# Group 7-day waking average?



## Northerner

How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week 

I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning 

(please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


----------



## Steff

Good game good game 

Mine was 6.6 when I woke this morning.


----------



## ruthelliot

Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


----------



## Northerner

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!



Oh dear! Hope he gets a better one tomorrow!


----------



## cazscot

5.3 from me this morning (despite over indulging in food last night ) but woke to a 4.3 yesterday...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> 5.3 from me this morning (despite over indulging in food last night ) but woke to a 4.3 yesterday...



I can see where you got that HbA1c from!


----------



## Barb3234

7.4 this morning which considering we were out for a very indulgent chinese meal last night, was not bad I thought!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> I can see where you got that HbA1c from!



Thanks Alan, I wonder how low I can get it  ...


----------



## Northerner

Barb3234 said:


> 7.4 this morning which considering we were out for a very indulgent chinese meal last night, was not bad I thought!



That's great Barb - Chinese meals are notorious, so a good result!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.5 yesterday and 5.1 this morning.  Unfair advantage me thinks as I have a pump


----------



## glitteryredshoes

Havent been on here in forever with work and all, but thought I'd look in.
I woke up to a 6.1 which is pretty good since Ive been waking up to sevens the last week :/
Its going to be interesting to see the weeks results


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.8 this morning which is at the upper limit of what I think is OK. Have been running slightly high for a week or so, but on the plus side only one hypo in 9 days!


----------



## Robster65

Had a blip this morning with 9.5 but have mitigating circumstances.

It's been in the 4s and 5s recently, with a couple of 3s after busy days.

Promise not to spoil the average from tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi

5.8 when I woke @ 9.20 this morn ( past 5 days were 3.9, 3.2, 3.3, 3.8 & 3.9) think the vodies I had last night helped !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> 5.8 when I woke @ 9.20 this morn ( past 5 days were 3.9, 3.2, 3.3, 3.8 & 3.9) think the vodies I had last night helped !



5.8 is better than 3s I think Di! Do you get hypo symptoms at those levels? I'd be a bit worried as quite often you drop lower than your waking level in the middle of the night so you might be getting a bit too used to levels at the low end of the range and not getting woken by even lower levels. Do you think your levemir needs a tweak?


----------



## ypauly

10.7 for me


----------



## scotty

6.3 this morn at 8.30, its my high levels after tea time that annoy me


----------



## Tumble

A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> 5.8 is better than 3s I think Di! Do you get hypo symptoms at those levels? I'd be a bit worried as quite often you drop lower than your waking level in the middle of the night so you might be getting a bit too used to levels at the low end of the range and not getting woken by even lower levels. Do you think your levemir needs a tweak?



I increased the levemir when I was having highs and am in process of bringing it down. Woke at 5 am with the 3.2 during week. Down to 9 units again and monitoring. I do feel hypo when I get below 4. Had a few in the 2's in the eves last week so reduced the novo as well x


----------



## traceycat

great game. 7.2 for me this morn


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I increased the levemir when I was having highs and am in process of bringing it down. Woke at 5 am with the 3.2 during week. Down to 9 units again and monitoring. I do feel hypo when I get below 4. Had a few in the 2's in the eves last week so reduced the novo as well x



Ah yes, I remember - glad to hear you are tackling it, and good to hear that you woke with the 3.2  In the first few months after I was diagnosed I was more scared of highs than lows and would frequently wake in the upper 3s or low 4s - then it occured to me that perhaps it was a bit low and there might come a time when I didn't wake up at all. Now I'm usually in the 5s or 6s and if I dip below 5 then I consider lowering my lantus (which isn't always easy when I drop to 3 units!).

From this morning's result, it looks like you have the option of less levemir or a nightly vodka-fest


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> great game. 7.2 for me this morn



Hi Tracey! Thanks for joining in


----------



## caroleann

A very dissapointing 10.9 after yesterdays good ones .


----------



## Northerner

caroleann said:


> A very dissapointing 10.9 after yesterdays good ones .



I'm sure there will be better ones to come caroleann


----------



## Hanmillmum

My little one was 4.2, normally around 7 but we had a bit of a night earlier on with what turned out to be a bent cannula, think the correction dose brought her down to that. A swift breakfast and having a fair day


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> My little one was 4.2, normally around 7 but we had a bit of a night earlier on with what turned out to be a bent cannula, think the correction dose brought her down to that. A swift breakfast and having a fair day



Sounds like the correction was pretty much spot on, always difficult to get them exactly right!


----------



## vince13

7.3 I'm afraid.    I never seem to get down into the 6s these days.  I'm seeing my nice DSN at the hospital on the 30th - she's brought my November appointment forward as I'm losing it completely just now and I fear a rearrangement of insulin is coming up - just when I'd got used to this regime....blasted diabetes.


----------



## Blythespirit

7.6 for me this morning. Pretty typical for me these days and usually my highest reading of the day. XXXXX


----------



## lizabetic

6.4 this morning  I'm fine with that! 
(yesterday was 10.2 after the previous dinner being indian D


----------



## shiv

8.5 at 9am, after 3.0 at 4am!


----------



## heasandford

Just back from nearly 4 weeks in Singapore where I had to reduce my Novorapid usage significantly, now trying to get all back in line again. Morning seems to be mostly Ok though - 6.0 today. (Does everyone test on waking? - I test just before eating breakfast, probably 15 minutes or so after getting up)


----------



## rachelha

13.8 for me, after a 3am hypo. unfortunately I don't count that as too bad.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> 13.8 for me, after a 3am hypo. unfortunately I don't count that as too bad.



Hopefully the pump will make things much better Rachel - have you got long to go?


----------



## Catwoman76

Mine was 6.9 this morning, it was 3.5 before bed so I took less Levemir last night.  Sheena


----------



## AndyS

Mines is all over the place, 

Sun 14th 11.5 - Mon 15th 12.5 - Tue 16th 12.2 - Wed 17th 6.0 - Thu 18th 5.3 - Fri 19th 9.9 - Sat 20th 7.1 - Sun 21st 9.1

Seeing Diabetic specialist nurse regulary who's helping me adjust the doses of glargine and lispro - possibly lowering the glargine from 96u at night and starting on byetta 

Regards

Andy


----------



## Northerner

AndyS said:


> Mines is all over the place,
> 
> Sun 14th 11.5 - Mon 15th 12.5 - Tue 16th 12.2 - Wed 17th 6.0 - Thu 18th 5.3 - Fri 19th 9.9 - Sat 20th 7.1 - Sun 21st 9.1
> 
> Seeing Diabetic specialist nurse regulary who's helping me adjust the doses of glargine and lispro - possibly lowering the glargine from 96u at night and starting on byetta
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy



Hope you can get a bit more stability in the 5s and 6s when you try the adjustments and Byetta Andy, that's quite a few ups and downs!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Darn! Why am I always logging on here too late at night! I'm closer to tomorrow mornings reading than this morning! 

But it was a perfect 4.2 ...thank you and goodnight!!! (*Bowing*)

Prob wont be any good in the morning, as I completely forgot that I hadn't had my insulin after tea and now I'll need to correct! ARGH


----------



## Robster65

hyper-Suze said:


> Darn! Why am I always logging on here too late at night! I'm closer to tomorrow mornings reading than this morning!
> 
> But it was a perfect 4.2 ...thank you and goodnight!!! (*Bowing*)
> 
> Prob wont be any good in the morning, as I completely forgot that I hadn't had my insulin after tea and now I'll need to correct! ARGH


 
If it's any consolation, I forgot my 2nd lantus jab 2 evenings running until an hour or so later than normal. Makes little difference but a trend I don't want.

Rob


----------



## Jennywren

6.6 for me this morning which is a bit on higher side usually hoover between 4-5 when get up


----------



## Northerner

5.2 for me  Which is rather good, considering I went to bed on 5.3 and measured 4.8 when I woke at about 2 am!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning all.....4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning all.....4.8 for me



That's excellent Di! Especially given your lows yesterday


----------



## ruthelliot

4.3 at midnight so gave a  jelly baby and 5.4 at 4 am and woke to 7.4, a wee touch higher than I hoped but I can live with that.


----------



## lucy123

Oh my goodness 11.7 (highest waking ever!)


----------



## Hanmillmum

7.3 this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me


----------



## vince13

Jennywren said:


> 6.6 for me this morning which is a bit on higher side usually hoover between 4-5 when get up



Mine was 6.3 (Yippee!)

Jennywren - I usually "hoover" about 10 a.m. !!!


----------



## Tumble

4.4 this morning.  New week, new start and it's a beautiful day too.


----------



## Barb3234

7.1 this morning, despite (this thread is fast becoming a confessional for me) a mint choc ice on a stick! 
I promise to improve!


----------



## Barb3234

The choc ice was yesterday evening, not this morning; just read that back and thought it sounded just a tiny bit bonkers!


----------



## caroleann

10.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Phil65

Tumble said:


> A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.



Massive carbs in Chinese, rice....huge and high fat so still kicking in after insulin has peaked. I used to split dose (when I was on MDI) 3/4 before eating and 1/4 about an hour after eating....worked well for me.


----------



## Phil65

I was 4.4 yesterday morning but 10.9  this morning.


----------



## Tumble

Phil65 said:


> Massive carbs in Chinese, rice....huge and high fat so still kicking in after insulin has peaked. I used to split dose (when I was on MDI) 3/4 before eating and 1/4 about an hour after eating....worked well for me.



Thank you so much.  I was a bit confused as I was 6.7 two hours after the meal, so though I had it spot on but when I tested at night it had gone up to 9.8 so I took a correction and was still high in the morning.  Brilliant bit of advise I will put it into action next time.


----------



## donnarob

Hi Guys, 

Just back from holiday and was averaging 7.3 in the mornings.  However, now we're back to reality and whole load of new stressors, my numbers have been high in the low 9's and high 8's.  Wondering if it could be hormones and stress as been feeling weepy and emotional?  Haven't been eating anything different but have IBS symptoms too?   P's have stopped again and I am on only 1 x Metformin which I keep forgetting to take!  What a failure!! 

Donna x


----------



## donnarob

Forgot to add, that numbers seem to come to low 5's in the late afternoon. Can't figure this one out.  Maybe I should take the Metformin with breakfast instead of with evening meal?


----------



## novorapidboi26

6.4, think the vodka from Saturday was still contributing, usually 7-10......


----------



## Mark T

donnarob said:


> I am on only 1 x Metformin which I keep forgetting to take!



I had problems remembering to take mine as well, what I did in the end was write the day on each pill.  So at a glance I can see if I've forgotten anything or not.

Of course, then you have to remember to look at the pills to check if you took them or not.


----------



## cazscot

donnarob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just back from holiday and was averaging 7.3 in the mornings.  However, now we're back to reality and whole load of new stressors, my numbers have been high in the low 9's and high 8's.  Wondering if it could be hormones and stress as been feeling weepy and emotional?  Haven't been eating anything different but have IBS symptoms too?   P's have stopped again and I am on only 1 x Metformin which I keep forgetting to take!  What a failure!!
> 
> Donna x





donnarob said:


> Forgot to add, that numbers seem to come to low 5's in the late afternoon. Can't figure this one out.  Maybe I should take the Metformin with breakfast instead of with evening meal?



Hi Donna, Sorry you are feeling so rotten .  Stress can cause your numbers to rise and could possibly be causing the IBS but Metformin can also cause "tummy problems".  I am not on Metformin so can't suggest when to take it, but I was under the impression if you were only on one it was taken with the largest meal of the day?  I would make an appointment with the doctor/dsn to see if they could help. x


----------



## cazscot

5.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Robster65

8.2 this morning. I was 4.6 before bed at 12.55 last night so I had 3 crackers (10g). Clearly not needed.

Having some strange evenings at the mo but will get back in the groove I'm sure.

Rob


----------



## ypauly

9.3 today, and an extra few words so I can reply lol


----------



## AJLang

4.8 for me when I woke up this morning which I  was very pleased about although I did have a hypo during the night - was sensible enough to have Lucozade but my brain craved carbs so at 3am I was eating a Cornetto


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> 4.8 for me when I woke up this morning which I  was very pleased about although I did have a hypo during the night - was sensible enough to have Lucozade but my brain craved carbs so at 3am I was eating a Cornetto



Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil65

Tumble said:


> Thank you so much.  I was a bit confused as I was 6.7 two hours after the meal, so though I had it spot on but when I tested at night it had gone up to 9.8 so I took a correction and was still high in the morning.  Brilliant bit of advise I will put it into action next time.



My pleasure Tumble....hope it works for you, I used to split doses for pizza and pasta meals as well, chinese always was the trickiest for me, CGM provided the evidence!! Great thing about my pump is I multi wave bolus (delivers insulin gradually for 2-3 hours).....it's great!


----------



## shiv

10.7 - my own fault - didn't check before bed (yay burnout). Feeling horribly guilty about it now though.


----------



## AJLang

Shiv don't feel guilty about it.  You're human and it's only natural to not want to test all of the time.  You are doing so well with all of the discipline that's involved with using the pump


----------



## Robster65

shiv said:


> 10.7 - my own fault - didn't check before bed (yay burnout). Feeling horribly guilty about it now though.


 
Drop the guilt. We don't get weekends off so once in a while you need to step back and just keep yourself safe and functioning. No harm done. No guilt.

Rob


----------



## rossi_mac

last 7 days...
Monday        7.6  
Tuesday       6.4
Wednesday   6.2
Thursday      6.9
Friday          5.9
Saturday      6.4
Sunday        10.2 (beer affected)

not a bad week really!


----------



## Natalie123

Oh dear, of all the readings in the day! I have slowly been upping my bedtime levemir after not finding any night time hypos, I have gone from 13.9, 15.4, 7.0, 11.5. Not exactly brilliant, but yesterday's was much better so I have some hope I am going to get there soon. I feel rubbish knowing that I have been waking up between 11 and 16 for the past few weeks, I was silly not to do anything about it sooner, now I am very worried


----------



## Robster65

Natalie123 said:


> Oh dear, of all the readings in the day! I have slowly been upping my bedtime levemir after not finding any night time hypos, I have gone from 13.9, 15.4, 7.0, 11.5. Not exactly brilliant, but yesterday's was much better so I have some hope I am going to get there soon. I feel rubbish knowing that I have been waking up between 11 and 16 for the past few weeks, I was silly not to do anything about it sooner, now I am very worried


 
Fear of making those changes is one of the worst things about diabetes. But do it slowly and you'll get there. Change one thing at a time and then you don't get confusion.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.4 for the this morning. Yay! *does a little dance*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

@Tumble

One other thing you could consider adding into the mix for those *impossible* meals is something that someone else suggested to me on here once. 

After a certain point (with much carbier meals than usual) I found that split dose was better but not quite enough. My ratio sort of stopped working and I needed to split the dose _and_ add extra insulin to ride out the post-meal high. 

Have a read of this: New big meal strategy: Thirds


----------



## PhilT

I was 10.5 this morning, not really suprising as I was 17.5 before my evening meal!

My levels have been really bad for the last few months, not really sure why but most annoying as before my waking BG's had all been in the 5's and 6's. At the moment if I get in the 7's it's something of a rarity, with my levels being mostly between 8 and 15!

Made a mistake with the above BG it was 10.5 yesterday and 12.9 this morning!


----------



## Steff

Alan you know at the end of the week will you be collating all the readings and doing something with them?


----------



## Tumble

everydayupsanddowns said:


> @Tumble
> 
> One other thing you could consider adding into the mix for those *impossible* meals is something that someone else suggested to me on here once.
> 
> After a certain point (with much carbier meals than usual) I found that split dose was better but not quite enough. My ratio sort of stopped working and I needed to split the dose _and_ add extra insulin to ride out the post-meal high.
> 
> Have a read of this: New big meal strategy: Thirds




Many thanks, I'll have a go at splitting my insulin first then if this isn't working then I'll add the extra insulin.  

Thanks a million for finding me the link, it's really helpful.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan you know at the end of the week will you be collating all the readings and doing something with them?



It's just a bit of fun to see what our group average would be, but I think it is proving quite useful as people are examining why they are getting the results and lots of tips too on how to improve the not-so-good ones


----------



## martindt1606

A very poor 14.0.

Must have overdone the OJ and Toast at 22:45 due to a 3.4 reading.........


----------



## Phil65

rossi_mac said:


> last 7 days...
> Monday        7.6
> Tuesday       6.4
> Wednesday   6.2
> Thursday      6.9
> Friday          5.9
> Saturday      6.4
> Sunday        10.2 (beer affected)
> 
> not a bad week really!



Good numbers Rossi.....are you sure you didn't have a kebab saturday night?  my morning reading after a beer night is usually low!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Boo...9.3 this morning, no idea why ...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's just a bit of fun to see what our group average would be, but I think it is proving quite useful as people are examining why they are getting the results and lots of tips too on how to improve the not-so-good ones



Ok Alan only asking x


----------



## sweetsatin

5.1 for me this am, bearing in mind i have been on fluids for most of the day due to sickness.slowly introducing food now tho.


----------



## glitteryredshoes

Woke to a 7.1, it was earlier than yesterdays reading, but it may have something to do with the 2 biscuits I had before bed


----------



## rachelha

7.5 for me this morning woohoo!!!  Unfortunately that was at 5:45 as the wee man has conjunctivitis so was not happy.  I don't think the Dawn phenomenon had kicked in at that point.  1 month and 5 days to the pump!


----------



## Northerner

Sunday's average BG was 7.639285714 mmol/l
Lowest 4.2, highest 13.8

Monday's average was 7.781481481 mmol/l
Lowest 4.4, highest 14.0

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Sunday's average BG was 7.639285714 mmol/l
> Lowest 4.2, highest 13.8
> 
> Monday's average was 7.781481481 mmol/l
> Lowest 4.4, highest 14.0
> 
> Keep 'em coming!



The physicist in me shudders at values quoted to 9 decimal places!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> The physicist in me shudders at values quoted to 9 decimal places!



Have you noticed how Monday's dp's repeat?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Sunday's average BG was 7.639285714 mmol/l
> Lowest 4.2, highest 13.8
> 
> Monday's average was 7.781481481 mmol/l
> Lowest 4.4, highest 14.0
> 
> Keep 'em coming!



Dont suppose you could ask if people could add what level they went to bed as(if known) as something that has always perplexed me is that I can go to bed say 20+, not correct with novo(naughty I know) and only take my lantus and wake with a perfect level 4/5. 

Other times I have been 20+ corrected with novorapid and plan to bring  levels to 9/10 as well as my lantus and woken with a level to what I planned with my novo and wake on 9/10
...why does the lantus seem to work extra hard sometimes (when needed) and not others? Why didn't it bring it down to 4/5?


----------



## spiritfree

A bad 8.6 for me. Better tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Robster65

hyper-Suze said:


> Dont suppose you could ask if people could add what level they went to bed as(if known) as something that has always perplexed me is that I can go to bed say 20+, not correct with novo(naughty I know) and only take my lantus and wake with a perfect level 4/5.
> 
> Other times I have been 20+ corrected with novorapid and plan to bring levels to 9/10 as well as my lantus and woken with a level to what I planned with my novo and wake on 9/10
> ...why does the lantus seem to work extra hard sometimes (when needed) and not others? Why didn't it bring it down to 4/5?


 
I would say it depends if you're high due to underjabbing your novo at teatime or because you ate something before bedtime maybe. If it was high GI and quickly flushes through your system, and there's still novo onboard, you can come down to a good level assuming your lantus is right.
If you're high because you underabbed, then your lantus hasn't got the necessary oomph to get your BG down for morning by itself.
There's obviously a million other possible reasons like alcohol, exercise, etc. but it's too late at night to cover those!

Rob


----------



## Robster65

BTW I'm just treating a 3.5 with a jelly baby, then I'm going to get some crackers and hope I make i through with just enough carbs to wake to a 5. Or am I dreaming already ?

Rob


----------



## teapot8910

7.3 for me this morning


----------



## vince13

7.7 yet again this morning.


----------



## Jennywren

5.9  for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning all - 4.4 for me this morn

Went to bed on 3.9 a glucose tab and I slice of wholemeal toast


----------



## ruthelliot

9.7 this morning after a 3.7 and 2 jelly babies at 1 am. Infuriating having struggled with running a bit high at night for weeks.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Millie was 6.0 at bed and 6.0 waking, very pleased


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Millie was 6.0 at bed and 6.0 waking, very pleased



Can't get much better than that!  I was 6.3 this morning after lowering my lantus last night because of all the hypos I had yesterday


----------



## Hanmillmum

Northerner said:


> Can't get much better than that!  I was 6.3 this morning after lowering my lantus last night because of all the hypos I had yesterday



Oh dear, hope you have a better day free from hypos


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Oh dear, hope you have a better day free from hypos



Thank you  Well, looking at the weather outside, I certainly won't be doing any gardening!


----------



## Barb3234

7.2 this morning.


----------



## martindt1606

5.8 this morning.  Was 11.8 before bed.


----------



## Northerner

martindt1606 said:


> 5.8 this morning.  Was 11.8 before bed.



Good result Martin.  do you normally go to bed that high? Just wondering if your levels are falling so much overnight your lantus might need tweaking?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.0 yesterday and 3.8 this morning


----------



## caroleann

A slightly better 9.1


----------



## Tumble

4.1 this morning!


----------



## Phil65

Didn't want to post this, but...18.0 this morning.  Bad cannula site I think....otherwise more basal testing needed!  Hope it's better tomorrow morning!


----------



## Robster65

Woke to a 4. Got up and started to drop, so had a JB, dropped again so had another one before breakfast. Mmm. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Didn't want to post this, but...18.0 this morning.  Bad cannula site I think....otherwise more basal testing needed!  Hope it's better tomorrow morning!



Sorry to hear that Phil, but thank you for posting it. Certainly does sound like a bad cannula or something similar, unless you've been midnight snacking on corn syrup! Hope you get it cracked


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> Woke to a 4. Got up and started to drop, so had a JB, dropped again so had another one before breakfast. Mmm.
> 
> Rob



Looks like you could have done with a couple more crackers before bed Rob!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.5 today. 

Have my blood tests for annual review at 10 so decided to miss breakfast and do a quick basal test. +1 hour was up to 9.4 (sigh!). Probably skewed matters slightly as I had a coffee rather than sticking to water, but just goes to show why I find mornings so tricky with the gap between previous lantus and current dose's onset. 

No wonder I need to leave so long after bolusing to eat breakfast!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that Phil, but thank you for posting it. Certainly does sound like a bad cannula or something similar, unless you've been midnight snacking on corn syrup! Hope you get it cracked



I was also high last night after going to the cinema (13.9) so took a correction and also bolused for cheese on toast at 10.30pm (I hadn't had supper) I wish I had changed the cannula last night after that reading!


----------



## Robster65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 5.5 today.
> 
> Have my blood tests for annual review at 10 so decided to miss breakfast and do a quick basal test. +1 hour was up to 9.4 (sigh!). Probably skewed matters slightly as I had a coffee rather than sticking to water, but just goes to show why I find mornings so tricky with the gap between previous lantus and current dose's onset.
> 
> No wonder I need to leave so long after bolusing to eat breakfast!


 
Tsk tsk. The coffee will get you every time.

Excellent FBG and good luck with your bloods. I'm sure your Hb will be way better than you think.

Rob


----------



## Robster65

Northerner said:


> Looks like you could have done with a couple more crackers before bed Rob!


 
It's a fine line.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> Tsk tsk. The coffee will get you every time.
> 
> Excellent FBG and good luck with your bloods. I'm sure your Hb will be way better than you think.
> 
> Rob



Agreed, excellent waking numbers - curse that DP! Hope all goes well with the bloods


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me x


----------



## cazscot

5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## sweetsatin

5.6 for me today


----------



## Ikey the tinker

On waking I'm never less than 7 and never more than 7.5. Is this odd?


----------



## Northerner

Ikey the tinker said:


> On waking I'm never less than 7 and never more than 7.5. Is this odd?



It's consistent!  It is quite a tight range though, I tend to be between 5 and 6.5. What were you this morning?


----------



## AlisonM

A whacking great 4.2 for me this morning. I've been in the low fours most mornings for the past two weeks with the highest morning BG at 6.3 and the lowest at 3.7. Yesterday was 4.0 on the nose.


----------



## Natalie123

3.6 this morning, didn't feel low though


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> 3.6 this morning, didn't feel low though



I think sometimes when you wake to something like that with no symptoms it;s probably because you have been fairly settled around that level whilst you slept, or perhaps just started to fall very slowly prior to waking.


----------



## Natalie123

Possibly yes, I'm happy that its down from the mid teens I was in earlier in the week


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> Possibly yes, I'm happy that its down from the mid teens I was in earlier in the week



I'll bet you are!


----------



## martindt1606

Northerner said:


> Good result Martin.  do you normally go to bed that high? Just wondering if your levels are falling so much overnight your lantus might need tweaking?



I was high all day yesterday (14, 10.7, 14.7, 17, 11.8) no idea why - could be first day back at work after a week off, could be due to a hypo the previous day (similar problem to you - Gardening....).  Generally I'm between 7.5 and 5.0 before bed although I still have days where I miss this range pretty badly - I struggle to understand the carb content of the evening meal...


----------



## Northerner

A change of routine like returning to work might very well account for the highs, hope your levels settle back once you are back in the swing of things  Have you considered getting a copy of the Carbs & Cals book to help you with your evening meal calculations? I know the meals may not match what you actually eat, but should give you some idea of the kind of carbs you can expect from similar meals and I find it a useful 'training aid' for when I eat out!


----------



## Phil65

Natalie123 said:


> Possibly yes, I'm happy that its down from the mid teens I was in earlier in the week





Seems we've swapped diabetic places!


----------



## Phil65

Ikey the tinker said:


> On waking I'm never less than 7 and never more than 7.5. Is this odd?



............................yes!!


----------



## PhilT

Woke up this morning and BG was 14.2!


----------



## Northerner

PhilT said:


> Woke up this morning and BG was 14.2!



Ack! Sorry to hear it Phil, I hope tomorrow brings better numbers


----------



## hyper-Suze

Mine was 3.6 this morning...good job it was breakfast time!


----------



## andybob

8.8 this morning on waking.
4.4 before evening meal though!!!


----------



## Northerner

andybob said:


> 8.8 this morning on waking.
> 4.4 before evening meal though!!!



Nice pre-meal Andy!  How does the 8.8 compare with what you normally wake up to?


----------



## Northerner

7.0 this morning - a bit on the high side foe me but actually very steady overnight as I was 6.8 before bed 

Tuesday's group average was 6.681818182 mmol/l
Minimum was 3.6 mmol/l
Maximum was 18 mmol/l


----------



## Steff

Waking BS for me today was 6.1


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Waking BS for me today was 6.1



Nice one Steff, you beat me!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nice one Steff, you beat me!



Did not expect it Alan mate because I went to bed on 10.6.


----------



## Jennywren

6.0 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 3.9 today..... 
(i woke at 2.40 this morn and tested nice 6.3)


----------



## teapot8910

An 8.8 for me


----------



## Hanmillmum

Not good, 11.1  (knew before I tested her I wasn't going to like it, bed was rather wet bless  ) high at bed time too (13.5), correction bolus didn't seem to touch it. 2 possible factors - had nasty hypo yesterday of 2.4 plus cannula due a change today. Hopefully back to normal tonight.


----------



## ruthelliot

A lovely 5.8 though that was after a wee correction of the 10.3 tested at 11.30pm. Now will wait with baited breath to see what mid morning holds as had wee hypo at nursery yest morning - first of the new term!


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Not good, 11.1  (knew before I tested her I wasn't going to like it, bed was rather wet bless  ) high at bed time too (13.5), correction bolus didn't seem to touch it. 2 possible factors - had nasty hypo yesterday of 2.4 plus cannula due a change today. Hopefully back to normal tonight.





ruthelliot said:


> A lovely 5.8 though that was after a wee correction of the 10.3 tested at 11.30pm. Now will wait with baited breath to see what mid morning holds as had wee hypo at nursery yest morning - first of the new term!



I hope that both your little ones have a good day today


----------



## Tumble

4.4 this morning.  Yay!  Winning!


----------



## Northerner

Tumble said:


> 4.4 this morning.  Yay!  Winning!



Excellent!


----------



## Mark T

No sure if I totally count because I only test on one or two mornings a week, but this morning I was 6.1


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> 7.0 this morning - a bit on the high side foe me but actually very steady overnight as I was 6.8 before bed
> 
> Tuesday's group average was 6.681818182 mmol/l
> Minimum was 3.6 mmol/l
> Maximum was 18 mmol/l



I see I was a winner then!


----------



## Phil65

9.1 this morning, grrrrr!  Hypo'd most of yesterday evening, often in the 2's for a couple of hours despite fast acting carbs, was 4.3 before bed.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> No sure if I totally count because I only test on one or two mornings a week, but this morning I was 6.1



Yes, they all count Mark


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 9.1 this morning, grrrrr!  Hypo'd most of yesterday evening, often in the 2's for a couple of hours despite fast acting carbs, was 4.3 before bed.



Any explanation for the hypos Phil?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.9 this morning, but I only have myself to blame. Went out for a curry last night and it was still coming down from a correction at 5am


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Any explanation for the hypos Phil?



A lot going on at the moment, so a bit stressed, ydays figures:

15.20 - 5.8
17.10 - 2.6 (15g carb)
18.56 - 2.7 (15 g carb)
19.11 - 4.6
19.46 - 6.0 (had dinner - goulash, quite low carb....overcooked insulin! ...but not by much... weighed and carb counted)
21.57 - 2.8 (15g carb)
22.12 - 2.4 (15g carb +)
22.28 - 4.1
22.49 - 4.3

The big 'D' is such fun sometimes!!


----------



## cazscot

5.1 from me this morning .


----------



## AlisonM

And mine was 5.7. I'm really happy with that.


----------



## Barb3234

7.9 for me but we were out last night and had lots to eat and lots to drink, so no real surprise!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> A lot going on at the moment, so a bit stressed, ydays figures:
> 
> 15.20 - 5.8
> 17.10 - 2.6 (15g carb)
> 18.56 - 2.7 (15 g carb)
> 19.11 - 4.6
> 19.46 - 6.0 (had dinner - goulash, quite low carb....overcooked insulin! ...but not by much... weighed and carb counted)
> 21.57 - 2.8 (15g carb)
> 22.12 - 2.4 (15g carb +)
> 22.28 - 4.1
> 22.49 - 4.3
> 
> The big 'D' is such fun sometimes!!



Sounds like the day I had the day before last - 5 hypos and some 4s!  Hope you have some nice stable low 5s today!


----------



## Natalie123

Back up to 11.5 this morning  Probably the pizza I had last night, I was 7.2 before bed but I guess I hadn't finished digesting the pizza


----------



## hyper-Suze

Mine was a tidy 6.1 
(suprised as I was 2.9 before bed, I was worried I have overeaten on the hypo treatment and be sky high all night!)


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> Back up to 11.5 this morning  Probably the pizza I had last night, I was 7.2 before bed but I guess I hadn't finished digesting the pizza



Pizzas are notorious  I only have one a year nowadays! Was it shop bought, takeaway or homemade? Home made are best, you know what's going into them and can avoid using too much fat that delays the spike.



hyper-Suze said:


> Mine was a tidy 6.1
> (suprised as I was 2.9 before bed, I was worried I have overeaten on the hypo treatment and be sky high all night!)



Result!


----------



## Natalie123

Unfortunately shop bought! I don't know how to make a good pizza base but sometimes I buy a base and make the topping but I'm not sure if that helps


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> Unfortunately shop bought! I don't know how to make a good pizza base but sometimes I buy a base and make the topping but I'm not sure if that helps



That's what I have done in the past - shop-bought base and my own toppings. I find them much tastier and also the shop bought pizzas never look like the picture on the box when you open them up! 

Have you read our pizza night experiment? It was quite good fun and surprising at times 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6288


----------



## Robster65

4.5 this morning. Go me !

Rob


----------



## caroleann

10.0 for me this morning.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Natalie123 said:


> Back up to 11.5 this morning  Probably the pizza I had last night, I was 7.2 before bed but I guess I hadn't finished digesting the pizza



How much did you have Natalie? I find it behaves itself much better if I can stick to around half a 'normal' supermmarket sized one (and I fill up on lots of salad). Something around 60g of carbs or less seems to behave itself quite well (though I realise I might be odd in that respect).

Have you tried splitting the dose (some before eating and the rest an hour or two after you finish)?


----------



## Natalie123

Lol, I ate the whole pizza, we had pizza night with friends  silly me, wont be doing that again in a hurry! I haven't tried splitting doses before but heard about it recently so I might try it out when I have larger meals (I am a baked potato fanatic!)


----------



## sweetsatin

4.3 for me and feeling much better today


----------



## vince13

7.4 today - I can't stand this yo-yoing, it's driving me mad.  I see the hospital DSN next week so I hope for a bit more guidance and/or change of insulin or units to inject.


----------



## Blythespirit

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday so I'm posting two days together....

yesterday was 7.7

today was 7.2

XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> 4.3 for me and feeling much better today



Yay! Glad to hear you are feeling better  Great result too!



vince13 said:


> 7.4 today - I can't stand this yo-yoing, it's driving me mad.  I see the hospital DSN next week so I hope for a bit more guidance and/or change of insulin or units to inject.



I'm wondering if it's time for you to go on fast and slow-acting instead of mixed - are you going to ask them about this possibility?


----------



## Jon

It has been between 5.0 and 5.3 for 5 out of the 6 days for me.
This morning it was 6.8 and i know why.
I couldn't sleep last night so i made myself a cup of tea and had a fig roll with it.
BTW Asda's fig rolls are much better than Jacobs imo


----------



## martindt1606

Not too good this morning - a slightly high 10.8.

However its now a comfortable 7.0


----------



## Northerner

martindt1606 said:


> Not too good this morning - a slightly high 10.8.
> 
> However its now a comfortable 7.0



Glad to hear it's settled back to a nice number Martin


----------



## RHepton

*Result*

8 yesterday and 8.7 this morning.

But still balancing levels as just starting out on basal/bolus and it a lot better than the 14-15's I was getting


----------



## Northerner

RHepton said:


> 8 yesterday and 8.7 this morning.
> 
> But still balancing levels as just starting out on basal/bolus and it a lot better than the 14-15's I was getting



A huge improvement then! Big cheer for basal/bolus!


----------



## Ikey the tinker

Northerner said:


> It's consistent!  It is quite a tight range though, I tend to be between 5 and 6.5. What were you this morning?



6.5, just to prove myself wrong!


----------



## Northerner

Ikey the tinker said:


> 6.5, just to prove myself wrong!



Hehe! Your best waking level for ages then!


----------



## Ikey the tinker

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Your best waking level for ages then!



Exactly, sure half of this is mental you know!


----------



## vince13

I'm wondering if it's time for you to go on fast and slow-acting instead of mixed - are you going to ask them about this possibility?[/QUOTE]

Yes Alan - the same thought occurred to me and I'm sure my lovely DSN will put that idea to me.  One question - how many injections does that mean a day please ?


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Yes Alan - the same thought occurred to me and I'm sure my lovely DSN will put that idea to me.  One question - how many injections does that mean a day please ?



I inject 4 times - once for the long acting (in my case, lantus), and 3 times for each of my meals. I don't have snacks so don't need to inject for them. Some people find they need to split the long acting into two injections so they get better 'coverage' over a 24 hour period, or to cope with times when they need more than others (for example some people need more in the morning than the evening/overnight).


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> I inject 4 times - once for the long acting (in my case, lantus), and 3 times for each of my meals. I don't have snacks so don't need to inject for them. Some people find they need to split the long acting into two injections so they get better 'coverage' over a 24 hour period, or to cope with times when they need more than others (for example some people need more in the morning than the evening/overnight).



Thank you oh fount of all knowledge diabeticulis....!!


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Thank you oh fount of all knowledge diabeticulis....!!



I think that's the first time anyone's called me that!


----------



## spiritfree

Mine was 4.4. A little on the low side, but ok'ish.


----------



## vince13

That's because I just made it up - but I bet you've been called worse things !!


----------



## Northerner

6.3 for me this morning. I was 3.2 before bed so had to have jelly babies and cheese on toast, but it seems to have kept the night hypos at bay 

Wednesday's average was 7.104545455 mmol/l
Lowest was 3.9 mmol/l
Highest was 11/5 mmol/l


----------



## Jennywren

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 5.2 for me today



I love waking up to a 5.2 - great numbers Jenny


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks Alan , i agree i believe i feel at my best on waking when in the 5s


----------



## teapot8910

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.4 for me


----------



## ruthelliot

A rubbish 13.3! Was 3.9 at midnight so gave 2 jelly babies - so should I have not ( but that would prob have meant checking often through the night) or has he still gone low and rebounded, which I'd be surprised if that's the case. Who knows!!!!


----------



## Northerner

ruthelliot said:


> A rubbish 13.3! Was 3.9 at midnight so gave 2 jelly babies - so should I have not ( but that would prob have meant checking often through the night) or has he still gone low and rebounded, which I'd be surprised if that's the case. Who knows!!!!



Oh dear  Yes, I think you were definitely right to give the jelly babies, and it does sound like it might be a rebound high as I can't imagine 10g carbs causing such a rise. Perhaps next time give some slow carbs after the jelly babies?


----------



## Tumble

7.4 this morning.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Morning! We have had a better night with waking of 6.5 (7.7 at 10pm)


----------



## Robster65

woken @ 4.3

went to bed at 6.6



Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> woken @ 4.3
> 
> went to bed at 6.6
> 
> 
> 
> Rob



Nice one Rob!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Not the most stable of weeks for me - 9.5 this morning

Though 5.4 at 3am - I woke and tested as I'd gone out to a gig last night (yes I know out 2 nights in a row!) and had a few pints


----------



## martindt1606

9.3 this morning


----------



## traceycat

6.7 for me this morning, im happy with that


----------



## shiv

9.4....I def need to do some basal testing.


----------



## Northerner

We seem to have quite a few people in the 9s this morning, I suspect today might be our highest average day so far! Hope all of you get better readings tomorrow


----------



## cazscot

5.3 from me this morning which I am really surprised with considering I was out for a meal last night and had strawberry cheesecake and ice cream for pudding....


----------



## Phil65

7.6 this morning, quite pleased with that after a bad night!

22.35 - 5.9
00.24 - 1.9!  (30g carb orange juice + half tube fruit pastilles)
00.39 - 2.7 (15 g carb orange juice + couple of fruit pastilles)
00.54 - 3.6 (three fruit pastilles)
01.08 - 4.3


----------



## Barb3234

7.5 for me, not unhappy with that as yet another night out was enjoyed, including a very yummy Thai meal!


----------



## RHepton

A rather poo 11.8 for me :-( but I was naughty last night and had a Chinese 

Chinese food is so damn tasty


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 7.6 this morning, quite pleased with that after a bad night!
> 
> 22.35 - 5.9
> 00.24 - 1.9!  (30g carb orange juice + half tube fruit pastilles)
> 00.39 - 2.7 (15 g carb orange juice + couple of fruit pastilles)
> 00.54 - 3.6 (three fruit pastilles)
> 01.08 - 4.3



Wow Phil! That's an awful lot of carbs in half an hour to bring you up!  Did you press the 'Extra Massive Bolus' button by mistake? (Which I presume all pumps have)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Wow Phil! That's an awful lot of carbs in half an hour to bring you up!  Did you press the 'Extra Massive Bolus' button by mistake? (Which I presume all pumps have)



Thanks Alan! That really made me laugh


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

Woke this morning at 3.9 after spending a couple of hours at A&E yesterday. Had a hypo on the High Street and got carted off. They gave me a Glucagon injection and tested me every few minutes till I got to an acceptable level and sent me home in a taxi. I haven't slept, was too scared to close my eyes and am now sat in the office wearing matchsticks to kep them open.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woke this morning at 3.9 after spending a couple of hours at A&E yesterday. Had a hypo on the High Street and got carted off. They gave me a Glucagon injection and tested me every few minutes till I got to an acceptable level and sent me home in a taxi. I haven't slept, was too scared to close my eyes and am now sat in the office wearing matchsticks to kep them open.



Oh no! Really sorry to hear this Ally  I guess your spluttering pancreas is to blame. Hope you get through the day OK and get a good nights sleep tonight with nice stable numbers, take care.


----------



## Natalie123

Oh dear, 15.9 this morning, I have no idea what is going on, was about 8 before bed. Back to the 2am alarm I think


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> Oh dear, 15.9 this morning, I have no idea what is going on, was about 8 before bed. Back to the 2am alarm I think



Goodness, that is a big change from yesterday! Hope you get decent figures tonight, or at the very least some clue as to what might be happening.


----------



## rachelha

Yesterday morning was 14.3  
This morning 8.8


----------



## AJLang

4.8 this morning but I did have two humalog injections during the night (although at one point decided that I was too tired to respond to the CGM which is very naughty of me but I did avoid the temptation to throw it at the wall when it buzzed).  On a serious note the CGM waking me in the night means that I'm only waking up to a BG around 19 once a week at maximum and usually less often than that, so it's a huge improvement


----------



## Natalie123

Well done AJ! Really good results


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Natalie


----------



## spiritfree

7.8 today. Could be better.


----------



## sweetsatin

4.2 for me this am....thought i posted earlier but i guess not lol


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> 4.2 for me this am....thought i posted earlier but i guess not lol



An excellent result sweetsatin!


----------



## sweetsatin

It's usually in the 5's  but never above 6.3, but been in the 4's for a couple of mornings since feeling ill, i'm up and down at the moment but really pleased with my levels.


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> It's usually in the 5's  but never above 6.3, but been in the 4's for a couple of mornings since feeling ill, i'm up and down at the moment but really pleased with my levels.



Hope you are fully fighting fit again soon!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Sorry its late but my morning level was 3.3


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry its late but my morning level was 3.3



Oops! A bit on the low side Suze!  How did you feel?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Oops! A bit on the low side Suze!  How did you feel?



I know! I've had quite a few lows in the morning, had some hypo treatment and had a lift from o/h into work anyway where I then had my brekkie!

I'm on a low carb & cal diet (1000-1200cals) and wonder if that is affecting my background levels? I have injected less than half of what I would normally inject but my pre and post meal levels have been spot on...gold star for me!!


----------



## Northerner

Gloomy outside, but 4.8 in my blood this morning!


----------



## Jennywren

9,2  not good but the result after a 2,8 hypo during night


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 9,2  not good but the result after a 2,8 hypo during night



Sorry to hear about the hypo Jenny, hope tonight goes better


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks Alan , its left me feeling a bit grotty bbut im sure the pump will put things right soon


----------



## Hanmillmum

Millie was 6.5 on waking (5.5 when I went to bed so reduced basal to 80% for 2 hrs to be on safe side) Very gloomy up north too, had to put the lights on!


----------



## vince13

6.4 this morning (9.1 at bedtime - and I'd been really good yesterday !).


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 this morn


----------



## ruthelliot

Ben was 8.2 at midnight, up to 13.3 at 3 so a correction brought him down to 6.0, think maybe I need to put the night basal up a bit.


----------



## Tumble

6.2 this morning.


----------



## martindt1606

11.0 this morning up from pre bed 9.5.


----------



## Phil65

8.1 this morning, 7.7 before bed (with active insulin.......not sure I trust the active insulin!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.2 for me today. Rose slightly from 5.4 at midnight, but that may have been the last little bit of pie & chips (sorry!) chugging into the system.


----------



## Northerner

Yesterday's average was 7.316666667 mmol/l, with a minimum of 3.3 and a maximum of 15.9


----------



## AJLang

4.3 upon waking but I was 17.1 at 5 am


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 4.3 upon waking but I was 17.1 at 5 am



Goodness, that's quite a swing! Looks like you made a good correction though


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Goodness, that's quite a swing! Looks like you made a good correction though



The joys of gastroparesis!  It was my second correction of the night. I wacked in 7 units of humalog and kept my fingers crossed


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Yesterday's average was 7.316666667 mmol/l, with a minimum of 3.3 and a maximum of 15.9



I would be fascinated to see what the Type 1 average would be?


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> I would be fascinated to see what the Type 1 average would be?



I'll see what I can do...


----------



## rachelha

13.8 this morning for me


----------



## Barb3234

7.8 for me after a high 9.4 before bed, that's the highest ever so wonder what that was about?


----------



## Tumble

Phil65 said:


> I would be fascinated to see what the Type 1 average would be?



I've made a spreadsheet that gives me all my averages, it helps me see patterns and keeps me focused on my levels.  It's become a bit of a game!

Mon = 5.2 av - 3.9 lowest, 9.8 highest
Tue = 4.9 av - 3.3 lowest, 6.7 highest
Wed = 5.5 av - 3.3 lowest, 7.2 highest
Thur = 6.6 av - 5.1 lowest, 7.9 highest

1st week in Aug average = 7.2 (getting back on track with it)
2nd week in Aug average = 5.8
3rd week in Aug average = 5.8

I'd be lost without it now and it's so quick and easy


----------



## donnarob

Hi, woke up at 4.15am and was 6.8 

Tested again at 7.15am and 7.8

Donna


----------



## squidge63

At 7.45am I was 9 corrected and gave my morning Levemir..
At 10.45 I decided to check again and was 10.5..!!!! so another correction given..


----------



## Steff

Waking level was 5.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Waking level was 5.5 this morning



Excellent Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Excellent Steff!



Thanks,only reading of the day im happy with atm Alan lol x


----------



## Emmal31

I woke up to a 3.5 this morning


----------



## Natalie123

Unfortunately 16.6 this morning, woke up at 2:30 am with a 2.8 and treated with glucose tablets and a few raisins. I'm feeling really down about it this morning, have phoned the nurse and got an appointment first thing tuesday though


----------



## Phil65

Tumble said:


> I've made a spreadsheet that gives me all my averages, it helps me see patterns and keeps me focused on my levels.  It's become a bit of a game!
> 
> Mon = 5.2 av - 3.9 lowest, 9.8 highest
> Tue = 4.9 av - 3.3 lowest, 6.7 highest
> Wed = 5.5 av - 3.3 lowest, 7.2 highest
> Thur = 6.6 av - 5.1 lowest, 7.9 highest
> 
> 1st week in Aug average = 7.2 (getting back on track with it)
> 2nd week in Aug average = 5.8
> 3rd week in Aug average = 5.8
> 
> I'd be lost without it now and it's so quick and easy






They are great numbers!!


----------



## shiv

7.0 - now I suspect that it's my evening basals etc I need to look at!


----------



## AlisonM

Woah! 9.7.  What happened there?


----------



## Phil65

shiv said:


> 7.0 - now I suspect that it's my evening basals etc I need to look at!



Me too Shiv....have to motivate myself to do some night time basal testing! Bg 4.0 just now.


----------



## hyper-Suze

4.2 this morning, a bit higher thankfully,but only just!


----------



## RHepton

10.2 for me this morning


----------



## heasandford

Tumble said:


> I've made a spreadsheet that gives me all my averages, it helps me see patterns and keeps me focused on my levels.  It's become a bit of a game!
> 
> Mon = 5.2 av - 3.9 lowest, 9.8 highest
> Tue = 4.9 av - 3.3 lowest, 6.7 highest
> Wed = 5.5 av - 3.3 lowest, 7.2 highest
> Thur = 6.6 av - 5.1 lowest, 7.9 highest
> 
> 1st week in Aug average = 7.2 (getting back on track with it)
> 2nd week in Aug average = 5.8
> 3rd week in Aug average = 5.8
> 
> I'd be lost without it now and it's so quick and easy


Do you enter your results every day? - I struggle with doing that, and am so grateful for my Expert meter which gives weekly averages plus range (SD). 

Today, woke up to 6.5 (good), although 7 day average was 7.3, SD 3.9. ranging from 2.2 to 15.8. These are better than I used to get!


----------



## Northerner

heasandford said:


> Do you enter your results every day? - I struggle with doing that, and am so grateful for my Expert meter which gives weekly averages plus range (SD).
> 
> Today, woke up to 6.5 (good), although 7 day average was 7.3, SD 3.9. ranging from 2.2 to 15.8. These are better than I used to get!



Good to hear that things are improving for you  Are the lows and highs out of the blue or are you able to pinpoint possible reasons for them?


----------



## heasandford

I suppose these results could mainly be put down to reorganising carb/insulin levels following 4 weeks in Singapore! However there are always a few highs and lows for no apparent reason - and partly that I enjoy a very varied diet and am not good at regular times for eating! Working at it though!


----------



## spiritfree

9.6 today, oooopppsss! don't know what happened.


----------



## Tumble

heasandford said:


> Do you enter your results every day? - I struggle with doing that, and am so grateful for my Expert meter which gives weekly averages plus range (SD).
> 
> Today, woke up to 6.5 (good), although 7 day average was 7.3, SD 3.9. ranging from 2.2 to 15.8. These are better than I used to get!



Hi, I have a spreadsheet at work that I update as the day goes on and just enter my pre-evening meal and bed levels the next day.  Then just add my weekend levels on Monday morning.  Plus it's really handy to print off and take with me to the docs.  I also write everything that I eat throughout the day so I can refer back to it when I have the same meals.  My monitor shows 7, 14 and 30 day readings but I find that it means more if I monitor it myself.


----------



## Northerner

Tumble said:


> Hi, I have a spreadsheet at work that I update as the day goes on and just enter my pre-evening meal and bed levels the next day.  Then just add my weekend levels on Monday morning.  Plus it's really handy to print off and take with me to the docs.  I also write everything that I eat throughout the day so I can refer back to it when I have the same meals.  My monitor shows 7, 14 and 30 day readings but I find that it means more if I monitor it myself.



Most meter companies will give you free software so you can upload all your readings - have you got any or do you prefer the spreadsheet?


----------



## Tumble

I prefer doing it myself as I take responsibility for it, otherwise I think I would just scan the data and not analyse it like I do now.


----------



## Northerner

Tumble said:


> I prefer doing it myself as I take responsibility for it, otherwise I think I would just scan the data and not analyse it like I do now.



Makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Jaydub

4.8 this morning (my mornings are normally in the 4 - 8 range)


----------



## Northerner

Jaydub said:


> 4.8 this morning (my mornings are normally in the 4 - 8 range)



Nice numbers Jaydub


----------



## Northerner

Friday's average was 7.645833333 mmol/l, with a minimum of 3.5 mmol/l and a maximum of16.6 mmol/l 

Tomorrow we will have the full 7-day average


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Friday's average was 7.645833333 mmol/l, with a minimum of 3.5 mmol/l and a maximum of16.6 mmol/l
> 
> Tomorrow we will have the full 7-day average



we still do tomrrows then yeah?


----------



## Blythespirit

I'm late posting again but todays was 7.8

I'll try and post earlier tomorrow so you can do the averages Alan. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> we still do tomrrows then yeah?



Yes please Steff 

5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Jennywren

Good morning 6.0 for me today but no night time hypo. yesterdays average was 5.9 with 10.1 being highest and 2.8 lowest


----------



## Hanmillmum

A lovely 5.3 to end on for Mills


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> A lovely 5.3 to end on for Mills



Excellent


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## rachelha

14.9 for me, after a 2.9 hypo at 2am


----------



## AJLang

7.7 for me after a 1am hypo


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snap Northie, I'm at 5.9 too


----------



## Steff

Morning levels for me 6.3


----------



## ruthelliot

11.8 - so basal def going up tonight.


----------



## vince13

7.7 this morning but I did "sin" yesterday with a pub meal finishing off with a fabulous home-made (the chef at this place is really good) banoffee pie - I know I know.......so I was actually expecting higher.


----------



## Tumble

5.7 this morning, which I'm pleased about as I did a lot of baking last night and was a bit naughty.


----------



## Barb3234

7.5 for me, and that is after a night out for daughter's birthday. Oh and a vat of champagne! Note to self ' must do better!'


----------



## hyper-Suze

3.0 for me this morning. Had to do 3 tests to confirm. first one said 1.6 - deffo didn't feel like a 1.6!!!!!! The other two luckily were a 3.1 & 3.0 so that was a bit better.

This little experiment has made me see that I am waking quite low most mornings so will reduce my lantus by 2 tonight and keep an eye!!!


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> 3.0 for me this morning. Had to do 3 tests to confirm. first one said 1.6 - deffo didn't feel like a 1.6!!!!!! The other two luckily were a 3.1 & 3.0 so that was a bit better.
> 
> This little experiment has made me see that I am waking quite low most mornings so will reduce my lantus by 2 tonight and keep an eye!!!



Glad to see it has helped you notice something Suze, I hope the lantus reduction does the trick


----------



## Blythespirit

I'm not impressed with 8.5 this morning. Not been naughty and was 5.7 when I went to bed. A bit of an upset tum though so that's probably why. Ah well. XXXXX


----------



## Phil65

4.8 for me  and my readings have been between 4.8 and 6.3 since yday evening!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 4.8 for me  and my readings have been between 4.8 and 6.3 since yday evening!



Looks like you've cracked it Phil! Just keep doing that for the nexy 50 years and you're laughing!


----------



## spiritfree

7.1 for me. Not too bad.


----------



## AJLang

5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 5.5 for me this morning



Excellent!  I was 5.3 - I like to wake in the mid-5s! 

I'll work out the 7-day average a little later. I think it would be good to continue with this so we can get 14- and 30-day averages, it will be interesting to see how it compares with our meters!


----------



## Jennywren

5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 5.2 for me



Excellent Jenny! We are doing well so far today! 

Here are the results of the 7-day average:

For all types:

7-day average = 7.385294118 mmol/l
Minimum        = 3 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 18 mmol/l

For Type 1s (including 1.5s) (119 results):

7-day average = 7.582352941 mmol/l 
Minimum        = 3 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 18 mmol/l

For Type 2s (51 results):

7-day average = 6.925490196 mmol/l 
Minimum        = 3.9 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 14.2 mmol/l

Tighter control overall from the T2s!


----------



## vince13

Trust me to spoil this good morning record - 8 today !


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.7 for me this morning which is Brill considering I had a take away curry last night


----------



## Steff

6.1 today ........


----------



## hyper-Suze

Oh dear, I've broke the record...2.0 for me this morning AND with a 2u reduction in Lantus(I know it takes a day or so to take effect!)


----------



## Smit

3.9 this morning, I then enjoyed a big bacon butty.


----------



## Northerner

Smit said:


> 3.9 this morning, I then enjoyed a big bacon butty.



No! Don't mention bacon just before I go to the shops!


----------



## Barb3234

7.2 for me today!


----------



## Phil65

9.1 for me  .....had far too many beers last night! but we were celebrating being cricket league champs


----------



## Steff

Phil65 said:


> 9.1 for me  .....had far too many beers last night! but we were celebrating being cricket league champs



Great news Phil well done to you and all of your cricket team


----------



## Robster65

Thought I'd better update my scores....

Friday I was 3.4 at 3:30am. That was when we got up (long drive. Lots to do).

On Saturday I was 5.9 at 8:07am, which was incredible considering the previous day's adventures.

This morning, a very annoying 14.2, due to main meal in evening (I was 8.2 at 10:40pm), including some late spiking food. Similar tonight but will try raising lantus and/or split humalog.

Must try harder.

Rob


----------



## jeni70

9.1 for me  suppose it's better than the 24. something i started with


----------



## Hanmillmum

Thought the last was yesterday  4.4 for Millie this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Thought the last was yesterday  4.4 for Millie this morning



It was for the 7-day, if you look back through today's posts in this thread I have posted the averages  We are continuing though, so we can see what the 14- and 30-day averages are 

Good result for Millie!


----------



## spiritfree

4.1 today. That's better!


----------



## Blythespirit

Didn't realise were were carrying on Alan. Mine was a much better 6.2 this morning. The lowest waking level I've had for months. I'm doing a little experiment at the moment. Early days but if I get that sort of reading every day I'll be well pleased! XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> Didn't realise were were carrying on Alan. Mine was a much better 6.2 this morning. The lowest waking level I've had for months. I'm doing a little experiment at the moment. Early days but if I get that sort of reading every day I'll be well pleased! XXXXX



Ooh! I hope you can repeat the results of your experiment and confirm your hypothesis!


----------



## Blythespirit

Playing my cards close to my chest til I have a bit more to go on. Might be a fluke and it's possible I'm talking rubbish. Hard to believe I know but I have been wrong once or twice before! . Not for a long time though.  I'll let you know how it goes either way. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> Playing my cards close to my chest til I have a bit more to go on. Might be a fluke and it's possible I'm talking rubbish. Hard to believe I know but I have been wrong once or twice before! . Not for a long time though.  I'll let you know how it goes either way. XXXXX



What??? You have been wrong before? And after I almost got arrested for defending your reputation as invariably correct on every issue since time immemorial? So...you are human after all!


----------



## FM001

6.4 today despite a late night chinese meal, my 7-day average last week was 6.1 with no hypo's to report.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

toby said:


> 6.4 today despite a late night chinese meal, my 7-day average last week was 6.1 with no hypo's to report.



6.1 average with no hypos is very tidy Toby. Brilliant!


----------



## Jennywren

4.7 this mornng for me


----------



## Hanmillmum

A very nice 5.2


----------



## AJLang

A very disappointing 10.1 and that's after having 3 units of humalog at 3am when it was 10


----------



## vince13

Oh dear - 7.9 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Barb3234

Well, after the most restrained day for about a week, 7.8! Madness, it should have been better and on other days it should have been way worse.


----------



## AlisonM

3.8, sigh.


----------



## FM001

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 6.1 average with no hypos is very tidy Toby. Brilliant!




Cheers but as you know next week can be totally different again.  My main focus for some time now has been to restrict the amount of hypo's I was having previously without compromising with higher blood glucose readings, to achieve this has taken a lot of hard work and even more testing than I would otherwise do. 

Looking back my basal insulin was totally wrong and my lack of understanding of how this insulin works and can seriously effect everyday control was where I went astray, getting the bolus to carbohydrate ratio right is only half the story as you know but still important in the overall picture.  

As someone who drives a considerable amount of miles a week it was important to reduce hypo's and keep that all important awareness intact, without a licence would mean my income would be lost resulting in a big impact on my lifestyle, plus I like the freedom to take off on a weekend and walk on the fells when I need some me time to clear the mind.


----------



## Robster65

8.1 this morning. Soon be back on track. 

Rob


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me


----------



## Phil65

Steff said:


> Great news Phil well done to you and all of your cricket team



Thanks Steff!


----------



## Phil65

a lovely 5.5 this morning and went to bed on 5.6!


----------



## Northerner

5.9 for me this morning!


----------



## Jennywren

5.9 for me this morning , same as yours yesterday Alan  although must admit i have a awful headache this morning  night time low maybe .


----------



## teapot8910

4.7 for me this morning, glad I didn't hit the snooze button!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Hanmillmum

5.8 for Millie


----------



## Newtothis

My first waking up number: 5. Amanda x


----------



## AJLang

7.2 this morning


----------



## Phil65

8.9 for me this morning........Fish and chips last night!


----------



## Mark T

6.6 for me this morning and 6.3 on sunday

But I've had a very naughty bank holiday weekend .  I'd normally expect to be in the 5's.


----------



## FM001

5.5 at 6am and just tested again and I'm still 5.5


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A rather lovely 16.4 for me. I can't remember the last time it was that high. BGs were high yesterday morning then drifting high again after lunch and eve meal despite measured carbs and tried and tested doses. Corrected in the afternoon and again last night to no effect. I was at the end of a Lantus cart and suspect it had lost effectiveness. Gaaah!


----------



## Phil65

toby said:


> 5.5 at 6am and just tested again and I'm still 5.5



.....I love those results!


----------



## Phil65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A rather lovely 16.4 for me. I can't remember the last time it was that high. BGs were drifting high after lunch and eve meal despite measured carbs and tried and tested doses. Corrected in the afternoon and again last night to no effect. I was at the end of a Lantus cart and suspect it had lost effectiveness. Gaaah!



Wonder if you have injected into a 'lumpy' area.....hope your figures get better today Mike!


----------



## rachelha

6.6!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Katieb

6.2 for me this morning.x


----------



## Robster65

4.3 ...back in the game !

Rob


----------



## Barb3234

7.0 on the nose for me!


----------



## Robster65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A rather lovely 16.4 for me. I can't remember the last time it was that high. BGs were drifting high after lunch and eve meal despite measured carbs and tried and tested doses. Corrected in the afternoon and again last night to no effect. I was at the end of a Lantus cart and suspect it had lost effectiveness. Gaaah!


 
Have noticed similar. Might try binning a bit early to avoid. 

Rob


----------



## Robster65

Newtothis said:


> My first waking up number: 5. Amanda x


 
That's a healthy number. Well done.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Phil65 said:


> Wonder if you have injected into a 'lumpy' area.....hope your figures get better today Mike!



Another possibility that had occured to me Phil, but as a non-pumper every day's Lantus dose is in a different bit of 'cheek' (sorry TMI!) so it felt safer to ditch the last little bit of the old cart just in case.


----------



## AlisonM

4.2 for me this morning after my first day with no meds. Lowest score yesterday was 3.6 with a high of 6.0. I'll be testing regularly today to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Robster65

AlisonM said:


> 4.2 for me this morning after my first day with no meds. Lowest score yesterday was 3.6 with a high of 6.0. I'll be testing regularly today to keep an eye on things.


 
And a very good morning to your pancreas Alison, which has obviously had enough sleep for a bit and wants to get involved again. 

Rob


----------



## Phil65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Another possibility that had occured to me Phil, but as a non-pumper every day's Lantus dose is in a different bit of 'cheek' (sorry TMI!) so it felt safer to ditch the last little bit of the old cart just in case.



When I was on MDI, the reason for high figures for me were normally down to (not in any particular order!) Virus/illness, stress, cracked insulin cartridge, lumpy area, broken pen...didn't click right (I'm sure you know what I mean!)


----------



## Tumble

6 for me this morning, which is good as I've had a really bad weekend.  I really struggle without a routine and always seem to take a holiday with my diabetes when we have a bank holiday weekend.  Rubbish!  My average for Sat was 5.6 and 9.3 for Sunday and 7.9 yesterday.  Back on track today though, so must keep trying.


----------



## Natalie123

Have been a little better over the weekend, I've had 3.9 and 7.8  but unfortunately back up to 10.1 this morning


----------



## Steff

Was a bad girl and has some j20 when out last night,anyway I awoke to a 8.4


----------



## spiritfree

6.9 today. Exactly the same as when I went to bed.


----------



## Northerner

spiritfree said:


> 6.9 today. Exactly the same as when I went to bed.



Great when that happens!


----------



## Jennywren

Woken by son getting up for paper round , good job really 3.5 and hypo for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## FM001

6.1 for me on this cold and damp morning.


----------



## Katieb

6.2 today (following 5.8 last night). Blooming dawn phenomenon!


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me. Amanda


----------



## Phil65

5.8 for me


----------



## Tumble

4.6 this morning. x


----------



## Hanmillmum

6.9 for Millie after a correction from 11.9 in the night x


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 here too. It's creeping up!


----------



## Northerner

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Barb3234

8.0 for me.Grrr.


----------



## Jon

5.5 over last 7 days according to meter


----------



## Robster65

4.9 for me. 

Rob


----------



## AJLang

5.7 for me


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me


----------



## Natalie123

13.3 for me  and I thought things were improving  At least all my other readings have been below 8 so far today


----------



## hyper-Suze

Sorry! Haven't been on since Sunday! Mon-2.4 Tues-2.0 Wed-10.8


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry! Haven't been on since Sunday! Mon-2.4 Tues-2.0 Wed-10.8



Goodness Suze! What's with all the waking hypos?  Do you know what might be causing them? Are you OK?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Goodness Suze! What's with all the waking hypos?  Do you know what might be causing them? Are you OK?



No idea Alan!! Maybe I'm running a marathon in my dreams. I am going to bed with slightly higher levels too 7/8/9's. 

I took 2u less last night and woke with the higher 10.8 so maybe it is less insulin is the key? Will test the next few days to see how it pans out!!


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> No idea Alan!! Maybe I'm running a marathon in my dreams. I am going to bed with slightly higher levels too 7/8/9's.
> 
> I took 2u less last night and woke with the higher 10.8 so maybe it is less insulin is the key? Will test the next few days to see how it pans out!!



Hope you can crack it Suze  Maybe 1 unit reduction would have had you in the 6s?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Hope you can crack it Suze  Maybe 1 unit reduction would have had you in the 6s?



Can you increase and decrease by 1's? I thought the Lantus was to be increased or decreased by 2u's at a time? Dunno where I heard or was told that crazy notion then!!

The other thing could be a baby, we have been trying but I very much doubt it would be that or affect my levels that drastically and that soon(i.e within the first 3week!!!!!), nor have I had any other symptoms!!!


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Can you increase and decrease by 1's? I thought the Lantus was to be increased or decreased by 2u's at a time? Dunno where I heard or was told that crazy notion then!!
> 
> The other thing could be a baby, we have been trying but I very much doubt it would be that or affect my levels that drastically and that soon(i.e within the first 3week!!!!!), nor have I had any other symptoms!!!



Oooo! Baby! Hope you are lucky!  As for lantus - you can get a 1-unit pen (Autopen 24) which is what I have  Ask your doctor or DSN for one


----------



## teapot8910

3.5 for me this morning, good job I set my alarm earlier than usual!


----------



## Hanmillmum

Oh dear, hypo here too! - 3.2


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear about the hypos  Unlikely for me since I appear to have forgotten my lantus last night! I was 6.2 this morning, so perhaps I don't need it!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me x


----------



## FM001

Woke at 5am so tested and was 5.4, to early to get up so rolled over for another hour.


----------



## AJLang

8.0 for me this morning ( was 10 at 2.30am so had three units of humalog)


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 for me


----------



## Barb3234

8.4, highest ever! Not sure why though? Only thing I can think of was it was 15 hours since i had eaten.


----------



## Northerner

Barb3234 said:


> 8.4, highest ever! Not sure why though? Only thing I can think of was it was 15 hours since i had eaten.



Could be that your brain thought you were starving and instructed your liver to pump out a bit of glucose


----------



## Barb3234

Thanks Northy, I wondered if that could be it. Still annoying though.


----------



## Robster65

A close to the edge 4 for me. Good job I had that JB last night.

Rob


----------



## Tumble

7.3 last night and 4.8 this morning!


----------



## AlisonM

14.2 this morning. Mammy! I want my mammy.


----------



## spiritfree

6.8 today. Not bad, for me.


----------



## Jennywren

4.0 for me


----------



## teapot8910

4.2 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 - bit low


----------



## Hanmillmum

Well following the hypo Millie woke with yesterday, she went on to have another at tea-time and bedtime  Just starting with a cold she doesn't follow the rules of higher BGs !? Messed around with temp basals, up to 11 at 11pm then finally 6.1 this morning. Hoping for a nicer day for her


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I survived missing my lantus the other night and have been rewarded with a slightly higher than normal (for me) 7.5 this morning.


----------



## Katieb

5.9 for me today. First time below 6 for a while so a good start!!


----------



## FM001

Morning all, 6.2 this morning after going to bed on 4.4 where I devoured  a hobnob


----------



## Phil65

7.4 yday morning, 6.5 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
5.9 for me today


----------



## hyper-Suze

8.6 this morning

Right my little experiment with the increase and decrease of Lantus is baffling me!

So from all my low waking levels, I have decreased my lantus gradually from 46 to 44 to 42 to 40. 46/44/42 were creating lows 40 is creating highs, why of why wont it do the right thing!

After my tea around 6/7pm I inject my Novo depending on carbs. By 10pm/11pm/12am my levels are raised thru the roof telling me that my Lantus has expired earlier that evening and that maybe I do need that higher dose to last the last few hours!!!!!

Back to 42 tonight!!!


----------



## Robster65

A disappointing 8.1 this morning.


----------



## Barb3234

7.8 for me.


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> 8.6 this morning
> 
> Right my little experiment with the increase and decrease of Lantus is baffling me!
> 
> So from all my low waking levels, I have decreased my lantus gradually from 46 to 44 to 42 to 40. 46/44/42 were creating lows 40 is creating highs, why of why wont it do the right thing!
> 
> After my tea around 6/7pm I inject my Novo depending on carbs. By 10pm/11pm/12am my levels are raised thru the roof telling me that my Lantus has expired earlier that evening and that maybe I do need that higher dose to last the last few hours!!!!!
> 
> Back to 42 tonight!!!



Weren't you going to try 41 units? Or perhaps split the lantus for better coverage? Remember also that you should wait 3 days between changes to a lantus dose as it is supposed to take this long for the true effects to be shown. This is probably why, after missing my lantus totally the other night, then giving a half-dose yesterday and a full dose before bed my levels were still on the high side this morning.


----------



## Robster65

I think the 3 day delay thing with Lantus may not apply in all cases.

It does have a fairly instantaneous effect with me when I either change dose or miss.

Rob


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Weren't you going to try 41 units? Or perhaps split the lantus for better coverage? Remember also that you should wait 3 days between changes to a lantus dose as it is supposed to take this long for the true effects to be shown. This is probably why, after missing my lantus totally the other night, then giving a half-dose yesterday and a full dose before bed my levels were still on the high side this morning.



Sorry Alan, I didn't write that very clearly did I! I did the 41 last night and woke 8.6. I am thinking to increase it not because of my waking levels but the fact that my bedtime reading is getting higher and that is usually well after my Novo has peaked and tailed off thus leaving only Lantus holding the fort...or not as the case may be!

I really am in a quandry on what to do, plus we're having an indian in half hour which will put everything out of kilter tonight too!!!


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry Alan, I didn't write that very clearly did I! I did the 41 last night and woke 8.6. I am thinking to increase it not because of my waking levels but the fact that my bedtime reading is getting higher and that is usually well after my Novo has peaked and tailed off thus leaving only Lantus holding the fort...or not as the case may be!
> 
> I really am in a quandry on what to do, plus we're having an indian in half hour which will put everything out of kilter tonight too!!!



It does sound like a split of the lantus might help give you better 24 hour coverage. Given that you drop low on 42 it sounds like your lantus is a bit too active for you overnight so a split would give you better control in that respect too. But I realise it's a big step to take so something to discuss with the DSN. Might be worth asking for a pump too, which would sort all your problems at different times of the day and night!


----------



## Robster65

It can also be that, as you lower your lantus, you need to tweak your teatime novo up by a unit.

Bear in mind they both work together after a meal, so if you alter one, the other one needs to be adjusted up or down to cover the meal carbs, leaving the newly adjusted lantus to do it's work more or less enthusiastically overnight.

Hope I've explained that properly !

Rob


----------



## hyper-Suze

Thanks Alan and Rob, will email my DSN tomorrow ready for her to pick up on Mon! I understand what your saying Rob that they work in tandem together. While on DAFNE, the facilitators did think that I may have been more insulin resistant in the evenings...

The Alan would be lovely, now I have attempted MDI and gained better control I am now under the 8% that the NICE guidelines state! As our trust don't do pumps I have to wait for Wolves or L'Pool to take me on so my aspirations for a pump maybe far far away!!!!

Cheers again both, much appreciated all this extra knowledge and insight!!!!


----------



## spiritfree

6.1 today. Dare I say things are looking better!!


----------



## Katieb

Too early for a Saturday morning, but had to get up at 6 to take my daughter to work! 6 for me today. A very tired Katie!x


----------



## Northerner

6.8 for me this morning, which was a little high given that I went to bed on 5.1 and am usually rock steady overnight.


----------



## Jennywren

6.9 ooo eeeerrrr Alan , theres quite a few days where we have very similar numbers maybe we have parrallel diabetes


----------



## Hanmillmum

Oh dear - 12.0 this morning ! Struggling with this cold, safe to say over the hypos ? Think her body has decided to start fighting the infection at last


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 6.9 ooo eeeerrrr Alan , theres quite a few days where we have very similar numbers maybe we have parrallel diabetes



We must be connecting on the diabetic astral plane where all blood sugar levels coincide! Let's hope we stay in range!


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Oh dear - 12.0 this morning ! Struggling with this cold, safe to say over the hypos ? Think her body has decided to start fighting the infection at last



I hope she is feeling better soon, poor mite!


----------



## teapot8910

5.4 for me this morning, having an unusually good week with waking numbers!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> 5.4 for me this morning, having an unusually good week with waking numbers!



Great news Emma!


----------



## StephenM

3.8 for me. This is the lowest in ages as I struggle to achieve much below 7.0 without an overnight hypo. Probably the Guiness last night!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Tezzz

6.7. Ho hum...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> 6.7. Ho hum...



Beats me Tez!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Beats me Tez!



You can correct with insulin...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> You can correct with insulin...



That's true, although I wouldn't correct anything below double figures, and then only rarely - think I've done about 5 corrections since diagnosis. Are the new meds working better for you?


----------



## FM001

5.8 today


----------



## Newtothis

Another 5.4 for me. Amanda


----------



## Robster65

5.7 this morning for me. Slightly better.

Rob


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me today


----------



## Barb3234

7.4 for me.


----------



## Vicsetter

Having had weeks of 7s and 8s, got 6.4 yesterday and 6.0 today, must be the cold weather!


----------



## Phil65

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks Alan and Rob, will email my DSN tomorrow ready for her to pick up on Mon! I understand what your saying Rob that they work in tandem together. While on DAFNE, the facilitators did think that I may have been more insulin resistant in the evenings...
> 
> The Alan would be lovely, now I have attempted MDI and gained better control I am now under the 8% that the NICE guidelines state! As our trust don't do pumps I have to wait for Wolves or L'Pool to take me on so my aspirations for a pump maybe far far away!!!!
> 
> Cheers again both, much appreciated all this extra knowledge and insight!!!!



don't give up......I had good control with MDI but I managed to get a pump.... I wouldn't take no for an answer...took me 12 months! my team prefer to recommend pumps for diabetics that are educated about diabetes and have reasonable or good control, can carb count and understand corrections and ratios....rather than someone who doesn't manage their diabetes...doesn't test regularly, doesn't carb count etc,etc....makes sense really


----------



## Phil65

5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> That's true, although I wouldn't correct anything below double figures, and then only rarely - think I've done about 5 corrections since diagnosis. Are the new meds working better for you?




I'm not sure at the moment. I'm not testing coz of the depression. Told to wait for next blood test result.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I'm not sure at the moment. I'm not testing coz of the depression. Told to wait for next blood test result.



Keeping fingers crossed for you Tez


----------



## spiritfree

5.8 for me today. I'm really pleased with that!


----------



## Northerner

spiritfree said:


> 5.8 for me today. I'm really pleased with that!



Excellent, I'll put the 7 and 14 day waking averages up tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

6.5 for me this morning - have been waking in the 6s ever since I missed my lantus that night, weird! I'm normally in the 5s and steady overnight but now I'm waking higher than when I went to bed, suggesting I need to add a unit.


----------



## Katieb

5.1 for me this morning! Best ever waking numbers since I started


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> 5.1 for me this morning! Best ever waking numbers since I started



Perfect Katie!


----------



## Jennywren

7.7 for me not good but not bad seeing as i had a 2.6 hypo during night


----------



## hyper-Suze

9.9 yesterday (I thought I'd try one more night with 41u on Friday night)

2.1 this morning (bumped it back upto 42u last night)


----------



## hyper-Suze

Phil65 said:


> don't give up......I had good control with MDI but I managed to get a pump.... I wouldn't take no for an answer...took me 12 months! my team prefer to recommend pumps for diabetics that are educated about diabetes and have reasonable or good control, can carb count and understand corrections and ratios....rather than someone who doesn't manage their diabetes...doesn't test regularly, doesn't carb count etc,etc....makes sense really



Thanks Phil, still holding out for one and as you say at least I can prove I am committed to the cause!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me

Now of to derwen valley for a long ride !


----------



## Smit

4.9 for me this morning. X


----------



## FM001

6.1 after one too many glasses of wine last night and a late night snack.


----------



## AJLang

6.7 but had to wake up four different times during the night to have bolus insulin because my BG had gone up to 10 each time not happy with that but glad that the CGM woke me up each time


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> 9.9 yesterday (I thought I'd try one more night with 41u on Friday night)
> 
> 2.1 this morning (bumped it back upto 42u last night)



Wow, such a difference from one unit  It's almost like you need half units on your pen, which sadly aren't available for lantus  I think that I would prefer to wake at the higher numbers than risk such lows at night - definitely something to discuss with the DSN, this really needs sorting out whether via a split, a change to levemir or a pump (ideally!)


----------



## Robster65

8.2 this morning. Boo. 

A disturbed night due to Bert the hedgie scratching and banging about in her box. She's off to the garage tonight with the rest 

Gone 1u up on the humalog to get a decent prelunch reading.

@hypersuze. Have you tried adding 1 or 2u to your teatime bolus to see if it brings the overnights down ?

Rob


----------



## Newtothis

5 for me this morning. Amanda


----------



## Barb3234

7.2 for me.


----------



## Hanmillmum

A much better 7.2, getting some control over this cold


----------



## Steff

6.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

OK, the latest 7-day waking averages are as follows:

For all types:

7-day average = 6.341322314 mmol/l
Minimum        = 2 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 16.4 mmol/l

For Type 1s (including 1.5s) (82 results):

7-day average = 6.4 mmol/l 
Minimum        = 2 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 16.4 mmol/l

For Type 2s (39 results):

7-day average = 6.217948718 mmol/l 
Minimum        = 3.8 mmol/l 
Maximum       = 9.1 mmol/l

Once again, tighter control from the Type 2s, but the overall average this week was better than last weeks  (7.39 last week, 6.34 this week!)


----------



## Phil65

6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Katieb

Morning all! 5.4 today! yey!


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Morning all! 5.4 today! yey!



Excellent Katie! 6.3 for me


----------



## Jennywren

9.4 for me , not good but a little stressed at the moment and this is what happens to my bs


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 9.4 for me , not good but a little stressed at the moment and this is what happens to my bs



Hope the stress eases and levels settle Jenny - I get the same problem when stressed


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## FM001

7.1 today which is slightly disappointing after going to bed at 5.7


----------



## Hanmillmum

Morning, 6.6


----------



## Phil65

ack,ack......18.5 this morning!  been so good lately as well! ....Jedied by Northerner again after saying how well everyone is doing


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> ack,ack......18.5 this morning!  been so good lately as well! ....Jedied by Northerner again after saying how well everyone is doing



That's right, blame me for that chocolate fudge cake you thought you only dreamt eating in the middle of the night!  

Hope you can find the cause Phil - faulty cannula?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> That's right, blame me for that chocolate fudge cake you thought you only dreamt eating in the middle of the night!
> 
> Hope you can find the cause Phil - faulty cannula?



Yeh...I think so, cartridge low but not empty and cannula was on 3rd day, normally change it every 2 days. Hopefully normality by 10 am, after complete change and correction.


----------



## donnarob

7.4 this morning....yay!!


----------



## Barb3234

7.9 but had son's farewell party (going travelling) yesterday which basically involved all the things I am trying so hard to avoid. Having said that the highest i went was 8.8 and that was at 1 hour, following a chinese meal and wine and chocolate cornflake cakes; i know, weird combo!


----------



## Robster65

5.9 this morning. Acceptable. 

Hope your son has an amazing experience Barb. At least he needn't worry about your BGs. 8.8 is none too shabby !

Rob


----------



## Barb3234

Thanks Rob - I'm going to miss him terribly but think he will have an amazing time. 

Yes, I was surprised at 8.8 - I was expecting double figures really!


----------



## AlisonM

You don't want to know!




Oh OK then,






18.3


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.6 for me. Oops!

Have dropped basal, but looks like it's the consequence of increased activity over the last few days. Got through around 100g CHO in lucozade gardening yesterday


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 3.6 for me. Oops!
> 
> Have dropped basal, but looks like it's the consequence of increased activity over the last few days. Got through around 100g CHO in lucozade gardening yesterday



Aah! That gardening lark will get you every time! I'm constantly topping up on jelly babies at the moment trying to get the borders dug for some spring bulb planting!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> You don't want to know!
> 
> Oh OK then,
> 
> 18.3



Oh my! Pesky pancreas!


----------



## Steff

Unfortunetly a very naughty 10.4 this morning,ive felt funny all day and left my meter at home as well grrr got it now though


----------



## hyper-Suze

Afternoon all...

3.3 this morning (took 42u for the last few nights)

Have emailed my DSN AND the hospital consultant directly about a possible split dose and a pump (again!). 
Rob - I'm not too sure if I understand what you mean at the evening dose, do you mean count  my carbs and add a unit or two to the total? Wouldn't it possibly cause a hypo for me to go to sleep on orr wake in the night with?


----------



## Robster65

Hi Suze.

I think what i was trying to say was that as your basal (lantus) is being lowered, your overall insulin (basal+bolus) will be less in your system.

So, your BG will presumably be higher before bed due to this.

To counteract this, you could add maybe 1u to your bolus (novo) to keep your BG at a decent level before bed. Then, as your bolus and the carbs from your meal wear off in the wee hours, it leaves your lower basal to do its work with the liver's output only.

Likewise, if you adjust your basal up, your total insulin in your system would be higher, so you may need less bolus at teatime or you'll hypo in the evening/early hours.

It's a matter of testing and making judgement calls. Only you know how your body may react to your meals and the dose adjustments, so don't take what i say as gospel. It's just what I had to do when i was messing about with split basal, etc.

Rob


----------



## trophywench

Firstly I'll join in, been on hols so haven't seen the thread.  This morning was 3.3 - severely annoying as it was A1c vampire morning and I had to get it up to drive car to Docs.  Firtunately all NON fasting !

Hee Hee at Phil - been there, kept doing that, trying to get 3 days out of em same pump etc as you -  I now have to put a note on the top of each pump diary page to remind me to change cannula every 2 days and be evangelical about it cos as sure as God made little green apples if it goes over - say - 56 hours I'm in trouble.  PITA ain't it, when this one is working really well LOL

Last Thurs also horrendous, travelling back from hols, has 3 cannula failures in 24 hours.  Almost hit the bit where the meter just says HI once.

Suze, OK it's nice to keep em informed but why not try splitting your Lantus anyway?  YOU treat your diabetes, not your nurse/doctor however good she/he is.  OTOH I found Levemir was much more suited to splitting in my case (cos I tried splitting Lantus till I was blue in the face, prior to saying I'm fed up with this, right at the end of my tether - so I want Levemir *now*, so just *gimme*) and you don't have to wait 3 days to find out what it does.  Pretty instantaneous and pretty reliable results inside 12 hours I found.  Far easier to predict/handle than Lantus.  And no stinging!  Still did me no good long term though as it turns out (us pumpers find out about these things in a fairly short timescale LOL) no MDI system could ever match Jenny's basal pattern.  I have some times of day/night where I need more or less just for an hour.  Or two.  But not whole blocks of time.


----------



## hyper-Suze

Ahh, thanks Rob...the penny has dropped!!!!

I could indeed try it round that way, it would hurt I'd have thought and might be worth a try!!


----------



## hyper-Suze

trophywench said:


> Suze, OK it's nice to keep em informed but why not try splitting your Lantus anyway?  YOU treat your diabetes, not your nurse/doctor however good she/he is.  OTOH I found Levemir was much more suited to splitting in my case (cos I tried splitting Lantus till I was blue in the face, prior to saying I'm fed up with this, right at the end of my tether - so I want Levemir *now*, so just *gimme*) and you don't have to wait 3 days to find out what it does.  Pretty instantaneous and pretty reliable results inside 12 hours I found.  Far easier to predict/handle than Lantus.  And no stinging!  Still did me no good long term though as it turns out (us pumpers find out about these things in a fairly short timescale LOL) no MDI system could ever match Jenny's basal pattern.  I have some times of day/night where I need more or less just for an hour.  Or two.  But not whole blocks of time.



Thanks! I'll have a go and I understand what you mean completely about it being my ilness and not theirs but I am trying to document all my obstacles and trials in order to make my case for a pump, hence letting my consultant know as he has suggested a pump but not really moved it forward for me. It maybe that the DSN suggests Levermir to begin with. I am happy to try in the first instance. I have overcome a whole raft of issues, atrocious control, denial etc, got good control(HBA from 12, to 10 to 7.5% and been carb counting for 6months, and just working my butt off for a blasted pump yet it seems if the control is terrible they don't want to giv eyou one yet if your control gets better and you prove yourself, they STILL don't give  you one. God give me strength sometimes!!!
Hey, ho thats life I suppose!!!!! Onwards and upwards!!!!!!


----------



## Robster65

At risk of taking this thread off-topic, it's a frustration that they seem to push pumping towards those who, potentially, don't take their control seriously enough to make all the necessary adjustments. Obviously, many try everything and still can't get the control. It's those they aim the guidelines at, but it does seem that the harder you work at it, the further you get from meeting the requirements for funding.

If they eased up a bit I may even consider it myself. But that ain't gonna happen.

Rob


----------



## Phil65

Robster65 said:


> At risk of taking this thread off-topic, it's a frustration that they seem to push pumping towards those who, potentially, don't take their control seriously enough to make all the necessary adjustments. Obviously, many try everything and still can't get the control. It's those they aim the guidelines at, but it does seem that the harder you work at it, the further you get from meeting the requirements for funding.
> 
> If they eased up a bit I may even consider it myself. But that ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Rob



Disagree completely!!......my levels were good and in range on MDI, it didn't stop me getting a pump, if anything it improved my request.  They were happy as they knew that I could carb count,take corrections and 'understood' diabetes.  Admittedly I didn't meet NICE guidelines for a pump as I had good control with MDI....it is down to postcodes and your teams at the end of the day


----------



## Northerner

6.4 for me this morning - don't seem to be able to get below 6 at the moment - despite having an extra unit of lantus the past couple of days my levels have remained almost identical in the morning!


----------



## Jennywren

4.3 , not bad after a hypo at 3am


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> 4.3 , not bad after a hypo at 3am



Sorry to hear about the hypo Jenny - did it wake you up?


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.4 for me



Sweet Di!


----------



## Phil65

7.4 this morning.....could be better!


----------



## Robster65

4.9 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> 4.9
> 
> Rob



Excellent Rob!


----------



## AlisonM

12.3 this morning. Better than yesterday and I now have my new dose pen so hopefully I'll be able to get things on some sort of even keel...


Aye right!


----------



## Barb3234

7.00 at bedtime, one hour after some cheese! 8.2 on waking, rushed to get husband to Gp for blood test (nothing serious) and got home, still having not eaten so tested again out of curiosity and 7.6!!! Confused? you could be, I know I am.


----------



## AlisonM

Barb3234 said:


> 7.00 at bedtime, one hour after some cheese! 8.2 on waking, rushed to get husband to Gp for blood test (nothing serious) and got home, still having not eaten so tested again out of curiosity and 7.6!!! Confused? you could be, I know I am.



It might have been all the rushing around. Umm, maybe?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

11 for me this morning. Seems I was a bit enthusiastic with my Lantus reduction.


----------



## FM001

5.9 this morning.


----------



## trophywench

A 4.1 for me.

Mike, you ain't supposed to stop the Lantus until you actually get a pump, not whilst you are still taking about it!  LOL


----------



## Katieb

5.9 for me this morning (after a visit to the dentist and an extraction last night! Yuk!)!! Katie


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> 5.9 for me this morning (after a visit to the dentist and an extraction last night! Yuk!)!! Katie



Ooh! I hope your poor gums heal quickly, extractions are horrible  Good numbers considering what you've been through (well, great numbers actually! )


----------



## Hanmillmum

Mills was 3.3 this morning  feel guilty was 11.3 when I went to bed so gave less than the bolus wizzard correction 0.125 ( wizzard wanted 0.175 ) glad didn't go with the wizzard ! ( bloomin' wizzards what do they know  ). Now when I didn't correct the other night woke too high, sometimes it is spot on. Was a bit active before bed mind, took some winding down and pump changed at tea-time possibly a combination of these.


----------



## hyper-Suze

A reasonable 6.5 this morning. I thought I'd try Rob's suggestion, took enough novo and some extra and by nightime was 6.2 for bed, a small glug of isotonic drink and bed. Not bad...will try again this evening!!! Watch this space!!!


----------



## Robster65

Well done for going out on a limb with it suze. Takes a lot of nerve to mess with overnight doses but looks like you're there abouts. Just some fine tuning needed.

Good luck with the continued experiment.

Rob


----------



## trophywench

Hanmillsmum, do you have an 'exercise' temp basal rate programmed in?

Not sure about what happens with babies LOL


----------



## Katieb

Good morning everyone. 5.7 today (that's 3 under 6 in a row!) Am made up! Katiex


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Hanmillmum

trophywench said:


> Hanmillsmum, do you have an 'exercise' temp basal rate programmed in?
> 
> Not sure about what happens with babies LOL



Hi - yes can use temp rate for basal though don't have any specific one programmed in, she had a random mad 20 mins so should have thought on really, though I did give a few extra free carbs with supper . It is hard to predict her activity levels in advance must say re: intensity and duration, extremely variable, often just in bursts - joy 

Back to a steady 6.1 this morning


----------



## Tumble

5.3 this morning.  9.4 last night before bed as I had another hypo after dinner and over corrected again!


----------



## Phil65

a disappointing 8.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

6.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Barb3234

7.9 for me but have a nasty cold at the moment.


----------



## AlisonM

6.8. Now that's more like it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Robster65

7.2 - boooo 

Had tesco sandwiches with mayo last night due to a busy day out, so they spiked around bedtime to 10.x.

Woke at 4am to a 3.4 (from a really random dream) so had 2 jelly babies just so we could go back to sleep asap and clearly over-corrected.

Busy, erratic times = slack control.

Rob


----------



## trophywench

6.8 this morning but v disturbed night as hubby is in a lot of pain with a bad knee, and about 3 am summat in the house started warbling sporadically and I had to find it.  The remote for my meter.  It and the Bluetooth on it and my pump have been turned off since 07 August when we went on hols  (because it was malfunctioning and they are sending me a new one) and it hasn't been moved an inch since we came back off hols on 01 Sept .....

Possibly an error message, but I know not what since I never actually got to it whilst it was doing it and hadn't got my glasses on anyway.  However I know it was that because I saw the backlight on the screen from the doorway into the hall.  I turned it on, it told me to insert a coding strip, I didn't but said OK and it said it hadn't had communication with the pump for a fortnight, which is complete Horlicks - it's a calendar month !

Stupid thing.  Pump is great but I've killed 2 of these so far - always blood testing probs, nowt to do with the bolus calcs or the communication with El Pumpo.  Been using a Nano since then ...... which don't work if they get too hot ......


----------



## FM001

5.9 which is fine by me


----------



## ypauly

6.7  finally a good figure.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning all a stubborn 9.3 for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

10.1 today. Pffft!

4.1 before bed with some insulin on board, so it looks like I overdid the precautionary pre-bed carbs!


----------



## AJLang

5.4 for me


----------



## jax8008

5.2 for me this morning.  4.9 yesterday


----------



## Tumble

5.2 at home before driving to work and then it dropped to 3.9 before breakfast an hour later.


----------



## Northerner

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## RHepton

6.3 for me also, well happy with that


----------



## Barb3234

8.3 today, still not very well though.


----------



## Robster65

7.5 today. Like Mike, I overdid the pre-bed snack after a couple of 3.x's.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM

10.2. Sigh.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Still fighting this darn cold with erractic readings - 9.0, not great x


----------



## Northerner

Hanmillmum said:


> Still fighting this darn cold with erractic readings - 9.0, not great x



An improvement from the 12s though! Very frustrating, but hopefully you/she will get down to good numbers soon


----------



## Hanmillmum

Northerner said:


> An improvement from the 12s though! Very frustrating, but hopefully you/she will get down to good numbers soon



You're right is improving, fingers crossed for some stability soon, thank you


----------



## hyper-Suze

Hey-ho peeps,

yesterday = 4.9 
this morn = 7.7  (I was quite low before bed and prob had too much isotonic drink AND half a twix)

Better luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Robster65

hyper-Suze said:


> Hey-ho peeps,
> 
> yesterday = 4.9
> this morn = 7.7  (I was quite low before bed and prob had too much isotonic drink AND *half a twix*)
> 
> Better luck tomorrow!!!!!


 
tsk, tsk. Naughty ! 

Brilliant numbers suze. If you can get that teatime ratio working so you don't go low/high before bed (and then tell me how to do it ), you'll be onto a winner.

Rob


----------



## hyper-Suze

Robster65 said:


> tsk, tsk. Naughty !
> 
> Brilliant numbers suze. If you can get that teatime ratio working so you don't go low/high before bed (and then tell me how to do it ), you'll be onto a winner.
> 
> Rob



I only had half though so not too naughty!! Lol

Well, not sure the theory is set in stone yet, I'll run with it as it is working for the moment and thanks to your suggestion! I tend to work my carbs, match the insulin to my ratio and then add 2 or 3 extra units (depending on the gi of my tea) ...i'm trying to diet at the mo so luckily I'm not snacking in the evening, unless a hypo!!

Knowing my luck, my diabetes and my body will prob decide to throw a spanner in the works next week and not work to this new ratio!!!

Northener - wasn't a baby causing the lows...boo hoo!!


----------



## teapot8910

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

6.1 this morning. Tonight my bg doesn't want to go above the 4's and sitting eating a couple of ginger biscuits before bed, a long time since I've experienced this problem


----------



## Robster65

toby said:


> 6.1 this morning. Tonight my bg doesn't want to go above the 4's and sitting eating a couple of ginger biscuits before bed, a long time since I've experienced this problem


 
Hi toby. I would imagine ginger biscuits will be very slow at bringing your BG up. You'd have been better off having a jelly baby, waiting 10 minutes, then having the biscuit.

Rob


----------



## FM001

Robster65 said:


> Hi toby. I would imagine ginger biscuits will be very slow at bringing your BG up. You'd have been better off having a jelly baby, waiting 10 minutes, then having the biscuit.
> 
> Rob



Thanks, but my bg was 4.7 so I thought a couple of ginger biscuits would suffice to bring it up slowly over the next hour or two, had I been lower and nearer to the 4 then I would have had a JB as you say followed by a biscuit.


----------



## Robster65

Happy to help 

Always a gamble at that level before bed. Will it go down, up or level out ?

Rob


----------



## FM001

Robster65 said:


> Happy to help
> 
> Always a gamble at that level before bed. Will it go down, up or level out ?
> 
> Rob



Off to bed now but will test before getting my head down.  I expect it will be fine but may wake with a higher reading than normal, kind of think I give the dose for my evening meal


----------



## trophywench

Getting my high latish-evening reading down was only achieved by swapping Lantus (which I tried splitting for months and months unsuccesfully) for 2x daily Levemir and juggling the doses and timings a la John Walsh but without him.  LOL

Now pumping and thereby finding out, no long-acting insulin currently available has a profile that actually matches my own basal needs.

Isn't hindsight a marvellous thing?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## teapot8910

Morning all, a 5.7 for me


----------



## RHepton

Slightly dissapointing 7.3 for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.4 for me (which I'm quite pleased about myself because I went to bed on 7.4!)


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## Barb3234

Grr, 8.2. Prob still the cold effecting me.


----------



## Robster65

D'oh!!  7.5 this morning. Bedtime was 6.1. 

ROb


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robster65 said:


> D'oh!!  7.5 this morning. Bedtime was 6.1.
> 
> ROb



I must have very lax standards... I still count 7.5 as a win!  (I just leave a little longer between injecting and eating breakfast)

M


----------



## Robster65

I'm getting very hard on myself. I've seen that I can regularly get in the 5s or 4s if I do the right things but I see 7.x as an ideal post prandial figure now.

I'm still only leaving about 5-10 minutes between injecting and eating, which is probably not enough but I do find the humalog starts to have an effect soon after if I don't eat. 

The evenign routine (including dog walk) gets earlier as the nights draw in, so it has a knock on with bedtime BGs. I need to mess about with ratios and snacks a bit to find a better balance.

Plus, I had an email which stressed me slightly last night, so that MAY have contributed.

Rob


----------



## FM001

7.1 which I kind of expected


----------



## Northerner

I seem to be stuck at 6.3! This week I have been 6.3, 6.4, 6.3, 6.3 and 6.3!  Weird, as I've actually increased my lantus by 20% over the past week, doesn't seem to be having any effect.


----------



## trophywench

Forgot this am, my excuse - it was 3.7.

4.3 before I went to bed, did wonder whether to stick a temp basal of 90% on for 4 hours but ruddy think wakes us both up if I do that, warbling an vibrating - and neither of us is getting undisturbed sleep, both in pain at the mo unfortunately, plus Pete has to get up at 05.20 am at weekends cos he works then so I hate disturbing him.

Should have gone wiv me gut reaction I fink ......


----------



## Hanmillmum

8.9 for Millie this morn


----------



## Robster65

Am I the first one up today ? 

6.9 for me this morning. Went to bed on a 3.x so had a JB and couple of crackers, but added another JB after some further thoughts.

Morning all.

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum

4.7, have a lovely weekend


----------



## RHepton

7 for me this morning, happy Saturday all


----------



## FM001

4.7 today which is a little low for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

4.2 today. A little close to the edge, but I'll take it after split-dosing for fish and chips last night (sorry t2s  )


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 for me


----------



## Robster65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 4.2 today. A little close to the edge, but I'll take it after split-dosing for fish and chips last night (sorry t2s  )


 
What split did you use Mike ?

Seems to have worked well. 4.2 is probably close to non-D waking.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

I was 6.4 this morning - still sticking at that 6.3/6.4 waking level that I've been at all week!


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robster65 said:


> What split did you use Mike ?
> 
> Seems to have worked well. 4.2 is probably close to non-D waking.
> 
> Rob



Slightly different to usual as I'm starting back at the gym this week so my basal is a bit high at the mo (though not quite by a whole u yet)

Est carbs 100-110ish

Est whole dose 14-15u (1:10 plus approx one third)

18:28 4.0 bit near the edge, had 2 fruit pastilles, injected 10u (thigh) and ate
19.56 4.7 (1.5 hours after) this is often the time for the second part of the split
20.40 4.6 2 hours in. Still too low to top up
21.22 5.0 +4u thigh (much later than i would normally give 2nd half of split, but initial dose mostly spent, so expecting BG to continue to rise with rest of carb load)
22.57 4.7 +12g cereal bar. Probably could have used 3u for second half of split

Fbg 4.2

So there you go. Chip shop every night from now on!!


----------



## trophywench

I overslept - 6.4 but not a disaster.


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.8 for me today. Kerching!


----------



## Robster65

5.5 Hurrah ! 

See if we can keep the 5.x ball rolling 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

7.5 for me this morning. I was 4.6 before bed so thought I should have some toast - obviously didn't need it!


----------



## teapot8910

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

22.3 for me when I woke up at 5 am


----------



## Robster65

AJLang said:


> 22.3 for me when I woke up at 5 am


 
 Had you forgotten to inject ? 

Rob


----------



## Barb3234

7.5 for me - better than the last few days.


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 for me this morning following my post meal of 10.9 yesterday afternoon.  Amanda


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me

(had a 2.6 at 3 pm this morning, after girly drinks 8 bottles of wine between 4. I stopped after 4 glasses unlike the others  )


----------



## AJLang

Robster65 said:


> Had you forgotten to inject ?
> 
> Rob


Nope I had all of my injections but this high BG is what happens in the early hours of the morning if I don't have humalog around 2 am-5am (there isn't a specific time) and have eaten a full evening meal.  I usually eat at 7pm and It can be 6.0 at midnight and go up to 22 plus by 4am if I don't inject Humalog at the right time during the night.  However if I have a relatively small evening meal or didn't eat I can have two or three hypos during the night.  This is the joy of gastroparesis.  The CGM usually stops me from having the really high BGs by waking me when I my BG goes up to 10 and I then inject thee extra units of humalog......but unfortunately I didn't set the CGM properly last night   If I hadnt woken at 5am it would probably have gone higher than 22


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me .........


----------



## hyper-Suze

5.4 friday morning
6.2 sat morning
8.7 this morning - was so busy and I had forgot to inject novo at tea time so I did a correction at bedtime and worked out a correct to bring it down to 8 so worked out quite well considering my bed reading was 25.6!


----------



## Katieb

haven't posted for a couple of days but Friday 5.8, Sat 6.1 and today 5.9 Blooming 6 crept back in again after lasagne and wine with friends Fri night!x


----------



## Katieb

Newtothis said:


> 5.7 for me this morning following my post meal of 10.9 yesterday afternoon.  Amanda



Good! Hope you feel better now.x


----------



## FM001

5.8 despite lying in till 9


----------



## slipper

A 7.7 which was a bit higher than my one test before of 6.5.

Got my strips now, so more testing.


----------



## squidge63

4.6 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

5.6 for me today - much better than yesterday


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A 7.2 to start the week. Have been having a few low level hypos in recent days so dropping Lantus 1u. FBG may suffer from now on


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me this morning x


----------



## Barb3234

7.9 for me, I'd like to see that going down a bit!


----------



## Northerner

5.9 for me this morning - finally below all those 6.3s, but only just!


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me this morning - lowest yet. Amanda x


----------



## Robster65

An embarassing 9.7 this morning.

No excuses. Must try harder x 100 or it's the headmaster's office. 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM

11.6! My numbers are all over the place now. I've gone from too low to mostly too high.


----------



## FM001

5.9 for me today


----------



## teapot8910

5.6 for me this morning


----------



## hyper-Suze

I just love taking things to the extreme!

16.7 this morning!!!


----------



## Katieb

Damn 6.4 today! Got to get back on the straight and narrow...!!!


----------



## trophywench

3.8 today.

Think I need to check my overnight basals again.


----------



## Steff

morning all 5.6 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.9 today. Reduced Lantus doesn't sem to have quite kicked in yet!


----------



## RHepton

5.7 yesterday and 5.9 today changed my lantus to an hour earlier at night and seems to have made a nice difference


----------



## squidge63

5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

7.4 for me, looks like it might be time to up the lantus again!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> 7.4 for me, looks like it might be time to up the lantus again!



Yours is going up... Mine's going down... I'll meet you in the middle


----------



## Barb3234

7.5 today and feeling better so must have been the cold.


----------



## FM001

Decided to have a early night and slept right through till 6, woke with a bg of 7.8 so unsure if I went slightly low in my sleep and my liver kicked in, usually I'll test in the early hours if I wake.


----------



## Robster65

8.2  Complete rejig of ratios needed. No more hoping things will settle down. 

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robster65 said:


> 8.2  Complete rejig of ratios needed. No more hoping things will settle down.
> 
> Rob



Onset of Autumn? Change of routine?


----------



## AlisonM

Flipping 3.7. Grrr!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 for me


----------



## Mark T

6.4 for me - mmm, I think I have to have a look at seeing if I can get that lower in the mornings.


----------



## RHepton

Morning everyone 4.4 for me


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Barb3234

7.0 exactly for me, that's more like it.


----------



## teapot8910

5.6 for me this morning, despite being poorly!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good result Emma!

7.2 for me. Seems others would be a bit disappointed but I'll take it! Was 4.4 when I got back from the gym after breakfast


----------



## AlisonM

Eleventy one. Boing!!!


----------



## Robster65

4.8 after a 2.4 hypo at 2.30am  (busy day yesterday)

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AlisonM said:


> Eleventy one. Boing!!!




Oh Alison! This must be such a nightmare to live with


----------



## AlisonM

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oh Alison! This must be such a nightmare to live with



It's not what I call fun.


----------



## imtrying

8.0 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.1 today and 5.7 before lunch


----------



## trophywench

3.4

Followed later by the longest but very uneventful hypo I remember, with my DSN plying me with alternate Lucozade and custard creams (my most un-favourites at the best of times!)

She thinks one of me 'lumps' (or possibly one of the dents LOL) my be saying 'Hi, you seem to have forgotten me but I'm still here and so have jumped out to say Helloooo!'

12 years mutter mutter mutter.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me ....... to low


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me this morning. Amanda x


----------



## Steff

6.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

6.8 for me this morning


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Steff said:


> 6.0 for me this morning



Snap Steff! 6.0 for me too


----------



## Barb3234

8.00 for me - could crying all evening and not eating any dinner account for that?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Barb3234 said:


> 8.00 for me - could crying all evening and not eating any dinner account for that?




Oh Barb! Sorry to hear that, and yes... emotional turmoil/stress can have an effect on BG levels, as can not eating (if the liver goes into 'starvation' mode and begins to release more glucose)


----------



## gillianre

I was 7.4 this morning.


----------



## teapot8910

7.1 for me this morning


----------



## RHepton

4.2 for me


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 this morning.


----------



## imtrying

very pleased - I was 6.8 this morning!! think that's the best I've ever been!!


----------



## MikeWeatherley

cazscot said:


> 5.3 from me this morning (despite over indulging in food last night ) but woke to a 4.3 yesterday...



I'm now trying to cut down on food in the evening (which was always
my main meal of the day) and spread it out a bit earlier in the day, so
that my body has a chance to use up any sugar/starch while I'm still
active. Actually, I've found that experimenting with different kinds of
food helps as well, and have concluded that the Atkins diet wasn't so
stupid after all. By sticking to just lean meat/fish/poultry and vegetables,
you can keep your blood sugar lower than anything else. I used to think
I was being healthy by eating lots of wholemeal/brown rice/pasta/bread,
as it's high-fibre, which slows the absorbtion of food, but have found -
through home glucose measurement - that *any* kind of rice/pasta/
bread - although it doesn't contain sugar - does contain starch, which
is simply a polymer of glucose and is fairly quickly digested to glucose
in the stomach. But meat is almost all protein, and salad vegetables
are mainly fibre/vitamins/water. So Atkins wasn't completely loopy.
Although he ate so much fat with his meat that he was about 60-70
pounds overweight, and if he hadn't slipped on ice outside his home
and cracked his head open on the pavement, he would probably have
croaked from a coronary or had a stroke before long anyway! 

Btw, mine's usually 5.5-6.0, but that's only because I take my third
tablet of the day last thing at night, so that it's still working while
I'm asleep, and I don't wake up with it too high.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## MikeWeatherley

Northerner said:


> That's great Barb - Chinese meals are notorious, so a good result!



Yes, I used to love getting a Sweat & Sour takeaway on the way home
from work. But I've since realised that most of the sugar is in the pot of
sauce they give you with it. So if you just eat the pork/chicken balls
and the rice on their own (a bit tasteless, but not too bad) and pour
the pot of sauce down the sink, you're cutting out most of the sugar!

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Northerner

MikeWeatherley said:


> Yes, I used to love getting a *Sweat* & Sour takeaway on the way home
> from work. But I've since realised that most of the sugar is in the pot of
> sauce they give you with it. So if you just eat the pork/chicken balls
> and the rice on their own (a bit tasteless, but not too bad) and pour
> the pot of sauce down the sink, you're cutting out most of the sugar!
> 
> Regards,
> Mike



Hope that's a typo Mike, or is it a specialist caterer you go to?


----------



## Robster65

A silly 9.3 this morning. Was hypo before bed for about an hour so decided to go for it and, after having a JB + 3 crackers (3g each), I'd treat the subsequent 3.8 with another 2 JBs and another cracker. Didn't bother to retest half hour later. Silly.

@Mike - Have you tried combining the quality protein (meat, fish, egg) with some starch to lower the overall GI and provide some fibre to ease the protein through ? Some wholegrain bread or pasta in small quantities may be possible. I don't speak form any experience particularly, just speculation, but I'd be interested to know. 

Rob


----------



## trophywench

Northerner said:


> Hope that's a typo Mike, or is it a specialist caterer you go to?



I thought Mike had got mixed up and was referring to Thai food, eg Hot & Sour soup!  LOL

A 6.9 for me, hardly surprising considering yesterday, thought I got off quite lightly really in all the circs; wonder what surprises today will bring!


----------



## Unicornz

Sadly I woke on an 11.7 this morning  my own fault for having a few cheeky slices of pizza last night. I even put a temporary basal on for 120% for 2.5 hours but it wasn't enough. Devil's food!


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me .............


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bah! 10.5 for me today. Was 9.9 last night - the 1u correction at 10.30 seems to have gone walkabout.


----------



## squidge63

5.2 for me


----------



## FM001

6.2  after going to bed on 6.6


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me


----------



## RHepton

Morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Robster65

9.8 this morning. 

Was 8.8 last night. Self-flagellation mode activated. Big stick in hand for beating over own head. Or I could just accept that my ratios have changed and winter's on its way.

Aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh.

Rob


----------



## trophywench

4.9 here.

Oh this needing 10 characters drives me potty, I even tried putting the 10 smileys in and it won't even let me do THAT so


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> 4.9 here.
> 
> Oh this needing 10 characters drives me potty, I even tried putting the 10 smileys in and it won't even let me do THAT so



Tee hee!

You could always...........................................................use dots


----------



## teapot8910

6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

6.2 for me this morning  Expecting a 14+ later today as the combined influence of lots of diabetics takes over in Brum!


----------



## traceycat

7.6 for me this morning. have a great day in birminham everyone whos going


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## RHepton

Morning all 6.5 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## MikeWeatherley

*Sweat & Sour*



Northerner said:


> Hope that's a typo Mike, or is it a specialist caterer you go to?



Hi Northerner,

Actually, knowing how busy my local Chinese gets on a Friday night,
I wouldn't like to hazard a guess... It certainly gives me a second
reason for pouring that pot of sauce down the sink Not withstanding
that my spelling has always been atro... artoc... bad  Still, 
it's good to have a laugh to take your mind off the diabetes 

Regards,
Mike


----------



## MikeWeatherley

Robster65 said:


> @Mike - Have you tried combining the quality protein (meat, fish, egg) with some starch to lower the overall GI and provide some fibre to ease the protein through ? Some wholegrain bread or pasta in small quantities may be possible. I don't speak form any experience particularly, just speculation, but I'd be interested to know.  Rob



Hi Rob,

Yes, I still eat wholemeal rice/pasta, just in smaller amounts, and try
to supplement it with more salad vegetables, like carrots, beetroots,
leeks, lettuce, tomatoes  etc - which I've also started growing for myself 
in the back garden this year  Another thing which helps with both the
diabetes and blood-pressure is drinking water - which I do a lot more of
these days - as it washes the sugar & salt out of the blood.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## MikeWeatherley

*Sweat & Sour*



trophywench said:


> I thought Mike had got mixed up and was referring to Thai food, eg Hot & Sour soup!  LOL



Hi Trophy,

Well trying to chew those pork-balls without the help of the sauce
is rather hard work. Maybe that's why I worked-up a sweat...

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Robster65

MikeWeatherley said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> it's good to have a laugh to take your mind off the diabetes
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


 
Diabetes ???  Someone's got diabetes ?  Fetch a doctor ! 

Rob


----------



## FM001

8.9 due to overindulgence of food and drink last night


----------



## Robster65

I was 10.4 but had a hypo in the night due to messing with lantus and making a silly decision.

Hopefully back on track this morning.

Rob


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me this morning from a 5.6 before bed last night.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me, of to ladybower reservoir for a good hard cycle


----------



## Robster65

5.2 today. Starting to get things back on track hopefully and into Winter mode.

Rob


----------



## FM001

6.2 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.6 this morning


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.9 for me this morning (then 13.4 after breakfast) *sigh*

Just goes to show I still need to wait before eating in the mornings, however 'near the edge' I am


----------



## Robster65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 3.9 for me this morning (then 13.4 after breakfast) *sigh*
> 
> Just goes to show I still need to wait before eating in the mornings, however 'near the edge' I am


 
 How long between waking and breakfast Mike ?

As soon as you get up, that liver will start squeezing the glucose out.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I do get the FHTF (feet hit the floor) variant of DP, but most of my post-breakfast nuisance is lantus fade-onset. 

Because I take my lantus in one hit at breakfast time (and yes I have tried splitting, and no it didn't work) there's around an hour just after a mealtime where I'm running pretty much basal-free. Allowing 45-60 minutes between breakfast bolus and carbs usually holds things steady with the rapid covering the difference (within a few mmol/L), but I just couldn't be bothered to wait today. And it was croissants which wouldn't have helped


----------



## Robster65

I promise I won't nag about splitting rolleyes 

The only thing I can think of is to inject basal as soon as you wake up and test.

Or the P(ump) word.

Rob


----------



## trophywench

He knows the P word!!!  oddly enough   folk all over the internet have been repeating that little word in his ear for ages!

3.3 for me.  Must test me overnight starting tonight, it's off on one, surprise surprise.  Too many morning hypos .....

Did I post yesterday's? it was 5.7.  Stayed up far too late last night and what with the unaccustomed walking an all - yes I know it ain't really very far but I don't do far and never have - but I was having em last week sans walk so test test test ......


----------



## Robster65

trophywench said:


> He knows the P word!!! oddly enough  folk all over the internet have been repeating that little word in his ear for ages!
> 
> 3.3 for me. Must test me overnight starting tonight, it's off on one, surprise surprise. Too many morning hypos .....
> 
> Did I post yesterday's? it was 5.7. Stayed up far too late last night and what with the unaccustomed walking an all - yes I know it ain't really very far but I don't do far and never have - but I was having em last week sans walk so test test test ......


 
I regularly watch him get pestered on twitter about it (P...) !! 

He will cross over to the dark side one day.

Hope you get your overnight sorted. Mine's all over the place at the mo. Wish we lived nearer the equator to eliminate this seasonal messing.

Rob


----------



## Phil65

Hi all,

Back from a week in Antigua and despite all inclusive drinks and food my readings were pretty good 

9 Sep - 5.4
10 Sep - 6.6
11 Sep - 6.0
12 Sep - 3.2
13 Sep - 7.9
14 Sep - 8.5
15 Sep - 5.4
16 Sep - 7.4
17 Sep - 8.3
18 Sep - 4.8

Pleased with them!! (Rum Punch obviously good for me!)


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.5 for me this morning x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.9 for me. A little high, but only up from 8.0 last night so relatively stable overnight which was an unexpected bonus given the length of time since I last made it to the gym!


----------



## Northerner

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

2.9 this morning  (over corrected a high reading during the night)


----------



## FM001

Had a early night and was in bed by 9 and my bg was 6.5, woke just before 1am and tested again and was 9.1, took a 1 unit correction and woke to 5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 2.9 this morning  (over corrected a high reading during the night)





toby said:


> Had a early night and was in bed by 9 and my bg was 6.5, woke just before 1am and tested again and was 9.1, took a 1 unit correction and woke to 5.2 this morning



A tale of two corrections, it seems! I must admit, I have never done a correction in the night - I would probably have left the 9.1 alone, but clearly you know precisely what was required toby  Phil, waking to 2.9 must be a bit shocking!


----------



## squidge63

5.2 this morning


----------



## MikeWeatherley

Robster65 said:


> Diabetes ??? Someone's got diabetes ?  Fetch a doctor ! Rob



Doctor???  What the heck do they know!!!

If it had been left to my GP, I would never have got the tablets I
need, as he thought a 14 hour fasting blood glucose of 10 was okay... 

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Unicornz

5.8 for me this morning!


----------



## AlisonM

10.1, blah!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> A tale of two corrections, it seems! I must admit, I have never done a correction in the night - I would probably have left the 9.1 alone, but clearly you know precisely what was required toby  Phil, waking to 2.9 must be a bit shocking!



Don't normally do corrections in the night for fear of a hypo, last night I had a quiche with salad for my evening meal and figured a delayed spike would be possible later in the evening, normally I'd split my QA dose anyway for such a meal but as I said I went to bed early I felt reasonably confident injecting just one unit when I woke.

Sleeping like most people represents a third of our lives, I see this time as important in reducing my hba1c and keeping complications at bay, waking to anything over 6.5 draws my immediate attention.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> A tale of two corrections, it seems! I must admit, I have never done a correction in the night - I would probably have left the 9.1 alone, but clearly you know precisely what was required toby  Phil, waking to 2.9 must be a bit shocking!



Had a bad night Northie!...always the way when control is going so well  I was 19.8 at 23.30 (bolused 13 units....my normal ratio) at 01.30 I was still 16.9!  So I did a cannula change and took 12.2 units....maybe a couple of units too many...seeing it was night-time.  Good readings now though 7 at 10am and 7 now


----------



## imtrying

8.6 for me this morning


----------



## Robster65

7.5 this morning. Bit of an overcorrection from last night's pre bedtime lows that wouldn't stay up. 

Still tweaking. 

Rob


----------



## trophywench

So Toby - how would you have regarded my uncharacteristic 17.0 this morning then?

Ah the joys of pumping and omitting to change one's cannula on time ....  LOL


----------



## Steff

Morning all 4.7 for me today x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me


----------



## Phil65

trophywench said:


> So Toby - how would you have regarded my uncharacteristic 17.0 this morning then?
> 
> Ah the joys of pumping and omitting to change one's cannula on time ....  LOL



.....I know how you feel!!


----------



## Phil65

...have to put a stop to all these 4.somethings this morning....7.2 for me


----------



## Tumble

5.4 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

...aaaaand my expected Lantus shortfall has arrived. 11.4 this morning (began to rise last night, and the correction 'disappeared'). Came down to 6.2 before eating breakfast.


----------



## imtrying

6.4 this morning for me! very pleased  now I just need to try and keep it up for the rest of the day!!! (I love this thread...actually makes me test in the morning, and once I've started, I do tend to carry on  )


----------



## FM001

5.9 today which is pleasing, due to have bloods taken in 4 weeks time so I'll be monitoring my fasting readings more than ever.


----------



## Robster65

4 upon waking.

3.1 10 minutes later after fetching breakfast through.

Suspect because of careful adjustments to evening insulin and a beer about 9pm. It's good to introduce variety into the chaotic routine.

Got fasting bloods next Monday in readiness for MOT with DN at GP's in a couple of weeks. It may be interesting.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM

7.8, better.


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 for me this morning prior to my cup of rosie-lee... Amanda x


----------



## MeanMom

K's was 7.3 this morning but I'm quite pleased with that as it was 17.3 last Wednesday morning, 13.2 on Thursday and 16.6 on Friday - still thinking of upping the levemir to 24 units though


----------



## Northerner

MeanMom said:


> K's was 7.3 this morning but I'm quite pleased with that as it was 17.3 last Wednesday morning, 13.2 on Thursday and 16.6 on Friday - still thinking of upping the levemir to 24 units though



Is there a possibility that those higher levels could be due to a hypo-bounce i.e. a hypo in the night that results in a high waking level due to the liver 'dumping' glucose to raise levels? If that is the case then raising levemir dose might not be the best thing to do. Any chance of a CGMS (Continuous Glucose Monitoring System) for a few days to find out what happens overnight?


----------



## trophywench

Have you tested K's basal overnight, MM?   And I know nowt about children with D and their different needs, but 24u sounds a lot to me.  Or is that the effect of the thyroid prob ...?

3.3 again yesterday morning (Tuesday)  ......


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me ..... bit low again


----------



## teapot8910

6.1 for yesterday and a 7.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## FM001

4.3 not happy at all


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.2 for me today.


----------



## imtrying

going to be a bad day today....

13.6 when I woke (6.30am), injected, and now 9.0....should have taken me down to around 6!!


----------



## AlisonM

10.3. B*****! I seem, for the moment, to be going high at night and then falling throughout the day. Any ideas what I can do to even things out? I had a low of 4.1 yesterday and was in the zone most of the day, it's just the early part of the day.

I've been testing every two hours for the last month as instructed by the clinic and have done two overnighters when I had minor hypos and then soared into the teens with a high of 15.4 and a low of 3.5 on the first one, high of 14.7 and low of 3.8 on the second. I've stopped having a snack at night, should I put that back and have something low GI before bed maybe?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AlisonM said:


> I've stopped having a snack at night, should I put that back and have something low GI before bed maybe?



I've read people saying that it helped with overnight/early hours levels. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Phil65

toby said:


> 4.3 not happy at all



Why?........I'd love to wake to 4.3!


----------



## Tumble

5.1 this morning.  Happy start to the day


----------



## Phil65

12.4 for me this morning at 06.45!  7.4 before bed with active insulin on board....must have been my high fat but low carb Toad in the hole! 

now 4.4 though


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Phil65 said:


> 12.4 for me this morning at 06.45!  7.4 before bed with active insulin on board....must have been my high fat but low carb Toad in the hole!
> 
> now 4.4 though



...Unless you went down too far and liverdumped back up again 

Glad you've reined it back in already!


----------



## MeanMom

K was 6.1 this morning - will settle for that



Northerner said:


> Is there a possibility that those higher levels could be due to a hypo-bounce i.e. a hypo in the night that results in a high waking level due to the liver 'dumping' glucose to raise levels? If that is the case then raising levemir dose might not be the best thing to do. Any chance of a CGMS (Continuous Glucose Monitoring System) for a few days to find out what happens overnight?



Thanks Northerner but believe the extra high levels last week were because of stress as K has been having very bad emotional problems - she is feeling a bit better this week as we are starting to get her some help and her school is supporting us. Also may have been due to 'womens things'  (But would still love to get my hands on CGMS)



trophywench said:


> Have you tested K's basal overnight, MM?   And I know nowt about children with D and their different needs, but 24u sounds a lot to me.  Or is that the effect of the thyroid prob ...?



Thanks - yes we have done overnight basals a while ago but 24u isnt actually that high for during puberty according to K's team And although she is only 12 she is over 5ft tall so is bigger than some adults (not overweight tho')

(Sorry if I have hijacked thread)


----------



## Phil65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> ...Unless you went down too far and liverdumped back up again
> 
> Glad you've reined it back in already!



Might have had a liver dump Mike....just didn't 'feel' like that though...under a bit of personal stress as well....who knows??? Unusual to have a high reading like that for me, not had many since being on the pump unless I've had a cannula problem and this morning wasn't....weird!


----------



## FM001

Phil65 said:


> Why?........I'd love to wake to 4.3!





Hope you get what you wish for, personally its to low and prefer to be 5 and above for safety reasons.


----------



## Robster65

8.1 for me. Boooo to BG. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi

Tumble said:


> 5.1 this morning.  Happy start to the day



omg god just seen you live at Hemel - I normally stay there when I visit my sis who lives in harrow wealdstone !!

Sorry of the subject guys


----------



## trophywench

2.8 ..................thpit ..................


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> 2.8 ..................thpit ..................



Ouch! Any theories why so low?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Heya, I participated in this group results thing...

It was going well but then started getting waking lows daily, after reducing lantus, I then get waking highs so can't find a blasted medium. 

Spoke to DSN and she suggested taking lantus at 9pm rather than 11pm but I really can't get into that routine. 11pm is a good and stable anchor for me to remember. 9pm, is too eratic and busy. ARGH!!! Plus surely if I bring it earlier, it'll only mean that the expiring lantus will then be out my system earlier around 7/8pm...doesnt seem a solution for me.

...anyway, point of all that was, I'm not posting my results as they are too high in the morn and until I sort this blip I'm not a happy bunny!!!!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Meant to also say I am still working with Rob's suggestion of adding a few more units of novo with dinner to compensate for expired lantus...and taking the lesser of the lantus which doesn't cause waking hypos!!!!


----------



## Robster65

hyper-Suze said:


> Meant to also say I am still working with Rob's suggestion of adding a few more units of novo with dinner to compensate for expired lantus...and taking the lesser of the lantus which doesn't cause waking hypos!!!!


 
Can't remember if we've covered this or not but do you split your lantus ?

We're playign a similar game here at the mo, since I started getting higher BGs pretty much all the time. So I'm upping lantus in the morning and dropping it through the night, while upping evening humalog and watching the other doses closely. I often feel like the more I know, the more I don't understand. I'm still trying to fathom what insulin really does and doesn't do so I can try to tie it in with the other 10,000 variables and actually make sense of everything. By the time I do, they'll probably find a cure and it won't matter any more 

Rob


----------



## trophywench

Oh I packed that in some years back Robster, it's akin to banging your head on a brick wall.  But they are right - it is nice when you stop.

I stopped by changing to twice-daily Levemir.


----------



## Robster65

I'm happy to exlore all possibilities 

But the bruise on the forehead looks nice in subdued lighting.

I'm thinking about a few options at the moment. But being where we are, the level of support (and expertise) is limited. I've got my review with nursey coming up so I may discuss a few things and see what's said.

But I'd still like to know some of the secrets of the inner stuff. I'm not one to just let my organs get on with it without letting me in on the game. I've nurtured them for 46 years, so we've grown quite close.

Rob


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me this morning x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning  4.2 for me


----------



## teapot8910

Morning everyone, a 4.4 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

5.8 for me this morning; quite high for me. Amanda x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.8 today. Was a little cautious with a correction last night and could have hit nearer 5.x if I'd added the extra unit.


----------



## Phil65

7.3 this morning


----------



## AJLang

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## imtrying

14.5 on waking  8.1 now though. I give up!!!


----------



## AlisonM

9.1 first thing this am. Better than the 18.3 I had before bed. Had exactly the same thing for tea I'd had the night before and no snack, that night I was 7.3 before bed. Scratches head.


----------



## Robster65

7.0 - Back up to 7u lantus in evening.

One thing this thread illustrates (sadly, only us who already know) is how dificult it is for any diabetic to acheive the magic 'normal range' with or without meds, despite making informed adjustments.

It would do a few professionals good to read it and see if they can come up with a magic formula to get us all on track. Somehow, I suspect they won't though. 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM

Actually Rob, that's not a bad idea. Perhaps we could collate the data and send it to DUK. Though what they could do with it I'm not sure. 

From this it seems to me that whatever type we are, and no matter how well we try to control things, the Big D has it's own ideas. It would be fascinating to know what's going on internally that influences the odd changes so many of us seem to see day by day.


----------



## FM001

Robster65 said:


> 7.0 - Back up to 7u lantus in evening.
> 
> One thing this thread illustrates (sadly, only us who already know) is how dificult it is for any diabetic to acheive the magic 'normal range' with or without meds, despite making informed adjustments.
> 
> It would do a few professionals good to read it and see if they can come up with a magic formula to get us all on track. Somehow, I suspect they won't though.
> 
> Rob




That day will come only when they find a cure, like it or not there are to many variables that influence a fasting reading in the morning.

A quick scan back through this thread looks pretty good overall, up until a week or two ago Northerner was working out the weekly averages and coming up with a final figure for both types of diabetes which averaged in the low 6's if I'm not mistaken, certainly room for some improvement but not drastic by any means.

6.3 today for me


----------



## Phil65

toby said:


> That day will come only when they find a cure, like it or not there are to many variables that influence a fasting reading in the morning.
> 
> A quick scan back through this thread looks pretty good overall, up until a week or two ago Northerner was working out the weekly averages and coming up with a final figure for both types of diabetes which averaged in the low 6's if I'm not mistaken, certainly room for some improvement but not drastic by any means.
> 
> 6.3 today for me



.....the averages reflect what people are prepared to list on this site....very likely that people only list their better readings...personal pride or embarrassment (even though ..shouldn't be) hinders the data.  If everone honestly listed their every day readings I'm sure the results would be higher (ever synical!)


----------



## AlisonM

Phil65 said:


> .....the averages reflect what people are prepared to list on this site....very likely that people only list their better readings...personal pride or embarrassment (even though ..shouldn't be) hinders the data.  If everone honestly listed their every day readings I'm sure the results would be higher (ever synical!)



I don't think that's true. I certainly don't hide anything and I'm sure the others don't either. What would be the point?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I've been venting my annoyance at dodgy ones by posting them!


----------



## Phil65

AlisonM said:


> I don't think that's true. I certainly don't hide anything and I'm sure the others don't either. What would be the point?



I didn't suggest anyone in particular did hide anything, I certainly don't (I've had some terribly high readings) however, people can be very protective....I have seen on this thread that somebody has already (very honestly) said that they haven't posted due to higher than normal readings! ....absolutely certain that others would have done the same....I don't enjoy putting high readings down but do...would much prefer to put 5.0 down than 18.2! I cannot believe that the waking average for type 1's is in the low 6s


----------



## Steff

I personally have no reason to put dishonest readings on here since changes in my meds my readings have been just great, it just so happened that through coinscidence it was at the time Alan started this thread


----------



## Dizzydi

I've recorded my actual readings everyday, this exercise has made me more conscious of keeping the tightest of control, I also think it has made others more conscious


----------



## Northerner

I'm still catching up with the numbers so I can post some more averages - I was away from home for a week so didn't get much chance to collate the numbers - I'm only about 150 behind now, so watch this space! 

Actually, although the averages so far have come out in the low-mid 6s there are some big fluctuations as the minimum and maximums show, so I don't think that people are reluctant to post high or low readings - there are lots in the upper teens and quite a few 2.Xs. As has been said, I think that reading through the thread does show how darned difficult it can be away from the textbooks and maybe all the 'GPs with Special Interest' in Diabetes would benefit from this real life illustration


----------



## hyper-Suze

Oh dear, opened up a can of worms there haven't I!!!!!

I didn't mean that I was embarrassed at the results, I merely meant that as I am having issues with my current meds, I was waiting till I had a solution! 

But for the sake of not wanting to appear dishonest here are my results from the past few weeks(although I can't remember reasons behind the levels as some are from many nights ago!)

13/9 - 7.3
14/9 - 2.9
15/9 - 7.8
16/9 - 14.7
17/9 - 6.0
18/9 - 15.3
19/9 - 15.0
20/9 - 8.9@7.30 but hypo of 1.9 @5.15
21/9 - 9.6
22/9 - 3.4

Rob - no I haven't split the lantus, I have seen my DSN this week but that was to give a patient view of diabetes for some nurses rather than a meeting with her but she did email me about my waking levels later that day so we are meeting up soon. will ask her advice on how to try and split doses. Thing for me is remembering(!) My 11pm night lantus is a steady anchor and built into my routine for bed. I've tried a morning jab but I tend to forget, like my lie-ins and usually, wake, shower and head off for the day!! My day is too frantic to remember a shot! What times do you do yours?


----------



## Phil65

hyper-Suze said:


> Oh dear, opened up a can of worms there haven't I!!!!!
> 
> I didn't mean that I was embarrassed at the results, I merely meant that as I am having issues with my current meds, I was waiting till I had a solution!
> 
> But for the sake of not wanting to appear dishonest here are my results from the past few weeks(although I can't remember reasons behind the levels as some are from many nights ago!)
> 
> 13/9 - 7.3
> 14/9 - 2.9
> 15/9 - 7.8
> 16/9 - 14.7
> 17/9 - 6.0
> 
> 18/9 - 15.3
> 19/9 - 15.0
> 20/9 - 8.9@7.30 but hypo of 1.9 @5.15
> 21/9 - 9.6
> 22/9 - 3.4
> 
> Rob - no I haven't split the lantus, I have seen my DSN this week but that was to give a patient view of diabetes for some nurses rather than a meeting with her but she did email me about my waking levels later that day so we are meeting up soon. will ask her advice on how to try and split doses. Thing for me is remembering(!) My 11pm night lantus is a steady anchor and built into my routine for bed. I've tried a morning jab but I tend to forget, like my lie-ins and usually, wake, shower and head off for the day!! My day is too frantic to remember a shot! What times do you do yours?



Sorry Suze (and anybody that I may have offended),

I didn't mean to highlight you in my previous post, I do think you are honest with the readings you post and I don't mean to embarrass anybody with my post. I just wish more Type 1s would post their morning readings it would be interesting to see a broader response and I suspect give a more realistic expectation.


----------



## teapot8910

Morning all, a 4.3 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me this morning(honest Phil)


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 for me..... think it is time to reduce the levemir


----------



## FM001

6.6 after going to bed on 4.9 and swallowing two JB's


----------



## AJLang

4.2 for me


----------



## Tumble

Morning everyone, 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Humph! 10.2 (from 5.8 last night). Lack of gym visits due to bad back seem to have built up over the week. +1u Lantus this morning.


----------



## Phil65

Steff said:


> 7.4 for me this morning(honest Phil)



lol......Steff


----------



## Phil65

3.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 3.0 for me this morning



Eek! I'm heading the other way, 6.9 for me despite raising my lantus a few days ago. Think I have a bit of a chest infection, have got a chesty cough for the first time since I stopped smoking 15 years ago!


----------



## trophywench

11.7 yesterday (reactive hyper) 4.7 today.  


Cos I did an 80% TBR for 4 hours when I went to bed.  I hate and loathe having to wake up in the middle of the night because I have such trouble sleeping in the first place then getting back to sleep again after, I can't see how it would give me a true picture.  

Whilst I can 'ignore'* my diabetes 99% of the time, right now I hate it cos it's impinging itself on me and I still resent that, after all these years!

* you - I hope will realise - I never ignore it at all, just that normally we  co-exist quite comfortably together, like wearing a pair of comfy old jogging bottoms.  But when the label starts digging in me AGAIN - I hate the ruddy things and want to bin 'em ........ LOL


----------



## Phil65

trophywench said:


> 11.7 yesterday (reactive hyper) 4.7 today.
> 
> 
> Cos I did an 80% TBR for 4 hours when I went to bed.  I hate and loathe having to wake up in the middle of the night because I have such trouble sleeping in the first place then getting back to sleep again after, I can't see how it would give me a true picture.
> 
> Whilst I can 'ignore'* my diabetes 99% of the time, right now I hate it cos it's impinging itself on me and I still resent that, after all these years!
> 
> * you - I hope will realise - I never ignore it at all, just that normally we  co-exist quite comfortably together, like wearing a pair of comfy old jogging bottoms.  But when the label starts digging in me AGAIN - I hate the ruddy things and want to bin 'em ........ LOL



I don't understand your reason for a TBR of 80% during the night, why not just reduce your hourly basal?  Seemed to work well for you though!


----------



## Robster65

6.8 this morning after a 6.2 pre bedtime.

I'll take that. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

6.2 for me this morning. I've definitely got a chest infection as I have developed a bad chesty cough - very unusual for me as I haven't had this for 15 years as I said yesterday  Doesn't appear to be affecting my levels too much though, thankfully


----------



## FM001

Not a great start to the day getting a 8.7 after going to bed on 5.8, I blame that late night sandwich


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.7 this morning (despite last nights snack). Bah! I'm in between Lantus doses again (either too much or too little). Lantus back down 1u and more activity today.


----------



## FM001

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 3.7 this morning (despite last nights snack). Bah! I'm in between Lantus doses again (either too much or too little). Lantus back down 1u and more activity today.





Get that lantus dose right and you'll see more consistent waking levels, just 1 unit can make the difference between waking high or to low.  Just a few months back my waking levels were erratic and seriously thought of asking for a half unit pen to get the balance right, in the end it came together and now I usually wake to levels around 6 which I am happy about.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Get that lantus dose right and you'll see more consistent waking levels, just 1 unit can make the difference between waking high or to low.  Just a few months back my waking levels were erratic and seriously thought of asking for a half unit pen to get the balance right, in the end it came together and now I usually wake to levels around 6 which I am happy about.



No such beast as a half-unit lantus pen, unfortunately - could do with one myself!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> No such beast as a half-unit lantus pen, unfortunately - could do with one myself!





Really, I would have thought there would be one available for use in children using lantus   Just as well I didn't ask then


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Really, I would have thought there would be one available for use in children using lantus   Just as well I didn't ask then



No, unfortunately not. I was on 3 units of lantus a while back and a one unit change would have been a 33% change in dose! When I inquired the only solutions were injecting via a syringe (not sure how accurate you could be to half a unit as never used syringes) or changing to levemir which can use the novopen demi.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> No, unfortunately not. I was on 3 units of lantus a while back and a one unit change would have been a 33% change in dose! When I inquired the only solutions were injecting via a syringe (not sure how accurate you could be to half a unit as never used syringes) or changing to levemir which can use the novopen demi.





Thanks, I'm still surprised that there isn't a junior pen that administers lantus in half doses.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Thanks, I'm still surprised that there isn't a junior pen that administers lantus in half doses.



You and me both toby, you'd think that there was sufficient demand, and also that the engineering wouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

toby said:


> Get that lantus dose right and you'll see more consistent waking levels, just 1 unit can make the difference between waking high or to low.  Just a few months back my waking levels were erratic and seriously thought of asking for a half unit pen to get the balance right, in the end it came together and now I usually wake to levels around 6 which I am happy about.



I know exactly what you mean Toby. But once again I'm in a Hobson's Choice situation with Lantus. +1u is too much, -1u is too little. Compounded by the fact that the general 'lag' in adjustment means I end up using the same dose for gym and non-gym days. I am exploring the possibility of pumping with DSN partly for this reason. 

Louise sent me this link on diabetes.co.uk the other day which suggests there IS a pen you can squeeze Lantus carts into which does .5u increments, but I've not followed it up: http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=20050


----------



## Robster65

4.9 this morning. But it's raining, so not all good.

Rob


----------



## AJLang

9.5 for this morning I didn't have any humalog for dinner because I'm trying to work out my basal after bad low BGs.  So far this week have cut pm levemir from 28 to 18 units, am  levemir from 10 to 8 units and still not having any humalog for evening meal it was 10 before bed last night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 9.5 for this morning I didn't have any humalog for dinner because I'm trying to work out my basal after bad low BGs.  So far this week have cut pm levemir from 28 to 18 units, am  levemir from 10 to 8 units and still not having any humalog for evening meal



Goodness, that's quite a change to your basal requirements (and bolus!), reminds me of the time I had to cut my lantus from 20 to 10 units over a very short period. Might be worth speaking to your DSN or consultant to see if they have any explanation. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that your control is so much better since you got the CGM? Hope things settle for you soon.


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## Phil65

3.0 this morning......need to look at my basal


----------



## trophywench

5.0 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> 5.0 this morning.



Sweet! So to speak!


----------



## teapot8910

4.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

5.8 for me this morning - surprisingly good given that my cough has got much worse!


----------



## Katieb

6.3 for me today. Not sure why it's back in the 6s again grrrr Glad yours down a bit Alan but sorry you're not feeling so great. Katie


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> 6.3 for me today. Not sure why it's back in the 6s again grrrr Glad yours down a bit Alan but sorry you're not feeling so great. Katie



Thanks Katie  6.3 isn't bad - that's what I've been for the past couple of weeks!


----------



## FM001

A slightly disappointing 6.9, blame the extra couple of hours in bed.


----------



## Robster65

7.1 after a challenging day of food yesterday (kids' party food including white bread sarnies for tea ).

Rob


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me this morning; lowest yet. Amanda x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.8 for me this morning; lowest yet. Amanda x



Excellent, and very stable overnight, given your 5.1 last night!


----------



## FM001

Robster65 said:


> 7.1 after a challenging day of food yesterday (kids' party food including white bread sarnies for tea ).
> 
> Rob




Do you not find that white bread is very bland now?  I was in much the same position, went to my brothers 25th wedding anniversary and was chewing on white bread sarnies and didn't enjoy them one little bit.


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Excellent, and very stable overnight, given your 5.1 last night!



I did have a couple of small strawberries before I went to bed as my stomach was rumbling...really pleased with numbers though. A step in the right direction..... Amanda x


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me this morning,had one of the weirdiest night diabetes wise since dx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.4 for me this morning,had one of the weirdiest night diabetes wise since dx



What happened Steff?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What happened Steff?



Went to bed at midnight after feeling abit weird,thought nothing of it until i woke up at 1.30 legs were weird eyesight was the same and head was pounding so I called other half to bring my testing kit up to test,went to get strips out could not co-ordinate so strips ended up all over the floor,got him to test me and i was 5.4 so no idea what happened Alan I felt drunk.Certainly got me head scratching .


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff hope you're feeling better.  I'm wondering if there is some strange virus doing the rounds because I felt really weird all of yesterday


----------



## AJLang

Hooray I think the BGs are now settling down.  6.5 for me at 7.30am and it has stayed at 6.5 all morning even with a Susie walk so I'm hoping that I've now got my basal right after all of the changes this week


----------



## Robster65

toby said:


> Do you not find that white bread is very bland now? I was in much the same position, went to my brothers 25th wedding anniversary and was chewing on white bread sarnies and didn't enjoy them one little bit.


 
Biggest issue was, it was accompanied by 2 cocktail sausages and sausage rolls. It was a 3 y.o. party so sophisticated food was out and it was leftovers eaten on the journey home (2.5 hours). Today will be a lot healthier.

Rob


----------



## Robster65

AJLang said:


> Hooray I think the BGs are now settling down. 6.5 for me at 7.30am and it has stayed at 6.5 all morning even with a Susie walk so I'm hoping that I've now got my basal right after all of the changes this week


 
That's good news Amanda. If you could reduce the gastroparesis problems, there'll be no stopping you !!

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Went to bed at midnight after feeling abit weird,thought nothing of it until i woke up at 1.30 legs were weird eyesight was the same and head was pounding so I called other half to bring my testing kit up to test,went to get strips out could not co-ordinate so strips ended up all over the floor,got him to test me and i was 5.4 so no idea what happened Alan I felt drunk.Certainly got me head scratching .



How very strange! I've had experiences like that in the night, but have been hypo when I finally managed to check. Hope it's a one-off


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> How very strange! I've had experiences like that in the night, but have been hypo when I finally managed to check. Hope it's a one-off



Thanks Amanda x

Yeah I know Alan i wonder if its to do with my new needles but very much doubt it as it took 6 hours to take effect if it was those


----------



## Newtothis

Steff said:


> Thanks Amanda x
> 
> Yeah I know Alan i wonder if its to do with my new needles but very much doubt it as it took 6 hours to take effect if it was those



There are a lot of flu-type viruses going around at the moment; mind you I'm sharing a bed with a man with "man-flu"...grrrr. I have never known a man like my husband when he has "man-flu" its like living with a baby....
P.S Teenage son now complaing of "Teenager Flu" Amanda x


----------



## Phil65

11.4 this morning  combination of 'pesky' chinese last night and cannula needing a change


----------



## Dizzydi

Quick sneaky posts

sat 3.4
Sun 6.2 defo down to bottle of rose I consumed last night x


----------



## teapot8910

Morning all a 7.4 for me yesterday and a 5.3 today


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today x


----------



## FM001

5.9 today for me.


----------



## Newtothis

4.4 for me today; lowest yet. 

Went to bed on a 5.2 (nibbled on a handful of strawberries to keep stomach rumbling at bay). Amanda x


----------



## Phil65

3.6 this morning


----------



## imtrying

6.4 for me 

made a nice change from the 3.2 Sunday morning and 3.6 on Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Robster65

Woke at 4.8. Perfect. Fasting blood test so got ready and tested just before going into surgery. 6.5

By the time we got home I was 7.4

So it started off nicely but deteriorated slowly.

Breakfast and coffee now consumed. Feeling human again 

Rob


----------



## Natalie123

After weeks, or maybe months of high readings, the last two mornings have been 4.6 and 6.0  Yipeee! I have absolutely no idea why they have been good though, I haven't changed anything


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> After weeks, or maybe months of high readings, the last two mornings have been 4.6 and 6.0  Yipeee! I have absolutely no idea why they have been good though, I haven't changed anything



Great news Natalie! If only you knew why! Well, it looks like this cold is having an effect on my levels now - I was 10.6 before bed and 6.9 this morning (both on the high side for me).


----------



## Phil65

Natalie123 said:


> After weeks, or maybe months of high readings, the last two mornings have been 4.6 and 6.0  Yipeee! I have absolutely no idea why they have been good though, I haven't changed anything



....Nice! Hope those numbers stay like that for you!


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

5 for me this morning. Amanda x


----------



## FM001

6 on the nail this morning


----------



## AJLang

3.7 for me


----------



## imtrying

4.2 this morning for me...but was about to drive so had a little bit of orange juice for my hour long drive


----------



## Phil65

13.8 ack! for me this morning, multi-waved last night for Delia's meat balls and tagliatelle (very nice) must have bolused too much, struggled to get out of the 3s before bed and obviously ended up over correcting!


----------



## Northerner

5.7 for me, still got this rotten cold but not affecting levels.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.7 today

Monday 5.1


----------



## Robster65

4 this morning after some humungous walking yesterday (including a midnight stroll up the lane looking for an Aurora that stood us up ) and I'm coming down with the same cold Alan's got. 

Rob


----------



## Phil65

Phil65 said:


> 13.8 ack! for me this morning, multi-waved last night for Delia's meat balls and tagliatelle (very nice) must have bolused too much, struggled to get out of the 3s before bed and obviously ended up over correcting!



Back to 4.4 now, phew...result!


----------



## heasandford

Finally got round to it - 

29-Aug	6.4				
30-Aug	9.3				
31-Aug	4.7				
01-Sep	3.8	6.3			
02-Sep	6.6				
03-Sep	6.2	7.5			
04-Sep	8.1				
05-Sep	9				
06-Sep					
07-Sep	7				
08-Sep	4.6				
09-Sep	5.8				
10-Sep	3.6				
11-Sep	14				
12-Sep	14.2	HIGHEST			
13-Sep	5.7				
14-Sep	5				
15-Sep	11.3				
16-Sep	6.8				
17-Sep	6.9				
18-Sep	3.6	LOWEST			
19-Sep	6.4				
20-Sep	6				
21-Sep	3.8				
22-Sep	7.1				
23-Sep	4.1				
24-Sep	11.2				
25-Sep	9				
26-Sep	6.3				
27-Sep	5				

MORNING RESULTS					
average	6.95			
SD	        2.86		
ALL RESULTS
average      7.18          19.4	HIGHEST
SD             4.09          1.7	LOWEST

So, my morning results are better than my overall average, even though the range is still huge. Still working on it......!


----------



## Steff

5,4 for me today x


----------



## teapot8910

9.7 for me after a 2.8 at 4am


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 7.8


----------



## Northerner

Morning everyone, 6.0 for me this morning, still got the wretched cold! I've decided illness makes me go low rather than high as I have had loads of hypos this past week.


----------



## imtrying

rubbish morning - woke up 13.3, did 4 units of novorapid which should have taken me down to about 5.....but nope, just took me to 10.2 after an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have injected another 3 units. _should _take me down to 4

It's going to be one of those days


----------



## Robster65

5.4 this morning. I think we may be getting the hang of it.

Rob

ps. Alan. It's the increased effort of trying to force breath in and out !


----------



## FM001

A respectable 5.8


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.8 for me.

I forgot to take my metformin last night, it was sat in my tablet box still this morn


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me; pleased as my waking numbers are falling into the 4's or low 5's. Amanda x


----------



## FM001

6.2 for me today


----------



## Phil65

6.4 yday after a nightime 2.4, 13.2 this morning, cannula problem and a big air bubble in my cartridge I think the cause


----------



## FM001

Strange night, had evening meal around 8 and in bed at 10.30, tested and was 4.5 so had two jb's, woke at 3 and tested and was 5.2 and later upon waking at 6 was 4.9, not bad considering.


----------



## Phil65

9.3.....damn it


----------



## Steff

3.4 for me ...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good day 5.8 for me this morn


----------



## lizabetic

6.7 for me this morning! Happy with that


----------



## Northerner

5.6 this morning


----------



## FM001

Typical weekend, a 7.1 for me


----------



## Steff

6.7 for  me


----------



## Robster65

8 this morning. Adjusting from strange routines and meals for 3 days 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

I have woken to a nice 5.8 this morning, after going to bed on 5.9  Looks like I had a lucky escape recently. Although I have had a cold after visiting my dad and stepmum recently, after I left my stepmum got full-blown flu and my dad shortly after, so how I escaped I've no idea. I left on the Thursday and my stepmum came down with it on Sunday


----------



## Newtothis

6.1 for me this morning which is my highest; went to bed on 7.4. Although when I did wake up this morning I was very hot..... temperature wise 

Plus I've lost another 2lb. Total weight loss 27.1/4 pounds - which is brilliant as I now have under 1 stone to lose.........

Amanda x


----------



## FM001

6.8 today for me.


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today x


----------



## Robster65

All the sixes, 6.6. 

Got runny/stuffy nose but doesn't seem to be affecting my BGs. Any highs will be due to pilot error.

Rob


----------



## Phil65

went to bed on 5.3 was 6.1 at 3am and 6.6 this morning  I have increased my basal from 6 am to 10 am and reduced my afternoon hourly basals....seems to have worked


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> went to bed on 5.3 was 6.1 at 3am and 6.6 this morning  I have increased my basal from 6 am to 10 am and reduced my afternoon hourly basals....seems to have worked



Great numbers Phil


----------



## Mark T

I was 6.3 this morning from 5.7 last night

That seems to be where I normally find myself.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> I was 6.3 this morning from 5.7 last night
> 
> That seems to be where I normally find myself.



It's a good place to be Mark. Those overnight hours are where many people have real problems and what elevates the HbA1c, after all we spend around a third of our life in bed. I know I am very lucky indeed to have such stable overnight levels and would wish for the same for everybody


----------



## Dizzydi

Quick catch up for me

5.9 saturday morn

7.5 this morn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.4 for me this morning, after a bedtime reading of 6.0


----------



## Steff

6,8 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.6 for me


----------



## FM001

5.8 for me today


----------



## Phil65

6.2 for me


----------



## imtrying

7.1 for me  
(disappeared off this last week as couldn't get my sugars under control!!) fingers crrosed I've sorted it out for this week!)


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## imtrying

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

a rubbish 15.0 for me  cannula/absorbtion problem....knackered!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> a rubbish 15.0 for me  cannula/absorbtion problem....knackered!



Grr! Just when you thought you'd cracked it, the pesky mechanics start misbehaving!


----------



## AlisonM

12.1 this morning. 7.2 yesterday.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Grr! Just when you thought you'd cracked it, the pesky mechanics start misbehaving!



Back to 4.2 now though , cannula/absorbtion never as good on the 2nd day


----------



## FM001

6.1 which hardly moved from my pre-bed reading of 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

7.2 for me on this miserable wet Autumn morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.9 for me


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - I registered 4.4 on waking


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning - I registered 4.4 on waking



Wow! That's brilliant Hazel!  Time to reduce your basal a notch? I usually do when I start waking in the 4s


----------



## AlisonM

11.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 11.8 today.



Ack! More rollercoastering?


----------



## Robster65

4.3 this morning.

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## imtrying

4.4 for me this morning - best result yet  (except that I drive to work, so a little on the low side really)


----------



## Natalie123

14.7 this morning after going hypo last night. Only had glucose tablets and one bite of a cereal bar  Going to see the nurse today so I can ask then


----------



## Northerner

6.1 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

12.1 again today. It's starting high and getting lower through the day now.


----------



## Steff

4.2 for me


----------



## Robster65

6.7 today.

Rob


----------



## FM001

9.9 which I'll explain later


----------



## Hazel

Late in reporting - 6.1


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.5 for me


----------



## FM001

5.6 today for me


----------



## donnarob

7.9 but ate a burger last night!!


----------



## Northerner

6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, this morning was 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning, this morning was 4.7



Wow Hazel, that's excellent


----------



## imtrying

4.5 for me today


----------



## Robster65

4.9 today 

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26

8.7......

For me this OK

Anything less than 9 and I am happy..........


----------



## Katieb

5.3 this morning! Best yet! Katiex


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me this morning from 5.8 last night


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## Steff

4.2 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.3 which isn't bad for a Saturday morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Robster65

All the sevens, 7.7. Two fat sausages. Yum.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

I was 5.4 this morning. Went to bed on 4.6, but with a slice of cheese on toast inside me


----------



## FM001

7.4 for me


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 for me and a weight loss of 3lb. Yippeee...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me


----------



## Robster65

5.7

went to bed on a 5.7.

Lantus must have been just right.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> 5.7
> 
> went to bed on a 5.7.
> 
> Lantus must have been just right.
> 
> Rob



I like it when a plan comes together  As I said, I was 4.6 before bed but woke in the night and tested at 5.2, then was 5.4 this morning


----------



## Robster65

If I'd had cheese on toast, I would have woken in double figures. It's one of the biggest gambles we take. To eator not to eat. That is the question.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> If I'd had cheese on toast, I would have woken in double figures. It's one of the biggest gambles we take. To eator not to eat. That is the question.
> 
> Rob



Yes, I was in two minds whether to just have a jelly baby to push my levels above 5, but decided that as I'm on a relatively high dose of lantus which may need reducing soon due to extra running, it would be better to have something slow release to help me through the night. /looks like I got it just right, and I REALLY enjoyed the COT


----------



## Northerner

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

4.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> 5.8 for me this morning



Cor blimy northy you was up early !

4.3 for me - have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Cor blimy northy you was up early !
> 
> 4.3 for me - have a good day all



Up before the blackbirds!  Nice number Di


----------



## Hazel

'Morning - 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 'Morning - 5.3



Good morning Hazel, that's an excellent number to start the day on!


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 !!!! Yay!


----------



## novorapidboi26

11.3...................tired...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## imtrying

7.5 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

Waking 5.9 and two hours later 11.2   usually by this time I'm back to where I started from or at least below 7, this morning I spent over an hour on the phone to two companies that are peeing me off so suspect the increase is stress related


----------



## Robster65

Almost forgot. I was 7.5 this morning. 

Rob


----------



## Newtothis

Another 5.7 for me - same as yesterday  Amanda x


----------



## Phil65

Back from a short trip in France,

5 Oct - 6.2
6 Oct - 9.2
7 Oct - 9.9
8 Oct - 4.3
9 Oct - 2.7 (party night before!)
10 Oct - 7.4

Woke up with man flu today.....levels seem pretty good though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

5.7 for me.  Prior to bed was 5.5 so had half a slice of burgen toast as it was only 2 hours since I had some novo.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.5 for me oops bit low


----------



## banditbilly

*Morning*

Hi 
Mine was 12.8 - still learning this stuff!  Looking at the other posts i guess it should be about half of this, so I've still got some way to go.


----------



## Steff

9.6 today .............


----------



## novorapidboi26

banditbilly said:


> Hi
> Mine was 12.8 - still learning this stuff!  Looking at the other posts i guess it should be about half of this, so I've still got some way to go.




The morning is always a pain for everyone, even the more experienced folk, so dont beat your self up.........


7.2 for me this morning..., which is unheard of, but was exercising last night....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 9.6 today .............



Quite high for you Steff - presumably because you've stopped the meds?


----------



## AlisonM

13 point flaming 6!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 13 point flaming 6!



Oh no  Stupid pancreas!  Do you have any more appointments with DSN or consultant planned? You can't even correct these highs with the meds you are on at the moment. I wonder if they can compare what amount of home-grown insulin you are producing compared to previously?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh no  Stupid pancreas!  Do you have any more appointments with DSN or consultant planned? You can't even correct these highs with the meds you are on at the moment. I wonder if they can compare what amount of home-grown insulin you are producing compared to previously?



I'm told I've to wait for the clinic to call me and then do the whole thing again. It's becoming clear to me that the Byetta isn't helping as much as we'd hoped (I think I'm on the highest dose already) which, as far as I know, leaves only one option before insulin and they don't want to put me on that unless they absolutely have to because it presents a whole new set of complications. I'm a bit scared of it too, all that calculating frightens me.


----------



## Phil65

12.4 for me  stinking cold playing havoc!


----------



## Hazel

6.5 This Morning


----------



## imtrying

7.5 for me this morning...at least I could drive straight away!!


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me today considering my high number with the clementine yesterday....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 5.4 for me today considering my high number with the clementine yesterday....



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Quite high for you Steff - presumably because you've stopped the meds?



Yeah im not happy with numbers at the minute 8s and 9s from midday to evening atm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah im not happy with numbers at the minute 8s and 9s from midday to evening atm



Have they told you to report back soon to check how you are doing?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have they told you to report back soon to check how you are doing?



Start of December they said,but if in the meantime they was any issues to get in touch.So guess I best get on the phone


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah im not happy with numbers at the minute 8s and 9s from midday to evening atm





Maybe they were to quick on advising you to stop the meds, might have been a better idea to have reduced them slowly and seen how you got on with regular testing.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.7 for me this morning, still suffering sardine sickness


----------



## imtrying

6.9 for me this morning 

Alan...sardine sickness sounds yukky...get better soon!


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 5.0 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Slight improvement this am, BG was 10.0.


----------



## FM001

6.1 for me


----------



## gail1

20.4 for me its going down at last


----------



## Hazel

hello peeps - 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> hello peeps - 4.7



Excellent Hazel! I was 6.4 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.2 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

'Morning, 5.3


----------



## Phil65

g'morning 5.9


----------



## imtrying

I'm not playing today! see my new thread...


----------



## gail1

10.2 Woo Hoo thats good for me


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> I'm not playing today! see my new thread...



Oops! 



gail1 said:


> 10.2 Woo Hoo thats good for me



Terrific Gail!


----------



## AlisonM

12.0 this morning. Sigh.


----------



## FM001

Close call at 4.1


----------



## Robster65

Today was 5.5 

Rob


----------



## Tezzz

5.7. 

I didn't eat anything yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> 5.7.
> 
> I didn't eat anything yesterday.



It's a good number Tez, but how does it match up with the days when you do eat something? Is the new medication doing its stuff or are you still having to really restrict your carbs?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 6.2 for me this morning




Snap ! 6.2 for me as well


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me .....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.6 for me .....



That's an improvement Steff!


----------



## Phil65

morning all, a pleasing 5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> morning all, a pleasing 5.7 for me



Ah, what a splendid number that is!  Hope you have a good day Phil!


----------



## Hazel

'Morning - 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 'Morning - 5.8



You're getting some great waking levels lately Hazel - keep up the good work!


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Alan - up slightly as I reduced Lantus by 5 units last night.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Ah, what a splendid number that is!  Hope you have a good day Phil!



Thanks Northie.....surprisingly good results for me this week as I have had a very heavy cold...working down to my chest now!


----------



## FM001

Two days in a row that I've woken to 4.1, strange thing is I tested at 3am and was 5.6, seems a 1 unit reduction is in order for tonight's dose.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Cheers Alan - up slightly as I reduced Lantus by 5 units last night.



Even better!


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Two days in a row that I've woken to 4.1, strange thing is I tested at 3am and was 5.6, seems a 1 unit reduction is in order for tonight's dose.



So much for the 3am test being the lowest point of the night!  Hope the reduction does the biz


----------



## Hazel

Morning - 4.4 this morning - will try another reduction in Lantus tonight


----------



## FM001

7.6 this morning.


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.7 for me this morning! Now off for my flu jab that I should have gone for last week!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.7 for me this morning! Now off for my flu jab that I should have gone for last week!




I see the memory is improving Northerner


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> I see the memory is improving Northerner



Haha! Fortunately I got up early enough to give time for the brain to get going! Just been and the whole process took about 30 seconds! The nurse was very good - never felt a thing!


----------



## Phil65

4.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Brrr!!! Chilly morning! 5.4 for me this morning. I actually had to give myself a correction last night, probably my fourth since diagnosis! My levels were at 14.3 3 hours after eating my tea, for NO apparent reason (I am very rarely even app[roaching double figures). The only thing I could think was the flu jab I had yesterday. Woke in the night to 4.8, so looks like I got the correction right


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

6.2 which is rather good for a Sunday morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me.

(this will be my last logging of bs reading  till 2 Nov)


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.5 for me.
> 
> (this will be my last logging of bs reading  till 2 Nov)



Hope the levels behave themselves and you have a great holiday!


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

5.4 for me but 2.9 at 3 am, and was in the 20s yesterday evening (cannula/siting problems again!)


----------



## Hazel

Yey, only 4.9 - and that was with a 5 unit reduction in Lantas


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Yey, only 4.9 - and that was with a 5 unit reduction in Lantas



Wow Hazel, that lantus is really coming down!  Well done!


----------



## Steff

Up since 5 with stomach ache, but b.s 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Up since 5 with stomach ache, but b.s 5.8



Aw, hope you are feeling better soon Steff  That number is very good though! Mine was 4.8 this morning, lowest for ages


----------



## Phil65

4.9 for me....but lost count of how many corrections I've taken over the weekend......hate being ill!


----------



## FM001

5.9 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

well perhaps I tried a further 5 unit reduction, a step too far.  6.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> well perhaps I tried a further 5 unit reduction, a step too far.  6.2 this morning



I would stick with it Hazel, 6.2 is a very good waking number. Remember also that changes to lantus are often said to take a couple of days to take full effect, so I wouldn't raise it back again for a little while - see how things go


----------



## AlisonM

3.9!  Toast and jam for breakfast.


----------



## imtrying

3.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## ypauly

10.8 for me, but I'm just about to go to bed lol have had a small correction but I am not staying awake to see if it works.


----------



## AJLang

8.4 for me which I'm pleased about as I'm currently unwell and cant use the CGM because I'm having paracetamol


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me .....


----------



## FM001

Didn't test this morning so will be interesting what the bg is like later


----------



## Phil65

8.9  still poorly


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.2 for me this morning



A great Birthday reading Northie


----------



## novorapidboi26

6.9, happy chappy...............


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.2 for me this morning



Happy Birthday Alan, someone will have to start a thread, you shouldn't have to do it yourself............

[and just seen the thread..........]


----------



## AlisonM

11.1 this morning.


----------



## FM001

4.8 despite having a stinking cold the last two days


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.2 for me today



Steff! Things seem to be working really well now without the meds!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Steff! Things seem to be working really well now without the meds!



Yup well I have been put back on metformin as of Monday Alan but only 2 now.So cant take 100% credit


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yup well I have been put back on metformin as of Monday Alan but only 2 now.So cant take 100% credit



It's still pretty fantastic Steff!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning



Predictably boring even after your Birthday


----------



## Phil65

7.3 for me after 5.9 before bed.....hopefully cold/virus thing is clearing up


----------



## AlisonM

Darn, eleventy one again.


----------



## Hazel

Hello 6.2 for me


----------



## imtrying

2.6 for me.


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today x


----------



## Newtothis

6.3 for me today - the highest yet...but hey hoy.... Amanda x


----------



## Hazel

6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Lizzzie

5.6.   - wooooo! WHole night no hypos, morning no hypers! (gave up most of breast feeding last week)


----------



## Phil65

4.7......feeling better


----------



## AlisonM

6.8 this morning. Yay!!!!! Whoopee and Hooray!


----------



## imtrying

15.2  suppose I should be thankful it wasn't another hypo though!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> 15.2  suppose I should be thankful it wasn't another hypo though!




Maybe worth setting your alarm clock for a 3am test Katie, you might be hypoing during the night and bouncing in the morning?  I detest those numbers in the morning....so tiring! Hope you are ok


----------



## novorapidboi26

6.9 this morning, been really good this week, upped my ratio for supper.........


----------



## Northerner

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## gail1

16.4 along comes gail and spoils it all


----------



## FM001

5.2 today for me


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> Maybe worth setting your alarm clock for a 3am test Katie, you might be hypoing during the night and bouncing in the morning?  I detest those numbers in the morning....so tiring! Hope you are ok



hi phil, well, what I'd been doing before was going to be about 12/13 and waking up to a hypo at 6.30am. last night I was 13 before I went to bed (too scared to adjust in case of another hypo) but yet woke up at 15. so technically it had only increased 1.3mmols - I'd assumed I'd just risen, but do you think I've hypoed during the night? thankfully I actually felt a lot better this morning than I did yesterday!

I'm starting to think these 3am tests are getting closer to being a necessity


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> hi phil, well, what I'd been doing before was going to be about 12/13 and waking up to a hypo at 6.30am. last night I was 13 before I went to bed (too scared to adjust in case of another hypo) but yet woke up at 15. so technically it had only increased 1.3mmols - I'd assumed I'd just risen, but do you think I've hypoed during the night? thankfully I actually felt a lot better this morning than I did yesterday!
> 
> I'm starting to think these 3am tests are getting closer to being a necessity



Yes Katie, it is very possible you are sleeping through a hypo and bouncing to a high in the morning.  Often you think you need more lantus because of highs in the morning but actually the more lantus you take may make you hypo and bounce more in the mornings!! 

I had a CGM fitted some time ago for a week.....try and see if you can borrow one for a week from your team, they will then download you your weekly chart.....quite an eye opener, it will show how certain foods will affect your levels more than others, what foods make you spike, also those nasty hypos that you may get at night without even realising!  It was amazing how an Indian and Chinese meal affected my levels for so long...it taught me to split bolus dose.  But, in answer to your question 3am tests are well worth doing.....especially when your levels are misbehaving like yours seem to be.  Hope you sort it soon


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> Yes Katie, it is very possible you are sleeping through a hypo and bouncing to a high in the morning.  Often you think you need more lantus because of highs in the morning but actually the more lantus you take may make you hypo and bounce more in the mornings!!
> 
> I had a CGM fitted some time ago for a week.....try and see if you can borrow one for a week from your team, they will then download you your weekly chart.....quite an eye opener, it will show how certain foods will affect your levels more than others, what foods make you spike, also those nasty hypos that you may get at night without even realising!  It was amazing how an Indian and Chinese meal affected my levels for so long...it taught me to split bolus dose.  But, in answer to your question 3am tests are well worth doing.....especially when your levels are misbehaving like yours seem to be.  Hope you sort it soon



Thanks Phil, really appreciate that....and sorry everyone else for hi-jacking the thread


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.5 this morning


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## FM001

8.4, woke at 1.30 low so corrected with jb's, can't remember the last time I was low during the night, I figure too much exercise early last night might have caused the hypo.


----------



## Phil65

2.7  ......party last night!


----------



## AlisonM

9.1 this morning. Isn't it a shame we can't average out the number and give everyone the same?


----------



## novorapidboi26

8.2 for me.....................nibbled on a few extra carbs form the wifes plate and did not correct enough before bed...........so carry on regardless......


----------



## Phil65

novorapidboi26 said:


> 8.2 for me.....................nibbled on a few extra carbs form the wifes plate and did not correct enough before bed...........so carry on regardless......



lol,.......been there...


----------



## Hazel

'morning all - 4.2


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me this morning.

Ummm, I think I was last last week too, and the week before. 
I would like that to be a little lower - but I shouldn't really complain that it is stable.


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today.......


----------



## FM001

6.8 for me


----------



## Phil65

2.7.....gonne have to drop my basal


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Phil65

4,7 after a 3 am hypo (caused by stacking insulin....had flu jab yday sent my Nos through the roof later!)


----------



## AlisonM

Minor Hypo last night before bed (3.7) and woke this morning feeling like something the cat dragged in. BG 5.1, cor! I'm going to have to keep a close eye on things today.


----------



## chattygirl197811

11.6 again this morning, 12 .2 yesterday despite doing all I can


----------



## Phil65

6.4 this morning....minor hypo at 3.30am


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning, 5.2 at bedtime - have I got this finally sorted?


----------



## imtrying

15.5 this morning when I woke up. eventually got it down to 8.8, then 6.3!


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> 6.4 this morning....minor hypo at 3.30am



wow, how did you treat that phil? amazing morning result for a hypo during the night!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> wow, how did you treat that phil? amazing morning result for a hypo during the night!



a small glass of orange juice and an oreo cookie p).....an hour later was 8 so was still rising,  been in 5s since though


----------



## FM001

10.9 which is b####y typical the day before blood tests.  Just couldn't get my blood down last night below 10 despite a couple of corrections, can't be a cold because I had this last week with little effect on bg


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

7.6 after hypo at 3am.....again! I can't turn my basal down much more, weird!


----------



## imtrying

7.3 for me this morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

3.4!


----------



## novorapidboi26

imtrying said:


> 7.3 for me this morning!!!!!!!!!



Well done...................

12.8 for me, had a bag of walkers cheese and onion and salt and vinegar in bed with no insulin, this calorie cutting is taking its toll..........I still managed to stay within my target intake............


----------



## FM001

Before bed 5.2 waking 5.7


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## imtrying

novorapidboi26 said:


> Well done...................
> 
> 12.8 for me, had a bag of walkers cheese and onion and salt and vinegar in bed with no insulin, this calorie cutting is taking its toll..........I still managed to stay within my target intake............



thanks NRB! Annoyingly by the time I got to work and tested again (2.5 hours after the 7.3), I'd shot up to 11.7, so there went that bubble!! 

I think I need a calorie cutting exercise, but counting carbs is enough for me at the moment....one thing at a time, so they say!! well done for staying in your limit!


----------



## Steff

10.5 but im unwell at the moment so dont expect much


----------



## slipper

My first 5.0.  Yesterday was 5.7, so a big jump.


----------



## Hazel

6.5 this morning


----------



## FM001

4.9 for me.


----------



## imtrying

13.3 for me when I woke. injected 2 or 3 units, can't remember which!! and now 10.2 

if I'm not low, I'm high!! argggh


----------



## AlisonM

3.3. Boohoo!


----------



## gail1

26.4 This is getting beyond a joke now I cant keep going on like this I know I am having this and that test b ut now i just wanna bang my head against the wall


----------



## Steff

11.5 .................


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me this morning. x


----------



## Steff

Newtothis said:


> 4.9 for me this morning. x



Great numbers Amanda x


----------



## Northerner

6.0 for me. I was 4.6 before bed so decided to force some cheese on toast down me...


----------



## FM001

7.0 for me.


----------



## AlisonM

17.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This after another nasty hypo in the night, I bottomed out at 1.9. Still waiting for DSN.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 17.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This after another nasty hypo in the night, I bottomed out at 1.9. Still waiting for DSN.



Oh my word Alison  You must be feeling exhausted by it all. Hoping that you can get some stability very soon.


----------



## Steff

11.4...............


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 11.4...............



Numbers seem to be up again Steff - time to get back to the DSN?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Numbers seem to be up again Steff - time to get back to the DSN?



No Alan im poorly at the minute so they have been high since


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> No Alan im poorly at the minute so they have been high since



Ah! Hope you are feeling much better soon and they come back down


----------



## Hazel

6.2 this morning


----------



## imtrying

13.6 for me this morning....getting bored of being high all the time now


----------



## novorapidboi26

8.8.........


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

6.3 for me


----------



## Steff

9.5 for me ............


----------



## chris-e

8.2 booo!  gone up from yesterdays 6.5


----------



## Hazel

5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.5 for me today



You're getting some great waking numbers Hazel!


----------



## AlisonM

4.1. Barely acceptable.


----------



## Northerner

5.2 for me this morning!


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning



Snap!


----------



## FM001

A not so good 8.3


----------



## Steff

7.9 this morning


----------



## Hazel

Where is everyone this morning - 6.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Where is everyone this morning - 6.0 for me



Oops! Forgot to post mine! I was 5.4 this morning


----------



## Steff

Hazel you took the words from my mouth I was the only one to post yesterday thought everyone had shyed away hehe

Anyways I was 9.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hazel you took the words from my mouth I was the only one to post yesterday thought everyone had shyed away hehe
> 
> Anyways I was 9.2 this morning



Me, toby and Hazel posted yesterday!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Me, toby and Hazel posted yesterday!



"Off to Specsavers"


----------



## FM001

Completely forgot, 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.2 for me today


----------



## ChristineBee

9.3 for me....not brilliant BUT I'm chuffed as I struggle to wake up with a good reading in the morning


----------



## Northerner

pazza said:


> 9.3 for me....not brilliant BUT I'm chuffed as I struggle to wake up with a good reading in the morning



A lot of people struggle with morning readings, so if this is heading down for you then it's good news!


----------



## Steff

7.9 for me this morn


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.9 for me this morn



Coming down Steff, hope you are feeling much better today


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Coming down Steff, hope you are feeling much better today



Cheers,slowly but surely ill be back in the 5s x


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps - 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

5.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning peeps - 5.2 for me this morning



We must be waking blood sugar twins!


----------



## Phil65

Sorry not been around for a few days....problems with PC. 

This morning 10.5
30th - 2.3
29th - 5.5
28th - 5.0
27th - 8.4
26th - 6.7

I have been having night time hypos and am turning my hourly basals down all the time!


----------



## Newtothis

5.00 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.8 for me this morning, might have to drop the lantus a bit tonight


----------



## Steff

9.0 for me ........


----------



## FM001

8.0 due to a 4.1 at 3am where I had 2 jb's.


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning


----------



## Phil65

9.5  had way too much pizza last night!  needed an extra long multi wave bolus....still not long enough!!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 9.5  had way too much pizza last night!  needed an extra long multi wave bolus....still not long enough!!



Always hard to judge! I risked spaghetti bolognese last night, which normally gives me a late spike. However, I tested at 3, 4 and 5 hours and got 5.8, 6.0, and 6.4, waking to 4.8 this morning, so quite pleased with that!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Always hard to judge! I risked spaghetti bolognese last night, which normally gives me a late spike. However, I tested at 3, 4 and 5 hours and got 5.8, 6.0, and 6.4, waking to 4.8 this morning, so quite pleased with that!



Excellent numbers!! I would have split bolus on MDI....pump is just so much more flexible.....but I reckon that I had about 230g carb (guessed last night at 130) hence my bs at 3am of 9 and despite a correction still 9ish this morning!!


----------



## mcdonagh47

Hazel said:


> 5.7 this morning



snap, same here 5.7 on 1st November, breakfast porridge with dibble of honey (12 u novorapid), apple at 11.00, two mile walk and 6.1 at 1 p.m.

Mornings have been between 6.3 and 6.9 so I have cut down bedtime snacks to just 1 dry cream cracker.

40 u of Levemir at 11.30 each night seems to be working OK.


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> snap, same here 5.7 on 1st November, breakfast porridge with dibble of honey (12 u novorapid), apple at 11.00, two mile walk and 6.1 at 1 p.m.
> 
> Mornings have been between 6.3 and 6.9 so I have cut down bedtime snacks to just 1 dry cream cracker.
> 
> 40 u of Levemir at 11.30 each night seems to be working OK.



Good numbers mcdonagh


----------



## Newtothis

5.1 for me today...


----------



## Dizzydi

5.5 for me when I woke up after 4 hrs sleep after my long flight. I'll post my holidays numbers in the next couple of days - some really bad readings there thanks to bronchitis!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.3 for me this morning  I've been having really good numbers lately, which is good news as my HbA1c is looming


----------



## Steff

7,3 for me ........


----------



## mcdonagh47

Steff said:


> 7,3 for me ........



5.0 making a 30g bowl of Shreddies permissable.


----------



## Phil65

10.5 ....after 6.3 before bed and 5.9 at 3am....must have been dreaming about jelly babies!


----------



## AlisonM

19.2! But I am fighting a nasty infection at the moment and was off work for a few days. I had a high temp and a horrid headache and couldn't keep anything down.


----------



## FM001

6.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 19.2! But I am fighting a nasty infection at the moment and was off work for a few days. I had a high temp and a horrid headache and couldn't keep anything down.



Ouch! I hope you are feeling much better soon Alison, you really do deserve a break from all the ups and downs.


----------



## Hazel

sorry late with this - hospital appt wih Dad, then a funeral

5.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning - and I went to bed at 5.0!


----------



## Steff

Arghhh 12.5 this morn


----------



## FM001

6.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Arghhh 12.5 this morn



Ouch! Hope things improve through the day Steff


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.5


----------



## AlisonM

16.9. Down a fraction but still fighting the lurgy.


----------



## Dizzydi

12.3 for me this morning - not impressed at all (2.7 hypo as well at 1.27 am)

Right holiday numbers as well

17/10 4.8
18/10 4.6
19/10 5.3
20/10 4.3
21/10 5.1 
22/10 5.3 sore throat developed
23/10 5.6
24/10 4.3
25/10 5.8 Started to feel really unwell
26/10 5.9

27/10 6.8  Saw doctor who diagnosed bronchitis and had steroid injection and antibiotic inject ready for 10 day course of antibiotics - Before mid day meal 21.1 (4 u novo), 1 hr later 20.4 (4 u novo), 1 hr later 18.3, before eve meal 16.2 (6 units novo), 13.2 2 hrs after eve meal - didnt dare inject any more novo

28/10 11.9 (was 14.3 at bedtime)
29/10 5.5 (20.5 before eve meal)
30/10 7.0
31/10 10.2 (and there was me thinking things were improving - 17.1 before eve meal)
01/11 5.5
02/11 6.6 (15.0 before eve meal 7 u novo, 15.1 2 hrs after (4 u novo) 9 at bedtime and then bloody 2.7 at 1.27 am)

I cannot believe how bad my bs have been thanks bronchitis - and I;ve still got 3 more days of antibiotics 

ps sorry so long winded as well


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> 12.3 for me this morning - not impressed at all (2.7 hypo as well at 1.27 am)
> ...I cannot believe how bad my bs have been thanks bronchitis - and I;ve still got 3 more days of antibiotics



Hi Di, I would imagine the treatment had a bigger effect on your levels than the actual illness - steroids and antibios are known to raise BG levels and you had a double whammy on top of the bronchitis  

Do you think you overtreated the hypo, or was it a rebound high?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hi Di, I would imagine the treatment had a bigger effect on your levels than the actual illness - steroids and antibios are known to raise BG levels and you had a double whammy on top of the bronchitis
> 
> Do you think you overtreated the hypo, or was it a rebound high?



I think I over treated the last bs of 15 (oops) and then I had a carton of orange juice and a slice of toast which is what I usually have if I have a hypo in the 2's. In the 3's I opt for 1 or 2 glucose tablets. I'm assuming it was a rebound high but god only knows


----------



## Phil65

6.3 for me, 6.7 before bed, 4.8 at 3am (2 JBs)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! 4.7 for me this morning  I was 4.8 before bed!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone! 4.7 for me this morning  I was 4.8 before bed!



Snap

4.7 for me as well, & 4.7 at bedtime....... before tea 14.8 so went for 8 u novo 9.7 2 hrs after. Finally got it right


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me today


----------



## FM001

5.1 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

8.4, a definite improvement.


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps 6.2


----------



## Phil65

4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

7.4 for me


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.6


----------



## ChristineBee

4.4 for me!!!! I'm so pleased the dawn phantom didn't visit, he often does!!  Went to bed 5.6.......Phew, good to start the day well


----------



## Newtothis

5.1 for me...


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.6 for me

Ps I've only just woke up


----------



## buckmummy

you all seem so well controlled you make me feel like i am the worst controlled diabetic alive.


----------



## Northerner

buckmummy said:


> you all seem so well controlled you make me feel like i am the worst controlled diabetic alive.



I'm sure you're not! Why not post your waking levels - people may have some suggestions for improvements if you are not happy with them


----------



## buckmummy

18.5 i am going to the clinic on tuesday though


----------



## Northerner

buckmummy said:


> 18.5 i am going to the clinic on tuesday though



That certainly is a concern. Has it been like that for long?


----------



## buckmummy

Northerner said:


> That certainly is a concern. Has it been like that for long?



just lately more so...my diabetes always been hard to control.The only time it was really good was when i was pregnant with twins


----------



## Northerner

buckmummy said:


> just lately more so...my diabetes always been hard to control.The only time it was really good was when i was pregnant with twins



It's usually harder to control in pregnancy, it seems you've got things the wrong way round! What are your bedtime readings like? I wonder if your lantus dose is too high and you are getting rebounds from night hypos? Have you ever used a CGMS (Continuous Glucose Monitoring System)? It might show what is going on.


----------



## Phil65

4.8 this morning was 5.8 went I went to bed (with 1.8 units of multi wave still to go) had 4 JBs.... after having an Indian, popadoms, naan, rice, bombay potatoes and curry. Superb!!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 4.8 this morning was 5.8 went I went to bed (with 1.8 units of multi wave still to go) had 4 JBs.... after having an Indian, popadoms, naan, rice, bombay potatoes and curry. Superb!!



Well done! Naan sends my levels into orbit


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I was 4.4 this morning, despite having reduced my lantus considerably over the past few days  Might needa further reduction tonight!


----------



## Steff

14.3 this morn bad night with tummy ache so more then likely the culprit


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 14.3 this morn bad night with tummy ache so more then likely the culprit



Oh dear  Hope you are feeling better soon Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  Hope you are feeling better soon Steff



Cheers Alan it seems to be settling x


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.9


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 4.9



Good morning Hazel  - numbers still looking excellent, are you still reducing your lantus?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me..... last day of antibiotics so hopefully no more 15+ reading throughout the day after today


----------



## Mark T

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

7.8 - the curse of the weekend, seems when I have a drink it's always higher than during the week.


----------



## Phil65

12.4  highest for a while!


----------



## buckmummy

5.3  trying very hard today been writing everything down...


----------



## elaine1969

8.9 yesterday for Kate and 8.5 today -  and she has a pump!!  Not very impressive but she had the flu jab on friday and I suspect it is causing blood sugars to climb.


----------



## Northerner

elaine1969 said:


> 8.9 yesterday for Kate and 8.5 today -  and she has a pump!!  Not very impressive but she had the flu jab on friday and I suspect it is causing blood sugars to climb.



Quite a few people have noticed a rise in levels after having the flu jab this time around (myself included!) so hopefully things will soon improve 

I am 4.4 again this morning, despite lowering my lantus again!


----------



## FM001

6.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me today


----------



## gail1

OMG 6.6 My bs has not been that low for weeks. Whoopee .Think I may pass out LOL


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> OMG 6.6 My bs has not been that low for weeks. Whoopee .Think I may pass out LOL



 wait till after the weekend man, want you safe and well xx 
thats brillaint news though huni lovely way to start the week


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps - 5.2


----------



## AlisonM

G'Day mates. 9.9 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

AlisonM said:


> G'Day mates. 9.9 this morning.



Snap...9.9


----------



## buckmummy

10.2 this morning...woman's complaint to blame


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I am 5.0 this morning


----------



## gail1

12.6 nearly double what it was yesterday but still low for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 12.6 nearly double what it was yesterday but still low for me



It sounds like yesterday's lower result might have been due to having a bit more insulin due to being late with your injection the other night Gail, so it would be worth discussing a possible dose adjustment or split to see if it helps you get those levels more often


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> It sounds like yesterday's lower result might have been due to having a bit more insulin due to being late with your injection the other night Gail, so it would be worth discussing a possible dose adjustment or split to see if it helps you get those levels more often



Am starting to split the dose today, taking 60 in morning 60 at night. they will not change my dosage


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps - 5.2


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me today


----------



## FM001

Same as yesterday at 6.1


----------



## Phil65

3.8 for me


----------



## AlisonM

6.1 today. Much better.


----------



## mcdonagh47

AlisonM said:


> 6.1 today. Much better.



8.2 this morning ending a good run of 5s and 6s. The Fairy has been at work overnight.


----------



## imtrying

4.7 for me this morning....

puts an end to 3 days in a row waking up to hypos, and then the week before being at least 12 every morning!!

gotta love the D!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I was 5.6 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## gail1

11 for me...........


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.0


----------



## Steff

morning 7.3 for me


----------



## Phil65

same as yesterday 3.8


----------



## AlisonM

5.3. If that was ice skating I'd be insulted.


----------



## FM001

No idea what happened this morning, 5.7 at 2.30am and 10.1 at 6.45


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning all - 5.4



You're up nice and early Hazel!  I was 5.7 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## Steff

14,4 this morning but relations a little strained in my gaff at the minute so putting it down to restless night x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 14,4 this morning but relations a little strained in my gaff at the minute so putting it down to restless night x



Sorry to hear that Steff, hope things improve for you soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that Steff, hope things improve for you soon



Cheers Alan it will be a cold day in hell before i break the silent standoff way i feel at the minute lol x


----------



## gail1

15.4 help........
530pm have just realizes why, i didt take my nighttime insulin whoops


----------



## AlisonM

On the up again. 8.1 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

AlisonM said:


> On the up again. 8.1 this morning.



me too....8.1


----------



## FM001

6.3 today..............


----------



## buckmummy

7.1 for me this morning,had a hypo in the night..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning - 4.7 for me


----------



## Steff

8.3 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.5 today........


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 4.8 - might drop Lantus a couple of units


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning all - 4.8 - might drop Lantus a couple of units



Ooh! More reductions - great stuff Hazel!  I might drop mine a unit as well since I woke in the 4s this morning


----------



## AlisonM

5.5, that's better now.


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning, and I dropped a couple of units off Lantus last night


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.6 this morning, and I dropped a couple of units off Lantus last night



Crikey! Keep a close eye on that Hazel! I was 4.9 this morning


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.2 which is good for a weekend


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.4


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me brillaint considering what i consumed yesterday lol x


----------



## FM001

6.8 today.........


----------



## Hazel

5.3 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone (just!) I had a 5.6 this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## FM001

5.7 today.......


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today.......


----------



## Phil65

Good morning, 4.7 this morning, 6.5 before bed, 5.0 at 3am  I wish it was always like that!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning All, new joiner, hope that's okay (and hope I don't ruin your stats!).
A new PB since Dx of 6.7 this morning , making my 7-day average 7.7


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Morning All, new joiner, hope that's okay (and hope I don't ruin your stats!).
> A new PB since Dx of 6.7 this morning , making my 7-day average 7.7



Snap Gary! I was also 6.7 this morning!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me today - getting well and truly back to normal Yay


----------



## AlisonM

7.3 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 6.9 for me


----------



## FM001

5.2 today


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me this morn


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.8 for me


----------



## Phil65

Good morning 7.6


----------



## FM001

6.4 today....


----------



## AlisonM

3.6. Not a good start to the day and I was nearly late for work. I just couldn't get moving.


----------



## PhilT

I've just got over a chest infection that I've had for 5 weeks, had 2 lots of antibiotics and steroids for it and my worst ever waking BG reading was 20.4, just shows what infections can do to your BG's.


----------



## itsallgood

Always confused by morning readings, went to bed it was 7.4 - woke up with 8.6 and I'm sure I didn't sleepwalk to the fridge during the night.


----------



## Northerner

itsallgood said:


> Always confused by morning readings, went to bed it was 7.4 - woke up with 8.6 and I'm sure I didn't sleepwalk to the fridge during the night.



A lot of people suffer from what is known as 'dawn phenomenon', which is when your liver releases extra glucose in the morning to give you an energy boost at the start of the day. As diabetics, we could really do without it!


----------



## itsallgood

Thanks Northerner. Another thing I wonder about is when my bg ever gets down to what would be nearer 'normal' for a normal person (around 5) I feel absolutely starving and a bit sort of weak and shaky and have to eat something a bit quick. 

I'm guessing this is because I can't use the glucose that is there at that level?


----------



## Northerner

itsallgood said:


> Thanks Northerner. Another thing I wonder about is when my bg ever gets down to what would be nearer 'normal' for a normal person (around 5) I feel absolutely starving and a bit sort of weak and shaky and have to eat something a bit quick.
> 
> I'm guessing this is because I can't use the glucose that is there at that level?



No, this will be because your body and brain have become accustomed to higher BG levels, so it reacts as though you are having low blood sugar (hypo) when you go down to these levels. As you start to get readings in the 5s more often these symptoms will reduce


----------



## Steff

7, for me today......


----------



## Steve1957

Northerner said:


> No, this will be because your body and brain have become accustomed to higher BG levels, so it reacts as though you are having low blood sugar (hypo) when you go down to these levels. As you start to get readings in the 5s more often these symptoms will reduce



Mine was 6.7 this morning
Also thanks Northerner for the above advice, had wondered why I was feeling shakey and a bit weak when my bg was lower


----------



## Northerner

Steve1957 said:


> Mine was 6.7 this morning
> Also thanks Northerner for the above advice, had wondered why I was feeling shakey and a bit weak when my bg was lower



You're welcome Steve, and welcome to the forum


----------



## itsallgood

Thanks again Northerner, never knew that - hopefully I can get my readings down without the shakes eventually.


----------



## FM001

4.0 today.....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me this morning 

I had a bit of a hypo a around 2am, wakened, felt iffy, tested. 1.7!!!!!!

Guess I need to rethink my insulin regime, again


----------



## Steff

5,3 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

Same for me, 5.3, whoopee. Eat your heart out McGonagall.


----------



## Phil65

7.8 for me


----------



## Steff

morning 
6.2 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Oops! 7.0 for me this morning  Highest for ages!


----------



## AlisonM

6.9. Up we go again.


----------



## FM001

A disappointing 7.2


----------



## Hazel

Up at a silly hour to go to Manchester - 4.8


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## FM001

5.6 today......


----------



## FM001

7.4 today....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.5 for me



Excellent Di!  I was 6.3 this morning, not bad as I had a long day yesterday!


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Excellent Di!  I was 6.3 this morning, not bad as I had a long day yesterday!



Did you make sure you had something to eat after I left ?  Hope you did. 

Ps I sound like a nagging wife lol


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Did you make sure you had something to eat after I left ?  Hope you did.
> 
> Ps I sound like a nagging wife lol



Yes, I got a sandwich on the way back  My BG was 11.1 after I left you, but dropped to 4.8 5 hours later, then I had a 3.4 - must have been the walk back from my local station. Had some cheese on toast and it went up to 7 before bed.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Yes, I got a sandwich on the way back  My BG was 11.1 after I left you, but dropped to 4.8 5 hours later, then I had a 3.4 - must have been the walk back from my local station. Had some cheese on toast and it went up to 7 before bed.



Glad you had something lol, thought you might have been just having a liquid lunch I dropped to 3.4 last night. I was naughty and walked back home from station. Took me 40 minutes lol


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Glad you had something lol, thought you might have been just having a liquid lunch I dropped to 3.4 last night. I was naughty and walked back home from station. Took me 40 minutes lol



Snap! My 3.4 came after my walk back from the station!


----------



## Mark T

Opps, a bit late!  5.9 for me his morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.6 for me.


----------



## Hazel

I tried dropping Lantus by several units last night, maybe I overdid it.

so, 6.9 this morning

I will leave the dosage alone for now and see what happens


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.7 for me


----------



## AlisonM

A whacking great 3.9 for me this morning.


----------



## FM001

5.9 today...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I'm 5.7 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.3 for me today



Terrific Steff - things seem to be going really well at the moment


----------



## FM001

6.1 today...


----------



## AlisonM

11.6. Bother!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 11.6. Bother!



Oh dear, still on that rollercoaster  Any appointments due to discuss your medications?


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, been on a short trip to Belgium and France (Battlefield Tour) so my morning readings have been:

7.7 this morning, 5.7 yday, 7.3 Saturday and 5.5 on Friday


----------



## Hazel

Morning - 5.6


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning - 5.6



Ah, seems like that lantus reduction was OK then


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! 5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.1 for me


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 5.5 for me following a 4.1 before bed (and ate paella for dinner!)


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Morning, 5.5 for me following a 4.1 before bed (and ate paella for dinner!)



Nice one Phil. Did you eat anything before bed on that 4.1 or were you expecting the paella to keep your levels up?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Nice one Phil. Did you eat anything before bed on that 4.1 or were you expecting the paella to keep your levels up?



I had 3 JBs Alan...didn't fancy risking going to bed at 4.1  I did multi wave bolus for paella though (split injection in old money! )


----------



## AlisonM

12.1. Boing!!!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 12.1. Boing!!!



Perhaps you should just take readings every other day? I cannot imagine how frustrating it must be for you


----------



## Steff

5,2 for me .........


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5,2 for me .........



Looking good Steff!


----------



## Hazel

I was up really early this morning and my reading was 8.6 - oops


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I was up really early this morning and my reading was 8.6 - oops



Hopefully just a blip (the number, not you getting up early! )


----------



## FM001

3.3 on waking and had a 3.6 in the early hours of yesterday morning.  Very odd as my night and waking levels have been good lately, going to reduce dose tonight by 2 units to stop it in its tracks.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> 3.3 on waking and had a 3.6 in the early hours of yesterday morning.  Very odd as my night and waking levels have been good lately, going to reduce dose tonight by 2 units to stop it in its tracks.



Wonder what's causing it toby?


----------



## Newtothis

Haven't done this for a while but reading today was 5.3 x


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Wonder what's causing it toby?






Got no idea Northerner  my pre-bed readings have been fine and not exercising any more than normal on a night, reduced tonight's dose by two so will set meter alarm for 2am and see what's happening.


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps - a more respectable 5.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning peeps - a more respectable 5.6 this morning



But is 5:24 a reasonable time?  5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Mark T

Morning - 6.9 for me this morning.  I guess it's higher because I have a cold.


----------



## FM001

Waking was 5.5 after going to bed on 8.7 which I deliberately did in case my bg fell during the night again.  Woke at 3am to test and was 5.7 so it didn't drop much between then and waking, as I'm on lantus the 2 unit reduction could take a couple of days to kick-in so will see what tonight brings


----------



## Phil65

toby said:


> Waking was 5.5 after going to bed on 8.7 which I deliberately did in case my bg fell during the night again.  Woke at 3am to test and was 5.7 so it didn't drop much between then and waking, as I'm on lantus the 2 unit reduction could take a couple of days to kick-in so will see what tonight brings



Nice one Toby


----------



## Phil65

6.0 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me this morn


----------



## cherrypie

Hi Steff,

You seem to be doing better without the meds than with them.  Well done.


----------



## Steff

cherrypie said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> You seem to be doing better without the meds than with them.  Well done.



Yeah seems so Cherry no looking back I hope it lasts a long time to


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me this morning....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning!


----------



## Hazel

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.1 for me today



Wow! Keep this up and your next HbA1c will be great!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wow! Keep this up and your next HbA1c will be great!



Yup its in 2 weeks


----------



## Phil65

5.7 this morning  Went out for a lovely Thai meal last night, Multi-wave bolused, I was 4.8 before bed and 5.0 at 3am  The last few weeks have been great (touch wood) .....wish I had delayed my HBa1C now!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 5.7 this morning  Went out for a lovely Thai meal last night, Multi-wave bolused, I was 4.8 before bed and 5.0 at 3am  The last few weeks have been great (touch wood) .....wish I had delayed my HBa1C now!



Haha! Nice one Phil  I usually let myself slip a bit after they've taken the blood for my HbA1c, you seem to be doing better!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.7 for me


----------



## FM001

6.3 on waking.  Went to bed on 7.8 to throw caution to the wind and tested at 3.15am and was 4.8 so had 1 jb and went back to sleep, going to stick with the 2 unit reduction for now and see what tonight brings


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.4 for me this morning - time to lower the lantus I think!


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 for me this morning



You don't get much better than that Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan, could I finally have this under control............


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan, could I finally have this under control............



Shhhhhhh!! Don't let the Fairy hear you!


----------



## FM001

6.1 on waking after going to bed on 7.1, the waiting 3 days for changes to take affect is good advice by sanofi for lantus users


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning from blustry London....6.0 for me this morn


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning from blustry London....6.0 for me this morn



I thought you lived in Manchester!


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me this morn


----------



## Phil65

5.2 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A 4.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A 4.6 for me today



Wow! That's amazing Amanda!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I thought you lived in Manchester!



I do northy, visiting my sis in London this weekend lol


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I do northy, visiting my sis in London this weekend lol



Hope you are having a good time!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you are having a good time!





We are thanks, been to the imperial war museum today!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning - not bad as before bed, I was 3.9, had something to eat, up to 4.8 and I reduced my Lantus by 2 units as well


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning - not bad as before bed, I was 3.9, had something to eat, up to 4.8 and I reduced my Lantus by 2 units as well



Snap! I'd be interested to know what the overall percentage reduction you've made to your lantus is Hazel, it must be quite a lot over the past few months


----------



## Hazel

just worked it out

73% reduction in Lantis
approx 60% reduction in Novorapid


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> just worked it out
> 
> 73% reduction in Lantis
> approx 60% reduction in Novorapid



Good heavens!  That will really be helping with all sorts of things, not least that smaller doses will be absorbed much better. Astonishing!


----------



## Steff

5,3 for me ............


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan - plus almost 2 stone in weight

Looking to lose the best part of another stone before Christmas.    Next year will be a long journey, but I plan to continue.


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

6.7 today....


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan - plus almost 2 stone in weight
> 
> Looking to lose the best part of another stone before Christmas.    Next year will be a long journey, but I plan to continue.



So pleased for you Hazel, that's amazing!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Mark T

6.1 this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

4.6 for me this morning! Looks like I might have to reduce my lantus yet again


----------



## FM001

6.1 today...


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me today


----------



## Hazel

6.3 this morning, not impressd


----------



## Phil65

11.2 for me....should have multi wave bolused for my cheese on toast before bed!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 11.2 for me....should have multi wave bolused for my cheese on toast before bed!



Oops! In some ways I'm glad I don't have that decision to make!


----------



## GlucoseGary

8.1 for me today, 7-day average 8.6

Been out of circulation lately. Family bereavement which took us to Ireland where for five days I could only have "wake food" (ie party nibbles), booze and sandwiches grabbed on the run, with little or no exercise - plus we left in such a hurry I didn't have my metformin with me. Peaked at 11.8 and now trying slowly to get things back under control.

By the way, newbie question I know, how quickly do you find glucose levels drop back again after a bit of a binge? Do you recover quickly or does it take many days of self-discipline?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A 4.5 for me this morning - Amanda


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.8 for me


----------



## FM001

Morning all a 5.9 today


----------



## Phil65

Good morning 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Some very good numbers from everyone this morning!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Some very good numbers from everyone this morning!



Long may they continue


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.1 for me



A bit low Di! Mind you, I was 4.8 this morning even after lowering my lantus last night. I'll see how it goes, but might have to lower it again if it's below 5 tomorrow morning.


----------



## FM001

6.4 today...


----------



## GlucoseGary

6.9 today, best result for several days. Feel like I'm regaining some control!


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> 6.9 today, best result for several days. Feel like I'm regaining some control!



Good stuff Gary!


----------



## Phil65

7.2 for me, tested at 3am and was 4.2 had 2 JBs....maybe should have had 1!


----------



## Hazel

6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 7.2 for me, tested at 3am and was 4.2 had 2 JBs....maybe should have had 1!



Always tricky when you are low in the middle of the night - better safe than sorry and 7.2 is not bad!


----------



## imtrying

8.8 for me this morning  

pleased with that though as was high yesterday evening (around 17) after going to the gym....managed to get it down to 11 before bed!


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 8.8 for me this morning
> 
> pleased with that though as was high yesterday evening (around 17) after going to the gym....managed to get it down to 11 before bed!



Sounds like you didn't have enough insulin circulating if you went up to 17. I tested this myself the other day - exercised for about 15 mins 4 hours after injecting (when most of my fast acting would have depleted) and my levels went up by 2 mmol/l, so a longer period of exercise would probably have sent me much higher.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you didn't have enough insulin circulating if you went up to 17. I tested this myself the other day - exercised for about 15 mins 4 hours after injecting (when most of my fast acting would have depleted) and my levels went up by 2 mmol/l, so a longer period of exercise would probably have sent me much higher.



I always found exercise and sport on MDI difficult to maintain, so much better on pump with temporary basal rates etc (sorry for threadnap!)


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you didn't have enough insulin circulating if you went up to 17. I tested this myself the other day - exercised for about 15 mins 4 hours after injecting (when most of my fast acting would have depleted) and my levels went up by 2 mmol/l, so a longer period of exercise would probably have sent me much higher.



it's going to take me a while to figure it out...I was 13 around an hour before I started and injected 2u (should have taken me down to 9). 

I am trying not to let my lack of knowledge and understanding demotivate me from putting everything into the gym as I need to be. I need to lose weight more, so that's the priority.


----------



## Steff

Abit late posting, but a steady 5.3 for me this morn


----------



## Newtothis

5 for me this morning x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.3 for me today


----------



## traceycat

morning everyone, 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me

Better today northy


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me.........


----------



## FM001

5.5 for me today


----------



## GlucoseGary

6.9 today, same as yesterday


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.9 for me...



Excellent!


----------



## FM001

Those of us who are contributing to the 7-day average thread are seeing some fantastic numbers lately- something in the water perhaps


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Those of us who are contributing to the 7-day average thread are seeing some fantastic numbers lately- something in the water perhaps



Yes I've noticed Toby, perhaps it's some sort of mass blood glucose hysteria type phenomenon where we all tend towards each other's numbers!  I will have to take the past 7 days results and do another proper 7 day average


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Yes I've noticed Toby, perhaps it's some sort of mass blood glucose hysteria type phenomenon where we all tend towards each other's numbers!  I will have to take the past 7 days results and do another proper 7 day average




Perhaps we are all being good leading up to Christmas


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Perhaps we are all being good leading up to Christmas



I'm being good leading up to my review next week. then I'm going to be Baaaaad!!!!! Mwaaahahahaha!!!


----------



## Steff

I must admit I feel slightly lucky, cause If i was putting my evening results in here they would be far from the 5s i get in the morn 

Lots of 7s and 8s there


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> I must admit I feel slightly lucky, cause If i was putting my evening results in here they would be far from the 5s i get in the morn
> 
> Lots of 7s and 8s there




but those will be postprandial readings no doubt.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> but those will be postprandial readings no doubt.



Toby dont confuse with me long words, what does postprandial mean? ive told you stop trying to confuddle me ok


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Toby dont confuse with me long words, what does postpradial mean? ive told you stop trying to confuddle me ok



After food


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> After food



Ah right yes they are .
Phew was off to consult my collins then


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Ah right yes they are .
> Phew was off to consult my collins then




All things considered they aren't to bad then


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> All things considered they aren't to bad then



NO i want 6s evening time Toby, since coming off all meds I want to strive to get things nie on perfect..If I can go 5 days out of 7 with nothing higher then 6.5-6.8 all day  ill be extatic...If that fails then I will have to look into my daily food intake


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

I'll have to continue dragging the average up, I'm afraid. 7.2 today.


----------



## Hazel

oops, 4.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> I'll have to continue dragging the average up, I'm afraid. 7.2 today.



It's still pretty early days for you Gary, you're doing well


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> oops, 4.6 this morning



More lantus reduction on the cards?


----------



## Hazel

Possibly Alan, I think I will leave it for now

God, it is FREEZING this morning - more tea needed - bye


----------



## FM001

Not great a 6.6 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Steff

5,1 fr me this mrn


----------



## AJLang

Had to have two big lots of humalog during the night but woke up to 7.0.....much better than yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Possibly Alan, I think I will leave it for now
> 
> God, it is FREEZING this morning - more tea needed - bye



Tell me about it! I've just been out for a run and I was steaming when I got back!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Had to have two big lots of humalog during the night but woke up to 7.0.....much better than yesterday



Phew, that's a relief Amanda - I wonder what has been going on? Does the Dexcom give any clues?


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.7 for me today...



Excellent!


----------



## Phil65

6.8 for me


----------



## Hazel

'Morning peeps, 5.9 - but, I wakened at 3ish with a 2.6, oops, had a small sandwich and went back to bed.

Yes Alan, will need to adjust Lantus tonight.

Have a good day - I have a funeral this morning (ex colleague) shopping this afternoon, then back to batch cook and freeze then a 'Xmas' night out with friends, so a busy day


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 'Morning peeps, 5.9 - but, I wakened at 3ish with a 2.6, oops, had a small sandwich and went back to bed.
> 
> Yes Alan, will need to adjust Lantus tonight.
> 
> Have a good day - I have a funeral this morning (ex colleague) shopping this afternoon, then back to batch cook and freeze then a 'Xmas' night out with friends, so a busy day



Wow, that is low Hazel, and around the magic hour of 3 am as well! Hope the adjustment works well for you tonight. I hope that your day goes well, and that you have a lovely evening tonight 

I was 5.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.6 for me today



Snap!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Naughty 8.1 today after a snack attack yesterday evening


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Naughty 8.1 today after a snack attack yesterday evening



Oops! Happens to us all from time to time Gary  The good thing is that you know what was (probably) responsible


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Snap!



Good morning....... double snap 5.6 for me as well !


----------



## Phil65

4.3 for me


----------



## FM001

Letting the side down with a 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.4 for me this morning


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.4 for me this morning



Snap!


I bet when I have finished my double sausage and egg McMuffin it will be different though.


----------



## FM001

Morning 5.9 today


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

ypauly said:


> Snap!
> 
> 
> I bet when I have finished my double sausage and egg McMuffin it will be different though.



Good morning..... I'm double snap again with 5.4

Wish I was having the same breakfast as you !


----------



## GlucoseGary

A frustrating and seemingly inexplicable 7.9 today. Thought I was sooo good yesterday 

Went back to bed for 2 hours and tested again. 7.8


----------



## Hazel

morning - 5.9


----------



## Newtothis

4.1 for me - must be doing something right...


----------



## Hazel

morning from a very cold and snowy East Kilbride, brr.......

4 4 for me


----------



## macabee

I suppose a reasonable 6.0 this morning, now day 11 in my testing regimen, my average is a 6.0


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning from a very cold and snowy East Kilbride, brr.......
> 
> 4 4 for me



Ugh! Snow!  Quite low again Hazel! I'm 5.3 this morning - no snow here


----------



## Northerner

macabee said:


> I suppose a reasonable 6.0 this morning, now day 11 in my testing regimen, my average is a 6.0



An average of 6 is excellent macabee!!


----------



## GlucoseGary

A slightly more respectable 7.0 today. Could still do better though


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> A slightly more respectable 7.0 today. Could still do better though



At the upper end of 'in range' (4-7) Gary, so not bad at all, and will represent a great improvement in your next HbA1c I am sure. Waking BG levels are often the most difficult to deal with because it's not something you can control directly with the type of food you are eating.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.7 for me



Excellent Di!


----------



## Mark T

6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.7 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Northerner said:


> At the upper end of 'in range' (4-7) Gary, so not bad at all, and will represent a great improvement in your next HbA1c I am sure.



Thanks Northerner, am definitely hoping for a big improvement on my initial 12% HbA1c! Would love to at least get it into the "generous target" 7.5 range next week and push on from there.


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Thanks Northerner, am definitely hoping for a big improvement on my initial 12% HbA1c! Would love to at least get it into the "generous target" 7.5 range next week and push on from there.



Most people show a considerable improvement over their diagnosis levels Gary. I went from 11.8% to 6.8% in my first 3 months. I find out my latest HbA1c tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.5  for me


----------



## Steff

grrr 7 2 today


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 5.3 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning all. 7.5 today


----------



## Hazel

morning 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning 5.7



Snap!!!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Snap!!!



A bit high for you Northie!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> A bit high for you Northie!



I know - do you think I've got a bit too complacent?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> I know - do you think I've got a bit too complacent?



.....most definitely! you better not tell your 'team' later!  .......interested to see what your 'unbeatable' HbA1c is going to be!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> .....most definitely! you better not tell your 'team' later!  .......interested to see what your 'unbeatable' HbA1c is going to be!



Yes, I have no idea really. My current good run won't be included because the blood was taken weeks ago when things weren't quite so good. Shame!


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 4.7


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me today


----------



## GlucoseGary

8.2 ffs


----------



## ypauly

5.7 for me today.


----------



## FM001

4.9 at 3.15 so decided to have 1 jb and woke to 5.7, probably could have rolled back over at 4.9 but just don't like to be in the 4's when sleeping


----------



## Northerner

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, 6.3 for me


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> 4.9 for me this morning





are you fine with sleeping in the 4's or do you sleep right through and only realise when waking?


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> are you fine with sleeping in the 4's or do you sleep right through and only realise when waking?



I seem to have my basal spot on so it stays rock steady overnight nowadays. I went to bed on 5.2 last night - at one time I would have had something to eat at that kind of level. I didn't test in the middle of the night, but if I had and had been 4.5 or above at 3 am then I would have just gone back to sleep. Certainly not recommended for everyone though - as you know I do seem to be much more predictable than most people.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I seem to have my basal spot on so it stays rock steady overnight nowadays. I went to bed on 5.2 last night - at one time I would have had something to eat at that kind of level. I didn't test in the middle of the night, but if I had and had been 4.5 or above at 3 am then I would have just gone back to sleep. Certainly not recommended for everyone though - as you know I do seem to be much more predictable than most people.





I suppose it does all come down to having the confidence that your basal dose is spot on.  A few weeks back I did knock 2 units off my dose which seems to have worked a treat, maybe I should have more confidence in myself in future.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> I suppose it does all come down to having the confidence that your basal dose is spot on.  A few weeks back I did knock 2 units off my dose which seems to have worked a treat, maybe I should have more confidence in myself in future.



Your waking to 5.7 after your nighttime jelly baby is perfectly OK though toby, so it's not like you overtreated and sent yourself high, so if you sleep more easily having topped up then it's probably the best thing to do. My general rule has been that if I wake in the mid to low 4s then I reduce my lantus by a unit. My problem with that now is that I'm only on 4 units, so a unit reduction would represent a 25% lowering of my dose which may be too much! Oh for a half-unit lantus pen! 

p.s. how many units of lantus are you on? Perhaps a 1 unit reduction would be an idea if you can use a 1-unit pen (i.e. your dose is less than 24 units)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.0 for me


----------



## traceycat

morning everyone, 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.0 for me



Hope you are feeling much better this morning Di!


----------



## Steff

5.0 for me today.......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.0 for me today.......



Wonderful Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wonderful Steff!



Ty Alan find out my hbA later hope its close to 5 lol


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Your waking to 5.7 after your nighttime jelly baby is perfectly OK though toby, so it's not like you overtreated and sent yourself high, so if you sleep more easily having topped up then it's probably the best thing to do. My general rule has been that if I wake in the mid to low 4s then I reduce my lantus by a unit. My problem with that now is that I'm only on 4 units, so a unit reduction would represent a 25% lowering of my dose which may be too much! Oh for a half-unit lantus pen!
> 
> p.s. how many units of lantus are you on? Perhaps a 1 unit reduction would be an idea if you can use a 1-unit pen (i.e. your dose is less than 24 units)




Completely missed this yesterday

I'm currently injecting 20 units of lantus which on the whole is keeping my bg fine during the night and throughout the day.  Yesterday and today's early morning bg of 3.7 is probably due to the exercise I'm doing early evening, I reduce my QA insulin by a third on night's when I'm physically active but figure I should eat some toast later before bed to allow for the delayed effect.

Today woke to 6.1 after two jb's for a 3.7 at 4am


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning all. 7.4 today, about par at the moment


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Completely missed this yesterday
> 
> I'm currently injecting 20 units of lantus which on the whole is keeping my bg fine during the night and throughout the day.  Yesterday and today's early morning bg of 3.7 is probably due to the exercise I'm doing early evening, I reduce my QA insulin by a third on night's when I'm physically active but figure I should eat some toast later before bed to allow for the delayed effect.
> 
> Today woke to 6.1 after two jb's for a 3.7 at 4am



I'd get a 1-unit lantus pen and reduce by one unit in your situation toby


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I'd get a 1-unit lantus pen and reduce by one unit in your situation toby





That would make sense northerner it just that I'm not as active every night, come the weekend the most I'll do is walk the dog after tea so it would mean adding that 1 unit back, there again from a weight prospective knocking 1 unit off is better that eating toast before bed -oh dear


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> That would make sense northerner it just that I'm not as active every night, come the weekend the most I'll do is walk the dog after tea so it would mean adding that 1 unit back, there again from a weight prospective knocking 1 unit off is better that eating toast before bed -oh dear



I have found that if I am exercising regularly, even with a couple of rest days in between, I do not need to increase my lantus for the rest days because the effects of exercise persist, so it might be worth reducing by a unit and then just seeing what happens over the weekend.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I have found that if I am exercising regularly, even with a couple of rest days in between, I do not need to increase my lantus for the rest days because the effects of exercise persist, so it might be worth reducing by a unit and then just seeing what happens over the weekend.





Certainly worth a try thanks


----------



## Phil65

4.8 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling much better this morning Di!



Still a bit of - but had a good night sleep - thanks for asking x


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me tonight - was very stressed last night.....


----------



## koko

Was 18.6 this morning (had much dreaded appointment with GP)  but was 6.3 yesterday, have everything crossed it will be good tomorrow morning or this morning, hmm getting fuddled think I should hit the sack!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me tday


----------



## FM001

Slept right through and woke to 3.7


----------



## GlucoseGary

'Morning, hope none of you have blown away in the night!
6.9 today.


----------



## Phil65

Good morning, 11.3 for me  I was 3.8 before bed with active insulin on board, had some JBs.....so either too many or (as i suspect) hypoed during the night and bounced (should have set my alarm)


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 5.3 for me tday



Snap! 



toby said:


> Slept right through and woke to 3.7



Time for that lantus reduction toby - get a 1-unit pen from your GP or DSN, do it now! 



GlucoseGary said:


> 'Morning, hope none of you have blown away in the night!
> 6.9 today.



I survived! Lovely and calm down here for my morning run  - a bit on the chilly side though!



Phil65 said:


> Good morning, 11.3 for me  I was 3.8 before bed with active insulin on board, had some JBs.....so either too many or (as i suspect) hypoed during the night and bounced (should have set my alarm)



Oops! Hope things settle today Phil


----------



## Newtothis

5.2 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 5.2 for me today...



Lovely! Nice to see that '6' in your signature!


----------



## FM001

7.1 today....


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me........


----------



## Gareth

7.0 this morning.


----------



## GlucoseGary

7s are in vogue this morning, I see, and who am I to buck the trend? 7.7 today


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 for me today - slightly higher than yesterday...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me 

I'm pleased I have not had a reading over 7 this week at all - finally


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

6.6 today....


----------



## Gareth

8.5 for me today, maybe I shouldn't have had those shortbread biscuits last night.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

I'm with you, Gareth. Overindulgent Saturday night = 8.0 today


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## Phil65

4.8 yesterday and 6.8 today


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me today x


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## Hazel

an early rise for me this morning (lots to do) - 3.3 -


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me oops


----------



## Phil65

9.6 for me, bad chest infection, I was 5.8 at 3am but had some covonia cough medicine....should have bolused for it!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Routine 7.5 for me today. Can't seem to get under 7 lately for love nor money!
Maybe to do with Doc cutting me from 2 metformin to 1 a day?


----------



## slipper

4.8 this morning, surprised as daughter did some baking yesterday


----------



## koko

6.8 Wahhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me today....


----------



## Steff

8.8 for me went t bed on 11 dam you choccy digestives


----------



## Jennywren

5.3 this morning


----------



## Phil65

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Gareth

7.8 today, 9.9 last night before I had cheese on toast. Yummy.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Gareth said:


> 7.8 today



Same here!


----------



## Phil65

Gareth said:


> 7.8 today, 9.9 last night before I had cheese on toast. Yummy.



Hi Gareth,

Did you take some bolus for your cheese on toast?  If not your basal must be too high?


----------



## Gareth

Phil65 said:


> Hi Gareth,
> 
> Did you take some bolus for your cheese on toast?  If not your basal must be too high?



I'm still taking steriods for my Haemolytic Anaemia so my BG will raise in the evening. So it's sort of a balancing act. I've had a word with my DSN and she seems happy enough for me to keep doing what I'm doing. (apparently some of her other patients on steroids are going to bed with a BS of 18+).


----------



## Phil65

Gareth said:


> I'm still taking steriods for my Haemolytic Anaemia so my BG will raise in the evening. So it's sort of a balancing act. I've had a word with my DSN and she seems happy enough for me to keep doing what I'm doing. (apparently some of her other patients on steroids are going to bed with a BS of 18+).



mmmm, I certainly wouldn't be happy going to bed with 18+  nor would I be confident I had it right going to bed on 9.9 with no bolus for cheese on toast.....you did well to have a waking level of 7.8!


----------



## Gareth

Phil65 said:


> mmmm, I certainly wouldn't be happy going to bed with 18+  nor would I be confident I had it right going to bed on 9.9 with no bolus for cheese on toast.....you did well to have a waking level of 7.8!



Since I got out of hospital 8 days ago, my average morning BG in that time is 7.6. Considering the first two nights I did go to bed with a BG of 18+, I think I've done well. Still it would be nice to get of these steroids.


----------



## Phil65

Gareth said:


> Since I got out of hospital 8 days ago, my average morning BG in that time is 7.6. Considering the first two nights I did go to bed with a BG of 18+, I think I've done well. Still it would be nice to get of these steroids.



You have done well to get readings that good in the morning following 18s in the evening.....hope you can get your levels more stable and in range over the whole 24 hours.


----------



## Gareth

Phil65 said:


> You have done well to get readings that good in the morning following 18s in the evening.....hope you can get your levels more stable and in range over the whole 24 hours.



That's the plan. I think I have a few more weeks of steroid treatment and if my haemoglobin levels continue to improve then hopefully I'll be off them around new year.


----------



## FM001

Reduced lantus by 1 unit on the weekend and woke to 6.2 yesterday and 5.4 today, near enough what I went to bed on


----------



## Phil65

toby said:


> Reduced lantus by 1 unit on the weekend and woke to 6.2 yesterday and 5.4 today, near enough what I went to bed on



nice one!


----------



## slipper

I had a 4.6 this morning, my lowest ever. Happy to stay at that level now if I can.


----------



## Newtothis

slipper said:


> I had a 4.6 this morning, my lowest ever. Happy to stay at that level now if I can.



Well done - excellent result. Amanda x


----------



## Jennywren

5.7 this morning , very steady 5's for me this week


----------



## FM001

4.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

4.2 for me 

Up since 4 with bad head


----------



## GlucoseGary

Happy Wednesday all. 7.0 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

oops VERY late rise for me - 6.0


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm behind !! 

Yesterday 5.1
Today 4.3

Had a 2.4 hypo yesterday evening


----------



## Newtothis

5.4 for me...Amanda x


----------



## Steff

8.6 for me today


----------



## GlucoseGary

Yesterday: back on the second metformin.
Today: 6.3, best result in a month.


----------



## Steff

GlucoseGary said:


> Yesterday: back on the second metformin.
> Today: 6.3, best result in a month.



Great news Gary


----------



## FM001

6.3 today....


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

I knew something was up - 7.4 for me this morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

Not really a fasting number this morning, woke with an awful cough at 5am and took some of my daughter's cough medicine before noticing it was packed with sucrose!

Hence 8.4


----------



## Hazel

3.7  for me this morning


----------



## FM001

5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 3.7  for me this morning



Goodness Hazel! Exactly half what mine was!  Yet more lowering of the lantus in the pipeline?


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm a little behind again

Yesterday 4.8
Today 4.6


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me today x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning


----------



## Katieb

Morning all. 5.9 today. Going to start posting on here again to spur me on! Katiex


----------



## GlucoseGary

Yea! First day of Christmas hols!
7.2 today.


----------



## FM001

8.1 after a late night cheese on toast session


----------



## Steff

5,8 for today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me 

Which is good considering I was 10.8 when I went to bed, no idea why unless my body was being naughty cause it was craving junk food! And didn't get any.


----------



## Gareth

7.0 for me this morning.


----------



## GlucoseGary

A slightly rubbish 7.5 for me today.


----------



## FM001

6.6 today...


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## pippin

5.3 for dad (random test this morning don't normally test first thing - saving test strips)


----------



## Dizzydi

I had 5.1 this morn


----------



## Tezzz

7.0...


----------



## Hazel

early start, couldn't sleep - 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> early start, couldn't sleep - 4.7



Good morning Hazel!  6.0 for me


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me


----------



## FM001

5.9 today...


----------



## GlucoseGary

*Stupid Dawn Phenomenon*

Decided to check periodically after dinner last night - haven't done that since the first week I had the machine. Readings were 7.2, 6.3, 6.7, 6.9, 5.9.

So how the heck do I wake up this morning with a *7.3*?? 
And what reading do I have to go to bed with to get that down?


----------



## Mark T

GlucoseGary said:


> Decided to check periodically after dinner last night - haven't done that since the first week I had the machine. Readings were 7.2, 6.3, 6.7, 6.9, 5.9.
> 
> So how the heck do I wake up this morning with a *7.3*??
> And what reading do I have to go to bed with to get that down?


I usually go to bed on a 5.7 and wake on something around a 6.1

I found that my morning readings came down as I lost weight.  It?s usually caused by all the chemicals whizzing around your body first thing in the morning that help you get started causing temporary insulin resistance (on top of any that you might also have).


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Decided to check periodically after dinner last night - haven't done that since the first week I had the machine. Readings were 7.2, 6.3, 6.7, 6.9, 5.9.
> 
> So how the heck do I wake up this morning with a *7.3*??
> And what reading do I have to go to bed with to get that down?



I would agree with Mark, Gary. Morning insulin resistance is actually very clearly illustrated when you are Type 1: in the morning I need 5 units of insulin for one slice of toast (15g carbs), but by lunchtime I can have 45g of carbs for the same 5 units of insulin - going to show that a combination of extra activity from my liver when I get up coupled with insulin resistance early on requires three times as much insulin as later on


----------



## AlisonM

My waking BGs have been fairly stable this last week or so. Usually around 10.5-11 then falling during the day.


----------



## Dizzydi

Late again - 4.5 for me!!


----------



## novorapidboi26

6.5 for me today, probably down to my late Levemir dose at 23:30, usually 21:30-22:00.........

Might experiment with a little Levemir at dinner [17:30-18:00] to keep me going until the later time of 23:00....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.4 for me


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me tday


----------



## FM001

4.6 today...


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning all. 7.0 for me today.


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me this morning ; I have a cold coming and my number when I came home from work was 4.2....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.8 for me this morning ; I have a cold coming and my number when I came home from work was 4.2....



Sounds like your body is coping well with the infection Amanda - a lot of people would be experiencing higher levels with a cold coming on


----------



## GlucoseGary

Given that last night, for the first time since Dx, I had a real dessert, you know, like a _normal_ person - *and* dauphinoise potatoes - quite happy to get a 7.2 today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Given that last night, for the first time since Dx, I had a real dessert, you know, like a _normal_ person - *and* dauphinoise potatoes - quite happy to get a 7.2 today.



Excellent Gary - shows you are improving as you would have had that sort of reading without the dessert before  I was 5.2 this morning.


----------



## Gareth

Morning all, 7.5 for me.


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.4 for me today



Whoops! What happened there Steff? That's higher than you've been getting for some time.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Whoops! What happened there Steff? That's higher than you've been getting for some time.



I can only think it was the mini choccie decoration i had before bed Alan that caused it so my fault


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I can only think it was the mini choccie decoration i had before bed Alan that caused it so my fault



Well, it's not a disaster - and it is Christmas!  You've come a long way this past year Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well, it's not a disaster - and it is Christmas!  You've come a long way this past year Steff



Oh yeah im not gutted or anything Alan, as you say its Christmas so the perfect time to get skew wiff BS levels


----------



## FM001

4.7 today, was 4.1 before bed so decided to have a ringtons ginger biscuit


----------



## AJLang

Really pleased with a 3.9 it was really strange because I didn't need to inject humalog during the night  The diabetes fairy clearly has fun with gastroparesis


----------



## Newtothis

4.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.5 for me



Woohoo!  Excellent! I'm 4.8 this morning


----------



## Graeme

Good Morning, 4.5 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Graeme said:


> Good Morning, 4.5 for me this morning





Hazel said:


> morning peeps 5.2



Great numbers people!  I'm going to do an average of the past week and then the week including Christmas to see if there's any significant difference - so be sure to post your results if you get the opportunity!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Good numbers, folks!
I'll chip in a 6.9, which is one of my better ones


----------



## FM001

5.2 today...


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me today


----------



## Gareth

GlucoseGary said:


> Good numbers, folks!
> I'll chip in a 6.9, which is one of my better ones



I'm also 6.9 today, seems my hard work is paying off (ish).


----------



## Newtothis

5.2 for me x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 5.2 for me x



Doing great still!


----------



## FM001

three people with 5.2 today


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Doing great still!



I was suprised really - most mornings have been in the 4s; woke up feeling really crappy - have a cold coming - high temperature and thought I'd be quite high - have left hot and clammy all day...


----------



## sarah78476

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.5 yesterday and 5.1 this morning.  Unfair advantage me thinks as I have a pump


i was just wondering , do you think the pump is better than injections , or have you always had the pump ?


----------



## Northerner

sarah78476 said:


> i was just wondering , do you think the pump is better than injections , or have you always had the pump ?



Hi Sarah, welcome to the forum  I think I have yet to meet someone who would give back their pump and go back on injections  I don't think anyone starts on a pump - they try injections first and learn how to handle their diabetes, then if this does not work there is a possibility of a pump but they are very difficult to get hold of. Only about 5% of people with Type 1 in England are on pumps.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.4 for me this morning - glad I reduced my lantus last night!


----------



## Steff

morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me today...have a head cold...


----------



## FM001

6.0 this morning.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Happy Christmas Eve Eve!
6.7 for me today


----------



## Mark T

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

Feliz Navidad! 7.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Newtothis

4.4 for me x


----------



## mcdonagh47

exactly the same here this morgo (5.3) at 8.20 am


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## AJLang

2.9. diabetes Fairy is really enjoying giving me hypos at the moment


----------



## FM001

7.7 this morning after a heavy night of food & drink


----------



## slipper

4.6 for me, with a cold, nice.


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> 4.6 for me, with a cold, nice.



Hope the cold clears up soon!


----------



## GlucoseGary

6.6 today - I expect to turn that upside down by tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

5.9 for me, for starters


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.2 for me



Superb Steff!


----------



## Hazel

oh shoot, 8.2 - that's because I ate rubbish last night - must stop

back on a normal eating regime today

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> oh shoot, 8.2 - that's because I ate rubbish last night - must stop
> 
> back on a normal eating regime today
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone



Don't be too hard on yourself Hazel, you have done amazingly well this year and I'm sure you'll get right back on track


----------



## Steff

OoO first today for once
5.3 this morn


----------



## GlucoseGary

Hope you all had a great day yesterday.
An overindulgent 8.3 for me today. Oh well, it *is* Christmas!


----------



## FM001

7.2 today....


----------



## Hazel

pleased to report 5.2 was my reading this morning


----------



## Northerner

I was a very reasonable 5.8 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo everyone 

4.8 Christmas morning 
5.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## FM001

4.7 today...


----------



## GlucoseGary

Wow, you're all so controlled! I visited my Mum's yesterday, hence 9.3 today


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

'morning all, 5.3 this morning


----------



## slipper

Mornin' 5.8 for me tut tut It was them pickles honest.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.6 for me


----------



## FM001

6.1 today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  I was 6.5 this morning, quite high for me. I was 7.8 before bed though (miscalculated on the trifle I think!), so given that I don't fluctuate much overnight I guess this is why I am higher than usual this morning.


----------



## Newtothis

5.3 for me this morning....


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me ..........


----------



## Hazel

Finally got time to sit down and post my results

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## slipper

5.4 here, 5's seem popular today.


----------



## Hazel

An early start for me, probably because I went to bed at 8pm last night.

Anyway, 4.8 for me.

Have a good day.


----------



## Jennywren

2.7  explained in a post .


----------



## Northerner

I'm 6.4 this morning


----------



## FM001

5.9 today...


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me today..

Have had the same numbers as Hazel 2 days on the row.....


----------



## slipper

I'm 5.5, bit high for me despite no appetite, must be the cough mixture.


----------



## Dizzydi

Catching up again 

27th, 6.6 
28th, 6.6 
Today, 6.4 

To much eating rubbish i must ask people again to not buy me chocolate and biscuits for Christmas. I'm really disappointed in people I shouldn't have to tell people every year 

Was at mil for lunch today and food was just not suitable at all, lasagna, garlic bread all white flour products. Good job I took my novorapid had a couple of sneaky units even tho I didn't eat much and then got told of!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Been away for a couple of days but managed to keep a lid on things - 7.3 and 7.0, pretty respectable (by my standards) when eating out all the time


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Hi all, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.8 today...


----------



## Hazel

just up, following a very late night - 5.9


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 for me today...went for meal last night..


----------



## Dizzydi

6.1 for me today !!


----------



## Steff

Unfortunate night for me went to bed at 12.30 was up by 2 being sick and stomoach is still killing me so already i can report a dismal 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Unfortunate night for me went to bed at 12.30 was up by 2 being sick and stomoach is still killing me so already i can report a dismal 8.4



Oh no! I hope that you are feeling better very soon Steff!

I was 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Happy hogmanay!    4.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Happy hogmanay!    4.7 for me today



An excellent number for the last day of the year Hazel! Happy Hogmanay!


----------



## Newtothis

5.3 for me today


----------



## GlucoseGary

Ooh, sorry to hear that Steff. Get well soon.

I went to bed with a 5.2 and woke with a 7.7


----------



## Dizzydi

Mine was well pants this morning as well

7.5 I was like no way !!

Then discovered I forgot my tablets last night


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Mine was well pants this morning as well
> 
> 7.5 I was like no way !!
> 
> Then discovered I forgot my tablets last night



At least you know why Di!  Hope you have a great day


----------



## FM001

8.3 after a late night pig out.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.5 to start the year for me


----------



## Hazel

'morning all - 5.2 for me


----------



## Newtothis

A very pleasing *4.8* for me today plus no weight gain....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning a very good 4.9 for me yay...


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Late today  Anyway, this morning's reading was 7.8 (hard to interpret as exceptionally late, as you might expect).

As for weight... luckily I have 4 days to get back to square 1 after visiting gourmet friends last night!


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

I'm very pleased with my 7.5 this morning as I didn't need to do any extra injections during the night


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 4.7


----------



## FM001

8.1 after sleeping late


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> 8.1 after sleeping late



thats wat midnight darts does 2 you lol x


----------



## Mark T

6.3 - not bad considering we all have a tummy bug and slept in this morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Late today but 6.3 for me


----------



## slipper

5.2 for me. Was pleased as had some highs yesterday


----------



## macast

ooooh well done everyone!!!

mine was the lowest it has been for ages and was 7.7 ..... just haven't been able to get it below 8 til this morning


----------



## FM001

6.2 today...


----------



## GlucoseGary

Oops, forgot to post yesterday (8.3).
Today a much better 6.2 - my second lowest waking BG since records began (in November)!


----------



## Dizzydi

I forgot to post....... 6.1 for me this morning 

Struggled with bs last night went to 3.9 so had 1 glucose tabs, 30 minutes later was down to 2.9 so had orange juice and toast! Was still only 4.5 at bedtime


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for mr this morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

Given that I had my biggest "carb craving" in a couple of months last night and snacked at bedtime , a not-disastrous 7.5 this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

Numbers are climing without the Glic. 13.3 this morning, down now to 8.1.


----------



## macast

8.8 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

5.8 for me


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me this morn


----------



## Mark T

5.7 for me today


----------



## AJLang

5.9 this morning (with CGM and 5.30am humalog)  but 17.1 yesterday morning because I hadn't put on a new sensor for the CGM - shows what a difference the CGM makes!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Howdy, all. A meh 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

hello peeps - 5.3 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## macast

this morning on waking my BG levels were.............. 6.0  

I haven't had anything as low as a 6 for over 6 months!!!!


----------



## Katieb

macast said:


> this morning on waking my BG levels were.............. 6.0
> 
> I haven't had anything as low as a 6 for over 6 months!!!!



That's fab news!! Well done you!Katiex


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 for me today....


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.0 for me


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## Katieb

5.9 today. First one under 6 since before christmas! Katiex


----------



## Phil65

10.1 for me.....my highest for a long time


----------



## Dizzydi

elo 4.8 again for me


----------



## macast

up a bit on yesterday but still low for me at 7.2


----------



## Steff

Phil65 said:


> 10.1 for me.....my highest for a long time



Any reasoning behind that Phil or just a fluke result ?


----------



## Steff

5.2 fir me this morn


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo 4.5 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

happy days - 4.8 for me


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me today...


----------



## Newtothis

4.8 for me today...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

I was 6.3 this morning, after going to bed at 6.4!


----------



## Steff

4,3 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

Steff said:


> 4,3 for me today



Very good number Steff....


----------



## Steff

Newtothis said:


> Very good number Steff....



Thank you big surprise cause day time levels have been hovering between 7 and 10


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.0 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Sigh, 14.8 this morning.


----------



## slipper

5.0 for me.


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

5.9 for me


----------



## Mark T

6.7 for me today.  Possibly a little higher then normal because I was rushing around the house a bit before i got around to testing?


----------



## Phil65

6.3 for me......morning all


----------



## macast

7.2 this morning    beginning to feel that my morning levels are coming down now


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> 7.2 this morning    beginning to feel that my morning levels are coming down now





Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.2 for me





Hazel said:


> I was 5.0 this morning



All good numbers  After a reasonable start to the day I have had rotten levels all day despite loads of extra insulin so have definitely got a cold or something. Seems I need to practically double my insulin for a minor infection!


----------



## Newtothis

its a little late by a 5.4 for me today at 5.30am...


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> All good numbers  After a reasonable start to the day I have had rotten levels all day despite loads of extra insulin so have definitely got a cold or something. Seems I need to practically double my insulin for a minor infection!



Oh no! I hope those levels settle for you and it is only a wannabe cold!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.8 for me



Good morning Di  6.1 for me


----------



## Steff

5,5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! A 4.4 for me this morning after a night of virtually no sleep. When I did get to sleep I had a really vivid dream that turned into a nightmare and I remember forcing myself to wake up because I had become paralysed in my dream - I tested and I was 3.8, so I'm not sure if the hypo and nightmare were related as I had no other symptoms  I was 5.8 before bed which is usually fine for me - might have to drop the lantus a unit tonight!


----------



## Dizzydi

Must be something in the air i couldn't sleep either.. 4.1 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

A little late for me today but a respectable *5.2* for me.


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A little late for me today but a respectable *5.2* for me.



Have you just got up then?


----------



## Gareth

7.2 for me.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Steff

morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! I was 5.1 this morning, so glad I reduced my lantus last night!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Steff

morning 5.0 today


----------



## macast

I'm stunned with a reading of 5.4!!!

I haven't had a reading as low as this for about 5 months 

infact all my readings for the last 4 days have been lower than my normal.  do you suppose the magnesium tablets I started taking 2 weeks ago are having a positive effect?


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> I'm stunned with a reading of 5.4!!!
> 
> I haven't had a reading as low as this for about 5 months
> 
> infact all my readings for the last 4 days have been lower than my normal.  do you suppose the magnesium tablets I started taking 2 weeks ago are having a positive effect?



That's a terrific result!  I have no idea if magnesium tablets do you any good, but whatever the reason is, it is good to see such perfect numbers - well done!


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.7 for me today...



Excellent!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me. Went to bed having eaten toast and a couple of glucose tabs after dropping to 3.4, surprised i was only 3.6 when I woke


----------



## AJLang

2.30pm 19 so had 7 units of humalog it went down to 12.8 during night but upon waking back to 19 (the humalog pen is definitely working) so I've had another 5 units


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 3.6 for me. Went to bed having eaten toast and a couple of glucose tabs after dropping to 3.4, surprised i was only 3.6 when I woke



That is a surprise Di. Does it need a reduction in levelmir do you think? Are you sleeping OK? I've had poor sleep lately and have found myself dropping lower in the night.



AJLang said:


> 2.30pm 19 so had 7 units of humalog it went down to 12.8 during night but upon waking back to 19 (the humalog pen is definitely working) so I've had another 5 units



I hope the 5 units do the trick Amanda. It does sound as though it's doing something, given the drop you had with the 7 units, but I wonder why it came back up again so much? Might it be the stress from the work you are doing? Or perhaps the horrifying notion of my as The Diabetes Fairy?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> That is a surprise Di. Does it need a reduction in levelmir do you think? Are you sleeping OK? I've had poor sleep lately and have found myself dropping lower in the night.
> 
> Think I could do with a reduction me thinks! I was surprised myself walking at that level. not slept great all week Gggrrrrrrr


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 for me today....(same as yesterday)


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> That is a surprise Di. Does it need a reduction in levelmir do you think? Are you sleeping OK? I've had poor sleep lately and have found myself dropping lower in the night.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the 5 units do the trick Amanda. It does sound as though it's doing something, given the drop you had with the 7 units, but I wonder why it came back up again so much? Might it be the stress from the work you are doing? Or perhaps the horrifying notion of my as The Diabetes Fairy?



Thanks very much Alan.  The fun of imagining you as The Diabetes Fairy definitely reduced my stress levels. At a guess high BGs caused by stress and the food that I ate during the day being slow to leave due to the gastoparesis.  Down to 15.2 now so it is going the right way and will be helped when I walk Susie soon


----------



## macast

oooops!  back up to 7.9 this morning after such great readings for 2 days.... but I didn't have a snack before bed last night in a bid to cut out some cals and help the weight-loss.  perhaps I won't cut out the midnight snack after all


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> oooops!  back up to 7.9 this morning after such great readings for 2 days.... but I didn't have a snack before bed last night in a bid to cut out some cals and help the weight-loss.  perhaps I won't cut out the midnight snack after all



No, it could be that snack is stopping the Dawn Phenomenon (when your liver gives you an extra boost of glucose)


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> No, it could be that snack is stopping the Dawn Phenomenon (when your liver gives you an extra boost of glucose)



isn't this fun!!!!

no?


----------



## slipper

Yay, 4.2 for me, lowest ever.  Been high since chest infection so presume back to normal now.

Mind you, I have stopped Xmas snacking too

I'm over 500 posts too, do I get a certificate


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Yay, 4.2 for me, lowest ever.  Been high since chest infection so presume back to normal now.
> 
> Mind you, I have stopped Xmas snacking too
> 
> I'm over 500 posts too, do I get a certificate



You'll soon be at 1,000 at this rate, and receive your special, hand-crafted virtual certificate! 

Great numbers, just shows what an infection (and temptations) can do to you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.3 for me this morning, which is a bit on the low side - it looks like I will have to reduce my lantus from 4 to 3 - reaching the point where I could really do with a half-unit lantus pen!


----------



## Newtothis

I've scored an hatrick... another *4.7* for me today (and no my meter isn't broke...)


----------



## Tezzz

6.7 today...


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 4.3 for me this morning, which is a bit on the low side - it looks like I will have to reduce my lantus from 4 to 3 - reaching the point where I could really do with a half-unit lantus pen!



Snap - 4.3 for me as well


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Snap - 4.3 for me as well



Have you changed your levemir yet Di? How many units do you take, out of interest?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Have you changed your levemir yet Di? How many units do you take, out of interest?



Hi Alan currently on 10 units dropped it last night from 11,went up to 12 over Christmas. Will see how I am for a few more days and then drop again if need be x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.4 for me this morning, despite lowering my lantus last night. Debating whether to lower it to 2 units, which will be the lowest I've had it since diagnosis!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 4.8 for me


----------



## Mark T

6.2 for me today


----------



## Clarkey

6.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! I'm 5.2 this morning - now on 2 units of lantus, which is 90% less than when I was diagnosed


----------



## Steff

6.8 fr me today


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm a 3.9 again this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I'm a 3.9 again this morning!



I know it's a pain, but it might be worth doing a 3am test Di, as it's likely you are even lower at around that time.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I know it's a pain, but it might be worth doing a 3am test Di, as it's likely you are even lower at around that time.



Oh yeah maybe I should 

Think I need to check my novo as well, dropped to 2.7 at bedtime last night (2 nights previous were 3.6 and 3.9), I had 4 units with tea at 7.00 pm (Roast Turkey Breast, Sweet Potato and veggies). didnt have any orange so had to have high juice (hubby put 75ml with 125 ml water - I hit the roof at that and said it was too much will send me way to high) and 2 x toast


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Oh yeah maybe I should
> 
> Think I need to check my novo as well, dropped to 2.7 at bedtime last night (2 nights previous were 3.6 and 3.9), I had 4 units with tea at 7.00 pm (Roast Turkey Breast, Sweet Potato and veggies). didnt have any orange so had to have high juice (hubby put 75ml with 125 ml water - I hit the roof at that and said it was too much will send me way to high) and 2 x toast



I've had a few hypos recently, I think I am going through that 'transition' period where I am stepping up my training and finding it hard to estimate how much to drop my novorapid by. Might your hypos be due to your renewed efforts - you said you were starting out to try and lose a stone?


----------



## Newtothis

Had a bad day yesterday and this morning was a *5.7*, which is high for me  Was that stressed out that I brought on 2 head-aches...


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I've had a few hypos recently, I think I am going through that 'transition' period where I am stepping up my training and finding it hard to estimate how much to drop my novorapid by. Might your hypos be due to your renewed efforts - you said you were starting out to try and lose a stone?



Hi northy, yes with you on that, it was just what I was thinking, and will be keeping a very close eye on things x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Had a bad day yesterday and this morning was a *5.7*, which is high for me  Was that stressed out that I brought on 2 head-aches...



5.7 is a perfectly normal number Amanda, so your bad day hasn't had a bad effect on your levels, which is really encouraging  Hope you have a GOOD day tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! Crikey, I'm 4.4 this morning, despite lowering my lantus to 2 units a couple of nights ago! At this rate I might possibly end up on one or even no units of lantus - what does it all mean?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning! Crikey, I'm 4.4 this morning, despite lowering my lantus to 2 units a couple of nights ago! At this rate I might possibly end up on one or even no units of lantus - what does it all mean?



The naughty Diabetic fairy is playing with you. Think she must have an apprentice cause I was 3.3 when I got out of bed


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> The naughty Diabetic fairy is playing with you. Think she must have an apprentice cause I was 3.3 when I got out of bed



Oh dear! Do you think it might have something to do with me impersonating her for the half marathon? Perhaps I'm prettier than her and she's jealous!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.3 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Do you think it might have something to do with me impersonating her for the half marathon? Perhaps I'm prettier than her and she's jealous!



Oh for definite


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

morning all 5.2 for me


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> Good morning! 5.8 for me this morning



that looks better than yesterday's reading 



Steff said:


> morning all 5.2 for me



good one Steff 


really good low reading for me this morning at 6.0


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> that looks better than yesterday's reading
> 
> really good low reading for me this morning at 6.0



Yes, I was getting a bit concerned when I woke in the 4s after reducing my lantus to 2. Well done you, 6 is a good reading to wake up on


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo managed a 4.5 this morning - reduced Levemir last night to 9 units


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Elo managed a 4.5 this morning - reduced Levemir last night to 9 units



Ah! That's better than those 3s!


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me today..have had a very stressful week and a dicky tummy


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.9 for me today..have had a very stressful week and a dicky tummy



Sorry to hear that Amanda  Your levels are good though. Hope you are feeling much better soon and can have a stress-free weekend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.5 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Steff

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.8 for me





Steff said:


> Good morning 5.0 for me



Goodness, aren't we all doing well this morning?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Goodness, aren't we all doing well this morning?



Its that Friday feeling Alan


----------



## Medusa

4.1 this morning which brought a smile to my face


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> 4.1 this morning which brought a smile to my face



Woo! Living on the edge Medusa!


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to spoil the "good" threat 16.8 for me after 7 units of humalog at 5am......I feel like I need a duvet day, having problems focusing on the computer, but too much work to do (although it is meant to be my day off)


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to spoil the "good" threat 16.8 for me after 7 units of humalog at 5am......I feel like I need a duvet day, having problems focusing on the computer, but too much work to do (although it is meant to be my day off)



Sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope that your levels come down soon so that you can concentrate on your work better  Or should I be telling you off for working when it's your day off?


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> Sorry to spoil the "good" threat 16.8 for me after 7 units of humalog at 5am......I feel like I need a duvet day, having problems focusing on the computer, but too much work to do (although it is meant to be my day off)



gosh ....  hope thos levels come down soon x

I can't keep my eyes open when I go into double figures  .... well done for even managing to type 


good morning everyone....... I'm a happy 6.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan and Macast. Well done to both of you for excellent BGs.  I've failed to do any productive work so think I will stop for the day and work tomorrow and Sunday.  All I want to do now is sleep but my brother is fixing my front door.......but once he has finished with that me, my duvet and Susie will cuddle up together and try to sleep.


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 for me today and still have a dicky tummy


----------



## Medusa

Northerner said:


> Woo! Living on the edge Medusa!



i'm normally a bit higher than this in a morning to be honest, as you will see as and when i remember to post it in here lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## Medusa

morning everyone 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> morning everyone 6.2 for me



Why the sad face Medusa? 6.2 is pretty good and well within normal range


----------



## Medusa

7 is max right? for a pre meal, my hba1c aint where i want it to be so i'm trying to tighten up all my sugars to see if i can reduce it a bit for my next appointment, plus i find if i start the day right it continues that way


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> 7 is max right? for a pre meal, my hba1c aint where i want it to be so i'm trying to tighten up all my sugars to see if i can reduce it a bit for my next appointment, plus i find if i start the day right it continues that way



I would say that 6.2 is a good waking number, especially if you are going through a period of trying to tighten up and adjust, as you want to be comfortably in range overnight - the chances are that you would have been lower than this through the night. What was your level before bed like? If similar to your waking level then it suggests that your basal insulin is well-matched to your requirements


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me (9 units levemir again and 2 lb lost this week )


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.8 for me (9 units levemir again and 2 lb lost this week )



Woo! Go Di!


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2* this morning; did have a couple of cheese/onion rolls yesterday (to make me feel better - stressful week ). At least I didn't have what I really wanted - chocolate, cake and crisps...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5.2* this morning; did have a couple of cheese/onion rolls yesterday (to make me feel better - stressful week ). At least I didn't have what I really wanted - chocolate, cake and crisps...



5.2 is a great number  Hope you are feeling much better soon Amanda


----------



## macast

good morning..... great levels everyone 

well done on the 2lb loss Di 

a 6.2 reading for me this morning  getting better!!


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> good morning..... great levels everyone
> 
> well done on the 2lb loss Di
> 
> a 6.2 reading for me this morning  getting better!!



Nice one macast!


----------



## Steff

5,5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Medusa

5.2 for me today


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me dicky tummy to


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* for me today...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, no been around much - this morning was 5.4 - despite being 3.1 at 3am.

average mornings recently have been in the low 5s

hope everyone is well


----------



## pippin

Random one for dad today 5.0


----------



## Northerner

pippin said:


> Random one for dad today 5.0



Excellent!  4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.5 this morning



Good morning Hazel! A very nice waking number


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.3 for me today



Very good Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.0 for me



I would be looking to reduce the levemir again with a waking number of 4 Di - your increased exercise is clearly having a big effect! I'm surprised to be waking in the 4s even though I have lowered my lantus to only 2 units!


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 


don't know what happened ... but.... my reading was 9.1 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I would be looking to reduce the levemir again with a waking number of 4 Di - your increased exercise is clearly having a big effect! I'm surprised to be waking in the 4s even though I have lowered my lantus to only 2 units!



Yeah that was my thinking as well this morning - was really surprised with 4!!


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> 
> don't know what happened ... but.... my reading was 9.1 this morning



Oh dear, I hope you are not coming down with something


----------



## Steff

Hiya,
Just a quick one,
I sometimes see type 1/2 who get a waking of 4 and people tell them to dabble with there insulins, if i was to get a reading of 4 would that be ok as im not on insulin?


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, I hope you are not coming down with something



I think I might be Northerner    as I've been feeling generally 'unwell' then in the night I ended up with terrible coughing and this morning my nose keeps running 

could really do without this as I have my annual review on Thursday 




Steff said:


> Hiya,
> Just a quick one,
> I sometimes see type 1/2 who get a waking of 4 and people tell them to dabble with there insulins, if i was to get a reading of 4 would that be ok as im not on insulin?



good question!  I wondered that too Steff


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> I think I might be Northerner    as I've been feeling generally 'unwell' then in the night I ended up with terrible coughing and this morning my nose keeps running
> 
> could really do without this as I have my annual review on Thursday



This won't affect your annual review macast, as your HbA1c measures over a much bigger timescale


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hiya,
> Just a quick one,
> I sometimes see type 1/2 who get a waking of 4 and people tell them to dabble with there insulins, if i was to get a reading of 4 would that be ok as im not on insulin?



Yes it would be fine Steff - it's only when you are on insulin or another medication that might cause your levels to drop into a hypo that you need to be concerned at waking so low, so this is why we would be looking to reduce insulin when it happens to us


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes it would be fine Steff - it's only when you are on insulin or another medication that might cause your levels to drop into a hypo that you need to be concerned at waking so low, so this is why we would be looking to reduce insulin when it happens to us



Thank you Alan.


----------



## Medusa

i woke to a 3.3  and my levels been lower than normal all day, no training for me today and thinking bout reducing my lantus as my before bed was 9.8


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> i woke to a 3.3  and my levels been lower than normal all day, no training for me today and thinking bout reducing my lantus as my before bed was 9.8



That is quite a drop, hope the reduction gives you a good waking number


----------



## Newtothis

A respectable *5* for me today...sorry for the late post...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A respectable *5* for me today...sorry for the late post...



Very good Amanda  Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Very good Amanda  Are you feeling better now?



Much better thanks Alan - stomach pains have eased after 3 days; been feeling dizzy recently so have a GP appointment on Wednesday - its bizzare but since diagnosis I've become a hypocondriac..


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Much better thanks Alan - stomach pains have eased after 3 days; been feeling dizzy recently so have a GP appointment on Wednesday - its bizzare but since diagnosis I've become a hypocondriac..



I think you just become much more aware of your health when you are diagnosed, because diabetes forces you to consider things in fine detail that probably never entered your mind before. Glad to hear you are feeling much better, I hope that the GP can solve the dizziness problem


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone, 4.8


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning everyone, 4.8



Good morning Hazel!  5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me, didnt reduce insulin last night wanted to give it a day or two first


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.8 for me, didnt reduce insulin last night wanted to give it a day or two first



Looking good Di


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.3 for me



Must be that cold Steff, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Must be that cold Steff, hope you feel better soon



Cheers Alan.Reckon it must be eve reading was 7.0 so definetly rising


----------



## macast

10.9 this morning 

I'm definately not well


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> 10.9 this morning
> 
> I'm definately not well



Hope they start coming down soon macast, and that you are feeling much better before too long


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.2* for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.2* for me today...



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.2


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning naughty 3.4 for me.... Was 9.2 at bedtime bit high for me not enough novo with my minted lamb late tea


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me ..


----------



## pippaandben

7.7 this morning at 8.15. Coming down by 0.1 each morning for last 5 days. 5.8 last night before bed at midnight. I am regularly higher in the morning usually by 2.0. Both this morning and last night are my lowest readings ever so the tablets are at long last working. 3 x 30mg Diamicron and 2x1000mg Metformin. Went from 2 to 3 Diamicron 3 weeks ago.
Question: Presumably I will plateau  but would I then reduce tablets - anyone experienced this?


----------



## Medusa

4.4 this morning and off to see new diabetic consultant today, moved to a hospital nearer to where i live


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## macast

good morning everyone....... 9.6 for me 

I'm seeing my DSN for my annual review tomorrow and have a doc appointment on Friday regarding the pain in the site of my operation.  I know I have the sniffles but pain in my side seems to coinside with my rise in morning BG


----------



## Medusa

hope you get the pain sorted out macast


----------



## GlucoseGary

Bless me fellow posters, for I have sinned. It has been over 2 weeks since my last confession 

Actually, although I've felt things have gone pretty badly, and I haven't been nearly as disciplined as before Christmas, there's nothing too shocking to report, just a long string of depressingly unimpressive numbers. Waking average has been 7.7 in that time (compared to a best-ever 14-day average of 7.2), with a worst single reading of 8.7.

Not looking forward to tomorrow's number, though - it was DD's birthday today and the OH bakes a mean sponge cake. It would have been churlish to turn it down; but maybe should have refused the second slice


----------



## Steff

7.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

My confession and contrition obviously left the diabetes fairy in a good mood.
6.5 today. 
Did I mention the sausage rolls?


----------



## MummyRose2009

Well since i was diagnosed and released from hospital my mornings have been
23rd - 19.6
24th - 8.8
25th - 20.2
26th - 16.4
I'm still really high and bouncing up and down at the moment  hoping it all calms down the more i get a grip on things. Luckily no ketones in my wee but i'm having to scan my food before i eat it to make sure i don't eat anything high in sugar or carbs


----------



## MummyRose2009

When i went into hospital it was reading HI on the blood testers so at least its come down some lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.5 for me this morning, a little higher than usual


----------



## Steff

morning all 6.7 remnetns of cold r wearing off


----------



## Hazel

'morning all, 4.8 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me, 1 unit reduction last night!


----------



## AJLang

10.5 but I didn't need my extra humalog during the night so that was a bonus


----------



## MummyRose2009

18.5 followed by 20 units of isophane and 12 units of humalog  and thats before brekky


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

6.8 this morning..... hopefully my morning levels are dropping back down again


----------



## slipper

Morning all, 4.7 today.

Had a 3.2 Tuesday, how can that be


----------



## Newtothis

*5* for me today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5* for me today....



Excellent! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Are you feeling better now?



I'm just feeling a little off-sorts - had a stressful couple of weeks (work) and have been a little naughty...had chocolate & wotsits today...so need to re-focus. Swimming was good last night so have upped my lessons from 30mins to an hour... apart from that tummy troubles have gone, just need to cheer myself up... thank you for asking.. xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> I'm just feeling a little off-sorts - had a stressful couple of weeks (work) and have been a little naughty...had chocolate & wotsits today...so need to re-focus. Swimming was good last night so have upped my lessons from 30mins to an hour... apart from that tummy troubles have gone, just need to cheer myself up... thank you for asking.. xx



Great to hear that the swimming is going so well Amanda! Who would have thought a year ago? Hope you feel cheerier soon 

I'm 5.3 this morning


----------



## Steff

5,8 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning what a fright I had when I tested this morn 

Right hand 1.9 I was like no way! 

So tested left hand 3.4 

I definitely was not 1.9 so how can they have been so different..... I'm completely baffled. 

Still 3.4 to low, will see what happens in next couple of days and reduce again if necessary


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning what a fright I had when I tested this morn
> 
> Right hand 1.9 I was like no way!
> 
> So tested left hand 3.4
> 
> I definitely was not 1.9 so how can they have been so different..... I'm completely baffled.
> 
> Still 3.4 to low, will see what happens in next couple of days and reduce again if necessary



Wow, those low levels are really persisting, despite the lowering of the levemir! Can't explain the 1.9, you'd normally expect it to read too high if the was a problem


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8 *for me today...


----------



## MummyRose2009

18,1  still high for me


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me been poorly and up since 4am though.Tummy doing the congo


----------



## Mark T

5.3 for me this morning, just wow - I'm usually in the 6's!

Hope you get better soon Steff.


----------



## MummyRose2009

It was10.9 before bed and 18.8 this morning, i'm wondering if i'm taking enough slow release in an evening. I reckon it'll come d own again throughout the  day but only got enough strips to test before dinner n tea


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> 5.1 for me been poorly and up since 4am though.Tummy doing the congo



Aw steff that's awful really feel for you after experiencing serve stomach pains myself yesterday. 

Well my bs was 3.7 this morn, still to low, gonna reduce to 7 levemir tonight and see how I get on with that


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Aw steff that's awful really feel for you after experiencing serve stomach pains myself yesterday.
> 
> Well my bs was 3.7 this morn, still to low, gonna reduce to 7 levemir tonight and see how I get on with that



Yeah I think us women cant take the posbh air in oxford, but hay I had the fish not chicken so maybe for me it was the alcohol


----------



## AJLang

8.2 at 3am but 15.7 when I woke.  The CGM did wake me in the early hours to tell me that the BG had gone up but I was too tired to get out of bed to do my injection


----------



## Newtothis

*5.4* for me this morning....


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.4 this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me


----------



## MummyRose2009

16 this morning  better than 18.8


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me this morn - I was up during the night with severe stomarch cramps again and had bs of 5.2 at 3.30 am forgot to reduce levemir to 7 units, will do tonight tho


----------



## macast

good morning.... hope everyone is well today

now that the antibiotics are 'kicking in' my BG readings are better....... 6.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, I'm 5.2 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me, reduced to 7 levemir last night


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.2 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning All,
Just back from a few days away where I didn't take my meter  (but stayed pretty good).
This morning's score is a very respectable (for me) *6.1*.


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

lowest morning reading ever for me today at 4.9     I'm sooooo pleased with that!!!


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> lowest morning reading ever for me today at 4.9     I'm sooooo pleased with that!!!



Excellent!


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 for me this morning



That's me, you and Steff on 5.2 this morning! Good times!


----------



## Steff

5,4 for me today


----------



## MummyRose2009

6.6 yesterday 8.7 today


----------



## Hazel

morning peeps - 5.1 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## imtrying

5.7 for me this morning....JUST safe enough to drive!! wahoo!!


----------



## GlucoseGary

'Morning. 6.5 for me today.


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

this morning still continuing good levels at 6.2....... well they are good for me anyway


----------



## Paul

Avarage 6.2 last month


----------



## Steff

4,8 for me todaY


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Hazel

a disappointing 5.8 this morning - which I suppose isn't too bad following a carb fest at 2.15 am when I wakened to a 2.6.

Have a good day peeps


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> a disappointing 5.8 this morning - which I suppose isn't too bad following a carb fest at 2.15 am when I wakened to a 2.6.
> 
> Have a good day peeps



5.8 is a good result Hazel! Do you think your lantus needs lowering again?


----------



## Martin-Parent

My son averages at about 9 in the mornings but it has been on the way up.  We had 12 and 16 the last 2 days but today was a pleasing 7.6


----------



## imtrying

3.4 for me this morning *yuck*

treated with a few biscuits (I know not necessarily correct, but I know I wasn't in the process of dropping, more at a low steady-state) and was 5.7 before left home and drove!

feel exhausted though.... looks like i shall be suffering with a hypover for the morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

Creeping up day by day. 6.9 this morning.


----------



## novorapidboi26

7.3 for me, been in the 7s for the last 3 days, well chuffed........


----------



## Steff

5,6 for me ...


----------



## Hazel

Well chuffed at 5.2 this morning, as I reduced my Lantus intake last night by a whopping 25% - I thought perhaps that would have been a step too far, but hey, it seems to have worked.


----------



## imtrying

7.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

6.5 for me today.
That makes 4 days in a row under 7 - a new personal best!


----------



## MummyRose2009

Wouldnt know this morning cause no test strips thanks to my useless receptionist at the doctors...as soon as i can get though going to pick some more up. Feel fine anyways


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## GlucoseGary

Greetings from snowy Devon!
Keeping the run going, 6.7 today.


----------



## Newtothis

I was a whopping *5.9* today..but I don't know if that's because as soon as I tested the batteries went in my meter?? Although it could be because I had a severe flare up of my IBS this week...


----------



## Hazel

I took Alan's advice and dropped by Lantus, wakened to 5.8, higher than I would like - but is has stopped the med night hypo


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me this morn


----------



## Mark T

5.6 for me this morning 

Have to repeat a morning reading when I have not had 2 glasses of wine before bed.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Good morning, no reading yesterday (woke up late for DD's swimming lesson). Today the run has ended  but still only a 7.2 which isn't disastrous in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Hazel

yey, 5.2 this morning


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

7.6 this morning and yesterday morning


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm a few days behind so here goes

Sat 4.1
Sun 4.2
Today 4.5 

Pretty consistent for me - hope ya all are well xxx


----------



## PhilT

My BG's have been running high for quiet some time now, the highest 19.9 and the lowest being around 10.9. I have the diabetic clinic tomorrow so will definately be mentioning it to the nurse as I've felt really crap recently.


----------



## Steff

7.3................


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Good morning, no reading yesterday (woke up late for DD's swimming lesson). Today the run has ended  but still only a 7.2 which isn't disastrous in the grand scheme of things.





macast said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> 7.6 this morning and yesterday morning





PhilT said:


> My BG's have been running high for quiet some time now, the highest 19.9 and the lowest being around 10.9. I have the diabetic clinic tomorrow so will definately be mentioning it to the nurse as I've felt really crap recently.





Steff said:


> 7.3................



Oh dear, what's happening to all of us? 7.7 for me this morning  Bit of a sore throat, so I suspect a cold...

Hope everyone can report better levels soon! Hope you can find a solution Phil


----------



## Hazel

yey, still doing well after reducing my Lantus intake.  For me 5.1 this morning.

stay warm everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> yey, still doing well after reducing my Lantus intake.  For me 5.1 this morning.
> 
> stay warm everyone



Great stuff Hazel  I'm heading in the opposite direction at the moment with the lantus!


----------



## AlisonM

Yesterday, and pretty much the previous fortnight give or take half a point either way:

Waking 14+
Lunch 9.5+
Teatime 9.0+
Bedtime 8.5+

Today:

[headscratch]Waking 7.3
Lunchtime 6.1
Half an hour ago 4.3[/headscratch]

I'm not complaining obviously but ????Eh????


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Yesterday, and pretty much the previous fortnight give or take half a point either way:
> 
> Waking 14+
> Lunch 9.5+
> Teatime 9.0+
> Bedtime 8.5+
> 
> Today:
> 
> [headscratch]Waking 7.3
> Lunchtime 6.1
> Half an hour ago 4.3[/headscratch]
> 
> I'm not complaining obviously but ????Eh????



Looks like the Fairy spilled some of her dust! Hope it continues


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm late again 4.9 this morn


----------



## imtrying

5.1 for me this morning - pleased with that considering I was 30.something at 8.30pm last night


----------



## Northerner

5.8 for me this morning, but have got a rotten cold - no running for me at the moment and have had to hike my insulin doses  My 7-day average has gone up from around 5.5 to 7.1


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me this morn


----------



## Mark T

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## GlucoseGary

Belated greetings,
6.9 yesterday, 7.1 today. I seem to have found a rhythm!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

morning all 5.3 for me


----------



## imtrying

morning all. 4.9 for me this morning...which should be good, but need to drive so rubbish really!! lol


----------



## AJLang

10.5 at 2am (had two units of humalog but definitely didnn't have a hypo)
23.5 at 6am 9 units of humalog brough it down to 10.5 at 8.30am.................but I don't feel too well after the high sugar


----------



## Hazel

very late rise for me this morning, so I suppose 5.6 is not too bad


----------



## novorapidboi26

5.4 for me today.................

A complete miracle to be honest...........


----------



## GlucoseGary

Howdy folks, 6.5 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Forgive me father for I have sinned - I ate chicken fried rice late last night with a little curry sauce and I got a very very naughty 


8.3 

That will teach me wont it !!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned - I ate chicken fried rice late last night with a little curry sauce and I got a very very naughty
> 
> 
> 8.3
> 
> That will teach me wont it !!



Goodness me Di! I've never known it be so high!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Goodness me Di! I've never known it be so high!



Me neither lol - that will teach me - must instill in my brain no Chinese food ever - couldn't be helped tho - stuck at work late home pick hubby up from train station etc etc!!


----------



## Steff

Hi,

5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me, although I still have a cold and sore throat


----------



## Hazel

5.0 for me this morning


----------



## imtrying

6.7 for me this morning  PERFECT! (especially as gym last night & I ended up at 20 before bed  )


----------



## Dizzydi

A respectable 4.3 this morning vast improvement from yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Brrrrr!!!!! Good morning everyone!  5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

morn all 5.2 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.6 for me



No Chinese last night then Di?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> No Chinese last night then Di?



Definitely not lol... I'm having a cheeky curry tomorrow night with hubby and no doubt Monday morning will be bad


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 5.5 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning all. 7.4 for me yesterday, 6.4 today.


----------



## Dizzydi

I was a 4 this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.5 for me this morning. I think the effects of my cold/sore throat have gone now and I will have to bring my lantus back down again - also had hypos of 2.8, 2.9 and 3.2 yesterday which suggests it might be a bit too high!


----------



## Steff

morning 5.2 for me


----------



## GlucoseGary

Oops. 
Blowout meal for the OH's birthday last night leading to an 8.4 this morning, highest for almost a month. Must be extra good today


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Oops.
> Blowout meal for the OH's birthday last night leading to an 8.4 this morning, highest for almost a month. Must be extra good today



Oh dear! At least you know why, and it's only once a year!


----------



## imtrying

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

7.1 for me - Curry for valentines with hubby cause we r busy Tue !! 

Note to one's self again - stop eating Chinese and Curry  not fair !!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me this morning, I guess my lantus reduction still needs time to work through.


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.6 this morning



Still getting great numbers Hazel  Are you still reducing your lantus?


----------



## Hazel

Hi Alan, yes, but no longer several units at a time.    If I get a week at least at a constant level then I drop it by a single unit.   Got my new appt to see consultant at the hospital, in May.   So will have lost more weight by then and the insulin down even more.   Happy days!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hi Alan, yes, but no longer several units at a time.    If I get a week at least at a constant level then I drop it by a single unit.   Got my new appt to see consultant at the hospital, in May.   So will have lost more weight by then and the insulin down even more.   Happy days!



Brilliant! Boy, I bet your consultant is going to be shocked!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

4.8 for me today


----------



## imtrying

4.0 for me....(I have to drive first thing) so had some lucozade, half hour later - 5.0 so drank ONE mouthful more...then when I got to work an hour later I was up to 10!! grr  bloody driving ruins my levels!


----------



## GlucoseGary

To bed last night on 5.4. Woke this morning on *6.8*.


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> To bed last night on 5.4. Woke this morning on *6.8*.



Nice one Gary  Quite a lot of low numbers this morning, wonder if it's because Spring is on the way?


----------



## GlucoseGary

PS Di - looking back at yesterday's post, have you tried having an Indian where you just have, say, tikka chicken (without masala sauce) and a veg side? I was astonished how little I missed the rice/bread aspect of it all, but a couple of poppadoms won't hurt too much if you're really desperate.


----------



## Dizzydi

GlucoseGary said:


> PS Di - looking back at yesterday's post, have you tried having an Indian where you just have, say, tikka chicken (without masala sauce) and a veg side? I was astonished how little I missed the rice/bread aspect of it all, but a couple of poppadoms won't hurt too much if you're really desperate.



I have Gary, but tbh i dont do it often and I can live with a little rise now and again lol - think it is the Madras sauce that does it more than the rice he he he dont do nan or poppadoms - it's the naught d in me that rebels a little


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Mark T

4.8 for me this morning also!  I almost fell off the chair as that's the lowest I've ever had it in the morning.

I was actually 4.9 before bed, but I decided to leave that alone (i.e., not snack to bring it up)


----------



## Steff

14,3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> 4.8 for me this morning also!  I almost fell off the chair as that's the lowest I've ever had it in the morning.
> 
> I was actually 4.9 before bed, but I decided to leave that alone (i.e., not snack to bring it up)



That's excellent Mark! 



Steff said:


> 14,3 for me



What happened Steff? Did you scoff all your Heroes?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That's excellent Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> What happened Steff? Did you scoff all your Heroes?



No Alan rofl had 1 twirl, i have a cold back again and a nasty chesty cough


----------



## GlucoseGary

Good-oh, Di, we all need to break the shackles every now and again or we'd go mad(der) 

I've had my fun for this month, back down to 6.6 this a.m.


----------



## imtrying

6.8 for me when I woke up, 6.8 when I got to work! Maybe today the D fairy is on my side??


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Another 5.0 for me this morn - still on the 8 units levemir

Had a few naught late afternoon highs this week and cant figure out why ?? not had anything different


----------



## imtrying

Dizzydi said:


> Another 5.0 for me this morn - still on the 8 units levemir
> 
> Had a few naught late afternoon highs this week and cant figure out why ?? not had anything different



what time do you take your Levemir Di? Could that be running out?


----------



## Dizzydi

imtrying said:


> what time do you take your Levemir Di? Could that be running out?


Hi katie this did cross my mind. Take it at 10 in the evening. Reduced recently from 12 units to 8 due to low mornings.

Think fairy d is playing with me as my late afternoon bs was 4.7!  yesterday 9.3 day before 11.2


----------



## tomgallagher

219...I am disgusted with myself.


----------



## Northerner

tomgallagher said:


> 219...I am disgusted with myself.



I make that just over 12 mmol/l Tom - is this a normal or unusual waking number for you?


----------



## tomgallagher

It's unusual but I can't seem to stop the upward movement. I think my will power has evaporated.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me this morning - wondering if the lantus needs lowering to _one_ unit!


----------



## Hazel

Wow Alan, I should be so lucky - don't think I will ever see the day.

I ws 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Wow Alan, I should be so lucky - don't think I will ever see the day.
> 
> I ws 5.3 this morning.



That's a very good number to wake on Hazel - I always feel that waking in the 4s is a bit dodgy when you are on insulin as it's likely you were lower in the night. As for the lantus, it's all relative isn't it? You have probably made just as big a percentage reduction in yours as I have, which is amazing!


----------



## imtrying

Dizzydi said:


> Hi katie this did cross my mind. Take it at 10 in the evening. Reduced recently from 12 units to 8 due to low mornings.
> 
> Think fairy d is playing with me as my late afternoon bs was 4.7!  yesterday 9.3 day before 11.2



ah the wonderful D fairy guessing game!! wonderful! and those other results just throw a huge spanner in the works!

hope they sort themselves out soon


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.6 for me this morning - wondering if the lantus needs lowering to _one_ unit!



ONE???!!! lol Alan if you're lucky enough to do that, we might have to take your 'diabetic' title off you...before we're all so jealous we turn on you!  lol

Would be amazing to just be on 1 unit, and from your morning readings I'd say it seems definitely worth a go!


----------



## imtrying

4.3 for me this morning. RUBBISH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marier

Hi  Mine was  8.4


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Hi  Mine was  8.4



Is that lower than usual Marie? If so, great stuff!


----------



## Dizzydi

5.1 for me - hope i'm not hitting a steady rise - I'd like more 4's please !!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Hi All, 6.0 today - great for me


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Hi All, 6.0 today - great for me



That's terrific Gary!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me this morning, although that is probably because I was 7.7 before bed after miscalculating my evening meal dose.


----------



## Nicky1970

6.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Nicky1970 said:


> 6.4 this morning



Hi Nicky, good to see you joining in, and a good waking number there


----------



## Marier

Northerner

  Iv been all over the place for many months !!!   however   gettn  under control now  due to having the Glucose Machine in  my tummy  a few weeks ago  Biut last few day prior to me postn  i have been in target 
Marie  

BG  this am at 7.15am     5.6   we bit lower than i would of liked but  still happy


----------



## imtrying

rubbish for me - 11.3


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Northerner
> 
> Iv been all over the place for many months !!!   however   gettn  under control now  due to having the Glucose Machine in  my tummy  a few weeks ago  Biut last few day prior to me postn  i have been in target
> Marie
> 
> BG  this am at 7.15am     5.6   we bit lower than i would of liked but  still happy



I would say that 5.6 is pretty much perfect!  Good to hear that the CGM is helping you to get better control


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> rubbish for me - 11.3



That's a shame - can you think of any explanation why it should be high?


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> That's a shame - can you think of any explanation why it should be high?



the D fairy was well against me yesterday....TWICE yesterday I *forgot*  to inject...once for breakfast, and then again with dinner. I was 17 before bed, but did do an adjustment dose that should have taken me down to 5...but something didn't work 

I don't know why yesterday was like it was...it's so stupid...how can I forget to inject?? And to do it twice in a day  bad diabetic


----------



## Dizzydi

imtrying said:


> the D fairy was well against me yesterday....TWICE yesterday I *forgot*  to inject...once for breakfast, and then again with dinner. I was 17 before bed, but did do an adjustment dose that should have taken me down to 5...but something didn't work
> 
> I don't know why yesterday was like it was...it's so stupid...how can I forget to inject?? And to do it twice in a day  bad diabetic



Sometimes it happens !!

Today was 5.9 for me


----------



## Emmal31

Woke up to a 7.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me this morning - I lowered my lantus to 1 unit last night and went to bed at 5.0, so that's pretty steady from the looks of things!


----------



## Hazel

Good Lord Alan, what were you doing up so early?

Well, I blew it yesterday - I dropped Lantus by more than I normally do, too much as it proved, as I was 9.6 this morning.  Also I had by evening meal very late (after 10), so not pleased.

Back to the drawing board


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good Lord Alan, what were you doing up so early?
> 
> Well, I blew it yesterday - I dropped Lantus by more than I normally do, too much as it proved, as I was 9.6 this morning.  Also I had by evening meal very late (after 10), so not pleased.
> 
> Back to the drawing board



It's not an exact science Hazel, I'm sure you can refine the dose a bit and get those good numbers back  I was half-expecting a similar rise in numbers this morning, since I have effectively reduced my lantus by 50% last night, so quite surprised to be in the 4s still.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Nice control, Alan. You'll be controlling it to 1/100th of a point next 

After not testing yesterday morning (just got up & out in a rush) I can declare a 6.8 this morning.

That means I now have my 7-day and 14-day rolling average below 7, just need three or four good days to get my 30-day ave below that too, should set me up nicely for my forthcoming HbA1c.


----------



## Newtothis

Haven't been testing recently but was a *4.9 *yesterday and *4.8* today..


----------



## Marier

BAD DAY     23.1      had  few Hypos through day yesterday   havnt got a clue what was going on Bedtime last night 10.15pm  BG 5.6 had supper  less 1 cp   11.15 pm dint feel right so tested it   2.5 had Hypostop/Glucogel and Biscuit as was hungry  of to bed  felt very shaky  just not right astol 12.20am shoutd at hubbi  how i managed it i have no idea   was very sweaty and shaky  couldnt stand up  Iain tested it as i couldn,t   2.1  had more Hypostop  and Cereal  as  i was starving  checkd  BG EVERY 15 MIN and of to Bed at 1.45 am  BG 8.4  and i just knew i would throw a massive Bg this morning 
Marie

Sorry for long post


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> BAD DAY     23.1      had  few Hypos through day yesterday   havnt got a clue what was going on Bedtime last night 10.15pm  BG 5.6 had supper  less 1 cp   11.15 pm dint feel right so tested it   2.5 had Hypostop/Glucogel and Biscuit as was hungry  of to bed  felt very shaky  just not right astol 12.20am shoutd at hubbi  how i managed it i have no idea   was very sweaty and shaky  couldnt stand up  Iain tested it as i couldn,t   2.1  had more Hypostop  and Cereal  as  i was starving  checkd  BG EVERY 15 MIN and of to Bed at 1.45 am  BG 8.4  and i just knew i would throw a massive Bg this morning
> Marie
> 
> Sorry for long post



I'm sorry to hear this Marie, that's a real rollercoaster. I suspect that maybe your liver was kicking in at times after your hypos during the day and then maybe was running short on reserves later. Maybe after all that you ended up overtreating the last hypo to wake so high  

Hope you have a much better day/night and get something good tomorrow morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  5.7 for me this morning. Still not sure about this 1 unit of lantus, my levels were higher through the day yesterday although that may be due to me being less active. Not much point in trying to compensate for lack of basal with extra bolus, which is what I ended up doing.


----------



## sandym

Reading through a bunch of these replies I realise something is very wrong.  If I go to bed with a reading of anything under 10 I will have a hypo in the night or first thing - like I did this morning which ruined my chances of a Sunday lie in!  I really need some help and intend to get it now by insisting on specialist advice when I next talk to my GP.  I have realised I really am all over the place (highs and lows) compared to a lot of you on here.   I am on Novo Rapid and Lantus btw.


----------



## Hazel

yey!  much better than yesterday - 4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

sandym said:


> Reading through a bunch of these replies I realise something is very wrong.  If I go to bed with a reading of anything under 10 I will have a hypo in the night or first thing - like I did this morning which ruined my chances of a Sunday lie in!  I really need some help and intend to get it now by insisting on specialist advice when I next talk to my GP.  I have realised I really am all over the place (highs and lows) compared to a lot of you on here.   I am on Novo Rapid and Lantus btw.



Sandy, from what you say here I would say that it's more than likely that your lantus dose is too high. Ideally, you should drop no more than 1-2 mmol/l overnight - the lowest point is usually around 3 am so it's helpful to occasionally set your alarm and test at this time to see what is happening. If I wake in the 4s then I look to lowering my lantus - do you lower your dose after experiencing night hypos? If your lantus is wrong this will also be contributing to your ups and downs during the day - get yourself referred to a consultant-led clinic and get that DSN earning his/her money by having a good look at things!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> yey!  much better than yesterday - 4.9 this morning



Terrific Hazel!


----------



## Steff

16/02= 10.4
17/02=8.7
18/02=8.8
19/02=7.3


----------



## sandym

Thank you!  I shall try lowering it in the meantime bit by bit.  God I can't believe I haven't been told all this before.  I usually take between 10 - 13 of lantus.  And most mornings after breakfast I either hypo or have a higher reading.  Believe me, coming on here as had the most positive effect on me, for the first time since being diagnosed I actually feel like I could actually control this darned disease!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9 *for me today...


----------



## Northerner

sandym said:


> Thank you!  I shall try lowering it in the meantime bit by bit.  God I can't believe I haven't been told all this before.  I usually take between 10 - 13 of lantus.  And most mornings after breakfast I either hypo or have a higher reading.  Believe me, coming on here as had the most positive effect on me, for the first time since being diagnosed I actually feel like I could actually control this darned disease!



That's great to hear Sandy, so pleased you found us and now have lots of ideas to help you manage your diabetes!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Howdy all, another 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 16/02= 10.4
> 17/02=8.7
> 18/02=8.8
> 19/02=7.3



Amazing how you can chart an illness in your BG levels, isn't it? Glad to see they are heading back in the right directions Steff 



Newtothis said:


> *4.9 *for me today...



Terrific!


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Howdy all, another 6.8 for me today.



Excellent Gary - you seem to be getting some good, consistent numbers


----------



## Marier

6.2 for me  Happy with that gone down hill rest of day


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 6.2 for me  Happy with that gone down hill rest of day



That's a shame after such a good beginning


----------



## Marier

Northerner

Tottaly agtree probably did have to much Hypostop  however  i quesse its better to over do than not have enough when your in a bad way  Of course doesnt help when your Starving hungry  and just want to eat all the ingrediants of the cupboard   ha ha ha ha. Do you think thats whats happend my liver dump has kicked in just asking out of curiosity  Has anyone else had this happen  ???? 
thanks Marie


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  4.6 for me this morning. Not so sure what to do really - I normally reduce my lantus if I wake in the 4s, but since I'm only on 1 unit and it's a one unit pen, erm....


----------



## Steff

morning all 7.3 for me


----------



## imtrying

morning levels over the weekend were pants 

Saturday - 21.6
Sunday - 18.4
today - 14.6

I think I need to do some overnight testing as all my pre-bed readings were 12.6, 8, and 8.4 so should never have been waking up to those readings 

First guess would be Levemir, but it worked fine for the first 8 out of 12 mornings.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Let slip a good run of sixes today, but only with a *7.0* so no reason to panic just yet


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> morning levels over the weekend were pants
> 
> Saturday - 21.6
> Sunday - 18.4
> today - 14.6
> 
> I think I need to do some overnight testing as all my pre-bed readings were 12.6, 8, and 8.4 so should never have been waking up to those readings
> 
> First guess would be Levemir, but it worked fine for the first 8 out of 12 mornings.



I'd be suspicious of the levemir too and try changing the cartridge


----------



## Violetrose2004

Well, good Monday morning to you all!
My test this morning - 2.6!!! Woke to find husband force feeding me sugar cubes! Great way to start the day!
Not enough cereal for supper I think!
Have a lovely hypo free day!!
H.


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> I'd be suspicious of the levemir too and try changing the cartridge



Thanks Alan - I've done a separate thread as I feel this could overtake this thread


----------



## Hazel

I'm happy with with 5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me this morning, so it looks like the one unit of lantus is set about right!


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.7 this morning



Perfect!


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.7 for me today



Heading back down Steff. I always find that it takes about 3 days for my levels to get back to normal after an illness.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Morning all, disappointed this morning in a 7.5.


----------



## imtrying

happy, happy, happy  6.9 for me this morning!


----------



## Marier

A dissapointing  14.2  yest 
again  13.9 this am  not sure whats going on mite try no carbs tonight after dinner


----------



## Newtothis

I had far too much pasta last night and went to bed on a 8.3 so was suprised to wake up to a* 4.8*.


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Morning all, disappointed this morning in a 7.5.



Hope things go better today Gary 



Marier said:


> A dissapointing  14.2  yest
> again  13.9 this am  not sure whats going on mite try no carbs tonight after dinner



Hope you wake to better numbers this morning Marie. What was your bedtime reading? It looks as though you might need more basal insulin if you are consistently waking in the teens - might be worth talking to your DSN 

I woke to 5.3 this morning  I was 5.2 before bed and woke in the night, so I tested and was 5.3! How's that for staying steady overnight?


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning





Steff said:


> 5.3 for me today



We're all in synch!  Good to see your levels are back to normal Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> We're all in synch!  Good to see your levels are back to normal Steff



Thx Alan even my evening ones last 2 evenings have been in 6s


----------



## imtrying

rubbish for me again... 11.5 for me after spending all evening in double figures Booooo!


----------



## Marier

5.4  Im well Happy  at Clinic this morning  and had  carb free breakfast however  BG just kept rising so my BI isnt seeing me through so have to change my times to 8am and 8pm instead of 10.30 am and 10.30 pm  to seee  if ti makes a diffrance


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 5.8  Im well Happy  at Clinic this morning  and had  carb free breakfast however  BG just kept rising so my BI isnt seeing me through so have to change my times to 8am and 8pm instead of 10.30 am and 10.30 pm  to seee  if ti makes a diffrance



That's a great number Marie  Hope the switch in timing helps with the morning rise


----------



## Marier

Me too. Not sure i understand it all but will give it a try till Mon  till i email my Diary through to DSN


----------



## Newtothis

Another *4.9* for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.3 for me x



Snap!!!


----------



## imtrying

9.7 for me....

but ok with that as I didn't test before eating last night, guessed, injected and then when I tested an hour later I was only 5.2  and had injected 10u of novorapid as I thought I was high. Spent an hour before bed drinking a whole bottle of lucozade! Was only 6.3 before going to bed and it was only 2 hours after injecting for dinner  scary, but I made it through the night...so I'll take the 9.7 on the chin!


----------



## Marier

5.9   for me    and thats me as from 8am this  orn  taking my  Levimir so fingers xd   changing times work  been really quite teady all day 

Aww Poor you Katie hope you feeling ok today  cant belive you drank a whole bottle of lucozade  and still had good results


----------



## Newtothis

I woke to a *5.5* today - mind you I did have 2 slices of toast in bed at 
9.30pm last night... (I was hungry....)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

morning all 5.4 for me today


----------



## Medusa

4.4 for me today


----------



## imtrying

another rubbish morning for me - 10.5 following somehow leaving work at 8.4 and being 20 by the time I got home!!! (with no food or anything in me )


----------



## Marier

8.1    Happy Happy Happy


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.5* for me today... it was that hot cross bun


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Marier

11.1   we bit higher than id like but Hypo last night  so think some of it coming from that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me last two mornings


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.5


----------



## Steff

morn 5.6 for me


----------



## Newtothis

A *5* for me today...


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A *5* for me today xx


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.2 again today


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.6* for me today xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.6* for me today xx



Wow! Brilliant Amanda  For some unknown reason I was 8.3 this morning and my levels generally have been higher than normal today, plus more insulin.


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Mark T

4.6 for me this morning


----------



## imtrying

Hi all, I've not been too great the last couple of days...I've been in court for an employment tribunal with work and think the stress has got to me, along with wanting to run a little higher to avoid hypos in front of solicitors, barristers and the judge! 

Here's hoping for better results moving on!


----------



## RissyKay

for the past 2 weeks I have been waking up to levels between 17 and 23 - I am ill though so that could be it!!


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.2* for me today xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.9


----------



## manofkent99

*manofkent99*

Mine was 6.8 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 11.4 for me , frankly could not care a less at the minute about my diabetes


----------



## RissyKay

5.5 for me.... But I do have an insulin drip... Does that count??


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

8.2 .............................


----------



## imtrying

Steff said:


> Morning 11.4 for me , frankly could not care a less at the minute about my diabetes



what's up Steff??


----------



## imtrying

20.7 for me this morning....following up a 21.4 yesterday morning.

Sometimes I just want to give up


----------



## Emmal31

9.8 for me this morning I am quite happy with that considering the problems I've been having with hypo's lately.


----------



## Marier

5.1  been ill past few days  but back on trck this morning yippeeee


----------



## jenni b

7.0 for me even tho I didn't take pioglitazone and 4.1 at bed time last night!


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.6* for me today xx


----------



## Paul

6.5 average last month


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Steff

8.3 for me


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.2* for me today... xx


----------



## Steff

12,4 for me


----------



## manofkent99

6.8 for me this morning.  Could do better!


----------



## Newtothis

*5.3 *for me today...


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me


----------



## Hazel

for me 5.0 this morning which is amazing as I forgot my Lantus injection last night


----------



## Steff

6.6 ........


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning



Good to see that missed lantus injection hasn't come back to bite you Hazel! 

I was 8.5 this morning, with a 9.4 yesterday - curse this bug!


----------



## AJLang

5.6 this morning with no extra humalog injections during the night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 5.6 this morning with no extra humalog injections during the night



Terrific!


----------



## Steff

6.2  today


----------



## Northerner

6.5 for me today - better than yesterday!


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## imtrying

16.4 for me today....after a 1am hypo


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 16.4 for me today....after a 1am hypo



Sorry to hear that Katie  Hope your levels get back to normal and you have a better night tonight - any idea what caused the hypo?


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that Katie  Hope your levels get back to normal and you have a better night tonight - any idea what caused the hypo?



yep...the wonderful puzzle that is exercise!! I had active insulin when I went into the class, I was 5.0 when we finished, half hour later (before dinner) I was 7.5. Injected full amount for dinner as levels were rising. 2.5 hours later before bed I was 8.9. 2 hours after that, woke up in a sweaty mess 

I thought I'd done alright as the levels were rising rather than falling before going to bed. Had I injected less for dinner, I'd have been high surely...? 

Makes no sense, but yes, that's why!


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> yep...the wonderful puzzle that is exercise!! I had active insulin when I went into the class, I was 5.0 when we finished, half hour later (before dinner) I was 7.5. Injected full amount for dinner as levels were rising. 2.5 hours later before bed I was 8.9. 2 hours after that, woke up in a sweaty mess
> 
> I thought I'd done alright as the levels were rising rather than falling before going to bed. Had I injected less for dinner, I'd have been high surely...?
> 
> Makes no sense, but yes, that's why!



I try never to go to bed with active insulin, which I know isn't always easy for everyone. Often, my levels will rise to around 2.5-3hours after eating/injecting and then can fall quite a lot in the next 1-2 hours, so if I am below around 8.5 at 3 hours I'll usually have a snack. Good example was last night - I was 6.0 3 hours after injecting, so had a snack, but even so 5 hours after injecting I had fallen to 3.2, possibly due to earlier exercise. If I had gone to bed at 2.5 hours after injecting and without the snack I would have been through the floor 

It sounds like maybe that 8.9 was the peak and then started falling, but you couldn't know that because you weren't able to test after 4-5 hours. If it was me, I'd probably reduce evening meal insulin after exercise to reduce the risk.


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> I try never to go to bed with active insulin, which I know isn't always easy for everyone. Often, my levels will rise to around 2.5-3hours after eating/injecting and then can fall quite a lot in the next 1-2 hours, so if I am below around 8.5 at 3 hours I'll usually have a snack. Good example was last night - I was 6.0 3 hours after injecting, so had a snack, but even so 5 hours after injecting I had fallen to 3.2, possibly due to earlier exercise. If I had gone to bed at 2.5 hours after injecting and without the snack I would have been through the floor
> 
> It sounds like maybe that 8.9 was the peak and then started falling, but you couldn't know that because you weren't able to test after 4-5 hours. If it was me, I'd probably reduce evening meal insulin after exercise to reduce the risk.



Thanks Alan. Yeah the active insulin stuff is hard as I don't even have enough hours even if I injected as soon as I walked through my front door!! 

I am doing a very similar class tonight (high intensity) so will do the same, but half (???) my suggested dose for the carbs....does that sound about right?


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> Thanks Alan. Yeah the active insulin stuff is hard as I don't even have enough hours even if I injected as soon as I walked through my front door!!
> 
> I am doing a very similar class tonight (high intensity) so will do the same, but half (???) my suggested dose for the carbs....does that sound about right?



My normal reduction would be around 10-20%, so a 50% drop would probably be too much for me - but then I am able to monitor myself before bed. I know it would be a pain, but perhaps you could set an alarm for around 4.5 hours after eating/injecting so you could test and get an idea for how much of a reduction you make. If you reduce by 50% and you are way too high when you test, you'll have an idea of what the reduction might need to be.


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> My normal reduction would be around 10-20%, so a 50% drop would probably be too much for me - but then I am able to monitor myself before bed. I know it would be a pain, but perhaps you could set an alarm for around 4.5 hours after eating/injecting so you could test and get an idea for how much of a reduction you make. If you reduce by 50% and you are way too high when you test, you'll have an idea of what the reduction might need to be.



I can only give it a go, hey?! 2am alarm - good luck! class is 7.30 - 8.30pm so should manage to get back and do myself something to eat by 9pm (and inject). Probably won't make it to bed for 10pm, but hopefully 11. 

My pen only does 1u increases so it won't be exact, but I'll give it a go! Maybe I'll try tonight just knocking 2 u off. (my i:c ratio is 1.5u:10g) and I'm planning on having 2 slices of toast...about 15g carbs each, so 30 total, so normal dose would be 4.5 (4 if a little lower, 5 if a little higher)...so maybe inject 3u? What about if a correction dose is needed - should I ignore it, or reduce the adjustment dose, or do the adjustment dose at the normal ratio?? Sorry - so many questions!


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> I can only give it a go, hey?! 2am alarm - good luck! class is 7.30 - 8.30pm so should manage to get back and do myself something to eat by 9pm (and inject). Probably won't make it to bed for 10pm, but hopefully 11.
> 
> My pen only does 1u increases so it won't be exact, but I'll give it a go! Maybe I'll try tonight just knocking 2 u off. (my i:c ratio is 1.5u:10g) and I'm planning on having 2 slices of toast...about 15g carbs each, so 30 total, so normal dose would be 4.5 (4 if a little lower, 5 if a little higher)...so maybe inject 3u? What about if a correction dose is needed - should I ignore it, or reduce the adjustment dose, or do the adjustment dose at the normal ratio?? Sorry - so many questions!



If I woke up a bit on the high side in the middle of the night I'd just leave it unless it was scarily high - remember that you will also be more sensitive to your basal insulin, and again, if it was me I wouldn't want to be putting any more active insulin into me unless it was absolutely necessary - I know some people are less concerned about correcting but I've only ever done it about 5 times in 4 years. But obviously, I'm only qualified for my own diabetes management


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.5 for me today



I almost matched you Hazel - 5.6 for me this morning, getting back to normal again


----------



## imtrying

8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 8.1 for me this morning



Woohoo!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.7 for me today



Hazel, we'll have to stop almost matching levels like this, people will talk!


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me today


----------



## slipper

I seem to have stabilized now at just below 5 (on my twice weekly permitted fasting tests). Really pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> I seem to have stabilized now at just below 5 (on my twice weekly permitted fasting tests). Really pleased with that.



Wow, that terrific!


----------



## slipper

Thanks Northerner, hard work paid off as did all the advice from here, so its applause all round,


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today and a *4.7* yesterday - numbers this week have been in the upper 4s/low 5s so really pleased...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.6* today and a *4.7* yesterday - numbers this week have been in the upper 4s/low 5s so really pleased...



Superb!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Medusa

7.2 for me today.... but had a low before bed think i mis judged what i ate considering i would be sleeping on it..... grrr


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today..


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, 5.2


----------



## Steff

Morn 7. 3 for me


----------



## Steff

morn 5.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Marier

morning   hows everyone today    7.1  for me this morn


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me this morning


----------



## xxlou_lxx

4.5 this morning,


----------



## Mark T

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

My goodness, so many perfect waking levels!


----------



## imtrying

6.0  (not as perfect as those 4s, but as I need to drive, it's perfect for me!) especially as it's the morning after Body Attack class!


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm quite a bit behind with my morning bs - they have been pretty steady - ended up back at 10 units levemir and 3 weeks ago and now reducing again.

Now back to 9 units

My bs this morn was 4.9


----------



## Steff

13/03= 9.3
14/03=7.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 4.9 for me today


----------



## FM001

6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me


----------



## Hazel

a disappointing 5.5


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> a disappointing 5.5



Hey Hazel, that's a perfect 'Goldilocks' number - just right!


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.3* for me today


----------



## Tezzz

8.4 - Drat and double drat... 

Little old me ate out last night... 

Guess who weakened and had the carb laden desert 

Time I think to borrow my sisters dog and take him for a nice long drag...


----------



## imtrying

6.3 for me today  (made better after having done Body Combat last night)...I wonder how my levels will cope with no exercise tonight??!!


----------



## Medusa

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 6.3 for me today  (made better after having done Body Combat last night)...I wonder how my levels will cope with no exercise tonight??!!



Regular exercise keeps me sensitive to the insulin through my 'off' days as well - hope it does for you too!


----------



## Marier

Morning all  a dissapointing  14.1  However  hypo last night at 9.25pm so possible result from that


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Morning all  a dissapointing  14.1  However  hypo last night at 9.25pm so possible result from that



Sorry to hear it Marie  Do you think you might have overtreated the hypo? Hope you get some nicer numbers tomorrow


----------



## Jackie S

Mine was 6.7 this morning


----------



## Marier

Northerner    I always over indulge  carb wise  lol lol   as im always soo  hungry  when hypo so Yes  to overtreating


----------



## Dizzydi

5.1 for me this morning, thought it might be higher had a massage bleed after I pulled my needle out last night


----------



## Northerner

Jackie S said:


> Mine was 6.7 this morning



Thanks for joining in Jackie, that's a good number to wake on


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Newtothis

I must be doing something right...*4.5* today...


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.1 for me



All that running and cycling Di! Time to reduce the levemir?


----------



## Hazel

4.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.3 this morning



Goodness Hazel, you're doing so well


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> All that running and cycling Di! Time to reduce the levemir?



It is Alan - reduced it last night again. I'm having the night of tonight from running - gonna try another 5 k Saturday and then I'm going for 40 k bike ride Sunday !!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

4.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 4.9 for me today



Good number Steff! 



Hazel said:


> 4.7 this morning



Snap!


----------



## Dizzydi

Hazel said:


> 4.7 this morning



Good morning double snap for me 4.7!


----------



## ukjohn

Well, I'm going to come in and spoil the party with a 7.4

But if I hold it up to a mirror, it looks like 4.7 


John.


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Well, I'm going to come in and spoil the party with a 7.4
> 
> But if I hold it up to a mirror, it looks like 4.7
> 
> 
> John.



I'll let you have this one in the mirror llol
He's to 4 & 7's today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

morning 5.4 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.2 for me


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.5* for me today..


----------



## ukjohn

Its a 6.8 for me..


----------



## Hazel

very late to bed, very late to rise - 5.5


----------



## cherrypie

Hazel said:


> very late to bed, very late to rise - 5.5



There's a poem waiting to get out there Hazel.


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

5.0 for me


----------



## Marier

another high 13.7


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> another high 13.7



Oh dear  Do you have an idea what might have caused the high?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.4 for me this morning


----------



## Mark T

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Steff

morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.7 for me.. Time to reduce levemir again!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 3.7 for me.. Time to reduce levemir again!



Definitely!  I reduced my lantus last night from 2 units to 1 after waking at 4.4 yesterday.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning



A lovely number Hazel


----------



## Hazel

5.3 this morning


----------



## Steff

5,5 for me today


----------



## traceycat

7.5 for me this morning


----------



## Marier

7.2  very happy this morninh  makes a change from  last week of Highs


----------



## novorapidboi26

11.5..........

Misses made home made carrot cake, my guess at the carbs was not too good, lesson learned though..........


----------



## AlisonM

In the 9s every morning since Sunday.


----------



## Phil65

...sorry,not posted on this thread for a while:

Thur 15 Apr - 3.6
Fri 16 Apr - 6.8
Sat 17 Apr - 6.8
Sun 18 Apr - 3.4
Mon 19 Apr - 7.0
Tue 20 Apr - 7.1
Wed 21 Apr - 19.0
Thur 22 Apr - 4.2


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* for me today xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Another 3.7 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me .........


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Phil65

morning all, 6.7 for me


----------



## Marier

another dissapointing  16.7  OMG  what am i doing wrong


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Good morn 4.9 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> another dissapointing  16.7  OMG  what am i doing wrong



What were you at before bed Marie, and did you test as soon as you got up? I would suggest doing a 3am test to see if you are dropping low in the night and rebounding. If you are not testing as soon as you wake it could be that your liver is releasing lots of glucose as the morning gets underway. I discovered that this would happen to me - I tested when I got up, then an hour later when I decided to have breakfast I tested again and my levels had shot up! So now I test and inject as soon as I get up and usually have my breakfast around half an hour later.


----------



## Gareth

8.6 for me  (was 6.9 before bed).


----------



## Northerner

Gareth said:


> 8.6 for me  (was 6.9 before bed).



Looks like your basal is set well Gareth - they say that if your basal insulin is correct then you shouldn't fluctuate more than 1.7 mmol/l overnight, and your rise was....1.7 mmol/l!


----------



## Northerner

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.2 this morning



Thinking of lowering the lantus again Hazel?


----------



## Steff

4.7 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning very naughty low 2.6 for me....


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## AndyS

7.5 for me  - having said that, it's low compared to what it has been


----------



## Marier

Northerner Night Before was 11.3 

This Am  13.1  not having any supper tonight or tommr and goin to do 3am test


----------



## imtrying

8.0 for me this morning. Typical they come down (after 16s and 17s at the weekend) as I did a 3am test during the night! So still no closer to figuring it out


----------



## Phil65

5.3......


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> 5.3......



show off!!  I want a pump!!! lol


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.2 this morning - if I can get a run of several consectutive days at the level, I will reduce Lantus


----------



## novorapidboi26

Steff said:


> 7.4 for me today




SNAP!!!


----------



## imtrying

15.5 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

9.2 ......but I was naughty last night!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> 15.5 for me this morning



Did you test at 3am Katie?


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> Did you test at 3am Katie?



NO!! I'd done overnight test the night before (when naturally, they behaved as woke up at 8!). The night I don't and this happens!

Went to bed at 5.5


----------



## Marier

5.5  Woooohoooo  happy happy


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 5.5  Woooohoooo  happy happy



Hurrah! Great numbers Marie!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> NO!! I'd done overnight test the night before (when naturally, they behaved as woke up at 8!). The night I don't and this happens!
> 
> Went to bed at 5.5



Sounds like a bounce to me....I would set your alarm for 3 consecutive nights and do a 3am test....you might see a pattern.


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> Sounds like a bounce to me....I would set your alarm for 3 consecutive nights and do a 3am test....you might see a pattern.



I just get frustrated that every time I do it, it behaves!!

And...if I test at 3am and it's say, 10 - do I correct, or is the idea to leave it and see what happens with no bolus?


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> I just get frustrated that every time I do it, it behaves!!
> 
> And...if I test at 3am and it's say, 10 - do I correct, or is the idea to leave it and see what happens with no bolus?



I wouldn't correct it if it was 10. The idea is to see if you are rising steadily or if you are dropping low and then rebounding high


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2* for me today


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.2* for me today



Well done Amanda!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Phil65

3.8 for me.....and had a pasta meal last night!


----------



## Steff

4.3 for me today


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't correct it if it was 10. The idea is to see if you are rising steadily or if you are dropping low and then rebounding high



ok so last night was a bit of a disaster...I went to my workout class and was 10.0 before starting (this is usually an ideal level for me). Did everything as normal, but was 13 when I finished the class. 

5 minutes later when I got home, I was 17. I ate a slice of toast and injected the reduced exercise regime ratio, plus adjustment dose. Before bed - 22  But I knew I'd come down in the end so no extra adjustment done, I just had to ride it out, but felt like rubbish. 

3am test - 7.5
6.40am - 8.5

aaaarrrrggghhhhh!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> ok so last night was a bit of a disaster...I went to my workout class and was 10.0 before starting (this is usually an ideal level for me). Did everything as normal, but was 13 when I finished the class.
> 
> 5 minutes later when I got home, I was 17. I ate a slice of toast and injected the reduced exercise regime ratio, plus adjustment dose. Before bed - 22  But I knew I'd come down in the end so no extra adjustment done, I just had to ride it out, but felt like rubbish.
> 
> 3am test - 7.5
> 6.40am - 8.5
> 
> aaaarrrrggghhhhh!



How long between the toast injection and bed?...also sounds like you suffer from dawn phenomenon, my pump has put a stop to DP with my basal profile increased to counter it


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> How long between the toast injection and bed?...also sounds like you suffer from dawn phenomenon, my pump has put a stop to DP with my basal profile increased to counter it



about 2 hours. 

The class starts at 7, finishes at 8, think I ate about 8.15pm and was in bed by 10.30pm. 

The 8.5 this morning was a blessing compared to the 15 - 18s I have been waking up with!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> about 2 hours.
> 
> The class starts at 7, finishes at 8, think I ate about 8.15pm and was in bed by 10.30pm.
> 
> The 8.5 this morning was a blessing compared to the 15 - 18s I have been waking up with!



.....who am I to say... but it sounds like your insulin/carb bolus ratio is to low you really shouldn't have gone up to 22 (after a piece of toast)and maybe your basal is too high and you might be dipping in the night and waking to a bounce. I would do a fasting basal test...once you've confirmed your basal is right or wrong you can sort that and look at your bolus ratio?


----------



## novorapidboi26

imtrying said:


> ok so last night was a bit of a disaster...I went to my workout class and was 10.0 before starting (this is usually an ideal level for me). Did everything as normal, but was 13 when I finished the class.
> 
> 5 minutes later when I got home, I was 17. I ate a slice of toast and injected the reduced exercise regime ratio, plus adjustment dose. Before bed - 22  But I knew I'd come down in the end so no extra adjustment done, I just had to ride it out, but felt like rubbish.
> 
> 3am test - 7.5
> 6.40am - 8.5
> 
> aaaarrrrggghhhhh!




I assume you are having dinner before you go out to exercise.....?


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> .....who am I to say... but it sounds like your insulin/carb bolus ratio is to low you really shouldn't have gone up to 22 (after a piece of toast)and maybe your basal is too high and you might be dipping in the night and waking to a bounce. I would do a fasting basal test...once you've confirmed your basal is right or wrong you can sort that and look at your bolus ratio?



yeah basal's right...last night at 3am I was 7.5.


----------



## imtrying

novorapidboi26 said:


> I assume you are having dinner before you go out to exercise.....?



no, I walk through the door at home, quickly change and straight out the door again to make the class for 7. Barely time for a blood test! The toast after is my dinner. 

But, I inject split Levemir for this very reason...so by the time I'm at the gym in the evening, I still have my morning dose as my active insulin.


----------



## Marier

another good 1   7.5 
However  have sever toothach since this morn  and at Dentist at at 9am  and have Infection  Sugares been all to pot all day  just tested at 6pm  it was 19.4  OMG


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* for me today xx


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> another good 1   7.5
> However  have sever toothach since this morn  and at Dentist at at 9am  and have Infection  Sugares been all to pot all day  just tested at 6pm  it was 19.4  OMG



I suspect it is the infection that's messing with your levels Marie - hope you recover soon!


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.5* for me today xx



Just about perfect Amanda!


----------



## Mark T

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.4 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 for me


----------



## Phil65

7.2 for me this morning


----------



## imtrying

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> 4.8 for me this morning



Why the sad face?.....I'm always  with a 4.8!


----------



## imtrying

Phil65 said:


> Why the sad face?.....I'm always  with a 4.8!



lol because I have to drive to work, so 4.8 is too low!! just something else to make me late!

Needn't have worried though as an hour later I was 7.7


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> lol because I have to drive to work, so 4.8 is too low!! just something else to make me late!
> 
> Needn't have worried though as an hour later I was 7.7



....You need to start your working day a little later! ....or eat some jelly babies as you're driving


----------



## novorapidboi26

imtrying said:


> lol because I have to drive to work, so 4.8 is too low!! just something else to make me late!



I wouldn't have thought you need to stick to the 5.0 that accurately........

9.2 for me this morning, expected though as I had a small chocolate biscuit before bed as I was running a wee bit low when I had my toast an hour earlier........


----------



## Marier

Woooooo   3.5 for me


----------



## imtrying

novorapidboi26 said:


> I wouldn't have thought you need to stick to the 5.0 that accurately........QUOTE]
> 
> 5.5 is the minimum so was a tad off, and if I were to be involved in an accident, I want to prove straight away that I was safe to be driving when I set out. Just not worth the risk for me - lose my licence, lose my job.
> 
> Though I suppose I could always call on the discrepancy argument and say if it was 10% out, I'd....nope, actually, I still wouldn't have been enough lol


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* for me today xx


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.5 for me..... Gone to take my morning metformin and realised I didn't take last night's


----------



## Marier

Morning  8.4 good good


----------



## imtrying

6.2 for me this morning 

but had still risen to 8.7 by 9am (2.5hrs later). Looks as though I may be suffering a bit of DP as during the night they seem to be fine (last night at 3am I was 7.7). 

Oh the wonders....!!


----------



## Phil65

imtrying said:


> 6.2 for me this morning
> 
> but had still risen to 8.7 by 9am (2.5hrs later). Looks as though I may be suffering a bit of DP as during the night they seem to be fine (last night at 3am I was 7.7).
> 
> Oh the wonders....!!



....good news!


----------



## Phil65

5.7 for me


----------



## novorapidboi26

imtrying said:


> 5.5 is the minimum so was a tad off, and if I were to be involved in an accident, I want to prove straight away that I was safe to be driving when I set out. Just not worth the risk for me - lose my licence, lose my job.



Everyone is different in their approach I suppose.....if someone crashed in to you or you crashed in to them through a genuine mistake/other circumstance you wouldn't be required to give a blood sugar reading, would you?


9.5 for me this morning.......


----------



## Newtothis

*5.4 *today (it was the hot-cross bun after swimming.....)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  6.3 for me today


----------



## ypauly

I've not yet been to sleep but it's 6.3 for me too Not for long though my brekkie awaits.


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> I've not yet been to sleep but it's 6.3 for me too Not for long though my brekkie awaits.



How are things with the pump Paul? Are you seeing some improvements?


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> How are things with the pump Paul? Are you seeing some improvements?



Ihave had a long sting on nights and I have to say working a set shift rather than a multi shift pattern has helped me create the ideal night shift program. I need to do the same for the other shifts now though. Weekends are still hit and miss as some are more active than others.

On the whole it is better and once I have had the opportunity to create programs that work with my other shift patterns it should improve more.


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> Ihave had a long sting on nights and I have to say working a set shift rather than a multi shift pattern has helped me create the ideal night shift program. I need to do the same for the other shifts now though. Weekends are still hit and miss as some are more active than others.
> 
> On the whole it is better and once I have had the opportunity to create programs that work with my other shift patterns it should improve more.



Good to hear you are working it all out Paul, it will be so much better once you have all your patterns sorted!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning 5.1 for me today



Snap!........


----------



## Paul

*6.8*

avarage 6.8 this month


----------



## Northerner

Paul said:


> avarage 6.8 this month



Hey Paul, good to hear from you again, numbers looking good


----------



## Steff

Eve, 5.2 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* for me today...


----------



## Oliver1992

Got mine down to 11 today as been in 20s


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## Phil65

....4.8


----------



## Steff

5.4 today,everyone seems to be forgetting this lol


----------



## Marier

7.6   at last  coming back to normal reading s  yippeee


----------



## Newtothis

A *5* for me today...


----------



## Hazel

Well, beginning to feel a wee bit better - chest infection/flu.

Levels have been all over the place

This morning, 6.4


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.7 for me (is it cheating that I had Humalog at 5am)


----------



## Marier

Morning   11.1  for me


----------



## novorapidboi26

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.7 for me (is it cheating that I had Humalog at 5am)



YES, 

Whatever needs to be done should be done.........

13.3 for me, participated in some items from a buffet last night with no insulin coverage..........very naughty...........


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* for me today.....


----------



## Steff

4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.7* for me today...


----------



## Medusa

3.9 for me today eek


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me.... Think my cold has nearly gone been in the low 5,s for past few mornings


----------



## Marier

14.5   
  not happy today


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 14.5
> not happy today



Oh dear Do you have any clues as to why it was high?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me


----------



## Hazel

Good Lord, what were you doing up so early?

Finally, morning levels are more acceptable - 5.0 this morning


----------



## Steff

4.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good Lord, what were you doing up so early?
> 
> Finally, morning levels are more acceptable - 5.0 this morning





Steff said:


> 4.9 for me



Couldn't sleep  Nice numbers ladies!


----------



## AJLang

5.7 for me and no extra injections during the night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 5.7 for me and no extra injections during the night



That's terrific news Amanda!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* for me today...


----------



## Marier

8.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 8.1 for me today



Much better than yesterday Marie!


----------



## NatB

5.6 for me today and I had three glasses of pi?a coladas last night! Saturday it was 12.2 
Natb x


----------



## NatB

Sorry I meant friday was 12.2. Lost time of days! At my brothers having a break! 
Natb x


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> Sorry I meant friday was 12.2. Lost time of days! At my brothers having a break!
> Natb x



I've been struggling to work out what day it is too! I was sure today was Sunday and wondered why the local barber's was open!


----------



## NatB

Glad I'm not the only one ! I'm always like it when I'm away. 
Can't believe my level this morn. Going to do some fastings when I get home next week .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're having a lovely easter and having a little bit of chocolate! 

5. 2 for me today and same for yesterday x


----------



## Steff

4.8 ;for me


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.8 this morning  -  Happy Easter peeps xx


----------



## NatB

Hope you are all having a Happy Easter.
Level 6.8 this morning. 
Natb xx


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> Hope you are all having a Happy Easter.
> Level 6.8 this morning.
> Natb xx



Good numbers Natb  Hope you are enjoying Easter too!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

6.8 for me this morning


----------



## timbla

5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 6.8 for me this morning



A bit higher than you are used to Hazel, do you have any idea why?


----------



## Steff

For me today 4'5


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> For me today 4'5



Wow, that's terrific Steff!


----------



## Northerner

timbla said:


> 5.7 for me



Hi timbla, that's a great number to wake up with


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* for me this morning....


----------



## Mark T

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## traceycat

6.6 for me this morning. woke up feeing realy sick, sore head, sore thoart an basicly just feel rotten. hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Newtothis

traceycat said:


> 6.6 for me this morning. woke up feeing realy sick, sore head, sore thoart an basicly just feel rotten. hope everyone is keeping well x



Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> 6.6 for me this morning. woke up feeing realy sick, sore head, sore thoart an basicly just feel rotten. hope everyone is keeping well x



Aw Tracey  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## traceycat

Newtothis said:


> Hope you feel better soon xx



thank you amanda


----------



## traceycat

Northerner said:


> Aw Tracey  I hope you feel better soon



thanks alan, i knew i was getting sick from last week, i just didnt feel right at all. these nasty old colds  i will just keep a wee check on my levels through today make sure they dont go to high or low.


----------



## NatB

Mine 8.6 today


----------



## AlisonM

7.6 this morning, 7.9 yesterday am and 5.3 at bedtime. Alleleuia!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.6 this morning, 7.9 yesterday am and 5.3 at bedtime. Alleleuia!



Such an improvement Ally! Brilliant!


----------



## Dizzydi

Naughty 6.6 for me and we all know why - chocolate !!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wow, that's terrific Steff!



Thanks Alan very impressed lately with D almost becoming laid back not to much so though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  It's a 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

3.7 for me this morning but it went up to 20.1 during the night


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 3.7 for me this morning but it went up to 20.1 during the night



What a roller-coaster, hope you are feeling OK now 



Hazel said:


> 5.6 this morning



Looking good Hazel 



Steff said:


> 5.0 for me today



Splendid!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan, I'm feeling fine now.  Fortunately didn't have hypo symptoms - my CGM woke me up when it got to 3.7


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan, I'm feeling fine now.  Fortunately didn't have hypo symptoms - my CGM woke me up when it got to 3.7



Hurrah for the Dexcom!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me today !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me today !



Good morning Di! Good number


----------



## Newtothis

Lowest yet -* 4.1* for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Lowest yet -* 4.1* for me today...



Goodness! You're doing great Amanda


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 for me this am, but 10.1 by lunchtime, no idea why, but it wasn't food related. Was 6.1 at bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 for me this am, but 10.1 by lunchtime, no idea why, but it wasn't food related. Was 6.1 at bedtime.



Pretty steady overnight though Ally


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.9 this morning



Lovely number Hazel


----------



## Steff

4.8 for moi


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 4.8 for moi



Goodness, that's 3 'below 5s' we've had this morning!  Not bad after your fish and chips last night Steff!


----------



## Steff

Yup,well was all oven baked and in bread crumbs which is better then batter i find x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 5.8 for me


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Lovely number Hazel



And I should have said I now no longer need lunch time Novorapid


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> And I should have said I now no longer need lunch time Novorapid



Oh Hazel, that's marvellous!  You're an inspiration!


----------



## AlisonM

Darn! 9 on the nose this morning, never thought I'd see the day I'd be moaning about that.


----------



## imtrying

8.1 for me on waking.... 10.6 2 hours later!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* for me today...


----------



## NatB

Sorry abit late! 5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> Sorry abit late! 5.6 for me today



Great number Nat! 

A rather amazing 4.3 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* for me today - numbers have gone lower since increasing fibre...


----------



## imtrying

4.0 on waking, 4.6 half an hour later, & now 2 hours later - 7.0!! 

I'd have thought the split Levemir would stop this but clearly not!! Just as well I didn't have anything when I was 4.0!!


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 4.0 on waking, 4.6 half an hour later, & now 2 hours later - 7.0!!
> 
> I'd have thought the split Levemir would stop this but clearly not!! Just as well I didn't have anything when I was 4.0!!



I'm telling you Katie, I bet a small amount of carbs (or maybe even a non-carb snack) might make that rise a lot smaller!


----------



## Steff

4.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 4.8 for me today



Great result again Steff


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning - I just can't to get a run of the same morning numbers, having said that, I did reduce Lantus last night by a couple of units.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning - I just can't to get a run of the same morning numbers, having said that, I did reduce Lantus last night by a couple of units.



That's a pretty excellent number Hazel, especially with a further reduction in your lantus  Mind you, I think we're being conned with this lantus stuff - I didn't have any last night* and my levels hardly budged between bed and breakfast! 



*don't go trying this anyone who is reading!


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> I'm telling you Katie, I bet a small amount of carbs (or maybe even a non-carb snack) might make that rise a lot smaller!



lol I know, I'm not ignoring your advice, I promise!! I just really, really can't face food in the morning, at all. I don't even drink anything until I get to work. 

The thing is....I never had this problem before!! It was all fine! Why do these things always have to change!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

10.4. Boohoohoo.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 10.4. Boohoohoo.



Hope it's a blip Ally.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me xx


----------



## traceycat

7.9 for me this morning  not a happy bunny


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.3 for me today



Good number Di, if a little low  Hope you slept well and are feeling a little (a lot!) better today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good number Di, if a little low  Hope you slept well and are feeling a little (a lot!) better today



Hi Alan, I do feel a little better today, think the after effects of being sick have settled - still feel a bit apprehensive and scared it is gonna strike again quite soon. Slept a bit on of ish - think my mind is looking of for any slight twinge.

But I'm ok tho and know I will be x


----------



## imtrying

5.1 on waking, into work and now 6.4


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> 5.1 on waking, into work and now 6.4



Ah, good stuff Katie


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> Ah, good stuff Katie



today has at least been better!  I won't count my chickens....I'll just be thankful for those 2 tests!


----------



## NatB

7.0 for me this morn. 
I'm happy with that


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> 7.0 for me this morn.
> I'm happy with that



Nice one Nat


----------



## Hazel

oops - thought I posted this earller - 5.0 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

6.5 at 6.45 and 9.0 at 8am. Back down to 6.6 at lunchtime.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## NatB

Good readings everyone  Mine was 5.1.


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> Good readings everyone  Mine was 5.1.



Indeed! And you too Nat!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* for me today - Amanda x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.3* for me today - Amanda x



Goodness! When's your next HbA1c? I suspect it's going to be a good 'un!


----------



## AlisonM

7.9 this morning.


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Goodness! When's your next HbA1c? I suspect it's going to be a good 'un!



As with everything in life I'm not going to count my chickens - I went to bed on a 4.9 after a dinner of home-made cottage pie which OH added cheese to... I have had high numbers especially after eating cream crackers and Jamie Oliver pollock fish cakes - but I'm testing testing testing...

PS. Thanks Alan, you're a very good soul xx


----------



## Doddy

Can I join in too even though I am not diagnosed yet???
Mine was 13.8 this morning!


----------



## AlisonM

Doddy said:


> Can I join in too even though I am not diagnosed yet???
> Mine was 13.8 this morning!



Of course you can. Sadly, with a waking BG like that, I suspect diagnosis may be a formality.


----------



## Doddy

AlisonM said:


> Of course you can. Sadly, with a waking BG like that, I suspect diagnosis may be a formality.




I am slowly resigning to that fact!  Doesn't make it any easier but!


----------



## NatB

*Morning readings.*

Lets hope it continues.


----------



## NatB

Im sure once you get sorted your readings will improve. 
I sometimes have really high reading for no apparent reason.
Keep at it. I know it's hard.


----------



## kiasoul

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )



mine was 7.3 this morning ,higher than usual.has been 5.8


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm late posting.... I was 5.7 this morn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.3 for me and only one night time injection


----------



## Steff

Good morn 4,6 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.3 for me and only one night time injection



Great news Amanda! 



Steff said:


> Good morn 4,6 for me



That's terrific Steff!


----------



## Newtothis

A* 4.5 *for me today....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Hazel

a disappointing 6.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> a disappointing 6.2 this morning



Disappointing relative to your usual levels Hazel, but still a very good waking number and probably just a blip/one of those things


----------



## AlisonM

A really good 6.5 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A really good 6.5 this morning.



Excellent!


----------



## traceycat

i was 6.8 this morning, happy enough with that.


----------



## NatB

I was 9.0 this morn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Morn 4.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

5.4 at bedtime, 6.1 at 06.30, 8u, 6.4 at 8! Split dose is working. Yay!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.4 at bedtime, 6.1 at 06.30, 8u, 6.4 at 8! Split dose is working. Yay!



Fantastic!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning a very low 3.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning a very low 3.3 for me



Sounds like levemir-lowering time to me Di!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Sounds like levemir-lowering time to me Di!



Yeah I think so as well - I had increased it again slightly when I got my cold. I'm surprised it was so low as I was 10.1 when I went to bed last night and I'm not sure why that was so high !!


----------



## Emmaathome

11.1 this morning (this is my first home fasting test, yes i thought I'd have a go at testing!).

Not brilliant, but the last fasting test from the docs was 18.9 so its perhaps going in the right direction?


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 11.1 this morning (this is my first home fasting test, yes i thought I'd have a go at testing!).
> 
> Not brilliant, but the last fasting test from the docs was 18.9 so its perhaps going in the right direction?



Certainly going in the right direction Emma  Very early days for you, so it will take some time for things to settle and for you to learn how best to improve things. You'll get there, I'm sure!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* for me today...


----------



## NatB

Well done everyone. Mine was 13.4 
Dont know what's happening!


----------



## Northerner

NatB said:


> Well done everyone. Mine was 13.4
> Dont know what's happening!



Oh dear  Any clues why it might have risen so high? Might you have had a hypo in the night and then rebounded?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 3.6 this morning.... I forgot to reduce levemir last night


----------



## Steff

morn 12.4 after a very bad night


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morn 12.4 after a very bad night



Oh dear Steff  Hope tonight is better. I was 4.9 this morning.


----------



## Doddy

12.5 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

I was 6.1 this morning. Excellenty!


----------



## Emmaathome

Another 11 this morning - but its better than the 17 it was 2 hours after food last night.  

I guess fish fingers are a no-no from now on!!


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.7 *today for me xx


----------



## Mark T

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

5.5 for moi


----------



## Emmaathome

13 this morning. But again, lower than the 18 it was last night!!!

I did get a reading of 6.6 yesterday before evening meal - its varying wildly.

Starting the low GI diet as of today, to see if i can at least get it to stabilise a bit.  Fingers crossed a nice sensible diet (hopefully with a bit more weight loss) will help it along!!


----------



## Hazel

4.6 on rising this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me


----------



## imtrying

6.1 for me this morning 

much better than the last 4 days of 16.0, 14.1, 14,3 and 19.2


----------



## novorapidboi26

imtrying said:


> 6.1 for me this morning
> 
> much better than the last 4 days of 16.0, 14.1, 14,3 and 19.2



So what was different this morning/last night?


----------



## imtrying

novorapidboi26 said:


> So what was different this morning/last night?



nothing! lol 

last Monday     - 18.6
last Tuesday      - 7.2
last Wednesday - 8.1
Thursday            - 4.0
Friday                 - 5.1
Saturday          - 19.2
Sunday            - 14.3
Monday            - 14.1
Tuesday           - 16.0
Wednesday       - 6.1

I exercise Tuesday nights, Wednesday nights, Thursday nights & double workout Saturday mornings. 

No possible answer seems to fit!!


----------



## AlisonM

Hmmph, 7.5 this morning.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* for me today..


----------



## NatB

20.0 for me this morn
Then had a bad hypo which took ages to come back up.


----------



## pcx boi

mine was 12.6 then rose to 15.2 when i never had anythin


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Phil65

Been away on golf trip,

19th - 5.1
18th - 4.4
17th - 4.0
16th - 13.7
15th - 4.2
14th - 5.3
13th - 4.2


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )



Hi this morning it was 5.6, Wednesday 6.4 and Tuesday 5.5  so, a happy bunny for ther past 3 days   Sheena


----------



## AlisonM

I was a grand 5.9 this morning.


----------



## imtrying

NatB said:


> 20.0 for me this morn
> Then had a bad hypo which took ages to come back up.



ouch, that must have hurt this morning Nat. Hope you're feeling better after the blood sugar level rollercoaster!


----------



## imtrying

I was 8.3 this morning. Fairly happy with that.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* for me today...


----------



## NatB

11.3 for me this morn and then 3.1 again! 
Fed up. 
Well done everyone


----------



## jax8008

7.2 for me this morning.......not bad for me


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me today


----------



## Phil65

morning all, 9.0 oops.....shouldn't have had 4 Jelly babies before bed (was 4.8though)


----------



## Hazel

sorry I am late - 5.0 on waking


----------



## AlisonM

5.0 for me as well today.


----------



## imtrying

4.8 for me this morning. 6.1 by the time I got to work and got breakfast


----------



## Steff

5.3 today for me


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me this morning


----------



## NatB

8.9 yesterday but 14.4 this morn.


----------



## AlisonM

6.7 this am after a minor bedtime hypo of 3.8. Go jelly babies!


----------



## Steff

After a roller coaster of double figures in day time yesterday I was pleased to report a 6,3 this morn


----------



## AlisonM

6.6 for me today.


----------



## NatB

14.4 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

A fabulosa 5.5 this morning.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> A fabulosa 5.5 this morning.



Super dooper Ali, so good to see these kinds of figures from you considering what they have been like in the past, are they making you feel better i yourself as well?


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Super dooper Ali, so good to see these kinds of figures from you considering what they have been like in the past, are they making you feel better i yourself as well?



Oh yes, Steff. I'm the old me again, the nutter who goes sailing and hill-limping and laughs a lot. People who only met me after dx think I've had a personality transplant.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today....


----------



## Steff

Serious hypers last night meant i had a shocking night i awoke to a 9.2 which considering my readings before bed is satisfying


----------



## Hazel

4.7 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

8.1! 

No idea why.


----------



## Mark T

4.2 for me this morning, my lowest ever


----------



## AlisonM

17! And I've got a lurgy, I ache all over.


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me today


----------



## Emmaathome

11.4 this morning, it was only 11.2 2 hours after my dinner last night.

I must get up in the night and eat cake!!!!


----------



## Hazel

4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

6.4 for me this morning - tried to make sure it was higher than normal as I was not allowed to eat and drink before my ultrasound at 10.45 today !!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today xx


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.5 tis morning


----------



## Emmaathome

You guys are all amazing at this levels thing!!

Mine was a rather rubbish 12.8 this morning.  Although I suppose its going to start rising again as I'm off the Metformin.....


----------



## AlisonM

4.7. My lowest morning reading since starting on insulin and much better than yesterday's scary 17.


----------



## Newtothis

Sorry for the late post *4.8* for me this morning which I was surprised about considering I ate a piece of toast before bed...


----------



## belladonna

Hi  I was 5.1 this morning, which is quite usual for me.


----------



## AlisonM

Absolutely Fabulous 5.0.


----------



## novorapidboi26

9.9 for me today................was 3.9 before bed, had 40g [toast] and knocked 1 unit of normal dose.....


----------



## traceycat

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.5* this moring- I had a ham sandwich after swimming last night...


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.5 for me today


----------



## Medusa

morning all 4.6 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.4 *for me today....blame the new chip-shop that opened yesterday 'Chirpy's - had a chicken/tikka meat in a very large bun  
It was a one-off, I promise...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A 7.1 for me this morning, I think my lantus holiday might be over for now.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that the Lantus holiday may be over


----------



## AJLang

2am 11.1 so I had 2 units of humalog.  7.30am 25.3  I also have a bloated tummy but want to drink loads because I have that horrible high sugar thirst. I love gastroparesis NOT,


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 2am 11.1 so I had 2 units of humalog.  7.30am 25.3  I also have a bloated tummy but want to drink loads because I have that horrible high sugar thirst. I love gastroparesis NOT,



Really sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope things improve as the day progresses.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that the Lantus holiday may be over



I think it's just a blip as I haven't done much exercise over the past week, so I'm sure it will be something I can try again when I get my act together  I have my review coming up in a month and it would be nice to tell the consultant I don't need it any more!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.2 for me


----------



## Doddy

Haven't been on here much lately...waiting in anticipation for my drs appointment tomorrow   I ran out of test strips too, but I got some more yesterday.
Woke up this morning...15.6 

So glad I finally get to see my dr tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Haven't been on here much lately...waiting in anticipation for my drs appointment tomorrow   I ran out of test strips too, but I got some more yesterday.
> Woke up this morning...15.6
> 
> So glad I finally get to see my dr tomorrow!



Hope things go well at the appointment Doddy


----------



## Doddy

thankyou x


----------



## Medusa

4.7 this morning.... hope this consistency continues


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* for me today....


----------



## Medusa

Northerner said:


> I think it's just a blip as I haven't done much exercise over the past week, so I'm sure it will be something I can try again when I get my act together  I have my review coming up in a month and it would be nice to tell the consultant I don't need it any more!



i was thinking of asking had you reduced exercise levels? keep on trainin lol


----------



## cakiejewell

Mine are bad...
Mon    5.6
Tues   13.9
Wed    11.0
Thurs   7.2
Fri       12.0
Sat     14.1
Sun    19.8

Now I'm depressed


----------



## Northerner

cakiejewell said:


> Mine are bad...
> Mon    5.6
> Tues   13.9
> Wed    11.0
> Thurs   7.2
> Fri       12.0
> Sat     14.1
> Sun    19.8
> 
> Now I'm depressed



Can you think of anything you did differently on the evening/night before the Monday 5.6? Or the 7.2? Do you test on waking or after you've been up for a bit?


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> i was thinking of asking had you reduced exercise levels? keep on trainin lol



I know, it's like if I drop below a certain level then I'm back to where I was. Hard to keep motivated in this awful weather though - thought we'd turned a corner back in March with all that warmth and sunshine, now it's more like winter


----------



## cakiejewell

I can't remember anything from last Sunday night. But on Wednesday night I might have gone out and got a little bit drunk.... Oops! 
I need to write them down. For some reason I find that really hard? Then I would be able to see a pattern.


----------



## Steff

27/4=7.5
28/4=7.2
29/4=6.2


----------



## Northerner

cakiejewell said:


> I can't remember anything from last Sunday night. But on Wednesday night I might have gone out and got a little bit drunk.... Oops!
> I need to write them down. For some reason I find that really hard? Then I would be able to see a pattern.



Your meter should keep them in memory and you can usually get some free software to upload them to your computer and analyze them  What meter do you use? If you are struggling with control it's worth applying yourself to keeping a food diary and recording everything you can think of so you can start to spot patterns rather than relying on memory


----------



## Medusa

cakiejewell said:


> I can't remember anything from last Sunday night. But on Wednesday night I might have gone out and got a little bit drunk.... Oops!
> I need to write them down. For some reason I find that really hard? Then I would be able to see a pattern.



perhaps a meter with a decent memory would be good for you? mine does the last few days i think


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> perhaps a meter with a decent memory would be good for you? mine does the last few days i think



I think most of them will keep the last 500 tests, so hopefully that's not what you get through in a few days


----------



## Emmaathome

We were camping the last couple of days, my meter said it was too cold to test!!!  Brrrr!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> We were camping the last couple of days, my meter said it was too cold to test!!!  Brrrr!



Brrr, indeed!  they usually start working again if you put them in your pocket or under your arm for a while. It must have been perishing camping in that!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 6.5 on waking this morning.


----------



## Steff

risen to a 7.4 this morning,another night of up and down with ribs though


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> risen to a 7.4 this morning,another night of up and down with ribs though



Hope you are fully recovered very soon Steff 



Hazel said:


> 4.9 this morning



Brilliant Hazel!


----------



## Doddy

14.9 for me.


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.1* today - but I did have a very thin slice of homemade strawberry flan (minus cream)... Amanda xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *5.1* today - but I did have a very thin slice of homemade strawberry flan (minus cream)... Amanda xx



That is still excellent Amanda, don't become too worried about wanting to see 4s all the time, there can be all sorts of reasons why you might wake a bit higher and you are still perfectly in range 

I was 6.0 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.4* for me this morning....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.4* for me this morning....



Wonderful!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.1 this morning



Excellent Hazel  Have you stabilised on your lantus dose yet, or are you still reducing it?


----------



## Emmaathome

30/04   11.8
01/05   13
02/05   11.9

The dietician I saw on Monday suggested a slice of bread before bed, to see if that would help lower the fasting levels - tried it for 2 of the above results - not sure its helping.  Apparently it might stop the release of glucose overnight so may help lower the waking levels?  (or something along those lines).  I said I would give anything a go!!! 

Going to try for another couple of nights to see if it helps but then I guess its over to the docs to suggest something further.  I suppose if it was going to have an effect, it would have done immediately, given the nature of this beast....

I know I am new to this whole thing still - but good lord am flippin bored of it!!!!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Excellent Hazel  Have you stabilised on your lantus dose yet, or are you still reducing it?



I have still trying to reduce it - I tend to drop it now by just 1 unit and wait a fortnight, if stable, reduce it again.

Currently in the low 30s at night it is still too much to take, my goal is get it down to the 20s.

But the plus side is I now seldom have to take Novorapid at lunch.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I have still trying to reduce it - I tend to drop it now by just 1 unit and wait a fortnight, if stable, reduce it again.
> 
> Currently in the low 30s at night it is still too much to take, my goal is get it down to the 20s.
> 
> But the plus side is I now seldom have to take Novorapid at lunch.



That is such an amazing change Hazel, you are doing a terrific job


----------



## DeusXM

> I have still trying to reduce it - I tend to drop it now by just 1 unit and wait a fortnight, if stable, reduce it again.



You might get a bit of leeway - I personally find that once you're in the >25u range for Lantus, you tend to need to change your dose in 4u increments to have a noticeable effect. Changes usually take about 3 days or so to 'bed' in too. Your slow and steady method is a very safe and good idea but depending on your confidence, you might be able to get towards your goal a little faster.


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 this am, no hauf bad attaw.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.2 this am, no hauf bad attaw.



Tophole, what!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Tophole, what!



Aye, it's richt barry annat eh no?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Aye, it's richt barry annat eh no?



Google translate is struggling with that :eek;


----------



## AlisonM

AlisonM said:


> Aye, it's richt barry annat eh no?



"Yes indeed, it's absolutely marvellous is it not?"


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning - I think I will drop another unit of Lantus from tonight


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.6 this morning - I think I will drop another unit of Lantus from tonight



Morning Hazel!  Sounds like a good plan


----------



## snow-white

7.8 this morning - which is actually low for me.  I'm normally about 8.5-9.5 in the morning!  Still early days though I suppose, only been diagnosed for about 8 weeks and not on any meds.


----------



## Northerner

snow-white said:


> 7.8 this morning - which is actually low for me.  I'm normally about 8.5-9.5 in the morning!  Still early days though I suppose, only been diagnosed for about 8 weeks and not on any meds.



It's good to see an improvement like that snow-white, as it indicates that the adaptations you are making to your diet and activity levels are beginning to bear fruit! I hope that things continue to improve for you!


----------



## Emmaathome

I managed a 9.6 this morning!  Woop woop - single figures (just).  But a massive step in the right direction, even if only a one off!!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> I managed a 9.6 this morning!  Woop woop - single figures (just).  But a massive step in the right direction, even if only a one off!!!



Great news Emma  Hope things continue downwards!


----------



## DeusXM

4.4 this morning, right where I want to be.

Even better, I had a bit of a 'treat' breakfast this morning of a slice of toast and peanut butter. Bolused accordingly, my 2 hour pp was....4.4. Bang on! I'm not usually this good.


----------



## AlisonM

5.8 today. Most acceptable.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.8 today. Most acceptable.



Great to see


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning - and I dropped Lantus by 3 units last night - result!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.8 this morning - and I dropped Lantus by 3 units last night - result!



Wow! I've been so happy to follow your story Hazel, your new approach is paying some great dividends!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan, there are times I am amazed too.      Seeing the consultant on Tuesday for my overdue annual review, so hopefully they will be happier too


----------



## Emmaathome

From 9.6 yesterday, to 8.1 today!!! I even did a little dance round the kitchen when i checked it!   I know its not low to some, but it is for me - 2 consecutive days in single figures!!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> From 9.6 yesterday, to 8.1 today!!! I even did a little dance round the kitchen when i checked it!   I know its not low to some, but it is for me - 2 consecutive days in single figures!!!



That's excellent news! Long may it continue!


----------



## Phil65

good morning, 5.2 for me.....perfect!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> good morning, 5.2 for me.....perfect!



Couldn't ask for better!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Couldn't ask for better!



...sadly been a bit up and down lately though! I find I have 'bad' runs then 'good' runs.....don't know why, it's not like I'm doing anything different!


----------



## AlisonM

A very nice 6.1. I'm so glad I'm no longer raising the group average to stratospheric heights!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A very nice 6.1. I'm so glad I'm no longer raising the group average to stratospheric heights!



And I'm glad that you are finally able to report some stable and in-range numbers - for you, not just the group average!


----------



## Steff

1/5=9.0
2/5=8.8
3/5=8.3
4/5=9.2
Not been great with hypers lately since Monday had 3 of them all around 19.00 all higher then i would like but tbh my mood reflects my numbers in the opposite way if im low(number wise)means im happy if im high(number wise) im low.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 1/5=9.0
> 2/5=8.8
> 3/5=8.3
> 4/5=9.2
> Not been great with hypers lately since Monday had 3 of them all around 19.00 all higher then i would like but tbh my mood reflects my numbers in the opposite way if im low(number wise)means im happy if im high(number wise) im low.



You've been having a difficult time lately Steff, and maybe the painkillers have been having an effect. I'm sure once you are feeling strong again you'll be back to the great numbers you were getting


----------



## Phil65

Steff said:


> 1/5=9.0
> 2/5=8.8
> 3/5=8.3
> 4/5=9.2
> Not been great with hypers lately since Monday had 3 of them all around 19.00 all higher then i would like but tbh my mood reflects my numbers in the opposite way if im low(number wise)means im happy if im high(number wise) im low.



Poor you Steff!.....hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

good morning - a disappointing 5.6 this morning, even though it was 2.8 at 3am


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> good morning - a disappointing 5.6 this morning, even though it was 2.8 at 3am



Goodness! What did you treat it with? (I hope you *did* treat it!). 5.6 is very good indeed after a night hypo_ _


----------



## Steff

10,4 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Hazel said:


> good morning - a disappointing 5.6 this morning, even though it was 2.8 at 3am



I cant believe that someone with a 5.6 can find that disappointing.

...........................................................................................................

In 6 years since diagnosis and after trying various things on instruction from consultant, my morning BGs are always in the high 7 to 9, but last nightat bedtime I was 8 I had 3 pieces of Bara Brith, which is a Welsh fruit bread, no insulin to cover it, and this morning woke to 6.3.

Conclusion, I need a BBQ or big party before bed at night


----------



## AlisonM

ukjohn said:


> I cant believe that someone with a 5.6 can find that disappointing.



Me either, most of my morning readings these days are in the sixes and I couldn't be happier. But I suppose it's what you've been used to, if you normally wake in the fours then that's different. 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Doddy

Woke up at 12.9.  
Went to bed on 19.3...


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Woke up at 12.9.
> Went to bed on 19.3...



Roll on that appointment!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.3 for me this morning



Snap 

Good morning everyone hope you are all well x


----------



## Emmaathome

11.9 this morning - not a happy sausage as was only 9.7 last night at bedtime, 4 hours after last food consumed.  Gutted to be back in double figs this morning after a couple of single figure positive days!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 11.9 this morning - not a happy sausage as was only 9.7 last night at bedtime, 4 hours after last food consumed.  Gutted to be back in double figs this morning after a couple of single figure positive days!!



They say that the ideal overnight rise is within 1.7 mmol/l of your bedtime level, so you're not actually that far out from this ideal  The trick is to get those bedtime levels down so your waking levels will also be better.

Often you will find that if you are very active the previous day then your waking levels will be much-improved, so it's worth trying to get some regular exercise in each day - the effects last far beyond the exercise period itself


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Goodness! What did you treat it with? (I hope you *did* treat it!). 5.6 is very good indeed after a night hypo_ _




the 2.8 - I ate a banana - went back to bed, I was so tired even to check it had come back up.     Only for the fact I wakened desperate for a wee I could have slept through.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> the 2.8 - I ate a banana - went back to bed, I was so tired even to check it had come back up.     Only for the fact I wakened desperate for a wee I could have slept through.



Something faster-acting than a banana might have been better, especially at such a low level. Glad it woke you! What was your level before bed? It's unusual, given that you've just lowered your lantus by 3 units, to drop so low overnight.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Roll on that appointment!




It can't come soon enough!  I wouldn't mind but I didn't eat anything late to make it rise!


----------



## Newtothis

Wednesday 5.4 
Thursday 5.4 
Friday 4.4 
Saturday 5.2 

Haven't had a naughty week but am trying to put on a little weight (so trying to eat a little more) plus I got myself a new job; (move from Social Services to Education)... xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Wednesday 5.4
> Thursday 5.4
> Friday 4.4
> Saturday 5.2
> 
> Haven't had a naughty week but am trying to put on a little weight (so trying to eat a little more) plus I got myself a new job; (move from Social Services to Education)... xx



Congratulations on the numbers, and the new job! Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me


----------



## brett

6.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

9.3 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.9 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.5 on rising


----------



## Newtothis

5.2 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me


----------



## Steff

8.3 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 8.3 for me today



It's coming down Steff 



Hazel said:


> 4.7 this morning



Excellent - no night hypos this time I hope?


----------



## pippaandben

6.9 - my lowest ever fasting reading although have had one 4.8 and one 4.9 before dinner. Have seen a gradual reduction over last 3 weeks from 10-12 since going to 4 diamicron.Last night at midnight 9.6.


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 6.9 - my lowest ever fasting reading although have had one 4.8 and one 4.9 before dinner. Have seen a gradual reduction over last 3 weeks from 10-12 since going to 4 diamicron.Last night at midnight 9.6.



Excellent! Onward and downwards!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* today.... which I wasn't expecting. I was 4.6 before dinner and I  don't know why but I had 2 yorkshire puddings with my Sunday dinner which shot me up to 9.7 (1hr later); 9.6 (2hrs later) but down to 6.3 (after 4hrs)...

Note to self - no yorkshire puddings......

Still learing......


----------



## brett

6.2 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

Nasty surpises yesterday and today, 15.9 and 16.4! I know why though, I have a really sore throat and sound like Kermit. I'm a bit achy too and spent yesterday in bed feeling sorry for myself. Blech!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Nasty surpises yesterday and today, 15.9 and 16.4! I know why though, I have a really sore throat and sound like Kermit. I'm a bit achy too and spent yesterday in bed feeling sorry for myself. Blech!



Aw! Hope you get over it quickly


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

Lowest ever....*4.1* - is this something to be concerned about??? Amanda xx


----------



## Mark T

5.1 for me this morning.

Since you are not on insulin or any medication amanda, personally I wouldn't be concerned about a 4.1


----------



## Steff

8.2 for me .....


----------



## Hazel

Don't you just love diabetes!     I went to bed last night at 4.7 fully expecting to be wakened with a hypo.    But no, slept right through and wakened to 5.7.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Don't you just love diabetes!     I went to bed last night at 4.7 fully expecting to be wakened with a hypo.    But no, slept right through and wakened to 5.7.



Glad to hear there was no hypo Hazel!


----------



## AlisonM

Still high, 14.4 this am. Sigh.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Still high, 14.4 this am. Sigh.



Are you sure your insulin is OK?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morn 8.4 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning


----------



## Doddy

18.2 for me (((


----------



## Emmaathome

10.6 for me.  Rubbish!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 18.2 for me (((



Hi Doddy, I am sorry to hear this  Your GP really needs to pull his/her figer out!  When is your next appointment? Do you know what level you were at before bed?


----------



## Doddy

I was at 20.2 going to bed.  I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse next tuesday. It can't come soon enough.  Makes me wonder if these high numbers are not high enough to be worrying.  The drs don't seem too concerned!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I was at 20.2 going to bed.  I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse next tuesday. It can't come soon enough.  Makes me wonder if these high numbers are not high enough to be worrying.  The drs don't seem too concerned!



I think you really need to put your foot down if you feel you are being fobbed off at your appointment. Your levels are currently around three times the normally accepted upper limit and any doctor or nurse who is not concerned by this needs their diabetes education reviewing  I'm afraid that the longer you continue with such levels, the higher your risk of complications in the future. It can sometimes be difficult to be assertive with health care professionals as we are often brought up to revere them and respect their authority, but if they are not giving you the advice and treatment you need then you must be firm and challenge them - it is your health at stake, not theirs.

I do hope things go well and that you can finally get a treatment regime that shows good improvements


----------



## Doddy

for someone in my position, would you expect them to put me on metformin, and diet and exercise?  Or would it be reasonable to try diet and exercise first.
I don't know how long my bg have been high, I have been feeling like this for quite a while.  The only time my bs were ever tested before was when I had a seizure (epileptic) and an ambulance was called..they tested and it was below 3, and i was treated with some horrible gel stuff.  So I could have been having high BS for quite a while :/

Roll on tuesday!  I will give her a chance and see what she comes up with...


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> for someone in my position, would you expect them to put me on metformin, and diet and exercise?  Or would it be reasonable to try diet and exercise first.
> I don't know how long my bg have been high, I have been feeling like this for quite a while.  The only time my bs were ever tested before was when I had a seizure (epileptic) and an ambulance was called..they tested and it was below 3, and i was treated with some horrible gel stuff.  So I could have been having high BS for quite a while :/
> 
> Roll on tuesday!  I will give her a chance and see what she comes up with...



I'm afraid I don't have much knowledge about Type 2 treatment approaches, as they seem to vary so much but I would have thought that your levels indicate some form of medication. If you've been adapting your diet to try and manage things better already then it isn't making much of an impact as yet, so I would expect some sort of medication to be prescribed. I know you are reluctant to take medication, but the most important thing right now is to start getting your levels closer to normal range. Once you have achieved this you may find that you are able to improve things with greater experience of what food is best for you and with extra activity


----------



## Newtothis

Sorry for the late post but a *4.2* for me today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Sorry for the late post but a *4.2* for me today....



Astonishing!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Astonishing!



Astonishing was a *4.1* yesterday....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me this morning, after a 5.4 before bed - still no lantus


----------



## Steff

morning 8.2 for me


----------



## AJLang

23.5 at 4am whacked in 8units of humalog and got it down to 9.5. Now trying to get it lower.  My CGM sensors arrive today, hooray


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 23.5 at 4am whacked in 8units of humalog and got it down to 9.5. Now trying to get it lower.  My CGM sensors arrive today, hooray



Ack! Hope things get better for you today Amanda


----------



## Medusa

4.7 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Ack! Hope things get better for you today Amanda


Thank you Alan.


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> 4.7 this morning



Woop! Go Claire!


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## spiritfree

5.8 For me.


----------



## Northerner

spiritfree said:


> 5.8 For me.



A great number


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, I'm 4.7 this morning


----------



## Steff

morning 7.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning 7.6 for me



It's improving Steff - are you recovered from your fall now?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's improving Steff - are you recovered from your fall now?



Yeah Alan course of painkillers finished Sunday and I felt fine from Saturday thank goodness,the only slight pain is when first getting into bed but it's minor compared to what it was x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah Alan course of painkillers finished Sunday and I felt fine from Saturday thank goodness,the only slight pain is when first getting into bed but it's minor compared to what it was x



Ah, good to hear


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah, good to hear



thank you for asking Northey x


----------



## Medusa

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

5.3 for me as well and I didn't need any humalog during the night


----------



## Marier

Sorry Friends not been around for a wee while  this morning a very shocking  17.9   was 9.1 at bedtime so mayb  thinkn iv had we Hypo during the night  but  will wait and see what were like tommr morning 
Marie


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Sorry Friends not been around for a wee while  this morning a very shocking  17.9   was 9.1 at bedtime so mayb  thinkn iv had we Hypo during the night  but  will wait and see what were like tommr morning
> Marie



Sorry to hear this Marie, it does sound like it might be a hypo rebound - might be worth setting your alarm and doing a 3am test because if it is then that is a pretty big fall from your bedtime reading of 9.1 and your basal insulin might need adjusting - plus you really don't want to rely on your liver kicking in if you drop low in the night. 

Can you think of any reason why you might go hypo (or just keep climbing high, which is of course the other possibility)?


----------



## Newtothis

A* 5* today and a *5.2* yesterday...


----------



## Marier

Northerner

Not sure my Diabetes at times can do very silly things  im sure im not alone     I am goin to do a 3 am test  BG at 10.15pm 8.5  will post to let you now in morning  
x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, a 5.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Well done Alan. 7.4 for me this morning - another night managed without any Humalog injections but it was 15 before bed


----------



## Doddy

15.8.

In the short space of time that I have been testing, I have noticed that my BG never goes below 14 now, and my fasting reading is around 15.  When I started this road, I was regularly at 10 every morning...is this indicative of things deteriorating?  
I am only days away from my appointment now.....


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 15.8.
> 
> In the short space of time that I have been testing, I have noticed that my BG never goes below 14 now, and my fasting reading is around 15.  When I started this road, I was regularly at 10 every morning...is this indicative of things deteriorating?
> I am only days away from my appointment now.....



It's difficult to say - what sort of adaptations to your diet have you made and are you being more active? It does sound as though you would benefit from some medication, at least in the short term - levels like this should not be endured for too long. I know you're not keen on the idea of medication, but the most important thing is for you to start seeing much better levels - I hope your GP is able to (finally!) help you gain control


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It's difficult to say - what sort of adaptations to your diet have you made and are you being more active? It does sound as though you would benefit from some medication, at least in the short term - levels like this should not be endured for too long. I know you're not keen on the idea of medication, but the most important thing is for you to start seeing much better levels - I hope your GP is able to (finally!) help you gain control





I have cut out white bread and pasta...I noticed these 2 make my readings go to 20+.  When you say readings this high should not be endured for long...how long is long?  Will damage have occured already?  I am keen to avoid any meds which upset your stomach...i am not good at upset bellies, plus I have other meds I have to take...i am worried about upsetting the balance


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I have cut out white bread and pasta...I noticed these 2 make my readings go to 20+.  When you say readings this high should not be endured for long...how long is long?  Will damage have occured already?  I am keen to avoid any meds which upset your stomach...i am not good at upset bellies, plus I have other meds I have to take...i am worried about upsetting the balance



I think that it would probably help if you pay close attention to all the carbs you eat - have you been keeping a food diary, recording carb content of all food and drink consumed? If not, I'd suggest you start one now as this will help you discuss possible areas of improvement with your GP, nurse or ideally a dietician. Maintaining good levels on diet and exercise only is not possible for everyone, as much will depend on the ability of your pancreas to keep up production of insulin sufficiently to overcome insulin resistance. Reducing the carbs in your diet places less stress on your pancreas to produce, and regular, sustained activity helps improve your insulin sensitivity so that you (again) make less demands on your pancreas to keep pace.

It's impossible to say how long you might be able to have the high levels you are experiencing and avoid complications as there is no simple progression table that applies to everyone - it very much depends on the individual, some are unlucky, others are not. Therefore the only sure way of reducing any risks is to try and get to good levels as soon as you can.

Be sure to explain to the GP about your difficulty with certain medications and their side-effects - if you are prescribed something then it's worth asking your pharmacist about them and also if there is likely to be any interaction with your other meds, as pharmacists generally know more than GPs about such things (or so I'm led to believe! )


----------



## Marier

8.5  at 10.30pm last night    3am test  10.1       8am this AM  13.9


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 8.5  at 10.30pm last night    3am test  10.1       8am this AM  13.9



Ah, so it looks as though you are simply rising throughout the night, rather than rebounding from a hypo. When are you taking your slow-acting insulin? Just wondering if it is running out or if it needs increasing. The good news is that problems like this can be very successfully resolved on a pump (or so I'm told! )


----------



## Marier

Thanks Northerner    I nkow from few months back when had the  continus blood monitor on cant remeber its name   i was rising  between  4 am and  7 am which was causeing the DP however  if i dont eat carbs after my Dinner at night  then most of time iv been pretty on target in morning so tonight not  having any Toast for supper n see what its like in morning if that makes sence 
x


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today....


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Thanks Northerner    I nkow from few months back when had the  continus blood monitor on cant remeber its name   i was rising  between  4 am and  7 am which was causeing the DP however  if i dont eat carbs after my Dinner at night  then most of time iv been pretty on target in morning so tonight not  having any Toast for supper n see what its like in morning if that makes sence
> x



Makes sense to me Marie! Hope you get some good numbers tomorrow morning


----------



## Marier

Northerner  Will do my best  will be curious to see with no carbs after my Dinner tonight


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 6.6 for me



Good morning Di  You're probably a bit higher than usual due to your recent experience


----------



## Steff

7.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.0 for me



They're coming down Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Di  You're probably a bit higher than usual due to your recent experience



That was what I was thinking and also I forgot to test when I woke and took a rook of medication first


----------



## AJLang

8.4 which I'm pleased about because third night in a row that I haven't needed Humalo during the night.  WW diet seems to help the gastroparesis a lot


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 8.4 which I'm pleased about because third night in a row that I haven't needed Humalo during the night.  WW diet seems to help the gastroparesis a lot



That's great news Amanda - an extra motivation to stick with the diet too!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.8* today



Nice one Amanda


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 6.9 and again no night time Humalog.  Hooray


----------



## Steff

morn 7.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 6.9 and again no night time Humalog.  Hooray



So pleased to see that things are going better for you Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 5.6 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## Doddy

17.1 when i woke this morning.  This may sound strange, but I was pretty pleased with that figure.  When I went to bed, I was at 24.1


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 17.1 when i woke this morning.  This may sound strange, but I was pretty pleased with that figure.  When I went to bed, I was at 24.1



I really hope that your appointment goes well tomorrow Doddy, those sorts of levels are really not good as I'm sure you are aware, so make sure you come away feeling that you have a good plan in place to get them under control


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I really hope that your appointment goes well tomorrow Doddy, those sorts of levels are really not good as I'm sure you are aware, so make sure you come away feeling that you have a good plan in place to get them under control



thankyou   So do I.  I really am hoping I am not fobbed off and told to give it a month which they seem to like saying!

I was really active on saturday, far more than usual, and I still had high figures. 
I had tingly fingers this morning...could this be related to the high figures, or just coincidence?

Not long to wait now


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> thankyou   So do I.  I really am hoping I am not fobbed off and told to give it a month which they seem to like saying!
> 
> I was really active on saturday, far more than usual, and I still had high figures.
> I had tingly fingers this morning...could this be related to the high figures, or just coincidence?
> 
> Not long to wait now



It may be related to the high levels, so be sure to mention it tomorrow - good luck, and don't be fobbed off! If you're not happy with what they say, let them know. Are you going alone, or is someone going with you? It can often help to have a little moral support and an extra pair of ears in case you don't take it all in


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It may be related to the high levels, so be sure to mention it tomorrow - good luck, and don't be fobbed off! If you're not happy with what they say, let them know. Are you going alone, or is someone going with you? It can often help to have a little moral support and an extra pair of ears in case you don't take it all in



I was going to go on my own...hubby could come but he has a tendency to butt in all the time and talk about unrelevant things!  I am always on edge when he comes with me, so I am going alone!
I am going to take a record of my readings of the last few weeks...although i have a feeling she won't be interested...if the doctors attitude was anything to go by (you don't need to test anymore).
I will be sure to mention the numbness/tingling sensation...

thankyou for all your support.


----------



## Emmaathome

11.8 this morning, 11 yesterday, 12 day before.  

Can your body "get used" to the tablets you are on, and levels go back up again?   I'm back to being absolutely exhausted, can't concentrate, just feel generally rubbish again!  Am sick of this now!!!  I know its only a few weeks, but surely I should be making some progress.........


----------



## Laureny019

7.7 this morning. Still get a lot of 10s and over but mostly my morning levels have improved since I've started testing before bed again


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 7.7 this morning. Still get a lot of 10s and over but mostly my morning levels have improved since I've started testing before bed again



Good to hear things are improving Lauren - keep up the good work!


----------



## Marier

16.9  deffo no carbs for the nxt few nights Bad day yes  had 2 hypos  first one after been on exercise bike for 10 min then coulndt keep it abouve  6 so with all the  nit picks   ended up at 17.1 10 pm ten again high this morning  
x


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 16.9  deffo no carbs for the nxt few nights Bad day yes  had 2 hypos  first one after been on exercise bike for 10 min then coulndt keep it abouve  6 so with all the  nit picks   ended up at 17.1 10 pm ten again high this morning
> x



Sorry to hear you are still struggling Marie  Sometimes, when you have a hypo or two the liver overreacts and releases extra glucose which can then lead you to become higher than you might expect from any hypo treatment you have taken.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* this morning  xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.5* this morning  xx



I'll be very interested to see your next HBa1c Amanda - your last one was terrific, but I think that the next one might be even better


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me


----------



## Doddy

14.4 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 5.8 for me


----------



## Marier

10.1  yippeee considern the day i hasd yest.  felt bit off yest morn  by time aft came about  3.25pm   didnt test  didnt feel high just kinda off  5pm test  24.7   did corrective   didnt eat till 8 pm  BG 16.5 felt awfull so today havn a nice n easy day as still feel terrible  BG 12.30pm today 9.7  so had 2 slices of toast


----------



## Steff

morn 6,3 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.8 for me


----------



## Marier

Morning Friends  
10.1


----------



## Emmaathome

10.6 this morning, but went to bed on a 17 so not too unhappy.

Started Sitagliptin this morning, on top of the Glimepiride so hoping that helps me reduce things a bit further.

Starting on Ramipril next week (doing a week on Sitagiptin to check for side effects before introducing yet another tablet)

I may feel like a new woman soon!!!  Or I may rattle when I walk.....


----------



## Marier

Your like me Emmaathome   you rattle when you walk  
Marie


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2* today.... xx


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 2.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Doddy

16.9 this morning


----------



## Emmaathome

11.8 - I am rubbish at this game!


----------



## Marier

Emmaathome   11.8 is fine  just over target  but still fine


----------



## Marier

7.5  im one happy lady this morning


----------



## DeusXM

Marier said:


> Emmaathome   11.8 is fine  just over target  but still fine



I know there's a need to be sympathetic and show support - and Emma is doing a great job battling against some difficult circumstances - but it's extremely dangerous to suggest a morning BG of 11.8 is 'fine'.


----------



## Emmaathome

I thought it was meant to be between 4 and 7?  Thats my aim anyway.... I have had a couple of under 10's which was a "mini victory" for me, and just want to concentrate on getting under a 10 regularly, then i can aim lower.....


----------



## tomm181

6.2 this morning, but 11.6 90mins after breaky - I only had some soya & linseed toast????

Need to work on my breakfast menu - any ideas?


----------



## Dizzydi

tomm181 said:


> 6.2 this morning, but 11.6 90mins after breaky - I only had some soya & linseed toast????
> 
> Need to work on my breakfast menu - any ideas?



Poached egg on 1 x seeded / multi grain brown toast
porridge - plain no honey, sugar or syrups etc
(this is my normal breakfasts and keep me with range 2 hrs after)

I'm sure some of the others will be along with some more tasty suggestions


----------



## DeusXM

If Tom's like many other T2s, porridge will just push the blood sugar up into the stratosphere, it's essentially a bowl of sugar.

Better options would be poached egg without the toast, or even better, a decent omelette with bacon and cheese, or scrambled eggs with chives. Basically, if you're looking to reduce insulin resistance, lose weight and keep your BGs in check, you want something that's high in fat and low in carbs. If one piece of toast is raising your BG from 6 to 11, it's clear your body simply can't handle carbs in the morning without further medication, so it'd probably best to eliminate them entirely at this particular time of day.


----------



## Marier

DeusXM

 Explain Dangerous ??????????


----------



## Marier

Emmaathome 
your correct  morning BG between 4 + 7  and its great if you can get these results . 
all the best


----------



## Dizzydi

DeusXM said:


> If Tom's like many other T2s, porridge will just push the blood sugar up into the stratosphere, it's essentially a bowl of sugar.
> 
> Better options would be poached egg without the toast, or even better, a decent omelette with bacon and cheese, or scrambled eggs with chives. Basically, if you're looking to reduce insulin resistance, lose weight and keep your BGs in check, you want something that's high in fat and low in carbs. If one piece of toast is raising your BG from 6 to 11, it's clear your body simply can't handle carbs in the morning without further medication, so it'd probably best to eliminate them entirely at this particular time of day.



I've had the cereal for breakfast battle and the usual branflakes, wheetabix, cornflakes etc send me sky high. Porridge for me leaves me at about 6 - 7 two hrs after and is perfect before my running or cycling.

Folk need to try and test and see what is best - up until the end of last year cereals where ok and then suddenly wham - oh no more.

Sorry something else that worries me - High in fat ?? surely it is all about a balanced healthy low fat way of life as well! 

A balance is needed - best way forward is to try test and establish - see what works best for you - Good luck


----------



## Marier

Dizzydi
Well said


----------



## DeusXM

> Explain Dangerous ??????????



Simple. Your morning reading is supposed to be your fasting blood glucose, or pretty much your lowest reading of the day. If you're telling people that a reading of 11 isn't bad, you're going to discourage those people from aiming for a normal blood sugar reading. To be honest, even 7 is a bit high for an FBG (personally I aim for under 6). 

We can't keep telling ourselves these readings are fine if we're serious about avoiding complications.



> Porridge for me leaves me at about 6 - 7 two hrs after and is perfect before my running or cycling.



Yes, but we aren't talking about you. We're talking about someone who has a significant spike from 1 piece of toast, which is probably less than 20g of carbs. A bowl of porridge probably has nearer 30g. Someone having issues with less than 20g of carbs is likely to have worse issues with 30g.



> Sorry something else that worries me - High in fat ?? surely it is all about a balanced healthy low fat way of life as well!



Why is high fat bad?

Fat isn't converted to fat, provided you metabolise it. If you metabolise it, it won't contribute at all to any of the supposed bad things that fat does. It doesn't even raise your blood sugar. If I metabolise 2500 cal a day, and I eat 2000 cal of fat, I'd be extremely surprised to get any major health issues related to obesity. Furthermore, eggs will contain far more vitamins and minerals than breakfast cereals, which have to be artificially fortified to give them any nutritional value beyond calories.

ALL blood sugar spikes (be they from protein or carbs) are converted to fat. Any time your BG goes over a certain parameter (generally somewhere between 7-8 mmol/l, ie. high blood sugar), whatever doesn't get used by your muscles gets converted by insulin to fat. 

More interestingly, if you eat more fat and less carbohydrate, your triglyceride level will actually drop. Trigs tend to be the main cause of CVD/CHD. 

As you say, we all need to test and find what works for ourselves. But let's not rule out any particular food group.


----------



## Marier

DeusXM

Must be great to sound so perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND i am most cetainly not discouraging people for aiming for  target range BG.    think you being a bit OTT 
Goodbye


----------



## Dizzydi

Marier said:


> DeusXM
> 
> Must be great to sound so perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND i am most cetainly not discouraging people for aiming for  target range BG.    think you being a bit OTT
> Goodbye



I'm with Marier here DeuxXM - this is all about trying to help and encourage those newly diagnosed people, and help them find the best possible solution for themselves.

Everyone has a different opinion - and everyone should respect what others say and not turn a thread into a this is right and your wrong etc, no one is trying to rule anything out for anyone - remember not all things work the same way for everyone else.

Please do not take this as me lecturing you etc - just a little keep the peace post.


----------



## Abi

In defence of Deux, the person in question is a type 2. A level of 11 fasting is not an odd blip due to the vaguaries of insulin absorption or rebound from a hypo the night before - it tends to be reproducible as non insulin dependant patients don't have the same variability as some of us type ones. Also if not using insulin it can;t be corrected quickly with a couple of units of humalog- so a fasting level this high in a type 2 may need a slightly different approach rather then "let's set my alarm to night to check it's not a rebound from a hypo, and then up the basal insulin if it's high again tomorrow"
As a type one I would not be best pleased with a fasting level of 11 although especially on MDI I could sometimes end up with much higher, due to the unpredictability of it all. I prefer to wake with a 5 or 6- <5 is a bit too close to a hypo for me ( bearing in mind my basal dose is < 9 units in 24 hours and 0.35 units per hour overnight so fractions of a unit can really make a difference here) and Im disappointed in anything of 8 or above
I agree we all have our own targets and some people have to compromise as they may have more inherent lability or the tools at their disposal do not work especially well for them. Deus is on lantus which works well for him in terms of BG control. It may be Marier that MDI does not suit you but if given a pump ( were you offered one) you may be able to fine tune more and get tighter targets


----------



## DeusXM

> this is all about trying to help and encourage those newly diagnosed people, and help them find the best possible solution for themselves.



Exactly. This is precisely what I did. 

I was *encouraging* because I said Emma was doing a great job against difficult circumstances.

I was *helping find the best possible solution* by looking at someone's individual circumstances and making a recommendation.

And I was *trying to help* by putting forward potential solutions that hadn't been discussed and also giving advice based on medical facts.

Yes, I fully appreciate newly diagnosed people need to be encouraged. And for the record, my own control isn't perfect either, my last A1C was 7.1% which exceeds most guidelines by a good 0.6%. But you don't need perfect control to point out that high blood sugars are a problem. Yes, fine, we certainly can't (nor shouldn't) expect people who are newly diagnosed to suddenly wake up every day with an FBG of 4 and 2hr PPs of 5. But it doesn't actually help anyone to pretend that hyperglycaemia is 'fine'. That's not even an opinion, it's a medical fact. Some people might find it harder to reach those targets - unfortunately, that doesn't mean the targets move.

Yes, we should do everything we can to support each other. But doesn't that support also involve helping people to aim for blood sugar levels that will prevent complications? Evidently we've got the carrot...but where's the stick? You need BOTH. I apologise if I've hurt anyone's feelings, but ask yourself this - what's worse, having your feelings momentarily hurt by an anonymous person on the internet, or complications? For the record I'm not judging people on their control, I'm just spelling out the medically recognised facts. If you feel you're being negatively judged by me on your control, hey, why not prove me wrong and aim for even better?

Anyway, once again, sorry. I'll duck out of this now.


----------



## Newtothis

Going for an hat-trick, *5.2* today and *5.2* yesterday... xx


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 3.4 for me - looks like infection has cleared and time to reduce levemir!


----------



## Marier

Morning all   5.1  we bit low for me  but happy  enough


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.7* this morning....


----------



## Steff

Morn all 6.2 for me this morn


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 3.6 for me


----------



## Doddy

18.8 for me......


----------



## Marier

7.5 for me


----------



## Mark T

I've been in Jersey for a week, but I decided to do my fasting each morning (usually I would only test once or twice a week).

Sunday 13th: 5.0
Monday 14th: 4.6
Tuesday 15th: 4.4
Wednesday 16th: 5.2
Thursday 17th: 4.9
Friday 18th: 5.2
Saturday 19th: 4.4

Can't see any obvious pattern to exercise levels and what I was eating, but these are all just about within 4.9 +/- 10% so it's possible they are all the same number with the variability in the test strip/test method.


----------



## Steff

6,7 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2* today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening I was 3.6 again this morning, time to reduce Mr levemir again I think


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening I was 3.6 again this morning, time to reduce Mr levemir again I think



is 3.6 to low then Di??


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> is 3.6 to low then Di??



Yeah it is a bit feel hypo that low, really need it to be 4 xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, back on the lantus again.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.0 for me which I'm pleased with as I didn't need the Humalog during the night


----------



## Laureny019

Morning  3.6 this morning, bit low but felt like a 4 anyway so not too worried.


----------



## Emmaathome

11.6 again this morning.  Tried an omlette for tea, with a couple of cherry tomatos.  Guess eggs are a no no for me too.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning  3.6 this morning, bit low but felt like a 4 anyway so not too worried.



What were you before bed Lauren? If you dropped a lot overnight then I'd be looking at possibly reducing your lantus - or perhaps you had an active day yesterday that dropped you low?


----------



## Doddy

19.1 for me....seem to be climbing again!  I actually got down to 13.8 at one point yesterday so thought things were making a difference. Went to bed at 22.3. 
And now today, the metformin is upsetting the tummy   not a good day 

(but it is nice to see northener posting again)


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 19.1 for me....seem to be climbing again!  I actually got down to 13.8 at one point yesterday so thought things were making a difference. Went to bed at 22.3.
> And now today, the metformin is upsetting the tummy   not a good day
> 
> (but it is nice to see northener posting again)



Oh dear  When do you see your doctor again? Don't forget that there is a slow-release version of the metformin if you're on the ordinary stuff, but hopefully the side-effects will fade soon.

It seems that the thing to tackle would be that high level before bed as you don't appear to have risen overnight - what did you eat last night? Generally thought you seem to have a high 'baseline' number, so you may be eating reasonably well but still showing high numbers. Hope the medication helps show some improvements soon!


----------



## DeusXM

> Tried an omlette for tea, with a couple of cherry tomatos. Guess eggs are a no no for me too.



I wouldn't have thought it was the eggs, they shouldn't really have an impact on your blood sugar at all. What was your reading before tea, 2 hours after, and before going to bed?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  When do you see your doctor again? Don't forget that there is a slow-release version of the metformin if you're on the ordinary stuff, but hopefully the side-effects will fade soon.
> 
> It seems that the thing to tackle would be that high level before bed as you don't appear to have risen overnight - what did you eat last night? Generally thought you seem to have a high 'baseline' number, so you may be eating reasonably well but still showing high numbers. Hope the medication helps show some improvements soon!




Had an omelette in the evening, around 8pm. Tested at 11pm.  I have today left a msg for the GP...i am meant to be increasing the dose tomorrow...not a chance!  I won't be leaving the bathroom if i do!
Where you say the baseline seems to be high...do you mean that although I am doing all i can to help, it is still high?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Had an omelette in the evening, around 8pm. Tested at 11pm.  I have today left a msg for the GP...i am meant to be increasing the dose tomorrow...not a chance!  I won't be leaving the bathroom if i do!
> Where you say the baseline seems to be high...do you mean that although I am doing all i can to help, it is still high?



What I mean is that if your levels are in the teens pre-meal then your post meal readings are going to look very high even if they've only risen by 2 or 3 mmol/l. Hopefully the metformin will help bring those pre-meal levels down so your overall levels look much better. Remember also that if you can fit in some regular form of exercise each day this will really improve your insulin sensitivity and help bring levels down too  Good luck with the doctor, I suspect he/she might want you to try and stick with what you are taking for a while longer, but not if it is affecting your quality of life significantly.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> What I mean is that if your levels are in the teens pre-meal then your post meal readings are going to look very high even if they've only risen by 2 or 3 mmol/l. Hopefully the metformin will help bring those pre-meal levels down so your overall levels look much better. Remember also that if you can fit in some regular form of exercise each day this will really improve your insulin sensitivity and help bring levels down too  Good luck with the doctor, I suspect he/she might want you to try and stick with what you are taking for a while longer, but not if it is affecting your quality of life significantly.



Oh i see...I am lucky now if I get below 15.  I have been walking...i walk quite briskly on the school run...so that's 4 times a day.  
with regards the meds...if i move, i must go to the bathroom. any movement sets it off (sorry if thats TMI!).  I daren't increase these meds...surely it will just make matters worse!  I know in time I would probably get used to it, but seriously...I do not think its acceptable to be living in the bathroom!


----------



## Marier

Welcome back Northener   I missed you  

 7.1  for me this am  think im gettn back on track now


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Doddy said:


> Oh i see...I am lucky now if I get below 15.  I have been walking...i walk quite briskly on the school run...so that's 4 times a day.
> with regards the meds...if i move, i must go to the bathroom. any movement sets it off (sorry if thats TMI!).  I daren't increase these meds...surely it will just make matters worse!  I know in time I would probably get used to it, but seriously...I do not think its acceptable to be living in the bathroom!



Sorry to hear you've been having tummy troubles. I have no personal experience, but I gather it can settle down in time. I also seems to matte when in relation to food you take the tablets (but I can't remember what timeing generally seems best).

Additionally there is a 'slow release' version (Glucophage?) which seems to be gentler on the tum.


----------



## Phil65

5.5 for me this morning  

Had a bit of a nightmare with levels over the last 10 days or so (in Sharm el Sheikh with temps in the 90s....played havoc with my control )


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 5.5 for me this morning
> 
> Had a bit of a nightmare with levels over the last 10 days or so (in Sharm el Sheikh with temps in the 90s....played havoc with my control )



You'll be glad to get back to the English weather then Phil!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> You'll be glad to get back to the English weather then Phil!



Definitely a 'yes' and a 'no' Alan.....missed bacon as well!  Strange how insulin is affected so much by the heat and or basal rates!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* today...


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> What were you before bed Lauren? If you dropped a lot overnight then I'd be looking at possibly reducing your lantus - or perhaps you had an active day yesterday that dropped you low?




Sorry for the late reply - have been offline most of the day. It wasn't an overly active day yesterday & I was 7.8 before bed. I'm seeing DSN / dietician tomorrow so will see what they say but to be honest I'm not too sure whether I should reduce it as my levels change a lot so don't want to end up going higher.


----------



## Emmaathome

DeusXM said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was the eggs, they shouldn't really have an impact on your blood sugar at all. What was your reading before tea, 2 hours after, and before going to bed?



To be honest, we had been away for the weekend.  The omlette was something to eat before bed, as I was absolutely shattered, and starving!!  Hadnt eaten since chips (yes i know I shouldnt have) at approx 2pm.

Bizzarely I have a 5.8 reading tonight (checked twice) 2 hours after food (was 8.5 an hour before) - that was a piece of braising steak, veg and 4 new potatos.  I have no concept of how that large meal can give a lower reading than 10 hours after a couple of eggs, but hey ho! I guess I really have a lot to learn.....


----------



## DeusXM

The problem is you don't have any context for your post-omelette FBG. If you'd been in the high teens before your omelette, you're still going to be running high the next day. Given the last thing you ate was chips (high fat + high carb = relentless high BG for hours) and you were shattered and starving suggests you were definitely running high before bed. This is why it is essential to test before and after meals. Otherwise, all you know is whether you're running high or not, but with no context or explanation why.

You did much better with your steak meal, you've shown that your body can easily process four potatoes worth of carbs. But you only know this because you tested before AND after


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me this morning - just realised though that the lantus I've been using for the last couple of nights is over 4 weeks out of fridge, it's only had about 10 units out of it and it seems a crime to throw it away but it's now no good to anyone


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me today


----------



## vince13

6.7 for me today - which I was pleased with,  as I went to bed last night at 12.2 for some reason.  I wish I understood this diabetes lark !


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## vince13

Hazel said:


> 5.0 this morning



Wow Hazel, that's a great figure - one to which I can only aspire and envy.


----------



## Abi

Vince 13- don't know if you're on insulin. Possibley late pm meal with mealtime insulin still in your system ?
I'd celebrate waking with a good level first then reveiw why it was on the high side pre bed and whether you would be at risk of going too low if you went to bed in range


----------



## Doddy

19.1  these numbers are getting worse rather than better!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 19.1  these numbers are getting worse rather than better!



I am sorry to hear this Doddy  Have you been able to speak to the doctor yet? I personally think you've been enduring these levels too long without an adequate treatment option and would be tempted to seek a second opinion - is there another doctor you could see?


----------



## AJLang

7.5 for me.  It's great sleeping through the night without having to do a humalog injection


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 7.5 for me.  It's great sleeping through the night without having to do a humalog injection



You seem to be getting lots of nights like that lately, has anything changed or is it just good luck with the gastroparesis behaving better? Are you using your sensors at the moment, and any more thoughts on a pump?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks for asking Alan. The gastroparesis blood sugars seem to behave themselves when I'm on a weight loss diet I guess because there is so liitle food in my stomach at anytime although I still get the nausea and have problems if my evening meal is too big.  I'm not using the sensors at the moment because I'm taking panadol extra with ibuprofen and the sensors don't work with the paracetamol.  I may have a problem with the pump......to get the pump I have to complete DAFNE....work has said that if I have time for DAFNE it needs to count as sick leave but as I'm currently on at least three weeks sick leave I don't think that they will be impressed if I take another week of sick leave at the beginning of July. At the moment my focus has to be on sorting out the rheumatology problems and fatigue.  C'est la vie?  At least I'm smiling and laughing most days


----------



## vince13

Abi said:


> Vince 13- don't know if you're on insulin. Possibley late pm meal with mealtime insulin still in your system ?
> I'd celebrate waking with a good level first then reveiw why it was on the high side pre bed and whether you would be at risk of going too low if you went to bed in range



Yes, I'm on Humalogue 25 mix morning and evening pre-meal.  I am fairly well settled with levels in the evening evening (if under 6, I eat something to stop going too low in the night - bedtime usually 10.30 to 11 p.m.)

Yesterday I had my main meal at lunchtime - a large salad with turkey slices and had a "tea" meal of 2 slices of wholemeal bread with taramasalata (yummy), a tomato and then a very small slice of homemade coffee sponge - all at 6 p.m. Nothing else at all.   At 10.30 p.m. I tested - 12.2 which is very high for me at night and I don't think the teatime meal should have done it.  

That's what I find so annoying about Diabetes, just as you think you've got it covered it bites you in the bum !


----------



## Phil65

7.0 this morning.....considering I had a big pizza last night and still had insulin multi-waving when I went to bed.....not too shabby!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks for asking Alan. The gastroparesis blood sugars seem to behave themselves when I'm on a weight loss diet I guess because there is so liitle food in my stomach at anytime although I still get the nausea and have problems if my evening meal is too big.  I'm not using the sensors at the moment because I'm taking panadol extra with ibuprofen and the sensors don't work with the paracetamol.  I may have a problem with the pump......to get the pump I have to complete DAFNE....work has said that if I have time for DAFNE it needs to count as sick leave but as I'm currently on at least three weeks sick leave I don't think that they will be impressed if I take another week of sick leave at the beginning of July. At the moment my focus has to be on sorting out the rheumatology problems and fatigue.  C'est la vie?  At least I'm smiling and laughing most days



Well, personally I think it's rather silly to expect you to do DAFNE in order to qualify for the pump, because I would doubt very much if it could teach you much. With your condition and experience of diabetes you would surely not fit the standard course 'profile' - all they really need to know is how much you know about carb-counting and your very unpredictable levels. It might be worth speaking to INPUT as they may be able to advise on a possible way around this requirement - I know other members have not had to do DAFNE, just undergone a short tutorial with a DSN to ensure you had no major misconceptions. 

As far as I know, DAFNE teaches carb counting, getting things right at certain times after eating etc. With gastroparesis you simply don't know and need to be more reactive, and a pump would surely be of huge benefit - you're already doing it very crudely with injections (in comparison!).


----------



## Emmaathome

My amazing 5.8 post food last night was a rather rubbish 10.1 this morning.

I did have 5 strawberries, 10 grapes and 10 blueberries before bed though - although didnt get a bedtime reading - i dont seem to have time to do readings regularly enough!!!

Still, am sure I'll get there in the end!  I think I need to buy another load of strips so I can test enough as the doc won't supply to test pre / post meal as well as driving etc.  Then I need a few days off work / couple of weekends with nothing much to do apart from prick my finger!!!  It is tricky to fit the testing in when busy.  

On the plus side (perhaps?) I am seeing the "real" DSN next week - not just our practice diabetes nurse.  Hopefully she may give me some extra pointers.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I am sorry to hear this Doddy  Have you been able to speak to the doctor yet? I personally think you've been enduring these levels too long without an adequate treatment option and would be tempted to seek a second opinion - is there another doctor you could see?



My GP changed the metformin yesterday to the modified release version, and today i upped the dosage to 1 twice a day.  I am waiting on the hospital referral before I can start the byetta.  Do you think it would make a difference if I told the GP about my blurred vision?  The last 3 days it has been rather bad, and my figures are still slowly rising...
I like the GP I have been seeing, but as she told me to stop testing as there was no point (I didn't take her advice!) I do wonder if she would listen to me with regards the rising levels.


----------



## AJLang

I couldn't agree more about DAFNE.  Consultant has even agreed that it will be of liitle use because of the gastroparesis.  I said that I could prove that I could carb count.  But he was adament that the PCT would only consider me for the pump if I had done DAFNE.  It was made clear that as far as he was concerned DAFNe was not for negotiation and that a pump application would not be submitted until I had done DAFNE.


----------



## AJLang

And I will even have to tell them on DAFNE that if I do certain things that they suggest I will probably have a major hypo e,.g I have to keep my levemir up at night to cover the slow release of carbs........I am a bit fed up because I know that the majority of the DAFNE five days will be a complete waste of time for me


----------



## DeusXM

> I did have 5 strawberries, 10 grapes and 10 blueberries before bed though - although didnt get a bedtime reading - i dont seem to have time to do readings regularly enough!!!



That's a lot of carbohydrate before bed, that would definitely have jacked up your reading. 

As for not having enough time, the trick is to develop a routine. I'm assuming probably you brush your teeth and go to the loo before going to bed - what's an extra 5 seconds to add a BG test to that routine? Often, it's not really a case that there isn't enough time, it's a case that we're not in the habit of doing this. Obviously you've got another issue in your restricted access to strips (which is unacceptable conduct by your doctor).


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> I couldn't agree more about DAFNE.  Consultant has even agreed that it will be of liitle use because of the gastroparesis.  I said that I could prove that I could carb count.  But he was adament that the PCT would only consider me for the pump if I had done DAFNE.  It was made clear that as far as he was concerned DAFNe was not for negotiation and that a pump application would not be submitted until I had done DAFNE.



Very frustrating for you Amanda, I attended a carb counting type course, it was run by my excellent DSN with input from a dietician. It was a course spread over 6 weeks, once a week for 3 hours on a wednesday afternoon, It was known as SAILING (Self Adjustment Insulin Learning In Groups) I didn't learn much from the course but I enjoyed meeting other type 1s.....incidentally I was the only one that wanted a pump (out of 6).


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone - 3.9 for me this morning !!


----------



## Marier

Afternoon  
12.1  despite no supper last night


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Afternoon
> 12.1  despite no supper last night



Sorry to hear that Marie - do you know what you were at before bed? Some people find having a small protein snack before bed will help if you are getting early morning rises after going to bed on a decent level. Hope things improve for you tomorrow


----------



## Marier

Northerner    was 8.1


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Northerner    was 8.1



I'm just speculating, but it may be that since you hadn't eaten your liver was releasing more glucose than usual and thus raised your levels even though you hadn't eaten - this happens to me in the mornings if I don't eat. There are so many variables though, flipping diabetes!


----------



## Marier

You got it Northerner   not having any carbs tonight just out of curiosity to see what i am at Bedtime and in morning


----------



## Newtothis

*5.3* today...


----------



## Laureny019

8.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yes, I am up this early, couldn't sleep as it was too hot last night (not something I've experienced lately!), then the dawn chorus/cacophany began! 

I decided to give the lantus a miss last night - thought I would risk it as I'd had an active day and level was 4.8 before bed - woke this morning to 5.5


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.5 too this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I was 5.5 too this morning



Can't deny, it's a great number to wake on!  Hope your day goes well Hazel


----------



## AJLang

6.5 and another good sleep all night


----------



## vince13

Morning all - 6.3 this morning.


----------



## Doddy

17.1.

When I went to bed, I was at 17.5.  The fact that it didn't go down over night...what does that indicate???  I had hoped that as I was going to bed lower than I had done for a while, I might get down to about 14-15 overnight!  Obviously doesn't work like that!

I long for the day where I am getting your figures!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 6.5 and another good sleep all night



Yayyy!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 17.1.
> 
> When I went to bed, I was at 17.5.  The fact that it didn't go down over night...what does that indicate???  I had hoped that as I was going to bed lower than I had done for a while, I might get down to about 14-15 overnight!  Obviously doesn't work like that!
> 
> I long for the day where I am getting your figures!



It's possible that your levels did dip a little - most people have a natural fall in levels as the night progresses and certain hormones are operating at their lowest levels - but then they would rise again as dawn approaches. The fact that your bedtime and rising levels are very similar is a good thing, it's just that the starting point is about 12 mmol/l too high  

What did you eat yesterday, as a matter of interest? Could you do a test before your evening meal also? This might show if the meal contributed in any way, or if your levels are just stubbornly high.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It's possible that your levels did dip a little - most people have a natural fall in levels as the night progresses and certain hormones are operating at their lowest levels - but then they would rise again as dawn approaches. The fact that your bedtime and rising levels are very similar is a good thing, it's just that the starting point is about 12 mmol/l too high
> 
> What did you eat yesterday, as a matter of interest? Could you do a test before your evening meal also? This might show if the meal contributed in any way, or if your levels are just stubbornly high.




Last night for tea I had chicken, new potatoes and green beans. 2hrs post meal I was at 19.3. Before tea, I was at 17.1 so it pushed me up by 2, so I am presuming that was a good meal for me to have.
I didn't have lunch yesterday but did have breakfast...a bowl of cereal...not ideal I know. So before breakfast yesterday I was 19.5, and 2hrs later 21.3, so again, a 2 point rise.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Last night for tea I had chicken, new potatoes and green beans. 2hrs post meal I was at 19.3. Before tea, I was at 17.1 so it pushed me up by 2, so I am presuming that was a good meal for me to have.
> I didn't have lunch yesterday but did have breakfast...a bowl of cereal...not ideal I know. So before breakfast yesterday I was 19.5, and 2hrs later 21.3, so again, a 2 point rise.



This is what is so frustrating! If only those base levels were lower you'd be doing wonderfully well! You should point this out to your GP, you're clearly doing well in terms of diet


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> This is what is so frustrating! If only those base levels were lower you'd be doing wonderfully well! You should point this out to your GP, you're clearly doing well in terms of diet




Thankyou for saying I'm doing well..this gives me a little bit of confidence!  Hopefully the byetta (if I ever get started on it!) will bring them down!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Thankyou for saying I'm doing well..this gives me a little bit of confidence!  Hopefully the byetta (if I ever get started on it!) will bring them down!



I hope so, many of our members have had great success with Byetta


----------



## Laureny019

4.8 this morning but ended up going to 3.2 during the night


----------



## Emmaathome

9.6 this morning - from a 12 last night!


----------



## Marier

Afternoon all  11.1 
 was 4.5  at  10pm last night  so had to have something to eat  2 slices of toast  4 cp,s  4 QA  and yet  still 11.1 this am seems to be all over the place again reacently  dont seem to have regular  BG. 

Mayb should of had some Quck actn carb  so im thinkn that  glucose from my liver has kickd in  what do you guys think 
Mx


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Afternoon all  11.1
> was 4.5  at  10pm last night  so had to have something to eat  2 slices of toast  4 cp,s  4 QA  and yet  still 11.1 this am seems to be all over the place again reacently  dont seem to have regular  BG.
> 
> Mayb should of had some Quck actn carb  so im thinkn that  glucose from my liver has kickd in  what do you guys think
> Mx



That's a tricky one. I might have had a slice of bread and peanut butter to keep my levels up overnight, but I wouldn't have had any QA with it - I've always been nervous about going to sleep with QA insulin still active as there is a possibility of dropping low. For much the same reason, I usually try to have my evening meal injection at least 5 hours before bed so it's all 'gone' by bedtime.


----------



## Marier

I just find it very difficult at times to understand. Another funny one  BG at 12.30pm  8.7  1.50pm 12.4 but was going on exercise bike to decided to have   some Lucozade  ( BIG MISTAKE )  to avoid  low  BG which has been happening  although  im giving up on tryn to understand   BG + EXERCISE and just deal with it at the time. WAS JUST TRIAL AND ERROR  so 12.4  at 1.50  2.05pm  14.6  3pm 22.7  had  3 QA  god knows what im doing  4 pm 17.6  so just proved to me that even though  had not long had lunch  if above  10 then go on bike n dont have  carbs  n deal with it afer xercise  what a mess i made of it  n now feel like crap 
any suggestion s  on how to not have lows  or  highs  when havn 10 min on bike  as cant do anymore  its enough

Sorry if that sound confusing


----------



## Marier

Do you guys have supper or  not bother  
x


----------



## AJLang

Marier said:


> Do you guys have supper or  not bother
> x


I never eat anything after my evening meal unless my BG is under six when I go to bed


----------



## Marier

Thanks  AJLANG can i ask why you dont  ? im just curious


----------



## AJLang

Hi Marier No problem asking.  I'm not hungry before bed so just inject for what I eat with my dinner.......well that's what I used to do its a little more complicated now that I have gastroparesis but before that I only injected for my evening meal


----------



## Marier

thanks  for explaining  i really need to get control again as i know i can


----------



## Newtothis

*5.3* this morning...


----------



## Dizzydi

Naughty 2.3 this morning..... But it was gone 10 am and no food


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Naughty 2.3 this morning..... But it was gone 10 am and no food



Ouch, that's low Di  Do you think you might need to lower your levemir whilst your appetite is poor?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Mark T

morning Alan, 4.8 for me today!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> morning Alan, 4.8 for me today!



That's terrific Mark!


----------



## AJLang

18.8 and that was with 6 units of humalog at 3am.  
Needless to say I didn't keep to my 
WW points yesterday evening


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Readings*

Good Morningg I have very recently got my first meter and after the initial learning period things seem ok the last three mornings fasting readings have been 7.3 this morning it was 8.3 despite having nothing to eat or drink after 7.45pm my readiong 2 hrs after dinner yesterday evening was 6.7 I dont think I understand this disease at all has anyone any herlp out there???


----------



## caroleann

Good morning to you all, this morning 10.0,cant complain at that considering waking in the teens all last week dsn reckons its because i have a torn muscle.


----------



## Doddy

17.7.  Up all night with upset tum thanks to the metformin sr.  I thought it was meant to be gentler on the tum! Getting fed up now as i seem to be getting nowhere


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good Morningg I have very recently got my first meter and after the initial learning period things seem ok the last three mornings fasting readings have been 7.3 this morning it was 8.3 despite having nothing to eat or drink after 7.45pm my readiong 2 hrs after dinner yesterday evening was 6.7 I dont think I understand this disease at all has anyone any herlp out there???



Things can fluctuate, and it is possible to get a higher reading on waking than on going to bed. As well as food, the liver also releases glucose into the bloodstream in order to keep things like heart, lungs and brain functioning when you are not eating, and the rate of this release varies according to stimulus from various other hormones, one of which is cortisol. Cortisol production for some people will begin to increase as you wake in order to prompt the liver to release extra glucose and give yo a 'boost' to start the day - fine if you don't have diabetes, but no so good if you do! It sounds as though you may have experienced this to some extent (also known as the 'Dawn Phenomenon'), although as I say, it's complicated and there can be other reasons. The main thing to watch out for is the trend in your numbers, to see if they are generally on the increase or whether it's just a blip


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 18.8 and that was with 6 units of humalog at 3am.
> Needless to say I didn't keep to my
> WW points yesterday evening



I'm guessing stress, Amanda, both for the little (very understandable) lapse, and well, just stress. {{{Amanda}}}


----------



## Emmaathome

Doddy said:


> 17.7.  Up all night with upset tum thanks to the metformin sr.  I thought it was meant to be gentler on the tum! Getting fed up now as i seem to be getting nowhere



Hi Doddy

They say it is gentler, and you need to give it chance to settle down.  I ended up having to stop Metformin altogether as I just couldnt tolerate it, but I think you do need to try to let it settle in your system.

I think you are in the same boat as me, you are expecting for it to be sorted by now but I think we need to be a little patient.  I try to keep reminding myself that I could have had this for months before I was diagnosed, so I dont know why I think it would be "fixed" in a week or two.

If you really can't manage the metformin - give your doc or nurse a ring and see what they suggest.

Hope you feel better soon

Emma


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ouch, that's low Di  Do you think you might need to lower your levemir whilst your appetite is poor?



Hi Northy I was wondering if the lows are down to the weight loss? Eating pretty normal amounts of food now and finished the antibiotics. I know mum is still reducing while losing weight. 

Woke at 6.15 this morning and was 2.2! Gonna reduce levemir by 2 units tonight.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning


----------



## Emmal31

I've woken up this morning with a really sore throat and my bg was 18.6 feeling really rubbish.


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I've woken up this morning with a really sore throat and my bg was 18.6 feeling really rubbish.



Sorry to hear this Emma, I hope that you soon get over the infection - remember to keep up with your insulin and check for ketones


----------



## vince13

Doddy said:


> 17.7.  Up all night with upset tum thanks to the metformin sr.  I thought it was meant to be gentler on the tum! Getting fed up now as i seem to be getting nowhere



Doddy, I took the ordinary Metformin first which gave me a very upset tum and lots of unpleasant wind (TMI sorry) then I went on to the slow release sort and that settled down OK even though I suffer from IBS anyway but I understand there is yet another form of Metformin (oral liquid I think) which is even better - but probably more expensive for your Dr to prescribe.  Don't give up - keep on at the surgery until you get something that works and doesn't upset you.  Good luck.


----------



## Doddy

Emmaathome said:


> Hi Doddy
> 
> They say it is gentler, and you need to give it chance to settle down.  I ended up having to stop Metformin altogether as I just couldnt tolerate it, but I think you do need to try to let it settle in your system.
> 
> I think you are in the same boat as me, you are expecting for it to be sorted by now but I think we need to be a little patient.  I try to keep reminding myself that I could have had this for months before I was diagnosed, so I dont know why I think it would be "fixed" in a week or two.
> 
> If you really can't manage the metformin - give your doc or nurse a ring and see what they suggest.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Emma



Hi Emma 
I do indeed think we are in the same boat!  My GP told me that as my levels are so high, I have had D for at least a year.  I accept it's going to take a while to bring the readings down, but I was hoping for at least a little bit of drpo, but instead it's going up!  I am never lower than 17 now in the mornings, when I started this journey, I was on 10...so this worry's me!  I will metformin longer to settle...and fingers crossed it will start to work pretty soon  

Hi vince...I don't mind giving it more time to settle...and hope that it does!  I cost my surgery enough with all the meds i am on already!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northy I was wondering if the lows are down to the weight loss? Eating pretty normal amounts of food now and finished the antibiotics. I know mum is still reducing while losing weight.
> 
> Woke at 6.15 this morning and was 2.2! Gonna reduce levemir by 2 units tonight.



Oh dear, that was low  You're very sensitive to insulin Di, so it's quite possible that a weight reduction means you need less. Hope the reduction does the trick


----------



## Marier

12.2 for me and no supper last night although did have 2 hot choc


----------



## SueinFrance

7 for me

8.4 after lunch

No dx no treatment and wondering...


----------



## Laureny019

3.6 this morning, thinking I may have to reduce my Lantus if I keep getting lower morning levels.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 3.6 this morning, thinking I may have to reduce my Lantus if I keep getting lower morning levels.



What were you before bed Lauren? I used to reduce my lantus if I woke in the 4s a couple of mornings running.


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> What were you before bed Lauren? I used to reduce my lantus if I woke in the 4s a couple of mornings running.




I was 9.8 before bed, wondering if it's got something to do with the hotter weather at the moment as that usually sends me lower.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> I was 9.8 before bed, wondering if it's got something to do with the hotter weather at the moment as that usually sends me lower.



It could well be! A lot more people seem to be reporting lows this year than in previous years, perhaps it's because there's been such a huge contrast this year compared to previous years. Probably the first time in months it's actually been really warm at night. Hope you wake to a nice number tomorrow


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2 *today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## vince13

Morning All - lowest ever for me - 4.3 although I tested before bed at 8.1 (this blooming heat is making it very difficult to fathom things correctly).


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning All - lowest ever for me - 4.3 although I tested before bed at 8.1 (this blooming heat is making it very difficult to fathom things correctly).



Goodness Faith, that's quite a drop for you! It would be worth speaking to your DSN about adjusting your doses given the problems you have been having in the hot weather


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 2.7............... To low again


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 2.7............... To low again



Oh dear! That's far too low  How much levemir are you on now? It might be worth doing a bigger reduction than normal and risking waking a bit on the high side - at least you'd be able to gauge things better and add a unit or two back in if necessary, and it would be safer than risking a low.


----------



## Doddy

Surprise surprise 17.1


----------



## Emmaathome

9.6 this morning.


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> Goodness Faith, that's quite a drop for you! It would be worth speaking to your DSN about adjusting your doses given the problems you have been having in the hot weather



I know, because I'm on the mix insulin, I can't adjust very much but I am dropping the units I inject (more in the morning than at night though as I don't want to go too low in the night - and, no, I'm not waking myself up  and testing at 3 p.m. before you ask).  Today I've played it safe - injected lower units than usual before breakfast, (cereal and a cooked breakfast at 8 a.m.) and I am now enjoying an eccles cake  - gotta keep the carbs up (any excuse)  eh ? !! 

Still the hot weather won't last will it ? - it's England, after all, and they're playing cricket which usually guarantees a thunderstorm.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! That's far too low  How much levemir are you on now? It might be worth doing a bigger reduction than normal and risking waking a bit on the high side - at least you'd be able to gauge things better and add a unit or two back in if necessary, and it would be safer than risking a low.



9 units at mo Northy - will drop again tonight to 7 - I must admit when I was doing all my running I had dropped to 8 anyway. Had to go up again with being in hospital and on the anitbiotics (12 units)


----------



## Marier

Afternnon Guys   11.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Afternnon Guys   11.4 for me this morning



Did you have any supper last night? You do seem to fluctuate between 7s and 8s or 11s and 12s don't you, I wonder why that is?  Do the morning results tie in with similar bedtime numbers and whether or not you've had supper? Sorry, I've always got loads of questions for you haven't I?


----------



## Marier

Northerner
Had some Torttila crisps last night   BG were  9.2 at 10 pm  going to try no carbs again tonight after mY BBQ for T  try and just have cup of T instead of Hot Choc it is a mistery but cant seem to see a pattern.


----------



## Laureny019

Had a nice wake up call of 3.5 at 5am this morning. Definitely going to reduce the Lantus tonight, know it's supposed to take a few days for the change to kick in but hoping I'll start getting in range but non lows.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Had a nice wake up call of 3.5 at 5am this morning. Definitely going to reduce the Lantus tonight, know it's supposed to take a few days for the change to kick in but hoping I'll start getting in range but non lows.



Hope it works for you Lauren


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today, with no lantus last night! I was 5.3 before bed and tested at 5.6 during the night.


----------



## vince13

Good morning all,  back up to 7 this morning.


----------



## Newtothis

I was *5.5* yesterday which is high for me but *4.7 *today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> I was *5.5* yesterday which is high for me but *4.7 *today....



Both are excellent nmubers Amanda, well done!  I can see a prticularly excellent HbA1c coming up for you next time around!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Both are excellent nmubers Amanda, well done!  I can see a prticularly excellent HbA1c coming up for you next time around!



I have my blood test next Friday so I'm hoping I've even stayed at 6 or gone lower but I'm not holding my breath because I don't want to disappoint myself... will let you know, and thanks for all your support Alan, you really don't know what it means.... xx


----------



## Steff

23/5=6.4
24/5=6.2
25/5=7.2
26/5=6.9
one saving grace the heat has not had an effect on is BS


----------



## SueinFrance

6.8 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone 4.2 for me



Phew, that's better! Still on the edge, mind!


----------



## Marier

16.2   not a happy bunny


----------



## Laureny019

10.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 10.1 this morning



Better than hypos, but now the other way! How much did you reduce the lantus by?


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> Better than hypos, but now the other way! How much did you reduce the lantus by?



Yeah, I was really pleased not to have gone low but not so pleased when I saw that  I only reduced by a unit , I'm on 39 units usually so went to 38u last night. I didn't think dose changes were meant to kick in that quickly with Lantus though ?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Phew, that's better! Still on the edge, mind!



Yeah it is a bit - but I'm happy in the 4's - no more 2's please !!


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Yeah, I was really pleased not to have gone low but not so pleased when I saw that  I only reduced by a unit , I'm on 39 units usually so went to 38u last night. I didn't think dose changes were meant to kick in that quickly with Lantus though ?



I suppose it's hard to tell from one test, see what it's like tomorrow - hoping for a 5.5 for you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Steff

morn 6.4 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* for me today...I think the below 5.5's is due to my weight loss - I have lost 4 stone since last August.....


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 5.7 today


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning 5.7 today



Ooh, I was so close!  Much better Lauren!


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.7* for me today...I think the below 5.5's is due to my weight loss - I have lost 4 stone since last August.....



That is astonishing Amanda! Well done, and it is clear you are reaping the rewards with your excellent levels


----------



## Hazel

5.5 for me today


----------



## vince13

Back to my old friend 7.3 today.


----------



## Marier

5.1  yipee  no supper last night  and finally  back on target this am   no supper tonight to make sure


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 5.1  yipee  no supper last night  and finally  back on target this am   no supper tonight to make sure



Yayyyy!!!! Excellent Marie!


----------



## Doddy

There really is no point in me posting everyday as i seem to be anywhere within 17.1 and 17.9 ! I will post again if i ever get numbers down!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> There really is no point in me posting everyday as i seem to be anywhere within 17.1 and 17.9 ! I will post again if i ever get numbers down!



Aw Doddy  I do hope that that time comes very soon - have you got any more appointments lined up?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone I woke with a 3.1 this morning. The question is do I reduce levemir again tonight?


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone I woke with a 3.1 this morning. The question is do I reduce levemir again tonight?



I would - I always reduced my lantus if I woke more than once in the lo 4s/upper 3s


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I would - I always reduced my lantus if I woke more than once in the lo 4s/upper 3s



Yeah I think I need to and will drop another unit of tonight x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morn all,5'4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn all,5'4 for me



Woop woop! Great news Steff!


----------



## vince13

A better 6.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> A better 6.8 this morning



Great stuff Faith, glad to hear that things seem more settled for you now


----------



## Doddy

oh dear....20.6 for me this morning 

No appointments booked as yet...apart from eyes this week.  I have a feeling i have to book an appointment for when I finish my first month and need more tablets...

I know it's only been 2 weeks, but the metformin has made no difference yet...the complete opposite..Im just going up and up!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> oh dear....20.6 for me this morning
> 
> No appointments booked as yet...apart from eyes this week.  I have a feeling i have to book an appointment for when I finish my first month and need more tablets...
> 
> I know it's only been 2 weeks, but the metformin has made no difference yet...the complete opposite..Im just going up and up!



Doddy, I'm concerned that your levels are still so persistently high (and seemingly increasing despite the medication and the modifications you have made to your diet). I would make another appointment with your doctor now and ask him to explain why your levels are still so high a month after diagnosis. I know it's early days for the meds, but if you are not consuming much in the way of carbs yet you still have such high levels, then I think your diagnosis might need reassessing. I've been on this forum since it started and heard hundreds of people's experiences in the early days after diagnosis, and it's very rare that people consistently report no improvements at all at your current stage. 

Please make that appointment and stand your ground - find out what's happening about the possibility of Byetta also, but you do need a better explanation of why your levels are so high still.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 3.6 for me



Goodness! At this rate you'll be ending up like me, with no basal at all!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Goodness! At this rate you'll be ending up like me, with no basal at all!



I know - maybe the heat is also playing a part - reduce again tonight I think x


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Doddy, I'm concerned that your levels are still so persistently high (and seemingly increasing despite the medication and the modifications you have made to your diet). I would make another appointment with your doctor now and ask him to explain why your levels are still so high a month after diagnosis. I know it's early days for the meds, but if you are not consuming much in the way of carbs yet you still have such high levels, then I think your diagnosis might need reassessing. I've been on this forum since it started and heard hundreds of people's experiences in the early days after diagnosis, and it's very rare that people consistently report no improvements at all at your current stage.
> 
> Please make that appointment and stand your ground - find out what's happening about the possibility of Byetta also, but you do need a better explanation of why your levels are so high still.



Will the GP have the hump cuz she told me not to test anymore -  she said there was little point.
I have changed my diet...as far as I understand to (if that makes sense).  
I am just worried the GP will tell  me to just persevere with it all.


----------



## Steff

Doddy,,
Bypass the GP and go the the hospital in my honest opinion, she/he is quite frankly neglecting you, those consitant high levels are going to have such an adverse effect hun im surprised your able to get out of bed i would be on the floor with levels like yours xx

Sorry do NOT in any way mean to sound bad, but like northerner im only showing concern


----------



## Doddy

Steff said:


> Doddy,,
> Bypass the GP and go the the hospital in my honest opinion, she/he is quite frankly neglecting you, those consitant high levels are going to have such an adverse effect hun im surprised your able to get out of bed i would be on the floor with levels like yours xx
> 
> Sorry do NOT in any way mean to sound bad, but like northerner im only showing concern



Just spoken to surgery....the GP is going to call me, and take it from there.  The receptionist initially told me that there was no apppoinments, but when I explained my numbers were still going up despite medication, she said I will get the GP to call you as that can't be left...so maybe just maybe, if the receptionist passes the msg on properly, I will have a call soon.

You don't sound bad in any way hun...I appreciate all your concern.  I guess I just don't fully understand the seriousness of all this....


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Just spoken to surgery....the GP is going to call me, and take it from there.  The receptionist initially told me that there was no apppoinments, but when I explained my numbers were still going up despite medication, she said I will get the GP to call you as that can't be left...so maybe just maybe, if the receptionist passes the msg on properly, I will have a call soon.
> 
> You don't sound bad in any way hun...I appreciate all your concern.  I guess I just don't fully understand the seriousness of all this....



Hopefully, the doctor will now realise the seriousness Doddy. You should *not* feel bad about testing - you are doing what helps YOU  to understand your diabetes and I doubt if there is more than 1% of people here in your situation who would do otherwise. In my opinion, you have done the right thing in testing and realising that you seem to be getting nowhere - the alternative would be an HbA1c in a few months that doesn't bear thinking about  I hope you get an appointment asap and that some more positive action is taken as a result


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Hopefully, the doctor will now realise the seriousness Doddy. You should *not* feel bad about testing - you are doing what helps YOU  to understand your diabetes and I doubt if there is more than 1% of people here in your situation who would do otherwise. In my opinion, you have done the right thing in testing and realising that you seem to be getting nowhere - the alternative would be an HbA1c in a few months that doesn't bear thinking about  I hope you get an appointment asap and that some more positive action is taken as a result




You're right, I shouldn't feel bad..I think maybe i need to toughen up and not worry about going against advice...but then was it advice, or just the GP trying to save money! Anyway, I can show her that since dx, the numbers have just been increasing, and surely she will then have to act...should the metformin have made even the slightest of difference by now (it's been 2 weeks).


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> You're right, I shouldn't feel bad..I think maybe i need to toughen up and not worry about going against advice...but then was it advice, or just the GP trying to save money! Anyway, I can show her that since dx, the numbers have just been increasing, and surely she will then have to act...should the metformin have made even the slightest of difference by now (it's been 2 weeks).



Well, I'm no doctor, but given your dietary changes, I would have expected most improvements to come from there - I very much doubt that metformin alone can bring levels like yours down within range. It's an unfortunate fact that I think many of us have had to learn - you really do have to be assertive with the doctors and nurses sometimes in order to get the level of care you deserve. I was just the same, brought up to believe in the wisdom and authority of the medical profession and not to challenge them, but that quickly changed for me. I changed my GP a couple of weeks after leaving hospital because it was clear I already knew more than him about diabetes - my current GP is comletely different and much, much better (i.e. she listens to me!).

It's hard to challenge them, but necessary sometimes - stay strong and good luck!


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I was 5.4 this morning



Very nice number Hazel


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm no doctor, but given your dietary changes, I would have expected most improvements to come from there - I very much doubt that metformin alone can bring levels like yours down within range. It's an unfortunate fact that I think many of us have had to learn - you really do have to be assertive with the doctors and nurses sometimes in order to get the level of care you deserve. I was just the same, brought up to believe in the wisdom and authority of the medical profession and not to challenge them, but that quickly changed for me. I changed my GP a couple of weeks after leaving hospital because it was clear I already knew more than him about diabetes - my current GP is comletely different and much, much better (i.e. she listens to me!).
> 
> It's hard to challenge them, but necessary sometimes - stay strong and good luck!




She has increased the metformin to 2 twice a day, and has added gliclazide (sp).  She has told me to let her know in the next few days if this makes a difference and helps.  What should I expect now??

*ETA she also told me to continue testing!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> She has increased the metformin to 2 twice a day, and has added gliclazide (sp).  She has told me to let her know in the next few days if this makes a difference and helps.  What should I expect now??



Gliclizide is a medication that stimulates your pancreas to produce more insulin, so a lot will depend on whether your pancreas is able to comply. If it can, then your levels should show an improvement. Did she also mention that people on gliclizode also need to be able to test their levels, and thus need to be prescribed test strips? If not, then you should remind her of this. Because (potentially) your pancreas may now produce more insulin there is the possibility that your levels could fall too low (hypo). I imagine it's unlikely, given how high they have been, but you may get 'false hypo' symptoms if your levels begin to fall lower than you are used to experiencing. These might include a trembling/shaking feeling, sweating etc., so you need to test if you feel like this. Within a short time most people find that their bodies become acclimatised to the lower levels so you only then get symptoms when they are lower still (if you see what I mean!).

If your levels don't begin to improve with the gliclizide then your doctor may send you for further tests. There is a possibility that you may have a slow-onset form of Type 1, rather than Type 2 and there are tests that can determine this.

Let us know how things go, I hope this is a turning point! 

ETA - just read your note about testing!


----------



## Laureny019

4.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 4.8 this morning



Excellent!


----------



## DeusXM

3.3 this morning. Having some real issues after doing a high-ropes activity thing on Saturday. I managed to get halfway and but got complete and utter burnout in my arms after having got very very stuck at one point and needing to literally wrench myself up by my entire body length after a fall. They then just completely (and I mean COMPLETELY) gave up on me on a cargo net, and I couldn't support my weight with them.

My BG was fine when I got back down on the ground but I've really, really pulled the muscles in them - I spent the rest of Saturday and Sunday unable to to get enough grip with my right hand to even pick up a mug of tea (had to use both hands to lift it!) and my biceps are still very, very sore now.

Got my grip back but my BG is now totally yo-yoing all over the place - zooming between 3 to 11 within 30 minutes and then back down again. Absolutely starving too, regardless of what my BG is doing.

I think ultimately, I'm just a heck of a lot more out of shape than I previously thought. Saturday was a bit of a wake-up call, think I need to sort my life out while I'm still a decent enough weight and size as I can see things getting a lot worse otherwise over the next couple of years.


----------



## Marier

well happy  again 8.1  at 8 am this morning   wasnt goin to have any supper  but  was feeling hungry  so smll slice  wholemeal taost n peanut butter  was up at 4am so decided just to test and it was  6.1  
I well happy think high carbs above 2cp is not good for me at bedtime would  this be right do you think


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> well happy  again 8.1  at 8 am this morning   wasnt goin to have any supper  but  was feeling hungry  so smll slice  wholemeal taost n peanut butter  was up at 4am so decided just to test and it was  6.1
> I well happy think high carbs above 2cp is not good for me at bedtime would  this be right do you think



Ah, things are looking much better Marie  It does look like you were just tipping things too far before with the carbs, I hope the good numbers continue


----------



## Northerner

DeusXM said:


> I think ultimately, I'm just a heck of a lot more out of shape than I previously thought. Saturday was a bit of a wake-up call, think I need to sort my life out while I'm still a decent enough weight and size as I can see things getting a lot worse otherwise over the next couple of years.



I often have problems when I get back into my running after an hiatus - things can become very unpredictable for a while! Hope you find a balance soon and that your arms recover - whatever were you thinking man?


----------



## AlisonM

Woke this morning to brilliant sunshine and a tolerable 7.1.


----------



## Marier

Northerner  Hope so to  will either have no supper tonight  or  just  small amount  2 cp,s  and see what were like again in morning


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Gliclizide is a medication that stimulates your pancreas to produce more insulin, so a lot will depend on whether your pancreas is able to comply. If it can, then your levels should show an improvement. Did she also mention that people on gliclizode also need to be able to test their levels, and thus need to be prescribed test strips? If not, then you should remind her of this. Because (potentially) your pancreas may now produce more insulin there is the possibility that your levels could fall too low (hypo). I imagine it's unlikely, given how high they have been, but you may get 'false hypo' symptoms if your levels begin to fall lower than you are used to experiencing. These might include a trembling/shaking feeling, sweating etc., so you need to test if you feel like this. Within a short time most people find that their bodies become acclimatised to the lower levels so you only then get symptoms when they are lower still (if you see what I mean!).
> 
> If your levels don't begin to improve with the gliclizide then your doctor may send you for further tests. There is a possibility that you may have a slow-onset form of Type 1, rather than Type 2 and there are tests that can determine this.
> 
> Let us know how things go, I hope this is a turning point!
> 
> ETA - just read your note about testing!




I am about to take the first one...says 15 minutes before tea...so this should be interesting!  I will be sure to test before and after...
interestingly the GP didnt' tell me about the possibility of hypos and so to test....but I will mention it when I speak to her in a couple of days.
Fingers crossed this will make a difference now!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today



Morning Alan, Morning All - a decent 6.1 this morning Yippee!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6"2 for me


----------



## Doddy

Good Morning everyone   Maybe I am expecting too much too soon, but the Gliclazide I started yesterday hasn't made the slighest bit of difference!  Woke up at 17.5 again!  More time maybe?!


----------



## Phil65

Good morning 6.8 for me this morning, after to going to bed on 6.9


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Good morning 6.8 for me this morning, after to going to bed on 6.9



Steady as a rock!


----------



## Laureny019

Morning  3.3 today


----------



## Marier

Morning Friends  8.1    Bedtime  at 10 pm  8.9  Happy , happy, happy


----------



## Dizzydi

3.1 again I even had 2 slices of wholemeal toast (1 with weight watcher jam) at bedtime grrrr - maybe I try 6 units tonight


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> 3.1 again I even had 2 slices of wholemeal toast (1 with weight watcher jam) at bedtime grrrr - maybe I try 6 units tonight



Wow, that really is surprising, especially since you are on levemir and that's supposed to have a more immediate effect when doses are changed. Must be a lot to do with your recent weight loss and your 'Pebbles-friendly' diet! Hope things are looking better tomorrow Di


----------



## AlisonM

6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.4 for me this morning.



Looking good Ally!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* this morning....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## vince13

Morning All, 6.5 today - I'm happy with that.


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.3 for me today



Woop woop! Excellent Steff!  Nice to see you back with those lovely numbers again


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning All, 6.5 today - I'm happy with that.



Great stuff Faith, you seem to have settled back now the heatwave is all but over


----------



## Doddy

Don't really need to post this as you could all guess!!! 17.5


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Don't really need to post this as you could all guess!!! 17.5



Hope the gliclazide kicks in soon Doddy, let's see some fall in those numbers!


----------



## Laureny019

Morning,  3.2 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.7 - I forgot to reduce last night was on auto pilot


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning,  3.2 today



A bit low Lauren, can you think what might have caused it?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Hope the gliclazide kicks in soon Doddy, let's see some fall in those numbers!




So do I!  Just don't know how long to give it!


----------



## Phil65

9.2 .....was 4.9 before bed with active insulin so had some green and blacks chocolate...and some more! doh!


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> A bit low Lauren, can you think what might have caused it?



Only thing that's different is I've been working late shifts this week so haven't been getting in til after 10pm. Not sure if it's that though, will just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Only thing that's different is I've been working late shifts this week so haven't been getting in til after 10pm. Not sure if it's that though, will just have to keep an eye on it.



If you're anywhere near the same tomorrow morning, I would lower the lantus


----------



## Marier

Afternoon all   8.1 this am   8.8 at 10 pm last night  going to try some carbs for supper and let us see what it like tommr am


----------



## AlisonM

Woke up feeling very shaky and tested at 3.2. Glad I stocked up on the jelly babies!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woke up feeling very shaky and tested at 3.2. Glad I stocked up on the jelly babies!



I always have about 2kg in stock!  Hope you get better numbers tomorrow


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.3 today*...have my HBA1c 2nd test on Friday.....hope its a good one..


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *5.3 today*...have my HBA1c 2nd test on Friday.....hope its a good one..



I bet it's a corker


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I bet it's a corker



I second that good luck A


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Doddy

wait for it ............... 17.2


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> wait for it ............... 17.2



Hmmm...give it another couple of days, then I would definitely be getting back to the GP!


----------



## Emmaathome

8.1 for me - lowest ever I believe!!!!

Am assuming the tablets combined with the insulin are working their magic!!!

Very excited, and looking forward to improving even more!!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 8.1 for me - lowest ever I believe!!!!
> 
> Am assuming the tablets combined with the insulin are working their magic!!!
> 
> Very excited, and looking forward to improving even more!!!



Terrific news Emma!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.2 for me today



Great stuff Steff


----------



## Phil65

G'morning 5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> G'morning 5.7 for me



No Green and Blacks last night, I see


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.1 today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.1 today



Perfect Hazel


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> No Green and Blacks last night, I see



nope......ate it all the night before!


----------



## Laureny019

3.4 today  time to reduce Lantus by another unit I guess


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 3.4 today  time to reduce Lantus by another unit I guess



Definitely!  We're all saving the NHS a fortune with all this insulin reduction!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me - 6 units of levemir works yay


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 5.3 for me - 6 units of levemir works yay



Spot on Di!


----------



## Doddy

Emmaathome said:


> 8.1 for me - lowest ever I believe!!!!
> 
> Am assuming the tablets combined with the insulin are working their magic!!!
> 
> Very excited, and looking forward to improving even more!!!





Aww bless ya   Must feel so fab to reach new lows   Im so pleased for you


----------



## Emmaathome

Doddy said:


> Aww bless ya   Must feel so fab to reach new lows   Im so pleased for you



Thanks Doddy - dont forget I'm a good month (at least) ahead of you in the diagnosis stakes so your turn will come, it may just take a little longer.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Steff

13,4 argh for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 13,4 argh for me



Goodness! What happened there Steff?


----------



## Laureny019

3.2 today. I've reduced Lantus so hopefully that will have some effect soon.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 3.2 today. I've reduced Lantus so hopefully that will have some effect soon.



Hope so Lauren  What are your levels like during the day nowadays?


----------



## Steff

Laureny019 said:


> 3.2 today. I've reduced Lantus so hopefully that will have some effect soon.



Just dradful I had a amore strawberrys and creams yougurt after my tea cant be anything more then that


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Just dradful I had a amore strawberrys and creams yougurt after my tea cant be anything more then that



Very strange!  Hope it's back to normal tomorrow


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> Hope so Lauren  What are your levels like during the day nowadays?



At the moment they're the best levels I've ever had. Most of the time I'm staying between 3-9 with some occasional higher ones.downside is I'm going low at least once on most days but I'm not seeing as many rises after meals now.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> At the moment they're the best levels I've ever had. Most of the time I'm staying between 3-9 with some occasional higher ones.downside is I'm going low at least once on most days but I'm not seeing as many rises after meals now.



That's great  Reducing the lantus ought to help with the daytime lows too


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning another naughty 3.6 - did 6 units again last night


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning another naughty 3.6 - did 6 units again last night



Five tonight, possibly?


----------



## Marier

Afternon all   7.1 for me this  morning 10pm last nigt  9.2


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Afternon all   7.1 for me this  morning 10pm last nigt  9.2



Good news Marie, things are looking much better now


----------



## Phil65

a very happy 5.0 this morning!


----------



## AlisonM

A much more reasonable 6.1 this am. Far better than yesterday's 3.3.


----------



## Steff

Back on track 6,2


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2 *for me today....


----------



## Marier

Steff _--------  Glad to see you back on track  !!!  Im off the Track  17.9


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Steff _--------  Glad to see you back on track  !!!  Im off the Track  17.9



Oh no! Can you think of a reason for it Marie? 

I was 4.8 this morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 5.3 for me



Ah, good number Di


----------



## Doddy

My usual today...17.3


----------



## Marier

Havnt  got a clue  Northerner


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Result*

Good Morning 6.2


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Steff

5,2 for me today


----------



## newbs

5.3 today, the best I've had for a while


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* for me today....


----------



## Northerner

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Marier

again 13.1  to high  not happy bunny   and thew  a 24.9  at 2 pm


----------



## Laureny019

4.0 this morning & have upped the lantus to 38 again as my levels ended up fine in the morning but high for the rest of the day when I reduced it to 37.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 4.0 this morning & have upped the lantus to 38 again as my levels ended up fine in the morning but high for the rest of the day when I reduced it to 37.



Might be worth considering splitting the lantus into two injections Lauren, if you are fine in the mornings - don't want to risk night hypos


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> Might be worth considering splitting the lantus into two injections Lauren, if you are fine in the mornings - don't want to risk night hypos




Think that's what I need to do really  I'm seeing the DSN again on the 14th so will ask her about it then as honestly got no idea how to go about splitting the dose so I get the right ratios.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Result*

Good Morning A lucky 7.0 or maybe not.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.3 for me today.. I was 3.9 yesterday


----------



## Hazel

5.8 thismorning - not too bad as I reduced Lantus by 2 units last night x


----------



## Doddy

17.9 here, so much for the change in meds eh!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9 *for me today...


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 and below 8 all day so far.


----------



## Laureny019

3.4 this morning


----------



## Marier

16.2  had supper last nite as was hungry so me thinks   over  3cp,s is no good for me  
Also  can anyone tell me why  this happens  if i  eat more than 30carbs  i end up with  high BG in morning 
M


----------



## Abi

I assume you bolused for the 30g carbs using your usual ratio for that time of day?
It could be that you need a higher insulin: carb ratio at that time of day ( because of sleep hence total innactivity following the snack or due to higher insulin requirements for some other reason)
Another possibility is that of going a bit low when asleep - hence " rebound" from a hypo
I had similar problems on mdi and found that despite following DAFNE, blood glucose control often went crazy if I gave in and ate what and when I liked. Seem to get away with more on the pump although if I really splurge control can still go haywire
If you have no snack before bed and have eaten evening meal at least 4 hours before bed ( so no rapid acting in system) do you generally manage to stay quite steady overnight ? ( incuding 2 or 3 am test)- If night time basal isn't spot on then snacking/ bolusing tends to just confuse matters further


----------



## Marier

Hi Abi 
Yes had  3 QA for  30 carbs  When i had the  wee mglucose machine in my tummy few months back it mesures your BG ever  10 min or so i did show i was Hypo during night then thrownign massive highs  in morn  due to DP  i believe ,However BI was reduced and thia  meant  no hypo threew the night and stayd very consistand  to target levels I have proven over last few weeks that if i dont eat after main meal at 6 pm  then  iam right on target  nxt morning   i also  can eat may  1 or 2 cps  and still mostly  am on target in morning  however if i eat more than 2 then  i am  all over the place  in morning with high sugars  I did couple of weeks ago  a  3 am and  5 am test  to which were 6.2 and 7.0 
thank you so much for explaining


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Readings*

Good Morning 6.1 fairly consistent if nothing else.


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Steff

4.8 for me today


----------



## Abi

Hi Marier
How frustrating especially if you are hungry!
On the other hand- diet controlled or tablet controlled people don't have freedom to eat what and when they like ( although there is a plus side for them that they have far less risk of hypos etc)
What about something lower in carb to fill you up if you feel hungry before bed ( although would require some experimentation as many of us find protein causes a slow rise in levels also). I've also heard that some people's ratios change i.e. they need additional insulin over and above what the ratio would suggest, if they eat more than a certain quantity of carbs- but 30 g seems quite low for this to happen
Also read somewhere that basal insulin requirements are affected by carb intake and hence boluses so that if you eat significantly more carbs and bolus more, then basal requirements can increase- and the converse is also true. I always assumed that if blood glucose was high after heavy carb  consumption despite giving what is assumed to be a correct bolus then it was likely to be due to delayed digestion but the last point was made by a well known diabetes educator in the US who has type one himself. I think DAFNE sometimes oversimplifies things and would agree that  there does seem to be some interaction between both requirements


----------



## Abi

I messed up after having fairly good waking levels for a while- 13.9 this morning.
Reason- lasagne last night after a slightly high reading of 9.1 pre meal. Dropped to 6.1 90 mins after and assumed I needed some fruit as still quite a lot of insulin on board- but it was obviously the fat slowing down digestion- and I was rather lax- didn't test again before this morning
It was a pub lasagne- can't recall having this  problem with homemade stuff although I would generally use full fat cheese ( but drain fat off mince)


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well, 5.3 for me


----------



## Newtothis

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well, 5.3 for me



Snap xx


----------



## Laureny019

Morning  a rather rubbish 2.9 this morning


----------



## Marier

17.6 another high for me   goin to have NO super tonight as i know threw past experiance when no carbs after Dinner  im on target nxt morning  so goiun to set myself a wee  Goal,  no carbs for  3 nights and see what BG is in morning then  stick to 1 or 2 cps   and see what happens  
thanks guys


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 for again this morning and single figures so far today. Highest yesterday was 9.2


----------



## Hazel

Goog morning peeps - 5.5 thus morning


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 8.3 for me today  not sure where that came from!!


----------



## Marier

9.1   did an experiment last night had a scone that Mum in Law had sent in which was  4cp,s  had 6 QA  BG Before bed was  14.1 had 2QA for corrective   and  result this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*5.4* today...


----------



## Steff

morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.1 for me


----------



## Medusa

morning all. 4,9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning


----------



## Doddy

early days for me, 17.1


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> early days for me, 17.1



Things will get better Doddy, I guarantee it


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Things will get better Doddy, I guarantee it



I was hoping I would see a change this morning, but I guess I need a bigger dose...but I didn't get the big spike last night after dinner, just a little one!


----------



## Marier

21.7  oopps


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 21.7  oopps



Oh no! What were you before bed, and did you eat anything?


----------



## Marier

had a scone n jam   was 11.1


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> had a scone n jam   was 11.1



Did you have any insulin with it? It's a pretty steep rise though, but you do seem to rise quite high whenever you have something before bed


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today...


----------



## Marier

Northerner said:


> Did you have any insulin with it? It's a pretty steep rise though, but you do seem to rise quite high whenever you have something before bed



 yes had  6 units instead of 4 like i did the night before  i know very very high never gone that high before  deffo donmt think i hypo n rebounded either


----------



## Marier

Have just emaild  DSN to ask the question so will see what she says tommr


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Doddy

another morning at 17.0.

Is it normal to get like a belly ache after you have had insulin?  I don't mean at the injection site, just a general belly ache?  It's nothing too bad, just uncomfortable.  If this is normal, does it go once you are used to the insulin?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> another morning at 17.0.
> 
> Is it normal to get like a belly ache after you have had insulin?  I don't mean at the injection site, just a general belly ache?  It's nothing too bad, just uncomfortable.  If this is normal, does it go once you are used to the insulin?



Have you been increasing the insulin at all, or are you still on the original doses? I don't think the insulin itself will be causing your belly ache, but it may be a factor of your continued high levels - if it persists, I would see the GP. It's not something I remember experiencing after my diagnosis and starting on insulin - it may be totally unrelated, of course, as everyone gets belly ache now and then, just that we naturally think 'I wonder if...' 

Hope things improve very soon for you


----------



## Doddy

Haven't increased at all yet...emailing GP tomorrow so she will prob increase then.

It's probably in my head...just feels like when I take it, I get a bellyache for a little while after.  I have got a pain in my kidneys too (feels like it is anyway) and again, it becomes more obvious when i have just taken the insulin.  But I am probably just heightened to every niggle and pain at the mo!

Thanks Northie xxx  I am hoping once I start increasing the amount I shall start to see some improvement!  Just makes you wonder how high I will have to go to get some response from the stupid body of mine!


----------



## Northerner

It could be the anxiety you are feeling about it causing you to tense up. I imagine you have been started at a very low level and working up to the required dose - better than having your levels crash and also better generally that your levels are reduced slowly but surely


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me today


----------



## Marier

another high  17.5


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It could be the anxiety you are feeling about it causing you to tense up. I imagine you have been started at a very low level and working up to the required dose - better than having your levels crash and also better generally that your levels are reduced slowly but surely



I think you are probably right.  Be interesting to see what the GP says over the weekend.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* today xx


----------



## brett

6.5 today happy with that


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today...


----------



## Doddy

If nothing else, I am consistant!!!  17.1 again


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.1 for me today


----------



## Marier

Afternnon all   6.1    had  weight watchers chickn crisps + plain biscuit 2cp.c  2 QA   and result


----------



## Newtothis

I'm on a roll....*4.6* again this morning...


----------



## Steff

hi all 6.2 for me


----------



## Doddy

17.5 for me again.


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 3.2 for me this morning  pebbles attacked last night so not sure if that had an affect. 

3. 8 yesterday


----------



## Marier

Afternnon all 9.6 for me


----------



## Phil65

7.1 for me


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 4.3 for me


----------



## Hazel

morning, 5.2 this me


----------



## Phil65

2.8 ooops!


----------



## Newtothis

yesterday *5.4*, today *4.9*...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today. I was 5.1 before bed, no lantus, so it looks like my week off from exercising (largely due to my Glasgow trip) has allowed my insulin sensitivity to decrease. Will see how things are tomorrow, but might need a couple of units of lantus again soon. Off for a run today though, so that might help!


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning Crew,
this morning 5.4, yesterday 7.4, day before 6.0, things are looking up


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Morning Crew,
> this morning 5.4, yesterday 7.4, day before 6.0, things are looking up



Good to hear it Rossi


----------



## Doddy

Not posted for a few days, mainly because my figures are always 17+  Even though I have increased to 18u twice a day ((


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Not posted for a few days, mainly because my figures are always 17+  Even though I have increased to 18u twice a day ((



What number of units did you start on Doddy? Remind me. I would certainly have expected to see at least some improvement by now.


----------



## Marier

Morning Friends  7.1   no supper last night


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> What number of units did you start on Doddy? Remind me. I would certainly have expected to see at least some improvement by now.



Started on 6, then upped to 12, now upped to 18.  Just done another test....up to 23.8.  Porridge is obviously no good for me, even with 18u!


----------



## Hazel

5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Phil65

18.4.....urghhh!  cannula problem....back in range now


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Started on 6, then upped to 12, now upped to 18.  Just done another test....up to 23.8.  Porridge is obviously no good for me, even with 18u!



Well, it does look as though they started off very cautiously, but I am still a little surprised at how little (if any) improvement has been made. In terms of total dose though, it's not very high (although these things vary very much from person to person). When I was diagnosed my total daily dose of insulin was around 60 units. Do you know what your level was before the porridge? remember that it is the _relative_ change that is important when assessing whether a particular meal is suitable. How soon after eating did you test?


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Morning Friends  7.1   no supper last night



Much, much better Marie


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Well, it does look as though they started off very cautiously, but I am still a little surprised at how little (if any) improvement has been made. In terms of total dose though, it's not very high (although these things vary very much from person to person). When I was diagnosed my total daily dose of insulin was around 60 units. Do you know what your level was before the porridge? remember that it is the _relative_ change that is important when assessing whether a particular meal is suitable. How soon after eating did you test?



The GP called me this morning...has upped me to 24u twice a day!  I was at 18.1 before I had breakfast, went up to 23.8.  Just tested now, back down to 18.0

My husband keeps questioning it, as there has been no improvement...I guess I am just very insulin resistant and will hopefully find the dose that works for me.
Could it be that novomix 30 doesn't work, but another insulin regime might?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> The GP called me this morning...has upped me to 24u twice a day!  I was at 18.1 before I had breakfast, went up to 23.8.  Just tested now, back down to 18.0
> 
> My husband keeps questioning it, as there has been no improvement...I guess I am just very insulin resistant and will hopefully find the dose that works for me.
> Could it be that novomix 30 doesn't work, but another insulin regime might?



It's doubtful that the novomix doesn't work, just likely that the dose is currently not having much impact. There is a possibility that you are also insulin resistant - some people take metformin as well as insulin to help combat this. It does sound as though your GP is a little slow off the mark and has been extra cautious at the start - 6-unit increments would normally be very significant, after all it is an increase of 33% on your previous dose  However, I am not a medic so can only comment on my own experiences which were under different circumstances. I was in hospital for the first week and have no idea what doses I was receiving, but the doses I was started on when I left hospital did bring my levels down into single figures within days.

I would give the new dose a try for a few days and hopefully this will now be at a level that starts to make a dent!


----------



## AlisonM

Oops, 9.1 this morning.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It's doubtful that the novomix doesn't work, just likely that the dose is currently not having much impact. There is a possibility that you are also insulin resistant - some people take metformin as well as insulin to help combat this. It does sound as though your GP is a little slow off the mark and has been extra cautious at the start - 6-unit increments would normally be very significant, after all it is an increase of 33% on your previous dose  However, I am not a medic so can only comment on my own experiences which were under different circumstances. I was in hospital for the first week and have no idea what doses I was receiving, but the doses I was started on when I left hospital did bring my levels down into single figures within days.
> 
> I would give the new dose a try for a few days and hopefully this will now be at a level that starts to make a dent!



That's given me hope...saying that it's doubtful it won't work...means I just have to find the right dose!
My GP is calling me again on Monday, so hopefully I will have good news! I am also taking 2000mg metformin btw!


----------



## AlisonM

Hi Doddy. When they started me on insulin, it was one jab of 14u at night and there was little change, I'm now (about three months later) on that dose twice daily and in single figures most of the time. It's taken a while, but I'm getting there. Perhaps it will be the same for you.


----------



## Doddy

AlisonM said:


> Hi Doddy. When they started me on insulin, it was one jab of 14u at night and there was little change, I'm now (about three months later) on that dose twice daily and in single figures most of the time. It's taken a while, but I'm getting there. Perhaps it will be the same for you.



fingers crossed it's just a case of finding the dose that works...I must be getting close!!


----------



## Marier

Thanx Northerner  Will stay away from eatn after  Dinner  unless it 20carbs or below something very small


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Thanx Northerner  Will stay away from eatn after  Dinner  unless it 20carbs or below something very small



Or you could have something non/low-carb like cheese  I often have a babybel cheese to stop the hunger pangs late evening


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8 *this morning...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.8 *this morning...



Wonderful Amanda


----------



## Marier

Never tryd Babybel .  Yes could have cheese n crackers x 2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.6* for me... xx


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Medusa

4.7 on me back on track.... the advised reduction in lantus did not work so its back up and doing ok ...... providing i do not do too much exercise....  ARGH


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> 4.7 on me back on track.... the advised reduction in lantus did not work so its back up and doing ok ...... providing i do not do too much exercise....  ARGH



How very frustrating!  Pump!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 for me this morning



A lovely birthday number Hazel!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 3.7  for me!  yesterday was 5......forget to post


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well 3.7  for me!  yesterday was 5......forget to post



What were you before bed Di? 3.7 is very much on the edge, do you think you might need to reduce your levemir again?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> What were you before bed Di? 3.7 is very much on the edge, do you think you might need to reduce your levemir again?





Hi Northy, I was 5.3 and I had 2 slices of wholemeal toast (one with ww jam), I had 7 units last night. Dr told me to stop metformin while I'm still being sick, but i don't understand why and haven't!! (naughty me)


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northy, I was 5.3 and I had 2 slices of wholemeal toast (one with ww jam), I had 7 units last night. Dr told me to stop metformin while I'm still being sick, but i don't understand why and haven't!! (naughty me)



I've heard that metformin should be stopped if you are sick and levels are high, but not sure why you would need to if levels were OK - perhaps it's to do with the way it works and needing food to digest? 

That's quite a drop in levels given the carbs you had before bed. I'd be dropping the levemir by a unit, more if you weren't eating the toast


----------



## Phil65

7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I've heard that metformin should be stopped if you are sick and levels are high, but not sure why you would need to if levels were OK - perhaps it's to do with the way it works and needing food to digest?
> 
> That's quite a drop in levels given the carbs you had before bed. I'd be dropping the levemir by a unit, more if you weren't eating the toast



Hi Northy, I'm keeping a really close eye on things - I'll possible drop again tonight, will see what I end up eating tonight x


----------



## Laureny019

3.2 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

6.1, that's more like it.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 3.2 this morning



Oops! A bit low Lauren - can you think of a reason for it?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.1, that's more like it.



Hurrah!  Do you have an HbA1c lined up?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Hurrah!  Do you have an HbA1c lined up?



Next month some time I think, no date yet. They're messing about with the process again and everything's up in the air.


----------



## Medusa

Northerner said:


> How very frustrating!  Pump!



yes i am thinking about a pump...... not sure i like the thought of something permanently attached to me tho.... ie some of the dresses i wear out there is literally no room for a pump (corset mini dress etc)


----------



## Marier

7.1  no supper last night


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> yes i am thinking about a pump...... not sure i like the thought of something permanently attached to me tho.... ie some of the dresses i wear out there is literally no room for a pump (corset mini dress etc)



Is it hot in here?


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 7.1  no supper last night



Hurrah! Some consistency!


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> Oops! A bit low Lauren - can you think of a reason for it?



No not really, this type of waking level is becoming pretty normal for me lately. For some reason I now seem to go low pretty much once a day.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> No not really, this type of waking level is becoming pretty normal for me lately. For some reason I now seem to go low pretty much once a day.



It looks like you need to consider lowering your basal insulin, there's always the worry that you might actually go lower. Have you tried any 3am tests to see what you are like at that time? What levels do you go to bed on?


----------



## Marier

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Some consistency!



Deffo no supper tonight either just for curiosity sake . stayn stable after meals also today


----------



## Medusa

Northerner said:


> Is it hot in here?



lol i was simply trying to describe something i would wear that would worry me as to what i would do with the pump


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> It looks like you need to consider lowering your basal insulin, there's always the worry that you might actually go lower. Have you tried any 3am tests to see what you are like at that time? What levels do you go to bed on?



I have tried reducing by another unit but it just left me higher for the rest of the day each time. My bedtime levels are usually alright, I don't normally go to sleep if its below 7. No I haven't done any 3am tests as I work shifts so only time I can do them is when I'm off which puts me off doing them .


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> I have tried reducing by another unit but it just left me higher for the rest of the day each time. My bedtime levels are usually alright, I don't normally go to sleep if its below 7. No I haven't done any 3am tests as I work shifts so only time I can do them is when I'm off which puts me off doing them .



Have you tried splitting it into two injections so you have less at night and more during the day? Must be awkward if you are on shifts.


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> lol i was simply trying to describe something i would wear that would worry me as to what i would do with the pump



I know - that's what gave me the hot flush!


----------



## Medusa

lol oops sorry northerner


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> Have you tried splitting it into two injections so you have less at night and more during the day? Must be awkward if you are on shifts.



Yeah it is pretty awkward , I'm not really sure how to go about splitting the dose. The Dsn said maybe I should consider swapping lantus to the morning but can't see how that would work either as I don't think I could stick to a set lantus time in the morning as easily as I can in the evening. Sorry didn't intend this to become such a long reply but can probably tell how confusing this is  .I've got another appt.with the Dsn at the start of July so wondering if I should phone/email her or just wait it out a bit longer til the appt


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Yeah it is pretty awkward , I'm not really sure how to go about splitting the dose. The Dsn said maybe I should consider swapping lantus to the morning but can't see how that would work either as I don't think I could stick to a set lantus time in the morning as easily as I can in the evening. Sorry didn't intend this to become such a long reply but can probably tell how confusing this is  .I've got another appt.with the Dsn at the start of July so wondering if I should phone/email her or just wait it out a bit longer til the appt



No harm in phoning her or emailing her and seeing what she suggests about a split - how many units of lantus are you on?


----------



## brett

A happy 6.2 for me.


----------



## Tezzz

7.2 today...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> 7.2 today...



Have things been creeping up again tez?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 3.7 today


----------



## Medusa

eek.... 4.0 for me which would explain why i was awake at half 6 i reckon


----------



## Doddy

I woke at 12.2 this morning...the lowest ever.  BUT....I didn't eat last night.  The last time I ate was at 1pm.  I still took my evening insulin, even though I didn't eat.  Yes, I am starving now, and I am going to have to eat this morning..I did feel rather icky last night.

Was this a "bad" thing to do? (ie not eat)


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I woke at 12.2 this morning...the lowest ever.  BUT....I didn't eat last night.  The last time I ate was at 1pm.  I still took my evening insulin, even though I didn't eat.  Yes, I am starving now, and I am going to have to eat this morning..I did feel rather icky last night.
> 
> Was this a "bad" thing to do? (ie not eat)



Well, it depends. With the insulin you are taking, once it is at the correct dose to keep your levels in the 4-7 range before eating, you will have to eat or risk having a hypo. Your liver will probably put out more glucose if you don't eat, as it 'thinks' that you are starving (not that livers really think, but you know what I mean!), but this may not be sufficient to match the insulin. It's best to get into the habit of eating regular meals at around the same times if possible. You'll have more flexibility on MDI, as you will then be able to miss meals or eat them when you want.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Well, it depends. With the insulin you are taking, once it is at the correct dose to keep your levels in the 4-7 range before eating, you will have to eat or risk having a hypo. Your liver will probably put out more glucose if you don't eat, as it 'thinks' that you are starving (not that livers really think, but you know what I mean!), but this may not be sufficient to match the insulin. It's best to get into the habit of eating regular meals at around the same times if possible. You'll have more flexibility on MDI, as you will then be able to miss meals or eat them when you want.



Will the GP put me on MDI?  I am not a regular eater, and the timings of my meals does vary.  Some days i won't have lunch, others I will.


----------



## Marier

Morning friend s  13.2  was Hypo at 3am  BG was 3.1  had  small amount of Lucozade  and bowl of cereal which i coverd with QA  so possible rebound  still had no supper last night


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Will the GP put me on MDI?  I am not a regular eater, and the timings of my meals does vary.  Some days i won't have lunch, others I will.



It's worth suggesting it. In fact I would be looking to be referred to a specialist diabetes clinic because they will have more experience of different regimes. MDI would give you much more flexibility, although I suppose your GP is trying you on the novomix first to see if it can work for you. But mixed insulins, once you are at the correct dose, do require you to eat at certain times.



Marier said:


> Morning friend s  13.2  was Hypo at 3am  BG was 3.1  had  small amount of Lucozade  and bowl of cereal which i coverd with QA  so possible rebound  still had no supper last night



Sorry to hear about the hypo Marie - what was your level before bed? Sounds like the cereal might have been a bit too much carb for the QA you took. Personally, I wouldn't be taking QA insulin if I was intending going back to sleep, I would have just had enough carbs to bring my levels up to around 6.


----------



## Dizzydi

2.7  what is going on !!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> 2.7  what is going on !!



Crikey Di! Did you get any symptoms?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Crikey Di! Did you get any symptoms?



Hi Northy, Got up and felt very faint and wobbly (Got up an hour early as I needed to be in work for 8) - reduce again I think - In fact I'm gonna test now as I do feel quite low


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northy, Got up and felt very faint and wobbly (Got up an hour early as I needed to be in work for 8) - reduce again I think - In fact I'm gonna test now as I do feel quite low



Sounds like you're heading the same way I did, perhaps you'll end up needing no levemir at all! Especially when this pesky op is out of the way and you're able to get back to your training/cycling


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you're heading the same way I did, perhaps you'll end up needing no levemir at all! Especially when this pesky op is out of the way and you're able to get back to your training/cycling



Yeah it does!! Hopefully I wont as well - I cant wait to be able to start running and cycling again!!


----------



## Marier

Northy   was 13.6  Had 2 QA for correction  

was absolutly starving when Hypo


----------



## brett

4.8 today but did have some toast last night for supper and went to bed with qa running - dont normally like to do that but was very hungry.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> 4.8 today but did have some toast last night for supper and went to bed with qa running - dont normally like to do that but was very hungry.



A very good waking number Brett!


----------



## Doddy

Can I ask....what is qa??


----------



## Marier

QA     Is  Quick Acting   Insulin


----------



## Newtothis

A *5* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *5* today...



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Doddy

14.5 for me........


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 14.5 for me........



Getting slightly better!


----------



## brett

6.4 before bed 5.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> 6.4 before bed 5.7 this morning



Good stuff Brett!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 4.3 for me this morning. 1 unit reduction in levemir. 4.1 at bedtime and then 2 slices of wholemeal toast!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 4.3 for me this morning. 1 unit reduction in levemir. 4.1 at bedtime and then 2 slices of wholemeal toast!!



Wow! Given that levemir is a basal insulin it has clearly matched your liver's output overnight,so that must mean the carbs from the toast were coped with admirably by your own pancreas!


----------



## Marier

Morning   7.1   dropped to 5.2 last night so had we biscuit no QA


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Morning   7.1   dropped to 5.2 last night so had we biscuit no QA



Excellent Marie!


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.3* today... xx


----------



## Laureny019

Not too good today. woke on 3.4 at 4am, treated & went back to bed . Then woke on 3.9 at 8am.


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Good <orning 6.1 dont seem able to get lower seems to be about mid 6s every morning


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good <orning 6.1 dont seem able to get lower seems to be about mid 6s every morning



Good morning  That's nicely in range though emmerdale  A number of people find that their waking levels are always around a certain value whatever they try. 

I was 5.7 this morning


----------



## jalapino

Good Morning 7.7 pre breki


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.0 this morning



Couldn't be better


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  That's nicely in range though emmerdale  A number of people find that their waking levels are always around a certain value whatever they try.
> 
> I was 5.7 this morning



Perfect ^5


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Perfect ^5



You're doing pretty well yourself given that it is still very early days for you  You seem much more relaxed now about your diabetes


----------



## Mark T

5.6 for me this morning, which is actually a tad higher then I would like


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me.... Had a 2.7 about 9.30 last night treated with 3 glucose tabs and a mini white chocolate magnum (up yours pebbles lol), then before bed 1 wholemeal toast. Just before sleep (hr after toast) i was 6.3!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> You're doing pretty well yourself given that it is still very early days for you  You seem much more relaxed now about your diabetes



Thanks northerner.....lot happier now and understand a little more which is going to help control my diabetes, and everyone here makes it a lot easier and all the info from everybody is priceless


----------



## jalapino

Dizzydi said:


> mini white chocolate magnum
> 
> <<dribbling>> i sooooo would love one now


----------



## Doddy

13.8 for me, gone up to 26u now....


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> 5.6 for me this morning, which is actually a tad higher then I would like



Why so Mark? That's a pretty good number and well within range


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 4.6 for me.... Had a 2.7 about 9.30 last night treated with 3 glucose tabs and a mini white chocolate magnum (up yours pebbles lol), then before bed 1 wholemeal toast. Just before sleep (hr after toast) i was 6.3!



Goodness! Sounds like it's the novorapid that needs reducing also!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 13.8 for me, gone up to 26u now....



How long after eating, and what did you eat?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Goodness! Sounds like it's the novorapid that needs reducing also!



Yeah possibly, not sure what happened had 4 u with tea, I had sirloin steak he he first red meat in 6 weeks, jacket tatty and veg! Maybe the fat in the food did something or my body went into shock  (my day of rebellion which is naughty considering pebbles was being a bit naughty yesterday)


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> How long after eating, and what did you eat?



That was my morning reading, so it has come down by about 4mmols  instead of increasing the insulin by 6u now, we are doing smaller increases


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> That was my morning reading, so it has come down by about 4mmols  instead of increasing the insulin by 6u now, we are doing smaller increases



Oops! Sorry, I misread it - thought you had gone up to 26 mmol/l! after breakfast!  Makes much more sense now!  So, you are seeing a gradual improvement from the constant 17s you were getting before - you'll get there before too long!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Oops! Sorry, I misread it - thought you had gone up to 26 mmol/l! after breakfast!  Makes much more sense now!  So, you are seeing a gradual improvement from the constant 17s you were getting before - you'll get there before too long!




It is satisfying seeing the numbers gradually fall   LOL....I thought you might have misread it!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Why so Mark? That's a pretty good number and well within range


Mostly because I had a series of readings in the 4's and I'd rather be at that level in the morning.

As you say, it's not a bad number really.

However, the 1 hour post prandial was +2.6, which in the past has been +1.8 and +1.9 for the same breakfast.  Of course it's difficult to know if those numbers are exactly comparable because even if the food was the same, how active I was each morning is probably slightly different.


----------



## Marier

Afternoon all  13.6  had some nibbles last night  so expected a high this am  no supper tonight   and will be back on Target tommrw   _ I HOPE _


----------



## Laureny019

Not too good again today. Was 2.7 during the night  thought I massively over treated it but thankfully was at a nice 8.7 this morning .


----------



## brett

5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Not too good again today. Was 2.7 during the night  thought I massively over treated it but thankfully was at a nice 8.7 this morning .



I'm still worried that you are either waking hypo or hypoing in the night Lauren, I do think you need to consider lowering your lantus, or having a word with your DSN about splitting it. The fact that you think you massively overtreated but still only woke at 8.7 suggests that you have too much for your overnight levels.


----------



## Laureny019

Northerner said:


> I'm still worried that you are either waking hypo or hypoing in the night Lauren, I do think you need to consider lowering your lantus, or having a word with your DSN about splitting it. The fact that you think you massively overtreated but still only woke at 8.7 suggests that you have too much for your overnight levels.




Yeah I am definitely going to drop another unit tonight to 37units. To be honest it was hard to convince myself to move for that low  I just don't understand how my levels have changed so much recently as before the last few months my morning levels were in range of 8-14 , now most of the time they're low.


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Yeah I am definitely going to drop another unit tonight to 37units. To be honest it was hard to convince myself to move for that low  I just don't understand how my levels have changed so much recently as before the last few months my morning levels were in range of 8-14 , now most of the time they're low.



Things can change - a couple of years ago I had to drop my lantus from 20 units to 10 in the space of a month or so, then things seemed to settle for a while. I hope your reduction gives you a nice 5.0 tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today


 Nice one northerner ^5....p.s like the donkey


----------



## jalapino

6.8  Now of to work......


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> 6.8  Now of to work......



Good number Ant, enjoy your day!


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Result*

Good Morning 6.7 Keep trying for lower readings but dont know where i am going wrong ????


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 6.7 Keep trying for lower readings but dont know where i am going wrong ????



You may not be doing anything wrong. Do you test as soon as you wake? The liver will normally start boosting it's release of glucose as soon as you wake (before, in some people!) so levels start to rise from the moment you open your eyes. Having said that, 6.7 is a good number to wake on. What are your levels like as the day progresses?


----------



## staceyc

mine was 8.6


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Laureny019

3.5 today, will hope for that 5 to come tomorrow. Lantus must be doing some heavy duty work as I went to bed on a 12.0


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 3.5 today, will hope for that 5 to come tomorrow. Lantus must be doing some heavy duty work as I went to bed on a 12.0



Lantus changes are said to take 3 days to work their way through, but as you say that's one heck of a drop  and I would suspect you are going to need a bigger reduction. It would be worth waking on an 8 if necessary so that you could get a better handle on where you need to be with the dose i.e make a bigger reduction than you think you need and see what effect it has.


----------



## Doddy

13.4 for me.

Had my lowest reading last night...11.9  I feel another increase coming on...Im getting closer to those magic figures!

I seem to be always waking in the 13's at the moment, 26 units has lowered it by 4mmols, so I am hoping it's not gonna take another 26 to lower me another 4!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 13.4 for me.
> 
> Had my lowest reading last night...11.9  I feel another increase coming on...Im getting closer to those magic figures!
> 
> I seem to be always waking in the 13's at the moment, 26 units has lowered it by 4mmols, so I am hoping it's not gonna take another 26 to lower me another 4!



I very much doubt it will! I'm guessing another 4-6 units will see you in single figures for waking


----------



## Phil65

6.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 6.1 for me



Looking good Phil!


----------



## brett

another one in the 5;s 5.1 today


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> another one in the 5;s 5.1 today



Snap! Great stuff Brett!


----------



## Marier

9.2    still happy with it though   no supper last nite


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I very much doubt it will! I'm guessing another 4-6 units will see you in single figures for waking



I hope so!!!


----------



## AlisonM

6.1. OK, I'm bored now, how am I meant to cope if I can't have a whinge about my numbers?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.1. OK, I'm bored now, how am I meant to cope if I can't have a whinge about my numbers?



Hehe!  At one time I bet you thought you would never see such a number! Great to see you have got there at long last


----------



## Dizzydi

BS of 3.6 - reduction required again tonight!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> BS of 3.6 - reduction required again tonight!!



We're saving the NHS a fortune between us!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> We're saving the NHS a fortune between us!



We are lol - I suppose the question is can I now manage without any Levemir at all ?? Maybe my pancreas has been on holiday for the last 4 years and she''s back  

I do find it odd how requirements change so you dont need as much insulin and then before you know it - it has all gone pear shaped again and you are right back to double units again


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> We are lol - I suppose the question is can I now manage without any Levemir at all ?? Maybe my pancreas has been on holiday for the last 4 years and she''s back
> 
> I do find it odd how requirements change so you dont need as much insulin and then before you know it - it has all gone pear shaped again and you are right back to double units again



My novorapid has halved over the past week, plus no lantus now for 25 days! Perhaps there's a special Four Year Spontaneous Pancreas Regeneration - I'm 4 years since diagnosis too!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> My novorapid has halved over the past week, plus no lantus now for 25 days! Perhaps there's a special Four Year Spontaneous Pancreas Regeneration - I'm 4 years since diagnosis too!



I think you are right - it's time to throw and no inulin party 

Will be interesting when I see my consultant on the 6th July (I should have seen him in May - but was stuck in hospital)


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I think you are right - it's time to throw and no inulin party
> 
> Will be interesting when I see my consultant on the 6th July (I should have seen him in May - but was stuck in hospital)



My consultant wasn't interested, although it wasn't the one I normally see.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> My consultant wasn't interested, although it wasn't the one I normally see.



Yeah I remembered you saying - hopefully mine will be my normal one - when I check in and then see the nurse I have to tell her DR I only and I go onto his pile otherwise it could be just anyone of of his numerous other dr's who work with him.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Yeah I remembered you saying - hopefully mine will be my normal one - when I check in and then see the nurse I have to tell her DR I only and I go onto his pile otherwise it could be just anyone of of his numerous other dr's who work with him.



I'm going to ask next time and if my usual consultant isn't available I'm going to change the appointment!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today




Snap 5.2 for me as well 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Doddy

14.0 for me today, despite having 28u last night   I did a test at approx 1am and I had gone up to 17.8 again 

I don't know, somedays I feel positive about it all, then others, it goes pear shaped!
I had curry last night, so maybe this wasn't a good move.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 14.0 for me today, despite having 28u last night   I did a test at approx 1am and I had gone up to 17.8 again
> 
> I don't know, somedays I feel positive about it all, then others, it goes pear shaped!
> I had curry last night, so maybe this wasn't a good move.



Do you know what your level was like before bed? Don't lose hope! Can I ask if you manage to do much exercise each day? This can be a tremendous help as it really helps make your body more sensitive to the insulin, making it work much better


----------



## Laureny019

Morning , 3.7 today


----------



## brett

Another 5.1


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning , 3.7 today



You're consistent! Of course, if you weren't diabetic then such a number would be perfectly fine and acceptable, but it's a bit dodgy when you are injecting insulin. 



brett said:


> Another 5.1



Superb!


----------



## Emmaathome

12.6 today, have been on hols for last couple of weeks, but reasonably stable fasting BG around 11-13.  Not done much testing through the day due to hols, and lack of strips (I have been buying my own as they wont give me enough).

She did give me 200 strips last night though - should see me through for a while!!!


----------



## Hazel

oops 6.5 this morning

I dropped Lantus by a couple of units last night, but I think it is more likely to be as a result of a very late (10.30) evenin meal

hayho


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> oops 6.5 this morning
> 
> I dropped Lantus by a couple of units last night, but I think it is more likely to be as a result of a very late (10.30) evenin meal
> 
> hayho



We all get blips Hazel, and it sounds like you have a possible explanation for this one so all is good - and it's still within range!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 12.6 today, have been on hols for last couple of weeks, but reasonably stable fasting BG around 11-13.  Not done much testing through the day due to hols, and lack of strips (I have been buying my own as they wont give me enough).
> 
> She did give me 200 strips last night though - should see me through for a while!!!



Time to really get to grips with things then Emma, and try and get those waking levels into single figures  Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  fr a guide to efficient testing 

edit: I see you are still increasing your lantus - hope it does the job for you soon!


----------



## macast

my levels have been diabolical over the last few months...... never below 8 
yesterday 11.1 and this morning 9.5 

my partner agrees with me that there seems to be no correlation between my BG levels and what I eat


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> my levels have been diabolical over the last few months...... never below 8
> yesterday 11.1 and this morning 9.5



Undesirable, but understandable with all the stresses you have been through. Hope you start to see the light at the end of the tunnel soon


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Do you know what your level was like before bed? Don't lose hope! Can I ask if you manage to do much exercise each day? This can be a tremendous help as it really helps make your body more sensitive to the insulin, making it work much better



I was at 14 going to bed.  I woke up at 1am feeling very thirsty, and feeling out of sorts.  I recognise this feeling now, and used to get it when i was 21+mmols.  Now I got it at 17...

however, half an hour ago, I tested 2 hrs after breakfast (cheese on toast) and I am down to 10.9   Another "lowest figure yet".  i increased myself this morning to 28u...is this ok to do?  I am tempted to increase myself to 30 tomoz morning if I wake up in the 14's again...I feel confident to do it, and cuz I am not down into single figures, I feel I have room to do one more increase myself...or should I wait for the GP to tell me?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I was at 14 going to bed.  I woke up at 1am feeling very thirsty, and feeling out of sorts.  I recognise this feeling now, and used to get it when i was 21+mmols.  Now I got it at 17...
> 
> however, half an hour ago, I tested 2 hrs after breakfast (cheese on toast) and I am down to 10.9   Another "lowest figure yet".  i increased myself this morning to 28u...is this ok to do?  I am tempted to increase myself to 30 tomoz morning if I wake up in the 14's again...I feel confident to do it, and cuz I am not down into single figures, I feel I have room to do one more increase myself...or should I wait for the GP to tell me?



I'm afraid we can't offer medical advice, but could you call your doctor and tell him what you want to do? When will you next speak to him/her? I must admit that I was adjusting my doses within a couple of weeks of leaving hospital, but I was on a different regime (MDI) and I'm not sure at all about mixed insulins. The 10.9 looks promising!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid we can't offer medical advice, but could you call your doctor and tell him what you want to do? When will you next speak to him/her? I must admit that I was adjusting my doses within a couple of weeks of leaving hospital, but I was on a different regime (MDI) and I'm not sure at all about mixed insulins. The 10.9 looks promising!



I have emailed my GP, but i don't think she is in today...had to pop into the surgery to pick up repeat prescription, and her name wasn't on the board!  
I guess I should wait unti I am told to...don't want to end up on the floor. And slowly is better than fast isn't it.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I have emailed my GP, but i don't think she is in today...had to pop into the surgery to pick up repeat prescription, and her name wasn't on the board!
> I guess I should wait unti I am told to...don't want to end up on the floor. And slowly is better than fast isn't it.



I think so, I do understand your desire to progress more quickly though - it's just such a shame that it took them so long to start you on insulin in the first place  I'm predicting a single figure reading by the weekend though!


----------



## Doddy

I am totally confused now! 
This afternoon, I got a reading of 9.5.  I was so happy!  However, my reading just before my dinner has shot up to 15.4
All I have eaten, and I know I shouldn't have, was a little slice of brioche. And I mean a little slice....surely this wouldn't have had such a huge effect.
Im gutted again now!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I am totally confused now!
> This afternoon, I got a reading of 9.5.  I was so happy!  However, my reading just before my dinner has shot up to 15.4
> All I have eaten, and I know I shouldn't have, was a little slice of brioche. And I mean a little slice....surely this wouldn't have had such a huge effect.
> Im gutted again now!



Aw! I suspect it was a combination of the brioche and the peaks and troughs of the insulin you are on. Grit your teeth, keep calm and carry on - your reading of 9.5 is promising and you have been making steady progress, try not to be too disheartened by those unwelcome numbers - you will get there!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Aw! I suspect it was a combination of the brioche and the peaks and troughs of the insulin you are on. Grit your teeth, keep calm and carry on - your reading of 9.5 is promising and you have been making steady progress, try not to be too disheartened by those unwelcome numbers - you will get there!



Oooh do you think?  It was approaching the time that I take the insulin, so could it have been that it had run out so to speak??  I never thought of that before.

Just when I think I am getting somewhere, i get thrown again!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Oooh do you think?  It was approaching the time that I take the insulin, so could it have been that it had run out so to speak??  I never thought of that before.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting somewhere, i get thrown again!



More than possible I would say, particularly since you are not yet on an optimum dose. 

It's not straightforward is it?  Don't worry, in no time at all it will seem like second nature - you'll get used to mentally running through all the possible explanations for a high or a low, and learn to accept that sometimes there is no discernible explanation. Each reading is a learning exercise, so try and work out what the number is telling you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Good Morning 6.3


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 6.3



Looking good emmerdale!


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning



Copy cat!


----------



## Hazel

a lot happier, looks like yesterday's blip was indeed due to a very late meal the night before.

note to self, eat at 'normal' times.


----------



## Laureny019

Morning, 3.1 today . 37 doesn't seem to have made any difference, so time to reduce again


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning, 3.1 today . 37 doesn't seem to have made any difference, so time to reduce again



You're heading the same way as me and Hazel with your reductions in basal!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Marier

Had 2 slice of Toast last night and   woke to 10.4 so not to bad


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Had 2 slice of Toast last night and   woke to 10.4 so not to bad



It's an improvement on what you normally get after eating that Marie  Did you inject any QA for it?


----------



## Doddy

Woke at 13 today, and it hasn't gone down despite insulin.  This is certainly a rollercoaster


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Woke at 13 today, and it hasn't gone down despite insulin.  This is certainly a rollercoaster



How many units are you on now? I do think that MDI would suit you much better. You would be able to use the slow-acting basal insulin to manage your fasting levels and fast acting bolus to cover your food and correct any unexpected highs. Worth enquiring about if your difficulties achieving good levels persists.


----------



## Marier

Yes injected  3.5 QA to cover it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## jalapino

A very wet morning..7.4 and feeling groggy


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> A very wet morning..7.4 and feeling groggy



Noticed you were up in the middle of the night Ant - couldn't you sleep?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Noticed you were up in the middle of the night Ant - couldn't you sleep?



Just kept thinking what everyone was saying on my thread yesterday and just keep thinking what do i eat etc....not even sure what to eat for breki, feel fliping tired now, better be carefull riding my motorbike to work


----------



## Laureny019

At last a nice level - 7.5


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> At last a nice level - 7.5



What did you do differently Lauren?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.7 for me


----------



## Laureny019

Reduced Lantus to 35 last night, not sure if it would have an effect so quick but seems something went right


----------



## Doddy

Not gonna get excited, I have been disappointed too many times...10.4


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Not gonna get excited, I have been disappointed too many times...10.4



OK, will try not to be excited for you  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Reduced Lantus to 35 last night, not sure if it would have an effect so quick but seems something went right



Might be that coupled with the previous reductions finally taking effect


----------



## Steff

Very very behind on this so will start by just putting this mornings reading 6.5 for me.


----------



## rossi_mac

fish & chips last night and some vino, so waking on 8.6 not so bad!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> OK, will try not to be excited for you  Woohoo!!!



LOL...bless ya!  You understand how these things work far more than me, so you know whether to be optimistic or not! I have increased to 30u now, so hopefully this is it  
Yesterday my numbers were in the middle teens all day...don't know why


----------



## Emmaathome

Doing better than me Doddy!!   So glad your numbers are finally shifting!!!   I was 11.1 this morning .  Thats on 16u of Lantus which is supposed to be my max!  Doctor is due to ring in a couple of weeks to see how i'm getting on, so will see what she suggests then.

Booo!!  Roll on seeing DSN again at end July!


----------



## Doddy

Emmaathome said:


> Doing better than me Doddy!!   So glad your numbers are finally shifting!!!   I was 11.1 this morning .  Thats on 16u of Lantus which is supposed to be my max!  Doctor is due to ring in a couple of weeks to see how i'm getting on, so will see what she suggests then.
> 
> Booo!!  Roll on seeing DSN again at end July!



Aww hun, this morning was the lowest I have woken up to...but I think it was due to the fact I had a very small supper last night, and had it early.  I am normally waking up around 13.
Yesterday, all day, I didn't go below 13, and mostly sat at 15...
I can't get over how much things can change...2 days ago, I spent most of the day at 9!  Shocked!

I don't know if insulins work better or suit different people differently, but maybe the lantus isn't right for you?  
Maybe there is something within your diet that isn't helping?  I really don't know enough to suggest anything to you, but I am in the boat with you !


----------



## Emmaathome

Am trying to sort my diet but do struggle a bit due to lifestyle / busy days.  Yesterday was company bbq so had meat, salad, no bread.  Diet coke was the only drink I had.

Got a mackerel salad for lunch today with a yoghurt (fat free low cal).

Finally managed to get my hands on a copy of the GL diet for dummies book last week (on holiday), after checking 2 local Waterstones, and a further 3 when in Cornwall!!  Only managed first couple of chapters so far, but hope to finish book by end of week so will be on with that once I know what i'm doing.

I defo need to up my exercise, but am struggling time wise (rubbish excuse i know).  I do park further away from work so get a little walk here and back, and walk quite a lot at weekends but struggle to fit any more in.  I was hoping I'd feel more up to exercise when the numbers came down, and i was less tired etc but still not quite feeling anything other than exhausted after a day at work!    Not sure the high blood pressure is helping, although I know exercise would help that too!!! 

Hope you aren't offended, and I wouldnt wish this on anyone really, but I'm glad someone else is in this boat with me!!!


----------



## Doddy

I am not offended hun...it's nice to have company!

How are you finding the book?  I have looked at it many times on amazon and wondered if I should.
Exercise make my numbers worse, spoke to a DSN about it, and she said it can happen if you do too much..you can't win!
At least are you trying..having a burger at a bbq with no bread is a good move...and it's the little things that can make the difference   Mackeral Salad...not sure I could do that one!  I am fussy when it comes to fish...!

A few times I have skipped a meal and have achieved lower numbers, but then I end up starving, and the numbers go up again.  It certainly is taking time to get these numbers lower, but as long as we do what we can to help ourselves, I think is all we can do.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> ...Exercise make my numbers worse, spoke to a DSN about it, and she said it can happen if you do too much..you can't win!
> ...



This is nonsense. The reason why exercise is currently making your numbers higher is because you don't yet have the right dose of insulin. Exercise, depending on type and your level of fitness, requires 'circulating' insulin so that it can utilise the glucose in your blood properly as you exercise. When you get the doses better then you should be able to exercise according to your wishes and capabilities. There's a group of American cyclists called 'Team Type 1' who are one of the top cycling teams in the world - one of the most demanding of sports, yet they manage OK. And not forgetting Sir Steve Redgrave, who won his fifth rowing gold medal 3 years after being diagnosed Type 2 on insulin  Once you get the balance right you will be little different to a person without diabetes


----------



## AJLang

A very pleasing 4.9 after a run of teens and twenties when waking.  It was good today because I didn't eat very much all day yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> Doing better than me Doddy!!   So glad your numbers are finally shifting!!!   I was 11.1 this morning .  Thats on 16u of Lantus which is supposed to be my max!  Doctor is due to ring in a couple of weeks to see how i'm getting on, so will see what she suggests then.
> 
> Booo!!  Roll on seeing DSN again at end July!



Emma, what's all this about 16 units being your maximum? If you need more, you should be having more - you have whatever you need, not some mythical/formulaic limit! How was this maximum calculated? I would not wait another couple of weeks, get the doctor or DSN to call you now and discuss raising the dose again - no point in waiting!


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Emmaathome

According to the magical internet type thing, calculated based on weight my max dose is 16u.  Doc is due to ring me in a couple of weeks to see how I'm getting on with 16u daily, and whether its having an effect, so will see how I'm doing at that point, and ask her for further assistance at that stage.

I still feel new to all this, but it does also feel like its been dragging on for months trying to get this sorted - it is only just over 3 months, but with the concern over complications I do want to reduce my BG levels as soon as i can!!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> According to the magical internet type thing, calculated based on weight my max dose is 16u.  Doc is due to ring me in a couple of weeks to see how I'm getting on with 16u daily, and whether its having an effect, so will see how I'm doing at that point, and ask her for further assistance at that stage.
> 
> I still feel new to all this, but it does also feel like its been dragging on for months trying to get this sorted - it is only just over 3 months, but with the concern over complications I do want to reduce my BG levels as soon as i can!!!



The weight/dose thing is just a guideline really. When I was diagnosed I was on 20 units of lantus even though my BMI was 17  When I had put a bit of weight back on my lantus dose actually had to come down to around 10 units. Some of the members here who are very insulin resistant can be having as much as 180 units or more of lantus so the weight/dose thing is really only a starting point. I don't see any harm in contacting your GP earlier to discuss increasing it, I'm pretty sure that is what they'll be saying in two weeks anyway  

Three months in you are still very new to it all, as there is so much to take in and think about, so don't worry, your confidence and knowledge will grow in leaps and bounds over the coming months!


----------



## jalapino

Good morning everyone!!  5.2.....well chuffed!!! spain here i come....well 2.00am tmr


----------



## emmerdale

Good Morning 6.3 Try as I might cant seem to get below mid 6s


----------



## jalapino

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 6.3 Try as I might cant seem to get below mid 6s



Awww...im sure you will get there this is my best yet...you on any meds?


----------



## Emmaathome

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 6.3 Try as I might cant seem to get below mid 6s



Isnt 6.3 good???  I know it could be a bit lower but I thought between 4 and 7 were OK? 

I got an 11 again this morning, I'd love a 6.3!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 8.3 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 6.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

It's a 5.3 for me today


----------



## Hazel

4.3 this morning


----------



## Laureny019

Morning, 4.1 today


----------



## Mark T

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.9 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 5.2 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.8 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 3.8 for me


----------



## Steff

morning 4.8 for me this morn


----------



## pgcity

Hiya 
Just started reading this thread as I have probs with morning readings. I have to say most of yours look fab. I'm hoping by joining in it will make me think about this time of day more.

These are from the last 2 weeks
7.8
5.3
8.2
8.0
9.3
8.5
11.7
6.3
8.7
7.2
8.7
7.2
8.1
9.4

I am on split 10u am and 6u pm and am messing about with timings as I am in hypo land about 5am with another unit


----------



## gossamersquare

pgcity said:


> Hiya
> Just started reading this thread as I have probs with morning readings. I have to say most of yours look fab. I'm hoping by joining in it will make me think about this time of day more.
> 
> These are from the last 2 weeks
> 7.8
> 5.3
> 8.2
> 8.0
> 9.3
> 8.5
> 11.7
> 6.3
> 8.7
> 7.2
> 8.7
> 7.2
> 8.1
> 9.4
> 
> I am on split 10u am and 6u pm and am messing about with timings as I am in hypo land about 5am with another unit



Hi, I struggle with morning readings myself and dont understand why. My daytime readings are find all in the 6's and occasionally in the 5's.  But mornings can get below 7 but more often than not they are in the 8's.  Have cut down on carbs to stop bg spiking and it works well (in the day).  Perhaps I should eat something before bed?  Dont know but would love to see people have to suggest.


----------



## pgcity

gossamersquare said:


> Hi, I struggle with morning readings myself and dont understand why. My daytime readings are find all in the 6's and occasionally in the 5's.  But mornings can get below 7 but more often than not they are in the 8's.  Have cut down on carbs to stop bg spiking and it works well (in the day).  Perhaps I should eat something before bed?  Dont know but would love to see people have to suggest.



My morning readings are generally my highest too but I can creep up after midnight depending on what I have eaten for tea. I don't fancy a three way split. Luckily I am awaiting a pump which I know isn't an option for t2s.

Let's hope we can join in the lovely souls who manage to wake on target.


----------



## Steff

gossamersquare said:


> Hi, I struggle with morning readings myself and dont understand why. My daytime readings are find all in the 6's and occasionally in the 5's.  But mornings can get below 7 but more often than not they are in the 8's.  Have cut down on carbs to stop bg spiking and it works well (in the day).  Perhaps I should eat something before bed?  Dont know but would love to see people have to suggest.



Maybe a couple of crackers dry with a slice of wafer thin ham on top


----------



## gossamersquare

Hi Steff, will try eating something small before bed tonight and see how it works out.  Thanks


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 3.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.8 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning


----------



## Locar

5.0 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

6.4 when I went to bed.  Had four units humalog at 12.30 when bg was 10.  Despite this BG didn't go below 9 and I woke at 6.30 with a BG of 18 It had just steadily risen during the night


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## pgcity

8.5 which is about average for me


----------



## Phil65

A bit rubbish at the moment 11.7 today and about the same yday!  went to bed at 5.1....don't think I hypoed during the night....more basal tweaking and testing needed!


----------



## Hazel

Hello, 5.2  this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Naughty 2.8 for me


----------



## gossamersquare

9.3 - not happy but have sussed why my readings are high at the moment.  Ovulation time.  Coming back as man! (or a pampered cat)


----------



## pgcity

6.1 today. Was 9.8 when I went to bed


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Phil65

much better after upping my basals  4.7 this morning!


----------



## Doddy

Hi follks.  been away for the weekend, so not posted.

Fri - 12.5
Sat - 10.8 
Sun - 10.3
Mon - 10.9
Tues - 9.9
Weds - 10.6

I have uppoed now to 32u and although mainly stay below 15 2 hrs after meals, I have gone up to 20 on a couple of occasions.  I feel like this is gonna be the best I get...losing faith again!


----------



## Dizzydi

4.4 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Haven't been over 6.5 any morning this last week.


----------



## pgcity

AlisonM said:


> Haven't been over 6.5 any morning this last week.



I have morning fbg envy


----------



## pgcity

7.2 today which is good for me.


----------



## SimplesL

*Not posted on this thread before*

Last night I was 6.4 & this morning 7.4 I thought this was ahigh fig for a fasting test.

What would be an optimum ballpark figure? Is there 1?


----------



## AlisonM

Oops, should have kept my mouth shut. It was 10.0 this morning. Must be the weather.


----------



## Northerner

SimplesL said:


> Last night I was 6.4 & this morning 7.4 I thought this was ahigh fig for a fasting test.
> 
> What would be an optimum ballpark figure? Is there 1?



Ideally, you'd want to wake in the range 4-6.5 mmol/l



AlisonM said:


> Oops, should have kept my mouth shut. It was 10.0 this morning. Must be the weather.



I was 8.3 which is unusually high for me, so I'm blaming the weather too - hardly slept a wink last night


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning all, hope everyone is well.

11.7 for me.


----------



## Doddy

Drat, 12.6 for me   Like a few of you, I am blaming the weather!


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

I'm also going to blame the weather LOL

10.7................... again!!!   so suppose I can't blame the weather can I?


the metformin at tea time is taking my 'before bed' levels low..... and then my morning levels are too high    suppose my DSN will sort that out when I see her in 3 weeks


----------



## Emmaathome

I'd blame the weather too, but mine are rubbish whether its hot / cold / dry / raining etc etc. 

However, I'm still sure its the weather!


----------



## macast

Emmaathome said:


> I'd blame the weather too, but mine are rubbish whether its hot / cold / dry / raining etc etc.
> 
> However, I'm still sure its the weather!



you get my vote Emma ...... definately the weather at fault.... whether it be raining, hot, cold etc   LOL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## pgcity

9.4, no idea why but am happy to blame the weather but wonder why that would make a difference?


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.4, no idea why but am happy to blame the weather but wonder why that would make a difference?



Too hot or too cold can stress the body, and the increased stress can cause the liver to release more glucose as it is prompted by stress hormones - just another thing to think about!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.7 this morning



Impressive Hazel


----------



## Emmaathome

Mornin all.  9.8 for me today.


----------



## macast

wow... some great levels this morning 

mine is the best it has been in ages and is 8.8 

*longing for something less than 8.... preferably a 5*


----------



## Phil65

Typing this with a smile  my control has been a bit unpredictable lately!
Before evening meal last night I was 6.9 had salmon with new potatoes and mange tout ....and some ben and jerry's for pudding o) at 10.41pm I was 4.3 had some wine gums, tested at 03.10am was 4.9, 06.45am was 5.4 and tested at 10.00am and was 5.4! Happy days.....but probably won't stay like that!


----------



## Laureny019

6.2 today


----------



## Phil65

Laureny019 said:


> 6.2 today



....your A1C won't stay at 10 with readings like that!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Typing this with a smile  my control has been a bit unpredictable lately!
> Before evening meal last night I was 6.9 had salmon with new potatoes and mange tout ....and some ben and jerry's for pudding o) at 10.41pm I was 4.3 had some wine gums, tested at 03.10am was 4.9, 06.45am was 5.4 and tested at 10.00am and was 5.4! Happy days.....but probably won't stay like that!



Sweet! (if you get what I mean! )



Laureny019 said:


> 6.2 today



That's great Lauren!


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Too hot or too cold can stress the body, and the increased stress can cause the liver to release more glucose as it is prompted by stress hormones - just another thing to think about! :
> 
> I sometimes wonder if I'll ever get the hang of it all. We should start our own qualification. Much tougher than any degree


----------



## Doddy

10.6 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

Doddy said:


> 10.6 this morning.



......MDI time Doddy?


----------



## gossamersquare

8.8 - not happy with that


----------



## Doddy

Phil65 said:


> ......MDI time Doddy?




More and more people are suggesting it!


----------



## Northerner

Another night of very poor sleep - only reason I know I had any was because I kept waking up from quite vivid (but low-grade) nightmares - pretty sure that accounts for my 7.0 this morning


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

GM  5.4 WOW only ever had one reading before like this usually mid 6s i have knocked of an apple and an orange(the orange usually about 7pm) could this be the answer,iwill have to wait and see.


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> GM  5.4 WOW only ever had one reading before like this usually mid 6s i have knocked of an apple and an orange(the orange usually about 7pm) could this be the answer,iwill have to wait and see.



Result!


----------



## cazscot

4.6 from me this morning - a bit lower than I am normally (usually mid 5s) but as I am not getting much sustenance (day 2 post op) that's okay


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning all. 9 from me today.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morninh


----------



## pgcity

A fairly typical 8.4 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.0 for me this morning


----------



## macast

good morning everyone...... 8.5 for me this morning (getting lower and lower..... whoo hoo!!)


----------



## Doddy

10.2 this morning


----------



## robofski

Best ever waking number today...8.0, off to a wedding today so I think that will be my best reading of the day


----------



## macast

robofski said:


> Best ever waking number today...8.0, off to a wedding today so I think that will be my best reading of the day



well done!  enjoy the wedding


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Good Morning 5.8  Wow


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 5.8  Wow



Snap! Nice one!


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.0 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

7.6 for me. Quite pleased as I was 11.6 when I went to bed


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.0 for me this morning



Good morning Di  That's getting low again - yet another levemir adjustment? Sounds to me like you are heading the same way as me and might end up not needing it altogether!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.4 this morning



Hazel, the lovely smile in your avatar picture really reflects the numbers you are getting


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Di  That's getting low again - yet another levemir adjustment? Sounds to me like you are heading the same way as me and might end up not needing it altogether!



Hi Northy you may be right - on 5 units now. My consultant appointment is just at the right time. Been having problems with after lunch bs and have been experimenting a little. Started injecting 3 units of novorapid and then I've reduced my tea time novorapid to 3-4 units (hope he doesn't mind lol but after lunch 12+ is unacceptable for me - I don't like being that high)


----------



## Doddy

All going pear shaped...12.6


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> All going pear shaped...12.6



Not quite, still a big improvement on the 17s you just couldn't get away from  Make that appointment to see your doctor to discuss your feelings and that you want to go onto MDI. I feel they delayed you going on insulin for far too long, then put you on an unsuitable regime, then have taken too long to get even to this stage.


----------



## robofski

10.0 this morning, but considering 22.4 before bed that's not too bad! Large alcohol consumption yesterday! Glad I've not got many single friends left, weddings are not got for my blood glucose (7 weeks till the next wedding and a the stag do in 3 weeks!  )


----------



## macast

went to bed on 6.5 even an hour after a hot chocolate drink and snack   was a bit worried about BG levels in the night ............ but...............

this morning I was *7.4* .... whooo hoo!!!  my best morning reading for months!!! 

(in March I had a 6.8..... and in Feb I had a 7.3, 7.2, 6.2 and a 4.9..... but other than that I haven't had anything under 8 since then and had loads in double figures)

I seemed to have good control until my operation in October 2011 and then all went weird


----------



## Vicsetter

Got a 9.0 first thing, thought must be sticky fingers, retested got 7.8, so increased my levemir to 70 .  AT 10:30 was 5.4 and now, must go and eat, down to 4.7 and not legal.


----------



## Northerner

robofski said:


> 10.0 this morning, but considering 22.4 before bed that's not too bad! Large alcohol consumption yesterday! Glad I've not got many single friends left, weddings are not got for my blood glucose (7 weeks till the next wedding and a the stag do in 3 weeks!  )



Weddings are so difficult to plan for, given all the rich food, snacking and alcohol on offer. I went to one a while ago and found it virtually impossible to get insulin doses and timings correct, so my BG was jumping all over the place. One bad day probably doesn't do any harm, but because we have it drummed into us how awful out of range readings are, we instinctively react with shock when something pushes way beyond what we are used to.


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> went to bed on 6.5 even an hour after a hot chocolate drink and snack   was a bit worried about BG levels in the night ............ but...............
> 
> this morning I was *7.4* .... whooo hoo!!!  my best morning reading for months!!!
> 
> (in March I had a 6.8..... and in Feb I had a 7.3, 7.2, 6.2 and a 4.9..... but other than that I haven't had anything under 8 since then and had loads in double figures)
> 
> I seemed to have good control until my operation in October 2011 and then all went weird



This is great news - obviously since you began posting regularly again!


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> Got a 9.0 first thing, thought must be sticky fingers, retested got 7.8, so increased my levemir to 70 .  AT 10:30 was 5.4 and now, must go and eat, down to 4.7 and not legal.



Especially tricky to get right, I imagine, when you are on a large dose and not sure what effect an adjustment might have. Hope things have stabilised now


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> This is great news - obviously since you began posting regularly again!



I'm sure it is  

........and nothing to do with the fact that nursey put me on metformin 2 weeks ago


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> I'm sure it is
> 
> ........and nothing to do with the fact that nursey put me on metformin 2 weeks ago



That might be playing a part, I'll admit!


----------



## Mark T

5.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Long time since i been on this thread but 5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Long time since i been on this thread but 5.5 for me today



triffic Steff!


----------



## Vicsetter

Northerner said:


> Especially tricky to get right, I imagine, when you are on a large dose and not sure what effect an adjustment might have. Hope things have stabilised now


It's what caused the 7.8 thats the problem, surely not the 1 digestive I had in bed last night?  I spoke too soon, ham and salad with a few chipsticks, chocky bicky (10g sugar) and piece of 85% chocolate(3g sugar) (feeling very hungry) so bag of crisps and some peanuts. 4pm and 4.1 and sore tummy.  However, bedrooms all done and vacuumed and cleaned.
Anyone else noticed stomach problems affecting their levels?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me too


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> It's what caused the 7.8 thats the problem, surely not the 1 digestive I had in bed last night?  I spoke too soon, ham and salad with a few chipsticks, chocky bicky (10g sugar) and piece of 85% chocolate(3g sugar) (feeling very hungry) so bag of crisps and some peanuts. 4pm and 4.1 and sore tummy.  However, bedrooms all done and vacuumed and cleaned.
> Anyone else noticed stomach problems affecting their levels?



I suppose it would depend on what caused the sore tummy - usually with me even the slightest upset or infection will elevate my levels. Also, after a disturbed night's sleep with a few low-grade nightmares (being lost, not able to escape from something) I woke to a much higher than normal level recently - an 8.3 instead of my usual 5.x


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Good Morning 5.8


----------



## Hazel

4.3 this morning - hmn!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.3 this morning - hmn!



Crikey! Another reduction?


----------



## pgcity

4.5 and full on Shackin Stevens impression this morning. No doubt due to the football lager combi last night.


----------



## robofski

7.8 today, getting lower!!


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning everyone.  Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

11.7 for me.


----------



## Phil65

7.5 Sat, 2.7 Sun , 5.0 today


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 7.5 Sat, 2.7 Sun , 5.0 today



That 2.7 must have been a bit of a shocker Phil 

I was 6.3 this morning, which I'm pretty pelased with as I was 8.9 before bed (miscalculated spag bol! )


----------



## robofski

I'm happy with my 6.9 today


----------



## cazscot

4.9 from me this morning - don't think I will bother testing any more I am pretty consistent will save my strips.


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> 4.9 from me this morning - don't think I will bother testing any more I am pretty consistent will save my strips.



Great news Carol - as you say, there's no need to test unless you suspect something is out of the ordinary or for the occasional spot-check


----------



## pgcity

Disappointing 10.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Disappointing 10.1 for me today



Better luck tomorrow  What were you before bed?


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Great news Carol - as you say, there's no need to test unless you suspect something is out of the ordinary or for the occasional spot-check



Yep, will do spot-check once I am back to normal


----------



## Phil65

7.0 ....5.6 before bed


----------



## Steff

10.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 10.3 for me today



Oh dear Steff  Stressful/long day yesterday?


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> I was 6.3 this morning, which I'm pretty pelased with as I was 8.9 before bed (miscalculated spag bol! )



I had spag bol last night too .... yum yum  ..... but that meant I went to bed on 11.6

however, my morning reading was 7.6 (my 2nd lowest reading)  I'm well-pleased that my levels are dropping..... only wish I could have sorted it out without metformin


----------



## Laureny019

8 this morning


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Better luck tomorrow  What were you before bed?



8.2 at midnight, 13.1 at 3.30am when I needed the loo. 

I had my tea at 6.30 and some sugar free jelly and double cream at 10pm so no food to consider. 

I think the fluctuations are still honeymoon related as I have never got my basal sorted despite splitting lantus, trying levermir, changing timings and eating/not eating. Pump approved so there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 8.2 at midnight, 13.1 at 3.30am when I needed the loo.
> 
> I had my tea at 6.30 and some sugar free jelly and double cream at 10pm so no food to consider.
> 
> I think the fluctuations are still honeymoon related as I have never got my basal sorted despite splitting lantus, trying levermir, changing timings and eating/not eating. Pump approved so there is light at the end of the tunnel.



Roll on Pump Day!


----------



## AlisonM

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. 12.1, I wonder what brought that on?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. 12.1, I wonder what brought that on?



A bit out of the blue  Did you consider retesting?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## pgcity

Today's roller coaster starts with 5.6


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Today's roller coaster starts with 5.6



Hope it's more of a log flume than a roller coaster


----------



## robofski

6.7 today, I think I'm getting somewhere big


----------



## Doddy

8.8 for me....lowest morning reading for me....woohoo!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.8 for me....lowest morning reading for me....woohoo!



Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Northerner

robofski said:


> 6.7 today, I think I'm getting somewhere big



Excellent Dan!


----------



## robofski

Doddy said:


> 8.8 for me....lowest morning reading for me....woohoo!



Your're getting there Doddy, keep it up


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear Steff  Stressful/long day yesterday?



Sorry Alan just back on now yes i cant put it down to anything else 

6.4 for me today anyways x


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning everyone, 9.8 for me.


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 13.5 today. First day of splitting my lantus as I saw Dsn yesterday.


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

I'm 9.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## robofski

Morning campers, 5.8 today


----------



## Northerner

robofski said:


> Morning campers, 5.8 today



Excellent Dan!


----------



## Doddy

I don't get it.  Back up to 9.9 again


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I don't get it.  Back up to 9.9 again



There will be variations day-to-day, this morning I was 6.3 but yesterday 5.4. The day before that I was 6.3 and the day before I was 5.4 again!  You're in single figures at last, which is good  I can't remember, do you have an appointment to discuss MDI yet?


----------



## Steff

4.7 for me ....


----------



## queenbee01

*Am I the only one?*

Am I the only one who does not have a blood glucose meter? (more on that in a moment.)
My test urine test this morning was negative. 



Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


----------



## Phil65

4.9 yday ....9.0 this morning, hmmmph!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 4.7 for me ....



Excellent Steff!


----------



## pgcity

4.4 for me accompanied by shakes and banging headache. Didn't have to do anything tho as standing up and going the loo put me to 6.5.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.4 for me accompanied by shakes and banging headache. Didn't have to do anything tho as standing up and going the loo put me to 6.5.



Are you sure you didn't hypo and were rising from a liver dump? That would explain the headache and the rapid rise.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> There will be variations day-to-day, this morning I was 6.3 but yesterday 5.4. The day before that I was 6.3 and the day before I was 5.4 again!  You're in single figures at last, which is good  I can't remember, do you have an appointment to discuss MDI yet?



I have got an appointment next Wednesday..the GP emailed me and asked me to make an appointment after I sent her a report of all my readings.  I am praying it's to discuss MDI...plus she has the results of the GAD test I had done done.....


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

well done you lot with nice low readings 

8.2 for me this morning   better than yesterday..... but I really want to get back down to the 7s like last week (that is my July goal)


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I have got an appointment next Wednesday..the GP emailed me and asked me to make an appointment after I sent her a report of all my readings.  I am praying it's to discuss MDI...plus she has the results of the GAD test I had done done.....



Ah, it will be interesting to see what the GAD results are  If they suggest you are Type 2 and the GP wants to take you off the insulin, do not let her - you struggled for long enough without it and it's clearly necessary, if not a total success as things stand. MDI is perfectly appropriate whatever your type, many of our T2 and T1 (and T1.5!) members are on it  Good luck!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Ah, it will be interesting to see what the GAD results are  If they suggest you are Type 2 and the GP wants to take you off the insulin, do not let her - you struggled for long enough without it and it's clearly necessary, if not a total success as things stand. MDI is perfectly appropriate whatever your type, many of our T2 and T1 (and T1.5!) members are on it  Good luck!



Do you think she might suggest I come off it.  She was pretty keen for me to start it in the first place after trying gliclazide and glimipiride and it having no effect.  This week, I have been taking 40u, and i have to say, if I don't eat, I have normal readings...well, anywhere between 5 and 7...I forget what normal is!  It's when I eat, no matter what I eat, that it goes up


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Do you think she might suggest I come off it.  She was pretty keen for me to start it in the first place after trying gliclazide and glimipiride and it having no effect.  This week, I have been taking 40u, and i have to say, if I don't eat, I have normal readings...well, anywhere between 5 and 7...I forget what normal is!  It's when I eat, no matter what I eat, that it goes up



I would very much doubt she would take you off it then  I think that the problems with your levels going up after eating are probably a lot to do with the peak of the food not coinciding with the insulin peaks of the mixed insulin. MDI would certainly give you much better control over this as it becomes more (but not entirely!) predictable  

Great that you are getting normal levels otherwise, but don't let it stop you from eating!


----------



## Emmaathome

Good morning, 11.4 today.  I can see an increase in the insulin on the horizon......  I feel like Mystic Meg now!


----------



## macast

Emmaathome said:


> Good morning, 11.4 today.  I can see an increase in the insulin on the horizon......  I feel like Mystic Meg now!




oooh Mystic Emm


----------



## Laureny019

4.4 this morning, so far so good on the split dosing .


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 4.4 this morning, so far so good on the split dosing .



Looking good Lauren, maybe just a little bit close to the edge of low, but good to see the split is working well for you


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Are you sure you didn't hypo and were rising from a liver dump? That would explain the headache and the rapid rise.


Who knows certainly still high now. I do always go up 2/3mmols on waking though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

GM 5.7 getting better


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> GM 5.7 getting better



That's excellent - snap!


----------



## robofski

5.4 today, now let's keep it there!


----------



## pgcity

9.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me today


----------



## macast

good morning everyone..... back into the 7s for me thankfully

7.9 this morning.... so only just


----------



## Doddy

8.7 for me this morning, after going to bed on 13.5


----------



## Emmaathome

12.7 for me this morning.  Didnt manage to test at all last night due to other half stressing me out!


----------



## LeeSeventyOne

Mine was 5.9 this morning


----------



## Phil65

7.7 for me ....could be worse!


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Hello to you all 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today



Another perfect one northy ^5 .......5.8 for me.....<<big grin>>


----------



## jalapino

Emmaathome said:


> 12.7 for me this morning.  Didnt manage to test at all last night due to other half stressing me out!


That is high...today you should take your hubbys credit card and go wild!!!...de-stress yourself...and pamper your self x


----------



## Doddy

Good morning everyone   8.3 for me this morning.


----------



## macast

good morning 

setting off for York in a minute or two

7.3 for me this morning   (glad to be back down again)

have a good day everyone


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting Test*

Good Morning 5.9


----------



## Hazel

6.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

5.8 for me 

Did only 3 units last night to make sure I got a new higher reading, 2 units tonight so I have a acceptable bs for my operation tomorrow.... I need a 7! 

I am a week behind on posting but all have been between 3.4 and 6.7 (only 2 below 4)


----------



## Laureny019

Morning, 7 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

Not tested for a while and have slightly gone off track, but a respectable *5.2* today...  xx


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me this morn


----------



## AJLang

Woke up at 230 and it was 11.7 so I thought I can deal with this with 2 units of Humalog......I was wrong woke up with 20.2. Stupid gastroparesis


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning all, 10.4 from me.


----------



## Hazel

8.0 this morning


----------



## Phil65

mmmmm 11.1 for me....not the only one with a high reading today it seems!


----------



## lauraw1983

7.1 this morning on waking.

By the time I ate breakfast 9.4.


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

ooh some higher results this morning    9.9 for me   I can never work out this stupid disease!!!  I was 9.3 on going to bed.  and yet the other night I was 8.8 at bedtime and then 7.9 in the morning!!!


----------



## pgcity

Been away so catching up. Sat 7.3, sun 7.7 and mon 8.6


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today


----------



## Tezzz

I just stabbed myself and it was 5.4. Proper pleased with that one.

I didn't eat last night. Perhaps I'm learning not to eat so late.

Now off to *W*...


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.8 this morning


----------



## Doddy

This morning I was 8.7, yesterday 9.3.


----------



## Laureny019

12 this morning .


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

9.0 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6 *today....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I was 3.2 this morning, I did inject early last night as I went to be at 9!


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 7.5 today


----------



## pgcity

Good morning, 5.6 for me


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning everyone.  10.4 from me.


----------



## JohnCo

Lowest for me yet 2.6!  Good job my nurse told me to reduce the gliclazide by 50% from today! 
Good morning everyone and hello!


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## Doddy

8.5 today.


----------



## Hazel

'morning all - 4.7 on rising today


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## pgcity

6.9 today.


----------



## Phil65

5.4.....better!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 5.6 for me today


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 9.something today


----------



## macast

good morning everyone 

up to 9.9 this morning   can't work out where I'm going wrong


----------



## Doddy

9.0 this morning...creeping up, but I guess while i titrating the new stuff this is to be expected


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me today


----------



## pgcity

A quite rubbish 9.4


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

6-6 this morning


----------



## Laureny019

Morning , 5.6 today


----------



## Tezzz

6.4 today...


----------



## Steff

5.7 for me today


----------



## pgcity

A much better 6.5 today. I can't believe how much better I feel when I wake up at a reasonable level.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.5 for me


----------



## Laureny019

10 this morning, not feeling great so guessing that's the reason


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## Marier

Seriously you dont want to know  16.2


----------



## emmerdale

*Fasting test results*

Good Morning 5.4 another good result.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today


----------



## pgcity

8.2 for me today


----------



## Laureny019

13.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> 13.5 today



Looks like you might be right about a possible illness/infection raising your levels  Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

emmerdale said:


> Good Morning 5.4 another good result.



Jealous!



Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well 5.6 for me this morning



Jealous!



Steff said:


> Morning 5.6 for me



Jealous!


----------



## Techknitter

A happy 6.4 for me this morning - but then it was 6:30 am.


----------



## Hazel

6.2 today,


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## Marier

12.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

morning all, 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> morning all, 5.4



Good morning Hazel, looking good!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all 5.5 for me today



Very nice Steff


----------



## pgcity

Today's starter is 9.7.


----------



## Doddy

9.4 today
9.2 yesterday


----------



## Phil65

5.1 today, 5.5 Sunday and 5.8 Saturday


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 9.4 today
> 9.2 yesterday



How do you feel about those numbers Doddy? I know they are still a little on the high side but much, much better than you were getting


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 5.1 today, 5.5 Sunday and 5.8 Saturday



Nice grouping Phil!


----------



## Emmaathome

8.7 this morning.  Chuffed to bits.

I think eating my "evening" meal at about 4pm yesterday was the major factor in that.  Although I went to bed with my tummy rumbling at 11.30pm, and woke up twice feeling sick I was so hungry, it has had a decent effect on the BG level!!!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 8.7 this morning.  Chuffed to bits.
> 
> I think eating my "evening" meal at about 4pm yesterday was the major factor in that.  Although I went to bed with my tummy rumbling at 11.30pm, and woke up twice feeling sick I was so hungry, it has had a decent effect on the BG level!!!



Good stuff!  I tend to eat fairly early, usually before 5:30. If I get hunger pangs I have a sugar free jelly, some nuts or some cheese


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> How do you feel about those numbers Doddy? I know they are still a little on the high side but much, much better than you were getting



They are much better, but again, I feel like i have stalled.  I would like to get my waking figures down to 7 at least. 
I question whether I could get it lower by taking the lantus mid way through the day instead, say 12pm...my numbers usually rise in the evening, as my evening meal is my biggest meal, but then again, if I get the dose of novorapid right, surely that will counteract the rise from the meal....


----------



## Laureny019

6.3 today. Surprised as I still feel rubbish & only just done my lantus about 3hrs late


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> They are much better, but again, I feel like i have stalled.  I would like to get my waking figures down to 7 at least.
> I question whether I could get it lower by taking the lantus mid way through the day instead, say 12pm...my numbers usually rise in the evening, as my evening meal is my biggest meal, but then again, if I get the dose of novorapid right, surely that will counteract the rise from the meal....



It sounds like you need to test your lantus to see if it is running out in the evenings (known as a 'basal test'). The basic theory is that you have a no-carb meal (or skip the meal, but still do a test at the time the meal would have been) and then test regularly through the evening to see if your levels start to rise. If they do, without the complication of carbs and novorapid to consider, then it means that you have insufficient lantus to match the output from your liver. As you surmise, one way of overcoming this is to change the timing of the dose (but that might then present a problem at another point in the day), or split the lantus dose.

How long after eating your evening meal are you taking your bedtime reading? With me, it has to have been at least 5 hours before I know that the novorapid has been 'used up' and my level is the lowest it is likely to be.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It sounds like you need to test your lantus to see if it is running out in the evenings (known as a 'basal test'). The basic theory is that you have a no-carb meal (or skip the meal, but still do a test at the time the meal would have been) and then test regularly through the evening to see if your levels start to rise. If they do, without the complication of carbs and novorapid to consider, then it means that you have insufficient lantus to match the output from your liver. As you surmise, one way of overcoming this is to change the timing of the dose (but that might then present a problem at another point in the day), or split the lantus dose.
> 
> How long after eating your evening meal are you taking your bedtime reading? With me, it has to have been at least 5 hours before I know that the novorapid has been 'used up' and my level is the lowest it is likely to be.



It varies...sometimes I eat close to going to bed...depends on the circumstances.  More often than not there is at least 4 hrs between eating and bed.
So to do the basal test, I can eat normally up till the time I would have tea, skip tea, but still continue to test.  Could I eat after this time, so like have tea very late (but make sure it was a light tea).
If I was to split the lantus, do you just halve the dose and give it at the split times?  can you do this without the GP's guidance, or do you have to inform them what you are doing.
I know it's MY ilness, but I wonder how much playing around with it I can do alone (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> It varies...sometimes I eat close to going to bed...depends on the circumstances.  More often than not there is at least 4 hrs between eating and bed.
> So to do the basal test, I can eat normally up till the time I would have tea, skip tea, but still continue to test.  Could I eat after this time, so like have tea very late (but make sure it was a light tea).
> If I was to split the lantus, do you just halve the dose and give it at the split times?  can you do this without the GP's guidance, or do you have to inform them what you are doing.
> I know it's MY ilness, but I wonder how much playing around with it I can do alone (if that makes sense!)



I think that for now you should follow your doctor's guidance and keep them informed of anything you think might help. Before long though, once you get the hang of it and things start to click you'll end up doing most things on your own - it's the only sensible/practical way as you learn more about your diabetes.

Personally, I pretty much started adjusting things myself after a month or so because I realised things like I was going low consistently after certain meals so reduced dose (and vice versa). Took me quite a while longer to learn about all the other things I needed to consider (again, tends to be quite personal to the individual, but others' experiences help with ideas).

Ideally, you would need to test up until the time you would normally take your lantus. Some people just have sugar-free jelly. This article gives an explanation of basal testing. It refers to pumps, but the principles are similar.

http://www.diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve

I've never needed to split doses of lantus, but for those people who do I think it is rarely an equal split because you tend to need more for one part of the day than others (e.g. people tend to be more insulin resistant in the mornings, so need more to cover that).


----------



## Marier

6.7  yippeee  back on track for me  hopefully


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 6.7  yippeee  back on track for me  hopefully



Ah, excellent news Marie, I was worried with your earlier posts. Hope the good levels continue!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening my bs was 7.9 this morning - revenge of the sticky toffee pudding maybe he he he


----------



## Marier

Northerner  So do i health not to good still suffern fron Hot /Cold flushn and when it happens my BG is Iratic that all il say  all over the place  So Diabetes Centre on Wed  so goin to have a chat with them .
M


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening my bs was 7.9 this morning - revenge of the sticky toffee pudding maybe he he he



Yes, I would say that's a fair enough supposition!


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Northerner  So do i health not to good still suffern fron Hot /Cold flushn and when it happens my BG is Iratic that all il say  all over the place  So Diabetes Centre on Wed  so goin to have a chat with them .
> M



I hope they can help you with some suggestions Marie


----------



## Newtothis

*5.1 *this morning....


----------



## macast

hi everyone

been away.... so Saturday 7.5..... Sunday 9.7..... this morning 10.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morn 5.8 for me today


----------



## pgcity

Another rubbish 9.6. I want to go back to bed and start again, I really must stop taking these readings so personally!


----------



## Doddy

another 9.0 for me 

debating whether the answer is a few more units of lantus?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> another 9.0 for me
> 
> debating whether the answer is a few more units of lantus?



How many are you currently on? It doesn't look like you need much more to bring it down into a comfortable range - what was your bedtime reading last night (and previous 2 since you had similar waking levels)?


----------



## Doddy

Taking 30 Lantus in the morning.  Last night I went to bed on 11.9, 2 hrs before that 11.6.  Lunchtime i was 9.0 before lunch, 10.2, but then I didnt' really eat much.
I woke up yesterday morning on 9.4 and was 10.9 2 hrs later


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Taking 30 Lantus in the morning.  Last night I went to bed on 11.9, 2 hrs before that 11.6.  Lunchtime i was 9.0 before lunch, 10.2, but then I didnt' really eat much.
> I woke up yesterday morning on 9.4 and was 10.9 2 hrs later



Hmm...as mentioned before, it could be that your lantus is tailing off. Your BG is dropping a reasonable couple of mmol/l, but it's your bedtime level that is a little on the high side as you have realised. I'd be tempted to cautiously increase my lantus (i.e. one or two units) and see what effect it had over 3 days or so. That would hopefully lower the general daytime/evening levels and provide a slightly stronger tail overnight. I'd probably also be setting my alarm for 3 am just to make sure it hadn't dropped too low!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Hmm...as mentioned before, it could be that your lantus is tailing off. Your BG is dropping a reasonable couple of mmol/l, but it's your bedtime level that is a little on the high side as you have realised. I'd be tempted to cautiously increase my lantus (i.e. one or two units) and see what effect it had over 3 days or so. That would hopefully lower the general daytime/evening levels and provide a slightly stronger tail overnight. I'd probably also be setting my alarm for 3 am just to make sure it hadn't dropped too low!



I have always had higher numbers in the evening...although it does seem to be improving.  I think because i have my main meal in the evening, that's the main reason I am going to bed higher.  If I can get the novorapid dose right them I think it might help and then if i increase lantus a unit or two, it might help the morning reading.
I will give the 3am reading a go..not sure I will enjoy that!!!


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 5.6 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.9 on rising


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.9 on rising



Excellent Hazel


----------



## Marier

13.1  full of cold this morning feel like death warmed up


----------



## Steff

morning all 7.3 for me naughty gal at darts had some chicken wings


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all 7.3 for me naughty gal at darts had some chicken wings



Are you just going to bed or have you just got up? 

5.5 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Marier said:


> 13.1  full of cold this morning feel like death warmed up



Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## jalapino

7.8 << pats back >>


----------



## Laureny019

Morning everyone, 7.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Laureny019 said:


> Morning everyone, 7.5 today



Good morning Lauren, looking good


----------



## Hazel

4.7 on rising


----------



## pgcity

A slight fall to 8.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.7 on rising



Excellent Hazel  Have things settled down now since your recent blips?


----------



## Hazel

In the main yes, but still have so many questions to ask my DSN on the 1st.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Are you just going to bed or have you just got up?
> 
> 5.5 for me this morning



Lol come on Alan of course it's the latter


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol come on Alan of course it's the latter



I believe you Steff, thousands wouldn't


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> In the main yes, but still have so many questions to ask my DSN on the 1st.



Good, I imagine that's going to be quite a conversation the way things have changed for you in recent months!


----------



## Doddy

Was shocked this morning   7.9, my lowest waking reading!  I did a test at 3am and i was 9.2.
The bizarre this is....when I worked out how many carbs my dinner was last night, it exactly matched my insulin dose on a ratio of 1:9...was this coincidence, or is this my way forward????


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Was shocked this morning   7.9, my lowest waking reading!  I did a test at 3am and i was 9.2.
> The bizarre this is....when I worked out how many carbs my dinner was last night, it exactly matched my insulin dose on a ratio of 1:9...was this coincidence, or is this my way forward????



I would say it's not a coincidence and yes, it is the way forward!  Great news! What were you before bed, if you were 9.2 at 3 am?


----------



## Marier

Happy  9.1


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Happy  9.1



Ah, much better Marie  Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I would say it's not a coincidence and yes, it is the way forward!  Great news! What were you before bed, if you were 9.2 at 3 am?



before bed I was 13.6.  approx 2 hrs before that I was 11.1 which was 2 hrs after my tea...and before tea I was 7.4

I am confusing myself!  If the ratio was right, doesn't that mean that i wouldn't have gone up to 13.6, or had the 11.1 jump from 7.4


----------



## Marier

Northener not really loaded with cold and Hospital phoned to cancel my App this morning so hopefully get in nxt week or week aft.


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Northener not really loaded with cold and Hospital phoned to cancel my App this morning so hopefully get in nxt week or week aft.



Aw  Hope you are feeling much better soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.6 for me this morn


----------



## Doddy

Its going the right way   7.3


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Its going the right way   7.3



Terrific! Really pleased to see this Doddy!


----------



## Newtothis

Not sure what's going on this week but a slow increase...

Monday 5.1
Tuesday 5.2
Wednesday 5.5
Today 5.7

Normally in the high 4's; low 5's...


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Terrific! Really pleased to see this Doddy!



It's great isn't it!  I don't know if it's the right way to go, but I have increased my lantus to 32 in the hope it will bring my numbers down just 1-2mmols more, then I will be happy! As I am still going up to disappointing numbers when i eat, I know this is due to not enough novorapid, but my logic tells me the lantus will bring down my fasting figure, and i can work on the rapid.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> It's great isn't it!  I don't know if it's the right way to go, but I have increased my lantus to 32 in the hope it will bring my numbers down just 1-2mmols more, then I will be happy! As I am still going up to disappointing numbers when i eat, I know this is due to not enough novorapid, but my logic tells me the lantus will bring down my fasting figure, and i can work on the rapid.



Makes perfect sense


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Makes perfect sense



Maybe I am finally "getting it"!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Maybe I am finally "getting it"!!!



Your brain will be working better now that you are getting much better numbers


----------



## Hazel

7.3 this morning - hmm...........

Roll on the 1st fot DSN visit


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 7.3 this morning - hmm...........
> 
> Roll on the 1st fot DSN visit



Hmmm indeed  I wonder what could have caused that?


----------



## Hazel

Alan, stress I think.  Really stressful day yesterday with Dad.   I am worried about money (or rather lack of it) and worried about a Weight loss this week.
I am mulling over the whole Bydureon thing, do I want to change things.....

In the grand scheme of things, nothing major.   Just me stressing


----------



## pgcity

A not great 9.1


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Alan, stress I think.  Really stressful day yesterday with Dad.   I am worried about money (or rather lack of it) and worried about a Weight loss this week.
> I am mulling over the whole Bydureon thing, do I want to change things.....
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, nothing major.   Just me stressing



Sorry to hear about this Hazel.  I can understand you wondering about the Bydureon, it would be a bit of a step into the unknown. Best to wait until you see the DSN so you can discuss your recent ups and downs, although it sounds like the stress may be playing a part there. I hope things start to look brighter for you very soon {{{{Hazel}}}}


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening bit late posting today 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening bit late posting today 6.9 for me this morning



Sticky toffee pudding?


----------



## robofski

Doddy said:


> Maybe I am finally "getting it"!!!



Isn't it a great feeling inside when things start to click and you start understanding more about your body and how it works.  I was over joyed when I started getting good readings.

Interestingly for it was the NovoRapid that I needed to get right, I think my Basal is about there, I wake pretty much where I go to bed and skipping a meal leaves me pretty stable but the 1:10 ratio just wasn't bringing me back down after eating so it's working out at about 1:5 at breakfast and 1:7.5 lunch and dinner!

The individuality of D is both the PITA and the challenge too 

Hope the numbers keep going in the right direction!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Sticky toffee pudding?



No lol been having some high readings this last week before tea 11 to 17's and some generally higher readings at other times, think illness and operation has caught up with me..... keeping a close eye!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> No lol been having some high readings this last week before tea 11 to 17's and some generally higher readings at other times, think illness and operation has caught up with me..... keeping a close eye!



Aw, hope things settle down soon Di


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me today



Good morning Early Bird  4.8 for me today


----------



## robofski

7.0 for me this morning, I don't think I'll be seeing that again this weekend, heading to Bournemouth for a weekend of drinking, and generally forgetting about diabetes (well trying to forget for a couple of days!). Will be interesting to see how the BG's are, we shall see!


----------



## Northerner

robofski said:


> 7.0 for me this morning, I don't think I'll be seeing that again this weekend, heading to Bournemouth for a weekend of drinking, and generally forgetting about diabetes (well trying to forget for a couple of days!). Will be interesting to see how the BG's are, we shall see!



Hope you have a terrific weekend Dan - looks like the weather is going to be good so it'll be busy! Don't forget to take your factor 50 with you too, as well as all your paraphenalia


----------



## Doddy

9.3 for me   I know why, I was very naughty last night, and had a fish and chip supper.  Was going to dose according to the ratio i worked out, but then I bottled it and just took the prescribed dose. The result...15.5!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 9.3 for me   I know why, I was very naughty last night, and had a fish and chip supper.  Was going to dose according to the ratio i worked out, but then I bottled it and just took the prescribed dose. The result...15.5!



Well, the great thing about that is that you recognise where the problem lies, and if you had been brave (which I am sure you will be as your confidence grows) you would probably have had very respectable numbers 

Worth having a quick browse of one of our big food experiments, where lots of people ate the same meal and reported their results:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well, 6.3 for me......... if I get another reading in the 6's tomorrow will add an extra unit of levemir over the weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well, 6.3 for me......... if I get another reading in the 6's tomorrow will add an extra unit of levemir over the weekend!



Interesting Di. Have you had to change your diet at all because of the loss of your gall bladder? Or perhaps it's just your body recovering and overcoming the fact it's not there any more?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Interesting Di. Have you had to change your diet at all because of the loss of your gall bladder? Or perhaps it's just your body recovering and overcoming the fact it's not there any more?



Hi northy, I was incredibly strick with food before operation ie chicken, turkey & quorn, plus no other fat. Pretty much stayed the same last two weeks with introduction of pork and gamon (only once each)1x sticky toffee pudding and 1x ice cream sundae. 

Maybe my body is right! now you're sorted time to get back running and cycling. Let's face it, it has not been possible since 6th May. 

I did have to introduce Novo after lunch back in June, and I really do think higher bs is lack of exercise. Fingers crossed a few more days and I will be able to hit the treadmill and see an improvement!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi northy, I was incredibly strick with food before operation ie chicken, turkey & quorn, plus no other fat. Pretty much stayed the same last two weeks with introduction of pork and gamon (only once each)1x sticky toffee pudding and 1x ice cream sundae.
> 
> Maybe my body is right! now you're sorted time to get back running and cycling. Let's face it, it has not been possible since 6th May.
> 
> I did have to introduce Novo after lunch back in June, and I really do think higher bs is lack of exercise. Fingers crossed a few more days and I will be able to hit the treadmill and see an improvement!



Of course, silly me! I would put money on it being the enforced lack of exercise - the same thing happens to me. Last week I was waking in the 6s and 7s and this week in the 5s and even a 4.8 this morning - chiefly due to stepping up the exercise after a lazy week last week. Even went back on the lantus one night last week, but none since.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Of course, silly me! I would put money on it being the enforced lack of exercise - the same thing happens to me. Last week I was waking in the 6s and 7s and this week in the 5s and even a 4.8 this morning - chiefly due to stepping up the exercise after a lazy week last week. Even went back on the lantus one night last week, but none since.



Think my body is well and truly in need of exercise! These last two weeks have been worse I think due to lack of mobility and weakness from op. So fingers crossed bs can only start to get better again. I must ease myself back into things ,12 weeks is a long time without exercise lol x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Think my body is well and truly in need of exercise! These last two weeks have been worse I think due to lack of mobility and weakness from op. So fingers crossed bs can only start to get better again. I must ease myself back into things ,12 weeks is a long time without exercise lol x



Yes, take it very steady to start with or you'll set yourself back for weeks (wish I always practised what I preach!) Did the doctor/hospital give you any indication of rehabilitation exercises?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Yes, take it very steady to start with or you'll set yourself back for weeks (wish I always practised what I preach!) Did the doctor/hospital give you any indication of rehabilitation exercises?




No they didn't, no driving or lifting for 2 weeks and it can take up to 6weeks to heal fully internally. Still pretty swollen in the stomach and right hand side. 

They originally said I could exercise while waiting for op which I tried, but made me worse, also it wasn't happening cause I was very ill. I need to be sensible and realistic on what I can do and how fast which is a pain,but I really don't want anymore problems!


----------



## pgcity

4.3 today and a banging head.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.3 today and a banging head.



Looks like a night hypo


----------



## pgcity

pgcity said:


> 4.3 today and a banging head.



Probably. Never caught one yet which is a bit odd. I must admit it is getting annoying now as I either wake up around 8/9 or low 4s. I unit of basal really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Probably. Never caught one yet which is a bit odd. I must admit it is getting annoying now as I either wake up around 8/9 or low 4s. I unit of basal really makes a huge difference.



I'd do some 3 am tests if I was you to try and determine what is going on, or even request use of a CGM (Continuous Glucose Monitor). Sad to say, but not everyone wakes up with a bad head, or wakes up at all


----------



## Marier

12.1 for me  and had no supper,  must be my silly cold  better tomrrw


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.2* for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.2* for me today...



Goodness! Whatever happened to that 'creeping up'?


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> I'd do some 3 am tests if I was you to try and determine what is going on, or even request use of a CGM (Continuous Glucose Monitor). Sad to say, but not everyone wakes up with a bad head, or wakes up at all



Will try night testing again. No chance of a cgm as the team don't have any.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morn all 5.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

Back up today to 9.1


----------



## Doddy

8.8 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well, 7.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Well and truely back in the nines at 9.3.
Testing very steady over the last 2 nights.


----------



## Steff

Morn all 5.7 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Revenge of the curry 11.7 ! Which surprised me as it was only 5.7 when I went to bed


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Revenge of the curry 11.7 ! Which surprised me as it was only 5.7 when I went to bed



Crikey! Things will improve I am sure Di, once you are able to exercise more  And eat fewer curries.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Crikey! Things will improve I am sure Di, once you are able to exercise more  And eat fewer curries.



I was well shocked, no more curry for a while, back to being good again now! I've had my naughty blow out x


----------



## Newtothis

5.7 yesterday but down to *4.6* today...


----------



## Doddy

It's groundhog day...8.8 again!  I dont' know how i can get it to lower anymore


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> It's groundhog day...8.8 again!  I dont' know how i can get it to lower anymore



What was your reading before bed?


----------



## Hazel

5.8 on rising


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> What was your reading before bed?



Before bed I was 10.0, two hrs before that 9.5.
Is it a case of increasing my rapid a bit more so I don't hit the higher number


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Before bed I was 10.0, two hrs before that 9.5.
> Is it a case of increasing my rapid a bit more so I don't hit the higher number



It does look that way, as your basal is keeping you steady overnight - it's not intended to lower your levels (well, not by much!), so if you were to go to bed on a 7 then you might hope to wake on a 7 or thereabouts


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It does look that way, as your basal is keeping you steady overnight - it's not intended to lower your levels (well, not by much!), so if you were to go to bed on a 7 then you might hope to wake on a 7 or thereabouts



so would you say I wasn't far off then?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> so would you say I wasn't far off then?



That is exactly what I would say  Have a look and see what the patterns of your daily readings are telling you - you might notice that you are higher or lower at certain times of the day - these are the areas you can make adjustments for as you gain more experience.

I was looking through my first BG diary the other day and was surprised to see how long I was on fixed doses I was - it was actually about 3 months, although I had made some adjustments on the DSN's advice early on. My tendency was to go low rather than high, although thinking back I think I would deliberately take more insulin with meals to allow for snacks later on i.e. I would have a little bit more than I knew I needed to cover breakfast so that I would need a mid-morning snack to prevent myself going low, and so on through the day and evening. It was when I noticed that I was needing bthese snacks earlier and earlier that I realised I needed to reduce my doses. This conveniently coincided with my diabetes education course, which taught me about carb-counting and ratios etc.

So although you may feel as though you have been on fixed doses a long time, it's not actually that long!  You'll get there, I have no doubt.  Look at the changes already - down from regular 17-19 to 7/8/9s! Actually, it is considered better not to get your levels down too quickly, as this can be detrimental, as the body tries to adapt - a slower downward progression is preferable.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> That is exactly what I would say  Have a look and see what the patterns of your daily readings are telling you - you might notice that you are higher or lower at certain times of the day - these are the areas you can make adjustments for as you gain more experience.
> 
> I was looking through my first BG diary the other day and was surprised to see how long I was on fixed doses I was - it was actually about 3 months, although I had made some adjustments on the DSN's advice early on. My tendency was to go low rather than high, although thinking back I think I would deliberately take more insulin with meals to allow for snacks later on i.e. I would have a little bit more than I knew I needed to cover breakfast so that I would need a mid-morning snack to prevent myself going low, and so on through the day and evening. It was when I noticed that I was needing bthese snacks earlier and earlier that I realised I needed to reduce my doses. This conveniently coincided with my diabetes education course, which taught me about carb-counting and ratios etc.
> 
> So although you may feel as though you have been on fixed doses a long time, it's not actually that long!  You'll get there, I have no doubt.  Look at the changes already - down from regular 17-19 to 7/8/9s! Actually, it is considered better not to get your levels down too quickly, as this can be detrimental, as the body tries to adapt - a slower downward progression is preferable.



I have noticed I my highest is at bedtime/after evening meal.  But I am going to start having my biggest meal at luch rather than tea time see if this helps.  This afternoon, I went up to 13.2 2hrs after dinner. But then 2hrs later I was down to 9.  So it took 4 hrs to take me within 1mmol of where i started before my dinner.  
How many units of rapid does it take to lower you by 1 mmols?  and should I be doing corrective dosage or is it not appropriate in my case?  I see sometimes people have a small amount to help lower that little bit.

I am pleased with the improvements so far, but would like to get them down to 5/6/7's rather than 7/8/9's.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Doddy

going the wrong way again, 9.2


----------



## pgcity

Oh dear 11.8 for me. Blaming very high fat dinner, I made my own low gi choc mousse.


----------



## MeganN

10 this morning. I am blaming my first naughty treat of lemon tart at a wedding yesterday coz I have been in the good 5's for ages before today


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Oh dear 11.8 for me. Blaming very high fat dinner, I made my own low gi choc mousse.





MeganN said:


> 10 this morning. I am blaming my first naughty treat of lemon tart at a wedding yesterday coz I have been in the good 5's for ages before today



Good to see that you can both think of reasons for it - it's the unfathomable ones that are the worst!  Hope you have better levels tomorrow, be good!


----------



## Steff

Steady as she goes 5.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Steady as she goes 5.7 for me



Great stuff Steff


----------



## Emmaathome

10 this morning, but a couple of 8.odds over the weekend.

Seeing DSN tonight so trying to collate the stats, do you think she will look at them from the "on track" app on my phone?  she can get averages for last 7-14-28 days by mealtimes?  Or should i shove all the data into a spreadsheet?

(fingers are now crossed hoping you will say the app!!)


----------



## Northerner

Hopefully she should be able to interpret the data from the App, Emma, they're supposed to be designed to be easy to interpret after all!


----------



## melissaf

Hello decided to join in with this today as having been 2 weeks on MDI Im sooo pleased with my results - this past week
Wed - waking level - 7.8
Thu - waking level - 8.0
Fri- waking level - 6.8
Sat - waking level - 7.4
Sun- waking level - 7.4
Today - waking level - 6.1

Woop woop - loving MDI


----------



## Northerner

melissaf said:


> Hello decided to join in with this today as having been 2 weeks on MDI Im sooo pleased with my results - this past week
> Wed - waking level - 7.8
> Thu - waking level - 8.0
> Fri- waking level - 6.8
> Sat - waking level - 7.4
> Sun- waking level - 7.4
> Today - waking level - 6.1
> 
> Woop woop - loving MDI



Terrific Melissa! What a difference!


----------



## Hazel

I am very late in posting, sorry.

I was 5.3 on rising this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I am very late in posting, sorry.
> 
> I was 5.3 on rising this morning



Excellent Hazel


----------



## Doddy

melissaf said:


> Hello decided to join in with this today as having been 2 weeks on MDI Im sooo pleased with my results - this past week
> Wed - waking level - 7.8
> Thu - waking level - 8.0
> Fri- waking level - 6.8
> Sat - waking level - 7.4
> Sun- waking level - 7.4
> Today - waking level - 6.1
> 
> Woop woop - loving MDI



Hey Melissa   Good to see you are doing well on it.  My waking levels aren't yet as good as yours, but, I agree with you...MDI is sooo much better than the mixed!!!!


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## MeganN

5.9 today


----------



## SimplesL

Morning All

Did a spot test this morning.  7.4 pretty good for me as I'm high in the morning.

Could have been better as I did pig out on maltesers last night. A couple of weeks ago after seeing the DN at the GP to try 1 of my metformin at night and the other I take with my main meal. 7.4 has come down from mid 8's so worth carrying on with this at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

SimplesL said:


> Morning All
> 
> Did a spot test this morning.  7.4 pretty good for me as I'm high in the morning.
> 
> Could have been better as I did pig out on maltesers last night. A couple of weeks ago after seeing the DN at the GP to try 1 of my metformin at night and the other I take with my main meal. 7.4 has come down from mid 8's so worth carrying on with this at the moment.



Good to see things are improving for you Lynne


----------



## Hazel

5.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.3 this morning



Snap! We're BG buddies!


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me today


----------



## pgcity

9.4 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, 6.7 for me


----------



## Doddy

8.9 this morning which is disappointing as I went to bed on 10.2..my lowest bedtime reading yet.  was hoping I would wake a little lower.


----------



## Laureny019

9.8, working the early shift so was up at 4


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.9 this morning which is disappointing as I went to bed on 10.2..my lowest bedtime reading yet.  was hoping I would wake a little lower.



It does show though that your levels are steady overnight. This is very important when you are on insulin as it means the likelihood of night hypos is much reduced


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It does show though that your levels are steady overnight. This is very important when you are on insulin as it means the likelihood of night hypos is much reduced



Is this because i take my lantus in the morning?  Or jsut because my body is steady over night?


----------



## Marier

another  12.6  cant get to grips with this all over the place Diabetes please come back to normal soon


----------



## Newtothis

*5.5* today..I did eat a Naked bar before bed...


----------



## Steff

Newtothis said:


> *5.5* today..I did eat a Naked bar before bed...



Silly me read that quick and thought it said i eat naked before bed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.9 for me today.



Nice one alan


----------



## pgcity

9.6 today. Very consistently in the nines again.


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Phil65

7.3 for me.....too many wine gums before bed me thinks!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 7.3 for me.....too many wine gums before bed me thinks!



Should have just had wine without the gum - your waking would have been lower!


----------



## Doddy

8.0 this morning.  Disappointed as I went to bed on 6.7.  Was hoping I would therefore wake up a bit lower!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.0 this morning.  Disappointed as I went to bed on 6.7.  Was hoping I would therefore wake up a bit lower!



Hey, that's GOOD  Really, you are doing very well for someone so new to this  How soon after rising did you test?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Hey, that's GOOD  Really, you are doing very well for someone so new to this  How soon after rising did you test?



I test before I even get out of bed!  I have been quite strict with my diet these last few days, and have changed so that we have dinner at dinner time (1pm ish) and then a light tea in the evening, so I am not higher going to bed.  Which is why I was disappointed waking up on 8.  Does this mean the lantus is wearing off by then...

thanks Northie...you are so encouraging


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I test before I even get out of bed!  I have been quite strict with my diet these last few days, and have changed so that we have dinner at dinner time (1pm ish) and then a light tea in the evening, so I am not higher going to bed.  Which is why I was disappointed waking up on 8.  Does this mean the lantus is wearing off by then...
> 
> thanks Northie...you are so encouraging



The lantus is probably tailing off, but a rise of 1.3 mmol/l indicates that it is pretty much spot on for your needs overnight. Any more and it might send you too low overnight. You say you are having a light tea, are you still taking the same dose of insulin as you were when you were having 'dinner' in the evening? If so, then it shows that the dose is about right for the amount of carbs you are now having in the evening. A 6.7 before bed is very good - many people actually prefer to be higher because of the fear of night hypos, but it is not a concern for you given your results, since they show a small rise rather than a fall.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> The lantus is probably tailing off, but a rise of 1.3 mmol/l indicates that it is pretty much spot on for your needs overnight. Any more and it might send you too low overnight. You say you are having a light tea, are you still taking the same dose of insulin as you were when you were having 'dinner' in the evening? If so, then it shows that the dose is about right for the amount of carbs you are now having in the evening. A 6.7 before bed is very good - many people actually prefer to be higher because of the fear of night hypos, but it is not a concern for you given your results, since they show a small rise rather than a fall.




I guess this is where the education comes in.  If i am sensible and a "good" tea, then I know my 22u of rapid cover me well.  Which is why I think i need to carb count and dose accordingly.  I feel I am almost there, and now you have said the lantus is tailing off but still doing an ok job i am happier 
I think my next step is to take the plunge, and do a carb count meal and dose accordingly.  
Is 8 still an acceptable waking figure, or should I hope for lower?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I guess this is where the education comes in.  If i am sensible and a "good" tea, then I know my 22u of rapid cover me well.  Which is why I think i need to carb count and dose accordingly.  I feel I am almost there, and now you have said the lantus is tailing off but still doing an ok job i am happier
> I think my next step is to take the plunge, and do a carb count meal and dose accordingly.
> Is 8 still an acceptable waking figure, or should I hope for lower?



8 is a little on the high side still, ideally you'd want to wake on 7 or below, but as I said earlier, you're still pretty new to this and I'm sure you will get there before too long


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> 8 is a little on the high side still, ideally you'd want to wake on 7 or below, but as I said earlier, you're still pretty new to this and I'm sure you will get there before too long



Sorry for all the questions....how will i get there tho?  If i went to bed lower, is it a case of upping the lantus a little?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Sorry for all the questions....how will i get there tho?  If i went to bed lower, is it a case of upping the lantus a little?



I think that, from seeing your waking levels compared to your bedtime levels, that if you were lower before bed you would wake lower - no extra lantus needed. An acceptable variation in levels overnight is 1-2 mmol/l (in an ideal world of course!), and this appears to be what you experience 

Don't worry about asking questions - it's why we're here!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I think that, from seeing your waking levels compared to your bedtime levels, that if you were lower before bed you would wake lower - no extra lantus needed. An acceptable variation in levels overnight is 1-2 mmol/l (in an ideal world of course!), and this appears to be what you experience
> 
> Don't worry about asking questions - it's why we're here!



Bless you!  Ok...so to wake lower, be lower going to bed...upping the rapid in the evening??


----------



## melissaf

5.7 this morning - I thought wooo hoooo Im cured

Alas no - 2hrs later 3.9 Hypo - 

Realise now why - normally I take 4u to cover  my 2 x weetabix, milk and 1 teaspoon of sugar (I like it on by weetabixes). I took 4u this morning and now realise I forgot to put the sugar on (it seems I dont need it afterall and can still enjoy my weetabix). So I think 3u only for when no sugar and hence the hypo 2 hours later.

300ml of lucozade and a banana (through very shaky hands) within 7 minutes I went from 3.7 to 8.4

It continues to amaze me how sensitive the body (our bodies are) to the smallest things


----------



## Marier

afternoon all  16.7  ooppsssss  bad


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> afternoon all  16.7  ooppsssss  bad



Oh dear Marie, what happened?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Bless you!  Ok...so to wake lower, be lower going to bed...upping the rapid in the evening??



Or reducing the carbs. Be very cautious though - I always give myself 5 hours from injecting in the evening before going to bed so that I know I am unlikely to drop lower than my bedtime reading e.g. if I was 5.0 at 4 hours after injecting I would expect to drop lower. It might also be worth doing a 3 am test to see what your levels are like then - a pain, I know, but this is around the time that your liver will be producing the least glucose so making your blood sugar levels at their low point too.


----------



## Newtothis

*5.4* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5.4* today....



Still looking great Amanda!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone bs was 7.4 this morning, I don't have a am reading from yesterday as I was to busy being sick! ( Again)


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Should have just had wine without the gum - your waking would have been lower!



I had the wine followed by wine gums...maybe more wine needed!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> I had the wine followed by wine gums...maybe more wine needed!



An experiment is in order, I think


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> An experiment is in order, I think



mmmm more wine.....less wine gums could be spot on!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.7 for me


----------



## jalapino

Oh what a beautifull morning oh what a glorious day....7.1 today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.4* today....



Wow! You've done so well Amanda. I know you found it all rather worrying and frightening to start with, but just look how far you've come - remember this?

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19972


----------



## pgcity

9.4 for me today. Seeing dsn tomorrow to see if she can help with the mystery of why one more unit of lantus wakes me up hypo


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.4 for me today. Seeing dsn tomorrow to see if she can help with the mystery of why one more unit of lantus wakes me up hypo



It is a puzzle, a shame that you can't get a half-unit pen for lantus  Perhaps it might be worth discussing a change to levemir which appears to be more flexible and can be used in half units?


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> It is a puzzle, a shame that you can't get a half-unit pen for lantus  Perhaps it might be worth discussing a change to levemir which appears to be more flexible and can be used in half units?



Have already been down the levermir route. Had two peaks to deal with that sent me hypo. I think this was the key to getting pump approval.


----------



## Doddy

7.5 for me on waking   I do believe that is my lowest so far.  maybe having a hypo was a good thing! LOL (am only kidding)!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 7.5 for me on waking   I do believe that is my lowest so far.  maybe having a hypo was a good thing! LOL (am only kidding)!



Hurrah! Almost there!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Almost there!



I hope so!


----------



## melissaf

went to bed on 6.8 - woke up 6.3   (nice )


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.2 for me


----------



## MeganN

8.1  I obv over treated my hypo last night. Oh well, still learning. Gonna try nuts with my jelly this morning and see if it helps my mid morning levels, which are usually my worst of the day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

5.1 for me and I only thought about adding a unit of lantus.


----------



## Doddy

7.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 7.0 this morning



Isn't that your lowest yet?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Isn't that your lowest yet?



Yes I think it is   Waking figure it is   Still want it just a little lower tho...see my thread lol!


----------



## Marier

afternnon all  8.1  so happy  finnaly think things staring to settle down  been far more on Target last couple days hope it continues


----------



## Newtothis

*5.3* today....


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> afternnon all  8.1  so happy  finnaly think things staring to settle down  been far more on Target last couple days hope it continues



Good to hear this Marie


----------



## Dizzydi

Finally made it on tonight! Be was 7.7 for me this morning.......... time to increase levemir again 

Still not very well


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Finally made it on tonight! Be was 7.7 for me this morning.......... time to increase levemir again
> 
> Still not very well



I hope things settle for you soon Di, it must be terribly frustrating for you


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I hope things settle for you soon Di, it must be terribly frustrating for you



Driving me crackers at the mo northy...... just gonna have to ride it out. Defo attempting brisk walk on treadmill this weekend. Might even get bike out and do short ride to local park


----------



## MeganN

7.5 getting fed up of the high results now. It was 5.4 when I went to bed. Fed up! Where have my morning 5's gone!?!?


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

A swing the other way for me this morning 3.4


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.8* for me today....


----------



## pgcity

It's not a nine! It's 7.4


----------



## Northerner

5.6 fr me today


----------



## Doddy

Another annoying reverse...went to bed on 7.4 woke up to 8.2

I am never gonna get lower than the 7 I don't think


----------



## MeganN

Upset  went o bed at 5.7 and woke up to 8.2


----------



## pgcity

Very worrying 13.8 for me. Went to bed at 8.2.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.5 for me today


----------



## Doddy

8.0 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me today


----------



## Hazel

'morning all 5.0 this morning and 4.9 yesterday


----------



## MeganN

Much happier result this morning of 6.0


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Doddy

Another groundhog day...happening a lot lately.  8.0 !


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 6.7 today


----------



## pgcity

Awful 13.9, dsn suggested I lowered nighttime lantus by one as I woke up hypo last week. Can one unit really make that much difference?


----------



## Laureny019

Morning , 5.3 today


----------



## pgcity

Continuing the random number generation with 7.7


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.8 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.5 here


----------



## Doddy

8.2 this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.0 for me on waking this morning


----------



## pgcity

It's 8.8 for me today. Is everyone one holiday?


----------



## Doddy

7.5 for me this morning   Went to bed 6.8

Im not on holiday, Im never on holiday   However, we are up early this morning as we are off to the seaside


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Marier

Afternoon all  8.1  for me  yest  7.2  well happy   was at clinic this morn  and  got on great  things finally back on track for me


----------



## MeganN

6.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

Back in the nines at 9.0


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Otenba

15 for me today... but I understand why (exercise).  Tomorrow will be better I'm sure... I'll show ya.

The past few days have been... (most recent day at top)

4.8
7.2
11.1 (cause: overnight hypo)
5.9
9.8
4.6
6.1

Darn those pesty odd highs, but life happens I'm afraid! XD


----------



## Hazel

4.9 on rising this morning


----------



## Doddy

8.0 again.......................hmph


----------



## Marier

8.2   quite happy with that


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.3


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 3.5 today.


----------



## MeganN

6.4 today


----------



## pgcity

10.7 for me today which is pretty much what I went to bed at


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.2 for me


----------



## AJLang

7.0 for me with no Humalog during the night


----------



## Doddy

8.0  I seem to be stuck on 8.0!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 7.0 for me with no Humalog during the night



Great news Amanda!  I was an uncharacteristic 7.4 this morning, not quite sure why!


----------



## robofski

Northerner said:


> Great news Amanda!  I was an uncharacteristic 7.4 this morning, not quite sure why!




Too much Olympic excitement 

A dissapointing 8.3 for me, went to bed on 14   Grossly underestimated how much rice I had with my Chinese takeaway!!!  Even 6u of NR at bed time only brought it down by 6!


----------



## Otenba

I was ill last night (ketones took me completely by surprise!) but got it under control and I woke up to a 4.2BG. Yay!


----------



## Marier

4.6  totally shocked


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 4.6  totally shocked



Wow! Great news


----------



## Tezzz

6.9...  Ho hum...


----------



## SueinFrance

6.5 for me this morning...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.6 this morning



Spot on Hazel


----------



## MeganN

7.6 due to evil prawn crackers!!!


----------



## Northerner

MeganN said:


> 7.6 due to evil prawn crackers!!!



It's horrible when you can't just sit back and enjoy something so taken for granted by the non-D population! Grrr! I wrote a poem about crisps:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/casually-consuming-crisps.html


----------



## SueinFrance

5.8 for me. Off for a walk before it gets too hot


----------



## Northerner

SueinFrance said:


> 5.8 for me. Off for a walk before it gets too hot



Nice waking number Sue  Heat not a problem here in the UK!  Enjoy your walk!


----------



## pgcity

10.6 for me, weekly lantus change on its way. Up again


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 3.9 for me



Oops! Heading low again Di!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Oops! Heading low again Di!



I know! Think things are settling now after op and little bug I had last week. Still keeping mega close eye on things.


----------



## Doddy

going up...8.8 this morning


----------



## SueinFrance

Northerner said:


> Nice waking number Sue  Heat not a problem here in the UK!  Enjoy your walk!



Only managed 45 mins before it got too hot now inside with shutters closed Living in the sun does have it's down side! Would love to beam up to the Dales, my homeland


----------



## Northerner

SueinFrance said:


> Only managed 45 mins before it got too hot now inside with shutters closed Living in the sun does have it's down side! Would love to beam up to the Dales, my homeland



I'll pass on your sentiments when I'm up in Skipton later in the year!


----------



## Tezzz

7.0...

I did eat late last night (2 sausages and a small chips from the chippy) as I was starving after late shift at *W*...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> 7.0...
> 
> I did eat late last night (2 sausages and a small chips from the chippy) as I was starving after late shift at *W*...



Fairly steady from the day before though Tez. Are you usually waking at around 6-7 these days?


----------



## Newtothis

*5.0* today
*4.8* yesterday
*5.2* Thursday
*4.6* Wednesday
*5.3* Tuesday


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5.0* today
> *4.8* yesterday
> *5.2* Thursday
> *4.6* Wednesday
> *5.3* Tuesday



Terrific!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - I think it's because I spent almost all of yesterday in front of the telly!


----------



## pgcity

11.7, on holiday next week so lots of night testing


----------



## SueinFrance

6.3 today. I'm always a little higher on Sunday. From what I've read on here I understand that will be due to the lie in!


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 11.7, on holiday next week so lots of night testing



Hope you have a lovely holiday, and that your levels behave!


----------



## Northerner

SueinFrance said:


> 6.3 today. I'm always a little higher on Sunday. From what I've read on here I understand that will be due to the lie in!



More than likely Sue, happens to me too!


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today hmm


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning another 3.9 for me


----------



## Doddy

7.4 today.  was running a bit high all day yesterday


----------



## SueinFrance

Steff said:


> 6.3 for me today hmm


SNAP Steff


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today x


----------



## Otenba

4.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5* today x





Otenba said:


> 4.9 today



Excellent results ladies!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.2 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

A much improved 8.8


----------



## Otenba

8.7BG this morning... looks like I'll be putting my BI down to prevent my overnight hypos again. Can't believe they're still happening! Gah! >_<


----------



## Doddy

8.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.2 this morning



Make that appointment to get a referral, let's get you out of those 8s!  Ask your GP to refer you to a 'consultant-led clinic'. I did this and discovered that there was a clinic that visited my surgery every Tuesday, and the consultant is excellent!


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.1 this morning



BG perfection!


----------



## Hazel

cheers Alan


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Make that appointment to get a referral, let's get you out of those 8s!  Ask your GP to refer you to a 'consultant-led clinic'. I did this and discovered that there was a clinic that visited my surgery every Tuesday, and the consultant is excellent!



I will do   Feels like I am starting to lose control a little.  I can get it down to 5's during the day, but the evening and mornings are still troublesome.
Would be brilliant if the cons came to my surgery...but somehow I think we only have the practice nurses


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I will do   Feels like I am starting to lose control a little.  I can get it down to 5's during the day, but the evening and mornings are still troublesome.
> Would be brilliant if the cons came to my surgery...but somehow I think we only have the practice nurses



That's terrific if you are getting into the 5s during the day - you used to be constantly in the teens! 

The clinic 'tours' different surgeries in the city, although yu can always contact the DSN


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> That's terrific if you are getting into the 5s during the day - you used to be constantly in the teens!
> 
> The clinic 'tours' different surgeries in the city, although yu can always contact the DSN



When I think about where I was back in April, I have come such a long way   It's after 2pm things seem to go pear shaped!
Must be very handy having the clinic tour your area!  Must save a lot of time hanging around in hospital clinics too!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> When I think about where I was back in April, I have come such a long way   It's after 2pm things seem to go pear shaped!
> Must be very handy having the clinic tour your area!  Must save a lot of time hanging around in hospital clinics too!!!



My previous clinic was about a half hour walk away, this ine is five minutes! Better consultant too, when he's not on holiday and I get a locum like last time!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## MeganN

7.8  can't seem to get this damn fasting one down!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Alan well done on your. 5.7. Well since my mega highs the other night I've made no changes to my insulin.  Went to bed on 8.3 with no Humalog.  2.30am 3.6 had lots of Lucozade and then at 7.15 it's 4.1. It makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Hazel

Hello, 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

Woke up with 10.7 this morning. I just can't get the basal right and i have been trying for a year! I am splitting doses and am fine all day until about 9pm when I slowly rise until morning. Any suggestions greatfully received


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Woke up with 10.7 this morning. I just can't get the basal right and i have been trying for a year! I am splitting doses and am fine all day until about 9pm when I slowly rise until morning. Any suggestions greatfully received



I suspect a pump may be the only good solution, so you could set different basals.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.7 for me


----------



## Doddy

7.4 on rising, got up, cleaned the kitchen therefore nothing to eat or drink, test an hour later, goes up to 8.8! How does that happen! Physical activity is obviously no good for me!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 7.4 on rising, got up, cleaned the kitchen therefore nothing to eat or drink, test an hour later, goes up to 8.8! How does that happen! Physical activity is obviously no good for me!



It's your liver! Better to have something to eat as soon as you get up. Exactly the same thing happens to me if I don't eat and inject. In fact, I have to cover all the rise with copious amounts of insulin in the morning - I have 7 units of novorapid to cover 1 slice of Burgen toast, which is about 11g carbs, plus I usually go out for a run, yet my lunchtime levels will still often be above 7. I'm the opposite in the afternoons: I can have around four times as many carbs with LESS insulin (down to 3 units recently for about 45g carbs), and I still often go low about 3 hours later. Isn't the human body wonderful?


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> I suspect a pump may be the only good solution, so you could set different basals.



I don't like to be defeated but that's what my dsn thinks. I did suggest a shot of jack Daniels before bed but she looked horrified.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> It's your liver! Better to have something to eat as soon as you get up. Exactly the same thing happens to me if I don't eat and inject. In fact, I have to cover all the rise with copious amounts of insulin in the morning - I have 7 units of novorapid to cover 1 slice of Burgen toast, which is about 11g carbs, plus I usually go out for a run, yet my lunchtime levels will still often be above 7. I'm the opposite in the afternoons: I can have around four times as many carbs with LESS insulin (down to 3 units recently for about 45g carbs), and I still often go low about 3 hours later. *Isn't the human body wonderful*?



NO!!!  pmsl!

How on earth do people get good control when things like this can happen!!!  it's a complete PITA!


----------



## Phil65

4.7 for me......been away on hols


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 4.7 for me......been away on hols



I wondered where you were Phil! I hope you had a good time - have you been on a specialist 'Achieve a great waking number' activity break?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> I wondered where you were Phil! I hope you had a good time - have you been on a specialist 'Achieve a great waking number' activity break?



To be fair Alan I was a little up and down (turkey in high 30s) but over all pretty good...pleased with that number this morning though!


----------



## Marier

Afternnon all  How is everyone .  BG 8am  7.6   lunch time  7.1   T Time  not sure but im confident itl be on target yippeee


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4 *today and *5* yesterday.....


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Afternnon all  How is everyone .  BG 8am  7.6   lunch time  7.1   T Time  not sure but im confident itl be on target yippeee



Great to hear Marie!


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.4 *today and *5* yesterday.....



Splendido!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 3.1 for me



Goodness Di! Get adjusting that levemir!


----------



## Steff

5.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.1 for me



Impressive Steff! I wonder if you are ready to come off the meds again?


----------



## pgcity

Cleaned out the shed last night. Put me up 3 but my reward is to wake up to 6.8.


----------



## Doddy

8.5 today.  Always in the 8's lately


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Cleaned out the shed last night. Put me up 3 but my reward is to wake up to 6.8.



Great stuff! But the shed is clean now - what are you going to do tonight?


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.5 today.  Always in the 8's lately



Are your bedtime levels consistent too? What do you get before bed?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Are your bedtime levels consistent too? What do you get before bed?




Last night, i was 7.4 before bed, night before 13.1, and got up to 8.8
Night before went to bed on 7.8 and woke up at 8.2
night before went to bed 13.8 woke up at 7.4

There isn't really a pattern to it.  I think I might send my GP an email, will wait forever and a year for an appointment


----------



## Hazel

4.7 on rising this morning


----------



## Newtothis

4.2 today  x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.2 today  x



Crikey crumbs!


----------



## Marier

7.2 this am  5.6  at 12pm  8.1  at 6pm thrw 20.5 at 10pm think i miscalculated my carns from T


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning on rising


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.9 this morning on rising



Excellent Hazel


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 5.1 for me



Perfect!


----------



## AJLang

5.5 for me and no Humalog during the night.  My idea of a perfect night


----------



## pgcity

8.4 for me today. Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 5.5 for me and no Humalog during the night.  My idea of a perfect night



Wonderful to hear Amanda!


----------



## Otenba

Bit of a mixed bag these past couple of days but I have been ill. 
(Most recent first)

6.4
12.6
5.1
8.7

Oh don't you love life's unpredictability sometimes? XD



AJLang said:


> 5.5 for me and no Humalog during the night.  My idea of a perfect night



Bravo!  Well done!


----------



## Doddy

7.8 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning

 Yesterday 3.9
Reduced levemir last night and was 2.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yesterday 3.9
> Reduced levemir last night and was 2.9 this morning



Oh my goodness Di! Are you back on your pre-pebbles dose of levemir yet?


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 or me


----------



## pgcity

8.3 today.


----------



## Doddy

7.9 this morning


----------



## Hazel

Finally getting round to posting - 5.0 on rising


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness Di! Are you back on your pre-pebbles dose of levemir yet?



When pebbles was being naughty dropped to 5 units after op up to 8! Had 7 last night and I ain't started training !


----------



## Newtothis

*5.0* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

7.7 starter today.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6 *for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.6 *for me today...



Terrific Amanda, you have done, and are still doing, so well! Good for you!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Terrific Amanda, you have done, and are still doing, so well! Good for you!



Thanks Alan, my waking average this week is 4.7, although I know this is likely to change down this long journey


----------



## Dizzydi

It was a 4.8 for me this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Woke up desperate for the loo. 13.7


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Woke up desperate for the loo. 13.7



Oh dear  Hope things improve through the day!


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.4 for  - opps


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4 *today.....


----------



## Doddy

8.5  seem to be going the wrong way again.  Oh well.....


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.5  seem to be going the wrong way again.  Oh well.....



One thing that surprises me is that you are on Glimiripride as well as novorapid - I would have thought you could get rid of the pill as all it's doing is making your pancreas work harder, might be worth asking the doctor about


----------



## SueinFrance

5.2 for me, first morning after taking Metformin


----------



## Northerner

SueinFrance said:


> 5.2 for me, first morning after taking Metformin



Great number Sue!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## SueinFrance

Morning! 5.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

12.6 and a sore throat. Think I will be hammering the test strips today


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.7 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.4 again! Think another reduction is needed.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> One thing that surprises me is that you are on Glimiripride as well as novorapid - I would have thought you could get rid of the pill as all it's doing is making your pancreas work harder, might be worth asking the doctor about



I did think that aswell....what's the point of trying to make my pancreas do something it doesn't want to!  It made no difference, so why continue taking it?!  

8.8 this morning.  Yesterday, I woke up at 8.5 or there abouts, can't remember exactly, and didn't go below 10 all day


----------



## Otenba

5.6BG today. Yay!


----------



## Jill

Mine was 5.7


----------



## Newtothis

Another *4.4* today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 7.0 for me..... I had an attack of chocolate pebbles last night


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning 7.0 for me..... I had an attack of chocolate pebbles last night



Better than the last lot of pebbles you had to contend with!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.7 for me today. Improvement on the last 2 days


----------



## Newtothis

A *5.3* for me today....


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Better than the last lot of pebbles you had to contend with!



It was lol very scrummy!

 This morning was 3.5 !


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me


----------



## Otenba

Ooo 4.1BG today.


----------



## pgcity

Woke up early 4.4. Wtf.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today.



Snap..........


----------



## SueinFrance

Bonjour! 5.3 today followed by a sunny bank holiday bike ride


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8 *today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## rossi_mac

five decimal four!!


----------



## Dizzydi

7.3 for me!


----------



## Otenba

10.5BG this morning.


----------



## AJLang

18.5 for me - at 230am it was 9.9


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me today


----------



## pgcity

10.5 today, bit surprised as I went for a huge walk yesterday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 18.5 for me - at 230am it was 9.9



Ack! Sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope that things stabilise at better levels through the day


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## MaryPlain

Hi, haven't posted on this before.

3.3 for me earlier, probably need to look at my correction ratio as I had a correction last night before bed (10.5).  

Just tested again and it's 6.8 - don't think I over-corrected, probably dawn phenomenon as I didn't eat straight after getting up - I have to wait 30 minutes for the thyroid tablets to work.


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> Hi, haven't posted on this before.
> 
> 3.3 for me earlier, probably need to look at my correction ratio as I had a correction last night before bed (10.5).
> 
> Just tested again and it's 6.8 - don't think I over-corrected, probably dawn phenomenon as I didn't eat straight after getting up - I have to wait 30 minutes for the thyroid tablets to work.



Hi Mary, I rarely correct before bed unless I'm in the teens  I usually find that the level has dropped by the morning anyway. I don't eat as soon as I get up, but I do inject then eat around 30 minutes later - this overcomes the DP for me


----------



## MaryPlain

Hi Northerner, when I did MDI I was similar to you, but now I'm on a pump, my overnight basal doesn't lower me so I tend to correct for anything over 8.  I also used to inject on waking but find that the bolus from a pump works more rapidly for me than it did from MDI. 

I do suffer from dawn phenomenon but as I'm on holiday at the moment and getting up at all different times, I can't really adjust my basal to compensate for it! I could try to be a bit  more disciplined I suppose, but for me being able to sleep until I wake up naturally is one of the big benefits of being on holiday so I'd rather correct.

I'd be interested to know whether others always get up at the same time?


----------



## Doddy

Yet again, 8.5


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2 *today...


----------



## RoyCalver

7.1 today which is the lowest reading I've had since being diagnosed  just four weeks ago... and had a reading then of 22... well chuffed..


----------



## Northerner

RoyCalver said:


> 7.1 today which is the lowest reading I've had since being diagnosed  just four weeks ago... and had a reading then of 22... well chuffed..



Excellent Roy, that#s a terrific improvement in such a short time  long may it continue!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.9 for me, much better than yesterday


----------



## Doddy

9.0
Starting the go the wrong way again!


----------



## pgcity

8.9 today for me.


----------



## Newtothis

*5*for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## MaryPlain

Oops, 2.9.  Corrected a hypo just before bed, obviously not enough.


----------



## heasandford

6.9, best for ages!


----------



## astbury1

5.7. Lowest ever had!


----------



## Steff

5.5 for me this morn


----------



## pgcity

11.3 this morning. Overdid it on the midnight snack after 2 bottles of Stella.


----------



## Otenba

7.5 BG this morning. That's much better than the hypo caused 12.1BG yesterday... >_>;


----------



## Mark T

5.7 for me this morning

From 5.2 before bed.  Was having trouble sleeping in the night due to the temperature.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.3 for me


----------



## Doddy

9.3


----------



## pgcity

10.6 today


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

Highest reading to date a *6* for me today...was the barbecue yesterday (didn't have brown rolls only white, beefburges we're the size of bricks and I ate nearly all the breadsticks....oops) Hoping to bring it down today - doing my first *Fun Run*...


----------



## Aoife

17.9!!!! Arrrrgh!!!! 
blaming last nights chinese takeaway


----------



## Dizzydi

A 4.4 for me this morning...... not bad considering the alcohol I consumed last night!


----------



## Steff

7.8 arghhhhhh


----------



## pgcity

9.2 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

.....been offline for a while 5.5 this morning.


----------



## Doddy

back in the 7's for me!  7.8 this morning


----------



## Marier

10.1  Sorry Friends  been away for a while hope your all well .


----------



## Dizzydi

6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.2 again today


----------



## Steff

morning 6.4 for me


----------



## Doddy

back up to 9.5 for me.  Went to bed at 7.3 so quite disappointed!


----------



## Marier

oopsss   16.2


----------



## Phil65

7.5 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

11.8 today. Very frustrated


----------



## Doddy

pgcity said:


> 11.8 today. Very frustrated



It can be very frustrating can't it 

I woke at 7.5 this morning....


----------



## Marier

Afternoon  all  8.7


----------



## Mark T

5.7 for me again this morning


----------



## Steff

9.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 9.4 this morning



Oops! Any explanation Steff?


----------



## Steff

5.3 for me

Yeh alan darts Tuesday night had abit to many carby bits when there


----------



## pgcity

8.9 for me. Corrected before bed so hoped it would be lower.


----------



## Marier

Morning all  12.3  but had homemade slice of toast which was  3cp,s  so kinda expected a wee high


----------



## Phil65

6.6 yday, 3.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.8 for me ths morning


----------



## Phil65

2.7 this morning  .....going to have to look at my basals again since starting on metformin 10 days ago


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 2.7 this morning  .....going to have to look at my basals again since starting on metformin 10 days ago



Oh my goodness Phil  Hope you can get it sorted without too much trouble


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness Phil  Hope you can get it sorted without too much trouble



it seems the introduction of metformin (only half a tablet a day .....increasing to a whole tablet tomorrow, tablet and a half week after and then 2 tablets a day week after that) has already improved my insulin resistance! I may have a troublesome time ahead for a while!


----------



## Steff

6.7 foe me ....


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9 *today.....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.9 *today.....



Excellent Amanda  Glad to see you're maintaining those great numbers


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today!


----------



## Steff

morning 6.3 for me


----------



## SueinFrance

Morning! 6.0 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.1 today. Very stable this week for a change.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.1 today. Very stable this week for a change.



Good to hear  Not long to go till that pump now!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An uncharacteristic 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 8.6 for me this morning.



Consistent again


----------



## Steff

4.9 woooo?......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 4.9 woooo?......



Excellent Steff )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning akk 5.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.3 today for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Aoife

7.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Steff

Good morning 5.6 for me


----------



## Doddy

8.9..still going the wrong way


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.9..still going the wrong way



Have you got that referral to a clinic yet Doddy? You need advice from someone who can help you get just that little bit further


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Have you got that referral to a clinic yet Doddy? You need advice from someone who can help you get just that little bit further



Still waiting to hear from the GP, and this week she is on hol.  I am reluctant to see anyone else at the GP practice as I don't like them!  I am still waiting on my scan results too.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Still waiting to hear from the GP, and this week she is on hol.  I am reluctant to see anyone else at the GP practice as I don't like them!  I am still waiting on my scan results too.



Most inconvenient when they go on holiday! I understand about not wanting to see anyone else though, I will only see one doctor at my practice. Hope you get everything sorted soon


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Most inconvenient when they go on holiday! I understand about not wanting to see anyone else though, I will only see one doctor at my practice. Hope you get everything sorted soon



It's her 3rd holiday in as many months!!  She is always away, however, I don't begrudge her because she is lovely!!!
Just means i have to wait a little longer...not good when you are already feeling abandoned!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> It's her 3rd holiday in as many months!!  She is always away, however, I don't begrudge her because she is lovely!!!
> Just means i have to wait a little longer...not good when you are already feeling abandoned!



We won't abandon you!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> We won't abandon you!





Bless you xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, 6.0 for me


----------



## Doddy

8.2, after going to bed 7.3.  Disappointed.com


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.2, after going to bed 7.3.  Disappointed.com



You don't know how much I'm willing you to report a 6.0 one morning!  It will come, don't despair!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> You don't know how much I'm willing you to report a 6.0 one morning!  It will come, don't despair!



Aww, you and me both!!!!  I think I will need a party if ever i do!!!


----------



## Marier

another good one this am 7.2   after my low GI diet strted on Mon  and only allows Pear,Plums or or Cherries  at 20 grams of Carbohydrate  things are  looking good first thing in morning  also BG  more settled threw the day  and  2 hr test after eating


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Doddy

9.3...........


----------



## Steff

morning 5.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.6 today. 9.1 yesterday and 8.8 the day before. Pablo the pump is now in position so hopefully I can sort my morning readings. Fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Marier

dont know what happended this am  19.2  had  yogurt  tested again 11.30  still 17.3


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> dont know what happended this am  19.2  had  yogurt  tested again 11.30  still 17.3



Goodness! Hope things settle at better levels for you soon  Is it possible your insulin has got too warm, or perhaps that there's something wrong with the cartridge?


----------



## AJLang

Not sure what happened last night.  Had pasta bake for dinner at 7.30pm.  BG was 7.2 before bed (9pm) didn't inject for it because of risk of hypo due to delayed tummy emptying.  Fully expected to have to inject at 3am because of it going high......................but instead woke up at 4am with 3.2 - they certainly mean it when they say gastroparesis causes erratic BGs!!!!


----------



## Marier

I hope so too Northy. Been  high most of toady and feeling rubbish  seem to goin back to all over the place ith BG  cant understand what im doing wrong


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.9 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

A shocking pumptastic 5.6


----------



## Marier

Morning all 12.2


----------



## Doddy

8.7 this morning


----------



## Steff

morning all 5.4 for me


----------



## Phil65

I was 8.0 at 4am....adjusted, then 3.8 at 7am...oops


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2 *today.....

Have a UTI so am on anti-biotics (4 x daily) so hoping numbers will remain steady....


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 19.3 for me


----------



## Doddy

9.3 this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 4.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

Not so pumptastic 9.9


----------



## SimplesL

Hi

Did a spot check & 7.5% for me. Quite pleased as normally in the mid to high 8's. 

& I had a handful of jelly beans & missed gym yesterday as ankle a bit sore.

It was fine this morning so did my 30 minute circuit to catch up.


----------



## Marier

12.9  went to bed 12.1 at 12 midnight  did over night test 

1am 13.8 
2.45  12.5
4.50  12.1
7.15  12.3 had 2 rich T biscuits  1QA + 1CORRECTIVE 
went back to bed 
lunch time  12.45 pm 12.5 
any ideas


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today..


----------



## Steff

8.4 eeekkk


----------



## Doddy

8.3 today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.4 for me today


----------



## Aoife

6.9 this morning, very happy!


----------



## Marier

9.0  for me this am


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.4 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.6 for me


----------



## Phil65

g'morning all 7.1 at 5am


----------



## Marier

Morning all  7.1


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 6.7 for me today


----------



## Doddy

Good morning...8.3


----------



## pgcity

10.4 today but that's what I went to bed at so happy


----------



## Phil65

pgcity said:


> 10.4 today but that's what I went to bed at so happy



...Why not take a correction before bed?


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## pgcity

Phil65 said:


> ...Why not take a correction before bed?



I would normally but I have just started on a pump and have been told not to correct until my basal is set up properly unless I go above 15. I am itching to tinker but I can see that the fewer variables there are the easier it is to see what basal changes are needed.


----------



## Phil65

pgcity said:


> I would normally but I have just started on a pump and have been told not to correct until my basal is set up properly unless I go above 15. I am itching to tinker but I can see that the fewer variables there are the easier it is to see what basal changes are needed.



....your basals must be pretty spot on if you went to bed on 10.4 and woke to the same reading this morning!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.8 for me


----------



## Newtothis

A high *5.8* for me...altough I am on antibiotics at the moment...


----------



## pgcity

Phil65 said:


> ....your basals must be pretty spot on if you went to bed on 10.4 and woke to the same reading this morning!



I'm hoping so. Bit if a drop last night tho. Went to bed at 10.9 and woke up at 6.8


----------



## Doddy

9.3 this morning......


----------



## Phil65

13.4 after a night time hypo of 2.7....big bounce!


----------



## Steff

5,2 for me today


----------



## Marier

10.6    was 4.6 at 4.40am so had wee mouthfull of lucozade


----------



## Phil65

Marier said:


> 10.6    was 4.6 at 4.40am so had wee mouthfull of lucozade



...BIG mouthful?


----------



## Marier

Why Phil  no no no      was only small honest !!!!!   think my liver has kicked in a bit  but  not sure to be honest  when at 8am  10.6  there is no way i consumed  20gram  carb  in Lucozade


----------



## Phil65

Marier said:


> Why Phil  no no no      was only small honest !!!!!   think my liver has kicked in a bit  but  not sure to be honest  when at 8am  10.6  there is no way i consumed  20gram  carb  in Lucozade



....just kidding...you sound like you have the DP effect....I have my basals on my pump set much higher between 3-6am to counteract mine


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me today


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for me today.


----------



## Marier

Happy Happy  6.6


----------



## Phil65

ackkkkkk....cannula problem during the night 16.7 at 4am....corrected and 8.1 at 7am


----------



## Doddy

8.2 .  I have upped my lantus now see if it makes a difference


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 3.4 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*5.0* today....


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.1 for me


----------



## Doddy

8.2 this morning......


----------



## pgcity

7.8 for me. Have a lovely day


----------



## Phil65

6.1 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## Steff

Morning all 5.3 for me


----------



## Doddy

7.4   Hopefully going up to 40u is doing its' job...gonna give it the weekend, then increase again if it doesn't fall lower


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 7.4   Hopefully going up to 40u is doing its' job...gonna give it the weekend, then increase again if it doesn't fall lower



Yayyy!!!  I was 7.0 this morning after a night of very weird dreams and broken sleep.


----------



## Phil65

I was 6.8 at 3am and took a small correction (enough to bring me down to 6 normally) after going to bed at 6.8, and woke at 6.30 ....11.4!  not happy!.......not sure if i dropped and bounced or whether the metformin I was started on 3 weeks or so ago, is having an effect.


----------



## pgcity

7.8 for me


----------



## Marier

6.8 
 For me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

On a roll....*4.7* today


----------



## Doddy

Im in shock this morning  

6.6 yay!!!!!!!!!!  The lowest I have woken up to since all this started back in April


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.7 for me today


----------



## Steff

5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 7.0 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.8 this morning. Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Doddy

6.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 6.8 this morning



Woohooo!!!  Great news Doddy!


----------



## Newtothis

A* 5* today....


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Woohooo!!!  Great news Doddy!



thanks Northerner...that's two days now in the 6's!!!  40u seems to agree with me!


----------



## Laureny019

4.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.2 for me today


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. A very dodgy 10.9! Missed my tea last night doing a basal test and had a huge hunk of cheese before I went to bed. 2 or 3g of carbs maximum. Went from 4.7 to 8.4 in the hour before i went to sleep. Wtf.


----------



## Doddy

6.4 today   My lowest yet on waking


----------



## Phil65

4.4 yday (after chinese takeaway sat night) 

6.3 first thing, 4.9 at 10am...4.9 now!


----------



## Marier

12.4  for me this morning 
Sun  7.2


----------



## scotty

7.0 for me this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening just catching up bs was 5.1 this morning


----------



## pgcity

8.8 this morning. Wasn't Andy Murray great


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 8.5 for me


----------



## scotty

11.4 my girl friend bought some celebrations last nite coudint resist and had a few snikers damm


----------



## Phil65

woke at 6.30 to a 7.5 after correcting a 16.9 at 2.30!  ....5.0 now


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today....


----------



## pgcity

Today's random number is 7.2


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.7 for me

 I forgot to take my metformin and inject Novo at tea time


----------



## Phil65

pgcity said:


> Today's random number is 7.2



....Like!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Doddy

Tuesday 7.6
Wednesday 6.8
today 6.6


----------



## pgcity

9.9 today with a bit if a sore throat


----------



## Marier

12.4  was only  3.6 at 11pm last night   i only had  a Biscuit to bring me up to on taget but  as usual i think  iv had a liver dump


----------



## scotty

4.9 a little low


----------



## Newtothis

*5.1* yesterday and a *4.4 *today.....


----------



## SueinFrance

Morning all
108 for me today. Yes I finally got test strips on prescription but had to get a new meter as France STILL uses mg/dl and they couldn't get any others


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Doddy

Don't know what went wrong over night, but woke up to a 9.8 today


----------



## Phil65

7.4 for me


----------



## scotty

A nice 6.1 happy with that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 fr me today.


----------



## pgcity

Went to bed 6.8, woke up 11.2 and the start of a cold. Just holding in the 8s now thanks to temporary basal rate on the pump.


----------



## Marier

another 12.9  getting fed up with this Diabetes lark


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Doddy

Morning all...6.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Morning all...6.8 for me today



{{{{{BIG GRIN}}}}}


----------



## pgcity

9.9 this morning. Should have had the nerve to increase overnight basal for the cold I have.


----------



## scotty

a crap 13.7 Not happy with that


----------



## Northerner

scotty said:


> a crap 13.7 Not happy with that



Any idea what might have caused it scotty? What were you before bed?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* today...


----------



## Adrienne

Oooo this is a good game  4.6 for Jessica this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.7 for me this morning and no insulin during the night in fact no humalog since midday yesterday yet I had 30 carbs when I had a 2.30am hypo


----------



## pgcity

9.1 this morning after correction for 12.9 at 4am. Upping the basal again


----------



## Doddy

Smiling again today as I hit another low...6.1


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Smiling again today as I hit another low...6.1



[does a little dance]Woohoo!!!  So pleased Doddy! Remember those days when you were reporting 17s or 18s every day?


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> [does a little dance]Woohoo!!!  So pleased Doddy! Remember those days when you were reporting 17s or 18s every day?



I do remember the days when I was no lower than 17!!!  I am now rarely above 9...and thats after a bad meal and i have been naughty!  I am loving this new way of dealing with all this...I am kinda excited to go to the GP next week and report my fab numbers...just hope she doens't tell me I can't carb count and am to go back to fixed doses...dont see how she could warrant saying that tho as this way is working and I am taking less insulin!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I do remember the days when I was no lower than 17!!!  I am now rarely above 9...and thats after a bad meal and i have been naughty!  I am loving this new way of dealing with all this...I am kinda excited to go to the GP next week and report my fab numbers...just hope she doens't tell me I can't carb count and am to go back to fixed doses...dont see how she could warrant saying that tho as this way is working and I am taking less insulin!



What you are doing is working, so there would be no need to change things even if your GP said you ought to (why, I couldn't guess but sometimes they like to think you should only follow their instructions! )


----------



## scotty

Northerner said:


> Any idea what might have caused it scotty? What were you before bed?



it was my own fault robbed a couple of my partners choclates wish she would hide them lol


----------



## Northerner

scotty said:


> it was my own fault robbed a couple of my partners choclates wish she would hide them lol



Ah!Well, as long as you know why - it's the unfathomable ones that are the real pain in the neck!


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  6.2 for me today.


----------



## scotty

8.7 this grey morning, but good morning everyone


----------



## Steff

8.5...........


----------



## AJLang

I've decided to celebrate my breakfast sugars irrespective of whether I had to inject during the night.  So today is 5.0 hooray


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* today....


----------



## pgcity

Holding steady at a high 10.1. Cold nearly gone


----------



## Doddy

6.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

7.4............


----------



## pgcity

Cold back with a vengeance and woke at 10.1 after going to bed at 5.9


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7 *today....


----------



## Doddy

Another 6.4 for me today 
Opinions.....is this ok, or should I aim for a little lower?  im jsut worried if I increase my lantus anymore, i might be heading towards hypo territory as i sit around 5 most of the day...sometimes below if i don't eat.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Another 6.4 for me today
> Opinions.....is this ok, or should I aim for a little lower?  im jsut worried if I increase my lantus anymore, i might be heading towards hypo territory as i sit around 5 most of the day...sometimes below if i don't eat.



I would say that this is acceptable as a morning reading. Many people struggle to get close to this and as you say, your daytime readings are good. We're just that little bit more insulin resistant in the mornings, and our livers are just a bit more active - it's hard to tailor a basal insulin like lantus to cope with this and the changing sensitivity as the day progresses.  It is possible to split the lantus, but at your current levels I wouldn't think it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I would say that this is acceptable as a morning reading. Many people struggle to get close to this and as you say, your daytime readings are good. We're just that little bit more insulin resistant in the mornings, and our livers are just a bit more active - it's hard to tailor a basal insulin like lantus to cope with this and the changing sensitivity as the day progresses.  It is possible to split the lantus, but at your current levels I wouldn't think it's worth the trouble.



So therefore based on this...would you say at this present time I am where I should be   ???


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> So therefore based on this...would you say at this present time I am where I should be   ???



Yup, you're doing great!


----------



## AJLang

5.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.4 for me



Looking better Steff. Have you been to the docs yet?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Looking better Steff. Have you been to the docs yet?



No go on 24th alan


----------



## pgcity

8.7 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.5* today....



Superb!


----------



## pgcity

Doddy said:


> Another 6.4 for me today
> Opinions.....is this ok, or should I aim for a little lower?  im jsut worried if I increase my lantus anymore, i might be heading towards hypo territory as i sit around 5 most of the day...sometimes below if i don't eat.



I have been advised between 5 and 8 is ok. I would be more than happy at 6.4


----------



## Doddy

pgcity said:


> I have been advised between 5 and 8 is ok. I would be more than happy at 6.4




I think I am happy at this figure too   One thing concerns me a little...during the day, i can sit below 5...obviously to drive i have to be above 5....will the GP make me decrease my Long acting, or can I jsut deal with it by having 1 jelly baby before getting into the car??  I am happy sitting below 5 but the rule regarding driving means i can't ignore it.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I think I am happy at this figure too   One thing concerns me a little...during the day, i can sit below 5...obviously to drive i have to be above 5....will the GP make me decrease my Long acting, or can I jsut deal with it by having 1 jelly baby before getting into the car??  I am happy sitting below 5 but the rule regarding driving means i can't ignore it.



I think the best course of action would be to top up with a snack if you intend driving


----------



## pgcity

Doddy said:


> I think I am happy at this figure too   One thing concerns me a little...during the day, i can sit below 5...obviously to drive i have to be above 5....will the GP make me decrease my Long acting, or can I jsut deal with it by having 1 jelly baby before getting into the car??  I am happy sitting below 5 but the rule regarding driving means i can't ignore it.



Your gp won't make you change so its up to you how you manage. It all depends how often you drive, how far and whether you cam delay your journey waiting to get above 5


----------



## Doddy

It's not been an issue for me so far...I just have something..jelly baby or cheddar crackers.  Hubby is a stickler for me to test before I drive, and if he is with me and i am below 5, he insist on driving..not that i would drive of course!  If I am alone and I know I am going to drive, i make sure i have something extra...I am just paranoid the GP is gonna say next week i am doing this all wrong...but figures have never been better!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> It's not been an issue for me so far...I just have something..jelly baby or cheddar crackers.  Hubby is a stickler for me to test before I drive, and if he is with me and i am below 5, he insist on driving..not that i would drive of course!  If I am alone and I know I am going to drive, i make sure i have something extra...I am just paranoid the GP is gonna say next week i am doing this all wrong...but figures have never been better!



You are doing great!


----------



## pgcity

Doddy said:


> It's not been an issue for me so far...I just have something..jelly baby or cheddar crackers.  Hubby is a stickler for me to test before I drive, and if he is with me and i am below 5, he insist on driving..not that i would drive of course!  If I am alone and I know I am going to drive, i make sure i have something extra...I am just paranoid the GP is gonna say next week i am doing this all wrong...but figures have never been
> 
> Very sensible imho


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 again for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.7, cold still hanging around


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.7, cold still hanging around



Oh dear, what a pain! Hope you're feeling much better very soon


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5 *today...


----------



## Marier

20.2 ooppssss


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 20.2 ooppssss



Oh dear! What have you been up to?


----------



## SimplesL

This is yeesterdays as my birthday decided to do a spot check due to number of cakes consumed at work the previous day.

7.1 so not to bad my levels do tend to be higher most dyas when I check.


----------



## Northerner

SimplesL said:


> This is yeesterdays as my birthday decided to do a spot check due to number of cakes consumed at work the previous day.
> 
> 7.1 so not to bad my levels do tend to be higher most dyas when I check.



Pretty good post-cakes! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Phil65

7.1 for me (6.1 at 3am)


----------



## Doddy

6.3 for me this morning.
Something weird happened last night tho!
Went to bed, tested on my usual machine...3.2
How I felt didn't reflect this so I tested again.  3.2
So i tested on my other meter, 4.1.

Surely I should have been feeling at least a litte shaky/hypoey?
I had a biscuit, and went to sleep!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 6.3 for me this morning.
> Something weird happened last night tho!
> Went to bed, tested on my usual machine...3.2
> How I felt didn't reflect this so I tested again.  3.2
> So i tested on my other meter, 4.1.
> 
> Surely I should have been feeling at least a litte shaky/hypoey?
> I had a biscuit, and went to sleep!



It can happen if your levels have fallen very steadily and slowly, which is probably the case as you were winding down before bedtime and at the very end of your evening meal's insulin action. Symptoms are much more pronounced when you are dropping fast - I usually find that such hypos happen within 2-3 hours of injecting and it usually means I've got the dose wrong.  I've been as low as 2.3 before I've started noticing things - other times I notice at the low 4s/upper 3s!


----------



## Doddy

So I shouldn't be overly concerned then   I was worrying I was losing hypo awareness!!  I worry too much I think!!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> So I shouldn't be overly concerned then   I was worrying I was losing hypo awareness!!  I worry too much I think!!!



No. It's natural to worry about things, especially when you are experiencing things for the first time, but it's good to be alert to them and question them. Hypo awareness is most often lost when you spend most of your time with  low numbers - your body gets used to the much lower numbers and so the symptoms come on when you are even lower (as a rule). You're not at that stage. Your hypos last night might better be described as 'slowpos'


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> No. It's natural to worry about things, especially when you are experiencing things for the first time, but it's good to be alert to them and question them. Hypo awareness is most often lost when you spend most of your time with  low numbers - your body gets used to the much lower numbers and so the symptoms come on when you are even lower (as a rule). You're not at that stage. Your hypos last night might better be described as '*slowpos*'




OOOh I like that word!!!  
Thanks for putting my mind at ease..as usual!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## StephenM

A 6.8 for me.


----------



## Doddy

and a 6.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today.





Steff said:


> Morning 6.3 for me





StephenM said:


> A 6.8 for me.





Doddy said:


> and a 6.8 for me this morning



Looks like we're pairing up today!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Looks like we're pairing up today!



Hehe can I ask u for the first dance al


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hehe can I ask u for the first dance al



It would be a pleasure Steff!


----------



## Marier

Things looking better today  

8am  6.2 
1pm 12.1 
6pm   7.2 
11pm  7.0  hope it continues tommrow


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> Things looking better today
> 
> 8am  6.2
> 1pm 12.1
> 6pm   7.2
> 11pm  7.0  hope it continues tommrow



Hope so Marie!  6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 for me


----------



## Doddy

6.8 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

9.2 for me today


----------



## Marier

12.2    4.30 am 3.4 had small mouthfull lucozade  but again i think my liver or stored glucose kickd in


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.2* today....even though I had a Pizza Express pizza last night.....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today for the 4th time this week!


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today


----------



## scotty

5.3 very happy with that reading, not had one of them for ages


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today....


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me today


----------



## Marier

9.2  happy thpogh and have been low most of today dont wanna jinx anything but feeling much better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

12.0 this morning. Last nights late tea lingering on?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.5 for me this morning.  No humalog for last night's dinner.  On the whole my bgs seem better since I stopped working - guess it is the removal of the stress.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.5 for me this morning.  No humalog for last night's dinner.  On the whole my bgs seem better since I stopped working - guess it is the removal of the stress.



That's great news Amanda!


----------



## scotty

12.1 did not finish work too late and eat to late


----------



## Phil65

3.8 yesterday 7.1 today


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.4 for me


----------



## Phil65

I was 6.7 at 2am then 8.8 at 6.30  ....might need to look at my basals again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.3 for me at 7.30 despite having humalog at 5.30.  The 8.45 lot of humalog hasn't had a great impact either and I don't feel great so guess it is a virus.  Hope to post a better waking BG tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 11.3 for me at 7.30 despite having humalog at 5.30.  The 8.45 lot of humalog hasn't had a great impact either and I don't feel great so guess it is a virus.  Hope to post a better waking BG tomorrow



Hope it passes quickly Amanda, and that you are feeling better very soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan I'm going to be good and allow my body to recover rather than push myself too hard and get worse - which is what I've done before


----------



## Doddy

6.3 this morning


----------



## pgcity

Got permission to correct so woke to ........6.9


----------



## Phil65

pgcity said:


> Got permission to correct so woke to ........6.9



Permission?!!  If I kept getting high numbers I wouldn't wait for permission! You will know your body and requirements better than any HCP.......glad you got a good number this morning


----------



## Marier

Bad morning  16.7


----------



## pgcity

Phil65 said:


> Permission?!!  If I kept getting high numbers I wouldn't wait for permission! You will know your body and requirements better than any HCP.......glad you got a good number this morning



I know. I should be more stroppy but my new dsn is keen to see the basal pattern without corrections. I sort of get it but it's not very empowering. It's like I have to persuade her I know what I'm doing. She didn't believe my correction calcs until I showed her my log book!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An uncharacteristic 7.6 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.7 for me today


----------



## pgcity

9.0 for me today


----------



## Doddy

Woke up at 6.6.  went to bed on 9.2..highest i have been for a long time!!!  I hope I am not returning to the old ways


----------



## Marier

10.2 not bad considering i had  30 carbs at 9 pm


----------



## Nicky1970

8.2   but ...
coming down with a cold


----------



## Northerner

Nicky1970 said:


> 8.2   but ...
> coming down with a cold



Aw, hope you are feeling much better soon Nicky


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.0 today despite correction at 4am


----------



## ukjohn

5.4 For me, this is my lowest morning reading in 7 years, I am always between 7 and 9.


So surprised I double checked, then checked my vital signs, and to make sure, I even looked in the bathroom mirror to check that I was me 

John


----------



## Phil65

Yipee 4.2......despite Pizza and garlic bread last night!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.4 today which is a good start for me


----------



## Doddy

6.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me today


----------



## pippaandben

First morning reading after starting insulin. 12.1!! Yesterday it was 18.


----------



## pgcity

6.6 today and it's sunny


----------



## pgcity

pippaandben said:


> First morning reading after starting insulin. 12.1!! Yesterday it was 18.



Wow that's a great start.


----------



## Doddy

pippaandben said:


> First morning reading after starting insulin. 12.1!! Yesterday it was 18.



Yay  Thats a fab start xxx


----------



## Doddy

6.4 this morning


----------



## coldclarity

5.3 No complaints


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me today


----------



## pgcity

7.2 for me ths morning.


----------



## Doddy

6.4 this morning....


----------



## Steff

6.0 for me today


----------



## pgcity

9.8 this morning. I dont think I like Monday's


----------



## AJLang

18.5 and I had four units of humalog at 2.30 am I hate gastroparesis


----------



## Marier

Morning all  7.1   Bedtime   14.2 + correctives happy today


----------



## Doddy

6.8...looks like i will forever wake up in the 6's.  I am resigned.


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.4 for me today. I've got a horrible head cold at the moment so levels have been on the high side for a few days


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An improved 6.1 for me today, think I am getting the best of this cold!


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.9 for me


----------



## Doddy

6.8 today
Was horrified last night to go to bed on 10.6!!! Highest i have been for a long time!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today, looks like my head cold is turning into a sore throat and cough


----------



## pgcity

Tues 9.0, wed 8.2 and 4.5 today


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 17.2 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.6 for me today


----------



## Doddy

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 17.2 for me




Oh dear  

7.1 for me


----------



## coldclarity

4.5 

Good thing / bad thing.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.4 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Morning..5.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for the roller coaster start today


----------



## runner

20.1 today????


----------



## Doddy

runner said:


> 20.1 today????


----------



## Doddy

Hit another low today....5.9


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.7 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning

4.9 for me.


----------



## pgcity

7.8 after correcting at 4am. Might be the take away curry


----------



## Newtothis

A* 4.1* today.....


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning
> 
> 4.9 for me.



Bet you never thought you'd get to post a number like that John!


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A* 4.1* today.....



Crikey! 

I'm still getting rid of last week's cold I think, with a 7.3. Lack of activity has also played a part - you can't run when you aren't breathing that well


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Bet you never thought you'd get to post a number like that John!




Your right there Alan...I checked it twice.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Your right there Alan...I checked it twice.



Hope it continues!


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

10.4 to start off today


----------



## runner

6.0 for me today


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning.

7.0


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today.....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Moning 6.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.7 for me today



Excellent!


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Excellent!



Ta. Bit of a fluke as I am still on 50% temp basal after op last week


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning.

 5.3  for me today 



John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 5.3  for me today
> 
> 
> 
> John.



Ah! Success again John


----------



## runner

7.9 for me - I'm happy with that!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.3* today....



Big grin!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 5.9 for me



That's the second morning in a row that you've just edged me!


----------



## pgcity

5.2 to start today


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.2 to start today



Another great number!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning.

6.3 For me.



John.


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> Another great number!



I am being much more aggressive because I want to keep my levels good following my op. I hope I can keep it up when I am better. I have a tendency to run higher because of all the driving I do for work.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.4* today....



Did I just detect a swish of the hips when you typed that?


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 for me


----------



## pgcity

Morning everyone. 7.2 for me today


----------



## Laureny019

Morning , 6.3 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

A random 8.7 for e after hypo last night


----------



## pgcity

Lovely lie in and woke to 7.0


----------



## Doddy

not posted all week, this morning I was 7.1  Have kissed goodbye to the 6's


----------



## Steff

morning 5,2 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*5.0 *on Friday and *4.6* today.....


----------



## pgcity

6.9 after correction at bedtime after takeaway curry.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.1* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.1* today....



Goodness!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Goodness!



Is 4.1 too low...?

Not for you, on D&E it's excellent!


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## Marier

7.4  Bedtime last night  tested at 11.30pm  was  8.1  feel things startn to get back to what i would call normal will never be perfect  but feeling lots better within myself so fingers xd it stays  good


----------



## pgcity

Shocked with 11.2 this morning


----------



## astbury1

7.7 this morning! I am taking this as excellent considering just started MDI


----------



## runner

astbury1 said:


> 7.7 this morning! I am taking this as excellent considering just started MDI



Brilliant - I would not be dissapointed with it anyway


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today.....


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

11.9 for me. Combi bolus for pasta was an epic fail. Was 7.2 when I went to bed.


----------



## SimplesL

Morning All

Don't normally check that much but went to take my Metformin this morning & yes found last night's still waiting, together with my statin!!!

Anyway 7.8 which all in all isn't bad since last night I had chips & later when  a bit peckish I had a handful of dried fruit.

Note to self:  REMEMBER TO TAKE YOUR TABS.


----------



## pippaandben

6.6 hoorah. Have I cracked it or is it a flash in the pan!! 2 weeks after starting insulin. Even took on extra carbs before/during mowing lawn yesterday and no low symptoms.


----------



## Phil65

5.4  ....sorry for not posting... been away in Cape Town


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today....


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Still practising combi bolus for pasta hence 8.9 ths morning


----------



## Phil65

Morning.... 7.9


----------



## Kerry Type 1

this morning 4.0


----------



## Northerner

Kerry Type 1 said:


> this morning 4.0



Ooh! Right on the edge Kerry! Do you test during the night to see if it's possible you are dropping lower than this? (Yes, I know your doctor wouldn't approve! )


----------



## Doddy

6.6 today :/


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.3 for me



We're blood sugar twins!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> We're blood sugar twins!



Teehee we are alike in so many ways


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. 7.4 for me. Pasta experiment on-going


----------



## AJLang

Oh dear.....26.6 at 3.30am two lots of corrections and I woke up at 3.4.  I don't feel very well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Oh dear.....26.6 at 3.30am two lots of corrections and I woke up at 3.4.  I don't feel very well



Very sorry to hear that Amanda  Hope you feel better as the day progresses and get a better night tonight


----------



## pgcity

10.8 for me this morning. Pasta experiment failed again


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear that Amanda  Hope you feel better as the day progresses and get a better night tonight


Thanks Alan. 8.1 for me today so much better.


----------



## JaneyG

Morning everyone,

Today is the day I start over again! First time testing in a morning for a loooooong time - 4.3. Positive start 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## pgcity

JaneyG said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Today is the day I start over again! First time testing in a morning for a loooooong time - 4.3. Positive start
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!



Good to see you posting and congrats on the great start to the day


----------



## Northerner

JaneyG said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Today is the day I start over again! First time testing in a morning for a loooooong time - 4.3. Positive start
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!



Nice one JaneyG!  I was 7.5 this morning, which I'm not too worried about as I was 7.6 before bed, so have held very steady overnight


----------



## JaneyG

Northerner said:


> Nice one JaneyG!  I was 7.5 this morning, which I'm not too worried about as I was 7.6 before bed, so have held very steady overnight



That's great! Hope it stayed steady throughout the day


----------



## Northerner

JaneyG said:


> That's great! Hope it stayed steady throughout the day



Hmmm...not quite! I was a nice 5.3 before lunch but then had a 3.2, a 2.8 and a 2.9 in the afternoon! Think it must be due to the effects of my flu jab finally deciding to wear off!


----------



## JaneyG

Northerner said:


> Hmmm...not quite! I was a nice 5.3 before lunch but then had a 3.2, a 2.8 and a 2.9 in the afternoon! Think it must be due to the effects of my flu jab finally deciding to wear off!



Crikey, low numbers. Hope it didn't leave you feeling unwell. Takes me ages to feel better after lows like those  

Mmm...flu jab...that reminds me...must man up and visit the docs.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Well, what an exciting night. I had my site fail. Went to bed at 7.4 but woke up at 2am at 13.3 Thought it was another pasta experiment fail so corrected and set my alarm for 4am and was 14.4. Changed site and saw a little puddle of insulin and some blood. Corrected again and was 12.1 at 5am, 9.4 at 7am and just woke to 4.3! Lazy day for me today.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8 *today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## pippaandben

10.0 this am after probably over compensating at 1am for a 3.4. Had 2 glucose and 2 jelly babies. After 15 minutes 4.7, 2 slices burgen plus smear of raspbery jam (there is some benefit of getting hypo!!). After 45 minutes 6.7. 2 rich tea biscuits before settling down to sleep happy won't go low overnight. So the biscuits probably pushed me too far but it gave me peace of mind. Reason for low - less exercise in pm than usual , very little to eat midday due to new dental plate hurting and cut down too much on potato with evening meal. I hate having to feed the insulin when I don't want it!!! Still early days.


----------



## pgcity

5.2 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.2 for me today.



No pasta last night?


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 10.0 this am after probably over compensating at 1am for a 3.4. Had 2 glucose and 2 jelly babies. After 15 minutes 4.7, 2 slices burgen plus smear of raspbery jam (there is some benefit of getting hypo!!). After 45 minutes 6.7. 2 rich tea biscuits before settling down to sleep happy won't go low overnight. So the biscuits probably pushed me too far but it gave me peace of mind. Reason for low - less exercise in pm than usual , very little to eat midday due to new dental plate hurting and cut down too much on potato with evening meal. I hate having to feed the insulin when I don't want it!!! Still early days.



I think I would have left it at that once I saw the rise to 4.7, although I do understand the desire to feel safe from overnight hypos and you are on an insulin I've never had to use. I do think you are right about the biscuits - the burgen would still be digesting at 45 minutes, so would have raised you above the 6.7 on its own. Still, I think if I had eaten all those carbs I would have been about 25 when I woke up, just shows how different we all are, and it is better to be safe than sorry - the peace of mind probably outweighed any deleterious effect of a slightly raised BG on your health!


----------



## Steff

19th 7.3
20th 6.6
21st today 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.2 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.2 for me this morning.


----------



## pippaandben

6.9 - that's better after yesterday!! Went to bed on 8.0.


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 6.9 - that's better after yesterday!! Went to bed on 8.0.



Good to see


----------



## pippaandben

Northerner said:


> Good to see


Thanks for always being there and being so supportive - you have no idea how great it is to know here is someone "out there" with a kind and helpful word


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> Thanks for always being there and being so supportive - you have no idea how great it is to know here is someone "out there" with a kind and helpful word



You are most welcome


----------



## astbury1

10.6 the worst since starting MDI!

Dont think the flu jab helped on Friday! My sugars were in their 20's after that jab!


----------



## Northerner

astbury1 said:


> 10.6 the worst since starting MDI!
> 
> Dont think the flu jab helped on Friday! My sugars were in their 20's after that jab!



Don't worry, it may be a one off - can you think of any explanation? Anything you ate/did differently? What was your level before bed?


----------



## Phil65

10.2 ....damn!


----------



## astbury1

To be honest I fell asleep after tea and woke up 3 hours later and it was about 12. I am constantly tired. I really dont do anything to be tired. I really hope this gets better soon.




Northerner said:


> Don't worry, it may be a one off - can you think of any explanation? Anything you ate/did differently? What was your level before bed?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 5.3 for me



Excellent Steff!


----------



## pgcity

7.8 to start off the day


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 7.3 for me after a 3am humalog injection


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone 7.3 for me after a 3am humalog injection



A good start to the day Amanda - shame you had your night disturbed by the 3 am check though, but good to see it helped you to a good waking number


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. I've become so used to my injections during the night that I don't need to set the alarm clock....plus I usually sneak in a mid-afternoon snooze


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

9.7 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Bit pear shaped today. 3am 13 so had three units of humalog. At 7.30 it was 17.3


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Bit pear shaped today. 3am 13 so had three units of humalog. At 7.30 it was 17.3



That's just not fair  Hope your day goes smoothly to compensate


----------



## Phil65

3.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 3.6 for me



Whoops!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> That's just not fair  Hope your day goes smoothly to compensate


Thanks Alan. It's clearly not my day.  3.3 on Susie walk. It was 9.3 when I started the walk and three hours after my last correction.  I'm hoping that the day will now get better.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 12.5 for me but I'm not complaining because I had a good 10 hours sleep so didn't wake up for my 3am injection


----------



## pgcity

Quiet rubbish 10.3 to start today with.


----------



## Phil65

A happy 4.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> A happy 4.8 this morning



Couldn't be better!


----------



## Steff

V stressful morning and early am means 7.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

10.1 for me and a bit of a cold


----------



## Phil65

6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

I was 5.9 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  Hooray I thought when I tested at 2.15am and it was "only" 10.2 - had 2 units of humalog and went back to bed quite happy. Woke at 6.30am with a horrible thirst - tested - 19.3


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me this morining


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.5 for me today and no injections during the night


----------



## Steff

morning 6,3 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.2 today but had to correct at 6am after another failed pasta experiment


----------



## ukjohn

Well Well Well...Fancy me beating both Northerner and Steff. 

5.9 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.1 at 6am.  I woke up at 2am ready to do a correction but it was only 5.1 at the time


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Well Well Well...Fancy me beating both Northerner and Steff.
> 
> 5.9 for me today



It's not all about the winning lad


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> It's not all about the winning lad




No one knows that more than me Miss. The numbers I get in the mornings would put me bottom every time.


----------



## AJLang

Goof morning. 3.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.6 to start off with today


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.5 for me


----------



## Phil65

5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Doddy

Not posted for a while...been having a bad patch and not really bothering about my D.

Have upped my lantus, and woke this morning at 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Not posted for a while...been having a bad patch and not really bothering about my D.
> 
> Have upped my lantus, and woke this morning at 6.3



I'm sorry to hear this Doddy  I think most of us can relate to that feeling, but nice to see you back posting again  Remember we are always here for you if you want to share your feelings.


----------



## pgcity

6.7 for me today. Successful pasta experiment at last


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 6.7 for me today. Successful pasta experiment at last



Hurrah!


----------



## Phil65

12.1  ....damn thorntons!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Doddy  I think most of us can relate to that feeling, but nice to see you back posting again  Remember we are always here for you if you want to share your feelings.



Thanks Northie.  I have fallen into a trap of snacking between meals if peckish.  So my numbers are already high before my meal.  I know I need to behave again, but it's so hard.


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Thanks Northie.  I have fallen into a trap of snacking between meals if peckish.  So my numbers are already high before my meal.  I know I need to behave again, but it's so hard.



I'd recommend getting some sugar-free jelly powder and making a fw up to keep in the fridge. I find they are a satisfying snack and stop me from wanting things that are not as diabetes-friendly  Don't look back and feel guilty - look to the future, set yourself some goals and try to do something each day to work toward them


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> I'd recommend getting some sugar-free jelly powder and making a fw up to keep in the fridge. I find they are a satisfying snack and stop me from wanting things that are not as diabetes-friendly  Don't look back and feel guilty - look to the future, set yourself some goals and try to do something each day to work toward them



I shall give that a try..thankyou  
I dont' want to be bad, I want to keep my numbers low, sometimes tho, you just get fed up with it all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

8.5 for me today and no pasta related excuses


----------



## Phil65

7.0 for me


----------



## astbury1

10.9 today- bit of a disappointment as am usually about 8. Am aiming for 7


----------



## Northerner

astbury1 said:


> 10.9 today- bit of a disappointment as am usually about 8. Am aiming for 7



What were you before bed, and did you test as soon as you got up?


----------



## astbury1

I was 11 however this was quite soon after tea as was very tired! Had curry so maybe I was higher later. Was about 10 mins after got up. I rekon I need more basal during the week and less at weekend. Once sorted basal I should be able to tweek my ratios. Just doing it very slowly at moment as I get sooo stressed out at the thought of a hypo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

8.4 today after correction at 5am.


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. 10.1 for me to start


----------



## Northerner

5.5. for me today after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Steff

Been a while not tested since Thur but this mornings reading was as follos 7.3


----------



## Mark T

Opps, this was actually yesterdays but forgot to post it - 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Opps, this was actually yesterdays but forgot to post it - 5.7



Good number Mark


----------



## Catwoman76

Too low at 3.2 ( which is unusual) CW


----------



## pippaandben

5.4 this morning - my lowest am reading ever. Have I got the hang of it at last?!


----------



## pgcity

6.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

7.0 for me


----------



## pgcity

Quite rubbish 11.7


----------



## Steff

Yikes I'll carry on rubbish 10.8


----------



## pgcity

8.0 today for me


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me


----------



## Phil65

10.1.....don't know what's going on....virus maybe


----------



## ukjohn

My last five days.

2/11........7.6
3/11........9.2
4/11........7.2
5/11........6.4
6/11........5.6


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me at last its going down


----------



## pgcity

7.8 for starters today


----------



## Abi

11 for me. I was 12 before bed and took small correction dose. I had already increased basal. Think I'm coming down with a cold


----------



## runner

4.5 for me - that's quite low for me


----------



## Phil65

better than yesterday.... 7.6


----------



## Steff

Good morning 6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

Pasta disaster of 10.2


----------



## runner

8.8 following evening hypo (no night-time correction)


----------



## Phil65

6.2 ....a little better


----------



## pippaandben

6.6 today - 10th morning reading which is under 8!!


----------



## astbury1

8.6 New to MDI! I will get that down! Off to see consultant tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 6.6 today - 10th morning reading which is under 8!!



Great news! 



astbury1 said:


> 8.6 New to MDI! I will get that down! Off to see consultant tomorrow. Wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## pgcity

9.7 and a bit achy after flu jab


----------



## pippaandben

5.6 this morning - is that a tad too low?Was 9.4 at bedtime.


----------



## Steff

.3 for me today


----------



## pippaandben

Steff said:


> .3 for me today


Hope it wasn't!! How could you test and type!!


----------



## Steff

pippaandben said:


> Hope it wasn't!! How could you test and type!!



Whoops silly 6 and 0 are sticking on keyboard it was 6.3


----------



## pgcity

6.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

6.2 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today; yesterday *4.6* and Thursday *4.4*...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

4.7 for me today. Very shocked. Turning basal down a bit at 9am


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* for me today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.4* for me today....



Woop woop!  Go Amanda!


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.3 for me this morning. Is there a don't like Mondays theory?


----------



## Steff

Morning 6. For me


----------



## Steff

Wow only me tested yesterday lol

6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

4.9 for me today after my all day fast after sick bug


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 or me


----------



## pgcity

7.3 today and very happy with that


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.9 for me and I didn't have to get up during the night. I'm a very happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.9 for me and I didn't have to get up during the night. I'm a very happy bunny



Excellent news Amanda  I was 7.3 this morning.


----------



## Steff

8.6 for me v stressy time at home oh is v poorly ATM 3 hrs sleep for me at most for the mo


----------



## pgcity

8.1 today. It's all a bit random


----------



## Northerner

5.7 for me at 3 am...


----------



## pgcity

6.8 for me at 9am. That's an early start northerner. Enjoy sunny Manchester


----------



## pgcity

7.3 this morning


----------



## pippaandben

4.8 - is that too low? 9.4 last night


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me


----------



## Steff

6.1 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.8 fr me ths morning. Mondays and pasta disaster to blame?


----------



## Laureny019

Morning 5.9 today


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

10.7 for me. No idea why


----------



## pgcity

11.0 and bunged up.


----------



## Steff

5.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 for me


----------



## pgcity

Another rubbish 10.1


----------



## AJLang

pgcity said:


> Another rubbish 10.1


Sorry to hear that PGCity.  Really pleased with my 5.2 but even with the pump looks like I will still need to bolus at 3am but at least it only went up to 10 last night which I was really pleased with


----------



## Steff

Poorly tummy means a 7.7 for me gr


----------



## AJLang

What a fantastic morning.  Had 66g carb last night for dinner which I wouldn't normally do because it usually means that I have very high BGS at 3am. Not last night  7.9 at 3am and 5.6 when I woke up


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Poorly tummy means a 7.7 for me gr



Oh dear, hope you feel better soon Steff  It was an uncharacteristic 8.3 for me today 



AJLang said:


> What a fantastic morning.  Had 66g carb last night for dinner which I wouldn't normally do because it usually means that I have very high BGS at 3am. Not last night  7.9 at 3am and 5.6 when I woke up



Yes! Brilliant news Amanda!


----------



## pgcity

10.6 for me after boozing and pasta. Worth it tho


----------



## pgcity

AJLang said:


> What a fantastic morning.  Had 66g carb last night for dinner which I wouldn't normally do because it usually means that I have very high BGS at 3am. Not last night  7.9 at 3am and 5.6 when I woke up



Awesome. You must feel great


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou PGCity and Northener. Not quite so good last night 11.2 at 5.30am but still VERY good for me and I had gone to bed at 7.8 so not much of a rise. A quick blouse on my pump and 8.2 on waking.  I'm still hopelessly in love with my pump


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> ...A quick *blouse on my pump* and 8.2 on waking.  I'm still hopelessly in love with my pump



Clearly, since you've now started dressing it up in clothes!   Has it got a name yet?


----------



## pgcity

5.7 today after huge lie in. Managing blood sugars would be so much easier without a job. Lottery win fir me tonight


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.7 today after huge lie in. Managing blood sugars would be so much easier without a job. Lottery win fir me tonight



Good luck with the lottery!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for madam


----------



## ukjohn

Morning..6.0 for me.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Morning..6.0 for me.



Excellent John!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.3* today...



Superb!


----------



## pgcity

6.6 today to start.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 6.6 today to start.



Not a pasta night, then?  Is the pump helping you cope with the match-day problems? I remember when you joined you used to have big problems with all the excitement!  Do you have different settings when you go to see a match?


----------



## pgcity

No pasta disaster this weekend. The pump has been great for most things but footie stress is still too random as you never really now how exciting a game will be. at least if I do go high now, i can get down more quickly. 1u of insulin drops me about 6mmols so correcting was very difficult before the pump.
Very thoughtful of you to remember.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning and what a wonderful morning.  4.1 for me and no bolus during the night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning and what a wonderful morning.  4.1 for me and no bolus during the night



Wow! No wonder you love your pump!  So pleased for you Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan I'm loving it.  My average is usually 9.8 or higher but for the last week it has been 7.9 and I've now managed 24 hours without a hypo. The pump is fantastic.


----------



## pgcity

6.6 for me today and the end of my font like Mondays theory


----------



## ukjohn

Back to my normal...8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Gareth

7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Phil65

a pleasing 4.4 for me


----------



## bennyg70

4.6 mmol for me today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me up since 4 with poorly child


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.6 for me up since 4 with poorly child



Aw  Hope he is feeling better very soon Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw  Hope he is feeling better very soon Steff



Thanks Alan just pleased he came in and told me he knows how much I love my sleep


----------



## Kdwiqc

Hi mine was 8.3


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me today


----------



## bennyg70

Either 9.3, 8.7 or a 7.5 for me today! Hmmmm

Thought there was something dodgy about the first reading of 9.3, tested on another metre got 7.5, and then retested on the other and got 8.7

So ill go 8.5.... (Average)


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> Either 9.3, 8.7 or a 7.5 for me today! Hmmmm
> 
> Thought there was something dodgy about the first reading of 9.3, tested on another metre got 7.5, and then retested on the other and got 8.7
> 
> So ill go 8.5.... (Average)



Dontcha hate it when that happens?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.7 for me



Nice  Any problems overnight? Are you using sensors at the moment?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I can't afford the sensors anymore which isn't. a problem. I programme my remote control to wake me up at 3am - last night it was 8.7 which was still great for me but the remote suggested a bolus of .8 which brought it down to 7.7 - it was 6.3 before bed.
The pump has something which is absolutely fantastic for me at night with the gastroparesis.  It's called a multiwave bolus. For example if my evening meal is 70g then I have 2 units just before the meal and the other 5 units of bolus spread out over seven hours.  So for me it more closely matches how I digest my evening meal. I can change the upfront amount and the duration to whatever I want but the two units followed by the rest spread over 7 hours works great for me.  There will be blips but overall the pump is working brilliantly in comparison to what I was dealing with


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan I can't afford the sensors anymore which isn't. a problem. I programme my remote control to wake me up at 3am - last night it was 8.7 which was still great for me but the remote suggested a bolus of .8 which brought it down to 7.7 - it was 6.3 before bed.
> The pump has something which is absolutely fantastic for me at night with the gastroparesis.  It's called a multiwave bolus. For example if my evening meal is 70g then I have 2 units just before the meal and the other 5 units of bolus spread out over seven hours.  So for me it more closely matches how I digest my evening meal. I can change the upfront amount and the duration to whatever I want but the two units followed by the rest spread over 7 hours works great for me.  There will be blips but overall the pump is working brilliantly in comparison to what I was dealing with



This is so good to hear, it seems you and the pump really do belong together!  I wonder if other people with gastroparesis are aware of how beneficial pumps can be?


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> Dontcha hate it when that happens?



Grrr yes! I swear my 4th fingers sweeter than the others, maybe thats it. Its certainly the one the dog prefers licking!


----------



## AJLang

I'm not sure if other people are aware.  As far as I know in my PCT only one other person with gastroparesis has a pump


----------



## Phil65

7.8 this morning


----------



## ukjohn

7.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Emmaathome

13.4 this morning.  I'm doomed i tell ya!  Back to the DSN on Monday!


----------



## lauraw1983

6.7 this morning for me - an unusual in range reading!


----------



## Steff

6.8 or me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.5 for me I'd forgotten what it was like to have a hypo when waking - I love my pump for reducing the high BGs


----------



## pgcity

9.0 today, did a combi for pasta over 6 hours but still not long enough


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.0 today, did a combi for pasta over 6 hours but still not long enough



You'll get there, keep experimenting!


----------



## ukjohn

6.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> 6.7 for me today.



Chip butty last night?


----------



## pippaandben

6.2 this morning after 3.7 at 1.30 am and so 2 rich tea biscuits.


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Chip butty last night?





Alan, no chip butty last night , but did have my toast After testing 9.4 before bed


----------



## Emmaathome

Morning all, 12 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> Morning all, 12 for me this morning.



What were you before bed Emma? Have you made any progress towards getting on the Xpert course?


----------



## Emmaathome

I can't test enough as the doc said she wouldnt be able to give me enough strips to test all the time - i bought my own previously, but am struggling to fund them on an ongoing basis.

I have enough to test a couple of times a day - so i stick to morning and before travelling home from work, so i know i'm fit to drive (as per DVLA "rules").

From testing i have done previously I know i dont drop particuarly overnight - i did a couple of 3am tests, and they are near enough the same as my morning levels so i would guess i was higher than I should have been at bedtime.

I see the DSNe on Monday night, so will ask about Xpert then.  The practice nurse suggested injecting into my legs rather than tum, to see if it makes a difference, so i have been doing that for the last 6 days, but it doesnt seem to have made a difference (apart from my legs are sore!)  She also said 40 units of Lantus is a lot, so now i feel like I am taking too much?  So confused!!  How can it be too much if it isnt doing what it should?


----------



## Northerner

If you are on insulin then there should be no restriction on the amount of strips (within reason of course!). You should be able to test more than twice a day if you wish. What if you were to find/felt you were a bit low? You would need to test and if low, treat it then test again to ensure your levels had come up. Have a read of http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Advocacy/test-strips-advocacy-pack-2012.pdf  and go back to your GP for more strips - how many are you currently given?

Are you just on lantus or do you also have a fast-acting insulin with your meals? The amount of lantus you take is dependent on your needs - some take very small doses in comparison to yours, others take considerably more, so it's as long as a piece of string, really  I would agree that if your levels are in double figures befre bed and on waking then you probably need to increase your dose. Your injection site won't really make a difference regarding size of dose, it's just that some sites will absorb the insulin faster than others. - tummy is normally considered one of the quickest, bum one of the slowest. With something like lantus though, it shouldn't really make much difference.

It does sound as though perhaps you need to bring your levels down  generally, but you would need to test more frequently to find out exactly how to achieve this - restricting your strips is a very false economy and needs to be challenged!


----------



## Emmaathome

I have novorapid for my evening meal too, but was told to use around 16 units of this and haven't been advised about increasing.  I do sometimes take more units (up to about 20) if I know its a particuarly carby meal, but not sure about adjusting - hence my wish to attend an Xpert for insulin users course!!  I'm sure I will be told its only for T1 though, so hope she has some other suggestions!!

Meant to say I was given 200 strips in August, still have some remaining, but worried to use them up after she said I wont get more!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> I have novorapid for my evening meal too, but was told to use around 16 units of this and haven't been advised about increasing.  I do sometimes take more units (up to about 20) if I know its a particuarly carby meal, but not sure about adjusting - hence my wish to attend an Xpert for insulin users course!!  I'm sure I will be told its only for T1 though, so hope she has some other suggestions!!
> 
> Meant to say I was given 200 strips in August, still have some remaining, but worried to use them up after she said I wont get more!



Your doctor really needs educating about insulin use and the necessity for testing!!! Your insulin doses are not dissimilar to those of a Type 1, so essentially you are no different (I take around 13-15 units fr my evening meal currently, so not far off yours). If you could test more then perhaps you would find that you would benefit from taking insulin doses with your other meals. To do this efficiently and to achieve good, safe levels you would need to learn carb-counting so you know how to adjust your doses and also to 'correct' any highs. I think that if you were able to reduce your post-meal levels then it's possible that your lantus is about right, since it seems to keep you steady overnight (i.e. there is not a lot of variation between your bedtime and waking levels). 

I test a minimum of 6 times a day, which is far from excessive and I don't drive so don't have those 'extra' tests to take into consideration. I would be tempted to ask to be referred to a consultant-led clinic now you are on dual insulin therapy - clearly your doctor and nurse do not know enough about this to advise you correctly. You have to be assertive about this, your doctor is not giving you the care you are entitled to!


----------



## Emmaathome

Thank you Northie, I need to toughen up, but seem to turn into a mouse when I'm in with the doc!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> Thank you Northie, I need to toughen up, but seem to turn into a mouse when I'm in with the doc!



Wish I could go with you! Sorry, the link I gave you earlier was wrong - this is what you should read to 'arm' yourself 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Advocacy/test-strips-advocacy-pack-2012.pdf


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## bennyg70

7.2 today =- Much better than the 2.8 yesterday (My own fault ....)


----------



## AJLang

4.4 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

10.0 today. No idea why


----------



## ukjohn

Morning, its a 7.0 for me today.


----------



## timbla

6.1 for me. and that's higher than usual. not particularly sure why. am wondering if its the mulled wine ive been knocking back of late that is doing it.

or the new machine i am using is calibrated slightly differently to my old one. 

either way. higher than ideal.


----------



## Northerner

timbla said:


> 6.1 for me. and that's higher than usual. not particularly sure why. am wondering if its the mulled wine ive been knocking back of late that is doing it.
> 
> or the new machine i am using is calibrated slightly differently to my old one.
> 
> either way. higher than ideal.



Hey, it's pretty good timbla!  Some machines do seem to vary quite a bit from others - my Optium is always 0.5 mmol/l below my Aviva.


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  I'm wonderfully surprised.  I had my multiwave bolus for dinner when I had pudding for the first time in years - total 90gms carb for the meal.  No night time bolus. 1am 6.5 and this morning 5.7 I love my pump


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning.  I'm wonderfully surprised.  I had my multiwave bolus for dinner when I had pudding for the first time in years - total 90gms carb for the meal.  No night time bolus. 1am 6.5 and this morning 5.7 I love my pump



Oh wow Amanda! That is wonderful! Really love hearing all your good news - what a transformation that pump is providing!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan the pump is exceeding all of my expectations It's great being able to post such good results.


----------



## pippaandben

4.7 this morning. Don't know why. Was 5.7 at bedtime so had one biscuit. Really, really bad yesterday afternoon and had one of those gigantic bath buns covered in sugar and full of cherries and raisins etc. Was feeling down and dejected wandering around town. So no surprise that pre dinner I was 23.5 and that was 2 hours after!!!!!!! That was a huge shock - knew I would be a bit high but that much. Really brought me back to diabetes reality. So very surprised my body seems to have recovered so quickly.


----------



## bennyg70

5.4 this morning, considering i was on a works doo and was totally anihilated... I dont recomend this!!! Im pleased with that


----------



## ukjohn

Morning, its a 5.7 for me today, and no chip butty 


John


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 4.7 this morning. Don't know why. Was 5.7 at bedtime so had one biscuit. Really, really bad yesterday afternoon and had one of those gigantic bath buns covered in sugar and full of cherries and raisins etc. Was feeling down and dejected wandering around town. So no surprise that pre dinner I was 23.5 and that was 2 hours after!!!!!!! That was a huge shock - knew I would be a bit high but that much. Really brought me back to diabetes reality. So very surprised my body seems to have recovered so quickly.





bennyg70 said:


> 5.4 this morning, considering i was on a works doo and was totally anihilated... I dont recomend this!!! Im pleased with that





ukjohn said:


> Morning, its a 5.7 for me today, and no chip butty
> 
> John



Wow! Sounds like great waking numbers all round - and all, it seems, unexpected!  Bonus!


----------



## pgcity

AJLang said:


> Good morning.  I'm wonderfully surprised.  I had my multiwave bolus for dinner when I had pudding for the first time in years - total 90gms carb for the meal.  No night time bolus. 1am 6.5 and this morning 5.7 I love my pump



Wow. You're amazing


----------



## pgcity

11.0 for me but didn't correct as i knew the magic effect of shopping was on its way.  Ended up 3.8 before lunch.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning slight blip for me today 16.5 - serves me right for not getting up at 3am to test


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning slight blip for me today 16.5 - serves me right for not getting up at 3am to test



Oops! 5.7 for me today


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me


----------



## AJLang

Blip already over got up to a beautiful 5.9 I can't believe how fast the bolus works on the pump


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Blip already over got up to a beautiful 5.9 I can't believe how fast the bolus works on the pump



Terrific!


----------



## pgcity

9.8 for me to start


----------



## ukjohn

Twinned with Steff this morning

7.4 for me.


John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northener 3.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northener 3.4 for me today



A tad on the low side, but not disastrous! - did you test in the night?


----------



## ukjohn

Morning, Its an 8.0 for me today. Methinks its time for another chip butty 



John.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> A tad on the low side, but not disastrous! - did you test in the night?


The hypo was rather strange because I tested at 4am when it was 8.3 and the bolus wizard recommended 0.6 correction.  That should only have reduced me to a minimum of 6.  The only thing that I can think of causing the hypo is that I had a low carb dinner.  Still a bit strange after the 16 the previous morning - but I guess that the gastroparesis has to prove that it is still there


----------



## Steff

17.3 for me up at 4 don't need it wen I just bust a gut at work last night fs


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 17.3 for me up at 4 don't need it wen I just bust a gut at work last night fs



Ouch! Try to get some rest today Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ouch! Try to get some rest today Steff



Will be most I gotta do is write Xmas cards today lol


----------



## pgcity

6.7 to start today. Off to do more Xmas shopping so chocolate for breakfast with my usual porridge


----------



## Steff

10.6 for disgruntled madam


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 10.6 for disgruntled madam



Goodness Steff, up before me, poorly?  I'm 5.2 today.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Goodness Steff, up before me, poorly?  I'm 5.2 today.



Yup poorly seem to have caught this cough from oh meant I was up sipping water for 2 hrs lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yup poorly seem to have caught this cough from oh meant I was up sipping water for 2 hrs lol



 Get well soon, my dear


----------



## pgcity

7.8 o start off with today. Have good day


----------



## MeganN

A rubbishy 10.9 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.8 after correcting a 12.1 at 3am.  12.1 at 3am is much better than the frequent 15 -20 BGs that I was having at 3am before the pump.....and I did eat a lovely cheesy piece of homemade lasagne for dinner


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.8 after correcting a 12.1 at 3am.  12.1 at 3am is much better than the frequent 15 -20 BGs that I was having at 3am before the pump.....and I did eat a lovely cheesy piece of homemade lasagne for dinner



Great results Amanda


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.8 after correcting a 12.1 at 3am.  12.1 at 3am is much better than the frequent 15 -20 BGs that I was having at 3am before the pump.....and I did eat a lovely cheesy piece of homemade lasagne for dinner



Hi Amanda, did you multi-wave bolus for your lasagne or straight bolus?....a multi wave for pasta/rice/pizza is brilliant ....definitely one of the bonuses of a pump!


----------



## Phil65

7.2 for me today 3.6 yesterday...not too bad.


----------



## AJLang

Phil65 said:


> Hi Amanda, did you multi-wave bolus for your lasagne or straight bolus?....a multi wave for pasta/rice/pizza is brilliant ....definitely one of the bonuses of a pump!


Hi Phil thanks for asking and checking with me.  Due to the gastroparesis I always multiwave for the evening meal.  The lasagne was 70g carb so I had two units up front with the other five units spread over seven hours. It was 7.0 when I went to bed at 9.30


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Hi Phil thanks for asking and checking with me.  Due to the gastroparesis I always multiwave for the evening meal.  The lasagne was 70g carb so I had two units up front with the other five units spread over seven hours. It was 7.0 when I went to bed at 9.30



...great! looks like the multi wave worked...love that function on the pump! ..... Once you have 'settled in' to the pump, basal testing will be next for you then  hopefully that will sort out any night time highs....the night time highs I get are always due to a cannula problem


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.5 for me


----------



## AJLang

Stupid stupid pump eventually got it down to 14 this morning  after it staying between 16-21 all night.  Did a set change at 3am after it warned that insulin was low.  Have ketones and feel exhausted and sick.  Rant over but I'm very upset


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Stupid stupid pump eventually got it down to 14 this morning  after it staying between 16-21 all night.  Did a set change at 3am after it warned that insulin was low.  Have ketones and feel exhausted and sick.  Rant over but I'm very upset



Very sorry to hear this Amanda  Hope you can get things back on track very soon, deep breaths {{{Amanda}}} Keep an eye on those ketones.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan just really upset that this is the second lot of problems in just under a week


----------



## Phil65

5.6 for me


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan just really upset that this is the second lot of problems in just under a week



Know how you feel, as a door opens another one shuts! keep persevering it's a journey that you will sort out in the end. Wonder why so high during the night? did you test before bed? cannula problem? (usually my problem)....hope you get it down soon.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Phil it started going up at 6.30 and just wouldn't go down however much 
I bolused.  I was nervous about doing an injection as well in case it went too low.  Not sure if it was the cannula because it was straight when I took it out and we primed the tubing at 7pm.  Wish I did know the reason for the problems.  I am seeing the pump nurse on Monday so will talk everything through with her.


----------



## pgcity

9.4 today so quick correction before breakfast


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks Phil it started going up at 6.30 and just wouldn't go down however much
> I bolused.  I was nervous about doing an injection as well in case it went too low.  Not sure if it was the cannula because it was straight when I took it out and we primed the tubing at 7pm.  Wish I did know the reason for the problems.  I am seeing the pump nurse on Monday so will talk everything through with her.



What sort of cannulas are you using? If you are using steel, mine tend to be less effective after 24-36 hours and you should change them after 48 hours regardless. Or maybe hit a lyperhydrophy site? You may also need wildly different basal rates for certain times of the day, everyone is different and only your investigative testing will give you the answers. For example my basal rates from 4am-8am is 3.5 units per hour  It took me a while to figure that out! During the afternoon I am on 1 unit per hour.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Phil they are the plastic.cannulas so should be ok for three days but if the problem happens again I will try them every two days.  My night basal had been ok but I will check them tonight -  how often do you suggest testing during the night?   I guess it may also be the gastroparesis causing these blips but it's difficult to tell.  Thank you for all of your suggestions


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks Phil they are the plastic.cannulas so should be ok for three days but if the problem happens again I will try them every two days.  My night basal had been ok but I will check them tonight -  how often do you suggest testing during the night?   I guess it may also be the gastroparesis causing these blips but it's difficult to tell.  Thank you for all of your suggestions




This is a good link for basal testing:

http://www.diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve

Personally I would eat Dinner at 7pm and bolus as normal (try eating a low carb, low GI meal) then test every 2 hours....tiring... but worth it, also try this basal test twice (not consecutive nights!) before changing any basals.

You also might not be suited to the teflon cannulas or the length, I wasn't and changed to steel cannulas...thery are not perfect and I still have problems with them sometimes


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Phil Sorry to hear that you still have problems with the cannulas


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thank you Phil Sorry to hear that you still have problems with the cannulas



Good luck with the basal testing Amanda! ....we seemed to have threadnapped....sorry Alan!


----------



## AJLang

Sorry Alan!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry Alan!



What are you apologising for?


----------



## MeganN

Went to bed at an 8.5 and woke up at 12.6  so frustrating


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> What are you apologising for?



I'm apologising for hijacking the thread


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm apologising for hijacking the thread



Nonsense! This thread is very much about reporting your morning/overnight readings and for people to try and suggest solutions, so no hijack took place


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  I was very naughty and had a three course meal yesterday lunchtime. It was lovely but too much for the gastroparesis....8.3 at 6pm..14.4 before bed, 20.5 at 4am and 10.8 this morning.  I can't remember the last time I had a three course meal and now I know why


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 for me


----------



## pgcity

Hiya woke up to 7.2 which is a miracle because I was 20.4 at 11pm!
Either it was the worst pasta disaster ever or I am coming down with something. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.9 after LOTS of extra insulin during the night


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.


Glad to see that your BG has improved


----------



## bennyg70

Went to bed on a 5.8, woke on a 4.3, on the cusp a bit! Not too sure whether it s unit or two too much of lantus, Or the couple of small glasses of the Ri o Ja...


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 8.9 after LOTS of extra insulin during the night



But you have done well! And, whilst it is a pain you will be much better informed and experienced should it happen again 



AJLang said:


> Glad to see that your BG has improved



Thank you  Looks like I may have fought off the cold!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> Went to bed on a 5.8, woke on a 4.3, on the cusp a bit! Not too sure whether it s unit or two too much of lantus, Or the couple of small glasses of the Ri o Ja...



A bit of booze the night before will often result in lower readings for me in the morning - and sometimes throughout the following day.


----------



## Phil65

6.0 this morning....seems my bolus of 37 units   for my pizza last night was pretty accurate


----------



## AJLang

Phil65 said:


> 6.0 this morning....seems my bolus of 37 units   for my pizza last night was pretty accurate


That is a scary anoint to bolus, I'm glad that it worked well


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 6.0 this morning....seems my bolus of 37 units   for my pizza last night was pretty accurate



That's two entire days' worth for me!  But if it worked, and it clearly did, then good for you


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> That's two entire days' worth for me!  But if it worked, and it clearly did, then good for you



....It was a big pizza Alan!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> ....It was a big pizza Alan!



To be fair, if I was eating a large pizza it would be a fairly hefty dose for me too!


----------



## Allan93

4.2 this morning and woke up a bit shaky.

Was shattered last night though and went to bed early without my usual before bed snack so not unexpected.

I have noticed my couple of hours after breakfast reading was 7.2, it's been higher than normal most of this week so might have to cut back the oats serving. Not sure if it's cold weather slowing me down or not getting as much exercise due to cold dark nights slowing me down.


----------



## Northerner

Allan93 said:


> 4.2 this morning and woke up a bit shaky.
> 
> Was shattered last night though and went to bed early without my usual before bed snack so not unexpected.
> 
> I have noticed my couple of hours after breakfast reading was 7.2, it's been higher than normal most of this week so might have to cut back the oats serving. Not sure if it's cold weather slowing me down or not getting as much exercise due to cold dark nights slowing me down.



7.2 a couple of hours after eating would be very acceptable in my book Allan!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> But you have done well! And, whilst it is a pain you will be much better informed and experienced should it happen again
> 
> Thanks Alan it has boosted my confidence with using the pump it has been a very positive learning curve


----------



## pgcity

4.6 today and bit of a cold. Go figure


----------



## ukjohn

4.4  never been known for me . Perhaps my liver thought I was dead, so didn't bother to send me a boost to go hunting for food.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> 4.4  never been known for me . Perhaps my liver thought I was dead, so didn't bother to send me a boost to go hunting for food.



You weren't dreaming you were at a forum meet last night were you?


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> You weren't dreaming you were at a forum meet last night were you?



LOL Alan, thats a good response, I never thought of that 



For those that Do'nt get Northerners joke, every time I go to a forum meet, I turn up hypo.



John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Rough , 68 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Rough , 68 for me



Oops! I'm hoping that's 6.8 Steff!  Hope you feel better as the day progresses


----------



## AJLang

Good morning still not well and on a Temporary Basal Rate of 150%but very very pleased to say that it worked.  No bolus during the night went to bed at 6.9 and woke up at 6.4. Both midnight and 3am blood tests were good


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me today on 120% basal for a cold


----------



## AJLang

pgcity said:


> 8.0 for me today on 120% basal for a cold



I hope that your cold gets better soon.  Temporary basals are so good


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning still not well and on a Temporary Basal Rate of 150%but very very pleased to say that it worked.  No bolus during the night went to bed at 6.9 and woke up at 6.4. Both midnight and 3am blood tests were good



Excellent!


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 8.0 for me today on 120% basal for a cold



Hope you are feeling better very soon


----------



## Emmaathome

8.6 for me, which is pretty good.  Sadly the side effects of the Metformin (nurse convinced me to give it another go) may put a stop to me taking it again!   Unpleasant to say the least!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> 8.6 for me, which is pretty good.  Sadly the side effects of the Metformin (nurse convinced me to give it another go) may put a stop to me taking it again!   Unpleasant to say the least!



Hope those side effects settle down soon


----------



## ukjohn

Back up to my normal today at 7.4


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  Gastroparesis is at its worse.  All I ate yesterday apart from two jelly babies was my dinner yet my stomach feels like I've only just had a massive four course dinner!  4am18.9 had bolus 8 am 19.7. Really hoping that the gastroparesis will settle down and that this isn't a sign of it getting permanently worse


----------



## ukjohn

Amanda I Hope things settle down through the day for you.


Its a 5.5 for me today.

John.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you John. well done with your 5.5


----------



## pgcity

4.1 and a headache today. Cold much better


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.1 and a headache today. Cold much better



Glad to hear the cold is better, but not good about the headache - might have been a night time low?

I was 6.5 this morning


----------



## pgcity

7.7 today. 
Prob did have hypo in the night yesterday northerner as I had that weird hangover feeling until lunchtime.
Off to watch city in a bit so pray for an easy win to stop the glucose roller coaster


----------



## ukjohn

Its a 7.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me


----------



## Steff

7.2 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.7 at 3am so had the recommended bolus....3.1 at 7am


----------



## pgcity

7.3 to start with today


----------



## bennyg70

After a nasty 13.9 , with a 12.1 proceeding it last Monday and tuesday, Ive battled away and my last 6 results as follows ..

Wednesday - 6.3
Thursday - 4.3
Friday - 5.8
Saturday - 5.3
Sunday - 7.8
Monday - 5.4

Happy ..


----------



## AJLang

Those are brilliant results Benny. Well done


----------



## ukjohn

its a 7.4 for me today..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I woke up to 5.0... 

I don't believe it! I feel happy for a change.

Time to walk to *W*...


----------



## pgcity

9.3 to start today. Turned temp basal back up to 20% because of a bit of a cold.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.7 at 3am corrected for 5.3 at 7am. I'm a happy bunny


----------



## bennyg70

Mirrors mine AJL, Woke at 3am to a 10 mmol, corrected and woke to a 7.5mmol.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Phil65

....what is it with all these corrections today!.....I woke at 4am to a 6.9, corrected 1.9 units and was 4.7 at 7.20am, I love my pump! .....(sometimes )


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ....what is it with all these corrections today!.....I woke at 4am to a 6.9, corrected 1.9 units and was 4.7 at 7.20am, I love my pump! .....(sometimes )



I think there are going to be a lot more corrections in my world the closer we get to xmas  :/


----------



## ukjohn

morning, its a 6.5 for me.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning. -6 outside right now... 

BG 6.5. 

I blame it on last night's beef burgers and instant mash.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## pgcity

6.6 today after birthday curry and lager. Very pleased with that too


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> 6.6 today after birthday curry and lager. Very pleased with that too



Happy birthday for yesterday! (Im guessing it was yesterday!)

5.3 today @ 6.30 when I got up. Tested again after I got to work and I was 6.7mmol - The advent calender effect I call this.


----------



## ukjohn

Its an 8.0 for me today, but I blame my Bronchitus for that even if its not the cause.


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

14 for me but I didn't do my 3am blood test and bolus - I decided that I wanted to sleep through last night


----------



## bennyg70

4.2 this morning, I did feel a little low on waking so had a tiny peice of french stick, so I assume it was a little lower than this slightly confuzzled as I went to bed on a 7.7, so Id of expected to of been a minmum 5.5 - 6...I suspect, dog walking has had an effect


----------



## MeganN

9 for me  least it's not double figures yet. Ill have to up my evening shot I think


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> 14 for me but I didn't do my 3am blood test and bolus - I decided that I wanted to sleep through last night



....that figure for me would mean a cannula problem or a night time hypo....hope you get it down soon


----------



## Phil65

I was 3.3 at 4am.....7.1 at 7.30am


----------



## AJLang

Phil65 said:


> ....that figure for me would mean a cannula problem or a night time hypo....hope you get it down soon


Thanks Phil. It's almost certainly the gastroparesis.  The Consultant warned me that I would have to carry on with my 3am bolus even when on the pump.  The great news is that my seven day average has come down from 9.8 on MDI to 7.8 for the past week


----------



## ukjohn

morning, 6.6 for me.


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks Phil. It's almost certainly the gastroparesis.  The Consultant warned me that I would have to carry on with my 3am bolus even when on the pump.  The great news is that my seven day average has come down from 9.8 on MDI to 7.8 for the past week



....great reduction!  instead of bolusing at 3am can you not adjust your basal profile to suit ie increase your hourly delivery at say 1am for an hour?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately a problem with gastroparesis is erratic BGs so I never know what it will be at 3am - it can literally be anything between 5-20.although it tends to be around 14-15 but it does vary a lot.


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately a problem with gastroparesis is erratic BGs so I never know what it will be at 3am - it can literally be anything between 5-20.although it tends to be around 14-15 but it does vary a lot.



oh!.......'spose time will tell!


----------



## pgcity

Quite rubbish 10.7. Taking ages to come down as still only 8.0


----------



## spiritfree

Mine is quite rubbish too!  8.2.


----------



## AJLang

Strange night 8.8 at 3am with .8 bolus. 13.3 upon waking I don't know where the increase came from but I did eat late so guess my gastroparesis spike was 4am rather than 3am


----------



## bennyg70

Naughty Ben.... Went out for a meal had chips :/ (Lots of chips deep fried kind) .... Went low after a couple of hours so I knew the fat was going to cause a delayed spike (Usually aorund 5 - 6 hours for me) But I fell asleep. Woke up about 2.30am feeling groggy at 14.5mmol, so took a correction and woke to 8.4mmol.. 

Need to learn how to deal with these fatty meals better!!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## pgcity

Another rubbish 10.2. Keep having dreams about killing my boss, not sure how to dose for that.


----------



## Phil65

6.5 this morning, sorry it's late....finished my Xmas present shopping....hypo free!


----------



## spiritfree

6.2 for me today. Much better.


----------



## AJLang

9.8 at 3am and bolus but 15.7 this morning  I think I know part of the problem I didn't eat until 8.30 the last two or three nights which is an hour later than usual so maybe when I eat later I should test at 4am for the spike


----------



## AJLang

Phil65 said:


> 6.5 this morning, sorry it's late....finished my Xmas present shopping....hypo free!


Good to hear that you were hypo free with the shopping


----------



## Steff

14.7 tbh don't give a rats about d atm


----------



## pgcity

9.0 and another little cold.


----------



## Phil65

5.6 at 4am, 6.1 at 7.30


----------



## pgcity

5.1, obviously need to drink every day instead f taking insulin


----------



## Steff

7.6 for me


----------



## AJLang

I will never understand my BGs Had a buffet last night and very wildly guesstimated the carbs.  Woke up at 4am at 5.3 and then at 6am with 3.3 - yet when I count the carbs I wake up with much higher BGs


----------



## pgcity

A whopping 10.0 to start this week


----------



## Steff

6.7 for me


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> I will never understand my BGs Had a buffet last night and very wildly guesstimated the carbs.  Woke up at 4am at 5.3 and then at 6am with 3.3 - yet when I count the carbs I wake up with much higher BGs



....maths refresher course?


----------



## Phil65

2.8 for me .....correction before bed too big after having a very naughty fish and chip takeaway last night.


----------



## ukjohn

Good start to the week

4.9 for me.



John.


----------



## bennyg70

A marvelous 2.9 for me, I feel like absolute naff still, that was at 7.30 - and I still feel knocked about from it.

Mixture of german market alcohol yesterday, a jog before bed and a probably unneeded correction before bed. Time to retake that grip i think!!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> A marvelous 2.9 for me, I feel like absolute naff still, that was at 7.30 - and I still feel knocked about from it.
> 
> Mixture of german market alcohol yesterday, a jog before bed and a probably unneeded correction before bed. Time to retake that grip i think!!



....pretty much the same as me Benny!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ....pretty much the same as me Benny!



Right then Phil, Hows about a good week challenge then..! Xmas is coming up and no doubt going to be a nightmare.. competition time! See if we can have a good week leading to xmas!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Right then Phil, Hows about a good week challenge then..! Xmas is coming up and no doubt going to be a nightmare.. competition time! See if we can have a good week leading to xmas!



....yep, I'm up for that....however, I'm far too sociable and struggle in saying no! Sure to be a nightmare to maintain good control!.......and I've got an A1c coming up!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ....yep, I'm up for that....however, I'm far too sociable and struggle in saying no! Sure to be a nightmare to maintain good control!.......and I've got an A1c coming up!



Thinking about it, I have xmas drinks Wednesday and saturday, A wedding friday (not my own!) Maybe competition time should be suspended till new year!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Thinking about it, I have xmas drinks Wednesday and saturday, A wedding friday (not my own!) Maybe competition time should be suspended till new year!



....ha,ha.....sounds fun! my social calendar is similar!


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me


----------



## StephenM

A 5.4 for me. One of my best ever!


----------



## Northerner

StephenM said:


> A 5.4 for me. One of my best ever!



Excellent Stephen!  6.2 for me today.


----------



## ukjohn

morning. 6.7 for me.


----------



## bennyg70

6.5mmol on waking, 9.0 an hour later for no reason what so ever!!! And I thought my basal was doing its job OK.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.5 for me totally expected 2 slices of birthday cake can do that to a diabetic


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 8.5 for me totally expected 2 slices of birthday cake can do that to a diabetic



That's not too shoddy at all Steff - it's only once a year (well, maybe a couple of times, if you celebrate two nights in a row! )


----------



## pgcity

11.9 but did have hypo before bed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today - think I'm fighting an infection


----------



## Emmaathome

Good morning.  18.3 for me.  Yes really.  No more chinese food for me then!


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> Good morning.  18.3 for me.  Yes really.  No more chinese food for me then!



Eek!  At least you know the culprit! Chinese is, unfortunately, pretty terrible unless it's a nice stir fry where you know exactly what's gone into it


----------



## AJLang

Went to bed at 4.8 and woke up at3.6 although not an accurate basal test must mean that my basals aren't too bad as I hadn't had any bolus since 5pm and the only thing that I'd eaten since lunch was three jelly babies an hour before the bedtime test


----------



## ukjohn

*4.3* for me this morning, surprised at that as was 10.2 going to bed.

John.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Went to bed at 4.8 and woke up at3.6 although not an accurate basal test must mean that my basals aren't too bad as I hadn't had any bolus since 5pm and the only thing that I'd eaten since lunch was three jelly babies an hour before the bedtime test



Looks very good Amanda 



ukjohn said:


> *4.3* for me this morning, surprised at that as was 10.2 going to bed.
> 
> John.



That is quite a drop John - dreaming of Oxford and the forum meet?


----------



## pgcity

6.4 today and feel much more alert as a result


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> 6.4 today and feel much more alert as a result



My morning result either sets me up nicely for the day or makes it a complete waste, a high blood sugar through out the night and upon waking I find demoralising and makes me feel like utter rubbish for the day!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me this morning, still fighting this infection


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Morning, 6.4 for me.


----------



## pgcity

8.3 for starters


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Morning.. 7.2 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Well at 3am I was 6.0  the same as when I went to bed. By 5am I was 13.3 and despite three units of humalog was 14 when I woke up at 8am I know that it's the gastroparesis but still rather annoying


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* although suprised as I've the dreaded winter cold....


----------



## pgcity

6.2 for me today.


----------



## ukjohn

Morning. 7.2 for me again.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.1 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.6 for me today.



Great number! I'm with Steff and John this morning though - 7.2!


----------



## AJLang

5.7 this morning I only ate at lunchtime yesterday so had my gastroparesis spike in the evening


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3 for me


----------



## ukjohn

morning. 7.1 for me.


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for starters.


----------



## Phil65

5.3 this morning.....bet it's not tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## pippaandben

10.4 today. Lowest am for 10 days - cold must be on the way out at last. At least I feel better


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 10.4 today. Lowest am for 10 days - cold must be on the way out at last. At least I feel better



Ah, glad to hear you are feeling better  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## pippaandben

Northerner said:


> Ah, glad to hear you are feeling better  Hope you have a good day!


Thanks Northerner - and thanks for the support this past year.


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.




Looks like you are winning the battle against that infection that gave you those 7s Alan. Merry Christmas.


its a 7.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Looks like you are winning the battle against that infection that gave you those 7s Alan. Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> its a 7.2 for me



Thanks John  Looks like you need more chip butties!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.5 for me


----------



## AJLang

I woke up in the night for a bolus which gave me a nice 7.8 this morning.  My first Christmas since I was 2 without an injection


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I woke up in the night for a bolus which gave me a nice 7.8 this morning.  My first Christmas since I was 2 without an injection



Brilliant!


----------



## pgcity

Lovely nos all day after waking to 6.8. No work and boozing all day. Can you get it on prescription?


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Lovely nos all day after waking to 6.8. No work and boozing all day. Can you get it on prescription?



You could try!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.7 for me


----------



## pippaandben

Surprised myself with 8.4 this morning - cold still hanging araound - but that was after 24.6 at 1am. And I did a "dinner" injection for tea time which I thought would be ok. Oh well have to experiment again today - and tomorrow!!


----------



## ukjohn

morning, its a 7.3 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.0 for me after a huge lie in


----------



## Steff

7.2 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 3.6 not sure where that came from


----------



## ukjohn

Snap Steff....its a 7.2 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today.


----------



## Newtothis

*5* today and *4.2* yesterday although I have been very naughty this Christmas but now to be good again


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.1 to start off today


----------



## ukjohn

Morning. 7.0 for me.


----------



## Doddy

Going to start my NY resolution early, and start to post here again!

7.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  I'm a very happy bunny today went to bed at 6.5 woke up with BG at 6 and no bolus during the night!!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## ukjohn

Morning..5.4 for me..


----------



## Doddy

After going to bed at 14.3 (OMFG!) I woke up pleasantly surprised on 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 9.8 before bed, but woke to 6.5


----------



## pgcity

4.4 for me this morning. Turned up basal 20% because of a sore throat. Good guess for a change


----------



## Steff

8.5 for me


----------



## Doddy

8.1 this morning, not bad after being above 10 all day yesterday, and no matter how much insulin I took, couldn't get it down


----------



## ukjohn

Morning, 9.0 for me can't think of any reason why.


----------



## pgcity

6.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Newtothis

*5.1* today.... sugars have been creeping up the last week; think this winter bug isn't helping...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *5.1* today.... sugars have been creeping up the last week; think this winter bug isn't helping...



That's pretty good if you're not feeling on top form - illness will make you more insulin resistant. I'm sure you'll be back in the 4s once you are fully-recovered!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.1 and a good night's sleep


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. 5.6 today after a night of broken sleep fighting keytones


----------



## Steff

Morning 12.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

2.8 after a 3.4 at 6am. Not booze related either. Been ill with a bad cold and had 70% extra basal on.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.2 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2 fr me


----------



## Doddy

6.7 for me this morning, it seems the increase in lantus is doing the trick.


----------



## pgcity

6.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for starters today


----------



## Steff

8.8 for me


----------



## Doddy

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Emmaathome

Woke yesterday at 18.3 at 8.30am.  Didnt bother eating through the day to see how long it would take to drop.  Got to evening meal time 7pm, and was 11.3.  I was too hungry at that point to not eat anything (but would like to have seen my result this morning after 24 hours of not eating!!  Damn you lack of willpower!!)  Is a drop of 7 mml a good / bad / indifferent result for a full day?  

This morning was 13.7 - but after 2 slices of seeded bread with scrambled egg, it went up to 21.7!  Dont think i'll be having Hovis seeded bread again!

I am keeping my food diary over the next few days, so when i go back to the nurse she can set up the insulinx meter for me, i'll be on regular injections too, rather than just the evening meal.  Hoping that helps as these high readings are affecting my eyes again, and i'm back to being very thirsty.


----------



## Northerner

Emmaathome said:


> Woke yesterday at 18.3 at 8.30am.  Didnt bother eating through the day to see how long it would take to drop.  Got to evening meal time 7pm, and was 11.3.  I was too hungry at that point to not eat anything (but would like to have seen my result this morning after 24 hours of not eating!!  Damn you lack of willpower!!)  Is a drop of 7 mml a good / bad / indifferent result for a full day?
> 
> This morning was 13.7 - but after 2 slices of seeded bread with scrambled egg, it went up to 21.7!  Dont think i'll be having Hovis seeded bread again!
> 
> I am keeping my food diary over the next few days, so when i go back to the nurse she can set up the insulinx meter for me, i'll be on regular injections too, rather than just the evening meal.  Hoping that helps as these high readings are affecting my eyes again, and i'm back to being very thirsty.



Well, you clearly do need the help of some insulin for your breakfast, but it's not as awful as it might appear, since it rose by 8 mmol/l - it's just that you were already high before you ate. I've also found that Burgen soya and linseed is far better for me than any of the other seeded/granary loaves, plus in the morning you often get that extra boost from your liver that you really don't need!

Hope your nurse can help set you on the right track to better numbers


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Remarkable 5.6 today


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Remarkable 5.6 today



Excellent!


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.2 for me


----------



## Doddy

Not sure what went wrong, but woke up to 8.0 this morning ;(  you think you are getting somewhere then a naughty figure creeps in!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Not sure what went wrong, but woke up to 8.0 this morning ;(  you think you are getting somewhere then a naughty figure creeps in!



That would be me this morning! Woke to 7.5 after being in the 5s and low 6s all week!


----------



## Steff

Morn 8.5,,,,,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

6.8 for me to start


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 or me


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.6* today


----------



## Doddy

9.2 this morning.  I am so up and down at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 9.2 this morning.  I am so up and down at the moment



Why do you think it might be Doddy? What was your bedtime reading like, and are you up and down during the day or do you have reliable 'steady' periods? I find that no matter how I try I'm always that bit higher before lunch and then usually on the low side before tea!


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.6* today



Another terrific reading Amanda


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

8.5 start forme today. The don't like Mondays theory gathers more supporting data


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

Shockingly in target 5.9


----------



## Phil65

6.4 happy with that .....not been well for a couple of weeks


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 6.4 happy with that .....not been well for a couple of weeks



Good number this morning Phil, but sorry to hear you have been poorly - particularly at this time of year  Hope you are well on the road to recovery now


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today - and I was 5.2 before bed!


----------



## pgcity

5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.0 for me this morning



Excellent!


----------



## SimplesL

AARH!!

Did a spot check. 10.1!!!

Generally does anyone know how it takes for your numbers to get back to normal after a virus that has taken me over a month to get over it. 

I came off the antibiotics New Years eve as had a nasty eye infection as result of the virus.

I have started back at the gym, so hopefully it will improve.


----------



## Phil65

12.4 at 4am, corrected 8.4 at 7am  .....aghhh! must still have some virus knocking about.... TBR of 120% back on


----------



## Northerner

SimplesL said:


> AARH!!
> 
> Did a spot check. 10.1!!!
> 
> Generally does anyone know how it takes for your numbers to get back to normal after a virus that has taken me over a month to get over it.
> 
> I came off the antibiotics New Years eve as had a nasty eye infection as result of the virus.
> 
> I have started back at the gym, so hopefully it will improve.



Unfortunately I suspect it's the same answer to the question 'how long is a piece of string', as there are so many variables at play  I imagine that you will have been less active so this will have had an additional effect, but now that you are back at the gym hopefully things will quickly improve. Whenever I have been fairly inactive and my levels have crept up it usually takes around a week of dedication to the cause to get things back to former good numbers


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## bennyg70

7.8 for me, I feel something brewing, maybe the sniffles.. SPent the day yesterday hovering around the 9 - 10 mark for no apparent reason, corrections at least 3 or 4 through the day (About 6 extra units than what should be needed) went to bed on an unexplainable 12.5mmol witth a correction of 3 u (Would normallyonly give 2) in usual circumstances this would make me hypo in the night. Woke up at 7.8mmol/l. Feel a bit achey, a slight sniffle and a very slight sore throat... Does anyone else almost will a cold to come on just so it explains the numbers?

I keep having a spot check gulp to see if my throat hurts any more yet!!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> 7.8 for me, I feel something brewing, maybe the sniffles.. SPent the day yesterday hovering around the 9 - 10 mark for no apparent reason, corrections at least 3 or 4 through the day (About 6 extra units than what should be needed) went to bed on an unexplainable 12.5mmol witth a correction of 3 u (Would normallyonly give 2) in usual circumstances this would make me hypo in the night. Woke up at 7.8mmol/l. Feel a bit achey, a slight sniffle and a very slight sore throat... Does anyone else almost will a cold to come on just so it explains the numbers?
> 
> I keep having a spot check gulp to see if my throat hurts any more yet!!



.....any ideas on tonight's lotto numbers?


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> .....any ideas on tonight's lotto numbers?



Ill get back to you after Ive talked to my personal CGM Derren B!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.8* today....



Wonderful!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

7.6 for me to start the day


----------



## bennyg70

4.2 this morning. Again I think a lucky guess at how much insulin ive bunged into myself last night (Anticipating illness).


----------



## Steff

5.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 5.9 for me



Nice one Steff


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

MorniNg up early but got a 5.8


----------



## pgcity

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Newtothis

A *4.5* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A *4.5* today....



Your numbers always make me smile Amanda! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Your numbers always make me smile Amanda! Keep up the good work!



Aww thanks Alan - I try my best....xx


----------



## Tezzz

5.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> 5.9 today.



Excellent Tez!  5.7 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

5.8 today after correcting a 10.9 at bedtime


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.8 today after correcting a 10.9 at bedtime



Looks like you got it spot on!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8 *today which is good considering I had 2 slices of toast before bed...


----------



## bennyg70

4.x 3 days in a row now ! Happy boy!


----------



## Steff

woops thot i had posted here already, 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today - first time I've woken in the 4s for ages!


----------



## pippaandben

6.2 this morning - lowest since before holiday, bad bad cold and Christmas. Hope nurse doesn't change her mind about MDI this week!


----------



## megga

12.6 for me, and before bed 6???


----------



## Northerner

megga said:


> 12.6 for me, and before bed 6???



Might be a rebound from a night hypo? Would be worth doing some 3 am tests to see if you are dropping and rebounding or just rising during the night - pain in the neck, but worth it in the long run


----------



## bennyg70

megga said:


> 12.6 for me, and before bed 6???



Take away night? fatty meal? pizza?


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## pgcity

5.8 to start today after very lazy lie in


----------



## Steff

morning .3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning .3 for me



What???!!!! Get some lucozade Steff! Quickly!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What???!!!! Get some lucozade Steff! Quickly!!!!



Opps the 6 was missed out there lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Opps the 6 was missed out there lol



Phew!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.0 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.9 today. Well it is Monday. No snow here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. I've been playing around with my night time basals and woke up to 6.4


----------



## bennyg70

3.4 yesterday, 3.2 today... Could be basel test time!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 3.4 yesterday, 3.2 today... Could be basel test time!



Definitely!


----------



## Phil65

11.8.....rubbish!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 11.8.....rubbish!



Poor show Phil!  What went wrong?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Poor show Phil!  What went wrong?



Not sure Alan, I was 7.4 before bed, took a small correction. I'm not entirely happy with my basals also been ill for a couple of weeks....hopefully it will settle down again soon. I'm now 5.8 after porridge at 7.30 so ......better!


----------



## YellowNinja

Oooh this is interesting! Mine was 9.3 this morn... yak! i think i'm coming down with something as i also woke up with a huge coldsore


----------



## Northerner

YellowNinja said:


> Oooh this is interesting! Mine was 9.3 this morn... yak! i think i'm coming down with something as i also woke up with a huge coldsore



Oh dear  Hope it blows over and doesn't cause too many problems!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

7.9 today after correcting before bed and adding 10% basal.


----------



## Phil65

morning all....7.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> morning all....7.7 for me



A lot better than yesterday Phil!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> A lot better than yesterday Phil!



.....yes definitely Alan....was 5.5 before bed (good numbers all day), bit worried so had a couple of jelly babies....wish I hadn't now! Confidence bit low after a rough couple of weeks.


----------



## Tezzz

Last night's din dins was low carb (poached fish and non root veg) and I got 8.2 today...


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> .....yes definitely Alan....was 5.5 before bed (good numbers all day), bit worried so had a couple of jelly babies....wish I hadn't now! Confidence bit low after a rough couple of weeks.



Agh I hate that!

With these hypos Ive been having itll catch me out soon enough and Ill wake up to a monsterous high. Ahhhh diabetes.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.6* today....



Marvellous!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5


----------



## pgcity

Went to bed at 6.5 and woke up at 10.3. No idea why


----------



## bennyg70

went to bed at 9.8mmol, took a correction shot, woke @ 5.8mmol. Dropped my lantus to 11 from 12. Whether this would have an impact yet im not so sure..!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> went to bed at 9.8mmol, took a correction shot, woke @ 5.8mmol. Dropped my lantus to 11 from 12. Whether this would have an impact yet im not so sure..!



Sounds like your lantus reduction may have worked


----------



## bennyg70

Hopefully!, Althoguh I spiked like a mother ...(I wont carry that one on), after breakfast this morning Ill give it a few days to settle, and then do a bit of basal testing I think!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2* today....it was the oven chips that did it..


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.2* today....it was the oven chips that did it..



Could this be the 'cure' everyone is searching for?  Wow, and wow!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## pgcity

8.9 this morning. Trying to get a theory. Basal up by 20%


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 15.3 today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## megga

14/1 =5.4
15/1 =5.2
16/1 =3.8
17/1 =8.0
Very very happy with these


----------



## Steff

Mon 7.5 for me


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

15 for me this morning. When I got up I  increased my 2-4 am basals quite a bit but equally worried that if I have a good gastroparesis day it will cause a hypo


----------



## AJLang

12.4 this morning so the increase in basals from 2am to 4am is having a good effect.....and even better I slept from 9pm to 7am without waking which is unusual for me


----------



## pgcity

6.6 for me today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2* today - weekly average 4.7.


----------



## megga

Yesterday 3.8 and today 5.4


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Yesterday, 4.1. Today, 5.2. 

I've been in the zone over a week now.


----------



## Northerner

5.4 for me today, with a 4.8 yesterday and 4.4 the day before! Lantus? Who needs it?


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> 5.4 for me today, with a 4.8 yesterday and 4.4 the day before! Lantus? Who needs it?



Excellent numbers....keep it up xx


----------



## AJLang

Seeing an improvement thanks to changing the 2am-4am basals 6am 9 but when I got up at 8.30 it had increased to 10.2. But still much better than the 15s that I'd been having


----------



## Steff

morning 7.1 for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today....


----------



## pgcity

Steff said:


> morning 7.1 for me



Snap and very happy with that too


----------



## AlisonM

4.8. Dancing a virtual jig.


----------



## Steff

6.8 for me


----------



## StephenM

An excellent 6.3 for me. Pleased after yesterday as I went lo after shovelling snow and then was 13.1 after over compensating!


----------



## AJLang

11 at 7am. It was 6.3 at 3.20 so I couldn't bolus to stop it going up


----------



## pgcity

6.5 for me today and t's finally snowing


----------



## bennyg70

After a weekend of naff morning results (Self induced involving drinks, & snacking + Takeaways) Ive woke up too a lovely 4.7mmol this morning. Im aiming for a full house this week, 5 results - 4 - 7mmol


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> 11 at 7am. It was 6.3 at 3.20 so I couldn't bolus to stop it going up



How about a TBR increase for an hour or so?


----------



## Phil65

Hate to say it..... but I'm on a bit of a roll (....why did I say it?!) 

16th - 3.1
17th - 5.1
18th - 3.7
19th - 4.2
20th - 5.7
today - 7.4


----------



## AlisonM

That's great Phil, apart from the hypos of course. I was 5.8 this morning. Jammy!


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me


----------



## AJLang

Hooray 6.6 and I didn't wake up during the night


----------



## pgcity

8.4 despite corrections at midnight and 4am.


----------



## bennyg70

Scraped on by with a 3.9mmol


----------



## Phil65

5.2 for me


----------



## AJLang

Phil65 said:


> How about a TBR increase for an hour or so?



Thanks Phil I did a bolus when I woke up and that worked beautifully


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Thanks Phil I did a bolus when I woke up and that worked beautifully



Brilliant!


----------



## megga

9.8 yesterday (not bad for saying i was ill)
5.6 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

4.6 this morning. This is amazing.


----------



## AJLang

From one extreme to another 2.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> From one extreme to another 2.4 this morning



Oh dear! Hope you aren't feeling too bad and have steady levels to make up for it. 

I was 6.8 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  Well done on your 6.8


----------



## Steff

5.8 for me....


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> From one extreme to another 2.4 this morning



......similar to me.......2.6 ...... over corrected a nighttime 12.9


----------



## bennyg70

3.3 this morning. Had a real weird one last night. Dinner - was at 5.9, injected and ate to my normal ratio. Although i was sure a little insulin came out of me. Tested 4 hours later I was at 17mmol!!! Think I over corrected and ended up low in the middle of the night and this morning. blurgh


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> 3.3 this morning. Had a real weird one last night. Dinner - was at 5.9, injected and ate to my normal ratio. Although i was sure a little insulin came out of me. Tested 4 hours later I was at 17mmol!!! Think I over corrected and ended up low in the middle of the night and this morning. blurgh



Ha......I was 5.9 at dinner, bolused ......2 hours later I was 14.1, corrected, a little later 12.9.....corrected again. At 6.30 I was 2.6....damn!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> Ha......I was 5.9 at dinner, bolused ......2 hours later I was 14.1, corrected, a little later 12.9.....corrected again. At 6.30 I was 2.6....damn!



I have no idea what went on last night really, its a diabetes mystery! The weird thing was, my correction ammount in theory was the ammount I should have bolused for my meal, So I either didnt inject at all.. ( I forgot to check the memory on my lovely new pen!) & imagined the whole insulin leakage thing... Or the whole amount leaked in some form or another out of me, or a bit stayed in and therefore brought on the hypo in the night??


----------



## AJLang

Phil and Benny sorry to hear you woke up to Hypnos as well. It's not a nice way to start the day


----------



## AlisonM

Woke to a lovely 4.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woke to a lovely 4.7 today.



That's brilliant Ally!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4 *this morning although I was very suprised as I had a big pasta dinner last night with garlic bread...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me this morning - higher than usual for me, but I went to bed at 7.5 after slight meal bolus miscalc, so actually stayed steady overnight


----------



## Steff

7.3 for me....


----------



## AJLang

What a wonderful morning 5.0 and yet another night of uninterrupted sleep I love my pump


----------



## bennyg70

a 9.0 for me today.

Bloomin meal roound my mothers last night and I swear she has no idea after 20 years that im diabetic, or forgotten in old age.. But she does such nice food I just want to eat it all.. So carb enriched and full of fat.. Probably worse than A chinese so, Im not too dissapointed, Could have been a loooooottttt worse!


----------



## pgcity

7.4 today to start the random rollercoaster


----------



## Phil65

9.7 for me!  ....maybe should have multi wave bolused, had an early Burns night supper! went to bed on 4.3, bit nervous at that so had some dark chocolate, ....got it wrong!


----------



## LeeLee

Having finally got a meter from GP, it only came with 10 strips and I'll have to beg for more.  I've done my waking figures for the last 4 days... 
5.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.2


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Having finally got a meter from GP, it only came with 10 strips and I'll have to beg for more.  I've done my waking figures for the last 4 days...
> 5.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.2



Those are great LeeLee!


----------



## Phil65

LeeLee said:


> Having finally got a meter from GP, it only came with 10 strips and I'll have to beg for more.  I've done my waking figures for the last 4 days...
> 5.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.2



...nearly as good as Northerner's!


----------



## LeeLee

Phil65 said:


> ...nearly as good as Northerner's!


Thanks... Am I allowed to feel a bit smug with only diet/exercise/Metformin in my toolkit?


----------



## AlisonM

7.9! What? That's the highest I've been in weeks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.7.....


----------



## AJLang

Amazing morning 5.0 again and no bolus during the night


----------



## bennyg70

5.4 today to finish brightly on a fairly indifferent week of FBG tests.

4.6, 3.9, 3.3, 9, 5.4


----------



## Phil65

morning all 6.7 for me


----------



## LeeLee

A nice 5.1 to round off my week.  Running low on strips now. I'll do a few more days once I've settled in to the walk to work and back, to see what that does to my BGs.


----------



## AlisonM

Woke at 3.6 this morning. Oops!


----------



## pgcity

Quite rubbish 10.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Well done Alan.  7.8 before bed and 7.4 upon waking.  Very good?  No.....discovered that it was 13 at 3.30am.


----------



## AlisonM

Still running a bit low. Woke at 3.9 this morning.


----------



## pgcity

5.5 for me today


----------



## Phil65

4.2 happy


----------



## Dory

wow.  impressed at everyone's readings on here. well done.  

very late but I'll join this one as it could be fun.  I woke up to a 6.9 this morning.  (well actually I woke up to my windscreen man knocking on my front door to come and change the cracked one. but hey ho).


----------



## AJLang

Hello Dory and good morning everyone else.  8.5 for me.  I had lunch out yesterday so I didn't eat dinner.  That led to me halving my basal from 1am to 5am because I wouldn't have the gastroparesis food hanging around.  Clearly it worked because otherwise I would have had a big hypo during the night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me.


----------



## Dory

morning.....9.5 for me which sadly does happen more often than occasionally   however i think I've worked out why.....will be posting under a separate thread later


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> morning.....9.5 for me which sadly does happen more often than occasionally   however i think I've worked out why.....will be posting under a separate thread later



The good thing is that you are looking for answers  Hope you can crack it soon!


----------



## pgcity

7.2 today. Come on andy


----------



## Phil65

4.9 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

A nice steady 4.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me.


----------



## pgcity

9.5 after going to bed at 6.3. No hypo hangover but feeling a bit bunged up. Surely not another cold.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.5 after going to bed at 6.3. No hypo hangover but feeling a bit bunged up. Surely not another cold.



Hope nothing materialises and you feel lots better very soon!


----------



## Phil65

good morning, 6.9


----------



## bennyg70

4.0 for me #Scrapedthrough!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 4.0 for me #Scrapedthrough!



Living on the edge Benny!


----------



## AJLang

15.0 for me this morning and not sure why.  I didn't eat anything after lunch yesterday - it was 15.2 at bedtime so I had a bolus of 3.2 which should have taken it down to a BG of 5 - but it didn't go down  Then had a bolus of 3.3 when I woke up and two hours later it has only gone down to 12.2.  Have changed my cannula and left a message with my pump nurse and to try and sort out a different size cannula - it is very frustrating.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 15.0 for me this morning and not sure why.  I didn't eat anything after lunch yesterday - it was 15.2 at bedtime so I had a bolus of 3.2 which should have taken it down to a BG of 5 - but it didn't go down  Then had a bolus of 3.3 when I woke up and two hours later it has only gone down to 12.2.  Have changed my cannula and left a message with my pump nurse and to try and sort out a different size cannula - it is very frustrating.



It does sound like there must have been something going on with delivering the boluses Amanda - hope you have a more settled day.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan


----------



## AlisonM

A nice, boring 4.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A nice, boring 4.3 today.



Great to see Alison


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

8.9 today. Fingers crossed I am fighting a cold off


----------



## bennyg70

9.4 This morning... Had a terribly naughty meal out last night (With pudding) - split injections. Was hoping for better though. Went to bed at 4.8, woke up at 2.30 @ 6.4 mmol/l(Expected a rise - this was also 4 hours from when we ate pudding) and then a further risebetwen 2.30am and 6.30am as I woke at 9.4mmol... healthy few nights now I think to make up for it.


----------



## Dory

11.8 this morning due to last night's antics.

'I want to cry' doesn't quite cover it.

Oh well, morning basal/bolus/correctional should sort that out before lunch.


----------



## Phil65

6.2 for me


----------



## megga

8.9 this morning, dont know why, but still not in the doubles  thats over two weeks now, think i should reward myself with 8 cans of beer, large pizza pak of Jaffa cakes and some jam doughnuts  or may be just a carrot


----------



## AlisonM

Slightly higher this morning at 5.4, but still well in the zone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

7.9 to start this morning


----------



## bennyg70

7.3 for me, which Im much happier with. That marks 24 days now in single figures... (Some low results in there, 1 or 2 middle of the night corrctions, and a few 8s and 9s however). Much better than this time last year waking up too 10 - 15s every day


----------



## runner

4 today, felt a bit shaky, so got up and porridge straight away!


----------



## Dory

12.0 today.  All because I had a few slices of ham for dinner last night after I got in from weigh-in.

DSN still hasn't phoned with an appt today, despite my anxious phone call yesterda requesting an emergency appointment.


----------



## Phil65

5.4 for me..... but corrected an 8.4 during the night


----------



## AJLang

24 at 5am Joys of having a cold.  Bolus correction brought it down to 10 at 7am.  Have had another small bolus and set the TBR at 200%.  Did this TBR during the day yesterday but panicked with bolus corrections so had a hypo mid-afternoon.  I'm rather surprised that a cold needs so much insulin. Never noticed this so much on MDI


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 24 at 5am Joys of having a cold.  Bolus correction brought it down to 10 at 7am.  Have had another small bolus and set the TBR at 200%.  Did this TBR during the day yesterday but panicked with bolus corrections so had a hypo mid-afternoon.  I'm rather surprised that a cold needs so much insulin. Never noticed this so much on MDI



Aw! Hope you are feeling much better very soon Amanda! At least you have a better tool to help you deal with things now - hope things settle quickly.

I woke to an astonishing 4.1 this morning  Now, considering that I don't take any basal insulin, that's very surprising!


----------



## bennyg70

A 4.3 for me... 

I think ive realised if I snack on nuts, or crisps (Bolused for) or bits of meat, Ice cream (Bolused for) etc late on - ie after dinner 9pm onwards, I usually have an issue when I wake up the next day like ill be in the 8s and 9s, so i was brave and went to bed on a 7.3 took an "anticipation dose" and woke to a 4.3 . If I hadnt I predict Id of been in the 9s.


----------



## AJLang

How did you manage 4.1.  The rumours are true - you've been cured


----------



## AJLang

Well done Benny


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> How did you manage 4.1.  The rumours are true - you've been cured



I know! I was 3.7 before bed so had a jelly baby. Wasn't worried about night hypos as no insulin on board, so clearly I stayed rock-steady overnight!


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> I know! I was 3.7 before bed so had a jelly baby. Wasn't worried about night hypos as no insulin on board, so clearly I stayed rock-steady overnight!



I think you should be kidnapped and studied for the benefit of us all. 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

happy chappy... 5.5 after going out for dinner last night (chocolate brownie and ice cream for pudding!)


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> happy chappy... 5.5 after going out for dinner last night (chocolate brownie and ice cream for pudding!)



Perfection!


----------



## Abi

I had a pack of peanuts- 8g CHO after evening meal for which I did not bolus
6.6 pre bed, woke at 3 am and checked- 11.1. Small correction bolus brought me back to 6.7 pre breakfast. 
I'm finding lately that although nuts alone would lead to a hypo if I bolused prior to eating them, adding a bit on to the meal bolus if I''m eating faster acting carbs such as bread, seems to work ok- but gets a bit more complicated if eating them between meals on their own


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> happy chappy... 5.5 after going out for dinner last night (chocolate brownie and ice cream for pudding!)



Any special tactics involved ? Extended magical bolus's or the like?


----------



## runner

5.1 for me this am.  Blimey Northe, didn't realise you weren't on Basal - is it all that running?  Whatever it is, keep it up


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 5.1 for me this am.  Blimey Northe, didn't realise you weren't on Basal - is it all that running?  Whatever it is, keep it up



I've had about 8 units of lantus since April 2012!  Those were when I had slight illnesses and waking levels were creeping up. Running certainly makes a difference


----------



## Dory

I'm ashamed to post I was 17.0 when i woke up this morning.  This was after a really rough night.  went to my combat class for the first time in about 3 weeks last night.  checked reading at 5pm, it was 6.0.  By time i got to gym I was feeling low and so had a twix (thinking biscuit + caramel = quick boost and sustenance so i don't crash through the class).  Also set a TBR of 50% to last through the class.  got home and tested at 7.45pm and it was 12.2.  had some dinner so had a bolus plus correctional bolus and re tested at 10.30pm and it was 8.4.  had some fruit and yoghurt, so cue another bolus and small correctional bolus.  checked again at bed (12.30am) and it was 4.6.  

set my alarm for 3am, tested and it was 3.3 (worrying that I hadn't woken myself up by that point).  ate 15g glucose tabs and did a TBR of 50% for 30 minutes. tested 20 minutes later and it was 3.2.  got up, had a handful of grapes and some sharon fruit and changed the TBR to 20% for an hour.

all wrong i know!  TBR during the night would have been fine to keep at 50% rather than dropping to 20% but by that point i was feeling really bad. Also, the TBR during the class would have better placed a few hours after the class, not during it (but I thought that if I did it during the class I definitely wouldn't go low).  live and learn i guess.

checked reading an hour ago and it's 5.0 - can I use that as a waking reading instead? 

spoken to my DSN this morning - am seeing her next monday - who has suggested that for time being, i try not to correct the high bGs as otherwise my liver will never have a chance to top up with glycogen.


----------



## runner

There's no shame in readings Dory, we all have ups and downs and the big D often has a mind of it's own.  The thing is you checked out what went wrong and spoke to DSN


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> I'm ashamed to post I was 17.0 when i woke up this morning.  This was after a really rough night.  went to my combat class for the first time in about 3 weeks last night.  checked reading at 5pm, it was 6.0.  By time i got to gym I was feeling low and so had a twix (thinking biscuit + caramel = quick boost and sustenance so i don't crash through the class).  Also set a TBR of 50% to last through the class.  got home and tested at 7.45pm and it was 12.2.  had some dinner so had a bolus plus correctional bolus and re tested at 10.30pm and it was 8.4.  had some fruit and yoghurt, so cue another bolus and small correctional bolus.  checked again at bed (12.30am) and it was 4.6.
> 
> set my alarm for 3am, tested and it was 3.3 (worrying that I hadn't woken myself up by that point).  ate 15g glucose tabs and did a TBR of 50% for 30 minutes. tested 20 minutes later and it was 3.2.  got up, had a handful of grapes and some sharon fruit and changed the TBR to 20% for an hour.
> 
> all wrong i know!  TBR during the night would have been fine to keep at 50% rather than dropping to 20% but by that point i was feeling really bad. Also, the TBR during the class would have better placed a few hours after the class, not during it (but I thought that if I did it during the class I definitely wouldn't go low).  live and learn i guess.
> 
> checked reading an hour ago and it's 5.0 - can I use that as a waking reading instead?
> 
> spoken to my DSN this morning - am seeing her next monday - who has suggested that for time being, i try not to correct the high bGs as otherwise my liver will never have a chance to top up with glycogen.



...rough isn't it! you try and exercise to lose weight,get healthy etc and then have to eat more, blood sugars all over the place ahhhhh! 

My thinking is ...sort your hypo out don't adjust your basal with TBRs, putting a TBR on as a result of hypo will only start to lower your BG an hour or two from the TBR. Looks like you also stacked your insulin so much that your body had no idea what was going on....hope you are back in range and feeling better.


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Any special tactics involved ? Extended magical bolus's or the like?



......absolute fluke Ben! was 5.5 pre meal at 8.45, had skewered prawns followed by gammon,pineapple relish,egg and chips, half a choc brownie and ice cream washed down with half a bottle of red. 10.45pm I was 7.6, I was tempted to correct slightly and was worried I might have some insulin on board, so didn't. 7am I was 5.5  10am (cheerios at 7.30) 5.6


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ......absolute fluke Ben! was 5.5 pre meal at 8.45, had skewered prawns followed by gammon,pineapple relish,egg and chips, half a choc brownie and ice cream washed down with half a bottle of red. 10.45pm I was 7.6, I was tempted to correct slightly and was worried I might have some insulin on board, so didn't. 7am I was 5.5  10am (cheerios at 7.30) 5.6



Lucky #~@!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm. 7.2 for me this morning. Lack of sleep maybe?


----------



## pgcity

Dory said:


> I'm ashamed to post I was 17.0 when i woke up this morning.  This was after a really rough night.  went to my combat class for the first time in about 3 weeks last night.  checked reading at 5pm, it was 6.0.  By time i got to gym I was feeling low and so had a twix (thinking biscuit + caramel = quick boost and sustenance so i don't crash through the class).  Also set a TBR of 50% to last through the class.  got home and tested at 7.45pm and it was 12.2.  had some dinner so had a bolus plus correctional bolus and re tested at 10.30pm and it was 8.4.  had some fruit and yoghurt, so cue another bolus and small correctional bolus.  checked again at bed (12.30am) and it was 4.6.
> 
> set my alarm for 3am, tested and it was 3.3 (worrying that I hadn't woken myself up by that point).  ate 15g glucose tabs and did a TBR of 50% for 30 minutes. tested 20 minutes later and it was 3.2.  got up, had a handful of grapes and some sharon fruit and changed the TBR to 20% for an hour.
> 
> all wrong i know!  TBR during the night would have been fine to keep at 50% rather than dropping to 20% but by that point i was feeling really bad. Also, the TBR during the class would have better placed a few hours after the class, not during it (but I thought that if I did it during the class I definitely wouldn't go low).  live and learn i guess.
> 
> checked reading an hour ago and it's 5.0 - can I use that as a waking reading instead?
> 
> spoken to my DSN this morning - am seeing her next monday - who has suggested that for time being, i try not to correct the high bGs as otherwise my liver will never have a chance to top up with glycogen.



No need to feel ashamed. Everyone has bad times. You're doing all you can to help yourself and that's all anyone can do.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

10.4 for me this morning. No theory as yet.


----------



## bennyg70

12.3 for me today - Brings an end too the long run of 25 days in single figures   (I blame the celebratory curry last night - Rather dissapointed though as I thought id got the split injections spot on) boo


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 12.3 for me today - Brings an end too the long run of 25 days in single figures   (I blame the celebratory curry last night - Rather dissapointed though as I thought id got the split injections spot on) boo



Aw, shame  Still 25 days of single figures is pretty good going and you do have a possible explanation for it


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

14.4 for me this morning 

Although in my defense, I had a hypo at 2am..had bowl of cereal to boost sugars when I was asleep as I don't wake up during one. Ended up not sleeping all night, and i'm ill so off work, but now I just feel like I am making excuses for my bad reading!


----------



## AJLang

8.3 which I'm very happy with


----------



## Northerner

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> 14.4 for me this morning
> 
> Although in my defense, I had a hypo at 2am..had bowl of cereal to boost sugars when I was asleep as I don't wake up during one. Ended up not sleeping all night, and i'm ill so off work, but now I just feel like I am making excuses for my bad reading!



Sounds like you may need to adjust your basal insulin - what was your level before bed?

Hope you start to feel better today


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you may need to adjust your basal insulin - what was your level before bed?
> 
> Hope you start to feel better today



5.2 before I went to bed, which is good for me

Thank you  Last say of antibiotics today so fingers crossed!


----------



## AlisonM

5.2 for me too this morning. Spot on.


----------



## Dory

4.3 this morning for me - low due to combat last night...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Last 7 days...
Saturday 26/01 08:10 - *18.0*
Sunday 27/01 08:29 - *12.7*
Monday 28/01 08:55 - *2.9*
Tuesday 29/01 08:20 - *2.9*
Wednesday 30/01 07:41 - *3.1*
Thursday 31/01 10:35 - *7.5*
Friday 01/02 15:50 - *11.6*

(Just though I'd dare myself to have a go on here embarrassed.com)


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Last 7 days...
> Saturday 26/01 08:10 - 18.0
> Sunday 27/01 08:29 - 12.7
> Monday 28/01 08:55 - 2.9
> Tuesday 29/01 08:20 - 2.9
> Wednesday 30/01 07:41 - 3.1
> Thursday 31/01 10:35 - 7.5
> Friday 01/02 15:50 - 11.6
> 
> (Just though I'd dare myself to have a go on here embarrassed.com)



That's quite a range of numbers Gill, are you still struggling to get your basal right?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's quite a range of numbers Gill, are you still struggling to get your basal right?




I certainly am. It needs increasing (which I'm doing at the moment) then it needs decreasing then.....
11/01 increased from 22>24 / 18/01 increased from 24>26 / 27/01 increased from 26<28 - so leaving about 1 week to see how things go.

Averages:
7 days = (dafne) 8.3 / (meter) 8.6
14 days = (dafne) 8.4 / (meter) 8.5
30 days = (dafne) 9.6 / (meter) 9.7
90 days = (dafne) 8.4 / (meter) 9.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.3 for me.  Cold still seems to be affecting my bgs


----------



## pgcity

6.4 and sunshine. Who could ask for a better start to the day?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

08:13 - *2.9* - had  4 jelly babies
08:37 - *4.4* - treated myself to just 1 more jelly baby eeeek!


----------



## Steff

8.8 for me....


----------



## AlisonM

Back down again this morning at 4.2 after a night of hypos with a low of 2.6. It was my own fault, I was feeling a bit sick so I skipped dinner last night. Choccy Hobnobs anyone?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today again.


----------



## pgcity

7.1 to start today


----------



## Steff

7.0 for me today...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.0 for me today...



Better than yesterday Steff, are you starting to feel better now?


----------



## Newtothis

Havent been testing recently (no strips) but now back on track and this morning *4.2*


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Havent been testing recently (no strips) but now back on track and this morning *4.2*



Good to see you are still getting such superb numbers Amanda!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Better than yesterday Steff, are you starting to feel better now?



Hi Alan,
Antibiotics dnt seem to have had a detremental effect on me yet cough still around , but BS is going down so im happy with that


----------



## AlisonM

All the fours, 4.4 today.


----------



## AJLang

6.2 before bed and 7.8 upon waking which is great but again it has gone up to 13 at 2.30am not sure if there is anything that I can do about that except accept that it's because of the gastroparesis and be glad that I don't need to do a 3am bolus to get it down for the morning.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

11:07 - *4.9* - illness/started with a head cold



Does everybody do their fasting/waking levels ie before you're out of bed and on the move or breakfast levels ie when you've been moving around? Mine today was my breakfast level.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 11:07 - *4.9* - illness/started with a head cold
> 
> 
> 
> Does everybody do their fasting/waking levels ie before you're out of bed and on the move or breakfast levels ie when you've been moving around? Mine today was my breakfast level.



I always do mine a few minutes after I've got out of bed i.e. after I've been to the loo and put the kettle/computer/telly on!


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me .....


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for me today


----------



## AJLang

7.3. I've now had a run of single figure BGs in the morning without having to bolus at night


----------



## bennyg70

7.1 for me


----------



## runner

10.1 for me today - after cup of tea in bed!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

An excellent 5.4 for me. The Insulinx seems to run about a point higher than the FFLite.


----------



## Phil65

after a good run......today 11.9,Sun 11.5,Sat 3.1,Fri 7.6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

08:47 - *2.7* - had 4 jelly babies
(done after I'd been to the toilet and been downstairs to put the kettle on)
still suffering with a head cold  

09:04 - *5.4*


----------



## Newtothis

*4.9* today


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me .....


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.4  for me


----------



## runner

15 this am   When I had basal dose yesterday eve, thought pen didn't work properly, no pressure behind the plunger, but didn't re-dose in case, and pre-bed numbers OK.  Looks like it may not have delivered dose.


----------



## bennyg70

7.9 for me, went to bed on a 7.5 so happy with that.


----------



## Phil65

8.0 for me, went to bed on 7.0 .....better


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> 8.0 for me, went to bed on 7.0 .....better



Always reassuring to know that your basals doing something right!


----------



## AlisonM

Bedtime 6.2, waking 5.4. Nice.


----------



## bennyg70

AlisonM said:


> Bedtime 6.2, waking 5.4. Nice.



Im getting very jealous of your numbers you know!!


----------



## AlisonM

bennyg70 said:


> Im getting very jealous of your numbers you know!!



You should have been here for the first three years of the roller coaster ride!  It's been horrendous in spite of my best efforts. I still can't believe something is finally working. Still, it's only been a few weeks, maybe when I have a few months under my belt I'll believe it.


----------



## bennyg70

AlisonM said:


> You should have been here for the first three years of the roller coaster ride!  It's been horrendous in spite of my best efforts. I still can't believe something is finally working. Still, it's only been a few weeks, maybe when I have a few months under my belt I'll believe it.



So what has been the main change? Its really great to hear


----------



## Aoife

bedtime 6.1 waking 12.4   no idea what happened there


----------



## Mossey

Woke to a 3.1  Don't know if you will get this message as its my first ever post on anything and not sure if I've done it right !  Been trying to register with Twitter/Facebook etc but mucked those up somehow so thought, lets try and join something useful instead  Don't know my way round yet but here's hoping I'm 'live' and working


----------



## Mossey

Lost now.    Can I get back to beginning of this thread ?  Something at the top says 'Subscribe to this thread'  What ?  Perhaps I'm too old for this technology  Going to go round park on my skates.   Burn off some units instead.  Perhaps some news when I get back


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Woke to a 3.1  Don't know if you will get this message as its my first ever post on anything and not sure if I've done it right !  Been trying to register with Twitter/Facebook etc but mucked those up somehow so thought, lets try and join something useful instead  Don't know my way round yet but here's hoping I'm 'live' and working



Hi Mossey, welcome to the forum  

Just have a play around with the forum - you can't break anything and if something ends up in the wrong place we can move it for you


----------



## Phil65

Aoife said:


> bedtime 6.1 waking 12.4   no idea what happened there



....hypo during the night and a bounce as a result?


----------



## AlisonM

bennyg70 said:


> So what has been the main change? Its really great to hear



Allergies, increasing memory problems, Dr Idiot and misdiagnosis all combined to make this an 'interesting' journey. Insulin alone isn't enough I'm told and it's taken three years of constant whining, crying and nagging to find something that works (Victoza) alongside the insulin without making me feel so bad I want to end it all. I now have tools in place to help overcome the memory issues and they seem to be working so far.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

forgot to test - bedtime eeeek!
7.8 - this morning - (done after I'd been to the toilet and been downstairs to put the kettle on)


----------



## Steff

10.3 darts food last night oops


----------



## pgcity

A very disappointing 10.9. Turned basal down 10% following alcohol consumption. Clearly not required.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.3 upon waking


----------



## Mossey

Disappointing 14 after big meal out and should have upped Lantus a bit more than I did.


----------



## bennyg70

I Win I win... This is about who can get the highest isnt it? 

16.1mmol urgh. 

Forgot to take basal last night. Also decided to have a bowl of ice cream before bed and im not convinced my carb ratio is correct for post 9.30pm so that could have been a factor. Plus a iwent a tiny bit low at about 7.30pm. So all in all I am Naff.


----------



## runner

9.1 - better than yesterday!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

9.3 - bedtime
7.4 - this morning


----------



## AlisonM

4.8 this morning after a restless night listening to a howling gale and a hail storm. Lovely.


----------



## Phil65

I'm showing off but....this doesn't happen very often!:

Before bed - 5.7 (dinner was stirfry chicken,noodles,pepper and green leaves followed by blitzed blueberries with creme fraiche and double cream with 2 chocolate hobnobs at the base)

2.30am - 5.8

6.30am - 5.7

...good morning!


----------



## Mossey

Amazing   Manage that sometimes after silly eating but like this morning .. Not !  After 10 years of the big D it is so refreshing to hear other people in the same boat. All I've spoken to to in all that time are the hospital and clinic staff. Their attitude generally is 'must try harder'  which makes you feel a failure. Strikes me we're all failures then according to them because nobody gets it right all the time ... Do they ? !


----------



## AlisonM

I blame it all on the Higgs Boson myself. I reckon the little devil is whizzing about ricocheting off diabetic ions and changing the charge from positive to negative or vice versa. Depending on the charge our numbers go up or down. A sort of cosmic diabetic pinball.


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> I blame it all on the Higgs Boson myself. I reckon the little devil is whizzing about ricocheting off diabetic ions and changing the charge from positive to negative or vice versa. Depending on the charge our numbers go up or down. A sort of cosmic diabetic pinball.



I agree


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## Mossey

I reckon you're spot on. Think I'll write to Brian Cox. See if there's anything he can do


----------



## AlisonM

Mossey said:


> I reckon you're spot on. Think I'll write to Brian Cox. See if there's anything he can do



He'll have to find it first! They keep saying they found but it turns out to be something else, like a boatswain (bosun) maybe.


----------



## AJLang

2.4 this morning


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> He'll have to find it first! They keep saying they found but it turns out to be something else, like a boatswain (bosun) maybe.



Maybe it's the fluctuations in Dark Matter in the Universe - I'm sure Brian could help whatever it is 

5.5 today - much better.


----------



## bennyg70

7.3mmol for me. and feeling a lot fresher.


----------



## pippaandben

6.8 today. Basal holding me at 4.8 during day but miscalculated chips!! so 12.8 at 2hour mark!!


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> 2.4 this morning



oooops!


----------



## Phil65

a rubbish 8.5 for me after a rubbish 14.1 before bed....rubbish cannulas!


----------



## AJLang

I feel your frustration about the cannulas.  Touch wood since I started changing mine every day I've had no more cannula problems.


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> I feel your frustration about the cannulas.  Touch wood since I started changing mine every day I've had no more cannula problems.



...after a good couple of weeks I suppose it was going to happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## AlisonM

Only 4.0 today, and a nasty 2.6 during the night.


----------



## Mossey

Morning all. 5.4 at 6am so well chuffed today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

21.7 - bedtime    
2.8 - this morning

Bedtime
had supper - butter puffs x4 with literally a scraping of jam before i went to bed and did this test - apart from that nothing else during the evening done differently.


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

6.9 for me......


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  10.4 for me today - got a bad cough and cold


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northener sorry to hear about the cough and cold. I hope that you feel much better very soon.  11.3 for me this morning but I'm not too disappointed because I guesstimated a Chinese takeaway which included four sweet and sour king prawn balls


----------



## runner

8.7 - have no idea why!

Get better soon Northe.


----------



## Phil65

....another cannula/absorbtion site problem, 11.4 after being 7.4 at 3am


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Good morning  10.4 for me today - got a bad cough and cold



...hope you feel better soon Alan


----------



## bennyg70

Looks like weve all been in the wars. 11.5 for me today. Had a nasty hypo during dinner last night which I completly lost track of what id eaten, what foods were then gonna spike me later etc etc, spiked at 13.4 before bed, took a monsterous correction of 3.5u, which should have sent me low, but woke at 11.5mmol. RUBBISH

Hope you all feel better & get better ones tommorow!


----------



## pippaandben

5.8 this morning after huge 150g carb meal last night and only 8.0 at bedtime. MDI works!!!


----------



## Mossey

Morning.  8.30am 3.9. Sounds good but truth is 16  at 6am after monster meal out last night so treated myself to another 5 novorapid.   Took double insulin for meal and 50% more Lantus at bedtime. Not enough obviously.   Enjoying a choccy biscuit and cup of tea pre breakfast before long day climbing up and down my ladder so slightly reduced novorapid  today. Hope Alan ?!' feeling better soon.


----------



## Phil65

pippaandben said:


> 5.8 this morning after huge 150g carb meal last night and only 8.0 at bedtime. MDI works!!!




......sometimes!


----------



## AlisonM

A nice comfy 5.8 for me as well this morning. 8.1 last night and no hypos.

You and your Teddy cuddle up under the duvet and coddle yourselves Alan.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.8 - bedtime
2.9 - this morning


Last 5 days 04/02 - 08/02

Mon 04/02
2.7

Tue 05/02
Bedtime - forgot to test
Am - 7.8

Wed 06/02
Bedtime - 9.3
Am - 7.4

Thur 07/02
Bedtime - 21.7
Am - 2.8

Fri 08/02
Bedtime - 5.8
Am - 2.9




Northerner said:


> got a bad cough and cold




Get well soon x


----------



## pgcity

8.0 today which is a good effort for me as I had pasta for tea and rarely dose correctly for it.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## pippaandben

5.2 this morning after 2.9 last night - over compensated for a slice of birthday cake forgetting the dogs had half of it!


----------



## AJLang

10.5 this morning not sure why it went up


----------



## Mossey

Very annoying when you do that as I know!  8 this morning. 2 large jacket pots with dinner which I didn't intend to finish but was but too greedy and forgot to top up insulin.


----------



## Mossey

Was referring to pippaandben's birthday cake but AJLang got in the middle!  Not too good on sites like this knowing what I am doing. Can't even get smilies to work. Never mind. Getting there and it's really good to see how other people are managing.  Smilie face !


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me cough about STILL but now sore throat so imagine i could go higher


----------



## AlisonM

5.9. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## pgcity

6.2 after a long lie in


----------



## Abi

Happy to report a 7.1 this am after a few days of chaos due to hormones


----------



## mum2westiesGill

18.9 - bedtime
2.6 - this morning

Bedtime
had supper - butter puffs x4 with cheese on but snacking during the evening on a bowl of doritos (DD fault  )

maybe I should be doing a small correction at this level


----------



## Phil65

5.1 this morning


----------



## Shaz White

18.6 !!!  I am rubbish at this diabetes thing, hate it


----------



## Dory

10.1 today, 5.4 yesterday - both bedtime readings prior were perfect (6-7).

the 5.4 was after me doing an experimental TBR increase at bedtime the night before to count for the fact I ate very close to bed...thought I'd try it again last night - was gutted when it hadn't worked but just reading a comment by Benny about fats in foods and realised that last night I had HUGE plate of salmon with roasted veg whereas the night before I had a bit of skinless chicken breast and a yoghurt.  So have concluded that a big meal will need more of an increase on the TBR before bed.  Possibly.  Who knows?  this is type 1 after all.

oh well, will see how i get on tonight - out for a meal with the girls so that may well count as a late meal.


----------



## Mossey

Don't give up.  I thought I was rubbish but have sort of got the hang of it.


----------



## runner

15.5 again this morning - the old Dark Matter is at play again arrg.


----------



## pgcity

Shaz White said:


> 18.6 !!!  I am rubbish at this diabetes thing, hate it



We all have rubbish days. Hope it's behaving better now


----------



## Dory

morning all, 6.7 for me this morning (with a TBR increase of 20% for 3hrs at bed last night).

Maybe that's the trick when eating close to bed.  Watch this space....


----------



## pippaandben

5.8 this morning - highest this week was 7.1


----------



## Mossey

Morning all. 3.9 at 4am so good excuse for cuppa and biscuit in case it was on it's way down.  6.4 8.30am so was a good gamble.


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me ........


----------



## runner

7.5 for me - much better


----------



## pgcity

7.1 today.


----------



## Steff

pgcity said:


> 7.1 today.



could of been alot worse after result last night


----------



## Aoife

3.9, perfect excuse for a bowl of Frosties!


----------



## Mossey

Aoife said:


> 3.9, perfect excuse for a bowl of Frosties!



That's the joy of being a diabetic. We have excuses for sweet treats. Non D's don't have that !  !


----------



## brett

8.1 this am


----------



## mum2westiesGill

no test - bedtime
2.6 - this morning


----------



## pgcity

Steff said:


> could of been alot worse after result last night



The booze got me through it. Southampton played really well and thoroughly deserved the win.


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 at bedtime. 6.4 this morning. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Phil65

7.4....after an all day Session yday


----------



## Shaz White

pgcity said:


> We all have rubbish days. Hope it's behaving better now



6.3 this morning which is great haven't seen one of those readings in ages! But how did I do it? Not a clue I guess if I knew that I would be sorted but I am not I will be back up in the 20's later no doubt


----------



## Mossey

9.1 not good, but lovely snow outside


----------



## bennyg70

4.3 after two correction doses in the night


----------



## Steff

7.3 for moi ...


----------



## pippaandben

6.7 after 10.5 last night. Previously was 5.8 after 11.4 previous. Why? If I knew I reckon I could make a million!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

12.7 - bedtime
3.2 - this morning

In the process of bringing BI to a morning dose instead of night time (10.00pm). Going to do it backwards so did it 1 hour earlier (9.00pm). Will leave it at this time for 4/5 days before altering again. Hope this is the right way of doing it rather than doing it in one big jump missing a night time dose and having to watch out for a high BS the next morning.


----------



## Phil65

acccckkkkk 17.9! ....cannula problem


----------



## AlisonM

4.3 for me. Might have had a hypo last night judging by how groggy I feel today but it didn't wake me. That could be a bit worrying now I think about it.


----------



## Northerner

8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## runner

9 this morning


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> 8.0 for me this morning.



Hows the cough etc Al?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> 8.0 for me this morning.



....not too bad, considering your under the weather Alan


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for me after going to bed at 6.4.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today. Had 3 hypos yesterday so am guessing that I'm finally recovering from this cough/infection.


----------



## AJLang

Glad to hear that you are recovering Northener. 5.2 for me - first waking single figure for several days


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Glad to hear that you are recovering Northener. 5.2 for me - first waking single figure for several days



Great news Amanda!


----------



## pgcity

8.9 to start today. Some basal changes are on the way


----------



## pippaandben

6.7 this morning after 16.9 last night - didn't allow for the pearl barley in the stew and also forgot metformin. Definitely a senior moment!


----------



## Mossey

17.9 at bedtime ! ! Not too sure why. 2.9 at 4am, so tea and biscuits and 3 units to avoid morning spike, and 6.9 now


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 17.9 at bedtime ! ! Not too sure why. 2.9 at 4am, so tea and biscuits and 3 units to avoid morning spike, and 6.9 now



That's quite a nasty swing Mossey  Why the 3 units with the tea and biscuits after the hypo though? Seems it worked for you, but doesn't it suggest that you overtreated the hypo if you needed more insulin to avoid going high?


----------



## runner

7.5 today - that's better!

I was advised not to use an adjustment dose, just match what you're eating at the next meal after having a hypo, to allow the liver to replenish it's store of glucose, if that helps.


----------



## Mossey

Well I figure if I have to correct my level I may as well have a treat as well especially at that time in the morning ! So choccy bics and had the insulin for those   Done it before and it normally works for me.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Well I figure if I have to correct my level I may as well have a treat as well especially at that time in the morning ! So choccy bics and had the insulin for those   Done it before and it normally works for me.



Whatever works for you!  Can you find a reason why your levels dropped 15 mmol/l overnight? Did you still have some mealtime insulin circulating when you went to bed?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

13.5 - bedtime - had sandwich 2 slices (30g carbs) (hubby surprised me with a prawn one) instead of butter puffs x4 with cheese.
17.9 - night/basal test
9.8 - this morning - eeeek! where's the hypo gone!

have decided to stick with BI at the usual time 10.00pm and do some basal testing but typical where's that hypo! Should I do another basal test tonight?


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Whatever works for you!  Can you find a reason why your levels dropped 15 mmol/l overnight? Did you still have some mealtime insulin circulating when you went to bed?



Must have had and forgot that I had dinner bit later than normal.  Took correction dose at bedtime as 17 but obviously bit too much   Tiny bit less and would have woken 8 am fine.  All a learning curve


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Must have had and forgot that I had dinner bit later than normal.  Took correction dose at bedtime as 17 but obviously bit too much   Tiny bit less and would have woken 8 am fine.  All a learning curve



Experience is the best teacher!


----------



## AlisonM

Minor oops last night with a 9.2 at bedtime, a few weeks ago I'd've been delighted to get that low! A perfect 5.0 this morning. I am so liking this.


----------



## Phil65

7.0 before bed, had chicken fajitas for dinner followed by homemade rhubarb crumble and custard (so delicious but massive in carbs )...woke up to 5.8!


----------



## Steff

Morning early rise of 8.4 gr


----------



## AJLang

What a lovely night
Before bed. 6.6
2.30am 6.5
Upon waking 6.3

I'm a very happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> What a lovely night
> Before bed. 6.6
> 2.30am 6.5
> Upon waking 6.3
> 
> I'm a very happy bunny



Wow! That's awesome Amanda!!!! 

I was 6.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning early rise of 8.4 gr



Aw Steff  Are you still struggling with that infection?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener. All the better because my consultant, who is lovely, thought that because of the gastroparesis that I would still need to bolus at 3am.  I'm so glad that I've worked out what to do so that I can sleep through the night without the bolus..  Really pleased to see that your morning levels are back to normal


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northener. All the better because my consultant, who is lovely, thought that because of the gastroparesis that I would still need to bolus at 3am.  I'm so glad that I've worked out what to do so that I can sleep through the night without the bolus..  Really pleased to see that your morning levels are back to normal



Thanks Amanda  I still feel a bit under the weather and I've had to miss quite a bit of crucial training, so I'm not expecting a podium place in the half marathon...


----------



## AJLang

You don't need a podium place to be our champion


----------



## runner

AJ is right Northe 

10 this morning


----------



## bennyg70

6.8mmol today after going to bed on a 6.5mmol (With a snack plus insulin cus i is a pig. Also had lots of pancakes a couple of hours after dinner and a  big dinner!) Hopefulyl things are going to be coming back on track..


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. 5.9 today



Big improvement Mossey!


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Northe. Hope I can maintain it. Up and down ladders all day so extra test mid morning/afternoon best way forward I've found


----------



## Mossey

Quick question. As a Newby to the site I've been looking back at older postings and several people seem to use jelly babies to bring levels up when hypo.  Do they act as quickly as dextrose tablets. I thought they were the fastest as they were pure glucose.   Could I have been enjoying a few Jb's all these years for a change. ?


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Quick question. As a Newby to the site I've been looking back at older postings and several people seem to use jelly babies to bring levels up when hypo.  Do they act as quickly as dextrose tablets. I thought they were the fastest as they were pure glucose.   Could I have been enjoying a few Jb's all these years for a change. ?



I think people land on whatever works for them best. I prefer jelly babies because I find them easier to chew on than glucose tablets (and tastier!), plus they almost always work well for me. Some people insist on a drink like lucozade of full-sugar coke, which is probably the fastest acting stuff, but I don't feel I've had anything if I just drink. Jelly babies are also a lot cheaper than coke or lucozade!

Only one or two hypos have been dropping so fast for me that I've needed to drink something as opposed to just having a couple of JBs


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw Steff  Are you still struggling with that infection?



Seems it Hun


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Seems it Hun



I've been nearly two weeks getting over mine - unheard of for me! Hope by tomorrow you are feeling full of zing and raring to go!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've been nearly two weeks getting over mine - unheard of for me! Hope by tomorrow you are feeling full of zing and raring to go!



It'll be week 8 for me Friday Alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> It'll be week 8 for me Friday Alan



That's just not fair


----------



## mum2westiesGill

13.2 - bedtime
3.3 - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 13.2 - bedtime
> 3.3 - this morning



Oh dear, still struggling Gill  Have you spoken to your nurse lately?


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> 13.2 - bedtime
> 3.3 - this morning



Gill - do you take correction doses with that 13.2 at bedtime? Or do you leave them and they fall the way they do?

And what time do you eat dinner - then go to bed - therefore how long after eating do you read 13.2mmol.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, still struggling Gill  Have you spoken to your nurse lately?




Yes still struggling. The last time I should've spoken to my nurse was 10th Feb but that was when she passed her appointment onto the GP due to abnormal results with my HbA1c. Re that I've got my appointment for my US abdomen scan on Friday late afternoon eeeeeek!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

bennyg70 said:


> Gill - do you take correction doses with that 13.2 at bedtime? Or do you leave them and they fall the way they do?
> 
> And what time do you eat dinner - then go to bed - therefore how long after eating do you read 13.2mmol.




- do I take correction doses with that level at bedtime = no
- what time do I eat dinner = between 6pm and 7pm
- go to bed - and test once I'm in bed = between 11pm and 12pm

but_______during the evening i snack on crisps, don't eat things like nuts or salad.....because I seem to think it affects my ulcerative colitis.... but that's another story
- supper = usually something like butter puffs 4 x with a bit of cheese on or a sandwich 2 slices - warburtons medium sliced 17.7g carbs I think.


----------



## AlisonM

A lowish 4.2 today.


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> - do I take correction doses with that level at bedtime = no
> - what time do I eat dinner = between 6pm and 7pm
> - go to bed - and test once I'm in bed = between 11pm and 12pm
> 
> but_______during the evening i snack on crisps, don't eat things like nuts or salad.....because I seem to think it affects my ulcerative colitis.... but that's another story
> - supper = usually something like butter puffs 4 x with a bit of cheese on or a sandwich 2 slices - warburtons medium sliced 17.7g carbs I think.



Do you bolus for the snacking and suppers?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

bennyg70 said:


> Do you bolus for the snacking and suppers?




No because I've already bolused 1:10 (1u for every 10g carbs) before tea. If I've had 40g/50g carbs for tea then 4u/5u QA.

! I'm taking over this thread now with my problems  .com


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for me this morining


----------



## Phil65

5.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all 6.9 for me



Better than yesterday Steff!


----------



## bennyg70

7.3 hopefully getting back on track now


----------



## AJLang

A very shaky 2.5


----------



## pgcity

8.1 to start today


----------



## pippaandben

6.7 -this morning with 8.9 last night after remembering at 5pm I had not taken my basal at 10am. So took 8u then and missed the 10pm. Took usual 6u at 8am this morning and then at 9 tonight to get back on track. Must remember to set alarm to remind me!!


----------



## Mossey

5.1 this morning.  Correction dose 4am as large curry last night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

9.7 - bedtime
7.9 - this morning

- tea - 7.00pm
- no snacking on crisps during the evening
- bedtime test done half an hour approx after supper - sandwich 2 slices (30g carbs) instead of butter puffs (4 x).


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 9.7 - bedtime
> 7.9 - this morning
> 
> - tea - 7.00pm
> - no snacking on crisps during the evening
> - bedtime test done half an hour approx after supper - sandwich 2 slices (30g carbs) instead of butter puffs (4 x).



That's looking much better Gill!


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> 9.7 - bedtime
> 7.9 - this morning
> 
> - tea - 7.00pm
> - no snacking on crisps during the evening
> - bedtime test done half an hour approx after supper - sandwich 2 slices (30g carbs) instead of butter puffs (4 x).



That sounds great! Sounds like you need to add extra bolus's likeI have to for snacky evenings and not rely on that one from tea..! Or just not snack  ! 

Do you bolus for the sandwich for supper?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's looking much better Gill!




Thank you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

bennyg70 said:


> That sounds great! Sounds like you need to add extra bolus's likeI have to for snacky evenings and not rely on that one from tea..! Or just not snack  !
> 
> Do you bolus for the sandwich for supper?




Thank you!  
do I bolus for the sandwich for supper? = no


----------



## AlisonM

5.2 this morning. That's much better, I was beginning to get a bit concerned about all the hypos.


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you!
> do I bolus for the sandwich for supper? = no



Thats interesting..

Do you suffer lots of hypos during the day?

If you are going to bed at 9 / 10mmol/l mark, consuming 30g of carbs... Id expect to wake up high as a kite! But you are waking up lower than your bedtime reading even with supper. 

If it were me Id be thinking the basal you are on was too much for me?? Id be wanting to bring it down to hold me steady over night, either with no supper to stop me from going low, Or if i wanted a sandwich before bed id need to bolus for it. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## pgcity

9.5 and a bit snuffly


----------



## bennyg70

4.4 today - Went to bed on a 4.5mmol with some food and insulin on board. 5.1 at 2.30am and 4.4 this morning.


----------



## pgcity

bennyg70 said:


> 4.4 today - Went to bed on a 4.5mmol with some food and insulin on board. 5.1 at 2.30am and 4.4 this morning.



You're braver than me. Great numbers


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> You're braver than me. Great numbers



Thankyou - I think its having that confidence in your basal to hold you steady.


----------



## pippaandben

5.9 this morning after 6.0 last night.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 5.9 this morning after 6.0 last night.



Hurrah! That's brilliant news!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

no test - bedtime
13.8 - this morning what?? no hypo??

- tea - an hour earlier than usual
- during the evening - had couple of glasses of sparkling wine (very sweet) plus bowl of doritos
- supper - butter puffs 4x with cheese on
- bedtime test - forgot but realised and was too tired to do this


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> no test - bedtime
> 13.8 - this morning what?? no hypo??
> 
> - tea - an hour earlier than usual
> - during the evening - had couple of glasses of sparkling wine (very sweet) plus bowl of doritos
> - supper - butter puffs 4x with cheese on
> - bedtime test - forgot but realised and was too tired to do this



What was your level before tea? Hard to tell what might have happened without knowing the bedtime reading, but we all miss them occasionally!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> What was your level before tea? Hard to tell what might have happened without knowing the bedtime reading, but we all miss them occasionally!




6.4 - before tea


----------



## AlisonM

6.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## bennyg70

squeaked home with a 4 today. Things really looking up now


----------



## Marier

Bedtime  11   40 cp  
and very surprise 8.0 this am  considering if id eatn 4cp i deffo would of been 12 +  nxt am   love my pump


----------



## pippaandben

Oh I do love diabetes when it throws a googly at you. So last night 5.8, midnight, - decided not to eat a biscuit. This morning 8:30 = 7.1!!!! 
And I was so pleased with myself yesterday for a 6.0/5.9 bight/morning split. URGH


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> Oh I do love diabetes when it throws a googly at you. So last night 5.8, midnight, - decided not to eat a biscuit. This morning 8:30 = 7.1!!!!
> And I was so pleased with myself yesterday for a 6.0/5.9 bight/morning split. URGH



Hey, that is actually a really good result - any variance of less than 2 mmol/l overnight is excellent and this was a mere 1.3 mmol/l!  You're doing great - don't expect to stay absolutely steady overnight, and don't worry about the occasional glitch


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.7 for me.


----------



## Mossey

Morning and a cheery 4.6 today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.0 - bedtime
2.9 - this morning

- no snacking on crisps during the evening
- no propper supper just small bowl of doriots
- bedtime test done half an hour after having a small bowl of doriots & when in bed


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 6.0 - bedtime
> 2.9 - this morning
> 
> - no snacking on crisps during the evening
> - no propper supper just small bowl of doriots
> - bedtime test done half an hour after having a small bowl of doriots & when in bed



How long after injecting for your evening meal was the 6.0 taken Gill?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> How long after injecting for your evening meal was the 6.0 taken Gill?




Evening meal = 19.55pm (later than normal evening meal due to falling asleep  ! would normally be having this between 6pm and 7pm)
6.0 (bedtime test) = 00.02
hmmm so just 4 hours


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Evening meal = 19.55pm (later than normal evening meal due to falling asleep  ! would normally be having this between 6pm and 7pm)
> 6.0 (bedtime test) = 00.02
> hmmm so just 4 hours



I think that may be a clue as to why you woke so low, as you probably had some QA still circulating. It might be worth doing some tests between 4 and 5 (and possibly even 6) hours after injecting so that you can get a good feel for how much further you might expect to drop after your 4 hour test. For me, I can expect to drop around 1-2 mmol/l between 4 and 5 hours, and may even drop a little bit more after that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me after a bit of a lie-in/DP!


----------



## pippaandben

4.8 after 7.7 night?


----------



## pgcity

7.1 and lovely sunshine too


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today; *4.9* yesterday...


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 4.6 for me after big Chinese meal last night. Good guesswork involved I think


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. 4.6 for me after big Chinese meal last night. Good guesswork involved I think



Result!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2


----------



## mum2westiesGill

16.3 - bedtime - 23.11pm
3.3 - this morning


8.9 - teatime - 20.02pm - chinese = chicken soup - 1/2 tray prawn fried rice - drizzle of curry sce - 6u QA
8.5 - after tea - 21.02pm
13.8 - after tea - 21.55pm


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 16.3 - bedtime - 23.11pm
> 3.3 - this morning
> 
> 
> 8.9 - teatime - 20.02pm - chinese = chicken soup - 1/2 tray prawn fried rice - drizzle of curry sce - 6u QA
> 8.5 - after tea - 21.02pm
> 13.8 - after tea - 21.55pm



Three hours between injecting and bedtime reading suggests you were still dropping from your meal dose for quite a while. I wonder if you would do better with an insulin that acts more quickly and doesn't last as long, such as Apidra? Might be worth discussing with your DSN as you might then get a truer picture of your levels at bedtime


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. Lovely weather. 4.4 for me but huge family roast last night and been topping up with correction doses bedtime and 4 am. Got there in the end.  Never a dull moment with diabetrs


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 24.5 after one of my worse every hypos last night 1.6 and found myself eating 16 jelly babies even though my taste buds went weird.  Was very scared that I was going to collapse because my thinking was muddled and Mark was fast asleep...I didn't think to wake him up


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 24.5 after one of my worse every hypos last night 1.6 and found myself eating 16 jelly babies even though my taste buds went weird.  Was very scared that I was going to collapse because my thinking was muddled and Mark was fast asleep...I didn't think to wake him up



Oh Amanda, so sorry to hear this! Goodness, thank heavens you had the instinct to eat, if not to ask Mark for help! You wouldn't have been able to think straight at that level. No wonder you are high this morning - when you get that low I know that you just want to get those levels up again and nothing seems to be working at first. I wonder if having a sugary drink might be better than JBs should you ever (heaven forfend!) drop low like this again.

I hope you don't suffer too much of a hypo hangover, and that your pump is able to help stabilise your levels through the day. {{{Amanda}}}


----------



## Steff

morning 7.3 for me


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Oh Amanda, so sorry to hear this! Goodness, thank heavens you had the instinct to eat, if not to ask Mark for help! You wouldn't have been able to think straight at that level. No wonder you are high this morning - when you get that low I know that you just want to get those levels up again and nothing seems to be working at first. I wonder if having a sugary drink might be better than JBs should you ever (heaven forfend!) drop low like this again.
> 
> I hope you don't suffer too much of a hypo hangover, and that your pump is able to help stabilise your levels through the day. {{{Amanda}}}


Thanks Alan.  When I had two bad hypos like this before going on the pump I used Lucozade and because of the volume in my tummy with the gastroparesis each time it took two hours to get my BGs up  so the jelly babies are better as they have less volume - I don't usually have 16 - and they start to work in the gum because I make sure I chew them lots.  Think the low bg was a combination of gastroparesis and going swimming at 3pm, first time I've been swimming in a long while and first time on the pump - I did reduce my basal half an hour before going in the pool - swimming isn't usually a problem but in future I'm going to go in the mornings so that I can deal with any related hypos during the day.  It's fortunate that I've stopped CAB so all I've got to do today is a gentle walk with Susie.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan.  When I had two bad hypos like this before going on the pump I used Lucozade and because of the volume in my tummy with the gastroparesis each time it took two hours to get my BGs up  so the jelly babies are better as they have less volume - I don't usually have 16 - and they start to work in the gum because I make sure I chew them lots.  Think the low bg was a combination of gastroparesis and going swimming at 3pm, first time I've been swimming in a long while and first time on the pump - I did reduce my basal half an hour before going in the pool - swimming isn't usually a problem but in future I'm going to go in the mornings so that I can deal with any related hypos during the day.  It's fortunate that I've stopped CAB so all I've got to do today is a gentle walk with Susie.



I see. Did you put on a temporary basal after the swimming? I think that exercise, especially if it is of a type you haven't done for a while, will have a knock-on effect for many hours - for me it can be as much as 40 hours after! Good idea to go in the mornings so that you can assess your reactions and learn to make any adjustments during the day 

Enjoy your walk with Susie


----------



## pgcity

7.1 today after pasta for tea. It's a miracle


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 7.1 today after pasta for tea. It's a miracle



You've cracked it!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I see. Did you put on a temporary basal after the swimming? I think that exercise, especially if it is of a type you haven't done for a while, will have a knock-on effect for many hours - for me it can be as much as 40 hours after! Good idea to go in the mornings so that you can assess your reactions and learn to make any adjustments during the day
> 
> Enjoy your walk with Susie



Thank you Alan I didn't put on a TBR after the swim because I was 8 but in retrospect a longer TBR through the night would have been a good idea.  I think that sometimes I have to learn to run it slightly higher so not to risk low hypos.  Not waking up until I was that low was scary.  Being told I've got to go for my walk now by Susie who keeps rubbing me with her paw


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan.  When I had two bad hypos like this before going on the pump I used Lucozade and because of the volume in my tummy with the gastroparesis each time it took two hours to get my BGs up  so the jelly babies are better as they have less volume - I don't usually have 16 - and they start to work in the gum because I make sure I chew them lots.  Think the low bg was a combination of gastroparesis and going swimming at 3pm, first time I've been swimming in a long while and first time on the pump - I did reduce my basal half an hour before going in the pool - swimming isn't usually a problem but in future I'm going to go in the mornings so that I can deal with any related hypos during the day.  It's fortunate that I've stopped CAB so all I've got to do today is a gentle walk with Susie.



Same thing happened to me when I went swimming after not going for a while - got out of the pool and tested and it was 2.8.  Hope you're not feeling too grotty today x


4.3 for me today.


----------



## sacol4940

16 for me this morning....

Had a hypo at some point in the early hours....I vaguely remember eating dextro tablets and the cat wanting to play with them when I put them back on my bedside table


----------



## mum2westiesGill

9.9 - bedtime
3.2 - this morning


- bedtime test done approx 1/2 hr after having supper butter puffs 4 x with cheese on
- 3.2 (hypo) was 07.23am on waking and after going downstairs to put the kettle on etc
- 3.8 (hypo) 07.41am 15 minute check
- 11.5 at 08.33am


----------



## pgcity

AJLang said:


> Good morning 24.5 after one of my worse every hypos last night 1.6 and found myself eating 16 jelly babies even though my taste buds went weird.  Was very scared that I was going to collapse because my thinking was muddled and Mark was fast asleep...I didn't think to wake him up



I hope you are getting back on track. Big hugs


----------



## pgcity

Northerner said:


> You've cracked it!



Hee hee. If only it worked like that.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner and PGCity amazingly and thankfully I don't have a hypo hangover...but that maybe because I had two ibuprofen and two paracetamol when I woke up to minimise the pain when walking Susie  BG now 9.5 so coming down nicely


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 yesterday and 4.4 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 yesterday and 4.4 today.



How do those relate to your bedtime readings Alison, are they in line with expectations, or still a bit hit and miss?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> How do those relate to your bedtime readings Alison, are they in line with expectations, or still a bit hit and miss?



The night before the 7.1 I was 9.0 at bedtime and went to bed last night at 6.5. In both cases a fall of roughly 2 points which seems to be the norm for me now unless I have a hypo. I don't seem to be able to actually control things at all, it just happens but at least I'm off the roller coaster.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> The night before the 7.1 I was 9.0 at bedtime and went to bed last night at 6.5. In both cases a fall of roughly 2 points which seems to be the norm for me now unless I have a hypo. I don't seem to be able to actually control things at all, it just happens but at least I'm off the roller coaster.



Stay on the gently undulating teacup ride from now on!


----------



## Marier

6.1 happy with that


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.7* today...



Great to see those brilliant numbers continuing Amanda!


----------



## brett

5.7 this morning  happy with that, was 7.4 before bed.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> 5.7 this morning  happy with that, was 7.4 before bed.



Excellent Brett!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 5.8 today. Amanda hope you had a better night last night


----------



## Lilies

First time here, 6.0 so very pleased, used to get that morning high but losing weight and eating better has got it down


----------



## Northerner

Lilies said:


> First time here, 6.0 so very pleased, used to get that morning high but losing weight and eating better has got it down



That's excellent Lilies!


----------



## runner

5.7 for me today.


----------



## bennyg70

Monster chinese for tea. 7.9 before bed (Took 2u for the fat effect) 8.0 @ 4am took a further unit and woke to 5.4mmol @ 7am.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.7 for me


----------



## pippaandben

6.8 this morning after 6.4 last night and 4.8 3 hours after a salmon/mash/veg dinner plus half a slice of chocolate cheesecake!! Perhaps I overcompensated for the latter but it was gorgeous.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2* today


----------



## pgcity

7.4 for me today


----------



## Marier

10.0  for me this am


----------



## mum2westiesGill

3.2 - bedtime
3.4 - this morning


- tea & QA 19.21pm
- bedtime test done 23.08pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.
- 23.26pm hypo check - BS after 4 jelly babies was 5.6. Had supper, butter puffs 4.
- had 4 jelly babies with this morning's hypo then at 15 miniute check BS was 7.3


----------



## sacol4940

Waking test @ 7.13am:  14.7
Pre brekkie @ 9.10am:  8.5

No food or insulin in between

It usually goes up! Never seen it go down before....


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> Waking test @ 7.13am:  14.7
> Pre brekkie @ 9.10am:  8.5
> 
> No food or insulin in between
> 
> It usually goes up! Never seen it go down before....



How strange! I wonder if that first test might have been erroneous?


----------



## Phil65

16th - 6.0
17th - 5.2
18th - 10.0 (maybe cannula problem) 4.8 before bed 
19th - 6.9 at 04.15, 6.0 at 7.00, 5.9 at 10.00


----------



## AlisonM

4.7 this morning. My app seems to think if this keeps up that my HbA* will be something like 5.4. Exactly half my last one. I'm beginning to worry that I'm running too low but I've no clue what to do about it. Drink some full fat coke perhaps?

* The predictive text thingy reckons the nearest equivalent for app is soon and, for HbA it's Gnats. Silly thing.


----------



## brett

7.4 before bef
6.1 am


----------



## pgcity

AlisonM said:


> 4.7 this morning. My app seems to think if this keeps up that my HbA* will be something like 5.4. Exactly half my last one. I'm beginning to worry that I'm running too low but I've no clue what to do about it. Drink some full fat coke perhaps?
> 
> * The predictive text thingy reckons the nearest equivalent for app is soon and, for HbA it's Gnats. Silly thing.



That will be an awesome improvement. Any tips?


----------



## AlisonM

pgcity said:


> That will be an awesome improvement. Any tips?



Yes. Keep whingeing till you get the right medications and then remember to take them. That's all I've really done besides being a bit obsessive about what I eat most of the time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## bennyg70

5.4 before bed, 4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 5.4 before bed, 4.9 this morning



Excellent!


----------



## Mossey

4.8 this morning following correction dose 4 am. Big homemade curry and too greedy with it !  Should have learnt by now to eat less food or be braver with the insulin


----------



## AJLang

8.8 before bed and 8.8 upon waking although a little high that is what I call steady


----------



## pgcity

Corrected 9.6 at midnight and 9.5 at 4am to wake at.......
9.5. Gutted


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Corrected 9.6 at midnight and 9.5 at 4am to wake at.......
> 9.5. Gutted



But steady!


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> 4.7 this morning. My app seems to think if this keeps up that my HbA* will be something like 5.4. Exactly half my last one. I'm beginning to worry that I'm running too low but I've no clue what to do about it. Drink some full fat coke perhaps?
> 
> * The predictive text thingy reckons the nearest equivalent for app is soon and, for HbA it's Gnats. Silly thing.



Are you due a check up soon?  If it's a trend, might be worth a call to DSN?

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

Mossey said:


> 4.8 this morning following correction dose 4 am. Big homemade curry and too greedy with it !  Should have learnt by now to eat less food or be braver with the insulin



ha,ha....snap! I had curry with cauli rice....but too many popadoms and nan I reckon, corrected a 9.2 at 02.30......woke at a 4.1 at 07.00


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 for me


----------



## AlisonM

5.8 today. Nice.


----------



## Dory

4.5 for me, following a 4.4 waking level yesterday.  Slightly on the low side BUT I used the basal testing sticky guidance and made 2 minor adjustments to my overnight basal (increasing 0.2 in 2 separate hour blocks).  it's AMAZING the difference that can make.  THINK I've finally got my oevrnight sorted WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  (and yes, will be watching closely and amending the 0.2 to a 0.1 increase in one of the hour blocks if it starts to run lower)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> 4.5 for me, following a 4.4 waking level yesterday.  Slightly on the low side BUT I used the basal testing sticky guidance and made 2 minor adjustments to my overnight basal (increasing 0.2 in 2 separate hour blocks).  it's AMAZING the difference that can make.  THINK I've finally got my oevrnight sorted WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  (and yes, will be watching closely and amending the 0.2 to a 0.1 increase in one of the hour blocks if it starts to run lower)
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO



Brilliant news Dory!


----------



## bennyg70

Dory said:


> 4.5 for me, following a 4.4 waking level yesterday.  Slightly on the low side BUT I used the basal testing sticky guidance and made 2 minor adjustments to my overnight basal (increasing 0.2 in 2 separate hour blocks).  it's AMAZING the difference that can make.  THINK I've finally got my oevrnight sorted WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  (and yes, will be watching closely and amending the 0.2 to a 0.1 increase in one of the hour blocks if it starts to run lower)
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO



massive thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Dory

thanks guys.  23 years of having diabetes and I've never, ever been able to say 'yes, if I do X, i will get Y result' as my levels were always so unpredictable.  Oh I so hope this is the start of the path to more even readings rather than the haywire ones I've always had....


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> thanks guys.  23 years of having diabetes and I've never, ever been able to say 'yes, if I do X, i will get Y result' as my levels were always so unpredictable.  Oh I so hope this is the start of the path to more even readings rather than the haywire ones I've always had....



.........Dory,Dory,Dory!!.......hope you are not going to jinx yourself!


----------



## Dory

gaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.7 - bedtime
5.5 - this morning

- tea & QA 18.41pm
- supper was a little bit of tuna mixed with a slice of corned beef so just protein no carbs.
- bedtime test done 22.40pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.
- 03.14am during night - 5.1


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> 8.7 - bedtime
> 5.5 - this morning
> 
> - tea & QA 18.41pm
> - supper was a little bit of tuna mixed with a slice of corned beef so just protein no carbs.
> - bedtime test done 22.40pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.
> - 03.14am during night - 5.1



That sounds so much much better, it gives us a much better idea of what your basal is doing without all those carbs in your system before you go to bed.. It dosnt sound like your a million miles off with the basal, maybe its a little high. Try doing the same tonight without any snacks after dinner. And do a test before bed (4 hours min after eating)  1 or 2 during the ngiht and one on waking! Sounds positive though!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi Benny,

Thanks for your reply & will do.


----------



## AJLang

27.6 at 5.40-m and I have absolutely no reason as to why. I've done a correction which brought it down to 18 within 1.5 hours so it doesn'appear to be a cannula failure. I had my main meal at lunchtime which peaked later in the day so i would be surprised if it was gastroparesis.  

7pm 14 3 units had 3 small pierces of nibble food eg a very small samosa
10.30pm 20.5. 5 units
5.40am 27.5. 7 units
7am 18.0

I'm completely confused but will change the cannula


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 27.6 at 5.40-m and I have absolutely no reason as to why. I've done a correction which brought it down to 18 within 1.5 hours so it doesn'appear to be a cannula failure. I had my main meal at lunchtime which peaked later in the day so i would be surprised if it was gastroparesis.
> 
> 7pm 14 3 units had 3 small pierces of nibble food eg a very small samosa
> 10.30pm 20.5. 5 units
> 5.40am 27.5. 7 units
> 7am 18.0
> 
> I'm completely confused but will change the cannula



Sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope that the cannula change resolves the problem 

I was 6.3 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  Well done with your 6.3


----------



## bennyg70

4.4 @ bed (had a small nibble) 4.6 on waking


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 4.4 @ bed (had a small nibble) 4.6 on waking



Wow, that's pretty amazing Benny!  When I found myself waking in the 4s I would lower my basal because you will generally be lower than your waking level during the night (hence 3 am tests). Are you considering lowering yours?


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing Benny!  When I found myself waking in the 4s I would lower my basal because you will generally be lower than your waking level during the night (hence 3 am tests). Are you considering lowering yours?



Not yet...! Ive gone about a month and a half now with hardly any lows which is phenominal for me after years of 2, 3 , 4 ,5 a day. And over the last couple of weeks im getting good results which im struggling to convince myself to lower it. My 3am tests show im holding at around the bed time tst results, however dropping a little just on waking (Around 7am) I think this is the opposite to most..! I sometimes find  I wake at 4 / 5mmol and by the time ive got to work without doing anything ive dropped lower. However... I expect it ALL to change next month  Thats my diabetes.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.9 for me


----------



## astbury1

8.1 Not great but better than the 9.5's and 10's I have been getting lately!


----------



## runner

3 for me on waking   glass of Apple Juice and up to 6


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 3 for me on waking   glass of Apple Juice and up to 6



Eek! I wonder if it is anything to do with your recent weight loss? I have found that just a couple of pounds loss can make a difference to me - I suppose it's all to do with the loss of visceral fat, certainly in my case as the only place I am carrying extra weight is around my middle.


----------



## AlisonM

8.0 last night and 6.1 this morning. No night hypos.


----------



## pgcity

4.5 for me this morning after a lie in. But odd as I was 8.2 at 7am when I switched the alarm off


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today


----------



## sacol4940

Before bed last night @ 10.35pm - 8.2 
Waking test today @ 7am - 5.9 
Pre brekkie @ 9.10am - 9.6


----------



## Phil65

sacol4940 said:


> Before bed last night @ 10.35pm - 8.2
> Waking test today @ 7am - 5.9
> Pre brekkie @ 9.10am - 9.6



.....pumping will help massively with your DP!


----------



## Phil65

5.4 for me....happy!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Eek! I wonder if it is anything to do with your recent weight loss? I have found that just a couple of pounds loss can make a difference to me - I suppose it's all to do with the loss of visceral fat, certainly in my case as the only place I am carrying extra weight is around my middle.



I usually have to reduce BI when I loose weight, but was having to take adjustment doses at each meal, I thin because my activities have been fairly sedentary last week or two, so increased it again.  Numbers have been good.  Went to bed on 8.5 but did an adjustment of 1 unit - should have left it alone I think!  Have had another drop to 3.5 this morning, so might need to adjust BI down again, I'll see how it goes - could be the effect of more weight loss as you say.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

14.2 - bedtime
2.8 - this morning
(   so different to the night before, why?? can you see things that I can't?)

- tea & QA 18.57
- BI done at 22.40pm - slightly later than 22.00pm but no real reason.
- supper was a little bit of tuna mixed with a slice of corned beef so just protein just carbs - same as the night before and same amount
- bedtime test done 23.11 & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.
- 03.14am during night - 7.8


----------



## sacol4940

Phil65 said:


> .....pumping will help massively with your DP!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 14.2 - bedtime
> 2.8 - this morning
> (   so different to the night before, why?? can you see things that I can't?)
> 
> - tea & QA 18.57
> - BI done at 22.40pm - slightly later than 22.00pm but no real reason.
> - supper was a little bit of tuna mixed with a slice of corned beef so just protein just carbs - same as the night before and same amount
> - bedtime test done 23.11 & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.
> - 03.14am during night - 7.8



That's a huge drop Gill, and I can see why you would be confused  You dropped considerably during the night and continued to fall, it seems, which I think can only be due to your basal being too high. I think that your fall is generally less-pronounced when you have some carbs at suppertime, which again would suggest you are needing to offset too high a basal. Certainly, if I was 7.8 at 3:14 am I would not expect to fall a further 5 mmol/l 

The only other thing I can think of is that maybe your injection sites have become compromiseed, and your evening mealtime insulin is 'pooling' and then getting released much later than expected - do you rotate your sites, and have you had them checked by your DSN?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's a huge drop Gill, and I can see why you would be confused  You dropped considerably during the night and continued to fall, it seems, which I think can only be due to your basal being too high. I think that your fall is generally less-pronounced when you have some carbs at suppertime, which again would suggest you are needing to offset too high a basal. Certainly, if I was 7.8 at 3:14 am I would not expect to fall a further 5 mmol/l




Haven't been having a carby supper due to the last two nights doing basal testing - hope I'm doing it the correct way by having no carbs and testing during the night.
Do I do another night of basal testing?
Do I have a small amount of carbs for supper once I've finished with the basal testing?
Should I reduce BI?
Haven't done the 50/50 split yet (Lantus - Split thread) & (Lantus - Split (2) - scared! thread) was also considering doing BI earlier in the evening - 7.00pm instead of 10.00pm.




Northerner said:


> The only other thing I can think of is that maybe your injection sites have become compromiseed, and your evening mealtime insulin is 'pooling' and then getting released much later than expected - do you rotate your sites, and have you had them checked by your DSN?




Yes I rotate my injection sites - in my stomach and DSN has checked them, all is ok.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Good morning. 4.9  today


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Good morning. 4.9  today



Excellent Mossey


----------



## runner

Morning.  8.1 today - better than the 3.3 yesterday!


----------



## bennyg70

4.6 today - After a kentucky last ngiht... somethings going on!!!


----------



## Steff

7.1 can't wait to start injections today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.1 can't wait to start injections today



That's not something you hear every day!  Hope you don't get any side-effects Steff


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> Morning.  8.1 today - better than the 3.3 yesterday!


Thanks Northy !  My consultant at hospital kept telling me I must not adjust my Lantus at bedtime regardless of my physical activity or food intake.  I should only adjust my Novorapid.  Last night I was rushing and only had beans on toast for dinner after a fairly physical day up and down ladders so reduced Lantus from around 15 to 10 units and will do an extra check mid morning to make sure I don't creep up.  Usually works for me. If I had not reduced the Lantus at bedtime I would obviously have been hypo in night.  I'm sure my logic is right ?!


----------



## Mossey

Sorry runner !  Didn't mean to include your post in mine. Haven't quite got the hang of this posting thing !!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.2 - bedtime
6.2 - this morning

- tea & QA 18.49pm
- BI done at 22.00pm - first night of splitting BI - had 14u instead of 28u
- supper was a sandwich, 1 slice of bread (15g or could be 17g?) with corned beef
- bedtime test done 22.56pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.9 this morning.  Started at 3.1 but had dropped to 2.9 15 minutes after 2 jelly babies.  My bgs are all over the place this week.  I love gastroparesis!!


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Thanks Northy !  My consultant at hospital kept telling me I must not adjust my Lantus at bedtime regardless of my physical activity or food intake.  I should only adjust my Novorapid.  Last night I was rushing and only had beans on toast for dinner after a fairly physical day up and down ladders so reduced Lantus from around 15 to 10 units and will do an extra check mid morning to make sure I don't creep up.  Usually works for me. If I had not reduced the Lantus at bedtime I would obviously have been hypo in night.  I'm sure my logic is right ?!



Yes, your logic is correct - you become more sensitive to ALL insulin when you exercise, not just the novorapid!  Would love to know where your consultant got that gem from, quite worrying that a consultant can be ignorant of this and give totally contrary advice


----------



## Mossey

Obviously he's been swatting up from his c1950's text books.   As I once heard said at a meeting group, doctors should not be allowed to specialise in diabetes unless they have the condition themselves !


----------



## sacol4940

Before bed @ 2.40am - 13.9
Waking test @ 7.30am - 14.3
Pre breakfast @ 9.05am - 18.5 

I had another bad hypo last night before tea....


----------



## pgcity

whiskysmum said:


> 8.2 - bedtime
> 6.2 - this morning
> 
> - tea & QA 18.49pm
> - BI done at 22.00pm - first night of splitting BI - had 14u instead of 28u
> - supper was a sandwich, 1 slice of bread (15g or could be 17g?) with corned beef
> - bedtime test done 22.56pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.



Great start.


----------



## pgcity

5.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That's not something you hear every day!  Hope you don't get any side-effects Steff



Lol thanks Alan taking it at 6 which is ok for Friday sat and sunday but rest of week will have to move it around gr


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today....


----------



## Abi

In reply to the thread aout not adjusting lantus
The general consensus seems to be that it is a tricky beast to adjust as can take 2-3 days for effects on blood glucose to become fully apparent
IMHO levemir better option for a lot of people although often needs to be split
Can understand consultant advising patients to be wary of adjustments but what does he expect patient to do if persistanly hypoing and none of their diabetes healthcare team around to grant the patient "permission" to reduce dose
grrr


----------



## bennyg70

Abi said:


> In reply to the thread aout not adjusting lantus
> The general consensus seems to be that it is a tricky beast to adjust as can take 2-3 days for effects on blood glucose to become fully apparent
> IMHO levemir better option for a lot of people although often needs to be split
> Can understand consultant advising patients to be wary of adjustments but what does he expect patient to do if persistanly hypoing and none of their diabetes healthcare team around to grant the patient "permission" to reduce dose
> grrr



I get so confused on this one. Im kind of of the thinking now that the lantus I take tongiht will be the lantus being used by my body in 2 or 3 days. The lantus working away now, is the lantus I injected 2 or 3 days ago... Therefore unless i adjust my dose now for exercise i do in 2 or 3 days then i dont.... Thats just my understanding.. But the whole thing confuses me to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Dory

hi all.  very odd one for me this morning: 15.4.  this is highest it has been for a long time and certainly not in sync with what readings have been doing since i adjusted my overnight basal (which has seen readings ofaround 4-7).  Very odd.  I can only assume it's the cold I've got combined with not giving enough correction yesterday at dinner - which is a problem I've noticed with my bolus calculator (ie it's started giving waaaay out suggestions for correctional doses, I think there's a fault with my meter.  was going to raise with my DSN who was meant to call this morning- as I've noticed this happening a lot recently-  but surprise surprise she hasn't called).


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> I get so confused on this one. Im kind of of the thinking now that the lantus I take tongiht will be the lantus being used by my body in 2 or 3 days. The lantus working away now, is the lantus I injected 2 or 3 days ago... Therefore unless i adjust my dose now for exercise i do in 2 or 3 days then i dont.... Thats just my understanding.. But the whole thing confuses me to be perfectly honest.



Personally, I didn't really experience any of this 'persistence' with lantus - an adjustment came into play straight away, much as people say happens with levemir. I wonder if it has anything to do with the size of the doses? I was on very small doses most of the time.

I think what happens with some people is not that a change doesn't have an immediate impact, it's just that the *full* impact isn't experiences until a couple of days on the adjusted dose.


----------



## Phil65

3.7 at 06.40 after being 3.9 at 02.17, 5.2 before bed.


----------



## AlisonM

4.1 at bedtime, 4.4 this morning and no hypo last night as far as I can tell. No hangover at least.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 4.1 at bedtime, 4.4 this morning and no hypo last night as far as I can tell. No hangover at least.



Looks good Alison!  5.5 for me this morning.


----------



## bennyg70

Morning all... 6.1 on waking after a night of indulgence on a pizza and half an easter egg... spent the night floating round the 10s think i got lucky with some high over corrections before bed.


----------



## Mossey

Morning.  8 this morning. 7.1 at bedtime and low Lantus because small dinner again but forgot dry roasted nuts in pub   Dreadful things for raising levels !  Love your levels Alan !


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## Phil65

Hypo after last nights dinner (ate out.....tricky carb count) 6.2 before bed, 7.7 at 03.00, 6.2 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

3.1 - bedtime
11.3 - this morning


- tea & QA 18.56pm
- BI done 21.58pm - second night of splitting BI - had 14u instead of 28u
- after 3.1 hypo at bedtime had 4 jelly babies, did 15 minute check and BS was then 5.7
- supper was a sandwich, 1 slice of bread (15g or could be 17g?) with tuna & mayo
- bedtime test was done 23.07pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 3.1 - bedtime
> 11.3 - this morning
> 
> 
> - tea & QA 18.56pm
> - BI done 21.58pm - second night of splitting BI - had 14u instead of 28u
> - after 3.1 hypo at bedtime had 4 jelly babies, did 15 minute check and BS was then 5.7
> - supper was a sandwich, 1 slice of bread (15g or could be 17g?) with tuna & mayo
> - bedtime test was done 23.07pm & before having supper instead of after, also no snacks during the evening.



That's not so bad Gill - you were 5.7 at your last test, although the JBs would probably have pushed you higher after that test, then you had your sandwich. I reckon if you hadn't had to treat the hypo you would have woken in the 8s  Stick with it!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's not so bad Gill - you were 5.7 at your last test, although the JBs would probably have pushed you higher after that test, then you had your sandwich. I reckon if you hadn't had to treat the hypo you would have woken in the 8s  Stick with it!




Cheers thanks Northie! Hope you any anybody can guide me through this. I've also got my DSN phoning me on Tuesday to see how things are going.


----------



## pgcity

6.8 for me to start today


----------



## AlisonM

A greater than usual fall overnight for me. Was 7.8 at bedtime after succumbing to the wiles of the irresistable scampi for dinner. 4.4 this morning and 5.2 just now.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A greater than usual fall overnight for me. Was 7.8 at bedtime after succumbing to the wiles of the irresistable scampi for dinner. 4.4 this morning and 5.2 just now.



Those are great figures Alison


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Those are great figures Alison



I know.  But I still can't quite believe it.


----------



## Ted

I was 5.7 mmol This morning .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

4.8 before bed after a horse free cottage pie, 3.6 at 03.00 (keep waking up at 3!) 4.2 at 08.30


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 4.8 before bed after a horse free cottage pie, 3.6 at 03.00 (keep waking up at 3!) 4.2 at 08.30



Wow! Living on the edge, but pretty steady!


----------



## pgcity

5.9 today. Thought it would be higher with Pre-match nerves


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.9 today. Thought it would be higher with Pre-match nerves



Great number!  Enjoy the match!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Wow! Living on the edge, but pretty steady!



......the weekend....I really should set up a different basal profile!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7 *today....


----------



## Steff

6.8 for me consistency is the name of the game


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.8 for me consistency is the name of the game



Will probably start to come down now you are back with the Victoza - how's it going?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Will probably start to come down now you are back with the Victoza - how's it going?



Yup so far so good no dramas over Injecting just straight in


----------



## AlisonM

Looking good Steff. I was 4.6 this morning and 5.9 last night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

14.3 - bedtime
7.7 - this morning

- tea & QA @ 19.16pm - sandwich 2 slices with cheese before going for a night out
- BI done @ 21.59pm - 3rd night of splitting BI - 14u instead of 28u when on one dose
- bedtime test was done @ 00.47am & before having supper instead of after, also following a night out & having 2 pints of john smiths & one baileys
- supper was pizza 2 triangles


----------



## Dory

ho all and good news Steff.

6.5 for me this morning but more importantly it only dropped to 4.3 after my dance class this morning, which is an improvement (probably because I had more food for breakfast but hey ho).


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.4 for me after hypo after tea. I blame ironing


----------



## Mossey

6.3 this morning but a bit all over the  place at weekend and not all my fault !  Big dinners not helped but spent yesterday stranded in Surrey and then journeying home 100 miles in RAC breakdown truck. Long haul and nibbling a bit ! ! Back on track this morning and going to be really good to make up for it


----------



## bennyg70

Results for the last week:

Today - 6
24/02 - 7
23/02 - 6.1
22/02 - 4.6
21/02 - 4.6
20/02 - 4.9
19/02 - 5.2

Average - 5.5 / No middle night corrections

Best Week ive ever had for over nights and mornings.


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Results for the last week:
> 
> Today - 6
> 24/02 - 7
> 23/02 - 6.1
> 22/02 - 4.6
> 21/02 - 4.6
> 20/02 - 4.9
> 19/02 - 5.2
> 
> Average - 5.5 / No middle night corrections
> 
> Best Week ive ever had for over nights and mornings.



...Very impressive Benny! I never got figures like that on MDI! well done


----------



## Phil65

9.1 for me  stacked insulin a little last night and woke at 02.30 with a 2.8....and over jelly babied/wine gummed!....damn!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.5 - bedtime
5.8 - this morning


- tea & QA @ 19.01pm 
- BI done @ 22.04pm - 4th night of splitting BI - 14u instead of 28u when on one dose
- bedtime test was done @ 22.53pm & before having supper instead of after
- supper was sandwich 1 slice (15g - 17g)/shops brand mini mars 13.7g


----------



## Phil65

whiskysmum said:


> 5.5 - bedtime
> 5.8 - this morning
> 
> 
> - tea & QA @ 19.01pm
> - BI done @ 22.04pm - 4th night of splitting BI - 14u instead of 28u when on one dose
> - bedtime test was done @ 22.53pm & before having supper instead of after
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice (15g - 17g)/shops brand mini mars 13.7g



happy days!


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 at bedtime, 6.2 this am and I'm fuming. Not because of the numbers, they're fine but because Aunty showed up last night after a 10 month absence.


----------



## sacol4940

15.1

Nothing unusual there for me


----------



## runner

6.2 this morning after some morning highs over the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> 15.1
> 
> Nothing unusual there for me



 What was your level before bed?


----------



## Northerner

4.7 for me today


----------



## Dory

5.0 for me this morning.  not bad given I went to bed with it being 12.2 (forgot to bolus for my sarnie at dinner - OOPS!) so at least i know my correctional at bed and overnight basal are correct!!


----------



## sacol4940

Northerner said:


> What was your level before bed?



Dont know, I fell asleep on the settee and woke up at 2.30am this morning, so didnt test

My bloods are high most of the time - or I'm hypo...

I've got my pump trial Friday next week, so hopefully all will go well with that and I'll get approved


----------



## runner

sacol4940 said:


> Dont know, I fell asleep on the settee and woke up at 2.30am this morning, so didnt test
> 
> My bloods are high most of the time - or I'm hypo...
> 
> I've got my pump trial Friday next week, so hopefully all will go well with that and I'll get approved



Good luck!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.4* today...



Gah! Thought I might beat you today with my 4.7! Not that it's a competition, but you know what I mean


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## bennyg70

6.2 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.0 to start today


----------



## Mossey

4.6 bedtime,  2.9 3am,  10.1 8am


----------



## runner

7.2 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.1 - bedtime
3.7 - this morning


- tea & QA @ 18.54pm
- BI done @ 22.04pm - 5th night of splitting BI - 14u instead of 28u when on one dose
- bedtime test was done @23.09pm & before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 4x
- after hypo & 4 jelly babies this morning was then 6.7


----------



## Dory

ahem.  2.6 today (manic reaction to attempts to work around 2 hours of cardio and toning classes last night)


----------



## astbury1

8.8! grrr no matter what i do. Increase basal or novorapid always around 8-9 in the morning!


----------



## bennyg70

astbury1 said:


> 8.8! grrr no matter what i do. Increase basal or novorapid always around 8-9 in the morning!



What levels do you go to bed at ? When do you eat dinner and what sort of foods?


----------



## astbury1

Hi Benny

I suppose I do eat more of my carbs at tea time. Although I have tried to cut down as I realise I cant have as much as I used to. It is hard to say for definite with my levels at night as I always fall asleep before 4-5 hours is up. I have increased my ratio recently. It may be because I am very seditary in the eve. I have now started to bolus for beans and thing like this as DSN told me initially not too. I think I really need to try and stay  up longer to see what actually level i am at before bed.

When I first started bolus/basal my mornings were around 7 so not too bad. I think it must be the bolus and not the basal as if I increase the basal and walk around a bit it never holds me


----------



## bennyg70

astbury1 said:


> Hi Benny
> 
> I suppose I do eat more of my carbs at tea time. Although I have tried to cut down as I realise I cant have as much as I used to. It is hard to say for definite with my levels at night as I always fall asleep before 4-5 hours is up. I have increased my ratio recently. It may be because I am very seditary in the eve. I have now started to bolus for beans and thing like this as DSN told me initially not too. I think I really need to try and stay  up longer to see what actually level i am at before bed.
> 
> When I first started bolus/basal my mornings were around 7 so not too bad. I think it must be the bolus and not the basal as if I increase the basal and walk around a bit it never holds me



I find on my novarapid thats its important to know how much insulin is left in my system - so say if i test for bedtime 3 hours aftr i ate, I have about 10% to 20% insulin left in me from my dinner dose. I also then need to take into account the fat content from dinner. I found that I was eating too much fat at dinner and I was having a delayed spike when I was asleep then this carried through till morning. Just a couple of suggestions. Its imporntant to know where you are before you go to bed and whats happening over ngiht, before you can surely know why your levels are where they are before bfast. I used to suffer morning highs for years. Then managed to get them to your 8s and 9s and only recently managing to get better consistent 4s - 7s.


----------



## Dory

astbury - sounds like you'd benefit from doing a couple of overnight/fasting tests to see what your sugars are naturally doing overnight.  I'd recommend leaving 4 hours between your last meal and starting the test (ie bedtime).

If you are eating a lot of carbs ain the evening then not working the moff (as you said you were quite sedentary in the evening) then that will likely affect things.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today...


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

10.4 to start today.


----------



## bennyg70

A 5.2 for me


----------



## Mossey

4.4 7am . Might look good but forgot Lantus last night and woke 3am 15.8 !


----------



## Phil65

Mossey said:


> 4.4 7am . Might look good but forgot Lantus last night and woke 3am 15.8 !




.....good correction though!


----------



## Phil65

8.4 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

What a dreadful day I had yesterday, I started out OK at 5.4 but fell to 2.6 while I was in town and struggled to get my numbers back up most of the day. That was the worst hypo but there was a 2.8 and two more in the threes before bed. At supper time I was 4.0 and had a digestive biscuit. Tested once more at bedtime when I did my insulin 13.1! The highest I've been in six weeks. I can only blame aunty as nothing else has changed. 5.3 this morning and I really hope it won't be another day like yesterday cos I feel like something the cat dragged in.


----------



## runner

Hope it all settles down today Alison.  

5.4 today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

4.4 - bedtime
5.8 - this morning



- tea & QA @ 18.40pm
- BI done @ 21.54pm - 6th night of splitting BI - also this evening reduced from 14u to 12u
- bedtime test was done @ 23.11pm & before having supper instead of after
- supper was sandwich 1 slice


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Phil, and hope today going better Alison   Lovely weather here in Bucks


----------



## AlisonM

Mossey said:


> Thanks Phil, and hope today going better Alison   Lovely weather here in Bucks





runner said:


> Hope it all settles down today Alison.
> 
> 5.4 today



So far so good. Still under 7 and no hypos.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## Mossey

Bedtime 5.8  7am 7.1


----------



## Dory

morning all, another high one for me (11.5) today following a perfect (6.2) bedtime reading.  that happeend yesterday too and so concerned as to why the old pattern was creeping in when last week the changes I made to my overnight basal seemed to work, i went into the basal programme on my pump....

.......to find out it had somehow gone back to the previous dosages before the over night tweek!!  GRRRR!!!

getting straight onto DSN today (what with that and the fact that it doesn't seem to be working out my CF dosage properly)!

At least I know it's not me that's got it wrong and I'm not the cause of the highs!!! Phew!


----------



## runner

9.3 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

4.7 - bedtime
9.5 - this morning



- tea & QA @ 19.17pm - so just finishing tea @ 19.44pm
- BI done @ 21.58 - 7th night of splitting BI - 2nd evening of reducing from 14u to 12u
- bedtime test was done @ 22.44pm & before having supper instead of after
- supper was a sandwich & bit pear shaped because had 2 slices instead of 1


----------



## Phil65

6.3 this morning


----------



## astbury1

A slightly better than usual 7.9


----------



## AlisonM

Back to 'normal' today at 5.2 and no adventures yesterday.


----------



## pgcity

Did a basal test last night. Results were
Ate at 3pm 6.1
5pm 8.6
7pm 7.6
9pm 6.0
10pm 6.2
11pm 6.5
12pm 6.1
3am 6.2
And I woke up to........
6.1 and very happy


----------



## Dory

wow PG those are great results well done!  I'm jealous


----------



## Phil65

pgcity said:


> Did a basal test last night. Results were
> Ate at 3pm 6.1
> 5pm 8.6
> 7pm 7.6
> 9pm 6.0
> 10pm 6.2
> 11pm 6.5
> 12pm 6.1
> 3am 6.2
> And I woke up to........
> 6.1 and very happy



ha,ha......for perfect control you now know not to eat between 7pm and 7am!


----------



## pgcity

Dory said:


> wow PG those are great results well done!  I'm jealous



Ta. It won't happen again. Just another little diabetic miracle.


----------



## Vix

I'll play along but mine are like a rollercoaster so don't be too hard on me (although my morning levels are the best of the whole day)... Yesterday 7.4, today 5.4 and who knows what tomorrow might bring!

xx


----------



## LeeLee

Got my first pot of 50 strips yesterday, and have never done a full day of tests before.  Bedtime (3 hours after a carby dinner) was 6.9.  Waking was 3.7.  I didn't believe it so tried again after another hand wash... 2.8.  I don't feel ill!  Will see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## Steff

Morning z6.8 for me


----------



## Cat1964

I had 6.7 this morning, lowest reading for morning yet. I spent most of the day yesterday with readings at 6.0. Very interesting as I had a dairy free day yesterday. I woke up this morning and so far my daily chesty cough hasn't arrived yet. Might try a dairy free day again today and see how the readings go.


----------



## runner

7.5 this morning


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Got my first pot of 50 strips yesterday, and have never done a full day of tests before.  Bedtime (3 hours after a carby dinner) was 6.9.  Waking was 3.7.  I didn't believe it so tried again after another hand wash... 2.8.  I don't feel ill!  Will see what the rest of the day brings.



That's a serious hypo Lee-lee - did you treat with sugary drink/glucose etc?  I would talk to your DSN today - I know when I loose weight i usually need to reduce insulin.


----------



## MeganN

9.1 this morning 

Dunno if my basal might be too high now I've cut my bolus ratio. My liver dumps are very frustrating


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> Did a basal test last night. Results were
> Ate at 3pm 6.1
> 5pm 8.6
> 7pm 7.6
> 9pm 6.0
> 10pm 6.2
> 11pm 6.5
> 12pm 6.1
> 3am 6.2
> And I woke up to........
> 6.1 and very happy



Id be really happy with those results!!! Great stuff.

5.2mmol for me today


----------



## LeeLee

runner said:


> That's a serious hypo Lee-lee - did you treat with sugary drink/glucose etc?  I would talk to your DSN today - I know when I loose weight i usually need to reduce insulin.



I'm a T2 on Metformin only!  My insulin is produced only by my formerly overworked pancreas.  Didn't feel at all out of sorts.  Had a cup of tea, followed by yogurt and blueberries, then walked to work.  Feel good today.


----------



## Phil65

good morning....4.6


----------



## Dory

hmmm, 8.7 this morning.  went to bed with it 7.8 and the machine worked out a correctional of 0.7 last night too (which I've just realised was wrong it should have recommend 1.6 as my target is 6.0mmol and i have a CF ratio of 1:1.6 at that time of night).

Bleeding pump!


----------



## AlisonM

5.8 today, good.


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> hmmm, 8.7 this morning.  went to bed with it 7.8 and the machine worked out a correctional of 0.7 last night too (which I've just realised was wrong it should have recommend 1.6 as my target is 6.0mmol and i have a CF ratio of 1:1.6 at that time of night).
> 
> Bleeding pump!



mmmmm.....i quite often over-rule the pump and add on extra unit/s to the suggested correction.


----------



## Vix

6.6 today which is good for me, but just shot up to 12.1 - just when my levels seemed to be good until lunch time it had to change! xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.8 - bedtime
4.5 - this morning



- 19.13pm - tea
- 21.57pm - BI taken
- 22.49pm - hypo - 3.7 - had jelly babies 4 x
- 23.07pm - bedtime test & done before having supper
- supper was sandwich 1 slice


----------



## pgcity

whiskysmum said:


> 5.8 - bedtime
> 4.5 - this morning
> 
> 
> 
> - 19.13pm - tea
> - 21.57pm - BI taken
> - 22.49pm - hypo - 3.7 - had jelly babies 4 x
> - 23.07pm - bedtime test & done before having supper
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice



Wow. Amazingly good.


----------



## pgcity

After showing off yesterday I can report a spectacular fail after a quite yummy chippy tea of........
13.7
Oops


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> 5.8 - bedtime
> 4.5 - this morning
> 
> 
> 
> - 19.13pm - tea
> - 21.57pm - BI taken
> - 22.49pm - hypo - 3.7 - had jelly babies 4 x
> - 23.07pm - bedtime test & done before having supper
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice






pgcity said:


> Wow. Amazingly good.




Thank you! Never know how I sometimes do it though!


----------



## AlisonM

A nice steady 5.9 today.


----------



## AJLang

4.4 yesterday and 12.7 today - bad gastroparesis tummy today probably explains the 12.7


----------



## LeeLee

4.9 this morning


----------



## pgcity

11.4 today from the random number generator. No idea why.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.9 - bedtime
5.8 - this morning



- 19.31pm - tea & QA
- 22.03pm - BI taken
- 22.53pm - bedtime test & done before having supper
- supper was sandwich 1 slice


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 5.9 - bedtime
> 5.8 - this morning
> 
> 
> 
> - 19.31pm - tea & QA
> - 22.03pm - BI taken
> - 22.53pm - bedtime test & done before having supper
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice



Wow! What an improvement Gill!  I was 7.3 this morning, not been well this week


----------



## Mossey

Hope you're feeling better soon Alan . 6.6 this morning but very naughty yesterday after buying a big soft nougat bar as a treat to nibble occasionally. Well I had a little but and then it sort of disappeared and I thought I'd lost it but no ... I'd eaten it all.


----------



## MeganN

8.7  it will not behave


----------



## Dory

morning all 5.8 for me this morning.  went to bed 7.8 should have given me a correction with the bolus calculator but didn't (no surprise there) so had to manually do it meself.  Oh well rather that if it means my sugars start off right!


----------



## LeeLee

4.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

Hope you're feeling better Alan. 8.4 for me


----------



## Steff

7.4 for me same as Alan reason wise


----------



## pgcity

5.6 for me. Hopefully back on track


----------



## Vix

All gone to pot for me  were good as the week started but steadily increasing now  10.2 today and no idea why!! xx


----------



## runner

11.1 today


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 at bedtime and 4.3 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Wow! What an improvement Gill!  I was 7.3 this morning, not been well this week




Thank you  ! But wait for todays post  !

Hope you're feeling better now x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

14.7 - bedtime
14.4 - this morning



- 20.19pm - tea & QA - out to Frankie & Benny's - Garlic & Cheese Mushrooms(Fresh garlic button mushrooms tossed in our rich cheese sauce, served over toasted garlic ciabatta bread) QA 2u should be more like 4 or 5u - looked at the wrong bread on cbs & cals app / Oven Baked Pesto Salmon(An oven baked salmon fillet brushed with nut pesto and topped with a citrus crust. Served with roasted cherry tomatoes on the vine and your choice of house fries, salad or a jacket. Fresh rocket and Grana Padano garnish served on the side) QA 3u / Chocolate Brownie Fudge cake(served with your choice of cream or vanilla ice cream) QA 4u, should've listened to hub & done at least 6u! / 2 bacardi breezer & 2 cocktails = note to self, never again! 
- 22.25pm - BI taken
- 23.40pm - bedtime test - no supper - no correction. Don't really trust corrections when going to bed.
- 04.04am - 13.9
- 04.16am - QA 2u correction
- 07.22am - is this mornings reading
- 13.10pm - 2 hrs after breakfast = 8.8


----------



## Newtothis

*4.5* today...


----------



## Catareta

My average in mornings is 12.9 - not great...but scared of hypo's overnight..


----------



## Northerner

Catareta said:


> My average in mornings is 12.9 - not great...but scared of hypo's overnight..



Have you tried doing some nighttime testing to find out what your levels are like through the night? Or perhaps requested a CGM (Continuous Glucose Monitor). How do your waking levels compare with your bedtime levels? I do understand about the worry of hypos, as I used to have them and especially as I live alone, but I did manage to gradually tighten things up to better levels by taking things steadily.


----------



## LeeLee

4.4 today


----------



## Steff

8.8 for me...


----------



## MeganN

Same as stef 8.8 here. Think I might have to up my basal again


----------



## pgcity

6.8 today to start the rollercoaster


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 8.8 for me...



Still poorly Steff? 



MeganN said:


> Same as stef 8.8 here. Think I might have to up my basal again



Grr! Hope things settle soon Megan 

I was 6.9 this morning. I actually had a hypo last night, down to 2.8, which seems totally unfair given that I am on zero basal and it was 7.5 hours after I had last injected novorapid


----------



## mum2westiesGill

4.1 - bedtime
11.1 - this morning


- 18.39pm - tea & QA
- 22.16pm - BI taken
- 22.28pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
- supper was sandwich 2 slices


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 4.1 - bedtime
> 11.1 - this morning
> 
> 
> - 18.39pm - tea & QA
> - 22.16pm - BI taken
> - 22.28pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
> - supper was sandwich 2 slices



Looks like possibly one slice might have given you a much better waking level Gill. Are your daytime levels behaving better with the split lantus?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Still poorly Steff?



Yeah Alan s&d this weekend too grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah Alan s&d this weekend too grr



Horrible  Hope you get well soon, it's about time you got a break from all this!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> . Are your daytime levels behaving better with the split lantus?




I've posted last 5 days results on this thread. See what you think.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=415546#post415546


----------



## Vix

I was doing so well for a while and now they've been steadily increasing day by day... were 13.5 this morning  and I'm fed up of this!! Let's see what use the dietician can be later

xx


----------



## runner

5.3 today - that's better!


----------



## Mossey

7.9. Not bad


----------



## Phil65

4.9 yday, 12.8 this morning  roast dinner last night, went to bed in range....annoying!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> 4.9 yday, 12.8 this morning  roast dinner last night, went to bed in range....annoying!



8.2 this morning - I suffer with a roast dinnerr as much as a curry or indian however its only sometiems..!! go to bed in range then get a late spike. I always try and eat it early, so that I know if the spikes going to hit me its before I go to bed and can correct to at least spend the night in range and feeling fresh when I wake.


----------



## AlisonM

6.7 this morning. A bit higher than I've come to expect but could be down to stress.


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> 8.2 this morning - I suffer with a roast dinnerr as much as a curry or indian however its only sometiems..!! go to bed in range then get a late spike. I always try and eat it early, so that I know if the spikes going to hit me its before I go to bed and can correct to at least spend the night in range and feeling fresh when I wake.



mmmmm... whether to put on a TBR for during the night.....that is the question! or might have to experiment more with extended waves! ....decisions, decisions!


----------



## Steff

7.2 for me...


----------



## LeeLee

Another lovely 4.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## FM001

Close to the wind at 4.3


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a symptom free 3.6 for me. I only know it is that low because of my BG test, no other signs


----------



## pgcity

11.7 to start today. Went to bed at 6.4 and feel fine. I am investigating new sites for the cannula so wonder if it ay be that.


----------



## runner

7.8 and feeling yuk - got a cold


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning a symptom free 3.6 for me. I only know it is that low because of my BG test, no other signs



Could be an underestimate from your meter Amanda, plus non-diabetics wouldn't expect symptoms at that level so it's likely you had only dropped to that very slowly  Doesn't give us D people much leeway though!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Could be an underestimate from your meter Amanda, plus non-diabetics wouldn't expect symptoms at that level so it's likely you had only dropped to that very slowly  Doesn't give us D people much leeway though!


I tested 20minutes later after a jelly baby and it had gone down to 2.8 still no symptoms. Very strange but glad to have dealt with it without feeling rough


----------



## bennyg70

6.4mmol for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I tested 20minutes later after a jelly baby and it had gone down to 2.8 still no symptoms. Very strange but glad to have dealt with it without feeling rough



That is strange  Perhaps when you've had diabetes for a few more years you will be able to work out why such things happen?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.2 - bedtime
5.2 - this morning


- 19.47pm - tea & QA
- 23.14pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 4 x with cheese on

- 22.54pm - 2.2 - hypo - no idea what caused this, had jelly babies 4 x


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 5.2 - bedtime
> 5.2 - this morning
> 
> 
> - 19.47pm - tea & QA
> - 23.14pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
> - supper was butter puffs 4 x with cheese on
> 
> - 22.54pm - 2.2 - hypo - no idea what caused this, had jelly babies 4 x



Can't do better than that Gill!  Looks like you treated the hypo just right also


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Can't do better than that Gill!  Looks like you treated the hypo just right also




Thank you  !


----------



## Mossey

Morning all. 4.4


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning all. 4.4



Very nice Mossey


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Alan. I see you've got a new pic. Humm.   Tried unsuccessfully to up upload one.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Thanks Alan. I see you've got a new pic. Humm.   Tried unsuccessfully to up upload one.



I've replied to your email Mossey


----------



## AlisonM

5.6. Way nice.


----------



## Northerner

Good morninhg  6.0 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

Another smiley one - 4.7


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Another smiley one - 4.7



Very nice! 



Steff said:


> Morn 7.6 for me



Still being stubborn around that level Steff


----------



## Cat1964

A rubbish 8.4 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> A rubbish 8.4 for me.



Early days Cat, early days!


----------



## Mossey

Not as rubbish as my 12 ! Not too sure why.     Late dinner and hypo before, probably not helped.


----------



## bennyg70

6.4 for me today


----------



## Phil65

5.2 before bed, 4.2 at 03.50, 3.9 at 07.15


----------



## AJLang

2.4  so I thought stuff it and had a Cadburys Creme Egg as well as my jelly babies...I'm feeling rebellious


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 2.4  so I thought stuff it and had a Cadburys Creme Egg as well as my jelly babies...I'm feeling rebellious



You deserve it Amanda!


----------



## Mossey

Know the feeling


----------



## runner

9 today for me


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> You deserve it Amanda!


Thank you for making me smile


----------



## lauraw1983

7.2 for me I think....


----------



## Steff

Still being stubborn around that level Steff [/QUOTE]

Yeah  alan even my resolve is being pushed now lol


----------



## AlisonM

Things seemed to have got back where they should be and I was 5.3 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

10.0 - bedtime
7.2 - this morning


- 19.09pm - tea & QA
- 23.21pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 4 x


----------



## gail1

20.4 ......


----------



## Dory

6.8 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 20.4 ......



Is that better or worse than usual Gail? I know you have been struggling with your levels for some time.


----------



## sacol4940

11.1 for me this morning

I'm happy with that considering how high they normally are


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> 11.1 for me this morning
> 
> I'm happy with that considering how high they normally are



All improvement is good!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Is that better or worse than usual Gail? I know you have been struggling with your levels for some time.



thats about normal now i need my insulin back see consultant in couple of weeks about it


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> thats about normal now i need my insulin back see consultant in couple of weeks about it



Ah yes, I remember you mentioning it a while ago. I hope everything goes well when you see the consultant


----------



## pgcity

Back on track with a 6.3 today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.8* today....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

5.0 for me, highest this week!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> 5.0 for me, highest this week!



Tut!  Some great numbers LeeLee!


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn 6.9 for me



Getting a bit better Steff


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's raining here but good thing is tomorrow's Friday.  Anyway 7.4 for me....better than yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> Morning all, it's raining here but good thing is tomorrow's Friday.  Anyway 7.4 for me....better than yesterday.



That's good Cat! You're getting there!  Miserable and raining here too


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  6.9 before bed and then 18.3 upon waking  Stress and eating takeaway pizza.  Going to try to stop feeling sorry for myself today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  6.9 before bed and then 18.3 upon waking  Stress and eating takeaway pizza.  Going to try to stop feeling sorry for myself today



Deep breaths Amanda - get stuck into a good history book


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Deep breaths Amanda - get stuck into a good history book


Too intelligent for me today.....using my e device to read female magazines and chick lit books....I'm sooooooooo intellectual


----------



## Mossey

Morning. Horrible weather but 5.1 so


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. Horrible weather but 5.1 so



Excellent Mossey!  Certainly brightens up your day when you get a good number like that to start it off


----------



## sacol4940

7.4 - Yay!!!!


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> 7.4 - Yay!!!!



Nice result for your birthday! Enjoy your day!


----------



## bennyg70

7.4 today - had a snack feast on chicken and nuts after my dinenr - One of those nights where I just could stop... Also nerves about todays baby scan...!! Therefore Woke in the night too a 11.5 , so needed a correction!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 7.4 today - had a snack feast on chicken and nuts after my dinenr - One of those nights where I just could stop... Also nerves about todays baby scan...!! Therefore Woke in the night too a 11.5 , so needed a correction!



Hope things go well with the scan benny


----------



## sacol4940

Northerner said:


> Nice result for your birthday! Enjoy your day!



Thank you


----------



## AlisonM

Today is not a good day. BG was 2.7 at 8am after a night spent being repeatedly sick. I got no sleep at all and feel as if I've been beaten with a baseball then run over by a steam roller. At least the BGs are up to 5.1 now, but I feel awful.


----------



## Vix

Hope you are feeling much better soon Alison!

Yesterday was the first day for me in months that I haven't gone into double figures and this morning was 5.6  

xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.5 - bedtime
6.8 - this morning



- 18.33pm - tea & QA
- 22.11pm - bedtime test was done & before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 3 x, 1 less than the night before


----------



## Phil65

6.7 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

7.4 for me. It'll do


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> 7.4 for me. It'll do



Snap! What do I win?


----------



## Mossey

Morning to anyone hypo and checking emails now. 2.4 and so tea and biscuits and back to sleep


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning to anyone hypo and checking emails now. 2.4 and so tea and biscuits and back to sleep



Oh dear!  Hope you feel OK when you wake up  I was 6.8 this morning.


----------



## LeeLee

4.9 today


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me...


----------



## Cat1964

Good morning all, it's Friday......wooohooooo!!!! And it's a 7.5 for me.


----------



## pgcity

Mossey said:


> Morning to anyone hypo and checking emails now. 2.4 and so tea and biscuits and back to sleep



Aw. I hope you managed to get back to sleep.
I started the day with 8.0


----------



## bennyg70

3.7 Garrrr


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I'm very happy with my 7.5 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.2 - bedtime
3.4 - this morning

- 19.17pm - tea & QA
- 22.35pm - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese
- after waking to this morning's hypo @ 7.52am - had 4 jelly babies
- @ 8.08am BS was 3.3 - had 3 jelly babies as didn't want to really overdo things
- @ 8.28am BS was 8.4
- @ 11.05am BS was 11.0 - have done QA for breakfast - toast 1 slice


----------



## AlisonM

4.6 this morning and a hypo last night of 3.1.


----------



## Phil65

6.3 this morning.


----------



## Dory

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> 5.2 for me this morning



Can't get much better than that!


----------



## Dory

Thanks Alan!  It'll never happen again, just you wait and see....!


----------



## sacol4940

6.8 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2 *today and *4.7 *yesterday...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.2 *today and *4.7 *yesterday...



Good to see you're not slacking off Amanda!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

Another sub-5, 4.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Another sub-5, 4.6 today.



Excellent LeeLee  Are you still on meds? Do you need them?


----------



## LeeLee

Still on metformin, but next appointment is due soon.  I'll ask to come off it at least for a trial period to see whether it's the weight loss or metformin that has reduced my insulin resistance.  I'll never be drug-free because of other stuff, but one less would be good.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Still on metformin, but next appointment is due soon.  I'll ask to come off it at least for a trial period to see whether it's the weight loss or metformin that has reduced my insulin resistance.  I'll never be drug-free because of other stuff, but one less would be good.



I imagine that the weight loss is helping a great deal. Even losing a couple of pounds gives me a significant increase in insulin sensitivity - easy for me to notice when I'm injecting the stuff! Metformin is supposed to have some protective properties beyond its anti-diabetic properties, so might be worth continuing with if you think that is worth it, I know some forum members do. Personally, I'm more in favour of less drugs!


----------



## AJLang

18.3 No idea why


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.6.....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn 6.6.....



Looking better Steff


----------



## Cat1964

Morning...7.4 today.


----------



## pgcity

6.0 for me to start today


----------



## Mossey

7.1 today.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today...


----------



## AlisonM

6.8! No idea why. Still in the zone though.


----------



## Dory

morning all, 4.9 for me.  and just finished 40 minutes worth of planks.  so looking forward to my well earned rest watching the rugby!


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> morning all, 4.9 for me.  and just finished 40 minutes worth of planks.  so looking forward to my well earned rest watching the rugby!



That's very impressive  What, exactly, is '40 minutes worth of planks'?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.1 - bedtime
3.5 - this morning
 or ?

- 19.03pm - tea & QA
- 23.29pm - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese
- after waking to this morning's hypo @09.09am - had 4 jelly babies
- @ 09.26am BS was 5.7


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 6.1 - bedtime
> 3.5 - this morning
> or ?
> 
> - 19.03pm - tea & QA
> - 23.29pm - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
> - supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese
> - after waking to this morning's hypo @09.09am - had 4 jelly babies
> - @ 09.26am BS was 5.7



Things are certainly looking much better since you split your lantus Gill


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Things are certainly looking much better since you split your lantus Gill




Thank you. Maybe it's the calm before the storm though


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you. Maybe it's the calm before the storm though



Hey- think positive!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Hey- think positive!




For you, for the forum and for myself I promise I will


----------



## mum2westiesGill

I suppose it's just that with me trying so hard on a normal day & night to do the D stuff it's almost going to be a pain when night's out / meals out / holidays etc come along and ruin everything. Going out tonight  , not for a meal just to our local to watch a local rock covers band.


----------



## LeeLee

Enjoy the music, and raise a glass for those of us stuck at home without a social life!


----------



## Dory

erm, 40 minutes of planks are something the devil cooked up!  As part of my 12 labours of Hercules challenge (a different exercise challenge each month), March is planks!  I'm going for silver which means 9 mins of planks a day, but have'nt actually been at home any evening this week, so had to do a massive catch up this morning!

so yep, 40 minutes of planks is as  bad as it sounds!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

LeeLee said:


> Enjoy the music, and raise a glass for those of us stuck at home without a social life!




Thanks will do and as long as I have some carbs before I go out ie a sandwich, some carbs during the evening ie some crisps & carbs when I arrive home ie maybe a sandwich I'll deal with the BS later!


----------



## Mossey

Enjoy   Sounds fun.


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> erm, 40 minutes of planks are something the devil cooked up!  As part of my 12 labours of Hercules challenge (a different exercise challenge each month), March is planks!  I'm going for silver which means 9 mins of planks a day, but have'nt actually been at home any evening this week, so had to do a massive catch up this morning!
> 
> so yep, 40 minutes of planks is as  bad as it sounds!!



Ah! I know what you mean now. Gay Gasper has me planking in one of her workouts, but only for a couple of minutes


----------



## Steff

7.2 for me..


----------



## MeganN

Went to bed on a 6 and woke up to a 10. 

Sugars appear worse since they upped my basal. Grrr


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

13.4 here. Too big a Mother's Day Indian dinner last night. !  Rapid correction


----------



## mcdonagh47

5.2 at bedtime, slice of toast, 6.5 this am.

Make that 3/4 of a slice of toast in future !


----------



## pgcity

5.3 today due to post match lager. Wemberlee.....


----------



## Cat1964

8.2 for me today. Reckon that has something to do with th Chinese Takeaway my daughter bought last night as she won't be around much today.


----------



## Dory

PG 5.2 seems a perfect waking reading!!  I wouldn't make excuses for that!! 

6.0 for me this morning.  But I am walking like a 70 year old arthritis-ridden granny thanks to the planks I did yesterday, having to miss my dance class this morning!!!  grrr!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

18.4 - bedtime
15.4 - this morning


- 19.46pm- tea & QA - sandwich 2 slices with cheese before a night out
- 00.56am - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
- supper was........fish and handful of chips after a night out
- @ 12.51pm 2 hours after breakfast BS was 4.9


----------



## gail1

20.7 and im being so careful as well hope consultant gives me back my insulin on 20th im tired of hi bs and peeing on sticks Im so tired all the time its not good to have bs this hi all the time


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 20.7 and im being so careful as well hope consultant gives me back my insulin on 20th im tired of hi bs and peeing on sticks



Hope so Gail!


----------



## Dory

keep strong gail.  hopefully things will go well on 20th.


----------



## sacol4940

17.5 for me this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* today....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.3* today....



Nice one again Amanda  How's your running coming along?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 ...


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, snows lying here! and its an 8.7 for me this morning....ouch!


----------



## pgcity

10.0. I don't like Mondays


----------



## Mossey

10.2 6am but a weekend of excessive eating over.   Corrected and now down to 6.6


----------



## Phil65

Morning....a very boozy and entertaining weekend.....Sat 6.0, Sun 4.2, Mon 6.2........amazing!!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> Morning....a very boozy and entertaining weekend.....Sat 6.0, Sun 4.2, Mon 6.2........amazing!!



A similar sort of weekend as me, we wont go into my readings tho....


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> A similar sort of weekend as me, we wont go into my readings tho....



....maybe you needed to drink a bit more to get your levels down.....either that or a big kebab?


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ....maybe you needed to drink a bit more to get your levels down.....either that or a big kebab?



I really really didnt need to drink any more...! Whether I had a kebab or not, well you have as much idea as me!!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> I really really didnt need to drink any more...! Whether I had a kebab or not, well you have as much idea as me!!



ha,ha......not even a wrapper as evidence?!


----------



## MeganN

10.4 for me. Can I please blame my hormones?


----------



## Dory

morning...7.9 for me.  Clearly there is a Monday thing going on here!!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> ha,ha......not even a wrapper as evidence?!



No but the half eaten pizza stuck to my pillow gave a little away!


----------



## Dory

bennyg70 said:


> No but the half eaten pizza stuck to my pillow gave a little away!



EWWWWWWWW! is all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all.....brrr it's a bit 'fresh' this morning!!  It's an 8.3 for me this morning.


----------



## pgcity

7.7 to start today


----------



## runner

6.9 for me today.


----------



## Dory

7.0 for me today.

and 7.7 an hour after eating my Weetabix Crunchy bran (skimmed Milk + banana).  Excellent cereal for me for controlling meal rises!

PS Northerner up at 5.40?!  please say that's not usual!


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> 7.0 for me today.
> 
> and 7.7 an hour after eating my Weetabix Crunchy bran (skimmed Milk + banana).  Excellent cereal for me for controlling meal rises!
> 
> PS Northerner up at 5.40?!  please say that's not usual!



I know, I slept in - usually up at 5 am... That's a great result for a cereal!


----------



## pippaandben

6.7 today after a 4.7 bedtime reading - had 4 rich tea.


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 6.7 today after a 4.7 bedtime reading - had 4 rich tea.



Very good!


----------



## Dory

5am!!  good lord.


----------



## bennyg70

What is a 5am? Never heard of it? 

A ncie 5.0 for me today tho


----------



## Mossey

bennyg70 said:


> What is a 5am? Never heard of it?
> 
> A ncie 5.0 for me today tho


5am's hypo-time Benny !  2.7 at hypo time for me.   10 now as too many biscuits at h-t  Very naughty but they were lovely


----------



## Dory

bennyg70 said:


> What is a 5am? Never heard of it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> you will become best friends with it when the baby comes....


----------



## bennyg70

Mossey said:


> 5am's hypo-time Benny !  2.7 at hypo time for me.   10 now as too many biscuits at h-t  Very naughty but they were lovely



Lol gotta make the most of Hypo time, If your gonna feel like that you might aswell have something good to make you feel better! Problem is I cant keep biscuits in the house for hypo time, as all day everyday would be biscuit for no reason time!


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> 5am!!  good lord.



....he goes to bed at 9pm


----------



## bennyg70

Dory said:


> bennyg70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a 5am? Never heard of it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> you will become best friends with it when the baby comes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... ArghhhhH!
Click to expand...


----------



## Phil65

9.9 for me......had chinese take away last night.....a gallon of insulin and a multi wave .....still not enough ackkkkk!


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> bennyg70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a 5am? Never heard of it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> you will become best friends with it when the baby comes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....great for basal testing though! 1am,3am,5am!
Click to expand...


----------



## AJLang

I just don't understand
I'm normally really, really good with my carb counting. 
Sarurday 18.9
Sunday 15.3
Monday 3.2
So last night, after a distressing day with Susie I guesstimated sweet and sour prawn balls, crispy chilli beef and spring roll
Result 8.3 this morning best BG in four days. It doesn't make sense


----------



## Dory

how do you carb count AJ?  do you use a reference book, or information you've got online, or from a healthcare bod etc etc?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Dory I carb count using the information on the packets and if that isn't available then I use my carb book from the DAFNE course or the carbs and cals - and then I don't just look at the picture I actually weigh it based on the carbs and cals weight.  I know that the problems are almost certainly because of my gastroparesis it's just that sometimes it gets so frustrating that I can't do anything about it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

12.1 - bedtime
10.2  - this morning

- 18.28pm - tea & QA 
- 22.20pm - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
- supper was potato cake & tuna


----------



## sacol4940

13.8 this morning...

14.7 before bed

Only starting pumping yesterday, so not sure if I should've corrected before bed and again this morning when I got up.....


----------



## Dory

AJ - poor you!  I guess with GP you have to be grateful for any god readings and not beat yourself up too much when it doesn't go right.

Sacol - when did you last take your last long acting insulin?  I was advised to wait until that had gone out of my system before doing anything more than just bolusing for foor I was eating.


----------



## sacol4940

Dory said:


> AJ - poor you!  I guess with GP you have to be grateful for any god readings and not beat yourself up too much when it doesn't go right.
> 
> Sacol - when did you last take your last long acting insulin?  I was advised to wait until that had gone out of my system before doing anything more than just bolusing for foor I was eating.



Sunday night....how long does it linger for?


----------



## Phil65

sacol4940 said:


> 13.8 this morning...
> 
> 14.7 before bed
> 
> Only starting pumping yesterday, so not sure if I should've corrected before bed and again this morning when I got up.....



sounds like your basal is too low.....your levemir should have finished by now. It is tricky to get your basal profile right...takes a while and even then you will have to tweak it now and then.


----------



## Dory

I agree with Phil, a Sunday night dose should be out of your system by now.  Have the DSNs told you how to do phased basal tests?  Are you due to go to them any time soon?


----------



## sacol4940

Dory said:


> I agree with Phil, a Sunday night dose should be out of your system by now.  Have the DSNs told you how to do phased basal tests?  Are you due to go to them any time soon?



No but they mentioned that I'd need to do them at some point

I'm going back to see them next week but my DSN is going to get in touch before then to see how I'm getting on so I'll mentioned when I speak to her


----------



## Newtothis

Not sure what's going on but *4.4* this morning; *4.3* on Monday and *4.3* on Sunday...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Not sure what's going on but *4.4* this morning; *4.3* on Monday and *4.3* on Sunday...



I would say that those are pretty much perfect and 'nice grouping' as the darts players would say!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> I would say that those are pretty much perfect and 'nice grouping' as the darts players would say!



Does that mean I'm cured...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Does that mean I'm cured...



Ooh! Don't tempt fate with the 'cure' word!  I would say that you have your diabetes under very good control  Are you finding things relatively straightforward these days? Happy with your diet etc.?


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Don't tempt fate with the 'cure' word!  I would say that you have your diabetes under very good control  Are you finding things relatively straightforward these days? Happy with your diet etc.?



Its very much up and down in terms of diet; I'm maintaining my weight and very good with my food but I have days when I really crave just 'pigging' out..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Cat1964

Good morning all....eye drops worn off and I can see now.  anyway it's an 8.3 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone a very nice 4.1 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.0 for me and a bit snuffly


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.6 for me



Still not quite getting there Steff  Are you still feeling under the weather?


----------



## Dory

sacol4940 said:


> No but they mentioned that I'd need to do them at some point
> 
> I'm going back to see them next week but my DSN is going to get in touch before then to see how I'm getting on so I'll mentioned when I speak to her



Yep, a few basal tests once your system has settled down and got used to the pump should help iron out any problems.  

I'd reommend getting this book too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Insulin-ebook/dp/B009NNKZKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363161732&sr=8-1

(that's the kindle edition but I'd recommend getting a hardback copy)

It's helped exlain the really complicated things to me very easily (which my DSNs could never do).  Now I have a better understanding of why things occur I feel more confident that I can manage things myself and actually make changes that I know work.

OH! and 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## runner

Nice one Newtothis!

8.5 last night, so decided to have 1 unit adjustment as just out of target range.  6.1 this am


----------



## Mossey

Lovely morning. 6.2 and back to work at last now transport sorted. Bit of a shock to the system


----------



## sacol4940

Dory said:


> Yep, a few basal tests once your system has settled down and got used to the pump should help iron out any problems.
> 
> I'd reommend getting this book too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Insulin-ebook/dp/B009NNKZKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363161732&sr=8-1
> 
> (that's the kindle edition but I'd recommend getting a hardback copy)
> 
> It's helped exlain the really complicated things to me very easily (which my DSNs could never do).  Now I have a better understanding of why things occur I feel more confident that I can manage things myself and actually make changes that I know work.
> 
> OH! and 4.8 for me this morning



Ordered the book yesterday 

I might drop my DSN an email later to let her know how I'm getting and see when i can start the basal tests

22 this morning for me....   I gave a correction as per what my pump suggested  - 6.4u

Went to bed at 1.15am this morning at 13.5...didnt know whether to correct before bed or not??

Just got to work and checked it again and it's come down to 10.3


----------



## Phil65

Mossey said:


> Lovely morning. 6.2 and back to work at last now transport sorted. Bit of a shock to the system



....snap 6.2 for me too, went to bed at 5.9


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Still not quite getting there Steff  Are you still feeling under the weather?



Yeah Hun ....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah Hun ....



Aw  Hope when Spring finally arrives it perks you up!


----------



## Oliver1992

Pretty happy with mine best reading ever had waking up with6.5


----------



## Northerner

Oliver1992 said:


> Pretty happy with mine best reading ever had waking up with6.5



Excellent Oliver!  More like that please!


----------



## Phil65

Oliver1992 said:


> Pretty happy with mine best reading ever had waking up with6.5



good stuff!  Carbs and Cals will definitely help too.


----------



## bennyg70

Oliver1992 said:


> Pretty happy with mine best reading ever had waking up with6.5



Top man, I like the 6s, Id say its my favourite number! I feel hypos coming very early, so waking in the 4s & low 5s make me feel a little like im on the edge even though im ok (Although I may have dipped into the 3s in the night). 6s I wake up feeling great! Maybe thats just me though..!

5.2 for me today (but secretly I did a mini correction after going to bed on an 8... Dont tell anyone though)!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

3.1 - bedtime
10.0 - this morning

- 19.21pm - tea & QA
- 22.57pm - bedtime test was done - 3.1 - had 4 jelly babies - no idea where this hypo came from
- 23.14pm - 3.2 - had 2 jelly babies
- 23.27pm - 3.8 - bit fed up at this stage so had supper - sandwich 1 slice with corned beef/pkt skips/mini asda choc biscuit


----------



## Dory

sacol4940 said:


> Ordered the book yesterday
> 
> I might drop my DSN an email later to let her know how I'm getting and see when i can start the basal tests
> 
> 22 this morning for me....   I gave a correction as per what my pump suggested  - 6.4u
> 
> Went to bed at 1.15am this morning at 13.5...didnt know whether to correct before bed or not??
> 
> Just got to work and checked it again and it's come down to 10.3



yep, I'd drop your DSN a note.  When I was first put on my pump,  I was correcting straight away (as the calculator was set up for me using correctional rates I'd been working out manually whilst on MDIs) so I can't see why you couldn't correct - but if you are tempted, I'd go under the suggested dose to start off with - after all you don't want to risk going too low in the night.

Well done on getting it down to 10.3!  Great stuff!  work checking an hour or so after and see what's happening.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 3.1 - bedtime
> 10.0 - this morning
> 
> - 19.21pm - tea & QA
> - 22.57pm - bedtime test was done - 3.1 - had 4 jelly babies - no idea where this hypo came from
> - 23.14pm - 3.2 - had 2 jelly babies
> - 23.27pm - 3.8 - bit fed up at this stage so had supper - sandwich 1 slice with corned beef/pkt skips/mini asda choc biscuit



Looks like you might have had a bit too much QA with your tea - what was your level before eating? What times are you taking your lantus now?


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 3.1 - bedtime
> 10.0 - this morning
> 
> - 19.21pm - tea & QA
> - 22.57pm - bedtime test was done - 3.1 - had 4 jelly babies - no idea where this hypo came from
> - 23.14pm - 3.2 - had 2 jelly babies
> - 23.27pm - 3.8 - bit fed up at this stage so had supper - sandwich 1 slice with corned beef/pkt skips/mini asda choc biscuit



I know we are all different, but if I ate that before bed with no QA Id expect my sugars to rocket up by 12mmol (Therefore waking up at 16 mark)... Im still convinced that Lantus is too much. Hence the hypos and hence not such a massive rise over night?? Just a thought...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Looks like you might have had a bit too much QA with your tea - what was your level before eating? What times are you taking your lantus now?




I sort of wondered this re the QA with my tea. My level before tea was 4.0. I'm taking lantus at 10am & 10pm give or take a few mins either side.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

bennyg70 said:


> I know we are all different, but if I ate that before bed with no QA Id expect my sugars to rocket up by 12mmol (Therefore waking up at 16 mark)... Im still convinced that Lantus is too much. Hence the hypos and hence not such a massive rise over night?? Just a thought...



Thanks Benny. re the lantus being too much I also/maybe think this but quite clearly no expert as you can see.
For my current body weight I should be on 14u of lantus and I currently take 20u that's 10u am & 10u pm. I reduced it 4 days ago from 12u am & pm to 10u am & pm.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> I sort of wondered this re the QA with my tea. My level before tea was 4.0. I'm taking lantus at 10am & 10pm give or take a few mins either side.



I think I would probably have reduced my QA slightly given the low pre-meal reading, just as I might give slightly more if my pre-meal was a bit on the high side e.g. 7 or 8. 

I think you are probably on too high a ratio for your tea, and part of the bolus you are giving is 'covering' your supper. I also think you may be on too much lantus still, although much closer than you were now. I think this because, as Benny says, I would expect your supper to raise your levels further and leave you higher in the mornings if the lantus was only covering your liver output through the night. The alternative would be to reduce your teatime ratio and your lantus, but bolus for your supper, but personally I'm not comfortable giving QA before bed.


----------



## sacol4940

Dory said:


> yep, I'd drop your DSN a note.  When I was first put on my pump,  I was correcting straight away (as the calculator was set up for me using correctional rates I'd been working out manually whilst on MDIs) so I can't see why you couldn't correct - but if you are tempted, I'd go under the suggested dose to start off with - after all you don't want to risk going too low in the night.
> 
> Well done on getting it down to 10.3!  Great stuff!  work checking an hour or so after and see what's happening.



It's all gone a bit wrong since the 10.3....

9.32     4.4 (Tested because I started feeling low)
9.49     4.9
10.11   5.2
10.26    3.8 (Had 7 dextro tablets)
10.39    3.8 (Had another 7 dextro tablets)
10.55    6.2

I'm sat at my desk feeling rubbish.  I've done no work since half 9 because I've felt hypo since then - even tho I wasnt officially hypo until half 10

I don't get why they creeped up and then dropped so quickly?

7.30am   22 - Took correction of 6.4u
8.47am   10.3  Took 4.1u to cover my breakfast - I used the bolus calc so IB was taken into account....

Confused.....


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Thanks Benny. re the lantus being too much I also/maybe think this but quite clearly no expert as you can see.
> For my current body weight I should be on 14u of lantus and I currently take 20u that's 10u am & 10u pm. I reduced it 4 days ago from 12u am & pm to 10u am & pm.



Yes - Your situation absolutley 100% mimics what mine was! Id maybe knock another unit off each 9 & 9, and see how that goes?

You really need to do a series of basal tests too and we'll see where you are then and whether the basals doing its job correctly. I think when It gets to a level where it is, youll have to tweak a few things, Ie youd have to inject QA for those suppers if you want supper. I work as a rule now that anything over 5g of carb I need to consider injecting for. Obviously there are other factors with this, such as how comfortable you are with injecting. I dont mind at all so dont worry about it. However If you really hate injecting and only want to do the bare minimum to get by it could throw in some complications... I think this is where a pump helps along with all the other wonderful features it has to offer.

Just too add, As ALan rightly points out - giving QA right before bed has to be done with caution...


----------



## Dory

sacol4940 said:


> It's all gone a bit wrong since the 10.3....
> 
> 9.32     4.4 (Tested because I started feeling low)
> 9.49     4.9
> 10.11   5.2
> 10.26    3.8 (Had 7 dextro tablets)
> 10.39    3.8 (Had another 7 dextro tablets)
> 10.55    6.2
> 
> I'm sat at my desk feeling rubbish.  I've done no work since half 9 because I've felt hypo since then - even tho I wasnt officially hypo until half 10
> 
> I don't get why they creeped up and then dropped so quickly?
> 
> 7.30am   22 - Took correction of 6.4u
> 8.47am   10.3  Took 4.1u to cover my breakfast - I used the bolus calc so IB was taken into account....
> 
> Confused.....



the reason for the creeping up at 10am may have been your body kicking out some glycogen to get glucose int oyour system.  only a certai namount is stored though, which would account for the drop again at 10.30.  Once your liver uses it's store of glycogen, it then goes on the hunt to replenish its stock.  So don't be surprised if it drops again aftre the 6.2 'normalisation'.  

It sounds as though the combination of correctional + food bolus may have been too much - but you'll need to work out with the DSN's help (and the book!) which one may need changing.


----------



## sacol4940

Thanks Dory 

My blood was 9.8 when i've just tested before my lunch

I've just dropped my DSN an email with my results so far, so I'll see what she suggests before I change anything


----------



## Dory

no probs.  PS just noticed - we were diagnosed in the same year!


----------



## AlisonM

In the zone at 5.3.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> In the zone at 5.3.



Ah! All the best people woke to a 5.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 7.0 for me


----------



## sacol4940

11.4 for me today


----------



## pgcity

Hiya all. Another lovely sunny day here to go with a bit of a cold hence I woke to 10.0.


----------



## bennyg70

pgcity said:


> Hiya all. Another lovely sunny day here to go with a bit of a cold hence I woke to 10.0.



Get well soon!! 

4.6 today


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, I have a day off today....woohoo!  I still have to be up to get my daughter up and out for school but its a 7.3 this morning for me.


----------



## pippaandben

5.4 this morning after 6.3 at bedtime. Had a great toad in the hole for dinner plus mini cheesecake so think this proves 1u:10g carbs is right for me. Felt low and back full of aches and pains so decided to treat myself!


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 5.4 this morning after 6.3 at bedtime. Had a great toad in the hole for dinner plus mini cheesecake so think this proves 1u:10g carbs is right for me. Felt low and back full of aches and pains so decided to treat myself!



That's excellent! After all your battle to get the regime that's right for you, you have really proven you know what you're doing! In your face all those who tried to prevent you from getting such great control!!!


----------



## runner

5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 5.1 for me today



Looks like you've got that lantus spot on!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Looks like you've got that lantus spot on!



Thanks!  But, you know the old fickle D - I'm feeling better and more active now, so I daresay more adjustments ahead


----------



## Phil65

good morning, 6.8 for me ....and the sun is shining


----------



## Dory

pippaandben said:


> 5.4 this morning after 6.3 at bedtime. Had a great toad in the hole for dinner plus mini cheesecake so think this proves 1u:10g carbs is right for me. Felt low and back full of aches and pains so decided to treat myself!



well done those look fantastic results!

4.6 for me this morning (after a disastrous 20.2 at 9pm last night - 3 hours of gym and trying to guess what to do with sugars during that didn't exactly go to plan...oh well at least it shows my overnight basal and the change I made to my snack size defintely works!)


----------



## bennyg70

Dory said:


> well done those look fantastic results!
> 
> 4.6 for me this morning (after a disastrous 20.2 at 9pm last night - 3 hours of gym and trying to guess what to do with sugars during that didn't exactly go to plan...oh well at least it shows my overnight basal and the change I made to my snack size defintely works!)



All the best people woke with 4.6's this morning! 

** Disclaimer - Stolen from Northener!


----------



## Dory

ha ha!  I definitely agree!


----------



## AJLang

A nice 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Not so hot today. 7.7, but I think maybe I overdid the jelly babies when I went hypo in the early hours.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Not so hot today. 7.7, but I think maybe I overdid the jelly babies when I went hypo in the early hours.



I always think it's better to slightly overtreat if you are going back to sleep, so a good result I would say!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.2 - bedtime
4.2 - this morning

- 19.14pm - tea & QA - ratio is 1:10 but took 1u QA less - BS was 5.6
- 22.16pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 1 slice (tuna & mayo)


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 5.2 - bedtime
> 4.2 - this morning
> 
> - 19.14pm - tea & QA - ratio is 1:10 but took 1u QA less - BS was 5.6
> - 22.16pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice (tuna & mayo)



Pretty good Gill! I'd be very happy with that!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 yay


----------



## Cat1964

Good morning all 8.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a lovely 5.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.6 yay



Ah! Much better Steff


----------



## pgcity

7.5 after pasta for tea and with a cold! It's a miracle.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. March winds and April showers rolled into one here.   Bedtime 5.8. Now 7.2  after several 3's yesterday due to first day back at work.  Least it proves I work hard !


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. March winds and April showers rolled into one here.   Bedtime 5.8. Now 7.2  after several 3's yesterday due to first day back at work.  Least it proves I work hard !



Don't work too hard! Perhaps you need to reduce your basal?


----------



## bennyg70

6.4 rounds off a very satisyfying working week for me

6.5
5
5.2
4.6
6.4

Now challenge -  to carry on over the weekend and round off the week... hmmm


----------



## pippaandben

6.2 after 5.0 bedtime and 4 rich tea. Don't know why low reading at night - would suggest slightly overcompensated for dinner but had extra orange to that I had allowed for.


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Don't work too hard! Perhaps you need to reduce your basal?



Normally do when i know i have a very physical day ahead but forgot. Anyway consultant kept telling me off saying it should never be adjusted. Only the Novorapid. Gave up seeing him as all he wanted to hear were the amounts i was injecting, so for a quiet life I would tell him some nice regular figures and he was happy.  Now go to clinic at my doctors surgery and they are very good. Never been asked to do a basal test though. Or is that only if you are on a pump ?


----------



## Phil65

wow, good readings from everyone so far today.......6.7 for me


----------



## bennyg70

Mossey said:


> Normally do when i know i have a very physical day ahead but forgot. Anyway consultant kept telling me off saying it should never be adjusted. Only the Novorapid. Gave up seeing him as all he wanted to hear were the amounts i was injecting, so for a quiet life I would tell him some nice regular figures and he was happy.  Now go to clinic at my doctors surgery and they are very good. Never been asked to do a basal test though. Or is that only if you are on a pump ?



Im on MDI, and learning of basal testing was a god-send!

I dont tend to change my basal daily / weekly I tend to keep it the same, however I find that my Novarapid ratios change dependant on the what sort of day I have. Ie Its set to a level for dog walking everyday (Substantial walks). However If I dont go walking my rates change dramatically and I need another half as much again Novarapid. If I were to give up dog walking (Which I wouldnt) then I would compensate with more basal as a more permanent fix.


----------



## runner

Mossey said:


> Normally do when i know i have a very physical day ahead but forgot. Anyway consultant kept telling me off saying it should never be adjusted. Only the Novorapid. Gave up seeing him as all he wanted to hear were the amounts i was injecting, so for a quiet life I would tell him some nice regular figures and he was happy.  Now go to clinic at my doctors surgery and they are very good. Never been asked to do a basal test though. Or is that only if you are on a pump ?



The DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) course teaches you how to adjust background and rapid insulin, although it sounds like you are doing this anyway   You can test whether your basal is about right by doing a 3am test, and perhaps having a carb-free meal during the day.
There's lots more info here if you're interested: http://www.bdec-e-learning.com


----------



## runner

By the way - a 9 for me today.


----------



## sacol4940

7.40am - 20.3
9.00am - 19.4

I went to Frankie and Benny's last night.....


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> The DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) course teaches you how to adjust background and rapid insulin, although it sounds like you are doing this anyway   You can test whether your basal is about right by doing a 3am test, and perhaps having a carb-free meal during the day.
> There's lots more info here if you're interested: http://www.bdec-e-learning.com



Will do a basal test then. Is it carb free following day or previous ?"


----------



## Dory

well done Steff - great reading 

7.1 today however was low (3.3) at 3.30am so not too fussed.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Will do a basal test then. Is it carb free following day or previous ?"



Have a read of the following:

http://diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

5.4 - bedtime
7.1 - this morning

- 18.37pm - tea & QA - @18.17pm - hypo - treated with 4 jelly babies
- 22.13pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 1 slice (tuna & mayo)


----------



## AlisonM

5.3 this morning. Then walked into town to do the shopping I should have done the other day. Got home just now and I'm 7.8! I'm confused, my numbers usually come down after exercise.


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning
> 
> 5.4 - bedtime
> 7.1 - this morning
> 
> - 18.37pm - tea & QA - @18.17pm - hypo - treated with 4 jelly babies
> - 22.13pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 1 slice (tuna & mayo)



Gill - Did you reduce the Basal?


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Have a read of the following:
> 
> http://diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve



Thanks Northy.    Reading, digesting and will do the tests in the next few days and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> The DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) course teaches you how to adjust background and rapid insulin, although it sounds like you are doing this anyway   You can test whether your basal is about right by doing a 3am test, and perhaps having a carb-free meal during the day.
> There's lots more info here if you're interested: http://www.bdec-e-learning.com



Thanks   Looks like I've got a bit of reading to do. Will post my results.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Thanks Northy.    Reading, digesting and will do the tests in the next few days and let you know how it goes.



Good luck!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## sacol4940

12.5 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## LeeLee

A nice 4.6 for me, after I didn't believe the first stab which said 3.2!    I didn't believe it because I felt fine and as a non-injecting T2 hypos are rare as hen's teeth.  Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> A nice 4.6 for me, after I didn't believe the first stab which said 3.2!    I didn't believe it because I felt fine and as a non-injecting T2 hypos are rare as hen's teeth.  Does anyone else get this?



3.2 is actually just below what a non-diabetic might see regularly as a fasting level, and your retest indicates there might be a bit of meter inaccuracy at play. We are told that hypos are below 4.0 so that we act before things do turn bad if we are on hypoglycaemic mediactions 

Terrific numbers!


----------



## Mossey

Bed 6.4 wake 6.4   If only it would go on like that forever


----------



## pgcity

4.2 to start with today. Corrected in the night due to keytones caused by the cold I have and put tbr to +40%. A day on the sofa for me


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.2 to start with today. Corrected in the night due to keytones caused by the cold I have and put tbr to +40%. A day on the sofa for me



Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## runner

13.7 this am for me   I have these occassional glitches!


----------



## brett

Morning all, 7.4 this morning was 7.3  4 bed


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all 

4.4  - bedtime
6.1 - this morning

- 21.33pm - tea & QA - @21.06 - hypo - treated with 4 jelly babies
- 01.10am - bedtime test was done
- no supper tonight due to late tea

Pizza (takeaway) for tea / garlic bread / had 2 mini choc bscts as garlic bread not eaten

100g cho/carbs

Insilin 10u humalog, split into two doses, first 6u before eating, remaining 4u 1 hour later

Before pizza = 3.3 (treated) then 6.2
+1 hour = 3.7! ( but took remaining 4u of QA!)
+2 hour = 5.3
+4 hour = 4.4 (bed)


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 this morning. I tried to be was right at the top of the zone, 9.1, last night trying make sure there were no night hypos. It seems to have worked. Sheer fluke though, I've no idea if I'll be able to do it again.


----------



## Phil65

5.5.......hangover still though!


----------



## pgcity

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 4.4  - bedtime
> 6.1 - this morning
> 
> - 21.33pm - tea & QA - @21.06 - hypo - treated with 4 jelly babies
> - 01.10am - bedtime test was done
> - no supper tonight due to late tea
> 
> Pizza (takeaway) for tea / garlic bread / had 2 mini choc bscts as garlic bread not eaten
> 
> 100g cho/carbs
> 
> Insilin 10u humalog, split into two doses, first 6u before eating, remaining 4u 1 hour later
> 
> Before pizza = 3.3 (treated) then 6.2
> +1 hour = 3.7! ( but took remaining 4u of QA!)
> +2 hour = 5.3
> +4 hour = 4.4 (bed)



Great readings. I really struggle with pizza


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

4.4 but ... 2.8 bedtime corrected and 13.7 at 3am.  Marks and Spencers fault. Honey roasted cashews. Devine.  Will be good today


----------



## Steff

morning all 7.9 for me visit to nurse tomorrow for a victoza update urghh shall say not good so far s and d and BS has been yuk


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all 7.9 for me visit to nurse tomorrow for a victoza update urghh shall say not good so far s and d and BS has been yuk



Oh, that's a shame Steff  Do you think you might be OK with Byetta this time around? Or perhaps something like sitagliptin (a pill, that I believe works similarly to Victoza/Byetta)?


----------



## sacol4940

18.5 this morning
9.7 before bed

Basals clearly not right I guess


----------



## brett

8.7 this am, highest for a while


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## pgcity

3.7 for me. My cold must be getting better. Tbr now +20%.


----------



## AlisonM

Back to a sunny 5.3 for me today.


----------



## runner

14.7 - another high this week


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 14.7 - another high this week



Oops! Any indications why?


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Oops! Any indications why?



I expect a combination of things - had a carb-free tea, but I always find an increase in BS.  Also quite a lot of wine - that's probably the killer, but not always so.  Was 10 when I went to bed, and had an adjustment of 2.    5.5 again this lunch-time, so back to 'normal'.


----------



## Steff

4.30 early one for me grr bs 6.7


----------



## Cat1964

Good morning all.  7.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 8.6 today. Not too bad


----------



## runner

7.5 for me today - that's better


----------



## pippaandben

5.9 after 6.4 bedtime. Just got to wait for my 90 day average to get rid of my holiday highs and next blood test should (hopefully) be amazing. Have now had repeat prescription of Levemir and no problems!


----------



## Phil65

7.1 at bed time, 4.2 at 02.45.....had a wine gum, 6.5 at 07.00.


----------



## pgcity

7.4 to start off with. Can't shift this cold


----------



## sacol4940

7.50am - 9.3
9.05am - 11.8

Lot better than yesterday!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all  

Sat 16/03
14.6 - bedtime
17.0 - this morning

- 19.13pm - tea & QA - sandwich 2 slices with cheese before a night out & 3 pints of smooth beer
- 01.41am - bedtime test was done - after arriving home and before supper - small amount of fried rice - checked BS whilst out - 15.2 - BS seem to rocket up when having a night out.

_________________________________

Sun 17/03
6.3 - bedtime
12.0 - this morning

- 19.14pm - tea & QA 
- 23.15pm - bedtime test was done, before having supper instead of after
- supper was sandwich 1 slice


----------



## Dory

morning all 6.0 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

4.3 after a horrendous night. Two hypos, a 2.7 and, a couple of hours later, a 2.9. Urgggh! I still feel like something the cat dragged in cos I had another at lunchtime.


----------



## brett

A 7.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.8 for me



How did your appointment go Steff?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> How did your appointment go Steff?



Hi Alan,
After a cock up where my nurse had cancelled all her appts accept me and my doc having to squeeze me in 30 mins late it went fine, back next week for hba also my dose was upped I said to him I can cope with sickness if it means dose change lowers bs


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> 4.3 after a horrendous night. Two hypos, a 2.7 and, a couple of hours later, a 2.9. Urgggh! I still feel like something the cat dragged in cos I had another at lunchtime.



OOO alison hope things went better for you last night!

Hope it helps improve things Steff.

I'm surprisingly a 5.4 this am after late evening glass or two of Cava, Choc birthday cake and a few quality street!  Must have got the dosing right!


----------



## Phil65

had a mahoooosive pizza last night (...sober Benny ) after 35 units of insulin  went to bed on a 7.7, woke at 03.30 5.1 and 4.3 at 07.00.


----------



## Mossey

Wow. Do you take your insulin by the cupful ? Sounds an enormous amount to me but presumably reflected by the pizza size  Amazing levels though. 7.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Wow. Do you take your insulin by the cupful ? Sounds an enormous amount to me but presumably reflected by the pizza size  Amazing levels though. 7.1 for me



I've met Phil, he's about a foot taller than me!  35 units is close to double my daily total dose  Still, you need what you need!


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> had a mahoooosive pizza last night (...sober Benny ) after 35 units of insulin  went to bed on a 7.7, woke at 03.30 5.1 and 4.3 at 07.00.



I dont believe you - I reckon its the copious amounts of red helping stabalise those levels!

7.0 for me - and a few higher than expected readings yesterday and today - Something coming on maybe?


----------



## sacol4940

7.50am - 14.5
9.50am - 12.3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

4.9  - bedtime
6.3 - this morning

- 18.26pm - tea & QA 
- 22.41pm - hypo 3.0 treated with 4 jelly babies
- 23.00pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 2 slices/skips


----------



## AlisonM

Bit of a bounce last night, a 9.7 before bed and 7.7 this morning. Still, less than three months ago, I'd have chuffed to bits with both those numbers.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Bit of a bounce last night, a 9.7 before bed and 7.7 this morning. Still, less than three months ago, I'd have chuffed to bits with both those numbers.



Better than those nasty hypos too Ally!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 4.9  - bedtime
> 6.3 - this morning
> 
> - 18.26pm - tea & QA
> - 22.41pm - hypo 3.0 treated with 4 jelly babies
> - 23.00pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 2 slices/skips



Great levels Gill!  Perhaps a bit too much bolus with your tea, but your numbers are streets ahead of what they used to be!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> I dont believe you - I reckon its the copious amounts of red helping stabalise those levels!
> 
> 7.0 for me - and a few higher than expected readings yesterday and today - Something coming on maybe?



.....it might have been , anyway it was an Italian theme!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> I've met Phil, he's about a foot taller than me!  35 units is close to double my daily total dose  Still, you need what you need!



......and a foot wider!


----------



## Phil65

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 4.9  - bedtime
> 6.3 - this morning
> 
> - 18.26pm - tea & QA
> - 22.41pm - hypo 3.0 treated with 4 jelly babies
> - 23.00pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 2 slices/skips



Good stuff Gill, looks like your basal is bang on!


----------



## Dory

morning all, 5.3 for me this morning.  loving that my overnight is now sorted!  huge relief! (just got to start doing midday ones now as noticed it's creeping up then.....)


----------



## Northerner

Dory said:


> morning all, 5.3 for me this morning.  loving that my overnight is now sorted!  huge relief! (just got to start doing midday ones now as noticed it's creeping up then.....)



Excellent!


----------



## Phil65

Dory said:


> morning all, 5.3 for me this morning.  loving that my overnight is now sorted!  huge relief! (just got to start doing midday ones now as noticed it's creeping up then.....)



....nice number! ......maybe seasonal changes kicking in?


----------



## pgcity

Phil65 said:


> had a mahoooosive pizza last night (...sober Benny ) after 35 units of insulin  went to bed on a 7.7, woke at 03.30 5.1 and 4.3 at 07.00.



The pizza legend award goes to.......
Wow.

I am still playing Russian roulette because of a cold so woke to shaky 2.8.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> The pizza legend award goes to.......
> Wow.
> 
> I am still playing Russian roulette because of a cold so woke to shaky 2.8.



Ouch!


----------



## brett

7.3 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4 *today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## bennyg70

4.5mmol today after a 3.5 in the night, and high levels yesterday evening...

I swear welding gases and the stresses of the class hav an effect. Either that or ive had a bit of a sore throat and its on its way out now, could be that. Or a mixture


----------



## runner

13.5 - damn. Binged a bit last night, thought I'd got it covered, obviously not


----------



## AJLang

2.3 for me - that's three consecutive morning waking up hypo but on Sunday, on the same insulin, and with perfect carb counting, it was in the teens.  So pump nurse will want me to reduce my basal but I'm reluctant because of the highs that I get in between the lows


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 2.3 for me - that's three consecutive morning waking up hypo but on Sunday, on the same insulin, and with perfect carb counting, it was in the teens.  So pump nurse will want me to reduce my basal but I'm reluctant because of the highs that I get in between the lows



Ack! Hope you can get some respite from these swinging levels Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. I can't work out what else I can do to stop them swinging - but they are still much better than they were before the pump


----------



## pgcity

7.7 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.



Ditto


----------



## AlisonM

A nice boring 5.4 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

11.2 - bedtime
5.2 - this morning

- 19.03pm - tea & QA 
- 22.41pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 3 butter puffs
- 6.48am - before this morning's test was hypo 3.7 treated with 4 jelly babies


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 11.2 - bedtime
> 5.2 - this morning
> 
> - 19.03pm - tea & QA
> - 22.41pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 3 butter puffs
> - 6.48am - before this morning's test was hypo 3.7 treated with 4 jelly babies



What Basal levels are you on now?


----------



## Aoife

Went to bed on a 6.3 woke on a 8.4.... could do better


----------



## AlisonM

Aoife said:


> Went to bed on a 6.3 woke on a 8.4.... could do better



It's still not bad though.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

bennyg70 said:


> What Basal levels are you on now?




Hi Benny,

I take 10u am & 10u pm


----------



## Steff

6.3 for me ......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 6.3 for me ......



Good number Steff! 6.2 for me


----------



## Mossey

3.7 . Good morning and lovely morning in sunny Bucks


----------



## Mossey

P.s.  mild hypo last night 10 o'clock and tried jelly babies. Scarey as didn't work as quick as dextrose tablets so I'll stick to those


----------



## pgcity

6.9 for me and still on +40% tbr for a cold.


----------



## runner

7.7 for me this am


----------



## Phil65

not so good.....10.9, maybe a dodgy cannula


----------



## pippaandben

6.3 - can't believe that highest reading this week so far has been 6.7 before bed on Tuesday and lowest 5.2 before dinner also on Tuesday. 

On the downside have been so pleased about the number control that calories have sort of slipped a bit so now really do have the incentive to work on that. Have now put on almost one stone of the one and a half that the diabetes took off me last summer with the high 2os and low 30s!


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 6.3 - can't believe that highest reading this week so far has been 6.7 before bed on Tuesday and lowest 5.2 before dinner also on Tuesday.
> 
> On the downside have been so pleased about the number control that calories have sort of slipped a bit so now really do have the incentive to work on that. Have now put on almost one stone of the one and a half that the diabetes took off me last summer with the high 2os and low 30s!



It's a juggling act, to be sure - very difficult to keep your eye on every ball all the time! But you have transformed your control and those rewards will give you confidence to tackle other aspects of your health and well-being - keep up the good work!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

9.1 - bedtime
6.8 - this morning

- 19.40pm - tea & QA - before tea @19.19pm was hypo 2.9 treated with jelly babies 5 
- 22.47pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 2 slices


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## bennyg70

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 9.1 - bedtime
> 6.8 - this morning
> 
> - 19.40pm - tea & QA - before tea @19.19pm was hypo 2.9 treated with jelly babies 5
> - 22.47pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was sandwich 2 slices



Have you mangaed any basal tests yet? The hypos around teatime could be too much QA, but I also suspect that the basals a little too high!


----------



## gail1

13.8  the lowest its been for some time Never thought i would be pleased with a reading of that level


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 13.8  the lowest its been for some time Never thought i would be pleased with a reading of that level



No Gail, I remember a time when you were reporting 20s and 30s, and even the occasional 'HI'. Hopefully, when you get the insulin sorted out you may begin to see some single figures soon


----------



## brett

6.5 this morning, going the right way .


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today (even with womanflu) and *4.3* yesterday....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.7* today (even with womanflu) and *4.3* yesterday....



That's great that you have such good numbers, even when stricken with lurgy!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 3.7. Hummm.  Better than high I presume


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.6


----------



## pgcity

7.9 today and snowing


----------



## runner

7.5 for me this am.  Not snowing yet!


----------



## AlisonM

A freezing but sunny 5.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A freezing but sunny 5.7 for me.



Ah, good number Alison


----------



## Dory

morning all 6.3 for me today

(EDIT: ok, just read messages above - NOW i understand why my mum texted from spain this morning telling me to take care on the roads!  nothing but overcast sky down by Gatwick!!)


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Ah, good number Alison



I like it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all   it's snowing in Warrington  

7.9 - bedtime
7.3 - this morning

- 19.02pm - tea & QA - beforte tea @18.44pm was hypo 3.6 treated with jelly babies 4, didn't feel hypo
- 22.44pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese


----------



## brett

A good 7 this morning.
6.7 before lunch
9.4 after lunch
6.5 before tea
No snacks or hypos


----------



## LeeLee

4.6 this morning   Lots of white stuff falling from the skies


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## runner

Morning.  6.1 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.9 for me but I won't change my basal because earlier in the week I had three consecutive mornings of hypos


----------



## Mossey

Beautiful day. 'White' wedding to go to today. Bride will freeze. 3.2 after superb very rich M&S neck of lamb, huge jacket potato and veg,   7.1 bedtime, 5.3 at 6am. Good guesswork I reckon as no science involved !


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 ..


----------



## brett

6.7 this morning


----------



## pgcity

6.8 today for me. Enjoy the snow


----------



## AlisonM

An acceptable 6.3 this morning. No snow in town, just a freezing wind.


----------



## Marier

Hellooo alll     how are wee all doing  6.1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.8 - bedtime
7.8 - this morning

- 18.30pm - tea & QA 
- 23.18pm - bedtime test was done - before bedtime test @ 23.00pm was hypo 3.4 treated with 4 jelly babies
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese


----------



## gail1

13.5 for me so getting better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

4.9 for me this chilly morning.


----------



## runner

12.1 in spite of adjustments after meal at friends house - lovely evening though!


----------



## gail1

13 for me this morning


----------



## LeeLee

gail1 said:


> 13 for me this morning


Keep that up and you'll soon be back in single digits Gail.


----------



## pgcity

7.9 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6,8 for me


----------



## brett

A good 6.5 today


----------



## Mossey

Overslept and woken up at 2.8 after correction in night


----------



## FM001

meter fell off the kitchen worktop and ended up on the floor and when I picked it up again it was reading 0.8, tested again and was 7.6 but still unsure rechecked on another meter and got 6.2

debating to throw the meter away now


----------



## gail1

LeeLee said:


> Keep that up and you'll soon be back in single digits Gail.



maybe my diabetes heard the insulin word and has decided to behave


----------



## Doddy

7.9 this morning.

I am taking 80u of Lantus now...and i am still waking with silly figures!!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 7.9 this morning.
> 
> I am taking 80u of Lantus now...and i am still waking with silly figures!!



Doddy, are you taking metformin? If not, it might be worth asking your GP about it as it might help you with your insulin resistance, which is what seems to be going on as that is quite a high dose of lantus.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

10.4 - bedtime
4.9 - this morning

- 19.37pm - tea & QA 
- 00.11am - bedtime test was done 
- no supper because of chinese & high BS

Chinese for tea - chicken soup / 2 mini spring rolls / king prawn fried rice (only had 1/2 tray of fried rice)

70g cho/carbs

Insilin 7u humalog, split into two doses, first 4u before eating, remaining 3u 1 hour later


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 10.4 - bedtime
> 4.9 - this morning
> 
> - 19.37pm - tea & QA
> - 00.11am - bedtime test was done
> - no supper because of chinese & high BS
> 
> Chinese for tea - chicken soup / 2 mini spring rolls / king prawn fried rice (only had 1/2 tray of fried rice)
> 
> 70g cho/carbs
> 
> Insilin 7u humalog, split into two doses, first 4u before eating, remaining 3u 1 hour later



I think you managed that very well Gill


----------



## sacol4940

20.7 before bed at 2.30am
10.4 this morning


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Doddy, are you taking metformin? If not, it might be worth asking your GP about it as it might help you with your insulin resistance, which is what seems to be going on as that is quite a high dose of lantus.



.....metformin hasn't helped my insulin resistance


----------



## Phil65

6.0 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> .....metformin hasn't helped my insulin resistance



You're just awkward Phil - it works for some!


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Doddy, are you taking metformin? If not, it might be worth asking your GP about it as it might help you with your insulin resistance, which is what seems to be going on as that is quite a high dose of lantus.



Yep, i take 4 a day!


----------



## Doddy

Phil65 said:


> .....metformin hasn't helped my insulin resistance


doesn't seem to do much for me either!


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> Yep, i take 4 a day!



Ah! Another thing that I know has helped a couple of our members is Victoza alongside the insulin, so perhaps something else to consider


----------



## Doddy

Northerner said:


> Ah! Another thing that I know has helped a couple of our members is Victoza alongside the insulin, so perhaps something else to consider



I shall bear that it mind.  Does the victoza help with weightloss or is that just byetta?  I am also having massive difficulty in losing weight


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> I shall bear that it mind.  Does the victoza help with weightloss or is that just byetta?  I am also having massive difficulty in losing weight



I believe it does for some


----------



## Steff

Doddy said:


> I shall bear that it mind.  Does the victoza help with weightloss or is that just byetta?  I am also having massive difficulty in losing weight



Yeah it does doddy I lost 9lb on it last year, stopped had a struggle and I'm now back on it


----------



## Steff

7.0 for me...


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## pgcity

7.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.4 this morning



Superb Hazel!  I was 5.7 this morning


----------



## bennyg70

A lovely 5.6 for me today. Looking for a good week this week after what we shall call a "diabetic holiday" this weekend.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. Freezing and 6.6


----------



## sacol4940

16.1 for me

Need to do some more nighttime basal tests this week...


----------



## gail1

21.1 and full of this cold


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 21.1 and full of this cold



Hope you are feeling much better very soon Gail


----------



## mum2westiesGill

17.0 - bedtime
15.2 - this morning

- 19.33pm - tea & QA
- 22.44pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 2 instead of the usual 3 or 4 with cheese


----------



## Phil65

4.8 for me


----------



## AlisonM

A nice chilled 5.3 and the same yesterday. I did have a high of 10.7 yesterday though, not sure why. I loved saying that, not so long ago, that would have been my low for the day.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A nice chilled 5.3 and the same yesterday. I did have a high of 10.7 yesterday though, not sure why. I loved saying that, not so long ago, that would have been my low for the day.



Great numbers Alison - when is your next HbA1c due?


----------



## brett

6.9 this morning, been a very steady 6~7 this week.  Going to have 1 extra levemir to try and get it slightly lower.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> 6.9 this morning, been a very steady 6~7 this week.  Going to have 1 extra levemir to try and get it slightly lower.



Well done Brett, hope the extra unit gets you in the nice mid-5s!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Great numbers Alison - when is your next HbA1c due?



Good question. I have a telephone appt with the good doctor tmoz. I'll ask him.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all 6.2 for me



Ooh! Getting better Steff!


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for me today


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.6 for me today!



4.6 for me! Snap! What do I win?


----------



## Mossey

5.1 and a lovely morning to you all


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 4.6 for me! Snap! What do I win?



A high five?


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 5.1 and a lovely morning to you all



Excellent Mossey!


----------



## runner

4.2 for me today.  Got hba1c test on thursday


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 4.2 for me today.  Got hba1c test on thursday



Quite a few people are getting low numbers today, it seems! Hope all goes well with the test - when will you get the result?


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Excellent Mossey!



Thanks Northy. First time ever my 7 day average ( on my meter though that's not an accurate representation as I don't always waste a test when I know I am low ) has been below 7 and that's down to you and this site.  Looking forward to hb1c sometime soon


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Thanks Northy. First time ever my 7 day average ( on my meter though that's not an accurate representation as I don't always waste a test when I know I am low ) has been below 7 and that's down to you and this site.  Looking forward to hb1c sometime soon



Brilliant!  I hope you are rewarded with a good improvement in your HbA1c


----------



## Phil65

morning all...3.9 this morning


----------



## bennyg70

Phil65 said:


> morning all...3.9 this morning



Sneaking in under the radar there mate!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Quite a few people are getting low numbers today, it seems! Hope all goes well with the test - when will you get the result?



Got a hospital appt the following week.  Although having test done at GPs, they can't give me rests, because the test is done for the hospital.  In fact, they have asked me for a printout of results from the hospital - a communication issue methinks.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  

4.3 - bedtime
8.5 - this morning

- 19.06pm - tea & QA - before tea @18.47pm was hypo 2.7 treated with jelly babies 4
- 22.53pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 4 with cheese


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 4.3 - bedtime
> 8.5 - this morning
> 
> - 19.06pm - tea & QA - before tea @18.47pm was hypo 2.7 treated with jelly babies 4
> - 22.53pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was butter puffs 4 with cheese



You seem to have quite a few hypos before your tea Gill, perhaps you are having a bit too much bolus with your lunch?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Getting better Steff!



Thanks Alan looks like it, hbA test in about 45 mins so hope I get a good result


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan looks like it, hbA test in about 45 mins so hope I get a good result



Hope so!


----------



## Phil65

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan looks like it, hbA test in about 45 mins so hope I get a good result



.....Good luck Steff!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Sneaking in under the radar there mate!



.....I reckon my meter is reading 10% lower this morning!


----------



## sacol4940

Bed @ 1am - 7.4
Waking @ 6.50am - 12.9
Before brekkie @ 8.45am - 10.5


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 This cold and frosty morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> You seem to have quite a few hypos before your tea Gill, perhaps you are having a bit too much bolus with your lunch?




Thanks Alan. Current ratios are:
2:10 - breakfast (2u for every 10g carbs)
1.5:10 - lunch
1:10 - teatime
so might give 1:10 a try at lunchtime. Last time I "tweaked" anything was 9th March to reduce BI from 12u to 10u.


----------



## Hazel

a happy 5.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> a happy 5.4 this morning



Wonderful Hazel!


----------



## brett

7.5 this morning, goin to try another unit of levemir again.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* this morning....


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.7 despite a couple of bottles of lager last night.


----------



## AJLang

Strange one this morning. Woke up very happy at 6.30 with a 5.5.  An hour later I thought that I felt a bit strange so I tested....and it was 3.3


----------



## bennyg70

4.4 for me


----------



## Mossey

Hypo 3.30. 12 now


----------



## Northerner

Had a lie-in this morning for the first time in weeks, seems those 5 am starts have caught up with me! Result - 7.5 this morning!


----------



## AlisonM

A nice uncomplicated 5.6 again today. But I think I swallowed a black hole or something, I'm absolutely ravenous this morning.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Had a lie-in this morning for the first time in weeks, seems those 5 am starts have caught up with me! Result - 7.5 this morning!



Still within range though 

7.1 for me this am.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody  

5.3 - bedtime
4.3 - this morning

- 19.24pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & reduced lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
- 23.17pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 2 with cheese/feast ice cream  !


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everybody
> 
> 5.3 - bedtime
> 4.3 - this morning
> 
> - 19.24pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & reduced lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
> - 23.17pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was butter puffs 2 with cheese/feast ice cream  !



That's looking great Gill!


----------



## pgcity

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everybody
> 
> 5.3 - bedtime
> 4.3 - this morning
> 
> - 19.24pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & reduced lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
> - 23.17pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was butter puffs 2 with cheese/feast ice cream  !



Wow. Amazing nos.


----------



## sacol4940

Before tea last night 7.20pm - 10.9  
After tea 9.20pm - 6.3 
Before bed 2.35am - 18.8 

I had pasta for tea and thought I'd calculated right after seeing the 6.3....


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> Before tea last night 7.20pm - 10.9
> After tea 9.20pm - 6.3
> Before bed 2.35am - 18.8
> 
> I had pasta for tea and thought I'd calculated right after seeing the 6.3....



Pasta can give a late spike as it can take a long time to digest - soe people split their bolus injections to cope with it. More experimentation needed!


----------



## brett

A very good 5.6 this morning.
Was 6.8 before bed.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> A very good 5.6 this morning.
> Was 6.8 before bed.



That's excellent brett - did you try more levemir?


----------



## brett

Northerner said:


> That's excellent brett - did you try more levemir?



thanks northener, yes, two units extra over the last couple of days.  Now having 7 units in the evening.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> thanks northener, yes, two units extra over the last couple of days.  Now having 7 units in the evening.



Ah, good stuff!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.9 ..


----------



## bennyg70

5.6 for me


----------



## runner

5.3 this morning


----------



## pgcity

7.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.5 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

11.0 - bedtime
10.4 - this morning

- 19.28pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & 2nd day of reducing lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
- 22.56pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese


----------



## Mossey

Woke at 8.4 and feeling rough with a cold or maybe man flu !  More insulin required and luckily i'm not working today.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Woke at 8.4 and feeling rough with a cold or maybe man flu !  More insulin required and luckily i'm not working today.



Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 this morning after a 3.4 hypo at 4am. Not too bad considering.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 this morning after a 3.4 hypo at 4am. Not too bad considering.



Not bad at all


----------



## Ann Williams

*morning reading*

I slept in til late, quit smoking recently and been sleeping poorly but getting better now, My reading was 6.5.


----------



## Northerner

Ann Williams said:


> I slept in til late, quit smoking recently and been sleeping poorly but getting better now, My reading was 6.5.



Very good Ann! And well done on stopping smoking, it's the best thing you can do for your health, particularly when you have diabetes  Keep up the good work!


----------



## brett

5.9 this morning, very happy


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> 5.9 this morning, very happy



Excellent!


----------



## LeeLee

What on earth am I doing up before 6am on a Bank Holiday???  Oh well, a nice 4.4 to start the weekend!


----------



## Mossey

Well you are not the only one up unfortunately but with a 13.3 and rotten cold to start the holiday. Least the sun looks as though it could put in an appearance.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Well you are not the only one up unfortunately but with a 13.3 and rotten cold to start the holiday. Least the sun looks as though it could put in an appearance.



Oh dear! I hope that you get better soon! I am 5.7 today.


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Northy. Looks like a spoonful of insulin for breakfast


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 .....


----------



## AlisonM

You beat me by one Steff. 6.4 for me.


----------



## pgcity

4.2 for me and a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.2 for me and a beautiful sunny day



Great number  If only it was about 20C warmer!


----------



## brett

6.9 this morning.  Happy with that as I did over indulge in some easter chocolate yesterday evening.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

4.8 - bedtime
2.6 - this morning

- 19.45pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & 3rd day of reducing lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
- 23.20pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese
- after this morning's hypo and treating with 4 jelly babies 15 minutes later BS was 6.8


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.1 here...


----------



## AJLang

16.1


----------



## pgcity

Woke to 4.4 after keytones and 13.3 at 3.30am. Changed my cannula and had to eat skittles at 6am because I over corrected.


----------



## Aoife

22.2     went to bed slightly high at 9.1 but thats ridiculous!


----------



## Northerner

Quite a mixed bag this morning from people - I hope the people with high levels can pinpoint a reason and that things improve as the day progresses 

I was 5.3 this morning.


----------



## brett

7.4 for me.  Looks like more base needed on weekends/hols


----------



## runner

Hypo  (3.2) at 5am.  10.1 at 9.30.  No correction dose at breakfast, as advised by DAFNE, just matched breakfast.  Will see if need correction at lunch.


----------



## AlisonM

6.8 today and I was 8.7 before bed. But then, I had been rather naughty and had scampi for dinner.


----------



## AlisonM

Aoife said:


> 22.2     went to bed slightly high at 9.1 but thats ridiculous!


Could it have been a hypo bounce?


----------



## Mossey

20.9 2am. What !  My cold taking hold with a vengeance now. Down to 9.9 and dropping hopefully


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.5 - bedtime
12.1 - this morning

- 18.33pm - tea & QA - before tea no hypo & 4th day of reducing lunchtime ratio from 1.5:10 to 1:10
- 23.15pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 2 slices
- this mornings test was @ 7.22am then @ 10.38am (breakfasttime) BS was 8.0


----------



## Hazel

4.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.6 this morning



Goodness, that's terrific Hazel! How are you doing with the insulin now?


----------



## Hazel

good thanks Alan xx


----------



## Aoife

AlisonM said:


> Could it have been a hypo bounce?


If I had gone to bed a bit lower then maybe but I don't think I was asleep long enough to get that low and high again!  

Down to 6.8 now and starting to sneeze so am thinking I am succumbing to a dirty little virus that wants to spoil my Easter


----------



## Mossey

Aoife said:


> If I had gone to bed a bit lower then maybe but I don't think I was asleep long enough to get that low and high again!
> 
> Down to 6.8 now and starting to sneeze so am thinking I am succumbing to a dirty little virus that wants to spoil my Easter



Think you are copying me.  Sounds like we're sneezing in unison


----------



## runner

runner said:


> Hypo  (3.2) at 5am.  10.1 at 9.30.  No correction dose at breakfast, as advised by DAFNE, just matched breakfast.  Will see if need correction at lunch.



5.2 at lunchtime


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 5.2 at lunchtime



Good to hear!


----------



## Aoife

Mossey said:


> Think you are copying me.  Sounds like we're sneezing in unison


Now so full of snot it's unbelievable, I've almost given up on trying to control my blood glucose, going to bed in a strop at 11.3 after eating very little and bolusing for double.  I haven't been ill for ages (a good 18 months) and had forgotten what it does to my poor, pincushioned body. 

I just can't be arsed any more. I will deal with it in the morning.


----------



## Northerner

Aoife said:


> Now so full of snot it's unbelievable, I've almost given up on trying to control my blood glucose, going to bed in a strop at 11.3 after eating very little and bolusing for double.  I haven't been ill for ages (a good 18 months) and had forgotten what it does to my poor, pincushioned body.
> 
> I just can't be arsed any more. I will deal with it in the morning.



Hope you are feeling much better in the morning


----------



## runner

Aoife said:


> Now so full of snot it's unbelievable, I've almost given up on trying to control my blood glucose, going to bed in a strop at 11.3 after eating very little and bolusing for double.  I haven't been ill for ages (a good 18 months) and had forgotten what it does to my poor, pincushioned body.
> 
> I just can't be arsed any more. I will deal with it in the morning.



It's horrible isn't it - hope you feel better in the morning and BS evens out x


----------



## Mossey

Aoife said:


> Now so full of snot it's unbelievable, I've almost given up on trying to control my blood glucose, going to bed in a strop at 11.3 after eating very little and bolusing for double.  I haven't been ill for ages (a good 18 months) and had forgotten what it does to my poor, pincushioned body.
> 
> I just can't be arsed any more. I will deal with it in the morning.



Spoonful of insulin bedtime and woke 5.1 which is lovely after yesterday's 20. Cold at its peak so hopefully on mend. Hope you're feeling bit better this morning too


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 for me


----------



## gail1

13.8......


----------



## runner

12.1  after meal out - bedtime 10.7 and 2 unit correction.


----------



## Aoife

14 this morning which after yesterday I'm fairly happy with, still full of cold but hopefully everything is settling down.  Think I'll wait a day or 2 before I start to tackle the mountain of chocolate I now own!


----------



## AlisonM

5.5 this morning.


----------



## brett

A happy 6.0 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

5.3 for me today. Ready for chocolate overdose


----------



## Newtothis

*4.3* today and I've been very good - no chocolate x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.3* today and I've been very good - no chocolate x



You're a star!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  !

none - bedtime
15.7 - this morning

- 19.25pm - tea & QA - sandwich 2 slices with cheese before going out drinking 2 pints of beer and 2 spirits with diet mixer - never again  
-  bedtime test was not done  
- supper was chippy pastie and a few chips, not too many
- this mornings test was @ 08.07am then @ 11.03am (breakfasttime) BS was 14.7 so did a correction with this dose then @ 13.59pm 3.6 treated with 4 jelly babies then 15 minutes later 6.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

A surprising 3.9 today.  Feeling full of beans!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## brett

Morning all, 4.9 for me but did have an early morning hypo


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 today after a very sleepless night of stress and worrying. I have an appointment with the neurologist this afternoon to get the results of all those tests. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## LeeLee

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 today after a very sleepless night of stress and worrying. I have an appointment with the neurologist this afternoon to get the results of all those tests. Not looking forward to it at all.


I hope you get some of the answers you need today.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 today after a very sleepless night of stress and worrying. I have an appointment with the neurologist this afternoon to get the results of all those tests. Not looking forward to it at all.



I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcome {{{Ally}}}


----------



## AJLang

I hope that the appointment goes well for you. Thinking of you xx


----------



## AlisonM

AJLang said:


> I hope that the appointment goes well for you. Thinking of you xx



Just had a call from the hospital cancelling the appointment with no reason given. They'll send me a new one as soon as possible they say


----------



## Mossey

Not fair the way they can do that. So sorry . 7.9 today


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Just had a call from the hospital cancelling the appointment with no reason given. They'll send me a new one as soon as possible they say



**!*!!&&!**!!! 

They should at least give you a reason


----------



## AlisonM

I asked Alan, and was told by the woman from the appointments office that she didn't know and "are you all right with this?" Well, no, of course not, but there's damn all I can do about it now is there?


----------



## runner

12.7 at 5am....


----------



## pgcity

8.6 today. Blaming all the chocolate from yesterday. Should have had a booze too


----------



## Aoife

2 days following sick day rules and I finally woke up to a 7.9.  Very happy!


----------



## Mossey

Same as my 7.9. and 2 days of spoonfuls of insulin !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

11.7 - bedtime
4.5 - this morning

- 21.47pm - tea & QA 
- 23.51pm - bedtime was done
- no supper tonight because of late pasta (spaghetti) tea

had tea later than usual, spaghetti bake (homemade) for tea

40g cho/carbs (estimated)

Insulin 4u humalog, split into two doses, first 2u before eating, remaining 2u 1 hour later


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 11.7 - bedtime
> 4.5 - this morning
> 
> - 21.47pm - tea & QA
> - 23.51pm - bedtime was done
> - no supper tonight because of late pasta (spaghetti) tea
> 
> had tea later than usual, spaghetti bake (homemade) for tea
> 
> 40g cho/carbs (estimated)
> 
> Insulin 4u humalog, split into two doses, first 2u before eating, remaining 2u 1 hour later



The small gap between tea and bedtime would account for the relatively high level at bedtime - what were you at before tea?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> The small gap between tea and bedtime would account for the relatively high level at bedtime - what were you at before tea?




Tea @ 21.47pm was 14.0
Lunch @ 15.23pm was 5.6


----------



## gail1

14.2 for me....


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I asked Alan, and was told by the woman from the appointments office that she didn't know and "are you all right with this?" Well, no, of course not, but there's damn all I can do about it now is there?



Surprised they are even open bank hols


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Surprised they are even open bank hols



They're trying to reduce the waiting lists. Even my surgery is open today, as I discovered when I called to speak to my doctor. Have to wait till Friday for that though, by which time I may have stopped fuming.


----------



## Mossey

Good morning to you all. 4.5 and a lovely morning here


----------



## Dory

morning all, 8.6 this morning (after a hypo at 4am), not bad.  doing a morning basal test today as well so tummy RUMBLING now!!!!!


----------



## pgcity

6.0 today for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.4 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.9 for me


----------



## runner

13 for me   Had last of Easter chic last night and thought I'd bloused enough for it - apparently not!


----------



## lauraw1983

3.8 for me 

Exercise yesterday....first time I think I have EVER woken below target (aside from the odd night hypo)


----------



## AlisonM

Back to 'normal' at 5.3 today.


----------



## gail1

14.2 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

5.6 - bedtime
12.4 - this morning

- 18.48pm - tea & QA
- 22.59pm - bedtime was done
- supper was butter puffs 3 with cheese


----------



## brett

6.3 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

Didn't touch an easter egg or any chocolate over easter but yesterday I had a Indian take-away (1st in 2 years); I only had rice; a few chips; naan bread; popodom and a dessert spoon of rogan josh and woke up to a* 4.3*.....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Didn't touch an easter egg or any chocolate over easter but yesterday I had a Indian take-away (1st in 2 years); I only had rice; a few chips; naan bread; popodom and a dessert spoon of rogan josh and woke up to a* 4.3*.....



Terrific!  I was 4.8 this morning.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. 4.7



Splendid!


----------



## AlisonM

Morning all. 5.2 today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## runner

5.3 - back to 'normal' again!


----------



## AJLang

17.9 at 4am corrected and it is now 10 so another correction


----------



## gail1

20.2...........


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 20.2...........



 Any progress regarding the insulin Gail?


----------



## gail1

no not yet alan


----------



## pgcity

5.7. Holidays are good for diabetes.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

6.7 - bedtime
5.0 - this morning

- 19.20pm - tea & QA
- 23.23pm - bedtime was done
- supper was 2 treat size biscuits


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 6.7 - bedtime
> 5.0 - this morning
> 
> - 19.20pm - tea & QA
> - 23.23pm - bedtime was done
> - supper was 2 treat size biscuits



Excellent numbers Gill


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Excellent numbers Gill




Thank you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, with some sniffles...


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all, 5.4 today.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today, with some sniffles...



UH Oh


----------



## runner

4.1 for me today and off to hospital for check-up and to discover hba1c


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 4.1 for me today and off to hospital for check-up and to discover hba1c



Good luck! Hope you get a good number!


----------



## Steff

8'3 for me...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

5.6 - bedtime
12.2 - this morning

- 19.25pm - tea & QA
- 23.10pm - bedtime was done
- supper was 2 treat size biscuits
- no am dose of BI taken yesterday just pm dose


----------



## mum2westiesGill

runner said:


> 4.1 for me today and off to hospital for check-up and to discover hba1c




Good luck with your HbA1c number!


----------



## AlisonM

6.5 this morning.


----------



## gail1

24.8 for me this morning


----------



## Aoife

4.5 this morning


----------



## Newtothis

My lowest waking up since diagnosis '4.1' - not sure if this is good


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> My lowest waking up since diagnosis '4.1' - not sure if this is good



It's perfectly fine Amanda  In fact, it's excellent as you are not on any medication


----------



## Mossey

Woke yesterday 4.7. Decided to skip breakfast to see what happened. 4.4 lunchtime, so not hungary and skipped lunch. Dinner bit too late at 8 pm (one small homemade burger and bun) and 2.2. Woke today 6.3.  Hopefully that means it's ok to skip the odd breakfast or lunch if my Lantus levels work out right.


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> 4.1 for me today and off to hospital for check-up and to discover hba1c



GOOD LUCK


----------



## pgcity

3.5 this morning. Too chilled on me hols


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good luck! Hope you get a good number!



Grrr, for some reason they seemed to have missed the hba1c test when I had my bloods done last week at the GPs - all the other results are there, but no Hba1c, so had to wait ages in the hospital to get another one done - won;t get results until Monday.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Grrr, for some reason they seemed to have missed the hba1c test when I had my bloods done last week at the GPs - all the other results are there, but no Hba1c, so had to wait ages in the hospital to get another one done - won;t get results until Monday.



Gah! How annoying!


----------



## Mossey

Lovely morning. 6.3


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## runner

13.1 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 fr me, but still sniffling


----------



## gail1

18.9 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

Oh Gail, that makes my 11.1 from last night look like nowt. Have they started you back on the insulin yet?

4.8 this morning. Lovely.


----------



## sacol4940

6.3 this morning 

Saw my DSN yesterday and she's made a few changes which seem to have started working already


----------



## pgcity

6.8 to start today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

4.9 - bedtime
10.0 - this morning

- 19.24pm - tea & QA
- 22.52pm - bedtime was done - @ 22.33pm was hypo 2.9 & treated with jelly babies
- supper was 2 treat size biscuits


----------



## Highlander

Hi all,

I was 8.6 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6,5 for me


----------



## Doddy

Good morning, a 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

6.7 last night and 5.6 this morning. Yay.


----------



## sacol4940

11.3 for me


----------



## gail1

21,2 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.7 this morning after a hypo last night that took 4 hours to shift.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

4.7 - bedtime
14.8 - this morning

- 19.28pm - tea & QA
- 23.04pm - bedtime was done 
- supper was sandwich 2 slices 30g cho + 1 treat size bsct 12g cho
- maybe I should've had QA with this amount of carbs at supper but don't trust having QA when going to bed


----------



## Highlander

8.6 for me this morning.

Looks like I have a cold!


----------



## Mossey

5.3 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.2 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, 6.1 at bedtime, 6.1 this morning. That's a first.


----------



## Mossey

6.9 but with a small correction 5am


----------



## pgcity

6.8 after a lovely lie in


----------



## Highlander

10.4 this morning - but I have a cold.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

20.8 - bedtime
14.2 - this morning

- 20.18pm - tea & QA
- 00.03am - bedtime was done 
- no supper as went out for meal


----------



## AJLang

A lovely 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Aoife

3.4 this morning which can only mean one thing.......

Frosties for breakfast!!!


----------



## Mossey

4.9 and off to work


----------



## gail1

14.6 for me


----------



## pgcity

6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

6.4 for me ........


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

10.9 - bedtime
7.7 - this morning

- 19.20pm - tea & QA
- 22.48pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was 2 treat size bscts - 2 cps - no qa


----------



## AlisonM

6.1 again today.


----------



## Doddy

a disappointing 7.0 today.


----------



## runner

5.9 for me, and Hba1c is 8.7 - down from 9   would like to get it back in the 7s tho'.


----------



## Highlander

Another bad day for me - 9.0 this morning.   Seems to be getting higher each day.

Start Byetta on Thursday, so will have to see how I get on with it.


----------



## runner

Highlander said:


> Another bad day for me - 9.0 this morning.   Seems to be getting higher each day.
> 
> Start Byetta on Thursday, so will have to see how I get on with it.



Hope it works out for you


----------



## sacol4940

5.5 this morning 

*does a little dance*


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

7.0 for me today


----------



## gail1

17.1 for me


----------



## AlisonM

5.4 this morning and more snow. It's not sticking around though I'm glad to say.


----------



## Phil65

sorry for not being about lately, easter, family... etc! 6.2 this morning but I have been all over the place for a week or so with virus/bad chest.


----------



## Highlander

9.4 for me.

The snow has gone from here today, just a bit north of Inverness but very cold.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

6.8 - bedtime
8.9 - this morning

- 19.40 - tea & QA
- 22.51pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 1 slice/1 treat size bsct - 2 cps - 1u QA (bit of a trial as never do QA at bedtime)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morn 5.7 ....


----------



## AJLang

What a morning 3.3 at 6am 3.2 at 6.45-m and now 3.1 at 9am


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> What a morning 3.3 at 6am 3.2 at 6.45-m and now 3.1 at 9am



Hope things have started moving the other way!


----------



## AlisonM

5.4 this morning and a noticeable drop in the pain levels since I started taking the new pills yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.4 this morning and a noticeable drop in the pain levels since I started taking the new pills yesterday.



Good to hear!


----------



## pgcity

6.0 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Hope things have started moving the other way!


Thanks Alan I've been relying on Mark to do everything for me since yesterday lunchtime.  Haven't been right since last weeks A&E visit and in the last 24 hours have lost all of my energy. The hypos aren't helping.  Spent most of this morning drifting in and out of sleep and taking painkillers


----------



## Phil65

5.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan I've been relying on Mark to do everything for me since yesterday lunchtime.  Haven't been right since last weeks A&E visit and in the last 24 hours have lost all of my energy. The hypos aren't helping.  Spent most of this morning drifting in and out of sleep and taking painkillers



I hope you are feeling much stronger very soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

7.1 - bedtime
4.9 - this morning

- 19.06pm - tea & QA
- 22.21pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was 4 butter puffs - 2 cps - 1u QA (bit of a trial as never do QA at bedtime)


----------



## Highlander

Well 14.3 at bedtime and then first thing today 7.4!


----------



## pgcity

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 7.1 - bedtime
> 4.9 - this morning
> 
> - 19.06pm - tea & QA
> - 22.21pm - bedtime test was done
> - supper was 4 butter puffs - 2 cps - 1u QA (bit of a trial as never do QA at bedtime)



Stunning numbers.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

pgcity said:


> Stunning numbers.




Thank you!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I hope you are feeling much stronger very soon


Thanks Alan I've decided to enjoy feeling like this have spent the afternoon snuggled under the duvet with my book and dinner is being cooked for me tonight.  My ears are all blocked which is good because that suggests that it is a virus rather than something to worry about


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan I've decided to enjoy feeling like this have spent the afternoon snuggled under the duvet with my book and dinner is being cooked for me tonight.  My ears are all blocked which is good because that suggests that it is a virus rather than something to worry about



Well, it's come to a pass when you are happy to have a virus, but I certainly understand why!  Hope it passes quickly - enjoy the duvet days, it's not due to get warmer until the weekend anyway


----------



## brett

A disappointing 8.8 this morning


----------



## Aoife

loving todays numbers....
5.9 on waking, no breakfast (not unusual, normally hate breakfast unless I'm working which I am not today) 5.8 before lunch and 5.1 before dinner (Lunch = ikea meatballs and chips and dinner = pinot grigio!)

One happy bunny :

not seen numbers like this for ages but at least it proves my basal is sorted  )


----------



## Northerner

Aoife said:


> loving todays numbers....
> 5.9 on waking, no breakfast (not unusual, normally hate breakfast unless I'm working which I am not today) 5.8 before lunch and 5.1 before dinner (Lunch = ikea meatballs and chips and dinner = pinot grigio!)
> 
> One happy bunny D:
> 
> not seen numbers like this for ages but at least it proves my basal is sorted  )



Terrific news!


----------



## AJLang

Amazing 4.6 after eating takeaway pizza last night.  This virus is really, really strange in that I'm having unexpected hypos/my BGs are staying lower than they usually would Another duvet day today but hope to be able to get back to normal tomorrow


----------



## pgcity

Rubbish 10.4 for me. Snuffly again, surely not another cold


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me this morning after a very poor night's sleep. I appear to have done meself an injury, although I don't know how - pulled a muscle or something but it feels more like a broken rib  Feels like I've been kicked by a horse!  (I've checked, and there are no horses in my house)


----------



## AJLang

Poor you Northener I hope that you feel better soon.  Did you do a thorough check for the horse it may be under the bed, in the wardrobe or even the loft


----------



## runner

9.7 for me


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me this morning after a very poor night's sleep. I appear to have done meself an injury, although I don't know how - pulled a muscle or something but it feels more like a broken rib  Feels like I've been kicked by a horse!  (I've checked, and there are no horses in my house)



Did you check for elephants though


----------



## runner

pgcity said:


> Rubbish 10.4 for me. Snuffly again, surely not another cold



Hope not - fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Poor you Northener I hope that you feel better soon.  Did you do a thorough check for the horse it may be under the bed, in the wardrobe or even the loft



Pretty sure, but you know how crafty they can be!



runner said:


> Did you check for elephants though



Ah! Now, I hadn't thought about that, but you do often hear about people not talking about the elephant in the room


----------



## mcdonagh47

AJLang said:


> Amazing 4.6 after eating takeaway pizza last night.  This virus is really, really strange in that I'm having unexpected hypos/my BGs are staying lower than they usually would Another duvet day today but hope to be able to get back to normal tomorrow



snap ! 4.6 this morning.
and 30 day morning average 7.0

the norm is around 6.4


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> Ah! Now, I hadn't thought about that, but you do often hear about people not talking about the elephant in the room



it's a devil to clear up after them. Talk about pooper scooping !!!


----------



## Steff

Morn 5.7....


----------



## Phil65

9.2 this morning  5.5 before bed....shouldn't have had some easter egg before bed without bolusing!


----------



## gail1

16.00 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

5.2 this morning.

Looks like the numbers are coming down Gail. That's good.


----------



## sacol4940

20.50pm before tea - 4.3
22.00 - 6.3
01.46 - 10.1

This morning - 18.8!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.8 - bedtime
2.9 - this morning
 

- 19.41pm - tea & QA
- 22.34pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 2 slices - 3 cps - 1u QA (using 0.5:10 ratio) (bit of a trial as never do QA at bedtime) 
- but also last night had a treat size biscuit to finish off so should've been 4 cps but.........ended up with a chocolate hunger on me so took 2 more treat size biscuits upto bed  !
- treated this morning's hypo with 4 jelly babies then BS was 3.5 so treated with 4 more jelly babies then BS was 8.8


----------



## Highlander

8.7 for me today.   Better than the 17.4 last night!


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> 8.7 for me today.   Better than the 17.4 last night!



You seem to experience quite high bedtime levels and then a significant overnight fall - can I ask how long after eating you are doing your bedtime test, and what you are eating? What diabetes medications are you on? Do you test before eating your evening meal? Sorry for all the questions, but people may be able to make some suggestions for improvement


----------



## Highlander

Northerner said:


> You seem to experience quite high bedtime levels and then a significant overnight fall - can I ask how long after eating you are doing your bedtime test, and what you are eating? What diabetes medications are you on? Do you test before eating your evening meal? Sorry for all the questions, but people may be able to make some suggestions for improvement



I test between 2 and 3 hours after eating and sometimes before going to bed.  It doesn't matter what I eat lately, the problem is that the Gliclazide is not keeping my BS down.  This evening 6.2 before eating (one of my lowest for sometime) 2.5hrs later 12.0.  Gammon steak (small) egg, mushrooms and a few oven chips.  The high readings only started very recently, before this I was rarely over 10, no matter what I was eating.  I have been quite lucky up and till now.

I was at the docs today and will be going on Byetta next week.   We are working around the starting date, as I am going to Malta at the beginning of May and as I should only be on the 5mcg dose for four weeks.   So will probably start next Wednesday on Byetta.  This will give me two weeks to see how I get on with it.

I used to take Pioglitazone, but the doc took me off this as I had been on it for about ten years.  This may be part of the problem.   Heart problems don't help either.  Thirteen and sometimes more pills a day don't help either.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> I test between 2 and 3 hours after eating and sometimes before going to bed.  It doesn't matter what I eat lately, the problem is that the Gliclazide is not keeping my BS down.  This evening 6.2 before eating (one of my lowest for sometime) 2.5hrs later 12.0.  Gammon steak (small) egg, mushrooms and a few oven chips.  The high readings only started very recently, before this I was rarely over 10, no matter what I was eating.  I have been quite lucky up and till now.
> 
> I was at the docs today and will be going on Byetta next week.   We are working around the starting date, as I am going to Malta at the beginning of May and as I should only be on the 5mcg dose for four weeks.   So will probably start next Wednesday on Byetta.  This will give me two weeks to see how I get on with it.
> 
> I used to take Pioglitazone, but the doc took me off this as I had been on it for about ten years.  This may be part of the problem.   Heart problems don't help either.  Thirteen and sometimes more pills a day don't help either.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Ah, I see, thank you. Hopefully you will see big improvements when you get the Byetta


----------



## pgcity

5.1 to start today.


----------



## sacol4940

8.3 for me today

Still waiting to get better so I can start basal testing again!!


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.1 to start today.



Tremendous! 



sacol4940 said:


> 8.3 for me today
> 
> Still waiting to get better so I can start basal testing again!!



Ack! Hope you are feeling fit and well very soon! 

I was 6.4 this morning.


----------



## sacol4940

Northerner said:


> Tremendous!
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Hope you are feeling fit and well very soon!
> 
> I was 6.4 this morning.



Thank you 

This is my 4th week of feeling ill

Week 1 - sniffly
Week 2 - stinking cold
Week 3 - sinusitis with antibiotics
Week 4 - sore throat so bad I'm struggling to swallow

Off to the docs this morning to see what they suggest because its not normal to be ill for this long....


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is my 4th week of feeling ill
> 
> Week 1 - sniffly
> Week 2 - stinking cold
> Week 3 - sinusitis with antibiotics
> Week 4 - sore throat so bad I'm struggling to swallow
> 
> Off to the docs this morning to see what they suggest because its not normal to be ill for this long....



That is bad luck  Hope the doctor can come up with a good treatment option


----------



## Steff

Morning a bad nite meant bs of 8.6


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning a bad nite meant bs of 8.6



Aw  Hope you get a better night tonight Steff.


----------



## gail1

20.1 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody  

4.1 - bedtime
11.8 - this morning
 

- 19.17pm - tea & QA
- 23.28pm - bedtime test was done
- supper was sandwich 2 slices - no QA


----------



## Dory

all the best people are 5.1 today PG!!! 

Sacol - 8.3 when you're not well is nothing to be sniffed at!  especially considering you've only had the pump for a short time!!

5.1 for me too this morning


----------



## AlisonM

*[RANT]*8.5 this morning after a night of indescribable pain. I've been up all night, unable to sleep because of pain in my digestive tract, quite low down so it's not pancreatitis, and the wrong place for gall stones and my BGs have been a little high but nothing worrisome. No other symptoms, no temperature or nausea or anything and NHS whatever were baffled and just said if it doesn't go away to get myself to A&E in the morning. Well, it has gone, thank heavens! I've had a couple of hours sleep and am waiting to talk to Dr S about it, I'm worried it might be the new pills since that's the only dietary thing that has changed in the last few days.

Dammit! I hope it's not those because they actually help the RA and my legs, back and hands are very grateful for that.*[/RANT]*


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> *[RANT]*8.5 this morning after a night of indescribable pain. I've been up all night, unable to sleep because of pain in my digestive tract, quite low down so it's not pancreatitis, and the wrong place for gall stones and my BGs have been a little high but nothing worrisome. No other symptoms, no temperature or nausea or anything and NHS whatever were baffled and just said if it doesn't go away to get myself to A&E in the morning. Well, it has gone, thank heavens! I've had a couple of hours sleep and am waiting to talk to Dr S about it, I'm worried it might be the new pills since that's the only dietary thing that has changed in the last few days.
> 
> Dammit! I hope it's not those because they actually help the RA and my legs, back and hands are very grateful for that.*[/RANT]*



Very sorry to hear this Ally  I hope that the doctor can help you find an explanation and that you are able to continue with the pills. Hope you can get a better night's rest tonight


----------



## sacol4940

Dory said:


> all the best people are 5.1 today PG!!!
> 
> Sacol - 8.3 when you're not well is nothing to be sniffed at!  especially considering you've only had the pump for a short time!!
> 
> 5.1 for me too this morning



I suppose...me and my DSN are just fudging our way along at the moment, making temporary changes to ratios and basal rates, until I'm well enough to start basal testing again

Went back to the docs and I've still got a temperature so he's put me back on antibiotics...


----------



## mcdonagh47

6.2 this a.m.

7.1 two hours after brekkie.
Breakfast this morning 40 g of Multigrain Cheerios, which is the recommended cereal ( if you are braving one) of the Joslin Diabetic Institute but I can't remember why they suggested them as better than other cereals for dmers. 

back to a usual type of figure after yesterday's 4.6


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> 6.2 this a.m.
> 
> 7.1 two hours after brekkie.
> Breakfast this morning 40 g of Multigrain Cheerios, which is the recommended cereal ( if you are braving one) of the Joslin Diabetic Institute but I can't remember why they suggested them as better than other cereals for dmers.
> 
> back to a usual type of figure after yesterday's 4.6



Great numbers!  Someone here (Phil65 I think) also finds Cheerios to be fine, wonder what it is about them?


----------



## Highlander

8.5 for me this morning.


----------



## brett

6.5 before bed, 
6.5 waking


----------



## Mossey

7.5 am


----------



## Mossey

16.6  What   think I must have forgot bedtime jab (really can't remember but sure I had it ). or I've got a major lurgy  building up.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 16.6  What   think I must have forgot bedtime jab (really can't remember but sure I had it ). or I've got a major lurgy  building up.



Oh no! Sounds like it could be a missed jab if you don't feel so bad - only problem is that the high level is probably making you feel pretty rubbish so hard to tell 

Hope you can get things under control soon.

I was 6.0 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## brett

Morning all 5.2, got to be a record low.


----------



## Northerner

brett said:


> Morning all 5.2, got to be a record low.



Well done that man! And that pump!


----------



## brett

Northerner said:


> Well done that man! And that pump! [/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely well done pump, if I was still on mdi, I'd be rushing for breakfast, but feel happy to wait.  Its like everything I've learned about diabetes I can now use as whats happening is what I expect if that makes sense.  Just didn't suit having long acting in one dose.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 7.2


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Sounds like it could be a missed jab if you don't feel so bad - only problem is that the high level is probably making you feel pretty rubbish so hard to tell
> 
> Hope you can get things under control soon.
> 
> I was 6.0 this morning.




Thanks Northy.   Just home from 2 mile dog walk and some fierce grooming. Had 5 units before I left as hadn't quite planned on all that exercise so hypo now (shouldn't have such a hairy dog) but feel on top of the world as beautiful out in the fields and the sunshine.


----------



## Phil65

good morning 7.0


----------



## pgcity

6.1 for me to start today. Doesn't it feel like spring has finally sprung?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

6.9 - bedtime
10.4 - this morning

- 19.23pm - tea & QA - @ 19.08 hypo 3.7
- 00.07am - bedtime test was done - @ 23.29 hypo 2.3 then @ 23.50 still hypo 3.9
- supper was 3 butter puffs with cheese - no QA


----------



## sacol4940

Morning!

5.9 for me this morning after a 2am hypo


----------



## AlisonM

5.0 on the nose for me today.


----------



## gail1

16.1 for me on this sunny day


----------



## Highlander

9.5 for me today.


----------



## brett

7.3 this morning.  Did have a small snack finally before going to  sleep, as I was 5.5 Don't think I needed it now though


----------



## pgcity

8.5 to start today. Wemberlee nerves.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 8.5 to start today. Wemberlee nerves.



Good luck!  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 .....


----------



## Mossey

6.4 bedtime after !! cashews (50g carbs it says on packet) and 5 extra units whilst eating them. Thought that looked ok but woke at 4am 16.4 so had another 5 novorapid and woke to 6.1. What would others take for that 'snack'


----------



## AlisonM

5.9 this sunny morning.


----------



## brett

Mossey said:


> 6.4 bedtime after !! cashews (50g carbs it says on packet) and 5 extra units whilst eating them. Thought that looked ok but woke at 4am 16.4 so had another 5 novorapid and woke to 6.1. What would others take for that 'snack'



hi mossey, would depend on the individuals ratios.  On mdi I had different ratios different times of day .  Now on pump have same ratios all day and night.  Would also depend if you had any qa left working from previous meal.  If you think your.ratio was correct I would do a basal test for that time period to rule that out and go from there.


----------



## Phil65

morning all 4.9 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

no test done - bedtime
12.5 - this morning


- 19.06pm - teatime test 7.3


----------



## sacol4940

7.2 for me this morning

I'm happy with that considering I went to and all you can eat Chinese buffet last night!


----------



## Highlander

Bad 10.0 for me today.  Been high all day.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

6.0 today after a great football but awful d day. Peaked at 17.8 just before kick off.


----------



## bennyg70

Hello! Sorry Ive had a few days off from work my usual place where I post from! Its been lovely - Done lots of gardening - Shed building - tree cutting, naughty foods and naughty blood sugars, But getting back on track with a bit of routine back in my life... So to start the day!

4.5 this morning for me.


----------



## AlisonM

A nice, safe, boring 5.7 today. Long may it continue.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A nice, safe, boring 5.7 today. Long may it continue.



Yay! So good to see you regularly getting numbers like this Alison


----------



## Phil65

9.9... ...makes me think of an ice cream!


----------



## Steff

Phil65 said:


> 9.9... ...makes me think of an ice cream!



Would make my bs higher if I thought of one of them


----------



## sacol4940

12.5 @ 7.25am for me, but I woke up with a hypo head, so I'm pretty sure I went low in the night

Didnt correct and got to work, tested again @ 9.10am before brekkie and it had come down to 7.9 on it's own


----------



## Northerner

sacol4940 said:


> 12.5 @ 7.25am for me, but I woke up with a hypo head, so I'm pretty sure I went low in the night
> 
> Didnt correct and got to work, tested again @ 9.10am before brekkie and it had come down to 7.9 on it's own



Can you think why you might have hypoed? Perhaps your basal is too high, particularly if you came down 5 points without a correction.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

5.4 - bedtime
9.2 - this morning

- 18.20pm - tea & QA 
- 23.08pm - bedtime test was done 
- supper was 3 butter puffs with cheese/2 treat size biscuits - no QA


----------



## Highlander

Getting worse - 10.5 this morning.   Hopefully the script for the Byetta will be at the chemist today or tomorrow.


----------



## sacol4940

Northerner said:


> Can you think why you might have hypoed? Perhaps your basal is too high, particularly if you came down 5 points without a correction.



I'm pretty sure all my basals are wrong...we keep tweaking them until i can start basal testing again though

I'm about to email my DSN with my latest results so I'll see what she says


----------



## runner

Afternoon.  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## AlisonM

A rather surprising 6.6 after a night of little sleep and a few nightmares. I thought it would be much higher.


----------



## pgcity

9.0 for me this morning.


----------



## delb t

4.9 so a better result for us yipee


----------



## gail1

20.0 for me i feel ill this morning i had nightmares last night


----------



## Pumper_Sue

2.2@ 2.30 AM and 3.2 @ 7 AM  Conclusion pump basal needs a tweek.


----------



## bennyg70

7.4 for me...

Increasingly realising that the smallest amounts of fat need a delayed insulin shot for me. For example. Counted the carbs with dinner last night (Had a lamb chop - was very fatty) injected full amount. After dinner 6.8, an hour later felt i was dropping a tad so stuck a couple of glucose tabs in my gob. Before bed predicted with the amount of fat (It was approx 40 g in just the lamb steak thing) Id wake up around 10 - 11mmol (Known through experience), so took a shot before bed (3 hours after eating) of 2.5u should drop me 5mmol as 1u = 2mmol drop at bedtime. Woke @ 4am tested at 6.8, woke at 7am to a 7.4mmol.

Im increasingly having to do this and consider a shot before bed for even slightly fattier meals. If your not confident with hypos I couldnt recommend and know its dangerous.. If my hypo awareness was not fully intact I wouldnt do this. So would either totally cut out the fat and accept the spikes or accept waking highs. Just thought Id share the way Im needing to deal with this problem at the moment!


----------



## Phil65

5.3 this morning


----------



## Highlander

9.2 this morning.   However, the local chemist will have my Byetta in tomorrow morning,   So should be able to start it later in the day.  Here's hoping it works for me!


----------



## AlisonM

Highlander said:


> 9.2 this morning.   However, the local chemist will have my Byetta in tomorrow morning,   So should be able to start it later in the day.  Here's hoping it works for me!



Good luck with the Byetta.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 ..


----------



## brett

5.6 this morning


----------



## pgcity

9.1 and a bit of a cold.


----------



## delb t

6.7 for us - mornings  seem back on track- just need to tweak eve ratios now


----------



## runner

Oh dear, bit of a blip - 12.2 for me


----------



## AlisonM

6.7 for me this am. Sigh, but then I've been writing letters of complaint so, no doubt, my blood pressure is up a bit as well.


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> 6.7 for me this am. Sigh, but then I've been writing letters of complaint so, no doubt, my blood pressure is up a bit as well.



Oh dear Alison, hope the letters are finished now.  I'd be happy with 6.7, in fact anything between 4 and 8!


----------



## Phil65

7.7 this morning.... not too bad after a late spag bol last night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning (just!)  

Tue 16/04
8.9 - bedtime
3.6 - this morning

- 18.11pm - tea & QA
- 22.41pm - bedtime test was done
- treated this mornings hypo with 4 jelly babies then 15 mins later BS was 5.0

Wed 17/04
14.5 - bedtime
10.2 - this morning

- 18.58pm - tea & QA
- 22.42pm - bedtime test was done


----------



## sacol4940

7.4 this morning for after Pasta for tea last night 

7.1 before breakfast when i got to work 2 hrs later

and then 7.0 2hrs after breakfast


----------



## Highlander

10.5 this morning and tonight..


----------



## pgcity

sacol4940 said:


> 7.4 this morning for after Pasta for tea last night
> 
> 7.1 before breakfast when i got to work 2 hrs later
> 
> and then 7.0 2hrs after breakfast



I'm jealous. I almost never get pasta right. How did you do it?


----------



## sacol4940

pgcity said:


> I'm jealous. I almost never get pasta right. How did you do it?



No idea lol. Last time I ate it I had a huge spike...luck I guess


----------



## brett

A 5.3 this morning


----------



## pgcity

Very proud of a 5.8 start this morning. Went to bed with a tbr of +30% to soak up the glucose from a bit of a cold. I am not usually so brave overnight.


----------



## runner

Morning.  4.3 this morning - that's better!


----------



## pippaandben

5.5 this morning with exacty the same last night - who's feeling a clever clogs!!


----------



## AlisonM

6.6 today. Hypo last night, 3.1. Feel like death warmed up.


----------



## gail1

16.0 for me


----------



## Highlander

Well I was 5.9 this morning all down to Byetta.   Now I have been feeling lousy all day with nausea, headache and chest pain ( it made my angina worse)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.3 - bedtime
10.5 - this morning

- 19.22pm - tea & QA - BG was 6.3
- 22.23pm - bedtime test was done


----------



## pgcity

8.1 to start today. Still on +30% tbr but feel better.


----------



## AJLang

Glad that your feeling much better PGCity.  3.5 for me this morning


----------



## bennyg70

Easter Holidays : -
6.5
2.8
5.2
13.8
11

Back to work this week: -
4.5
7.4
6.5
5.3
5.7

Routine works maybe!


----------



## Aoife

15.1 Arrrghhhhhh


----------



## AlisonM

4.9. Toast for brekky this morning, insurance you understand.


----------



## Highlander

7.8 for me.


----------



## pgcity

Just ok with a 4.0.


----------



## sacol4940

4.8

I woke up on the settee at 4am this morning and I was 16.8!!! Gave a correction which seems to have worked


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

Fri 19/04
6.7 - bedtime
3.8 - this morning

- 17.47pm - tea & QA - BG was 7.3
- 23.01pm - bedtime test was done - hypo before bed @ 22.42pm 3.9 treated with 4 jelly babies

Sat 20/04
5.3 - bedtime
13.3 - this morning

- 19.20pm - tea & QA - BG was 6.2
- 23.14pm - bedtime test was done - hypo before bed @ 22.52pm 3.9 treated with 4 jelly babies
- supper was sandwich 2 slices / 2 treat size biscuits   - probably about 5 cps - no QA


----------



## Highlander

9.2 this morning.   My BS is all over the place with the Byetta!


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 today and there's been this strange bright light shining out there. I think it could be the sun but it's been so long that I'm not sure.


----------



## Highlander

6.8 for me this morning.

Yes it is the sun, but then there is this wet stuff, which keeps falling as well!


----------



## gail1

*32.2* OMG was 26 this morning just had dinner need that insulin asap


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> *32.2* OMG was 26 this morning just had dinner need that insulin asap



Oh Gail, hope you aren't feeling too awful, I think at 32.2 I'd be seeking medical advice rather than waiting.  I know high numbers always give me a headache and make me irritable, so hope you are OK  x


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> *32.2* OMG was 26 this morning just had dinner need that insulin asap



Dear god Gail! I hope they give you the insulin soon, that's horrid.


----------



## pgcity

5.8 today, not bad for a monday


----------



## gail1

20.3 for me


----------



## runner

7.5 for me

Glad to see oits coming down Gail, and hope you feel OK.


----------



## sacol4940

8.3 @ 7am - didnt correct
6.5 @ 9am


----------



## AlisonM

5.8 this morning.


----------



## Highlander

6.8 for me today. Feeling lousy with the Byetta!


----------



## Mossey

bennyg70 said:


> 7.4 for me...
> 
> Increasingly realising that the smallest amounts of fat need a delayed insulin shot for me. For example. Counted the carbs with dinner last night (Had a lamb chop - was very fatty) injected full amount. After dinner 6.8, an hour later felt i was dropping a tad so stuck a couple of glucose tabs in my gob. Before bed predicted with the amount of fat (It was approx 40 g in just the lamb steak thing) Id wake up around 10 - 11mmol (Known through experience), so took a shot before bed (3 hours after eating) of 2.5u should drop me 5mmol as 1u = 2mmol drop at bedtime. Woke @ 4am tested at 6.8, woke at 7am to a 7.4mmol.
> 
> Im increasingly having to do this and consider a shot before bed for even slightly fattier meals. If your not confident with hypos I couldnt recommend and know its dangerous.. If my hypo awareness was not fully intact I wouldnt do this. So would either totally cut out the fat and accept the spikes or accept waking highs. Just thought Id share the way Im needing to deal with this problem at the moment!



Very interesting reading Benny. Have similar experiences, fine bedtime, then high in night or morning after say a Pringles treat in the evening like yesterday. 7.1 bedtime and woke 11.1.    Was going to have extra bedtime shot to cover and will try that next time as hypo awareness very good.   Ps. Posts stopped coming through a few days ago !?! and just catching up with them


----------



## pgcity

7.7 today. Have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning 10.1 and checked tester. Didn't do a bedtime text.  Must have forgot somehow !?! and was obviously a bit high


----------



## Redkite

3.8 for us.  Hmm.  He was 11.something at 2am, bolused a correction, must need to reduce nighttime correction factor a bit!


----------



## sacol4940

Well I woke up this morning to a 16.4!!

Had 2 hypos yesterday evening in the space of 2hrs!!

Tested before bed and I was 5.3 so I had a couple of dextro tabs just in case....

Corrected the 16.4 and I've already gone hypo this morning


----------



## Mossey

He's testing your patience I think !   I have days like that occasionally.   Don't let him win.


----------



## sacol4940

Mossey said:


> He's testing your patience I think !   I have days like that occasionally.   Don't let him win.



It just really hacks me off!  My bloods are so much better since I went on the pump - usually they're all single figure readings

Then this happens!! AArrggh!


----------



## AlisonM

5.4 this morning.


----------



## bennyg70

5.5 today - Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## runner

7.2 for me today - I'm OK with that


----------



## Highlander

5.2 this morning.   Woke up with a stinking headache.


----------



## Phil65

4.9 this morning....didn't do my normal pre bed test.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northener 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## pgcity

6.6 today which is quite a surprise after an ironing hypo last night. Have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northener 4.8 for me this morning



Brilliant Amanda! 



pgcity said:


> 6.6 today which is quite a surprise after an ironing hypo last night. Have a lovely day



Ironing hypo? hehe - a new one on me!


----------



## Mossey

Morning.  All the single figures from everybody looking good.   3.3


----------



## sacol4940

11.5


----------



## AlisonM

4.7 today, a bit lower than usual.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 4.7 today, a bit lower than usual.



Pretty much perfect, I'd say


----------



## Phil65

morning all 4.2 for me


----------



## bennyg70

5.7 today - good scores all round


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sun 21/04
10.9 - bedtime
18.8 - this morning

Mon 22/04
6.8 - bedtime
6.5 - this morning

Tue 23/04
9.4 - bedtime
15.3 - this morning

Wed 24/04
5.9 - bedtime
10.7 - this morning

- feeling annoyed - not posted on here since Saturday 20/04, re BG levels everything seems to be pear shaped at the moment, all BG levels during the day seem to have gone up  
- I can see on my OnTrack app how my estimated HbA1c has gone up to 6.9%  and just a week or so ago it was still in the 6's but lower than this GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Highlander

Hi all, 6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Massively behind on this due to work pressure I've not posted but

Yesterday 8.4
Today 6.6


----------



## Redkite

4.8 for us.  Seems to have been mostly an upward trend since then though....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning from me as well 3.8 decided to tackle it with just two jelly babies and 50% basal for an hour.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 7.1 for me.


----------



## pgcity

8.3 to start today and it feels like winter has returned.


----------



## Redkite

6.1 for us today.  It took until 2.30am and 2 corrections to level out though!  Tis the season for growth hormones.....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

Thur 25/04
10.8 - bedtime
5.4 - this morning


----------



## Phil65

morning....7.8 this morning


----------



## Aoife

7.3 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

6.6 today. And it's freezing here.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.6 today. And it's freezing here.



It was quite chilly here for my morning run and supposed to be getting colder again at the weekend! Ah well, it was good whilst it lasted, that one day...


----------



## Mossey

Beautiful clear sky here in Bucks and day off work so sitting in the sun in garden  Was going to do a fasting test again as not certain of basal level 12/13. That seemed ok. Last night had 14 Lantus and woke 7am at 7.1 and just tested and 12.1.  Don't get it. Could a cup of tea do that at 7am.  Surely not.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Beautiful clear sky here in Bucks and day off work so sitting in the sun in garden  Was going to do a fasting test again as not certain of basal level 12/13. That seemed ok. Last night had 14 Lantus and woke 7am at 7.1 and just tested and 12.1.  Don't get it. Could a cup of tea do that at 7am.  Surely not.



If you didn't eat anything then it can, or rather your liver will carry on squirting out glucose until your stomach tells it you've eaten. Happens to me if I don't eat - well, it happens anyway, but I inject to take account of the rise, so 8 units novorapid for 15g carbs


----------



## Mossey

Without hogging your attention on Saturday, you'll have to explain the last bit of your reply to me !   Think I shall be bringing my notebook and pencil with me !   .


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Without hogging your attention on Saturday, you'll have to explain the last bit of your reply to me !   Think I shall be bringing my notebook and pencil with me !   .



There'll be a test at the end of the day!


----------



## Mossey

I'm sure I've still got my reel to reel tape in the loft. Better bring it and record conversation so I can swot up before test


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> I'm sure I've still got my reel to reel tape in the loft. Better bring it and record conversation so I can swot up before test



The backs of your hands will be checked for notes!


----------



## Highlander

7.4 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a lovely perfect 5.0


----------



## Mossey

Nearly as good 3.3


----------



## pgcity

Dodgy 9.0 today. I took 0.5u for a small lump of Brie. Clearly not enough.


----------



## Redkite

6.3 and where's the sunshine gone?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, which is a bit on the high side for me, but I was 6.8 before bed so have actually been steady overnight. Can't believe I was out gardening in warm sunshine yesterday!


----------



## runner

5.7 today after a 3.3 yesterday!


----------



## mcdonagh47

AJLang said:


> Good morning a lovely perfect 5.0



snap !  5.0 at 8.03 am.

which allowed a moderate bowl of multigrain cheerios.


----------



## AlisonM

Nasty hypo (2.6) last night and struggling to get the numbers up and keep them there. 4.5 at the moment. Feel horrible.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Nasty hypo (2.6) last night and struggling to get the numbers up and keep them there. 4.5 at the moment. Feel horrible.



 Can you put it down to anything? Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## mcdonagh47

mcdonagh47 said:


> snap !  5.0 at 8.03 am.
> 
> which allowed a moderate bowl of multigrain cheerios.



and 4.7 two hours after - mind you with a 14 unit dollop of novo with breakfast.
might reduce the dose next time I have cheerios.


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> and 4.7 two hours after - mind you with a 14 unit dollop of novo with breakfast.
> might reduce the dose next time I have cheerios.



Great numbers, although as you say maybe a bit low after two hours - I would definitely be heading for a major hypo if I was that after two hours.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Can you put it down to anything? Hope you are feeling better soon



Not a clue. The sputtering pancreas probably.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Not a clue. The sputtering pancreas probably.



It's hanging on in there isn't it? It's strange with me because although I've clearly still got quite a bit of beta cell function it seems to be pretty reliable, coovering my basal needs and probably helping out smoothing any spikes too.


----------



## Highlander

Well I had a 6.0 this morning.   Feeling much better now I'm off the Byetta.

Hi Alison, hope you are feeling better soon.   Must send you a PM about Raigmore Hospital sometime.  My next port of call.


----------



## Mossey

Wow. 4.1 today. That's a good omen for trip to London. Can I keep it there today.


----------



## pgcity

5.2 after correcting 10.7 before bed.


----------



## AlisonM

6.3, that's much better.


----------



## Redkite

6.7 on waking, but since he forgot to bolus for his breakfast his levels are now up in orbit


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fri 26/04
4.7 - bedtime
8.4 - this morning

Sat 27/04
5.8 - bedtime
7.2 - this morning


----------



## Highlander

7.2 today.


----------



## AlisonM

whiskysmum said:


> Fri 26/04
> 4.7 - bedtime
> 8.4 - this morning
> 
> Sat 27/04
> 5.8 - bedtime
> 7.2 - this morning



Perfect! Let's hope that continues for you.


----------



## Mossey

4.4 bedtime 6.1 now. Extremely good guesswork I think


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

Morning 2.7 at 5 am


----------



## Redkite

3.7 at 1.30
5.5 at 4.00
7.8 at 8.30


----------



## pgcity

AJLang said:


> Morning 2.7 at 5 am



Oops. Hope you wernt too wobbly.
4.7 for me


----------



## delb t

6.1 and we seem back on track after a few tweeks here and there-A long night Redkite!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

no test - bedtime
21.8 - this morning

BG 5.1 - teatime


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> no test - bedtime
> 21.8 - this morning
> 
> BG 5.1 - teatime



Oh dear Gill  What did you eat last night - was it a night out?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Oh dear Gill  What did you eat last night - was it a night out?




Hi Alan,

Yes it was a meal out
- Meal out - Hmmde fish pie white fish & prawns Cheddar sauce filo pastry/new potatoes/beers 2+3 more in Hoop
- @ 23.53pm tested but on this occasion decided to inject straight after eating - @ 21.36pm - only injected for the 5 very small new potatoes - est 20g cho from carbs and cals = 2u QA
- supper lge chip shop fishcake - sometimes take half amount of QA for supper but none taken last night
- 3u QA - corr @ 7.19am this morning
- 11.9 - breakfast @10.50am - 4u QA for breakfast (toast 2 slices) plus 2u QA corr
- BI doses last night & this morning taken


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Yes it was a meal out
> - Meal out - Hmmde fish pie white fish & prawns Cheddar sauce filo pastry/new potatoes/beers 2+3 more in Hoop
> - @ 23.53pm tested but on this occasion decided to inject straight after eating - @ 21.36pm - only injected for the 5 very small new potatoes - est 20g cho from carbs and cals = 2u QA
> - supper lge chip shop fishcake - sometimes take half amount of QA for supper but none taken last night
> - 3u QA - corr @ 7.19am this morning
> - 11.9 - breakfast @10.50am - 4u QA for breakfast (toast 2 slices) plus 2u QA corr
> - BI doses last night & this morning taken



Looks like possibly you should have included some QA for the pastry and any thickener/flour in the sauce and had some QA for the supper, so hopefully next time you will be able to improve things


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Looks like possibly you should have included some QA for the pastry and any thickener/flour in the sauce and had some QA for the supper, so hopefully next time you will be able to improve things




Thanks for the help/advice with this Alan


----------



## AlisonM

4.6 this morning. Followed by a nice, if freezing, day on the beach at Hopeman.


----------



## Highlander

7.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me - I wonder if I'm going to start needing lantus again? I was 6.3 at bedtime, so still within 2 mmol/l, but can't remember the last time I woke up to an 8.


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.0 or me


----------



## pgcity

10.4 to start today. I am blaming the fact it's a Monday and that I had some Brie before bed which I can't seem to get the dose right for.


----------



## AJLang

2.7 at 2am and I'm not sure why. I had four jelly babies and reduced myTBR so I'm now 9.5.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.1 for me - I wonder if I'm going to start needing lantus again? I was 6.3 at bedtime, so still within 2 mmol/l, but can't remember the last time I woke up to an 8.


That is a little high for you but isn't much of a rise. I hope that you don't start needing Lantus again.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> That is a little high for you but isn't much of a rise. I hope that you don't start needing Lantus again.



I think it's probably because I've not been running much lately, but starting back this morning (just had a lovely run in the sunshine!), so I think it will probably come down again


----------



## Redkite

Morning all.  He was 5.7 this morning, but 3.6 at 2am (AGAIN!).  12am basals have been duly tweaked!


----------



## Mossey

4.9 bedtime, 3.2 4am tea and rich tea, 4.7 5am. 3.0 8am tea choccy bics ! 2 corrections must mean basal needs to come down a bit from 14 but 12/13 produced highs !


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 4.9 bedtime, 3.2 4am tea and rich tea, 4.7 5am. 3.0 8am tea choccy bics ! 2 corrections must mean basal needs to come down a bit from 14 but 12/13 produced highs !



Certainly looks that way, but when was the last time you reduced it to 12/13, and what basal do you use? Could be the change of season has lowered your requirements


----------



## Mossey

Last week tried it. By coincidence I was eating salads all week with new spuds and piles of home made coleslaw and cold gammon plus  slice of whole grain bread to keep up the carbs !?!  Yesterday didn't eat much as out all day with trailer so had roll lunchtime and egg on toast for dinner. I'm sure when I eat a lot I need more basal (Lantus) and vice versa but apparently that shouldn't be the case ??  Will have to write everything down to look for a pattern but there are so many variables I usually give up. Must try harder !!


----------



## runner

Mossey said:


> Last week tried it. By coincidence I was eating salads all week with new spuds and piles of home made coleslaw and cold gammon plus  slice of whole grain bread to keep up the carbs !?!  Yesterday didn't eat much as out all day with trailer so had roll lunchtime and egg on toast for dinner. I'm sure when I eat a lot I need more basal (Lantus) and vice versa but apparently that shouldn't be the case ??  Will have to write everything down to look for a pattern but there are so many variables I usually give up. Must try harder !!



I always find, in common with others, that when I'm eating less in an effort to lose weight, I have to lower my basal.  also when doing more excercise.  I wish it were an exact science - wouldn't life be so much easier!


----------



## runner

7.5 at 5am!  7.2 at breakfast.  Happy with that.


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> I always find, in common with others, that when I'm eating less in an effort to lose weight, I have to lower my basal.  also when doing more excercise.  I wish it were an exact science - wouldn't life be so much easier!



So my logic may be right after all. Will perhaps try slight adjustments and keep a record . Thanks Alan


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 this cold and rainy day.


----------



## bennyg70

4.7 today - Aiming for a good week after abother naughty weekend, these sympathy cravings are a ngihtmare


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> 4.7 today - Aiming for a good week after abother naughty weekend, these sympathy cravings are a ngihtmare



Well, you're off to a good start there!  Is it just you having the cravings, or is the missus having them too?


----------



## Aoife

5.2 this morning, very happy with that!


----------



## Northerner

Aoife said:


> 5.2 this morning, very happy with that!



And so you should be - great numbers!


----------



## Highlander

6.8 this morning.


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> Well, you're off to a good start there!  Is it just you having the cravings, or is the missus having them too?



She is a little bit too, shes getting really hungry and then when it hits the plate cant eat it, However Ill demolish it and then move on to what shes left. Saying that my levels havnt been too bad really, its more my waistline! 4 pounds Ive put on, so got to get it shifted!

.... Onc3e the Ben and jerrys in the freezer has gone :/


----------



## Phil65

15.2 this morning  I think a cannula problem, didn't test before bed....very unusual for me. Busy weekend...alcohol fuelled, wifes birthday then army v navy at twickers!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.6 - bedtime
13.7 - this morning - @ 8.18am

21.1 - breakfast - @ 10.32am


----------



## delb t

4.6 for us  after a 19.6 before bed- so corrected etc where do these random numbers come from ????????


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> 4.6 for us  after a 19.6 before bed- so corrected etc where do these random numbers come from ????????



Secret stash of mars bars?


----------



## delb t

I wish - same tea as every sunday- at his nans -I give up and dont want to play anymore!


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> I wish - same tea as every sunday- at his nans -I give up and dont want to play anymore!



So frustrating!


----------



## Mossey

runner said:


> I always find, in common with others, that when I'm eating less in an effort to lose weight, I have to lower my basal.  also when doing more excercise.  I wish it were an exact science - wouldn't life be so much easier!



Sorry runner, thought Alan had replied then just saw it was you. Thanks for that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4


----------



## AJLang

Morning 16.7 for me I'm not sure where that came from because it was 8.5 at 3am. I'm tweaking my basals a lot because of the diet but guess this might be a gastroparesis spike. I'm annoyed as I had wanted to do basal testing today.


----------



## pgcity

7.4 to start today and the sunshine is back


----------



## Mossey

5.8 and beautiful sunshine


----------



## Phil65

a lovely morning and a lovely 5.2


----------



## bennyg70

6.4 hello all!


----------



## Redkite

6.7 this morning after a bit of an all-nighter for me   He'd had an energetic session at Scouts (not sure why, as they were supposedly doing First Aid!).  Anyway, 3 hypos last night and down in the 4's most of the night despite reduced TBR.  But at least today is starting on the right note!


----------



## delb t

long night again Redkite! -that must be hard 
 snap 6.7 for us 7.8 before bed -[back on track hopefully]


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

8.2 - bedtime
4.8 - this morning

- supper was sandwich 1 slice - 2 cps - 1u Qa


----------



## sacol4940

A 7.1 one for me after a 5am hypo....


----------



## AlisonM

5.9 today and a peaceful night sans hypos.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.9 today and a peaceful night sans hypos.



Great news


----------



## Highlander

Last night 13.2 - this morning 7.9.

Off to Malta for ten days R&R which is unlikely to help my readings, so will just have to have an extra drinkie in the bar before bedtime!


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Last night 13.2 - this morning 7.9.
> 
> Off to Malta for ten days R&R which is unlikely to help my readings, so will just have to have an extra drinkie in the bar before bedtime!



Hope you have a great time Highlander! Bring us a stick of rock back!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today - doesn't look like I will need the lantus after all!


----------



## Steff

Good number al 

6.6 for me


----------



## AJLang

9.15pm  5.4
3.15am 5.5
6.50am 5.8 

Wouldn't life be perfect if this happened every night


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.9 for me today - doesn't look like I will need the lantus after all!



That's great news Northener


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 9.15pm  5.4
> 3.15am 5.5
> 6.50am 5.8
> 
> Wouldn't life be perfect if this happened every night



Wow! That's excellent Amanda!


----------



## runner

5 for me today - pleased with that.


----------



## pgcity

8.5 to start today


----------



## Lauras87

A really good start 4.7!!!

Given I'm usually 8/9 or 11, am giddy & less novo too *dances*


----------



## runner

Lauras87 said:


> A really good start 4.7!!!
> 
> Given I'm usually 8/9 or 11, am giddy & less novo too *dances*



Nice one Laura!


----------



## Lauras87

runner said:


> Nice one Laura!



Thank you. You must be happy with being at 5


----------



## AJLang

Lauras87 said:


> A really good start 4.7!!!
> 
> Given I'm usually 8/9 or 11, am giddy & less novo too *dances*


Well done Laura


----------



## runner

Lauras87 said:


> Thank you. You must be happy with being at 5



LOL Yes!  Mind you, I'm happy being anywhere within target, which for me is between 4 and 8 in the mornings.


----------



## Mossey

8.3 but after a nougat treat last night and bit of compensating and correcting in night !  Very naughty but nice


----------



## Redkite

11.3.  '*#%#*!!


----------



## delb t

8.5 This morning
8.0 before bed
3.7 at 1.00 am-[oh dear was that because I advised a  snack because of house cross country competition at school] and was told it wasnt needed- to add a positive he did come first even beating the teachers !! he'll listen next time [ didnt wake us - and dealt with !!]


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> 8.5 This morning
> 8.0 before bed
> 3.7 at 1.00 am-[oh dear was that because I advised a  snack because of house cross country competition at school] and was told it wasnt needed- to add a positive he did come first even beating the teachers !! he'll listen next time [ didnt wake us - and dealt with !!]



He won? That's terrific!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.7 - bedtime
11.3 - this morning


----------



## delb t

He most certainly did- the teachers  { some fitness bods at that !] shook his hand at the end as hed beaten them- should listen to mums and your advice in future!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A remarkable 4.6 for me today!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.3 to start. Have a lovely day


----------



## Lauras87

Another good day 4.8, only raised 0.3 since 2am


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> Another good day 4.8, only raised 0.3 since 2am



That's great Laura!


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> That's great Laura!



Thanks Alan, it's made me feel slightly happier about testing in the morning.
I hope they continue being good


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

10.8 - bedtime
5.3 - this morning


----------



## Redkite

6.1 this morning.  4.3 at 12am, 2hrs TBR 80%, 7.5 at 3am.

If I'd had a crystal ball I could have awarded myself an unbroken night's sleep


----------



## astbury1

*hi*

7.6 this morning which to be honest is brilliant for me! Lets hope it continues to improve


----------



## Mossey

Morning a lovely 4.4 to start


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning a lovely 4.4 to start



Excellent!


----------



## Northerner

astbury1 said:


> 7.6 this morning which to be honest is brilliant for me! Lets hope it continues to improve



Great to hear!


----------



## delb t

5.9 before bed- had been footy training -1 maoam 1 bread and cheese
6.4 this morning ahh thats better


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> 5.9 before bed- had been footy training -1 maoam 1 bread and cheese
> 6.4 this morning ahh thats better



Great results!


----------



## gail1

29.4 seems to be going higher an higner


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 29.4 seems to be going higher an higner



I imagine they are going to adjust your dose Gail, so hopefully some big improvements to come. Are you testing before bed? It might be worth doing if not, to see whether you are rising during the night or staying steady.


----------



## rossi_mac

mornings have been good lately, from 4.4-6.1 the last 3 or 4 (can't remember before that!) It's the afternoons that play games with me!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> mornings have been good lately, from 4.4-6.1 the last 3 or 4 (can't remember before that!) It's the afternoons that play games with me!



Lows or highs Rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac

bit of both depends what I'm upto! when sitting in office high when out and about lows! Ran up a stair case to find someone in a lift motor room on the 6th floor, bit out of breath ran back down tested, 2.2, oops!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> bit of both depends what I'm upto! when sitting in office high when out and about lows! Ran up a stair case to find someone in a lift motor room on the 6th floor, bit out of breath ran back down tested, 2.2, oops!



You could probably do with a pump so you could adjust basal for brief periods  Or have a jelly baby before running up and down stairs!


----------



## AlisonM

Yesterday morning, 3.6. This morning, 3.3 and two days fighting hypos and feeling incredibly ill with some sort of tummy bug. Up to a whopping 5.6 at the moment and hoping it will stay there.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Yesterday morning, 3.6. This morning, 3.3 and two days fighting hypos and feeling incredibly ill with some sort of tummy bug. Up to a whopping 5.6 at the moment and hoping it will stay there.



Ouch! Hope things have stabilised now Alison  and you start feeling much better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7 for me


----------



## Lauras87

Back to the bad waking bloods 

11.3 but was 6.0 at 2.48


----------



## runner

Morning, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Very odd night. Woke up about 5.30 with a 12.9. Now 8.7 after 3u correction.


----------



## AJLang

Rotten morning 2.2 at 4am, 2.8 fifteen minutes later but now 15.8


----------



## Lauras87

AJLang said:


> Rotten morning 2.2 at 4am, 2.8 fifteen minutes later but now 15.8



Oh dear, hope it gets better


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Rotten morning 2.2 at 4am, 2.8 fifteen minutes later but now 15.8



I'm sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope things improve as the day progresses


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Laura and Alan


----------



## Mossey

5.3 midnight,  3.1  1.30am 3 dextrose,  2.1  3am 3 dextrose, 3 yummy biscuits and 3 units,  and 5.3 now !?!       What was that all about ?  Did I take Lantus twice last night by mistake but I'm certain I didn't    Very strange.    hope Lauren, pgcity and Amanda aren't feeling too bad now. Tiss a lovely day.


----------



## Mossey

Sorry meant to say Laura ...


----------



## Dory

Laura, I feel your pain...I seem to be going through a period of bad bloods for no reason - fine a few hours before, high a few hours later.

6.6 for me this morning - but watch, it'll probably be high by lunchtime!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

7.4 - bedtime
9.2 - this morning


----------



## Lauras87

Mossey said:


> Sorry meant to say Laura ...





Dory said:


> Laura, I feel your pain...I seem to be going through a period of bad bloods for no reason - fine a few hours before, high a few hours later.
> 
> 6.6 for me this morning - but watch, it'll probably be high by lunchtime!



I feel really poorly now from it & I'm incredibly short tempered too.

I think I must go through phases of the dawn phenomenon


----------



## AJLang

Lauras87 said:


> Back to the bad waking bloods
> 
> 11.3 but was 6.0 at 2.48


Laura sorry to hear this.  It will be great with the pump when you can have a different basal for each hour


----------



## Lauras87

AJLang said:


> Laura sorry to hear this.  It will be great with the pump when you can have a different basal for each hour



That's one thing I'm desperate for if I'm honest.
All my night testing shows from 3am onwards I creep up

Roll on 3 sept!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Back to a nice normal 6.6 for me this morning. Looks like the second flood out there though and Loch Marnoch is back.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Back to a nice normal 6.6 for me this morning. Looks like the second flood out there though and Loch Marnoch is back.



Goodness, there's been no sign of rain here for a few days now! Glad your levels are better today


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Goodness, there's been no sign of rain here for a few days now! Glad your levels are better today



Forecast is for heavy rain across Scotland today.


----------



## delb t

mmm well take your pick 
bedtime 9.8 [tea did involve easter egg added a unit on ]

this am....2.2!  retest E3 ...retest  4.2
different meter  E7...Retest 3.8 and running out of fingers 
maybe dodgy strips?
didnt feel any way low and usually pretty spot on with hypo feelings


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> mmm well take your pick
> bedtime 9.8 [tea did involve easter egg added a unit on ]
> 
> this am....2.2!  retest E3 ...retest  4.2
> different meter  E7...Retest 3.8 and running out of fingers
> maybe dodgy strips?
> didnt feel any way low and usually pretty spot on with hypo feelings



It does sound like dodgy strips - I've had the odd pot that has given some obviously spurious results and errors. What meter is it?


----------



## delb t

both meters are optium exceed-strips were nov 2013
sent him to school with new batch


----------



## Newtothis

Been naughty and haven't tested recently ...but I am now back on track...*4.4* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Been naughty and haven't tested recently ...but I am now back on track...*4.4* today...



Excellent result!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

3.3 for me and raining


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 3.3 for me and raining



Oh dear  Hope your levels settle for the rest of the day. What were you before bed? My insulin requirements have fallen quite a lot over this past week, probably due to the warmer weather and being more active.


----------



## AJLang

Good monring 7.0 for me which I'm happy with after yesterday's 2.2. I would usually correct a 7.0 but not today - I think it will be a nice level to be at for my Uni tutorials today.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good monring 7.0 for me which I'm happy with after yesterday's 2.2. I would usually correct a 7.0 but not today - I think it will be a nice level to be at for my Uni tutorials today.



Good to hear Amanda, hope your levels stay stable and you enjoy your tutorial  What subject is it?


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  Hope your levels settle for the rest of the day. What were you before bed? My insulin requirements have fallen quite a lot over this past week, probably due to the warmer weather and being more active.



8.3 after lots of lows over last 24 hours.  Could it be the weather


----------



## Steff

7.3 and horrendous back pain


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 7.3 and horrendous back pain



Sorry to hear this Steff, what do you think caused it? Busy day at work perhaps? Hope you feel much better very soon


----------



## Lauras87

10.7 but I had a hypo in the night so I think jelly baby number 4 was a mistake now


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Steff, what do you think caused it? Busy day at work perhaps? Hope you feel much better very soon



Perhaps! Lay out on sofa , glad meet wernt today


----------



## Newtothis

*4.2* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.2* today...



Utterly brilliant Amanda, you have done so well!


----------



## gail1

18.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 18.5 this morning



It's a big improvement on the 29s Gail, getting there!  How are you coping with having the injections, are you going to the GP for them now?


----------



## gail1

still having the district nurse come in alan


----------



## pgcity

6.4 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

A not quite so perfect 7.0 this morning, not bad bad, but a little higher than usual.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A not quite so perfect 7.0 this morning, not bad bad, but a little higher than usual.



How are your morning levels relating to your bedtime ones Alison? Are they fluctuating much overnight?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

6.9 - bedtime
7.9 - this morning

- don't know how I've managed this because for supper I had:
sandwich 1 slice - 2 cps
treat size biscuits x 2   - 2 cps
with no QA. A few times recently for supper I've had just half my QA dose


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> How are your morning levels relating to your bedtime ones Alison? Are they fluctuating much overnight?



No, not much really, I was 8.0 at bedtime last night, so 7.0 isn't bad really. I'm just usually in the sixes and getting spoilt as a result. It's over a month since I was in double figures too, and that was only a 10 pointer. I still can't get used to it.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> No, not much really, I was 8.0 at bedtime last night, so 7.0 isn't bad really. I'm just usually in the sixes and getting spoilt as a result. It's over a month since I was in double figures too, and that was only a 10 pointer. I still can't get used to it.



It's great that they are staying steady - remember that steady can be just as important as the actual levels, less fluctuation is less stressful on the system


----------



## delb t

5.3 before bed- footy so bread and cheese
5.9 this am
out for a buffet later- so lots of carb guessing-oh joy !


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> 5.3 before bed- footy so bread and cheese
> 5.9 this am
> out for a buffet later- so lots of carb guessing-oh joy !



Great results again  Buffets are tough!  Hope all goes well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.6 for me



Good stuff Steff  How's the back today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good stuff Steff  How's the back today?



Much better thanks for asking Alan x


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 5.7 today


----------



## sacol4940

5.2 for me today


----------



## runner

5.6 today for me.  Morning all!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

19.4 - bedtime
17.2 - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 19.4 - bedtime
> 17.2 - this morning



Looks like you would have benefited from a correction at bedtime Gill! The variance is actually very good!


----------



## gail1

20  for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 20  for me



Are they gradually increasing your lantus Gail?


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.6 this morning.



Excellent Sue!


----------



## Lauras87

7.3 once I finally got up, was 8.3 before I had my second half of glargine


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Are they gradually increasing your lantus Gail?



no still stuck on 14 units have dsn appointment Tuesday hoping she will give go a head for it to be upped


----------



## AlisonM

5.3, that's better.


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> no still stuck on 14 units have dsn appointment Tuesday hoping she will give go a head for it to be upped



Fingers crossed for you Gail.


----------



## pgcity

5.4 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Looks like you would have benefited from a correction at bedtime Gill! The variance is actually very good!




Thanks for the reply Alan.

I didn't do a bedtime correction due to last nights activites which included alcohol

- went out for a meal to a local restaurant http://www.chapelfordfarmpub.co.uk/index.htm which does HUGE meals, it's well noted in the area. Mine was a delicious fish pie topped with a very thick layer of potato (I only do a thin layer of homemade), mushy peas & an ENORMOUS portion of chips (incl with the meal). I ate about half the fish pie and the mushy peas but sometimes err on the side of caution with carb guestimating when I'm eating out. Also had 3 or 4 beers (John Smith's/Tetleys smooth) obviously full of carbs. Had one spirit & diet mixer. 

- @20.49pm BG 8.7 before evening meal - on this occasion it was more convenient to inject straight after meal
- @07.31am had 2u QA correction after this morning's fasting test, would usually do more but was going back to sleep
- @11.14am - breakfast - BG was 11.7- had QA for breakfast carbs plus 2u correction


----------



## delb t

well 7.7 this am
11,4 before bed 
1.9 on route back from jimmy spices-darn not good guess work x2 maoams-


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> well 7.7 this am
> 11,4 before bed
> 1.9 on route back from jimmy spices-darn not good guess work x2 maoams-



Eek! That is low


----------



## delb t

I know!! he enjoyed the food as a positive - made him eat bread and cheese  with a few nuts thrown  in before bed- maybe the walk or hot weather or who knows!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

5.4 today and the sunshine has come back. Have a lovely day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

 10.4 - bedtime
 10.4 - this morning

- supper was 4 treat size biscuits, no QA
- this morning's fasting test done @ 08.17am then @ 8.58am BG was 10.8. Will leave testing now until breakfast time
- via the bayer website & last Friday I've requested some meter control solution


----------



## LeeLee

First test for ages, thought I'd better make sure I haven't been getting too blas?.  A lovely 4.3!


----------



## tracey w

4.9 corrected a 9 before bed


----------



## Lauras87

3 lots of corrective during the night has ended in 12.4 this morning

But am painting mum's coal house door today so hopefully will have a good day bloods wise


----------



## gail1

21.0 for me  getting jarred off with this now


----------



## Lauras87

gail1 said:


> 21.0 for me  getting jarred off with this now



*hug* hopefully they will increase you soon so you can wake with better bloods


----------



## AlisonM

4.8 this morning. Still raining.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 10.4 - bedtime
> 10.4 - this morning
> 
> - supper was 4 treat size biscuits, no QA
> - this morning's fasting test done @ 08.17am then @ 8.58am BG was 10.8. Will leave testing now until breakfast time
> - via the bayer website & last Friday I've requested some meter control solution




BG for breakfast was 13.0 so took 4u insulin for breakfast plus 3u correction dose. Hopefully it's a sign that my meter is working ok, but will still do a much needed control solution test when it arrives.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> BG for breakfast was 13.0 so took 4u insulin for breakfast plus 3u correction dose. Hopefully it's a sign that my meter is working ok, but will still do a much needed control solution test when it arrives.



I've had occasions when my meter has come up with identical, or almost identical numbers, and it does make you think!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 ....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.6 ....



Pretty consistent Steff - how are you getting on with the Victoza?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Pretty consistent Steff - how are you getting on with the Victoza?



Yeah I'm pleased, seems to be problem free at the moment Alan.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah I'm pleased, seems to be problem free at the moment Alan.



Good to hear


----------



## Lauras87

8.3 but the sun is shining so that means 1 thing, maxi dress time!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 8.3 but the sun is shining so that means 1 thing, maxi dress time!!!



I'm sticking with my miniskirts!  When you've got legs like mine, you want to show them off!


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> I'm sticking with my miniskirts!



Well I hope you've made a better attempt of shaving your legs this time


----------



## AJLang

Hooray 5.5 and no hypo


----------



## pgcity

6.6 this morning which I am very pleased with after 2 hypos yesterday probably caused by the warm weather.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hooray 5.5 and no hypo



Yayyy!!! 



pgcity said:


> 6.6 this morning which I am very pleased with after 2 hypos yesterday probably caused by the warm weather.



Hurrah!


----------



## gail1

22.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 22.4 this morning



Well, it's fairly consistent! Hope things go well at the GP's today Gail


----------



## runner

Morning all,  9.2 today, but overall numbers have been steady and good


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

8.1 - bedtime
4.5 - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 8.1 - bedtime
> 4.5 - this morning



Not bad at all Gill


----------



## AlisonM

A nice cool 5.0 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> 8.1 - bedtime
> 4.5 - this morning






Northerner said:


> Not bad at all Gill




Thank you   but I thought the difference was supposed to be just 2 - 3mmol


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you   but I thought the difference was supposed to be just 2 - 3mmol



Well, you're really not far off, and it could be due to slight inaccuracies in the meter readings even from the same finger at the same time, tests can vary slightly. Also, it's possible that your evening meal bolus still had a little way to go when you took your bedtime test. So, I think that drop is certainly acceptable (although it wouldn't be if you were 5.0 before bed, of course, as that would have meant a mega-hypo! )


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Well, you're really not far off, and it could be due to slight inaccuracies in the meter readings even from the same finger at the same time, tests can vary slightly. Also, it's possible that your evening meal bolus still had a little way to go when you took your bedtime test. So, I think that drop is certainly acceptable (although it wouldn't be if you were 5.0 before bed, of course, as that would have meant a mega-hypo! )




Thank you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all.  Another nice one today, 4.8.


----------



## Mossey

Morning 3.4 today which is probably why I'm awake


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning 3.4 today which is probably why I'm awake



Oops! Hope there's no hypo hangover!


----------



## pgcity

5.9 to start today


----------



## Lauras87

6.5 after a hypo in the night


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Oops! Hope there's no hypo hangover!



Thanks Alan.  So far so good. !


----------



## rossi_mac

Not been great last few mornings, 8.8 this am, think basal needs to go back up I need to drop my basal by about 20% for what seems to be a couple of months every 6months or so!?


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

10.8 - bedtime
9.2 - this morning

for me


----------



## Diabetaids

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.5 yesterday and 5.1 this morning.  Unfair advantage me thinks as I have a pump



Hello sue, might I enquire as to how you were given a pump, I tried but fail and I feel I would really benefit from one. 

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Lauras87

Diabetaids said:


> Hello sue, might I enquire as to how you were given a pump, I tried but fail and I feel I would really benefit from one.
> 
> Thanks Andy.



Hi Andy.

Look at this, I got given a pack by the DSN at my hospital
http://www.input.me.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/is-it-provided-by-the-nhs/


----------



## Diabetaids

Lauras87 said:


> Hi Andy.
> 
> Look at this, I got given a pack by the DSN at my hospital
> http://www.input.me.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/is-it-provided-by-the-nhs/




I did notice you had one (signature) and I was going to ask but didn't want to appear rude and ask out right. Can I ask how your getting on with yours?


----------



## Lauras87

Diabetaids said:


> I did notice you had one (signature) and I was going to ask but didn't want to appear rude and ask out right. Can I ask how your getting on with yours?



I have funding for an insulin pump (am getting an Accu Chek one which has the expert meter) but don't get it til 3 September which is slowly speeding by. The reason I'm having to wait is I've not been on dafne or a proper carb counting course (I'm self taught as they thought I was T2) but I honestly can't wait even tho I have some doubts about the pump being attached 23 hours of the day to me. The main reason I'm having 1 is the amount of night time hypos I get & the fact I live alone which scares me. My hba1c has constantly been under 7 for 10 years now so I'm not sure how much difference it would make to my hba1c.
If its something you want to go for then there is no harm in asking, there is a section here on pumping where you could ask questions if you want more info


----------



## Diabetaids

I'll have a look for it thanks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

Hey Northey, SNAP!  Mine is after a Biryani last night, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Hey Northey, SNAP!  Mine is after a Biryani last night, so I'm happy with that.



Excellent!


----------



## pgcity

5.1 today. Have a good day


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 5.1 today. Have a good day



Terrific!


----------



## Lauras87

10.3 - think Tom needs to stop dreaming of sweets


----------



## rossi_mac

Up'd my basal and woke at 3.9!


----------



## Lauras87

rossi_mac said:


> Up'd my basal and woke at 3.9!



How much of an up?


----------



## rossi_mac

from 15 to 18, small numbers I know but makes a difference! will see how the next few days go at 18...


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> from 15 to 18, small numbers I know but makes a difference! will see how the next few days go at 18...



That's a 20% increase though, quite a lot. Mind you, impossible to do a 10% increase with lantus when you're on 15 as no half-unit pens! I'd have been tempted to increase to 16 or 17 at most, but that's possibly because I've always been very cautious as I live alone.


----------



## rossi_mac

I knew there was a chance of waking in the 3's but that doesn't bother me to be honest I will prob adjust to 16 or 17 in a few days!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.1 - bedtime
11.7 - this morning

for me......


----------



## AlisonM

A perfect 6.0 on a lovely sunny day. I do believe spring has arrived in the Highlands at last. This is he first morning I haven't woken up shivering with the cold.


----------



## Mossey

Morning and a reasonable 7.1 today


----------



## smithgareth

First post on here for me, 6.6 this morning, best in a long long time


----------



## Northerner

smithgareth said:


> First post on here for me, 6.6 this morning, best in a long long time



Good news Gareth! Good to see you getting back on track!


----------



## delb t

Mmmm 14.1 before bed- footy training- bread/ cheese/nut or 2
7.2 this am-- am I going wrong somewhere with this bedtime thing and footy?


----------



## Steff

Tues 8.8
Wed 7.6
Thur 7.0
Today 7.0


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 3.6 for me


----------



## Lauras87

4.5 & thankfully it's Friday


----------



## newbs

2.5 for me.  Not the best start to my birthday - although I did get to have extra breakfast


----------



## AJLang

newbs said:


> 2.5 for me.  Not the best start to my birthday - although I did get to have extra breakfast


Happy birthday Newbs. I hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Lauras87

newbs said:


> 2.5 for me.  Not the best start to my birthday - although I did get to have extra breakfast



Oh dear  BUT happy birthday!!!!!!
Hope you have a nice day & a nice cake


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.8 - bedtime
16.0 - this morning

for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

newbs said:


> 2.5 for me.  Not the best start to my birthday - although I did get to have extra breakfast




Happy Birthday newbs, enjoy your day


----------



## delb t

5.7 this morning
15.1 before bed- correction- need to keep an eye on these bedtime readings


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 for me too and a strangely even day yesterday. 6.1 when I got up and 6.0 when I went to bed. Woohoo!


----------



## pgcity

8.1 for me today. I'm a bit annoyed because at bedtime I was 4.4 so had one square of dark chocolate in case I was dipping. It must have been 2g of carbs max.


----------



## pgcity

Went to bed on 6.2 and woke at 10.8 after dreaming I missed the coach to wembley. Tbr +30% and jd and coke for breakfast. Come on city.


----------



## Lauras87

13.0 which explains why I'm rather irritable this morning


----------



## runner

Hope you feel a better later Laura.  Morning all, 6.9 for me today


----------



## Lauras87

runner said:


> Hope you feel a better later Laura.  Morning all, 6.9 for me today



Thanks runner 
I've gone more double since 2am


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

4.3 - teatime (no bedtime test done)
13.4 - this morning


Out for a meal last night - Indian:
Poppadums (grazed on these while waiting for the starter)
Chicken Pakora x 4 (10g cho ech - carbs & cals)
Prawn Dupiaza
Pilau Rice (white rice - 30g cho - carbs & cals)

Bottled beers x 2/spirit & diet mixer

70g cho/carbs

Injected straight after meal


----------



## delb t

7.3 this am

yesterday........5.7 5.5 5.7 5.2[ topped up 2 malted milk] was that a good run or what?


----------



## newbs

delb t said:


> 7.3 this am
> 
> yesterday........5.7 5.5 5.7 5.2[ topped up 2 malted milk] was that a good run or what?



Fantastic, I'd love a day like that!  

3.3 for me today, reducing basal this evening.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## runner

Morning people,  12.8 at 6am, then 6 at 8am after correction.


----------



## newbs

Good morning!  10.7 this morning.


----------



## rossi_mac

was up at 10 at bed so was tempted to take an correcrtion dose, glad I didn't as woke at 6.2...


----------



## Lauras87

6.3 but am having breakfast & off to sleep again so will shall see what happens


----------



## Aoife

9.9 this morning, also having a lazy Sunday morning!


----------



## Steff

8.6For me....


----------



## Northerner

6.1 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

14.7 - teatime (no bedtime test done)
16.9 - this morning


----------



## pgcity

3.4 to start today. I am blaming the boozing yesterday. I thought I had dropped the basal fast enough but obviously not


----------



## Steff

pgcity said:


> 3.4 to start today. I am blaming the boozing yesterday. I thought I had dropped the basal fast enough but obviously not



To much boozing? But man city had nothing to celebrate or where you commiserating lol


----------



## pgcity

Steff said:


> To much boozing? But man city had nothing to celebrate or where you commiserating lol



We have been rubbish for so long getting to a cup final is still something to celebrate. Another great day out ruined by typical city.


----------



## delb t

7.2 This am
13.1 before bed after a simply yummy meal out at a thai place


----------



## yorksman

5.7 for me, same as yesterday


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 .....


----------



## Lauras87

Morning all.
11.3 from 7.3 at 2am


----------



## Lauras87

pgcity said:


> We have been rubbish for so long getting to a cup final is still something to celebrate. Another great day out ruined by typical city.



Does mika richards still play for city? (I could never spell his name right at school)


----------



## pgcity

Lauras87 said:


> Does mika richards still play for city? (I could never spell his name right at school)



He does but he has been injured for most of the season. Isn't he gorgeous.
8.2 to start today for me..


----------



## Lauras87

pgcity said:


> He does but he has been injured for most of the season. Isn't he gorgeous.
> 8.2 to start today for me..



 erm not really, our English lessons on a Monday were spent finding out how his football game went


----------



## AJLang

Very pleased with my 5.4 this morning


----------



## runner

14.4 this morning   Back on track now.  Morning all.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

10.1 - bedtime 
16.7 - this morning


----------



## Mossey

3.2 at 5.30     10.2 at 9am.  Busy day yesterday driving all over the place to watch childrens' activities horses football etc and random food from various food stands. Choccy brownies too good to miss!  Will behave this week


----------



## AlisonM

What a horrid weekend. I've been battling constant hypos since Friday. Lowest was 3.1 but was below 3.5 most of the time, tried everything too but nothing worked. Then shot up to 13.3 before bed last night and woke up this morning at a much healthier 5.7. I hope it sticks as I'm exhausted.


----------



## bennyg70

Got a bit of a cold and a couple of 9.7s the last couple of mornings - yack


----------



## sacol4940

6.2 before bed - had a snack and bolus
4.8 this morning - has 4 dextro tabs as I had to drive
7.6 when i got to work


----------



## Steff

Eight point three grr


----------



## Lauras87

5.4 but am struggling to keep my bloods up from yesterday


----------



## pgcity

10.7 to start today. Takeaway curry just keeps rolling on.....


----------



## Mossey

3.7. Good enough I think as didn't eat much yesterday, 4.2 dinner time and bed at 6.4


----------



## runner

Morning all.  10.2 this morning


----------



## ypauly

5.5 this morning, the first single figure result for 5 days.


----------



## ypauly

5.5 this morning, the first single figure morning result for 5 days.


----------



## AlisonM

A tad high perhaps at 6.9. At least there have been no more hypos.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

11.4 - bedtime
6.7 - this morning


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> A tad high perhaps at 6.9. At least there have been no more hypos.



That's good to hear - hope you're feeling better for it.


----------



## runner

What are peopl'es morning target ranges?   DAFNE recommended targets are 5.5 - 7.5, so I'm always well happy if I'm within that, actually if I'm under 8!


----------



## AlisonM

runner said:


> What are peopl'es morning target ranges?   DAFNE recommended targets are 5.5 - 7.5, so I'm always well happy if I'm within that, actually if I'm under 8!



I'm supposed to stay between 5 and 9. Which I'm mostly managing to do these days.


----------



## Aoife

A kidney exploding 21.3 for me this morning!  Treated a stubborn hypo yesterday a little too "well"
After some corrections am down to a far more reasonable (but far from perfect) 7.9


----------



## Steff

Full of flu and a 10.0 for me


----------



## pgcity

Pasta for tea last night.
5.6 before tea, 4.4 2 hours after, 6.2 before bed, 14.7 this morning.
Disaster


----------



## Lauras87

13.1  but don't feel it


----------



## AJLang

7.9 for me


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> What are peopl'es morning target ranges?   DAFNE recommended targets are 5.5 - 7.5, so I'm always well happy if I'm within that, actually if I'm under 8!


I can't remember my target ranges but I'm happy if I'm above 4.5 and below 8


----------



## delb t

Morning all 6.3
8.1 before bed


----------



## AlisonM

Hey Ho, 7.1 at bedtime, 5.7 this morning. All good.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.6 - bedtime
13.0 - this morning


----------



## Dory

hmm, quite a few of us in the 13's this morning...is it something in the air?

13.3 for me this morning.   Linked it to not being well yesterday (swollen legs from the knees down and tender gums...2 sure signs I have overdone things) but maybe it's the muggy weather?!


----------



## Steff

Up till 2.45 with cough 3 hrs kip but still a 7,9


----------



## LeeLee

Pizza last night... wait for it... 4.4 this morning.  Thank you pancreas!


----------



## pgcity

7.3 to start today.


----------



## Lauras87

11.9, think ill be doing over night basal tests from tomorrow


----------



## Mossey

5.4    I'm happy with single figures in the morning and even happier if below 8


----------



## Taz

5.7 this morning thats my first ever test looking at everybody else figures mine is ok I hope but I can honestly say since I got diagnosed with type 2 nearly two ago I have changed my life style around completey and feel so much better for it


----------



## Mossey

Taz said:


> 5.7 this morning thats my first ever test looking at everybody else figures mine is ok I hope but I can honestly say since I got diagnosed with type 2 nearly two ago I have changed my life style around completey and feel so much better for it



I'd be very pleased with that.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

7.2 - bedtime
5.3 - this morning


----------



## bennyg70

Very happy to wake up to a 3.8 this mornign. Ive been flued up for days and waking in the teens and the 9s. I upped my basal 25 % + Multiple firefighting fast acting injections and increased ratios over the last few days, Hopefully back to normal this morning (Whatever that may be)


----------



## AlisonM

Today's score? An astronomical 4.1. No hypos last night that I'm aware of but I'll keep a close eye out today just in case.


----------



## Mossey

bennyg70 said:


> Very happy to wake up to a 3.8 this mornign. Ive been flued up for days and waking in the teens and the 9s. I upped my basal 25 % + Multiple firefighting fast acting injections and increased ratios over the last few days, Hopefully back to normal this morning (Whatever that may be)



I reckon the 'normals' must envy us a little bit. They have no variety and excitement waiting to see what levels they can achieve each day !    Good you're hopefully over flu


----------



## Steff

9.4 for me ...


----------



## Mossey

2.5 but at least I can have a nice choccy biscuit and tea now.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 2.5 but at least I can have a nice choccy biscuit and tea now.



Oh my goodness! Can you think of any reason for it? Hope you have good, steady levels to make up for it.

I went the opposite way, with 7.5 and some sniffles...


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Alan. Small dinner yesterday probably. Hope you're not feeling too bad


----------



## Lauras87

5.2 thanks to a hypo at 3.50am


----------



## Lauras87

Mossey said:


> 2.5 but at least I can have a nice choccy biscuit and tea now.



Oh dear, hope you have the nice choccy biscuits to get those pesky bs to behave


----------



## pgcity

8.2 to start today. Have a god friday


----------



## Mossey

Lauras87 said:


> Oh dear, hope you have the nice choccy biscuits to get those pesky bs to behave



Thanks Laura. Luckily I don't (yet !) have hypo hangovers.  Up and about now at 8.1 and feeling good


----------



## AlisonM

Hmmph, 10.0 at bedtime, 6.7 this morning. But definitely no hypos. Don't like being in double figures, I've been doing so well (ignoring the hypos) that it bothers me even when it's 'only' a ten.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

4.9 - bedtime
7.5 - this morning

For reasons unknown yesterday I had 2 hypos creep up on me, one before tea - 2.7 & one before bed - 3.0


----------



## Cleo

hi all - 
6.1 before bed
4.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Slightly better at 6.3


----------



## Steff

Morn 8.4...


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Slightly better at 6.3



Much better! 



Steff said:


> Morn 8.4...



Still fighting the infection Steff? Hope you have a nice relaxing day


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Much better!
> 
> 
> 
> Still fighting the infection Steff? Hope you have a nice relaxing day



thank u Alan, and yeah the cough meds have made me have other side effects to had me up at 4 gr.


----------



## Lauras87

7.1 for me


----------



## pgcity

9.1 for me despite jd and coke last night. My son has a cold so I am guessing its coming my way.


----------



## AlisonM

A damp and drizzly 4.4 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

6.2 - bedtime
8.2 - this morning for me


----------



## AlisonM

whiskysmum said:


> 6.2 - bedtime
> 8.2 - this morning for me



That looks good. No hypos this time?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

AlisonM said:


> That looks good. No hypos this time?




Thank you Alison   No hypos this time =


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today.... have been very stressed this week so waking sugars between *4.4* - *5.1*.


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.6* today.... have been very stressed this week so waking sugars between *4.4* - *5.1*.



Hi Amanda! Those are still excellent numbers, especially considering the stress, so it's clear you have really got on top of things - well done!  I hope that whatever was causing the stress is gone and you can relax now and enjoy our lovely summer!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Morning Northener. 5.5 for me this morning.  Had a hypo last night but it was the first one in a week


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning Northener. 5.5 for me this morning.  Had a hypo last night but it was the first one in a week



That is great news, and a great number to wake on, it shows you treated the hypo to perfection


----------



## Mossey

Lovely morning here in sunny Bucks and 4.6 to start the day


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Lovely morning here in sunny Bucks and 4.6 to start the day



Great number! Dull and overcast here!


----------



## Mossey

At least you're near the sea. Closest i'll get this summer is on 27th July ! . Might fit in a paddle then.


----------



## Lauras87

7.6 for me, I do like how my double figure waking bloods are disappearing


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 7.6 for me, I do like how my double figure waking bloods are disappearing



That's great news Laura!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

2.6  had dipped quite a lot yesterday evening as well so have adjusted my basal slightly for tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 2.6  had dipped quite a lot yesterday evening as well so have adjusted my basal slightly for tonight.



Ouch! Hope the adjustment gives you good numbers tomorrow Sue


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> That's great news Laura!



Yeah my lantus needs tweaking some more but it's nice not being so out of it in a morning


----------



## Lauras87

Pumper_Sue said:


> 2.6  had dipped quite a lot yesterday evening as well so have adjusted my basal slightly for tonight.



Oh no! Hope you feel better shortly


----------



## pgcity

6.6 to start today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

6.8 - bedtime
17.8 - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 6.8 - bedtime
> 17.8 - this morning for me



Oops! Late curry or something?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Oops! Late curry or something?




Hi Alan, it was a night out going to see a local rock covers band and having a few beers followed by 3 triangles of pizza (apart from the crust which is the part I hate) for supper  . I've just started a thread "Alcohol & Corrections"


----------



## AlisonM

A driech and drizzling 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

morn a improved 7.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morn a improved 7.2 for me



Glad to hear things are improving Steff  Mine have also over the past few days, so it looks like the sniffles might have been and gone for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  a surprising 4.7 for me today!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 .....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.0 .....



Good morning Steff - a little bit lower again


----------



## pgcity

Hiya everyone. Corrected a 10.1 at 5am so woke to 7.3.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Hiya everyone. Corrected a 10.1 at 5am so woke to 7.3.



Did you wake at 5 for any particular reason?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.3 for me



Very nice!


----------



## AJLang

I was very pleased. I definitely have better BGs on the diet


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I was very pleased. I definitely have better BGs on the diet



At this rate, what with the pump and all, your next HbA1c will be awesome!


----------



## AJLang

If I got it down to 6.5 I would be thrilled


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

*5.9* - bedtime
*5.6* - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 5.9 - bedtime
> 5.6 - this morning for me



Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lauras87

15.3 but I've been ill all night so not surprised


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 15.3 but I've been ill all night so not surprised



Oh no  And after things were showing such an improvement as well!  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## runner

Hello all.  3.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hello all.  3.4 this morning



Crikey! Any clue why?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> *5.9* - bedtime
> *5.6* - this morning for me






Northerner said:


> Woohoo!!!




Thank you! Really don't know how that's happened, wish they were like that all the time


----------



## AlisonM

4.7 this fine spring day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 .....


----------



## rossi_mac

not great 11.5


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> not great 11.5



Oh dear! Any clues why Rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac

maybe, I was 3.9 when tested before bed so I had a yoghurt and a biscuit but maybe dinner was slow release so the 3.9 was misleading!?? Who knows...


----------



## Mossey

Dull looking morning but woke to lovely 5.9


----------



## Lauras87

4.8 for me, alot better than yesterday (think the temp & throwing up threw a spanner in the works)


----------



## AlisonM

5.0 on the nose and spring has definitely sprung at last, I'm no longer freezing.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.0 on the nose and spring has definitely sprung at last, I'm no longer freezing.



Excellent, and excellent!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  

*4.2* - bedtime
*11.8* - this morning for me 

why so different from yesterday? Can anybody shed any light on this for me please?


----------



## smithgareth

5.8 for me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Lauras87

16.1 & that was after corrective doses.

Arghhhh


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 16.1 & that was after corrective doses.
> 
> Arghhhh



 Hope things improve as the day progresses Laura.


----------



## pgcity

9.4 with a little cold. Suns out again


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 9.4 with a little cold. Suns out again



Hope the cold doesn't last!


----------



## AJLang

6.7 after an unexpected hypo.......but I did drink a LOT of wine last night in shock/surprise after yesterday's events so I guess the wine may have caused the hypo ( and I did count the points for the wine)


----------



## tracey w

6 this morning corrected 15 before bed. That will teach me to eat ice cream without bolusing


----------



## Steff

8.8..............


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 8.8..............



Aw! Things were getting better!


----------



## Dory

morning all.

7.7 this morning for me (after a 1.30am reading of 4.9 - had a few grapes and a banana as did a very hard combat workout yesterday evening and didn't know whether that would send the 4.9 even lower as the night went on)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw! Things were getting better!



Cheers Alan i thought i was on the mend but not happening as quick as i want


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Crikey! Any clue why?



Think I just had a more-than-usual active day and it wasn't easy to measure the carbs of evening meal daily - think I overdid the insulin before bed!


----------



## runner

9.4 today!  Had a crazy day yesterday after not sleeping at all the night before (I seem to do this every now and again) but slept well last night


----------



## bennyg70

Ive had a pretty bad few weeks of waking sugars, had a week long cold along with craving for naughty foods.. Im getting back on track however and making an active effor t to be a good boy.

10/05 - 8.9
11/05 - 5.8
12/05 - 9.7  -  Illness kicked in
13/05 - 9.7
14/05 - 13.9
15/05 - 9.2
16/05 - 3.8 - Felt better here
17/05 - 7.2
18/05 - 8.4
19/05 - 13.9 - Curry night before :/
20/05 - 6.2
21/05 - 8.3
22/05 - 7.2

This is BY FAR the worst couple of weeks ive had ina  long time, Now im feeling better  im aiming to have a fantastic month and be really really good!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*6.1* - bedtime
*9.6* - this morning for me


----------



## AlisonM

5.1 bedtime, 4.7this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.1 bedtime, 4.7this morning.



Very nice!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Lauras87

10.4 & back to work today armed with a diabetic supply boots would be jealous to have


----------



## pgcity

Hello everyone. 5.6 today. Still got a cold but feel fine.


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 10.4 & back to work today armed with a diabetic supply boots would be jealous to have



Hope your day goes well Laura 



pgcity said:


> Hello everyone. 5.6 today. Still got a cold but feel fine.



Good to see the cold isn't playing havoc with your levels, hope they stay that way


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*10.0* - bedtime
*10.2* - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *10.0* - bedtime
> *10.2* - this morning for me



Nice and steady!  Indicates your basal insulin dose is set just right


----------



## Mossey

1.9 4am after long hard day at work.  7.9 now and a cold starting so feeling rough and another hard day at work. Ugh. . Change that to . Might make me feel better


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> 1.9 4am after long hard day at work.  7.9 now and a cold starting so feeling rough and another hard day at work. Ugh. . Change that to . Might make me feel better



Oh dear! Wow, that is low - did it wake you? Hope things stabilise for you today and work isn't too bad.


----------



## rossi_mac

after a couple of bad mornings a not so bad one but not great but it was after a night of visiting the chip van! 7.5....


----------



## Steff

7.9 ........


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> *10.0* - bedtime
> *10.2* - this morning for me






Northerner said:


> Nice and steady!



Yes it is thank you, I'm really pleased   but it's a shame it's not on target  



Northerner said:


> Indicates your basal insulin dose is set just right



Yes it does indicate this and also if you look back at one or two of the other morning posts I've done they also are the same


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 at bedtime and 6.7 this morning. Currently 3.5 and falling, I'm scarfing a banana as I type (which isn't doing the keyboard a lot of good. LOL).

Off to the surgery shortly for another whinge about pain levels. Getting a taxi to go a ten minute walk, it's ridiculous! Still it's Dr S and not Dr Idiot, so that's good.


----------



## Steff

7.0 ..........


----------



## Lauras87

10.9 this morning & I went to bed with bloods of 4.9


----------



## pgcity

Hello everyone. Surprised with a 4.4 this morning. Tbr is great when you're ill.


----------



## Lauras87

pgcity said:


> Hello everyone. Surprised with a 4.4 this morning. Tbr is great when you're ill.



Hope your better soon

Ps can I have your bloods when I'm ill? Mine go haywire


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Wow, that is low - did it wake you? Hope things stabilise for you today and work isn't too bad.



Yes it did and I know it's only 2/3 hours after I've gone to bed when it's that low because I'm in deep sleep. Bit later in the night  and will wake when in upper 2's as sleeping lighter. Cold taking hold so feeling rough and off to pharmacist now as something in eye. Don't know if they can do anything but can't drive or work till its sorted


----------



## Mossey

Ps 7.9 this miserable morning


----------



## gail1

Roll of drums please  9.5 for me i cant remember when it was this low


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*no test* - bedtime
*10.4* - this morning for me

- 7.3 @ teatime - had birthday treats due to daughters 23rd birthday - more to come with meal out on Saturday!  
- had 4 triangles of pizza (1 being garlic bread) - est 84g cho from carbs & cals book - 9u QA
- slice of birthday cake - est 20g cho - 2u QA - more to come on Saturday!  
- 2 dairy milk chocs after a late birthday present was delivered - they're not mine though so no more for me!


----------



## pgcity

Lauras87 said:


> Hope your better soon
> 
> Ps can I have your bloods when I'm ill? Mine go haywire



So do mine but being able to change the basal makes a huge difference. It's one of the best things about the pump.


----------



## AlisonM

6.7 today, and, is that the sun shining out there?


----------



## Lauras87

pgcity said:


> So do mine but being able to change the basal makes a huge difference. It's one of the best things about the pump.



That's one thing I can't wait for!


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all, another nice boring 4.8 from me today.


----------



## pgcity

5.7 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

A chilly but sunny 5.2.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 for me and now 4.4 after a walk to the shop.


----------



## gail1

10.8 for me today


----------



## rossi_mac

had to check what this was as it was quite a few hours ago, 6.8 the meter says so wall papering till 11:30 with bottles of lager is good for blood levels!

No more papering and painting for months!! YAY!


----------



## pav

Thurs day 3.7 (first day on changed meds woke up very early) had a couple of sweats then 4.7 on waking again.

Friday 4.7 @ 08:30 normal get up time.

Sat 5.2


----------



## Steff

7.3 STILL fluey


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> 10.8 for me today



This is quite an improvement from where you were a month ago. The increased insulin seems to be working.


----------



## Lauras87

So at 5.24 I was 14.9
Took 2u of fast
Just woken up & am 11.5

Hmmmm


----------



## Aoife

Went to bed boozy on an 11.7, 13 this morning, corrected and went hypo in the hairdressers which gave them a but of a surprise!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*no test* - bedtime
*13.0*- this morning for me


*5.2* - teatime


----------



## Mossey

Morning. Lovely day and 7.9 with a cold so not bad.


----------



## Steff

yuk 12.2 for me highest for yonks


----------



## Lauras87

My lowest reading since being ill, was 5.3 at 5.31 & finally woke as 6.1

Result!


----------



## AlisonM

7.7 this morning.


----------



## pav

4.9 this morning after a mars bar at midnight as was 3.8


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. 7.9 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*no test *- bedtime
*9.0* - this morning for me


*6.2 *- teatime

and after my meal out
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=37674


----------



## Steff

7.0 ................


----------



## LeeLee

Another smiley one today, 4.1.


----------



## pgcity

8.8 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

A warmish 5.7 today.


----------



## pav

Getting a bit close this morning 4.0, think the gliclazide is a bit too high @ 160 mg.


----------



## AlisonM

pav said:


> Getting a bit close this morning 4.0, think the gliclazide is a bit too high @ 160 mg.



It could be. If it continues, talk to your Dr/Nurse about changing doses.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*8.4* - bedtime
*8.5* - this morning for me

- after having 4 treat size choc biscuits before bed last night and no QA- 13.7g cho each - total 54.8g cho


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.3 for me


----------



## pgcity

8.3 today and back to work


----------



## Steff

Morning 7,3


----------



## tracey w

Morning 6.2


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*9.7* - bedtime
*10.5* - this morning for me


----------



## pav

A more healthy 4.7 this morning, after tea was 13.7 (down to cornflake) bed time 11.0.


----------



## AlisonM

4.7 for me as well.


----------



## Deeko

6.9 this morning 

but 16.4 by lunch  the daily 'joy' of Dawn Phenom.


----------



## pgcity

7.1 today after a lingering hypo last night.


----------



## Steff

16.3 D can do one today im in a foul mood


----------



## AlisonM

6.1 this morning and the outside temp has finally got above 60f.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*no test *- bedtime
*14.5* - this morning for me


----------



## LeeLee

Not sure what to make of today's readings.  First test said 3.2.  I'm not on insulin, and felt a bit tired - but not much more than any other morning.  Tested again and got a 2.4!   Drank half a cup of black coffee and retested - 4.5.


----------



## Deeko

5.7 before bed
6.4 waking up 

Best overnight readings for ages


----------



## bennyg70

A real weird one for me today

10.30pm 4.8 @ bedtime and after a healthy low fat meal for tea (Had a couple of dextrose before bed just to get me through the night as there may have still been a little insulin on board too)
woke @ 2am - 7.2mmol/l < Pretty much where Id expect to be after a couple of dextrose, maybe a little higher than expected.
woke @ 6am - 17.5mmol

Night before a quite simple (And after exactly the same meal)

Bed - 5.7, waking 4.7 < Lantus is OK

Only thing I can put it down too is stress from work & not a great night sleep (A little) or the OH has had a stomach bug and ive got it on the way althoguh I do feel OK.


----------



## pgcity

Random number generator went for 9.1 this morning.


----------



## Steff

8.4.............


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

11.2 this morning, before bed 3.5 (had gammon, egg, broccoli and chips for dinner) so had 2 small squares of chocolate and 2 wine gums as thought I still had a bit of insulin on board......strange....maybe fat content in chips.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*7.7 *- bedtime
*18.2* - this morning for me


----------



## Phil65

4.3 this morning


----------



## pgcity

8.2 to start today.


----------



## yorksman

pgcity said:


> Random number generator went for 9.1 this morning.



Random number is an excellent description.


----------



## Steff

6,9.........


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*6.2* - bedtime
*11.1* - this morning for me


----------



## AlisonM

10.7 at bedtime and 6.5 this morning.


----------



## tracey w

Morning 6.4 today


----------



## Steff

7.5..........


----------



## gail1

11.7 for me


----------



## pgcity

4.2 today after pasta last night. It's a miracle.


----------



## pav

4.9 for me, after a bed time of 7.8, after slowly increasing the gliclazide to 160 mg.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*9.9* bedtime
*14.7* - this morning for me


----------



## AlisonM

11.7 at bedtime, 7.1 this morning.


----------



## gail1

10.2 ..................


----------



## yorksman

4.7 last thing last night; 5.3 this morning

Should I go to the patisserie for breakfast?


----------



## Mossey

Sounds like an excellent idea as I'm 4.3 !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

8.6 for me..........


----------



## pav

4.8, though 3.5 last night due to an early tea.


----------



## pgcity

4.8 this morning. Cakes all round


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*19.9* - bedtime
*20.6* - this morning for me  

- meal (indian - plain prawn curry/pilau rice) & night out, also with 3 or 4 beers then 2 spirits & diet pepsi
- *3.0* @ 19.36pm - treated with 4 jelly babies
- *4.7* @ 1948pm - meal but injected after eating
- *19.9* @ 00.03am -  no correction done as i don't like doing corrections before going to bed to sleep
- *20.6* @ 0536am - 3u correction - would normally do more correction than this but was going back to sleep
- *10.0* @ 10.39am - omelette & bread for breakfast plus QA done for carbs. Correction also done


----------



## Steff

7.6 for me......


----------



## pgcity

8.6 to start the week.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning


----------



## Phil65

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> *19.9* - bedtime
> *20.6* - this morning for me
> 
> - meal (indian - plain prawn curry/pilau rice) & night out, also with 3 or 4 beers then 2 spirits & diet pepsi
> - *3.0* @ 19.36pm - treated with 4 jelly babies
> - *4.7* @ 1948pm - meal but injected after eating
> - *19.9* @ 00.03am -  no correction done as i don't like doing corrections before going to bed to sleep
> - *20.6* @ 0536am - 3u correction - would normally do more correction than this but was going back to sleep
> - *10.0* @ 10.39am - omelette & bread for breakfast plus QA done for carbs. Correction also done




.....jeez Gill! those sort of highs wipe me out! That is a high 2 hour post prandial, did you count the carbs? If so your carb insulin ratio is way off.....I always found indian food, rice,nan etc very tricky on MDI and I used to split my injection half up front and and half an hour after I've eaten plus 10 or 20 %. Why did you not correct that bedtime high? looks like your lantus is about right though judged on your morning high!


----------



## Phil65

8.6 for me  although 4.2 yday and 4.7 saturday


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.4* - bedtime
*5.6* - this morning for me


----------



## Phil65

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *6.4* - bedtime
> *5.6* - this morning for me



....perfect!


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 yesterday and 7.0 on the nose this morning, with a high yesterday of 11.9. Got a cold though, so maybe that's why.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *6.4* - bedtime
> *5.6* - this morning for me






Phil65 said:


> ....perfect!




Thank you Phil! A bit different to yesterdays post at 11:44 AM!


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me.........


----------



## pgcity

12.7 pasta disaster


----------



## Phil65

3.4 for me....must have overdone the bolus last night, had a massive insulin fest with pizza followed by rhubarb crumble and custard!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*4.1* - bedtime
*12.3* - this morning for me


----------



## yorksman

pgcity said:


> 12.7 pasta disaster



If it were pasta disasta, you'd have the title to a gangsta rappa numba.


----------



## yorksman

3rd day in a row, 5.3. maybe my meter is stuck.


----------



## Highlander

8.9 first thing now 15.6. Even after two gliclazide! Just as well I have an appointment with the DSN next week.


----------



## AlisonM

Back to normal for me with a nice 5.1


----------



## delb t

7.3  2 days running -and last exam today -yippppeeeeeee
no more adding on 1 for revising/1/2 for stress and still high numbers after an exam!


----------



## pgcity

Good morning. 9.9 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*7.7* - bedtime
*12.4* - this morning for me


----------



## Steff

7.8 for me........


----------



## runner

3.9 - juggling with background again.


----------



## AlisonM

A nice sunny 5.1 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

18. 2 this morning please come down


----------



## pav

Another 4.7 for me, just waiting for the HbA1c results now to see what the official average has been.


----------



## Steff

10.4 ...........


----------



## pgcity

7.2 for me to start today


----------



## LeeLee

Fish and chips for tea, followed by ice cream, so I expected to be higher than usual this morning.  5.3 is a little high for me, but I'm happy with that.  Thank you Mr Pancreas!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*no test *- bedtime
*18.8* - this morning for me   

*5.4* - before tea
*7.5* - after tea


----------



## Mossey

5.7 bedtime
5.8 4am
2.4 8am
Lowered basal slightly as only sandwich for dinner last night.


----------



## Phil65

3.2 yday and 9.2 this morning mmmm


----------



## Sheilagh1958

15.6 this morning still high but better than yesterday. Was at the gym at 7.15 this morning determined to get this down


----------



## pav

5.3 up a bit on previous mornings, still within an acceptable range.


----------



## Paul DiDo

A bad 10.2


----------



## Paul DiDo

Egg Foo Yung I Hope!


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 today. Nice.


----------



## Highlander

8.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 .....


----------



## pgcity

8.0 today. I seem to be higher overnight and lower during the day lately. I wonder if its a basal change or the weather?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*4.3* - bedtime
*10.6* - this morning for me


----------



## Phil65

3.3 this morning....good morning yo-yo


----------



## pav

4.8 for me this morning, though 4.4 at bed time had a couple of sweats to boost it up for overnight.


----------



## AlisonM

A lovely sunny 5.7 and me 'n' my lappy are sitting, soaking up the sun, hope it's like this for Glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## Highlander

7.9 for me today.   Lowest for sometime.   Then I had breakfast - nearly three hours later 13.4.


----------



## newbs

10.6 for me, better than the 16.0 I got yesterday though.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7...


----------



## gail1

morning all 8 for me things are beginning to get better at last


----------



## LeeLee

gail1 said:


> morning all 8 for me things are beginning to get better at last


Well done Gail, I'm really pleased for you.  Are you feeling better in yourself as a result?  XX


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all 8 for me things are beginning to get better at last



Hurrah! Smashing news Gail! Brilliant!


----------



## gail1

am feeling better in my self thanks


----------



## pav

4.7 for me this morning down from a spike of 12.2 late last night (around midnight), and another food choice identified and off the eating list.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

10.8 - bedtime
10.9 - this morning for me  /

smiley face = because BI must be holding steady overnight
sad face = because BGs are out of range & 2u correction will be needed for breakfast


----------



## Steff

morning 6,8 for me


----------



## pav

Another 4.4 for me, pity the late afternoons are not as good.


----------



## AlisonM

6.1. Not bad at all, considering I indulged yesterday and had chips with my Piri-piri chicken. I'm soo bad!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*no test *- bedtime
*17.3* - this morning for me 

- night out last night with 3 or 4 beers then approx 1/2 tray of prawn fried rice for supper


----------



## Steff

7.2..............


----------



## pgcity

Morning everyone.
Saturday 11.4
Sunday 6.0
Monday 7.4


----------



## Phil65

morning all, Sat 3.7, Sun 3.9 (2.4 hypo at 4am) this morning 5.3. Need to drop my basal slightly.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*4.7* - bedtime
*7.6* - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

On the edge for me today at 4.1 and struggling a bit. No actual hypo as yet.


----------



## pav

Yet another 4.4, getting to be a regular level at last.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today.... sugars have been up and down recently.


----------



## Steff

8.5 for me....


----------



## pgcity

9.7 to start today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.7* - bedtime
*13.9* - this morning for me


----------



## Mossey

5.2 today 5.3 yesterday 8.4 Sunday 9.9 Sat 2.4 Friday. Must try bit harder.   Had crazy few days.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

morning.....5.3 at 06.30 ...but 2.9 at 03.00!  ......must turn my basals down!


----------



## gail1

9.00 for me yay


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 9.00 for me yay



Woohoo! Let's hear it for single-figures!


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today...


----------



## AJLang

3.0 for me.my BGs are all over the place at the moment and my average has gone up to 8.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 5.9


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## pgcity

A really rubbish 12.9 to start today. I am blaming a Brazil nut frenzy last night.


----------



## Phil65

4.4 at 03.00, 3.4 at 06.30.....basals lowered


----------



## pav

Creeping up again the past couple of mornings, 4.6 on Tues and 4.8 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*4.3* - bedtime
*10.7* - this morning for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.9 this morning for me.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today...


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *4.6* today...



Tremendous!


----------



## Steff

6.5 for me...


----------



## Mossey

7.4. Not too bad


----------



## pgcity

Morning. 6.8 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*5.2* - bedtime
*9.7* - this morning for me


----------



## Phil65

After regular morning lows....lowered my night time/early morning basals, 7.4 at 03.00, 9.4 at 07.30.....arghhhh!


----------



## runner

3.3 this morning  don't think I allowed for insulin still in my system when I had adjustment dose at bedtime.


----------



## AlisonM

Slight technical hitch the couple of days, no stable internet connection. 

Last three days waking BGs, 4.7, 4.1 and 4.5. No hypos though, highest reading has been 7.2. Reduced bedtime insulin last night after a chat with the DSN who says to put it up again if the numbers rise.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

A slight oops this morning 2.6.  My own fault as couldn't be *rsed to get up and treat the low in the first place.


----------



## pav

Back to 4.4 for me after an oops at bed time of 3.8, still peaking above 10 on occasions (to many peaks though for my liking) more work to be done.


----------



## Steff

6.8 ...........


----------



## pgcity

9.1 today. Been up and down this week


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.5* - bedtime
*7.5* - this morning for me


----------



## Phil65

7.0 this morning


----------



## Mossey

5.2 bedtime. Decided to go back to making slight adjustments to basal to account for things like Chinese for dinner last night !  and woke to  5.1   More than happy with that


----------



## Newtothis

*4.7* today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.5 for me


----------



## Newtothis

4.6 today...


----------



## pgcity

6.1 today. Saturdays agree with me


----------



## drahawkins_1973

6.8 for me


----------



## gail1

12.1 for me


----------



## Mossey

10.7


----------



## pav

5.1  normally in the 4.0's after an 11.0 at bedtime looks like need to relook at potatoes to see what's going on.


----------



## muddlethru

6.5 for me this a.m.


----------



## Steff

morn 6.9 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.7 for me. Just pleased it was no higher after a 20 gram snack before bed with no bolus as slightly on the low side.


----------



## pgcity

4.3 this morning after correcting 9.7 before bed


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

15/06
*no test *- bedtime - on 14/06
*no test *- this morning for me

- *7.9* - teatime - on 14/06
- *12.9* lunchtime


16/06
*no test *- bedtime
*13.0* - this morning for me

- *13.9* - teatime


----------



## Phil65

Sat 7.2
Sun 7.2
This morning 6.2


----------



## Aoife

8.7 last night, corrected, 8.9 this morning.
Have had a couple of depressingly high days (the 8.9 is rather good compared to others over the weekend!)  Not been on top form, not ill but definitely below par, hoping this is the reason


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone 

*8.0* - bedtime 
*7.5* - this morning for me


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today....


----------



## Phil65

4.2 this morning after a 2.9 at 03.00.....jelly babies....i think the forum needs some too at the moment!


----------



## Steff

17.th - 7,2
18.th - 6.7


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everyone   

*11.9* - bedtime 
*11.3* - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A not-great 7.8 for me today


----------



## Steff

6.6 or me ..


----------



## Phil65

4.2 for me after another 3.2 at 03.00.....basals lowered again


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.4 for me this morning which I was very pleased with as my BGs have been running a bit high recently - had been on my "diet" basal but not keeping to the diet so I've returned to my "normal" basal and the BGs have been much better


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*5.3* - bedtime 
*11.9* - this morning for me


----------



## AlisonM

Other way round for me. 10.4 at bedtime and 5.1 this morning.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.4* today x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*9.4* - bedtime 
*8.3* - this morning for me


----------



## Steff

8.5 ..........


----------



## pgcity

Mostly 8 somat all week topped today by a rubbish 11.5.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

4.6 before bed, 6.3 at 03.00 and 6.8 at 07.30


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today.



....is your honeymoon period over?


----------



## pav

4.0 before bed had a treat, 3.2 this morning, had under filled the strip error and topped up strip, retested with new strip and 4.6.


----------



## Steff

7.3............


----------



## pgcity

8.4 today. This weather has really upset my basals


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, 4.2 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*10.4* - bedtime 
*9.4* - this morning for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An unusually high 7.5 for me today


----------



## Mossey

Morning all.  Last week
8.5. 
4.7  but after bad high previous night through jelly baby feast, corrected
6.7  
7.5  
4.6  
8.4  
7.7  
Overall


----------



## pav

4.6  for the last 2 days for me though had a 10.2  after tea last night.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 4.6  for the last 2 days for me though had a 10.2  after tea last night.



Excellent pav!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*12.8* - bedtime 
*12.9* - this morning for me


----------



## Dory

morning all, well what a fantastic morning reading - 5.6.  This was with a bedtime reading of 5.8 last night.  really, really pleased with this.

Getting sick of bGs running away with themselves again so yesterday cut out my snacky fruit (ie occasions where I ate fruit on its own as a snack) and limited myself to having fruit with a main meal.

The difference it made!  Highest reading all day was 8 and overnight was obviously good too 

goodbye snacknig on fruit, hello (I guess) snacking on sliced lean meats....


----------



## Steff

7.7 ..........


----------



## pgcity

4.4 to start today after an up and up week


----------



## Mossey

3.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today, might be back on the lantus again if this continues...


----------



## jalapino

Been a while morning everyone....pre bed 26.2 this morning 14.7


----------



## Steff

morning 12.5 .....


----------



## runner

Morning all,  6.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning 12.5 .....



That's pretty high for you these days Steff, any indications why? Are you unwell at the moment? Hope you can get things down very soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That's pretty high for you these days Steff, any indications why? Are you unwell at the moment? Hope you can get things down very soon



nah i know what it is, had a korma last night with all the trimmings we were celebrating lad getting into athletics club on friday he did the fastest 100m in years 7,8,9


----------



## pav

Another 4.4 for me.


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> nah i know what it is, had a korma last night with all the trimmings we were celebrating lad getting into athletics club on friday he did the fastest 100m in years 7,8,9



That's brilliant Steff - good luck to him!


----------



## pgcity

3.6 today. Jack Daniels fault not mine


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> nah i know what it is, had a korma last night with all the trimmings we were celebrating lad getting into athletics club on friday he did the fastest 100m in years 7,8,9



Ah, that's brilliant Steff!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*13.6* - bedtime 
*8.8* - this morning for me


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> That's brilliant Steff - good luck to him!





Northerner said:


> Ah, that's brilliant Steff!



Thank you we are so proud x


----------



## AJLang

20.6 after corrections  drinking wine then eating takeaway pizza seemed such a good idea last night...now I'm paying


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*4.8* - bedtime 
*3.8* - this morning for me

looking back at some recent bedtime/morning BG tests more often than not there is no more than 2-3 mmol difference. Good or bad?


----------



## Anna Gambone

*this mornings sugar levels*

13.1 today  

today i start slow release insulin so we will see what happens.


----------



## Northerner

Anna Gambone said:


> 13.1 today
> 
> today i start slow release insulin so we will see what happens.



The insulin should help a lot Anna - which insulin is it?


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *4.8 *- bedtime
> *3.8* - this morning for me
> 
> looking back at some recent bedtime/morning BG tests more often than not there is no more than 2-3 mmol difference. Good or bad?



Excellent Gill - it means your basal insulin is set at the right level


----------



## jalapino

Morning everyone......bedtime 28.8 wake up 13.2 best one within a week!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *4.8 *- bedtime
> *3.8* - this morning for me
> 
> looking back at some recent bedtime/morning BG tests more often than not there is no more than 2-3 mmol difference. Good or bad?







Northerner said:


> Excellent Gill - it means your basal insulin is set at the right level



Thank you


----------



## shambles

Ouchie! I bet it was worth it though


----------



## AJLang

Pizza and wine was well worth it.....it has been ages since I had takeaway pizza and it was YUMMY


----------



## Anna Gambone

not actually sure what one it is, i was given prescription on Friday which i put in the chemist  to collect today. i will let you know when i pick it up later when i go and see the nurse.


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning everyone......bedtime 28.8 wake up 13.2 best one within a week!



Ant, I would try keeping the carbs to a minimum in your meals if you are getting levels like this before bed. Out of interest, what did you eat last night?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Ant, I would try keeping the carbs to a minimum in your meals if you are getting levels like this before bed. Out of interest, what did you eat last night?



salad 1 brown pitta bread with chicken


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> salad 1 brown pitta bread with chicken



Hmm...hardly a carb-fest! I'm guessing your levels were already pretty high before eating? Hope you are making that appointment today!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Hmm...hardly a carb-fest! I'm guessing your levels were already pretty high before eating? Hope you are making that appointment today!



I no alan....just cheched my meter before food 4.35pm was 26.7 im going to ring surgery at 9.00 and try to see or talk to someone


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I no alan....just cheched my meter before food 4.35pm was 26.7 im going to ring surgery at 9.00 and try to see or talk to someone



You see, this indicates that your body isn't producing enough insulin to cover your 'background' needs to me. Your food only raised your levels by a couple of mmol/l, it's just that your base levels are so high to start with. Good luck in getting an appointment - stand your ground and make them understand that you are not happy being at these sorts of levels for so long


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> You see, this indicates that your body isn't producing enough insulin to cover your 'background' needs to me. Your food only raised your levels by a couple of mmol/l, it's just that your base levels are so high to start with. Good luck in getting an appointment - stand your ground and make them understand that you are not happy being at these sorts of levels for so long



Thankyou for support


----------



## Mossey

3.2  4am as forgot to have dinner last night. Too busy pottering in garden till 10pm. 7.0 now


----------



## Steff

morn 8.9 ......


----------



## pav

A bit high for this morning @ 4.7, pity the afternoons aren't this good.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> A bit high for this morning @ 4.7, pity the afternoons aren't this good.



I wouldn't call 4.7 high pav, I'd call it perfect!


----------



## Phil65

Sat 8.1, Sun 5.8, this morning 6.1 at 03.00 then 7.3 at 06.45


----------



## pgcity

All over the shop again today starting with 10.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Had a bit of a shock with a 9.9 this morning, but didn't believe it so retested and was 7.2 which seems more likely. As things have crept up out of range the past few days I had a couple of units of lantus last night and will do so again tonight to see what difference it makes. Could be that I'm nursing an infection, or it could be because I've done little in the way of exercise over the past month with everything that's been going on - or it could be that my 'honeymoon' is over!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7...


----------



## pgcity

I went to bed on 5.7 and woke to 8.0. Spookily lucozade has been swigged in the night but I don't remember it.
Very strange.


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> I went to bed on 5.7 and woke to 8.0. Spookily lucozade has been swigged in the night but I don't remember it.
> Very strange.



Must have been the lucozade elves...


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Had a bit of a shock with a 9.9 this morning, but didn't believe it so retested and was 7.2 which seems more likely. As things have crept up out of range the past few days I had a couple of units of lantus last night and will do so again tonight to see what difference it makes. Could be that I'm nursing an infection, or it could be because I've done little in the way of exercise over the past month with everything that's been going on - or it could be that my 'honeymoon' is over!



Hope you get it sorted alan...


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Had a bit of a shock with a 9.9 this morning, but didn't believe it so retested and was 7.2 which seems more likely. As things have crept up out of range the past few days I had a couple of units of lantus last night and will do so again tonight to see what difference it makes. Could be that I'm nursing an infection, or it could be because I've done little in the way of exercise over the past month with everything that's been going on - or it could be that my 'honeymoon' is over!


I hope you can work it out soon.  Maybe some time in the garden will help?


----------



## jalapino

Good morning everyone.....pre bed 26.7 this morning 12.8


----------



## AJLang

11.1 this morning. I've not been eating very healthily because I was feeling down. Hoping to be more positive today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 11.1 this morning. I've not been eating very healthily because I was feeling down. Hoping to be more positive today



Hope the sun shines for you today Amanda, and that you get lots of positive vibes


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Hope the sun shines for you today Amanda, and that you get lots of positive vibes


Thank you Alan I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan I hope that you have a good day as well



I'll try my best!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*14.1*- bedtime 
*18.7* - this morning for me


----------



## pav

Another 4.4 for me. 

A weird day yesterday, spiked at 11.2 2 hours after lunch, down to me those crusty white bread rolls looked really nice and gave into them and paid the  penalty. 

Then before and after tea was in the low 4's then before bed at midnight 3.6  the snickers bar did taste nice. Then around 6 am woke up feeling rough, thought I was hypo but BS was 4.2, probably the after effects of the snickers bar.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today. Didn't have the lantus last night as I was 4.5 before bed so wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 ......


----------



## Mossey

Morning.  5.4


----------



## pgcity

11.2 to start today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today. Didn't have the lantus last night as I was 4.5 before bed so wanted to see what would happen.



Hey alan that's better than yesterday ^5
15.2 for me this morning 
Did not check bloods yesterday was to busy painting kitchen!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Hey alan that's better than yesterday ^5
> 15.2 for me this morning
> Did not check bloods yesterday was to busy painting kitchen!!



Yes, it was a good improvement on the 7.x I've been getting lately. Hope you start seeing single figure waking levels soon!


----------



## Anna Gambone

14.9 for me this morning and yesterday morning...  started on insulin slow release at bed time 2 nights ago.  Taking 10 units... tested several times yesterday and didn't go below 12. Hoping that things settle down soon. i have jelly babies in my bag now in case of hypos but right now looks like i wont be having that problem at the moment. 

seeing nurse on monday for review of insulin.


----------



## Northerner

Anna Gambone said:


> 14.9 for me this morning and yesterday morning...  started on insulin slow release at bed time 2 nights ago.  Taking 10 units... tested several times yesterday and didn't go below 12. Hoping that things settle down soon. i have jelly babies in my bag now in case of hypos but right now looks like i wont be having that problem at the moment.
> 
> seeing nurse on monday for review of insulin.



Early days Anna, I expect they will increase the dose a little. Better to be cautious! Hopefully you will begin to see some improvements soon


----------



## AJLang

A really horrible 2.8 - 2am correction went wrong  oh well gave me a chance to test the butterfly cakes that I'd made for OH. It was a real "I need lots of food" hypo


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> A really horrible 2.8 - 2am correction went wrong  oh well gave me a chance to test the butterfly cakes that I'd made for OH. It was a real "I need lots of food" hypo



Sorry to hear this Amanda  I think night/waking hypos are always worse because you are so groggy from being asleep. Hope the cakes do the trick and that you have left at least one for OH!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*11.4* - bedtime 
*3.9* - this morning for me @08.44am had 4 jelly babies  then forgot the 15 min check so @9.20am BG was 8.7


----------



## pav

4.4 again, looks like this is my magic number for the morning readings.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 4.4 again, looks like this is my magic number for the morning readings.



Excellent!


----------



## pav

Thanks Alan, beats the high teens to the 20's I was getting a few months ago.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Thanks Alan, beats the high teens to the 20's I was getting a few months ago.



That's amazing! What a turnaround!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## jalapino

Good morning.....what a bad night up all night with youngster she has got the bug!!! typical on week off...pre bed 29.8 this morning 14.6...major drag!!!


----------



## runner

Morning 5.7 this am.  Hope she recovers quickly Jalapino!


----------



## pgcity

7.4 to start today


----------



## jalapino

runner said:


> Morning 5.7 this am.  Hope she recovers quickly Jalapino!



Thankyou runner....just hope her older sister does not catch it


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.4* - bedtime 
*4.1* - this morning for me - good excuse for a jelly baby


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning 2.2 5am  9.0 now


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning 2.2 5am  9.0 now



Oh my!  Did the hypo wake you up? Hope you don't have too much of a hypo hangover.


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> Oh my!  Did the hypo wake you up? Hope you don't have too much of a hypo hangover.


Yes always wake up thanks Alan and lucky I hopo'd (is there such a word? !) this morning as son's alarm didn't go off so got him up for work and had cup of tea with him . So there are benefits to being diabetic !


----------



## pav

good morning 4.6 today, after a high of 10.8 after tea (white floor struck again).


----------



## Steff

8.8..........


----------



## pgcity

7.8 after hypo at midnight.


----------



## jalapino

Pre bed 24.7.... this morning 11.1 terrible night sleep but better readings


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*7.1* - bedtime 
*6.9* - this morning for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very happy with 4.7


----------



## Mossey

Morning and a pouring friday in Bucks 6.0


----------



## Phil65

25th - 5.8
26th - 16.2......cannula fail
27th - 3.2
today 5.8


----------



## pav

A tadge higher than usual @ 5.1 fell asleep for once, no before bed reading.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Pre bed 24.7.... this morning 11.1 terrible night sleep but better readings



At least its going in the right direction, which is good news.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> At least its going in the right direction, which is good news.



Absolutely pav


----------



## Northerner

Good motning  6.5 for me today after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good motning  6.5 for me today after a bit of a lie-in




Lie in alan??? tut tut...rub it in why not


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Lie in alan??? tut tut...rub it in why not



Well, I was up at 4:45 yesterday and didn't get to bed until after 1!


----------



## jalapino

Morning all.....I caught the bug of little one been up all night!!!!  no grub yesterday, 9.6 this morning


----------



## Steff

morning 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## pav

morning all, 4.7 for me after being higher after tea of 10.1 and 8.3 before bed (midnight), looks like the potatoes are causing higher readings now.


----------



## yorksman

5.1 today after a couple of 5.3s previously. Did have a 6.2 on Monday after a spikey Sunday evening after I had some bread laughingly sold to me a wholemeal by a stall holder at the Halifax Food Festival.. Tasted sweet so I reckon it was white flour with added molasses. Still, the birds in the garden seem to like it.


----------



## pgcity

At 8am I was 4.8, turned basal down and went back to sleep and woke to 3.2 at 11am. Lie ins are hard work


----------



## aboatboya

Mine is 6.8 (124mg/dl). Its good to see these comparisons and would like to see more.
Aboatboya . DX Nov 2012 Last HbA1c 5.7


----------



## Steff

Up since 3am , bs of 8.4


----------



## pav

4.9 this morning after a 3.7 at bed time last night. 

Had a very low carb tea (bacon and eggs) as before tea was 10.7, think I went to low on the carb front 2 hours after tea was 7.7 , then the 3.7 at midnight.


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Up since 3am , bs of 8.4



3am steff? crikey that's early....you ok?


----------



## jalapino

17.6 for me today


----------



## pgcity

7.1 today to start


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> 3am steff? crikey that's early....you ok?



Yeah jals thats disturbed sleep for you, ive been dx with nerve problems 2 weeks back, so i wake up worry then cant get back to sleep. screws my day up but hay ho ironing as done before 5 hehe xx


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Yeah jals thats disturbed sleep for you, ive been dx with nerve problems 2 weeks back, so i wake up worry then cant get back to sleep. screws my day up but hay ho ironing as done before 5 hehe xx



Oh dear!!! but least ya ironing done ^5


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Oh dear!!! but least ya ironing done ^5



Yup every cloud x


----------



## Steff

Mornin 7.7..


----------



## pgcity

Quite shocked with a 6.1 after staying up late watching brazil


----------



## jalapino

13.5 and back to work


----------



## AJLang

12.3 my stomach has felt completely and very badly bloated since about midnight because of the stupid gastroparesis so 12.3 isn't as bad as it could be


----------



## pav

morning 4.7 today after another 3.7 at midnight, had tea to early again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

6.8 from the random number generator


----------



## pav

Morning 4.2 for me.


----------



## jalapino

Good day 11.6 today and seeing dn fingers crossed


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Good day 11.6 today and seeing dn fingers crossed



Any drop in your levels is good news, good luck with your DN later on.


----------



## jalapino

Cheers pav


----------



## shambles

Glad to see you getting better readings Jalapino 

Hope your appointment today goes well


----------



## jalapino

Thanks shams ^5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Highlander

9.3 again this morning.   Somewhat better than the 22 last night.  No more Chinese take away for me!


----------



## LeeLee

Highlander said:


> 9.3 again this morning.   Somewhat better than the 22 last night.  No more Chinese take away for me!


Swap chop suey for the rice/noodles and you might be able to indulge a bit now and again.


----------



## pav

A tad higher for me today @ 4.9, though was high at bed time @ 8.3


----------



## pgcity

8.8 this morning which is a bit rubbish


----------



## Highlander

LeeLee said:


> Swap chop suey for the rice/noodles and you might be able to indulge a bit now and again.



Thanks LeeLee, however, it was the sweet and sour chicken with Fried Rice that was the problem.  Seeing my favorite DSN tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 7.0 for me today. Had the sniffles for the past few days though, so not quite ready to bring out the lantus yet, and I was 6.5 before bed anyway, so only a 0.5 mmol/l rise.


----------



## LeeLee

A nice 4.6 for me this sneezy (hayfeverish) morning. 

Last month I scribbled a request for more test strips on my repeat form, expecting to have to make an appointment for an argument when they failed to appear in my monthly bag of goodies.  Lo and behold, they arrived as requested.  Yippee, does a little dance!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> A nice 4.6 for me this sneezy (hayfeverish) morning.
> 
> Last month I scribbled a request for more test strips on my repeat form, expecting to have to make an appointment for an argument when they failed to appear in my monthly bag of goodies.  Lo and behold, they arrived as requested.  Yippee, does a little dance!



Hurrah! It's those little unexpected triumphs that make a diabetic's day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I'm very happy with 7.4 today after two or three weeks of erratic BGs in the morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning I'm very happy with 7.4 today after two or three weeks of erratic BGs in the morning



Good news Amanda, long may it continue!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## pgcity

4.3 to start today after a stubbornly high evening


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.3 to start today after a stubbornly high evening



Looks like you dealt with it well eventually  Hope today is nice and steady, and in range


----------



## jalapino

16.4 today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> 16.4 today



What were you before bed?


----------



## jalapino

Mmorning Alan 17.5


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Mmorning Alan 17.5



Well, although it may not look that great, you actually did really well to stay that steady overnight, you just need to start seeing those pre-bed readings at better levels - hope it starts happening for you soon


----------



## Highlander

8.4 for me today.


----------



## pav

4.6 today, happy at that, was expecting it to be high as on steroids.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 4.6 today, happy at that, was expecting it to be high as on steroids.



Good news pav!


----------



## jalapino

Wow im shocked today...last night was 8.6 first time in over a month today 11.2....what a change


----------



## AJLang

Grrrrrr 22.3 after a two hour hypo last night. Never mind today is a new day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Grrrrrr 22.3 after a two hour hypo last night. Never mind today is a new day



Hope things are nice and steady today to make up for it


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Wow im shocked today...last night was 8.6 first time in over a month today 11.2....what a change



Terrific news!


----------



## LeeLee

Last night was the first time I did a bedtime test, got a surprising 4.6.  This morning's waking figure was 5.4.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Hope things are nice and steady today to make up for it


Thanks Northerner.  i think it will be a day of hourly blood tests but that's ok


----------



## pgcity

4.0 which I am surprised at. No driving for 45 mins


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 4.0 which I am surprised at. No driving for 45 mins



How annoying to get what is a pretty excellent number but not to be able to do something because of it!


----------



## pav

Morning 4.4 for me.

Even after I messed up yesterday before tea BS was high @ 10.9. Had 2 beef burgers and 3 small eggs (nice but can't eat this every day) no bread, to stop me going sky high after tea. Midnight comes get hypo signs and down to 3.3, should of paid more attention to the after meal readings of 6.8, Forgot to take into account that I had tea early.

Had my treats of 5 fruiter sweats, naughty but nice, BS coming back up nicely. I fell a sleep around 1 am, so missed taking another reading of what the peak reading was, this is a big learning curve being on gliclazide.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Wow im shocked today...last night was 8.6 first time in over a month today 11.2....what a change



Keep up the good work, you are getting there.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Morning pre bed 18.3 this morning15.7 going to be a lovely day...


----------



## LeeLee

Bedtime 4.9, waking 5.4 (again)


----------



## newbs

12.0 .  Was 3.3 before supper last night though, think I may have over done treating it!


----------



## Northerner

newbs said:


> 12.0 .  Was 3.3 before supper last night though, think I may have over done treating it!



Oopsie!


----------



## pav

Morning, 4.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning, 4.7 for me.



Very nice  I wonder if I'll ever get back to the days when I was in the 4s in the mornings?


----------



## pav

Its taken 13 years to get there, if I followed the docs advice would still be in the 20's.

Found out by accident going to the dentist, drops ones BS like a ton of bricks, BS was 6.0 just as was going in then a few minutes after leaving 3.4 .


----------



## pgcity

3.4 today. Another basal shift


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> 3.4 today. Another basal shift



Could it be the weather?


----------



## gail1

11.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.

Nice to see you back gail


----------



## LeeLee

That's more like it Alan!  Mine's a 4.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> That's more like it Alan!  Mine's a 4.3 today.



Superb!


----------



## AJLang

Morning 4.4 this morning. But I was in very high teens for about eight hours yesterday as the gastroparesis dealt with a hot dog and ice cream when we went out early afternoon....but it was very nice


----------



## jalapino

Good morning pre bed 8.8 best reading yet  13.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning pre bed 8.8 best reading yet  13.6 this morning



Ah! Good to hear that things are improving so much  Out of interest, do you take your morning reading immediately on waking, or is it taken after you have been up and about for a bit?


----------



## newbs

3.7 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Ah! Good to hear that things are improving so much  Out of interest, do you take your morning reading immediately on waking, or is it taken after you have been up and about for a bit?



Yes getting there alan....as I get up why is that alan?


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Yes getting there alan....as I get up why is that alan?



It's just that, for many people, taking the reading even half an hour after getting up can mean levels have risen significantly from their actual waking level due to the liver releasing extra glucose (also known as the 'dawn phenomenon'). Certainly happens with me. Often, just eating a little something will 'switch off' this rise. So, it's important to take a reading as your 'feet hit the floor' in order to learn how your levels have changed through the night


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> It's just that, for many people, taking the reading even half an hour after getting up can mean levels have risen significantly from their actual waking level due to the liver releasing extra glucose (also known as the 'dawn phenomenon'). Certainly happens with me. Often, just eating a little something will 'switch off' this rise. So, it's important to take a reading as your 'feet hit the floor' in order to learn how your levels have changed through the night



I see your point....I always get up go down stairs and take reading before eating anything.....and just before I go to bed I take a reading, just glad the numbers are balancing out


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I see your point....I always get up go down stairs and take reading before eating anything.....and just before I go to bed I take a reading, just glad the numbers are balancing out



You're doing great - far better than those high 20s!


----------



## pgcity

4.7 today. I think you're right Alan, the weather has cured me. I am on 30% less basal


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 for me which is an improvement on the very low 4's or high 3's


----------



## pav

Back to my usual 4.4  

Though was high yesterday tea when eating something which previously did not cause a high 2 hours after eating, strange world this diabetes.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Good morning pre bed 8.8 best reading yet  13.6 this morning



Getting better all the time, at this rate you will be back to more normal ranges soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone, hope you're all keeping well  

Last time I posted on this thread was Fri 28/06 then I went on holidays for a week   

Sat 29/06
*8.5* - bedtime 
*17.4* - this morning - 2u QA corr
*8.5* - breakfast


Sun 30/06
*no test *- bedtime - *14.4* at teatime
*9.7* - this morning 


Mon 01/07
*no test *- bedtime - 8.3 at teatime
*11.8* - this morning 


Tue 02/07
*12.0* - bedtime 
*17.5* - this morning 


Wed 03/07
*no test *- bedtime - *12.0* at teatime
*19.6* - this morning - 3u QA corr
*8.1* - breakfast


Thu 04/07
*5.9* - bedtime 
*4.8* - this morning


Fri 05/07
*no test *- bedtime - *16.3 *at teatime
*14.3* - this morning


Sat 06/07
*no test *- bedtime -* 8.7* at teatime
*21.2* - this morning - 3u QA corr
*14.2* - breakfast


Sun 07/07
*no test *- bedtime -*14.7* at teatime
*6.5* - this morning

I've got my HbA1c to look forward to tomorrow morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thu 04/07
> *5.9* - bedtime
> *4.8* - this morning
> 
> I've got my HbA1c to look forward to tomorrow morning



If only every day could be like that Thursday!  Good luck with your HbA1c!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, after another sweltering night!


----------



## pgcity

7.6 after a couple of hypos yesterday.


----------



## pav

Good morning 4.6 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*9.2* - bedtime 
*5.9* - this morning


----------



## Phil65

sorry I've not posted for a while, I hope you are all enjoying the sunshine. 

1st july - 7.6
2nd - 3.9
3rd - 11.0
4th - 4.3
5th - 4.1
6th - 3.2
7th - 3.7
Today - 5.5


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> sorry I've not posted for a while, I hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> 1st july - 7.6
> 2nd - 3.9
> 3rd - 11.0
> 4th - 4.3
> 5th - 4.1
> 6th - 3.2
> 7th - 3.7
> Today - 5.5



Quite a few low ones there Phil!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Quite a few low ones there Phil!



....yep warmer weather Alan, already turned my basals down....more yet I think!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> ....yep warmer weather Alan, already turned my basals down....more yet I think!



I'm the same. Although no basal to turn down, I have needed to lower my meal boluses significantly over the past few days and still having the odd hypo!


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> I'm the same. Although no basal to turn down, I have needed to lower my meal boluses significantly over the past few days and still having the odd hypo!



wow, I wish I could say the same, I am still on 43 units of basal!


----------



## Newtothis

Haven't tested for a while  but *4.6* today...


----------



## samroboli

*Sorry to Hijack your Thread*

Hi, sorry to interupt this thread with a random question, but I can't find out how to post a new thread with a new subject? I know it will make me sound so silly, but I'm so bored of looking now. Can anyone help? thanks in advance. Sam.


----------



## LeeLee

Click on the forum you want to add a thread to, presumably Newbies.  In the top left of the pane, above the list of existing threads, there's a New Thread button.  Click that, and away you go.  Welcome to the forum Sam!


----------



## samroboli

Thank you so much, do you know just after I'd wrote that I found it, typical eh? how daft do I feel  it was like it had been there all along!


----------



## pgcity

Morning. 6.2 to start today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me after a restless night due to the heat


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*8.9* - bedtime 
*18.3* - this morning   - 3u corr - been up drinking diet pepsi during much of the night


----------



## LeeLee

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *8.9* - bedtime
> *18.3* - this morning   - 3u corr - been up drinking diet pepsi during much of the night


Just a thought re: diet pepsi... does caffeine have an effect on your BG?  I was told that it can increase levels in some people and to be cautious with it.


----------



## pav

Morning all 4.2  after having tea to early last night leading to a hypo of 3.6 around 11:30 pm.


----------



## Phil65

7.8 this morning, should have multi-wave bolused for my dinner last night......had beef stroganoff with tagliatelle.....schoolboy error!


----------



## jalapino

I no im late but 18.6 last night 12.2 this morning....work was early


----------



## mum2westiesGill

LeeLee said:


> Just a thought re: diet pepsi... does caffeine have an effect on your BG?  I was told that it can increase levels in some people and to be cautious with it.



Hi,
Not as far as I know.



Re the very high BG this morning I'm wondering if it was because I had a few too many carbs before bed last night


----------



## jalapino

Disappointing 23.4 before bed....and 14.1 this morning......only had chicken salad was not hungry


----------



## pgcity

Horrible 10.3. Cornettos must need a combi bolus


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*12.9* - bedtime 
*4.6 *- this morning


----------



## pav

4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.7 for me today  I'm guessing it is down to the fact that I've had a restless night because of the heat, waking at 4am but then sporadically falling back to sleep, so maybe DP got a chance to kick in.


----------



## pgcity

4.9 to start today.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.7 for me today  I'm guessing it is down to the fact that I've had a restless night because of the heat, waking at 4am but then sporadically falling back to sleep, so maybe DP got a chance to kick in.


Sorry to hear this. 8.7 is unusual for you. I hope that it improves for you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear this. 8.7 is unusual for you. I hope that it improves for you



Thanks Amanda  There's also the possibility that I've picked up an infection, I was rather sniffly yesterday


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Thanks Amanda  There's also the possibility that I've picked up an infection, I was rather sniffly yesterday


Ooh I hope that you haven't got something wrong. Take care.


----------



## LeeLee

Today was 5.2.  I've been getting more in the low 5s recently, rather than the mid-4s I got in March.  My diet is the same, and I'm exercising more.  Does hayfever have an effect?  Every morning is a sneezy one, until an hour after my antihistamine.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Today was 5.2.  I've been getting more in the low 5s recently, rather than the mid-4s I got in March.  My diet is the same, and I'm exercising more.  Does hayfever have an effect?  Every morning is a sneezy one, until an hour after my antihistamine.



I don't know, but I would imagine it does have an influence, given how subtly our blood glucose levels are managed in non-diabetics. Just slightly stressing the system can upset the balance in a person with diabetes - so many factors!

I often wonder how much a non-diabetic person's fasting levels fluctuate, whether seasonally or due to other factors - it's only us diabetics that can closely observe it!


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> I don't know, but I would imagine it does have an influence, given how subtly our blood glucose levels are managed in non-diabetics. Just slightly stressing the system can upset the balance in a person with diabetes - so many factors!
> 
> I often wonder how much a non-diabetic person's fasting levels fluctuate, whether seasonally or due to other factors - it's only us diabetics that can closely observe it!


Hmmm.  Throughout the day, after the antihistamine has taken effect, I'm back to the 4s - even after meals.  I wonder if there's any research on the subject.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Hmmm.  Throughout the day, after the antihistamine has taken effect, I'm back to the 4s - even after meals.  I wonder if there's any research on the subject.



Where's HelenM - I bet she'd know!


----------



## Phil65

morning  3.7 yday and an 11.9 this morning! ......stress related I reckon but also changed my cannula just in case of a fail


----------



## jalapino

20.3 before bed, 12.4 this morning......also got pins and needles in right hand that won,t bloody go away!!


----------



## pav

Morning 4.7 for me, retested after a strip under fill error of 3.7  




jalapino said:


> 20.3 before bed, 12.4 this morning......also got pins and needles in right hand that won,t bloody go away!!




When's your next appointment with the DN or doctor, don't like the sound of pins and needles that won't go away. Think your BS should be coming down a bit more by now.


----------



## Phil65

jalapino said:


> 20.3 before bed, 12.4 this morning......also got pins and needles in right hand that won,t bloody go away!!



.........sounds like you are going to need insulin, I would go and see your team with evidence of your latest results. They really should be doing more for you!


----------



## jalapino

Dn august, bs did start to come down but going up again slowly, maybe the heat


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Dn august, bs did start to come down but going up again slowly, maybe the heat




I would speak to them or see your doctor asap, if you can print off your results so they can see your levels at a glance. Another 3 or more weeks at your levels won't good for you.


----------



## Phil65

jalapino said:


> Dn august, bs did start to come down but going up again slowly, maybe the heat



....your levels I see you post on here and given the low GI diet you mainly eat doesn't add up to all those high readings you are getting. You are getting levels that I get after cannula fails ....i.e I'm not getting the insulin I require. My guess (and it is only a guess obviously) is that you are producing some insulin but not enough, almost like when I was first diagnosed Type 1 and I went through a honeymoon period of still producing some insulin.


----------



## jalapino

I am sure hot weather is not helping as well but I no I need to see dn sooner rather than later....bs were going down then we had all this hot weather, just eating salads, but today I am having Tesco ( Extra Special )
quiche and salad


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*13.6* - bedtime
6.7 - this morning - amazingly after being vioilently sick during the night


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> *13.6* - bedtime
> 6.7 - this morning - amazingly after being vioilently sick during the night



Very sorry to hear you were so poorly Gill, I hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you have been unwell Gill


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear you were so poorly Gill, I hope you are feeling much better now.






AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been unwell Gill




Thanks. I lay there for a while thinking do I really feel like this before I had to shoot off to the bathroom. I feel drained today and a bit headachey. I've eaten 1 slice of toast for breakfast and am drinking plenty of water and watching the BG's.

We bought & opened some pate on Monday evening, none of the family have been eating it, just me. There is a date of September 2013 on it. It says on the tub eat within 2 days so could Wednesday have been the 3rd day??


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thanks. I lay there for a while thinking do I really feel like this before I had to shoot off to the bathroom. I feel drained today and a bit headachey. I've eaten 1 slice of toast for breakfast and am drinking plenty of water and watching the BG's.
> 
> We bought & opened some pate on Monday evening, none of the family have been eating it, just me. There is a date of September 2013 on it. It says on the tub eat within 2 days so could Wednesday have been the 3rd day??



Did you have it refrigerated after opening it?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Did you have it refrigerated after opening it?




Yes straight away and it's only been out of the fridge for making sandwiches then replaced straight away   unless it's a bit of a bug which is going around. I love pate too.

8.0 - BG at lunch - done 5u QA and going to have bread 2 slcs and chicken soup.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Yes straight away and it's only been out of the fridge for making sandwiches then replaced straight away   unless it's a bit of a bug which is going around. I love pate too.
> 
> 8.0 - BG at lunch - done 5u QA and going to have bread 2 slcs and chicken soup.



I would think it's unlikely to suddenly turn on the third day then - I would certainly have continued eating it! Being suddenly violently sick though does sound like it might have been a food poisoning problem. Have your levels been OK today? If it's something like a stomach virus then I would expect it to last a few days and your levels to rise. But of course I'm not a doctor!


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Yes straight away and it's only been out of the fridge for making sandwiches then replaced straight away   unless it's a bit of a bug which is going around. I love pate too.
> 
> 8.0 - BG at lunch - done 5u QA and going to have bread 2 slcs and chicken soup.



It could be a bug... 2 weeks ago me and the misses took a week of....picked my youngest girl up from child minder she was sick all night then I caught it Friday night was really ill....then misses had it but she just had bad tummy...still lots of horrible things going around.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Well, it's nearly morning and since I can't sleep it's now my morning! 7.7 for me today, definitely fighting a mild infection. Contemplated having some lantus, but decided I'm only just above range, so not really necessary.


----------



## jalapino

Morning Alan you were up early


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning Alan you were up early



Woke up at 3:15 and couldn't get back to sleep again


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Woke up at 3:15 and couldn't get back to sleep again



Crikey!!! I hate it when I can't sleep....something on your mind?

pre bed 15.6 this morning 10.3....very good for me..and I did have quiche for dinner


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Crikey!!! I hate it when I can't sleep....something on your mind?
> 
> pre bed 15.6 this morning 10.3....very good for me..and I did have quiche for dinner



No, just too hot and clammy! 

Good to see an improvement in your numbers


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> No, just too hot and clammy!
> 
> Good to see an improvement in your numbers



You need a fan!!! we have ceiling fan and it is a god send....there very cheap to buy, ooooppss look at time im gunna be late for work...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*8.1* - bedtime
*4.6* - this morning

glad to say that the previous night's sickness bout went away as quick as it came


----------



## Phil65

7.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *8.1* - bedtime
> *4.6* - this morning
> 
> glad to say that the previous night's sickness bout went away as quick as it came



Ah! Glad to hear that Gill  Good numbers overnight


----------



## pgcity

7.2 today.


----------



## pav

4.4 again for me


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 4.4 again for me



Lovely!  Been a while now since I had one of those!


----------



## pav

Getting regular for me now, pity about the afternoon readings, though trying another way to get referred to a diabetic support team.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Getting regular for me now, pity about the afternoon readings, though trying another way to get referred to a diabetic support team.



Good luck with that, must be frustrating to know you can get such great numbers at times , but struggle at others - hope you can find a solution


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.7 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*19.6* - bedtime
*8.6* - this morning


----------



## pav

good morning a 4.7 for me


----------



## Aoife

For the last week I've been waking up either low or really low I was 2.9 at 5.15 this morning and had to get up at 6.30 for work which makes for a very tired me! Been reducing my basal, knocked 4 off this week, I'm sure once the real British summer kicks in (the rain cold and wind!) normal service will be resumed!


----------



## pgcity

3.9 today. Gonna knock another 10% off basal


----------



## runner

9.7 today.  Keep switching basal between 16 and 17.  Think I need 16 1/2 wich they don't do LOL.  could be heat too.


----------



## Newtothis

*5.2* today which is high for me..not quite sure what that's about as normally in top 4's.....


----------



## LeeLee

Newtothis said:


> *5.2* today which is high for me..not quite sure what that's about as normally in top 4's.....


Are you a bit sneezy in the mornings?  I'm finding I'm in the low-5s rather than mid-4s in the morning before the antihistamine kicks in.


----------



## Newtothis

LeeLee said:


> Are you a bit sneezy in the mornings?  I'm finding I'm in the low-5s rather than mid-4s in the morning before the antihistamine kicks in.



Not really - I wondered if it had anything to do with the hot nights? I tested yesterday before dinner and was 4.7 - had a very light dinner and nothing after 8pm...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

What a lovely day!!!! 
Pre bed 22.8
12.8 this morning......still a long way to go


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*9.7* - bedtime
*17.8* - this morning


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *9.7* - bedtime
> *17.8* - this morning



That's a high morning reading?


----------



## pav

Morning all 4.8 for me, thought I would be a lot higher, as I messed up yesterdays tea, no carbs and had it early, ended up with a 3.5 hypo at midnight. Still the fruitellas were a nice treat.

Good job for hypo warnings, followed by a test to confirm the feelings. Thought I had compensated for the early no carb tea later on as I was 4.6 @ 9:30 pm.



jalapino said:


> What a lovely day!!!!
> Pre bed 22.8
> 12.8 this morning......still a long way to go




Like your morning one as its getting better for you, you will be there soon, 6 months ago I was above your levels and made it. 




Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today.




Your catching me up, next thing you will be matching me.


----------



## pgcity

Hiya. 5.1 today


----------



## Highlander

I managed 8.9 this morning, lowest for a few days!


----------



## pav

Morning all, suppose its just about morning, woke up to a hypo of 2.6  now I think I have over done the recovery, 1/2 an hour later I am 8.8.

Don' know why its gone so low as been running higher in the 10.0 plus range yesterday.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. Woke by a 1.9  so tea and biscuits.  Had erratic few days level wise so must try harder.  I'll blame weather and work.  Nothing to do with jelly baby feasts or over indulging !


----------



## jalapino

Good morning pre bed 12.5 
This morning 10.5


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Had pasta for tea last night. Pre tea I was 6.8. X2 hours late 5.2. X4 5.8 x6 7.8.
Had a 1u correction which would normally drop me 4 and put up basal by 10 % and woke to.....

12.7

It's too clever for me


----------



## LeeLee

A very sneezy morning for me, so pleasantly surprised to get a 4.8!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.7 for me. Am pleased with that result as have been having a few night hypos and still waking up very low 3's. so 5.7 and a good nights sleep will do for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*14.0* - bedtime
*5.8* - this morning


----------



## Cleo

bedtime :  11 (took 2u for correction plus normal lantus dose)
morning : 3.9


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Good morning pre bed 12.5
> This morning 10.5





Thats a big improvement, well done. 


After my really rough hypo @ 2.6, no shaking just felt real grotty def hard to think and get into gear to correct it. woke this morning to to a surprising 4.7.

While sorting out the hypo and went up to 8.8, a bit too much but happy. Thought I could relax and try to get back to sleep, tested about 1/2 hour after the 8.8 and BS was back down into the 6.0's .

Wonder what was going on, stayed awake for a good while to double check that the 6.0's did not drop like a brick. BS then went back to 8.0 and finally relaxed and fell asleep, an experience I don't want to repeat.


----------



## runner

Glad it was sorted Pav.  Could be hot weather, extra exercise?

Good morning all,  9.3 this morning for me.


----------



## Phil65

a sweaty 3.7 for me


----------



## Highlander

8.7 for me today.   The DSN said I should run a bit higher due to my heart problems.  So she is happy if I'm under 9.


----------



## AlisonM

A nice 5.3 after a bedtime reading of 10.7 and two hypos in the night.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Thats a big improvement, well done.
> 
> 
> After my really rough hypo @ 2.6, no shaking just felt real grotty def hard to think and get into gear to correct it. woke this morning to to a surprising 4.7.
> 
> While sorting out the hypo and went up to 8.8, a bit too much but happy. Thought I could relax and try to get back to sleep, tested about 1/2 hour after the 8.8 and BS was back down into the 6.0's .
> 
> Wonder what was going on, stayed awake for a good while to double check that the 6.0's did not drop like a brick. BS then went back to 8.0 and finally relaxed and fell asleep, an experience I don't want to repeat.



Thankyou pav very happy


----------



## Mossey

Lovely morning and 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## pgcity

Hello everyone. 9.6 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*8.4* - bedtime
*7.9* - this morning


----------



## pav

Morning a change for me at 5.6


----------



## LeeLee

pav said:


> Morning a change for me at 5.6


That's a VERY nice number.  Congratulations!


----------



## Highlander

8.5 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

5.3 and no hypos last night, but then it is a bot cooler now and I reduced my bedtime insulin a little. Result!


----------



## pgcity

8.6 today. Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Mossey

5.1 and loving the weather.


----------



## pav

4.7 back to near normal, and no hypos, hate this heat a couple of degrees lower would be nice.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*9.1* - bedtime
*5.8 *- this morning


----------



## Steff

Last posted many moons ago this morning 8.9, 'twas at work and was 13.4 yesterday this bloomin heat grr


----------



## AlisonM

10.7 last night, 5.3 this morning and one minor (3.2) hypo.


----------



## Highlander

Up to 9.3 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me after a very hot and largely sleepless night


----------



## Pumper_Sue

7.3, I feel ick and have belly ache


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 7.3, I feel ick and have belly ache



Sorry to hear this Sue  Hope you feel much better very soon


----------



## pgcity

Low days and high nights lead me to 9.7 to start today.


----------



## pav

Morning all, 4.6 for me and another night without a hypo


----------



## jalapino

20.3 last night
12.6 this morning
So hot at work today


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> 20.3 last night
> 12.6 this morning
> So hot at work today



Def hot around here as well and its knocked up my BS should be in the high 4.0's to the mid 5.0's now and its 11.0.


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 at bedtime, but major hypo in the night when I got down to 2.1 and have struggled to stay up since. I'm at a whacking high of 4.6 at the mo and very shaky.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.6 at bedtime, but major hypo in the night when I got down to 2.1 and have struggled to stay up since. I'm at a whacking high of 4.6 at the mo and very shaky.



Oh my!  Hope things stabilise and you can get good steady levels today and throughout the night.


----------



## pav

AlisonM said:


> 5.6 at bedtime, but major hypo in the night when I got down to 2.1 and have struggled to stay up since. I'm at a whacking high of 4.6 at the mo and very shaky.



Hope your all right now, had my first horrible hypo of 2.6 the other night and that felt bad, hate to think what I would be like at 2.1.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

*11.4* - bedtime
*20.5* - this morning  

Happy to say it's come down


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me after another restless night.


----------



## jalapino

Morning pre bed 19.0
This morning 12.6
Now of to work for another baking day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone   

*14.5* - bedtime
*13.7* - this morning


----------



## Steff

Morn 8.8.....


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 7.1. Too hot to be painting windows in the sun but needs must


----------



## pgcity

Rubbish 11.4. Cautious correction as I am packing for my hols to be hit by a v shaky 2.5. Aargh


----------



## Northerner

pgcity said:


> Rubbish 11.4. Cautious correction as I am packing for my hols to be hit by a v shaky 2.5. Aargh



Grrr! Hope things stabilise and you have a great holiday!


----------



## pav

4.6 for me, after a restless night, woke up at 1 am for a mild hypo of 3.5. This hot weather still causing problems.


----------



## Highlander

a very good 7.5 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

1.4, 30.1 or 2.5. Take your pick. *Head Bang Wall*


----------



## pav

AlisonM said:


> 1.4, 30.1 or 2.5. Take your pick. *Head Bang Wall*



Just seen your other post, hope you are on the road to recovery, like others numbers aren't making sense and seems theres no easy way to work out what to do.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning and 7.9 after big Chinese.


----------



## Newtothis

*4.6* today after a week of higher waking-up sugars even though my last meal of the day has been salad....


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. My BGs have been all over the place in this heat so I was glad to wake up to 6.6


----------



## newbs

5.6 today for me, woohoo!


----------



## pav

Morning a 4.8 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*10.1* - bedtime
*11.5* - this morning


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.1 this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 this morning and much more stable numbers today so far. In fact, I just tested (it's about an hour after lunch now) and was still 5.6.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.6 this morning and much more stable numbers today so far. In fact, I just tested (it's about an hour after lunch now) and was still 5.6.



Phew! Hope the good numbers continue


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Phew! Hope the good numbers continue



Me too, it's a good bit cooler today so perhaps that's helped, even if 'they' think it was the pills and not the heat.


----------



## Highlander

Increased the insulin before dinner last night, so a good 7.5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Increased the insulin before dinner last night, so a good 7.5 for me.



Ah, good to hear


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, after (yet another!) restless night.


----------



## Mossey

Morning everyone. Lovely 4.9 though bit higher in night! after party food but second helpings of Eton Mess are compulsory surely.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning everyone. Lovely 4.9 though bit higher in night! after party food but second helpings of Eton Mess are compulsory surely.



Excellent!  Especially after party food.


----------



## Mossey

Thanks Alan. The tiramisu was lovely as well !


----------



## pav

Morning all after yesterdays ups and downs a 5.0 for me, now just got to wait to see if its more steady today.


----------



## AlisonM

8.4 at bedtime, 3.2 this morning. Damn! Fine now though, made it up to 6.2 by 10am and seem to have stopped there.


----------



## Highlander

Well 6.2 at bedtime and 9.7 this morning.  The effect of Wine with dinner, me thinks.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*9.7* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime
*15.3* - this morning


----------



## jalapino

Good morning 12.3


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 10.0 for me but still much, much better than what I was waking up to pre-pump


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*6.9* - teatime
*no test* - bedtime
*5.9* - this morning


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 last night, 5.6 this morning and still pretty stable so far.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.9 last night, 5.6 this morning and still pretty stable so far.



Great to hear


----------



## pav

Afternoon a happy 4.9 for me.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Afternoon a happy 4.9 for me.



Good stuff


----------



## jalapino

11.6 today


----------



## pav

Morning a lovely 4.3 for me, though did have 3 jelly babies late last night as was heading towards a low, messed up tea again.





jalapino said:


> 11.6 today





Getting better, got to be one of your best morning results. A bit concerned that your levels are still staying high. When are you due for your next appointment review.

Hate to think others, may be getting what I went through with my doctors, which was a lack of support and help when needed.


----------



## Ivy

6.5 last night, 6.0 this morning

I normally have trouble with my sugars raising themselves overnight but I've noticed this hasn't really been happening since the weather got warm? Strange.


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 last night, 5.3 this morning and no hypos for a second night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*10.1* - bedtime
*3.4* - this morning - *6.0* after 4 jelly babies


----------



## Phil65

6.4 this morning........back on line as I've been working at the Open last week.


----------



## jalapino

Next appointment august and m.o.t


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.8 this morning, thought I had my basal sorted. Obviously not


----------



## Mossey

6.9 and lovely morning but work to go to


----------



## Phil65

good morning....5.4


----------



## jalapino

Disappointing 23.2 pre bed
13.6 this morning


----------



## Phil65

Pumper_Sue said:


> 3.8 this morning, thought I had my basal sorted. Obviously not



.....not far off


----------



## Steff

8.4 for madam........


----------



## AlisonM

5.1 this morning. No hypos. Are things back to normal I wonder?


----------



## pav

A close one this morning with a 4.1.


----------



## Ivy

5.8 pre-bed and 7.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today. It's been a while now since I was waking in the 5s and I@m contemplating possibly trying a couple of units of lantus a night. Haven't been doing as much exercise because of the hot weather and have consequently put on a few pounds, which could be combining to raise my fasting levels.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.0 for me today. It's been a while now since I was waking in the 5s and I@m contemplating possibly trying a couple of units of lantus a night. Haven't been doing as much exercise because of the hot weather and have consequently put on a few pounds, which could be combining to raise my fasting levels.



Morning Alan, it is very hard to get motivated in this weather, I'm finding it so hard at work at the moment, hope you get better levels soon 

I'm really confused with my readings this morning, I had pizza for dinner as I'm fed up with eating healthy and readings going up and down like a yo yo, i had 3 slices that was it at 7.00pm, so did normal pre bed which was 17.5, i was actually chuffed with that as i thought after the pizza it would shoot up!
got up this morning checked straight away as i normally do 16.5......not been that high for ages, how can it be so high after being so low for me pre bed?
Going to keep an close eye on readings today.


----------



## Mossey

Hope you get it sorted Alan. Your waking levels were an inspiration and showed what could be achieved.  Certainly make me try harder !  And wait for it ..  5.6 today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning Alan, it is very hard to get motivated in this weather, I'm finding it so hard at work at the moment, hope you get better levels soon
> 
> I'm really confused with my readings this morning, I had pizza for dinner as I'm fed up with eating healthy and readings going up and down like a yo yo, i had 3 slices that was it at 7.00pm, so did normal pre bed which was 17.5, i was actually chuffed with that as i thought after the pizza it would shoot up!
> got up this morning checked straight away as i normally do 16.5......not been that high for ages, how can it be so high after being so low for me pre bed?
> Going to keep an close eye on readings today.



Pizza is notorious for taking a long time to digest, largely because of the fat content, so it's likely it kept your levels high (but steady!) overnight. Did you test before eating the pizza?

Have a read of Pizza Night to read how others have reacted to pizza in our food experiment.


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Hope you get it sorted Alan. Your waking levels were an inspiration and showed what could be achieved.  Certainly make me try harder !  And wait for it ..  5.6 today



Thanks Mossey  I've been for a run this morning, so hopefully that will be a start and I can get back to those 5.6s soon!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  A 4 for me today - glad I decided not to adjust last night after a 10.  May have to adjust background again.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  A 4 for me today - glad I decided not to adjust last night after a 10.  May have to adjust background again.



That's quite a drop overnight, I used to make a 10% basal adjustment if I woke in the 4s (when possible, became impossible when 1 unit was 50% of my lantus! ) Hope you wake to something more comfortable tomorrow


----------



## Steff

7.5 ,..........


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.3 this morning, def better than the 3.8 yesterday


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

Wed 24/07
*11.3* - bedtime
*10.0* - this morning 

Today 25/07
*15.0* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime
*6.5* - this morning


----------



## Cleo

morning all

5.4 before bed and 5.2 this morning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Cleo said:


> morning all
> 
> 5.4 before bed and 5.2 this morning.



Wow good result Cleo


----------



## Phil65

16.4 this morning  did a complete set change and corrected, 2 hours later still 16! .....might be coming down with something, took some ibuprofen and co-dydramol as my back is really painful.


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 16.4 this morning  did a complete set change and corrected, 2 hours later still 16! .....might be coming down with something, took some ibuprofen and co-dydramol as my back is really painful.



Oh dear  Hope you recover quickly Phil.


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, mine was 4.8.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Afternoon all, mine was 4.8.



Nice one pav


----------



## AlisonM

4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 4.6 for me this morning.



A little low, but a good number to wake on if you've had a good night


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> A little low, but a good number to wake on if you've had a good night



No hypos as far as I know. I was a bit low at bedtime so I had a small snack before I put out the lights and that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## jalapino

I did not test before pizza, thanks for link I will try it next time we have pizza


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Well funny that the day I get to finally see dn, my readings are at there worse!! I m honestly shocked by readings today. I only had a pita bread with some chicken last night for dinner.

2 hours after food 18.5
Pre bed 27.3
This morning 20.4
Just retested just in case 20.2

I must say feel very groggy today.


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Well funny that the day I get to finally see dn, my readings are at there worse!! I m honestly shocked by readings today. I only had a pita bread with some chicken last night for dinner.
> 
> 2 hours after food 18.5
> Pre bed 27.3
> This morning 20.4
> Just retested just in case 20.2
> 
> I must say feel very groggy today.



I'm not surprised  With those numbers I would say you need insulin, especially given the pre-bed number. To have risen a further 9 points from your 2 hour reading after such a carb-light meal would suggest you simply aren't producing enough of your own insulin to cope with any amount of carbs. I know it can be difficult, but you really do need to put your foot down in that appointment and get some seriously good answers from the nurse - if you don't then ask to be referred to a specialist. Hope it goes well!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 this morning that includes a biscuit (7 carbs) at 2 AM


----------



## pav

Morning I had a bad night started with a mild hypo of 3.6 @ 9:30 pm , then dipped to 3.4 after the jelly babies (more jelly babies) . Managed to get it 5.1 by 10:40 pm then by 11:40 pm was already back down to 4.3. . Had 3 fruit biscuit bar type things, at 4:45 am was 4.7  finally woke this morning to a 4.6 .

The Jelly babies and the fruit bars normally would of fairly rapidly sent me into the 10 +'s. Maybe down to the wonderful weather.




jalapino said:


> Well funny that the day I get to finally see dn, my readings are at there worse!! I m honestly shocked by readings today. I only had a pita bread with some chicken last night for dinner.
> 
> 2 hours after food 18.5
> Pre bed 27.3
> This morning 20.4
> Just retested just in case 20.2
> 
> I must say feel very groggy today.




Hope you get sorted out today and the DN gets everything rolling. I don't know about using insulin, but could well be your way forward, otherwise you could be popping pills out of your ears (not to your liking as you've already mentioned had enough of pills), in a further attempt to bring the numbers down.


----------



## Mossey

A lovely 4.1 to start my day and a day off as well


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning I had a bad night started with a mild hypo of 3.6 @ 9:30 pm , then dipped to 3.4 after the jelly babies (more jelly babies) . Managed to get it 5.1 by 10:40 pm then by 11:40 pm was already back down to 4.3. . Had 3 fruit biscuit bar type things, at 4:45 am was 4.7  finally woke this morning to a 4.6 .
> 
> The Jelly babies and the fruit bars normally would of fairly rapidly sent me into the 10 +'s. Maybe down to the wonderful weather.



Goodness, that's a lot of treatment required! Perhaps your medication doses need adjusting, or at least varying according to the weather? Hope you have a decent day to make up for the night!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Goodness, that's a lot of treatment required! Perhaps your medication doses need adjusting, or at least varying according to the weather? Hope you have a decent day to make up for the night!



Thats the problem, with tablets one is stuck with what they do, no varying for different types of meal. I take the tablets with breakfast, if the day goes pear shaped for whatever reason highs or lows, it can be hard to sort out.

Last night was totally weird, as other hypos have always responded well to the odd treat, even when I totally messed up tea. Which is where I think I went wrong to start with last night. Had tea very early the was low carb for me 14g, then trying to sort things out I should of got up and had a proper snack not what was just to hand.


----------



## Phil65

4.2 ......lovely morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

*11.4* - bedtime
*14.5* - this morning


----------



## Steff

8.4 for me......


----------



## AlisonM

Sigh, two thunderstorms, a night hypo (3.2) and a mild dose of the runs. Now up to a whacking 4.6.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Sigh, two thunderstorms, a night hypo (3.2) and a mild dose of the runs. Now up to a whacking 4.6.



Grr! Hope you stay the right side of 4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Morning everyone....what a  night 
pre bed 20.9
this morning 20.3......very random


----------



## Mossey

Morning everyone and a nice bit cooler. 6.9 after a 2.1 in night corrected so can't complain. . Your levels strange Alan after seeming to be consistently a couple of points lower, now that bit higher! But then at least the consistency is there


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning everyone and a nice bit cooler. 6.9 after a 2.1 in night corrected so can't complain. . Your levels strange Alan after seeming to be consistently a couple of points lower, now that bit higher! But then at least the consistency is there



I'm getting back into my running Mossey, so hopefully the levels will get back to where they were a few weeks ago. Haven't been sleeping well because of the heat, so I suspect that's been having an effect also. Still toying whether to start back with a couple of units of lantus for a few nights - I'll give it a few days and if no improvement I'll give it a try.


----------



## pav

Morning, a good 4.5 for me.



jalapino said:


> Morning everyone....what a  night
> pre bed 20.9
> this morning 20.3......very random



Possibly due to the news you had (worry) about switching over to insulin, won't be long before you start to see the numbers coming down.


----------



## AlisonM

12.2 last night and exactly half that this morning, 6.1.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning 4.1 before lunch and 3.6 two hours after. now sitting at 5.2 after over treating the low and doing some gardening to correct it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Morning 8.4 but after 4am at 2.4 and over correction.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 for me


----------



## pav

Morning a lovely 4.6 this morning after a 4.7 at bedtime and after the 16.0 + earlier in the day.

Might be time to go back to the docs, yesterdays high was my fault, but levels are swinging all over the place.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

27/07
*13.2* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime
*17.3* - this morning

Today
*13.3* - teatime
no test - bedtime
*8.4* - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 27/07
> *13.2* - teatime
> *no test *- bedtime
> *17.3* - this morning
> 
> Today
> *13.3* - teatime
> no test - bedtime
> *8.4* - this morning



You do seem to be still having quite a lot of swings Gill, you seemed to have things under better control a while back.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> You do seem to be still having quite a lot of swings Gill, you seemed to have things under better control a while back.



I'm wondering whether to up the lantus & maybe also pay a visit to the drop in clinic


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> I'm wondering whether to up the lantus & maybe also pay a visit to the drop in clinic



Hard to know really, as some mornings you are waking to reasonable levels, but others in the high teens, so a lantus adjustment might not be appropriate. Might be worth doing some nighttime checks to find out if the morning highs are due to night lows rebounding.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

7.8 this morning, 4.1 before lunch after a correction.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Might be worth doing some nighttime checks to find out if the morning highs are due to night lows rebounding.



Yes I will do that & thanks. How many nights in a row do you think I should do this for?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> I'm wondering whether to up the lantus & maybe also pay a visit to the drop in clinic



Hi Gill, instead of playing guessing games perhaps the simplest way forward would be to do some basal testing. After all the person in the drop in centre would only be guessing as well. So best bet would be to do some actual basal testing.
If basal testing ok then take a good look at the type of food you are eating and then start to understand how to dose for the different foods.


----------



## AlisonM

A little low at 4.2 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

5.9 and good morning


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.9 for me. Not best pleased.


----------



## Steff

9.4 excitement for bowling I expect tee hee


----------



## pav

4.6 for me,


----------



## Aoife

6.6 
Happy days


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*11.2* - bedtime
*9.0* - this morning


----------



## Carmen_Miranda

Mine was 4.8 and I had 6 squares of dark chocolate before bed.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8 ..


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*12.6* - bedtime
*16.4* - this morning


----------



## Aoife

I'm on nights this week so this morning my going to bed glucose is 8.4
G'night!


----------



## pav

Morning,5.0 for me, a slightly highr than my normal mornings.


----------



## Northerner

5.9 for me today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.9 again. This was after an early hours correction due to sinus infection.


----------



## AJLang

20.1 I knew that pasta would  be a naughty treat but thought I was being extremely conservative with my insulin I.e multiwave with 2.5 units up front as I hadn't eaten anything since 11.30am so my tummy should be empty  and I'm usually absolutely fine with 3 units up front for dinner and the rest as multiwave.  Results one of my worst adult hypos took nearly two hours to get out of the low 2's with 10 jelly babies, hypo stop gel and a crunchie bar  plus stopping the multiwave and when BG was down to 2.2 after nearly an hour Stopping the basal.  At two or three points I felt like I was going to collapse and I had bright sparkly lights. I wasn't happy falling asleep whilst I was still 4 but I was exhausted.  I know that I over treated but when it still going low every 15 minutes for so loI was in panicng I was in panic mode.  It would have been much worse if I didn't have the pump.


----------



## Phil65

good morning 6.0


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.3 this morning more pleased with that one.

Amanda, there's an old trick for averting the massive high after over treatment of hypo. Just work out how many carbs you ate then bolus for it. Obviously deducting approximately 20 carbs for the hypo.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Sue


----------



## FM001

4.8 on waking


----------



## AlisonM

Snap Toby, 4.8 yesterday and 4.8 today too.


----------



## pav

Snap again, 4.8 as well .

Not so good at the moment as recovering from a 2.8 hypo. Was wondering why I had the shakes, as I had eaten a short while before, now waiting for the snack to kick in.


----------



## jalapino

Morning 
pre bed 22.3
16.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning remained hypo free which was a huge relief after my mega hypo. 7.8 this morning


----------



## Phil65

A not so clever 10.0 this morning, I think stress (a friend of mine died aged 35 ) is the cause.


----------



## pav

A nice 4.6 for me again, though well and truly over compensated for yesterdays lunch time hypo with a 14.5.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

12.7 this morning  no idea where that came from or even why it came.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Phil65 said:


> A not so clever 10.0 this morning, I think stress (a friend of mine died aged 35 ) is the cause.



Sorry to hear about your friend Phil (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> A not so clever 10.0 this morning, I think stress (a friend of mine died aged 35 ) is the cause.



Really sorry to hear this Phil  

I was 6.8 this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, I seem to be stuck. 4.8 again.


----------



## AlisonM

Phil65 said:


> A not so clever 10.0 this morning, I think stress (a friend of mine died aged 35 ) is the cause.



So sorry to hear about your friend Phil.


----------



## AJLang

I'm sorry to hear about your friend Phil.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

31/07
*14.2* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime
*3.7* - this morning - ate 4 jelly babies then after 15 mins BG was *5.1*

01/08
*8.5* - bedtime
*9.6* - this morning


----------



## jalapino

Good morning...we have lots of rain and thunder here this morning!
pre bed 16.1
today 18.5


----------



## AJLang

A nice 6.0 for me this morning


----------



## Mossey

Sorry about your friend Phil   8.9 after night hypo, even after lowest bedtime basal ever.   Must be working too hard


----------



## Phil65

Thanks all for your best wishes, 10.6 this morning, might have to put my basals up again


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*8.5* - bedtime
*2.8* - this morning - had 5 jelly babies & 15 minutes later BG was *3.8*, had 3 more jelly babies and 45 minutes later BG was *7.8*





Phil65 said:


> I think stress (a friend of mine died aged 35 ) is the cause.



Sorry about your friend Phil - R I P to your friend X


----------



## Phil65

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> *8.5* - bedtime
> *2.8* - this morning - had 5 jelly babies & 15 minutes later BG was *3.8*, had 3 more jelly babies and 45 minutes later BG was *7.8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your friend Phil - R I P to your friend X



Thanks Gill,
Go careful with the jelly babies and correction.....at 3.8 you were probably still rising, I find that they can take 20-25 mins sometimes before they stop rising, in other words 5 mins after having the other 3 JBs you were in range....only to go high after your second correction.......hope that makes sense!


----------



## Steff

Yesterday high weather was just vile 38 at work 32 outside so started day on 7.7 ended on 12.6

Today 7.8


----------



## pav

4.8 for me, thought I might go hypo last night as BS was lower than expected late evening, but all was ok, this heat is so frustrating trying to balance tablets / food and heat all together.

Can't reduce the tablets, otherwise will be high all day, then trying to compensate for the changeable weather is a nightmare.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> 4.8 for me, thought I might go hypo last night as BS was lower than expected late evening, but all was ok, this heat is so frustrating trying to balance tablets / food and heat all together.
> 
> Can't reduce the tablets, otherwise will be high all day, then trying to compensate for the changeable weather is a nightmare.



What tabs are you on pav for your diabetes?


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> What tabs are you on pav for your diabetes?



I take 2 x 500 mg metformin twice a day (still a winy place after 13 years ) and 160 mg gliclazide in the morning.


----------



## AlisonM

Guess what my waking BG was this morning.


----------



## LeeLee

AlisonM said:


> Guess what my waking BG was this morning.


How about 4.7?


----------



## AlisonM

LeeLee said:


> How about 4.7?



I should be so lucky. No, it was up a little after three days at 4.8, I scored a 5.1. Just as well, I was getting bored.


----------



## jalapino

Well.....guess what?..............pre bed 9.3 
This morning......8.1 
I have not seen numbers like this since xmas!!!!.....I am so chuffed!!
Finally...<<< claps hands >>>


----------



## LeeLee

jalapino said:


> Well.....guess what?..............pre bed 9.3
> This morning......8.1
> I have not seen numbers like this since xmas!!!!.....I am so chuffed!!
> Finally...<<< claps hands >>>


Congratulations!  I hope you did a happy dance as well as giving yourself a round of applause.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Well.....guess what?..............pre bed 9.3
> This morning......8.1
> I have not seen numbers like this since xmas!!!!.....I am so chuffed!!
> Finally...<<< claps hands >>>



Fantastic result Ant, well done. 

4.8 this morning, very pleased with that one.


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> Congratulations!  I hope you did a happy dance as well as giving yourself a round of applause.



Not sure I no what a happy dance is!!!  but I did high 5 the misses!!!


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic result Ant, well done.
> 
> 4.8 this morning, very pleased with that one.



Finally sue!!


----------



## pav

In my usual range again a 4.8.




jalapino said:


> Well.....guess what?..............pre bed 9.3
> This morning......8.1
> I have not seen numbers like this since xmas!!!!.....I am so chuffed!!
> Finally...<<< claps hands >>>




That's great numbers for you, nice to see single figures  Hopefully the rest of the day will be good.


----------



## AJLang

I'm very pleased with my 5.4 this morning


----------



## AJLang

jalapino said:


> Well.....guess what?..............pre bed 9.3
> This morning......8.1
> I have not seen numbers like this since xmas!!!!.....I am so chuffed!!
> Finally...<<< claps hands >>>



That's brilliant I'm really pleased for you


----------



## jalapino

That's great numbers for you, nice to see single figures  Hopefully the rest of the day will be good. [/QUOTE]

Cheers pav been a long time coming!!! 
Had breki this morning....and it has shot up to 17.2 but im still so chuffed with night time and wake up readings


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> That's brilliant I'm really pleased for you



Many thanks


----------



## Aoife

11.1 this morning  not a great way to start the day
I am blaming the night shift I finished yesterday, oh well I have a glorious 6 days off work 

Now where has the sun gone?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*13.9* - teatime - meal out at Frankie and Bennys & forgot to take QA  
*no test *- bedtime
*6.5* - this morning


----------



## AlisonM

10.9 at bedtime, 6.1 this morning. Must have been the lasagne.


----------



## Steff

Afters, 7.3 ...


----------



## AJLang

4.6 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.8 for me and that was after a small portion (1/2 child size) of fish and chips. Went to bed with a 6.


----------



## Steff

7.2 for MDMA.


----------



## pav

A close 4.2 for me, though for some strange reason had a mild hypo of 3.2 late last night.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> A close 4.2 for me, though for some strange reason had a mild hypo of 3.2 late last night.



Crikey pav I don't think I have seen so many hypos from 1 person on this forum like you!!
To much gliclazide?
I really hope you get it sorted soon, as I said before never had a hypo and hope I never get one 

Well pre bed was 22.3
This morning was 10.2

After super levels from the start of the day yesterday my levels kept going up through the day.....all I had this morning was 1 brown slice of toast and was 15.1 two hours later that's even after increasing my humulin another 2 units, so im on 14 units a day now, fingers crossed


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Crikey pav I don't think I have seen so many hypos from 1 person on this forum like you!!
> To much gliclazide?




Just had a look at my reports for the last month, this heat s really knocking me all over the place. I had 11 hypos and that's including the 3.9 ones. If I take what I spotted somewhere on the Abbott web site and what they classed as having a hypo ie below 3.5, I have had 3 hypos.

Checked June as well, I had a total of 3 hypos, under 4.0  During May I only had 1 hypo .





jalapino said:


> Well pre bed was 22.3
> This morning was 10.2




Like the morning reading, looks like you are getting better.


----------



## Aoife

9.9 this morning.

During the hot weather I was having several morning hypos, reduced my evening levemir and bingo fixed, now sadly the opposite is happening, time to increase again  new it was too good to last!


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> 9.9 this morning.
> 
> During the hot weather I was having several morning hypos, reduced my evening levemir and bingo fixed, now sadly the opposite is happening, time to increase again  new it was too good to last!



Chin up Aoife  you will get there im sure


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*5.8* - teatime - chinese  
*no test *- bedtime  
*no test *- this morning  
*12.0* - lunchtime - slept in


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Still stuck in the upper 6s-low 7s. 7.1 this morning.


----------



## Mossey

Morning. 9.2 but after a 1.9 at 3.30. Had only been asleep a couple of hours so in very deep sleep that's why it was so low before it woke me. If it had been a couple of hours later level would have been around 2.8-3.00.  Later than that and around 3.5 wakes me.  Anyone else find they can tell the time in the night by their hypo level ! ?


----------



## jalapino

Good morning, 26.2 before bed
12.2 this morning
Still running high!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning, 26.2 before bed
> 12.2 this morning
> Still running high!



How many units a day are you on now Ant?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> How many units a day are you on now Ant?



14 now alan


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Morning. 9.2 but after a 1.9 at 3.30. Had only been asleep a couple of hours so in very deep sleep that's why it was so low before it woke me. If it had been a couple of hours later level would have been around 2.8-3.00.  Later than that and around 3.5 wakes me.  Anyone else find they can tell the time in the night by their hypo level ! ?



That's very low Mossey  Can you think of a reason for the low? What were you before bed, and how long was that after injecting for your evening meal? I used to find that, if I took my bedtime reading less than 5 hours after injecting for my evening meal, and then had a hypo, I could blame the meal bolus. If more than 5 hours after eating though, it was usually the basal that was at fault and needed lowering.

If you are experiencing lows frequently enough to be able to tell the time from the level that wakes you, then I fear that you are having them far too frequently, so perhaps you need to do some nighttime tests to try and determine what is happening overnight to pin it down


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.8 this morning. Was 9.3 before bed so corrected that. Hopefully wont have any problems this morning as I'm off to visit my parents and meet up with the community matron. Who as sure as heck isn't going to like what I am going to say to her regarding care in the community


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.8 this morning. Was 9.3 before bed so corrected that. Hopefully wont have any problems this morning as I'm off to visit my parents and meet up with the community matron. Who as sure as heck isn't going to like what I am going to say to her regarding care in the community



Hope the meeting goes well and that your complaints are listened to and acted on!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope the meeting goes well and that your complaints are listened to and acted on!



Ta, they had better be listened to. I will not have some young upstart of an OT shouting at my 77 year old Mum that's for sure.  Mum has enough on her plate watching her husband of 55 years slowly dying a very painful death before her eyes. There's a list of other niggles as well, which do need to be sorted.
I have my baby brother to back me up as well, all 6'2 of him.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ta, they had better be listened to. I will not have some young upstart of an OT shouting at my 77 year old Mum that's for sure.  Mum has enough on her plate watching her husband of 55 years slowly dying a very painful death before her eyes. There's a list of other niggles as well, which do need to be sorted.
> I have my baby brother to back me up as well, all 6'2 of him.



That's intolerable, and no excuse for it


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*9.2* - bedtime 
*3.4* - this morning - had 5 jelly babies   then BG was *6.8*


----------



## pav

good morning all, in my usual range again with a 4.3.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> That's intolerable, and no excuse for it



Sorry to say the meeting didn't take place, the baggage didn't turn up 11.50 phone rang with matron calling to say she wouldn't be coming after all. Loads of excuses like busy in the office  So when the call finished I asked mum to dial 1471. Matrons should not lie. She was on her mobile.
I and my brother suspect that she came down the drive and saw my car and knew there was going to be something said. She is now coming at about 7.30 AM on Weds morning with the OT so that an assessment can be done on my dad's needs. She will be in for a shock  Little brother and I will be there as well.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Sorry to say the meeting didn't take place, the baggage didn't turn up 11.50 phone rang with matron calling to say she wouldn't be coming after all. Loads of excuses like busy in the office  So when the call finished I asked mum to dial 1471. Matrons should not lie. She was on her mobile.
> I and my brother suspect that she came down the drive and saw my car and knew there was going to be something said. She is now coming at about 7.30 AM on Weds morning with the OT so that an assessment can be done on my dad's needs. She will be in for a shock  Little brother and I will be there as well.



What happened to the supposed new levels of honesty and care? Hope you can surprise them on Weds. - park down the road?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> What happened to the supposed new levels of honesty and care? Hope you can surprise them on Weds. - park down the road?



Parents live in the back of beyond you have to travel down a track for 1/4 of a mile from the council owned lane before you find the house. I will park in one of the old barns nice and early then walk up behind them and say good morning 

I have just spoken to the care company owner and he is not best pleased as to what is going on either. Management needs looking into. Did tell him the carers that saw to my dad were fantastic couldn't fault them but from then on up was def not complimentary to his company.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Mossey

Northerner said:


> That's very low Mossey  Can you think of a reason for the low? What were you before bed, and how long was that after injecting for your evening meal? I used to find that, if I took my bedtime reading less than 5 hours after injecting for my evening meal, and then had a hypo, I could blame the meal bolus. If more than 5 hours after eating though, it was usually the basal that was at fault and needed lowering.
> 
> If you are experiencing lows frequently enough to be able to tell the time from the level that wakes you, then I fear that you are having them far too frequently, so perhaps you need to do some nighttime tests to try and determine what is happening overnight to pin it down


Alan. Had quite a few hypos in the hot weather overnight and slowly lowered basal at bedtime but the work I do decorating can be hard physically one day climbing ladders and stairs all day and easy the next and making adjustments are not always easy to calculate. Plus eating lighter meals in the heat. Basal dropped from around 16 to 10 over last few weeks. Back to 16 basal last night ( big roast dinner and day off) and woke to 5.9. Oh to win the lottery and stop work !


----------



## Northerner

Mossey said:


> Alan. Had quite a few hypos in the hot weather overnight and slowly lowered basal at bedtime but the work I do decorating can be hard physically one day climbing ladders and stairs all day and easy the next and making adjustments are not always easy to calculate. Plus eating lighter meals in the heat. Basal dropped from around 16 to 10 over last few weeks. Back to 16 basal last night ( big roast dinner and day off) and woke to 5.9. Oh to win the lottery and stop work !



That is tricky  Ever considered a pump? You can set different profiles on them to easily switch from an active day to a less-active one - a lot of people have different programs set for weekdays and weekends


----------



## Mossey

Really don't fancy a pump. Quite happy to struggle on till a win comes along !


----------



## jalapino

Morning.
Pre bed 26.7
12.6 this morning
Dn will ring me today to see how I'm getting on


----------



## runner

Morning all 6.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning.
> Pre bed 26.7
> 12.6 this morning
> Dn will ring me today to see how I'm getting on



Tell her you need more strips!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Tell her you need more strips!



I'm going to try Alan


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I'm going to try Alan



If she's obstructive make an appointment to see the GP so you can go through the reasons you need to test more frequently. Ant, it's quite likely that you actually know more than them already, because you have the current experiences of all the people here on the forum to draw on, whereas their experience is likely to be limited where insulin is concerned and they may not have updated their skills for several years. I think this is borne out by the fact you have been put on this mix, whereas basal/bolus would be much more practical and suitable for most adults of your age and in your situation. Makes me very angry for you! 

Hope I'm wrong and she agrees to a plentiful supply of strips!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> If she's obstructive make an appointment to see the GP so you can go through the reasons you need to test more frequently. Ant, it's quite likely that you actually know more than them already, because you have the current experiences of all the people here on the forum to draw on, whereas their experience is likely to be limited where insulin is concerned and they may not have updated their skills for several years. I think this is borne out by the fact you have been put on this mix, whereas basal/bolus would be much more practical and suitable for most adults of your age and in your situation. Makes me very angry for you!
> 
> Hope I'm wrong and she agrees to a plentiful supply of strips!



Hi Alan the simple reason for the mix is it's NICE guidelines all new insulin users to be tried on mix to start with....................... it's cheaper than all other insulin's so sod the patient.


My waking bs was 6.8 had to correct in the night, due to cooler weather insulin needs now going up.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*5.4* - bedtime 
*7.5* - this morning 

off to get my Hba1C results this morning & also for diabetic review with GP  

last one in February/March was 65 (new) / 8.1% (old)


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *5.4* - bedtime
> *7.5* - this morning
> 
> off to get my Hba1C results this morning & also for diabetic review with GP
> 
> last one in February/March was 65 (new) / 8.1% (old)



Good result overnight Gill!  Hope all goes well with the review!


----------



## pav

A slightly higher than my normal with a 4.7 still well within a good range 

jalapino, best of luck with getting your strips and with the DN. Is your doctor more up to date with diabetes, if the DN won't budge on test strips.

Don't forget DVLA's rules, even the DVLA guidelines for insulin users state appropriate monitoring in place (its even in bold type) 50 strips a month is not appropriate monitoring.

http://www.npc.nhs.uk/rapidreview/?p=4937


----------



## Aoife

Mossey said:


> Alan. Had quite a few hypos in the hot weather overnight and slowly lowered basal at bedtime but the work I do decorating can be hard physically one day climbing ladders and stairs all day and easy the next and making adjustments are not always easy to calculate. Plus eating lighter meals in the heat. Basal dropped from around 16 to 10 over last few weeks. Back to 16 basal last night ( big roast dinner and day off) and woke to 5.9. Oh to win the lottery and stop work !



You sound like my diabetes twin!  Hot weather = hypo's, reduced basal, now back to full basal (as of last night) and I woke to 5.8! My job can mean a lot of time on my feet rushing around one day and a relatively quiet day sitting the next.   

I dream about winning the lottery!  As much as I love my job (and I really do)  they wouldn't see me for dust if I won!


----------



## Phil65

8.6 for me.....going to have to re-up my basals now the weather is cooler


----------



## Steff

Morning same number as Phil for me


----------



## LeeLee

I got a 5.7 in the D-lottery (Dotto?) today. 

Got my arm stabbed last week, review appointment booked for next Tuesday.  Why am I dreading it?  Well *I* think I'm in control... but my HbA1c might shatter my illusions.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I got a 5.7 in the D-lottery (Dotto?) today.
> 
> Got my arm stabbed last week, review appointment booked for next Tuesday.  Why am I dreading it?  Well *I* think I'm in control... but my HbA1c might shatter my illusions.



I suspect you'll be fine LeeLee!  There's always that uncertainty though, I do understand how you feel!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today, seems I'm worse off when I take lantus than when I don't! Had quite a restless night again, but apart from that not sure what's going on - I was 5.6 before bed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 for me this morning. Just having some coffee and a snack, before battle commences regarding my Dad's needs and care.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.8 for me this morning. Just having some coffee and a snack, before battle commences regarding my Dad's needs and care.



Good luck!


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.8 for me this morning. Just having some coffee and a snack, before battle commences regarding my Dad's needs and care.



Good luck sue x


----------



## Mossey

Aoife said:


> You sound like my diabetes twin!  Hot weather = hypo's, reduced basal, now back to full basal (as of last night) and I woke to 5.8! My job can mean a lot of time on my feet rushing around one day and a relatively quiet day sitting the next.
> 
> I dream about winning the lottery!  As much as I love my job (and I really do)  they wouldn't see me for dust if I won!



I say I would still decorate for my favourite clients if I won, but commuting from the Maldives would be a bit difficult.   Don't think they would let me take my ladders on the plane for a start


----------



## Mossey

4.7 today


----------



## Mossey

Sue and Lee Lee hope things went well yesterday.


----------



## AJLang

Good luck Sue and LeeLee.  4.4 for me which I am very happy with


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> I got a 5.7 in the D-lottery (Dotto?) today.
> 
> Got my arm stabbed last week, review appointment booked for next Tuesday.  Why am I dreading it?  Well *I* think I'm in control... but my HbA1c might shatter my illusions.



Good luck today!

Well pre bed was 22.4
Today 14.6
Makes me feel groggy with these numbers!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.8* - bedtime 
*5.6* - this morning


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wow looks like very good results for everyone today so far.


Well brother and I had the meeting ............. Matron was furious to see both my brother and I. Mum said she was seething 

Bottom line is we were called liars and no veiled threats to mum were made no voices were raised at mum over the phone it was all her imagination. Out of spit the unprofessional OT then took Dad's stand aid away so he can not now raise him self off of his chair by 2 inches so his trousers can be pulled up above his bottom.
We were told that we should consider ourselves honoured that Matron came out every week to see my Dad as he was the only one she did this for.  Mum said after she was as useful as a chocolate teapot at the best of times.
Her attitude is to dope Dad up to the eyeballs with painkillers so he can be rolled around the bed to put his trousers on rather than allow him to lever himself up 2 inches off his chair.

You hear about the nightmare of care in the community but never expect to have to witness it through your own parents.


----------



## Northerner

I'm truly sorry to hear this Sue  Is there someone higher up you can complain to? How can people be so insensitive and callous when they have chosen this as their profession? We were so lucky with my Mum at the last care home she was in. At the previous one she was bedridden and unresponsive - this was 3 years before she died. We moved her to another home where all of a sudden she was sitting in the room with the others, singing and dancing her feet, enjoying her food and was known for her lovely smile. The carers were wonderful with her, and us, at the end. This is how it should be. I know your dad isn't in a care home, but the standards and compassion should be the same throughout the caring profession.

I do hope you can get the matter resolved so that your Mum and Dad can enjoy their days together in peace and comfort


----------



## Steff

good luck today gals 

7.2 for me


----------



## Phil65

8.4....basal adjustment required


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 8.4....basal adjustment required



I'm having to do that currently Phil - back on the lantus!


----------



## pav

Back to my usual 4.4 

Sue your not alone in having those sort of problems, my mom was addmitted to hospital as she could not walk. She was denied access to fluids, the 2 hour obs were falsified, I was there on one ocassion when they falsely filled in the forms.

Then they wonder why I put in a complaint to the staff nurse in charge (my big mistake was not to put the complaint in writing). She was then transfered to a main ward where they completely ignored whats was wrong.

More complaints went in and a meeting arranged with the doctor, who had the cheek to point blank say they won't do any tests to find out whats wrong.

The OT dictated what aids were required, and was only equipment the OT was familier with, not the right equipment. It took a few calls to find some one who knew what they were doing, and replaced the equipment with the correct stuff.

Previously an A & E doctor had shouted down a nurse in front of every one that a specialist nurse could request a specific test, which then the test never got done.

Then theres the Ambulance crews, 99 % of them were perfect gentle men / women showing great care. One was not rude but heading that way and said why waste their time calling an ambulance out.  I spoke to the PALS service and station master service who guessed which person I was refereing too, and they were delt with. What annoyed me about the PALS service was I wanted to pass my thanks onto a couple of speciffic personel and they wern't interested in that.

All the complaints went in and all I ended up was a wishy washy answer that never actually never addressed the problems.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Pav and Alan, thanks for your kind responses.
The carers who come in to Dad 4 times a day are fantastic, you can not wish for anything better.
It just seems to be a problem field managers, matron and the OT who made a decision without even assessing Dad first. There seemed to be a complete ganging up procedure in place to protect her and sod the patient and ignoring Mum altogether. 
Complaints fall on deaf ears or we are politely told we are liars. Madam is also meant to make an apt for when she is next coming. Because I was there she swore blind she had to look in her diary and let mum know. So if no call comes guess who will ring up and ask so they can be there. 

I have just spoken to Mum and suggested she looks at the hand rail attached to Dad's bed as I'm sure that can be used for him to pull himself up those 2 inches.  ( a slight rearrangement of furniture will be required)
Brother is going to talk to his carpenter friend to see if something can be made to help as well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Morning everyone!
22.6 last night
11.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning everyone!
> 22.6 last night
> 11.1 this morning



Morning Ant! Numbers still seem fairly consistent - 20s before bed and 11s-12s in the morning. Are you doing pre-dinner checks yet? Would like to know what you are before you eat, as I know you don't have a lot of carbs.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Morning Ant! Numbers still seem fairly consistent - 20s before bed and 11s-12s in the morning. Are you doing pre-dinner checks yet? Would like to know what you are before you eat, as I know you don't have a lot of carbs.



Hi alan... well for dinner I had a change we had a roast dinner been months!!
Had 3 small roast taties, beef veg and 1 Yorkshire pud!
I injected at 6.00pm and ate at 6.39pm before I ate I was 19.2 then went to bed at 10.00pm and was 22.6
I am going to keep testing and I will just keep putting requests in for strips until I see docs next week


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Hi alan... well for dinner I had a change we had a roast dinner been months!!
> Had 3 small roast taties, beef veg and 1 Yorkshire pud!
> I injected at 6.00pm and ate at 6.39pm before I ate I was 19.2 then went to bed at 10.00pm and was 22.6
> I am going to keep testing and I will just keep putting requests in for strips until I see docs next week



You see, the meal you had was fine, although ideally you would be no higher by bedtime, you've only risen a little. If your pre-meal had been in the 5s then a bedtime in the 8s would be fine, although the overnight drop you experience would then be a problem. I know some people think a mix is OK but it seems that, for you, there is quite an overnight peak that can drop you by 10 mmol/l, which is quite a worry. It's likely that you should be having a lower dose in the evening and a higher dose in the morning.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> You see, the meal you had was fine, although ideally you would be no higher by bedtime, you've only risen a little. If your pre-meal had been in the 5s then a bedtime in the 8s would be fine, although the overnight drop you experience would then be a problem. I know some people think a mix is OK but it seems that, for you, there is quite an overnight peak that can drop you by 10 mmol/l, which is quite a worry. It's likely that you should be having a lower dose in the evening and a higher dose in the morning.



I agree...I think increase morning dose and decrease evening dose


----------



## AJLang

11.1 for me because I had pasta, but it was very nice


----------



## Steff

morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, 7.1 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.7* - bedtime 
*8.7*- this morning


----------



## pav

Good morning, a 4.6 this morning with a 6.4 at bedtime.


----------



## Mossey

Morning all. 4.8 after a bit of a muck up last night. Daughter just moved house and busman's holiday last night decorating and forgot jab when fish and chips bought in.  Bedtime test 22.2 !!    Sue, really feel for you and the trouble you are having with the home. Doesn't bear thinking about. My mum passed away peacefully aged 90 living 100 miles away and only had to spend a month or so in a nursing home and I count myself lucky we didn't have  problems like yours. (((( hug)))


----------



## AlisonM

Morning all. 5.9 today after a bedtime BG of 7.1.


----------



## Phil65

7.4 this morning after an indian last night...not too bad


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Mossey said:


> Morning all. 4.8 after a bit of a muck up last night. Daughter just moved house and busman's holiday last night decorating and forgot jab when fish and chips bought in.  Bedtime test 22.2 !!    Sue, really feel for you and the trouble you are having with the home. Doesn't bear thinking about. My mum passed away peacefully aged 90 living 100 miles away and only had to spend a month or so in a nursing home and I count myself lucky we didn't have  problems like yours. (((( hug)))



Hi Mossey,
Dad is at home not in a care home. He has so called care in the community 
Spoke to Mum last night and she told me Dad had been totally confused again and wanting to know what he had done wrong to have his standing aid taken away and why was that woman shouting at him earlier in the day.
That woman was the matron telling him she was taking the stand aid away and then telling us he fully understood what he had been told. Thus he had full mental capacity for use of the mental health act to make his own decisions. 
Dad just nods and agrees with things. We know as a family what he does and doesn't understand.
My take on the matter is matron is abusing her power to suit herself.


----------



## AlisonM

That's disgraceful Sue. Is there no-one you can complain to? The PCT, or your Local Councillor/MP maybe? Taking care of someone in your father's state is no easy task without having it made harder by bureaucrats and power-mad jobsworths.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AlisonM said:


> That's disgraceful Sue. Is there no-one you can complain to? The PCT, or your Local Councillor/MP maybe? Taking care of someone in your father's state is no easy task without having it made harder by bureaucrats and power-mad jobsworths.



My brother and I are shielding both my parents as much as we can. Mum is scared to death about us rocking the boat to much in case Dad's lovely carers are withdrawn and she is left on her own to care for him.
I live a 30 mile round trip from them as does my brother. I have ME so can not care for Dad full time as just not fit enough.
Have suggested to Mum she ups sticks with him and comes to stay with me here as it a dif county and the care is so much better. Suspect though Dad is to ill to be moved now.


----------



## Phil65

Pumper_Sue said:


> My brother and I are shielding both my parents as much as we can. Mum is scared to death about us rocking the boat to much in case Dad's lovely carers are withdrawn and she is left on her own to care for him.
> I live a 30 mile round trip from them as does my brother. I have ME so can not care for Dad full time as just not fit enough.
> Have suggested to Mum she ups sticks with him and comes to stay with me here as it a dif county and the care is so much better. Suspect though Dad is to ill to be moved now.



Sounds dreadful Sue! Can you set up a camera or voice recorder when 'Nurse Ratchet' visits?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Phil65 said:


> Sounds dreadful Sue! Can you set up a camera or voice recorder when 'Nurse Ratchet' visits?



I now have in my possession a micro recorder  Which I will show Mum how to use. The plan now is that it's apt only for visiting Dad and 24 hours notice will be required. Thus One of us will be there for them.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all!
Funny numbers again for me, injected at 5.30pm ate at 6.00pm was 16.7 had hand full of oven chips beans and 2 fish fingers with the kids  two hours later tested was 18.5
Pre bed was 16.6 at 10.00pm
woke up at 4.00am tested 13.4, went back to sleep woke up at 6.15am today and 14.1
Dn will ring me again today and im sure it will be increase dose again!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning all!
> Funny numbers again for me, injected at 5.30pm ate at 6.00pm was 16.7 had hand full of oven chips beans and 2 fish fingers with the kids  two hours later tested was 18.5
> Pre bed was 16.6 at 10.00pm
> woke up at 4.00am tested 13.4, went back to sleep woke up at 6.15am today and 14.1
> Dn will ring me again today and im sure it will be increase dose again!



I think so! But the good news is that those numbers are much steadier than others you have had - no 10 mmol/l swings from bedtime to waking and very decent resullts from 2 hours after your tea


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> I think so! But the good news is that those numbers are much steadier than others you have had - no 10 mmol/l swings from bedtime to waking and very decent resullts from 2 hours after your tea



Morning alan  yes I agree, im gunna try and nudge the nurse for more strips today when I speak to her


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning alan  yes I agree, im gunna try and nudge the nurse for more strips today when I speak to her



Good luck! Be masterful!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*8.8* - bedtime 
*4.4*- this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *8.8* - bedtime
> *4.4*- this morning



Not bad at all Gill


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hypo this morning 

Saw Dad yesterday after his new routine started (rolling him on bed to dress him) He was crying very confused wanting to know why they were doing this to him and hurting him so much. He is lopsided can't sit up straight and has lost the complete use of his left arm now as they have damaged his shoulder.

That you know what of a matron turned up yesterday to bring some paper work to justify what they had done also she had a letter with what happened at the meeting.
Slightly more than an exaggeration of the truth was used and a completely false statement was also included.
she stated she spoke to *** and explained why the stand aid was taken away and he stated the words when asked if he understood " yes I fully understand the reasoning for removing the stand aid"
She also stated that the OT was witness to this as was Mum.
Slight problem Mum was with both me and my younger brother in the kitchen. She also stated he was fully able to understand what he was told under the mental health act. Even though two mins after she was gone Dad was asking why this woman was shouting at her as he didn't understand what she was saying or what he had done wrong.
Brother was there when she turned up yesterday so matron went off in a huff after he told her what he thought of the assault on his father.

I will be photo copying that letter and sending it to the relevant people as it is a fraudulent statement used only for the purposes to abuse her power.


----------



## Northerner

So wrong that your father should be put through this when he is already suffering so much  Completely unnecessary and vile behaviour, who the hell does she think she is?


----------



## jalapino

So sorry sue....no one should be treated like this! It,s dam right disgusting!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> So wrong that your father should be put through this when he is already suffering so much  Completely unnecessary and vile behaviour, who the hell does she think she is?


Mum needs to have a Drs apt next week so I have asked her to book a double apt so we can discuss Dad with the Dr as well. I will also take a copy of the letter in with me with the correct version of events on it.
As to who the hell does she think she is God Almighty by the sounds of things. In February Dad was given a prognoses of 6 mths at the very most. He has amazed us all to have lasted this long, but to make these last few weeks on earth this painful and distressing for him is appalling. 



jalapino said:


> So sorry sue....no one should be treated like this! It,s dam right disgusting!



Well put it this way she wont be doing this again after both my brother and I have finished. 
My Poor mum is in a state of shock.


----------



## cherrycake

Good morning everyone!

my morning reading before breakfast was 8

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Northerner

cherrycake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> my morning reading before breakfast was 8
> 
> Hope you all have a great day



Good morning cherrycake! Nice to see you joining in our daily ritual! 

Hope your day goes well!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *8.8* - bedtime
> *4.4*- this morning






Northerner said:


> Not bad at all Gill




Thank you! However any good work I've been doing just lately is going to be undone because I've got a few upcoming things 
- Son's 22nd birthday meal out tomorrow evening - we're going for an indian
- off on hols next week for 10 days to Lanzarote - we're selling our apartment and it's the completetion day next week the day after we arrive then after that it's meals out, walking to the beach.......
- the day after we arrive back home we're going to a wedding blessing


----------



## cherrycake

Northerner said:


> Good morning cherrycake! Nice to see you joining in our daily ritual!
> 
> Hope your day goes well!



thanks northerner!  this is a great thread.


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, a bit late posting a 4.5 for me.

Sue, can you ask for some one else to be appointed and have a reassessment? I had the dictators from hell turn up one day saying were doing this and that and I don't have a say in it. I told them impolitely to leave, but before they left I phoned their boss, and put in a complaint and told them the pair will not be allowed in the house again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

pav said:


> Afternoon all, a bit late posting a 4.5 for me.
> 
> Sue, can you ask for some one else to be appointed and have a reassessment? I had the dictators from hell turn up one day saying were doing this and that and I don't have a say in it. I told them impolitely to leave, but before they left I phoned their boss, and put in a complaint and told them the pair will not be allowed in the house again.



Nice result Pav, well done.
I will look into the idea of having someone else do an assessment. Will also see if can get this community matron removed from his care. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Newtothis

I haven't posted for a while but during the heat wave my sugars were all over the place but have settled down recently *5* today and *4.3* yesterday....

2 year anniversary on Tuesday....how time flies x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> I haven't posted for a while but during the heat wave my sugars were all over the place but have settled down recently *5* today and *4.3* yesterday....
> 
> 2 year anniversary on Tuesday....how time flies x



Goodness Amanda, is it two years already? You have done a brilliant job, and your numbers above show it!  Are you 'celebrating' in any way? Some do, some don't


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Goodness Amanda, is it two years already? You have done a brilliant job, and your numbers above show it!  Are you 'celebrating' in any way? Some do, some don't



Thanks Alan - couldn't have done it without you... I'm not going to celebrate as such because I'm not the same person then as I am now - I'm slimmer (lose of 4 stone); fitter and happier... life goes on xxx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Thanks Alan - couldn't have done it without you... I'm not going to celebrate as such because I'm not the same person then as I am now - I'm slimmer (lose of 4 stone); fitter and happier... life goes on xxx



Lovely to hear  Aren't you supposed to be doing a run soon?


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> Lovely to hear  Aren't you supposed to be doing a run soon?



September 'Fun Run'... Wouldn't have done that 2 years ago....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> September 'Fun Run'... Wouldn't have done that 2 years ago....



I hope you enjoy it!  Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Newtothis

Northerner said:


> I hope you enjoy it!  Let us know how you get on!



I will do xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me - lowest for ages!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me - lowest for ages!



Morning alan.....nice result!!! ^5

Well talking of good results 

Went to bed was 12.6

This morning 11.2

I no it,s not in the low but for me that is flippin stable


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Morning alan.....nice result!!! ^5
> 
> Well talking of good results
> 
> Went to bed was 12.6
> 
> This morning 11.2
> 
> I no it,s not in the low but for me that is flippin stable



That's great Ant! I was a bit worried that you might go low, given that you have shown quite an overnight drop in the past and you had that 8 earlier last night, but these readings are really good and indicate a big improvement  for you. Hopefully, you will get a repeat tonight!


----------



## cherrycake

Good morning all 

it was hubbys birthday yesterday and that yummy chocolate filled cupcake I indulged in last night is showing me a high reading of 10.6 this morning! 

me thinks I'll be sticking to salad today! lol


----------



## LeeLee

Hmmm. 3.9 this morning.  I had two glasses of wine with dinner last night, for the first time in months.  It made me sleepy, so I went to bed at 9.20.  Feeling fine, just hungry.  

I think I'll freeze the rest of the wine in ice cube trays for cooking purposes and lay off the drinking it. One just isn't enough (!) and two is clearly too many!


----------



## Mossey

Woken to. 2.9. Too much furniture shifting yesterday for daughter and not enough food all day.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> That's great Ant! I was a bit worried that you might go low, given that you have shown quite an overnight drop in the past and you had that 8 earlier last night, but these readings are really good and indicate a big improvement  for you. Hopefully, you will get a repeat tonight!



I no It was on my mind to, I did keep a bottle of lucozade next to me last night just incase, I woke up at 3.00am and did a test was 11.6.
Fingers crossed they keep coming down today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I no It was on my mind to, I did keep a bottle of lucozade next to me last night just incase, I woke up at 3.00am and did a test was 11.6.
> Fingers crossed they keep coming down today



That's even better then - totally level throughout the night!


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> Hmmm. 3.9 this morning.  I had two glasses of wine with dinner last night, for the first time in months.  It made me sleepy, so I went to bed at 9.20.  Feeling fine, just hungry.
> 
> I think I'll freeze the rest of the wine in ice cube trays for cooking purposes and lay off the drinking it. One just isn't enough (!) and two is clearly too many!



And how about 3?


----------



## jalapino

cherrycake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> it was hubbys birthday yesterday and that yummy chocolate filled cupcake I indulged in last night is showing me a high reading of 10.6 this morning!
> 
> me thinks I'll be sticking to salad today! lol



You have to indulge every now and again!


----------



## ypauly

13.8 but at least we know why now.


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> 13.8 but at least we know why now.



Have you got some new supplies on order then? Will you return the stuff you have to novo-nordisk?


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> Have you got some new supplies on order then? Will you return the stuff you have to novo-nordisk?



I cant teally do much till monday ss the pharmacy id ckosed I have pens so will inject with meals. I have tried to refill from a pen before but it goes bubbly almOst fizzy. As I am at work monday jen will be tasked with sorting it lol.


----------



## pav

Good morning a tad higher than normal for me @ 4.9, pity the rest of the days not so good.



jalapino said:


> Morning alan.....nice result!!! ^5
> 
> Well talking of good results
> 
> Went to bed was 12.6
> 
> This morning 11.2
> 
> I no it,s not in the low but for me that is flippin stable




That's great numbers for you,  At last its starting to come together for you .


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Good morning a tad higher than normal for me @ 4.9, pity the rest of the days not so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great numbers for you,  At last its starting to come together for you .



Finally pav!....been a long time coming


----------



## AlisonM

A bit high for me this morning at 6.9.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*8.1* - bedtime 
*6.1* - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> *8.1* - bedtime
> *6.1* - this morning



Very nice Gill!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today! Yay! Back in the waking 5s!


----------



## Mossey

Great Alan. Wish I could be as consistent but 7.9 will have to do for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7 for me


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today! Yay! Back in the waking 5s!




That's great news  your coming down in numbers and I am going up, with a 5.1. Very rare I am in the 5.0's first thing in the mornings, normally in the mid 4.0's, and had a 12.2, 2 hours after tea yesterday.


----------



## AJLang

Morning 17 for me  I try to avoid freshly baked bread but sometimes it is just too nice. I can't have high fibre bread because of the gastroparesis


----------



## pav

AJLang said:


> Morning 17 for me  I try to avoid freshly baked bread but sometimes it is just too nice.




I fall victim to the freshly baked crusty bread as well, soon sends my BS sky high.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning 17 for me  I try to avoid freshly baked bread but sometimes it is just too nice. I can't have high fibre bread because of the gastroparesis





pav said:


> I fall victim to the freshly baked crusty bread as well, soon sends my BS sky high.



This is a particularly cruel trick from the Diabetes Fairy, wafting that gorgeous scent under our noses!


----------



## AJLang

I think the Diabetes Fairy was sending me telepathic messages to buy the bread - its all her fault


----------



## cherrycake

AJLang said:


> I think the Diabetes Fairy was sending me telepathic messages to buy the bread - its all her fault



LOL I agree.. well the Diabetic Fairy went one step further with me .. she threw some real butter in my shopping trolley too! 

my reading was 7.6 this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

The scent of fresh bread drives me crazy. It's nearly impossible to resist and I don't always manage it.

6.6 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*10.8* - teatime - before indian meal out for Son's birthday
*no test *- bedtime 
*3.9* - this morning - ate jelly babies x 5 then BG 15 minutes later was *7.8*


----------



## jalapino

Ermmm...good evening! never said that before in a waking average thread!
Was a real ruff night last night, did not feel right was so restless and levels up and down.
They still are up and down but really felt out of it last night and today, feel better now.
Well this morning was a healthy 9.0


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Ermmm...good evening! never said that before in a waking average thread!
> Was a real ruff night last night, did not feel right was so restless and levels up and down.
> They still are up and down but really felt out of it last night and today, feel better now.
> Well this morning was a healthy 9.0




As you are now in single figures and hopefully get lots more of them in single figures. Might be worth looking at the symptoms of a hypo, to see if any of what you were feeling matches a hypo type event and  if you were experiencing a false hypo/s. If it was a false hypo they will fade away shortly as you get accustomed to more normal ranges.

Hope this makes sense, just realised, I am shaky, a bit weird in the head, funny feelings and having a 3.3 hypo  fruit pastel time.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> As you are now in single figures and hopefully get lots more of them in single figures. Might be worth looking at the symptoms of a hypo, to see if any of what you were feeling matches a hypo type event and  if you were experiencing a false hypo/s. If it was a false hypo they will fade away shortly as you get accustomed to more normal ranges.
> 
> Hope this makes sense, just realised, I am shaky, a bit weird in the head, funny feelings and having a 3.3 hypo  fruit pastel time.



Hope you feel better today


----------



## jalapino

Another ruff night, I got a terribly swollen throat can hardly swallow so painful 
And to top it of tight chest making my asthma bad, I feel the symptoms of a chest infection on it's way!
I think that is why my numbers been so up and down
Injected 4.30pm yesterday, 5.00pm 14.6 had some left over chicken and lamb from bbq with a pitta bread.
7.00pm 20.1
9.30pm 24.1
Tested before bed 10.30pm 22.2
3.00am 12.7
6.00am today 12.9
Feel terrible! dreading work


----------



## pav

Morning all, woke to a 4.6 and feeling a bit rough. Numbers look good after  tea, had turkey omelette with 3 eggs and a nice amount of turkey, readings looked ok later on after tea at 10 pm was 7.3 which would not normally cause me any problems, then around midnight wham hit with a 3.3.  




jalapino said:


> Another ruff night, I got a terribly swollen throat can hardly swallow so painful
> And to top it of tight chest making my asthma bad, I feel the symptoms of a chest infection on it's way!
> I think that is why my numbers been so up and down
> Injected 4.30pm yesterday, 5.00pm 14.6 had some left over chicken and lamb from bbq with a pitta bread.
> 7.00pm 20.1
> 9.30pm 24.1
> Tested before bed 10.30pm 22.2
> 3.00am 12.7
> 6.00am today 12.9
> Feel terrible! dreading work




If its a chest infection at least, you know the reason why you feel bad, hope you get sorted out.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning all, woke to a 4.6 and feeling a bit rough. Numbers look good after  tea, had turkey omelette with 3 eggs and a nice amount of turkey, readings looked ok later on after tea at 10 pm was 7.3 which would not normally cause me any problems, then around midnight wham hit with a 3.3.
> 
> Crikey pav another low for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its a chest infection at least, you know the reason why you feel bad, hope you get sorted out.



Cheers pav  rang in sick today I can't even talk properly so sat here in silence which is to the misses liking!! ;


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Cheers pav  rang in sick today I can't even talk properly so sat here in silence which is to the misses liking!! ;



Yep this one was out of the blue and unexpected, some are down to me miss timing things, when I checked earlier it was as a normal day with no problems.

Perhaps, you feeling rough is a message to take things easy for a while, to enable you to get your BS levels sorted and have a bit of peace and relaxation.


----------



## Northerner

6.9 for me this morning, although since I was 6.9 before bed I count that as good - can't get much steadier than that overnight!


----------



## jalapino

Nice one Alan!


----------



## cherrycake

7.1 when I woke up this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*14.7* - teatime 
*no test *- bedtime 
*13.7* - this morning

maybe my BGs know I'm going away on holiday tomorrow and have started to misbehave already


----------



## jalapino

Good morning....12.8 today
21.1 last night.


----------



## Mossey

13.9 after a club social and so much lovely food and beautiful deserts it seemed a shame not to try them all


----------



## Aoife

6.9 before bed
6.6 this morning


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> 6.9 before bed
> 6.6 this morning



Super results!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

*6.3* - teatime 
*no test *- bedtime 
*4.0* - this morning - ate jelly babies x 4 then BG was *4.6*

last post probably for the next 10 days because i'm off on hols - lets see how BGs will behave


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> *6.3* - teatime
> *no test *- bedtime
> *4.0* - this morning - ate jelly babies x 4 then BG was *4.6*
> 
> last post probably for the next 10 days because i'm off on hols - lets see how BGs will behave



OOoooo!!! enjoy your holiday


----------



## Steff

have a good hol Whiskey x

7.4 for me


----------



## pav

A bit late to post this mornings results, I was 4.6, might have one more in the 4's before change in meds send me higher.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> A bit late to post this mornings results, I was 4.6, might have one more in the 4's before change in meds send me higher.



Hope you got some sleep pav.

13.1 for me
21.2 before bed.


----------



## AlisonM

Woke up at 5.5 and got busy doing stuff about the house. Sat down about half an hour ago with a cuppa and suddenly felt woozy. BGs 3.1. Oops! First time in a while I've had a stealth hypo. I'm currently 3.9 and climbing after a couple of jelly babies.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Hope you got some sleep pav.
> 
> 13.1 for me
> 21.2 before bed.



Did not get much sleep , on getting up this morning BS was 4.8.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  4.5 this morning after a few high morning readings.  Let's hope its back to normal.


----------



## jalapino

Morning all 
Readings kept climbing all day! really shocked 
Anyway pre bed 27.6
12.5 today
Lets see how today plans out


----------



## pav

Afternoon all a 4.8 for me, just need to see what the numbers are like later today after the gliclazide reduction.




jalapino said:


> Morning all
> Readings kept climbing all day! really shocked
> Anyway pre bed 27.6
> 12.5 today
> Lets see how today plans out




Not looking good last night, are you taking metformin as well to help with any insulin resistance?


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Afternoon all a 4.8 for me, just need to see what the numbers are like later today after the gliclazide reduction.
> 
> Hope they stay good for you pav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good last night, are you taking metformin as well to help with any insulin resistance?



I'm on full dose metformin will increase insulin again tomorrow by another 4 units.


----------



## Susicue

before breakfast 8.3  two hours after 6.3 Does anyone have the same..


----------



## pav

Susicue said:


> before breakfast 8.3  two hours after 6.3 Does anyone have the same..



Normally I am in the 4.0's before breakfast and the 7.0's 2 hours after.


----------



## Susicue

I thought it was odd that mine was higher before food, thought it may have been going all night without food.


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.4 ..


----------



## pav

Morning everyone a 4.8 again for me.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning everyone a 4.8 again for me.



Morning pav how were your levels yesterday ?


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Morning pav how were your levels yesterday ?



Hi, strangely they were not bad though missed the usual peaky time and had a low virtually no carb tea.

15.8.13

On waking 4.8
After breakfast 6.7

Before Lunch 5.8
After lunch no test 

Before tea no test -normally peaks  
After tea 6.4 low carb tea, bacon and eggs

Before bed 4.4 - due to the low carb tea, had a treat to boost it otherwise might be hypo around midnight.

This morning 4.8

Weds 14.8.13

Waking up 4.8
After breakfast 8.3 slightly high

Lunch 9.2 very high for time of day
After lunch no test

Before tea 10.3
After tea 10.5

Bed time 5.2 back to normal acceptable range for bed. 

Tues on driving meter so tests relate to driving checks.

Mon 12.8.13

Waking up 4.6
After breakfast 6.8

Before Lunch 5.6
After lunch (missed timed test so 3 hrs after) 10.7

Before tea test not done as to close to previous test.
After tea 10.8

Bed time 9.3 way to high for me at this time.


----------



## Redkite

In the light of one or two recent posts where people have been thinking everyone but them has this thing under control....his waking BG was 10.8.   Starting with a high BG always puts the whole morning out!

He was 8.3 at 1am, 7.0 at 3.45am, then the moment my back was turned it started to rise!


----------



## Susicue

Again 8.3 before Breakfast.. then 6.5 two hours after I am a Type 2 with no meds, do you think I should inform docs or just take tests more often thru the day and c how things go?


----------



## LeeLee

Susicue said:


> Again 8.3 before Breakfast.. then 6.5 two hours after I am a Type 2 with no meds, do you think I should inform docs or just take tests more often thru the day and c how things go?


Have you tried having a protein snack before bed to counter the dawn phenomenon?


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all 
Very happy today woke up to a pleasant 11.6
Went to bed with a 13.6.....starting to get there!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for me


----------



## pav

Morning a 4.7 for me, which is surprising as was well above my normal bed time numbers



jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> Very happy today woke up to a pleasant 11.6
> Went to bed with a 13.6.....starting to get there!



Very good numbers for you. hope they stay that way and come down a bit more.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 for me.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning a 4.7 for me, which is surprising as was well above my normal bed time numbers
> 
> 
> 
> Very good numbers for you. hope they stay that way and come down a bit more.



I hope so pav!!


----------



## Steff

Morning 
6.9 for me


----------



## pav

Morning all, a 5.3 for me, slowly creeping up after the reduction in meds.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all :0)
17.6 today
17.8 bedtime
Least it came down .2 ;0)


----------



## runner

10.7 today after a high yesterday - think it might be because I forgot my thyroxine yesterday!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Good morning all :0)
> 17.6 today
> 17.8 bedtime
> Least it came down .2 ;0)



Good news is there's no wild swing in your BS level from night to morning that you have had before, looks like you are starting to get some ware. 

Just a question of how long it will take to work out the right insulin combination / dosage, your getting closer.


----------



## Susicue

Thanks LeeLee, will try that, BS was 9.5 before breakfast just taken again and is 11.1 (so not in the right direction.) Will go and have just protein for dinner.


----------



## Aoife

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> Very happy today woke up to a pleasant 11.6
> Went to bed with a 13.6.....starting to get there!



Excellent stuff!  Must have been the beer


----------



## jalapino

Good morning....Monday = work Grrrr!!! 
11.5 today
18.3 bedtime
Have a nice day all


----------



## runner

Morning all

3.2   Overdid night-time correction


----------



## Pumper_Sue

runner said:


> Morning all
> 
> 3.2   Overdid night-time correction



Sounds as if we belong to the same club except I woke up at 2.7


----------



## pav

Morning all another one in the 5.0's with a 5.1


----------



## Steff

morning 
7.4


----------



## Mark_Fails

*New and interesting?*

New to this and only two weeks in to intensive testing (well 3 x times / day) and now I've mastered the strip / blood method.

Over two weeks I average 9.0 at wake up/fast, then probably 7.0 before tea (that's 'evening meal' oop north as we have our dinner at lunch ), and then 8.0 before bed with a spread of perhaps 1.0 to 1.5 up/down against the average

I find it odd that my highest readings are when I have gone longest  without food.

However I find my lowest readings tend to be after a 'sensible' lunch and some intensive exercise (cycling usually), which might explain the high morning readings being due to inactivity. Perhaps

Am I analysing correctly and does my profile match others?

Mark


----------



## Susicue

My count is 8.3 again this morning, I think I am like you and it is always higher in the morning, as you say it may be because of lack of activity. Well one has to sleep....
LeeLee suggested having protein before bed, which, may help.


----------



## LeeLee

Can I suggest you do a search on the forum for the phrase 'dawn phenomenon'?  Basically, your liver chucks a load of of glucose into the system shortly before you get up.  There's a bit more to it, and I'm not an expert, but having a protein-only snack (e.g. lean ham, cheese, nuts) just before bed can reduce this.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all 
A very pleasing 9.6 
21.6 bed time


----------



## LeeLee

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> A very pleasing 9.6
> 21.6 bed time


That's SO much better this morning.   I'm pleased for you.


----------



## jalapino

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> A very pleasing 9.6
> 21.6 bed time



Thanks LeeLee me to :0)


----------



## runner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Sounds as if we belong to the same club except I woke up at 2.7



Eeuuuwww.  Hope you didn't feel too grotty during the day.

Morning all 8.5 today


----------



## Steff

morn 7.4 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.4 this morning.


----------



## pav

Morning all, back to my usual 4.4 this morning, just have to wait and see what the rest of the day brings.



jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> A very pleasing 9.6
> 21.6 bed time




Nice to see another reading in single figures, your getting there.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning all, back to my usual 4.4 this morning, just have to wait and see what the rest of the day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see another reading in single figures, your getting there.



Cheers pav just need to get those evening numbers down.
Glad to see your morning level back to norm :0)


----------



## Mark_Fails

*Protein*

Thanks for the Protein advice!   I'll pick at some cheese and cooked meat before bed tonight to measure the effect before my diabetes nurse ups my Metformin dose tomorrow.

Once again. Great support and advice peeps.

Hopefully one day I can pass something on to another newbie to this .....   I need to give it a name I think.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.6 for me


----------



## Susicue

Up this morning to 10.3, didn't have breakfast till 10:30 (silly me).

Been feeling tired of late,.  any ideas on what I can do (food wise) to give me more energy.


----------



## pav

Afternoon, this morning was a 4.6 and at bedtime a bit high at 9.5.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hypo for me  Have knocked the pump basal back a bit for the morning.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hypo for me  Have knocked the pump basal back a bit for the morning.



So sorry to here that sue 

I hope you feel better x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> So sorry to here that sue
> 
> I hope you feel better x



Oh it ok ta Ant, doesn't affect me just don't like seeing the low numbers.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today after a restless night due to the heat


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me today after a restless night due to the heat



It is starting to get muggy again alan, are youngest was up a lot last night due to the heat 

7.8 pre bed
10.0 today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> It is starting to get muggy again alan, are youngest was up a lot last night due to the heat
> 
> 7.8 pre bed
> 10.0 today



That's interesting Ant - you rose slightly rather than having a massive drop in levels!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> That's interesting Ant - you rose slightly rather than having a massive drop in levels!



Is that bad?


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Is that bad?



Nope!       I was a little worried that if you continued with dropping 10 mmol/l overnight you would have a problem if you were in single figures before bed  In an ideal world your levels should vary by 2 mmol/l up or down, which is what you have achieved last night


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Nope!       I was a little worried that if you continued with dropping 10 mmol/l overnight you would have a problem if you were in single figures before bed  In an ideal world your levels should vary by 2 mmol/l up or down, which is what you have achieved last night



Good stuff! be nice to get a normal pattern...getting there slowly


----------



## pav

Morning all, back in the 4.0's again with a 4.7. 



jalapino said:


> It is starting to get muggy again alan, are youngest was up a lot last night due to the heat
> 
> 7.8 pre bed
> 10.0 today



Think that's the best I seen your levels, for a good while. Its nice to see your effort is starting to give you the right results.


----------



## Steff

morning 7.3 for me


----------



## Susicue

8.0 this morning, 

Little lower than it has been in the mornings, goes down 2 hours after breakfast.


----------



## runner

Morning all  3.2 this morning - back to the drawing board!


----------



## Naty

9.2 here, very unusual to have anything below 9 in the morning - I think it's my body putting its own 'spike' in overnight as mentioned elsewhere in these pages.  This was borne out by going to a friend's for dinner on a Tuesday night and finishing off with an almond Magnum (ahem).  Next morning I was an almost respectable 7.2...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today after another restless night


----------



## jalapino

8.4 for me woop! Woop!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> 8.4 for me woop! Woop!



Terrific! What were you before bed or didn't you have enough strips to test?


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3 .....


----------



## pav

Morning a 4.7 for me, did not get much sleep, woke in the early hours tested as no reason to wake up and was 4.8. Just put it down to one of those restless nights again.


----------



## jalapino

My meter was at work!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> My meter was at work!



Oh yes, I remember now! Get a spare meter!  Perhaps the nurse will give you unlimited strips so long as she takes away your meter...


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Oh yes, I remember now! Get a spare meter!  Perhaps the nurse will give you unlimited strips so long as she takes away your meter...



Ha ha! Love it Alan! :0)


----------



## Susicue

later in the day 7.4 yesterday, bedtime 10.3 this morning 8.7,

thanks for all the info.. this site is great, it's nice to know someone is out there that knows and understands


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> later in the day 7.4 yesterday, bedtime 10.3 this morning 8.7,
> 
> thanks for all the info.. this site is great, it's nice to know someone is out there that knows and understands



You're welcome Susiecue  How are the walking and the swimming going?


----------



## Susicue

walking about 4,000 steps per day, swimming coming along.,

Doing more gardening as well. trying to keep active. thanks again for your support, now don't feel so alone.


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> walking about 4,000 steps per day, swimming coming along.,
> 
> Doing more gardening as well. trying to keep active. thanks again for your support, now don't feel so alone.



Glad to hear it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.5


----------



## pav

Morning. a high of 5.5 for me.


----------



## jalapino

Morning 9.6


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Morning 9.6



Wow another reading in single figures  this will be getting the norm for you soon. How are you feeling now they are coming down?


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Wow another reading in single figures  this will be getting the norm for you soon. How are you feeling now they are coming down?



Thanks pav I must say it's good to wake up to single numbers, I would say I do feel a bit more perky just need to get my daytime numbers down and stable to start to feel like the old me again


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

10.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> 10.0 for me



Ooh! Just missed the single figures - probably the stress from yesterday. Hope you have a good day today


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Just missed the single figures - probably the stress from yesterday. Hope you have a good day today



I no was close....went to bed with a 10.2 so very nice and close 

Enjoy your day alan


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I no was close....went to bed with a 10.2 so very nice and close
> 
> Enjoy your day alan



Well, that's brilliant actually, that you stayed so steady overnight!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 5.2 for me


----------



## pav

Morning all, back in the 4.0's today with a 4.7


----------



## AJLang

Jalapino great that you stayed so steady overnight.

Well done Pav on getting back to excellent levels


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone 5.2 for me



Ah, great numbers Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan I'm very pleased


----------



## AlisonM

Haven't bothered posting waking BGs for a while because they've been consistently in the fours and fives. 5.2 this morning (snap Amanda  ).


----------



## Steff

Hi,

7.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi,
> 
> 7.5 for me



Pretty similar to me these days Steff. Are you still on the Victoza?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Pretty similar to me these days Steff. Are you still on the Victoza?



Yeh Alan steady all the time now well between 6.5 and 8! Lol


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I no was close....went to bed with a 10.2 so very nice and close
> 
> Enjoy your day alan



Haha! I just came across a new term for when you stay rock steady and flat overnight - planking!


----------



## pav

Steff said:


> Yeh Alan steady all the time now well between 6.5 and 8! Lol



Steff as you are on victoza, how do you find it? Are you on any other diabetic meds, as I am trying to get the doctors to let me try it to try and help with the peaks I keep getting.


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Jalapino great that you stayed so steady overnight.
> 
> Well done Pav on getting back to excellent levels



Thank you ajlang


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Haha! I just came across a new term for when you stay rock steady and flat overnight - planking!



He he love it


----------



## pav

AJLang said:


> Jalapino great that you stayed so steady overnight.
> 
> Well done Pav on getting back to excellent levels



Thanks AJ, unfortunately the rest of the day went pear shaped with a 10.3 after lunch and was still climbing to 12.0 before tea, had a few grapes and now paying for it.   

Even worse for me I was high before the shopping trip and still high when finished the shopping, where normally its treat time to ensure I make it back home above 5.0.


----------



## will2016

not been posting as I felt ashamed at my levels, but for the last week I have been hovering just below 7, and a bit higher at weekends coz I am naughty, a lot lower than they have been though, my annual MOT level 5 weeks ago was 11.8, best one in months last Wednesday was 6.8, so going in the right direction I guess,


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> not been posting as I felt ashamed at my levels, but for the last week I have been hovering just below 7, and a bit higher at weekends coz I am naughty, a lot lower than they have been though, my annual MOT level 5 weeks ago was 11.8, best one in months last Wednesday was 6.8, so going in the right direction I guess,



Never be ashamed Will, no-one here will judge you. This is a difficult condition to manage and the majority of humans don't even need to give it a second thought!

Good to hear you are getting back on track with the numbers, onwards and downwards!


----------



## pav

Agree with Alan, I found its easier to post your numbers as you get encouragement when getting good numbers and help with ideas when ones numbers are high.

When I first joined the forum mine were in the teens to the 20's, now they are in the 4's to the 12's and a few occasions a bit higher, still working on getting them better.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

will2016 said:


> not been posting as I felt ashamed at my levels, but for the last week I have been hovering just below 7, and a bit higher at weekends coz I am naughty, a lot lower than they have been though, my annual MOT level 5 weeks ago was 11.8, best one in months last Wednesday was 6.8, so going in the right direction I guess,



Will, there's no need to be ashamed of your numbers  Look at your numbers as work in progress. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Down in the 2's again this morning. Now totally fed up with the low numbers. My pump is set at 0 basal for 4 hours and I'm still low. Going to try a little bit of steroid before bed just to see if that helps.
Can only think my cortisol levels are far to low due to the stress of my fathers ill health.


----------



## pav

Sue hope your levels do come up asap, its a wonder your still standing, I felt absolutely rubbish when I had a 2.6.


----------



## Northerner

Hope the steroid helps raise your levels Sue.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today - hurrah!


----------



## Steff

morning 6.9 for me


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today - hurrah!



WOOO HOOO!!! Alan!!! ^5

Well went to bed with a 18.1 then woke up to a 11.4

Beautiful  day here so going to make the most of it


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.2 for me this morning so am pleased with that as far better than the 2's of late.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.2 for me this morning so am pleased with that as far better than the 2's of late.



Good stuff sue


----------



## pav

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.2 for me this morning so am pleased with that as far better than the 2's of late.




Snap, a 5.2 as well for me though slightly higher than my normal, glad you got your levels back up.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Snap, a 5.2 as well for me though slightly higher than my normal, glad you got your levels back up.



5.2 still very good pav


----------



## Pumper_Sue

pav said:


> Snap, a 5.2 as well for me though slightly higher than my normal, glad you got your levels back up.



Thank you 
Looks like everyone is showing improvements this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## gabriele

Good morning all
had a bad night with my whipped cross , the name (Silly) Lily . She had some breathing problems and needed TLC . I'm surprise , it is a 6.3 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Good morning all
> had a bad night with my whipped cross , the name (Silly) Lily . She had some breathing problems and needed TLC . I'm surprise , it is a 6.3 this morning.



Hope Lily (and you!) have a better day than you did a night


----------



## Steff

morning 
7.4 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Ouch! 10.7 this morning, no earthly idea why?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Ouch! 10.7 this morning, no earthly idea why?



Goodness! I wonder where that one came from? Hope it's a one-off!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Goodness! I wonder where that one came from? Hope it's a one-off!



Me too. I had a lot of pain yesterday and took the highest doses of my pain killers, that's the only thing I can think of that might have caused it. Do Ibuprofen and Codeine affect BGs, does anyone know?


----------



## pav

Morning, started with another 5.3 after being high again last night 11.4 after tea and 8.5 before bed. Guessed right things would not be right today  after breakfast 11.1  




AlisonM said:


> Me too. I had a lot of pain yesterday and took the highest doses of my pain killers, that's the only thing I can think of that might have caused it. Do Ibuprofen and Codeine affect BGs, does anyone know?



Wish I could help with the pain killers, I take codeine when I absolutely have to, unfortunately the last time I took it my BS were all over the place.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## gabriele

Morning all 
5.2 for me , breakfast before dogwalk it is


----------



## aim's

Good morning all, 5.3 for me. Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Morning all
> 5.2 for me , breakfast before dogwalk it is





aim's said:


> Good morning all, 5.3 for me. Have a good day.



Great numbers ladies!


----------



## jalapino

Well finally 7.1
In you're face big D!!!
:0)


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Well finally 7.1
> In you're face big D!!!
> :0)



Woohoo!


----------



## pav

Morning all, 5.1 for me.



jalapino said:


> Well finally 7.1
> In you're face big D!!!
> :0)



Now that's a good number, finally the hard work is paying off  , you will be going for the 6'0's next .


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8 for me


----------



## jalapino

Very happy pav ;0)


----------



## AlisonM

A bit lower at 7.2 this morning, but still too high for me.


----------



## Susicue

9.3 this morning, seems to be going in the wrong direction (where's that map)... need to perhaps take more protein of an evening to see if that works. it does go lower thru the day odd......


----------



## Susicue

forgot to say my appointment for my eye exam has come thru, 24th Sept so will then see if I need laser treatment or not, wish me luck,


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> forgot to say my appointment for my eye exam has come thru, 24th Sept so will then see if I need laser treatment or not, wish me luck,



Good luck Susiecue  I find out on Friday if I will need it, so keep your fingers crossed for me too!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good luck Susiecue  I find out on Friday if I will need it, so keep your fingers crossed for me too!



I will be keeping all of my fingers crossed for both of you ;0)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, after going to bed on a 5.7 - result!


----------



## gabriele

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today, after going to bed on a 5.7 - result!



That is pretty stable !
Last night I was on 11 but I woke up on 6.5 .


----------



## jalapino

Morning 10.5 doh!!! 
;0)


----------



## pav

Morning all 3.9 for me  can point it towards the bacon sarnie I had for tea, seams when I have fried food (no added oil or fat) sends me lower than expected. Can't have fry ups every day, putting on weight as it is.




Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today, after going to bed on a 5.7 - result!



Very good for you Alan 




jalapino said:


> Morning 10.5 doh!!!
> ;0)



Think we should just call this one a blip in the new scheme , did you eat anything different?


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning all 3.9 for me  can point it towards the bacon sarnie I had for tea, seams when I have fried food (no added oil or fat) sends me lower than expected. Can't have fry ups every day, putting on weight as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for you Alan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think we should just call this one a blip in the new scheme , did you eat anything different?



Had risotto for dinner doh! ;0)


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Had risotto for dinner doh! ;0)



Risotto rice can spike you blood sugar levels as it is short grain - better to go for a long grain, like basmati


----------



## Aoife

woken up to a 17.4, a horrible sore throat, a high temperature and a hacking cough and a mouth like the desert
I hate my stupid blood sugars when I'm ill 
I hate being ill 

Time to dig out those sick day rules


----------



## Northerner

Aoife said:


> woken up to a 17.4, a horrible sore throat, a high temperature and a hacking cough and a mouth like the desert
> I hate my stupid blood sugars when I'm ill
> I hate being ill
> 
> Time to dig out those sick day rules



Ack! Sorry to hear this Aoife  Hope you can get things under control and you get better soon


----------



## Susicue

Thanks for the good wishes on eye appointment, I will be thinking of you on Friday, I will definately keep my fingers crossed, hope all goes well. Woke this morning 8.3 again.


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> woken up to a 17.4, a horrible sore throat, a high temperature and a hacking cough and a mouth like the desert
> I hate my stupid blood sugars when I'm ill
> I hate being ill
> 
> Time to dig out those sick day rules



Oh dear! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AlisonM

An improvement today again at 6.7.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=450844#post450844

25/08
*20.7* - teatime 
*no test *- bedtime 
*no test *- this morning
*16.7 *lunchtime

26/08
*16.2* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime 
*no test *- this morning
*7.6* lunchtime

27/08
*4.1* - bedtime
*4.0* - this morning

28/08
*11.4* - bedtime
*no test *- this morning
*10.0* - lunchtime

29/08
*10.3* - bedtime
*3.8* - this morning - had 5 jelly babies then BG was *8.7
*


----------



## will2016

6.4 waking today 
weird one yesterday 10.1 for no reason, had low carb meals and nothing sweet all day, just up, but mostly 7 or below over the last 2 weeks


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 6.4 waking today
> weird one yesterday 10.1 for no reason, had low carb meals and nothing sweet all day, just up, but mostly 7 or below over the last 2 weeks



Looking good Will  I wouldn't worry unduly about the 10.1, it may have been a blip with the meter, which can happen from time to time - the main thing is a good trend which it sounds like you have


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=450844#post450844
> 
> 25/08
> *20.7* - teatime
> *no test *- bedtime
> *no test *- this morning
> *16.7 *lunchtime
> 
> 26/08
> *16.2* - teatime
> *no test *- bedtime
> *no test *- this morning
> *7.6* lunchtime
> 
> 27/08
> *4.1* - bedtime
> *4.0* - this morning
> 
> 28/08
> *11.4* - bedtime
> *no test *- this morning
> *10.0* - lunchtime
> 
> 29/08
> *10.3* - bedtime
> *3.8* - this morning - had 5 jelly babies then BG was *8.7
> *



Still not back into doing all your tests are you Gill? Naughty diabetic!  Did you have anything when you had the 4.1 on the 27th?


----------



## cherrycake

7.3 on waking this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Still not back into doing all your tests are you Gill? Naughty diabetic!  Did you have anything when you had the 4.1 on the 27th?




No I need a good shouting at - I'm not just a naughy diabetic but a very very very naughty diabetic  . From what i can remember I think I may have had a sandwich (cheese spread) 2 slices for supper on the 27th - that's another thing is that I'm not filling in my food diary properly either 

Maybe I should write a hundred lines saying what I need to do to get me back into my good diabetic ways again


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> No I need a good shouting at - I'm not just a naughy diabetic but a very very very naughty diabetic  . From what i can remember I think I may have had a sandwich (cheese spread) 2 slices for supper on the 27th - that's another thing is that I'm not filling in my food diary properly either
> 
> Maybe I should write a hundred lines saying what I need to do to get me back into my good diabetic ways again



Do it, or I'll send you to your room and you can't come down until you've learned to be a good diabetic! And no TV in the room either young lady!


----------



## jalapino

Good morning 

7.2 for me today ^5

bedtime 7.0 ^5

Lowest yesterday 6.0 

I no....show off!! 

Have a nice Friday all!!!


----------



## LeeLee

jalapino said:


> Good morning
> 
> 7.2 for me today ^5
> 
> bedtime 7.0 ^5
> 
> Lowest yesterday 6.0
> 
> I no....show off!!
> 
> Have a nice Friday all!!!



Wow!  I'm so pleased for you.  You'll be posting 5s before long!


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> Wow!  I'm so pleased for you.  You'll be posting 5s before long!



Thank you very much 

To be honest I would be glad to stick at these numbers then I don't have to worry about having a hypo!


----------



## gabriele

jalapino said:


> Good morning
> 
> 7.2 for me today ^5
> 
> bedtime 7.0 ^5
> 
> Lowest yesterday 6.0
> 
> I no....show off!!
> 
> Have a nice Friday all!!!



Before I read your post now  I put the coffee cup down . But these readings are very good . I'm very happy for you .
For me it is  8.2 , bedtime 7.1


----------



## jalapino

gabriele said:


> Before I read your post now  I put the coffee cup down . But these readings are very good . I'm very happy for you .
> For me it is  8.2 , bedtime 7.1



Glad you put your coffee down first 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Lauras87

3.0 - my third waking hypo this week.

Don't know what's going on


----------



## cherrycake

Good morning! 6.2 on waking


----------



## cherrycake

jalapino said:


> Good morning
> 
> 7.2 for me today ^5
> 
> bedtime 7.0 ^5
> 
> Lowest yesterday 6.0
> 
> I no....show off!!
> 
> Have a nice Friday all!!!



Well done you!  you got there!


----------



## jalapino

cherrycake said:


> Well done you!  you got there!



Thankyou very much! :0)
I see you have a good morning re!ading to


----------



## pav

Morning all,  4.6 for me.



jalapino said:


> Good morning
> 
> 7.2 for me today ^5
> 
> bedtime 7.0 ^5
> 
> Lowest yesterday 6.0
> 
> I no....show off!!
> 
> Have a nice Friday all!!!



This is not on  , used to seeing you in the high teens and 20.0's. Well done, looks like the new you is here to stay  .


----------



## Aoife

12.9, the first reading in over 24 hours that doesn't end with at least a "teen"


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Morning all,  4.6 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not on  , used to seeing you in the high teens and 20.0's. Well done, looks like the new you is here to stay  .



Cheers pav :0)

Feeling so much better!


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> 12.9, the first reading in over 24 hours that doesn't end with at least a "teen"



Hope things improve for you toady :0)


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Cheers pav :0)
> 
> Feeling so much better!



Wish I was feeling better, feel like a muck heap.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

*8.0* - bedtime
*12.5* - this morning

First morning of trying to be a good diabetic like I was before my hols and doing bedtime & morning(fasting) testing - I need lots of encouragement please


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning
> 
> *8.0* - bedtime
> *12.5* - this morning
> 
> First morning of trying to be a good diabetic like I was before my hols and doing bedtime & morning(fasting) testing - I need lots of encouragement please



Good to hear Gill! Keep up the good work, you were doing so well before you went away!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Gill! Keep up the good work, you were doing so well before you went away!




Thank you


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you



I expect to see a bedtime and a waking result here tomorrow Gill - no excuses because it's the weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## gabriele

Good morning
Bedtime 11.8 , waking 9.2  , no good


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Good morning
> Bedtime 11.8 , waking 9.2  , no good



You're reasonably steady overnight, which suggests the insulatard is at the right dose, looks like you could have done with a bit more novorapid with your evening meal to get your bedtime level down a bit


----------



## gabriele

Northerner said:


> You're reasonably steady overnight, which suggests the insulatard is at the right dose, looks like you could have done with a bit more novorapid with your evening meal to get your bedtime level down a bit



That was the  " no good "  bit . I had a correction dose novo just after the 11.8 , sometimes I have the feeling novorapid does not do what it should do like working ?


----------



## pav

Good morning a surprising 4.4, especially after yesterdays after tea of 12.4   and still at 10.0 at midnight .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.5 this morning with no night time hypo so hopeful night basal is now correct.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning...8.4 for me today 
18.8 pre bed


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.5 this morning with no night time hypo so hopeful night basal is now correct.



Good news Sue


----------



## Steff

morning hit n miss week, woke to 9.3 today


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning...8.4 for me today
> 18.8 pre bed



How long after eating was your bedtime reading taken? It seems surprising that some nights you can be rock steady overnight, but then you have a huge drop of over 10 mmol/l


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning   

*14.9* - bedtime
*4.0* - this morning - had 4 jelly babies then BG was *7.8*

Please keep the encouragement coming for me to do my bedtime & morning/fasting testing


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning
> 
> *14.9* - bedtime
> *4.0* - this morning - had 4 jelly babies then BG was *7.8*
> 
> Please keep the encouragement coming for me to do my bedtime & morning/fasting testing



That's quite a drop overnight Gill, can you think why it might have happened? How long after eating did you take your bedtime reading? 

Keep up the good work, I've got my eye on you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's quite a drop overnight Gill, can you think why it might have happened? How long after eating did you take your bedtime reading?



I ate at 19:33pm and did bedtime reading at 23:28pm. Teatime reading was *13.0*. We had shop bought breaded scampi (6 pcs)/garlic & herb fish bites (6 pcs)/crispy fish bites (6 pcs)/pasta (penne) - only a very small amount because I don't like too much pasta/tiger chest 2 small slices - I didn't eat everything and left quite a lot - had 5u QA plus 2u correction for the 13.0




Northerner said:


> Keep up the good work, I've got my eye on you!



Thank you so much, where would I or anyone else be without the forum and of course yourself


----------



## AlisonM

Up again this last two days. 8.8 yesterday and 8.2 today. No idea why.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> How long after eating was your bedtime reading taken? It seems surprising that some nights you can be rock steady overnight, but then you have a huge drop of over 10 mmol/l



Hi alan  well I injected at 5.30pm as normal ate half an hour later, we had a couple of onion rings and some chicken strips and salad...then tested 2 hours later and was 15.1.

Went to bed at 11.30pm and was 18.8.....so I do not no?

I did have 2 cans of stronbow as it was Friday but that's it! about 9.00pm.

I have a noticed I still get spikes in the day especially when I am working hard at work, still get 15-18 during the day then can go as low as 6.0.

I wonder if a different insulin would be better?

I do not want to increase dose as I am fairly stable and do not want to drop to low.


----------



## LeeLee

jalapino said:


> I did have 2 cans of stronbow as it was Friday but that's it! about 9.00pm.



I'm not on insulin, but I've noticed that dry wine and cider (not at the same time LOL) lower my BG overnight.


----------



## AlisonM

I reckon it was the onion rings Jalapino, they do the same thing to me. Pity that, I really like them.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> I reckon it was the onion rings Jalapino, they do the same thing to me. Pity that, I really like them.



We sorter thought onion rings are better than chips


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> I'm not on insulin, but I've noticed that dry wine and cider (not at the same time LOL) lower my BG overnight.



I dunno.....both at the same time might be fun lol


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> We sorter thought onion rings are better than chips



They are, but only a bit. It's  probably the batter.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> They are, but only a bit. It's  probably the batter.



awwww! but there so nice


----------



## Aoife

Cider always pushes me high, I spend a lot of time at festivals over the summer and cider is my drink of choice, I normally have to take 2 units of rapid every 2 pints just to stop me shooting sky high

My waking test was so embarrassingly bad this morning I refuse to post it!


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> Cider always pushes me high, I spend a lot of time at festivals over the summer and cider is my drink of choice, I normally have to take 2 units of rapid every 2 pints just to stop me shooting sky high
> 
> My waking test was so embarrassingly bad this morning I refuse to post it!



Oh go on tell us!!!!


----------



## will2016

7.2, this morning,  fairly pleased as I had a mega hungry day and kept snacking


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 7.2, this morning,  fairly pleased as I had a mega hungry day and kept snacking



Nice one Will


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.



Nice number Alan 

9.9 for me.....just in there! 

10.5 before bed so nice and close


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Nice number Alan
> 
> 9.9 for me.....just in there!
> 
> 10.5 before bed so nice and close



Good stuff Ant


----------



## rossi_mac

6.8 today highest for a fair while, yes numbers been v good lately after an hba1c of 7.0


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> 6.8 today highest for a fair while, yes numbers been v good lately after an hba1c of 7.0



Good to hear from you again Rossi  What was your bedtime reading like?


----------



## rossi_mac

Not great last night in the 9's from memory.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Not great last night in the 9's from memory.



Well, it's not a bad waking level then  I guess you are coming up for your 5th 'diaversary' in a couple of months - hard to know where the time went! It would be great if you could make it to the forum's 5th birthday in November!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Well, it's not a bad waking level then  I guess you are coming up for your 5th 'diaversary' in a couple of months - hard to know where the time went! It would be great if you could make it to the forum's 5th birthday in November!



That's a cracking idea! I'll put it on the calendar, once I know when it is!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> That's a cracking idea! I'll put it on the calendar, once I know when it is!



November 9th - Forum 5th birthday, London, Penderel's Oak


----------



## gabriele

Back to normal , Bedtime 7.8 , morning 7.6


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.



A very good number for you. 

Looks like mine are all over the place, 5.2 this morning. At 11:30 pm down to 3.8  (early tea). Before tea was 8.8 then after tea a high of 12.4


----------



## Steff

6.6 for me .............


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> 6.6 for me .............



Nice one Steff.
Mine was 2.9 plus another hypo in the night.
Have cut basal back even more as dropped to 1.8 very quickly yesterday afternoon as well.
Looks like a case of going right back to basics and resetting my basal from scratch.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Nice one Steff.
> Mine was 2.9 plus another hypo in the night.
> Have cut basal back even more as dropped to 1.8 very quickly yesterday afternoon as well.
> Looks like a case of going right back to basics and resetting my basal from scratch.



Wow Sue  Hope you can get the balance right soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone   

*13.4* -teatime
*no test *(was a naughty diabetic again  ) - bedtime - evening out - went to watch a gig at the local 
*5.7* - this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> *13.4* -teatime
> *no test *(was a naughty diabetic again  ) - bedtime - evening out - went to watch a gig at the local
> *5.7* - this morning



Oi! No slipping and no more excuses! Bedtime test tonight please!


----------



## Aoife

A bacteria induced 17.7 this morning, corrected with 8  units which bought me down before breakfast to 8.4  sadly back into low teens again 

Rather peeved as: 
1) I hoped the antibiotics I'm on would have started to kick in by now (the amount of pus in my throat says this is not the case) 
2) I'm going on holiday next saturday (camping in Cornwall) and this had better bloody well be sorted by then. 
3) I have the dreaded HbA1c the week I come back and it's going to be awful

*grumpy*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Aoife said:


> A bacteria induced 17.7 this morning, corrected with 8  units which bought me down before breakfast to 8.4  sadly back into low teens again
> 
> Rather peeved as:
> 1) I hoped the antibiotics I'm on would have started to kick in by now (the amount of pus in my throat says this is not the case)
> 2) I'm going on holiday next saturday (camping in Cornwall) and this had better bloody well be sorted by then.
> 3) I have the dreaded HbA1c the week I come back and it's going to be awful
> 
> *grumpy*



Sorry you are so unwell Aoife, do you think it would be a good idea to think about increasing your basal whilst running so high?

Nosey hat is now on... where abouts are you camping in Cornwall?


----------



## Aoife

To be fair I hadn't thought about increasing basal as normally any illness would be over by now (I'm not one for being sick normally!) but I'll start tonight!

I'm going to Perranporth on holiday, hoping for an Indian Summer


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Aoife said:


> To be fair I hadn't thought about increasing basal as normally any illness would be over by now (I'm not one for being sick normally!) but I'll start tonight!
> 
> I'm going to Perranporth on holiday, hoping for an Indian Summer



Hope you soon feel better 
I'm the other end of Cornwall up nr the border


----------



## Aoife

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm the other end of Cornwall up nr the border



I'm very jealous, Cornwall is my favourite place ever!  Makesure you order the sunshine for me!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Aoife said:


> I'm very jealous, Cornwall is my favourite place ever!  Makesure you order the sunshine for me!



Knowing my luck I would get the order wrong and you will end up with liquid sunshine


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Good Morning 9.2 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7 ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.9 this morning after yet another low. Another large chunk of basal has been removed for that section.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

*8.2* - bedtime
*15.5* - this morning


----------



## pav

Morning, a 4.9 for me after a mild hypo of 3.7 last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## runner

Morning.  3 for me - just waiting for juice to kick in.


----------



## Aoife

9.8!  Finally!  And it makes me really happy!!!!! 

(Never thought a 9.8 would make me happy!)


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning.  3 for me - just waiting for juice to kick in.



Never nice to wake up to a 3 - hope things are stable through the day 


Aoife said:


> 9.8!  Finally!  And it makes me really happy!!!!!
> 
> (Never thought a 9.8 would make me happy!)



Glad to see you are on the road to recovery!


----------



## Steff

morning 7.4 ..........


----------



## Glo

Thought I'd join in with the fun 6.8 for me this morning starting to get to grips with it at long last, finding the forum really helpful not alone!


----------



## Northerner

Glo said:


> Thought I'd join in with the fun 6.8 for me this morning starting to get to grips with it at long last, finding the forum really helpful not alone!



Good stuff Glo! Diabetes can be a very isolating condition, but not in here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.9 this morning  Off to buy some sugar free jelly for a complete basal test at the weekend.


----------



## pav

4.6 this morning, after a 4.6 at 10:30 last night had a snack of 2 fruit bar biscuits 21 g and a few fruit pastels. Thought I might of over done the snack, but was ok this morning, fell asleep for once, no test to see what the snack peaked at.


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> 9.8!  Finally!  And it makes me really happy!!!!! View attachment 589
> 
> (Never thought a 9.8 would make me happy!)



Excellent stuff! :0)


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 4.6 this morning, after a 4.6 at 10:30 last night had a snack of 2 fruit bar biscuits 21 g and a few fruit pastels. Thought I might of over done the snack, but was ok this morning, fell asleep for once, no test to see what the snack peaked at.



Looks like you got things spot on pav


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> 4.6 this morning, after a 4.6 at 10:30 last night had a snack of 2 fruit bar biscuits 21 g and a few fruit pastels. Thought I might of over done the snack, but was ok this morning, fell asleep for once, no test to see what the snack peaked at.



Good stuff! :0) 
Really good numbers.

I won,t be posting mine today!


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Good stuff! :0)
> Really good numbers.
> 
> I won,t be posting mine today!



Sounds like you were in double figures.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Sounds like you were in double figures.



yesterday had normal carb intake etc and I even increased my insulin another 2 units yesterday and numbers just kept going up, seeing doc tonight......going to be a strip fight I think!! :0)


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> yesterday had normal carb intake etc and I even increased my insulin another 2 units yesterday and numbers just kept going up, seeing doc tonight......going to be a strip fight I think!! :0)



Good luck with the strip fight again, you need a min of 200 a month, 300 would be very nice. Not tied to a monthly allowance, as some months you could use more and others less the good old swings and roundabout syndrome.

I did the opposite with tea last night carbs were increased and levels went low.


----------



## jalapino

How odd pav!!


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> How odd pav!!



That sums me up, anything to be different.


----------



## will2016

bless me diabetes for I have sinned 8.6, i was mugged by a kitkat last night,


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> bless me diabetes for I have sinned 8.6, i was mugged by a kitkat last night,



Keep alert! I've heard there are bands of Twixes roaming the neighbourhood!


----------



## will2016

don't like twixes, and the dog saved me from the kitkat monsters by destroying them all, she knows you know


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning a 5.0 for me, though been up for around 11/2 hours.


----------



## Glo

Good morning 6.0 for me today. Am at the hospital this morning for an EEG hopefully find out why I've had 3 seizures in the past month.


----------



## Aoife

Good luck Glo, hope you get some answers

8.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Glo said:


> Good morning 6.0 for me today. Am at the hospital this morning for an EEG hopefully find out why I've had 3 seizures in the past month.



Good luck Glo, I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Northerner

Aoife said:


> 8.8 for me this morning



Coming back down!


----------



## Northerner

Where's whiskysmum? I didn't see a post from you here yesterday!


----------



## Glo

Thank you for your messages, so far MRI, ECG & CT have been clear will post when I have the results of EEG


----------



## Aoife

Northerner said:


> Coming back down!



It is!  I'm still on quite an increased amount of basal which if today goes adequately I will start reducing my doses starting with this evening.  Back to work tomorrow so my activity levels will increase and I really can't go hypo at work!


----------



## jalapino

Glo said:


> Thank you for your messages, so far MRI, ECG & CT have been clear will post when I have the results of EEG



Yes good luck hope all goes well for you :0)


----------



## pav

Glo said:


> Good morning 6.0 for me today. Am at the hospital this morning for an EEG hopefully find out why I've had 3 seizures in the past month.



Good luck with the EEG.


----------



## Steff

Good luck glo


6.6 here


----------



## AlisonM

Been running high in the mornings for the last week, mostly in the 7s. 7.6 this morning. I reckon it has to be the codeine, but I can't manage with out them.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 ...


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.4 for me 2 hours after getting up.


----------



## Glo

Good morning all, 5.8 for me, plus 5lb lost things looking up


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning, 5.4 for me 2 hours after getting up.



Why the sad face pav? 5.4 is pretty much perfect! 



Glo said:


> Good morning all, 5.8 for me, plus 5lb lost things looking up



Excellent Glo - and very well done on the weight loss!


----------



## LeeLee

A truly awful (for me) 6.2 this morning.   I feel hungover and lethargic, despite no alcohol at all.

My Weds night off double-D (diabetes and diet) last night took the form of pizza followed by ice cream - lots of both.  Bad idea, will have to think of something else next week.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning :0)
9.6 today


----------



## will2016

6.4 today


----------



## Cleo

7.2 before bed
Woke at 1 am at 2.7 grrrr.  Corrected my hypo with 4 jelly babies 
Tested at 6.20 was 3.7 .... Took 2 jelly babies
Tested at 7.15 was 7.0 

Might need to decrease my lantus ???


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> 7.2 before bed
> Woke at 1 am at 2.7 grrrr.  Corrected my hypo with 4 jelly babies
> Tested at 6.20 was 3.7 .... Took 2 jelly babies
> Tested at 7.15 was 7.0
> 
> Might need to decrease my lantus ???



Certainly looks like it Cleo


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Certainly looks like it Cleo



Thanks Alan, I'll try taking 12u this evening as opposed to the standard 13u.  It's the THIRD night in a row that its happened so I don't think it's a fluke at all.  In any case I guess the good news is that on all 3 occasions I woke up and was able to treat the hypo as opposed to sleeping through and having a re bound high


----------



## Steff

pav said:


> Morning, 5.4 for me 2 hours after getting up.



Pav if I was getting a 5.4 I'd be elated, be pleased with yourself that's good numbers x


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Pav if I was getting a 5.4 I'd be elated, be pleased with yourself that's good numbers x



I have to agree with Steff.....I would be Doing backflips!.....if I could ;0)


----------



## pav

Steff said:


> Pav if I was getting a 5.4 I'd be elated, be pleased with yourself that's good numbers x



Always in way happy my levels are low in the mornings.  its just the knock on effect when its in the 5.0's or more, it seams that the rest of the days levels run high.

Been waiting since 5 am for the on call doc to come out, 2 days on the trot not had much sleep.


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 this morning and single figures all day so far. That's much better.


----------



## AJLang

3.8 checked 15 minutes after my jelly babies 2.8


----------



## pav

AJLang said:


> 3.8 checked 15 minutes after my jelly babies 2.8



Hope you soon recovered, I seam to find the same on a few occasions have my fruit pastels leave it a while test and it goes down. I then make a mistake and over compensate sending my BS sky high.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Pav yes I then had biscuits as well as the jelly babies  which was naughty but I was fed up with the hypo. It went up to 11 but I managed to get it down to normal fairly soon


----------



## LeeLee

Back to normal today with a nice 4.9.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 .....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

A very wet morning 
Feel yucky today....but a pleasant 8.5 
Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Cleo

Took 12 u lantus instead of the usual 13.   Was 4.2 this morning and no hypos at night ! A bit low for a morning reading but no night time hypos !!!


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Took 12 u lantus instead of the usual 13.   Was 4.2 this morning and no hypos at night ! A bit low for a morning reading but no night time hypos !!!



Result!  Might still need dropping a bit more - I used to drop mine if I woke in the low 4s as your lowest levels are usually in the middle of the night when the liver is least active, so chances are you were lower at some point, but not enough to wake you.


----------



## Cleo

Thanks for your helpful feedback.  
My husband had suggested that I drop it to 11 but I thought small increments are probably better ..... Anyway I think the numbers speak for themselves so will try dropping to 11 ! (But won't tell him he was right !)


----------



## Glo

A good 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Thanks for your helpful feedback.
> My husband had suggested that I drop it to 11 but I thought small increments are probably better ..... Anyway I think the numbers speak for themselves so will try dropping to 11 ! (But won't tell him he was right !)



No, I think you are right to approach it one unit at a time at these levels. The problems for me came when I was on such a small dose of lantus that I really needed a half-unit pen - but they don't exist for lantus!


----------



## Northerner

Glo said:


> A good 6.7 for me this morning



Not bad at all Glo


----------



## AlisonM

Blast! Spoke too soon, 7.5 this morning.


----------



## pav

Morning a surprising 5.2 for me, considering did not get to bed until turned 3 this morning.


----------



## will2016

8.4 this morning  I blame the dog, she doesn't like grapes, in my defence I only a handful, I just have big hands


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today.



Spot on Alan!! 

Well 6.5 before bed 

7.2 this morning! 

Enjoy your weekend folks!


----------



## Glo

Hi all, 5.2 for me this morning. Have a good weekend


----------



## jalapino

Glo said:


> Hi all, 5.2 for me this morning. Have a good weekend



WoW!! nice result Glo....enjoy your weekend to


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Spot on Alan!!
> 
> Well 6.5 before bed
> 
> 7.2 this morning!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend folks!



Excellent Ant! 



Glo said:


> Hi all, 5.2 for me this morning. Have a good weekend



Superb!


----------



## pav

Morning looks like good results all round so far this morning, continuing with the 5's theme mine was 5.3 even with a disturbed night yet again 4th one on the trot.


----------



## Glo

Excellent Pav


----------



## Steff

7.6 for me ...


----------



## AlisonM

4.1 this morning and struggling to keep my numbers up.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> 4.1 this morning and struggling to keep my numbers up.



That's no good Alison  any idea's why?


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> That's no good Alison  any idea's why?



Murphy? 

Still in the fours, but at least managing to avoid an actual hypo so far. Being LADA/1.5 means my pancreas occasionally works right for a brief period, so it could be that I suppose. I'll have to cut down the insulin for today and see where I am tomorrow.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Murphy?
> 
> Still in the fours, but at least managing to avoid an actual hypo so far. Being LADA/1.5 means my pancreas occasionally works right for a brief period, so it could be that I suppose. I'll have to cut down the insulin for today and see where I am tomorrow.



Makes sense Alison...I guess it is even more hard work for you as you are sorter stuck in the middle.


----------



## pav

1st time for me to get in first with the daily reading  this morning its a 4.1, might get a second morning wake up reading if I can get back to bed.


----------



## pav

Morning all, second waking time this morning is 5.4, think I over corrected the not quite hypo earlier reading as was 7.4 after 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Redkite

pav said:


> Morning all, second waking time this morning is 5.4, think I over corrected the not quite hypo earlier reading as was 7.4 after 1 1/2 hours.


Snap Pav!  My son was 5.4 this morning which is spot on target (and therefore not often achieved!). 

Hope you're feeling ok?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 this morning. Must admit that's the most pleasing result for awhile as most have been creeping down to the 3's again.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.6 this morning. Must admit that's the most pleasing result for awhile as most have been creeping down to the 3's again.



Good stuff sue 

10.5 for me today....hope the weather stays sunny


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Good stuff sue
> 
> 10.5 for me today....hope the weather stays sunny



Thanks Ant, weather.............. erm the sun forgot to get up this morning. It's raining cats and dogs here.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks Ant, weather.............. erm the sun forgot to get up this morning. It's raining cats and dogs here.



Oh dear sue raining cats and dogs eh?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today, which I am pleased with. I went out for a meal last night and was feeling all smug with myself at getting (or so I thought!) my insulin dose spot on. I was 4.5 before eating. When the food arrived I guessed at a dose of 12 units: 2 hours after eating I was 8.0 and 4.5 hours after down to 5.7  However...an hour later I checked because feeling a bit odd, and I was 2.6!  Had some JBs and half an hour later had risen to 3.7 so had another then went to bed. So, very happy to wake on a 5.5!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.5 for me today, which I am pleased with. I went out for a meal last night and was feeling all smug with myself at getting (or so I thought!) my insulin dose spot on. I was 4.5 before eating. When the food arrived I guessed at a dose of 12 units: 2 hours after eating I was 8.0 and 4.5 hours after down to 5.7  However...an hour later I checked because feeling a bit odd, and I was 2.6!  Had some JBs and half an hour later had risen to 3.7 so had another then went to bed. So, very happy to wake on a 5.5!



Hope you had a nice evening alan :0)


----------



## pav

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.6 this morning. Must admit that's the most pleasing result for awhile as most have been creeping down to the 3's again.



Glad to see your levels are above 4.0, hope they stay that way for you. 



Redkite said:


> Snap Pav!  My son was 5.4 this morning which is spot on target (and therefore not often achieved!).
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok?



Feeling very tired at the moment waiting for a doctor at the moment ,  and very frustrated now 5 nights on the trot had to call them. 

Good that your son was spot on target.


----------



## Lauras87

So since I started my pump, my waking bloods are a little higher than on MDI but will be basal testing next weekend.

Wednesday I was 6.9 but had to correct due to an occlusion at 3.15
Thursday 8.5
Friday 7.7
Saturday 7.7
This morning 6.8 but corrected a high at 5am


----------



## newbs

11.7 for me this morning.    My stomach played up last night so was in pain and had to spend the night on the sofa sitting up and taking painkillers so I know the reason for it.


----------



## Steff

8.6 man grrrrrr


----------



## AlisonM

Managed to reach a staggering 6.8 before bed after a horrible hypo day. 5.5 this morning and keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## pav

AlisonM said:


> Managed to reach a staggering 6.8 before bed after a horrible hypo day. 5.5 this morning and keeping a close eye on things.



The good thing is that you managed to have a hypo free night.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lauras87 said:


> So since I started my pump, my waking bloods are a little higher than on MDI but will be basal testing next weekend.
> 
> Wednesday I was 6.9 but had to correct due to an occlusion at 3.15
> Thursday 8.5
> Friday 7.7
> Saturday 7.7
> This morning 6.8 but corrected a high at 5am



That basal test will only be good for the weekend.
Workdays need a different basal.


----------



## Lauras87

Pumper_Sue said:


> That basal test will only be good for the weekend.
> Workdays need a different basal.



I've been off all week so hope it doesn't go all wrong when I go back tomorrow.

My DSN however told me I don't need to keep testing during the night, just test before bed, then at 2am then on waking compared to your sticky note on basal tests


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lauras87 said:


> I've been off all week so hope it doesn't go all wrong when I go back tomorrow.
> 
> My DSN however told me I don't need to keep testing during the night, just test before bed, then at 2am then on waking compared to your sticky note on basal tests



Your dsn is wrong  Many people have more than a couple of basal changes from bedtime to rising in the morning. If people suffer from DP how does she expect them to find the start point of that? 
I have just checked my basal pattern and have 6 very different basal patterns from bedtime until 8AM.
Bet the author of the sticky wont be to impressed to be given your dsn's info either


----------



## will2016

8.1  oh bum


----------



## jalapino

will2016 said:


> 8.1  oh bum



That's not to bad wil  at least you were in the single numbers!


----------



## will2016

jalapino said:


> That's not to bad wil  at least you were in the single numbers!



I guess, better than 11.5-12 it was 6 weeks ago, I admit I am cheating at weekends, makes me feel human again, lowest has been 6.1, averaging about 7.2, aiming for lower but my BS makes no sense, high when I expect lows and vice versa, I think i'm unique!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 7.5 for me ......


----------



## pav

Morning, another 5.4 for me looks like my nice mid 4.0's are on the way out for the moment.


----------



## Lauras87

woke up at 17.3 & now 6.4 after correcting (think the fact i woke up with my pump tubing wrapped round my neck didnt help)


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> woke up at 17.3 & now 6.4 after correcting (think the fact i woke up with my pump tubing wrapped round my neck didnt help)



Oh dear! How did that happen? Good job it didn't strangle you!  At least you have an explanation for the high - hope things are nice and settled for you now


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

03.09
*15.7* - bedtime
*3.9* - this morning - had jelly babies then Bg was *4.7*

04.09
*13.4* -  bedtime
*3.2* - this morning - had jelly babies then BG was *7.0*

05.09
*9.9* - bedtime
*3.6* - this morning

06.09
*19.1* - bedtime
*5.9* - this morning

07.09
*20.9* - bedtime
*3.6* - this morning

08.09
*15.2* - teatime
*no test *- bedtime
*no test *- this morning
*11.4* - lunchtime


----------



## AlisonM

Much better now. 5.8 at bedtime and 5.1 this morning. Perfect.


----------



## AlisonM

Those are huge drops overnight Whiskysmum, what on earth is going on do you think? That's as bad as the rollercoatser I was on before last January and if you feel the way I did then, you must be exhausted.

I reckon you should consider talking to your surgery/clinic about the medications you're on, something isn't right there.


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! How did that happen? Good job it didn't strangle you!  At least you have an explanation for the high - hope things are nice and settled for you now



i decided to sleep with it under my pillow instead of in my dragon pump pet.....
have avoided my usual lunch time low (caused by going out walking for my lunch) *dances*

am slightly self concious by using the multiwave function that i'm ticking & it sounds like the crocodile from peter pan.....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

AlisonM said:


> Those are huge drops overnight Whiskysmum, what on earth is going on do you think? That's as bad as the rollercoatser I was on before last January and if you feel the way I did then, you must be exhausted.
> 
> I reckon you should consider talking to your surgery/clinic about the medications you're on, something isn't right there.




Hi Alison,

I've just posted in the Missing In Action thread - I'm getting there now though & starting to feel better and back eating properly again - then I'm off on holiday again in a weeks time but this time in our country - Yorkshire - Primrose Valley - Haven


----------



## newbs

11.5 before bed, 13.7 this morning - may have to put my basal back up a bit.


----------



## Glo

Hi 6.2 yesterday & 6.7 today, a bit high but I couldn't resist a slice of came last night


----------



## Glo

Should read cake, can't spell!


----------



## jalapino

Glo said:


> Should read cake, can't spell!



Glo that is not a bad reading at all...you should see my readings over the last 6 months 

You are doing very well


----------



## will2016

8.1 but got a tummy bug and its all over the place despite not eating much at all


----------



## Glo

thanks jalape?o, frightened myself silly about a month ago. Seemed to lose control had 3 seizures am now waiting for results on tests for epilepsy.  Since joining the forum I've been more disciplined and now have control.  Wish I'd found you guys years ago because the support & advice I've had in just a couple of weeks has made me rethink my attitude towards it.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today.





AlisonM said:


> Notice:
> 
> Our fearless leader has been kidnapped by some small persons dressed in green and is being held for ransom in Lapland. We have to let them keep him as we haven't got enough jelly babies to pay them with. Maybe they'll get fed up of him running all over the place and send him back.
> 
> The Management.



Glad the elves released you.  How many Jelly Babies did they demand?


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Glad the elves released you.  How many Jelly Babies did they demand?



1000 green ones   Got rid of them at last!


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> 1000 green ones   Got rid of them at last!


Yuk!  They're welcome to the green ones!


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> 1000 green ones   Got rid of them at last!



Glad they let you go!!!

Ughhhhh 14.2 - no ruddy idea why I'm still high after correcting


----------



## jalapino

Morning everyone 8.2 :0)


----------



## pav

Morning all, still in the 5.0's with a 5.1, getting a bit closer to my preferred 4.0's.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.5 after a chip supper last night - I couldn't be bothered to cook after our Susie gummy bear day so was rather pleased with the 7.5


----------



## AlisonM

A nice calm 5.1 again today. 7.5 at bedtime.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everyone  

09.09
*20.3* - bedtime
*6.5* - this morning

10.09
*20.0* - bedtime
no test - this morning
*13.2* - lunchtime


----------



## newbs

8.4 before bed, 8.7 this morning.  Getting better.


----------



## Glo

5.9 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Glo said:


> 5.9 for me this morning



Perfect!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 ......


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Glo

Good morning all, 6.8 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.6 at 5am after 7 jelly babies 6.2 when I got up


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today.



Copy cat


----------



## AlisonM

6.5 today after the DSN said she'd like it if I could be a bit higher in the mornings and should have a wee snack before bed as low 5's was 'too low' for her. So I did and I was... Higher I mean.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody  

*10.7* - bedtime
*4.7* - this morning


----------



## will2016

6.9 this A.M.


----------



## pav

A bit late to post (computer up the creek) another 5.1 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.6 - another morning hypo BUT soooooooooo much better to have them than the really high morning figures that I was having before going on the pump.  Tricky to know whether to alter my basal because of the gastro so think I will stick with the chance of lower BGs when I wake up - it's a good excuse for jelly babies


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5 for me


----------



## gabriele

Morning all
bedtime 7.2 , morning 7.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## will2016

6.4 today


----------



## Lauras87

14.4 & I thought I'd cracked it yesterday


----------



## Cleo

Morning all
4.40 : 3.5 treated with 3 JBs
5.20 :3.4 treated with same as above
6.50 : 11.7 GGGRRRRRRRR 
Any thoughts ?? Apart from perhaps getting a new pancreas that works properly !


----------



## Lauras87

Cleo said:


> Morning all
> 4.40 : 3.5 treated with 3 JBs
> 5.20 :3.4 treated with same as above
> 6.50 : 11.7 GGGRRRRRRRR
> Any thoughts ?? Apart from perhaps getting a new pancreas that works properly !



If you find a new pancreas shop, let me know. I want one too


----------



## Cleo

Lauras87 said:


> If you find a new pancreas shop, let me know. I want one too



Will most definitely let you know - I might charge a small commission but I'm sure life with a new pancreas will be worth it


----------



## Glo

Hi all 6.5 this morning,.


----------



## pav

Morning all, back in the 4.0's with a 4.8


----------



## jalapino

10.8 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello everybody   

*18.9* - bedtime
*13.0* - this morning


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> *18.9* - bedtime
> *13.0* - this morning



Still very high gill


----------



## cherrycake

Hello everyone... 6.8 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

jalapino said:


> Still very high gill




Yes. I've not been too well ie an ongoing cough & catarrh for several weekks which is now being dealt with by the GP, I've also had a cold & I'm now on antibiotics (amoxicillin) for the cough/catarrh thing. Looking at some of my BG readings I'm wondering whether to up my Basal for a bit. I take 22u so I'm wondering whether to up it to 24u or maybe 26u and then test test test.

I'm off on holiday for two weeks at the end of this week but I'm still in this country - Yorkshire.


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Yes. I've not been too well ie an ongoing cough & catarrh for several weekks which is now being dealt with by the GP, I've also had a cold & I'm now on antibiotics (amoxicillin) for the cough/catarrh thing. Looking at some of my BG readings I'm wondering whether to up my Basal for a bit. I take 22u so I'm wondering whether to up it to 24u or maybe 26u and then test test test.
> 
> I'm off on holiday for two weeks at the end of this week but I'm still in this country - Yorkshire.



Lets hope you can start to get decent levels before your holiday 

You have had a ruff time that is for sure...so maybe you should up your basal and like you say test test test.

You sound like you need a good holiday


----------



## jalapino

cherrycake said:


> Hello everyone... 6.8 this morning



Superb numbers cherrycake


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning all,  4.9 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 yay ..


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.4 yay ..



Snap!


----------



## gabriele

Morning all  7.2


----------



## Lauras87

6.2 this morning after another failed night of basal testing.

Was 7.5 at 10.39pm
Then 6.3 at 12.39
Then dropped to 4.9 at 2.33 so had 2 mouthfuls of lucozade & slept through my 4am & 6am alarms


----------



## jalapino

Good morning I see the rain gods are here today!
9.5 today :0)


----------



## gabriele

jalapino said:


> Good morning I see the rain gods are here today!
> 9.5 today :0)



Under 10 , that's not too bad . Keep the rain gods over your side  and ups! 
It's Friday the 13 th


----------



## jalapino

gabriele said:


> Under 10 , that's not too bad . Keep the rain gods over your side  and ups!
> It's Friday the 13 th



I feel safer and better at these levels and you only just reminded me it's Friday the 13th :0)


----------



## pav

Second waking of the day a 4.1  , pity about having to get up at 5 am.


----------



## jalapino

Good stuff Alan :0)


----------



## cherrycake

Good morning everyone!  7.6 this morning

strange though, I tested before bed last night and I was 8.1  I dont think Ive EVER been in the 8's in the evening, its usually higher. So that was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Northerner

cherrycake said:


> Good morning everyone!  7.6 this morning
> 
> strange though, I tested before bed last night and I was 8.1  I dont think Ive EVER been in the 8's in the evening, its usually higher. So that was a pleasant surprise



Good news, and very steady overnight


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning   

*12.0* - bedtime
*4.6* - this morning


----------



## jalapino

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning
> 
> *12.0* - bedtime
> *4.6* - this morning



That is better than yesterday gill :0)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Glo

Hi all 5.5 yesterday, 6.2 this morning. Have a good weekend


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.1 yesterday morning and 4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Glo said:


> Hi all 5.5 yesterday, 6.2 this morning. Have a good weekend





AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.1 yesterday morning and 4.9 this morning



Wow, terrific numbers!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener. It's nice when they are like this


----------



## gabriele

Lovely morning to all , bedtime 7.0 , morning 6.9 
I love my Insulatard


----------



## Naty

12.15am - 7.0
6.25am - 8.6


----------



## Lauras87

10.7 after tweaking my basal to stop going hypo at 2am


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 12.15am - 7.0
> 6.25am - 8.6



It's only a small rise though Naty - stability is a good thing!  Obviously, it would be nicer if it was a small drop though!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 for madam


----------



## pav

Morning 4.9 for me .


----------



## jalapino

9.5 again for me....lets hope they go down slowly again


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> It's only a small rise though Naty - stability is a good thing!  Obviously, it would be nicer if it was a small drop though!



Thanks Northerner


----------



## will2016

8.6   was on the phone loads and stood munching my way through too many grapes without thinking duh


----------



## jalapino

will2016 said:


> 8.6   was on the phone loads and stood munching my way through too many grapes without thinking duh



Don't look to down mate that is not to bad


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Good morning 7.1 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.9 for me


----------



## gabriele

Good morning all
was on 16.7 !!!!! bedtime , correction 5 units , morning 12.6 , had brekky and extra Novo. All my fault . Watch Arsenal : Sunderland , had some beer and chips , it was worthy!


----------



## Lauras87

6.7 for me *dances*


----------



## pav

Morning started with a 6.0 at 3:30 am and ended up with a 5.2 on getting up, think I slightly over did the correction snack for the very low carb tea.


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Good morning 7.1 for me



Steff I like your new cheeky pic


----------



## jalapino

7.7 for me


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Steff I like your new cheeky pic



hehe thanks Ant


----------



## Naty

10.55 yesterday 7.9
8.20 today 8.0


----------



## rhys's dad

lad was 3.8 this morn 2 cheeky custard creams to bump it up


----------



## AlisonM

7.0 on the nose for me this morning, but I had to take the really strong painkillers last night and they do raise the old BGs.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 for me


----------



## gabriele

Morning all

bedtime 5.8 , morning 6.3


----------



## Lauras87

3.9 for me but have had a s**t 12 hours with my bloods, managed to hit 30 before bed.
I'm not convinced my new cannula has taken


----------



## Naty

9.10 last night - 8.4
6.20 this morning - 8.4


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lauras87 said:


> 3.9 for me but have had a s**t 12 hours with my bloods, managed to hit 30 before bed.
> I'm not convinced my new cannula has taken



It obviously has or you would still be high.


----------



## Aoife

8.3 this morning


----------



## jalapino

10.2 for me today....and seams to be quite a nice sunny day


----------



## Lauras87

Pumper_Sue said:


> It obviously has or you would still be high.



should of explained, its a little wet round the white sticky. so going to keep an eye on it


----------



## pav

Morning, 4.9 for me.


----------



## AlisonM

6.9 today for me.


----------



## Glo

Hi 6.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

I was 6.5 this morning.


----------



## gabriele

Morning all
Yesterday bedtime 9.0
morning  7.9


----------



## Steff

Morning 7,8


----------



## Cleo

Morning all
6.4 before bed
4.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## Glo

Hi 5.9 this morning


----------



## Lauras87

9.7 but i'm still feeling extremely unwell


----------



## pav

Morning all.

Before bed 6.5.

4.30 am (to early to be up been up since 3.00 am) was  6.0, had a treat of 3 wine gums don't know why I did.

Normal getting up time 4.9.


----------



## Susicue

9.2 this morning


----------



## Susicue

Hospital next Tuesday for eyes, hope Northener your appointment was ok have not been on for two weeks


----------



## pav

Susicue said:


> Hospital next Tuesday for eyes, hope Northener your appointment was ok have not been on for two weeks



Hope all goes well for you Susicue on Tuesday.

Got my appointment for this Saturday, just hoping it shows that my eyes have not got any worse from the back ground damage as my BS was in the 20's for probably a good while late last year and early on this year.


----------



## Naty

9.45 last night - 9.1
6.20 this morning - 7.0


----------



## cherrycake

Hi... 5.0 yesterday morning and 5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Hospital next Tuesday for eyes, hope Northener your appointment was ok have not been on for two weeks



Hi Susiecue, thank you - my appointment went fine  The consultant said that, whilst there was a little scarring it was very stable and you would hardly know I was diabetic! Don't have to go back for another 9 months


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Morning 7.0



Snappy snap cheeky! ;0)

7.0 for me :0)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 for me, feeling a bit more human today as well. That cold was a corker and long drawn out.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.8 for me, feeling a bit more human today as well. That cold was a corker and long drawn out.



Glad to hear you're feeling more human :0)


----------



## AlisonM

Still up, 7.1 this morning and incubating another cold. I've ordered a waterproof coat so perhaps I can get out without getting soaked every time. Sigh.


----------



## pav

Morning all.

Last night at 10.00 pm 14.5   

2 am this morning 6.1

on getting up this morning 5.2


----------



## Naty

9.55 last night - 7.3
6.20 this morning - 7.4


----------



## pav

Naty said:


> 9.55 last night - 7.3
> 6.20 this morning - 7.4



A nice stable over night level there.


----------



## Aoife

a disappointing 10.1 this morning, got HbA1c tommorrow, it's not going to be a great experience.


----------



## cherrycake

6.0 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> a disappointing 10.1 this morning, got HbA1c tommorrow, it's not going to be a great experience.



Fingers crossed for tomorrow....good luck!!!


----------



## Naty

pav said:


> A nice stable over night level there.



Thanks Pav   (could be, and has been, lower tho )


----------



## pav

Naty said:


> Thanks Pav   (could be, and has been, lower tho )



Could be lower, the main thing its stable , you've got numbers that you can work on . Mines swinging all over the place again.


----------



## Naty

pav said:


> Could be lower, the main thing its stable , you've got numbers that you can work on . Mines swinging all over the place again.



Well, thanks again  I think the carrot and coriander soup for tea tonight might have been a mistake tho - it was in the cupboard from before I turned over a new leaf, and now I'm up to 8.3 from a very  respectable 5.1 beforehand...


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2 for me,very bad nights sleep dam headache


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you had a bad night Steff. 6.5 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Morning 7.2 for me,very bad nights sleep dam headache



Awww that's no good cheeky 

6.6 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 for me. Dropped from 5.3@ 1.30AM


----------



## gabriele

Aoife said:


> a disappointing 10.1 this morning, got HbA1c tommorrow, it's not going to be a great experience.



Good Luck !

bedtime 7.2
morning 7.5


----------



## Cleo

jalapino

6.6 for me:)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well done ant ! Look at you and your fasting BG levels !
> 
> 5.4 before bed for me and 8.8 this morning


----------



## jalapino

Cleo said:


> Well done ant ! Look at you and your fasting BG levels !
> 
> 5.4 before bed for me and 8.8 this morning



Thanks Cleo very pleased


----------



## Susicue

Northerner said:


> Hi Susiecue, thank you - my appointment went fine  The consultant said that, whilst there was a little scarring it was very stable and you would hardly know I was diabetic! Don't have to go back for another 9 months



Well done I am really pleased I am a little anxious for Tuesday


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Well done I am really pleased I am a little anxious for Tuesday



I understand how you are feeling, having been in the same situation. I hope that your appointment turns out to be as positive as mine


----------



## Naty

10.10pm - 8.4
6.25am - 6.5


----------



## AlisonM

6.5 for me as well today. In fact, I've just tested and I'm still 6.5, or maybe I'm 6.5 again. Or something. *Head Scratch*


----------



## pav

A bit of a late reply this morning I was 4.7.


----------



## Steff

Morning

6.8


----------



## Cleo

4.6 before bed 
9.6 at 6.00 took 1u Novorapid
5.9 at 8.00


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.1 for me after yesterdays ups and downs.


----------



## gabriele

Morning all ,
not good for me
bedtime 13.2  , after sports , don't know why , 2 u Novo
morning  9.2


----------



## AJLang

Susicue said:


> Hospital next Tuesday for eyes, hope Northener your appointment was ok have not been on for two weeks



Hi Susiecue I hope that your appointment goes well - is it a screening or a follow-up?


----------



## Naty

Didn't test last night due to working freelance after a day at normal work...

6.20am - 6.4


----------



## Glo

Hi a bit high this morning 7.8, 5.2 yesterday. Haven't been on for a couple of days. After my seizures I've been having tests, got results from neurologist confirmed epilepsy so not in the best of places at the moment.


----------



## LeeLee

I haven't tested for ages, got a nice 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## gabriele

Mornng all 
still on the high side
bedtime 10.3 , I u Novo
morning 7.8


----------



## pav

LeeLee said:


> I haven't tested for ages, got a nice 5.3 this morning.



Snap, looks like I very slightly over corrected for a hypo. Found a new sensation when going hypo.

First time in years meet some friends for a drink, did a couple of checks during the night and readings were high at 11.8 at 10 pm  at 11 pm they were 8.5 still high though slowly coming down.

Only had 1 pint of larger all night, around midnight felt a bit wobbly on my feet and decided to go home, a short walk. Tested and was 3.3 

In the space of just over an hour dropped over 5 points on the scale.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## gabriele

Morning all
still not perfect, something is not right

bedtime 8.2
morning 10.3


----------



## pav

Morning I over slept this morning and was 5.1.


----------



## AlisonM

5.8 today, an hour after my weekend full Scots brekky because I forgot to test when I woke up.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Glo

Morning a bit high yesterday 7.9 thisorning 5.8


----------



## yorksman

Did 4 days on the same diet to test early morning levels. Before breakfast readings were within the range 4.9 to 5.3. Breakfast was 2 cups coffee with 40g porridge using Koko milk. The interesting aspect is the effect of 15 mins exercise (on a bike). On days 1 & 2 the 2 hour postprandial reading fell. The exercie was taken 1 hour after breakfast. Days 3 and 4, when there was no exercise before the postprandial reading, the readings went up. However, 15 mins exercise subsequently reduced these elevated readings by the time of a 3 hour postprandial reading.

Readings before breakfast, 2 hours after, 3 hours after (days 3 & 4)

Day 1: 5.0; (15 min exercise); 4.6

Day 2: 5.3; (15 min exercise); 4.3

Day 3: 5.1; 5.6; (15 min exercise); 4.5

Day 4: 4.9; 5.5; (15 mins exercise); 4.6


----------



## gabriele

Morning all

@ yorksman 
these numbers are perfect , well done !
Sadly my readings are a bit different and I know why now.
bedtime 12.3    2 u Novo
morning 12.3

I believe I have an "Sports" injury . My right hipp hurts since a few weeks . I reduce my sports activity a little but it hasn't change . My BG reading
keep telling me something is going on .
I will stop Sports for a while , increase my insulin and if it doesn't chance I have to see a doctor .


----------



## AlisonM

Urghh! 3.9 this morning and a hypo hangover. I'm up to 5.1 now though.


----------



## yorksman

@ gabriele

Well, type 2s on diet only don't really have to worry about hypos so eating no carbs means that BG levels are low without having to worry about it going too low. Plenty of fat around the middle for my body to convert. I do eat carbs though, I just stick to complex carbs and try to be careful about the amount I eat.

Injuries are a pain, if you'll forgive the pun. I have osteoarthritis which limits walking so I row and cycle on an exercise bike. That can hurt my back which is weak and when that goes, which it occasionally does, I'm useless for a week or so. I got some high rise handlebars for the bike which help a lot but otherwise yes, I agree, you are constantly chasing problems and, whatever solution you come up with, there's another, new, resultant problem. Still, we don't have poisonous insects and snakes, animals that see you as food, we don't get major earthquakes or tsunamis and there's little danger from volcanos and hurricanes, so life in the low carb lane seems a little dull really. I won't complain if I die bored, excitement is overated.


----------



## Susicue

AJLang said:


> Hi Susiecue I hope that your appointment goes well - is it a screening or a follow-up?



Sorry for the delay in reply  it is for a follow up the screening said there werre two bulgies. going tomorrow Tuesday.


----------



## Susicue

I am going in the wrong direction... 9.9 this morning, had ham salad for tea.


----------



## pav

Evening a bit late to post, woke to a 5.3.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3


----------



## gabriele

Morning all 

@ Yorksman 
Thanks for your post , cheered me up a bit 

Took some anti inflammatories tablets yesterday and no sports at all , 
bedtime 13.2    2 units of Novo , 
morning   7.2    hurrah , it worked

today exactly the same , if it works again tomorrow my Pilates  starts , I cant miss it !


----------



## AJLang

Gabriele I'm glad that the inflammatories are working.

3.7 for me this morning


----------



## Cleo

7.4 for me this morning. 
How are your eyes feeling today AJ Lang ? Hope you're feeling ok


----------



## Glo

Good morning a little high 6.8, last night before bed 5.2


----------



## pav

Morning, 4.6 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Cleo said:


> 7.4 for me this morning.
> How are your eyes feeling today AJ Lang ? Hope you're feeling ok


Thanks for asking Cleo.  Eye feels a bit sore but it's not too bad. I am shattered - but not surprising.  I'm lucky that I've got the luxury of being able to spend the day just sleeping and pottering around


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 to me, not too bad as I was 7.4 before bed so nice and stable - didn't want to correct on that level, slight miscalculation in evening meal bolus methinks.


----------



## Cleo

Morning all
6.2 before bed
8.0 this morning 
Slightly high but I'm much happier on Levemir !


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning all
> 6.2 before bed
> 8.0 this morning
> Slightly high but I'm much happier on Levemir !



Staying within 2 mmol/l of your bedtime reading is always good!  Yay for levemir!


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Staying within 2 mmol/l of your bedtime reading is always good!  Yay for levemir!



Thanks for the heads up Alan ! 
Yes Levemir is working much better for me - for starters it doesn't STING and it just seems easier to work with ie identify 'cause and effect', it's much less random than lantus (well for me anyway!)


----------



## AlisonM

Not so great today, up to 7.6 on waking. Must be a reaction to being low all day yesterday.


----------



## Susicue

Hi everyone,
8.9 this morning
went to hospital yesterday for further investigation into blood vessels in the eyes. Had further tests with three lots of drops, three D photos, and they could see no damage, which is a great relieve now back to annual testing.
Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 8.9 this morning
> went to hospital yesterday for further investigation into blood vessels in the eyes. Had further tests with three lots of drops, three D photos, and they could see no damage, which is a great relieve now back to annual testing.
> Thanks for all the support.



That's terrific news Susicue! I know just how you feel!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today. I'm resisting going back on the lantus though, for now.


----------



## Steff

Mornin 7:3


----------



## Cleo

Morning -
6.2 before bed
4.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning -
> 6.2 before bed
> 4.1 this morning



Ooh, slightly close! Whenever I started waking in the low 4s I would reduce my basal a smidgen - do you have a half-unit levemir pen (like a novopen echo)?


----------



## Glo

Morning 6.8 for me.


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.4 for me.


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Ooh, slightly close! Whenever I started waking in the low 4s I would reduce my basal a smidgen - do you have a half-unit levemir pen (like a novopen echo)?



Thanks for your feedback - I only have single whole units on my pen (1,2,3).  My drs always advised me to keep my background steady and to not change the doses.  I think maybe if i'd been a bit higher before bed I would have been a bit higher this morning ?? If I'm in the low 6s before bed this evening I might try a little snack ( small piece of fruit ) ?


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Thanks for your feedback - I only have single whole units on my pen (1,2,3).  My drs always advised me to keep my background steady and to not change the doses.  I think maybe if i'd been a bit higher before bed I would have been a bit higher this morning ?? If I'm in the low 6s before bed this evening I might try a little snack ( small piece of fruit ) ?



Personally, I don't see the point of eating when you don't really want to just to keep your levels high to match your insulin dose overnight. How much levemir do you take at night? If I hadn't been proactive with adjusting my basal needs then I would be having two loaves of bread overnight to keep my levels up! (Reduced from 20 units lantus to 2, then eventually zero because I am weird ). 

Basal needs often change, either up or down, so I found it easier to lower basal whenever there was a risk of going hypo in the night. A half unit pen gives you pretty fine control, especially with levemir which reacts in a shorter timescale than lantus. Pumpers have the advantage of being able to fine tune basals even more, and on an hourly basis if necessary!


----------



## Cleo

I take 11 units before bed and 7units with breakfast. 
This is the first time I've woken up at 4.1.  I won't change my doses this evening and see what happens tomorrow.  Sometimes these things can be a random fluke so better to see if the pattern is the same for 2 -3 days and then make an adjustment to the dose.  And yes I agree - there's no point in eating just to feed the insulin .  I personally feel I know my diabetes better than the nurses and dietician so sometimes you have to do what you feel is right even if their advice is different !


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> I take 11 units before bed and 7units with breakfast.
> This is the first time I've woken up at 4.1.  I won't change my doses this evening and see what happens tomorrow.  Sometimes these things can be a random fluke so better to see if the pattern is the same for 2 -3 days and then make an adjustment to the dose.  And yes I agree - there's no point in eating just to feed the insulin .  I personally feel I know my diabetes better than the nurses and dietician so sometimes you have to do what you feel is right even if their advice is different !



I would agree with all this  You certainly know more about your diabetes than anyone else. Others can advise strategies, but you have lived with it 24*365*17 = 148920 hours with it!


----------



## Cleo

Oh my goodness ! Sounds like so much when you put it in those terms 

PS : I think I def deserve my cake !!! (Mmmmm.... Cake ....)


----------



## AlisonM

A nice quiet 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Susicue

Morning well nearly... 8.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## AlisonM

6.4/6.9 depending on the meter. Same as last night which is unheard of for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## LeeLee

A nice smiley 4.8 for me.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> A nice smiley 4.8 for me.



Terrific! I haven't had one of those for a looooooong time!


----------



## Steff

Morning6.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Mornin 6.6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 but that's a cheat result as had to do a night correction after my lovely landlord presented me with his bleeping cold yesterday


----------



## Maryanne29

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.5 yesterday and 5.1 this morning.  Unfair advantage me thinks as I have a pump



A not very good 9.7 but I was at a friends for dinner last night and over indulged and not sure about the carb content of everything. Will get back to normal tomorrow morning.


----------



## Northerner

Maryanne29 said:


> A not very good 9.7 but I was at a friends for dinner last night and over indulged and not sure about the carb content of everything. Will get back to normal tomorrow morning.



Always difficult, but I think it's not a problem when you know the reason why!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 ,....


----------



## Lauras87

16.0 & the pump is going out of the window

Every Sunday night/Monday morning it all goes wrong


----------



## Northerner

Lauras87 said:


> 16.0 & the pump is going out of the window
> 
> Every Sunday night/Monday morning it all goes wrong



Ack! Sorry to hear this Laura  Anything you do different to prepare for the working week?


----------



## Redkite

Lauras87 said:


> 16.0 & the pump is going out of the window
> 
> Every Sunday night/Monday morning it all goes wrong


Hi Laura, just to say it's early days so don't give up!  It's possible you had a cannula problem, however if you find a pattern developing where you end up with high BGs every Sunday night, maybe this is due to lower activity levels on Sundays - my son has a different basal pattern for weekends (he needs more basal).  You'll get there!


----------



## Lauras87

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to hear this Laura  Anything you do different to prepare for the working week?





Redkite said:


> Hi Laura, just to say it's early days so don't give up!  It's possible you had a cannula problem, however if you find a pattern developing where you end up with high BGs every Sunday night, maybe this is due to lower activity levels on Sundays - my son has a different basal pattern for weekends (he needs more basal).  You'll get there!



I'm fine during the day on a Sunday but from 8pm I start creeping until I hit the dizzy highs of 28/30 (gladly I never have ketones)

Always new cannula changes, corrections via pens & the pump.

I'm off to see my nurse now so she can help me set up a basal rate profile for Sundays & double check I'm doing it right


----------



## Redkite

Lauras87 said:


> I'm fine during the day on a Sunday but from 8pm I start creeping until I hit the dizzy highs of 28/30 (gladly I never have ketones)
> 
> Always new cannula changes, corrections via pens & the pump.
> 
> I'm off to see my nurse now so she can help me set up a basal rate profile for Sundays & double check I'm doing it right



Also, if you have a big Sunday roast dinner this can have an effect on your BG levels hours later due to the high fat content.  We used to find with my son that his levels would be fine mid-afternoon, but by tea time and in the evening they would be persistently high.  He now runs an increased basal rate for a few hours after a roast dinner, but it's been a case of trial and error to get this right.


----------



## Lauras87

Redkite said:


> Also, if you have a big Sunday roast dinner this can have an effect on your BG levels hours later due to the high fat content.  We used to find with my son that his levels would be fine mid-afternoon, but by tea time and in the evening they would be persistently high.  He now runs an increased basal rate for a few hours after a roast dinner, but it's been a case of trial and error to get this right.



I've not had a roast dinner in years but mmmmm Yorkshire pudding., I just had scrambled eggs last night as I couldn't be bothered to cook


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Cleo

4.1 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.4 for me today.





AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.3 for me





Cleo said:


> 4.1 for me this morning



Great numbers girls


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Great numbers girls



Girl power yay........... Oops no in my case pump power


----------



## pav

Good sets of numbers there ladies, 5.5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today, woohoo!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 here


----------



## Lauras87

3.3 to say I've woken up with a cold is odd


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 for me again 

Has anyone seen Ant? I haven't noticed him, hope you are ok Ant.


----------



## Glo

Morning 5.8 forme, have been a bit up & down because of epilepsy meds haven't osted for a few days.


----------



## gabriele

Morning all 
been a bit busy but back now to the forum .
bedtime    6.3
morning    5.5


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all 

5.2 this morning!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 5.2 this morning!



Wow great result Ant


----------



## Cleo

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 5.2 this morning!



Well done YOU ! how are you feeling ?


----------



## Cleo

6.3 before bed
4.0 this morning (a bit low...).  I'm blaming it on baby


----------



## AlisonM

6.5 last night, 5.2 this morning. If only the numbers would stay like that.


----------



## jalapino

Yes results are stable now sue.......feeling lot better thankyou Cleo


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 5.2 this morning!



Terrific Ant!


----------



## AJLang

6.4 for me which I'm really pleased about as after a little bit of tinkering with my basal I'm getting good am BGs and few hypos


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 6.4 for me which I'm really pleased about as after a little bit of tinkering with my basal I'm getting good am BGs and few hypos



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Terrific Ant!



Cheers Alan


----------



## Naty

And I'm back in the thread with... a bit of a disappointing 7.8


----------



## pav

Evening, 5.2 this morning , then 2 hours after 11.8  had the usual breakfast of wholemeal toast. Then to cap it all after lunch 12.6  had a lot of hassle going on today, which seam to have nocked my levels all over the place.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## gabriele

Morning  5.8 for me


----------



## Cleo

Morning all 
5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning all
> 5.3 for me today



Just about perfect Cleo!


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Just about perfect Cleo!



thanks Alan!
Levemir is like a 'miracle' drug for me haha - works soooo much better than Lantus! Its so much easier to track "cause and effect".


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> thanks Alan!
> Levemir is like a 'miracle' drug for me haha - works soooo much better than Lantus! Its so much easier to track "cause and effect".



Certainly working well for you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 this morning.


----------



## pav

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.6 this morning.



Very nice levels there sue, mine was 5.2.


----------



## Naty

A much better 6.2 for moi today


----------



## AlisonM

Down to 4.3 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Down to 4.3 this morning.



Hope it doesn't drop any lower!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Hope it doesn't drop any lower!



It did, while I was at the hostilepile and not a jelly baby in sight. I had some orange juice and that seems to have done the trick. I'm in the high 5s at the mo.


----------



## AJLang

Another 6's for me this morning - 6.7 - not sure what will happen tomorrow as I will be guesstimating dinner tonight


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## gabriele

Morning
6.5 for me


----------



## Naty

7.3 this morning for moi...


----------



## gail1

13.4 for me the lowest its been for while


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Cleo

Morning all 
5.4 for me 
Happy Friday to everyone !


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning all
> 5.4 for me
> Happy Friday to everyone !



Happy Friday Cleo, what a lovely number to wake up with!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 then hypo 30 mins later


----------



## gabriele

Morning all , 5.9 for me


----------



## jalapino

Oh dear sue :0( hope you feel better now!


----------



## jalapino

5.4 for me on this wet day!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> 5.4 for me on this wet day!



Looks like you're getting some really good numbers now!


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Happy Friday Cleo, what a lovely number to wake up with!



thanks alan! I'm loving Levemir!!


----------



## vickih

5.0 for me this morning  - best its been all week as i've had a bit of a cold


----------



## Northerner

vickih said:


> 5.0 for me this morning  - best its been all week as i've had a bit of a cold



That's excellent vicki! Hope this means you are over the cold!


----------



## AlisonM

I scored 6.6 this morning.


----------



## vickih

Northerner said:


> That's excellent vicki! Hope this means you are over the cold!



Thansk Northerner, I hope so, I don't like it when I don't understand why its high and corrections don't seem to work


----------



## will2016

just home from 2 weeks in Portugal and I forgot my meter and think I forgot I was diabetic, ate like a horse, was dreading my reading this morning and was pleased it was only 8.7


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> just home from 2 weeks in Portugal and I forgot my meter and think I forgot I was diabetic, ate like a horse, was dreading my reading this morning and was pleased it was only 8.7



Well that's not bad at all considering, Will!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## gabriele

Morning  5.2


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Morning  5.2



Very good Gabi


----------



## Steff

Morning 6. 2


----------



## AlisonM

5.6 last night and 5.5 this morning. Nice.


----------



## Naty

I was 5.4 at 10.10 this morning - but I don't think that's as good as it sounds - during the week I get up five hours earlier and I also spent all of yesterday with the hangover from hell


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Lauras87

5.6 even with all the pump problems


----------



## Naty

My word, you get up early for a Sunday Northerner 

6.7 here


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 ...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> My word, you get up early for a Sunday Northerner
> 
> 6.7 here



I had a lie-in this morning!  I think you could say I'm a 'morning' person


----------



## AlisonM

I'm definitely *not* a morning person, more a night owl. 







5.6 this morning.


----------



## pav

Another late response from me  5.1 this morning, but hitting the 12.0's and 15.5 earlier. A lot of crap going on at the moment, one day hitting up to the 16.0's then on others days seams to be fighting the levels to stop going hypo.

Appears I am in a no win situation at the moment, and really struggling to maintain decent levels.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Another late response from me  5.1 this morning, but hitting the 12.0's and 15.5 earlier. A lot of crap going on at the moment, one day hitting up to the 16.0's then on others days seams to be fighting the levels to stop going hypo.
> 
> Appears I am in a no win situation at the moment, and really struggling to maintain decent levels.



Sorry to hear this pav  I hope that things settle for you soon.


----------



## Steff

Morn 6.8 ...


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.2 for me which I'm really pleased about because I continued my birthday celebrations yesterday with lovely food and sweet cocktails


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all first waking BG for ages and it's sitting at 9.7......eek!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, with sniffles and a slightly sore throat, grr!


----------



## Cleo

5.1 for me


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.3 for me today, with sniffles and a slightly sore throat, grr!



Hope your throat gets better ! Get some vitamin C in you


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Hope your throat gets better ! Get some vitamin C in you



Thank you  Well done on your lovely 5.1!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this pav  I hope that things settle for you soon.



Thanks Alan not a chance of things settling down for a while, family illness + other probs.

This morning back in the 5's with a 5.4 still in the good range, though missing my usual 4.0's.


----------



## AlisonM

5.5 this morning after double figures last night of 10.2 - would the painkillers really have sent me up that much? Dinner was veggie curry with cauli rice so it won't be that. Also had an early morning hypo of 3.1. 

Seeing the consultant at the D Clinic today though so will get results of HbA and find out if my theory about the pain killers is correct.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 5.5 this morning after double figures last night of 10.2 - would the painkillers really have sent me up that much? Dinner was veggie curry with cauli rice so it won't be that. Also had an early morning hypo of 3.1.
> 
> Seeing the consultant at the D Clinic today though so will get results of HbA and find out if my theory about the pain killers is correct.



Hope things go well at the clinic Alison


----------



## Aoife

8.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, and full of cold


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today, and full of cold


Sorry to hear that you've still got the cold.  5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Cat1964

I had dinner at 8pm last night. I checked my BG at 10pm at it was 8.4. I didn't eat or drink anything after dinner. I just checked my BG and it's 9.2  How does that happen??  Hope you get better soon Northie


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> I had dinner at 8pm last night. I checked my BG at 10pm at it was 8.4. I didn't eat or drink anything after dinner. I just checked my BG and it's 9.2  How does that happen??  Hope you get better soon Northie



Thanks Cat  Your liver releases a trickle of glucose constantly when you are not eating in order to supply fuel for your autonomic systems - heart, lungs and digestion. Particularly as you begin to wake, this trickle is increased which can lead to you getting higher numbers in the morning than you went to bed on. In some people this can be very pronounced and is referred to as 'Dawn Phenomenon', but it is generally thought to be pretty normal if your waking level is within 2 mmol/l of your bedtime level.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that you've still got the cold.  5.1 for me this morning



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> Thanks Cat  Your liver releases a trickle of glucose constantly when you are not eating in order to supply fuel for your autonomic systems - heart, lungs and digestion. Particularly as you begin to wake, this trickle is increased which can lead to you getting higher numbers in the morning than you went to bed on. In some people this can be very pronounced and is referred to as 'Dawn Phenomenon', but it is generally thought to be pretty normal if your waking level is within 2 mmol/l of your bedtime level.



Thanks for that, explains it nicely for me


----------



## Cleo

a disappointing 8.0 for me this morning.  I woke up at 3.00 with 2.6 so took 4 jelly babies - I only need 3 but find it so hard to hold back when I'm feeling hypo!


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> a disappointing 8.0 for me this morning.  I woke up at 3.00 with 2.6 so took 4 jelly babies - I only need 3 but find it so hard to hold back when I'm feeling hypo!



It's especially difficult when you wake up hypo  Might be worth setting an alarm for 3 am to see whether you need to lower your basal.


----------



## pav

A rather disappointing 5.6 for me looks like my mid 4.0's are now history, just phoned up re HbA1c results and they have now gone up from 44 to 48 6.5% .


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> It's especially difficult when you wake up hypo  Might be worth setting an alarm for 3 am to see whether you need to lower your basal.



thanks for your feedback alan.
what happend was that I tested before bed and I was 10.4 - rather high when you have a little one growing inside you (not to mention feeling GUILTY etc etc)....so I took 2 units of NR plus my 11u Levemir - I think the 2u of NR is what sent me crashing ?? - in hindsight I think I could have done with 1u, esp. as dafne guidelines are 6.5 - 8.0 before bed.  

I havent ever had night hypos on Levemir so I think this is what caused it ? what do you think? Usually I go to bed between 6 - 7.5 and wake up around 4.5 - 5.5.


----------



## Cleo

pav said:


> A rather disappointing 5.6 for me looks like my mid 4.0's are now history, just phoned up re HbA1c results and they have now gone up from 44 to 48 6.5% .



Pav - waking up at 5.6 is NOT BAD ! its actually more 'mid range' than being in the low 4's.  And having an A1C of 6.5% is good ! I think you're doing great  the difference between your old result (44) and new result is not that big either which surely must be a good thing


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> thanks for your feedback alan.
> what happend was that I tested before bed and I was 10.4 - rather high when you have a little one growing inside you (not to mention feeling GUILTY etc etc)....so I took 2 units of NR plus my 11u Levemir - I think the 2u of NR is what sent me crashing ?? - in hindsight I think I could have done with 1u, esp. as dafne guidelines are 6.5 - 8.0 before bed.
> 
> I havent ever had night hypos on Levemir so I think this is what caused it ? what do you think? Usually I go to bed between 6 - 7.5 and wake up around 4.5 - 5.5.



It does look like the novorapid was probably responsible in that case. I always made it a rule not to have any fast-acting insulin before going to bed, as I live alone and was worried about the potential consequences, but can understand that you want to keep levels as tight as possible for  the little one. It is possible to have night hypos on levemir if you have more of it than your body needs. I have no personal experience (obviously!), but from what I have read your requirements can change significantly as your pregnancy progresses - other mums will be able to help there better than me!


----------



## Cleo

thanks alan - and yes, one the 'perks' of pregnancy is that levels do certainly change as the pregnancy hormones affect insulin resistance and sensitivity.

But yes, I think you are right - it must have been the NR.  I mustn't default to "panicking and over correcting" as it always backfires !.  

Another day, another lesson learnt !, thanks for your help


----------



## AlisonM

4.8 this morning. Nice.


----------



## pav

Cleo said:


> Pav - waking up at 5.6 is NOT BAD ! its actually more 'mid range' than being in the low 4's.  And having an A1C of 6.5% is good ! I think you're doing great  the difference between your old result (44) and new result is not that big either which surely must be a good thing




I would agree that the results are still good, though my levels are swinging all over the place with the odd hypo then swinging to nearly 16. Just with the waking in the 4.0's the peak swings would occasionally hit the 12.0's with an odd one in the 13.0's.

Now regularly above 10.0, but having the same meals on separate days, will give wildly different results. To cap it all getting the constant hungry feeling and weight is starting to come back on. Don't seam to be in a winning situation at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> I would agree that the results are still good, though my levels are swinging all over the place with the odd hypo then swinging to nearly 16. Just with the waking in the 4.0's the peak swings would occasionally hit the 12.0's with an odd one in the 13.0's.
> 
> Now regularly above 10.0, but having the same meals on separate days, will give wildly different results. To cap it all getting the constant hungry feeling and weight is starting to come back on. Don't seam to be in a winning situation at the moment.



Would insulin be a possibility for you pav?


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, hope you're feeling a lot better today Northie. However it's a terrible 9.9 for me this morning, climbing every morning. Not good


----------



## Cleo

6.1 for me today


----------



## jalapino

Morning all....ermmmm!! 15.1 this morning 

Do not no where that came from!


----------



## Cleo

jalapino said:


> Morning all....ermmmm!! 15.1 this morning
> 
> Do not no where that came from!


Hi ant
What was your BG before bed ? And did you have anything that was high on fat for dinner ? (Curry take away, pizza, etc) .


----------



## jalapino

Nope onion and mushroom omelette :0)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Nope onion and mushroom omelette :0)



For some reason eggs have a terrible affect on my blood sugars as well 

Mine was 4.1 this morning.


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Would insulin be a possibility for you pav?



Just booked a phone appointment with a good doc to see what options they will pursue. Blood test results also show I am anaemic. Been on this roundabout before and ended up on iron tablets, with the camera check options withdrawn.

Up earlier today and reading was 5.6.


----------



## pav

That went down like a damp squid, doc says don't worry about the 16's as my HbA1c was good and to stop testing and to only test when feeling hypo.


----------



## jalapino

Oh dear pav :0(


----------



## Steff

Poorly on waken BS 7.7


----------



## AlisonM

6.2 this morning.


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Poorly on waken BS 7.7



Sorry to hear that Steff!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Well, this is the worst cold I've had since being diagnosed, I feel dreadful  Numbers haven't been too bad though - 6.5 today.


----------



## Susicue

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Well, this is the worst cold I've had since being diagnosed, I feel dreadful  Numbers haven't been too bad though - 6.5 today.



Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon, my son has a bad cold, trying to keep away from him till we both get the flu jab, sometime this month. 

8.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon, my son has a bad cold, trying to keep away from him till we both get the flu jab, sometime this month.
> 
> 8.7 this morning



Thank you Susiecue, I hope your son is feeling better soon also.


----------



## vickih

6.6 for me. 

Did a fasting basal last night, it was at 8.8 at 3am so thinking of doing a little tweaking tonight, fingers crossed!


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Oh dear pav :0(



Yes, that's one way to put it , can think of numerous others that would be starred out on the forum. 

Looks like back to square one, no support and facing the threat of test strips being withdrawn.  

I was so knocked back by their approach forgot about my other problems that need sorting out, really feeling brassed off and still got the family problems to sort out.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.7 here


----------



## Cat1964

A rather rubbish 9.5 for me!


----------



## jalapino

11.6 for mel!
Dam it,s cold here brrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Cat1964

jalapino said:


> 11.6 for mel!
> Dam it,s cold here brrrrrrr!!!!



It's cold here too. I've had the heating on this morning since I got up....brrrr!!


----------



## Naty

6.1 today


----------



## AlisonM

A nice 4.8 for me this morning after a slightly too high 9.8 at bedtime.


----------



## vickih

pav said:


> That went down like a damp squid, doc says don't worry about the 16's as my HbA1c was good and to stop testing and to only test when feeling hypo.



Hi Pav, that doesn't really make sense does it? i mean we usually know when we're hypo, what we don't know is when we've gone 'high' and how high it actually is so we can do something about it.  
I've only just joined the forum and i've been looking at a lot of different threads (typical woman, being nosey lol  ) and i can't get over how many people with Type 2 have so much trouble in getting a test kit and strips - surely every diabetic NEEDS one!


----------



## vickih

3.0 Not good, think i will put my night time Levermir back up, maybe it didn't need to be changes after all


----------



## jalapino

vickih;459427  
I've only just joined the forum and i've been looking at a lot of different threads (typical woman said:


> Welcome to the world of being type 2 vicki
> 
> We all have this problem! and pav is on oral meds that can make you hypo and plus he needs to check before driving etc.
> 
> There is not a thread that goes each day without every t2 having problems getting strips or being told no need to test like my nurse says to me I only need to test if feeling odd?......lol she is a funny one indeed!!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9


----------



## Cat1964

8.8 this morning for me, marginally better than the last few days  Have a good day everyone


----------



## jalapino

Ello ello!!! 11.6 today


----------



## Naty

6.7 today


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 6.7 today



Snap! Same here, still got this rotten cold


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Snap! Same here, still got this rotten cold



Sorry to hear you still have the lurgy alan!!

I have it as well and the kids 

I think that is why my numbers have been high


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Sorry to hear you still have the lurgy alan!!
> 
> I have it as well and the kids
> 
> I think that is why my numbers have been high



More than likely Ant, I hope you are all feeling better very soon  Keep an eye on those levels though - if they get too high then you should contact your nurse/doctor about increasing your insulin doses. Do you have some ketone test strips?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> More than likely Ant, I hope you are all feeling better very soon  Keep an eye on those levels though - if they get too high then you should contact your nurse/doctor about increasing your insulin doses. Do you have some ketone test strips?



Ketone strips?.....nope! I thought they were for t1?


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Ketone strips?.....nope! I thought they were for t1?



No, ketones can become dangerous if there is not enough insulin circulating - because you are having to inject insulin to keep your levels under control it means that there is a possibility that when you are ill you might not have enough to help clear the ketones from your system. I can't imagine for one minute that your doctor/nurse would go so far as prescribing you blood ketone strips, given their cost, but I do think that at the very least you should have some urine ketone testing strips. Get some added to your repeat prescription as soon as you can. Usually only becomes a problems when blood sugar levels are persistently in the high teens, but always better to be able to check.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> No, ketones can become dangerous if there is not enough insulin circulating - because you are having to inject insulin to keep your levels under control it means that there is a possibility that when you are ill you might not have enough to help clear the ketones from your system. I can't imagine for one minute that your doctor/nurse would go so far as prescribing you blood ketone strips, given their cost, but I do think that at the very least you should have some urine ketone testing strips. Get some added to your repeat prescription as soon as you can. Usually only becomes a problems when blood sugar levels are persistently in the high teens, but always better to be able to check.



Ok alan..........I see what you are saying, I might just do that...better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.9 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today, the cold finally seems to be going.


----------



## AJLang

Glad to hear that your cold is going Northerner. 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Naty

6.6 50 minutes ago


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 for me


----------



## Naty

Another 6.6 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 here


----------



## AJLang

Unexpected 10.1 this morning but BGs were perfect yesterday.  However I haven't been feeling very well so that may explain it


----------



## Cleo

4.6 for me today


----------



## Susicue

10.1 for me ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AlisonM

9.7 this morning after a really awful weekend of pain and high numbers. I've been in double figures most of the time since Friday and got up to 18.1 yesterday. Waiting call back from DSN/Consultant for advice.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7 here


----------



## Cleo

hi - 6.3 for me


----------



## AlisonM

8.5. Still too bloomin high.


----------



## Naty

7.4 for me


----------



## jalapino

I no im late but 12.6.....ooo ermm!!!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> I no im late but 12.6.....ooo ermm!!!



Oh no Ant any ideas whats causing the rise


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Oh no Ant any ideas whats causing the rise



No bloody idea steff....been like this all week....I think im gunna have to up my insulin dose....grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.3'...


----------



## jalapino

Very wet.....VERY WET!!! Morning!!.....13.4 today....


----------



## pav

Yep wet up here as well, been missing for a few days from here.

This morning 4.9 

Yesterday 5.3

Monday 6.3  not sure where that came from as rather high for me for a morning reading.


----------



## Aoife

jalapino said:


> Very wet.....VERY WET!!! Morning!!.....13.4 today....



Snap!!!
13.4 this morning (was 11.9 before bed after dinner with friends)


----------



## AlisonM

Same here, cats and dogs. Still too high at 9.2 this morning and no call back from the clinic yet. At least I've managed to stay in single figures yesterday and so far today.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Yep wet up here as well, been missing for a few days from here.
> 
> This morning 4.9
> 
> Yesterday 5.3
> 
> Monday 6.3  not sure where that came from as rather high for me for a morning reading.



Netherless pav still good numbers considering what they could be like eh?

Look at me....mine have starting going up again....and to be honest I now lead a better life style than before? lol


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> Snap!!!
> 13.4 this morning (was 11.9 before bed after dinner with friends)



Did someone indulge last night?


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Same here, cats and dogs. Still too high at 9.2 this morning and no call back from the clinic yet. At least I've managed to stay in single figures yesterday and so far today.



Well that is something Alison! ...let the single figures continue for you!!


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Netherless pav still good numbers considering what they could be like eh?
> 
> Look at me....mine have starting going up again....and to be honest I now lead a better life style than before? lol



Noticed yours slowly creeping up, hope you find out what's causing the problem. Unfortunately for me I feel like c**p, I was in bed by 9:30 the other night then awake by 2:30. Sleep is virtually out of the window and now perm hungry.  

I have my diabetic review on Friday, which my be interesting as its with a new person who's supposed to be up with the modern times. This might be the final straw as now have no faith in any of the docs at my practice.


----------



## Naty

6.9 this morning


----------



## vickih

3.4 for me
it was 5.4 at 11.30 last night so had a couple of ryvita to budge it up a bit but that doesn't seem to have worked


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Noticed yours slowly creeping up, hope you find out what's causing the problem. Unfortunately for me I feel like c**p, I was in bed by 9:30 the other night then awake by 2:30. Sleep is virtually out of the window and now perm hungry.
> 
> I have my diabetic review on Friday, which my be interesting as its with a new person who's supposed to be up with the modern times. This might be the final straw as now have no faith in any of the docs at my practice.



Well hands crossed for you alan to get the right help you need!!


----------



## Susicue

9.9 this morning fasting.

yesterday was 10.1 fasting 2 hours later 6.7 amazing.


----------



## Aoife

jalapino said:


> Did someone indulge last night?



Haha!  I blame Wagamamas!  Their firecracker chicken is amazing however when I looked up the carbs today to see if I could work out where I went wrong it turns out it's 164g  plus a couple of steamed dumplings, plus a half share in their "taster" dessert pushed my meal up to over 200g.  I just thank the diabetes gods that I didn't end up higher


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a lovely 5.0 upon waking 3.8 an hour later I cut back my Early morning Basals only a fortnight ago


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.1 for me. Am very pleased with that as having to adjust my basals like mad due to coeliac diagnoses and having to go gluten free.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Sue sorry to hear about your coeliac diagnosis


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> Hi Sue sorry to hear about your coeliac diagnosis



Ta . In a perverse sort of way I'm pleased I know what it is and can now get back to normal as feel so much better being gluten free.


----------



## AJLang

I know what you mean - I was the same when I got the gastroparesis diagnosis, at least it meant that I knew what I was dealing with


----------



## Steff

Morning lay in for me today, but still a 7.0


----------



## AlisonM

Much better numbers  today, starting out with a nice 6.3.


----------



## pav

A surprising 6.0 for me after a 12.2 at midnight last night.


----------



## Naty

6.4 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning after 3 hrs kip managed a steady 6.9%


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning after 3 hrs kip managed a steady 6.9%



That's about two hours more than I managed Steff - why is it that you can be so tired you can't keep your eyes open, but then when you close them you can't sleep?  As a consequence, a 7.9 for me today, highest I can remember for some time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 for me. Very pleased with that as had a completely junk food meal last night and went to bed with an active bolus.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.1 for me. Very pleased with that as had a completely junk food meal last night and went to bed with an active bolus.



There you go - clearly the perfect diet for diabetics


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> There you go - clearly the perfect diet for diabetics



Lol my excuse was...... late back from shopping with Mum and couldn't be bothered to cook a gluten free meal. Good thing though at least I can now eat food again and have my old appetite back plus some energy.


----------



## Cleo

4.8 for me


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.6 for me.


----------



## AlisonM

A much happier 5.7 today.


----------



## Naty

6.9 - thought it was going to be worse after a little indulgence last night


----------



## LeeLee

My first proper lie-in for months... and I got a 5.2


----------



## pav

Morning, another 5.6 for me, forgot to take the full amount of glic this morning, will give the split dose another chance and take it tonight.


----------



## jalapino

A very rubbish 14.8 this morning and only had chicken salad for tea!! Taking kids swimming now so hope it will come down!


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> A very rubbish 14.8 this morning and only had chicken salad for tea!! Taking kids swimming now so hope it will come down!



Thought you had it cracked until you posted the other day that you were high again in the morning.

Are your before bed time levels looking ok or high / low?


----------



## AlisonM

A steady 6.2 today.


----------



## Aoife

7.9 this morning


----------



## Naty

6.2 for me too.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Thought you had it cracked until you posted the other day that you were high again in the morning.
> 
> Are your before bed time levels looking ok or high / low?



To be honest pav not checked much during the day unless I feel like im going low....I think every thing has caught up with me and i think i ave crashed and  burned!!!! just need a break from diabetes if that makes any sense? lol 

Eating healthy etc and even lost some weight but mornings seam to be creaping up on me so i no i must start testing more again just gets to ya from time to time eh?


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> To be honest pav not checked much during the day unless I feel like im going low....I think every thing has caught up with me and i think i ave crashed and  burned!!!! just need a break from diabetes if that makes any sense? lol
> 
> Eating healthy etc and even lost some weight but mornings seam to be creaping up on me so i no i must start testing more again just gets to ya from time to time eh?



Yep, one certainly gets really brassed off with it, missed a few tests myself. I need to get things sorted, the hunt for a new doctor starts again. With going low rapidly from over 9.0 to over 3.0 in just over an hour is maddening, then the next thing one is going into the teens with no reason.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Yep, one certainly gets really brassed off with it, missed a few tests myself. I need to get things sorted, the hunt for a new doctor starts again. With going low rapidly from over 9.0 to over 3.0 in just over an hour is maddening, then the next thing one is going into the teens with no reason.



Diabetes....in one word.........pants!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.0 this morning for me.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Diabetes....in one word.........pants!!!



That's the polite word for it  at least this morning I got up to a 4.9


----------



## Steff

Morn 7.9 ...


----------



## Naty

6.0 for me today.


----------



## will2016

over the last few days, waking, 10.1, 9.9, 8.2, 6.8, 7.6 my Bs makes no sense, avoiding sweet things and hi carbs seems to push it up, relaxing a bit seems to bring it down, go figure, guess i'm unique


----------



## jalapino

will2016 said:


> over the last few days, waking, 10.1, 9.9, 8.2, 6.8, 7.6 my Bs makes no sense, avoiding sweet things and hi carbs seems to push it up, relaxing a bit seems to bring it down, go figure, guess i'm unique



Will what meds you on?........but your last numbers are pretty good


----------



## vickih

*Last few days*

Friday - 13.7  don't know where that came from, it was 3.9 before bed at 12.30 so i had extra 10gramms
Saturday - 4.4 
Sunday - 5.5


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## vickih

5.1 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wow sounding good for everyone this morning. 5.6 for me today


----------



## jalapino

Good moaning!!! 8.5....lot better


----------



## Aoife

6.1 this morning **does victory dance**


----------



## jalapino

Aoife said:


> 6.1 this morning **does victory dance**



Congrats!!!


----------



## pav

Morning two early morning readings 7:00 am 4.7 as feeling not well had a lie in at 10:00 am 5.3, looks like I had a dump of glucose.


----------



## AlisonM

3.9 this morning and woke feeling really sick, so must have been on the way up. Still feeling very queasy though. Sitting at 5.1 now.


----------



## vickih

Aoife said:


> 6.1 this morning **does victory dance**



Ooh i know what it's like to do one of them, isn't it a great feeling??


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

hypo early hours over corrected that so had to do a correction bolus and woke up at 4.6.
This new gluten and wheat free diet takes some getting used to  but at least I feel well on it so well worth persevering with.


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.1 for me.


----------



## Steff

7.3 here for me xx


----------



## AlisonM

Higher today at 6.8. Still feeling sick too.


----------



## Susicue

Had a really bad night could not sleep very restless, and feeling a little sick too.
I was 8.6 on waking


----------



## Naty

8.2, boo and hiss


----------



## vickih

5.7 for me 

Since coming on this site it has re-focussed me and i am getting much better readings - even bought the Carbs and Cals book that i've seen people mentions - it's really great!


----------



## AlisonM

vickih said:


> 5.7 for me
> 
> Since coming on this site it has re-focussed me and i am getting much better readings - even bought the Carbs and Cals book that i've seen people mentions - it's really great!



Congratulations for getting yourself back on track. Well done.


----------



## Northerner

vickih said:


> 5.7 for me
> 
> Since coming on this site it has re-focussed me and i am getting much better readings - even bought the Carbs and Cals book that i've seen people mentions - it's really great!



Great to hear vickih! Keep up the good work  I was 6.7 this morning after a very restless night.


----------



## jalapino

10.6 today


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 here


----------



## AlisonM

A perfect 5.5 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A perfect 5.5 today.



Great number Alison!  There's a FB group called 'The 5.5 and 99 Club' where people post when they hit either of those numbers (mmol/l and mg/dl of course!) and a picture of the reading on their meter


----------



## Naty

6.8 today...


----------



## Clo

7.2. Pleased with that


----------



## jalapino

Clo said:


> 7.2. Pleased with that



Good stuff clo!!! keep at it


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9 ...


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.1 at 3.30am and 9.4 at 7am 7.6 at 8am!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me after another wretched night of insomnia


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you had a bad night Northerner


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a bad night Northerner



Thanks Amanda  Just haven't been able to get off to sleep for the past couple of nights, so frustrating!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me after another wretched night of insomnia



Another disturbed sleepless night for me as well, woke to 5.5, added to that its very painful to walk. Feels as both ankles are broken, swollen with a red blotchy skin colour 



AJLang said:


> Good morning 9.1 at 3.30am and 9.4 at 7am 7.6 at 8am!!!!



When I first looked thought a bit high but stable, then noticed the sudden drop. Hope it stays stable for you today with no more sudden hypos.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Pav I really can't understand why the sudden drop happened.  It has got me worried


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Another disturbed sleepless night for me as well, woke to 5.5, added to that its very painful to walk. Feels as both ankles are broken, swollen with a red blotchy skin colour



Sorry to hear this pav  I hope that you recover very soon


----------



## AJLang

pav said:


> Another disturbed sleepless night for me as well, woke to 5.5, added to that its very painful to walk. Feels as both ankles are broken, swollen with a red blotchy skin colour
> 
> Sorry to hear about this Pav it sounds horrible. I hope that you are able to get your ankles sorted out very soon


----------



## Clo

19.1. Terrible but think that's due to the cold they has all of a sudden crept up on me


----------



## Northerner

Clo said:


> 19.1. Terrible but think that's due to the cold they has all of a sudden crept up on me



Not nice  Hope you can get things down to a better level soon!


----------



## Naty

6.0 this morning for me.


----------



## Susicue

9.1 for me going down been double figures for ages.


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> 9.1 for me going down been double figures for ages.



Glad to hear it's starting to improve


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner 11.3 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Naty

Good afternoon forum... 6.7


----------



## AlisonM

6.1 last night at bedtime, 5.7 this morning. Nice.


----------



## Clo

10.1 today much better than yesterday still not normal though. Defiantly blaming it on a cold


----------



## jalapino

Clo said:


> 10.1 today much better than yesterday still not normal though. Defiantly blaming it on a cold



Awww!!...hope ya feel better soon......im not ill....only in the head lol 

But still having high numbers but very slowy coming down!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.9 this morning for me. Seemed to do nothing but eat today just to keep numbers stable due to busy day.


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.9 this morning for me. Seemed to do nothing but eat today just to keep numbers stable due to busy day.



Hope it was a good day tho sue?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Hope it was a good day tho sue?



Well I found some food  It took so long to shop this morning it was beyond a joke.
I've had to change my diet to gluten and wheat free due to a very bad intolerance to gluten. Good side is I feel well though for the first time in a long time. Then I did a tip clearance (housework) this afternoon and that's def not good for my health


----------



## jalapino

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well I found some food  It took so long to shop this morning it was beyond a joke.
> I've had to change my diet to gluten and wheat free due to a very bad intolerance to gluten. Good side is I feel well though for the first time in a long time. Then I did a tip clearance (housework) this afternoon and that's def not good for my health



lol...indeed!!!......it is amazing what we collect and store!! 

Then say...hmmmm I think we need this?......then keep it locked up like some poor prisoner!!! loll


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
6.7


----------



## AJLang

8.4 at 1 am 14.9 at 8.15


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 8.4 at 1 am 14.9 at 8.15



Strange! Hope consultant can shed some light on it


----------



## Naty

6.4 for me this morning, despite dropping to 3.4 last night and over-correcting with too many jelly babies...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

10.7 for me woke up with earache infected eye and a stinking cold 
Besides that I'm fit and well


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 10.7 for me woke up with earache infected eye and a stinking cold
> Besides that I'm fit and well



Aw Sue! Sounds rotten  Hope you recover quickly


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 6.4 for me this morning, despite dropping to 3.4 last night and over-correcting with too many jelly babies...



Clearly not too many jelly babies, sounds like a good job you had what you did!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Strange! Hope consultant can shed some light on it


Thanks Alan


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Clearly not too many jelly babies, sounds like a good job you had what you did!



I had 18  and half an hour I was up to 9.4.  But I was scared  - ergo, I thought perhaps more rather than less...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> I had 18  and half an hour I was up to 9.4.  But I was scared  - ergo, I thought perhaps more rather than less...



Blimey!  I would probably have had 2!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Blimey!  I would probably have had 2!



That's what I meant by too many, LOL! 

I originally intended to have half a dozen, but then I kept feeling wobbly...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> That's what I meant by too many, LOL!
> 
> I originally intended to have half a dozen, but then I kept feeling wobbly...



It's difficult, especially during the night because you are disoriented anyway. It looks like in this instance your instincts were correct. In theory you are supposed to treat with 15g carbs and wait 15 minutes, then re-treat if necessary, but sometimes you can get hypos that you know are just refusing to come up, sounds like you had one of those.


----------



## will2016

gone to pot last few days with nasty man flue, hitting 9 to 9.2 think that's common when poorly


----------



## jalapino

will2016 said:


> gone to pot last few days with nasty man flue, hitting 9 to 9.2 think that's common when poorly



Hope ya feel better soon buddy!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

AJLang said:


> 8.4 at 1 am 14.9 at 8.15



After yesterday's results today was 13.4 at 1am and 6.9 at 6.30am
Similar BGs before bed and similar type of meal/ carbs/bolus for both nights - in fact everything was similar apart from the BGs?  I haven't even altered my clock on my pump yet! So even the timings are the same. I'm going to change the clock at midday just in case it causes any BG problems

3am 7.9. 
6.40am 9.2
7.40 8.9
Staying steady but yet another different pattern still on 70% basal


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> After yesterday's results today was 13.4 at 1am and 6.9 at 6.30am
> Similar BGs before bed and similar type of meal/ carbs/bolus for both nights - in fact everything was similar apart from the BGs?  I haven't even altered my clock on my pump yet! So even the timings are the same. I'm going to change the clock at midday just in case it causes any BG problems



What a conundrum, completely the opposite way around!


----------



## AJLang

I really can't understand it. I am being completely fastidious with carb counting etc, no guesstimates for me.  Nothing makes sense. I'm so glad that I'm seeing the consultant tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.6 this morning had one correction in the night due to ear infection.
On the whole feeling a lot better than yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.6 this morning had one correction in the night due to ear infection.
> On the whole feeling a lot better than yesterday.



Good to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Naty

7.0 at 8.20 GMT for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 7.0 at 8.20 GMT for me this morning



No massive jelly baby binge during the night then?


----------



## pav

Managed to catch up with some missing sleep on waking late this morning I was 5.8.


----------



## jalapino

I no im late but thought I would report in with my sky high 16.8 this morning!!! only had chicken and pitta and salad for dinner which normally never effects my bloods normally!! 

Got my m.o.t next week fasting levels etc!!

Fingers crossed....do not want my levels going out of control again!!


----------



## AlisonM

The record's got stuck again. 5.7 for the third morning in a row. I do so like it when my numbers are boring.


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I no im late but thought I would report in with my sky high 16.8 this morning!!! only had chicken and pitta and salad for dinner which normally never effects my bloods normally!!
> 
> Got my m.o.t next week fasting levels etc!!
> 
> Fingers crossed....do not want my levels going out of control again!!



Ant, have you checked your novomix?

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=41312


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> No massive jelly baby binge during the night then?



Ahem, no, but I realised last night while out for dinner with a friend that they put sugar in Irish coffee 

Call me naive...

(Waits for forum to chorus 'you're so naive Naty'


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

AJLang said:


> After yesterday's results today was 13.4 at 1am and 6.9 at 6.30am
> Similar BGs before bed and similar type of meal/ carbs/bolus for both nights - in fact everything was similar apart from the BGs?  I haven't even altered my clock on my pump yet! So even the timings are the same. I'm going to change the clock at midday just in case it causes any BG problems
> 
> 3am 7.9.
> 6.40am 9.2
> 7.40 8.9
> Staying steady but yet another different pattern still on 70% basal
> These are today's results.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 3am 7.9.
> 6.40am 9.2
> 7.40 8.9
> Staying steady but yet another different pattern still on 70% basal
> These are today's results.



So, you've had one night where things rose, one where they dropped and one where they stayed more or less the same. I diagnose Goldilocks Syndrome!


----------



## AJLang

That made me smile


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0 here


----------



## Naty

8.3 this morning...


----------



## AlisonM

Not 5.7 this morning. It was 5.6 instead.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Not 5.7 this morning. It was 5.6 instead.



Your meter is broken, get a replacement!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sun 27.10.2013
*10.5* - 22:32pm - bedtime - Sat 26.10.2013
*4.4* - 9:27am - breakfast 

Mon 28.10.2013
*18.0* - 22:33pm - bedtime - no snacking from teatime onwards  but just as bedtime came & I went upto bed I had a rich tea biscuit eating frenzy, had about 6 of them   - 5.6g carbs each = 33.6g - test was done before the biscuits
*3.7* - 9:18am - fasting


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Sun 27.10.2013
> *10.5* - 22:32 - bedtime - Sat 26.10.2013
> *4.4* - 9:27 - breakfast
> 
> Mon 28.10.2013
> *18.0* - 22:33 - bedtime - no snacking from teatime onwards  but just as bedtime came & I went upto bed I had a rich tea biscuit eating frenzy, had about 6 of them   - 5.6g carbs each = 33.6g - test was done before the biscuits
> *3.7* - 9:18 - fasting



So you were 18, had 6 biscuits with no extra insulin and you woke on 3.7?  Your basal looks as though it is set way too high!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> So you were 18, had 6 biscuits with no extra insulin and you woke on 3.7?  Your basal looks as though it is set way too high!




Re being 18 then dropping to 3.7 obviously when my last bolus dose - teatime - runs out I'm then onto basal only and dropping very low early am.  I'm currently on 24u Lantus at bedtime 10:30pm. What would you decrease it to?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Ant, have you checked your novomix?
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=41312



Hey alan!!! 

Novomix???.....im gunna sound stupid here but im not on nova!! 

I inject crapulin!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Hey alan!!!
> 
> Novomix???.....im gunna sound stupid here but im not on nova!!
> 
> I inject crapulin!!!



Ah sorry, I forgot and thought it was novomix you were on!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning  3.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning  3.3 for me



Oh dear  What was your bedtime reading?


----------



## AJLang

9pm 9.3
I felt shaky at 2.50am but it was 6.7
VERY frustrating after yesterday's appointment


----------



## Steff

Morning guys
8.3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

2.3 opps  Well worth it though as had a nice home made biscuit


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*6.8* - 22:30pm - bedtime - no snacking during the evening (ie from teatime onwards) then 3 mini scotch eggs (4.2g cho ech = 12.6g cho) after bedtime test
*2.9* - 7:24am - fasting - also hypo - had jelly babies then 15 minutes later  BG was *6.3* - dread seeing any later results today because I had 4 jelly babies (20g cho) which were rather nice and somehow ended up having 10 altogether (50g carbs)!!!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *6.8* - 22:30pm - bedtime - no snacking during the evening (ie from teatime onwards) then 3 mini scotch eggs (4.2g cho ech = 12.6g cho) after bedtime test
> *2.9* - 7:24am - fasting - also hypo - had jelly babies then 15 minutes later  BG was *6.3* - dread seeing any later results today because I had 4 jelly babies (20g cho) which were rather nice and somehow ended up having 10 altogether (50g carbs)!!!



I would consider reducing lantus by at least a couple of units Gill.


----------



## Naty

7.9 this morning...


----------



## AlisonM

Back to 5.7 (on both meters ). But had a nasty hypo at 2.6 this morning, after breakfast! I'm up to 4.9 as of 20 minutes ago and feeling like something the cat dragged in.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Back to 5.7 (on both meters ). But had a nasty hypo at 2.6 this morning, after breakfast! I'm up to 4.9 as of 20 minutes ago and feeling like something the cat dragged in.



Hate those hypos that come AFTER you've eaten! Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## jalapino

Late again!!! 14.2 this morning after upping my insulin!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> I would consider reducing lantus by at least a couple of units Gill.




Cheers Northerner. I now myself think this is the thing to do. Getting fed up of all the hypos . The only problem in the way is that it was only last Friday that i altered my teatime/bolus ratio from 1:1 to 1.5.1 so would I not have to wait like I do with Lantus/basal ie - it takes 3 days for any changes to start taking effect and another 3 for them to settle down and take full effect?


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Cheers Northerner. I now myself think this is the thing to do. Getting fed up of all the hypos . The only problem in the way is that it was only last Friday that i altered my teatime/bolus ratio from 1:1 to 1.5.1 so would I not have to wait like I do with Lantus/basal ie - it takes 3 days for any changes to start taking effect and another 3 for them to settle down and take full effect?



Well, I know they say that about lantus, but I found that it was generally much sooner for things to settle with the lantus and you do have to do it sometime so you can at least start seeing the effect. Any changes to your mealtime boluses will take effect immediately and be gone within 5 hours - there is none of this hanging around like you get with lantus. You could change your meal ratios every day and it would have no impact on the following day


----------



## will2016

8.2 after being about 9 last few days with my nasty cold which is gone


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 8.2 after being about 9 last few days with my nasty cold which is gone



Glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 10.4 today after yesterday morning's 3.3


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 10.4 today after yesterday morning's 3.3



Sounds silly, but it's almost as if you are on a three day cycle of up, down and in between


----------



## AJLang

That's an interesting observation. I hadn't noticed that pattern.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> That's an interesting observation. I hadn't noticed that pattern.



I think we should call it the 'Hokey-Cokey'


----------



## AJLang

It certainly shakes me all about


----------



## Cleo

Morning all .  6.2 for me today


----------



## Aoife

Morning, 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Susicue

Morning 9.1 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Umm, 5.6... I'm not complaining you understand, but I would dearly love to know what is going on. My numbers haven't been in this stable since, well ever really. I know I had that hypo yesterday, but on the whole I've been between 5 and 9 which is exactly where I'm supposed to be. Did Murphy fall asleep maybe?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Umm, 5.6... I'm not complaining you understand, but I would dearly love to know what is going on. My numbers haven't been in this stable since, well ever really. I know I had that hypo yesterday, but on the whole I've been between 5 and 9 which is exactly where I'm supposed to be. Did Murphy fall asleep maybe?



That is remarkable!


----------



## Naty

8.1.  Do some people run high with colds?


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 8.1.  Do some people run high with colds?



I certainly need more insulin when I have a cold, otherwise I would run high


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> I certainly need more insulin when I have a cold, otherwise I would run high



Thanks Northerner.  Boo to colds


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Thanks Northerner.  Boo to colds



Hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.1* - 22:28pm - bedtime - no snacking during the evening (ie from teatime onwards) then 2 rich tea biscuits (11.8g cho) & 2 choc digestives (21.6g cho) (33.4g cho) after bedtime test
*10.7* - 7:51am - fasting




Northerner said:


> I would consider reducing lantus by at least a couple of units Gill.



Well I  went ahead and reduced lantus by 2u so from 24u to 22u. Don't know if I'm too happy with the higher results but can't do any more changes for 5 or 6 days.


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, been a few days since I posted, this morning a surprising 4.2  been in the 5.0's and 6.0's some days.


----------



## AlisonM

pav said:


> Afternoon all, been a few days since I posted, this morning a surprising 4.2  been in the 5.0's and 6.0's some days.



That's really good Pav. How about the rest of the day?


----------



## pav

AlisonM said:


> That's really good Pav. How about the rest of the day?



Before bed last night 12.1 , before lunch 6.1 around 3 hours after lunch 6.1, looks like its going to nose dive before tea. 

Not been testing as I normally do, to much rubbish going on with family illnesses and trying to get info out of the hospital.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 this morning, did register a 4.1 at 5pm so had a few carbs to make sure no further drop. My morning basal is work in progress


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*12.9*  - 22:32pm - bedtime
- teatime QA taken at 20:31pm - chinese for tea: prawn fried rice/curry sauce
- no snacking during the evening (ie from teatime onwards) & due to a late tea then 4 rich tea biscuits (23.6g cho) & 5 rolos(18.1g cho) (41.7g cho) after bedtime test
*10.3* - 7:43am - fasting

- another hypo before tea - *3.8* - lunch was *11.3* at 15:57pm
- 2nd day of reducing lantus


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *12.9*  - 22:32pm - bedtime
> - teatime QA taken at 20:31pm - chinese for tea: prawn fried rice/curry sauce
> - no snacking during the evening (ie from teatime onwards) & due to a late tea then 4 rich tea biscuits (23.6g cho) & 5 rolos(18.1g cho) (41.7g cho) after bedtime test
> *10.3* - 7:43am - fasting
> 
> - another hypo before tea - *3.8* - lunch was *11.3* at 15:57pm
> - 2nd day of reducing lantus



What lantus are you on now Gill? Your levels are quite steady overnight on the face of it, but you are consuming quite a lot of fast-acting carbs at bedtime, which is then 'mopped up' by your lantus, presumably. My concern would be this: you are quite high before bed, the biscuits will then spike you up into the 20s I would guess, then your levels gradually fall overnight until you are somewhere close to what you were for your bedtime test. That spike will not be doing you a lot of good, and will be raising your HbA1c as it seems to be happening most nights (i.e. you have 30-50g carbs without QA insulin mst nights). Ideally, what needs to be happening is that your bedtime level is around 7 or below, you don't have any extra carbs, and your waking level will then show whether you are still on too much lantus. Personally, I would look to changing those pre-bed snacks to something without carbs, like cheese or cold meats, if you don't want to inject QA before bed. If you really can't do without carbs before bed then you need to get the lantus right by doing a few nights without any pre-bed carbs, then concentrate on injecting a safe amount of QA for the biscuits etc. you would like to eat pre-bed. This is the only way you will get your lantus at the right level and also prevent any spikes during the night.

Hope all that makes sense!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yes Alan that all makes sense & thanks.

Re what lantus am I on now - 22u reduced from 24u


----------



## Naty

7.3 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

I don't think I really need to say it but it was 5.6 again this morning. Maybe I should reduce my breakfast insulin a bit though, as I had another post meal hypo. Just a little one at 3.6 and it came back up again fairly quickly. 

Which is good because I needed to make my monthly journey to the pharmacy to pick up my prescription. 7 pages of forms to sign with all the stuff on repeat, and I needed just about everything this month so my backpack was chock full! But at least Dr Idiot has given me the new strips without a quibble.


----------



## Cleo

was 6.3 before bed and woke up at 4am with a hypo (2.7).  Woke up this morning at 7.30 and was 9.4......(ok, I admit I *might* have helped myself to too many sweets ....)

I always aim to go to bed within normal range (6.5 - 8) and 9 times out of 10 when I do, I wake up within target.  I hardly ever get hypos at night -does anyone have any ideas as to why it happened - esp. given that I was (more or less) within target before bed?


----------



## AlisonM

Northe would say it's the Diabetes Fairy Cleo. I just happens sometimes and there doesn't always seem to be a discernible reason.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Northe would say it's the Diabetes Fairy Cleo. I just happens sometimes and there doesn't always seem to be a discernible reason.



Or pregnancy?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I don't think I really need to say it but it was 5.6 again this morning. Maybe I should reduce my breakfast insulin a bit though, as I had another post meal hypo. Just a little one at 3.6 and it came back up again fairly quickly.
> 
> Which is good because I needed to make my monthly journey to the pharmacy to pick up my prescription. 7 pages of forms to sign with all the stuff on repeat, and I needed just about everything this month so my backpack was chock full! But at least Dr Idiot has given me the new strips without a quibble.



I reckon that 5.7 was a dud, you should have re-tested 

Good to hear you managed to get all your stuff!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Good to hear you managed to get all your stuff!



HAH! See my new thread.


----------



## Cleo

AlisonM said:


> Northe would say it's the Diabetes Fairy Cleo. I just happens sometimes and there doesn't always seem to be a discernible reason.



Thanks Alison! I'll have to have a word with that bl**dy diabetes fairy lol, or maybe just try to exercise a bit more will power when treating a night time hypo ......


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Or pregnancy?



Hhhmmmm.....yes.....you *might* be onto something !.....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*4.7* - 22:46pm - bedtime
*3.1* - 7:23am - fasting - 4 jelly babies & 15 minutes later* 6.3*

 - 3rd day of reducing lantus


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *4.7* - 22:46pm - bedtime
> *3.1* - 7:23am - fasting - 4 jelly babies & 15 minutes later* 6.3*
> 
> - 3rd day of reducing lantus



Did you eat anything after your bedtime test Gill?


----------



## Cleo

4.7 for me today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Didn't test 1st thing as was hypo so treated and back up to 6.1.
No idea why but after a set change yesterday my blood sugars started to creep up so changed my set again, did a correction and crossed fingers at the same time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Did you eat anything after your bedtime test Gill?




I had 3 "halloween" asda smartprice fudge toffees


----------



## AlisonM

I think both my meters are stuck. 6.3 last night and 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Naty

7.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.2 this morning. Feeling completely shattered today due to ME flare so feet up day is the order of the day.


----------



## LeeLee

I had to re-test this morning... a 2.4 followed immediately by a more realistic 5.1.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.2 this morning. Feeling completely shattered today due to ME flare so feet up day is the order of the day.



Hope you have a restful and restorative day Sue 



LeeLee said:


> I had to re-test this morning... a 2.4 followed immediately by a more realistic 5.1.



Goodness, good job you retested!


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a restful and restorative day Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, good job you retested!



Tee-hee! I wouldn't have treated it anyway (other than have breakfast).  I've never had a hypo except the morning after too much wine, which I don't bother with any more.


----------



## Naty

6.7 at 10.20 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*7.4* - 22:33pm - bedtime
- teatime was *7.3* at 19:57pm then no further snacks/eating

*2.6* - 7:00am - fasting - 4 jelly babies & 15 minutes later *6.7*

- but then this morning & was also after my fasting one of the day (see above 7:00am):
*3.6* - 11:28am - had 6 jelly babies & 15 minutes later *5.9* & had toast for breakfast


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *7.4* - 22:33pm - bedtime
> - teatime was *7.3* at 19:57pm then no further snacks/eating
> 
> *2.6* - 7:00am - fasting - 4 jelly babies & 15 minutes later *6.7*
> 
> - but then this morning & was also after my fasting one of the day (see above 7:00am):
> *3.6* - 11:28am - had 6 jelly babies & 15 minutes later *5.9* & had toast for breakfast



Further reduction in lantus looks on the cards Gill


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Further reduction in lantus looks on the cards Gill




Yes I deffinitely because after my teatime bolus has run out I only have the basal working so for it to keep dropping me to levels like this is not good  . I decreased it on Tues 20.10 from 24u to 22u so was going to wait until maybe Monday but not really sure whether to do it by just another 2u or 4u.


----------



## jalapino

Afternoon! 

Been really really poorly peeps! hence 16.7 this morning and just slowly going up through the day...not been this unwell for sometime.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Yes I deffinitely because after my teatime bolus has run out I only have the basal working so for it to keep dropping me to levels like this is not good  . I decreased it on Tues 20.10 from 24u to 22u so was going to wait until maybe Monday but not really sure whether to do it by just another 2u or 4u.



I wouldn't wait until Monday Gill. I would go for another 2 unit reduction tonight but be vigilant with the testing overnight


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Been really really poorly peeps! hence 16.7 this morning and just slowly going up through the day...not been this unwell for sometime.



Sorry to hear this Ant, I wonder if you have the same as I had a couple of weeks ago? Haven't been that poorly for years 

Hope you are feeling better soon. Are you testing for ketones and increasing your insulin to help keep your levels down?


----------



## AlisonM

Wow, this is really exciting! My numbers were different this morning, instead of 5.6 or 5.7 I was....




5.5.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Wow, this is really exciting! My numbers were different this morning, instead of 5.6 or 5.7 I was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5.



This has to be the best grouping I have witnessed on this thread!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> This has to be the best grouping I have witnessed on this thread!



I'm getting a fair amount of variation through the day though. No double figures, but a few, mostly minor, hypos. My highest this week was a 9.8. I guess I'm puzzled by it all because I'm just not used to being this stable and I can't figure it out. I haven't done anything different.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

jalapino said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Been really really poorly peeps! hence 16.7 this morning and just slowly going up through the day...not been this unwell for sometime.



Hi Ant, hope you feel better soon.
There seems to be a dreadful flu like bug going around which is knocking people for six. I've had to increase my insulin during the day by quite a bit just to stay in single figures. I still feel as if I have been run over by a steam roller


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, after a 5.0 at bedtime - very happy with that!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

7.3 this morning  have the lurgy that is doing the rounds as an added bonus.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.1 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*17.0* - 22.12pm - bedtime
- teatime was *10.3* at 19:44pm then a bit of a messed up evening - went out for an indian with some friends - had: chicken tikka starter which was just chicken & salad/main: chicken dupiaza but only ate the pieces of chicken in this/boiled rice - ate most of this but not all - but_____didn't enter carbs into my meter and no injection   
- reduced lantus by 2u so from 22u to 20u

*15.1* - 7:36am - fasting


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *17.0* - 22.12pm - bedtime
> - teatime was *10.3* at 19:44pm then a bit of a messed up evening - went out for an indian with some friends - had: chicken tikka starter which was just chicken & salad/main: chicken dupiaza but only ate the pieces of chicken in this/boiled rice - ate most of this but not all - but_____didn't enter carbs into my meter and no injection
> - reduced lantus by 2u so from 22u to 20u
> 
> *15.1* - 7:36am - fasting



Well, you have remained fairly steady overnight, which is good. Why did you miss out your injection?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Why did you miss out your injection?




I was meaning to go straight after my meal which is when I prefer to inject when I'm eating out in case of any meal delays but obviously was chatting to the friends and walked out of the restaurant & realised later (bedtime) that I hadn't injected.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> I was meaning to go straight after my meal which is when I prefer to inject when I'm eating out in case of any meal delays but obviously was chatting to the friends and walked out of the restaurant & realised later (bedtime) that I hadn't injected.



Done it myself Gill - you get so used to doing it that it doesn't register sometimes, which is why they started putting timers on pens for when we can't remember if we've done it or not!


----------



## Naty

8.2 this morning after, ahem,  indulgence...


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 this morning. Is the holiday over?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 this morning. Is the holiday over?



What? It can't be! Looks like the Diabetes Fairy has had enough of being nice


----------



## Steff

All sky high had flu since Thurs, mainly 8+ blahhhh


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> All sky high had flu since Thurs, mainly 8+ blahhhh



Hope you feel better soon Steff


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Ant, I wonder if you have the same as I had a couple of weeks ago? Haven't been that poorly for years
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon. Are you testing for ketones and increasing your insulin to help keep your levels down?



I think you passed it to me via virtual coffing!! 

I have no way to test for ketones my meter just flashes with ketones readings higher than 15.0+ but that is it..i have increased insulin by quite a bit so fingers crossed alan.

14.9 this morning 

Hope you feel better soon steff


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I think you passed it to me via virtual coffing!!
> 
> I have no way to test for ketones my meter just flashes with ketones readings higher than 15.0+ but that is it..i have increased insulin by quite a bit so fingers crossed alan.
> 
> 14.9 this morning
> 
> Hope you feel better soon steff



You need to ask your doctor for some ketone testing strips. Obviously, they will only agree to the inferior urine strips as blood ketone strips are much more expensive, but at least it would be better than nothing. 

Looks like my gift to you has been passed on to Steff via your virtual coughing!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> All sky high had flu since Thurs, mainly 8+ blahhhh



Hope you get well soon Steff, it seems we are all suffering from something rotten lately


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 12.3 for me.  Although high it is the first time in ages that I've had two consecutive days that have been similar.  It will be interesting to see what happens as this consistency coincides with me being gluten free since Friday. I've increased my basal from 70% to 80%


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 12.3 for me.  Although high it is the first time in ages that I've had two consecutive days that have been similar.  It will be interesting to see what happens as this consistency coincides with me being gluten since Friday. I've increased my basal from 70% to 80%



I hope things continue to stay stable Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Cleo

Morning all a slightly low 4.1 for me today.
Steff / ant / Alan - is there a bug going around ?? My husband went out yesterday for about 3 hours and came back with cold like symptoms (runny nose, cough, etc).  Hope you all feel better soon !


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning all a slightly low 4.1 for me today.
> Steff / ant / Alan - is there a bug going around ?? My husband went out yesterday for about 3 hours and came back with cold like symptoms (runny nose, cough, etc).  Hope you all feel better soon !



There does seem to be quite a bad one doing the rounds  Several of my neighbours have suffered the same. I'm fully-recovered now, but it was the worst I have had for many years (rarely get ill) - I developed a bad, chesty cough for the first time since I stopped smoking nearly 19 years ago! Hope your hubby doesn't pass it on to you!


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> There does seem to be quite a bad one doing the rounds  Several of my neighbours have suffered the same. I'm fully-recovered now, but it was the worst I have had for many years (rarely get ill) - I developed a bad, chesty cough for the first time since I stopped smoking nearly 19 years ago! Hope your hubby doesn't pass it on to you!



Thanks Alan - I've told him to stay away from me haha


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*7.9* - 22.22pm - bedtime
- no snacking during the evening
- thought I may have fallen lower at my fasting BG as I have been doing lately so had 2 rich tea biscuits - (5.6g ech = 11.2g)

*7.3* - 7:40am - fasting


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> *7.9* - 22.22pm - bedtime
> - no snacking during the evening
> - thought I may have fallen lower at my fasting BG as I have been doing lately so had 2 rich tea biscuits - (5.6g ech = 11.2g)
> 
> *7.3* - 7:40am - fasting



Gill, if you are eating biscuits before bed then you are snacking. Thus you do not have a true picture of your blood sugars.
Skip the biscuits and if you are worried about being low in the night then set your alarm and test your blood sugar.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh flippin Nora! 3.0! It's taken me most of the morning to get up again but I'm at 5.1 now.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh flippin Nora! 3.0! It's taken me most of the morning to get up again but I'm at 5.1 now.



That flipping fairy!  Hope you stay stable from now on.


----------



## Naty

8.3 this morning


----------



## pav

Late posting again, got up to a 4.6 then spent the rest of the day fighting off hypos . Tea time hypo has been a right pain to shift, now I have over done the correction and I am in the 9.0's .


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Late posting again, got up to a 4.6 then spent the rest of the day fighting off hypos . Tea time hypo has been a right pain to shift, now I have over done the correction and I am in the 9.0's .



Sorry to hear this pav - do you think you need the gliclizide dose to be decreased?


----------



## pav

Was thinking the same, on another day it will be high, but there's some much rubbish going on at home and wondering if the steroids are knocking my BS about too much.

Think tomorrow will try taking just one tablet (80 mg) instead of the usual 1 1/2 tabs.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Was thinking the same, on another day it will be high, but there's some much rubbish going on at home and wondering if the steroids are knocking my BS about too much.
> 
> Think tomorrow will try taking just one tablet (80 mg) instead of the usual 1 1/2 tabs.



Hope it helps and doesn't send you in the opposite direction


----------



## pav

At a guess will go high, but as I am out most of the day tomorrow its some thing worth a try, as don't fancy hypo fighting when not at home.


----------



## Steff

Morning 
8.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

8.4 for me, feeling grotty and snotty again


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 8.4 for me, feeling grotty and snotty again



Oh dear!  Hope it begins to clear today Sue


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*7.7* - 22:33pm - bedtime
 - no snacking during the evening
- *2.8* - 03:10am - the hypo woke me up -  then *5.4* - 03:26am
*5.8* - 7:24am - fasting - then* 3.4* - 8:50am - then *6.3* - 9:06

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *7.7* - 22:33pm - bedtime
> - no snacking during the evening
> - *2.8* - 03:10am - the hypo woke me up -  then *5.4* - 03:26am
> *5.8* - 7:24am - fasting - then* 3.4* - 8:50am - then *6.3* - 9:06
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u



Still too much lantus, it appears!


----------



## Naty

9.3 today...


----------



## AlisonM

10.4 this morning and feeling really bad. Coughing and wheezing, and I ache all over. My head has a herd of elephants dancing in it. Still in the high 9s now.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 10.4 this morning and feeling really bad. Coughing and wheezing, and I ache all over. My head has a herd of elephants dancing in it. Still in the high 9s now.



Oh dear  Sounds like all those 5.6s were the calm before the storm, I hope the clouds pass over quickly and you are feeling much better soon!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> *7.7* - 22:33pm - bedtime
> - no snacking during the evening
> - *2.8* - 03:10am - the hypo woke me up -  then *5.4* - 03:26am
> *5.8* - 7:24am - fasting - then* 3.4* - 8:50am - then *6.3* - 9:06
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u






Northerner said:


> Still too much lantus, it appears!




Yes but I guess i'll just have to grin and bear the hypos for a few days now because it was only on Saturday when I changed my lantus.


----------



## jalapino

Evening all....sorry for late post 

Woke to a 16.1 then had a oh so not nice 2.6 by midday!! was not a nice hypo at all....especially when your hanging of a boat!! 

Now back up to 12.5!!...seeing nurse next week so will have to have a chat...am getting over this horrid chest infection...SLOWLY!!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Yes but I guess i'll just have to grin and bear the hypos for a few days now because it was only on Saturday when I changed my lantus.



I wouldn't wait, to be honest Gill. The changes you made on Saturday will be stable by now and you need to start getting rid of those hypos. Lowering your lantus now can only help reduce your hypos, not increase them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't wait, to be honest Gill. The changes you made on Saturday will be stable by now and you need to start getting rid of those hypos. Lowering your lantus now can only help reduce your hypos, not increase them.




Yes I think I will decrease it tonight. 

One thing we were taught on the Insulin X-Pert course was that you're always welcome to ask your DSNs for their advice but at the end of the day they will always say "what do *you *think you should do?" "what would *you *be happiest doing?" Bit of a ramble here but the other week when I phoned the DSN (re my latest problems) from the drop in clinic who also works at the hospital (where I have a contact number for) & who also did my X-Pert course she reminded me of this.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Yes I think I will decrease it tonight.
> 
> One thing we were taught on the Insulin X-Pert course was that you're always welcome to ask your DSNs for their advice but at the end of the day they will always say "what do *you *think you should do?" "what would *you *be happiest doing?" Bit of a ramble here but the other week when I phoned the DSN (re my latest problems) from the drop in clinic who also works at the hospital (where I have a contact number for) & who also did my X-Pert course she reminded me of this.



I agree - you are the one with all the experience, and if it makes sense to you, based on your own experience, then do it  I hope it helps and that you start getting some good, stable levels


----------



## Glo

Haven't been on for a while due to getting to grips with epilepsy diagnosis. Average 5.2 - 6.4 not bad considering dropped lantus from 24 to 16 over the past few weeks.


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Evening all....sorry for late post
> 
> Woke to a 16.1 then had a oh so not nice 2.6 by midday!! was not a nice hypo at all....especially when your hanging of a boat!!
> 
> Now back up to 12.5!!...seeing nurse next week so will have to have a chat...am getting over this horrid chest infection...SLOWLY!!



That's not a good swing, when you do things you don't do it by halves .
 Hope you manage to get yourself sorted out.

4.7 for me this morning after a lie in until 10 am. After yesterdays hypos, today I reduced the gliclazide to one tablet, had 1 slice of wholemeal bread and ham ended up with a mild 3.9 hypo at 2:30. had another snack and 2 wine gums and by 3:20 was back up to 6.9.
.
Still fairly low this afternoon staying in the 6.0's.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> That's not a good swing, when you do things you don't do it by halves .
> Hope you manage to get yourself sorted out.
> 
> 4.7 for me this morning after a lie in until 10 am. After yesterdays hypos, today I reduced the gliclazide to one tablet, had 1 slice of wholemeal bread and ham ended up with a mild 3.9 hypo at 2:30. had another snack and 2 wine gums and by 3:20 was back up to 6.9.
> .
> Still fairly low this afternoon staying in the 6.0's.



Those are good numbers pav


----------



## Northerner

Glo said:


> Haven't been on for a while due to getting to grips with epilepsy diagnosis. Average 5.2 - 6.4 not bad considering dropped lantus from 24 to 16 over the past few weeks.



Hi Glo, good to hear from you again, I hope that things are improving for you. Your numbers look very good, especially as you have been making significant changes to your lantus


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.7* - 22:49pm - bedtime
- decreased lantus from 20u to 18u
 - rich tea biscuits x 2 (5.6g carbs each = 11.2g  total)
 - *3.2* - 03.45am - the hypo woke me up - then *5.6* - 04:00am
*5.5* - 08:01am - fasting 

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *11.7* - 22:49pm - bedtime
> - decreased lantus from 20u to 18u
> - rich tea biscuits x 2 (5.6g carbs each = 11.2g  total)
> - *3.2* - 03.45am - the hypo woke me up - then *5.6* - 04:00am
> *5.5* - 08:01am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



I think you are getting there Gill, I would see how it goes for another couple of days and then maybe consider another decrease in lantus. Do your lantus pens only go in 2 unit increments? Might be worth asking your DSN or GP for a 1-unit pen as you might find you need to fine tune things a bit more closely as you get closer to your goals


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> I think you are getting there Gill, I would see how it goes for another couple of days and then maybe consider another decrease in lantus.




Thank you. Yes I will leave it for a few days now then see if I need to make another tweak.





Northerner said:


> Do your lantus pens only go in 2 unit increments? Might be worth asking your DSN or GP for a 1-unit pen as you might find you need to fine tune things a bit more closely as you get closer to your goals




It's this one & goes in 1 unit increments
http://www.diabetesdepot.ca/media/c...5/9/4/940d8ffe4982de3b919f81c9008b708f_12.jpg


----------



## AlisonM

Urgh! Woke at 12.7 this morning. Feel like death warmed up and just want to sleep, but I can't settle. I ache all over and my ribs hurt from coughing.


----------



## pav

Another late lie in until 10 am, was 4.7 on getting up.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7 ...


----------



## LeeLee

A nice 5.4 today, and it looks like I won't get rained on either.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.3* - 22:27pm - bedtime
 - rich tea biscuits x 4 (5.6g carbs each = 22.4g total) - eaten after bedtime test - was just in one of those eating moods where once I'd had the taste of one biscuit i wanted another  
*12.8* - 07:01am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *11.3* - 22:27pm - bedtime
> - rich tea biscuits x 4 (5.6g carbs each = 22.4g total) - eaten after bedtime test - was just in one of those eating moods where once I'd had the taste of one biscuit i wanted another
> *12.8* - 07:01am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



Since your fasting is similar to your bedtime reading, it still indicates your lantus dose is too high as you had 22g carbs with no QA insulin. The problem ahead is that if you do get your lantus dose correct i.e. so that it is acting purely as a basal insulin and not covering the extra carbs you eat, then you will wake to higher levels.


----------



## AlisonM

An improvement this morning with a 9.7. Still feel really grotty though.


----------



## pav

Another late posting for me, bit weird as levels have been up and down I did not take any gliclazide this morning after reducing it yesterday.

On getting up 5.2

Before lunch 5.7 had being weed clearing all morning.

After lunch by about 3.5 hours 6.3

Before tea 5.1

What a wonderful weird thing diabetes is


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Another late posting for me, bit weird as levels have been up and down I did not take any gliclazide this morning after reducing it yesterday.
> 
> On getting up 5.2
> 
> Before lunch 5.7 had being weed clearing all morning.
> 
> After lunch by about 3.5 hours 6.3
> 
> Before tea 5.1
> 
> What a wonderful weird thing diabetes is



Blimey pav! If only every day could be like this!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Blimey pav! If only every day could be like this!



I wish, can't understand why the levels have been so good, in theory I should have gone into the teens with out the gliclazide.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> I wish, can't understand why the levels have been so good, in theory I should have gone into the teens with out the gliclazide.



The Diabetes Fairy is messing with your mind!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.0



Looks like things are improving for you Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Looks like things are improving for you Steff



Yeah better late then never Alan  x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*18.5* - 22:36pm - bedtime
- totally messed up night
- on the positive side really enjoyed going out for an indian meal to celebrate hubby's 49th birthday  
- on the negative side messed up with estimating the carbs, I worked out 57g but should have been more like 87g!  
- then had 2 choc digestives & 2 rich tea after bedtime test but with no QA which is what I usually do anyway because I don't like to take QA before going to bed to sleep.
*15.2* - 07:57am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## pav

Morning, 4.7 for me rounding off yesterdays good levels without the gliclazide and none taken this morning.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning, 4.7 for me rounding off yesterdays good levels without the gliclazide and none taken this morning.



Hoping today goes as well for you pav!


----------



## AlisonM

Down a bit to 7.7 this morning and felling a little more human.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Down a bit to 7.7 this morning and felling a little more human.



Glad to hear you are on the mend Ally


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*9.2* - 22:44pm - bedtime
*10.7 *- 07:29am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## AlisonM

A much healthier 7.0 today. Slowly getting back in the zone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3 for me so much better then t the meet yesterday lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*6.0* - 22:38pm - bedtime
*14.0* - 10:43am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*8.8* - 22:34pm - bedtime
*5.0* - 07:42am- fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 6.8 for me today.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  10.2 after a 3.3 pre-bed hypo and correction.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  10.2 after a 3.3 pre-bed hypo and correction.



How annoying!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *8.8* - 22:34pm - bedtime
> *5.0* - 07:42am- fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



Much better than the double figures and huge drops you were getting Gill, looking good! Did you have any snacks after your bedtime reading, or are you trying to see what happens when you don't?


----------



## Naty

Ok gang...

Yesterday I went to a meeting.  The hostess had baked a special cake with me in mind - ground almonds instead of flour and fructose instead of sugar.  Still carbs I know,  but I was touched that she had done it.  I had, ahem, three pieces 

I get home and find my flatmate home.  She says that one of her boyfriends is coming to dinner and I should join them.   Dinner is an Iranian dish - celery stew with lamb, and white rice... Oh well, I think, I'll write it off as a bad day...

This morning at 6.25 I was 4.7 

I have NEVER been that low in the morning! 

I thought my meter was bust, but arriving at work I was 6.9 after my breakfast of yogurt and blackberries...


----------



## Northerner

Haha! Brilliant Naty! Don't you just love how fickle the Diabetes is when she plays with us?  Great numbers!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Haha! Brilliant Naty! Don't you just love how fickle the Diabetes is when she plays with us?  Great numbers!



Ah, I'd forgotten about the diabetes fairy - it must be her!


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Ah, I'd forgotten about the diabetes fairy - it must be her!



Yes, for some reason my computer didn't put the word 'fairy' in when I typed it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Much better than the double figures and huge drops you were getting Gill, looking good! Did you have any snacks after your bedtime reading, or are you trying to see what happens when you don't?



I'll hold my hands up & admit that I've been having 1 or 2 rich teas after my bedtime test  


*8.5* - 22:21pm - bedtime
*9.7* - 07:20am- fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> I'll hold my hands up & admit that I've been having 1 or 2 rich teas after my bedtime test
> 
> 
> *8.5* - 22:21pm - bedtime
> *9.7* - 07:20am- fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



Well, given that this is something you wish to do, without extra QA for them, then it looks like you have things more or less right as far as the lantus goes - a 1.2 mmol/l rise from bedtime to waking is very good. Up to 2 mmol/l either above or below your bedtime reading is normally considered good  

As I said before, the only slight problem that is hidden is that the biscuits will probably raise your levels quickly before they come down overnight to when you get up. Having said that, I used to get a bit of an early spike in my lantus, despite the fact that it is supposed to have a flat profile. I used to have a slice of toast with peanut butter as a bedtime snack as this would produce less of a spike than biscuits and keep my levels steadier overnight. 

A big improvement to what you were getting a few weeks ago Gill, so well done on your hard work getting back into testing frequently!


----------



## Naty

7.9 this morning after yesterday's shenanigans...


----------



## AlisonM

7.1 this morning and still running high. Apparently I have Bronchitis. I'm certainly all stuffed up and coughing well.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 7.1 this morning and still running high. Apparently I have Bronchitis. I'm certainly all stuffed up and coughing well.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Cleo

Morning all 6.7 for me, have had a stinking cold for 2 days now although its getting better thankfully


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning all 6.7 for me, have had a stinking cold for 2 days now although its getting better thankfully



Oh no! I hope you feel much better very soon, can't be much fun, especially when you are coping with pregnancy as well!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*8.3* - 22:21pm - bedtime
*10.7* - 07:52am - fasting

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u




Northerner said:


> . I used to have a slice of toast with peanut butter as a bedtime snack as this would produce less of a spike than biscuits and keep my levels steadier overnight.



I'm going to try the peanut butter but for me it will have to be the smooth one with no bits in


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> I'm going to try the peanut butter but for me it will have to be the smooth one with no bits in



That's fine, it's the fat in the PB that helps slow the release of carbs from the toast


----------



## AlisonM

Not a good night, or a good day either so far. Hit a slump in the early hours with a 2.1 and then bounced to 16.8, I think I overdid the toast and jam thing. Feeling like something the cat dragged in as the chest infection/Bronchitis is making itself felt too. Somebody shoot me now please.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Not a good night, or a good day either so far. Hit a slump in the early hours with a 2.1 and then bounced to 16.8, I think I overdid the toast and jam thing. Feeling like something the cat dragged in as the chest infection/Bronchitis is making itself felt too. Somebody shoot me now please.



Very sorry to hear this Alison, that's a nasty swing to have to endure when you're already ill  Hope it all passes quickly and you can get back to those 5.6s!


----------



## pav

5.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 5.3 this morning



Nice one pav!


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> That's fine, it's the fat in the PB that helps slow the release of carbs from the toast



I *love* peanut butter but the surgery told me not to have it - think I'll buy myself some Whole Earth Crunchy...yum yum


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> I *love* peanut butter but the surgery told me not to have it - think I'll buy myself some Whole Earth Crunchy...yum yum



It's high calorie, but apart from that I don't think it has any other downside, so not sure why they would tell you that! The fat is even a 'good' fat!  Whole Earth is a good brand as it doesn't contain any sugar/additives, I believe!


----------



## Carmina

Now I've finally shaken off the lurgy that's been playing havoc with my levels for the last 2 weeks, I'm joining in. 

I had a welcome return to 6.0 this morning and I hope I can soon see another below 6 reading - I've had one once!


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> Now I've finally shaken off the lurgy that's been playing havoc with my levels for the last 2 weeks, I'm joining in.
> 
> I had a welcome return to 6.0 this morning and I hope I can soon see another below 6 reading - I've had one once!



Great to hear Carmina, glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

13/11/13-7.9
14/11/13- 7.4


----------



## Carmina

5.9 this morning. Did a little dance round the kitchen.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh my goodness, I woke to a 7. 4 , beyond ecstatic .


----------



## runner

Morning all, 5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> 5.9 this morning. Did a little dance round the kitchen.





DaisyDuke said:


> Oh my goodness, I woke to a 7. 4 , beyond ecstatic .





runner said:


> Morning all, 5.1 this morning



Some great numbers this morning ladies!


----------



## LeeLee

Another 5.6 for me  despite my Weds night carb-fest after weigh-in (thank you pancreas).


----------



## Redkite

Wow this thread has been going for over two years.......BUT nobody seems to have worked out a group 7 day average at any point!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Wow this thread has been going for over two years.......BUT nobody seems to have worked out a group 7 day average at any point!!!!



Hehe! We did at one point early on, as that was the thread's original intention  I think the result might have been posted seperately, will try and dig it out


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*8.2* - 22:19pm - bedtime
*10.3* - 07:49am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u




Northerner said:


> . I used to have a slice of toast with peanut butter as a bedtime snack as this would produce less of a spike than biscuits and keep my levels steadier overnight.






Northerner said:


> That's fine, it's the fat in the PB that helps slow the release of carbs from the toast




- positive side was I had the peanut butter but am wondering if cheese would have the same effect because that also has lots of fat in it.
-  on a very negative side though i still ended up having 2 choc digestives after the bedtime test & before bed - grrrrrrr!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> - positive side was I had the peanut butter but am wondering if cheese would have the same effect because that also has lots of fat in it.
> -  on a very negative side though i still ended up having 2 choc digestives after the bedtime test & before bed - grrrrrrr!



Yes Gill, cheese would have the same effect  Lock the biscuits away!


----------



## Pine Marten

Mine was 5.6 this morning 

The peanut butter thing: I checked my old diet sheets and to be fair it said 'eat occasionally' though my (now retired) GP wasn't keen on my eating it at all. And the sheets say, and I quote: 'starchy food such as pasta, potatoes...will help keep your blood glucose levels stable.' Hmmm, like my lovely Linda McCartney Pies sent it up to 12.9...very stable, I don't think.

This is an interesting thread. I averaged out my readings over the past week and it was 6.1, which I thought was pretty good!


----------



## Naty

7.9 again today


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Mine was 5.6 this morning
> 
> The peanut butter thing: I checked my old diet sheets and to be fair it said 'eat occasionally' though my (now retired) GP wasn't keen on my eating it at all. And the sheets say, and I quote: 'starchy food such as pasta, potatoes...will help keep your blood glucose levels stable.' Hmmm, like my lovely Linda McCartney Pies sent it up to 12.9...very stable, I don't think.
> 
> This is an interesting thread. I averaged out my readings over the past week and it was 6.1, which I thought was pretty good!



That is a great average!  Eating lots of carbs would no doubt keep your levels steady - in the high teens all the time!  I have NEVER understood the logic behind that, given that carbs will raise blood sugar levels, usually very quickly!


----------



## AlisonM

4.4 this morning and falling regularly all day. Struggling to stay up for some reason.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## DaisyDuke

I am 6mmol today, this is just proving that I can do it after all, haven't had single numbers for months and months.


----------



## Carmina

Another 6 here. 

To add to a comment posted yesterday - I too wondered if an average got posted because I thought I might mess it up by not coming in at the start of an averaging week. But whether we ever get an average or not, I love this thread. 

I've been lurking in it for a few weeks to see what 'real diabetics' get instead of reading what we should be aiming for and feeling bad when we don't make it. And whatever our results, it's good to be able to share with people who understand.


----------



## Northerner

DaisyDuke said:


> I am 6mmol today, this is just proving that I can do it after all, haven't had single numbers for months and months.



Excellent news Daisy!  How are the legs feeling now?


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> Another 6 here.
> 
> To add to a comment posted yesterday - I too wondered if an average got posted because I thought I might mess it up by not coming in at the start of an averaging week. But whether we ever get an average or not, I love this thread.
> 
> I've been lurking in it for a few weeks to see what 'real diabetics' get instead of reading what we should be aiming for and feeling bad when we don't make it. And whatever our results, it's good to be able to share with people who understand.



I think that is what it has evolved into - no-one here will judge you for whatever your reading might be, but sometimes useful feedback can be given to try and help improve things 

I haven't found the relevant thread yet, but I seem to remember that the average was hovering around 7 for the first few weeks and likely to stay around that level


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.0* - 22:37pm - bedtime
- *11.2* - 19:25pm - teatime
- felt lousy all day - sharp stitch in my stomach - bedtime felt sickly so had 1 jelly baby
*5.9* - 07:54am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## DaisyDuke

Northerner said:


> Excellent news Daisy!  How are the legs feeling now?



A lot better yesterday, pain in thigh has gone, just a bit stiff on calf muscles, they feel stiff when I get up and in the evening get a bit stuff again but the awful ache has gone.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Northerner

DaisyDuke said:


> A lot better yesterday, pain in thigh has gone, just a bit stiff on calf muscles, they feel stiff when I get up and in the evening get a bit stuff again but the awful ache has gone.  Thanks for asking.



Oh I am pleased to hear that, it sounds like it might have been just some aches and pains from your exertions then


----------



## Naty

8.2 this morning - talking of hints, how on earth do I get rid of the dawn phenomenon?


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 8.2 this morning - talking of hints, how on earth do I get rid of the dawn phenomenon?



Do you think your levels are rising already before you wake? Some people recommend having a small protein-based snack at bedtime which may help. Mine doesn't really start until I get up, so I inject within minutes of getting up. It can then be up to an hour before I eat but my levels won't drop - usually they stay about the same. For example, the other day I was 5.8 mmol/l immediately on getting up (FHTF - Feet Hit The Floor ). I injected, then tested again an hour later, just before eating - I was 5.7 mmol/l!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Do you think your levels are rising already before you wake? Some people recommend having a small protein-based snack at bedtime which may help. Mine doesn't really start until I get up, so I inject within minutes of getting up. It can then be up to an hour before I eat but my levels won't drop - usually they stay about the same. For example, the other day I was 5.8 mmol/l immediately on getting up (FHTF - Feet Hit The Floor ). I injected, then tested again an hour later, just before eating - I was 5.7 mmol/l!



Yes, I think they are rising overnight - on weekdays I get up at 5.45, shower and then test at about 6.20...


----------



## AlisonM

Much better night last night, though I was quite high (8.3) at bedtime as I misjudged my late snack. No overnight hypos and a nice 6.3 this morning. No hypos so far today either though I've been testing more than usual to try and head them off.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Much better night last night, though I was quite high (8.3) at bedtime as I misjudged my late snack. No overnight hypos and a nice 6.3 this morning. No hypos so far today either though I've been testing more than usual to try and head them off.



Good to hear Ally


----------



## Northerner

Good, erm, morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

5.3 this morning for me.  

I may not be able to check in tomorrow until late evening because we're setting off for Durham in about an hour. We should be back tomorrow evening.

4.8 - very impressive!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no I was 14.9 just now.


----------



## Naty

8.0 at 7.20


----------



## Steff

6,8 for me .......


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0...


----------



## Naty

5.5 at 8.10 this morning. 

Think the fairy has been again...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 5.5 at 8.10 this morning.
> 
> Think the fairy has been again...



Marvellous!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.0...



Still hovering around the 7 mark Steff!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I was 14.3 , looks like he other two good days were a fluke   I did though wake up much later at 9.00am instead of 7.00, DP said he let me have a sleep in whilst he looked after the boys, he also said he came in twice to check I was still breathing, lol.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

After a 14.1 yesterday morning  no idea where that came from. I was down to 3 again this morning. I'm getting very peed off with these results, hopefully animas will sort a replacement pump for me today.


----------



## Carmina

5.3 yesterday and 5.6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> After a 14.1 yesterday morning  no idea where that came from. I was down to 3 again this morning. I'm getting very peed off with these results, hopefully animas will sort a replacement pump for me today.



Wow Sue, that is quite a contrast in experiences - do you suspect a faulty pump then? Hope you get a replacement today! 



Carmina said:


> 5.3 yesterday and 5.6 this morning.



Terrific numbers!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Sat 16.11
*8.6* - 22:15pm - bedtime
*9.8* - 07:30am - fasting

Sun 17.11
*12.8* - 22:36pm - bedtime
*5.2* - 11:06am - fasting

Mon 18.11
*14.3* - 22:25pm - bedtime
*5.4* - 11:06am - fasting

feeling really stressed at the moment  

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Naty

6.8 for moi


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Sat 16.11
> *8.6* - 22:15pm - bedtime
> *9.8* - 07:30am - fasting
> 
> Sun 17.11
> *12.8* - 22:36pm - bedtime
> *5.2* - 11:06am - fasting
> 
> Mon 18.11
> *14.3* - 22:25pm - bedtime
> *5.4* - 11:06am - fasting
> 
> feeling really stressed at the moment
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



Sunday and Monday show quite a big overnight drop Gill. I would be looking to decrease my lantus again. Sorry to hear you are feeling stressed, hope things improve for you soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Wow Sue, that is quite a contrast in experiences - do you suspect a faulty pump then? Hope you get a replacement today!



Hi Alan, yes the pump is suspect and has been for quite a while. It isn't keeping the correct time so obviously messing up my basals. Animas UK eventually rang me at lunch time to tell me a new pump will arrive tomorrow at some point.
In all fairness though I can't blame the 14.1 yesterday on the pump. I would suspect that was user error on my part.


----------



## gail1

14.4 for me which is good for me i suspect all the swimming i have started doing is starting to tell on my bs


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 14.4 for me which is good for me i suspect all the swimming i have started doing is starting to tell on my bs



Good to hear gail, much better than the 20s you were getting  Keep up the good work and hopefully you will start seeing regular numbers in single figures before too long


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

6.6 this morning. Not sure why it's up a bit today 

Could be that I had a bit of an inactive day yesterday because my weekend away had left me so tired. Or perhaps that I had my bed-time snack about an hour earlier because I went to bed early.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.1 this morning for me so well pleased.


----------



## Steff

morning 6.8 ......


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*10.2* - 22:31pm - bedtime
*7.2* - 08:50am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Naty

6.9 today...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Wow, a 4.8 for me today!


----------



## Steff

Morning a nt so hot 8.0


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning a nt so hot 8.0



Good morning Steff, you're up early  Can you think why it's higher today?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 today. Was more than surprised as had a bad hypo in the night so overdid the carbs.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.6 today. Was more than surprised as had a bad hypo in the night so overdid the carbs.



An adjustment to basals in the opposite direction?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> An adjustment to basals in the opposite direction?



Most def, I have my new pump up and running so am wondering if the basal was out on the old pump as the clock kept losing time.
It will be a basal test from evening meal time until tomorrow morning now to sort it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.7* - 22:42pm - bedtime
*3.3* - 10:17am - fasting - then after 5 (25g cho) jelly babies *4.1* @ 10:33am

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *11.7* - 22:42pm - bedtime
> *3.3* - 10:17am - fasting - then after 5 (25g cho) jelly babies *4.1* @ 10:33am
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u



Gill, wondering why you haven't reduced your lantus again? Those drops are way too big


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Gill, wondering why you haven't reduced your lantus again? Those drops are way too big




Hi, I'm going to reduce it tonight probably by 2u so from 18u to 16u


----------



## delb t

Just wondering when you say huge drops- we had a random 14.1 before bed[tea - pork /veg/yorkshire pud
And 4.9 this morning thats a big drop!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hi, I'm going to reduce it tonight probably by 2u so from 18u to 16u



Good move! 



delb t said:


> Just wondering when you say huge drops- we had a random 14.1 before bed[tea - pork /veg/yorkshire pud
> And 4.9 this morning thats a big drop!



It certainly is!  If it's a one-off though then I would think it's unlikely to be the basal, but more likely something like a delayed absorption of meal time insulin? How long after eating was bedtime? Did you correct the 14.1?


----------



## delb t

No-no correction they told us to correct at 15
Over 2 hrs since tea- but did have a huge pizza/chips at lunch
Hopefully a one off- maybe the old honeymoons over- nearly 2yrs on!


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> No-no correction they told us to correct at 15
> Over 2 hrs since tea- but did have a huge pizza/chips at lunch
> Hopefully a one off- maybe the old honeymoons over- nearly 2yrs on!



Hmm...novorapid works for up to 5 hours in me - I always try to eat 4-5 hours before bed so I have a fairly reliable indicator that my levels won't fall much lower. What insulin is he on?


----------



## delb t

Novorapid and lantus


----------



## Pumper_Sue

delb t said:


> No-no correction they told us to correct at 15
> Over 2 hrs since tea- but did have a huge pizza/chips at lunch
> Hopefully a one off- maybe the old honeymoons over- nearly 2yrs on!





delb t said:


> Just wondering when you say huge drops- we had a random 14.1 before bed[tea - pork /veg/yorkshire pud
> And 4.9 this morning thats a big drop!



I would suspect the pizza and chips added a double whammy to the high number deb. Chips would hit my system at least 5 or 6 hours after I ate them. Pizza I don't eat but that's very well known for a very delayed spike.


----------



## delb t

Yes maybe and it was a supa/dupa size!-once a week they stuff their faces on it but actually looking back through diary previous pizza days bedtimes are...10.2 /7.2/11.7


----------



## AlisonM

A nice round 6.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A nice round 6.0 today.



Ah, that's good Ally


----------



## pav

Not been on for a few days, too much crap going on around me. Today and yesterday 5.3 on waking.


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Not been on for a few days, too much crap going on around me. Today and yesterday 5.3 on waking.



Not bad at all alan....hope you are ok


----------



## pav

jalapino said:


> Not bad at all alan....hope you are ok



Managing day by day, though can't get the levels stable. Take the gliclazide even with dropping the dose been hypo for 2 days, then if I don't take it go high. 

On other days when on gliclazide I have decent levels, just not winning or on a level playing field.

Only good thing is I have lost 11 lbs.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2 here


----------



## Carmina

5.6 again for me today. (As it was yesterday, which I typed in the box then exited without submitting. Note to self - try waking up before attempting to post!)


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> 5.6 again for me today. (As it was yesterday, which I typed in the box then exited without submitting. Note to self - try waking up before attempting to post!)



Great number Carmina (and for yesterday!)


----------



## runner

Morning all 12.1 today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.9 for me this morning.
basal tested until 3.00 pm yesterday and went down to 3.9 so aborted the test. for the day.
started at 8.00. - 4.6
               9.00  - 7.1
              10-00 - 6.2
              11.00 - 6.1
              12.00 - 5.6
              1.00 pm 5.6
              2.00  -   6.3
              3.00 -    3.9
              4.00 -    6.2
              5.00 -    5.1  bolused for 70 carbs
              6.00 -    6.9
              7.00      8.2
              8.00      7.2
              9.00      8.3
             10.00     7.8
             11.00     6.7
             2.30       3.1

Basal altered to stop the low at 3 pm and 2.30 AM will test it again over the weekend as busy for next few days.


----------



## pav

Morning all 4.7 for me, first time I have been in the 4.0's for a few weeks.


----------



## Charliewatch

6.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Charliewatch said:


> 6.2 this morning



Very good Charlie  The number you wake up to is often a good indicator of how good your overall control of your diabetes is, since you are likely to have spent several hours around the level you wake on which represents a major portion of your day. If you can continue to get similar readings before each of your meals then you know you are doing things right


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*5.8* - 22:22pm - bedtime
- reduced lantus by 2u so from 18u to 16u
- had corned beef sandwich 2 slices of bread for supper, eaten after bedtime test was done, but......
found a packet of rolos so also had 2 of these  
*8.5* - 08:38am - fasting 

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## delb t

9.3 before bed- had been footy training- bread/nuts/cheese before bed
4.9 this morning


----------



## Naty

5.5 this morning...

Am I allowed at this point to say "Woohoo"?


----------



## AlisonM

Too low this morning at 4.1.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 5.5 this morning...
> 
> Am I allowed at this point to say "Woohoo"?



You are indeed! In fact, I'll join you!


----------



## AlisonM

Naty said:


> 5.5 this morning...
> 
> Am I allowed at this point to say "Woohoo"?



Definitely!


----------



## Naty

Thanks Northerner and Alison...

... Woohoo again!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

morning 7.4 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.3 this morning. No early morning hypo so pleased with that. woke at 4.30 AM to a 6.1 so an 8AM test of 6.3 is pretty stable. Lets hope it lasts


----------



## am64

good morning ...can i join in ? now i have a meter thanks to my lovely DSN I am 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 6.3 this morning. No early morning hypo so pleased with that. woke at 4.30 AM to a 6.1 so an 8AM test of 6.3 is pretty stable. Lets hope it lasts



Hope so Sue


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*13.5* - 22:45pm - bedtime
*11.2* - 08:37am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *13.5* - 22:45pm - bedtime
> *11.2* - 08:37am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u



Did you eat anything after your bedtime test Gill? If not, then that is nice and stable overnight, just need to try and go to bed on a lower level.


----------



## Naty

6.5 this morning - I'm disappointed after yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.1 this morning. Carb count wrong for evening meal so a bedtime correction required.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3 here


----------



## Carmina

Good morning all. Ay it coweld (as they say round here)?

Got another 6.0 today.


----------



## Naty

6.3 for me, and it's very cold down here in London too.


----------



## pav

am64 said:


> good morning ...can i join in ? now i have a meter thanks to my lovely DSN I am 7.2



The more the merrier .

For me this morning 5.4.


----------



## am64

6.2 for me this morning !....ok i got up late


----------



## AlisonM

6.4 this morning, and I had to fight to get the nurse to tell me that. Not as high as I was expecting given that my medications are being handled by the nursing staff and I don't trust them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*8.5* - 22:42pm - bedtime
- rich tea biscuits eaten after bedtime test
*11.0* - 07:45am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> 6.4 this morning, and I had to fight to get the nurse to tell me that. Not as high as I was expecting given that my medications are being handled by the nursing staff and I don't trust them.



I'd hate that, why aren't they letting you look after yourself? Particularly annoying if they won't give up your numbers without a fight  Have you seen any of the hospital diabetes team? I went to a talk once where they told us that we should always ask to see the hospital diabetes team if we were ever admitted. Mind you, might be different at your hospital.

Decent reading though!


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *8.5* - 22:42pm - bedtime
> - rich tea biscuits eaten after bedtime test
> *11.0* - 07:45am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u



How many biscuits/carbs?  (bet it's like being at school this, isn't it? )


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I'd hate that, why aren't they letting you look after yourself? Particularly annoying if they won't give up your numbers without a fight  Have you seen any of the hospital diabetes team? I went to a talk once where they told us that we should always ask to see the hospital diabetes team if we were ever admitted. Mind you, might be different at your hospital.
> 
> Decent reading though!



I did that last time I was in and it's only the one jobsworth I'm having trouble with. I threatened her with the consultant and she now gives me the results, with a sulk thrown in but she does it. I'm apparently too ill to be allowed to control my meds myself!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I did that last time I was in and it's only the one jobsworth I'm having trouble with. I threatened her with the consultant and she now gives me the results, with a sulk thrown in but she does it. I'm apparently too ill to be allowed to control my meds myself!



Or to know the 'secrets of the meter' too it seems!  Are they pricking your finger for you also? I seem to remember them stabbing it right in the centre of the pad with what felt like a rusty nail for me!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Or to know the 'secrets of the meter' too it seems!  Are they pricking your finger for you also? I seem to remember them stabbing it right in the centre of the pad with what felt like a rusty nail for me!



She tried, but I grabbed it from her.  I am NOT a nice docile patient.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> *8.5* - 22:42pm - bedtime
> - rich tea biscuits eaten after bedtime test
> *11.0* - 07:45am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u






Northerner said:


> How many biscuits/carbs?  (bet it's like being at school this, isn't it? )




Ermmm right well ermmm I had  rich tea x 8 - 5.6g cho ech = 44.8!!   but at the time they were just sooo nice


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Ermmm right well ermmm I had  rich tea x 8 - 5.6g cho ech = 44.8!!   but at the time they were just sooo nice



Hmm... I mainly ask because the amount of carbs eaten will give some indication of where you stand with your lantus - whether it's too high or too low. 45g is an awful lot of carbs to be eating without any bolus insulin, yet your levels only rose by 2.5 mmol/l. It suggests that your lantus is still too high for your basal requirements and you probably had quite a spike from the biscuits which then fell overnight. It's a shame you don't have a CGM to show what is actually happening!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hmm... I mainly ask because the amount of carbs eaten will give some indication of where you stand with your lantus - whether it's too high or too low. 45g is an awful lot of carbs to be eating without any bolus insulin, yet your levels only rose by 2.5 mmol/l. It suggests that your lantus is still too high for your basal requirements and you probably had quite a spike from the biscuits which then fell overnight. It's a shame you don't have a CGM to show what is actually happening!



Never mind the CGM, a dose of common sense would be handy 
How in heavens name can you sort your basal out if you eat the equivilent of a meal without a bolus? 
Has anyone actually explained to you Gill what the idea of basal bolus is? IE, basal (lantus) is just that it covers your 24 hour needs. So this means that you must bolus for the food you eat.

For your own safety and to prevent complications you really do need to sort things out.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8 5 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. 4.4 for me.


----------



## Carmina

5.4 this morning. Very pleased with this as I didn't get up until almost 9  instead of my normal 6.30.


----------



## Naty

6.6 for me


----------



## Aoife

10.7 this morning, the last week or so, since it's got cold, my levels have been consistently sneaking up overnight, probably time to eek up my basal.  Damn winter!


----------



## am64

6.8 for me ...very pleased as i went to bed on 12.4


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.5* - 22:27pm - bedtime
- went out for an indian, ate 1 poppadom, prawn bhuna but didn't eat all of this by any means, egg fried rice which was just a nice portion
- BG *9.4* - teatime
- no other carbs eaten after bedtime test  
* 10.7 *- 09:10 - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## CoffeePot

A nice 5.6 for me at 8.30 a.m.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *11.5* - 22:27pm - bedtime
> - went out for an indian, ate 1 poppadom, prawn bhuna but didn't eat all of this by any means, egg fried rice which was just a nice portion
> - BG *9.4* - teatime
> - no other carbs eaten after bedtime test
> * 10.7 *- 09:10 - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u



That's a very steady overnight reading Gill, much better than those night hypos you were having a couple of weeks ago  And I'd just like to say well done for getting back into regular testing after letting it slip a few weeks ago - good job!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.5 here



Much improved Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Much improved Steff!



Thanks Alan I had to double take lol


----------



## pav

Morning all, 6.2 for me. Being stuck to the white trombone is throwing my BS all over the place in the teens one minute very close to hypo the next.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning all, 6.2 for me. Being stuck to the white trombone is throwing my BS all over the place in the teens one minute very close to hypo the next.



Very sorry to hear this, I hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's a very steady overnight reading Gill, much better than those night hypos you were having a couple of weeks ago  And I'd just like to say well done for getting back into regular testing after letting it slip a few weeks ago - good job!




Yes that BG is more steady than it has been. Thank you for your comment  re regular testing which at the same time gives me more encouragement to do it  

Now for todays!
*17.9* - 22:22pm - bedtime
- after bedtime test ate 2 slices of corned beef & some cheddar cheese with a dash of salad cream
*6.0* - 08:30am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this, I hope you are feeling much better very soon




Hope so, its the second attack in just over a week.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Yes that BG is more steady than it has been. Thank you for your comment  re regular testing which at the same time gives me more encouragement to do it
> 
> Now for todays!
> *17.9* - 22:22pm - bedtime
> - after bedtime test ate 2 slices of corned beef & some cheddar cheese with a dash of salad cream
> *6.0* - 08:30am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u



That's another considerable drop Gill. Well done on going for the low-carb option for a bedtime snack, it helps to show how much your levels are dropping overnight. Can I ask when you injected for your evening meal, and did you take a test then before injecting?


----------



## Naty

6.8 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> That's another considerable drop Gill. Well done on going for the low-carb option for a bedtime snack, it helps to show how much your levels are dropping overnight. Can I ask when you injected for your evening meal, and did you take a test then before injecting?




Thanks for the well done re the low-carb option for a bedtime snack.

*6.7* - 12:23pm - brunch
*11.0* - 18:44pm - teatime


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Thanks for the well done re the low-carb option for a bedtime snack.
> 
> *6.7* - 12:23pm - brunch
> *11.0* - 18:44pm - teatime



Thanks Gill, on that evidence I would say that your lantus is probably still a bit on the high side as your mealtime insulin should have largely tailed off by bedtime. I'd see how it goes for a couple of days, but you might want to do some 3 am tests to make sure you're not dropping low in the night, given you had an 11 mmol/l drop last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 7.0


----------



## yorksman

5.1 this morning and a 7 day average of 5.3.

Mind you I'm 1 hour a day cycling now and don't have time to eat 'cos if I am not on the bike, I'm crashed out in bed


----------



## Northerner

yorksman said:


> 5.1 this morning and a 7 day average of 5.3.
> 
> Mind you I'm 1 hour a day cycling now and don't have time to eat 'cos if I am not on the bike, I'm crashed out in bed



Looking great!  Hope you're not becoming one of those exercise junkies!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*13.0* - 22:17pm - bedtime
- 4 slices of corned beef  eaten after bedtime test
- not quite 3am but:
- *8.1* - 04:31am
- *6.0* - 06:33am
*3.3* - 09:43am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u

- am asking myself why do I clearly need less BI/lantus insulin


----------



## yorksman

Northerner said:


> Looking great!  Hope you're not becoming one of those exercise junkies!




You've met me, now, what do you think the chance of that is? 

Slow cooked shin beef with shallots and tomato tonight with some couscous. I have too much of an appetite to get hooked on exercise.

Besides, who wants to die in the peak of condition? I just want to be fit enough to grow old disgracefully.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *13.0* - 22:17pm - bedtime
> - 4 slices of corned beef  eaten after bedtime test
> - not quite 3am but:
> - *8.1* - 04:31am
> - *6.0* - 06:33am
> *3.3* - 09:43am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
> 
> - am asking myself why do I clearly need less BI/lantus insulin



I think what is changing Gill, certainly over the past couple of nights, is that yu are not having extra carbs after your bedtime test, so you are getting a truer picture of your basal requirements. Also, things do change from time to time and for whatever reason (maybe the longer nights and colder days) your requirements are much less than you perhaps needed a few months ago. Based on last night's readings I would be inclined to reduce the lantus again to try and avoid the hypo.


----------



## Naty

Another 6.8 this morning.


----------



## gail1

11.2 which is certainly a lot better than it has been


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 11.2 which is certainly a lot better than it has been



Good news Gail  I hope you can start seeing some single figures before too long, you're not far off!


----------



## Carmina

5.0 for me this morning. That's my lowest yet


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> 5.0 for me this morning. That's my lowest yet



That's terrific Carmina! I had a 6.2 this morning


----------



## CoffeePot

5.2 this morning.  Quite pleased because it was 5.4 when I did the last thing at night test.  The basal is holding beautifully which I'm very pleased about because I did the full basal testing and re-jigging earlier this month


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> 5.2 this morning.  Quite pleased because it was 5.4 when I did the last thing at night test.  The basal is holding beautifully which I'm very pleased about because I did the full basal testing and re-jigging earlier this month



Great result


----------



## Steff

6.5 here ...


----------



## Pine Marten

5.5 for me this morning, before I went off to have my fasting blood test - postponed because of a hacking cough which is _nearly_ gone...

And I've got an appointment with the diabetic nurse next Monday afternoon, so I shall go armed with my little book of daily readings


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> 5.5 for me this morning, before I went off to have my fasting blood test - postponed because of a hacking cough which is _nearly_ gone...
> 
> And I've got an appointment with the diabetic nurse next Monday afternoon, so I shall go armed with my little book of daily readings



Great number! Good luck with the appointment!


----------



## Pine Marten

Thanks, Northerner


----------



## Naty

I got up an hour and a quarter later than normal and was 7.9


----------



## Pine Marten

Silly question: do most people test immediately after getting up, or before breakfast? (I tend to get up, washed & dressed and then test just before breakfast, and again two hours later.) Does any time lapse make a difference?


----------



## Naty

I do what you do - I shower, dress and then test - so on a weekday the test is usually about 6.20 - and this morning it was at 7.40, so I wondered if it was the dawn phenomenon just carrying on and thinking "we usually get fed at 6.35"...

I may be wrong though.  It has happened in the past...


----------



## Northerner

I test as soon as my 'feet hit the floor' (well, maybe five minutes after!). If I wait longer my levels will climb due to DP. I also inject straight after doing that first test.  With some people DP can start before they wake up, others may be only slightly affected, if at all.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> I think what is changing Gill, certainly over the past couple of nights, is that yu are not having extra carbs after your bedtime test, so you are getting a truer picture of your basal requirements. Also, things do change from time to time and for whatever reason (maybe the longer nights and colder days) your requirements are much less than you perhaps needed a few months ago. Based on last night's readings I would be inclined to reduce the lantus again to try and avoid the hypo.




Thank you  


*13.8* - 22:52pm - bedtime
- stayed overnight in Chester last night & ate in a thai restaurant then also had carbs (a chocolate biscuit - 12.9g per biscuit) after bedtime test
- didn't reduce the lantus last night but will probably do it tonight
*8.4* - 07:44am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.3 here



Good morning Steff - just beat me to it!  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

5.3 this morning. 

I can see a downward trend overall now. I'm getting between low 5's and higher 6's throughout the day, whereas I was getting mid-6's to mid-7's a couple of weeks ago. I'm following the Newcastle drastic calorie-cut recommendations - around 800 calories a day - and sticking to low-carb and low GI choices. I'm loving my meals, not feeling hungry and have now lost 13 kg since I was diagnosed.  Still a long way to go to get to a reasonable BMI but I'm heading the right way.


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> 5.3 this morning.
> 
> I can see a downward trend overall now. I'm getting between low 5's and higher 6's throughout the day, whereas I was getting mid-6's to mid-7's a couple of weeks ago. I'm following the Newcastle drastic calorie-cut recommendations - around 800 calories a day - and sticking to low-carb and low GI choices. I'm loving my meals, not feeling hungry and have now lost 13 kg since I was diagnosed.  Still a long way to go to get to a reasonable BMI but I'm heading the right way.



That's tremendous Carmina! Well done and good to see you are being rewarded for all your hard work!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*12.4* - 22:29pm - bedtime
- reduced lantus by 2u so from 16u tom 14u
- *13.5* - 04:51am - during the night
*9.2* - 07:56am - fasting 

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *12.4* - 22:29pm - bedtime
> - reduced lantus by 2u so from 16u tom 14u
> - *13.5* - 04:51am - during the night
> *9.2* - 07:56am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
> Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u



Looking better Gill, I think you are homing in on the right lantus dose for you, keep up the good work!


----------



## CoffeePot

5.5 today. The week is going quite well so far


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> 5.5 today. The week is going quite well so far



Long may it continue!


----------



## gail1

11.1 today which is not bad for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 11.1 today which is not bad for me



Good stuff Gail, things seem fairly stable for you at the moment


----------



## Naty

After yesterday's discussion of when exactly to test in the morning, today I sat up in bed when the alarm went off and tested at 5.50, before my shower. 

The result?  A very nice round 5


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> After yesterday's discussion of when exactly to test in the morning, today I sat up in bed when the alarm went off and tested at 5.50, before my shower.
> 
> The result?  A very nice round 5



Ah, see - that's the way to do it!  Great number!


----------



## Pine Marten

That's interesting - I tested slightly earlier today than normal and got a 5.1 - oh yes!


----------



## simonjd1974

Steff said:


> Morning 7.3 here



mine 8.4 this morning 

always high in morning. was 5.3 last night.......


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Ah, see - that's the way to do it!  Great number!



I'm sold!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 here


----------



## CoffeePot

5.2    Yippee!  I feel I really deserve the 85% choc tonight!

Thinking of melting some and whipping it into some 0% Fat thick greek yoghurt.  One 40g bar of Truly Irresistible 85% dark choc has 9g of CHO and 100g of the Sainsbury's own thick greek yoghurt has 8.  So..... whisk my melted 40g through the whole 500g tub and that's five portions at 9.8g per portion.....  Don't even need to add any stevia


----------



## Carmina

I decided last night to follow the tip about testing before I got up ready for breakfast. So I did the test as soon as I woke up. Which was a wee bit early. Which is how I know that my BG at 4am was ... drum roll and fanfare please ... 4.6. 

When I did eventually decide it was getting up time, I registered 5.1. Seeing as I'm on a day off and got up nearly 2 hours later than usual, I'm more than happy with that. 

Having blood taken for HbA1c, cholesterol and all the usual gubbins this morning ready for my appointment with Doctor Smugness next Friday. Trying not to get worked up about it but I know before I go that any improvements in results and my fantastic weight loss will be all down to him getting my medication right and nothing to do with all the hard work, research and dietary analysis I've been doing.  I'll need you lovely people to calm me down next Friday.


----------



## Carmina

That sounds fab. I've got some 85% sugar-free choc that I might try that with this afternoon. It'll make a change from making sugar-free chocolate jellies!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*12.6* - 22:24pm - bedtime
 - *12.4* - 04:20am - during the night - not exactly 3am but this is when I woke up so thought I'd best do a test  
*11.4* - 07:34am - fasting 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Hazel

Following 10 weeks of heavy duty antibiotics and blood glucose levels ALL over the place, pleased go report 6.9 this morning.     Still a way to go but going in the right direction.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Following 10 weeks of heavy duty antibiotics and blood glucose levels ALL over the place, pleased go report 6.9 this morning.     Still a way to go but going in the right direction.



Good to hear things are improving Hazel  I was 6.3 this morning


----------



## Naty

Carmina said:


> I decided last night to follow the tip about testing before I got up ready for breakfast. So I did the test as soon as I woke up. Which was a wee bit early. Which is how I know that my BG at 4am was ... drum roll and fanfare please ... 4.6.
> 
> When I did eventually decide it was getting up time, I registered 5.1. Seeing as I'm on a day off and got up nearly 2 hours later than usual, I'm more than happy with that.



That's fab 

Using the same technique, I was 6.0 first thing


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 here


----------



## Carmina

5.6 this morning.


----------



## LeeLee

5.7 for me


----------



## Naty

And 6.2 for me.


----------



## CoffeePot

5.3 here.  Today is a major cooking day to get next week's lunchtime soups done and in the freezer, some vegetable croquettes made (I fancy spicy bean flavour this time) and some tomato & basil oatbran muffins.  Yum!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*15.9* - 22:39pm - bedtime
- ate crisps during the evening but it was a very small amount
*17.1* - 07:24am - fasting

- all my BG levels seem to be creeping up, not just bedtime & fasting but also during the daytime - what to do? 

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## CoffeePot

If it were me, I'd carb count every mouthful very carefully indeed (be weighing and calculating carbs, not just guestimating) and inject appropriately and I'd read before and after every meal. I'd log everything - with as much detail as possible - were the carbs low, high or medium GI - was I tired, stressed, or ill, had I done much housework or other exercise.  Everything.  And then I'd visit the DSN armed with all that and ask for help....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

CoffeePot said:


> If it were me, I'd carb count every mouthful very carefully indeed (be weighing and calculating carbs, not just guestimating) and inject appropriately and I'd read before and after every meal. I'd log everything - with as much detail as possible - were the carbs low, high or medium GI - was I tired, stressed, or ill, had I done much housework or other exercise.  Everything.  And then I'd visit the DSN armed with all that and ask for help....




Hi CoffeePot,

Thanks for your reply.
- I carb count but either using the carbs & cals app or (especially when at home) looking on packets
- I always test/inject before meals but not very good at testing after meals
- re logging everything: 
I always log the carb amount but that would maybe a good idea to also log whether it's low, high or medium GI 
I'm hopeless at logging about being tired, stressed, ill & how much housework I've done. I feel stupid logging these latter things down


----------



## Carmina

Woken to a 4.7 this morning.  And discovered yesterday that half a slice of Burgen flax and linseed bread with my meal last night didn't cause any untoward rises so I'm having an experimental whole slice of it toasted for breakfast.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 here


----------



## Naty

5.8 for moi


----------



## CoffeePot

4.2 here - lower than normal but I had a two hour lie-in


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*13.0* - 22:39pm - bedtime
- night out/ had mcDonalds for supper also eaten after bedtime test: may chicken (only 1 half of the bun eaten(38g carbs),crunchie McFlurry(52g carbs) total 90g carbs)/no QA insulin because going to bed to sleep & don't or not got the confidence to take QA before going to sleep.
*14.2* - 10:26am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u

- looks as though I've got the lantus nice and steady but all BGs even during the day are high, don't know whether to do a bit of tweaking:

my current targets:
 8 lower target/12 upper target
 4 lower target/7 upper target
 4 lower target/7 upper target
 4 lower target/7 upper target
 8 upper target/12 upper target

my current carb ratios:
 1 unit insulin/10 grams carbs
 1 unit insulin/10 grams carbs
 1 unit insulin/10 grams carbs
 1.5 unit insulin/10 grams carbs
 1 unit insulin/10 grams carbs


----------



## Steff

morning 7,5 here


----------



## CoffeePot

Morning - feels revoltingly early after the weekend sleep-in, but 5.8 here so I'm happy enough


----------



## Aoife

whiskysmum said:


> *13.0* - 22:39pm - bedtime
> - night out/ had mcDonalds for supper also eaten after bedtime test: may chicken (only 1 half of the bun eaten(38g carbs),crunchie McFlurry(52g carbs) total 90g carbs)/no QA insulin because going to bed to sleep & don't or not got the confidence to take QA before going to sleep.
> *14.2* - 10:26am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
> Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
> 
> - looks as though I've got the lantus nice and steady


Your lantus is obviously NOT nice and steady if you can eat 90g of carbs, not inject and not have a rise!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Aoife said:


> Your lantus is obviously NOT nice and steady if you can eat 90g of carbs, not inject and not have a rise!




Yes thank you like you say it's still not very steady at all. Maybe another reduction? It's really worrying me that over the last 4 weeks I've gone from 24u to 14u   at this rate I'll be taking no BI   but ALL my BGs have gone up - hmm what to do?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*12.9* - 22:28pm - bedtime
- after bedtime test I ate: corned beef 2 slices/bit of cheese/splash of salad crem/1 rich tea (5.6g cho)
*14.9* - 08:39am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Aoife

What are you levels before your meals and what time (aproximately, I know I vary greatly!) do you eat in the evening?  It could well be that your bolus ratios are too low.  Have you done any tests a couple of hours after eating to see how your insulin has dealt with the meal?


----------



## Naty

5.3 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Aoife said:


> What are you levels before your meals and what time (aproximately, I know I vary greatly!) do you eat in the evening?  It could well be that your bolus ratios are too low.  Have you done any tests a couple of hours after eating to see how your insulin has dealt with the meal?




Here's a few from the BGs from the last week - ratios as you can see: 1.1 (1u to every 10g carbs) for breakfast, & lunch then  1.5:1 (1.5u to every 10g carbs at teatime
No I've not done any tests a couple of hours after eating 

Mon 25.11
*6.0* - fasting - 08:30am
*10.7* - bef lunch - 1:1(ratio) - 14:30pm
*12.8* - bef tea - 1.5:1 - 19:07pm
*13.0* bedtime - 22:17pm

Tues 26.11
*8.1* - during night - 04:31am
*6.0* - during night - 06:33am
*3.3* - hypo - 09:43
*7.3* - bef breakfast - 1:1 - 09:59am
*13.9* - bef lunch - 1:1 - 15:15pm
*6.5* - bef tea - 1.5:1 - 20:30
*13.8* - bedtime - 22:52pm

Wed 27.11
*8.4* - fasting - 07:44am
*6.4* - bef breakfast - 1:1 - 08:37am
*11.7* - bef lunch - 1:1 - 15:43
*9.3 *- bef tea - 1.5:1 - 20:02pm
*12.4* - bedtime - 22:29pm

Thurs 28.11
*13.5* - during night - 04:51am
*9.2 *- fasting - 07:56am
*10.7* - bef breakfast - 1:1 - 10:55am
*15.6* - bef lunch - 1:1 - 15:01pm
*16.6* - bef tea - 1.5:1 - 19:12pm
*12.6* - bef bed - 22:24pm


----------



## Aoife

I'm no expert and I'm sure that there are others who are far better than the whole diabetes lark than me but it looks like you lantus is holding you steady during the day, it just happens to be that it is high which to me would suggest that it's your bolus that's the problem, if you got your pre lunch and pre dinner numbers lower then I would have though that your lantus would hold you there.


----------



## CoffeePot

5.3 and fine with that.  Very poor night's sleep - spent most of it snuggling an anxious dog who is in pain and  having eye surgery this morning.  They are doing a "third eye flap" to stitch the third eye closed over an ulcer that is misbehaving badly.  They leave it stitched shut for three weeks which means the eye is protected and has a chance to heal in peace.  When they open the eye again we're told that if the ulcer has got worse then he would lose the eye altogether.  Anxious time for us - best Christmas present in the world would be that the eye has been saved


----------



## am64

7.2 for me again


----------



## Steff

morning 6.7


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*9.8* - 22:32pm - bedtime
 - after bedtime test I ate: corned beef 2 slices/splash of salad crem/2 rich tea biscuits(5.6g cho each = 11.2g cho) - no QA as not confident enough to take this when going to bed
*3.2* - 08:28am - fasting
- had 5 jelly babies - 25g cho
- *6.8* - 08:44am

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*15.5* - 22:21pm - bedtime
*11.7 *- 06:40am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Naty

5.7 today


----------



## Carmina

4.7 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## grainger

Good morning all, 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## Naty

4.8 this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*5.2* - 23:08pm - bedtime
- ate a sandwich 1 slice (15g cho) with chicken on - no QA
*3.3*  - 08:10am - fasting/hypo - 4 jelly babies - didn't feel hypo
- *3.4* - 08:26am - hypo - 3 jelly babies - felt hypo at this stage
- *6.2* - 08:41am

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.6 this morning, did a correction @ 3.30 as 8.0 then and feeling thirsty.


----------



## runner

Morning all 12.6 this morning - mine have been all over the place lately


----------



## Naty

Surround sound for me this morning - 5.1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*14.9 *- 22:37pm - bedtime
- had corned beef sandwich 2 slices  = 30g carbs, had 3u QA - a first time ever for me I think before bed but......then had 2 rich tea biscuits 11.2g carbs
*6.9* - 10:38am - fasting

lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u

Have just spoken with my DSN who I know from the drop-in & also who works at the hospital
- read out all BGs from Monday
- in between all the highs (ie in the teens) the last couple of days I've had hypos so she suggested reducing the lantus from 14u to 12u to try & stop the hypos then to go and see her at the drop in clinic which won't be until next Thursday


what does anyone here think?


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## LeeLee

5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today.


----------



## Naty

4.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> *14.9 *- 22:37pm - bedtime
> - had corned beef sandwich 2 slices  = 30g carbs, had 3u QA - a first time ever for me I think before bed but......then had 2 rich tea biscuits 11.2g carbs
> *6.9* - 10:38am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
> Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
> 
> Have just spoken with my DSN who I know from the drop-in & also who works at the hospital
> - read out all BGs from Monday
> - in between all the highs (ie in the teens) the last couple of days I've had hypos so she suggested reducing the lantus from 14u to 12u to try & stop the hypos then to go and see her at the drop in clinic which won't be until next Thursday
> 
> 
> what does anyone here think?



Well, the three units brought your levels down quite a lot as well as 'covering' the extra carbs you ate. I wonder, however, if your levels would have dropped quite so much if you had used a different carbs to insulin ratio for your late night snack rather than 1 unit per 10g? Given that you would be fairly inactive as you slept, it's possible you didn't need quite so much for the carbs, but part of what you gave was also a correction. For example, if your bedtime level was lower - say 6.0 - then you wouldn't have needed any correction insulin, so a better ratio would have been maybe one unit to 15 or even 20g carbs to cover the food? 

It's hard to say without having a full and clear picture, but possibly your lantus is running out before bedtime, so maybe tow injections would suit you better. However, I still think you are complicating things by eating carbs at night as it's making it difficult to determine how much your actual basal requirements are. Sorry, probably not much help!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Well, the three units brought your levels down quite a lot as well as 'covering' the extra carbs you ate. I wonder, however, if your levels would have dropped quite so much if you had used a different carbs to insulin ratio for your late night snack rather than 1 unit per 10g? Given that you would be fairly inactive as you slept, it's possible you didn't need quite so much for the carbs, but part of what you gave was also a correction. For example, if your bedtime level was lower - say 6.0 - then you wouldn't have needed any correction insulin, so a better ratio would have been maybe one unit to 15 or even 20g carbs to cover the food?
> 
> It's hard to say without having a full and clear picture, but possibly your lantus is running out before bedtime, so maybe tow injections would suit you better. However, I still think you are complicating things by eating carbs at night as it's making it difficult to determine how much your actual basal requirements are. Sorry, probably not much help!




No it is of some help thank you. Like you say maybe trying 2 injections of lantus might be better - 50/50? so 12u (which I reduced to last night)  would be 6u am then 6u pm. Or altering/tweaking mealtime ratios - I really don't know, I'm just at a complete loss at the moment


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*16.0* - 22:31pm - bedtime
- had a Chinese for tea at 20:11pm, did a split bolus injection, BG at this time was *12.1*
*12.1* - 10:25am - fasting

lantus decreases:
Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
Fri 06.12 from 14u to 12u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> No it is of some help thank you. Like you say maybe trying 2 injections of lantus might be better - 50/50? so 12u (which I reduced to last night)  would be 6u am then 6u pm. Or altering/tweaking mealtime ratios - I really don't know, I'm just at a complete loss at the moment



Well, I think the main thing always has to be to get the basal right first, but that does mean doing proper basal testing without clouding the issue with extra carbs and injections. You've made some good progress over the past month or so by showing that your lantus was much too high, but now I think you have reached a point where you are doing more 'fine-tuning' so you need to just have that one problem to deal with. This means doing a few nights where you test at least 5 hours after your last meal insulin (might mean eating earlier in the evening so that your bedtime test is a reflection of where you are without any QA insulin still circulating). Then test in the night to see what happens. Has your DSN ever covered basal testing with you. 

Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## Carmina

Mine was a fairly disappointing 5.9 today but I understand why as I've got a high temperature and a sore throat.


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> Mine was a fairly disappointing 5.9 today but I understand why as I've got a high temperature and a sore throat.



Same goes for my 7.5 this morning, I've been sniffling and sneezing all day  I blame the ten-minute wait in the Surgery collecting my prescription a couple of days ago - receptionist took forever (well, ten minutes!) to deal with some people in front of my who appeared to be booking about 10 appointments at one, grrr! Onlt time I get ill is when I have to go to the surgery!

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Has your DSN ever covered basal testing with you.
> 
> Good luck, you can do it!




No, I don't even think they (being my "proper" one who is the practice nurse at my GP surgery & the DSN who I see at the drop in clinic) even know about it  

Thanks for the good luck wish   I can do it & I will do it especially also with the help from the forum


----------



## AlisonM

Haven't posted mine for a bit but they've been mostly high fives since I got out of hospital. Not bad at all, considering.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Haven't posted mine for a bit but they've been mostly high fives since I got out of hospital. Not bad at all, considering.



Really good to hear Ally, I hope you are feeling much better in yourself also


----------



## AlisonM

Much better now Alan. I haven't had any internal problems since that rock was removed.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Much better now Alan. I haven't had any internal problems since that rock was removed.



 Makes you wonder how these people who eat aircraft get on!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A not-so-clever 9.4 for me today  Probably my worst waking level for many a month and possibly due to a bad night's sleep and feeling under the weather. Either that, or perhaps my lantus is beckoning me...


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling great Alan. I was 6.2 at 3am and 5.7 when I woke up at 8.30


----------



## Naty

8.6...   I blame that panettone that Pine Marten and I are so fond of...


----------



## AlisonM

Let's hope it's just a cold threatening Alan, feel better soon.

A nice steady 5.2 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.8* - 22:27pm - bedtime
- *9.9* - 19:12pm - had indian for tea but injected after eating: poppadum/chicken tikka/egg fried rice
- didn't eat all of the tikka or rice
- no other carbs after this
*10.7* - 08:09am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
 Fri 06.12 from 14u to 12u

Sorry you're not feeling too well Alan hope you feel better very soon. My Hubby & Daughter both have whatever is going round


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An improved 7.0 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Glad that there is an improvement for you today Norterner Yucky 18.8 this morning after a horrible 2.2 last night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Glad that there is an improvement for you today Norterner Yucky 18.8 this morning after a horrible 2.2 last night



Oh that's horrible Amanda  Hope you have a more settled day from now on


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.0 this morning



Perfect!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Perfect!



Must admit to being impressed myself


----------



## Naty

7.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, another slight improvement.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.8 here



Snap!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a much better 4.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning a much better 4.2 for me



Great to hear Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I was pleased to have a good start because it is my first day volunteering


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan I was pleased to have a good start because it is my first day volunteering



Hope it goes well for you and your levels stay nice and steady


----------



## AJLang

Thank you


----------



## mum2westiesGill

09.12
*16.6* - 22:29pm - bedtime
*7.0* - 09:25am - fasting

10.12
*13.0* - 22:40pm - bedtime
*4.0* - 07:57am - fasting

 lantus decreases:
 Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
 Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
 Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
 Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
 Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
 Fri 06.12 from 14u to 12u


----------



## Carmina

It looks a though the blip a few days ago was caused by the threatening cold bug which never really amounted to much. Back to a much better 5.1 this morning.


----------



## Naty

6.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> 09.12
> *16.6* - 22:29pm - bedtime
> *7.0* - 09:25am - fasting
> 
> 10.12
> *13.0* - 22:40pm - bedtime
> *4.0* - 07:57am - fasting
> 
> lantus decreases:
> Tue 29.10 from 24u to 22u
> Sat 02.10 from 22u to 20u
> Tue 6.11 from 20u to 18u
> Wed 20.11 from 18u to 16u
> Wed 27.11 from 16u to 14u
> Fri 06.12 from 14u to 12u



Just wondering how long after your evening meal QA those bedtime tests are? It might be useful if you can include your levels prior to eating/injecting for your evening meal


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Just wondering how long after your evening meal QA those bedtime tests are? It might be useful if you can include your levels prior to eating/injecting for your evening meal




09.12
*14.0* - 19:55pm - teatime - very late I know but it was just one of those days

10.12
*9.4* - 18:53pm - teatime
*9.4* - 21:05pm - had mince pie & custard   - 3.9 cps - 6u QA - what my meter advised me to have


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## CoffeePot

5.3 today


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> 5.3 today



Perfect Coffeepot!


----------



## AlisonM

A bit too low at 3.4 this morning. Up to 5.8 now though.


----------



## Naty

Naty said:


> 6.4 this morning



And another one!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 here


----------



## CoffeePot

4.8 today.  Slept like the dead. I wonder if how well/deeply you sleep has an effect on sugars.  Everything else seems to, why not sleep


----------



## Steff

CoffeePot said:


> 4.8 today.  Slept like the dead. I wonder if how well/deeply you sleep has an effect on sugars.  Everything else seems to, why not sleep



Yeah definetly when I dream of brad Pitt my blood sugars rise


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## gail1

9.4 for me


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today.



Snap!  Had the blood taken for my A1c this morning.   Watch this space...


----------



## Pine Marten

A bit late in the day to report, but a respectable 5.5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> A bit late in the day to report, but a respectable 5.5 for me.



Great number!  I haven't had one of those for a while!


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 9.4 for me



Good to see you in single figures Gail!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## CoffeePot

Bit low at 6.00 a.m. - I was at 3.8.  Think it has something to do with having had an absolutely awful night's non-sleep.  Last time I looked at the clock it was about 2.30 a.m. and I get up at 6.00 a.m. 

I refuse to take tablets but the least tiny bit of stress results in a sleepless night or two.  Annoying!  Last night I was doing fine and then bang! remembered something to do with work that I should have done yesterday and didn't. I wasn't consciously stressing about it because it was hardly a difficult thing to deal with, but it was enough ....


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> Bit low at 6.00 a.m. - I was at 3.8.  Think it has something to do with having had an absolutely awful night's non-sleep.  Last time I looked at the clock it was about 2.30 a.m. and I get up at 6.00 a.m.
> 
> I refuse to take tablets but the least tiny bit of stress results in a sleepless night or two.  Annoying!  Last night I was doing fine and then bang! remembered something to do with work that I should have done yesterday and didn't. I wasn't consciously stressing about it because it was hardly a difficult thing to deal with, but it was enough ....



I tend to go the opposite way if I can't sleep, I wake with higher levels. And why is it that you can fret and toss and turn the entire night, then about 30 mins before you are due to get up you get to sleep?

Hope you get a much better night tonight!


----------



## AlisonM

A ginormous 4.6 this morning and that's in spite of all the goodies I scoffed last night that I shouldn't have.


----------



## Naty

7.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 7.3


----------



## CoffeePot

4.9 after a 2 hour lie-in - wonderful, wonderful lie-in!


----------



## Redkite

12.9 after a 2 hour lie-in.  Grr, if only he'd checked at 6.45 as usual!  We both have rotten colds so I'm blaming that.....


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> 12.9 after a 2 hour lie-in.  Grr, if only he'd checked at 6.45 as usual!  We both have rotten colds so I'm blaming that.....



 Hope you are both feeling better very soon!


----------



## LeeLee

Delighted with a 4.8 after my works Christmas party last night!


----------



## AlisonM

Eeek! 8.8 this morning. No idea why.


----------



## Northerner

Goo morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 here


----------



## CoffeePot

Dammit, 3.3 at 7.10 a.m.!!  For no good reason whatsoever.  I was 6.2 at bedtime and the basal is fine (I did full basal testing last month).  Ah well. That's D for you ....


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> Dammit, 3.3 at 7.10 a.m.!!  For no good reason whatsoever.  I was 6.2 at bedtime and the basal is fine (I did full basal testing last month).  Ah well. That's D for you ....



Did you have a busy day yesterday, lots of rushing around? What basal are you on, might be worth a tweak if it happens again. My problem was always being on such a low dose of lantus and no half-unit pen, which meant small adjustments were practically impossible.


----------



## CoffeePot

Raced round like a blue-assed fly now I come to think about it. Sainsbury's, dog walk, get deccies up and quickly pop over to B&Q when the tree-lights were found to be beyond saving....

Explains a lot :laugh:

I got the nurse at the surgery to prescribe a Novopen Echo which I used for my levemir. It does half units - very handy!  I'll do a couple of night checks tonight, just to be on the safe side but I think yours is the explanation; I'm usually a pretty chilled type but yesterday was a bit fraught.


----------



## AlisonM

I've quit racing around for the day and am taking it easy. Starting with a much better 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I've quit racing around for the day and am taking it easy. Starting with a much better 6.4 this morning.



Ah, good to see the improvement


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4


----------



## CoffeePot

Good morning - feels revoltingly early, but 4.8 today.  Much happier with that!


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> Good morning - feels revoltingly early, but 4.8 today.  Much happier with that!



Ah! Great result!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

A memorable birthday bs of 9.6 oopsie


----------



## CoffeePot

Happy Birfday   

Late supper?  Poorly?  (hopefully not on your birthday!)

Got up an hour early to get the Sainsbury's shop done before I start work, and was at 4.7.  I hate early mornings


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> A memorable birthday bs of 9.6 oopsie



Oops! That's a bit out of the blue! Hope it doesn't spoil your day


----------



## Steff

CoffeePot said:


> Happy Birfday
> 
> Late supper?  Poorly?  (hopefully not on your birthday!)
> 
> Got up an hour early to get the Sainsbury's shop done before I start work, and was at 4.7.  I hate early mornings





Northerner said:


> Oops! That's a bit out of the blue! Hope it doesn't spoil your day



Indeed I won't let it al x

Coffepot I did have a late supper consisted of abit of pastry too


----------



## CoffeePot

Not so bad when you know why (and enjoy the treat); it's the "whereinhell did that come from?" ones that are a pain


----------



## Pete H

5-6 this morning, off to work with a smile on my face...


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> 5-6 this morning, off to work with a smile on my face...



Nice one Pete! Hope you have a good day


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.3 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.3 for me.



Excellent!


----------



## AlisonM

A f-f-f-freezing 4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9


----------



## CoffeePot

3.9 and I wanna go back to bed!


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> 3.9 and I wanna go back to bed!



Might be worth a half unit tweak in levemir?


----------



## Pete H

Good start to the day 5-8..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good start to the day 5-8..



Great number Pete


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.. It was 6.5 at 4.30 and 6.0 at 7am so nice and steady


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning.. It was 6.5 at 4.30 and 6.0 at 7am so nice and steady



Good to hear Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## CoffeePot

Cut the Lev by a half unit last night and achieved a more respectable 4.9 this morning. Phew!


----------



## Pete H

5-3 morning to everybody out there


----------



## Steff

CoffeePot said:


> Cut the Lev by a half unit last night and achieved a more respectable 4.9 this morning. Phew!





Pete H said:


> 5-3 morning to everybody out there



Great figures guys x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.7 for me today


----------



## Cleo

a bit on the low-ish side for me...4.1 today.


----------



## Pine Marten

5.2 for me today. For the previous 2 days it was 5.3, so I'm pleased with this. My 'before bed' readings have been the occasional 7 or 8 recently but that's cos of mince pies and stuff  .

I'm really grateful to all here for the encouragement to start testing, as it's fascinatingly useful! and I'd encourage anyone who is wondering whether to start testing to get a meter and just DO IT!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> 5.2 for me today. For the previous 2 days it was 5.3, so I'm pleased with this. My 'before bed' readings have been the occasional 7 or 8 recently but that's cos of mince pies and stuff  .
> 
> I'm really grateful to all here for the encouragement to start testing, as it's fascinatingly useful! and I'd encourage anyone who is wondering whether to start testing to get a meter and just DO IT!



Those are terrific results Pine Marten!


----------



## Pine Marten

Thank you, Northerner! All due to this wonderful forum and the things I've learned here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

11.12
*11.5* - 22:34pm - bedtime
*16.5* - 11:15am - fasting

12.12
*13.9* - 22:25pm - bedtime
*9.5* - 10:43am - fasting

13.12
*16.5* - 22:30pm - bedtime
*4.1* - 09:40am - fasting

14.12
*18.5* - 22:14pm - bedtime
*8.1* - 13:55pm - fasting

15.12
*14.8* - 21:40pm - bedtime
*17.8* -14:44pm - fasting

16.12
*13.8* - 23:20pm - bedtime
*13.1* -12:26pm - fasting

17.12
*19.8* - 22:22pm - bedtime
*14.8* -10:18am - fasting

18.12
*11.1* - 23:12pm - bedtime
*13.3* -12:34pm - fasting


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

4-3this morning , taken me ten years but I feel I am getting there... That's with the help from you guys... Thanks


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> 4-3this morning , taken me ten years but I feel I am getting there... That's with the help from you guys... Thanks



Wow, that's superb Pete! Keep up the good work!


----------



## CoffeePot

4.4 and the longed for day has arrived - today is our last day at work before the holiday!!  I'm going to get 13 (count 'em  ) glorious lie-ins!  Oh frabjous day!!


----------



## Northerner

CoffeePot said:


> 4.4 and the longed for day has arrived - today is our last day at work before the holiday!!  I'm going to get 13 (count 'em  ) glorious lie-ins!  Oh frabjous day!!



Hehe! I'll expect to see your readings a bit later in the day then!  Lovely number to start your day on, have a good one


----------



## LeeLee

I'll join those in the 4s today with a 4.5.  

Yours is a bit higher than usual today Alan,  I hope you're not brewing another cold.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I'll join those in the 4s today with a 4.5.
> 
> Yours is a bit higher than usual today Alan,  I hope you're not brewing another cold.



No, Dawn Phenomenon I think. I lay in bed for half an hour after waking and my levels start to increase from the time I wake. As a matter of interest this morning I injected when I got up but then became distracted and it was 75 mins before I ate. I tested just before eating and my level was 6.7, so it had barely fallen in over an hour, despite the fact I had 9 units of 'fast-acting' insulin. The majority of that insulin covers the rise in my levels from the liver dump


----------



## Steff

Morning 5.8 here


----------



## LeeLee

That's a nice number Steff!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a pleasant 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Evening all. Mine was 5.2 this morning.


----------



## CoffeePot

Nice one Sue


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Evening all. Mine was 5.2 this morning.



Great number Sue! It's not often I have the highest waking level of the group, but since it was only 7.5 I think that shows just how well everyone has done!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

19.12
*13.7* - 22:31pm - bedtime
*18.3* - 19:17pm - teatime
- believe it or not this was my first test of the day & no food eaten through the day until teatime 

20.12
*15.9 *- 22:27pm - bedtime
*13.8* - 11:13am - fasting


----------



## Pete H

Thanks northerner, I am half way through working a ninety hour week and normally by now I am on my knees but since my sugar has come well down I am flying through the week, it's been a big help finding you guys, 50 hours down 40 to go bring it on .( a massive thank you for the work you guys are doing )


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Thanks northerner, I am half way through working a ninety hour week and normally by now I am on my knees but since my sugar has come well down I am flying through the week, it's been a big help finding you guys, 50 hours down 40 to go bring it on .( a massive thank you for the work you guys are doing )



Wow Pete, that's a long week!  Hope you get to relax a bit afterwards


----------



## Pete H

Yes I hope to have a weeks holiday only had two this year so all being well it's a weeks break for me


----------



## CoffeePot

That's a long hard working week Pete 


4.8 for me this morning.  I'm supposed to be asleep in bed!  But my husband wants us to get the Sainsbury's shop out of the way before it gets busy, so we are going to be there at 7.15 .  I cannot believe I actually agreed with him and went along with this idiotic idea.  I wanna go back to bed!


----------



## Pete H

Morning ...  6-5 but did cut my tablets down by one yesterday .


----------



## Pete H

Yes mate it's hard work but I love it.. You ladies what your turkeys for Christmas , lucky this year because in 2011 I had to sleep here because of the snow and same last January .. Was not to keen on that..


----------



## Steff

Urgh 8.3 terrible sore throat and cough


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Urgh 8.3 terrible sore throat and cough



Oh no! Hope you get better soon Steff! 7.2 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope you get better soon Steff! 7.2 for me this morning



Was fine when I went to bed


----------



## 2131tom

5.8 this morning.

When diagnosed in Sept, I changed my lifestyle - low carb, no sugar, drastically reduced beer etc., and have lost 22lbs.

BG has reduced too, with no spikes (largest initially was 14).  My first  early morning readings were always above 8 but in the last 3 weeks they've suddenly gone down below 6.  Daytime readings are increasingly 4s or 5s, with none now above 7.5.

Finally, I've noticed my post-prandial recovery seems to have come back, with a reading 2 hrs after this week's daytime office 'do', for example, of 5.5.  I chose from the menu carefully, but it was a rather large meal and I did have a couple of small roast potatoes and an unexpectedly sweet fresh fruit cocktail to finish. 

I'm quite taken aback at the turnaround - has anyone any ideas what I might expect next?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

2131tom said:


> 5.8 this morning.
> 
> When diagnosed in Sept, I changed my lifestyle - low carb, no sugar, drastically reduced beer etc., and have lost 22lbs.
> 
> BG has reduced too, with no spikes (largest initially was 14).  My first  early morning readings were always above 8 but in the last 3 weeks they've suddenly gone down below 6.  Daytime readings are increasingly 4s or 5s, with none now above 7.5.
> 
> Finally, I've noticed my post-prandial recovery seems to have come back, with a reading 2 hrs after this week's daytime office 'do', for example, of 5.5.  I chose from the menu carefully, but it was a rather large meal and I did have a couple of small roast potatoes and an unexpectedly sweet fresh fruit cocktail to finish.
> 
> I'm quite taken aback at the turnaround - has anyone any ideas what I might expect next?



That's terrific news Tom, it sounds like you have really turned things around - great to see your efforts being so well rewarded  Many of our members have found that they are able to maintain excellent control once they have made the necessary changes to their diet, and your weight loss will certainly be helping, so well done  Because your insulin sensitivity has been improved by your weight loss, it appears that you are also able to tolerate carbs better than previously, but it is best to remain cautious. With luck you will be able to control your levels without the need for medication, or if you are on medication you may be able to reduce it.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.5 for me today



Lovely number Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I was really pleased because I haven't been feeling that great this week and still have a problem with my tongue and taste.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.8 this morning no idea why but it at least was a steady number all through the night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

*11.3* - 22:22pm - bedtime
- no snacking during the evening but after bedtime test ate a sandwich 2 slices at 23:40pm & injected for half the amouint of carbs


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have you considered half-dose boluses for your snacks? Just to help a little? Just tell the Expert you are eating half the carbs on the packet.


- but then all was ruined by my liking of rich tea biscuits and having 3 of these  
*10.5* - 08:48am - fasting


----------



## Pete H

Morning... 5-7 and down to one tablet .... Yes ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me again.


----------



## CoffeePot

Morning, nice lie in for me today and at 6.00 on rising.

Got some serious house cleaning to do today which means I might need to munch an extra carb or two to help keep my levels steady. Oh dearie me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7. Here


----------



## LeeLee

5.4 yesterday, 4.8 today


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 this morning


----------



## Pine Marten

Bit late with this - 5.7 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Morning .... 4-8 .. Great start to the day


----------



## CoffeePot

Also for me 4.8 - and a happy day coming up - one of our dogs had to have an eye removed a while ago; today he should have his stitches out.  He'll be so much comfier


----------



## AlisonM

5.7 this morning after a less than pleasant night. Feel like something the cat dragged in. Maybe it was the machines and the thingy up my nose. One of the bits kept falling off as well, the  nurse had to use cellotape in the end. 

thIII Nguyen? Predictive text hiccup!


----------



## Steff

Morning a sickly 8.5 today, wish i was not in work today lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning a sickly 8.5 today, wish i was not in work today lol.



Hope you are feeling better soon Steff, and that work isn't too bad. I seem to be stuck in the 7s at the moment - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

6-1 last day for work ...


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> 6-1 last day for work ...



Hope you have a well-deserved rest Pete!  I was 6.4 this morning


----------



## CoffeePot

5.7 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.1 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

I woke up to a welcome 4.9 this morning. 

Happy Christmas, Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> I woke up to a welcome 4.9 this morning.
> 
> Happy Christmas, Northerner



Lovey number!  Happy Christmas to you too Carmina, hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Pete H

*Merry Christmas*

5-8  this morning.. No alarm to go off this morning or for the next week! Bliss


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> 5-8  this morning.. No alarm to go off this morning or for the next week! Bliss



You've certainly earned it Pete! Have a great time


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> You've certainly earned it Pete! Have a great time



Hope you and your family have a lovely day, and thanks for your support it means a lot ..


----------



## runner

Merry christmas.  Erm, 14.7 this morning - surely it can't all have been that slice of chocolate orange before I got up?


----------



## Steff

Merry Xmas- 9.5 oops had some goodies before bed


----------



## CoffeePot

Merry Crimbo - slightly late checking in, but 4.8 for me at 7.00 a.m.  A little higher now


----------



## Steff

morning 
7.3 here


----------



## CoffeePot

6.7 today, which all things considered I'm quite pleased with!


----------



## Pete H

9-2 not pleased


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, hope you're all enjoying the Christmas season! 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

6.0 this morning. A squidge higher than I'm comfortable with but I seem to have a bit of a cold this morning. Sniffly nose and a fuzzy head


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3


----------



## CoffeePot

5.3 at 7.30 a.m. - back to "normal eating" again now, I think.    I get stressy if I eat too many carbs.  Visions of missing toes and suchlike ...


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.6 yay


----------



## Pete H

Morning... 8


----------



## CoffeePot

5.1 this morning - and it's another day off!  Wahey


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning .. 9-3


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morn...er, afternoon  6.2 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. a 4.5 for me plus a stinky cold.


----------



## CoffeePot

Sorry about the nasty cold Sue.   

5.5 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-2 think my body is telling me to get back to work


----------



## markaj

Morning 6.4 on waking 6.8 after 1,5 hrs of cardio and weight training


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 6.6


----------



## pav

Morning all, been a while since posting my waking results, woke to a nice 5.4


----------



## CoffeePot

Woke up to 3.1 - where on earth did that come from??  Went to bed at a reasonable level, took the usual basal - woke up hypo!  Great way to start the day .....


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-2


----------



## Steff

Pete H said:


> Morning 6-2



Morning copy cat here .


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> Morning copy cat here .



Let's hope they keep at this level


----------



## pav

Morning all, 6.4 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3.


----------



## CoffeePot

5.0 today - it feels revoltingly early


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all, back to work on a nice 4.8.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.9 this morning.


----------



## Steff

6.8 for me ..


----------



## Northerner

There hasn't been much point in my posting 'fasting' levels here this past week - all my levels were fasting!  Hope to get back to more regular posts very soon


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-8


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Sounds like your getting back on track after your nasty bout of illness ..


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> There hasn't been much point in my posting 'fasting' levels here this past week - all my levels were fasting!  Hope to get back to more regular posts very soon




Glad to see you're getting slowly back on track  .

I'll post some of my levels soon, I know I've not been too well myself over Christmas but at the same time even just before this I can count on one hand the number of single figures I've had  . I think when the time comes shortly I will be in for a very high HbA1c. I've upped my meter to +12% in the illness setting while going through being ill.


----------



## avantgardaclue

7.6 this morning, 9.1 yesterday 8.8 day before.

Average wake ups...


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-1


----------



## LeeLee

Why do I sometimes wake up early when I plan a lie-in???  Oh well, I woke up to a nice 5.1.


----------



## Pine Marten

Glad to see you posting here again Northerner  - mine's 4.9 today, yay!


----------



## Steff

morning 

6.3 here


----------



## Steff

Morning early riser this morn, anyways 5.6 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-1


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Pete H

Morning 9-3 my own fault had small piece of cheese cake last night


----------



## Pine Marten

Woken up early by delivery man delivering some bookcases we'd ordered - 4.7 .


----------



## Phil65

snap.... 4.7 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-7


----------



## Phil65

morning, 8.0 ......too many 'Quality Street' last night ......or a mis-count of carbs!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-5


----------



## AJLang

A very unusual and unexpected 14.2 for me


----------



## vickih

*puzzling....*

Woke up with
  7.30    7.7
  8.45  11.4   why?? - had nothing to eat!!  Took 3 corrective units
10.30    9.0
11.30    7.6
13.30    7.7    lunch 1 : 1.5 raio plus 1 corrective

let's see what this afternoon brings - if anyone has any suggestions for the increase please let me know - sometimes my diabetes confuses the hell out of me!


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-3


----------



## LeeLee

4.7 for me today.


----------



## Carmina

Not checked in for ages! Had a few not-so-good days at around 6.0 (which I know NICE say is okay, but I don't agree with them!). I've had a cold loitering around and mum-in-law has been a source of stress bordering on murderous rage for a week now. 

I feel a lot calmer today and woke up to 5.5 so I'm  this morning.


----------



## traceycat

10.4 this morning. Was going to try porridge for breakfast but not so sure now.


----------



## Pete H

Had porridge Tuesday two hours after sugar 13 had alpen with no added auger yesterday 2 hours later 16 today had bacon black puddings and low fat baked beans and today it's 9 .. There was raisins in porridge and the alpen .. So much to learn .........


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.7 for me, levels have been creeping up on me for a good few weeks  used to be in the mid 4.0's.

Tried porridge with semi skinned tinned milk on it, with no extras extras, for a few days and it sent my levels high. Be careful if using the instant or fast to cook porridge as this is more refined and will act quicker on your levels.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-2


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4


----------



## Phil65

morning everybody, 5.8 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.3 for me, before my usual Quaker Oats with just a smidgen of honey, and coffee, which suits me very well


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-4


----------



## Steff

morning 6.6 here


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a lovely 5.7 for me


----------



## Naty

Morning everyone.   7.4 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-6


----------



## pav

Morning 6.0 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4 yesterday, 7.6 today


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## Naty

5.4 this morning


----------



## Pine Marten

5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-4


----------



## Cleo

Morning all , 4.6 for me


----------



## Naty

4.8 for me


----------



## Lurch

4.8 for me too.  First time below 5.


----------



## Naty

Lurch said:


> 4.8 for me too.  First time below 5.



Think that deserves a 'woohoo'


----------



## Northerner

Lurch said:


> 4.8 for me too.  First time below 5.



Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Lurch

I blush at the encouragement   Only gone and ordered some dumbbells for resistance training to celebrate.   I'm over sixty for goodness sake.  Have avoided such things religiously in past. Still, two unopened tins of baked beans weren't getting the job done...


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.3....


----------



## Northerner

7.3 for me


----------



## Pete H

Morning 4-9


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 4-9



Wow! Excellent Pete!


----------



## Pete H

The last two months are the best readings I have achieved in 12 years.. That's down to finding you guys, it's made a world of difference just coming on here and learning so much, big thanks guys...( glad your feeling better Alan  )


----------



## Pine Marten

Seconding Pete H's comments about this place - not forgetting Northerner  - mine was 5.2 this morning, and it's been in the 5s (with a couple of 4s and the odd 6  ) for a while now, so it's all due to the info here...


----------



## Naty

3.9 this morning. 

I wonder if my levels are dropping because I have now moved house and am less stressed. 

Or because my walk to a new Tube station, despite being shorter than the old one, is more strenuous. 

Or could it be something else...?


----------



## Lurch

4.8 again this morning.  I'd warned meter I'd change it if it didn't obey. Seems to have worked.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 3.9 this morning.
> 
> I wonder if my levels are dropping because I have now moved house and am less stressed.
> 
> Or because my walk to a new Tube station, despite being shorter than the old one, is more strenuous.
> 
> Or could it be something else...?



I'd vote for a combination! 



Lurch said:


> 4.8 again this morning.  I'd warned meter I'd change it if it didn't obey. Seems to have worked.



Interesting strategy  Meters with AI and a fear of rejection circuit!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-2


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 5-2



Lovely-jubbly!


----------



## Pete H

Thanks buddy, feeling better now than I have for months, even customers have noticed, I am not dragging my self through the day feeling great. ( glad you are on the mend )


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Thanks buddy, feeling better now than I have for months, even customers have noticed, I am not dragging my self through the day feeling great. ( glad you are on the mend )



Cheers Pete  This is good to hear - I think we often forget how it can feel to feel good, so it can come as a bit of a (pleasant!) surprise!  I've just been through a rather extreme version of the same sort of thing!


----------



## Naty

4.9 here, curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Lurch

5.1 today. Dumbbells've arrived.  Even the empty bars are well-heavy.  Ironic to me how noos yesterday advised weight training.  Can't avoid it now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning. 5-6


----------



## Pine Marten

An amazing 4.8 this morning - whoo-hoo!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> An amazing 4.8 this morning - whoo-hoo!



Top banana!


----------



## AJLang

Yay 6.1 after a very sneaky takeaway last night


----------



## mum2westiesGill

whiskysmum said:


> Sun 05.01
> 11:37am - 1.8 cps - BG 17.1 - QA 6.5u - ratio 1:1
> 15:21pm - 4.7 cps - BG 15.9 - QA 8.5 - ratio 1:1
> 19:32pm - 2.0 cps - BG 13.3 - QA 6.5 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:27pm - BG 9.3 - BI 12
> 
> Mon 06.01
> 14:17pm - 4.7 cps - BG 22.3 - QA 11.5 - ratio 1:1
> 19:18pm - 5.2 cps - BG 15.8 - QA 12.5 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:31pm - BG 11.0 - BI 14
> 
> Tue 07.01
> 10:51am - 1.8 cps - BG 11.5 - QA 4.5 - ratio 1:1
> 14:53pm - 5.7 cps - BG 16.6 - QA 10.5 - ratio 1:1
> 20:32pm - BG 12.6
> 21:16pm - 6.5 cps - QA 11 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:21pm - BG 19.8 - BI 14
> 
> Wed 08.01
> 08:38am - BG 9.3
> 09:37am - 1.8 cps - QA 2 - ratio 1:1
> 14:49pm - 4.6 cps - BG 18.7 - QA 10 - ratio 1:1
> 20:06pm - 5.0 cps - BG 14.9 - QA 12 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:26pm - BG 15.3 - BI 14
> 
> Thu 09.01
> 11:07am - 1.8 cps - BG 16.5 - QA 6 - ratio 1:1
> 14:24pm - 4.6 cps - BG 12.4 - QA 6 - ratio 1:1
> 19:31pm - BG 9.9
> 19:58pm - 5.2 cps - QA 10 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:31pm - BG 7.1 - BI 14
> 
> Fri 10.01
> 15:21pm - 4.7 cps - BG 24.5 - QA 12.5 - ratio 1:1
> 19:35pm - 6.5 cps - BG 17.3 - QA 15.5 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:35pm - BG 6.8 0 BI 14
> 
> Sat 10.01
> 11:14am - 3.6 cps - BG 5.0 - QA 4 - ratio 1:1
> 15:19pm - 4.8 cps - BG 16.8 - QA 9.5 - ratio 1.1
> 18:48pm - c.6 cps - BG 5.8 - QA 6 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:36pm - BG 10.4 - BI 14
> 
> Sun 12.01
> 13:05pm - 1.8 cps - BG 11.9 - QA 4.5 - ratio 1:1
> 18:56pm - 2.0 cps - BG 16.1 - QA 7.5 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:10pm - BG 15.8 - BI 14
> 
> Mon 13.01
> 14:59pm - 3.6 cps - BG 23.4 - QA 11 - ratio 1:1
> 19:07pm - 2.5 cps - BG 13.2 - QA 7 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:14pm - BG 14.4 - BI 14
> 
> Tue 14.01
> 11:35am - 1.8 cps - BG 14.9 - QA 5.5 - ratio 1:1
> 15:02pm - 3.8 cps - BG 13.4 - QA 6 - ratio 1:1
> 19:29pm - 2.5 cps - BG 11.3 - QA 6.5 - ratio 1.5:1
> 22:09pm - BG 12.0 - BI 14



So following on from 14.01

15.01
*12.0* - 22:09pm - bedtime
*9.8* - 10:43am - fasting/breakfast

16.01
*18.2* - 22:17pm - bedtime
*26.5* - fasting/lunchtime - is this because I didn't have breakfast?

17.01
*14.5* - 22:49pm - bedtime
*9.7* - 10:45am - fasting/breakfast


Also the last few nights have gone back to having 1 "normal size" bag of crisps during the evening whilst sat watching tv.


----------



## Naty

3.7 today.  Summat is going on here...


----------



## Lurch

5.1 today again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today - best waking level this year!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today - best waking level this year!



Excellent Northerner My waking BG was 5.7


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-5  well done Alan you sound like your well on the mend


----------



## AJLang

Pete H said:


> Morning 5-5  well done Alan you sound like your well on the mend


Well done Pete that's a great waking BG


----------



## Steff

Morningb7.5


----------



## Cleo

Morning all 5.8 for me today. 
Woke up this morning around 6.30 as needed the loo .... Was a bit disoriented and thought it was a week day , then I realised its SATURDAY ! Woohoo ! Don't you love that feeling ?


----------



## Pete H

Just the opposite for me !! I woke before alarm at 5-30 thought great lie in this morning thinking it was Sunday.. Alarm went off at six I jumped out my skin.. Then realised its Saturday and off to work we go ......


----------



## Cleo

Pete H said:


> Just the opposite for me !! I woke before alarm at 5-30 thought great lie in this morning thinking it was Sunday.. Alarm went off at six I jumped out my skin.. Then realised its Saturday and off to work we go ......



Oh no !! I work Monday to Fridays so I guess I forgot that there are loads of people who work different hours / days 
I blame it all on my pregnancy hormones


----------



## Naty

5.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 5.4 this morning



Better than the 3s!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Better than the 3s!



You're right, but walking home from the Tube last night I felt my legs were going to go from under me and had an emergency Mars Duo. Think I need to register with a new doctor and float the idea of coming off gliclazide sharpish...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> You're right, but walking home from the Tube last night I felt my legs were going to go from under me and had an emergency Mars Duo. Think I need to register with a new doctor and float the idea of coming off gliclazide sharpish...



Sounds like it would be a wise move!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   - 14.1 - 10:53am for me


----------



## LeeLee

5.6 for me today.  A bit on the high side for me, so I'll blame my lie-in and my liver!


----------



## pav

Afternoon, all a 6.0 this morning after a mild 3.6 hypo at 1:30 am.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.2 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-5 .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone, 4.9 - 10:19am for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 7.0 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone - 9.0 for me


----------



## Cleo

Morning all - a very high 9.2 for me this morning 
Think it's time to increase my Levemir before bed ......


----------



## Phil65

morning  6.0


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-4


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 8-4



I wonder what happened there? Can you think of any reason it is higher than you normally get?


----------



## Pete H

My own fault... Day off just chilled all day and had a chocolate crave so had two peaches about 10 o'clock last night, :-(


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> My own fault... Day off just chilled all day and had a chocolate crave so had two peaches about 10 o'clock last night, :-(



Well, no real harm done - the main thing is knowing the reason why, it's the totally unexpected ones that are the problematic ones!


----------



## Marier

A 10.9  for me  think maybe miss calculated   hot x bun for supper last night. better tomorrow 
x


----------



## Pete H

I do need to fit some exercise in somewhere, but working 50 hours plus and on my feet for all of those I struggle to find the motivation to do out on a Sunday. ( not moaning because I love my job )


----------



## Phil65

Marier said:


> A 10.9  for me  think maybe miss calculated   hot x bun for supper last night. better tomorrow
> x



......naughty hot cross bun! So easy to mis-calculate..... average 35g carb (roughly half the weight is carb)


----------



## AJLang

4.2 for me today


----------



## Naty

4.4 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning,
6.6


----------



## Pete H

Morning 4-8


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  - 9.0 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hypo for me this morning @ a 3.1


----------



## Marier

Phil65  

 Thought id taken 50 cp for it  but checked pump and carbs and cals book  it was  30cp  that I took  so you right about your 35  not sure where Mum in Law got them  but il take 35  next time


----------



## Marier

A lovely healthy  8.0  for me this am  quite happy with that


----------



## Phil65

3.9 this morning


----------



## Naty

6.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

6.5 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

5.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> 5.0 for me today.



Blood sugar perfection!


----------



## Pine Marten

Gee thanks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  - 8.7 for me


----------



## Marier

Morning all  hope everyone good this am. I'm a happy  5.8


----------



## pav

Morning 5.7 today and yesterday 5.9.


----------



## Phil65

7.1 this morning, my fault ....quality street tin last night!


----------



## pav

Phil65 said:


> 7.1 this morning, my fault ....quality street tin last night!



A whole tin of quality street   , its still a good level after the indulgence of a treat.


----------



## Naty

4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6,4 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-6


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 5-6



Snap!


----------



## Pete H

Pretty good start to the day buddy.. Just got to shake this man flu off and all will be sound...


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Pretty good start to the day buddy.. Just got to shake this man flu off and all will be sound...



Ooh! I hope you are not suffering too much, those ladies don't know how terrible man-flu can be!


----------



## Pete H

Can cope with the cold ( sorry man flu ) but the piggin cough which keeps you awake all night drives me crackers..... Then finally fall to sleep then alarm goes off for work ... :-(


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all  - 11.2 for me today


----------



## Pine Marten

A surprising 4.7 today, as it was yesterday too, which I can only attribute to following the good advice given here (thanks, guys  ). So much for doing what they tell you at the doctor's... 'don't test, it's not necessary, every 6 months is fine...' pffft!


----------



## pav

Morning 6.9 for me starting to rise, not seen my lovely mid 4.0's on waking for months.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 13.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone 13.7 for me today



On the high side Gill  How are your waking numbers comparing to your bedtime ones?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> On the high side Gill  How are your waking numbers comparing to your bedtime ones?




Here's the last 4 days:
21.01


whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone  - 9.0 for me


Bedtime 7.9 (20.01)


22.01


whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone  - 8.7 for me


Bedtime 16.5


23.01


whiskysmum said:


> Morning all  - 11.2 for me today


Bedtime 13.9


24.01 (today)


whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone 13.7 for me today


Bedtime 15.3

I increased Lantus by 2u last night from 14u to 16u


----------



## Phil65

3.6 for me this morning


----------



## Naty

5.6 this morning


----------



## Lurch

Last posted here for 17th.   Time flies.  

18/1....5.6
19/1....5.6
20/1....5.1
21/1....5.4
22/1....5.3
23/1....4.9
24/1....5.1

Also did Dr Bernstein's test of this cheap/cheerful SD Codefree: he says do four tests in succession--results must be within 5%:  At 14:00, one hour after lunch: 5.8, 5.8, 5.6 and 5.9 as fast as I could stick two fingers.  This little gizmo's well wurf the money


----------



## Northerner

Lurch said:


> Last posted here for 17th.   Time flies.
> 
> 18/1....5.6
> 19/1....5.6
> 20/1....5.1
> 21/1....5.4
> 22/1....5.3
> 23/1....4.9
> 24/1....5.1
> 
> Also did Dr Bernstein's test of this cheap/cheerful SD Codefree: he says do four tests in succession--results must be within 5%:  At 14:00, one hour after lunch: 5.8, 5.8, 5.6 and 5.9 as fast as I could stick two fingers.  This little gizmo's well wurf the money



That's a pretty impressive set of numbers Lurch! Well done!  And some good, consistent numbers from the 'speed test'!


----------



## Pine Marten

I've just done this four-test thing two hours after lunch, using two different fingers, and the results were 5.8, 6.5, 5.1 and 5.3. Does this mean my meter's up the creek??


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> I've just done this four-test thing two hours after lunch, using two different fingers, and the results were 5.8, 6.5, 5.1 and 5.3. Does this mean my meter's up the creek??



No, there can be wider variations, even between fingers. Strips only have to be within 10% either way, so there can be up to a 20% difference. Most manufacturers try to be more accurate than that, but there are still 'outliers' that may be completely at odds - they are allowed something like 3-5% to be like this I think. Plus, you can get different results from different fingers at the same time.

To suggest that there is something amiss if four tests aren't within 5% of each other is a bit unrealistic from Mr Bernstein


----------



## Pine Marten

Ah right - thanks, Northerner, I'm hopeless at maths and didn't know if that sounded wrong. I'd not heard of Mr Bernstein or his test before, so thought I'd try it after reading Lurch's post.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-7


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.3 this morning.


----------



## LeeLee

A lovely 4.8 to start the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me this morning - higher than usual, but not concerned as I was 7.9 before bed after eating one too many Wispas  so actually very steady overnight


----------



## Pine Marten

5.1 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone   - 12.0 for me today

- 10.4 - bedtime - ate a tuna & mayo sandwich 2 slices of bread after test


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone   - 12.0 for me today
> 
> - 10.4 - bedtime - ate a tuna & mayo sandwich 2 slices of bread after test



Did you bolus for them?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Pumper_Sue said:


> Did you bolus for them?




Hi Sue, "Hands up" I admit that I didn't. I'm just so scared of blousing at bedtime. Really one of the things of MDI is blousing for everything eaten over 10g carbs. I did have it once suggested on the forum somewhere why don't I maybe just bolus for half the carbs I've eaten at bedtime. I have got my Accu-chek bolus advisor meter after all. I could just enter half the amount of carbs into the meter. I think I did actually do this a while ago ie blousing at bedtime & I was ok.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> Hi Sue, "Hands up" I admit that I didn't. I'm just so scared of blousing at bedtime. Really one of the things of MDI is blousing for everything eaten over 10g carbs. I did have it once suggested on the forum somewhere why don't I maybe just bolus for half the carbs I've eaten at bedtime. I have got my Accu-chek bolus advisor meter after all. I could just enter half the amount of carbs into the meter. I think I did actually do this a while ago ie blousing at bedtime & I was ok.



Gill, I'm going to be very blunt with you.
The way you are going with your almost permanent high numbers you are going to run into major problems sooner rather than later. Even though you can not see the damage now it is still gradually happening to you.

As a guestimate as I don't know what carb value your bread was most seem to be about 17 carbs a slice that's a whole meal in carbs for many people. As a type one you need to bolus for everything you eat. Your idea of blousing for snacks over 10 carbs is flawed as well isn't it? Just think about it 5 x 9 gms of snacks in a day 
If you really can not bare the idea of blousing for what you eat then go back to the 2 injections a day. I would suspect you would do less damage that way or don't snack or eat at bedtime.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Pumper_Sue said:


> Gill, I'm going to be very blunt with you.
> The way you are going with your almost permanent high numbers you are going to run into major problems sooner rather than later. Even though you can not see the damage now it is still gradually happening to you.
> 
> As a guestimate as I don't know what carb value your bread was most seem to be about 17 carbs a slice that's a whole meal in carbs for many people. As a type one you need to bolus for everything you eat. Your idea of blousing for snacks over 10 carbs is flawed as well isn't it? Just think about it 5 x 9 gms of snacks in a day
> If you really can not bare the idea of blousing for what you eat then go back to the 2 injections a day. I would suspect you would do less damage that way or don't snack or eat at bedtime.




Hi Sue, Thanks for being blunt with me it's what I need!

The carb value of the bread is 18g so x2 slices that's 36g & eaten at bedtime with no bolus!
Bolusing doesn't bother me at all because after all I bolus before each meal ie breakfast, lunch, tea it's just being scared of blousing before I go to bed to sleep. Because I like my suppers how do I stop being scared of blousing before going to bed?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Gill, if you really must have supper then have something carb free, problem solved. 
Otherwise you have no choice but to bolus.


----------



## Lurch

5.0 today and BP only 112/71.  Maybe this keto-adapted malarky can make hair regrow?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

8.5 for me the highest I've been in the morning for ages....probably because I had a wonderful meal out yesterday with a cocktail


----------



## Steff

Morning 
6.6 here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

8.0 this morning for e, with the added bonus of a runny nose and the sneezes


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 8.0 this morning for e, with the added bonus of a runny nose and the sneezes



Oh dear  I hope it passes quickly Sue


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3.. And it's raining for a change


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.9 - waking/breakfast for me today

- 6.3 - bedtime - active insulin on board so BG would have dropped lower so ate 1 choc digestive 10.8g carbs
- 9.7 teatime - had Chinese - chicken curry 5g carbs 1/2 tray, fried rice 60g 1/2 tray - 1.5:1 ratio & 11u QA 
- ate another 1/2 of 1/2 tray - curry 2g approx. - rice 30g - went to bolus advice on meter 5u QA


----------



## Lurch

4.7 today after late start.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.3 this morning which is a lot better than yesterday.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, 8


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.2. today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

3.8 for me today

- not that I want them but first hypo in ages
- ate 4 jelly babies tested 15 mins later 5.3 had breakfast

- 15.3 - bedtime
- 11.5 - 2:56am
- 6.7 - 6:12am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Early riser today al 

6.5 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Early riser today al
> 
> 6.5 here



Wide awake at 3:40


----------



## Pete H

Well pleased 5-3 ( was 14 before I went to bed, hit he grape bowl )..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Well pleased 5-3 ( was 14 before I went to bed, hit he grape bowl )..



Phew! Those grapes are little sugar bombs!


----------



## Pete H

Live and learn ... Never eaten fruit so trying different ones to replace chocolate ....so grapes are a no no :-(


----------



## Phil65

morning everyone 5.5


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 5.3 this wet and soggy morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, back to a lovely 4.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Live and learn ... Never eaten fruit so trying different ones to replace chocolate ....so grapes are a no no :-(



Berries tend to be better for you


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 3.3 for me

 - ate 4 jelly babies then 15 mins later BG was 5.2

 - 5.9 - bedtime - had a mousse approx 10g carbs
 - 7.8 - 3:36am


----------



## Naty

6.2 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Been out for a few days, I have bronchitis and laryngitis, so coughing like mad and can't talk. I also have a horrid headache and a temperature. Such joy. All this means my numbers are al over the place, I've had some horrid highs and horrendous hypos (highest 28.6 and lowest 1.3). I'm still confined to my bed and tire very easily so I may not be in much till I start feeling more human.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Been out for a few days, I have bronchitis and laryngitis, so coughing like mad and can't talk. I also have a horrid headache and a temperature. Such joy. All this means my numbers are al over the place, I've had some horrid highs and horrendous hypos (highest 28.6 and lowest 1.3). I'm still confined to my bed and tire very easily so I may not be in much till I start feeling more human.



Oh my goodness Ally! I hope that you are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## Lurch

5.3 yesterday and today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.7


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 6.7



Your levels seem pretty steady these days Steff  I see you are coming up to your fifth anniversary soon!


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-2


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Oops 3.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oops 3.1 for me



Eek! Did it wake you up?


----------



## Cleo

Woke up at 5.45 feeling slightly frazzled / disoriented because I was having a nightmare .   Husband suggested that I test myself...I was 11.5 !.  Took 4u as a correction and was 5.8 at 7.30.  

Not sure 'why' I had the nightmare as I'm feeling fine within myself.  

Has anyone had experience with bad dreams affecting your sugars by making them go very high or very low ???.  I'm thinking that maybe the 11.5 was caused by my body's response to something unpleasant.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Your levels seem pretty steady these days Steff  I see you are coming up to your fifth anniversary soon!



Yup time flies , seems so r.e numbers don't speak to soon though lol


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 3.7 for me today

- 3rd morning on the run with a fasting/waking hypo
- had 4 jelly babies then 15 mins later 4.1
- 5.5 breakfast

- 14.7 - bedtime - had cheese spread sandwich & 25g bag of crisps = 49g carbs & 6u of QA which is what meter advised also had BI 16u


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hi everyone - 3.7 for me today
> 
> - 3rd morning on the run with a fasting/waking hypo
> - had 4 jelly babies then 15 mins later 4.1
> - 5.5 breakfast
> 
> - 14.7 - bedtime - had cheese spread sandwich & 25g bag of crisps = 49g carbs & 6u of QA which is what meter advised also had BI 16u



Sounds like you need less than it advises at night - perhaps your ratios are different when you are mostly sleeping.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Eek! Did it wake you up?



Nope I'm still fast asleep


----------



## Naty

Another 6.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Another 6.2 this morning



Better than those lows you were getting Naty


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Better than those lows you were getting Naty



I _did_ have chicken curry and rice and a naan bread and a glass of wine last night though...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> I _did_ have chicken curry and rice and a naan bread and a glass of wine last night though...



I'd call that a result then!  Naan bread puts my levels into orbit


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> I'd call that a result then!  Naan bread puts my levels into orbit



Precisely why I perhaps should come off gliclazide I think.  Have a new patient check a week Friday, one step closer...


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Precisely why I perhaps should come off gliclazide I think.  Have a new patient check a week Friday, one step closer...



I hope things go well


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> I hope things go well



Thank you


----------



## Lurch

5.1 today ... steady as she goes, Capt'n.


----------



## Northerner

Lurch said:


> 5.1 today ... steady as she goes, Capt'n.



Great numbers Lurch


----------



## AlisonM

A slightly more reasonable 7.2 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A slightly more reasonable 7.2 this morning.



Good to hear


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you need less than it advises at night - perhaps your ratios are different when you are mostly sleeping.




Thank you that's a good possibility.


----------



## Steff

Morning 
6.3 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 7.5 for me today

- 7.7 - bedtime
- had a packet of crisps during the evening but didn't bolus I know I should've done really as they are 13.?g cho
- had a sandwich 1 slice of bread instead of the usual 2 but decided to do a little less insulin for this so entered 10g cho instead of 18g into my meter & it advised to take 0 bolus so only had BI at this time
- also have reduced my BI by just 1u due to the recent hypos so from 16u to 15u - lets see what happens in a few days time


----------



## Lurch

4.9 today. 

Thanks Guv'nor for encouragement.


----------



## pav

Afternoon, bit late posting 5.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Hi,
7.0 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-6


----------



## LeeLee

5.6 for me as well, probably because I'm fighting a cold.  Ugh!


----------



## Pine Marten

Back to 4.7 today (yesterday 5.2).


----------



## Naty

5.6 for me this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.0 for me today

- 14.9 - bedtime
- had a sandwich 2 slices & packet of crisps after testing - total amount of carbs estimated 49g but decided to enter 39g into meter which advised me to take 4u QA which I did

- 13.6 - teatime
- 12.7 - lunchtime
- 12.0 - breakfast


----------



## pav

5.2 for me today.


----------



## Lurch

4.9 today!! (Had to add !! to make ten characters to appease the digital fairy  )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-7


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, 4.5 for me on this cold wet morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 4.5 for me today

- 5.5 - bedtime
- had a sandwich 1 1/2 slices of bread & a packet of crisps - estimated 31g cho & meter advised 1.5u QA which is what I took plus BI 15u


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.5 had a lie in unto 10:30 as full of cold.


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone - 4.5 for me today
> 
> - 5.5 - bedtime
> - had a sandwich 1 1/2 slices of bread & a packet of crisps - estimated 31g cho & meter advised 1.5u QA which is what I took plus BI 15u



Good result Gill!


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning, 5.5 had a lie in unto 10:30 as full of cold.



Hope you feel better soon pav!


----------



## Lurch

5.0 this day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Good result Gill!




Thank you 


This weeks fasting/waking BG's
Mon 27.01
- 3.8

Tue 28.01
- 3.3

Wed 29.01
- 3.7

Thu 30.01
- 7.5

Fri 31.01
- 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.1 for me even after a bad night hypo.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-2


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better soon pav!



Feel absolutely crap, after a very restless night finally crawled out of bed at 11:30 with a 5.3, looks like there was a liver dump some ware along the way as should of been hypo bye then.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.2 for me this morning

- 15.3 - bedtime - had a night out with alcohol consumed then McDonald's chicken McNuggets 6 pcs 20g carbs when I arrived home but no QA. Bedtime test was done whilst out & also BI at 22:33pm. Meter also advised at this time to have 2u QA but I decided against this due to having alcohol.


----------



## Steff

Yukky ill feeling since Friday arvo

anyways sat was 8,8 today 9.4


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 4.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yukky ill feeling since Friday arvo
> 
> anyways sat was 8,8 today 9.4



Sorry to hear this Steff  Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, 4.9 today.



Great number, it's been a while since I had one of those!


----------



## Lurch

5.1 on this day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 11.4 for me this morning

- 15.1 - 4:20am
- 17.2 - bedtime - meter advised to have 1u QA which I did - carb free supper
- 14.4 - teatime


----------



## pav

Morning 5.2 for me.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Great number, it's been a while since I had one of those!



Thanks  ... back to a 5.2 today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## Naty

7.7 after eating a LOT of rubbish yesterday...


----------



## Lurch

5.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning,
7.9


----------



## Pete H

Morning 5-8


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.6 for me steady as a rock all night long as basal tested.


----------



## Phil65

4.6 for me ......happy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning,
> 7.9



Snap! 7.9 for me also! I was 7.4 before bed though - not high enough to correct, so steady overnight which is what I look for to see if I need to start using the lantus again - not yet!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi - 3.5 - for me this morning

- 6.9 - after 15 mins & eating some jelly tots
- 6.8 - during the night - ate 1 rich tea biscuit 5.6g carbs because didn't want to go any lower
- 6.4 - bedtime - had a corned beef sandwich 1 slice 18g carbs no QA because still had active insulin from teatime


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Hi - 3.5 - for me this morning
> 
> - 6.9 - after 15 mins & eating some jelly tots
> - 6.8 - during the night - ate 1 rich tea biscuit 5.6g carbs because didn't want to go any lower
> - 6.4 - bedtime - had a corned beef sandwich 1 slice 18g carbs no QA because still had active insulin from teatime



Looks like you managed that well Gill, just a little low on waking, good job you had the biscuit. Looks like a slight reduction in lantus might be needed since you needed the biscuit to keep levels up.


----------



## Naty

7.2 this morning


----------



## Lurch

4.9 upon de-slumber.


----------



## sacol4940

8.5 this morning for me


----------



## Marier

8.4  for me  ,happy with that, Basal test  5pm/12 tomorrow night hopefully  last 2 iv done iI hypo'd at 9.30 and 10.30 pm so fingers crossed i get it done this time round


----------



## Northerner

Marier said:


> 8.4  for me  ,happy with that, Basal test  5pm/12 tomorrow night hopefully  last 2 iv done iI hypo'd at 9.30 and 10.30 pm so fingers crossed i get it done this time round



Hope the basal testing goes well Marie!  

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 
7.5


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## Phil65

ooops 11.7!  1st double figures for ages......got the carb count wrong for chilli and rice with garlic bread.......nice though!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> ooops 11.7!  1st double figures for ages......got the carb count wrong for chilli and rice with garlic bread.......nice though!



Well, it's not disastrously high and no harm done for a once-in-a-while oopsie  It's when you have no real explanation that it's worrying!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.6 for me.


----------



## Lurch

5.0 this mawning


----------



## pav

5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning, 5.6 for me.





Lurch said:


> 5.0 this mawning





pav said:


> 5.1 this morning



Feeling a bit jealous of all these 5s! Well done everyone!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Feeling a bit jealous of all these 5s! Well done everyone!




Though different pre lunch 3.5


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Feeling a bit jealous of all these 5s! Well done everyone!




Sorry but I'm going to spoil all the 5s 

13.9 - for me this morning

- 9.7 - bedtime - had a sandwich 36g carbs but only bloused for 1/2 the carbs so 18g
- 19.0 - teatime


----------



## Steff

Morning
6.9


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-8


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Phil65

I'll continue the falling trend..... 5.3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Phil65 said:


> I'll continue the falling trend..... 5.3



Nice one Phil


----------



## pav

Morning, continuing the low trend theme 5.3 for me.


----------



## Naty

Somewhat higher than the rest of you at 7.4


----------



## mum2westiesGill

16.5 - for me this morning

- 13.4 - during the night
- 12.8 - bedtime


----------



## Lurch

5.2  vanoggend


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## pav

Morning all, going drop the morning average levels down a lot with a 4.4 for me. Not seen the 4.0's for a few months, & a bit shakey so guessing it dipped lower than that some time this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 3.8 for me

- ate jelly babies then 15 mins later 4.4 (in my target range of 4 - 7 ) - had breakfast at this point - 1 slice of toast - carbs for this are 18g but rounded down to 15g because of being at the lower end of my target

- 11.3 - bedtime (in my target range of 8 - 12)


----------



## Naty

5 on the nose today


----------



## Lurch

4.8 asubuhi hii


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, back to a 4.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.0 this morning for me so sailing very close to the wind again.
I've gone down with a chest infection, sore throat and cold. Complements of my lovely Dad  The headache from hell just about sums up my brain ache over the last 4 days or so.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7 here
Get well soon sue x


----------



## Northerner

Aw Sue, so sorry to hear you are not feeling well  I hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 7-6



What happened there Pete? A bit on the high side for you, did you 'indulge' last night?


----------



## Pete H

Well when locking up last night there was a box of chocolates open ( not mine ) and I did pinch two out.... ONLY TWO.. And that's what happens ... Serves me right for pinching .. :-(


----------



## Naty

6.3 this morning


----------



## pav

Morning, 5.4 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 5.3 for me (in my target range of 4 - 7)

- 7.4 - bedtime (lower than bedtime target range of 8 - 12) had 1 packet of crisps 13.?g of carbs but because I was lower than my target range rounded this off to (the nearest 5) 10g. Meter advised no QA


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Morning everyone - 5.3 for me (in my target range of 4 - 7)
> 
> - 7.4 - bedtime (lower than bedtime target range of 8 - 12) had 1 packet of crisps 13.?g of carbs but because I was lower than my target range rounded this off to (the nearest 5) 10g. Meter advised no QA



Good result Gill


----------



## Lurch

5.0 ar maidin


----------



## Northerner

Lurch said:


> 5.0 ar maidin



Enjoying your tour of world languages Lurch!


----------



## Lurch

Rumbled too easy.  Digital fairies demand certain number of characters in a post so trying to appease them in a windswept kinda way. 

Top de la ma?ana (bit late I know)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 10 .5 here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi all - 3.4 for me this morning (hypo & lower than my target of 4 - 7)

- ate 4 jelly babies then BG was 4.2 so had breakfast poached egg on toast 18g carbs rounded up to 20g carbs & meter advised 1.5u QA
- 9.7 (just within my target of (8 - 12) - bedtime - couldn't stop myself eating just 1 rich tea biscuit 5.6g carbs so did not bolus for this & also still had active QA from my split dose of teatime insulin.


----------



## Pete H

6 for me ( thought I had put this in earlier ... I must be losing the plot )


----------



## Steff

Morning all 6.9 here


----------



## Naty

7.1 for me this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all - 5.0 for me this morning (in my target of 4 - 7)

- 11.8 - bedtime (in my target of 8 - 12) but a drop between bedtime & morning


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, back to 4.6 today (5.2 yesterday).


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3


----------



## Lurch

9/2.......5.1 
10/2.....5.0


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-7


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.2.


----------



## pav

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.2.



Snap 5.2 as well for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all - 7.2 for me this morning (a little over my target range of 4 - 7)

- 10.7 - bedtime (within target range of 8 - 12) - ate a sandwich 36g carbs but only bloused for 1/2 the amount 18g(1.8cps) rounded up to 20g(2.0cps). Still had some active insulin from teatime


----------



## Naty

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Lurch

4.7 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-3


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.7


----------



## Cleo

morning
a low 3.5 for me today ...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all - 5.0 for me this morning (within my target range of 4 - 7)

4.1 - bedtime (lower than target range of 8 - 12) - decided to have & really enjoy x2 chocolate mousses 10.1g cho ech = 20.2g - meter advised no bolus needed for this amount


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 4.9 today.


----------



## Naty

7.5 today.  No idea why.  I was a bit bad last night - but by under-indulging, not the other way round!  Only had two handfuls of pumpkin seeds for tea


----------



## Lurch

5.1 this morning


----------



## pav

Afternoon 5.9 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6 here


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-8


----------



## AJLang

Good morning very happy with my 4.8


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 4.5 .


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.4 for me.


----------



## Naty

6.7 for me this morning


----------



## bigheadmike

my 7 average in the mornings is 6.3847, if i've worked it out correctly.
i added all of my waking figures and divided by 7. is this right?


----------



## Lurch

5.0 this morning.  Same food, same time, same syrup.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi all - 3.2 for me this morning

- ate x4 jelly babies then BG was 5.5
- 6.9 - bedtime (lower than my bedtime target range of 8 - 12) - had a sandwich x2 slices 36g carbs but rounded down to 35g - meter advised 2.5u bolus for this carb amount. Also did BI 15u.


----------



## Steff

Morning 
Hallajulah got a reading of under 7.0 , i was 6.8 today


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7...


----------



## Pete H

Well done steff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Well done Steff nice one.

4.9 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi all - 4.2 for me this morning (in my target range of 4 - 7)

6.8 - bedtime (lower than my target range of 8 - 12)


----------



## Naty

5.2 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Wow! After weeks of odd numbers, this morning I got a nicely normal 6.6.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 5.0 for me today.


----------



## pav

Afternoon 4.9 for me.


----------



## Lurch

4.7 today.  That's twice when I left orf carrots at dinner I've dropped a few more decimals than average next morning.   Doctor Bernstein didn't like carrots in his method... man's a genius.  But I still like a small portion anyway...


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-5


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 10.1 for me this morning (higher than my target of 4 - 7)

- did a correction of 1.5u at 8:35am but then at 10:03 was hypo at 2.2 ate 4 jelly babies then 15 mins later was 4.1 then had breakfast

- 6.1 - bedtime (lower than my target of 8 - 12)
- had a sandwich x2 slices of bread 36g cho(3.6cps) but took right down to 23g cho(2.3cps) meter advised 1u bolus


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-1.. What's that big yellow thing in the sky ??? Not the sun


----------



## pav

Morning all, a surprising 5.8 for me.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning an upsetting 2.5 for mt, not usual and yes that is the sun !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone - 8.0 for me this morning (a little over my target of 4 - 7)

- 4.7 - bedtime (over my target of 8 - 12) - ate a chocolate mousse 10.1g carbs + x3 rich tea biscuits 16.8g carbs - meter advised no bolus for 20g carbs so went a little over as total carbs were 26.9g


----------



## Lurch

5.6 on Saturday and 5.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## bigheadmike

started the day well 6.3, then made the almighty cockup and left my insulin at home eeeekk, i'll go at lunch time and get it.  

i normally have spare but i am in a new office for a few weeks, no fridge to keep my spare things in.


----------



## pav

bigheadmike said:


> started the day well 6.3, then made the almighty cockup and left my insulin at home eeeekk, i'll go at lunch time and get it.
> 
> i normally have spare but i am in a new office for a few weeks, no fridge to keep my spare things in.



Hope you are ok to manage without the insulin, until you get home and get it.


Morning all 5.2 for me, feeling utter rubbish, with all the shaking could act as as a food mixer.


----------



## Riri

6.8 for me today  Ok with that


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-2


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 5.2 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone - 5.9 for me this morning (within my target of 4 - 7)

4.2 - bedtime (lower than target of 8 - 12) - had a sandwich x2 slices 36g carbs rounded down to 35g meter advised 1.5u QA but then........couldn't resist x1 choc digestive 10.1g carbs & x1 rich tea 5.6g carbs but didn't add these on to the carbs amount - had already had QA


----------



## Naty

5.9 at 5.45 this morning - normal breakfast of Greek yogurt and blueberries and somehow I end up at 6.9 at 12.15


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-5


----------



## pav

Morning 4.8 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone - 7.7 for me this morning (slightly over target of 4 - 7)

5.2 - bedtime (under target of 8 - 12) - ate a corned beef sandwich x1 slice bread 18g cho but because I was under target rounded down to 15g & meter advised no QA for this so just did BI 15u


----------



## Naty

4.9 today - up to 8.8 by 12.15 and that was after having persuaded my new doctor I could stop gliclazide...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-6


----------



## Cleo

Morning, 5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Cleo said:


> Morning, 5.2 for me today



Excellent Cleo!


----------



## AJLang

Roller coaster last night 2.5 at 1.30am I really can't remember the last time that I'd had a hypo at that time of night. Exactly same food and insulin as the night before.  Not surprised that I woke with 
BG of 17 because I cut back all my insulin, had a lot of Lucozade and reduced my TBR to 70%   Cutting out the erythromycin (one of my gastroparesis medications ) and having non -solids during the day is causing me to fire fight hypos much more.  My average BG has gone down from 7.5 to 6.5 for the past fortnight  but I'm having to feed the unsulin. Doing ratio cuts today because I'm fairly happy with the basal.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Roller coaster last night 2.5 at 1.30am I really can't remember the last time that I'd had a hypo at that time of night. Exactly same food and insulin as the night before.  Not surprised that I woke with
> BG of 17 because I cut back all my insulin, had a lot of Lucozade and reduced my TBR to 70%   Cutting out the erythromycin (one of my gastroparesis medications ) and having non -solids during the day is causing me to fire fight hypos much more.  My average BG has gone down from 7.5 to 6.5 for the past fortnight  but I'm having to feed the unsulin. Doing ratio cuts today because I'm fairly happy with the basal.



Sounds like the food is hitting your system faster Amanda, are you doing post-meal checks to see if the non-solids are raising your levels sooner?


----------



## AJLang

I'm doing two hour checks after I've eaten and the BGs are very similar or even lower than pre meal for breakfast and lunch but the maximum carbs that I'm having is 15 for each of those meals. For dinner I go to bed an hour after eating and last night it had gone from 6 to 8.5 but I only bolused one unit up front, the rest was extended wave.  The night before was similar levels before bed, exactly the same insulin and exactly the same food and carbs  and I woke up at 5 at 6.45 am the evening meal was macaroni cheese - I eat "normal" food for dinner


----------



## Cleo

Northerner said:


> Excellent Cleo!



Many thanks Alan !


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm doing two hour checks after I've eaten and the BGs are very similar or even lower than pre meal for breakfast and lunch but the maximum carbs that I'm having is 15 for each of those meals. For dinner I go to bed an hour after eating and last night it had gone from 6 to 8.5 but I only bolused one unit up front, the rest was extended wave.  The night before was similar levels before bed, exactly the same insulin and exactly the same food and carbs  and I woke up at 5 at 6.45 am the evening meal was macaroni cheese - I eat "normal" food for dinner



Flipping diabetes! I hope the ratio adjustments do the trick and you get back to much steadier levels


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Cleo said:


> Morning, 5.2 for me today



Well done Cleo.
I managed a 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.0 today.



Some very good numbers here today, feeling a little jealous!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Flipping diabetes! I hope the ratio adjustments do the trick and you get back to much steadier levels



Thanks Northerner


----------



## Naty

6.2 today. A little bit worried...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> I'm doing two hour checks after I've eaten and the BGs are very similar or even lower than pre meal for breakfast and lunch but the maximum carbs that I'm having is 15 for each of those meals. For dinner I go to bed an hour after eating and last night it had gone from 6 to 8.5 but I only bolused one unit up front, the rest was extended wave.  The night before was similar levels before bed, exactly the same insulin and exactly the same food and carbs  and I woke up at 5 at 6.45 am the evening meal was macaroni cheese - I eat "normal" food for dinner



I watched an interesting video the other day regarding how food works in relation to insulin.
The interesting thing I noted was that high fat foods were best combated by using an increased basal from early morning until rising.
I would suspect that the macaroni which always hits the system later plus the cheese (fat) caused that massive high. With a little bit of help from the natural panic mode and over treatment of the low.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Some very good numbers here today, feeling a little jealous!



Ha! But over the past few days I've had some high-ish numbers, mainly in the evening or just before bed. Partly I think due to the odd naughty foodstuff, but also because I thought I was coming down with the lurgy again - fortunately it hasn't so far got worse... Bloomin' diabetes, you can't trust it!

Oops, I meant to include my first post but seem to have messed it up


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 8.7 - for me this morning (higher than my target of 4 - 7)

4.9 - bedtime (lower than my bedtime target of 8 - 12) - had a cheese sandwich x2 slices 36g cho but rounded down to 35g cho - meter advised 2u QA but for some reason I decided on just 1u QA


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.8 a bit high but a relief after several days of night/morning hypos and I did have to guess estimate my very nice Chinese takeaway last night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 11.8 a bit high but a relief after several days of night/morning hypos and I did have to guess estimate my very nice Chinese takeaway last night



Very difficult to guess for Amanda, better not to overdo it after your recent lows


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

8.3 this morning. Woke up at 1.30 AM with a blood sugar of 12.1. No idea where either came from


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.5 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone - 10.8 for me this morning (well over my target of 4 - 7)

9.4 - bedtime - no supper this evening as I usually do


----------



## Northerner

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone - 10.8 for me this morning (well over my target of 4 - 7)
> 
> 9.4 - bedtime - no supper this evening as I usually do



That's interesting Gill. Such a small variation without being 'clouded' by supper and extra bolus suggests your lantus is pretty on target!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> Good morning everyone - 10.8 for me this morning (well over my target of 4 - 7)
> 
> 9.4 - bedtime - no supper this evening as I usually do



Hi Gill,
even though it's over your target, it's so much better than it has been. So well done you are getting there


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

17.1 had a rebellious 48 hours and had pizza delivery last night. I think it was a reaction to all of the stress I've been under because of health problems. Hopefully now back on track


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-7


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 17.1 had a rebellious 48 hours and had pizza delivery last night. I think it was a reaction to all of the stress I've been under because of health problems. Hopefully now back on track



Get that pump to work!  Hope things get back into range quickly!


----------



## Pete H

You need to have a blow out occasionally


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Pete and Northerner


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.3 this morning. Again woke up at 1.30 with a 12.1  Went to bed at 5.2.
A basal test tonight is in order me thinks.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 5.3 this morning. Again woke up at 1.30 with a 12.1  Went to bed at 5.2.
> A basal test tonight is in order me thinks.



How strange! You didn't wake at 1:30 because you'd dropped the biscuit you'd been sleep-eating,did you?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> How strange! You didn't wake at 1:30 because you'd dropped the biscuit you'd been sleep-eating,did you?



Lol, no such luck. Yesterdays numbers I could have put down to the crackers and cheese I had at tea time as high fat, last night nope that wasn't in the equation.
Back to the drawing board


----------



## pav

Morning  smack on 6.0 for me.


----------



## Cleo

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well done Cleo.
> I managed a 5.3 this morning.



thanks Sue - not so good this morning though....10.3 !! yikes!.  ate out yesterday and ended up having a VERY late dinner (not good).  Ate around 9pm so think that might have affected things..   I'm down to 5.7 now so its all good ...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Gill,
> even though it's over your target, it's so much better than it has been. So well done you are getting there




Hi Sue,
sorry for the late reply & thank you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 8.4 for me this morning (over my target of 4 - 7)

13.6 - bedtime (over target of 8 - 12) - I was very stressed yesterday ie feeling mithered & partly annoyed - ate a small piece of chocolate cake (approx 15g cho) after my tea but didn't do any extra QA - ate a packet of crisps (13g cho) during the evening & didn't bolus for them then after my bedtime test I ate x2 rich tea biscuits (11.2g cho) & x1 chocolate digestive (10.8g cho) - at my bedtime test meter advised 1u QA which I also didn't do because I still had a little bit of active insulin in my system


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning after a week of Hypnos and highs I've woken at 7.0 - I would prefer 6.0 but 7.0 is better than hypo


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear Amanda! I hope you are feeling a little (or a lot!) better today


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. Unfortunately I don't feel any better today. I want to crawl back into bed because I feel so yucky. I'm trying not to because it is the weekend with Mark and Susie wants her favourite walk.  I'm a miserable ...... When I feel like this


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for being grump earlier. Now that the tablet has kicked in and I've been for a walk I'm feeling much better


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry for being grump earlier. Now that the tablet has kicked in and I've been for a walk I'm feeling much better



That's great to hear  I didn't think you were grumpy at all, just (rightly) fed-up!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> That's great to hear  I didn't think you were grumpy at all, just (rightly) fed-up!


Thank you


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hello to you all - 2.8 for me this morning

ate x5 jelly babies then after 15 minutes BG was 3.8 had x3 more jelly babies then after 15 minutes BG was 11.8 stayed in bed a bit longer then an hour later tested BG was 11.3 injected & had breakfast

10.2 - bedtime - no supper or any snacks during the evening but I did have x2 rich tea biscuits (11.2g cho) a bit later on but with no QA


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.9 for me cutting my evening meal ratios to .8 units for 10g carb seems to be working for me


----------



## Steff

16th feb 8.3 17th 8.8 18th 7.9 19th 7.4 20th 8.3 21st 7.7 22nd 10.3 23rd 7.9


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.9 for me cutting my evening meal ratios to .8 units for 10g carb seems to be working for me



Good to hear Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan


----------



## Pumper_Sue

7.9 for me sick as a pig again last night, managed to keep steroids down this time so didn't need any extra help from medics.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> 7.9 for me sick as a pig again last night, managed to keep steroids down this time so didn't need any extra help from medics.



Very sorry to hear this Sue  I hope you feel better as the day progresses and no repeats tonight


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this Sue  I hope you feel better as the day progresses and no repeats tonight



Thanks Alan, using a bit of detective work there are two things which are identical to the last episode.... Ibuprofen I haven't used the stuff for years but have used it both times and was sick after, so am wondering if my tummy doesn't like them due to my steroid use.  I wont be finding out again that's for sure.


----------



## delb t

Yikes14.8! /13.5 take your pick  never had those in 2 years  found the cartridge was leaky so maybe last nights tea shot was wrong!- not fab as doing a 5 mile charity run this morning[ 35 mins 40]


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Yikes14.8! /13.5 take your pick  never had those in 2 years  found the cartridge was leaky so maybe last nights tea shot was wrong!- not fab as doing a 5 mile charity run this morning[ 35 mins 40]



Grrr! Hope he has good levels through the run, does sound like the cartridge was to blame


----------



## delb t

Sods law! He was determined to run - so I had to go with it .- never had a leaky novorapid cartridge in 2 yrs!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone - 9.4 for me this morning (over my target of 4 - 7)

11.0 - bedtime (within my target of 8 - 12) - couldn't resist eating x2 rich tea biscuits after bedtime test 11.2g cho no QA

11.2 - teatime - had a Chinese - chicken fried rice (57g cho from carbs & cals) & curry sauce (?g cho) - rounded carbs up to 60g cho because was over my target of 4 - 7 - did a split injection 5u before eating & 3u after 1 hour


----------



## AJLang

A completely unexplained 14.1 it was 7.9 before I went to bed. Update I think it must be a cannula failure because it is now 16.5 despite doing a correction over an hour ago. I have now changed the cannula and I've done another correction.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-5


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.5 first thing today, but after half hour yoga dvd it's gone down to 4.3!


----------



## Northerner

7.0 for me  I've noticed that my waking levels have crept up in recent months - I used to wake in the 4s and 5s, now 6s and 7s (or higher). Debating whether to go back on the lantus.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> 7.0 for me  I've noticed that my waking levels have crept up in recent months - I used to wake in the 4s and 5s, now 6s and 7s (or higher). Debating whether to go back on the lantus.


I'd noticed from your posts that they were creeping up but didn't want to say anything.  I guess you may have to go back onto the lantus if you want to stay in the 5's club but don't see going back on it as being a negative.  Big hugs {{{{{Northerner}}}}}


----------



## Pete H

Morning 7-5 to many 7 and not enough 5


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Rach

Sat 8.8
Sun 12.4
Yesterday  11.4
Today 10.7 (coming back down slowly)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone
Mon 24.02.14
3.7 - this morning (hypo)
- had x4 jelly babies then BG was 5.0

9.5 - bedtime


today 25.02.14
7.5 this morning (a little higher than my target of 4 - 7)

11.3 - bedtime (within my target of 8 - 12)


----------



## AJLang

A very nice 6.8 this morning - it has now been similar for 3 out of the last 4 mornings so it is a good level for when I walk Susie and means that I have got rid of the morning hypos


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-3


----------



## Cleo

Woke up and was 4.4 But not a a good night for me last night .
Went to bed around 10.00 when I was 7.8 and took 17 u Levemir (I've been on this dose for a few weeks now).  Woke up at 2am at 3.7, treated it with 3 jelly babies (15gr carbs) then woke up at 6am at 2.9 grrrrr !!! 

I always rotate injection sites  (ie i usually take my levemir at the top of my thigh but i rotate in that area) but I've recently changed injection sites - I don't know if that's what caused the double hypos ?


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 4.8 today (5.2 yesterday).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everyone - 6.8 - for me this morning (within my target range of 4 - 7)

9.0 - bedtime - (within my target range of 8 - 12) - ate some tuna & mayo (0g cho) after bedtime test & then once again couldn't resist x2 rich tea biscuits (11.2g cho) & no QA although meter did advise .5u


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-8


----------



## pav

Morning all 6.2, even after a late night snack to get rid of a hypo.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.2 - this morning (within my target range of 4 - 7)

7.3 (lower than bedtime target of 8 - 12) - bedtime - grrrrrr please someone lock those rich tea biscuits away had x2 after bedtime test meter advised no QA for this amount of carbs


----------



## Pine Marten

A lovely 4.3 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



Snap, a 6.6 for me as well.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

A bad 9.0 for me, blaming disturbed sleep, corrected it so hopefully day will be better, feel like I am letting the side down


----------



## Pete H

You can only do your best .... You take yourself over that coffee shop and have yourself a lovely day.. You deserve that


----------



## Pine Marten

Another lovely 4.5 today, although I've had the odd higher number in the evening, particularly before bed - due to some naughty treats, and also perhaps to the fact that I've had a slight cough again . Still, my weekly average for the last 3 weeks was: 5.2, 5.4, 5.2 .


----------



## Naty

Bang on 5.5 today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> You can only do your best .... You take yourself over that coffee shop and have yourself a lovely day.. You deserve that



Thank you Pete, I had a lovely time at coffee shop and also went out for lunch, there is no hope for me ! Actually my diabetic proff tells me to keep my blood s between 7 and 10, not sure why, maybe I am so decrepid by now they dont see the point. I always thought it was normal to be that until I joined forum, now I am not so sure, unless its because I am so brittle and have no hypo symptoms and I am alone a lot, take your pick. Hope you had a good day at work TinTin


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon/evening everyone - 5.8 - this morning

9.0 - before bed


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its a bit early but cannot sleep as usual. Decided to do some housework at 4am . Something amiss with bloods it was 7.2 at bed (no food) and 9.0 this morning. I hope someone gets up really early and talks to me soon ! Pete had lovely time in coffee shop, thank you.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning, its a bit early but cannot sleep as usual. Decided to do some housework at 4am . Something amiss with bloods it was 7.2 at bed (no food) and 9.0 this morning. I hope someone gets up really early and talks to me soon ! Pete had lovely time in coffee shop, thank you.



Good morning TinTin! Sorry to hear you had a sleepless night  I hope you manage to get some rest today and a better night tonight 

I was 7.3 on waking this morning.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Nortgener, youre up early,what was your blood s at bed ? Have a nice day, what you doing today ?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-9


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Nortgener, youre up early,what was your blood s at bed ? Have a nice day, what you doing today ?



I was 5.1 before bed  Not too worried about a couple of mmol/l rise overnight.


----------



## Naty

6.6 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 22.3 (well over target!) this morning - where on earth has this come from 

7.9 - bedtime
- ate x1 pkt of walkers crisps 13g carbs during the evening - but no bolus so maybe I should've bloused for these
- sandwich x1 slc 18g carbs but rounded down to 15g carbs because I was lower than my bedtime target of 8 - 12 - meter advised 1u QA which I did
- but then once again my temptation kicked in & I ended up having x2 rich tea biscuits with my cup of tea in bed 

Both insulin pens are working ok
Cartridges have been used for the last few injections
Needles are ok with insulin coming out

Meter advised 5.5u bolus for my correction dose which I did & at breakfast time I was back to 9.3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.1 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

12.7 the joys of gastroparesis now that I've stopped having erythroymycin
3.30pm finished eating lunch out and haven't eaten anything since then
5pm 6.6
6pm 6.2
7pm 9.7 did a correction
9pm 13.2 did a a correction
7am 12.7!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

8.2 for me, its going in the right direction ! Abit grey and damp here not a day for doing much. I think a day catching up on tv programes I have stored and my new hobby Ebay could be keeping me busy today.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.7 - this morning (just over target) amazingly after a night out last night involving alcohol & a chinese of chicken fried rice I ate approx. half of a half of the tub didn't have any QA for this because of the alcohol

11.0 - bedtime (within my target) - did this test & had BI whilst out


----------



## HERE TINTIN

7.2, I am really pleased with this been trying really hard !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> 7.2, I am really pleased with this been trying really hard !



Well done 

Mine was a disappointing 7.7. Had problems last night due to licking out the cake mix bowl  I never learn in that dept, so temp basal and a few corrections kept things under 10 which was a relief.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> 7.2, I am really pleased with this been trying really hard !



Well done TinTin!  I was 9.2 this morning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Well done TinTin!  I was 9.2 this morning.



Was that a delayed reaction from the fish and chips?


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-8


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> 7.2, I am really pleased with this been trying really hard !


Well done TinTin and all the best with the flat hunting ...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

The flat was pretty horrible , so back online looking again. BS crept up to 12 after breakfast and that was on scrambled egg !. Pete I have started my food diary and I am going to try to lose weight. Hope you well TinTin


----------



## Pete H

Well best of luck with the food diary, it's helping me plus as I say clocking in on here every morning with my sugar, hope daughter has more luck finding a flat, me day off today all jobs done ready for work tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9 here


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-4


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning back to 9.2, had bad hypo in early hours and probably guzzled too much lucozade ! Feel rubbish this morning from hypo


----------



## pav

Morning all, 6.1 for me. Though at 2:30 this morning woke up shaking and trembling like hell and was a bit of a struggle to get in and out of bed. 

Thinking it was a bad hypo checked my BS and it was 7.3   Went back to bed, and had a bad nights sleep, still a bit shaky this morning.


----------



## bigheadmike

was actually amazed at my 6.9 this morning, lots of Chinese food last night so i was expecting double figures. i must actually be finally learning.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning all, 6.1 for me. Though at 2:30 this morning woke up shaking and trembling like hell and was a bit of a struggle to get in and out of bed.
> 
> Thinking it was a bad hypo checked my BS and it was 7.3   Went back to bed, and had a bad nights sleep, still a bit shaky this morning.



The Diabetes Fairy was playing with your head Pete  I've had occasions exactly like that - would love to know what is going on! Those symptoms sound like a rush of adrenalin (which is also what happens when you are hypo), so perhaps something else caused it, like a bad dream? Sometimes you can drop low in your sleep and the symptoms wake you, but your liver has already reacted and released extra glucose, so your BG is already raised.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> The Diabetes Fairy was playing with your head Pete  I've had occasions exactly like that - would love to know what is going on! Those symptoms sound like a rush of adrenalin (which is also what happens when you are hypo), so perhaps something else caused it, like a bad dream? Sometimes you can drop low in your sleep and the symptoms wake you, but your liver has already reacted and released extra glucose, so your BG is already raised.


Pav not pete.... Need some new batteries for those glasses .


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Pav not pete.... Need some new batteries for those glasses .



Just making sure you are paying attention!  Sorry pav!


----------



## Naty

6.5 for me this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

03.03.2014
5.7 - this morning (within target)
13.0 - bedtime (just above my target of 8 - 12) - had a hot dog x1/2 for supper approx. 15g carbs meter advised 3u QA which I had. 

today
5.6 - this morning (within target)
5.5 - bedtime (lower than target of 8 - 12) - ate x1 chocolate mousse (10g carbs) & x2 rich tea biscuits (11.2g carbs) (21.2g carbs) meter advised 0.5u QA which I didn't do for such a small amount on insulin to be taking


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-2


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 9.2


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.4 this morning.


----------



## pav

Morning 4.6.


----------



## bigheadmike

5.2 on waking, but a worrying 11.6 now. i only had some brown bread and cheese for breakfast and i took 10 units of Humalog. i check again in half hour


----------



## Naty

11 - that's what you get for eating pancakes


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.5


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-5


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning a happy 7.9 !


----------



## AJLang

Well done TinTin. I'm very pleased with my 4.3 this morning


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.3 , I would think I was in a serious hypo at that, I am so going to have to work harder at this . Well done you though, have you had your other tests yet ?


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin it took me a long time to not panic if I am in the low 4's. I had a small sip of Lucozade so it is 4.9 but I will probably bring it up a little bit before I go out.  Next radioactive test is this morning, thanks for asking


----------



## Pumper_Sue

5.3 this morning, did drop to 4.4 in the night so had 8 carbs to bring me up a bit.


----------



## Susicue

8.8  this morning.


----------



## bigheadmike

i had a very nice 4.9 this morning. i still can't get the right amount of insulin for my breadrolls though increased it 2 units to 12 and i was sitting at 9.9. i do worry about taking too much while i am in my office alone.


----------



## Naty

7.7 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 4-9


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.7 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.9 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

13.1


----------



## Susicue

again. 8.0


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon - 5.2 today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 4-8


----------



## AJLang

14.5 and I have no idea why it is this high


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

9.1 for me. Suspect it has something to do with the virus I've had for the last week or so.


----------



## LeeLee

A sunny 5.4 for me this fine morning.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon, 9.2 this morning for me.


----------



## Susicue

Afternoon,    forgot this morning took 2 hours after breakfast 10.1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone

05.03.2014
5.9 - this morning (within my target of 4 - 7)
7.7 - bedtime (lower than my target of 8 - 12)

06.03.2014
5.8 - this morning (within my target of 4 - 7)
16.5 - bedtime (higher than my target of 8 - 12)

07.03.2014
3.8 - this morning (lower than my target of 4 - 7)
- ate x4 jelly babies then BG was 5.0 (within target)
8.4 (just within my target of 8 - 12)

today
11.6 - this morning - higher than my target of 4 - 7)
12.7 - bedtime - just over my target of 8 - 12)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4 for me this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-5  and a beautiful day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hurray put the flags out actually managed 4.2 but feel a bit hypo like. 

How are you Pete, any plans for today ? I am staying put as weather too miserable, could be a housework day


----------



## Carmina

G'day all. 

I haven't posted for a bit on here and I don't test every morning now because the results don't vary much. This morning was 5.6. 

I've been very bad and tried cutting the Metformin down a bit in anticipation of my GPs promise to halve the dose after my next 6-month review in early May. I have 1 one day and 2 the next and have done for about 3 weeks. So far I haven't noticed any change in readings, which I tend to do at random post-meal times or bedtimes. Last night I had my usual evening treat of a crispbread and 2 tiny biscuits - about 11g carb total - and my BG an hour afterwards was 7.3, then 6.1 after 2 hours.


----------



## AJLang

7.7 for me today


----------



## pav

Afternoon all 5.5 for me.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 7.9


----------



## AJLang

I'm so frustrated.. I'm carb counting accurately but my morning BGs are all over the place. Yesterday 7.7 today 12.7 it has all gone wrong since I stopped the erythromycin but I can't go back on it.  Up until for weeks ago my morning BGs were lovely


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-6


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.2 today.


----------



## Naty

8.8 for me today


----------



## Susicue

Afternoon, two hours after breakfast 6.2 really pleased


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Afternoon, two hours after breakfast 6.2 really pleased



Great result Susiecue!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 4-8  ( hope your dad is feeling stronger Steff )


----------



## Cleo

Morning - 4.7 for me, but had a hypo around 2am so will decrease Levemir by 1 unit this evening ..


----------



## AJLang

Morning after changing both my carb ratio and basal back to what they were a very stable 4.8 at 6 am which was still 4.8 at 7.30am


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi 8.2 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.7, just cant get BS down atm


----------



## Susicue

9.2 this morning before breakfast, only had weetibix, now at 9.4 ahhhhhh


----------



## Phil65

AJLang said:


> Morning after changing both my carb ratio and basal back to what they were a very stable 4.8 at 6 am which was still 4.8 at 7.30am



nice result!  4.8 for me too this morning!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.7 first thing then it went up to 8.4 as steroids taken so much earlier due to cataract op today.
Set pump to a 100% increase over 2 hours to counteract the 100mg of injected stroid for the op and came home to a nice 4 before lunch.


----------



## Naty

7.4 here today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

09.03.2014
8.1 - this morning 
10.3 - bedtime on 08.03.2014

10.03.2013
5.0 - this morning
11.1 - bedtime on 09.03.2014

today
3.9 - hypo ate x3 jelly babies then BG was 5.1
7.3 - bedtime on 10.03.2013


----------



## AJLang

I'm thrilled with my 4.3 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-5


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.3 this morning. Was pleased with that.


----------



## Phil65

good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Cleo

Morning all , 4.7 for me and no hypos !!! Woohoo !


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5 here


----------



## Susicue

9.2 this morning,


----------



## HERE TINTIN

5.2 this morning !!!


----------



## Naty

6.4 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - 9.0 - this morning

7.4 - bedtime

Over the last 7 days:
fasting & breakfast - sometimes within target sometimes over
lunchtime - raising by lunchtime
teatime - sometime the same as lunchtime or sometimes lower than target

current ratios are 1:1 (1u to every 10g cho) for all meals but I'm wondering whether to up the breakfast one to 1.5:1 (1 1/2u to every 10g cho)


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4 here


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-1


----------



## Pumper_Sue

3.3 this morning. I can see the next couple of weeks being a right royal pain in the b.u.m as having to take steroid drops every 2 hours so blood sugar up and down whilst attempting to fire fight the situation.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 6.7


----------



## Susicue

Morning all, 9.2 for me still in singe figures,


----------



## Naty

7.5 for me, not sure why...


----------



## Pine Marten

Good afternoon, a lovely 4.2 today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone and today I'll hold my hands up to not having any breakfast & first test of the day - 11.0 - lunchtime - 14:58pm!

8.6 - bedtime


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 6-1 .


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 7.0


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.3 this morning after an early hours correction due to carb overload from a hypo at 10 PM last night.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone - 6.4 - this morning

8.9 - bedtime


----------



## Pumper_Sue

whiskysmum said:


> Good afternoon everyone - 6.4 - this morning
> 
> 8.9 - bedtime



Wow Gill, your numbers are improving no end well done.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## pippaandben

6.4 this morning 3 days after return from holiday and recovering from a fall on my knee. Saw my GP and had to have xray and have been threatened with MRI  and possible op!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.3 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

4.9 yesterday but 11.1 today. I was having low figures almost everyday when on the erythromycin but now 
BGs are much more erratic which does worry and upset me. I'm eating exactly the same meals, carb counting accurately, using multiwave bolus and not having very much at all during the day.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.4 for me today !


----------



## Susicue

9.2 for me today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.0 on the dot for me.


----------



## Steff

morning 7.7 here


----------



## Pete H

Good morning. 7-6


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 7.7 for me


----------



## Susicue

Good morning 8.9 for me


----------



## Cleo

A very disappointing 12.4 for me !!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 4.6 today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hypo


----------



## Cleo

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hypo



Oh no ! Do you know why it happened ??
Hope it wasn't too bad ...


----------



## Cleo

5.1 for me - much better than yesterday's 12 !


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 5.9 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

4.8  good start to the week!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, a nice 4.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9... Disappointing.. walked 5 miles Sunday and 7 miles yesterday at pace.... Think somebody has pinched my legs this morning


----------



## Cleo

5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

10.5 today,.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hypo again, so have cut back basal a tad from 4 AM.
Have also got of backside and put in a sensor to find out exactly what is going on and why hopefully.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

10.1 for me


----------



## Naty

8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Susicue

9.2 again. going down must be doing something right


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> 9.2 again. going down must be doing something right



Good to hear Susicue


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 again for me this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Cleo

4.9 for me today x


----------



## Susicue

Morning all, 9.2 today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.6 and hypo in night, tired this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.7 for me. I went back onto the half dose of erythromycin on Monday evening and it has made a huge difference to my BG levels


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.8 here


----------



## Naty

7.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-3


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning. I've been using a sensor since Tuesday morning and things have been interesting to say the least. Only one slight dip but a few higher than I like to see. Seems fairly flat most of the day though until after my evening meal. So once I have the cable to transfer my data and have a good look at it I can tweak things a bit more.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.1 for me


----------



## Phil65

morning all, 6.4


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 10.7, thats 2 bad days on the trot for me.


----------



## Naty

Back up to 8.0 for me...


----------



## pav

After a long lay in got up to a 5.4.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-6.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 5.2 for me after a very low night at least 3 lows. No idea where they came from as had extra to eat when I took Mum shopping in the afternoon.
Perhaps I caught Northerners hypos are they contagious?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.5 for me


----------



## Naty

5.9. After chilli with rice last night.  Must be the diabetes fairy...


----------



## gail1

6.1 for me i can at last post here with pride


----------



## AJLang

Well done Gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 6.1 for me i can at last post here with pride



Terrific Gail!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all 6.5 today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-9.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning well pleased.


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.4 for me.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 4.6 today (and yesterday).


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.9 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8,6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning 6.2 for me.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.6 today


----------



## gail1

morning all i feel i can post here now 6,1


----------



## Pumper_Sue

gail1 said:


> morning all i feel i can post here now 6,1



Wow nice one Gail.
Why on earth did you feel you couldn't post on this thread? 
No one is judgemental when numbers are not perfect. There's so many factors that cause blood sugar hiccups so you post away.


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-6


----------



## Pete H

gail1 said:


> morning all i feel i can post here now 6,1


Post away nobody is here to Judge were all in the same boat..


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi, what does anyone think?

18.03.2014
6.0 - fasting/waking
9.9 - bedtime

19.03.2014
10.4 - fasting/waking
5.7 - bedtime

20.03.2014
10.3 - fasting
12.4 - bedtime

21.03.2014
7.9 - fasting
9.1 - bedtime

22.03.2014
11.2 - fasting
21.0 - bedtime

23.03.2014
11.8 - fasting
13.8 - bedtime


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## grainger

Morning all - 6.8 this morning...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

4.8 this morning.


----------



## Phil65

lovely morning 5.2


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-3


----------



## AJLang

I was surprised it was 9 this morning but then remembered that I'd forgotten to include the carbs for the cornflour that I used in my cooking last night.  Down to 6.1 after a small amount of insulin and Susie walk


----------



## pav

Morning smack on 6.0 for me.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 4.6 today (5.3 yesterday).


----------



## gail1

7.1 for me not bad considering i missed my meds yesterday


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.4 for me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7


----------



## Phil65

raining again!  3.6 for me


----------



## Naty

7.8 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

24.03.2014
3.4 - fasting/waking - treated with x4 jelly babies then BG was 5.4
15.2 - bedtime  - on 23.03.2014

today
15.4 - fasting/waking
4.5 - bedtime


----------



## HERE TINTIN

9.2 this morning, I think the sticky toffee pudding caught up with me


----------



## pav

A strange 4.4 for me, though did spend a good part of yesterday close to hypo.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

2.5 this morning, not the best of starts to the day.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.8 this morning.


----------



## Susicue

Morning all, 9.2 again this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.7 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning all, iffy tummy most of night but BS a steady 7


----------



## grainger

Morning all - today was a decent 5.6


----------



## grainger

Steff - hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Naty

7.3 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3


----------



## Pete H

Morning 6-5


----------



## grainger

Morning all, 6.5 today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

This is bad 13.5 , went hypo in night I think.


----------



## Steff

grainger said:


> Steff - hope you are feeling better now



Morning Hannah,
Sorry just seen this hun, I am fine was ok by midday thank goodness . Thanks for that x


----------



## Cleo

Morning all , 5.1 for me x


----------



## gail1

7.2 for me


----------



## pav

Bang on 5.0 for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.8


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.6 today


----------



## gail1

9.2 for me


----------



## Phil65

3.1  ....my fault should have tested before bed


----------



## Naty

Bang on 6 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-1


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 4.8 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morn g 8.5 hre


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 5.8


----------



## gail1

morning all 4.9 for me


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> morning all 4.9 for me



Well done Gail, it's great to see you getting your numbers in 'the zone'. It was a 4.9 for me this morning too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

gail1 said:


> morning all 4.9 for me



Nice one Gail, well done.


----------



## grainger

4.0 today


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> morning all 4.9 for me



Good numbers there Gail, going good gal x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

28.03.2014
3.0 - waking
7.5 - bedtime - on 27.03.2014

today
11.9 - waking
9.5 - bedtime


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Good numbers there Gail, going good gal x



thanks steff district nurse was worried about me going hypo and i must admit i did feel a little bit wield he made me eat some breakfast before giving me my insulin(bs then 9.2 which is more my normal level)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Spot on 6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mornong everyone 8.2 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Hello, it's 9-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 5.0 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all 5.0 for me.



It's been a long time since I've seen a number as good as that Sue


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 10.



Your numbers appear to be creeping up Pete, any idea why?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen a number as good as that Sue



I'm cheating as have the advantage of a cgm  It's an amazing bit of kit allowing me to iron out niggles and finally (hopefully) keep a level basal pattern.
It shows things no amount of finger pokes show up.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Your numbers appear to be creeping up Pete, any idea why?


The only thing I have changed is my bread, started eating burgen bread thought that would suit better, and did pinch two chocolates last night but only two.. The strawberries out a box of milk tray.......


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> The only thing I have changed is my bread, started eating burgen bread thought that would suit better, and did pinch two chocolates last night but only two.. The strawberries out a box of milk tray.......



I'm surprised that the change of bread might be responsible, Burgen is lower carb than most bread due to the soya flour.  You're not coming down with the sniffles are you? Hope things improve for you soon


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm cheating as have the advantage of a cgm  It's an amazing bit of kit allowing me to iron out niggles and finally (hopefully) keep a level basal pattern.
> It shows things no amount of finger pokes show up.



What is a cgm Sue ?, I am struggling to keep a constant bs at the moment. BS 15.7 this morning I had peanuts last night and think they may be the culprit. That or I am slipping into my bad old ways as results are all over the place in the day. Pete you seem to be having problems as well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> What is a cgm Sue ?, I am struggling to keep a constant bs at the moment. BS 15.7 this morning I had peanuts last night and think they may be the culprit. That or I am slipping into my bad old ways as results are all over the place in the day. Pete you seem to be having problems as well.



Hi TinTin, a CGM is a continuous glucose monitor.
Basically you have a sensor attached which sends the readings every 5 mins to your receiver so you can see exactly what your blood sugar is doing.
My receiver is incorporated within my pump but you can get what is known as stand alone systems. Dexcom  have one as do another firm and their system is called the navigator. From all reports Dexcom is the most reliable and accurate on the market.
Hope that helps.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Thank you Sue, do you have to buy these things yourself ? and who fits them ? I am going to ask about a pump but feel they may say no as hopefully in a couple of years I will have had my tx, though it could be a lot longer than that.


----------



## Naty

7.0 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> I'm surprised that the change of bread might be responsible, Burgen is lower carb than most bread due to the soya flour.  You're not coming down with the sniffles are you? Hope things improve for you soon


Just put the Hoover though and did under dinning room table and found one of my tablets on the floor so I am thinking I knocked it off tablet yesterday and thought I had taken it... If that's the case there was no need for my confession on the two strawberry milk tray chocolates I ate


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Thank you Sue, do you have to buy these things yourself ? and who fits them ? I am going to ask about a pump but feel they may say no as hopefully in a couple of years I will have had my tx, though it could be a lot longer than that.



Some clinics provide a sensor for a one off to see how control is doing. Others esp Cornwall is a complete no. Their attitude when asking for funding is no you can't have one as no one else has one and if we say yes then it's not fair on the ones who haven't got one.
I actually have that in writing 

The sensor is very easy to apply, it just goes under the surface of your skin via an applicator.


----------



## grainger

Bit late in the day but a 4.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2 here


----------



## Naty

Same as Steff today!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



Ah! That's better Pete


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 10.2 for me


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Ah! That's better Pete


Thanks Alan , that tablet must have been from Sunday I dropped........


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Thanks Alan , that tablet must have been from Sunday I dropped........



I hope you rinsed it under the tap before you ate it!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> I hope you rinsed it under the tap before you ate it!


Tie the next one round my neck so I will no if I have taken it


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 4.8 today (4.5 yesterday, 5.0 on Sunday).


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon, 4.8 today (4.5 yesterday, 5.0 on Sunday).



Tremendous!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today - first one in the 5s for ages!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 11.1


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning 11.1



Do you take a reading before bed Tintin, to find out how much you have varied overnight?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> Do you take a reading before bed Tintin, to find out how much you have varied overnight?



Yes I do most (not all) nights, was so tired last night just sloped off to bed but I am going to do lots of readings today and definately at bedtime, I have noticed I usually go up by about 2 overnight does this mean I should have more Lantus ?, sometimes it goes wrong and I have unexplained hypos in night. My food with the gastroperesis does not digest very quickly and therefore it can affect bs readings. I think I have been a bit lax lately and am now feeling that I need to take control again.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.9 for me today



Excellent!  Not long to go now!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

HERE TINTIN said:


> Yes I do most (not all) nights, was so tired last night just sloped off to bed but I am going to do lots of readings today and definately at bedtime, I have noticed I usually go up by about 2 overnight does this mean I should have more Lantus ?, sometimes it goes wrong and I have unexplained hypos in night. My food with the gastroperesis does not digest very quickly and therefore it can affect bs readings. I think I have been a bit lax lately and am now feeling that I need to take control again.



Sorry its me again. Bs was 11.1 at 10 am, 3 units humalog with a coffee with a small amount of milk in it. I always need Humalog in morning even when do not eat bs just goes up, is this wrong ? Anyway bs is now 10.7 and I am going out for a bowl of soup no bread, until I see what kind it is wont know how much insulin I need. I am going to put all bs and food on here today, do I need to go into a different or new thread, any help much appreciated


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Yes I do most (not all) nights, was so tired last night just sloped off to bed but I am going to do lots of readings today and definately at bedtime, I have noticed I usually go up by about 2 overnight does this mean I should have more Lantus ?, sometimes it goes wrong and I have unexplained hypos in night. My food with the gastroperesis does not digest very quickly and therefore it can affect bs readings. I think I have been a bit lax lately and am now feeling that I need to take control again.



I would say your lantus is pretty much on the nail with a variation of around 2 mmol/l overnight - I wouldn't have more. The trick really is getting your pre-bed levels lower so you wake lower, but of course this can be tricky and risk hypos worse than they might otherwise have been if you are prone to them occasionally. It is made much more difficult with your gastroparesis making things more unpredictable.



HERE TINTIN said:


> Sorry its me again. Bs was 11.1 at 10 am, 3 units humalog with a coffee with a small amount of milk in it. I always need Humalog in morning even when do not eat bs just goes up, is this wrong ? Anyway bs is now 10.7 and I am going out for a bowl of soup no bread, until I see what kind it is wont know how much insulin I need. I am going to put all bs and food on here today, do I need to go into a different or new thread, any help much appreciated



It sounds to me like Dawn Phenomenon. This is where your liver produces extra glucose to give you energy, which you'd rather it didn't as you have diabetes! This happens to me also - I need much more novorapid in the mornings and most of it is to cover my liver's production, rather than my food e.g. I need 7 units NR for a single slice of toast for breakfast, but would only need 4 units at lunchtime for twice or even three times as much carbohydrate.

You can start a new thread if you would like, then it will be easier to follow over a few days


----------



## gail1

10.2 i blame that pizza i had last night


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 10.2 i blame that pizza i had last night



Not bad for morning-after-pizza Gail!


----------



## Naty

6.1 after curry and rice last night


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 6.1 after curry and rice last night



Don't question it!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Don't question it!



Hehehe, I'm a born worrier!


----------



## AJLang

I was 4.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I was 4.5 this morning



Excellent!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.3 here



You seem to be very steady these days Steff


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 2.2


----------



## Naty

7.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A lovely 5.1 for me today!


----------



## AlisonM

Can't call it a waking BG as I haven't been to sleep yet, but the score is 4.3.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Can't call it a waking BG as I haven't been to sleep yet, but the score is 4.3.



I gathered that from seeing your posts! Sorry to hear you have had a sleepless night  I've heard quite a lot of the World Service overnight myself!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I gathered that from seeing your posts! Sorry to hear you have had a sleepless night  I've heard quite a lot of the World Service overnight myself!



I was listening to Spotify. I like being able to stream anything I want to.


----------



## Steff

Morningb7.4


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 12.1 , was 6.1 at bedtime ?. opposite to yesterday, stuck !!


----------



## Naty

Ok fact fans. 

On Wednesday I was 6.1 after having had curry and rice the night before.  (Sometimes I eat with the family I live with and that was one of those times.)

Yesterday I was 7.0 after having had a Pret Italian chicken salad the night before. 

Last night I ate with the family again - leek and potato soup followed by a jacket potato with cheese. I started to worry...

And then I was 5.4 this morning! 

Answers on a postcard please to: Freepost Natasha Is Confused,  London.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Ok fact fans.
> 
> On Wednesday I was 6.1 after having had curry and rice the night before.  (Sometimes I eat with the family I live with and that was one of those times.)
> 
> Yesterday I was 7.0 after having had a Pret Italian chicken salad the night before.
> 
> Last night I ate with the family again - leek and potato soup followed by a jacket potato with cheese. I started to worry...
> 
> And then I was 5.4 this morning!
> 
> Answers on a postcard please to: Freepost Natasha Is Confused,  London.



You are obviously eating sly treacle pudding and custard when no-one is there to see it!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> You are obviously eating sly treacle pudding and custard when no-one is there to see it!



Hehehe,  I had treacle tart a couple of weeks ago when I saw my best friend.  But not this week!   Honest!


----------



## Redkite

Naty I would be calling that a perfect set of results! 

After a series of days varying between 5-12 mmol on waking (and that's after insulin corrections at 2/3am), I made some large increases to his basal insulin from 3am We then got three days waking at 5-6 mmol,  and now the last three days have all been in the low 4's, which always leads to problems with hypos later in the morning, due to increased insulin sensitivity (and despite reduced breakfast bolus and temp basal).  It doesn't play fair!


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternooooon....

It hasn't been good last few days but I'm back on it and today smiled and saw a 5.6 as I rose this morning, I've upped by basal a wee bit too, is it always spring time things start to change around?? Curry and wine tonight!  not relevant but felt like sharing that point!

Cheers, hope we're all mostly smiling, never under estimate the power of laughter...


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Afternooooon....
> 
> It hasn't been good last few days but I'm back on it and today smiled and saw a 5.6 as I rose this morning, I've upped by basal a wee bit too, is it always spring time things start to change around?? Curry and wine tonight!  not relevant but felt like sharing that point!
> 
> Cheers, hope we're all mostly smiling, never under estimate the power of laughter...



I certainly experience a change in insulin requirements when the seasons change, although I go the opposite way to you in Spring, needing less insulin.

6.0 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-2


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## HERE TINTIN

hi 7.7 for me


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> hi 7.7 for me



Nice one TinTin


----------



## gail1

15.2 for me i did pig out last night now paying for it


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 15.2 for me i did pig out last night now paying for it



Well, at least you know the reason for it gail - hope it was worth it!


----------



## Susicue

Afternoon,

9.8 this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

Hi all, 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hi all, 5.8 for me today.



That's great Ally, did you have a better night?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> That's great Ally, did you have a better night?



Yes, I got some sleep for a change. But I was absolutely exhausted so maybe that's no surprise.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-2


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon 7.7 for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

6.1 for me.


----------



## gail1

8.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 8.2 for me



That's better Gail


----------



## AlisonM

6.6 this morning.


----------



## pav

Evening all, a nice 6.2 for me.


----------



## Naty

Redkite said:


> Naty I would be calling that a perfect set of results!



Thanks Redkite - I hope so - waiting for the results of last week's A1c at the moment...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## annieberry

Can I play?
23.7 this morning, let's see if I can get a doctors appointment today after a week of trying ! 
Luckily ketones only 1.6 so not a crisis yet


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> Can I play?
> 23.7 this morning, let's see if I can get a doctors appointment today after a week of trying !
> Luckily ketones only 1.6 so not a crisis yet



Of course you can annieberry  Goodness, that is high, do you have a DSN you can talk to? Any progress on getting a pump?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

morning 8.8 fpr me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## annieberry

I am hoping to speak to the GP about a pump, if I can ever get an appointment Grrrr !
It sounds more dramatic than it is it will come down with novorapid correction doses and testing throughout the day, it's just so time consuming and tiring.

Hope everyone else is getting better numbers this morning


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> I am hoping to speak to the GP about a pump, if I can ever get an appointment Grrrr !
> It sounds more dramatic than it is it will come down with novorapid correction doses and testing throughout the day, it's just so time consuming and tiring.
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting better numbers this morning



Don't you see a consultant endocrinologist about your diabetes? Most GPs simply don't have the training an experience to manage a Type 1 diabetic, let alone someone with your problems. 

Hope your levels improve soon


----------



## annieberry

Believe it or not I have only just been told I will be referred to the hospital for diabetic care despite :
Pancreatitis
Gastroparesis
Heart attack
repeated DKA

soooo hoping things start to improve with hospital care and reduce my number of admissions


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> Believe it or not I have only just been told I will be referred to the hospital for diabetic care despite :
> Pancreatitis
> Gastroparesis
> Heart attack
> repeated DKA
> 
> soooo hoping things start to improve with hospital care and reduce my number of admissions



That is so poor and incomprehensible!  I hope you can get an appointment soon, it is ridiculous that this wasn't done a long time ago.


----------



## pav

Morning all a 5.9 for me.




annieberry said:


> Believe it or not I have only just been told I will be referred to the hospital for diabetic care despite :
> Pancreatitis
> Gastroparesis
> Heart attack
> repeated DKA
> 
> soooo hoping things start to improve with hospital care and reduce my number of admissions



Hope you get the appointment soon. Sounds like my old doctor, who always say they can manage it in house.


----------



## Naty

Bang on 7.0 again today.


----------



## AlisonM

A nice 5.0 for me, after another nasty night. I had a hypo in the early hours and got down to 2.8. Jelly babies saw it off though.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning 4.8 , but had to take extra Humalog last night at bedtime.


----------



## gail1

8.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 8.2 for me



Good good Gail!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Good good Gail!



thanks alan my bs is so much better now and i feel better for it. Now if i could just find a pizza that does not spike my bs


----------



## Naty

6.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 7.7 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-7


----------



## Naty

6.0 on the nose this morning.


----------



## gail1

9.2 for me i did sucome to a full fat pepsi last night


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 9.2 for me i did sucome to a full fat pepsi last night



Not that giant one I hope!  Still gail, that is so much better than you used to get even without the pepsi


----------



## Pine Marten

Good evening! 4.5 today (and for the past couple of days  )

Just to mention that I have Quaker Oats for breakfast, and I have stuck with it because it doesn't spike my numbers like many people say it does. Odd, isn't it, that one particular food has quite different effects on different people??


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good evening! 4.5 today (and for the past couple of days  )
> 
> Just to mention that I have Quaker Oats for breakfast, and I have stuck with it because it doesn't spike my numbers like many people say it does. Odd, isn't it, that one particular food has quite different effects on different people??



Great numbers Pine Marten!  And good to hear that you can continue to enjoy your porridge! It'll be good for your cholesterol also. I think it's one of the key things that many doctors, nurses and dieticians fail to understand - that we are complex beings with individual tolerances, and there is no one-size-fits-all where diet is concerned.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today - can't remember the last time I woke in the 4s!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6 yesterday 7.2


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## GEOFFB

I was 4.4, Lowest ever!


----------



## Northerner

GEOFFB said:


> I was 4.4, Lowest ever!



Excellent Geoff! I would suggest that you keep some fast-acting sugar handy in case you drop too low i.e. below 4.0 mmol/l. The medication you are now on (gliclizide) can cause hypoglycaemia (low blood sugars), so if you do fall below 4.0 you need a jelly baby to raise your levels back above 4.0


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning 8.3 for me



After reading what happened to you in the night, that's a very good level - hope it stays that way!


----------



## annieberry

Good morning everyone.
19.9 for me this morning. Dropping slowly


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 19.9 for me this morning. Dropping slowly



Good morning Annie  What was your level before bed? Any news on the referral yet?


----------



## annieberry

Hi
27 before bed.
No signs of a referral appointment yet. I saw my GP on Tuesday who wasn't very helpful and said it could take a few months !
I am going to play with my insulin doses myself and see if I can get it down as you probably know it's hard going being this high all the time.


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> Hi
> 27 before bed.
> No signs of a referral appointment yet. I saw my GP on Tuesday who wasn't very helpful and said it could take a few months !
> I am going to play with my insulin doses myself and see if I can get it down as you probably know it's hard going being this high all the time.



You need to really push to get that referral. It is nonsense to say it could take a few months - in my opinion your case is urgent and should happen within weeks if not days! There is absolutely no reason why you should have to put up with such levels for months! I'm not sure how you would go about it, but try to fnd out what consultant-led diabetes clinics are available in your area, and find out which the GP is supposed to be referring you to. It is bordering on negligence that you are not getting regular attention from a fully-qualified endocrinologist given your diagnosis and history  

I think you should start a separate thread so you can keep us up to date with your daily levels and progress, then things won't get lost in here  (You can still post your wking levels here of course! )


----------



## gail1

7.2 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, after several days of waking to 4s it was 5.2 this morning, then down to 3.9 before lunch (2 chicken drumsticks with salad, tea, slice of leftover Panettone). Then after half hour of yoga (hour and a half after lunch) it was up to 7.1, which I thought a bit odd...


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, after several days of waking to 4s it was 5.2 this morning, then down to 3.9 before lunch (2 chicken drumsticks with salad, tea, slice of leftover Panettone). Then after half hour of yoga (hour and a half after lunch) it was up to 7.1, which I thought a bit odd...



Exercise can raise levels, but overall it will make you more insulin-sensitive so your levels will be lower than they might be without it. Different forms of exercise can also affect people differently. For me, going for a run will tend to raise my levels if less than 5 miles, whereas strength training will always lower my levels! Diabetes, eh?


----------



## Pine Marten

Weird, huh? Mind you, the thought of going for a run gives me the heebie jeebies, not to mention what my poor old knees think of the idea! :O


----------



## Phil65

4.2 this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## Naty

6.8 this morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Back to 4.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Back to 4.5 this morning



Splendid!  Yours was also the 10,001st post on this thread!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 11.1 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Splendid!  Yours was also the 10,001st post on this thread!



Wow, double celebration then!


----------



## AlisonM

Woke at 5am to a whacking high of 2.1! Been struggling all day and am currently scarfing a peanut butter sarnie as I've run out of bananas and don't feel well enough to go out. I called my neighbour and she's going to bring me some things when she gets off work. Right now, I'm at 3.3 and the highest I've been today so far is 4.1.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woke at 5am to a whacking high of 2.1! Been struggling all day and am currently scarfing a peanut butter sarnie as I've run out of bananas and don't feel well enough to go out. I called my neighbour and she's going to bring me some things when she gets off work. Right now, I'm at 3.3 and the highest I've been today so far is 4.1.



Sorry to hear this Ally  Shouldn't you be having some faster sugar than a PB sarnie? I used to have that to prevent overnight hypos because it was slow-release for me!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Ally  Shouldn't you be having some faster sugar than a PB sarnie? I used to have that to prevent overnight hypos because it was slow-release for me!



It's all I have left at the moment. That's why I called my neighbour, she should be here by three.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> It's all I have left at the moment. That's why I called my neighbour, she should be here by three.



Ah  Hope levels improve soon


----------



## AlisonM

Goodies safely delivered. I now have jelly babies (just ate six) and bananas if I need them and my neighbour is heating me some leek and potato soup.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Goodies safely delivered. I now have jelly babies (just ate six) and bananas if I need them and my neighbour is heating me some leek and potato soup.



Good to hear  I still smile when I think of jelly babies as 'medicine'


----------



## annieberry

bg 24.9
Ketones 3.1


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> bg 24.9
> Ketones 3.1



I would be very worried with those numbers annie  Have you contacted anyone about them?


----------



## AlisonM

annieberry said:


> bg 24.9
> Ketones 3.1



I think you should call your DSN as a matter of urgency Annie, or get yourself to A&E.


----------



## annieberry

Haven't got a DSN or any emergency numbers to ring. Beginning to see how rubbish my care has actually been !
It was similar yesterday repeated novorapid corrections took it down to 15.8 so will up them and try again today


----------



## annieberry

Have had DKA quite a lot and my main symptom is vomiting not doing that so think I will be ok


----------



## AlisonM

annieberry said:


> Have had DKA quite a lot and my main symptom is vomiting not doing that so think I will be ok



Don't let it get that far this time Annie. At least call NHS Direct/24 for some advice. For your own sake, don't put up with it, you need proper help if you're ever going to get things under control. Please, please make the call now.


----------



## Northerner

annieberry said:


> Have had DKA quite a lot and my main symptom is vomiting not doing that so think I will be ok



I'm with AlisonM, don't let it get that far, you shouldn't feel you need to have DKA before you can get help.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

16.3, shocking, thought I had got insulin right with meal out last night, bedtime was 8.3, slow releasing carbs are evil


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin
I know exactly how you feel.  We went out for a lovely meal last night which I thought that I had carb counted very well..........mmmmh 14.3 at 4am which I corrected and then 12.7 when I woke up at 7am


----------



## Naty

7.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 7.6 here


----------



## AlisonM

Bounce! 11.3 this morning. WTF! Too much peanut butter maybe? I'm back down to 6.5 now though after some extra insulin.


----------



## Pete H

Hello 6/8 ..


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-3


----------



## annieberry

Good morning all
Must say it is a nice way to connect with people every morning without boring non diabetics to death with numbers 
22.5 this morning


----------



## HERE TINTIN

annieberry said:


> Good morning all
> Must say it is a nice way to connect with people every morning without boring non diabetics to death with numbers
> 22.5 this morning



Morning 11.1. Hi Annie you ok this morning, any ketones ?, you cant feel too good at that bs level, hope you ok.


----------



## gail1

4.9 for me how much better than the 20s i used to get


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9 great to be under 7 for first time in months


----------



## AlisonM

Phew! 5.7 after that scary 11ish yesterday. Things seem much more stable today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Naty

5.9 for me today.


----------



## gail1

8.8 for me not bad


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 4.7 today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon 6.1 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

5.9 for me. I've been out finishing transferring my veg plants from the cold frame to the growing bin and my raised bed.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## gail1

14.8 dont know what caused that


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all 5.5


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.7 for me after a hypo in the night


----------



## Naty

8.1 after indulgence last night


----------



## AlisonM

6.0 on the nose.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.2


----------



## Steff

G'day 7.4 here


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi 8.0 this morning


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 9.1 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.2


----------



## AJLang

Nightmare night 2.4 at 1am bad despite loads of Lucozade it took me an hour to get it to 4.8 Dinner had been very carefully carb counted but I forgot my evening erythromycin so I think that may have caused the problem because the gastroparesis feels horrible. BG was 18 at 5am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.

I hope you had a better night Amanda


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.9


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today.
> 
> I hope you had a better night Amanda


Thanks Northerner. I had a much better night and woke up at 4.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northerner. I had a much better night and woke up at 4.7 this morning



Phew! That's good to hear


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Phew! That's good to hear



Thank you I'm very pleased


----------



## gail1

morning all 8.8 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 7 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

Hi there, just done mine, a nicely knackered 5.1 after another night of no sleep. I'm getting 'tired' of this now, not the numbers, the not sleeping.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hi there, just done mine, a nicely knackered 5.1 after another night of no sleep. I'm getting 'tired' of this now, not the numbers, the not sleeping.



Sorry to hear it  I've managed a bit, but been awake since 4 so decided to get up. Hope you manage to grab some sleep during the day, sleep deprivation sucks


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8 ( hope your feeling better Tin Tin )


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8 ( hope your feeling better Tin Tin )



11.1 (bad, chocolate last night !), thank you Pete more myself today


----------



## AJLang

TinTin glad that you're feeling more yourself today.  I went to bed at 11.1 Four hours after eating popcorn and a hotdog at the cinema - I know that the gluten might make me low so didn't correct - but I was still surprised to wake up at 2.4 at 5am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Alan. 7.7 for me - I forgot to calculate the carbs in a honey and soy sauce stir fry dressing that I made last night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Alan. 7.7 for me - I forgot to calculate the carbs in a honey and soy sauce stir fry dressing that I made last night



Well, that's not a bad result at all


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Steff

morning 7.0


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 17


----------



## Steff

Morning 10.6


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.1 after putting my basal at 70% yesterday evening


----------



## Susicue

good morning 9.6 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-3


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 9.1


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin pleased to see that it is better today than it was yesterday


----------



## gail1

8.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 8.8 for me



You seem to be nice and steady these days gail, good to see


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 9.1


----------



## Pete H

Hello 7-2..


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.0 today.



Splendid number!


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.2


----------



## Susicue

Morning all, 10.3 this morning.


----------



## gail1

7.2 today.....


----------



## Naty

10.7 today, I think it's fair to say I have indulged over the last week


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## AJLang

9.7 had a .5 correction but it then went down to 3.3 after the Susie walk.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## gail1

morning all 7.2 again for me


----------



## Naty

8.8 today,  getting better


----------



## Em10

7.2 this morning, just started testing


----------



## Northerner

Em10 said:


> 7.2 this morning, just started testing



That's not bad at all Em  It can be useful to know what your level is at before bed also, to see what sort of change takes place overnight. Also, your morning test should be done ideally as soon as possible after waking


----------



## Em10

It was 6.2 last night before bed and I took it first thing this morning


----------



## Northerner

Em10 said:


> It was 6.2 last night before bed and I took it first thing this morning



Nice and steady overnight then Em, good news


----------



## stephknits

Last two weeks have been terrible.  12.6, 11.2, 9.7, 14, 12.7, 13.1, 14.4, 14, 13.2, 12.3, 14.7, 11.2, 14.8.
My waking number is never great, but a month or two ago I was getting 7s 8s and 9s.
I haven't had a figure in single figures once this week.

Am off back to the nurse..


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Last two weeks have been terrible.  12.6, 11.2, 9.7, 14, 12.7, 13.1, 14.4, 14, 13.2, 12.3, 14.7, 11.2, 14.8.
> My waking number is never great, but a month or two ago I was getting 7s 8s and 9s.
> I haven't had a figure in single figures once this week.
> 
> Am off back to the nurse..



Well, they are consistent! I hope that you can find some solutions at your appointment. That's quite a rise in waking levels in such a short space of time - let us know how things go


----------



## stephknits

stephknits said:


> Last two weeks have been terrible.  12.6, 11.2, 9.7, 14, 12.7, 13.1, 14.4, 14, 13.2, 12.3, 14.7, 11.2, 14.8.
> My waking number is never great, but a month or two ago I was getting 7s 8s and 9s.
> I haven't had a figure in single figures once this week.
> 
> Am off back to the nurse..



Whoops, sorry, technology breakdown!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Steff

Morning ,
A nice 6/5 today


----------



## Em10

Good morning 7.4 today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.0 today.


----------



## Naty

11.3 this morning - at least I know the reason why (indulgence again )


----------



## chattygirl197811

8.9 pretty typical these days,  seeing GP Mon. I really need a background insulin to go with the quick acting. having nightmare at the moment


----------



## AlisonM

Another hypo day today, I've been fighting to stay above 4.0 since about 5.30 this morning when I woke to a drizzly 3.3. Been down to 2.8 since then, but I'm currently at 4.7 and have my fingers crossed.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.6 this morning, foul temper, stress or low bs, no idea


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 6.5 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-7 ( hope you guys have a good old chin wag in London )


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5 here


----------



## Naty

Back down to 8.4 this morning


----------



## HERE TINTIN

11.1 but 2.0 at 3am and gurfled too much lucozade, no excuses as I knew I was doing it as I did it but didn't seem able to stop


----------



## Steff

Morning 10.3 dicky tummy gr


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 5.9 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

16.1 for me


----------



## paulsw

4.2 - I EAT to my meter.  I don't mess around with T2DM!  I eat two small pieces of celery with PURE peanut butter on them as well as 1/2 a piece of pumpernickel bread and PB (NO Sugar, just PURE peanut butter).  I will also have 16 oz of Coriander "Juice" to help lower my LDL.  Coriander Juice is made by boiling 24 cups of water with 12 tablespoons of Coriander Seeds in it, down to 12 cups of "juice".  Then, drink 2 cups of "juice" a day to help lower your LDL.  My readings (1 HOUR PP) very rarely go over 6.5 mmols - and I read about 8 times a day (ALWAYS 1 hour PP) but morning Fastings too.  My morning Fastings are ALWAYS my lowest numbers.  I've gone as low as 3.2 (but not hypoglycemic).  However, my averages run around (last 90 days) is about 4.1.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today - was quite high before bed though, due to a miscalculation of my evening meal. Didn't want to overcorrect before bed.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 6.3 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi 4.6 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## Phil65

hi all, not done this for a while my, last 7 days:

22nd - 5.9
23rd - 6.4
24th - 5.7
25th - 4.4
26th - 10.7
27th - 4.8
28th - 4.5

not perfect.....but not too bad


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> hi all, not done this for a while my, last 7 days:
> 
> 22nd - 5.9
> 23rd - 6.4
> 24th - 5.7
> 25th - 4.4
> 26th - 10.7
> 27th - 4.8
> 28th - 4.5
> 
> not perfect.....but not too bad



I'd be more than happy with that lot Phil, well done!


----------



## gail1

8.2 doing well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 8.2 doing well



Great number gail, very consistent these days - good to see


----------



## gail1

8.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 11.7


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 6.3 for me today


----------



## Phil65

Good morning 4.5 today


----------



## gail1

morning all 11 for me today


----------



## AJLang

2.8 for me but I know what caused it


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 2.8 for me but I know what caused it



Eek! At least you know why, hope you can avoid in future!


----------



## AJLang

Yep it's the balancing act of how much insulin to have upfront and how much to have on the extended wave because of the gastroparesis - I didn't have enough upfront this time so did a small correction to counter a 16.1 which, in theory worked because I was 5.7 at 2 am but then it got more complicated because I'd had a earlier dinner than usual so the 3am basal boost was too much...and if you can follow that you're very,very clever


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Yep it's the balancing act of how much insulin to have upfront and how much to have on the extended wave because of the gastroparesis - I didn't have enough upfront this time so did a small correction to counter a 16.1 which, in theory worked because I was 5.7 at 2 am but then it got more complicated because I'd had a earlier dinner than usual so the 3am basal boost was too much...and if you can follow that you're very,very clever



I'll take your word for it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-3



Nice and steady Pete, good stuff


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 6.9 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 5.6 for me, hypo twice in night !


----------



## AJLang

2.3 at 4.30am stupid gastroparesis - now feeling very nauseous


----------



## Flutterby

Mines rubbish every day at the moment.

Amanda sorry you are feeling rough today, you don't half have a lot to put up with.xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-3 ( thanks Alan   )


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 5-3 ( thanks Alan   )



Excellent Pete!


----------



## Pete H

Mate I am not used to this praise at school it way always could do better ( a lot better )


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 6.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Em10 said:


> Good morning, 6.0 for me today



Excellent Em!


----------



## Em10

Thank you


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.6 at 8am, hypo now , misjudged something !


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning 8.6 at 8am, hypo now , misjudged something !



Grr! These things are sent to try us!


----------



## Naty

Bang on 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> Bang on 5.0 for me today.



Applause!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> Applause!



Thanks - I'd like to thank the two salads I ate yesterday without which it wouldn't have been possible


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning everyone  ...5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Good morning everyone  ...5.8 for me this morning



Ooh! Snap!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.6 for me, though did go hypo at 4am ?, again no idea why !


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 4.3 today (been 4s all week  )


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon, 4.3 today (been 4s all week  )



Superb!


----------



## Em10

Good afternoon, mine was 6.5 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all ...6.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

5.4 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.6 this morning


----------



## Em10

8.2 for me


----------



## Steff

28/04- 7.8
29/4-8/9
30/4-8.3
1/5-7.1
2/5-10.6
3/5-8.7.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-4


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning..its a lovely day! 5.9 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I was 8.1 this morning.


----------



## Em10

7.7 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Em10 said:


> 7.7 for me this morning



Morning em 

That is a very good result indeed!!! especially for the early days 

Hope your feeling a bit brighter today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

morning a bad 13.6, no idea why


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## gail1

7.4 for me


----------



## Em10

jalapino said:


> Morning em
> 
> That is a very good result indeed!!! especially for the early days
> 
> Hope your feeling a bit brighter today



Thanks, 7.8 this morning, starting to feel a bit brighter


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.0


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 7.1 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 11.0


----------



## gail1

6.2 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-1


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 7.2 for me today


----------



## gail1

morning all 8.4


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 6.6, but hypo at 5am


----------



## Naty

7.8 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-5


----------



## Em10

Good morning, 7.5 for me today


----------



## Phil65

morning 5.3 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

OMG 20 !! Was fine at bedtime


----------



## Naty

6.5 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-7


----------



## Phil65

good morning, 8.3 for me.....cheese last night ....often spikes me!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

12.1 but severe hypo in night and over corrected in end


----------



## Phil65

HERE TINTIN said:


> 12.1 but severe hypo in night and over corrected in end



Rough couple of nights for you!


----------



## gail1

12 for me not good i need to get back on the  straight and narrow


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 12 for me not good i need to get back on the  straight and narrow



You can do it gail! 

I was 5.8 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## gail1

morning all 8 for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all 8 for me



Ah, that's a great improvement from yesterday gail, good to see


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7 here


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 10.0


----------



## Em10

8.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4 here


----------



## gail1

morning all 9 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

5.3 this morning, best result in ages !


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9 ( well done Tin Tin )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7


----------



## Phil65

morning, 5.3 yesterday and 6.8 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-2


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.1 today


----------



## gail1

morning 9 for me


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...6.7 for me this morning x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.1


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8


----------



## Phil65

Morning all, 6.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9


----------



## jalapino

A disappointing 11.5 this morning.....it has slowly been going up!! Grrr!!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

7.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> A disappointing 11.5 this morning.....it has slowly been going up!! Grrr!!!



I know you are on mixed insulin Ant, but do you ever change the doses? People's requirements change and it could be that this is what is happening to you. All a lot easier on MDI of course, but I won't nag you about it!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> I know you are on mixed insulin Ant, but do you ever change the doses? People's requirements change and it could be that this is what is happening to you. All a lot easier on MDI of course, but I won't nag you about it!



Lol!!! Alan you never nag me!! I have an appointment end of may and I am going to bring it up as I do adjust my doses but the last 6 months I have put on weight as I am feeding the insulin...and get quite a lot of hypos at work when doing physical work, so have to compensate by eating.....then night time it just creeps up!!!....it is really hard to adjust doses with the insulin I'm on....but I feel another battle on the horizon....my weight gain will play a part in my argument and hypos at work....got the acid drops next week for eyes....so will be interesting to see how that goes


----------



## Naty

7.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Lol!!! Alan you never nag me!! I have an appointment end of may and I am going to bring it up as I do adjust my doses but the last 6 months I have put on weight as I am feeding the insulin...and get quite a lot of hypos at work when doing physical work, so have to compensate by eating.....then night time it just creeps up!!!....it is really hard to adjust doses with the insulin I'm on....but I feel another battle on the horizon....my weight gain will play a part in my argument and hypos at work....got the acid drops next week for eyes....so will be interesting to see how that goes



Good luck Ant - stand your ground! They are saving next to nothing having you on the mixed, but causing you all sorts of problems - life will be better, so don't take no for an answer!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 4-5


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 4-5



Wow! Low for you Pete!


----------



## Pete H

Yes mate, it was only 3-9 when I got back from work last night ? Don't ask me why the only thing I have started doing different is drinking coffee, never liked coffee or tea but started on the coffee only two cups a day, wouldn't have thought it was that but not changed anything else ?? Might get back on the chocolate at this rate


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Yes mate, it was only 3-9 when I got back from work last night ? Don't ask me why the only thing I have started doing different is drinking coffee, never liked coffee or tea but started on the coffee only two cups a day, wouldn't have thought it was that but not changed anything else ?? Might get back on the chocolate at this rate



I imagine it's a consequence of the improvements you've been implementing over the past few months, plus maybe a change in weather? The coffee might have an influence also, you never know with diabetes and they do say it's beneficial!  You weren't hefting any half pigs around the shop yesterday were you? That would do it as well!


----------



## Pete H

No more than normal  let's see what tomorrow brings.....


----------



## gail1

8.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 8.2 for me today



Nice one gail!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

11.1 for me


----------



## AlisonM

Woke up this morning feeling grand. Sun shining in the window and it's actually warm out, though the temp hasn't passed 14c yet. It is the Highlands after all.  Did my waking test and stared in shock at the meter then did it again. The first reading said 2.1, the second 2.3! How could I be that low and not know it?

I finally got my readings up to 5.6 just now, after a brekky of toast and jam. Still feeling fine until a few minutes ago when I started to shake. As Northe said the other day, "what on Earth is going on?"


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Woke up this morning feeling grand. Sun shining in the window and it's actually warm out, though the temp hasn't passed 14c yet. It is the Highlands after all.  Did my waking test and stared in shock at the meter then did it again. The first reading said 2.1, the second 2.3! How could I be that low and not know it?
> 
> I finally got my readings up to 5.6 just now, after a brekky of toast and jam. Still feeling fine until a few minutes ago when I started to shake. As Northe said the other day, "what on Earth is going on?"



I think the diabetes fairy has put a spell on you all!!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woke up this morning feeling grand. Sun shining in the window and it's actually warm out, though the temp hasn't passed 14c yet. It is the Highlands after all.  Did my waking test and stared in shock at the meter then did it again. The first reading said 2.1, the second 2.3! How could I be that low and not know it?
> 
> I finally got my readings up to 5.6 just now, after a brekky of toast and jam. Still feeling fine until a few minutes ago when I started to shake. As Northe said the other day, "what on Earth is going on?"



Wow! I've had quite a few like that, but usually when I see the number I start with the sweats and shakes, not later  Most strange, I hope you are more settled now and that it was a one-off


----------



## Steff

8.6 , 8.2 yest


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 8.6 , 8.2 yest



A bit higher than usual for you Steff, are you still troubled by that cold? 

I was 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 4-6


----------



## Steff

By more then that at the mo Alan.

8.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> By more then that at the mo Alan.
> 
> 8.9 for me



Sorry to hear that Steff, I hope things get better for you very soon, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 4-6



Another one! Must be the weather/extra sunlight!


----------



## Pete H

Got a few problems at the moment so it might be the stress from that, see how it goes....


----------



## HERE TINTIN

8.1 for me, northener did you have a snack at bedtime last night ?, maybe you should if you are going to keep having hypos.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Got a few problems at the moment so it might be the stress from that, see how it goes....



Could be Pete, stress does send some people lower, although generally people tend to be higher with stress. Hope the problems are resolved for you very soon


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> 8.1 for me, northener did you have a snack at bedtime last night ?, maybe you should if you are going to keep having hypos.



No snack last night - went to bed on a 5.9 and woke to a 5.7 so pretty steady!


----------



## gail1

7.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 7.4 for me today



Wow gail, that's terrific!


----------



## Naty

7.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 7.1 for me this morning.



We don't usually hear from you this early!


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> We don't usually hear from you this early!



Got to work early - and I can't have them exploiting me beyond the hours they pay me for


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...6.1 this morning x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

8.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

11.2 but that was because I had a takeaway last night


----------



## Pete H

Hello 5-1 ..


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning 5.9 this beautiful morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good afternoon 6-1


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 5.5 today.


----------



## Maryanne29

Hello... 4.5 this morning.


----------



## Steff

yesterday 9.2 today 7.7


----------



## HERE TINTIN

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## gail1

13.0 that was after a breakfast of sushi i love sushi


----------



## Pete H

Hello 6-5 ..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

13.0, it was 7 at bedtime !


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-1


----------



## gail1

7.7 today that was after breakfast


----------



## Redkite

I hate this thread!  And this is why:

Yesterday morning: 11.9 (had basically spent all night around the 10-12 mark, despite corrections)

This morning: 4.0 (was 10 at 9.30pm, did small correction, then 7.1 at 1.30 am)

Just in case people reading this thread think that everyone always gets 5's and 6's!  Really fed up of diabetes


----------



## cherrypie

Redkite said:


> I hate this thread!  And this is why:
> 
> Yesterday morning: 11.9 (had basically spent all night around the 10-12 mark, despite corrections)
> 
> This morning: 4.0 (was 10 at 9.30pm, did small correction, then 7.1 at 1.30 am)
> 
> Just in case people reading this thread think that everyone always gets 5's and 6's!  Really fed up of diabetes



I think the thread is a double edged sword.
There are advantages for some as they find it useful to compare their figures and chart their progress.
For others, the disadvantage is that, like yourself, try as you might, you cannot make diabetes behave and seeing good results from others makes you more despondent.
You can only do your best Redkite.  (((hugs))).


----------



## chattygirl197811

10.8 looking forward to getting help sorting my basal


----------



## Redkite

cherrypie said:


> I think the thread is a double edged sword.
> There are advantages for some as they find it useful to compare their figures and chart their progress.
> For others, the disadvantage is that, like yourself, try as you might, you cannot make diabetes behave and seeing good results from others makes you more despondent.
> You can only do your best Redkite.  (((hugs))).



Thanks Cherrypie, very true


----------



## AlisonM

It started out as a sort fun way to 'average' the total scores of our members. But the calculations have long since gone the way of the Dodo and now I'm not sure what it's purpose is, unless we're trying to get into the Guinness Book of World Records that is. We have a long way to go if we are, I think the longest thread currently stands in the hundreds of thousands when it comes to total posts.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Redkite

4.1 at 6.45am, down from 8.3 at 2.45am.  Now that the same thing has happened twice running, I've reduced basal rates 3-7am.  What's the betting he will wake up in double figures tomorrow....


----------



## gail1

13.1 a wee bit on the hign side


----------



## Naty

I think I see this thread as an easy way to participate in the forum if you have not got a lot of time (ie, me). Fwiw I was 8.8 this morning and wondering - after having had salad for lunch and tea - if Coke Zero is not as innocuous as it might seem, as I had a 500ml bottle last night.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 9.0 today


----------



## gail1

7,1 for me today


----------



## Naty

6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today. Had a hypo at 3.3 just before bed, and it took quite a lot of carbs to get me up to 6.1 before going to bed, so have appeared to be very steady overnight - expected to wake much higher.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning  4-9


----------



## gail1

8.1 for me


----------



## Naty

6.5 for me today.


----------



## AlisonM

Another long sleepless night but the numbers were good at 5.9 last night and 6.3 this morning.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon mine was 4.0 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## AnnW

7.9 , a bit lower than of late, still working at it !


----------



## gail1

7.1 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.6 for me today


----------



## AlisonM

Almost the same for me TinTin, 4.5. A bit lower than I like but I'm watching it and had a slightly carbier breakfast.


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> 7.1 for me today



That's great Gail, lower than usual. Well done.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

3.4 this morning


----------



## AJLang

After a few days of good BGs 12.1 for me and that was after corrections before bed and at 4am.  We had carb counted everything so not sure what happened


----------



## gail1

8.1 for me


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...4.7 this morning...must be something wrong with me meter!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...5.0 this morning..whats going on?


----------



## AJLang

16.1 this morning and I really don't know why because I was good with my carb counting.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

13.1, went hypo at 2am and as per usual too much lucozade, but it was particularly bad and felt awful so panicked a wee bit.


----------



## Pete H

7-5  this morning .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

morning 7.3 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-1


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 5.1 for me too.


----------



## Susicue

Afternoon 7.5 for me really pleased


----------



## jax8008

8.2 (but 6.4 at 3am) aiming for 6 but only managed it once in last 3 weeks when I went to bed 4.4.  Think I need to up my basal again?


----------



## Northerner

jax8008 said:


> 8.2 (but 6.4 at 3am) aiming for 6 but only managed it once in last 3 weeks when I went to bed 4.4.  Think I need to up my basal again?



What were you before bed?Are you taking your morning reading immediately after waking? I found that if I didn't my levels would start to rise quickly due to my liver releasing extra glucose to get me going for the day (aka Dawn Phenomenon). I usually, get up, take my reading whilst the kettle is boiling and inject for my breakfast, then eat something about 30-45 minutes later with my second mug of tea  I usually find that it I then test just before eating my levels are similar to when I woke and don't rise much further with the breakfast because the insulin is peaking alongside the food. Took me a while to work it out, but I always have the same breakfast 

I think I'd be a little wary of increasing the levemir, but if you do then a nighttime test is definitely a good idea


----------



## jalapino

Well I thought I would just throw my reading in today....even tho very late lol!

11.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## jax8008

Good Morning 5.5 for me this morning!

Thanks again for your advice Alan (Northerner!). Yes, I do normally take my reading immediately on waking and inject before/during breakfast. However, I have tried this morning injecting 10 minutes before with the following results:

5.4 on waking
6.3 prior to breakfast 20g carbs, same as usual (45 minutes later) 
6.3 hour post breakfast (feeling 'tingly' for the duration) 
6.8 2 hours post breakfast (still feeling 'tingly'!)

Do you know if Novorapid has side effects?  I raised this with my GP a while ago and he didn't think it did.  Just wondered as my BG's this morning have been 'in control' but I'm still having this 'tingly' feeling, which washes over me that I want to close my eyes and do nothing!  I am imagining it may be somewhat similar to using a mind-altering substance/euphoric feeling.  Bizarre trying to explain it/difficult experiencing it when you should be working and that entails talking/listening to people!! Haha


----------



## Northerner

jax8008 said:


> Good Morning 5.5 for me this morning!
> 
> Thanks again for your advice Alan (Northerner!). Yes, I do normally take my reading immediately on waking and inject before/during breakfast. However, I have tried this morning injecting 10 minutes before with the following results:
> 
> 5.4 on waking
> 6.3 prior to breakfast 20g carbs, same as usual (45 minutes later)
> 6.3 hour post breakfast (feeling 'tingly' for the duration)
> 6.8 2 hours post breakfast (still feeling 'tingly'!)
> 
> Do you know if Novorapid has side effects?  I raised this with my GP a while ago and he didn't think it did.  Just wondered as my BG's this morning have been 'in control' but I'm still having this 'tingly' feeling, which washes over me that I want to close my eyes and do nothing!  I am imagining it may be somewhat similar to using a mind-altering substance/euphoric feeling.  Bizarre trying to explain it/difficult experiencing it when you should be working and that entails talking/listening to people!! Haha



Well, those are pretty impressive numbers Jax!  I'm not aware of any side-effects of novorapid of the nature you describe, I think the main one is 'hypoglycaemia' (!). Are you on any other medication for anything? How long does the sensation last? I wonder if it is coincidental and associated with something else, blood pressure perhaps? Sometimes doctors will lump any such indeterminate symptoms under the 'diabetes' heading without bothering to investigate further. What happens if you go without breakfast, and therefore your novorapid - are you fine (although hungry!) ?


----------



## jax8008

I was quite impressed with those numbers too.  The feeling is still occurring now, including lack of concentration due to wanting to 'go with the feeling of tingling euphoria'.  I'm going to try going without lunch and therefore no novorapid to see if it still occurs.  This feeling has been a constant one since diagnosis.  I was prescribed sertraline 2 years ago, co-codamol and gabapentin 6 months ago but as I said before, these feelings seem to have been since diagnosis and prescribed insulin.  I understand that doctors will associate everything with diabetes when it could actually be something else.  A puzzling one that I'm determined to get to the bottom of now and the need to keep asking questions!!


----------



## Northerner

jax8008 said:


> I was quite impressed with those numbers too.  The feeling is still occurring now, including lack of concentration due to wanting to 'go with the feeling of tingling euphoria'.  I'm going to try going without lunch and therefore no novorapid to see if it still occurs.  This feeling has been a constant one since diagnosis.  I was prescribed sertraline 2 years ago, co-codamol and gabapentin 6 months ago but as I said before, these feelings seem to have been since diagnosis and prescribed insulin.  I understand that doctors will associate everything with diabetes when it could actually be something else.  A puzzling one that I'm determined to get to the bottom of now and the need to keep asking questions!!



I hope you can get some answers. There's always the option of trying a different fast-acting insulin to see if the feelings go away, although you would need to be aware that some have different properties to novorapid - I believe Apidra, for example, has a faster peak and shorter duration.


----------



## jax8008

I think I could ask about trying a different fast-acting insulin.  It may not be the answer but I can't see that I've anything to lose in trying and therefore eliminating that question!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-4


----------



## Naty

9.4 for me today.


----------



## gail1

7.1 im getting there im aiming for under 7 and then i shall be a happy bunny im being very cafrull in what i eat


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 7.1 im getting there im aiming for under 7 and then i shall be a happy bunny im being very cafrull in what i eat



It's clearly working Gail  You'll get there!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-2


----------



## AJLang

Fingers crossed I'm now going in the right direction. 10.3 corrected at 3am and 5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Fingers crossed I'm now going in the right direction. 10.3 corrected at 3am and 5.1 this morning



That's better!


----------



## AJLang

Definitely better. An hour later I was a nice steady 4.9 without a correction


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning all 5.5 this morning and a sore throat


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Good morning all 5.5 this morning and a sore throat



Great number, shame about the throat! Hope it doesn't amount to much and you recover quickly


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.2


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.2



Perfect!


----------



## gail1

7.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 7.0 for me today



Very good gail!


----------



## Northerner

Goo morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone else. 7.8 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Goo morning  5.7 for me today.



Goo? Alan....are you covering yourself in goo? 

Good numbers Alan!! 

12.2 for me!! Bah Humbug!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Goo? Alan....are you covering yourself in goo?



Might do if the Sun comes out!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning all 4.8 this morning


----------



## gail1

9.7 for me not so good still better than the 20s-30+ i used to get


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 9.7 for me not so good still better than the 20s-30+ i used to get



Absolutely Gail. We all get fluctuations, but the general picture is so much improved for you


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Good morning all 4.8 this morning



Excellent!


----------



## Susicue

Good  morning 9.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Good  morning 9.3 today.



Hi Susicue, I've noticed that you are usually in the upper 8s/low 9s. Do you take a reading before bed? Just wondering if you are rising overnight or staying stable


----------



## Pete H

Hello 7-5..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning all...5.1 for me


----------



## gail1

7.1 for me if only i could get it below 7 dont get me wrong im happy with 7 but i would be a lot happer with 6


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 7.1 for me if only i could get it below 7 dont get me wrong im happy with 7 but i would be a lot happer with 6



Tantalisingly close Gail! The Diabetes Fairy is teasing you! I am sure you will get a 6 soon


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

A bit late in the day but was 7.3 this am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good morning...5.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Good morning...5.5 this morning



You have some excellent waking numbers Fluffy Jo!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Kanga

Good morning, happy at 5.9


----------



## jalapino

Kanga said:


> Good morning, happy at 5.9



Very good numbers there kanga!!

11.2 for me.


----------



## gail1

6.4 guess whos a very happy bunny with that


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 6.4 guess whos a very happy bunny with that



Woohoo! I knew you could do it Gail! Well done


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Steff

Been ages since I posted bs been so wild lately but a happier 7.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Been ages since I posted bs been so wild lately but a happier 7.9 today



Nice to see you posting here again Steff


----------



## gail1

7.4 for me today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Naty

10.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Naty said:


> 10.4 for me today.



A bit high for you Naty, any reason why that you can think of?


----------



## Naty

Northerner said:


> A bit high for you Naty, any reason why that you can think of?



Yeah... overindulgence   I need to be more careful what I eat now that I'm not on gliclazide any more, and I think I've been allowing myself too many treats...


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all ..5.2 for me

And yes Northerner I do have good waking numbers and ive no idea why but im just going to be grateful while it lasts


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## AJLang

Morning 9.7 going down to 7.4 after the Susie walk Fingers crossed BGs are getting back to normal


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning 9.7 going down to 7.4 after the Susie walk Fingers crossed BGs are getting back to normal



Hopefully, Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.5 and had a serious hypo at 1am, bizarre !


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning 4.5 and had a serious hypo at 1am, bizarre !



Sorry to hear about the hypo  I hope it hasn't given you a headache


----------



## Naty

A more respectable 7.9 this morning.


----------



## pav

Afternoon 5.6 for me his morning. After a couple of months of no Internet good to be back here. My average morning readinds now seam to be in the mid 5.0's to mid 6.0's


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Afternoon 5.6 for me his morning. After a couple of months of no Internet good to be back here. My average morning readinds now seam to be in the mid 5.0's to mid 6.0's



I wondered where you had gone pav! Nice to see you back posting  Those are great waking numbers!


----------



## jalapino

pav said:


> Afternoon 5.6 for me his morning. After a couple of months of no Internet good to be back here. My average morning readinds now seam to be in the mid 5.0's to mid 6.0's



Yes nice to see you back Alan


----------



## pav

Thanks, it good to be back. Pity the rest of the days numbers don't go so well.  Went to sunny Wales the other day started of well then pear shapped. Before lunch 4.5 and dropping had a treat as not sure when we would find a place to eat.

Lunch in a lovely pub that served what I would call a real sunday dinner, roast beef (cooked all the way through), roast spuds, new spuds, yorkshire pudding, choice of veg and gravy. Plate was say like a big hill, (best size meal I've eaten for months), washed down with diet coke. Well and trully stuffed full, forgot my meds (gliclazide & pepper mint), 2 hours later back down to 4.5.

Started the x pert course as well, which meant an early lunch, checked in the break BS 6.8, should of been nothing to worry about, one hour later hypo with a 3.7 . Another day and back in the teens. Def need to sort this roller coaster out, due another HbA1c test soon, bet it will come back with a reasonable result.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.



Top notch numbers there Alan!! 

11.4 today.


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Top notch numbers there Alan!!
> 
> 11.4 today.



Thanks Ant  Have you seen your GP yet about going onto MDI?


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Thanks Ant  Have you seen your GP yet about going onto MDI?



Got 2 appointments next week Alan, one with the doc then one with the nurse, will be a tough week I am thinking!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-1



Good morning Pete  How are things going for you lately?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.0 for me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning a happy 6.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Morning Northerner morning everyone 14.7 for me guess it's a gastroparesis thing


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning Northerner morning everyone 14.7 for me guess it's a gastroparesis thing



Aw  Hope things improve soon


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner i'll hopefully get it down with a combination of a correction at 6.30 and the Susie walk


----------



## jalapino

12.5 for me.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all 5.2


----------



## gail1

morning all 7.4


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.3 fo me after being 13.8 at bed time, curry sauce with the fish box for tea.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning all 5.3 fo me after being 13.8 at bed time, curry sauce with the fish box for tea.



It's a shame you can't get more stability at that sort of level pav, such a good waking level.


----------



## pav

Yes its getting a right pain, the fish box and sauce was a treat, I rarely have fish and curry sauce.


----------



## Steff

7.7 here....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning 7.1



A bit of a hiccup for you Fluffy Jo, any idea why it might be higher than usual?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-0


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Well...I think im just starting to see a pattern now after 6 months.
The week before my period always seems to be higher numbers...not just the mornings(anyone else experience this?).
I had a home made curry last night...nothing I haven't had before so don't think its down to that.
Thanks for asking though Northerner x


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Well...I think im just starting to see a pattern now after 6 months.
> The week before my period always seems to be higher numbers...not just the mornings(anyone else experience this?).



Well, obviously not something that affects me personally, but it's often been mentioned by other members here so sounds like a likely candidate. Being aware of it means you can adopt a strategy to deal with it (or try!)


----------



## gail1

11.2 how depressing


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Lucky u !
Yep..i was waiting for it this time...so now im pretty sure that's what it is. So il be extra good for 1 week


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Aww Gail..i feel for you x


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> 11.2 how depressing



Gail, don't be disheartened by one bad reading, you are doing great - you didn't get that fantastic HbA1c for nothing!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

How weird...2 hours after my 7.1 and a bowl of cheerios...im now 5.9


----------



## pav

Morning all 4.9 for me, after another fairly high of 11.2 at midnight.


----------



## Steff

Morn,
8. 5


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Gail, don't be disheartened by one bad reading, you are doing great - you didn't get that fantastic HbA1c for nothing!



I agree, Gail. You've done brilliantly - you make me believe that I can do it too. 9.8 this morning. Having a run of highs. Waiting for new Lantus dose to kick in!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning..5.1


----------



## pav

Morning another4.9 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-0


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning a post Glasgow 11.2 this morning


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning everyone..5.2


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 3.4, no idea why but the sun is shining again so I'm starting to see a pattern


----------



## Bloden

Ooo, 6.4 today. Looks like the new Lantus dose has kicked in.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## pav

Morning 5.1 after a close shave to having a hypo last night, caught it just time.


----------



## gail1

14.4 not a good morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6 here... Sorry to see your struggling with highs Gail had 3 weeks of tht myself, hope things imrpove


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.4 this morning.  Better than yesterday when I couldn't get above 5 despite eating my own body weight in food


----------



## Bloden

!Buenos dias! Ooopsy, 3.2 here. 

I had highs all last week too, Gail. Typical really, cos I saw my endocrinologist on the Wednesday! That's life, or "ye lo que hay" as they say here.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-5


----------



## Pinktoes

5.3, which is good as it has been menopausabley high, for me, the last 2 weeks!


----------



## AJLang

3.1 although not nice at least it seems that my BGs are settling down again after two weeks of chasing high BGs because of a virus


----------



## pav

Afernoon, mine was 5.5 this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-2


----------



## Bloden

Hiya everyone. 3.8 this morning. Think the new Lantus dose is a bit high!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all 5.4


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.5 for me.


----------



## gail1

9.4 for me better today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-1


----------



## Bloden

Nice going, Pete! 10.4 here.


----------



## Pete H

Thanks Bloden, this time last year I was around 10 -14 every morning it's only by joining you guys that's got me back on the right track ..


----------



## Bloden

Awww...Im hoping you lot can beat me into shape too!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...4.9 for me


----------



## Laura davies

I was 8.9 yesterday and 6.6 this morning, felt pleased with that as i had 1 club orange biscuit as i did a 1 mile walk yesterday and was v pleased with this as only 2 weeks after spine op. felt guilty eating the club at 11pm and covering with insulin. I felt guilty eating the club though


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.1 for me.


----------



## gail1

9.4 a wee bit on the hign side


----------



## Bloden

8.4...my Lantus needs to go up me-thinks.


----------



## KookyCat

4.3 for me today, I think I'm in for one of those days!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## Laura davies

3.5 sweaty! My partner did me toast with scraping of marmalade! White bread! Only eat granary bread feeling guilty!!


----------



## gail1

OMG 19.9 cant think what i have eaten to cause that hope im not going back to the old days of high readings


----------



## jalapino

gail1 said:


> OMG 19.9 cant think what i have eaten to cause that hope im not going back to the old days of high readings



Oh dear Gail!!! 

What did you eat last night?.....was not pizza was it?


----------



## gail1

jalapino said:


> Oh dear Gail!!!
> 
> What did you eat last night?.....was not pizza was it?



no it was not pizza it might as well been have at that level


----------



## jalapino

gail1 said:


> no it was not pizza it might as well been have at that level



Sorry Gail let's hope things get better through out the day for you!


----------



## gail1

its now down to 10.4 lot better


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all
5.0 for me this morning after a hypo day yesterday, followed by a brief flirt with a 9.9 at 6pm


----------



## Bloden

3.9 for me. This new Lantus dose is having a larf with me!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> 3.9 for me. This new Lantus dose is having a larf with me!



The Lantus is vindictive I've found.  It prefers to maintain its dark mystery....


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Good Morning everyone and a 5.1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all it is 6.5 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8.


----------



## gail1

7.4 for me a  lot better than yesterday


----------



## pav

Almost forgot to post mine, a good 5.5 for me.


----------



## Laura davies

11.1 for me this morning arrrgghh


----------



## Bloden

Ouch! 13.9 - all over the place at the mo.


----------



## KookyCat

4.8 this morning so going for a bowl of cereal which I may well regret....


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Ouch! 13.9 - all over the place at the mo.



That happens to me when I adjust my Lantus, only I get higher readings for three days (no matter which way I adjust) then it stabilises out.  It isn't as bad now I Lantus in the morning but it still does it.  Hope it settles for you soon


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> That happens to me when I adjust my Lantus, only I get higher readings for three days (no matter which way I adjust) then it stabilises out.  It isn't as bad now I Lantus in the morning but it still does it.  Hope it settles for you soon



Thanks, Kookycat. I'm sure it'll settle down soon. It's only been a week since I upped my dose!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 3.5, a bit low for me this morning, felt absolutely fine though.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## gail1

12.6 grrrr i guess the cherries were not that good for me. Think im going to have to test my bs more often each day need to get to bottom of this


----------



## Pete H

Hello, 6.8.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning 5.2



Nice going fluffy Jo. How do you do it?!

4.4 here - much better.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.6 for me today


----------



## pav

Morning all, 5.7 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

6.1 here. Things are looking up.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all..a lie in and 5.1.
I don't know how I do it Bloden ...starting to get a bit too low lately though..had a 3.9 yesterday afternoon.I have my Hba1c next week...so maybe after that they will alter my medication? I don't know how it works.


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning all..a lie in and 5.1.
> I don't know how I do it Bloden ...starting to get a bit too low lately though..had a 3.9 yesterday afternoon.I have my Hba1c next week...so maybe after that they will alter my medication? I don't know how it works.



What meds are you on FJ?


----------



## Fluffy Jo

500mg Metformin twice a day Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> 500mg Metformin twice a day Northerner



Depending on the HbA1c then, I think you might just be due for a reduction - good luck!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Thank you Northerner....I was wondering, whats the minimum dose of Metformin?


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Thank you Northerner....I was wondering, whats the minimum dose of Metformin?



I believe it is 500mg and the (usual) maximum is 2000mg.  Who knows, they may even take you off it altogether and you will become diet and exercise! Depends on the results of course, they may decide the dose is appropriate and working well for you


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Well we shall wait and see...il let you know ..thank you


----------



## HERE TINTIN

11.0 for me today, had the worst hypo at about 2.30 this morning. Cannot remember much about it, but thankfully husband helped me, he goes away to work today so I must start to test bs in night so doesn't happen when I am alone.


----------



## Pete H

Hello, 7-1.


----------



## Steff

Afters.
87 here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afters.
> 87 here



Hope there's supposed to be a dot in the middle of that Steff!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning..beautiful morning so far...5.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a rather pleasing 5.3 for me today, after employing all my best bedroom cooling techniques including a frozen hot water bottle


----------



## Bloden

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning all..a lie in and 5.1.
> I don't know how I do it Bloden ...starting to get a bit too low lately though..had a 3.9 yesterday afternoon.I have my Hba1c next week...so maybe after that they will alter my medication? I don't know how it works.



Let us know how you get on.

3.9 today. Had a lie-in. Needed it! Don't know why the last week of term is so knackering?!


----------



## gail1

8.6 for me had to put insulin up yesterday now 144unitsof lantus


----------



## pav

Morning 5.5 for me.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I was 7.1 this morning


----------



## Pete H

It was 7-3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> It was 7-3 this morning



Hovering around those low 7s Pete, not bad waking numbers at all  Hope all is well with you


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8  ( cheers Alan )


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning mine was 8.1 this morning


----------



## deede

Good morning.
First morning of taking it for me today,  the meter only arrived yesterday. Mine was 6.1 I am not sure if this is good or not, time will tell, but yesterday was not great food wise.
Dee


----------



## Pete H

deede said:


> Good morning.
> First morning of taking it for me today,  the meter only arrived yesterday. Mine was 6.1 I am not sure if this is good or not, time will tell, but yesterday was not great food wise.
> Dee


Dee that's a great start.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 7.3 for me.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning...4.8 for me...even after the naughtiness of yesterday!!??


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## gail1

9,9 for me not bad after last nights takeaway


----------



## bigheadmike

double figures for me. really getting annoyed about it. happened a few times now when readings before bed are noraml


----------



## Redkite

bigheadmike said:


> double figures for me. really getting annoyed about it. happened a few times now when readings before bed are noraml



Could you be having hypos during the night, Mike?  (I replied on your other thread...)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

21.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 4.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

HERE TINTIN said:


> 21.4 for me today



Hope that comes down for you TinTin, highs make me feel like I have flu, I hope it isn't making you feel too yucky.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Pete H

Morning Tin Tin hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning...5.2.
 Tintin...hope you bring it down


----------



## gail1

8.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

HERE TINTIN said:


> 21.4 for me today



Ooh, I really feel for you Tintin. 

4.7 here.


----------



## Laura davies

Tin tin hope you feel better soon. Thinking of u


----------



## Laura davies

I woke at 7 with 9.9 had 1 oat bix before i went to bed, went back to sleep and woke at 9 with 6.4 im bit low as my ear is blocked, i get an eczema tendency and the debris as ENT specialist calls it blocks the ear drum so i have to get it suctioned a few times a year. I woke up with it completely blocked ear, makes me feel flu like and in my own bubble like a goldfish bowl grrr! Well i am going to do some chores to try and take my mind off it and music while i work!


----------



## Kanga

7.2 for me today


----------



## Steff

Yesterday 8.8
Today 8.3 bloomin nowt under 7 in ages


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.3 for me today, after a jelly baby day yesterday


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all 5.5


----------



## Bloden

6.9 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.2 ..


----------



## Pete H

This morning 7-1


----------



## Steff

Mornings
8.7


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.6 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

A terrible 17.1 for me


----------



## KookyCat

HERE TINTIN said:


> A terrible 17.1 for me



Oh heck, hope that comes down for you TinTin, highs are not a nice way to start the day


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all 5.5


----------



## AlisonM

4.9 this morning and may have been on the way up from a hypo as I was feeling really shaky and hungover when I woke up.


----------



## Bloden

7.5 here. A bit higher cos I fixed a hypo at 5.45. 

Hope you managed to get yours down, Tintin.


----------



## Pete H

6-6 this morning


----------



## pav

Morning all, 4.5 for me at 5 am and still can't get back to sleep, looks like one of those days again.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me but jelly babies required at 3:30am, so more Lantus reductions today I suspect!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-5


----------



## Bloden

3.3 here. Oops!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 14.1, don't understand bs perfect all day and at bedtime then terrible every morning at moment !!


----------



## Steff

Morning 8"3


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning lovely people...5.2


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning all 5.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all 4.7


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 5.6 for me today


----------



## Pinktoes

5.1 for me, then just tested and 3.2, hormons playing havoc and I didn't know either, no wobbly arms or feeling hot


----------



## pav

Morning 5.9 for me.


----------



## Laura davies

Hiya, 3.4 for me


----------



## gail1

11.4 for me not a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.8


----------



## pav

Morning 4.8, at arond 5 am, too early to be awake,


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 5-5


----------



## Laura davies

Morning 6.0 for me


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning..6.9


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.0 here


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-7


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.7 for me this drizzly morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.5 here


----------



## gail1

morning all 8.8 here


----------



## AJLang

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## KookyCat

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## jalapino

Well today was 8.8......so I am very happy with that as it has been well over that!!!


----------



## pav

5.9 this morning,


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Laura davies

Good morning 9.9


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 7.3 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.2


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 for me again.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-2


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-2



Hi Pete, hope you are well  I was 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning...5.7 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.9 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-0


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 4.2 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## bigheadmike

Good morning, 4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today after a hot and largely sleepless night.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...5.8 and pretty much the same sort of night as Northerner


----------



## runner

Morning all.  11.9  although slept quite well!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  11.9  although slept quite well!



I'd probably accept that trade off at the moment! Have had less than 3 hours sleep for the past three nights!


----------



## KookyCat

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning all...5.8 and pretty much the same sort of night as Northerner



Frozen hot water bottle Fluffy and Northerner, it works wonders when the weather is warm!

5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 5.4 for me today.

I haven't been around much cos my computer died a few weeks ago...and then we went on holiday to York for a week. So then we bought a new one but had to wait until my son came round to fix it up! It took a while to catch up on everything, but boy! am I glad it's all ok again


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, 5.4 for me today.
> 
> I haven't been around much cos my computer died a few weeks ago...and then we went on holiday to York for a week. So then we bought a new one but had to wait until my son came round to fix it up! It took a while to catch up on everything, but boy! am I glad it's all ok again



I wondered where you were, good to see you back  And great numbers


----------



## Pine Marten

Why, thank you, Northerner


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Kooky ...what a great idea!


----------



## Laura davies

Hi that's nice, glad your back to the screen


----------



## Laura davies

What a fab idea kookycat


----------



## KookyCat

Laura davies said:


> What a fab idea kookycat



Sadly not my idea but it works very well, wrap in a pillow case and hug, super cool nights sleep follows


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I'd probably accept that trade off at the moment! Have had less than 3 hours sleep for the past three nights!



OOoo not good   Every month or so I have a whole night where I can't sleep, but you can guarantee I will sleep the next night, so i don;t worry about it too much, but night after night  - you must be feeling very tired and lacking in energy - is it affecting your running?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> OOoo not good   Every month or so I have a whole night where I can't sleep, but you can guarantee I will sleep the next night, so i don;t worry about it too much, but night after night  - you must be feeling very tired and lacking in energy - is it affecting your running?



Yet another night of not much sleep I'm afraid  I think it is because the nights are warm and airless. I got off to sleep OK, but woke around 2 am, then just caught the odd few minutes until 4 am. Decided to get up! It doesn't affect my running, and I am an early bird anyway - it would just be nice to get a few hours in before getting up!

Anyway, I was rewarded this morning with a magnificent 4.8!  It's a long time since I woke in the 4s, must be the weather.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9


----------



## AJLang

Morning 24.0 plus ketones at 5am absolutely no idea why. 6 units of correction and two hours later it was 17.6


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning 24.0 plus ketones at 5am absolutely no idea why. 6 units of correction and two hours later it was 17.6



Oh no Amanda!  I hope that things improve as the day progresses.


----------



## Bloden

Wet n windy here in Swansea. 6.9 for me today.

Poor you AJ. Hope the rest of the day is better.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan and Bloden.  I had another four units correction two hours ago so ten units in total has got it down to 10.3.  Not brilliant but thank goodness that it is going in the right direction. Really don't know why it happened because I carb counted perfectly yesterday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan and Bloden.  I had another four units correction two hours ago so ten units in total has got it down to 10.3.  Not brilliant but thank goodness that it is going in the right direction. Really don't know why it happened because I carb counted perfectly yesterday



Sounds like a fairly big correction dose Amanda, is it possible the insulin has become compromised and isn't doing its job properly i.e. working, but not very well?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alan that's a good suggestion but the same insulin yesterday was keeping me in low figures ie 4's and 5's. The four unit correction at 7am I did with a pen and new cartridge - but I would still have expected it to be lower after two hours.


----------



## AJLang

If it doesn't continue to go down as much as it should I will change the insulin cartridge in the pump at 10am


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
8.6 here


----------



## AJLang

Down to 5.6 now - I'm thinking that it might have been the cannula site gone wrong


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Down to 5.6 now - I'm thinking that it might have been the cannula site gone wrong



Ah, that's much better Amanda


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 8.6 here



Hi Steff, you're running a bit higher these days, are you still plagued by that illness? Hope you are well, and can manage to get things down soon


----------



## Laura davies

Ajlang, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Laura davies

I woke with 4.9 i tested before bed and was 14.2 i took insulin to cover couple of potatoes and 1 slice of bread but the pots were hard in the middle so didnt eat. Starving before bed so i had 1 cookie and 30g of oat flakes! Did cover them but felt massively guilty about the cookie!!


----------



## AJLang

Laura davies said:


> Ajlang, how are you feeling now?



Hi Laura thanks for asking. I'm a bit tired and had a false hypo - which wasn't surprising - but feel ok. BG has gone up more than I expected after two jelly babies (from 5.6 to 9.1) so I will need to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, a 5.5 for me today


----------



## Laura davies

Hi Aj the tiredness it brings isn't nice. I woke to 13.9 this morning grrr!


----------



## runner

3.6 this morning.  Had early morning breakfast with 1st cup of tea!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It is still just about morning, I was 9.0 at breakfast today


----------



## Steff

8.2 today ..


----------



## Pete H

This morning 7-6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.4 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Laura davies said:


> Hi Aj the tiredness it brings isn't nice. I woke to 13.9 this morning grrr!



Hi Laura sorry I've only just seen this. I hope that your levels improve


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 6.7 for me today


----------



## Laura davies

Morning everyone 5.0 thank goodness


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-2


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.8 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, snap Northerner 4.8 for me too


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning, snap Northerner 4.8 for me too



Clearly the number all the best people are sporting today


----------



## Steff

Morning tother way round for me 8.4


----------



## bigheadmike

Good morning all. A whopping 9.9 this morning. Not even funny when your spare bolus is in a fridge 600 miles away


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Clearly the number all the best people are sporting today



I concur, course I'm on the jelly babies already, hypo after two crumpets and orange juice, one of those days


----------



## Bloden

Mornin all. 7 for me. Good luck sorting out your insulin BHMike.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I concur, course I'm on the jelly babies already, hypo after two crumpets and orange juice, one of those days



Just thought I might be heading that way, but tested at 4.7. Shame, I fancied a jelly baby!


----------



## Laura davies

12.7 for me  definitely because im under the weather. Doctors tomorrow 9.30am


----------



## Northerner

Laura davies said:


> 12.7 for me  definitely because im under the weather. Doctors tomorrow 9.30am



Get well soon Laura!


----------



## Pete H

This morning 6-0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## bigheadmike

6.3 this morning, and i haven't had any bolus for 2 days. should be recieving some this morning though so i can finally eat carbs. Its so hard not eating that stuff.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> 6.3 this morning, and i haven't had any bolus for 2 days. should be recieving some this morning though so i can finally eat carbs. Its so hard not eating that stuff.



You've done well to keep a cap on your levels Mike, hope the bolus insulin comes through OK - don't go mad!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 today, hopefully I won't have to eat my own body weight in jelly babies today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 today, hopefully I won't have to eat my own body weight in jelly babies today



I just checked my 7-day averages on my meter:

Fasting: 5.5
Pre-meal: 4.8
Post-meal: 5.5
Average: 5.0



Just short of 9 tests per day, so testing more than normal, and numbers low due to a large number of hypos!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-1


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I just checked my 7-day averages on my meter:
> 
> Fasting: 5.5
> Pre-meal: 4.8
> Post-meal: 5.5
> Average: 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> Just short of 9 tests per day, so testing more than normal, and numbers low due to a large number of hypos!



Mine are quite similar but my average is 5.9, weird isn't it I had weeks of it mid June then it settled and now it's off again.  Yesterday I didn't get above 5.3 even after adding mash and beans to dinner in a desperate attempt to get it a bit higher for bedtime, after 2 hours and 1 unit to 30g i was 5.  Cranking down Lantus and rapid like crazy!  Hope you have less fun with it today, I'm considering getting one of those candy dummies to hang round my neck


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9 yesss


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.4 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 7.9 yesss



Hurrah!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, my normal code free monitor had run out of strips so I tested on the one off doctor that was 10.4 ( that one I keep in the car ) went back in the house opened new pack of strips for my code free that came back at 6.8 got to work tested on my code free which I keep at work that said 9.2.. So maybe not doing as well as I thought  ( ordered some control solution from amazon to see what's going on )


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning, my normal code free monitor had run out of strips so I tested on the one off doctor that was 10.4 ( that one I keep in the car ) went back in the house opened new pack of strips for my code free that came back at 6.8 got to work tested on my code free which I keep at work that said 9.2.. So maybe not doing as well as I thought  ( ordered some control solution from amazon to see what's going on )



Annoying when you get conflicting results Pete, hope the better number turns out to be the right one!


----------



## Bloden

4.8 today - which is nice...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Well one says 6-4, one says 7-6 and the other says 8-7 hope to get monitors sorted for tomorrow ....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Well one says 6-4, one says 7-6 and the other says 8-7 hope to get monitors sorted for tomorrow ....



That's quite a range Pete, how irritating


----------



## Laura davies

Morning 7.4 for me today  very sunny and clear skies today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.9 for me today


----------



## bill hopkinson

9.5 this morning, woke up in a pool of sweat.

I don't think the medication below is working...


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> 9.5 this morning, woke up in a pool of sweat.
> 
> I don't think the medication below is working...



I wonder if it was a rebound high from a night hypo Bill? Did you test before bed? It might be worth setting your alarm for 3 am to see what your levels are then - this is usually the time of night when our livers produce the least glucose, so our levels tend to be at their lowest. If you drop too low then the liver can respond by releasing a flood of glucose to raise levels, although because the mechanism is faulty this cannot be relied upon to happen - better to head off those lows


----------



## bill hopkinson

Northerner said:


> I wonder if it was a rebound high from a night hypo Bill? Did you test before bed? It might be worth setting your alarm for 3 am to see what your levels are then - this is usually the time of night when our livers produce the least glucose, so our levels tend to be at their lowest. If you drop too low then the liver can respond by releasing a flood of glucose to raise levels, although because the mechanism is faulty this cannot be relied upon to happen - better to head off those lows



Tuesday night I took blood sugars at 3.00am when I also woke up sweating: 7.8.
Yesterday 3 hours after eating 8.4
I am going to ring the surgery and say I am anxious about the new meds regime.


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> Tuesday night I took blood sugars at 3.00am when I also woke up sweating: 7.8.
> Yesterday 3 hours after eating 8.4
> I am going to ring the surgery and say I am anxious about the new meds regime.



Good idea, I hope they can sort things out for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.8 ...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning 8.8 ...



You seem to be stuck in those 8s Steff, do you think you need your medication reviewing?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You seem to be stuck in those 8s Steff, do you think you need your medication reviewing?



I think I need a miracle al lol


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## bill hopkinson

10.0 this morning.
Follows a very light meal at 6.00pm, and only hot water to drink until bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> 10.0 this morning.
> Follows a very light meal at 6.00pm, and only hot water to drink until bedtime.



What was your bedtime reading Bill?


----------



## bill hopkinson

Northerner said:


> What was your bedtime reading Bill?



6.5 last night


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> 6.5 last night



Do you test as soon as you wake up in the morning Bill, or a bit after? A lot of people experience a rise in levels due to the liver giving a 'boost' of glucose to get you ready for the day (known as 'Dawn Phenomenon'). Often, eating something shortly after rising will 'switch off' this mechanism - preferably low-carb.


----------



## bill hopkinson

Northerner said:


> Do you test as soon as you wake up in the morning Bill, or a bit after? A lot of people experience a rise in levels due to the liver giving a 'boost' of glucose to get you ready for the day (known as 'Dawn Phenomenon'). Often, eating something shortly after rising will 'switch off' this mechanism - preferably low-carb.



Ever since I started testing my fasting blood sugar levels 9 years ago, I have averaged 8 and over. A few possible reasons.


dawn phenomenon
hypo while I sleep
effect of sleep apnoia
I test within 5 minutes of waking, and it is 5 minutes because I wash my hands first.

My blood sugar may be high, but I feel ravenously hungry, and soon shaky if I do not eat breakfast. GP and diabetic nurse ignore data such as this if they do not have a ready explanation.


----------



## Amberzak

Really proud of my 6.5 this morning. Best my morning test has been for ages


----------



## AlisonM

Amberzak said:


> Really proud of my 6.5 this morning. Best my morning test has been for ages



That is a good result, well done.


----------



## pink

*reading*

the nurse done mine no breakfast 6.2 is that good I was  6.5 3 weeks ago when diagnosed and also what is non diabetic type 2


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.2 for me this morning



Snap! 5.2 for me also!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Snap! 5.2 for me also!



So 5.2 is the figure all the cool folk are rocking today then


----------



## Amberzak

15.5  but I went to bed normal


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-0


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all 8-2


----------



## Steff

Gday.
8.1 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## bill hopkinson

8.5 again.

Appointment with diabetic nurse at 11.00am to say I think my meds are not enough.


----------



## KookyCat

bill hopkinson said:


> 8.5 again.
> 
> Appointment with diabetic nurse at 11.00am to say I think my meds are not enough.



Good luck Bill, hope they have some good advice.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Hello 8-5 slipping back into old habits


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 3.3 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, took reading when I got up 7-2 got to work at 7 o'clock nothing to eat or drink up to 10-4 ...


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning, took reading when I got up 7-2 got to work at 7 o'clock nothing to eat or drink up to 10-4 ...



Looks like Dawn Phenomenon Pete, have a little something to eat and it should put a bit of a brake on your liver's output.

I was 6.2 today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.5 today for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## AlisonM

Morning all, 4.3 for me today and mushrooms on toast for brekky.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.8 here


----------



## pav

Forgot to post mine for a few mornings, 5.1 this morning.


----------



## bill hopkinson

Wandered downstairs to make tea, wash hands and check blood sugar. 1.2, and being half asleep took a moment to register that I wouldn't be making tea if it was 1.2.
Did it again. 9.5, that is more normal for me. Machine had a hiccup.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5 for me after a 3:30 hypo this morning


----------



## Redkite

6.9 on this school trip morning, thank The Lord!

Won't tell you how much work and sleep deprivation has gone into achieving that BG though


----------



## KookyCat

Redkite said:


> 6.9 on this school trip morning, thank The Lord!
> 
> Won't tell you how much work and sleep deprivation has gone into achieving that BG though



Hope the school trip goes well and a jolly good time is had, and well done for that 6.9 sounds perfect!


----------



## pav

Morning 5.4 on finally getting up woke in the early hours feeling funny yet I was 5.1 then.


----------



## Redkite

Thank you KookyCat


----------



## Laura davies

Yes Bill no tea making with 1.2, so glad it was ok


----------



## Laura davies

Oh bless him 6.9 that's great.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone. 5.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.1 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

Oh no its raining. 5.2 today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a thundery 5.1 for me!


----------



## bill hopkinson

Going to bed 6.8; on waking 12.5


----------



## Bloden

Morning all! Looks like everyone's having a lie-in. Why not? It's Sunday...6.7 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.2 for me


----------



## KookyCat

I forgot to post this morning, but 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

A very sunny good morning. 9.6 here - oops! Overtreated hypo at 6.15.


----------



## KookyCat

A sunny good morning from here too, 4.7 for me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## will2016

I have not posted for like forever,  I seem to managing better these days, so here are a few from the last wee while, 6.7, 5.3, 8.1, 6.9, 7.0, 5.8. 5.9, 6.2 not in the correct order but these are the best figures I have ever had and the 5.3 is the lowest I have ever been since I was diagnosed, mind I was starving and shaky that morning


----------



## jalapino

will2016 said:


> I have not posted for like forever,  I seem to managing better these days, so here are a few from the last wee while, 6.7, 5.3, 8.1, 6.9, 7.0, 5.8. 5.9, 6.2 not in the correct order but these are the best figures I have ever had and the 5.3 is the lowest I have ever been since I was diagnosed, mind I was starving and shaky that morning



Well......I think you should give your self a pat on the back they are amazing numbers!!!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody! 4.3 for me.

It's not 6.34am - there's only one 6 in the day as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## Amberzak

5.1. Woooooo


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 4.9 today - it's been in the 4s since Friday  and in the 5s for a few days before that


----------



## will2016

6.7 this morning, but forgot my morning pills so dunno what tomorrow will bring :/


----------



## pav

Morning all, 3.8 was one of those days yesterday trying to stay above hypo and looks like its going to be the same today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.3 for me today, just can't keep the blood sugar stable overnight, pesky blood sugar


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-7



As predicted in your post last night!


----------



## Bloden

6.9 today.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> As predicted in your post last night!



Get this weather out the way and I will get back on track, not eating right just snacking on rubbish and sneaking a cold tin of Guinness in before I go to bed does not help ....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 this morning and drum roll please, went to bed on a 5.6


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 this morning and drum roll please, went to bed on a 5.6



Wow! Brilliant!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-6


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 this morning and drum roll please, went to bed on a 5.6



Ooer, Mrs. Nicely done. 5.2 here too.


----------



## Amberzak

7.1 this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Ooer, Mrs. Nicely done. 5.2 here too.



It will most probably never happen again, so I'm cherishing the moment!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 this morning after cracking a very random 8.1 at bedtime


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 this morning after cracking a very random 8.1 at bedtime





KookyCat said:


> It will most probably never happen again, so I'm cherishing the moment!



Lightning strikes twice!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Lightning strikes twice!



It did!  Bet it doesn't strike a third time though (just in case Patty pancreas is listening and takes it as a challenge)


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9 and HOT


----------



## Bloden

4.7 this morning and overcast (perfect for taking the dogs for a walk).


----------



## pav

5.1 this morning, the heat is starting to show on my levels as they are getting lower throughout the day.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 4.6 this morning



Goodness! 5.5 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Goodness! 5.5 for me.



I have the opposite of dawn phenomena, I'm calling it the "Colin conundrum", mostly because the name Colin needs some momentum so it doesn't die out, but also because I like the word conundrum


----------



## Bloden

Morning, early birds. 4.2 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning, early birds. 4.2 here.



Perhaps a little on the low side? Chances are you were lower than this during the night due to reduced liver output. Since I've been off the lantus a number like this would not phase me, but if I was still on a basal I'd be tempted to reduce it a smidgeon


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1 at work cooked


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-1 at work cooked



Hopefully will get cooler from tomorrow Pete


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hopefully will get cooler from tomorrow Pete



Hope so buddy, this week at work has been so tough, roll on 5 o'clock


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Perhaps a little on the low side? Chances are you were lower than this during the night due to reduced liver output. Since I've been off the lantus a number like this would not phase me, but if I was still on a basal I'd be tempted to reduce it a smidgeon



I lowered the dose last night, so I'll give it a coupla days to 'settle'. Thanks, Northie. Must be the heat! It gets really humid here in the summer, even on dull days like today.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> I lowered the dose last night, so I'll give it a coupla days to 'settle'. Thanks, Northie. Must be the heat! It gets really humid here in the summer, even on dull days like today.



That's the trouble with lantus isn't it? You don't get the impact straightaway


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.4 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody!  6.6 for me (hypo at 6.45 tho). Pesky Lantus!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Hi everybody!  6.6 for me (hypo at 6.45 tho). Pesky Lantus!



Boo hiss to the Lantus.  I was congratulating myself on not going hypo last night, and then it got me during my dog walk.  Words will be had with Patty Pancreas   good work on the 6.6 though, expertly done.


----------



## Bloden

Just out of interest, kcat, do you inject and eat breakfast before your walk or after?


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Just out of interest, kcat, do you inject and eat breakfast before your walk or after?



Before, if I don't I usually have a hypo situation because I veer towards the low on waking.   I also Lantus in the morning because if I so much as look at that stuff at night I'm hypo.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Steff

Morning slack Alice lately but 

8.5 fri 8.2 sat and this morn 7.7


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 4.2 for me this morning after a 3:30 hypo . The Colin conundrum continues.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morn 8.0...


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Before, if I don't I usually have a hypo situation because I veer towards the low on waking.   I also Lantus in the morning because if I so much as look at that stuff at night I'm hypo.



I only ask cos I read somewhere (where?!) that you can exercise before breakfast if you want. I exercise after breakfast, but I'm often anxious about the (reduced dose of) insulin I've got on board. Something else to work on!

Anyway, 7.1 for me, and a lovely walk with hubby and Bloden.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> I only ask cos I read somewhere (where?!) that you can exercise before breakfast if you want. I exercise after breakfast, but I'm often anxious about the (reduced dose of) insulin I've got on board. Something else to work on!
> 
> Anyway, 7.1 for me, and a lovely walk with hubby and Bloden.



I tried before breakfast a few times but at that point I was taking 12 more units of evil Lantus than I am now.  Both times cracking hypos.  That said the last two days I've had cracking hypos after I've eaten breakfast, and come back from the dog walk on my last legs.   I just seem to be getting more sensitive to insulin, I'm taking a third of what I was taking when I started (total daily amount) and still can't keep out of the hypo zone.  So basically who knows!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I tried before breakfast a few times but at that point I was taking 12 more units of evil Lantus than I am now.  Both times cracking hypos.  That said the last two days I've had cracking hypos after I've eaten breakfast, and come back from the dog walk on my last legs.   I just seem to be getting more sensitive to insulin, I'm taking a third of what I was taking when I started (total daily amount) and still can't keep out of the hypo zone.  So basically who knows!



KookyCat, I started on a total daily dose of 65 units: 45 novorapid and 20 lantus. Within months the lantus was down to 10 units and the novorapid also reduced. Four years after diagnosis I was down to 2 units of lantus and waking in the low 4s, so I stopped it entirely - I haven't had any lantus now for over 2 years. I still need novorapid, but that is also much reduced, down to about 18-25 units a day, depending on weather, food, exercise blah blah blah! 

This may not happen to you, of course, but what I am saying is that, in the World of Diabetes, anything is possible!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> KookyCat, I started on a total daily dose of 65 units: 45 novorapid and 20 lantus. Within months the lantus was down to 10 units and the novorapid also reduced. Four years after diagnosis I was down to 2 units of lantus and waking in the low 4s, so I stopped it entirely - I haven't had any lantus now for over 2 years. I still need novorapid, but that is also much reduced, down to about 18-25 units a day, depending on weather, food, exercise blah blah blah!
> 
> This may not happen to you, of course, but what I am saying is that, in the World of Diabetes, anything is possible!



Thanks Northerner, I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I expected some increase in my sensitivity because that whole recovery from DKA was pretty hellish, getting from walking frame to normal mobility was bound to have an impact, and I'm 90% back to whirling dervish but it's quite stunning at the moment.  I even rang my consultant to check again they hadn't misdiagnosed me as type 1 but apparently there's no doubt given my antibody count (which was in the 95th percentile).  He did say something interesting though, apparently you can also produce antibodies to insulin whilst in the active phase of the autoimmune reaction, and I noticed my sensitivity start to change when the parotitis started to subside.  The human body is fascinating


----------



## will2016

Being away and forgetting my meter I missed a few days, yesterday 8.3 today 7.6 , I fell off the sugar bandwagon big style on Friday at my sisters wedding, so good excuse  trying to get back on track by tomorrow


----------



## Newtothis

4.4 for me today x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.4 for me today x



Hi Amanda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great number


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.2 for me this morning.



Wow! A bit low? 5.3 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Wow! A bit low? 5.3 for me today



Yep, getting a bit miffed with it now.  Last night 5.2 two hours after dinner so I had a weetabix with milk for supper (I hate supper!) and still it drops.  That Diabetes fairy has a lot to answer for


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-2


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-2



That's an improvement Pete


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 9.0 here - post-dinner high left me high all night. Things always go to pot in the run up to seeing Dr. Boots. Gives us something to talk about, I suppose.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> That's an improvement Pete



Yes buddy, didn't have a tin of Guinness last night


----------



## will2016

6.4 so back on track


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 6.4 so back on track



Good to see Will


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.3 for me.


----------



## jalapino

Morning all!!! 

Well I start on a 8.4 today!.....let the testing commence!!!


----------



## KookyCat

jalapino said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Well I start on a 8.4 today!.....let the testing commence!!!



Ooh I love an experiment, will there be graphs, and a full report later?


----------



## Pete H

Hello 6-6 ..


----------



## Bloden

4.1 this morning. Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## bill hopkinson

Woke with 4.5 this morning.
Average over the past three weeks is 8.5, so what did I do differently last night? 
A handful of peanuts and a low calorie drinking chocolate ...


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> Woke with 4.5 this morning.
> Average over the past three weeks is 8.5, so what did I do differently last night?
> A handful of peanuts and a low calorie drinking chocolate ...



Hehe! Do you think you might have cracked it Bill?


----------



## pav

Morning all 5.4 for me.


----------



## Laura davies

Morning 11.1 for me yikes!!! I blame it on very little sleep in a tent with husband snoring as he had 2 pints of beer and 3 glasses of vino! I only had 1 glass!!!!


----------



## jalapino

KookyCat said:


> Ooh I love an experiment, will there be graphs, and a full report later?



lol Kooky!!!!

Not sure about the graphs!!!

But am not doing to bad, had my shot of insulin this morning and now hovering around 5.0 mark so very pleased!....but doing lots in the garden very hot indeed!!


----------



## bill hopkinson

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Do you think you might have cracked it Bill?



I wish!
I think it is more likely to be meter malfunction


----------



## will2016

6.2  so happy with that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 4.8 for me this morning.  It's pouring down and a bit chilly, who ordered Autumn?


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning, 4.8 for me this morning.  It's pouring down and a bit chilly, who ordered Autumn?



Can't remember the last time it rained here - we had some very dark skies the other day, but not a drop fell. My garden is looking parched!

I see your number is a bit higher this morning, looks like those adjustments are starting to take effect


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Can't remember the last time it rained here - we had some very dark skies the other day, but not a drop fell. My garden is looking parched!
> 
> I see your number is a bit higher this morning, looks like those adjustments are starting to take effect



Well I'm wearing a jumper and the garden is nicely hydrated now just in time for a squelchy dog walk . I'm hoping that higher figure is a good sign it's irritating me now, and I haven't got my half unit pen yet.  Any more tinkering with the rapid and I'll be in desperate need of the half unit


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Well I'm wearing a jumper and the garden is nicely hydrated now just in time for a squelchy dog walk . I'm hoping that higher figure is a good sign it's irritating me now, and I haven't got my half unit pen yet.  Any more tinkering with the rapid and I'll be in desperate need of the half unit



What's the delay with the pen? I just asked for a novopen echo to be added to my prescription and got it within a couple of days  By the way, you can also use the echo with levemir, should you change to that, but best to get two different coloured pens


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here. Looks like rain here too, but pretty humid too.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> What's the delay with the pen? I just asked for a novopen echo to be added to my prescription and got it within a couple of days  By the way, you can also use the echo with levemir, should you change to that, but best to get two different coloured pens



The doctor was waiting for a letter from the Diabetes centre, which they'd had for three weeks but had managed to miss somehow.  Spoke to them yesterday, and they were confused about which pen and which cartridges, so I told them again and they still haven't done it yet.  It's a bit of a farce


----------



## HERE TINTIN

A bad 12.2 for me, which is a bit better than the high teens and twenties I have been experiencing lately.


----------



## bill hopkinson

bill hopkinson said:


> Woke with 4.5 this morning.
> Average over the past three weeks is 8.5, so what did I do differently last night?
> A handful of peanuts and a low calorie drinking chocolate ...



So, same again last night, peanuts and drinking chocolate.

But 9.1 instead of 4.5!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 8.5


----------



## will2016

6.8 this morning, and 6.9 this afternoon , 2 hours after lunch


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today. I've been incredibly consistent lately - my last six waking levels have been: 5.2, 5.2, 5.3, 5.2, 5.2 and 5.3!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today. I've been incredibly consistent lately - my last six waking levels have been: 5.2, 5.2, 5.3, 5.2, 5.2 and 5.3!



Your leading by example  7-1 for me


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.9 for me, with a 5 at 3:30am, no hypo and I slept till 7:30am which hasn't happened in forever.  Dare I say I might have cracked it?


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 4.9 for me, with a 5 at 3:30am, no hypo and I slept till 7:30am which hasn't happened in forever.  Dare I say I might have cracked it?



It's looking promising!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 4.9 for me, with a 5 at 3:30am, no hypo and I slept till 7:30am which hasn't happened in forever.  Dare I say I might have cracked it?



Well done, Kookycat!

5.8 for me (hypo at 3.45 tho). Might have to drop the Lantus again!
Oooo, it's humid here today! Sweating already...


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Well done, Kookycat!
> 
> 5.8 for me (hypo at 3.45 tho). Might have to drop the Lantus again!
> Oooo, it's humid here today! Sweating already...



Don't you just love that Lantus, like a petulant child . Raining here, proper full on ground squelching rain, so normal service resumed


----------



## HERE TINTIN

A nasty 17 for me , was fine when I went to bed going to increase my Lantus if this carries on. Almost embarrassed to post such bad readings


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> A nasty 17 for me , was fine when I went to bed going to increase my Lantus if this carries on. Almost embarrassed to post such bad readings



Don't be embarrassed TinTin, you are doing your best and it's not your fault! I hope that the increase in lantus sorts it. It may be that your requirements have changed after your holiday now you are back in sunny Scotland


----------



## will2016

7.6 but in my defence I was mugged by a Twirl, a mini bag of maltesers and a mint toffee last night


----------



## pav

A bit higher than normal this morning at 6.1.


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 7.6 but in my defence I was mugged by a Twirl, a mini bag of maltesers and a mint toffee last night



They can be vicious when they get together and gang up on you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 3.9 for me.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 3.9 for me.



Sigh! Another reduction?


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Sigh! Another reduction?



Probably   although I did Hoover yesterday and that sends me hypo every time so it could be that.  I don't know why I can walk miles with my dog chucking a ball around without going hypo (mostly) and I only have to look at that Hoover and my blood sugar plummets!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Probably   although I did Hoover yesterday and that sends me hypo every time so it could be that.  I don't know why I can walk miles with my dog chucking a ball around without going hypo (mostly) and I only have to look at that Hoover and my blood sugar plummets!



That's like me - I can run for miles with no change in BG levels, but try gardening and my levels plummet!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> That's like me - I can run for miles with no change in BG levels, but try gardening and my levels plummet!



I wonder why?  I wonder if it's something to do with using different muscle groups, I'm always skittering around so my legs must get a lot of use, arms not so much I suppose....another research project


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I wonder why?  I wonder if it's something to do with using different muscle groups, I'm always skittering around so my legs must get a lot of use, arms not so much I suppose....another research project



That's it exactly, actually. Muscles that get frequent use become more efficient at storing and using energy, so they don't need to suck up the glucose from the blood as readily  I can run about 5 miles with no extra glucose then I need about a jelly baby every couple of miles


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.6


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Probably   although I did Hoover yesterday and that sends me hypo every time so it could be that.  I don't know why I can walk miles with my dog chucking a ball around without going hypo (mostly) and I only have to look at that Hoover and my blood sugar plummets!



It's a clear message from the universe that you should NEVER hoover again. Get one of those independent ones that do it all for you. Problem solved!

4.7 for me, after a hypo in the wee small hours - down, Lantus, down!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> It's a clear message from the universe that you should NEVER hoover again. Get one of those independent ones that do it all for you. Problem solved!
> 
> 4.7 for me, after a hypo in the wee small hours - down, Lantus, down!



I agree, I must never Hoover again . Lantus is now my mortal enemy!


----------



## Northerner

Lady Lantus and the Lord of Levemir

I’ve heard it told in days of old,
In a distant, far-off land,
The Lord of Levemir sought to win
A fair young lady’s hand.

But first a dreadful obstacle
The Lord must overcome –
A being that could strike men blind,
And limbs could render numb!

Betwixt the land of Levemir
And Lantus to the East
There roamed the awful terror
Named the Diabetic Beast…

The Lord sought counsel far and wide
How victory may be won?
The Beast must feel the glargine sting
At each setting of the Sun!

To the Sparkling Springs of Sanofi,
Where elixirs caught the light,
He drew syringes long and full,
And set off for the fight.

Across the raging Novorapids,
Three days and nights he rode,
And the Gnomes of Novo-Nordisk
Beside our hero strode!

And there, the Beast lay lurking -
They felt his fiery breath!
So sweet and sickly, thick and foul,
A harbinger of death!

But Levemir was not dismayed,
He plunged the syringes deep!
The Beast at once lost consciousness,
And for the day would sleep.

And thus was Lady Lantus free
To wed Lord Levemir,
The Beast subdued by Sanofi,
Once daily, in the rear!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Brilliant, you should print a book of your poetry, I would but it 

BS 11.2 this morning, a bit better but still horrendous. One slice of toast and much humalog later, 16.7 , really struggling but will keep trying...Tintin


----------



## will2016

6.6 today, so within range but where are the 5.'s one gone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 for me this morning, Lady Lantus is cruising for a bruising


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.7 for me this morning, Lady Lantus is cruising for a bruising



Picking up her teeth with a broken arm?


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Picking up her teeth with a broken arm?



Yep, and I might stab her repeatedly with a blunt spoon covered in an alkali solution, that'll teach her.  I've already built an effigy out of jelly babies, two straws and a chocolate button, as shown on the "how to defeat your mortal enemy" episode of Blue Peter circa 1982, I need to watch episode two in the series for instruction on building a pyre out of Starbucks coffee stirrers, toilets rolls and sticky back plastic.  Run Lady Lantus, run.


----------



## Bloden

Morning - boy did it rain last night!

9.8 here - typical reaction when I lower the Lantus.  Oh well.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning - boy did it rain last night!
> 
> 9.8 here - typical reaction when I lower the Lantus.  Oh well.



What sort of pen do you use for your lantus? The recently approved JuniorStar allows half-unit adjustments:

http://www.medgadget.com/2013/10/sa...uniorstar-half-unit-insulin-reusable-pen.html

Goodness knows why they think only children need half units


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.7


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> What sort of pen do you use for your lantus? The recently approved JuniorStar allows half-unit adjustments:
> 
> http://www.medgadget.com/2013/10/sa...uniorstar-half-unit-insulin-reusable-pen.html
> 
> Ooooooh, they're pretty! I'll ask Dr Boots when I see her on Tuesday. Me likee!


----------



## will2016

7.2 coz I was naughty again


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a very predictable 4.7 this morning despite cracking a high mid afternoon.  No rest for the wicked it seems.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 13.1 for me, but managed some 9's yesterday


----------



## Bloden

7.0 for me today...no hypo!! Yay!


----------



## Steff

Morning mark it in your diary the day I got under 8 woo, 7.7


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning mark it in your diary the day I got under 8 woo, 7.7



Woot! Woot!


----------



## Laura davies

As i lie in the tent after a restless night i had a headache but literally couldn't pull myself out of bed, just as well i did as i was hypo 3.9 and although i dislike dextrose tablets as so chalky i had 2 and they put me right.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.0 for me...boo hoo. You're right, Northie, I need a pen with a half dose. Or I need to inject in the morning. Luckily I'm seeing my endocrinologist today. 

A question - I exercise in the morning; will a Lantus morning injection interfere in any way with my bg's during my morning walk? I'm anxious enough about my a.m. walk anyway!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me this morning, still not quite my favourite 5.2 but my cashew nut butter and toast supper seems to have kept the hypo at bay.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 8.0 for me...boo hoo. You're right, Northie, I need a pen with a half dose. Or I need to inject in the morning. Luckily I'm seeing my endocrinologist today.
> 
> A question - I exercise in the morning; will a Lantus morning injection interfere in any way with my bg's during my morning walk? I'm anxious enough about my a.m. walk anyway!



Morning Lantus doesn't cause me any issues with the morning walk, I take it 15 minutes before I go, since it's slow release it shouldn't start doing it stuff too quickly.  If my blood sugar is circling the drain then I have gone hypo but I now eat before I go and I've adjusted my breakfast ratio to 1:25 which seems to work.  Before I had my recent increased sensitivity it actually helped me with the morning walk because I was waking with a nice 5.2 or 5.3 and half breakfast before hand.  My Lantus problem though was a definite peak around the four/five hour mark so I now have a small danger area around lunch time, but that's easily rectified with a biscuit or some apple around 11.  Let the great Bloden experiment commence


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-4


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am having real trouble with control, got up at 2.30am feeling a bit odd so tested bs and it was 7.0 which is fine. When got up at 8am it was 18.7, what is going on ?, am getting fed up of it I just want it to go back to normal.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear this TinTin.  My levels are all over the place at the moment. I was a "model" patient when I saw the consultant in February....will be completely different in September because my levels have been misbehaving themselves -  a combination of stress and the gastroparesis


----------



## will2016

9.4 yesterday huh?  and 6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 9.4 yesterday huh?  and 6 this morning



Let's hope the 6s become the norm and that 9.4 was once in a blue moon unexplained


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me after a hypo ay 3:30am.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Bloden

¡Buenos dias! 5.9 here.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 8.7


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> ¡Buenos dias! 5.9 here.



Ooh nice number!  Has Lantus started to behave?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning went to bed at 6.1 woke up with 15.5 corrected, went for a walk, two hours later still 15.5


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning went to bed at 6.1 woke up with 15.5 corrected, went for a walk, two hours later still 15.5



Blimey, hope that comes down for you AJ.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you if I may with an on the edge 3.9


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Blimey, hope that comes down for you AJ.



Thanks KookyCat I think it's the gastroparesis - with the way my BGs have been recently I'm rather scared that it has permanently worsened. I hope it is only temporary problems because all my consultant can suggest is to only eat puréed food and liquids which I don't want to do


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thanks KookyCat I think it's the gastroparesis - with the way my BGs have been recently I'm rather scared that it has permanently worsened. I hope it is only temporary problems because all my consultant can suggest is to only eat puréed food and liquids which I don't want to do



Well I'm crossing my fingers for one of those "just because I want to remind you I can" highs rather than a permanent change with the gastroparesis


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat


----------



## bill hopkinson

Woke with 9.1 BS. Not a hot night, no supper so??

Low GI cereal at 8.00, then 13.5 BS at 11.00am!!

Frustrated


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> Woke with 9.1 BS. Not a hot night, no supper so??
> 
> Low GI cereal at 8.00, then 13.5 BS at 11.00am!!
> 
> Frustrated



A lot of people find that they can't tolerate cereal of any type in the morning, due to higher insulin resistance exacerbated by extra glucose production from the liver at the start of the day. Might be worth trying a low/no carb breakfast to see what happens


----------



## bill hopkinson

Northerner said:


> A lot of people find that they can't tolerate cereal of any type in the morning, due to higher insulin resistance exacerbated by extra glucose production from the liver at the start of the day. Might be worth trying a low/no carb breakfast to see what happens



I know I can't take oats in the morning. 
Apples didn't work, so it looks like I have to try the celery tomorrow morning...


----------



## bigheadmike

went to bed last night at 5.1, woke with 5.0 been cruising at under 7 all day, only had a low carb small lunch and a boiled egg for breakfast. might try this diet for a few days and see how it goes, will probably loose a lot of weight but i feel good for having low readings.

going from about 4000 calories per day with hard training regime to 2500 light training has been good and i have noticed that i am staying at about 90KG so i might get to about 80KG and hope i stay at that weight with the small no carb brekkie and small low carb lunch.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> went to bed last night at 5.1, woke with 5.0 been cruising at under 7 all day, only had a low carb small lunch and a boiled egg for breakfast. might try this diet for a few days and see how it goes, will probably loose a lot of weight but i feel good for having low readings.
> 
> going from about 4000 calories per day with hard training regime to 2500 light training has been good and i have noticed that i am staying at about 90KG so i might get to about 80KG and hope i stay at that weight with the small no carb brekkie and small low carb lunch.



Sounds great Mike!


----------



## bill hopkinson

bill hopkinson said:


> Woke with 9.1 BS. Not a hot night, no supper so??
> 
> Low GI cereal at 8.00, then 13.5 BS at 11.00am!!
> 
> Frustrated



So, salad lunch and have walked 7 kilometers since 11.00am to burn off the excess sugar.

Result: 16.00pm 14.1 BS

This is not following the script.


----------



## Northerner

bill hopkinson said:


> So, salad lunch and have walked 7 kilometers since 11.00am to burn off the excess sugar.
> 
> Result: 16.00pm 14.1 BS
> 
> This is not following the script.



I wonder if you have an infection coming on Bill? My numbers go unexpectedly high before I've noticed any symptoms, then I get the cold a day or so later.


----------



## will2016

5.8 for me today


----------



## Bloden

will2016 said:


> 5.8 for me today



Looks like you resisted the choccy last night - well done, Will!


----------



## Phil65

5.0 this morning......my figure of choice


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.7 for me today



Looking good!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Looking good!



Much better but I've had to go back to cashew nut butter on toast for supper to stop that 3:30 slump.  Least I get some sleep that way


----------



## Bloden

Mornin. 6.7 today - yay - hypo at 4.40 tho - oooh.  Gotta larf!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.2 for me, that serves me right for having 2 glasses of wine last night.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 3.2 for me, that serves me right for having 2 glasses of wine last night.



Oops!                  How did the buffet go?


----------



## Flower

Buffet went fine thanks   stayed away from puddings and made a carb guesstimate ( before the wine kicked in!). Stayed in a normal range all evening. I shall look on mini/party food in a more friendly light from now on


----------



## will2016

5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A remarkable 4.7 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A remarkable 4.7 for me today



Buddy you are flying . 6-7 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## HERE TINTIN

At last 4.6 for me, but went hyppo last night and night before, now need to sort that out and I will be back on track


----------



## Bloden

HERE TINTIN said:


> At last 4.6 for me, but went hyppo last night and night before, now need to sort that out and I will be back on track



Nice to see you back in single figures, Tintin. 

Tried a bedtime snack last night - 11.8 this morning - oops!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Nice to see you back in single figures, Tintin.
> 
> Tried a bedtime snack last night - 11.8 this morning - oops!



A whole battenburg is NOT a bedtime snack!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> A whole battenburg is NOT a bedtime snack!



Hahahahaha - you fool!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 4.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, a 4.6 for me today



Goodness! That's four of us on 4.6/4.7 this morning!


----------



## AJLang

I altered my night time basal and I'm now back down to decent figures when I wake up 6.4 for the second day - hooray


----------



## Amberzak

Woke up quite high today. 14.2. I think I had a hypo in the night because I vaguely remember waking up but I must have fallen back to sleep


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I altered my night time basal and I'm now back down to decent figures when I wake up 6.4 for the second day - hooray



Ah, that's great to hear Amanda - long may it continue!


----------



## Northerner

Amberzak said:


> Woke up quite high today. 14.2. I think I had a hypo in the night because I vaguely remember waking up but I must have fallen back to sleep



Sounds like a possibility. It can be so difficult sometimes when you wake in the night to be properly aware of what's happening


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's great to hear Amanda - long may it continue!



Thanks Alan


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> I altered my night time basal and I'm now back down to decent figures when I wake up 6.4 for the second day - hooray



Roar....(that was might attempt at a stadium type hooray but doesn't quite work )


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Roar....(that was might attempt at a stadium type hooray but doesn't quite work )



That did make me smile KookyCat


----------



## will2016

5.9 today so happy again


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 5.9 today so happy again



Excellent Will!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

I think the gastroparesis fairy is really playing with me!  I have a nigh time basal for when I eat in the evening which peaks to c. 3 units per hour at around 3am to 5am to deal with the delayed food. I have another basal which has a smoother profile if my main meal is at lunchtime. It didn't work yesterday. Went  to bed at 10.1  (after two corrections during the evening so bolus was still working) and woke up at 13.5 when usually I'm at risk of hypo if I haven't eaten since lunchtime. Maybe it was because we didn't eat until 3.30


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



Nice one Pete


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.3


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a happy 5.0 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks! 7.1 here, but overnight hypo again. My Lantus dose has never been so low. Its a funny old game...


----------



## will2016

6.0 this morning, but feeling I will fall off tomorrow, family bar-B and there's cake


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 6.0 this morning, but feeling I will fall off tomorrow, family bar-B and there's cake



Just eat the lard, that won't affect your BG levels


----------



## will2016

Northerner said:


> Just eat the lard, that won't affect your BG levels



too late, the cake beat me up, so I had to eat it to save myself


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.7


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.7



Smashing (streamers and balloons rising)


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 for me this morning



That's brilliant KookyCat


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning ,  a just about alright 4.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning ,  a just about alright 4.0 for me today



Ooh, sailing close to the wind there!


----------



## Flower

Indeed, I fancied living on the edge today


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 8.7 here. Ouch!


----------



## Steff

Oh Bloden welcome to my world lol, 8.8 for me.. 

Taken myself to doc appt Weds, see whats happening


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh Bloden welcome to my world lol, 8.8 for me..
> 
> Taken myself to doc appt Weds, see whats happening



Hope the appointment goes well Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope the appointment goes well Steff


Cheers Alan,


----------



## will2016

5.9 surprisingly


----------



## Pete H

It was a 7-1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.8 today


----------



## will2016

5.7 today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

4.5 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning a random 7.3 very gd for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 for me. Fab!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Bloden 7.8 for me which I'm very pleased with as I guesstimated a Chinese takeaway last night


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 4.9 to start the week for me.


----------



## Bloden

It's a very good morning all round! And the sun just came out.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Pine Marten

Good afternoon, 5.5 today (5.0 yesterday).


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## MacG3

5.4 this morning and a really good nights sleep  a bit surprising as I ate my own body weight of the mother in laws shepherds pie last night. I have been assured shepherds are low carb.


----------



## Northerner

MacG3 said:


> 5.4 this morning and a really good nights sleep  a bit surprising as I ate my own body weight of the mother in laws shepherds pie last night. I have been assured shepherds are low carb.



Great result!


----------



## Bloden

Hmm...10.3 here...bit fed up now...been adjusting Lantus dose for 6 weeks now! Ho hum.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Hmm...10.3 here...bit fed up now...been adjusting Lantus dose for 6 weeks now! Ho hum.



Boo hiss to the Lantus, I've been at it for a similar amount of time and I'm considering violence against it now


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-2.. With what some of you guys have to put up with I should not moan, but I wish this would go away..


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Good morning 9-2.. With what some of you guys have to put up with I should not moan, but I wish this would go away..



Moan away! It's frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a not so happy 10.2 for me today. Went hypo in the night, my CGM suspends insulin delivery to my pump for 2 hours if I go hypo and sometimes this is the result


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning, a not so happy 10.2 for me today. Went hypo in the night, my CGM suspends insulin delivery to my pump for 2 hours if I go hypo and sometimes this is the result



 hope it comes down for you after a nice bit of breakfast.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4 here


----------



## will2016

5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me today.


----------



## MacG3

5.1  and another good nights sleep. Although that maybe down to the 5 hours driving I had to do yesterday. I hate the M25!


----------



## Northerner

MacG3 said:


> 5.1  and another good nights sleep. Although that maybe down to the 5 hours driving I had to do yesterday. I hate the M25!



Great number  Sleep is good - I've been sleeping much better lately, I think I'm still catching up on all the sleep I lost during the heatwave!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone 3.0 for me


----------



## MacG3

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone 3.0 for me



Yay! Jelly baby time?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning 8.5 for me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-3


----------



## Amberzak

Really good today. 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Amberzak said:


> Really good today. 5.2



Excellent  Looks like you treated the night hypo well


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.


----------



## Laura davies

Morning 4.6 fr me


----------



## Steff

Morning 79


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 5.1 today (4.7 yesterday).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

13/08 - 8.2
12/08 - 12.3
11/08 - 7.8
10/08 - 6.0
09/08 - 13.9
08/08 - 5.7 - lunchtime
07/08 - 8.8 - lunchtime


----------



## will2016

7.2 I was naughty again


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, 4.9 for me, which seems to be my new favourite reading


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Good morning, 4.9 for me, which seems to be my new favourite reading



And pretty good it is too!


----------



## Pete H

Morning all , 7-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.8 for me today. Time to reduce my basal rates I think.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 3.8 for me today. Time to reduce my basal rates I think.



Looks like it! Hope the adjustments give you more comfortable waking numbers


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> And pretty good it is too!



I'm tentatively quite pleased!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.3 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.4 for me


----------



## MacG3

6.7 don't know why, do you think it's possible to increase bs levels by just watching the Great British Bake Off ?


----------



## Laura davies

Lol yes I think the bake off does it lol. 5.0 this morning


----------



## Steff

Afternoon lay in for me 8.3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.7 for me this morning


----------



## will2016

6.4 today


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 6.4 today



Better, Will


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 this morning, after a weirdly high 8 at bedtime, more basal reduction, but dropping 3 points is better than 4 so progress


----------



## MacG3

Arrrgh no strips left!  Off to the chemist today to pick up prescription. Why do lancets come in 200's, needles in 100's and strips in 50's?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## KookyCat

MacG3 said:


> Arrrgh no strips left!  Off to the chemist today to pick up prescription. Why do lancets come in 200's, needles in 100's and strips in 50's?



To make it nigh on impossible for you to get everything in one monthly prescription, and confuse the bean counters because they either have to give you too few, or heaven forfend too many.  That alone keeps 3 people employed at every GP practice across the nations


----------



## Pete H

MacG3 said:


> Arrrgh no strips left!  Off to the chemist today to pick up prescription. Why do lancets come in 200's, needles in 100's and strips in 50's?



I give up I just buy them from Amazon it's not worth the hassle of going through the doctor, think it's £7 for 50.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.8 today. I reduced my basal rates last night, time to increase them today I think.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 7.4


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.2 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi all 3.8 & jelly babies for me this morning then after 15 minutes 6.2 & x1 chocolate digestive biscuit

07/08
bedtime  - 10.6 -> 5.7 - dropped 4.9 points
08/08
bedtime - 10.0 -< 13.9 - rose 3.9 points
09/08
bedtime - no test
teatime - 5.7 -< 6.0 - rose 0.3 points
10/08
bedtime - 18.7 -> 7.8 - dropped 10.9 points
11/08
bedtime - 13.3 -> 12.3 - dropped 1 point
12/08
bedtime - 15.3 -> 8.2 - dropped 7.1 points
13/08
bedtime - 14.8 -> 7.7 - dropped 7.1 points
14/08
bedtime - 8.8 -> 3.8 - dropped 5 points


----------



## Laura davies

4.1 for me


----------



## will2016

6.8 today, or have  done this today?


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## AJLang

All I have to say is about todays's number...but the takeaway pizza and garlic bread was worth it


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a happy 5.2 today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## will2016

7.2 today, hurumph


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.0 for me this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning all, my favourite today....5.2


----------



## AJLang

Goodcmorning everyone a very happy 6.2


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a low 3.5 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## Newtothis

4.7 today xx


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## MacG3

Good morning 5.2 this morning after a bit of a scare yesterday. Went to a 1st birthday party and thought I was being good avoiding the cake etc. later in the evening I just couldn't get warm. Blood test showed 11.9 and I just had dinner so it would rise.

I think when I asked for a diet coke I probably got a full fat one. Taught me a lesson that from now on I will check what people actually pour. Felt quite grotty for a while and didn't sleep well probably due to worry rather than anything else. 

We'll you live and learn.


----------



## will2016

6.8 a bit better


----------



## Bloden

Hiya. 7.5 today after a string of highs this week. Lantus back up again! Wot a larf.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.9


----------



## Flower

Morning, a new week 5.2 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Morning, a new week 5.2 for me



My most favourite BG reading, nicely low without being too low, hope the new week has lots of lovely 5.2's


----------



## Bloden

Hi there.  11.4 for me! Back up with the Lantus. Never a dull moment, eh?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

17/08
5.0


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> 17/08
> 5.0



Ooh that's a nice waking figure Gill, have you done your split yet?


----------



## will2016

6.2  and latest clinic booked for the 11 of Sept, so blood test this Thursday, so hope my hard work and daily results will be borne out, and I really want a doughnut :/


----------



## KookyCat

will2016 said:


> 6.2  and latest clinic booked for the 11 of Sept, so blood test this Thursday, so hope my hard work and daily results will be borne out, and I really want a doughnut :/



Good luck, hope you get your doughnut!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me this morning which would be nice if it weren't for the high I keep cracking at 5pm...oh silly Lantus how I love you


----------



## MacG3

Good morning. 6.2 that's spaghetti Bol for you


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

Mornin all. 6.4 today - 13 (units of Lantus) is my lucky number (for now, that is!).


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a respectable 5.0 today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

KookyCat said:


> Ooh that's a nice waking figure Gill, have you done your split yet?


Thank you. No I've not done my split yet. Wondering whether to do a couple of overnight basal tests or as my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes said "just go for it"


----------



## mum2westiesGill

18/08
4.6

19/08
16.7 
Did 3.5u correction as my aviva expert meter advised. Went out for a meal last night. Had carvery - turkey, roast potatoes, yorkshire pud, cauliflower, broccoli, cranberry sauce, apple sauce, mint sauce, gravy - all very nice & bloused for but.........had apple pie & cream after & no bolus partly because I'm frightened of insulin stacking - didn't know I was going to have a dessert.


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> 19/08
> 16.7
> Did 3.5u correction as my aviva expert meter advised. Went out for a meal last night. Had carvery - turkey, roast potatoes, yorkshire pud, cauliflower, broccoli, cranberry sauce, apple sauce, mint sauce, gravy - all very nice & bloused for but.........had apple pie & cream after & no bolus partly because I'm frightened of insulin stacking - didn't know I was going to have a dessert.



I don't like stacking either, Gill. I don't particularly like guesstimating doses when I eat out...find it hard to relax afterwards.


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you. No I've not done my split yet. Wondering whether to do a couple of overnight basal tests or as my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes said "just go for it"



I'd just go for it probably, but then I like an experiment . That said I know I need less insulin at night so half the problem is already solved.  Good luck when you take the plunge


----------



## will2016

6.4 this morning, then 2 hours after lunch and a very busy day I tested again and was 6.2, so seems pretty good compared to my 9.5 to 11.5 I was regularly until a few months ago


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-9.


----------



## Bloden

Hiya. 3.6 for me. Wish the sun would come out!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning - 9.6


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 4.2 for me today.


----------



## will2016

5.3 today, mind I was shaky with it


----------



## stephknits

5.6 this am - very pleasantly surprised as i went to bed on a 13.2 having corrected for a very naughty and unplanned pavlova


----------



## Steff

Morning 6.4 here wowzers


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> Morning 6.4 here wowzers



Well done Steff


----------



## Newtothis

4.3 today after going to bed on a 6.9


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.6 for me, but a touch more Lantus for me today since that pesky pre-dinner high persists


----------



## AJLang

Morning KookyCat and everyone else 6.2 yesterday and 4.6 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.1 for me.


----------



## MacG3

5.1 and good morning all. Off to see the diabetes nurse today so we'll see what the old H1 test says.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 7.0 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon 5.4 for me this morning


----------



## will2016

4.6 uh? really? I mean seriously? lowest its ever been


----------



## Bloden

will2016 said:


> 4.6 uh? really? I mean seriously? lowest its ever been



Wey-hey!


----------



## Steff

Yesterday 7.7


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

8.3 which for me at present is good. Late supper last night so i guess that hasn't helped either lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning.  10.1...hmm.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4


----------



## will2016

6.8 today, happy considering I blew out on Chinese takeaway


----------



## mum2westiesGill

12.3 at lunchtime - fasting/breakfast test was skipped


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.3 for me today.


----------



## MacG3

Good one flower!

6.3 for me this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 10.7


----------



## Newtothis

Yesterday 4.0 and today 4.1 is this too low


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Yesterday 4.0 and today 4.1 is this too low



Not for you Amanda, if you are not on medication


----------



## Newtothis

Thanks Alan....xxxxx


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all .  My new favourite reading again this morning 4.9.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, after a 3.4 hypo in the night  This was over 7 hours after taking my meal bolus, and I don't use basal. I haven't had many hypos lately, so perhaps that's why I felt symptoms. They weren't strong, I hadn't got to sleep but just felt a little 'odd' so decided to test. I guess the novorapid decided to last much longer for some (Diabetic Fairy?) reason


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant 5.0 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today, after a 3.4 hypo in the night  This was over 7 hours after taking my meal bolus, and I don't use basal. I haven't had many hypos lately, so perhaps that's why I felt symptoms. They weren't strong, I hadn't got to sleep but just felt a little 'odd' so decided to test. I guess the novorapid decided to last much longer for some (Diabetic Fairy?) reason



That diabetic fairy is a nasty piece of work when you cross her.  I've started leaving her a chocolate at night that keeps her busy


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-6


----------



## will2016

7.8,  it was the chocolate cake made me do it


----------



## Newtothis

Test on right hand middle-finger - * 4.4* - Left hand middle finger *5*....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Test on right hand middle-finger - * 4.4* - Left hand middle finger *5*....



That's meter accuracy for you!  Both very acceptable results though!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, which is surprising since I had to stuff myself with carbs in the middle of the night after yet another hypo  Dozing, but felt odd so tested and 2.4, so I had three jelly babies which is normally sufficient for me. However, when I tested 20 mins later, still feeling odd, I was 2.3  Decided to get up again for a while and had a further 30g of carbs, rose to 8.9 around half an hour later and went back to bed.

Pretty sure this must be my own pancreas as I had a relatively low-carb meal - omelette with a few chips - so wouldn't even have had enough novorapid to cover the subsequent hypo treatment. Worrying, hope this is a short-term thing, like when it happened last time


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today, which is surprising since I had to stuff myself with carbs in the middle of the night after yet another hypo  Dozing, but felt odd so tested and 2.4, so I had three jelly babies which is normally sufficient for me. However, when I tested 20 mins later, still feeling odd, I was 2.3  Decided to get up again for a while and had a further 30g of carbs, rose to 8.9 around half an hour later and went back to bed.
> 
> Pretty sure this must be my own pancreas as I had a relatively low-carb meal - omelette with a few chips - so wouldn't even have had enough novorapid to cover the subsequent hypo treatment. Worrying, hope this is a short-term thing, like when it happened last time



Hope it calms down night time hypos are the worst .  For what's it's worth I'm pretty sure my pancreas likes to work at night, even if my basal is clearly running out early afternoon and I do no carb dinner, and I rock a double figure before bed I'll still wake in the 5's.  Even in hospital when my daytime figures were in the 40's I'd wake with single figures.  I'm petitioning for research on the nocturnal pancreas!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Hope it calms down night time hypos are the worst .  For what's it's worth I'm pretty sure my pancreas likes to work at night, even if my basal is clearly running out early afternoon and I do no carb dinner, and I rock a double figure before bed I'll still wake in the 5's.  Even in hospital when my daytime figures were in the 40's I'd wake with single figures.  I'm petitioning for research on the nocturnal pancreas!



Sign me up! My pancreas clearly still works as it covers all my basal needs, but I wonder what prompts it to work a bit too well one these rare occasions? Or maybe it's my alpha cells that aren't producing the correct amount of glucagon occasionally to counteract the insulin?


----------



## Flower

Good morning, well what a mix up , today my CGM was reading 4.9 which is about where I usually am in the morning, tested my bg to calibrate it and got 14.2  so tested bg again and got 6.9 

My CGM was very helpfully telling me there was a calibration error so have left my glucose sensor to warm up and start again. A technology/diabetes fail so far today.

I hope your nocturnal pancreas calms down Northerner and returns to its normal state


----------



## Susicue

Morming everyone, 9.9 this morning, have not been on for a while, have my eye screening on the 5th September, little worried this time as the problems with having to go back last year.


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> Morming everyone, 9.9 this morning, have not been on for a while, have my eye screening on the 5th September, little worried this time as the problems with having to go back last year.



I know the feeling Susicue, I hope it goes well for you


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi 

24/08
10.5 - lunch time

25/08
8.3 - breakfast


----------



## Pete H

Hello, 8-5


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today. Thankfully, no hypo. I was 4.8 before bed, which ought to have been fine, but I had a biscuit just in case - really shouldn't have to do that!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.9 for me this morning, clearly my new favourite


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 4.9 for me this morning, clearly my new favourite



Pretty darned perfect, I'd say!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Pretty darned perfect, I'd say!



We won't mention the toast and cashewnut butter required to get it, apparently I'm destined to eat supper


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-9


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-9



Good morning Pete  I notice your waking levels have crept up a bit lately, can you think of why it may be happening?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
13.2 this morning
woke at 4:25am with a hypo of 2.8 - felt very sweaty & shaky - ended up having 4 jelly babies plus 3 more besides 
at 15 minute check I was 4.2


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Good morning Pete  I notice your waking levels have crept up a bit lately, can you think of why it may be happening?



Yes mate, it's that evening treat while watching the football... Last night was a chunky KitKat    can go all day behaving myself but night time gets me


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Yes mate, it's that evening treat while watching the football... Last night was a chunky KitKat    can go all day behaving myself but night time gets me



As long as you know why, that's the main thing  Might be worth trying to find a less carby snack though!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a happy 5.0 today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## will2016

8.6 for 2 mornings :/ time to start behaving again


----------



## MacG3

Good Morning 5.4 this morning and a good nights sleep.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 for me this morning



Snap! 5.2 for me today also!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



Whoa! Ran out of chunky kitkats, I'm guessing?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.8 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Whoa! Ran out of chunky kitkats, I'm guessing?



Na had to get them out the house, gave them our kid


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 10.0 for me & had a chinese last night


----------



## Pine Marten

Late as usual! Good afternoon, 5.1 today (5.8 yesterday).


----------



## will2016

7.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## bigheadmike

Good morning.  A whopping 16.2 for me today. I went out last night and had some dinner, a small gyros tellar. which had no more than 30g carbs which i injected for. I did order a diet cola but i think i may have been given a normal one by mistake.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> Good morning.  A whopping 16.2 for me today. I went out last night and had some dinner, a small gyros tellar. which had no more than 30g carbs which i injected for. I did order a diet cola but i think i may have been given a normal one by mistake.



Wow! Sounds a likely culprit Mike, it's so common unfortunately  Either that or you had a night hypo and a rebound high. Hope things settle today and you aren't feeling too bad


----------



## bigheadmike

Thanks Northerner, I actually feel fine which leads me to believe it wasn't a hypo. I have corrected with my breakfast. good thing i am on an early s hift this morning. I wouldnt have liked that to go un noticed for long.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, 5.1 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a nice enough 5.4 today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Hi everyone. Had a run of good readings lately...until this morning's 9.5...but there is an explanation (went to bed high after late dinner out), so not to worry. Hope everyone is fine!


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone 5.2 for me this morning



Excellent Gill 



Bloden said:


> Hi everyone. Had a run of good readings lately...until this morning's 9.5...but there is an explanation (went to bed high after late dinner out), so not to worry. Hope everyone is fine!



As long as you know why, it's not so bad


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Excellent Gill




Thank you


----------



## will2016

6.4 today, so improving again


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 6.4 today, so improving again



Nice one Will


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## MacG3

Good morning 6.4 - lasagne will get me every time. But at least I don't have garlic bread anymore.


----------



## Northerner

MacG3 said:


> Good morning 6.4 - lasagne will get me every time. But at least I don't have garlic bread anymore.



6.4 is not too shabby at all after a lasagne  I know what you mean about the garlic bread, I'm the same with naan bread with a curry - had to give it up!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, an unusually high 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Oh no, 11.5 for me. Going on hols next week, so really want my doses fixed before leaving. Typical!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a too low 3.3 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Oh no, 11.5 for me. Going on hols next week, so really want my doses fixed before leaving. Typical!



The Diabetes Fairy has been sneaking a peek at your calendar! 



Flower said:


> Good morning  a too low 3.3 for me today.



Cue basal adjustments!


----------



## Steff

8.6 here.........


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone 11.4 for me this morning
- after a hypo of 2.4 at 06:12am - ate x4 jelly babies - retested 15 mins later & BG was then 6.4 - had follow up treatment which was x2 chocolate digestives


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> The Diabetes Fairy has been sneaking a peek at your calendar!



But we didn't decide to go on our hols until today! Sneaky fairy!


----------



## will2016

5.9 today  but I am so hungry


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## MacG3

7.4 for me this morning. Mixture of an early Chinese (injecting at 6pm) and a bit of a lay in and injecting after 12 hours, I always seem to get a bump. I will have to be good today.


----------



## Northerner

MacG3 said:


> 7.4 for me this morning. Mixture of an early Chinese (injecting at 6pm) and a bit of a lay in and injecting after 12 hours, I always seem to get a bump. I will have to be good today.



Not disastrous for an out-of-the-ordinary situation  Hope your resolve today pays dividends!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, hope your all well.. 8-0


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.2 for me. Knew it was coming - hungry all night!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.2 for me. Knew it was coming - hungry all night!



A bit of a contrast to yesterday!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning (bad morning for me this morning though) 20.9


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning (bad morning for me this morning though) 20.9



Wow, that is high  Do you know why it might have been so high?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> A bit of a contrast to yesterday!



Never a dull moment!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Wow, that is high  Do you know why it might have been so high?




I've put the details on this thread - hope you can come up with some answers for me


http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=47909


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.2 for me today, my basal tweaking has made things worse


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.2 for me today, my basal tweaking has made things worse



Oh dear  I hope you can find the right balance soon Flower. Does your CGM alarm when you go low like that?


----------



## Flower

Yes my CGM does alarm and suspends insulin to my pump for 2 hours if I go below 3.5  to hopefully let my bg rise or at least stop falling. My pump was in suspend mode this morning, it is a brilliant piece of technology but I need to try and get my basal rates sorted


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Yes my CGM does alarm and suspends insulin to my pump for 2 hours if I go below 3.5  to hopefully let my bg rise or at least stop falling. My pump was in suspend mode this morning, it is a brilliant piece of technology but I need to try and get my basal rates sorted



That is a comfort then, but as you say you don't want to sit back and rely on it. Hope you can crack it!


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3...


----------



## will2016

7.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## MacG3

Good morning. 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 for me today, work in progress....


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.4 for me today, work in progress....



You'll get there Flower  How are you sleeping at the moment? I wonder if the stress of the coming week's appointments are having an effect?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

!Buenos dias a todos!  8.5 for me - shouldn't have had a lie-in!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  8.0 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> You'll get there Flower  How are you sleeping at the moment? I wonder if the stress of the coming week's appointments are having an effect?



Thanks Northerner , it is an overwhelming worry about what this week's appointments might bring but the main thing keeping me awake is my CGM alarm! It doesn't just alarm once to indicate low glucose, it alarms with the same warning each time it updates -which is every 5 minutes  I really need to keep my night time blood glucose over 4 to shut it up, here's hoping!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner , it is an overwhelming worry about what this week's appointments might bring but the main thing keeping me awake is my CGM alarm! It doesn't just alarm once to indicate low glucose, it alarms with the same warning each time it updates -which is every 5 minutes  I really need to keep my night time blood glucose over 4 to shut it up, here's hoping!



I hope you have a better night tonight and it has no reason to disturb you


----------



## will2016

6.7 this morning, all good


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning all, 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Hiya.  7.1 here.


----------



## MacG3

Good morning 6.8 this morning and it's really confused me, I was expecting it to be lower. 

After a day out in Brighton yesterday, with a late and rather large lunch, I tested yesterday evening at 5.2 about 5 hours after the meal and a long walk. 

I wasn't going to have an evening meal so I took 8 rather than 10 units and had a lite yoghurt. 

There seems to be no logic in this diabetes thing


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a fabulous 4.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a fabulous 4.0 for me today.



Great to see!


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-0


----------



## AJLang

8.6 - a little high but I'm having to adjust my night time basals with regard to the gastroparesis and being on a diet - when I left the basals as they were I was getting crashing hypos in the middle of the night so I'm altering it day by day - ideally want to wake up at around 7 in the morning so that I don't need jelly babies for the Susie walk


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  3.8 this morning


----------



## will2016

7.6 oopsy must try harder


----------



## Laura davies

10.9 must try harder to


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## MacG3

Good morning. 5.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Mornin.  A sunny 6 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a slightly higher 4.2 today thanks to a "fun" sized packet of chocolate buttons before bed.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a slightly higher 4.2 today thanks to a "fun" sized packet of chocolate buttons before bed.



Looks like they did the trick  Have you had the appointment yet?


----------



## Flower

The answer was obviously chocolate buttons not less insulin, silly me Appointment tomorrow and one on Friday so pretty worried right now!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> The answer was obviously chocolate buttons not less insulin, silly me Appointment tomorrow and one on Friday so pretty worried right now!



Big {{{HUGS}}} I will be sending good vibes for you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.4 this morning


----------



## Laura davies

5.9 for me today


----------



## will2016

much better 6.2 today, so I am mostly within acceptable range so must be averaging ok I think


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.9 for me today, worry works better than chocolate buttons to raise glucose!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning? On Sunday  I altered my basal to cater for my new diet. I might need to tweak it but woke to 4.6 yesterday and 7.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.9 for me today, worry works better than chocolate buttons to raise glucose!



Fingers crossed for you 



AJLang said:


> Good morning? On Sunday  I altered my basal to cater for my new diet. I might need to tweak it but woke to 4.6 yesterday and 7.4 this morning



That's pretty good going Amanda, given the changes you are currently making to your diet, well done


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.9 for me today, worry works better than chocolate buttons to raise glucose!



Good luck flower, hope the first appointment isn't too arduous


----------



## MacG3

6.8 this morning, was expecting it to be lower. 

If this was tomorrow I could put it down to the 'Bake off bounce'


----------



## AJLang

That's pretty good going Amanda, given the changes you are currently making to your diet, well done [/QUOTE]

Thank you Northerner.  I was particularly pleased with it this morning as I had to guesstimate the carbs last night


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  10.5 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today.



Snap 5.2 is my favourite


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1 .


----------



## AJLang

A lovely 5.7 this morning on my "diet" basal


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> A lovely 5.7 this morning on my "diet" basal



Great result Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  3.1 for me this morning


----------



## will2016

7.2 oh bum


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.6 for me today


----------



## MacG3

Good morning. 5.1 this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-2


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.4 today (and yesterday).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  16.6 for me this morning & full of a headcold


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## MacG3

5.4 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.7 on my diet basal and 90% TBR


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Well my body has gone weird - diet basal AND 60% temporary basal woke me up at 6.3 but I haven't lost any weight


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a lowly 3.3 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, a lowly 3.3 for me today.



Good morning Flower, still struggling a bit with those waking levels! Hope you can crack them soon


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4 here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  14.0 for me this morning


----------



## will2016

6.6 today, missed posting for a few days, but it was rubbish anyway


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today - first waking level in the 4s for ages!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.7 for me today - first waking level in the 4s for ages!



Well done Northerner
6.3 at 2.30am  15.7 at 7am


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well done Northerner
> 6.3 at 2.30am  15.7 at 7am



That's quite a shift  Might it be a cannula problem, or last night's Chinese/gastroparesis problem?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northerner my guess is the Chinese/gastroparesis as my tummy is still full this morning.  Oh well it should behave itself today if I keep to my WW points


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi Northerner my guess is the Chinese/gastroparesis as my tummy is still full this morning.  Oh well it should behave itself today if I keep to my WW points



Well, at least it's not a mystery  Hope things improve as the day progresses


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. Lots of testing and blood using will sort it. I was told at a pump clinic by a pump rep that a lot of diabetics with gastroparesis give up. I thought that was really sad but I can understand why. Just so glad that I have the strength to deal with it


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant 4.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-7


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  6.0 this morning


----------



## will2016

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 for me this morning . Have also discovered another activity I must never take part in again because it causes hypos, removing bathroom sealant, which is a shame because it was such fun


----------



## MacG3

5.9 this morning.

Oh Kooky, I am so disappointed for you that you should be excluded from such an exciting activity. Surely there is a bathroom sealant removal support group? 



KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 for me this morning . Have also discovered another activity I must never take part in again because it causes hypos, removing bathroom sealant, which is a shame because it was such fun


----------



## bigheadmike

my reading this morning : a big fat question mark. why? you ask. I went to my cupboard this morning to my stacks of medical suppplies and have got no test strips in there. I am sure i recieved 6 boxes of them less than 2 weeks ago. Well i must go to the apotheke this morning and get some more. I am extpecting good readings though because my HbA1c came back as 5.4 this week. yay


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> my reading this morning : a big fat question mark. why? you ask. I went to my cupboard this morning to my stacks of medical suppplies and have got no test strips in there. I am sure i recieved 6 boxes of them less than 2 weeks ago. Well i must go to the apotheke this morning and get some more. I am extpecting good readings though because my HbA1c came back as 5.4 this week. yay



That's a terrific HbA1c Mike, well done!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 for me this morning . Have also discovered another activity I must never take part in again because it causes hypos, removing bathroom sealant, which is a shame because it was such fun



Phew! Thanks for the heads-up KC! I was going to attempt some bathroom sealant removal myself, but I think I might have to get the professionals in now - either that or a full medical support backup team


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 4.5 for me today.

Thanks for the sealant removal warning KookyC, mine was on my need to do list but as of now it's on my somebody else needs to do list


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4 ...


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-3.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  3.7 this morning


----------



## will2016

8.6 bum, not sure why


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a happy 5.0 today for me


----------



## Pete H

Hello, 8-1.


----------



## will2016

6.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.2 this morning



Low for you!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Low for you!



Yes, it's the Colin conundrum, I went to bed on a 5.2, should have had a few oatcakes, but it tricked me because for the previous few days it hadn't dropped much overnight so I thought I'd cracked it.  Course I should have known Colin was just having a rest


----------



## Steff

Morning eight six here


----------



## Bessiemay

Good morning. Never done this before as very up and down but 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning a 10 for me today


----------



## MacG3

Good morning. 6.1 this morning. That's after watching the bake off and drooling over the Swedish dome of cakeiness 



Flower said:


> Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.



3.9 is the lowest I've ever been, is that considered a hypo? Last time I was that low I just had a normal meal and delayed my injection for an hour to compensate. Did I miss out on a jelly baby opportunity?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Back from my hols in France. 8.0 for me - oops, had a lie-in. (better than yesterday's eye-popping 15). Hope everyone's OK.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.Back from my hols in France. 8.0 for me - oops, had a lie-in. (better than yesterday's eye-popping 15). Hope everyone's OK.



Hope you had a nice time!  Whereabouts in France did you go? I once spent a summer grape-picking in the South West (around Beziers) - loved it there


----------



## will2016

5.4 for me today, good as I woke up at 3 am with a rumbly tum and resisted the temptation to get up and snack


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> 5.4 for me today, good as I woke up at 3 am with a rumbly tum and resisted the temptation to get up and snack



That's excellent Will


----------



## D_G

4.9 for me but thats probably because i injected my levemir and went back to bed!!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope you had a nice time!  Whereabouts in France did you go? I once spent a summer grape-picking in the South West (around Beziers) - loved it there



Went to visit my cousin in the Languedoc (stunning!) and then on to some friends that live in the Alps (really stunning!). Went by car - 3,000 km!! France is BIG.  Think we'll fly next time.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Went to visit my cousin in the Languedoc (stunning!) and then on to some friends that live in the Alps (really stunning!). Went by car - 3,000 km!! France is BIG.  Think we'll fly next time.



Ah, Languedoc! That's where I was, in a small village called St Chinian (Qui veut vivre cent ans, choisit le St Chinian!)  Lovely people and beautiful countryside 

We also travelled through France, but on trains


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

MacG3 said:


> Good morning. 6.1 this morning. That's after watching the bake off and drooling over the Swedish dome of cakeiness
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9 is the lowest I've ever been, is that considered a hypo? Last time I was that low I just had a normal meal and delayed my injection for an hour to compensate. Did I miss out on a jelly baby opportunity?



Strictly speaking 3.9 is a hypo but not everyone treats it, I'd have had a couple of jelly babies and injected as normal but my DSN didn't like my approach.  We did eventually agree it was fine because I have a pretty speedy metabolism and I can at this point tell if I'm on a downward path (circling the drain and dropping rapidly).  So far so good.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Ah, Languedoc! That's where I was, in a small village called St Chinian (Qui veut vivre cent ans, choisit le St Chinian!)  Lovely people and beautiful countryside
> 
> We also travelled through France, but on trains



Oo, found it on the map, near the coast - my cousin's a 2-hour drive inland from Montpellier. You're right, lovely people and beautiful countryside. In fact, people were friendly everywhere we went. 

Anyway, morning all. A comfortable 6.3 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Bessiemay

Good morning all. Another 6.4 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7. 8 ..


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.4 this morning

10/09 - 6.0
11/09 - 8.8


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning  5.4 this morning
> 
> 10/09 - 6.0
> 11/09 - 8.8



Nice Gill, 5.4, get you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 7.3 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.5 for me, the result of a jelly baby requiring hypo at 3 am.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.5 for me, the result of a jelly baby requiring hypo at 3 am.



I'm guessing not just the one jelly baby?  Sorry to hear about the hypo, the night ones are the worst - hope you don't have too much of a hypo hangover


----------



## Flower

Definitely needed jelly babies in the plural  Bit of a hollow hypo head today to shake off!


----------



## Bessiemay

Hi there. 3.9 for me but was a bit late testing after getting up quite early.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  2.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning  2.1 this morning



What???


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> What???




I know! Have a look at my post on my "Lantus - Splitting" thread 
I've got an 80th birthday party to go to tonight


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A misty 6.4 for me - hope the sun comes out later.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an alright 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## Steff

Good morning 8.1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  2.9 this morning


----------



## will2016

8.3, I need to behave again


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 for me this morning, cheese oat cakes are the key


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 7.3 here. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a new week 4.0 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  7.0 this morning
- first night last night of reducing lantus - will have to wait another 3+ days to see any effects


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-7.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning  7.0 this morning
> - first night last night of reducing lantus - will have to wait another 3+ days to see any effects



That's much better than those 2s you were getting Gill!  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning my very favourite 5.2 reading this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  it's 6.0 for me.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning 10.2 for me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-1.. Own fault


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.4 this morning
- 2nd night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant 6.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.1 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 7.8 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  5.7 this morning
- 3rd night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u


12/09 - 16/09
Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 (2x hypos)
Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 (1x higher than target)
Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 (2x higher than target)
Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 (2x higher than target)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 4.8 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-4


----------



## staceyc

12.6 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  11.0 for me. Ouch.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  2.9 for me this morning
- 4th night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
- thinking of doing now doing another reduction from 18u to 16u because I seem to be having lots of hypos - what does anyone think please?

12/09 - 16/09
Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 (2x hypos)
Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 (1x higher than target)
Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 (2x higher than target)
Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 (2x higher than target)


----------



## Bessiemay

Good afternoon. Bit late posting but first thing was 4.6.


----------



## Bessiemay

Sorry gill I don't know enough to advise. Best wishes.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon 7.8 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-4


----------



## Bloden

Bore da pawb.  6.3 for me. Another beautiful Sept day here.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning   8.8 this morning
- 4th night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
- thinking of doing now doing another reduction from 18u to 16u because I seem to be having lots of hypos - what does anyone think please?

12/09 - 17/09
Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4  / 4.9 (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon  5.7 this morning
> - 3rd night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
> 
> 
> 12/09 - 16/09
> Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 (2x hypos)
> Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 (1x higher than target)
> Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 (1x hypo)
> Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 (2x higher than target)
> Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 (2x higher than target)



Hey Gill, those numbers are starting to look much better . Before bed and fasting still look a bit tricky with highs and hypos, on some days.  Maybe a little bit of focus on those for a few days will help.  I can't tell from the figures what the previous nights bedtime reading was in comparison to the fasting, but I'd be looking for no more than an increase or decrease of two overnight (the less the better).  So if bedtime reading was 16.6 and the reading was taken at least four/five hours after the rapid insulin, and you didn't eat anything after the test I'd want to wake between 14.6 and 18.6, which would tell me the basal was about right (assuming no dawn phenomena, which I don't get).  If it dropped to 7.4 for example I'd assume I had too much basal on board, if it went a great deal higher than 18.6 I'd assume too little basal for my overnight needs.  Once I'd tweaked my basal up or down and I think I've got it I basal test and see how it works out.  Nightime is my problem area too, so I've done a lot of overnight testing, in fact I think I'm starting to develop nocturnal habits.  Good work though Gill looks like you might just beat those highs into submission


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 8.3 here.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Bessiemay

Good morning 9.3 for me I did have an apple during the night with no bolus so that's about right.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 3.2 for me today, serves me right for drinking 2 glasses of wine last night, it was lovely wine though


----------



## mum2westiesGill

KookyCat said:


> Hey Gill, those numbers are starting to look much better . Before bed and fasting still look a bit tricky with highs and hypos, on some days.  Maybe a little bit of focus on those for a few days will help.  I can't tell from the figures what the previous nights bedtime reading was in comparison to the fasting, but I'd be looking for no more than an increase or decrease of two overnight (the less the better).  So if bedtime reading was 16.6 and the reading was taken at least four/five hours after the rapid insulin, and you didn't eat anything after the test I'd want to wake between 14.6 and 18.6, which would tell me the basal was about right (assuming no dawn phenomena, which I don't get).  If it dropped to 7.4 for example I'd assume I had too much basal on board, if it went a great deal higher than 18.6 I'd assume too little basal for my overnight needs.  Once I'd tweaked my basal up or down and I think I've got it I basal test and see how it works out.  Nightime is my problem area too, so I've done a lot of overnight testing, in fact I think I'm starting to develop nocturnal habits.  Good work though Gill looks like you might just beat those highs into submission




Hi KookyCat,
Thanks for your comments.
I'm dropping considerably from bedtime to waking/fasting as you can see from the bedtime readings then the fasting readings. I think I'm going to now reduce my lantus by 2u & see how that goes for 3+days then I will do some more overnight basal tests. I'm also hypoing inbtween breakfast lunch & dinner so all over the place really, I'm going through that many jelly babies at the moment that I think I should have them on repeat prescription lol. I have done the odd overnight testing recently & like you say you just start doing it automatically lol.




mum2westiesGill said:


> 12/09 - 17/09
> Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
> Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
> Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4  / 4.9 (1x hypo)
> Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
> Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  6.4 this morning
- 5th night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
- thinking of now doing another reduction from 18u to 16u because I seem to be having lots of hypos even inbetween times ie bfast lnch & dnnr - what does anyone think please?

12/09 - 17/09
Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 / 4.9 (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon  6.4 this morning
> - 5th night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
> - thinking of now doing another reduction from 18u to 16u because I seem to be having lots of hypos even inbetween times ie bfast lnch & dnnr - what does anyone think please?
> 
> 12/09 - 17/09
> Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
> Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
> Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 / 4.9 (1x hypo)
> Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
> Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)



Personally, I would be inclined to reduce it Gill, night hypos in particular are not good news  Hope you can find a happy medium soon! Might be an idea to get a pen that uses single units for lantus for more accurate fine-tuning. Some of those fasting numbers look very good, but when you consider how far you have fallen overnight then even those good ones suggest too much lantus.


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon  6.4 this morning
> - 5th night of lantus reduction from 20u to 18u
> - thinking of now doing another reduction from 18u to 16u because I seem to be having lots of hypos even inbetween times ie bfast lnch & dnnr - what does anyone think please?
> 
> 12/09 - 17/09
> Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
> Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
> Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 / 4.9 (1x hypo)
> Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
> Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)



Hi Gill

I'd give a reduction a try given the morning hypos, but might be worth doing some post meal tests as well, I find that me and the Lantus have a troublesome relationship, I take 16 units which works, but when I dial down to 14 I get a peak just before dinner.  At first I thought I needed to have more insulin at lunch, but when I did that I kept having hypos on my mid afternoon dog walk, but still crept up higher before dinner.  Then I had a lightbulb moment and tested post meal, and that showed me I was having too much rapid and not enough basal. I know the extra testing is a pain but it might help with that evening high situation that sometimes happens when you get to looking at your ratios.  We should all get an degree in self experimentation for this diabetes malarkey


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon  3.7 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Might be an idea to get a pen that uses single units for lantus for more accurate fine-tuning.




My pen for lantus is the clickstar which uses single units. My pen for humalog is the humapen luxura hd which uses half units.

Hi 9.0 for me  this morning
- have reduced lantus again so 1st night of lantus reduction from 18u to 16u

12/09 - 17/09
Fast: 5.4 / 2.1 / 2.9 / 7.0 / 5.4 / 5.7 / 2.9 (3x hypos)
Bf bfast: 7.4 / 5.4 / 11.7 / 7.0 / 6.8 / 5.8 / 5.9 (1x higher than target)
Bf lnch: 3.9 / 5.4 / 4.9 (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 5.8 / 10.6 / 9.1 / 4.6 (2x higher than target)
Bf bed: 16.6 / 16.8 / 7.7 / 13.7 / 8.0 (2x higher than target)
- 
18/09 - 20/09
Fast: 2.9 / 8.8 (1x hypo)
Bf bfast: 5.9 / 6.4
Bf lnch: 4.9 / 8.9
Bf dnnr:  4.8 / 6.1
Bf bed: 8.0 / 18.9 (1x higher than target)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, my very favourite 5.2 this morning


----------



## Bloden

What a morning! Hope the weather's nicer in the UK. 15.6 for me - NOT my favourite number!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> What a morning! Hope the weather's nicer in the UK. 15.6 for me - NOT my favourite number!



Goodness! What happened?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.0


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Goodness! What happened?



Who knows!? It was high at bedtime, but dropping nicely. I'm not ill or particularly stressed. It's a mystery.

Back down in range again now.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Who knows!? It was high at bedtime, but dropping nicely. I'm not ill or particularly stressed. It's a mystery.
> 
> Back down in range again now.



Weird  Your fingers weren't freshly out of the treacle tin were they?


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Who knows!? It was high at bedtime, but dropping nicely. I'm not ill or particularly stressed. It's a mystery.
> 
> Back down in range again now.



Glad you're back in range again now.  I love it when it peaks like that without provocation.  At least if there's cake involved there was some pleasure involved at some point, but no cake and a high is just not cricket


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  7.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Glad you're back in range again now.  I love it when it peaks like that without provocation.  At least if there's cake involved there was some pleasure involved at some point, but no cake and a high is just not cricket



No cake unfortunately - maybe I dreamt about cake.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Weird  Your fingers weren't freshly out of the treacle tin were they?



You two! I'm hungry for something sugary now!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me this chilly morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.after a restless night.


----------



## Bloden

Mornin!  Another soggy day.  A more comfortable 7.3 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 13-5..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 13-5..



Oh no! What happened Pete?


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Oh no! What happened Pete?



Our mom has been really ill the last three years but loads better now and last night was the first time she has eaten out in three years and she treated me, and this is the result of fish and chips ( with a lovely crispy ale batter ) and 1/2 a Lemonade.... Paid the price this morning but worth it to see our mom out and about again.....


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Our mom has been really ill the last three years but loads better now and last night was the first time she has eaten out in three years and she treated me, and this is the result of fish and chips ( with a lovely crispy ale batter ) and 1/2 a Lemonade.... Paid the price this morning but worth it to see our mom out and about again.....



Absolutely worth it Pete! Really pleased to hear the good news about your Mum


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  2.6 this morning
- 3rd night of lantus reduction


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Our mom has been really ill the last three years but loads better now and last night was the first time she has eaten out in three years and she treated me, and this is the result of fish and chips ( with a lovely crispy ale batter ) and 1/2 a Lemonade.... Paid the price this morning but worth it to see our mom out and about again.....



Glad to hear your mum's better, and that you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## KookyCat

My very favourite 5.2 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-2


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Ooo, 6.3. And it looks like the sun's coming out.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you KookyC with your favourite, a 5.2 for me today


----------



## Redkite

Hmm, my son was 5.2 at 4am, but a dodgy 4.1 at 6.45.  In between those times he was up chasing out an intruding cat (not ours!).


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you KookyC with your favourite, a 5.2 for me today



All the best people are rocking that figure today Flower


----------



## KookyCat

Redkite said:


> Hmm, my son was 5.2 at 4am, but a dodgy 4.1 at 6.45.  In between those times he was up chasing out an intruding cat (not ours!).



I think he might well have been 5.2 but for that feline intruder so clearly he's one of the cool dudes today 

In my old house I used to get a goose intruder from the nearby reservoir, resident pussy cat used to hiss and spit then do a runner.  It used to eat the cat food, have a wander round then toddle off.  It bit me a couple of times during forced evacuations so I gave in in the end, I miss it now


----------



## Steff

Afternoon, 8.2


----------



## Redkite

KookyCat said:


> I think he might well have been 5.2 but for that feline intruder so clearly he's one of the cool dudes today
> 
> In my old house I used to get a goose intruder from the nearby reservoir, resident pussy cat used to hiss and spit then do a runner.  It used to eat the cat food, have a wander round then toddle off.  It bit me a couple of times during forced evacuations so I gave in in the end, I miss it now



 how did a goose get in through the cat flap?


----------



## KookyCat

Redkite said:


> how did a goose get in through the cat flap?



No cat flap, it came through the patio doors!  He used to wait in the garden then I'd open one side of the patio doors for the cat, nip off for a shower, then he'd be there in the kitchen.  Now that I think on it I was probably quite lucky it wasn't an axe murderer staring back   if I didn't get up early enough for him to steal breakfast he would present himself on the balconnette thingy in the bedroom, and if the balcony door was open which is often was (I'm surprised im still alive to be honest) he'd stride in and start hissing and flapping.  I really do miss that cantankerous old goose


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  5.2 for me this morning
- 4th night of lantus reduction


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening  5.2 for me this morning
> - 4th night of lantus reduction



Another 5.2, good work Gill that's my favourite reading


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me this morning despite the devastating news that Jason Orange has left Take That, clearly the most important global news today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-4..


----------



## Bloden

Take That got back together?

5.1 today...that's better.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an unusual 11.5 today, hospital appointment nerves


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  8.9 this morning
- 5th night of lantus reduction


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  an unusual 11.5 today, hospital appointment nerves



Good luck with the appt, Flower.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a 6.9 for me this morning, high for me so I'm assuming it's this cold I'm brewing


----------



## Steff

Morning 
Yesterday 8.0
Today 7.7


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-7


----------



## Bloden

Hi'y'all.  11.3 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a nice enough 4.9 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  3.9 this morning
- 6th night of lantus reduction


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

26.1 at 4am and I have no idea why. 7 units of humalog and 2.5 hours later still 19


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, 14-5 but that's after taking cough medicine half the night, only got normal not the no sugar, feel rough just what to go home.....


----------



## Bloden

Aw, poor you, Pete. Try Robitussin sugar-free. Works a treat.

8.4 here. My fault - had juice at 3am cos thought I was heading for a hypo. Der!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> 26.1 at 4am and I have no idea why. 7 units of humalog and 2.5 hours later still 19



Ouch! Hope it's coming down, aj.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Ouch! Hope it's coming down, aj.



Thanks Bloden going in the right direction. 12.4 after 11 units of corrections -  1 unit usually brings me down by 3


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  15.0 for me this morning




mum2westiesGill said:


> Last night:
> teatime - 20:02pm - 10.4
> -  Went to Ask & ate Risotto/tender chicken breast slices/sautéed mshrooms in a crmy white wine sce/tiramisu
> - forgot to do 1.5u bolus correction with my bolus injection for the meal
> bedtime - no bedtime test
> - after bedtime test ate 6x plain digective biscuits and no bolus


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thanks Bloden going in the right direction. 12.4 after 11 units of corrections -  1 unit usually brings me down by 3



That's a relief. Hope it stayed down.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning my favourite today, 5.2, although the nightime hypos are back boo hiss


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 5.3 here.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  13.8 this morning
- might not have done BI last night


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> That's a relief. Hope it stayed down.



Thanks Bloden I had to do corrections during the day but managed to get it into single figures and keep it there, thank goodness


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## maxjoe121

Mine was 6.6 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.4 here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a new week 4.9 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  5.4 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening  5.4 this morning



Nice reading Gill


----------



## KookyCat

Mornings 5.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Mornings 5.3 for me today


That's brilliant KookyCat.  Mine was 7.0 which I'm really pleased with after my stressful day yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today after a hot and restless night.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-6


----------



## Bloden

Morning! Ooo, 9.2. My fault...must be more disciplined!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a not so happy 12.6 today, absolutely no idea why


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a not so happy 12.6 today, absolutely no idea why



It seems a few of us are getting higher than usual levels today, I wonder if it's anything to do with the change of seasons? It's as good an explanation as any! 

Hope everyone's levels settle down and you have better numbers tomorrow


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.3 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  3.5 this morning


23/09 - 29/09
Fast: 2.6 / 8.9 / 3.9 / 15.0 / 13.8 / 5.4 (2x hypos) (2x high)
Bf bfast: 10.2 / 5.2 / 9.8 / 6.4 (2.5 bef) / 21.3 / 6.7 (1x hypo) (3x high)
Bf lnch: 4.5 (2.7 bef) / 5.0 (3.2 bef) / 8.7 / 7.8 / 14.0 (2x hypo) (1x high)
Bf dnnr: 6.0 / 5.8 / 6.0 / 10.4 / 10.7 / 13.2 / 10.1 (4x high)
Bf bed: 4.8 (3.7 bef) / 9.0 / 6.2 / 14.7 / 12.4 / 6.0 (1x hypo) (2x high)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today - gave up on the notion of sleep at 4am


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today - gave up on the notion of sleep at 4am



Oh dear, is it still warm and sticky down there?  

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Oh dear, is it still warm and sticky down there?
> 
> 5.3 for me this morning



It is indeed!  My house is also warmer because of the cavity wall insulation put in earlier in the year, but I'm sure I won't be complaining about it later in the year! 

Nice number KC


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 7.1 here.


----------



## MacG3

4.8 for me this morning, woke up sweaty and thought might be having a hypo but nope it was just the weather.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-6


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a much better 4.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> It is indeed!  My house is also warmer because of the cavity wall insulation put in earlier in the year, but I'm sure I won't be complaining about it later in the year!
> 
> Nice number KC



It's quite chippy here at the moment, although we had a few humid days last week.  You'll be glad of that insulation soon I'm sure.  5.3 might be my new favourite


----------



## HERE TINTIN

10.0 for me today, raining cats and dogs here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  2.5 for me this morning


23/09 - 30/09
Fast: 2.6 / 8.9 / 3.9 / 15.0 / 13.8 / 5.4  / 3.5 (3x hypos) (2x high)
Bf bfast: 10.2 / 5.2 / 9.8 / 6.4 (2.5 bef) / 21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 (1x hypo) (2x high) 
Bf lnch: 4.5 (2.7 bef) / 5.0 (3.2 bef) / 8.7 / 7.8 / 14.0 / 6.4 (2x hypo) (1x high)
Bf dnnr: 6.0 / 5.8 / 6.0 / 10.4 / 10.7 / 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 (4x high)
Bf bed: 4.8 (3.7 bef) / 9.0 / 6.2 / 14.7 / 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 (1x hypo) (2x high)


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 8/4 here


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today.



Hope you managed to get some sleep last night, Northener. 

Morning all. 7.7 here and feeling really fed up - ho hum. Anyone know any dbs jokes?


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.1 for me today. I can't think of an explanation


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning, 3.1 for me today. I can't think of an explanation



Ouch!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  14.9 for me this morning
- 14.9 was when I very first woke
- or going off my chat over the phone earlier with my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes 12.2 bf bfast


25/09 - 01/10
Fstng:  8.9 / 3.9 / 15.0 / 13.8 / 5.4  / 3.5 / 2.5 (3x hypos) (2x high) 
Bf bfast: 9.8 / 6.4 (2.5 bef) / 21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 (1x hypo) (3x high)
Bf lnch: 8.7 / 7.8 / 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 (2x high)
Bf dnnr: 6.0 / 10.4 / 10.7 / 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 (5x high)
Bf bed: 6.2 / 14.7 11 / 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) (1x hypo) (2x high)


Phone call with my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes:
Fstng readings:
- no point in doing these tests because fasting is when you've not actually had anything to eat
- moving around ie general downstairs upstairs moving around the home dosen't really matter unless you've been doing something really strenous
Bf bfast readings:
- use this as the fasting & also bf bfast reading because you've not had anything to eat
- the first reading of the day is the one to concentrate on to see if BI needs reducing or decreasing
- maybe increase lantus by just 2u because of the 9.8 & the 9.1 which aren't really too bad. 23.1 was a one off because of possibly forgetting BI the previous night 
Bf bed readings:
- if in double figures ie the 14.7 reading just do a couple of units of bolus


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon  14.9 for me this morning
> - 14.9 was when I very first woke
> - or going off my chat over the phone earlier with my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes 12.2 bf bfast
> 
> 
> 25/09 - 01/10
> Fstng:  8.9 / 3.9 / 15.0 / 13.8 / 5.4  / 3.5 / 2.5 (3x hypos) (2x high)
> Bf bfast: 9.8 / 6.4 (2.5 bef) / 21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 (1x hypo) (3x high)
> Bf lnch: 8.7 / 7.8 / 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 (2x high)
> Bf dnnr: 6.0 / 10.4 / 10.7 / 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 (5x high)
> Bf bed: 6.2 / 14.7 11 / 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) (1x hypo) (2x high)
> 
> 
> Phone call with my practice nurse who looks after my diabetes:
> Fstng readings:
> - no point in doing these tests because fasting is when you've not actually had anything to eat
> - moving around ie general downstairs upstairs moving around the home dosen't really matter unless you've been doing something really strenous
> Bf bfast readings:
> - use this as the fasting & also bf bfast reading because you've not had anything to eat
> - the first reading of the day is the one to concentrate on to see if BI needs reducing or decreasing
> - maybe increase lantus by just 2u because of the 9.8 & the 9.1 which aren't really too bad. 23.1 was a one off because of possibly forgetting BI the previous night
> Bf bed readings:
> - if in double figures ie the 14.7 reading just do a couple of units of bolus



Gill is the nurse a DSN?  The advice to increase the Lantus seems to be based on one reading that includes a hypo correction.  That doesn't sound logical to me or have I misunderstood?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

KookyCat said:


> Gill is the nurse a DSN?  The advice to increase the Lantus seems to be based on one reading that includes a hypo correction.  That doesn't sound logical to me or have I misunderstood?




Hi KookyCat,
No the nurse isn't a DSN she's the practice nurse who looks after my diabetes. She's a practice nurse but also trained to do diabetes care. 
The advice to increase lantus by just 2u was because of the 2 readings 9.8 & 9.1 bf bfast


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi KookyCat,
> No the nurse isn't a DSN she's the practice nurse who looks after my diabetes. She's a practice nurse but also trained to do diabetes care.
> The advice to increase lantus by just 2u was because of the 2 readings 9.8 & 9.1 bf bfast



I might be misunderstanding the figures Gill (brain like mush!), was the 9.1 before brekkie reading the same day as the fasting reading of 2.5?  Or was that a different day? It looked to me like you woke at 2.5 and then were 9.1 before breakfast after you'd treated the hypo.  Have I got myself muddled by the figures?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

KookyCat said:


> was the 9.1 before brekkie reading the same day as the fasting reading of 2.5?  Or was that a different day? It looked to me like you woke at 2.5 and then were 9.1 before breakfast after you'd treated the hypo.  Have I got myself muddled by the figures?




Yes the 9.1 before brekki reading was the same day as the fasting reading of 2.5. The hypo was one of those hunger hypos so I ended up eating 6x jelly babies 30g of carbs instead of my usual 4x then 15 mins later when I did a hypo chek I ate 2x plain digestives which were 18g carbs  altogether for my follow up treatment.


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Yes the 9.1 before brekki reading was the same day as the fasting reading of 2.5. The hypo was one of those hunger hypos so I ended up eating 6x jelly babies 30g of carbs instead of my usual 4x then 15 mins later when I did a hypo chek I ate 2x plain digestives which were 18g carbs  altogether for my follow up treatment.



Anything under 2.7 gives me the hunger usually, the last one I had I just happened to be in Costa coffee and I practically inhaled a toffee muffin   Right so, i wonder if the nurse realised that 9.1 was the result of treating a hypo?  I still looks to me from reading your other posts that you're dropping overnight quite a bit, and turning the basal up by two units might well make that worse not better.  If you look at your bedtime readings and the fasting readings over the last week how many points are you dropping or rising overnight?


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.1 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.0 for me, yippee.


----------



## Amberzak

7.3. Yay.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

KookyCat said:


> Anything under 2.7 gives me the hunger usually, the last one I had I just happened to be in Costa coffee and I practically inhaled a toffee muffin   Right so, i wonder if the nurse realised that 9.1 was the result of treating a hypo?  I still looks to me from reading your other posts that you're dropping overnight quite a bit, and turning the basal up by two units might well make that worse not better.  If you look at your bedtime readings and the fasting readings over the last week how many points are you dropping or rising overnight?




25/09 - 01/10
Fstng: 8.9 / 3.9 / 15.0 / 13.8 / 5.4 / 3.5 / 2.5 (3x hypos) (2x high) 
Bf bfast: 9.8 / 6.4 (2.5 bef) / 21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 (1x hypo) (3x high)
Bf lnch: 8.7 / 7.8 / 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 (2x high)
Bf dnnr: 6.0 / 10.4 / 10.7 / 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 (5x high)
Bf bed: 6.2 / 14.7 11 / 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) (1x hypo) (2x high)

these are going off fasting readings - as soon as I get up
25/09 - bef bed: 6.2 - 26/09 - fstng: 3.9 - 2.3mmol drop
26/09 - bef bed: no test - 27/09 - fstng: 15.0 - can't compare
27/09 - bef bed: 14.7 - 28/09 - fstng: 13.8 - 0.9mmol drop
28/09 - bf bed: no test - 29/09 - fstng: 5.4 - can't compare
29/09 - bf bed: 6.0 - 30/09 - fstng: 3.5 - 2.5mmol drop
30/09 - bf bed: 9.1 - 01/10: fstng 2.5 - 6.6mmol drop

going off breakfast readings as my nurse suggested I do there is a difference because by then I've gone higher because your body releases glucose basically as soon as you wake up to give you an energy boost before breakfast


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  10.7 for me this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 9! That'll learn me to have a lie-in.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## Bloden

Good morning! 4.8 for me!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  13.7 this morning
7.7 yesterday morning (04/10)
- reduced lantus last night by 2u because have seen some drops from bedtime to fasting so have gone from 16u to 14u

28/09 - 04/10
Fast:  13.8 / 5.4  / 3.5 / 2.5 / 14.9 (1x hypo) (2x high) 
Bf bfast:   21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 / 12.2 / 10.7 / 7.7 (0x hypo) (3x high)
Bf lnch: 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 / 6.8 / 7.9 (2x high)
Bf dnnr: 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 / 6.4 / 18.5 / 11.9 (5x high)
Bf bed: 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) / 8.6 / 8.6 / 13.2 (1x hypo) (2x high)

Bed/fasting
12.4/5.4 (dropped by 7 mmol)
6.0/3.5 (dropped by 2.5 mmol)
9.1/2.5 (dropped by 6.6 mmol)
6.0/14.9 (rose by 8.9 mmol)
8.6/10.7 (rose by 2.1 mmol)
8.6/7.7 (dropped by 0.9 mmol)
13.2


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 f'me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 13.6 for me thanks to a 2.3 hypo in the night


----------



## Amberzak

Morning. 5.3 today. Best it's been for me in ages.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning, 13.6 for me thanks to a 2.3 hypo in the night



Hope it's coming down for you now Flower.  Night time hypos are horrid


----------



## Flower

Thanks KookyC, my bg has plummeted by a massive 0.2 mmol in 2 hours  more correction is needed!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  5.9 for me this morning
- 2nd night of lantus reduction

28/09 - 06/10
Fast:  13.8 / 5.4  / 3.5 / 2.5 / 14.9 / 13.7 (2x hypo) (3x high) 
Bf bfast:   21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 / 12.2 / 10.7 / 7.7 / 12.3 (0x hypo) (4x high)
Bf lnch: 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 / 6.8 / 7.9 / 9.7 (2x high)
Bf dnnr: 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 / 6.4 / 18.5 / 11.9 / 8.1 (5x high)
Bf bed: 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) / 8.6 / 8.6 / 13.2 / 17.1 (1x hypo) (3x high)

Bed/fasting
12.4/5.4 (dropped by 7 mmol)
6.0/3.5 (dropped by 2.5 mmol)
9.1/2.5 (dropped by 6.6 mmol)
6.0/14.9 (rose by 8.9 mmol)
8.6/10.7 (rose by 2.1 mmol)
8.6/7.7 (dropped by 0.9 mmol)
13.2/13.7 (rose by 0.5 mmol)
17.1/5.9 (dropped by 11.2)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning my very favourite 5.2


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone.  4.8 here.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant 4.4 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  18.1 this morning 
- that'll teach me to have several+ slices of ham(protein) with salad cream followed by 1x digestive biscuit(10g cho) & 1x jelly baby(5g cho) with no bolus!
- 3rd night of reducing BI


28/09 - 06/10
Fast: 13.8 / 5.4 / 3.5 / 2.5 / 14.9 / 13.7 (2x hypo) (3x high) 
Bf bfast: 21.3 / 6.7 / 5.9 / 9.1 / 12.2 / 10.7 / 7.7 / 12.3 (0x hypo) (4x high)
Bf lnch: 14.0 / 6.4 / 14.0 / 6.8 / 7.9 / 9.7 (2x high)
Bf dnnr: 13.2 / 10.1 / 7.5 / 12.0 / 6.4 / 18.5 / 11.9 / 8.1 (5x high)
Bf bed: 12.4 / 6.0 / 9.1 / 6.0 (3.9 bef) / 8.6 / 8.6 / 13.2 / 17.1 (1x hypo) (3x high)

Bed/fasting
12.4/5.4 (dropped by 7 mmol)
6.0/3.5 (dropped by 2.5 mmol)
9.1/2.5 (dropped by 6.6 mmol)
6.0/14.9 (rose by 8.9 mmol)
8.6/10.7 (rose by 2.1 mmol)
8.6/7.7 (dropped by 0.9 mmol)
13.2/13.7 (rose by 0.5 mmol)
17.1/5.9 (dropped by 11.2)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning my very favourite 5.2


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 3.1 here, and a beautiful autumn day.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning my very favourite 5.2



5.2 again! How do you do it?!


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning my very favourite 5.2



Morning, I'll join you on your favourite KookyC, 5.2 for me as well


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> 5.2 again! How do you do it?!



Witchcraft 





Flower said:


> Morning, I'll join you on your favourite KookyC, 5.2 for me as well



Snip snap, you know I love a 5.2


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  7.4 this morning
 - 4th night of lantus reduction


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner 6.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner 6.0 for me



That's an excellent number to start the day Amanda, I hope it heralds a good day for you


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. I was also hoping that it was a sign that the day will be good


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.6 for me today



Brilliant KookyCat


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Brilliant KookyCat



Thanks AJ, I suspects Patty pancreas is revving up for another one of her paddies, she was resolute yesterday in her mission to stay under 5 even after a slice of cheese pie and an egg custard 

Best of luck today, I'll be sending my best positive vibes


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 9.9! Maybe I shouldn't eat pasta in the evening!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-9


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon  3.3 for me this morning - on waking


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, my very favourite 5.2 today, after several days of fairly constant rebounding to hypo every few hours.  Went to bed on a 10.8 though (carb counting malfunction involving a shepherd's pie and fear that even a half unit correction might send me down the drain), looks like another super exciting Lantus reduction routine.  Honeymoon, shmoneymoon


----------



## Northerner

Love the 5.2 KC  But as you say, a 5.6 drop overnight is a little worrying, hope the reduction helps. I was 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Love the 5.2 KC  But as you say, a 5.6 drop overnight is a little worrying, hope the reduction helps. I was 6.4 this morning.



My body loves a 5.2, I've developed a weird rebound to 5.2/5.3 before meals 80% of the time, elastic nocturnal pancreas


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a Friday 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Friday 5.0 for me today.



Ah, great number Flower!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  6.9 this morning on waking
- bedtime - 2308pm - 13.2
- teatime - 1955pm - 6.2
- no snacking in between teatime & bedtime
- ate 1x oven bottom muffin with salmon & crisps 47g carbs & bolused for these  at bedtime
- a short while after bolusing for supper ate 2x digestive biscuits 20g carbs which I chose not to bolus for because of any insulin stacking on going to bed


----------



## will2016

7.9 today, just back from holiday and forgot my meter again, deliberate mistake?, and considering I was travelling and eating the wrong things yesterday I have to be pleased


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 5.1 today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone 8.1 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  15.8 this morning on waking
- bedtime - no test 
- teatime - 2000pm - 6.0
- went out for birthday meal & tested again after meal at 2148pm & reading then was 17.9 
- ate approx 82g of carbs & meter advised 11u bolus which was done


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 for me, after hypo week last week I now seem to be running a teeny bit higher, I think it's because I threatened Lantus with a reduction


----------



## Steff

Morning 7/4


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.8 for me, after hypo week last week I now seem to be running a teeny bit higher, I think it's because I threatened Lantus with a reduction



It's an interesting strategy - 'intimidation of medication'  I wonder if it's got anything to do with the change of season? I've always had a variation at this time of year due to lower light levels and colder weather.

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

I like the idea of 'intimidation medication' , I will issue a warning with each bolus today and see what happens.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> I like the idea of 'intimidation medication' , I will issue a warning with each bolus today and see what happens.



I will collate the results of our highly-scientific study and publish our ground-breaking new discovery once we have gathered data from a couple more people - the media will go wild!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  18.8 on waking
- bedtime - 2340pm - 15.3
- teatime - 1939pm - 10.6


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.8 this morning, the intimidation might be failing


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning All A very pleasing 6 for me -)


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning All A very pleasing 6 for me -)



That's terrific Linda!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 4.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  a 4.8 for me today.



Snap . I believe all the chic people are rocking that figure today.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning All A very pleasing 6 for me -)



Excellent work Lindarose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Kooky Now I want to be chic at 4.8! Well done you all!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Snap . I believe all the chic people are rocking that figure today.



Hmm...my 2.1 and 2.7 last night added together make 4.8, does that count? Can I be chic too?


----------



## Lindarose

You know I think Carol Vorderman could come up with a formula to get me there too!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Hmm...my 2.1 and 2.7 last night added together make 4.8, does that count? Can I be chic too?



You're always chic Northerner, course did I mention that my version of chic currently involves walking socks, a vest, a jumper, a fleece jumper and a fleece hoodie in a dashing array of colours.....


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> You know I think Carol Vorderman could come up with a formula to get me there too!



How about. 1.2 correction factor based on the fact that you have to use insulin made by your very own pancreas, so 6 minus the 1.2 correction factor makes.....a chic 4.8


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Lindarose

Maybe you are carol in disguise? Well calculated!


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Snap . I believe all the chic people are rocking that figure today.



I'm chic with bells and whistles today, fleece hoodie with hot water bottle in the kangaroo pocket positioned carefully to avoid cooking my pump. It takes some working at to be in the chic 4.8 crew


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I'm chic with bells and whistles today, fleece hoodie with hot water bottle in the kangaroo pocket positioned carefully to avoid cooking my pump. It takes some working at to be in the chic 4.8 crew



I'm rocking Northern chic, t-shirt and shorts in this balmy Southern weather


----------



## Bloden

I'm decked out in a rather dashing cold today, in a beguiling shade of green. Fasting bg's in the 10s all weekend. At least today is a national holiday in Spain...sofa, here I come!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> I'm decked out in a rather dashing cold today, in a beguiling shade of green. Fasting bg's in the 10s all weekend. At least today is a national holiday in Spain...sofa, here I come!



Aw! Get well soon!


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, Northener. Always happens when classes start again - children are seeeeeething with germs!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener. Always happens when classes start again - children are seeeeeething with germs!



Can't you keep them in a separate room?


----------



## Bloden

Or they could stay at home?! But then I'd be unemployed!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning 6.8 here Must be shock of getting up earlier!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me today, after a very restless nights sleep, bah humbug


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A snotty 10.9 here. Don't think I'm going to work today!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A snotty 10.9 here. Don't think I'm going to work today!



Oh dear  Get well soon!


----------



## Bloden

Thanks! I just hope OH doesn't get it - he only gets man colds.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-5


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 7-5



Morning Pete, how are things going for you? You seem pretty steady on waking between 7 and 8 which is good - steady is far better for you than wild swings in levels  You're just stubbornly above that 7 mmol/l though, perhaps a small increase in medication would help? (Can't remember what you are on currently)


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Thanks! I just hope OH doesn't get it - he only gets man colds.



Better hope man flu doesn't hit the OH otherwise civilisation will grind to a halt


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.1 today.



Smashing number!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Morning Pete, how are things going for you? You seem pretty steady on waking between 7 and 8 which is good - steady is far better for you than wild swings in levels  You're just stubbornly above that 7 mmol/l though, perhaps a small increase in medication would help? (Can't remember what you are on currently)



Hi there alan, it's Gliclazide 80 mg should be twice a day, but flat out at work and working on my own not eating though the day, then it's home nice tea and bed a couple of hours later, that's why numbers are little higher ..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Hi there alan, it's Gliclazide 80 mg should be twice a day, but flat out at work and working on my own not eating though the day, then it's home nice tea and bed a couple of hours later, that's why numbers are little higher ..



I see. Well, in that case you are doing well  A friend of mine used to work in the butcher's but he got sacked because he kept eating the raw tripe throughout the day! Fancy that? It's low-carb!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> I see. Well, in that case you are doing well  A friend of mine used to work in the butcher's but he got sacked because he kept eating the raw tripe throughout the day! Fancy that? It's low-carb!



Na it's not for me mate....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted on this thread since 12/10
13/10 - 8.9 on waking
- bedtime (12/10) - 2340pm - 6.3
 - teatime (12/10) - 1957pm - 8.3

this morning 15.1 on waking
- bedtime - 2349pm - 7.7
 - teatime - 1935pm - 8.1


----------



## Steff

Afternoon, 7.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Did you have a better night? 6.2 here


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.8 for me - I blame it on this cold!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.3 TV ready meals whilst I'm on my own are giving me better night time control


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today.



Perfect!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  this morning 11.4 on waking
- bedtime - no bedtime test
- no bedtime test done because I ate a snack during the evening at 2144pm which was 1x pk of mini cheddars 13g carbs & 0.5u bolus 
- then just before going to bed I ate 2x digestive biscuits but with no bolus which I know I should do
- teatime - 1917pm - 11.9
- during the night - 0545am - 19.8 - meter advised 5u of correction but I did just 3u

Still don't know whether to split my lantus arghhhh!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me today.



Snap, 5.7 for me too...chic


----------



## Lindarose

Morning 5.9! -)


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning 5.9! -)



Good work Lindarose . Very very chic


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning 5.9! -)



Superb! See, you are getting there!


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou both Great feeling!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning. 7-4


----------



## Bloden

Hello everybody.  4.1 here - at last. Still coughing up ectoplasm tho (sorry if you're eating).


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Hello everybody.  4.1 here - at last. Still coughing up ectoplasm tho (sorry if you're eating).



Yay(ish), that's a ya for the lower blood sugar (have a jelly baby before breakfast), and a y(ish)/y(uck)for the ectoplasm.  On the ectoplasm front, I hope that's left you in time for the weekend


----------



## Bloden

Thanks Kcat. It's a weekend on the sofa, I fear.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a not so chic 9.9 for me today, no idea why


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  a not so chic 9.9 for me today, no idea why



hope it comes down Flower, hate that when there's no reason for it


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   7.4 this morning on waking
- bedtime - 2321pm - 6.1
- ate 1 plain digestive biscuit 20g cho after bedtime test because BG was lower than bedtime target range of 8 - 12 - meter advised no bolus for the amount of carbs eaten
- teatime - 1920pm - 16.6
- this high BG may or may not have been stress/worrying 

Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI last night so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the split Gill


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A remarkable 4.8 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A remarkable 4.8 for me today!



Blimey, you're definitely chic today .  My very favourite 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Well done! I'm ok with 6.2 Up a bit earlier so now going to attempt 15 mins on stepper to improve daytime readings Not sure ile be able to keep this up!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Well done! I'm ok with 6.2 Up a bit earlier so now going to attempt 15 mins on stepper to improve daytime readings Not sure ile be able to keep this up!



Good for you Linda, hope it helps! Might not be instant, but doing it regularly should pay dividends


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Well done! I'm ok with 6.2 Up a bit earlier so now going to attempt 15 mins on stepper to improve daytime readings Not sure ile be able to keep this up!



Go LindaRose!  I'm far too clumsy for a stepper, I'd need a crash mat


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Well failure here Did 10 minutes which felt like an hour! Now recovering with my morning cuppa Def too early for stepping Will have to think of some thing else less energetic!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A very comfortable 6.1 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant 5.0 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   19.6 this morning on waking
- bedtime - 2308pm - 7.4
- ate supper of 33g carbs because of bedtime reading being lower than bedtime target of 8 - 12 & which I bloused for  but a short while after ended up dipping into the biscuits & ate 2x digestives 20g carbs but with no bolus but my thinking was that I had only just bloused & didn't want to do any more on going to bed
- teatime - 1911pm - 7.9
- no evening snacking

- was my high BG on fasting because of the biscuits & no bolus 

Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> - was my high BG on fasting because of the biscuits & no bolus
> 
> Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am



It would have been better if you hadn't had the extra biscuits Gill, because it makes it difficult to tell whether you were high because of them, or because of the lantus reduction, or both. I would try tonight without having anything extra after tea, except something no-carb like cheese or cold meat, then you will have a better idea of what is happening.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 for me today, and a steaming hot mug of coffee.....ah


----------



## Bloden

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A very comfortable 6.1 here.



Same again today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning! It's confession time here Very bad day yest hardly tested as knew after eating the lion bar and kitkat (think the choc quiz set me off!) that I was going from bad to worse! Finished with a fajita as friends round and didn't want to be different At least I resisted apple crumble Anyway stupid me 7.3 and no surprises there Back on track today Feeling guilty and disappointed in myself  -(


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning! It's confession time here Very bad day yest hardly tested as knew after eating the lion bar and kitkat (think the choc quiz set me off!) that I was going from bad to worse! Finished with a fajita as friends round and didn't want to be different At least I resisted apple crumble Anyway stupid me 7.3 and no surprises there Back on track today Feeling guilty and disappointed in myself  -(



Linda, please don't feel guilty, we all have lapses from time to time, and I actually think it is healthy to just put things to one side every now and then - there's more to life than diabetes! What you will find (I hope, as I have done) is that over time your lapses will be tempered by your knowledge and experience, so you won't go 'over the top' and your 'bad' choices will actually not be so bad at all. In my early years after diagnosis I would choose, on my diabetes anniversary or birthday, to indulge myself - in recent years I fnd myself actually looking at the packaging and choosing the least terrible option, couldn't bring myself to buy the really bad stuff! 

An occasional relaxation will not harm you, as long as it does not become the norm, so as long as you had a good time and it doesn't knock you off track completely  My apologies for planting the chocolate temptations in your mind!


----------



## Lindarose

You've given me such a boost Northerner Thankyou  I am definitely going to have a better day It really helps to fess up and continue Onwards and upwards Or should I say downwards with the numbers!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all 7.0 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   20.5 this morning on waking
- bedtime - 0106am - 13.5
- didn't do bolus until 2153pm becasue was eating out & always inject after meal when eating out so bedtime test probably should have been an hour or so later to bet a better picture of the bedtime reading.
- teatime - 2107pm - 5.5 

- waking reading can be explained  I totally forgot to do 7u BI last night  #feelingstupid
- BGs have come down & I'm keeping a close eye on them


Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning. A sunny 5.3 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today





Flower said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today.





Bloden said:


> Morning. A sunny 5.3 here.



With my 5.2 that's a wee bit spooky


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> With my 5.2 that's a wee bit spooky



Our meters are aligned, prepare for the apocalypse!


----------



## Lindarose

Rather a late start and 6.8 Better than yest but not good enough Want to get in the 5's like you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  9.3 on waking 
- bedtime - 0050m - 8.8
- no evening snacking  
- teatime - 2053pm - 16.4
- lunchtime was at 1548pm - 7.1 so quite a rise there but no idea why 


Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi  9.3 on waking
> - bedtime - 0050m - 8.8
> - no evening snacking
> - teatime - 2053pm - 16.4
> - lunchtime was at 1548pm - 7.1 so quite a rise there but no idea why
> 
> 
> Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am



That looks pretty good overnight Gill - only 0.5 mmol/l rise


----------



## spiritfree

5.9 for me this morning. Pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

spiritfree said:


> 5.9 for me this morning. Pleased with that.



Excellent!


----------



## Steff

Late thought i had posted, anyways 8/2 here


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.3


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning 6.1 Very pleased -)


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.5 for me. Cool.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning  8-7


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening all  15.7 this morning on waking 
- bedtime - no bedtime test
- no evening snacking but yet again I ate biscuits before going to bed approx. 60g carbs with no BI!!! #baddiabetic 
- teatime - 1956pm - 15.1

Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 7am

Fast: 11.4 / 7.4 / 19.6 / 20.5 / 9.3 (3x high)
Bf bfast: 6.4 / 17.5 / 20.7 / 10.7 (3x high)
Bf lnch: 13.9 / 12.3 / 11.2 / 7.1 (3.4 then 3.1 bef) / 9.4 (3x high) (1x hypo)
Bf dnnr: 16.6 / 7.9 / 5.5 / 16.4 / 15.1 (3x high)
Bf bed: 6.1 / 7.4 / 13.5 / 8.8 / no test (1x high)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me and it was 5.2 at midnight....looks promising


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 for me and it was 5.2 at midnight....looks promising



Nice and steady!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Nice and steady!



I sincerely hope so, I'm in need of some quality sleep, 9 months of bad sleep is enough.  Plus no oatcakes needed last night, positively giddy


----------



## Steff

Mornjng 7.9


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.6 here



Very good Linda


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.9 here. Not so cool!


----------



## pippaandben

8.1 after 12.0 bedtime. No real reason for that - had small apple about 3-4 hours beforehand


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 for me today just because


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  16.4 this morning on waking 
- bedtime - 2327pm - 5.1
- no evening snacking
- ate 2x biscuits 18g of carbs altogether because bedtime reading was below my target range of 8 - 12 - meter advised no bolus for this amount of carbs
- teatime - 1933pm - 6.2

Don't know if this will work out but I split my BI on Wed 15/10 so was having 14u at nightime but now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, my very favourite 5.2 today


----------



## Lindarose

Afraid I'm spoiling those good numbers with 6.8 No idea why I'm creeping up Disappointed


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Afraid I'm spoiling those good numbers with 6.8 No idea why I'm creeping up Disappointed



Linda, your numbers are good, don't worry with levels like these. People are all different, so try not to compare yourself too closely with others. As you are probably aware, I'm a bit strange for a Type 1 and have more problems with levels that are too low. KookyCat also has had problems with dropping too low overnight. Your numbers will also vary for a number of resons - not least the fact that blood glucose meters aren't totally accurate. As long as you are generally waking around the same level then you should be pleased with yourself


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou for encouraging me again I do expect too much and have to realise I'm doing my best most of the time -)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 today after a hypo in the night


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Thankyou for encouraging me again I do expect too much and have to realise I'm doing my best most of the time -)



I think you're doing really well, those are brilliant numbers so you should be proud of the hard work and the results.  There's no skill in my waking numbers since I battle keeping stable overnight, yours are all you


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.5 today after a hypo in the night



. That diabetes fairy is really excelling himself at the moment.


----------



## Flower

He surely is KookyC, serves me right for calling him a meddling blighter on here


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  9.9 this morning on waking 
- bedtime - 2312pm - 11.5
- ate 3 slices of wafer thin ham just after bedtime test
- teatime - 1911pm - 5.3

Split my BI on Wed 15/10  
- was having 14u at nightime  
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am

Basal test last night
2312pm - 11.5
0301am - 10.5
0802am - 9.9


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning  9.9 this morning on waking
> - bedtime - 2312pm - 11.5
> - ate 3 slices of wafer thin ham just after bedtime test
> - teatime - 1911pm - 5.3
> 
> Split my BI on Wed 15/10
> - was having 14u at nightime
> - now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am
> 
> Basal test last night
> 2312pm - 11.5
> 0301am - 10.5
> 0802am - 9.9



That's excellent overnight Gill, looks like your basal might be about right, only 1.6 mmol/l change overnight.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Thank you


----------



## Lindarose

From what I've read on here the insulin regime is so complex and frustrating too Not only trying to avoid going high but also making sure not to go low A real art by the sounds of it It's something fortunately I haven't had to worry about (yet)  But I take my hat off to everyone who does


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you



Brilliant Gill, looks like all that hard work is paying off


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.6 yesterday morning and 11.1 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.5 today


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning 3.6 yesterday morning and 11.1 this morning



Ooo, I thought I was on a rollercoaster. Hope your bgs level off soon, aj.

8.3 for me. Up with the Lantus!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Ooo, I thought I was on a rollercoaster. Hope your bgs level off soon, aj.
> 
> 8.3 for me. Up with the Lantus!



Thank you Bloden I hope that your BGs improve soon as well


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 for me today, I need to get back into the 5's and 6's...somehow


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 4.9 today (5.1 yesterday and 5.6 the day before...)


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden I hope that your BGs improve soon as well



I'm waving my magic wand as we speak.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning my very favourite 5.2 today, and I've just realised its Friday not Saturday, I'm a bit discombobulated


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. The BG roller coaster continues. 12.2 this morning and I don't know why.


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. The BG roller coaster continues. 12.2 this morning and I don't know why.



Hope it comes back down soon AJ, diabetes is irritatingly perverse I'm learning, just when you need it to behave itself it does the exact opposite


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Hope it comes back down soon AJ, diabetes is irritatingly perverse I'm learning, just when you need it to behave itself it does the exact opposite


Thank you KookyCat. You're exactly right it seems to know when you  want it to behave and so it misbehaves.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. The BG roller coaster continues. 12.2 this morning and I don't know why.



Morning all.  I'm not enjoying this ride! 10.8 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7 today And I know why so got to buck my ideas up and do better!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today. I had the worst hypo I've had for years last evening, my bg fell off a cliff and the bit of sight I've got almost disappeared at 1.9 mmol. Arrgh I feel really nervous of my diabetes today


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today. I had the worst hypo I've had for years last evening, my bg fell off a cliff and the bit of sight I've got almost disappeared at 1.9 mmol. Arrgh I feel really nervous of my diabetes today



Sounds dreadful, be careful today and I hope it doesn't drop again.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Kooky  it just reminded me what a thin line there is between being in control at 4 and in serious trouble at 1.9 mmol. Lots of biscuits for me today.


----------



## Kanga

Morning all 8.5 for me today, bit higher than usual but I've got a cold


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today. I had the worst hypo I've had for years last evening, my bg fell off a cliff and the bit of sight I've got almost disappeared at 1.9 mmol. Arrgh I feel really nervous of my diabetes today



You poor thing, Flower. Not surprised you feel nervous. Hope you're feeling less anxious soon.


----------



## Pete H

It was 8-6 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

23/10 17.9 on waking 
- bedtime - 2341pm - 6.2
- had a hypo at 2326pm - 3.2 - treated with 5 jelly babies usually have 4 but an extra 1 jumped into my mouth  - follow up carbs was 1 round of bread 20g carbs with a slice of ham & meter advised 0.5 units bolus for this which was done
- teatime - 1926pm - 4.3

Today 16.1 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 2026pm - 4.1

Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning. 8.3 here. Come on Lantus!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.4 today It def goes down if I eat what I should and not what I want! lol


----------



## Flower

Good morning  another low 3.3 for me today. Time for basal tweaking I think.


----------



## Kanga

Morning all, 9 for me. Think it's creeping up due to a cold


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  14.5 on waking
- bedtime - 2327pm - 9.2
- was in bedtime range of 8 - 12 but fancied some supper so ate crisps 13g of carbs & 2x mini rolls 20g of carbs so 33g of carbs altogether & bolused for this but.......an extra 2x mini rolls jumped into my mouth with no bolus ! Is my 14.5 on waking because of this?
- teatime - 1925pm - 4.4

Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today thanks to the miracle that is the oat biscuit . I'm considering a letter of personal thanks to Mr Nairn for the savoury delight that is the cheese oatcake, I wonder if he knows that they have magical overnight blood sugar stabilising properties  Oh Mr Nairn how I love thee


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today and no hypos for 24 hours, woohoo 

Good to hear Mr Nairn is helping you out so kindly KookyC


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> no hypos for 24 hours, woohoo



That's good news, Flower.

Afternoon everyone. 10.3 this a.m.  Who knows...?!!


----------



## Steff

Saturday 8.6
Sunday 8.1


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.5 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here - at last!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.3 here - at last!





Flower said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today.



Looking good ladies, I'd wolf whistle if I could and it wasn't an entirely inappropriate response in this situation


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.3 today



Nice way to start a Monday morning Lindarose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Kooky Happy start to week And a wolf whistle is always appreciated! Lol


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi 
26/10 - 13.8 on waking
- bedtime - 0200am - 8.0  
- teatime - 1947pm - 6.3

today
11.0 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1939pm - 11.4


Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.4 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 6.3 here - and looks like another sunny day!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## rosie1

*6.6*

Mine was 6.6 this morning I don't normaly bother as I have trouble getting blood out


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  12.9 on waking
- bedtime - no bedtime test
- no bedtime test because was hypo at 2127 bg was 2.8 - treated with jelly babies
- ate 1 sandwich after treating for hypo - 33g of carbs & 1 unit of QA which meter advised - don't know if I should've had the bolus because I was still lower than bedtime target
- teatime - 1915 - 7.4


Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.3 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-9


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning That's looks a good reading Kooky 6.7 here


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 for me. I had the flu jab on Monday - can that affect bg? Ho hum...


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning That's looks a good reading Kooky 6.7 here



Thanks Lindarose, it does like to play with me though, let's me think the insulin is all just right then bang it's off again . It punished me for eating a white bread roll yesterday with a stunning 9.8, good job I only eat white bread under threat of extreme hunger


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.9 for me. I had the flu jab on Monday - can that affect bg? Ho hum...



Mine were a bit choppy for three days, but not sure if that was the flu jab or the allergic reaction to the pneumonia jab, but I think I read on DUK website that it can cause choppiness


----------



## Lindarose

Sometimes the hunger takes over (or in my case the desperate 'need' for something naughty!) But the meter never let's us get away with it no matter how discreetly it's eaten!


----------



## astbury1

7.3 which is good for me. Starting to see a decrease in morning numbers with the pump


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.0 for me today, haven't had an 8 for ages, makes a change


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   24.0 on waking
- bedtime - 2322 - 6.2
- because I was 6.2 at bedtime  & lower than bedtime target of 8 - 12 I ate 40g of carbs with no bolus but maybe I should've had some bolus for this amount of carbs 
- teatime - 1922 - 6.4
- ate 2x slices of ham at 2214

Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.9 for me. I had the flu jab on Monday - can that affect bg? Ho hum...



I think it might Bloden because I had higher than normal BGs for six days after my flu jab - at the time I thought they were because of stress but then realised that they coincided with having had the flu jab.


----------



## AJLang

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi   24.0 on waking
> - bedtime - 2322 - 6.2
> - because I was 6.2 at bedtime  & lower than bedtime target of 8 - 12 I ate 40g of carbs with no bolus but maybe I should've had some bolus for this amount of carbs
> - teatime - 1922 - 6.4
> - ate 2x slices of ham at 2214
> 
> Split my BI on Wed 15/10
> - was having 14u at nightime
> - now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


We're all different Gill but if I was 6.2 and then had 40g of carbs my BG would have gone up to 18 plus i.e. up 3 for each 10g of carb


----------



## AJLang

A nice 4.2 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> I think it might Bloden because I had higher than normal BGs for six days after my flu jab - at the time I thought they were because of stress but then realised that they coincided with having had the flu jab.



6 days! Oh no... Thanx AJ.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi   24.0 on waking
> - bedtime - 2322 - 6.2
> - because I was 6.2 at bedtime  & lower than bedtime target of 8 - 12 I ate 40g of carbs with no bolus but maybe I should've had some bolus for this amount of carbs
> - teatime - 1922 - 6.4
> - ate 2x slices of ham at 2214
> 
> Split my BI on Wed 15/10
> - was having 14u at nightime
> - now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am



Hey Gill
If I wanted to bump a 6.2 up to about 8ish (assuming you're happy being at the lower end of your range) I'd go for about 10g of carb, possibly 15 but I have a high carb tolerance in the evening for some bizarre reason.  So something like two or three oatcakes with nut butter would do it.  I don't eat in the evening really unless I've managed to get myself too low after dinner, then I top up to get myself in the right range, along with my carb superpowers in the evening I'm very sensitive to insulin, so any insulin after 8pm is like an extreme sport   I have done some tinkering with dinner ratios though to get me a bit higher after dinner, so maybe you should discuss it with your nurse?


----------



## AJLang

6.2 at 5.30am but then 3.4 at 7.15am


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 again today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. At last - the holy grail - 5.2!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. At last - the holy grail - 5.2!



Cool


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> Morning all. At last - the holy grail - 5.2!



I'll second that, 5.2 for me as well


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> I'll second that, 5.2 for me as well



We rock!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> I'll second that, 5.2 for me as well



Cool and chic


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  9.9 on waking
- bedtime - 2250pm - 16.4
- teatime - 1846pm - 18.2
- 0419am - 12.3

Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Steff

Good morning 
9.4 here


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

And 6.3 for me Good Morning!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> And 6.3 for me Good Morning!



Nice one Linda!


----------



## Phil65

5.0 at 06.30, 5.0 at 09.00.......liking these new tenderlink cannulas!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.4 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here. Looks like autumn's back!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-9


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Last posted on this thread 30/10

31/10 - 11.1 on waking
- bedtime - 2327pm - 9.9
- teatime - 1901pm - 5.8

01/11 - 11.2 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1933pn - 5.5

02/11 - 21.3 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 2018pm - 8.3

03/11 - 21.7 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1914pm - 7.8


Split my BI on Wed 15/10 
- was having 14u at nightime 
- now having 7u at 10pm then 7u at 10am


----------



## Phil65

Bit late but 5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Bit late but 5.0 this morning



Very nice Phil, how's Devon these days?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Very nice Phil, how's Devon these days?



The Tenderlink cannulas are a hit for me  Loving Devon......not so much the renovations! ;-)


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.6


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today, and I managed to sleep past 4am yay!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 for me today, and I managed to sleep past 4am yay!



Good morning  6.2 for me today. That's about the time I got to sleep!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning I'm joining you with a 6.2 this morning Northerner!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning I'm joining you with a 6.2 this morning Northerner!



Excellent! It's the day's chic number


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.5 here. Injecting Lantus in my legs again - ugh! - seems to delay its peak until morning, which is nice.

Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping, Northener.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 11-8


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 11-8



A bit high Pete, are you working too hard?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 2.9 for me



 Any fathomable reason? I hope your levels are great today to make up for it


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Any fathomable reason? I hope your levels are great today to make up for it


Nope I haven't got a clue why because dinner was perfectly carb counted. To be honest I'm not too worried because BGs have been on the high side recently with very few hypos. Thank you for hoping that my levels will be great today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  19.8 on waking
- bedtime - 2335pm - 7.8
- no snacking during the evening
- was going to do an overnight basal test but slept through 2 alarms 
- teatime - 1910pm - 4.6

- no idea where the high on waking came from


----------



## Northerner

Hope things are better for you this morning Gill 

5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning 6 today -)


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good Morning 6 today -)



Great stuff Linda!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner Must be 0.7general improvement lately with diet and more walking is keeping numbers down Encouraging!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Redkite

I don't often post on this thread, but my son is wearing a CGM sensor this week and last night's graph shows a lovely straight line in the 5's and 6's for a 9 hour stretch - a thing of beauty! . He woke on 4.9mmol.  How I wish we could get full time sensor funding!


----------



## Bloden

Great figures, Redkite.

Morning all. 2.7 here - ouch! And after a hypo at half four! Down Lantus, down. I hope someone's working on a new improved background insulin...


----------



## Flower

Good morning   3.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> I don't often post on this thread, but my son is wearing a CGM sensor this week and last night's graph shows a lovely straight line in the 5's and 6's for a 9 hour stretch - a thing of beauty! He woke on 4.9mmol.  How I wish we could get full time sensor funding!



That's terrific Redkite!  I wonder if the Freestyle Libre will be more readily available on prescription in the future? My consultant certainly sees it as the next step forward 



Bloden said:


> ...Down Lantus, down. I hope someone's working on a new improved background insulin...



I've heard some very good reports about Tresiba, the new Novo Nordisk basal


----------



## Bloden

Ooooooh. Thanks for the info, Northie.


----------



## Phil65

3.7 this morning, new tenderlinks are more effective, basals adjusted!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today Disappointing as resisted rice pudding at work yest evening


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.7 today Disappointing as resisted rice pudding at work yest evening



There'll always be fluctuations. 6.7 is still a good number - if you walked into your doctor's and he tested you at that level today, he wouldn't diagnose you with diabetes


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner I do miles of walking during a shift and really did battle with myself over the pudding Actually had the money in hand at one point to buy it so expected a low result when I got home at 11pm but had 7.3! I'm always hoping for lower! Anyway you're right and I'm under 7 so that's ok Working overnight tonight so tomors reading will be pretty irrelevant I think but will post anyway


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Thanks Northerner I do miles of walking during a shift and really did battle with myself over the pudding Actually had the money in hand at one point.



Wow, Lindarose, your willpower is much stronger than mine - well done for resisting! Next time will be much easier now.

Morning folks. 4.1 here.


----------



## Lindarose

It's funny cos I can find willpower sometimes Did newcastle diet though went on hols 3 weeks into it and results to then weren't impressive Lost too much weight and the shakes had more carbs per meal  than I eat now! If it had worked I would have continued it BUT when I do go off track it's pretty big time ha ha


----------



## Redkite

I would never be disappointed with a 6.7 Linda!


----------



## Lindarose

Low carbing def improved numbers Redkite -)


----------



## Redkite

So...yesterday I posted about his lovely 9 hour straight line in the 5's and 6's on the CGM.  As usual, we paid the price for this with increased insulin sensitivity, and last night I found him sound asleep and hypo at 3am (CGM was running 1.5mmol too high at the time so didn't alarm) - this is why it's essential for me to night-test.  He then woke on 9.3.

Had to engage brain to plan for the morning - he has a 2 mile walk (mostly uphill) to school and it's cold and frosty.  Then at 12.15 they will be doing cycling in P.E., which he needs to carb-load for.  So the last thing he needed was to start the day high, having been low in the night!  He did a half correction, a full breakfast bolus, and has gone off with multiple written instructions to try and manage things ok.  Other kids just fall out of bed and go to school!


----------



## Northerner

I hope his day goes well Redkite


----------



## Lindarose

Until I joined this site I had no idea what type 1 Ds and their families have to go through A real education Must be a constant worry trying to get things right x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me on waking followed by a rapid descent to a 2.9, that's new, no idea what happened there, maybe Patty had TGI Friday moment   Me and Patty are off for a serious chat about her performance, resulting in an action plan and clear objectives for her to follow [Patty hangs her head in shame]....hmm think those jelly babies have made me a bit hyperactive


----------



## Northerner

Very unusual to drop off like that KC  No bonus for Patti this year!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Very unusual to drop off like that KC  No bonus for Patti this year!



It's never happened before, I normally saunter into a hypo rather than plummet.  Definitely no bonus for Patty this year, in fact I'm thinking of fining her for breach of contract, on the basis that she no longer fulfils her contracted duties as agreed when she took up residence


----------



## Lindarose

Im 6.9 this morn Almost finished night shift Last food around 11pm Good night all


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Im 6.9 this morn Almost finished night shift Last food around 11pm Good night all



Good morning/goodnight Linda!


----------



## Lindarose

Can't beat going to bed when everyone's getting up! -)


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> It's never happened before, I normally saunter into a hypo rather than plummet.  Definitely no bonus for Patty this year, in fact I'm thinking of fining her for breach of contract, on the basis that she no longer fulfils her contracted duties as agreed when she took up residence



Still on honeymoon, I take it? 

Morning folks. 5.1 here and another cold! I wuv my wittle students, but they really are full of germs.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a Friday 4.9 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Still on honeymoon, I take it?
> 
> Morning folks. 5.1 here and another cold! I wuv my wittle students, but they really are full of germs.



Problem solved!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Still on honeymoon, I take it?
> 
> Morning folks. 5.1 here and another cold! I wuv my wittle students, but they really are full of germs.



Apparently so, just had another wee dip into the 2s, so clearly Patty is not adhering to her action plan at all.

Hope the cold isn't a long drawn out affair, I love kids but they are germ factories.  So far I've avoided Godson's germs despite him being a proper little snot box (still cute though)


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a Friday 4.9 for me.



Nice!  Still in the fours which is pleasing, but just close enough to five to be safe.  A 4.9 is my second favourite


----------



## Flower

Thanks Kookyc, I do love a 5.2 and a 4.8, not so keen on uneven numbers.

A honeymoon period is such an unkind twist after diagnosis, I hope your pancreas starts following your action plan soon.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   not posted on here since 04/11 so here goes with the following couple of days

05/11
9.7 on waking
- bedtime - 2329pm - 7.4
- teatime - 1924pm - 10.6

06/11
15.4 on waking
- bedtime - 2325pm - 4.2
- teatime - 1924pm - 14.8

today
17.6 on waking
- bedtime - 2319pm - 5.4
- teatime - 1946pm - 5.8


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Problem solved!



Fab! Keeps the snot in and the ebola out.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a 5 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 5.4 today Do I ought to retest!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 5.4 today Do I ought to retest!



Wow Linda, brilliant! No, I wouldn't retest!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 5.4 today Do I ought to retest!



Fabulous!  Step away from the blood glucose monitor Lindarose, and a wolf whistled switz swoo


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha and Thankyou  I've had brekkie now so will wait til an hour after Fingers crossed


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today.

Definitely don't question a great result Lindarose


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 for me. Lantus seems to be behaving...

Good for you, Lindarose!


----------



## Lindarose

Yay....6.4 after brekkie! Happy days


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Yay....6.4 after brekkie! Happy days



Woohoo! Great news!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Yay....6.4 after brekkie! Happy days



She shoots she scores


----------



## Steff

Afters,

8.3 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 today I'm up early for work But you're both even earlier!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.3 today I'm up early for work But you're both even earlier!



No rest for the wicked!  Nice number Linda, hope you have a good day


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha I'm must be sooo bad! But numbers ok so maybe not totally! And thanks -)


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 8.0 yesterday morning but 3.0 this morning. But no problem just had my Lucozade and got on with things


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 for me today after a 3 am 2.6 hypo ggrrrr. Jelly babies on toast for breakfast.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here. Snot on toast for me!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.6 here. Snot on toast for me!



Eeeeeew!  At least that's mostly protein


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.2 today No idea why One of them things I suppose


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 7.2 today No idea why One of them things I suppose



Things do fluctuate, it's the overall trend you have to concentrate on, and yours has been very good recently  Do you know what your bedtime level was?


----------



## Lindarose

The latest reading I ever take is an hour after evening meal and that was 7.3 But I ate my usual 2 squares of Lindt choc around 8pm Yes the trend is def lower generally which is positive. I'm just wary that because I've started the day higher than normal it will go up more after breakfast and not get back down again today But I can't go lower carb so maybe abit more walking if I get time


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.7 here. And the sun's coming out!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.9 here and the sun's not out!


----------



## Pete H

Hello.. 8-9.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.9 here and the sun's not out!



It was just a flash in the pan - it's raining now!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.5 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.4 at 5.45 but then 7.4 at 6.30.  Stayed steady during the night but was in the 10's


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Slightly better 6.9 here


----------



## Bloden

Morning everybody. 4.9 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a not very good 10.2 today thanks to a sneezy cold.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a not very good 10.2 today thanks to a sneezy cold.



Aw! Get well soon Flower!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner ...Achoooooooooo


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner ...Achoooooooooo



Bless you!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 for me today



Tres chic!  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Tres chic!  5.8 for me today.



Yes and today 5.8 is cool


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning you tres chic peeps! Very impressive. I'm 7.0 after an overnight Off to bed soon Hope you have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning you tres chic peeps! Very impressive. I'm 7.0 after an overnight Off to bed soon Hope you have a good day



Sleep well Linda!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Goodnight Lindarose. A very un-chic 3.3 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Goodnight Lindarose. A very un-chic 3.3 for me.



Oh dear! Sounds like the after effects of the cold - I always find it difficult adjusting insulin when I am/have been poorly. Hope things improve for you as the day progresses


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Sounds like the after effects of the cold - I always find it difficult adjusting insulin when I am/have been poorly. Hope things improve for you as the day progresses



You reckon? The rest of the day I'm struggling to keep bgs down! Keeps you on your toes this dbs-lark.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an I'm not with the cool kids 4.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  an I'm not with the cool kids 4.0 today.



You're livin' on the edge!


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 5.4 today, after a nice few days away staying with a friend in the country


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good morning, 5.4 today, after a nice few days away staying with a friend in the country



Superb!


----------



## Northerner

Good morninig  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morninig  5.3 for me today.



Snap!  5.3 for me too


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Snap!  5.3 for me too



C'est le nombre plus chic du jour!


----------



## Lindarose

Well done to you both! Got an 8 here Did have a petit bit of birthday cake last night around 9pm Bedtime reading 7.3


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> C'est le nombre plus chic du jour!



oui il est, sa cool aussi 
(With apologies to all French speaking nations, my GCSE French does not extend very far )


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Well done to you both! Got an 8 here Did have a petit bit of birthday cake last night around 9pm Bedtime reading 7.3



Ooh cake, a little bit of what you fancy does you good I say


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here - the diabetic rollercoaster keeps on trundling along.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-4


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Well done to you both! Got an 8 here Did have a petit bit of birthday cake last night around 9pm Bedtime reading 7.3



Well, I know you'll be a little disappointed with the 8, but in fact a variation of less than 1 mmol/l overnight is really, really good!  Was it your birthday? If so, happy birthday!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.2 for me today. Apparently 5.2 seems to have gone out of favour around here


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for positive comments Northerner Always helps as I do struggle when readings are outside my usual range No time for early walk this morning either Was oldest sons birthday meal out last and I behaved with the menu Could have been so much worse!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today. Apparently 5.2 seems to have gone out of favour around here



Oh no Flower it is still tres chic and cool, and still my very very favourite


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted on this thread since 07/11. Been for my diabetic review today with some good results so now it's time to start the work all over again - for the last few days tbh I've been having a little blip with the bedtime testing/waking tests/eating a few carbs during the evenings here & there with no bolus as feeling can't be bothered - so here goes

08/11
23.4 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 2051pm - 5.4
- panicked when doing teatime carbs as eating buffet food the mini type of foods so I just had a very wild guess

09/11
10.7 on waking/breakfast time
- bedtime - 0020am - 10.2
- teatime - 2020pm - 12.0

10/11
16.6 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1811pm - 13.7

11/11
14.8 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1917pm - 14.5

12/11
13.4 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1930pm - 5.8

today
no waking test
- bedtime - 2334pm - 5.4
- teatime - 1929pm - 12.5


----------



## qwertyfan

6.0 for me, down from 19.8 when diagnosed 9 weeks ago....


----------



## Northerner

qwertyfan said:


> 6.0 for me, down from 19.8 when diagnosed 9 weeks ago....



That's terrific qwertyfan!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, Flower just for you to show its still my very favourite....5.2 this blustery morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here - if you fuzz your eyes up, it looks like 5.2!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning! 7.3 today Was 6.6 before bed Hot new codefree meter yest and did some readings on both Fairly similar so happy to use it when aviva strips used


----------



## Lindarose

Did I say hot meter? No I paid for it honestly!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Did I say hot meter? No I paid for it honestly!



I like the idea of a hot meter!  I call mine the stick of doom


----------



## Lindarose

Love it but think ile stick with hot!


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-7. ( back on the straight and narrow but can't get down out of these 7 and 8  what me fives back


----------



## Lindarose

I dream of 5's! Keep up the good work Pete Sure you'll get there


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> I dream of 5's! Keep up the good work Pete Sure you'll get there



Don't ask for much out of life.... Just the lotto.. Sugar 5-5..


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning, Flower just for you to show its still my very favourite....5.2 this blustery morning



Oh happy days KookyC the diabetes world is back in order   

It's a 4.6 for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi  6.2 on waking
- bedtime - 2331pm - 8.5
- no snacking during the evening & nothing to eat at bedtime
- teatime - 1931pm - 14.0

- during the night(basal test) - 16.9


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi  6.2 on waking
> - bedtime - 2331pm - 8.5
> - no snacking during the evening & nothing to eat at bedtime
> - teatime - 1931pm - 14.0
> 
> - during the night(basal test) - 16.9



That's very strange Gill, almost doubling overnight then returning to a very decent number on waking  What time did you do your 'during the night' test?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

The time was 0425am


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> The time was 0425am



I wonder if you had a hypo and a rebound, then fell back again? You could really do with a CGMS or a Freestyle Libre!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A stylish 4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a sophisticated 5.4 for me this morning .  I'm assuming that extra 0.2 was caused by my late discovery of the aesthetic joy of David Gandy, I've barely been able to think straight since the goddaughter introduced me to his delights


----------



## AJLang

Well done Northerner and KookyCat. 6.5 for me which I'm very pleased with


----------



## Bloden

Good morning, everyone. 4.7 here.

Who's David Gandy?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's the house special for me....5.2


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Good morning, everyone. 4.7 here.
> 
> Who's David Gandy?



Google the man, trust me it's worth it, quite the delightful bundle of tall, dark and handsome (24 hours later I'm still agog)


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Well done Northerner and KookyCat. 6.5 for me which I'm very pleased with



Yay, hopefully that infection is fading and leaving you all celebration tastic


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's the house special for me....5.2



Chic and cool


----------



## Lindarose

Morning everyone I'm happy with 6.6 today!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning everyone I'm happy with 6.6 today!



Brilliant, nicely done Linda


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Google the man, trust me it's worth it, quite the delightful bundle of tall, dark and handsome (24 hours later I'm still agog)



Ooo, no. Not my idea of eye candy. Careful he doesn't raise your bp too!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi   26.6 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 2026pm - 10.2

The reason for the 26.6 on waking this morning was that i was very foolish! I went out for an indian meal (part of hubby's 50th birthday celebrations with friends) & after the meal just thought "I can't be bothered doing an injection & will just correct in the morning" as you can see this is definitely not the way to go!

- breakfast - 1146am - 5.3 - food eaten & bolus taken


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Ooo, no. Not my idea of eye candy. Careful he doesn't raise your bp too!



Funnily enough when I googled him not mine either, but in the M&S pictures he is, so I've decided I'll definitely marry him if he can keep the M&S look going otherwise someone else can take him off my hands.  Handily I have low blood pressure so a bit of lust is just the ticket to perk it up....might have to go in M&S every day....dreamy


----------



## Bloden

Just checked david gandy out on m n s website. Na, doesn't do it for me. Happy oggling, Kookycat!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Ooooh yes you give me David Gandy anytime - sorry hubby  - & daughter also "likes" him lol


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Ooooh yes you give me David Gandy anytime - sorry hubby  - & daughter also "likes" him lol



I can't believe I didn't know who he was until yesterday, he joins David Tennant and Peter Capaldi in my crush cupboard.  It's our secret Gill


----------



## Bloden

David Tennant, now we're talking!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today, and Northerner I'm glad to see piggy avatar is back I was quite distressed when he left for diabetes day


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 for me today, and Northerner I'm glad to see piggy avatar is back I was quite distressed when he left for diabetes day



Hehe! You're not the first one to miss him when he gives way for someone else for a day or two!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and good results Northerner and Kooky! I'm 6.8 today Pleased it's under 7 but wish it would go down abit more I'm being just as careful as when I hit the 5's Only thing going down abit more is weight!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning and good results Northerner and Kooky! I'm 6.8 today Pleased it's under 7 but wish it would go down abit more I'm being just as careful as when I hit the 5's Only thing going down abit more is weight!



It's annoying when it seems to get stubbornly stuck despite all conditions being the same! Stick at it, you'll get there!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.1


----------



## Bloden

Morning maties.  5.0 for me. 

Welcome back, little pink piggy.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.8 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning It's 6.3 and I'm heading your way Kooky! -)


----------



## Northerner

Great news Linda!  4.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 4.2 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 4.1 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.1 for me


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 4.7 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 and a cracking headache suggestive of an overnight dip, probably should have tested when I woke at 3am but my brain couldn't cope!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.1 and a cracking headache suggestive of an overnight dip, probably should have tested when I woke at 3am but my brain couldn't cope!



Ack! Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.9 here Hope you soon shake off that bad head Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here. Sorry to hear about your headache, kcat.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, 8-5 when I got up, been at work since 6-30, nothing to eat or drink and now it's 15-6  I surpose its that sugar dumping time....


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 for me, fruit pastilles on toast for breakfast


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.4 for me, fruit pastilles on toast for breakfast



Oops! You do seem to be hovering on the edge lately, time to adjust the basals?


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning, 8-5 when I got up, been at work since 6-30, nothing to eat or drink and now it's 15-6  I surpose its that sugar dumping time....



Most likely Pete  Perhaps have a slice of ham or something, that might satisfy the liver that you're not starving so it can stop trying to 'help'! Hope things improve as the day progresses  Anyone ordered their turkey yet?


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Most likely Pete  Perhaps have a slice of ham or something, that might satisfy the liver that you're not starving so it can stop trying to 'help'! Hope things improve as the day progresses  Anyone ordered their turkey yet?



Yes mate orders starting to come in but the weather being so mild I don't think people realise how close it is....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi last posted on 15/11 so here goes for the last few days

16/11
16.9 on waking
- bedtime - 2301pm - 12.8
- teatime - 1844pm - 15.8

17/11
11.1 on waking
- bedtime - no test
- teatime - 1910pm - 15.5

18/11 (this morning)
5.3 on waking
- bedtime - 2322pm - 6.3
- felt hungry at bedtime so ate 2 bread rolls 48g carbs with sliced ham on & did 2 units bolus - meter had advised 3.5 units though
- teatime - 2027 - 7.7

feel as though I'm slipping a little with:
- bedtime testing 
- fasting or waking testing
- having the odd snack here & there during the evening without blousing!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yet another 4.7 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Yet another 4.7 for me today!



Is it your very favourite now?  5.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Is it your very favourite now?  5.5 for me today



It seems to be! Quite remarkable for a T1 with no basal!  Can't imagine how I went on with 20 lantus in me  That's a 4.7 three days on the trot!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> It seems to be! Quite remarkable for a T1 with no basal!  Can't imagine how I went on with 20 lantus in me  That's a 4.7 three days on the trot!



You should get a prize if you hit 4 days on the trot!  I dream that one day I won't need the Lantus, no such luck for me that evil beautiful Lantus is mine for life


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> You should get a prize if you hit 4 days on the trot!  I dream that one day I won't need the Lantus, no such luck for me that evil beautiful Lantus is mine for life



Well, I was on it for nearly 3 years, so who knows? Maybe you will be T1W (Type 1 Weird) like me one day?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and good readings I'm afraid I fell by the wayside during my night shift and found myself diving into the celebrations tin more than once! So a non fasting 7.8 this morning (hanging my head in shame) However I'm lucky it wasn't higher so will go to bed and hope it's down by next test Good night


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and good readings I'm afraid I fell by the wayside during my night shift and found myself diving into the celebrations tin more than once! So a non fasting 7.8 this morning (hanging my head in shame) However I'm lucky it wasn't higher so will go to bed and hope it's down by next test Good night



Well, that's not bad at all, considering - I bet a few months ago you would have been much higher!  We're all only human, and if we didn't have the occasional lapse then we'd go barmy, so don't beat yourself up!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today, still living on the edge.

Northerner, T1W   what a great description!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.2 after some Lucozade at 3am.


----------



## Phil65

Hi all, 6.5 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.2 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone.  A frustrating 9.1 here. This seems to happen a lot - I get a string of overnight hypos, I drop the Lantus by 1 unit, and get a high fasting glucose the next few days. Oooo, I could spit...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning everyone.  A frustrating 9.1 here. This seems to happen a lot - I get a string of overnight hypos, I drop the Lantus by 1 unit, and get a high fasting glucose the next few days. Oooo, I could spit...



Grrr! Have you got a half-unit lantus pen? The Junior Star does half units (only recently introduced in April this year) - might help!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today after a night of hypos. I'm starting to think I'm no longer diabetic at night, just through the day.  More basal reductions in order.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today after a night of hypos. I'm starting to think I'm no longer diabetic at night, just through the day.  More basal reductions in order.



Sounds like me! I suspect my basal needs are largely covered by my novorapid injections through the day, but then I don't need anything at night!


----------



## Steff

Morning 
8.4


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Have you got a half-unit lantus pen? The Junior Star does half units (only recently introduced in April this year) - might help!



That might help - problem is Dr Boots just can't say 'yes', poor thing, only 'no'. So I know what the answer is in advance! However, I will ask her about this problem when I see her in Dec. Thanks Northener.


----------



## Annette

Bloden said:


> That might help - problem is Dr Boots just can't say 'yes', poor thing, only 'no'. So I know what the answer is in advance! However, I will ask her about this problem when I see her in Dec. Thanks Northener.


Try asking 'I don't want you to give me this, is that ok?' then


----------



## Bloden

Hmmmm (rubs chin). Reverse psychology. I like your style, Annette.


----------



## Phil65

3.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning! That looks good I'm abit better today 6.8


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good Morning! That looks good I'm abit better today 6.8



Switz swoo!  Looking good Linda


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 for me today


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.5


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Lindarose

KookyCat said:


> Switz swoo!  Looking good Linda



Thanks Kooky Think yesterday's spa day must have helped! Slotted in nicely around a few hospital appointments so a welcome break


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good Morning! That looks good I'm abit better today 6.8



Jinx, Lindarose. 6.8 for me too.


----------



## Lindarose

Let's see if we can both go lower tomor Bloden!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Let's see if we can both go lower tomor Bloden!



That'd be nice!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today and another 3 am hypo. I have definitely joined the Type 1 Weird gang


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today and another 3 am hypo. I have definitely joined the Type 1 Weird gang



Welcome to the T1W club!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.3 here with a 4a.m. hypo. 

It's hypo-central for lots of us - must be the weather/Autumn/lunar cycle/coffee we drink...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.5 here Oh dear Bloden We wanted to go lower but you didn't have to go that low! Hope you're feeling ok now


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today, I need to move away from the edge


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
7.6


----------



## KookyCat

Morning my very favourite 5.2 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Well done KookyCat with your favourite 5.2 7.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.0 here (yes, after a hypo at 7.30). Hey ho!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.5 here Oh dear Bloden We wanted to go lower but you didn't have to go that low! Hope you're feeling ok now



I always seem to go to extremes! You're looking good tho.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Odd reading today came out at 8.2 and just knew it couldn't be right as had a very good low carb eating day yest and busy work shift with lots of walking Re did it and got 6.7 I'm hoping lower one is right!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a lofty 4.3 for me today.

Lindarose, I'd go with the 6.7 especially if the higher reading didn't feel right


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Flower I feel better in myself as over 8 in morning worries me as never seen that high fasting before Ile redo after breakfast and hopefully all back on track


----------



## Lindarose

Good Monday morning all  6.7 today with just 1 reading!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here - and no hypo!


----------



## Lindarose

Great start to week Bloden


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an eye watering 19.6 for me after my pump cannula failed. Not quite the gentle increase I was looking for but definitely a change from hypos


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  an eye watering 19.6 for me after my pump cannula failed. Not quite the gentle increase I was looking for but definitely a change from hypos



Ouch! Not an ideal start to the week. Hope you're back down in more comfortable figures asap, Flower.


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Great start to week Bloden



You too, Lindarose. Start as you mean to go on, eh? It never seems to work with me tho.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today after a clammy night.  I swear that Lantus is evil, I only thought fleetingly about popping him up a notch and he goes a bit wonky


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning! You must curb those fleeting thoughts Kooky! 6.7 again here


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-3


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.7 today after a clammy night.  I swear that Lantus is evil, I only thought fleetingly about popping him up a notch and he goes a bit wonky



You mean...it can read our minds.

Morning all. 5.2 here - I'm so very fashionable!


----------



## Lindarose

Blimey Pete that's excellent How did you do it?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I've only gone and got a 5.2 

I'll join you Bloden in being ever so slightly fashionable


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Blimey Pete that's excellent How did you do it?



Not ideal but yesterday I only had a tin of soup to eat all day, not good but on the other hand sugar has come down


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning It's 6.1 here today -)


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning It's 6.1 here today -)



Switz swoo


----------



## KookyCat

5.4 for me today and I slept till 6:30am


----------



## Lindarose

Good for you Kooky! (Wish I could do faces - can anyone tell me the secret?)


----------



## KookyCat

The faces are at the right hand side you click on them or press them if using a tablet or phone and hey presto a face appears . Can you see the faces on your screen?  I couldn't see them on my phone because the screen wasn't big enough.


----------



## Lindarose

No they arnt showing on my screen It's iphone so must be too small Shame cos they are so handy But thanks for reply Maybe ile stoke up my very old useless laptop sometime and see if they're on there -)


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Lindarose

Must have been the soup diet as you said Pete Bit hard to sustain unfortunately!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.7 here - drank too much oj at 1.30 to avoid a hypo, ooops!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a not very pleasing 9.6 for me, I must have  decreased my night basal a bit too much


----------



## Lindarose

A lot of juggling needed by the sound of things Flower Hope it goes down soon


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.4


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a 5 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 3.1 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 3.1 for me today



Blimey AJ hope that comes back up for you soon x


----------



## Lindarose

A very good morning 5.9 today -)


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, 7-5


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.5 here - after a sneaky hypo at 6am. Hmmm...I'm actually considering doing some basal testing!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> A very good morning 5.9 today -)



Oh yeah!


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Bloden Share my joy! -).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Blimey AJ hope that comes back up for you soon x



Thank you KookyCat. It's ok now but I also had unexpected hypos yesterday so I will keep it a little higher today x


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> A very good morning 5.9 today -)



Just super super cool


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Kicking off with 6.2 today


----------



## KookyCat

A fashionable 5.2 for me this morning even though I have been awake since 4:30am


----------



## Lindarose

Nice number Kooky Thought I was first up today!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Nice number Kooky Thought I was first up today!



Pretty cool number there yourself


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8- 8


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Once again, 7.5 after a sneaky wee-small-hours hypo - I feel like the guy in the film Groundhog day! 

Fed up with the soup diet, Pete?


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. Once again, 7.5 after a sneaky wee-small-hours hypo - I feel like the guy in the film Groundhog day!
> 
> Fed up with the soup diet, Pete?



Hello mate, it wasn't a soup diet it was just one of those days were I just didn't stop to eat out, then when I got home it was the easy option...


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Hello mate, it wasn't a soup diet it was just one of those days were I just didn't stop to eat out, then when I got home it was the easy option...



Just taking the mickey, Pete. Sounds like you work really hard. Will you be taking a break after the Xmas rush? I think you deserve it!


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Just taking the mickey, Pete. Sounds like you work really hard. Will you be taking a break after the Xmas rush? I think you deserve it!



Will have Christmas and Boxing Day then back at it, got to keep my customers well fed


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

It's good to see the 5.2 house special on the menu again KookyC


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> It's good to see the 5.2 house special on the menu again KookyC



I think it was patty's way of saying sorry for keeping me at 10 for hours yesterday and refusing to budge even a wee bit till she woke up and in minutes I was 3.3 whilst standing on a train with six million people.  One in front holding my monitor, one behind liberating my jelly babies, such fun we have.  We need a jelly baby necklace ive decided 

You're still skating close to the line then?  Showing any signs of calming down or rather revving up?


----------



## Flower

I like the idea of wearable hypo remedies, jelly baby necklaces, fruit pastille bracelets. I remember having something similar in the 1970's, a bracelet made of rainbow coloured sweets. There's definitely a gap in the hypo market


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> I like the idea of wearable hypo remedies, jelly baby necklaces, fruit pastille bracelets. I remember having something similar in the 1970's, a bracelet made of rainbow coloured sweets. There's definitely a gap in the hypo market



I used to have one of those but I didn't like sweets so I'd wear them and my brother would steal a few overnight until I just had elastic.  Them were the days


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning It's 6.5 here


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning It's 6.5 here



Nice work Lindarose, you're rocking those morning sugars


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

....house special for me today, 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.0 for me. Hmmm...must've overfixed that 5.30 hypo. 

I feel like I've renewed my vows and I'm having a mini honeymoon this week!


----------



## AJLang

Lol Bloden 7.5 for me this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 8.0 for me. Hmmm...must've overfixed that 5.30 hypo.
> 
> I feel like I've renewed my vows and I'm having a mini honeymoon this week!



I'm considering divorce, this honeymoon is far from idyllic and Patty has never once brought me breakfast in bed


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 8.0 for me. Hmmm...must've overfixed that 5.30 hypo.
> 
> I feel like I've renewed my vows and I'm having a mini honeymoon this week!





KookyCat said:


> I'm considering divorce, this honeymoon is far from idyllic and Patty has never once brought me breakfast in bed



My darling diabetes, don’t you dare deceive me dear!
When first we met you promised me you’d leave within a year.
But now I fear you’re clinging on, and may refuse to go,
And if you should, then that’s not good, and would distress me so!

You promised me that, from the start, we’d be the best of friends,
We’d share each day, at work and play, until the friendship ends.
And when I asked you when you thought that day may one day be,
You said next year, on Valentine’s – you did! You promised me!

So now, be gone! Get out of here! You’re far too hard to please!
You said that you would fit right in, we’d both get on with ease!
But I have had to think of you and always put you first,
How can you be best friends with me, when you are quite the worst?

I’ve shut the doors and changed the locks, the music’s turned up loud,
And I won’t hear you if you knock, so please don’t come around.
My goodness, it feels wonderful now you have finally gone!
Oh! I dreamt it? Ah well…I guess that life goes on…


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all Great start to the day reading funny comments on here and another great poem! 6.3 for me Sweet!


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> ....house special for me today, 5.2



Happy days, KookyC   4.8 for me, still chasing that elusive 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today. Decided to get up since I've been listening to the BBC World Service since 2am - no sleep for me then! Still, there was a very interesting discussion programme on about personality, with fascinating links to the structure of music, colour and the movement of the stars and planets! Yes, I was really that awake!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me today. Decided to get up since I've been listening to the BBC World Service since 2am - no sleep for me then! Still, there was a very interesting discussion programme on about personality, with fascinating links to the structure of music, colour and the movement of the stars and planets! Yes, I was really that awake!



Nice to see you back, we've missed you . I've been awake since 4am but no world service for me (although anything to do with music and planetary alignment sounds fun).  I'm filling in an application form, with a pen, an actual pen .  It also has to go in an envelope (who has those anymore) and requires something called a stamp?!?  What's more you have to allow three days for it to arrive at its destination.  It's like being transported back to 1987 except I don't have pink hair and we still have remote controls.  Can I spell procrastination, yep you bet I can....

5.3 for me today ahead of a christmas shopping trip to Manchester...providing of course I finish handwriting that application form...with a pen, did I mention it needs a pen, an actual pen [shuffles off with pen in hand]


----------



## Northerner

Are you applying for a job in a Betamax factory?  Hope the application goes well - my hand seizes up after about three lines of 'proper actual writing'


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Are you applying for a job in a Betamax factory?  Hope the application goes well - my hand seizes up after about three lines of 'proper actual writing'



It better go well or I'm pursuing them for emotional and physical damage, timmy hand is now stuck in a claw position and his poor damaged nerves are tingling.  To be fair they did provide a word template with text fields that could be emailed, but for those of us who don't worship at the alter of Microsoft that's not much use!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all and 6.3 again here.  Kooky your next task as an 'undercover diabetic' is to go outside into the cold and find a red painted box to put that application form and send it on it's long journey! Good luck


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning all and 6.3 again here.  Kooky your next task as an 'undercover diabetic' is to go outside into the cold and find a red painted box to put that application form and send it on it's long journey! Good luck



Mission accepted!  I bought a hat yesterday for the anticipated cold snap, this will retain my anonymity perfectly.  Red painted box location mission activated, note book, check, pencil, check, GPS device enabled, comms channels open, jelly baby troops to attention.  Mission control download the schematics to my phone!

Oh and a switz swoo for that 6.3, might just become a house special


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.8 here...and no hypo!


----------



## Lindarose

Preparation is the key Kooky Good luck!
Glad to see your happy face Bloden


----------



## Bloden

Right back atcha, Lindarose!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.0 for me today, my highest morning reading for ages and that's before I eat the chocolate offering from behind December 1st


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 6.8 here...and no hypo!



Hip hip Hooray


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.0 for me today, my highest morning reading for ages and that's before I eat the chocolate offering from behind December 1st



Tres chic


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.3


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.9 today





Lindarose said:


> Good morning and 6.3



Good numbers ladies!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today.



Snap! 6.9 here too. 

Morning everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Snap! 6.9 here too.
> 
> Morning everyone.



C'est le nombre le plus chic du jour!


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.9 today



Good morning  Snap KookyC, 4.9 here as well. 

C'est aussi le nombre le plus chic du jour! - that's stretching my handy French phrases on blood sugar readings to its max!


----------



## AJLang

2.6 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 2.6 for me this morning



Oh dear  Are there any clues from your Libre?


----------



## AJLang

hi Northerner. I'm not using the Libre at the moment because I had to take the sensor out for last week's MRI and thought that it was probably best not to put one in until  after Friday's mammogram.  BGs are generally running low at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> hi Northerner. I'm not using the Libre at the moment because I had to take the sensor out for last week's MRI and thought that it was probably best not to put one in until  after Friday's mammogram.  BGs are generally running low at the moment.



Ah, I understand - typical it should happen when you can't use it! Perhaps your basals need reducing? Hope things settle soon


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner I think it's because I'm not eating as much as usual at the moment which affects how much is left in my tummy with regard to the gastroparesis and hence the impact on BGs  It's complicated


----------



## MisFortune

5.9 this morning. Lowest this first week. High was 10.1, averaging 7.4 other mornings. A week on metformin and low carb diet.


----------



## Northerner

MisFortune said:


> 5.9 this morning. Lowest this first week. High was 10.1, averaging 7.4 other mornings. A week on metformin and low carb diet.



Those numbers aren't too bad, it looks like you were diagnosed early, so hopefully the treatment will help bring those waking levels regularly under 7. I believe metformin can take a couple of weeks to 'establish' itself and you start getting the full benefits


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A remarkable 4.8 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A remarkable 4.8 for me today



Very chic . 5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Very chic . 5.3 for me today



C'est frais!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning And well done they are 'sehr gut' readings  (and my French is even worse!) I'm ashamed by my 7.3 today But its a new day and no more over indulgences of the carb variety!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning And well done they are 'sehr gut' readings  (and my French is even worse!) I'm ashamed by my 7.3 today But its a new day and no more over indulgences of the carb variety!



Well, you know the reason for it and it's a learning process, so keep looking forward!


----------



## Bloden

Buenos días, amigos. 9,5 aquí. 




(what other languages are spoken by forum-ers? I'm interested)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.7 for me today, no French today, all I can recall is how to ask for a baguette and cheese


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 4.7 for me today, no French today, all I can recall is how to ask for a baguette and cheese



I remember when I was in France after Uni (no UK jobs so I went over there grape-picking - no immigration rows back then either!), a favourite easy meal was to buy a baguette and some bananas, tear open the baguette and stick the banana in - instant sandwich! They had some lovely bread, but the only problem we had was that we didn't know the names for the different types of baguette, so if we got a particularly nice one, we didn't know how to ask for it again and ended up with a different one! 

Imagine the carbs in that now! 

Nice number, by the way!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Buenos días, amigos. 9,5 aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what other languages are spoken by forum-ers? I'm interested)



I'm awful at languages, although I apparently spoke German fluently when I was five/six because I was born and lived there till I was six.  I didn't believe it until I went to Berlin about ten years ago and randomly I could understand what they were saying but had no idea how to reply, they must have thought I was very odd when they asked a question and I responded in English.  Can't read German because I went to an English school.  I love listening to German too, very brusque but has a lovely rhythm.  I keep saying I'll try to wake up the area of my brain that is clearly German but never get round to it.  I could get by in French as a tourist, and Spanish i sort of understand but I end up speaking a sort of Spench because my Spanish teacher was French and would randomly switch to French mid sentence 

Hope that very boring paragraph bored your blood sugar down to normal....I live to serve


----------



## Northerner

My degree is in Russian, and I have a very basic understanding of slavonic languages generally. Also did French to A level and first year Uni. I've always been interested in languages and have been trying to learn Mandarin for a while now, and have tried Arabic, Swedish, Dutch, German and Norwegian, but have dabbled in things as obscure as Maori and Navajo  I also studied computational linguistics!  I know virtually no Spanish, for some reason I've never applied myself to that.


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha ha Keep writing Kooky Im nearly down to acceptable levels!


----------



## Lindarose

Was going to add I have gcse French and German but blimey northerner that's amazing!


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.8


----------



## Bloden

Sounds as if you like a challenge, Northener. Spanish would be too easy for you!
That's really interesting - no really! - Kookycat. Don't worry about speaking Spench...my students speak Spanglish sometimes.


----------



## AJLang

Wow you lot with your languages 6.2 for me this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Have a go at Euskara sometime Northe and let me know how you get on. I just can't get my head around it at all.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Have a go at Euskara sometime Northe and let me know how you get on. I just can't get my head around it at all.



That was on my list years ago but I couldn't afford the book at the time  Instead I went for the Navajo, and the assistant shouted across the bookshop, 'See, I told you someone would buy it!'


----------



## Bloden

AlisonM said:


> Have a go at Euskara sometime Northe and let me know how you get on. I just can't get my head around it at all.



You only need to know one word in Euskera: beherapenak - sale!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today, productive day so far, application form submitted and a claim for universal credit (whatever that is) although apparently I have to be ready for a phone call at any time up to 9pm at night to report immediately to the job centre, that'll be fun given that it's 8 miles away I have no car and there are no buses after 6!  They didn't tell me I had to be a marathon runner


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.

I think it's fairly obvious why there has been such a rise in employment, especially in PT and self-employed jobs - the govt. have made it so difficult to comply with their draconian rules that people will do anything but have to jump through their hoops! 

Good luck with the application KC, I hope you can escape the lif of a 'scrounger' and join the 'hard-working' people as part of the 'long-term economic plan'!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today.
> 
> I think it's fairly obvious why there has been such a rise in employment, especially in PT and self-employed jobs - the govt. have made it so difficult to comply with their draconian rules that people will do anything but have to jump through their hoops!
> 
> Good luck with the application KC, I hope you can escape the lif of a 'scrounger' and join the 'hard-working' people as part of the 'long-term economic plan'!



The whole thing is a bit of a farce, if they ring me at 9pm I'll most probably be asleep, although I expect they'll tell me I'm not allowed to.  I hope for their sake this is short term because I don't imagine I'm going to take this well


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all A pleasing 6.0 today. Good luck with that application Kooky. Sounds like you could be applying for a 'bush tucker trial' !


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Great result Linda!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

9pm?! And what happens after the phone call? You have to rush out somewhere in your jammies? Sounds crazy... Good luck Kcat.


----------



## Abi

I agree that the direction our benefits system is taking is frightening
Is it really true that you can be expected to turn up at short notice with no public tranpsort and no means of getting there other than ( expensive) taxi- if the latter option is needed, are you able to claim back the cost?
If so then yet another example of how the system primarily operates to get people off of benefits even if they have no other means of supporting themselves.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a lowly 3.5 for me today, Type 1 weird strikes again


----------



## KookyCat

Abi said:


> I agree that the direction our benefits system is taking is frightening
> Is it really true that you can be expected to turn up at short notice with no public tranpsort and no means of getting there other than ( expensive) taxi- if the latter option is needed, are you able to claim back the cost?
> If so then yet another example of how the system primarily operates to get people off of benefits even if they have no other means of supporting themselves.



I expect it's not actually going to happen, I think it's just all to make you think twice about claiming benefits, because obviously anyone who has to is intending to just sit around and do nothing.  Much like their parting message on the website that says "did you know you could earn more working?"....erm yes I do know that as it happens.  To be honest it's laughable, people who don't want to work (which I believe is the minority btw) won't care, those who can't will just feel humiliated and patronised and everyone else will feel pressured.  I bet they paid some agency millions to come up with that peach


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a house special 5.2 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning A very surprising 5.8 here after working a night Going home to bed happy  Good night!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning A very surprising 5.8 here after working a night Going home to bed happy  Good night!



Woohoo!!!  Take a well-earned rest!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 - oh yeah!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a little spooky but I also had a house special - 5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Feeling a bit miffed with my 5.3 now! Can I claim meter inaccuracy?


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Feeling a bit miffed with my 5.3 now! Can I claim meter inaccuracy?



Yep absolutely.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning A very surprising 5.8 here after working a night Going home to bed happy  Good night!



A ruddy great big switz swoo for you this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today after a sneaky hypo before dinner yesterday and another at midnight....this morning's gift?  A smashing headache


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.7 today after a sneaky hypo before dinner yesterday and another at midnight....this morning's gift?  A smashing headache



Sorry to hear this KC  Hope you feel better soon. I'm not entirely convinced I didn't drop low in the night, I've woken to a surprising 4.6 - my lowest for months, if not years


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 and cold n wet here.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this KC  Hope you feel better soon. I'm not entirely convinced I didn't drop low in the night, I've woken to a surprising 4.6 - my lowest for months, if not years



Nocturnal pancreas, you heard it here first


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all (slept in somewhat!) 6.2 today  Hope those too low numbers soon go up a bit Kooky and Northerner. We got sunshine here


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.6 today for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Love your number Pine Martin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today.



You always have to be 1 step ahead!  5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> You always have to be 1 step ahead!  5.3 for me today



I suspect it's down to our relative latitude


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning   6.0 today


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning   6.0 today



Excellent Linda  Remember those days when you despaired about getting good waking numbers?


----------



## Lindarose

Yes indeed Have blood checks tues at GP Kind of excited!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Yes indeed Have blood checks tues at GP Kind of excited!



I think you can look forward to some good results


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.0 for me - ouch! Combination of a lie-in and last night's meal, methinks. Ho hum.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.0 for me - ouch! Combination of a lie-in and last night's meal, methinks. Ho hum.



Ah well, life is for living, at least it's not a mystery!


----------



## AJLang

6.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 6.8 this morning



Much better than your dramas of yesterday - hope you have a good day of nice, in-range and settled levels


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. So far, touch wood, I'm doing ok today


----------



## Pete H

This morning 8-1.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today after a very odd day yesterday staying at exactly 8 from 1pm, not a flitter of a flutter in either direction the whole rest of the day   have my "interrogation" at the job centre today so I suspect that's why


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 today after a very odd day yesterday staying at exactly 8 from 1pm, not a flitter of a flutter in either direction the whole rest of the day   have my "interrogation" at the job centre today so I suspect that's why



I hope the day passes off without 'incident' and that there are on soft cushions or comfy chairs involved


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 9.3 for me after a 3 am hypo and jelly babies. 

Off for scans on feet and to get new plaster casts for legs early doors today. Cannot wait


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 9.3 for me after a 3 am hypo and jelly babies.
> 
> Off for scans on feet and to get new plaster casts for legs early doors today. Cannot wait



I hope the appointment goes well Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.0 today  Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  feeling a bit grumpy about it at the moment, need more coffee I think.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone 6.0 today �� Hope you all have a good day



Another great number Linda


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  feeling a bit grumpy about it at the moment, need more coffee I think.



More coffee and a treat planned for afterwards I think, caffeine and something to look forward to helps.  Good luck


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. It's a national holiday here today, hence a post-lie-in 9.3. D'oh! Only had an extra hour in bed! Thanks a lot, liver. 

Good luck with your appointments, Flower and Kookycat.


----------



## Lindarose

Wish I lived in Spain! Warmth and a lie in Bliss!


----------



## Pete H

Morning 8-8


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Morning 8-8



Hi Pete, hope you're not working too hard and plan to give yourself a day off on the 25th!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hi Pete, hope you're not working too hard and plan to give yourself a day off on the 25th!


Oh yes ! 25th and 26th   hope to have next Sunday off then it's every day till Christmas eve.. Gets me out of going shopping


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Happy Tuesday everyone, 5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone, 5.1 for me today



Good morning Kooky, I hope that your 'interview' went well 

Out of interest, I have just tested again. When I got up I was 5.4. I took my insulin straightaway, 8 units (which amounts to nearly half my total daily dose), and that was 50 minutes ago. I haven't eaten anything yet, and my levels are 6.8! Good old liver/morning insulin resistance!  Any other time of day and I'd be having a massive hypo by now


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning Kooky, I hope that your 'interview' went well
> 
> Out of interest, I have just tested again. When I got up I was 5.4. I took my insulin straightaway, 8 units (which amounts to nearly half my total daily dose), and that was 50 minutes ago. I haven't eaten anything yet, and my levels are 6.8! Good old liver/morning insulin resistance!  Any other time of day and I'd be having a massive hypo by now



It was OK, they seemed to sense my dedication to the cause of job seeking so weren't too keen on, could have been much worse since the chap next to me was being forced to go to an open day at a bakery which wasn't actually a recruitment day it was just an information day about bakeries, about which he seemed thoroughly unconvinced!

I don't have the morning increase in blood sugar at all, so five minutes before brekkie is my limit otherwise I'm circling the drain.  Isn't it weird how the human body works, no two the same?  My nurse thinks I'm odd because if I go hypo at night I don't get a rebound high it just peaks to a high four and trundles on.   I had to do testing at 1,2 and 3 am every night for a week to prove that one.  Fifty minutes, that's stunning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  6.6 here Must be pre blood test nerves! Missing the coffee Just can't get going without it.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  6.6 here Must be pre blood test nerves! Missing the coffee Just can't get going without it.



Hope the test goes well Linda


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a welcome return to 5.2 for me today.

There was the most amazing red sunrise over the Cotswolds today, it was stunning. Red sky in the morning - shepherds warning  will watch out for panicking shepherds later


----------



## Pete H

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a welcome return to 5.2 for me today.
> 
> There was the most amazing red sunrise over the Cotswolds today, it was stunning. Red sky in the morning - shepherds warning  will watch out for panicking shepherds later



It's the same here in the westmidlands, lovely frosty morning and a Beautiful red sky, a lovely drive to work this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.0 for me - all aboard the Lantus rollercoaster again (I prefer the bumper cars).

Sounds like the weather's the same here as in the UK (I guess that's why it's called "green Spain" here up north).


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, 10 for me. BS has been a bit strange, hypo in night then outrageously high in morning. So 10 is the best morning result for awhile


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, 5.8 for me today, just filling out another application, then 3 more to start on but before that I'm getting out my Christmas candles to get me in the mood


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.1 today  So many applications Kooky Sounds like a full time job! Good luck!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.4 for me today, had to open festive shortbread as they were the first sweet things I found in the cupboard 

Hope your Christmas candles inspire you KookyC


----------



## Bloden

A very good morning everyone. 9.1 here - oops! My fault. Overdid the bedtime snack (not used to having one, so messed up). Best ask Santa for a nice shiny notebook for writing these things down!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-6


----------



## Northerner

5.3 and no internet access for me this morning! Seems to be working OK now


----------



## Bloden

I was wondering where you were!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 for me today, by George it's blustery here I feel a bit like Dorothy in Kansas waiting for the house to take flight


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today Haven't looked outside yet Hold on to your hollyhocks Kooky!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.6 today Haven't looked outside yet Hold on to your hollyhocks Kooky!



I'd recommend a slow move toward the door Lindarose, slow, steady and with ankle weights.  I stepped outside to lure my dog out from under the shed and my PJ bottoms ballooned almost enough to gain sufficient momentum for take off 

Good number, so a switz swoo to you.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 for me today, I seem to have returned to hypoville.

Put weights in your pockets KookyC and don't wear ruby encrusted shoes


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. And I'm back in hyper-ville - 13.1  Seeing endo next week...stress!


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, er, afternoon! 4.8 today


----------



## Steff

Evening 7/4


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, I seem to be liking odd numbers for the festive period, 5.3 today


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody.  7.0 here - at last!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 after night shift I'm with you Bloden Good night


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 7.0 after night shift I'm with you Bloden Good night



Jinx!  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a Friday 4.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a chilly 5.2 this morning....brrrrrrr


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning, 6.2 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody.  4.2 here - there's rain in Spain!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.0 for me again.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 after a lovely lay in


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me after a hypo night (grumble grumble), my own fault should have had supper when my two hour reading was 0.1 higher than the premeal I was just so warm in my duvet, but thought since I'd only has 1 unit it might just be OK...silly Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Good morning! 3.6 here. Brrr...a day in front of the fire, methinks.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.1 for me which is a bit different to my normal waking numbers. Makes a change.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 5.7 today- yes really!   Hope you have a better day than your night Kooky


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 5.7 today- yes really!   Hope you have a better day than your night Kooky



Well switz my swoo Lindarose that's excellent work


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou Kooky I'm basking in the glory! Wish I could say something constructive about your bad night etc but type 1 is so so complex and over my head despite reading posts about it. Think you all need a degree to manage it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, hope you had a better night last night Kooky.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning And 5.9 here


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning the house special 5.2 and I slept until 7am, this never ever happens 

Good work on that 5.9 Lindarose!


----------



## Lindarose

Great news! A good start all round


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today, hope you had a better night last night Kooky.



I did Mr Northerner, I had a glorious 8 hours of actual sleep, flanked by a very toastie dog.  That is the best sleep I've had all year.....no really


----------



## Bloden

A very good morning indeed, by the looks of it.
6.6 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a new week house special for me as well 5.2

Great result Kooky, a good sleep and everyones favourite morning number


----------



## Bloden

We all rock!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks I'm rocking with a 5.9 after a night shift  Hope you all have a lovely day Nite x


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning folks I'm rocking with a 5.9 after a night shift  Hope you all have a lovely day Nite x



Excellent work again, have a good nights sleep (days sleep I suppose)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today after a suspected hypo at 11:45 last night didn't catch the blighter but did wake up drenched in sweat with a suspicious 4.9.  Bah humbug . All that guff about you'll wake up when you're hypo and rebound highs will let you know if you don't clearly doesn't apply to my little patty, she's a rogue pancreas spluttering by day, sleek, chic and very annoying by night.


----------



## bigheadmike

Morning, I just got a 5.0 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Hiya Mike...how've you been?

3.7 here. Fun and games, eh?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## Redkite

So....Sunday morning and Monday morning he woke in the 8's after having been 5 or 6 mmol at 3am/4am.  Last night I increased basal in the 4am-6am timezone by just 0.05U per hour....and he woke on a lovely 6.0 this morning - get in!!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> So....Sunday morning and Monday morning he woke in the 8's after having been 5 or 6 mmol at 3am/4am.  Last night I increased basal in the 4am-6am timezone by just 0.05U per hour....and he woke on a lovely 6.0 this morning - get in!!



Nice one!


----------



## KookyCat

Redkite said:


> So....Sunday morning and Monday morning he woke in the 8's after having been 5 or 6 mmol at 3am/4am.  Last night I increased basal in the 4am-6am timezone by just 0.05U per hour....and he woke on a lovely 6.0 this morning - get in!!



Excellent work Redkite will you come and adjust mine


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A 6.1 for me after not a wink of sleep and an eventful night


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here. Seeing endocrinologist at 10.40 so I don't expect to remain in single figures! Just hope my A1c is lower than last time...not hoping for great things.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.7 here. Seeing endocrinologist at 10.40 so I don't expect to remain in single figures! Just hope my A1c is lower than last time...not hoping for great things.



I hope you are pleasantly surprised - good luck!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 5.9 today Trying to get down to Kooky levels!   Sorry you had a bad night northerner Think I had all your sleep! And good luck with your app today Bloden


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.7 here. Seeing endocrinologist at 10.40 so I don't expect to remain in single figures! Just hope my A1c is lower than last time...not hoping for great things.



Good luck, if it's higher tell her it's her fault, I mean it's a partnership after all and you've clearly upheld your end of the bargain


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 5.9 today Trying to get down to Kooky levels!   Sorry you had a bad night northerner Think I had all your sleep! And good luck with your app today Bloden



Great result Linda  Glad to hear that at least someone was able to use up the missing sleep!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-8.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning Pete


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Morning Pete



Good morning  it's gone really mild here in the Midlands ... Got me a sweat on


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning  it's gone really mild here in the Midlands ... Got me a sweat on



Hope business is good for you Pete  Mild here now, it was very cold in the night though.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes quite mild here in norfolk too though my toes inclined to disagree!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's an on the edge 3.9 for me today. What happened to the glucose from my "fun" sized packet of Maltesers? I'm sure I ate them last night 

Hope your appointment goes well Bloden


----------



## Bloden

Thanks Northie, Kcat, Lrose and Flower. 

A1c was up from 7.8 to 8.1. I pointed out that my underlying anxiety is stopping me from achieving tighter control (I keep myself high cos of it). Then I took Annette's advice about reverse psychology, and told her I didn't want to see a psychologist (I was refused help by my gp), and hey presto she's only gone and referred me! 6 and a half years late...but hopefully I can now get the help I need and join you clever lot in the 5-7% range.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks Northie, Kcat, Lrose and Flower.
> 
> A1c was up from 7.8 to 8.1. I pointed out that my underlying anxiety is stopping me from achieving tighter control (I keep myself high cos of it). Then I took Annette's advice about reverse psychology, and told her I didn't want to see a psychologist (I was refused help by my gp), and hey presto she's only gone and referred me! 6 and a half years late...but hopefully I can now get the help I need and join you clever lot in the 5-7% range.



Great to hear! Must remember to tell my consultant that I most certainly do NOT want to be funded for a Libre for life


----------



## Lindarose

That's great news Bloden Hope your appt comes through quickly


----------



## Annette

Excellent news. Hope it comes through quickly.


----------



## KookyCat

Brilliant, hope it helps.  Funny old bunch Doctors, fancy being fooled by something as obvious as a bit of reverse psychology...brilliant


----------



## Bloden

Funny old bunch indeed!  Thanks ev'one.

And thanks for the advice Annette.


----------



## Phil65

4.2 this morning, I wish all mornings were as good! .....promise to post tomorrow if not so good! ;-)


----------



## KookyCat

House special 5.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning It's a 6.0 here Glad your numbers are good too Kooky and northerner


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning It's a 6.0 here Glad your numbers are good too Kooky and northerner



Thanks Linda - snap on the numbers!


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 4.5 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Another low one Bloden Hope soon picks up for you x


----------



## Bloden

Hiya Lindarose.  I'm changing my Lantus jab to midday to see if I can get rid of these night-time lows. Watch this space!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-4


----------



## Lindarose

I will be watching! Good luck


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> I will be watching! Good luck



I must remember to be on my best behaviour then !


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a random 11.8 for me today, no idea why as I was 5.0 before bed


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a random 11.8 for me today, no idea why as I was 5.0 before bed



Aw! Hope you are compensated by nice, stable levels through the day


----------



## Flower

Here's hoping Northerner  I think it's because I went into a chocolate shop yesterday


----------



## Redkite

5.8 this morning....he was only 4.4 at 2.30am and I set a zero basal for an hour on his pump - gotta love that pump!  He didn't need to be woken up or anything


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Here's hoping Northerner  I think it's because I went into a chocolate shop yesterday



Hmm.... 



Redkite said:


> 5.8 this morning....he was only 4.4 at 2.30am and I set a zero basal for an hour on his pump - gotta love that pump!  He didn't need to be woken up or anything



Terrific!


----------



## grainger

21.3


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> 21.3



Crikey Hannah, any clues?


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Crikey Hannah, any clues?



I'm not really sure but i'm wondering if getting up numerous times during the night due to my son teething could possibly affect it? Release of hormones or something??

My diabetes is still pretty crap tho in general to be honest. Apparently being a comfort eater isn't great mix and my brother and christmas isn't a good mix for wanting to comfort eat.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> I'm not really sure but i'm wondering if getting up numerous times during the night due to my son teething could possibly affect it? Release of hormones or something??
> 
> My diabetes is still pretty crap tho in general to be honest. Apparently being a comfort eater isn't great mix and my brother and christmas isn't a good mix for wanting to comfort eat.



Yes, I think that disrupted sleep can cause problems with levels, plus the other stresses can't be helping  I hope things settle down a bit for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think that disrupted sleep can cause problems with levels, plus the other stresses can't be helping  I hope things settle down a bit for you soon {{{HUGS}}}



Thank you. Back to 4.8 now pre lunch so at least that's better. Need to spend some real time concentrating on this i think.

Hope you are good?


----------



## Phil65

Morning everyone, 4.8 for me, didn't test before bed last night, so pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Thank you. Back to 4.8 now pre lunch so at least that's better. Need to spend some real time concentrating on this i think.
> 
> Hope you are good?



Ah, much better  Yes, I'm fine thank you


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Morning everyone, 4.8 for me, didn't test before bed last night, so pleased with that.



Nice one Phil, you're on a roll!


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> 21.3



Ouch! Glad to hear you're back down in single figures now.


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Nice one Phil, you're on a roll!



......now you've done it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today.



Snap!  5.3 here too


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Snap!  5.3 here too



Alors! C'est chic, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here. Definitely not as chic as 5.3!


----------



## Lindarose

A very chic good morning! 5.8 here


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pretty chic 4.8 for me today

Pretty marvellous results all round


----------



## Phil65

7.8 this morning, followed by a 10.3 and now 12.8.......feeling a bit ropey :-(


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 7.8 this morning, followed by a 10.3 and now 12.8.......feeling a bit ropey :-(



Oops! Sorry for jinxing it Phil! Hope whatever it is passes quickly


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Pretty marvellous results all round



I think you've been double-jinxed Phil!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

5.4 for me, never let it be said I lack consistency


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.5 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 (after 6am hypo). Looking fwd to changing Lantus timing tomoz!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.2 here


----------



## Phil65

Hi all, woke to a 3.3 at 05.00.  feeling better than yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Hi all, woke to a 3.3 at 05.00.  feeling better than yesterday



Good to hear you are feeling better Phil, hope it stays that way


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Just for a change I thought I'd rock a 5.3 today.  Yawn.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Just for a change I thought I'd rock a 5.3 today.  Yawn.



The needle's stuck on your meter!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> The needle's stuck on your meter!



I think it must be, it's like Groundhog Day....and they promised me this type 1 lark would be exciting


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I think it must be, it's like Groundhog Day....and they promised me this type 1 lark would be exciting



I wouldn't believe anything they say - I have it on good authority that, 50 years ago, they said there would be a cure in 10 years...!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't believe anything they say - I have it on good authority that, 50 years ago, they said there would be a cure in 10 years...!



What!  You mean the cure isn't arriving on the 23rd February 2016.  I've got my "I've got a functioning pancreas" t-shirt on priority pre-order


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-5 .


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.5 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.

I was told the cure would be within 10 years of my diagnosis so that would have been 1988, I don't mind giving a bit of leeway but I'm starting to have my doubts  I'd get a refund on that t-shirt KookyC


----------



## Bloden

Morming all. 7.4 here.

No mention of a cure here - they were too busy telling me "you can't do this, you can't do that"!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Just woke up and 6.4


----------



## KookyCat

A 4.6 this morning, that'll teach me to forget my insulin pen and spend 7 hours shopping without food, apparently that much buzzing around without food makes Patty very angry for some hours, she was still angry after a Sunday dinner, two mini Eclairs, a slice of toast, a snack bag of grapes and four chocolate truffles at 2am.  Bad Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Wow, that's some feast Kooky!

Morning all.  8.7 here. To be expected after moving jab to midday and halving dose.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here Have to confess I indulged in a homemade shortbread made by younger son at 10.30 last night Couldn't resist! 
As for your little medicinal feast Kooky.....did you enjoy those truffles? Yummy


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a house special of 5.2 for me today.

That was some 2am carb fest KookyC, don't make Patty angry today


----------



## KookyCat

Patty is still pouting, I've had my brekkie and another four truffles and she's holding me at precisely 4.9


----------



## Lindarose

Patty is very rebellious Unless of course truffles have magical carb free properties? Tempted to try some myself!


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 5.4 for me, surprising after a big handful of Quality Street last night!


----------



## KookyCat

Phil65 said:


> Morning, 5.4 for me, surprising after a big handful of Quality Street last night!



Lindarose is right chocolate has magic powers!


----------



## Redkite

7.0 this morning.......had family over yesterday for a pre-birthday feast, went to bed at 11pm on 9mmol, good job I checked at 3.30am, because it had snuck up to 17.9!!!  A generous correction by pen, and a couple of hours of a higher temp basal, and he's just about back in range, phew!

Birthday today, so high BGs forecast!


----------



## KookyCat

Redkite said:


> 7.0 this morning.......had family over yesterday for a pre-birthday feast, went to bed at 11pm on 9mmol, good job I checked at 3.30am, because it had snuck up to 17.9!!!  A generous correction by pen, and a couple of hours of a higher temp basal, and he's just about back in range, phew!
> 
> Birthday today, so high BGs forecast!



Well I hope he enjoys the Birthday feasting


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning. 5.0. today and yesterday - but a hacking cough, sore throat and (sorry for this) snottiness


----------



## Lindarose

Very happy birthday Redkite


----------



## KookyCat

Pine Marten said:


> Morning. 5.0. today and yesterday - but a hacking cough, sore throat and (sorry for this) snottiness



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Redkite

KookyCat said:


> Well I hope he enjoys the Birthday feasting



Thankyou!


----------



## Northerner

A 5.3 and no internet for me this morning!

Happy birthday to your son, Redkite!


----------



## bill hopkinson

10.1 this morning, but I have cold.


----------



## Redkite

Thankyou Lindarose and Northerner


----------



## KookyCat

A standard 5.3 for me today after hypogate yesterday, fingers crossed that consuming my own body weight in carbs yesterday makes for a more stable day today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> A standard 5.3 for me today after hypogate yesterday, fingers crossed that consuming my own body weight in carbs yesterday makes for a more stable day today



I hope so, KookyCat  4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  6.8 here Not sure why but numbers creeping up abit Disappointing as not been eating truffles   Did enjoy carvery last night with 2 small roasties No yorkshires no dessert Blood before bed 6.8 I can't get away with much can I!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 for me today, the only way is up, I hope.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  6.8 here Not sure why but numbers creeping up abit Disappointing as not been eating truffles   Did enjoy carvery last night with 2 small roasties No yorkshires no dessert Blood before bed 6.8 I can't get away with much can I!



To sleep and wake at the same level is brilliant Linda!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks northerner I have to see the positives


----------



## Bloden

Morning! Snap Lindarose. 6.8 for me too.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.2 for me.  We had nibbles last night which didn't have the carb count so I completely guesstimated - according to the Libre I had a smooth BG profile all night, smoothest since I had the Libre and I usually very carefully carb count.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.5 here! Oops! Must've overtreated that pre-bed hypo. You think I'd have learned by now.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning A slightly better 6.6 here The pressure starts today with family round and cooking first Christmas dinner tonight Will be ok til the chocs come out!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 for me and drum roll 5.9 two hours after breakfast, it might be modest but it's a rise


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning A slightly better 6.6 here The pressure starts today with family round and cooking first Christmas dinner tonight Will be ok til the chocs come out!



Stick to the magic truffles Lindarose they'll do the trick


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Kooky yes wish I'd ordered more! Would hate to have to resort to cadburys dairy milk!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha Kooky yes wish I'd ordered more! Would hate to have to resort to cadburys dairy milk!



Ooh dairy milk, haven't had that for years, my Gran used to buy me milk tray every christmas.  Enjoy the dairy milk I say, it's only Christmas once a year


----------



## Lindarose

You know what? For me CDM is the only thing worth going off the rails for! I'm sure Santa will have treated me for Christmas! But I honestly haven't bought any this year. That's not to say I won't be indulging at some point! Ha ha


----------



## Bloden

We always used to have Black Magic - the orange flavour was my fav. 

Mmm. Dairy Milk. I'm safer these days with a box of Dairy Lea.


----------



## Northerner

It was always Quality Street in our house, I liked the green triangles


----------



## Lindarose

Very impressed to see past tense!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Very impressed to see past tense!



Well, they still have them at my sister's house, although I'm not there to be tempted  I was up there a couple of years ago and it's quite unbelievable how many sweets non-diabetics can get through - it was horrific!


----------



## Lindarose

I know! That was me!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Well, they still have them at my sister's house, although I'm not there to be tempted  I was up there a couple of years ago and it's quite unbelievable how many sweets non-diabetics can get through - it was horrific!



God I love the green triangles, I was always thankful there was only a few in the box   talking of non-diabetics and sweets my Mum has already got through a box of orange creams, a box of mince pies, a tub of quality street and some bags of thorntons   I've never really been a christmas eater, but I do have some panettone, a mince pie and some truffles to scoff!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hoping everyone is well this Christmas morning! 5.0 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Hoping everyone is well this Christmas morning! 5.0 for me today



Merry Christmas Mr Northerner, a 5.5 for me today, that extra .3 is the fault of a huge mince pie.  Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Merry Christmas Mr Northerner, a 5.5 for me today, that extra .3 is the fault of a huge mince pie.  Hope you have a lovely day



You too Kooky  That mince pie has elevated you to the nirvana of blood glucose levels!


----------



## AJLang

Merry Christmas Northerner and KookyCat. 3.1 for me. Such a shame because I had to eat three Quality Street


----------



## Lindarose

A very Merry 6.7 today! Christmas started yesterday at ours More today but will be working from 4pm so lots of walking off the treats! Have fun everyone


----------



## KookyCat

Merry Christmas AJ and Lindarose, more quality street is always in order in my book 

Millie sends Susie a festive Christmas jumper wearing woof, we saw a horse this morning in close proximity so she's still a bit dazed!


----------



## Phil65

Merry Christmas everybody, 7.5 this morning, I'll take single figures this week!


----------



## Pete H

Merry Christmas guys 8-5


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Merry Christmas guys 8-5



Merry Christmas Pete  Day off?


----------



## Bloden

Merry Xmas everyone. 6.2 here.


----------



## AlisonM

Started the day at 4.7. Before Christmas lunch, 4.2, 1 hour after I was way up at 4.4, after 2 hours it was 4.5 and at three hours 5.8. And that's after a three bird roast with all the trimmings, including a small roast spud and half a honey glazed parsnip... and a small helping of Christmas pud. I'd pat myself on the back but I'm too stiff.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, the Lantus is punishing me for the reduction with unexplained choppiness, its such a moody little thing, pout, pout, pout tsk


----------



## Steff

Morning seems like an age but bloods being mad lately finally managed a 9.5


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning everyone  7.0 here Guilty as charged


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 12-5


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 for me and I slept till 6am yay!  I did have a hypo at 11:45 mind you.  I must stop trying the 1:20 evening ratio at least until I can work out what happens overnight


----------



## Lindarose

Good start to your day at least Kooky Hope things stay stable I'm off to work soon Hate the early starts Brrrr...Not so bad now I'm up though


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.0 for me this morning. I reduced my basal last night and I've now done another alteration for tonight.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat;524878

Millie sends Susie a festive Christmas jumper wearing woof said:
			
		

> Susies says Thankyou very much Millie and KookyCat and sends back a festive woof


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.9 for me. And it looks like I was in range from bedtime til morning - wow!


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Bloden


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.

That sounds a great 'wow' result Bloden


----------



## grainger

4.8 for me today - finally! First time woke with a single figure in well over a week!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  5.9 for me. And it looks like I was in range from bedtime til morning - wow!



Yay, is that the 1pm Lantus shift?


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Yay, is that the 1pm Lantus shift?



It sure is. Thanks everyone! That's really encouraging...I'm getting there slowly.

Well done, Hannah. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## KookyCat

5.9 this morning, no hypo and reasonably good sleep, maybe the Lantus dial down has done the trick


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> 5.9 this morning, no hypo and reasonably good sleep, maybe the Lantus dial down has done the trick



Ooer Mrs. Way to start the day! 

Morning all. 5.4 here and it's chucking it down.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning KookyCat and Bloden.  A little high at 8.0 this morning but I don't mind because it is within target and the first morning in a week that I've woken up without a hypo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.3 today Did a walk quite late last night as ate some choc and didn't want to go bed high It worked


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 9.9 for me today after a trio of hypos last evening and in the night


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning KookyCat and Bloden.  A little high at 8.0 this morning but I don't mind because it is within target and the first morning in a week that I've woken up without a hypo.



Hoorah, no hypo!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 9.9 for me today after a trio of hypos last evening and in the night



Yuk, I particularly dislike the recurring hypo, especially at night.  Hope you don't have too much of a hypo hangover this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Double what you've got Kooky - 10.4. Very frustrating start to the week!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 to start the week for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Double what you've got Kooky - 10.4. Very frustrating start to the week!



It's the Lantus punishing you, it listens all the time....listens I tells ya...


----------



## AJLang

4.0 at 5.45am so I had a jelly baby to stop a hypo....then it crept up so I corrected and it still went up to 10.1 Stupid gastroparesis but at least my Libre let me know that it was going up so that I could correct


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 9-1.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here but worked til 6am and didn't test this morn before bed as my hand dipped into the sweet tin during the night so wasn't fasted! Not sure this reading means much but like to check in adult and say hi


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> It's the Lantus punishing you, it listens all the time....listens I tells ya...



LOL.  It's got good hearing - it's shut away in the fridge!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> LOL.  It's got good hearing - it's shut away in the fridge!



Well I thought I'd beaten it, said so yesterday and then today back on 5.2, barely any sleep last night and circling the drain all afternoon.  It was listening, and it doesn't even have to be in the same building, it just knows!  The Lantus has ears...


----------



## Bloden

Sounds really frustrating!  I hope you get some sleep tonight, Kcat.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.9 today and slept till 6am yay . Small hypo at midnight, but then got it to 6.5 and didn't budge much till morning.....whispering very quietly that overnight basal might be more stable.


----------



## Bloden

Great news, Kookycat (also whispered quietly, just in case you-know-who is listening).

Morning all. 7.8 here (after sneaky 4.30 hypo).


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.9 today Struggling to keep levels down despite walking miles  I think I'm being just a little bit naughty at times and can't get away with it Have to improve my mindset Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today after a baffling episode at midnight, which may have been a cracking hypo, went to bed at 5.7 but that was only two hours after eating, so ate a nakd bar (13g carb).  Woke at midnight drenched in sweat and feeling quite unwell with blood sugar at 11.  So either I crashed and my liver panicked (it's not prone to over reaction my liver) or the nakd bar had an unusual effect on me, or the stars collided not sure


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.



No naughty hypos I hope?


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.8 today after a baffling episode at midnight, which may have been a cracking hypo, went to bed at 5.7 but that was only two hours after eating, so ate a nakd bar (13g carb).  Woke at midnight drenched in sweat and feeling quite unwell with blood sugar at 11.  So either I crashed and my liver panicked (it's not prone to over reaction my liver) or the nakd bar had an unusual effect on me, or the stars collided not sure



That does sound like a hypo and rebound 



KookyCat said:


> No naughty hypos I hope?



Rock-steady through the night


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> That does sound like a hypo and rebound
> Yep, got the headache and muzzy feeling so I suspect so.  I don't normally get such a big rebound, it nearly gave me heart failure.  Goodness knows what my body gets up to at night, it's like the secret life of cats in there
> 
> Rock-steady through the night


Glad to hear it, but keep those jelly babies to hand just in case


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad night. Northerner I'm glad that you had a better night. I woke up with 3.5 and still hypo shaky 30 minutes later. Another bout of 2-4am basal tweaking. Thank goodness for my pump


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad night. Northerner I'm glad that you had a better night. I woke up with 3.5 and still hypo shaky 30 minutes later. Another bout of 2-4am basal tweaking. Thank goodness for my pump



Hope the shakiness has subsided now or very soon, that diabetes fairy has surpassed himself


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat I'm feeling ok now. Stupid 
diabetes fairy.  Ps all the best with starting your new job on Monday xx


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.5 today Glad things have settled down now Northerner and hope they stay that way And hope things improve for you both Kooky and AJLang


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.5 today Glad things have settled down now Northerner and hope they stay that way And hope things improve for you both Kooky and AJLang



Thanks Linda, good number for you this morning


----------



## grainger

3.5 today so a little low but better than 19!


----------



## Steff

morning 7.7 here


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.1 Something to work on for the new year!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a Happy New Year 3.4 for me today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Northerner

Went to bed on a 7.8 and woke to a 7.2  Had a lie-in today!


----------



## KookyCat

6.2 for me today after a very peculiar day yesterday, 5.7 after every meal then creeping up to a whopping 8.8 over the next two hours with freakish precision, either my digestion went on strike or the Lantus is punishing me again


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 today Feel abit disappointed as expected lower after a very low carb day yest Maybe it will take a bit longer to reap the rewards Hope you have a calmer day Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Happy New Year!!!

8.0 here. Feeling frazzled...I suddenly feel like I know nothing about my diabetes. Where's my copy of Diabetes for Dummies?! 

Congrats on that lie-in, Northener.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 8.0 here. Feeling frazzled...I suddenly feel like I know nothing about my diabetes. Where's my copy of Diabetes for Dummies?!
> 
> Congrats on that lie-in, Northener.



I'll pass my copy to you, my blood sugar was mighty odd yesterday so I'm reviewing the "what now you stupid pancreas?" chapter


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 13-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.2 for me today.

Can I have a copy of Diabetes for Dummies please? I need the '37 years done and still none the wiser' chapter. I've had a really weird few weeks needing my basal rates reduced to 60% of normal and still been having lots of readings in the 2's. What's going on and when did I upset the diabetes fairy


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today.
> 
> Can I have a copy of Diabetes for Dummies please? I need the '37 years done and still none the wiser' chapter. I've had a really weird few weeks needing my basal rates reduced to 60% of normal and still been having lots of readings in the 2's. What's going on and when did I upset the diabetes fairy



It can be such a puzzle at times, can't it? I hope things settle down for you soon. I was 5.6 this morning


----------



## Doddy

11.5 for me this morning   Really must start behaving.


----------



## KookyCat

5.4 today, Patty appears to be behaving herself again now, although she's prone to tantrums so I'm not celebrating yet.  Flower I think we should write a new book, between us all we must have hundreds of years of experience


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Unhappy with 7.2 Retested as doesn't feel right and got 7.5! Thought I would have dropped after getting back on track with very low carb few days following the Christmas choccies Well done Kooky Fingers crossed you keep those figures now


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.9 here. 

Hmmm. What title would I give my chapter of our version of Dbs 4 Dummies? Life on the Diabetic Rollercoaster. OR Never A Dull Moment.


----------



## Doddy

A very disappointing 12.1 for me :-(


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, a 6 today after a lovely 3am hypo, my own fault I tried to have a life and eat a late lunch followed by a late supper, Patty did not like it 

My chapter of the book will be called "How to tame your Pancreas in five easy steps". Hint the last step involves stabbing her with a blunt spoon until she submits.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.9 here. 

Only 5 steps, Kookycat?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.5 today Ate 2 biscuits during evening and a profiterole with cream


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 7.5 today Ate 2 biscuits during evening and a profiterole with cream



Just one profiterole?  I have no will power with choux pastry, so we'll done!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Lindarose

Yes Kooky just one No choice really as greedy family made sure of that! But was one too many I know


----------



## Doddy

Late in the day, but 12.1 for me again


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today, and feeling a bit sniffly.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and KookyCat. 2.7 for me after a hypo at midnight. First time I've had this since being on the pump. I think it is probably because I went Nordic walking for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner and KookyCat. 2.7 for me after a hypo at midnight. First time I've had this since being on the pump. I think it is probably because I went Nordic walking for the first time yesterday.



Sorry to hear this  I find that any new type of exercise has the potential to drop my levels lower than the type I am more accustomed to (running!). Hope things settle for you and there's no repetition!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. At least I now know to lower my night time basal next time I do the Nordic walking


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.2 after a night (and no profiteroles!) night all Hope you have a good day


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northerner. At least I now know to lower my night time basal next time I do the Nordic walking



Nordic walking!  Sounds fun even if the hypo wasn't . Just about to set out for my first day at work so expecting choppy sugars...


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Nordic walking!  Sounds fun even if the hypo wasn't . Just about to set out for my first day at work so expecting choppy sugars...



Ooh! Good luck KookyCat! I hope the day goes well!


----------



## Lindarose

Yes have a great first day Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.2 here.

GOOD LUCK KOOKYCAT!


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Nordic walking!  Sounds fun even if the hypo wasn't . Just about to set out for my first day at work so expecting choppy sugars...



KookyCat the Nordic walking alongside a lake was great - first time in years that I've been able to walk without hip/back problems All the best with your first day.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.7


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.1 today


----------



## Bloden

Hi y'all. 5.3 here.


----------



## mullen31

8.5 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## AJLang

4.7 after a 2.2 at 4.30am.


----------



## Doddy

11.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 this morning and a rather delightful nights sleep


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 this morning and a rather delightful nights sleep



Ah, that's good to hear!


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning Very relieved to see 6.3 today Was really getting worried as numbers generally higher despite trying really hard recently Hope it continues


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good Morning Very relieved to see 6.3 today Was really getting worried as numbers generally higher despite trying really hard recently Hope it continues



Good to see the improvement Linda


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  9.9 here. I can't eat peanuts! When will I learn.

Looking good Kcat and Lrose.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 for me today with a not so good nights sleep, ho hum


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Hello. 8.7 here after 4 a.m. hypo. The new Lantus timing is doing my head in!
Hope everyone's well.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6 today, which is what I went to bed on...spooky!  Thank crunchy it's Friday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I have woken up to a rather low 4.4 today. I was 3.9 before bed, but topped up with quite a few carbs, so was surprised to wake so low - good job I did!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all Happy with 6.3 after night shift


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning all Happy with 6.3 after night shift



That's excellent!  Sleep well!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning. I have woken up to a rather low 4.4 today. I was 3.9 before bed, but topped up with quite a few carbs, so was surprised to wake so low - good job I did!



Is there such a thing as Type 0.5? If not, you just invented it, Northener!

Morning all. A rubbish 9.0 here - fed up with my Lantus not making it to morning. Must ring DSN - AGAIN - I think she's avoiding me!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Is there such a thing as Type 0.5? If not, you just invented it, Northener!
> 
> Morning all. A rubbish 9.0 here - fed up with my Lantus not making it to morning. Must ring DSN - AGAIN - I think she's avoiding me!



It's interesting isn't it? If I went in for a fasting test with that level I wouldn't be diagnosed with diabetes, particularly if it was backed up with an HbA1c result of 5%!  I keep meaning to plan a 'Day Off From Diabetes', eschewing carbs and novorapid, to see what my levels do unsupported 

Hope you can get the lantus sorted soon!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5 for me today



Almost 'snap'!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Almost 'snap'!



I know, if I'd used my favourite finger I think we would have snapped, he's my favourite because he always provides a slightly lower reading . He's also my favourite finger as far as nails go, he's a good boy so if I'm ever in a hostage situation and they threaten to take a finger he must be protected at all costs.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.5 for me. I had hypo symtoms at 4am but both tests said 4.4 so I just had one jelly baby to avoid a hypo


----------



## pippaandben

5.4 - can't believe it. One of lowest morning readings - and yesterday all pre meals were in the 6s. Hoorah for a DSN who knows what they are talking about!! Perthaps my Hb will get back down to 45 now.


----------



## Northerner

pippaandben said:


> 5.4 - can't believe it. One of lowest morning readings - and yesterday all pre meals were in the 6s. Hoorah for a DSN who knows what they are talking about!! Perthaps my Hb will get back down to 45 now.



Terrific!


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.5 for me. I had hypo symtoms at 4am but both tests said 4.4 so I just had one jelly baby to avoid a hypo



I like the preventative jelly baby routine, just enough to keep the head above the parapet


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I like the preventative jelly baby routine, just enough to keep the head above the parapet



I've noticed that, since Easter is practically here rolleyes the shops are currently selling jelly bunnies...


----------



## Doddy

8.1 for me!!  Things are starting to work!!!


----------



## Laura davies

7.4 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Slept 12 hours to catch up and woke to 6.9 Did have an attack of the munchies before bed and ate 4 biscuits Sometimes I just can't resist


----------



## Northerner

Doddy said:


> 8.1 for me!!  Things are starting to work!!!



Excellent news! I was just about to pester you for an update!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I've noticed that, since Easter is practically here rolleyes the shops are currently selling jelly bunnies...



I know I wanted some just because they were bunnies!


----------



## Bloden

Hiya folks. 8.4 here (after o'night hypo). 

Nice work, Doddy!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

I wasn't sure whether to post this! 18.1 for me   I had a nice pub lunch at 1.30 yesterday and haven't eaten anything since. Bounced along with 4's, 5's and 6's and was like this when I went to bed. Then it went up and up and up. I love gastroparesis NOT. Or rather it doesn't like me having my main meal of the day at lunchtime but because of when Susie is awake we can no longer go out in the evenings. The pump nurse did say before not to let this put me off going out for lunch.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this! 18.1 for me   I had a nice pub lunch at 1.30 yesterday and haven't eaten anything since. Bounced along with 4's, 5's and 6's and was like this when I went to bed. Then it went up and up and up. I love gastroparesis NOT. Or rather it doesn't like me having my main meal of the day at lunchtime but because of when Susie is awake we can no longer go out in the evenings. The pump nurse did say before not to let this put me off going out for lunch.



Grrr! I hope things settle today Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan my 6am correction has got me down to 10.3 so I'm going in the right direction


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan my 6am correction has got me down to 10.3 so I'm going in the right direction



Glad to hear you've managed to get bg down, AJ.

Morning all. 9.0 here - what a week!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden I'm sorry that you're having such a tough week.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden I'm sorry that you're having such a tough week.



Thanks, AJ. It's just a glitch...I'll have it sorted soon!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  back in the land of the living after being poorly for 2 weeks. It's a 5.2 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Flower I'm glad that you're feeling well again


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  back in the land of the living after being poorly for 2 weeks. It's a 5.2 for me.



What a rotten time to be poorly  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, and that's a great number to wake on


----------



## Flower

Thanks Amanda and Northerner  even though I had the flu vaccine I've had a close relation of the flu minus the fever and it made me really unwell. My clothes are all too big as I haven't eaten since Dec 31st


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Amanda and Northerner  even though I had the flu vaccine I've had a close relation of the flu minus the fever and it made me really unwell. My clothes are all too big as I haven't eaten since Dec 31st



I hope you get your appetite back  I was like that last year - didn't/couldn't eat between 26th December and 18th January!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.2 this morning Apart from first reading yest spent day high 5's and low 6's so hoping things staying lower now


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Amanda and Northerner  even though I had the flu vaccine I've had a close relation of the flu minus the fever and it made me really unwell. My clothes are all too big as I haven't eaten since Dec 31st



Poor you, Flower. Hope you get your apetite back soon.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.2 this morning Apart from first reading yest spent day high 5's and low 6's so hoping things staying lower now



That's great news Lindarose  Remember how you doubted you could achieve it not too long ago? Excellent work!


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-7.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Hello. 8-7.



Hi Pete, I hope you are having a day off today!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hi Pete, I hope you are having a day off today!



Hello buddy, no work today, but will be starting soon as the days get longer, had a traumatic morning trying to sort my clothes out which means throwing some of my old stuff out its breaking my heart, hate throwing my old stuff away, think it's a man thing


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Hello buddy, no work today, but will be starting soon as the days get longer, had a traumatic morning trying to sort my clothes out which means throwing some of my old stuff out its breaking my heart, hate throwing my old stuff away, think it's a man thing



Haha! I think so - I did that a few months back, stuff that was still perfectly good but had been in an old suitcase for at least a decade  Couldn't get rid of it all, of course...


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for your encouragement Northerner It really helps just making myself 'report in' each morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.1 after a night shift Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Hello everybody.  9.5 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Redkite

Morning all!  . I know it's nerdy, but just for fun....since this thread is the "Group 7-day waking average BG":

AVERAGE WAKING BG for the week Mon5/1/14-Sun11/1/14 = 7.2mmol/l


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Morning all!  . I know it's nerdy, but just for fun....since this thread is the "Group 7-day waking average BG":
> 
> AVERAGE WAKING BG for the week Mon5/1/14-Sun11/1/14 = 7.2mmol/l



Hehe! It did start off as that  Good average!

I was 5.0 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today, and it's chilly


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.5 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 7.5 here. Aah, that's better.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.5 today





Bloden said:


> Morning! 7.5 here. Aah, that's better.



Nice work ladies, what did we do with our spare time before all this testing.....


----------



## Lindarose

Good point Kooky Mind you practice certainly improves speed! Hope the job is going well for you


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-9


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a very pleasant 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Nice work ladies, what did we do with our spare time before all this testing.....



I'm sure I was bored. Now I have purpose!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good point Kooky Mind you practice certainly improves speed! Hope the job is going well for you



Oh yeah, the new job...how goes it?


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good point Kooky Mind you practice certainly improves speed! Hope the job is going well for you





Bloden said:


> Oh yeah, the new job...how goes it?



The job is going well, interesting stuff so that's nice and they don't seem to be thrown by my interesting dress sense so that's a refreshing change (it's not actually that interesting but where I worked before they were a bit conservative).  Blood sugar behaves and my brain seems to still work so that's good too!

5.1 this morning btw


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Kooky Very pleased to hear all is going well for you and you've settled in   6.4 today


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> The job is going well, interesting stuff so that's nice and they don't seem to be thrown by my interesting dress sense so that's a refreshing change (it's not actually that interesting but where I worked before they were a bit conservative).  Blood sugar behaves and my brain seems to still work so that's good too!



That's great news!  

Morning all. 11.8 here. Flurrgh!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.5 for me today.

Glad to hear your job is going well KookyC and your blood sugar and dress sense aren't causing concern


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  8.5 for me today.
> 
> Glad to hear your job is going well KookyC and your blood sugar and dress sense aren't causing concern



There's time for the dress sense, my flowery docs raised an eyebrow today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm still here, sometimes I log in & sometimes I don't but I do have a look at the forum most days & sometimes probably several times a day.
> 
> I'm still having a diabetic burnout & have been for the last few weeks ever since I went for my diabetic review following my diabetic bloods in November
> 
> I'm slipping with:
> - bedtime testing - finding it's far too easy to say oh well I can't be bothered
> - fasting or waking testing - too easy to wake up get up & not to test until breakfast time which is usually mid morning about 10am - 11am ish
> - finding it far too easy to have the odd snack here & there during the evening without blousing! - last night I was munching away on popcorn the sweet one
> 
> When I look at my meter (the accu-chek expert) & look at the reports then targets
> last 14 days - overall - above = 73%
> within = 27%
> so that shows how bad things are at the moment
> 
> If anyone would like to help or encourage me this would be great - tia







mum2westiesGill said:


> Still having the burnout & slipping with the same things but also started with a headcold a week ago which has really messed my BGs up for me
> 
> Targets now are
> last 14 days - overall - above = 93%
> within = 5%
> 
> How do I get back to normal please?







Sally71 said:


> Just go back to the beginning and take baby steps, keep testing but only try to sort one thing out at a time.  If you try to change everything all at once you will just get confused.  Start posting your readings again if it will help, someone will give you advice.  Good luck




Don't think I've posted any BG levels on here since 18/11/14
Wed 07/01
bedtime (06/01) - 11.3
bef bfast - 11.8

Thu 08/01
bedtime (07/01) - 19.4
bf bfast - 27.5

Fri 09/01
bedtime (08/01) - 28.4
bf bfast - 10.0

Sat 10/01
bedtime (09/01) - 17.4
bf bfast - no test

Sun 11/01
bedtime (10/01) - 20.8
bf bfast - 20.8

Mon 12/01
bedtime (11/01) - 15.0
bf bfast - 13.9

Tue 13/01
bedtime (12/01) - no test
bf bfast - 16.4


----------



## KookyCat

Hey Gill
Was wondering how you've been doing.  Sorry you're having a hard time but it's good to see that all that work you did on your basal dose seems to have worked, you seem quite stable from bedtime to breakfast.  That's really good given how much hard work you put in . Maybe you could review one mealtime ratio at a time, I always find that easier, so focus on thing and get it right.  Those higher sugars are bound to be making you feel a bit bleurgh so I hope you feel a bit better soon.  If all else fails I bribe myself with the promise of a treat if I sort one thing out, like a manicure, or nail polish or something I really fancy....I'm easily bought though so maybe that's just me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 today, bit of a hypo last night and some lows before dinner happening again but then it is four weeks since I reduced the Lantus, so it'll want reducing again soon


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.2 here    Hope your readings stay up there today Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Beautiful sky first thing this morning. BG not so beautiful...9.8. Ho hum.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.8 for me today, I think I have over basal tweaked and need to increase it a little bit.


----------



## grainger

Good morning all. 8.7 here today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all - where does the time go?? Haven't posted for a few days, and today was 5.7.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Wed 14/01
bedtime (13/01) - no test
bf bfast - no test

Thur 15/01
bedtime (14/01) - 5.1
bf bfast or this was my waking BG - 6.8
- ate 26g carbs (2x bags crisps) - did 1u QA as advised by my meter - ate a further 10g carbs (2x rich tea biscuits) as didn't feel happy just having 26g carbs & an injection - tested again at 0200am & BG was 10.2


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today and a stinking cold, two weeks in an office and I'm full of a cold, not one last year so that proves that work is bad for me......


----------



## Steff

Morning 7.4


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.2 here  That didn't take long Kooky Hope you can soon shake it off


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Oo, oo, 5.6 here. Hope you're feeling better soon, Kcat.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.9 for me today.

Nice work Bloden  I hope you stop sneezing soon KookyC.


----------



## parrdale

Hi guys did my first test this morning at 9am before eating, 5.7

no meds for diabetes.


----------



## Northerner

parrdale said:


> Hi guys did my first test this morning at 9am before eating, 5.7
> 
> no meds for diabetes.



That's an excellent result parrdale!  I was 5.5 this morning  Get well soon Kooky!


----------



## BobbieH

Not sure if I am too late but I was 6.7 this morning before breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Not sure if I am too late but I was 6.7 this morning before breakfast.



That's pretty good Bobbie


----------



## BobbieH

Thank you. I was pleased with that myself. My cold is almost gone so I suppose that helps


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Thank you. I was pleased with that myself. My cold is almost gone so I suppose that helps



Glad to hear it  Infections usually push levels up.


----------



## parrdale

thanks Northerner. not sure do i test after 2 hours now after dinner tonight then again in the morning so doing 2 tests a day.

there is so much info to take in....


----------



## Northerner

parrdale said:


> thanks Northerner. not sure do i test after 2 hours now after dinner tonight then again in the morning so doing 2 tests a day.
> 
> there is so much info to take in....



Ideally, you do a test before eating, then 2 hours after eating to try and find the peak that your blood sugar levels reach. You need to do the 'before' test so that you know how much the meal has made your levels rise, so you can make decisions about whether it is a meal you tolerate well. The waking/fasting test is a good indicator of your general control 

There is a lot to take in, you are right, but it will all make sense in time so try not to become overwhelmed


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, back to 5.0 today


----------



## parrdale

sorry about the questions. so if we have our dinner at 7pm test before then 2 hours after.

thanks


----------



## Northerner

parrdale said:


> sorry about the questions. so if we have our dinner at 7pm test before then 2 hours after.
> 
> thanks



Yes, that's right  Ask as many questions as you want, that's what we're here for!


----------



## KookyCat

House special 5.2 for me, and a very irritating cold.  Beechams all in one for me I think


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Snap Kooky, it's the return of the favourite 5.2 today.


----------



## parrdale

good morning  still getting used to this testing and the idea of diabetes, so last night small glass of fruit juice about 1am went to bed about 2.30, tested this morning at 8.30am and it was 6.3


----------



## KookyCat

parrdale said:


> good morning  still getting used to this testing and the idea of diabetes, so last night small glass of fruit juice about 1am went to bed about 2.30, tested this morning at 8.30am and it was 6.3



You'll get used to it soon, I promise, it all seems so complicated at first but you get accustomed to it quickly and then it's second nature, I didn't believe that 12 months ago when people said it to me but these days it's just something I have to do to keep the day on track


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.1 for me and some welcome sunshine after yesterday's storms. Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today Been snowing too!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. 5.5 today - no snow but a very cold frost!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Thur 15/01
bedtime - 5.5
- had 20g carbs & did 0.5u (which meter advised) of humalog QA

Fri 16/01
fasting/waking - 14.2
bedtime - 13.7

Today
fasting/waking - 12.1


----------



## Sally71

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thur 15/01
> bedtime - 5.5
> - had 20g carbs & did 0.5u (which meter advised) of humalog QA
> 
> Fri 16/01
> fasting/waking - 14.2
> bedtime - 13.7
> 
> Today
> fasting/waking - 12.1



You look pretty steady most of the time so I think you probably need to work on your mealtime doses.  We need some before and after tests - just before the meal and then 2 hours after, then we can start to see what needs changing.  As I said before, you can't do it all at once, is there a particular mealtime that feels like the easiest one to start with?  If you can start to get good habits just at breakfast time, or dinner time, then it will eventually be easier to start to get back in to good habits with the other meals too.

Remember - baby steps


----------



## Steff

Evening all

6.4


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 here with snow and snuffles...try walking a dog who pulls, on thick ice whilst sneezing, all the thrill of snowboarding, none of the expense, score


----------



## parrdale

morning  nice sunny start, 6.7 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 here Sunny too


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Today
bedtime 17/1 - no test
bf bfast - 7.4
- no bedtime test - went out for a meal - teatime = 16.1 - 89g carbs eaten & 12.5u bolus then a further 32g carbs eaten & 3u bolus


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, it's a chilly one this morning and I've cracked a 5.5 in celebration


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.3 here today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.8 here. Don't forget to wrap up warm!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## parrdale

morning all  a 6.3 for me. enjoy your day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Today
bedtime 18/01 - 12.4
fasting - 15.9


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone A disappointing 7.1 today Last night I ate half an apple and after an hour was 7.9 Looks like another no no


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here (after 4.30 hypo). Brrrrr.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 today, frosty weather awaits


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fasting/waking - 13.4
Bedtime (19/01) - 12.7


----------



## KookyCat

5.2 again today.  Yesterday was a hideous blood sugar roller coaster so I'm hoping for a better day today, I don't want big post meal peaks followed by pre-meal hypos thank you, and I shall report Pattyto the highest authority if she does it again


----------



## Lindarose

Good Morning all And Patty you have been warned! My own Patty was feeling abit high all day yest - maybe the weather - But more acceptable 6.4 today


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good Morning all And Patty you have been warned! My own Patty was feeling abit high all day yest - maybe the weather - But more acceptable 6.4 today



Maybe it was the weather, ironically I didn't feel cold yesterday which is unusual so maybe my body was using all that blood sugar for fuel.  Nice figure today Linda, you should give your Patty a pat on the head


----------



## Doddy

6.3 for me - the best in a long time


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-7


----------



## Bloden

Doddy said:


> 6.3 for me - the best in a long time



Nice going, Doddy!

Morning folks.  A frustrating 11 for me. Ho hum. 'Must try harder' is what my report card says so far this year!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 today.

That stern warning should sort it KookyC


----------



## Lindarose

Pats for Patty all round today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 and more than two hours sleep score!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 3.9 here.


----------



## dvd

Mine was 6.5 .... had a slice of wholemeal toast at bedtime  ...on a low carb diet .. its only my morning results that are up ..very new to this ...any tips ... thanks


----------



## Northerner

dvd said:


> Mine was 6.5 .... had a slice of wholemeal toast at bedtime  ...on a low carb diet .. its only my morning results that are up ..very new to this ...any tips ... thanks



Did you test before bed so you can see how much it rose (or fell) overnight? Also, it's a good idea to test immediately on waking, not after you have been up and about a bit, as there is something known as 'dawn phenomenon' which can affect some people. This is where the liver releases extra glucose to give you a 'boost' of energy as you start your day. Having something to eat usually stops this as your body no longer thinks it is starving. You do need to be careful what you eat for breakfast, as many people find they are more insulin-resistant at this time of day. Something protein-based like scrambled eggs and tomatoes can be a better choice than toast or cereal. As the day progresses and you become more active, you become more insulin-sensitive


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.3 for me today.

I had my pump clinic appointment sprung on me yesterday for 3 weeks time and I've got the HbA1c panic building  I wish the hospital could give me an appointment when I leave the previous one so I know what's happening.


----------



## dvd

Hi Northerner .. thanks for the fast reply ... i am a pre diabetic and confused with it .. i am on a low carb diet.. lost weight .. trying to do all the things that i read on the forum .. my readings are all quite good during the day until i test in the morning then it goes outside the range ( 5.5  and below i think it should be normal ..this correct ) never know what to do at bedtime will i eat, will i not .. if testing at bedtime will i eat before or after i eat ... thanks for any help ..


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted here since Tue 20/01/15

Wed 21/01
Fasting also bef bfast - 14.8
Bedtime (20/01) - no test

Thurs (today)
Fasting/waking - 13.9
Bedtime (21/01) - no test


----------



## pippaandben

That does seem rather high but to make more sense of your levels you really need to do the bedtime reading and then this may tell you if you need to increase the basal dose.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

pippaandben said:


> That does seem rather high but to make more sense of your levels you really need to do the bedtime reading and then this may tell you if you need to increase the basal dose.




Thank you for your reply pippaandben. I've been having a diabetic burnout for several weeks or since November when I went for my diabetic review. It's stuck somewhere in the back of my mind that I don't have another HbA1c done until August so I'm off the hook for the time being so to speak but at the same time I do know that this is no good. I'm just starting to try & get back into both the bedtime & fasting/waking levels.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

5.6 after another night time sweat fest and a hypo hangover to boot.  Dear stinking cold, please do one so Patty will calm herself and let me sleep, thanks


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 for me too Hope you're soon feeling much better Kooky


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> 5.6 after another night time sweat fest and a hypo hangover to boot.  Dear stinking cold, please do one so Patty will calm herself and let me sleep, thanks



Oh, poor you, Kcat.  It's almost the weekend...

Morning all. 11.7 here. Can't seem to get off this BG rollercoaster...weEeeEe!


----------



## banjo

never posted in this thread before - but 5.5 this morning which is high for me - normally around 4.5 - 4.7. Was wondering looking at other posts if under 5 is too low with type 2?.


----------



## Northerner

banjo said:


> never posted in this thread before - but 5.5 this morning which is high for me - normally around 4.5 - 4.7. Was wondering looking at other posts if under 5 is too low with type 2?.



Are you on any medication? It's excellent, would only possibly be a problem if you were on insulin or some other med that could cause a hypo


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## banjo

im on 2 metformin a day. So no issues with hypos. Was just wondering if below 5 was ok lol. Thanks northener -its put my mind at rest.


----------



## Northerner

banjo said:


> im on 2 metformin a day. So no issues with hypos. Was just wondering if below 5 was ok lol. Thanks northener -its put my mind at rest.



It's great then - a non-diabetic range would be between 3.3 and 6.0 mmol/l, so it sounds like you are nicely within that range, and not even on the maximum dose of metformin. Good work


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Banjo I'd be thrilled to get such low fasting levels I rarely manage to get below 6 despite my best efforts Very well done It's great to see T2 that good


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fasting/waking BG this morning - 7.4
Bedtime (22/01) - 7.6
- bedtime was below target of 8 - 12 & when I did my test I had already eaten 14g carbs which was a bag of crisps with some tuna & mayo. When I entered the carbs into my meter it advised no bolus for this amount.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Fasting/waking BG this morning - 7.4
> Bedtime (22/01) - 7.6
> - bedtime was below target of 8 - 12 & when I did my test I had already eaten 14g carbs which was a bag of crisps with some tuna & mayo. When I entered the carbs into my meter it advised no bolus for this amount.



That's a good result Gill! 

Good morning everyone, 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Following you with 6.6 northerner


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all Following you with 6.6 northerner



Voted 'Number of the Day' by 8 out of 10 cats


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 8.0 for me - I'm going back to my original Lantus slot! Endocrinologists aren't always right, it seems. Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Pine Marten

banjo said:


> im on 2 metformin a day. So no issues with hypos. Was just wondering if below 5 was ok lol. Thanks northener -its put my mind at rest.


Hi banjo - I'm taking 2 Metformin a day too, and normally my reading's in the 5s. Today it was 5.7 but yesterday it was 4.9 . I'm getting back into exercising regularly after a bout of the lurgy (and Christmas!) and hoping that my readings will level out again.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Fasting/waking BG this morning - 7.4
> Bedtime (22/01) - 7.6
> - bedtime was below target of 8 - 12 & when I did my test I had already eaten 14g carbs which was a bag of crisps with some tuna & mayo. When I entered the carbs into my meter it advised no bolus for this amount.






Northerner said:


> That's a good result Gill!
> 
> Good morning everyone, 6.6 for me today.




Thank you


Fasting/waking BG this morning - 15.8
Bedtime (23/01) - no test
- no test done at bedtime becasue I ate some supper at 2248 approx 2 hours after my evening meal. I had 54g of carbs & 4u of bolus.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 this morning, was 5.1 at midnight, 5.1 at 3am, so looks like basal is just about perfect . Might switch basal at breakfast and lunch though just for a bit of fine tuning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.4 today  Another painfully early start at work I'm not a morning person! You're an early bird too Kooky!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.4 today  Another painfully early start at work I'm not a morning person! You're an early bird too Kooky!



We should swap jobs, I'm an up with the lark kind of a gal, always have been, love the mornings.  Wish I could start work early and finish early, that'd be perfick.  Hope work isn't too traumatic and the glow of a jolly good 6.4 makes it slightly less horrid


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Steff

Morning 8.5


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a really bad start to Sunday, 17.6 after my pump cannula had become unstuck in the night. Correction time


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a really bad start to Sunday, 17.6 after my pump cannula had become unstuck in the night. Correction time



Oh dear  Hope you can get things under control soon and feel better


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I'm down to 14.2 now. It always takes so much longer to reduce high blood sugar and I get tempted to over correct, I must be patient.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes Kooky Often think it would be interesting to do a job swap and more than happy to do it on my early shifts! In fact I'd rather be up all night (as I sometimes am) than getting up at 6am Shift going well Busy and always on the go which works well for me keeping bs down!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Yes Kooky Often think it would be interesting to do a job swap and more than happy to do it on my early shifts! In fact I'd rather be up all night (as I sometimes am) than getting up at 6am Shift going well Busy and always on the go which works well for me keeping bs down!



Good to hear that you are busy, I think it helps the time go faster - nothing worse than a job that drags or you have to try and look busy! I'm very much a morning person, usually up at 5 ish, with the occasional lie-in, although I feel as if I've wasted half the day if I'm up later than 7! If I get some good quality sleep then I don't need much of it, so 4 or 5 hours usually does me


----------



## Lindarose

I'm kind of envious Never used to struggle so much Maybe I can blame the D?!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I'm kind of envious Never used to struggle so much Maybe I can blame the D?!!!



Never a bad thing to lay the blame on the D!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fasting/waking BG this morning - 9.1
Bedtime (24/01) - no test - 2nd night running for not doing this test 
 - no bedtime test done as went out for the evening for a meal & drinks - BG before evening meal 12.8 - tested before evening meal & bloused after evening meal by going into bolus advice & entering carbs eaten


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today


----------



## Steff

morning 7.4


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Another 6.5 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me after what I assume was a cracker of a hypo at midnight, woke drenched, with a blood sugar of 9.1 (very high for me) after going to bed on a 5.1 (2 hour post meal) which was too low really just so tired.  Think I need to go back to 1:30 for my evening meal to see if I can get the post meal to 6.5 which seems to do the trick.  Oh Patty what are we going to do with you   sadly I'm not allowed to stab you, otherwise you'd be toast I tells ya, toast.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh dear Kooky Toast is no good for any of us! Hope you can do the juggling act successfully and get on an even keel again


----------



## Bloden

Good luck sorting out your problem, Kcat. It's a funny old game (even funnier if you've got diabetes!).

Morning all.  7.2 here. Been offline - router exploded! Nice to be back. What did I miss?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.2 here. Been offline - router exploded! Nice to be back. What did I miss?



Ah, what a shame! You missed the day we were all given off from our diabetes!  Never mind, I'm sure there'll be another 

Sorry to hear about the hypo Kooky, hope it was a fluke and things go better tonight 

6.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Ah, what a shame! You missed the day we were all given off from our diabetes!  Never mind, I'm sure there'll be another



Oh typical!


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> 4.9 today



Ah, excellent Amanda


----------



## Robin

3.2 for me this morning. oops. A couple of days of mild weather and the knowledge that it was Green Waste emptying day, this must count as the first Gardening Hypo of the year!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Oh typical!



And the party thrown for us all by the diabetes fairy who was at a loose end given our day off...she brought sugar lollies, white buttered toast and jelly


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 3.2 for me this morning. oops. A couple of days of mild weather and the knowledge that it was Green Waste emptying day, this must count as the first Gardening Hypo of the year!



Wow! My garden gets ignored in January!  My first gardening hypo usually comes around March


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Went to bed after a very busy shift at 6.5 and woke with 6.4 That will do


----------



## KookyCat

Good work Linda!  A 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone - looking good! 5.0 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 5.0 for me today.



Great number Flower!


----------



## Robin

A more respectable 5.4 for me. No more gardening for a bit now the weather has reverted to winter mode.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 4.6 today - I had a tooth extracted yesterday afternoon (for the first time since 1973!) so I only had some porridge last night plus a couple of slices of hubby's bread (mine is too seedy for a sore gum), and before bed my reading was 4.7....


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 4.6 today - I had a tooth extracted yesterday afternoon (for the first time since 1973!) so I only had some porridge last night plus a couple of slices of hubby's bread (mine is too seedy for a sore gum), and before bed my reading was 4.7....



Rock steady!  I've only had one tooth removed and it was very sore for quite a while, I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Pine Marten

Thank you  ! I don't want false choppers so I keep my teeth in good condition, but this tooth somehow cracked a while back, and got quite painful before Christmas. So, better out than in...


----------



## Highlander

I was 6.4 this morning.  Had a hypo during the night for some reason.  I was 9.2 when I went to bed.  This happens now and then.  Although below 12 was quite good for a night reading.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted since Jan 25th so here goes with the last few days
Fasting/waking (26/01) - 7.9
Bedtime (25/01) - 6.3

Waking (27/01) - 6.4
Bedtime (26/01) - no bedtime test
 - no bedtime test done because half way through the evening I had a downfall & ate some carbs which was a bag of crisps & a couple of biscuits but with out bolusing - did this because I felt quite/very stressed today

Waking (28/01) - 13.9
bedtime (27/01) - no bedtime test 
- no bedtime test done because had a rather late evening meal at 2115pm


----------



## Newtothis

4.9 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today and a full night of sleep for the first time in two weeks yay


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 here Great news Kooky! Lots of shut eye always good


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.0 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a lowly 3.6 for me today.


----------



## Highlander

6.2 for me.   Lots of snow last night!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.8 today and a full night of sleep for the first time in two weeks yay



Great news!  6.7 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Waking this morning - 11.4
Bedtime (28/01) - 25.9 
- BG at evening meal at 1937pm was 11.0 - injected after meal at 2008pm as not sure how much I was going to eat
- bedtime test was 2343pm
- did a 5u bolus correction - my correction is 1u for 3mmol
- tested at 0112am & BG was 18.5 with active insulin so didn't correct further

Does anyone know what could've been the cause of my 25.9?


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 4.7 today


----------



## KookyCat

4.6 this morning after another midnight post hypo wake up.  Come on fairy come closer, close enough for me to stab you in the eye with a spoon, I dares ya


----------



## Pete H

Good morning. 13-5 . Hold my hands up 6 squares of Galaxy and a pack of crisps


----------



## Bloden

Morning!  What a foul day...4.4 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.0 today Hooray Should work til 2.30am again if it does that!  And I got away with the 2 biscuits! Sorry Pete you paid the price for your little indulgence


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.8 here today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today and another hypo, evening ratio back up to 1:30 then I suppose


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.9 today   Get that spoon Kooky and can I borrow it after you?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.9 today   Get that spoon Kooky and can I borrow it after you?



Once I've had at her, I'll pass it on and you can finish the job .


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me.



Snip snap!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

4.4 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.4 today


----------



## banjo

morning 5.5 here


----------



## KookyCat

4.4 this morning . Hypogate yesterday, looks like It's my monthly Lantus dial down time.  Will this ever stop


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 and a relatively OK sleep, Lantus reduction choppiness ahead today most likely, stoopid Lantus


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.5 today Are you coping with work whilst all this is going on Kooky?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## BobbieH

Good morning everyone. 6.8 today. I have an appointment with the nurse to have my bloods taken at 2.00pm before I see the diabetic nurse next Monday.
When I leave the surgery I intend to treat myself to an almond bun.  I will savour every mouthful.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.8 today. I have an appointment with the nurse to have my bloods taken at 2.00pm before I see the diabetic nurse next Monday.
> When I leave the surgery I intend to treat myself to an almond bun.  I will savour every mouthful.



Enjoy!  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 9-5 this morning, had bloods taken today... See what they say next Monday..


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.5 today Are you coping with work whilst all this is going on Kooky?



I'm sort of used to it now Lindarose, but it's driving me nuts, can't do anything in the evening because I'm shattered, sick and tired of tinkering with the Lantus, tired of eating oat biscuits   think my consultant might get it next week, I feel a rage brewing


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.8 for me, highest waking figure in nearly a year, so either Patty is protesting at the lack of Lantus for her to play with or she's just decided I needed some sleep.  To be fair Patty is right sleep makes Kooky happy, no sleep makes Kooky homicidal


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.9 today Went to bed 6.2 That's not on It will be good to see your consultant next week Kooky and hopefully get things sorted


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.9 today Went to bed 6.2 That's not on It will be good to see your consultant next week Kooky and hopefully get things sorted



Almost a snap Linda, I went to bed on a 6.4


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-8


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a not so good 2.6 for me. 

My pump had suspended insulin for me and I had resumed insulin delivery by cancelling the alarm without checking it


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  a not so good 2.6 for me.
> 
> My pump had suspended insulin for me and I had resumed insulin delivery by cancelling the alarm without checking it



Ouch, hope you don't get hypo hangover and that its back up shortly


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.8 for me, highest waking figure in nearly a year, so either Patty is protesting at the lack of Lantus for her to play with or she's just decided I needed some sleep.  To be fair Patty is right sleep makes Kooky happy, no sleep makes Kooky homicidal



Lack of sleep does that to me  I hope you get a good night tonight. 5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Lack of sleep does that to me  I hope you get a good night tonight. 5.9 for me today.



Well if nothing else I'm fired up for an open and frank conversation with the dietician today, and the consultant next week, I'm funnelling my homicidal impulses in the direction of the medical community.  This is ridiculous, I have a feeling the Lantus builds up in me in some way until it packs the hypogate punch, I'm going to push for a different basal, but the battle will be which one, I'm not injecting basal at night even at gun point so this will be fun


----------



## Northerner

Levemir is supposed to be much more predictable, good luck!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today (5.9 yesterday).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted since the 29/01 so here goes with the last few days from 30/01 - 03/02
Waking  - 16.0  / 9.9 / 8.3 / 8.3 / 19.2
Bedtime - 4.7 / no test / 8.3 / 6.3 / 4.3

Any questions or feedback will be greatly appreciated


----------



## jubedu

14.9 usually higher


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 this morning and no hypos, fingers crossed the Lantus reduction has done the trick....ya hear that Patty


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today Pleased Patty taking note at last Kooky


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 12-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.

Sounds promising KookyC, long may it continue


----------



## Highlander

Morning all.  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

5.8 this morning, AND it was 5.9 before dinner, 5.7 2 hours after, 5.9 at midnight.....I'm not sure whether I should celebrate or wait cringing in a corner for Patty to exact her revenge   They keep telling me Patty has no emotions, but they don't know her like I do, I know she likes to play with me, she's a cruel, cruel pancreas


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning A 7 today Had a bad evening and ate things I shouldn't have and just didn't care I just lost control ;( New day and it's behind me I hope Well done Kooky Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-5


----------



## mum2westiesGill

04/02 & 05/02
Waking - 10.0 / 12.3
Bedtime - 7.2 (ate 13g/1.3 CP of carbs no bolus) / no test


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 this morning, a minor miracle since I managed to wait till 8 for dinner and drink 2 glasses of red, the judicious use of biscuits is almost second nature to me now


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.1 today That's better  Worked til 2.30 this morn and last time I did that shift got a good reading on waking


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 4.9 today (and it was 9.2 just before bedtime [eek!] - must have been the slice of Warburtons with marmalade...)


----------



## KookyCat

4.9, up at four...bored now.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a House Special 5.2 for me today. Not had one of those for a while.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a House Special 5.2 for me today. Not had one of those for a while.



Yay, my very favourite!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all A nice lay in and 6.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.2 here


----------



## banjo

good morning 5.1 for me


----------



## Perjanet

7.5 which the lowest I have had since diagnosis on 15th Jan. I was at 17. I'm on 500g glucophage twice a day. Lost 5 lb in weight so far too. How quick should I get it down and what should be my realistic target?


----------



## Northerner

Perjanet said:


> 7.5 which the lowest I have had since diagnosis on 15th Jan. I was at 17. I'm on 500g glucophage twice a day. Lost 5 lb in weight so far too. How quick should I get it down and what should be my realistic target?



Sounds like you are making very good improvements Perjanet  Well done on the weight loss, this should help to improve your insulin sensitivity and help you maintain lower blood sugar levels. These things do take time though, so be patient! Keep doing what you are doing and hopefully things will continue to improve. However, do expect it to be weeks rather than days! Ideally, you need to be waking below 7.0 mmol/l. Metformin/glucophage does take some time to establish itself in your system, and it's possible your GP will increase the dose if he/she thinks it will be helpful to do so - I hope you are not suffering too many side-effects. 

Keep us updated, and let us know if you have any questions


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today and 5.9 before bed so seems like the basal might be calming down fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.1 today and 5.9 before bed so seems like the basal might be calming down fingers and toes crossed



Excellent!  I was 5.9 before bed, and 5.9 on waking!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Unexpected 7 today Good readings all day yest Just one of them things.


----------



## banjo

4.7 this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 10.0 this morning after a hypo at 3 am, my pump suspended insulin for 2 hours thank goodness. Completely unaware of it until I checked my pump/CGM this morning  fantastic technology.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 10.0 this morning after a hypo at 3 am, my pump suspended insulin for 2 hours thank goodness. Completely unaware of it until I checked my pump/CGM this morning  fantastic technology.



Oh, I'm so pleased it worked so well for you Flower!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I'm extremely grateful for having it but it does scare me when I see what I've missed. My legs are still shaking now, pity they don't shake when I'm hypo


----------



## Pete H

9-5 this morning. Had blood test results comes back at 11 nurse not impressed, got to see doctor to change medication, but fully booked till March. See what happens then..


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Excellent!  I was 5.9 before bed, and 5.9 on waking!



Perfect, now that's the stability I want, might be why they keep calling me Miss Perfect at the clinic....that or I look like the Mr Men character


----------



## KookyCat

Pete H said:


> 9-5 this morning. Had blood test results comes back at 11 nurse not impressed, got to see doctor to change medication, but fully booked till March. See what happens then..



Hope they fit you in before March and provide some useful advice


----------



## Pete H

KookyCat said:


> Hope they fit you in before March and provide some useful advice



It's March 2nd that's the first Monday they have, change medication don't know what that will be, but time will tell ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - quite surprised as I woke up in the night and tested at 5.4, so not sure why the rise  I was having a nasty dream just before waking, so maybe that?


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning a 6.0 for me and a 6.3 at bed time.  Need to spend some time making graphs and simple pictures for the consultant on Thursday so I can get him to understand the nature of my issues, might do him a slide with an animated evil patty just to make my point!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today - quite surprised as I woke up in the night and tested at 5.4, so not sure why the rise  I was having a nasty dream just before waking, so maybe that?



Probably adrenalin/cortisol I reckon, nightmares must increase stress hormones surely given that the brain doesn't distinguish between dream state and reality which is why the body paralyses itself to prevent the brain doing something stupid.  Hope it wasn't too hideous


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Probably adrenalin/cortisol I reckon, nightmares must increase stress hormones surely given that the brain doesn't distinguish between dream state and reality which is why the body paralyses itself to prevent the brain doing something stupid.  Hope it wasn't too hideous



Wasn't terrible. I was out on a run along the coast but I kept getting stopped by the tide coming in. Then I was in a café arguing with a woman!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Wasn't terrible. I was out on a run along the coast but I kept getting stopped by the tide coming in. Then I was in a café arguing with a woman!



If I was a dream analyst, I'd say you feel you're being held back in life by a force beyond your control, hmm interesting....good job I'm a data analyst then eh


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> If I was a dream analyst, I'd say you feel you're being held back in life by a force beyond your control, hmm interesting....good job I'm a data analyst then eh



I'm looking for the positives - at least I was asleep!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7 again The 5.9's seem so far away Interesting dream Northerner Least you've done your exercise for today!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 12-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 today and no nasty dreams about cafes and tides


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 (former house favourite) today and almost no sleep.  If this is Patty getting used to the reduced Lantus dose then it's a record 2 weeks settle in time as opposed to the standard six weeks....oh Patty what am I going to do with you


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 (former house favourite) today and almost no sleep.  If this is Patty getting used to the reduced Lantus dose then it's a record 2 weeks settle in time as opposed to the standard six weeks....oh Patty what am I going to do with you



Sorry to hear you're not sleeping well Kooky  I hope things improve for you soon! 

I was 6.3 this morning, which I'm happy with - had an evening of battling lows last night, ended up consuming twice the amount of carbs I'd bolused for in my evening meal and worried I might have another of 'those' nights - thankfully, not, but quite a few weird dreams that I've now forgotten!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you're not sleeping well Kooky  I hope things improve for you soon!
> 
> I was 6.3 this morning, which I'm happy with - had an evening of battling lows last night, ended up consuming twice the amount of carbs I'd bolused for in my evening meal and worried I might have another of 'those' nights - thankfully, not, but quite a few weird dreams that I've now forgotten!



Glad it wasn't one of "those" nights, I had the same last night with a stubborn refusal to stay stable, maybe there was something in the air


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.5 today


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 12-5 again


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 12-5 again



Aw Pete  I hope when you get your appointment they can give you something that will do the trick for you. Do you know what your bedtime reading was, for comparison?


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Aw Pete  I hope when you get your appointment they can give you something that will do the trick for you. Do you know what your bedtime reading was, for comparison?



Did it last night for the first time 15-5, food yesterday, tin soup around 1 o'clock , 6-30 small jacket potato and pork chop and veg... Took tablet after both meals.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Did it last night for the first time 15-5, food yesterday, tin soup around 1 o'clock , 6-30 small jacket potato and pork chop and veg... Took tablet after both meals.



Looks like you're actually coping quite well overnight, it's just your base levels you need to get down so you are starting at a better level before you eat.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.4 for me today even though my pump had suspended insulin again. Where's that meddling diabetes fairy?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a low 3.4 for me today even though my pump had suspended insulin again. Where's that meddling diabetes fairy?



I'll give her a slap for you! Hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Looks like you're actually coping quite well overnight, it's just your base levels you need to get down so you are starting at a better level before you eat.



I did take a record of what I am eating and what exercise I do ( which is not a lot only 7-8 miles a day round the shop which I have alway done ) and she said she thinks my medication wants changing, so see what doctor says in March .


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, about three hours sleep and I've got a headache.  Turning into a right moaning Minny


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.3 today, about three hours sleep and I've got a headache.  Turning into a right moaning Minny



Ack! Sorry to hear this Kooky  It's fine to moan, I understand just how you feel! Hope things improve soon  

I was 5.7 this morning. Had another evening of fighting lows last night - bolused for 60g for my evening meal, ended up eating an additional 70g to keep my levels up


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.7 today



Nice and consistent Lindarose  How are you feeling these days, do you feel better than you did, say, three months ago? Do you feel more in control of things?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 today and yet another 2 hours of hypo at 1.50 am, I'm keeping my pump busy- or not - as it suspended insulin again thank goodness. What's going on


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 today and yet another 2 hours of hypo at 1.50 am, I'm keeping my pump busy- or not - as it suspended insulin again thank goodness. What's going on



Oh dear? Do your basals need tweaking? What was your bedtime reading?


----------



## Flower

Bedtime was 5.3 but my bg seems to have started dropping quickly at about 12.30am, time to reduce again but my basal is almost at the lowest setting from about 11pm until 3 am. I'll see what I can tweak!


----------



## Lindarose

I'm feeling a little deflated really as readings have crept up with fasting levels sometimes up to 7 Occasionally I eat something I shouldn't in the evening like a biscuit or small amount of chocolate and it makes such a big impact on my bg it's frightening. Hate to moan when others have so much more to deal with but I really miss the foods I used to eat Thanjs for asking Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Bedtime was 5.3 but my bg seems to have started dropping quickly at about 12.30am, time to reduce again but my basal is almost at the lowest setting from about 11pm until 3 am. I'll see what I can tweak!



Looks like you're going to end up like me and KookyCat, and not needing any basal at all overnight!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I'm feeling a little deflated really as readings have crept up with fasting levels sometimes up to 7 Occasionally I eat something I shouldn't in the evening like a biscuit or small amount of chocolate and it makes such a big impact on my bg it's frightening. Hate to moan when others have so much more to deal with but I really miss the foods I used to eat Thanjs for asking Northerner



Don't lose heart Lindarose, your numbers are consistently below what would get you a diagnosis of diabetes!  Our bodies do fluctuate in terms of insulin resistance, liver output of glucose etc. I normally get levels in the low 5s these days, but this week I've been getting them in the upper 5s up to a 6.9. It doesn't worry me as anything 7 or below represents a minuscule risk level, plus you also have to take into account meter variability. I wouldn't be surprised if, once the days get longer and the Sun stronger, things will improve  And you're not moaning!


----------



## Lindarose

I re read my reply and wished I'd worded it differently! I actually do feel generally much more in control and pleased that my numbers are improved due to low carb eating (in the main) and so much walking Winter and cold weather arnt my thing and as you said longer warmer days ahead will make everything seem easier Thanks for your support


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I re read my reply and wished I'd worded it differently! I actually do feel generally much more in control and pleased that my numbers are improved due to low carb eating (in the main) and so much walking Winter and cold weather arnt my thing and as you said longer warmer days ahead will make everything seem easier Thanks for your support



Good to hear


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today, Lantus down again and then again tomorrow oh the joys


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-9.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-9.



That's a lot better than those 12s Pete


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.5 again and hardly any basal. Come on diabetes fairy stop causing havoc.

KookyC, I hope the sensor is capturing all the problems you are having and leads to a better solution for you


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> That's a lot better than those 12s Pete



Still along way from those fives and sixes


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a low 3.5 again and hardly any basal. Come on diabetes fairy stop causing havoc.
> 
> KookyC, I hope the sensor is capturing all the problems you are having and leads to a better solution for you



Goodness, it really does look like you might be able to leave a couple of hours with no basal, doesn't it? Can you see from the snesor if you dropped lower than this?


----------



## Flower

My sensor is set to suspend at 3.7 which in bg terms for me is about 3.3 and it suspended again for 2 hours. It stops me reaching too much lower thank goodness. It seems I need gaps with no basal. I'm off to the pump clinic soon so will seek much needed advice.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> My sensor is set to suspend at 3.7 which in bg terms for me is about 3.3 and it suspended again for 2 hours. It stops me reaching too much lower thank goodness. It seems I need gaps with no basal. I'm off to the pump clinic soon so will seek much needed advice.



Ah, I see, that's good then  I hope they can give you some guidance at the pump clinic  You can see why some people injecting basal have problems, given the number who seem to have wide variance in basal needs through the day and night. I suspect I actually need basal in the mornings because I take 7 units of novorapid for 12g carbs (my slice of toast!), which is utterly ludicrous compared to what I need later in the day!  Since I went to bed on a 5.9 and woke on a 5.0, I obviously don't need any whilst I'm sleeping!


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 5.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good morning, 5.2 today.



The 'House Special'!  Great number Pine Marten!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today (yawn).  Wonder how long a person can be without sleep before sleep psychosis sets in...let's see


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.1 today (yawn).  Wonder how long a person can be without sleep before sleep psychosis sets in...let's see



Ack, sorry to hear you're still not sleeping KC  Hope you're reporting a blissful night before too long! 

5.7 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Ack, sorry to hear you're still not sleeping KC  Hope you're reporting a blissful night before too long!
> 
> 5.7 for me today



Ah a 5.7, lovely!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Ah a 5.7, lovely!



Thanks, I'm pleased with that  Went to bed on a 7.0 after more evening battles with the lows - this, despite lowering my bolus insulin so that it seems that one slice of toast for breakfast is equivalent to a huge plate of sausage and mash, a bounty bar, 4 jelly babies, a packet of crisps and a slice of cheese on toast...  (originally bolused for the main meal+ half a bounty)


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Thanks, I'm pleased with that  Went to bed on a 7.0 after more evening battles with the lows - this, despite lowering my bolus insulin so that it seems that one slice of toast for breakfast is equivalent to a huge plate of sausage and mash, a bounty bar, 4 jelly babies, a packet of crisps and a slice of cheese on toast...  (originally bolused for the main meal+ half a bounty)



Cripes that's worse than Patty, wonder what's going on.  Maybe you should have one of these CGM things to see when it's going south?  Although be warned it causes havoc with a skinny jean


----------



## Flower

Morning  4.1 for me today.

The Fashion Police have commented on my CGM 'lump' occasionally KookyC, no skin tight clothing for me


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all My mouth is drooling reading that lovely list of foods Northerner!  6.9 today Going to try some muesli for breakfast Attempted to make some thurs but it was a total disaster so bought the lowest carb one I could find If I wake up quite high I usually go down abit after eating so will see


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning all My mouth is drooling reading that lovely list of foods Northerner!  6.9 today Going to try some muesli for breakfast Attempted to make some thurs but it was a total disaster so bought the lowest carb one I could find If I wake up quite high I usually go down abit after eating so will see



Good luck with the muesli Lindarose  When I was diagnosed I used to eat muesli, until I became aware of the huge amount of sugar in a lot of the popular brands (Alpen etc.). There are some better ones though, I hope you are able to tolerate the one you have picked 

As for my list of food, it's annoying when you HAVE to eat it, but I can imagine that's difficult for you to appreciate in your position! I must admit, if I HAVE to eat something, I try and pick things I will really like!


----------



## Lindarose

My muesli is Eat Natural with nuts and seeds After 1 hour I'm up to 8.6 so really wasn't worth it except from the experimental point if view Will go for a carb free lunch and hope the walking at work later will sort things out


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> My muesli is Eat Natural with nuts and seeds After 1 hour I'm up to 8.6 so really wasn't worth it except from the experimental point if view Will go for a carb free lunch and hope the walking at work later will sort things out



That's far from dreadful Lindarose, after an hour your levels have risen only 1.7 mmol/l from your pre-meal/waking reading. A rise of 2 mmol/l within the first couple of hours is quite acceptable, as long as it comes back down again  Always look for the difference in readings rather than their actual values, this is what tells you whether you tolerate a particular meal well or not


----------



## Lindarose

Much appreciate your advice Northerner Thanks I was down to 6.8 after 2 hours and same 6.8an hour after my low carb bread and cheese lunch I hate anything over 8 after eating but realistically know it happens And I will note the rise in reading more Hoping I can have a better starting bg before next meal!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Much appreciate your advice Northerner Thanks I was down to 6.8 after 2 hours and same 6.8an hour after my low carb bread and cheese lunch I hate anything over 8 after eating but realistically know it happens And I will note the rise in reading more Hoping I can have a better starting bg before next meal!



Yes, the trick is to be lower before your meals, then you should be lower after, although it must be said that your levels are really good overall  One really good thing about your readings is that they show you are very stable - this is good news because it is thought that it is big swings in BG that are most likely to cause damage. It looks like that muesli worked well for you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, after going to bed on a 6.8 - think I might have cracked the evening fight with the lows by cutting the novorapid right back. My TDD (Total Daily Dose) has gone from 34 units on Monday to 17 units yesterday


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today, after going to bed on a 6.8 - think I might have cracked the evening fight with the lows by cutting the novorapid right back. My TDD (Total Daily Dose) has gone from 34 units on Monday to 17 units yesterday



Maybe it's a late honeymoon, I too am now on a spectacular 15-17 units a day and everybody keeps yammering on about honeymoons....

5.9 this morning, slightly better sleep and a slow rise to 8 before breakfast, hmm fun this Lantus lark, can't remember when I had this much hilarity in my life   no wait I can, it was when I broke my left foot and all my right toes [grumble grumble].


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.3 today Excited about trying the muesli again ....it's the little things!   Glad your numbers are improving Northerner and Kooky your fasting sounds good too but oh so complex Good luck


----------



## Lindarose

An hour after muesli 12.3 Retest 11.2  That's rather a big rise using either result Had same amount as yesterday too it's this sort of thing that confuses me!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> An hour after muesli 12.3 Retest 11.2  That's rather a big rise using either result Had same amount as yesterday too it's this sort of thing that confuses me!



Grr!!! This is why you need to test the meal a few times before you decide whether it is a 'safe' option or not. Unfortunately, there are a myriad factors that might affect your readings, although what you have actually eaten is, of course, a very important one! Hope it was just a blip, and that future readings are better so you can continue to enjoy it


----------



## Lindarose

Yes it's hard to understand The body is so complex! But I think ile give cereal a miss Just not worth it as was more for a change than that I'm a muesli fan Anyway it won't spoil my day Will do as yesterday and sure levels will drop Now 8.7


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Yes it's hard to understand The body is so complex! But I think ile give cereal a miss Just not worth it as was more for a change than that I'm a muesli fan Anyway it won't spoil my day Will do as yesterday and sure levels will drop Now 8.7



Aw I was hoping the muesli would be a goer for you   aside from rice crispies I don't have much luck with cereal either, stupid silly diabetes fairy, gonna be wearing that tutu on her head soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 and get out the streamers a relatively good amount of sleep.  Went to bed on a 5.4 which might have been risky!

CGM out this morning then hopefully some answers will follow soon .


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 and get out the streamers a relatively good amount of sleep.  Went to bed on a 5.4 which might have been risky!
> 
> CGM out this morning then hopefully some answers will follow soon .



Great to hear you got more sleep KC!  Looks like a nice stable night too, but let's wait and see what the Black Box has to say about that!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Great to hear you got more sleep KC!  Looks like a nice stable night too, but let's wait and see what the Black Box has to say about that!



Yes I've been here before, so fingers are crossed but not banking on anything!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.2 today And not taking any chances with brekkie today! Good results Northerner and Kooky


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.2 today And not taking any chances with brekkie today! Good results Northerner and Kooky



Great result from you as well Lindarose  Hope you have a good day


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 for me today and no over night hypos woohoo 

I hope the CGM secrets help you out KookyC.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today and no over night hypos woohoo
> 
> I hope the CGM secrets help you out KookyC.



That's great news Flower, long may it continue!


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 8-9.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today and no over night hypos woohoo
> 
> I hope the CGM secrets help you out KookyC.



5.4 may become the new house special Flower!  Hooray for the non-hypo sleep (never thought I'd be saying that 14 months ago)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 no sleep.  Patty clearly heard me say 8 was the magic number, ooh Patty it's a good job I've got the patience of a saint


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.4 today  Yes Kooky patience must be your middle name! I will lend you a couple of matchsticks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A very surprising 4.8 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.4 today  Yes Kooky patience must be your middle name! I will lend you a couple of matchsticks!



Thanks Linda matchsticks would be just the ticket . Almost a snap there today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A very surprising 4.8 for me today!



Nice!  A nice even number beginning with a four, it's nirvana


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A very surprising 4.8 for me today!



That's a good number I got that yesterday afternoon Think both my meter and me are still in shock Didn't know my meter had a 4 on it!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Nice!  A nice even number beginning with a four, it's nirvana



Thanks KC  I was 5.2 before bed, and actually got some sleep last night, probably because the sleeplessness has been building up. Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well, I hope things improve tonight 

Great number from you too Lindarose!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-1.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.6 after a 2.4 in the night. Where is that diabetes fairy because I'm getting a little bit grumpy and he/she is for it


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  8.6 after a 2.4 in the night. Where is that diabetes fairy because I'm getting a little bit grumpy and he/she is for it



No Diabetes Fairy here, please move on...! 







I hope things settle for you soon Flower, are you at zero basal yet?


----------



## Flower

That's the culprit, stop him/her I need a word


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An astonishing 4.6 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  An astonishing 4.6 for me today!



Another Nirvana, now this is becoming a pattern . 6.1 for me today with the predictable 3am drenching, ho hum


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Another Nirvana, now this is becoming a pattern . 6.1 for me today with the predictable 3am drenching, ho hum



Ack! Sorry ot hear that KC  What were you before bed? Must admit I took a bit of a risk last night - I was 4.3 before bed, but did 'top up' with a Belvita biscuit.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry ot hear that KC  What were you before bed? Must admit I took a bit of a risk last night - I was 4.3 before bed, but did 'top up' with a Belvita biscuit.



4.4 so I had half a wholemeal scone which is about 16g of carb, any low after 6 is just so unpredictable though, I think I need to go to 1:30 again for dinner was just waiting for consultant to get back to me.  I moved my Lantus earlier so now I get my dip just before dinner instead of after but no easier to control


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 for me. Looks like it's been fun and games as usual in my absence! Boo hiss diabetes fairy.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9- 8


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 6.0 for me today and no hypos.I'm a happy girl- for now- I'm sure the d fairy is loitering with intent...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today Couldn't resist a pancake last night!


----------



## Amberzak

7.4 which I'm over the moon about


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today - which is better than the 10.4 I got after pancakes last night ...which went down to 8.2 before bed.


----------



## Lindarose

I hit 10.4 after my pancake too Pine Marten We must have mixed up the same recipe!


----------



## Pine Marten

it was a Tesco packet mix, so I blame them...


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 and 7 hours of sleep, that'll keep me going for another week now


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.4 and 7 hours of sleep, that'll keep me going for another week now



Terrific news!  I was 4.7 this morning - third morning in a row in the 4s!


----------



## Bloden

¡Buenos días!  7.5 for me. 

It's meant to be sunny here today. Hope the same goes for the UK!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> ¡Buenos días!  7.5 for me.
> 
> It's meant to be sunny here today. Hope the same goes for the UK!



Quite the opposite, I'm afraid! We had our sunshine yesterday


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> ¡Buenos días!  7.5 for me.
> 
> It's meant to be sunny here today. Hope the same goes for the UK!



Rain for us today, my favourite weather I mean seriously what's wrong with these folk who want sunshine and blue skies, dank grey cloud and rain is much better


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.2 for me today. Supposed to be starting basal testing today, I'll have to abandon it until later on.

Buenos dias Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all (just!)  Happy with 6.2 after very late shift We've got blue skies and sunshine here But not as warm as Spain I'm sure


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.5 for me.  

Rain in Spain again, I'm afraid. Roll on the spring...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today Great numbers Northerner and Bloden


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-2


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.0 today whole numbers are weird almost never happens


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 here - must've over-treated that 6 a.m. hypo...oops!


----------



## Flower

Good sunny morning  it's a 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today and the rage seems to have left me so most of humankind is once again safe


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.5 here


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody. 6.8 for me.


----------



## soggylaces

Morning all, very pleased with 6.5 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Blimey is there something in the air today?  A full set of nice figures, no highs, no lows....


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

woke to a 2.5 after a 19.1 at 5.33 and 25.0 at 3.05, I've had better nights.....but was probably due one of these ....cannula fails grrrrr!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> woke to a 2.5 after a 19.1 at 5.33 and 25.0 at 3.05, I've had better nights.....but was probably due one of these ....cannula fails grrrrr!



Oh my goodness Phil, that's a heckuva swing!  Hope you are feeling OK and get a better night tonight


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 today, eyes and feet tickling later this afternoon, my least favourite appointment . On the plus side ive got a cream cheese croissant for my lunch


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today Happy tickles Kooky!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.7 here - can't think why it's so high?! Oh well.

Hope the appointments go well, Kooks.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 today, having to do basal testing for the next few days as I have been delaying doing it and am running out of days before my pump clinic appointment.

Cream cheese croissant sounds good KookyC, shame I can't eat until 2pm


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.3 today, eyes and feet tickling later this afternoon, my least favourite appointment . On the plus side ive got a cream cheese croissant for my lunch



I hope all goes well, remember the sunglasses!  5.8 for me today.


----------



## ice_cream

I woke up to 7.5/137 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today when I woke but 10 before breakfast, so the Lantus is clearly running out at about 3am and creeping up to a lovely spike.   Ooh Lantus my love for you knows no bounds (I'm buttering him up to behave ) 

Eye and foot tickling was fine, but the tickler was clearly bored with life, he asked twice if I wanted him to check my feet whilst I was there (for a foot check no?) was quite irritated when I said yes, took the pulses and then tickled each foot twice, couldn't diagnose a foot problem with that examination if you tried.  As it happens my feet were checked thoroughly a couple of weeks ago as an added extra at another appointment   oh then he told me to stop being a baby when the drops stung like a bee sting, I told him I would when he stopped pouting like a five year old about doing his job...oops it was out of my mouth before I could stop it


----------



## Bloden

Those drops sting! The optician who does mine in Swansea gives me an anaesthetic drop first. Like the comment!

Morning all.  4.6 here and STILL raining.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7 today and I know why Definitely got to get myself back to low carb today I know exactly why it's gone up so can't complain And Kooky thanks for making me laugh You do have a way with words!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,
Not posted on this thread since 05/02 so here goes with BGs from:

As you can see I have gone into a burnout again which is probably due to stress.
Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve

06/02 - 12/02
Waking - 14.3 / 18.7 / 13.4 / 14.3 / 8.4 / 10.8 / 9.8
Bedtime - 11.7 / no test / no test / 12.2 / 15.7 / no test / no test

13/02 - 19/02
Waking - 18.0 / 20.1 / no test / 17.2 / 8.9 / no test / no test
Bedtime - no test / no test / no test / 8.0 / no test / no test / no test

20/02 - 23/02
Waking - no test / no test / 25.3 / 19.1
Bedtime - no test / 22.6 / 19.5 / no test

24/02
Waking - no test


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi,
> Not posted on this thread since 05/02 so here goes with BGs from:
> 
> As you can see I have gone into a burnout again which is probably due to stress.
> Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve
> 
> 06/02 - 12/02
> Waking - 14.3 / 18.7 / 13.4 / 14.3 / 8.4 / 10.8 / 9.8
> Bedtime - 11.7 / no test / no test / 12.2 / 15.7 / no test / no test
> 
> 13/02 - 19/02
> Waking - 18.0 / 20.1 / no test / 17.2 / 8.9 / no test / no test
> Bedtime - no test / no test / no test / 8.0 / no test / no test / no test
> 
> 20/02 - 23/02
> Waking - no test / no test / 25.3 / 19.1
> Bedtime - no test / 22.6 / 19.5 / no test
> 
> 24/02
> Waking - no test



Hey Gill, nice to see you back.  Maybe getting back to regular testing would be a good first step?  If you can get back in the swing of routine testing maybe the rest will follow?  Sorry to hear you're having a hard time


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.7 today, basal back to where I started before consultant intervened today, since the reduction just served to keep me generally higher through the day to counteract the predictable low later.  No doesn't work for me, so next option please


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.4 today and feel in control again


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning!  4.3 here - down, Lantus, down. Good Lantus (sorry, been training the puppy).


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-5


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 today.

I love the idea of you training your Lantus Bloden


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Mooooorning!  4.3 here - down, Lantus, down. Good Lantus (sorry, been training the puppy).





Flower said:


> Good morning  4.2 today.
> 
> I love the idea of you training your Lantus Bloden



Train it, flatter it, beat it with a stick....whatever works I say!  Maybe some training treats would work or a low voltage cattle prod?


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.2 today.
> 
> I love the idea of you training your Lantus Bloden



I suspect it's untrainable...a bit like the puppy.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, 5.7 for me, and it seems like 13 might be my magic number for a while with the Lantus, let's see


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7 today Not good yesterday again Not sure what's going on in my head at the moment but I'm going yo give it a good talking too


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 13-5..


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here. I'm hoping the new dose of 10 is my magic number!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, 5.3 today come on magic numbers, you can do it


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-6


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.1 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.7 here - oops! Low at 5 am. Overdid the juice!  
That's a nice-looking figure, Pete.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 today


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.7 here - oops! Low at 5 am. Overdid the juice!
> That's a nice-looking figure, Pete.



Got back from work last night feeling rough so it was straight to bed without any tea, slept solid till alarm went off this morning, but on the bright side my sugar came down


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.2 today (5s all this week  )


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 today


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Got back from work last night feeling rough so it was straight to bed without any tea, slept solid till alarm went off this morning, but on the bright side my sugar came down



Hope you're not coming down with something.

Morning folks. 11.5 here - ouch. Didn't need that bedtime snack then!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.3 today, hmm half unit Lantus pen anyone


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning, 5.3 today, hmm half unit Lantus pen anyone



The Sanofi Juniorstar pen has half units for lantus


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> The Sanofi Juniorstar pen has half units for lantus



Think I need one of those too!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 today Have I ever seen a 7 from you Northerner? Hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.6 today Have I ever seen a 7 from you Northerner? Hope all is well



It does happen Linda!  I was 7.9 before bed, and I don't take any correction insulin at that kind of level - must have slightly miscalculated my insulin for evening meal


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, 7 before bed so we're off again me thinks, thanks for the tip about the junior star Northerner I will ring the DSN tomorrow, I think it might be needed.

Just slurped my way through hot buttered crumpets and Greek yoghurt for brekkie and could quite honestly eat it again, must be my annual hunger day


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> It does happen Linda!  I was 7.9 before bed, and I don't take any correction insulin at that kind of level - must have slightly miscalculated my insulin for evening meal [/
> 
> That's good to know nothing much amiss Another complexity of T1!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.5 here (hypo at 5am boo hoo). 

I seem to be hungry all the time! Those crumpets sound lush.


----------



## soggylaces

Not a good weekend for me, 7:2 and 7:3. Oh heck better get jiggy with it


----------



## Northerner

soggylaces said:


> Not a good weekend for me, 7:2 and 7:3. Oh heck better get jiggy with it



They're not terrible numbers, soggylaces - do you know what your bedtime reading was so you can see how you changed overnight?


----------



## AJLang

12.1 this morning and I haven't eaten since yesterday lunchtime. Combination of gastroparesis not liking lunch and going 48 hours without changing the cannula. Just when I've got diabetes clinic tomorrow


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-1


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 10-1



Hi Pete, don't you have your appointment soon? Hope they can fix you up so you start getting lower numbers


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all 9.7 for me


----------



## delb t

HT-Where have you been?


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hi Pete, don't you have your appointment soon? Hope they can fix you up so you start getting lower numbers



Yes mate tomorrow, see what they say.


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Yes mate tomorrow, see what they say.



Good luck, Pete and AJ.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 12.1 this morning and I haven't eaten since yesterday lunchtime. Combination of gastroparesis not liking lunch and going 48 hours without changing the cannula. Just when I've got diabetes clinic tomorrow





Pete H said:


> Yes mate tomorrow, see what they say.



Good luck to you both today  

I was 7.3 this morning, waking numbers do seem to be creeping up. I was 4.7 before bed though, so had something to eat to stave off one of those potential 'weird' hypos, perhaps I overcompensated


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.3 today and a frankly delightful night of glorious sleep 

Northerner, could your 7s be mini rebounds if "those" nights are returning?  Or is the fairy just playing silly beggars 

Good luck Pete and AJ, hope the medical folk prove helpful


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Good morning 5.3 today and a frankly delightful night of glorious sleep
> 
> Northerner, could your 7s be mini rebounds if "those" nights are returning?  Or is the fairy just playing silly beggars



Good to hear you got some sleep KC!  I think you might have stolen my quota though! Had a fitfl night, but no sensations of hypo, so I don't think it's that, might be to do with the seasons changing - sounds silly, but I think the increasing length of days affects me in quite a striking way


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.7 here today.
Sending good wishes to Pete AJ and Spiritfree for your appointments today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good to hear you got some sleep KC!  I think you might have stolen my quota though! Had a fitfl night, but no sensations of hypo, so I don't think it's that, might be to do with the seasons changing - sounds silly, but I think the increasing length of days affects me in quite a striking way



Well you'll be fine tonight, you can have the sleep.  I haven't had two nights good sleep for well over a year no reason to hog it now . It's snowing here so no seasonal shift to deal with just yet but I'm sure it'll have an impact when it arrives, everything else does so why not.  I choose to see it as a nice sign of impending lack of hypothermia


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here. 

Snowing, Kcat?! Glad to hear good nights of sleep were had - long may they continue. 

Hope it's just a gltch, Northener, and you don't have to start meddling with Lantus again.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me after a double dip hypo at 2am and 3am, really loving diabetes at the moment 

I hope you get some good help at your clinic appointments Pete and AJ


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone 6.7 here today.
> Sending good wishes to Pete AJ and Spiritfree for your appointments today



Thanks mate  11.5 this morning.


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Good luck, Pete and AJ.



I thank you


----------



## Pete H

Pete H said:


> Yes mate tomorrow, see what they say.



Well just got back from doctors, put me on 5mg Trajenta to go with the gliclazide, and 1.25mg of ramipril for blood pressure, took in a food diary which he was not to impressed with ( not eating enough during day but to much at night ) so see were we go from here.. Best take that  Trajenta after evening meal ?


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Well just got back from doctors, put me on 5mg Trajenta to go with the gliclazide, and 1.25mg of ramipril for blood pressure, took in a food diary which he was not to impressed with ( not eating enough during day but to much at night ) so see were we go from here.. Best take that  Trajenta after evening meal ?



Hope you start seeing some improvements soon Pete  This page has some good information about trajenta (linagliptin) - says you can take it once a day, any time:

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diabetes/medicines/trajenta.html


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hope you start seeing some improvements soon Pete  This page has some good information about trajenta (linagliptin) - says you can take it once a day, any time:
> 
> http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diabetes/medicines/trajenta.html



Also been given a diet sheet, must eat three meals a day each meal to include starchy carbohydrate foods eg bread pasta potatoes..... Chip butties here I come


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Also been given a diet sheet, must eat three meals a day each meal to include starchy carbohydrate foods eg bread pasta potatoes..... Chip butties here I come



Oh my, that advice again  I would recommend that, whatever meals you settle on, you test regularly both before and after to determine if you can tolerate the chosen food. No point in upping your meds if increasing your carbs is just going to erase any benefits!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Oh my, that advice again  I would recommend that, whatever meals you settle on, you test regularly both before and after to determine if you can tolerate the chosen food. No point in upping your meds if increasing your carbs is just going to erase any benefits!



Na mate I have learnt that from you guys, I know we're to go and come to for advice, the chip thing was me being sarcastic ..


----------



## Bloden

Good luck with the new meds, Pete.


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Good luck with the new meds, Pete.



Bless Ya


----------



## Lindarose

Yes hope new meds help your tea dings Pete Nothing more frustrating than trying hard and not getting the results you deserve


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.



Aha, so you did take the sleep!  5.1 for me and a very irritating night of little sleep.  Apparently I have superhuman carb tolerance at night.  Is there a lunchtime diabetes, coz I'm pretty sure that's what I've got, only have to look at rice between 12 and 3 and I'm rocking a 9, at 6pm not even a flutter


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Aha, so you did take the sleep!  5.1 for me and a very irritating night of little sleep.  Apparently I have superhuman carb tolerance at night.  Is there a lunchtime diabetes, coz I'm pretty sure that's what I've got, only have to look at rice between 12 and 3 and I'm rocking a 9, at 6pm not even a flutter



Not really, I think someone from another forum must have got it  I only have a daytime diabetes, since my levels generally stay OK overnight without insulin. Perhaps we should put it to our consultants that diabetes should get some more sub-categories: T1DM(D), T1DM(D/N), T1DM(L) (Day, Day/Night, Lunchtime) 

Thought I might have had one of 'those' hypos last night, as I woke up boiling and drenched. I tested though and was 5.4 (4.7 before bed, plus jelly baby). Could have had a hypo and just not rebounded much, I suppose.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today Was 6.1 at bedtime


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.7 today Was 6.1 at bedtime



Great overnight figures!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner I have to change my mindset and look at the small rise Just seeing a higher morning reading bothers me But I do understand it's not so bad


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Not really, I think someone from another forum must have got it  I only have a daytime diabetes, since my levels generally stay OK overnight without insulin. Perhaps we should put it to our consultants that diabetes should get some more sub-categories: T1DM(D), T1DM(D/N), T1DM(L) (Day, Day/Night, Lunchtime)
> 
> Thought I might have had one of 'those' hypos last night, as I woke up boiling and drenched. I tested though and was 5.4 (4.7 before bed, plus jelly baby). Could have had a hypo and just not rebounded much, I suppose.



Well that other forum should just use their own sleep, stealing ours isn't cricket!  I am the expert on mild hypo with tiny rebound I caught them after some rigorous testing a dip into the 3's usually at around 2 and then a little pop of liver elixir and back to a nice 5 by morning.  They're annoying, I prefered a crashing hypo that woke me up because at least I'd get back to sleep again.  Never mind the consultants I'm going to the press....lunchtime diabetes shocker


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Thanks Northerner I have to change my mindset and look at the small rise Just seeing a higher morning reading bothers me But I do understand it's not so bad



I'm the same Limdarose, but that's really nice stability you've got going on there, you should congratulate yourself on that alone


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Perhaps we should put it to our consultants that diabetes should get some more sub-categories: T1DM(D), T1DM(D/N), T1DM(L) (Day, Day/Night, Lunchtime).



50 shades of diabetes! 

Morning folks. 6.1 here (9.7 at bedtime, 4.3 at 5.15, juice). My Lantus is now down to 9 units. I was on 16 units before Xmas!!? I suppose it is getting warmer...


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> 50 shades of diabetes!
> 
> Morning folks. 6.1 here (9.7 at bedtime, 4.3 at 5.15, juice). My Lantus is now down to 9 units. I was on 16 units before Xmas!!? I suppose it is getting warmer...



Mine is up and down like yoyo and weather definitely plays a part for me but not 7 units worth.  I think Lantus is in league with the devil, think about it Sanofi/satan, Lantus/Lucifer see where I'm going?  Yes? Insanity is beckoning.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  the elusive House Special of 5.2 for me today and no overnight hypo - I went to bed on 9.0 for an experiment as was bored of hypos


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  the elusive House Special of 5.2 for me today and no overnight hypo - I went to bed on 9.0 for an experiment as was bored of hypos



Glad to hear you had a more settled night Flower


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I'm dropping too much overnight and am trying to basal test to sort it out but keep having to abandon testing because of going hypo. Maybe tonight will be the night.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I'm dropping too much overnight and am trying to basal test to sort it out but keep having to abandon testing because of going hypo. Maybe tonight will be the night.



I hope so! Good luck!


----------



## pav

Morning, off to a better start today 6.8 hopefully the new meds are starting to take over from the gliclazide.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Morning, off to a better start today 6.8 hopefully the new meds are starting to take over from the gliclazide.



I really hope so pav, you deserve a break! Hope the better numbers continue!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> I really hope so pav, you deserve a break! Hope the better numbers continue!



Me too, only on my 3rd day of new meds, giving it a week for the old meds to wear off and new ones to take over. 

Hopefully can keep out of the teens and the 20's, if not back to the drawing board. Defiantly don't want to see another gliclazide table,  for me they are just the pits in medication.


----------



## susieq67

Interesting thread !

From diagnosis last July my waking sugars were consistently in the 6 - 6.5 range, but lately (last month or so) they have been in the 7 -9 range.

I've also noticed that my daytime sugars are higher than they used to be (5.5-7 but now anything between 7.5 and 12)- my diet is still as carb and sugar-free as I can make it and I'm still slowly losing weight (total of 2st 9lb lost so far, so back within normal weight and normal BMI ranges)

The only thing that I can think of for the rise in BG is a reduction in the amount of exercise I get - well, it's been far too cold for my usual long walks !)


----------



## Northerner

susieq67 said:


> ...The only thing that I can think of for the rise in BG is a reduction in the amount of exercise I get - well, it's been far too cold for my usual long walks !)



I would say that is almost certainly it susieq, not only do we use energy as we exercise, we also make our bodies more sensitive to the insulin we are producing, so levels will fall more. But you are doing really well, with good, steady levels, so well done - and well done on the weight loss as well!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,
Not posted on this thread since 24/02 so here goes with BGs from:

24/02 - 03/03
Waking - no test / 12.5 / no test / 6.2 / 13.9 / 17.9 / 15.3 / no test
Bedtime - no test / no test / 9.0 / no test / no test / no test / no test

As you can see I am still in a burnout which is probably still due to stress.
Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi,
> Not posted on this thread since 24/02 so here goes with BGs from:
> 
> 24/02 - 03/03
> Waking - no test / 12.5 / no test / 6.2 / 13.9 / 17.9 / 15.3 / no test
> Bedtime - no test / no test / 9.0 / no test / no test / no test / no test
> 
> As you can see I am still in a burnout which is probably still due to stress.
> Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve.



Sorry to hear you are still suffering from burnout Gill  I replied to your post in the MIA thread.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Mine is up and down like yoyo and weather definitely plays a part for me but not 7 units worth.  I think Lantus is in league with the devil, think about it Sanofi/satan, Lantus/Lucifer see where I'm going?  Yes? Insanity is beckoning.



I like the cut of your jib. Makes sense...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House special of 5.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 6.1 for me, although I had the three am drenching which suggests a rebound.  Quite concerned I don't wake up when hypo if that's what's happening but glad the liver seems to work.  I did wonder if I was going high at night but I never wake high enough to suggest that.  Must get me a libre when they put the starter pack back on sale because it's mystifying 

Congrats on the House special Northerner my very favouritest reading of all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here. Looks like the sun wants to come out...


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.

Always good to see the House Special pop up Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today after a 2.30 finish this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 for me today, no hypo and some sleep, score


----------



## Lindarose

That sounds pretty good Kooky  Not so well done here I indulged abit last night (4squares Lindt then a small kit kat and went to bed 8.6 Didn't sleep well with cramps in my foot Woke 6.9 so it's lower but must try harder


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> That sounds pretty good Kooky  Not so well done here I indulged abit last night (4squares Lindt then a small kit kat and went to bed 8.6 Didn't sleep well with cramps in my foot Woke 6.9 so it's lower but must try harder



Well, at least you know your pancreas is doing some good work at night, and I understand the lure of the kitkat (yum), that's still a good waking figure so don't be too hard on yourself. Today is another day entirely


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  My meter is stuck at the house special of 5.2 again this morning


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.4 for me today, no hypo and some sleep, score



Glad to hear that.

Morning all. 6.2 here. 

Here comes the sun, do-do-do-do (that song ages me!). Yes! 3 days of sunshine (then rain in Spain again).


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-9


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.7 for me.

My basal tweaking seems to have made things worse again  back to the Humalog drawing board..


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.7 for me.
> 
> My basal tweaking seems to have made things worse again  back to the Humalog drawing board..



Grr!!!! Hope you can get things more stable Flower, it seems so sensitive!


----------



## AJLang

6.1 for me. I've completely lost my appetite this week so all I've eaten since yesterday lunchtime is two jelly babies.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 6.1 for me. I've completely lost my appetite this week so all I've eaten since yesterday lunchtime is two jelly babies.



Do look after yourself Amanda. I'm reluctant to say this, but Susie wouldn't want to see you neglecting yourself {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alan thank you for your concern. The main reason that I'm not eating much is because the gastroparesis has flared up and  I'm very nauseous, have even been sick, despite my anti nausea medication.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi Alan thank you for your concern. The main reason that I'm not eating much is because the gastroparesis has flared up and  I'm very nauseous, have even been sick, despite my anti nausea medication.



I'm sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope that you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Good morning 8-9



Your figures are looking better, Pete. how's the new regime going?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope that you are feeling much better very soon



Me too, Amanda.


----------



## Pete H

Hello mate, all ok so far no nasty side affects and hope it will come down lower in time....


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Hello mate, all ok so far no nasty side affects and hope it will come down lower in time....



That's good news.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 no hypo and some sleep, score 2


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.1 no hypo and some sleep, score 2



Hurrah! I also got some sleep!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here. Cold, but sunny...thank Mars Bar it's Friday!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 after a 2.30 finish.
Now who's putting ideas of Mars bars in my head!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.7 after a 2.30 finish.
> Now who's putting ideas of Mars bars in my head!



Sorry! Thanks tripe it's Friday - is that better?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Sorry! Thanks tripe it's Friday - is that better?



Carb-free!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.5 here.



Excellent!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 9-1


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me and no hypo in the night - what a treat


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today no hypo here either


----------



## Lindarose

Good mornings all 6.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today. Actually got some sleep last night, and feel like I've slept in getting up after 6am!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today. Actually got some sleep last night, and feel like I've slept in getting up after 6am!



Snap, 5.6, sleep and woke up at ten past six....I'm celebrating with a hot cross bun for breakfast before the fairy performs a correction 

Isn't it weird how getting up after 6 feels a bit naughty


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Snap, 5.6, sleep and woke up at ten past six....I'm celebrating with a hot cross bun for breakfast before the fairy performs a correction
> 
> Isn't it weird how getting up after 6 feels a bit naughty



Ha, great news KookyCat!  Yes, I'm now trying to persuade myself that I haven't wasted the whole day!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.0 for this lazy bones


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.0 for this lazy bones



Great number sleepyhead!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.2 here Sleeping well seems to give us all better numbers!  Well today anyway!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.2 here Sleeping well seems to give us all better numbers!  Well today anyway!



That's brilliant Linda!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning  10.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning  10.



Still looking for those reductions Pete, hope they come along soon!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning Pete How are you doing with new meds? Are they helping?


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Morning Pete How are you doing with new meds? Are they helping?



Hello mate,bit disappointed at the moment has I would like to see 6-7 but see how it goes, hope all is well with you


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Hello mate,bit disappointed at the moment has I would like to see 6-7 but see how it goes, hope all is well with you



I'm good thanks  Are you managing to eat more regularly?


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I was hoping for you to see lower too Keeping fingers crossed it happens soon Ok here thanks having lazy morning and at work from 3pm Lovely to see sunshine here today -)


----------



## Pete H

Sorry I never got back this morning been out all day and had no 3G Signal at all, still eating upside down, little during a day and main meal at night which does not help but can't do out about that, see how it goes...


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Yes I was hoping for you to see lower too Keeping fingers crossed it happens soon Ok here thanks having lazy morning and at work from 3pm Lovely to see sunshine here today -)


Well I thought we were supposed to see some sunshine today but it wasn't to be, rain off and on all day and sun broke through as it was going down, still there is always tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.0 for me and some lunchtime bolus experimenting is a possibility today...ooh the excitement


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.0 for me and some lunchtime bolus experimenting is a possibility today...ooh the excitement



Good luck!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.2 -)  And hope you get good results Kooky


----------



## Bloden

You devil, Kookycat, mixing work and pleasure!

Morning folks. 6.2 here. Cold but sunny here...until Thursday! Yippee


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.3 today


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.3 today



Almost a snap, 6.1 for me...good work


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.3 today



Consistently in those low 6s Linda  

Good morning  Slept in again! 5.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 for me.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 10.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 before bed, 5.1 on waking!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, drenching hypo (I think because I never catch the actual hypo) at 11:30pm and then a marvellous sleep.  over enthusiastic bolus or naughty basal...who knows


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.9 here (10.7 at bedtime).


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-5


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-5



Crikey Pete, looks like the meds are kicking in!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Crikey Pete, looks like the meds are kicking in!



That and I am trying to cut down on evening meal and not eating out after my tea.....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> That and I am trying to cut down on evening meal and not eating out after my tea.....



That's good Pete, keep up the good work and hopefully that will become your habit and second nature


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> That's good Pete, keep up the good work and hopefully that will become your habit and second nature



Cheers mate, here's hoping


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a grumpy 10.8 for me today. My anti hypo potion worked too well


----------



## Redkite

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 before bed, 5.1 on waking!



Show-off!


----------



## Redkite

So.....15.3 at 11pm, 3.9 at 3am, 7.1 at 6.45am.  At least the day is off to a reasonable start!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> So.....15.3 at 11pm, 3.9 at 3am, 7.1 at 6.45am.  At least the day is off to a reasonable start!



Goodness, that was quite a dive during the night  Hope things are more settled today!


----------



## Redkite

Northerner said:


> Goodness, that was quite a dive during the night  Hope things are more settled today!



There are reasons!  He was 4.2 before dinner, then had a taekwondo class after that.  Taekwondo's effect on BGs is completely unpredictable week on week (his pump is off so basal is effectively zero during the class).  Sometimes he comes out verging on hypo, other times high.  Yesterday he was ~8mmol.  Later that evening, without bothering to test or look at his sensor (wearing a CGM this week), he had a sneaky couple of choc-chip cookies with insulin.  But his BGs were already on an upward path (as seen on CGM graph) so it wasn't a good choice!  Anyway, when correcting the 15.3, the active insulin from the biccies was obscuring things, and we chose to ignore part of it - wrong choice on this occasion as he then dropped like a stone.  I had to wake him for a little lucozade.


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> That and I am trying to cut down on evening meal and not eating out after my tea.....



Nice work!


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Nice work!



Thanks mate, let's see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today Wow Pete that's fantastic work Very well done


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.7 today Wow Pete that's fantastic work Very well done



Thanks mate .. Here's hoping for the same tomorrow


----------



## Lindarose

Yes indeed Good luck!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 5.2 today (yesterday was a nicer 4.9  ).


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a nice 5.2 today (yesterday was a nicer 4.9  ).



A 'house special'!  Well done - and on yesterday's also!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, and went to bed on 5.7 spooky....

Good work Pete on yesterday's figure, hope today brings you the same


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.5 here  who knows why?!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 today


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.5 here  who knows why?!



Are you sure it's not a rebound from a little night time hypo?  Lantus naughtiness seems to be more common than I thought


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-6


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



Looking good again Pete!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Looking good again Pete!



Well chuffed  got to keep it down now...


----------



## Lindarose

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-6



So pleased for you Pete And snap!


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> So pleased for you Pete And snap!



Thanks mate


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.2 today and no further calamities to report, phew


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 today and no further calamities to report, phew



Hurrah!


----------



## shirley

Thought I would join this thread as I read it every day but it isn't really my diabetes.  But anyway we were 6.8 today, slightly higher than usual due to 3.6 at bedtime and finding it hard to judge what correction to give at that time in the jelly baby and carb department.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Thought I would join this thread as I read it every day but it isn't really my diabetes.  But anyway we were 6.8 today, slightly higher than usual due to 3.6 at bedtime and finding it hard to judge what correction to give at that time in the jelly baby and carb department.



It is difficult, especially at bedtime because you want to know that he will remain safe overnight. I would say you got things spot on, given his waking number!


----------



## shirley

Thanks for that.  He did seem a bit surprised to be woken at 11pm and forcefed 2 jellybabies and a creamcracker.  Not great for the teeth but seemed unreasonable to direct him to the bathroom.   I did check on him at 3am but didn't test as sleeping comfortably and not sweaty, which is the usual sign of a hypo for him.   It is so difficult to judge at bedtime, don't know what direction it is going so will be investing in the Freestyle Libre when it is available again.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Thanks for that.  He did seem a bit surprised to be woken at 11pm and forcefed 2 jellybabies and a creamcracker.  Not great for the teeth but seemed unreasonable to direct him to the bathroom.   I did check on him at 3am but didn't test as sleeping comfortably and not sweaty, which is the usual sign of a hypo for him.   It is so difficult to judge at bedtime, don't know what direction it is going so will be investing in the Freestyle Libre when it is available again.



I believe the Libre is available again now 

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=51927


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Are you sure it's not a rebound from a little night time hypo?  Lantus naughtiness seems to be more common than I thought



Just one of those things, I reckon.


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Well chuffed  got to keep it down now...



It feels good to be low after weeks of highs, doesn't it?


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> It feels good to be low after weeks of highs, doesn't it?



Yes mate it sure does, I think it's 60 -40 .. 40% the new medication and 60 % my own fault, so keep the lock on the fridge at night time and see how it goes..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, and a sneaky day off work to go and buy me some clothes that fit, I think it's safe to say the size 8 is sticking since I can't budge my weight in either direction....course as soon as I buy clothes that don't make me look like Charlie Chaplin I'll probably pile the weight on


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 today, and a sneaky day off work to go and buy me some clothes that fit, I think it's safe to say the size 8 is sticking since I can't budge my weight in either direction....course as soon as I buy clothes that don't make me look like Charlie Chaplin I'll probably pile the weight on



Happy shopping! It took me about 2 years to regain the weight I lost around diagnosis. I was down to 8st, now 11st  My waist shrank from 34" to 28", so I understand the feeling of having your clothes fall off you!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Happy shopping! It took me about 2 years to regain the weight I lost around diagnosis. I was down to 8st, now 11st  My waist shrank from 34" to 28", so I understand the feeling of having your clothes fall off you!



Well I'm going to try to enjoy it, I'm not great at clothes shopping, but gap have 40% off so I'm going in!  I did put a stone back on because I was down to a size 4 just before the whole DKA business (although I didn't really notice that ) but I'm guessing that was muscle mostly.  Just need to stay focused and not buy a bag and several pouches for my insulin, which is what happened last time


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 today, and a sneaky day off work to go and buy me some clothes that fit, I think it's safe to say the size 8 is sticking since I can't budge my weight in either direction....course as soon as I buy clothes that don't make me look like Charlie Chaplin I'll probably pile the weight on



I'm also rocking the Charlie Chaplin look! Can't put weight on for love nor money - anyone got any ideas? 

Happy shopping!

Morning folks.  6.7 here (7.5 at 4.30, so things are calming down a bit). 

It's the weekend!!!!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-8.


----------



## Bloden

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-8.



Very nice!


----------



## Pete H

Bloden said:


> Very nice!



I thank you, let's hope I can keep it 6-7..


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a welcome return for the House Special with a 5.2.

Stay away from the pretty insulin pouches and bags KookyC


----------



## KookyCat

A house special for flower, a switz swoo for Pete, we're doing well this morning!  Can't promise I won't come back with a bag though, I can feel it coming


----------



## Pete H

KookyCat said:


> A house special for flower, a switz swoo for Pete, we're doing well this morning!  Can't promise I won't come back with a bag though, I can feel it coming


Go for it, treat yourself


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Ok, so this am before breakfast i had a 9.2. Lower than it has been for a few weeks


----------



## KookyCat

Pete H said:


> Go for it, treat yourself



Oh OK then if you insist, it'd be positively rude not to 



Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Ok, so this am before breakfast i had a 9.2. Lower than it has been for a few weeks



Good work Mrs M, nice to see you this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.4 today Excellent numbers here this morning 
Happy shopping day Kooky I've got the Charlie C look too especially with my work trousers They look awful and keep slipping so have to keep pulling them up as I walk Not a good look! My new smaller pair feel tight and that's the last thing I want at night Should do half sizes!
Well done again Pete Agree it's a struggle but you're on a roll 
Been reading your thread Mrs Mad and wishing you well with things Sending hugs


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me this morning although I've been up since 4am 

Lindarose it turns out you have to break trousers in when they actually fit, I'd got so used to trousers dangling off me it was quite a shock to have a pair that actually touched my skin, do some squats in the new trews and you'll be golden


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-4.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-4.



Great, consistent numbers Pete!


----------



## KookyCat

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-4.



Switz swoo again Pete


----------



## Pete H

Thanks guys


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 here today.

Glad to hear your Charlie Chaplin trouser days are behind you KookyC


----------



## doc007

5.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

doc007 said:


> 5.4 for me today.



Excellent doc007  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today All good numbers again  
And had a giggle Kooky about breaking in my new trousers Afraid the seams may go if I bend too much! Better take the spare Charlie's just in case!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.7 today All good numbers again
> And had a giggle Kooky about breaking in my new trousers Afraid the seams may go if I bend too much! Better take the spare Charlie's just in case!



That's the thrill of breaking them in...if they split they're too small, if they don't you have confidence in their integrity throughout.   This process arose out of the ashes of bottom gate, an incident involving a pair of linen trousers a small hole in the loosely woven fabric and my bottom, the incident took place in the workplace, which was a two hundred seat office.  It is I have found, hard to maintain a professional relationship with people when they have sampled the visual delights of your bottom cheeks


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Good story Kooky Can I risk it? I'm not sure the poorly people in hospital beds would cope with that when I deliver the notes to the wards! May cause a few relapses!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today



I wonder where that came from?  

6.3 here this morning after an oddly stable day yesterday which obviously makes me very suspicious


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.9 here - broke a tooth last week, must be that. Having it out end of month...only 16 days to wait!  

Love the bottom gate story, Kooky. A teacher friend of mine has a similar version called boob gate! That's one way to get your students' attention.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-7


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today Worked a 'short' night til 5am and wore my comfy Charlie's The size 8s just a bit snug at night - they're better for a day shift!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 for me despite a rather indulgent roast last night Couldn't resist 3 profiteroles with lots of cream and extra squares of Lindt


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.6 for me despite a rather indulgent roast last night Couldn't resist 3 profiteroles with lots of cream and extra squares of Lindt



Glad to hear you enjoyed your Mother's Day roast, Lindarose.

Morning folks.. A toothachey 9.6 for me. Got to get this tooth pulled asap! I miss my improved control.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh that's miserable for you Bloden Have you got an appointment yet?


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.6 for me despite a rather indulgent roast last night Couldn't resist 3 profiteroles with lots of cream and extra squares of Lindt



Well, that just illustrates how well you have done in restoring your body's ability to cope with things - well done! 



Bloden said:


> Morning folks.. A toothachey 9.6 for me. Got to get this tooth pulled asap! I miss my improved control.



Toothache is miserable, I hope you can get it sorted soon! Can't they do it as an emergency of you are in pain?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## shirley

Good morning.  Jamie was 4 this morning.  Would prefer a little higher but better than the 8 from yesterday.   This diabetes lark is ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Oh that's miserable for you Bloden Have you got an appointment yet?



Thanks for the sympathy, Lindarose and Northerner!  March 31st is the earliest appt they could give me. I'm going to ring tomorrow to see if there's any chance of an earlier one. The random high BGs are my main concern - I've been such a good girl lately.
And Blodzy's cut her paw...so we're a right pair of misery-guts tonight!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning house special 5.2 today 

Bloden I hope they can whip that tooth into shape sooner for you, and watch out it doesn't get infected in the mean time


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning house special 5.2 today
> 
> Bloden I hope they can whip that tooth into shape sooner for you, and watch out it doesn't get infected in the mean time



I went to bed on a house special, but woke on a 5.1!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.5 today 
Do hope you can get your tooth sorted sooner Bloden That's a long wait


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I went to bed on a house special, but woke on a 5.1!



Close enough I suppose, but you really should look into that 0.1 drop


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.5 today
> Do hope you can get your tooth sorted sooner Bloden That's a long wait



You're rocking those low 6's Lindarose, excellent work, expertly executed


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.5 here. 

Yeah, great work Lindarose.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for kind words Bloden and Kooky A real boost


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning Pete Good to see you're doing so well


----------



## Pete H

Lindarose said:


> Morning Pete Good to see you're doing so well



And long may it last..


----------



## Flower

Good morning  nowhere near a House Special here, 10.0 for me, no idea why


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  nowhere near a House Special here, 10.0 for me, no idea why



I wonder where that sprang from? Fairy? Are you up to your tricks again?   Hope things are more settled now


----------



## Flower

I'm blaming the D Fairy for my double figures as I was 6.0 at bed time and didn't go hypo in the night. I had a scary dream about a castle with crumbling floors though, maybe that caused it.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I'm blaming the D Fairy for my double figures as I was 6.0 at bed time and didn't go hypo in the night. I had a scary dream about a castle with crumbling floors though, maybe that caused it.



Ah yes, the crumbling castle - they should warn you about that at Diabetes School!


----------



## Robin

AAArgh! I was 10 this morning. it was husbands birthday yesterday, so didn't follow normal eating pattern, but I was 6.9 before bed, and I'd still got insulin on board. So. Did it take longer to digest the richer meal, sending me high? or had I got more insulin left, so hypoed and rebounded? Or was it Flower's Diabetes Fairy working overtime?  Anybody's guess. I need a Libre!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, basal is behaving itself now for five minutes but the bolus seems to have caught the basal bug and needs dialling down at lunch, see if that sticks then   ofcourse then the weather will change and we'll be off again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. My basal's behaving too! 8.5 at bedtime and 6.6 this morning. Now I just have to work out why.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning Just woke up after 2.30 finish and very pleased with 6.3 Also had a much better sleep and feel I've caught up


----------



## Northerner

5.5 and a rubbish connection for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Northerner Looks like a good reading to me  Don't understand about the rubbish bit but hope you can sort it out soon


----------



## shirley

Have to report a 6.9 this morning for Jamie.   Probably as a result of the problems from yesterday.  Woke up with a lovely 5 and when he got home from school he was 15!    Was very worried as had no idea why.   Came down pretty rapidly and later discovered a note in his book saying that they had given him a snack of an apple and a small amount of popcorn.   Apples really don't work for him at all and I have told school not to give him anything other than what I send in.  Know they are well intentioned but will need to remind them.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Hi Northerner Looks like a good reading to me  Don't understand about the rubbish bit but hope you can sort it out soon



Poor broadband connection, Lindarose 



shirley said:


> Have to report a 6.9 this morning for Jamie.   Probably as a result of the problems from yesterday.  Woke up with a lovely 5 and when he got home from school he was 15!    Was very worried as had no idea why.   Came down pretty rapidly and later discovered a note in his book saying that they had given him a snack of an apple and a small amount of popcorn.   Apples really don't work for him at all and I have told school not to give him anything other than what I send in.  Know they are well intentioned but will need to remind them.



Well, it is good that you discovered the cause, so hopefully it can be avoided in the future


----------



## Lindarose

I thought maybe you mistyped rubbish correction I know that's something relevant to type 1's! Need to wake my brain up!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 house special today, after hypo morning (yes morning, so that's new and exciting) yesterday.  It's like a game, I change something, Patty works out what I've done and then jumps out with a clacker and taunts me with her latest adaptation . Ooh Patty we are most definitely cut from the same cloth, I have my clacker ready for my next move...

Wishing everyone good blood sugar and good connections this fine day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone   Afraid I'm 7.7 today Shock horror! I was 6.3 before bed and really pleased after meal out Didn't go overboard steak chicken and salad  Not so virtuous choc Sunday and quite a lot of fizzy wine but thought I'd got away with it! Isn't it funny how I double check the high reading but assume the low is always right!
Is that being optimistic?


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone   Afraid I'm 7.7 today Shock horror! I was 6.3 before bed and really pleased after meal out Didn't go overboard steak chicken and salad  Not so virtuous choc Sunday and quite a lot of fizzy wine but thought I'd got away with it! Isn't it funny how I double check the high reading but assume the low is always right!
> Is that being optimistic?



It makes sense to check readings that are out of the ordinary 

I was 5.1 this morning


----------



## Pete H

Not clocked in the last few days been under pressure, our mom has been taken to hospital with arthritic septicaemia ( they think ) so it's hard work balancing the  Business and worring about mom, back to normal soon ( I hope )


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear about your mum, Pete. Hope she's on the mend soon. Take care.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Not clocked in the last few days been under pressure, our mom has been taken to hospital with arthritic septicaemia ( they think ) so it's hard work balancing the  Business and worring about mom, back to normal soon ( I hope )



I hope she recovers soon Pete, take care.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> I hope she recovers soon Pete, take care.



Thanks mate, it's sure a birthday I will rember  for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Pete H

Pete H said:


> Thanks mate, it's sure a birthday I will rember  for all the wrong reasons



 Remember ( back to school for me )


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.2 here. Ho hum. Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, house special 5.2 today bit of a wonky night, must be the spring arriving


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.6 here Excellent result Kooky


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.6 here Excellent result Kooky



Excellent result too Lindarose.

Morning folks. Another house spesh here - 5.2. 

According to AccuWeather, April 3rd is the next sunny day here - roll on Easter! Anyone picked out their Easyer egg yet?


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Bloden I would like the biggest Cadbury dairy milk please! Alas that won't be happening I'm sure a little indulgence on the day will be though


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Afraid it's a 7.0 today Not sure why but hoping will drop as the day goes on Have a good Sunday everyone Work for me!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Oh Bloden I would like the biggest Cadbury dairy milk please! Alas that won't be happening I'm sure a little indulgence on the day will be though



Cadbury Flake for me!

Morning folks. 6.2 here. Don't work too hard Lindarose.


----------



## KookyCat

House special 5.2 for me, almost forgot to post got carried away in my frantic hat crocheting project


----------



## stephknits

Ooooh would like to see the hat Kooky.  A completely confusing 9.7 this am


----------



## KookyCat

stephknits said:


> Ooooh would like to see the hat Kooky.  A completely confusing 9.7 this am



My blood sugar has been all over the place all week (except the mornings because I have a magic pancreas at night ) sure it's something to do with the change in weather, although no idea why   will try and work out how to put a photo on here, I'm making six different hats they're my tests for Christmas hat and scarf sets, I've got my scarf patterns just need to decide what types of hats.  I know it's early for Christmas but they take me a while these days because of the residual nerve damage from the arterial line 

Hope you've had better blood sugar luck since this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a 5.8 today and a lovely sleep, could have slept longer but work beckons...bah humbug!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all 6.8 today 
Glad you slept well Kooky Like you I would have liked a bit longer!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning a 5.8 today and a lovely sleep, could have slept longer but work beckons...bah humbug!



Glad you slept well!

Morning folks. 6.5 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.7 for me after a hypo in the night. Ggrr.


----------



## macast

not been here for absolutely ages.... but called to say I'm still alive and kicking    *waves to everyone*

7.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> not been here for absolutely ages.... but called to say I'm still alive and kicking    *waves to everyone*
> 
> 7.6 this morning



Hi macast! Lovely to hear from you again!


----------



## KookyCat

6.1 this morning after an 11:45 hypo and rebound.  Oh the joy


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all 7.1 today. 
Wondering if a course of anti inflamatories for arthritis could be having any effect as readings higher all day yest too Or maybe just one of those things?


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning all 7.1 today.
> Wondering if a course of anti inflamatories for arthritis could be having any effect as readings higher all day yest too Or maybe just one of those things?



The inflammation response itself can cause higher BGs so it could be the flare up?  If the anti inflammatory is steroid based then that could do it too.....but it could just be the way the wind is blowing or my new favourite the eclipse...no really, lunar cycles are known to impact mental health so why not blood sugar...I'm on to something . Hope you lower numbers today


----------



## Bloden

Snap, Lindarose! 7.1 for me too. Morning all. Cold and wet here...boo hoo.

Hope your mum's on the mend, Pete.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a really poor 17.6 for me after a 2.0 at midnight. Think I over treated my hypo just a little or more likely it's KookyC's theory about the solar eclipse


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Kooky and Bloden   Ile just have to wait and see I didn't want to start reading side effects as ile start having everything listed! Hoping it's the eclipse!


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry Flower It's too early for me! xx


----------



## shirley

Another 10 this morning, after 10 yesterday morning.  Jamie was 5 at teatime yesterday but 3 at 11pm so maybe overcompensated then.   Who knows?   Hopefully will get our Libre in the next few days and perhaps this will reveal more


----------



## macast

good morning everyone.

6.9 for me this morning... so a bit better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after a few days of feeling very poorly and miserable.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today after a few days of feeling very poorly and miserable.



Wondered where you'd been, hope you're feeling much better now . 5.6 for me today, and another wee hypo last night tsk


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Another 7.1 so not pleased
Glad you're back Northerner Do hope you're feeling brighter all round now I've missed you


----------



## Bloden

Aw, sorry to hear that, Northener.  Hope you're feeling better today.

Morning folks. 6.1 here.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Wondered where you'd been, hope you're feeling much better now





Lindarose said:


> Good morning all Another 7.1 so not pleased
> Glad you're back Northerner Do hope you're feeling brighter all round now I've missed you





Bloden said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that, Northener.  Hope you're feeling better today.



Thanks everyone  Horrible head cold and rubbish levels made me feel very nauseous - have had to triple my insulin doses and still been in double figures for much of the day. Almost considered resorting to the evil lantus, but decided it wouldn't be any benefit for a few days. Feeling tired, but a bit brighter today, so on the mend


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  Horrible head cold and rubbish levels made me feel very nauseous - have had to triple my insulin doses and still been in double figures for much of the day. Almost considered resorting to the evil lantus, but decided it wouldn't be any benefit for a few days. Feeling tired, but a bit brighter today, so on the mend



A big 'aawww' and (((hugs))).


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> A big 'aawww' and (((hugs))).



I was on the verge of claiming Man-Flu, but held back as I am from the North and therefore tougher than these Southerners around here


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 for me today.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Northerner  what a relief you are made from tough Northern stuff


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I was on the verge of claiming Man-Flu, but held back as I am from the North and therefore tougher than these Southerners around here



Good grief it must have been bad, us Northern folk don't do flu, and we most certainly don't do man-flu   Glad you're feeling a bit better today, fingers crossed the evil Lantus stays in its pen


----------



## Laura davies

Big hugs northerner the nauseau is the worst


----------



## Laura davies

Woke with a 4.4 then went back to bed at 8am because i had an awful lot of waking up during the night disturbed sleep is miserable, even though i have 10 pillows surrounding me to sleep after the surgery. Then ended up off my food all day and spent the day in bed feeling yuck. I am coming around now


----------



## Northerner

Laura davies said:


> Woke with a 4.4 then went back to bed at 8am because i had an awful lot of waking up during the night disturbed sleep is miserable, even though i have 10 pillows surrounding me to sleep after the surgery. Then ended up off my food all day and spent the day in bed feeling yuck. I am coming around now



Aw  I hope you have a much better night's rest and a good day tomorrow  I've been feeling much better today, thanks


----------



## Laura davies

Thanks Northerner, i hope i sleep well to. I am so glad you are feeling much better


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today, and a big "how is it not Friday yet?" feeling


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.0 today Nearly there Kooky!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Last day of work today before Easter holiday...11 days! Just hope we get a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today and "thank goodness it's Friday".  Interesting day yesterday because I proved my afternoon highs are basal related, still can't quite work out how to verbalise that to nursey next week, but I'm on a crusade


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.7 today and "thank goodness it's Friday".  Interesting day yesterday because I proved my afternoon highs are basal related, still can't quite work out how to verbalise that to nursey next week, but I'm on a crusade



Good luck with that KookyCat! A deftly constructed pivot table ti illustrate the problem, perhaps? No doubt you are flly up to speed with them after using them extensively in your new job  

An improved 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

15.9 and absolutely no idea why I was 6.1 yesterday evening and it was a meal that usually leaves me at a steady level.  Lots of testing this morning.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 15.9 and absolutely no idea why I was 6.1 yesterday evening and it was a meal that usually leaves me at a steady level.  Lots of testing this morning.



Grrr!!! Hope you can get things sorted Amanda!  I presume you're not using the Libre at the moment?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. No I'm not using the Libre. Unfortunately I didn't find it accurate enough for me to be able to justify the cost.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan. No I'm not using the Libre. Unfortunately I didn't find it accurate enough for me to be able to justify the cost.



That's a shame  Hopefully the technology will improve and (maybe!) prices will come down before too long - I'm sure that Abbott's competitors are very aware of how eagerly people have pounced on the Libre, so will be working on their own 'Libre-busting' version!


----------



## AJLang

I hope that you're right because it is great for spotting BG
trends.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Snap Northener! 5.9 here too.

Nice to see you posting, AJ. Hope you're feeling a little stronger every day.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Flower

Good morning  another 4.0 for me, my number of the week.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good luck with that KookyCat! A deftly constructed pivot table ti illustrate the problem, perhaps? No doubt you are flly up to speed with them after using them extensively in your new job
> 
> An improved 5.9 for me this morning



No, never not once have I used a pivot table....not once


----------



## shirley

4.1 for Jamie this morning, getting back to normal after some very weird readings after the weekend.  Libre has arrived, slightly scared to get started but intend to have a go over the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> 4.1 for Jamie this morning, getting back to normal after some very weird readings after the weekend.  Libre has arrived, slightly scared to get started but intend to have a go over the weekend.



Good to hear things are getting back to normal  I hope that you both find the Libre beneficial!


----------



## shirley

Thanks Northerner, looking forward to understanding trends particularly overnight.  Hope you are feeling completely better.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Thanks Northerner, looking forward to understanding trends particularly overnight.  Hope you are feeling completely better.



Thanks shirley, almost there!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 4.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.5 for me. Naughty old broken tooth is letting me know it wants out. Seeing dentist Tuesday, so not long now.
Going out for lunch to celebrate 19 years married, so that'll distract me...staring into OH's eyes...and the food in his beard... Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprising 4.8 for me today.



All better now? Hope so.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today, Bloden hope you enjoy the food in the beard


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 today, Bloden hope you enjoy the food in the beard



Oh no, that's his for later!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.13.5 for me. Naughty old broken tooth is letting me know it wants out. Seeing dentist Tuesday, so not long now.
> Going out for lunch to celebrate 19 years married, so that'll distract me...staring into OH's eyes...and the food in his beard... Enjoy the weekend everyone!



Bet you'll be glad to get that sorted - my dentist will normally see me within 24 hours of breaking a tooth, even if there's no pain (one of the reasons I'd be very reluctant to sell up and move house!)

I hope it doesn't spoil your enjoyment of your anniversary lunch - Happy Anniversary! 



Bloden said:


> All better now? Hope so.



Yes, I've had a rapid reduction in insulin (50% over the past week ), so waking in the 4s suggests I'm over it - hurrah!


----------



## Bloden

The popular dentists around here are the good ones! There are three locally that I've used in the past - the Mutilator, the Idiot, and Mrs Modern-Dentistry-Isn't-My-Thing - (they all did me damage) so I don't mind waiting. Still nervous tho...

Glad to hear you're better, Northener.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today, a refreshing change from all the 4.0's I've been having 

Happy Anniversary Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 today 
Happy anniversary Bloden enjoy your romantic meal


----------



## Bloden

Thanks everyone!  19 years - where does the time go?!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks everyone!  19 years - where does the time go?!



I know, it's actually 19 years since I moved south from my native Yorkshire!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today Always relieved when my phone changes time ok when I have to get up for work!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 this morning, and strictly speaking I slept till 7 but my brain knows it's really 6am and it will continue to know for weeks.....oh and just realised that since I've just injected Lantus all my weird six hourly peaks will be different...exciting


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Kooky I will spend the next week saying 'it's really x o'clock' Why do I keep doing it!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha Kooky I will spend the next week saying 'it's really x o'clock' Why do I keep doing it!



Me too, can't help it, my body just knows, and my brain follows


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Me too, can't help it, my body just knows, and my brain follows



I'm still trying to work out if I've been up for 3 hours or 4!  Come to think of it, it was exceptionally quiet on my run through the park this morning...!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.1 here. A Lantus hike tonight, methinks!


----------



## Pine Marten

Good afternoon! It was 5.1 this morning - we were in Leicester last week for the Reinterment of Richard III, and very wonderful it was too! I didn't test much, only morning & before bed, and we ate very well (full breakfast each day  ), but I reckon that all the walking shifted any naughtiness!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good afternoon! It was 5.1 this morning - we were in Leicester last week for the Reinterment of Richard III, and very wonderful it was too! I didn't test much, only morning & before bed, and we ate very well (full breakfast each day  ), but I reckon that all the walking shifted any naughtiness!



With your record, I am sure you would have been fine  

I still think they should have buried him in York Minster!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today and trying not to get too excited about about a four day week just in case it's the worst four days on earth, we already have apocalyptic weather to deal with....come on Thursday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Body clock not adjusted yet, clock telling me it's much later than it feels! 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Body clock not adjusted yet, clock telling me it's much later than it feels! 5.0 for me today.



Mine neither, my brain is constantly questioning why I'm about to leave for work at 6:15, last night it knew it wasn't actually 10pm   also the last 2 hours have gone very very quickly but what's the betting that when 8:30 strikes it will be a serious go slow  

A nice round five eh, why are there not more whole numbers, that's the question?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 this morning
Was great going to bed an hour earlier but pants getting up I really must accept it and move on!


----------



## grainger

Morning 11.4 so not exactly a good start! Things can only get better


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.7 for me


----------



## Robin

3.7 for me, having gone to bed on 4.8, (slightly too low for me) with no Bolus left on board, eaten some grapes, woken up at 1am feeling hypo, eaten a mini Mars bar, had larger than usual bowl of cereal for breakfast but with my normal Bolus, and I'm stil only 5.0 at the two hour mark. I can't blame it all on the clock change, surely? Naughty Diabetes Fairy!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 3.7 for me, having gone to bed on 4.8, (slightly too low for me) with no Bolus left on board, eaten some grapes, woken up at 1am feeling hypo, eaten a mini Mars bar, had larger than usual bowl of cereal for breakfast but with my normal Bolus, and I'm stil only 5.0 at the two hour mark. I can't blame it all on the clock change, surely? Naughty Diabetes Fairy!



Sounds like it might be that your basal needs looking at


----------



## Robin

Possibly, now spring is here. I generally seem to have diminishing basal needs. I started at 12 on diagnosis, normally needing to up it a bit in the winters, but over the last couple of years, I've decreased it in Spring, and not put it up again in the autumn, and am currently on 8. I'll leave it a couple of days and see how I go, I did have a particularly intensive riding lesson yesterday, (you use more energy than you think, especially doing Dressage, you're not just a passenger on the horse!) so Liver could be replenishing itself.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today. Body clock thrown to pot, kept getting woken up by the wind (outside, not me! ) so up at 4am!


----------



## KookyCat

4.9 this morning, still having body clock issues and a bizarre afternoon peak problem.  Oh well, nurse this morning and that's always fun....not


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.  It's always windy here - the local speciality is 'fabada' (white beans, chorizo, pancetta and black pudding)...fffffffff


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> 4.9 this morning, still having body clock issues and a bizarre afternoon peak problem.  Oh well, nurse this morning and that's always fun....not



Hope you don't strangle the nurse


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.5 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.4 today and a windy one here too!
Good luck with the testing today Kooky. And good luck with your appt today AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou LindaRose


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today. I've unattached my pump for half an hour to get out of the 4's. Exceedingly windy here too.

I hope all goes well at your appointments KookyC and AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Flower.
KookyCat I hope that your appointment goes well.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 6-5.. Mom back home from hospital


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning 6-5.. Mom back home from hospital



Ah, that's good to hear Pete  And good numbers for you too!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good to hear Pete  And good numbers for you too!



Yes mate, been a hard two weeks but light at the end of the tunnel, on the plus side lost 10 pounds in weight .


----------



## Lindarose

That's all good news Pete Well done


----------



## Robin

4.3 for me this morning, but I dropped from 8.8 last night! Definitely time for the basal Spring Review.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 4.3 for me this morning, but I dropped from 8.8 last night! Definitely time for the basal Spring Review.



Without delay, I'd say!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Without delay, I'd say!


I checked back over last weeks results, to see if it had been creeping up on me unawares, and no, I was steady as a rock! Funny how the body gets a whiff of Spring and goes off on a frolic.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 for me, good work Pete and glad to see your Mum is feeling better, hey AJ glad to see you posting I've missed you 

Appointment yesterday was interesting, no answers but speculation about Tresiba or a pump, but have to wait to see what the consultant says in May


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today.
Hope you're not too disappointed with how appt went Kooky?
I'm off to hospital for pre op this morning Having an ear op end of this month to help my deafness!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.8 today.
> Hope you're not too disappointed with how appt went Kooky?
> I'm off to hospital for pre op this morning Having an ear op end of this month to help my deafness!



Hope all goes well Linda


----------



## Robin

Good luck Linda.
KookyCat, it's so frustrating when you don't get an immediate answer, hope May comes round quickly for you.
 5.5 for me this morning, with a more reasonable drop from 7.6 last night. have reduced Lantus from 8 to 7, and will review again in a couple of days when it's bedded in.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 2.7 for me. 

I haven't got much sight and without my lens in I can't read what the pump screen is telling me so I took the lazy option and cancelled my pump alarms without looking, will I never learn


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a low 2.7 for me.
> 
> I haven't got much sight and without my lens in I can't read what the pump screen is telling me so I took the lazy option and cancelled my pump alarms without looking, will I never learn



Oh dear!  Sounds like you could do with a talking pump! Hope things settle and you have a good day


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I would probably spend the nights answering a talking pump back or requesting it shut it so I could go to sleep  

It is an issue if you are partially sighted, I'm changing to the Medtronic 640g in the next few weeks which has got a bigger, clearer screen with better contrast so I hope that will help.


----------



## Bloden

That's great news about your mum (and your figures!), Pete.  glad to have you back.


Hi everyone. 9.8 here - my fault (overtreated a hypo at 2am). 

Good luck with the pre op, Lindarose.


----------



## grainger

morning 3.4 here this morning. Oops bit low but then again I was up half the night with the small one so that may have affected things.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.9 for me, good work Pete and glad to see your Mum is feeling better, hey AJ glad to see you posting I've missed you
> 
> Appointment yesterday was interesting, no answers but speculation about Tresiba or a pump, but have to wait to see what the consultant says in May


Thank you KookyCat. I've missed posting but I'm coping a little bet now.  It would be great if the consultant does recommend a pump, they are fantastic


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.8 today.
> Hope you're not too disappointed with how appt went Kooky?
> I'm off to hospital for pre op this morning Having an ear op end of this month to help my deafness!


Hi LindaRose I hope that the ear op works really well for you


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  a low 2.7 for me.
> 
> I haven't got much sight and without my lens in I can't read what the pump screen is telling me so I took the lazy option and cancelled my pump alarms without looking, will I never learn



Very tempting to turn the pump off when it is making a noise. I hope that you have recovered from the hypo.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks everyone All done xx


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> morning 3.4 here this morning. Oops bit low but then again I was up half the night with the small one so that may have affected things.



Aw, how old is he now, Grainger? I don't know how you diabetic mums cope - you're all forum heroines in my book.


----------



## Pete H

Hello. 7-5.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 4.7 today, hmm..down with the basal again perhaps, it's up its down, all it needs to do now is turn around and shake it all about, wait!  I actually haven't tried that yet 

Happy Good Friday Eve, or four day weekend Eve yay


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 here
Just be careful Kooky All that shaking could seriously effect your levels!


----------



## AJLang

Happy four day weekend KookyCat. Good morning everyone. 4.6 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Enjoy your diabetic hokey~Kooky!


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Bloden!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a welcome return of the House Special, 5.2 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a welcome return of the House Special, 5.2 for me.



It's been a while since we saw one of those! Good start to your day


----------



## Robin

4.3 for me, less of a drop, from 6.4 at bedtime, basal is still work in progress. Expect I'll end up putting it back up in a while, and Kooky and I can Kokey together.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today, naughty Lantus tsk


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 7-8


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.4 for me. 

Still got a gaping hole in my gum, so I'm getting really inventive with the baby food - interestingly, I need less insulin, so I'm practising tweaking my ratios. It all makes sense now! Life is good...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.4 for me.
> 
> Still got a gaping hole in my gum, so I'm getting really inventive with the baby food - interestingly, I need less insulin, so I'm practising tweaking my ratios. It all makes sense now! Life is good...



I've only had one adult tooth removed, the gap felt absolutely massive!  Hardly notice it now. Good to see your levels have improved, hope you can get them settled soon


----------



## AJLang

Bloden I hope that you get used to the tooth hole soon. 14.5 for me I needed to get out last night, after a down day.  Cocktails and strong painkillers for the tooth were a potent combination


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good to see your levels have improved, hope you can get them settled soon



Me too - got my review with Dr Boots at the end of the month and I'm really hoping to get my A1c below 8, and show my team I'm finally taking my dbs seriously.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's an 8.7 for me today after I found a packet of unopened Jaffa Cakes in the cupboard and ate one to make sure they hadn't gone past their sell by date


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's an 8.7 for me today after I found a packet of unopened Jaffa Cakes in the cupboard and ate one to make sure they hadn't gone past their sell by date



Well you have to check it's only right . Can't have jaffas in the house they're just so delicious


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Well you have to check it's only right . Can't have jaffas in the house they're just so delicious



I usually have good willpower, but two things will always defeat me: jaffa cakes and Lindt Lindor chocolates (or any Belgian chocolate selections!). I know not to buy them!


----------



## Robin

5.7 here, a drop from 6.8 last night, so reduction of  Lantus seems to have settled things down. Jaffa cakes are resistable as long as the packet hasnt been opened, but once it has....


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.7 here, a drop from 6.8 last night, so reduction of  Lantus seems to have settled things down. Jaffa cakes are resistable as long as the packet hasnt been opened, but once it has....



That's excellent Robin, 1 mmol/l fluctuation is pretty much spot on!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today
Hope you all have a good Good Friday!  
And Bloden I hope you'll be ok to munch Peppa Pig comfortably!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> That's excellent Robin, 1 mmol/l fluctuation is pretty much spot on!


now that's the beauty of this forum. left to my own devices, Id probably still be sitting here looking at my results, and thinking, 'maybe I should adjust my basal'. but when Northerner says 'Maybe you should look at your basal' it gives you the kick up the **** to get on with it straight way!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I usually have good willpower, but two things will always defeat me: jaffa cakes and Lindt Lindor chocolates (or any Belgian chocolate selections!). I know not to buy them!



Ooh Belgian chocolate....yum  [resists the urge to hobble off to the shop for chocolate....but only just ]


----------



## KookyCat

Robin said:


> now that's the beauty of this forum. left to my own devices, Id probably still be sitting here looking at my results, and thinking, 'maybe I should adjust my basal'. but when Northerner says 'Maybe you should look at your basal' it gives you the kick up the **** to get on with it straight way!



Just out of interest how many times did you have to turn around and shake it all about to get the holy grail of the one mmol/l drop....


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> And Bloden I hope you'll be ok to munch Peppa Pig comfortably!



Letting it melt on my tongue is just as good...mmmm...chocolate.


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> 5.7 here, a drop from 6.8 last night, so reduction of  Lantus seems to have settled things down. Jaffa cakes are resistable as long as the packet hasnt been opened, but once it has....



Pleased to read your Lantus plan is working Robin 

I'm fixating on the opened packet taunting me, I'm thinking 3 jaffa cakes for dinner, 4 for tea and a cheeky 1 for supper, that's a well balanced diet isn't it?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Pleased to read your Lantus plan is working Robin
> 
> I'm fixating on the opened packet taunting me, I'm thinking 3 jaffa cakes for dinner, 4 for tea and a cheeky 1 for supper, that's a well balanced diet isn't it?



And surely the orange content counts as part of your 5-a-day?


----------



## Flower

You are quite right Northerner, this is getting better and better


----------



## Robin

KookyCat said:


> Just out of interest how many times did you have to turn around and shake it all about to get the holy grail of the one mmol/l drop....


I settled for giving it a stern talking to, the shaking probably comes next week!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> And surely the orange content counts as part of your 5-a-day?


Of course, Jaffa cakes are definitely a fruit. Two fruits, probably, if you count the cocoa beans as well.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today, and some sunshine might peep through today


----------



## Bloden

Morning campers. 5.2 here. My first house spesh for a while!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 11.7 for me, I have no idea why as was 5.5 before bed 

Always good to see a House Special Bloden


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today. 

Hope your levels settle Flower!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 this morning, drenching hypo at midnight.....sigh.  Oh Patty, if I weren't so attached to you I'd have sent you packing by now


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.9 this morning, drenching hypo at midnight.....sigh.  Oh Patty, if I weren't so attached to you I'd have sent you packing by now



Oh no!  Bad pancreas! Hope you can get things settled tonight.

5.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here.

That Patty needs to go to the naughty corner to think about what she's done. Hope you don't have a repeat tonight, Kookycat.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 for me today. 

I hope you have a smoother time with your pancreas today/night KookyC.

It's the favourite torture for diabetics , a buffet in a pub for me today, think of a number, any number.....


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today.
> 
> I hope you have a smoother time with your pancreas today/night KookyC.
> 
> It's the favourite torture for diabetics , a buffet in a pub for me today, think of a number, any number.....



Hehe! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.7. My hypo symptoms are usually very good but second day in a row that I haven't realised that I'm hypo until I've tested. May be because I'm so full of painkillers etc due to tooth pain.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 3.7. My hypo symptoms are usually very good but second day in a row that I haven't realised that I'm hypo until I've tested. May be because I'm so full of painkillers etc due to tooth pain.



They are probably masking the symptoms. Hope you can get things sorted soon, wish you could have my dentist!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. I have to admit that the dentists that I've had had on my four visits in 8 days have been good. But the one yesterday said that root canal root would be extremely painful due to how my nerve is and recommended having the tooth taken out. Despite having had 18mg of Diazepam I couldn't face that yesterday. I just hope that the GP will give me the Diazepam that I need for my next visit... but I don't think they would be impressed if they knew how much I need.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 
I've just woke up to 7.1 Can't believe it's so late (was in bed by midnight)  but can believe my reading because I ate my Easter egg last night after work All of it! It had to be gone because I couldn't resist it any longer!  It was amazing....


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone
> I've just woke up to 7.1 Can't believe it's so late (was in bed by midnight)  but can believe my reading because I ate my Easter egg last night after work All of it! It had to be gone because I couldn't resist it any longer!  It was amazing....



Well, in that case, that is a great number to wake on!  I bet the numbers would have looked much higher a few months ago!


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I'm sure you're right Northerner


----------



## Pete H

Hello , yesterday 8-5 today 7-4.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.0 here and early start at work
Great number for you Northerner


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 and another pre midnight hypo   also there's a very angry bee in my kitchen dive bombing the light and resisting all my efforts to liberate him


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Hmm...3.3 for me, with no signals (not even after treating it). Bizarre. On a more positive note - back on solids this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Hmm...3.3 for me, with no signals (not even after treating it). Bizarre. On a more positive note - back on solids this morning!



I've had quite a few lows with no symptoms - I think it is usually because levels have only fallen very slowly then stabilised, and also, for non-diabetics, 3.3 would be perfectly normal and acceptable  Great news that you are back on adult food again!


----------



## pav

Morning all,  not a good start to the day for me with a 13.7. Its been in the tens and elevens for a bit now but this mornings is a new peak. Waiting for the chemists to open so I can get a prescription filled to restat the gliclazide.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I've had quite a few lows with no symptoms - I think it is usually because levels have only fallen very slowly then stabilised, and also, for non-diabetics, 3.3 would be perfectly normal and acceptable  Great news that you are back on adult food again!



Thanks for the info, Northener.


----------



## Pete H

Hello, 8-1 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.6 today with no hypo, although I did have to go to bed on an 8.7 to avoid it


----------



## pav

Good morning, 9.1 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning comrades. 5.7 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 6.2 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 again for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 again for me today.



It's like a boomerang . 5.7 here and looking forward to some sun


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here (and 6.9 at 4am - Lantus held me steady!).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.7 after a 2.1 in the night, please be less erratic today blood sugar


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  9.7 after a 2.1 in the night, please be less erratic today blood sugar



Aw Flower  I hope things behave themselves today


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I was told to raise my bg slightly through the day and night but my tweaking has resulted in higher highs and lower lows so I'm putting all the basals back to where they were pre pump appointment. Spikes really scare me with all the complications I've got


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I was told to raise my bg slightly through the day and night but my tweaking has resulted in higher highs and lower lows so I'm putting all the basals back to where they were pre pump appointment. Spikes really scare me with all the complications I've got



That's perfectly understandable. It's a roller-coaster and a tightrope sometimes


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today
So frustrating for you Flower Really hope things become more settled soon.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.3 here (and 6.9 at 4am - Lantus held me steady!).



What's the magic dose?


----------



## Bloden

It's 7. It was 16 before Xmas - I've lost weight, been exercising more and quit drinking, so lots of reasons for needing less Lantus, but still...I need to do a daytime basal test this weekend just to be sure it isn't too low.

Hope your BGs settle down soon, Flower.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today and up with the Lantus (good grief this is boring), 13 sends me hypo before lunch, 11 send me hyper after lunch regardless of how much bolus I shoot in there (normal ratio or more has me in double figures for four hours in the afternoon, but on the floor before dinner, 1:20 has me in double figures for four hours but I don't go hypo before dinner), 12 gives me a 50/50 chance of hypo/hyper so at least it's a surprise


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.8 today and up with the Lantus (good grief this is boring), 13 sends me hypo before lunch, 11 send me hyper after lunch regardless of how much bolus I shoot in there (normal ratio or more has me in double figures for four hours in the afternoon, but on the floor before dinner, 1:20 has me in double figures for four hours but I don't go hypo before dinner), 12 gives me a 50/50 chance of hypo/hyper so at least it's a surprise



I think it may be time to try levemir, and two injections a day - at least a _little_ more control might come with it.

4.8 for me today!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.8 today after flying high all day yesterday! 

Looks like another sunny day.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today
Oh Kooky all those numbers! What a nightmare Hope you can find a solution soon .


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today. Normal service is resumed I hope after I undid all the tweaking I'd done and reset my basal to factory settings 

I hope you can get something sorted for your long acting KookyC, it sounds very frustrating.


----------



## pav

Good morning first time in an age I have got up to a less than 10, with this morning being 7.7


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Good morning first time in an age I have got up to a less than 10, with this morning being 7.7



Good to hear pav!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today - went to bed on 4.9!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today, that'll be the extra unit of Lantus, which still didn't stop the afternoon high.  looking at my data set more bolu insulin or less carb makes it worse so tempted to take no insulin at all at lunch, eat and see what happens just in case it's a rebound issue.


----------



## pav

Morning 5.8 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

pav said:


> Morning 5.8 for me.



Hey, get you Pav, that's a lovely number . Do you think the new regime is working?


----------



## pav

KookyCat said:


> Hey, get you Pav, that's a lovely number . Do you think the new regime is working?



Its a lovely reading for me, I am not sure the tri mix of meds is working to my needs.

Spent most of yesterday in doulbe figures, went to a bike meeting last night and eat a big roast tea. Numbers dropped to 8.8 after the meal. Had an apple when I got in as forgot to take meds as can't take tablets without something.  

Shortly after the apple and meds levels went back up to 10.0. Looks like the randomness is back with me not knowing which food will cause drops and which will cause rises.

The meal should of spiked me quite badly from previous history and the apple should of been ok. Today is going to be a dsy of monitoring as out most of it driving or riding.


----------



## KookyCat

pav said:


> Its a lovely reading for me, I am not sure the tri mix of meds is working to my needs.
> 
> Spent most of yesterday in doulbe figures, went to a bike meeting last night and eat a big roast tea. Numbers dropped to 8.8 after the meal. Had an apple when I got in as forgot to take meds as can't take tablets without something.
> 
> Shortly after the apple and meds levels went back up to 10.0. Looks like the randomness is back with me not knowing which food will cause drops and which will cause rises.
> 
> The meal should of spiked me quite badly from previous history and the apple should of been ok. Today is going to be a dsy of monitoring as out most of it driving or riding.



I empathise, I often react to things unexpectedly, eggs being the most mystifying, fingers crossed it settles down for you


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> I empathise, I often react to things unexpectedly, eggs being the most mystifying, fingers crossed it settles down for you



Eggs are a big mystery for me too - all this week I've had eggy bread for lunch and no two days' figures have been the same. 

Nice figure, Pav! 

Morning folks.  9.6 here.  Spring has sprung, and winter has returned...boo hoo!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning 8-2


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today after a night of very weird dreams Drove to Freeport and back yest Feel exhausted!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a sunny 5.2  House Special for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a sunny 5.2  House Special for me today.



Excellent Flower!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a sunny 5.2  House Special for me today.



Ooh a luscious 5.2, sound good


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Flower Excellent result


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 3.1 before bed - obviously overtreated!


----------



## Amigo

My first post on this very interesting thread (and Northerner is up even earlier than me 

Mine is 6.9 this morning which is good for me. Usually 7.4 but only been diagnosed 6 weeks so working on it.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 3.1 before bed - obviously overtreated!



Did you do some gardening yesterday, or was it one of those nights


----------



## KookyCat

5.8 today after a lightbulb moment about lunch, I changed the timing of the morning Lantus jab when consultant told me to hack it down because BG was creeping up in the morning, so I moved its peak and was injecting more insulin just as it was starting to make me fall....nudged it out by an hour yesterday and the peak was much less despite more carb and more bolus, moving another 30 minutes today...let's see!

Hey Amigo, welcome to the thread


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.0 for me.

Hola Amigo. Nice figure this morning!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 6.0 for me.
> 
> Hola Amigo. Nice figure this morning!



The elusive round number eh?  Maybe 7 really is your lucky number


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.4 for me today my un-tweaking seems to have got things more stable.

That's a nice waking number Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.6 today
Good to see you on here Amigo   You'll be up very early to beat Northerner out of bed!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks for the welcome folks! Yes Northerner is a very dedicated Administrator and clearly does a great job for the site (don't know how to put a smiley face on but consider it done).

Glad you think 6.9 is ok (I'm new to this really). Much better than the low 8's I started with so another imaginary smiley face posted! 

X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.6 here. . Have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.5 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today


----------



## Mark T

6.1 for me this morning (from 6.8 before bed last night)

Higher then I would like.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 this morning after cracking a very unusual 9.5 last night, think that must have been a grubby finger because a drop of 4mmol/l would be something even for Patty 

I've got that Monday feeling today, five whole days of get ups seems like a very high mountain to climb....boo...hiss


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.6 after an overnight
Don't mean to sound smug Kooky but I'm off to bed!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.6 after an overnight
> Don't mean to sound smug Kooky but I'm off to bed!



Oh that would be lovely, all snuggly in that duvet....ah, sleep well


----------



## John D M

Morning 6.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all / sweet dreams Lindarose. 13.7 here...ouch! I guess I don't need a bedtime snack EVERY day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

6.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.6 for me. 

Some mornings the relentlessness really gets to me!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.7 today


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.6 for me.
> 
> Some mornings the relentlessness really gets to me!



Me too Bloden, me too.  Chin up my dear, maybe the sun will shine today


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, Kcat. We're having a mini-summer here this week, so yes, the sun will shine (storms forecast from tomorrow!).


----------



## Lindarose

This D thing is so frustrating at times I really understand how you feel Bloden Hope you feel brighter as the day goes on


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.1 today.  My morning BGs are being very haphazard.


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> This D thing is so frustrating at times I really understand how you feel Bloden Hope you feel brighter as the day goes on



Thanks, Lindarose. My students'll cheer me up later - they always do. The tiny ones are hilarious!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 for me today, too much Lantus then wonder what dose I should take today?


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.7 for me today, too much Lantus then wonder what dose I should take today?



So many have battles with lantus  I wish everyone (if you have to have diabetes controlled by insulin!) could have 'my' version! I've just realised that it's almost exactly 3 years since I stopped needing it - here's the thread that made me realise I could do without it:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=27173


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 today The effects of really low carb past 3 days starting to show


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning 6.3 today The effects of really low carb past 3 days starting to show



Excellent Lindarose!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.7 for me today, too much Lantus then wonder what dose I should take today?



Lantus is a PAIN! But it's met its match with you, Kcat. Good luck working it out.

Morning folks. 9.6 here. I'm out of range, BUT my overnight drop was just right, so at least that's a positive.

Veeery nice work, Lindarose.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad you can see the positive with your reading Bloden :£


----------



## Amigo

I was a naughty 8 this morning!

That will teach me to believe I can still eat ice cream and a white bun earlier in the day 

Having said that I did have a very bad dream about diabetes being like a 'nutritional Big Brother' so my stress levels probably kicked my liver into overdrive!!

Must do better....


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I was a naughty 8 this morning!
> 
> That will teach me to believe I can still eat ice cream and a white bun earlier in the day
> 
> Having said that I did have a very bad dream about diabetes being like a 'nutritional Big Brother' so my stress levels probably kicked my liver into overdrive!!
> 
> Must do better....



The Diabetes Fairy watches your every move...


----------



## Amigo

You're right there Northerner! Lol...having said that you seem to have had a good result overnight from what you've said on the other thread. I don't understand a day in the life of a Type 1 yet but it all sounds very scientific! 

My levels are now 6.5 two hours after eating....my body rewards me for eggs it seems


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Glad you can see the positive with your reading Bloden :£



I'm trying to see the positive...it's one of my new coping strategies!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> I'm trying to see the positive...it's one of my new coping strategies!



I'm considering creating a fan club of sorts, only the opposite, "the Lantus lack of appreciation club", I'm using the tune from "Grandma we love you" with lyrics currently under consideration, but the first line is likely to be "Lantus, we hate you, oh yes we do".  Once the lyrics are confirmed I'm going to recruit a gaggle of angelic children to do a stage performance, approximately half way through I'll burst on dressed in a cat suit, the tempo will go all rock and roll, and I'll do a death metal version of the chorus.  I considered a devil costume (using the Lantus/lucifer connection, but I look better in black, and I've always harboured a secret desire to dress up as cat woman).


----------



## KookyCat

Oops forgot to say 4.9 this morning, by morning I mean the crack of dawn because naturally, enough Lantus to cover the afternoon means no sleep for this Kitty cat


----------



## Northerner

I look forward to Youtubing the results KC!  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I look forward to Youtubing the results KC!  6.1 for me today.



Will post the link when it's ready, then I thought I'd work on a promotional video for the forum, but I think east Coast rapper is more appropriate for that, so I thought I could go all Tupac on one of your poems, will probably need some bling though so just off to look on Amazon.....


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and loving the idea Kooky! 
6.4 today


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning and loving the idea Kooky!
> 6.4 today



You could have joint headline if you fancy a duet!


----------



## Lindarose

Count me in Kooky! I fancy being cool and chic!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.6 here...but another overnight drop of only 1.6, so not completely unhappy! 

My diabetes theme tune is "Roll with it" by Steve Winwood - if I didn't have that attitude, I think I'd go insane.

Good luck with the anti-Lantus campaign, ladies...rock that evil insulin dictator!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.5 for me. Basal being a bit strange because I've not needing my extra gastroparesis insulin during the night....it might be because a) I'm not eating much b) the gastric emoting has been delayed until the morning.  Something strange is definitely happening with regard to the gastroparesis because I'm dropping after my evening meal despite little bolus at the time of eating ie last night 6.5 before dinner at 7.30. 70g carb multi wave of 1 unit upfront and the rest on extended bolus of 6 hours. At 9 pm Bg post meal down to 4.9.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

KookyC what a great idea, I'm thinking 'Lantus' - the musical, it could last for 18-24 hours.

"Lantus we hate you, oh yes we do
Whenever we are hypo, we always think of you"..


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, a more pleasing 5.5 today having knocked the Lantus down by two units once more 

Lantus, the musical eh, I likes it, I likes it a lot.  18-24 hours is brilliant, it'll keep it exclusive, course I'd have to have peak performances every six hours, and maybe when I've reached Brighton on my tour of the Uk I could surprise the audience with a random oops no only 20 hours today.  I could record a customer service announcement to play on a loop, something like "for reason unknown today's performance run will only last 20 hours, Those with tickets for the final performance should pick a day next week at random when the performance may or may not run for 26 hours."  Once customer outrage has reached its peak, I can play message two "you have just experienced the joy of diabetes".  Oh the possibilities


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 to start Friday off. Going for scans today to see what the future holds for my legs, trying to be calm 

I had the same idea KookyC about Lantus the musical just tailing off after at a random time, I think it would be a real selling point.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 today
I lubricated my vocal chords with icecream last night in readiness for rehearsals Apparently just a little too much!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here - in range at last!

Best of luck with the scans, Flower. Got everything crossed for a positive result.

As for the Lantus divas...LOL LOL LOL LOL...hilarious.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today. 

The Diabetes Fairy is signing up for the live auditions


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 again this morning, evil, evil Lantus


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.5 to start Friday off. Going for scans today to see what the future holds for my legs, trying to be calm ...



I hope the scans went well Flower  I was 6.0 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.5 here (after a 3.30 am hypo). Yet another curve ball from Lantus!

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

Scans done but I had cramp in my foot last night which is a challenge to deal with as my leg is in a cast! Thank you diabetes fairy for your interest


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Scans done but I had cramp in my foot last night which is a challenge to deal with as my leg is in a cast! Thank you diabetes fairy for your interest



Ooh! That must be horrible  I often get cramps in the arch of my foot and it's agony! Fingers crossed for the outcome from the scans


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I'm glad the scans are over- for now. 

The cramp brought tears to my eyes and a few very choice words as my toes are fused into their sockets and I have nothing to wriggle to try to relieve the agony


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.7 here
Wishing you good luck for scan results Flower Hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I'm glad the scans are over- for now.
> 
> The cramp brought tears to my eyes and a few very choice words as my toes are fused into their sockets and I have nothing to wriggle to try to relieve the agony



Ouch   fingers crossed for a positive result, and no more cramp


----------



## pav

Morning all, 8.4


----------



## silentsquirrel

Northerner said:


> Ooh! That must be horrible  I often get cramps in the arch of my foot and it's agony! Fingers crossed for the outcome from the scans



Have you tried squeezing the area between your upper lip and nose to alleviate cramps?   Grab it and squeeze hard until cramp subsides - it works for me perhaps 90% of the time when I have cramp in feet or calves.  No idea why it works, but may be similar to the way vets and farriers put a twitch on a horse  to calm them (loop of rope round their upper lip which is then twisted).

It sounds daft, but definitely worth trying.


----------



## Northerner

silentsquirrel said:


> Have you tried squeezing the area between your upper lip and nose to alleviate cramps?   Grab it and squeeze hard until cramp subsides - it works for me perhaps 90% of the time when I have cramp in feet or calves.  No idea why it works, but may be similar to the way vets and farriers put a twitch on a horse  to calm them (loop of rope round their upper lip which is then twisted).
> 
> It sounds daft, but definitely worth trying.



Sounds like one of those distraction pain things - I have been told that pressing on the eyes with the flat of the fingers (not hard! ) can distract from pain elsewhere.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I'm glad the scans are over- for now.
> 
> The cramp brought tears to my eyes and a few very choice words as my toes are fused into their sockets and I have nothing to wriggle to try to relieve the agony



Aw, poor you, Flower. There's nothing worse - I also find that the f-word clears it up nicely!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.7 today so looks like the emergency honeycomb club biscuit supper was the right answer....plus it was yummy


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  A surprising 7.1 today.
Nice work Kooky Specially the club biscuit Yummy


----------



## Bloden

Club biscuits still exist?

Morning all. 7.5 here. 

Going to a local cheese festival today...mmm cheese.


----------



## Northerner

Mint Club biscuits my current favourite, 6.5 for my this morning  Enjoy the cheese Bloden!


----------



## KookyCat

Oh yes the club is still alive and kicking with new flavours and everything, I like the orange best, followed by mint, but this new honeycomb one is really rather nice too.  I generally dislike biscuits but put orange or mint in there and I'm sold.  I didn't dare buy the mint ones because I'm craving some mint crumbles or peppermint creams, and I doubt my ability to resist, even peppermint tea gave me the cravings   I'd even kill for some soft mints at the moment, and the sugar free spear mints aren't doing it for me...grr

Enjoy the cheese Bloden, I do love a good cheese (preferably with a glass of red, olives, sunshine and some walnut bread with butter, slurp) [skulks off to the fridge to see what cheese is in there for lunch with the gin soaked olives and a honeycomb club]


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 5.0 for me today.

A cheese festival sounds a whole lot better than just a triangle, enjoy Bloden  

Honeycomb Club sounds pretty tempting KookyC, especially with its anti-hypo powers.


----------



## Robin

an unprecedented 10.9 for me this morning! Serves me right for not doing things properly. I had an odd day yesterday, I did a lot of painting and decorating, and felt a bit hypo before tea, which I treated by having a couple of crackers with the glass of Cava OH pressed into my hand, then we ate later than usual because OH was watching the football, and I had an unusually carby meal. So I was 12.3 at bedtime, having left it til the last possible moment to test, because of eating later, to make sure I didn't have any insulin on board, but it was probably not late enough. I was 12.3. so I did a correction dose of 2 units. I did stir briefly at 3am, which I know is my usual 'low ebb' time, but wasn't sufficiently awake to get up and test. I didn't have any hypo symptoms, which I normally get. So I assume the 10.9 was a rebound figure. Note to self, test properly in future!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Enjoy the cheese Bloden!



What a popular fezzie! Sun came out. Lots of cheese to taste. Bought some local specialities. Even got interviewed for local telly! And I didn't get angsty about what my BG was up to...things are changing for the better.


----------



## Lindarose

Bloden TV star!  Hope you smiled and said Cheese for the camera!
Glad you had a great day out!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Bloden TV star!  Hope you smiled and said Cheese for the camera!
> Glad you had a great day out!



Form a queue for autographs...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Form a queue for autographs...



The Cheese World has found a new celeb! Hope you can use your fame and influence to improve access to cheese for diabetics worldwide!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> The Cheese World has found a new celeb! Hope you can use your fame and influence to improve access to cheese for diabetics worldwide!



Free cheese and Club biscuits for all diabetics!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today


----------



## John D M

6.6 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today
Only way to get lower is to be a saint and I just can't seem to do it anymore 
But ile keep trying!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all 6.8 today
> Only way to get lower is to be a saint and I just can't seem to do it anymore
> But ile keep trying!



That's the spirit, Lindarose!

Morning all. A puzzling 4.7 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> That's the spirit, Lindarose!
> 
> Morning all. A puzzling 4.7 here.



Keep going Lindarose!  Bloden 4.7 was my house favourite last week, 5.7 this week, fun isn't it, what did we all do in the mornings before all this....


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for support girls Each day a new start!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 this morning which isn't bad for me with my nocturnal stress levels through the roof! 

I was presented with a large slab of my favourite home made cake yesterday at a family celebration and it seemed mean to refuse (plus I was salivating!). Expected a triple hike but I only went up to 7.4. Strange thing is I felt the effects in other ways so maybe the Diabetic Fairy caught up with me anyway!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a Monday 5.0 for me.


----------



## susieq67

been at high 7's for ages but this last week it's been down to low 6's  No idea why but that's part of the fun isn't it !


----------



## Northerner

susieq67 said:


> been at high 7's for ages but this last week it's been down to low 6's  No idea why but that's part of the fun isn't it !



It's a form of fun unique to diabetics - wondering what the heck is going on with our blood sugars! Good to hear about the improvement - possibly due to the longer, sunnier, warmer days? Many people see an improvement in Spring/Summer - hope it continues for you!


----------



## Ayesha

6.8 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Ayesha said:


> 6.8 this morning



Good work Ayesha


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Thanks for support girls Each day a new start!



We are all works in progress apparently (reading yet another American diabetes book!).


----------



## KookyCat

House special 5.2 today after a choppy day yesterday, it's a good job I like an adversary in my life, run Lantus, run now because I'm coming and I've got me an Excel spreadsheet and a big bag of jelly bunnies


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> House special 5.2 today after a choppy day yesterday, it's a good job I like an adversary in my life, run Lantus, run now because I'm coming and I've got me an Excel spreadsheet and a big bag of jelly bunnies



Congratulations on the House Special Kooky! I was 5.0 this morning, so averaging a House Special over the last 2 days


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special Kooky! I was 5.0 this morning, so averaging a House Special over the last 2 days



Yay for the house special!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  7.7 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.7 here. Had annual review blood tests this morning. Must've been excited or something! Looking fwd to getting my A1c next week...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 this morn Worked night and had a biscuit at 6.30 Not a mint club but very nice all the same 
Good luck with your results Bloden


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.7 for me today.

Always a pleasure to see a House Special KookyC.


----------



## Ayesha

Good morning! It was a 4.5 last night and this morning a 6.2 

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> Good morning! It was a 4.5 last night and this morning a 6.2
> 
> Have a lovely day all x



Great numbers Ayesha!


----------



## Robin

5.8 today, 5.3 yesterday, back to normal after my alarming weekend blip!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.8 today, 5.3 yesterday, back to normal after my alarming weekend blip!



Good to hear!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 house special again...suspicious


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.9 here 
Lovely too see the house special


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 house special again...suspicious



Meter's stuck!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.4 at 5.30am, 6.5 at 8am.


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 house special again...suspicious



Good morning  5.2 for me today. I'll join you on the House Special step KookyC


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today. I'll join you on the House Special step KookyC



You two don't share a meter, do you?  Excellent number  When will you hear about the scans Flower?


----------



## Flower

I'm getting the results tomorrow from the Rheumatology Consultant and seeing the Orthopaedic surgeon a week later to discuss what my options are. I'm feeling pretty nervous about it all right now.


----------



## AJLang

Flower I so hope that the results are good for you xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I'm getting the results tomorrow from the Rheumatology Consultant and seeing the Orthopaedic surgeon a week later to discuss what my options are. I'm feeling pretty nervous about it all right now.



Fingers crossed and big {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Wishing you the best of luck with it all Flower xx


----------



## Flower

Thank you all for your best wishes  I need to distract myself today, I've got  that awful I need to know but I don't want to know feeling


----------



## Bloden

Good luck, Flower. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## KookyCat

Needle has unstuck now, 5.4 today 

Best of luck today flower, I hope everything goes well, I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Bloden

Good morning! 6.4 here. Looks like more rain, but all the apple trees are full of blossom (all my neighbours make cider) - my fav time of year!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.8 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Also a 6.8 for me. 

Really pleased as I was averaging 8.2 mornings when I was dx 7 weeks ago


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Also a 6.8 for me.
> 
> Really pleased as I was averaging 8.2 mornings when I was dx 7 weeks ago



Great improvement!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Northerner....I think it's as much about reduced stress levels as the food changes. I was in a state of terror initially and can still see the levels rise when my stress levels do.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Also a 6.8 for me.
> 
> Really pleased as I was averaging 8.2 mornings when I was dx 7 weeks ago



Well done, Amigo.  You've obviously been working hard!


----------



## khskel

5.4 I think I'm starting to get the hang of this lark. No doubt I will be proved wrong before too long.


----------



## KookyCat

khskel said:


> 5.4 I think I'm starting to get the hang of this lark. No doubt I will be proved wrong before too long.



Good work khskel .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Erm, second 5.4 on the run, after two consecutive house specials, I am very very suspicious. What you up to now Miss Patty?


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> I'm getting the results tomorrow from the Rheumatology Consultant and seeing the Orthopaedic surgeon a week later to discuss what my options are. I'm feeling pretty nervous about it all right now.


Hi Flower how was your rheumatology appointment? I've been thinking about you. Big hugs xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.7 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 6.3 today after a 2.30 finish 
Good luck today AJ


----------



## Bloden

Goooood morning!  8.4 for me.  Must check which way the wind's blowing - that'll explain my 8.4. Ho hum...


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 for me today.

Results of scans not great, all the fractures in my leg which is under threat of survival showed 0% fracture healing - complete non unions- the same as in the December scans, plus I had a new fracture showing at the base of my foot  Pretty devastated putting it mildly. I really want to run away from it all except I'm in casts and can't. 

Thank you so much for your kind thoughts  they really do make me feel better about things.


----------



## Lindarose

Flower I am so sorry your results were so upsetting Sending hugs xx


----------



## Northerner

I'm very sorry to hear about the scan results Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear about the results, Flower.  Hoping these (((hugs))) will help.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a round 5.0 today 

Flower, I'm really sorry about the scans, I'd like to use a string of very bad swear words on your behalf but that wouldn't be polite in public, so instead, a hug from me too, and I'm thinking about you x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.0 here


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's only another House Special 5.2 for me, I will be running a technical check on my meter later by doing another test and hoping the figures change.

Thanks everyone for the hugs , I'm trying to be philosophical about what might happpen next and not get too wound up


----------



## AJLang

Big hugs Flower.  Please remember to "use" us to let off steam.
Good morning everyone 6.5 for me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me so not unhappy with that....I even indulged in a buffet at 10.30pm but managed to avoid the 'beige carb section!'


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's only another House Special 5.2 for me, I will be running a technical check on my meter later by doing another test and hoping the figures change.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the hugs , I'm trying to be philosophical about what might happpen next and not get too wound up



That's really brave, Flower.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, (well probably still evening for most ), 4.4 today.  Don't even have to say anything now, I just thought the Lantus might have chilled out and it rose up against me . Is it possible to control blood sugar with your mind, I'm starting to think I'm a psychosomatic diabetic


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.0 for me
Hi Kooky I have a (probably foolish) question for you 
-  Is there any better way ie alternative insulin to help you? It just seems the Lantus doesn't give you good control and you always sound so upbeat but it must be really hard to cope?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.

KookyCat, I'm with Lindarose, it might be an idea to try levemir - a lot of people find it is much more controllable/predictable than lantus, especially in 2 injections a day.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I tried Lantus when it first came out on a trial. Never again. Twice a day Levemir was great for me until I had the unrelated gastroparesis problems which needed the pump. But of course if you can get a pump that is best

Good morning everyone 6.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning early birds!  5.1 here...ooo, almost a house spesh.  
Hope you can make Lantus behave Kooky. It's Sunday and a day to relaaax.


----------



## KookyCat

The Levemir is a no apparently, consultant thinks it won't fix my problems, he's now erring towards it being my basal requirements that are causing the trouble (10 units keeps me good morning and evening but I'm out of control in the afternoon, 12 units keeps the afternoon just under the wire, morning and evening are then a bit hairy).  He doesn't want me taking basal in the evening, because I've been having some fairly hairy hypos, and I don't wake up so I'm not keen on that myself.  So we're now debating Tresiba/pumps/a small drinking straw for me to blow insulin into.  It just all takes so long


----------



## Bloden

Surely those 'hairy' hypos should make you eligible for the pump. How can you speed up the process is the question?


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Surely those 'hairy' hypos should make you eligible for the pump. How can you speed up the process is the question?



Well they're not keen on pumps for someone such as me who had such a stunningly beautiful case of DKA, I thought they were just not keen full stop but when we had our frank chat, he turns out he's specifically not keen for me.  I actually would just prefer they give me another insulin to try and see what happens, I'm getting fidgety with the lack of action   they're also back on the I'm too skinny wagon, but I politely pointed out that I'm limited food wise because 4 units of insulin seems to be my limit and if I could eat more often I might have half a chance.  It's particularly frustrating when it seems to behave for a while and then dives off the deep end again.  God job I'm a patient woman


----------



## Bloden

And patience is a virtue apparently. There's no point them beating you with the skinny stick! Surely they realise how difficult it is to lose / gain weight as a T1er? I hope they hurry up and find a solution...


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today after a pre midnight hypo.  Blah . On the plus side a 11:45 hypo lets me sleep past 4. Every cloud..


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.0 here
Glad you got a better sleep Kooky even though you had to 'earn' it with a hypo


----------



## AJLang

What a start to the day. Woke up at 4.30 feeling awful 2.4 got it up to 7.9. Woke at 6.50 feeling bad again 3.1 this is after significantly reducing my basals. More changes today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.


----------



## John D M

Good morning 6.3 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  13.4 for me today after I forgot to change my pump cannula yesterday. New cannula now in and correction sorted


----------



## Amigo

A dissapointing 7.6 for me. Hopefully breakfast will bring it down.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House special 5.2 for me today, after a well-earned lie-in!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  House special 5.2 for me today, after a well-earned lie-in!



You lazy thing! What were you doing yesterday to make you so tired?
How d'you get on?!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 again today, new game seems to be exactly the same fasting and premeal readings for two days on the trot...wonder what the prize will be?  Revving up for a week off work, can't wait


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.0 for me
Oh dear a week off works no fun if you can't enjoy it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.6 for me after a swig of Lucozade at 4am.
Correction it's just dropped to hypo - 3.3 on Libre and 3.8 on BG machine - completely confused as to why I am needing to cut my basal so much.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.0 here.  Two months ago I needed a snack to get me through the night...now I obviously don't! You live and learn...

Ooo, a week off. Whatcha gonna do, Kooks?


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.6 for me after a swig of Lucozade at 4am.
> Correction it's just dropped to hypo - 3.3 on Libre and 3.8 on BG machine - completely confused as to why I am needing to cut my basal so much.



Mine does this to me all the time, but I'm led to believe it's not normal!  maybe the improved HBA1c is allowing your own insulin reserves to trickle through a bit more?  No fun I know, so I hope you manage to sort it out


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.0 here.  Two months ago I needed a snack to get me through the night...now I obviously don't! You live and learn...
> 
> Ooo, a week off. Whatcha gonna do, Kooks?



To snack or not to snack, that is the question!  Ooh I'm planning two cream teas at an Alice in wonderland themed venue, a lunch with friends, some serious TV watching, some house painting, crochet and some screen printing....a birthday celebration or two and some thinking about my future work plans, so not too much..


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Mine does this to me all the time, but I'm led to believe it's not normal!  maybe the improved HBA1c is allowing your own insulin reserves to trickle through a bit more?  No fun I know, so I hope you manage to sort it out


Thank you KookyCat. For me I think it may be related to the gastroparesis.  But very frustrating. I'm so sorry that this happens to you all the time. For me after 44 years I'm certain that I haven't got any insulin reserves, particularly as the odd time the pump cannula has stopped my basal from working my BGS have shot up.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> To snack or not to snack, that is the question!  Ooh I'm planning two cream teas at an Alice in wonderland themed venue, a lunch with friends, some serious TV watching, some house painting, crochet and some screen printing....a birthday celebration or two and some thinking about my future work plans, so not too much..



Your plans sound brilliant


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today, Time to tweak basal again I think


----------



## Amigo

A bad 8 for me plus a night of nocturnal peeing! Wondering if I have a UTI because I haven't had figures like this for weeks 

Went down to 7.1 after breakfast...


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> To snack or not to snack, that is the question!  Ooh I'm planning two cream teas at an Alice in wonderland themed venue, a lunch with friends, some serious TV watching, some house painting, crochet and some screen printing....a birthday celebration or two and some thinking about my future work plans, so not too much..



Not exactly a week off. More like a week 'on'! Enjoy!


----------



## KookyCat

6.1 today, must be the hailstone yesterday, practically post apocalyptic


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 7.6 for little old me.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all I'm ashamed as I got a self inflicted 7.7 
I know I'm eating too many carbs as I've even gained a few pounds and also know what I've got to do Hate 'confessing' to such bad control Not really been in the zone since Easter!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning all I'm ashamed as I got a self inflicted 7.7
> I know I'm eating too many carbs as I've even gained a few pounds and also know what I've got to do Hate 'confessing' to such bad control Not really been in the zone since Easter!



No guilt and shame here sergeant Rose, just a nod to the slip and onwards and upwards.  What you did doesn't matter it's what you're going to do


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Morning all I'm ashamed as I got a self inflicted 7.7
> I know I'm eating too many carbs as I've even gained a few pounds and also know what I've got to do Hate 'confessing' to such bad control Not really been in the zone since Easter!


Please no need to apologise. Knowing what you can improve is the way to go forward


----------



## AJLang

Another flipping hypo despite significantly reducing basals. 3.4 this morning. It's now getting very frustrating.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Phil65

3.5 for me, first morning with the insight pump and new cannulas.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.4 today so my two day runs have been broken, no hailstone yesterday though so fingers crossed for the same lack of hellfire and brimstone today . Two more days and then a week of freedom....ooh the excitement


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.0 today
Hope you have a chillaxing week off Kooky Any plans? Good weather always a bonus!


----------



## Bloden

Oooo, I'm excited for you, Kookycat!

Morning all. 10.0 here - silly me...4.9 at 2.30...thought it was going to turn into a hypo so had some juice...d'oh! Will I never learn?!

Bank holiday, here we come.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 11.5 after takeaway pizza last night  Although it's a bit high I know the reason and it's a relief not to wake up with a hypo


----------



## Amigo

6.9 for me today. How I feel for you Type 1's having to do the nocturnal testing! 


Amigo


----------



## Phil65

Morning, 7.3 for me, hypo at 02.20 am, may need to tweak my Basals.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, hope everyone's hypo free today/ has a nice happy waking figure .  Ooh I'm getting giddy now, 8 hours of hell....erm productive work...and then a whole week off.  I also have to decide what my birthday present to me will be this year, I'm torn, do I add a Pandora ring to my collection, or a pair of skinny jeans that I could rock like a pro or a pair of comfy shoes (less exciting but I'm getting old now ).


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. KookyCat have fun choosing your birthday present to you.
Well after all of my hypos I had an "interesting" night.  6.7 at 6pm.  Had an unexpected 13.3 at 9pm but didn't worry too much as I was on a six hour extended bolus and also had a small correction. Rolled over at 2 am to do my Libre scan. Massive upward slope. Really tired and wanted to go back to sleep. Eventually got myself up to test 20.3 (I checked three times ) and ketones changed cannula and had 5 unit correction plus upped my basal.. 6pm down to 13.9. Not sure if it was a faulty cannula but I had only just got my basals right after several days of changing them due to hypos


----------



## Bloden

Glad you got that nasty high BG down, AJ. Thank goodness you're a skilled pumper!

Morning all.  8.7 here. Who knows what's going on now?! Hypo at 4, treated it correctly (no bingeing), and high this morning. I must be excited about the bank holiday!

Happy birthday~shopping, Kcat.


----------



## AJLang

THank you Bloden sorry to hear that your BGs are misbehaving.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today.

Happy Birthday present choosing KookyC. I'd go bling and/or skinny and leave the comfy shoes in the shop


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.1 today after 2.30 finish
Sounds like a stressful night you've all been having Must be the D fairy getting excited about your birthday Kooky? I'm with Flower Its got to be ring/jeans


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good morning and 7.1 today after 2.30 finish
> Sounds like a stressful night you've all been having Must be the D fairy getting excited about your birthday Kooky? I'm with Flower Its got to be ring/jeans


3.8 for me this morning, even after snacking last night because I'd done two strenuous walks yesterday, still, not too bad, at least I averted a major crash in the night.
I'm afraid I'm with the comfy shoes, Kooky, having managed to acquire a blister from my (up to now) trusty hiking boots earlier in the week.


----------



## jusme

I keep reading this thread so I thought I would add some of my readings -
am. 14.0 - pm. 8.3
am. 5.8  - pm. 4.2 - 10gms carb
am. 14.7 - pm. 3.3 - 15gms carb
am. 9.2 - pm. 2.1 - 20gms carb
am. 2.3 - pm. 2.2 - 30gms carb
am.10.6 - pm. 7.7
am 18. 4 goodness knows why.

jusme


----------



## Amigo

6.8 for me today which I'm happy with as slightly high before bed (figures not mood!) 

My birthday weekend too Kookycat....no chance of a gooey birthday cake though I suppose!


----------



## KookyCat

Ooh Happy Birthday Amigo, maybe a small piece of gooeyness?  Just this once?  I shall be having a Birthday Brownie, much lower carb but still quite the gooey affair 

5.4 today, that seems to be my new favourite, and I've tentatively decided on a ring for chubby finger (he's cuddly rather than chubby, it's just his mates are all long and spindly so he's my least favourite aesthetically because he looks odd, so he needs a bit of sparkle to cheer him up, and distract the eye from his shapely physique )


----------



## Bloden

A very happy birthday to both of you! I'm a birthday~brownie fan too - with a bit of fruit and cream...ñam ñam as they say here!

Morning all. 5.6 here.


----------



## AJLang

Happy birthday Amigo and KookyCat. I hope you both have a great time celebrating.
I'm really pleased a nice steady 6.5 this morning and a fairly steady line on my Libre during the night


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.6 today
Very happy birthday Kooky and Amigo!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.0 for me today.

Many Happy Returns Amigo and KookyC


----------



## Amigo

Many thanks everyone and my night out yielded the lowest figure I've had since diagnosis at 6.1! So I'm a happy bunny this morning


----------



## Amigo

Oh and a nice bit of bling sounds just right kooky! 

Hubbie has just asked me to remind him to buy me a card! So romantic!


----------



## KookyCat

Amigo said:


> Oh and a nice bit of bling sounds just right kooky!
> 
> Hubbie has just asked me to remind him to buy me a card! So romantic!



Classic man logic . 

5.6 today for me


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Many thanks everyone and my night out yielded the lowest figure I've had since diagnosis at 6.1! So I'm a happy bunny this morning



With that figure, it should be your birthday every day!

Morning all, especially the birthday girls. 4.8 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone and Happy Birthday KookyCat and Amigo
Bloden your 4.8 looks great
5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.5 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a too low 2.5 for me today.

I kept cancelling my pump/CGM alarms without looking at them because I was being a lazybones and that's the result


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone...a 6.6 for me this morning. I love 6's now because two months ago when dx I couldn't foresee ever getting over the 'dawn phenomenon' and morning 8's.

Thanks for all your nice birthday wishes too x


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 today after a weird flatline day yesterday and a nice hypo at midnight...hmm usually means the Lantus is getting itchy again so might need a dial down.  It's a good job I like a puzzle  that consultant had better pull his finger out though or I might just bite it off 

Happy May Day everyone and fingers crossed the diabetes fairy is putting her feet up with tea and crumpets today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all 7.3 today Worked overnight so slept half the day!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today and apparently we're feeling quite stable at the moment....I feel like I should brace myself for a sudden change in direction....hmm that sounds vaguely paranoid but it's not paranoia if they're actually out to get you is it?


----------



## Lindarose

Enjoy the moment Kooky  And the week off!
Morning everyone 6.8 today


----------



## Bloden

Hope you don't have any nasty surprises after all, Kcat.

Morning all. 15.3 here - ouch! I need a different approach to eating out!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Enjoy the moment Kooky  And the week off!
> Morning everyone 6.8 today



Nice to see you're back to the normal excellent sixes Lindarose, hope you have a good day...I'm going to get some new wool for a bit of crochet


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Hope you don't have any nasty surprises after all, Kcat.
> 
> Morning all. 15.3 here - ouch! I need a different approach to eating out!



Oh blimey, bet the meal was good though, and those doubles aren't quite so bad is there's a delicious meal behind them . Hope it comes down nicely.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.3 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden;
Morning all.:) 15.3 here - ouch! I need a different approach to eating out! :p[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi Bloden I was similar on Monday morning, frustrating but I decided it was worth it because I'd had a great night out and a lovely meal


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Hi Bloden I was similar on Monday morning, frustrating but I decided it was worth it because I'd had a great night out and a lovely meal



I'm glad you enjoyed!  The opposite here - it was a greasy kebab!  Will I never learn?!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 7.2 today, and I think there's a cold lurking in chez Kooky, there's been a suspicious amount of sneezing


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 8.0 this morning I'm annoyed because I had a slice of bread and butter with my chips last night and for some stupid reason didn't bolus for the bread


----------



## Robin

*house special*

5.2 for me. First time I've been able to post a house special, I'm usually close, but never bang on the nail.
kooky, I hope your cold dies a horrible death and troubles you no more.


----------



## KookyCat

Robin said:


> 5.2 for me. First time I've been able to post a house special, I'm usually close, but never bang on the nail.
> kooky, I hope your cold dies a horrible death and troubles you no more.



House special!  Yay


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today, after another choppy day yesterday....so either the cold is coming or the honeymoon is over or the torrential rain has convinced my body it's winter (or something else entirely unrelated to everything )


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning back to normal service today with a 5.4.  The cold actually might be hayfever, why do I never learn, every year the hayfever kicks in with the blossom tsk


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.8 here.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks 

I want a 5 (even a high 5) but alas a not too bad 6.9 this morning. Must be election stress!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.7 for me.


----------



## AJLang

22.7 and feeling shaky Not what I need when I've got a six hour round trip to my mum and dad's today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6 today after a midnight hypo, think I over estimated the carb in my hotel chocolate truffles   they were worth it though I love a pistachio truffle


----------



## Bloden

Hello everyone. 5.4 here.

Aw, poor you, AJ.  Hope you get those levels down and have a lovely day.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden. One hour later and I'm down to 18 I hope that you have a lovely day as well


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden. One hour later and I'm down to 18 I hope that you have a lovely day as well



Blimey, hope it keeps coming down AJ and the trip to see your Mum goes well.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks KookyCat. It had gone slightly down but 1.5 hours after the correction it is 20.0!!!!! Blooming nightmare because the long trip to mum is because she has been very ill. Otherwise I would just curl up on the settee and keep testing and correcting.  I think that I'm going to plan a very relaxing day tomorrow


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thanks KookyCat. It had gone slightly down but 1.5 hours after the correction it is 20.0!!!!! Blooming nightmare because the long trip to mum is because she has been very ill. Otherwise I would just curl up on the settee and keep testing and correcting.  I think that I'm going to plan a very relaxing day tomorrow



Don't you just hate the way it does that, the moment you need it to behave it's off and running in the opposite direction.  Hope your Mum is at least comfortable today and your visit perks her up a bit.  A very relaxing day tomorrow I think


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.7 today
Hope your numbers reduce soon AJ. Typical when you have plans That damn fairy is so naughty. You will deserve a day at home tomor


----------



## Amigo

5.8 this morning! Yippee! 

Lowest level since dx.

Hope you get yours under control soon AJ x


----------



## KookyCat

Amigo said:


> 5.8 this morning! Yippee!
> 
> Lowest level since dx.
> 
> Hope you get yours under control soon AJ x



You got your 5, well done


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> 5.8 this morning! Yippee!
> 
> Lowest level since dx



Well done!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me this morning, although I was 8.4 before bed after a generous late snack of cheese on toast...


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 here today


----------



## Bloden

Hi y'all. 10.2 here - oops! Overdid correcting a post-meal low. Silly me!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 6.5 today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat and LindaRose.  BG started to sort out after three lots of corrections.  This morning I woke up to a nice 4.4 at 6.15am and three hours later is has hardly changed, currently 4.9  It was good to see mum.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me, but steady overnight as I went to bed on 6.9, so obviously that dire prediction of me soon having to go back on lantus three years ago is still wide of the mark!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me, but steady overnight as I went to bed on 6.9, so obviously that dire prediction of me soon having to go back on lantus three years ago is still wide of the mark!



And with that mid meal hypo too, good work!  5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here. Woken up in the mist this morning - hope the sun comes out!


----------



## Amigo

7.2 for me this morning after a disturbed night....and it's chucking it down here!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> 7.2 for me this morning after a disturbed night....and it's chucking it down here!



The sun's decided not to bother...looks like we'll be stuck in the mist all day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.4 here. Who knows why?! Need to check BS at 4 am. Oh goody!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.9 here. Must do that overnight test!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.9 here. Must do that overnight test!



You keep promising!  Hope you can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 6.8 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a mid week 5.2 house special for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Morning, following Bloden with a rather dissapointing 7.9. No idea why but I do suspect an underlying infection


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning, following Bloden with a rather dissapointing 7.9. No idea why but I do suspect an underlying infection



That would do it. I hope that it's something that passes quickly


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a mid week 5.2 house special for me today.



Ooh! It's seems like a long time since we've had one of those, nice one!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner, a HS always makes me smile


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> You keep promising!  Hope you can get to the bottom of it!



If I test at 4am I can't get back to sleep afterwards...must do it tonight tho. Probably the Symogyi effect.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today....ooh almost a house spec but just wide of the mark tsk


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 here. 4 a.m. test showed a dip with a slight rebound as I suspected. 

Spain's a frying pan today - 40 degrees...ouch! - except up here in the north, phew!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.6 here. 4 a.m. test showed a dip with a slight rebound as I suspected.
> 
> Spain's a frying pan today - 40 degrees...ouch! - except up here in the north, phew!



Well done on doing the test!  40C?  It was 9C here in Southampton on my run this morning, and I thought that was pretty toasty!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Well done on doing the test!  40C?  It was 9C here in Southampton on my run this morning, and I thought that was pretty toasty!



Yep 40 degrees and rising apparently. I don't know how people function when it's that hot. That's why I'm sticking to the north (even tho we get miserable weather sometimes when the rest of Spain is bathed in sunshine).

Have a fab day ev1.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today after another of those clammy nights dithering around the hypo mark.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today after one of those weird hypos yesterday evening. I tested about 4.5 hours after injecting and was 4.7 so I thought I would just top up with some cheese on toast before bed. Made the COT and ate it, but as I was eating it felt 'odd', so tested again - 1.8!  I dropped nearly 3 mmol/l in ten minutes, and at a time when my insulin on board should have been almost exhausted. Many jelly babies, lucozade and biscuit to follow and I was 9.3 before bed


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today after one of those weird hypos yesterday evening. I tested about 4.5 hours after injecting and was 4.7 so I thought I would just top up with some cheese on toast before bed. Made the COT and ate it, but as I was eating it felt 'odd', so tested again - 1.8!  I dropped nearly 3 mmol/l in ten minutes, and at a time when my insulin on board should have been almost exhausted. Many jelly babies, lucozade and biscuit to follow and I was 9.3 before bed



Crikey, that's one rapid drop, hope you are more stable today .


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.0 for me today and the sun is shining. 

That's a scary drop so quickly Northerner, I hope your levels float along in the normal range today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Northerner that hypo sounds very scary I'm glad that you eventually got it to a stable level. 
5.5 for me this morning - champagne cocktails are obviously good for BGs


----------



## stephknits

I have decided I must start posting on this thread as my levels I. The morning seem to be getting higher and I have been ignoring this.  Today was 8, went to bed on 6.3, yesterday a 9.  I have had a chest infection, so perhaps this is to blame, will see if I improve over the next few days.  
Oh, and good morning all


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> I have decided I must start posting on this thread as my levels I. The morning seem to be getting higher and I have been ignoring this.  Today was 8, went to bed on 6.3, yesterday a 9.  I have had a chest infection, so perhaps this is to blame, will see if I improve over the next few days.
> Oh, and good morning all



I think it helps to keep you on your toes!  Hope you get over the infection and get to post lower numbers soon


----------



## Robin

4.4 for me today. Hope your blip yesterday was a one off, Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here. It's a day of cleaning for me - got friends arriving Wed and the kitchen is disgusting. Hopefully the puppy'll lend a paw!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.7 here. It's a day of cleaning for me - got friends arriving Wed and the kitchen is disgusting. Hopefully the puppy'll lend a paw!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.



I'm sure he'll lick the plates nice and clean for you  Have a good weekend


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I'm sure he'll lick the plates nice and clean for you  Have a good weekend



Errrrrrr! That's disgusting.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's only a weekend 5.2 House Special for me.

Happy kitchen cleaning Bloden but beware, cleaning should only be done on rare occasions as it is officially guaranteed to cause hypos


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's only a weekend 5.2 House Special for me.
> 
> Happy kitchen cleaning Bloden but beware, cleaning should only be done on rare occasions as it is officially guaranteed to cause hypos



Hurrah! Well done on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's only a weekend 5.2 House Special for me.
> 
> Happy kitchen cleaning Bloden but beware, cleaning should only be done on rare occasions as it is officially guaranteed to cause hypos



Don't worry, Flower. I've stocked the naughty cupboard with hypo-busting goodies! I need to bribe myself to do any major cleaning anyway - I live here, I don't work here!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 for me. 
Kitchen's nice and shiny - won't last long!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.1 for me after a 2.8 during the night - but I know the reason for the hypo so that's ok


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.1 for me after a 2.8 during the night - but I know the reason for the hypo so that's ok



Ooh! That's low  At least you know the cause - the mystery ones are the worst! Hope you have nice stable levels today to make up for it


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan   The reason for it was because I hadn't eaten since lunchtime and although I was 10 when I went to bed the basal was on a gastroparesis setting assuming that I'd eaten an evening meal  My fault for not changing it but I didn't want to risk waking up high.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, 6.2 today and feeling much better


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Morning all, 6.2 today and feeling much better



Good to hear


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 and an 11:45pm hypo drench (new favourite time) again.  Starbucks chocolate cake at fault there me thinks, I had to correct because they've changed the recipe (yuk didn't like it) and she gave me the carb for 100g, so when I got home checked my blood sugar and the carb value on the web I did a 1 unit correction (which is less than should have been needed) dropped me 5mmol/l  and I think I was still dropping when I injected for dinner so congratulating myself on managing to get to a 7 before bed was premature.  Oh yes Mr consultant of course I can snack with insulin between meals, yep works wonderfully (the cake was my lunch, but the correction is an example of how stacking works for me....not at all ).  Grumble over!


----------



## Northerner

Ack! Sorry to hear this KC  I could probably count on my fingers the number of times I've stacked, and it nearly always ended in hypodrench  Really hope you can get it through to the consultant how unlike the text book people are!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to hear this KC  I could probably count on my fingers the number of times I've stacked, and it nearly always ended in hypodrench  Really hope you can get it through to the consultant how unlike the text book people are!



I should have known better, but thought I was probably safe because she'd given me a value that was nearly 30g under (wouldn't have eaten it if I'd known that before hand, they made it all sweet and sickly), so I thought one unit would bring it down enough but not too much.  I'm glad to hear stacking doesn't work for you either, the way my consultant talks you can eat 7meals a day if you want, no problem at all.  Maybe I should suggest he inject insulin for his snacks and see how that goes for him


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.6 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.6 here.



Oops! What were you before bed?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 here today.

I really hope you can get some sense out of your next appointment KookyC. Stacking is a risky business- even worse when the cake wasn't good - the initial good results lull me into a false sense of security until all the insulin gangs up and guarantees hypo drench.


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 here today.
> 
> I really hope you can get some sense out of your next appointment KookyC. Stacking is a risky business- even worse when the cake wasn't good - the initial good results lull me into a false sense of security until all the insulin gangs up and guarantees hypo drench.



I shan't be doing it again that's for sure, if one unit drops me 5mmol/l I don't have a chance.  Least it's a good example for consulty pants


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, and I believe we're in for post apocalyptic rain, marvellous


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. Where's Lindarose?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Where's Lindarose?



I was thinking the same. Hope everything's ok Lindarose.

Morning all 5.7 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.0 for me today absolutely no idea why as I was 5.0 before bed. Stop dabbling diabetes fairy


----------



## AJLang

Good morning very happy with my 5.5 after guesstimating a Chinese takeaway


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning very happy with my 5.5 after guesstimating a Chinese takeaway



Excellent result!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, just missed the House Special!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today, small hypo at 1:15am, never had that time before, so something new and exciting


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.0 for me



Very nice Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I'm really pleased that they've stabilised again


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 for me.


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today, just missed the House Special!



Snap Northerner  5.1 here too, I reckon I was a glucose molecule away from a mid week House Special


----------



## Amigo

Morning...a 6.8 for me. Could be better but certainly could be a lot worse! 

I think I ate my willpower a bit yesterday


----------



## Annette

Amigo said:


> Morning...a 6.8 for me. Could be better but certainly could be a lot worse!
> 
> I think I ate my willpower a bit yesterday



Doesnt appear to have had too many carbs in it though


----------



## Amigo

Lol Annette!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here. Bit chilly this morning! Come on sunshine, don't be shy!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.2 here. Bit chilly this morning! Come on sunshine, don't be shy!



Cool here too out on my run this morning. Sunny and calm though


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.



Ooh! On the cusp! At what level does your CGM alarm go off?


----------



## Flower

My CGM had been warning me I was going too low for about 30 minutes this morning so I had suspended insulin and hoped I wouldn't drop any further.

My CGM sends Low Prediction alarms to my pump starting at 4.8 interstitial value -which is about 4.2 bg for me and continues with the same alarm if my bg is falling. The pump suspends insulin delivery at 3.7 interstitial which is about 3.2/3.3 bg level. It's a balancing act to set the predictive alarms and suspend value at a level that gives me time to react whilst not driving me mad alarming all the while when I'm not likely to go hypo. It is a fantastic life saving piece of kit even though I do swear at it sometimes


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> My CGM had been warning me I was going too low for about 30 minutes this morning so I had suspended insulin and hoped I wouldn't drop any further.
> 
> My CGM sends Low Prediction alarms to my pump starting at 4.8 interstitial value -which is about 4.2 bg for me and continues with the same alarm if my bg is falling. The pump suspends insulin delivery at 3.7 interstitial which is about 3.2/3.3 bg level. It's a balancing act to set the predictive alarms and suspend value at a level that gives me time to react whilst not driving me mad alarming all the while when I'm not likely to go hypo. It is a fantastic life saving piece of kit even though I do swear at it sometimes



I'll admit that it's comforting for me to know you have this protection - you do worry me sometimes!


----------



## susieq67

6.2 this morning - been averaging high 6's for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Northerner

susieq67 said:


> 6.2 this morning - been averaging high 6's for the last couple of weeks



Nice to be in the low 6s then SusieQ!


----------



## Amigo

Mine's a clickety click 6.6 this morning. Could be worse I suppose...don't want a 2 fat ladies 8.8 

I don't play the game you understand...my concentration wanders!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Mine's a clickety click 6.6 this morning. Could be worse I suppose...don't want a 2 fat ladies 8.8
> 
> I don't play the game you understand...my concentration wanders!



Hehe! The jackpot number would be a House Special Danny La Rue - 5.2!


----------



## Bloden

You lot are very silly. Lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today, that'll be stress of yesterday evening and the automaton receptionist at my GP surgery then, or the Lantus is revving up to another episode which would be about right because I've just managed to put my finger on the post lunch hypo rebound, and it must be annoyed that I've foiled it, usually is


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here. Doing a bit of Spanish culture tonight - Sara Baras's flamenco ballet - can't wait!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here. Doing a bit of Spanish culture tonight - Sara Baras's flamenco ballet - can't wait!



Wonderful, I love ballet


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here. Doing a bit of Spanish culture tonight - Sara Baras's flamenco ballet - can't wait!



Ooh enjoy, I saw a Flamenco fusion dancer in Seville a few years ago it was amazing


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.7 here. I went hypo in the night just to test out the powers of my new pump and it did the right thing thank goodness. New pump hypo tally in 12 hours =2 

Enjoy your Spanish culture Bloden, it sounds amazing  

KookyC I hope you have a less stressful day and get some help somehow, somewhere soon to change from Lantus.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.7 here. I went hypo in the night just to test out the powers of my new pump and it did the right thing thank goodness. New pump hypo tally in 12 hours =2



Hurrah for the new pump!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  , it has a new array of alarm sounds and also a flashing light when it is alarming, so much more pleasing at 3 am


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 10.2 for me after a 5am 2.8


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 10.2 for me after a 5am 2.8



Oops! I hope that things stabilise for you through the day


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. It has knocked me out a bit


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  , it has a new array of alarm sounds and also a flashing light when it is alarming, so much more pleasing at 3 am



Ooo, can you change the ring tone like on a mobile - that song "how low can you go?" springs to mind.

I hope I don't get the giggles like last time I saw some flamenco (it's all so seeerious).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi, I've not posted on this thread since 03/03/2015. If you read through my posts and threads I'm going through a diabetic burnout. Last night and this morning was the first time in ages that I've actually done a bedtime then a waking test. Bedtime tests are really hard for me to do because I have my tea 7pm ish then by 9pm ish I'm sat watching tv and munching crisps also not doing a bolus which I know I should do plus at 9pm ish it means that I can't do my bedtime test until around 1am/2am ish which is very late.

Anyway here goes with
Waking - 4.2 - 0855am
Bedtime - 13.4 - 2352pm
Teatime - 15.1 - 1929 - bolused after tea at 1942pm but forgot to do my 3/3.5 correction dose which my meter advised.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi, I've not posted on this thread since 03/03/2015. If you read through my posts and threads I'm going through a diabetic burnout. Last night and this morning was the first time in ages that I've actually done a bedtime then a waking test. Bedtime tests are really hard for me to do because I have my tea 7pm ish then by 9pm ish I'm sat watching tv and munching crisps also not doing a bolus which I know I should do plus at 9pm ish it means that I can't do my bedtime test until around 1am/2am ish which is very late.
> 
> Anyway here goes with
> Waking - 4.2 - 0855am
> Bedtime - 13.4 - 2352pm
> Teatime - 15.1 - 1929 - bolused after tea at 1942pm but forgot to do my 3/3.5 correction dose which my meter advised.



It looks to me like it was a good job you didn't add that correction in Gill - you were already below your starting level with probably a little bit of the teatime insulin still on board, and clearly then dropped significantly before waking. Imagine what you might have woken to if you'd had another 3.5 units? I'm reluctant to say it after all the problems you have had, but it does look as though you might have to check your basal insulin if it's dropping you so much in the night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 again today....looks like the Lantus is on to me


----------



## AJLang

10.2 for me but it was after a very good nigh of champagne cocktails and tapas


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 10.2 for me but it was after a very good nigh of champagne cocktails and tapas



Then that's a pretty good outcome!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan, it was definitely worth it


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.

That sounds a great combination for a good night Amanda, I had ginger beer and a digestive biscuit


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A whopping 14.9 for me! I blame the flamenco last night - WOW! is all I can say. If you ever get the chance to see Sara Baras...


----------



## AJLang

Lol Flower a digestive and ginger beer sounds good Bloden I'm really pleased that you enjoyed the Flamenco


----------



## Amigo

'A High 5' to everyone this morning....5.6 to be exact which is the lowest morning level I've achieved thus far! 

I didn't have any lovely champagne but the vodka clearly has an effect (good for the BG levels but not so good for the liver ) but we all need a treat.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> 'A High 5' to everyone this morning....5.6 to be exact which is the lowest morning level I've achieved thus far!
> 
> I didn't have any lovely champagne but the vodka clearly has an effect (good for the BG levels but not so good for the liver ) but we all need a treat.



Great number!  I think a lot of people find that alcohol the night before often leads to lower glucose release from the liver the following day - not recommended on a regular basis though!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Mironing 5.6 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner, KookyCat and everyone, 4.6 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hello again.  4.3 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yayyy!!! A House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Yayyy!!! A House Special 5.2 for me today!



Hooray, you know I love a house special . 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3 house specials for me - 15.6 - ouch and double ouch!

My endo is dead against correction doses, but I was high at bedtime - 14.7 - would a correction dose have been a good idea?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3 house specials for me - 15.6 - ouch and double ouch!
> 
> My endo is dead against correction doses, but I was high at bedtime - 14.7 - would a correction dose have been a good idea?



I would have given a cautious correction for that, just to bring it down a little rather than trying to get it right down (8-10 rather than 5-6). The good news is that your levels were actually pretty stable overnight!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.2 for me today.

A Bank Holiday House Special must be worth double loyalty points I reckon


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today.
> 
> A Bank Holiday House Special must be worth double loyalty points I reckon



Interestingly, on this Bank Holiday Monday in 2008 I was lying in A&E with a BG of 37 mmol/l!  The date then was May 26th though, so tomorrow is my diagnosis day


----------



## Amigo

Nice result Northerner and so glad those bad days are behind you! 

A 6.9 for me this morning. My levels shot up last night after eating a large white bun at a BBQ. My body seems to hate white bread with a vengeance and I might as well just take one and slap myself round the head with it for all the good it does!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Nice result Northerner and so glad those bad days are behind you!
> 
> A 6.9 for me this morning. My levels shot up last night after eating a large white bun at a BBQ. My body seems to hate white bread with a vengeance and I might as well just take one and slap myself round the head with it for all the good it does!



White bread will actually spike your levels faster than table sugar, because the chemistry means there is one less step required to convert the carbs to glucose


----------



## Amigo

Well that would explain it then Northerner! 

No more evil little buns or white bread for me then


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> The good news is that your levels were actually pretty stable overnight!



Every cloud, eh?


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I might as well just take one and slap myself round the head with it for all the good it does!



Allow me...!

White bread spikes me too...big time.

Happy dire-versary for tomorrow, Northener.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> My endo is dead against correction doses, but I was high at bedtime - 14.7 - would a correction dose have been a good idea?



Why doesn't Dr Boots like corrections?  I mean they're not a great idea if you're at it all the time obviously but even I would give a 15 a little help, probably at night time I'd give that a unit, which would get me to a 10ish (I'm super sensitive to the juice in the evening), then if I was still higher than I wanted in the morning I'd give it a snit extra for brekkie.  A snit is a technical term you know, for half a unit


----------



## AJLang

It's taken me all day to confess - have been going out too much to eat and drink because the house is so lonely without Susie - last night was particularly bad so woke up at 13.9 this morning


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Why doesn't Dr Boots like corrections?  I mean they're not a great idea if you're at it all the time obviously but even I would give a 15 a little help, probably at night time I'd give that a unit, which would get me to a 10ish (I'm super sensitive to the juice in the evening), then if I was still higher than I wanted in the morning I'd give it a snit extra for brekkie.  A snit is a technical term you know, for half a unit



She reckons I'll be correcting all the time, like you say. Not likely! I'm always very aware of having insulin on board - I won't drive, eg, until 2 hours after injection (unless I really have to). I do add extra "snits" at meal-times, which IS allowed. Basically, old Boot-face is an old-fashioned control-freak-type doctor!


----------



## AJLang

I couldn't live my life without corrections, particularly because of the gastroparesis. But it is easier to give smaller increments on the pump which, for me, usually prevent problems with insulin stacking.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Well I changed my cannula at 6pm when I was 4 and steadily went up to 13 so changed my cannula at 10pm. Didn't correct but woke up at 5am at 2.2  hope this doesn't happen before the interview tomorrow. I think that I will be correcting today as it was a "feed me" hypo and I had chocolate buttons after my Lucozade


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.



Snap! 5.6 for me too


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Well I changed my cannula at 6pm when I was 4 and steadily went up to 13 so changed my cannula at 10pm. Didn't correct but woke up at 5am at 2.2  hope this doesn't happen before the interview tomorrow. I think that I will be correcting today as it was a "feed me" hypo and I had chocolate buttons after my Lucozade



Blimey, my blood sugar was all over the place for interviewing last year, quite the choppy ride.  I took someone's advice here and took diluted juice in a plastic bottle with me to help with the lows that came after the peaks, worked very well, so might be worth doing.  I hope it stays super stable for you and the interview goes really well


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou KookyCat for the good luck and the advice I'm hoping that having the pump will help, just hoping that the pump doesn't decide to sound an alarm during the interview


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thankyou KookyCat for the good luck and the advice I'm hoping that having the pump will help, just hoping that the pump doesn't decide to sound an alarm during the interview



It might prove a good distraction...especially if the interrogation gets too intense


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Well I changed my cannula at 6pm when I was 4 and steadily went up to 13 so changed my cannula at 10pm. Didn't correct but woke up at 5am at 2.2  hope this doesn't happen before the interview tomorrow. I think that I will be correcting today as it was a "feed me" hypo and I had chocolate buttons after my Lucozade



Sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope things stabilise for you today and that things run smoothly for you tomorrow. If it's something you are passionate about - and it clearly is - then just be yourself and let them see that, you will ace it!


----------



## AJLang

Aaah thank you Alan


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.4 here. Some tweaking needed!

Good luck, AJ. I'm sure you'll be fine...your 5.99 shows what a skilled pumper you are!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.2 for me. 

The Smartguard technology on my new pump is suspending basal delivery for a couple of 30-40 minute periods overnight until my bg stops falling and the outcome so far is I'm not waking up in the 3's and 4's which is a nice change.

Good luck with your interview and bg levels Amanda, I hope it all goes very well for you


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me.
> 
> The Smartguard technology on my new pump is suspending basal delivery for a couple of 30-40 minute periods overnight until my bg stops falling and the outcome so far is I'm not waking up in the 3's and 4's which is a nice change.
> 
> Good luck with your interview and bg levels Amanda, I hope it all goes very well for you



That's brilliant Flower! You should let Medtronic know!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner, I keep gazing at my new pump lovingly, I'd never have thought a piece of medical equipment would have that effect on me 

I'm going back to my pump clinic in a couple of weeks with the Medtronic Rep to see how things are going and I will indeed be saying what a great feature the Smartguard is  - even better - I turned the alarm level down and didn't know the pump had suspended twice in the night until I checked the history this morning


----------



## AJLang

Flower that's fantastic about your pump. I'm so pleased for you thank you for your good luck for my interview


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today good job I had those two oat biscuits then . Pancreas watch ended well the I see


----------



## AJLang

Snap Northerner 6.5 for me as well  KookyCat I'm glad that the oat biscuits worked well for you


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Snap Northerner 6.5 for me as well  KookyCat I'm glad that the oat biscuits worked well for you



Ooh good luck today AJ, give em what for as my Dad would have said


----------



## AJLang

Thanks KooyCat, I will give them what for


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner, I keep gazing at my new pump lovingly, I'd never have thought a piece of medical equipment would have that effect on me
> 
> I'm going back to my pump clinic in a couple of weeks with the Medtronic Rep to see how things are going and I will indeed be saying what a great feature the Smartguard is  - even better - I turned the alarm level down and didn't know the pump had suspended twice in the night until I checked the history this morning



So, a good night's sleep every night - fantastic! So glad your new pump will make life a little more comfortable, Flower.

Morning all. 10.2 for me...sigh! More tweaking in order.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today and the night time is unstable again, do I have the energy to dial the Lantus down and work through Patty's inevitable paddy?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 here - at last! My tweaking is beginning to work.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Bloden I'm glad that your tweaking is working
Good morning everyone. I have no idea what happened last night according to my Libre I had two hypos at times when I don't usually have them - although the Libre isn't entirely accurate and then I had a steep curve to 12.1   I cut out one dose of my gastroparesis tablets yesterday lunchtime as I'm above the safe dose recommended however I need to see if this is having an adverse effect on my BGS. I will experiment again today


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.3 today and the night time is unstable again, do I have the energy to dial the Lantus down and work through Patty's inevitable paddy?



Hi KookyCat I hope that it works out for you x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a low 3.0 for me today.



Oops! did the pump suspend?


----------



## Flower

It was my first night in ages without CGM as I was away from home and forgot to take a new sensor to replace the one that finished last night so my pump carried on pumping. Oh well, I've learnt my lesson


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> It was my first night in ages without CGM as I was away from home and forgot to take a new sensor to replace the one that finished last night so my pump carried on pumping. Oh well, I've learnt my lesson



Well, it's good that you have an explanation and it wasn't a failure of the equipment!


----------



## KookyCat

Well I've only got a Friday house special 5.2 . Can't escape the feeling that I'll be punished later though, dialled the Lantus down a snit yesterday, but shhh Patty might not notice if we're really quiet


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.0 here. 

So hungry, I had to get up (before 7)! Oh well, lots to do today - hubby's 50 next week and I haven't got him anything yet.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Well I've only got a Friday house special 5.2 . Can't escape the feeling that I'll be punished later though, dialled the Lantus down a snit yesterday, but shhh Patty might not notice if we're really quiet



Congrats on the HS!  (whispers)



Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.0 here.
> 
> So hungry, I had to get up (before 7)! Oh well, lots to do today - hubby's 50 next week and I haven't got him anything yet.



Peashooter and a pound of peas, never fails 

6.5 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 6.5 for me today.

Always good to see a House Special KookyC, I hope it stays under Pattys radar


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a 6.5 for me today.
> 
> Always good to see a House Special KookyC, I hope it stays under Pattys radar



Snap!  We're blood sugar buddies today Flower!


----------



## AJLang

Between 5-7 all night until 4am when it started shooting up and I  woke at 11.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Peashooter and a pound of peas, never fails



Tee hee! Beard-grooming is the theme this year - I'd like to chop it off (he looks like a serial killer!).

Morning all. 5.7 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 5.9 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Oops nearly forgot, house special 5.2 

Where's Lindarose?  I haven't seen her sign the register for a while....hope all is OK.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Oops nearly forgot, house special 5.2
> 
> Where's Lindarose?  I haven't seen her sign the register for a while....hope all is OK.



Well done on the HS!  I have been wondering where Lindarose is, it's nearly 3 weeks since we heard from her - hope if you're reading this that things are OK Lindarose!


----------



## Amigo

A bit of a confessional 7.2 this morning. Note to self..."must do better", step away from the goodie shelf! 

Hope all are well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, triple whammy for me, house special 5.2 again, I'd smile but if I move my face she'll know.

I'm off to see my geese (Mr and Mrs Pepperpot as named by my Godson) in a moment, I'm on gosling watch.  They started out with three babies and now only have one (foxes most likely) so the concerned citizens of the area are keeping watch and providing food so they don't have to leave the nest as much.  The year before last they had eleven goslings and it was lovely to see them trooping the colour every morning . The lady whose house backs on to the lake is feeding the foxes though, she considers it a distraction technique but I fear she's actually just attracting more little foxies


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Have fun with the geese KookyCat High most of the night but down to 6.0 when I woke up but dropped to 4.4 within an hour.  Hoping that it won't drop further.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Have fun with the geese KookyCat High most of the night but down to 6.0 when I woke up but dropped to 4.4 within an hour.  Hoping that it won't drop further.



Hope you have a more settled day than the night appears to have been  Well done on the House Special KookyCat, I hope that Little Gosling grows up to be Big Fearsome Goose (where Foxy is concerned!)


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner - now 3.7  But I'm going to keep on smiling


----------



## KookyCat

Blimey AJ hope that's come up a little for you, just into the nice range would be perfect if the diabetes fairy is listening 

Geese and gosling all fine today, master Pepperpot is coming along nicely, he looks like an actual goose except for his fluffy yellow feathers (I thought they might have adopted a duckling in error for a while).  They will insist on walking in the middle of the road however, so I expect goose carnage every morning


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Blimey AJ hope that's come up a little for you, just into the nice range would be perfect if the diabetes fairy is listening
> 
> Geese and gosling all fine today, master Pepperpot is coming along nicely, he looks like an actual goose except for his fluffy yellow feathers (I thought they might have adopted a duckling in error for a while).  They will insist on walking in the middle of the road however, so I expect goose carnage every morning



There were three mallards blithely wandering into the main road this morning when I was out for my run - thankfully little traffic at 6 am!  Haven't seen many ducklings or cygnets as yet, they probably don't believe it's supposed to be summer!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks KookyCat a few glugs of Lucozade, some homemade cheese straws and a taste of cake mixture eventually got me stable 
With regard to birds we live in a built up area but have a big garden (ex council house). We currently have two robins looking after their nest right next to our house and two pigeons doing the same in the tree two feet away


----------



## KookyCat

Well, house special 5.2 again.....bit scared now, Patty if you're listening, don't do anything rash 

Just been for a quick nip out to the geese, gosling still present and correct.  Although the duck trio (two males and a female) are suspiciously absent.  Herons are in position as always.  Today's goose watch is complete.  AJ I live in an odd little place, very urban up one hill, very urban up the other, but lucky enough to have woodland and two small lakes to the rear.  Which is good because my tiny house is pretty much a garden free zone and it doesn't feel like home without some greenery.  Master Northerner if you encounter those ducks again today you must attempt to guide them to safety, I've made you the duck watcher.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.3 here?!! Who knows.

Lovely to hear about goslings and ducklings. We're on puppy watch here - four little cuties.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.

KookCat - mallards, OK, swans - no way! There was a swan on the bridge a while back and me and another man tried to guide it back - impossible! 

Well done on the HS, good to hear of the continued vivacity of the gosling


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.3 here?!! Who knows.
> 
> Lovely to hear about goslings and ducklings. We're on puppy watch here - four little cuties.



Oooh Bloden, puppies. How lovely. What type are they? Do you have any photos?
Good morning 8.4 for me.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Well, house special 5.2 again.....bit scared now, Patty if you're listening, don't do anything rash
> 
> Just been for a quick nip out to the geese, gosling still present and correct.  Although the duck trio (two males and a female) are suspiciously absent.  Herons are in position as always.  Today's goose watch is complete.  AJ I live in an odd little place, very urban up one hill, very urban up the other, but lucky enough to have woodland and two small lakes to the rear.  Which is good because my tiny house is pretty much a garden free zone and it doesn't feel like home without some greenery.  Master Northerner if you encounter those ducks again today you must attempt to guide them to safety, I've made you the duck watcher.


Lake and woodland sound lovely.  M thinks that he spotted an extra robin today so not sure if it is a baby. Very exciting.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   I'll join you on the new month House Special step  KookyC, always welcome to see a 5.2 on my meter. 

My pump had suspended basal for 3 hours in total at two times through the night so extra house points to my new pump for avoiding hypos


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Oooh Bloden, puppies. How lovely. What type are they? Do you have any photos?
> Good morning 8.4 for me.



They're a mix - mum's a husky~Asturian mastiff (she's Bloden's mum) and dad is pure - enormous! - mastiff. I hope they all survive / are adopted. The owners have a bad track record when it comes to animals (not cruel, just a bit gormless).


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning   I'll join you on the new month House Special step  KookyC, always welcome to see a 5.2 on my meter.
> 
> My pump had suspended basal for 3 hours in total at two times through the night so extra house points to my new pump for avoiding hypos



Go, new pump!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, she heard me, 5.8 today....oh Patty you look lovely today, all pink and lush (flattery gets her every time )


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> They're a mix - mum's a husky~Asturian mastiff (she's Bloden's mum) and dad is pure - enormous! - mastiff. I hope they all survive / are adopted. The owners have a bad track record when it comes to animals (not cruel, just a bit gormless).


I hope that they all have happy lives
4.1 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> I hope that they all have happy lives



I'll try and post a photo, AJ. Don't hold your breath tho (technology!).

Morning all. 6.5 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 for me today and no hypos over night, woohoo


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Flower


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today and no hypos over night, woohoo



Hooray!  Sleep without hypos is so delicious too, love it


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

Little Gwennie's getting spayed today - I hate doing it but it has to be done...too many prospective suitors in the village!


----------



## AJLang

Aaah poor Gwennie. You'll be glad when she is back home It took me ages before I got Susie spayed - but she was funny because everytime a boy dog came up to her Susie would sit on her bum until the boy dog went away

3.6. At 3am. I had Lucozade And reduced my basal. 3.9 at 7am


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 today for me.


----------



## KookyCat

I was 5.4 this morning before I lost that dashed internet connection!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, and consulty pants later, so consider this a pre-warning that I'll be incandescent with rage by tea time.  Oh well the sun is shining


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.3 today, and consulty pants later, so consider this a pre-warning that I'll be incandescent with rage by tea time.  Oh well the sun is shining


Thank you for the warning KookyCat - I hope that the appointment goes better because of the second consultant being there


----------



## AJLang

Well I have no idea what happened last night. 2.30am I checked my Libre and it suggested hypo. Tested 3.6. I had Lucozade and turned off  the remaining 1.4 units of my six hour extended bolus and went onto my reduced basal rate. I went back to bed and started to feel worse. Tested and it was 2.4.  I turned off my basal for an hour and more Lucozade and an hour later it still didn't go up. I was then on the jelly babies. 1.5 hours after the hypo I managed to get to 4.4 and went to bed. Just tested 18.9


----------



## Bloden

Good luck Kookycat. Will there be a mushroom cloud over Lancashire? I hope not!

Morning folks. 6.1 here. Hubby's 50 today and it's a local holiday - so no work today! 

Gwennie's looking perky if a little whiney. I just couldn't face her being in season and male dogs outside the house howling.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Good luck Kookycat. Will there be a mushroom cloud over Lancashire? I hope not!
> 
> Morning folks. 6.1 here. Hubby's 50 today and it's a local holiday - so no work today!
> 
> Gwennie's looking perky if a little whiney. I just couldn't face her being in season and male dogs outside the house howling.



Well give Gwennie a few treats to compensate, she'll be happy that she doesn't need to fend off all those dogs...eventually

Mushroom cloud visible from space I imagine!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me.

I hope you get some sense out of the appointment KookyC and can avoid turning incandescent with rage.


----------



## Robin

4.5 for me today. Good luck, Kooky, hope you can bash their heads together and get something helpful out of them.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 4.5 for me today. Good luck, Kooky, hope you can bash their heads together and get something helpful out of them.



Oooo, it's so tempting sometimes to bang heads together!


----------



## KookyCat

Wished I had banged their heads together, not a shred of sense, it was Bert and ruddy Ernie.  When I walked in they were playing (yes playing) with a CGM inserter. I did what any sane woman would do and spoke to them like naughty five year olds, back there in three weeks, for what reason?  Absolutely no idea


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, a round 5.0 here today . The sunshine yesterday had me resolutely at 4.7 all day so maybe I should emigrate


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.6 here. It's claggy here!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 3.8 for me today.


----------



## traceyw

Morning 5.5


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning all.  4.7 and a touch of the 4 am insomnia again.  My doctor said "oh lots of type 1s don't sleep" when I asked about it.  I'll remind him of that when I'm rampaging through the surgery wielding an inflatable pitchfork courtesy of sleep psychosis.  "Lots of type 1s don't sleep" jab, "lots of type 1s don't sleep" jab......


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Good morning all.  4.7 and a touch of the 4 am insomnia again.  My doctor said "oh lots of type 1s don't sleep" when I asked about it.  I'll remind him of that when I'm rampaging through the surgery wielding an inflatable pitchfork courtesy of sleep psychosis.  "Lots of type 1s don't sleep" jab, "lots of type 1s don't sleep" jab......



And lots of doctors don't think before they speak.

 Old Boot face says: "Your LDL cholesterol is borderline high - it's probably just a lab error. We'll check again in October." A lab error?! Who's to say all my results aren't lab errors?! And October's 6 months away! (this was April)

Got a spare pitchfork, Kooky?

Morning all. 9.6 here. All this birthday-partying is obviously far too exciting!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, 5.8 this morning and a decent night of sleep.  Hooray 

Bloden (this iPad really wants to call you boldon!) the inflatable pitchfork is on its way to Spain right now, careful when you inflate it though it's substantial


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Can't wait to tell Dr Boots to "fork off!" - glad to hear you slept well, Kookycat.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.2 here.



Nice waking figure you've got there . "Fork off" I likes it, I might use that one during my Stasi style interrogation with the GP diabetic nurse in a few weeks.  Last time we had her insisting on giving me a diet sheet (1250 calories a day) despite me rocking a BMI of 19, attempts from her to tell me my 110/65 BP was too high, and a statin debacle because my cholesterol figure didn't matter (3.8) I'm diabetic and 41 so statins are recommended.  Ooh she did not like my refusal to let her make me an appointment with a GP for statins...."fork off good woman, fork off". Tee hee.  I dare you to bingo in "fork off" when you speak to Boots.  Dare ya


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a round 5.0 for me today . Hoping for a bit of jolly sunshine!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  12.6 for me, no idea, my bg just kept rising through the night 

I have jolly sunshine down here KookyC, I'll send it up


----------



## Bloden

"bingo in fork off" - I don't understand, Kookycat.  Is it the iPad or is it me?!

Morning all. 7.8 at 6 am - hozzie appt at 8.30 had me up with the lark!

Thanks for the sunshine, Flower.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> "bingo in fork off" - I don't understand,  Is it the iPad or is it me?!



Word Bingo, it's a popular game in my line of work, so you have to get a phrase in to a conversation without it being noticed.  For example, I was once given "raspberry ripple" I'd been trying hard to work it into a conversation but I was in workshops with Americans from a very famous tech company.  They kept saying "vanilla out of the box solution", so I said "come on chaps can't we have something more exciting than vanilla, what about raspberry ripple?".   We have to have something to keep us amused, I talk about software and numbers all day


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  12.6 for me, no idea, my bg just kept rising through the night
> 
> I have jolly sunshine down here KookyC, I'll send it up



We had jolly rain, but it bounced nicely so that's a plus


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Word Bingo, it's a popular game in my line of work, so you have to get a phrase in to a conversation without it being noticed.  For example, I was once given "raspberry ripple" I'd been trying hard to work it into a conversation but I was in workshops with Americans from a very famous tech company.  They kept saying "vanilla out of the box solution", so I said "come on chaps can't we have something more exciting than vanilla, what about raspberry ripple?".   We have to have something to keep us amused, I talk about software and numbers all day



OooOOooooh. A mate of mine used to play a similar game in meetings - he and his cronies'd put together a bingo sheet with naff exec~speak like "thinking outside the box" and cross them off as people used them. Not everyone was in on it, so they used to get funny looks when they shouted "Bingo!"


----------



## KookyCat

morning 5.8 today, had a very odd dream last night that someone captured the diabetes fairy and put her in a cage, it might have been related to Mad Max 2 because Tom Hardy was there looking delicious


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.5 for me.


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me, so close to a house special. We are all a bunch of fives today!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  sorry to spoil the 5's party but I was 6.0 today.


----------



## Robin

Thats good! That's nearly in the fives, that counts!


----------



## Amigo

I'm on the naughty step this morning with a 7.5. Must have been that dream of sleeping on a precarious balcony that pushed up the stress hormones


----------



## Northerner

Good morning folks  Apologies for not posting much lately, have been a bit under the weather. 6.9 for me today, putting me just the right side of 'normality'


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning folks  Apologies for not posting much lately, have been a bit under the weather. 6.9 for me today, putting me just the right side of 'normality'



I wondered where you'd been, hope you're feeling better now and at least have a wee bit of sunshine to cheer things up 

5.6 today for me


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Apologies for not posting much lately, have been a bit under the weather.



Aw, hope you're better now, Northener.

Morning all. 4.0 here today.


----------



## Robin

4.3 here.
Glad you're back in the swing, Northerner, we had missed you.


----------



## AJLang

After several days of hypo otr low morning BGs 15.6 this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning folks  Apologies for not posting much lately, have been a bit under the weather. 6.9 for me today, putting me just the right side of 'normality'


Sorry that you haven't been feeling well. Big hugs for you


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry that you haven't been feeling well. Big hugs for you



Thanks Amanda  I hope that your levels have improved as the days has progressed


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. They're ok now


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1, and the Tresiba seems to be making life much easier touch wood, turn around three times and touch my nose.  It's spookily stable in comparison to the delightful Lantus.....[whispers] hooray!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.1, and the Tresiba seems to be making life much easier touch wood, turn around three times and touch my nose.  It's spookily stable in comparison to the delightful Lantus.....[whispers] hooray!



That's terrific news KookyCat!  Long may it continue! 6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.1, and the Tresiba seems to be making life much easier touch wood, turn around three times and touch my nose.  It's spookily stable in comparison to the delightful Lantus.....[whispers] hooray!



I took my eye off the ball! When did you start using Tresiba? I hope it solves your Patty problems...

Morning folks. 11.3 here.

Can I have some more sunshine plz, Flower. We're stuck in the mist here!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> I took my eye off the ball! When did you start using Tresiba? I hope it solves your Patty problems...
> 
> Morning folks. 11.3 here.
> 
> Can I have some more sunshine plz, Flower. We're stuck in the mist here!



Sunshine here too please Flower, while we're asking!

Been using it for about a week as a trial to see if it behaves better than the evil Lantus, and the answer is a resounding yes.  It's a whole different ball game, and I actually feel human, which is nice.  The overnight hypo sitch was unmanageable on Lantus, with this one I still go lower overnight but I've avoided hypo drench so far, and no steep drops at lunch time and 6pm.  Course got to wait and see if it holds, but so far this is a breeze in comparison to what I was dealing with previously, an absolute breeze


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Sunshine here too please Flower, while we're asking!
> 
> Been using it for about a week as a trial to see if it behaves better than the evil Lantus, and the answer is a resounding yes.  It's a whole different ball game, and I actually feel human, which is nice.  The overnight hypo sitch was unmanageable on Lantus, with this one I still go lower overnight but I've avoided hypo drench so far, and no steep drops at lunch time and 6pm.  Course got to wait and see if it holds, but so far this is a breeze in comparison to what I was dealing with previously, an absolute breeze



FAB! Long may it last.


----------



## AJLang

Nice and smooth during the night around 5 for most of the night but then from 4am it started going up and I woke with a 10.5


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Sunshine here too please Flower, while we're asking!
> 
> Been using it for about a week as a trial to see if it behaves better than the evil Lantus, and the answer is a resounding yes.  It's a whole different ball game, and I actually feel human, which is nice.  The overnight hypo sitch was unmanageable on Lantus, with this one I still go lower overnight but I've avoided hypo drench so far, and no steep drops at lunch time and 6pm.  Course got to wait and see if it holds, but so far this is a breeze in comparison to what I was dealing with previously, an absolute breeze



I'm really pleased that it is working well for you. Long may it continue


----------



## Robin

6.2 this morning, a bit higher than usual, but I started from the same bedtime figure as when I was 4.3 yesterday morning! There's no logic to the big D, though come to think of it, all the readings were probably within meter tolerance, sometimes I forget that exists.

Kooky, I'm glad something's working for you at long last.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.3 for me today thanks to a sickness bug some kind person gave me.

KookyC I am so glad you have been able to try something other than Lantus and it's looking more promising for you. 

I trust the sunshine I sent to you all has arrived safely


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.3 for me today thanks to a sickness bug some kind person gave me.
> 
> KookyC I am so glad you have been able to try something other than Lantus and it's looking more promising for you.
> 
> I trust the sunshine I sent to you all has arrived safely



Plenty of sunshine here, thanks Flower  And none of that chilly wind we had yesterday either! 

I hope that you recover quickly from the bug


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today.  Thank you for the kind words everyone, I'm quite giddy with the new found predictability of the basal.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 today.  Thank you for the kind words everyone, I'm quite giddy with the new found predictability of the basal.



That's great  I know another member (Flutterby) also found it to be a great improvement


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here. I'm joining you in Sick Bay, Flower...one of my little darlings has given me a stinking cold. Oh well, one more week and school's out for summer!!! Can't complain.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden and Flower I'm sorry to hear that you are both feeling unwell. I hope that you both feel much better soon.
8.3 for me this morning - not ideal but understandable as I'm getting very nervous about the effects of next Tuesday's laser.


----------



## Abi

Fantastic news about the Tresiba Kooky
I must say I was surprised as though that if latter few hours of lantus dose was causing hypos when presumably " running out of steam" a flatter more prolonged basal would cause more problems- I was convinced the answer would be either levemir morning dose only, or a split dose but miniscule dose at night, or a pump
Just shows all is not what it seems with insulin!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a sick bay House Special for me today, 5.2.


----------



## Robin

4.8 for me today. get well soon, Flower and Bloden!


----------



## Bloden

Thanks Robin and AJ...it's just a pesky cold.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning a round 5 for me today.  Still freaked out by the whole numbers, no earthly idea why brain doesn't like it, but she doesn't


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  my second in a row HS with a very pleasing 5.2

Whole numbers are not to be feared KookyC, I hope your brain starts to welcome them soon


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  my second in a row HS with a very pleasing 5.2
> 
> Whole numbers are not to be feared KookyC, I hope your brain starts to welcome them soon



Ooh house spesh double, good work.  Brain is trying not to fear the whole number, but she's programmed for decimal points...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  13.7 here. Must be this pesky cold...onwards and downwards!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  13.7 here. Must be this pesky cold...onwards and downwards!



Oh no! Hope you are feeling better soon  It's always difficult to know just how to handle these sorts of highs, whether just to correct with rapid or if it's worth doing a basal adjustment which might then be too much if you recover 

Hope you can get things under control soon and that you don't feel too rough!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

I hope your pesky cold clears off soon Bloden and leaves your bg levels alone. I've waved my sickness bug off today and look less green


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> I hope your pesky cold clears off soon Bloden and leaves your bg levels alone. I've waved my sickness bug off today and look less green



Glad to hear you are feeling better Flower


----------



## KookyCat

Oops nearly forgot, 5.1 today, and the princely total of 5 units of basal!


----------



## spiritfree

6.1 for me today. A bit late posting. It's nearly tomorrow. hahaha


----------



## Northerner

spiritfree said:


> 6.1 for me today. A bit late posting. It's nearly tomorrow. hahaha



Good morning  How's the foot doing now spiritfree? I am 5.3 this morning, same as yesterday


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope you are feeling better soon  It's always difficult to know just how to handle these sorts of highs, whether just to correct with rapid or if it's worth doing a basal adjustment which might then be too much if you recover
> 
> Hope you can get things under control soon and that you don't feel too rough!



Thanks, Northener and Flower (glad you're less green!). Tweaking did the trick. A house spesh today.

Morning folks. 5.2 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener and Flower (glad you're less green!). Tweaking did the trick. A house spesh today.
> 
> Morning folks. 5.2 here.



Nice recovery!


----------



## Amigo

Morning  tested on one finger this morning and it was a bad 7.8...immediately tested on the next finger and it was 6.3 (and both clean!).

I'm opting for the 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning  tested on one finger this morning and it was a bad 7.8...immediately tested on the next finger and it was 6.3 (and both clean!).
> 
> I'm opting for the 6.3



Good idea to re-test if the first one was radically at odds with expectations


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.1 after a hypo during the night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  My meter is stuck - 5.3 for third morning in a row!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  My meter is stuck - 5.3 for third morning in a row!



Give it a shake, jolly vigorously and with gusto that'll budge it 

5.4 this morning for me


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  My meter is stuck - 5.3 for third morning in a row!



Groundhog Day! Is anything else in your life EXACTLY the same?!

Morning all. 5.7 here. Another grey day - it's June, for goodness sake.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 today.

Glad to see you have some decimal point readings back KookyC  I hope your new basal insulin is still helping you.


----------



## Robin

5.2 House special for me. but I cheated, I had a couple of fruit pastilles at 2am when I randomly woke and discovered I was 4.5 and decided I needed a helping hand to avoid dropping any lower in the wee small hours. I blame the spahgetti, i'd obviously digested it all by the time I went to bed.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.2 House special for me. but I cheated, I had a couple of fruit pastilles at 2am when I randomly woke and discovered I was 4.5 and decided I needed a helping hand to avoid dropping any lower in the wee small hours. I blame the spahgetti, i'd obviously digested it all by the time I went to bed.



I think that's a valid House Special - you treated the low absolutely spot on!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Libre said 6.4 but testing machine said 8.3


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I think that's a valid House Special - you treated the low absolutely spot on!


Ooh, thank you Northerner, I hadn't thought of it like that, I was berating myself for getting my previous evening wrong!

AJ, that sounds like the libre lagging behind the meter, which I think is usual. Looks like you may have been experiencing a Dawn Phenomenon rise, which in view of what you're facing today isn't unexpected. Good luck today.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Robin. With regard to the Libre for me it often reads up to 2.0 differently from the BG tester whatever the time of the day. Other times it can read the same, higher or low.  I therefore use it for trends but wouldn't use it to replace finger pricks tests, especially when checking for hypos or doing an insulin bolus


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 today and a hypo drench last night, I do hope Patty isn't taking exception to the Tresiba now...she's a very picky pancreas, very picky indeed


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.9 today and a hypo drench last night, I do hope Patty isn't taking exception to the Tresiba now...she's a very picky pancreas, very picky indeed



Oh, I do hope not KookyCat


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.

Hope that's just a one-off, Kooks.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 4.6 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning to you all Hope everyone's well 
I'm just scrapping into the 6's with a 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning to you all Hope everyone's well
> I'm just scrapping into the 6's with a 6.9 this morning.



Nice to see you posting again Lindarose  It's the right side of 7!


----------



## Lindarose

Yes though it hasn't always been lately! Never mind I can get back where I was and fully intend to!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Nice to see you posting again Lindarose  It's the right side of 7!


hi from me, Lindarose. 
I was the wrong side of 7 this morning! I went to bed on 8.9 last night, so hardly surprising, but that was a result of an overtreated hypo, and as I'd had 3 mystery hypos over the previous 24hrs, I decided to err on the side of caution. No idea why, just one of those days when I seemed to have super strength insulin in my pen ( and I did consider the possibility that I'd done my Lantus twice, but I'm  sure I didn't!) Just one of those days!


----------



## Amigo

I'm in the dunce's corner this morning with a 7.2 but I did have a stressful day yesterday and a few little moment's of weakness. Normally it drops after breakfast.

Hope all are well this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Robin   It all sounds so complex trying to calculate what your body is going to do next all the time A real trial  But it looks like you're doing the right things and coping well Hope you can keep the levels down


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, I've been mostly in the 5s so haven't posted much on this thread lately but this morning it was 4.2 - yesterday a small group of us from our church went on a lovely day trip to Lille, France. I tried to be good and not over-indulge, and the last test before bed was 8.8, so not bad really


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, I've been mostly in the 5s so haven't posted much on this thread lately but this morning it was 4.2 - yesterday a small group of us from our church went on a lovely day trip to Lille, France. I tried to be good and not over-indulge, and the last test before bed was 8.8, so not bad really



C'est magnifique!


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Hi Robin   It all sounds so complex trying to calculate what your body is going to do next all the time A real trial  But it looks like you're doing the right things and coping well Hope you can keep the levels down


it's swings and roundabouts, Lindarose. At least I've got the option, if things have gone pear shaped, of dialling up a correction dose and getting back on track quickly. More of a headache for Type twos trying to get and keep levels where you want them to be, I think. I do feel for you.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> C'est magnifique!



Merci beaucoup, mon ami du nord!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.3 here - I seem to remember a couple of days of high BGs last month at the same point in my 'cycle'. Look at me spotting trends!! 

Now I just have to explain to the puppy that walkies will be a bit later today (I haven't worked out my exercise dose when I'm high yet). There'll be lots of whining, methinks...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.9 again today
Hi Bolden hope you can soon get the numbers down or puppy will be crossing his legs!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.9 again today
> Hi Bolden hope you can soon get the numbers down or puppy will be crossing his legs!



Tee hee. It's her bouncing off the walls with puppy-energy that I'm worried about...and what she'll destroy later when I'm at work.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a round 5.0 for me today after needing 2 medicinal Jaffa Cakes at 2 am, then teeth brushing. It's disruptive this blood sugar stuff but the Jaffa Cakes were lovely


----------



## AJLang

Ah bless your puppy Bloden. Good luck explaining . Good morning everyone 4.4 for me


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a round 5.0 for me today after needing 2 medicinal Jaffa Cakes at 2 am, then teeth brushing. It's disruptive this blood sugar stuff but the Jaffa Cakes were lovely



Big congratulations on restricting yourself to two!  If I have to treat in the night I don't bother brushing again as I heard once that brushing shortly after eating/drinking something sugary can do more damage to the tooth enamel - not sure if it's true though, just a vague memory from years back!


----------



## Flower

It was a 'fun sized' pack Northerner so I wasn't tempted to plod to the kitchen for more.

I've only just started brushing my teeth after hypo treatments because I need my first ever filling after nearly 50 years and I am so cross that I need one. I will ask my dentist is if is more damaging to brush straight after eating sugary stuff. I do love toothpaste though, it's one of my favourite things.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> It was a 'fun sized' pack Northerner so I wasn't tempted to plod to the kitchen for more.
> 
> I've only just started brushing my teeth after hypo treatments because I need my first ever filling after nearly 50 years and I am so cross that I need one. I will ask my dentist is if is more damaging to brush straight after eating sugary stuff. I do love toothpaste though, it's one of my favourite things.



Wow, 50 years and one filling! I have fillings that are nearly that old!  It will be interesting to hear what your dentist says. My dentist says I do a very good job of keeping my teeth clean - most of the 'damage' occurred in childhood, including a fear of dentists until about 15 years ago when I acquired a terrific dentist. I use a toothbrush that cost me 7p from ASDA and Co-op toothpaste at 80p a tube!


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.2 for me this morning.

I do feel for you Type 1's...do you all have to check during the night every night or just when you feel the symptoms of an hypo? As inviting as nocturnal Jaffa cakes sound, it must be disruptive to your sleep?


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A better 6.2 for me this morning.
> 
> I do feel for you Type 1's...do you all have to check during the night every night or just when you feel the symptoms of an hypo? As inviting as nocturnal Jaffa cakes sound, it must be disruptive to your sleep?



I don't check in the night, unless I have a particular concern that I might drop low e.g. if I've had a long run the day before which can sensitise you more to the insulin. In the early days I tested a lot since I seemed to be continually needing to adjust my basal insulin dose, but since that got reduced to zero three years ago I no longer have that worry. I remember thinking at the time feeling like a weight had been lifted off me, that I didn't even know was there, so I do appreciate how it feels for those not as fortunate to be blessed with my weird version of diabetes


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.5 today, after a few odd numbers after dinner - and that was only baked sweet potato, Quorn & some diced veg. Maybe it was the gravy...  Btw I've heard that about teeth brushing too, so I try not to brush shortly after food of any kind.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Ah bless your puppy Bloden. Good luck explaining . Good morning everyone 4.4 for me



She was very understanding, AJ. We managed to fit in a short walk a bit later. The sofa's still recovering from the last attack!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, house special 5.2 today . Also thank crunchie it's Friday, this has been a very looooooooooonnnnngggg week thus far and needs to do one!  Plus I'm grumpy because RBS have "lost" my wages and I want a payday treat, what's the point of payday if they hide your dosh


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, house special 5.2 today . Also thank crunchie it's Friday, this has been a very looooooooooonnnnngggg week thus far and needs to do one!  Plus I'm grumpy because RBS have "lost" my wages and I want a payday treat, what's the point of payday if they hide your dosh



Woohoo! Well done on the HS  Hope RBS deliver the dosh - there's a programmer somewhere who is hanging their head in shame (I hope).

5.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  12.6 here - my fault. A sneaky hypo crept up on me while I was washing up after dinner last night...I was so surprised I ate a big Kitkat, d'oh. 

Hope your wages turn up asap, Kookycat.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today A point in the right direction!
Hope your money sorted quickly Kooky 
And Bloden you needed a big kit Kat A small one may not have been enough to treat your hypo!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a sunny 4.9 for me today.

Good to see the House Special tally ticking over KookyC


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a sunny 4.9 for me today.
> 
> Good to see the House Special tally ticking over KookyC



Great number Flower


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me too! Hope your dosh arrives soon kooky...it's Friday and treat time

 I'd love a kit-Kat but 'riding bareback' without meds I haven't got much room for manoeuvre and my body refuses to be trick or treated!


----------



## AJLang

7.7 for me after going out for dinner last night so I had to guesstimate!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning house spec double, 5.2


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning early birds. 5.1 here.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I'd love a kit-Kat but 'riding bareback' without meds I haven't got much room for manoeuvre!



Me neither, Amigo! The treat cupboard is now bare - let's see if I can learn to 'treat' my hypos, not give myself a treat!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.4 for me. Feeling lucky that the last three days that I've woken up in the 4's but avoided hypos


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.4 for me. Feeling lucky that the last three days that I've woken up in the 4's but avoided hypos



That's brilliant Amanda, especially considering the stress you've been under


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. It's nice when it works out right


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner. It's nice when it works out right



Good work AJ.  I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning.

Yep I appreciate the very real difference between 'lifesavers' and treats between 1 & 2's Bloden. Sorry if my reference to the kit-Kat sounded insensitive...it was simply referring to the lack of slack I have in a Type 2 diet only regime.

Regards,

Amigo


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> Yep I appreciate the very real difference between 'lifesavers' and treats between 1 & 2's Bloden. Sorry if my reference to the kit-Kat sounded insensitive...it was simply referring to the lack of slack I have in a Type 2 diet only regime.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amigo



No need to apologise, Amigo!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, and fingers crossed for a more pleasant day weather wise (come on sunshine!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
6.9 today I'm stuck at the moment! Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.



Snap!

Morning all.  Deaf as a post today after having a cold - chemist, here I come. Hope you all have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Good work AJ.  I love it when a plan comes together


Thank you KookyCat. 7.4 for me this morning after an unexpected 16 before bed although I hadn't eaten since lunchtime I think it was a combination of gastroparesis and cannula problem so, in comparison, the 7.4 was a nice surprise


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 this morning and hypo drench last night . I suppose one drench a week is better than every other night though, so onwards and upwards, and I'm fairly sure I over bolused for a slice of cherry pie....knew it'd end in tears, but it darn fine cherry pie


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all A nervous pre op 7.2 here! When I had other ear done I went into double figures after and apparently it's to be expected so I won't worry too much.

Glad that cherry pie went down well Kooky! Shame you had to suffer after


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all A nervous pre op 7.2 here! When I had other ear done I went into double figures after and apparently it's to be expected so I won't worry too much...



Hope all goes smoothly with the op Lindaroase 

Sorry to hear you had a hypodrench KookyCat, hope it starts to become anomaly rather than a regular occurrence!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all A nervous pre op 7.2 here! When I had other ear done I went into double figures after and apparently it's to be expected so I won't worry too much.
> 
> Glad that cherry pie went down well Kooky! Shame you had to suffer after



Good luck, Lindarose.

Morning all. 7.5 here after chasing lows all night long!


----------



## KookyCat

Good luck Lindarose, hope all goes well


----------



## AJLang

Good luck LindaRose. 12.7 for me but I don't know why. Feel yucky but should hopefully feel better as BGs come down


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good luck LindaRose. 12.7 for me but I don't know why. Feel yucky but should hopefully feel better as BGs come down



Ack! Hope things settle soon Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Robin

A nice round 5.0 for me today, though Kooky wouldn't agree.
Good luck Lindarose.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today.

I hope things go smoothly for you today Lindarose and your bg behaves.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 again for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today, that'll be the cherry pie again, just a tad too little bolus this time


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.1 today, that'll be the cherry pie again, just a tad too little bolus this time



Looks good to me, a very 'comfortable' number to wake on after a treat!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Looks good to me, a very 'comfortable' number to wake on after a treat!



Well that's the cherry pie done for another 12 months, it's too much faff to stone a million cherries for pies.  There's one in the freezer for Christmas of course along with cherry chutney, so at least I know what to bolus when Christmas comes along


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here. 

I've found the key to steady BG control - being excited about going on holiday! My BGs have been beeeautiful the last few days...all packed, setting off tomorrow. Hope there's cherry pie on the ferry!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.3 here.
> 
> I've found the key to steady BG control - being excited about going on holiday! My BGs have been beeeautiful the last few days...all packed, setting off tomorrow. Hope there's cherry pie on the ferry!



Hope you have a good journey and calm seas!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good journey and calm seas!



Thanks, Northener.  It can be as calm as a millpond and I still feel sick! Got The Goldfinch to read, so hopefully I won't notice the weather, tsunamis included.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and thankyou for your kind messages which I've just read.
All went better this time and I managed to get home late last night!
Bit of confusion re my diabetes To start with they didn't know I was despite it being on my  pre -op notes yThen after theatre the nurse said I was 8.6 and type 1 I panicked as thought they may have given me insulin! Then no further checks on ward like they had forgotten again! 
I checked when I got home and was 9.8 then this morning 7.2  
All those changes with no food at all Looking forward to brekkie!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.5 for me today. 

I had cramp down my calf in the night which is a challenge under a plaster cast  still it's a change from a hypo !

Bon voyage Bloden with your well behaved holiday blood sugars


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone and thankyou for your kind messages which I've just read.
> All went better this time and I managed to get home late last night!
> Bit of confusion re my diabetes To start with they didn't know I was despite it being on my  pre -op notes yThen after theatre the nurse said I was 8.6 and type 1 I panicked as thought they may have given me insulin! Then no further checks on ward like they had forgotten again!
> I checked when I got home and was 9.8 then this morning 7.2
> All those changes with no food at all Looking forward to brekkie!



Glad to hear it went well Lindarose  Enjoy your brekkie!



Flower said:


> Good morning  5.5 for me today.
> 
> I had cramp down my calf in the night which is a challenge under a plaster cast  still it's a change from a hypo !



Ouch! I used to get that sometimes when I broke my arm, just below the shoulder - awful doesn't even come close!


----------



## Lindarose

Happy holidays Bloden!


----------



## Bloden

Thanks everyone. 

Glad it went well, Lindarose.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today, and a rather lovely night of sleep 

Happy holiday Bloden!  Glad it went well Lindarose and nobody stabbed you with insulin by accident


----------



## Bloden

Ta, Kooky.  Looking fwd to seeing mum and dad, and there's a family reunion too! Glad to hear you slept like a baby.

Morning all. 7.1 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today, oh so nearly a House Special.

Good to hear you slept well KookyC, thank Tresiba for that - if you are still using it!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and some great numbers 
Afraid I'm 7.3 and no idea why But quite a sore throat so maybe that's causing it


----------



## AJLang

8,9 this morning - I don't know what is going on with my BGS at the moment. I had a 1 unit correction at 7am and by 11am it hadn't had any effect.
Have a lovely holiday Bloden


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.8 today, AJ and Lindarose I think there's something in the air at the minute, my blood sugars been a bit on the choppy side too.  I blame the weather, one minute glorious the next post apocalyptic


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
7.3 today Not pleased with that as eating very low carb Not able to get about too much yet so could be lack of walking? 
Hope everyone has a good day with sunshine


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> 7.3 today Not pleased with that as eating very low carb Not able to get about too much yet so could be lack of walking?
> Hope everyone has a good day with sunshine



It's more than likely due to reduced activity levels Lindarose 

4.9 for me today - first time below 5 for ages!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.7 for me today. I think I've over-tweaked my basal once again


----------



## Lindarose

Brilliant bg Northerner! 
And thanks for reassurance. It's been playing on my mind that the anaesthetist suggested I increase my metformin She said I'm small and can't really do anything to lower my levels I didn't think they were too bad!  A random comment but it's made me feel anxious that I won't be able to get lower. 
Once I'm able to get moving abit faster let's hope I can


----------



## AJLang

7.0 at 7am but up to 11.7 at 10.30am


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today and my last day at work for a week...yay!  Course I'll be punished for it and I'll probably be there till midnight tonight but then a whole week


----------



## AJLang

Have a lovely week off KookyCat
9.7 this morning  No pattern to what is happening and I'm carb counting accurately.  Yesterday evening it went up quite a bit during an hour for no reason  not what I need when I've got a pre op anaesthetic assessment in a fortnight.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.0 for me today.

Have a lovely week off work KookyC. 

I hope your bgs start to behave a bit more for you Amanda.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.2 here My meters definitely stuck at the mo!
Happy Friday everyone and enjoy your holiday Kooky Think you're in for good weather


----------



## Lindarose

How odd I'm sure I posted here half hour ago but it's gone! Ha ha
Anyway 7.2 for me and hope you have a lovely week off Kooky Think weather improving


----------



## Amigo

I've noticed we seem to be trending very similar figures Lindarose and for some reason my meter has been nearer 7 than 6 this week. It was 7 this morning.

Been a tough week personally though (scans to see how the cancer is behaving always creates angst) but hopefully the expected sunshine will help us all


----------



## Lindarose

I hope your scan results were good Amigo The stress is said to affect bgs and it's not always about what we eat.
Looking forward to more sunshine


----------



## AJLang

Flower;544996

I hope your bgs start to behave a bit more for you Amanda.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you Flower.  Amigo i hope that your scan results turn out well.  Big hugs


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.6 today.

Good luck with the scan results Amigo, hope everything is as it should be 

On the choppy blood sugar front I've concluded its the weather, it's more like the spring choppiness weather wise at the moment, cold, sunny, wet, humid it's very up and down.  If it's cold I need more insulin and warmer I need less, hard to that on an hour by hour basis


----------



## Flower

Good morning  18.8 for me today 

Had a really low hypo before bed and lost my cool with the D when my bg wasn't rising very much and over-treated it. Oh well, it did rise eventually!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Good morning  18.8 for me today
> 
> Had a really low hypo before bed and lost my cool with the D when my bg wasn't rising very much and over-treated it. Oh well, it did rise eventually!



Hope it's started to slide downwards now (not too far mind ).  I swear my Patty is like a hamster, she has a pouch where she squirrels away any extra insulin she finds, then shoves it out when I'm least expecting it.  I don't care what they say, pancreas have minds of their own, and they pout when they're not in control


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all And pleased with 6.8 today Still not doing much activity wise so am grateful it's not higher 
Hope you can drop a bit soon Flower


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning (my liver was kept busier processing those few drinkies I think ).

Hope you can stabilise your levels soon Flower. This D is like a back seat driver who keeps grabbing the wheel when you least expect it!


----------



## Flower

Thanks everyone  currently at 7.0 so hope it stops dropping soon!

Amigo, I think my D is in the front seat at the moment with me trying to grab the wheel back!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, almost a house special, so near and yet so far


----------



## Lindarose

Excellent result Kooky 
Morning all 6.8 today


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Excellent result Kooky
> Morning all 6.8 today



You too Lindarose, looking good . How's that ear?


----------



## Lindarose

Doing ok Must say I'm looking forward to having packing out on Thursday Then Ile know if any hearing returned This op went better than other ear so I'm hoping for a good result Not used to being off work but good to catch up on sleep! Thanks for asking


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.0 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today and off to get my hair cut at last . 

Enjoy the time off Lindarose, and glad the ear is behaving well and rallying like a trooper


----------



## Amigo

A 7.4 for me this morning (which I don't much like!). Struggling with the nocturnal heat though due to other 'condition' which seems to have given me 'boiling blood syndrome' 

Glad your ear is progressing well Linda, your figures have held steady during it so good stuff! 

And nice one this morning kooky! I want a 5!


----------



## Robin

4.3 this morning. a good base to start monitoring with my new Libre. it arrived on Friday, and I sat staring at it over the weekend, and rereading the instructions, and making excuses as to why it wasn't the right time to start..but this morning I took the plunge. so far so good.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today after an experiment with a small supper due to ravenous hunger (very unlike me, ravenous is my default state at lunch but never in the evening).

Good luck with the libre Robin, I hear good things about it so I'm sure it will be illuminating


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 today Been walking more past cpl days so hoping that will lower things


----------



## Bloden

Morning from sunny South Wales. 5.8 here.

How's the Libre, Robin? 

Mine's still in its box. An afternoon reading the instructions, methinks, then full steam ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.8 for me today.

I hope you get on well with your Libre sensors Robin and Bloden


----------



## Robin

6.9 on the meter this morning, 5.7 on the libre. it seems to undercut the meter reading by one most of the time, which is fine, because it's consistent. but it did mean I panicked a bit last night and had a small biscuit before bed. Ive had confirmation of the 3am dip which I always suspected, but it didn't quite take me into hypo territory last night. The interesting thing this morning was that I went to bring the bins in first thing, before breakfast, (and they're cumbersome and we have a long drive,) and my readings had shot up to 8.0 by the time I got in. So, Im having great fun with it already. I'm paranoid about dislodging it and wasting all the money, though, so I put a loose tubigrip over it for the night, and will keep that on for my exercise class this morning.
Bloden, go for it! and good luck.


----------



## Robin

6.8 on the meter, 5.9 on the libre. the libre showed a nice flattish line in the mid 5s, with a 3am and a 5am dip into the 4s, after which I started rising. I'm now 8. I don't think I normally get such a marked dawn phenomenon, it's probably the hot weather. my husband just said, 'You didn't exactly choose a typical week to start testing!'


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
Yes Robin you definitely picked a rather unusually warm week in UK to start testing! But it will be interesting to look back on the results. It really must be so useful to be able to chart exactly when bg changes are happening Good luck with continued use.
And 6.8 here today.


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> Yes Robin you definitely picked a rather unusually warm week in UK to start testing! But it will be interesting to look back on the results. It really must be so useful to be able to chart exactly when bg changes are happening Good luck with continued use.
> And 6.8 here today.


Thank you, Linda Rose. it certainly is an eye opener. Using a weather analogy, with our unpredictable climate, testing with strips is like looking at four photographs of the sky taken at  different times of day, and trying to guess whether it rained that day. using the libre is having a continuous video of the clouds coming and going all day and night.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a new month House Special 5.2 for me today.

CGM information is fascinating behind the scenes stuff. I'm glad you are finding it helpful Robin. It doesn't really matter when you start monitoring, they'll always be something out there to affect D control!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me today too (and the scales were very kind to me this morning! 

Hoping I don't go all wobbly today again!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon, 4.6 for me, and it's stayed low - I had a bit of a wobble in Waitrose, and scoffed a croissant when we came back. Even so it was 4.8 before lunch and 5.4 just now, 90 mins after (I forgot to do the 1 hour :< ). I guess it's the heat, like everyone else...I can't bear it and never have


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks. 9.5 this morning - with the heat?!!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today, the heat seems to keep me higher at night, and lower during the day.  Weird, but fine by me coz I slept rather nicely


----------



## Robin

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.2 today, the heat seems to keep me higher at night, and lower during the day.  Weird, but fine by me coz I slept rather nicely


6.0 today. the heat had the opposite effect on me, I was on the downward path all night, and had to treat hypos at midnight and 3am!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all And very good results ladies  
Surprised but pleased with 6.4 this morning despite bad night again with ear


----------



## KookyCat

Robin said:


> 6.0 today. the heat had the opposite effect on me, I was on the downward path all night, and had to treat hypos at midnight and 3am!



Boo hiss!  Two in one night is pants


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all And very good results ladies
> Surprised but pleased with 6.4 this morning despite bad night again with ear



Nice figure LR, hope the ear calms down


----------



## Amigo

You're all doing better than me this morning...a 7.6


----------



## Lindarose

Try not to feel too despondent Amigo Sometimes we just get these random high (and low) readings despite doing/eating similar things.Its so frustrating You work really hard at this and I'm sure things will improve during the day


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda, I'm sure you're right...breakfast usually brings it down so fingers crossed.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Ayesha

Good morning...a little bit late in the morning but a weird 7.2 this morning...


----------



## Pine Marten

Still low yesterday in the heat, and this morning was 4.8.... But I've just been standing out in the garden in cool lovely RAIN!    Love it! Yes!!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> You're all doing better than me this morning...a 7.6



Afternoon folks. You're not the highest, Amigo! 9.3 here.

I think it's cos I'm doing everything an hour later according to my body clock while I'm in Blighty, so I'm going to try getting up earlier tomoz...otherwise it's up with the Lantus.

Hope you're all enjoying the weather!
Sorry to hear your ear's giving you gyp, Lindarose.


----------



## Amigo

I think getting up later in the morning is affecting me too Bloden. I'm going to try and test as soon as I wake to see if it makes any difference.

Another hot one here together! But obviously nothing on Spain


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I think getting up later in the morning is affecting me too Bloden. I'm going to try and test as soon as I wake to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Another hot one here together! But obviously nothing on Spain



I'm in Swansea at the mo, Amigo - rain, sun, rain, sun - it's a proper wardrobe challenge! Bikini, wellies, pacamac - that should do the trick.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## stephknits

Hello a 4.4 today, haven't had that in a while


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Hello a 4.4 today, haven't had that in a while



Nice one!  Better not tell your consultant though...


----------



## Robin

5.0 here, a round number two days on the trot.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good morning, 4.8 again today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.4 again today So yesterday wasn't a fluke!


----------



## Amigo

I'm raising the averages today for all you successful 'low rollers' with a 6.9.

But at least it was under 7


----------



## AJLang

Well done Amigo on it being under 7
6.2 for me this morning after a week of waking up in the 8's - BGs are a bit volatile at the moment and I did start developing an irrational hypo fear  because they were dipping unexpectedly even when it wasn't warm - but I think that I'm back to normal now with regard to dealing with them


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Amigo That's a good drop from yesterday We are all high flyers sometimes!


----------



## Bloden

Evenin' all. 5.2 for me today - got up earlier and it did the trick!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.5 for me today.  Going to try a snit more Tresiba, I'm guessing the lovely Lantus has now finally exited the building thank goodness so let the fine tuning begin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An 8.4 from me today, after one of 'those' hypos last night - woke at around 2am and was sweating. Couldn't quite decide whether that was due to the heat, and if the wooziness was due to being half-asleep, but thought I'd better test - 2.4! Had last injected 9 hours earlier! Obviously overtreated a bit, going on my waking results...


----------



## Robin

5.2, my turn for a house special. oh dear, Northerner, one of 'those' hypos, no rhyme nor reason. We had a massive thunderstorm at 1am which had me rushing downstairs to unplug the TV aerial and kept me awake for about an hour, but according to the libre, didn't disrupt my nighttime pattern at all.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.2, my turn for a house special. oh dear, Northerner, one of 'those' hypos, no rhyme nor reason. We had a massive thunderstorm at 1am which had me rushing downstairs to unplug the TV aerial and kept me awake for about an hour, but according to the libre, didn't disrupt my nighttime pattern at all.



Well done on the HS Robin!  We had a lightning storm - plenty of sheet lightning, but strangely no thunder and no rain - I suspect it was all happening a long way off and the thunder was absorbed into the general background hum.

I think I may have spotted a vague pattern with 'those' hypos. I had had a few minor lows (upper 3s) in the afternoon, and in the evening, despite dialling down my evening meal dose. I've come to the conclusion that what may be happening is that my pancreas is becoming more active on occasions and that continues into the night, possibly gaining in intensity once I am at rest - or maybe my liver slows right back on its glucose production. If this is what's happening I'll have to look out for evenings of unexpected lows over a period of hours and maybe set the alarm to do a night test just in case a hypo doesn't wake me - probably try to go to bed on a higher level than normal as well.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone Very pleased with 6.1 today . Not working must suit me!
And I hope you can sort things out Northerner  Sounds like you have a plan!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone Very pleased with 6.1 today . Not working must suit me!
> And I hope you can sort things out Northerner  Sounds like you have a plan!



That's excellent Lindarose! Have a word with your GP and see if he'll prescribe a permanent holiday for you!


----------



## Lindarose

I'm back overnight Thursday so still a few more days of sunshine


----------



## AJLang

Good morning unexpected 11.3 at 1am when I corrected and despite further corrections it is 11.2 at 9.30am


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear about the hypo problems Northerner.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here after 3am hypo. Tried almond butter on my toast this morning - luush. Meeting old school friends for lunch today - haven't seen some of them for 30 years! 

Good luck with your plan, Northie.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Well done on the HS Robin!  We had a lightning storm - plenty of sheet lightning, but strangely no thunder and no rain - I suspect it was all happening a long way off and the thunder was absorbed into the general background hum.
> 
> I think I may have spotted a vague pattern with 'those' hypos. I had had a few minor lows (upper 3s) in the afternoon, and in the evening, despite dialling down my evening meal dose. I've come to the conclusion that what may be happening is that my pancreas is becoming more active on occasions and that continues into the night, possibly gaining in intensity once I am at rest - or maybe my liver slows right back on its glucose production. If this is what's happening I'll have to look out for evenings of unexpected lows over a period of hours and maybe set the alarm to do a night test just in case a hypo doesn't wake me - probably try to go to bed on a higher level than normal as well.


I think I'm right in saying, if the liver has pumped out extra glycogen during the day, whether to provide extra energy during exercise, or to bring Bg levels up after a hypo, it needs to replenish itself afterwards. it probably does this at night. I know I'm prone to hypos in the night if I've had extra exertions during the day. 
There was a TV programme on weight loss a couple of years ago, that measured calorie usage, and it found that extra calories were still being burned 12 hours after exercise, and it attributed this to the body taking Glucose out of the blood stream during the night to replenish stores in the liver. in non diabetics, this wouldn't result in night time hypos, because insulin production would be reduced, but for those of us on long acting, the insulin is still churning out.
 I know you're not on long acting. but could your general insulin response be impaired, so your pancreas doesn't get the correct signals to shut off production? ( I think this is where the c peptides and the other thing whose name escapes me that diabetics don't produce, may come into this process somewhere.)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I think I'm right in saying, if the liver has pumped out extra glycogen during the day, whether to provide extra energy during exercise, or to bring Bg levels up after a hypo, it needs to replenish itself afterwards. it probably does this at night. I know I'm prone to hypos in the night if I've had extra exertions during the day.
> There was a TV programme on weight loss a couple of years ago, that measured calorie usage, and it found that extra calories were still being burned 12 hours after exercise, and it attributed this to the body taking Glucose out of the blood stream during the night to replenish stores in the liver. in non diabetics, this wouldn't result in night time hypos, because insulin production would be reduced, but for those of us on long acting, the insulin is still churning out.
> I know you're not on long acting. but could your general insulin response be impaired, so your pancreas doesn't get the correct signals to shut off production? ( I think this is where the c peptides and the other thing whose name escapes me that diabetics don't produce, may come into this process somewhere.)



I don't think it is related to activity as I've been far less active lately, due to this monstrous hayfever I've developed. As a rule, exercise exhibits and effect fr up to 40 hours for me, and I think I've learned to adjust for that generally. As it's a rare occurence I don't think I can put it down to my normal physiology (if that's the right term), more just an infrequent wonkiness (I'm sure that's the medical term ). Something's impaired, but difficult to say whether it's a glucose deficiency or an insulin surfeit  I'm pretty sure the practice 'diabetic' nurse won't be able to tell me, now that I've been moved from seeing the consultant, but I'm highly tempted to ask!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Meeting old school friends for lunch today - haven't seen some of them for 30 years!
> 
> Good luck with your plan, Northie.



Thanks Bloden  Good luck with your reunion!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today - made sure I was a bit higher before bed last night!


----------



## AJLang

Morning I'm glad that you had better levels last night Northerner 7.3 for me this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 today and I slept till 7:20am.  This never happens!  Off to take the dog in a minute, Mr and Mrs Pepperpot will be waiting for their second breakfast and the 5 master Pepperpots are not know for their patience


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 here.

Sorry to hear you're really suffering with hay fever, Northener. Are you taking anything for it? I read somewhere years ago that you have to 'look after' the symptoms, otherwise I wouldn't bother taking anything for mine.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
6.7 today Had a bit of ear trouble in night It's not really stopped weeping despite anti biotics Will see how it is tomor then decide if I need advice No improvement in hearing either but trying to stay positive


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> 6.7 today Had a bit of ear trouble in night It's not really stopped weeping despite anti biotics Will see how it is tomor then decide if I need advice No improvement in hearing either but trying to stay positive



Hope you can get something sorted soon Lindarose, very frustrating!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this cooler morn.

Sorry to hear about the hayfever misery Northerner and the nasty ear problems Linda.

You sound like me at the moment, 'more panes than a window cleaner!' :


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today.  Hope that ear is feeling better Lindarose.  Northerner if that hayfever is still bothering you you might want to try stronger antihistamines.  The one a day variety aren't very strong and tend only to last for 6-8 hours in reality.  There are some OTC brands that allow you to take up to three a day and those tend to be more effective when it's really bad.  Benadryl do one (I think it's acrivastin but it has a stop clock on the front).  Sadly of course they are more expensive if you're taking three a day but they work


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.6 today Enjoyed a few naughty chocolatey treats yesterday so quite lucky result really 
Ear no better so will try to get Dr appt tomor. Monday is such a busy day and it's not an emergency 
Northerner have you tried a tablet from pharmacy called Cetorizine Dihydrochloride 10 mg? They are around £2.50 for a month and same ingredient as over the counter expensive brand Hubby takes them daily and uses AllergieBlock topical gel around his nose Best result for him although everyone is different Good luck finding something to help you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today. Wondering if these higher waking levels are down to the poor sleep and hayfever. Thanks for the advice guys, I will look out for those tablets Lindarose, and give them a go - can't believe I've got this after never being bothered for decades! 

Hope you can get an appointment to get the ear sorted out soon Lindarose


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here - just missing the elusive (for me at least) HS.

I always grease up my nostrils - with Vaseline - to form a barrier against pollen (I'm gorgeous, me). Good luck finding a tablet that works for you, Northener.

Hope the doctor can sort out your ear problem, Lindarose.


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear of the ongoing hayfever and ear problems guys 

A not very impressive 7.1 today but I probably visited the 'trough' once too often yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear of the ongoing hayfever and ear problems guys
> 
> A not very impressive 7.1 today but I probably visited the 'trough' once too often yesterday



Thanks Amigo  Nothing to what you are dealing with though, how are things going with the other problems? No worries if you don't want to talk about it here, but I hope that things are going well for you.


----------



## Amigo

its very kind of you to enquire Northerner and I don't mind at all. Because I haven't widely disclosed my leukaemia, I tend to restrict too much detail on here with it being a publicly accessible site. I've only told a very few trusted people due to my personal circumstances and being a chronic blood cancer, there is an unpredictability about when treatment will be necessary. 

There's some similarities with T1 diabetes in that this is an immune system malfunction but in the case of CLL, my body is churning out and replicating useless, cancerous B lymphocyte cells and can't be halted no matter where they gallop to or the damage they do in their wake. Only chemo (or for the very lucky) more tailored and non toxic chemo trials are given when the system becomes overloaded and at hazardous levels. There's absolutely no treatment in the interim and the condition isn't yet curable just treatable. It's amazing how we take our immune system for granted until it starts to fail us 

I've felt very much better since getting the diabetes under control though because CLL causes opportunistic infection which was obviously impacting on my then undiagnosed diabetes. So I'm trying to stay positive and helping myself where I can. And it doesn't stop me from appreciating the misery other people experience with diabetes complications and other maladies because I get those too. But my motivation for keeping the diabetes in check has to stay strong and focussed which is why I joined this site for support.

Regards,

Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

A very thought provoking post Amigo 
We all have other 'things' going on But we are all united on here by the Diabetes whichever type we have to contend with.
I think just talking about things on here can help a lot  Everyone listens and offers support no matter how big or small the problem What a lovely bunch of people


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for sharing that Amigo  It's good that getting the diabetes under control is helpful, and certainly a big incentive (as if one were needed!). I hope that things stay stable for you  Isn't it funny how we think of these things as different entities, when really they are just part of who we are, because we can make active decisions about how we might control their effects


----------



## Bloden

You're obviously a very courageous person, Amigo.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.7 today and either the hayfever has struck properly or I'm brewing something cold like 

Amigo, I was just reading your post, I still marvel at the wonder of the human body and the irony of a rogue immune system.  I hope it stays stable.  Even though I know you cope because you have to, it must still be very difficult and I think it takes mettle to keep on going.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  6.5 today
I'm now going to start the long process of getting through to the GP surgery and getting a nurse appt That should keep me busy for the next hour!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo you are an inspiration.
KookyCat I hope that you're not getting a cold
LindaRose good luck with the GP
6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.


----------



## Amigo

You are all incredibly kind and I thank you for your understanding and acceptance into your community 

A 6.8 this morning and managing a leisurely one for a change. Have a good day everyone even if it involves trying to circumnavigate the inflexibilities of our medical systems!


----------



## Lindarose

Just a quick update I managed to get an app for 9.35 Was seen 10.25 but never mind! Had ear swab taken and will know Friday whether theres still infection.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today and it's hump day (Wednesday) so that means that when today is over the weekend is closer...yay.  Happy day everyone and hope all goes well


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today
Love your thinking Kooky The Wednesday hump! I can picture us all climbing over it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.0 for me


----------



## Redkite

Morning all, well after a long spell of him waking in the 4's and 5's, the last 3 mornings he's risen up from 3am and woken in the 9's and 10's.  I suspect the action of growth hormones (he's 14) - anyway, basal rates from 3-7am have duly been increased by 10%.


----------



## Ayesha

Good morning! What glum weather it is this morning in London  hope the sun comes out to play later on…and a 7.0 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone and hope that if you're not well, you're coping! I've woken up to not so much as a 'hump' as a 'lump'. In my throat that is...sore and the rotten lergy threatening. I'd have a honey and lemon hot toddy but somehow that doesn't seem a good idea as I woke to a 7.4. 

Hope my dodgy immune system can keep up


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry to hear you're not feeling too well today Amigo Hope you feel better as the day goes on xx


----------



## AJLang

Amigo lots of sympathy from me. I hope that your day gets better.


----------



## Amigo

You too AJ and Linda x You have your own health worries at the moment


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 for me today, hump day over, all down hill from here


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha about hump day being over  Disappointing 9.0 for me this morning and I've no idea what caused it


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 9.5 for me today just because.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 
Well done on the HS Kooky!
Afraid a 7.2 for me.


----------



## Amigo

Apart from Kooky's HS, I'm afraid I'm following the high trend with a 7.7
Feeling rougher than a barn yard door I'm afraid with a rotten cold and bad throat


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today.  Hope everyone is feeling a wee bit better today, it's Friday thank goodness


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
7.0 today First work shift done and off to bed soon Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me today, snap, Kooky.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.4 for me but this is the first time I've been ill since my D diagnosis so I'm quite relieved it hasn't galloped! 

Enjoy POET'S day everyone!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 
I'm going to start the ball rolling today with 7.2 Hoping now I'm back working (lots!) all the activity will help me get down abit.
Hope you're feeling better by now Amigo and all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda, am feeling much more human than yesterday reflected in a 6 this morning! 

Obviously helps to test much earlier. Hope the increased activity helps yours too.


----------



## spiritfree

Horrible 8.3.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today, and croissant and cheese for breakfast, followed by yoghurt and Apple.  Yum


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning 7.2 today
That is indeed very yum sounding


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.4 for me after a correction during the night.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me too. Now ready for a nice mushroom omelette


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Sadly 13.9 this morning. Four days on from my diagnosis and still getting the hang of this insulin malarky! Lower than my 15.7 on Friday morning though!


----------



## Robin

Worcester_Matt said:


> Sadly 13.9 this morning. Four days on from my diagnosis and still getting the hang of this insulin malarky! Lower than my 15.7 on Friday morning though!


5.7 for me this morning. Matt, it's very early days, and a steady fall is much better than whooshing down to normal in one go. that can make you feel very odd, as your body adjusts to lower levels.


----------



## Dasroots

4.1 this morning. 5.1 Friday. Mine start off well until I eat.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.1 today 
Hope you all have a good week


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a new week 5.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 for me.  

Why is it raining? It's July!?!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

13.5 this morning... Letting the side down here! Hoping to speak to the nurse this morning about my insulin regime.


----------



## Amigo

You're not letting yourself or anyone down if you're doing the best that you can and taking your meds as directed Matt. It's early days yet but sounds like a chat is needed with the medics to get this insulin regime right for you. Good luck.

A 6.4 for me this iffy July morn.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 
Just home from work and got a 6.0! Happy days!


----------



## KookyCat

Worcester_Matt said:


> 13.5 this morning... Letting the side down here! Hoping to speak to the nurse this morning about my insulin regime.



Your figures are a lot better than mine were last year when first diagnosed, mine were mostly in the mid twenties the whole time I was on mixed insulin, then as soon as I started multiple injections they shot back down to under 7....quite the shock to the system.  So keep at it, they'll come down


----------



## KookyCat

Oops forgot to say 5.7 this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

14.4 this morning. Not wholly surprised, had soup, bread and then yoghurt for dinner last night. Upping my insulin dose and seeing the doctor today.


----------



## Amigo

Hope you get sorted Matt.

A 7.1 for me today. Not the best but still fighting the cold.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.3 today, and two graduation ceremonies to get through today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.3 today, and two graduation ceremonies to get through today



Enjoy your day!  6.0 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Good numbers!  
6.9 today


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  Good numbers!
> 6.9 today



Sorry to ruin the good run so far - 14.4 for me after dinner out last night. 
I swear some restaurants sprinkle sugar on their food - it looked like such a straight fwd carb-count guess-timate. 

And it's curry tonight - what can I order that's unlikely to have any hidden carbs? Anyone know?


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat good luck with the graduations. They can be tiring. M had three of them yesterday.
Bloden with the Indian does the carbs and cals app/book provide any helpful suggestions? what types of Indian food do you like?
10.4 for me this morning after corrections during the night.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

12.8 for me this morning, but I was down to 8.4 before dinner last night, so the insulin seems to be working, and I'm making a big effort to increase exercise and adjust my diet. I had pasta, a home made sauce and more cheese than I should have had and my sugar was 8.9 before bed, so I'm getting there with the insulin dose I think. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bloden

I left my carbs and cals in Spain (too heavy!). I like any Indian food, AJ.


----------



## Bloden

Worcester_Matt said:


> 12.8 for me this morning, but I was down to 8.4 before dinner last night, so the insulin seems to be working, and I'm making a big effort to increase exercise and adjust my diet. I had pasta, a home made sauce and more cheese than I should have had and my sugar was 8.9 before bed, so I'm getting there with the insulin dose I think.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Glad to hear you're getting your BG down, Matt.


----------



## AJLang

Lol Bloden. How about tandoori or chicken korma with rice measured by the tablespoon but avoid breads?  Anyhow if your BGS are a bit high for a short time it's not so bad as its your holiday so you could still have breads. I haven't got carbs and cals but I will try to download it so I can see if it has poppa sums etc so I can tell you


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 5.0 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden according to carb and cals  a large poppadum is only 7g carb A small round naan bread is 30g and a large tear shaped naan bread is 70g carb. A chapati is between 39-52g carb


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Lol Bloden. How about tandoori or chicken korma with rice measured by the tablespoon but avoid breads?  Anyhow if your BGS are a bit high for a short time it's not so bad as its your holiday so you could still have breads. I haven't got carbs and cals but I will try to download it so I can see if it has poppa sums etc so I can tell you



Thanks, AJ. Don't put yourself out on my behalf! I don't eat naan, poppadoms, etc. just plain rice. It's the hidden carbs in the sauces that I'm worried about!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Bloden according to carb and cals  a large poppadum is only 7g carb A small round naan bread is 30g and a large tear shaped naan bread is 70g carb. A chapati is between 39-52g carb



Aw, thanks, AJ.  That's a massive help - maybe I will have a poppadom after all!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me today! Happier with that 

Hope you all enjoy your various celebrations and meals without 'having to take a hike'


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 today, two graduations down, four to go and I'm shattered!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.2 today, two graduations down, four to go and I'm shattered!



Ooh! Well done on the House Special KookyCat  I'm nowhere near today, with a 7.7. Silly me thought I might have one of 'those' hypos brewing last night, so tucked into some cheese on toast to tide me through the night...


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Well done on the House Special KookyCat  I'm nowhere near today, with a 7.7. Silly me thought I might have one of 'those' hypos brewing last night, so tucked into some cheese on toast to tide me through the night...



Ah but I bet it was good though, I quite fancy a bit of cheese on toast myself now!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Ah but I bet it was good though, I quite fancy a bit of cheese on toast myself now!



It was delicious


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 here
You know a lot of clever people Kooky! Well done on HS


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 12.9 for me today as I got cross with a hypo at 3am and over fed it - not cheese on toast though!

Always good to see a House Special KookyC


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here after a luuush curry last night. 

How did we manage to talk so much while we were eating is what I want to know?!  Nice HS, Kooky.


----------



## AJLang

Well done Bloden on the 6.1 after an Indian.
Cheese on toast yum
I hope the graduations aren't too tiring KookyCat
5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Worcester_Matt

11.8 for me this morning. The lowest since I started last week, and even better considering I forgot to take my insulin last night. Disrupted while making dinner, and I remembered before bed. I didn't fancy another meal, and didn't want to risk taking too much insulin, so decided to skip my dose and start again this morning. Fingers crossed consistent levels within single figures are around the corner!

Dreaming of cheese on toast now...


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 11.8 for me this morning. The lowest since I started last week, and even better considering I forgot to take my insulin last night. Disrupted while making dinner, and I remembered before bed. I didn't fancy another meal, and didn't want to risk taking too much insulin, so decided to skip my dose and start again this morning. Fingers crossed consistent levels within single figures are around the corner!
> 
> Dreaming of cheese on toast now...



I'm sure you're not far off those single figures Matt!  We all forget to inject sometimes, and I think you probably did the right thing by not taking a dose just before bed as you are still finding your way. If I am too high at bedtime, which happens rarely these days thankfully, then I might do a cautious correction of one or two units - how much you 'correct' with is dependent on your own individual 'correction factor' - for me, one unit will normally reduce my levels by around 3mmol/l 

Apologies for planting the idea of cheese on toast in everyone's mind!


----------



## Amigo

A fabulous 5.8 for me this morning! Well done Matt, you'll get those figures down soon with determination.

Sounds like some very lush food has been had by the group


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A fabulous 5.8 for me this morning! Well done Matt, you'll get those figures down soon with determination.
> 
> Sounds like some very lush food has been had by the group



Ah, that's excellent Amigo!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, 5.0 for me today - we had a lovely few days away staying with a friend, only for our eldest cat to develop a serious problem and need surgery on her eye! ...so we've been at the vets on and off since returning on Monday


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning, 5.0 for me today - we had a lovely few days away staying with a friend, only for our eldest cat to develop a serious problem and need surgery on her eye! ...so we've been at the vets on and off since returning on Monday



Aw, poor thing! I hope he/she is OK now  Great waking number!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Thanks everyone! Down to 6.8 before lunch today, but that will rise through the afternoon as I'm still only on 2 doses a day (morning and night). My new exercise regime is obviously working.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 and hypo drench last night.  These graduation ceremonies are pushing my blood sugar into my boots, need a better strategy for next year, but four down, two to go


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 14.4 for me after an Indian meal. Went to bed at 5.7 with a seven hour extended bolus and I only ate half my main course. Oh well I guess I must have eaten more paratha than I thought.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for mw today.

You're nearly through the graduations KookyC, Patty obviously doesn't like a ceremony


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today


----------



## Worcester_Matt

11.1 this morning. The downward trend continues! Had a horrible spike to 16.3 yesterday as a result of misreading the ingredients on some, allegedly, healthy pitta breads.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 11.1 this morning. The downward trend continues! Had a horrible spike to 16.3 yesterday as a result of misreading the ingredients on some, allegedly, healthy pitta breads.



I find that pitta bread, and naan bread in particular, always spike me. That's good information you've now stored up for the future though, so that spike wasn't in vain!


----------



## Amigo

A high 5 for me this morning at 5.9 and I'm a very happy bunny! At the end of Feb when diagnosed, I struggled to get down to a high 8 on waking so take heart Matt, it can be done! 

Onwards and downwards I hope. I like Fridays!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A high 5 for me this morning at 5.9 and I'm a very happy bunny! At the end of Feb when diagnosed, I struggled to get down to a high 8 on waking so take heart Matt, it can be done!
> 
> Onwards and downwards I hope. I like Fridays!



That's great news Amigo!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Northerner!


----------



## Lindarose

That's great news Amigo Well done


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Onwards and downwards I hope.



Ha ha! I like that. Well done, Amigo.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today and up before the lark, yawn.  The graduation ceremonies are done and dusted and hopefully my blood sugar will come out of my boots now


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today. Interestingly, I was 7.0 before bed, woke at around 2 am and tested - 7.1! Pretty steady overnight!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 6.8 for me
Dodgy internet at home but least get wifi at work!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me today and cramp under my plaster cast again at 4am, much more efficient than an alarm clock for waking me up


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 for me today and cramp under my plaster cast again at 4am, much more efficient than an alarm clock for waking me up



Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!  That must be awful - how do you handle it?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 15.4 I'm really doing badly lately with my BGs


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 15.4 I'm really doing badly lately with my BGs



Hope things improve soon for you Amanda


----------



## Worcester_Matt

14.6 for me this morning. I over-indulged last night and paid the price for it.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 14.6 for me this morning. I over-indulged last night and paid the price for it.



Well, you're only human Matt, we'd all go mad if we didn't have the occasional slip! Hope things get back on track tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Hope things improve soon for you Amanda


Thank you Alan


----------



## Amigo

A decent 5.9 for me this morning but sounds like some of us are having a few challenges at the moment of different kinds. Best wishes to all with those.

My cold has developed into a chest infection (which is risky for me) and I'm having to use a Salbutamol inhaler which I'm very concerned will have an affect on my BG levels. Always such a balancing act


----------



## AJLang

Amigo I'm sorry to hear about the chest infection.  I hope that it clears quickly and you're able to keep the BGs under control.


----------



## Amigo

Appreciate that AJ...you too


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A decent 5.9 for me this morning but sounds like some of us are having a few challenges at the moment of different kinds. Best wishes to all with those.
> 
> My cold has developed into a chest infection (which is risky for me) and I'm having to use a Salbutamol inhaler which I'm very concerned will have an affect on my BG levels. Always such a balancing act



I hope you are feeling much better very soon Amigo!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!  That must be awful - how do you handle it?



It's impossible to do anything to relieve it apart from getting up and trying to hobble around, it does give over eventually. All my toes had to be fused back into their sockets so I have nothing to wriggle to help the cramp go. I tend to utter some very rude words which helps me even if it does nothing for the cramp!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> It's impossible to do anything to relieve it apart from getting up and trying to hobble around, it does give over eventually. All my toes had to be fused back into their sockets so I have nothing to wriggle to help the cramp go. I tend to utter some very rude words which helps me even if it does nothing for the cramp!



*Shudder* Hope it doesn't happen again!

I was 5.9 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.2 here. What a hooorrible day! Looks more like March out there than July. Hope the sun's shining where you are.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

13.1 for me this morning. My third lowest reading since starting on insulin, so things seem to be getting better. Will discuss with the nurse tomorrow upping my evening insulin dose.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 13.1 for me this morning. My third lowest reading since starting on insulin, so things seem to be getting better. Will discuss with the nurse tomorrow upping my evening insulin dose.



I think your readings would certainly merit an increase in doses Matt. What insulin do you use?


----------



## Worcester_Matt

At the moment I'm on Humalog Mix 25, which I take 20 units of in the morning and 16 at night. It's both a rapid acting insulin and a longer acting one mixed together. The nurse said I would more than likely have to increase my dose to something around 30 in the morning, 26 at night, but we're doing it gradually, and because I'm new I don't want to change my dose without speaking to her first.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> At the moment I'm on Humalog Mix 25, which I take 20 units of in the morning and 16 at night. It's both a rapid acting insulin and a longer acting one mixed together. The nurse said I would more than likely have to increase my dose to something around 30 in the morning, 26 at night, but we're doing it gradually, and because I'm new I don't want to change my dose without speaking to her first.



Definitely the right thing to do things gradually and under supervision. I think you ought to have the conversation about using separate slow- and fast-acting insulins though, it would give you much more flexibility and control. With a mix, even if the problem is that your 'background' levels need a higher dose, you have no choice but to increase the fast-acting element at the same time - this may lead to you requiring more carbohydrate at certain times of the day which you may not want but can't avoid. This may not be a problem now, but could possibly be so when your levels are generally lower. On this mix, once you get the dose 'right', you'll be stuck with having to eat the same amount of carbs at the same times of the day, every day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 today and no cramp


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Appreciate that AJ...you too



Thank you Amigo
Good morning everyone 5.3 for me after a 6am hypo.


----------



## AJLang

Hooray Flower that you didn't have any cramp


----------



## Flower

Thanks Amanda   I've started Sunday off a lot less grumpy than yesterday!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all A lovely sunny day here and no work 
Got a 7.0 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me but higher during my sleepless night...cough cough 

Hope all are well and glad that awful cramp has subsided Flower...what a mare!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all A lovely sunny day here and no work
> Got a 7.0 today



Sun's finally appeared here too. Enjoy your day off, Lindarose. Glad to hear no cramp, Flower. Hope your chest's better soon, Amigo.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

I agree with you Northener, I'm going to speak to the nurse about that on Monday. I think she's being cautious until I get used to injecting myself, and the other problem is that I've just picked up a prescription for 5 pens with my current insulin. I can't see them wanting to waste those! I'm still all over the place with my levels at the moment, so I imagine it will be a little while before I move onto the regime you suggest, although I completely see the sense of it.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> I agree with you Northener, I'm going to speak to the nurse about that on Monday. I think she's being cautious until I get used to injecting myself, and the other problem is that I've just picked up a prescription for 5 pens with my current insulin. I can't see them wanting to waste those! I'm still all over the place with my levels at the moment, so I imagine it will be a little while before I move onto the regime you suggest, although I completely see the sense of it.



Part of the problem may be precisely down to the fact that you are on a mixed insulin. With separate insulins you can isolate the effect of one from the other so it becomes clearer what aspect needs adjustment. I can understand why they might start someone off on mixes, but I think it is becoming a little antiquated nowadays. Don't worry about having to use up the pens, I know it may seem like a waste, but what is important is your quality of life and getting your levels under control with maximum flexibility - worth more than the £40 or so that the pens cost!!  

I was fortunate that I started with MDI, hope your nurse is amenable to the idea


----------



## AJLang

I was on mixed insulins for the first 24 years of diabetes. There was no choice, that was all that was available. When I went on to MDI 20 years ago it was the best ever thing that happened to me with regard to the diabetes until my insulin pump.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today and how is it Monday again


----------



## AJLang

What a night 
9pm 6 hour extended bolus
11pm 2.3 felt awful had far more Lucozade and jelly babies than I should and it went up to 5.3 - I fully expected the Lucozade and jelly babies to continue putting it up
12.30 2.9 now getting worried Lucozade, lots of jelly babies and stopped the extended bolus 
5.15am 15.5 3 unit correction
7am 19.3 
I feel awful but I'm due to go out at lunchtime.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> What a night
> 9pm 6 hour extended bolus
> 11pm 2.3 felt awful had far more Lucozade and jelly babies than I should and it went up to 5.3 - I fully expected the Lucozade and jelly babies to continue putting it up
> 12.30 2.9 now getting worried Lucozade, lots of jelly babies and stopped the extended bolus
> 5.15am 15.5 3 unit correction
> 7am 19.3
> I feel awful but I'm due to go out at lunchtime.



Oh what a horrible night Amanda  I hope that things settle down today and that you are feeling much better by lunchtime {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Sounds like you had a terrible night! I hope your day gets better.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan and Worcester_Matt I must say that I hope that I don't have anight like that again for a while.  The joys of gastroparesis!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

11.3 for me this morning, which isn't too bad as I was over 16 before bed last night. It seems I ate the wrong thing for dinner.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.4 today 
What an awful tiring night Amanda Hope you feel much better soon and can enjoy your lunch


----------



## Bloden

Poor you, AJ.  I hope your lunch out is lots of fun to make up for your rubbish night.

Morning folks. 9.4 here - suspected it was going to sneak up soon! Another dull day. Hopefully the sun'll come out later.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today, an oh so nearly House Special!

That sounds a grim night Amanda, I hope your bg settles down soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose, Bloden and Flower. I'm just really hoping that it behaves Thursdaynight/Friday morning because I will be having a general anaesthetic on Friday.


----------



## Amigo

Oh hope you feel better soon AJ, you must feel a little stressed anyway about Friday.

A 6.1 for me this morning and a call to the doctor for antibiotics for this chest infection


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo. Yes I am stressed about Friday. I'm completely dental phobic and it's to have teeth out. Scared about that and the anaesthetic. I'm such a wimp.
I hope that the antibiotics work well for you.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks AJ! Completely understand your fears but I'm sure it will be fine. The thought is always worse than the reality with dental treatment I find.

Yes starting on the antibiotics today. He suggested steroids but received a  Don't want a massive hike in my BG's just as I'm starting to stabilise them.


----------



## Paula68

*awake testing*

7.9 fasting this morning


----------



## Northerner

Paula68 said:


> 7.9 fasting this morning



Hi Paula, welcome to the 'waking' thread!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.8 today.  Is it Friday yet?  Please say yes....


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 5.8 today.  Is it Friday yet?  Please say yes....



Nearly...!  What you need is a job like mine - if you work 7 days a week then what day it is doesn't make any difference!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.6 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 for me today, on the edge!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 5.8 today.  Is it Friday yet?  Please say yes....



Yes, it's Friday! (Sorry, I'm a crowd-pleaser).

Morning all. 7.4 here.


----------



## Lindarose

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 5.8 today.  Is it Friday yet?  Please say yes....



No but it's nearly hump day! 

6.7 today and morning all


----------



## Amigo

I'm pretending it's Fab Friday anyway....mainly because I've convinced myself that by then I won't be coughing like a bronchitic tramp with a bad nicotine habit 

6.7 this morning. I'm not copying honest Linda!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

9.6 for me this morning, my lowest morning reading so far. Progress!


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 9.6 for me this morning, my lowest morning reading so far. Progress!



Terrific!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.6 for me today.

Great progress Worcester_Matt


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.8 today
Great work Matt


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me today.

Nice one Matt, you're getting there!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me today.
> 
> Nice one Matt, you're getting there!



Hope you are starting to feel a bit better Amigo


----------



## Amigo

I think the antibiotics just might be starting to impact thanks northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a welcome 5.2 House Special and another unwelcome 4am helping of cramp under my plaster cast


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a welcome 5.2 House Special and another unwelcome 4am helping of cramp under my plaster cast



Hurrah for the HS!  But a big BOO! for the cramp


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Up to 11.3 for me this morning. I blame an over-indulgent curry last night and an inflexible insulin regime. Diabetes nurses agreed to start me on the basal/bolus regime from sometime next week, so that should make a big difference to my glucose levels. 

Started properly carb counting yesterday. Thanks for all the support everyone!


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> Up to 11.3 for me this morning. I blame an over-indulgent curry last night and an inflexible insulin regime. Diabetes nurses agreed to start me on the basal/bolus regime from sometime next week, so that should make a big difference to my glucose levels.
> 
> Started properly carb counting yesterday. Thanks for all the support everyone!



Excellent Matt! I'm sure you'll get on much better with the basal/bolus regime - if you have any problems of questions, let us know


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning but thankfully feeling a little better.

Ouch ouch with the cramp Flower but a nice HS to compensate! 

You'll get there Matt. Trouble with curries is the tempting and very carb high accompaniments I find


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this morning but thankfully feeling a little better.
> 
> Ouch ouch with the cramp Flower but a nice HS to compensate!
> 
> You'll get there Matt. Trouble with curries is the tempting and very carb high accompaniments I find



Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Amigo  

I still mourn the fact that I can't stuff huge amounts of naan bread down my neck when I have a curry - even though I'm on insulin, it seems I need at least two buckets and a large cup to cover it!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

I did quite well at avoiding the naan bread, but it was the portion size that did it for me. My eyes are rarely bigger than my belly, especially when curry is involved. Not sure my digestive system thanks me for having a curry last night though.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning after glugging Lucozade for a 5.7 just before midnight, and disconnecting my pump for half an hour, when the nil by mouth kicked in, I've woken up at 8.3 which is exactly what I want before a general anaesthetic.  I'm really pleased because I had really cut back my basal.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning after glugging Lucozade for a 5.7 just before midnight, and disconnecting my pump for half an hour, when the nil by mouth kicked in, I've woken up at 8.3 which is exactly what I want before a general anaesthetic.  I'm really pleased because I had really cut back my basal.



That's spot on Amanda! Good work  I hope that everything goes well - you'll soon be back home, with this behind you


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today

Well done Amanda and wishing you well for today xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.9 here. Back in sunny~rainy~sunny N. Spain.

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Amigo.

Good luck today, AJ.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Bloden  

My levels a bit disappointing this morning at 7.2 but busy sorting things on waking and replying to a stressed friend so maybe that pushed me up? 

Hope everything goes well today AJ, thinking of you x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone I'm back despite the dentist saying about the risk of not waking up from a general anaesthetic!


----------



## Amigo

Glad it's over and you're back safe and sound AJ


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone I'm back despite the dentist saying about the risk of not waking up from a general anaesthetic!



Hurrah! How comforting of the dentist!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan the dentist didn't tell me afterwards, so reassuring when I will probably need a general anaesthetic for my eyes


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Glad it's over and you're back safe and sound AJ


Thank you Amigo


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone I'm back despite the dentist saying about the risk of not waking up from a general anaesthetic!



Great news, AJ.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 today after a very odd hypo yesterday that came from nowhere, little blighter took 9 jelly babies, a digestive, and a sandwich to get me back to 4.4.  I seem to have a superhuman capacity to digest muller rice without releasing carb it's the only explanation   went to bed on a 5.6 which was probably a bit too low so up with the lark again.

Glad the dentist went well AJ


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.9 today after a very odd hypo yesterday that came from nowhere, little blighter took 9 jelly babies, a digestive, and a sandwich to get me back to 4.4.  I seem to have a superhuman capacity to digest muller rice without releasing carb it's the only explanation   went to bed on a 5.6 which was probably a bit too low so up with the lark again.
> 
> Glad the dentist went well AJ



Up before the lark, I think!  Sorry to hear about the hypo, I've had a few of those, although they are thankfully rare. It really makes you wonder what's happening to all those carbs when it refuses to come up like that! Hope your levels remain steady today.

6.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 12.0 for me. I didn't eat hardly anything yesterday so it was difficult deciding what to do with the basals. My mouth feels like it has been in a fight


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 12.0 for me. I didn't eat hardly anything yesterday so it was difficult deciding what to do with the basals. My mouth feels like it has been in a fight



Quite understandable Amanda. I hope things settle down soon, that is one big day that you can now put behind you, hope things heal well and quickly


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 7.1 today Certainly not what I've eaten  Having a worrying time with family illness. Drove to papworth yesterday and hoping things will improve and level will drop abit. 

Hope you have a better day Kooky and arnt too tired after the interrupted sleep and early start to the day. 
So glad your surgery is done Amanda and hope you soon feel better xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

Ooh, I really sympathise with you, AJ, with your sore mouth. Hope it heals asap. 

Sorry to hear about the 'family illness'. It's so hard dealing with stress and BGs, Lindarose. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone 7.1 today Certainly not what I've eaten  Having a worrying time with family illness. Drove to papworth yesterday and hoping things will improve and level will drop abit. ...



I hope things improve for your family member soon Lindarose {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me this morning but sounds like some of us are having a tough time with different types of pressures. Sending best wishes x


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Bloden. There's always something isn't there!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Quite understandable Amanda. I hope things settle down soon, that is one big day that you can now put behind you, hope things heal well and quickly


Thank you Alan. BGs now ok but relying heavily on Neurofen and cocodamol.


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone 7.1 today Certainly not what I've eaten  Having a worrying time with family illness. Drove to papworth yesterday and hoping things will improve and level will drop abit.
> 
> Hope you have a better day Kooky and arnt too tired after the interrupted sleep and early start to the day.
> So glad your surgery is done Amanda and hope you soon feel better xx



Thank you LindaRose xx So sorry about your family illness. I hope there is full and fast recovery xx


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.9 here.
> 
> Ooh, I really sympathise with you, AJ, with your sore mouth. Hope it heals asap.
> Thank you Bloden


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Not a good start to the day 14.0 with ketones


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Not a good start to the day 14.0 with ketones



Hope you can get things under control Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. I'm really not sure what happened because I carb counted accurately last night with a meal that usually keeps my levels smooth. Oh well, all good fun


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a surprising 6.2 today. 
Thanks for your good wishes. My ex husband had a heart attack tues and not yet regained consciousness Being transferred to N&N soon. So hard seeing our children's pain but they are both trying to be strong. 

Hope you soon feel better Amanda xx


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a surprising 6.2 today.
> Thanks for your good wishes. My ex husband had a heart attack tues and not yet regained consciousness Being transferred to N&N soon. So hard seeing our children's pain but they are both trying to be strong.
> 
> Hope you soon feel better Amanda xx



I hope he recovers soon, Lindarose.


----------



## Amigo

That's tough Linda...best wishes to you all x

Hope you feel better soon AJ.

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.



Snap, 5.9 here too 

Lindarose hope your kids are OK and their Dad starts to rally very soon x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A big juicy 15.1 for me.  You're right, AJ, it's a funny old game. Three hypos yesterday cos of the heat, then this... Ho hum.

I hope there's some improvement in your ex today, Lindarose.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.9 today

Thank you all very much for kind words. No change yet and no transfer to Norwich. A waiting game.


----------



## Amigo

Hope today sees some improvement in him Linda. Sending best wishes.

Hope your levels stabilise Bloden. Kooky and northerner both doing well today! 

I was 6.8 but have just scoffed a chocolate eclair sweetie so am off to the naughty step


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 4.0 to start the day for me.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Morning. 10.2 for me this morning. I started the basal/bolus regime yesterday, and the nurse thinks (rightly) that my basal dose is on the low side. I'll speak to her tomorrow and increase it for Wednesday night. First bolus injection this lunchtime, and it'll be out and about somewhere as my mother's visiting and I've got to hang around town for a doctors appointment after lunch. Will be interesting injecting in a Costa somewhere no doubt!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

8.7  woohoo


----------



## Northerner

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> 8.7  woohoo



Brilliant!


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> Morning. 10.2 for me this morning. I started the basal/bolus regime yesterday, and the nurse thinks (rightly) that my basal dose is on the low side. I'll speak to her tomorrow and increase it for Wednesday night. First bolus injection this lunchtime, and it'll be out and about somewhere as my mother's visiting and I've got to hang around town for a doctors appointment after lunch. Will be interesting injecting in a Costa somewhere no doubt!



I hope things go well Matt


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here and a sneaky lie-in.


----------



## khskel

A good start to the day at 5.4


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> A good start to the day at 5.4



Excellent!  Hope the day continues in similar vein!


----------



## AJLang

11.4 for me  The dentist made such a big deal on Friday about not having Lucozade for hypos because of my teeth that I've become slightly hypo phobic.  I did try two lots of hypo gel on Saturday and turned my basal off for 30 minutes but it took me 45 minutes to get back to a normal level.  Lucozade always works but I'm paranoid about having more problems with my teeth - but equally due to the eyes I can't afford to be 11.4 - scream - I've have ordered some gluco juice so hopefully that will arrive soon


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Could you try swilling your mouth with mouthwash soon after swallowing the lucozade? Or drinking it through a straw? That might help avoid your teeth/avoid tooth problems? 

Curiously, I was 10.2 before breakfast. Had my usual porridge, blueberries and linseed, with a cup of tea, which amounts to 55g of carbs. Took 10 units of Novarapid, and 2 hours later my levels are between 13.5 and 14.6 (took 2 samples to be sure). Stupid body!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks for the suggestion Matt.  I'm not sure because she was adament that carbonated drinks in any format were bad for my teeth.  Although she did seem to be on a mission that diabetics should not have carbonated drinks e.g. Lucozade to treat hypos and that diabetic clinics should suggest alternatives to all diabetics.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.6 for me this morning which is highest for a while 

And can somebody confirm it really is summer because I've had to put the heating on this morning!


----------



## AJLang

With regard to my earlier post I saw another dentist today and she has said that it is ok to have Lucozade but to swill my mouth with water or mouthwash straight afterwards.  But also important not to brush teeth until an hour later.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning  5.6 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.9 for me today



Ah, that's better Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan, yes thankfully much better


----------



## khskel

Hello All, 5.1 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.5 for me today after a double dip hypo between 2 and 4 am.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Hello All, 5.1 for me.



Great number! 



Flower said:


> Good morning  10.5 for me today after a double dip hypo between 2 and 4 am.



I hope things settle for you today Flower


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. 6.9 here.

Is oj any good, AJ, or is it just as bad for our teeth? Sounds like the first dentist had a bit of a bee in their bonnet - surely all hypo remedies are bad for our teeth because they're all sugary (that's the whole point!). I guess swilling is the answer.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  

I'm off to discuss the future of my most damaged leg today so I reckon that will be enough to send my levels crashing or shooting up, I'll turn my pump alarms off so they don't interrupt


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner
> 
> I'm off to discuss the future of my most damaged leg today so I reckon that will be enough to send my levels crashing or shooting up, I'll turn my pump alarms off so they don't interrupt



Oh, good luck today Flower, I hope that there is a positive outcome for you {{{HUGS}}} Behave you levels! (that's told 'em! )


----------



## Flower

My levels are quaking in their boots after that stern warning


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner
> 
> I'm off to discuss the future of my most damaged leg today so I reckon that will be enough to send my levels crashing or shooting up, I'll turn my pump alarms off so they don't interrupt



Hope it goes well, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.0 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 13.0 here.



You're all mixed up lately Bloden! Are you sure your insulin is OK?


----------



## Bloden

I was mysteriously high last night after dinner. Don't know why - I was in range  beforehand and it was a normal, carb-counted meal.  
Maybe I'll try a new Lantus pen.  Thanks for the concern, Northie.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.3 for me after having to have Lucozade and reduce my basal when I dipped down to 4.1 at 4.30am.  
Bloden I'm not sure if orange juice is ok but like you said we have to have something sweet for a hypo.  I'm just so paranoid about my teeth now because I've been told that they are all weak and it doesn't help that I can't cope with a dentist whilst awake.  I'm hoping that my GP will be able to refer me for CBT that will help with my dental anxiety.  At the moment I only dare eat once a day and I'm not even enjoying that.


----------



## Dasroots

4.7mms this morning.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

8.4 for me this morning, my second lowest since all this began less than a month ago (it's not even been a month yet!). The DSN has agreed that I should put my levemir up at night, and reduce my bolus during the day to try to give me lower morning readings and more consistent levels during the day. I'm getting there, slowly but surely!

I'm sorry to hear about your dental anxiety. My mum had terrible teeth problems for years, and eventually decided with her dentist to have them all removed and two dentures put in. She has to be careful of anything that might be too sticky (but then she's a diabetic so avoids sweets anyway), but she's so much happier now. She no longer worries about her teeth, and although it took a little bit of getting used to with the dentures, they've really improved her life.


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone 

A 6.6 again for me. Through testing I realised last night that just a cup of hot milk pushes me into the high 8's post 2 hrs. 'Fraid that little late night soother will have to go now 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.8 today, after another pre dinner hypo yesterday.  It's something to do with muller rice, my current food fad....damn those starchy grains


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.5 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 5.2 here. After a lovely scorchio July it's rain in Spain - and not only in the north! Hope it's nicer in the UK.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Hello there.5.2 here. After a lovely scorchio July it's rain in Spain - and not only in the north! Hope it's nicer in the UK.



I imagine it falls mainly on the plain?  Well done on the HS - that's better!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I imagine it falls mainly on the plain?  Well done on the HS - that's better!



We get our fair share too! 

As for the HS (what's that stand for?), I upped my Lantus and started a new pen. Had to hoover the house at 9pm last night to deal with another unexpected post-dinner high - a new ratio tonight should sort that out. Fun and games, eh?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> We get our fair share too!
> 
> As for the HS (what's that stand for?), I upped my Lantus and started a new pen. Had to hoover the house at 9pm last night to deal with another unexpected post-dinner high - a new ratio tonight should sort that out. Fun and games, eh?



HS = House Special  My hoover died three years ago, but since I don't have any carpets it's not a problem  Looks like your adjustments are doing the trick!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.8 for me today. 

That meddling diabetes fairy is around and heard me say I was going to do everything to get a good HbA1c and control. At least it's a lovely sunny morning here 

Hoovering/housework is definitely my hypo inducing sport of choice


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 9.8 for me today.
> 
> That meddling diabetes fairy is around and heard me say I was going to do everything to get a good HbA1c and control. At least it's a lovely sunny morning here
> 
> Hoovering/housework is definitely my hypo inducing sport of choice



Sorry, she's been at the vodka again...


----------



## Flower

Yep, that's the pesky blighter


----------



## Amigo

Yes she's obviously visiting me through the night too because I was 7.3 this morning. Coughing all night probably hasn't helped though 

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Unfortunately 9.9 this morning, up to 11.4 2 hours after porridge for breakfast and 8 units of novorapid. Upping my levemir but dropping my novorapid to try to lower my levels in the morning doesn't seem to be working. Another chat with the DSN today.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> HS = House Special  My hoover died three years ago, but since I don't have any carpets it's not a problem  Looks like your adjustments are doing the trick!



Der! Not on the ball today, obviously - I need some sunshine! 

I don't have carpets either, but Blodzy sheds fur like no-doggy's business this time of year.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Hoovering/housework is definitely my hypo inducing sport of choice


I don't go hypo, but waving my arms around with a hoover or mop in tow drops my BG nicely.


----------



## Dasroots

8.7. That's really high for me but I was out drinking last nigh so I don't want todo a correction yet. I'll wait till lunch time. I sometimes get hypos after a night out.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

10.1 this morning. Feeling rather fed up. My glucose levels have been consistently above 9 all day yesterday and I stupidly had a curry last night sending my glucose level up to 11+ before bed and setting off my IBS terribly. 

Back to the drawing board today, and eating like a church mouse to try to bring my levels down.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Matt please don't feel disheartened.  With Type 1 diabetes once you've got your basals and carb:insulin ratios correct you should be able to eat relatively normally with good BGs.  It may take a while to get to that position but you will be able to do it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.8 for me and it was exactly the same at 1am and 3am


----------



## Worcester_Matt

AJLang said:


> Hi Matt please don't feel disheartened.  With Type 1 diabetes once you've got your basals and carb:insulin ratios correct you should be able to eat relatively normally with good BGs.  It may take a while to get to that position but you will be able to do it.



Thank you, I'm trying not to be too disheartened. A few days ago I spoke to the DSN and we agreed to reduce my novorapid and increase my levemir, to try to improve my morning levels and to get more stable generally. That doesn't appear to be working, and I'm more resistant to insulin/more sensitive to carbohydrates (if they are corollaries) in the morning. I'm also getting rather frustrated at times because I seem to have very little actual control over what I'm doing. That said, I decided to up my dose of insulin this morning from 8 units of novorapid to 10, to see how this affects my levels by lunchtime. I know it's early days and I shouldn't be impatient, but knowing that high glucose levels are likely to be doing further damage to my body, I really want to get this under control as soon as possible.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 7.1 today despite being careful with carbs and have also taken up hula hooping!
Hope to get improving results soon


----------



## Amigo

Hula-hooping sounds great fun Linda  I've never mastered it. I'd probably put my hip out! Lol...hope it helps.

You'll get there Matt, you sound very determined and focussed 

6.1 for me this morning after a long sleep in. Still fighting off the persistent lergy I'm afraid


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 4.8 again today, I seem to have a new Kooky house special.  Wish it didn't come with a 4am wake up though, I'm tired


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat sorry to hear that you're waking up at 4am.
Good morning everyone 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

Keep on plugging away, Matt. You'll get there as AJ says. Are you keeping a food diary or something similar? Might help...

Bought an exercise bike yesterday, which needs putting together - hope it doesn't end up looking like a Homer Simpson BBQ!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Another 7.1 for me   Odd how we seem to stick at a number for a few days sometimes. 

Hope you don't have too much to do today Kooky after an interrupted night. 
And good luck with the bike Amigo!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Hey Linda, a 7.1 for me too! I wonder if we are on the same diet? Lol

Ooo not me with the bike though, that's Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Oops my mistake! Easily confused.com!

That's interesting Amigo that we keep getting same numbers Did you have a slice of burgen toast for breakfast by any chance ?


----------



## Amigo

I actually had a 'piggie' feast Linda. Bacon, egg and some fried mushrooms with a small slice of wholemeal toast. It's dropped me to 6.4. Odd body mine! 

Do your levels drop after eating on a morning?


----------



## Lindarose

Sounds yummy! Actually yes - If I'm quite high before breakfast I can drop slightly or only go up about 0.5 after  But if I'm low before eating then I always go up more no matter how low carb my breakfast is  It's as if my body wants me no lower than low 6's! Damn!


----------



## Amigo

I'm absolutely the same. Big excitement here when I get high 5's but they're few and far between. I think I'm running a bit rich!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Hey Linda, a 7.1 for me too! I wonder if we are on the same diet? Lol
> 
> Ooo not me with the bike though, that's Bloden



You can have a go if you like, Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks for the offer Bloden but not with my back! 

I do have a state of the art 'oscillating plate machine' though...certainly helps me (I think). I call it my wobble machine


----------



## Worcester_Matt

8.8 for me this morning. Far better than the 13.1 yesterday morning...


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.3 here. What's a girl to do? If my Lantus is set at 9, I'm high in the morning. If it's set at 10, I have hypos overnight. Ho hum.

Nice figure for you, Matt.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and pleased you got a lower number Matt 

I'm 7.2 today Like you Bloden I feel like I'm struggling to improve things.


----------



## AJLang

Well Done Matt
Hugs Bloden and Lindarose
6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today. Basal testing today, I never eat breakfast but today all I can think is 'I want toast' ggrrr.


----------



## Amigo

A nice round 6 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Wow Amigo! That's brilliant


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda! 

Hope that hula hoop works it's magic for you!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.5 today, off for another blood test today.  I'm considering asking them to install a tap so I can just siphon a bit off for them at will


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 12.2 here. Up with the pesky Lantus again!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 

A shocking 8.4 today (tested twice). I had a couple of 9.8 readings yesterday too. Haven't been able to get things down at all. Didn't feel like exercising much and ate a small bag of minstrels Looks like a can't get away with anything anymore!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.9 for me. So flipping frustrating when my carb counting is exact but the gastroparesis gets in the way. But not going to complain because I've heard that consultants expect those with gastroparesis to normally have HBA1Cs over 8.5 I'm not going to settle for that


----------



## khskel

5.1 For me  but I woke in the middle of the night @ 13.5, in fact it doesn't seem to matter overmuch what level I go to sleep with I always seem to wake in the low to mid 5s. I know I'm not overdoing the basal because I only take 2 units levemir at bedtime and I don't think that would account for such a drop.


----------



## Amigo

Morning all 

A 6.2 for me but I also relented and ate a tube I'd Smarties yesterday Linda which pushed me up in the afternoon. Was just craving them and gave in!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> 
> A shocking 8.4 today (tested twice). I had a couple of 9.8 readings yesterday too. Haven't been able to get things down at all. Didn't feel like exercising much and ate a small bag of minstrels Looks like a can't get away with anything anymore!



Stress makes things more difficult LR, don't get disheartened, if you were running a bit high yesterday anyway the Minstrels didn't behave too badly


----------



## Bloden

Hello there everyone. 8.7 here after a 5.30 hypo. Feeling a bit of diabetes burn out today. I knew it was coming, so that's an improvement!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## AJLang

Morning a very disappointing 10.0  I hadn't eaten anything since 3pm, which was only 20g carb but lots of cheese - so I put on my basal that I use when I haven't eaten in the evening. It looks like I got it wrong.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Hello there everyone. 8.7 here after a 5.30 hypo. Feeling a bit of diabetes burn out today. I knew it was coming, so that's an improvement!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Bloden sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit of diabetes burnout. I hope that you have a good day


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 7.2 today. I did a fast walk and hooping after lunch and tea yesterday and that def helped post meal numbers. Exercise has been slipping lately as not had so many work shifts. And still lots of upset to cope with. I'm trying really hard though. 

Bloden I feel for you but hope things improve soon


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Bloden sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit of diabetes burnout. I hope that you have a good day



Thanks, Lindarose and AJ. I made some banana "ice-cream" (basically, it's frozen bananas whizzed up in a food processor)...YUM! It's stopped me from feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## AJLang

I've now found out why I woke up at 10.0. At 10am my pump had an occlusion alarm. 5.5 correction units since this morning and I've only managed to get it down to 8.8!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A frustrating 8.6 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.5 today despite 5.7 before bed!
Sorry your number is higher too Bloden


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 today


----------



## Amigo

Sorry your figures are higher than you'd want Bloden and Linda 

I thought I'd get clobbered for running amok yesterday but this morning was 6.4 so not bad at all.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.2 today.


----------



## Lindarose

So pleased Amigo. Just shows your body can cope with an occasional treat. And mentally it does you good to have a little of what you fancy


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.4 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 after a night shift. Now off to bed and hope you all have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. I seem to be fire fighting at the moment 10.7


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today.  I've become slightly addicted to the almond butter salted  chocolate bars, and they seem to help me stay above the line a bit better (low GI and GL).  My old diet of lots of nuts, lentils, pulses etc seems to work much better for my energy levels too.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm with you there Northerner with 6.9 
Morning everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.8 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Sorry to ruin your lovely figures with my 10.3.  Oh Lantus, Lantus...I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Amigo

I'm following kooky with a 5.8 

Sorry to hear about your Lantus problems Bloden


----------



## Robin

Snap, Kooky and Amigo, 5.8 for me, must be something in the air.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Sorry to ruin your lovely figures with my 10.3.  Oh Lantus, Lantus...I'm very disappointed.


Bloden, I shall give my Lantus a message to pass on to yours, telling it to get its act together!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.5 for me



Excellent Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today but a very lovely sleep till 7am


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.1 here - and my BG was flat as a pancake all night, no Dawn Phenomenon, no 3am dip (according to the Libre)...amazing! What did your Lantus say to mine, Robin?!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning   and 7.4 today.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.1 here - and my BG was flat as a pancake all night, no Dawn Phenomenon, no 3am dip (according to the Libre)...amazing! What did your Lantus say to mine, Robin?!


Well done Bloden. I suspect my Lantus gave yours all its common sense, because I was 6.8 at 3 am, but a resounding 9.1 at 8am. on second thoughts, I blame last nights apple crumble.


----------



## Amigo

Later rising today so surprisingly a not too horrid 6.4 (doesn't reflect how I feel today though. Is it possible to feel toxic? )


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Amigo. Sorry you're not feeling too good today. But I have to say you've been getting some excellent morning readings.


----------



## Amigo

I have Linda and I'm really grateful for those. Obviously my issues may have an origin elsewhere 

Hope yours reduce soon too but you've had an awful lot of stress lately it seems.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Well done Bloden. I suspect my Lantus gave yours all its common sense, because I was 6.8 at 3 am, but a resounding 9.1 at 8am. on second thoughts, I blame last nights apple crumble.



Mmmmm, apple crumble. I just have to get in range now...that common sense injection won't last long once I up my dose.

Hope you're feeling less toxic this evening, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.2 here.


----------



## Robin

6.1 here, an improvement on yesterday!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a Monday 5.4 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Worcester_Matt

9.9 this morning. Still getting the hang of these ratios and trying to bring my levels down.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning and thankfully feeling less 'toxic' than yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.6 this morning



That's excellent Hazel


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 9.9 this morning. Still getting the hang of these ratios and trying to bring my levels down.



You'll get there Matt  It does take time, as you build up personal experience of what works for you and what doesn't.



Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning and thankfully feeling less 'toxic' than yesterday



That's really good to hear Amigo!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Thanks Northerner, I feel like I'm getting there sometimes, albeit very slowly. I'm still high in the morning and by lunchtime, but I'm usually around 6-7 by about 7pm. I then go up again before bed, and stay high overnight. Not sure what the answer is at the moment, other than more insulin. I'm taking corrective doses of my rapid acting insulin, but they seem to be just keeping me constant rather than lowering my glucose levels.


----------



## AJLang

Mmmh 7.5 this morning despite a correction at 1am. I made the mistake of eating a small quiche for a late lunch and then dinner. Gastroparesis only likes a small snack during the day.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here - at last! Textbook BG overnight, dropping by just 1.2. The challenge now is to work out how I did it and repeat it...no pressure!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here - at last! Textbook BG overnight, dropping by just 1.2. The challenge now is to work out how I did it and repeat it...no pressure!



Hurrah!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.0 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's an elusive House Special 5.2 for me. 

Two hypos averted by my pump suspending basal for 4 hours overnight. Thank you lovely pump


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's an elusive House Special 5.2 for me.
> 
> Two hypos averted by my pump suspending basal for 4 hours overnight. Thank you lovely pump



Ooh! Well done Flower, I haven't had one for ages now! Well done Flower's pump also (does it have a name?)


----------



## Flower

My pump doesn't have an endearing, fluffy name but I do call it a few things when it alarms at 3am or I catch the tubing around a door handle and pull the cannula out. It knows deep down I really love it though!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> My pump doesn't have an endearing, fluffy name but I do call it a few things when it alarms at 3am or I catch the tubing around a door handle and pull the cannula out. It knows deep down I really love it though!



Ah! I'd probably have to 'moderate' those names then!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and well done on such excellent numbers! 
I got 7.1 after an overnight and not long enough sleep today!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hurrah!



Hurrahs all round, by the looks of it!


----------



## Amigo

Ouch at the thought of 'fluffy pumps' that get caught on door handles! 

I was respectable 6.7 this morning. I'd prefer a 5 but I'll settle for that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone. 4.8 here. 

My first Libre sensor comes off today. Most of the time it was out of synch with my finger-pricked BGs, so I still need to decide how useful it could be for me. I'll see how much I miss it once it's gone!


----------



## Northerner

Great waking number!  I'm still debating the Libre. My consultant failed to contact me again about doing a trial of it


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 for me today .


----------



## Flower

Good morning  A grumpy 11.9 for me today. I lost my cool with a hypo of 2.5 before bed and over treated it to teach my bg a lesson. I think it did the trick


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  A grumpy 11.9 for me today. I lost my cool with a hypo of 2.5 before bed and over treated it to teach my bg a lesson. I think it did the trick



Hmmm... I think we've all done that!   Hope things are more settled for you today Flower.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  A grumpy 11.9 for me today. I lost my cool with a hypo of 2.5 before bed and over treated it to teach my bg a lesson. I think it did the trick


a grumpy 8.5 for me, likewise, I overtreated a bit of a 'number too low to go to bed on' ( well, whoever heard of stopping half way through a shortbread finger!)
im not using a libre sensor at the moment, it's too expensive to do it full time. but I miss it. I found it was spot on most of the time, the exceptions being when I was falling or rising rapidly, because the libre reading lags ten minutes behind a meter reading, because of what they're measuring. I love mine. The first sensor taught me I need to inject at least half an hour before every meal, and that I tend to dip at 3 am.. The second sensor was more frustrating, I thought it would be useful to use one while I was on holiday, but because the opportunities to inject half an hour before hand are more limited, I just had to watch the spikes! ( E.G. We stopped at a motorway service station and I had a flat white and a croissant, daren't inject early in case we got stuck in traffic, and then watched while I rose from 5.0 to 15.0 in half an hour! having said that, it was useful on a long walk, I could see a potential hypo coming and head it off at the pass with some fruit pastilles. normally, I'd wait til I noticed I was hypo, then spend the next 20 mins of the walk feeling a bit wobbly while they took effect.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Last night at about 1.30 I tested at 3.7,treated it and reduced my basal. I went back to bed but then spent three hours feeling hypo but it took me three hours to find the energy to treat it fortunately it was a fairly mild hypo but I did throw Lucozade at it and reduced the basal even lower. Amazed that I wasn't higher than 7.4 when I woke up this morning


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Great waking number!  I'm still debating the Libre. My consultant failed to contact me again about doing a trial of it



I'm in two minds. It was stuck on good and proper, mind - I didn't think I was going to be able to get it off with just one set of hands!


----------



## Amigo

A 5.7 for me this morning...whoop whoop!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 5.7 for me this morning...whoop whoop!



Excellent!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> I'm in two minds. It was stuck on good and proper, mind - I didn't think I was going to be able to get it off with just one set of hands!


Same here! having fretted for the whole two weeks in case it fell off early and wasted my money, it took me ages to get a fingernail hold under the adhesive to get the thing off!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6 today, never very keen on a whole number, freaks out my OCD brain


----------



## Bloden

Morning! It's a House Special for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning! It's a House Special for me.



Yay!  I'd do a fancy emoticon but I don't know how


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Yay!  I'd do a fancy emoticon but I don't know how



You can get some from here:

http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/?radiobutton=0&textfield=high+five


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> You can get some from here:
> 
> http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/?radiobutton=0&textfield=high+five



I like, I've saved that link for later, expect bouncing emoticons.. Tee hee!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 for me today.

Always good to see a House Special Bloden 

Can't wait for your results to be serenaded by bouncing emoticons KookyC


----------



## Amigo

Congrats to the bouncing HS's....could only manage a clickety click, all the 6.6's this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, House special Friday at 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning, House special Friday at 5.2 today



Woohoo!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Woohoo!



Happy dance...


----------



## Bloden

A House Spesh on a Friday?! It's going to be a good weekend!

Morning folks. A (puzzling) 10.3 for me. Who cares tho, I'm a very proud auntie today thanks to my niece and nephew - straight As in their A and AS levels. They worked really hard and are now partying hard!  You're right, Kooky - happy dance...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> A House Spesh on a Friday?! It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Morning folks. A (puzzling) 10.3 for me. Who cares tho, I'm a very proud auntie today thanks to my niece and nephew - straight As in their A and AS levels. They worked really hard and are now partying hard!  You're right, Kooky - happy dance...



Congratulations to your niece and nephew!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> A House Spesh on a Friday?! It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Morning folks. A (puzzling) 10.3 for me. Who cares tho, I'm a very proud auntie today thanks to my niece and nephew - straight As in their A and AS levels. They worked really hard and are now partying hard!  You're right, Kooky - happy dance...



Clever niece and nephew!  I hope they're having great fun and your BG comes down ( maybe it's the excitement )


----------



## AJLang

Bloden congratulations to your neice and nephew. You must be so proud.
3.4 for me this morning. According to the Libre it was this low for the four hours before I woke up


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.5 for me today after cramp down both calves under plaster casts in the night  Apologies for any very bad language that might have drifted across from the South West!

Great HS with jiggling creature KookyC and congratulations to your niece and nephew Bloden


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.5 for me today after cramp down both calves under plaster casts in the night  Apologies for any very bad language that might have drifted across from the South West!
> 
> Great HS with jiggling creature KookyC and congratulations to your niece and nephew Bloden


ooh, poor you. Didn't hear any swearing, perhaps the wind was in the wrong direction.
7.3 for me. Ive been beautifully steady, day and night, for the last few days, just a tad too high! I think my body knows when it's time for the annual HbA1c, which must be soon. Either that, or what with the weather, it's decided it's time for its Autumn rise. Time for a tinker with the basal, I think.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all. 7.3 today

Very well done to your niece and nephew Bloden. Didn't they do well!
Ile have a little dance with you all too 

Must be so hard for you Flower. We will excuse your language You're entitled!


----------



## Amigo

Respective congratulations for spectacular academic successes Bloden and commiserations for cramps to Flower and not so good levels AJ (hope you're feeling better today).

A nice HS kooky and the usual consistent good level for northerner.

I'm a 6.6 after a celebratory wedding anniversary meal last night so I'm chuffed about that 

And morning Linda, you just snook in as I was typing


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I'm a 6.6 after a celebratory wedding anniversary meal last night so I'm chuffed about that



Happy anniversary for yesterday!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner, it was a nice occasion (and my BG's behaved)


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.0 for me. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.6 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 3.4 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  4.4 for me today , no leg cramps and no hypos -result


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Morning  4.4 for me today , no leg cramps and no hypos -result



Yay go flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.8 for me this fine day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning. But I'm a moaning minny this morn because someone has obviously stapled my eyes together during the night but not before filling them with grit and goo and painting them red!  Conjunctivitis..urghh


----------



## Robin

4.9 today, quite a few of us in the Under 5s club this morning.
Amigo, poor you, that's a horrible feeling.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me this morning. But I'm a moaning minny this morn because someone has obviously stapled my eyes together during the night but not before filling them with grit and goo and painting them red!  Conjunctivitis..urghh



 Hope it clears up soon Amigo!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner and Robin  I hope it eases soon too, it's very unpleasant 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.8 again this morning, must be the Christmas shopping I did yesterday!  

Amigo I hope that conjunctivitis has cleared, there's nowt worse than gunky peep holes as my Godson would say


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.0 today. 

Hope your eyes are much better today Amigo. 
Kooky you are the first person I've heard of this year to start Christmad shopping! I'm a mid November person!


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 7.0 today.
> 
> Hope your eyes are much better today Amigo.
> Kooky you are the first person I've heard of this year to start Christmad shopping! I'm a mid November person!



I actually started in January LR....it's a disease   I leave the fun festive bits until December (stockings, decorations, candles etc) and then spend most of December baking, and making things, my house is like a primary classroom in December


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today for me.

KookyC, what is this type of shopping you refer to?   I know the weather is unseasonable but


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone and thanks for your good wishes. Did someone mention Christmas?  I've been concentrating on my 'mince pies' but that's as close as I'm getting yet! Lol

Kooky, love your Godson's expression, 'gunky peep holes' which is exactly how they feel but after prising them open this morning, I realise they're not as sore today thankfully. A 6.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Another puzzling 10.3. There's a chill in the air, so my body must think the season's changing!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today.


----------



## KookyCat

5.1 for me today 

Nice figure this morning LindaRose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Kooky   I've been trying mega hard lately. Quite a struggle as my carb intake is so low and walking my legs off!  Just want to keep in 6's.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I've only gone and got a new week 5.2 House Special 

Nice result Lindarose , it sounds really hard on your legs!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.9 after a bottle of Gluco Juice during the night.


----------



## Lindarose

Well done on the HS Flower


----------



## Bloden

A HS on a Monday - didn't she do well!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

A still stubbornly high of 9.6 this morning. I've upped my Levemir at night to 18 units, but this still isn't bringing my morning levels down, and I was 7.2 going to bed last night. I'll carry on with 18 units for a while and speak to my DSN about it at the end of the week if I can't bring the morning level down. I've never been lower than 8 in my morning readings, which is infuriating at I'm getting much better readings during the day.

Well done Flower!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me. 

Nice one Flower!

Hope you can get some lower levels soon Linda and Matt. Infuriating when you're making so much effort!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Amigo. I'm worried I may need more medication and really don't want that. So ile keep trying and see what happens at my review in December. 
And well done to you. Consistently good results!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.1 today, so tantalisingly close to a House Spesh, but no cigar


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here.

Going to paint the kitchen today, which means at least one teensy-weensy snack to boost my BG (I'm so greedy!).


----------



## AJLang

Have fun with the kitchen Bloden
Good morning everyone 7.0 for me


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 5.1 today, so tantalisingly close to a House Spesh, but no cigar



Good morning 

I'll join you on the 5.1 'oh so nearly' step KookyC


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   and 7.1 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me


----------



## Worcester_Matt

7.3 for me this morning; the lowest I've had since beginning. Can I ask, what's so special about 5.2?

(This question has a Douglas Adams feel to it...)


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 this morning, tsk just the other side of a House Spesh, pesky fairy!

Matt it is quite Douglas Adams (4.2 would have been more fitting), and a bit of a standing joke.  We do occasionally have a house special run with lots of 5.2s . That said 5.2 is a nice low but not too low figure, it's an even after the decimal point which some of us prefer (noticed some of us might be a bit bonkers yet?), it's not a whole number (again with the bonkers ) which some of us find spooky.  

Well done on yesterday's number Matt, seems like you're getting there, a house special could be just around the corner


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.0 here - spooky! I wish I could understand this run of high one day, in range the next, high one day, in range the next, high...you get the idea. There's no 2-3 day trend, so what do I tweak?!

Well done, Matt. Looks like you're getting there at last - woop woop.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden it is so frustrating when you don't have trends. Are you doing testing during the night to see what is happening? Sorry if I'm saying something that you already know.
Good morning everyone, 5.4 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.5 today after needing a medicinal Wagon Wheel before bed. Not had one for years and it may challenge my usual Jaffa Cake for favourite hypo averting biscuit top spot!

Good summary of House Special KookyC, not too high, not too low, not a whole number, just a happy result


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.0 here - spooky! I wish I could understand this run of high one day, in range the next, high one day, in range the next, high...you get the idea. There's no 2-3 day trend, so what do I tweak?!
> 
> Well done, Matt. Looks like you're getting there at last - woop woop.



Do you think you might be rebounding when you're going high?  If you're running higher and take more insulin to cover it could your basal then be a bit high?  I had a similar issue when on Lantus and I had to dial down two units, resist the urge to correct for about a week and it settled into a mid range.  Then I adjusted my ratios and that seemed to do the trick.  I do have a very keen liver though!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone. Some great numbers today 
7.2 for me.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.5 today after needing a medicinal Wagon Wheel before bed. Not had one for years and it may challenge my usual Jaffa Cake for favourite hypo averting biscuit top spot!
> 
> Good summary of House Special KookyC, not too high, not too low, not a whole number, just a happy result


5.8 for me this morning, I love the concept of a 'medicinal' wagon wheel. I had a couple of 'medicinal' ginger biscuits last night when I found myself 4.2 at bedtime after a flurry of DIY.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh I love wagon wheels. Remember how big they seemed to be when I was young!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me 

Morning everyone


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Oh I love wagon wheels. Remember how big they seemed to be when I was young!



Bigger than both of us! (Remember the ad?).


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Do you think you might be rebounding when you're going high?  If you're running higher and take more insulin to cover it could your basal then be a bit high?  I had a similar issue when on Lantus and I had to dial down two units, resist the urge to correct for about a week and it settled into a mid range.  Then I adjusted my ratios and that seemed to do the trick.  I do have a very keen liver though!



Thanks, Kooky, for reminding me - I'd completely forgotten about that possibility!  It was up at 15.3 at 1a.m. (8.2 at bedtime) so that must have been one hell of a dip! I don't want to use my last Libre sensor just yet, but it's very tempting.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.4 today and a husky Phyllis Pearce voice, that'll be fun for the students today when I'm trying to tell them how to complete whichever nonsensical form we're pushing today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.1 here, after a hypo - you were right Kookycat. How could I forget about the Symogyi Effect?

Look after that voice. Do lots of pointing.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.1 here, after a hypo - you were right Kookycat. How could I forget about the Symogyi Effect?
> 
> Look after that voice. Do lots of pointing.



On the plus side it means we have extremely efficient livers Bloden or so my consultant said when he saw my beautiful rebound on a CGM reading .


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.8 today after some over keen basal reducing. Square one here I come


----------



## Worcester_Matt

9.1 again this morning. I seem to need more insulin with my evening meal as I'm staying constant overnight, but I'm not within the right range. Getting rather frustrated with these levels!


----------



## AJLang

5.4 for me after it took me four hours of hypo before I woke up. I was trembling but just didn't have the energy to move. Shattered now.


----------



## Amigo

Some high and lows this morning folks. I'm a 6.1 and very happy with that 

Less happy with my red, sore peepers that should be much better by now. I reckon it will be a trip to the docs tomorrow for a drop of the strong stuff.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.8 today, and thank crunchie it's Friday 

Matt, don't despair you'll get there, if you're staying stable overnight but going to bed a bit higher than you'd like you could try a conservative adjustment of your evening ratio (if you haven't got a half unit pen that might be useful).  It gets much easier when you've got the basics in place I promise 

Amigo I hope your gunky peepers improve soon, or are they pinky peepers now?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 - a HS on a Friday!  Bingo!!

I hope your eyes are better today, Amigo.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Battling lows all of yesterday even though I didn't do anything.  A very bumpy night. Started climbing at 5am and woke up at 7.30 with a 12.5


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.2 - a HS on a Friday!  Bingo!!
> 
> I hope your eyes are better today, Amigo.


Well done Bloden


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Some high and lows this morning folks. I'm a 6.1 and very happy with that
> 
> Less happy with my red, sore peepers that should be much better by now. I reckon it will be a trip to the docs tomorrow for a drop of the strong stuff.


Sorry to hear that the eyes are still red and sore. I hope that the doctor gives you some good stuff.


----------



## Robin

5.4 for me today. 
Congrats Bloden on your house special. 
That sounds like a horrible rebound, AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Robin x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today
Hope your eyes soon better Amigo


----------



## Amigo

A 7.0 for me this morning. Thanks for your best wishes on the eyes Linda. I had to have stronger drops from the doc yesterday and they're still really red and angry looking in time for a meet up with people I haven't seen in years! Just when I didn't need this!


----------



## Lindarose

Oh isn't that typical. I do hope you get a sudden improvement before your get together and can enjoy it


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.8 today and up before the lark


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A well-deserved  lie-in and a 13.2.  Ffffllrrrbgh. This is a job for the Libre, methinks! Or a 3am finger-prick at least.

Hope everyone's got a nice, relaxing weekend planned.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.4 . It did drop around 4am to 4/5 but then started going up. Other days it will start on a downward trend from 3am/4am onwards.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning 8.4 . It did drop around 4am to 4/5 but then started going up. Other days it will start on a downward trend from 3am/4am onwards.



I'm not glad to see someone else has rollercoaster BGs!  I need some of your strength of character, AJ.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

No roller coaster here, just permanently high, especially in the morning. It was 8.7 before bed, took my Levemir and went to bed. 8.5 this morning. I suppose I've got the Levemir dose right, but my ratios suggest my body is terribly insulin resistant. I'm 1:5.5 at breakfast, and 1:8 for lunch and dinner. Almost two months on and I'm yet to have a single day within the target range.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> I'm not glad to see someone else has rollercoaster BGs!  I need some of your strength of character, AJ.


Thank you Bloden. You've got a good strength of character


----------



## AJLang

Worcester_Matt said:


> No roller coaster here, just permanently high, especially in the morning. It was 8.7 before bed, took my Levemir and went to bed. 8.5 this morning. I suppose I've got the Levemir dose right, but my ratios suggest my body is terribly insulin resistant. I'm 1:5.5 at breakfast, and 1:8 for lunch and dinner. Almost two months on and I'm yet to have a single day within the target range.


Matt you've got a great profile overnight. It is still early days.  You're not far off of range. A little bit more tweaking of ratios should get you there


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Clearly my liver comes out to play overnight because I was 5.3 before bed which is unusually low for me.

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A frustrating 11.3 here. Ho hum.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today.  Wondering if the turn in the weather means I need to go down a unit.  The weird thing about Tresiba is it seems to do the opposite to Lantus weather wise, I had to dial it up a unit when the temperature went up, so maybe I need to go back down now autumn is threatening.  Who knew the previous desperate dialling down of the Lantus in warm weather was actually the Lantus and not Patty misbehaving, sorry Patty I besmirched your character uneccessarily besties forever Miss Patty, forever


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A very pleasing 6.0 for me


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> sorry Patty I besmirched your character uneccessarily besties forever Miss Patty, forever



Aaawwww.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 7.3 here. 
That's a lovely number Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose Particularly pleasing because we went out for for tapas and lots of wine last night so there was a lot off guesstimating.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me but it will go down after some late brekky (shouldn't leave it this late to test!). Sore peepers aren't helping the figures I suspect 

Nice one AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo
I'm sorry to hear that your eyes are still sore


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today, clearly Patty wants me to hang fire on the dial down


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a new week 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a new week 5.8 for me today.



That's a great number to wake up to Flower


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 5.9 for me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me. Only a C on my report card today  (hides eyes under sunnies)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.0 for me after a nightmare night.  It kept dropping yesterday,  evening, not hypo but I did have 30 g carb of glucose juice and reduced my TBR to 90% for the night.  1am 2.8 so I cancelled the rest of my extended bolus and reduced my basal. Had a 15 carb glucojuice and fell into bed exhausted.  Around 2am/3am didn't feel well, got up tested and hypo again so treated.  Around 5am didn't feel well got myself out of bed at 5.30 am hypo again!!! I'm absolutely shattered.  I'd already reduced my basals two days ago but there is no pattern as to what is happening with me so there is a limit to what I can do.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today.

Sounds horrible AJ, I have those types of nights sometimes when there doesn't seem to any reason why, I just circle the drain for hours then drop.  Hope you get chance for a nap later to catch up a bit


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 4.0 for me after a nightmare night.  It kept dropping yesterday,  evening, not hypo but I did have 30 g carb of glucose juice and reduced my TBR to 90% for the night.  1am 2.8 so I cancelled the rest of my extended bolus and reduced my basal. Had a 15 carb glucojuice and fell into bed exhausted.  Around 2am/3am didn't feel well, got up tested and hypo again so treated.  Around 5am didn't feel well got myself out of bed at 5.30 am hypo again!!! I'm absolutely shattered.  I'd already reduced my basals two days ago but there is no pattern as to what is happening with me so there is a limit to what I can do.



Aw, you poor thing!  That sounds really horrible. I've experienced those persistent lows in the past, although nothing to that extent, you must be shattered. I hope things settle for you today and that you get a much better night tonight so you can recover some of that lost sleep {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you have those nights as well.  Thankfully I don't have anything planned to day so I can just chill and hopefully get some more sleep.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Aw, you poor thing!  That sounds really horrible. I've experienced those persistent lows in the past, although nothing to that extent, you must be shattered. I hope things settle for you today and that you get a much better night tonight so you can recover some of that lost sleep {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Northerner.  I just cannot understand at all why it happened.  I had lunch and dinner yesterday - and usually when I have lunch, because of the gastroparesis it impacts on my night time BGs going up.  I had a dinner which I have on a regular basis - tortilla - and everything was carb counted. I thought that at least with the pump being able to reduce the basals would help. This is the third time that it has happened in the last few weeks. I'm getting a bit worried as I'm struggling to find the energy to sit up in bed to treat them.  Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 today. 

Trying really hard to keep stable bgs as it's 3 weeks until my HbA1c for ankle surgery, from my meter history I know I'll be ok but there's that little gremlin on my shoulder that keeps suggesting I'm not going to to get a low enough result for surgery  I only need to be under 7% which I've been for the last few years. I must stop worrying!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.0 today.
> 
> Trying really hard to keep stable bgs as it's 3 weeks until my HbA1c for ankle surgery, from my meter history I know I'll be ok but there's that little gremlin on my shoulder that keeps suggesting I'm not going to to get a low enough result for surgery  I only need to be under 7% which I've been for the last few years. I must stop worrying!



Keeping everything crossed for you Flower!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today after a day of eating too much of everything!  That's really odd but ile just consider myself lucky to have got such a good reading. 
Sorry you've had an awful night Amanda and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  my cgm shows I'll be in the 6's but when you really have to meet a target it feels like extra pressure.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.7 today after a day of eating too much of everything!  That's really odd but ile just consider myself lucky to have got such a good reading.
> Sorry you've had an awful night Amanda and hope you feel better soon x



Good morning Lindarose, great number  The Diabetes Fairy was being kind to you!


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.7 today after a day of eating too much of everything!  That's really odd but ile just consider myself lucky to have got such a good reading.
> Sorry you've had an awful night Amanda and hope you feel better soon x


Well done on the good number Lindarose.
Thank for your message.  I'm not doing anythng today apart from a bit of pottering and I've reduced my temporary basal rate to 70% - so far that's managed to keep me in the 5's and 6's.  Ironically yesterday morning it rose on the 100% TBR and I had to do corrections - I just don't understand it


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.0 today.
> 
> Trying really hard to keep stable bgs as it's 3 weeks until my HbA1c for ankle surgery, from my meter history I know I'll be ok but there's that little gremlin on my shoulder that keeps suggesting I'm not going to to get a low enough result for surgery  I only need to be under 7% which I've been for the last few years. I must stop worrying!


Flower I'm sorry that you've got this extra worry about the HbA1c big hugs {{{{{Flower}}}}}x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today and it's hump day, once we're over lunch it's all down hill to the weekend, at least that's what I'm telling myself


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.6 here...I give up! (not really)


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that Bloden but don't give up 
I was determined to have a hypo free night so had an extra snack to put my BG up to 10.2 before bed. Not something I would normally do but I was feeling desperate after the night before. I also reduced my basals.
Had awful nightmares and was sweating in the middle of the night so at 3am I dragged myself outs of bed and tested - 3.0 So treated and reduced the basal even further. 6.0 this morning. I haven't got a clue what I should do tonight.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that Bloden but don't give up
> I was determined to have a hypo free night so had an extra snack to put my BG up to 10.2 before bed. Not something I would normally do but I was feeling desperate after the night before. I also reduced my basals.
> Had awful nightmares and was sweating in the middle of the night so at 3am I dragged myself outs of bed and tested - 3.0 So treated and reduced the basal even further. 6.0 this morning. I haven't got a clue what I should do tonight.



Aw, poor you, AJ. I hope you have a decent night's sleep tonight.  (don't worry about me! I'm hoping the Libre'll show me what's going on overnight).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 for me today.

I hope things stabilise for you soon Amanda and Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 7.3 today. Where's the fairy gone?
But at least I slept well Must be so tiring when you keep waking up with hypos. Bloden and Amanda i do hope things soon improve for you both. Sounds exhausting.


----------



## Worcester_Matt

9.7 this morning. Annoying as I was 8.0 before bed, I had a low carb day yesterday, and on the advice of my consultant I put my Levemir up to 19 units last night. Rather frustrating! My stomach didn't feel good though, and I think there's a correlation there somewhere. 

Going to call the DSN today. My insulin ratios have worsened to 1:5g at breakfast, 1:6g at lunch and 1:7g in the evening. I really don't know why my body is so insulin resistant.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden, Flower and Lindarose


----------



## AJLang

Worcester_Matt said:


> 9.7 this morning. Annoying as I was 8.0 before bed, I had a low carb day yesterday, and on the advice of my consultant I put my Levemir up to 19 units last night. Rather frustrating! My stomach didn't feel good though, and I think there's a correlation there somewhere.
> 
> Going to call the DSN today. My insulin ratios have worsened to 1:5g at breakfast, 1:6g at lunch and 1:7g in the evening. I really don't know why my body is so insulin resistant.


Hi Matt sorry to hear that you are finding it so challenging. Have you done any basal testing?


----------



## Amigo

Morning all 

6.8 for me this morning. 

best wishes to all having a struggle x


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Hi Amanda,

I haven't tried that yet, but I'm still really just following the diabetes team's guidance, and they've not suggested I try that. My basal does need to be increased a little bit, the consultant suggested going to 20/22 units eventually, but increasing it slowly. 

I've spoken to the DSN this morning and she doesn't seem concerned at the amount of insulin I'm having to take. Her approach (which seems reasonable) is that my body needs me to take as much insulin as it needs. I should probably aim to do more vigorous exercise which might help with the insulin resistance.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Matt 
I completely understand you are following your clinics guidance. However, until your basal is right you won't know what your ratios should be or whether you are insulin resistant.  As a Type 1 with the right basal and carb ratios you should, in theory, be able to have good BGs without the need to reduce your carbs too much or vigorous exercise. Vigorous exercise is good but you shouldn't need to do it to control your BGs as a Type 1 . Once your control is good you will need to reduce your insulin/eat more carbs to accommodate exercise.


----------



## AJLang

It's not time for my BG morning test yet but I'm sitting here at 3am with a BG of 3.0  and it's 20 minutes after 15 carbs of fast acting glucose. 20 minutes after a second lot of 15 carbs of glucose and I'm only 3.9. Went to bed on reduced basal and a temporary basal of rate of 70% that I've been on since 6pm.  What on earth is happening with these hypos??


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> It's not time for my BG morning test yet but I'm sitting here at 3am with a BG of 3.0  and it's 20 minutes after 15 carbs of fast acting glucose. 20 minutes after a second lot of 15 carbs of glucose and I'm only 3.9. Went to bed on reduced basal and a temporary basal of rate of 70% that I've been on since 6pm.  What on earth is happening with these hypos??



Very sorry to hear this Amanda  So tiring for you. I just can't imagine what it could be, but you do appear to be either a lot more sensitive to insulin latel. The only other thing I can think is that perhaps for some reason your liver has decided to slow its output of glucose, meaning your basal setting is too high to cover it, even though you have reduced it. I'm pretty sure this happens to me from time to time. Goodness, I hope things settle fr you soon, and that you have been able to get some sleep without further hypos {{{HUGS}}}

I have woken at 4 am today, feeling (almost!) wide awake, with a BG of 6.0.


----------



## KookyCat

Worcester_Matt said:


> 9.7 this morning. Annoying as I was 8.0 before bed, I had a low carb day yesterday, and on the advice of my consultant I put my Levemir up to 19 units last night. Rather frustrating! My stomach didn't feel good though, and I think there's a correlation there somewhere.
> 
> Going to call the DSN today. My insulin ratios have worsened to 1:5g at breakfast, 1:6g at lunch and 1:7g in the evening. I really don't know why my body is so insulin resistant.



Matt, when I was diagnosed I was taking nearly 80 units of insulin a day to get my figures anywhere near yours, within 6 months my total was down to 40 and now it's more like 20 total units.  So don't worry about how much you have to take to get stability, just keep going until you get there, because you may well find your requirement will reduce.  Insulin resistance after diagnosis is I'm told very common in adults.  I'm now classed as extremely sensitive to insulin (trust me to be a sensitive soul ) so you can't predict how your body will adapt in the longer term.  If I took 80 units of insulin now I'd be in serious bother!


----------



## KookyCat

Oops forgot to say 5.6 today.  Sadly my brain is convinced that it's Friday, so it's destined to be a disappointing day


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Matt, when I was diagnosed I was taking nearly 80 units of insulin a day to get my figures anywhere near yours, within 6 months my total was down to 40 and now it's more like 20 total units.  So don't worry about how much you have to take to get stability, just keep going until you get there, because you may well find your requirement will reduce.  Insulin resistance after diagnosis is I'm told very common in adults.  I'm now classed as extremely sensitive to insulin (trust me to be a sensitive soul ) so you can't predict how your body will adapt in the longer term.  If I took 80 units of insulin now I'd be in serious bother!



Totally agree! I was on 65 units a day, now between 12 and 20 units!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Oops forgot to say 5.6 today.  Sadly my brain is convinced that it's Friday, so it's destined to be a disappointing day



Feeling any less tired lately, KookyCat? I hope so


----------



## Bloden

You've got good memories, Northie and KCat! I can only remember my basal: I was on 20 units of Lantus, I'm now on 11. Keep plugging away, Matt, you'll get there. Why not mention basal testing to your team?

Morning all. 6.6 here.  Moved my Lantus fwd by an hour to 9pm to see if that fixes some problems...Watch this space! (if you do, I'd advise you to get a life - it's not very interesting really!).

Happy nearly Friday!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this Amanda  So tiring for you. I just can't imagine what it could be, but you do appear to be either a lot more sensitive to insulin latel. The only other thing I can think is that perhaps for some reason your liver has decided to slow its output of glucose, meaning your basal setting is too high to cover it, even though you have reduced it. I'm pretty sure this happens to me from time to time. Goodness, I hope things settle fr you soon, and that you have been able to get some sleep without further hypos {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> I have woken at 4 am today, feeling (almost!) wide awake, with a BG of 6.0.



Thank you very much Northerner. Whatever is happening with me I wish it would sort itself out 
4am is early to be almost wide awake

When I eventually got back to bed at 3.40am my BG was 5.0 It is now 14.4


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 again today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.9 today after my pump suspended insulin 3 times in the night as my bg was determined to be 2.8. Where is that meddling Diabetes fairy? I need words...


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Thank you for the support everyone! 8.9 this morning, although I was 11.4 at 7.30am! I have a busy few days so I wouldn't be able to do the basal testing until next week, but if I can't get my levels down further before then I will certainly give it a go.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.5 after a hypo free night Yes higher than it should be but I expected it to be higher as I've reduced my basal to the lowest that it has ever been on the pump, gave myself 2 units less than I should for dinner last night, had some glucojuice yesterday evening AND I've had a temporary basal rate of 70% since 6pm last night!!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Feeling any less tired lately, KookyCat? I hope so



Yes a bit better thanks Northerner, I find I don't zone out until Friday now, so much much better but makes Friday's a bit of a nightmare.  Currently looking at returning to my previous job role but doing fewer hours as a consultant, or winning the lottery or becoming an international best selling author with my tell all memoir entitled "Driving Miss Patty:  Life on Manual" 



AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 10.5 after a hypo free night Yes higher than it should be but I expected it to be higher as I've reduced my basal to the lowest that it has ever been on the pump, gave myself 2 units less than I should for dinner last night, had some glucojuice yesterday evening AND I've had a temporary basal rate of 70% since 6pm last night!!



At least you got some sleep AJ, that always makes the world seem slightly brighter . Is it possible the gastroparesis is reacting to the stress you've been under lately?  I know it's a complex condition but it's well proven that stress impacts on the nerves in the digestive system, which is one of the core mechanisms implicated in IBS (when the nerves over react to stress signals).  So I wondered if the stress was counterbalancing the gastroparesis a little and making your digestive system behave more "normally" hence less basal insulin because it's digesting food in a more regular fashion?


----------



## KookyCat

Oops I did it again (just call me Britney), forgot to say 4.8 this morning.  Interestingly a 4.8 morning reading with Lantus would have spelled disaster for the rest of the day, but with Tresiba it doesn't seem to matter.  Have I mentioned I love Tresiba?  Oh yes it's actual love, ask him to marry me, sit in a horse drawn cart, mushy love hearts, save the last dance LOVE


----------



## AJLang

Hi Kookycat good question about the gastroparesis although it has never before reacted to stress, but yes it does seem to be acting better. So yes I think it may be something relating to the gastroparesis but not sure if that is caused by the stress because I've been under worse stress than this this year and it hasn't made it improve.  Gastroparesis is so erratic so it is difficult to understand what it is going to do next.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today - first waking reading in the 5s for ages  Actually managed to get some sleep last night!

Glad to hear you got some sleep also Amanda, and hypo-free! And very nice to wake with a confident 4.8 KookyCat, instead of one that induces foreboding for the day to come!


----------



## Bloden

Morning larks! Glad to hear you're all feeling better.

Morning everyone else. 6.6 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning larks! Glad to hear you're all feeling better.
> 
> Morning everyone else. 6.6 here.



Good morning Bloden, a nice waking number there


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning everyone else. 6.6 here.



Woo hoo


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden and Alan.
Well done Bloden and KookyCat. a great start to the day


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and happy with 6.7 this morning. Worked til 2.30am so more exercise which helps.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and happy with 6.7 this morning. Worked til 2.30am so more exercise which helps.



Clearly makes a difference Lindarose!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

A cheery 7.1 this morning, my lowest morning reading ever! Something's working. 

Quite pleased with my willpower yesterday too. Met a friend for a couple of beers, the people sat beside us in the pub had a massive meal consisting of burgers, chips, curry, poppadoms (all of my weaknesses). I had a packet of crisps and some jelly babies in my bag in case of a hypo on the train home (didn't happen) and to top it all off my partner asked me to pick her up a McDonalds on the way home! I came home and had a sugar free jelly and a ryvita with cheese. 

I had my first hypo on Wednesday too, ironically just after getting off the phone from the DSN. My BG level went from 8 to 4.4 two hours after eating lunch, which gave me clear signs of a hypo (incredibly hot, arms, legs and fingers shaking, a bit disorientated). I think I got the GI of my food wrong, and it was too low for the dose of insulin I took. These last two months have been the biggest learning curve of my life.


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> A cheery 7.1 this morning, my lowest morning reading ever! Something's working.
> 
> Quite pleased with my willpower yesterday too. Met a friend for a couple of beers, the people sat beside us in the pub had a massive meal consisting of burgers, chips, curry, poppadoms (all of my weaknesses). I had a packet of crisps and some jelly babies in my bag in case of a hypo on the train home (didn't happen) and to top it all off my partner asked me to pick her up a McDonalds on the way home! I came home and had a sugar free jelly and a ryvita with cheese.
> 
> I had my first hypo on Wednesday too, ironically just after getting off the phone from the DSN. My BG level went from 8 to 4.4 two hours after eating lunch, which gave me clear signs of a hypo (incredibly hot, arms, legs and fingers shaking, a bit disorientated). I think I got the GI of my food wrong, and it was too low for the dose of insulin I took. These last two months have been the biggest learning curve of my life.



Well done Matt!  It was the same for me - you learn so much in those early months! I think it's worth keeping a record so you can see how far you've come in the years to come


----------



## Bloden

Glad to hear you're getting the hang of it all, Matt.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning Bloden, a nice waking number there



Why, thank you, Northener and Kooky. Right back atcha.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a shaky 4.3 today, hmm maybe I do need to turn that dial down a notch


----------



## Bloden

Morning campers. 8.0 this morning, after under-treating a 5am hypo (I thought!) and having a lie-in. That'll learn me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   Back up to 7.3 again today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

11.9 after going to bed at 10.7. I had to extra carbs last night and a reduced TBR to get to 10.7 and I've reduced my basal by 25% over 5 days.


----------



## AJLang

What has happened this week is leading to hypo phobia which I need to deal with.  I had to reduce basal again due to BGs dropping at 2pm.  But last night I'd had enough and went out for some drinks and a meal - not too many drinks, three glasses of champagne cocktails and some tapas.  I didn't carb count.  It was a case of mini diabetes burnout.  Went to bed with a 12.7 which I was too scared to correct after the hypo problems this week.  Woke at 5.30 at 15.7 - too high but actually not much of a rise considering the 25% reduction in basal and that I hadn't carb counted last night.
Today I am going to risk going to bed with a "normal" BG and will see what happens.  With my complications I can't afford to develop hypo phobia.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today after a hypo day yesterday.  Very peculiar, a 2.2 on the bus in the way to Manchester which I didn't actually notice just felt a bit odd so tested, then a 3.3 whilst walking in Manchester that felt a lot worse so had to sit on the pavement (Manchester needs more benches), then a few hours later a 2.4 which I barely noticed.  I truffled 20 jelly babies in total, my entire hypo stash, and before dinner I was 4.4   bizarre!


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you had a hypo day yesterday.  I hope that you have a better day today.


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you had a hypo day yesterday.  I hope that you have a better day today.



Thanks AJ, if past experience is anything to go by today will be hypotastic as well, tomorrow drain circling and then I'll be fine by Tuesday.  It's like a weird little sub pattern that usually coincides with the change of the seasons.

Hope your basal troubles are coming to an end too, what a little terror this diabetes is, like an eternal toddler


----------



## Bloden

Cor blimey, AJ and Kookycat! There's no let up sometimes...thank goodness you two are skilled "eternal toddler" handlers. Hope today's BGs are are easier to manage.

Morning folks. 7.1 here. And a beautiful straight line from about 2am onwards (according to Libre).


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I hope you don't have another hypotastic day.  You're right diabetes is like a temperamental toddler.
Thank you Bloden.  Well done on your BG and that beautiful straight line.  I can't wait for my new Libre sensors to arrive.  I haven't had any sensors for a week or two - I hadn't ordered any because I'd mistakenly thought that my diabetes would continue to be reasonably under control - how wrong I was.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.

Sorry to hear about the problems KookyCat and Amanda, I hope you both have much better days today! 20 JB = about 80g carbs, nearly a day's worth!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Alan Thank you


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and sorry to hear of your struggles Kooky and Amanda. Hopr things settle down soon for you both 
Afraid I've checked in at 7.5 today despite my usual diet and a lot of walking at work til 10.15 last night.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems KookyCat and Amanda, I hope you both have much better days today! 20 JB = about 80g carbs, nearly a day's worth!



Today's jelly baby count is currently standing at 6 and I'm rocking a 4.9.  This is stunningly good going even for me 



Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone and sorry to hear of your struggles Kooky and Amanda. Hopr things settle down soon for you both
> Afraid I've checked in at 7.5 today despite my usual diet and a lot of walking at work til 10.15 last night.



Sometimes lots of walking gives me higher waking figures LindaRose, no clue why but then it drops throughout the day.  Although let's be honest this diabetes lark is about as predictable as the weather


----------



## Amigo

Oh it's certainly been stormy for some, sorry to hear that Kooky and AJ and hope it's stabilises.

I'm a 7.2 this morning but woke late. Been a weekend of celebrations and I was exhausted so I think my liver woke up before me 

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Oh it's certainly been stormy for some, sorry to hear that Kooky and AJ and hope it's stabilises.
> 
> I'm a 7.2 this morning but woke late. Been a weekend of celebrations and I was exhausted so I think my liver woke up before me
> 
> Best wishes to everyone



Hope you have a quiet day to recover your strength!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An astounding 4.7 for me today! First one in the 4s since I can't remember!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  An astounding 4.7 for me today! First one in the 4s since I can't remember!



Woo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A Bank Holiday House Special for me..oh I love a 5.2


----------



## Lindarose

Good bank holiday morning all and 7.1 today. 
Are you ok with that number northerner or is it abit too low?


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good bank holiday morning all and 7.1 today.
> Are you ok with that number northerner or is it abit too low?



I'm fine with it Lindarose, as unlike the majority of Type 1s I don't need a basal insulin (reduced it and finally stopped it 4 years after diagnosis), so little chance of it falling to hypo levels. I'm Type Weird


----------



## Lindarose

Glad to hear it's a good result 
Knew it wasn't hypo but wondered if you were heading that way. I know even less about Type Weird!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Glad to hear it's a good result
> Knew it wasn't hypo but wondered if you were heading that way. I know even less about Type Weird!!!



Join the club! It has baffled my consultant!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Join the club! It has baffled my consultant!



I often get the feeling that they're the ones that know the least about diabetes!

Morning folks. 7.5 today.  A bit high, but went to bed high (can't eat dried prunes then!). Enjoy your bank holiday!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.7 this morning



Ah, that's looking much better Amanda  Did you go to bed higher, or trust the adjustments?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan That was a basal test because I hadn't eaten since lunchtime and had to correct before bed. It was also 6.7 at 1.30am. It will be interesting to see what happens when I have an evening meal. Hopefully my Libre sensors will arrive soon


----------



## Amigo

Must be a Bank Holiday 'cos it's raining! 

A not impressive 7.2 this morning. Must do like the weather and 'rein it in!' 

Nice ones generally this morning though folks 

Update: OMG! No more shreddies for me. Never had such a high post breakfast hike.
Serves me right for being in a rush and believing the healthy hype on the box! :-(


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  I'm going from extreme to another.  Haven't eaten since lunch yesterday, 15.3 before bed which I correct 9.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm going from extreme to another.  Haven't eaten since lunch yesterday, 15.3 before bed which I correct 9.0 this morning



Grr! So capricious! I hope things go better as the day progresses  

A house special 5.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner.  Well done with your house special


----------



## Bloden

Have we ever had a week of House Specials? 

Morning all. 6.7 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  7.1 today


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone! I live in hope of a HS  

But a decent 6.3 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.2 house special today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Well done for your house special KookyCat.  I'm very pleased with my 6.2 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well done for your house special KookyCat.  I'm very pleased with my 6.2 this morning



Yay, looks like it's coming together AJ


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.2 house special today





AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well done for your house special KookyCat.  I'm very pleased with my 6.2 this morning



Good morning  Great numbers! Another house special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner  Well done on you house special


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Yay, looks like it's coming together AJ


Thank you KookyCat


----------



## Bloden

Bloden said:


> Have we ever had a week of House Specials?



I was only kidding - go team!

Morning all. Sorry to ruin your beautiful figures with my 9.0 - must be the pasta I had for dinner last night. On a positive note, my BG was a straight line from dusk to dawn.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and great numbers  Loving the HS's  
I'm 6.9 so at least the right side of 7 - just!


----------



## Worcester_Matt

7.2 for me this morning. I dipped under the 7 barrier yesterday to a 6.9. I did a small jig around the kitchen in celebration.

Strangely I was at 4.9 before bed last night, 3 hours after eating (pasta with some dark chocolate after). I had 2 strawberries (maybe 2g of carbs and a small sprinkling of half spoon sugar, so maybe 8g of carbs) before bed, and I took 20 units of Levemir. I was a bit worried about being below 5 at bed, but I hoped to be lower than 7 on waking. It seems my dawn phenomenon is quite pronounced, as I'm really struggling to get my morning levels down. That means I'm always playing catch up. It might be time for that basal test, but fasting for 24 hours doesn't sound appealing!


----------



## Northerner

Worcester_Matt said:


> 7.2 for me this morning. I dipped under the 7 barrier yesterday to a 6.9. I did a small jig around the kitchen in celebration.
> 
> Strangely I was at 4.9 before bed last night, 3 hours after eating (pasta with some dark chocolate after). I had 2 strawberries (maybe 2g of carbs and a small sprinkling of half spoon sugar, so maybe 8g of carbs) before bed, and I took 20 units of Levemir. I was a bit worried about being below 5 at bed, but I hoped to be lower than 7 on waking. It seems my dawn phenomenon is quite pronounced, as I'm really struggling to get my morning levels down. That means I'm always playing catch up. It might be time for that basal test, but fasting for 24 hours doesn't sound appealing!



You don't need to fast fr the full 24 hours Matt, you can break it down into chunks on different days. Have a read of the following (talks about pumps, but applies equally well to MDI):

http://diatribe.org/beyond-basals-–-part-ii


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. Nice HS Northerner! 

'Fraid I didn't make it the right side of 7 this morning Linda...a 7.2! 

Stress related I reckon, got a lot on today....


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone. Nice HS Northerner!
> 
> 'Fraid I didn't make it the right side of 7 this morning Linda...a 7.2!
> 
> Stress related I reckon, got a lot on today....



Hope things go well for you today Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A quite remarkable house special 5.2 for me today - my third on the trot!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning A quite remarkable house special 5.2 for me today - my third on the trot!



Woop woop! Just missed out with a 5.4 here. Morning everyone.

Flying to UK today for a visit. Hope you've saved some sunshine for me (chucking it down here!).


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A quite remarkable house special 5.2 for me today - my third on the trot!



Snap, house special here too...what's occurin?


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Woop woop! Just missed out with a 5.4 here. Morning everyone.
> 
> Flying to UK today for a visit. Hope you've saved some sunshine for me (chucking it down here!).



Switz swoo early bird


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Woop woop! Just missed out with a 5.4 here. Morning everyone.
> 
> Flying to UK today for a visit. Hope you've saved some sunshine for me (chucking it down here!).



Depends on where you're coming to I think - weather not too bad in the south, but be prepared for the cold, it's definitely taken a big dip in temperature this week!  

Have a good journey


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone with your great numbers this morning  Have a good flight Bloden - yesterday it was freezing here in the morning, I was wearing a jumper for a 9am meeting and then when I went out at 12 I was wearing summer clothes.  So it's unpredictable!
1am hypo for me, 5.2 at 3.30 am and I then woke up with a 7.4.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 here again. 

Enjoy your visit Bloden. Hope it stays dry for you at least!


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone! Some very impressive HS's and have a lovely visit Bloden 

6.8 for me today and looking forward to flying away from the cold next week


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Depends on where you're coming to I think - weather not too bad in the south, but be prepared for the cold, it's definitely taken a big dip in temperature this week!
> 
> Have a good journey



Don't worry. Got my vest on! Anyway, it's nicer here...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today, no HS!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 4.8 today, oh Patty, you just can't let me have a trio of house specials can you.  You're a right little madam as my Dad would've said


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.6 for me I don't know why


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.1 here - I'll never get the hang of carb counting by eye! 
A nice walk at the seaside to get back in range today...


----------



## Amigo

Morning 

A 7.1 for me which I don't care for. Like the game show says....'lower, lower!'

Enjoy your weekend peeps. Weather looking much cooler


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds 5.2 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.7 for me after a 3.30 correction - I'm going from one extreme to the other with BGs


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning early birds 5.2 today



No! 5.2? It be witchcraft, it be. Tee hee.

Morning all. 10.1 here. Very annoying! Up with the Lantus...


----------



## Worcester_Matt

7.1 for me this morning, which isn't bad considering I was too exhausted/in pain to have my long acting insulin last night. I hadn't eaten since 1pm yesterday though, so there wasn't much food for the insulin to act on at 8am this morning!


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone (a see a HS sneaked in there!  )

A 6.4 for me so happy today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.7 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.9 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning campers, 5.4 today, hi-de-hi


----------



## Worcester_Matt

Morning all. 9.0 for me this morning. I've noticed a pattern: if I test before 8.30/9am my levels are always high. I'm going to do a dawn phenomenon test over the next few nights. I've read that if my dawn phenomenon is quite pronounced I can speak to my DSN about that. What might the solution be?


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.1 here - at last! - and the sun's shining!

Sorry Matt, I don't feel experienced enuff to advise you. 
However, this is me: I find that after approx 7.30 am my BG rises (DP kicks in), so I make sure I get up before then. And I have a much higher ICR at breakfast (1:6 compared to 1:15 for lunch). Also, I have a lowest-of-the-low GI breakfast. Hope that's some help.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 for me today.

Matt you might find splitting your background insulin helps if you're not on two injections already, that way you can increase the overnight dose to accommodate the increase. Not my area of expertise because I'm the other way overnight but I seem to remember reading that split doses might help


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a Monday 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.6 today. The Diabetes Fairy's on holiday and she's left The Diabetes Gremlins in charge. Ho hum...


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me and as I'm off on my jollies today, I hope the diabetes looks kindly on me and lets me have the odd treat!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope you have a lovely holiday Amigo! And that fairy owes you a treat or two Enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today


----------



## AJLang

I hope you have a lovely holiday Amigo. Good morning 7.4 for me after a 3.30 hypo.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a Tuesday House Special 5.2 for me.

Happy holidays Amigo


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.0 here.

Have a lovely holiday, Amigo.


----------



## Robin

Yay, a house special, Flower. 6.6 this morning for me, just getting back into routine after a trip to Dundee to help move my daughter out of her flat and bring her home.( mothers are still useful when there's scrubbing to be done!). Got to whip by BGs into line for my annual fasting bloods on Thursday.( for some reason, they always do a straightforward Snapshot BG test as well as the A1HbC and then raise their eyebrows when its inevitably high after a massive untreated Dawn Phenomenon. I've taken to sticking a unit of insulin in before I go and hoping they don't run more than half an hour late so I can beetle home for breakfast straight way afterwards)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today after a night shift 
Good luck Robin!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.7 here


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.5 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 for me. Nothing like starting the day off hypo


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here. 

I'm enjoying the Welsh sunshine - I hope it's shining on everyone else this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Being on holiday and the sun obviously agree with me. Woke up to a 5.3 this morning. Couldn't be the vodka effect?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today. Can only put it down to a disturbed night with fire alarm going off twice for no known reason plus stress of driving daughter to addenbrookes this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Being on holiday and the sun obviously agree with me. Woke up to a 5.3 this morning. Couldn't be the vodka effect?



The joys of vodka obviously good for diabetes


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.3 today. Can only put it down to a disturbed night with fire alarm going off twice for no known reason plus stress of driving daughter to addenbrookes this morning.


I'm so sorry that you such a disturbed night and are going through such a difficult time. Big hugs x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A very pleasing 5.5 today


----------



## Flower

Morning all  4.8 today.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 10.2 for me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! My BS is 9.7 this morning. I've no idea if this is good or bad for me since I only got my meter a few days ago. Will have to  keep a record to see what my average is!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today.  Friday at last


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   and 7.2 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morrrrrning! 9.6 here, boo hoo. Up with the Lantus!

Rosie, my Type 1 target ranges are 4 to 7 fasting BG and before a meal, 7 to 9 two hours after a meal. I should think it's the same for T2ers - is that right everyone?
Enjoy pricking and logging!


----------



## Robin

6.8 for me this morning, haven't posted mine for ages as I've been away moving my daughter back home from Dundee, then had builders in all week! 

Kooky, so nearly a house special.

Morning, Lindarose, that's a nice steady one.

Bloden, is this the start of the Great Autumnal Lantus Migration? I have to up mine round about this time every year.

I can never remember what the target for 2hr post meal is, I think its 8 or 8.5. My GP tells me that all targets are 'whatever's achievable' which isn't much help!


----------



## AJLang

Talk about going from one extreme to another after the recent drastic basal cutting. Woke up at 3.30 and had a correction. Got up at 7.30 and it was 9.2 so I corrected. by 11am it was 14.2 two days ago it was staying stable or slightly dropping in the morning.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bloden said:


> Morrrrrning! 9.6 here, boo hoo. Up with the Lantus!
> 
> Rosie, my Type 1 target ranges are 4 to 7 fasting BG and before a meal, 7 to 9 two hours after a meal. I should think it's the same for T2ers - is that right everyone?
> Enjoy pricking and logging!



Thanks! I'll have to do a bit of research. I'm definitely far off between 4 and 7! But it's early days


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.8 today


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks! I'll have to do a bit of research. I'm definitely far off between 4 and 7! But it's early days



You'll get there, Rosie. You've got the right attitude!

Morning all. 4.6 here. 

Welcome back, Robin. I hope you're right about the Lantus seasonal rollercoaster, otherwise I'm flummoxed!


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon. 12.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a 5.3 today, so it turns out my emergency bag of oddities at midnight were a good move


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here...oh Lantus, Lantus. What are we going to do with you?!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 6.9 here


----------



## Robin

8.3 for me this morning, I should have tested when i first woke up, but I turned over and went back to sleep for an hour, and the dreaded DP took hold! Everyone else looks very respectable this morning. Bloden, AArgh, was that without tweaking your lantus?


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 8.3 for me this morning, I should have tested when i first woke up, but I turned over and went back to sleep for an hour, and the dreaded DP took hold! Everyone else looks very respectable this morning. Bloden, AArgh, was that without tweaking your lantus?



Yes, without tweaking unfortunately.  It's more than likely the start of the menopause and a family bereavement that's causing the Lantus-related ups and downs, so I'm not tearing my hair out worrying about it. Once I'm back home in Spain I'll get the Libre on the case.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.7 after a 3.30am hypo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.6 here in soggy Wales.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me. 

I managed to pull my pump cannula out this morning by walking too close to the kitchen door and getting the tubing caught round the door handle. Haven't done that for a while and it was quite a wake up call


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today


----------



## AJLang

A high BG for me today but at least for a change I can explain this one. 15.6 after finding out that my NUS Extra card got me 40% discount at ASK. As that was preceded by wine that went straight to my head I did rather enjoy my pizza and dough balls


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.0 today after being low most of the night and needing glucose. 

Pre assessment clinic today for general anaesthetic for the first of my leg operations which is rapidly approaching. Feeling quite frightened about the future of my leg now 

Glad you enjoyed your bargain pizza and wine Amanda, what a great student benefit


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Flower
Thinking of you with your anaesthetic assessment and everything related to your leg. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today after last night's 'incident' 

Flower, wishing the very best for you today, I hope everything goes well! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.9 here.

Good luck today, Flower. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Amigo

Morning one and all and I'm back from hols, exhausted but having had a fantastic time and my 14 day average D levels dropped whilst I was there so well pleased 

6.8 this morning but a stressful journey back and a long delay so probably explains that. Hope everyone is doing well...it's so cold and rainy here!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning one and all and I'm back from hols, exhausted but having had a fantastic time and my 14 day average D levels dropped whilst I was there so well pleased
> 
> 6.8 this morning but a stressful journey back and a long delay so probably explains that. Hope everyone is doing well...it's so cold and rainy here!



Welcome back Amigo! Glad to hear you had a great time, and very well done on managing the numbers so well!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I'm 14.3 this morning and feel pretty crap  hope it lowers a bit later! 

Good luck today, Flower


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I'm 14.3 this morning and feel pretty crap  hope it lowers a bit later!
> 
> Good luck today, Flower



I always feel rubbish with high levels, I hope things improve for you as the day progresses Rosiecarmel


----------



## Lindarose

Very best wishes Flower for your stressful day. I hope all goes well. 
And welcome home Amigo! Great result with BGs. You need more holidays!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda! I'll second that! 

Best wishes from me too Flower


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> I always feel rubbish with high levels, I hope things improve for you as the day progresses Rosiecarmel



Thanks but unfortunately they didn't. Although my own fault as had a curry and rice for tea! Woke up to 12.6 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   7.3 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.8 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.3 here. 

Family funeral today, so expecting a BG / emotional roller coaster.
Thankfully, the sun has come out...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 11.3 here.
> 
> Family funeral today, so expecting a BG / emotional roller coaster.
> Thankfully, the sun has come out...



Sorry to hear this  I hope the day goes well for you all.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.8 for me today.

Hoping your bg behaves today Bloden and the day goes as well as it can.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today.



Good morning Flower  Can I ask how the appointment went for you yesterday?


----------



## Robin

5.8 for me today.Got my annual review later, will find out who won the battle between the Libre (improved info to work from ) and two road trips to Scotland ( no opportunity to put said info into practice).
How did things go yesterday, Flower?
Hope you get through the the day, Bloden.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 5.8 for me today.Got my annual review later, will find out who won the battle between the Libre (improved info to work from ) and two road trips to Scotland ( no opportunity to put said info into practice).
> How did things go yesterday, Flower?
> Hope you get through the the day, Bloden.



Thanks, Robin. Good luck at the review.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 11.3 here.
> 
> Family funeral today, so expecting a BG / emotional roller coaster.
> Thankfully, the sun has come out...



Sorry for your loss - i hope today goes well. You're right, at least the sun is out. Good luck


----------



## Worcester_Matt

8.7 this morning, but I've basically given up trying to understand diabetes. I really don't know what to do about this dawn phenomenon business, it hurts every time I inject, and I was fed up yesterday so I ate a packet of crisps and some Oreos without injecting any insulin, to which my glucose level responded with a 5.1. Nothing about any of it makes any sense.

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss Bloden. I hope today goes as well as it can do.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a 5.0 today, I don't like a whole number makes my skin crawl 

Ive got random broadband connection trouble at the moment so I keep missing things so a bit late but, welcome back Amigo 

Flower I hope the pre-op assessment went well and you're finding ways to enjoy some worry free moments, and Bloden I hope the funeral went as well as these things can and you're not too wiped out today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today 
That's a very nice whole number Kooky. I find them rather elusive Lpoking back in my book of readings they seldom make an appearance.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.4 for me and it was smooth all night
Bloden I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.
Flower how are you after your assessment? I'm also thinking of you.


----------



## AJLang

Robin I hope that your review went well.


----------



## Robin

Good, thank you AJ. A1c a respectable 48 (6.5 in old money, down from 6.9) and I was so busy blinding my nurse with science about the Libre that she forgot to ask if I was having too many hypos to achieve that!
5.5 this lovely sunny morning.


----------



## AJLang

Well done Robin. That's a great A1C


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Good, thank you AJ. A1c a respectable 48 (6.5 in old money, down from 6.9) and I was so busy blinding my nurse with science about the Libre that she forgot to ask if I was having too many hypos to achieve that!
> 5.5 this lovely sunny morning.



Terrific! Well done on ducking the 'hypo' question!  Great number to wake on too!


----------



## Bloden

Congrats on the A1c, Robin!  Thanks Kooky and AJ.

Morning all.  9.6 here.


----------



## Amigo

A nice 5.8 this morning. Just about to go for my blood let in readiness for my first annual review next week. Hope she's sharpened those needles this time! 

Sorry to hear of your loss Bloden and nice result Robin. Hope all is well with everyone and thanks to you all for your support


----------



## shirley

Good morning, Jamie was 5.2 this morning

Still loving the Tresiba, no getting up in the night and the Libre shows he stays pretty level all night

Was only thinking this morning that I would have had no idea about the availability of this insulin/monitor without using this forum.   Our Consultant has never mentioned either or our DSN


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Good morning Flower  Can I ask how the appointment went for you yesterday?



Thanks everyone for your best wishes 

I got on ok once I got past the "so, you've been diet controlled for 37 years" opening statement  Just waiting for my HbA1c result which needs to be under 7% for surgery but I'm sure it will be. I've been to town today to invest in some new 'lucky' pyjamas - here's hoping!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks everyone for your best wishes
> 
> I got on ok once I got past the "so, you've been diet controlled for 37 years" opening statement  Just waiting for my HbA1c result which needs to be under 7% for surgery but I'm sure it will be. I've been to town today to invest in some new 'lucky' pyjamas - here's hoping!



I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Amigo

Everything crossed flower!


----------



## Robin

Good luck, Flower, I'm sure your A1c will come up trumps.


----------



## Bloden

Best of luck, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 today...phew no whole number


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 4.9 today...phew no whole number



But pretty good grouping!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> But pretty good grouping!



Yes!  My ever helpful Godson just said "yes but Catherine if you round it up it's actually a 5, and my teacher says that you should always round up if it's over .5".   No


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 here (I fooled my Dawn Phenomenon by getting up before 7...ha ha! In your face, DP).


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.3 here. Think I'd like to take your Godsons advice Kooky and round that down!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 for me. No need to round up or down today.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me. No need to round up or down today.


Nor for me! A round 6.0!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 7.3 for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning! 11.3 for me this morning. I knew I have high BS but I'm getting annoyed that the metformin isn't helping to lower it as much as Ive been expecting... Think my expectations are too high! 

Although I should be happy this is one of the lowest it's been recently!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning! 11.3 for me this morning. I knew I have high BS but I'm getting annoyed that the metformin isn't helping to lower it as much as Ive been expecting... Think my expectations are too high!
> 
> Although I should be happy this is one of the lowest it's been recently!



I'm still concerned for you that it is so high Rosiecarmel  If things don't improve soon, please go back to your GP and ask him/her when you should expect it to get lower. How long have you been on the metformin now? Do you do any other tests through the day?


----------



## Amigo

I absolutely agree with northerner on your persistent high levels Rosie. I think you need to be banging on the GP's door again soon. It's not good for you hun and I just responded to your post on associated hearing problems. 

Push for further advice Rosie.

A 6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a weekend 5.2 House Special for me today. Always glad to see an HS appear on my meter


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a weekend 5.2 House Special for me today. Always glad to see an HS appear on my meter



Congratulations on the HS Flower!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> it's a weekend 5.2 House Special for me today. Always glad to see an HS appear on my meter



Hey hey!

Morning all. 13.1 for me, a low-GI breakfast and a round of bed-making - still high! At least the sun's shining so I can get outside and walk it off!

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Amigo

A late good morning with a 6.8

Nice HS Flower and hope yours drops with all your activity Bloden (hardly seems fair!).


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Nice HS Flower and hope yours drops with all your activity Bloden (hardly seems fair!).



Thanks, Amigo. Dropping nicely now.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.3 this morning after some Glucojuice during the night.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> I'm still concerned for you that it is so high Rosiecarmel  If things don't improve soon, please go back to your GP and ask him/her when you should expect it to get lower. How long have you been on the metformin now? Do you do any other tests through the day?



It's been about five/six weeks now that I've been on the Metformin! The nurse told me to test on a morning and an hour or two after big meals to see how it's affected my sugar levels to help gain more control and understanding. I'm going to go anyway on Tuesday about my ear if it's not any better by then so I'm going to ask! I'm really hoping it stars lowering it soon because apparently Metformin is the only medication that doesn't affect your weight and I'm trying my best to lose some!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> It's been about five/six weeks now that I've been on the Metformin! The nurse told me to test on a morning and an hour or two after big meals to see how it's affected my sugar levels to help gain more control and understanding. I'm going to go anyway on Tuesday about my ear if it's not any better by then so I'm going to ask! I'm really hoping it stars lowering it soon because apparently Metformin is the only medication that doesn't affect your weight and I'm trying my best to lose some!



What are your post-meal tests like? Do ask whether there is a possibility of a slow-onset Type 1. Being overweight does not automatically mean Type 2, some Type 2s are not overweight and some Type 1s are. It's important to know in order to get your treatment right and get those numbers under control! 

6.6 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I've got one of those whole numbers 7.0!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.6 here. I must get up earlier!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me. I have my annual review this week (my first) so fingers crossed.

My GP is being brilliant about providing testing strips but I'm half expecting the nurse to try and reduce them. The battle will commence!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me. I have my annual review this week (my first) so fingers crossed.
> 
> My GP is being brilliant about providing testing strips but I'm half expecting the nurse to try and reduce them. The battle will commence!



Good luck! If they try and reduce your strips, then tell them that each strip used provides information that helps you manage your diabetes - no-one tests because they enjoy it, and testing to inform your decisions does not make you 'obsessive', nor do the numbers make you anxious or depressed - it's a tool that helps alleviate your fears, not create them


----------



## Robin

Another round number for me, but 4.0 this time. I think I staved off a nighttime hypo after an unusually active day ( walked miles round the cross country course at Blenheim horse trials, with daughter who wanted photos from every fence) because I got unexplained munchies just before bedtime, and raided the cupboard for fruit cake, not something I'd normally eat at that time of night. Perhaps you should have attacked the cheese on toast before you went to bed, Northerner.
Good luck with your battle, Amigo.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today and there's a chill in the air.  Dark blue nail polish on and coat out of the wardrobe, Autumn has arrived


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me this morning, which isnt bad at all considering I went to bed on a 10.7 in a bid to stave off the post-gardening night hypo - it worked!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.
Kookycat I love blue nail varnish.
Northerner I'm glad you staved off a hypo.
5.3 for me after glucojuice during the night.  Feel really nauseous this morning so think that the hypo may be gastroparesis delaying the food - I'm not going to be able to manage BGs very well if they go because I will be at UNIVERSITY!!! Did I mention that its my first day at UNIVERSITY


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Kookycat I love blue nail varnish.
> Northerner I'm glad you staved off a hypo.
> 5.3 for me after glucojuice during the night.  Feel really nauseous this morning so think that the hypo may be gastroparesis delaying the food - I'm not going to be able to manage BGs very well if they go because I will be at UNIVERSITY!!! Did I mention that its my first day at UNIVERSITY



Good luck Amanda! I hope you day goes really well!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Alan


----------



## KookyCat

Good luck AJ I'm sure you'll knock their socks off.  I'm looking forward to our students returning it's a bit like a ghost town in the summer


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat Enjoy the arrival of students today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today
Glad you had a better night Northerner and good luck on your first day Amanda. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today
> ...



Great number Lindarose!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me this morning, which isnt bad at all considering I went to bed on a 10.7 in a bid to stave off the post-gardening night hypo - it worked!


Snap! 6.4 for me too. I only dropped from 8.4 which is a bit high for me to go to bed on, but not worth trying to correct.
 Glad you weren't challenging the smaller figures on the meter last night.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! 11.2 for me this morning unsurprisingly!! Starting my second year of uni today!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.8 for me today. It's the sheer variety of diabetes  I love  the most likely explanation being I forgot to change my pump cannula yesterday.

Good luck being a student Amanda


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Snap! 6.4 for me too. I only dropped from 8.4 which is a bit high for me to go to bed on, but not worth trying to correct.
> Glad you weren't challenging the smaller figures on the meter last night.



Thanks Robin  I was straining to inject a correction unit with my 10.7, as double figures are completely alien to me, but I bit my lip and avoided it! 



Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all! 11.2 for me this morning unsurprisingly!! Starting my second year of uni today!



Hope your day goes well Rosiecarmel!  What are you studying? It's 37 years since I started my second year at Uni!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Hope your day goes well Rosiecarmel!  What are you studying? It's 37 years since I started my second year at Uni!



Thanks! I'm doing mental health nursing! Going to do a general nursing qualification afterwards though so I'll be dual trained


----------



## Amigo

Morning one and all as you start your day/beginning of terms. Another 6.4 here.


Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks! I'm doing mental health nursing! Going to do a general nursing qualification afterwards though so I'll be dual trained



That's wonderful, we need people like you!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all - just! 7.1 here.

Good luck all you back-to-schoolers. Don't forget an apple for the teacher.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 7.9 for me but not sure why.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  I enjoyed a lovely meal out last night and not surprised to see 7.4 today My own fault I had what I wanted!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  I enjoyed a lovely meal out last night and not surprised to see 7.4 today My own fault I had what I wanted!



Great to hear you were able to enjoy your meal to the full and wake with only a slightly higher level than usual!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here.


----------



## Robin

6.0 for me, I'm really having a round number phase. I was 4.4 at 3am when I got woken up by heavy rain and decided I may as well take the opportunity for a test, but that's a bit early for a morning reading, even by Northerner's standards!


----------



## Amigo

I'm a 7 too this morning Linda


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well 11.2 this morning which is down from 21 last night!! Doctors in half an hour to demand answers! Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lindarose

That's frustrating for you to see a 7 Amigo when you're doing all you can. Overall you achieve very good morning readings though so hopefully it will go back down soon
And good luck rosiecarmel Hope you get some help today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 6.1 for me today - bit higher than I like but due to a busy few days!

Ooh yes, good luck, Rosiecarmel!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 2.5 to make it worse I grabbed what I thought was a bottle of Glucojuice...but it wasn't until I swallowed it that I realised that it was a small bottle of bath foam not a great start to the day.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AJLang said:


> Good morning 2.5 to make it worse I grabbed what I thought was a bottle of Glucojuice...but it wasn't until I swallowed it that I realised that it was a small bottle of bath foam not a great start to the day.



Oh no!!  hope the rest of your day goes better! 

12.0 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

5.8 today, the weather is playing with me a bit, it went cold so I dialled down the Tresiba a touch and then the weather perked up, so back up a touch today.  Isn't it weird, with Lantus I had to dial it down in hotter weather and was always (and I mean always) cold, with Tresiba hotter weather means I need a touch more, but on the plus side I'm not always cold 

AJ hope you're not still foaming at the mouth from the bubble juice!  Rosiecarmel, hope that Metformin starts to kick in soon or your medical folk pull their fingers out


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## Bloden

Hello good people. 6.0 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 6.8 for me today.

Not a good start to your day drinking bath foam Amanda  I hope you found the Glucojuice quickly.


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Only 19.1 for me this morning!!! Still struggling to bring it down. Only been taking metformin for 2 weeks!!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks everyone. I've recovered from the foam bath but later had BGs in the 14's Back to normal now


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I woke up to a 2.8.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.6 today.  Hope everyone has a lovely day and that blood sugar is coming up for you AJ


----------



## Bloden

Hello everyone. 6.1 here.

My nephew's 18 today, so I'm off to my brother's to help them celebrate. He's going clubbing with his mates after dinner with the family - to a club I used to frequent about a quarter of a century ago. Doesn't make me feel old at all!


----------



## Stitch147

21.4 for me today!!! Come down BG, pleeeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeeee.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.8 for me today after 5.8 at bed time. No idea


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today

Hope you have a lovely day Bloden. And hope those high levels soon come down Stitch.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.8 for me today after 5.8 at bed time. No idea


11.1 for me today, after being 9.9 at  bedtime and giving myself a modest half unit correction dose. No sense of being hypo in the night, I normally wake up. No idea either, obviously the diabetes fairy flew over to me after visiting you, Flower.


----------



## Amigo

I'm glad that Fairy was too tired to get to me! A 6.3 for me this morning 

Best wishes all


----------



## Robin

A more normal 4.8 for me today. Can't believe I'm first on here this morning, I'm not known for my early waking!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  another 10.8 for me today after 5.5 at bed time. I feel a bit lack lustre about trying to sort it out at the moment so I'll leave my basal alone for now


----------



## Stitch147

17.7 for me today. Better than yesterday and definatley better than last nights reading of 30!!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning  after a day of eating hardly any carbohydrates and a lovely 8.3 reading after my final meal (that's the lowest it's been!!) I was expecting it to still be good this morning however I was wrong... 11.3!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.3 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.2 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me. Morning everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.1 here in sunny Bristol. Must be nervous (already!) about flying tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang

I was really pleased to wake up to a 6.7 this morning....until I scanned with my Libre and found that I'd been in the mid-teens for most of the night. Just shows that I never know how my tummy is going to digest food thanks to the joys of gastroparesis - another night it would be smooth and then start going up at 3am!! Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today.

It's a beautiful sunny morning here  I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

12.7 for me today. Hope I've a better day than yesterday... 11 in the morning, felt funny about 11ish so tested and was 23 then tested after my final meal/before bed just to see if it had gone down and I was on 9... No idea what happened as I ate hardly any carbs apart from root veg and had those for tea so surely I'd be higher than 9?

I don't understand my diabetes


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.3 today

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone! A 6.8 for me this morning.

I'm still not fully convinced your Type 2 diagnosis is right Rosie.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.4 for me today and full of a cold, must be Autumn then 

Hope everyone has nice day today, and Rosie I'd be chasing those tests, I'm no expert on type 2 but it sounds like you're hitting some high numbers, if they want to try additional medication I think they should do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I know it's not morning but I'm on 18 now two hours after eating my final meal which was literally just cod, peas and sweet corn... This is stressing me out no end. My morning levels seem to be the lowest of the day. Probably because I've not eaten throughout the night!

Will be ringing my doctors AGAIN Monday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.

I really feel for you Rosie. I can't believe how slack your GP / DSN are being. Good luck getting some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.0 today

Good luck at doctors Rosiecarmel It's very frustrating to see high levels when you're doing things right.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me and agree with the others Rosie. Hard to know how you'd hit those high numbers on the food you report you're eating. It's not right. Needs an urgent review!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, and still full of a cold.  Wishing I'd taken that flexi day today now, I could just go a day cuddled up with the dog watching trash telly


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.5 today 

Hope you soon shift that cold Kooky and feel better!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 6.8 for me today.

I hope you feel better soon KookyC.


----------



## Robin

3.4 for me. I got up to see th eclipse of the moon at 3am, and was 6.0 then, which is usually my lowest point of the night, I seem to have had a reverse dawn phenomenon.
Hope you feel better soon, kookyCat.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 for me. Soooo nice to be home again.

Hope that cold goes away asap Kooky.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 16 for me this morning (lowest reading so far, hopefully my BG is slowly on its way down!)


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me. Nice reading this morning Linda. Hope you're soon well kooky and hope you can get your levels down soon stitch and yours back up Robin.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, can't get rid of this stinking cold, got a cracked bleeding nose now (I'm such a sensitive flower even tissues irritate my skin), it looks very attractive all bright red and flaky...delightful.  4.9 this morning, after a proper yo yo day yesterday up to double figures, down to my boots, back up to double figures.  I'm guessing that's another Lantus v Tresiba change, on the evil Lantus I just went hypo when ill (mostly) which made me feel worse, with Tresiba I feel better despite popping a 15 after lunch, with a rapid drop to 4.7 within two hours.  Who'd have thought one insulin could make such a difference, not I Mr Fox, not I 

Hope everyone has good figures today and we see some more sunshine to see us through the long winter months...did I mention I've nearly finished my Christmas shopping....it's a disease!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me today after a double hypo rollercoaster in the night.

I hope your nose improves quickly KookyC, that shopping situation certainly does sound alarming, can you get treatment?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today

Is the red nose part of the Christmas theme Kooky? Ouch!


----------



## Stitch147

16.2 for me this morning. Off to the dr's tomorrow afternoon with my BG readings for the last 3 weeks to see what they say.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 6.8.  Early start today Back to addenbrookes with daughter for shoulder surgery. Hopefully home tomor.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Mine is 5.5 today, how suspicious, I favour .2 .4 and .6....tis a mystery . I'm getting quite fond of my day glow nose, it's a talking point 

Hope it goes well with your daughters shoulder Linda


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all - 14.4 for me this morning which is no surprise!

Hope the surgery goes well for your daughter Lindarose!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me...woke up to more fog but fortunately it hasn't extended to the brain yet this morning! 

Hope the surgery goes well Linda (hard to ever see our kids suffer) and hope you're not transmitting any cyber viruses kooky. Poor you!

I made a stab at Chrimbo shopping yesterday and it has to go back today. Was on the wrong size hanger! Vouchers are so much easier!


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou all very much for good wishes. She's in theatre now The hardest part is seeing her struggle with anxiety and panic. Wish I could have had it done for her But looking forward to getting her home


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, another 5.5 today, a cracked and bloody nose now and a hideous cough to boot.  This cold virus is playing merry hell with me this week.  I don't usually get a stunner like this till mid winter   flu jab on Saturday, DSN today but pretty sure I'm not still contagious.  Amigo I put up a cyber cold shield before posting so everyone is safe 

Linda hope your daughter is calmer, and all fixed now and is or soon will be tucked up in her own bed.  Rosie any joy from those medical folks about those high blood sugar yet?

On the Christmas shopping front Boots have sent my advantage card vouchers now so it's officially Christmas, soon they'll be playing slade at full volume and peddling the mince pies.  This year I will have a gingerbread latte, I was too scared to try so much sugar last year (well so much insulin to be precise), this year I'll just wear a jelly baby necklace


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 here. Back to work today - it seems I'm teaching mostly tiny children this year, which is a challenge to my patience and my BGs!

Hope your daughter's feeling ok today, Lindarose.

Away with you, Kooky's pesky cold!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.3 this morning  Surgery went very well but it's been a difficult anxious time since we left home yesterday morning and had a main road closed so had to find our way via bury st Edmunds! Anyway hoping to leave here soon and get home. 
Your morning readings do make me smile Kooky! Not so much the readings as the accompanying message 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.5 step today KookyC if I may as long as your cyber cold and red nose shield is working


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me this morning, just popped down to the surgery for a flu jab and was in and out in seconds!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 16.2 for me this morning. Hoping the increased dosage will start to do its magic soon.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! 12.6 for me today. Rang the practice nurse at my GPs re sugar levels and she said she isn't worried they're so high. Even though my GP wants to put me on another medication. I wish they'd speak to each other about what's happening. Anyway, I had to cancel my appointment this week with the GP due to mandatory basic life support training at uni. Rearranged for Tuesday so we'll see! 

Kooky, your morning post has filled me with dread - Christmas already!? I can't cope with Christmas yet! Last year, I felt SO prepared having done all my Christmas shopping by the beginning of December!

Re the flu jab guys, The nurse did say I now needed to get mine every year. Do i make an appointment or do I just turn up?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning. Sorry about the red konk kooky! I hate that...hope you pick up soon.

Glad your daughter is ok now Linda. Sometimes the worst part of hospital visits is the journey and the parking! 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Robin

Re the flu jab guys, The nurse did say I now needed to get mine every year. Do i make an appointment or do I just turn up?

It depends what arrangements your surgery makes, so you'll need to ask! Ours seemed to change the system every year, sometimes they send letters out, sometimes not, sometimes they have an appointments system and sometimes it's turn up and queue. The other option for people with health conditions, I gather, is to have a free one at a local pharmacy, I don't know what proof of entitlement you have to take along though. Our local pharmacy is saying it can do them free for people like diabetics, but not for the over 65s, who have to go to the gp surgery.


----------



## Stitch147

Flu jabs at my surgery are being done while I'm away, but my workplace do them during October and November for all staff.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today - suspected I might have one of 'those' hypos last night (4.0 before bed), so topped up before bed with a slice of cheese on toast. It seems to have done the trick


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone. 9.7 for me. Why do I insist on doing little diabetes experiments the week before my A1c blood test?!? Ho hum....

Hope the weekend is nice and relaxing for everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today - suspected I might have one of 'those' hypos last night (4.0 before bed), so topped up before bed with a slice of cheese on toast. It seems to have done the trick



Nicely done.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.2 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.3 today and just knocked up a batch of almond butter cups with dark chocolate and peanut tops, they're top of the hit list for homemade Christmas chocolate gifts this year.  Need to track down some seriously good white chocolate and edible gold leaf for the proper batches of course.  Nephews and Godson didn't even know they were eating a low carb, nutrient dense treat, which is always a good sign 

Will need to seek out some sudafed today, I think my sinuses might actually explode soon, and that can't possibly end well, what with all that fuss and mess, and it will most probably interfere with my planned soup and bread making activities


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 for me today.

My bg is rising just reading about your homemade chocolates KookyC, yum  Exploding sinuses and soup not so appealing though


----------



## Robin

4.3 this morning. Goodness, everyone's up bright and early today. Kooky, have you tried steaming your face over a bowl of hot water with a couple of drops of tea tree oil in it? Certainly helps clear me out. I used to do it over a mixing bowl, with a towel over my head, but Ive got a proper facial sauna thingy from Boots these days, that has an alternative contraption that just fits over your nose and mouth, which stops my glasses getting steamed up!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. Another 16.6 for me today!!! (please start coming down, please)


----------



## Amigo

I'm salivating reading about your delicious choccies kooky. Is the recipe anywhere?
Sorry you've still got the dreaded lergy though.

I'm a 7.1 too today Linda...bit high for me so wondering if the meter has detected something before my realisation has caught up. Lot of nocturnal visits though at the moment.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.2 house special today after a very confusing afternoon/evening blood sugar wise.  Patty must have decided to treat me to a house spec to say sorry 

Amigo I'll post the recipes soon for the low carb/slow carb treats, I'm going to try sweet potato brownies today I think.  I'm really passionate about good food and don't really see why "sweet treats" can't be good for you too.  It's just that manufacturers make puddings and sweet foods out of muck that has no nutritional value.  Ooh I'm ranting now.  The recipe for the almond butter bars is on here somewhere (I posted it but can't find it now ) I just adapted it after I made the first batch.  They can be made with non-nutritive sweetener if preferred but I can't do sweetener my taste buds protest!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today after a 6.9 before bed, I'll take that sort of stability!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 here


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. Up and about early today! 13.8 for me, have a good weekend


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.2 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.6 for me, no idea  5.9 before bed. Where is that Diabetes fairy? She's gone off radar since announcing her world tour and I need words....

Lovely HS KookyC , lovely bg stability Northerner


----------



## Amigo

Nice HS kooky! Look forward to seeing your recipes, I quite agree about sweetie treats needing to be more nutritional. It's so hard seeing the shops filling up with goodies as this will be my first diabetic Christmas

Same level as you again this morning Linda at 6.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 3.6 before bed so had what I thought was a significant amount of carbs, given that I had no insulin - a jelly baby and two energy bars - but woke a couple of hours later and tested: 3.6 again! Well, I probably avoided something much lower, but these hypos are so puzzling!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  
A shocking 7.5 today and no idea why You'de better not copy me with that one Amigo!
Well done Northerner on keeping in control when BGs do weird and not so wonderful things!


----------



## Amigo

Oh that's a bit high for you Linda and I won't copy this morning if you don't mind 

A 6.3 for me....

Those hypos must be so challenging and inexplicable at times northerner


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 3.6 before bed so had what I thought was a significant amount of carbs, given that I had no insulin - a jelly baby and two energy bars - but woke a couple of hours later and tested: 3.6 again! Well, I probably avoided something much lower, but these hypos are so puzzling!


Another case of 'Just when you thought you'd got it nailed'...The weird hypos will probably disappear just as mysteriously as they came. Like my Dawn Phenomenon. It's been driving me mad all summer, I can wake at 4.5 and be 7-9 ish by the time I've got up and gone downstairs. Now suddenly, it's vanished. I woke at 4.4 this morning, and I'm still only 5.3 two hours (and a cup of tea and a read of the papers) later. And it's not just because it's Sunday, I've been like it all week.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today, flu jab on Saturday played with my BGs yesterday I think since all seems to have calmed now.  Sadly this stinking cold still has a tight hold on me, I either seem to avoid colds completely or get every sniffle going, looks like it's going to be a sudafed snorting year then :eek


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.4 today, flu jab on Saturday played with my BGs yesterday I think since all seems to have calmed now.  Sadly this stinking cold still has a tight hold on me, I either seem to avoid colds completely or get every sniffle going, looks like it's going to be a sudafed snorting year then :eek



Hope you recover quickly KookyCat  6.9 for me this morning, after last night's 'incident'


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a slightly better 7.1 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Hope everyone's ready to start the new week - warm and wet here with the promise of sunshine.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Hope you recover quickly KookyCat  6.9 for me this morning, after last night's 'incident'



Good work master Northerner that's a very acceptable waking figure after one of those nights 

LindaRose looks like your falling a bit now, hope it carries on moving down for you


----------



## Flower

Good morning everyone  5.1 for me after cramp down my leg under a plaster cast in the night Ouch . Apologies for any unladylike language floating around at 3 am.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  5.1 for me after cramp down my leg under a plaster cast in the night Ouch . Apologies for any unladylike language floating around at 3 am.



Ouch!  You're perfectly entitled to explete to your heart's content if it helps!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Would prefer lower but I think my liver likes to play through the night!

Glad you're getting your 'equilibrium' back northerner.


----------



## Stitch147

16 for me again this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.5 today, Robin have you sent me your dawn phenomena . High for me but I had a hypo drench last night, I wanted to try chicken in white wine sauce again just to see if it made me go hypo overnight, yep it did.  I guess not enough of the alcohol is burned off, I make tomato sauce with red wine and that doesn't have the same effect but it's cooked for a lot longer.  Ho hum white wine sauce off the menu then


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Don't you just hate taking things off the menu? If I marinade chicken fillets in paprika, or last night's Lebanese "rub" (cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, chilli, etc.) my BG goes thru the roof. Ho hum indeed!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.1 here.
> 
> Don't you just hate taking things off the menu? If I marinade chicken fillets in paprika, or last night's Lebanese "rub" (cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, chilli, etc.) my BG goes thru the roof. Ho hum indeed!



Yes!  Especially when on paper it shouldn't be a problem.  Might try it one more time with some quinoa and see if the extended release helps.  Problem is I get less keen on carb as the day goes on, but my body gets more keen in processing it.  Now that's irony


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . And 6.7 today after a night shift


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 for me , no hypo, no leg cramps, things are looking bright !


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me , no hypo, no leg cramps, things are looking bright !



Excellent news Flower! The Diabetes Fairy is trying to butter you up before her visit!


----------



## Flower

It did cross my mind after her meddling the previous night.  I don't forgive 37 years of diabetes trials that easily! A lot more buttering up is required


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a disappointing 18.9 for me this morning!!! Just when I thought things were improving.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a disappointing 18.9 for me this morning!!! Just when I thought things were improving.



Sorry to hear this Stitch, that's pretty high for a waking reading  When are you due to see the doctor again? What medication are you on currently?


----------



## Amigo

A welcome 5.9 for me this rainy morning.

Sorry to hear that stitch...time to give the doc a ring I think


----------



## Stitch147

I saw the dr last wednesday and took along my BG readings to show her and my dosage of metformin was upped. I was on 500mg twice a day, im now on the max dose, 2000mg a day, 2 tablets after breakfast and 2 after dinner. Most mornings im around the 16 level. Not due back at dr's now until december! Which will be for my 3 month review


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I saw the dr last wednesday and took along my BG readings to show her and my dosage of metformin was upped. I was on 500mg twice a day, im now on the max dose, 2000mg a day, 2 tablets after breakfast and 2 after dinner. Most mornings im around the 16 level. Not due back at dr's now until december! Which will be for my 3 month review



If you see no significant improvement after a couple of weeks, don't wait until December. Metformin alone is unlikely to bring your levels down by much more than 10-20% as far as I know, which will still leave things pretty high. Remember, it's your health so don't be led by them if you are not seeing improvement - pester them!


----------



## Robin

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.5 today, Robin have you sent me your dawn phenomena . High for me but I had a hypo drench last night, I wanted to try chicken in white wine sauce again just to see if it made me go hypo overnight, yep it did.  I guess not enough of the alcohol is burned off, I make tomato sauce with red wine and that doesn't have the same effect but it's cooked for a lot longer.  Ho hum white wine sauce off the menu then


Not my DP, Kooky, it was back firmly residing with me this morning. 7.30 am, 5.4, 8.30 am, 7.3 and an upwards arrow on the Libre screen! Plus the low point of the night has shifted from 3am to 6am for the last week, irrespective of what happens once I wake up. Ho hum, can't wait to lecture the Diabetes Fairy when I get my hands on her.
Adding some Quinoa to your white wine sauce seems a good idea. I get my steadiest overnight pattern after my sausage and puy lentil casserole. Much steadier than when I've low carbed for evening meal.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I woke up with a 21.3 today. Been comfort eating past few days though so my own fault

Seeing the doctor today for fasting blood tests and new meds! Fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I woke up with a 21.3 today. Been comfort eating past few days though so my own fault
> 
> Seeing the doctor today for fasting blood tests and new meds! Fingers crossed



Good luck with the appointment, I hope they provide you with something that will actually help this time!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Yes!  Especially when on paper it shouldn't be a problem.  Might try it one more time with some quinoa and see if the extended release helps.  Problem is I get less keen on carb as the day goes on, but my body gets more keen in processing it.  Now that's irony



A-ha, maybe that's the answer! - eat low-GI carb with my spicy (and nicey) meals...thanks Kooky!


----------



## AJLang

I haven't been posting because my BG's have been all over the place - combination of starting University and birthday plus whatever else it decides to throw into the mix. I will start trying to post again tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I haven't been posting because my BG's have been all over the place - combination of starting University and birthday plus whatever else it decides to throw into the mix. I will start trying to post again tomorrow



No worries Amanda, it's a bit of a whirlwind for you right now! I hope things settle as you establish more of a routine  Not that I want your life to be boring, of course, but you know what I mean!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan, I know exactly what you mean. I need to get the balance right between enjoying a great life but having good BGs - my body is too old to take any chances with


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Well the gastroparesis is definitely having fun with me. Usually I need to have all of my evening meal on extended wave for six hours to avoid hypos, but last night the BG decided to climb and climb after the meal finishing at 13 I corrected and have woken up at 6.0 this morning


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today and rattling with antibiotics, this cold has officially felled me, ruddy sinus infection.  Tsk.  That explains why I've been so toasty warm then, also means I had my flu jab whilst running a temperature which is apparently not ideal oops


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well the gastroparesis is definitely having fun with me. Usually I need to have all of my evening meal on extended wave for six hours to avoid hypos, but last night the BG decided to climb and climb after the meal finishing at 13. I corrected and have woken up at 6.0 this morning



Good work on the correction Amanda 



KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.1 today and rattling with antibiotics, this cold has officially felled me, ruddy sinus infection.  Tsk.  That explains why I've been so toasty warm then, also means I had my flu jab whilst running a temperature which is apparently not ideal oops



Oh no! I hope you are feeling much better very soon! 5.6 for me today after another incident-free night


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good work on the correction Amanda
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hope you are feeling much better very soon! 5.6 for me today after another incident-free night



Yay to the incident free night, that's what we like to hear


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.  

It's bloomin' typical - today is A1c (etc) blood test day, but I had a hypo at 5 am so can't go to the health centre "en ayunas" (no food). Will have to try again tomorrow! 

Must ask Dr Boots why the rest of Europe doesn't have to be "en ayunas" for blood tests - it's stressful! I'm knackered...

Hope those antibiotics work asap, Kooky.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> It's bloomin' typical - today is A1c (etc) blood test day, but I had a hypo at 5 am so can't go to the health centre "en ayunas" (no food). Will have to try again tomorrow!
> 
> Must ask Dr Boots why the rest of Europe doesn't have to be "en ayunas" for blood tests - it's stressful! I'm knackered...
> 
> Hope those antibiotics work asap, Kooky.



HbA1c doesn't need to be "en ayunas", it doesn't make any difference what you have eaten before it  Some other tests may be affected though e.g. cholesterol.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 for me today after my pump suspended twice in the night to avoid hypos. Just off to have serious words with the D Fairy as she is currently sitting in my kitchen looking all innocent.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today after my pump suspended twice in the night to avoid hypos. Just off to have serious words with the D Fairy as she is currently sitting in my kitchen looking all innocent.



It looks like that lecture I gave her before she set off didn't quite sink in! Don't mince your words, she has to learn acceptable behaviour!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today after my pump suspended twice in the night to avoid hypos. Just off to have serious words with the D Fairy as she is currently sitting in my kitchen looking all innocent.


And is she looking slightly out of breath? I reckon she flitted over to my side of the Cotswolds in the early hours, I was 6.7 on the Libre at 6am,(having been in the 4s all night), and 4.9 at 7.15, a sort of reverse dawn phenomenon, a first for me.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good work on the correction Amanda
> 5.6 for me today after another incident-free night


Thank you Alan. I'm glad that you had a better night


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  A 7.4 today Could be stress related as lots going on here (as usual) and it takes its toll I think. 
Hope those meds soon kick in Kooky and you feel much better. 
That fairy has got a nerve Will she survive her travels!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone  A 7.4 today Could be stress related as lots going on here (as usual) and it takes its toll I think.
> Hope those meds soon kick in Kooky and you feel much better.
> That fairy has got a nerve Will she survive her travels!!!



Hope you get a chance for some rest and relaxation Lindarose, and bring those levels back down a bit


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 13.4 for me today. As apprehensive as I am about my new medications and them possibly causing hypos, I'm looking forward to seeing numbers less than 10!!


----------



## Amigo

Morning one and all...lots going on for everybody so sending best wishes for whatever challenge you have going on at the moment....misbehaving pumps, naughty livers, even naughtier Fairy activity, stress, rotten colds....all in the day of a diabetic it seems 

I'm 6.4 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, sorry for the late post, mine was 15.7 this morning. Better than yesterday and my lowest reading so far!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, 13.4 for me today. As apprehensive as I am about my new medications and them possibly causing hypos, I'm looking forward to seeing numbers less than 10!!



Im looking forward to that day too!!!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> HbA1c doesn't need to be "en ayunas", it doesn't make any difference what you have eaten before it  Some other tests may be affected though e.g. cholesterol.



Cholesterol's being tested (borderline high in April), and testing for coeliacs too. Next Tuesday it is then!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  It's a 7.0 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 16.1 for me today. 
You might not hear much from me for the next 2 weeks as I am off on my hols. I fly off to California tomorrow morning. So stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Have a brilliant holiday Stitch.
Good morning everyone. 6.3 for me after a hypo which required 30g carb. According to the Libre I was between 2.9 and 3.9 continually from 10pm to 3am and that was with a 6 hour extended bolus for a carefully carb counted meal.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 16.1 for me today.
> You might not hear much from me for the next 2 weeks as I am off on my hols. I fly off to California tomorrow morning. So stay safe and healthy everyone.



You too Stitch, have a great time - watch out for those carbs! 



AJLang said:


> Have a brilliant holiday Stitch.
> Good morning everyone. 6.3 for me after a hypo which required 30g carb. According to the Libre I was between 2.9 and 3.9 continually from 10pm to 3am and that was with a 6 hour extended bolus for a carefully carb counted meal.



Goodness, so unpredictable - you do a terrific job though Amanda, in spite of these problems with your recalcitrant digestive system!  Are you sure you don't qualify for a CGMS that would give you an alarm? Might be worth pushing fr one again.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. A great suggestion about the CGMs but I haven't got a chance. I've asked before and have been told no. When I was worried about hypos before their only suggestion was to run BGs higher. This is a clinic that won't replace the pump until it has broken down, even when the warranty has expired


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.



Ooo, snap! 6.1 here too. Morning all.

Enjoy, Stitch!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.9 for me today after cramp down my calf under my plaster cast again. Owww


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. A great suggestion about the CGMs but I haven't got a chance. I've asked before and have been told no. When I was worried about hypos before their only suggestion was to run BGs higher. This is a clinic that won't replace the pump until it has broken down, even when the warranty has expired



I wonder if INPUT can offer any further advice? Might be worth seeing what they say - they might be able to suggest another clinic or something. The advice you have been given totally ignores the effects of your gastroparesis - you can go to bed on a higher number but it can turn out to be totally irrelevant - this should be taken into account! Grr!

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today after cramp down my calf under my plaster cast again. Owww



Owww!!  Has that Fairy learned nothing?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Owww!!  Has that Fairy learned nothing?


Ouch, Flower. Though the Fairy was obviously too busy tormenting you to go on any nocturnal ramblings, I had the steadiest night for a long time, woke at 4.7 at 6.30, still 4.7 at 7.30, and only 5.3 just now, when I've been up an hour and had a cup of tea.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I wonder if INPUT can offer any further advice? Might be worth seeing what they say - they might be able to suggest another clinic or something. The advice you have been given totally ignores the effects of your gastroparesis - you can go to bed on a higher number but it can turn out to be totally irrelevant - this should be taken into account! Grr!
> 
> http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/



Thanks Northerner I will think about it but I think the NICE diabetic guidelines for gastroparesis recommend a puréed diet, which I'm not prepared to do if I can help it, but which hospitals may want me to do before exploring more expensive options.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northerner I will think about it but I think the NICE diabetic guidelines for gastroparesis recommend a puréed diet, which I'm not prepared to do if I can help it, but which hospitals may want me to do before exploring more expensive options.



I can understand your reluctance, but I would counter their argument with the fact that that would have a real effect on your quality of life  Grr! You'd have one today if it was down to me!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Ouch, Flower. Though the Fairy was obviously too busy tormenting you to go on any nocturnal ramblings, I had the steadiest night for a long time, woke at 4.7 at 6.30, still 4.7 at 7.30, and only 5.3 just now, when I've been up an hour and had a cup of tea.



Goodness, that really is steady as she goes! Long may it continue!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I can understand your reluctance, but I would counter their argument with the fact that that would have a real effect on your quality of life  Grr! You'd have one today if it was down to me!


Thank you Alan I feel so rough today.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan I feel so rough today.



Hope you feel better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. The hugs are appreciated


----------



## Amigo

A steady 6.4 for me 

Have a lovely holiday Stich 

Sorry to hear of your difficulties AJ and cramp under a plaster cast sounds awful flower! It's bad enough just getting cramp under the duvet and I'm plagued with it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  a house special 5.2 for me today - ages since I had one of those!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Congratulations on your house special Northerner
Had 4 units instead of 5 units of insulin for my dinner as a six hour extended bolus 
9pm 9.1 - higher than I like but after yesterday didn't want to take any chances
1.30am 4.7 - had coke, stopped the remaining extended bolus which was  0.6 units and cut 2 units off my basal for the time period 2am-6am
Doing all of this I should have woken up in the teens
6am 6.3 - good result but a lot of work to achieve it


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear of your difficulties AJ


Thank you Amigo


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Congratulations on your house special Northerner
> Had 4 units instead of 5 units of insulin for my dinner as a six hour extended bolus
> 9pm 9.1 - higher than I like but after yesterday didn't want to take any chances
> 1.30am 4.7 - had coke, stopped the remaining extended bolus which was  0.6 units and cut 2 units off my basal for the time period 2am-6am
> Doing all of this I should have woken up in the teens
> 6am 6.3 - good result but a lot of work to achieve it



You did a sterling job Amanda!  Someone without your knowledge and application would have really struggled.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  I really appreciate the compliment


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  It's a 7.2 today. 
Well done on the HS Northerner They have been abit elusive of late!
And glad you woke up with a good result Amanda You deserve it It didn't come easy


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.

Always good to see a House Special Northerner and well done on getting a good result after your all your hard work Amanda


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A mind-bending 16.5 here. I'm all over the place at the moment. It's hard not to let it get me down...I hope everyone else's diabetes is behaving this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Just read the Diabetes Fairy blog - Diabetic Jenga hahahaha! - thanks Flower for cheering me up.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A mind-bending 16.5 here. I'm all over the place at the moment. It's hard not to let it get me down...I hope everyone else's diabetes is behaving this morning.



Goodness!  What was your bedtime reading? Do you think it might be a rebound high from a hypo?


----------



## Amigo

Morning and a 6.8 here.

Well done with the HS Northerner!  I've only ever once had a 5.2 and I was on holiday with no wifi connection so I couldn't post it. Drat! Lol

You did well to wrestle the D fairy into submission AJ and that's a biggie for you Bloden. Hope that can be sorted quickly for you.

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Pine Marten

Well done, Northerner! 

I had a lovely 5.1 this morning after a few days of high 5s (so to speak!) and low 6s.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Goodness! What was your bedtime reading? Do you think it might be a rebound high from a hypo?



The Libre says 'no' - it wasn't a rebound. I was 10.8 at bedtime. It must've been the (tiny amount of) pasta I had for dinner digesting excruciatingly slowly all night long.  That's off the menu then, in the evening at least!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 6.8 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  11.1 here. Oooo, it's a challenge sometimes, isn't it?

Off to the reno house today for a bit of cleaning. It's in a beautiful area - think of the Pembrokeshire coast in the sunshine and you're there.  

Hope everyone else has a good one!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  11.1 here. Oooo, it's a challenge sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> Off to the reno house today for a bit of cleaning. It's in a beautiful area - think of the Pembrokeshire coast in the sunshine and you're there.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good one!



I bet that cleaning will bring your levels down a bit! That's the main reason I try and avoid it!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning house special 5.2 today, and still the uber super cold continues, it's like the engine that could, it just keeps going.  Even the antibiotics can't stem the flow.  My snoz is now so sore I wince when breathing


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning house special 5.2 today, and still the uber super cold continues, it's like the engine that could, it just keeps going.  Even the antibiotics can't stem the flow.  My snoz is now so sore I wince when breathing



Sorry to hear this KookyCat  Terrific to get a HS in the face of it though!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thank you for your lovely comments yesterday. Bloden I hope that your levels even out quickly. KookyCat I hope that you feel much better very quickly.
Well my roller coaster continues. After my lovely start yesterday I climbed into the teens late yesterday morning for no reason. I corrected and when I got home I was 8.0 so I did the correction recommended by my bolus wizard. But then had to have quite a lot of Lucozade before dinner to stay in the 5's. Went to bed at 5.7 but panicked at 1.30 when I was 5.0 that I might go hypo so I stopped my extended bolus and had some Coke. That was a mistake because at 5.15 I was 7.4 and when I woke up 8.9.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Thank you for your lovely comments yesterday. Bloden I hope that your levels even out quickly. KookyCat I hope that you feel much better very quickly.
> Well my roller coaster continues. After my lovely start yesterday I climbed into the teens late yesterday morning for no reason. I corrected and when I got home I was 8.0 so I did the correction recommended by my bolus wizard. But then had to have quite a lot of Lucozade before dinner to stay in the 5's. Went to bed at 5.7 but panicked at 1.30 when I was 5.0 that I might go hypo so I stopped my extended bolus and had some Coke. That was a mistake because at 5.15 I was 7.4 and when I woke up 8.9.



That sounds well-managed to me Amanda - there was a very high risk of a hypo, given your experiences in the evening, and it looks like you only slightly overtreated, which is not an exact science anyway, so well done!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.1 for me after an early morning encounter with a massive, scary spider in the kitchen. I think adrenalin pushed my levels up so that I could run away! It's in the vacuum cleaner now thank goodness.

I hope everyone manages to have a good weekend and bg levels start to behave a bit better


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> That sounds well-managed to me Amanda - there was a very high risk of a hypo, given your experiences in the evening, and it looks like you only slightly overtreated, which is not an exact science anyway, so well done!


Thank you Alan Maybe I'm trying to be too much of a perfectionist


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan Maybe I'm trying to be too much of a perfectionist



It's hard not to be!


----------



## AJLang

Very true


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I was 12.7when i woke up this morning - still high but hopefully when the gliclazide kicks in I'll be better. (Although I've read that sertraline raises your BS so maybe I'll be at a stalemate!) ugh this diabetes thing is so confusing


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  9.1 for me after an early morning encounter with a massive, scary spider in the kitchen. I think adrenalin pushed my levels up so that I could run away! It's in the vacuum cleaner now thank goodness.
> 
> I hope everyone manages to have a good weekend and bg levels start to behave a bit better



A leaving present from the Fairy, perhaps? I wouldn't put it past her (although secretly she told me she's got a bit of a soft spot for you now )


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, I was 12.7when i woke up this morning - still high but hopefully when the gliclazide kicks in I'll be better. (Although I've read that sertraline raises your BS so maybe I'll be at a stalemate!) ugh this diabetes thing is so confusing



Much better than the 18s you were getting, though - hope you get to see further improvements very soon 

The trouble with diabetes is that it is so bound up in everything else that is going on with us - that's what makes it so difficult and confusing at times


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Much better than the 18s you were getting, though - hope you get to see further improvements very soon
> 
> The trouble with diabetes is that it is so bound up in everything else that is going on with us - that's what makes it so difficult and confusing at times



I hadn't realised just how complicated it all is. When I think back over the previous year or so, I've been very poorly physically and I've realised that it was probably all interlinked with the diabetes. Even little things like I got an insect bite on my leg two months ago and it's still not healed 100%!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I hadn't realised just how complicated it all is. When I think back over the previous year or so, I've been very poorly physically and I've realised that it was probably all interlinked with the diabetes. Even little things like I got an insect bite on my leg two months ago and it's still not healed 100%!



That's one of the first things I noticed after diagnosis - things take so much longer to heal. Things should improve though when your levels are under better control


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today. I was 5.5 before bed, but because I had done quite a bit of gardening and had a couple of hypos (of course!) I was cautious and had some cheese on toast to top myself up - it seems to have worked!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner I'm so pleased that you had such a good night after the gardening
Good morning everyone. 2.9 for me and a sore throat - probably not helped by dancing and singing at an Abba show last night


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Northerner I'm so pleased that you had such a good night after the gardening
> Good morning everyone. 2.9 for me and a sore throat - probably not helped by dancing and singing at an Abba show last night



Oh dear! Hope you levels stabilise and you feel better soon - I wondered why I could hear ABBA songs somewhere off to the North last night!


----------



## AJLang

Lol was that oh dear to my singing I was one of only three people dancing to the song Eagle  It was a good night.  I think I will crawl back under my duvet in a minute


----------



## KookyCat

Morning a 5.6 today, and super cold virus is hanging on in there, if I wasn't in awe of its dogged determination I'd be quite angry with it now!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 7.1 today after a nice lay in 

That cold is heading for a place in the Guinness book of records Kooky. Definitely out staying it's welcome. And hope you soon get a bit higher readings Flower.


----------



## Amigo

I had a lay in too and woke up to a slightly higher 6.9. That'll teach me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.7 today, it seems super cold might have been gazumped by uber cold.  It seemed it was on its way out and then yesterday I had the predictable "I'm getting a cold" blood sugar madness, and this morning I have an actively stuffed up nose (as opposed to the after affects of an actively stuffed up nose).  Did I tell you that the cold virus is my nemesis.  It's going to be one of those years 

I'm blaming my godson for this one though, he's been like a snot monster for the last week and he gave me those puppy dog "I need a hug eyes", I must learn to be more Cruella and say no to all human contact, yes that's the key


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 2.4 No flipping pattern.  I cut my extended bolus and went to bed at 6.8.  According to the Libre I was between 9 and 10 at 1am (this was when I was having hypos earlier in the week) but then there is a very steep drop down to 3 at about 3am. According to the Libre I remained hypo until I woke up at 5.30 with hypo symptoms and a 2.4.  The hypos are happening at different times of the night and with no pattern.  I know that it is the gastroparesis, I know that my local clinic will only refer me to the diabetes gastroparesis "specialist" who will only recommend a liquid diet. It was hard enough getting the pump.  Not her fault - and this is with me having two different hospitalss treating me.  She has patients with gastroparesis that is much worse than I have and cannot get the equipment that she needs for them.
Thank goodness so much that I will have hypo symptoms but I'm getting worn out with these hypos and the way that they are affecting my sleep - especially adding in the CFS/ME and now being at university. Oh well onward and upward


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I'm sorry that you're still suffering.  Big hugs


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.

Really sorry to hear you are both suffering, KookyCat and Amanda


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.1 here. It's a holiday here today - a great way to start the week IMHO.

I hope things improve for you both asap, AJ and Kooky.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.0 today. Just couldn't quite make it into the 6's
Hope things soon improve for you Kooky and Amanda. It must be starting to get you both down. 
Enjoy your holiday Bloden. All weeks should start with a day off!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 today, the temperature is starting to drop and so are my basal needs overnight, time for tweaking again 

I hope things improve for you Amanda it sounds such a rollercoaster and I hope your nose situation get better too KookyC.


----------



## Robin

5.5 for me this lovely sunny morning.
Kooky, one cold on top of another, that's just not fair! 
AJ, sorry to hear you're wrestling with numbers at the moment.(numbers just autocorrected to 'no beers' good job I spotted that! Though maybe beer is the answer!)
Hope things improve quickly for both of you.


----------



## Amigo

6.2 for me this rather foggy morning. 

Sending best wishes to kooky and AJ and anyone having a struggle at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today. Why? Because I woke up last night to a 1.8, grrr!!  Three jelly babies, a fruit biscuit and a slice of cheese on toast was obviously a slight over-treatment  No hypos at all yesterday and went to bed on a 5.8, so no apparent reason.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner I'm so sorry that you woke up to a 1.8, that's awful
I went to bed with a 90% basal and then reduced it to 80% at 1am and woke up at 6.8. Would be pleased except I've had a really bad stomach and still don't don't feel great so I can't go to attend my first press release as a trainee journalist. I don't think the tutor will be impressed


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Northerner I'm so sorry that you woke up to a 1.8, that's awful
> I went to bed with a 90% basal and then reduced it to 80% at 1am and woke up at 6.8. Would be pleased except I've had a really bad stomach and still don't don't feel great so I can't go to attend my first press release as a trainee journalist. I don't think the tutor will be impressed



It can't be helped Amanda, I hope you feel much better soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner I just get fed up with my stupid body. Have you any thoughts about what caused your 1.8?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner I just get fed up with my stupid body. Have you any thoughts about what caused your 1.8?



None at all  The only pattern I can detect is that they usually happen around 7-8 hours after my last injection, so maybe on occasions that bolus is lasting much longer than usual. Very unpredictable though, nearly a fortnight since it last happened.


----------



## AJLang

It's horrible when there is no reason. I hope you have a better night tonight.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> It's horrible when there is no reason. I hope you have a better night tonight.



Thanks Amanda


----------



## Robin

5.9 for me today. Sorry you're still having problems, AJ. 
Northerner, if it was your bolus lasting longer than usual, wouldn't it have been feeding in less insulin per hour, so you'd have noticed a rise before bed? A bolus is a bolus, in terms of quantity, however long it takes to get into the system. But I can't come up with an alternative suggestion, I'm afraid, it's baffling.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 for me today.

I'm glad you are alright after that low Northerner, it really is a who knows why when you don't have basal to blame. I hope things stabilise for you Amanda, you are having a rough time at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.9 for me today. Sorry you're still having problems, AJ.
> Northerner, if it was your bolus lasting longer than usual, wouldn't it have been feeding in less insulin per hour, so you'd have noticed a rise before bed? A bolus is a bolus, in terms of quantity, however long it takes to get into the system. But I can't come up with an alternative suggestion, I'm afraid, it's baffling.



Yes, I agree, that's why I don't really have much confidence in that theory. My readings yesterday were 5.0, 5.7, 5.8, 5.6, 5.8 and...1.8 



Flower said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today.
> 
> I'm glad you are alright after that low Northerner, it really is a who knows why when you don't have basal to blame. I hope things stabilise for you Amanda, you are having a rough time at the moment



Thanks Flower


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Robin and Flower x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and sorry you've had a bad night Northerner. And Amanda I really feel for you missing out on press release today Do hope you feel much better soon. 
I'm 7.1 this morning. I'm still working as normal but have an insuffiency fracture of my knee caused by osteoporosis (found out after mri scan few weeks ago) and finding things more difficult with the pain. It's a concern that as I'm not so mobile I can't do as much exercise to help insulin resistance. Always something isn't there!


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear you're still having problems, Northerner and AJ. 

Morning all. A lovely 7.1 here - for my 2nd attempt at fasting blood tests! Well, turns out I wasn't even on the list, but luckily I had a photocopy of the referral notes with me...it pays to be anal sometimes! 

I wonder what other surprises are in store this foggy Tuesday 13th (Spanish Fri 13th)...


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and sorry you've had a bad night Northerner. And Amanda I really feel for you missing out on press release today Do hope you feel much better soon.
> I'm 7.1 this morning. I'm still working as normal but have an insuffiency fracture of my knee caused by osteoporosis (found out after mri scan few weeks ago) and finding things more difficult with the pain. It's a concern that as I'm not so mobile I can't do as much exercise to help insulin resistance. Always something isn't there!



Ooo, poor you, Lindarose. What did the doctor say about it?


----------



## Lindarose

I was seen in rheumatology and the dr rang me at home after the scan Suggested (not for the first time) I have biphosphonates but typical me im so afraid of potential side effects which can be nasty. Got to go back end November I'm surprised I didn't have to stop walking but thank goodness that's not the case though it's not easy.


----------



## Bloden

I hate taking tablets too...hopefully they can find a solution that suits you in November. You can always exercise your upper body sitting in a chair (been reading Sheri Colberg's "7 Step Diabetes Plan" - she insists EVERYONE can do some form of exercise, bless her!).


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Bloden. Just hate being limited as I loved walking for pleasure as well as work but am wary now. It's not just knees that hurt so I'm having to be extra careful generally Ile have  a browse at the book too


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! I'm 16.9 today  I've got an appointment next Monday for another hba1c im assuming. Gutted its gone back up to almost 17


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone! I'm 16.9 today  I've got an appointment next Monday for another hba1c im assuming. Gutted its gone back up to almost 17



Sorry to hear this Rosie, like you I was hoping that the new meds would help. Be sure to discuss it at your appointment, and ask again if there is a possibility of Type 1. Gliclazide works by stimulating your pancreas to produce more insulin, which should bring your levels down, but it can't do that if your pancreas is unable to respond. It may just be that the dose isn't enough though. Whatever the case, it really is about time your GP recognised that things are going on a bit too long!


----------



## Amigo

I woke to a round 7 this morning. But have no sympathy (it's a bit high for me but not bad in the scheme of things) because my son baked scones yesterday and I went oink oink before bedtime! 

Hope things stabilise northerner and AJ and really sorry to hear about your knee Linda. I appreciate the limitations of joint problems (certainly put a dampener on my pole dancing ambitions!) 
(Sorry just my naughty humour...got to laugh or you'd cry!)

Aww just seen your post Rosie. What a disappointment for you! Back to that doc!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks guys - I'm back there Monday for the blood test so my blood sugars have got 6 days to lower before I go back. I'm now taking 80mg gliclazide but my GP said ideally she wants to put me on 160mg in a morning. I'm hoping that she'll do that and then my sugars will lower! I need a pancreas transplant


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. I went to be d higher, at 7.2, given the previous night's debacle, and it seems to have done the trick


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 today and a bit of a hypo drench last night, I'm guessing my winter adjustment of 1 extra unit has upset Patty, or it could just be this über cold virus which has clearly mutated into a fiendish horror whilst inside my Timmy body


----------



## KookyCat

just been catching up with everyone's comments for the last few days on the sparkly new forum, sounds like Notherner, Rosie, AJ and Linda have been having a rotten time, so just wanted to say, hope today is a better day, and everyone has staunchly middle ground numbers, all limbs and organs behave themselves, and the sun shines .  I'm asking the universe, because if you don't ask you don't get, and well you never know do you!


----------



## Lindarose

KookyCat said:


> just been catching up with everyone's comments for the last few days on the sparkly new forum, sounds like Notherner, Rosie, AJ and Linda have been having a rotten time, so just wanted to say, hope today is a better day, and everyone has staunchly middle ground numbers, all limbs and organs behave themselves, and the sun shines .  I'm asking the universe, because if you don't ask you don't get, and well you never know do you!


Good morning everyone and a happy 6.8 to celebrate the new forum  Jusr need a new phone now and I'm all set!
You don't ask for much do you Kooky! Ha ha Ile join you with the request though


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I'm 11.2 this morning which is one of the lowest I've had recently! Must be the new forum 

Have a good day everyone and let's hope the universe listens to Kooky!


----------



## Lindarose

That's much better Rosie Hope the numbers keep falling


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.3 here after a bee-a-uuutiful straight line (in range too!) all night long. That'll learn me to have a lie-in till 8.00. Pesky DP...


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a new look forum 5.2 House Special for me today.


----------



## Robin

Woo Hoo Flower, the first new forum house special! 4.7 for me, Dawn Phenomenon seems to be reined in at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, I'm 11.2 this morning which is one of the lowest I've had recently! Must be the new forum
> 
> 
> 
> Flower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning  It's a new look forum 5.2 House Special for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone and let's hope the universe listens to Kooky!
Click to expand...


Great results Rosie and Flower!  I've reported the Universe request, so hopefully the tech guys can get something sorted for us


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. My body still hates me. For the second night in a row I've had bad lower stomach problems which need to be near the toilet. This morning my lower stomach feels so bloated/distended. This has been going on for quite a while now off and on but this is one of the worse bouts so they've made me an appointment with emergency GP. It's not Gastroparesis because that is the upper stomach.
BG wise I had a bit too much Lucozade to prevent a hypo and was 11.3 before dinner at 8.30. Despite not correcting and setting a temp basal of 80% it went down and down and I woke up at 7am with 5.7.


----------



## Lindarose

That sounds horrible for you Amanda. Hopefully the doctor can give you something for the pain and sort things out You managed a good morning reading despite it all.


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> That sounds horrible for you Amanda. Hopefully the doctor can give you something for the pain and sort things out You managed a good morning reading despite it all.


Thanks very much LindaRose. Well done for your 6.8.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me too...seems a popular number this morning.

Hugs to all who are having a bad time at the moment x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

6.2 today, dialled back the Tresiba yesterday but still had a small hypo incident last night, hoping it's just a hangover from my premature increase.  This sensitivity lark is really very annoying.  It's still very hard for my brain to process my strange pattern.  If my blood sugar goes up its almost certainly too much insulin, not too little.  I might have to write myself a post it!  

Never mind though it's nearly Friday


----------



## Rosiecarmel

11.3 today! Hoping itll keep falling into single digits! Have a good day everyone 1 more day till the weekend


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 11.3 today! Hoping itll keep falling into single digits! Have a good day everyone 1 more day till the weekend


Fingers crossed Rosie!  Hope you have a good day as well


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today. Probably the piece of cake I scoffed last night was my undoing


----------



## Robin

5.0 for me today. A nice round number.(sorry Kooky) Ooh, Lindsrose, cake is my nemesis too.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 7.3 today. Probably the piece of cake I scoffed last night was my undoing


Although your numbers tend to be a tiny bit above ideal, the great thing is how consistent they are - almost invariably no more than 0.5 mmol/l apart. This is good news as it is the big fluctuations in levels that are thought to do most damage, especially to the small blood vessels. Just wanted to give you some words of encouragement - I know you'd probably like to be in the 5s, but what you have is pretty good


----------



## Lindarose

I've just done my first 'like'!  Thanks for the positive message Northerner. I would even settle for regular 6's but just can't achieve that lately. Least as you said I'm consistent


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Loving everyone's photos. 6.9 here and the sun's shining!


----------



## AJLang

I put on a temporary basal of 70% for ten hours and managed a smooth night waking at 6.8. Really pleased but no idea why I'm having to reduce my basal so much at night.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a round 6.0 for me today after a mega-super spike yesterday evening when my pump cannula failed, it's a long way down from 21.6!


----------



## Amigo

6.3 this morning.

When you hit your first single digit reading, I'll certainly give you a like Rosie. Here's hoping!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone.  I went to bed with 8.0 and at 5.30am it's 7.0 so quite smooth.  Touch wood the 70% basal rate is working.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.5 today, that reduction in basal seems to have kicked in now no hypo last night, and of course it's  Friday, thank the heavens


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.5 today, that reduction in basal seems to have kicked in now no hypo last night, and of course it's  Friday, thank the heavens


Hurrah!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.6 here.
Thank sugar-free jelly it's Friday!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and good numbers by all  mines 7.2.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! I'm 11.9 today little higher than yesterday but massive improvement on the high teens I was getting before! Think the gliclazide may have kicked in 

Have a good Friday!


----------



## Robin

5.8 for me today, on a really dark and dismal morning. Glad to see you're edging down, Rosie, looks like single figures are just around the corner.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.0 today after a low in the night. This morning, after testing in the night, I found I had carefully taken apart my finger pricker. It's in pieces with the lancet removed on my bedside cupboard and I can't remember doing it! Weird  A good reason to change the lancet before July!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.0 today after a low in the night. This morning, after testing in the night, I found I had carefully taken apart my finger pricker. It's in pieces with the lancet removed on my bedside cupboard and I can't remember doing it! Weird  A good reason to change the lancet before July!


Sleepy hypo brain!  Hope your levels stabilise, that's a great waking level after treating a night hypo - I usually want to eat EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Amigo

And it's a 6.9 for me!

Have a lovely weekend everyone, starting to feel a bit nippy


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> And it's a 6.9 for me!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, starting to feel a bit nippy


Hope you have a good weekend also Amigo  You're not wrong about the weather, considering winter duvet already!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning (very early morning!) 4.3 today, hence the early doors.  Off to buy a winter coat today, padding is required I feel.  This will not be fun, coats are my nemesis, six foot tall means broad shoulders for a woman, so the right size everywhere else won't fit my shoulders, if it fits my shoulders it will be big enough to fit me and three other people everywhere else.....now why didn't I think of this before?  Three to a coat, companionship, body heat, what's not to love, granted the shuffle..erm walk to work might be challenging but I'm very coordinated and slightly bossy so it should work well


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning (very early morning!) 4.3 today, hence the early doors.  Off to buy a winter coat today, padding is required I feel.  This will not be fun, coats are my nemesis, six foot tall means broad shoulders for a woman, so the right size everywhere else won't fit my shoulders, if it fits my shoulders it will be big enough to fit me and three other people everywhere else.....now why didn't I think of this before?  Three to a coat, companionship, body heat, what's not to love, granted the shuffle..erm walk to work might be challenging but I'm very coordinated and slightly bossy so it should work well


Good luck with the coat shopping KookyCat!  I remember a friend of mine, who was 6'2", once going to buy some jeans - they were about 6" too long and the assistant helpfully said 'They're making them for the taller gentleman these days'  

6.1 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a weekend House Special 5.2 for me today, 2 in a week!

Good luck with finding a warm coat for one KookyC !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.0 for me. Who knows...?!!

The whole sky was the most amazing pinky~red when I got up. Hope you all enjoy the weekend.

How does one 'quote' btw? Can't see a button. (And what's the bogey/green blob where a pic should be?).


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a weekend House Special 5.2 for me today, 2 in a week!
> 
> Good luck with finding a warm coat for one KookyC !



Congratulations on the HS Flower! 



Bloden said:


> Morning all. 11.0 for me. Who knows...?!!
> 
> The whole sky was the most amazing pinky~red when I got up. Hope you all enjoy the weekend.
> 
> How does one 'quote' btw? Can't see a button. (And what's the bogey/green blob where a pic should be?).



Just click on 'Reply' for each post you want to quote, it will copy the quoted text into your post for you  The green blob just indicates that you are online


----------



## AJLang

Well done on the House Special Flower. Have fun buying your coat KookyCat. 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 7.2 for me
Definitely winter coat time Kooky and hope you're successful and don't have to share!
Not just one but two HS's Flower. Very well done!


----------



## Lindarose

Oops didn't know I'd done that! Got carried away I think!


----------



## Amigo

A 5.7 for me this morning...whoop whoop, runs around the living room in delight! 

Sorry, I'm being selfish ignoring everyone else's HS's and issues but thinking of you all. Not fancy one of those capes that are so stylish this year kooky? Would avoid any fitting problems and some snug ones around.


----------



## Lindarose

That's a brilliant result Amigo! You're heading towards a HS I can tell  Have you been mega low carbing? Or anything else? Whatever you deserve a big pat on the back! Well done!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda but I have to confess there might be a vodka effect in there because I haven't been doing mega low carbing really. But I appreciate your words because we both know what a daily food struggle this is


----------



## Robin

8.0 for me this morning, I will be lecturing the Diabetes Fairy while I've got her attention.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! I was 12.2 when i woke up... Little higher but still on the road to low numbers! Have a good Saturday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.1 today, found a coat (it's a Puffa jacket, tee hee, very 90's), forgot my weekend ratios (lower than weekdays) and spent half an hour on the floor in the arndale snaffling jelly babies like a woman possessed trying to stop a very concerned young chap from calling an ambulance.  He was a sweetheart though, he ran off to get me some juice, and wouldn't budge until I could stand up, he was very happy with his thank you Frappuccino too, apparently his Mum lets him have one as a special treat so hopefully she won't think I fed her teenager poison!  

I seem to have hit hypo season this week, I looked back at last years wonky pancreas diary and I had the same problem then, so either I have a brain trump at this time of the year or the seasons interfere with Patty's mojo


----------



## KookyCat

Ooh Amigo, just saw your 5.7, well done!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 6.1 today, found a coat (it's a Puffa jacket, tee hee, very 90's), forgot my weekend ratios (lower than weekdays) and spent half an hour on the floor in the arndale snaffling jelly babies like a woman possessed trying to stop a very concerned young chap from calling an ambulance.  He was a sweetheart though, he ran off to get me some juice, and wouldn't budge until I could stand up, he was very happy with his thank you Frappuccino too, apparently his Mum lets him have one as a special treat so hopefully she won't think I fed her teenager poison!
> 
> I seem to have hit hypo season this week, I looked back at last years wonky pancreas diary and I had the same problem then, so either I have a brain trump at this time of the year or the seasons interfere with Patty's mojo


Oh dear! Sorry to hear about the hypo, that sounds pretty scary  I've had a couple when out and about where I haven't been able to move because I have felt so disorientated - shopping seems to be partially a factor for me, and I'm guessing you are right about the season changes - we definitely entered Autumn for real this past week or so, with much shorter days and colder weather, plus, of course, the appearance of Christmas marketing everywhere you look  Great to hear about the youngster who helped you out, I guess he has learned something about diabetes too! 

I hope that you are able to make the necessary adjustments and crack the seasonal changes!


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I'm so sorry to hear about the hypo that must have been awful.  I'm so glad that you got your coat.
All week I've been going to bed with a 70% temporary basal rate and waking up with reasonably good numbers.  Yesterday I didn't eat anything after lunch so set my  night time TBR at 60%.......and woke with a 13.8!


----------



## Robin

5.8 for me. Kooky, glad you survived your experience ( and found a coat)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 today after I lost my cool with diabetes last night and over corrected. 

That sounds horrible KookyC thank goodness for jelly babies and kind people, hypo- not good, puffa jacket for one - good.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Sorry to hear about the hypo, that sounds pretty scary  I've had a couple when out and about where I haven't been able to move because I have felt so disorientated - shopping seems to be partially a factor for me, and I'm guessing you are right about the season changes - we definitely entered Autumn for real this past week or so, with much shorter days and colder weather, plus, of course, the appearance of Christmas marketing everywhere you look  Great to hear about the youngster who helped you out, I guess he has learned something about diabetes too!
> 
> I hope that you are able to make the necessary adjustments and crack the seasonal changes!



Thanks Northerner, I have a weird relationship with hypos, they don't really freak me out, I'm actually probably far too comfortable with them.  The youngster was fairly clued up, he'd just done his first aid training with the Sea Cadets


----------



## KookyCat

Robin said:


> 5.8 for me. Kooky, glad you survived your experience ( and found a coat)





Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 today after I lost my cool with diabetes last night and over corrected.
> 
> That sounds horrible KookyC thank goodness for jelly babies and kind people, hypo- not good, puffa jacket for one - good.



Thanks both, it was fine, just stupid of me to forget the extra walking means less insulin.  The coat is super toasty warm and therefore my favourite item ever even if it is a bit Bianca Jackson according to my Goddaughter!  

Flower, I'm not sure I've ever had my cool with diabetes, you've the patience of a saint, I mostly want to throttle it


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 7.2 after a long lay in! 
Great news on getting the warm jacket Kooky. As an old Irish friend used to say 'I wish you well to wear it!'


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone...a 6.6 for me this morning. Ooo that's a bit scary kooky but thank goodness for the Sea Cadets! Lol Maybe the excitement of the new coat got you all a quiver 

I've got the rotten sciatic pain down my leg back...it's an evil little pain so if you're listening Santa, I want a new body for Christmas because this one is broke!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone...a 6.6 for me this morning. Ooo that's a bit scary kooky but thank goodness for the Sea Cadets! Lol Maybe the excitement of the new coat got you all a quiver
> 
> I've got the rotten sciatic pain down my leg back...it's an evil little pain so if you're listening Santa, I want a new body for Christmas because this one is broke!


Hope you are able to get some relief from the pain Amigo, you've got enough on your plate without that!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! Sorry to hear of your experience Kooky - hope you're feeling better now!

Guess who's hit single digits?!


----------



## Amigo

Wowie Rosie....go girl, you're on the only downward spiral you'll ever be glad to be on! 

Lap of honour and so pleased for you!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all! Sorry to hear of your experience Kooky - hope you're feeling better now!
> 
> Guess who's hit single digits?!


Fabulous news Rosie!


----------



## Robin

Well done Rosie! Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the HS Flower!
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on 'Reply' for each post you want to quote, it will copy the quoted text into your post for you  The green blob just indicates that you are online



Ta!


----------



## Flower

Good stuff Rosie  I'm so pleased you've managed to find those elusive single figures, well done you!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Rosie. That's brilliant.


----------



## Lindarose

Just seen your post Rosie. Excellent result!   Well done!


----------



## KookyCat

Good work Rosie!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.


Good morning everyone 11.5 for me this morning.  Certainly not due to what I was eating but had a bad stomach before bed last and still not feeling good this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.1 today.  AJ hope you feel better today, digestive issues are rotten.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 6.1 today.  AJ hope you feel better today, digestive issues are rotten.


Thank you KookyCat.  Must admit that this is making me thoroughly miserable and can't wait until they do the investigative tests to rule things out.


----------



## Lindarose

Good Monday morning all  7.2 today

Hope you have a better day Amanda and not too long to wait for the tests x


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou LindaRose. I've just been told that the ultrasound is this Saturday.


----------



## Lindarose

That's not too far ahead though must feel like along wait when you're suffering


----------



## Robin

3.9 for me today, and no sign of a hypo in the night, maybe the Diabetes Fairy is finally listening!
Hope you manage to keep your mind off worrying about the test during the coming week, AJ.


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone and it's a 6.5 for me.

Good luck with the tests AJ


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today, is it only Tuesday, feeling a bit Groundhog Day at the moment, oh for a week mooching round some gorgeous ruins in the hazy sunshine, long glasses of ice tea and a nice glass of wine to seal the day.....


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the good luck messages.  KookyCat that sounds so nice.
9.7 for me today so the TBR needs changing again.  It seems to need altering every few days, no pattern at all.  Very frustrating.


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the good luck messages.  KookyCat that sounds so nice.
> 9.7 for me today so the TBR needs changing again.  It seems to need altering every few days, no pattern at all.  Very frustrating.



Hopefully the tests will show what's going on and maybe help you understand why your basal requirements are so changeable.  I suppose there may not be answers but even knowing why it's so hard to predict is something.  Just imagine you're meandering amongst the ruins, sipping your ice tea


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck with all the tests AJ, i hope they figure out what's wrong soon!

9.8 for me this morning. Nice to be in single digits but I feel absolutely dreadful though - pounding headache, runny nose, feel achy all over! If this gets any worse I'm gonna have to take time off so I don't infect all my patients! Had my flu jab yesterday but was feeling a little rubbish then anyway so can't blame it on that!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a very lovely 6.1 for me  Worked the night then had flu jab before leaving off so obviously a good combo for me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. Hope you recover quickly Rosie!  Amanda - hope you can get things stabilised soon! 

Terrific result Lindarose - I think that's the lowest I've ever seen from you!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner Must admit I'm very pleased.  Certainly not been that low for a very long time


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Thanks Northerner Must admit I'm very pleased.  Certainly not been that low for a very long time


Long may it continue!


----------



## Amigo

Terrific result Linda, well done! I'm 6.6 this morning but had a night running to the loo. All this nocturnal peeing shouldn't be happening now my levels are good so might need to have that looked at.

Rosie, they usually recommend not having a flu jab when you're feeling fluey. The doc wouldn't do mine when I had a cold.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Terrific result Linda, well done! I'm 6.6 this morning but had a night running to the loo. All this nocturnal peeing shouldn't be happening now my levels are good so might need to have that looked at.



I still have to get up 2-3 times a night to pee, don't know where it can all be coming from!  My levels overnight haven't been high for years now, so I am most annoyed! I guess it might have something to do with my age


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.7 today.  Linda what a lovely figure yesterday fingers crossed for the same today 

Hope everyone else's bladders held up over night, it drove me crazy did that before I was diagnosed.  My bladder is relatively well behaved, probably the only bit of me that is mind


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.7 today.  Linda what a lovely figure yesterday fingers crossed for the same today
> 
> Hope everyone else's bladders held up over night, it drove me crazy did that before I was diagnosed.  My bladder is relatively well behaved, probably the only bit of me that is mind


Good morning  4 excursions for me last night  Woke to a 5.9 - I was 5.0 before bed, so had a fruit bar, since I did a bit of gardening yesterday and didn't want to risk an impossible hypo!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I still have to get up 2-3 times a night to pee, don't know where it can all be coming from!  My levels overnight haven't been high for years now, so I am most annoyed! I guess it might have something to do with my age



You must have the 'womenopause' Northener - the menopause is having the same effect on me - I'm up 2 or 3 times a night! You're right...where does all this liquid come from?!

Morning folks. 14.0 here, boo hoo.

Been really busy lately. Haven't had time to read everyone's post. Hope you're all doing (more than) ok. I need some sunshine. The house is full of washing that refuses to dry.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.9 today. 
All that getting up in the night must be so disruptive to your beauty sleep.
Hoping for sunshine all round


----------



## Robin

7.5 for me. 7.1 when I went to bed, happened to wake for a loo trip at 4am, ( never normally do, must be the time of year) so took the opportunity to test, was 6.8 then. Haven't been so steady overnight for a long time, the Diabetes Fairy must have left some fairy dust behind. ( always assuming I wasn't on the rebound from an earlier hypo)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 7.5 for me. 7.1 when I went to bed, happened to wake for a loo trip at 4am, ( never normally do, must be the time of year) so took the opportunity to test, was 6.8 then. Haven't been so steady overnight for a long time, the Diabetes Fairy must have left some fairy dust behind. ( always assuming I wasn't on the rebound from an earlier hypo)


Aw! It sounds like she might be developing some compassion for our situation!  Lovely to have such steady levels!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

10.3 today. Still feeling rubbish but dosed up on cold and flu tablets so the aches and pains have gone at least!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 10.3 today. Still feeling rubbish but dosed up on cold and flu tablets so the aches and pains have gone at least!


Sorry to hear you still feel rubbish Rosie  But the good news is that your levels are hovering around those single figures despite this - illness generally raises levels. Hope you start to feel better as the day progresses


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.9 for me after a 2.7 at 2 am. 

Off to discuss my imminent leg operations with the surgeon today and sign the consent forms. I am seriously scared about what might happen next.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.9 for me after a 2.7 at 2 am.
> 
> Off to discuss my imminent leg operations with the surgeon today and sign the consent forms. I am seriously scared about what might happen next.


I'll be thinking about you, Flower.


----------



## Amigo

Hoping it all goes well for you flower and sending supportive wishes. Get well soon Rosie but figures getting better! 

6.5 for me this morning (after a dodgy test strip reading a few seconds earlier which gave me a bit of a shock!).


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck, Flower. I hope the surgeon can put your mind at ease. Thinking of you


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.9 for me after a 2.7 at 2 am.
> 
> Off to discuss my imminent leg operations with the surgeon today and sign the consent forms. I am seriously scared about what might happen next.


Good luck Flower, sending all the positivity I can muster {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Thinking of you today Flower and hope today's appointment helps you feel more confident with what's ahead. 
Amigo I've had the scary first test before too  Oddly the 2nd is usually dramatically different thank goodness!
Get well soon Rosie


----------



## Flower

Thank you everyone for your lovely best wishes. I've packed them in my massive handbag along with my hypo remedies!


----------



## AJLang

Rosiecarmel said:


> 10.3 today. Still feeling rubbish but dosed up on cold and flu tablets so the aches and pains have gone at least!


I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  10.9 for me after a 2.7 at 2 am.
> 
> Off to discuss my imminent leg operations with the surgeon today and sign the consent forms. I am seriously scared about what might happen next.


Good luck Flower. I will be thinking of you x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

LR I'm loving your 6's 

4.7 this morning, and glad it's Thursday mostly because that means Friday is nearly upon us   Godson told me yesterday that I need to get myself married because I'll be old soon and will need someone to look after me, so clearly I need to spend the weekend finding me a husband .  I'm thinking of putting an ad in the local rag "do you have a spare husband?  Want to find a good home? Ring KC on 1-800-spare husband", bound to get some quality replies from that


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here.

I'll be thinking of you this morning, Flower. Sending you a multi-wave of positive vibes.

Glad to see your BG's dropping, Rosie. Hope that cold blows over asap.

Can't help you on the husband front, Kooky. My neighbour's single, but is probably going to need looking after big time as he ages, judging by his morning cough!


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely best wishes. I've packed them in my massive handbag along with my hypo remedies!



Have another one from me, everything crossed as tightly as possible.  X


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.8 today. 
Keeping the right side of the 7's though probably shouldn't say it!
Well Kooky you certainly know what's what with your godson around!  
Happy hunting!!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.6 step if I may please Northerner 

Thanks for your best wishes, I'm no less scared about my leg surgery but I now know what will be happening when!

KookyC, I recognise a fail-safe plan when I see one...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.6 step if I may please Northerner
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes, I'm no less scared about my leg surgery but I now know what will be happening when!
> 
> KookyC, I recognise a fail-safe plan when I see one...


By all means Flower, I've put a cushion down for you  I always find it's better to know rather than letting your imagination conjure up all sorts of scenarios. Keeping everything crossed for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Morning and best wishes everyone...a 6.1 for me this morning. 

I do struggle to find where the new 'today' posts start now but maybe it's just me being dozy this morning


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning and best wishes everyone...a 6.1 for me this morning.
> 
> I do struggle to find where the new 'today' posts start now but maybe it's just me being dozy this morning


If you click on 'New Posts' it should bring up the thread if anyone has posted on it since you last saw it, then click on 'Go to first unread'  If looking on the General Messageboard for the thread, the number of the latest page appears just below the thread when you hover over it, click on this then press the 'End' key to get to the bottom/latest message


----------



## Amigo

Ok thanks northerner


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.4 this morning. I got completely overwhelmed last night with everything that has happened this year and really hit rock bottom. Gradually pulling myself back together.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.4 this morning. I got completely overwhelmed last night with everything that has happened this year and really hit rock bottom. Gradually pulling myself back together.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  Take some time for yourself, I hope that you are feeling much stronger soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this Amanda  Take some time for yourself, I hope that you are feeling much stronger soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan. Unfortunately I was quite horrible to M because I was so upset.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. Unfortunately I was quite horrible to M because I was so upset.


I'm sure he appreciates what you have been going through.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. Fortunately Mark is VERY understanding. I'm very lucky to have him.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, a 6.2 today, and thank crunchie It's Friday 

AJ hope you're rising up a bit from rock bottom today, I know it's hideous but sometimes you just have to let it out.

Flower glad to hear you've got the info now, I'm keeping everything crossed 

Latest advice from the Godson is that I should wear a dress, heels and lipstick, this is apparently the key to hooking a husband.  He's really quite taken with the whole plan...I half expect to find myself on a dating website photoshopped into a dress and red lippy looking like an extra from TOWIE


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today. Kooky, the good news is that he's not looking for a husband in a dress, red lippy and heels


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. Knew I shouldn't have commented yesterday!
Hope you are feeling a lot better now Amanda. 
And Kooky can you put my name down to be bridesmaid?


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.4 this morning. I got completely overwhelmed last night with everything that has happened this year and really hit rock bottom. Gradually pulling myself back together.


It's completely understandable, AJ. We all need to let off steam every now and then. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend with your wonderful OH.

Morning folks. 7.6 here after pizza last night for dinner. Just had 2 slices and a BIG salad and used Carbs and Cals for dose - result!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

14.3 today boo  I've got over the worst of my cold - just got the sniffles now! Lacking in energy though! Get my hba1c, kidney function and GAD results today hopefully 

AJ, I'm so sorry to hear how low you've been. I really hope you're feeling better this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

And good luck with your results Rosie! Hopefully you will soon get the correct treatment and feel well again


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll stay put on the 5.6 step with you Northerner please 

I hope the results of your tests mean you get the correct treatment swiftly Rosie. I hope everyone else has a good as possible diabetes day


----------



## Amigo

And a nasty 7.2 for me this morning too Linda. Hope it's not a prelude to something because the family are sniffly! 

Hugs to you Amanda, I know you'll pull your inner strength from somewhere.

Good luck for your tests Rosie and that's an enterprising godson you have there kooky! Love it! Lol


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages. I'm pleased to say that that I feel much brighter today. That's despite dealing with more stomach problems and a hypo during the night. Good news is that I woke up at 6.8 this morning after dealing with the 3am hypo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  It seems my meter is stuck - 5.6 for the third time in a row today, and I was 5.6 before bed!


----------



## KookyCat

Snap Northerner!  5.6 this morning and I've already had a good rant over on another thread.  Apparently I'm ranting now, it's my thing.  

AJ glad you're feeling a bit better


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I fancied a change from the 5.6 step and have gone for a round 7.0 instead.

Glad to hear you are feeling brighter Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou KookyCat and Flower.
3.1 at 1.30 so had Glucojuice, changed TBR from 80% to 70% and stopped the extended bolus. At 3am it was 4.9 so I had some Coke. With up with an 8.1.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.6 here. Poor old Lantus must be confused - it's chilly morning and evening here, but scorchio all afternoon. Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and another 7.2 for me. I'd rather be stuck on 5.6!  That's excellent Northerner. 
Hope you enjoy the lovely afternoon weather Bloden


----------



## Amigo

A rainy morning here but I'm a 6.2 so not complaining. Enjoy everyone


----------



## Robin

4.8 at 7am for me, and 4.8 at 9am after a cup of tea and a lie in. I think my meter's stuck too!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Hope you enjoy the lovely afternoon weather Bloden



Spoke too soon - it's "gorillas in the mist" weather today. I feel like I won't get on top of the washing pile until at least May next year!

Beautiful figures btw everyone!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I've been trying to read some of this thread, but no hope of getting through all of it so I thought I'd just plunge in ...

An extremely high (for me) 8.4 this morning - I seem to have caught Rosie's cold so my readings are a bit all over the place at the moment


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I've been trying to read some of this thread, but no hope of getting through all of it so I thought I'd just plunge in ...
> 
> An extremely high (for me) 8.4 this morning - I seem to have caught Rosie's cold so my readings are a bit all over the place at the moment


Hope you recover quickly!  It started off as an effort to determine an average for the forum members who responded, but it soon became apparent that, over time, the averages would become meaningless (not that they ever were!), so it's used more as a way for people to say what kind of a night they have had, how consistent or otherwise their numbers have been, and any particular issues that others might be able to comment on or offer suggestions and support


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Thanks, Alan 

My morning readings are normally pretty consistently between 4-6, with the odd 7 or so (and the odd 3-4), but the last couple of weeks have been a bit peculiar - mixture of changing weather, altering insulin doses because of changing weather, allergic reactions to diabetes clinic, dentist, and optician in rapid succession (I know how to have a good time, don't I?!), and now the cold


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thanks, Alan
> 
> My morning readings are normally pretty consistently between 4-6, with the odd 7 or so (and the odd 3-4), but the last couple of weeks have been a bit peculiar - mixture of changing weather, altering insulin doses because of changing weather, allergic reactions to diabetes clinic, dentist, and optician in rapid succession (I know how to have a good time, don't I?!), and now the cold


And the muggles think all we have to do is inject a bit of insulin!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> And the muggles think all we have to do is inject a bit of insulin!


So do some of the medics!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.7 today,mand of course I was up at an ungodly hour because the clocks have gone back.  Oh well more time for pottering around I suppose


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.9 here 
Have to say the clock change suits me as I'm starting at 7.45 this morning so for once I get the benefit of an extra hour. So many times I've been caught doing the Saturday overnight!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Great to wake up at 6:45 and it's already light! 6.5 for me today, so meter obviously not stuck!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 8.5 at 3am 13.5 at 7am!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 8.5 at 3am 13.5 at 7am!


Diabetes Fairy - behave!!!!  Hope things settle for you soon Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. You do realise that once the Diabetes Fairy arrives here she may never be seen again......


----------



## Robin

Yay, 5.2 House special for me this morning. Just looked out of the window, and the Autumn colours are looking lovely here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

Always good to see an Autumn leaves House Special Robin 
The Diabetes Fairy is a good negotiator Amanda, I thought I had her cornered with a corkscrew and spanner ready to sort her out but she escaped my clutches! Good luck...


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me.

I have sent Santa a note asking him to miss Fairy's place this year or if he must, to leave her a box of Ryvita!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Or perhaps a packet of celery?

A still cold-y 7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 and a delicious sleep last night, cosy and delightfully long.  Just what the doctor ordered.  Plus I have all Christmas presents bar one, and the handmade stuff so feeling quite satisfied today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.8 and a delicious sleep last night, cosy and delightfully long.  Just what the doctor ordered.  Plus I have all Christmas presents bar one, and the handmade stuff so feeling quite satisfied today


See, you must have been worrying about getting the Christmas presents! Glad to hear you slept well!  I woke at 4.00 feeling wide-awake, but managed to drop off again for an hour or so - haven't got any presents yet, that's why they allow shopping on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A 3.6 to start the week.  And lots of lovely rain forecast...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and it's a 7 for me. 
Wishing you all a good week


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. 8.9 for me this morning which is my lowest reading after a very busy weekend! Have a great start to the week everyone


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all. 8.9 for me this morning which is my lowest reading after a very busy weekend! Have a great start to the week everyone


Excellent Rosie!  Really pleased to see such a great number at last!


----------



## Lindarose

Yes that's a really good result Rosie


----------



## AJLang

I'm laughing Flower and Amigo about your Diabetes Fairy comments Well done Rosie on your great result. According to the Libre although I had a bumpy night I stayed within target until 6am - then a very steep climb Which led to me waking up at 12.9


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a new week round 6.0 for me .

KookyC glad you slept well but you have set alarm bells off in my head! 3 weeks today I'm having my first leg operation and won't be able to walk for a good few weeks/months. I have precisely zero presents, can I get a Medical Exemption Certificate for festive shopping?

That's a great figure to start the week Rosie Good stuff!


----------



## Amigo

You put me to shame kooky and all home made! Glad you slept better, it's very restorative.

Great result Rosie, you're on the right track now...sorry you woke on such a low figure Bloden and northerner and Linda nice and steady figures today. Sorry about your bumpy night AJ and sending best wishes for your impending leg op Flower. Online shopping is the answer, it's taken over garlic bread as the future! 

Ooo forgot the purpose of this....another 6.3 for me!


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Amigo! 
This is one of my favourite threads. (Along with the DF tales) Just nice to hear from everyone even if just a quick hello But often quite funny too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, well im back after my holiday in sunny California, hope you are all well. This morning mine was 14.5 (seems to be coming down a bit). Tomorrow I have my eye screening appointment (not really looking forwad to that) and next monday I will be going along to the living with diabetes day in Maida Vale.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, well im back after my holiday in sunny California, hope you are all well. This morning mine was 14.5 (seems to be coming down a bit). Tomorrow I have my eye screening appointment (not really looking forwad to that) and next monday I will be going along to the living with diabetes day in Maida Vale.


Hope the day goes well Stitch - good to see you survived your ordeal in California!   Good luck with the eye screening tomorrow


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

7.1 for me this morning, but I'm still full of cold, and I also had plum crumble last night and was 10.something when I went to bed after underestimating the amount of extra sugar I'd need to put on it  so not too bad in the circumstances.

Christmas presents - Kooky, you sound even more organised than I am, and that is quite a difficult thing to be!  But we demand wishlists from everyone we buy for (mainly because we don't like surprises ourselves), and anyone who doesn't supply one tends to get gift vouchers - so we can't really start buying until the lists arrive.  Oh yes, Amigo, I agree, online shopping is the way to go - nothing worse than going into real shops just before Christmas.  Which means anytime after the end of October ... possibly the end of September ... or the end of August ...


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today and the goddess of sleep is a vengeful woman it seems...in order to rectify the balance in the world I barely slept a wink last night.  I did think the world had ended this morning after finally getting a couple of hours, mostly because I was pinned to the bed, not sadly by a gorgeous hunk of manliness, but by a 17 kilo dog who, despite my efforts to the contrary insists on sleeping with me and is desperately afraid of fireworks.  Apparently in Miss Millie's world the key to safety from the dreaded works of fire is close personal contact.  We've had words about the dribbling though


----------



## Northerner

Aw, sorry to hear about the lack of sleep Kooky, and poor Millie!  Fireworks should be for public displays only these days, since people nowadays seem to be incapable of sticking to the actual occasion they traditionally represent 

5.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here. Christmas?! Luckily, Xmas doesn't arrive in the shops quite so early here!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Aw, sorry to hear about the lack of sleep Kooky, and poor Millie!  Fireworks should be for public displays only these days, since people nowadays seem to be incapable of sticking to the actual occasion they traditionally represent
> 
> 5.9 for me today.



It's driving everyone crazy here, they've been letting them off now for at least a month, it's generally a very quiet and peaceful neighbourhood but every year we have this. My house is flanked by a large park, two fishing lakes a bowling green and two cricket grounds, and the kids can let fireworks off in the dark without being seen so it attracts the teenagers like moths to a flame. It doesn't help that there's absolutely nothing else for them to do these days. The two youth clubs are gone, the community centre has closed in the evenings and we have no pubs for them to sneak into.  Miss Millie is petrified of those great booming things, which seem to be their firework of choice.  It's all so incredibly dangerous too, last year four kids were badly injured by one of those things.  I don't understand why we essentially sell small bombs.  I have nothing against an organised display but they shouldn't be on general sale to the public.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   It's a Groundhog Day 6.0 for me again.


----------



## Stitch147

Up again this morning at 17.5.  
And I have my eye screening appointment this morning.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck with your eye screening Stitch!

I agree with you re fireworks Kooky. Teenagers round my area set them off constantly all year round. I don't know how they get hold of them as I assumed they were only on sale around this time of the year but they were setting them off in the middle of the day in summer! I never understood it as you can't even see them properly!

10.5 this morning. Think the swimming at the weekend has kicked in as I can barely move my thighs today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good good morning all and 6.8 today 
I love fireworks -though my neck doesn't! But only organised displays on or near fireworks night. 
Is this your first eye screening Stitch? Sorry I haven't checked previous posts. Try not to worry Sure all will be fine. Know everyone's different but it's just a sting when the drops go in which soon wears off. Good luck.


----------



## Robin

5.4 this morning, having woken and tested at 3am and discovered I was 5.0. If only I was always that steady. That's an average of 5.2, but it would be cheating to claim a house special!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 8.4 after correcting a 16.1 at 3.40 am.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.0 for me this morning but not a brilliant nights sleep I'm afraid :-(

Wonky internal thermostat ....


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good good morning all and 6.8 today
> I love fireworks -though my neck doesn't! But only organised displays on or near fireworks night.
> Is this your first eye screening Stitch? Sorry I haven't checked previous posts. Try not to worry Sure all will be fine. Know everyone's different but it's just a sting when the drops go in which soon wears off. Good luck.



Yep, first time for me.


----------



## Amigo

Good luck with that Stitch, remember your sunglasses! Hope your levels drop soon too


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I wishhhhh my numbers would remain stable. I was 10 this morning and just tested before lunch because I've been peeing a lot and was curious... Back up to 17.6!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> I wishhhhh my numbers would remain stable. I was 10 this morning and just tested before lunch because I've been peeing a lot and was curious... Back up to 17.6!



I wish mine would be more stable too!!! Had a couple of 13 readings while on holiday, now back up to the 16 and 17's!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Hope you both manage to get them down and stable soon - must be so frustrating when the meds aren't working, makes me really thankful that I am on insulin.

I have hyperacusis (acute sensitivity to noise) so I really loathe those banging fireworks, and have a lot of sympathy with your dog, Kooky.  I used to like public displays though - agree fireworks should be kept for these and not available in the shops.

Anyway, it's 5.4 this morning, which is back to normal for me, so my blood glucose thinks my cold has gone.  Wish my nose would catch up with this!  I'm thinking of changing my name from Juliet the Clockwork Dodo to Rudolf the Red-Nosed Dodo


----------



## Pine Marten

Good, er, afternoon - 6.0 for me this morning, and 6.3 yesterday. Both higher than my normal. I've been quite busy this week, and feel pretty cream crackered, and feel sometimes that I'm going down with the colds/coughs/sore throats that several friends have had, so maybe that's why...


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good, er, afternoon - 6.0 for me this morning, and 6.3 yesterday. Both higher than my normal. I've been quite busy this week, and feel pretty cream crackered, and feel sometimes that I'm going down with the colds/coughs/sore throats that several friends have had, so maybe that's why...


Hope nothing materialises PM  Sometines I get indications that my body might be fighting something via my blood sugars, then everything is fine - wouldn't even know anything was amiss without the meter!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 4.3 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.3 another night of ridiculous fireworks (those ones that explode and boom), and a sore throat and sniffles.  Now this just isn't cricket if I get another cold.  I admit colds are my nemesis (I blame the lack of tonsils and adenoids) but even for me this would be a record.  I bet it's all those students bringing their viruses with them, I seem to remember my first year at Uni I had a rotten time, including tonsil less tonsillitis (yes really).  Come on immune system, if you can eat my pancreas when I'm not looking, the least you can do is dispatch the common cold.  In fact I dare you, you useless pile of junk, call yourself an immune system? I'm baiting her but shhh don't tell her, it won't work if she realises.....

Stitch and Rosie hope you get some lower numbers soon, and everyone else is doing well


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I hope that you don't get another cold. Really not fair if you do.  I'm thinking myself very lucky that even being a Fresher I haven't had a cold yet, touch wood that they're not famous last words.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.8 for me.  It must be the clocks going back, DP, the new season, pre-menopause, a different milk, excited about the weekend, having new neighbours, my dad's birthday, the full moon...in fact, it could be ANYTHING so I'm not going to let it get to me!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another 17.5 for me again today. Hoping to learn some more tips that will help bring my levels down next monday and the living with diabetes day.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone 14.1 here  I hope this doesn't mean the gliclazide has stopped working too. Hopefully I just need a higher dose! 

Hope you don't get another cold Kooky... It would be so unfair!!

AJ I managed to avoid freshers flu last year. Lets hope you can too!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another 17.5 for me again today. Hoping to learn some more tips that will help bring my levels down next monday and the living with diabetes day.


If you find out anything useful will you let me know too?


----------



## Robin

8.4 for me today! I did a correction dose before bed last night after eating extra carb earlier on. ( it was the home made bread that did for me) Either I over corrected and bounced, or I didn't correct enough. 50/50 chance of either, I reckon.


----------



## AJLang

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone 14.1 here  I hope this doesn't mean the gliclazide has stopped working too. Hopefully I just need a higher dose!
> 
> Hope you don't get another cold Kooky... It would be so unfair!!
> 
> AJ I managed to avoid freshers flu last year. Lets hope you can too!



Thank you Rosiecarmel. I'm sorry to hear that you've woken up to high levels again. Have you got an appointment with the GP or nurse soon?


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> If you find out anything useful will you let me know too?



Will do Rosie


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's yet another 6.0 for me today me after an hour of being 2.6 at the dreaded 3am low sugar o'clock!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone though it doesn't sound too good for some of you with colds coming (again) and higher than hoped for readings. Hope things improve soon everyone. 
And 6.8 here today. Suffering my ongoing aches and pains but at least the BG is reasonable!


----------



## Amigo

Some mixed fortunes today folks...sending hugs to those who need it.

A 6.4 for me this morning but like you Linda, I wake up and wonder what's ailing me today!


----------



## Lindarose

You manage to keep your morning readings very stable Amigo.  Do you just control with diet and exercise where possible or any meds? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Amigo

Yes it's just diet to be honest Linda, I try to walk as much as I can but I have spinal/joint problem so can't do much organised exercise. I've found losing weight seems to have helped my morning readings which started off in the 8's in Feb. I couldn't tolerate metformin at all even in the short period I took it so the doc agree on the diet route. I am very keen on testing though because I think I'd cheat otherwise. It's like a little conscience box for me! 

Not sure how long I'll be able to keep within reasonable limits but I'm trying my best without depriving myself too much! 

Warm regards


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.8 today and so far no more signs of a lurgy 

That's a lovely number, Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Yes it's just diet to be honest Linda, I try to walk as much as I can but I have spinal/joint problem so can't do much organised exercise. I've found losing weight seems to have helped my morning readings which started off in the 8's in Feb. I couldn't tolerate metformin at all even in the short period I took it so the doc agree on the diet route. I am very keen on testing though because I think I'd cheat otherwise. It's like a little conscience box for me!
> 
> Not sure how long I'll be able to keep within reasonable limits but I'm trying my best without depriving myself too much!
> 
> Warm regards


Thanks Amigo I did think you were controlling by  diet only and you're doing really well. It's harder with limited mobility as I'm finding lately. But still seems to be doable as several people on here are proving.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

8.2 for me this morning 

For some reason I nearly always have higher morning readings on Wednesdays - I call it the Wednesday phenomenon.  And no, it's not to do with what I eat on Tuesday nights, because I get the high reading on Wednesday morning even when I swop my menu round and eat something completely different on Tuesday.  I think it's the diabetes fairy playing silly games, because Wednesday is the day I came out of hospital so my bgl diary week always starts on a Wednesday, and she wants me to start the week with a high (she still hasn't quite got the hang of it, has she?  ).


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.7 after treating a hypo at 1.30am
Not sure what is going on at the moment because I was out yesterday and discovered that my BG had soared to 16.8 for absolutely no reason.  My BGs are a complete roller coaster at the moment and I can only assume that it is the gastroparesis.  It's now getting very annoying.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning lovely people.  5.3 today (could I claim a house special with that much publicised margin of error ).  After taunting my immune system yesterday my throat stopped hurting, so now I'm suspicious that she's gonna get me when I sleep.  She's my immune system after all and we're a bit Jekyll and Hyde, sweet and placid until challenged then sociopathically vindictive in our revenge.  What was I thinking 

Today I begin the great porridge experiment.  I abandoned my porridge last year having found it completely impossible to bolus for, but then I remembered my new mantra, "try less insulin".  I'm like reversey percy, do the exact opposite of what a normal human would do and sometimes it works!

Hope everyone has good numbers today, and failing that has a good day despite it all.  stitch and Rosie hope those figures drop for you, Rosie I know you're on to it, but Stitch have you nagged your GP about those numbers?  

My I'm rambling on this morning, I clearly have a case of the verbals today, I pity those poor folk at work


----------



## Bloden

Morning lovely people. 12.6 here AND I got up at 7 - this clock change has messed my BGs up good and proper!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone I'm 11.2 today! 

Good luck with the porridge experiment! I love porridge and have always eaten it in Autumn/winter but now I'm scared to! I have a feeling it'll send my BS to the moon! I might just try it one day and see what happens - at least I'll know...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a lovely 16.4 for me today!!! It was 15 3 hours after eating last night! I really hope I can learn more on monday that will help bring my levels down> I am the same as you Rosie, I love porridge, especially on these chillier mornings, but am worried that it will send my levels soaring. They are high enough as it is!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and I have to go sit on the naughty chair this morning as I succumbed to a piece of apple pie at friends meal last night and 7.7 this morning. Really didn't expect that but didn't check level when I got home so probably went to bed higher too. 
Good luck with the porridge Rosie. I'm a big fan as it really sustains my hunger. But it sends me high too so I only have it if I'm feeling rebellious!
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Flower

Good morning everyone  13.8 What the Dickens?? I've got a big golf ball sore throat and earache. Oh just fabulous


----------



## Robin

9.4. No idea! Just what is the diabetes fairy up to this morning?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

12.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear! Sorry to hear of everyone's poor numbers  6.5 for me today.

Flower, I hope you recover quickly! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Sounds like the Fairy is gearing up for Halloween with this mixed fortune of numbers! 

After a strange night and my brain switching me into my very own version of the 'Fear Factor' at 3am, I've woken to a 5.9!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, hope that fairy is behaving herself this morning.  5.3 today, the meter is clearly stuck.  The great porridge experiment worked well, apparently I need to treat porridge like hummus, bolus about 2/3 for it and job done, or patty was just playing a trick for Halloween and when I try it again it will go horribly awry 

Oh and IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.2 here...what a nice surprise! 

Yep, Friday, pay day, a Spanish bank holiday weekend AND they've promised a little sunshine!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone, 10.6 for me today. I keep hovering around the 10 mark on a morning but the second i eat ANYTHING it shoots up to like 16 which is annoying 

Have a good Friday everyone! It's absolutely chucking it down here - hope it's nicer wherever you are!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a better 5.6 for me today and a grotty cold to go with it.

Have a good weekend everyone, I'm off to buy one of those Vicks things that goes up your nose!  Achooo...


----------



## Robin

7.4 this morning, so a bit better than yesterday but still not in my usual 5s.
6.3 at bedtime, 7.3 when I happened to wake at 4.30am, so assume no 3am hypo. Normally I have to be 6-7 at bedtime to avoid a dip into the red. If this is the new winter pattern, then fine, but I suspect the Fairy will be meddling again when she's let out of her box.


----------



## Stitch147

17.4 for me this morning! 
Hopefully monday will help me out.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

15.8 for me this morning. That will teach me doing evening snacking with no insulin


----------



## Amigo

A wet morning here too (for a change!) 

A 6.4 for me this morning. Enjoy the weekend everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and looks like much better numbers  Hopefully the fairy is having some time to think about her bad ways while she's been travelling. 
A slightly better 7.2 here after a 2.30am finish at work. I've got a day at home so hope I can stay on the straight and narrow. It's always harder for me if I'm not busy but I need to rest up a bit. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

6.3 this morning, which is still high for me, and I was 8.4 yesterday!  Still haven't shaken off this cold though, so I suppose that's why.  Hope you get over yours more quickly, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> 17.4 for me this morning!
> Hopefully monday will help me out.


Stitch, I'm worried about the levels you are getting, I don't think the medication you are on is helping much  You mentioned elsewhere that you have a relative with Type 1, and I'm wondering if you might have been misdiagnosed. I know you have spoken of your battles with your weight, but being overweight doesn't necessarily mean you are Type 2. Whatever your type, you need more help to get your levels under control - when do you next see your doctor?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  And its a 7.0 today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning lovely folk, a round 5.0 today [shudder].  Fingers crossed for a nice rain free day! 

Oh and happy All Hallows' Eve


----------



## Robin

Back to a more normal 5.5 for me today, someone must have got the Diabetes Fairy under control again.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I've only gone and got a weekend House Special 5.2  Having a cold seems to be helping me out after the initial highs 

Halloween and a round number KookyC, yikes


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Stitch, I'm worried about the levels you are getting, I don't think the medication you are on is helping much  You mentioned elsewhere that you have a relative with Type 1, and I'm wondering if you might have been misdiagnosed. I know you have spoken of your battles with your weight, but being overweight doesn't necessarily mean you are Type 2. Whatever your type, you need more help to get your levels under control - when do you next see your doctor?



Hi Northerner, Im not due to go back until December for my 3 month review, but I am thinking of going back sooner, they have already increased my metformin up to the max dose. My reading was 17 again this morning, but I think I know why today. Im looking at changing my diet more over the weekend to see if that makes any sort of difference. Ive got to try and get out of the weight watchers head and into the diabetic head!


----------



## Amigo

Morning and hope it's not a ghoulish one for most...nice HS Flower!

A 6.1 for me this morning. 

Stitch I think you could be absolutely right about the WW diet because when I looked at it this week it seemed too carb orientated for me. Even the specialist WW products are relatively too high in carbs. You should continue to lose weight with a diet more geared towards the diabetic need. Good luck!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Northerner, Im not due to go back until December for my 3 month review, but I am thinking of going back sooner, they have already increased my metformin up to the max dose. My reading was 17 again this morning, but I think I know why today. Im looking at changing my diet more over the weekend to see if that makes any sort of difference. Ive got to try and get out of the weight watchers head and into the diabetic head!


I don't think you should wait until December, the medication is clearly insufficient for your needs, so your GP needs to try something else.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

9.9 

That is one of my highest ever morning readings.  Suspect I need to lower my Lantus


----------



## KookyCat

Morning house special 5.2 today and I've found the way to deal with porridge!  2/3 bolus and add a small slice of toast to stop me going hypo before the porridge hits my digestive system.  Perfect.  Plus I hit my perfect bolus routine for my favourite Pret sweet potato and cauli curry with wild rice and quinoa so no Saturday afternoon hypo.  Can you guess? 2/3 bolus


----------



## AJLang

Well done KookyCat on your house special.  3.6 for me after being 10.0 at 2.30am.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today 
Great HS Kooky and so pleased you can now enjoy porridge. My favourite breakfast but only have it now when I feel rebellious!
That sounds a bit on the low side this morning Amanda. Hope you are feeling ok


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose.  The hypo symptoms woke me.  But I'm feeling ok now that I've dealt with it.  My BG levels are all over the place whatever I do.


----------



## Lindarose

Must be so frustrating for you. But glad you're feeling ok Amanda x


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Lindarose.  Yes it is frustrating, especially as there is no pattern.  It is turning into a rollercoaster anytime that I eat. e.g. after lunch yesterday it went down to 4.4  for about 2 hours and then rapidly rose to over 10.  It is the gastroparesis but I'm just aiming to focus on the good things in life!!!  I'm loving my journalism course and I'm making the most of that x


----------



## Lindarose

That's such a positive attitude and there's a lot of power in positive thinking. Great you're enjoying the good thing


----------



## Stitch147

And I have 18 this morning!


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> That's such a positive attitude and there's a lot of power in positive thinking. Great you're enjoying the good thing


Thank you Lindarose


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> And I have 18 this morning!


Hi Stitch I'm really sorry if I'm saying the wrong thing but I completely agree with Northerner that you need help now with your levels. I really, truly don't want to worry you but these levels are getting close to dangerous. If I were you I would go to a chemist this morning and buy a tub of ketone testing strips. I think they're about £5. Please then test for ketones. Hopefully you won't have ketones. But if you have high levels and ketones you need to get medical help ASAP to prevent a medical emergency. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Amigo

I agree with the others stitch. What surprises me is your spectacular weight loss and how this doesn't seem to have impacted on these high levels as it normally would. Unless you're on a mega high carb diet, with the meds you're on, you shouldn't still be hitting these levels. They should be urgently considering whether you are type 2 in my humble opinion. 

6.3 for me this morning. Nice HS special kooky and hope you can get some stabilisation soon AJ. I don't know much about gastoparesis but it sounds a real challenge for you!  Nice figure for you this morning Linda 

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I agree with everyone else Stitch. I was on 2g metformin which did nothing. Now I'm on gliclazide and they've lowered from high teens to hovering around the 11 mark! Please go back and ask for a different medication or more tests. It's annoying how the second you're diagnosed T2 they give you meds and don't wanna see you for 3 months! Good luck


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.8 today. 
Hope you all wake up to some good numbers.


----------



## Robin

Thank you Linda Rose. A much better 5.1 for me today, Stitch must have worn out the diabetes fairy so she'd no energy left to make mischief.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

16.8 for me this morning! I know I ate poorly yesterday but didn't think it would push it so high! Oh well, I've only got 4 days left of a different medication anyway so will be making a doctors appointment in the next few days - might as well mention it then!


----------



## Amigo

You've done better than me this morning Linda. I'm a 6.9 but had a night of troublesome dreams and have spleen pain which I think has pushed me up.

Sorry your level is so high Rosie


----------



## Lindarose

I hope things soon settle down for you Amigo. Do you have some treatment for spleen pain? Once it calms down you'll be right back down there again with your usual low readings


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda, I'm beginning to wonder if it's the meter this morning too as its given 3 totally unconnected readings one after another. Seems to happen if there isn't quite enough blood on the test stick. Not sure if others find higher readings when that happens? 

I'm afraid there is no treatment for the spleen pain, it's part of the leukaemia. It's the organ of choice for the errant lymphocytes I'm afraid  but thanks for your kind concern x


----------



## Lindarose

I've noticed variable readings sometimes but never considered if it's connected to amount of blood on strip. Ile definitely look out for that next time though.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I'm up to 22.2! I feel absolutely rotten. All I've had is scrambled egg and a low carb/low sugar granola bar.

Good job I'm finishing early today


----------



## Amigo

Doesn't seem right Rosie and may be due to being unwell but I'd be ringing the surgery for advice. These levels are not doing you any good and you must be fed up with them


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm SO fed up. I really thought I was getting somewhere with last week hovering around 10/11! I think I'm gonna ring on my break... My GP is fab so I'm gonna speak to her instead of the nurse!!


----------



## Stitch147

17 again this morning. Got some of those ketones test strip things that people mentioned this morning. Will test later. I'm at the living with diabetes day today, so will have a chat with a dsn while here too.


----------



## Stitch147

Well I tested my ketones and it was normal. Have a drs appointment for Friday 13th!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning house special 5.2 today and I've found the way to deal with porridge!  2/3 bolus and add a small slice of toast to stop me going hypo before the porridge hits my digestive system.  Perfect.  Plus I hit my perfect bolus routine for my favourite Pret sweet potato and cauli curry with wild rice and quinoa so no Saturday afternoon hypo.  Can you guess? 2/3 bolus



What dyou mean by a 2/3 bolus, Kooks? Porridge, mmmmm...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.6 here.


Snap Bloden a 5.6 here too!  The 2/3 bolus is essentially reducing the carb value of the food by a third, so I knock off 30% for bolusing purposes.  I seem to have an odd relationship with porridge, quinoa and rice (so far), if I bolus for the whole carb value I go hypo before it gets into my system.  I think it's less about slow release and more delayed release for me, but I've discovered if I take a unit more of the Tresiba daily and do 2/3 bolus for the suspect items that keeps it under control, bit tricky but I reduced my lunch time ratio as well to compensate.  I eat mostly whole food which is much less likely to cause a spike, but more likely to make me hypo because I'm sensitive to insulin.  Such fun we have.  The consultant thinks I'm lucky to be sensitive, not so sure he'd think that if his diet was limited to things you can eat with no more than three units of insulin because any more and I'm done for 

Wishing everyone good numbers today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

Good to hear you have got a grip on porridge for now KookyC , my maximum bolus is also 2.5 - 3 units else I end up in hypo trouble.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning - 15.6 here today! Gonna make a doctors appointment for Thursday or Friday hopefully today. Meant to get my GAD results next Monday but maybe they'll have them already by Friday who knows. I'd just like to know what's going on with my pancreas


----------



## Stitch147

17.8 for me this morning. Docs next friday to see whats going on.


----------



## Stitch147

Just done another ketones test, in the negative section again


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  And 6.8 today after an overnight Now hoping for a not too busy day.


----------



## Amigo

A late check in as out this morning but a 6.2 on waking


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Good to hear you have got a grip on porridge for now KookyC , my maximum bolus is also 2.5 - 3 units else I end up in hypo trouble.


Hi Flower due to the gastroparesis I can't do an upfront bolus for any carbs with my evening meal because of the risk of hypos that can take two hours to resolve. Instead I do a six hour extended bolus during the night. I'm not sure if something similar would help you.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Just done another ketones test, in the negative section again


That's good news


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.8 this morning and a hypo last night.  My fault though, was 5 about an hour before bed so intended to have a snack, but the dog was hysterical due to firework hell last night and I ended up getting distracted. 

Stitch and Rosie, those figures are just refusing to comply aren't they, hope you both have some luck with the medical folk and they have some strategies to help 

Flower, fancy you being a sensitive flower too, it used to be a three glass limit for me, now it's a three unit limit


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.6 here...will it be a hatrick tomorrow?

Hope you get some ANSWERS, Stitch and Rosie. You must feel like rubbish with those highs. I really feel for you both. Good luck with those medics...

Kooky, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks Bloden, I hope so too! I'm 12.4 today which is lower than yesterday but still would like a single digit!

Have a good Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.2 today
Well done Bloden! Rooting for you for the 3 in a row!
Sorry to hear you had a hypo last night Kooky. Those damn fireworks! Hope you feel better now


----------



## Stitch147

17.6 today. I kind of getting used to the high numbers now, hope the doc can sort me out next week.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

9.7 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

I'm doing a very selfish lap round the living room with a 5.8 this morning


----------



## Amigo

And even though it's a physical impossibility, I'll attempt a backflip when you and Rosie make it into single figures stitch!  (well I'll do a cyber one anyway for safety reasons!) lol


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> And even though it's a physical impossibility, I'll attempt a backflip when you and Rosie make it into single figures stitch!  (well I'll do a cyber one anyway for safety reasons!) lol



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

It was a mahoosive 25.0 for me this morning


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> It was a mahoosive 25.0 for me this morning


Blimey Gill, what happened?  Do you think it was switching the timing of your basal?  I take mine in the mornings but mostly because I have hypos a lot at night so the further away from night time the better.  Hope that number dropped for you fairly quickly?


----------



## AJLang

Tuesday night I was fairly stable.  Last night I was fairly stable hovering a bit higher than I like around 8/9.  But then from 3am it started dropping and I woke up at 6am with a 3.1.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.5 today, and it's my Friday 

AJ sorry to hear about the troublesome ups and downs but great to hear you're having such a fun time at Uni


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat.  Yep I'm going to enjoy Uni whilst kicking diabetes up the butt


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I'm doing a very selfish lap round the living room with a 5.8 this morning



Whoop woop! Nice work, Amigo.

Morning folks. A puzzling 10.7 here - my fasting trend (if you can call it that!) is in range, in range, hypo, hypo, high - and this with no Lantus change. 

Thanks for the crossed fingers for 3 in a row, Lindarose!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all And 7.4 for me No surprises as I ate a mcflurry last night Was good at the time 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Lindarose

Oh dear Bloden I should have kept quiet   Just when you were on a roll


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Oh dear Bloden I should have kept quiet   Just when you were on a roll



Don't worry, Lindarose!  My diabetes seems to be built on quicksand at the moment...just when I think I've spotted a trend, a new one comes along to surprise me.  Glad you enjoyed that McFlurry...


----------



## Stitch147

19.1 this morning! I was 19.4 2 hours after dinner last night. Roll on next friday.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

20.7 for me at 7.32am.

Looking at all my results throughout the day lately I'm wondering whether to increase my Lantus by 2 or 4 units.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 10.2 this morning! Seeing a doctor this afternoon, not my regular GP as it was last minute appointment but hopefully she'll be helpful! 

Nearly at Friday though!


----------



## Amigo

Some whoppers and some tiddlers this morning amongst the figures. Hope you all manage to find a happy level.

A 6.2 for me this morning (and I'm salivating thinking of that Mcflurry Linda. Adore them and hot fudge sundaes! )


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> I was 10.2 this morning! Seeing a doctor this afternoon, not my regular GP as it was last minute appointment but hopefully she'll be helpful!
> 
> Nearly at Friday though!



Good luck at Dr's Rosie


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today and a sneaky day off, cinema this afternoon to watch the new James Bond, lazy morning of Criminal Minds watching first me thinks.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.1 here. It's a shame really, cos I had a beautiful flat line all night long according to the Libre.  Anyway, who cares?! It's the weekend!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.0 here. 
Enjoy your day off Kooky. I hope to see Bond film some time. 
Do type 1's get dawn phenomenon? Do you think that's what happened to you Bloden? Least you can see it wasn't all bad and as you say it's the weekend!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! I'm 11.7 today. Had my gliclazide increased to 120mg and in four weeks it's going up to 160mg so hopefully that'll help! 

Have a good Friday!


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7.0 here.
> Enjoy your day off Kooky. I hope to see Bond film some time.
> Do type 1's get dawn phenomenon? Do you think that's what happened to you Bloden? Least you can see it wasn't all bad and as you say it's the weekend!


I certainly do, Lindarose. Since I got my Libre, I can see a steady line climbing from about 6am. Only not every morning, which doesn't help sort the insulin requirements out! 6.4 for me today at 7.30, but I can see I was hovering around 4 at 6am.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, can any beat my 18.6 today!? I hope not! Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 for me today and cramp down my calf under my plaster cast at 2.30am so I had to resort to my swearing dance in the middle of the night  

Your numbers seems well and truly stuck Stitch, I really hope you get some different medication to help you out asap.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

28.4 for me


----------



## Stitch147

mum2westiesGill said:


> 28.4 for me



And I thought mine was high!


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Gill I hope you arnt stuck up there for long You can't feel very well? I hope things soon go down And you Stitch.


----------



## Amigo

I'll second that Linda, must be so worrying to have the levels so high 

A 6.4 for me. Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## KookyCat

mum2westiesGill said:


> 28.4 for me



Have you called your DSN Gill?  That's very high, have you tested for ketones?  Hope it's coming down for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A round 7.0 for me today. I was 3.1 before bed so treated it with a couple of jelly babies then backed that up with some cheese on toast to rty and avoid one of 'those' night hypos'  Appears to have worked - I stayed up later and was 7.5 before going to bed, woke in the night feeling very hot, so tested, but was 8.4 so went back to sleep. So, overall pretty steady overnight


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.0 after a 3.6 at 3am.  Having said that after quite a bit of basal changing my levels are steadier then they've been for a while.  My basal requirements have completely changed during the morning so I had to increase my insulin quite a bit which worried me but, touching lots of wood, the morning levels have been a lot smoother.  I just hope it continues. Thank goodness for my pump and Libre.


----------



## AJLang

I'm glad you had a steady night Northerner.
Gill what do you think is causing the high numbers?  Is there a chance that you've been snacking in the evening without bolus - just a thought.  Have you done any basal testing recently? Sorry for all of the questions but I'm worried for you.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, can any beat my 18.6 today!? I hope not! Hope you all have a good day.


Stitch not wanting to worry you, and I probably will worry you unintentionally, but when you're BGs have been high for a while it is possible to feel as if everything is normal.  That's the problem with continual high levels, you can feel absolutely fine but they are causing damage.  Is there anyway that you can see a GP before next Friday?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.2 for me. 
Glad you managed to right the hypo before it happened Northerner. 
And good you're doing well too Amanda


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.0 here, so time to up the Lantus.

I don't always get an obvious Dawn Phenomenon hike in my BGs, Lindarose, but I get up early anyway just in case. The Libre certainly helps!

Ouch, Gill and Stitch...you must be feeling rough.


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Ouch, Gill and Stitch...you must be feeling rough.



That's the crazy thing with mine, I don't feel rough! Im back to dr's next Friday though as I feel my levels should be coming down by now. I was 17.3 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning (and a forecast of 100% chance of rain all day).


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 6.1 today, slightly higher than usual, although it's been a bit up and down all week - presumably because of the flu jab(?) plus various headachey feelings that I might be going down with some bug that never actually materialised. Great number just now though after half hour workout - 4.5  !


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning campers, 5.1 today and wondering what to do with my tofu for next week's lunches.  I may just give it a stir fry, or maybe I'll look for burger recipes.  Oh AND I had my first mince pie of the season.  I have no idea why I like mince pies, on paper I shouldn't, I hate pastry, can't stand dried fruit and I'm generally appalled by anything that sweet, but mince pies are just lush 

I'm working on a lower carb version for Christmas though, almond crust, with a marzipan (real not icky shop bought) lattice, own mince meat (so I can reduce the sugar a bit).  Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the mince pies Kooky, let us have the recipe if it's a success!   7.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.7 here. Did a ton of exercise yesterday, so was expecting the usual overnight glucose drop as my muscles replenished their stores but no, not this time! Oh well... 

Luckily, I don't like mince pies, even tho I love pastry and dried fruit! Have fun, Kooks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 17.4 for me today. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 17.4 for me today. Have a great Sunday everyone.


Good morning @Stitch147 - hope the party went well!  That appointment can't come soon enough!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.1 step KookyC but will happily miss out on the mince pie 

Did you manage to dispatch the Diabetes Fairy to outer space on a very large rocket Stitch? Roll on Friday for your appointment


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.2 for me. 
Hope the cooking goes well Kooky Fortunately I'm not a pastry or mince meat lover either At least that's something I don't have to resist!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me after struggling to get down much below 8.6 all last evening. Couldn't think why until I had a bad gastric/dizziness episode before bed. The meter seemed to be preparing me for it! Hopefully ok now.


----------



## Lindarose

That's a good morning result Amigo so hopefully you'll feel much better today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Afternoon everyone! 11.0 for me when I woke up. Enjoy your Sunday's


----------



## Mini-Vicki

5.7 for me! Lowest one I've ever had WOOHOO! - (started on insulin a few weeks ago)


----------



## Amigo

Nice one mini-Vicky! 

Thanks Linda, feeling a bit better today thanks and your level seems a bit better Rosie.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.1 step KookyC but will happily miss out on the mince pie
> 
> Did you manage to dispatch the Diabetes Fairy to outer space on a very large rocket Stitch? Roll on Friday for your appointment


Was very tempting Flower.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.3 today after a very peculiar high yesterday, double figures before dinner, absolutely no idea what that was about.  Well it could have been the incandescent rage when picking up my prescription I suppose after I found out that Dr do little (see what I did there ) changed my prescription from a box of 5 Tresiba pens to just one pen for the month, without any indication why of course.  No one pen isn't quite enough, so yes I have to waste more of my time on them yet again......no I'm trying to be zen today...zen..lest I verbally eviscerate them when I ring.

Hope everyone has a good blood sugar day, and life treats you well


----------



## Northerner

That is unforgivable Kooky!  Good grief, some people need way more insulin than you, are they forced to collect a pen every other day? Is it the GP or some bureaucrat? Hope you can beat some sense into their thick heads!

7.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.2 today. Leaving soon to find out what the consultant has to say about M's macula. Then I'm off to Moorfields this afternoon for the first appointment since the second lot of lasering. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Bloden

One pen?! What planet does this idiot live on? Sort em out, Kooky!

Morning all. 3.9 here. The Lantus hike worked then!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2 today. Leaving soon to find out what the consultant has to say about M's macula. Then I'm off to Moorfields this afternoon for the first appointment since the second lot of lasering. It's going to be a long day.


Good luck, both.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 
Wishing you well with your appt today Amanda (and M's too)
Kooky I hope you can get through to someone's thick head without losing your zen! You just don't need a battle to start the week


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2 today. Leaving soon to find out what the consultant has to say about M's macula. Then I'm off to Moorfields this afternoon for the first appointment since the second lot of lasering. It's going to be a long day.


Hoping all goes smoothly Amanda, {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck today, AJ

I'm 11.1 this morning. I'm glad they've come down from 17 but at any other time of the day they're up to 16. My meter tells me my 14 day average is 16.2. Let's hope this increased dose of gliclazide will work!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Good luck today, AJ
> 
> I'm 11.1 this morning. I'm glad they've come down from 17 but at any other time of the day they're up to 16. My meter tells me my 14 day average is 16.2. Let's hope this increased dose of gliclazide will work!


I do hope so Rosie


----------



## Stitch147

17.1 for me this morning. Roll on friday.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me.

Off for an MRI of my leg today so going cgm-less for the morning so there is no metal or anything that will be affected by the magnets on me. I'm so nervous, please don't let me go hypo Diabetes Fairy where ever you are! I'm aiming for a higher blood sugar before I go out so hopefully I'll be safe. 

I hope all goes well at your eye appointments Amanda and good luck requesting your life saving insulin KookyC aarrgh!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me.
> 
> Off for an MRI of my leg today so going cgm-less for the morning so there is no metal or anything that will be affected by the magnets on me. I'm so nervous, please don't let me go hypo Diabetes Fairy where ever you are! I'm aiming for a higher blood sugar before I go out so hopefully I'll be safe.
> 
> I hope all goes well at your eye appointments Amanda and good luck requesting your life saving insulin KookyC aarrgh!


Keeping everything crossed for you Flower, I hope that all goes well {{{HUGS}}} I've given the Fairy strict orders NOT to bother you today!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I hope she is listening!  I had forgotten quite how scared I feel without any idea where my blood sugar is, I immediately feel like something is going to go wrong. Get a grip Flower !


----------



## Robin

3.7 for me this morning. Combination of long walk and a couple of glasses of wine yesterday seems to abolish the Dawn Phenomenon.(only not permanently, I just adapt after a couple of days)
Good luck with the appointments today, AJ, and I hope your BG behaves, Flower.


----------



## Amigo

Good luck to all of you facing appointments and challenges today...not to forget idiotic doctors! 

A very nice 5.8 for me this windy morn


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I was 4.5 this morning, which was something of a relief, as I've been having almost all 7s & 8s and even some 9s since I had that cold, or possibly since the clocks went back, or some other random date  - didn't know whether I needed to put Lantus up or down or what (I suspect it needs to go down now, as I also had 2 hypos today).  Now hoping morning reading will stay in the 4s & 5s and not go back up again tomorrow ...


----------



## AJLang

Thanks everyone for your good luck messages.  Flower I hope that everything went well with your MRI.  12.1 for me after a big dose of comfort eating last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 here - didn't need that bedtime biscuit after all!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today
When I got home from work last night was 7.7 despite normal low carb food for tea and lots of walking. Felt fed up and ate a bag of crisps before bed Stupid but that's the sort of silly thing I do sometimes So rather odd to not be higher this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today
> When I got home from work last night was 7.7 despite normal low carb food for tea and lots of walking. Felt fed up and ate a bag of crisps before bed Stupid but that's the sort of silly thing I do sometimes So rather odd to not be higher this morning!


Hi Lindarose, bear in mind that meters are not entirely accurate - that 7.7 might have actually been closer to 7.0 than it showed (there can be a 10% variation). You're pretty rock-steady overnight and that's a very good thing to see!


----------



## Stitch147

16.4 for me this morning. Had hardly any carbs with dinner last night, I'm getting so frustrated now no matter what I seem to eat and cut out my BG levels are still not budging, hoping the doctor can sort me out on friday afternoon (even had a bit of a cry over it last night )


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> 16.4 for me this morning. Had hardly any carbs with dinner last night, I'm getting so frustrated now no matter what I seem to eat and cut out my BG levels are still not budging, hoping the doctor can sort me out on friday afternoon (even had a bit of a cry over it last night )


I'm very sorry to hear this @Stitch147  {{{HUGS}}} It seems that what you are eating is not the problem, it is that your base levels are so high to begin with. Otherwise, your levels are generally good between before and after meals. This suggests that the problem is that the insulin you are producing is insufficient to cope with your 'background', or basal, level, which is what is sustained by the release of glucose from your liver..Gliclizide may be able to help by stimulating more insulin production. Don't let the doctor blame your diet and exercise - the Fairy has been telling me how active you are and conscious of what you are eating, on top of your excellent weight loss - so the root of your problem has to lie in insufficient insulin for your needs. Once again, I'd ask about the possibility of a slow-onset Type 1 - don't let the GP dismiss this. As I've mentioned before, many of the features your own particular version of diabetes exhibits would be consistent with this. A C-peptide test might be appropriate, as this would show how much insulin you are producing - too little, could be Type 1, too much, suggests insulin resistance. Keep your spirits up, not long to wait now


----------



## astbury1

7.0 this morning which is a good result for me!


----------



## Amigo

Also sending hugs to your Stitch. This must be sooo frustrating for you but I agree with northerner's observations and I think you really need to stress to your doc that this is becoming urgent.

I'm a 6.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

astbury1 said:


> 7.0 this morning which is a good result for me!


Great to hear!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

4.6 this morning, so yesterday wasn't just an anomaly - hurrah!  Will probably be higher tomorrow though, because it's Wednesday.

Stitch - I agree with Alan too, if all that diet and exercise isn't working you need more tests and different meds, as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 8.5 for me.  My fault because it was a very rare evening when I didn't carb count.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a lovely  6.1 after a night shift!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a lovely  6.1 after a night shift!


Excellent Lindarose! That must be one of your lowest ever!


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> 16.4 for me this morning. Had hardly any carbs with dinner last night, I'm getting so frustrated now no matter what I seem to eat and cut out my BG levels are still not budging, hoping the doctor can sort me out on friday afternoon (even had a bit of a cry over it last night )



I'm not surprised you had a cry, Stitch.  Don't leave the surgery on Friday till you've got some answers. It's ridiculous...and after all the effort you're putting in (congrats on the 7 stone, btw!!).

Morning all. 6.8 here.  Looks like 14 (of Lantus) is my lucky number.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> 16.4 for me this morning. Had hardly any carbs with dinner last night, I'm getting so frustrated now no matter what I seem to eat and cut out my BG levels are still not budging, hoping the doctor can sort me out on friday afternoon (even had a bit of a cry over it last night )


Stitch I know that you've probably already done this but please emphasise to the GP how much weight you've lost, how much walking you do and how low your carbs are. It may be helpful to put the details in writing. Good luck with your appointment on Friday.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 for me today and cramp down my calf under my plaster cast again  Owww another 3.30 am swearing session!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.5 for me today and cramp down my calf under my plaster cast again  Owww another 3.30 am swearing session!


Ouch! Sounds like there might be a Cramp Fairy on the loose who needs a good talking to! Hope that's the last time she pays a visit for a long time (if ever!)


----------



## Stitch147

17.9 for me this morning. I had cramp in my leg about 3ish, my kitten wasnt impressed getting kicked off the bed as I jumped out of it!


----------



## Amigo

Brilliant 'shared' result is 6.1 Linda! Whatever you were doing on the night shift....keep repeating! 

Best wishes stitch....ooo how I sympathise with the cramps. I've become a nocturnal tap dancer with it!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I was 11.1 this morning again but now at 11:30, 4 and a half hours after having breakfast, I am 18.9


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, I was 11.1 this morning again but now at 11:30, 4 and a half hours after having breakfast, I am 18.9


Aw Rosie, I'm sorry to hear this  Keep an eye on things and if they don't improve then get back to the GP. I know the GAD test didn't prove anything, but I'm surprised they didn't do a C-Peptide test as well, as this would show how much insulin you are producing - I was under the impression they would always do both if it was unclear what your diagnosis should be. If your beta cells aren't woking properly, gliclizide will be no help at all. Do you have any appointments due?


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.7 today, Internet has been playing up this week so just catching up with what's going on. 
The Tresba issue is hilarious, in a "are you trying to kill me" sort of a way.  They've changed the prescription because it's so expensive and they think I'm being "frivolous" with it.  So Einstein at the surgery looked at my notes and saw that my consultant letter said "starting at six units a day" and decided that one 3 ml pen was enough.  I actually take 8 units and use 2 units as an air shot, has to be 2 units because the needles are crap and a good number of them don't work.  So one pen a month is too close for comfort, plus call me stoopid but I like to have a pen in reserve just in case it breaks, I lose it, I need to up my dosage (I was taking 10 units till I dialled it down) or heaven forfend I have to increase my dose for a stinking cold.  Nope Einstein says I have to take the dosage prescribed.  Upshot?  Einstein is going to "report" my non-compliance with the dosage to my consultant.  I imagine Einstein will be in some trouble, she's not a medical professional, and the last time I consulted my "big book of careers" an RSA certificate in word processing didn't cover drug dosages.

Anyway, hope everyone is well, Rosie and stitch I've still got everything crossed for lower figures for you.  flower hope that scan went well and AJ hope your laser treatment isn't too unpleasant x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.

Good heavens Kooky! It's not often I wish I could transmute to insectoid form, but I'd love to be a fly on the wall when your consultant gets that letter!  What I find most alarming about a situation like yours is that there are probably some people who won't dare challenge the restriction and struggle on. The situation is highly frustrating for you, but also potentially dangerous for those less equipped to fight it


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.0 today 
Kooky that's an amazingly frustrating situation for you and I hope Einstein gets her come uppance very quickly Could you contact your consultants secretary and put her in the picture so it can be sorted out sooner?


----------



## Bloden

Jeeeeeebers...where do they find these mini-Hitlers, Kooky?!

Morning all. 7.8 here. At the moment: no DP and no 3am dip...weird.  Must be the weather.


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone  3.7 today I seem to have gone into low bg mode for whatever reason 

How exasperating KookyC, wouldn't it be marvellous if diabetes was a static condition and insulin needs never altered but reporting it as non compliance is mind boggling, Go sort them out KookyC!


----------



## Abi

You must report this person Kooky- is she a nurse or receptionist or some other person
Completely unacceptable and dangerous and this behaviout/ attitude needs to be firmly nipped in the bud


----------



## Stitch147

A spectacular 21.5 for me this morning, I was 15.4 before going to bed!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> A spectacular 21.5 for me this morning, I was 15.4 before going to bed!


Oh my goodness Stitch!  As if you need it, a BIG incentive to make sure you get a result tomorrow!


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat I am in shock. Never in a million years would I have expected someone to ration insulin. I am beyond words that she would think that you are being frivolous.
Stitch I am so sorry to see your result. All the best for tomorrow.
9.4 for me after a rocky night. Carefully carb counted but a horrible 2.5 at 1.30am. It then rocketed up and I did a correction at 5am.
Glaucoma appointment this afternoon, she sees me very regularly because she is worried. For most people appointment with her are like gold dust.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Anyway, hope everyone is well, Rosie and stitch I've still got everything crossed for lower figures for you.  flower hope that scan went well and AJ hope your laser treatment isn't too unpleasant x


Thank you KookyCat. Fortunately this type of laser doesn't hurt but there were problems. I had to go back to hospital and she did a load more lasering, but then the consultant told her that a lot of lasering isn't good. I've been told that there is a risk of retinal detachment and macula odema, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this doesn't happen.


----------



## Robin

Unbelievable, Kooky! Agree with Northie, I'd love to see the consultants face.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a fantabulous 4.9 today, after a few ups & downs caused no doubt by recent gas leaks, a new oven, umpteen gasmen and taking our eldest cat to the vet for possible cystitis...


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me which reflects a bad night so my tolerance is low and my teeth are sharp kooky and primed to take on Ms Officious with her NVQ (not very qualified) in diabetes. I'd make so much noise and trouble for someone like that because they infuriate me! Grrrrr Hope you get sorted x

Sorry about others having highs, lows and resultant problems and sending the Fairy a big raspberry too. I've written to Santa now cancelling her visit this year (and the receptionist is getting a re-training course as her only present!).


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness Stitch!  As if you need it, a BIG incentive to make sure you get a result tomorrow!



Thought i would test again before lunch, had breakfast at 7.30. 19.6 at 12.20, I had a slice of brown toast for breakfast and a banana!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.8 today and thank crunchie it's Friday.  Hope everyone has a good day today.  Stitch good luck with that appointment today hope you get some sense from the GP


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today. 

Good luck Stitch!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.6 for me. According to the Libre I reached the dizzy heights of 15 at 1am, but yesterday I was hypo at the same time!
Good luck with your appointment Stitch.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here...which is frustrating cos I was 6.7 at bedtime. Oh well.

We're right behind you Stitch. Good luck!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 for me, my low trend continues.

Good luck today Stitch, here's hoping for a helpful appointment and lower levels very soon.


----------



## Stitch147

19.9 this morning (at least its lower than 20 today). Thanks for all the good luck messages. I'll let you know how I get on, appointment is at 2.30. X


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning . 13.9 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and hope your app goes well today Stitch 
And 6.8 for me. Oldest sons birthday and out for a meal tonight He chose Chinese Alas one of my favourites but Ile try to chooses wisely


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning . 13.9 for me


Nice to hear from you again Gill  How does the waking level compare to your bedtime level?



Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and hope your app goes well today Stitch
> And 6.8 for me. Oldest sons birthday and out for a meal tonight He chose Chinese Alas one of my favourites but Ile try to chooses wisely


Happy birthday to your son! I hope you have a lovely meal - try, but not too hard, it's a special occasion so you are allowed a little leeway


----------



## Amigo

Another 6.8 for me too this morning (strangely enough it jumped down to 5.8 after breakfast yesterday). 

Good luck stitch and have a lovely night Linda. Avoid those noodles, they push me up horribly even though I love them!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck today stitch 

I'm 15.9 this morning ugh but at least it's Friday!

Enjoy your meal tonight Linda


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear from you again Gill  How does the waking level compare to your bedtime level?



Hi Northerner . Ermm they don't compare because I hate to say I've not done any bedtime tests for ages!


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Northerner . Ermm they don't compare because I hate to say I've not done any bedtime tests for ages!


Well, here's your task for the week then! What is your new team like, now you have moved?  Have they made any suggestions?


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks I'm more of a crispy duck person so hope that's not too bad! But Ile enjoy the moment anyway


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Well, here's your task for the week then! What is your new team like, now you have moved?  Have they made any suggestions?



Thanks Northerner. My team is the same set up as my old one where It's the diabetic nurse who I see at the gp surgery. I met one diabetic nurse for my initial new patient medical. She listed all of my medications ie diabetic stuffs and all other medications plus she did a diabetic check and I had a full blood count and HbA1c done. You can see my latest HbA1c in my signature on here it was 79. This nurse retires in January and I think I will be seeing the other one. One nurse deals with general diabetes and the 'other one'  deals with insulin.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  A guilty 7.6 today! Was a lovely meal and thought I'd been quite controlled It was the chicken fried rice and piece of birthday cake Oops!


----------



## Stitch147

16.2 for me. Just taken my first dose of gliclazide and had brekkie, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a sleep in. Had the late night munchies after a night out and expected worse! 

Glad you had a lovely night Linda...that's not bad after a Chinese and birthday cake.

Hope things start to improve for you soon stitch.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone . 14.8 for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> 16.2 for me. Just taken my first dose of gliclazide and had brekkie, so fingers crossed.



Hopefully you'll start to see results soon Stitch 

I was 10.9 this morning 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 5.9 today after a hypo around midnight, think it was probably stress related.  My uncle died yesterday after a long and extremely valiant fight against cancer, which just also happened to be the third anniversary of my dad's death so a difficult day.  I'm not religious but I like to think my Dad was waiting for him, and they're sat having a brew and a natter about cars or some other thing that blokes find to natter about.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear about your uncle kooky. X

14.6 for me today. Hoping that's a good sign, most morning's I'm between 16-20.


----------



## Lindarose

God morning all and 6.7 today 
It's a step in the right direction Stitch Hopefully it will continue
Sorry for your loss Kooky x


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning (must stop late suppers).

Sorry to hear of your loss kooky. Glad to hear you've got a better level today stitch.


----------



## Stitch147

Tested a little while ago (2 hours after brekkie) normally id be over 25 now but today 16.2, fingers crossed I'm now on the right track.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Sorry for your loss, Kooky. Thinking of you X

I was 14.4 this morning! 

Glad to hear your numbers are coming down Stitch!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Tested a little while ago (2 hours after brekkie) normally id be over 25 now but today 16.2, fingers crossed I'm now on the right track.


Looking promising Stitch  

I was 6.5 this morning, but couldn't get connected to the interweb, grr!!! 

Very sorry to hear about your uncle, KookyCat


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.

So sorry to hear about your uncle, Kookycat.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 7.3 today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy Monday everyone! I'm 10.6 this morning. I'm wondering if testing in a morning is the right thing for me... I'm just getting annoyed that I wake up with 10/11 then they just get higher throughout the day.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning. You're doing better Rosie, stay strong!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

22.4 on Sunday - probably the after effects of Saturday evening 
18.5 this morning for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and Ile start the ball rolling with 6.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Gastroparesis is being a nightmare. BGs fairly steady during the night. I was 4.7 at 2.30 so I had some Coke. I was 4.0 at 4am and then it just climbed and climbed to 12.9 at 7am. Tummy feels awful.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, just when i thought things were improving 18.3 for me this morning. I was 18.9 last night before going to bed. I'm back to the dr's tomorrow.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

17.3 for me this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  18.1 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

13.5 for me this morning. Doctors at 11.40.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.4 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.5 here (banging hypo in the middle of the night - ouch!).

Good luck at the doctor's this morning, Stitch.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> 13.5 for me this morning. Doctors at 11.40.


Glad to see that's one of the lowest numbers today!! Good luck X 

I'm 11.8 today. Get my mid-point grade for my placement today so looking forward to that! I'm feeling pretty confident!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.1 today

Good luck at dr today Stitch. And hope you get a good grade Rosie 
Sorry you've had a rough night Bloden and feel better soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  20.7 for me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after a night of horrible leg cramps. Do others suffer those?

Hope you get sorted at the docs stitch, good luck on your grades Rosie, sorry about your hypo Bloden and sorry too your levels are still a bit high westie mum x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after a night of horrible leg cramps. Do others suffer those?
> 
> Hope you get sorted at the docs stitch, good luck on your grades Rosie, sorry about your hypo Bloden and sorry too your levels are still a bit high westie mum x


I get awful leg cramps to the point where it wakes me up and i can't move. They usually pass quickly and it seems to be only at night?


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I get awful leg cramps to the point where it wakes me up and i can't move. They usually pass quickly and it seems to be only at night?


I had that before I was diagnosed. Ow ow ow, I sympathise!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and  5.8 after a night shift Wow! 
Feels edpecially cold outside so looking forward to a warm bed. Hope you all have good readings.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.7 here - oops! My fault - yesterday's overnight hypo got me worried. Ho hum...

Nice number, Lindarose. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Amigo

Nice one Linda! Your BG obviously likes the cold and night shifts more than you! 

Sorry about the hypo Bloden 

6.2 for me this chilly morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone sorry I've been missing. On a bumper ride of balancing lots to do with chronic fatigue. 3.6 this morning and since waking I've needed 30g of fast acting carbs plus 80% tbr. Despite that I'm still 4.1 at 11am. It's only a week ago that I was altering vassals to stop me rocketing into the teens in the morning.


----------



## Stitch147

13.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.8 here - not unhappy with that since I had pizza for dinner last night.


----------



## Stitch147

12.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> 12.3 for me this morning.



Ooh, that's better, Stitch.  Hope it's the start of something...how are you feeling?


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Ooh, that's better, Stitch.  Hope it's the start of something...how are you feeling?



I feel good (especially as its friday!), i had low numbers all day yesterday, didnt go over 16. I was 13.8 an hour and a half after dinner (cajun chicken, potato wedges and salad down the pub). The pub we go to is really good, cos we go there alot they know us quite well and will swap things and change things round for us on the menu, so I asked for half a portion of the wedges (otherwise I would have eaten them all) and still left some as the chicken and salad filled me up. Fingers crossed the increased dose of gliclazide is finally doing the job.


----------



## Stitch147

13 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Looking good Stitch!

Morning folks. 5.0 here...AND a lie-in.


----------



## Stitch147

Didn't go over 16 at all yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today. Good to see those numbers coming down Stitch, hope the improvement continues


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 14.5. I was 6.5 at 1am and put on a 70% TBR and I was 4.5 at 2.30. According  to the Libre I didn't go hypo. For the last few days I've had a downward slope from 3am. Last night it was a steep upward slope from 3am. Very frustrating.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this very chilly morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 14.5. I was 6.5 at 1am and put on a 70% TBR and I was 4.5 at 2.30. According  to the Libre I didn't go hypo. For the last few days I've had a downward slope from 3am. Last night it was a steep upward slope from 3am. Very frustrating.


That's very frustrating Amanda  Could it possibly be related to the type of food you are eating? Have you tried eating the same evening meal for a few nights to see if the results are more consistent? That gastroparesis really is a tricky beast to tame


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alan even when I eat exactly the same meal for two consecutive days the levels vary.. There is no longer any pattern. Yesterday I was fire fighting hypos all day. I managed to stay in the 4's but had 45g of fast acting carbs during the day and didn't do much physically. Only the week before I had been fighting sharp rising highs in the morning. I won't be beaten but I now understand when the pump rep said that many people with gastroparesis give up.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi Alan even when I eat exactly the same meal for two consecutive days the levels vary.. There is no longer any pattern. Yesterday I was fire fighting hypos all day. I managed to stay in the 4's but had 45g of fast acting carbs during the day and didn't do much physically. Only the week before I had been fighting sharp rising highs in the morning. I won't be beaten but I now understand when the pump rep said that many people with gastroparesis give up.


I hope you can get some sort of stability soon Amanda, it must be very tiring also having to monitor and make decisions so often during the night. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and I'm joining Amigo with a 6.7 today  Plus a much needed lie in!
Hope your numbers continue to improve Stitch.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I hope you can get some sort of stability soon Amanda, it must be very tiring also having to monitor and make decisions so often during the night. {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan. Hopefully I'll be ok as long as I've got the Libre and hypo awareness


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and I'm joining Amigo with a 6.7 today  Plus a much needed lie in!
> Hope your numbers continue to improve Stitch.


Thanks lindarose. Not been over 17 since they doubled the gliclazide. That used to be my regular waking number! I know being in double figures still isn't good, but it seems to be going in the right direction.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. Hopefully I'll be ok as long as I've got the Libre and hypo awareness


Don't give up, AJ. Hopefully it's just a blip and your trends will return again soon. It's a funny old game - I find that as soon as I spot a trend, a new one comes along to replace it! I hope things settle down for you...


----------



## Robin

5.4 for me this morning. Phew, normality resumed! Levels have been all over the place for the last few days, drove up to Dundee and back to daughters graduation, and to collect a bootload of stuff she'd left up there, (normally OH and I share driving, but he's grounded on doctors orders at the mo, so I had to do it all.), levels kept climbing to 13ish and staying there despite all efforts. Was beginning to think I'd compromised my insulin, but no, it's just my body. Whacked in a large correction dose last night when we got home, in desperation, and woke at 3am at 2.7!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Don't give up, AJ. Hopefully it's just a blip and your trends will return again soon. It's a funny old game - I find that as soon as I spot a trend, a new one comes along to replace it! I hope things settle down for you...


Thank you Bloden  I promise not to give up.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.4 for me this morning. Phew, normality resumed! Levels have been all over the place for the last few days, drove up to Dundee and back to daughters graduation, and to collect a bootload of stuff she'd left up there, (normally OH and I share driving, but he's grounded on doctors orders at the mo, so I had to do it all.), levels kept climbing to 13ish and staying there despite all efforts. Was beginning to think I'd compromised my insulin, but no, it's just my body. Whacked in a large correction dose last night when we got home, in desperation, and woke at 3am at 2.7!


Known as a 'Rage Bolus', when you become so frustrated that your judgement becomes slightly overwhelmed by your emotions!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Known as a 'Rage Bolus', when you become so frustrated that your judgement becomes slightly overwhelmed by your emotions!


It certainly was! Perhaps midnight wasn't the best time to succumb to it. At least I confirmed I still have nocturnal hypo awareness!


----------



## AJLang

Just wanted to add that my weird BGs continue. We were meant to go to Blenheim today but I was exhausted so I've done nothing but went to bed at 12.45 with BG at 6.5. Got up two hours later and felt awful Libre said LO! This is when I've done nothing, haven't had any bolus since 10am and I can't remember the last time I had an afternoon hypo.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Just wanted to add that my weird BGs continue. We were meant to go to Blenheim today but I was exhausted so I've done nothing but went to bed at 12.45 with BG at 6.5. Got up two hours later and felt awful Libre said LO! This is when I've done nothing, haven't had any bolus since 10am and I can't remember the last time I had an afternoon hypo.


I wonder if the exhaustion is a related problem, Amanda? My weird night hypos are usually associated with extreme tiredness beforehand, with no bolus insulin for way beyond the 5 hours which is normal for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good point Alan, you may be right. I've definitely been pushing myself to my personal limit during the last few weeks. Nowhere near as much as I wish I could do, but definitely too much for my CFS - I can see how that fatigue could then impact on my BG levels.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I find the same with my ME, Amanda - sometimes my BGL reacts as if I've been running a marathon when I've just been pottering about doing very little - I think ME/CFS causes your body to react as if you've done a lot of exercise when actually you've done very little.

The changing weather also makes a huge difference to my readings, and I think that's because of the ME too - thermostatic instability being one of the symptoms.  At the moment with the weather getting colder it's hypo central here - I've had 13 hypos in the last week, and I was 1.7 this afternoon, 2 hours or so after lunch.  My morning fasting readings for the last few days have been in the 3s and low 4s - when I had a 2.8 I finally gave in and put my Lantus down (hate doing that because I can only put it down a whole unit, not the half unit I need).


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I find the same with my ME, Amanda - sometimes my BGL reacts as if I've been running a marathon when I've just been pottering about doing very little - I think ME/CFS causes your body to react as if you've done a lot of exercise when actually you've done very little.
> 
> The changing weather also makes a huge difference to my readings, and I think that's because of the ME too - thermostatic instability being one of the symptoms.  At the moment with the weather getting colder it's hypo central here - I've had 13 hypos in the last week, and I was 1.7 this afternoon, 2 hours or so after lunch.  My morning fasting readings for the last few days have been in the 3s and low 4s - when I had a 2.8 I finally gave in and put my Lantus down (hate doing that because I can only put it down a whole unit, not the half unit I need).


@TheClockworkDodo, you need to request a Sanofi Juniorstar pen for your lantus, it can operate in half units 

http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/08/half-unit-lantus-insulin-pen-free-on.html

It's beyond me why they think this pen needs to be aimed at children, there are loads of adults that have been crying out for them for years!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  10.0 for me this morning after a 2.1 hypo at 2:45 and obviously over corrected with those jelly babies, club biscuit and cheese on toast  Actually could have really scared myself, but I noticed at the last moment that I had put a ketone test strip in my meter - imagine if I hadn't noticed and it showed me a 0.2!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 for me.
That sounds mega scary Northerner Glad you're ok!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 13.7 for me today. Off to a Christmas market later. Glad you're ok northerner.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.0 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 13.7 for me today. Off to a Christmas market later. Glad you're ok northerner.


Thanks Stitch  Hope you enjoy the market!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me this morning 

Hope all is stabilised now northerner, sounded nasty! 

Keep warm with high mood and low figures everyone


----------



## Rosiecarmel

12.0 for me this morning after enjoying a few drinks at an Alzheimer's society fundraiser last night.. After the third gin and diet lemonade the bar staff decided to tell me that they didn't even have diet lemonade!!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 12.0 for me this morning after enjoying a few drinks at an Alzheimer's society fundraiser last night.. After the third gin and diet lemonade the bar staff decided to tell me that they didn't even have diet lemonade!!


That's horrible Rosie!  It often happens in pubs and bars that the staff think it doesn't really matter, but actually it can be very dangerous - it's in effect spiking your drinks  A lot of people get some glucostix which are actually urine sticks to test for glucose, but will show whether a drink is diet or the sugar version - I think they are about £5 for 50 without prescription


----------



## Amigo

That's disgusting Rosie and it's a real bug bear of mine. I struggle to find anything other than Diet Coke when I'm out and I'm pig sick of drinking it! 
Why is it so difficult for bars and restaurants to have sugar free versions of mixers and why must people have full sugar versions? Apart from anyone having a hypo, who needs them! 

I asked my local landlord if he could get me sugar free lemonade and he did immediately. Of course it would be rude now not to buy a few vodkas each time to put in it!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone, not posted here since Wednesday so here's my last few waking levels:
Thursday - 21.9
Friday - 23.8
Saturday - 13.4
Today - 15.0


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone, not posted here since Wednesday so here's my last few waking levels:
> Thursday - 21.9
> Friday - 23.8
> Saturday - 13.4
> Today - 15.0


Well done taking the readings Gill  Try to start taking the bedtime ones now so you can see the rise or fall in levels overnight - it will give a good indication of where your basal is 

6.1 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.0 for me [shudder], and fairly sure there was a hypo last night, didn't catch it but did wake up with hypo drench.  Hmm not sure what caused it although been a stressful time so maybe that's it.

Hope everyone is OK today and not too cold


----------



## Robin

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 6.0 for me [shudder], and fairly sure there was a hypo last night, didn't catch it but did wake up with hypo drench.  Hmm not sure what caused it although been a stressful time so maybe that's it.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK today and not too cold


4.9 for me. I like whole numbers! Just missed one! Sorry about your stressy hypo, Kooky.
Looks nasty cold and foggy out there.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today Had a nandos last night with rice so lucky it's not higher!
Hope things become calmer for you soon Kooky.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.9 here. Autumn fiiiinally arrived on Saturday  so it's down with the Lantus methinks. Brrr!

Take care, Kooky.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy Monday everyone! (Is it weird that I like Mondays?) 13.6 for me this morning. It is absolutely freezing up north! Take care everyone


----------



## Stitch147

13.3 for me this morning (still happy I had 1 good reading yesterday!)


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Glad you like Mondays Rosie but yes it's a bit weird! Lol


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Well done taking the readings Gill  Try to start taking the bedtime ones now so you can see the rise or fall in levels overnight - it will give a good indication of where your basal is
> 
> 6.1 for me today



Thanks Northerner 

Well done with your waking level this morning.

It was 10.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks Northerner
> 
> Well done with your waking level this morning.
> 
> It was 10.7 for me



That's better Gill. Did you do something different yesterday to get a fasting BG of 10.7? If so, do it again tonight!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bloden said:


> That's better Gill. Did you do something different yesterday to get a fasting BG of 10.7? If so, do it again tonight!



Thank you. No I didn't do anything different that I can think of.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Northerner said:


> @TheClockworkDodo, you need to request a Sanofi Juniorstar pen for your lantus, it can operate in half units
> 
> http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/08/half-unit-lantus-insulin-pen-free-on.html
> 
> It's beyond me why they think this pen needs to be aimed at children, there are loads of adults that have been crying out for them for years!


Brilliant, thank you!  Last time I asked there wasn't one.  I will ask the next person I see at the surgery if they can add it to my prescription list ...


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Brilliant, thank you!  Last time I asked there wasn't one.  I will ask the next person I see at the surgery if they can add it to my prescription list ...


You're welcome  

Good morning all, a surprising 4.9 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today, can't decide whether it's the funeral today that's pushing my numbers up or whether the cold weather needs more basal.  I do sometimes wonder what I did with my time before I had insulin to play with!


----------



## Northerner

Hope all goes well at the funeral KookyCat {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well at the funeral KookyCat {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Northerner, I know we're supposed to find funerals useful emotionally but I'm one of the minority who don't, so I'll just be glad when it's over.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  Just when I think I've got my basal dose right BAM! 14.1.  I'll be having words with the DF when she arrives...

I hope your BG behaves today, Kookycat, and that the funeral isn't too emotionally draining. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today 
Thinking of you Kooky and hope your BGs stay in control.


----------



## Robin

5.2, Yay, haven't had a HS for a while.
Hope everything goes well today, Kooky, thinking of you.
Sounds like the DF needs a kick up the pants, Bloden (though I'm not sure she was wearing any when I had her).


----------



## Stitch147

12.2 for me today.
Hope all goes well for you today Kooky.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.4 after the Libre told me I had a four hour hypo starting at 11.30am I noticed when I was 3.0 at 3am. It took 30g of fast acting carbs plus a 10% TBR for an hour to get it above 4  
Thinking of you Kooky.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  Snap Stitch147 it's 12.2 for me as well


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after a night of endless 'piddle stops!' Surely this shouldn't still be happening with BG's under control! 

Hope all goes well kooky. Funerals are so difficult.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after a night of endless 'piddle stops!' Surely this shouldn't still be happening with BG's under control!


It's most unfair!  I'm astonished at the volume of liquid my capacious bladder has to release during the night! (Apologies for TMI! ) I mean, I do keep well-hydrated during the day, but pretty sure I get rid of most of during the day as well! Perhaps I need to do an experiment...


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Sounds like the DF needs a kick up the pants, Bloden (though I'm not sure she was wearing any when I had her).



I hope I can stop after just one kick!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Sending more hugs, Kooky - hope it's not too distressing for you.

Alan - a GP once told me (years before I was diabetic) that the thing to do when you go to the loo a lot is to drink more, not less.  Drinking more doesn't mean you go more frequently, it just means more volume when you do go!

4.4 for me this morning, after a surprise 8.9 yesterday morning (which I suspect was related to the plum crumble the night before).  Nice to be waking up over 4 again though.


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Alan - a GP once told me (years before I was diabetic) that the thing to do when you go to the loo a lot is to drink more, not less.  Drinking more doesn't mean you go more frequently, it just means more volume when you do go!



At least it makes it worth the trip!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.9 today and a hypo drench last night, tsk.  Can't work out if it's stress, an impending cold, or more or less Tresiba.  Perhaps I'll let myself chill out a bit before tackling that, the more basal yesterday didn't help during the day (3 corrections required) but made me hypo overnight.  Then emotional stress is clearly my trigger for highs so maybe letting myself come down a bit will help.

Thanks for all your kind wishes, yesterday was very upsetting as expected but we gave him a good send off.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A frustrating 12.2 here. My BGs have been doing this random dance for a few months now...ffllrrrrrghff. I hope everyone else's BGs are behaving this misty morn!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today. A bit higher than my target but I have a hospital app today so could be because I'm a bit anxious. It's a follow up rheumatology but I've been referred to endocrinology and have an app next week as well following lots of blood tests. I've stopped googling for info as frightened myself over the past few weeks!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Bloden it looks like we're both having "fun". After the mega hypo the night before I did an 80% TBR and knocked one unit off my extended bolus. No hypo  but woke up at 12.3 - it was 7.7 at 2.30am but then a steady climb.


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 7.3 today. A bit higher than my target but I have a hospital app today so could be because I'm a bit anxious. It's a follow up rheumatology but I've been referred to endocrinology and have an app next week as well following lots of blood tests. I've stopped googling for info as frightened myself over the past few weeks!


Lindarose big hugs. I hope that the appointments will reassure you.


----------



## AJLang

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I find the same with my ME, Amanda - sometimes my BGL reacts as if I've been running a marathon when I've just been pottering about doing very little - I think ME/CFS causes your body to react as if you've done a lot of exercise when actually you've done very little.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying. Thanks for writing this, it certainly helps to explain some of my problems.


----------



## Stitch147

Woohoo!!! Mini lap around the office this morning, 9.2


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Woohoo!!! Mini lap around the office this morning, 9.2



Yayyy!!!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me and also going through a stressful time. Mum rushed into hospital and in surgery at the moment.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all  6.2 for me this morning and 8.7 before bed but I don't know how though being as I ate 2x small bags of wotsits and 2x chocolate biscuits during the evening with no bolus insulin!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me and also going through a stressful time. Mum rushed into hospital and in surgery at the moment.



Hi Amigo, hope you mum is ok.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Stitch, that's kind of you. I hope so too.

Glad you hit a mini-lap figure this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Really hope your mum is ok, Amigo

Hope everyone's numbers behave today! I was 19.6 this morning for no apparent reason?!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Rosie. Oh sorry, that's a bit of a whopper!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope your mum makes a good recovery Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me and also going through a stressful time. Mum rushed into hospital and in surgery at the moment.


Hope all goes well and Mum is back home and recovering well soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner x


----------



## pav

10.1 where that came from I don't know, normally around 7.0


----------



## Bloden

Looks like the Diabetes Fairy is up to her mischief again - sprinkling good fairy dust on some and nasty fairy dust on others. Grrrr.

Hope your mum's OK, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5,0 for me today (sorry KC! ) I've had remarkable grouping the past 3 days - 4.9, 5.1, 5.0!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. 4.5 here. I'm starting to doubt the word 'trend' - there's no such thing! I'm going to ask for the half-dose Lantus pen.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning good people. 4.5 here. I'm starting to doubt the word 'trend' - there's no such thing! I'm going to ask for the half-dose Lantus pen.


Those levels really are all over the place  Hope the half-unit pen can offer some help!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Those levels really are all over the place  Hope the half-unit pen can offer some help!



It's a roller coaster, and has been for a few months now.  I put it down to my age!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.3 for me.
I hope your mum is ok Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.2 today 
My appt yesterday was very reassuring. The consultant thinks referring me to endo was abit of 'overkill' on the part of his registrar. However I will still go and hopefully no further action will be necessary other than for  osteoporosis. 
Hope your mum is doing well today Amigo. 
And hope you can get off that roller coaster soon Bloden and get less erratic bg's.


----------



## Robin

That's a good number, Lindarose.
4.9 for me today, amazing how a few days normal routine and my numbers start behaving, My Libre trace is looking less like the Alps and more like the gently rolling Cotswolds.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

19.9 today! However I've tested a bit late. Took my meds and had a bowl of bran flakes about an hour ago. So that's probably why although it's stil very high Completely forgot to test this morning before I woke up! Clearly bran flakes are not for me


----------



## Stitch147

8.8 for me today!!! 
I think we are finally on to a winner!


----------



## Northerner

Great waking number Lindarose!  Hope all goes well with the endo


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> 8.8 for me today!!!
> I think we are finally on to a winner!


Fabulous Stitch!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 19.9 today! However I've tested a bit late. Took my meds and had a bowl of bran flakes about an hour ago. So that's probably why although it's stil very high Completely forgot to test this morning before I woke up! Clearly bran flakes are not for me


I used to have bran flakes after diagnosis, but found out that they really spiked me too!  Shame, because I really like them! If you can find time, it would be worth having a non-carb breakfast - an omelette, maybe, that is quick to prepare


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> I used to have bran flakes after diagnosis, but found out that they really spiked me too!  Shame, because I really like them! If you can find time, it would be worth having a non-carb breakfast - an omelette, maybe, that is quick to prepare



I really like them too! It's annoying because I bought a big box recently thinking it would be a healthier breakfast than previous cereals or toast I've eaten and "good" carbs. Clearly they don't agree! I never really have time to cook in a morning as id rather have time in bed... Might have to get up that little bit earlier and make an omelette or something. I might Google some quick low carb breakfast recipes!


----------



## Stitch147

I sometimes have scrambled egg and tomatoes from the canteen at work.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner!
And fantastic results Stitch 
I find cereals spike me too Rosie especially porridge which I absolutely love. I sometimes have a bowl but know I shouldn't.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I really like them too! It's annoying because I bought a big box recently thinking it would be a healthier breakfast than previous cereals or toast I've eaten and "good" carbs. Clearly they don't agree! I never really have time to cook in a morning as id rather have time in bed... Might have to get up that little bit earlier and make an omelette or something. I might Google some quick low carb breakfast recipes!


It might be worth finding out how you are with the cereals later in the day. I know it might sound weird, but, as a Yorkshireman I don't like to throw anything away, so I had a weetabix and milk as a 'pudding' after my evening meal  At that time of day I am a lot less insulin-resistant, plus having it along with my main meal lowers the overall GI, so less of a spike! 

Since finishing off my cereals I reverted to a single slice of Burgen toast for breakfast - I'm not a big breakfast eater. Occasionally, at the weekends, I might have a cooked low-carb breakfast


----------



## Stitch147

Ive been lucky with porridge, normally have oats so simple and it doesnt spike my levels too badly.


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I really like them too! It's annoying because I bought a big box recently thinking it would be a healthier breakfast than previous cereals or toast I've eaten and "good" carbs. Clearly they don't agree! I never really have time to cook in a morning as id rather have time in bed... Might have to get up that little bit earlier and make an omelette or something. I might Google some quick low carb breakfast recipes!



Can you have oats, dried fruit and nuts? If so, why not make some "porridge bars" (have a look through the recipes online) and eat one every morning for breakfast - lying in bed if you like!  They're like a shop-bought cereal bars, but not full of c**p.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning (nice shared numbers Linda). Sorry for the 'uppers and downers' having a struggle today. Glad your appointment went ok Linda.

Thanks for your good wishes. My lovely mum had an op yesterday but is on the mend thankfully. The stress made my numbers leap a bit yesterday but have settled now.


----------



## cherrypie

Rosiecarmel said:


> I really like them too! It's annoying because I bought a big box recently thinking it would be a healthier breakfast than previous cereals or toast I've eaten and "good" carbs. Clearly they don't agree! I never really have time to cook in a morning as id rather have time in bed... Might have to get up that little bit earlier and make an omelette or something. I might Google some quick low carb breakfast recipes!


Make a frittata, plenty of recipes online and then you can warm a slice of it in the microwave.  Keeps for a few days in the fridge.


----------



## Bloden

Ooo, nice idea, Cherrypie. It's like being in the Guides again - "Be Prepared".


----------



## pav

8.1 for me  still to high for my liking and currently running at 10.9, which is odd as should be higher as had one of those mornings and eaten too much fruit and peeing for England.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening all  7.3 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening all  7.3 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed


That's very encouraging, whatever you're doing, keep doing it!!


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening all  7.3 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed


Much better Gill!


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening all  7.3 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed



Wow! That's brilliant, Gill.


----------



## AJLang

The last two nights I'd gone to bed with a TBR of 80% and woken up at 9 or higher.  I was tempted not to do the TBR last night but fortunately I did - 3am  and I was 3.1 - 20g of fast acting carbs and I'm only up to 4.3 - all of these fluctuations are happening despite us carefully carb counting everything.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> The last two nights I'd gone to bed with a TBR of 80% and woken up at 9 or higher.  I was tempted not to do the TBR last night but fortunately I did - 3am  and I was 3.1 - 20g of fast acting carbs and I'm only up to 4.3 - all of these fluctuations are happening despite us carefully carb counting everything.


What a pain! Glad you took the decision to set the TBR again Amanda, looks like it could have been worse. I hope you manage to get a bit of sleep and wake to a good number 

I was 5.8 this morning (or does 4:30 count as the middle of the night still? )


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner.  I thought I was being extreme when I turned down the TBR to 60% at 4am but I woke up at 7am with a 6.9. Once I got back to sleep I had the mos absolutely wonderful Susie dream.
Well done with your 5.8


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 5.3 here - looks like I'm back in the zone. 

Sorry to hear your roller coaster ride continues, AJ.  

How's your mum, Amigo? Hope she's OK.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Stitch147

10.2 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Waking to a nice juicy 5.8 this morning  like you northerner!

Mum is out of hospital and hopefully much better now thanks Bloden (maybe why my levels are better today).

Sorry you're still having a struggle AJ x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks for all your suggestions re breakfast! I'll be looking into them all m
Tried again with bran flakes just to check it was that and nothing else... Woke up 11.4, had bran flakes at 7am, now it's 8:40 and I'm 18.4 so it definitely is


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions re breakfast! I'll be looking into them all m
> Tried again with bran flakes just to check it was that and nothing else... Woke up 11.4, had bran flakes at 7am, now it's 8:40 and I'm 18.4 so it definitely is


Just goes to show how helpful having a meter is, and what a nonsense it is to tell people to just 'eat healthily' and that they don't need to test!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Much better Gill!



Thanks Northerner but...... that's still with snacking on lots of carby things during the evening


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  9.4 for me on waking this morning and 11.3 before bed


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning all  9.4 for me on waking this morning and 11.3 before bed


Pretty steady over the past couple of days Gill


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 this morning having worked til 2.30. Can't match you today Amigo. Your numbers are brilliant!
Now going to relax with a soap and jungle catch up!


----------



## pav

6.9 for me, had one of those days of not being hungry except for nibbles and fruit eventually had a burnt beef burger sarnie for tea at 10 pm last night.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 6.9 for me, had one of those days of not being hungry except for nibbles and fruit eventually had a burnt beef burger sarnie for tea at 10 pm last night.


Did you mean to burn it, pav?


----------



## pav

Did not mean to burn it, just forgot time as was finishing off win 10 re-install and applications.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Did not mean to burn it, just forgot time as was finishing off win 10 re-install and applications.


Blame Bill Gates then!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Just goes to show how helpful having a meter is, and what a nonsense it is to tell people to just 'eat healthily' and that they don't need to test!



Exactly!! Bran flakes are considered a "healthy carbohydrate" so if I had continued to eat them every morning for breakfast imagine what my a1c would be in 3 months time!!


----------



## pav

bought some old fashioned porridge oats to try again, not holding up any hopes it will stay within reasonable limits.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a 7.0 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and a 7.0 for me today.



Snap, Lindarose! 7.0 for me too.

Morning everyone. Xmas shopping with OH today. So it's a trip to the city on the train, a spot of lunch, a quick look round Oviedo art gallery...hope everyone else has a good one!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me this morning. Off to do some pottery painting for a friend's birthday today. I'm sure whatever I do will look like a 4 year old has done it!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10 for me this morning. Off to do some pottery painting for a friend's birthday today. I'm sure whatever I do will look like a 4 year old has done it!


Have fun Stitch! Photos of the masterpiece, please!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me. Sounds therapeutic stitch, that should bring your numbers down. That sounds like a nice day out Bloden (apart from the crowds).

It was manic with shoppers yesterday in pursuit of cheap white goods and electronics!  Hope everyone bagged a bargain!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 7.1 for me - higher than my usual, and then 6.6 around half hour later.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 7.1 for me - higher than my usual, and then 6.6 around half hour later.


Might just be meter variation


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning woken up with a horrible 2.7. Have been asleep since 6pm last night.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning woken up with a horrible 2.7. Have been asleep since 6pm last night.


Oh no!  Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope you have a better day, and a good night tonight. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

10.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Oh no!  Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope you have a better day, and a good night tonight. {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan. I would benefit from spending all day in bed because my energy levels are so low. But I have things that I must do for Guide Dogs and tidying the house. Fortunately Mark will help me lots with the tidying - I may be able to get away with supervising I hope you have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here...with a lie-in too.

Hope your 'supervising' isn't too strenuous, AJ, and that your energy levels are back to normal soon.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today. Like you I had a lie in too Bloden Been looking forward to it all week! 
Hope you feel better soon AJ.


----------



## Amigo

I had a mega lie in I'm afraid! I blame all the nocturnal loo trips! 

A 6.2 this morning.


----------



## pav

7.6 for me, bit a of a bad night at least no trips to the loo, still a tad to high for my liking.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all  on Saturday it was 17.3 on waking and 20.2 before bed
Today 11.7 on waking and 14.0 before bed


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Morning all  on Saturday it was 17.3 on waking and 20.2 before bed
> Today 11.7 on waking and 14.0 before bed


Fairly steady overnight Gill, which suggests you basal is set about right  You next need to start looking at your bedtime levels and how you might be able to lower them


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Fairly steady overnight Gill, which suggests you basal is set about right  You next need to start looking at your bedtime levels and how you might be able to lower them



Yes I do seem to be quite steady overnight which is good but I don't know how because I snack on carby things during the evening such as small bags of wotsits which are my favourite at the moment then just before I go to bed I have a couple of chocolate biscuits and all with no bolus insulin.
Do you have any ideas for how I could try to lower the bedtime levels?


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Yes I do seem to be quite steady overnight which is good but I don't know how because I snack on carby things during the evening such as small bags of wotsits which are my favourite at the moment then just before I go to bed I have a couple of chocolate biscuits and all with no bolus insulin.
> Do you have any ideas for how I could try to lower the bedtime levels?


I think you've probably answered your own question Gill - if you are snacking through the evening without bolus insulin to cover it then your levels are going to be high before bed  

One option might be to plan the snacks you want to have during the evening, then bolus for this along with the bolus for your evening meal. This is something I tend to do a lot, as I'm also a bit of an evening grazer. What happens in my case is that, around 3 hours after my main meal my levels are usually around 5.0, but I know that I have another couple of hours to go before my evening meal bolus has run its course. Therefore, I can have some snacks to keep my levels up and usually end on a good number before bed. The problem is, of course, that you will HAVE to have some snacks otherwise you will drop low - rarely a problem for me. If it turns out that my levels are on the high side at 3 hours then I will go for a low/no carb snack, like some cheese. I'm not recommending you do this, just that it works for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 for lil' ol' me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.1 for me. I'm really hoping things aren't starting to go wrong in my foot as I've needed increased insulin over the weekend with worse results. Please settle down blood sugar!


----------



## Robin

6.1 for me today.
Flower, I really hope things settle down for you.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  11.1 for me. I'm really hoping things aren't starting to go wrong in my foot as I've needed increased insulin over the weekend with worse results. Please settle down blood sugar!


Hope things settle down soon Flower


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10 for me today.


Are you taking a bedtime reading as well Stitch? Just wondering how your waking number compares to it


----------



## Lindarose

Hope you get better readings today Flower x


----------



## Amigo

6.6 for me this morning. Sending best wishes flower. 

Keep warm everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Are you taking a bedtime reading as well Stitch? Just wondering how your waking number compares to it



Yep, it varies from day to day though, last night I was 7.8 before going to be (tested approx 30 mins before going to bed). But other days I can be between 12 and 15 before bed. We tend to eat dinner later (about 7.30-8) some days as I work in central london but live out near southend, so by the time I get home and do dinner it can be later.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  7.8 for me this morning and 5.5 before bed. I ate 2x small bags of wotsits during the evening and I added the carbs onto my teatime bolus. However after I had done my bedtime test I then ate 2x chocolate biscuits with no bolus.


----------



## Lindarose

It looks like your numbers are much better recently Gill. You're doing something right!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today 
I struggle to get up in the winter. Wish I could have stayed in bed for a few more hours!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.9 here.

Nice work, Gill.  Just a thought - could you gradually replace your carby snacks with carb-free ones (eg olives, cheese, ham, sugar-free jelly...) - phase the carb-free in while you phase the carby out? I did this gradually - took a few months! - and seem to have retrained my brain to crave carb-free.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.8 today
> I struggle to get up in the winter. Wish I could have stayed in bed for a few more hours!


I've struggled as well this morning Lindarose - so dark still at 7 am! 

5.3 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.2 for me today.
Im good in the morning with getting up as I have an hour and a half commute to central london 5 days a week. And of a weekend when I can have a lay in im usually awake and up at about 7am.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 8.2 for me today.
> Im good in the morning with getting up as I have an hour and a half commute to central london 5 days a week. And of a weekend when I can have a lay in im usually awake and up at about 7am.


Great waking number Stitch!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.4 again despite nearly double my bolus yesterday plus increased basal. My cgm graph is a scary high roller coaster at the moment. Off to orthopaedic clinic today for new cast so at least I can see if my foot is to blame for my horrible blood sugar.

What a great number Stitch, brilliant!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  11.4 again despite nearly double my bolus yesterday plus increased basal. My cgm graph is a scary high roller coaster at the moment. Off to orthopaedic clinic today for new cast so at least I can see if my foot is to blame for my horrible blood sugar.
> 
> What a great number Stitch, brilliant!


Good luck today Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks Northerner and Flower. I was pleased with that this morning too. Im back at the Dr's tomorrow morning, fingers crossed he is happy with the progress I am making. 
Good luck today Flower, hope all goes well. XX


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner and Stitch  I want to see what is happening with the wounds so I know what I'm dealing with!


----------



## Stitch147

I'll have my fingers crossed for you and hope they are healing up as they should be.


----------



## Robin

Right! Who's got the Diabetes Fairy at the moment? And did you let her out of your sight? Have been steady for a whole week, so when my Libre sensor ended yesterday I decided to do without for a few weeks and save the next one for Christmas. So, I was 7.9 unexpectedly this morning! No idea if I was high all night, or had a dip and a rebound. I sense Fairy meddling.
Good number there Stitch! Long may it continue.
Good luck today, Flower, hope everything's as expected.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morn


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone  9.8 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed. Feeling really angry with myself because at teatime yesterday as well as bolusing for my tea I also added in the bolus for the carby snacks during the evening but ended up eating lots more carbs than what I bolused for ie chocolate biscuits and an extra bag of crisps ie wotsits


----------



## Phil65

4.2 this morning, after a curry last night.....pleasantly surprised


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone  9.8 for me this morning and 5.4 before bed. Feeling really angry with myself because at teatime yesterday as well as bolusing for my tea I also added in the bolus for the carby snacks during the evening but ended up eating lots more carbs than what I bolused for ie chocolate biscuits and an extra bag of crisps ie wotsits


Gill, you need to get hubby in charge of the biscuits and snacks and only allocate what you have bolused for!


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> 4.2 this morning, after a curry last night.....pleasantly surprised


Was it a cinnamon curry, perhaps?


----------



## Phil65

Northerner said:


> Was it a cinnamon curry, perhaps?


Hate to admit, but poppadoms with mango chutney, mini selection of pakora/Bhajis, chicken tikka and rice......what! No Nan bread!


----------



## Boatboy

8.6 this morning before breakfast. Had a ready meal curry last night that was green across the board on the traffic light system but sent me up to 12 on the 2hr post -prandial reading.


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> 8.6 this morning before breakfast. Had a ready meal curry last night that was green across the board on the traffic light system but sent me up to 12 on the 2hr post -prandial reading.


Do you know what your level was prior to the meal? The Traffic lights aren't much use to us diabetics as they show sugars, but not total carbs  Always have a peek at the back of the packet (although often it is in the tiniest of font so hardly readable )


----------



## khskel

5.6 before breakfast. 6.3 after 2 hours. Breakfast was burgen toast and marmite. Porridge made with unsweetened almond milk. Now why didn't I think of that sooner. Nice slightly nutty taste.


----------



## KookyCat

Well I was 5.6 this morning, but the ruddy broadband flaked on me again tsk.  Managed to sort my post breakfast spike out today by reducing my breakfast bolus.  When will I learn that when I spike 99% of the time I need to reduce the insulin   Godson asked me if I was "growing out" of the diabetes this morning....if only


----------



## pav

Very early hours today 14.4  on getting up 9.1  been in more pain than normal through out the day as only just got my levels out of the teens.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Very early hours today 14.4  on getting up 9.1  been in more pain than normal through out the day as only just got my levels out of the teens.


Hope your levels are better today pav  

4.9 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Snap Northerner 4.9 here too!

Pav hope you're feeling a bit better today, and flower fingers crossed that the new cast process goes well and the wounds are OK X


----------



## Stitch147

9.9 for me today. Back to the Dr this morning for review on how I'm doing. A lot better I can safely say.


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 10.0 here - my fault (overdid pre-bed snack - der)!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 for me.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, 8.1 this fine morning. Now for some caffeine


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an annoying 10.4 today. Right that's it, I'm having a black coffee carb free day until my stupid levels behave. 
One of the wounds on my heel needed a dressing and to be looked at again in a couple of days so I think I know what the culprit is!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me today but I've got the challenge of a 'beige buffet' at lunchtime. These things always groan with carbs


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  an annoying 10.4 today. Right that's it, I'm having a black coffee carb free day until my stupid levels behave.
> One of the wounds on my heel needed a dressing and to be looked at again in a couple of days so I think I know what the culprit is!


I hope you can get your levels down Flower, and that the heel...er...heals! 



Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me today but I've got the challenge of a 'beige buffet' at lunchtime. These things always groan with carbs


Definitely a challenge! Always brings it home to me how oblivious Muggles are to what they are eating  Good luck!


----------



## pav

Northerner said:


> Hope your levels are better today pav
> 
> 4.9 for me today



No chance gone higher 10.1  , nice level for you Alan one I would like to see again.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone  11.2 for me this morning and no bedtime test done to compare it to. No bedtime test done because I went out with hubby for an indian and injected for my meal after eating but then I ended up eating a small triangular ham sandwich and 3 or 4 very moreish mini sausage rolls at the acoustic evening which we went to after our meal but didn't bolus for these because I didn't know I was going to have them  #naughtydiabetic!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 this morning - pretty good after a 5.1 before bed!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Hello, hello... 3.8 here. 

No chance getting a Junior Lantus pen - it isn't on the list of available insulins! Oh well, had to ask.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.1 here. 
Very steady Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Hello, hello... 3.8 here.
> 
> No chance getting a Junior Lantus pen - it isn't on the list of available insulins! Oh well, had to ask.


What? It takes standard lantus cartridges


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. I've been a bit out of the loop and haven't posted on this thread in a while! Been so busy I've barely had time to think! Anyway I'm 12.4 this morning. Weighed myself today and I've put weight on  it's so frustrating because I'm trying so hard but one slip and I immediately put all the weight I've lost back on


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone. I've been a bit out of the loop and haven't posted on this thread in a while! Been so busy I've barely had time to think! Anyway I'm 12.4 this morning. Weighed myself today and I've put weight on  it's so frustrating because I'm trying so hard but one slip and I immediately put all the weight I've lost back on


Try not to worry about the weight Rosie, I think we all have fluctuations at this time of year  How are you feeling generally?


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Hello, hello... 3.8 here.
> 
> No chance getting a Junior Lantus pen - it isn't on the list of available insulins! Oh well, had to ask.


I'm sure I read on here somewhere that the manufacturer would send one out free of charge, if you contact them.( might have been a post by EDUAD) I was thinking of trying, because my surgery is hopeless at ordering the right pens, but never got round to it as I seemed to have settled on a whole number.

Northerner, that's just showing off!


----------



## Robin

Meant to add, I was also 5.0 this morning, Northie, some nice round numbers especially for KookyCat, I know how she hates them!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a happy 5.6 today after I gave my diabetes a serious talking to, I also tweaked my basal rates which probably had more to do with it!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a happy 5.6 today after I gave my diabetes a serious talking to, I also tweaked my basal rates which probably had more to do with it!


So pleased to see this Flower!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me and very best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, I start the day with a 7.3.


----------



## smithl1

Hi 
I'm a new type 1 diabetic. Diagnosed 3 weeks ago with glucose at 30. Also have addisons diagnosed in April and Hypothyroidism for last 15 years. Coping well level this morning 7.7.


----------



## Northerner

smithl1 said:


> Hi
> I'm a new type 1 diabetic. Diagnosed 3 weeks ago with glucose at 30. Also have addisons diagnosed in April and Hypothyroidism for last 15 years. Coping well level this morning 7.7.


Hi @smithl1, welcome to the forum  You've got quite a lot to deal with there, well done for getting on top of things  Please let us know if you have any questions, or if there is anything we can help you with


----------



## smithl1

Thanks I certainly will. Looks like the forum can help greatly with any issues so thought I'd join. Feeling better than I have for 12 months at the moment so fingers crossed. Still on the basic twice daily mixed insulin but works for me at present.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> What? It takes standard lantus cartridges


Oh, I see, it takes cartridges. I've got pre-filled Lantus pens, not pens that take refills. They certainly weren't among my GP's prescribing options. 

Nice number, Flower.


----------



## pav

A better looking 7.4 this morning, though it was turned 11 am when I woke up.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 4.7 for me today!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here. Almost a house spesh...

Oh dear, there's a general election here on Dec 20th and the campaign starts today, so TV programmes are dripping with politicians trying to look like 'real, down-to-earth people'.  I feel sick...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 5.1 here. Almost a house spesh...
> 
> Oh dear, there's a general election here on Dec 20th and the campaign starts today, so TV programmes are dripping with politicians trying to look like 'real, down-to-earth people'.  I feel sick...


Better than the UK GE when the campaigning started at least 3 months before  Do you get to vote?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Better than the UK GE when the campaigning started at least 3 months before  Do you get to vote?


I'm only resident in Spain, not a citizen, so I can't vote in general elections (just local elections). It should be really interesting though - there are some brand new parties jostling for votes with the old guard, so expect lots of mud-slinging and baby-kissing. And there are going to be US-style debates...can't wait!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprising 4.7 for me today!


You're getting lower and lower, Northerner!
5.9 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.3 after an overnight


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning and 6.3 after an overnight


Great result Lindrose!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a Friday 5.2 House Special for me today which I am very proud of as I've been wrestling with an invisible blood sugar raising force (DF?) for the past few weeks


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Friday 5.2 House Special for me today which I am very proud of as I've been wrestling with an invisible blood sugar raising force (DF?) for the past few weeks


Hurrah!  She must have been distracted from her mischief by her pottery classes!  Great work Flower


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.2 for me today, was 10.1 before I went to bed. Feel really tired today, I even slept until my alarm went off which is unusual for me. I can see an early day for me at work today (the boss isnt in anyway). Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all - 19.1 today. I feel a bit poorly today so that could be why! All the nurses in my office are coughing and spluttering!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all - 19.1 today. I feel a bit poorly today so that could be why! All the nurses in my office are coughing and spluttering!


Oh dear  I hope you feel much better very soon Rosie {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning after a not very pleasant night's sleep.

Sorry about your high numbers this morning Rosie 

Those night shifts certainly help your levels Linda 

Nice HS Flower


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  I hope you feel much better very soon Rosie {{{HUGS}}}


 
Thanks! I've been doing a lot of shifts on wards plus working in the community so think I'm just run down and caught whatever bug is going around!


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, 9.8 this morning which is a bit of a downer.


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> Morning all, 9.8 this morning which is a bit of a downer.


Hope your levels improve as the day progresses


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone  Thursday 16.6 on waking and no bedtime test. Today 14.3 on waking and 6.2 before bed.


----------



## Phil65

5.0 this morning.....wish it was every morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.7 today, and it's very blustery out there . I'm at the Christmas markets today so expect to return with a wooden hut as a hat if the 70mile an hour winds persist....ah well I'm cool I can carry it off, plus it'll be a nice change from the fedora 

I've just been catching up on the last few days posts, nice work everyone....but please try to avoid whole numbers if you can.  They are wrong and must be discouraged at all cost please.  If you feel one coming on, half a jelly baby should nudge you up a bit


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and dare I say it's a 7.0 today! 
Sorry Kooky I'm not into jelly babies especially so early in the day. My advent chocolate would probably have done the trick but I do try to save it as long as possible ie after the shower!  Hope you enjoy the markets today and don't get blown away. Think this ones called Desmond? 
Hope everyone sees some good numbers today.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and dare I say it's a 7.0 today!
> Sorry Kooky I'm not into jelly babies especially so early in the day. My advent chocolate would probably have done the trick but I do try to save it as long as possible ie after the shower!  Hope you enjoy the markets today and don't get blown away. Think this ones called Desmond?
> Hope everyone sees some good numbers today.



I'll allow the whole number just this once Linda [shudder].  Enjoy the advent chocolate . Was the wicked witch of the West who got squished by a house?  Maybe I should take my ruby slippers


----------



## Stitch147

10.1 for me this morning. No whole number for me Kooky. I think I'm going to get blown up to the high street later! Enjoy the Christmas market.


----------



## Robin

3.7 this morning, the effect of a couple of glasses of red wine last night, (white doesn't do that, must be the extra sugar in it)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  *warning - contains whole numbers* it's a 4.0 for me today. Apologies KookyC!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  *warning - contains whole numbers* it's a 4.0 for me today. Apologies KookyC!


Glad to see you have things back under control Flower


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I think I may have over done my basal once again as my pump suspended for 2.5 hours from 2.30am until 5am. It's the sheer variety I just love


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> 10.1 for me this morning.



Snap! 

I don't envy you lot going outside today!! I'm staying in where it's warm


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me on this ferociously windy day. Not bad after another beige buffet occasion. I've started to eat the toppings off the white buns, only 'safe' way to avoid the hike. Put me up to 7.6 before bed so goodness knows what the bread would have done! 

Have a great Sat everyone...hold on to your hats!


----------



## Mini-Vicki

A whole number for me today - 9.0 
Went to bed at 5.7... but I feel a cold coming on, just in time for work christmas party tonight!
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Mini-Vicki said:


> A whole number for me today - 9.0
> Went to bed at 5.7... but I feel a cold coming on, just in time for work christmas party tonight!
> Hope everyone has a good day


Hope the cold doesn't materialise Vicki! Enjoy the party


----------



## pav

7.7 for me, a bit higher than expected as had a light tea last night.


----------



## Stitch147

It's breezy out there today! Just got back from walk up to high street and have a 5.1!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> It's breezy out there today! Just got back from walk up to high street and have a 5.1!


Goodness! How do you feel? Wobbly?


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Goodness! How do you feel? Wobbly?


Yep, nice cuppa and a biscuit put me right. Getting used to lower levels of around 7, but anything below that I feel start to feel wobbly. I suppose my body has been used to the higher numbers for a while.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> It's breezy out there today! Just got back from walk up to high street and have a 5.1!



Oh yeah! Nice number, Stitch.

Morning good people. 9.1 here - my fault...Xmas shopped til I dropped yesterday. All that activity meant BG was dropping all evening and I overdid my pre-bed snack. Anyway, Xmas shopping all done! What a relief...


----------



## Stitch147

9.8 for me this morning. Busy making soup for work lunches during the week.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 for me after a 2.4 before bed, I'd forgotten just how much I enjoy a Wagon Wheel when my bg is low!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 here Least it's not a whole number!


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone! 4.8 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me.

Hope nobody is affected by the appalling floods which thankfully haven't reached us but are close. Desmond has been destructive!


----------



## Stitch147

I have friends who live in Cumbria, touch wood they haven't been affected where they are.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm a lovely 8.6 this morning 

My mum lives in a lodge in the middle of Kendal and all around her has flooded. Roads in and out of Kendal are closed. Luckily her lodge is raised off the ground a little bit. To get to hers you've to drive up country roads and they're impassable at the moment. The beck behind her has turned into a river!! Oh and a third tree fell down yesterday! It's been an absolute nightmare for her


----------



## Melody

6.0 this morning.

I'm in Cumbria, not flooded but obviously know lots of people who are. #herewegoagain


----------



## pav

Still a high one for me at 9.9


----------



## Lynn Davies

I had a 9.1 first thing this morning. Tested before my cuppa. No idea if it is good or not. First day of testing.


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> I had a 9.1 first thing this morning. Tested before my cuppa. No idea if it is good or not. First day of testing.


It's a benchmark Lynn  Hopefully, it's a number you can start to bring down eventually. It's handy to do a test before bed also so you can see whether it went up or down overnight (or stayed about the same!). Ideally, you are aiming for 7.0 or below


----------



## Lynn Davies

Thanks Northener. Still stumbling about in the dark but getting there - I think.

My post food reading last night was 8.5 so was a bit surprised to see it higher this morning after not eating since 7pm yesterday.

I suppose that is one of the vagaries of diabetes.


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Thanks Northener. Still stumbling about in the dark but getting there - I think.
> 
> My post food reading last night was 8.5 so was a bit surprised to see it higher this morning after not eating since 7pm yesterday.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the vagaries of diabetes.


This is something that puzzles people a lot to begin with, but in fact there's a very good explanation as to why this happens. Basically, we need energy 24/7, not just at times when we are eating, in order to keep all our 'automomic systems' working - these are the things you never normally think about, like your heart, lungs, brain, digestion etc. When you eat some of the energy from the food gets stored in your liver, and your liver then trickles out a constant supply of this to keep us going. Sometimes this can result in a higher level when we test in the mornings because the body's 'clock' recognises it's time to wake up and starts trickling out extra glucose to give us an energy boost to start the day. If you have diabetes then you are less able to deal with this extra glucose, so your blood glucose levels rise.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Now that makes perfect sense.  Thanks for that. Might have to include a snack of some sort before bedtime.  We shall see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## Amigo

I think you might find your morning levels coming down naturally after a while eating less carbs Lynne. Like you, when I was diagnosed in Feb, I had morning levels around 8-8.6 and it was that 'dawn phenomenon' people talk about. I've managed to get them down much lower now but find the later I test on a morning (even though I haven't eaten), the higher they are. It's like your liver gets up before you do


----------



## Lynn Davies

Thanks Amigo I shall keep all that in mind. Only diagnosed last Tuesday so very early day's yet.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today after a random 9.8 before my evening meal yesterday.....anyone find a hot shower makes their BG pop?  I'm struggling to work out why that does strange things to me but it does!

Anyway happy Monday everyone (boo hiss, Friday's are much better)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.

Just seen the UK flooding on TV - terrible! I hope your mum's high and dry, Lindarose.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good morning everyone! 11.6 here today. 

I've had protein porridge this morning (meant to be low carbohydrate high protein high fibre) so will be testing again in an hour or so and see what happens!! Im praying it doesn't affect my BGs too badly as I love porridge in winter


----------



## Robin

4.4 this morning. Protein porridge? Sounds ideal for us post porridge spikers, but Ive never heard of it, where do you get it?


----------



## Lynn Davies

9 for me - lower than yesterday though


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, I'm a 7.2 this very grey morning.


----------



## Melody

Morning, 5.9 today. Just packed Child #1 and #2 off to the school bus. No idea if buses are happening here today. School is on for years 7-11, but will they be able to get there?! Child #3 school was flooded so she has at least 2 days off. Clean up time in Cumbria.


----------



## Northerner

Melody said:


> Morning, 5.9 today. Just packed Child #1 and #2 off to the school bus. No idea if buses are happening here today. School is on for years 7-11, but will they be able to get there?! Child #3 school was flooded so she has at least 2 days off. Clean up time in Cumbria.


Hope things don't get any worse, with more rain predicted


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll squeeze on the crowded 5.1 step today with Northerner and Bloden.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll squeeze on the crowded 5.1 step today with Northerner and Bloden.


It's beginning to look like the new House Special!


----------



## Amigo

A nice lean 5.8 for me this morning....I like those! 

Best wishes to anyone affected by the horrible floods. We've lost something off the roof but hoping for no further damage.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A nice lean 5.8 for me this morning....I like those!
> 
> Best wishes to anyone affected by the horrible floods. We've lost something off the roof but hoping for no further damage.


We've just got a benign gloom here - hope you don't have any more damage or leaks!


----------



## AJLang

Sorry I haven't been posting recently but my night time levels have been all over the place despite carb counting and correct boluses. 10.3 at 4.30am so I had a one unit correction. Only down to 9.3 at 7am.


----------



## Phil65

5.0 this morning, happy days


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me for the third morning in a row!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today.  Northerner I see you're petitioning for 5.1 as the new house spesh, whilst I appreciate you tried hard to avoid a whole number (well done), I must insist the house special remains as an even number after the point  Many medical professionals have implied to me that control is easy so I can only infer awkwardness in those who insist on odd numbers after the point, and [shudder] whole numbers


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha Kooycat I like your response to Northerner's petition for the new house special.
14.9 at 1am for me.  I did a correction and then realised that I had ketones.  So did a complete infusion set change and another smaller correction.  5.30am and I'm 13.5 still with ketones


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

I hope things improve for all those who've been flooded - by water and by glucose / ketones.


----------



## Robin

5.0 for me, sorry Kooky.


----------



## Lindarose

Ohhh Robin that's very brave of you. Think I would have added .2 to save Kookys sanity! 
I'm 6.7 today and looking forward to a massage this afternoon which was a July birthday present I've been saving for the right moment then realized it expires soon!
Hope those ketones soon go Amanda and things improve


----------



## Northerner

Enjoy the massage Lindarose!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 here today.

I'm very fond of 5.2 as the House Special-much as I enjoyed my 5.1 yesterday- but I do prefer an even number after the decimal point!


----------



## Lynn Davies

8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me this morning. I was 6.5 after dinner last night, one of the lowest after dinner levels so far!


----------



## Amigo

Just missed a whole number with a nice 6.1 this morning. Good to read everyone's daily digest everyday 

I've just discovered what I'm getting for Christmas...a colonoscopy  Joy of joys!


----------



## Lindarose

Was that really on your wish list Amigo! Seriously though hope all goes ok and good results. Having had a couple myself I can say the  procedure isnt actually as bad as the thought of it!


----------



## Stitch147

When my other half had one last year he did ask if he could keep the dvd of it!


----------



## Amigo

Funnily enough it wasn't on my wish list and I might pass on the DVD in favour of the Downton box set!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Just missed a whole number with a nice 6.1 this morning. Good to read everyone's daily digest everyday
> 
> I've just discovered what I'm getting for Christmas...a colonoscopy  Joy of joys!


For the person who has everything?


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> For the person who has everything?



Nah you're thinking of colonic irrigation there northerner not a rotten colonoscopy! Lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today!


Well done Northerner, I knew you could do it if you tried   I almost dare not confess it but [double shudder] I got a 5.0 this morning, I blame Patty.  She's been quiet this last few weeks so she clearly needed to assert her authority   Mind you I have been taunting her a bit with cake of late, I've developed a liking for these small carrot cake bars from EAT.  They're all nutty and carrot laden, with cream cheese and sultanas.  Most unlike me, but I'm verging on obsessed .  Cake doesn't usually do it for me, just not enough like real food, but apparently if they make it with wholemeal flour, put some veg and nuts in and top it with cream cheese I'm there (teehee).

Hope you enjoyed that massage Linda, and flower I knew I could count on you with the even number after the point...Amigo, hope that colonoscopy goes swiftly and smoothly . Happy Wednesday.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Amigo I hope that the colonoscopy went/goes well.
My body feels like lead this morning but at least my BGs are better behaved.  Woke up at 2.30am feeling very trembly hypo so scanned with Libre and it said 4.0 so I had 15g fast acting carbs.  I also tested on my meter straightaway and it said 6.9 and on other finger 7.0!  So expected to wake up higher this morning as I'd had the gluco juice for a non-existent hypo. But I was 5.5


----------



## Lynn Davies

7.3 for me this morning - seems things are settling down a bit as I go along - still only the 4th day of testing but a downward trend is in view.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I've just discovered what I'm getting for Christmas...a colonoscopy  Joy of joys!



You must have been very naughty this year, Amigo.

9.6 here after last night's late dinner and hypo...oops!

Those carrotty~raisiny~cream~cheesy treats sound right up my street, Kooky.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 6.9 for me today. 
It's good to see the numbers going down Lynn It encourages you to keep at it! Well done


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.

I really fancy a cream cheese carrot cake slice thing now you mention it KookyC but not going shopping until Saturday, mmm black coffee it is then!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> 7.3 for me this morning - seems things are settling down a bit as I go along - still only the 4th day of testing but a downward trend is in view.


Good to see Lynn!


----------



## Stitch147

A very very nice 6.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Oops for me too, this morning,7.5. Note to self, if you're too low to go to bed on, one ginger biscuit is enough, not two!
Well done you, Stitch!


----------



## Flower

What a very, very nice result Stitch


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> A very very nice 6.5 for me this morning.


Wow! That's terrific Stitch!  Such an improvement from a few short weeks ago!


----------



## Amigo

Some great and improved results this morning...good to hear Lynn and Stitch! 

A 6.3 for me and thankfully my colonoscopy is scheduled for after Christmas! That's a relief!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Wow! That's terrific Stitch!  Such an improvement from a few short weeks ago!



Tell me about it, its hard to believe just a few weeks ago that i was regulary in the 20's and teens, the only time i tend to see double figures is after lunch/dinner depending on what I have. The highest Ive had recently is about 13.7!


----------



## Melody

6.5 this morning - slightly higher than normal, but woke up with a migraine. Maybe linked?


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all , 7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Boatboy

Robin said:


> 4.4 this morning. Protein porridge? Sounds ideal for us post porridge spikers, but Ive never heard of it, where do you get it?


Hi Robin, so you get a post porridge spike? I find my bg drops considerably post porridge,  how does that work?


----------



## Northerner

Melody said:


> 6.5 this morning - slightly higher than normal, but woke up with a migraine. Maybe linked?


Quite possibly, stress can cause levels to become elevated. I hope the migraine eases soon!


----------



## Robin

Boatboy, I think it's probably the 'everyones different' problem, and possibly a type1/type2 difference.
I have to try and get my insulin profile to match what Im eating, what I mean is that when I inject, sometimes the glucose produced from the carbs I've eaten arrives in my bloodstream much faster than the insulin, so my Bg levels rise, then the insulin catches up and deals with them, and I fall back to normal. In the meantime I've had a 'spike' which isn't ideal. This obviously happens if I eat sweets, sugar, white bread etc, but slow release carbs go into the bloodstream more slowly, and the insulin keeps pace with them. Porridge is supposed to be slow release, but I seem to process it quite quickly.
For some people, their liver starts churning out glucose like mad as soon as they get up, but having breakfast makes it think, oh right, i don't need to, and it switches off. So if porridge releases nice and slowly for you, you then get a steadier trickle of glucose into the blood, and your insulin production or absorption can keep up, and your levels fall.
I do hope that makes sense, it's easy to tie oneself up in knots trying to explain the waywardness of BGs!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Melody said:


> 6.5 this morning - slightly higher than normal, but woke up with a migraine. Maybe linked?


An alternative to the stress Alan mentioned is that you could have gone slightly hypo in the night and then your liver rushed out some extra glucose to cope with that and over-did it a bit.  Apparently hypos in the night can cause hangover-type headaches the next morning.  I think most of us wake up if we have very low or rapidly falling levels overnight, but it might have been a gradual and/or slight hypo.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I was 6.1 this morning after a 2.9, some glucose, and 4 (instead of the usual 2) plain biscuits at bedtime, so not bad considering!  I will be pleased when the weather decides whether to be properly cold or unseasonably mild, all the chopping and changing is playing havoc with my bgls at the moment.


----------



## AJLang

That's not a decent vegetarian breakfast!! A vegetarian breakfast should include fried eggs, Lina McCartney vegetarian sausages, hash browns, FRIED mushrooms, fried bread, baked beans AND toast with butter.
Ha ha I've posted this in the wrong place, it should be in the advent calendar thread


----------



## Boatboy

Robin said:


> Boatboy, I think it's probably the 'everyones different' problem, and possibly a type1/type2 difference.
> I have to try and get my insulin profile to match what Im eating, what I mean is that when I inject, sometimes the glucose produced from the carbs I've eaten arrives in my bloodstream much faster than the insulin, so my Bg levels rise, then the insulin catches up and deals with them, and I fall back to normal. In the meantime I've had a 'spike' which isn't ideal. This obviously happens if I eat sweets, sugar, white bread etc, but slow release carbs go into the bloodstream more slowly, and the insulin keeps pace with them. Porridge is supposed to be slow release, but I seem to process it quite quickly.
> For some people, their liver starts churning out glucose like mad as soon as they get up, but having breakfast makes it think, oh right, i don't need to, and it switches off. So if porridge releases nice and slowly for you, you then get a steadier trickle of glucose into the blood, and your insulin production or absorption can keep up, and your levels fall.
> I do hope that makes sense, it's easy to tie oneself up in knots trying to explain the waywardness of BGs!


Thanks for the info Robin, much appreciated,  and yes it does make sense. I find it very interesting to hear how things affect people differently, I'm still fairly new to all this.


----------



## Matt Cycle

AJLang said:


> That's not a decent vegetarian breakfast!! A vegetarian breakfast should include fried eggs, Lina McCartney vegetarian sausages, hash browns, FRIED mushrooms, fried bread, baked beans AND toast with butter.
> Ha ha I've posted this in the wrong place, it should be in the advent calendar thread



Agree. It had what I think was spinach.  Now, I love spinach but I wouldn't want it as part of my breakfast.  Could also have had cheatin' rashers/quorn bacon slices.

Sorry for carrying on with this bit off-topic.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 4.9 today and a realisation that I have elastic blood sugar!  My waking reading is always exactly the same as my pre dinner reading and I'd never noticed that before, well not really .   Is that weird?  I think it's weird, I'm a bit freaked out now that I've noticed.

Glad to see a downward trend Stitch and Lynn, and hope everyone else is doing well.  Now to the obvious question, what on earth was in that veggie breakfast that caused such controversy?  Happy Thursday....just one more sleep till Friday, and then 7 more sleeps till 2 whole weeks off work (giddy).


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat - it's weird!  5.5 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> KookyCat - it's weird!  5.5 for me today



It is weird, see I knew it was....and it's not just about the same, it's exactly the same EXACTLY!!!  This is worse than the whole number thing


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> It is weird, see I knew it was....and it's not just about the same, it's exactly the same EXACTLY!!!  This is worse than the whole number thing


I sense a Fairy's influence at play....!


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> A very very nice 6.5 for me this morning.



Fantastic, Stitch!

Morning all. 9.5 here - very windy here last night, something hit the bedroom window around midnight  and I could feel my glucose bubbling up because of the surprise! That's my explanation, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I will be pleased when the weather decides whether to be properly cold or unseasonably mild, all the chopping and changing is playing havoc with my bgls at the moment.



Same here, Dodo. The weather's far too nice here for the time of year and I'm having to yo-yo my Lantus dose accordingly.  Not that I'm complaining tho...!


----------



## Lynn Davies

7.5 for me this morning 

It is very windy and persisting it down


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.0. The night before from 2am onwards I dropped, last night I kept climbing. I really don't know what else I can do. There is no pattern.  I have horrible Gastroparesis symptoms today, really bloated stomach and waiting for the medicines to kick in.


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat the vegetarian breakfast was on the advent calendar thread


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I'm 16.0 this morning and I have no idea why! Omelette for breakfast hoping it will reduce soon!!


----------



## Robin

5.2 for me. Yay, House Spesh!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, I'm 16.0 this morning and I have no idea why! Omelette for breakfast hoping it will reduce soon!!


Grr!!! Hope things improve Rosie  Do you have any appointments due to review your situation and medication?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.2 for me. Yay, House Spesh!


Awesome!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning folks and 7.2 today. 
Well done on HS Robin


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> Fantastic, Stitch!
> 
> Morning all. 9.5 here - very windy here last night, something hit the bedroom window around midnight  and I could feel my glucose bubbling up because of the surprise! That's my explanation, and I'm sticking to it!


Have you not given the DF a front door key Bloden? 

Good morning 4.2 for me today after 2 hypos last evening, 2.3 and 2.4, I think I need to restock my liver with spare glucose today!

Always good to see a House Special Robin


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Grr!!! Hope things improve Rosie  Do you have any appointments due to review your situation and medication?



Not really no! Apart from a phone call yesterday talking about exercise and the GP (not my regular one) said due to my hba1c being 95 they can't lower my medications but she'll ask the diabetic nurse and get back to me today so we'll see? I'm motivated to help myself so if I don't hear back from her today I'm going to ring to make a face to face appointment with my regular doctor


----------



## Stitch147

8.2 for me today.


----------



## Amberzak

Bit high today. 12 exactly. But I noticed blood in the cannula. So I changed the site and did a bolus, and now I'm back to normal


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone and a 6.1 for me but have woken up feeling very unwell. May not be diabetes related because my level is fine but I woke with a headache, dizzy, cold sweat and feeling sick. Just settling after a drink and a slice of toast.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone and a 6.1 for me but have woken up feeling very unwell. May not be diabetes related because my level is fine but I woke with a headache, dizzy, cold sweat and feeling sick. Just settling after a drink and a slice of toast.


Sorry to hear this Amigo  I hope you start to feel better very soon


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner, I'm beginning to wonder if it's something dodgy I've eaten (I blame these beige buffets!)


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all , a 7.8 on waking but 9.5 two hours later at breakfast with only a cup of coffee (sweetened with a little carob syrup) inbetween. Not had it spike like that even after a sugared coffee.


----------



## pottersusan

Think I need to join in on this... 6.2 amazingly


----------



## Phil65

6.9 this morning after going to bed at 6.9 ......pleased with my basal!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone and a 6.1 for me but have woken up feeling very unwell. May not be diabetes related because my level is fine but I woke with a headache, dizzy, cold sweat and feeling sick. Just settling after a drink and a slice of toast.


Hope you're feeling better this evening, Amigo.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Have you not given the DF a front door key Bloden.?



Tee hee! She must've snuck out and gone clubbing with my neighbour (who's also diabetic!).


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Hope you're feeling better this evening, Amigo.



I'm feeling a bit better thanks Bloden but have felt iffy all day  let's hope we all have a good start to Friday!


----------



## Bloden

Aw. Poor you.  Yep, roll on Friday and the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.2 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.8 for me    it was 8.0 at 4am and I didn't have a hypo so it wasn't a rebound high.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.9 for me today. And i'm glad its friday as I have a nice 3 days away from work after today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a round 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  a round 6.0 for me today.


Morning Flower, hows the healing up going?


----------



## Phil65

11.9....doh, should have tested before bed


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning Flower, hows the healing up going?



Sorry, Flower, forgot to ask (thanks for reminding us Stitch) - hope you're not in as much pain as before.

Morning folks. 6.2 here - at last! I've been higher than I like for a couple of days...and with the DF staying with me!?!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Sorry, Flower, forgot to ask (thanks for reminding us Stitch) - hope you're not in as much pain as before.
> 
> Morning folks. 6.2 here - at last! I've been higher than I like for a couple of days...and with the DF staying with me!?!



Do what I done when she was with me, I threatened to through her in the Thames if she didnt behave!


----------



## Amigo

A higher than normal 7.2 for me but woke up with a thumping headache again. I know it will drop after breakfast.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Do what I done when she was with me, I threatened to through her in the Thames if she didnt behave!


I don't think I can throw that far, Stitch!


----------



## Robin

6.4 for me this morning, a bit on the high side. The DF is obviously skilled at bilocation.


----------



## jusme

Thank goodness I am now have a pump as I wouldn't have dared letting you know before - the last 3 days - 4.3 ... 6.9 ... 5.5

jusme


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Morning Flower, hows the healing up going?


I think slowly sums it up, the wounds are mending but my ankle or rather the gap where I should have an ankle joint is quite agonizing so I'm using morphine patches. My leg is back in a cast now until I go in January to get  the date for the next operation  I can't do anything in a rush but touch wood it's not got infected. Thank you so much everyone, I love this forum. Great results Stitch


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I think slowly sums it up, the wounds are mending but my ankle or rather the gap where I should have an ankle joint is quite agonizing so I'm using morphine patches. My leg is back in a cast now until I go in January to get  the date for the next operation  I can't do anything in a rush but touch wood it's not got infected. Thank you so much everyone, I love this forum. Great results Stitch


Glad to hear it is healing Flower, but sorry to hear about the pain. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> I think slowly sums it up, the wounds are mending but my ankle or rather the gap where I should have an ankle joint is quite agonizing so I'm using morphine patches. My leg is back in a cast now until I go in January to get  the date for the next operation  I can't do anything in a rush but touch wood it's not got infected. Thank you so much everyone, I love this forum. Great results Stitch



Hope the pain is more bearable soon, good that theres no infection.


----------



## Boatboy

A late morning all, was 8.5 at 8 this morning, just sat down for a late breakfast after rushing around all morning to get a job out (metal fabricator) and now 5.6.


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> A late morning all, was 8.5 at 8 this morning, just sat down for a late breakfast after rushing around all morning to get a job out (metal fabricator) and now 5.6.


Going in the right direction - not something everyone finds!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a 7.0 after working til 2.30 a very long sleep in! Didn't test before bed as I had a losing battle with the chocolate biscuits at work. Shame on me! 
Hope you soon feel better Amigo and all have a good weekend


----------



## pottersusan

7.5 for me. better since the df moved on


----------



## Northerner

pottersusan said:


> 7.5 for me. better since the df moved on


Less stress, eh?


----------



## pottersusan

Northerner said:


> Less stress, eh?



I quite enjoyed waking her up in the night with my cgm singing and dancing


----------



## Amigo

That sounds very sore Flower. Heal well soon x

Thanks Linda...you have a good weekend too.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good afternoon, a lovely house special 5.2 today - yay! - after several days of ups & downs which I thought might be early signs of the lurgy...but nothing has materialised


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good afternoon, a lovely house special 5.2 today - yay! - after several days of ups & downs which I thought might be early signs of the lurgy...but nothing has materialised


Good to hear! Well done on the House Special!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> I think slowly sums it up, the wounds are mending but my ankle or rather the gap where I should have an ankle joint is quite agonizing so I'm using morphine patches. My leg is back in a cast now until I go in January to get  the date for the next operation  I can't do anything in a rush but touch wood it's not got infected. Thank you so much everyone, I love this forum. Great results Stitch



Aw, ow, you're very brave, Flower! I hope the patches do the trick.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today.


----------



## jusme

Good morning  6.8 for me this morning.

jusme


----------



## Stitch147

9.7 for me today. I know why it's a bit higher today, ate dinner late and had pasta!


----------



## AJLang

Hooray a decent 5.1 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> 9.7 for me today. I know why it's a bit higher today, ate dinner late and had pasta!


Aaah, pasta (picture Munch's "The Scream")! Tis the devil's work, I tell ye...

Morning folks. 5.6 here.


----------



## Robin

3.9 for me today, must have been the glass of wine (or two)  last night.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   I'll join you on the 3.9 step Robin and will also blame 2 very nice glasses of wine I downed last evening! Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Amigo

A reasonable 6.5 for me this morning 

Have a happy Saturday everyone


----------



## pottersusan

7.8 for me. I seem to have benefitted from having the DF to stay


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a very pleasing 6.3


----------



## Lynn Davies

I got a 6!!! 



Actually a 6.7 - its my first


----------



## Amigo

Well done Lynn! 

Nice numbers this morning Linda!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> I got a 6!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a 6.7 - its my first


Fabulous Lynn!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a very pleasing 6.3


Excellent!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks and well done Lynn!


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, a 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Single digits for me! 9.2


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Flower said:


> I think slowly sums it up, the wounds are mending but my ankle or rather the gap where I should have an ankle joint is quite agonizing so I'm using morphine patches. My leg is back in a cast now until I go in January to get  the date for the next operation  I can't do anything in a rush but touch wood it's not got infected. Thank you so much everyone, I love this forum. Great results Stitch



Glad to hear you are healing up albeit slowly. Slow and steady wins the race! Hope the pain doesn't go on for too much longer - morphine patches aren't nice!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Thanks everyone for your congrats.  It has been a very steep learning curve over the last week or so your encouragement and knowledge is very welcome.  Thanks for all your support. 



These have been my figures since recording started so they have slowly come down.  Oh think what I could do with medication!!! lol
9.1
9.0
8.1
7.3
7.5
8.2
6.7


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Lynn Davies said:


> I got a 6!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a 6.7 - its my first



Well done Lynn 

6.8 this morning for me! I wasn't sure what to expect as I slept in much, much longer than I normally do 

Have good weekends everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner
Well my waking BGs are still on a rollercoaster I've had waking BG's of 13.7 this week and others were in the 9's and 5's.  This morning I'm sitting here at 3.0!!!  I (or rather Mark and I) have been doing the carb counting and boluses accurately so not sure what else I can do.  I don't want a hypo tomorrow morning because I've got an exam in the afternoon.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner
> Well my waking BGs are still on a rollercoaster I've had waking BG's of 13.7 this week and others were in the 9's and 5's.  This morning I'm sitting here at 3.0!!!  I (or rather Mark and I) have been doing the carb counting and boluses accurately so not sure what else I can do.  I don't want a hypo tomorrow morning because I've got an exam in the afternoon.


Sorry to hear you are being messed about Amanda  I hope that you have a much more settled night tonight and wake to a good number - good luck for the exam!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - back in the 7's for me with a 7.6.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 8.1 for me today. 
Good luck with your exam Amanda.
I'm off to London soon with my other half. Look around Covent garden and Oxford street, then off to the O2 for dinner, then seeing my favourite band, Status Quo, in concert. Then a night in a hotel before coming home tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, I'm joining Master Northerner on the 5.6 step this morning, although already had to have an emergency biscuit to help me erect a flat pack TV unit.  What devil designed the flat pack that's what I want to know, coz I'm comin for ya...then I'm coming for you instruction writer, it helps if you tell a person which way up a concealed hinge bracket goes..1 hour of head scratching and screwing/unscrewing, screwing/unscrewing is punishment enough for many past lives .  On the upside I did get to wear my tool belt, and I loves me a tool belt 

Happy Sunday everyone and Flower glad to here the leg is infection free, hope the pain starts to ease very very soon X


----------



## KookyCat

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, 8.1 for me today.
> Good luck with your exam Amanda.
> I'm off to London soon with my other half. Look around Covent garden and Oxford street, then off to the O2 for dinner, then seeing my favourite band, Status Quo, in concert. Then a night in a hotel before coming home tomorrow. Can't wait.


Ooh have fun Stitch, I could just go a mooch round Covent Garden, then Camden Street, wouldn't mind a bit of Quo either.  Hope you have a brilliant time!


----------



## Stitch147

KookyCat said:


> Ooh have fun Stitch, I could just go a mooch round Covent Garden, then Camden Street, wouldn't mind a bit of Quo either.  Hope you have a brilliant time!



Camden will be next Sunday when we see a band from the west country that we like, we're also going to do borough market next Sunday.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, 8.1 for me today.
> Good luck with your exam Amanda.
> I'm off to London soon with my other half. Look around Covent garden and Oxford street, then off to the O2 for dinner, then seeing my favourite band, Status Quo, in concert. Then a night in a hotel before coming home tomorrow. Can't wait.


Thank you Stitch. I hope you have a brilliant time in London


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.1 for me and a mini gingerbread man dispatched to avoid a hypo.

Well done on your construction skills KookyC, I like the sound of a tool belt ! Have a great time Stitch sounds a great day out and good luck with your exam tomorrow Amanda


----------



## Robin

4.6 for me. All this activity on a Sunday morning! I'm still in bed with the newspaper and a cup of tea!


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning 4.1 for me and a mini gingerbread man dispatched to avoid a hypo.
> 
> Well done on your construction skills KookyC, I like the sound of a tool belt ! Have a great time Stitch sounds a great day out and good luck with your exam tomorrow Amanda


Thank you Flower I'm glad that the gingerbread man helped you avoid a hypo


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and everyone seems up early and very industrious!

Just took my reading and it was 8.6! Jumped out of bed with the shock. Took it again and it's 6.2 which is what it should be. Been getting a lot of these errant readings lately. I know there's a margin of variation but I'm wondering if there's a technical malfunction at play? 
Can't be having any more hassle, it's bad enough waking up with an eye stye which is sore


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning busy people! 
I went to bed with 5.8 after work and woke with 6.2. Happy days I'm with you Amigo! Hope your stye soon clears up. Maybe you're a bit run down?
Good luck for tomorrow Amands 
Hope everyone has a good relaxing day. You've deserved yours after your construction so early in the day Kooky!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning folks and everyone seems up early and very industrious!
> 
> Just took my reading and it was 8.6! Jumped out of bed with the shock. Took it again and it's 6.2 which is what it should be. Been getting a lot of these errant readings lately. I know there's a margin of variation but I'm wondering if there's a technical malfunction at play?
> Can't be having any more hassle, it's bad enough waking up with an eye stye which is sore


Do you have any control solution for testing your meter? If not, you can usually get it for free from the meter website. Might be a batch of dodgy strips - I've had tubs in the past where half a dozen strips out of the 50 have given unreasonable results.

Hope the stye clears up soon, they are horrible and usually a sign of being a bit run down, as Lindarose says.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning busy people!
> I went to bed with 5.8 after work and woke with 6.2. Happy days I'm with you Amigo! Hope your stye soon clears up. Maybe you're a bit run down?
> Good luck for tomorrow Amands
> Hope everyone has a good relaxing day. You've deserved yours after your construction so early in the day Kooky!


Terrific results Lindarose!


----------



## pottersusan

5.8 but have developed a cold overnight


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Mini-Vicki

pottersusan said:


> 5.8 but have developed a cold overnight


 
Hope you feel better soon Susan xx

5.0 for me this morning - a whole number


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Do you have any control solution for testing your meter? If not, you can usually get it for free from the meter website. Might be a batch of dodgy strips - I've had tubs in the past where half a dozen strips out of the 50 have given unreasonable results.
> 
> Hope the stye clears up soon, they are horrible and usually a sign of being a bit run down, as Lindarose says.




No I don't have any control solution northerner (didn't know about it to be honest) but I'll look into it thanks.

Nice result Linda....good luck for your exam AJ....enjoy your lovely day out stitch and nice reduction Lynn! And best wishes to everyone else.

Yes I am run down I think, pity there wasn't this magic 'tonic bottle' people seem to think you can get from the doctors. Never mind, onwards and downwards


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> No I don't have any control solution northerner (didn't know about it to be honest) but I'll look into it thanks.
> 
> Nice result Linda....good luck for your exam AJ....enjoy your lovely day out stitch and nice reduction Lynn! And best wishes to everyone else.
> 
> Yes I am run down I think, pity there wasn't this magic 'tonic bottle' people seem to think you can get from the doctors. Never mind, onwards and downwards


Thank you Amigo. I'm sorry that you're feeling run down. I hope that you pick up soon


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose said:


> Good morning busy people!
> I went to bed with 5.8 after work and woke with 6.2. Happy days I'm with you Amigo! Hope your stye soon clears up. Maybe you're a bit run down?
> Good luck for tomorrow Amands
> Hope everyone has a good relaxing day. You've deserved yours after your construction so early in the day Kooky!


Thank you LindaRose


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Yes I am run down I think, pity there wasn't this magic 'tonic bottle' people seem to think you can get from the doctors. Never mind, onwards and downwards



Just don't resort to the gin and tonic bottle! Hope you're feeling more perky soon, Amigo.

The avatar pic is my wittle puppy, Gwen (you can see why I have no time for kittens, pah!)


----------



## khskel

Went to bed on 6.9 had 1 ryvita. Woke up at 4.1 Only had 2 units of Levemir for basal. I think the basal will be getting knocked on the head. Evening meal Fish,
 and mushy peas followed by a small slice of stollen. Approx 83 g of carb. 4.8 pre meal 1 hour later 2.2.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Went to bed on 6.9 had 1 ryvita. Woke up at 4.1 Only had 2 units of Levemir for basal. I think the basal will be getting knocked on the head. Evening meal Fish,
> and mushy peas followed by a small slice of stollen. Approx 83 g of carb. 4.8 pre meal 1 hour later 2.2.


Sounds like you are heading the way I was nearly 4 years ago - I had reduced the lantus from 20 at diagnosis to 2 units and still waking in the low 4s. Stopped it and haven't needed it since - my highest waking number for the past fortnight has been 5.6, 14 day average 5.2!


----------



## khskel

Going tp give it a try, oh and all those carbs seem to have hit my blood at once. Now 12.8 grrrrrrrr


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Just don't resort to the gin and tonic bottle! Hope you're feeling more perky soon, Amigo.
> 
> The avatar pic is my wittle puppy, Gwen (you can see why I have no time for kittens, pah!)


Gwennie looks absolutely gorgeous. How old is she?


----------



## Kim23

woke up on a bad 18.3 this morning  due cannula changed and was bent! been ok bm wise though since last change but come down to a nice 7.0 before dinner!


----------



## Northerner

Kim23 said:


> woke up on a bad 18.3 this morning  due cannula changed and was bent! been ok bm wise though since last change but come down to a nice 7.0 before dinner!


Glad to hear you sorted it Kim!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Gwennie looks absolutely gorgeous. How old is she?



She's just turned one. She and Bloden (she's 5 and a half) are BFFs!


----------



## AJLang

Despite reducing my basals woke up at 4.45am and found that I was 3.6 and now I can't sleep.  Not what I want when I have an exam today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today (see how good am I, not a whole number and an even number after the point...good Kooky ).  Four more sleeps till Christmas officially starts and two whole weeks off work.....heaven 

Nice waking figure yesterday LindaRose, and it follows the rules so super nice . Good luck with your exam AJ, and Amigo I hope your peeper doesn't get to the gunky stage.

I have a confession to make.  My amazing Mum bought me some waterproof boots for Christmas since this torrential rain has ruined two pairs of shoes (they've collapsed from the constant sogginess) and my confession is, I'm going to wear them before Christmas .  Warm toasty toes is just too tempting


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Despite reducing my basals woke up at 4.45am and found that I was 3.6 and now I can't sleep.  Not what I want when I have an exam today


Hope you have managed to get some rest Amanda {{{HUGS}}} 

5.5 for me today  KookyCat, I hope your feet feel fabulous today, enjoy your break!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kookycat and Alan. I managed to rest but missed out on much needed sleep.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> She's just turned one. She and Bloden (she's 5 and a half) are BFFs!


Lovely


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. 
Best of luck today Amanda. And Kooky those boots were made for walkin!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.3 here.

Good luck in the exam, AJ.

Ooooh, toasty boots. Just what I need...enjoy, Kookycat.


----------



## Cofito

My sons was 7.8 this morning.


----------



## Robin

4.1 for me today.
Good luck with the exam, AJ.


----------



## khskel

5.5 after going to bed on a 10.2 no basal. Good luck from me as well.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   first test read 1.4  that's no way to start the week, retested and it read 3.4 which was what my cgm was showing. Phew, I was just about to dial 999 whilst gulping lucozade!

Enjoy your warm, dry toes KookyC, I'm sure Father Christmas understands how important toasty feet are to diabetics and will allow the early use of your boots


----------



## Lynn Davies

7.4 for me this morning.

Good luck Amanda but I am sure you won't need it - you will ace it!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this cold morn! The piggie stye is sore but fingers crossed doesn't get worse!

Massive good luck today AJ, Sod's Law about the sleep when you need it!

Hope your figures stabilise flower and kooky, I've had my boots on for weeks now to counteract webbed feet! Not so much uber smart Laboutins as Labootson!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> 5.5 after going to bed on a 10.2 no basal. Good luck from me as well.


Looking promising!  One thing that occurred to my shortly after stopping my basal was that I hadn't realised how subconsciously I was stressed about going to bed each night, with the worry of a night hypo. That stress lifted immediately


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Not posted here in a few days! I'm 14.0 this morning after a weekend of drinking and a Sham 69 gig! Who needs the gym when you end up right at the front at a punk gig!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Not posted here in a few days! I'm 14.0 this morning after a weekend of drinking and a Sham 69 gig! Who needs the gym when you end up right at the front at a punk gig!


Blimey, are they still going? I remember them the first time around!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Blimey, are they still going? I remember them the first time around!



Apparently so! They were just as good as I remember 10 years ago when I was a teenager! Feeling it a lot more this time round!!


----------



## Stitch147

7.3 for me this morning. Home now after a great night at a Status Quo gig. Was a great night.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all , a rather high 10.1 this morning..... oops! Hopefully the porridge will do its trick and bring it down.


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> Morning all , a rather high 10.1 this morning..... oops! Hopefully the porridge will do its trick and bring it down.


It's great that porridge seems to have this effect on you  Also, another plus point is that oats are supposed to be good for your cholesterol levels


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> 7.3 for me this morning. Home now after a great night at a Status Quo gig. Was a great night.


They've been going 20 years longer than Sham69!  Quo songs were some of the few I could play on my guitar in the 1970s - only three chords!


----------



## shirley

5.2 for Jamie this morning.  Please don't change the house special today!


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> 5.2 for Jamie this morning.  Please don't change the house special today!


My campaign for 5.1 was rebuffed by KoojyCat and her 5.2 even-number adherents!  So, congratulations of the House Special!


----------



## Cofito

Waking bloods was 7.8 for my son this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.3 step please Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.3 step please Northerner.


You're very welcome, I've brought an extra cushion


----------



## Robin

I'm on the 7.3 step with Stitch this morning!


----------



## khskel

On my own at 6.5. 5.2 at bedtime so had a couple of oatcakes. 1 might have done the trick without basal.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. I'm at the bottom of the stairs with a 4.2. 

One less jab a day, khskel - long may it last!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I reduced my basal for the third day in a row. Had quite a bit of Lucozade at 3am when I was 4.2. Woke up at 6.3


----------



## Cofito

My son might be still sat in bed. Well he wanted to be. 12.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning I reduced my basal for the third day in a row. Had quite a bit of Lucozade at 3am when I was 4.2. Woke up at 6.3


Good waking number Amanda  How did the exam go?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. mmmmmh not sure about the exam. I think I passed but afterwards I realised the mistakes that I'd made, so the grade may not be great.


----------



## Lynn Davies

7.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, was 7.6 on waking, now 10.7 on sitting down to brekkie. I wonder if it's stress? Am under a bit atm, blood been found in urine but no infection.  Now got to go to hospital for more tests.


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> Morning all, was 7.6 on waking, now 10.7 on sitting down to brekkie. I wonder if it's stress? Am under a bit atm, blood been found in urine but no infection.  Now got to go to hospital for more tests.


Sorry to hear this Boatboy, I hope it is something easily treated.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me.

Hope all goes well with the tests Boatboy.


----------



## pav

Cracked it this morning 4.6, though to do it every day would have to stop eating altogether


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon and some good numbers today  I'm 6.6 so that's ok. 
Good luck with tests Boatboy. 
Pav that's very impressive but know what you mean about not eating much to get there!


----------



## Boatboy

Thanks for the concern people, much appreciated.


----------



## pav

pav said:


> Cracked it this morning 4.6, though to do it every day would have to stop eating altogether




Maybe a wrong reading, I was out this afternoon and tested, got another 4.6 which appeared not right as should of had hypo warnings as was 10.6 1 1/2 hours earlier, retested and in the 9.0's. May be a couple of duff strips in the pot.


----------



## KookyCat

shirley said:


> 5.2 for Jamie this morning.  Please don't change the house special today!


Good work Shirley and Jamie...you don't have to worry that 5.2 is my life mission, I will defend it to the end   We'll have no more of this silliness involving whole numbers and even numbers after the decimal point, no more I say 

5.4 today, two more sleeps till the Christmas break, and the boots are delightfully toasty and bouncy and they're red, brown and black patchwork...what more could you ask for.  Labootson indeed Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 19.9 for me! I went out and had garlic bread and calzone for late/lunch early dinner at 4pm. I stayed steadily in the 7's until midnight and then it climbed and climbed and climbed.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 19.9 for me! I went out and had garlic bread and calzone for late/lunch early dinner at 4pm. I stayed steadily in the 7's until midnight and then it climbed and climbed and climbed.


  I guess that counts as an 'occasional' treat!   I hope things settle back down to a lovely level for the rest of the day


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. It was nice The irony was that I went to bed thinking that I was at risk of a hypo.


----------



## Lynn Davies

good morning folks - 7.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today.


Good morning. Groundhog day, 5.3 for me again so I'll stay on my cushion on the same step as yesterday along with Northerner


----------



## Robin

6.6 here. Was only 5.0 at 2.30am though, that's the dawn rise for you!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.3 here (after a 2.2 at half 4 - one of those lows that leaves me with a niggling "What if...?" at the back of my mind). Ho hum...

I'm with you counting down, Kookycat.  And it's a family Xmas in the UK this year - can't wait!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.6 again  same as yesterday and same as you Robin


----------



## khskel

6.7 here after a day of random levels yesterday and a late ish tea.  7.6 at 3.30 this morning after going to bed with 4.7 and a ryvita.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning 

It's starting to feel a lot like Christmas!


----------



## Boatboy

Morning campers, a 9.7 this morning for me.


----------



## shirley

5.3 for Jamie this morning (sorry to copy)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 6.7 for me this morning. Up to 9.9 after a cheeky full english breakfast and after forgetting to take my gliclizide before going!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House special 5.2 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 16.6 with some ketones. No idea why. Has left me feeling fed up especially as leg pain woke me up agai


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 9.4 this morning 



AJLang said:


> Good morning 16.6 with some ketones. No idea why. Has left me feeling fed up especially as leg pain woke me up agai



Hope you're feeling better soon X


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   3.4 for me today. 

Always good to see an official House Special Northerner


----------



## Lynn Davies

I am joining Lindarose on the 6.7 step


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 here.



Budge up, Im joining you on the 6.7 step this morning Lindarose.


----------



## Amigo

I'm nearer the naughty step with a 6.9!

You've had some good numbers this week Linda 
Great to see your figures so much better stitch.

Hope you feel better soon AJ and everyone with those irritating blips.

Nice HS recovery from yesterday northerner


----------



## khskel

6.2 after going to bed @ a 7.7. No snack and still no basal.


----------



## Robin

Congrats on the HS, Northerner,
7.3 for me this morning, which was more than I went to bed on! Suspect a return of Dawn and her Phamous Phenomenon. Last week I was getting 4s in the morning, Dawn had obviously flitted off to party with the DF!


----------



## Northerner

I've just checked on my meter and my 14-day average waking level is...a HS 5.2!  I've had some pretty good numbers lately as I've been behaving in anticipation of an HbA1c soon - pre-meal average 5.4, post-meal 5.3 and overall 14-day average is 5.6! In yer face diabetes!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I've just checked on my meter and my 14-day average waking level is...a HS 5.2!  I've had some pretty good numbers lately as I've been behaving in anticipation of an HbA1c soon - pre-meal average 5.4, post-meal 5.3 and overall 14-day average is 5.6! In yer face diabetes!



Great numbers there Northerner


----------



## Bloden

Arfnoon. A rotund 7.0 and a nice lie-in (was out past my bedtime last night). Last day at school today before Xmas break - thank gawd, the kids are crawling up the walls with excitement!

Hope your BG's behaving now, AJ.

Nice averages, Northie.


----------



## pottersusan

mine was 8.3 but the cold bugs are still running riot! Atishooooooo!


----------



## smithl1

Hi 6.1 for me this morning 7 day average 6.5 I think I've got this so far


----------



## Northerner

smithl1 said:


> Hi 6.1 for me this morning 7 day average 6.5 I think I've got this so far


Excellent results smithl1!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thank you everyone who gave me good wishes after yet another bad night. Really, really pleased to say that I had a smooth line during the night and woke at 6.5. No pain either. My first good night in ages. I hadn't eaten since 2.30pm yesterday so at least it proves what I knew was right that my basal is ok. Clearly "just" the Gastroparesis causing all of the problems when I eat in the evening....but no point in changing my main meal to lunch because it also causes problems then.


----------



## Bloden

Glad to hear things are better today, AJ. Long may it last...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today 
Well done Amanda and sure that good nights sleep has given you a much needed boost.
Last day at work before xmas for some I believe?   Enjoy the break!


----------



## Lynn Davies

good morning folks - 7.7 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

4.2 today, back to normality after my excursions into the 7s. Glad you had a good night, AJ. Yes, Lindarose, son and daughter both finish work today, and are home for Christmas tomorrow, suppose I'd better do some food shopping!


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear you had a good night Amanda  Here's to many more!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose, Robin and Northerner I feel so much better for the good night Busy day today for M and I and then it's the CHRISTMAS holidays for 16 days, not that I'm counting


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm a 9.2 today. As much as I'm liking being in single digits I'd like them to be lower!


----------



## khskel

6.2 On this mild December morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning.

Have a lovely break for those who break up from work/college today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a nice 6.3 for me today, dropped down to 4.3 yesterday and didnt even notice, so I think my body is getting used to these lower "normal" levels.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   4.0 for me today.

Great you are getting used to normal levels Stitich


----------



## shirley

Jamie was 7.4 this morning after good numbers all week.  Has a cough and cold


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Jamie was 7.4 this morning after good numbers all week.  Has a cough and cold


Hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today after a wee bit too much red wine last night.  Not really a drinker anymore so two glasses and I'm practically catatonic.  The two slices of toast without insulin that my body told me I needed was clearly the right thing . 

Now officially free for two weeks, first Xmas lunch today with a bit of shopping to sort out the last of my present buying.  Might have a mince pie to celebrate   Ooh and some Christmas films this evening maybe...the possibilities are endless...


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a terrific holiday KookyCat!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Enjoy your two weeks Kookycat.  M and I now have until January 4th without either of us needing to work/study.  Next few days involve our parents but then from Christmas Eve it's just us - lots of bubbly, nibble food and the only things to do are going out for Christmas dinner and the pantomime.  Total bliss.   Oh yes and I've had my second smooth night in a row. Hooray.  Woke up with a 6.9 and looks like it was smooth during the night


----------



## Lynn Davies

good morning folks - 7.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Enjoy your two weeks Kookycat.  M and I now have until January 4th without either of us needing to work/study.  Next few days involve our parents but then from Christmas Eve it's just us - lots of bubbly, nibble food and the only things to do are going out for Christmas dinner and the pantomime.  Total bliss.   Oh yes and I've had my second smooth night in a row. Hooray.  Woke up with a 6.9 and looks like it was smooth during the night


Ah, excellent!  I hope it stays nice and steady!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> good morning folks - 7.4 for me this morning


Good morning Lynn  Any plans for the day?


----------



## Lynn Davies

Going to finish my Christmas shopping - not really been in the mood with what is going on but after Monday I might feel more festive - need another box ticking first

DH wants to put up the tree today so that will  be this afternoons job.

You got any plans?


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> You got any plans?


I might start writing some Christmas cards...


----------



## Lynn Davies

I did mine on Thursday and posted them all as well *smug moo here*


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Ah, excellent!  I hope it stays nice and steady!


Thank you Alan I hope you have fun writing your Christmas cards


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here - looks like Dawn and the Phenomenons are playing in this neck of the woods this morning.

There's a stunning sky here - all reds and pinks - so hopefully the weather'll be nice for our drive to Santander to get the ferry...Xmas starts here! 

Enjoy your weekends, ev1!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.8 here - looks like Dawn and the Phenomenons are playing in this neck of the woods this morning.
> 
> There's a stunning sky here - all reds and pinks - so hopefully the weather'll be nice for our drive to Santander to get the ferry...Xmas starts here!
> 
> Enjoy your weekends, ev1!


Hope you have a safe, smooth journey home and a very Merry Christmas Bloden!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

Have a great time off work KookyC, go wild and have a mince pie! have a lovely time with bubbly,nibbles and the pantomime Amanda......behind you Have a good sail over Bloden  No rush with the cards Northerner, I've decided not to send any this year although I do feel guilty when I receive them!

Enjoy your weekend everyone and have a Merry Christmas with uneventful diabetes


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A nice round 8 for me this morning, had pasta for dinner last night (love pasta, but it does push my morning number up). 
Hope everyone who has time off over Christmas has a great time. I'm in until Christmas eve then off until the 30th, disadvantage of where I work, it's a 24/7, 365 business. I also prefer to use up my holiday during the year. I don't have kids so don't need the extra time off.
Today I am going up the high street with my best mate, mooch around shops then a spot of lunch. 
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## khskel

5.9 here. It's going to be a busy day here. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after a nice evening out and getting the midnight munchies (amazing how good those left overs taste after a few drinkies!) 

Going out for lunch and to fight through all the other manic shoppers but I'm all bought up and wrapped up now. 

The piggie stye turned into a major eye infection which needed antibiotics. The perils of a knackered immune system! 

Not downhearted though...have a lovely weekend folks!! x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all There's a really good buzz going on on here today  
I went out for a Christmas meal last night and ate too much so a naughty 7.2  for me. 
Bought some whole rolled chunky oats to try as read on here they can be better on BGs However don't think they are the same as steel cut oats which I couldn't find. Ile try them anyway!


----------



## Pine Marten

Wow, I am a happy bunny - I have had four house specials of 5.2 in the last week, including today and yesterday  I must be doing something right, and I've carefully had only one mince pie! I was offered some baklava at the theatre I volunteer at, but managed to resist. I'm not going to resist too much over the next week though...


----------



## Lindarose

That's fantastic Pine Martin 
You're doing something very right! And deserve the treats next week!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Wow, I am a happy bunny - I have had four house specials of 5.2 in the last week, including today and yesterday  I must be doing something right, and I've carefully had only one mince pie! I was offered some baklava at the theatre I volunteer at, but managed to resist. I'm not going to resist too much over the next week though...


Excellent! Well done!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

10.4 for me this morning. Enjoy your last weekend before Christmas! Now I've realised its a birthday meal for my grandma tomorrow not today (check off the subject post!) i might as well brave Leeds city centre for some last minute shopping. Wish me luck!

Hope you all have an uneventful relaxing weekend


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 10.4 for me this morning. Enjoy your last weekend before Christmas! Now I've realised its a birthday meal for my grandma tomorrow not today (check off the subject post!) i might as well brave Leeds city centre for some last minute shopping. Wish me luck!
> 
> Hope you all have an uneventful relaxing weekend


Good luck Rosie!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. I have another busy day ahead. Going into London, Christmas market near city hall, meeting some friends at borough market, then off to Camden to see the friends playing a gig. Our friends are a band we got to know from the West Country call The Skimmity Hitchers, they will be the support act for The Wurzels tonight!


----------



## Robin

yay, 5.2 house spesh for me. and that after a 2.3 at 11.30 pm, thought I'd over treated, but no, 3.1 at 4am, treated again. Had a busy day yesterday collecting daughter and all her belongings, so maybe just body catching up with everything.
Have a good day today,Stitch, and watch those levels!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today. I have another busy day ahead. Going into London, Christmas market near city hall, meeting some friends at borough market, then off to Camden to see the friends playing a gig. Our friends are a band we got to know from the West Country call The Skimmity Hitchers, they will be the support act for The Wurzels tonight!



I love The Wurzels - I imagine there will be plenty of scrumpy, apple juice or er, diet apple tango consumed.  Enjoy the gig. Ooh arrrr.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today. I have another busy day ahead. Going into London, Christmas market near city hall, meeting some friends at borough market, then off to Camden to see the friends playing a gig. Our friends are a band we got to know from the West Country call The Skimmity Hitchers, they will be the support act for The Wurzels tonight!


Hope you have a great day Stitch!  Only the 1970s could have produced a number 1 from a band like the Wurzels 



Robin said:


> yay, 5.2 house spesh for me. and that after a 2.3 at 11.30 pm, thought I'd over treated, but no, 3.1 at 4am, treated again. Had a busy day yesterday collecting daughter and all her belongings, so maybe just body catching up with everything.
> Have a good day today,Stitch, and watch those levels!



Congrats on the HS Robin!


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. A 6.3 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today. 
Well done on HS Robin. I managed 5.6 during day yest. Closest I've got to one ever!
Good results everyone. Lynn have you been in 6's lately? 
Enjoy your day Stitch!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 5.2 HS for me today and the sun is out. Double yay


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 5.2 HS for me today and the sun is out. Double yay


Yayyy!!! Great result Flower


----------



## Amigo

Yes nice one Flower...I've asked Father Christmas for a HS


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a safe, smooth journey home and a very Merry Christmas Bloden!


Aw, thanks, Northener. Managing not to feel seasick so far!  13.3 this morning tho. Carb guesstimating isn't my strength.

We should rename this the "warm, fuzzy feeling thread"! Merry Nearly Xmas everyone.


----------



## khskel

5.9 for me and all down hill since then due to Chinese takeaway and a slice of birthday cake.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> 5.9 for me and all down hill since then due to Chinese takeaway and a slice of birthday cake.


Your birthday? Happy birthday if so!


----------



## khskel

Not me, daughter! She would have been mortally offended if I hadn't partaken, at least that's my excuse 

Not totally irresponsible though. I drew the line at the pineapple fritter.


----------



## Boatboy

Evening all, was 7.5 this morning on waking but have been somewhat lazy with the testing this weekend so have no other readings... Christmas shopping and fishing, that's my excuse.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today. Got a bit of a cold, I think


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today and second Christmas lunch today although it will be eggs benedict (my most favourite meal in the whole entire world ).  The only downside is I have to battle my way into Manchester to get it and that mythical increase in seats hasn't appeared since they reconnected us to the rest of the world.  Interestingly I've discovered standing up on a train makes me hypo so it's a good job I'd don't travel to work on one every day anymore .  On the plus side I can get my hotel chocolat chocolate today so I just need to decide which truffles will be mine 

Northerner hope your cold is swiftly dispatched, the Christmas snots as my godson calls them are the pits!


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today. Got a bit of a cold, I think



Hope your cold goes away soon Northener  

6.0 for me this morning after a bit of an up and down day yesterday, so I'm pleased with that!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.9 for me today


Aw, a bit of a blip Lynn, I'm sure you'll bounce back!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Bit of stress going on today Northie - hopefully tomorrow will settle down


----------



## Melody

5.3 this morning. Christmas shopping for me today. Not last minute, there's 3 whole days after this one. Loads of time.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

10.4 this morning for me. Last day of my placement. Going back to uni in the new year for 5 months then another placement in summer. I have loved this one so much though I don't want to go! Emotional day


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 10.4 this morning for me. Last day of my placement. Going back to uni in the new year for 5 months then another placement in summer. I have loved this one so much though I don't want to go! Emotional day


I hope you have a great day Rosie, I'm sure those you have helped will miss you!


----------



## Robin

5.4 for me, snap, Kooky! Ages ago I arranged to meet a friend in John Lewis in High Wycombe today, because it's half way between where we both live, and the only date we could both do. What possessed us to think that was a good idea so close to Christmas! The M40 will be solid traffic and  the shop will be heaving.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 here.
Hope you all have a great day and the cold soon goes Northerner. 
I love John Lewis. We have one here and the mezzanine coffee shop makes the best americanos.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.3 today.
Hotel chocolat amaretto truffles yum... I always feel like a naughty girl in a sweet shop in hotel chocolat waiting for my insulin pump to be exposed and to be marched out by an insulin shop detective!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.5 for me today. Feeling tired today after a great day/night yesterday. I even had a cheeky pint (or 2) of scrumpy.
If you ever get the chance to see The Skimmity Hitchers live you must do it. They are a great bunch of blokes.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me this morning. 

Hope the cold doesn't develop northerner


----------



## khskel

6.4 after a day of Creon assisted peaks and troughs. C'mon day I'm ready for yer


----------



## Lynn Davies

8 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 today.

Going to the vitreo-retinal clinic today for a 3D scan of my retina in the eye that still has some sight and then on to the clinic to see what's happening in my eye. This clinic scares the living daylights out of me so I need to take a deep breath and seriously hope for the best !


----------



## Robin

5.1 today.
Good luck at the clinic, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.0 today.
> 
> Going to the vitreo-retinal clinic today for a 3D scan of my retina in the eye that still has some sight and then on to the clinic to see what's happening in my eye. This clinic scares the living daylights out of me so I need to take a deep breath and seriously hope for the best !


Keeping everything crossed for you Flower {{{HUGS}}}

A House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.7 here. 
Hope your appointment at clinic goes well Flower


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good luck Flower (((hugs)))


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me again today.
Good luck with your appointment today Flower. x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.5 here. 

Those HS are coming thick and fast.

Best of luck today, Flower. I'll be thinking of you...


----------



## smithl1

Hi everyone 6.4 for me today. Think I might ask about basal bolus now I've got it under control. Just afraid it will make me eat more!!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me too...shouldn't have left it so late to test though 

Hope all goes well for your eyes Flower, I feel for you.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Morning folks  and I'm afraid I'm also up abit today with 7.4. It's harder to keep on the straight and narrow with so much temptation around


----------



## Robin

4.2 for me, and 4.1 in the night when I was woken by rain lashing against the bedroom window.


----------



## Stitch147

Ooops! 9 for me this morning. Ended up having a Chinese takeaway last night and didn't get to eat dinner until almost 9pm!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

7.3 today which I'm not too displeased with after yesterday's shennanigans.


----------



## Amigo

Tested expecting a rise this morning after an Indian meal out last night and got a 7.4 followed by a 6.6 after I washed my hands again! So anything between those figures really! 

I know what you mean about seasonal temptations Linda!

Hope the eye appt went ok Flower.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Flower how was the eye appointment? I hope that it went well for you.
Well my BG levels during the night are continuing to be erratic - the only benefit now is that I know that there is no point in stressing about them because one day I can wake up at 13.5 and another day be hypo at 3am - there is absolutely no pattern.  It was upsetting me but as the only other option I have is eating only pureed food I will have to put up with the erratic levels.
Anyhow woke up with a decent number this morning of 4.6


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today


----------



## Robin

6.2 today, but I had an excursion into the 3s in the night, according to my Libre


----------



## GSamps

Good morning. 5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## GSamps

Robin said:


> 6.2 today, but I had an excursion into the 3s in the night, according to my Libre


I was thinking about getting a Libre. Is it accurate, do the sensors last the length of time specified and does the NHS in your area fund it? Thanks!


----------



## Stitch147

Happy christmas eve everyone. A nice round 7 for me today. 
Going to fuel up my body at lunchtime as we are out with santa's sleigh tonight! My other half trains engineering apprentices for a living and every year they are out doing santa's charity sleigh the 2 weeks before christmas, I usually go out with them walking the streets and door knocking to help raise money for local charities. Christmas eve is always the longest route so I know that I will be walking for about 2.5 - 3 hours tonight. Lets hope my bloods dont drop too much whilst out there.


----------



## Robin

GSamps said:


> I was thinking about getting a Libre. Is it accurate, do the sensors last the length of time specified and does the NHS in your area fund it? Thanks!


Hi GSamps. I love my libre. No, the NHS doesn't fund it at all at the moment, but it's hoped that it might do starting next year. I find it takes 12 hours to 'bed in' but afte that it's spot on with my meter, except perhaps in the upper ranges ( high teens, say, the bit where none of us want to go very often anyway!)) when it reads higher. The sensors last the full time, but they switch themselves off on the dot, though, so there's no making them last just a bit longer, as some people do with the full CGMs!


----------



## Robin

Good luck, Stitch. Don't forget to take some Christmas Santa Jelly babies with you!


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Good luck, Stitch. Don't forget to take some Christmas Santa Jelly babies with you!


My other half has them in the pick up ready!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Merry Christmas to everyone - lets hope Santa brings an event free holiday for all


----------



## GSamps

Robin said:


> Hi GSamps. I love my libre. No, the NHS doesn't fund it at all at the moment, but it's hoped that it might do starting next year. I find it takes 12 hours to 'bed in' but afte that it's spot on with my meter, except perhaps in the upper ranges ( high teens, say, the bit where none of us want to go very often anyway!)) when it reads higher. The sensors last the full time, but they switch themselves off on the dot, though, so there's no making them last just a bit longer, as some people do with the full CGMs!


Thanks Robin! George


----------



## khskel

6.8 for me. I haven't checked what effect the 7.45 Tesco dash has had yet. Coffee required first.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. What a filthy day! 6.9 here.


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> 6.8 for me. I haven't checked what effect the 7.45 Tesco dash has had yet. Coffee required first.


6.4 2 hours after the first breakfast of the day. Must be down to my lucky Christmas lancet. Have a wonderful mid range christmas everyone.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.7 this morning and had a hypo drench last night, pah   That fairy can just take a hike if she thinks she's staying here over Christmas without bringing a pressie   Partly my own fault, only ate a couple of slices of toast for dinner because I had a really substantial lunch.  Diandra (I've given my diabetes a name, it helps me avoid hatred, she's cute with chubby cheeks, but then all toddlers are aren't they, and she is only 2 ) does not like inconsistent meal sizes she gets upset it seems.  So next time I just won't tell her!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.9 today. 
Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and not too erratic BG's!  xx


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me. Hope your appointment went ok Flower and sorry to hear of your erratic figures AJ. Must be very frustrating for you 

Have a lovely Christmas Eve everyone. I only wish I could have shifted my eye infection for Christmas but showing no signs of going!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me. Hope your appointment went ok Flower and sorry to hear of your erratic figures AJ. Must be very frustrating for you
> 
> Have a lovely Christmas Eve everyone. I only wish I could have shifted my eye infection for Christmas but showing no signs of going!


Thank you Amigo  I've decided not to get frustrated by my erratic figures. Counting my blessings that I have the pump and Libre  Without them I would be truly stuffed.
I'm really sorry that your eye infection is continuing. I hope that it improves soon


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 10.4 when I woke up - not bad considering I went for a Christmas curry last night! (It's family tradition!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  It's a ho-ho-ho 6 point oh for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning master Northerner and a Merry Christmas to you, given the festivities I shall ignore the point oh (Ho, Ho).  6.4 for me today, Yuletide hypos are apparently my pressie this year, never mind I've had a chocolate for breakfast as revenge 

Potatoes peeled and ready, sprouts peeled, pancetta and chestnuts chopped, red cabbage and apples sliced, her we go! 

Merry Christmas everyone X


----------



## Stitch147

Happy Christmas everyone. 7.9 for me this morning. Turkey in oven, ham and beef in 2 separate slow cookers, pressies opened. Time for a cuppa now. Hope everyone has a good festive filled day without too many BG problems. Xx


----------



## khskel

6 here as well. Oven on , kettle on, insulin in, light the fire ready for frantic festive clearing up. It will soon be boxing day.


----------



## Robin

3.5 for me, plenty of scope for the mince pies there! Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Merry Christmas everyone. You all seem very organised. I've only just got up 4.2 for me after having Lucozade at 4am when I was 4.9.  First Christmas without Susie so just the two of us so it will be different. Going for a "Susie" walk, loads of presents to open and we're going out for Christmas dinner for the first time.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

7.9 for me this morning after a Plath out dinner last night of pizza, garlic bread AND dessert 
Happy Christmas to you all. Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Lindarose

Merry Christmas all and 6.8 for me. 
Changed shifts so only worked til 1.30 this morning so very pleased to actually have the day at home. Family round so better start getting organised! 
Have fun everyone


----------



## GSamps

Happy Christmas - 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Merry Christmas! I'm a lovely 8.4 today. Hope my BS behave! Have a lovely Christmas everyone


----------



## Karen McClure

mines was a high 10.3 but we did have a bit of a finger buffet last night and we are on holiday so trying not to freak myself out too much x will be back on my diabetic line on the 28th when we get back home x although my only discretion today was sticky toffee pudding and double cream not a chocolate or sweetie or fizzy drink has passed my lips x oh and no alcohol x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and hope you've all enjoyed the festivities! 
I'm happy with a 7.1 and off to work soon away from temptation (hopefully).


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.6 this morning and it's the annual chocolate breakfast today.  Godson is very keen on this tradition so I just have to take part . It's not quite as bad as it sounds, it involves hot chocolate, chocolate shreddies or porridge or toast and Nutella.  Then for godson there will be a mini mars bar to top it off.  For me there will be coffee masquerading as chocolate and a pain au chocolat, it's the best I can do . Enjoy Boxing Day


----------



## AJLang

Enjoy your chocolate breakfast KookyCat
12.7 for me this morning despite not eating anything since 3pm yesterday. I know that it will come down soon and at least I didn't have a night time hypo


----------



## Robin

5.2 House spesh! Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 7.8 for me. We'll be having boxing day at my other half mum's house today. And I will be having some of her trifle.


----------



## Amigo

An uncharacteristically high 7.2 for me this morning which I'm not happy about 
Still any small excesses yesterday were controlled by me. 

Hope everyone has a good Boxing Day


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning all - after a 11.9 last night I have an 8.4 this morning so not too bad for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 for me. A good excuse to eat a gingerbread man biscuit.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.6 for me. A good excuse to eat a gingerbread man biscuit.



Have one for me Flower, love gingerbread.


----------



## khskel

6.8 this morning after going to sleep with a 6.8. Highest reading yesterday 9.1. Todays challenge boxing day buffet. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## pav

A not very good 9.0 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Woke up at 3.15 at 10.3 on my Libre and 9.9 on my testing machine so I did the correction recommended by my machine.  By 6am I was 2.4.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today after a crazy day yesterday.  We aren't flooded in the house thank goodness, just the lodges that have overflowed, so now the woodland path and the park are submerged.  Just about to don the wellie boots and go and see my friend who lives on the edge of the lodge, they've escaped quite well but need help getting the water out of their basement before it reaches the ground floor.  It's utterly surreal.


----------



## Robin

5.4 for me. Sounds wild and windy outside, think I'll stay in bed for a bit with a cup of tea and the newspaper.
Oops, posted that before Kookys post appeared. It now looks a bit insensitive. I'm really sorry for anyone who has got to deal with water coming in, either from below or above, Two years ago we had a load of storms during our roof repairs while we just had tarpaulin between us and the elements, so I know what it's like.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.7 this morning. Worst figure for me in months. Back to basics today for me, the party is over! 

Hope all is ok kooky, this flooding is dreadful


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8 for me today.



Budge up Lynn, I'm joining you on the 8 step this morning. Just had my porridge so that should bring me down a bit. Gonna hit some sales today, especially at the garden centres, we want to expand our Christmas village for next year so we are going to see what's in the sales.


----------



## khskel

6.4 and it's not raining.


----------



## GSamps

5.0 for me on a beautiful morning in Belfast


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today . Can't pretend I didn't have my moments yesterday but being at work helped in sure! 
Good luck making a new start today Amigo. I've had to do that more than once! We are out at friends today but she is very thoughtful checking in ok with cold neat and salad 
Such terrible times for everyone affected by the floods. No more rain please.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Have a good shopping day Stitch - not much point in going shopping for us - York is our nearest city and the road we take is closed due to flooding - the sales will have to wait.  I do hear that B&Q have some really good prices on their decs


----------



## Amigo

We have to endure the madness that will be the retail park today to return ill fitting gifts  Still the exercise might do me good. I'm beginning to get jittery looking at increased levels.

Might need to grab B & Q bargains quickly Lynn as they're losing 60 stores and look to be massively downsizing all over the UK.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 11.2 this morning. Can't believe how badly Leeds has flooded. All local trains are cancelled. I'm travelling to Wales but luckily my train is running fine. Changing at Manchester which is also flooded so fingers crossed my other train is fine!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 2.7 with an 80% TBR - guess it is the effect of yesterday's gym workout!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 7 today, a round number and much higher than normal, the insults just keep coming.  Ah well, thems the breaks


----------



## Robin

4.4 for me today. Morning readings have been fine over the holiday period, but we'll just ignore the huge spike yesterday after that piece of Christmas cake.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.4 for me today - musta bin them nastee selebrashuns that accosted me last night!!

Waiting with baited breath for the high tide this morning to see if our flood defences in Selby hold.  We are not at risk where our village is but the town is - worrying times for those who live close to the river.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   and 6.8 today. 
But I have only checked in the mornings past few days so know I've been much higher at times. 
Going to make the large rolled porridge this morning and see what happens. Last time wasn't much increase after an hour but jumped higher after 2 hours. I just love the taste so worth another try.


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.6 for me this morning. I think being marooned on the sofa watching dodgy telly has impacted on me more than the food intake so time to get moving again! 

Hope the terrible floods don't affect anyone badly


----------



## khskel

6.4 for me this morning. Went to bed on a christmas pudding/creon induced spike of 
10.4. I can't quite understand how my levels always drop to somewhere in the "acceptable" range overnight.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all, hope everyone had a good Christmas. Had a naughty day food wise yesterday and woke up this morning with a 9.9. Must do better.! The DF enjoyed her Christmas and pigged out on chocolate. It's a shame she didn't eat them all then I couldn't have pigged on them as well.


----------



## pottersusan

khskel said:


> 6.4 for me this morning. Went to bed on a christmas pudding/creon induced spike of
> 10.4. I can't quite understand how my levels always drop to somewhere in the "acceptable" range overnight.


Creon is good fun isn't it! 
Possible side effects: Hypoglycaemia, Hyperglycaemia ... take your pick


----------



## khskel

pottersusan said:


> Creon is good fun isn't it!
> Possible side effects: Hypoglycaemia, Hyperglycaemia ... take your pick



People just don't know what they are missing


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.5 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 4.7 here, and the promise of a sunny morning.( though they promised one yesterday and it never materialised.)


----------



## AJLang

Very tired this morning after waking to scan myself with my Libre ten times as my BGs were dropping faster than they should. This was with my evening bolus only being 4 units extended for six hours and a 70% TBR. When I reached 4.9 in the middle of the night I had Lucozade and reduced the TBR to 60%. Got up at at 8.15 with a 7.5


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.5 for me this morning



Budge up again Lynn I'm sharing the 8.5 step with you again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.5 here. Nice to be low, even though it was too low, after a string of highs over Xmas! 

Sunshine here in Swansea too...loooooong may it last!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Stitch147 said:


> Budge up again Lynn I'm sharing the 8.5 step with you again.



Oi you!  I hope people don't start talking!!

Did you get any bargains yesterday?


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Oi you!  I hope people don't start talking!!
> 
> Did you get any bargains yesterday?


We keep on sharing the same step! Yep, got a few and just been and got loads more! Not sure if we'll get in the street door next Christmas as our village will be huge!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.7 this morning  Not bad considering the chocolates hanging around at work last night!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me for a late morning testing.
Expected worse as I seem to have picked up the lergy from my caring, sharing family


----------



## Karen McClure

8.5 this morning getting better (more "normal")


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.4 for me this morning * budges up for stitch?*


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 for me.

What a day so far - the wind's whistling up and down the chimney. Think we'll be staying indoors today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.4 for me this morning * budges up for stitch?*



Almost! Im sharing the 8.5 step with karen today.


----------



## Amigo

Coughs and splutters out a 6.8. Looks like I'm starting the new year with a doozey of a cold! 

Wild and windy here today too. You'd get blown off any steps!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 15 this morning. My BS have been all over the place the past few days - I blame being in Wales!


----------



## khskel

6.8 Last night's cheese cake not too disastrous.


----------



## shirley

A very weird 10.3 for Jamie this morning.   He usually goes lower overnight but for the last 2 nights he has started rising.    Hopefully we are getting a visit from the fairy but just haven't spotted her yet


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 15 this morning. My BS have been all over the place the past few days - I blame being in Wales!



Ooo that's a hefty number Rosie...hope you get some stability soon


----------



## Robin

7.4 for me. My usual dip at 3am, but then a much sharper rise than I've seen recently. DF fairy dust must have blown in on the wind!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, I hope you are all enjoying the 12 Days of Christmas . A 5.7 for me today, after a couple of days of 6s (and some nice 5s before that ), so not bad!


----------



## AJLang

6.5 at 12.30 and then 15.0 at 5.45


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.9 for me today. 
Happy new year's eve!!! What everyones plans for NYE?
I will be finishing work at about lunchtime, then its go home, have some dinner, sit and watch rubbish on the telly with the other half and see new year in with some nibbles and maybe a glass of vino.


----------



## AJLang

Happy New Year Stitch and everyone. I will be going to the gym this morning and then lazing around. Bubbly and nibbles this evening. I will probably be in bed asleep at 9pm


----------



## Stitch147

I was thinking will I make it to midnight! Im usually in bed about 10ish.


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 15 this morning. My BS have been all over the place the past few days - I blame being in Wales!



Hoi! There's Taffs reading this...

Hi there. 5.9 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks and 6.6 today Nothing much planned for tonight though I do love the new year. Hoping I can stay awake!


----------



## Robin

5.0 this morning at 7am then 6.0 at 8am (tracking my dawn rise) Two whole numbers on the trot, specially for KookyCat.
Our adult children are still both home with us for the hol, so they'll be wanting to stay up! We normally go out onto our first floor balcony and watch all the neighbourhood fireworks.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I was thinking will I make it to midnight! Im usually in bed about 10ish.



Same here! Me and Mum are going to pop up the local (weather permitting) to soak up a bit of NYE atmosphere. Then it's home, dinner and try to stay up till midnight...enjoy, everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

My other half will probably do his usual at midnight, go in the garage and start up the hot rod, its better than fireworks!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.0 for me this morning but pretty unwell with a rotten cold 

Struggled to get my levels under 9 last night with being unwell which is an unsettling experience for me! 

Had plans to go out tonight and fireworks for midnight but it's looking unlikely now unless I can turn myself around completely today.

Have a lovely NYE everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you feel better Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Stitch!


----------



## Lindarose

Best wishes to everyone for a Happy New Year.  And hope you feel up to celebrating too Amigo xx


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda, you too x Hubbie has just said that if I manage to celebrate and get a hangover, I can call it 'wine flu'. Trouble is he's got the man version of this lergy and you know how much worse that is!


----------



## AJLang

Big hugs Amigo. I think you should enjoy today as much as you can and have a 'wine hangover'


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hiya folks - 8.3 for me this morning. *looks round at empty step!!*

You seen that everyone?  First I get ditched for another wench and now I am left on my own!  A girl can get abandonment issues you know 



Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Amigo

Lynn Davies said:


> Hiya folks - 8.3 for me this morning. *looks round at empty step!!*
> 
> You seen that everyone?  First I get ditched for another wench and now I am left on my own!  A girl can get abandonment issues you know
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to one and all.



If you promise no more than a morning 6.8, I'll join you on the step Lynn! Lol

Thanks AJ, hugs back and hope you have a much better year health wise.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Lynn Davies

I have only managed a below 7.5 a couple of times Amigo - struggling to get FHTF below 8 most days *sigh*


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone hope you're all ok 

Waking level yesterday am 7.0
No bedtime test

This morning 17.6
No bedtime test


----------



## AJLang

Good morning and Happy New Year everyone  4.5 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all and happy New year. An rounded 9 today. May have over done the peanuts and mini cheddar last night.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

5.2. Starting the way I mean to go on with a HS! Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## KookyCat

Happy New Year everyone, 6.7 today which is better than yesterday and the day before when I was in the 8's . I appear to be brewing something, cracking head aches and a wonky tummy.  Oh well if I can manage to roast a duck and make red wine sauce I'll consider that a success.

Good work on the HS Robin, considerably better than those wonky while numbers you've been having, much better


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all Happy New year to everyone. I'm a 9.8 this morning, will be glad to go back to work Monday and with it a normal diet.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 5.2. Starting the way I mean to go on with a HS! Happy New Year to everyone.



Ooo, a HS on NY's Day...good for you, Robin.
It's a Hypo New Year here with a 3.9.  I definitely don't 'mean to go on' this way!

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Get well soon, Amigo. X


----------



## Lindarose

Happy new year all and 7.2 to start it off 
 After eating most of a box of maltesers last night and a few other naughty nibbles I feel lucky it wasn't much higher. 
Great result robin with a HS


----------



## Amigo

Happy New Year one and all! I started the year with a 6.6. 

Still rough as a badger's bum but managed to celebrate NYE and saw it in with a cough, a croak and a sneeze!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 12.4 today. Have a feeling my gliclazide isn't working well any more!


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 12.4 today. Have a feeling my gliclazide isn't working well any more!



Hope this is the year you can get your levels under control Rosie


----------



## khskel

After a creon fuelled rollercoaster of a day yesterday a comfortable 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 12.4 today. Have a feeling my gliclazide isn't working well any more!



What dose are you on Rosie? 
I'm on 60mg before brekkie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> What dose are you on Rosie?
> I'm on 60mg before brekkie.



I take 160mg on a morning now. 2 X 80mg tablets. 


Thanks Amigo, I'm seeing the diabetic clinic on the 5th so 2016 will be the year my levels come down!


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck for the 5th Rosie. X


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 today and the headaches appear to be culminating in a cold .  

Rosie it does look like the gliclazide isn't doing its thing, maybe insulin would be a better option.  Hope they get it sorted on the 5th, it's very unsettling when it refuses to fall in line.  

Now the question is do I attempt a bit of sale shopping today or do I sit quietly with a box set and a box of tissues?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today 
Think I would opt for snuggling up with the box set if you're feeling below par Kooky. But maybe that's cos I've had to get up for work and staying home and warm is always so appealing this time of day!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.7 for me this morning - looks like I overdosed on peanuts last night *sigh*


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A frustrating 11.2 here. It seems Dawn and the Phenomenons started jamming at around 5am. Ho hum!

Good luck on the 5th Rosie. Don't leave till you've got some kind of action out of them.

That's the spirit, Amigo! Hope you and Kooky are back to normal asap.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks...still feeling as rough as a barnyard door so should be grateful I'm no higher than 7.1 

Thanks Bloden and hope you're not getting this lergy kooky.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a nice rounded 8 this morning. Gonna have a look up the high street for some sale bargains this morning. I need some new jeans. The good thing about where I live is the high street isn't very big so it shouldn't dent my bank balance too much.


----------



## Robin

8.0 for me as well, Stitch! Sorry, Kooky, back to round numbers. Dawn and the Phenomenons are playing loudly here as well, Bloden!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.5 here. Rain again!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm at 8.7 this morning. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Lynn Davies

*checks out step* hutch up stitch!  8.7 for me as well!


----------



## Stitch147

Come and get comfy Lynn.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Thats the best offer I have had for a good decade or more!


----------



## Robin

7.3 this morning, after a lie in with Dawn and her wretched Phenomenons.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 14 this morning although I seem to have woken up without a voice!!


----------



## Amigo

I've woken up very late and clearly my liver decided to have a lie in too because I'm 5.8 this morning! I know the feeling Rosie, my chest feels as tight as a drum


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 for me today. 
Can't believe it I went to bed at 10 as really tired and woke at 10.45 this morning! Any later and I'd be late for work!  
Hope those bugs soon go away.


----------



## KookyCat

Afternoon folks I was 5.7 this morning so hopefully normal service is being resumed.  Terrible weather here so I'm having a snuggle afternoon, wrapped in my slanket watching criminal minds.....a walk would have been nice but I decided against it after my second dog walk required wellies and the water was almost up to the top!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning everyone  and it's a 6.9 this morning. 
Hope you all have a good day and the bugs etc on the way out. Guess quite a few back to work after the hols too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. I'm at the drs before work this morning for a general check up on my diabetes. Hopefully he'll be pleased with the progress I've made.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.  Going on a little jolly to London with my mum today - hopefully it won't be raining in the big smoke!


----------



## Robin

5.1 here. Glad we both seem to have kicked Dawn out of the door, Bloden. Good luck at the doctors, Stitch, hope you get a pat on the back for all your hard work.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.9 for me after a little Lucozade top up in the early hours.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.  Going on a little jolly to London with my mum today - hopefully it won't be raining in the big smoke!


Have fun in London, anything specific planned? Weather ok so far.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Have fun in London, anything specific planned? Weather ok so far.



Ta, Stitch.  My brother's just moved, so we'll be ooo-ing and aah-ing at whatever he shows us.  And there's a couple of exhibitions I'd like to see - Indian textiles and sound-emitting mobiles (hangy things, not phones!). Thanks for the weather update.


----------



## Stitch147

Enjoy. The sun is shining at the mo. I have a lovely view of St Pauls from my office window. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning 

Back to a sensible diet from today methinks


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.1 today, and reassessing Tresiba dose, always a fun way to start the New Year.  Own fault I knew I needed to do it in December but just couldn't muster the energy.  Hope those who returned to work yesterday didn't have too bad a day and remember only 4 more days before the weekend!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  Tge wrong side of 7 this morning with a 7.1
Least it's not a whole nimble Kooky!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

3.7 for me. Did a session on the cross trainer yesterday, if I keep it up, may need to reassess my basal.


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Morning all  Tge wrong side of 7 this morning with a 7.1
> Least it's not a whole nimble Kooky!


I appreciate the effort Linda, a whole number is just plain wrong


----------



## Stitch147

KookyCat said:


> I appreciate the effort Linda, a whole number is just plain wrong



I was very close to a whole number, but a 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.7 for me I was worried about the potential hypo effects after my first evening workout and reduced my basal too much.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.7 for me again this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me on this rainy morning...oh rain, how unusual!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A 7.8 for me this morning, with the sniffles. I had trouble keeping levels up late yesterday evening so perhaps overdid it with the 'protective' cheese on toast


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.1 today and the reduction in Tresiba seems to have stabilised my day time figures which is good, but might need a slight change in lunchtime ratios.  Oh the fun of the ever changing insulin requirements, whatever did I do before all this 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning   Good to hear things are stabilising KookyCat  Still got sniffles, and a 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3,5 for me after my pump suspended insulin for  2 hours overnight. Well done pump 
Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to find out the date for the operation to try and keep my leg attached to my foot. I'd rather run away for the day!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3,5 for me after my pump suspended insulin for  2 hours overnight. Well done pump
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to find out the date for the operation to try and keep my leg attached to my foot. I'd rather run away for the day!


Wishing you all the best Flower {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Robin

7.3 for me. Either I overdid the bedtime snack, or I didn't eat enough, went low and rebounded. Who knows? Havent got a libre sensor on at the mo.
Good luck for today, Flower, hope it goes well.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me...need to do better but constant bad leg cramps probably haven't helped overnight. 

Hope everything goes well Flower and hope the sniffles soon dry up northerner.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry Kooky, 7 for me today.
Good luck with your appointment Flower


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a nicely rounded 8 for me today.

Good luck today Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a nicely rounded 8 for me today.
> 
> Good luck today Flower.



Kooky isnt going to like us!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me...need to do better but constant bad leg cramps probably haven't helped overnight.
> 
> Hope everything goes well Flower and hope the sniffles soon dry up northerner.


I can sympathise with you there @Amigo, I had awful cramps in my feet and lower legs all night last night  Seems to happen when my levels are higher than usual. Hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.6 today 
Hope your appointment goes well Flower. xx


----------



## Lynn Davies

Stitch147 said:


> Kooky isnt going to like us!



we is gonna be in twuble


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 14.8 this morning. I didn't sleep very well and I'm poorly so that's probably why. Pick up my new meds today so hopefully I'll see normal numbers soon!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 14.8 this morning. I didn't sleep very well and I'm poorly so that's probably why. Pick up my new meds today so hopefully I'll see normal numbers soon!


Hope you are feeling better soon Rosie


----------



## Pine Marten

Happy New Year all!

5.8 for me today, not too bad considering what I've eaten over New Year  !

I hope yesterday's appointment went well, Rosie, and well done, Robin  !


----------



## Northerner

Happy New Year Pine Marten, very good number!


----------



## Anncal

A pleasing ( for me) 7.4 today ...about medium reading at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Anncal said:


> A pleasing ( for me) 7.4 today ...about medium reading at the moment


Good news Ann!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

A very round 6.0


----------



## Robin

Ooh, a very round 5.0 for me!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. It's 4.8 for me.

Will this rain never end? I've nicknamed it Welsh water torture. And the wind! 

Hope it went well yesterday, Flower.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.6 here today.
Appointment has thrown me completely as the bone biopsies I had taken in the last operation and I'd assumed were clear had to be sent away to another lab for analysis as they have grown an exceedingly rare type of infection so I'm waiting to hear what treatment I need before the next operation can take place. Something else to add to the diabetes worry list and no date as yet  oh well!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning up, up a bit today at 9.3, I blame not having done the walk to the office this morning as its peeing down.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning up, up a bit today at 9.3, I blame not having done the walk to the office this morning as its peeing down.



Oh no!


----------



## Stitch147

Also I may have over done the potato wedges at the pub last night! Oooops!


----------



## AJLang

Flower I'm so sorry to hear about your appointment. It really isn't fair. Big hugs for you.
5.5 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Stitch147 said:


> Also I may have over done the potato wedges at the pub last night! Oooops!



So - not a lot to do with not walking then!


----------



## Stitch147

probably a combination as I was 7.5 before bed


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Also I may have over done the potato wedges at the pub last night! Oooops!



Shhh! We don't need to know that!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a higher than usual 7.4 for me  Must try harder. 
Sorry you've got more worries Flower. Thinking of you and hoping things improve xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.6 here today.
> Appointment has thrown me completely as the bone biopsies I had taken in the last operation and I'd assumed were clear had to be sent away to another lab for analysis as they have grown an exceedingly rare type of infection so I'm waiting to hear what treatment I need before the next operation can take place. Something else to add to the diabetes worry list and no date as yet  oh well!


Very sorry to hear this Flower  I hope that things can get sorted out for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

I'm really sorry you've got yet more things to contend with, Flower, hugs from me too.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh Flower (((hugs)))  Sorry it wasn't better news.


----------



## Boatboy

Morning all,  9.6 this not so fine day. I'm blaming the tractor that turned across me causing a collision this morning


----------



## Northerner

Boatboy said:


> Morning all,  9.6 this not so fine day. I'm blaming the tractor that turned across me causing a collision this morning


Stress like that would certainly push up your levels  Was it you who collided? Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Boatboy

Northerner said:


> Stress like that would certainly push up your levels  Was it you who collided? Hope everyone is OK.


Hi Northener, yes I hit his trailer as he turned right whilst I was overtaking him. He didn't indicate until I had no room to avoid him. Good job I wasn't going very fast or it might have been worse. Still, no one was hurt.


----------



## Amigo

Aww sorry to hear this Flower and hope it's an infection they can quickly sort for you. Stay strong x

6.9 for me...I sense a little post festive hike amongst many of us. I got a bit morose about it last night but have slapped myself around the chops with a wet haddock and am determined to stop the weak grazing moments that I then conveniently forget about when my meter screams the evidence back at me!


----------



## Boatboy

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.6 here today.
> Appointment has thrown me completely as the bone biopsies I had taken in the last operation and I'd assumed were clear had to be sent away to another lab for analysis as they have grown an exceedingly rare type of infection so I'm waiting to hear what treatment I need before the next operation can take place. Something else to add to the diabetes worry list and no date as yet  oh well!


Hi flower,  sorry to hear about the result of your appointment, no one needs that. Hope they can treat it quickly. Wishing you better soon.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, I'm 11.9 today and sleeping in very late! :O

Sorry to hear about your appointment flower X


----------



## bigheadmike

8.7 this morning, went to bed last night with an 11.9 though so I was expecting higher than normal results.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> 8.7 this morning, went to bed last night with an 11.9 though so I was expecting higher than normal results.


Good to see it went in the right direction Mike!  7.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today 

Flower sorry to hear about the infection, I hope it's something they can treat quickly and swiftly.  It must be terrifying.  I love the NHS but at times like these I wish they moved faster so at least you know where you are X

The rest of you don't think I haven't noticed that I leave you alone for a few minutes and you've started popping whole numbers [shudder] like they're acceptable, Stitch, Lynn...


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.1 for me this morning - is that ok Kooky?


----------



## KookyCat

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.1 for me this morning - is that ok Kooky?



See I knew you could do it if you tried   Now if you could manage an even number after the point that would be just perfect.....


----------



## Lynn Davies

KookyCat said:


> See I knew you could do it if you tried   Now if you could manage an even number after the point that would be just perfect.....



There is just no pleasing some!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'm really not doing this to cause you angst KookyC but it's a 6.0 for me today. I know, I know, I will definitely put more effort in tomorrow


----------



## Robin

5.7 for me, still working on an even number...


----------



## khskel

An odd 7.3


----------



## Stitch147

Im odd today (most people would say im odd everyday!) im afraid Kooky, but at least its not a rounded number! A pleasant 6.5 for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and that's a great number to start the day Stitch  
Still high 7.4 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and that's a great number to start the day Stitch
> Still high 7.4 for me


Hope yours comes down Linda. I was surprised with the 6.5 as I had pasta for dinner last night. The brisk chilly walk to the office across London may have helped.


----------



## Amigo

I don't know what's going on with my meter readings folks...need advice please!

I woke up feeling better than I have in ages, took my readings and they were 8.6! Nearly fell out of bed with the shock. Ten mins later I opened a new pot of testing strips and it was 6! This last batch have had me at massively higher levels and I'm wondering if they're faulty or just me being deluded?

I'm pretty new to dealing with the all this equipment stuff. Where do I get testing solution from (if that's what it's called) for this Glucomen meter? I'm losing confidence in it to be honest.

Panic over (had a freak out moment)...I've contacted Glucomen customer services and they were very helpful. Sending me some testing solution and a new pen and will upgrade me to a new meter shortly.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 10.8 this morning! Second day of the canagliflozin so hopefully they'll drop more


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 10.8 this morning! Second day of the canagliflozin so hopefully they'll drop more


Looking much better Rosie  Have you spoken to anyone about the possible drug interactions?

Amigo, glad to hear you got the control solution sorted out - from what you say, it does sound like the strips might have been dodgy. Sometimes it can be down to how they have been stored before they reach you. Doesn't happen often, but I have heard of it happening once or twice on here.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Amigo. It's so frustrating when you get such different results close together. It's happened to me loads. If I get a number in the 8's I always do another one soon after and it's usually way lower so I take the lower reading as the one. That's probably naughty as I never recheck if I get a low reading! 
I've also used control solution but it's never been a meter problem so think it's the way our bodies change literally all the time. I think getting a general trend is the main use of a meter and of course the hba1c is a good guide. Obviously if readings are in the teens and above regularly when they arnt usually (eg like you and me) that would indicate something needing action. 
I hope things soon settle down again for you. The shock of a high number isn't nice


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda. Yes I agree that we can fluctuate widely but I've been aware that this last pot of strips has been giving me some very odd readings inconsistent with what I'd eaten or was feeling and sometimes oddly low too  I'll use the control solution and see how it goes. I've not had a waking 8 since diagnosis last Feb so it seems rather odd.

But it's got a mind of its own this daft D! 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Curly grandma

Got an 8.0 this morning after another 
dreadful nights sleep. Do sleepless nights mean the readings are high in the middle of the night??? 
Was scared to test, just in case.  Idiot!!
I seem to be getting higher readings lately, e.g 7.5, when I started watching the carbs it was an average 6.5 which I was happy with, felt I was managing Diabetes really well without medication. 
Oh dear! So it could be a dodgy pot of strips or meter????? Or I need medication, or the two chocolates (a very rare event) I had about 8pm???

Floundering again.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hi Curly Grandma - the if you have had a prolonged period with little or no sugar foods then the chocolate could have caused your restless night - I find if I am off sugar for an extended period then a small amount will give me nightmares!  Its the addictive process of the devils spawn - Oh sorry!  I mean sugar 

In the beginning I was getting more 7's and even a couple of 6's first thing in the morning but over the last couple of weeks I have mostly been in the 8's.  Maybe it is just the body adjusting to the lifestyle changes and settling down. 

Hopefully someone will be along soon who can answer our question with a definitive answer or maybe it is just the vagaries of D.


----------



## Curly grandma

Thanks for the reply Lynn, it always helps.  Problem shared......


----------



## Amigo

Sounds like one of those days curly grandma!


----------



## Curly grandma

Yes, u r right, time I went out in the lovely sunshine, a brisk walk along the seafront.  Glad I visited this morning,


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today - looks like I might have finally shed this cold!


----------



## AJLang

Well the Gastroparesis has decided to really have fun. Usualky I'm fairly even for several hours after dinner with my extended bolus whatever I eat. Last night I had a carefully carb counted dinner when my BG was 6.3. Two hours later I had gone up to 17!!!! This never happens for me after a meal. I had 3 units correction at 9pm and at 11pm was 12.0 so I didn't do any further corrections. Fire fighting hypos from 3am having more Lucozade than normal and woke up with a 5.5.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.0 today with a sore throat and sneezy nose to blame


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

4.9 here. having a lie in, by the sound of the rain hammering on the roof, it's not worth getting out of bed!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Enjoying a slow start as not in work til later. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me after yesterday's freaky wake up number!

Glad you seem back on an even keel northerner. Sorry the lergy has struck Flower and your night sounds to have been awful AJ!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Blooming 'eck AJ - sounds like a rough night there - hope you are feeling better now.

Flower - hope the bug doesn't progress to a worse state!


----------



## khskel

6.4 at 7:10 then I thought sod it and back to bed.6.2 @ 9:10


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 11.2 today. My main symptom from this new medication seems to be intense thirst! Even worse than before I got diagnosed!

Hope everyone is feeling better and have a good Saturday


----------



## Mini-Vicki

5.6 for me today, I was expecting it to be higher as I have a stinking cold at the moment - courtesy of my work colleagues I think 
Hope you all have wonderful weekends xx


----------



## pav

A horrible 8.6 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo and Lynn  Despite the bad night I'm feeling surprisingly good for me today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Today 21.7 - no bedtime test
8/1 = 16.2 - no bedtime test
7/1 = 21.5 - no bedtime test
6/1 = 13.2 - no bedtime test

In a morning when I wake up then go to the toilet I take my meter with me & do my waking test but just can't get into the habit of doing this at bedtime. Also during the evening I've started my snacking terribly without bolusing


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Today 21.7 - no bedtime test
> 8/1 = 16.2 - no bedtime test
> 7/1 = 21.5 - no bedtime test
> 6/1 = 13.2 - no bedtime test
> 
> In a morning when I wake up then go to the toilet I take my meter with me & do my waking test but just can't get into the habit of doing this at bedtime. Also during the evening I've started my snacking terribly without bolusing


Well, you've identified the problem Gill - perhaps if you had a spare meter in the bathroom it might remind you to test before brushing your teeth?

Good morning everyone  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5


----------



## Robin

Snap! Khskel, 5.5 for me too!


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 11.2 today.


 
That's a great figure, Rosie. Hope the thirst goes away tho.

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Rough ferry crossing yesterday, so I was forced into doing an all-day basal test! Where do they sell sea legs? I need a pair!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Off out to meet friends for a rare cooked breakfast this morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me despite being sneezy and grumpy. I sound like the cast of Snow White!

Hope you have made land Bloden, enjoy that cooked breakfast Stitch


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.5 for me after a smooth night


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.5 for me after a smooth night




That's good to hear AJ!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a long lay in til almost 11! Think I've got sleeping sickness! And 7.2 on the meter.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I'm 9.9 this afternoon after a random bout of insomnia. Tossed and turned for hours until I gave up about 4am. Eventually fell asleep at around 6:30 I think and ended up waking up at 1!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone, 16.4 for me this morning


----------



## Lynn Davies

Cooooo Mum - that's a big number   Do you know the reason?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, snap Master Northerner 5.9 today.  Monday again tsk...oh well at least we're one week closer to some sunshine of some sort


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone  and 7.2 here
Mum in law is 96 today so a lunchtime meal out. Not sure that's going to do my numbers any good!


----------



## khskel

5.8 even after an ill advised caramel cheese cake for mother in law's birthday.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Hi everyone  and 7.2 here
> Mum in law is 96 today so a lunchtime meal out. Not sure that's going to do my numbers any good!


Ooh! Happy birthday Mum!  That's amazing!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> 5.8 even after an ill advised caramel cheese cake for mother in law's birthday.


Are you still basal-free?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an annoying 10.0, be gone cold!


----------



## Robin

6.4 here, but was 4.8 at 3am. that's Dawn and her pesky Phenomenons playing around. Hope your cold makes itself scarce, and soon, Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, sorry Kooky but a nice round 8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 10.5 here - think I overdid my bedtime snack.

Hope that cold doesn't give you too much trouble, Flower.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Are you still basal-free?


I'm on 2 levemir in the evening at the insistance of the consultant. Its effects must be minimal.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I'm on 2 levemir in the evening at the insistance of the consultant. Its effects must be minimal.


In my case 2 units would have caused night hypos - I suppose if you do not feel at risk, then it's OK, but if you don't really need it then I don't see the point as however small, the risk of night hypos must be there - hey, I even get them without any basal!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

10.1 for me this morning. Getting out of bed was hard today!

Have a good Monday everybody


----------



## Amigo

6.6 for me after a sleepless night


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> 6.6 for me after a sleepless night


Sorry to hear this, hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Lindarose said:


> Hi everyone  and 7.2 here
> Mum in law is 96 today so a lunchtime meal out. Not sure that's going to do my numbers any good!


 Happy birthday to mum in law!


----------



## pav

7.5 for me, not great, another one with a restless night and in pain as was still in the teens yesterday.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner and Rosie. Yes she's quite a character too. Fit as a fiddle and although forgetful does really well. She puts it down to growing up on lots of herring scraps from Great Yarmouth where she grew up and swimming. Wish I liked fish and swimming!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> That's good to hear AJ!


Thank you Amigo. Another smooth BG night for me. I woke up at 7.9 which I didn't mind because I had been trying to avoid going hypo after a gym workout earlier in the day.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> 6.6 for me after a sleepless night


Sorry to hear that you had a sleepless night. I hope that you sleep well tonight.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a sleepless night. I hope that you sleep well tonight.



Thanks AJ, it's a mammoth task in-between the piddle calls, the wonky thermostat making me burn up and knotting legs!  Hope you have a good night!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.1 for me and at the moment I seem to be actually sleeping maybe this dosage of Tresiba is the right one...fingers crossed


----------



## Robin

Slightly undercut you, Kooky with a Nice Round 6.0!!


----------



## khskel

6.3 this morning. Just waiting for the spike due to wharburtons toastie for breakfast.


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 8.2 here (6.0 at 4.35am). Only the Libre can tell me what's going on overnight, but I was planning on plugging myself in next week, not this week!  It's expensive this diabetes lark!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today, the HS that got away!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning.


Fabulous Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147

My morning readings are definately getting better.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> My morning readings are definately getting better.


They are probably the most important to get right, as they reflect the sort of levels you've spent the night at which is a significant part of the day, so it's great to see such an improvement!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a rounded 8 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

As we tend to eat our evening meal late, usually about 7.30 - 8 most nights, Im trying to get in the habit now of having a fairly carb free or low carb dinner. I do feel jealous sometimes of my other halfs potato bits on his plate, but i half fill my plate with veg. I done home made chilli last night and just had a spoonful of rice with it where as before id have had a mountain of it.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Give cauliflower rice a go Stitch - fried with a knob of butter it is delish if you allow it to brown a bit as well.


----------



## Stitch147

Love cauliflower, wasnt keen on cauliflower rice, but not tried it fried though. May give it another go.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh it works Stitch - believe me - love it for a chicken 'fried rice' meal


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a rounded 8 for me this morning.


Good morning Lynn  You seem pretty steady around the 8 mark - do you take a reading at bedtime to see what the difference is overnight?


----------



## Lynn Davies

No I don't Northie - I take the one after my evening meal which is usually about an hour before I go to bed.  I am seeing the nurse this afternoon so hopefully I may be on met today to try and get the levels lower.  I am not often in the right range before eating but as I am very low carb I am sometimes (about 50%) within range for the after eating.

My DN is not interested in what my levels are though so could be a bit of a battle.  I will print out my spreadsheet for her to fold up again and see how far I get this time


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> No I don't Northie - I take the one after my evening meal which is usually about an hour before I go to bed.  I am seeing the nurse this afternoon so hopefully I may be on met today to try and get the levels lower.  I am not often in the right range before eating but as I am very low carb I am sometimes (about 50%) within range for the after eating.
> 
> My DN is not interested in what my levels are though so could be a bit of a battle.  I will print out my spreadsheet for her to fold up again and see how far I get this time


Hope the appointment goes well and she has a lightbulb moment!  If she's not interested in your levels then she's doing a shoddy job


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh I am not supposed to be testing!  I'm type 2 so don't need to test!


----------



## Stitch147

Thats what the nurse was like at my surgery, I will only see one of the dr's now that specialises in diabetes. Hope iy goes well Lynn.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Time will tell Stitch - we don't have a specialist Diabetes Dr so I am a bit screwed on that front.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.5 for me today when I got up. Dipped down unexpectedly last night and had quite a bit of Lucozade to stop a 4.3 from dipping lower.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 6.5 for me today when I got up. Dipped down unexpectedly last night and had quite a bit of Lucozade to stop a 4.3 from dipping lower.


Looks like you did a good job


----------



## ronnierabbit

4.9 at 8.35am. bit lower than yesterday and ate before bed last night. I did manage quite a long fast walk around town yesterday so maybe that has helped.


----------



## Northerner

ronnierabbit said:


> 4.9 at 8.35am. bit lower than yesterday and ate before bed last night. I did manage quite a long fast walk around town yesterday so maybe that has helped.


Great result!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Looks like you did a good job


Thanks Northerner  I was very pleased that I woke up in time to deal with it


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Diabetes wise a good start to the day with a 6.5 but I really don't feel great today. However I need to ignore that because I've got my Guide Dog committee meeting this morning followed by a discussion that I've planned to write a feature about people preparing for the British Fencing Championships


----------



## khskel

5.3 With no breakfast to look forward to.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> As we tend to eat our evening meal late, usually about 7.30 - 8 most nights, Im trying to get in the habit now of having a fairly carb free or low carb dinner. I do feel jealous sometimes of my other halfs potato bits on his plate, but i half fill my plate with veg. I done home made chilli last night and just had a spoonful of rice with it where as before id have had a mountain of it.



Same here, Stitch - as long as I've got a big pile of tasty veg, I don't feel too hard done by!

Morning all. 5.7 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.8 today and a delightful sleep...feel quite zen now, although that won't last, the zen will evaporate when I set out for work, get wet and cold and have to wait 20 minutes for a bus


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning everyone - a nicely rounded 7 for me this morning - lowest it has been for weeks!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 here today.


----------



## Robin

Good morning everybody. 5.4 for me, and it's actually not raining for a change!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning everyone - a nicely rounded 7 for me this morning - lowest it has been for weeks!


Fabulous result Lynn!  

A not so good 6.9 for me today. Woke up last night with pins and needles in arms and legs, lips numb, so I knew I was pretty low. Didn't bother to test, just ate 3 jelly babies (thankfully kept next to my bed). Didn't feel things were improving so got up and tested - 2.0  Normally, those JBs would have brought me up straight away, so goodness knows what my level was before them. Decided to get up and monitor properly. Had another couple of jelly babies and followed up with a slice of cheese on toast. After 30 minutes my level was up to 3.2, up to 4.8 after an hour  Sigh! Feeling a bit zonked out now  No reason, no active bolus and no basal - my spluttering pancreas must have decided to have a totally unprompted splurge. When this last happened I thought it might be partly due to my body recovering from a long drinking session, but since I haven't had any alcohol this month, that theory has been scotched. No more active than usual yesterday, have run out of ideas, except maybe TW's idea of a latent pool of injected insulin letting go, but it seems very unlikely.


----------



## Robin

Oooh, Northie, scary! And perplexing, even if your pancreas is spluttering, it surely shouldn't throw out unprompted offerings in the middle of the night like that. The only explanation would seem to be a pocket of insulin, nothing I've  ever been aware of, but I do have a bit more flab to tuck it into.


----------



## Stitch147

Sounds scary Northie, hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## Stitch147

Wait for it, wait for it..........

*mini lap of celebration round the office*

an impressive 5.9 for me today!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Stitch that is a brilliant result. I'm so pleased for you 
Northerner that sounds so awful and scary. Is there nothing that the doctor can do to help?


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Wait for it, wait for it..........
> 
> *mini lap of celebration round the office*
> 
> an impressive 5.9 for me today!


Woohoooooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







AJLang said:


> Northerner that sounds so awful and scary. Is there nothing that the doctor can do to help?


I don't see how Amanda. I told my consultant about it and he was just as nonplussed as me. The thing is, if it is a 'pocket' of insulin it seems very strange to me that I've only ever heard of this in relation to lipohypertrophy, which I'm not affected by, and the only actual person who I've heard of it happening to is TW, and I think only once. Yet this has happened to me several times, but without sufficient regularity for any pattern to be detected. We know that I'm weird anyway, so it must just be a characteristic of my own particular flavour if diabetes!  Just thankful I woke up!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Great number Stitch *clap*

Northie - hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Ooh Northerner, I hope things improve soon!

I had a lovely 5.3 today


----------



## khskel

Glad you caught it in time. I know the feeling. Woke up at a good 5.3 this morning and been sucking on glucotabs ever since despite no food or insulin since yesterday.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning. Nice one Lynn  Good luck khskel!


----------



## ronnierabbit

Morning everyone. 4.9 at 09.12. Pleased with that. Saw my GP last wk . She really pleased with my readings and is sure my hba1c will go down. Its lovely and sunny here so a short walk might be in order before heading to hairdressers  then tackling a heap of ironing, or I could ignore and watch Endeavour instead! Oops its nearly midday n not done my hammys morning eyedrops yet.hope u all havea good day. H


----------



## Lindarose

Morning or should I say afternoon all  and 7.2 after a night shift. 
What a worrying night Northerner. Hope you feel better as day goes on. 
Some great numbers today too! 
Well done!


----------



## Amigo

Didn't see your initial post northerner...hope you can get this sorted because it must be scary for you. Sending best wishes.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today, and no 'incidents' in the night


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.5 for me today, and no 'incidents' in the night



That's a relief! I hope you don't have another 'episode' ever again!

Morning all. 3.3 here. Very frustrating...if I lower my Lantus dose, I get no o'night hypos but my basal struggles to properly do its job during the day. I'm going to change the timing of my Lantus jab, see if that helps. What did I fill my days with before diabetes? I must've had loads of free time!

Hope it's a nice day where you are...


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> That's a relief! I hope you don't have another 'episode' ever again!
> 
> Morning all. 3.3 here. Very frustrating...if I lower my Lantus dose, I get no o'night hypos but my basal struggles to properly do its job during the day. I'm going to change the timing of my Lantus jab, see if that helps. What did I fill my days with before diabetes? I must've had loads of free time!
> 
> Hope it's a nice day where you are...


6.0 for me. I sympathise with your Lantus problem, Bloden, it's always about trying to find the 'best fit' for me. At the moment, taking it at 6pm and having a slow release/protein snack seems to work, but that's this week....


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.

Glad you had a better night Northie


----------



## khskel

After yesterday's excitement a pleasing 6.3


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.1 for me this morning.


Wow! Better and better Stitch!  So pleased for you!


----------



## Cowboy Bob

Been on the LC diet a week and just got my meter yesterday. My first ever morning test was 6.8 - happy with that so far


----------



## Northerner

Cowboy Bob said:


> Been on the LC diet a week and just got my meter yesterday. My first ever morning test was 6.8 - happy with that so far


Fabulous Bob, great result!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Great results Bob and Stitch! I aspire to those sort of numbers *sigh*


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Great results Bob and Stitch! I aspire to those sort of numbers *sigh*



Believe me Lynn its not been easy. Diagnosed as type 2 given Metformin, levels regulary in the high teens and low 20's, saw a different doctor who said I am more like MODY type 3, as metformin made no difference to my levels, gave me gliclizide levels started to improve almost immediately which helped him to confirm my diagnosis. I feel so much better being nearly "normal". Just need to work on my levels dropping whenever I walk for more than 15 minutes


----------



## Lynn Davies

Levels dropping when walking is not a problem I have at the moment - in this cold damp weather my arthritic knees sure know about it!

I took my first Metformin tablet yesterday morning and for the rest of the day I had the best test figures evah!!! all of them for the whole day either below 7 pre eating and only just above post eating - seems it is a wonder drug after all - pmsl!


----------



## Stitch147

Metformin done nothing for me at all, but luckily i didnt get any adverse side effects either.


----------



## pav

Morning all, 6.5 pretty good even after the hic up in the night of a 4.0.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and great to see such brilliant levels from so many of us today  Pats on the back all round!
I'm afraid someone always has to spoil things. I woke with a never seen before fasting of 8. Redid and got 7.9 so it's not a dodgy strip alas. Didn't take BG before bed last night so no idea if I went to bed high or it happened overnight. 
Rechecked after an hour with only coffee and 6.9. 
I have put on a couple of pounds over Christmas so hope my efforts to lose that will also lower my BG.


----------



## Northerner

Just a blip Lindarose, we all get 'em, don't stress


----------



## Amigo

An unusually low 5.7 for me this very snowy morning. Sometimes the numbers defy explanation! 

Just seen colorectal surgeon and scheduled for a colonoscopy soon.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> An unusually low 5.7 for me this very snowy morning. Sometimes the numbers defy explanation!
> 
> Just seen colorectal surgeon and scheduled for a colonoscopy soon.


Good number  Snow!  Horrible stuff! Hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good number  Snow!  Horrible stuff! Hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment



Thanks northerner...yes horrible snow and sub zero temperatures! 

I won't have to wait long...the only benefit of already having cancer is they fast track me.

Hope you're ok after your little 'episode'.


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> An unusually low 5.7 for me this very snowy morning. Sometimes the numbers defy explanation!
> 
> Just seen colorectal surgeon and scheduled for a colonoscopy soon.


Good luck to you too. Enjoy the free hippy crack.


----------



## shirley

Jamie was 8 this morning after a night of lows.  He has been unwell for a few days so insulin increased and had a lovely steady within range day yesterday UNTIL bedtime when he dropped like a stone.  Gave biscuit and jelly babies and monitored every 20 minutes between 11pm and 2am until he started to stabilise.   Does anyone else have this problem in the night?  Jelly babies in the day seem to work very quickly, at night, so slow.  Was then up again at 3am and 5am and finally up at 7am so suffering from sleep deprivation.  Have reduced insulin today.   I hate diabetes today and with these sort of days worry about what will happen when we are not around anymore to be vigilant, sorry dark 4am thoughts!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 6.0 for me. I sympathise with your Lantus problem, Bloden, it's always about trying to find the 'best fit' for me. At the moment, taking it at 6pm and having a slow release/protein snack seems to work, but that's this week....



Thanks, Robin.  It's always good to know what other people do...that snack, esp the protein, is a good idea. I don't want to 'feed the insulin', but I don't want to split the dose either - that would really put me in a tail-spin!


----------



## Bloden

shirley said:


> Jamie was 8 this morning after a night of lows.  He has been unwell for a few days so insulin increased and had a lovely steady within range day yesterday UNTIL bedtime when he dropped like a stone.  Gave biscuit and jelly babies and monitored every 20 minutes between 11pm and 2am until he started to stabilise.   Does anyone else have this problem in the night?  Jelly babies in the day seem to work very quickly, at night, so slow.  Was then up again at 3am and 5am and finally up at 7am so suffering from sleep deprivation.  Have reduced insulin today.   I hate diabetes today and with these sort of days worry about what will happen when we are not around anymore to be vigilant, sorry dark 4am thoughts!


Sorry to hear about your difficult night, Shirley.  Hope you catch up on your ZZZ's tonight. I know what you mean, worrying about the future. I try very hard not to!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Robin.  It's always good to know what other people do...that snack, esp the protein, is a good idea. I don't want to 'feed the insulin', but I don't want to split the dose either - that would really put me in a tail-spin!


I did split mine at one point, and it didn't seem to make any difference, I came to the conclusion that it's what my body does, and not what the Lantus does, that's the problem!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I did split mine at one point, and it didn't seem to make any difference, I came to the conclusion that it's what my body does, and not what the Lantus does, that's the problem!



Yeah, I'm convinced that it's my body too. The Lantus chugs along, doing it's thing, but it's my liver's periods of activity / inactivity that have the real impact.


----------



## Annette

shirley said:


> Jamie was 8 this morning after a night of lows.  He has been unwell for a few days so insulin increased and had a lovely steady within range day yesterday UNTIL bedtime when he dropped like a stone.  Gave biscuit and jelly babies and monitored every 20 minutes between 11pm and 2am until he started to stabilise.   Does anyone else have this problem in the night?  Jelly babies in the day seem to work very quickly, at night, so slow.  Was then up again at 3am and 5am and finally up at 7am so suffering from sleep deprivation.  Have reduced insulin today.   I hate diabetes today and with these sort of days worry about what will happen when we are not around anymore to be vigilant, sorry dark 4am thoughts!


Shirley, would a liquid hypo treatment perhaps work better at night? (eg, fruit juice, lucozade, full fat coke, whatever he'll drink) - it could just be that his circadian rhythms slow down his digestion at night, so a liquid might be absorbed better that one that needs more digestion?


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> Shirley, would a liquid hypo treatment perhaps work better at night? (eg, fruit juice, lucozade, full fat coke, whatever he'll drink) - it could just be that his circadian rhythms slow down his digestion at night, so a liquid might be absorbed better that one that needs more digestion?


Yes, I usually go for a liquid if I find the JBs are a bit slow to take effect, usually works much faster


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today (sorry KC!  )


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning, Northerner I'm disappointed in you, not angry just disappointed 

5.7 today and wondering what my Diaversary present will be (2 years on Monday).  Aside from the eye and foot appointment which is obviously a wonderful pressie, I need to decide...

Shirley, hope Jamie is feeling better today and didn't have any overnight lows.  I have the same problem, at night.  Juice and oat biscuits work better for me, about double the amount of juice I'd normally take and then two oat biscuits with peanut butter.  Since I float very low at night anyway any hypo incident is much harder to combat.  Incidentally I've found that if I'm ill and my blood sugar is running higher increasing basal as per instructions from the consultant is not a good idea because I will hypo overnight regardless of stability during the day, so I tend to do corrections with rapid or just run a bit higher whilst unwell.  I also find that when I get better I hypo more at night for a while so temporarily dial the Tresiba down a couple of notches to counteract it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  12.2 here...?!!  I haven't made any changes yet, I've just been talking about it...Lantus is monitoring my thoughts from the fridge!


----------



## khskel

8.8 for me this morning. Down from 13.6 at 4am after going to bed with an 8.8


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'm pleased to present my first House Special of 2016, a very lovely 5.2


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.5 for me today - numbers are on their way down *thumbs up*


----------



## Robin

Morning everybody, 6.6 here. I was a bit high going to bed, but not enough to do a correction. Congratulations on the HS, Flower.
Bloden, I'll have a word with my Lantus and ask it to give yours a lecture, fridge to fridge.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 6.5 for me this morning. I feel rough today. I dont think im gonna be in work long, just feel like I need to sleep.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me this morning. I feel rough today. I dont think im gonna be in work long, just feel like I need to sleep.


Sorry to hear you're feeling rough Stitch. Have a couple of paracetamol - hope you feel better as the day progresses. You'll have a very 'bracing' walk this morning, it's fre-eee---eee---zing!!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. I'm 8.3 this morning!  day off today so will be having a trip to the gym shortly!! What an exciting life I lead


----------



## Cowboy Bob

7.1 this morning. Not too bad considering me and Mrs Bob went out for a slap up meal for our anniversary last night


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling rough Stitch. Have a couple of paracetamol - hope you feel better as the day progresses. You'll have a very 'bracing' walk this morning, it's fre-eee---eee---zing!!!



Popped some paracetamol and quite enjoyed my chilly walk to the office this morning. Glad I had my wooly hat on, it was a bit nippy walking across Southwark bridge today. Just had my porridge with a bit of granola. Hope that does the trick.


----------



## Northerner

Cowboy Bob said:


> 7.1 this morning. Not too bad considering me and Mrs Bob went out for a slap up meal for our anniversary last night


Happy anniversary Bob and Mrs Bob!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning and thank goodness it's Friday! 

A nice HS Flower  Happy Anniversary Mr. Bob, better numbers Lynne and hope you feel better as the day goes Stitch...and best wishes to everyone else. Hope that when your 'numbers come up' they're lottery not BG's!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a slightly better 7.2 today  That's despite spending 5 hours of night in a/e with daughter She's got a flare up of trigeminal neuralgia and in so much pain. Hoping we can both get a little shut eye now 
Great to see the HS Flower! And good to see you going lower Lynne


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a slightly better 7.2 today  That's despite spending 5 hours of night in a/e with daughter She's got a flare up of trigeminal neuralgia and in so much pain. Hoping we can both get a little shut eye now
> Great to see the HS Flower! And good to see you going lower Lynne


Hope your daughter is feelimg much better very soon Lindarose {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Oh that's a dreadful condition Linda! Really feel for her. 

Glad your numbers are better...stressful times x


----------



## shirley

Thanks to everyone for your recommendations about dealing with lows overnight which I will take on board.  Still a bit high this morning as went to bed a little higher and I didn't correct.  My hubby got up through the night to keep an eye on things so got some sleep.


----------



## shirley

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a slightly better 7.2 today  That's despite spending 5 hours of night in a/e with daughter She's got a flare up of trigeminal neuralgia and in so much pain. Hoping we can both get a little shut eye now
> Great to see the HS Flower! And good to see you going lower Lynne


So sorry to hear that.  How awful for you both, wish her well


----------



## pav

6.5 for me, though did have to have a snack last night before bed time as I was misbehaving with a 4.9 after tea, and knew I would go lower later on, ended up at 6.8 at bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> 6.5 for me, though did have to have a snack last night before bed time as I was misbehaving with a 4.9 after tea, and knew I would go lower later on, ended up at 6.8 at bedtime.


Annoying having to 'top up', but some pretty steady numbers as a consequence


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.1 here - my fault. Thought I was going low, so had a snack at 3.45. Oops! 

Hope all you under-the-weathers are feeling better today. It's pretty nippy here too - roll on the summer!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today.

I seem to be getting closer to that elusive 6's


----------



## Flower

Good morning  12.4 ouch!! Went out for pizza and wine last night and went hypo between 2-4 am then woosh upwards and upwards. Pizza is beyond my insulin delivering capabilities !


----------



## Robin

4.7 for me. Flower, I've never got the measure of Pizza, it obviously contains  fairy dust.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 earlier, 3.4 after the dog walk, must be the frost   Have a lovely day everyone.  I'm off shopping for some late sale bargains, and maybe a sparkly new nailpolish for the Diaversary on Monday...2 years, so only 39 to go before I'll have lived longer with diabetes than without it...what a weird thought!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this sub zero temperature morning.

I've had to give up on pizza but might give that cauliflower crust one a try.

Nicer numbers Lynn!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and pleased with 6.5  That's what comes of eating low carb bread and cheese for a day and not much of it!  
Glad to say daughter improving. 
Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and pleased with 6.5  That's what comes of eating low carb bread and cheese for a day and not much of it!
> Glad to say daughter improving.
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


Excellent Lindarose!  Pleased to hear about your daughter too  I'm a mahoosive (for me) 8.2 this morning. For some reason I felt totally wiped out last evening and decided to have a lie-in this morning, so obviously a bit of DP at play


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Sorry for being missing for a few days but found out that OH's job may be at risk. Keeping fingers crossed because if it isn't we will need to move to a new area, just as I'd got my life settled here. We may not know what is happening for another 2-3 months so now feeling more philosophical after the initial shock. Anyone who knows me on Facebook please do not mention this on Facebook. Avoided a hypo last night but had around 30g of fast acting carbs at 1am and woke up with a 6.1.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner Hope you feel better and go down a bit. Not seen you in 8's before. 
Unsettling times Ananda. Being in limbo isn't much fun. Take care


----------



## Cowboy Bob

7.8 this morning. No idea why. Last meal was at 8pm last night which was just salad with mackerel. Guess my body is still all over the place as it deals with the BG coming down


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose. I hope your daughter is feeling better today.


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. I was at 7.6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning 5.6 today after a rocky day with hypos yesterday.  Could it be Patty wants less Tresiba in the snow?  Patty always wanted more Lantus in the cold and less in the warmth, will have to wait and see because today we've got a good thick layer so snowballs with the dog in a minute tee hee


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here. Who knows?!! Good thing I'm attaching a Libre sensor today.

Enjoy the snow, Kooky. I can see snow on a distant mountain - definite nip in the air!


----------



## khskel

7.2 for me this crisp morning.  Looking out the window and all the feeders are being attacked by our feathered friends.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today so feeling good about that. Must admit I'm sticking to low carb bread and cheese still as it's easy and know i seem to be able to handle it. Plus good to get weight down. 
Good to see you back down again Northerner. 
No snow here but a sharp frost. Brrrrr


----------



## Cowboy Bob

Morning all. A nice 6.6 on this cold and frosty morning


----------



## Robin

Snap, 6.6 for me too. A sprinkling of icing sugar on the garden this morning, nothing worse. Makes it look very pretty, hides the weeds.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.5 for me today I dare not go out because I don't trust myself in the snow. It does look lovely


----------



## Amigo

Making a hat-trick with another 6.6! 

Is the low carb bread the stuff you get from Lidl Linda? Do all their stores have it?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 7.8 for me today and woke up feeling rough. I had a bit of a cough yesterday and today woke up all headachey. Hoping I'm not getting the lurgy!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Making a hat-trick with another 6.6!
> 
> Is the low carb bread the stuff you get from Lidl Linda? Do all their stores have it?


Hi Amigo. No this is ready sliced bread called Livlife and its seeded brown and has 3.8 grand carb per slice Only small slices but 2 with cheese or egg and salad is a very good lunch. It's slightly chewier than normal bread but I really like it. I can only find it in waitrose which is abit out of the way so usually get a couple of loaves. Sometimes it's out of stock so can be frustrating! 
The Lidl low carb rolls are also good but heavier. I often find half of one is enough too. Think they are 4. Something carbs. 
Both well worth a try


----------



## Amigo

Sounds idea Linda. Unfortunately we don't have a Waitrose anywhere near


----------



## Lynn Davies

Sainsbury's sell a Hi-Low loaf that is 15.6 Carbs per 100 grams - as they are small slices it works out to just over 5 carbs per slice.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...XwHvfUXLqB&ddkey=http:gb/groceries/hi-lo-loaf


----------



## Amigo

Lynn Davies said:


> Sainsbury's sell a Hi-Low loaf that is 15.6 Carbs per 100 grams - as they are small slices it works out to just over 5 carbs per slice.
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/hi-lo-loaf?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=7ymIKnDvwydB20ifZHlbAdqw+PrRSkqxEmMt4krXnwn66WKDWPbD4U1fWTytCUMtRz2a+2zGnWEL RVoBFKflN7pJhBFIm+gLixWUhFS8bKFTPazzXwIdfFXwHvfUXLqB&ddkey=http:gb/groceries/hi-lo-loaf



Thanks Lynn, I'll look for that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Cowboy Bob

Morning all, 5.8 before I set off to work today. It's brass monkeys out here. If you're still at home I advise going back to bed


----------



## Northerner

Cowboy Bob said:


> Morning all, 5.8 before I set off to work today. It's brass monkeys out here. If you're still at home I advise going back to bed


Great waking number Bob  Hope you have a safe journey to work  It's just a bit chilly and damp here in the soft South


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 here after wee small hours hypo.

Can't be doing with this getting up in the dark lark - roll on February!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.1 here after wee small hours hypo.
> 
> Can't be doing with this getting up in the dark lark - roll on February!


I'll top that, 8.6! I woke up around 3am but not fully enough to be bothered to get up and test, so reckon I was a bit low then and rebounded. Maybe time for a libre sensor for me.
I'm getting impatient with the dark mornings. Evenings are beginning to draw out, but no change at this end of the day yet.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me this morning. I still have the lingering lurgy. I spent most of yesterday curled up on the sofa trying to get warm under a blanket. In work today, but would rather be at home in bed.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 again here. That's 3 days in a row  
Hate to complain but my pre meal readings during the day are always just over 7 and though my food is only pushing it up 1-2 points on meter shouldn't it be lower? 
Hope everyone has a good Monday and can keep warm.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. 

It's good that your meals only push you up 1-2 points Linda but frustrating that you can't get much below 7 pre-prandial. Although my levels rarely rise much after breakfast, I find the effect creeps up during the day if I overdo the carbs.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.2 for me after a contender for the worst day of control I've had for years. My sensor stopped working when I was away from home yesterday and I couldn't restart it then my cannula wasn't absorbing properly and I could smell insulin. So I ended up at 2.8 without cgm and then 19.0 with a wonky cannula  and all points in between with a prolonged hypo at bed time. 

Must try harder today!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me after a contender for the worst day of control I've had for years. My sensor stopped working when I was away from home yesterday and I couldn't restart it then my cannula wasn't absorbing properly and I could smell insulin. So I ended up at 2.8 without cgm and then 19.0 with a wonky cannula  and all points in between with a prolonged hypo at bed time.
> 
> Must try harder today!


Ack! Very sorry to hear this Flower  Hope the technology runs smoothly from now on!


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I really couldn't have made a much worse job of it with a big helping hand from badly behaved technology


----------



## Lindarose

What an awful day Flower. Technology is great when it's working well. Such a worry when you rely on it and it plays up. Hope today is much better 
Thanks Amigo Ile keep working on it!


----------



## KookyCat

Wishing you a better technology day today Flower 

A 6.0 [shudder] on waking this morning and currently 3.7, what new joy is this?  Ah well, got my eye screening and foot tickle later, my least favourite of all the proddings, can't stand people touching my feet and those eye drops give me a migraine.  On the plus side it'll be done for another year 

Hope the eyes are feeling better Amigo.


----------



## Flower

Treats a plenty for you today KookyC and a special whole number to kick off celebrations on your 2nd diabetes birthday! Hope all the tests and screening go well


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Wishing you a better technology day today Flower
> 
> A 6.0 [shudder] on waking this morning and currently 3.7, what new joy is this?  Ah well, got my eye screening and foot tickle later, my least favourite of all the proddings, can't stand people touching my feet and those eye drops give me a migraine.  On the plus side it'll be done for another year
> 
> Hope the eyes are feeling better Amigo.


Blimey, they're hot on getting your tests done on your anniversary!  My first 'annual' check took place 18 months after diagnosis, and have been a bit erratic ever since! Hope all goes well


----------



## Lindarose

Yes hope all goes well Kooky


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me this morning


----------



## Cowboy Bob

Morning all. 5.5 for me this morning  I know I'm not coming down from the great heights some of you started on at diagnosis, but still pretty pleased with myself


----------



## Lynn Davies

Great number Bob


----------



## Bloden

What a nightmare, Flower! Hope things are better today.

Nice figure, Cowboy Bob.

Morning good people. 9.0 here - a bit of stress yesterday kept me high until bedtime and beyond. Must try harder here too!


----------



## Robin

8.1 for me, I'm on the 'must try harder' step with Bloden. Sampling one of my daughter's macarons as a bedtime snack probably wasn't the smartest move, but it was delicious.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Sorry to hear that you had such a bad day yesterday Flower. Amigo I hope that your eye is beginning to improve. KookyCat Happy Diaversary for yesterday.
Thanks to a reduced TBR I woke up at 7.1 pleased with that as I didn't have to glug Lucozade during the night. Just about to go with OH to eye hospital because optician has a concern about his retina. Keeping fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks and 6.6 this morning 
That's a lovely number Bob. You're heading towards a house special! 
Hope your OHs appt goes well Amanda.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 for me, can't blame technology today!


----------



## khskel

Good morning all. 7.2 for me after going to bed with a 7.1 normally I drop overnight.


----------



## Stitch147

Budge up Robin, 8.1 for me today too, I still have the lingering lurgy.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Budge up Robin, 8.1 for me today too, I still have the lingering lurgy.


No problem, Stitch, you don't take up much room. Hope your lurgy clears off, and soon!


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and thanks for your good wishes...peepers seem slightly better than yesterday. 

A 5.9 for me so my body clearly likes the antibiotics

Hope your hospital appointment goes well AJ.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> No problem, Stitch, you don't take up much room. Hope your lurgy clears off, and soon!



Thanks Robin, so do I! Im doing a 10k run/walk/jog thingy on the 31st and I hope its gone by then!


----------



## Northerner

Late for me today after a total failure to get connected to t'internet this morning  But a nice 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## khskel

Morning. 5.7 best for a few days


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning. 5.7 best for a few days


Good to hear!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today and the most lovely snuggly sleep...ahhhh 

Northerner my first foot and eye tickle was 2 weeks after I left hospital, keen isn't the word!  I was considered very high risk though given my state, normally you'd wait 12 months.  They were lambasted though in a previous year for a lack of take up for the screening programme so now they border on harassment with it, if you refuse to be involved (as a friend of mine does because she's got private insurance and has it done privately) you get a letter every 6 weeks or so....


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here. My Libre reckons I was hypo for two hours before waking up around 4.30 - I'd rather not know! Seriously tho, my hypo signals are pretty weak at the mo. Let's hope less Lantus does the trick. Oh, diabetes, you're a conundrum wrapped in an enigma surrounding a puzzle...a head f*** basically.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and Ile join you with a 7.0 today Bloden. Sorry Kooky I'm not pleased with it either!
Good to see the HS Northerner


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 9.8 for me, my control is still riding the Big Dipper on vacation! Great description Bloden! 

Always heart warming to see an HS Northerner


----------



## Robin

6.0 for me, (sorry, kooky). Not bad after overtreating my insulin stacking induced hypo yesterday evening and having to correct before bed. ( now just where was it I left my brain?).
Congrats on the HS Northie.
Bloden, my libre sensor sometimes gives me a low reading in the night when I've been lying on it. I've woken, thought, that's funny it's 3ish but  I don't feel hypo, tested on my regular meter and been OK, then worked out that I was lying on the libre side when I woke.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.5 for me today, still on the lurgy train, although my nose has finally stopped running, I just have an annoying cough now.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me this morning - I had a 5.7 before eating last night!  Frightened the living daylights out of me!!!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Not been posting regularly in here, keep forgetting! I was 8.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose and Amigo for your good lucks.  Eye hospital went ok for my OH.  There are some background changes but the doctor didn't know why and said that they may have been there since birth.  He has got to go back in a year and if they are the same he will be discharged which is fantastic news.


----------



## Amigo

Good to hear AJ!


----------



## Lindarose

Excellent news Amanda! Great to hear a positive outcome


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you LindaRose and Amigo for your good lucks.  Eye hospital went ok for my OH.  There are some background changes but the doctor didn't know why and said that they may have been there since birth.  He has got to go back in a year and if they are the same he will be discharged which is fantastic news.


Great news, really pleased to hear it


----------



## Lynn Davies

Fantastic news Amanda


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.4 today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone  5.0 for me after Lucozade at 3am when I managed to avoid another hypo.  I'm not happy about keeping having the Lucozade but I dare not reduce my basal any further because BG's can't decide whether they are going to go up or down during the night.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone  5.0 for me after Lucozade at 3am when I managed to avoid another hypo.  I'm not happy about keeping having the Lucozade but I dare not reduce my basal any further because BG's can't decide whether they are going to go up or down during the night.


What a pain! But you are doing a great job in managing things in very difficult circumstances Amanda  

6.2 for me today


----------



## Robin

Yay! 5.2 House special for me today!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Yay! 5.2 House special for me today!


Yay! Go Robin, Go Robin!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 7.9 this morning yay! Off to do my drug calculation exam at 1!


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 7.9 this morning yay! Off to do my drug calculation exam at 1!


Good luck with the exam, Rosie!


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 8.2 here. Have to let the new, lower Lantus dose settle in!

Some lovely figures there everyone. And that's great news, AJ.

I never sleep on the Libre sensor, Robin. The area's a bit sore usually. I don't know how the brave pumpers cope!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me today. I think I'm finally getting over the lurgy, which i'm glad about as I have just over 1 week until I do the 10km Winter Run. Good luck with your exam today Rosie.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.3 for me!! I had a 2.0 hypo last pm when my sight disappeared to patches of red flashing dots. My control has gone away I'm either really low or too high and I can't get back where I need to be. I'm going to try and basal test today and hope I don't go hypo. 

Marvellous HS Robin, good luck with your exam Rosie


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  11.3 for me!! I had a 2.0 hypo last pm when my sight disappeared to patches of red flashing dots. My control has gone away I'm either really low or too high and I can't get back where I need to be. I'm going to try and basal test today and hope I don't go hypo.
> 
> Marvellous HS Robin, good luck with your exam Rosie


Sorry to hear this Flower, I hope things go smoothly with the basal test and you can recover your control {{{HUGS}}}

Good luck with the exam Rosie


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you manage to get your levels sorted out Flower.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Flower said:


> Good morning  11.3 for me!! I had a 2.0 hypo last pm when my sight disappeared to patches of red flashing dots. My control has gone away I'm either really low or too high and I can't get back where I need to be. I'm going to try and basal test today and hope I don't go hypo.
> 
> Marvellous HS Robin, good luck with your exam Rosie



Sorry to hear you're struggling Flower. Hope the basal testing goes well and you can regain control soon 

Thanks for the luck everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Aw, no, Flower. I hope the basal test sorts things out.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.1 today  And I'm not retesting either!
Some good readings here today. 
Good luck with exam Rosie and hope things get better for you Flower. Must be so hard to know what to do for the best.


----------



## khskel

7.7 for me today. Had ryvita as a snack before bed as I was below 6. I'll stick to an oatcake in future. @Flower I hope things settle down and may everyone have a steady, level day.


----------



## Amigo

Copying you with a 6.1 Linda. I'm not retesting either! 

Hope things settle Flower and good luck with the exam Rosie. Got to get the meds right!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> What a pain! But you are doing a great job in managing things in very difficult circumstances Amanda
> 
> 6.2 for me today


Thank you Alan  11.1 today!  Not expecting a smooth few days because I keep thinking back to this time last year when Susie went to the vets - she was very ill this morning last year, by the afternoon we were given hope because her blood tests were fine but the next morning we were told that there was nothing more that they could do for her.  So we brought her home, made sure that she wasn't suffering, hand fed her and she was still enjoying her treats  and we had a few more days with Susie.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan  11.1 today!  Not expecting a smooth few days because I keep thinking back to this time last year when Susie went to the vets - she was very ill this morning last year, by the afternoon we were given hope because her blood tests were fine but the next morning we were told that there was nothing more that they could do for her.  So we brought her home, made sure that she wasn't suffering, hand fed her and she was still enjoying her treats  and we had a few more days with Susie.


Aw, thinking of Susie, lovely girl {{{HUGS}}} 

5.3 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.7 here!  Back up with the Lantus...I wonder if this ridiculously changeable weather has got anything to do with my ridiculously changeable fasting BG? Last week was c-c-cold and wet. Today it's abnormally warm!?!


----------



## Lynn Davies

*6.5 *


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> *6.5 *




Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Robin

Snap, Northie, 5.3 for me too. Hope your Lantus starts behaving soon, Bloden. I've just put a new libre sensor on and can see a huge dip in the middle of the night again.
OOOhh! Well done Lynn!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> *6.5 *


Hehe!  Great news Lynn!


----------



## Stitch147

The lurgy is finally leaving and a very very nice 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> The lurgy is finally leaving and a very very nice 5.9 for me today.


Wow! Excellent Stitch!  Good to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Lynn Davies

Glad your feeling better Stitch - great result!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Wow! Excellent Stitch!  Good to hear you are feeling better



I think training for my 10k next sunday is helping. When I started losing weight 2 years ago I was eating 5-7 portions of fruit a day, and never had a cold. Now I'm down to 2-3 portions of fruit I think im lacking in the Vit C my body got used to. May start taking a supplement to see if that helps.


----------



## Flower

Good morning , somehow amidst my erratic readings I've managed a 5.2 HS! It must have been all your best wishes yesterday, thank you all 

Great results Lynn and Stich


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning , somehow amidst my erratic readings I've managed a 5.2 HS! It must have been all your best wishes yesterday, thank you all
> 
> Great results Lynn and Stich


Ah, that's fabulous news Flower!


----------



## Robin

Congrats on the HS, Flower!


----------



## Amigo

Not quite Flower's HS but joining Lynn with the celebratory 6.5!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

A round 8.0 this morning!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.9 after a 2.30 finish. 
Wow Lynn that's fantastic Your lowest ever? 
And good results all round. Love seeing the HS's!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Certainly is Lindarose 

Let's hope I can repeat something similar tomorrow!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today *sigh*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me after waking to an 'impossible' 2.9 last night!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. 
Oh I know that feeling so well Lynn. Just when you think you've cracked it!
Hope you're feeling better this morning Northerner. Must be scary trying to deal with such a low.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Hope your Lantus starts behaving soon, Bloden. I've just put a new libre sensor on and can see a huge dip in the middle of the night again!



Behaving!?! Not likely...no two nights are the same according to the Libre. I'm even tempted to phone my DSN, so I must be fed up!

Morning folks. 7.1 here.

Some fab figures for everyone today - that 7.3 ain't so bad, Lynn, chin up!

Apparently, nice weather on the way. Hope that's true for everyone. Happy weekending...


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Behaving!?! Not likely...no two nights are the same according to the Libre. I'm even tempted to phone my DSN, so I must be fed up!
> 
> Morning folks. 7.1 here.
> 
> Some fab figures for everyone today - that 7.3 ain't so bad, Lynn, chin up!
> 
> Apparently, nice weather on the way. Hope that's true for everyone. Happy weekending...


Me neither, Bloden. 3.7 this morning, as i appear to have continued downwards after 3am. Dawn having a morning off. I'm just letting a reduction in Lantus bed in, so we'll see..
Northie, not again!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Northie, not again!


I woke up needing the loo and noticed when I got back into bed that I couldn't quite see the glowing numbers on my clock radio clearly. As this is one of my symptoms, I decided to test - didn't have any other symptoms - and 2.9. I was 4.4 before bed, but had a Belvita biscuit to top me up and that usually does the trick. Obviously some errant pancreas action going on, given that I woke to a 6.0 after 3 JBs 

Hope you can sort the lantus out!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Blooming BG!  Not happy with being up at daft o,clock so went back to bed to try and sleep for a bit longer.  Just got back up and tested and its a lovely rounded 6


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Blooming BG!  Not happy with being up at daft o,clock so went back to bed to try and sleep for a bit longer.  Just got back up and tested and its a lovely rounded 6


Hehe! Did you dream you'd been for a ten mile run?  Great number!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me.

Sorry to hear of the scary nocturnal drop northerner. Glad you caught it and sorted it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I woke up to 8.0 this morning.  My lowest ever reading.  Considering I started at 12.9 when first testing a week ago (not including the 20.9 spike before i knew) I think i'm doing alright.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> I woke up to 8.0 this morning.  My lowest ever reading.  Considering I started at 12.9 when first testing a week ago (not including the 20.9 spike before i knew) I think i'm doing alright.


You're doing really well Mark!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Me neither, Bloden. 3.7 this morning, as i appear to have continued downwards after 3am. Dawn having a morning off. I'm just letting a reduction in Lantus bed in, so we'll see..
> Northie, not again!



Hope the dial-down works!

Nice number, Mark.


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. Was 6.8 this morning. We was up and out early as we had to drive down to Kent to collect something my OH got on eBay. Decided to pop in to see some friends who live near Brighton while down there. Popped to a farm shop place we like down there, OH wanted some cider, I wanted some cheese, got out the car with very wobbly legs, tested 4.2 after sitting in the car for 3 hours!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon all. Was 6.8 this morning. We was up and out early as we had to drive down to Kent to collect something my OH got on eBay. Decided to pop in to see some friends who live near Brighton while down there. Popped to a farm shop place we like down there, OH wanted some cider, I wanted some cheese, got out the car with very wobbly legs, tested 4.2 after sitting in the car for 3 hours!


Goodness Stitch!  You might even have to start considering reducing meds at this rate 

5.9 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.3 here. Looks like old DP kicked in about 10 minutes before I got up...boo hoo. 

Meant to be nice here today, so it's hang out the washing and relax for me!


----------



## Amigo

A naughty round 7 for me this morn (wrong on every level).

Not surprised though as 9.9 for bed following an innocent looking small scone that caused a sugar avalanche in me! Scones are now officially evil! 

Would never have known without testing though as this replaced and was not as well as a meal! 
I'll drop after breakfast though.

Sorry you've woken higher too Bloden.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 here today after having to do my swearing dance at 3 am with cramp down my calf under my plaster cast


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Robin

7.9 for me, looks like Dawn has come back with a vengeance,


----------



## Mark Parrott

7.7 for me.  Lowest ever (again).  I'm happy with that .


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> 7.7 for me.  Lowest ever (again).  I'm happy with that .



Nice one Mark...getting there!


----------



## khskel

A very pleasing 6.1 after yesterday's pub tea and a cheeky bit of chocolate. Going to do some basal testing this week as despite zero basal I'm still getting dips 3 to 4 hours after lunch and breakfast.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  When I don't have to get up I certainly know how to sleep in!  
And I'm with you Lynne with a 7.3 after eating a bit more than a scone last night!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.6 today bit of a hypo last night....6 units not quite enough, 7units that bit too much, ooh Patty you're on dangerous territory now


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.6 today bit of a hypo last night....6 units not quite enough, 7units that bit too much, ooh Patty you're on dangerous territory now



Oh dear, the shifting sand that is the basal dose! I sympathise, Kooky. I hope your superior patty-bashing skills sort it out.

Morning folks. 8.8 here. Looks like DP kicked in at around half 6 - I'll get up at 7 to beat it, but any earlier...no way!


----------



## khskel

7.1 last night 6.3 this morning. No basal no breakfast let's see what happens.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a very pleasing 6.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a very pleasing 6.6 for me today


Nice to see you in the 6s again Lynn  

5.7 for me today after what was, for me, a good night's sleep - although punctuated by a few toilet breaks  For some reason I felt shattered yesterday and wanted to go to bed from about 3 pm, not sure why but it looks like I needed my sleep!  Now feeling like I've wasted half the day!


----------



## Robin

3.9. Dawn has absented herself again.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Oh dear, the shifting sand that is the basal dose! I sympathise, Kooky. I hope your superior patty-bashing skills sort it out.
> 
> Morning folks. 8.8 here. Looks like DP kicked in at around half 6 - I'll get up at 7 to beat it, but any earlier...no way!



I think it's the time of year, January and October do this to me every time, then again we're at freezing temps here one minute then tropical (16 you know!).  No wonder patty doesn't know what to do with herself.  Hope you get yours stable, then tell me how you did it


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Well done Lynne! Good result 
I love your poetic description of basal Bloden! Very apt from what I've read on here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a bit of a high 8.5 for me today. I was at 5.3 before I went to bed??? Oh well, having my porridge now so that will hopefully bring me down a bit!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.7 for me today. I think I've over tweaked my basal once again


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Oh well, having my porridge now so that will hopefully bring me down a bit!


That's not something you hear on here very often! Hope the levels improve Stitch, annoying after such a great bedtime reading!  There's a slight possbility that you might have dropped a bit low during the night and your liver bounced you back up a bit - might be worth doing a 3 am check (I know, I know!) to see if this is possibly happening as you might need to adjust your medication.


----------



## Mark Parrott

7.9 for me this morning. Up 0.2 on yesterday's reading. Could've been better but not bad I suppose.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> That's not something you hear on here very often! Hope the levels improve Stitch, annoying after such a great bedtime reading!  There's a slight possbility that you might have dropped a bit low during the night and your liver bounced you back up a bit - might be worth doing a 3 am check (I know, I know!) to see if this is possibly happening as you might need to adjust your medication.



I was thinking of doing this. Will have to set the alarm on my fitbit so it wont wake the OH up. Ive been sleeping right through the night now since getting my levels lower.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me and like you northerner, too many disturbing 'piddle stops!'.

Have a steady week everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I always get up for a wee in the night.  Have done for years.


----------



## Stitch147

I used to before being diagnosed, but since being on the meds and my BG levels getting better I dont anymore!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me and like you northerner, too many disturbing 'piddle stops!'.
> 
> Have a steady week everyone.





Stitch147 said:


> I used to before being diagnosed, but since being on the meds and my BG levels getting better I dont anymore!


This is what's annoying about it for me - my levels are fine overnight, but I still need to go two or three times in the night! I guess it's my age  The good thing at the moment is that I manage to get back to sleep fairly quickly


----------



## Amigo

Not wanting to be cheeky northerner but have you had your prostate checked? 

I'd get them to look at mine if I had one!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I went to the docs to check my prostate about 10 years ago because of the amount I get up at night but no issues found. He just said I wee a lot.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Not wanting to be cheeky northerner but have you had your prostate checked?
> 
> I'd get them to look at mine if I had one!


Had it checked a few years ago, no problems. I suspect the problem might lie in the fact that I tend to drink Robinson's fruit squash in the evenings and copious amounts of tea/coffee earlier in the day. Might try drinking less in the evenings. When I go at night, it's because my bladder is full, rather than it being just an 'urge'


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Had it checked a few years ago, no problems. I suspect the problem might lie in the fact that I tend to drink Robinson's fruit squash in the evenings and copious amounts of tea/coffee earlier in the day. Might try drinking less in the evenings. When I go at night, it's because my bladder is full, rather than it being just an 'urge'



Ah well that would explain it northerner, especially as tea and coffee can be diuretics.

It's still a flipping nuisance though!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Ah well that would explain it northerner, especially as tea and coffee can be diuretics.


Yes, I probably go a lot during the day as well, just don't really notice it!  I might try recording my daily consumption of liquids to see just how much I get through, because it is (and always has been) quite a lot. Not as much as my pre-diagnosis days though, when I was consuming 30-40 pints of milk a week


----------



## Mark Parrott

Coffee is terrible with me. Makes me go every 10 mins.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> I think it's the time of year, January and October do this to me every time, then again we're at freezing temps here one minute then tropical (16 you know!).  No wonder patty doesn't know what to do with herself.  Hope you get yours stable, then tell me how you did it



I'm still at the muddling thru stage, unfortunately. If I have a "Eureka!" moment, you'll be the first to know Kooky.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today - lowest for weeks!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today, lord knows what Patty wants, she's being very difficult at the moment, very difficult indeed!  

On the overnight bladder emptying front, did you know that artificial sweetener/citric acid can do that to some people, and theyre often found in fruit juice, squash etc?  It's called irritable bladder commonly but is a form of cystitis (non bacterial).  My mum has it, took four months of tests to rule out various other things, but it stopped when the consultant said to avoid citric acid and artificial sweetener in drinks.  She can have sweetener in things that don't contain citric acid so it's most likely the citric acid that's the problem.  Just thought I'd mention it in case it's a factor.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.4 today, lord knows what Patty wants, she's being very difficult at the moment, very difficult indeed!
> 
> On the overnight bladder emptying front, did you know that artificial sweetener/citric acid can do that to some people, and theyre often found in fruit juice, squash etc?  It's called irritable bladder commonly but is a form of cystitis (non bacterial).  My mum has it, took four months of tests to rule out various other things, but it stopped when the consultant said to avoid citric acid and artificial sweetener in drinks.  She can have sweetener in things that don't contain citric acid so it's most likely the citric acid that's the problem.  Just thought I'd mention it in case it's a factor.


Yes, I have been thinking that may be a factor Kooky, will have to try experimenting with drinking something else in the evenings, without sweetener  Surprisingly, I only had one trip last night!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Yes, I have been thinking that may be a factor Kooky, will have to try experimenting with drinking something else in the evenings, without sweetener  Surprisingly, I only had one trip last night!



One trip is perfectly acceptable I think!  I only really drink water and coffee, but I prefer fizzy water.  Need to get my sodastream canisters replaced otherwise I tend to not drink enough because I limit coffee (I likes it strong!) and flat water just isn't fun .  I miss hot vimto, that was my go to treat in winter, but sweetener tastes like battery acid to me so unless there's fizz to distract my taste buds it's not happening.  My New Years resolution was more water but I'm not doing tremendously well


----------



## Mark Parrott

8.7 this morning.  Not happy with that.  My highest reading for 3 days.  I haven't been regularly testing through the recently as I'm nearly out of strips and still waiting for me SD Codefree to turn up.


----------



## Robin

4.9 for me, am in the middle of Me v Lantus and have switched to taking it in the mornings, so far, it seems my own body's the culprit for those midnight to 3am downward whooshes.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today with 2 hours of suspended basal in the night.
Please stop changing the goal posts diabetes, my bg has been erratic and higher for the last few weeks now it's going low again. Give a clue, please!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a slightly better 7.3 for me this morning, I decided to do a 3am test, set the alarm on my fitbit for 3am but woke up at 2.58! I was 9.6 before bed (sausage and mash for dinner, was naughty, but nice but possibly now off the menu), then was 6.8 at 3am.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.4 today, lord knows what Patty wants, she's being very difficult at the moment, very difficult indeed! .



Same here...I think our Patties must be distant cousins or something. 

Morning folks! A 5.7 after a lie-in til 8am and no DP!  The new Lantus dose must've kicked in (only took four days)! More sunshine - what a treat! I hope the weather's as random where you are, good peeps.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me on this blustery, rainy day. Yet another hospital appointment this morning...


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me on this blustery, rainy day. Yet another hospital appointment this morning...


I hope the appointment goes well @Amigo


----------



## Teadance

After low carb day yesterday, a very disappointing, and for me, high, 7!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was very low carb yesterday too, so don't understand my reading of 8.7. I was quite hungry when I went to bed so maybe my liver wasn't very happy and squirted some gloucose in the night.


----------



## Teadance

Hmmmmm. Is there something in this?  I've had lower levels not monitoring especially closely what I've been eating some days.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.9 after working until 4am. Odd shifts I know but lots of people taking holiday mean various random hours to provide enough cover. 
Good luck with your app Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A round 5.0 for me today (sorry Kooky  )


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today, and Patty has gone from difficult to downright stubborn, she can't decide if she wants 6 or 7 units of Tresiba or maybe 8.  Maybe the weather is confusing her delicate sensibilities or perhaps she's still angry about Christmas and those miniature heroes (she really wanted them I could tell but I wouldn't let her have them!).  I do recall January was trying last year, so maybe she gets the new year blues.

Northerner I'm ignoring that whole number.....try harder please, a 5.2 is delightful


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.2 today, and Patty has gone from difficult to downright stubborn, she can't decide if she wants 6 or 7 units of Tresiba or maybe 8.  Maybe the weather is confusing her delicate sensibilities or perhaps she's still angry about Christmas and those miniature heroes (she really wanted them I could tell but I wouldn't let her have them!).  I do recall January was trying last year, so maybe she gets the new year blues.
> 
> Northerner I'm ignoring that whole number.....try harder please, a 5.2 is delightful


I was 5.2 before bed!  Can you do half units for Tresiba?


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I was 5.2 before bed!  Can you do half units for Tresiba?



Good work, see that 5 [shudder] is really a 5.2, knew it!  I could do half units if they'd give me the cartridges instead of the disposable pens, but surprise surprise they don't want to do that, so I've had to ring the DSN and get her to write, which they'll ignore (they always do), then I can ask the consultant to do it, then they'll do it.  So by July it should be sorted.  They still haven't added a sharps bin or ketostix after two years and four letters, and refuse to prescribe a spare novopen echo, but have managed to prescribe two Tresiba pens at once last month, course that'll mean the prescription will run out before the annual review so there will be a merry dance about that.  They're exhausting.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Good work, see that 5 [shudder] is really a 5.2, knew it!  I could do half units if they'd give me the cartridges instead of the disposable pens, but surprise surprise they don't want to do that, so I've had to ring the DSN and get her to write, which they'll ignore (they always do), then I can ask the consultant to do it, then they'll do it.  So by July it should be sorted.  They still haven't added a sharps bin or ketostix after two years and four letters, and refuse to prescribe a spare novopen echo, but have managed to prescribe two Tresiba pens at once last month, course that'll mean the prescription will run out before the annual review so there will be a merry dance about that.  They're exhausting.


Incompetent is the word that comes to mind!


----------



## khskel

Good morning all.6.1 for me. I will be asking about half unit pens when I see the consultant in Feb.


----------



## Mark Parrott

9.5


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning everyone - a very lovely 6.2 for me today 

Mark - you are still in the early days yet so dont sweat the numbers just yet.  I have only this week started to drop down into the 6's after nearly 2 months.  Your body is getting used to having lower levels of sugar so the liver is confused by this and keeps pumping out more glucose!

It seems to take a few weeks to settle down so don't get disheartened.


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning everyone - a very lovely 6.2 for me today


Impressive Lynn!


----------



## Robin

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning everyone - a very lovely 6.2 for me today


ooh, well done Lynn. 5.3 for me an hour ago, after a much steadier night, just missed a house special, but Dawn has kicked in with a vengeance since then and I'm now 7.3.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  apologies KookyC for my lack of trying today but it's a 6.0! I know the score and will aim for a 5.2 tomorrow, promise


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone a 6.8 for me today. Took my fitbit off before going to bed last night so didnt do a 3am test. Im off to the drs this afternoon as I have developed a rash all over my legs!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone a 6.8 for me today. Took my fitbit off before going to bed last night so didnt do a 3am test. Im off to the drs this afternoon as I have developed a rash all over my legs!


Hope it doesn't affect your 10k at the weekend Stitch!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning everyone - a very lovely 6.2 for me today
> 
> Mark - you are still in the early days yet so dont sweat the numbers just yet.  I have only this week started to drop down into the 6's after nearly 2 months.  Your body is getting used to having lower levels of sugar so the liver is confused by this and keeps pumping out more glucose!
> 
> It seems to take a few weeks to settle down so don't get disheartened.



Silly liver


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Hope it doesn't affect your 10k at the weekend Stitch!



I hope nt, it started sunday with a small patch near my knee and now its all over both my legs, Id rather get it checked than ignore it. And its bloody itchy!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and sounds like lots of fairy dust causing havoc this morning  Whole numbers upsetting Kooky and unexplained highs very frustrating. 
Wow Lynne is that your personal best fasting? That's brilliant! 
Hope that rash soon goes Stitch Could be an allergy I find Piriton pretty good if it is. 
And I'm 6.8 today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Its very close Lindarose - I did have a 6 the other day but I think that was a fluke - lol


----------



## Teadance

So disappointed with yesterday's 7 after going low carb.......and hungry!  Threw caution to the wind and ate normally. Had moussaka for tea. Went line dancing. This morning 6.4. More is less!


----------



## Lynn Davies

If you were hungry on low carb Teadance then you didn't have enough fat in your meals.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me on this blustery, rainy day. Yet another hospital appointment this morning...



Snap! The 6.6 not the hozzie appt. I hope it goes well, Amigo, and they don't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

8.0 for the this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 this morning for me.

Hospital appt went ok yesterday thanks. Parking there is a different matter. Crazy place...I had to have someone wait for me because there was nowhere to park. Place is big as a small village!


----------



## shirley

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.2 today, and Patty has gone from difficult to downright stubborn, she can't decide if she wants 6 or 7 units of Tresiba or maybe 8.  Maybe the weather is confusing her delicate sensibilities or perhaps she's still angry about Christmas and those miniature heroes (she really wanted them I could tell but I wouldn't let her have them!).  I do recall January was trying last year, so maybe she gets the new year blues.
> 
> Northerner I'm ignoring that whole number.....try harder please, a 5.2 is delightful


Jamie has been having that problem too with his Tresiba.   Upped from 7 to 9 when ill but still not sure where it is best, trying 8 at the moment.    Definitely needed more insulin when it was cold last week but woke up with a respectable 6.1 today


----------



## Teadance

Thanks Lynn Davies. Will bear that in mind next time I do low carb. 

Teadance.


----------



## Mark Parrott

No test for me this morning. New meter and test strips STILL haven't turned up!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, after another 'impossible' hypo last night. Woke up and felt a bit low so ate three jelly babies. Didn't feel that my levels were coming up so tested and was 3.1, so had two more jelly babies...


----------



## khskel

A higher than normal 7.1 for me. Good morning all.


----------



## Cowboy Bob

A nice low 5.8 for me. The crash LC diet seems to be working wonders. mySugr is estimating an HbA1c of 40 currently


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping and puzzling 10.5 here - didn't sleep very well, but otherwise, who knows?!! At least it's nearly the weekend and a trip to the reno house which always cheers me up!


----------



## Lynn Davies

A very rounded 7 (sorry Kooky) for me this morning.  

My average over the last 2 weeks has been 7.1 so there or there abouts for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all a 6 [shudder...hangs head in shame at the whole number], and Tresiba still not happy, it wants less, then it wants more, then it wants less....I blame the weather


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.3 for me this morning. Still itchy legs though!


----------



## Amigo

A too high 7.2 for me this morning. Probably not enough nocturnal piddles!


----------



## AJLang

15.1 for me this morning. Despite a six hour extended bolus at 9pm from 3am it just went up and up and up.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today, after another 'impossible' hypo last night. Woke up and felt a bit low so ate three jelly babies. Didn't feel that my levels were coming up so tested and was 3.1, so had two more jelly babies...


How flipping frustrating {{{{{Northerner}}}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning   I'll join you on the 5.8 step please Northerner and bring some jelly babies. I think the cushion is still there from last time


----------



## Robin

Morning, everyone, and a frosty one here. 6.6 for me, but had risen to 8.5 by the time I got downstairs. Still tweaking the Lantus, I now seem to have a gap just where Dawn kicks in, which makes it worse, so will be shunting the Lantus back an hour, more than that and it'll get in the way of going out, but hopefully it'll be liveable with.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm afraid it's a very round number for me too Sorry Kooky a 7.0 
Hope the too lows go up and the too highs come down!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hi Lindarose - you are welcome to share my step -- we can fend off Kooky together!


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Good thinking Lynn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today. Another impossible hypo last night. Woke up needing the loo, felt a bit wobbly, and tested at 2.6 - sigh!  First time it has happened two nights in a row.


----------



## KookyCat

Pooh bah Northerner, the impossible hypos do seem to be happening more frequently.  I wish they'd get that freestyle libre sorted on the NHS then those of us with nocturnal naughtiness can work out what's going on.  Any ideas at all what brought this one on?

5.8 for me today, yesterday Patty wanted more Tresiba so I gave it to her, but if the last month is anything to go by today she'll be hysterical when I give her the same amount and send me hypo.  I swear she's squirrelling it away like nuts in the autumn, storing it up and then throwing it at me when I'm not looking.  I'm tempted to put her on the naughty step so she can think about what she's done, except she's a petulant madam and vindictive so she'd make me pay


----------



## Northerner

I've run out of ideas on the cause, @KookyCat  I was 4.9 before bed and had a Belvita biscuit to keep my levels up - goodness knows what it would have dipped to if I hadn't!  Looks like my bladder is taking on the role of CGM alarm!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I've run out of ideas on the cause, @KookyCat  I was 4.9 before bed and had a Belvita biscuit to keep my levels up - goodness knows what it would have dipped to if I hadn't!  Looks like my bladder is taking on the role of CGM alarm!



A bladder alarm, I like the efficiency   It's mystifying, where is that insulin coming from, and if it's native then why is your Patty so keen?  I think I'm a nocturnal normal and daytime diabetic, but they keep dismissing my theory (I'll show em when I get that Nobel prize!).  Have a more robust bedtime snack tonight, just in case


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> A bladder alarm, I like the efficiency   It's mystifying, where is that insulin coming from, and if it's native then why is your Patty so keen?  I think I'm a nocturnal normal and daytime diabetic, but they keep dismissing my theory (I'll show em when I get that Nobel prize!).  Have a more robust bedtime snack tonight, just in case


Thanks - looks like cheese on toast is on the menu tonight!


----------



## Mark Parrott

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks And 6.7 today. 
I wish I could throw some light on the impossibly frustrating and rather worrying nighttime BGs that you are both getting lately. It's so disruptive to your sleep too.


----------



## Cowboy Bob

5.4 for me this lovely windy morning


----------



## Northerner

Cowboy Bob said:


> 5.4 for me this lovely windy morning


Excellent Bob!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a Kooky approved 7.3 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 6.0 for me today, really not intentional KookyC!

Your errant pancreas is a conundrum Northerner, I'd go for cheese on toast in as you can't take any insulin out of the equation.


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me, seem to have got the Lantus sorted.....until next time. Northie, that is so puzzling. All the collective brain power of the Forum (which must be formidable) can't solve it.


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a Kooky approved 7.3 for me today



Budge up Lynn, I'm sharing your 7.3 step this morning.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 7.3 this morning. My numbers are getting lower! After meals they go up to about 11 but that's a hell of a lot better than 17!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 7.3 this morning. My numbers are getting lower! After meals they go up to about 11 but that's a hell of a lot better than 17!


Good to see the improvements Rosie!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 7.3 this morning. My numbers are getting lower! After meals they go up to about 11 but that's a hell of a lot better than 17!


Its always good to see the lower numbers. We'll budge up on the 7.3 step for you Rosie.


----------



## Amigo

A pleasing 6.2 this morning 

That Fairy needs a good talking to northerner!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> Its always good to see the lower numbers. We'll budge up on the 7.3 step for you Rosie.



Nice to see I'm sharing a step with someone today


----------



## khskel

7.2 for me this morning. Hope the cheese on toast works Northie.


----------



## Lynn Davies

And me Rosie - great to see you down on our step


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

I had an 80% TBR. Woke up at 2.30am felling wobbly. Libre said 3.8 and testing machine 4.4 so I had a glug of Lucozade. It then went on a continuously upward slope until I woke up 8am with a 9.0!


----------



## Mark Parrott

7.5 for me this morning.  Don't know what to have for breakfast this morning.  Last night had a lovely greek meal.  Lamb koftas in flatbreads (made using rye flour) and buckwheat.  Absolutely gorgeous and only went up 3 points on my meter. Never had buckwheat before & it makes a lovely alternative to cous cous or rice.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today after a long lie-in - maybe a knowck on effect from the hypos of the previous two nights. Happily no hypo last night, went to bed on 6.8 so decided to forego the cheese on toast


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Went to bed on 6.7 7.9 @ 04:00 6.3 @ 7:30 and after a return to bed 6.2 @ 8:33 Is 4:00 too early for Dp? Glad you had a hypo free night Northie.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Glad your night was uneventful Northie


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today, the HS that got away!

Glad to hear you had a hypo free night Northerner


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 4.8 today.  Glad to hear there were no night time naughties Northerner, maybe it's passed for the time being?  

Look at you Lynn Davies with a double even 6.6, very good work 

Just realised that the term night time naughties sounds a bit rude . Oh well it is Saturday


----------



## Stitch147

A slightly higher 8.1 for me today. I was naughty last night as I really fancied a burger for dinner. We was at the pub for the first beer and cider club meeting of the year and had what I wanted for a change not what I should have! I also had a sneaky 1/2 pint of beer!


----------



## Amigo

A more naughty 7.3 for me but I did indulge a little at the beige buffet last night at a party. Obviously didn't dance it off enough!


----------



## Robin

4.3 for me this morning, Dawn's having a longer lie in than I am!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

8.7 for me this morning although I did have a naughty curry last night as it was my brothers birthday!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> A slightly higher 8.1 for me today. I was naughty last night as I really fancied a burger for dinner. We was at the pub for the first beer and cider club meeting of the year and had what I wanted for a change not what I should have! I also had a sneaky 1/2 pint of beer!



Well we're allowed to enjoy our selves every now and again aren't we! As long as "every now and again" isn't regularly


----------



## Amigo

Looks like there's a crush on that naughty step this morning...
Pork pie! Who said that? (Was lush though!)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 for me. 
Day off today so going on a long walk. Something we used to do frequently but things seem to get in the way these days. Hope we don't get blown away!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.8 for me.
> Day off today so going on a long walk. Something we used to do frequently but things seem to get in the way these days. Hope we don't get blown away!


Hope the weather stays good for you and you enjoy your walk!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I like it when food tastes naughty but is really very good to BS levels.  Thought my flatbreads last night would be evil, but no.  Rye flour works really well with me.


----------



## Stitch147

We definitely have several naughty steps today!


----------



## Lynn Davies

KookyCat said:


> Look at you Lynn Davies with a double even 6.6, very good work



*Struts round room*


----------



## pav

6.1 for me, been around the 6.0 to 6.5 all week, beats the 8.0 and above I used to get, still getting into the teens later in the day, and then the unexpected close to hypo's.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, after a 5.1 before bed!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.9 for me this morning.

Sounds like you had another steady night Northie


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 6.9 for me this morning.
> 
> Sounds like you had another steady night Northie


They don't get much steadier!  I had a Belvita biscuit before bed, so that appeared to help keep levels stable overnight


----------



## Lynn Davies

brilliant!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 8.1 for me today but I'm pleased about that. 10k winter run here I come!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good luck today Stitch - just take it steady and you will make the end


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all 8.1 for me today but I'm pleased about that. 10k winter run here I come!


Have a great time Stitch! Hope the weather isn't too grotty!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here. Perfect for a bit of basal testing!

Enjoy yourself today, Stitch.


----------



## Mark Parrott

7.4 today. Yesterday was a major milestone for me as I managed my first full day of single figures

Good luck today, Stitch.


----------



## Stitch147

Well done mark. Its a good feeling.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> 7.4 today. Yesterday was a major milestone for me as I managed my first full day of single figures
> 
> Good luck today, Stitch.


It's definitely working Mark!


----------



## Mark Parrott

The amazing thing is I don't miss the carbs. I have found perfectly acceptable alternatives.


----------



## Cowboy Bob

6.0 for me this morning. I'm with Mark, not missing the carbs either with the alternatives I've found so far, and neither is Mrs Bob (which in some ways is more important )


----------



## Robin

5.3 at 6am, but I turned over and went back to sleep. can anyone spot the subsequent moment  when I had a bad attack of cramp, leapt out of bed, and immediately had an attack of low blood pressure?View attachment 964


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you today Lynn with 6.9. Had a restless night despite the lovely coastal walk at Overstrand and then covering a work shift at short notice last night. 
Best of luck for a great day Stitch!


----------



## khskel

Bed @ 5.6 with a pre emptive oatcake. 6.3 @ 7:30 6.2 @ 8:45. Levemir free seems to be working for me.


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.1 for me.

Have a good, successful day stitch!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Nice numbers Lindarose and Mark and Bob - Carbs become tasteless plate fillers after a while


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.3 at 6am, but I turned over and went back to sleep. can anyone spot the subsequent moment  when I had a bad attack of cramp, leapt out of bed, and immediately had an attack of low blood pressure?View attachment 964



Blimey! That's quite a leap! In more ways than one!


----------



## ronnierabbit

Today 5.3
Saturday 5.7
Friday 4.6
Thursday 4.7
Wednesday 5.3
Tuesday 4.6
Monday 5.3
I'm pleased with these results, but have had some readings in the afternoon or evening of 9.2 or 9.4. One was two hours after a large capaccino no sugar in Debenhams. If I have a capaccino in Costa or other places I don't have a raised reading? anyone know why that would happen.


----------



## Northerner

ronnierabbit said:


> Today 5.3
> Saturday 5.7
> Friday 4.6
> Thursday 4.7
> Wednesday 5.3
> Tuesday 4.6
> Monday 5.3
> I'm pleased with these results, but have had some readings in the afternoon or evening of 9.2 or 9.4. One was two hours after a large capaccino no sugar in Debenhams. If I have a capaccino in Costa or other places I don't have a raised reading? anyone know why that would happen.


Those are excellent numbers!  I'm afraid I've no idea about the cappuccino, seems very odd! Do they sprinkle lots of chocolate on it?


----------



## Lynn Davies

It may be that Debenhams use skinny milk and that will have more carbs than full fat milk - or it could be that their coffee they use has some additive that impacts on BG - could be anything really.


----------



## ronnierabbit

Hi Northener, no more choc than costa, its very strange, thanks about readings. Am I correct that on waking reading should be between 4 and 6, and after a snack or meal between 6 and 7 two hrs after?


----------



## ronnierabbit

Thanks Lynn I normally have skinny but it was semi a friend told me earlier today. I wonder if it was a powder mix out machine instead of hot boiled milk. Made sure I just had a tea when out today.


----------



## Northerner

ronnierabbit said:


> Hi Northener, no more choc than costa, its very strange, thanks about readings. Am I correct that on waking reading should be between 4 and 6, and after a snack or meal between 6 and 7 two hrs after?


If you can manage that, then it's perfect!


----------



## Amigo

ronnierabbit said:


> Hi Northener, no more choc than costa, its very strange, thanks about readings. Am I correct that on waking reading should be between 4 and 6, and after a snack or meal between 6 and 7 two hrs after?



Ronnie, the levels you mention are highly desirable as northerner says but these are NICE guidelines;

*glucose level ranges*
*Target Levels* *Before Meals (pre prandial)* *2 hours after meals (post prandial)*
No diabetes or in health 4.0 to 5.9 mmol/L Under 8 mmol/L
Adult with Type 1 diabetes 4 to 7 mmol/L Under 9 mmol/L
Adult with Type 2 diabetes 4 to 7 mmol/L Under 8.5 mmol/L
Children with Type 1 diabetes 4 to 8 mmol/L Under 10 mmol/L
Keeping to these targets could reduce your risk of developing the complications of diabetes. Some people may find their target levels difficult to reach immediately.


----------



## ronnierabbit

Not managing that afta lunch n snack in aftanoon. Goes down after eve meal as I take glic then. Ive had a few 9.4s recently but not tonight. Weird I was 5.3 at 9.30 afta duck in orange sauce, roast pots carrots peas then stewed apple n icecream. Been inactive today too. I seem to go up wiv digestives but rich tea fine.


----------



## ronnierabbit

Thankyou Amigo. Mostly on track then.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today. I was 3.9 before bed so I panicked a bit as that often presages a night hypo, so topped up with three jelly babies and two Belvita biscuits - about 30g of carbs and no insulin. I think I would have had a hypo, given my waking number, expected to wake much higher!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm nearby with 7.1 Lynn!
You got the measure of things last night Northerner  Glad you woke with such a good reading.


----------



## Mark Parrott

8.2 for me this morning. I think my abscess is having an effect, but it doesn't hurt that much this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 8.1 for me on this blustery morning. Id have stayed in bed if I coil have!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me  let the week commence!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me  let the week commence!


And the month, indeed!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

6.2 for me!! My lowest ever reading!!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 6.2 for me!! My lowest ever reading!!


Wow! Excellent Rosie! You must be feeling so much better


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> 6.2 for me!! My lowest ever reading!!



Wow! Nice lap of honour Rosie! It must be all that 'flat pack furniture' exercise!


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, another good 6.2, and a reasonable low pain night, hopefully the pain will settle down soon.


----------



## Northerner

pav said:


> Afternoon all, another good 6.2, and a reasonable low pain night, hopefully the pain will settle down soon.


Good to hear pav, and a great result


----------



## khskel

Good morning every body House special  5.2 to start the day


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

8.8 for me this morning.  My morning BG's really are all over the place.


----------



## Bloden

I know the feeling, Mark! 

Morning all. A respectable 6.6 yesterday, but a puzzling 11.5 this morning.  Perhaps I'm secretly excited about Carnaval next week - my pupils certainly are, crawling up the walls, they are...

Some lovely figures over the weekend everyone.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, is the basal behaving?  Probably not, but one day at a time


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9 for me today. Sorry for the round number Kooky. 
This weird annoying rash is getting on my nerves now! I was awake most of the night as it was so itchy. Ive been getting it on the tops of my feet now too, which is bloody annoying. Gonna try and get a dr's appointment soon, cant wait until the 15th (my next scheduled appointment). The huge antihistamines arent working.


----------



## Robin

Yay, I'm on the house special step with Khskel this morning!
Ouch, Stitch, no wonder you're getting fed up. Is the rash on your torso as well? I had pityriasis rosea once, it starts as one patch, called a 'herald patch' then spreads over your body, sometimes in a Christmas tree pattern. I don't know what causes it, but it disappears just as mysteriously as it comes. My GP misdiagnosed it as ringworm and prescribed anti fungal cream, which didn't do any harm, but didn't do any good either. It was only when my sister had it and her GP diagnosed it correctly, that I realised what mine had been.


----------



## Stitch147

Its mainly on my lower legs and I now have it on my arms and backs of my hands, its like hives, dr thinks it might be urticaria.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Its mainly on my lower legs and I now have it on my arms and backs of my hands, its like hives, dr thinks it might be urticaria.


Ah, I'm baffled then.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Ah, I'm baffled then.



So is my Dr!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me.

Maybe your doc would refer you to a Dermatologist Stitch if he's baffled. Itchy rashes are awful!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

8.9 this morning. I feel for you Stitch, I have eczema on my legs and arms so I'm familiar with lying in bed scratching! Like Amigo says, a dermatologist would be best to see about it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me.

Very sorry to hear the rash is getting worse Stitch, hope you can get an appointment sooner and get it sorted out!


----------



## Stitch147

Appointment for tomorrow lunchtime, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Appointment for tomorrow lunchtime, so fingers crossed.


Ah, good to hear!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a not so nice round number 7.0 for me today. 
Well done on the HS's Robin and Khskel and Robin!
Glad you could get in to see dr quickly Stitch. Itchy rashes are a b nuisance.


----------



## pav

Slightly up for me at a 6.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. A happy 6.3 for me


----------



## Lynn Davies

Dood morning folks - a 6.8 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today.

Double hospital today for anaesthetic assessment then orthopaedic clinic to discuss next leg operation. Feeling worn down by diabetes at present and seriously lacking lustre which is not my usual way


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Double hospital today for anaesthetic assessment then orthopaedic clinic to discuss next leg operation. Feeling worn down by diabetes at present and seriously lacking lustre which is not my usual way


Oh, Flower, that isn't like you, can we all lend you a bit of lustre? I hope it goes well today, will be thinking of you.

HS again for me, two mornings running, think my meter's stuck.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Double hospital today for anaesthetic assessment then orthopaedic clinic to discuss next leg operation. Feeling worn down by diabetes at present and seriously lacking lustre which is not my usual way



Aw, chin up, Flower.  Have you got some kind of treat lined up for later? Sounds like you deserve some spoiling. Good luck with the appointments.

Morning folks. 5.7 here. It feels like a roller coaster sometimes...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Double hospital today for anaesthetic assessment then orthopaedic clinic to discuss next leg operation. Feeling worn down by diabetes at present and seriously lacking lustre which is not my usual way


I hope the appointments go smoothly Flower  And that you are feeling a little brighter very soon 

Congrats on the HS Robin!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today hope that rash isn't too itchy Stitch.  It's not a reaction to the medication is it?  They can sometimes take a while to build.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today, another disturbed nights sleep, hope the Dr can sort me out later. 
Hope all goes well with your appointment flower. And I hope you get your lustre back soon. X


----------



## khskel

Snap Mark 6.3 for me too


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me amidst some very nice numbers today. 

Hope you can get that irritating rash sorted stitch....feel for you with that.

Hey flower, your shine never diminishes on here but hope you can feel brighter in yourself once the appointments are sorted. Sending positive thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## Stitch147

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.6 today hope that rash isn't too itchy Stitch.  It's not a reaction to the medication is it?  They can sometimes take a while to build.



The Dr I saw last week did look too see if it could be and it is a rare side effect of metformin. But said that as I've been on it since September it was unlikely. It's on the tops of my feet bad today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> The Dr I saw last week did look too see if it could be and it is a rare side effect of metformin. But said that as I've been on it since September it was unlikely. It's on the tops of my feet bad today.


I wonder if it would be worth stopping the metformin for a while then to see if that helps? It didn't actually do much for you prior to your re-diagnosis, did it? Maybe unlikely, but you never know with these things!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.4 today which is pleasing . 
Wishing you the best at your appts Flower. Hope you can report back with some good news xx
And you too Stitch


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.4 today which is pleasing .
> Wishing you the best at your appts Flower. Hope you can report back with some good news xx
> And you too Stitch


Great number @Lindarose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner must admit I'm pleased. Now going to post on another thread about Betaviv


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 Have a good day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning world!  7.3 for me this morning.  Had a fright last night.  Was 5.8 before dinner, 2 hours after, 11.1!  I had chill with bulgar wheat followed by 2 squares of 74% Lidl choccy.  Wife asked me if I washed my hands, I said yes.  But I had stroked the cat before testing, so I washed them again, and...7.4!  Relief!


----------



## Robin

A nice round 6.0 for me, with apologies to Kooky.
Weird, Mark, had your cat been rolling in treacle?


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning world!  7.3 for me this morning.  Had a fright last night.  Was 5.8 before dinner, 2 hours after, 11.1!  I had chill with bulgar wheat followed by 2 squares of 74% Lidl choccy.  Wife asked me if I washed my hands, I said yes.  But I had stroked the cat before testing, so I washed them again, and...7.4!  Relief!



A sugar-coated cat?!! 

Morning all. 7.3 here after an overnight hypo - with signals, they're back, phew!

I really feel for you, Stitch. I hope you can get to the bottom of your rash asap.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a not so nice 7.0 for me today. Apologies Kooky!
Glad your scary reading wasn't a true one Mark and you could blame the cat! You're doing so well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, after another impossible hypo last night. Woke up and felt low, so ate 4 jelly babies (didn't test, too groggy). Still felt not quite right about 20 mins later - tested and was 3.7, so had another two JBs. It's a complete mystery


----------



## Lynn Davies

Shove up Lindarose - I will join you on the 7 step this morning - sorry Kooky


----------



## Lindarose

That's all very weird Northerner. Its almost like you don't need insulin! Can you get a referral to discuss this or have you already done so? It's not very safe to have to keep dealing with the uncertainty of your levels. Must be scary.


----------



## Lindarose

Is it upset Kooky day? We better all be odd again tomor morn!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me this morning. My morning ones are still higher than I would like. Im seeing my diabetic Dr again on the 15th so will see what he says then (will also see what my latest HbA1c is)


----------



## New-journey

4.9 which is the lowest it has been in the morning. I just looked and two months ago today it was 19.5 but that was my diagnose day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 for me today.

Thank you all for your best wishes and offers of lustre yesterday  I've got to have 6 weeks of antibiotics to try and kill off a rare bone infection that was identified using genetic analysis and can linger in diabetics who have had previous osteomyelitis then have the next operation in April. At least I know a bit more what I'm up to now. Still lacking lustre but the taxi driver cheered me up as he thought I was 20 years younger than I actually am - it was dark by then though!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 4.9 which is the lowest it has been in the morning. I just looked and two months ago today it was 19.5 but that was my diagnose day.


That's fantastic @New-journey !  What an improvement!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.
> 
> Thank you all for your best wishes and offers of lustre yesterday  I've got to have 6 weeks of antibiotics to try and kill off a rare bone infection that was identified using genetic analysis and can linger in diabetics who have had previous osteomyelitis then have the next operation in April. At least I know a bit more what I'm up to now. Still lacking lustre but the taxi driver cheered me up as he thought I was 20 years younger than I actually am - it was dark by then though!


I hope those anti-bios do the trick Flower. The DF tells me that she was surprised to see your actual date of birth when she was rifling through your private papers one night whilst you were asleep, thought you were much younger!


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.
> 
> Thank you all for your best wishes and offers of lustre yesterday  I've got to have 6 weeks of antibiotics to try and kill off a rare bone infection that was identified using genetic analysis and can linger in diabetics who have had previous osteomyelitis then have the next operation in April. At least I know a bit more what I'm up to now. Still lacking lustre but the taxi driver cheered me up as he thought I was 20 years younger than I actually am - it was dark by then though!



At least you know what you are up against flower. Hope the anti-biotics help and April isnt that far away.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me.

Hope you get your unusual slumps sorted northerner and best wishes for those anti-b's to work their magic flower. Hope you too can ditch that itch stitch!


----------



## Lindarose

Everything crossed for you Flower Let the anti biotics do their thing!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

10.8 this morning. Not sure why it's so high but hopefully it'll settle down. Learnt the best thing when my numbers are like this is to drink as much water as I can! 

Really hope the anti biotics work, Flower!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

6.9 for me this am


----------



## Lindarose

God result Mrs Mad


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Morning folks - 7.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, I was so upset by yesterday's round numbers I telepathically made my broadband go down so I couldn't post....so 5.1 yesterday and 6.2 today, Patty is very irritable at the moment but then so am I


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.9 today, I hope that goes some way to protecting your broadband connection KookyC


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Another puzzling out of range BG - 8.1. Ho hum.

I hope those anti-biotics do the trick, young Flower.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi folks! 7.9 for me this morning.  Last night I had dinner at my Brother's.  He is Type 2 and eats what he likes.  He thinks i'm a nutter by avoiding carbs, but he he 'apparently' tried to do a low carb dinner.  Had 2 steak burgers (no bread), salad and a very small baked potato.  I only eat half the potato.  For pudding it was a toasted waffle with squirty cream & strawberries.  I'm pretty sure waffles are NOT low carb, but it was very nice.  6.7 before, 7.5 two hours after, which really surprised me.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi folks! 7.9 for me this morning.  Last night I had dinner at my Brother's.  He is Type 2 and eats what he likes.  He thinks i'm a nutter by avoiding carbs, but he he 'apparently' tried to do a low carb dinner.  Had 2 steak burgers (no bread), salad and a very small baked potato.  I only eat half the potato.  For pudding it was a toasted waffle with squirty cream & strawberries.  I'm pretty sure waffles are NOT low carb, but it was very nice.  6.7 before, 7.5 two hours after, which really surprised me.


That's a great result Mark  Maybe your results will start to persuade him that your approach might be a good idea  Does he test at all?


----------



## Robin

6.0 again! hope I don't upset your wifi, Kooky.


----------



## khskel

A slightly too high 7.4 after a bed time reading of 4.7 followed by oatcake, cheese and 2 creon. Was 7.4 @ 4.20. Looks like some more night time testing is in order to se.e if I can make sense of this


----------



## Stitch147

A better 7.5 for me today. Was at 9.5 after dinner last night, but had a small portion of rice (about 2 spoonfuls) and some tortilla chips with my homemade chili. Was rather delicious though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> That's a great result Mark  Maybe your results will start to persuade him that your approach might be a good idea  Does he test at all?


Rarely.  He stopped testing because his results were always high!  He is one of these 'head in the sand' people.  His last HbA1c was 74, he has been diagnosed for 15 years & is on the highest dose of tablets possible before going on Insulin.  He tells me he has never had any complications, then goes on about his 'very painful' frozen shoulder.  I had a frozen shoulder, but since getting my BS down, it's virtually gone away.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

7.9 for me this am. But i did have a sandwich quite late. But still single figures so i am happy


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all 
 I'm fed up with a 7.3 today. Fed up with myself because I ate what I wanted last night and know I can't do that anymore but still do it! Sometimes I think I need more medication so I can eat nicer things more often but in reality not sure that's the answer. 
But on the bright side I hope this very odd number has cheered you up Kooky!


----------



## Amigo

My BG's are singing unusually low this morning at 5.8 but I suspect it's because I swopped my bedtime hot milk for a vodka and Coke! So it might wreck my kidneys but it distracts my liver temporarily!

I know exactly what you mean though Linda. I so wanted crisps with it


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I know exactly what you mean though Linda. I so wanted crisps with it



"As I was out walking, I happened to meet
Someone casually eating some crisps in the street.
Now, that’s not remarkable, I hear you all say,
For it’s something we witness almost every day!
Well, that may be true, but I think you may find
Diabetes brings thoughts of a quite different kind.
The thoughts may be angry: how dare she do that!
Just stuffing her face at the drop of a hat!
The thoughts may be jealous: I wish it was me,
Enjoying those crisps so entirely carefree!
Or, maybe some sadness: I remember the time
When I would eat crisps, oh the taste was sublime!
Now that one simple act that the girl took for granted,
For me, is a sin that must now be recanted.
The carbs in the crisps would send my blood sugar high – 
It’s hard to resist, but I really must try!
But once in a while, I may admit defeat,
And casually consume some crisps in the street!"


----------



## Amigo

Tee-hee northie! I read all your poems to my other half (who normally cringes at poetry) but he always has a good laugh too and said you really need your poetry publishing professionally! 

And confession time...I munched 4 Pringles


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Tee-hee northie! I read all your poems to my other half (who normally cringes at poetry) but he always has a good laugh too and said you really need your poetry publishing professionally!
> 
> And confession time...I munched 4 Pringles


You managed to stop at 4? 

When I was diagnosed there were a lot of things I came across in my new world of diabetes that struck me as funny, so I started writing poems about it. I don't really like the 'woe is me!', anguished stuff, preferring the comical and bizarre  I have had a couple published in Balance, when they had a 'Poetry Corner', and also in an American anthology - see video of poetry reading, they read a couple of lines from my poem 'Ode to Perfect Pancreas' about a minute in  I keep threatening to do a Kindle book of my poems, but am an accomplished procrastinator


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.4 today. Things seem to be ok so far after stopping Metformin....


----------



## Stitch147

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.4 today. Things seem to be ok so far after stopping Metformin....



Long may it continue Pine Marten


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for such an apt poem Northerner. Like Amigo I also read them out loud to hubby who also thinks they're brilliant! 
Pine Martin you're doing great!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.3 for me. Just had 3 mini iced Party Ring biscuits with a cup of coffee to raise my bg, not had those biscuits for decades, yum! They might be a challenger for my top spot Wagon Wheel!


----------



## Bloden

Morning everyone. 6.1 here. Lots planned for the weekend, including giving Gwennie (my avatar) a haircut - wish her luck!

Hope ev-one has a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning 3.3 for me. Just had 3 mini iced Party Ring biscuits with a cup of coffee to raise my bg, not had those biscuits for decades, yum! They might be a challenger for my top spot Wagon Wheel!


 Ooo lush!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.7 for me today. Good luck Gwennie. The company my OH works for is celebrating its 55th anniversary with a party tonight. Theme is black and white, so I've got a black and white 50's style prom dress to wear. Should be good.


----------



## khskel

A terrible 7.8 for me. Was 4.9 after evening meal which rose to 6.6 before bed, 8.3 @ 01:47 7.9 @ 05:18. Seems like my levels tend to drop during the day, rise in the evening and hold steady over night. I wonder if it's digestion of my main evening meal that takes longer?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning.  A nice 6.5 for me.


----------



## Robin

5.0 for me, a whole number three days running, (I think my meter really is stuck, and I'm not doing this deliberately to wind up Koooky).
Khskel, it certainly looks as if you're living proof of the 'we're all different' maxim!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

13.0 this morning. A steady upward rise from 3am.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

7.4


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Meter is stuck - 5.3 again for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning I'm joining you on the 5.3 step Master Northerner 

Robin my telepathic wifi wobbles are going into overdrive....I'm blaming you!  My godson has suggested I'm a witch, about which he's very excited having just learned all about the Pendle witches ......now what happened to my Ruby slippers, I swear I had them before the winds started....


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today .  I seem to be stuck in the 7's this week


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning folks.  6.1 for me.  My lowest yet!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.3 for me today. Was faced with the dreaded beige buffet at my OH work do last night. I was at 6.5 at about 2.30am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all . Steadier overnight figures for me 6.1this morning. Split bolus seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.7 for me today. Good luck Gwennie. The company my OH works for is celebrating its 55th anniversary with a party tonight. Theme is black and white, so I've got a black and white 50's style prom dress to wear. Should be good.


Good luck, Gwen indeed!

Morning all. 5.3 here, after a looooong lie-in too. Unfortunately, Gwen punished us for staying in bed by chewing a big hole in the sofa...

Three 5.3s. Spooky!


----------



## Stitch147

Oh dear!


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 7.4 for me. Highest for a while.

Instruction to self; 'do 100 lines'...'must do better, too much at stake!' 

(It always drops after breakfast though)


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was in the 7's for a while.  Started having Greek yoghurt with a few blueberries & a sprinkling of all bran for breakfast and it comes right down afterwards.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

You lot are up wayy too early for a Sunday!! I've just woke up  I'm 9.1 this morning


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

8.4 for me this am but i did have my dinner late (8pm) due to being out all day.


----------



## pav

Morning on the libre got 4.1, with a slight hypo in the early hours, forgot to do comparison with other meter. Later on the main meter showed 7.5.


----------



## Robin

6.5 for me this morning. Stayed in bed til there was no possibility of either a whole number or a repeat of previous days reading.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 6.5 for me this morning. Stayed in bed til there was no possibility of either a whole number or a repeat of previous days reading.


That @KookyCat has us all intimidated!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 after a mega lay in. I sleep for England these days!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> That's fantastic @New-journey !  What an improvement!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mark Parrott

My BS has been very steady all day.  Woke to 6.3, 6.7 after brekkie, 6.1 before lunch & 6.4 after lunch.  I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> My BS has been very steady all day.  Woke to 6.3, 6.7 after brekkie, 6.1 before lunch & 6.4 after lunch.  I'm quite pleased with that.


That's terrific Mark! Are you _sure _you have diabetes?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, my HbA1c says i have, but i dont give up withouy a fight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 after a wild, windy, stormy night


----------



## khskel

Morning all. House special for me.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. House special for me.


Congratulations!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people of the forum. Another puzzling BG - 10.4. Warm n windy here. Hang onto your roof tiles everyone!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A rather high 7.5 for me today. Ended yesterday on 7.8, so didn't manage a full day of 6's. I blame the 2 squares of 81% choccy after dinner.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! A rather high 7.5 for me today. Ended yesterday on 7.8, so didn't manage a full day of 6's. I blame the 2 squares of 81% choccy after dinner.


Nevertheless, it's good to stay so steady overnight


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you with a new week House Special khskel 

Off to the diabetes clinic hoping I don't do a Mary Poppins and take off in the wild wind!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.9 for me today. Got blown across Southwark bridge on my walk to the office today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Had to literally drag myself out of bed this morning with a pounding headache. I'm 14.0 for some unknown reason! I don't often test before bed (because i forget) but at 8:30 two hours after my evening meal i was 7.2!!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Had to literally drag myself out of bed this morning with a pounding headache. I'm 14.0 for some unknown reason! I don't often test before bed (because i forget) but at 8:30 two hours after my evening meal i was 7.2!!


Hope youre not coming down with something Rosie. X


----------



## AJLang

Good morning went to bed 7.9 and woke up at 12.1 for absolutely no reason. I've done the correction and put on a 140% TBR and two hours later still only down to 9.7. A week ago I was having to reduce my TBR!! Lots of corrections yesterday and I then checked my 7 day average. 9.0 it has rarely gone this high since I went on the pump. It was 7.8 a week ago. So I checked my Libre and it says 9.7 average! That was 7.7 a week ago and had been constantly 7.7 for 90 days. Apart from the bad fatigue nothing else has been different. I'm confused.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.5 for me this morning.  Seems that since starting the Levothyroxine my fasting levels have risen and stayed consistently in the 7's?  Hopefully it will settle down again.  I am regularly in the 6's throughout the day though.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all. 
A nice round 7.0 for me this morning  

Happy Monday to all


----------



## Lynn Davies

Mini-Vicki said:


> Morning all.
> A nice round 7.0 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

A pretty non interesting 6.7 for me this morning after a piddling night and scary dreams! 

Nice to see a couple of HS's and love the little figure peeping out Lynn, always makes me chuckle!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Me too Amigo - just shows how scared we all are of  *whispers* Kooky!


----------



## pav

Morning all 4.7 for me.


----------



## Amigo

pav said:


> Morning all 4.7 for me.



Nice low number pav, I never get down to 4's.


----------



## pav

Amigo said:


> Nice low number pav, I never get down to 4's.



Its very rare for me to be that low, one of those weeks, normally in the 7's and 8's still hitting the higher teens as well as hypo's


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 for me today. 
Some great numbers on here Well done on the HS's too 
Got to head out now So windy everywhere! 
Hope you all have a good week and things improve soon Ananda and Rosie


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well blood sugars come down to 7.5 but I still feel shocking. Could possibly be because I haven't had breakfast. I just haven't felt well enough to eat. Left uni to go home


----------



## AJLang

Rosiecarmel. I feel for you. I'm putting in loads of extra insulin today and the lowest I've managed so far is 9.3. It could be possible that we've both got a virus. Take care x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well blood sugars come down to 7.5 but I still feel shocking. Could possibly be because I haven't had breakfast. I just haven't felt well enough to eat. Left uni to go home



Hope you feel better soon Rosie. X


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AJLang said:


> Rosiecarmel. I feel for you. I'm putting in loads of extra insulin today and the lowest I've managed so far is 9.3. It could be possible that we've both got a virus. Take care x



You too, AJ. Hope you're feeling better soon! X



Stitch147 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Rosie. X



Thank Stitch, me too! Off home to a hot water bottle, pjs and my sofa!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.8 for me.  Lowest ever.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning....a 6.0 for me today.  I am very disappointed in myself, very disappointed indeed.  Must try harder .


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 5.8 for me.  Lowest ever.


Wow! That's terrific Mark! 



KookyCat said:


> Good morning....a 6.0 for me today.  I am very disappointed in myself, very disappointed indeed.  Must try harder .


Hehe! Nice work Diabetes Fairy!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.7 for me. Hope it's not too windy out there this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 5.8 for me.  Lowest ever.


Oh yeah! Nice work, Mark.

Morning all. 5.5 for me.

Sorry to hear you're not feeling too good, AJ and Rosie. 

Waves of up to 12 metres expected today and wind, wind, wind. It's Carnival here...I just hope my little ones don't get blown away. Hope their mums remember to fill their little shoes with rocks.


----------



## Robin

5.1 for me today. Weather seems to have calmed down a bit, but it's definitely colder!


----------



## Flower

Morning, 7.0 for me, like yourself KookyC I must indeed try harder!

Marvellous result Mark, hang on to your hat at the carnival Bloden


----------



## Lynn Davies

KookyCat said:


> Good morning....a 6.0 for me today.  I am very disappointed in myself, very disappointed indeed.  Must try harder .



Yessssssssssss!!!

Oh yes  7.3 for me today - no round numbers here!


----------



## khskel

7.9 this morning. 6.9 before evening meal 5.9 2 hours after. Shot up to 9.1 at bed time. 6.9 @ 1:30. If there is a pattern there it escapes me

Have the best day you can everybody.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> 7.9 this morning. 6.9 before evening meal 5.9 2 hours after. Shot up to 9.1 at bed time. 6.9 @ 1:30. If there is a pattern there it escapes me
> 
> Have the best day you can everybody.


I think that sort of pattern is known in technical terms as 'random'!


----------



## Sydney Bristowe

8.2 for me this morning. I've been testing for a week and my average also happens to have worked out at 8.2 (lowest 7.5 highest 9.5)

At the moment I'm just trying to establish a baseline so I can start interpreting my numbers properly rather than jumping to conclusions, so I don't know if this is good, bad or indifferent!

Sorry to those who have been playing this game since the beginning but I wanted to ask what a House Special is/ I read back a few pages but didn't want to go through all 843


----------



## Northerner

Sydney Bristowe said:


> 8.2 for me this morning. I've been testing for a week and my average also happens to have worked out at 8.2 (lowest 7.5 highest 9.5)
> 
> At the moment I'm just trying to establish a baseline so I can start interpreting my numbers properly rather than jumping to conclusions, so I don't know if this is good, bad or indifferent!
> 
> Sorry to those who have been playing this game since the beginning but I wanted to ask what a House Special is/ I read back a few pages but didn't want to go through all 843


A 'House Special' is a reading of 5.2 mmol/l  Quite a few of us seemed to be getting it at one time, and it's pretty darned perfect, so a cause for celebration  

Are you testing before bed as well, so you can compare any rise/fall overnight?


----------



## Sydney Bristowe

Thanks for the explanation! I'll make that a milestone to aim for 

I hadn't been testing before bed as my dinner is usually relatively late, but I'll add that in. I bloomin' love this place for guidance!!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Sydney - don't sweat the house special!  I have never come even close to it!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me but can't pretend to have been that good yesterday. I blame the cold for wanting nice crispy dumplings with my chicken casserole!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Is there room for another one on the naughty step? It's 7.0 for me. Move along please Kooky and Flower!
Oh for a HS!.....


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  Is there room for another one on the naughty step? It's 7.0 for me. Move along please Kooky and Flower!
> Oh for a HS!.....



I absolutely empathise Linda. I'm suffering with Goodie Deprivation Syndrome!


----------



## pav

Morning all, 5.1 after a 3 hour long hypo of around 3.6 when I woke up in the early hours according to the libre, on the glucomen gm woke to a 6.3.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

11.0 this morning, sorry KC!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A beautiful straight line all night (says the Libre), then bam! DP kicks in and I wake up to a spookily-Kookily round 10.0.  It really is a roller coaster lately.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8 for me today (sorry kooky!). Off for blood tests this morning. Liver tests to make sure that's not causing my annoying rash and I had my diabetes recall too, so will have them at the same time.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning folks, 5.7 today, now that's not ideal because of that odd number after the point, but at least it's not a whole number [shudder] phew!  I've noticed a general whole number trend of late, and because I know you're all very dedicated I'm blaming the weather for this horror.  That doesn't mean I'm prepared to look the other way mind, I'll just assume for every whole number it was actually in effort terms a .8 instead of a .0.  For example my 6.0 [shudder] yesterday was really a 5.8


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A beautiful straight line all night (says the Libre), then bam! DP kicks in and I wake up to a spookily-Kookily round 10.0.  It really is a roller coaster lately.





Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8 for me today (sorry kooky!). Off for blood tests this morning. Liver tests to make sure that's not causing my annoying rash and I had my diabetes recall too, so will have them at the same time.



See it's the weather, all that wind and nonsense is blowing the meter needles in the wrong direction.  Not our fault at all.  Just wait till I hunt that fairy down, she's in proper bother!

Stitch hope the tests go well and they pin down that rash


----------



## Robin

7.0 for me. Somethings definitely going on, the zeros are taking over the world.


----------



## AJLang

15.2 for me after a 1am correction and a basal increase.


----------



## khskel

A very steady 5.8 for me this morning. Wishing everybody a day with gentle rises an falls


----------



## Amigo

Not tested yet but in deference to kooky, should it be a big 0, I'll pace round the room a bit to change my zero to hero before posting


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 today after 2 hours of hypo in the night. Where exactly is that fairy as I think she is slipping back into her old meddling ways and needs a shock!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.4 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.6 today 
I'd forgotten about not having an odd number after the point Kooky but anyway I think you'll be soothed by my numbers today!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.9 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Wow Mark You're really embracing all this and with such great results! Fantastic


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lindarose said:


> Wow Mark You're really embracing all this and with such great results! Fantastic


Thank you. Even the mistake of having dried cranberries in my mixed nuts yesterday didn't put me off course.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me (that second lap obviously averted the whole number!) 

Nice one Mark...my liver absolutely refuses to stop its early morning sugar rush I've concluded.

Good luck with your tests Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147

I think my liver is the same as your's Amigo!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  6.3 for me today, after an impossible low last night. Woke up, went to loo and felt a bit odd, noticed I couldn't see the numbers on my alarm clock properly, which is one of my symptoms. Didn't test, just ate 4 jelly babies. Still didn't feel right after about half an hour so decided to test and I was 2.6! Goodness knows what I must have been before the JBs  Had another couple of JBs. Must have zonked me out because I've just had my first lie-in for ages!  Feel OK though, no hypo-headache.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  6.3 for me today, after an impossible low last night. Woke up, went to loo and felt a bit odd, noticed I couldn't see the numbers on my alarm clock properly, which is one of my symptoms. Didn't test, just ate 4 jelly babies. Still didn't feel right after about half an hour so decided to test and I was 2.6! Goodness knows what I must have been before the JBs  Had another couple of JBs. Must have zonked me out because I've just had my first lie-in for ages!  Feel OK though, no hypo-headache.



I wondered where you'd got to this morning northerner so sorry you've had a bad night. This is identical to a recent experience and I'm sorry you've had to go through it again. Any clues why? 

Hope things settle and glad you haven't woken with the hypo headache!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I wondered where you'd got to this morning northerner so sorry you've had a bad night. This is identical to a recent experience and I'm sorry you've had to go through it again. Any clues why?
> 
> Hope things settle and glad you haven't woken with the hypo headache!


Thanks Amigo  Clueless! A while ago I thought that they might be related to liver recovery after a session on the booze, but since I haven't had any alcohol for over 5 weeks now, that's that theory scotched! A mystery


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  6.3 for me today, after an impossible low last night. Woke up, went to loo and felt a bit odd, noticed I couldn't see the numbers on my alarm clock properly, which is one of my symptoms. Didn't test, just ate 4 jelly babies. Still didn't feel right after about half an hour so decided to test and I was 2.6! Goodness knows what I must have been before the JBs  Had another couple of JBs. Must have zonked me out because I've just had my first lie-in for ages!  Feel OK though, no hypo-headache.


Eek, not again! They're becoming too frequent for comfort. There's been discussion on another thread about just how finely tuned the body normally is, and finding out which particular bit of the chemical chain has gone into overdrive is a major headache.
I'm assuming you've ruled out differences in intensity of exercise in the preceding 24 hrs?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Eek, not again! They're becoming too frequent for comfort. There's been discussion on another thread about just how finely tuned the body normally is, and finding out which particular bit of the chemical chain has gone into overdrive is a major headache.
> I'm assuming you've ruled out differences in intensity of exercise in the preceding 24 hrs?


I had thought there might be a link there, on days when I've been for a run, but there really doesn't seem to be a link. I'm guessing that theremight be more than one cause, which is making it difficult to spot any pattern. I was pretty tired last night, just generally not only physically, so maybe that had something to do with it


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  6.3 for me today, after an impossible low last night. Woke up, went to loo and felt a bit odd, noticed I couldn't see the numbers on my alarm clock properly, which is one of my symptoms. Didn't test, just ate 4 jelly babies. Still didn't feel right after about half an hour so decided to test and I was 2.6! Goodness knows what I must have been before the JBs  Had another couple of JBs. Must have zonked me out because I've just had my first lie-in for ages!  Feel OK though, no hypo-headache.


It sounds like you should be a prime contender for some sort if CGM if this continues.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> It sounds like you should be a prime contender for some sort if CGM if this continues.


It has been happening more often, although less than half a dozen times over the past 6 months or so, so I doubt it would be enough to convince a consultant (especially given the fight @pottersusan has been having, with a much stronger case!).


----------



## Lindarose

I think it's so wrong that you are in a vulnerable position at all regardless of how often Northerner. You are always so able to cope with the hypos but you shouldn't have to and something should be done to help you If it's a CGM then surely you could apply? I don't know anything about it but it's such a worry.


----------



## pav

Afternoon all a reasonable 6.7 for me, and like some others not a good nights sleep.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today, after an incident-free night


----------



## pav

Another early bird a really bad 11.2 and climbing.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.9 here.  Glad you had an incident free night northerner, those impossible hypos are very concerning, so I'm glad they're not clustering on you.  Sorry to hear you're having some a rocky time Pav, hope it calms down soon


----------



## khskel

Down to 7.5 after a 9.9 at bedtime. @pav I hope things settle down soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A round 6.0 for me. Think I survived the kebab really well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.6 here...I've hiked up the Lantus in preparation for a weekend of eating and gentle exercise in the Picos (birthday treat) this weekend. I don't think we'll get to see many 'picos' tho - the forecast is cloudy and wet, wet, wet.


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! A round 6.0 for me. Think I survived the kebab really well.


Nice work, Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Glad you had a better night Northener.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bloden said:


> Nice work, Mark.


I had great figures all day yesterday. Never went over 6.5. Had a whole Lidl high protein roll with ham & cream cheese & it only went up 0.5 after 2 hours, then down to 6.2 3 hours after.


----------



## Robin

Budge up Kooky, I'm on the 5.9 step with you this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all, a 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.4 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 13.5 for me after a vege burger and salad last night


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 for me. My basal tweaking to reduce hypos has obviously been a rip roaring success and resulted in more hypos at different times 

Glad to hear you had a better night Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Amigo

Morning campers! A 6.3 for me after a deep sleep in. Dream was so busy I thought my liver might have gone into overdrive.


----------



## BobbieH

I have been trying to cut back on my carbs as my waking reading was around 7 to 8.  Delighted that this morning it was 6.4.


----------



## Amigo

BobbieH said:


> I have been trying to cut back on my carbs as my waking reading was around 7 to 8.  Delighted that this morning it was 6.4.



Well done Bobbie! You're getting there.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> I have been trying to cut back on my carbs as my waking reading was around 7 to 8.  Delighted that this morning it was 6.4.


Excellent Bobbie!


----------



## pav

After a crappy night and getting a bit of sleep in the end woke to 7.2


----------



## Bloden

BobbieH said:


> I have been trying to cut back on my carbs as my waking reading was around 7 to 8.  Delighted that this morning it was 6.4.


Well done, Bobbie. That's great.


----------



## KookyCat

BobbieH said:


> I have been trying to cut back on my carbs as my waking reading was around 7 to 8.  Delighted that this morning it was 6.4.


Good work Bobbie


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning folks, 5.8 today, and thank the goddesses it's Friday.  I'm brewing a stinking cold just in time for the weekend, but I'm fast running out of my tolerance for pretending to be an adult so a Saturday is a must


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.
Kookycat I hope that your cold disappears quickly.
11.0 for me - hoping that it won't be yet another day of fire fighting with insulin.


----------



## khskel

Morning all.5.3 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Hello, hello, hello. 5.1 here. 

I can just see the beginning of the Picos (where we're going today!) from my house and there's a great big cloud covering everything...hahaha. My photos will be pretty boring, methinks. 

I hope your cold blows over asap, Kooks. And I really hope your 'fire fight' is over, AJ.


----------



## Robin

6.5 here. Have been sleeping a bit longer recently, (good) so don't catch the reading before the dawn rise (bad).
Hope that pesky cold doesn't develop into a momster, Kooky.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. A 7.3 for me this morning. Im liking the fact its lighter in the mornings for my walk to the office.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.7 for me which surprised me as I had an awful nights sleep.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a lofty 8.1 for me this morning.  Heaven only know what is causing the rise - could be the thyroxine getting into my system!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Hello, hello, hello. 5.1 here.
> 
> I can just see the beginning of the Picos (where we're going today!) from my house and there's a great big cloud covering everything...hahaha. My photos will be pretty boring, methinks.
> 
> I hope your cold blows over asap, Kooks. And I really hope your 'fire fight' is over, AJ.


Thanks Bloden. Have a brilliant weekend at the Picos. I did a correction at 6am and two hours later my BG has gone up!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 here. 
Apologies for any seriously bad language floating around at 3 am as I had cramp down my leg under my plaster cast and had to do my swearing dance  

I hope you can find the mountains Bloden and diabetes behaves itself for everyone else


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh Flower!  I have so been there!  No plaster cast but still the swearing dance in the kitchen!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  - had a precautionary slice of cheese on toast before bed and that seems to have kept the night incident-free, although I really shouldn't have to be doing that when I don't have any basal insulin to worry about! 

Sorry to hear about the swearing dance Flower, hope you get a very peaceful night tonight to make up for it


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me and a cheeky bacon sandwich this morning. Totally delicious!


----------



## Lee Vedmore

7:57 - 11.4 mmol/l
10:29 - 10.8 mmol/l

The only thing I have had today is a coke zero and a cup of coffee with milk.

Very disappointed :-(


----------



## Northerner

Lee Vedmore said:


> 7:57 - 11.4 mmol/l
> 10:29 - 10.8 mmol/l
> 
> The only thing I have had today is a coke zero and a cup of coffee with milk.
> 
> Very disappointed :-(


Hi Lee, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? Did you test before bed?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sounds like dawn phenomenon to me.


----------



## Lee Vedmore

Northerner said:


> Hi Lee, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? Did you test before bed?



Since 2010, didn't test before bed. Also forgot as usual to take my evening dose of metformin.

What is the best times to test, I decided to start testing after Trust Me I'm a doctor. Want to see what foods trigger spikes. Seems I need to do nothing to spike at the mo?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Test just before you eat and 2 hours afterwards.


----------



## Lee Vedmore

Mark Parrott said:


> Test just before you eat and 2 hours afterwards.



Cheers,  what would you say a good difference would be between the two?


----------



## Mark Parrott

As little as possible, really.  Ideally after food, you want to be below 8.5, but this of course depends on what your pre food reading is.  I try to stick to no more than 2 mmols increase after eating.  Anything that pushes you up 4 mmols or more is either too sweet or too carby.


----------



## Robin

Quite often, your liver starts pumping out extra glucose just before and after you get up a morning, to prepare for the coming day, this is the Dawn Phenomenon that Mark referred to above. Some people find that eating something for breakfast straight way stops it in its tracks, and they end up lower a couple of hours later. It varies from person to person, so trial and error is the only way to find out. ( If I remember my kid's school maths lessons, it's now called Trial and Improvement, because we wouldn't like to tell them they were making an error, now would we!)
Personally, I find that caffeine raises my glucose levels, so Coke Zero and a coffee would have my levels hitting the stratosphere,


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm lucky as caffeine has no effect on me.  I usually have 4 or 5 cups of coffee in the morning and no BS spike.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all . Sleeping sickness got the better of me and I had a mad rush to get out to work! Was 7.1 when I did get up. 
Sorry there's lots of battles going on today and during last night. Hope you all have a good Friday and weekend though.


----------



## Northerner

Lee Vedmore said:


> Since 2010, didn't test before bed. Also forgot as usual to take my evening dose of metformin.
> 
> What is the best times to test, I decided to start testing after Trust Me I'm a doctor. Want to see what foods trigger spikes. Seems I need to do nothing to spike at the mo?


I'd suggest having a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S - these should all help to put you in the picture about how to understand more about how your diabetes affects you, and how to test efficiently so you don't waste any of those valuable strips


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today (of which, more later...)


----------



## Lynn Davies

*pokes head into room to check for Kooky* *whispers* 8 *runs out of room*


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.3 today, how can reducing my basal insulin which is already low through the night result in more hypos? I'm slightly baffled....


----------



## Mini-Vicki

6.3 for me this morning! 
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Happy dance from me  the extra bucket load of insulin last nigh worked 6.9


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.3 today, how can reducing my basal insulin which is already low through the night result in more hypos? I'm slightly baffled....


Sorry to hear this Flower  Hope tonight is better for you  How about NO basal resulting in hypos?   A pox on you, diabetes!


----------



## Robin

6.5 for me this morning. Glad you had a successful night, AJ. Have you kicked the Diabetes Fairy out and sent her over to Flower?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.3 for me today. I'm of to a Valentine's vintage fair this morning. Hoping for some bargains.


----------



## khskel

Woke up in a mild panic @ 6:45 as the alarm hadn't gone off 6.7 then realised it was Saturday. 6.5 @ a lazier 8:30.


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Flower  Hope tonight is better for you  How about NO basal resulting in hypos?   A pox on you, diabetes!



I am fortunate to have something to tweak even if the end result is not what I would expect! Can we try and locate that fairy as I fear her meddling powers are on the rise again!


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Flower  Hope tonight is better for you  How about NO basal resulting in hypos?   A pox on you, diabetes!


??? like many things D related


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and I'm joining you with 6.5 today Robin 
Good to be awake slightly earlier too!


----------



## KookyCat

Lynn Davies said:


> *pokes head into room to check for Kooky* *whispers* 8 *runs out of room*



I see that tiny number Lynn Davies, even if it so small I had to squint 

5.4 today, which is exactly the level I went to bed in, that would be good if I didn't wake up in a hypo drench at 3am then wide awake.  I never catch the actual hypo just the sweats and the adrenalin rush that wakes me up and keeps me up.  Humbugs!

Flower I have weird reactions to basal levels, quite often I get more hypos when I reduce it, I've sort of worked out that when its too high my liver is compensating quite a lot then when I dial it down I drop more slowly and my liver doesn't feel the need to help....I think. Try explaining that to a consultant who already thinks you're nuts . Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Lynn Davies




----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 clickety click for me. 

Hope everyone is gearing up for Valentines...my OH doesn't believe in it so they'll be no cards and flowers for me I think he's got a point to be honest.


----------



## Lynn Davies

We never do anything for Valentines either - if after 43 years we are still don't know how we feel then we have been doing something wrong for a long time - lol


----------



## Stitch147

We're out for dinner tonight, but we're just going to the pub we always go to. 3 course, glass of fizzy pi...... sorry prosecco and a rose for the ladies (that will be for my OH Trev then!) All for £39 per couple, bargain. Still not decided on dessert yet. We get each other a card and that's it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. I am considerably hungover. Don't know what happened. Head like a hammer. And 5.3 by the way. Need coffee.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all. I am considerably hungover. Don't know what happened. Head like a hammer. And 5.3 by the way. Need coffee.


That 5.3 certainly shows the effects of alcohol on the liver!


----------



## Ayesha

A 4.6 this morning which is good considering I went to bed with a 14.4


----------



## pav

morning all, 7.5, up a bit from my recent lower readings.


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> A 4.6 this morning which is good considering I went to bed with a 14.4


It's a good waking level @Ayesha but it does suggest that your background insulin is possibly set too high for you to drop a whole 10 mmol/l overnight  Have you ever done any basal testing to see if the doses are set correctly for you? Have a read of the following page - getting your basal insulin right is essential, otherwise it can play havoc with anything else you try to do:

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120


----------



## Ayesha

Northerner said:


> It's a good waking level @Ayesha but it does suggest that your background insulin is possibly set too high for you to drop a whole 10 mmol/l overnight  Have you ever done any basal testing to see if the doses are set correctly for you? Have a read of the following page - getting your basal insulin right is essential, otherwise it can play havoc with anything else you try to do:
> 
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120



Hey, Erm I don't really know my nurse told me to take 8units of lantus Max if I sugar was high before before but with me it's kinda guess work , my nurse didn't really teach me the details but tonight my BG is 4.6 so Iv taken only 6units don't know if that will have any effect on my morning BG but il defo have a read
On that link. Cheers for that


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> Hey, Erm I don't really know my nurse told me to take 8units of lantus Max if I sugar was high before before but with me it's kinda guess work , my nurse didn't really teach me the details but tonight my BG is 4.6 so Iv taken only 6units don't know if that will have any effect on my morning BG but il defo have a read
> On that link. Cheers for that


@Ayesha I'm sorry to say that it sounds like your nurse isn't very knowledgeable  Lantus is known for the fact that adjustments you make to the dose don't really start to take effect for two or three days, so changing it on a nightly basis according to what your levels happen to be before bed really won't work that well  Have you ever been on a diabetes course, such as DAFNE, where you are taught to carb count, or are you just adjusting your diabetes according to what your nurse has told you? If you haven't been on a course, please ask about being put on one  

Your lantus is supposed to deal with the trickle of glucose that your liver produces all the time to supply energy to your brain, heart etc. when you are not eating - adjusting it as you have been told will have an effect on your levels all through the next day and make it harder to work out how much fast-acting insulin to take when you eat - you need to take the guesswork out of things as much as possible. How do you work out how much insulin to take with your meals?


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Forgot to say - House Special, 5.2 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning campers, 5.6 today, and a lie in till 6:15 woo hoo . Nice HS Northerner!

My Valentines plans are a big sloppy kiss from my dog, and a romantic walk In the mud that was once a woodland trail . I did get a card from Godson, and some love hearts, coupled with advice from said youngster (for the second time in 12 months) that I should find someone to marry, largely because I'm really old.  He also repeated his advice that I'd be more likely to attract a husband if I wore lipstick, high heels and a dress, because that's what men like . Good to know the under 10's are a more liberated bunch these days!


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> ... if I wore lipstick, high heels and a dress, because that's what men like . Good to know the under 10's are a more liberated bunch these days!


I've tried that, doesn't work


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I've tried that, doesn't work



Well the last time I tried that I fell over and tore my Achilles' tendon, then some geezer suggested I looked like a bloke in drag.....so not a good strategy for me either


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Well the last time I tried that I fell over and tore my Achilles' tendon, then some geezer suggested I looked like a bloke in drag.....so not a good strategy for me either


Someone said the same about me!


----------



## Stitch147

You 2 have given me a good giggle this morning. Morning to you all. 7.9 this morning happy with that after 3 course meal last night. I was 7.5 2 hours after eating. I had the Bailey's cheesecake in the end for dessert. Was delicious. X


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - What are you two like!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yes - 7.5 for me today


----------



## khskel

Bit of a groggy 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Hehe KookyC and Northerner 

It's a 3.7 for me after a really low bg day, I switched my pump off for 2 hours yesterday just in case I'd been cured and hadn't been notified but my bg did start to rise so no miracles to report!

Lovely to see a Sunday HS Northerner


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Valentine's Day people. 6.0 for me this morning. Wife got me a selection box of Green & Blacks choccy. Only average at 6g carb per bar!


----------



## Robin

Hang on to your hats......10.2 for me today! Got into a rare muddle last night with unexpected seconds of lemon tart, followed by overcorrection, over-treatment, etc etc. Haven't done that for ages. Note to self, stick to one helping of pud in future!


----------



## Lindarose

Good to wake up with a laugh Kooky and Northerner!  Conjures up some great pictures!
6.7 for me today


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Robin said:


> Hang on to your hats......10.2 for me today! Got into a rare muddle last night with unexpected seconds of lemon tart, followed by overcorrection, over-treatment, etc etc. Haven't done that for ages. Note to self, stick to one helping of pud in future!


 
I was up at 10.4 this morning too Robin  I had a very naughty curry last night, starting a diet tomorrow so it was my last unhealthy meal for a while! 
That reason was at 5am this morning as I dragged my self up for work  
It's inhumane on a Sunday! Roll on 7pm


----------



## lesleyann

11.7 for me


----------



## Ayesha

Northerner said:


> @Ayesha I'm sorry to say that it sounds like your nurse isn't very knowledgeable  Lantus is known for the fact that adjustments you make to the dose don't really start to take effect for two or three days, so changing it on a nightly basis according to what your levels happen to be before bed really won't work that well  Have you ever been on a diabetes course, such as DAFNE, where you are taught to carb count, or are you just adjusting your diabetes according to what your nurse has told you? If you haven't been on a course, please ask about being put on one
> 
> Your lantus is supposed to deal with the trickle of glucose that your liver produces all the time to supply energy to your brain, heart etc. when you are not eating - adjusting it as you have been told will have an effect on your levels all through the next day and make it harder to work out how much fast-acting insulin to take when you eat - you need to take the guesswork out of things as much as possible. How do you work out how much insulin to take with your meals?



I don't do carb counting neither do I take the fast acting insulin. My nurse basically said I can eat anything and everything as long as I adjust my lantus. I always thought the daphne course is for those who need to do carb counting so I don't think it would be helpful for me


----------



## Amigo

Up very late and my liver got up before me to start digesting the breakfast it hadn't yet been given! So a 6.9 which could have been worse.

Hope everyone has a nice Valentine's Day


----------



## pav

Morning a nice 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> I don't do carb counting neither do I take the fast acting insulin. My nurse basically said I can eat anything and everything as long as I adjust my lantus. I always thought the daphne course is for those who need to do carb counting so I don't think it would be helpful for me


Ah, sorry Ayesha, I'd forgotten that you were just on lantus. What I said about it still stands though, adjustments to lantus can take 2-3 days to take effect, so changing the dose according to your bedtime levels is not really that effective. You would probably be better using a different insulin called levemir, which does take effect almost straight away. Are you still testing before and after your meals? I'm a little alarmed that you have been told you can eat anything, because clearly you don't have a fully-working pancreas (otherwise you wouldn't need lantus!) - you still need to try and make sure that whatever you eat doesn't raise your blood sugar levels more than about 2-3 mmol/l.


----------



## Ayesha

Hey, I actually did mention to my nurse that should I be wary about what I eat and how much of it so I don't have to increase my insulin take as at first I was only taking 4units until she decided to switch it up to 8units as my evening BG used to spike up but she told me that I should eat as normal cz if I reduce what I eat I may lose more weight as I'm already 6and half stones and so Iv just been doing what Iv been told lol however my uncle a type 1 diabetic shares the same worry as you do but I think even he's given up with my nurse as he regards her advice not very knowledgable


----------



## Ayesha

Northerner said:


> Ah, sorry Ayesha, I'd forgotten that you were just on lantus. What I said about it still stands though, adjustments to lantus can take 2-3 days to take effect, so changing the dose according to your bedtime levels is not really that effective. You would probably be better using a different insulin called levemir, which does take effect almost straight away. Are you still testing before and after your meals? I'm a little alarmed that you have been told you can eat anything, because clearly you don't have a fully-working pancreas (otherwise you wouldn't need lantus!) - you still need to try and make sure that whatever you eat doesn't raise your blood sugar levels more than about 2-3 mmol/l.





Ayesha said:


> Hey, I actually did mention to my nurse that should I be wary about what I eat and how much of it so I don't have to increase my insulin take as at first I was only taking 4units until she decided to switch it up to 8units as my evening BG used to spike up but she told me that I should eat as normal cz if I reduce what I eat I may lose more weight as I'm already 6and half stones and so Iv just been doing what Iv been told lol however my uncle a type 1 diabetic shares the same worry as you do but I think even he's given up with my nurse as he regards her advice not very knowledgable


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.1 today and was feeling very snuggly in bed when the alarm woke me, brrr it's chilly here.  The weekends seem to be getting shorter and shorter and the weekdays longer and longer, humbugs, fruitflies and picked onions (that's my polite version of swear words, really really bad ones!) 

Nice to see you again Ayesha, aside from that nurse of yours hope it's going well


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 this morning. Drs appointment at 8 let's see what he makes of my test results.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me this morning and a snotty nose!!  Seems DH has given me his cold   I am not sure now if it is the Levothyroxine that has increased my morning levels or the cold brewing.  I will keep an eye on it and see what happens.  Daytime results are all well within required levels.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  10.8, just ggrrr!!

The sun is out and it looks beautiful over the Cotswolds this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Got a busy work week with lots of shifts including an overnight tonight. Could have done with a lay in today!


----------



## Amigo

Shrieks! Waking up to a layer of snow and real feel of -4.

Might just stay duvet side today. Haven't tested yet.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Shrieks! Waking up to a layer of snow and real feel of -4.
> 
> Might just stay duvet side today. Haven't tested yet.



We had a light dusting, hardly anything. Was hoping it would be enough to stuff the trains up but unfortunately I am London bound on my daily commute.


----------



## Robin

6.6 for me today, and a bright, frosty and sunny morning here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

6.2 for me today. Thought it was frosty outside, but I'm closer inspection, looks like a very light dusting of snow.


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> Hey, I actually did mention to my nurse that should I be wary about what I eat and how much of it so I don't have to increase my insulin take as at first I was only taking 4units until she decided to switch it up to 8units as my evening BG used to spike up but she told me that I should eat as normal cz if I reduce what I eat I may lose more weight as I'm already 6and half stones and so Iv just been doing what Iv been told lol however my uncle a type 1 diabetic shares the same worry as you do but I think even he's given up with my nurse as he regards her advice not very knowledgable


The problem is that it's quite possible that if you are experiencing high blood sugars after eating then this is preventing you from gaining weight, as you will be peeing excess glucose away  Do you ever see a consultant about your diabetes, or just this nurse? You may be better off using a fast-acting insulin as well as the lantus so you can make better use of the food you eat. If you only need very tiny amounts of insulin then you would be a very good candidate for an insulin pump - with this you can deliver tiny amounts of insulin for food, and also alter the amount of background insulin you need much more accurately - changing lantus based on your bedtime readings is incredibly crude and probably not really helping you achieve good, stable levels.

I would highly recommend asking your GP for a referral to a consultant - what's the one like that your Uncle sees?


----------



## Northerner

8.1 for me this morning, after an 8.9 before bed - no doubt about the lurgy taking hold then!


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear that your higher than normal BG's confirm your lergy northerner and hope things soon settle and it's back to normal service which in your case is usually very admirable control.

I'm a naughty 7.2 this snowy morning but I blame the Chinese food and the weather (though more of the former!)


----------



## Ayesha

Northerner said:


> The problem is that it's quite possible that if you are experiencing high blood sugars after eating then this is preventing you from gaining weight, as you will be peeing excess glucose away  Do you ever see a consultant about your diabetes, or just this nurse? You may be better off using a fast-acting insulin as well as the lantus so you can make better use of the food you eat. If you only need very tiny amounts of insulin then you would be a very good candidate for an insulin pump - with this you can deliver tiny amounts of insulin for food, and also alter the amount of background insulin you need much more accurately - changing lantus based on your bedtime readings is incredibly crude and probably not really helping you achieve good, stable levels.
> 
> I would highly recommend asking your GP for a referral to a consultant - what's the one like that your Uncle sees?



My uncle actually goes private and the nurse that I refer to is my diabetic consultant. Iv never actually had a stable BG I find it he'd to get it stable


----------



## Northerner

Ayesha said:


> My uncle actually goes private and the nurse that I refer to is my diabetic consultant. Iv never actually had a stable BG I find it he'd to get it stable


There's a big difference between a nurse, even a Diabetes Specialist Nurse, and a Consultant Ayesha. Do you see the nurse at a hospital clinic or at your GP surgery? I'm concerned that you are not getting the help you need to achieve good, stable blood sugar levels. I think you need to seek a second opinion, your current treatment pattern seems far too haphazard  You can ask your GP to refer you to another consultant.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe

I think the Metformin is starting to kick in now... 5.9 this morning... although typically I've managed to leave my tablets at home today. Lesson learnt to keep a few doses at work for emergencies and hopefully two missed doses (Breakfast and Lunch) won't have a negative effect overall


----------



## Stitch147

Sydney Bristowe said:


> I think the Metformin is starting to kick in now... 5.9 this morning... although typically I've managed to leave my tablets at home today. Lesson learnt to keep a few doses at work for emergencies and hopefully two missed doses (Breakfast and Lunch) won't have a negative effect overall


I always keep extra in my draw at work just in case I do forget them.


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone. Waking Bg for me this morning was 4.8 and although it went up after I had too much Lucozade it is now back at 4.8. That's with my insulin back to normal and a day spent not doing very much at all.


----------



## Ayesha

Northerner said:


> There's a big difference between a nurse, even a Diabetes Specialist Nurse, and a Consultant Ayesha. Do you see the nurse at a hospital clinic or at your GP surgery? I'm concerned that you are not getting the help you need to achieve good, stable blood sugar levels. I think you need to seek a second opinion, your current treatment pattern seems far too haphazard  You can ask your GP to refer you to another consultant.



ohh i didnt know that, i see someone at the diabetic clinic which i got referred to by my GP. to be honest iv been trying to get some headway by the nurse/consultant but when i go to see her im practically rushed out of there after 5mins its just a quick checkup on my weeks reading and i get the same thing all the time "just increase your lantus between 6-8 units" depending on your day readings. So iv never actually had a consistant steady BG levels mines could be anywhere between 3.7 to 15 :\


----------



## khskel

Good morning all  7.4 for me this morning. I won't bore you with the full details but I think I can see a pattern to my BG levels. Tends to fall during the morning and afternoon and rises in the evening and early hours. Peaked at 8.7 @ 5 am from 6.2 before a carb free tea . Let's see what they can suggest at the clinic next week. Not disastrous figures by any means but I would like to know if there is a logical reason behind it. My suspicion is the creon.


----------



## khskel

Ayesha said:


> ohh i didnt know that, i see someone at the diabetic clinic which i got referred to by my GP. to be honest iv been trying to get some headway by the nurse/consultant but when i go to see her im practically rushed out of there after 5mins its just a quick checkup on my weeks reading and i get the same thing all the time "just increase your lantus between 6-8 units" depending on your day readings. So iv never actually had a consistant steady BG levels mines could be anywhere between 3.7 to 15 :\


I hope you can get a proper treatment plan sorted out.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Good morning all  7.4 for me this morning. I won't bore you with the full details but I think I can see a pattern to my BG levels. Tends to fall during the morning and afternoon and rises in the evening and early hours. Peaked at 8.7 @ 5 am from 6.2 before a carb free tea . Let's see what they can suggest at the clinic next week. Not disastrous figures by any means but I would like to know if there is a logical reason behind it. My suspicion is the creon.


This sounds like the opposite of what happens to me! No creon involved in my case, of course.

Good morning  6.1 for me today after a 7.7 before bed. Feeling a bit headachy, but better than yesterday


----------



## KookyCat

5.8 this morning, and I'm wearing three layers and still cold


----------



## Mark Parrott

6.0 on the nose.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.9 this morning after an overnight. Took ages to defrost car to come home but looking forward to bed now


----------



## cakiejewell

Mine was 8.3. I'm relatively happy with it. But it was 12.8 at 3am and I had to correct... If I hadn't woken up I assume it would be much higher this morning.


----------



## Robin

5.7 today. Looks cold and frosty out there.


----------



## Flower

Good frosty morning  3.3 today. I kept cancelling my pump alarms without looking what they said so it serves me right for being lazy!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 (clickety click, Amigo, haven't heard that for ages!) for me.

Thanks for your Picos-best wishes, Flower and AJ - I've just read them now. We had a lovely time...a beautiful sunny day Saturday wedged in between wet n wild Friday and Sunday. And OH bought me a fab jacket for my birthday - I'm a very lucky woman!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.6 (clickety click, Amigo, haven't heard that for ages!) for me.
> 
> Thanks for your Picos-best wishes, Flower and AJ - I've just read them now. We had a lovely time...a beautiful sunny day Saturday wedged in between wet n wild Friday and Sunday. And OH bought me a fab jacket for my birthday - I'm a very lucky woman!


Belated Happy birthday @Bloden !


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, Northie...It's not belated, it's today! And I've got my favourite classes at work...Puzzles, games and sweeties all round.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

5.1 for me this morning  
Started a new diet/exercise regime yesterday so I'm just off to the gym before work... Doesn't feel like such a good idea when bed is so warm! 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Stitch147

8.8 for me this morning. A bit higher than usual.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.7 for me this morning...chuffed!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.5 for me today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today, after an odd 2 or 3 days of 6s and over.

And just to muscle in with other Pisceans it's my 66th birthday next Wednesday 24th  !?! We are going out to the theatre, to see Red Velvet at the Garrick


----------



## khskel

Morning fellow travellers. 4.9 after going to bed on a 12.6


----------



## Bloden

Mini-Vicki said:


> Started a new diet/exercise regime yesterday so I'm just off to the gym before work... Doesn't feel like such a good idea when bed is so warm!
> Have a good day all x



Good for you, Mini-Vicki! I hope you've got some rewards lined up - if I stick to my plan for two weeks, I get to reward myself with a new book (I loooove reading!).

Morning all.  6.6 here.  Brrrrr...brass monkeys here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.7 for me. Went to bed on 6.3 so a bit disappointing.


----------



## KookyCat

Good morning campers, 5.9 today and the stinking cold has appeared, which is good because at least my Phyllis Pearce voice has disappeared now!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a higher than normal 9.4 for me today, I was 8.6 before I went to bed.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I woke up at 6am with a lovely 6.8  Went back to sleep and woke up at 8am with a 12.0!!! The joys of gastroparesis. Going to so enjoy explaining that to a diabetic consultant next Monday who probably knows nothing about Gastroparesis.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and apologies for a very round 7.0!
Went out for work birthday meal last night and resisted dessert. That doesn't happen often!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.7 for me this morning.

Weather is dreadful here today - raining and nithering!!  Its days like this that are made for retirement - I can sit by the radiator and watch what it is doing knowing that if I don't want to go out I don't have to!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me and a dank day here too but my son is determined to drag me out. He wants fish and chips! Eek!


----------



## Northerner

I was 8.0 this morning  This is due to the fact that I woke last night, felt a little on the low side so ate 4 jelly babies (without testing), still felt low after about 20 minutes so tested - 2.1  Decided to get up, had two more JBs and a slice of cheese on toast. I've got a tenuous theory about these impossible lows, but I'm not convinced, might run it past you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Is that why you've got a new avatar northie 'cos you're sick as a pig with these hypos! 

Hope you get them sorted, they must be scary!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Is that why you've got a new avatar northie 'cos you're sick as a pig with these hypos!
> 
> Hope you get them sorted, they must be scary!


It's scary that I can eat 4 JBs and still be 2.1 twenty minutes later  Although I was actually able to function very well, my thought processes weren't really affected and I just 'knew' that I was a little low - partly because the woman's voice on the radio was really annoying me, which is one of my signals! 

I really loved this woolly pig picture, so had to change to it!


----------



## Amigo

Glad you have such good awareness northerner and can function well enough to sort things. I'm no expert on hypos but when my friend's daughter had a bad one, it was very frightening and she resisted attempts to help her. Really made me realise how serious these things can be! 

Oh I like the new piggie!


----------



## Robin

Looking forward to you revealing your theory, Northerner, I love a good mystery.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

A good morning to all. 7.4 for me after a peak of 9.1 @ 5:00


----------



## Robin

Good morning everyone. 6.8 for me. Looks like a steadier night, Northerner? 
A sort of reverse Dawn Phenomenon, then, Khskel!


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 4.6 here. It's chucking it down and cold too. Roll on the weekend (sunshine on the way apparently). Come on, Northie, what's this 'tenuous theory'?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a better 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all  
3.9 for me this morning - slightly low but I've started a new exercise regime recently, so to be expected. 
Have great days all!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning my luvvies! 6.6 for me.  Had a strange one yesterday.  6.9 before dinner (unusually high!) and dropped to 5.4 2 hours after. Has beef stew with 1 new potato (over my Brothers, he insists on potatoes with everything) and berries & melon with extra thick double cream for pud.  Also had a whisky mac which was lovely.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 
Still very good readings Mark. Could it be the error margin making your pre meal reading abit higher? Though sometimes strange things happen don't they!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Could be an error. Did wash my hands before testing but could be a faulty strip. Sometimes I think my meter just makes it up as it goes along.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a crummy night!


----------



## khskel

It's a 5.7 from me this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, 5.6 here today and the hideous cold from hell has really taken hold, having to take a day off work because when I stand up I feel like I'm either going to vomit or faint, this thing actually feels more like mild flu.  I say mild because I've had full blown flu and I'm still emotionally scarred some 20 years later!  Oddly the blood sugar has settled from just unusually high to weirdly peaky now so at least there's that, I was rocking a 10 2 hours after a meal of fish and salad last night 

I will spend all day feeling guilty for not being at work of course, I blame my Mother for instilling a ridiculously strong work ethic in me 

Now about this theory Master Northerner.....


----------



## AJLang

Lots of sympathy KookyCat. I hope that you feel much better very soon.
Absolutely horrible 2.3 for me at 12.30. I had nearly a whole bottle of Lucozade plus a pot of Gluco juice and it still took me 40 minutes to get to 6.5. I also cancelled my extended bolus which had two hours left on it so I wasn't surprised to wake up at 16.1 this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 today.

I hope you start to feel better soon KookyC ,don't feel guilty for being poorly!
I hope your levels run more smoothly today Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Flower


----------



## Lynn Davies

Budge up on the step Flower - I am joining you on the 7 step this morning.

Kooky - hope you feel better soon.  Look on the bright side - its cold today and you don't have to go out!

Amanda - hope things settle down for you.


----------



## Robin

6.1 today. Get well soon, kooky.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I'm a bit higher on the 7 step - 7.3 for me today. I was 6.0 before bed, but had a couple of Belvita biscuits to try and thwart the impossible hypo - looks like I didn't need to  Theory will be put forward for peer review shortly...

KookyCat, I really hope you are feeling much better very soon, sounds miserable


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning folks. 6.9 today. I really should do my bloods as soon as I wake up but forget to bring my meter to bed.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me! Have a great weekend everyone!

Get well soon kooky!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.6 here. 
Hope you feel better soon Kooky xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning, 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.8 today.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.
5.8 this morning (and  post op TBR down to 120%. Yippeeee)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I was 3.1 this morning, and that's a pre-breakfast reading rather than a FTF one, so I dread to think what it was in the night.  Not suprisingly I woke up with a very nasty headache


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I was 3.1 this morning, and that's a pre-breakfast reading rather than a FTF one, so I dread to think what it was in the night.  Not suprisingly I woke up with a very nasty headache


Sorry to hear this Juliet  Hope you have a better night tonight


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Thanks, Alan - so do I!

I hope you've recovered from the bug you had the other day.


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thanks, Alan - so do I!
> 
> I hope you've recovered from the bug you had the other day.


Yes thank you, it never really materialised into anything!


----------



## Lorraine hunt

3.9 this morning, bit low for me in morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a very shaky clammy 2.9.  Thank goodness I put my temporary basal rate down to 70% last night.  I never did work out what caused those high levels that lasted over a fortnight but it has certainly disappeared now.  Levels are being so annoying just before my diabetes hospital appointment.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.6 again today, hope you all have a great weekend.  Hope you're recovering from that low level AJ .  This cold is the devil itself I do believe, so I shan't be upset when it packs up its kit bag and moves along, not upset at all


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat.  The trembling shakes have just finished so I'm going back to bed  So sorry that you haven't got rid of your cold yet.  I hope you manage to have a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 6.2 step please Northerner


----------



## Bloden

Hi y'all. 5.6 for me. We've been promised sunshine and WARMTH today...so it's a boring old laundry day today. Mount SmellyOldUndies has snow on the summit (it's a big wash pile!). Hope you all have something nicer planned.


----------



## Robin

5.1 for me, after an alcohol related low and consequent fruit pastilles at 3 am! ( was only 2 glasses of wine last evening, honest)


----------



## khskel

A steady away 6.4 for me following a steady away night of a slight dip in the early hours then a slight rise.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 7.2 for me today. Nothing exciting planned for today, a bit of shopping and get laundry done.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.8 this morning. Let's see if I can keep it more on the level today.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me 

Hope you feel better as the day progresses AJ


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me this morning after a nice lay in 

Stitch!  Just noticed your new profile picture of you in your summer plumage - looking good


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a lovely 5.2 house special today! Yippee!


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> A steady away 6.4 for me following a steady away night of a slight dip in the early hours then a slight rise.


...and then I go and spoil it all by dropping to 4.8 after 2 hours. 4.6 after 2 gluco tabs. Keeps you on your toes this D lark. Enjoy your saturday everybody.


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.3 for me this morning after a nice lay in
> 
> Stitch!  Just noticed your new profile picture of you in your summer plumage - looking good



Thanks Lynn, that was taken in California last October, we took a drive along the Pacific coast highway and this was in the Malibu area. It was about 100 degrees that day.


----------



## Pine Marten

Ooh California! I took my two younger kids to San Diego & LA a couple of times - I loved California, sunny, safe for families...we had a good holiday


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a lovely 5.2 house special today! Yippee!


Congratulations!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 after a long lay in. 
Hope the cold goes soon Kooky and hope you feel better as the day goes on Amanda


----------



## Stitch147

I've been twice, for the 50th and 60th anniversary of Disneyland. Last October was my OH first time to California and we had a fantastic time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 3.9 at 1.30am 19.1 at 5.30am


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 3.9 at 1.30am 19.1 at 5.30am


Grrr!!! Sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things stabilise as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today.

Amanda - hope things settle down to a good level soon xx


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks a snotty 7.0 this morning, a ruddy whole number on top of feeling like chewed up leather, grr   I think I've gone to the dark side, very grumpy one minute, practically psychotic the next.  If you see me coming for the love of God run


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.2 to start Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

I hope you can get your BGs on a more even keel, AJ.

Oooo, California. Went 25 years ago (!!) for ten days - fab holiday!

I'm staying out of your way today, Kooks!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.8 for me.  Exactly the same as when I went to bed.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 6.8 for me.  Exactly the same as when I went to bed.


Now that's what I call stability!
5.3 for me on this blustery morning.


----------



## Amigo

For kooky's fragile state I'm glad it's not a whole number! A 6.9 for me even though I was 6.5 at 7pm last night and haven't eaten since.  Naughty liver!


----------



## khskel

Amanda I hope things settle down. 5.7 for me after a bedtime 11.1. Ill advised pizza AND doughballs. Just too much.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone


----------



## Lorraine hunt

5.8 for today


----------



## SB2015

3.8 this morning.  LoopsLoops


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a not very impressive 7.4. Hope the number sooths you a little though Kooky. 
So sorry you're having a rotten time too Amanda xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.7 today, and so far the psychotic mood seems to have died down, feeling much better today despite only blowing blood from one nostril (sorry hope you're not eating brekkie), that's standard for me with a cold given my sinus situation but I always forget how alarming it is for other folk.  Back to work today but it's to be hoped I don't sneeze, that could cause a panic!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

So a vampire could drink your snot, Kookycat? Interesting...


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.1 for me today - Seems we have the same lurgy Kooky.  Wonder how many carbs there is in snot?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A very proud 5.7 for me. Went a little high last night due to an almond Green & Blacks choccy. Dont think it was a dark one. 8.3 ain't too bad I suppose.


----------



## khskel

Nothing listed in carbs and cals under snot. Given that it's bloody perhaps use black pudding as a starting point? Oh yes and it's a 5.3 for me this mornung.


----------



## Stitch147

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, 6.7 today, and so far the psychotic mood seems to have died down, feeling much better today despite only blowing blood from one nostril (sorry hope you're not eating brekkie), that's standard for me with a cold given my sinus situation but I always forget how alarming it is for other folk.  Back to work today but it's to be hoped I don't sneeze, that could cause a panic!



Reading that while eating my porridge with raspberries in!!!! Hope you feel better soon Kooky, try not to sneeze!!!

Budge up Lynn im joining you on the 8.1 step this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning no night time hypos hooray But 11.7 I was dreaming last night that today's diabetes appointment was very fraught.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning no night time hypos hooray But 11.7 I was dreaming last night that today's diabetes appointment was very fraught.


Hope your appointment goes well today. X


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning no night time hypos hooray But 11.7 I was dreaming last night that today's diabetes appointment was very fraught.


Hope all goes well with the appointment Amanda  KookyCat, I'm (somewhat reluctantly) joining you on the 6.7 step this morning  I remember reading once that mucous is full of protein, so unlikely to raise levels much - can't find any pictures in Carbs&Cals...


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou Stitch and Northerner x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 for me. 
Some very descriptive writing here this morning!  
Hope things soon clear up Kooky and Lynn. And good luck with your appt Amanda xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 here and feeling a bit off colour after reading todays snot filled results  
That really is a glaring omission by Carbs&Cals, maybe use something similar like semolina or rice pudding? 
I hope your appointment is useful today Amanda


----------



## Robin

6.1 today, didn't get to my meter before the DP kicked in, was hovering round 3.5-4 at 3am.
Hope the flow stops soon, Kooky. If someone had patented a use for snot, you'd be rich!


----------



## Northerner

Heston has a solution...

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/hestons-mission-impossible/articles/all/edible-snot-recipe


----------



## Amigo

I'm a 6.4 so it's snot so bad! 

Good luck with the appt AJ


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Heston has a solution...
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/hestons-mission-impossible/articles/all/edible-snot-recipe


Eeuw!


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Reading that while eating my porridge with raspberries in!!!! Hope you feel better soon Kooky, try not to sneeze!!!.



Thank goodness I skipped the raspberries today.  Had Blueberries instead.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Eeuw!



Ych a fi! 

Loooove old Heston. He's on here Sunday mornings - even got it noted in my diary so I don't forget. Yesterday was the episode with ears on toast and fingers (finger food!). Now can we PLEASE stop talking about snot - I get plenty of that kind of thing at work!


----------



## Alan.tnh

6.4 this morning, got nurse Wednesday to have HbA1c check, will be my first one since coming out of hospital last month.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> 6.4 this morning, got nurse Wednesday to have HbA1c check, will be my first one since coming out of hospital last month.


Good morning reading Alan  I hope the appointment goes well, let us know how you get on


----------



## Lynn Davies

Northerner said:


> can't find any pictures in Carbs&Cals...



You wanna piccy of snot?  I got loads of it *sniff*


----------



## Pine Marten

No snot here today  but a nice 5.7  ...and after half hour workout just now, a very nice 4.8 after jumbo oats sent it up a bit!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning and a 6.1 today too, budge up then Northerner, Like it or not I'm sitting next to you.  It'll be fun, what with the garlic I ate yesterday, and the sound of a sludge pump rumbling gently in the rain, followed shortly afterwards with screams of "more tissues" to stem the epic flow of blood.  It's like a scene from the Texas chainsaw massacre, very soothing of a morning and doubtless the best offer you've had all week


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning and a 6.1 today too, budge up then Northerner, Like it or not I'm sitting next to you.  It'll be fun, what with the garlic I ate yesterday, and the sound of a sludge pump rumbling gently in the rain, followed shortly afterwards with screams of "more tissues" to stem the epic flow of blood.  It's like a scene from the Texas chainsaw massacre, very soothing of a morning and doubtless the best offer you've had all week


I'm in love!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> I'm in love!


Of course, who wouldn't be, I'm not sure why nobody wants to sit next to me on the bus at the moment but I suspect it's my strong allure, they don't think they'll be able to control themselves, that or my infection control zip bag filled with blood soaked tissues


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.

I hope you can stop collecting tissues soon, Kookycat. You don't 'arf get a lot of colds lately. It happened to me the first couple of years working with kids. I'd catch something, lose my voice and need a week off as soon as term started! And that would just be the start... Hope you're feeling better asap!


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.7 here.
> 
> I hope you can stop collecting tissues soon, Kookycat. You don't 'arf get a lot of colds lately. It happened to me the first couple of years working with kids. I'd catch something, lose my voice and need a week off as soon as term started! And that would just be the start... Hope you're feeling better asap!



It's those pesky students bringing all their bugs with them!  Plus the common cold is my nemesis it's the only thing that ever invades these defences, I blame the over enthusiastic ENT department circa 1979, who thought it was a great idea to remove adenoids, tonsils and the lining of the sinuses to combat chronic sinusitis.  Small error in logic was that the adenoids and tonsils are immune barriers to the common cold.....so I swapped chronic sinusitis for several bouts of acute sinus blockage....oh what a picture I paint, such a catch


----------



## khskel

I hope it clears up soon Kooky. A slightly baffling HS for me this morning. Went to bed @ 6.1 which had risen to 9.4 by 02:00. Let's see what the consultant makes of that at clinic this morning but first stop will be retinopathy scan. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hello snotty people. 6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I hope it clears up soon Kooky. A slightly baffling HS for me this morning. Went to bed @ 6.1 which had risen to 9.4 by 02:00. Let's see what the consultant makes of that at clinic this morning but first stop will be retinopathy scan. Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on the HS  Are you still back on the levemir? That's quite a swing for overnight! Hope the scan goes well, should be a bright sunny day today  I'd be interested to hear what your consultant has to say, mine just shakes his head!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today.

Always good to see a House Special khskel even a baffling one! All the best at your appointments.
I really hope your chainsaw massacre of a cold clears off quickly KookyC!


----------



## Robin

5.9 today.
Hope the snotfest leaves you in peace soon, Kooky
Congrats on the HS Khskel and good luck at the clinic.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Congrats on the HS  Are you still back on the levemir? That's quite a swing for overnight! Hope the scan goes well, should be a bright sunny day today  I'd be interested to hear what your consultant has to say, mine just shakes his head!


Got my shades ready and brother in law recruited as driver. Been trying the Levemir again at low doses 4 units at about 8 pm to see if I can smooth the overnights out without leaving much active during the day but without success so far.


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all. a pleasant 7.1 for me today. The reduced does of metformin hasnt had any adverse effects on my BG levels, reduce dose by 1 more tablet from tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Couldn't manage a HS for my Diaversary I'm afraid but a respectable 6.7! 

 Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. 
Great to see the HS Khskel and good luck with your appointments today. 
Oh dear Kooky Sounds like the colds snot getting any better yet (see what I did there!)
Some great results this morning!


----------



## Lindarose

Happy Diaversary Amigo!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks and a special good morning to fellow snotty *sniff* - a 6.5 for me today!  Where did that come from


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning - been v poorly in hospital so not posted recently. Yesterday I had real trouble staying above 3.5. Had a glucose drink, 15 mins later, 3.5 then another test immediately said 3.7 so had another drink. Finally went to 4.1 and the senior sister said to just wait and hope it gets higher. Four hours later I was back to 3.4! I feel shocking this morning after all that but at least I'm a7.2


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear you were in hospital Rosie. Hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that you have not been very well Rosie. Hope you are feeling better and back to normal levels soon. XXX


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh Rosie!  Hope you feel better soon.  At least you have a good number today xx


----------



## Alan.tnh

Sorry to hear that Rosie, hope it stays up and you feel better soon.
I was 6.7 this morning, decided to do a test pre and post walk, 9.4 prior and just returned from an hours walk and im 7.2, sitting down now with a cup of tea and a handful of nuts.


----------



## Lindarose

Get better soon Rosie xx


----------



## Robin

Gosh, Rosie, that's a long time to be low. Hope you are on the mend and feel better soon.


----------



## Northerner

Really sorry to hear this Rosie  It's horrible when your levels refuse to come up, and you wonder where all that carb is going  I hope things settle for you and that you feel much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Sorry to hear that Rosie, hope it stays up and you feel better soon.
> I was 6.7 this morning, decided to do a test pre and post walk, 9.4 prior and just returned from an hours walk and im 7.2, sitting down now with a cup of tea and a handful of nuts.


Sounds good Alan!


----------



## Amigo

Sending get stabilised soon hugs Rosie! x


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning - been v poorly in hospital so not posted recently. Yesterday I had real trouble staying above 3.5. Had a glucose drink, 15 mins later, 3.5 then another test immediately said 3.7 so had another drink. Finally went to 4.1 and the senior sister said to just wait and hope it gets higher. Four hours later I was back to 3.4! I feel shocking this morning after all that but at least I'm a7.2



Poor you, Rosie. I hope you're home and better asap.


----------



## AJLang

Rosiecarmel I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope that you feel better soon.
3.5 for me but it didn't go this low until 5.30am - which to me means that I don't need to change my basals in the early hours of the morning by too much


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.9 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.7 step please Northerner.

I hope things settle for you Rosie and you start to feel better soon


----------



## khskel

Another HS for me after nocturnal oatcakes. I hope you have a better day Rosie. Up and at 'em everyone.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today and a reduction in snot and blood soaked tissues so there's hope for a snot free future   Still I'm sure you're all glad you're not on my step this morning since the Vanilla perfume is not masking the overwhelming eau d'garlic from the large amounts of garlic I've been eating to ward off the vampires, oh and someone said it was good for snot calming too.

Rosie hope you're feeling better today, Lynn keep evacuating the snot stock piles and relief will come .  Hope everyone has a good day today, wrap up warm folks


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.3 here - oops! Overdid my bedtime snack.  Soon have it down again...dim prob!


----------



## Robin

4.1 for me, not a trace of the dawn phenom, it's gone on holiday.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.2 for me today.

Kooky - glad your snot is drying up at last.  I had a better night with little or no sneezing.  Not quite as snotty this morning so things are on the improve.  Need some more Vicks though.  Wonder if they do buckets of it?


----------



## Lindarose

Morning folks  and glad the snots are on the decline! A 7.3 today after a very nice girls meal out!


----------



## Alan.tnh

5.6 my lowest result in 30 days since I started taking readings, off to see nurse today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me.

Nice reading Alan...hope your appt goes well.

Get well soon Kooky and Rosie.


----------



## Stitch147

Oooops 9.2 for me this morning. I had a stir fry last night and went a bit mad on the noodles!!! But I really really fancied the. Lesson learnt!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today - as I was 6.5 before bed I can't complain!


----------



## KookyCat

Good work Northerner, now that's stability for you   A [whispers with a shudder] 6.0 today, but I'm looking forward to a weekend without snot so I choose to ignore it


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Good work Northerner, now that's stability for you   A [whispers with a shudder] 6.0 today, but I'm looking forward to a weekend without snot so I choose to ignore it


Glad to hear that the torrents of blood and snot cascading down the slopes of Manchester are subsiding in their intensity, KookyCat, I hope you have a splendid weekend free of afflictions!


----------



## khskel

Not quite 3 house specials in a row 5.3 for me. this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Alan.tnh said:


> 5.6 my lowest result in 30 days since I started taking readings, off to see nurse today.


Nicely done, Alan.

Morning all. 7.6 here. Oh no, rain again!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 5.8 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.4 for me this morning.  My snot seems to be on the wane as well Kooky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some great numbers this morning - well done Alan.   Hope your appointment goes well today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147

After a day of highs yesterday starting with my 9.2, then 10, then 10.4, then 7.4 and a 7.6 after dinner (don't know what caused my highs yesterday, I just hope its not where I am reducing the metformin) I seem to be back to normal today. So budge up Northerner I'm sharing the 6.5 step with you today.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning! 5.8 for me.


Fabulous number Mark!


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all! 
5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Not quite 3 house specials in a row 5.3 for me. this morning.


Proves your meter isn't stuck  Great number to wake on! Did you know that meters contain tiny moles that work out that number for you? (A bit of an epic, this one )

 

Once upon a time
In a little earthen hole,
Lived a tiny little creature
Whose name was Milly Mole.

She had a thousand cousins who,
If laid limb to limb,
Could fill a litre measuring jug
Right up to the brim!

Their life was one of tedium
Within the mole-filled lands,
Until one day they chanced upon
A scientist wringing his hands.

He said, ‘My goodness, look at you!
You’re just the perfect size
For me to measure sugar voles –
I can’t believe my eyes!’

‘What do you mean?’ said Milly Mole
And all her cousins too,
‘We’d never even heard of sugar voles
Till we met you!’

‘Let me explain’, the scientist said,
‘And all will soon be clear.
The sugar voles live in the blood
And are a source of fear.’

‘They like to live in people’s cells
But sometimes can’t get in
Because they need to wear a coat
Of shiny insulin.’

‘There are some people who produce
Some droplets of this stuff
But as their cells have sticky doors
It’s never quite enough’

‘For some, their poor old Pancreas
Has given up the ghost,
And they produce no insulin
For when they need it most.’

‘The sugar voles remain outside
And there their numbers grow,
But if they cannot count them all,
The people never know.’

‘There used to be a way if they
Could pee upon a stick –
But it wasn’t very sociable,
And it wasn’t very quick!’

‘And so I’ve made a meter which,
With just a drop of blood,
Can count up all the sugar voles,
Or, at least it could…’

‘I need something to live inside
And, when the blood comes in,
To count how many sugar voles
Can balance on a pin!’

‘And when you know, dear Milly Mole,
How many voles you’ve seen,
Why, then you’d type the number up
And show it on a screen!’

‘The people then would know the truth,
And they could make a start
To save their kidneys, eyes and limbs,
And hopefully, their heart!’

Well, Milly and her family
Said they could hardly wait
To help the humans count their voles –
They thought it would be great!

So, when you take that drop of blood
And place it on the meter,
Remember please, the Milly Moles –
A thousand to the litre!


----------



## Stitch147

I love that one. I wish I had the skills/brains to write lovely poems like that.


----------



## Robin

I love your Milly Mole poem, Northie. 
4.9 this morning and the sun is out again. That's two mornings running.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I love that one. I wish I had the skills/brains to write lovely poems like that.


Thanks Stitch, it's one of the first ones I wrote after diagnosis  Diabetes must have sparked something in me!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 after a very late shift. 
Great poem Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.6 after a very late shift.
> Great poem Northerner


Thanks Lindarose  Great number, well done! Get some well-deserved rest!


----------



## khskel

Looks like a morning of pretty good numbers. Let' see what the rest of the day brings


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 Milly Moles for me today -apologies for any whole number distress KookyC !


----------



## Alan.tnh

5.9 today, I'm on a roll. good mtg with Nurse yesterday she was really pleased with my 30 day avg of 7.9 (so am I) I go back for my HbA1c 14/3


----------



## Amigo

They quickly counted up 6.6 for me this morning the M&M's....just love the poem northerner! My husband loves to hear them too (even as a confirmed poetry hater!) lol


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a lovely jubbly 5.0 this morning . I've had a few odd numbers recently, which I'll query in a new thread rather than derailing this one.


----------



## SlowRunner

4.2 this morning!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> 4.2 this morning!


Living on the edge @SlowRunner !

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.5 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 9.5 here - it seems I don't need a bedtime snack after a pre-dinner walk...Oooops! 

Lots of weather forecast for the weekend here - wind, rain, hail, snow, storms...batten down the hatches.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.9 today and down to a rivulet of bloody snot, oh the joy.  Lynn the rivulet stage is positively euphoric


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.9 today and down to a rivulet of bloody snot, oh the joy.  Lynn the rivulet stage is positively euphoric


I'd hate to see your pillow cases! Glad to hear your river's running dry, Kooks, and in time for the weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.8 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 4.6 at 6.30 am but already 6.2 an hour later, it's going to be a DP morning, I'd like to stay in bed and finish my morning cuppa, but I need to get up and get Bolus in quick. ( needless to say I never remember to bring the pen up to bed with me )


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! 6.2 today, highest I've had all week!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a groundhog 4.0 for me, I'll give my meter a gentle shake to wake it up - not too much though!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning my diabetic family (as I'm now refering to you all!) a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Should have got up earlier! That's  a Dawn Phenom and a half!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.4 again for me today.

Kooky - snot very much on the wane for me today - still blocked up but able to breath again!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.2 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Have a happy weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me. Have a happy weekend everyone


You too Amigo!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a lovely house special 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a lovely house special 5.2 today


Fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today, after a bedtime 5.9 - nice and steady!


----------



## khskel

5.3 from me this morning


----------



## Bloden

My post doesn't seem to have appeared, so here we go again...a 6.0 for me (no bedtime snack!).

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Impressive readings everyone!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me. 

Have a well behaved diabetes weekend everyone


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> My post doesn't seem to have appeared, so here we go again...a 6.0 for me (no bedtime snack!).
> 
> Have a great weekend.


I've just spotted it hiding in the basal/Bolus thread, Bloden. it was obviously scared of Kooky. *puts tin hat on* I was 5.0 this morning.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me this morning. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## AJLang

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. 3.2 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 and a sleep in for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning everyone.  Only just got out of bed, and 5.7.  I was a bit naughty last night.  Had a few too many Brandy's. I don't remember much, but I know I was 5.5 before bed so wife shoved a chocolate in my mouth to make sure I didn't hypo overnight.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 5.5 today, the same as bedtime reading last night


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning everyone.  Only just got out of bed, and 5.7.  I was a bit naughty last night.  Had a few too many Brandy's. I don't remember much, but I know I was 5.5 before bed so wife shoved a chocolate in my mouth to make sure I didn't hypo overnight.


In the past I have often noticed that my blood sugar levels have been on the low side after a session the night before  All donw to liver abuse, I guess  



Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a nice 5.5 today, the same as bedtime reading last night


That's terrific Pine Marten!


----------



## Mini-Vicki

3.4 for me this morning  
Having Jelly Babies at 5am is not my favourite way to start the day! 

Hope you're all having good weekends


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone.  3am I was 5.0 at 5.50am I was 19.6!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner and everyone.  3am I was 5.0 at 5.50am I was 19.6!!


Grrr!!! Stupid diabetes!  Hope you stabilise through the day


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner.  I can really feel this high level, including the much hated high sugar thirst.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks a house special 5.2 today looks like the basal might have stabilised for a few days now....wonder if it'll stick this time


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7 for me today - sorry kooky - I will try and do better tomorrow

Blooming 'eck AJ!  What were you dreaming about!


----------



## AJLang

I know Lynn!! The spike on the Libre is certainly something to see! This is it nearly two hours after my correction.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you manage to get your levels down AJ. Morning all. 8.3 for me today. I havent reduced my metformin dose anymore as I've had a few unexplained high numbers recently. Gonna give it another week and see what happens.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi guys! 5.7 for me this morning. This time not alcohol induced.


----------



## Robin

Budge up, Mark, 5.7 for me too, also not alcohol induced!


----------



## Lynn Davies

At least its going the right way AJ!


----------



## khskel

Snap Northie, 5.8 here too.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning....hope you get stabilised AJ

I'm just racing off to hospital because my mother has had a fall and paramedics called


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me this morning....hope you get stabilised AJ
> 
> I'm just racing off to hospital because my mother has had a fall and paramedics called


Oh no! I hope there's nothing broken or anything


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all and a lay in and 6.4


----------



## Lindarose

I actually tried to do a  and using left hand as drinking coffee pressed send too quickly!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I actually tried to do a  and using left hand as drinking coffee pressed send too quickly!


Great number Lindarose


----------



## EmmyBuzz

I seem to finally be reaching better morning levels after reducing my lantus down to 10 units at my appointment on Thursday so today I was pleasantly surprised to be at 7.7


----------



## Northerner

EmmyBuzz said:


> I seem to finally be reaching better morning levels after reducing my lantus down to 10 units at my appointment on Thursday so today I was pleasantly surprised to be at 7.7


Good news EmmyBuzz


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I've just spotted it hiding in the basal/Bolus thread, Bloden. it was obviously scared of Kooky. *puts tin hat on* I was 5.0 this morning.


Thanks, Robin. Must've had a senior moment!

Morning all. 8.8 here.

How's your mum,Amigo? Hope she's ok.


----------



## khskel

Happy leap day. 4.4 for me. Must have been the gardening yesterday


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.1 today after a bolus malfunction last night, well brain malfunction I think, I under bolused then had a do I don't I flap about correcting before bed, not sure the night time hypo fear will ever leave me.  That Lantus has emotionally scarred me   Interestingly I didn't correct it and still not too high....I think Patty probably brought her big guns out, least she'll be quiet for a bit now, it took her months to build up that little emergency treasure of insulin


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning. 5.8 for me on this very frosty morning.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me this morning.

Went for a walk again yesterday.  Walked for half an hour with no stops - still had the muscle aches in my legs but nothing that made me stop.  Things must be on the up!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.6 for me this morning.
> 
> Went for a walk again yesterday.  Walked for half an hour with no stops - still had the muscle aches in my legs but nothing that made me stop.  Things must be on the up!


Excellent Lynn!  

5.9 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 to start the week.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3. Seem to see that number a lot!
Hope your mum is doing ok Amigo.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry Kooky......... 8 for me this morning. Got to work and discovered that Id forgotten all my diabetes stuff, tablets and meter, they are sitting on my sofa. Luckily enough I have spare tablets in my desk drawer but feel lost without my meter. I'll just have to keep an eye on how I feel during the day. Ive even got a Lidl protein roll for lunch today, was going to see the effect it has on me!!! Is it weird that I feel lost without my meter?


----------



## Robin

And a massive 9.4 for me today, even by 6.30am. Libre shows a steady rise from 3am. No idea, unless the Diabetes Fairy is on the loose again.


----------



## Amigo

A surprising 6.2 for me after a rough day yesterday when my levels shot up with stress (and an impending chest infection) and stayed there! 

Mum is in hospital, thankfully nothing broken but a severe infection and doesn't know if she's on this earth or Fuller's! Thanks for your best wishes Northerner and Linda x


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> A surprising 6.2 for me after a rough day yesterday when my levels shot up with stress (and an impending chest infection) and stayed there!
> 
> Mum is in hospital, thankfully nothing broken but a severe infection and doesn't know if she's on this earth or Fuller's! Thanks for your best wishes Northerner and Linda x


Glad your Mum's in one piece, Amigo, and hopefully her infection will be treated and you can get back to normal.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry Kooky......... 8 for me this morning. Got to work and discovered that Id forgotten all my diabetes stuff, tablets and meter, they are sitting on my sofa. Luckily enough I have spare tablets in my desk drawer but feel lost without my meter. I'll just have to keep an eye on how I feel during the day. Ive even got a Lidl protein roll for lunch today, was going to see the effect it has on me!!! Is it weird that I feel lost without my meter?


Not weird at all Stitch! It's become part of the pattern of your life, so you really notice when you can't test! I imagine your levels will be fine though, as you seem pretty settled, but a shame you can't test the effects of the roll today - better luck tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A surprising 6.2 for me after a rough day yesterday when my levels shot up with stress (and an impending chest infection) and stayed there!
> 
> Mum is in hospital, thankfully nothing broken but a severe infection and doesn't know if she's on this earth or Fuller's! Thanks for your best wishes Northerner and Linda x


Hope today is calmer for you Amigo, and that your Mum responds well to treatment and is back home very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Mark Parrott

Talking about the high protein rolls, when I first tried them, my mmols were up by 2.5, but now they rarely get me up by more than 1 mmol.  I'm assuming that's down to control.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Glad your mum has nothing broken Amigo - hope she responds quickly to the treatment.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks everyone! I was interested to see her evening meal when I went in last night. An array of white bread sandwiches, biscuits, crisps and a jelly.

I did wonder at what point they were going to check her records and meds to see she is diabetic! She wasn't able to give much info but I thought the metformin might have given it away.

Care excellent apart from that however. They have a hard job.


----------



## Mark Parrott

And i bet it's not sugar free jelly.


----------



## khskel

White rabbits. A 5.8 from me this blustery morning


----------



## Bloden

Pinch, punch, first of the month, no return! 

Morning all. Happy Saint David's Day. Hope the daffs are out where you live (they've come n gone here already thanks to the crazy weather).

8.8 here - up with the Lantus, methinks.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning white rabbits, a 5.9 today, and rain, rain, rain!

Amigo glad your mum is OK, hope she improves quickly


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Pinch and a punch and a new month House Special for me, woohoo


----------



## Robin

Congrats on the HS, Flower, I just missed one, at 5.3. Wet wet wet here today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Happy St Davids day - 7.6 again for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.1 for me today. Its miserable in central london today. Walk to office wasnt nice but I still done it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Went to bed at 5.7 woke up ten hours later at 5.2


----------



## Amigo

I've picked up the serious gastric bug at the hospital. Feeling really poorly and projectile vomiting all night. 

As a result, a nasty 9.6 this morning even though I've not eaten since 6pm last night 
Just hope I don't end up in hospital too!


----------



## Mini-Vicki

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Went to bed at 5.7 woke up ten hours later at 5.2


_Exactly _the same before bed and waking result for me today - although only 6 hours sleep for me. 

Hope you feel better soon Amigo xx

Have great days everyone!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good rainy morning! 5.7 for me. Getting a few 5's recently.

Get well soon Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits, Spring has sprung! (dull, wet and miserable! )

6.0 for me today


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> I've picked up the serious gastric bug at the hospital. Feeling really poorly and projectile vomiting all night.
> 
> As a result, a nasty 9.6 this morning even though I've not eaten since 6pm last night
> Just hope I don't end up in hospital too!


Oh, Amigo, I hope you're OK. ( Nasty places, hospitals, OH and I both picked up colds from one of the doctors last time we had to visit hospital for an appointment.) With your medical history, I realise this can be very serious for you.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Robin and other well wishers.

You're right, normally something like this just takes its course but I can't rely on that happening.

At least I'm keeping water down but high BG's scare me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a pinch and a punch to all  A 6.9 for me today. 
Great to see the HS's and all round good numbers. 
So sorry you're poorly Amigo. Understand your worries. It's bad enough even getting the damn bug without the extra worries you have to deal with. Hope you're soon feeling well xx


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks Robin and other well wishers.
> 
> You're right, normally something like this just takes its course but I can't rely on that happening.
> 
> At least I'm keeping water down but high BG's scare me


It can be very scary, I hope you recover quickly @Amigo, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today. Quite a surprise, actually, as I was 9.2 before bed - my highest for ages and totally my fault due to an unnecessary packet of crisps on top of an apple that I had to treat a 3.8 mid-evening  I didn't want to risk any kind of correction, looks like a wise move!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 6.6 today not bad considering yesterday's sugar fest.  Basal down this morning, jelly babies strung around neck, wrist, stuffed down socks, bra and any other nook I can find.  Last day at work today till Tuesday, having a bit of a break yay


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A nice round 5.0 for me. Think that's my lowest waking reading.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone.  Amigo I hope that you are feeling better day.  KookyCat I'm sorry to hear that you had those problems with hypos.  I hope that today is a better day today.
3.7 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me. Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! A nice round 5.0 for me. Think that's my lowest waking reading.


Looking good, Mark.

Morning everyone. 7.5 here  after a banging hypo in the middle of the night, ouch!

Hope you're feeling better today, Amigo. Enjoy your break, Kooks!


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! A nice round 5.0 for me. Think that's my lowest waking reading.


Wow! That's amazing Mark!


----------



## Flower

Good morning an on the edge 3.9 today.
Enjoy your days off KookyC, I hope things are getting better for you Amigo 

Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to discuss the plan to try and attach my collapsed ankle  to my leg.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.

Brilliant number Mark - well done


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here and the prospect of more rain and wind. no chance of a gardening hypo today!


----------



## Stitch147

Budge up Lynn, 7.3 for me today too.

Hope your appointment goes well today Flower.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks to all the well wishers, most appreciated.

I haven't tested yet because I haven't the energy to get up but feeling better than yesterday. Apparently I've contracted a virulent form of the norovirus which has swept through my mum's housing community. Some are very ill with it.

It doesn't play nice with diabetes I'm afraid and yesterday I could only watch helplessly as my levels rose even though I couldn't eat (a slice of toast all day). Hardly dare test this morning so fingers crossed! 

Best wishes to Flower and everyone with their own challenges today.


----------



## SB2015

Oops. 8.8
Maybe the bag co chocolate buttons last night weren't a good idea.
However sometimes I just need some chocolate.

I smiled while I ate them so at least I used up some of the calories.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and is there room for another bottom on the 7.3 step?  
Mark that's a fantastic reading. I'm so impressed with your continually good readings.
Amigo hopefully the worse is over now and you will feel better as the day goes on. 
Good luck Flower with today's appointment


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good job its a big step! 

Amigo - hope you feel better as the day goes along xx

I have my Thyroid review this morning so we shall see what is happening on that front.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lindarose said:


> Mark that's a fantastic reading. I'm so impressed with your continually good readings.


Thanks. My readings tend to stay between 5 & 7.5 all day. It's been a long time since I reached 8.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks to all the well wishers, most appreciated.
> 
> I haven't tested yet because I haven't the energy to get up but feeling better than yesterday. Apparently I've contracted a virulent form of the norovirus which has swept through my mum's housing community. Some are very ill with it.
> 
> It doesn't play nice with diabetes I'm afraid and yesterday I could only watch helplessly as my levels rose even though I couldn't eat (a slice of toast all day). Hardly dare test this morning so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best wishes to Flower and everyone with their own challenges today.


Oh that's horrible   I hope you are feeling much better very soon!

Hope the appointment goes well Flower


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Oh that's horrible   I hope you are feeling much better very soon!
> 
> Hope the appointment goes well Flower



Thanks northerner, much appreciated. Thankfully, I've just tested and it was 6.7 so fingers crossed I'm over the worst of it!


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you feel better soon Amigo. X


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning - been v poorly in hospital so not posted recently. Yesterday I had real trouble staying above 3.5. Had a glucose drink, 15 mins later, 3.5 then another test immediately said 3.7 so had another drink. Finally went to 4.1 and the senior sister said to just wait and hope it gets higher. Four hours later I was back to 3.4! I feel shocking this morning after all that but at least I'm a7.2


How are you doing now Rosie? Hope you are on the mend and feeling much better


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> How are you doing now Rosie? Hope you are on the mend and feeling much better


OOOh, I was just thinking about Rosie earlier, in a 'people we haven't heard from recently' way. I hope everything's going Ok for you, Rosie.


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh dear, I hope Rosie and Amigo feel better soon xx.

A nice 5.3 this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.4 today.

Amigo and Rosie hope you're both feeling much better today, and Flower hope that appointment went Ok


----------



## AJLang

A lousy 18.0 this morning - as usual careful carb counting.  According to the Libre I had good numbers until 3am when it started to climb and climb again.


----------



## khskel

Oops AJ I hope things settle down . 6.2 for me after anocturnal pre emptive oatcake.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to discuss the plan to try and attach my collapsed ankle  to my leg.



Hope it goes well, Flower.

Morning fab folks. 6.3 here. 

Stop sending me UK's rain please. There's little soggy doggy paw prints all over the house!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> A lousy 18.0 this morning - as usual careful carb counting.  According to the Libre I had good numbers until 3am when it started to climb and climb again.


That's a hell of a DP, AJ. I hope you manage to get your BG down asap.

Poor you, Amigo. Don't forget to keep hydrated...and Get Well Soon.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning everyone - 7.5 for me today.

Oh AJ - hope it settles down for you today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Khskel, Bloden and Lynn. I just can't forecast what is going to happen from one morning to the next. Yesterday I was hypo, the day before a perfect 5.2.


----------



## Flower

Morning  6.8 for me today.

Thank you all for your well wishes  My appointment went ok, I have a penciled in date for the operation to try and save my leg in 7 weeks after I have taken a cocktail of anitbiotics for 6 weeks to kill a bone infection. I am exceedingly scared as we talked about the difficult decisions I may have to make if nothing heals again or it gets infected then in a complete mad moment I watched part of the operation on youtube - what on earth was I thinking!!!!  - Why did I ever think that was going to be a sensible thing to do? Stupid Flower 

I hope your levels smooth out today Amanda and stop sending you up and down the D rollercoaster


----------



## Lynn Davies

I don't know about Stupid Flower - blooming brave if you ask me - youtube can be the devil's spawn if you ask me!!!

Fingers crossed for the Antibiotics kill off the infection.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Flower I'm glad that the appointment went well for you but not at all surprised that you're scared. I'm glad that you've got time to make decisions. I hope that you are able to keep yourself focused on nice things between now and the surgery, although I know that is easier said than done x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. 5.9 for me. Yesterday, all my before meal readings were 5.0! Thought my meter was stuck.

Hope everything goes ok for you Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Fingers crossed for you flower, now ban yourself from videos like that on youtube, just stick to cats to funny things!!! Hope you get your levels down AJ.

A 7.3 for me again today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.4 today 
Difficult times Flower but hoping things improve with antibiotics xx


----------



## Northerner

{{{HUGS}}} Flower, hope those antibiotics do their stuff 

A somewhat elevated 7.4 for me today, and sneezing and sniffling


----------



## shirley

Have to report a 5.2 this morning after being low all night and jelly babies.  Caused by my overreaction I think.  Jamie went to his youth club and I think that someone gave him tea with sugar.  He was nearly 11 when he got home and I think I overcorrected.   So stayed up watching catch up tv until 1.30 when his levels started to rise and again at 5 to check when he was back low again.    Not a good day today as we are in hospital looking at his blood levels which have always been low (problems with white blood cells etc and platelets) but have gone more alarmingly low.   Hoping it is a blip but will get immediate results and have appointment with Haematologist.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Have to report a 5.2 this morning after being low all night and jelly babies.  Caused by my overreaction I think.  Jamie went to his youth club and I think that someone gave him tea with sugar.  He was nearly 11 when he got home and I think I overcorrected.   So stayed up watching catch up tv until 1.30 when his levels started to rise and again at 5 to check when he was back low again.    Not a good day today as we are in hospital looking at his blood levels which have always been low (problems with white blood cells etc and platelets) but have gone more alarmingly low.   Hoping it is a blip but will get immediate results and have appointment with Haematologist.


I hope the appointment goes well shirley


----------



## Amigo

How I feel for what you're going through Flower. I can only send immense best wishes to you in your challenge.
Sorry to hear of your misbehaving levels too AJ. Best wishes to Shirley and son, it must be so hard being a parent and managing this. Hope the appointment goes well.

I'm a much better 6.4 this morning and the virus has headed South with a vengeance but it's preferable to the other end! It's made me realise how helpless it is to watch your levels rise without food and be totally unable to prevent them! 

Like they say, when you get to the end of your rope, hang on tight!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I'm a much better 6.4 this morning and the virus has headed South with a vengeance but it's preferable to the other end! It's made me realise how helpless it is to watch your levels rise without food and be totally unable to prevent them!
> 
> Like they say, when you get to the end of your rope, hang on tight!


It's pretty scary even when you can do something about it - when I was really ill a couple of years ago I couldn't eat or drink without it coming straight back. Although I could keep levels under control with insulin to some extent, I was scared in case I overdid it and ended up having a hypo that I wouldn't be able to treat  Illness and diabetes are never a good mix


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning.  (No chocolate buttons last night!!)


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> It's pretty scary even when you can do something about it - when I was really ill a couple of years ago I couldn't eat or drink without it coming straight back. Although I could keep levels under control with insulin to some extent, I was scared in case I overdid it and ended up having a hypo that I wouldn't be able to treat  Illness and diabetes are never a good mix



Yes I was thinking of that as I typed it northerner. I can see why dehydration and inability to keep food and drink down would quickly land diabetics in hospital. It made me grateful I could test too because with a knackered immune system, I needed to watch how bad it could get!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Great that you've got a 6.1 Northerner.  4.7 for me so I'm having a little bit of Lucozade and going back to bed for an hour or two


----------



## khskel

It's a bit white outside 4.8 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.9 here...Dawn, you little devil! Sneaking up on me with your bloomin' Phenomenon. 

We're shopping for lights ALL day today...will this house reno never end?

Hope all you poorly bunnies are feeling better today. Have a good Friday...!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.5 for me this morning and a bucket full of white stuff falling from the sky


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an annoyingly high 10.4 for me today  Diabetes you are really spoiling me !!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  an annoyingly high 10.4 for me today  Diabetes you are really spoiling me !!


It's ruining me! Good luck with the antibiotics, Flower. Everything crossed here too!


----------



## Stitch147

7.3 for the third day in a row for me. No white stuff here, clear blue skies in Central London this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 6.6 for me. Time for me to come down with something. Very bad chesty cough.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> It's ruining me! Good luck with the antibiotics, Flower. Everything crossed here too!


7.9 here, that Dawn gets everywhere!
Hope the antibiotics work for you, Flower.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 7.1 today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yep, definitely coming down with something. Ache all over. That's the problem with taking sick people to hospital. Catch everything going.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Yep, definitely coming down with something. Ache all over. That's the problem with taking sick people to hospital. Catch everything going.


Ack! Sorry to hear this Mark, I hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Amigo

Hopefully a round 6 this morning (sorry kooky) may mean I've stepped out of the 'dark side' for now! 

Sorry you're crook now Mark...you'll understand the frustrations of the meter misbehaving even when you're not feeding it! It's a


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A very yucky 18.3. Leaving in an hour to go to Moorfields.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. Just about to try 1:20 for my morning ratio.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.9 today, the reduced basal seems to be going well, just need to test how a return to 1:17 goes at lunch (instead of 1:20).  Cripes it's an annoying monster this diabetes.

Hope Moorfields goes Ok AJ, and those with the lurgy feel better soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KokkyCat


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.2 for me. Just about to try 1:20 for my morning ratio.


Wow! My breakfast ratio's 1:6 - there's 'insensitive' you are in the morning, Khskel.

Morning folks. 10.1 here?!!

I don't want to plug in another Libre - I've still got red circles on my arms from the last two!

Happy weekending  ev1. Good luck today, AJ.


----------



## Northerner

Well, I need 7 units for one slice of Burgen toast in the morning!  Yet, only 5 units for sausage, mash and veg + apple and chocolate in the evenings!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.1 for me today!

Good luck at Moorfields AJ xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.9 podium please KookyC, the step has had a makeover!

I hope your eye appointment is helpful and reassuring Amanda


----------



## Mark Parrott

5.8 for me today. My cold doesnt seem to be affecting my bs at all, thankfully.

All the best at Moorfields today AJ


----------



## Lynn Davies

Mark!  I told you yesterday - its Man flu!


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Well, I need 7 units for one slice of Burgen toast in the morning!  Yet, only 5 units for sausage, mash and veg + apple and chocolate in the evenings!


There's a logic there somewhere. It's just that it is an internal diabetes logic which is beyond mortal comprehension. Hopefully I won't have to play feed the insulin midmorning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning diabetic family, had a lie in this morning so an 8.5 for me this morning. Good luck at moorfields today AJ. Anyone doing anything today?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me which hopefully means I'm firmly back from the 'Dark Side'.

Huge best wishes for today AJ x

Just the usual short hop to Paris for lunch today Stitch, bit of shopping and then back on the private jet in time for The Voice


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

morning folks.... it's a 6.6 for me this morning. I'm not testing everyday, doc wants me to cut down for awhile due to me becoming a little obsessive and making my anxiety worse.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and very pleased with 6.3 today   I've been trying extra hard and glad it's showing instant results. Just got to keep it up!
Good luck at Moorfields Amanda. 
Got work later and this morning I'm making mother in law a cake for tomor. I'm so not a cook so hope she will appreciate my efforts!


----------



## Jak34

9.3 for me


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Well, I need 7 units for one slice of Burgen toast in the morning!  Yet, only 5 units for sausage, mash and veg + apple and chocolate in the evenings!


It's a funny old game... I'm just as carb-sensitive in the evening (1:5g) as I am in the morning (1:6g). I can let rip at lunch-time (1:12g) but it HAS to be medium-GI (my other meals HAVE to be low-GI) or I go high later.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I wanted to do loads this weekend but feel poo. My wife & I run a furniture upcycling business and we are doing a craft fair up in Yorkshire in 2 weeks & need to crack on with stuff but really dont feel like it. Hopefully the pills will kick in soon


----------



## SB2015

4.2 this morning.  A little near the mark.

Getting into a right old mess with timing of bolus on evening meals and ending up hypo in the middle of the meal. 2.1 yesterday.  So the morning ones are probably sensitive to the mess the night before (and that is without any chocolate buttons)

Feel like I have sorted breakfast  (most of the time) but struggling with evening meals timing as it is never the same meal, and timing of new things is a bit unpredictable, and it is my OHs week to cook.  He weighs everything and adds up carbs but then it is difficult to predict how much I will actually eat.  We will get better at it and I shall just go onto the conservative side of times at present and then work back as necessary.


----------



## Robin

8.9 for me. Aargh! Entirely my fault, had a particularly slow release meal last night, ( Lancashire hotpot, only with just one token bit of potato from the top) followed by cheese, with wine, and felt hypo in the night. Treated it without testing as I was half asleep ( I'm between Libre sensors at the mo). May well have been dropping, but obv still had some digesting to do.


----------



## EmmyBuzz

4.8 for me today, I did a lot of walking yesterday (over 21000 steps!) and I may have not gotten out of bed until an hour later than usual... It's the weekend (even if I have to work tonight!)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Am I the first one up on this chilly Sunday morning. 8.5 for me today.


----------



## Jak34

8.3 for me. Trying to decide what to have for breakfast


----------



## Stitch147

Porridge for me.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the good lucks at Moorfields. Unfortunately it wasn't good news for me. I last ate at 4pm yesterday, corrected at 10.1 at 10pm and then woke with an 18.2 at 4.30am!


----------



## Jak34

Sorry you are having so much trouble AJLang, Hope they sort it out soon for you xx..I'm having 1 slice of wholemeal toast


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear it's more bad news, AJ. Try to have a relaxing Sunday.

Morning all. 7.6 here - Libre's going on today cos there's something afoot overnight and I want to know what it is! Enjoy this chilly Sunday...


----------



## khskel

Sorry about the bad news AJ. 4.6 for me despite nocturnal oatcakes


----------



## Amigo

Another 6.6 clickety click for me.

Have a lovely Mothers Day to all the mums


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today.

AJ - (((hugs))) - them's is bone crushing hugs!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning (just!) A 7.6 for me today, courtesy of a bit of a lie-in and Madame Dawn Phenomenon...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and another 6.3 
im going for a hat trick!
Sorry it wasn't a good eye appointment Amanda. But hope you feel brighter today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.9 today (new Kooky House Special it seems).  Happy Mother's Day to all those with tots, and happy Sunday to everyone 

Just about to spring into action for a trip to Sainsburys, Argos, Aldi and Boots, I don't know how I cope with the Rock and roll lifestyle.  There just happens to be a Costa coffee on the same retail park, and my Mother is insisting on coffee and cake for Mothers Day so it would be rude not to join her....I'm being forced you understand, forced


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 after a 3 hour hypo when I got to 2.1 during the night. Not good, the antibiotics are making me sick but on the bright side I only have another 38 days worth to get through!
Off to see my Mum today with my family, can't wait  Hope my bg behaves itself!


----------



## Robin

6.7 after a lie in. Not too bad. ugh flower, poor you. 'only 38 days to go' that is true optimism,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! Just got out of bed & surprisingly 5.5.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  Didn't make the hat trick. 7.1 I blame Mother's Day and seeing white stuff everywhere when I woke up


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.1 today and my last day off work, with a trip to the cinema for Mum's 70th Birthday


----------



## khskel

Snap Kooky 5.1 for me too on this bright and chilly morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here. 

It's a filthy day here - we're having January weather in March! Roll on the spring - which'll start in which month this year?! Your guess is as good as mine...

Enjoy the cinema, Kooks. Whatcha watchin?


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - an extremely luck 8.8 for me today.  Must have been the pudding after lunch yesterday


----------



## Robin

A better 5.9 for me, and that was after being catapulted out of bed by the sound of the doorbell at 7.30 am and rushing downstairs! Turned out to be my husband's passport being delivered.


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone, 8.4 today on this beautiful morning with the sun out over the Cotswolds


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Flower is it only 37 days for the antibiotics now  14.3 for me today.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

8.1 for me


----------



## Jak34

9.5 for me but i had a sneaky half of a kebab last night with bread  I totally blame my daughter for it though as she is the one who brought the kebab home


----------



## Amigo

BG's were so inflated this morning I ended up taking them 3 times! Lowest was 7.4. Stress response I think to something worrying I have to see to today! Pfft! :-(


----------



## Alan.tnh

morning all 6.6 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> BG's were so inflated this morning I ended up taking them 3 times! Lowest was 7.4. Stress response I think to something worrying I have to see to today! Pfft! :-(


Hope things work out OK with the worrying thing


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.6 for me. Not eating much at the moment. This bug thing has really taken hold. Last night in bed I had such a high temperature that my wife used my hot back to soothe the pain in her back!My temperature seems to have come down but now feel so weak.


----------



## Lindarose

Hope you feel better soon Mark and hope today goes ok for you Amigo xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.7 today (5.3 yesterday).

I hope bugs and stress leave y'all alone soon!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today and back to work (boo hiss).  Amigo and Mark hope you feel better today


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Hope you feel better soon Mark and hope today goes ok for you Amigo xx


Exactly what I was thinking. 

Morning from chilly Asturias. 6.5 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Looks like I didn't need that nocturnal oatcake.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today - got my first review with DSN this morning.  lets see what she has to say!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 14.2 despite increasing my bolus. Rapid rise from 4am-7am. Will put up the basal tonight. Doesn't seem possible that this time last week I got occasional 5's on current insulin and prior to that had been dealing with overnight hypos.


----------



## AJLang

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today - got my first review with DSN this morning.  lets see what she has to say!


I hope that your review goes well Lynn.


----------



## Jak34

9.3 and I was good last night


----------



## Robin

5.7 for me today. Good luck with the DSN Lynn.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 7.1 for me today. Good luck with your review Lynn.


----------



## Amigo

I'll join you with a 7.1 today Stitch


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.7 for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.2 today. Haven't been regularly testing recently, just didn't feel like it. I was hoping I would feel better today. Had a fantastic night's sleep but still feeling rough.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and abit of a grumpy 7.2 this morning. Worked til 4am and didn't sleep well. Roll on bedtime!


----------



## malturn

Good morning all, 9.5 this morning and still trying to get my basal levels right. Having 15 units Abasaglar in the morning and the same in the evening.


----------



## SlowRunner

6.4 this morning! I seem to be doing really well just lately, don't know why but not complaining


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> 6.4 this morning! I seem to be doing really well just lately, don't know why but not complaining


Probably the running!  Long may it continue!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 13.9 here - eek! At least I now know I definitely can't eat peanuts...never mind, there's plenty more nuts I CAN eat...think I'll make some almond butter today.

Good luck with the DSN, Lynn.

What's Abasaglar, Malturn? Is it new?


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.7 today and who know why..not I!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm in the 13's as well  Bloden! 13.4 for me today but better than it has been for the past few days. I increased my basal last night. I will see how it is tomorrow morning before making further changes.


----------



## Robin

7.1 for me. Can hear it chucking down with rain outside, sounds foul, so had a few extra mins in bed with a cuppa.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today.


----------



## Jak34

Morning. 8.1 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Jak34 said:


> Morning. 8.1 for me



Budge up, 8.1 for me too.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me today!


----------



## Amigo

Seem to have hit a bit of a health crisis at the moment which is hiking up my levels massively! 

A 9.1 this morning having been about 7.2 at bedtime. Awful night though so might need to see the doc. The norovirus has knocked me completely off kilter!


----------



## SB2015

I am with Flower on the 5.8 step this morning.
A nice 'green' reading.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Seem to have hit a bit of a health crisis at the moment which is hiking up my levels massively!
> 
> A 9.1 this morning having been about 7.2 at bedtime. Awful night though so might need to see the doc. The norovirus has knocked me completely off kilter!


Big hugs. I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Mark Parrott

6.5 for me on this miserable wet morning.  Getting better but think I have sinus issues at the mo as eyes & temples hurt, but pain killers are helping.  BS levels are slightly elevated due to virus, but oddly very steady.  Yesterday stayed between 6.0 & 6.4 all day.


----------



## SlowRunner

5.0 for me today, despite being 8.7 when I went to bed last night


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> 5.0 for me today, despite being 8.7 when I went to bed last night


Great waking number SlowRunner!


----------



## khskel

Good morning all. 5.8. for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here. It's raining cats, dogs, cows, sheep...you name it, it's being chucked down. I'm clinging to the promise of sunshine Sat and Sunday.

Hope you're feeling better asap, Amigo.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.4 hooray. First time I've not woken in the teens for several days. Happy dance


----------



## Lynn Davies

OOooooo AJ!  Is this the start of a steady period!  shhhhh - don't jinx it!

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.4 today, and solved a problem of lunchtime post meal spikes yesterday, well I say solved, I know what the problem is but haven't actually fixed it yet....ever the optimist


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all. 7.4 for me today. Fingers crossed its a sign of things to come AJ.


----------



## Amigo

Another illness induced 8.7 this morning I'm afraid 

These levels are worse than when I was first diagnosed so there's clearly something nasty going on in my system. Got a chest infection now. Time to see the doctor I think....


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 7.0! Unusually high for me. Didn't test after dinner last night as I are too late but didn't have anything high carb (pork, tomatoes, courgetti) & I haven't been that high during the height of my virus. Strange.


----------



## SB2015

15.2 this morning

Oops.  Went to bed at 5.0, ate half a biscuit.
9.5 at 13:00 corrected.  Could have been that plain chocolate
10.7  at 14:00 confused. Corrected
14.7 at 5:00 with ketones and rising

Set change, TBR 200%, correction by pen
Still 15.2 at 6:00 , but now finally back below 10

It is amazing how quickly things rise once the pump is not doing its job.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Hope you soon feel better Amigo and can get those numbers back down.
Fingers crossed for the solution to the problem soon Kooky.


----------



## Alan.tnh

morning all 5.6 for me


----------



## Jak34

Morning 8.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Joining KookyCat on the 6.4 step this morning 

@Amigo I hope that the doctor is able to pinpoint the problem and you can get some treatment that works - get well soon!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining KookyCat on the 6.4 step this morning
> 
> @Amigo I hope that the doctor is able to pinpoint the problem and you can get some treatment that works - get well soon!



Thanks northerner. The GP wanted me to go into hospital but I'm holding off until some blood tests come back. There's a junior doctor's strike on today so the place will be even more manic than usual! 
He said the raised BG's were the least of my worries and at good levels in the circumstances.


----------



## SlowRunner

Afternoon! Bit late but didn't get chance to post this morning. 5.5 on getting up at 7:30am, still 5.5 at 12:30pm before having lunch. No idea if anything untoward went off in between (what you don't know can't hurt you right?!). Seems I'm cured...


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Afternoon! Bit late but didn't get chance to post this morning. 5.5 on getting up at 7:30am, still 5.5 at 12:30pm before having lunch. No idea if anything untoward went off in between (what you don't know can't hurt you right?!). Seems I'm cured...


Hurrah!  Good morning. 5.9 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. Another puzzler for me - 11.9.

Going shopping for lights (again!) today - only need 17 more and that's THAT part of the house reno done!

Hope the blood test results keep you out of hospital, Amigo. Sending {{[(hugs)]}} just in case you might need some.


----------



## Robin

6.0 for me (sorry KookyCat).
Hope you knock some sense into your figures soon, Bloden.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Apologies from me too 6.0. Some mornings I hate my alarm and this is one of them.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.1 today. 
A beautiful sunny start to the day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. A nice 5.6 for me. Back down to sensible levels.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning. A nice 5.6 for me. Back down to sensible levels.


Good to hear Mark  It's interesting, don't you think, seeing what happens when you are ill? Something that never occurs to non-diabetics!


----------



## Amigo

I'm in hospital folks. Been really poorly but hopefully in the right place now.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> I'm in hospital folks. Been really poorly but hopefully in the right place now.


OOOh, Amigo, very sorry to hear that. hope things improve for you now.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Get well soon Amigo, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I'm in hospital folks. Been really poorly but hopefully in the right place now.


Sorry to hear this Amigo  I hope that you get some good treatment that will get you home and well again very soon


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh sweetie!  Hope they sort you out quickly


----------



## khskel

@Amigo get well soon


----------



## Lindarose

So sorry to hear you're in hospital Amigo. Sending love and get well soon wishes  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Poor Amigo. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Mark  It's interesting, don't you think, seeing what happens when you are ill? Something that never occurs to non-diabetics!


I've been in the 5's all day. Surely that deserves a cream cake.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, Amigo, hope you get well soon.

Morning folks. 10.5 here - that'll learn me to have a lie-in. Mind you, the Libre's saying that Dawn and the Phenomenons started jamming at around half 5 so, lie-in or no lie-in, I was jiggered! Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me today.

Amigo - hope you are feeling better today !


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

6.2 here. Dawn was too busy creating bad vibes in Spain to trouble me much.


----------



## khskel

A rather lazy 5.3 for me


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 6.2 here. Dawn was too busy creating bad vibes in Spain to trouble me much.


I guess she thought it'd be warmer here - but it isn't! Hopefully she'll move on to sunnier climes soon and leave us both in peace.


----------



## Amigo

Lovely to hear all your supportive messages. Thank you 

I had a bad night, feel like I'm trying to cough through broken ribs! Worst symptom is the raging tinnitus these high temps, sugar and infection bring.

Brilliant staff though who are making no fuss about the diabetes and said to keep it under 9 when I'm so sick is excellent going.

The hospital do lovely 'diabetic ice cream' too.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Take care Amigo, I hope that you are feeling much better very soon  Good to hear they are looking after you well


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today.  
Glad you're being looked after well Amigo and hope you get well and home soon xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh Amigo, I hope you're starting to get better!

A 6.3 this morning, bit higher than it has been lately.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! Another 5.6 for me this morning. I'm sure my meter is stuck.


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a 6.5 this morning. Was all over the place yesterday, hoping for a more level day today!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 12.6 this morning and an hour after my lunch I'm 12.1


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Get well soon Amigo x


----------



## Bloden

Morning everybody. 7.6 here after a nice little lie-in. And the sun's shining!

Hope you're back home and better very soon, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me again this morning.


----------



## Robin

3.5 for me this morning, just what did the Diabetes Fairy slip into my coffee at the Southampton Meet yesterday?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 3.5 for me this morning, just what did the Diabetes Fairy slip into my coffee at the Southampton Meet yesterday?


It didn't taste of cinnamon, did it?


----------



## SlowRunner

4.1 this morning... Not entirely unexpected!


----------



## Alan.tnh

hi folks, 5.2 for me. back on full meds now.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, I'm 11.0 this morning!


----------



## khskel

Is that the time? 5.6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> hi folks, 5.2 for me. back on full meds now.


A 'House Special'! Great number Alan


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and apologies for a 7.0 today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

cheers northie, is 5.2 the magic number then.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> cheers northie, is 5.2 the magic number then.


A few of us started getting a 5.2 on waking, so we decided that it would be known as the 'House Special'


----------



## Mark Parrott

A slightly elevated 6.1 for me, though I did have a cup of tea first.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.6 today, and touch wood I may have cracked the basal problem, 4 units less .  I swear this reversey business with insulin is going to drive me insane, get a spike take less is something I'm considering having tattooed on my forehead (in reverse of course).

Amigo I haven't posted on the thread for a few days so didn't realise you're so poorly, hope you get better soon and they're still looking after you, and most importantly you're home soon X


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today!

That might be my last check in for this week as we are off to Budapest until Friday - have a good week everyone and .... behave yourselves - that includes you Amigo!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5 on the dot for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here. Hopefully less BG turmoil this week - I'm mentally pooped!

Have a lovely time in Budapest, Lynn.

Hope you're getting better and closer to being discharged, Amigo.


----------



## Cowboy Bob

4.3 this morning Worryingly low for me, and no idea what caused it. Nothing in for breakfast that could give me a bit of a boost either. Will check again when I get to work. Didn't think T2s on metformin could go hypo. Hope that's true...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.6 this morning. Off to see doc today to see what this bad smell I keep getting under my nose is. I think it's some kind of sinus infection. Worse when I lean forward. Goes away when I lie down. Really odd.


----------



## Robin

5.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Cowboy Bob said:


> 4.3 this morning Worryingly low for me, and no idea what caused it. Nothing in for breakfast that could give me a bit of a boost either. Will check again when I get to work. Didn't think T2s on metformin could go hypo. Hope that's true...


I don't think you need to worry about that Bob - the meter might be measuring a bit on the low side, or it could be correct. Extremely unlikely to have a waking hypo on metformin, usually if people drop lower than 4.0 of metformin it's because of some strenuous activity and needing to eat. Do you know what your bedtime level was?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a high 8.7 for me today. Gonna spend most of the morning looking through the forum to see what I missed over the weekend.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.4 for me today, and off to see nurse for HbA1C test.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 5.4 for me today, and off to see nurse for HbA1C test.


Great waking number Alan  Hope all goes well with the nurse


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning al  and 7.1 today. 
Enjoy your time away Lynn 
Good luck with your appt Alan.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.2 for me, relief as my average yesterday was only 4.7 & I had 2 readings in the mid to low 3's


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! 5.2 for me, relief as my average yesterday was only 4.7 & I had 2 readings in the mid to low 3's


I always have to trim back on the insulin the day after a long run  Mid to low 3s don't tend to worry me too much, as long as I have some symptoms 

Congrats on today's 'House Special'!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  HS 5.2 for me today!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, hope everyone is well today.  Still battling the basal, three days of calm and then another "interesting day" yesterday.  It's Ok I'll adjust the dose on a three day cycle, that's not annoying and time consuming at all, no not at all


----------



## khskel

Good morning one and all. 5.4 here


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks. 7.4 for me today.

Anyone heard from Amigo?

Off fore brekkie in the hotel then out into Budapest to explore. 

Have a good one folks xx


----------



## Bloden

Oo-er, Lynn. There's exciting! Have a lovely day.

Morning all. 3.3 here  (Libre said 6.8 - absolutely oblivious to my hypo!).

Hope you're feeling better today and on the mend, Amigo. Sending ((hugs)), sunshine and a virtual bunch of your favourite flowers.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 4.6 for me,  Well done Northie on the "House special"


----------



## Robin

3.5 here. Blame the gardening, and the fact I upped my basal the other day. Time to get a half unit pen, methinks, the gap between 7 units and 8 is just too big. Congrats on the HS, Northie.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.8 for me today. I'm on a training course today at work for my role as a health and wellbeing champion.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning folks! Another 6.6 for me. Still recovering from my virus. It's left me with a hacking cough.


----------



## AJLang

good morning after the cannula problem last night I'm now a nice 5.0


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks, had a 'cough around the clock' night yet again. Not able to lay flat yet and I'm totally exhausted 

I've not been testing so much because I'm not actually able to eat much more than the odd slice of toast but I know my levels didn't reach double digits even at the worst of my illness xx


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 7.8 for me today. I'm on a training course today at work for my role as a health and wellbeing champion.


It's certainly something you know a lot about!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all! 5.3 this morning before breakfast but currently 3.4 & at work... Not doing much for the concentration


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning all! 5.3 this morning before breakfast but currently 3.4 & at work... Not doing much for the concentration


Get a biscuit down your neck!


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> Get a biscuit down your neck!


Any excuse for a biscuit!! . Feeling better now.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hey Amigo - good to see you checking in. Hope the cough 'coughs' off real doom xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today and off to a user group for the day, feel like I'm being let out of prison teehee 

Amigo have you tried a home made humidifier to ease the coughing (bowl of water near every radiator), old wives remedy but I find it helps a wee bit.  Hope you get rid of the hacker soon


----------



## khskel

Snap Northie 6.4 for me too


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.4 for me. Not great but much better than a lot of my recent numbers.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.2 here (Libre says I'm high as a kite! Hahaha).

Glad to see you checking in, Amigo. Hope that cough disappears asap and you can get some rest.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 today.

I hope things are improving for you Amigo as I haven't been around the last few days and didn't know how poorly you'd been


----------



## Robin

4.1 here, still crawling along the bottom after my experiment with upping my basal! How was I to know it would coincide with the arrival of Spring?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everybody. 7.9 for me today. Hope you feel better soon Amigo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Shift over Kooky, 5.7 for me too.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 4.9 for me


----------



## Amigo

Another nasty 8.6 for me which the doctor tells me is remarkable in the circumstances due to the high infection levels. I can't eat at present. 

Thanks for the tip kooky x

I'm waiting for the doctor to contact because I'm really not getting any better


----------



## SlowRunner

Hello all, late as usual! 5.4 this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Woke up extremely late this morning to a 12.0


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning /afternoon all  and 6.7 after working til 4am. 
Hope your doctor can help improve things for you Amigo. Your BGs are really good considering what your body is dealing with. Sending very best wishes xx


----------



## Amigo

I'm afraid I'm back in hospital folks.

Catch up when I can x


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> I'm afraid I'm back in hospital folks.
> 
> Catch up when I can x


Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope they're sorting you out properly.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm sorry to hear you're back in hospital Amigo. Ile be thinking of you and wishing you a speedy escape! Take care and sending very best wishes xx


----------



## SlowRunner

Amigo said:


> I'm afraid I'm back in hospital folks.
> 
> Catch up when I can x


Get well soon Amigo xx


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I'm afraid I'm back in hospital folks.
> 
> Catch up when I can x


Very sorry to hear this Amigo  I hope you are feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> I'm afraid I'm back in hospital folks.
> 
> Catch up when I can x



Oh no, I hope it's a short stay


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you're back home soon Amigo. X


----------



## Bloden

Aw, Amigo, sorry to hear you're still poorly. Hope the doctor arrives like a knight in shining armour and sorts you out.

Morning all. Up early today, but not early enough to beat Dawn to it - 9.7. Ouch!

Robin, a question: I'm seriously considering changing the time I take my Lantus (I need to weed out these o/night hypos) - Did you find your time change threw a complete spanner in the works? I'm worried it'll effect absolutely everything and undo all my hard work.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.1 for me today after a cheeky orange Club biscuit to fend off a hypo before bed, yum!

Best Wishes Amigo, I hope you start to feel better very soon..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Budge up Northerner, I'm joining you on the 5.9 step today, I'm told it's where are the cool people are today 

Amigo sorry to hear you're back in hospital, hope it's a short stay and they get you sorted X


----------



## khskel

6.4 Morning all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, sorry Kooky and round 10 for me!!! I was at 6.5 before bed, talk about dawn phenomenon!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Aw, Amigo, sorry to hear you're still poorly. Hope the doctor arrives like a knight in shining armour and sorts you out.
> 
> Morning all. Up early today, but not early enough to beat Dawn to it - 9.7. Ouch!
> 
> Robin, a question: I'm seriously considering changing the time I take my Lantus (I need to weed out these o/night hypos) - Did you find your time change threw a complete spanner in the works? I'm worried it'll effect absolutely everything and undo all my hard work.


6.7 for me, but was 5.0 at 3.am, still Dawning, then.

Bloden, As you can see, I'm still getting a bit of a dip and a rise in the night, but not as dramatic a drop towards 3am as I used to, so it's been worth doing. I swapped to taking Lantus at 9am initially, but it seems to take ages to get going with me, so wasn't covering the continuation of the DP after I'd got up. So I now take it at 11am, which isn't ideal when I'm going out, but am sticking with it because it seems to work. Oddly, I did get disappointing figures about a week after the swap, and I've had to increase by a unit, from 7 to 8 since changing the time, but otherwise, it didn't seem to mess things up at all once I'd done the shift forward. ( I thought about gradually bringing it forward a couple of hours every day, but being an I'm patient sort, I went for it in two chunks in the end, so from 6pm, did it at lunch time the next, and then morning the day after, I just reduced Bolus to compensate. Funnily enough I had my most stable days for ages while letting that bed in!). Nothing went wildly pear shaped, they were just a bit higher than I'd like generally, and increasing by 1 unit seemed to iron out periods in the day when I wasn't staying level, but didn't cause overnight hypos. I am teetering on the brink some days, I probably need to get myself a half unit pen. 
Sorry for the ramble, thoughts went down in random order, hope that helps!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo I'm so sorry that you're back in hospital. I so hope that you are back home very soon.
11.7 for me I really am having to firefight. My seven day average has gone from 7.5 to 10.6!!! Not sure if it is gastroparesis or wondering what to do about the possible job


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Hope you get better soon Amigo.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! Is it Friday yet? I'm 11.8 this morning. The past few weeks have played havoc with my sugars. Can't seem to get them down again!


----------



## Alan.tnh

morning all 5.3 today.  get well soon amigo,


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today


----------



## SlowRunner

Hi all, good morning! 6.3 today for me


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 6.7 for me, but was 5.0 at 3.am, still Dawning, then.
> 
> Bloden, As you can see, I'm still getting a bit of a dip and a rise in the night, but not as dramatic a drop towards 3am as I used to, so it's been worth doing. I swapped to taking Lantus at 9am initially, but it seems to take ages to get going with me, so wasn't covering the continuation of the DP after I'd got up. So I now take it at 11am, which isn't ideal when I'm going out, but am sticking with it because it seems to work. Oddly, I did get disappointing figures about a week after the swap, and I've had to increase by a unit, from 7 to 8 since changing the time, but otherwise, it didn't seem to mess things up at all once I'd done the shift forward. ( I thought about gradually bringing it forward a couple of hours every day, but being an I'm patient sort, I went for it in two chunks in the end, so from 6pm, did it at lunch time the next, and then morning the day after, I just reduced Bolus to compensate. Funnily enough I had my most stable days for ages while letting that bed in!). Nothing went wildly pear shaped, they were just a bit higher than I'd like generally, and increasing by 1 unit seemed to iron out periods in the day when I wasn't staying level, but didn't cause overnight hypos. I am teetering on the brink some days, I probably need to get myself a half unit pen.
> Sorry for the ramble, thoughts went down in random order, hope that helps!


Thanks, Robin. It's always good to hear other people's experiences.  Very helpful stuff.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Happy Friday everyone.  6.4 today, and still fighting with the basal, that consultant had better sort out that half unit pen issue or he's going to have a ferrel cat within striking distance.  He's almost like he has a homing signal with appointments, I get to the end of my tether and then there he is.  He probably thinks I'm full of rage the entire time, but I just save it for him 

Any word from our Amigo?  Hope things are improving.  I do worry when one of our bunch misses the morning register, I like to know everyone is accounted for and safe and well.  Amigo sending you my best get well vibes X


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Taking a day off work today to do some shopping ready for my holiday in 4 weeks time, I'm busy every weekend leading up to it so won't get a chance.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Taking a day off work today to do some shopping ready for my holiday in 4 weeks time, I'm busy every weekend leading up to it so won't get a chance.


Very organised, Stitch! 

Morning all. 7.3 here.


----------



## AJLang

I also hope that we hear from Amigo  and that you are back with us very soon Amigo x
4.0 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 for me.
Hope you're progressing well, Amigo.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, I'm 14.7 this morning after going to bed on 10.2!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  an on the edge 3.9 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.3 today.


----------



## Amigo

Just a quick update guys. I'm still very much in hospital with severe pneumonia. Only good news is my BG's have dropped back again. I went to 4.7 yesterday.

Trying my best to get better.

Thanks for your continued good wishes x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good to see your levels back down. Take care, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Just a quick update guys. I'm still very much in hospital with severe pneumonia. Only good news is my BG's have dropped back again. I went to 4.7 yesterday.
> 
> Trying my best to get better.
> 
> Thanks for your continued good wishes x


Sending positive vibes for a swift recovery Amigo {{HUGS}}


----------



## Pine Marten

And {{{hugs}}} from me too, Amigo, we're all thinking of you.

A nice house special of 5.2 this morning, after a bit of variance the last few days.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Really hope you get well soon, Amigo. Glad to see your sugars are behaving at least. Wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Just a quick update guys. I'm still very much in hospital with severe pneumonia. Only good news is my BG's have dropped back again. I went to 4.7 yesterday.
> Trying my best to get better.
> Thanks for your continued good wishes x



Aw, sending (((hugs))) and a big GET WELL SOON, Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all and 6.5 for me. 
Poor you Amigo. That's just miserable for you being so poorly. Like everyone on here I'm thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery. Thankyou for posting. Can't be easy right now. And don't think I've ever seen you with such a low BG! xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.

Hope there has been some improvement @Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner, much appreciated.

Unfortunately still pretty unwell in hospital but my BG's have rarely been over 5.7 which is unheard of for me.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks northerner, much appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately still pretty unwell in hospital but my BG's have rarely been over 5.7 which is unheard of for me.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Well, that is something which means that at least your recovery is not being hindered by high or swinging levels  Keeping everything crossed, where physically possible


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice smooth night waking with a 5.0.  Makes up with battling with mid-teens yesterday after my gastroparesis decided to be upset because I had a sandwich at Costa Coffee - was correcting for several hours (only a sandwich and Diet Coke!)


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Thanks northerner, much appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately still pretty unwell in hospital but my BG's have rarely been over 5.7 which is unheard of for me.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Good morning Amigo  sorry to hear that you are still so unwell but pleased to hear that your BG's have been steady x


----------



## khskel

5.7 this morning, best wishes to you@amigo


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.

Wishing you a swift recovery, Amigo.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today.

Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery Amigo.


----------



## Robin

4.7 for me this morning. Get well soon, Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.8 today.
Get well soon Amigo and good to see such good BGs xx


----------



## pottersusan

6.2 for me and no being woken up at 5am by my cgm - quite an achievement


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, I was at 8.2 this morning. I've only just got round to posting as I've been out and about most of the day. A spot of pottery painting this morning, lunch with friends, trip to farm shop then had my nails done.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.4 from hospital. Hopefully on the mend but it's going to take a lot of recuperation to recover according to the docs.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Sounds like you had a lovely day Stitch 
6.4 for me after correcting a 3.8. Lots of corrections yesterday but I barely got away from mid-teens/double figures.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.9 here...not surprising, really, since we ate late last night and I didn't get to bed until about 1 - far too exciting for my little old body.

Sorry to hear it'll be a slow recovery, Amigo. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way...

You busy bee, Stitch. Put your feet up today!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. 

Hope they are looking after you well, @Amigo and that you have friends and relations to visit to help pass the time whilst you recover


----------



## AJLang

Amigo I hopevthat you get well looked after x


----------



## Amigo

Unfortunately we were due to fly out somewhere warm next week, all booked and paid for but I'm not fit to travel 

They'll be other times.


----------



## khskel

5.9 for me on this bright morning .


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everybody! 6.1 for me this morning. Looks quite nice outside. Might pop to Skirlington market before heading back home to Cambridgeshire.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.2 for me today, but of a hypo tastic day yesterday so basal back down then....good grief this is getting annoying, I jested about a three day cycle previously but I think I might actually have to do it until I get hold of a half unit pen!

Amigo glad you're well enough to be in communication again, and I hope the recuperation isn't as arduous as it sounds, sorry you're going to miss your holiday, that's pants


----------



## Robin

7.7 here, knew I shouldn't have had a lie in.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Unfortunately we were due to fly out somewhere warm next week, all booked and paid for but I'm not fit to travel
> 
> They'll be other times.


Aw, that's a real shame  You'll have to pretend you've ended up there, but in a rubbish hotel where there's nothing to do and the food is bad!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Aw, that's a real shame  You'll have to pretend you've ended up there, but in a rubbish hotel where there's nothing to do and the food is bad!



That's the hospital you're describing northerner!


----------



## Lindarose

Afternoon all and 6.6 today. Am working alternate nights for a while but my BGs  don't seem too bothered!
Thsts really disappointing re holiday Amigo. Hope you're soon set to book another one


----------



## Pine Marten

Another late afternoon entry here, and a nice 5.2 again this morning - whooo! Yesterday was 5.1 (am I feeling smug?!)

Amigo, that's a real pest ...hope things improve soon!


----------



## SlowRunner

Evening all! 5.7 for me this morning, 7.5 after epic 4 hour run... Yes it really did take me that long!! Fuelled by one banana & a bottle of lucozade sport. Treated myself to a slice of carrot cake, & pre-dinner reading was 10.5. Expecting massive plummet at some point... Ooh the anticipation


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Evening all! 5.7 for me this morning, 7.5 after epic 4 hour run... Yes it really did take me that long!! Fuelled by one banana & a bottle of lucozade sport. Treated myself to a slice of carrot cake, & pre-dinner reading was 10.5. Expecting massive plummet at some point... Ooh the anticipation


Well done @SlowRunner , that's a great achievement!  Peanut butter on toast for supper to keep your levels up overnight!


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> Well done @SlowRunner , that's a great achievement!  Peanut butter on toast for supper to keep your levels up overnight!


Thank you , but...
Peanut butter!!  Cheers, but I'll pass... I will be thinking of alternatives to your suggestion!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Thank you , but...
> Peanut butter!!  Cheers, but I'll pass... I will be thinking of alternatives to your suggestion!


I always found it a good bedtime snack as the fat slows the digestion and keeps levels up for longer  Cheese on toast a good alternative, I found!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.5 for me today.  Wish this bug would do one!  I am fed up of sniffing and coughing!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 6.6 for me on this till morning. Bought some sugar free ginger shortbread biscuits from Skirlington market yesterday. Not totally diabetic friendly, but around 6g carb each and they are quite big. Dunk nicely too.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.4 today, aided by a delightful chicken Kiev I knocked up last night using an almond crust instead of the normal breadcrumbs.  Soooo much nicer, the chicken practically fell apart it was so tender.  Yum, course I smell like a giant garlic bulb this morning . Almonds do a delightful job of keeping the blood sugar stable overnight   Ooh and it's a four day week with a four day weekend at the end, what could be nicer


----------



## Mark Parrott

That chicken Kiev sounds yummy, Kooky. Must try it myself.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 12.7 ending my three day run of good morning levels. It may be a blip because I've got a bad stomach.


----------



## Amigo

Morning from hospital central folks.

A 4.7 for me which has been the norm in here. Was even told to order a higher carb meal last night! 

So BG's good, just need a working pair of lungs now!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.7 for me (who knows?!).

Sorry to hear about your missed holiday, Amigo. Hope this week sees you back home and feeling much better.

It's a countdown to the Easter school holidays here. Roll on Thursday...!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 for me today, I seem to have started going low again 
Off to hospital today to try and find out why my kidney function has dropped so much so quickly, quite worried about it!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.9 for me today, I seem to have started going low again
> Off to hospital today to try and find out why my kidney function has dropped so much so quickly, quite worried about it!


I hope things go well at the appointment @Flower, and that you get good news {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

A nice round 5.0 for me, with apologies to kooky.
Good luck at the hospital today, Flower, will be thinking of you.


----------



## khskel

5.7 for me after a weekend of evening spikes.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.8 for me & a solid night's sleep, great result


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.9 for me today, I seem to have started going low again
> Off to hospital today to try and find out why my kidney function has dropped so much so quickly, quite worried about it!


I hope that the appointment goes better than expected Flower x


----------



## Amigo

Wishing you some good news Flower x


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! 5.8 for me & a solid night's sleep, great result


That's excellent! Hope the legs aren't too sore!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today 
Sending good wishes to Flower and Amigo. Such low BGs Amigo!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, forgot to test this morning, but just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.1 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

I hope yesterday's appointment went well, Flower.

Morning folks. 10.7 here...typical! It's countdown to my next A1c and my Lantus is playing games...ho hum.

How are you feeling today, Amigo?


----------



## khskel

Good morning all 4.8 for me. Definitely need some breakfast before I get in the car.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, a 6.1 today, have my hba1c test this morning which usually prompts a week of bumpy figures before hand so let's see if the blood sugar calms down after today.  I think it's fair to say stress is a major trigger for me.  If I've always been this sensitive to stress it's a wonder It took so long for my immune system to turn on me, in fact it's a wonder I'm still on this mortal coil.  Tininiest bit of excitement and I'm off 

Flower hope the appointment went better than expected, and Amigo hope you're lungs are playing ball soon


----------



## Mark Parrott

To everyone. 6.5 this morning. Seems to be a standard waking average for me now.


----------



## Robin

Budge up, Kooky, 6.1 here too.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today.

Hope you are ok Flower xx


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. Well I've escaped hospital and am home to a long period of recuperation.
Sadly I'm now back to being diabetic because according to the 4 x a day BG readings in there, I wasn't! I was 4.2 on a morning rarely rising to 6 which delighted and puzzled me. I did tell them but you just get a shrug. Unfortunately I wasn't well enough to be doing comparisons and wouldn't have expected to need to but I'm 6.9 on my meter this morning. In fact as soon as I got home I compared and their meter runs at at least 2.5 below mine.

Regrettably, I think mine is the accurate one and a controlled solution test says its operating within limits.

So the moral of the story for me is, don't rely on hospital testing!

But a night back in my own bed was bliss


----------



## Amigo

Hope all is well Flower and good luck with the test Kooky. I totally understand the power of stress!


----------



## Robin

Glad you're back home, Amigo, here's to a good recovery.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Glad you have escaped Amigo - now it really is feets up and rest!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.8 for me again today, 2 days in a row


----------



## Stitch147

Glad to hear that you are back home Amigo. 
An annoying 9.3 for me today. I had fairly high numbers all day yesterday and ive been feeling a bit down for the past few days. I think ive been putting on a brave face about things since being diagnosed last august and even though Ive got my HbA1c down nicely things are really hitting me now. Im on holiday in just over 3 weeks time and im hoping that it will be the break away that I need.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today.

Good to hear you are home Amigo, keep going Stitch you have done so brilliantly and it's nearly holiday time 

Thank you all for your very kind good wishes. The repeat tests I had last week were no better unfortunately so had some more and different tests but it looks like progression of the chronic kidney disease I've had for many years. The only good thing is I know my control is pretty tight, I've been told on numerous occasions that I have the gene for complications and sadly I think it is true as well as a helping of bad luck where diabetes is concerned. I'll wait for the next lot of test results and hope, bl@@dy diabetes


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that it wasnt better news Flower. X


----------



## Amigo

Don't get despondent Flower, these things often level out and not progress to problematic levels. Just do what you're doing and don't let the worry suck the joy out of your life.

Stitch, give yourself a kick up the bum for forgetting how far you've come and how well you've done with a life extending weight loss and much improved fitness levels.  You've taken control but a few bad days have slapped you down. They won't last and your holiday will re-energise you!

I was due to go to Spain on Sunday but I'm not fit to travel so it's disappointment all round. But they'll be other days and having been desperately ill, today I'm just glad to be alive!


----------



## Jak34

6.8. My lowest for a long time


----------



## Pine Marten

{{{hugs}}} for Flower, Amigo and Stitch, and all who are feeling a bit down . Here's to a brighter year all round for us all.

My reading was another 5.2 today (5.6 yesterday). I've tried to be a bit more disciplined lately, and if it carries on like this my GP will be very pleased when I see her in May!


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> Morning from hospital central folks.
> 
> A 4.7 for me which has been the norm in here. Was even told to order a higher carb meal last night!
> 
> So BG's good, just need a working pair of lungs now!


Sorry that you are still in that yukky hotel.
Glad that the BGs are good though, as that should help with recovery.


----------



## SB2015

6.8 this morning at the start of a fasting test for the morning.
Lunch will be very yummy.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Was 14.6 this morning. Now at 9.6!


----------



## Bloden

So pleased to hear you're home, Amigo - I don't know where you were going in Spain, but the weather's been pretty awful all week, especially on the Costas, so you haven't missed out on a heatwave or anything! Good luck getting better.

Cheer up, Stitch.  We all get a bit down with this bloomin' illness from time to time. It's only natural. Just think of all the positive changes you've made and how good they make you feel.  Not long to your hols now - where you going?

Sorry to hear about your CKD, Flower. It doesn't seem fair when your control is so tight.


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Cheer up, Stitch.  We all get a bit down with this bloomin' illness from time to time. It's only natural. Just think of all the positive changes you've made and how good they make you feel.  Not long to your hols now - where you going?



10 days all inclusive in Lanzarote. Cant wait. I tend to eat quite a lot healthier when I'm out there as there is a lot of fresh sea food and salads available. Just really looking forward to some time away with the OH and his mum.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> 10 days all inclusive in Lanzarote. Cant wait. I tend to eat quite a lot healthier when I'm out there as there is a lot of fresh sea food and salads available. Just really looking forward to some time away with the OH and his mum.




Sounds lovely and it will do you the world of good!


----------



## pottersusan

9.8 but I didn't get woken in the night. Hurrah! have made some tweaks to try and bring it down from tomorrow.

(((hugs))) for Flower, Amigo and Stitch


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> 10 days all inclusive in Lanzarote. Cant wait. I tend to eat quite a lot healthier when I'm out there as there is a lot of fresh sea food and salads available. Just really looking forward to some time away with the OH and his mum.


Any space in your suitcase?


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  And 7.0 after a busy night and for some silly reason trouble getting to sleep. Think my brain didn't want to turn off! 

Great to hear you're home Amigo. Wishing you a relaxing recovery. A bugger about the BGs being lower in hospital but they were still in you usual good range so that's something. 

Your holiday has come at just the right time Stitch. You deserve the break away and it will really perk you up. We all have our moments when we don't feel as positive. Hope you're soon feeling brighter xx

Well done Pine Martin. Hope that extra hard work pays big rewards at your next hba1c


----------



## AJLang

Hugs Flower, Amigo and Stitch x 
7.8 this morning and in target all night


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me today. Trip to hospital this aft to see if I need any meds for my mutated bone marrow


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.4 for me today. Trip to hospital this aft to see if I need any meds for my mutated bone marrow


Good grief, Khskel! You've got some list of ailments. Hope it goes well.

Morning folks. 7.6 today - I was high all day yesterday, for whatever random reason, so it's a relief to touch tierra firma again!

Aw, Lanzarote...sunshine...you're right, Stitch, it's so much easier to be healthy when the sun's shining! Hope you have a fab time.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, is it still only Wednesday?  I'm absolutely shattered!  

Glad to hear you're home Amigo, hope you get a few glimpses of sunshine whilst recovering   Flower sorry to hear about the kidney tests, I do hope they can offer some light at the end of the tunnel with that next set of tests X

Stitch, give yourself a minute.  Those of us who are highly motivated tend towards throwing ourselves into control before we acknowledge the enormity of it all, it'll pass, just go with it for a while and lick your wounds, then enjoy that holiday 

Good luck with the appointment khskel, hope it goes well, and happy Wednesday to all


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 today. I'm trying extra hard to beat my diabetes into submission, hhmm I'm not sure it's listening especially in the evenings!

Best wishes for your appointment khskel


----------



## Robin

5.1 for me this morning, 
Good luck today, Khskel.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hugs all round this morning! I'm a nice 7.2 hurrah!! 

Good luck with your appointment Khskel

Two more days til Friday!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Good luck with you appointment Khskel. Looking forward to the long weekend.


----------



## khskel

Thanks for the good wishes every one @Flower evenings a bit unpredictable for me too!


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your appointment Khskel


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Thanks for the good wishes every one @Flower evenings a bit unpredictable for me too!


Same here! It's the next thing on my "to tweak" list...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  7.0 and another smooth night.  Touch wood levels are a lot smoother after quite considerable basal tweaking.  Have managed to get my average 7 day BG down from the scary 10.6 to 8.0 - will hopefully be back down to my "normal" 7.5 by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  7.0 and another smooth night.  Touch wood levels are a lot smoother after quite considerable basal tweaking.  Have managed to get my average 7 day BG down from the scary 10.6 to 8.0 - will hopefully be back down to my "normal" 7.5 by the end of the weekend.


Good to see Amanda  Fingers crossed it will continue! 5.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

6.1 for me and I have to say the prospect of a long weekend is very appealing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! Another 6.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.5 for me.

School's out for Easter (10 days!) and the sun's shining.  Enjoy your loooooong weekend every1. I'm off to the reno house to clean, clean, clean...


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good to see Amanda  Fingers crossed it will continue! 5.7 for me today.


Thank you Northerner


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.7 step please Northerner, I 'll bring my velvet cushion 

Enjoy your 10 days off Bloden, hope you're not cleaning the whole time!


----------



## Robin

4.7 for me this morning, must have been the painting and decorating yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.7 step please Northerner, I 'll bring my velvet cushion
> 
> Enjoy your 10 days off Bloden, hope you're not cleaning the whole time!


Oh no, there will be R and R too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 7.4 for me today. Looking forward to spending the easter weekend at a local brewery helping them move to a bigger premises. 4 days camping at a brewery with free food and beer. Anyone else in Essex want to come and lend a hand?


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 7.6 for me this morning which perhaps is to be expected given the level of infection I still have. Still managing to stay under 8 during the day however so shouldn't beat myself up.

Maybe I should pop up to the hospital to get it done, it's only ever in the 4's there!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all 7.4 for me today. Looking forward to spending the easter weekend at a local brewery helping them move to a bigger premises. 4 days camping at a brewery with free food and beer. Anyone else in Essex want to come and lend a hand?


Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A non impressive 7.6 for me this morning which perhaps is to be expected given the level of infection I still have. Still managing to stay under 8 during the day however so shouldn't beat myself up.
> 
> Maybe I should pop up to the hospital to get it done, it's only ever in the 4's there!


There's definitely been something going on with the hospital meters! Hope you are recovering well


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> There's definitely been something going on with the hospital meters! Hope you are recovering well



I agree northerner and it concerns me but they seemed to believe they were doing it right. 

I'm on enforced rest for some time which doesn't come easy to me. I can't even sit and stuff myself with Easter goodies to cheer myself up. Not a happy bunny today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.1 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.7 today (5.5 yesterday).


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a very lucky 6.8 today which I don't deserve after a food fest during work shift last night. Not only have they got a full biscuit tin in our office but also free sample crisps! I had to try them being the piggy that I am. Anyway hopefully back to normal today and I must resist them on overnight tonight! 
Amigo that's just so frustrating about the meters in hospital. It really shouldn't be.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Lindarose - nowt wrong with the occasional 'hog fest'!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 8.3 this morning then 8.3 after breakfast and now 8.3 before lunch. I think my meters stuck!!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I was 8.3 this morning then 8.3 after breakfast and now 8.3 before lunch. I think my meters stuck!!


Spooky!


----------



## SlowRunner

I seem to be on a bit of a high today. Started off on 6.1, pre-lunch reading was 7.7 but felt higher! Think I'm getting off quite lightly though, son's birthday yesterday & went all out with a full 3 course binge at Frankie & Benny's... Carb guesstimating must be one of my Forte's!


----------



## Robin

Where is everyone? It's eerily deserted here this morning.  6.0 for me, with apologies to Kooky.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  A high 10.0 for me - more apologies KookyC!  I must have overtreated a hypo at 3 am


----------



## SB2015

Good morning Robin and Flower.  Perhaps Bank Holiday has led to some lie ins.  4.5 this morning.  
A glass of wine last night has confirmed the pattern of a slight drop over night.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## khskel

Well it was a 6.1 for me then I realised I hadn't cancelled the alarm 6.7 pre breakfast after an extra hour in bed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I can't hear the alarm at the moment!  6.5 for me today. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## KookyCat

Well it's a 6.0 for me so I apologise to myself . Have a lovely bank holiday everyone, I'm about to get outside in the sunshine, I believe rainmeggedon starts tomorrow so I'm making the most of it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A lower 5.8 for me. I'm nearly out of strips & still waiting for my next supply so not testing as much. I'm off to a wedding anniversary on Sat & food will be laid on so I want to save some strips in case I'm naughty.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.3 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Happy Good Friday everyone - a 8.2 for me on this very beautiful, sunny day!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. Hope it's starting to work its way back down now.

Hope your Good Friday is more Great than Good


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all! 6.1 for me this morning at 9:00am, woke up with a cold though, typical!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.8 today.



You seem to have had some better waking levels lately Linda


----------



## Lindarose

Yes despite my confused body clock with so many night shifts I'm quite pleased. I've also had some 'moments' because there's too many temptations around. 
Glad to see you're under 7.0 today Amigo and hope you're feeling better day by day


----------



## Stoke 109

10.2 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a long time since I've been first to post my reading .  It's a 6.9 today.


----------



## SB2015

Up unusually early as well with a 3.7.  Oops.  Off to help out at an Easter Egg Hunt.  I will try to resist!


----------



## Flower

Morning  It's an Easter House Special for me today, always great to see a 5.2 

I'd sneak a bit of chocolate to raise your level before you start hiding the eggs SB2015


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 3.9 here, Dawn has gone on holiday. Congrats on the HS Flower.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.2 for me today. Only got 3 strips left so saving them for tonight. Party time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Congrats on the House Special @Flower - I just missed it with a 5.3 

Hope you have a good evening Mark!


----------



## khskel

Was 5.2 in the early hours (spot of basal testing) 5.5 now .Morning all have a great Saturday.


----------



## KookyCat

Budge up Flower I'm with you today, a house special . I see the April showers have arrived a few days early this year


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Was 5.2 in the early hours (spot of basal testing) 5.5 now .Morning all have a great Saturday.



Hope you're getting your head round your new diagnosis Khskel, I'm thinking of you with shared understanding. 

I haven't tested yet this morning. I'm still waking like I have a major hangover without the benefit of the party! So hope you enjoy yours Mark. I'm sure you can loosen the reins a little bit for once!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Hope you're getting your head round your new diagnosis Khskel, I'm thinking of you with shared understanding.
> 
> I haven't tested yet this morning. I'm still waking like I have a major hangover without the benefit of the party! So hope you enjoy yours Mark. I'm sure you can loosen the reins a little bit for once!


Hope you feel better as the day progresses Amigo


----------



## Alan.tnh

I'm With Flower and Kooky a 5..2


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> I'm With Flower and Kooky a 5..2


Wow, a lot of house specials today!  Feel embarrassed at my 5.3, although I was 5.2 before bed and 5.2 just now before lunch!


----------



## Alan.tnh

We can here you knocking on the house special door Northie, but rules is rules.


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> Hope you're getting your head round your new diagnosis Khskel, I'm thinking of you with shared understanding.
> 
> I haven't tested yet this morning. I'm still waking like I have a major hangover without the benefit of the party!


It's sinking in and I hope your hangover has improved.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> I'd sneak a bit of chocolate to raise your level before you start hiding the eggs SB2015



My Easter bunny lost its ear before we left.  
The event was then cancelled due to dangerous wind das


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, 6.4 today, I have to confess I've already had a chocolate truffle with breakfast...well it is Easter after all, it'd be rude not to surely   Plus I've got a day of painting ahead so I'll need that extra sugar to fuel the day.  It's my least favourite bit today....the ceiling eek


----------



## Lynn Davies

Happy Easter everyone!  8.3 for me this morning.  Not had anything to eat yet as waiting the required amount of time for the Levothyroxine to be absorbed but after that I will be chomping on a toasted hot cross bun for brekkie


----------



## khskel

House special for me on this bright and breezy morning


----------



## Robin

5.7 this morning. Decided to get up 'old time' Happy Easterr everyone. 
Happy Neckache, Kooky, I hate ceilings too.


----------



## Amigo

Happy Easter everyone! 

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> House special for me on this bright and breezy morning


Congrats on the HS khskel!  I'm way out with a 7.2 today and an almost unprecedented lie-in


----------



## Flower

Happy Easter  Oops a low 3.1 for me after I fell back asleep, thank goodness my pump was awake and suspended insulin.

Congratulations on the HS khskel


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all  4.7 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Happy Easter everyone  and 7.1 for me. 
Well done on the great BGs!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy easter everyone! I was 10.1 this morning and now 16.7 after a roast chicken easter meal with a glass (or two!) of prosecco!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Easter everyone. A lovely 5.1 for me this morning. Party went great last night. Buffet had lots of things in breadcrumbs but managed to find chicken wings & sausages. Also had a quarter of a scotch egg & a quarter of a ham sandwich. Before lunch 5.2 & 7.7 afterwards. Don't think there was much meat in the sausages.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Happy Easter everyone. A lovely 5.1 for me this morning. Party went great last night. Buffet had lots of things in breadcrumbs but managed to find chicken wings & sausages. Also had a quarter of a scotch egg & a quarter of a ham sandwich. Before lunch 5.2 & 7.7 afterwards. Don't think there was much meat in the sausages.


Wow! That's fantastic Mark!  Morning everyone - a 5.6 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning everyone - a huge 9.2 for me today - better behave myself today.  Still no more choccy bunnies in the house!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, and as it turns out 12 dark chocolate truffles is the key to fending off a painting hypo!  Might not be able to move the nerve damaged wrist today but that's just the perfect excuse for a bit of slosh TV I reckon


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today. Just been to check I have a roof still after the winds were so strong in the early hours 

Slosh tv is the way to go KookyC


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 today. Just been to check I have a roof still after the winds were so strong in the early hours
> 
> Slosh tv is the way to go KookyC


Morning all. 6.1 for me, after an alarming spike to 13.1 while watching The Night Manager last night. It was very gripping, but I'd no idea TV could raise my levels that much!
Wild and windy over our side of the Cotswolds too, Flower.


----------



## GregP

Morning all 4.7 for me this morning (despite hot cross bun and a few sneaky chips last night). Better actually have some breakfast before I go out on my run


----------



## khskel

5.5 for me. Roast potatoes and cheese cake survived


----------



## Amigo

An elevated 7.6 for me but to be expected during this illness. Tends to drop during the day and highest level I got through the day yesterday was 7.9.

Hope nobody is gone with the wind this morning, been ferocious in places


----------



## Mark Parrott

Windy morning all! A lovely 5.7 for me. Stayed in the 5's all day yesterday. Had a lovely family Easter dinner of roast lamb and I introduced everyone to my low carb lime cheescake for pud which went down very well.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.3 for me. 4 squares of Lindt 80%


----------



## Alan.tnh

[QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 587971, member: 14673" I introduced everyone to my low carb lime cheescake for pud which went down very well.[/QUOTE]

Hi Mark got a recipe for that? Sounds good


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a better 6.7 today. 
Need a blustery night here and not much better now!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, I hope y'all had a happy and blessed Easter?

A nice 5.5 for me today (and an actual 5.2 yesterday!)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 10.0 this morning! Off swimming in half an hour. Only learnt how to swim on Thursday lol!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Alan.tnh said:


> Mark Parrott said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.ditchthecarbs.com[/URL]. base is ground almonds & dessicated coconut & 2 tsps of Stevia mixed with melted butter.  Cheesecake is 2 tubs of full fat cream cheese & 2 sachets of sugar free lemon & like jelly mixed with just 300mil of boiling water. Also zest & juice of a lime. No bake, just sets in the fridge. I also drizzled 85% dark choc on top.
Click to expand...


----------



## SB2015

Rosiecarmel said:


> I was 10.0 this morning! Off swimming in half an hour. Only learnt how to swim on Thursday lol!



Well done Rosie on learning to swim.  What prompted you to do hurst?

7.6 this morning, after eating the feet of my Lindt Rabbit last night on a 4.3 at bedtime.
Someone else said diabetes rules do not apply over Easter.

Late posting as we have just finished moving my dobby weaving loom from one room to another, which required it all being taken apart and put back together.  Now a superb view of the garden from my weaving bench.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

SB2015 said:


> Well done Rosie on learning to swim.  What prompted you to do hurst?



A close friend loves swimming and has been asking for years if I'll go yet I always made excuses. Then on Thursday for some reason I just asked her if she'd teach me. She said yeah so I decided it was best to do it then and there otherwise I'd chicken out again! I thoroughly enjoyed it once I realised that im not going to drown ha! Did 24 lengths then went back and did water aerobics the same day! Did another 24 lengths today. Going to build it up gradually as I'm very slow. People were constantly over taking me but I'm not bothered!


----------



## SB2015

24 lengths!!  Well done.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I can't swim. Wife had tried to teach me but failed. I was petrified.


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> A close friend loves swimming and has been asking for years if I'll go yet I always made excuses. Then on Thursday for some reason I just asked her if she'd teach me. She said yeah so I decided it was best to do it then and there otherwise I'd chicken out again! I thoroughly enjoyed it once I realised that im not going to drown ha! Did 24 lengths then went back and did water aerobics the same day! Did another 24 lengths today. Going to build it up gradually as I'm very slow. People were constantly over taking me but I'm not bothered!



Great exercise Rosie! That will get your levels down


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.9 today and the consultant before work, oh the deep joys my life currently holds.  Least it's a short week I suppose


----------



## khskel

Back to the grind and a 5.7 from me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> A close friend loves swimming and has been asking for years if I'll go yet I always made excuses. Then on Thursday for some reason I just asked her if she'd teach me. She said yeah so I decided it was best to do it then and there otherwise I'd chicken out again! I thoroughly enjoyed it once I realised that im not going to drown ha! Did 24 lengths then went back and did water aerobics the same day! Did another 24 lengths today. Going to build it up gradually as I'm very slow. People were constantly over taking me but I'm not bothered!


Hahaha. LOL Rosie...Well done on finding a new hobby and taking to it, well, like a diabetic to water.

Morning all.  6.5 here. Looks like we've got your leftover wind and rain today! Going shopping later for my Mum's 80th birthday present - she looks and acts about 60 (hope I've got mostly her genes!).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and yes,Bloden, it is calmer here, you've obv got our leftovers.
5.3 for me today,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today. Hope things go well at the consultant's KookyCat


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, hope you all had a great easter weekend. 8 for me today (sorry kooky).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.6 today after cramp down both legs under my plaster casts in the night  I think I invented some new swear words last night !

I hope your consultant appointment goes well today KookyC


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bloden said:


> Hahaha. LOL Rosie...Well done on finding a new hobby and taking to it, well, like a diabetic to water.



Ha!! I can't wait to get back in the water!

I'm a strangely high 15.3 today. I'm not sure why but hoping it goes down! I hope it's not a sign of me becoming unwell, I don't have time to be poorly!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck with the consultant today, Kooky


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me which is much improved on lately 

Hope things go well kooky


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.5 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.4 for me 
Great result Amigo and hope you're well on the road to recovery.
Good luck with your appt Kooky!


----------



## SlowRunner

6.0 for me this morning & day 5 of the lurgy. It will be nice to feel well again at some point . On the plus side, sugar levels have been slightly higher than normal but not much and I've stayed in single figures, so things could have been worse. Now, if only I could breathe...


----------



## Alan.tnh

SlowRunner said:


> 6.0 for me this morning & day 5 of the lurgy. It will be nice to feel well again at some point . On the plus side, sugar levels have been slightly higher than normal but not much and I've stayed in single figures, so things could have been worse. Now, if only I could breathe...


 Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Amigo

SlowRunner said:


> 6.0 for me this morning & day 5 of the lurgy. It will be nice to feel well again at some point . On the plus side, sugar levels have been slightly higher than normal but not much and I've stayed in single figures, so things could have been worse. Now, if only I could breathe...



That was my post almost word for word some weeks ago SlowRunner and then I ended up with severe pneumonia. If you don't feel any better, see your doctor. Glad your BG's haven't gone berserk though.


----------



## SlowRunner

Pneumonia!! . I will definitely be visiting the doctor if I don't improve soon xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.5 for me


----------



## KookyCat

6.4 today and Kooky is not a happy cat, not happy at all (see she's referring to herself in the third person that's a sign of severe annoyance).  6 units of Tresiba was working well until the clocks went forward or back or whatever nonsense they make us do, and literally since Sunday the blood sugar has been higher than normal, stuck all day at around 8.  Is the fairy having a giraffe?  I mean seriously the clocks changing is now a factor to add in as well as everything else.  Why?  No really why?  I'm so annoyed I could burst out of my own chest like alien. 

On the plus side consultant prescribed me Tresiba cartridges and the half unit pen which I can pick up today so hopefully half units are the key, because this is starting to really tick me off


----------



## Mark Parrott

Move over Khskel, 5.5 for me too. Think last night's dinner was a problem. Had a jacket sweet potato with home made chilli. It wasn't a huge potato, but BG went from 5.8 to 8.7! My highest after dinner reading for months. Oh well, it's all a learning curve.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Some lovely figures this fine morning...not here tho - 13.6.  Ouch! I blame the weird sinuse-y headache / earache I've had since Monday.  
Down, BG, down. Bad BG! 

Glad to hear your consultant's listening, Kooks. Hope you get your basal in line asap.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Some lovely figures this fine morning...not here tho - 13.6.  Ouch! I blame the weird sinuse-y headache / earache I've had since Monday.
> Down, BG, down. Bad BG!
> 
> Glad to hear your consultant's listening, Kooks. Hope you get your basal in line asap.


Ack! Hope your levels improve as the day progresses @Bloden ! Get well soon!


----------



## Robin

5.0 here, to wind Kooky up even further. Here's to the half unit pen, though, glad your consultant seems sensible.
Hope you feel better soon, Bloden.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  5.4 for me today.
Off to plaster room and podiatry today as I have one of those agonising heel splits under my plaster cast and need help!! Ouch it hurts, stupid feet ggrrr!
Glad your consultant was useful KookyC and really hope the half unit pen prevents you having to do an alien act!
Keep giving your BG the Barbara Woodhouse treatment Bloden it's the best way


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck today Flower.


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! A reasonable 6.3 for me today after a hair raising 14.2 at bedtime last night!! First time I've set my monitor off bleeping like that for a while


----------



## Amigo

Some screams, ouchs and arghhs this morning. Hope things improve Kooky, flower and Boden.

A 6.8 for me which I'm happy with at the moment. Be nice when my voice eventually returns though maybe not everyone would agree!


----------



## Alan.tnh

morning all 5.9 for me.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  I'm with you Flower on 5.4 today.
Hope your foot feels better once the cast is sorted.


----------



## GregP

5.8 this morning, which is a bit high for me. Probably something to do with staying at my moms for a few days (either the stress or slightly out of my food routine!)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.6 today. 
Hope your pain eases after spot Flower


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry that was meant to read after your appt!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning  5.4 for me today.
> Off to plaster room and podiatry today as I have one of those agonising heel splits under my plaster cast and need help!! Ouch it hurts, stupid feet ggrrr!
> 
> Keep giving your BG the Barbara Woodhouse treatment Bloden it's the best way



Hahaha, Barbara Woodhouse, I like it.

Hope the appt went well, Flower, and they managed to stop the pain.

It's just my seasonal Ali Gs, but thanks everyone for the sympathy. Half an hour on the ex bike sorted out my hyper, dim prob!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I've been super high all day! Just been swimming, did another 24 lengths and my numbers have gone UP to 19  

I rang up today to make an earlier appointment with my DSN so seeing her on Tuesday!


----------



## SB2015

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I've been super high all day! Just been swimming, did another 24 lengths and my numbers have gone UP to 19



I was surprised when this happened to me for the first time.  If you are high when you start exercising you can go higher.  I think that it is to do with the increased insulin resistance when BGs are high.  I know if I am ill and running high, I have to increase my doses to treat this.   remember a rule I read (apologies that I can't remember where) that told me to not to exercise if I was 14 or more.  Because I was on Multiple Daily Injections I was able to bring the level down and just delay the start of my exercise.  I am not sure what advice there is on this for T2, but I am sure your DSN will be able to advise.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ive never been told that, I only read it on here the other day! Ive go to the gym every other day and now go swimming whenever I can because I really enjoy it. I don't want to stop because of my blood sugars  I hope she can help me on Tuesday!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm struggling to find any useful information regarding type 2 and exercise. Most of the information relies on type 2s not being used to exercise. I enjoy exercising and although I'm overweight, I lead a very active life. I'm a student nurse AND go to the gym and now swimming! The past few weeks I've barely been below 13 after meals (like 11ish upon waking) even though my exercise and fitness levels have increased! This is very stressful


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.8 today and 6.5 units of Tresiba so let's see how that goes, if it doesn't go well the rage may return.  I'm starting a thrash metal band called "Rage against the Diabetes" or RAD for short if anyone fancies joining, the first song will be "no thank you I'd rather not do as you tell me" inspired by the Rage Against the Machine song, but with a more polite, more British twist.  The second song will be called "death to the Fairy" I think, but we'll see 

Flower I hope that cracked heel has been sorted (ouch ), and Rosie I really hope that DSN of yours does something useful when you see her, must really be getting you down now.  Happy Thursday to all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  

Rosie, I do hope the DSN can sort something out for your levels. It seems to me that they are pretty consistent with the fact that your medication is simply papering over the cracks - you seem to have a base level of low double figures which suggests to me a lack of insulin rather than insulin resistance, in light of the efforts you have been making. What happened regarding the C-peptide test, have you been able to do it yet?


----------



## khskel

A high for me 6.6 I fear it was the scone last night.  Rosie I hope they get you sorted.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me again today.

Rosie - hope they sort something out for you soon (((hugs)))

Flower - hope they have sorted out your heel!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.5 here. It's raining! Does the weather not realise I'm on holiday and require sun, sun, sun?! I'm going to sulk until it comes out (hope sulking doesn't effect my BG).

Good for you, Rosie, putting in so much effort. Make sure the DSN listens and acts this time. You must be so fed up...I'm fed up for you!


----------



## Robin

4.9 for me today. It's frosty here!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and may I join you khskel with 6.6 again? 
Good luck today Rosie. Think we are all sharing your frustration and hoping you are soon on the right path. You're trying so hard.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 again today.

Thanks everyone, my heel was treated and has extra strategically placed padding inside the cast, it doesn't feel quite as sore, phew!
I hope you get some good help very quickly Rosie, you are having such a battle and it's not fair on you and it shouldn't be.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 again today.
> 
> Thanks everyone, my heel was treated and has extra strategically placed padding inside the cast, it doesn't feel quite as sore, phew!
> I hope you get some good help very quickly Rosie, you are having such a battle and it's not fair on you and it shouldn't be.


Glad to hear the heel is more comfortable @Flower


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. a high 9 for me today. My morning readings always seem to be higher than I want.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone. a high 9 for me today. My morning readings always seem to be higher than I want.


What are things like during the day Stitch? I seem to be noticing that your morning levels are creeping up slightly, I wonder if your medication is not working quite as well as it was and might need reviewing?


----------



## Stitch147

I was wondering that too Northerner. Last time I went to the Dr's he asked me to start to reduce my metformin, I was taking 2 after breakfast and 2 after dinner, at the moment I'm taking 1 after breakfast and 2 after dinner and im on 2 gliclizide before breakfast. I was thinking of going back up to the max dose of metformin to see if that makes a difference. My next HbA1c isnt due until beginning of June. Most days I seem to average between 6-10 with my readings (which are definately a bit higher since reducing the Metformin). I might go back on to the higher dose and see what happens.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 'confessional' for me. Since I've been ill my levels have crept up a bit on a morning but level during the day until after the evening meal. Rarely going higher than 8.5 though. 

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 7.1 'confessional' for me. Since I've been ill my levels have crept up a bit on a morning but level during the day until after the evening meal. Rarely going higher than 8.5 though.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone x


Considering what you have been dealing with, I think you are doing very well


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.1 for me


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Considering what you have been dealing with, I think you are doing very well



Thanks northerner, it's good to have that acknowledged!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks everyone, I am extremely frustrated. I think it's possibly the canagliflozin that's "papering over the cracks" as northerner says! I'm trying extremely hard and getting so annoyed that healthcare professionals don't seem to be concerned. It terrifies me thinking that im doing damage to my body when I'm trying to hard to stop that. All the complications that come with high blood sugars scare me so much! All my results are on Diasend now so the DSN can check them out and see just how high they are basically all the time now. It's interesting to see them in a graph and see them slowly rising!

Also Amigo I second what Northerner said. Even when unwell you had good levels and you should be proud of that!


----------



## SB2015

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm struggling to find any useful information regarding type 2 and exercise. Most of the information relies on type 2s not being used to exercise. I enjoy exercising and although I'm overweight, I lead a very active life. I'm a student nurse AND go to the gym and now swimming! The past few weeks I've barely been below 13 after meals (like 11ish upon waking) even though my exercise and fitness levels have increased! This is very stressful



How many carbs are you eating at mealtimes?  That will be the thing that has potential to  increases BG in all of us.  There is a lot in the Food and Carbs section about lowering carbs.  Is that worth a try?


----------



## SB2015

A rather late good morning (and only just in time).
Busy setting up my new weaving room.

A 4.6 this morning after an unexplained hypo in the night.
Went to bed at 10.2 after a late meal with accurate carb count.  
I have a slightly higher ratio at night (1:14) so did not expect to go low.
This did follow a fasting afternoon into early evening, 6 hours in total.
Could that have an effect?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

SB2015 said:


> How many carbs are you eating at mealtimes?  That will be the thing that has potential to  increases BG in all of us.  There is a lot in the Food and Carbs section about lowering carbs.  Is that worth a try?



I am trying to do LCHF mostly. I don't post usually in the food section, I just lurk  I'm currently posting everything in MyFitnessPal so I'm logging what I'm eating. I don't eat pasta, bread, potatoes etc but I do love cous cous and sweet potatoes. I occasionally have quinoa too. A typical tea for me is fish with cous cous or gammon with eggs! I am trying to limit my carb intake to around 100/120g a day although I do go over some days. Some days I WILL have pasta but I make my own pesto so I'll have something like brown pasta with chicken and pesto.


----------



## SB2015

Sounds good  and you are welcome to come and cook for me!!
I hope that you get some answers at your next appointment.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm tolerable to small amounts of cous cous & sweet potato, but if I overdo it just slightly, my BS goes up.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happily SB2015! I love cooking and finding new low carb recipes. Some are a bit terrible but some are gorgeous. I really need to start writing them down! 

Mark Im the same with sweet potatoes but luckily cous cous and quinoa seem to be fine! All hell breaks loose if I have any kind of rice though!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Haven't risked rice yet. Bulger wheat is ok though. Similar to cous cous but a bit bigger.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6 on the dot for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone! 11.4 today. Got a 20 min doctors appointment at 4:30 to discuss insulin, medication and the foot pain I've been getting all week (plus unrelated prescription for more sleeping tablets!)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here. 

Glad to hear your heel feels more comfortable, Flower. 

Rosie, sounds like you're making a supreme effort. I hope the doc realises that later and ACTS! Just a thought tho, gammon sends me high - is it dipped in something sugary?  Good luck...


----------



## Robin

A nice round 5.0 for me this morning ( I can feel the vibes as Kooky shudders),
Good luck with your appointment today, Rosie, I hope you get some sense out of your GP.


----------



## SB2015

A 6.5 this morning after a crazy evening, ranging from 26.4 down to 2.0.
Wrong carbs at a birthday party, forgot to 'deliver', then skanky cannula, panic and over treated high, ........


----------



## Flower

Good morning  An annoying 11.0 today, I have no idea! New month maybe ? 
I really hope you have a useful appointment today Rosie, it has all gone on far too long for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck later Rosie. A better 7.2 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.

Good luck Rosie - hope someone listens to you this time.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.7 for me today, nice to be back in the 5's . Good luck with your appointment Rosie xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.

Good luck Rosie!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.5 for me. Hospital appt this afternoon at the COPD clinic. Breathing test. Had a cold recently so not expecting great results. I'll be borderline like I have been at every other test. Good luck with your appt Rosie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Flower said:


> Good morning  An annoying 11.0 today, I have no idea! New month maybe ?
> I really hope you have a useful appointment today Rosie, it has all gone on far too long for you.



Maybe it's a (terrible) April fools joke. Clearly pancreases (sp?) have an awful sense of humour!


Thanks everyone - really hope I get some answers!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 6.5 for me. Hospital appt this afternoon at the COPD clinic. Breathing test. Had a cold recently so not expecting great results. I'll be borderline like I have been at every other test. Good luck with your appt Rosie.



And you, Mark, at your hospital appointment


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Good luck at  appt Rosie. Hopefully you will get some help. Did you get the results from your private blood test yet?


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.9 for me,
Good luck with the appointment Rosie


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me.

Hope you get some answers today Rosie...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today.
> Good luck at  appt Rosie. Hopefully you will get some help. Did you get the results from your private blood test yet?



I actually rang them this morning to ask about this. They told.me the lab was closed over the easter period but I should get my results in a few days. I looked on my online account and it says they'll be available online by Monday and I'll receive them in the post soon so I'm assuming that means by Wednesday! At least I'll know by Monday though


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I actually rang them this morning to ask about this. They told.me the lab was closed over the easter period but I should get my results in a few days. I looked on my online account and it says they'll be available online by Monday and I'll receive them in the post soon so I'm assuming that means by Wednesday! At least I'll know by Monday though


I really hope the results are helpful Rosie, whatever they reveal!


----------



## GregP

5.3 for me this morning, seems to be my meters favourite number, it's 5 out of the last 7 days at 5.3 (not that I am obsessively tracking on a spreadsheet or anything)


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 5.3 for me this morning, seems to be my meters favourite number, it's 5 out of the last 7 days at 5.3 (not that I am obsessively tracking on a spreadsheet or anything)


Hehe! I've had times when I wonder if my meter has got stuck - at least it's sticking on a good number!


----------



## GregP

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I've had times when I wonder if my meter has got stuck - at least it's sticking on a good number!


I know it's definitely not stuck after a disastrous experiment with chocolate coated breakfast cereal this morning sent it into the 9's for the first time in months!


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> I know it's definitely not stuck after a disastrous experiment with chocolate coated breakfast cereal this morning sent it into the 9's for the first time in months!


Well, that's just asking for trouble!


----------



## Lindarose

I decided to test an hour after 4 belvita biscuits for lunch and shocked to see 11.0! Back to 6.2 after another 2 hours but it's things like that which push up my hba1c.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I decided to test an hour after 4 belvita biscuits for lunch and shocked to see 11.0! Back to 6.2 after another 2 hours but it's things like that which push up my hba1c.


That's surprising, they are usually OK for me


----------



## Lindarose

I know you've mentioned eating Belvita before but I thought maybe me eating all 4 at once was the problem as over 30 grand carb in 1 hit.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I know you've mentioned eating Belvita before but I thought maybe me eating all 4 at once was the problem as over 30 grand carb in 1 hit.


Yes, that might be the problem - I tend to only have one or two as a snack, never tried the full 4!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> I decided to test an hour after 4 belvita biscuits for lunch and shocked to see 11.0! Back to 6.2 after another 2 hours but it's things like that which push up my hba1c.



Quite right Linda! I'd want something much more delicious than a few Belvita biscuits to take that hike! They'll no doubt be off the menu now.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes another lesson learnt! I have no will power to eat just 2 of a 4 pack


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me. Have a great weekend.


----------



## GregP

Good morning all. 4.7 for me, my lowest ever morning reading.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

An annoying 9.9 for me today. I had a small amount of pasta with dinner last night and 2 digestive biscuits before bed. Lesson learned there.


----------



## Lynn Davies

good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Move over GregP. 4.7 for me too.
Off to the seaside today. Business reasons. We are setting up a pop up shop in Burnham Deepdale, near Hunstanton in May for a week & thought we'd have a look to see what it's like.


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> Good morning all. 4.7 for me, my lowest ever morning reading.





Mark Parrott said:


> Move over GregP. 4.7 for me too.
> Off to the seaside today. Business reasons. We are setting up a pop up shop in Burnham Deepdale, near Hunstanton in May for a week & thought we'd have a look to see what it's like.


Wow! Well done guys - obviously getting it right!  

Hope the day goes well Mark!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy Saturday everyone  I'm 11,3 today. I thought it would be higher actually after last nights Chinese!! Off to the gym later to burn it off lol!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.4 for me After lots and lots of basal changes I've got my 7 day average back down to 7.7. I just need to keep it there for my review on April 11th.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.4 for me After lots and lots of basal changes I've got my 7 day average back down to 7.7. I just need to keep it there for my review on April 11th.


You're doing a great job under very tricky circumstances, well done!  Hope the review goes well


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Alan


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  A 4.2 with Flower this morning.  
I hope the gym helps this morning Rosie
Well done AJ


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.3 today 
Quite surprising I went down so well as had a spike after belvitas yesterday and another 10.6 an hour after a few pieces of boiled potato with tea. Think I'm not able to tolerate carbs as much as I thought. I have to make a big effort to test during the day more. 
Good luck Amanda. Always extra stressful before a review.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying high number for me again today. 8.7. Wish I could get my morning readings lower.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. Yet another sunny day across the Fens & a 5.2 for me. Yesterday was my lowest average ever at 5.2 with my lowest reading before dinner being 4.4.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a Sunday 5.2 House Special for me


----------



## khskel

Budge up Northie a 5.9 for me too


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> Move over GregP. 4.7 for me too.
> Off to the seaside today. Business reasons. We are setting up a pop up shop in Burnham Deepdale, near Hunstanton in May for a week & thought we'd have a look to see what it's like.


4.4 this morning! Yikes. Should've had more chips with my steak last night (I stole 2 off my hubbys plate with my humungous salad)


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me. Relieved to see 6's again on a morning because I hope it means my body is beginning to emerge from the pneumonia.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone x


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.6 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.5 today 
Pleased to see you're back in the 6's too amigo. Been a long haul for you. 
Such a lovely day here and I've slept through so much of it. I think a visit to the coast is on the cards. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.4 this morning! Yikes. Should've had more chips with my steak last night (I stole 2 off my hubbys plate with my humungous salad)


Blimey Greg,  that terrific! 



Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning. Yet another sunny day across the Fens & a 5.2 for me. Yesterday was my lowest average ever at 5.2 with my lowest reading before dinner being 4.4.





Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a Sunday 5.2 House Special for me


Well done on the House Specials!


----------



## Robin

7.1 for me, not too bad considering I was at a family party (husband's side) in the North West all weekend and my levels have been up as high as 15 during the day, despite extra insulin. As a lass with Yorkshire ancestry, I'm obviously allergic to t'other side of the Pennines.


----------



## SB2015

Another late post.  A 5.6 this morning.  
Happy with that and  the couple of good days before my DSN appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Parrott

SB2015 said:


> Another late post.  A 5.6 this morning.
> Happy with that and  the couple of good days before my DSN appointment tomorrow.


Hope all goes well tomorrow. It's my blood test tomorrow & results on the 12th.


----------



## SB2015

Thanks Mark.
I hit a big low before Christmas with spinal problem tipping me over the balance, but the forum has given me lots of practical strategies to try, and although things still seem confusing I have things to try in order to improve things.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 7.1 for me, not too bad considering I was at a family party (husband's side) in the North West all weekend and my levels have been up as high as 15 during the day, despite extra insulin. As a lass with Yorkshire ancestry, I'm obviously allergic to t'other side of the Pennines.


Those pie butties will get you every time!


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> Another late post.  A 5.6 this morning.
> Happy with that and  the couple of good days before my DSN appointment tomorrow.


Good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Those pie butties will get you every time!


The first time I went up to meet my future husband's family, I was absolutely amazed at the huge mounds of pork pies on sale on every stall in Preston Market. That and the fact that the first couple of 'posh dos' I attended up there, after a formal sit down dinner followed by dancing, we were fed steaming vats of Lancashire Hotpot at 1am before being allowed home.


----------



## SB2015

Thanks Northerner.  I will let you know. 
Sat here waiting for BG to rise after having a hypo.  
That wasn't part of the plan.


----------



## KookyCat

Well I did say we likes our pies in this neck of the woods   I was 5.6 this morning but the stupid broadband connection has been up and down again like a yoyo hence my late post


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 here


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 6.2 today, happy Monday everyone


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy cream bun today! 5.5 for me. Off for my blood tests at 9.40, then off to the bakers for my ultimate treat. A fresh cream belgiun bun.


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me. Good luck, Mark, and enjoy the bun!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.  

No Belgian bun here for 'being brave' for my blood test - not even a sticker or a lollipop!


----------



## Stitch147

Another annoying high first thing this morning 9.2. 
Enjoy your cream bun Mark.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  5.8 this morning.  A god start to the day.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Another annoying high first thing this morning 9.2.
> Enjoy your cream bun Mark.


Have you gone back to the old dose of metformin yet Stitch? One thing to bear in mind about your particular type of diabetes is that you may need to review your medication frequently. I know of another member here who was fine on tablets for a while, but is now using an insulin pump.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.7 for me today.

Happy bun eating Mark  not even an 'I've been very brave' badge Bloden? How cruel!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Have you gone back to the old dose of metformin yet Stitch? One thing to bear in mind about your particular type of diabetes is that you may need to review your medication frequently. I know of another member here who was fine on tablets for a while, but is now using an insulin pump.



Yep, i went back up with the metformin from friday morning. I even experimented and had dinner earlier than normal yesterday. We normally have dinner about 7.30-8 but as we were out we had dinner at about 5.30. I had cavery with 1 small roast potato and half a plate of veg!!! The only thing I had at home in the evening was a few peanuts as a snack. I think its gonna be back to the dr's when I get back from my holiday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7 for me today. Notice I haven't put the .0 on after in the hope it doesn't get noticed Kooky 
Hopefully the extra metformin will have an effect over the next few weeks Stitch Doesn't it take awhile to kick in? Very frustrating for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7 for me today. Notice I haven't put the .0 on after in the hope it doesn't get noticed Kooky
> Hopefully the extra metformin will have an effect over the next few weeks Stitch Doesn't it take awhile to kick in? Very frustrating for you.



It is very frustrating as I seemed to be getting my levels down nicely so stared to reduce the metformin after last Dr visit and now its slowly creeping up again.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. A very happy 5.3 for me


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me this morning. 

Hope you can get your morning numbers down Stitch. So unfair when you're making so much effort. I'm unhappy about 7's so know how you must feel.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All 5.4 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! It is still morning... Just!! A 4.6 for me today. Last week when I was ill I never had anything lower than 6.5, this week I'm bouncing along in the 4's & 5's with the occasional 3 thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! It is still morning... Just!! A 4.6 for me today. Last week when I was ill I never had anything lower than 6.5, this week I'm bouncing along in the 4's & 5's with the occasional 3 thrown in for good measure!


You might need to consider reducing your basal insulin


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> You might need to consider reducing your basal insulin


Maybe! I dropped it from 10 units to 8 a while back but was getting a lot of higher than I'd like readings so put it back up to 9 & it's seemed OK up until this week. If I keep going low I'll try going back to 8.


----------



## GregP

Hey all! Manic busy day. Was 5.1 this morning, just home from work and I'm 4.4, better get on with cooking dinner!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.6 here. 

A quick question: how often do people find they have to change their basal dose? I seem to have to change mine every week at the mo cos of overnight hypos.

It's April showers here, boo hoo. Roll on May and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.0 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.

Can't answer the question about basal, @Bloden - stopped taking it 4 years ago!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone! 5.3 for me. Its freezing in our house this morning. Our heating has failed to come on. For some reason the boiler hasnt fired up.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.4 for me!  Where has that come from!!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  15.0 ouch! after a 2.3 hypo in the night. I went cgm-less last night as I've got an MRI scan on my leg this morning and need to remove my transmitter and pump for it. My sensor expired last pm so I thought I'd risk it. Hhmm not a rip roaring success then, back to the drawing board...


----------



## GregP

Morning - I'm at 5.0 bang on!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  15.0 ouch! after a 2.3 hypo in the night. I went cgm-less last night as I've got an MRI scan on my leg this morning and need to remove my transmitter and pump for it. My sensor expired last pm so I thought I'd risk it. Hhmm not a rip roaring success then, back to the drawing board...


Oh no!  Hope things settle for you @Flower , I hope the scan goes well


----------



## Robin

5.3 for me today.
@Bloden I normally only change my basal twice a year, when I dial it down in spring for the gArdening season and then up again in Autumn, but I also need to when I go on holiday and am doing a lot more strenuous walking. (Because it's Lantus I have to remember to do it a few days before I go, then normally by the end of the first week away, it needs to go up again.)
Our heating failed to come on yesterday, Mark, I had to get out of bed and go and top the system up.
Good luck with the MRI today, Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck for your scan today Flower, and Oooops on the 15.0!!!
Im at 8.2 this morning. Didnt drop down below 8 all day yesterday which was annoying.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.1 for me today . No idea about the basal, have changed mine about 4 times so far, so that's more than once a month!! But I still have my 'L' plates on!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.0 for me (quite popular today)


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  A 6.2 this morning.  Sunny and bright for a good day out.

@Bloden I do a fasting test before my annual appointment and then tweak things when readings seem to be going wry.  I am doing it more recently as I had thought it more static before I came on here, so checking for patterns in my weekly review of my records.

Hope the scan goes well today Flower.

And a question: in general it looks as thought T2 tend to get or expect lower morning readings than T1. Is that true?


----------



## Amigo

An unwelcome 7.4 for me this morning. My body obviously thinks I need the extra glucose for the nocturnal coughing I'm still doing 

Hope all goes well Flower and sorry your numbers are being moody too Stitch.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and may I join you on the 6.4 step Lynn? 
Good luck with your scan today Flower.


----------



## Flower

Thanks everyone, I survived the scan  The person doing it came out after and asked me if I had been in a car crash, I replied 'no, it's just diabetes'. Afterwards I thought what a massive understatement 'just diabetes' is! It's managed to destroy my ankle and foot joints amongst over things! 

Amigo I love the idea of moody blood sugars


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7 for me today. Notice I haven't put the .0 on after in the hope it doesn't get noticed Kooky
> Hopefully the extra metformin will have an effect over the next few weeks Stitch Doesn't it take awhile to kick in? Very frustrating for you.



I noticed LindaRose, I just chose to tut silently and assume it was really a 6.9 

Morning folks 5.8 today, and day 5 million of the guess the basal dose, will we want 5.5, 6.5 or 7?  I'm going to go with none of the aforementioned because awkward bag of bones knows I'll assume it's one of those so obvs it'll be 5 or 6 or if we're feeling really excitable a 7.5


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 6.0 for me. Very slightly higher than recently but im up earlier than usual so maybe thats the culprit. Think i recovered from the cream belgian bun very well. Next one in 3 months.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.8 for me this morning. I was 6.3 before bed and after my steak dinner out with the OH. X


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Snap! Khskel...a 5.1 for me too.

Thanks for your replies about Lantus T1ers. It's all grist for the mill, as my Yorkshire Mother says.

Sorry to hear you're still being kept awake coughing, Amigo.

Nice comment, Flower - it's 'just' diabetes. Understatement of the year!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today


----------



## Robin

*Peeps round door checking for Kooky, whispers* 5.0 for me today.


----------



## GregP

4.9 for me, seems to have settled to around 5 for me now (I think that's good!)


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.9 for me, seems to have settled to around 5 for me now (I think that's good!)


Pretty much perfect Greg!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and afraid I've done it again with a 7


----------



## GregP

Northerner said:


> Pretty much perfect Greg!


Me and Mary Poppins, practically perfect in every way


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning . 4.3 for me today!


----------



## SB2015

7.2 this morning, but a very good meal out last night.

Perhaps a cream belgian bun would have brought me down to 6s Mark.

I hope the guess works well today Kookycat.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all I'm with Robin On 5.0


----------



## Amigo

And another tentative peek round the screen with a 7....sorry kooky, it's looking like the 'rounded up crew' are on the rampage this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  5.4 for me today


----------



## khskel

5.7 for me. Have the best day you can.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi folks. 5.3 for me today. Ive cut back on my testing now. Still doing waking tests & if i have something new.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up Khskel, 5.7 here too.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. Another 5.1 here.

Lovely sunny day yesterday, but looks like they got the forecast right for today - rain, rain, rain!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. A 9.2 for me today. I woke up early hours of the morning feeling really sick (didnt look at the time though). I wish I had got up and tested my bg levels. Ive made an appointment with the dr for when I get back from my holiday as I'm not happy that my waking numbers seem to be on the rise.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.8 today.  Now let's review the rules on whole numbers, it's very simple, let's have none of it, I've let it pass for a while but I see there are more popping up daily.  I will continue to assume a rounding error on your behalf 

Stitch have the medical crew given you any advice about the morning figures?  Not sure how the medication works but those morning figures seem to be getting to you so wonder if they can suggest a strategy?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and I've taken heed of the rules so it's 6.6 today!  Looking back you're quite right to mention it Kooky. There were indeed a lot of us pushing our luck yesterday


----------



## Stitch147

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.8 today.  Now let's review the rules on whole numbers, it's very simple, let's have none of it, I've let it pass for a while but I see there are more popping up daily.  I will continue to assume a rounding error on your behalf
> 
> Stitch have the medical crew given you any advice about the morning figures?  Not sure how the medication works but those morning figures seem to be getting to you so wonder if they can suggest a strategy?



Hi kooky, ive been steering clear of the whole numbers, so thats good. My dr has never really said what my morning numbers should be, i'm just finding it frustrating that for a while they were between 6-8 and now always seem to be above 8. Im gonna go and have a chat just to put my mind at ease more than anything else.


----------



## SlowRunner

It's another 4.3 from me this morning
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.3 for me today!  Maybe I should have a lie in more often!!!


----------



## Amigo

I read kooky's warning just before testing there and was dreading an Oh Oh Oh Oh O!! 
Thankfully it was a 6.9...phew, narrow escape!

Stitch, I totally understand your frustration. Could it be you perhaps have your evening meal too late? Seems to affect me when I do.


----------



## GregP

SlowRunner said:


> It's another 4.3 from me this morning
> Have a good day everyone xx


4.3 for me too! Another record low


----------



## SB2015

A happy 5.2 today.  

Stitch if you are on holiday at present could it be just different foods.  
Still frustrating but I hope that you get some ideas from your Dr when you get back.

Greg, you are on a roll. Well done.

A good day to all.


----------



## Stitch147

Not on holiday yet (still one week to go). Most days my evening meal is about 7.30pm. As I work in central london, by the time ive got home and done dinner its about that time. Ive tried eating earlier (wednesday we eat earlier as we go out for dinner) and last sunday we ate at 5pm, but it doesnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 4.8 for me today.  To high for hypo but feel rubbish


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Not on holiday yet (still one week to go). Most days my evening meal is about 7.30pm. As I work in central london, by the time ive got home and done dinner its about that time. Ive tried eating earlier (wednesday we eat earlier as we go out for dinner) and last sunday we ate at 5pm, but it doesnt seem to make a difference.



Yes I thought that afterwards Stich about the travelling time etc. Sounds like the dawn phenomenon effect which is incredibly infuriating. Good thing is its doesn't seem to have affected your excellent Hba1c result but I can still see why you'd love to see lower waking figures. Hope the doc can suggest something.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Yes I thought that afterwards Stich about the travelling time etc. Sounds like the dawn phenomenon effect which is incredibly infuriating. Good thing is its doesn't seem to have affected your excellent Hba1c result but I can still see why you'd love to see lower waking figures. Hope the doc can suggest something.



Thanks Amigo. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Amigo. How are you feeling now?



I'm getting there very slowly thanks Stitch. Still got a cough and a very strained voice but apparently it can take months to fully recover from this. It's pushed my BG's up a bit but could have been worse. It's obviously impacted on how much I can do so maybe to be expected. I hate that feeling on a morning when you look down at much higher numbers than you'd like


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I'm getting there very slowly thanks Stitch. Still got a cough and a very strained voice but apparently it can take months to fully recover from this. It's pushed my BG's up a bit but could have been worse. It's obviously impacted on how much I can do so maybe to be expected. I hate that feeling on a morning when you look down at much higher numbers than you'd like


Glad to hear you're on the mend, Amigo. 

Morning all. A frustrating 8.2 here...oh Lantus, Lantus, what are we going to do with you? Higher dose, hypos; lower dose, highs. Ffleurrcgh! (that's 'sigh' in Welsh - just kidding).


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - Shove up Bloden while I join you on the 8.2 step


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Glad to hear that you are getting there slowly Amigo. 
A very very annoying 11.3 for me this morning!!! I did have dinner a bit later than normal last night as we went to a charity presentation, but I stayed up later than normal too because of it. But before going to bed I was at 7.4, which I was very happy with.


----------



## Robin

hello all. 5.9 today. @Bloden, have you got a half unit Lantus pen? (The junior solo star, I think). I keep meaning to get one, but prescribing anything out of the ordinary sends our surgery into a panic, it took three trips the pharmacy to get my NovoPen echo, and in the end he gave up trying to get the GP to prescribe the right one and used his Pharmacists powers of substitution  from his own initiative.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  Went to bed at 7.4, shared with you Stitch, but this morning 3.9, and no explanation at all.  Very irritating.  If I knew why I could do something about it, but this is just one of those weird ones.  

Second Libre sensor is calling.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today (runs and hides! )


----------



## Mark Parrott

(Sneaking in) 6.0 (sneaking out)


----------



## SlowRunner

4.8 for me this morning. Reduced the Lantus by 1 unit last night, will see how that goes for a few days!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 6.7 today. 
Good to hear you're getting there Amigo. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Amigo

A nasty little 7.6 for me this morning. I don't know if it's the meter that's broken or me! 

Sorry for your whopper reading too stitch.

Have you any blood left to test Khskel with all this 'letting'. I wonder if they'd syphon off some sugar out of mine!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 4.9 for me


----------



## GregP

4.8 this morning


----------



## SlowRunner

GregP said:


> 4.8 this morning


Same as me again! That's a strange coincidence


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> (Sneaking in) 6.0 (sneaking out)


Oops! Diabetes fairy getting her revenge for your good HbA1c


----------



## GregP

SlowRunner said:


> Same as me again! That's a strange coincidence


It's a wired connection


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> hello all. 5.9 today. @Bloden, have you got a half unit Lantus pen? (The junior solo star, I think). I keep meaning to get one, but prescribing anything out of the ordinary sends our surgery into a panic, it took three trips the pharmacy to get my NovoPen echo, and in the end he gave up trying to get the GP to prescribe the right one and used his Pharmacists powers of substitution  from his own initiative.


I asked my GP but she said they're not available to her to prescribe. She then showed me the list on her computer of insulins she can prescribe -  Apidra and Lantus basically. I'll make a note to ask my endo on Wed. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - Shove up Bloden while I join you on the 8.2 step


Oooh, nice to have some company!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, budge up Northerner I'm joining you on the 5.8 step this morning 

Mark, Northerner, don't think I missed those whole numbers, I saw them, I tutted, I seethed a bit, then I converted them to a .9.  Once again the sheer indignation of it all made my wireless connection explode, it's like Carrie only without the blood 

Stitch, I wonder if your flavour of MODY is characterised by high waking figures?   They toyed with MODY when my dad was diagnosed, he was non-typical for type 2 and had an odd pattern of highs that fit with one of the MODY types, along with a kidney problem that also tallied.  I remember the doctor telling us that in some forms of MODY a high waking reading is the only indicator of a problem initially, and in another there are massive peaks after food but no issues in between etc.  They lost interest in a MODY diagnosis when my Dads GP retired and was replaced by Dr Do Little . 

Amigo hope you're feeling a bit better now, although I guess you're in for a long haul getting completely better.  Maybe a bit of sunshine will arrive for you shortly to give a helping hand 

Bloden I couldn't get the solo star pen either, it wasn't on the list for adult prescribing, although nobody could work out why.  I was on the brink of buying one when I switched to Tresiba.  It's taken nearly a year to get a half unit pen for that (my GP surgery doesn't know the word competent exists) but it's well worth it, that half unit has sorted me out for the moment (weather aside which is still causing me issues) 

Happy Saturday everyone....I seem to have got ramblitis this morning, I suggest you blame the whole number crew for this, it's my natural reaction to indignation


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - I am between 7.9 and 8.1 this morning * glances round room then runs!*


----------



## KookyCat

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - I am between 7.9 and 8.1 this morning * glances round room then runs!*



Well done Lynn, that's what I'm talking about, no zeros mentioned, perfectly factual and although there's a lot of odd numbers there (we know I prefer an even number) no zeros entered into the equation


----------



## Lynn Davies




----------



## GregP

Good morning! I'm a fraction less than 5.1, but I wouldn't want to declare a whole number for fear of further rambling


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - I am between 7.9 and 8.1 this morning * glances round room then runs!*


Oh yes, my meter said 7.9 to 8.1 too. Cwtch up, Lynn, looks like there's room for a littl'un.

Morning all. Thanks, Kooks. I'll be expecting a "computer says no" from Dr (face in her) Boots on Wed, but I have to ask.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. Kooky, you will be pleased to know that i am 5.6 this morning. No zeros & sort of an even number.


----------



## Lynn Davies

↑↑↑ Goody blooming two shoes!!!!


----------



## khskel

6.2 for me no zeros, no odd numbers.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . I'm celebrating a 5.9 today after a really big attempt to lower carbs. I managed to stay 6.5 or below all day yesterday and have my determined hat on to do the same today! 
Sorry it's odd numbers Kooky but there's no 0 thank goodness!


----------



## SB2015

3.7 this morning.  Somme not so nice odd digits for you kooky.
Did a correction in the night.  Adjusted that now.
Must go back to TWs post about adjusting CHO ratio and 

I hope that you have some of our sunshine today Amigo and you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Amigo

Struggling in with a 6.9 and wasn't very angelic last night with a late white bread toastie! Eek!! It's like liquid glucose to me but I was a consoling myself after the doc told me I still have pneumonia.

So back on the drugs for another re-run at the lung bugs! You're right kooky, it looks like I'm in for the long haul on this.

Some very nice figures though...well done Linda! Nice results for your efforts.


----------



## Alan.tnh

GregP said:


> Good morning! I'm a fraction less than 5.1, but I wouldn't want to declare a whole number for fear of further rambling


Morning all I'm very much like Greg just a tad over 4.9.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Amigo. Just got to keep it up!
So sorry you're still suffering. Roll on summer


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.1 today, but I think that's because I overslept a little and it's always a bit higher when that happens...


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all . I'm celebrating a 5.9 today after a really big attempt to lower carbs. I managed to stay 6.5 or below all day yesterday and have my determined hat on to do the same today!
> Sorry it's odd numbers Kooky but there's no 0 thank goodness!


Fabulous! Well done!


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. I was at 8.2 this morning. I've been out and about. I'll mention it next time I'm up the drs kooky and see what they say.


----------



## SlowRunner

9.3 this morning!! Where did that come from?!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.

SlowRunner - who knows


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.

What were you before bed, @SlowRunner ? I might have been tempted to retest after seeing such an unlikely number - did you remember your basal?


----------



## Bloden

Aw, sorry to hear you've still got pneumonia, Amigo.  Keep on getting well soon.

Morning all.  A whopping 12.3 here - 30 minutes on the ex bike'll sort me out. I'm going to try taking my Lantus at 3pm once my Libre sensor arrives. I'm fed up with my overnight hypos and hypers. It's action stations...


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  A 5.2 this morning.

How did the cycling go Bloden?


----------



## GregP

SlowRunner said:


> 9.3 this morning!! Where did that come from?!


Glad we are not the same figures today! 5.2 for me. Hope you can remedy the high easily


----------



## Stitch147

Morning, deja vu for me 8.2 again. Hope the pneumonia does one soon Amigo.x


----------



## Robin

6.9 here. Congratulations, Greg, that's a 'house special'


----------



## Amigo

Peeps out and admits to a round 7. Will try harder tomorrow kooky! 

Thanks for all your good wishes folks! x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 4.7 for me. And that's after a lay in!


----------



## khskel

A very lazy Sunday 6.2 for me.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks a 5.7 today, well done for yesterday's efforts avoiding the zeros, Amigo you have dispensation for zeros by virtue of the pneumonia, so I've assumed a none pneumonia -0.5 for you until you're fighting fit again 

Bloden did I read right?  You're going to stab Lantus at 3:00am....ruddy Norah you are on a mission . Oh wait I re-read it and it says 3pm...phew, was just about to launch a rescue mission to Spain


----------



## Peapod87

5.1 for me, always seems to be 5.1 lol x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.4 today 
5.1 is a great number to be stuck on  peapod


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all room for one more in the special house 5.2 for me


----------



## Amigo

KookyCat said:


> Morning folks a 5.7 today, well done for yesterday's efforts avoiding the zeros, Amigo you have dispensation for zeros by virtue of the pneumonia, so I've assumed a none pneumonia -0.5 for you until you're fighting fit again
> 
> i appreciate the generous dispensation Kooky but I'd prefer it to be a round 5 or 6 if I must make you suffer!


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today.
> 
> What were you before bed, @SlowRunner ? I might have been tempted to retest after seeing such an unlikely number - did you remember your basal?





GregP said:


> Glad we are not the same figures today! 5.2 for me. Hope you can remedy the high easily


I have a feeling that a cheeky taste of a rather decadent dessert may have been to blame last night. Went out for a  meal but quite late eating so probably still rising after my bedtime test.

No I didn't forget my basal but I have reduced it recently.

Anyway, back down to a modest 6.4 now so hopefully back on track!


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> Morning all.  A 5.2 this morning.
> 
> How did the cycling go Bloden?


Back down on planet Earth in no time, thanks.


----------



## SB2015

Peapod87 said:


> 5.1 for me, always seems to be 5.1 lol x



Hardly a reason for complaint.  If only things be as good as that for everyone.  Well done.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.7 for me today. I was at 6.2 before bed. I woke up at about 3am feeling really sick tested my blood 8.3. Don't think I'm going to go to work today as I feel like rubbish.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.4 today and it's Monday...how did that happen?  Oh well only 25 years till retirement it'll whip by in a flash 

Stitch, sorry to hear you feel poorly, hope you feel a bit better soon.  Tuck yourself up with some daytime telly, and fingers crossed a bit of down time will sort you out.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.2 for me today.

Hope you feel better soon Stitch xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today - good considering no basal and 8.4 before bed 

Hope you are feeling better very soon @Stitch147 !


----------



## khskel

5.3 for me


----------



## GregP

Another 5.2 for me, at least I'm consistent if nothing else


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.7 here. It must be the sheer excitement of seeing my endo and her team on Wed that's sending me high.

Hope you're feeling perkier after a day on the sofa, Stitch.


----------



## Robin

5.7 here, on a very dull morning. Can't believe it, I've got retinal screening later and it's always bright and sunny when I go. Expect the sun will make an appearance just as I leave the surgery.
Hope you feel better soon, Stitch.
Congrats on the House Special, Greg.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today. Had a rough few days after a nasty hypo and loss of confidence in my diabetes managing abilities. Back in the saddle time!

I hope you feel a better Stitch soon  It's raining here Robin I'll send it across the Cotswolds specially for you


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today. 
Get well soon Stitch -holiday coming up soon I think!
Flower I hope you're feeling brighter too now xx


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning folks, 4.9 for me this morning at 6.30am


----------



## SB2015

4.0 this morning.  Forgot the TBR last night for the glass of wine.

How are you this morning Speedyrunner after your marathon?
Hops you feel better soon Stitch.


----------



## Annette

KookyCat said:


> Oh well only 25 years till retirement it'll whip by in a flash


By the time you get there, the goalposts will have moved again, and it'll be more like 30, 35, 40 years...


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this cool Monday morning.

You need a duvet day Stitch. I've had far too many of them lately but you're in need of one!  Isn't it your holiday soon?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 today. Had a rough few days after a nasty hypo and loss of confidence in my diabetes managing abilities. Back in the saddle time!


I was wondering where you were @Flower ! Sorry to hear about the hypo  Well done for getting back on the Diabetes Horse (or should it be a unicorn? ) Hope things go much better for you from now on {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all! 6.8 for me today, better than yesterday but worrying that it's creeping up now I've reduced my basal! Will be keeping a close eye on it now.


----------



## SlowRunner

SB2015 said:


> 4.0 this morning.  Forgot the TBR last night for the glass of wine.
> 
> How are you this morning Speedyrunner after your marathon?
> Hops you feel better soon Stitch.


Speedyrunner - Is that me? 
Surprisingly not feeling bad at all this morning, aching a bit & tired but nothing major. Thanks for asking


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. Kooky, are you still banning whole numbers? If so, I'm a fraction over 5.9


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.4 for me.


----------



## shirley

Jamie was 5.8 today, generally fairly settled at the moment with the odd weirdness, of course


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> Jamie was 5.8 today, generally fairly settled at the moment with the odd weirdness, of course


Good to hear shirley


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I was wondering where you were @Flower ! Sorry to hear about the hypo  Well done for getting back on the Diabetes Horse (or should it be a unicorn? ) Hope things go much better for you from now on {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Northerner  I knew I was low as my cgm had suspended my pump- thank goodness- and instead of sorting it I sat down and did nothing. Without any warning signs hypo inertia is a big problem, I think I'm fine and there's plenty of time to sort things out! It was a sobering reminder that the diabetes tightrope is exceedingly narrow and it really is a very thin line!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I knew I was low as my cgm had suspended my pump- thank goodness- and instead of sorting it I sat down and did nothing. Without any warning signs hypo inertia is a big problem, I think I'm fine and there's plenty of time to sort things out! It was a sobering reminder that the diabetes tightrope is exceedingly narrow and it really is a very thin line!


Very tricky when it is your brain being affected and that's what you have to use to take action! Grrr!!!  You have to try and make it instinctive, which doesn't always work. Perhaps the next time it happens try to imagine a picture of me standing over you wagging my finger sternly!


----------



## Flower

Yikes!  That should solve it pretty sharpish!


----------



## Janice Beal

4.2 today, but yesterday I was 7.2 so walked to papershop before injection and breakie


----------



## khskel

A high for me 7.5, mind you yesterdays levels were a bit strange rising at the times they usually fall.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> A high for me 7.5, mind you yesterdays levels were a bit strange rising at the times they usually fall.


Hmm...wonder what's going on? I hope things are more settled for you as the day progresses 

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'm just going to brazen it out....it's a 6.0 for me today


----------



## GregP

Morning! 4.7 for me *does happy dance*


----------



## KookyCat

Morning kids, 5.7 today, and it's Tuesday   Chins up everyone, we might see some sunshine somewhere today 

Ps that each person's chin, not implying anyone has a double chin, coz that'd be rude


----------



## Bloden

SlowRunner said:


> Speedyrunner - Is that me?
> Surprisingly not feeling bad at all this morning, aching a bit & tired but nothing major. Thanks for asking


Meep meep, Speedy González!

A 6.6 here after TWO overnight hypos - this is ridiculous! There must be a half unit Lantus pen out there with my name on it. On a positive note, my hypo awareness is fully-functioning again.

Sorry to hear about your scary hypo, Flower. Hope your diabetes horse gives you a gentle ride (no galloping!).


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'm just going to brazen it out....it's a 6.0 for me today


Snap! And there was I all prepared to put 'just below 6.1' for mine!

Thank you for sending the rain yesterday, it did the trick and I walked back from eye screening in comfort, but would you like it back now?


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! A 5.9 from me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi guys! 5.3 for me this morning. Off for my diabetic check up this afternoon with the DN. Already know my blood results so not expecting much. Be interesting to see what i weigh as my scales are rubbish.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - not a lot of people know this but ..... I am an inherent coward!  Between 7.9 and 8.1 for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today despite Eton mess for dessert last night (anniversary meal). But I have gained a bit of weight lately which I'm struggling to shift!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today and tummy bug has buggered off! Considering I had no food yesterday and no tablets, I'm pleased with that result.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.6 for me today and tummy bug has buggered off! Considering I had no food yesterday and no tablets, I'm pleased with that result.


Ah! Glad to hear you are feeling better Stitch!


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi guys! 5.3 for me this morning. Off for my diabetic check up this afternoon with the DN. Already know my blood results so not expecting much. Be interesting to see what i weigh as my scales are rubbish.


Hope the appointment goes well Mark, and he/she is suitably impressed by your tremendous achievements!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Good luck today mark! An unusual 14.2 today but putting it down to that curry I had last night!!


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  5.1 this morning (and 5.3 on the Libre!! Yippee)
Sunshine out here Kooky.


----------



## SB2015

Rosiecarmel said:


> Good luck today mark! An unusual 14.2 today but putting it down to that curry I had last night!!



Nice to have you back Rosie and I hope that it was a good curry


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me (hope it's on the mend now). 

Glad you're feeling better Stitch. I'm sure your DN will think you're a star Mark! 

I'm having a curry tonight for hubbie's birthday Rosie...hope it doesn't spike me


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all a very Kooky friendly 4.2, got all my chins up.


----------



## pav

Morning all a nice 6.1


----------



## AJLang

8.7 after a 3am correction. Despite increasing all of my basals I'm really struggling to get my levels down. Currently averaging 9.1 on the Libre which is making me very unhappy.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> 8.7 after a 3am correction. Despite increasing all of my basals I'm really struggling to get my levels down. Currently averaging 9.1 on the Libre which is making me very unhappy.



Sorry to hear that AJ...hope it stabilises for you soon x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo. I've really had to firefight it today with loads of extra insulin but thank goodness that the ketones I had at lunchtime have gone. I'm really not sure why it's being like this.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Hopefully I can sneak this past Kooky's radar - a lovely round 5 for me.
It's HbA1c-Day here - appt at 9.50. Hopefully Dr Boots has some good news for me...if not, it's back to the drawing board!

Don't worry about that extra weight, Lindarose. Salad season is just around the corner.  Are you still limited as to the exercise you can do? Can you do gentle exercise in a pool? My auntie recovered from a new knee in the pool and highly recommends it (she's nearly 80!).

Glad to hear your tummy bug's gone off to bug someone else, Stitch.


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your appointment Bloden.
12.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today.

Good luck with the appointment Bloden  Hope you can get that levels down soon Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. Basal on the pump is now the highest that I've had it on the pump and the average on my Libre is one of my highest. But I will kick its butt


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, AJ and Northie.  Hope your BGs drop nice and quickly, AJ.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Good morning from a misty Aire Valley. 5.7 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.2 for me today. No work for 2 weeks. Get butt kicking AJ and good luck Bloden.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden and Stitch. I'm glad you're feeling better Stitch


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning everyone! 6.1 today.  Good luck today, Bloden.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden and Stitch. I'm glad you're feeling better Stitch



Thanks AJ, so am I, we fly out to lanzarote tomorrow morning.


----------



## GregP

4.7 for me, second day on the trot. Well happy!


----------



## Robin

Good luck today, Bloden.
Have a good holiday Stitch.
(Just sneaking a 6.0 in here where nobody will spot it)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I think it's all clear so here goes again....I'll join you on the 5.0 step today Bloden. 

I hope you have a good appointment Bloden and a happy HbA1c  
Happy holidays Stitch, have a really good rest


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 6.8 for me this morning. Relieved as went to bed on 10.4 despite being 7.3 after my run 2 hours earlier & having eaten/drunk nothing but water since dinner at 6pm


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks AJ, so am I, we fly out to lanzarote tomorrow morning.


Have a fabulous time!  Don't forget your medications!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! 6.8 for me this morning. Relieved as went to bed on 10.4 despite being 7.3 after my run 2 hours earlier & having eaten/drunk nothing but water since dinner at 6pm


@SlowRunner - what can happen is that your liver releases extra glucose in order to replenish your muscle glycogen after your run, and therefore lead to a rise in BG. I find that a small carby snack (usually a Belvita biscuit) puts a stop to its antics


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me which makes me smile 

Just received my annual diabetic eye screening letter too. Might leave it till I'm fully well.

Hope your appt goes well Bloden and have a sweet holiday Stitch without the aid of sugar!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.1 for me.
Good luck Bloden


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.  3.9 this morning after forgetting to stop a TBR of 110%.  Could have been worse.

Hope you have a great holiday Stitch and that your appointment goes well today. 
Have a good appointment Bloden.
I hope the levels settle soon AJ


----------



## Rosiecarmel

11.4 for me after a terrible night. Sugars went up to 27 and felt very sick so rang 111. Tested for urine ketones but was only "trace". A doctor called me back and advised to drink as much water as possible. Told me to test every hour and if I start vomiting to go to a&e. Weirdly my levels came down slowly then I had a hypo around 5am. Slowly came back up to 11.4. Barely slept and feeling rough but still no ketones and feel a little better which is good. Gonna have to keep an eye on them today and call my doctor immediately if they go up again. Seems like my pancreas completely failed then started working again!!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Wow that's some night, sorry to hear that, hope your feeling a bit better now. Sounds like you need a good day of rest after that.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

No rest for the wicked!! I'm up and off to uni! I was going to go to the gym today but think I should skip it today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Rosiecarmel said:


> No rest for the wicked!! I'm up and off to uni! I was going to go to the gym today but think I should skip it today


Don't forget to keep testing then, did you still take all your meds, and have you eaten properly. (sound like your mum now)


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> No rest for the wicked!! I'm up and off to uni! I was going to go to the gym today but think I should skip it today


Are you keeping a diary? That's the sort of thing you need to whip out of your bag and wave under your GP/DSN's nose at your next appointment, and it's easy to forget the detail if not written down at the time. (Probably teaching my grandmother to suck eggs here, I'm sure you're organised,)


----------



## Lindarose

Morning folks  and 6.6 today.
Hope you have fantastic hols Stitch. A well deserved break for you.
Oh Rosie you poor thing. what a night you've had. Do hope you soon feel better. You've been struggling along with high BGs for so long. 
Hope the hba1c went well Bloden. Do you get results straight away? 
Thanks for asking re exercise. I'm afraid things arnt too good. Knee no better and lots of pains in different 'bits'. Been referred to addenbrookes rheumatology and appt end May. Blood tests not showing anything much either. Work is quite physical so I count that as my exercise.


----------



## Northerner

Very sorry to hear you are in pain @Lindarose  I hope the referral can shed some light on things and lead to an effective treatment


----------



## Bloden

Aw, poor you, Lindarose. I hope Addenbrookes can sort you out.

Morning all. 11.5 here - my fault, 5.0 at bedtime so had an oatcake.

Thanks for all your "Go Bloden!" messages yesterday.  It turns out my A1c is more stubborn than I am - 8.1% in Oct, and currently stuck at 8.0.  I must admit I was disappointed, but like I said, I'm pretty obstinate, so it's back to the drawing board (Kooky-styleee, methinks - lots of coloured pens, maybe the odd pie chart, mmmm, pies...).  At least Dr Boots seemed happy with my progress. And I'm almost back at my normal weight after last year's mystery weight-loss...so it's all positive!


----------



## khskel

Morning all, took a long time for the alarm to register this morning. A 5.6 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me again today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Happy Thursday folks, a 5.9 today after a mystery 10.5 last night, didn't correct because I have no desire to drop cork leg in my sleep, looks like that was the right choice since it was circling a 4.9 at midnight.  Everyone in my office is rocking a delightful snot fest of a cold, so I suspect it's invaded my defences.  Pesky people 

New crayons Bloden, and a new notepad, and some delightful stickers...works every time


----------



## Robin

8.5 here. Note to self, must not sneak a cold sausage whilst tidying up the kitchen before bed!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.3 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 3.6 for me today after a 6 at bed time.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

A whopping 15.9 for me today after going go bed on 10.8! Woke up very grumpy today!

Robin I don't keep a diary per se but I upload all my data from my meter to Diasend and it's shared with my DSN so she can see it. Whether or not she does is a different story! I also put a note on last night to say that I rang 111


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all, another hypo morning of 3.8.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning everyone. 5.2 this morning. Had a strange day yesterday as struggled to get below 6.0 all day. Well, had a generous portion of yoghurt & berries for breakfast today & got a 5.4, so looks like a better day already.


----------



## SB2015

I hope the knee is feeling a bit better today Lindarose

Rosie does your electronic diary include what you eat as well as the carbs.
It is often that different types of food or different combinations have a particular effect.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 4.7 for me.  I'm Off to Spain tomorrow, don't miss me too much, I'll  be playing golf, eating & drinking (sort of sensible) will be back Tuesday, Have a good Weekend all.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after the lowest day of numbers I've ever had yesterday. No idea why though...I even tested twice because it threw me (in a good way). Hope it signals the infection heading off!

Sorry to hear about your high numbers Rosie. I wish they could sort this out for you. Best wishes to you Linda with the painful knee, must be hard if your work is physical.

And happy holidays to Stitch and Alan.tnh


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all. 4.7 for me.  I'm Off to Spain tomorrow, don't miss me too much, I'll  be playing golf, eating & drinking (sort of sensible) will be back Tuesday, Have a good Weekend all.


Have a great time Alan!


----------



## Lindarose

Thabks SB and Amigo. It's actually more than my knee now and the dr mentioned investigating connective tissue type problems. Anyway if I get a name to it Ile let you know! 
Great to hear things are improving for you Amigo . About time!


----------



## GregP

5.1 for me first thing.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning . Not posted on this thread for a while so here goes
8:10am waking BG 10.5 - first waking test in ages
22:47pm 5.1 - ate a sandwich 2x slices of bread 35g/3.5 CP 3u insulin but then ruined everything by eating 2x chocolate biscuits with no insulin
18:51pm teatime 6.7


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning.... It is still morning - this is turning into a long day already! A 6.4 for me this morning but feeling a bit odd today, light-headed & brain not working properly... aargh! Not good when at work & trying to concentrate


----------



## Mark Parrott

H


Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all. 4.7 for me.  I'm Off to Spain tomorrow, don't miss me too much, I'll  be playing golf, eating & drinking (sort of sensible) will be back Tuesday, Have a good Weekend all.


Have a great time, Alan. I'm not at all jealous.


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> - ate a sandwich 2x slices of bread 35g/3.5 CP 3u insulin but then ruined everything by eating 2x chocolate biscuits with no insulin
> 18:51pm teatime 6.7


Gill, (not trying to get too personal, but this is something I tended to do before I gave myself a stern talking to) Do you eat things like biscuits then think perhaps you shouldnt have, and not Bolus for them, because you didn't mean to eat them and are hoping they won't count? I had to discipline myself to acknowledge and Bolus for Everything I ate, naughty or not, and my levels improved as a result. I did have to decide that I would give myself an additional Bolus, based on the correct carb count for the extras, without worrying about current BG level or insulin on board.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning campers, shove up Northerner I'm with you on the 5.3 step today (whether you likes it or not) 

Good to see you around these parts again Gill, LindaRose hope that knee starts to behave soon, and everyone else...HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.6 today. I think that may be the result of the profiterols i had last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here - OMG another rotund number. Are we still friends, Kooky?

Happy holidays, Stitch and Alan! Hope the sun shines.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  3.9 to kick Friday off. 

There's definitely been an increase in zeros around these parts since the zero intolerance policy was rolled out!


----------



## Robin

A nice non controversial 5.6 for me today.


----------



## SB2015

Shift up Kookycat and northerner.  More space needed on the 5.3 step.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone .
13.2 for me today
6.7 @ 23:27am ate some supper sandwich which was 35g/3.5 CP had 3.5u but then came the dreaded 2x chocolate biscuits which I must bolus for in future
6.2 @ 20:03pm teatime



Robin said:


> Gill, Do you eat things like biscuits then think perhaps you shouldnt have, and not Bolus for them, because you didn't mean to eat them and are hoping they won't count? I had to discipline myself to acknowledge and Bolus for Everything I ate, naughty or not, and my levels improved as a result. I did have to decide that I would give myself an additional Bolus, based on the correct carb count for the extras, without worrying about current BG level or insulin on board.



Thank you Robin for this encouragement


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> Shift up Kookycat and northerner.  More space needed on the 5.3 step.


I'm claiming a new House Special! We have a quorum of three in one day!


----------



## SlowRunner

Hello, 6.9 for me today & feeling a bit bloated. Possibly dehydrated - does that affect sugar levels? Must remember to drink more water!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning 

Slow Runner, could be dehydration raises levels seeing as they encourage us to drink more water when the levels spike.


----------



## SlowRunner

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me this morning
> 
> Slow Runner, could be dehydration raises levels seeing as they encourage us to drink more water when the levels spike.


I thought that may be the case. I've made a point of drinking more (water, not vodka...) this morning and have plummeted down to a round 4.0. Strangely feeling much better now too, although a tiny bit shaky!!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 after a night shift and not much sleep. 
Good number again Amigo. If the HS keeps going up we may be on that step too!


----------



## GregP

I was 4.6 this morning, so another pleasing result (despite the 2 Oreo cookies I ate last night!)

However no weight loss on my weigh in this week, so the few naughty things that have slowly drifted back into my diet need to stop!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Your figures are amazing Greg.


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> Your figures are amazing Greg.


First (3 month) Hba1c next week, so we shall see!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, 5.7. today......and 5.0 yesterday, but that was taken at 5.22am as I had to get an early train


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.8 for me. Up early this morning. Woke up at 5.30 wide awake. It's miserable outside.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and OMG it's 7.6!!!
But what can I expect after fish and chips and a bag of revels (minus the orange and coffee cream ones). Back to normal today starting with early shift at work. 
Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and OMG it's 7.6!!!
> But what can I expect after fish and chips and a bag of revels (minus the orange and coffee cream ones). Back to normal today starting with early shift at work.
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.


Hope your day goes well @Lindarose , and that you've saved those coffee and orange revels for me - they're my favourites!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.3 for me. It's a bit parky this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and OMG it's 7.6!!!
> But what can I expect after fish and chips and a bag of revels (minus the orange and coffee cream ones). Back to normal today starting with early shift at work.
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.


I was going to have fish & chips last night but chickened out. Was worried what the results would be. Ended up with a chicken kebab with no pitta.


----------



## GregP

5.0 for me, which considering my indulgences of last night I should be very grateful for!


----------



## Mark Parrott

You are not diabetic, Greg.


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> You are not diabetic, Greg.


I am starting to wonder this myself! I don't seem to respond in the way that I should!


----------



## Robin

3.9 here. And just looked outside, and it's snowing!


----------



## AJLang

Snowing??!!  I can't remember the last time it snowed down here in April. 13.3 for me after conservatively treating a 2.8.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 today and like Robin I also had a shock when I opened the blinds and it is snowing hard here!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today 

Bloden, Bloden, Bloden.....we're stil friends, but only just, I've rounded you down to a point 9, but just this once


----------



## Amigo

A 7 for me (sorry kooky, I'm pushing my luck!).

I can't stand those orange and coffee ones either Linda but trouble is you have to bite into them to find out!


----------



## Lindarose

Exactly Amigo! As a bit of an expert I can guess most of them but the creams are slightly unpredictable so they all have a little nibble off the chocolate. Sorry Northerner I then passed them to my son who ate them! Ha ha


----------



## SlowRunner

6.8 for me after a long lie-in (got up at 9:30). Dehydrated again! Can't be due to warmer weather, it's freezing this morning!!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.2 today oops, I blame the 2 glasses of wine I drank last night  They were worth it though!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An old-style 5.2 House Special for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks a [whispers quietly] 6.0 today.....


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning folks a [whispers quietly] 6.0 today.....


What's this you say KC? A *6.0???*


----------



## AJLang

KOOKYCAT you've broken the rules!!! 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

KookyCat said:


> Morning folks a [whispers quietly] 6.0 today.....


Sorry KookyC I didn't quite catch that......


----------



## GregP

4.4 for me this morning! Off out for an early morning walk so I guess I better have some food first


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.4 for me this morning! Off out for an early morning walk so I guess I better have some food first


Enjoy your walk Greg! That's a cracking waking number!


----------



## Robin

5.7 for me today, that's a whole 0.3 less than.....
KOOKY'S 6.0 !!!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.9 according to my new meter. It must be Kooky friendly.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me but probably due to a 'stressy' night. You know the kind I mean...where your brain keeps waking you up to tell you it's problems!


----------



## khskel

5.9 or 5.8 depending on if you count first or second waking up. I only meant to have an extra 10 mins.......


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.4 today. Nice to be back in the 5's


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! 5.4 today. Nice to be back in the 5's


Good to see @SlowRunner  Wonder what was going on those past few days? Perhaps your body working extra hard to recover from your marathon?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and its 6.4 for me.


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning everyone... 5.3 for me this morning 
Thank goodness no snow this morning!  Still a chilly start though..


----------



## Lynn Davies

KookyCat said:


> Morning folks a [whispers quietly] 6.0 today.....



Did someone say something??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Struts confidently into room and shouts - 7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh that was a very Len Goodman moment!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today, this basal is doing my nut in.  It literally settles for ten minutes and then is off again.  So I'd like some sunshine today please, I think I deserve it


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.4 here
Up far too early as hubby really suffering with back pain past 10 days and couldn't cope despite various meds from GP. and nothing helping. He was so bad had to get paramedics and now in a/e. Not a good start to the week!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.4 here
> Up far too early as hubby really suffering with back pain past 10 days and couldn't cope despite various meds from GP. and nothing helping. He was so bad had to get paramedics and now in a/e. Not a good start to the week!


Oh no! Poor hubby!  I hope that he is feeling much better very soon, sounds dreadful


----------



## KookyCat

Lynn Davies said:


> Did someone say something???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Struts confidently into room and shouts - 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh that was a very Len Goodman moment!!!



Oh Lynn I thought we had an understanding........revenge may not be swift, but it will be sweet (that has more impact if you can see my black cape swishing dramatically )


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.4 here
> Up far too early as hubby really suffering with back pain past 10 days and couldn't cope despite various meds from GP. and nothing helping. He was so bad had to get paramedics and now in a/e. Not a good start to the week!



Oh no, hope they manage to sort out some swift pain relief LindaRose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks yes he's now had  morphine and diazepam and asleep! Think they will prescribe it for him when we leave.


----------



## khskel

Snap Northie 5.7 for me too


----------



## GregP

4.6 for me, and woken up absolutely starving, so excuse me while I go eat ALL THE FOOD!


----------



## Lynn Davies

psssssssssssst - *looks round room* *whispers* 7!!!


----------



## GregP

Lynn Davies said:


> psssssssssssst - *looks round room* *whispers* 7!!!


You're very consistent with your numbers


----------



## Lynn Davies

It does seem that way Greg - since my thyroxine has been increased I have consistently been in the 7's and now the lower 7's!  The literature says that Levothyroxine can increase BG but for me it seems to have decreased it!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 to start the week. I've gone into hypo mode at the moment, basal tweaking here I come!
Glad to hear your husband has had some pain relief Lindarose.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 6.1 here today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. In holiday mode. 7.3 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning, 5.6 here. No sunshine to send anyone, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. An eye-popping 16.8 here - ouch and double-ouch! So I think I can safely say that my new Lantus time of 3pm doesn't cover me for DP.  According to Libre, BG started shooting up at 4a.m. Looks like I'm stuck at 9p.m. forever...

Hope your hubby's more comfortable now, Lindarose.


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou his pain has eased with morphine and other meds but they may be admitting him. A waiting game!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 6.1 over here today.


----------



## Carolg

Lindarose said:


> Thankyou his pain has eased with morphine and other meds but they may be admitting him. A waiting game!


Take care of yourself as well


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me. 

Hope they can not only ease his pain Linda but also get to the root of the cause. Best wishes.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me.


How are you feeling now @Amigo , are you over the pneumonia?


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> How are you feeling now @Amigo , are you over the pneumonia?



I see the doc again this week for a check over northerner. Feeling a lot better than I was thanks but still chesty. Walking a tightrope as to whether I'll be fit to fly for the hols!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I see the doc again this week for a check over northerner. Feeling a lot better than I was thanks but still chesty. Walking a tightrope as to whether I'll be fit to fly for the hols!


Fingers crossed you will be OK!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Fingers crossed you will be OK!


Toes crossed too!


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning  folks  5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Ile cross everything for you too Amigo. You certainly need that holiday! xx

We are home from a/e with morphine diazepam and pregabalin. MRI being expidited which is good. Thanks for your support and good wishes for him


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 again for me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.8 today 

Amigo I'm crossing fingers and toes for a swift recovery in time for your jollies, LindaRose hope hubby is feeling better and they've released him with enough pain meds to keep him comfy at least.  Bloden I'm waiting for a crayon picture from you, with stickers   Lynn I've got my eye on you..that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 again for me


Another 5.7 for me as well!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 6.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Another 5.7 for me as well!


West Yorkshire House Special?


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> We are home from a/e with morphine diazepam and pregabalin. MRI being expidited which is good. Thanks for your support and good wishes for him



Expidited - that's a big word for a Monday afternoon! Glad to hear you're home and hubby's got his pain relief sorted.

Morning folks. A much more reasonable 8.3 here after half an hour on the ex bike before bed.  Can't wait to be back taking Lantus at 9pm again! I've worn my crayons down to a nub, Kooks.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning from a very sunny campsite on the east coast of Yorkshire.

A 6.4 for me today. Seems the Moho lifestyle suits me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a big round 6.0 for me today.


----------



## GregP

4.3 for me this morning. Amazing to think my fasting blood test just 3 months ago was 15.6


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.3 for me this morning. Amazing to think my fasting blood test just 3 months ago was 15.6


That's remarkable Greg!  Really pleased for you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.2 after a long to resolve hypo and a tight chest.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> That's remarkable Greg!  Really pleased for you


That's great greg


----------



## Carolg

6.6 this morning. 

Inspired by Greg to look back. 
On March 22 nd it was 8.5
3 months ago  today it was 16.0 
It's been a long and winding road.....


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning 13.2 after a long to resolve hypo and a tight chest.


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 7.3 for me but it always goes down after breakfast seemingly regardless of what I eat.
Been a feature since I've had infection.

Hope you're not coming down with something chesty AJ. 

Impressive numbers Greg 

Hope hubbie is more comfortable today Linda.


----------



## Robin

7.5 here. I seem to remember half waking up around 6am and feeling a little bit hypo but not enough to wake up fully and test ( though if I'd had a Libre sensor on, I'd probably have been awake enough to swipe) So I suspect a post hypo bounce, I had an unusually active day yesterday.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

11.4 for me today. May be all the excitement of booking a last minute holiday!! Off to Malta on Monday!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Linda really hope hubby is OK!!


----------



## Carolg

Rosiecarmel said:


> 11.4 for me today. May be all the excitement of booking a last minute holiday!! Off to Malta on Monday!


Have a lovely time


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Carolg said:


> Have a lovely time



Thank you, I'm a bit worried on the diabetes front but my Chemist is putting a repeat in for my strips so I can test more often than normal to keep an eye on things


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 11.4 for me today. May be all the excitement of booking a last minute holiday!! Off to Malta on Monday!


Ooh! Fabulous! I hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> West Yorkshire House Special?


I'd go with that


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for asking after hubby Yes he's sleeping most of the time but the pain is so much easier. Hoping scan is soon so we know what's going on. Possibly it's to do with the femoral nerve and a disc. 

Great news re holiday Rosie Sure you'll have a fantastic time!


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning . Started back to my normal exercise regime yesterday (following a period of recovery from running a rather long way for fun ) & this morning my reading was a nice, low 4.5. Seems like my body missed the gym abuse that it's used to!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Carol and Amigo


----------



## Alan.tnh

Hi All, a 6.9 for me today, got back from my golf trip to spain last night. Break went really well, one blip on the first day I had breky 90 after was 6.8, 9 holes of golf and checked again 5.9, then 9 holes later (2 hours later) fell to 3.2 didn't feel good gluco tabs and a late lunch and I got back to 5.8. Decided to stop my gliclazide for the rest of the break, bloods were all between 4.0 and 8.1. So very happy, and I will explain this to my GP next week when I see her.

Rosie, have a great one you deserve it.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Hi All, a 6.9 for me today, got back from my golf trip to spain last night. Break went really well, one blip on the first day I had breky 90 after was 6.8, 9 holes of golf and checked again 5.9, then 9 holes later (2 hours later) fell to 3.2 didn't feel good gluco tabs and a late lunch and I got back to 5.8. Decided to stop my gliclazide for the rest of the break, bloods were all between 4.0 and 8.1. So very happy, and I will explain this to my GP next week when I see her.
> 
> Rosie, have a great one you deserve it.


Glad to hear you had a good time Al, and great numbers too without the glic!  You'll have to go on golfing trips more regularly...


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning  folks  5.9 again this morning


----------



## Northerner

Carol Robinson said:


> Good morning  folks  5.9 again this morning


Another one with a stuck meter!  Good number Carol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I can't keep up with this thread regularly, so sorry if I've missed anything, hope everyone is OK.

6.2 this morning, pottered around a bit sorting paperwork after breakfast, had my morning rest, then came downstairs ready to do something useful and realised I was all wobbly .... so tested and was 1.8     What's that about?  I hadn't done anything!  And it was a good hour before I'd normally have lunch (am often hypo just before meals, but 3.5 hypo, not 1.8 hypo!).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Rosie, im so jealous you're going on holiday. I need one badly! Have a great time.


----------



## Bloden

Well done Greg and Carol. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Peapod87

I came in at 7.0 this morning unusual because although not high I haven't been anywhere near this apart from first week of diagnosis so not sure what happened as I was 7.5 last night before bed so hardly gone down x


----------



## Northerner

Peapod87 said:


> I came in at 7.0 this morning unusual because although not high I haven't been anywhere near this apart from first week of diagnosis so not sure what happened as I was 7.5 last night before bed so hardly gone down x


The really good news is that it is very stable overnight, which is always good to see


----------



## KookyCat

Morning, 5.9 today, and hoping for more sun of the shining variety today.  Nothing fancy mind, just a bit of sparkle.....

Rosie I'm dead jealous, I'm in desperate need of a holiday, could just go a shufty around Malta for a week, sunshine, rocks (I likes me a rock) and the joy of just being free...ah well I'll be at work, that's nearly as good, well nearly as dusty at any rate


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.3 for me  I feel like I've been on a major drinking session but I didnt have any alcohol at all last night!!! A hangover without the fun!


----------



## AJLang

@Rosiecarmel have a wonderful holiday


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning from the sunny east coast - a 7.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I can't keep up with this thread regularly, so sorry if I've missed anything, hope everyone is OK.
> 
> 6.2 this morning, pottered around a bit sorting paperwork after breakfast, had my morning rest, then came downstairs ready to do something useful and realised I was all wobbly .... so tested and was 1.8     What's that about?  I hadn't done anything!  And it was a good hour before I'd normally have lunch (am often hypo just before meals, but 3.5 hypo, not 1.8 hypo!).


A sudden 1.8 is not nice at all. Big hugs for you. I hope that you have a better day today x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning from the very foggy fens. 6.1 today.


----------



## Bloden

Peapod87 said:


> I came in at 7.0 this morning unusual because although not high I haven't been anywhere near this apart from first week of diagnosis so not sure what happened as I was 7.5 last night before bed so hardly gone down x


Snap! A lovely round 7.0 for me too. 

Morning folks.  Almost the weekend, Kooky.  Bring us some sunshine back from Malta, Rosie - hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## khskel

A good old fashioned HS for me this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> Hi All, a 6.9 for me today, got back from my golf trip to spain last night. Break went really well, one blip on the first day I had breky 90 after was 6.8, 9 holes of golf and checked again 5.9, then 9 holes later (2 hours later) fell to 3.2 didn't feel good gluco tabs and a late lunch and I got back to 5.8. Decided to stop my gliclazide for the rest of the break, bloods were all between 4.0 and 8.1. So very happy, and I will explain this to my GP next week when I see her.
> 
> Rosie, have a great one you deserve it.





Bloden said:


> Well done Greg and Carol. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from sunny Leven. 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 again from the sparkling sunny Cotswolds.

Hope you get some sun KookyC and have a great holiday Rosie


----------



## Robin

5.4 for me today. Forced myself out of bed to test at 4 am when I happened to wake up, and was 4.5, so no alarming dips in the night, and not too much of a DP. Roll on the next Libre sensor which I'm putting in next week to cover a trip to Scotland. So much easier to track overnight readings.
Congrats on the HS Khskel!
Sunny on our side of the Cotswolds too!


----------



## GregP

Another Cotswolds good morning 

4.5 for me today and have woken up with every muscle in my body on fire after swimming yesterday! Need to get fitter apparently


----------



## SlowRunner

4.4 this morning and in pain! Who says exercise is good for you??? Think I need to track down a yoga session #stiffasaboard!


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning folks, 5.4 this morning 
Overcast in the Highlands, but a bit milder.. I need some sunshine!


----------



## Northerner

Carol Robinson said:


> Good morning folks, 5.4 this morning
> Overcast in the Highlands, but a bit milder.. I need some sunshine!


Great number to wake on Carol  Very bright and sunny here at the other end of the country!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hope everyone's ok this morning! 11.1 today


----------



## Lindarose

A lovely sunny good morning in Norwich  and 6.5 for me again. Some great numbers today


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> A lovely sunny good morning in Norwich  and 6.5 for me again. Some great numbers today



Mine will spoil those great numbers with a 7.4. Crazy thing is, regardless of what I have for breakfast, my levels drop into the 6's and I didn't go over 7.4 all day yesterday. Dawn phenomenon I think


----------



## Lindarose

It's really good that your numbers come down as the day goes on Amigo. Maybe you should take advantage and enjoy all the yummy things in the morning!  Afraid mine tend to go up as soon as I eat!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.5 for me today, from a very bright and sunny west coast of Scotland.

Spring has sprung,
the grass has riz,
I wonder where my lawnmower iz.

Pesky kids will have borrowed it and not returned it again. Arrgggg  who said it got easier when they moved out?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

AJLang said:


> A sudden 1.8 is not nice at all. Big hugs for you. I hope that you have a better day today x


Thanks, Amanda.

Had another hypo yesterday evening and over-treated it, I think - woke up feeling ill at about 5am and I was 10.6, so had a long drink of water and half a unit of insulin.  Didn't dare have a whole unit because I'd have expected bgl to be dropping by then because of Lantus, but it was still 10.3 at breakfast time, so doh, I should have had that whole unit.  Bgl has gone down now though, and I managed to do gardening this morning without dropping below 3.9 so that's pretty good for me.

Sunny in this bit of the Cotswolds too - was positively cooking out in the garden!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! Is no one awake yet? 5.8 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. An atypically high 7.6 for me. Was it that oatcake or has Dawn P finally paid a visit?


----------



## AJLang

I woke up at 2am with a 17.2 that I don't understand. I corrected and the 3.2 hypo woke me up. These strange night levels are making me so tired.


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning! Is no one awake yet? 5.8 for me.


Morning, just another 5 minutes sleep? 

4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 4.4 for me.

Lawnmower is safely back in its shed.


----------



## Robin

7.0 for me this misty morning. Double trouble:- a bit high AND a whole number.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  My third 6.0 in a row, time to give my meter a shake I think!


----------



## Lynn Davies

No reported results from me today - battery died in me meter!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> I woke up at 2am with a 17.2 that I don't understand. I corrected and the 3.2 hypo woke me up. These strange night levels are making me so tired.


Sorry to hear about your rubbish nights, AJ. I hope you get back to 'normal' soon.

Hi y'all. A soggy 7.8 here. Almost back at my 9pm Lantus slot - seems to take forever!


----------



## GregP

Lynn Davies said:


> No reported results from me today - battery died in me meter!


Same happened to me, had to steal the one out of my remote control


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An uncharacteristic lie-in for me today, waking to a 5.6


----------



## Carolg

Slept later this morning-all the gardening yesterday I think. 5.5 for me today


----------



## SlowRunner

A sneaky little lie in for me today, woke to a 4.5. Hospital later to see the consultant, hoping he gives me the results of the blood tests I had done 6 weeks ago!!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. Bit higher than lately for me but no more than I deserve! It's acceptable when you know you've indulged!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> A sneaky little lie in for me today, woke to a 4.5. Hospital later to see the consultant, hoping he gives me the results of the blood tests I had done 6 weeks ago!!


Hope the results are good - I suspect they will be!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. 

Good luck with the results SlowRunner and sorry you've had a rough night AJ.

Good news is doc said I'm ok to fly so the little holiday soon is GoGoGo


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning everyone  5.3 for me this morning 
Hope everyone has a good day...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 14.4 for me! Sorry to hear about your rubbish night AJ, hope you feel ok now


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me.
> 
> Good luck with the results SlowRunner and sorry you've had a rough night AJ.
> 
> Good news is doc said I'm ok to fly so the little holiday soon is GoGoGo


Hurrah!  I hope you have a wonderful time - you certainly deserve it!


----------



## Amigo

Thanks northerner


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me.
> 
> Good luck with the results SlowRunner and sorry you've had a rough night AJ.
> 
> Good news is doc said I'm ok to fly so the little holiday soon is GoGoGo


Oooo, fab!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Have a great holiday, Amigo 

Sorry you had another bad night, Amanda - not surprised you felt bad today after that swing in readings.  I hope tonight/tomorrow are better for you.

I managed to test in the night last night (was obviously a blue moon) and was 5.5, then 6.0 when I got up, which was a relief as I've had some weird readings lately, probably DP.  Now I just need my blood pressure to follow suit and sort itself out as I've been struggling to get out of bed this week (I have supine hypotension, which means BP is fine during the day but goes too low when I lie down, making it really hard to move in the morning ).


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning all... a frosty start in the Highlands this morning!
5.1 for me at 6am


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me .


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.5 step today please Northerner .

I'll be absent from today as I'm away and then having the operation to try and save my leg on Monday so keep up the brilliant work with lovely blood sugars I hope I'll return in one piece with two legs and all my marbles.
New lucky pyjamas bought and also copious amounts of Lucozade in case of a repeat of sliding scale-gate and scary hypos.
If anyone knows the whereabouts of our friend the Diabetes Fairy please keep her under control and a long way from me. Much as I admire her spirit and interest in blood sugar variety I really don't need any additional meddling in my situation!
Thank you all for you lovely messages, great support and kindness, I don't know what I'd do without this place


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.5 step today please Northerner .
> 
> I'll be absent from today as I'm away and then having the operation to try and save my leg on Monday so keep up the brilliant work with lovely blood sugars I hope I'll return in one piece with two legs and all my marbles.
> New lucky pyjamas bought and also copious amounts of Lucozade in case of a repeat of sliding scale-gate and scary hypos.
> If anyone knows the whereabouts of our friend the Diabetes Fairy please keep her under control and a long way from me. Much as I admire her spirit and interest in blood sugar variety I really don't need any additional meddling in my situation!
> Thank you all for you lovely messages, great support and kindness, I don't know what I'd do without this place


Big {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and all my best wishes @Flower !  I hope everything goes well, we will all be thinking of you and wishing for the best possible outcome  The Fairy is safely locked in a cupboard and has been given some hard sums to do to keep her busy and away from mischief!


----------



## GregP

Morning all, third day on the trot for me at 4.6! Got my first 3 month review with the DSN today, and HbA1c being taken... Will see what that brings. Hopefully no further pressure to go on medication as I can prove 3 months of really good results. Also hoping for more good weight loss.

Best of luck @Flower, am sure many people on here will have you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SB2015

I hope that the lucky pyjamas work well Flower.
6.7 this morning and a level(ish) line on Libre which is good after two night hypos in past two days.


----------



## Robin

6.0 for me today, after another gardening hypo at 1am.

Best wishes, Flower, and good luck with the op.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages yesterday. So pleased to say that I had a good night and woke up at 6.9. Still got some chest tightness, but all of my blood tests, including the one for heart failure, have come back normal, which was a huge relief


----------



## AJLang

@Flower all the best for your operation. Looking forward to you reporting back next week that you've still got both of your legs. Big hugs xx


----------



## AJLang

@Amigo I'm so pleased that you can go on your holiday. Wishing you a great time x


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.5 step today please Northerner .
> 
> I'll be absent from today as I'm away and then having the operation to try and save my leg on Monday so keep up the brilliant work with lovely blood sugars I hope I'll return in one piece with two legs and all my marbles.
> New lucky pyjamas bought and also copious amounts of Lucozade in case of a repeat of sliding scale-gate and scary hypos.
> If anyone knows the whereabouts of our friend the Diabetes Fairy please keep her under control and a long way from me. Much as I admire her spirit and interest in blood sugar variety I really don't need any additional meddling in my situation!
> Thank you all for you lovely messages, great support and kindness, I don't know what I'd do without this place


good luck flower


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 4.3 for me, 3 days of blue sky and sunshine on the west coast, ah it was a lovely summer.  We often get another 2 days in a row in September.

Good luck @Flower
Have a good Holiday @Amigo


----------



## Amigo

I haven't tested yet but I just want to wish you oodles and doodles of good luck and a good outcome for your op Flower. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone from cold sunny day here. 7.5 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Good luck @Flower


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning . I got a 5.6 today after a bit of a restless night. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 4.3 for me, 3 days of blue sky and sunshine on the west coast, ah it was a lovely summer.  We often get another 2 days in a row in September.
> 
> Good luck @Flower
> Have a good Holiday @Amigo


Someone told me last night that the weather is to change today. It's been lovely all week while I have been on holiday,so here's hoping they are wrong


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.4 today.  

Hope everything goes really well for you Flower. Ile be sending more good vibes on Monday xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 7.7! Not happy. Not happy at all!


----------



## Annette

Robin said:


> another gardening hypo at 1am.


Why were you gardening at 1am? 
Good vibes coming your way, Flower.


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 7.7! Not happy. Not happy at all!


Oh no! What's going on? Are you feeling unwell?


----------



## Robin

Annette Anderson said:


> Why were you gardening at 1am?
> Good vibes coming your way, Flower.


Well it was a full moon!


----------



## Mark Parrott

GregP said:


> Oh no! What's going on? Are you feeling unwell?


No. As bright as a button. Just wondering if what I had to eat/drink last night has anything to do with it. Had dinner at brother's. Lamb with carrots & cauliflower cheese. I think the cheese was from a packet which isn't good. Also had a pint of Abbott Ale. First beer this year. Before dinner 5.6, 2 hours after 6.5.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 7.7! Not happy. Not happy at all!



Did you recheck it Mark? I've had some odd variations in the past due to contamination or a dodgy stick.

7.1 for me but I'd expect that after a bit of stress to start the day,


----------



## Rosiecarmel

12.6 this morning, happy Friday everyone!

Wishing you all the luck in the world, flower xx


----------



## GregP

Mark Parrott said:


> No. As bright as a button. Just wondering if what I had to eat/drink last night has anything to do with it. Had dinner at brother's. Lamb with carrots & cauliflower cheese. I think the cheese was from a packet which isn't good. Also had a pint of Abbott Ale. First beer this year. Before dinner 5.6, 2 hours after 6.5.


I've not tackled alcohol yet! Cauliflower cheese could be quite starchy with the white sauce? And also a delayed rise due to fat?


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 7.7! Not happy. Not happy at all!


Hmm...I'd have been tempted to retest, I think. The test will be what level you wake to tomorrow morning - could be an illness brewing if still high. I don't really think what you ate the night before will have had a big influence - your pancreas is in pretty good shape these days and normally even a highish level before bed would correct itself by morning. Even with my somewhat compromised pancreas I went to bed on a 7.1 and woke to a nice 5.5. Dodgy strip or possible first indicator of an infection, Dr Northerner predicts...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just retested. Haven't eaten yet but had a couple of coffees. 5.8. So possibly contamination or dodgy strip.


----------



## Amigo

I tested a couple of days ago and registered 11.6 totally without explanation (hands were scrupulously clean). I was so shocked I nearly choked on my do-nut (only joking! ). Re checked and it was 6.4! 

So like you, a Phew moment Mark


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Goodness, those are some big meter errors 

5.9 for me this morning, better than it's been for some time, so that's a relief.

@Flower - hope all goes well for you x


----------



## GregP

Every 10 tests or so I get a completely random 10+ result, which I immediately retest and is usually a 4 or 5 something!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.5 step today please Northerner .
> 
> I'll be absent from today as I'm away and then having the operation to try and save my leg on Monday so keep up the brilliant work with lovely blood sugars I hope I'll return in one piece with two legs and all my marbles.
> New lucky pyjamas bought and also copious amounts of Lucozade in case of a repeat of sliding scale-gate and scary hypos.
> If anyone knows the whereabouts of our friend the Diabetes Fairy please keep her under control and a long way from me. Much as I admire her spirit and interest in blood sugar variety I really don't need any additional meddling in my situation!
> Thank you all for you lovely messages, great support and kindness, I don't know what I'd do without this place



All the best for Monday, ever so brave Flower. I'll be thinking of you too and sending positive vibrations in your direction. ((((Abracitos))) from Spain.

Afternoon! A not very impressive, whopping great big 15.8 here. Lantus back in its usual slot tonight, so hoping things'll be back to (better than) normal asap.

Enjoy the weekend good peeps!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Well it was a full moon!


Howl ovely! (Say it quickly - geddit?) Robin, our diabetic wolf-lady...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me this morning, which I am pleased with since I was 9.4 before bed - highest I can remember for quite some time.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - new battery and a 7.2 for me this morning.

I will be thinking of you Flower (((hugs)))


----------



## Mark Parrott

Why am I awake so early on a Saturday! 6.1 or 6.7 depending on which meter you believe.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Why am I awake so early on a Saturday! 6.1 or 6.7 depending on which meter you believe.


I know which one I'd pick


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and its 6.6 today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today


----------



## AJLang

I was so pleased when I woke up at 4.30 am, I was 7.3 and I'd had a straight line for the night. Result was same on test machine and Libre. I went back to sleep and was thoroughly disappointed at 7.30am to find that I'd climbed to 11.3. During the night there is absolutely no pattern to my levels.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> I was so pleased when I woke up at 4.30 am, I was 7.3 and I'd had a straight line for the night. Result was same on test machine and Libre. I went back to sleep and was thoroughly disappointed at 7.30am to find that I'd climbed to 11.3. During the night there is absolutely no pattern to my levels.


How frustrating for you, AJ! I hate it when there's no trend.

Morning all. 10.6 here, boo hoo. AND it's raining...doesn't the weather know it's Saturday?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. Felt rubbish last night, headache, furry vision, sore all over. BG 8.9 @10 pm. Fine now 6.9. Maybe over ambitious with wot I did yesterday,


----------



## GregP

Morning. 4.9 for me, so looks like celebratory fish and chips did no lasting damage


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me.

Mum rushed into hospital again last night. Same ward as I've just come out of...it's turning into a timeshare!


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear this. Hope your mum is better soon


----------



## khskel

Snap Greg 4.9 for me in sunny west yorkshire


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.9 for me, great result after yesterday, had a Chinese and skipped the gliclazide, at least I can drive this morning. I might try half a gliclazide this morning see how that goes.
bright and sunny again.


----------



## Carol Robinson

A snowy morning in the Highlands this morning..
5.4 for me  hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Carolg

Carol Robinson said:


> A snowy morning in the Highlands this morning..
> 5.4 for me  hope everyone has a great weekend!


Sunny n cold here in leven. Have a good weekend


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.2 today after a fortnight of 5s....


----------



## SlowRunner

Oops, bit late today! Was a bit apprehensive about testing this morning. Went out for dinner last night & had Nacho's with pulled pork chilli to start (shared between 4 but still huge), followed by Tuscan chicken with sun dried tomatoes, olives & sautéed potatoes, followed by (guilty face) an individual lemon meringue pie.... I have to say I did have misgivings about the amount of bolus I took .

Anyway, pre meal I was 5.1, tested after 2 hours & was 4.9. Tested at bedtime & was 6.4. This morning's reading was 4.7 and I'm currently sitting at 4.4 & just about to have lunch 

Think I got away with it then


----------



## SlowRunner

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 for me.
> 
> Mum rushed into hospital again last night. Same ward as I've just come out of...it's turning into a timeshare!


Hope your mum is OK Amigo xx


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Oops, bit late today! Was a bit apprehensive about testing this morning. Went out for dinner last night & had Nacho's with pulled pork chilli to start (shared between 4 but still huge), followed by Tuscan chicken with sun dried tomatoes, olives & sautéed potatoes, followed by (guilty face) an individual lemon meringue pie.... I have to say I did have misgivings about the amount of bolus I took .
> 
> Anyway, pre meal I was 5.1, tested after 2 hours & was 4.9. Tested at bedtime & was 6.4. This morning's reading was 4.7 and I'm currently sitting at 4.4 & just about to have lunch
> 
> Think I got away with it then


I'd call that a spectacular success!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Hope your mum is doing well Amigo. 
We are off to hospital for MRI scan soon. So pleased it's been brought forward.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.8 today.
> Hope your mum is doing well Amigo.
> We are off to hospital for MRI scan soon. So pleased it's been brought forward.


Good morning  Hope the MRI gets to the bottom of things Lindarose  @Amigo - hope your Mum is recovering well!  

(cough!) 6.0 (cough!) for me this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 5.8 (Codefree) or 6.5 (Contour). Same drop of blood.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back on the 5.7 for me.


----------



## Bloden

SlowRunner said:


> Oops, bit late today! Was a bit apprehensive about testing this morning. Went out for dinner last night & had Nacho's with pulled pork chilli to start (shared between 4 but still huge), followed by Tuscan chicken with sun dried tomatoes, olives & sautéed potatoes, followed by (guilty face) an individual lemon meringue pie.... I have to say I did have misgivings about the amount of bolus I took .
> 
> Think I got away with it then



Don't you just love it when you get carb guess-timating right! Well done, SlowRunner.

Morning all. A lovely low 5.4 here...phew, back down at last!

Hope your mum's doing ok, Amigo.


----------



## GregP

Morning, off seeing friends this weekend, so just about to go attack the hotel breakfast buffet! 

4.8 for me, which considering there was pavlova last night is a most excellent result


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.6 for me, reduced my Gliclazide by half to 40mg twice a day, highest reading yesterday was 6.5 so sticking with 40mg for now. See nurse Thursday will get her view.

Yet another bright sunny day on the west coast. Quite funny everywhere you go now you see these walking lobsters,


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Sunny here today. 5.7 for me yipee


----------



## SlowRunner

Another 4.7 for me this morning . Have a fabulous day everyone


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. 

Good luck with your husband's MRI Linda. As much as I hate them, they're spectacularly good at pinpointing problems.

Mum still in hospital having more tests. It's been a rough year so far and it would be nice for something good to happen for a change! 

Have a lovely Sunday. And Mark, I'm getting me a Codefree!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.9 today, and hoping for some bright weather today.

Amigo hope your Mum feels better soon, and your hubby too LindaRose, we all need some more sun to boost our immune systems


----------



## Rosiecarmel

16.4 for me today! Think all those pints of cider and black at a UK subs gig last night was not a good idea....couldn't help myself


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sounds like it's put a Stranglehold on you.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the supportive messages about my erratic levels. @Amigo I so hope that the year starts to get better for you and your mum. @Lindarose I hope that your MRI was ok.
Woke up to an 8.4 but did go into the mid-teens last night, but at least this time I know the reason!!!! My levels have been all over the place for several months for no reason. So last night I thought stuff you diabetes.  My first dessert in about 18 months and it was a Baileys ice cream Sundae with chocolate chip cookies and toffee sauce. It just had to be done and I feel much better for doing it


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AJLang said:


> My first dessert in about 18 months and it was a Baileys ice cream Sundae with chocolate chip cookies and toffee sauce. It just had to be done and I feel much better for doing it



Sometimes you just have to


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Rosiecarmel


----------



## Lindarose

Ohhh sounds yummy Amanda. Good for you 
We are home already and just got to wait for results. Thankyou everyone for kind messages xx


----------



## Carol Robinson

6.4 for me this morning,  not sure why! After a long run of 5's , bit of a surprise


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I'm 10.8 this morning. Currently sat in Leeds Bradford airport waiting to go on holidayyyyyyy


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.5 today after a craving for Colin Caterpillar sweets yesterday.  God know why but they were irresistible.  I suspect a hormone other than insulin was at the root of that one.  I managed to keep the collins limited to six of the blighters but clearly I must never get them again as a hypo treatment because I could still murder a caterpillar this morning 

Rosie have a delightful holiday and I hope the sun shines on you all week . Don't forget you jelly babies or gluco tabs though just in case.

Flower I know you won't be able to read this but good luck today, I have everything crossed and I'm sending the most powerful good vibes I can muster X

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Carolg

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I'm 10.8 this morning. Currently sat in Leeds Bradford airport waiting to go on holidayyyyyyy


Have a lovely time


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.5 for me this morning.

Flower - I have more crossed than you can think of sweetheart (((hugs)))

Amigo - hope you mum picks up soon (((hugs)))

Rosie - have a fab time


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks Kooky and Carol. 

@KookyCat I've got my jelly babies in my bag! Had to buy them once I'd gone through security though so cost me a small fortune!! I also had a delightful security guard ask me what my needles are for. When I told him and showed him my doctor letter, he said I looked too young to be diabetic!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Rosiecarmel said:


> he said I looked too young to be diabetic!



*sigh* no-ones ever said that to me *sigh* lol


----------



## AJLang

Hooray 6.4 with a smooth line through the night


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here, with a straight line more or less overnight - it won't last!

Happy holiday, Rosie.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone. 6.6 this morning. Have a great holiday, Rosie.


----------



## GregP

5.2 for me this morning! Have to be extra good this week with food to ensure that new clothes still fit for holiday


----------



## Lauren95

Just woke up and I'm at 12.9. I only took one dose of gliclazide yesterday and in the morning, so maybe it wears off by the evening and doesn't keep me low overnight?  Day before I took a second dose before dinner as I was in the 20s and I woke up 7.9 so maybe when I go back to the gp I should ask if I could take 2 doses every day, not just on occasion?  Or have a discussion with him about insulin. I don't particularly want to have to inject things, but I also don't want to keep my sugar levels this high all the time :/


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.8 here, with a straight line more or less overnight - it won't last!
> 
> Happy holiday, Rosie.


Well done Bloden. I hope that it lasts


----------



## SlowRunner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I'm 10.8 this morning. Currently sat in Leeds Bradford airport waiting to go on holidayyyyyyy


Have a great time!!

I am 5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.

Have a great time Rosie!

@Flower I will be thinking of you today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 

Sat 23/4
Waking 8:33am - 5.3
Bedtime - no test
Teatime 20:46pm - 4.2

Sun 24/4
Waking 9:36pm - 13.9
Bedtime - no test
Teatime 19:34pm - 9.1
Carbs eaten during the evening 49g 5u

Today 25/4
Waking 7:20pm - 10.2

Getting better at bolusing for carbs over 10g eaten during the evening


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me.

Thinking of you Flower and sending heaps of good thoughts and best wishes.

Rosie should be flying by now (hope she doesn't eat on those jelly babies on the plane).

Hope you doctor can advise you Lauren, you sound worried about what to do for the best so seek some advice.

I have preps to do for my holiday next week. Mum still in hospital though


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone and 6.4 today 
Sending lots of good wishes and hugs Flower xx
And a big happy holidays to you Rosie


----------



## Carol Robinson

Good morning everyone,  
Mighty chilly with snow up here this morning!  Brrrrr... 
Fasting at 6.2 today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 4.9 for me. Still on half a glic. Yet another bright blue sky and sunny. That's a week now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  an old-school house special 5.2 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning. A disappointing 6.7 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning. A disappointing 6.7 this morning.


Just keeping you on your toes Mark


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 for me and a trip to IKEA in the offing.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I'm very happy with my 6.4


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today and so far we have sunshine rather than torrential rain....score!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.1 for me and a trip to IKEA in the offing.


Thanks for reminding me, Khskel. We bought an Ikea bed recently but the only fitted sheets that fit are from...you guessed it, Ikea! Happy shopping.

Morning folks. 5.8 here. 

It's amazing - I've moved my Lantus to 10pm (from 9pm) and got rid of a post-lunch mega-dip and a pre-dinner mega-rise. I wonder if there'll be some kind of pay back tho...


----------



## GregP

5.2 for me this morning. First test of 19.8 was discounted as laughably incorrect


----------



## SlowRunner

Hi all, quick drop in & out for me today, late for work! 4.4 this morning. Hope to catch up with you all later xx


----------



## Carol Robinson

5.6 on another very chilly morning


----------



## Robin

5.1 here. Bright and sunny for the third morning running. Are we sure I'm in Scotland?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this chilly Nov morning...'it's nearly May? Nah can't believe it!'


----------



## Peapod87

6.1 for me but quite pleased as I went to bed on 6.8. Feeling like I could eat everything this morning though! Xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, i'm still on the high numbers a 9.5 for me today. I went to the gp yesterday (saw a different one than I normally do, but he was one of the diabetic ones) and he said that I shouldnt worry about it!!! But I still do. He said that I test too much and that people on insulin dont test as much as me! I test between 4 and 6 times a day, before and after meals usually, which did annoy me a bit. He said to rely more on my HbA1c results rather than my daily readings. My next HbA1c test is due at the start of June. I might make an appointment to see the gp that I usually see, I actually left the surgery in tears yesterday evening.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, i'm still on the high numbers a 9.5 for me today. I went to the gp yesterday (saw a different one than I normally do, but he was one of the diabetic ones) and he said that I shouldnt worry about it!!! But I still do. He said that I test too much and that people on insulin dont test as much as me! I test between 4 and 6 times a day, before and after meals usually, which did annoy me a bit. He said to rely more on my HbA1c results rather than my daily readings. My next HbA1c test is due at the start of June. I might make an appointment to see the gp that I usually see, I actually left the surgery in tears yesterday evening.


Erm, I'm on insulin and I test between 6-8 times a day  And you are right, waking to a 9.5 is not OK, what planet does he live on? Sounds like he hasn't been brought into the 21st century yet, I'd like to 'educate' him!  Don't take it to heart Stitch, book an appointment with the other GP, this one probably doesn't have a clue about MODY anyway, and not a great deal about Type 2 it seems


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Erm, I'm on insulin and I test between 6-8 times a day  And you are right, waking to a 9.5 is not OK, what planet does he live on? Sounds like he hasn't been brought into the 21st century yet, I'd like to 'educate' him!  Don't take it to heart Stitch, book an appointment with the other GP, this one probably doesn't have a clue about MODY anyway, and not a great deal about Type 2 it seems



When he said that people on insulin dont test that much I was shocked and thought really!!! Im going to make an appointment with the other gp that I like.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, i'm still on the high numbers a 9.5 for me today. I went to the gp yesterday (saw a different one than I normally do, but he was one of the diabetic ones) and he said that I shouldnt worry about it!!! But I still do. He said that I test too much and that people on insulin dont test as much as me! I test between 4 and 6 times a day, before and after meals usually, which did annoy me a bit. He said to rely more on my HbA1c results rather than my daily readings. My next HbA1c test is due at the start of June. I might make an appointment to see the gp that I usually see, I actually left the surgery in tears yesterday evening.



Oh don't be brought down by the idiocy of others who should know better Stitch. I'm not on medication and my GP still gives me enough strips to test 4/5 times a day. This doctor doesn't have to live with the consequences so trust your own instincts and we'll have a whip round to send him on a desperately needed retraining course!
They need to restrict him to verucca and wart care!


----------



## Annette

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, i'm still on the high numbers a 9.5 for me today. I went to the gp yesterday (saw a different one than I normally do, but he was one of the diabetic ones) and he said that I shouldnt worry about it!!! But I still do. He said that I test too much and that people on insulin dont test as much as me! I test between 4 and 6 times a day, before and after meals usually, which did annoy me a bit. He said to rely more on my HbA1c results rather than my daily readings. My next HbA1c test is due at the start of June. I might make an appointment to see the gp that I usually see, I actually left the surgery in tears yesterday evening.


Stitch, as my old DSN used to say, who treats your diabetes?  And the answer is You Do. With help/hindrance of hcps of course but its your D and you know how its making you feel. So if you feel hes wrong (which he obviously is) then do something about it-get on that phone and make that appointment. And tell your good GP what that to$$er said to you - hopefully your good GP can have a word and re-educate him.


----------



## Pine Marten

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, i'm still on the high numbers a 9.5 for me today. I went to the gp yesterday (saw a different one than I normally do, but he was one of the diabetic ones) and he said that I shouldnt worry about it!!! But I still do. He said that I test too much and that people on insulin dont test as much as me! I test between 4 and 6 times a day, before and after meals usually, which did annoy me a bit. He said to rely more on my HbA1c results rather than my daily readings. My next HbA1c test is due at the start of June. I might make an appointment to see the gp that I usually see, I actually left the surgery in tears yesterday evening.


Oh Stitch {{{hugs}}} don't get upset, he's a dingbat - hope you get better advice from the good GP. And what Northerner and what the others said.


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks for the comments everyone, I have an appointment with the better gp in a couple of weeks time. I know its a while off, but id rather wait to see him.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Afternoon all, sorry i'm late, 4.6 for me, And yes @Robin we've had a week of it now, lovely today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all and just woke up to 6.3 after a night shift . Couldn't believe I drive home and looked like it had been snowing! Hail and all sorts been coming down. Least it's sunny now. 
Stitch I'm glad you're going back to see the other GP. Its good you have a 'good' one who listens and understands things


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Stitch I'm glad you're going back to see the other GP. Its good you have a 'good' one who listens and understands things



He's the only gp at the surgery who is certified in diabetes care, ive seen the other 2 that deal with diabetes but im not convinced they know that much about it!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> They need to restrict him to verucca and wart care!


And boil-lancing, Amigo - anything that'll encourage this GP to do their job properly!

Sorry to hear this GP was useless, Stitch. What a waste of your time. And he/she's one of the "diabetes GPs"! That's very scary, because some people would just accept their gibberish. Thank goodness you know better. Good luck with the appt in two weeks - take some kind of 'proof' with you that testing is beneficial (just in case). I test more than 6 x a day, btw!

Morning folks. 4.4 here.


----------



## khskel

Rise and shine 5.1 for me with a visit to the Haematologist on the agenda this aft.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! A far more pleasant 5.6 for me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today.

Stitch - I have come to the conclusion that the less they know you do the better it is.  I am now going to tell the HCA that I don't test - they tell me I mustn't so I will just say what they want to hear and carry on controling my condition in my own way!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 6.3 today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today.  Stitch don't let that GP get you down, book an appointment with the one who seems to know their stuff and fingers crossed you get a better outcome


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Rise and shine 5.1 for me with a visit to the Haematologist on the agenda this aft.


Hope all goes well  6.1 for me today.


----------



## GregP

5.2 house special for me!


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 5.2 house special for me!


Two in a row! Good stuff Greg


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me.

Mum still in hospital bless her and holiday looming...nightmare timing  not sure if we'll have to cancel yet.

Good look with haemo Khskel. Hope the blood letting has helped.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a whooping 10.4 for me today. I have an appointment in 2 weeks time with the dr who knows what he is talking about and doesnt question the amount of testing that I do and knows the benefits of testing. Hopefully he will be able to help me better than the other one.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Stitch I hope that the other GP will help when you see them. Amigo I hope that your mum improves quickly and that you get your well deserved holiday. Khskel good luck with the haemo.
6.4 for me today after some Lucozade at 3am.


----------



## Lindarose

A bright and sunny good morning here and 6.5 
Hope your haem appt goes well  Khskel.


----------



## Carol Robinson

5.4 this morning 
Yet another cold snowy day  I really need some sunshine!


----------



## GregP

T


Northerner said:


> Two in a row! Good stuff Greg


this now feels high, after a few weeks consistently in the 4's


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, I'm in the special house with @GregP 5.2  Still on half a glic. AND still bright blue sunny sky on the west coast


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, almost a house special but not quite at 5.3 after some odd 6s recently.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, almost a house special but not quite at 5.3 after some odd 6s recently.


We can hear you knocking but we're  not answering, rules is rules you know


----------



## SlowRunner

Oops, forgot to check in this morning! A 4.3 for me today after a rather high bedtime reading of 9.5... Beginning go think that may have been an error?


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 again for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 10.3 for me - I blame the Conservatives (random BG = random culprit).

I hope your mum rallies and you get your well-deserved holiday, Amigo.

Off to the reno house after work for the Bank holiday weekend...can't wait! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me. Nice bit of cloud in the sky for my eye exam.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.8 today and up with the basal again given the wonky weather...yawn.  Just two days of work to get through then a week off whoop whoop!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. A higher 8.0 for me. Xpert diabetes course started yesterday evening-with good info and a good workbook for reference.will have to be more prepared next week cause it's at 5-7.30 pm.appraisal at work today so I almost feel a "chocolate" coming on


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 4.1 for me & a reduced bolus with breakfast!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.4 for me


----------



## GregP

I'm dead on 5.0 this morning! Headed up north so a long drive ahead


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and relieved to see 6.4 this morning  Couldnt resist shepherds pie last night and some dessert   Date not test after I ate it but no doubt wasn't good.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning everyone. A higher 8.0 for me. Xpert diabetes course started yesterday evening-with good info and a good workbook for reference.will have to be more prepared next week cause it's at 5-7.30 pm.appraisal at work today so I almost feel a "chocolate" coming on


Hope the appraisal goes well Carol!  6.5 for me today, and lovely, bright sunshine for my eye exam


----------



## Amigo

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Pine Marten

A nice 5.5 today, same as before bed last night. And a special  for Carol's appraisal and Northerner's eye exam later on today (couldn't find a 'good luck' or similar...)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 4.9 for me.
Just spent 30 mins with the Nurse, She took all my bloods etc, might be able to get results tomorrow. We had a good chat about my progress, I have lost 7lb since 4-4 and I told her about reducing my Gliclazide by half, as she could see my BG results she told me this was the correct action, and is happy if I make the decision to stop taking it if I can see stable results.for another week. and then continue to review.
Cant wait for my results now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone! 5.1 for me. Nice to see some better figures at last.


----------



## Carol Robinson

5.9 for me this morning 
Good luck to @Carolg and @Northerner!! Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Hope the appraisal goes well Carol!  6.5 for me today, and lovely, bright sunshine for my eye exam


Hope it went well, Northie. No fear of sun in our eyes here, more like snow.
Libre kept complaining the sensor was too cold to get readings from, on our walk.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Hope the appraisal goes well Carol!  6.5 for me today, and lovely, bright sunshine for my eye exam





Pine Marten said:


> A nice 5.5 today, same as before bed last night. And a special  for Carol's appraisal and Northerner's eye exam later on today (couldn't find a 'good luck' or similar...)


Thanks for your kind wishes. It went really well even though it's been a trying year with health and family


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Hope the appraisal goes well Carol!  6.5 for me today, and lovely, bright sunshine for my eye exam


Thanks for this,and yes it went really well. Hope your eye exam went well


----------



## Carolg

KookyCat said:


> Morning all 5.8 today and up with the basal again given the wonky weather...yawn.  Just two days of work to get through then a week off whoop whoop!


Have a great week off


----------



## Carolg

Carol Robinson said:


> 5.9 for me this morning
> Good luck to @Carolg and @Northerner!! Fingers crossed for you both


Thanks Carol. It went well and what I had decided was rubbish prep was good. Too hard on myself as usual


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Hope it went well, Northie. No fear of sun in our eyes here, more like snow.
> Libre kept complaining the sensor was too cold to get readings from, on our walk.
> View attachment 1308


Cold here.ive been getting garden work done, so poor guys, fingers and toes must have been froze


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Thanks for this,and yes it went really well. Hope your eye exam went well



Yes it did, thank you  Glad to hear the appraisal went well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.5 today, and proof that it's the weather that turns my basal bonkers.  Dodging hailstone apparently takes more insulin than trotting along in a brisk breeze with the sun shining down full beam...tsk.  It's cruel really, give us a glimpse of what we could have then throw snow and hail at us.  Every time I stepped foot outside yesterday there was hailstone bouncing off my bonce.  

Last day today before a week off, I was dreaming of lazy walks in the spring sunshine but looks like I'll have to settle for games of dodge ball with giant hailstones.  Such is life


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a nice rounded 7 for me today.

Kookie - I looked out of the door yesterday and shouted at Mother Nature - 'Its nearly May!!!'


----------



## khskel

A bright and sunny morning and a 6.4 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a nice rounded 7 for me today.
> 
> Kookie - I looked out of the door yesterday and shouted at Mother Nature - 'Its nearly May!!!'



It's ruddy snowing now....give it another shouting at Lynn, I have enough trouble staying upright on dry pavements, the chances of me staying on my feet with snow whilst playing hailstone dodgeball are slim to none


----------



## GregP

Morning. 5.6 for me, which is my highest morning reading for a long time :-(


----------



## Lynn Davies

Its not good is it Kooky - all the money we have saved on not needing so much heatin in the winter is now being spent on keeping warm in the spring!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, apologies in advance kooky, a 10 for me today. What are peoples plans for the bank holiday weekend? Im off to London on sunday for a concert. We are seeing the Dixie Chicks, I got the tickets for my other half for christmas. I dont know much of their stuff but looking forward to it.


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> Morning. 5.6 for me, which is my highest morning reading for a long time :-(


Don't be disappointed Greg, numbers naturally go up and down and that is an excellent number to wake on  I think it takes a while for you to readjust your thinking when you've been striving for the lowest numbers you can for a while, to now being confident that you have things under good control and there will always be the odd outlier. We don't always know what's going on in our bodies - it's perfectly possible to be fighting a minor infection but having no symptoms whatsoever apart from slightly elevated BG levels - without the meter you wouldn't know at all!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! God I'm confused. Got new strips for my Contour Next & result this morning is 6.7. Tested again with Codefree & its 4.8! I know there are variations, but 2mmol difference is huge!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.4 for me today & bright sunshine here, hope it lasts!


----------



## Carol Robinson

6.3 for me, on this bright, sunny, and frosting morning! No snow this morning .... Yet!


----------



## Amigo

Well looks like I'll be heading off to sunnier climes for BHMonday (wouldn't be difficult with our present weather) but doing so with a heavy heart with my mum still in hospital. It's been an agonising decision whether to go but she's not in danger just needing a lot of care and oversight after her fall. And she insists that I go bless her. 

So no surprises it's a dinky doo 7.2. My head is in the shed just now!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Well looks like I'll be heading off to sunnier climes for BHMonday (wouldn't be difficult with our present weather) but doing so with a heavy heart with my mum still in hospital. It's been an agonising decision whether to go but she's not in danger just needing a lot of care and oversight after her fall. And she insists that I go bless her.
> 
> So no surprises it's a dinky doo 7.2. My head is in the shed just now!


Aw, I'm sure your Mum will be very well looked after. Try not to worry about her, you have her blessing and she'd probably feel awful if she thought it was spoiling your much-needed holiday - so enjoy yourself, I hope you have a lovely time away!


----------



## Stitch147

As northerner says your mum is in the right place and being looked after. Enjoy your holiday Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

Hope you can switch off as much as possible (easier said than done I know) and have a fab time Amigo  You deserve it


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.0 for me (sorry kooky) Nice blue sky with some fluffy white bits today


----------



## Amigo

Thanks everyone...it will be easier said than done for sure


----------



## Annette

Make sure (and I'm sure I'm saying something youve already done, but it happened to my sister in law once and she hadnt and we had a bit of a hassle working it out) you have the hospital ward phone number WITH international dialling codes plumbed into your phone/written safely in your purse - so you can call each morning to put your mind at rest for the day. (Its the dialling codes bit I'm referring to.)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Try to have a great time, Amigo.


----------



## EmmyBuzz

3.9 this morning for me.. Lesson learnt about not eating/injecting too late because I'm pretty sure that's what caused it!


----------



## Pine Marten

Good evening all, sorry it's late - a lovely house special 5.2 this morning...I hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Good evening all, sorry it's late - a lovely house special 5.2 this morning...I hope everyone has a good weekend


Congratulations Pine Marten!


----------



## khskel

Happy Saturday everyone. 6.1 for me


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 5.8 today.


----------



## GregP

4.6 for me today. Much better!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a 9 for me today. Sorry kooky, 2 days in a row!


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, apologies in advance kooky, a 10 for me today. What are peoples plans for the bank holiday weekend? Im off to London on sunday for a concert. We are seeing the Dixie Chicks, I got the tickets for my other half for christmas. I dont know much of their stuff but looking forward to it.


Hope you enjoy the concert. I have 2 cd,s but never seen them live


----------



## Carolg

Morning all from sunny cold leven. 7.8 this morning following a celebratory 2/3 take away, glass of wine then 2 biscuits with my forgotten  meds  and an oops BG. -so easy to go off track. Hope everyone has a good weekend-I'm working this morning and all day Monday- never mind


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 7.4 for me but there was a buffet at the pub last night with a pure carb content! :-(


----------



## Pine Marten

Lovely sunny morning here in north London, and a lovely 5.4 today


----------



## pav

Morning all, 12.3 another crazy result espec after going to bed at 6.4 around midnight. Went out for a meal around 8 pm and went a bit mad, chicken vindaloo with plain naam bread and chips.Was 7.3 before going out then around 11 pm was 5.7, diabetes and me is definitely a crazy mix.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a lovely lay in and 6.7. 
A working bank holiday weekend but looks to be good weather for everyone.


----------



## Amigo

And bizarrely I'm down to 6.1 from 7.4 less than 2 hours after a very nice sausage sandwich!

Managing to get away but I'll keep checking in to see how everyone is doing  hope the weather improves here for everyone this weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> And bizarrely I'm down to 6.1 from 7.4 less than 2 hours after a very nice sausage sandwich!
> 
> Managing to get away but I'll keep checking in to see how everyone is doing  hope the weather improves here for everyone this weekend.


Have a lovely time!


----------



## SlowRunner

Afternoon, bit late... Had a busy morning!! Weird things afoot with my blood sugar the last 24 hours, the MySugr graph is looking like the elevation profile of the Alps . 12.5 before bed last night, whoops... But a not too bad 7.0 this morning - this rose to 9.4 by 11am and crashed to 3.8 just before lunch . Guess it's just one of those days!!


----------



## Carol Robinson

Bit late adding my numbers today.. 6.7 I've been baking a yummy lemon cake, low carb of course 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Afternoon, bit late... Had a busy morning!! Weird things afoot with my blood sugar the last 24 hours, the MySugr graph is looking like the elevation profile of the Alps . 12.5 before bed last night, whoops... But a not too bad 7.0 this morning - this rose to 9.4 by 11am and crashed to 3.8 just before lunch . Guess it's just one of those days!!


Some very strange numbers there!  A drop of over 5 mmol/l overnight and then another drop from 9.4 to 3.8 might suggest too much basal insulin? Not sure where the highs came from though!  Hope things settle down


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today after going to bed on 4.8!  Nice and steady


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.3 today, and hoping for just a wee bit of sunshine (I'll take the smallest tiny wee bit!).   Yesterday was very peculiar on the weather front, in Manchester it was sending hail mixed with rain, then back here it was beaming sunshine, we're only about 20 miles apart but it was

Stitch and Alan.tnh, I've noted those whole numbers, but I'll let you off just this once


----------



## khskel

White rabbits and it's a shade under 7.1 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.9 for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good sunny morning! 5.3 today.


----------



## Carolg

Yucki wet and cold here. 7.1 for me today


----------



## Carol Robinson

Dull, grey and unreliable... a little like my bg readings 
6.1 this morning after a bedtime reading of 5.7 guess it was too much to hope for to get a lower reading this morning.  Liver still dumping?


----------



## Lindarose

Pinch and a punch! And good morning all  6.7 today.


----------



## Carol Robinson

Carolg said:


> Yucki wet and cold here. 7.1 for me today


Same here Carol, a very chilly night last night! I wouldn't mind if it was October,  but we're only a few weeks away from the solstice!


----------



## Carol Robinson

Lindarose said:


> Pinch and a punch! And good morning all  6.7 today.


A pinch and a kick, for being so quick!


----------



## SlowRunner

Aargh! 8.4 for me! 9.4 at bedtime last night. Don't like being this high


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning. Off for some sun a bit later...will try to be good with the carbs!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a good time, Amigo. Carbs don't count when the sun is out.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a vry rounded 8 for me today - not bad considering I was troughing on a piece of anniversary sponge at 10pm last night!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a vry rounded 8 for me today - not bad considering I was troughing on a piece of anniversary sponge at 10pm last night!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Not my anniversary Northie - DH's nephew and his lovely wife.

I will keep your happies for March when this year it will be 43!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Not my anniversary Northie - DH's nephew and his lovely wife.
> 
> I will keep your happies for March when this year it will be 43!!!!


Ah! Happy Anniversary to them!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Just had a count up - t'will be 44!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Fri
Waking - no test
Bedtime - no test

Sat
Fasting - 16.1
Bedtime no test

Sun 
Fasting 22.0


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Fri
> Waking - no test
> Bedtime - no test
> 
> Sat
> Fasting - 16.1
> Bedtime no test
> 
> Sun
> Fasting 22.0


Gill, you had been doing so well - why no testing? Come on girl, you can do it!  Those waking levels look like they need addressing - how are you getting on with your new team since you moved, are they any help?

5.2 House Special for me on this gloomy BH Monday


----------



## Amigo

Morning from my hols! And a 6 for me (sorry for taking vacation liberties kooky!).

Off to find some sun! x


----------



## Robin

5.7 here, and gloomy here too. Congrats on the HS Northie.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today - need to get a move on and sort out some packing - ready for me jollies to Crete tomorrow!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good bank holiday morning! 5.1 for me. Last night before dinner, had my lowest reading yet at 4.2. Was quite disappointed that dinner pushed me up to 6.7. I had gammon steak, peas & celeriac gratin. Nothing really carby. I only had a small portion of peas.


----------



## khskel

A bit gloomy here too and a 6.7 for me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

11.3 for me today sat in the airport at malta waiting to go home. Blood sugars been all over the place. Stopped taking my gliclazide at tea time the past few days cos I've been so active I was scared of getting hypos but then my sugars went up to 23 so had to take it again!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 11.3 for me today sat in the airport at malta waiting to go home. Blood sugars been all over the place. Stopped taking my gliclazide at tea time the past few days cos I've been so active I was scared of getting hypos but then my sugars went up to 23 so had to take it again!


Hope things settle for you when you get back Rosie, have a good flight


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today - need to get a move on and sort out some packing - ready for me jollies to Crete tomorrow!


Have a smashing time!


----------



## Amigo

Just had the first hotel restaurant breakfast this holiday...'forgive me group for I have sinned!' Resisted the croissants though.

Safe flight Rosie and Lynn


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> Just had the first hotel restaurant breakfast this holiday...'forgive me group for I have sinned!' Resisted the croissants though.
> 
> Safe flight Rosie and Lynn


Glad to hear that you are enjoying the holiday Amigo.
Breakfast sounds good.

7.6 this morning but chose to reduce correction last night as I had done a big swim, and was not sure how much top up my muscles needed.  Not that much it seems!


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> Glad to hear that you are enjoying the holiday Amigo.
> Breakfast sounds good.
> 
> 7.6 this morning but chose to reduce correction last night as I had done a big swim, and was not sure how much top up my muscles needed.  Not that much it seems!


Always better safe than sorry where exercise is concerned


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 6.2 for me, Bit higher than my norm, but as of Friday I stopped my gliclazide I want to see how I react so far highest reading has been 7.4. Also first day back at work tomorrow (for 2 and half yrs), so will be more active than previous.


----------



## Carol Robinson

Happy bank holiday monday folks.. 6.0 for me this morning 
@Lynn Davies hope you have a lovely jolly with superb weather!!


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all. 6.2 for me, Bit higher than my norm, but as of Friday I stopped my gliclazide I want to see how I react so far highest reading has been 7.4. Also first day back at work tomorrow (for 2 and half yrs), so will be more active than previous.


Makes sense Al - good luck with the new job tomorrow!


----------



## Pine Marten

Whoop whoop - another lovely 5.2 this morning...must be all the walking we've been doing the last couple of days  !


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all and 6.3 after a night shift 
Hope the first day back goes well Al. 
And happy holidays to you Lynn


----------



## Alan.tnh

Thanks Peeps, will let you know how I go.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning at this unearthly hour!  7.5 for me.

I hate early flights!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning at this unearthly hour!  7.5 for me.
> 
> I hate early flights!!!


Hope everything goes smoothly!  Enjoy yourself 

5.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Good luck with the new job Alan. A 4.8 for me after an evening when the levels wouldn't stop rising. 12.6 when I went to bed


----------



## Bloden

[QUOTE="Lynn Davies, post: 597668, member: 14418]

I hate early flights!!![/QUOTE]

It'll be worth it when you get there...enjoy!

Morning all. 7.8 here (after a lovely low-trending weekend thanks to a bit of painting and decorating).

Just seen the sports news - well done Leicester!!!!


----------



## GregP

A nice round 5.0 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a glorious 9.7 for me today!!! Getting frustrated with high numbers now. 2 weeks until I see my usual gp.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone! A rather lovely 4.7 today. All that mowing yesterday & only salad for tea must've done it.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.6 for me. Still trending sub 8 with no gliclazide. And off to work I go. Thanks for your messages folks.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! 14.4 for me and holiday blues!! Ha back to university and reality today! Also seeing DSN at 3pm Re starting Trulicity or victoza


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all! 14.4 for me and holiday blues!! Ha back to university and reality today! Also seeing DSN at 3pm Re starting Trulicity or victoza



Speaking of holiday. How was Malta? You haven't told us yet.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Speaking of holiday. How was Malta? You haven't told us yet.



It was gorgeous! Lovely 25 degrees with no clouds in the sky for most of the days. I did manage to get sunburnt on my shoulders though  there are some gorgeous cities in Malta. I was sad to come home! It was very dusty though, not great if you have asthma!


----------



## Carol Robinson

6.7 for me this morning,  numbers creeping up a little!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Rosiecarmel said:


> It was gorgeous! Lovely 25 degrees with no clouds in the sky for most of the days. I did manage to get sunburnt on my shoulders though  there are some gorgeous cities in Malta. I was sad to come home! It was very dusty though, not great if you have asthma!


Glad you had a great time. We are off to Bulgaria in 3 weeks. Last minute booking. Got jealous that you were soaking up the sun.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 7.1 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning, 6.7 for me at 7am, 9.2 by 8am, that's either some ferocious Dawn Phenom, or the Lantus cartridge I just put in got compromised at some point being lugged round the Highlands last week.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.3 for me.

I hope all you holidaying diabetics are having a lovely, relaxing time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning everyone. A 7.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 at bedtime and 5.7 now. Looks like I've got my ratios sorted again until rhey change again


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.7 at bedtime and 5.7 now. Looks like I've got my ratios sorted again until rhey change again


Ah, nice and steady!  Long may it last!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! A lovely 5.5 for me. Busy day ahead. We have a pop up shop from 5th -10th May in Burnham Deepdale in Norfolk selling our upcycled wares. Today we need to prepare & take everything up there. Going to be nice weather ove the weekend so hoping we do well.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning! A lovely 5.5 for me. Busy day ahead. We have a pop up shop from 5th -10th May in Burnham Deepdale in Norfolk selling our upcycled wares. Today we need to prepare & take everything up there. Going to be nice weather ove the weekend so hoping we do well.


Hope you have a very successful time Mark!


----------



## Robin

5.2 for me now, can I claim the HS even though I was 4.1 at 6.30? ( That still feels like the middle of the night to me). Didn't change the Lantus cartridge as it seemed to be fine for the rest of the day yesterday, obv just my liver having a moment yesterday morning!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.2 here. Very pleased with morning readings lately. Can't seem to keep them down after meals though so must admit to not testing much. I'm still eating as low carb as I can cope with but know I'm not always resisting temptation.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.2 for me now, can I claim the HS even though I was 4.1 at 6.30? ( That still feels like the middle of the night to me). Didn't change the Lantus cartridge as it seemed to be fine for the rest of the day yesterday, obv just my liver having a moment yesterday morning!


Yes, I will give you the HS  If I get up at 6:30 I feel like I have wasted half the day   Owls and larks!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.2 here. Very pleased with morning readings lately. Can't seem to keep them down after meals though so must admit to not testing much. I'm still eating as low carb as I can cope with but know I'm not always resisting temptation.


Very good to see your levels dropping lower on waking Lindarose  Perhaps it's to do with Spring? I know a lot of people on insulin find they need less when the seasons change, so I don't see why it shouldn't apply to Type 2s also, perhaps making you a bit more insulin sensitive


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.2 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Enjoying the better weather, although my hayfever has decided to turn up after a 2 year absence!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Gill, you had been doing so well - why no testing? Come on girl, you can do it!  Those waking levels look like they need addressing - how are you getting on with your new team since you moved, are they any help?



Sun 1/5
19:45pm - teatime
13.1 - 23:55pm - bedtime - also ate at this time but bolused

Mon 2/5
12.4 - 7:17am - waking
3.6 - 0:36am - bedtime
3.7 - 0:51am - bedtime
6.8 - 1:07am - bedtime

Tue 3/5
5.7 - 7:22am - waking
20:59pm - teatime
9.0 - 23:59pm - bedtime

Wed 4/5
19.6 - 8:44am - waking

My new team is at my new GP surgery & is a practice nurse/s obviously both diabetic trained one does more the tablets & the other is insulin. They suggested decreasing my lantus to 14u from 16u also when I inject in my left thigh to move the injection site a bit more round to the front of my thigh due to lumps also bring my injection time to 8:00am instead of 10:00am.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all . 5.9 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning all - 6.7 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, sorry I've been awol this week, been having B12 injections and my body objects less if I get them early.  Turns out the rash was shingles (which I knew anyway) and my B12 had plummeted through the floor so regular top ups are needed.  It was worth it for the look on the GPs face when he read out the result (42, should be at least 500), to give him his due he did say he'd listen to me in the future when I tell him something is awry.  Then potassium plummeted, which seems to be related to the B12 because it happened last time too, but no one can work out why, anyway 8 hours on a drip and some top ups to take away and I'm sorted again.  The GP was quite perturbed to hear I have a genetic issue with B12 so good to know they totally ignore notes then!

Anyway I'm rambling, house special 5.2 today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Glad you're feeling better Kooky


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, sorry I've been awol this week, been having B12 injections and my body objects less if I get them early.  Turns out the rash was shingles (which I knew anyway) and my B12 had plummeted through the floor so regular top ups are needed.  It was worth it for the look on the GPs face when he read out the result (42, should be at least 500), to give him his due he did say he'd listen to me in the future when I tell him something is awry.  Then potassium plummeted, which seems to be related to the B12 because it happened last time too, but no one can work out why, anyway 8 hours on a drip and some top ups to take away and I'm sorted again.  The GP was quite perturbed to hear I have a genetic issue with B12 so good to know they totally ignore notes then!
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling, house special 5.2 today


Wow Kooky  Hope you feel much better for it  Congrats on the HS 

5.6 for me today  Feeling nervous about going to vote and hoping I beat the rush - hope the crowd control aren't as 'eager' as they were last time, didn't enjoy the 'kettling'...I'm glad I have the vote, but they really ought to do something about the size of those queues - lay on a few thousand extra pencils or something...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.9 for me. Our pop up shop opens today at Deepdale market. Quite a commute for us but looks like the wearher will be good.

Glad you're feeling better, Kooky. Think my wife has a B12 deficiency. She is on folic acid but her body is not absorbing it.


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Morning all, sorry I've been awol this week, been having B12 injections and my body objects less if I get them early.  Turns out the rash was shingles (which I knew anyway) and my B12 had plummeted through the floor so regular top ups are needed.  It was worth it for the look on the GPs face when he read out the result (42, should be at least 500), to give him his due he did say he'd listen to me in the future when I tell him something is awry.  Then potassium plummeted, which seems to be related to the B12 because it happened last time too, but no one can work out why, anyway 8 hours on a drip and some top ups to take away and I'm sorted again.  The GP was quite perturbed to hear I have a genetic issue with B12 so good to know they totally ignore notes then!
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling, house special 5.2 today



Fill 'er up, guv...8 hours at the B12 pump!  Hope you're feeling replenished.

Morning folks. 8.0 here. Looks like my DP is a lark, not an owl.


----------



## SB2015

4:30  BG 7.4
6:00  BG 4.9 ??
Activating the Libre today so I shall see what that is all about.
Perhaps it is the shock of getting up so early
(Husband is a poll clerk today)


----------



## khskel

Good luck with the pop up Mark and hope the B12 sorts you out Kooky. I think I'll fire up the Mini this morning as it's supposed to be a cracking day. Going to vote befote work although we haven't had any literature from any of the parties. Oh and 5.8 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 5.9 for me. Our pop up shop opens today at Deepdale market. Quite a commute for us but looks like the wearher will be good.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, Kooky. Think my wife has a B12 deficiency. She is on folic acid but her body is not absorbing it.



Mine doesn't absorb B12 well either Mark, in fact the injections make me vomit (sorry bit graphic) so I have to have slow infusion and sit with a basin for two hours.  It's lovely, but at least I absorb some that way.  Tablets are useless for me I had them for 18 months the last time and at high doses and it took all that time to get from 56 to 106.  Might be worth her asking about a B12 test, once the B12 was a problem I couldn't hold on to any B vitamins, or potassium it seems (but apparently that's just me!).


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Good luck with the pop up Mark and hope the B12 sorts you out Kooky. I think I'll fire up the Mini this morning as it's supposed to be a cracking day. Going to vote befote work although we haven't had any literature from any of the parties. Oh and 5.8 for me


Just voted. No literature at all for me either, had to look up the Police Commissioners on t'interweb  Beat the rush though and the pencils hadn't all been nicked


----------



## Carolg

Morning all 6.3 for me. Better get a boogie on, still to get ready for work, vote and collect prescription that I ran out of-oops. Lovely day here, here's hoping the weathers turning nicer,cause I have a day off tomorrow


----------



## Robin

7.7 here, and a completely flat line overnight, that's obviously what sausage and lentil casserole does for me, maybe I should live on it permanently!

Glad you've got your B12 and your GP under control, Kooky.


----------



## GregP

5.2 for me this morning. Have got a bit complacent with diet these last 10 days or so, need a slap to get me back on track


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Glad that B12 treatment is out of the way Kooky. Sounds horrible. Does the difficiency effect your memory? Only asking cos there was a lady on TV last night (gp behind closed doors ) who had low b12 and dr mentioned it. 
Good luck with the shop today Mark Lovely day for it!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 7.8 for me highest for a while (still not taking my Glic tho) now is it stress of being at work again (mmmm) or did I have a little to much celebrating my HbA1c last night. (mmm must be work)
Glad your better @KookyCat, hope you sell plenty @Mark Parrott  and mrs P of course.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you are feeling better with your B12 boost Kooky, good luck at the pop up Mark, if I was busy this weekend I'd have suggested a day out with the other half to pop along for a nose, we love upcycling things for our garden.
A slightly lower 8.3 for me today, I was at 6.5 before bed last night.


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 5.2 for me this morning. Have got a bit complacent with diet these last 10 days or so, need a slap to get me back on track


Really Greg, that's an excellent, healthy number to wake on. Don't feel you have to keep driving it lower, you have done really well getting things under control and now your body is coping very well, with non-diabetic (not even close!) levels  It's why we call a 5.2 a 'House Special'!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

A large 15.9 for me this morning! It's nearly Friday yay!


----------



## Amigo

Hi everyone, short holiday nearly finished. I got a break but not the type I hoped for! Had a bad fall and have fractured my hand and injured various body parts.  No alcohol was involved.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Hi everyone, short holiday nearly finished. I got a break but not the type I hoped for! Had a bad fall and have fractured my hand and injured various body parts.  No alcohol was involved.


OH Blimey!!!! Amigo!!! That wasnt the plan. You should have been having a break away, not a break amigo holiday. Hope you heal quickly. Wishing you well hun. X


----------



## Amigo

Thanks stitch x

Oh and it's my birthday today apparently!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Hi everyone, short holiday nearly finished. I got a break but not the type I hoped for! Had a bad fall and have fractured my hand and injured various body parts.  No alcohol was involved.


Aagh!  Really sorry to hear this Amigo  I hope you are not in pain and that you heal quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Oh I'm in pain alright northie!


----------



## GregP

Northerner said:


> Really Greg, that's an excellent, healthy number to wake on. Don't feel you have to keep driving it lower, you have done really well getting things under control and now your body is coping very well, with non-diabetic (not even close!) levels  It's why we call a 5.2 a 'House Special'!



Thanks Northerner. Not overly concerned by the waking result, I just know in myself that a few inappropriate food choices have been creeping back into my diet and need to get a proper grip of it again, or my next Hba1c won't be as good as the last one! Have been generally busy and making healthy choices is much more difficult when time is limited :-/ plus bread I find very hard to resist!


----------



## Carol Robinson

6.5 for me this morning 
Sorry to read about your accident @Amigo that's not so good! Hope the pain eases soon!


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Amigo that's bad news  So sorry to hear about your injury. Hope the pain can be reasonably controlled and you're soon mended xx


----------



## Amigo

Thanks everyone, I'm hoping the birthday drinks sort out the pain!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm hoping the birthday drinks sort out the pain!



Numb the pain with alcohol! Happy birthday.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Hi everyone, short holiday nearly finished. I got a break but not the type I hoped for! Had a bad fall and have fractured my hand and injured various body parts.  No alcohol was involved.


Aw, poor you, Amigo. I hope your hand, etc are better in no time. Happy birthday!


----------



## KookyCat

Happy Birthday Amigo, hope those birthday drinks sort out the pain


----------



## KookyCat

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.5 today.
> Glad that B12 treatment is out of the way Kooky. Sounds horrible. Does the difficiency effect your memory? Only asking cos there was a lady on TV last night (gp behind closed doors ) who had low b12 and dr mentioned it.
> Good luck with the shop today Mark Lovely day for it!



Yes memory like a sieve when the B12 is low, but the real signal for me is this weird jerky movement when I've just dropped off to sleep which wakes me up.  It's an electrical impulse thing apparently because low B12 causes conduction problems in the nerves (hence me having peripheral neuropathy when diagnosed).  It's actually quite the hero vitamin, it does all sorts of great things.  Even though the doc didn't believe me a couple of weeks ago I knew for certain when I started craving orange juice and Colin the caterpillar sweets.  I generally hate sweet stuff but I could have bathed in them.  As soon as they got my levels back to near normal my disgust for Colin returned and the electric shocks stopped.  Marvellous things these bodies!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm hoping the birthday drinks sort out the pain!


Hope it hasn't spoiled your day - happy birthday!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - another 6.7 for me today.

It would seem that moussaka agrees with me. Had a lovely bowl of the lovelyness- before eating was 6.3 after was 8.3!  Might have to indulge a bit more over the next coming few days.  

I forgot to say. Changed chips for veggies and got a lovely pile of mixed veggies covered in a generous amount of sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - another 6.7 for me today.
> 
> It would seem that moussaka agrees with me. Had a lovely bowl of the lovelyness- before eating was 6.3 after was 8.3!  Might have to indulge a bit more over the next coming few days.
> 
> I forgot to say. Changed chips for veggies and got a lovely pile of mixed veggies covered in a generous amount of sweet and sour sauce


Sounds like you are having a great time Lynn!  

5.4 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Having a wonderful time thanks. Just need the weather to pick up and be as good as it is in uk!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Having a wonderful time thanks. Just need the weather to pick up and be as good as it is in uk!


You picked the wrong week to leave the country!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.5 for me Cup of tea required.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.5 for me Cup of tea required.


I'm on my second!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! A Kooky unfriendly 5.0 today. Day 2 of our pop up shop today. Fingers crossed we actually sell something.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.  After a lovely sunny week it's rain in Spain again. Ho hum.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning! A Kooky unfriendly 5.0 today. Day 2 of our pop up shop today. Fingers crossed we actually sell something.


Hope there's a rush and you sell out quickly!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.  After a lovely sunny week it's rain in Spain again. Ho hum.


But mainly in the plain, I imagine?


----------



## Bloden

Having lived in N. Spain for nearly 10 years now, I'm pretty sure they just say that cos it rhymes. 
The rain in Spain falls mainly on my head, would be more accurate!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. A Kooky- unfriendly 5.0 for me too.

Happy birthday for yesterday, Amigo.


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all. Yay!!! Its friday, even though its been a short work week, its felt like a long one! Anyway, a spectacular 11.5 for me today!!! We went to the pub last night for dinner, I fancied a veggie burger so had it without the bun, ate about 6 chips and had loads of salad with it. Forgot to test after dinner or before bed though.


----------



## Carolg

7.8 for me this morning-sneaking up a bit, but was after a cup of coffee with milk in it.

Lovely day here and a wee giggle at video clip Alan.

Holiday for me ,so housework, visitors and a good weekend.
Happy birthday yesterday amigo


----------



## GregP

4.5 for me this morning, after a day of super low carb yesterday.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 7.0 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 7.0 for me. Seems without any Glic I run about 2 higher not sure if that's so bad or not, no chance of hypo, and constant 7 is ok right?


----------



## Amigo

Thanks everyone. Made the most of it and had a lovely evening. Dancing off the agenda for a while though and I need to teach my hubbie to style hair!

Would have to be the right hand! 

Oh and 6.6


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 7.0 for me. Seems without any Glic I run about 2 higher not sure if that's so bad or not, no chance of hypo, and constant 7 is ok right?


There's a school of thought that slightly elevated, but steady, levels are much kinder to your blood vessels, especially the little ones that don't cope well with the stress of wide-ranging ups and downs


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.3 today - though my stress level is going up after struggling to get a connection even though it said my internet connection was fine...I hate technology


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.2 today


----------



## Bloden

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 5.3 today - though my stress level is going up after struggling to get a connection even though it said my internet connection was fine...I hate technology


And it hates us! All I did today on my laptop was click on the IKEA kitchen design tool and the bloomin thing died. Only had it 8 months - admittedly, it's a craptop (cheap cheap), but still...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning!  A random 11.1 here. I expect my body's already anticipating our IKEA trip to get a kitchen...on a Saturday! Are we mad?!! Looking fwd to this afternoon when it'll all be over. 

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.4 for me after a lovely kebab last night. Went for chicken rather than lamb doner though.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 5.7 today and another four hours on a potassium drip yesterday, I don't know what my body has against potassium but clearly it's very upset with it at the moment, still I got to visit the Manchester Royal, and they have a Starbucks nearby so it wasn't all bad, plus they told me to eat more salt so I had some tasty crisps .   

I did notice yesterday a lot of whole numbers, come on people, be a hero, not a zero


----------



## GregP

4.5 for me this morning... A day of humping furniture and boxes about ahead as helping a friend move. Hoping it will justify the Ben and Jerries I'm planning at the cinema tonight #TeamCap


----------



## Amigo

Back from holiday with a morning 7. To say I'm I'm agony doesn't begin to cover it. I appear to have turned black but it's not a suntan!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. @Amigo I hope the pain subsides soon


----------



## Pine Marten

Ooh, @Amigo, that sounds nasty! Hope you're better soon.

A lovely 5.3 this morning after yesterday's nice low numbers too


----------



## Robin

7.5 for me after going back to sleep after the alarm. Libre sensor ran out yesterday, so missed the early morning swipe.
Ouch, Amigo, I hope the pain and bruising goes away soon!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. 
Hope your levels stay up after your treatment yesterday Kooky. 
And Amigo I hope you feel better soon. 
Not quite what you expect from a holiday! Also hope your mum is improving too. 
I'm having a lazy morning before work.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning, 6.3 for me. Hope @Amigo and @KookyCat feeling better soon.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, been awake over an hour before I tested. Completely forgot! Tested just before breakfast and am 14.9! Now for a joy filled day of essay writing. Wish I didn't leave everything to the last minute


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a better 7.9 for me today. I'm off for a lunch time bbq at a friend's house then going to the O2 to see Bryan Adams tonight. Hope the bruises heal soon Amigo. Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a better 7.9 for me today. I'm off for a lunch time bbq at a friend's house then going to the O2 to see Bryan Adams tonight. Hope the bruises heal soon Amigo. Have a good Saturday everyone.


Bryan Adams is great, I saw him in Dublin a few years back, it was my pals choice for his 40th, I was "ok if I have too", but he is great and so is his guitarist. have a good'n.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, been awake over an hour before I tested. Completely forgot! Tested just before breakfast and am 14.9! Now for a joy filled day of essay writing. Wish I didn't leave everything to the last minute


Hope the essay writing goes well!  That's always been my problem - putting stuff off until the last minute!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A too early on a Sunday 4.5 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Survived IKEA yesterday, but hubby kept saying 'cojones' (b*ll*cks) instead of 'cajones' (drawers) to the nice señorita who did the ordering!  Bloody foreigners, comin' over 'ere, and makin' us laugh (I hope that's what she was thinking, anyway!).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good sunny morning! 5.4 today


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> Survived IKEA yesterday, but hubby kept saying 'cojones' (b*ll*cks) instead of 'cajones' (drawers) to the nice señorita who did the ordering!  Bloody foreigners, comin' over 'ere, and makin' us laugh (I hope that's what she was thinking, anyway!).


I'm sure foreigners invent these similar-sounding words just so they can laugh at our inability to pick the correct pronunciation! The Russians have a phrase for 'how much does it cost?' which sounds almost identical to 'how big is it?'  Also, I believe the Mandarin for octopus is almost indistinguishable to the word for mother-in-law


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Managed successfully to negotiate round a huge piece of daughters birthday cake yesterday evening. Just got to do the same with the lemon meringue pie tonight!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.3 for me.


----------



## Carol Robinson

Morning folks, 6.9 for me this morning!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 here. Off to bbq today so no doubt lots of temptation ahead. 
Bolden I bet IKEA was good fun! The language probably brightened everyone's day!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

17.0 for me this morning!! I didn't do a bedtime test but I was 14 at 6pm an hour after my tea


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Managed successfully to negotiate round a huge piece of daughters birthday cake yesterday evening. Just got to do the same with the lemon meringue pie tonight!


I don't know if i would be strong enough to not have at least a tiny bit of lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> Survived IKEA yesterday, but hubby kept saying 'cojones' (b*ll*cks) instead of 'cajones' (drawers) to the nice señorita who did the ordering!  Bloody foreigners, comin' over 'ere, and makin' us laugh (I hope that's what she was thinking, anyway!).



My brother works in the British consulate in Malaga and as you can imagine has to deal with the huge numbers of British expats in that area.  On one occasion an older lady came in with a complaint about something and this led on to the Spanish health care she had received.   She said "and do you know, the Doctor didn't even speak English!"  My brother said he sat there listening to this and thought to himself "that's because you're in f*****g Spain!"  A lot of these people make absolutely no attempt to speak any Spanish at all.

The British abroad - embarrassing at times.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> My brother works in the British consulate in Malaga and as you can imagine has to deal with the huge numbers of British expats in that area.  On one occasion an older lady came in with a complaint about something and this led on to the Spanish health care she had received.   She said "and do you know, the Doctor didn't even speak English!"  My brother said he sat there listening to this and thought to himself "that's because you're in f*****g Spain!"  A lot of these people make absolutely no attempt to speak any Spanish at all.
> 
> The British abroad - embarrassing at times.


I remember being in France and meeting a guy who genuinely thought he could be understood if he simply spoke English, but slowly, and with a French accent!


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't know if i would be strong enough to not have at least a tiny bit of lemon meringue pie.


That's where I think you type 2s have a much harder time of it than those of us with Novorapid at our disposal. I reckon with a carb free meat and veg first course, some red wine and a bit of cheese afterwards, and an upfront Bolus, I should be able to sneak a small piece without the glucose monitor noticing.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good afternoon folks - after a morning of dodgy wifi I can now report a 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I remember being in France and meeting a guy who genuinely thought he could be understood if he simply spoke English, but slowly, and with a French accent!


Him indoors has got no excuse - we both started learning Spanish just over 20 years ago when we lived near Madrid. I think he was just over-excited that the house reno is nearly finished.

I really feel for your brother, Matt.


----------



## Amigo

When my friend was overdue to give birth her mother told people the doctor had taken her in to seduce her! 

A 7.1 for me this morning - I'm reporting late. I'm blaming the pain


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks a 6.4 today and wondering if basal wants to go up or down because of the weather....oh well what else would I have to think about if insulin wasn't so ruddy difficult!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Hope the pain is reduced today @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 from me today. Must have been the bbq last night. Had a burger in a bun! Oh and the coleslaw did taste sweet! Had a 9.1 two hours after but down to 8.3 at bedtime.

*note to self* step away from the buns!


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.3 from me today. Must have been the bbq last night. Had a burger in a bun! Oh and the coleslaw did taste sweet! Had a 9.1 two hours after but down to 8.3 at bedtime.
> 
> *note to self* step away from the buns!



The burgers probably had carb in them too - bread, if home-made / some kind of starch, if not. Processed meat is a carby mine-field here in Spain. I'm pretty sure it's the same in the UK. I wish they'd stop fiddling with our food!

Morning all. 5.9 here. Hope the pain goes away soon, Amigo.


----------



## Peapod87

5.8 for the 3rd time in a row although had a slight nightmare last night was 5.0 before bed so had some crisps to boost it, checked after 15mins and was 5.4 so i ate 2 biscuits and some milk but only then it went up to 6. Something. I wasn't even hungry just wanted to sleep but had to wait argh!


----------



## khskel

Morning all HS for me. Let's see what the day brings.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.7 today. Also had a bbq last night. No buns for me though. Just plates of meat, coleslaw & salad. We got some steak burgers from Sainsburys, only 0.3g carb each!


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.6 for me. Had visitors over weekend, so won't say any more. Lovely time, with nice weather and 3 days off. Garden getting revamped so looking good. Soon to get exercise by planting up the raised beds-plus yipee, my apple tree is thinking about flowering


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 this morning. We went to friends and I couldn't resist lemon cake. Think the sun effected my decision making!
Hope you feel better today Amigo xx


----------



## GregP

5.1 for me (after 2 false starts of 3.5 and 17.3). Lovely BBQ last night where I ate ALL THE MEAT!)


----------



## Robin

A Kooky baiting 5.0 for me this morning.
 Lemon meringue pie strategy worked last night, was 5.8 at the 2hr stage, and at bedtime, thought my meter was stuck! *puts tin hat on and dodges bread rolls thrown by envious Type 2 s*


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. A 9.5 for me today. I also had a bbq last night, lots of meat and salad, I did give in and have 1 small tortilla wrap. And Bryan Adams was fantastic on Saturday night.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All 6.4 for me.  Over a week with no gliclazide and my highest reading has been an 8.4.
Oh the summer of 69. @Stitch147 (mind you I was only 4)


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all! Missed a couple of days of this thread so just catching up. Sounds like there were a lot of BBQ's over the weekend!

Nothing much to report from me, getting a few higher morning readings lately. Today it's a 7.1


----------



## Amigo

Another kooky-spooky round 7 I'm afraid for me. Had a curry last night.

I've got more pains than a window cleaner, have gone a fetching dark black colour from elbow to fingertip and my shoulder is a sleep affecting agony!


----------



## SlowRunner

Amigo said:


> Another kooky-spooky round 7 I'm afraid for me. Had a curry last night.
> 
> I've got more pains than a window cleaner, have gone a fetching dark black colour from elbow to fingertip and my shoulder is a sleep affecting agony!


That does not sound good at all . I hope you get better soon. Take care xxx


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Went to bed on 16.7 after not going below 16 all day. Woke up 13.6 today so hopefully today will be a better day!

Jealous of all the BBQs that happened last night! It was 27 degrees yesterday! 

Amigo I really hope you feel better soon


----------



## Amigo

It never got past 17 in our neck of the woods yesterday!


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh @Amigo, banish those pains! {{{hugs}}} from me too.

A lovely jubbley 5.0 this morning - yip yip yip


----------



## Carol Robinson

7.3 this morning,  been feeling very stressed out lately.. It's beginning to show now eh?!


----------



## Northerner

Carol Robinson said:


> 7.3 this morning,  been feeling very stressed out lately.. It's beginning to show now eh?!


Hope whatever is stressing you goes away, Carol {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! Pretty dull outside. 5.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Dull here as well and it's 4.9 for me


----------



## GregP

A very average 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today. 
Back to the Dr's next tuesday morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, this rainy morning. and we've been promised rain all day.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 and a 'day' at the hospital for me seeing what they can do about these injuries. Been walking the floor with the shoulder tear!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today. We've got rain too


----------



## Carol Robinson

A better 6.5 for me this morning,  another beautiful sunny day ahead again! Amazingly a balmy 24 degrees yesterday and already 15 degrees with clear blue sky!! Loving the heat, going to be enjoying it again today   
Hope you all have a good day folks!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 7.3 a tad high for me. I must have had the same as @Lynn Davies


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 4.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 and a 'day' at the hospital for me seeing what they can do about these injuries. Been walking the floor with the shoulder tear!


Hope they can sort something out and relieve the pain


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 4.8 for me today


Wow! Excellent!


----------



## palmoff

6.9 pretty average for me.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Wow! Excellent!


Can't imagine what's happening


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Oh dear, 10.3 here and my fault. I was dropping fast at bedtime but must've overdone the snack...oops!

Hope you're feeling more comfortable today, Amigo.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hiya! A nice round 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

5.4 here. Normality restored after being surprisingly on the high side all day yesterday, then finding my unused morning Lantus pen staring at me accusingly when I went to clear the kitchen before bed.


----------



## Stitch147

Budge up Bloden, can I share your step? 10.3 for me too today.


----------



## GregP

4.8 for me this morning. Seems to be nice and stable at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 5.4 here. Normality restored after being surprisingly on the high side all day yesterday, then finding my unused morning Lantus pen staring at me accusingly when I went to clear the kitchen before bed.


Oops!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 7.8 for me, seams I'm in the 7's a lot since stopping the glic, might book in with doc to discuss.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 7.8 for me, seams I'm in the 7's a lot since stopping the glic, might book in with doc to discuss.


So hard to find a happy medium with that drug  Hope the doc can come up with some ideas


----------



## palmoff

7.4 here


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today
Bright sunny start to the day. 
How are you feeling Amigo? Hope you're in less pain.


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today
> Bright sunny start to the day.
> How are you feeling Amigo? Hope you're in less pain.



Send some sun my way, the view out of my office window is grim today, normally have a nice view of St Pauls, but its hiding in the gloom today.


----------



## Lindarose

It's just so changeable at the moment Stitch. Yesterday was grey and rainy here. We've only got sun til midday but Ilé send you a few rays anyway


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.4 for me after the doc gave me some heavy duty painkillers. Back to the fracture clinic today for a review so hopefully things are progressing well. Thanks for your good wishes x


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your appointment at the fracture clinic goes well Amigo. Sending very gentle hugs your way. X


----------



## Amigo

Thanks stitch, much appreciated x


----------



## Pine Marten

Ooh *winces*, all the best for the fracture clinic, Amigo.

Another lovely round 5.0 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 7.8 for me, seams I'm in the 7's a lot since stopping the glic, might book in with doc to discuss.


It seems a lot depends on what your numbers are during the day Alan. My DSN isn't concerned about the morning readings being a little elevated just as long as the daytime ones are within range.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Thanks Lynn, I seem to be pretty much 6 to 8 all day, which is strange in a way that I think that's high given where I've come from.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Budge up Bloden, can I share your step? 10.3 for me too today.


Climb aboard!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Between 5.9 and 6.1 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today.

Alan - my daytime readings are between 6 and 8 with the odd 5. something thrown into the mix occasionally.  Not had a 6 anything for months first thing!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, and miracle of miracles the wifi signal is still holding after ten minutes.  Must be a special day!  Well done Northerner, between 5.9 and 6.1 is a perfectly illuminating representation of today's score, no need for any talk of whole numbers (Mark Parrott I saw that number).

Amigo hope that fracture is healing, sounds very painful


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 8.3 for me!



Snap! Either I'm going low and rebounding  or I should ignore my bedtime low  (and not have a snack).  Off to reno-land later for another weekend of finishing touches. Yippee!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me and more blood letting today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.2 today. Off to the hospital with wifey today. This is her first appointment regarding her Fibromyalgia, so expecting to be there a while. Hoping to finally get some effective pain relief.


----------



## GregP

4.6 for me this morning, after a few days of being really good with food and exercise again


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone from sunny Leven . 7.6 for me. Difficult last night as had Xpert diabetes course and had to eat a roll quickly between work and course.munching on the journey, and late home. Will have to have something ready to "ping" next week.


----------



## Northerner

Hope the renovations, the blood lettings and the appointments go well today (where applicable!)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.2 today 
Hope all apps go well too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a better 8.1 for me today. 
Good luck to all who have appointments etc today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 for me, budge up Kooky.
It's obviously the day for appointments, I've got Boob-squashing later, or a Mammogram as the NHS like to call it.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 7.1 for me.


----------



## Amigo

Morning fellow Dee Dee's.

Well an unusually low 5.8 for me. Spent nearly a full day in fracture and orthopaedic clinics yesterday. Ultrasound revealed a bad tear in my rotator cuff on the shoulder which explains why I'm pacing the floor wincing in the wee hours. Surgery may be needed if the physio doesn't work.
Finger fractured but that will hopefully heal itself. My arm looks like something out of a horror movie in full colour! 

Good luck for the appointments today Khskel and Mark.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Thoughts go out to you Amigo, GWS


----------



## Pine Marten

At least you have more info about it, @Amigo ...here's to a full healing and quick recovery xx

 Afternoon all, a 4.7 for me today - not that I'm complaining


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 8.3 for me this morning after a 9.4 last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me. Went to bed on 7.7 , 7.1@ 1:30 and 5.7@ 5:30 with no basal


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Have a good day today. Dull here today. 6.7 for me this morning- surprised cause out for meal last night.


----------



## palmoff

a-rink-a-dink dink dinking 6.6 here, feel the power!


----------



## Robin

Taking a cue from Northie yesterday,  between 4.9-5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, hope you are all well, a wonderful 10.6 for me today!!! My morning readings definately arent getting any better.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A lovely 4.9 for me today. Not bad considering i had new potatoes with dinner last night and ice cream for pudding.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.8 for me, but a confession to add. I went out for a meal last night with an old work colleague (she's not old just from my previous employment) to celebrate my new job. I had all intentions of being good, then I saw and smelt the table next to me being served up a wonderful portion of Fish & Chips, Peas, and tare tare sauce. Yes I weakened and ordered it for myself, it was delicious, but to make matters worse my dinner companion wanted a sweet, when the waitress told me it was Baileys cheesecake I weakened again and ate the lot.  And 6.8 is my lowest blood this week. I was only 7.4 when I got home last night. I fully understand I've been bad, please don't kick me off the forum for one mistake I promise to be good again, sorry for letting you all down.  However it was great.


----------



## Amigo

Between 5.9 and 6.1 for me this morning kooky 

Hope your appts went well yesterday khskel and Mark and anyone else on the hospital run.

Sorry your morning levels are remaining stubborn stitch. Very frustrating for you.

And Alan...no confession needed. We've all sinned and sounds like you dodged the hike bullet anyway


----------



## Pine Marten

A spookily low 4.6 today.

I went for a fasting blood test at the hospital this morning, to check how I'm getting on without Metformin, and I've booked a GP appointment for 1st June (earliest one available) to review it. 

I was so hungry after the blood test I had a nice hot bacon & egg roll and coffee at the hospital café


----------



## Lindarose

A very late good afternoon  I tested when I got up after working night and was 6.7.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Between 5.9 and 6.1 for me this morning kooky
> 
> Hope your appts went well yesterday khskel and Mark and anyone else on the hospital run.


Thanks Amigo. My wife's appointment went well. She has finally been officially diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Ankylosing spondylitis & possibly PSA. A plan has been put in place to control the pain & reduce her fatigue. She has had a steriod injection but it hasn't kicked in yet. She is just glad to have a diagnosis & that something is being done.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks Amigo. My wife's appointment went well. She has finally been officially diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Ankylosing spondylitis & possibly PSA. A plan has been put in place to control the pain & reduce her fatigue. She has had a steriod injection but it hasn't kicked in yet. She is just glad to have a diagnosis & that something is being done.



Glad she's had the diagnosis Mark, that's half the battle. Painful condition...wishing her well x


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 8.3 for me today. Seems to be the trend this last week!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning campers, a 4.8 today after a very fitful nights sleep, this basal business is impossible 6.5 units not enough, 7 too much, quarter unit pen anyone 

Amigo, rotator cuff?  Ouch, I hope the physio works and all is soon feeler a bit better.  I angered mine once and that was bad enough, so I can't imagine how painful a tear must be 

Mark I'm glad your wife has a definitive diagnosis now, let's hope they get her sorted.  Has she been told about anti Tnf therapy?  My cousin is having great results with the meds, but he had to fight to get them despite them being approved for arthritis many years ago (he has Ankylosing spondylitis, along with three other family members), not sure why but there were problems with NICE guidelines for spondies specifically, this has been addressed now, but it was hard work for him.  Just thought I'd mention it in case you need to investigate.

I've got the verbals again this morning...sorry I'll sit quietly in a corner for 30 minutes, that'll sort me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 6.2 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   And I'm sorry it's a 7 this morning. Was going to try again Kooky but afraid it might go higher!


----------



## khskel

Snap Northie 6.2 for me too. 6.3 @ 1:00 and 6.2 @ 5:00 with no basal. Going to skip breakfast and see what happens


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Snap Northie 6.2 for me too. 6.3 @ 1:00 and 6.2 @ 5:00 with no basal. Going to skip breakfast and see what happens


Interesting! Let us know how things go, hope things remain steady


----------



## Mark Parrott

KookyCat said:


> Mark I'm glad your wife has a definitive diagnosis now, let's hope they get her sorted.  Has she been told about anti Tnf therapy?  My cousin is having great results with the meds, but he had to fight to get them despite them being approved for arthritis many years ago (he has Ankylosing spondylitis, along with three other family members), not sure why but there were problems with NICE guidelines for spondies specifically, this has been addressed now, but it was hard work for him.  Just thought I'd mention it in case you need to investigate.



I think they are awaiting the results of all the tests before deciding on the course of pain management, but anti tnf has been mentioned but other things have to be tried first, according to NICE guidelines.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! Another 4.9 today. Only had a burger in balsa wood last night as the sweet potato spirals were a failure.


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 6.8 for me, but a confession to add. I went out for a meal last night with an old work colleague (she's not old just from my previous employment) to celebrate my new job. I had all intentions of being good, then I saw and smelt the table next to me being served up a wonderful portion of Fish & Chips, Peas, and tare tare sauce. Yes I weakened and ordered it for myself, it was delicious, but to make matters worse my dinner companion wanted a sweet, when the waitress told me it was Baileys cheesecake I weakened again and ate the lot.  And 6.8 is my lowest blood this week. I was only 7.4 when I got home last night. I fully understand I've been bad, please don't kick me off the forum for one mistake I promise to be good again, sorry for letting you all down.  However it was great.


I'll join your club Alan. Went out last night. Halved a starter, main course and then couldn't resist the sweet plus white coffee. Went home stuffed , slept like a bear, and have absolutely no remorse. Nice chatter and looking forward to working in my revamped garden. (And I'm not checking my levels this morning-so there !!! )Lol


----------



## Carolg

Bravado's fine, but .....ouch 10.5 highest for weeks n weeks. Fair enough and well deserved. Now back to "normal"


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning! Another 4.9 today. Only had a burger in balsa wood last night as the sweet potato spirals were a failure.


?what is balsa wood Mark


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> ?what is balsa wood Mark


Bread thins. They were described in another thread as tasting like buttered balsa wood.


----------



## Carolg

I see. Thanks mark


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, lowest for a while, I blame the glass of red wine last night.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Carolg said:


> I'll join your club Alan. Went out last night. Halved a starter, main course and then couldn't resist the sweet plus white coffee. Went home stuffed , slept like a bear, and have absolutely no remorse. Nice chatter and looking forward to working in my revamped garden. (And I'm not checking my levels this morning-so there !!! )Lol


I think Northie might have his work cut out with us two in Glasgow caroig.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 7.1 for me. told you I could be good again.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks Amigo. My wife's appointment went well. She has finally been officially diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Ankylosing spondylitis & possibly PSA. A plan has been put in place to control the pain & reduce her fatigue. She has had a steriod injection but it hasn't kicked in yet. She is just glad to have a diagnosis & that something is being done.


Good luck Mrs P hope things go well for you. Al


----------



## Mark Parrott

Alan.tnh said:


> Good luck Mrs P hope things go well for you. Al


Thanks Alan.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 and an ouch for me this morning. Still I managed to sleep beyond 3am before needing more painkillers. This is officially not funny any more!


----------



## palmoff

Banging @ 5.8 rocking it large bro


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> I think Northie might have his work cut out with us two in Glasgow caroig.


Whisper....is he going to be a BIG BROTHER is watching Alan????   does it have to be a boggin salad and boiled chicken.... Cause if it is I,m bringing a cream bun for on the bus, both ways.... JOking Northie....honest


----------



## Carolg

Serves me right for being daft. Walked to shop in my new gutties and have ripped the skin off my heels. Really mad and now sore feet. Cleaned n plastered so hopefully will heal quick. Very undignified walking home on tippy toes with feet out of back of shoes


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Serves me right for being daft. Walked to shop in my new gutties and have ripped the skin off my heels. Really mad and now sore feet. Cleaned n plastered so hopefully will heal quick. Very undignified walking home on tippy toes with feet out of back of shoes


Hope they heal quickly Carol!  I've told the bus driver to confiscate any cream buns, by the way...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 for me. 
Shouldn't have stayed up for Eurovision knowing I have early start at work but first time I've watched it since I was little. Have to say it was strangely fun!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning. 9.8 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.8 today and a better nights sleep.  Happy Sunday


----------



## palmoff

A thoroughly nice 7.6 a little bit squidgy and little mooshy, hmm nice


----------



## khskel

Almost 6.1 for me


----------



## Robin

4.9 here, morning everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me.

Who won Eurovision? I can guarantee it wasn't us in the political game playing


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me.
> 
> Who won Eurovision? I can guarantee it wasn't us in the political game playing


A political song from Ukraine!  We were third from bottom  But at least we beat the Germans at something - they were last!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> A political song from Ukraine!  We were third from bottom  But at least we beat the Germans at something - they were last!



Sounds like a musical treat northerner!  We still can't beat them to the sunbeds!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Sounds like a musical treat northerner!  We still can't beat them to the sunbeds!


We don't have the towel-placing skills!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

13.6 this morning. Not been on for a while, been absolutely hectic at uni. I've now got three weeks off to prepare for a a 3 hour exam. After that I'm doing a 10 week placement on a dementia assessment unit then that's my second year done!

Been so stressed recently my numbers have been up in the very high teens and low 20s. Not had time to get to the doctors so I'm doing that Monday morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good afternoon! Sorry, a bit late to the party. a slightly elevated 5.8 this morning. Mustve been the European beers i got through last night.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 13.6 this morning. Not been on for a while, been absolutely hectic at uni. I've now got three weeks off to prepare for a a 3 hour exam. After that I'm doing a 10 week placement on a dementia assessment unit then that's my second year done!
> 
> Been so stressed recently my numbers have been up in the very high teens and low 20s. Not had time to get to the doctors so I'm doing that Monday morning.


I really hope that the doctors get their a*ses into gear Rosie, and get you on some medication that actually makes a difference for you  Keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.6 for me. Terrible night's sleep. Didn't get to sleep til nearly 1 o'clock & woke up at 4.30.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 5.6 today and it feels a bit chilly round these parts this morning so winter is probably back!  Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 5.6 for me. Terrible night's sleep. Didn't get to sleep til nearly 1 o'clock & woke up at 4.30.


Sorry to hear this Mark  Any reason why, or just one of those (annoying) things? Hope you make up for it tonight and sleep well


----------



## palmoff

Good moaning all, A reet good ole 6.5 feel the vibe!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I really hope that the doctors get their a*ses into gear Rosie, and get you on some medication that actually makes a difference for you  Keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome


Here here! They are NOT doing their jobs properly...good luck.

Morning all. 5.5 here.

Love the new piggy, Northener!


----------



## khskel

A not entirely coherent 5.3 for me. Tea and shower required
 Good luck Rosie


----------



## GregP

4.7 here this morning. Feeling great


----------



## Robin

4.6 here, that's quite a few days in the fours now, Dawn must have gone on her annual holiday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.5 for me today. Dr's appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me.

Hope the doc can help get your morning numbers down Stitch and Rosie.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Hope the docs appt goes well Rosie and Stitch.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all - another lovely 5.2 today, as was yesterday


----------



## shirley

8 for Jamie this morning so a bit annoying as Libre showed that he was hovering around 5 all night and started to rise at about 6am.  So Dawn Phenomenon I guess which seems to mainly happen with the lighter mornings.  Soon came down fortunately.


----------



## Northerner

shirley said:


> 8 for Jamie this morning so a bit annoying as Libre showed that he was hovering around 5 all night and started to rise at about 6am.  So Dawn Phenomenon I guess which seems to mainly happen with the lighter mornings.  Soon came down fortunately.


Dawn's getting earlier!  Noticed the birds tweeting at 4:15 today!


----------



## palmoff

Yep our 3 terrors were up and partying at 5.30 and it was light then.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark  Any reason why, or just one of those (annoying) things? Hope you make up for it tonight and sleep well


No reason that l can think of. Sometimes my brain goes into overload & doesn't relax. And it was light at 4.30 & can never get back to sleep when it's light.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> No reason that l can think of. Sometimes my brain goes into overload & doesn't relax. And it was light at 4.30 & can never get back to sleep when it's light.


Hope you've had a better night!  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 for me today. Off to the drs this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.7 for me today. Off to the drs this morning.


Hope it goes well, Stitch.

Morning folks. 5.5 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, good luck with the appointment Stitch


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.7 for me today. Off to the drs this morning.


Hope the Doctor can find a solution to get those levels down again Stitch


----------



## palmoff

8.4 creeping up like a creeping thing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Moning all! 5.3 today & a much better night's sleep.


----------



## Robin

3.9 here! Onwards and downwards! I went to exercise class last night instead of this morning, as teacher is on a course today, so that probably explains it.

Good luck at the Drs, Stitch, hope you get something useful out of it.


----------



## khskel

Original pozt vanished in the ether! 6.9 for me after treating a stealth hypo at bedtime


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me after going to bed on 10.1!  An evil white bun hit my system like a pint of liquid glucose at supper! But boy did it taste good!

Get that doc sorted Stitch. Tell him to get his advanced thinking head on and come up with some useful meds for you! Good luck x


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning everyone. 5.5 for me this morning. Have been experimenting with reducing my basal & am now down to 6 units! So far so good...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.4 after a night. 
Glad Drs apt went so well Stitch. It's a good feeling when they listen and try to help.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.7 today, seems to be my new favourite 

Odd appointment with the practice nurse yesterday, whereby she insisted I go through all my doses for insulin. She didn't understand that the novorapid is used as needed.  I eventually got her to confess it's because they're trying to "limit" prescriptions of insulin.  I suspected this beforehand, and told her very plainly that if they "limited" my prescription again (this isn't the first time) I would formerly complain in the most vocal way possible.  Then she asked if I would consider going on to fixed doses   Yeh course I will, anything to make your life easier...what I actually said was "absolutely not" with a look on my face similar to the one I'd have if I sucked a lemon.  She got the message.  Bet they still try and limit it again though, in which case I think I'll just actually go nuclear.  They are very hard work


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.7 today, seems to be my new favourite
> 
> Odd appointment with the practice nurse yesterday, whereby she insisted I go through all my doses for insulin. She didn't understand that the novorapid is used as needed.  I eventually got her to confess it's because they're trying to "limit" prescriptions of insulin.  I suspected this beforehand, and told her very plainly that if they "limited" my prescription again (this isn't the first time) I would formerly complain in the most vocal way possible.  Then she asked if I would consider going on to fixed doses   Yeh course I will, anything to make your life easier...what I actually said was "absolutely not" with a look on my face similar to the one I'd have if I sucked a lemon.  She got the message.  Bet they still try and limit it again though, in which case I think I'll just actually go nuclear.  They are very hard work


Good grief!    Actually, I think that sort of approach does need reporting KookyCat. Not sure who you'd report it to, but I can imagine that there are people who will absolutely believe in the authority and knowledge of the nurse (and her back up cohorts in the CCG) and end up on unsuitable doses that do NOT reflect the whole point of MDI, and reveal a total ignorance of the individual variations in insulin requirements from person to person. Insulin is NOT something you can choose to restrict, you need what you need. How on earth would they address someone who needs 60-100 units of novorapid per meal? Cut it by 90%? This is one of the most stupid, ignorant things I have heard in a long time  I'm not going to blame the nurse, it sounds like she's just repeating what she has been taught, without really understanding it, but things really need addressing. I wonder if Diabetes UK could help with something like this - if you like I can ask to see who the best person there might be to bring it to their attention.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.8 for me today.

Sorry for being absent over the last few days.  Busy time getting ready for our jaunt in Europe in the motorhome.  Needed to get all the washing done from our holiday so it can be packed in the van ready for the off.


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - a 7.8 for me today.
> 
> Sorry for being absent over the last few days.  Busy time getting ready for our jaunt in Europe in the motorhome.  Needed to get all the washing done from our holiday so it can be packed in the van ready for the off.


So, you don't actually leave everything to the morning before the 'off', then?  Hope the weather stays fine for the washing!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. @KookyKat are you sure you are not sneaking a few extra units in just for the hell of it?


----------



## palmoff

An ice cool 7.2


----------



## palmoff

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.7 today, seems to be my new favourite
> 
> Odd appointment with the practice nurse yesterday, whereby she insisted I go through all my doses for insulin. She didn't understand that the novorapid is used as needed.  I eventually got her to confess it's because they're trying to "limit" prescriptions of insulin.  I suspected this beforehand, and told her very plainly that if they "limited" my prescription again (this isn't the first time) I would formerly complain in the most vocal way possible.  Then she asked if I would consider going on to fixed doses   Yeh course I will, anything to make your life easier...what I actually said was "absolutely not" with a look on my face similar to the one I'd have if I sucked a lemon.  She got the message.  Bet they still try and limit it again though, in which case I think I'll just actually go nuclear.  They are very hard work


I hate how the nhs try to cut funding for everything, I use compression socks because of ulcers, one of the nurses was grumbling about the cost of them, thing is they save the nhs money because I dont need to be dressed every 3 days in bandages.
I can just see some stupid manager cutting funding for the socks and costing the nhs more, it's decisions like this that are ruining the nhs.
What would happen if you needed hospitalization because of the change of regime or limiting doses, how much would that cost in comparison?


----------



## Mark Parrott

добро утро (dobro utro)! 5.5 for me today.  Only 2 days to go before we're off the Bulgaria.  Wife is starting to panic.  Apparently she has a ritual of packing & unpacking a suitcase at least 3 times before she is happy.  Got our Levs.  Funny looking money.  Pictures of grumpy people on them.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 here.

I'm so shocked, words fail me, Kooks. Complain NOW. Don't wait until the next time. It's your health they're threatening with their...'stupidity' doesn't quite cover it...'donkey-bottom-thinking' (there isn't a word for it, so I had to invent one - no donkeys were harmed in the process).


----------



## Robin

Crikey, Kooky, that sounds unbelievably stupid! ( except after reading countless similar stories on here, I can believe it)
5.3 today, with a little help from a fruit pastille at 4am. At this rate I will be lowering my basal as soon as my half unit pen arrives.( Easier than I thought, rang up Sanofi, expecting to jump through hoops. Yes, she said, what colour do you want! Much much easier than trying to get my surgery to prescribe the right one)
Except that it's raining, so I probably won't need to lower basal until it's gardening weather again.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me today.
That is disgraceful Kooky.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> добро утро (dobro utro)! 5.5 for me today.  Only 2 days to go before we're off the Bulgaria.  Wife is starting to panic.  Apparently she has a ritual of packing & unpacking a suitcase at least 3 times before she is happy.  Got our Levs.  Funny looking money.  Pictures of grumpy people on them.



Is it Sunny Beach you're going to Mark? If so I could recommend some good places to eat and drink. You won't believe how cheap it can be.

Kooky, it defies belief! Stupid nursey...they'll be rationing oxygen next!

Haven't tested yet...another pacing the floor night with this rotten shoulder tear!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and sorry but I'm going to cause you further upset Kooky with a 7.0 
Hope all the holiday reparations go well Mark and Lynn


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.8 
Sorry I haven't been in touch much lately but for five months we've known that my OH's current role was disappearing and thus the risk of redundancy, It has been very scary, especially as we rely on his income. Anyhow he applied for a different job last week which had fierce competition. He was successful and has been promoted. I am so proud of him, and relieved
KookyCat I am so shocked about what the nurse said. Have you contacted the practice manager to discuss it?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.8
> Sorry I haven't been in touch much lately but for five months we've known that my OH's current role was disappearing and thus the risk of redundancy, It has been very scary, especially as we rely on his income. Anyhow he applied for a different job last week which had fierce competition. He was successful and has been promoted. I am so proud of him, and relieved


Brilliant news Amanda!  Well done M!  And great waking number!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Akan .


----------



## Amigo

Great news AJ! 

Your touring holiday sounds like fun Lynn! 

A 6.3 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all, 4.7 for me today. Still on 6 units of Lantus, it seems that lowering the dose has made no difference at all to my morning readings?! I am considerably less "bouncy" during the day now though - hope it continues!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, continuing a nice run of 5s with a 5.5 today 

Bon voyage for all going on holiday  and a definite  to your nurse, @KookyCat, that needs reporting!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Is it Sunny Beach you're going to Mark? If so I could recommend some good places to eat and drink. You won't believe how cheap it can be.



Yes it is Sunny Beach. We are going all inclusive but it will still be nice to know where else to eat & drink for a change. Thanks, Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes it is Sunny Beach. We are going all inclusive but it will still be nice to know where else to eat & drink for a change. Thanks, Amigo.



I'll pm you Mark


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 5.7 today, seems to be my new favourite
> 
> Odd appointment with the practice nurse yesterday, whereby she insisted I go through all my doses for insulin. She didn't understand that the novorapid is used as needed.  I eventually got her to confess it's because they're trying to "limit" prescriptions of insulin.  I suspected this beforehand, and told her very plainly that if they "limited" my prescription again (this isn't the first time) I would formerly complain in the most vocal way possible.  Then she asked if I would consider going on to fixed doses   Yeh course I will, anything to make your life easier...what I actually said was "absolutely not" with a look on my face similar to the one I'd have if I sucked a lemon.  She got the message.  Bet they still try and limit it again though, in which case I think I'll just actually go nuclear.  They are very hard work


Hi @KookyCat I was incensed by this, so flagged it up to DUK, this is their response:




> Morning Alan,
> 
> Thank you for flagging this to us. We would certainly be able to help her make a complaint to her CCG and offer support in this way.
> 
> If she contacts helpline@diabetes.org.uk or call us on 0345 123 2399 we can get her through to the appropriate team. We also have some information here https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Advocacy/ which details how we can help.



Hope this helps, and also anyone else who feels that decisions are being made through ignorance of potential consequences


----------



## Alan.tnh

Hi Folks, A very late entry of 7.1 not been well for a few days, Chest infection went to docs, then told I have cellulitis on the back of my leg. (nothing but thorough at my docs, go in for chest and they look at your legs) good to catch it early tho. Anyway hope your all ok. I will play a bit of catch up on the posts before footy starts.


----------



## Amigo

Alan.tnh said:


> Hi Folks, A very late entry of 7.1 not been well for a few days, Chest infection went to docs, then told I have cellulitis on the back of my leg. (nothing but thorough at my docs, go in for chest and they look at your legs) good to catch it early tho. Anyway hope your all ok. I will play a bit of catch up on the posts before footy starts.



Sorry to hear that Alan...hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Hi Folks, A very late entry of 7.1 not been well for a few days, Chest infection went to docs, then told I have cellulitis on the back of my leg. (nothing but thorough at my docs, go in for chest and they look at your legs) good to catch it early tho. Anyway hope your all ok. I will play a bit of catch up on the posts before footy starts.


I was just wondering where you were Al, I hope that you recover quickly


----------



## Alan.tnh

A few more early nights, and some anti-biotics I should be good by the weekend. All this and work as well. Thanks for the good will messages.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.4 & another unnecessary early rise. Sun is getting up too early. Can't sleep when the sun is up.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good grief!    Actually, I think that sort of approach does need reporting KookyCat. Not sure who you'd report it to, but I can imagine that there are people who will absolutely believe in the authority and knowledge of the nurse (and her back up cohorts in the CCG) and end up on unsuitable doses that do NOT reflect the whole point of MDI, and reveal a total ignorance of the individual variations in insulin requirements from person to person. Insulin is NOT something you can choose to restrict, you need what you need. How on earth would they address someone who needs 60-100 units of novorapid per meal? Cut it by 90%? This is one of the most stupid, ignorant things I have heard in a long time  I'm not going to blame the nurse, it sounds like she's just repeating what she has been taught, without really understanding it, but things really need addressing. I wonder if Diabetes UK could help with something like this - if you like I can ask to see who the best person there might be to bring it to their attention.



I've complained and they have apologised, they say it was a misunderstanding on the part of the nurse about what was supposed to be done (apparently it's about adjusting prescriptions to avoid wastage).  I have two friends with type 2 who have been called in for the same medication review so I'll see what they report before I take it any further.  It was delightfully ridiculous even for them so I'm hoping it really was a mistake.  The nurse didn't even know the difference between type 1 and 2 so I'm guessing she was new (well I hope so), she kept asking me why I didn't take metformin, and when I said I'm T1 and don't have an issue with insulin resistance she just frowned.  I'll let you know if my two spies report inappropriate medication discussions.  It takes a lot to shock me and I was quite taken aback, especially by the fixed doses suggestion.

Anyway 6.4 today after a hypo night, haven't had one of those for a while


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me after another steady no basal night


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning! 5.4 & another unnecessary early rise. Sun is getting up too early. Can't sleep when the sun is up.


Me too, Mark - I can't stay in bed if it's light! 

Morning all. 10.2 here - been beautifully in range this week, but edging a bit low as well, so overdid my bedtime snack. I haven't had such tight control since dx. Just hope I can work out why and make it last!

Happy holidaying (Mark and Lynn), get well soon (Amigo) and congratulations (AJ's other half).


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> I've complained and they have apologised, they say it was a misunderstanding on the part of the nurse about what was supposed to be done (apparently it's about adjusting prescriptions to avoid wastage).  I have two friends with type 2 who have been called in for the same medication review so I'll see what they report before I take it any further.  It was delightfully ridiculous even for them so I'm hoping it really was a mistake.  The nurse didn't even know the difference between type 1 and 2 so I'm guessing she was new (well I hope so), she kept asking me why I didn't take metformin, and when I said I'm T1 and don't have an issue with insulin resistance she just frowned.  I'll let you know if my two spies report inappropriate medication discussions.  It takes a lot to shock me and I was quite taken aback, especially by the fixed doses suggestion.
> 
> Anyway 6.4 today after a hypo night, haven't had one of those for a while


Being 'new' is no excuse! She should know her job, or why did they employ her?! Anyway, I'm glad you got an apology, Kooks, and peace of mind. I look fwd to your spies reporting back.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.9 for me. Thank you for the congratulations Bloden  Get well soon Amigo. I'm glad you got an explanation KookyCat. Have a wonderful time to those of you going on holiday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. an 11.7 for me today! 
She cant be a very good nurse if she doesnt know the difference between type 1 and 2!!! Hope your spies are useful Kooky.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and another 7.0 today. Ouch!
It's so annoying waking up early when you don't need to. We've got a dark roller blind which I pull down if I don't have to get up early or after an overnight. It really helps. 
Well done to your other half AJ.


----------



## palmoff

6.5 looking considerably sexy


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.7 for me today 



Northerner said:


> So, you don't actually leave everything to the morning before the 'off', then?  Hope the weather stays fine for the washing!



Not able to do that this time as most of the clothing was taken away with us to Crete.  Need to be very organised in the van as limited space for everything and as we are going away for 2 months space is a premium!


----------



## Amigo

A nicer 5.9 for me after a sleep in. Must have needed it after all the disturbed nights. The Verve were wrong, they do work! 

A nurse who doesn't know the difference between type 1 & 2 isn't a nurse and needs urgent re-training kooky. Glad you received the apology you so justly deserved though.

Happy holidays to the lucky ones....I'm still trying to get over mine. Physio starts today.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! (Is it still morning... Long day already!!). A 5.4 today for me . Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A nicer 5.9 for me after a sleep in. Must have needed it after all the disturbed nights. The Verve were wrong, they do work!
> 
> A nurse who doesn't know the difference between type 1 & 2 isn't a nurse and needs urgent re-training kooky. Glad you received the apology you so justly deserved though.
> 
> Happy holidays to the lucky ones....I'm still trying to get over mine. Physio starts today.



Good luck with your physio Amigo. Hope you dont come out feeling worse than when you go in.


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 4.4 here after a sneaky 3am hypo - I KNEW my 13 units of Lantus were too good to be true! Let's see what a bit of basal testing tells me. Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.4 today. It's all panic stations now. Checking we have everything. Really excited though.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 6.9 for me today.

Thyroid blood test this morning.  I am hoping to get in early so I dont have to wait an hour or so.  Hoping to get there before 8am so I can be in and out and back home for brekkie 

Have a great holiday Mark


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GregP

4.3 for me, nothing above 5 for me this week which is excellent!. Despite having the day off I'm up at normal work time, don't seem to have it in me anymore to lie in. 

Off on holiday tomorrow AM, wonder what Type 2 challenges / temptations that'll throw my way (cocktails and ice cream I imagine!)


----------



## palmoff

License to kill 9.0


----------



## Robin

I'm on the 5.4 step with Mark this morning, budge up. in fact, the forecast's lousy for the weekend, can I hide in your suitcase?


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning and happy friday. a 10.5 for me today. Have a fantastic holiday Mark.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today.


Snap!  6.7 for me too! 

Have a great holiday Greg and Mark!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning. Hope it's Sunny in Sunny Mark  Can't wait to get back there myself!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me this morning. Hope it's Sunny in Sunny Mark  Can't wait to get back there myself!


Hope you are starting to feel better @Amigo


----------



## Mark Parrott

GregP said:


> Off on holiday tomorrow AM, wonder what Type 2 challenges / temptations that'll throw my way (cocktails and ice cream I imagine!)



Same situation here. I will relax the rules a little bit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> I'm on the 5.4 step with Mark this morning, budge up. in fact, the forecast's lousy for the weekend, can I hide in your suitcase?


As long as you weigh less than a kilo, then fine.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Hope you are starting to feel better @Amigo



Started the physio with a very intense young man who I think will be strict!


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> As long as you weigh less than a kilo, then fine.


I knew there'd be a catch!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Mark Parrott said:


> Same situation here. I will relax the rules a little bit.



I relaxed the rules on evening meal only - didn't do too much damage to the BG levels.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Can't manage to keep up with this thread, but have just read last couple of pages and am feeling  by your experience with nurse, Kooky.  I've come across some ignorant medical professionals in my time, but a nurse who doesn't know the difference between type 1 & type 2 is astonishing.  I do hope the surgery take your complaint on board and act on it, rather than just apologising and shoving it under the carpet.

5.1 for me this morning - since I've had this cold my readings have been nice and low again 

Have a lovely holiday, those people who are about to go away!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Late again, 8.1 think the pills, and cream is working feeling a lot better today.
Hope the hols go well, Mark, Greg, and any one off on their travels.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today.

Glad to hear you are on the mend Al


----------



## KookyCat

Morning chaps 6.2 today 

Looks like a rainy day today here...bah humbug!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Started the physio with a very intense young man who I think will be strict!


Oo-er, Matron.  Hope he isn't too strict with you, Amigo.

Morning all.  A pesky 9.3 this morning after a day of hypos yesterday. Big storms on the way today, so it's dogs under beds and everything unplugged! 

How did your appt go, Stitch (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Robin

5.8 here. Wet wet wet here too.


----------



## palmoff

a grand ole 6.2


----------



## khskel

Went to bed 6.2 and woke up 6.2. Srems like todays special


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10 for me today (sorry kooky).
Hi bloden, a lot better than my last one.
(Hopefully this will work.)
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/doctors-an-update.59430/


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Amigo

A strange 7.4 for me but I've had bad nausea and sickness through the night. I think my stomach is waging a war against all the pain relief I'm needing!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 7.4 for me too. Feeling better, must of had our rain overnight, ground is wet but sky brightening up, will chance at walk down the harbour.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10 for me today (sorry kooky).
> Hi bloden, a lot better than my last one.
> (Hopefully this will work.)
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/doctors-an-update.59430/


It's great to see this GP is up-to-speed on the reality of T2, Stitch.  Roll on your next A1c!


----------



## Stitch147

This gp is fantastic when it comes to diabetes. Don't have any confidence in the other so called diabetic specialist ones.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.2 here after a cute little hypo at 6 am.  A lie-in on a Sunday?...no chance. 
It's hotting up here, so it's down with the Lantus.

Why are these great diabetes GPs so rare (when apparently there's an epidemic)? Great to hear you've got one, Stitch - you deserve the best with all the effort you put in.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Happy Sunday everyone. 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Lovely Sunday all. Long lie for me today. 8.3 for me today but that's ok. Seem to be beating the bug, so planting today-yipee


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 for me.


----------



## palmoff

clickety click 6.6


----------



## Amigo

Clickety heaven...a 6.7!

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## khskel

Clickety knee 6.3


----------



## Lindarose

A clickety heaven 6.7 for me too!


----------



## Flower

Boo!  A 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 7.2 for me, lovely day, can feel a little walk coming on.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today. I can't sleep ! Really noisy birds whistling in the trees outside. Stop singing so loudly ggrrr!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 today. I can't sleep ! Really noisy birds whistling in the trees outside. Stop singing so loudly ggrrr!


Haha! Me too!  Woken to a right old cacophany at 4:30!   They are lovely though, but I don't think there are many other creatures that start whistling away as soon as they wake up!  Great waking number though, @Flower !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A puzzling 9.8 here.  An attack of DP? The Symogyi effect? Another Libre sensor may be required.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9 for me after going to sleep on an unexpected 8.2 The black birds were singing loudly here too.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, it's  a 5 for me.


----------



## palmoff

A little blue at 8.2, I think my pancakeious is dying a little more my bg was high all yesterday


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Nice and sunny in London. But an 11.6 for me today. I was 9.1 before bed.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! A 5.8 over here today


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> Morning! A 5.8 over here today


Snap! 5.8 for me too.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 6.5 for me today!  Always a shock when I get a 6 anything! 

Sorry to have been missing for the last couple of days - still sorting out last  minute stuff for our big adventure coming very soon!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me after another night more awake than asleep....double ouch!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 6.4 today. 
Probably a few birds been noisy round here but didn't hear a thing!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.7 today, still following nice 5s for the past week (5.6 yesterday).


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.7 today, still following nice 5s for the past week (5.6 yesterday).


Always good to see


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi everyone. My figures have been quite impressive though not testing much. 5.7 this morning. Yesterday managed a 4.6 after a long walk along Sunny Beach & an accidental full fat coke.


----------



## SlowRunner

Accidental full fat coke? Lol. I remember many years ago being on an all inclusive holiday in the southern Americas where rum was apparently cheaper than soft drinks. I learned pretty early on in the holiday that in order to not spend the entire holiday in an alcoholic stupor to specify "no rum" when ordering a drink from the bar, no matter what time of day. Rum & orange with breakfast was interesting on day 1 though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.2 house special today and those chirping birds are singing on full volume again


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 5.2 house special today and those chirping birds are singing on full volume again


Congrats on the HS @Flower !  My brain managed to shut the birdies out until 5:30 today!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. Sshhhh...a rotund 6.0 for me...hopefully the birdsong'll distract Kooky and she won't see this.


----------



## khskel

6.4 for me .Blackbird seranade at 4:30


----------



## palmoff

J'adore 5.4 le  beau. Le chien havre  sais tu  oui?


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 6.5 today and I think I'm brewing a lurgy, I appear to have lost my voice and have a delightful hack of a cough.  im hoping its hayfever and will magically disappear but I'm guessing the fact that the meter is stuck on 7mmol/l 99% of the time that my defences have been breached.....pesky students bringing their bugs 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying some sunshine


----------



## SlowRunner

It's a hypo 3.9 for me, never woken up this low before. Feeling ok though just hungry! I hear my breakfast calling...


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning folks 6.5 today and I think I'm brewing a lurgy, I appear to have lost my voice and have a delightful hack of a cough.  im hoping its hayfever and will magically disappear but I'm guessing the fact that the meter is stuck on 7mmol/l 99% of the time that my defences have been breached.....pesky students bringing their bugs
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some sunshine



Hope you experience the magic and feel better as the day progresses Kooky


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.8 for me today. Off to the drs on my way to work to have blood taken for my next HbA1c.


----------



## Robin

4.8 here, managed to sleep through the dawn chorus of bin men and recycling lorry, they must have oiled the hydraulics at last!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 8.3 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Well done on the HS Flower!
Hope you feel better soon Kooky. You get more than your share of the lurgies


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that I've been missing again. Just as I thought life was getting back on track something else went wrong and I was forced by bullies out of the volunteering that I love. Anyhow I'm glad to be back. 6.8 this morning and I've now gone three weeks with hardly any gastroparesis medication. I will try to catch up with posts in the next day or two.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me.

Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone. 5.6 this morning. Was a bit worse for wear last night. That Rakia stuff is pretty strong. Thunderstorms expected in the next 2 days so getting as much of the sun as we can.


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today


Good luck


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today


Hope all goes ok Amigo. X


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry that I've been missing again. Just as I thought life was getting back on track something else went wrong and I was forced by bullies out of the volunteering that I love. Anyhow I'm glad to be back. 6.8 this morning and I've now gone three weeks with hardly any gastroparesis medication. I will try to catch up with posts in the next day or two.


I'm sorry to hear you have encountered bullying in your volunteering work Amanda  What's up with some people?  Is there anyone you can mention it to?


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today


Good luck with your appointment @Amigo I hope it goes well for you


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning everyone. 5.6 this morning. Was a bit worse for wear last night. That Rakia stuff is pretty strong. Thunderstorms expected in the next 2 days so getting as much of the sun as we can.



The thunderstorms can be spectacular there Mark & missus but soon over. Tend to flood the streets though! 

Hope you can get these issues sorted AJ. I hate bullying with a passion! 

Thanks for all your best wishes folks x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hope your appt goes well, Amigo.


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your appointment Amigo.
Thank you Amigo and Northerner with your comments. Several things happened including a phone call on Wednesday evening at my home going on and on about something I had supposedly done wrong - but all I had done was send out an email that the charity's regional office had told me to send out. I was apologising even though I hadn't done anything wrong but kept being told that I knew that I was doing wrong when I sent the email. Several things were said and I fell apart when I put the phone down. This was the culmination of two weeks of different things and since then I have been frozen out. Although I'm meant to be Secretary of the branch I was removed as admin from the branch's FB site on Monday. There's a whole list of things. The lady from the regional office came out to see me on Monday and was shocked but the situation is untenable for me to go back. Just to avoid confusion the lady from regional office was talking to me trying to work out a solution to keep me at the same time somebody at the branch level was removing me from the FB site.


----------



## Stitch147

I cant stand bullies!!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good luck with your appointment Amigo.
> Thank you Amigo and Northerner with your comments. Several things happened including a phone call on Wednesday evening at my home going on and on about something I had supposedly done wrong - but all I had done was send out an email that the charity's regional office had told me to send out. I was apologising even though I hadn't done anything wrong but kept being told that I knew that I was doing wrong when I sent the email. Several things were said and I fell apart when I put the phone down. This was the culmination of two weeks of different things and since then I have been frozen out. Although I'm meant to be Secretary of the branch I was removed as admin from the branch's FB site on Monday. There's a whole list of things. The lady from the regional office came out to see me on Monday and was shocked but the situation is untenable for me to go back. Just to avoid confusion the lady from regional office was talking to me trying to work out a solution to keep me at the same time somebody at the branch level was removing me from the FB site.


Grr!!!  Sounds like some tinpot Hitler who has got the wrong end of the stick and won't admit it  What a shame


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 21.6 this morning. Maybe the two slices of birthday chocolate cakes weren't the best idea but it was my birthday after all!! Now I'm 18.2 before lunch, hoping my lunch time meds will help bring my levels down again


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> I was 21.6 this morning. Maybe the two slices of birthday chocolate cakes weren't the best idea but it was my birthday after all!! Now I'm 18.2 before lunch, hoping my lunch time meds will help bring my levels down again



Oooops!!! Hope your levels come down, but I hope you enjoyed your birthday cake.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all. My run of 5s (and occasional 4s) turned to 6.1 today - yes, I know, not high but it made me  a bit.

Actually I had a bad night, couldn't sleep, my dodgy knees and feet were aching, other muscles aching, so I got up before 3am and went downstairs. I warmed a cup of almond milk and took some Ibuprofen. Things ok today apart from being tired. I'm *definitely* going to talk to my GP about my knees again when I see her. I know I've got arthritis in my feet cos they keep telling me  so maybe it is spreading.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today



Hope it goes well, Amigo.


----------



## Pine Marten

Amigo said:


> A 6.1 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....I have an important cancer appt today


Oh Amigo, hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all. My run of 5s (and occasional 4s) turned to 6.1 today - yes, I know, not high but it made me  a bit.
> 
> Actually I had a bad night, couldn't sleep, my dodgy knees and feet were aching, other muscles aching, so I got up before 3am and went downstairs. I warmed a cup of almond milk and took some Ibuprofen. Things ok today apart from being tired. I'm *definitely* going to talk to my GP about my knees again when I see her. I know I've got arthritis in my feet cos they keep telling me  so maybe it is spreading.


Hope you have a better night tonight @Pine Marten


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a better night tonight @Pine Marten


Thanks, Northerner . My problems are paltry compared to what other people have to endure but sleepless nights are not fun .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A twittering 6.1 for me today (meter has a built-in Kooky-Block for whole numbers )


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 for me today. The chirpy birdies aren't quite as loud today else I'm getting used to them!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks 6.7 today and not sure if I'm breeding the lurgy or the pollen is causing me grief, oh well if it's the lurgy it's bound to arrive in time for the bank holiday so I'll know by then .  I've got a weird twitching eyelid at the moment too, driving me bonkers 

Amigo hope the appointment went well, flower lovely to see you back again and I hope those bones have got their knitting needles out . AJ sorry to hear about the volunteering, have you tried a plain old "what's your problem conversation" with the bully?  If nothing else it may make you feel better to address it head on, if you're not going back there's nothing to lose and it might just teach them a lesson.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. 5.1 this morning. Went a bit mad last night. It was a Bulgarian themed dinner so had bread & honey for starters, plenty of different meat dishes & tiramisu for pudding. Also had some cheeky cocktails. And my bloods after all this? 5.0


----------



## palmoff

me and you, tigger and pooh @ 7.2


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - a 7.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

A McCartneyesque 6.4 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 10.7 here - give us a break DP! 24 hours until I activate my Libre sensor and find out what on earth's going on.

Found out last week that tomorrow's a local holiday (I love Spain!) and Friday's a 'puente' (another holiday), so I'm off til Monday - oh yeah! Reno house, here I come. Have a fab bank holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 10.7 here - give us a break DP! 24 hours until I activate my Libre sensor and find out what on earth's going on.
> 
> Found out last week that tomorrow's a local holiday (I love Spain!) and Friday's a 'puente' (another holiday), so I'm off til Monday - oh yeah! Reno house, here I come. Have a fab bank holiday weekend everyone.


Result!  You must be close to completing the renovations now, especially after the boost to progress that the DF gave you


----------



## Stitch147

morning all a marvelous 11.6 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 7.1 for me, off to hospital this morning for a cardiology scan, just read the appointment letter properly and it says allow 2 hours, any ideas what takes 2 hours?


----------



## Robin

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 7.1 for me, off to hospital this morning for a cardiology scan, just read the appointment letter properly and it says allow 2 hours, any ideas what takes 2 hours?


sitting in the waiting room? No, seriously, no idea, but when OH went to the TIA clinic recently and was told to allow two hours, he had various procedures, like an ECG, an ultrasound of his carotids, BP etc, all with different people, then got to see a consultant at the end to discuss the results.
(5.7 for me today btw!)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Robin said:


> sitting in the waiting room? No, seriously, no idea, but when OH went to the TIA clinic recently and was told to allow two hours, he had various procedures, like an ECG, an ultrasound of his carotids, BP etc, all with different people, then got to see a consultant at the end to discuss the results.
> (5.7 for me today btw!)


Thanks Robin, This is all because they started me on blood pressure pills in November, had an ECG at the docs, and they came back after 20 mins and said I will have to have one done at the hospital as the one they done was showing I was  having a heart attack, this is my long awaited hospital appointment. (lucky I wasn't having a heart attack with this waiting list.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today
Hope your spot went as well as possible yesterday Amigo
And good luck with yours today Alan.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Thanks Robin, This is all because they started me on blood pressure pills in November, had an ECG at the docs, and they came back after 20 mins and said I will have to have one done at the hospital as the one they done was showing I was  having a heart attack, this is my long awaited hospital appointment. (lucky I wasn't having a heart attack with this waiting list.


Hope things go well at the appointment Al  They thought I'd had a heart attack too, but it turned out it was something called 'myocarditis', which is an inflammation of the heart caused by a virus - after lots of messing about and treating me like I was about to keel over at any point (echocardiogram, angiogram, ramipril, aspirin, clopidogrel, beta-blockers, assigned to heart clinic, enrolled on exercise program, numerous follow-up ECGs ) they decided I was fine and 'low-risk'  Hope you turn out to be low-risk too!


----------



## Amigo

A nice 5.9 for me this morning.

Thanks for all your most welcome best wishes. The appointment went well and despite everything else falling down around me, the cancer has stayed quite stable. 'I'm holding my own' at the moment 
I have a VitD deficiency which I'd asked to be checked so that needs treating.

Hope all goes well with your appointment Alan. I'm very concerned to hear what you're going through AJ. How thoroughly unpleasant for you. Don't let this unpleasant woman make you doubt yourself.

Glad you had a lovely birthday Rosie but sorry it's led to a whopper reading.

Best wishes to everyone else I haven't mentioned x


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear the appointment went well @Amigo  Hope you are on the mend now, too


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for your support. The regional office has emailed to accept my resignation and nothing has been said about the bullying. I hadn't even formally resigned. So hurt.


----------



## SlowRunner

AJLang said:


> Thank you for your support. The regional office has emailed to accept my resignation and nothing has been said about the bullying. I hadn't even formally resigned. So hurt.


Really sorry to hear this, is there nothing more you can do?


----------



## SlowRunner

Almost forgot! 4.9 this morning, surprised because 10.1 before bed last night. Seem to be having trouble with soaring blood sugars after exercise that come down with quite a bump when at rest! Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you SlowRunner. I don't think there is anything more I can do. I guess she can't admit that there were problems because that could potentially cause them issues publicly/legally. This is an example of a message that was sent on messenger - it continued to go on and yet the person thought that was nothing wrong with what he wrote. After this when I was asking for things that I needed to do the role he tried to avoid giving them to me. Then his sidekick thought nothing wrong about phoning me and slating me about an email that I had sent which regional office had told me to send. 
And finally why does Flick think that the sun shines out of Amanda's backside?

She's new to the team and is getting all the plaudits whilst those of us who have worked our socks off for longer don't even get a thank you

Do you think Flick wants Amanda to be her "special friend" because Tony T is no longer around


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Thank you SlowRunner. I don't think there is anything more I can do. I guess she can't admit that there were problems because that could potentially cause them issues publicly/legally. This is an example of a message that was sent on messenger - it continued to go on and yet the person thought that was nothing wrong with what he wrote. After this when I was asking for things that I needed to do the role he tried to avoid giving them to me. Then his sidekick thought nothing wrong about phoning me and slating me about an email that I had sent which regional office had told me to send.
> And finally why does Flick think that the sun shines out of Amanda's backside?
> 
> She's new to the team and is getting all the plaudits whilst those of us who have worked our socks off for longer don't even get a thank you
> 
> Do you think Flick wants Amanda to be her "special friend" because Tony T is no longer around



What a load of B*******!!!


----------



## AJLang

He continued to write I think I'm saying
Do you think flick is trying to groom Amanda to be grass us up when we throw caution to the wind

What did you think I meant when I replied trying to diffuse the situation by saying that this is news to me, what compliments did I get. His reply was talk to the hand because the face isn't listening CREEP!
Amanda does  this
Amanda does that
Isn't Amanda a asset
Amanda even controls the weather according to Flick!


----------



## AJLang

I did read this out to the person from regional office to prove that I wasn't exaggerating, and said that she could read it.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> I did read this out to the person from regional office to prove that I wasn't exaggerating, and said that she could read it.



Take them to an industrial tribunal for constructive dismissal Amanda. If they've driven you to resign by bullying tactics, you have the right. Depends how long you've worked there of course.

https://www.gov.uk/dismissal/unfair-and-constructive-dismissal


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Amigo. The irony is that I was a volunteer so unpaid so I can't go to a tribunal. I'd volunteered to help with admin a year ago but the committee made me Secretary earlier this year because the existing Secretary, who wrote that message, wanted to leave that role because he was becoming Mayor....From what understand because we were friends he didn't think there was anything wrong with what he wrote.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Result!  You must be close to completing the renovations now, especially after the boost to progress that the DF gave you


DF? Oh, absolutely, she was...she was...well, she watched me work if I'm brutally honest. And sunned herself on the cement mixer all morning. Not a twitch from that magic wand of hers!


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Thanks Amigo. The irony is that I was a volunteer so unpaid so I can't go to a tribunal. I'd volunteered to help with admin a year ago but the committee made me Secretary earlier this year because the existing Secretary, who wrote that message, wanted to leave that role because he was becoming Mayor....From what understand because we were friends he didn't think there was anything wrong with what he wrote.



Sounds like you're best out of it AJ! Some of these voluntary organisations have very nasty infrastructures


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Amigo. I'm hurting, especially because I had thought these people were friends. Never mind I'm TUFF and I will be able to move forward.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## palmoff

Rocked hard all night long, I must be 7.1


----------



## KookyCat

Budge up Northerner I'm sitting with you today with a 5.7


----------



## khskel

6.5 for me. Morning all.


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all, a 12.2 for me today. Im looking forward to me appointment next friday. Getting fed up with high numbers now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all! 4.4 here.


----------



## AJLang

9.0 after being 6.1 at 4.30am.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 today after cramp under my cast in the night and a performance of my special Swearing Dance!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today after cramp under my cast in the night and a performance of my special Swearing Dance!


I bet there is a special swearing song that goes with it  Hope it's a song that quickly drops out of the charts due to lack of airplay!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I bet there is a special swearing song that goes with it  Hope it's a song that quickly drops out of the charts due to lack of airplay!



And i bet most of us have our own versions of the same song!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I bet there is a special swearing song that goes with it  Hope it's a song that quickly drops out of the charts due to lack of airplay!



There surely is and it won't be challenging your lovely poetry! It doesn't have rhyming lyrics just a stream of choice words


----------



## Annette

Flower said:


> There surely is and it won't be challenging your lovely poetry! It doesn't have rhyming lyrics just a stream of choice words


Ahh, free form poetry! The worst kind


----------



## Flower

More free from poetry!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 from me and I can get as 'poetic' as a stag party during the night when the rotten shoulder throbs like hell!


----------



## Pine Marten

Back to a nice 5.3 this morning (5.1 yesterday - but we had to get up at silly o'clock to get a train).


----------



## Kathy1960

First time posting on this thread - mine was 7.5 this morning.  I went out with a friend last night and had two large glasses of red.  As a result of that ate three little chocolate eggs when I got back.  My mum had brought them round for my son's girl friend who forgot to take them home at the weekend!  Wine = loss of control!  I try not to drink much these days.  It's much better when I don't drink at all, but I do love the red wine and it's more of an occasional treat now x. 
Ps - is 7.5 bad or ok? X


----------



## Northerner

Kathy1960 said:


> First time posting on this thread - mine was 7.5 this morning.  I went out with a friend last night and had two large glasses of red.  As a result of that ate three little chocolate eggs when I got back.  My mum had brought them round for my son's girl friend who forgot to take them home at the weekend!  Wine = loss of control!  I try not to drink much these days.  It's much better when I don't drink at all, but I do love the red wine and it's more of an occasional treat now x.
> Ps - is 7.5 bad or ok? X


It's OK Kathy, especially after a little indulgence


----------



## Mark Parrott

I didn't test this morning. Was 5.8 after breakfast, which has been a kind of fry up everyday (strange sausages, bacon, scrambled egg & grilled tomatoes). Yesterday went a bit mad & had a slice of pizza. Finally peaked after 3 hours at 7.6. Not perfect but not as bad as expected.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and 6.7 for me after an overnight.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good afternoon folks - a 7.8 for me today.

AJ - you are so much better than them! Dust yourself off and hold your head up high and rise above them all!

Just a thought regarding volunteering- do you have a branch of Dial near you? They would welcome your admin skills with open arms xx


----------



## Alan.tnh

another late entry from me, 6.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 5.3 today, not at work so of course I woke up at 4:30am.  All week I've wanted to sleep more and when I have the chance I'm awake before the birds....tsk


----------



## palmoff

Pulling a trick at 6.6


----------



## khskel

5.8 Friday at last!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and a Kooky-baiting 5.0 for me.*ducks head below parapet*


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.1 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you below the parapet with a round 5.0 Robin, safety in numbers ~ just not whole ones!


----------



## Amigo

A late check in 6.1 (thought it safer to wait till it tipped over the 6!).


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.2 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## khskel

5.6 for me Blackbirds sounded good at 4 this morning


----------



## palmoff

coo-coo-ca CHOO 6.2


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


----------



## SlowRunner

It's a 5.8 from me today


----------



## Robin

Snap, Northerner, 5.2 House Special for me too!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a low 3.4 to start the weekend.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 5.6 for me, lowest for a while


----------



## Amigo

Enjoying a cup of tea with a 6.3


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
My fasting reading didn't happen this morning as I managed to not get enough blood on the last strip in the pot so got E-2! Then I wanted to drink my coffee in bed before going down for a new box of strips. 
So my not fasting morning reading was (sorry Kooky) a 7.0!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a surprising 4.5 this morning (and 5.3 yesterday).....all I can say is wow! I even wonder sometimes if meter was dodgy, but is says 'ok' when I use the tester strip that comes with it to check it's working alright


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  another HS 5.2 for me today! I was 5.2 before bed!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.1 for me which I am very pleased with as I had to guessestimate last night's dinner and I have an infection.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.1 for me today. 
Always good to see house specials a plenty Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.1 for me today.
> Always good to see house specials a plenty Northerner


Thank you @Flower  How are things going for you? No more sweary dances, I hope!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.

Had some unexpected readings during the last few days during the day that is.  Might be because of this stinking snotty nose and sore throat!!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning  all, 6.7 for me, was at a BBQ last night had a few beers too. So happy with that. Hope you kick that cold into touch Lynn.


----------



## khskel

Morning all.  6.4 for me. Woke up in the early hours feeling a bit grim and 9.1 but all OK now.


----------



## AJLang

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.
> 
> Had some unexpected readings during the last few days during the day that is.  Might be because of this stinking snotty nose and sore throat!!


I hope that you feel better soon x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone. 6.2 today. Probably slightly elevated due to the severe lack of sleep over the last 36 hours.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me this morning, i was 9.7 before bed and 9.8 at 3am.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me after a bad night. Over-used my shoulder yesterday and I paid for it! 

Get better soon Lynn & AJ

Sorry you had a grim night Khskel. Hope your treatment is going well


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Hope the aches and pains snots and sniffles soon go folks. And welcome back Mark


----------



## palmoff

Her name is rio, girls on film, well it must be simon le-bon @ 8.1 and its a little bit naughty


----------



## Northerner

palmoff said:


> Her name is rio, girls on film, well it must be simon le-bon @ 8.1 and its a little bit naughty


Hehe!  Are your rhymes spontaneous, or do you have a conversion table handy, with a rhyme for each 0.1 mmol/l?


----------



## palmoff

Nope totally off the cuff.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A rounded 10 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. Between 5.9 & 6.1 today. My levels have been slightly elevated since returning from holiday. Wondering if tiredness is to blame, or maybe that slice of pizza l had on holiday is catching up with me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 after a night shift. Off to bed now then family round for a rather wet bbq!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, another 5.2 HS for me! Don't have one for ages, and two come along in the space of three days!


----------



## palmoff

Special tricks with 5.6


----------



## khskel

5.9 the Brighton line


----------



## Pine Marten

A lovely 5.1 today (5.5 yesterday).


----------



## Amigo

Here you go with a 6.4!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me after a bad night. Over-used my shoulder yesterday and I paid for it!
> 
> Get better soon Lynn & AJ
> 
> Sorry you had a grim night Khskel. Hope your treatment is going well


Thank you Amigo. 8.2 for me this morning.


----------



## SlowRunner

Hello! I'm back from a long weekend away, rocking & rolling around Liverpool... and what a gorgeous bank holiday it was in that part of the country too . The last 3 morning readings were 5.8, 6.8 and 7.8. My meter seems to quite like .8's 

Hoping the upwards trend doesn't continue tomorrow, although i just scored a pre dinner 4.8 (yes, another .8!), and the lowest reading of the weekend so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Hello! I'm back from a long weekend away, rocking & rolling around Liverpool... and what a gorgeous bank holiday it was in that part of the country too . The last 3 morning readings were 5.8, 6.8 and 7.8. My meter seems to quite like .8's
> 
> Hoping the upwards trend doesn't continue tomorrow, although i just scored a pre dinner 4.8 (yes, another .8!), and the lowest reading of the weekend so hopefully that's a good sign.


Hope you can break the 8s sequence and get a House Special 5.2 tomorrow! Well done on running the R&R!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today, amidst much full-throated twittering


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.

Snots seem to be diminishing and sore throat has gone - still snored like a bull calving according to  my DH!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.
> 
> Snots seem to be diminishing and sore throat has gone - still snored like a bull calving according to  my DH!


I know - it even woke me up!   Hope you are feeling fully fit and raring to go very soon Lynn


----------



## Lynn Davies

Northerner said:


> I know - it even woke me up!



My DH isn't surprised! 

Very soon is really very soon - tomorrow morning bright and early we will be installed in our new home for the next couple of months and off down the A1 - we are both quite excited about it all


----------



## khskel

5.6 for me and neither twittering nor snoring got through to me. The alarm was most unwelcome this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 here
Happy holidays Lynn  hope you get some sunshine.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Not if the forecast is to be believed Lindarose!!  Thunderstorms and rain for the foreseeable future!  Still we will keep heading south and hope for the best


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A 5.8 for me & the lurgy is starting to get hold. Ache like buggery.


----------



## Bloden

Lynn Davies said:


> My DH isn't surprised!
> 
> Very soon is really very soon - tomorrow morning bright and early we will be installed in our new home for the next couple of months and off down the A1 - we are both quite excited about it all


Ooooh, how exciting! Happy motoring, Lindarose. We used to have a camper van and had some fab adventures in it - I'm feeling all green at the gills.

Morning folks. A whopping 14.0 here. Ouch!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me today. Cant wait to go back to Dr's on friday to see what he say's. Im wiped out by the afternoon at the moment. Hope you have a great adventure Lynn.


----------



## Robin

Lynn Davies said:


> Not if the forecast is to be believed Lindarose!!  Thunderstorms and rain for the foreseeable future!  Still we will keep heading south and hope for the best


Storms over Germany and strikes over France! Hope you manage to avoid both. We are scheduled to fly to Nice to start a cruise one day ahead of the next air traffic control strike, keeping our fingers crossed they don't walk out early.
5.2 HS again for me, meter must be stuck.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.6 for me today. Cant wait to go back to Dr's on friday to see what he say's. Im wiped out by the afternoon at the moment. Hope you have a great adventure Lynn.


Really hope you can get something sorted Stitch  Are you getting any lows at all, or are you always up towards double figures?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Storms over Germany and strikes over France! Hope you manage to avoid both. We are scheduled to fly to Nice to start a cruise one day ahead of the next air traffic control strike, keeping our fingers crossed they don't walk out early.
> 5.2 HS again for me, meter must be stuck.


Are you sure you haven't just painted it on during a hypo?  Congratulations on great consistency, hope your hols go smoothly


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Really hope you can get something sorted Stitch  Are you getting any lows at all, or are you always up towards double figures?



I had a 5 on saturday, but that was several hours after breakfast (7am) and after mowing the lawn and walking round several garden centres and shops with the OH and his mum before a late lunch (2.30pm). Most days the lowest I go is between 7 and 8.


----------



## palmoff

On holiday with evan, must be 6.7


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me.

Have a lovely cruise Robin 

I really feel for you Stitch. So unfair when you're trying hard. Seems inexplicable to get a non diabetic Hb result too!  Must puzzle you.

Physio again today for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope the physio goes well Amigo and yes it is puzzling and annoying!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Physio again today for me.


Hope physio goes well and things are on the mend


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Hope the physio goes well Amigo and yes it is puzzling and annoying!


It's a mysterious enigma, wrapped up in a conundrum!  Sounds to me like you would benefit from a basal insulin, or possibly something like Victoza or Byetta.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 5.3 here today. It's a bit grim outside, looks like the bank holiday weather rolled in a couple of days late...


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> It's a mysterious enigma, wrapped up in a conundrum!  Sounds to me like you would benefit from a basal insulin, or possibly something like Victoza or Byetta.



One of these days I'll be or do something normal!!! I'll mention these to the dr when I see him on Friday! Ive just been chatting to someone I work with about diabetes as he is also diabetic (type 2) and I sat here in shock about how so blase he is about his own diabetes, especially about the part that he is happy with his daily numbers of usually about 11 and the fact his cholestorol is about 12!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> One of these days I'll be or do something normal!!! I'll mention these to the dr when I see him on Friday! Ive just been chatting to someone I work with about diabetes as he is also diabetic (type 2) and I sat here in shock about how so blase he is about his own diabetes, especially about the part that he is happy with his daily numbers of usually about 11 and the fact his cholestorol is about 12!!!!


It is awful when people really don't understand the potential damage they might be causing themselves  We all go to meet our maker eventually, but I want to be as fit and healthy as possible until a nanosecond before I pop my clogs, at an age that earns me a place in the Guinness World Records book!


----------



## Stitch147

Thats the same with me. I want to keep my D under control and enjoy my life as much and as long as possible. I often say that I want to keep my BG under control as I like my toes!!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 7.7 and feel absolutely lousy.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.7 and feel absolutely lousy.


Sorry to hear this Amanda, hope you feel much better very soon! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.7 and feel absolutely lousy.



Hope you feel better soon Amanda.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and Stitch.  I guess it is a combination of the infection, side effects of the antibiotics and gastroparesis flaring up.  At least I haven't got to be anywhere this week so I can just rest


----------



## Alan.tnh

Evening all, On the missing list again, 7.1 today.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I've had two 3.9s in a row the last two mornings and daytime hypos, having put my Lantus up a unit after having an 8.3 and an 8.4 in the mornings and daytime 8s and 10s 

Need to organise getting cartridges for half unit Lantus pen ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and punch 
A not very pleasing 10.2 after a 2.3 before bed and a Jaffa cake feeding frenzy !


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch
> A not very pleasing 10.2 after a 2.3 before bed and a Jaffa cake feeding frenzy !


Grr! Sorry to hear this Flower  I cannot have Jaffa Cakes in the house - despite my almost unshakeable willpower, once open the packet will inevitably be empty, seemingly without any passage of time 

Hope things settle for you and you don't feel too rough {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  Jaffa cakes are a battle of willpower , these had somehow escaped my radar until last night. It was an 'I'll sort it out in a bit hypo' that I left for too long, lazy girl!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Good morning folks - 7.6 for me today.



Northerner said:


> I cannot have Jaffa Cakes in the house - despite my almost unshakeable willpower, once open the packet will inevitably be empty, seemingly without any passage of time




I am the same with custard creams - they just seem to evaporate!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.8 for me. MMmmmmm Jaffa's


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.6 today. This lurgy doesn't seem to be affecting my BG too much now.


----------



## khskel

6.7 for me . Made a complete a*** of my bolus last night went to bed on a 9.2 so not too bad


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> One of these days I'll be or do something normal!!! I'll mention these to the dr when I see him on Friday! Ive just been chatting to someone I work with about diabetes as he is also diabetic (type 2) and I sat here in shock about how so blase he is about his own diabetes, especially about the part that he is happy with his daily numbers of usually about 11 and the fact his cholestorol is about 12!!!!


It takes all sorts, as they say.  It's a shame your colleague doesn't have your drive, Stitch. Good luck on Friday!

Morning all.  3.9 here - if the summery weather would just stay put for more than 10 minutes, I might be able get my basal right!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning . 4.4 from me today. Did someone say Jaffa cakes? Mmmm.....


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.3 today.



Good number, @Lindarose 



SlowRunner said:


> Morning . 4.4 from me today. Did someone say Jaffa cakes? Mmmm.....


Sounds like you could do with one!  Glad to see the 8s have disappeared


----------



## Stitch147

I now want Jaffa cakes......... stop talking about Jaffa cakes........ mmmmm Jaffa cakes!!!

Anyway, an annoying 11.6 for me today, didnt test before bed as I was shattered and went to bed early, but I had a very low carb dinner last night followed by some strawberries (6 yummy strawberries). Oh well, hopefully the Dr will help sort me out on friday.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.1 for me. I am trying to test for basal but always go low and without fast acting reluctant to change my lantus. But my Freestyle Libra is on its way and appointment with the diabetic nurse soon after. I feel progress!
Jaffa cakes are now all I can think of! Yummy.


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you could do with one!  Glad to see the 8s have disappeared


Well if you add the figures together, we still have 8... must be my lucky number!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.1 for me. I am trying to test for basal but always go low and without fast acting reluctant to change my lantus. But my Freestyle Libra is on its way and appointment with the diabetic nurse soon after. I feel progress!
> Jaffa cakes are now all I can think of! Yummy.


Hope the Libre proves a success in helping you find out what is happening and get the doses right


----------



## New-journey

Thanks Northerner, feeling much more confident.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.3 today.



I'm on the 6.3 step with you this morning Linda.

I keep saying this stitch but really mean it, I hope the doc sorts out the naughty numbers on Friday. Your body obviously sees 6 strawberries coming and assumes it's Jaffa cakes with a Belgian bun chaser! Can't he refer you to a specialist or have you been down that route?


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> I'm on the 6.3 step with you this morning Linda.
> 
> I keep saying this stitch but really mean it, I hope the doc sorts out the naughty numbers on Friday. Your body obviously sees 6 strawberries coming and assumes it's Jaffa cakes with a Belgian bun chaser! Can't he refer you to a specialist or have you been down that route?



Hi Amigo, not seen a specialist at all yet. Ive got a list of questions/ideas to take to the Dr's with me on friday. Its very frustrationg at the mo. My bloods seemed to be coming down nicely when I was first put onto the gliclizide but now they are creeping up again and i'm definately feeling it (peeing more and feeling tired). Ive cut out more carbs than I did at the start, usually have between 75-100g of carbs a day (somedays less than that), but nothing seems to be helping at the moment.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a lovely 5.1 for the third day in a row


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Amigo, not seen a specialist at all yet. Ive got a list of questions/ideas to take to the Dr's with me on friday. Its very frustrationg at the mo. My bloods seemed to be coming down nicely when I was first put onto the gliclizide but now they are creeping up again and i'm definately feeling it (peeing more and feeling tired). Ive cut out more carbs than I did at the start, usually have between 75-100g of carbs a day (somedays less than that), but nothing seems to be helping at the moment.



Well you're certainly doing your bit stitch, it's time for them to step it up and get more specialist intervention I think. Good luck hun x


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Well you're certainly doing your bit stitch, it's time for them to step it up and get more specialist intervention I think. Good luck hun x



Cheers Amigo X


----------



## palmoff

Straight 6 mercedes benz does em


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.7 today hypo last night, quite possibly going to rip out my pancreas with my teeth (listen up Patty coz I'm coming for you ).

Hope everyone is well, haven't posted for a while because the shock of all those whole numbers popping up made me feel faint


----------



## Mark Parrott

Prepare to faint again, Kooky baby.
6.0 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Prepare to faint again, Kooky baby.
> 6.0 this morning.


Ooh! What kind of friend are you, Mark?   Hope you are feeling fully-recovered from your Bulgarian lurgy


----------



## khskel

A nicely odd 6.3


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Thanks Northerner, feeling much more confident.


Glad to hear you're feeling more confident, NJ. When we feel confident, we can achieve anything...good luck!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Well you're certainly doing your bit stitch, it's time for them to step it up and get more specialist intervention I think. Good luck hun x


Yeah, it's true. You work really hard. It's time they acted.

Morning all. 4.4 here. It was a scorcher yesterday - my washing dried to a crisp! I'm off to the hairdresser's this morning. About time - I look like I've got a bad wig on backwards.


----------



## KookyCat

Mark Parrott said:


> Prepare to faint again, Kooky baby.
> 6.0 this morning.



I'm going to assume you mean between 5.9 and 6.1, that's quite specific enough thank you very much Mr Parrot, I'd like to see a nice 5.8 tomorrow so get to it!


----------



## palmoff

a ton up, speed of sound, 500 shades of indigo, tea and cake at 11 and a nice round 7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another high one for me 11.6, roll on 8.30 tomorrow when I go and see my GP.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the nicely odd 6.3 step please khskel 

Another performance of my Swearing song n dance routine in the night, new words invented to accompany the agonising cramp down my leg! Apologies for any noise pollution in the South West


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the nicely odd 6.3 step please khskel
> 
> Another performance of my Swearing song n dance routine in the night, new words invented to accompany the agonising cramp down my leg! Apologies for any noise pollution in the South West


Sorry to hear this @Flower  I've had Chris Packham on the phone asking who was scaring all the wildlife, he thought they'd discovered a new wild animal!  Nasty, nasty Cramp Fairy


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I hope it's a good sign rather than anything sinister. It's agony as I cant wriggle anything in my foot to relieve it, even my toes are fused into their sockets. Perhaps I'll make a surprise appearance on Springwatch screeching and prancing around in my pyjamas!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all and 6.4 today


----------



## GregP

Morning all! 4.8 for me this morning!

10 days of eating not quite as healthily as I should on holiday didn't affect things too much - highest reading was 7.2, despite afternoon teas, desserts and ice creams. However my trousers feel a little tighter (OK a lot!)


----------



## Carolg

GregP said:


> Morning all! 4.8 for me this morning!
> 
> 10 days of eating not quite as healthily as I should on holiday didn't affect things too much - highest reading was 7.2, despite afternoon teas, desserts and ice creams. However my trousers feel a little tighter (OK a lot!)


Oops. As long as you enjoyed it... I was away for w/e and put on 2 1/2 pounds easy peasy in 3 days, but lost 1 with a bit of normality resumed


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I hope it's a good sign rather than anything sinister. It's agony as I cant wriggle anything in my foot to relieve it, even my toes are fused into their sockets. Perhaps I'll make a surprise appearance on Springwatch screeching and prancing around in my pyjamas!



I'll make sure i watch springwatch tonight.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me (it's worrying how my BG's like painkillers). Too many spooky kooky round numbers for harmony this morning it seems!


----------



## SlowRunner

6.7 for me this morning & feeling queasy . Hope I'm not coming down with something


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> 6.7 for me this morning & feeling queasy . Hope I'm not coming down with something


Hope you feel better as the day progresses


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.9 here - if the summery weather would just stay put for more than 10 minutes, I might be able get my basal right!



Same problem here, having put Lantus up when we had a couple of hotter days I'm now struggling to get any readings much over 4 now it's cooler again   Had a 4.1 yesterday morning (and two hypos during the day), and 4.2 and a headache this morning.

@Stitch147 - good luck with the doctors tomorrow, hope they are able to help you get those high numbers down again.


----------



## Stitch147

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Same problem here, having put Lantus up when we had a couple of hotter days I'm now struggling to get any readings much over 4 now it's cooler again   Had a 4.1 yesterday morning (and two hypos during the day), and 4.2 and a headache this morning.
> 
> @Stitch147 - good luck with the doctors tomorrow, hope they are able to help you get those high numbers down again.



Thank you


----------



## palmoff

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the nicely odd 6.3 step please khskel
> 
> Another performance of my Swearing song n dance routine in the night, new words invented to accompany the agonising cramp down my leg! Apologies for any noise pollution in the South West


Must be something in the diabetic ether, I got cramps bad style at 2am this morning,i was dancing round the bed, it was one of those toe curling calf leg cramps took about 1/2 hour to go.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Woken up by a 3.2.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.3 today. Off to the Dr at 8.00.


----------



## AJLang

Good luck Stitch. I hope that your Dr is helpful.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10.3 today. Off to the Dr at 8.00.


All the best at the doc's, Stitch!

Morning folks. 7.3 here. Hubby's birthday tomorrow and Bloden's (the dog, not me) birthday today so it's cake for everyone! Enjoy your weekends.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me Good luck at the Drs Stitch


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.1 for me. Hope that's better Kooky 

And good luck at the docs, Stitch.


----------



## GregP

I'm at 5.1 this morning - pleasingly back on track! Stepping up exercise programme from this weekend to try to shift the last stone I want to lose


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.6 step today please Northerner, I'll bring my velvet cushion 

I really hope you get some useful help at your appointment today Stitch.


----------



## SlowRunner

7.2 for me this morning. At least I don't feel as sick today. Hoping the numbers will improve slightly too


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10.3 today. Off to the Dr at 8.00.


Good luck Stitch, don't come away empty-handed and disappointed - if your GP seems out of their depth (given the weirdness of your diabetes ) then ask for a referral to a specialist


----------



## MarkT

6.6 this morning -Got those drunken and debauched women tonight to deal with..Ladies day at Derby. Whoppeee!


----------



## Northerner

MarkT said:


> 6.6 this morning -Got those drunken and debauched women tonight to deal with..Ladies day at Derby. Whoppeee!


Have fun Mark!


----------



## Amigo

It's a stubborn 6 I'm afraid kooky....tried jiggling and I thought the nocturnal cramp dance might have caused a drop but it's not betwixt...it's still a 6!


----------



## Pine Marten

GregP said:


> I'm at 5.1 this morning - pleasingly back on track! Stepping up exercise programme from this weekend to try to shift the last stone I want to lose


Budge up, Greg, I'll join you on the 5.1 step today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me again today


----------



## KookyCat

Morning 6.2 today.  Now come on folks let's have a no whole number day 

It's been warm here for the last week or so and apparently we're in for more so I'm casting my clout now that May is out and pulling out the sundress today...so apologies for the snow that will fall in the Northwest of England today


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Morning 6.2 today.  Now come on folks let's have a no whole number day
> 
> It's been warm here for the last week or so and apparently we're in for more so I'm casting my clout now that May is out and pulling out the sundress today...so apologies for the snow that will fall in the Northwest of England today


Ooh! Might bring out my sundress too, I think I've got the legs for it!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 here. 
Off to London to see Thriller for hubbys birthday so hoping for good weather as lots of walking! Neither of us are tube fans if time allows.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.6 for me today. Not much planned for today apart from helping my OH put up a new fence at his mum's.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Might bring out my sundress too, I think I've got the legs for it!


Hope to see the fashion show next week !!


----------



## khskel

6.3 for me. I think I'll have to dig my sundress out too.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.9 here.
> Off to London to see Thriller for hubbys birthday so hoping for good weather as lots of walking! Neither of us are tube fans if time allows.


Have a great day Linda  Should stay dry


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me. Tomorrow I will be having mainly picolax and senocot!  Or is that Monday? Must have another look at the poop juice destructions.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.8 for me,  Hope the weather holds out up here for next week, its been great this week 26 on Thursday.  I promise to get a pic of Northerner's hot dog legs in his summer dress.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5. zero for me today.
Hhmm what to wear with my plaster cast choices, choices.......

Have a lovely day out Linda


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 6.8 for me,  Hope the weather holds out up here for next week, its been great this week 26 on Thursday.  I promise to get a pic of Northerner's hot dog legs in his summer dress.


You wearing a " Scottish man skirt" Alan???


----------



## Amigo

A little ditty for northerner as he contemplates today's attire! 


'Should I get out the mini or maxi or smock.
I feel heat in that sun, it's time for my frock.
The cool feel of gingham or cotton or silk
But look at my legs, they're the white shade of milk.
And where is that razor or hair zapping cream,
Want pins to be proud of, a sleek limb like dream.
A quick look in the mirror, proudly smooth down the fabric,
Oh hell thats not good...in fact it's quite tragic!'


----------



## Mark Parrott

That's brilliant, Amigo.

Morning everyone. 5.5 for me today & 6.7 for the wife. I'm wondering if her meds are causing her slightly elevated levels. She is normally in the 4's.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Carolg said:


> You wearing a " Scottish man skirt" Alan???


I live in Scotland but I'm definitely English. If a photo of me (in a man skirt) ever got back to my old rugby club they would disown me.


----------



## palmoff

6.0 for me


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> I live in Scotland but I'm definitely English. If a photo of me (in a man skirt) ever got back to my old rugby club they would disown me.


Ahhh. Well that will be that then. He he


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a 6.1 this morning


----------



## AJLang

According to my Libre great levels until 3am but then it steadily went up to 12.3. I think the antibiotics and Gastroparesis are a bad combination.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## palmoff

5.9 and me I'm tackling the backyard forest today, I've got a lovely nettle patch with a tv aerial embedded in it. It was left for us as a "present" by the previous occupier didn't know you could grow tv aerials. Anyhow fun in the sun and kids running rampant its gona be  fantastic


----------



## Northerner

palmoff said:


> 5.9 and me I'm tackling the backyard forest today, I've got a lovely nettle patch with a tv aerial embedded in it. It was left for us as a "present" by the previous occupier didn't know you could grow tv aerials. Anyhow fun in the sun and kids running rampant its gona be  fantastic


It'll be warm work, by all accounts! Have fun!  I've been left a pile of broken concrete which I think was supposed to be some sort of post-modernist rock garden feature  Surprisingly, I don't have any nettles or dock leafs in my garden, they used to be the main weeds when I lived in Yorkshire.


----------



## SlowRunner

7.7 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 10.6 for me this morning. Washing to be done and grass to be cut. My OH will be taking his Model T for a spin today as he's got to make sure it's ok for doing a friend's sons prom in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.3. But I was caution with my bolus last night after guesstimating my tapas which included chunks of bread with aioli


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me and the sun is shining down on my nettle plantation


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me and the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning, 6.6 this morning n trying to be sunny. Bloods tomorrow so soon know how meds have done And back to work as well. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Amigo

5.8 for me as I start bland food Sunday in readiness for Tuesday's colonoscopy!
Followed by Thursday's retinal screening and foot tickle...


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> 5.8 for me as I start bland food Sunday in readiness for Tuesday's colonoscopy!
> Followed by Thursday's retinal screening and foot tickle...


Good luck for it all amigo.


----------



## Carolg

palmoff said:


> 5.9 and me I'm tackling the backyard forest today, I've got a lovely nettle patch with a tv aerial embedded in it. It was left for us as a "present" by the previous occupier didn't know you could grow tv aerials. Anyhow fun in the sun and kids running rampant its gona be  fantastic


You could make nettle tea... Not sure if they have to be specific nettles though.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 7.1 for me. Sunny blue sky here, getting ready for next Saturday and all the pretty summer dresses coming out.
Good luck Caroig, Amigo


----------



## Carolg

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning All, 7.1 for me. Sunny blue sky here, getting ready for next Saturday and all the pretty summer dresses coming out.
> Good luck Caroig, Amigo


Thanks Alan. Looking forward to Saturday in Glasgow. Lippy and frock at the ready


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! Slightly higher this morning at 6.3. Probably a result of last night's home made curry. I did have 2 chipatis.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a sunny 6.2 here 
Thriller was fantastic. Brought back memories of seeing MJ in my younger days!
Good luck for tests this week carolg and Amigo!


----------



## Carolg

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a sunny 6.2 here
> Thriller was fantastic. Brought back memories of seeing MJ in my younger days!
> Good luck for tests this week carolg and Amigo!


Glad you enjoyed it. I went to see simply red in December, couldn't get over how great it was


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. 6.2 today. Think the lurgy is still hanging on & causing my higher morning readings.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.8 here - the aftermath of a very sneaky hypo that surprised me last night while I was washing up!  I can't remember a week like it - I've had to lower all my rapid doses. I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A close to the wind 6.1


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 this morning Totally deserved though after a Chinese last night. Back on the straight and narrow today!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, somewhere between 8.9 and 9.1 this morning. At least its in single figures today (fingers crossed its the start of things to come).


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, somewhere between 8.9 and 9.1 this morning. At least its in single figures today (fingers crossed its the start of things to come).


Nice to see things edging in the right direction Stitch


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 to start Monday off after a double hypo in night. Warm weather is just fabulous with insulin grrrr


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.9 to start Monday off after a double hypo in night. Warm weather is just fabulous with insulin grrrr


There's no pleasing some folk!


----------



## Lindarose

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, somewhere between 8.9 and 9.1 this morning. At least its in single figures today (fingers crossed its the start of things to come).


That looks promising Stitch. Hope the trend continues


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me

Onwards and downwards Stitch


----------



## SlowRunner

6.2 for me this morning, that's a bit better


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 5.3 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.1 today (5.5 yesterday)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

3.6 today, after having half a unit of novorapid to go with my bedtime ryvita because I was over 7 last night.  And 7.0 yesterday morning after not having half a unit of novorapid to go with my bedtime ryvita because I was over 7 the previous night.

Quarter unit pens, anyone?


----------



## Alan.tnh

Evening a late entry of 7.1 12 hours ago.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.8 here. Hope the sun comes out today - got a TON of washing to dry!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.8 here. Hope the sun comes out today - got a TON of washing to dry!


In Spain, as long as you don't hang it out on the plain, you should be OK


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today! Still going in the right direction.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  another 3.9 today. Down with the Humalog!


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today after a bit of a lie-in


Snap! Same as yesterday too. Although the lie in has made me late for work...


----------



## GregP

4.9 for me today, back in my usual habits so all on track. Dentist first thing for wisdom tooth extraction so probably no good for the rest of the day!


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.9 for me today, back in my usual habits so all on track. Dentist first thing for wisdom tooth extraction so probably no good for the rest of the day!


Hope it goes well @GregP and that it heals quickly


----------



## palmoff

Not feeling fine at 7.9


----------



## Northerner

palmoff said:


> Not feeling fine at 7.9


Hope the day gets better for you @palmoff


----------



## Amigo

Woke up on colonoscopy day with a 5.8 and feeling deeply anxious. Just back now and all went very well, not painful and no sinister nasties detected 

I wouldn't dare test now because I was so famished, I've had some treats to celebrate including a chocolate, fresh cream choux bun. But I'm not bothered because it's over!


----------



## Pine Marten

Glad to hear it, Amigo, you deserve the biggest, creamiest choux bun you can find  !

A nice 5.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> In Spain, as long as you don't hang it out on the plain, you should be OK


I shouldn't think there's any rain on the plain today - it's scorchio! Just got washing in, and it's like toast -  I daren't fold anything in case it snaps.
Glad your colonoscopy is over, Amigo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm pretty good with chioux buns. Don't spike me much at all. Now, Belgian buns, that's a bit different.


----------



## Lindarose

Great news Amigo A worrying time and I'm glad it's over and all is well


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear @Amigo  - glad it's over and you can, erm, put it all behind you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.6 for me, Roll on Saturday


----------



## Bloden

How do I insert a photo, anyone?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 after a night shift.


Bloden said:


> How do I insert a photo, anyone?


Well Bloden on the couple of times I sent a pic I clicked on upload a file which is under the box you type in then choose file from there. It seemed to work! Looking forward to your pic!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.7 after a night shift.
> 
> Well Bloden on the couple of times I sent a pic I clicked on upload a file which is under the box you type in then choose file from there. It seemed to work! Looking forward to your pic!


Oh yeah, der, didn't see that. Thanks!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Oh yeah, der, didn't see that. Thanks!


Or you can drag and drop a picture into your post


----------



## Bloden

Tee hee! Morning all. Lovely straight line for me overnight.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Or you can drag and drop a picture into your post


Ta!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> View attachment 1449
> Tee hee! Morning all. Lovely straight line for me overnight.


Fabulous!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.7 for me on another lovely sunny day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.9 for me today. Nice single figures at the mo.


----------



## Amigo

GregP said:


> 4.9 for me today, back in my usual habits so all on track. Dentist first thing for wisdom tooth extraction so probably no good for the rest of the day!



Best wishes with that Greg


----------



## New-journey

5.8 but happy as had a low of 3.4 in the night and thought I would wake up to a very high reading. 
Does anyone else feel sort of hangoverish after a low?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me. Glad to see you back in single figures Stitch


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. a lovely 5.1 today. Good work, Stitch , and a 'good luck' for GregP's teeth!


----------



## bigheadmike

8.2 this morning. I was higher than I like before bed so was expected.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 5.8 but happy as had a low of 3.4 in the night and thought I would wake up to a very high reading.
> Does anyone else feel sort of hangoverish after a low?


Ah, the notorious 'hypo hangover'   Yes, it's very common to feel like this after a night hypo, unfortunately  What did you treat the hypo with? Did it wake you up?


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> 8.2 this morning. I was higher than I like before bed so was expected.


Hey Mike, good to hear from you


----------



## Mark Parrott

I didn't test this morning. Couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 8.9 for me today. Nice single figures at the mo.


Ooooo, fab. Long may it continue.


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> 5.8 but happy as had a low of 3.4 in the night and thought I would wake up to a very high reading.
> Does anyone else feel sort of hangoverish after a low?


After a hypo, I feel downright stupid sometimes - can't get my worms out properly. Hope you feel better now, NJ.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've been awol again recently sorry guys! Been so busy at uni and had a three hour exam this morning. Luckily it's over with now. Now I have time to relax until my next placement starts on a specialised dementia assessment hospital ward which I'm really looking forward to!

Anyway, my waking averages are going up and up. About two weeks ago they were around 12/13 yet since last Friday my waking results were 16/17. My usual bed time reading is roughly 22... Been testing my urine ketones and they're only + so don't need to worry about that.

Had docs yesterday but gp admitted she doesn't deal with diabetes but the Leeds CCG suggests if triple therapy isn't working then the next step is insulin regardless of what triple therapy I've tried. There's a GP at the surgery that DOES deal With diabetes so I've got to go back tomorrow and see him! Will keep you all informed


----------



## SlowRunner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Anyway, my waking averages are going up and up. About two weeks ago they were around 12/13 yet since last Friday my waking results were 16/17. My usual bed time reading is roughly 22... Been testing my urine ketones and they're only + so don't need to worry about that.


Wow Rosie, you must be feeling awful! I don't know how you're coping. I do hope someone does something for you soon xx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Do hope you can get help to get those readings down soon, Rosie.

I was 5.8 this morning, which is pretty good for a Wednesday.


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been awol again recently sorry guys! Been so busy at uni and had a three hour exam this morning. Luckily it's over with now. Now I have time to relax until my next placement starts on a specialised dementia assessment hospital ward which I'm really looking forward to!
> 
> Anyway, my waking averages are going up and up. About two weeks ago they were around 12/13 yet since last Friday my waking results were 16/17. My usual bed time reading is roughly 22... Been testing my urine ketones and they're only + so don't need to worry about that.
> 
> Had docs yesterday but gp admitted she doesn't deal with diabetes but the Leeds CCG suggests if triple therapy isn't working then the next step is insulin regardless of what triple therapy I've tried. There's a GP at the surgery that DOES deal With diabetes so I've got to go back tomorrow and see him! Will keep you all informed


Good luck tomorrow, Rosie. I really hope you get some action out of someone because frankly they're failing you spectacularly!

Morning all. 4.7 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hope you get sorted soon, Rosie. This has been going on for far too long.

5.1 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.7 for me.  Rooting for you Rosie.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone and have a good day. Whopping 8.8 for me, but know why. For no other reason than I didn't stop, I scoffed loads of jelly babies last night ( even the dreaded green blighters)haven't had a sweetie scoff since diagnosis in November, and bought jb's as BG has been less than 4 twice recently with shakeys etc. Maybe have to buy glucotabs instead or something.


----------



## Carolg

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been awol again recently sorry guys! Been so busy at uni and had a three hour exam this morning. Luckily it's over with now. Now I have time to relax until my next placement starts on a specialised dementia assessment hospital ward which I'm really looking forward to!
> 
> Anyway, my waking averages are going up and up. About two weeks ago they were around 12/13 yet since last Friday my waking results were 16/17. My usual bed time reading is roughly 22... Been testing my urine ketones and they're only + so don't need to worry about that.
> 
> Had docs yesterday but gp admitted she doesn't deal with diabetes but the Leeds CCG suggests if triple therapy isn't working then the next step is insulin regardless of what triple therapy I've tried. There's a GP at the surgery that DOES deal With diabetes so I've got to go back tomorrow and see him! Will keep you all informed


Good luck with gp, exam and new placement.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been awol again recently sorry guys! Been so busy at uni and had a three hour exam this morning. Luckily it's over with now. Now I have time to relax until my next placement starts on a specialised dementia assessment hospital ward which I'm really looking forward to!
> 
> Anyway, my waking averages are going up and up. About two weeks ago they were around 12/13 yet since last Friday my waking results were 16/17. My usual bed time reading is roughly 22... Been testing my urine ketones and they're only + so don't need to worry about that.
> 
> Had docs yesterday but gp admitted she doesn't deal with diabetes but the Leeds CCG suggests if triple therapy isn't working then the next step is insulin regardless of what triple therapy I've tried. There's a GP at the surgery that DOES deal With diabetes so I've got to go back tomorrow and see him! Will keep you all informed


I've been worrying about you Rosie!  Thank goodness that they have finally recognised that your medication is having little or no effect - and especially that they are not making you wait the ludicrous 6 months on the sitagliptin before taking the next step! I hope that you can finally get to speak to someone who can offer some proper help and treat you as an individual instead of ticking things off on a box. Insulin will work, so I hope that is the next step. I know it might be a bit scary, but you will feel soooo much better when your levels are under better control. I have MASSIVE admiration for the way you have tried to remain positive throughout all this, and coping with a very demanding job and study schedule {{{HUGS}}} Hope this is a turning point for you, that you do well in your exams, and can throw yourself into the job you love wholeheartedly, without these health worries hanging over you 

6.1 for me today  Slept in a bit this morning - hope I'm not sickening for something, feeling very weary  Also, just had complete brain-fade whilst doing my morning injection - think I might have done it on auto-pilot then began to do it again and couldn't remember if I'd already done it. Pen was no help, as it only showed the airshot I'd just done before stopping and thinking 'haven't I done this already?'  Decided not to double up, will see what happens!


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  4.0 today.

Good to hear from you Rosie, what an ongoing battle you've had. I really do hope you get somewhere today with medication that will sort out your bg levels. Here's hoping 
Groundhog day/brain fade is not good when insulin is involved Northerner,  very wise to hold back from the potential 2nd injection! Hope the 1st injection did happen


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Hope the Dr's can finally get you sorted out Rosie. A better 8.5 for me today. Ive not had any double figures since the weekend, so fingers crossed I stay that way! My Dr has refered me to a 12 week weight management course after me having a mini breakdown in the surgery last week over my weight issues! It starts on the 7th July. Lets see if they have had any diabetics before and see what they suggest!


----------



## stephknits

Morning all and good to hear from you Rosie.  Let's hope that doctor is more useful.  I am rubbish at posting on here, especially when my numbers are rubbish, so am once again determined to start doing this in the hope of some improvement.  Reason I started today?  Simple, had a 6.8 which is lower than it has been for ages, despite almost doubling my basal.  
Happy Thursday one and all


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and pleased with a 6.2 today. Started a pre holiday blitz to get all numbers down! 
Good luck today Rosie. It's well time you were given the help you need. 
Hope the BGs improve Steph. Keep posting them and they will hopefully stay low!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me this good morn which is retinal screening and foot tickle day.

Know exactly how you feel northerner...I go into dream mode just taking meds and can't recall if I've had them 

Nicer numbers Stitch...like that old game show, Play your cards right says, 'Lower, Lower, lower!'


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Morning all and good to hear from you Rosie.  Let's hope that doctor is more useful.  I am rubbish at posting on here, especially when my numbers are rubbish, so am once again determined to start doing this in the hope of some improvement.  Reason I started today?  Simple, had a 6.8 which is lower than it has been for ages, despite almost doubling my basal.
> Happy Thursday one and all


There's a lot of talk about gut bacteria around, I wonder if your operation upset the balance in your body and that's what's causing the increase in insulin requirements? Hope things settle down to some sort of normality soon Steph


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone and have a good day. Whopping 8.8 for me, but know why. For no other reason than I didn't stop, I scoffed loads of jelly babies last night ( even the dreaded green blighters)haven't had a sweetie scoff since diagnosis in November, and bought jb's as BG has been less than 4 twice recently with shakeys etc. Maybe have to buy glucotabs instead or something.


There's no bingeing on GlucoTabs! They smell like a lavatory and are like eating a stick of chalk...bleurrrghch!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Northerner said:


> Also, just had complete brain-fade whilst doing my morning injection - think I might have done it on auto-pilot then began to do it again and couldn't remember if I'd already done it. Pen was no help, as it only showed the airshot I'd just done before stopping and thinking 'haven't I done this already?'  Decided not to double up, will see what happens!



So what happened?!

I did something similar the other day - got part way through injection and thought "That seems like a lot of insulin for the 3.5 units I was supposed to be having for my lunch, maybe I dialed up 5.5 units (my usual breakfast dose) instead"   Stopped injecting and pen said .5 units.  So had I had 3 units or 5?!  I ate for 4 and expected a hypo all afternoon.  I didn't get one, but I don't know whether it was because I'd had 3 units or because I was just a bit stressed!


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> So what happened?!
> 
> I did something similar the other day - got part way through injection and thought "That seems like a lot of insulin for the 3.5 units I was supposed to be having for my lunch, maybe I dialed up 5.5 units (my usual breakfast dose) instead"   Stopped injecting and pen said .5 units.  So had I had 3 units or 5?!  I ate for 4 and expected a hypo all afternoon.  I didn't get one, but I don't know whether it was because I'd had 3 units or because I was just a bit stressed!


This happened 

Somewhere between 5.9 and 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## stephknits

Hello all, 7.5 for me this morning. Went to bed on a 6.3.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Yay its friday!!! And an 8.7 for me today. Havent seen any double figures for almost a week now.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3,4 today after double night time hypos again 

Good going Stitch, no double figures and a Friday as a bonus


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning.

I'm so liking that you're not seeing double at the moment stitch!


----------



## SlowRunner

Any way up, 6.9 this morning. Not bad seeing as I miscalculated a meal out last night & went to bed on a 12.0


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.6 this morning. No more silly experiments today.  I blame the wife. Yesterday she sat in front of me stuffing her face with a gooey Danish pastry. This made me crave something sweet & while at the post office, just picked up a Mars bar, which was incredibly sickly after not eating one in over 6 months.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

19.4 for me this morning! Was meant to be the doctor yesterday but he was called out on an emergency so third time lucky today eh!!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> 19.4 for me this morning! Was meant to be the doctor yesterday but he was called out on an emergency so third time lucky today eh!!



Blimey Rosie!!! Dont leave there today without the help you need. X


----------



## Pine Marten

Rosiecarmel said:


> 19.4 for me this morning! Was meant to be the doctor yesterday but he was called out on an emergency so third time lucky today eh!!


Ooh, good luck, Rosie!

a 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 19.4 for me this morning! Was meant to be the doctor yesterday but he was called out on an emergency so third time lucky today eh!!


Clearly those drugs are having zero effect Rosie! I hope that this is a turning point and they get you on something that can see you in single figures before too long  Good luck!


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> 19.4 for me this morning! Was meant to be the doctor yesterday but he was called out on an emergency so third time lucky today eh!!



What a sickener Rosie...it's about time your doctor's started to realise your continuous high levels are urgent too!


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and 6.3 after a night. 
Best of luck today Rosie. We're all rooting for you


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Northerner said:


> This happened
> 
> Somewhere between 5.9 and 6.1 for me this morning



I found that thread just after I posted on this one, Alan 

5.3 for me this morning, and I'm having a calorie restricted day in sympathy with R so will be testing a bit more often than usual! 

@Flower - all these night-time hypos don't sound good, hope you can get something sorted to stop them soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today, a little stressed about the long journey to come  Have sprayed myself tartan and bought some orange hair so I will blend in


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Safe journey Northerner. Hope all goes to plan and trains run on time. 
Have a great day!


----------



## SlowRunner

Whoops, 8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today, a little stressed about the long journey to come  Have sprayed myself tartan and bought some orange hair so I will blend in


Oh, hope you also have a sore thumb. Stay quiet and no one will ever know you are one of the "furegners" te he will tell you later what I almost wrote. Safe journey


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back from a few days away and a 5.7


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me.

Enjoyable journey northerner


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 4.9 today. I was surprised that dinner last night spiked me after an hour. From 4.8 to 7.7 & only dropped to 7.3 after 2 hours. It was a steak burger in a bread thin with sweet potato chips. I know this is quite carby but usually I'm ok with thins & sweet potatoes.  Oh well.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.7 for me this morning (although it wasn't my waking level). I went to a friend's birthday party last and was staying over in a hotel (it's the pub we normally go to as it has a hotel too). So we got there checked in and ordered some dinner. Went to room to get tablets and test blood, bugger, I'd left it all at home! So chicken fajitas, a couple of crackers with pate and cheese from buffet and 1 birthday cupcake. I drank diet coke all night. So I'm happy with that as i had no medication last night!


----------



## AJLang

Rosie I hope that you get the help you need very quickly.
5.9 for me today


----------



## stephknits

8.4 for me, did a similar thing to Stitch, forgot my insulin last night - we had a private view at work, with a party afterwards.  I ate stuff from the buffet that had no or very low carbs and was quite pleased to come home to an 8.6 at 11 pm.  Was an interesting evening, with special guest and our patron Maggi Hambling.  She can pack in the special brew, which she brought with her and refused a glass for - very arty.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Ah, the notorious 'hypo hangover'   Yes, it's very common to feel like this after a night hypo, unfortunately  What did you treat the hypo with? Did it wake you up?


Yes it woke me up, very shaky. I ate a few raisins and that was enough. its always a good excuse to eat something I can no longer eat! I imagine if it was lower I would go for the dextrose.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'll kick off the day with 6.6.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!! 7.2 for me today after a 7.2 before bed


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Budge up Lindarose I'm on the 6.6 step too


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 today, hoping it's just a blip.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a restless night. Shoulder still giving me agg I'm afraid.

Hope it's just a blip too Stitch.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## SlowRunner

5.2 for this morning! 4.9 before bed last night


----------



## Rosiecarmel

13.8 for me this morning. The lowest I've seen recently! How I long for those brief single digits again lol

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## stephknits

Well, back to double figures with a 12.2 this morning.  Ho hum


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.7 here  after sailing very close to the wind all weekend - who'da thunk that painting doors'd use up so much glucose!?!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 6.2 for me Have a good week folks


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! 6.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

5.9 for me. Off to see the vampires this morning to get my blood checked for the haematologist. Happy Monday to one and all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 12.1 for me today and I feel like poo!!!


----------



## SlowRunner

6.8 for me as well this morning @Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 to start the week.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me this rather cool Monday morning. 

Sorry you've woken up feeling rotten Stitch


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.6 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 5.8 for me this rather cool Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry you've woken up feeling rotten Stitch



I just feel tired and generally drained today, despite having a good night sleep.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I just feel tired and generally drained today, despite having a good night sleep.



It's rotten when you get nights like that. I sympathise...since I tore the tendon off my shoulder, I can't remember a full night's decent sleep!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> It's rotten when you get nights like that. I sympathise...since I tore the tendon off my shoulder, I can't remember a full night's decent sleep!



Hows that healing up now? Is the physio helping?


----------



## AJLang

Stitch and Amigo big hugs for both of you. There must be something in the air because I've written today off due to feeling yucky and pains in my legs - I haven't got a clue what is causing the pain. 8.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hows that healing up now? Is the physio helping?





AJLang said:


> Stitch and Amigo big hugs for both of you. There must be something in the air because I've written today off due to feeling yucky and pains in my legs - I haven't got a clue what is causing the pain. 8.3 for me this morning.



I'm keeping on with the physio and exercises but there's still a strong possibility I may need surgery because it's a full thickness rotator cuff tear. Wouldn't relish that but I think there's only so much physio can do.

Sorry you're having a rough day too AJ. Maybe we just make this a duvet day!


----------



## AJLang

I really hope that you don't need surgery  Duvet day sounds an excellent idea


----------



## Stitch147

Im in the office and dont have my duvet with me.


----------



## Bloden

((((Hugs)))) to all the peeps feeling less than 100% today - Stitch, Amigo, AJ... I hope you feel better SOON.


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks Bloden, my BG level has come down to 7.4 after lunch, and i feel a bit better for it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5,4 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.9 for me. HS well done @Mark Parrott


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.2 here. What a larf! All last week I was trending low, now it seems I'm flying high. Fun n games, fun n games... 

Glad to hear your BG dropped later on, Stitch.


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 12.2 here. What a larf! All last week I was trending low, now it seems I'm flying high. Fun n games, fun n games...
> 
> Glad to hear your BG dropped later on, Stitch.



Cheers Bloden...... but.... de ja vu....... 12.1 again today. Dont feel grotty today but have a really sore ankle and I dont know what ive done!!! Its official, I'm slowly fally apart!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Went to bed 5.7 and woke up 5.7 Taking wife and daughter to see a teddy bear collection today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today still having too many hypos through the night 

Enjoy your day meeting bears khskel


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! A stressed out 5.8 for me today... overslept and late for work, surprised it wasn't higher!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me. Enjoy today whatever you're doing....hope you're not hobbling stitch! 

I know all about falling apart. If I was a car I'd never get through an MOT!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks (just!)  and 6.0 for me after a night shift. Sorry Kooky but must admit I'm pleasantly sorry!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning folks (just!)  and 6.0 for me after a night shift. Sorry Kooky but must admit I'm pleasantly sorry!


Great number @Lindarose !


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I was 4.0 in the night, ate some raisins, 4.3 when I got up, but feeling hangover-ish, so suspect I had rather a low night.  Wish the weather would settle so I could get my basal sorted out properly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  House Special 5.2 for me today!


Congratulations! 6.1 here, not bad after managing to Bolus for a huge Paella last night in Seville. Had a fortnight without the internet ( ships charges extortionate) Off to the airport and reality now.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Congratulations! 6.1 here, not bad after managing to Bolus for a huge Paella last night in Seville. Had a fortnight without the internet ( ships charges extortionate) Off to the airport and reality now.


Wondered where you were! Hope you have had a wonderful time!  Safe journey - wet and cold here in the UK!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Wondered where you were! Hope you have had a wonderful time!  Safe journey - wet and cold here in the UK!


We've had 40 degree heat here for the last two days,( quite a challenge from the insulin point of view! Both keeping it cool, and dosing!) it's going to be a bit of a shock!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> We've had 40 degree heat here for the last two days,( quite a challenge from the insulin point of view! Both keeping it cool, and dosing!) it's going to be a bit of a shock!


I've just got back from Scotland, where it was about 10 degrees!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 7.2 for me, HS for northie well done.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 7.2 for me, HS for northie well done.


Thanks Alan - first one for ages!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> We've had 40 degree heat here for the last two days,( quite a challenge from the insulin point of view! Both keeping it cool, and dosing!) it's going to be a bit of a shock!


I've been watching the weather forecast and thinking "I'm glad I'm not down south!".  Glad to hear you coped in the heat, Robin.

Morning all. 10.1 here. My drop overnight was approx 2 mmol - do I change the Lantus dose or not? (My fasting highs are due to my dinner Apidra dose being too low, so I've tweaked that dose).


----------



## Stitch147

9.2 for me today. Off for xrays on foot soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Was 5.2 at bedtime. Didn't quite dare go to sleep at that so had a couple of teaspoons of houmus (sp) 5.5 this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 today.

Nice work on the House Spesh Northerner  Cool in the Cotswolds for your return Robin 

Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to see if my leg has started to do anything useful in terms of mending and to get a new shiny plaster cast. I'm very nervous about finding out as it is still very painful, deep breath time....


----------



## khskel

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 today.
> 
> Nice work on the House Spesh Northerner  Cool in the Cotswolds for your return Robin
> 
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to see if my leg has started to do anything useful in terms of mending and to get a new shiny plaster cast. I'm very nervous about finding out as it is still very painful, deep breath time....


Fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 today.
> 
> Nice work on the House Spesh Northerner  Cool in the Cotswolds for your return Robin
> 
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to see if my leg has started to do anything useful in terms of mending and to get a new shiny plaster cast. I'm very nervous about finding out as it is still very painful, deep breath time....


Hoping for the best @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> 9.2 for me today. Off for xrays on foot soon.



All the best Stitch, I hope you get on alright


----------



## Lindarose

Good luck Flower and Stitch. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## SlowRunner

4.8 for me today. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Amigo

A late up 5.6 for me 

Good luck wth the X Ray Stitch


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 today.
> 
> Nice work on the House Spesh Northerner  Cool in the Cotswolds for your return Robin
> 
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today to see if my leg has started to do anything useful in terms of mending and to get a new shiny plaster cast. I'm very nervous about finding out as it is still very painful, deep breath time....




Massive best wishes today flower, thinking about you and a good outcome wished x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

3.5 

Hope all goes well, Flower, and Stitch too.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Good morning  House Special 5.2 for me today!


Budge up, Northerner, I'm joining you on the 5.2 step today 

...ack, I tried posting the above earlier but my pc was *so*slow....anyway, I was going to say good luck to Stitch and Flower too


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. At last, back down to earth with 5.4.

Good luck, Flower and Stitch.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Nice number Alan  Tell me please, does this rowing lark get easier? Please say yes!   (have just done my 2k for the day!)


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a house special this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Last night dreamed that I had diabetes and had to inject insulin......oh hang on....anyway 5.8 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.9 for me today (i was naughty and had chips with my dinner at the pub last night ). But Nemo and Dory are looking like 2 little puffer fish today (they are tattooed on the top of my foot!).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you SlowRunner on the House Special podium with a lovely 5.2.

I'm feeling quite deflated about my leg, no sign of any new bone or mending on the X ray as yet and one of the wounds on my heel is still a mess. I know I'm in for the long haul whether it mends or not so 6 weeks in a new plaster cast and then repeat X rays etc wasn't really a surprise. After 20 years in and out of casts I should know the score but I wanted some good news!

The hospital car park had turned into a deep lagoon when I got out about 6pm I had to wade on one leg to the taxi and hair dryer my cast when I got in. Stop raining so hard please!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. I'm sorry it's not more encouraging news, Flower. Glad you didn't drown in the carpark, though. It was horrendous up the M40 on the way back from the airport yesterday, and everything in the garden has grown about 2ft, including the lawn.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you SlowRunner on the House Special podium with a lovely 5.2.
> 
> I'm feeling quite deflated about my leg, no sign of any new bone or mending on the X ray as yet and one of the wounds on my heel is still a mess. I know I'm in for the long haul whether it mends or not so 6 weeks in a new plaster cast and then repeat X rays etc wasn't really a surprise. After 20 years in and out of casts I should know the score but I wanted some good news!
> 
> The hospital car park had turned into a deep lagoon when I got out about 6pm I had to wade on one leg to the taxi and hair dryer my cast when I got in. Stop raining so hard please!


Sorry to hear the news wasn't more positive @Flower  Different, I know, but when I broke my upper arm there was no real sign of it healing after 8 weeks, but things did start to look a bit better after 12 weeks, so I hope that your next visit brings good news  Also, when I broke my arm I had to walk a mile through deep snow to get home from the hospital as the taxi couldn't make it any closer to my house!  Blooming weather, just when you don't need it!


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that its not more positive news Flower.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. I'm sorry it's not more encouraging news, Flower. Glad you didn't drown in the carpark, though. It was horrendous up the M40 on the way back from the airport yesterday, and everything in the garden has grown about 2ft, including the lawn.


And there's me thinking you'd packed the lovely Spanish sunshine in your suitcase and taken it home with you (it's raining all over Spain today).

Sorry to hear about the lack of progress, Flower. Sending you positive healing vibes (and a canoe for your next hozzie visit!)


----------



## Amigo

So sorry to hear the news wasn't more positive flower. It does appear that us delightful D's can have a much harder time with healing in the bone, tendon, ligament department than non affected. My shoulder is still agony and had me up most of the night. The physio has mentioned that tendon damage is sometimes harder to sort in diabetics and he's aware of this as a factor 

On a positive note, I'm muchly liking being in the high 5's at the moment and am 5.9 this morning. May be a temporary blip but it's much appreciated after a night walking the floor (maybe it's the nocturnal floor trotting that's doing it!)


----------



## Pine Marten

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you SlowRunner on the House Special podium with a lovely 5.2.
> 
> I'm feeling quite deflated about my leg, no sign of any new bone or mending on the X ray as yet and one of the wounds on my heel is still a mess. I know I'm in for the long haul whether it mends or not so 6 weeks in a new plaster cast and then repeat X rays etc wasn't really a surprise. After 20 years in and out of casts I should know the score but I wanted some good news!
> 
> The hospital car park had turned into a deep lagoon when I got out about 6pm I had to wade on one leg to the taxi and hair dryer my cast when I got in. Stop raining so hard please!


Budge up, SlowRunner and Flower, I'm hopping on the 5.2 podium with you!

Sorry to hear the news, Flower - I don't have any advice re broken bones  but my sympathy anyway...


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and 6.5 today. 
Along with everyone else I'm sorry it wasn't better news yet Flower. Such a long drag for you. Next appt will be better


----------



## Alan.tnh

Northerner said:


> Nice number Alan  Tell me please, does this rowing lark get easier? Please say yes!   (have just done my 2k for the day!)


Yes,   But I have been known to tell the odd fib. as soon as it gets easier you just start chasing a better time, it's addictive.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Yes,   But I have been known to tell the odd fib. as soon as it gets easier you just start chasing a better time, it's addictive.


Haha! It's true, I missed improving my best time by a second this morning - was most annoyed!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough!> for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.3 here.

Shocking news, that poor Labour MP and her family.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.2 for me today!!! I'm missing my walking at the mo (poxy foot!)


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning, can I join in.
6.0 for me.


----------



## Robin

5.3 here, just missed an HS! Am enjoying being able to do 7.5 units of Lantus with my new Junior star half unit pen, but I must say it feels really cheap and plasticky, and it's really hard to push the plunger in, I don't know how children cope with it.


----------



## SlowRunner

Another house special for me today, I'm on a roll


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.<cough!> for me this morning


Morning  4.<cough!> for me today. There must be a sore throat going around!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning, can I join in.
> 6.0 for me.


Yes of course you can join in  Just a word of warning though, @KookyCat goes apoplectic if she sees a whole number, best to say your are midway between 5.9 and 6.1, or (like me this morning) 6.<cough> (think I got away with that one )


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Yes of course you can join in  Just a word of warning though, @KookyCat goes apoplectic if she sees a whole number, best to say your are midway between 5.9 and 6.1, or (like me this morning) 6.<cough> (think I got away with that one )


Thanks for the tip. 
Looks like you have got away with it this time


----------



## Amigo

A disgracefully late 5.6 for me but my excuse note says, 'been in terrible pain through the night because as well as a bad rotator cuff tear, Amigo now has inflamed bursitis in her shoulder' 

Consultant trying to get me in for an injection asap before I reach for the bottle (and it won't be lucozade!)


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A disgracefully late 5.6 for me but my excuse note says, 'been in terrible pain through the night because as well as a bad rotator cuff tear, Amigo now has inflamed bursitis in her shoulder'
> 
> Consultant trying to get me in for an injection asap before I reach for the bottle (and it won't be lucozade!)



 Thats not good Amigo. Hope they manage to get you sorted out soon. X


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A disgracefully late 5.6 for me but my excuse note says, 'been in terrible pain through the night because as well as a bad rotator cuff tear, Amigo now has inflamed bursitis in her shoulder'
> 
> Consultant trying to get me in for an injection asap before I reach for the bottle (and it won't be lucozade!)


Hope you can get some pain relief quickly @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry to hear you're in the wars Amigo. Having had loads of shoulder problems i know what agony they can cause and I totally sympathise and hope things improve soon xx


----------



## Pine Marten

SlowRunner said:


> Another house special for me today, I'm on a roll


Me too, oh yessss! That's 3 in a row 

Oh Amigo, I'm sorry - hope it all gets better for you soon xx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

7.2 - and I was 6.8 yesterday.  At the moment I seem to have a choice of 3.5ish or 7ish 

Hope the pain eases up soon, Amigo.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Yes of course you can join in  Just a word of warning though, @KookyCat goes apoplectic if she sees a whole number, best to say your are midway between 5.9 and 6.1, or (like me this morning) 6.<cough> (think I got away with that one )



You absolutely did not get away with that one Mr Northerner, I'm still watching.  Patty is just on my bad list at the moment so I'm refusing to pander to her paddies by giving her airtime.  I'm still keeping a list mind you!


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> A disgracefully late 5.6 for me but my excuse note says, 'been in terrible pain through the night because as well as a bad rotator cuff tear, Amigo now has inflamed bursitis in her shoulder'
> 
> Consultant trying to get me in for an injection asap before I reach for the bottle (and it won't be lucozade!)


Ouch


----------



## Alan.tnh

Northerner said:


> Haha! It's true, I missed improving my best time by a second this morning - was most annoyed!


Try dividing your 2000m time by 4 to get 500m avg. eg 2mins then row your 1st 500 at 1.58, your 2nd & 3rd at 2.00 then go for it for the final 500.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Try dividing your 2000m time by 4 to get 500m avg. eg 2mins then row your 1st 500 at 1.58, your 2nd & 3rd at 2.00 then go for it for the final 500.


Hmm...if I tried that I probably wouldn't make the final 500  My current 'record' is 8:21. I've noticed that it's my stroke rate that slows in the final 500m, probably because I'm concentrating on sucking in as much air as possible   

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 today


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day. 
5.9 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's an on the edge 3.9 for me today .


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning! A tad above 4.9 (wink wink) for me today.

Hope you had a better night, Amigo.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.6 here today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 for me


----------



## Amigo

The midnight munchies have me on 7.2 this morning so only myself to blame 

Bit better night sleep wise though. Thanks for all the supportive messages x


----------



## Robin

4.5 here. Switched back to taking my Lantus in the evening, for convenience, while I was on holiday, and looking at my Libre readout, I'm now in two minds as to whether I swap back to mid morning again now I'm home.


----------



## Pine Marten

Whoo-hoo, a nice 5.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Whoo-hoo, a nice 5.1 this morning


Fabulous!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy Saturday everyone!! I was 17.6 this morning and 19.0 after lunch. So exhausted after my first week on placement on dementia assessment ward! So so busy so apologises for not regularly posting!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!! I was 17.6 this morning and 19.0 after lunch. So exhausted after my first week on placement on dementia assessment ward! So so busy so apologises for not regularly posting!


Hopefully once you start getting your levels under better control you will have more energy Rosie  I have such admiration for the work you do, well done!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.  I think the sun might've got over it's recent attack of shyness. Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Not a good morning on the sun front here, flaming June .  Nor on the D front either I'm afraid, I had a horrid shock when I woke up 11.9 <nudge>


----------



## khskel

A bright good morning to one and all. 6.6 for me after a messed up bolus 8 last night.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 today.

The sun is being very shy here, come out wherever you are ! 
Nice work on the HS Northerner


----------



## Amigo

Can't match the HS northerner but happy with a 5.9

Making up a batch of Italian meatballs stuffed with mozzarella today...family favourite


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and a much needed lay in  followed by 6.8.


----------



## Robin

4.1 here, after a necessary lie in caused by OH who picked up a cold ( sorry, I mean man flu, of course) on the plane home ( how often that seems to happen) snotting and coughing all night and keeping me awake. Just hope he doesn't give it to me.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> 4.1 here, after a necessary lie in caused by OH who picked up a cold ( sorry, I mean man flu, of course) on the plane home ( how often that seems to happen) snotting and coughing all night and keeping me awake. Just hope he doesn't give it to me.


Were you a nurse in a past life robin. Your sympathy for man flu shines through lol


----------



## GregP

4.7 for me this morning before breakfast. Don't think the French toast was a very good choice though as I'm now up at 8.5 after 90 minutes, oops! Was delicious though, and couldn't resist authentic American Diner breakfast. Think food choices for the next week are going to be difficult as US restaurants don't understand healthy options


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 4.7 for me this morning before breakfast. Don't think the French toast was a very good choice though as I'm now up at 8.5 after 90 minutes, oops! Was delicious though, and couldn't resist authentic American Diner breakfast. Think food choices for the next week are going to be difficult as US restaurants don't understand healthy options


Hey Greg, good to hear from you  Looks like you do need to be cautious still! Just try to make sensible choices where possible, don't let it spoil your time there


----------



## GregP

Northerner said:


> Hey Greg, good to hear from you  Looks like you do need to be cautious still! Just try to make sensible choices where possible, don't let it spoil your time there



That must have been the spike as after 2 hours was back down to 5.0!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## GregP

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today


Wow, early start, I haven't even gone to bed yet over here


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> Wow, early start, I haven't even gone to bed yet over here


Blackbirds woke me! Dawn here!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 108 mg/Dl here (just trying to sneak a whole number past Kooky).

Last two days of school here - the kids'll be off their cute little faces with tiredness and excitement, so should be an interesting 2 days!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me. Blackbirds in fine song since 4:00


----------



## Flower

Morning  9.9 for me thanks to a wound on my heel needing a hospital visit on Friday. One way to solve my hypo issues.
Blackbirds were quiet here thanks to the rain! 
I'm liking the mg/Dl reading Bloden , is that a good result??


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  9.9 for me thanks to a wound on my heel needing a hospital visit on Friday. One way to solve my hypo issues.
> Blackbirds were quiet here thanks to the rain!
> I'm liking the mg/Dl reading Bloden , is that a good result??


Sorry to hear about the hospital visit Flower  Hope it got good treatment and heals well


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I've got the District nurses coming out to change the dressing and keep an eye on it so my lovely new plaster had to be opened up again. I'm a bit cross about it!


----------



## Robin

Just less than 5.1 here, (edging round Kooky, smiles nervously).
I do hope your heel behaves itself, Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, had a great weekend seeing Alice Cooper, didnt test much yesterday as I was shattered after a late night saturday, but i woke up to a spectacular 13.9 today!!!


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I've got the District nurses coming out to change the dressing and keep an eye on it so my lovely new plaster had to be opened up again. I'm a bit cross about it!


sorry to hear this Flower. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Ljc

Morning , yawn .  It's rather a dull day in my part of Kent , got more of f that lovely wet stuff too,  but it's much brighter on the D front than yesterday 5.6


----------



## Amigo

A steady 5.9 for me this morning. 

Sorry to hear about your foot problems flower.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 for me. 
Jusr a week before hols to Majorca so going to try to have a mega good week of low carb. That's the plan anyway!
Hope that blister soon heals Flower


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 4.5 today 

I had a bit of a funny turn last evening - I was thinking about starting to make dinner when I came over rather dizzy. I did a random test, which was 4.3. I also checked my blood pressure, which was a bit higher than normal but not much. The dizziness lasted a little while, Mr Marten made dinner, and I just rested on the sofa. I felt like I needed something sweet later on so by 9pm I'd had 2x toasted Hovis Sunflower with reduced sugar marmalade. Then when I tested before bed at 10.20 it was 11.1 

I've phoned the surgery and I've got an appointment for 11.50 this morning. I think it might be an inner ear balance thing, as I've had a couple of occasions this week when I've heard a low hum in one ear, and been slightly deaf. We wait and see....


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 4.5 today
> 
> I had a bit of a funny turn last evening - I was thinking about starting to make dinner when I came over rather dizzy. I did a random test, which was 4.3. I also checked my blood pressure, which was a bit higher than normal but not much. The dizziness lasted a little while, Mr Marten made dinner, and I just rested on the sofa. I felt like I needed something sweet later on so by 9pm I'd had 2x toasted Hovis Sunflower with reduced sugar marmalade. Then when I tested before bed at 10.20 it was 11.1
> 
> I've phoned the surgery and I've got an appointment for 11.50 this morning. I think it might be an inner ear balance thing, as I've had a couple of occasions this week when I've heard a low hum in one ear, and been slightly deaf. We wait and see....


Hope you can get to the bottom of it Pine Marten, and that it's easily treatable


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, 4.5 today
> 
> I had a bit of a funny turn last evening - I was thinking about starting to make dinner when I came over rather dizzy. I did a random test, which was 4.3. I also checked my blood pressure, which was a bit higher than normal but not much. The dizziness lasted a little while, Mr Marten made dinner, and I just rested on the sofa. I felt like I needed something sweet later on so by 9pm I'd had 2x toasted Hovis Sunflower with reduced sugar marmalade. Then when I tested before bed at 10.20 it was 11.1
> 
> I've phoned the surgery and I've got an appointment for 11.50 this morning. I think it might be an inner ear balance thing, as I've had a couple of occasions this week when I've heard a low hum in one ear, and been slightly deaf. We wait and see....


I hope all goes well with the GP appointment and they find and sort out your problem swiftly. I suspect an inner ear infection too 
Just a thought but I  normally start to get hypo symptoms when my meter shows I'm 4.2


----------



## Pine Marten

Thank you, @Northerner and @Ljc - I saw a very pleasant locum doc, who looked about 15, who checked my ears and eyes etc. She thought it was probably a mild touch of viral labyrinthitis, and gave me a printout of the symptoms etc (it certainly sounds like what happened last night). She asked if I'd had a cough or cold recently and I said no, but I'd been very exhausted all last week following organising a street party on the Saturday (- 'for the Queen?' she said brightly, 'I love the Queen!' -) and she thought that that might have contributed to my feeling unwell. I also showed her my latest BG results, which she thought a little on the low side - actually I've had a number of low 4s, which is quite low I suppose. My blood pressure was a little high but ok, so she was happy.

So, I'm to take it easy, rest up, and if I still get symptoms in 2-3 weeks I'm to go back and be referred to an ear, nose & throat doc.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning  9.9 for me thanks to a wound on my heel needing a hospital visit on Friday. One way to solve my hypo issues.
> Blackbirds were quiet here thanks to the rain!
> I'm liking the mg/Dl reading Bloden , is that a good result??


It's a shade less than 6.1. Good luck with the hospital visit.


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> Thank you, @Northerner and @Ljc - I saw a very pleasant locum doc, who looked about 15, who checked my ears and eyes etc. She thought it was probably a mild touch of viral labyrinthitis, and gave me a printout of the symptoms etc (it certainly sounds like what happened last night). She asked if I'd had a cough or cold recently and I said no, but I'd been very exhausted all last week following organising a street party on the Saturday (- 'for the Queen?' she said brightly, 'I love the Queen!' -) and she thought that that might have contributed to my feeling unwell. I also showed her my latest BG results, which she thought a little on the low side - actually I've had a number of low 4s, which is quite low I suppose. My blood pressure was a little high but ok, so she was happy.
> 
> So, I'm to take it easy, rest up, and if I still get symptoms in 2-3 weeks I'm to go back and be referred to an ear, nose & throat doc.



Result . I hope it clears up quickly.
It makes me laugh when told to take it easy, if only we could


----------



## Alan.tnh

a late entry of 6.5 for me,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, hope you all had a goodnights sleep.
It's 5.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning, hope you all had a goodnights sleep.
> It's 5.4 for me this morning.


Good waking numbers @Ljc  Hopefully, the good levels will be helping those tootsies heal


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today


Snap! 6.1 for me too. The sun's shining, Wales are thru to the next round, it's the last day of term today...happy first day of summer everyone.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.4 for me. Last day at work today, off to Germany for a few days back sunday.


----------



## khskel

Grrrr 7.4, at least it's down from 10.1. Pesky pre meal hypos.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me today.
Off to the retina clinic to sort out my eye operation date today then low vision clinic, whoop whoop I would rather run away and hide in a cave than go to these!!

Enjoy the start of your summer break Bloden, brilliantly done by Wales


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.2 today. 
Hope all goes well for you at clinic flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you get on ok today flower. An annoying 12.6 for me today. Just when I thought things were improving........ (update on foot in Off Subject section!)


----------



## Robin

6.9 here. Woke at 3am with slight hypo symptoms, tested, 4.7, Ok, went back to sleep, woke at 4am still feeling slightly hypo, couldn't motivate myself to get out of bed and test again, ate 2 fruit pastilles to stave off symptoms to get back to sleep. From this mornings figure, I obviously wasn't hypo. Weird!

Good luck today, Flower, you've got an awful lot on your plate at the moment.


----------



## Amigo

On the step with you at 6.2 this morning Linda


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.4 today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today.
> Off to the retina clinic to sort out my eye operation date today then low vision clinic, whoop whoop I would rather run away and hide in a cave than go to these!!
> 
> Enjoy the start of your summer break Bloden, brilliantly done by Wales


Hope everything goes well @Flower


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today.
> Off to the retina clinic to sort out my eye operation date today then low vision clinic, whoop whoop I would rather run away and hide in a cave than go to these!!
> 
> Enjoy the start of your summer break Bloden, brilliantly done by Wales


Aw, ta, Flower.  Good luck with your appointments.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Flower, I hope all went well with your appointments.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 4.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hello folks. 7.2 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.6 for me. Off to catch me plane, see you all Sunday.


----------



## Carolg

Have a good time alan


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 6.6 for me. Off to catch me plane, see you all Sunday.


Have a good time Alan!  Hope they don't send you back early if the country votes 'out'!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.2 today oops ! Still I don't usually eat breakfast so Jaffa cakes made a nice treat 

Thanks for all your best wishes yesterday, it didn't go too well but I'm back in the saddle I think. 

Have a good few days Alan


----------



## Stitch147

Have a good time Alan. An 11.6 for me today.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! Missed a couple of days but I'm back... . 3.8 on waking this morning, rapidly rising to 6.2 before breakfast. Who needs food to get your blood sugars up?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a slightly shameful 7.5 for me, I blame the slow release lentils in last nights casserole


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and I'm joining you Alan with 6.6. Enjoy your hols!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a very nice round 5 today. Bon voyage to Alan, and anyone else jetting off on hols


----------



## Amigo

A sudden naughty surge of 7 but perhaps stress related with my mum being taken to hospital again last night.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A sudden naughty surge of 7 but perhaps stress related with my mum being taken to hospital again last night.



Oh no, hope your mum is ok Amigo. X


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Oh no, hope your mum is ok Amigo. X



Thanks Stitch. It seems that I've spent most of this year so far at the hospital with both me and mum. I'd say I could do with a break but last time I said that, I got one. Literally! 
Hope your foot is starting to ease now but tendons seem to be a long job.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.2 today oops ! Still I don't usually eat breakfast so Jaffa cakes made a nice treat
> 
> Thanks for all your best wishes yesterday, it didn't go too well but I'm back in the saddle I think.
> 
> Have a good few days Alan


I really want to eat a whole pack of jaffa cakes.  If I do, will I die?


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A sudden naughty surge of 7 but perhaps stress related with my mum being taken to hospital again last night.


Oh heck, I hope your Mum is ok now


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all.
Grrr I've just woke up another hour would have been nice but hey ho.
4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning all.
> Grrr I've just woke up another hour would have been nice but hey ho.
> 4.8 for me


Sorry to hear you are having problems sleeping @Ljc  5.8 for me, this drenched morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A very annoying 15.1 here - just when I thought I'd got the basal right. Grrrrr

Hope your mum's ok, Amigo. 

Have a lovely holiday, Alan.


----------



## khskel

All things considered a pre vote 7.2 is reasonable. Have a steady day everyone


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! 5.6 this morning, though have been awake for 45 mins.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Best wishes to your mum Amigo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up, Northerner, 5.8 for me too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Trains are all up the wall today because of the weather so cant get to central london for work. So i'll just have to work from home instead today!


----------



## Annette

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Trains are all up the wall today because of the weather so cant get to central london for work. So i'll just have to work from home instead today!


Beware the call of the fridge...


----------



## Flower

Good morning   it's a 4.1 for me today after a colourful performance of the Swearing Dance at 3am with cramp under my cast


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning   it's a 4.1 for me today after a colourful performance of the Swearing Dance at 3am with cramp under my cast


Ah! I thought that was thunder, now I know better  Sorry to hear this Flower, hope you have a peaceful, relaxing day to make up for it, and get to rest your voice tonight {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SlowRunner

5.7 for me at 8am today. Didn't sleep well last night (too warm) so did a rare random night test at 4am & was 5.7 then too! Nice & level


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> 5.7 for me at 8am today. Didn't sleep well last night (too warm) so did a rare random night test at 4am & was 5.7 then too! Nice & level


That's always good to see!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. It's interesting that stress seems to have pushed me up a point since last week!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning   it's a 4.1 for me today after a colourful performance of the Swearing Dance at 3am with cramp under my cast


Is it a bit like Riverdance but less tightly choreographed?


----------



## Annette

Bloden said:


> Is it a bit like Riverdance but less tightly choreographed?


Ok, now I've got an image of the Riverdance people all wearing casts and trying to fling their legs around like they always do. That'll keep me amused for a while!


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> Is it a bit like Riverdance but less tightly choreographed?



You've got it!  Uncannily similar in many respects with an X rated sound track


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Hope your Mum is OK, @Amigo

3.9 for me this morning.  Bother, I think that's my 12th hypo this week, and I'm supposed to be trying to get it down to 5 (hypos per week)   Still, at least the 1.7 and the 1.9 were during daytime!


----------



## Amigo

Mum is a lot better thanks. Certainly better than the young woman in the ward with diabetes related complications. Frightened the life out of me!


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear your Mum is doing better @Amigo  

A Dawn Phenomenononon assisted 7.7 for me this morning, having been up since 1:30 watching the Referendum results. I was 7.0 before bed, and usually drop a little overnight, but obviously I need to sleep for that to happen!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Mum is a lot better thanks. Certainly better than the young woman in the ward with diabetes related complications. Frightened the life out of me!


That's a relief, Amigo, about your Mum.
Morning all. 7.8 for me. Woken up in the clouds today  and it's raining?!!  Boo hoo...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## Robin

4.3 here. OH kindly gave me the lurgy he picked up on the plane home, and I've spent the last couple of days with a sore throat feeling sweaty and shivery. Strange thing is, BG has been very well behaved!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo, Glad to hear your Mum is a lot better.

7.7 for me , not helped by an early morning snack whilst listening to referendum results.


----------



## Flower

Morning not a good one, 3.1 and was sick  
Good to hear your Mum is improving Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning not a good one, 3.1 and was sick
> Good to hear your Mum is improving Amigo


Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time lately Flower  Hope you feel better as the day progresses


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I haven't felt very well since I was so sick a few weeks after my operation, my appetite hasn't returned and I just don't feel me.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I haven't felt very well since I was so sick a few weeks after my operation, my appetite hasn't returned and I just don't feel me.


I'm guessing that the medications you are having to take to prevent/tackle infections aren't helping  Sounds like your Worry Eater might be putting on weight though, hoping for brighter days {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning not a good one, 3.1 and was sick
> Good to hear your Mum is improving Amigo


Gentle {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 on this momentous day


----------



## Stitch147

Hope you feel better soon Flower. 
I was at 9.2 this morning. Managed to get to central london today. Hopefully I can get home ok later!


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a 6.1 this morning after a night hypo of 2.9. Too much running & not enough food yesterday


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and its 6.1 today. Surprising really as chomped a few biscuits from the work tin during the night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Rosiecarmel

22.1 for me today. This is sadly becoming the norm for me now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.1 here.

Sorry to hear you're not feeling 100%, Flower. {[((HUGS))]}

When d'you see your doc again, Rosie?


----------



## SlowRunner

A tiny bit below 5.1 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  it's a 3.9 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 6.9 cough .


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me but a late snack probably contributed.

Hope you're feeling better today flower and hope your levels come down soon Rosie x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and may I join you with 6.9 Ljc (coughing too)


----------



## Pine Marten

A lovely house special of 5.2 for me today (5.1 yesterday) 

Love & hugs for Flower and Rosie - hope things improve soon x


----------



## Northerner

Looks like a lot of KC-inspired throat tickles here this morning...


----------



## bigheadmike

Good morning ya'll. I am being naughty and haven't tested yet. Will up date when I finally get my ass out of bed.


Ok, a surprising 4.4, I enjoyed a nibble of some sweet liquorice last night. Red and green and blue. Yummy.


----------



## Robin

6.1 here. No cough needed ( unless you count the real ones caused by my current throat lurgy). posting late because I've just done a Heathrow run with my son. Parental taxi service still in demand even though he's in his late twenties!


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 
It's all the ones for me this morning 11.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all.7.2 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 10.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.7 here - I didn't think I'd overdone the bedtime snack. Oh well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  6.5 for me this morning, after a sausage and mash induced 8.2 before bed


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me and the sun is out for now.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning. Mum finally out of hospital


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning. Mum finally out of hospital


That's good news Amigo. X


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning. Mum finally out of hospital


Good to hear @Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and 6.4 today. 
Good news Amigo


----------



## Ljc

That's good news about your Mum Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. A much better 6.6 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 5.5 here.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.3 today for me. Had visitors and good weekend. Diabetes- what -me??? Back on track today, cleared out fridge and back in line. Well that's the plan⛅️


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 9.8 for some who knows why reason 
I had a scary dream about being in a really old hospital with long dark wards and the diabetes care was to be shouted at by the staff - no sign of Florence Nightingale!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


I'm not entirely sure that increase in medication is doing the trick Stitch, you seem to be back to where you were  Do you have a follow-up appointment?


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I'm not entirely sure that increase in medication is doing the trick Stitch, you seem to be back to where you were  Do you have a follow-up appointment?



Ive been thinking the same thing! I even checked with the pharmacist to make sure the tablets that Ive been taking for my foot (Diclofenec and omeprazole) But he said that shouldnt affect my bg levels at all. I'm due my next HbA1c in october but I'm not waiting until then. Im also due to start a weight management course on the 7th july. But i'm going to see if I can get an appointment to see my gp.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Ive been thinking the same thing! I even checked with the pharmacist to make sure the tablets that Ive been taking for my foot (Diclofenec and omeprazole) But he said that shouldnt affect my bg levels at all. I'm due my next HbA1c in october but I'm not waiting until then. Im also due to start a weight management course on the 7th july. But i'm going to see if I can get an appointment to see my gp.


I think I would. I imagine that the foot isn't helping though, since you've probably had to reduce your exercise quite a lot?


----------



## Stitch147

Yep, not walking nowhere near as much, although the foot seems to be getting better. I just hope that I can get my shoes on in 2 weeks time as we are going to Ascot for the day and my trainers dont go with my dress!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and I'm joining you on the 6.7 step Northerner!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.8 this morning over here. Hope everyone has a good Monday


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning. Mum finally out of hospital


That's a relief. How's she feeling, Amigo?

A whopping 14.3 here - DP? Hormones? Who cares! The sun's shining...


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> That's a relief. How's she feeling, Amigo?
> 
> A whopping 14.3 here - DP? Hormones? Who cares! The sun's shining...



Mum is better physically than she was thanks Bloden but living on a Dementia Unit, life is never going to be a blast I'm afraid. It's lovely however and she remains content. It's me whose stressed out about it! 

A 6.3 for me after a sleep in.


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Mum is better physically than she was thanks Bloden but living on a Dementia Unit, life is never going to be a blast I'm afraid. It's lovely however and she remains content. It's me whose stressed out about it!
> 
> A 6.3 for me after a sleep in.


Well, that's good news. Her situation must be very hard on you and your family and I'm sorry to hear about it. You deserved that lie-in, I'm sure. ((Hugs))


----------



## Rosiecarmel

17,3 for me this morning and now at lunchtime I'm 21.2 before I've even eaten! My lunch is Atkins pasta with chicken so hopefully it won't push me up too high!

Was meant to go to docs today but was on an early shift (7am to 3pm) but it's my day off tomorrow so I shall be making my presence known at my GPs!!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> 17,3 for me this morning and now at lunchtime I'm 21.2 before I've even eaten! My lunch is Atkins pasta with chicken so hopefully it won't push me up too high!
> 
> Was meant to go to docs today but was on an early shift (7am to 3pm) but it's my day off tomorrow so I shall be making my presence known at my GPs!!



Id do a sit in until you get answers/meds/proper treatment. Hope all goes ok though Rosie. xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> Id do a sit in until you get answers/meds/proper treatment. Hope all goes ok though Rosie. xx



Thanks stitch! It's really hitting me now I'm working basically every hour God sends. I'm on placement til 22nd August on a very challenging short staffed dementia assessment ward and then in the one or two days off a week I get, I spend the majority of them doing shifts as a healthcare support worker. I can't afford to take time off due to feeling so crap cos of my diabetes. I will be DEMANDING help tomorrow

Why is it always harder to advocate for yourself???


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Well, that's good news. Her situation must be very hard on you and your family and I'm sorry to hear about it. You deserved that lie-in, I'm sure. ((Hugs))



That's very understanding of you so hugs back x


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks stitch! It's really hitting me now I'm working basically every hour God sends. I'm on placement til 22nd August on a very challenging short staffed dementia assessment ward and then in the one or two days off a week I get, I spend the majority of them doing shifts as a healthcare support worker. I can't afford to take time off due to feeling so crap cos of my diabetes. I will be DEMANDING help tomorrow
> 
> Why is it always harder to advocate for yourself???



You are doing a valuable job and deserve to be cared for to enable you to continue Rosie. You can advocate for yourself. Tell them in clear, unequivocal words that you're not happy or satisfied! Good luck hun x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Amigo said:


> Mum is better physically than she was thanks Bloden but living on a Dementia Unit, life is never going to be a blast I'm afraid. It's lovely however and she remains content. It's me whose stressed out about it!
> 
> A 6.3 for me after a sleep in.



On placement on a dementia assessment unit, I see first hand how hard dementia can be for families. I really hope you're getting good support from staff where she is. On the bright side, at least she appears content.

If you have any questions you think I can answer, Im only a message away


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks stitch! It's really hitting me now I'm working basically every hour God sends. I'm on placement til 22nd August on a very challenging short staffed dementia assessment ward and then in the one or two days off a week I get, I spend the majority of them doing shifts as a healthcare support worker. I can't afford to take time off due to feeling so crap cos of my diabetes. I will be DEMANDING help tomorrow
> 
> Why is it always harder to advocate for yourself???



Ive just made an appointment to go back to my gp in a couple of weeks time as my numbers still arent where they should be or where I want them to be. It certainly cant be easy for you with everything that you have going on Rosie, so lets hope they give you the treatment that you so rightly need and that you feel better soon. X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 here


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.5 for me today. Back to the dr's on the 18th July (unless any appointments come up sooner with the GP I like to see about my diabetes)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. 
We are off on hols to Majorca so will be back next week. Hope everyone keeps well and happy


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.6 today.
> We are off on hols to Majorca so will be back next week. Hope everyone keeps well and happy



have a fantastic time.


----------



## Ljc

Morning. After having to eat a pack of glucose tabs starting around 10 pm  and needing various chomps during the night , I'm quite happy only to be  > 8.9 > tug, this morning.


----------



## Robin

7.5 here, obv overdid the snack I had when my reading was too low to go to bed on.
Have a lovely time, Lindarose.


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.6 today.
> We are off on hols to Majorca so will be back next week. Hope everyone keeps well and happy


Safe journey and have a great time.


----------



## SlowRunner

5.3 this morning for me. Trialling a libre ready for my hols. Put the sensor on last night & this morning the reading is pretty much spot on with my blood test but I thought it was supposed to draw a graph? I've done 3 readings now with the sensor but nothing is showing on the daily graph at all.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.9 and 7/8ths today.

Happy holidays Lindarose from me and my friendly Worry Eater


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.6 today.
> We are off on hols to Majorca so will be back next week. Hope everyone keeps well and happy


Have a fabulous time!


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> 5.3 this morning for me. Trialling a libre ready for my hols. Put the sensor on last night & this morning the reading is pretty much spot on with my blood test but I thought it was supposed to draw a graph? I've done 3 readings now with the sensor but nothing is showing on the daily graph at all.


That's odd, I'm sure mine starts the 'Daily Graph' straight way. (The 'Daily patterns' doesnt show anything for a week.) What happens when you scan? You should get a figure at the top of the screen, and a black line on a blue background just below, showing the last eight hours, after you've swiped the sensor.


----------



## SlowRunner

Robin said:


> That's odd, I'm sure mine starts the 'Daily Graph' straight way. (The 'Daily patterns' doesnt show anything for a week.) What happens when you scan? You should get a figure at the top of the screen, and a black line on a blue background just below, showing the last eight hours, after you've swiped the sensor.


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> View attachment 1505


Did you activate the sensor last night, or only this morning? If you did it last night, you should have a graph of the overnight readings. if you only did it this morning, maybe it's not got enough time difference between the readings to show a trace yet. Maybe if it doesn't start appearing soon, call Abbott. Sounds odd to me.


----------



## SlowRunner

Robin said:


> Did you activate the sensor last night, or only this morning? If you did it last night, you should have a graph of the overnight readings. if you only did it this morning, maybe it's not got enough time difference between the readings to show a trace yet. Maybe if it doesn't start appearing soon, call Abbott. Sounds odd to me.


I activated it last night at about 8pm. I didn't wait long between attaching & activating it though, will that make a difference? The readings seem spot on, there's just no graph!


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> I activated it last night at about 8pm. I didn't wait long between attaching & activating it though, will that make a difference? The readings seem spot on, there's just no graph!


Some people find it makes a difference to the readings at first, but no, it shouldn't affect whether there's a graph or not, you should have a trace of the whole night, sounds like a malfunctioning reader.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me. Happy hols Linda and hope you get sorted Slow Runner


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> I activated it last night at about 8pm. I didn't wait long between attaching & activating it though, will that make a difference? The readings seem spot on, there's just no graph!


Just had a further thought, if you activated it last night, I assume it said, ready to start in one hour, or similar, did you then do a reading after the hour was up, or were you asleep by then? Maybe it doesn't start doing anything til you've done the first scan to get an actual reading.
However, as the morning progresses, you should now get a trace, so if not, sounds like a faulty reader.


----------



## SlowRunner

I scanned it last night before bed & twice this morning. I'll see what happens over the next couple of hours & if there's still no graph I'll give abbot a call.


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> I scanned it last night before bed & twice this morning. I'll see what happens over the next couple of hours & if there's still no graph I'll give abbot a call.


I think Abbott are quite good at talking you through problems, and diagnosing faults, and it doesn't sound like it's anything obviously stupid that you've done/not done. Good luck.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks everyone. I'll try to be good!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll try to be good!


Enjoy!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 6.9 for me.  Berlin is a great city and I would highly recommend it, if you like city breaks. Hot tho, very hot,  Hope you are all well.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, a 13.7 for me today, I was 19.3 at bedtime!!! Dr's on the 11th July, unless I can get a cancellation sooner.


----------



## Ljc

Morning All. 6.8 for me
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, a 13.7 for me today, I was 19.3 at bedtime!!! Dr's on the 11th July, unless I can get a cancellation sooner.


I hope you don't have to wait so long and  can get a cancellation appt with your preferred doctor.


----------



## Stitch147

Ljc said:


> I hope you can get a cancellation appt with your preferred doctor.



I originally had the appointment for the 18th, so its getting closer. Will check the website again soon.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I originally had the appointment for the 18th, so its getting closer. Will check the website again soon.


Hope they have a swathe of cancellations, Stitch. 

Morning folks. 4.1 here. High, low, high, low...there must be some middle ground waiting round the corner.


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a house special 5.2 on the blood glucose monitor this morning & 4.9 on the libre. Close enough... still no graph on the libre but Abbott are sending me a new reader & replacement sensor


----------



## Robin

SlowRunner said:


> I got a house special 5.2 on the blood glucose monitor this morning & 4.9 on the libre. Close enough... still no graph on the libre but Abbott are sending me a new reader & replacement sensor


Oh good, glad they're being helpful.
5.9 here.


----------



## Flower

Morning  I'll join you on the 4.1 step today Bloden.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning All, 6.9 for me.  Berlin is a great city and I would highly recommend it, if you like city breaks. Hot tho, very hot,  Hope you are all well.


Morning Alan, it's been the opposite of hot here, although there has been a lot of hot air coming from the politicians!  Berlin is definitely on my list


----------



## Pine Marten

Well, colour me smug - a very nice house special 5.2 for the third day in a row!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Well, colour me smug - a very nice house special 5.2 for the third day in a row!


Wow! Well done!  It's becoming a distant memory for me!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me which is inexplicably higher than last week. Hope it's not trying to pre-warn me of infection.

Off to see the orthopedic surgeon today about my knackered shoulder


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 for me which is inexplicably higher than last week. Hope it's not trying to pre-warn me of infection.
> 
> Off to see the orthopedic surgeon today about my knackered shoulder



Hope your appointment goes well Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.7 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.4 for me. I think some of the need to drive carbs finally got through


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 for me which is inexplicably higher than last week. Hope it's not trying to pre-warn me of infection.
> 
> Off to see the orthopedic surgeon today about my knackered shoulder


Amigo, Hope your appointment goes well today.  I also hope it's not an infection brewing.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.2 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 13.5. Not feeling very well at all and had to do several corrections yesterday.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning 13.5. Not feeling very well at all and had to do several corrections yesterday.



Hope you feel better soon AJ. XX

A 12.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

5.9999 recurring, fo me this morning.
Sorry to hear you're not well, AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch and Robin. Sorry to see that your levels are high Stitch.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Thank you Stitch and Robin. Sorry to see that your levels are high Stitch.



Back to the Dr's on the 11th.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Back to the Dr's on the 11th.


I so hope that they give you what you need to get your levels down xx


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.1 today for me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Had the steroid injection into my shoulder yesterday....I said to him 'that's not a needle, it's a spear!'


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me. Had the steroid injection into my shoulder yesterday....I said to him 'that's not a needle, it's a spear!'


Ha! I remember when I had to have an anti-sickness injection - of course I thought 'I've had thousands of injections, they don't bother me!' - but the needle seemed to go on forever!  You forget that insulin injections are pretty much 'toy' injections compared to ones for other purposes!  Hope it has the desired effect for you


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Ha! I remember when I had to have an anti-sickness injection - of course I thought 'I've had thousands of injections, they don't bother me!' - but the needle seemed to go on forever!  You forget that insulin injections are pretty much 'toy' injections compared to ones for other purposes!  Hope it has the desired effect for you



I certainly hope so northerner because he said it can't be operated on due to a number of reasons but this won't be the last of the injections.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. Im on a late shift today (1:30-9-30) so had a well deserved lie in until 10:30 this morning! I was 17.3 this morning which is surprisingly low for me actually


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone. Im on a late shift today (1:30-9-30) so had a well deserved lie in until 10:30 this morning! I was 17.3 this morning which is surprisingly low for me actually


I'm hoping you can start knocking ten off that number before too long Rosie!  Hope your day goes well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9+ for me today


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 4.7 After needing to have a munch around 1am.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here...thank you, Lantus - I was high as a kite at bedtime after an evening out with the girls!
Hope that injection un-knackered your shoulder, Amigo.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 6.6 For me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning, 4.9 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  8.9 today.


----------



## SlowRunner

I got a 5.3 this morning & am feeling good . Have a fab day everyone


----------



## bigheadmike

Good morning all. I had a 7.6 this morning but feel a little shaky. Maybe I had a hypo last night?? I shall keep my eye on it today.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> Good morning all. I had a 7.6 this morning but feel a little shaky. Maybe I had a hypo last night?? I shall keep my eye on it today.


Hope the day goes well Mike


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me today and hopefully the steroid injection is starting to ease the pain in my shoulder.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me today and hopefully the steroid injection is starting to ease the pain in my shoulder.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone



Fingers crossed for you Amigo.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me today and hopefully the steroid injection is starting to ease the pain in my shoulder.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


I hope they work for you.
You have my sympathy I only have frozen shoulders and that's bad enough.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> I hope they work for you.
> You have my sympathy I only have frozen shoulders and that's bad enough.



Frozen shoulders are agony Ljc and badly restrict movement. They are very much implicated with diabetes and my physio was concerned that my shoulder had developed that too. Hope you can get some relief because it's a long process apparently when we have diabetes.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I forgot to do a morning test but my lunch time number is 23.1. My lunch is a ham and cheese sandwich on burgen bread with two oranges! Hopefully it won't push me any higher!! Hope you're all enjoying your Friday.. It means nothing to me since I'm working all weekend lol!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Frozen shoulders are agony Ljc and badly restrict movement. They are very much implicated with diabetes and my physio was concerned that my shoulder had developed that too. Hope you can get some relief because it's a long process apparently when we have diabetes.


Thanks.  The injections help me a lot. 
I'm an old hand with this dozen shoulder lark 4 or 5 times now 
I do hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a lowish 4.7 today.

All the best to Ljc and Amigo, and anyone else with frozen or painful bits xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 18.3!!! I did have champagne cocktails last night but kept bolusing for them.  I was 18.1 before bed and had a correction plus a 6 hour extended bolus to cover food!! Oh well I think that I'm going back to bed, I'm clearly out of practice with cocktail drinking  But it was my 13 year living together Anniversary with M.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 18.3!!! I did have champagne cocktails last night but kept bolusing for them.  I was 18.1 before bed and had a correction plus a 6 hour extended bolus to cover food!! Oh well I think that I'm going back to bed, I'm clearly out of practice with cocktail drinking  But it was my 13 year living together Anniversary with M.


Many congratulations!  Hope you manage to get some rest and wake again to a better number  Once every 13 years is OK as long as you enjoyed yourself, and it sounds like you did!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I was 15.2 this morning. On my way to work on a Saturday morning zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning , Sun is out  bet it does a disappearing act behind a huge rain cloud when Wimbledon starts today, not that I like tennis , I just hate the weather we often get over this two weeks.
I'd better stop waffling and get to the point , 5.7 for me.


----------



## SlowRunner

5.1 here today


----------



## khskel

Raining already and a 6.1 for me


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Many congratulations!  Hope you manage to get some rest and wake again to a better number  Once every 13 years is OK as long as you enjoyed yourself, and it sounds like you did!


Thank you Alan. I had a lovely snooze when I went back to bed and woke up with a 7.0. I am feeling a little fragile


----------



## Amigo

And a 7 for me today. Feeling as lack lustre as the boring figure I'm afraid.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> And a 7 for me today. Feeling as lack lustre as the boring figure I'm afraid.


Hope you perk up as the day progresses!


----------



## Robin

And a 6.8 here, suddenly realised I forgot to post earlier, I haven't just got out of bed, honest!


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 5.4
An early breakfast methinks , I'm ravenous


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Step 1 in my kick up the bum time. 

9.1 for me this morning, but after a cup of coffee. (15.1) last night. Off to empty my cupboards !!


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.7 here. Whisper it not in Babylon, it's not actually raining!


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Step 1 in my kick up the bum time.
> 
> 9.1 for me this morning, but after a cup of coffee. (15.1) last night. Off to empty my cupboards !!



I sympathise Carol having had a 'I can't possibly be diabetic day' yesterday! So I'll kick your bum if you'll reciprocate. 
Lucky to escape with a 7.4 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I sympathise Carol having had a 'I can't possibly be diabetic day' yesterday! So I'll kick your bum if you'll reciprocate.
> Lucky to escape with a 7.4 this morning.


Thanks amigo, I have had a lot of those days so well deserved kicks. Here's a gentle one back to you- I like the quote


----------



## SlowRunner

Oops, forgot to post this morning! 4.9 before breakfast & 4.3 before lunch - bouncing along the bottom range quite nicely today. Keeping an eye on it though, I've not been this low for a while!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Even though I went out drinking last night, my sugar levels have been well behaved today. Well, by that I mean around 11/12! I even accidentally drank two glasses of coke thinking it was diet!! Typical this happens just before my meeting with my DSN lol!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Even though I went out drinking last night, my sugar levels have been well behaved today. Well, by that I mean around 11/12! I even accidentally drank two glasses of coke thinking it was diet!! Typical this happens just before my meeting with my DSN lol!


Is that today Rosie? Don't forget to stand firm, I hope it goes well! 

6.7 for me this morning, not bad as I was 8.2 before bed


----------



## Bloden

Good luck with the DSN, Rosie. 

Morning all. 6.6 here after a restless night. Off to Santander to get the ferry to Blighty today...can't wait to see my family!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

It is! It's at 2pm today and I've woken up on the wrong side of the bed today so she better not piss me off lol! I normally just agree with her on everything cos I don't like arguing but I'm not in a good mood today nd I've had enough of being messed around with my health! Anyway I'm back up at 18.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> It is! It's at 2pm today and I've woken up on the wrong side of the bed today so she better not piss me off lol! I normally just agree with her on everything cos I don't like arguing but I'm not in a good mood today nd I've had enough of being messed around with my health! Anyway I'm back up at 18.3 this morning


Stress to her that NONE of the Type 2 medications have worked for you and you have done everything you can regarding reducing your carbs and exercising more. Really let her know how you have been feeling - I know you are the type of person to just keep going, trying your best and working hard, and not complaining, but this needs sorting!


----------



## khskel

A post gardening day 4.9for me Good luck with the DSN Rosie


----------



## Carolg

Good luck rosie


----------



## Carolg

6.9 for me this morning. All prepared for work, healthy snacks and all.have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. A glass of red wine last night always banishes the DP.
Good luck today, Rosie.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 6.1 cough. 
Rosie, good luck for today


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck Rosie, keep us posted.
Morning all. Im somewhere between 11.9 and 12.1 this morning. Back to Dr's next monday morning.


----------



## Amigo

The talking to I gave myself yesterday must have had some effect...a 5.7 this morning! 

Give 'em hell Rosie!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Give 'em hell Rosie!


Rosie,  I heartily agree give em hell its your health they are messing with.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thank you everyone! @Northerner is right, I don't like complaining and I just normally get on with things but enough is definitely enough now. I want a proper timeline. Just left work now to go to my appointment at 2 so will probably post a new thread once I've been!


----------



## Ljc

Morning all., I'm up with the larks again this morning .
A nice bright 5.7 for me though.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## khskel

Snap @Northener 6.5 for me too


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.9 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.1 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 13.8 for me today. The lowest reading ive ad over the past couple of weeks was an 8.7 and that was sunday after doing just over 2 hours of gardening, including cutting the grass.  Roll on next monday when I next see my gp.


----------



## Robin

Snap, AJ, 4.1 here! Dawn, where have you gone?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Robin my 4.1 twin


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all .6.2 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 6.4 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 15.2 for me this morning, I was at 10.5 before I went to bed.


----------



## Robin

3.1 here. Gardening hypo! Delayed reaction, I mean, I wasn't gardening at 3am!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  
7.1 my first reading after a week away from it all. Had a lovely holiday, indulged but now I'm back and finding my determination again. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning all

I signed up to this site yesterday so here goes...

11.5 this morning after a 17.2 before going to bed last night. 11.5 is the lowest I've been since being put on Humulin (one other 11.9 the rest have been 12 - 14+)

Talking of gardening ...when, on a Sunday afternoon during late Autumn and Winter months I'm out cutting and chopping wood for the fire, my levels plummet to _'argumentative & confused shaky time'_ (not good when you're handling an axe!) I reckon it has something to do with bending as I've noticed the same effect when I'm gardening (but nothing strenuous).


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 15.2 for me this morning, I was at 10.5 before I went to bed.


Roll on Monday!


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I signed up to this site yesterday so here goes...
> 
> 11.5 this morning after a 17.2 before going to bed last night. 11.5 is the lowest I've been since being put on Humulin (one other 11.9 the rest have been 12 - 14+)
> 
> Talking of gardening ...when, on a Sunday afternoon during late Autumn and Winter months I'm out cutting and chopping wood for the fire, my levels plummet to _'argumentative & confused shaky time'_ (not good when you're handling an axe!) I reckon it has something to do with bending as I've noticed the same effect when I'm gardening (but nothing strenuous).


Gardening is an almost dead cert for a hypo with me. I have read that certain types of activity that you are not used to performing regularly can place extra demands on your need for energy. Thus, I can happily run for miles because I have been doing that for 33 years, but gardening only happens for me when the weeds are taking over, and rather than being the delicate pruning of a couple of rose bushes and thinning out some blooms, it's usually a feverish demolition of swathes of bindweed and brambles! 

Always worth testing when you feel 'argumentative and shaky', @Jonsi - might not be a true hypo (below 4.0), but it will help you understand your levels and how they are reflected in how you feel


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> 7.1 my first reading after a week away from it all. Had a lovely holiday, indulged but now I'm back and finding my determination again.
> Hope everyone is well


Not bad at all @Lindarose !  Glad to hear you have had a lovely time!


----------



## Amigo

A 5.7 for me...loving these high fives! 

Glad you had a lovely holiday Linda. Big welcome Jonsi, hope you get your levels down soon.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.1 for me today


----------



## Annette

Jonsi said:


> I reckon it has something to do with bending as I've noticed the same effect when I'm gardening (but nothing strenuous).


I reckon you're onto something there Jonsi - my OH swears that my gardening hypos (regular, despite attempted precautionary measures) are caused by my bending down - and I garden regularly! I guess different muscles use up different amounts of energy, whether used regularly or not, and if you use those particular muscles, you'll go lower than if you dont. Another case in point - walking (which I do regularly) makes my bgs drop, even a sedate wander round the village, but cycling (less regularly) has much less effect.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Im putting myself in the naughty step this morning, after illicit  2am munchies I'm 10 .6 

@Jonsi  Welcome


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Im putting myself in the naughty step this morning, after illicit  2am munchies I'm 10 .6


Oops! At least you know why, it's the high levels that don't have an apparent reason that are the problem ones


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! Been a while since I've done a waking BG so here it is. 4.9.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 15.4 for me today. I'm not in the office today as I'm starting on the weight management course that my Dr has referred me to. Will update when I get home.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all, 5.9 for me.off the naughty step so hope it's nice and cosy ljc


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 3.1 here. Gardening hypo! Delayed reaction, I mean, I wasn't gardening at 3am!


Whatever rocks your boat, Robin! 

Morning from autumnal Wales. 5.5 here and a hypo hangover. Getting the eye drops, etc. this morning, so I should be grateful it's a dull day...but July, seriously?!

Glad to hear you had a nice holiday, LindaRose.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Worked yest evening and resisted biscuit tin!


----------



## Robin

7.5 here! May have forgotten yesterday's Lantus, I thought at the time, did I, didn't I? The phone went just at the wrong moment.
The weather in Wales is in mourning for the football, Bloden. Good luck with the eyes.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 15.4 for me today. I'm not in the office today as I'm starting on the weight management course that my Dr has referred me to. Will update when I get home.


Hope it goes well


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 7.5 here! May have forgotten yesterday's Lantus, I thought at the time, did I, didn't I? The phone went just at the wrong moment.
> The weather in Wales is in mourning for the football, Bloden. Good luck with the eyes.


You're right, Robin, boo hoo hoo.  I thought the interview with Bale immed after was excellent - football is full of mega-egos (zzzzzz) but the Welsh squad obviously enjoyed every minute of their adventure playing as a proper team. It left me with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.6 for me 

Hope it goes well today Stitch


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning all

a 9.9 for me this morning which I'm thrilled about as my morning average over the last month has been 15+ (mind you, my food intake yesterday was a *lot* less than usual)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning! I've only been awake an hour. I slept for 12 hours. Clearly I definitely needed it!! 17.7 upon waking  and called the doctors. My GP is gonna ring me some time this afternoon and I'm HOPING he'll ask me to come down to the surgery. Either way, he's ringing me today


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning! I've only been awake an hour. I slept for 12 hours. Clearly I definitely needed it!! 17.7 upon waking  and called the doctors. My GP is gonna ring me some time this afternoon and I'm HOPING he'll ask me to come down to the surgery. Either way, he's ringing me today


It's time they started doing something Rosie!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 after a rapid onset pre bed hypo. Expected to be much higher this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today too. My meter is stuck - yesterdays' readings were 5.9, 5.9, 5.7, 5.9


----------



## Carolg

Morning all from rainy leven. 7.7 for me today, thank goodness it's friday


----------



## Robin

3.8 here, more gardening yesterday evening.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.9 here.  OMG, the weather! It's official - South Wales has skipped summer and gone straight to autumn...


----------



## Jonsi

a sad 11.4 this morning  ...probably the 4 small potatoes I had to eat last night. Weatherwise it's the same up here in North Wales too Bloden


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> a sad 11.4 this morning  ...probably the 4 small potatoes I had to eat last night. Weatherwise it's the same up here in North Wales too Bloden


Did you take a reading before bed Jonsi? Sometimes helpful to know whether you have gone up or down (or stayed about the same!) overnight 

Very gloomy down here in Southampton too


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone . Was 5.9 when I went to bed woke up to 7.1 oops ,this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

reading at 23:10 was 18.2 . this has been usual since before last Christmas


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 11.1 combination of carb guessing a Chinese takeaway and urging on the side of caution because I wasn't in the mood to risk a hypo - I might add that I don't usually try to avoid hypos but yesterday was just too stressful.


----------



## Amigo

A nice 5.6 for me. I'm liking this 

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning (just!)  and 6.9 today. 
Great to read some positive news after such a long battle Rosie!


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 5.6 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.9 and I feel shaky. Laying in a hotel room because I couldn't face train trip home after Moorfields appointment as it was 7.30 by the time we got to Euston and couldn't find anything to eat. I've never booked into a hotel before with no luggage! Fortunately Mark was able to get toothbrushes and toothpaste from the shop across the road! I'd rather be home in my squishy bed.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning 5.9 and I feel shaky. Laying in a hotel room because I couldn't face train trip home after Moorfields appointment as it was 7.30 by the time we got to Euston and couldn't find anything to eat. I've never booked into a hotel before with no luggage! Fortunately Mark was able to get toothbrushes and toothpaste from the shop across the road! I'd rather be home in my squishy bed.


Aw  Hope you feel better soon Amanda, and have a nice sleep tonight in your own bed  

5.8 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## khskel

After a hypo fighting evening and a pre bed 10.9 a 5.9 is fine by me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today. 
Sorry you're going through such a tough time Amanda. Life's certainly throwing some rubbish your way. Hope you're soon back to home comforts.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here. Off to deepest, darkest Ceredigion for a tiny family get together - we couldn't have picked a worse day, weather-wise!

Hope you feel a bit better once you get home, AJ.


----------



## Robin

3.9 here. Gardening + Glass of wine = no DP.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 3.9 here. Gardening + Glass of wine = no DP.


I bet you won't find that statement in any diabetes textbook!


----------



## Flower

Morning   5.1 this rainy morning.

Was that your tip in '100 things I wish I'd known about diabetes' @Robin? 

Have an enjoyable tiny family reunion in Autumnal Wales Bloden!


----------



## Amigo

6.4 this morning

Sending supportive cyber hugs AJ


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Rainy start and 7.3 for me today


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning   5.1 this rainy morning.
> 
> Was that your tip in '100 things I wish I'd known about diabetes' @Robin?
> 
> Have an enjoyable tiny family reunion in Autumnal Wales Bloden!


Ha! No, I didn't think of it at the time, maybe it should have been!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. Well after I posted my last message on here I managed to get another three hours sleep which helped. I then decided it was a shame to waste being in London so we took the buses to Borough Market which we were meant to do yesterday if the Moorfields visit hadn't been so long. Borough Market was brilliant and it is true, you can wander round with a glass of bubbly  Mark read all of the signs out to me that I couldn't read and we only bought some mustard. Some of the breads look gorgeous!! We then went to St Pancras for lunch at Searcy's so the credit card is well and truly broken. Then at 5.30 this afternoon me and my bed snuggled up together in happy contentment  only problem is that I was meant to spend today washing, ironing and backing because we're going to Cleethorpes in the morning! Ooops


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone. Well after I posted my last message on here I managed to get another three hours sleep which helped. I then decided it was a shame to waste being in London so we took the buses to Borough Market which we were meant to do yesterday if the Moorfields visit hadn't been so long. Borough Market was brilliant and it is true, you can wander round with a glass of bubbly  Mark read all of the signs out to me that I couldn't read and we only bought some mustard. Some of the breads look gorgeous!! We then went to St Pancras for lunch at Searcy's so the credit card is well and truly broken. Then at 5.30 this afternoon me and my bed snuggled up together in happy contentment  only problem is that I was meant to spend today washing, ironing and backing because we're going to Cleethorpes in the morning! Ooops


You deserved a good day after your appointment!  Hope the sun shines in Cleethorpes for you 

6.2 for me today, looking very gloomy out there...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Sunny and calm here. 8.3 for me after comfort eating last night, doing on-line study course till wee sma hours. Grrr


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, not been about for the past couple of days as I've been a busy bee. Day at Ascot with friends on friday, then a girly shopping day with my bestie yesterday. Anyway 13.1 for me today. Dr's tomorrow morning.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, not been about for the past couple of days as I've been a busy bee. Day at Ascot with friends on friday, then a girly shopping day with my bestie yesterday. Anyway 13.1 for me today. Dr's tomorrow morning.


Good luck at  docs


----------



## Lindarose

Yes Stitch Hope your spot goes well tomorrow and you get help to lower your BGs.


----------



## Ljc

I'm back on the naughty step this morning with 9.7 ,had a bit of a scoff in the early hours and being half asleep didn't give myself enough juice for two slices of wholemeal and some yummy peanut butter


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A house special for me. Ratios seem to have changed virtually over night and I think I'm getting the measure of them. Good luck tomorrow Stitch


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning   5.1 this rainy morning.
> Have an enjoyable tiny family reunion in Autumnal Wales Bloden!


Thanks, Flower. It was wetter than wet, but we had a lot of fun!

Morning all. 6.1 for me. My diabetes is 8 today! Happy dia-versary to me...

Good luck tomoz, Stitch.


----------



## AJLang

Happy Diaversary Bloden


----------



## Flower

Morning  it's a 5.1 today. Come on sun for goodness sake!

Happy 8th diaversary to you Bloden


----------



## AJLang

4.6 for me this morning. Want to cry because I've got the same pain as I had when I had an infection three weeks ago. I tested with some dipstick strips that I bought then and there is a a high amount protein. Spoke to the GP on the phone and the GP has sorted a prescription for antibiotics which make me feel awful. Want to cry because I feel lousy and I'm just about to go to Cleethorpes for some much needed holiday and to see mum and dad. Didn't need this after the latest eye problems.


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks and thankfully my choccie fest has settled at a plump, kooky annoying 6 this morning.

Thinking of you for your appt tomorrow Stitch, happy diaversary Bloden and AJ...get those antib's started and go and have a lovely break in Cleethorpes. A hug from mum and dad will put the world to rights.


----------



## Carolg

Talk about a yuk and weird morning. As above BG 8.3 when I woke, then had porridge at around 8 am. Half hour later felt sicky, shakeys etc and had the "stuff the carbs in" feeling, which of course  I did, and lay down for a bit.After 9, checked in at 13.1and just now 13.7 and feeling better but left with headache. Up and at it and drinking plenty water. 

Have only felt like this if levels are in low 4's


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 4.6 for me this morning. Want to cry because I've got the same pain as I had when I had an infection three weeks ago. I tested with some dipstick strips that I bought then and there is a a high amount protein. Spoke to the GP on the phone and the GP has sorted a prescription for antibiotics which make me feel awful. Want to cry because I feel lousy and I'm just about to go to Cleethorpes for some much needed holiday and to see mum and dad. Didn't need this after the latest eye problems.


Hope you feel better soon, and enjoy your break


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 4.6 for me this morning. Want to cry because I've got the same pain as I had when I had an infection three weeks ago. I tested with some dipstick strips that I bought then and there is a a high amount protein. Spoke to the GP on the phone and the GP has sorted a prescription for antibiotics which make me feel awful. Want to cry because I feel lousy and I'm just about to go to Cleethorpes for some much needed holiday and to see mum and dad. Didn't need this after the latest eye problems.


Sorry I was having a wee whinge-I haven't really got anything to moan about when I read your post.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Flower. It was wetter than wet, but we had a lot of fun!
> 
> Morning all. 6.1 for me. My diabetes is 8 today! Happy dia-versary to me...
> 
> Good luck tomoz, Stitch.


Happy Diaversary @Bloden - your diabetes is a month younger than mine!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

13.3 for me this morning after a few(!) glasses of prosecco last night. Feel like I deserved it! After spag bol last night, the prosecco made sure my levels didnt go too high


----------



## Rosiecarmel

AJLang said:


> 4.6 for me this morning. Want to cry because I've got the same pain as I had when I had an infection three weeks ago. I tested with some dipstick strips that I bought then and there is a a high amount protein. Spoke to the GP on the phone and the GP has sorted a prescription for antibiotics which make me feel awful. Want to cry because I feel lousy and I'm just about to go to Cleethorpes for some much needed holiday and to see mum and dad. Didn't need this after the latest eye problems.



So sorry to hear about this AJ  sending my love and positive vibes xxxx


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Happy Diaversary @Bloden - your diabetes is a month younger than mine!


Thanks for the happy dia-wishes everyone...going for lunch with some chums.
I hope a little break cheers you up, AJ.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. Can't believe my levels this morning 6.5 I expected to be so much higher after my lows  last night


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 4.6 for me this morning. Want to cry because I've got the same pain as I had when I had an infection three weeks ago. I tested with some dipstick strips that I bought then and there is a a high amount protein. Spoke to the GP on the phone and the GP has sorted a prescription for antibiotics which make me feel awful. Want to cry because I feel lousy and I'm just about to go to Cleethorpes for some much needed holiday and to see mum and dad. Didn't need this after the latest eye problems.


Sorry to hear about the infection and that the Anti Bs make you feel so rough.
hope you're better soon so you can enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 11.4 for me today. Drs at 9.30.
Hope you feel better today AJ. X


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 11.4 for me today. Drs at 9.30.
> Hope you feel better today AJ. X


Hope it goes well Stitch!


----------



## khskel

Monday already? 6.7 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and sorry Kooky it's a 7.0 today. 
Glad you've woken to a good result after last night Ljc. 
And  good luck at Drs today Stitch.


----------



## Robin

5.4 here. Got rained off the gardening yesterday evening,
Good luck today Stitch,


----------



## Jonsi

9.2 this morning, which is the third day in a row under 10! I even managed a 5.6 before my evening meal followed by an 8.8 before going to bed. Getting there...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.1 for me this morning. Good luck today, Stitch.


----------



## Flower

Morning  3.9 to start the week off.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. Can't believe my levels this morning 6.5 I expected to be so much higher after my lows  last night


Snap, LjC! Morning all. Rooting for you, Stitch.


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> 9.2 this morning, which is the third day in a row under 10! I even managed a 5.6 before my evening meal followed by an 8.8 before going to bed. Getting there...


Nice work, Jonsi.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 11.4 for me today. Drs at 9.30.
> Hope you feel better today AJ. X



Good luck at the docs stitch X


I'm 16.6 this morning. Seeing consultant today! Is it weird that I'm excited for a hospital appointment lol!


----------



## Amigo

Good luck with appointments Rosie and Stitch and hope you feel better soon AJ x


----------



## Ljc

Good luck Stitch.
Rosie, I trust they are going to open up a whole new world of much lower BGs for you.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.4 today.

Hope it went well this morning, Stitch - good luck, Rosie, and I hope things get better, AJ xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning a real 6.1 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 here. That strange thing is in the sky again


----------



## Ljc

The sky is normal here


----------



## Rosiecarmel

15.3 for me today! First day of my Humulin being upped to 14u so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Hovering between 13.9 and 14.1 this morning.  
First day on new meds so fingers crossed.


----------



## Robin

5.3 here. Happened to wake at 2.30 am, so took the opportunity to test, 5.1 then. That's an average HS!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Special! And not only is there a ball in the sky, but the sky is BLUE of all things - should I be worried?!

Hope the new meds make a difference, Rosie and Stitch.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Special! And not only is there a ball in the sky, but the sky is BLUE of all things - should I be worried?!
> 
> Hope the new meds make a difference, Rosie and Stitch.



I dare say it's even.... Not cold!


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> I dare say it's even.... Not cold!


Shhhh, you'll jinx us and we'll be straight back to 'Autumn in July' weather.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Shhhh, you'll jinx us and we'll be straight back to 'Autumn in July' weather.


Don't worry, normal service here, cold and the sky is uniformly grey.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone I haven't tested yet but Libre is showing 3.7 after a major cannula failure yesterday afternoon. Just had a lovely night's sleep after being ill the night before. Feeling very relaxed in Cleethorpes with Mark and spending some good time with Mum checking out the local wine places. I'm feeling very chilled. Have a great day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Rosie and Stitch. Xx


----------



## Flower

Morning  4.1 for me.

It's pouring with rain here, what is this blue sky and sun of which you speak?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. Bit higher than it has been and last night I took 2 Nytol herbal tablets to help me sleep. It says they contain 'liquid glucose' which has made me wonder? 

Glad you're feeling more chilled AJ


----------



## Jonsi

good morning all ...another below 10 for me today ...*9.2*!  I was naughty last night and had some pieces of a Toffee crisp whilst watching TV  _(I'd arrived home and was a bit low after a business trip - was 10.7 before bed)._
_Cloudy sky here with patches of grey_


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and woke up to a 7.0 after a night shift. Oops
It's clouding over here ready to rain It's my youngest sons 17th today and we're doing a bbq later Looks like it will be under umbrellas!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and woke up to a 7.0 after a night shift. Oops
> It's clouding over here ready to rain It's my youngest sons 17th today and we're doing a bbq later Looks like it will be under umbrellas!


Happy birthday to your son!  Will Stephen Fry be coming to the BBQ?


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha He's invited of course!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me, off to get my toes tickled this morning 

The podiatrist who tickled my toes
Didn’t do it because it was fun.
She did it because it was part of her job
To ensure that I keep every one!

The podiatrist who played with my feet
Didn’t do it to give me a thrill.
She did it to keep each appendage complete,
For I want to have TWO boots to fill!

The podiatrist who pressed on my foot
Didn’t do it to cause me alarm.
She did it to test that each pulse was correct,
In order to keep me from harm.

The podiatrist who said ‘Close your eyes’
Didn’t do it, whilst wielding a pin,
Intending to give me a birthday surprise,
But to say where the pin had gone in!

So I’m thankful to her for her skill,
And the attention she paid to my feet –
Let’s make it quite clear, for at least once a year,
The tickling of feet is a treat!


----------



## Ljc

Morning . It's rather grey here this morning .
A not so happy 8.1 today.


----------



## khskel

Almost 6.1 for me. Morning all.


----------



## Carolg

Lovely day today. 11.3 for me- dietary indiscretion last night but feeling generally not well since Sunday.touch wood a bit better this morning. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning  4.1 for me.
> 
> It's pouring with rain here, what is this blue sky and sun of which you speak?


Sorry, we've commandeered it!

Morning all. 4.4 here.


----------



## Robin

5.2 here. Love my Libre, I put a sensor on yesterday, activated it first thing this morning, and the first reading it gave me was a HS.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 12.5 for me today. Love the poem Northerner and hope the foot prodding sessions goes well.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and pleased with 6.5. Ate barbie with no rolls but enjoyed the cake!
Hope you perk up soon Carolg xx


----------



## Jonsi

Morning all ...a lovely blue sky here with some fluffy white things floating around and a big, round shiny thing.
Twas a 10.2 for me at 06:00 this morning but I feel quite 'trembly' _(might be to do with something else that I'm on meds for - all too easy to blame the diabetes innit?)_
Hope you all have a good day.

Jonsi


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> _Intending to give me a *birthday *surprise,
> But to say where the pin had gone in! _



Birthday Northerner???

*Happy birthday *


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all, back after a week away & some not-so-good readings! Pleased to report I'm a reasonably sensible 5.8 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Have we missed your birthday northerner? If so have a very happy, foot tickling one! 

A 6.2 for me and like carol, have been feeling icky for days! Urghh!


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Birthday Northerner???
> 
> *Happy birthday *





Amigo said:


> Have we missed your birthday northerner? If so have a very happy, foot tickling one!
> 
> A 6.2 for me and like carol, have been feeling icky for days! Urghh!


No, not until October - it just fitted in the poem when I wrote it!  But thanks anyway!


----------



## AJLang

I'm very late with posting. 7.2 for me. Northerner's birthday is in the bestest birthday month for birthdays....just like me and Susie (who is still celebrating at Rainbow Bridge)


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 8.8 today I have a horrid uti


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Between 4.9 & 5.1 this morning.  Looks like I survived the trifle with no lasting affects.


----------



## khskel

6.6 for me. I hope you are on antibiotics @Ljc and it clears up soon.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you feel better soon ljc. 6.2 for me, so hopefully what's been growling around me is lessening. Still got that hungry growls feeling all the time. Most unpleasant.have a nice day all


----------



## Stitch147

13.6 for me this morning. Hope you feel better soon Ljc. Off to my weight management course today, where I'll be learning about the eatwell plate and how eating 7 portions of starchy carbs a day will help with my weight and diabetes! This should be interesting.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> 13.6 for me this morning. Hope you feel better soon Ljc. Off to my weight management course today, where I'll be learning about the eatwell plate and how eating 7 portions of starchy carbs a day will help with my weight and diabetes! This should be interesting.


If I hear sniggers and guffaws coming through the ether  later on I'll know why lol.
I suspect you'll ne doing a lot of counting to ten.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better soon ljc. 6.2 for me, so hopefully what's been growling around me is lessening. Still got that hungry growls feeling all the time. Most unpleasant.have a nice day all


Thanks. I hope You'll be better soon too


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> 6.6 for me. I hope you are on antibiotics @Ljc and it clears up soon.


thanks, I have anti bs


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.8 here - my fault, I didn't fancy another night of 'how low can you go?' like Tuesday night. 

Hope all you sick bunnies are feeling better soon.

Try not to LOL today, Stitch. I hope at least some of what they say is useful!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Think I might have to join in with the sick people  Don't actually feel poorly, but the indications are that my body is fighting something - levels were elevated yesterday despite extra insulin, and feel very weary - have just had 10 hours sleep!  Woke to a 7.3 this morning, which is high for me 

Hope everyone is feeling much better before the weekend!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Think I might have to join in with the sick people  Don't actually feel poorly, but the indications are that my body is fighting something - levels were elevated yesterday despite extra insulin, and feel very weary - have just had 10 hours sleep!  Woke to a 7.3 this morning, which is high for me
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling much better before the weekend!



You're all reacting to the sunshine - it's a warped version of S.A.D.


----------



## Robin

4.9 today. Sun is out here, but I expect it'll go away soon, like it did yesterday.
Oooh, Northie, hope you're not brewing anything up. There's been a nasty Lurgy going round our village, I blame the weather.


----------



## Jonsi

Had my lowest morning result of *8.6* since starting on the Humulin-I  ... Well chuffed!  A bit of a change to the regular upper teens which I had been scoring.
I see the practice DN tomorrow afternoon for a mini-review. My feeling carp (_anag_) and 'trembly' is down to the other thing (the _other_ D word).


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> Had my lowest morning result of *8.6* since starting on the Humulin-I  ... Well chuffed!  A bit of a change to the regular upper teens which I had been scoring.
> I see the practice DN tomorrow afternoon for a mini-review. My feeling carp (_anag_) and 'trembly' is down to the other thing (the _other_ D word).


Keep up the good work, Jonsi.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Had my lowest morning result of *8.6* since starting on the Humulin-I  ... Well chuffed!  A bit of a change to the regular upper teens which I had been scoring.
> I see the practice DN tomorrow afternoon for a mini-review. My feeling carp (_anag_) and 'trembly' is down to the other thing (the _other_ D word).


*  **Well done.   *I hope the other D starts behaving itself soon.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Think I might have to join in with the sick people  Don't actually feel poorly, but the indications are that my body is fighting something - levels were elevated yesterday despite extra insulin, and feel very weary - have just had 10 hours sleep!  Woke to a 7.3 this morning, which is high for me
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling much better before the weekend!



Sorry to hear your not feeling so grand. , hope we're not starting a case of cyber lurgy


----------



## Flower

Morning  a walloping great big 13.2 for me today my highest for ages. My bg just rose and rose through the night.

Off to the hospital now to see what the hole in my heel is doing. I hate the thought of it being there and hope my high bg is not an indication of infection.

Hope the others in the sick bay start to improve soon


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Morning  a walloping great big 13.2 for me today my highest for ages. My bg just rose and rose through the night.
> 
> Off to the hospital now to see what the hole in my heel is doing. I hate the thought of it being there and hope my high bg is not an indication of infection.
> 
> Hope the others in the sick bay start to improve soon



Fingers crossed and sending you good vibes Flower. X


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  a walloping great big 13.2 for me today my highest for ages. My bg just rose and rose through the night.
> 
> Off to the hospital now to see what the hole in my heel is doing. I hate the thought of it being there and hope my high bg is not an indication of infection.
> 
> Hope the others in the sick bay start to improve soon


Keeping everything crossed for you Flower! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning  a walloping great big 13.2 for me today my highest for ages. My bg just rose and rose through the night.
> 
> Off to the hospital now to see what the hole in my heel is doing. I hate the thought of it being there and hope my high bg is not an indication of infection.
> 
> Hope the others in the sick bay start to improve soon



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Flower


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. A 5.9 for me today. Hope everyone with ailments gets better soon xx. Have a lovely Thursday everyone


----------



## Amigo

Budge up on the icky step everyone! Must be something in the air 

A 6.7 for me


----------



## Robin

Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone  and hope the poorly peeps soon feel much better. I'm sure it would help if we had a proper summer. 
Afraid I'm a 7.0 today


----------



## Rosiecarmel

15.8 for my this morning. First day on 18u humulin so hopefully it'll work. I'm expecting a phone call on Friday from my DSN to advise whether to go up or not. The issue is my spikes are directly after meals so I think no matter how much basal insulin I'm on, the post meal spikes won't be sorted until I'm on bolus. Am i right in thinking that? Im a little confused about basal insulin and how it works/what it actually does


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> 15.8 for my this morning. First day on 18u humulin so hopefully it'll work. I'm expecting a phone call on Friday from my DSN to advise whether to go up or not. The issue is my spikes are directly after meals so I think no matter how much basal insulin I'm on, the post meal spikes won't be sorted until I'm on bolus. Am i right in thinking that? Im a little confused about basal insulin and how it works/what it actually does


The job of basal insulin is really only to enable your body to make use of the glucose that the liver constanly trickles out day and night in order to keep your body ticking over. It's the Bolus's job to mop up any glucose produced by food that you eat. The complication comes when you are just on basal and it's trying to do both jobs, All you can expect is that you're on a sufficient dose to bring your levels slowly down when they have risen, it can't cope with a post meal spike.
Hope you get sorted on to Bolus soon, though I can understand them being cautious and not wanting to bring your levels down too quickly, which can cause eye problems, etc. Once you are on basal/Bolus, you may find your basal needs decrease,  because it's not trying to do two jobs, one of which it wasn't designed for!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 15.8 for my this morning. First day on 18u humulin so hopefully it'll work. I'm expecting a phone call on Friday from my DSN to advise whether to go up or not. The issue is my spikes are directly after meals so I think no matter how much basal insulin I'm on, the post meal spikes won't be sorted until I'm on bolus. Am i right in thinking that? Im a little confused about basal insulin and how it works/what it actually does


I echo what @Robin says. What should hopefully happen, once you get the basal insulin at the right dose, is that your waking levels should be nicely in range, then it will be more obvious how the meals are spiking you. At least you are heading in the right direction now, with medication that WILL work once it is all sorted. Still not entirely sure why they haven't put you straight on bolus insulin. Have they done a C-peptide test, do you know? This would show how much (if any) of your own insulin you are producing


----------



## Jonsi

I'm a newcomer to Humulin-I (4 weeks) and, like Rosie, am on 18u. I read that the insulin I'm on lasts for around 14 hours then tails off. Given that I inject at 06:00 this means that the dose has effectively worn off by 20:00. I eat my evening meal around 19:00 most days. My levels rise by end of day (last night it was 15.7) but was down to 8.6 at 6:00 this morning. I'm testing first thing in the morning, before lunch, before I drive home from work and again at bedtime. I'm pleased that the BG trend is down from the heights they were at but I find it very disheartening to spend all day eating precious little of anything only to find my levels rising. I've mentioned that I see Nursie tomorrow afternoon, should I be asking about bolus at this stage?


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> I'm a newcomer to Humulin-I (4 weeks) and, like Rosie, am on 18u. I read that the insulin I'm on lasts for around 14 hours then tails off. Given that I inject at 06:00 this means that the dose has effectively worn off by 20:00. I eat my evening meal around 19:00 most days. My levels rise by end of day (last night it was 15.7) but was down to 8.6 at 6:00 this morning. I'm testing first thing in the morning, before lunch, before I drive home from work and again at bedtime. I'm pleased that the BG trend is down from the heights they were at but I find it very disheartening to spend all day eating precious little of anything only to find my levels rising. I've mentioned that I see Nursie tomorrow afternoon, should I be asking about bolus at this stage?


It looks like a tricky one Jonsi. That's quite a dip in levels overnight, suggesting that your pancreas is doing quite a bit of work given that your Humulin will have expired. You might fare better on a different basal with a longer duration, like lantus, or two injections of levemir, meaning that your bedtime levels would be hopefully lower. Are you testing after meals at all?

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Rosiecarmel

13.0 which is pretty good although I had my tea at 6pm and didn't eat again til 5:30am so not surprised it dropped!


----------



## Ljc

Morning , yawn, I'm not awake yet. 6.7 for me looks like the Anti Bs have kicked in I also feel much better,  I hope everyone who was on the sick couch with me are feeling better too.


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> 13.0 which is pretty good although I had my tea at 6pm and didn't eat again til 5:30am so not surprised it dropped!


Hi. I don't know anything about your Insulin but was wondering if it could be split into two doses .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today. I might not be posting much I've the next couple of days as we are going camping at a local brewery!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ljc said:


> Hi. I don't know anything about your Insulin but was wondering if it could be split into two doses .



My nurse was saying that she thinks we'll have to split it eventually. She's calling me at 12 today to discuss how upping it to 18u is going. I think I'm going to ask about bolus AND splitting my dose


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.3 for me today. I might not be posting much I've the next couple of days as we are going camping at a local brewery!



Ooh that sounds like my kinda camping!! Enjoy x


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Ooh that sounds like my kinda camping!! Enjoy x



We've done it before it's great fun. We know the owners quite well. We'll be doing a brew this weekend. All food and drink is provided for us over the weekend too. There's gonna be about 20 of us.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a bleary eyed 6.4


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  12.2 after over correcting an unexpected 1am hypo.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.

Good grief, the weather! We had a lovely day at Oxwich beach yesterday, but it's raining and windy again today! Ffleurgghbll...

Thinking of you today, Flower. Good luck.


----------



## Robin

4.1 here after chasing one of 'those' hypos since about 7pm yesterday. Got it up to speed by bedtime, but hypoed three times in the night as well. Worked out I've had about 40 extra carbs in total to vanquish it, and it's all my own fault, I said to OH the other day, 'I haven't had a nighttime hypo for ages.....'


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> My nurse was saying that she thinks we'll have to split it eventually. She's calling me at 12 today to discuss how upping it to 18u is going. I think I'm going to ask about bolus AND splitting my dose


Tbh I would if I were you, it was the best thing I ever done.


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> It looks like a tricky one Jonsi. That's quite a dip in levels overnight, suggesting that your pancreas is doing quite a bit of work given that your Humulin will have expired. You might fare better on a different basal with a longer duration, like lantus, or two injections of levemir, meaning that your bedtime levels would be hopefully lower. Are you testing after meals at all?


Good morning all ...thanks for your reply Northerner. I'm _not_ testing after meals ...I shall ask the questions of Nursie (she's called Jane and is very pleasant) later today.
I had a 17.2 before bed last night (I blame the 1oz of rice and the slice of bread!) down to *11.6* this morning but it had been around the 10s all day .


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 here.


----------



## Jonsi

Bloden said:


> Ffleurgghbll...


That's Welsh for "My, My ...isn't the weather somewhat inclement today"


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.7 here.
> 
> Good grief, the weather! We had a lovely day at Oxwich beach yesterday, but it's raining and windy again today! Ffleurgghbll...
> 
> .


Oh no, it's St Swithins day as well, it'll be like it for the next 40 days. Which reminds me, has everyone changed their lancets?


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> That's Welsh for "My, My ...isn't the weather somewhat inclement today"


That's a polite way of saying what I was thinking, yes...!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Oh no, it's St Swithins day as well, it'll be like it for the next 40 days. Which reminds me, has everyone changed their lancets?


Changed lancets ?.
.
.
Um are we meant to


----------



## Flower

Morning  5.9 today.

Thanks for all your good vibes yesterday, my ulcer is not infected thank goodness. Not great by any means but as long as I can stop infection I feel slightly more optimistic I can get it to mend.

Enjoy your beery camping Stitch, sounds fabulous


----------



## Amigo

A nicer 5.8 makes me happier


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  5.9 today.
> 
> Thanks for all your good vibes yesterday, my ulcer is not infected thank goodness. Not great by any means but as long as I can stop infection I feel slightly more optimistic I can get it to mend.
> 
> Enjoy your beery camping Stitch, sounds fabulous


Great news @Flower !  I hope it mends well, and soon


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning  5.9 today.
> 
> Thanks for all your good vibes yesterday, my ulcer is not infected thank goodness. Not great by any means but as long as I can stop infection I feel slightly more optimistic I can get it to mend.
> 
> Enjoy your beery camping Stitch, sounds fabulous


glad you have had a bit of good news Flower.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Oh no, it's St Swithins day as well, it'll be like it for the next 40 days. Which reminds me, has everyone changed their lancets?



Is it that time already? Seems wasteful

It must be getting close to my annual bath too  lol!


----------



## SlowRunner

House special 5.2 for me on this very sad & gloomy day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning (can this really be called 'morning'?  )  6.<cough> for me at 3:15 am


----------



## AJLang

Lol at your WHOLE number - sorry did I just highlight that WHOLE number.  This time of the morning seems a good time for noting waking BG's, Mine is 7.4


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   A more respectable time to check in but it's another 7.0! 
I do hope you got some sleep eventually Amanda and don't drop off in the bath!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. It's a 5.99999999999  here in wet n sea fret Swansea. Not looking fwd to the drive south to get the ferry, but AM looking fwd to a bit of Spanish sunshine! 

That's great news, Flower.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 and a visit to the Masham Steam Rally in the offing.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. It's a 5.99999999999  here in wet n sea fret Swansea. Not looking fwd to the drive south to get the ferry, but AM looking fwd to a bit of Spanish sunshine!
> 
> That's great news, Flower.


Ooooo a lovely bit of sunshine. Can I come, Can I can can I , pretty pleeeeeze. 

It's a not so good proper 8.1 for me

Oops forgot me manners,  morning everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, still crawling along the bottom all night, have reduced Basal and waiting for it to kick in.


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning . 5.3 from me today


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Ooooo a lovely bit of sunshine. Can I come, Can I can can I , pretty pleeeeeze.
> 
> It's a not so good proper 8.1 for me
> 
> Oops forgot me manners,  morning everyone


The more the merrier! I think there's some room on the roof rack (car's stuffed to the rafters - mum's having a big clear out).


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Think I might have to join in with the sick people  Don't actually feel poorly, but the indications are that my body is fighting something - levels were elevated yesterday despite extra insulin, and feel very weary - have just had 10 hours sleep!  Woke to a 7.3 this morning, which is high for me
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling much better before the weekend!


Hope you are better. I've had a really yuk week, but not ill. Fine if I am constantly eating. Weird. Hope everybody else are feeling better. Happy weekend


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> The more the merrier! I think there's some room on the roof rack (car's stuffed to the rafters - mum's having a big clear out).


Have a great time


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose I'm so pleased that there wasn't an ulcer Flower Have a good time travelling back to Spain Bloden


----------



## Carolg

Not been unsupportive or interested in posts, so good luck to everyone wherever you are, whatever you are doing


----------



## Amigo

Morning early risers. Sounds like everyone is rushing about or going somewhere except me 

A 6.6 but grateful for a clickety click after a very late beige buffet where the only carb free items were the pickled onions and the plates!


----------



## Carolg

Off to do dobbies, will try to resist cream tea, got to study later as committed to a free online course, but timescales are tight and I can't do a lot next week. Will have to grovel for an extension.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Morning early risers. Sounds like everyone is rushing about or going somewhere except me
> 
> A 6.6 but grateful for a clickety click after a very late beige buffet where the only carb free items were the pickled onions and the plates!


Did they have sauce to make the plates go down better?


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Did they have sauce to make the plates go down better?


 
The vodka helped the plates down carol. Sauces are so carby! 

Good luck with your course.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> The vodka helped the plates down carol. Sauces are so carby!
> 
> Good luck with your course.


Ah knew I was getting it wrong. Hate vodka, so would gin help or southern comfort, but it's a bit sugary?
Thanks about course, enjoying it but big commitment when working full time. Perhaps not my best decision


----------



## Jonsi

Good afternoon all ...I woke with a 10.6 this morning. Saw Nursie yesterday who has increased Humulin-i up to 22 units. Said it's too early to consider a change to basal/bolus. she said we needed to "crack the habit of a lifetime". I misheard and thought she'd said that I had a crack habit!!


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Good afternoon all ...I woke with a 10.6 this morning. Saw Nursie yesterday who has increased Humulin-i up to 22 units. Said it's too early to consider a change to basal/bolus. she said we needed to "crack the habit of a lifetime". I misheard and thought she'd said that I had a crack habit!!



Rofpmsl


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. I woke to a 12.8 this morning even though I was 8.3 at bed time. The alcohol at the brewery may have helped.


----------



## Flower

Jonsi said:


> I misheard and thought she'd said that I had a crack habit!!



It would make a refreshing change to a carb addiction!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Why is it that now I don't have to get up bright and early, I'm now usually awake around 4. 
A not so good 7.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 For me today, after a long day yesterday and a very muggy night here in the South - doesn't look like we are going to get any sunshine though!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me


----------



## Flower

Morning  I'll join you on the 6.6 step please Northerner and I'll bring the sunshine which is out here with me.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  I'll join you on the 6.6 step please Northerner and I'll bring the sunshine which is out here with me.


Ooh! Lovely @Flower, thank you!


----------



## Robin

7.6 here. Lowering basal obviously wasn't the answer, I've got to work out what the question really is, now.
How come you've got all the sunshine over your side, Flower? None here!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Morning  I'll join you on the 6.6 step please Northerner and I'll bring the sunshine which is out here with me.



And I'll join you on the 6.6 step too if I may please. We are also experiencing our 3 days of summer that is an annual anticipation


----------



## SlowRunner

Whoops, it's a 7.7 from me this morning after a long lazy lie in!!


----------



## Carolg

8.6 for me after a day of not feeling unwell.have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.7 today. 
We've got warm sunshine at the moment. Lovely!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning all  and 6.7 today.
> We've got warm sunshine at the moment. Lovely!


Good morning Lindarose  Yes, it looks like it might be brightening up a little here now - it's certainly VERY warm and muggy


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. I was at 12.8 this morning. Had a great weekend camping. Plenty of bbq food and beer!


----------



## Jonsi

Well I was a rubbish 13.4 when I got up late. Followed by an even rubbisher-er 19.1 before a late lunch (I blame a piece of toast, mind you, it was me what stuffed it in my mouth !) Sunny ☀ but breezy here. 
Jonsi


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Another very stuffy night! Supposed to be a scorcher today


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning, it's very foggy here 

Wait for it... It's a *7.8* for me this morning!!
Woohoo


----------



## khskel

6.1 For me. Good morning all.


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  Bright and sunny here 
9.2


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Good morning, it's very foggy here
> 
> Wait for it... It's a *7.8* for me this morning!!
> Woohoo


Excellent Jonsi!


----------



## Flower

Morning 8.8 for me, my control has left home this weekend, any reported sightings?

Misty over ye Cotswolds this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.3 today in rainy leven. The thought of Monday is not appealing


----------



## Robin

4.6 here, and not a dip into the red all night. Sorted! (Until it unsorts itself again.)
Blue skies here, sorry Flower, I'm in possession of your good control and your good weather over this side of the Cotswolds.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I was at 14.5 this morning when I woke and at home. After a 35 minute walk to the office with no breakfast (i eat when I get to the office) im at 8.9 (why cant I wake up with those numbers?)


----------



## Robin

Robin said:


> 4.6 here, and not a dip into the red all night. Sorted! (Until it unsorts itself again.)
> Blue skies here, sorry Flower, I'm in possession of your good control and your good weather over this side of the Cotswolds.


It's completely misted over here in the last half hour, @Flower, what did you do!


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> It's completely misted over here in the last half hour, @Flower, what did you do!



I will release the sunshine when I get my control back, deal?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning And 6.5 today. 
We've got another beautiful day. I've got lots of work but going to try to keep tomor free to get some rays. Hate missing it!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 4.9 from me today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 and it ain't half hot mum!


----------



## Pine Marten

My ****ing computer's been playing up for the past few days so I haven't been able to log in to anything properly 

Anyway, it's a 5.4 today - flaming heat! I'm not meant for anything hotter than about 21 C....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Good morning... It's a 9.6 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  That yellow thing is in the sky.
And it's a bright 4.6 for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.6 for me. 

Great to see the sun but my leg has steam coming out of my plaster cast as it is lined in wool fleece to protect my skin, ahh so refreshing


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me . For once it looks like our annual works lunchtime barbecue won't be forced indoors due to the weather.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here. Back home again and it's not just hot, it's silly hot! Even my sweat has got sweat beads on it...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, somewhere between 10.9 and 11.1 for me today. The sun was lovely on my walk to the office this morning. Long may it last. Although I hope it cools down where flower is as itchy casts are horrid!


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, somewhere between 10.9 and 11.1 for me today. The sun was lovely on my walk to the office this morning. Long may it last. Although I hope it cools down where flower is as itchy casts are horrid!



So true Stitch! I have hidden all rulers, knitting needles and anything else plaster cast length from my reach. Must not start trying to stop my leg from itching lalalala.... think of nice things!


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> So true Stitch! I have hidden all rulers, knitting needles and anything else plaster cast length from my reach. Must not start trying to stop my leg from itching lalalala.... think of nice things!



I remember a few years back I ended up with my leg in plaster in July due to a broken bone and it was so uncomfortable. I raided my dad's shed for a dowling rod so I cold scratch my ankle!


----------



## Robin

4.6 here with only a little help from a jelly baby at 1am.
Going to be a scorcher here, by all accounts, so the builder is coming to lay some flagging on a new patio area. Will have to keep checking he hasn't expired of heatstroke.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today
Just loving the sunshine. I've even got a day off work and I'm going to lay outside and cook then bbq later. 
But Flower what a nightmare for you. I hope you can find a cool spot somewhere.


----------



## Amigo

How I feel for you flower with sweaty padding to contend with in this weather! 

A 6.6 for me. Afraid I'm a miserable scroat who doesn't like clammy weather but if you must subject yourself to it, just be careful out there folks!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.1 today, and I'm with you, @Amigo, we can be miserable scroats together until Thursday when the forecast is for a much more sensible 23C


----------



## SlowRunner

A 4.9 from me when I woke up this morning, but 6.1 by the time I'd dragged myself out of bed!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> A 4.9 from me when I woke up this morning, but 6.1 by the time I'd dragged myself out of bed!


Looks like your liver woke up before the rest of you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, after a very muggy night


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! 17.1 for me already on the train to work! Didn't get much sleep cos of the heat. Oh well two more days til three glorious days off! I get my grade today for half way through my placement so fingers crossed it's a good one!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all! 17.1 for me already on the train to work! Didn't get much sleep cos of the heat. Oh well two more days til three glorious days off! I get my grade today for half way through my placement so fingers crossed it's a good one!


Good luck with the grading Rosie!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks Northerner, I've kept my mentor and the nurses on the ward informed of my medical problems and they've been very good. I'm hoping he takes that into consideration!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 after what must have been a heat induced 9.9 last night. Fingers crossed Rosie, in fact fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   Its a 5.0 for me today on my 50th birthday! Glad to have made it this far 

I hope your grading goes well Rosie, you deserve an award for working and studying through all your D battles


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning   Its a 5.0 for me today on my 50th birthday! Glad to have made it this far
> 
> I hope your grading goes well Rosie, you deserve an award for working and studying through all your D battles


Oooo, Flower....Happy birthday! Penblwydd hapus! ¡Felicidades!  Hope you have a lovely day.

Morning all. 6.5 here.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning and ready for another hot day.  Old(ish) house so cooler in than out. 

Happy Birthday Flower.  Have a loads of fun.


----------



## Robin

Snap, SB, 5.3 here.
Happy birthday Flower! And I'm sure KookyCat will smile kindly on all those round numbers..


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today.

Happy birthday Flower. X


----------



## Jonsi

it was an 11.7 for me this morning (11.7 before bed, 11.9 before evening meal) 
A Penblwydd Hapus to Flower from me too


----------



## Amigo

Haven't tested yet but Happy 50th Birthday flower! Have a wonderful day x


----------



## SlowRunner

4.8 here this morning. Slept really well last night despite the heat, must have been very tired!

Happy birthday @Flower , have a lovely day!


----------



## Ljc

Good luck Rosie. 
Happy Birthday Flower.
6.1  for me this hot morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Very Happy birthday Flower! Hope you're gonna have a few treats


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me and hoping it cools down a bit today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy birthday flower!!!!!


----------



## Pine Marten

A surprisingly low 5.1 today considering I hardly slept cos of the heat last night.

Happy birthday, Flower  and good luck, Rosie, fingers crossed  !


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy birthday Flower


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Northerner that's a WHOLE number (just in case anyone didn't notice ) 5.2 for me - is that a house special?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Northerner that's a WHOLE number (just in case anyone didn't notice ) 5.2 for me - is that a house special?


<Cough> Got a tickle in my throat!  Congrats on the House Special!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you  I hope that you get that tickle in your throat sorted out


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm 10.9 today!! I think it must be the heat. I noticed when I was in Malta a few months ago my BGs dropped v low. Yesterday i didn't go above 14 which was amazing for me! Can it stay sunny all year round?!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you  I hope that you get that tickle in your throat sorted out


Thanks  I think it's a nervous reaction to a fear of @KookyCat


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 10.9 today!! I think it must be the heat. I noticed when I was in Malta a few months ago my BGs dropped v low. Yesterday i didn't go above 14 which was amazing for me! Can it stay sunny all year round?!


Ah, that's good to hear Rosie - let's hope it's down to something a bit more reliable than the weather - the insulin!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 12.8 for me today. Another warm one here


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 here


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.5 here.

Nice figures, Rosie.

Where is Kooky? Is she on holiday?


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a 10.8 for me but I feel rotten ATM, quite light headed, headachey, tired and my brain is working slowly. Also very 'agitated' and anxious. 2 hours after food BGs are 13.8


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...a 10.8 for me but I feel rotten ATM, quite light headed, headachey, tired and my brain is working slowly. Also very 'agitated' and anxious. 2 hours after food BGs are 13.8


Sounds like you might have picked up an infection  Hope you start to feel much better as the day progresses


----------



## Robin

4.8 here. Off for a cross country lesson this morning (horses, not running I hasten to add) that daughter has talked me into. Could be nursing bruises, or my pride, later if I fall off!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 4.8 here. Off for a cross country lesson this morning (horses, not running I hasten to add) that daughter has talked me into. Could be nursing bruises, or my pride, later if I fall off!


Take care!


----------



## Flower

Morning  7.1 today.

Hang on tight Robin, I'll look out for stray runners and riders hurtling past the window


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.4 today. 
Well done in HS Amanda. And hope things stay down for you Rosie.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a very hot, claggy night 

Hope you feel better soon Jonsi


----------



## SlowRunner

4.6 for me this morning, readings are definitely getting lower so keeping a close eye on them!


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  I need a kick up my rear , Was a very bad, bad, bad girl last night I'm ashamed of myself . 12.7 I wish I could say I didn't enjoy my gluttony but I can't.


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm 10.9 today!! I think it must be the heat. I noticed when I was in Malta a few months ago my BGs dropped v low. Yesterday i didn't go above 14 which was amazing for me! Can it stay sunny all year round?!


Great news. I hope it's due to the insulin rather than the weather.


----------



## Jonsi

just for you Ljc


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> View attachment 1576
> 
> just for you Ljc


Thanks Jonsi. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jonsi

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...a 10.8 for me but I feel rotten ATM, quite light headed, headachey, tired and my brain is working slowly. Also very 'agitated' and anxious. 2 hours after food BGs are 13.8


I've had some Tea (w.sweeteners) and a sit down, then a walk around the site, then a sit down and so on. My head still feels _'3 ft left of where the rest of me is'_ and my walking in a straight line is anything but (?? ear infection) Fortunately, I have my own office and nobody questions it when I go for a walk around, inside or outside. HR Mgr and Gen. Mgr have stuck their heads round the door a few times to check that I'm still alive (can't have a Stiff on the Payroll). Just tested and I'm back down to 10.8.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning  7.1 today.
> 
> Hang on tight Robin, I'll look out for stray runners and riders hurtling past the window


Survived intact! Though with a whopping BG of 14point something by the end. Scary fences = too much adrenalin!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Survived intact! Though with a whopping BG of 14point something by the end. Scary fences = too much adrenalin!


Phew!  Just getting on the back of one of those huge beasts would be enough for me! Well done!  Hope you had a nice cup of tea and calmed down quickly 

6.3 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.4 for me today. Off for another weekend camping later. Not at a brewery this week though.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.4 for me today. Off for another weekend camping later. Not at a brewery this week though.


Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 here. Friday at last.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.2 for me today.

Happy camping Stitch


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Phew!  Just getting on the back of one of those huge beasts would be enough for me! Well done!  Hope you had a nice cup of tea and calmed down quickly



Normal service restored quite quickly, thank you. And 4.8 this slightly stiff and achy morning!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da Pawb ...an embarrassing 13.4 for me this morning  (I had a restaurant meal last night celebrating my daughter's birthday - no dessert but still 17.7 before bed!)

feeling fine this morning - no 'ickyness'


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.8 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  8.8 this morning not good but  better than yesterday.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Bore da Pawb ...an embarrassing 13.4 for me this morning  (I had a restaurant meal last night celebrating my daughter's birthday - no dessert but still 17.7 before bed!)
> 
> feeling fine this morning - no 'ickyness'


Your allowed as it was a special occasion.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.7 here.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 today....phew for the one! 

'Carry on Camping' Stitch...looks like the weather for it 

I'm partaking of a few voddies tonight watching a band but only for medicinal reasons of course to divert my overactive nocturnal liver


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.6 today


----------



## SlowRunner

Forgot to check in this morning!! Was a late post-shower test today & I was 6.3 but have had a 3.7 and a 3.6 so far today & am feeling a bit wobbly. Think the weather is finally getting to me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone 6.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8, have a good weekend.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 4.6 for me today. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.0 for me today. 

A good weekend to all


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me on this warm day


----------



## Jonsi

Good (mid) morning all... Was 11.4 this morning. Seem to have levelled off - back to Nursie methinks.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 5.1 today - a round 6.0 yesterday. 'Tis a trifle warm again today for my taste, methinks


----------



## SlowRunner

It was a 4.6 for me this morning, rising sharply to 11.6 after parkrun... I'm still not getting this exercising thing right. Currently back in the 6's but feeling decidedly ropey, maybe it was just too hot to push for a sub 27 minute 5k?


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> It was a 4.6 for me this morning, rising sharply to 11.6 after parkrun... I'm still not getting this exercising thing right. Currently back in the 6's but feeling decidedly ropey, maybe it was just too hot to push for a sub 27 minute 5k?


I found early on after my diagnosis that my levels rose significantly during exercise - think it must have been down to the adrenalin. Things did settle after the first year or so though. How soon after injecting/eating did you do the parkrun?

6.2 for me today, after another very stuffy night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! Thought it was about time l tested again. 4.5 this morning. Need to cut the grass today.


----------



## Flower

It's a Sunday 6.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! Thought it was about time l tested again. 4.5 this morning. Need to cut the grass today.


Do it now before it gets too warm!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 today


----------



## Amigo

Morning and a 6.4 for me


----------



## Robin

Oops, forgot to post earlier, I've been up for ages, Honest! 4.8 here.


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Do it now before it gets too warm!


Warm??? It's chucking it down here!

I was 13.1 this morning...  Mind you, I did eat out last night (at a restaurant that used to be frequented by Wills & Kate when they lived nearby).


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> I found early on after my diagnosis that my levels rose significantly during exercise - think it must have been down to the adrenalin. Things did settle after the first year or so though. How soon after injecting/eating did you do the parkrun?


I ate about an hour before & I always bolus for my breakfast as soon as I get up so it has 20-30 mins to get going before I eat. I've noticed big rises after exercise before, seems worse in the morning than in the evening. Hopefully it will settle eventually!!

5.4 for me this morning after a night out on the beer... Happy with that!


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> I ate about an hour before & I always bolus for my breakfast as soon as I get up so it has 20-30 mins to get going before I eat. I've noticed big rises after exercise before, seems worse in the morning than in the evening. Hopefully it will settle eventually!!
> 
> 5.4 for me this morning after a night out on the beer... Happy with that!


Pretty much the same as me as far as injecting/eating goes. What you might like to try is having a little carb snack as soon as you get back. One of those liver things - sometimes the liver will release extra glucose in order to replenish the muscle glycogen you've just exhausted with your run, having something carby switches this response off  I often have a Belvita biscuit and it seems to do the trick for me


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon everyone sorry I'm late.
I think my D is trying to tell me something 
Woke around 5am was 5.5
Before brekky at 7 was 10.1 or thereabouts
Three hours later 11. 7 and still rising


----------



## Bloden

Arfnoon.  7.3 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...an 8.3 for me this morning  Hope you all have good day


----------



## khskel

Reporting for duty with a 6.3


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A sneaky 3.4 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Will be ringing the dentist later after a run in with a piece of pork crackling last night! I hate seeing the dentist, but I've broken off half a tooth!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the low, sneaky 3.4 step this morning Bloden.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I had a great weekend camping, the weather was perfect and we raise almost £1500 for charity is the process. I had a 12.4 this morning. I did have a funny moment one point at the weekend, I tested my BG level before lunch and my meter started franticly beeping at me with a sweet symbol as it showed 1.8!!!  What??? I didnt feel funny at all!!! Tested again 12.5, phew thats more like it. Must have been a dodgy strip!


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Must have been a dodgy strip!


you're supposed to keep your clothes on!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> you're supposed to keep your clothes on!



I cant guarentee that one after Ive had a few bevvies!!!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all. 5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here. Will be ringing the dentist later after a run in with a piece of pork crackling last night! I hate seeing the dentist, but I've broken off half a tooth!


Hope he/she can fix it for you without too much fuss or expense  I've avoided pork scratchings and similar crunchy stuff for years now as my teeth were breaking far too often


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 9.3


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Planning a couple of days at the 'oh we do like to be beside the seaside'. 

Ouch with the tooth Robin and glad you enjoyed the camping Stitch.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and may I join you with 6.7 Amigo. Only just awake after one of them can't get to sleep nights  and rushing around now!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the low, sneaky 3.4 step this morning Bloden.


Ooo, goody, we can be low and gibber incoherently together!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

May I gibber incoherently too?  3.9 this morning, but I followed that up with a real 1.8 just before lunch ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for me today


----------



## khskel

A quite grey 6.4 here in the Aire Valley


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> May I gibber incoherently too?  3.9 this morning, but I followed that up with a real 1.8 just before lunch ...


Good grief, Juliet! I don't think I've ever been THAT low! Poor you...

Morning all. Another trip to the low step for me with 3.7. Down Lantus, down...bad basal.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.6 today


----------



## Robin

4.8 here, but only with the aid of half a mini mars bar at 3.am. What is it with everybody's hypos? Is the Diabetes Fairy on the loose? Have you checked her ball and chain are still firmly attached, Northie?

Off to the dentist later for a tooth repair, fortunately a simple-ish one. Was a bit sheepish explaining to my Muslim dentist that I'd broken it on a piece of pork crackling, thought she might have an attack of Schadenfreude, but she said I was the second one that morning, and had I been to the local music festival? Apparently she knows the man who does the hog roasts at local events, and relies on him for a few clients! I had to confess it was my own home made that was the culprit.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 13.5 for me today. Hope you get on ok at the dentist Robin.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...it was an 8.7 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 8.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 13.5 for me today.


Those numbers are being very stubborn Stitch - any futher appointments in the offing to discuss medication?


----------



## Amigo

A bit higher 7.4 for me but doing a bit of sneezing this morning


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A bit higher 7.4 for me but doing a bit of sneezing this morning


Hope nothing materialises!


----------



## SlowRunner

Another late check in from me... Was 4.8 first thing this morning (although looking at how early some of you post, my idea of first thing is more like mid morning to you!) Never have been an early bird!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Those numbers are being very stubborn Stitch - any futher appointments in the offing to discuss medication?



My next appointment is next thursday (4th August)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Amigo

An unusually early (for me) 6.6


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 4.6 for me after last nights food madness.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...it's a 9.4 from me.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> My next appointment is next thursday (4th August)


Nearly August already? Hope it goes well, Stitch.

Morning all. 6.8 here...and no hypo, yay!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.0001 for me


----------



## Robin

5.8 here. Survived the dentist. ( that's unfair, she's a lovely lady, it's just that I have bad memories of going when I was child, when dentistry wasn't as sophisticated as it is now)


----------



## Flower

Morning  6.6 for me and a double serving of hospital today, foot ulcer clinic followed by orthopaedic clinic, just how much fun can a girl have? 

Glad to hear your teeth are back to working order Robin, well done for being brave!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning  6.6 for me and a double serving of hospital today, foot ulcer clinic followed by orthopaedic clinic, just how much fun can a girl have?
> 
> Glad to hear your teeth are back to working order Robin, well done for being brave!


Thank you Flower,, good luck today, now that's what I call being brave.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  6.6 for me and a double serving of hospital today, foot ulcer clinic followed by orthopaedic clinic, just how much fun can a girl have?
> 
> Glad to hear your teeth are back to working order Robin, well done for being brave!


Good luck today @Flower


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck Flower, fingers crossed your appointments go well.

12.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

@Flower , Good luck  hope it's all good news.


----------



## SlowRunner

A slightly shaky 3.9 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> A slightly shaky 3.9 for me this morning


I was never keen on waking on those sorts of levels as the likelihood is that you were lower before waking - might need to tweak your lantus!


----------



## SlowRunner

Northerner said:


> I was never keen on waking on those sorts of levels as the likelihood is that you were lower before waking - might need to tweak your lantus!


I think you might be right on both counts. Feeling a bit groggy this morning to say the least!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Good luck today Flower


----------



## Bloden

Hope the appointments are going / went well, Flower.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Bloden said:


> Good grief, Juliet! I don't think I've ever been THAT low! Poor you...
> 
> Morning all. Another trip to the low step for me with 3.7. Down Lantus, down...bad basal.


Put my Lantus down and gave my blood sugar a good talking to, and all was fine (ish) yesterday, but this morning I was 8.6 and lunchtime 7.8   Maybe I should alternate 5.5 units Lantus one day and 6 the next?


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Put my Lantus down and gave my blood sugar a good talking to, and all was fine (ish) yesterday, but this morning I was 8.6 and lunchtime 7.8   Maybe I should alternate 5.5 units Lantus one day and 6 the next?


Tresiba is sounding like a better option, I think!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I think so too, Alan, but I'm supposed to try Lantus at different times first, so for the next month I'll be switching to morning Lantus instead of bedtime Lantus.  And Robin has just mentioned 6pm Lantus on another thread, so I might try that too.  But if I don't get anywhere with changing time of Lantus DSN says I can try Tresiba.


----------



## Ljc

Creeps in so I don't wake everyone up.
7.2


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Creeps in so I don't wake everyone up.
> 7.2


Something woke me up!  

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Put my Lantus down and gave my blood sugar a good talking to, and all was fine (ish) yesterday, but this morning I was 8.6 and lunchtime 7.8   Maybe I should alternate 5.5 units Lantus one day and 6 the next?


You know what, I was thinking of doing the same with my Lantus dose - 2 days at the lower dose, then back on the higher dose again, until the next hypo cluster...!

Morning all. 7.8 here.


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I think so too, Alan, but I'm supposed to try Lantus at different times first, so for the next month I'll be switching to morning Lantus instead of bedtime Lantus.  And Robin has just mentioned 6pm Lantus on another thread, so I might try that too.  But if I don't get anywhere with changing time of Lantus DSN says I can try Tresiba.


Good luck with the experiments, Juliet. I take Lantus at 8pm but I've tried morning, lunch-time, afternoon...it only covers my DP if I take it after dinner though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Meters and their +/- 10% could be somewhere between 6.3 and 7.7 this morning


----------



## Jonsi

A disappointing 11.6 for me this morning.

 I blame the baked beans last night...erm, hang on...it was me wot shovelled 'em in.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> A disappointing 11.6 for me this morning.
> 
> I blame the baked beans last night...erm, hang on...it was me wot shovelled 'em in.


Beans are OK, but there's usually a lot of sugar in the sauce


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 14.5 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A lucky 6.1 for me. Lucky cos I'm on the final day of a little jaunt away to the seaside and boy have I been bad!! 
I should be flogged in the town square!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
Naughty Amigo! Back to the strait and narrow for you! ( Hope you enjoyed he jaunt)


----------



## AJLang

I've been avoiding the 7 day average because my waking figures keep being in double figures...12.5 today. I Think it is a combination of stress since last week's eye news, Gastroparesis and lack of exercise.


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Beans are OK, but there's usually a lot of sugar in the sauce


but ...but... but... _*Bean Juice*_ ...it's the best bit!


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 4.6 here for me today xx


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 for me


----------



## Flower

Morning  5.6 for me today.

Thanks for all your well wishes for my feet! Ulcer still there but I've managed to avoid infection for the 3rd week in a row phew. Ankle not done anything remarkable mending wise at present.

I had the misfortune to sit next to a diabetes 'guru' who first off asked me was I diabetic - I was sitting in the waiting area of the diabetes foot clinic with my leg in a cast so a fair chance - then he proceeded to tell me I should never have been started on insulin and I should demand to be put on tablets instead because everyone starts on tablets. It had to be the day I'd forgotten my ipod to cut out his wise words!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I had the misfortune to sit next to a diabetes 'guru' who first off asked me was I diabetic - I was sitting in the waiting area of the diabetes foot clinic with my leg in a cast so a fair chance - then he proceeded to tell me I should never have been started on insulin and I should demand to be put on tablets instead because everyone starts on tablets. It had to be the day I'd forgotten my ipod to cut out his wise words!


I hope he wasn't one of the consultants! 

Glad to hear the ulcer is infection free, hoping for a hurry up on the healing!


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> but ...but... but... _*Bean Juice*_ ...it's the best bit!


Just have the juice then!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning  5.6 for me today.
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes for my feet! Ulcer still there but I've managed to avoid infection for the 3rd week in a row phew. Ankle not done anything remarkable mending wise at present.
> 
> I had the misfortune to sit next to a diabetes 'guru' who first off asked me was I diabetic - I was sitting in the waiting area of the diabetes foot clinic with my leg in a cast so a fair chance - then he proceeded to tell me I should never have been started on insulin and I should demand to be put on tablets instead because everyone starts on tablets. It had to be the day I'd forgotten my ipod to cut out his wise words!


Gawd, you seem to attract these numpty-ninkompoops, Flower. Next time try "No speaky Eengleesh" or something similar to shut them up. Great news on the infection front. Hope the ankle perks up soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad your appointment went fairly well Flower and you've avoided infection. . There are certain advantages to wearing hearing aids....the off switch! Mine come in very useful.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Bloden said:


> Good luck with the experiments, Juliet. I take Lantus at 8pm but I've tried morning, lunch-time, afternoon...it only covers my DP if I take it after dinner though.


Thanks, Bloden 

4.(er, 1-1) this morning, and a headache, following a hypo at bedtime yesterday - thought I had treated it sufficiently, but apparently not.  Perhaps I shouldn't have moved all those (piles of) books about last night


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Lindarose said:


> Glad your appointment went fairly well Flower and you've avoided infection. . There are certain advantages to wearing hearing aids....the off switch! Mine come in very useful.


My ear defenders have the same effect ... and the vapour mask (for allergies) also means people don't tend to speak to me in the first place, they think I'm infectious!

Hope the foot & ankle improve soon, Flower, but glad they're at least not getting worse :-*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Gud mornin.  Pleased that I'm only 7.7 after last nights 3.6


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Gud mornin.  Pleased that I'm only 7.7 after last nights 3.6


Oh dear  Was that a middle of the night 3.6? Might you need to review your Insulatard dose? Hope the rest of the day goes well and that you have an untroubled night tonight


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here - I suspected my fasting BG'd creep up after lowering the dose, so I've already upped it again. Ha! Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Lantus...


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.4 for me after an unexpected performance of the swearing dance in the night. Ahh, the refreshing joys of cramp under a cast, I made up some extra offensive lyrics at 3am


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.2 for me. BG has been a little higher than usual the last couple of days. Basal test this morning to see what's happening.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a 9.5 coming atcha from a grey and rainy Wales


----------



## Robin

0.1 above Northie's 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 14.4 for me today. Looking forward to going to the Dr's next thursday (4th) as Im sick and tired now of feeling knackered all the time.


----------



## Lindarose

Hopefully you'll get some medication to improve things Stitch. 
And 6.9 for me. Good morning all


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.2 for me - ops! Although Sugar for breakfast is a weird treat!


----------



## Amigo

Ooo, we've hit 1,000  on the jabba blabba page 

A not nice 7.1 for me after my few days away. Woke up singing, 'please oil my joints, my achey breaky joints.... I know how the tin man felt! 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  Was that a middle of the night 3.6? Might you need to review your Insulatard dose? Hope the rest of the day goes well and that you have an untroubled night tonight


Thanks , luckily I checked before going to bed.


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning all! 5.5 for me this morning, had a 3.2 at 2am so am amazed at that. Feeling a bit rough, looks like the basal dose will be going down tonight.


----------



## Northerner

SlowRunner said:


> Morning all! 5.5 for me this morning, had a 3.2 at 2am so am amazed at that. Feeling a bit rough, looks like the basal dose will be going down tonight.



Wise move if the lantus was still reducing you after your hypo treatment - hope it does the trick!


----------



## AJLang

@Flower sorry that I haven't commented before now. Well done with the appointments going as well as they did. Fingers crossed that next time you will get really positive news xx


----------



## AJLang

A very late posting for me. I have to admit to spiralling into a bit of despondency as I wait to find out about my eye. It took me until yesterday to realise that if Moorfields find the same as my local eye consultant then at best it could  be eye injections......so yesterday involved an afternoon/evening of wine plus quite a carb heavy Italian meal. Despite a correction at 3am I woke up at 14.5.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> A very late posting for me. I have to admit to spiralling into a bit of despondency as I wait to find out about my eye. It took me until yesterday to realise that if Moorfields find the same as my local eye consultant then at best it could  be eye injections......so yesterday involved an afternoon/evening of wine plus quite a carb heavy Italian meal. Despite a correction at 3am I woke up at 14.5.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I can sympathise about the prospect of eye injections, not a pleasant prospect, but if it's what it takes then I hope I will be able to deal with it - I hope it doesn't come to that. {{{HUGS}}}

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner.  I'm feeling a bit more positive day.  I so hope that neither of us have to have the eye injections.  4.7 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.4 for me today.


----------



## GregP

5.2 for me this morning and have woken up absolutely ravenous. Will be making sure I eat a decent breakfast before heading off to the gym. A small success to share, after my latest weigh in I am now down to the "normal" weight range on the BMI chart (via obese and overweight), so that was a happy day. Also seem to be doing well generally BG wise, highest reading in last month has been a 7.2 and have thrown all sorts at my body (including an amazing afternoon tea at the Ritz) which it seems to be tolerating well


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 for me and the sun is shining again


----------



## Robin

Morning! 4.4 here, but no sun yet.


----------



## Ljc

Morning. 7.2


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a cloudy 6.6 today


----------



## Amigo

Sharing a 6.6 with you Linda...


----------



## Northerner

GregP said:


> 5.2 for me this morning and have woken up absolutely ravenous. Will be making sure I eat a decent breakfast before heading off to the gym. A small success to share, after my latest weigh in I am now down to the "normal" weight range on the BMI chart (via obese and overweight), so that was a happy day. Also seem to be doing well generally BG wise, highest reading in last month has been a 7.2 and have thrown all sorts at my body (including an amazing afternoon tea at the Ritz) which it seems to be tolerating well


Terrific news @GregP - well done!  And well done on the House Special 5.2!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 5.1 for me after a 2.5 at 1 am. Stupid hypos ggrrr.

Sunny over my side of the Cotswolds Robin, I'll try and send it across to you


----------



## Jonsi

Oops... A 13.3 for me (mind you I did eat and stay at a hotel [an hotel] in the Potteries last night) and had a few tinctures


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  a 5.1 for me after a 2.5 at 1 am. Stupid hypos ggrrr.
> 
> Sunny over my side of the Cotswolds Robin, I'll try and send it across to you


Seems to be working, Flower, keep wafting!


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Oops... A 13.3 for me (mind you I did eat and stay at a hotel [an hotel] in the Potteries last night) and had a few tinctures


I'm an 'an hotel' person also - not sure when they started dropping the 'n'! Same time as they started calling actresses 'actors' I expect


----------



## Annette

It should, grammatically speaking, be a hotel, as the h is aspirated in hotel, as opposed to, say, in hour, where it should indeed be an hour.
Wherever the h is aspirated (you 'blow' it out to sound it - hello, howzat, helichrisum, hippopotamus all spring to mind*) you always use 'an'. This is a long standing grammatical rule that went out of fashion in the 70s or so but is now being returned to its proper use. (Pedantic, moi?)

*ok,I've got a tangential mind...


----------



## Northerner

Annette said:


> It should, grammatically speaking, be a hotel, as the h is aspirated in hotel, as opposed to, say, in hour, where it should indeed be an hour.
> Wherever the h is aspirated (you 'blow' it out to sound it - hello, howzat, helichrisum, hippopotamus all spring to mind*) you always use 'an'. This is a long standing grammatical rule that went out of fashion in the 70s or so but is now being returned to its proper use. (Pedantic, moi?)
> 
> *ok,I've got a tangential mind...


Ah, but I'm from Yorkshire....


----------



## Annette

Me too
Doesnt mean I dont like to talk proper, like


----------



## Northerner

Annette said:


> Me too
> Doesnt mean I dont like to talk proper, like


You're not from 'Arrogate, are you?


----------



## Annette

I wouldnt presume to be so posh! I's from from good ol'Sheffield originally.
(My (Belgian) grandmother lived in Huntingdon in York. She always over pronounced the H as she'd heard that was how upper class people spoke English )


----------



## Northerner

Annette said:


> I wouldnt presume to be so posh! I's from from good ol'Sheffield originally.


Ah, a Southerner, then


----------



## Jonsi

Annette said:


> It should, grammatically... <big snip >...(Pedantic, moi?)
> 
> *ok,I've got a tangential mind...


The 'got' is superfluous... 'I have a tangential mind' is sufficient. 
/Pedant Mode=OFF


----------



## mikeyB

If we're into pedantry, H isn't even a letter. It's just our language's sign for changing the pronunciation of the following vowel, or preceding consonant. It's the vowel that is aspirated, not the H. In Greek, this aspiration is indicated by a mark over the vowel. The word 'thought' is a good example of what H does to consonants. 

End of lesson


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> If we're into pedantry, H isn't even a letter. It's just our language's sign for changing the pronunciation of the following vowel, or preceding consonant. It's the vowel that is aspirated, not the H. In Greek, this aspiration is indicated by a mark over the vowel. The word 'thought' is a good example of what H does to consonants.
> 
> End of lesson


So, what's the 'g' doing there? 

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 this morning. Off to London this morning as I'm taking part in Race for Life 5k in Hyde Park.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.3 this morning. Off to London this morning as I'm taking part in Race for Life 5k in Hyde Park.


Hope the day goes well Stitch! Good for you, enjoy!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. Have a good Sunday everybody.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 7.3 today. Bit higher than normal but no time to recheck and prob just the inaccuracies of strip. 
Good luck today Stitch! Hope it's good weather for you all.


----------



## Robin

Morning, 3.6 here! Follow on from a long walk yesterday afternoon. Good luck today, Stitch, hope it's not too hot.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Morning all  and 7.3 today. Bit higher than normal but no time to recheck and prob just the inaccuracies of strip.
> Good luck today Stitch! Hope it's good weather for you all.



We seem to be on parallel lines at the moment Linda, I'm also an unusually higher 7.4 this morning. Always higher if I test as soon as I wake from a deep 
sleep 



Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.3 this morning. Off to London this morning as I'm taking part in Race for Life 5k in Hyde Park.



Good for you Stitch! As a cancer sufferer I salute you!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a high 9.9 after another hypo in the night.

Good luck Stitch, enjoy your day


----------



## Amigo

This is the most inspirational song, 'Run for Life' by breast cancer survivor, singer, Melissa Etheridge but I think it applies to everyone running to keep ahead of a life threatening illness. 
Hope these words spur you on as you run for life today Stitch. (And hope the link works!)


----------



## Lindarose

Well Amigo must say I never considered whether sleep made a difference. Worked til late last night so certainly didn't get much sleep and my head was everywhere after a crazy busy shift. Maybe? Will keep a check as certainly wasn't late night naughty nibbles!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Well Amigo must say I never considered whether sleep made a difference. Worked til late last night so certainly didn't get much sleep and my head was everywhere after a crazy busy shift. Maybe? Will keep a check as certainly wasn't late night naughty nibbles!



It's a strange thing Linda but if I wake from a heavy dream, my BG's are always high like my liver is pumping out to cope! If I have a shower, it can drop immediately.


----------



## Jonsi

It was a 12.0 for me this morning 


mikeyB said:


> If we're into pedantry, H isn't even a letter.



Try telling that to the guy from Steps.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a 9.9 here  
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after an uncharacteristic lie-in, waking after 6 am!  Must be sickening for something, or perhaps it was the gardening yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Happy Yorkshire Day and a 5.7 for me.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.2 today. Feeling rubbish, back aching cause at a needlework lesson all day on Saturday. Posture must have been poor but class good. Back to work and full of paracetamol.have a good day everyone


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 for me with a pinch and a punch for good measure.


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits. No idea what it's got to do with the first day of the month , but I say it anyway.

@Carolg I hope you feel better soon.

A  not so good 7.4


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, Is it monday already??? 13.6 for me today. Roll on thursday when I'm back at the Dr's. 3 weeks then its a lovely 8 days down in Dorset.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.2 here. Yay, House Spesh!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 today. 
Hope you feel better soon  Carolg and great to see the HS Robin.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all - late again . A 5.6 this morning (same as yesterday).


----------



## Bloden

GregP said:


> 5.2 for me this morning and have woken up absolutely ravenous. Will be making sure I eat a decent breakfast before heading off to the gym. A small success to share, after my latest weigh in I am now down to the "normal" weight range on the BMI chart (via obese and overweight), so that was a happy day. Also seem to be doing well generally BG wise, highest reading in last month has been a 7.2 and have thrown all sorts at my body (including an amazing afternoon tea at the Ritz) which it seems to be tolerating well


Well done, GregP!  Keep up the brilliant work.

Arfnoon, peeps. 7.8 this morning. "The sun has got its hat on" at last after a weekend in the clouds.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Northerner said:


> I'm an 'an hotel' person also - not sure when they started dropping the 'n'! Same time as they started calling actresses 'actors' I expect


Actor is correct really, speaking as someone who trained as a lecturer in acting - actress feels horribly patronising.  After all, you wouldn't call a female doctor a "doctress", would you?  Or a female lawyer a "lawyress"?

Thought I'd have really high readings for a couple of days after changing my Lantus time from night to morning (I had 1 unit the final night and then 5 units the first morning), but all I got was an 8.8 the first morning and now everything is much as normal.  I seem to be quite high generally in the mornings lately - lots of readings around 7 - but that predates the change of Lantus time, and I don't seem to be able to do much about it - with 6 units Lantus it's hypo hypo hypo all day and with 5.5 units Lantus it's 7ish in the morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning - I woke up thinking that I felt thirsty - 24.8!!!!!!! I have absolutely no idea how that has happened. I have been feeling ill for the past few days but BGs had been higher than usual but generally ok. 24.8 is scary and there are ketones!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning - I woke up thinking that I felt thirsty - 24.8!!!!!!! I have absolutely no idea how that has happened. I have been feeling ill for the past few days but BGs had been higher than usual but generally ok. 24.8 is scary and there are ketones!!


Oh no! Is the canula/insulin OK? I'f be tempted to have a correction with a pen straight away. Hope things improve and you feel better soon {{{HUGS}}}

5.7 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner.  The cannula seemed to be ok but I changed it straightaway.  I was in shock and feeling so thirsty that I didn't think and corrected with the pump after changing the cannula.  Not the most sensible thing to do.  If it doesn't start coming down soon (or it goes up) I will do the next correction with my pen and do a full cannula change.


----------



## Ljc

Omg hope those levels start to come down soon.


----------



## Ljc

A much better 6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.

Looking good, Juliet. I hope you've fixed your Lantus problem - amazing how half a unit can make such a difference!

Hope you're back down asap, AJ.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A repeat 9.9 for me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me after a roller coaster of a day ranging from an unexplained 12.4 down to a 2.6 and to bed at 10.4. Here's to a level day everyone. @AJLang I hope you've subsided.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 6.6 step please khskel.

I hope your level starts to fall soon Amanda, not a good way to feel


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. I'm now down to 19.7... Lots of testing and boluses today. Thank goodness that I haven't got to go anywhere.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Glad you're on the way down, AJ.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today after spending a lot  of the night awake. Seem to have developed a 'trigger' thumb past few nights. Very weird. Hope it improves soon. 
So sorry you're feeling poorly Amanda and hope the levels soon drop.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 13.1 for me today. 
Hope you manage to get your numbers down and the ketones bugger off Amanda. xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Robin, LindaRose and Stitch xx


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! A 4.8 from me today


----------



## Amigo

A non too pleasing 7.4 for me.

Sorry to hear of your wonky figures AJ and hope the day finds you steadying. 

Sorry about the trigger finger Linda. It awful when things like this spoil our sleep. I wake up most mornings wondering which bus hit me! 
Feeling a bit sorry for myself today I'm afraid.


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry to hear that Amigo. I felt  like that in the night. Got a few medical things ongoing and always get more anxious in the small hours. Hope you feel brighter soon


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A non too pleasing 7.4 for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your wonky figures AJ and hope the day finds you steadying.
> 
> Sorry about the trigger finger Linda. It awful when things like this spoil our sleep. I wake up most mornings wondering which bus hit me!
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself today I'm afraid.





Lindarose said:


> Sorry to hear that Amigo. I felt  like that in the night. Got a few medical things ongoing and always get more anxious in the small hours. Hope you feel brighter soon


Hope the day gets much better for both of you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Nirtherner. Now I'm up and about I'm feeling much better


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Bloden said:


> Looking good, Juliet. I hope you've fixed your Lantus problem - amazing how half a unit can make such a difference!


Thanks, Bloden - I've gone back onto 6 units for now to try to get those morning readings down - will see how it goes with the hypos.



Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 6.6 step please khskel.


Is there space for me on there too, please?


----------



## Ljc

Y a w n , Morning all 5.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Y a w n , Morning all 5.6 today.


Morning!  Just pipped me - 5.7 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a 10.9 from me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here...budge up, Ljc. 

Sorry to hear you're not 100% AJ, Amigo and Lindarose.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me and another day of diabetic mystery begins. Muggles don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for me and another day of diabetic mystery begins. Muggles don't know what they are missing.


How true - I can't imagine life without my little DSEs (Diabetic Science Experiments).


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll keep you company on the 5.7 step please Northerner  

Wednesday already so that must mean another foot ulcer clinic yay! I will try and avoid sitting by the all knowing diabetes oracle today


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck today Flower. 

Morning all, 12.7 for me today. Back to the Dr's tomorrow morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 today. Just as well I assumed the 4.1 at 3am was heading downwards and treated it, by the look of it. Was 6.5 yesterday morning, having gone to bed at exactly the same figure both nights. Has the DF escaped from Matts handlebars?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.4 for me after a better nights sleep. 
Good luck Flower. Don't the weeks soon whizz round!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll keep you company on the 5.7 step please Northerner
> 
> Wednesday already so that must mean another foot ulcer clinic yay! I will try and avoid sitting by the all knowing diabetes oracle today


<shuffles up>  Good luck @Flower, pretend to be Russian if the Oracle appears - usually works for me with door-knocking salesmen, so worth a try!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 today. Just as well I assumed the 4.1 at 3am was heading downwards and treated it, by the look of it. Was 6.5 yesterday morning, having gone to bed at exactly the same figure both nights. Has the DF escaped from Matts handlebars?


I believe she is in transit, may have stopped by?


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> <shuffles up>  Good luck @Flower, pretend to be Russian if the Oracle appears - usually works for me with door-knocking salesmen, so worth a try!



Da, Spasibo


----------



## SlowRunner

Morning! 4.6 for me. Still a little low despite dropping the basal.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A late riser after a very disturbed night. Something not right but it hasn't made itself known yet  My meter never lies about any internal physiological turmoil and my first figure was 7.6 followed by a 6.9 (ok it doesn't lie but it's a bit inaccurate at times!).

Best wishes to everyone who has appointments or their own struggles today.


----------



## AJLang

good morning everyone. I hope that your appointment goes well Flower. 9.1 for me and it's not moving despite 3 corrections. Yet another day of feeling completely exhausted and having to cancel plans. I would like some decent BGS levels and energy please.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A non too pleasing 7.4 for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your wonky figures AJ and hope the day finds you steadying.
> 
> Sorry about the trigger finger Linda. It awful when things like this spoil our sleep. I wake up most mornings wondering which bus hit me!
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself today I'm afraid.


Thank you Amigo. I hope that you're feeling better today xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hurrah! House Special 5.2 for me today, first one for ages!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 9.3 from me this morning after a more than acceptable 6.9 before bed last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here - that'll be cos of last night's pasta, which I never eat, but which I really like. More experimenting needed, methinks!

I hope all the sick bunnies are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 at bedtime which had somehow shot up to 13.8 at 02:30 anyway 2.5 units later down to 6.8. Haematology this afternoon which is always a treat.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.  7.7


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a House Special for me as well, not had a 5.2 for ages 

I hope your appointment goes smoothly khskel.


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck with your appointment Khskel.
11.7 for me today. Drs this morning to see what the next steps are.


----------



## Amigo

Hope your appts go well Khskel and Stitch.

I haven't tested yet because I've fallen out with my meter on a morning at the moment


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and great to see the HS's appearing 
Good luck today Stitch. Hope the doc can help you. 
Almost forgot to put my bad result in writing A whopping (for me) 7.5 
Think I've fallen out with my meter too Amigo!


----------



## mumpat888

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and great to see the HS's appearing
> Good luck today Stitch. Hope the doc can help you.
> Almost forgot to put my bad result in writing A whopping (for me) 7.5
> Think I've fallen out with my meter too Amigo!


Good morning Lindarose , I was hoping for a post about numbers from someone who knows . What is the desired result for the morning and also 3 hours after a meal ? I am newly diagnosed and on Metformine 500mg daily .


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! 4.6 again for me today xx


----------



## Amigo

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning Lindarose , I was hoping for a post about numbers from someone who knows . What is the desired result for the morning and also 3 hours after a meal ? I am newly diagnosed and on Metformine 500mg daily .



Hi mumpat, ok if I answer? Ideally between 4-7 on a morning before food and no more than 8.5 two hours after a meal. You need to test ideally after 2 hrs not 3.  But if you've just been diagnosed, don't worry if it takes a while to get down to those levels.

I'm 6.3 this morning so I'm not flinging the meter in the bin just yet!


----------



## mumpat888

Amigo said:


> Hi mumpat, ok if I answer? Ideally between 4-7 on a morning before food and no more than 8.5 two hours after a meal. You need to test ideally after 2 hrs not 3.  But if you've just been diagnosed, don't worry if it takes a while to get down to those levels.
> 
> I'm 6.3 this morning so I'm not flinging the meter in the bin just yet!


That's brilliant thank you , no I don't mind at all if you answer , I need all the help I can get !


----------



## mumpat888

SlowRunner said:


> Good morning! 4.6 again for me today xx


Wow that's really good , I haven't been under 5 yet so still experimenting !


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Good morning , mine was 6.0 also .


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning , mine was 6.0 also .


Excellent number @mumpat888


----------



## Lindarose

That's a great result mumpat. You're doing really well


----------



## mumpat888

heasandford said:


> Just back from nearly 4 weeks in Singapore where I had to reduce my Novorapid usage significantly, now trying to get all back in line again. Morning seems to be mostly Ok though - 6.0 today. (Does everyone test on waking? - I test just before eating breakfast, probably 15 minutes or so after getting up)


Morning , I test just before breakfast also . 6.0 today .


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> Excellent number @mumpat888


Thank you , I'm relieved its within desired result .


----------



## Robin

10.6 here, and I'm in pain! Went to exercise class on Tuesday after a two week gap while teacher on hol, and probably overdid the arm exercises. Shoulder started stiffening up yesterday, and was excruciating by bedtime. ( I say shoulder, it's more internal under the shoulder blade.) Woke up every time I moved overnight. Just waiting for the nurofen to kick in before I attempt to get dressed. Hoping it's not the start of a frozen shoulder, I'm off on a walking hol in 2 weeks.


----------



## mumpat888

Lindarose said:


> That's a great result mumpat. You're doing really well


Thank you , I'm fairly new at this (8wks) so the support is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Lindarose

I sympathize Robin having had frozen shoulder and continual problems with calcium deposits,  impingement and rotor cuff over the past 5 years. 
Really hope your pain soon settles and it turns out to be over enthusiastic exercising!


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> 10.6 here, and I'm in pain! Went to exercise class on Tuesday after a two week gap while teacher on hol, and probably overdid the arm exercises. Shoulder started stiffening up yesterday, and was excruciating by bedtime. ( I say shoulder, it's more internal under the shoulder blade.) Woke up every time I moved overnight. Just waiting for the nurofen to kick in before I attempt to get dressed. Hoping it's not the start of a frozen shoulder, I'm off on a walking hol in 2 weeks.



Like Linda, I empathise too Robin. Get the ice pack on it, (not directly obviously). My shoulder is giving me some gyp this morning too. Seems to be a major risk with diabetics


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 9.7 for me this morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

I hope that your shoulder improves soon Robin. Good morning everyone 9.6 for me today and according to the Libre I was in mid teens for most of the night. In comparison yesterday during the day was a hypo nightmare. Thank goodness for my Libre


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Not quite 5.1 for me.
Off to reno house for a couple of weeks for cleaning, painting and decorating before our first visitors arrive mid-August. It's only taken us 6 years to get to this point!  I think we might get a ribbon for our guests to cut to mark the occasion.

Oooo, take it easy with that shoulder, Robin.


----------



## Ljc

mumpat888 said:


> Wow that's really good , I haven't been under 5 yet so still experimenting !


It does take a while to get BGs down to good levels .  Your result this morning is very good, but someone round here don't like us using round figures  now don't worry as I'm sure they've won't  notice today . Some of us develop coughs ect if we have a round figure ie 6.1 cough .

I'm on good terms with my meter today 6.3


----------



## Robin

Thank you everyone, shoulder seems to be settling, and I'm dosing up with nurofen and keeping it moving. ( have had a frozen shoulder before, definitely don't want this to turn into one!)
6.4 this morning, but only after a correction before bed and another one in the middle of the night, and upping my basal. It's really surprised me, I was in the teens all day yesterday despite taking just about double my normal boluses.


----------



## SlowRunner

Good morning! I'm starting the day with a 4.5. Pretty consistent this week!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.5 for me. Had some strange readings last night. 6.8 before dinner, which was odd. Had 3 sausages, peas, mushrooms & sweet potato chips for dinner & 2 hrs after, 5.7! Oh well.


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> ...but someone round here don't like us using round figures


I have a round figure  ...or was the word_ rotund ?_


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me today but the meter has been put on a probationary period!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

I could have sworn I'd posted this morning. I blame the new kittens! Any way it was 7.1 this morning after a digestion go slow last night. Thanks for all the good wishes yesterday. Still a chemo free zone. I hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I could have sworn I'd posted this morning. I blame the new kittens! Any way it was 7.1 this morning after a digestion go slow last night. Thanks for all the good wishes yesterday. Still a chemo free zone. I hope everybody is doing well.


Good news  Kittens can be a serious distraction!


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon  and 6.9 after a long sleep. Was so tired after a night shift and pleased I could manage to sleep the day. 
Enjoy the kittens khskel. I bet they're cute!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 6.5 I love my meter today , hope it lasts.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.2 for me today. Off to work soon and not going to be easy with my thumb very painful and unable to bend! Even having to left handed clicks with meter now!
Well done on great readings Ljc!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7.2 for me today. Off to work soon and not going to be easy with my thumb very painful and unable to bend! Even having to left handed clicks with meter now!
> Well done on great readings Ljc!


Thanks.  Ouch , what's happened with your thumb.


----------



## Lindarose

I've self diagnosed a trigger thumb. It seems to be stuck and when I try to move it it sort of jerks suddenly. Painful at base of joint. But I'm undergoing tests in rheumatology for joint problems do when I go back in sept they may help. Hope so but meanwhile working is very awkward. Even writing is wobbly!
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.9 for me this lovely sunny morning.

Ouch a stuck thumb sounds painful and awkward Lindarose, I hope you can get some help for it. Trigger finger/thumb can be yet another complication linked to the D


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning everyone, 13.8 for me today. 
So, it was my birthday yesterday, today it's my 1 year diaversary! Won't be celebrating that one with a chocolate brownie!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 9.9 for me. Nursie has advised me to increase to 26 units.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Good morning everyone, 13.8 for me today.
> So, it was my birthday yesterday, today it's my 1 year diaversary! Won't be celebrating that one with a chocolate brownie!


Happy Diaversary Stitch!  It's been quite a year for you, glad you found us


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I've self diagnosed a trigger thumb. It seems to be stuck and when I try to move it it sort of jerks suddenly. Painful at base of joint. But I'm undergoing tests in rheumatology for joint problems do when I go back in sept they may help. Hope so but meanwhile working is very awkward. Even writing is wobbly!
> Thanks for asking.


Hope it improves soon @Lindarose  Not sure I'd want to wait until September for someone to look at it, it might be something a GP could identify and treat now


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Happy Diaversary Stitch!  It's been quite a year for you, glad you found us


I'm glad I found you all too.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me today.

Sorry the finger is continuing to give you some gyp Linda. Hope you can get some ease soon. It's hard going when you're working. I'm still struggling to write properly since I broke mine in May.

Hope you had a lovely birthday Stitch though I suspect you're making a weekend of it!


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 3.9 here, I'm guessing my BG has settled back to something like normality after its excursion into the teens of the past two days. 
Happy Diaversary, Stitch.
Ouch, Lindarose, hope the thumb settles soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks I must admit it's a struggle pulling files and even writing hurts. Surprising how much thumbs are needed  But better as day goes on. First thing in morning I can hardly move it. I'll take your advice Northerner and try for a gp app next week but not holding my breath on getting anything very soon. We are down to 2 doctors at surgery and a month is average wait time!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Thanks I must admit it's a struggle pulling files and even writing hurts. Surprising how much thumbs are needed  But better as day goes on. First thing in morning I can hardly move it. I'll take your advice Northerner and try for a gp app next week but not holding my breath on getting anything very soon. We are down to 2 doctors at surgery and a month is average wait time!



I'd be tempted to pay for a private consult with an orthopedic hand specialist Linda. At least they'll be able to tell you if you need surgery or suggest something. You can still go on the NHS waiting list for the actual treatment. When you see your GP, he'll make a referral and it can drag on months just for a consult.
When the hand surgeon did X Ray's on my hands with the broken finger, he said he wouldn't attempt to do anything with it as they were such a general mess, it was basically bone on bone around my thumbs with little cartilage in between. So I appreciate how it feels.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 in windy West Yorkshire.


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> Thanks I must admit it's a struggle pulling files and even writing hurts. Surprising how much thumbs are needed  But better as day goes on. First thing in morning I can hardly move it. I'll take your advice Northerner and try for a gp app next week but not holding my breath on getting anything very soon. We are down to 2 doctors at surgery and a month is average wait time!


Hi, I think it's a good idea to try for an appointment next week.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 6.5  again


----------



## Carolg

Lindarose said:


> I sympathize Robin having had frozen shoulder and continual problems with calcium deposits,  impingement and rotor cuff over the past 5 years.
> Really hope your pain soon settles and it turns out to be over enthusiastic exercising!


Ouch. Had a frozen shoulder years ago. Hope it's better soon


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.1 for me today.



Sounding a little bit better Stitch. When you're consistently in single figures I'm gonna do a lap round this coffee table! 

A 6.7 for me after another feverish night with loo breaks and cold water splashing for the heat! (not from the loo obviously)


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Ouch. Had a frozen shoulder years ago. Hope it's better soon


Thank you, Carolg, I've worked hard on keeping it gently moving and it seems to be settling without freezing, touch wood. Though I'm now reaping the benefit of upping my basal. Although I've  reduced it again, Lantus being Lantus it gave me a 2.2 at 1am, treated it, (thought I'd probably overdone it) was 3.5 at 4am, treated again, woke up at 4.1.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'd better whisper my 7.0 so as not to cause undue anxiety 
Thanks for the advice and I'll ring surgery tomorrow. I also have a physio appt on Wednesday for other joint problems i.e. Shoulders knee coccyx so I'll tell her as well. So hopefully one way or another I can get some help.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone.
Eek from me. 11.4 this morning eh ??? Washed hands, retest and 6.6. You will all know which result I am ok with


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Eek from me. 11.4 this morning eh ??? Washed hands, retest and 6.6. You will all know which result I am ok with


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... On a cool, very windy Sunday morning it was a 10.3 from me. A visit to see Nursie after work tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... On a cool, very windy Sunday morning it was a 10.3 from me. A visit to see Nursie after work tomorrow.


Hope the appointment goes well  It's been a very gloomy morning here, after yesterday's sunshine - starting to brighten up a bit now. Very humid


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 7.6 for me today ... it follows a Hypo yesterday afternoon (3.5 after working in the garden) 

Didn't the swimmers do well


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9 for me


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.6 for me .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.7 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a rather high 7.2 today. I need to make some adjustments


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. A bad start for me today, the dry eyes warned me that I might not be very happy with myself and my meter confirmed it Am reporting in with a nasty 10.2


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear about your bad start to the day Ljc and I'm with you on the adjustments Linda. How I've scraped through with a 6.3 this morning is a mystery to me. Maybe all the tossing and turning most of the night with this rotten shoulder used up the glucose from the late night hot-dog! 

Oh I enjoyed it though with lashings of tomato ketchup and a small 'white' eek bun!


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh yes! After a few days of mid-5s I have a lovely jubbly 4.8 this morning (5.2 before bed last night)!

Hope the day improves, Ljc xx


----------



## Robin

10.1 here! Decided to run a bit higher after excursions into hypoland the night before, but I didn't quite mean this high!
Ouch, Amigo, I hope the shoulder improves, and soon. Mines thankfully settling, but 5 days of it was bad enough! I never realised that physical injury could upset the Bgs just as much as an infection, until it happened to me last week.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> 10.1 here! Decided to run a bit higher after excursions into hypoland the night before, but I didn't quite mean this high!
> Ouch, Amigo, I hope the shoulder improves, and soon. Mines thankfully settling, but 5 days of it was bad enough! I never realised that physical injury could upset the Bgs just as much as an infection, until it happened to me last week.



It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have my mum's home to empty...the shoulder was doing ok until the big clear out started! And how come Charity Shops only seem to want showroom, designer stuff these days?! Pfft!


----------



## Ljc

Morning YAWWWN. I hate waking up at such un earthly hour. 
Had a nasty shock,  was all bleary eyed when I read 2.9 till I turned my meter round the right way 6.2 
Somehow I got this feeling , it's gonna be one of them days and a long one too.


----------



## KookyCat

Ljc said:


> Morning YAWWWN. I hate waking up at such un earthly hour.
> Had a nasty shock,  was all bleary eyed when I read 2.9 till I turned my meter round the right way 6.2
> Somehow I got this feeling , it's gonna be one of them days and a long one too.



Good grief what were you doing up at 3:30am, that's even worse than my 4:30.  Don't know about you but it makes the day seem very long to me, and I'm bored before I even have breakfast


----------



## Jonsi

Bore braf... An 11.6 here. Nursie advised me to start reducing the Gliclazide last evening but to up the Humulin when I think I need to.
I see the GP later this morning about a 'thing' on the back of my calf that's been blistering and weeping of late. (_sorry, forgot it was breakfast time)_


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 6.8 for me,  good to be back, hope your all keeping well.


----------



## khskel

Morning everyone 6.1 for me. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all. 6.8 for me,  good to be back, hope your all keeping well.


Good to hear from you again Alan  A somewhat tardy 6.5 for me this morning - slept in again and getting worse, 6:30 yesterday and 7:15 today! Couldn't raise myself this morning and will now feel like I have wasted half the day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Hope your alien calf gets sorted, jonsi, it doesn't sound nice at all.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Ljc

KookyCat said:


> Good grief what were you doing up at 3:30am, that's even worse than my 4:30.  Don't know about you but it makes the day seem very long to me, and I'm bored before I even have breakfast


Unfortunately my brain has got this habit of waking me up nice n early


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Bore braf... An 11.6 here. Nursie advised me to start reducing the Gliclazide last evening but to up the Humulin when I think I need to.
> I see the GP later this morning about a 'thing' on the back of my calf that's been blistering and weeping of late. (_sorry, forgot it was breakfast time)_


I hope GP can clear it up quickly for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.1 after finishing at 4am. So I went bed as some of you non sleepers were just getting up! 
Hope the day doesn't drag too much.


----------



## Jonsi

Jonsi said:


> I see the GP later this morning about a 'thing' on the back of my calf that's been blistering and weeping of late.


Saw the GP (very pleasant she was too). Hasn't given it a name yet but wants to see it again on 22nd _(my 'thing' has a date!). _Have some steroid cream for it ...now for the steroid strawberries ...and a steroid scone !!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today  I was 8.3 before bed and obviously fighting off some sort of infection as I felt absolutely shattered for most of the day, despite having had a lay in. Obviously hasn't stopped me waking at 4 this morning and not being able to get back to sleep!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... and it's a 9.9 triple twist injection with a backwards double Gliclazide, single Linagliptin before landing on the Met... formin


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.4 for me, looking good on the west coast this morning, bright blue sky.  HI HO.


----------



## khskel

Woke up in the early hours feeling rough and 8.7. Now rudely awakened by the alarm and down ro 6.7


----------



## Flower

Morning  a low 3.1 for me.
It's Wednesday so it must be another foot ulcer clinic - please mend!


----------



## Stitch147

Fingers crossed for you today Flower.

A 10.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

8.4 here. No idea! Should have checked what it was doing when I happened to wake at 5am, but didn't.
Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone . Am supprised im only 5.1 after my earlier antics.


----------



## Ljc

Flower,  I Hope they tell you your foot ulcer is healing


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.6 today. 
Good luck at foot clinic Flower. All rooting for you


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  a low 3.1 for me.
> It's Wednesday so it must be another foot ulcer clinic - please mend!


Good luck @Flower, Hope the news is encouraging


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 for me today (and a house special 5.2 yesterday  )

Fingers crossed, @Flower, hope it's good! I'm still waiting for a podiatry appointment letter...


----------



## Amigo

Good luck today flower! Hope you're not sickening for something northerner and better numbers today Linda.

I had a horrible stress induced 7.6 this morning. The penalties of having to deconstruct someone's life and property with a busted shoulder!  Sorry for the selfish moan!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> I had a horrible stress induced 7.6 this morning. The penalties of having to deconstruct someone's life and property with a busted shoulder!  Sorry for the selfish moan!


It's hard work trying to clear someone's home. Hubby has spent weeks getting his mums place emptied as she's now in a care home and he has to get it sold to pay for her ongoing care. Not only hard work but quite upsetting at times. And if you're not feeling 100% that makes it even harder. So you're entitled to moan. Your poor shoulder really doesn't need it.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> It's hard work trying to clear someone's home. Hubby has spent weeks getting his mums place emptied as she's now in a care home and he has to get it sold to pay for her ongoing care. Not only hard work but quite upsetting at times. And if you're not feeling 100% that makes it even harder. So you're entitled to moan. Your poor shoulder really doesn't need it.



Yes it's very hard going indeed Linda and my mum wasn't a minimalist!  Appreciate your understanding x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. A not so good 7.7 today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, I'm 15.7 this morning. Im in a terrible mood. I barely slept (sugars went up to 23 last night, when they're so high I'm so tired yet never seem to sleep properly), it's absolutely chucking it down up here AND i just fell down my outside steps and my uniform is covered in muck and I'm sore. Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Sorry to read that you're having a carp start to the day Rosie. It can only get better. 

It's an 8.7 here with a 2.6 degree of difficulty.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your day gets better Rosie. Somewhere between 9.9 and 10.1 for me.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.9 for me, bit wet out today.  Get well soon Rosie,


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  ad a 6.1 today. Lowest for quite some time. 
Hope your day gets better Rosie


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 and I'm up but only just awake


----------



## AJLang

I hope your day gets better Rosie. 10.2 and I was in the mid teens most of the night. Have been really struggling with BGs.


----------



## Ljc

What a horrible start to your day Rosie, I hope it improves rapidly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A smidgen over 5.9, but not quite 6.1 for me today 

Really sorry you had such a rotten start to the day Rosie {{{HUGS}}} Hope your levels improve soon, so frustrating!


----------



## Robin

6.8 here. Quote. 'Is it raining? I hadn't noticed' No rain here.
Hope your day Improves, Rosie.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me today and a swift kick up my backside to get back on track. Stress and pressure has derailed me but it has to stop!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A smidgen over 5.9, but not quite 6.1 for me today
> 
> Really sorry you had such a rotten start to the day Rosie {{{HUGS}}} Hope your levels improve soon, so frustrating!



Expecting a call after 3 today from a diabetic nurse for advice so hopefully they'll want to see me!


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Expecting a call after 3 today from a diabetic nurse for advice so hopefully they'll want to see me!



I know I've said this many times Rosie but I hope you get sorted this time. It's a total disgrace!


----------



## Ljc

I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## mumpat888

Well I started the day on 6.3 , however its my birthday so after a day not eating properly I've soared to 9.3 ! Better get back on tomorrow .


----------



## Amigo

mumpat888 said:


> Well I started the day on 6.3 , however its my birthday so after a day not eating properly I've soared to 9.3 ! Better get back on tomorrow .



Happy birthday mumpat  It's allowed for today!


----------



## mumpat888

Amigo said:


> Happy birthday mumpat  It's allowed for today!


Thank you Amigo . After the shock of 9.3 I embarked on some "vicious hoovering" in the hope that it will come down a little !


----------



## Annette

mumpat888 said:


> Thank you Amigo . After the shock of 9.3 I embarked on some "vicious hoovering" in the hope that it will come down a little !


Is that like extreme ironing? IE half way up a mountain or something?


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Well I started the day on 6.3 , however its my birthday so after a day not eating properly I've soared to 9.3 ! Better get back on tomorrow .


Belated Happy Birthday, @mumpat888!  

5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning! I'd say yay it's Friday but weekends mean nothing to me! 17.2 this morning which was a surprise as I barely ate yesterday (I just forgot) and had my tea at 4pm. Not eaten or drunk anything til 5am when I tested so was expecting it to be a bit lower! DSN wasn't v helpful yesterday, she just told me to increase my Humulin I to 32 units and wait til I see the consultant on the 24th


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning! I'd say yay it's Friday but weekends mean nothing to me! 17.2 this morning which was a surprise as I barely ate yesterday (I just forgot) and had my tea at 4pm. Not eaten or drunk anything til 5am when I tested so was expecting it to be a bit lower! DSN wasn't v helpful yesterday, she just told me to increase my Humulin I to 32 units and wait til I see the consultant on the 24th


I see the DSN is working hard for her money...  Hope things improve with the increase in dose Rosie, have a good day


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 9.9 for me. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## khskel

Whoops, bite the bullet 7 exactly


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.9 for me.  Cloudy day here, hope it picks up for weekend, have a good one folks.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 5.7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11. *cough* for me today. Me and the oh are both off work today so we are off over the bridge into Kent to visit Howletts wild animal park in Canterbury.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Hope you enjoyed your birthday mumpat and hope you enjoy your day off stitch and share some of the lovely weather expected here today.


----------



## Robin

On the 5.7 step too, budge up, Ljc.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 11. *cough* for me today. Me and the oh are both off work today so we are off over the bridge into Kent to visit Howletts wild animal park in Canterbury.


It's nice bright sunshine here atm, a tad chilly though. I haven't been there for a while but I love Howletts.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 today


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, @mumpat888!
> 
> 5.9 for me this morning


Thank you . 6.1 this morning ! Very surprised after the treats I had yesterday (not too many really) but it went up to 9.3 !


----------



## mumpat888

Annette said:


> Is that like extreme ironing? IE half way up a mountain or something?


Lol , preparing for a visit from my sister in the morning as I wouldn't have had time then due to a dental appoint first . Boring I know but heyho !


----------



## mumpat888

I have forgotten to take my Metformin , too late now ? Or should I eat something just to take it ? Help !


----------



## Robin

mumpat888 said:


> I have forgotten to take my Metformin , too late now ? Or should I eat something just to take it ? Help !


How long ago did you eat? If there's still food in your stomach, it should be Ok to take, I'd have thought. 
On the other hand, Metformin is something that gradually builds up in the system, so missing a dose won't make much of a difference in the long run.


----------



## Jonsi

mumpat888 said:


> I have forgotten to take my Metformin , too late now ? Or should I eat something just to take it ? Help !


If you've not long eaten then take it now. If you last ate some hours ago then let it go. *Don't double up at your next dose*. Just continue as normal.


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> I have forgotten to take my Metformin , too late now ? Or should I eat something just to take it ? Help !


The PIL (Patient Information Leaflet) that comes with the tablets should say what to do if you miss a dose


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for the late post. Somewhere between 6.9 and 7.1 Relying heavily on lots of extra basal, thank goodness for my pump.


----------



## mumpat888

Robin said:


> How long ago did you eat? If there's still food in your stomach, it should be Ok to take, I'd have thought.
> On the other hand, Metformin is something that gradually builds up in the system, so missing a dose won't make much of a difference in the long run.


I ate about 3 and a half hours ago so I would probably need something else to take a pill . I took a reading a little while ago and it was 7.1 so not too high , I think I will leave it . Thanks for your help .


----------



## mumpat888

Jonsi said:


> If you've not long eaten then take it now. If you last ate some hours ago then let it go. *Don't double up at your next dose*. Just continue as normal.


Thank you , it was some hours ago so I will leave it .


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> The PIL (Patient Information Leaflet) that comes with the tablets should say what to do if you miss a dose


Of course , I didn't think of that . I will look now but will probably leave it today . I've checked and they advise to leave it , thanks for the tip .


----------



## Jonsi

mumpat888 said:


> I ate about 3 and a half hours ago so I would probably need something else to take a pill . I took a reading a little while ago and it was 7.1 so not too high , I think I will leave it . Thanks for your help .


I'd say that was the correct call. Rest easy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 14.7 for me. Went to bed at 8pm and was straight out like a light. Unusual for me, I normally toss and turn for at least an hour before I fall asleep. Alarm went off at 4:30 and I jumped out of bed lol! Must have needed it


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, 14.7 for me. Went to bed at 8pm and was straight out like a light. Unusual for me, I normally toss and turn for at least an hour before I fall asleep. Alarm went off at 4:30 and I jumped out of bed lol! Must have needed it


Glad to hear you got a good sleep Rosie! Hope your day goes well


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 today after a return of leg cramps and an unscheduled performance of the Swearing Dance with new lyrics

Good to hear you got some decent sleep Rosie


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Thanks guys, it's amazing how a good night's sleep can instantly make you feel better!! I think the main reason I jumped out of bed was 8 and a half hours of undisturbed sleep means 8 and a half hours without a wee LOL


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hope your leg cramps have subsided now flower!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a (quiet) 7.0 
Worked yest evening and was so hot rushing round that I felt a macflurry was in order when I finished at 10.30pm. Not my best idea though at the time it was wonderful!
Hope those cramps have calmed down now Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Had a great day out yesterday.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A lovely five point zero this morning. My figures have been very well behaved recently. Thursday night had a take away kebab (chicken) with salad & garlic mayo but left the pitta, followed by a big bowl of berries & cream.  Didn't test before but was 5.7 afterwards. Last night had a home made lamb burger in a bread thin followed by 2 squares of 85% choccy. Before 4.8, after 5.3.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me. Have a good weekend


----------



## Robin

Morning everybody. 5.5 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. After doing  a correction last night I'm  10.7 this morning,  Still at least I know why now, I've got another nice  visitor,  uti grrrrrrr.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After doing  a correction last night I'm  10.7 this morning,  Still at least I know why now, I've got another nice  visitor,  uti grrrrrrr.


Hope you feel better soon @Ljc


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.0 after a horrible 2.6 at 4am that required two bottles of glucojuice and a strawberry mousse. My legs were so shaky it wasn't very sensible of me to go downstairs for the mousse...


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After doing  a correction last night I'm  10.7 this morning,  Still at least I know why now, I've got another nice  visitor,  uti grrrrrrr.


Sorry to hear that ljc. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Have a lovely Saturday everyone


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a weekend 10.3 here.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After doing  a correction last night I'm  10.7 this morning,  Still at least I know why now, I've got another nice  visitor,  uti grrrrrrr.



Ooo sorry to hear about the 'little visitor' Ljc, the UTI. I didn't read it carefully at first and thought the visitor was a mouse! ...I'm not sure which are easier to get rid of!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Ljc


Thanks


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning 6.0 after a horrible 2.6 at 4am that required two bottles of glucojuice and a strawberry mousse. My legs were so shaky it wasn't very sensible of me to go downstairs for the mousse...


I hope you managed the stairs without injury. Hypos and stairs are not a good mix.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning , 7.1 for me today . Maybe because I missed a pill yesterday .


----------



## mumpat888

Ljc said:


> I hope you managed the stairs without injury. Hypos and stairs are not a good mix.


Oh my goodness , you poor thing , I hope you feel better now  Sorry I've put this post in the wrong place ! Should be for AjLang .


----------



## Ljc

Yawnnnnn, Good Morning . 6.5


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Yawnnnnn, Good Morning . 6.5


Good morning  @Ljc! Goodness, you're worse than me for waking early! 6.4 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 9.8 for me today. There is definitely a bit of improvement with my numbers lately, maybe the higher dose of the empagliflozin will do the last little bit. Back to Drs after I get home from Dorset.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a self inflicted 7.8 for me


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all from sunny Croatia where I have a few days holiday with my youngest daughter who is 20.
4.1 for me today. I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Amigo

A post anniversary meal 7.3 for me so expected. Naan bread is irresistible but I shouldn't really be having naan! 

Nice to see the figures coming down Stitch!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Hope you're having a lovely break New-journey!


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6.0 for me today 


Amigo said:


> A post anniversary meal 7.3 for me so expected. Naan bread is irresistible but I shouldn't really be having naan!
> 
> Nice to see the figures coming down Stitch!


Come on now Amigo , remember what you told me when I had a birthday treat ? Its allowed this time . Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Amigo

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all , 6.0 for me today
> 
> Come on now Amigo , remember what you told me when I had a birthday treat ? Its allowed this time . Glad you enjoyed it



Yes you're right mumpat! These people who give out advice should have better memories! Lol


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A repeat of yesterday's 10.3 for me. 
Hope yesterday doesn't repeat itself because my levels sank yesterday afternoon and I wasn't right again for about 5 hours afterwards.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> I hope you managed the stairs without injury. Hypos and stairs are not a good mix.


Thank you Ljc no injury but it was such a stupid thing for me to do, especially with home my head is at the moment.


----------



## AJLang

mumpat888 said:


> Oh my goodness , you poor thing , I hope you feel better now  Sorry I've put this post in the wrong place ! Should be for AjLang .


Thank you Mumpat


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. 6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Morning all.  I'm on the naughty step this morning 10.5 , all down to some shortcake biscuits I had with an early morning coffee


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 7.9 over here.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Yawnnnnn, Good Morning . 6.5


Sorry, are we boring you?!

Morning all. 5.4 here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.4 for me, lovely day here bright blue sky.


----------



## khskel

Monday again and a 5.7 for me


----------



## Peapod87

Morning all thought id join in as its been a while... Back to work today after a lovely 2 weeks off, going to be painful lol!. I'm on 6.6 today which was odd coz I was 6.7 last night so no real change xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  2.9 this sunny morning. Yikes I don't like starting the day that low, time for some basal tweakery


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone, 6.5 at 6.15am yay 9.0 an hour later


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me. Have a good week everyone


----------



## Mini-Vicki

6.2 for me this morning  
Happy Monday all x


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.3 for me today .


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! Woke up at 10:30 today!! V late. 20.3 this morning. Going to make sure I have a protein filled lunch as Nurse Rosie is in charge of the entire ward on my shift today!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a house special 5.2 today - same as before bed last night


----------



## mumpat888

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me. Have a good week everyone


You too , Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 8.2 for me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

14.7 today not good but much better than the 20.3 from yesterday! Went to bed on 18. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here. 4.1 according to the Libre - this sensor's running lower than my SD Codefree, which is a first, but a bit unnerving!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.6 from the Welsh jury. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 6.9 for me, lovely day again on the west coast.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all! 
5.0 for me this morning....
Have a good day all x


----------



## Flower

Good morning   it's another low start with 3.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.5 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you at 6.7 Bloden. Def not 4.1!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.9 this morning but it was a perfect straight line for the whole night


----------



## Amigo

A non too shabby 6.6 for me but would prefer a high 5!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 13.8 this morning. 3 days of placement left to go!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. < 8.1 cough this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me


----------



## AJLang

17.5 Yep that's 17.5!! Had a bit of a meltdown last night and did overdo the carbs but I did Bolus accordingly. However when I went up to bed I noticed a very unexpected sharp upward arrow on my Libre. I checked my cannula and the stuff that sticks it down was covered with lots of very fresh blood - I've never had that happen before. So a perfect storm of high carbs and a dodgy cannula.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh dear that sounds nasty Amanda. Hope things soon settle down. 
Good morning  and (another cough) 7.0


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Ooo, hope you manage to get that high down, AJ. What a nasty surprise!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LindaRose and Bloden. Definitely a nasty surprise.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope that soon comes down Amanda.
11.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Budge up, khskel, 6.4 for me too.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> 17.5 Yep that's 17.5!! Had a bit of a meltdown last night and did overdo the carbs but I did Bolus accordingly. However when I went up to bed I noticed a very unexpected sharp upward arrow on my Libre. I checked my cannula and the stuff that sticks it down was covered with lots of very fresh blood - I've never had that happen before. So a perfect storm of high carbs and a dodgy cannula.



Sorry you've had a rough night which I've shared AJ!
I think the Big 'C' and big 'D' were battling for nocturnal supremacy with extreme heat, excruciating cramp and hence insomnia! 
I haven't tested yet but it's a tired groan zone this morning I'm afraid.
However, the sun is shining so a quick kick up the jacksey and I'll be fine.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch and Amigo. Amigo I'm so sorry that you had such a bad night. Big hugs for you{{{{{}}}}}


----------



## khskel

I'm not normally a huggy person but big hugs to one and all and let's be level out there.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ... 'twas an 8.1 for me this morning (9.5 last night after demolishing a post-work bottle of Pinot Grigio and some..._shhhh don't tell ..._ Pringles in the sunshine)

have a great day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Amigo

Thanks for hugs AJ and Khskel (who doesn't often do them). 

The 7.7 shows my bod isn't happy at the moment


----------



## mumpat888

Hi everyone , not on here yesterday as up and out early . My readings for yesterday and today are 6.5 and 6.4 respectively . I hope you've all had a good day


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Hi everyone , not on here yesterday as up and out early . My readings for yesterday and today are 6.5 and 6.4 respectively . I hope you've all had a good day


Great readings @mumpat888  5.7 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.6 for me. great day again.  Hi Ho.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A ready for breakfast after basal testing 6.2 for me. A trip to the vampires before work for my HbA1C.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's an acceptable 7.5 for me this morning (8.thing before bed but I did feel mightily disorientated during the early hours)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 for me today. 
O


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  7.7 here - a bit high but hardly any change overnight (for a change).

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  14.3.for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all. A nice round errrr, 4.9999-5.0001 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everybody . 6.8 this morning


----------



## Amigo

On the step with you Ljc with a 6.8


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 9.8 for me today.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all! 

3.2 for me this morning, which usually means I feel rotten for the next few hours...
I've bought biscuits in for my work colleagues as a pre-apology for my grumpiness


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... it's an acceptable 7.5 for me this morning (8.thing before bed but I did feel mightily disorientated during the early hours)


Am I detecting an improvement in your waking levels @Jonsi?


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Am I detecting an improvement in your waking levels @Jonsi?


Yup ...things are improving overall tbh . I'm stuffing less into my mouth during the day and what I am putting in generally is better for me. A few unwelcome wobbles recently when I've gone too low though. Whether they're false hypos or genuine <4 ones they're unpleasant and tend to wipe me out for several hours.


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> Yup ...things are improving overall tbh . I'm stuffing less into my mouth during the day and what I am putting in generally is better for me. A few unwelcome wobbles recently when I've gone too low though. Whether they're false hypos or genuine <4 ones they're unpleasant and tend to wipe me out for several hours.


Well done on the changes you've made, Jonsi. You know it makes sense!


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> Great readings @mumpat888  5.7 for me today


Thank you , good reading for you today also , coincidently 5.7 for me also today


----------



## Ljc

Morning all, 3.5 , I've decided dextrose tabs for brekky are yuk.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning all, 3.5 , I've decided dextrose tabs for brekky are yuk.


Looks like you might need to adjust the insulatard - what was your levels before bed?

6.1 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Looks like you might need to adjust the insulatard - what was your levels before bed?
> 
> 6.1 for me today


Thanks, I was 5.7 before bed . In case it makes any difference I take my Insulatard in the morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Hope those levels... erm... level for you soon Ljc. 
A 9.1 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7. Weekend tomorrow


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 5.9 for me.  Still looking good out my window.  Why does the weekend have to come round so quick. Have a good one folks. HI HO


----------



## AJLang

18.6 this morning. Libre showed that it started going up at 3am which shows that it's the gastroparesis. I will get on top of this. I will beat it.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning everyone , 6.4 for me today . Attended the DESMOND course yesterday . Very informative but I found it finally brought home to me what it means to have this . Up to now I have been "head down get on with it" mode but the course explained all the things that could go wrong and I felt very down when I got home . Weepy . I suppose I have to expect highs and lows . Sorry to be so miserable . Have a good day everyone .


----------



## Robin

5.4 here. Hope you're feeling more upbeat now, mumpat. Remember, as with most things in life, what could go wrong and what actually goes wrong are worlds apart.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 13.5 for me this morning, even though I was 11.7 before bed. Get today out of the way then its 12 days until im back in work.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks, I was 5.7 before bed . In case it makes any difference I take my Insulatard in the morning.


In that case, how long after your last novorapid are you taking your bedtime reading? It can have quite a 'tail' and it's possible that a reading taken an hour later might have shown you were a bit too low to sleep on already


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a very quiet 7.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Morning everyone , 6.4 for me today . Attended the DESMOND course yesterday . Very informative but I found it finally brought home to me what it means to have this . Up to now I have been "head down get on with it" mode but the course explained all the things that could go wrong and I felt very down when I got home . Weepy . I suppose I have to expect highs and lows . Sorry to be so miserable . Have a good day everyone .


I think much can depend on the course presenter. Obviously, they need to make people aware that diabetes can have serious consequences if not managed well, but as you say, it can sometimes be very scary to hear. My course was similar, particularly the talk from the eye person and the foot person - both were quite negative and gave the impression that bad things were inevitable - this simply isn't true! You have made an excellent start, you are learning every day and you recognise that action needs to be taken. Well-controlled diabetes is the major cause of....absolutely nothing!


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> I think much can depend on the course presenter. Obviously, they need to make people aware that diabetes can have serious consequences if not managed well, but as you say, it can sometimes be very scary to hear. My course was similar, particularly the talk from the eye person and the foot person - both were quite negative and gave the impression that bad things were inevitable - this simply isn't true! You have made an excellent start, you are learning every day and you recognise that action needs to be taken .Well-controlled diabetes is the major cause of....absolutely nothing!


Thank you , that's very kind and I know very true . I know I will be fine , its just the shock of the seriousness of some of it . I'm ok , thank you .


----------



## mumpat888

Robin said:


> 5.4 here. Hope you're feeling more upbeat now, mumpat. Remember, as with most things in life, what could go wrong and what actually goes wrong are worlds apart.


Thank you Robin , I'll remember that .


----------



## Bloden

mumpat888 said:


> Thank you , that's very kind and I know very true . I know I will be fine , its just the shock of the seriousness of some of it . I'm ok , thank you .


I really sympathise, mumpat, with how you're feeling - I think we've all been there. But as Northener says, you've got off on the right foot and are learning to look after yourself - give yourself a big pat (no pun intended) on the back.

Morning all. 6.9 here.

You know what, this week I seem to have stepped off the BG roller coaster and I've been having more or less level BGs all day long - wow! I blame you lot, for edu-ma-cating me. Thanks!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me today. Just about to enjoy some nice boiled eggs and a lone soldier!


----------



## mumpat888

Bloden said:


> I really sympathise, mumpat, with how you're feeling - I think we've all been there. But as Northener says, you've got off on the right foot and are learning to look after yourself - give yourself a big pat (no pun intended) on the back.
> 
> Morning all. 6.9 here.
> 
> You know what, this week I seem to have stepped off the BG roller coaster and I've been having more or less level BGs all day long - wow! I blame you lot, for edu-ma-cating me. Thanks!


Thank you Bloden , I'm glad I found this forum , you're all so lovely . You seem to be doing well too bloden , well done .


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Ljc said:


> Morning all, 3.5 , I've decided dextrose tabs for brekky are yuk.


I recommend fruit juice as an alternative!


----------



## Bloden

mumpat888 said:


> Thank you Bloden , I'm glad I found this forum , you're all so lovely . You seem to be doing well too bloden , well done .


I'm getting there, mumpat!

Morning all. 7.3 here - after a whopping 17  after a meal out last night. Who knows?!!

Have a great weekend ev1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Starting the weekend on a 6.7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 10.3. I keep increasing my basal so something should work soon? Tonight I'm increasing my insulin to carbs ratio. I did manage to keep in target from 11am until I went to bed last night so I'm making progress


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all . 6.0 for me today . Well done on making progress AJ  Have a good weekend everyone .


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Mumpat


----------



## Ljc

Mornin all, 5.7 for me 
@TheClockworkDodo


TheClockworkDodo said:


> I recommend fruit juice as an alternative!


 Thanks.  I obviously wasn't thinking straight yesterday, a swig of juice would be much more appetising at that time in the morning ,probably work quicker too .


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. Starting the weekend on a 6.7


Joining you on the 6.7 step this morning!  6.7 before bed as well, so obviously meter is stuck!


----------



## Amigo

I'm happy to be a 6.8 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you Amigo with 6.8. 
Got my injection Monday as surgery couldn't fit me in yesterday. Not a bad wait really.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore gwlyb yma heddiw... (it's wet!)
A rain lashed, gale battered 9.5 here ('twas 8.thing at bedtime). Woke up over 3 hours later than usual. Lie in. Luxury


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I'm with you Amigo with 6.8.
> Got my injection Monday as surgery couldn't fit me in yesterday. Not a bad wait really.



Hope it goes well Linda 

I've got a full week of varying medical appointments next week including a mammogram, physio and 2 follow ups from 'procedures'. I'm thinking of moving into the hospital to save travelling time!  Oh and my diabetic review needs organising once I get the blood taken.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh dear Amigo. I know what you mean. Lately I seem to veer from dentist doctors hospital and nurse! Hope all your appointments go well


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well, it's not a waking test but this is my bedtime test!! I know it says fasting, ignore that. I actually had fish and cous cous at 8:30. I just click it most of the time cos it's the first option on my meter and I have to click one before I can see my result. I can't wait til Wednesday and my consultant appointment but until then I'm hoping to God it drops over night...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.

Hope that level is looking much better this morning Rosie, you need to give that consultant a serious talking to, this can't go on! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 4.2 here.
Hoping for a better level for you Rosie, (though if your basal is doing the job it's supposed to, it shouldn't bring you down. Here's to MDI and quickly)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A not so good 7.8  today


----------



## khskel

Looked like I was dropping low overnight so an oatcake assisted 7.notalot for me. Hope your levels are down Rosie


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive 7.6 for me which is the highest waking figure for a while. Would have retested but had run out of strips upstairs.

I need a re-boot I think! Trust my levels to shoot up for blood let week. Hope it does truly capture past better efforts! 

I really feel for you Rosie...you must be getting so disheartened!


----------



## Stitch147

10.1 for me today. 
Hope your levels come down Rosie.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.5 for me this morn . Good luck Rosie , hope your levels get sorted . Chin up .


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da... It's a *snap* with Stitch...a 10.1 for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone, after a terrible nights sleep with a lot of shouty leg cramps, i was 17.7 when I woke up.

27 is the highest I have ever been and jesus I felt rough last night. I drank two litres of water throughout the night and peed four times..


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone, after a terrible nights sleep with a lot of shouty leg cramps, i was 17.7 when I woke up.
> 
> 27 is the highest I have ever been and jesus I felt rough last night. I drank two litres of water throughout the night and peed four times..



I really hope you can get this levelled out Rosie. We feel a collective frustration! 

I've just taken my levels after breakfast and they've dropped to 6.7. Think I had some face cream on my finger earlier!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

A bleary-eyed bore da... 8.1 for me


----------



## Ljc

A very good morning to you all , 6.1 < slip this morning.


----------



## khskel

6.6 in a very wet West Yorkshire


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.8 Equally wet west coast of Scotland,  HI Ho,  "Happy" today a full week ahead.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. just throwing the last bits in the car before the drive down to Dorset.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 today.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. just throwing the last bits in the car before the drive down to Dorset.


Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Lindarose

Happy holidays Stitch 
It a sorry 7.0 today. Good morning all.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , "snap" Lindarose  7.0 for me this morn at just after 7.00am . Just been for a half hour fast walk and checked again - 5.4 ! Chuffed !


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. just throwing the last bits in the car before the drive down to Dorset.


Morning Stitch , have a great time , you've picked a good week for fab weather


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 on this very wet morning here. Hope you have weather highs and BG lows Stitch


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning, happy Monday! A 17.3 today. First official day off uni and I'm bored already


----------



## Lindarose

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all , "snap" Lindarose  7.0 for me this morn at just after 7.00am . Just been for a half hour fast walk and checked again - 5.4 ! Chuffed !


Good work mumpat. Just shows how much good walking does for us type 2's!


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning, happy Monday! A 17.3 today. First official day off uni and I'm bored already


I've got a pile of ironing you can do if you like.
(admittedly I don't know what ironing is ...Mrs Jonsi says _'there's a pile of ironing to be done y'know'_ but I don't even know where you put the petrol on the iron thing [which isn't even iron at all]).


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> I've got a pile of ironing you can do if you like.
> (admittedly I don't know what ironing is ...Mrs Jonsi says _'there's a pile of ironing to be done y'know'_ but I don't even know where you put the petrol on the iron thing [which isn't even iron at all]).



I think I'll leave that ironing to Mrs Jonsi if you don't mind! I'm sure she just loves doing your ironing!


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> I think I'll leave that ironing to Mrs Jonsi if you don't mind! I'm sure she just loves doing your ironing!


well ...it's not a man's work is it?

_I've started running ...and I think I'm just about out of small-household-object-being-chucked range by now _

wanna wash my car for me then?


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> well ...it's not a man's work is it?
> 
> _I've started running ...and I think I'm just about out of small-household-object-being-chucked range by now _
> 
> wanna wash my car for me then?


Yeh , I'd be a bit   as we're waiting for you just round the corner for youuuuu


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.7 this morning but only because I hadn't eaten since 2.30 yesterday. Overall levels still high not helped by the Gastroparesis flaring up.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Insomnia really sucks, been awake for four hours. 
5.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning all. Insomnia really sucks, been awake for four hours.
> 5.5 today


So sorry you're having trouble sleeping Ljc, that really is frustrating and exhausting  Hope you get a better night tonight 

5.9 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... After a 5.thing leaving work yesterday and heading downwards, in my fuddle I mistook one of my BP meds for Gliclazide last night... Oops!

It's a 9.8 here (mind you I did overdo the Carbs to try to lift me up a bit)


----------



## khskel

And for me some scarlet ribbons er hang on that should be and for me a 6.6 must engage brain


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.0 for me.  Raining,   HI HO.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.9 for me today . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 today. 
Had thumb injected yest and got to stay off work til Friday. The good news is today is going to be hot and sunny  Hope it works.


----------



## AJLang

I hope that it works really well  for you Lindarose.
5.5 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Amanda and good number for you today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Hope your thumb settles, Lindarose.
Encouraging number there, AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose and Robin


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me today. Looks like a hot 'un as I start my round of medical appts today. The bumologist is today! 

Best wishes to all having issues whatever they may be


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all! 15.6 this morning


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me today. Looks like a hot 'un as I start my round of medical appts today. The bumologist is today!
> 
> Best wishes to all having issues whatever they may be


All the best with your appointments Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

Good luck Amigo  Hope all goes well


----------



## Amigo

Thanks Linda and AJ...just back and all is well thankfully  we take the good news where we can get it!


----------



## Lindarose

That's great to know Amigo. You can cross that one off your list!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.9 for me


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a disappointing 10.5 for me (I blame the tiny amount of pasta and a bagel I had for my evening meal - although it was me who put it in my mouth)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.5 step please Northerner after a 2.3 in the night


----------



## Robin

Morning all, my meters stuck on 6.4, I've had that number three mornings running.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning , 5.8 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a shocking 7.8. A repeat gave 7.3 so either way not great. I have read that the steroid injection can raise BG for a few days so hoping it's just that.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.5 step please Northerner after a 2.3 in the night


I've put a comfy cushion on the step for you @Flower  Sorry to hear about the hypo, but it looks like you got the treatment spot on!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a shocking 7.8. A repeat gave 7.3 so either way not great. I have read that the steroid injection can raise BG for a few days so hoping it's just that.


I think that's more than likely to be the culprit Lindarose, hope that the thumb is feeling better for it!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner. A slight bit of movement this morning but won't bend yet. To be honest it makes me feel yuk just trying to!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a shocking 7.8. A repeat gave 7.3 so either way not great. I have read that the steroid injection can raise BG for a few days so hoping it's just that.



It did with me Linda even though they say there's no systemic effect. I've researched it and there's evidence it can and does. Good news is it's very short lived and worth it. I may be getting one in my shoulder again on 
Sat. Hope it helps you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good luck if you have your shoulder done Amigo. Been told I can have a second injection in 6 weeks and then surgery if not better. I appreciate the help being given but it's a long process and I'm desperate to be able to work properly.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good luck if you have your shoulder done Amigo. Been told I can have a second injection in 6 weeks and then surgery if not better. I appreciate the help being given but it's a long process and I'm desperate to be able to work properly.



Oh I absolutely understand Linda. I had an injection 6 weeks ago but shoulder surgery is still a possibility and I still can't bend the finger I broke. The physio continues. I struggle to write now but can type. Hope this works for you.

A 6.9 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , don't worry Jonsi  it'll be fine again by tomorrow you'll see . I hope you savoured the pasta and bagel  then it will have been worth it .


----------



## mumpat888

Ooops forgot to put my reading 5.7 . Have a good day all


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all, woke up about 2 hrs ago   at 5.5


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb.... A disappointing 10.9 here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today after a VERY hot and muggy, largely sleepless night


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 5.8 for me, and had a Chinese last night.  HI HO.


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me, and had a Chinese last night.  HI HO.


Result!  Have a good day at the coalface!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. Diabetes clinic this afternoon.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.3 for me. Diabetes clinic this afternoon.


Good luck at the clinic @khskel, hope things go well!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 here.

Some mozzies had a picnic on my face the night before last, but hopefully last night's VERY heavy rain squashed them all into the mud....little bzzzz-stards!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.4 for me.


----------



## Flower

Morning  5.1 today.

I hope your clinic appointment is useful khskel. 
I'm off to try and get on a train today to visit my Mum -using it as a trial run before Birmingham and meeting the crowd pleasing DF . Mind the gap.....


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  5.1 today.
> 
> I hope your clinic appointment is useful khskel.
> I'm off to try and get on a train today to visit my Mum -using it as a trial run before Birmingham and meeting the crowd pleasing DF . Mind the gap.....


Hope everything goes smoothly on your train trip @Flower, and that it gives you confidence for Birmingham  Take care and enjoy your day!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. No change to thumb. Very disappointed. Will discuss at rheum appt in 2 weeks although the plan by gp is repeat injection after 6 weeks. My hands are generally painful so may all be linked.

Hope you review goes well khskel.  I have my eye check today so grateful
it's cloudy!
Enjoy your day Flower.


----------



## mumpat888

Ljc said:


> Morning all, woke up about 2 hrs ago   at 5.5


Good reading though Ljc


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.2 for me today . Lovely day out there . Have a good one everyone


----------



## Amigo

6.7 for me this rainy morning. 

Sorry your thumb is no better Linda...maybe it may take a few days to work? Hope so. I have physio today.

Hope your appt goes well Khskel.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

14.4 for me this morning. Hope you all have a good Thursday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 12.3 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 here


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all. 6.7 for me, better off having a Chinese for dinner, Have a great weekend folks.  HI HO ("Grumpy" today got to have another 2 days off)


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 6.9 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 4.7 here.  After two days of storms we've woken up in the mist today - very Kate Bush! 
How was Thomas the Tank yesterday, Flower?


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.4 for me today .


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Amigo

A  rotund 7 for me after a 'stressy' night


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everybody. A real 5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here. 

Been an interesting week - I was very active all day Monday (hoovering interior stone walls, if you're interested) and the effect on my BG lasted until yesterday! A 4-day glucose grab by my liver and muscles. 

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here. No Dawn Phenom, couple of glasses of wine the night before works every time!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 9.8 here. Have a lovely day all.


----------



## khskel

Snap @Ljc 5.9 for me too


----------



## Amigo

A 'must do better' 7.3!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. 15.3 for me but I was 14.7 when I went to bed so that's pretty stable for me!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all. 15.3 for me but I was 14.7 when I went to bed so that's pretty stable for me!


How are things going with the humalog? Or haven't you started it yet?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> How are things going with the humalog? Or haven't you started it yet?



Not too bad. I think I need to increase my ratio though. I'm not sure 1:10 is enough. Although I know I need to lower them slowly. Since being on the humalog I've not gone above 20 which is good for me.

Only been on it two days (and today). I'm going back on Wednesday with a complete food diary including carbs and insulin along with the diary of all my blood sugars. I think we'll discuss my ratio then.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Not too bad. I think I need to increase my ratio though. I'm not sure 1:10 is enough. Although I know I need to lower them slowly. Since being on the humalog I've not gone above 20 which is good for me.
> 
> Only been on it two days (and today). I'm going back on Wednesday with a complete food diary including carbs and insulin along with the diary of all my blood sugars. I think we'll discuss my ratio then.


Good to hear, hope they are finally on the ball with this!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 6.2 for me today . Good reading Ljc


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

5.2 this morning, house special 

I'm not sure why it's a house special though - can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Oh, l was 5.1 this morning. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. A big fat round 6.1 cough  today



Rosiecarmel said:


> Not too bad. I think I need to increase my ratio though. I'm not sure 1:10 is enough. Although I know I need to lower them slowly. Since being on the humalog I've not gone above 20 which is good for me.
> 
> Only been on it two days (and today). I'm going back on Wednesday with a complete food diary including carbs and insulin along with the diary of all my blood sugars. I think we'll discuss my ratio then.


It's good to read that your levels are starting to improve. In case I forget I'll wish you good luck for Wednesday now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.7 here.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.2 for me today . Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.6 for me After gradually increasing my basal from 23 units to 30 units over the last three months, with lots of tweakings,  my Libre 7 day reading has gone down from a whopping 10.2 to 8.0. If I can maintain 8.0 or below I will be happy because that will get my HBA1C back into the 6's. Still having problems during the night and have started to use some of my Gastroparesis medication again. 7 day average on my meter has come down from 9.8 to 6.9


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A '_getting up three hours later than usual_' 11.1 for me. 
One of the cats left us a 'present' of a dead mouse in the kitchen this morning...that was nice.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me.  to the mousey present Jonsi!


----------



## Mark Parrott

One of our cats bought in 3 dead mice the other day & lined them up neatly on the lounge floor.


----------



## SB2015

What a tidy cat!


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> One of our cats bought in 3 dead mice the other day & lined them up neatly on the lounge floor.


They weren't blind mice were they? With no tails?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all 6.6 for me. Going to be a good one today,  HI HO  ("Happy" today)  I love mondays


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 again today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A bank holiday 4.8 for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> They weren't blind mice were they? With no tails?


No heads either.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.2 for me.

I just about managed Thomas the Tank, getting off the train was a much bigger drop to the platform so it was a leap of faith! My limited sight scares me more than my leg as I am unaware of what is around me. Never mind  - I got there and back and it was great to stay with my Mum for a few days


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.2 for me.
> 
> I just about managed Thomas the Tank, getting off the train was a much bigger drop to the platform so it was a leap of faith! My limited sight scares me more than my leg as I am unaware of what is around me. Never mind  - I got there and back and it was great to stay with my Mum for a few days


That drop to the platform worries me sometimes  Well done on managing your adventure @Flower!  Please let me know if you need any help at all when you come to Birmingham - I would be very happy to meet you at the station


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  I'll probably take up your kind offer of help at New Street once I have made my gazelle like exit from the train  I am really proud I managed my adventure as it's easy to think of reasons not to venture too far from home!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I'll probably take up your kind offer of help at New Street once I have made my gazelle like exit from the train  I am really proud I managed my adventure as it's easy to think of reasons not to venture too far from home!


You are right to be proud   I think @Diabeticliberty will be very flattered that the prospect of hearing him sing has inspired your bravery


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
After going to bed with a nice 6.1 last night , I woke to a 9.7 this morning , I think I must have become a fridge raiding somnambulist last night.


----------



## Amigo

I haven't tested this morning. Hubbie brought me a bacon sandwich in bed and it was either eat that or look for my meter. I'm afraid the bacon buttie won! 

So I could guess a lovely low number but more likely to be around 6.9 -7.2

Have a nice BH everyone


----------



## Jonsi

Bore braf yma heddiw  (it's a fine morning here today)... it's an 8.9 from the Welsh Jury and for Luxembourg _nil points!_


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone , 8.2 today eek ! Gave myself a bit of a fright with that until I realised I hadn't tested as soon as I got up but did it after tea and toast ! Temporary blip hopefully . Have a good bank holiday all


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 two hours after my bacon buttie


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good result, Amigo.  I'm usually closer to 7mmol after a bacon buttie, even with Burgen.


----------



## AJLang

I forgot to post. 6.6 this morning and I've been under 8 all day despite making and icing the cake


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

A feeling pretty rubbish and, even after 7 hours sleep, a very, very tired 10.2 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A start of a short working week 5.1 for me. A nocturnal oatcake was required.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Been battling all week with the carb fest cuisine of the Dolomites. Because of its history of being passed back and forth between Italy and Austria over the centuries, they've cherry picked the best of both, so it's pasta followed by Apple Strudel! Home tomorrow for a reality check.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.3 today.

Glad to hear the Eatwell plate has reached Italy Robin


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 9.2 for me this morn and not very happy about it  I didn't eat anything out of the norm and housework gave me moderate exercise so what's that all about ?


----------



## Owen

8.3. Forgot pain tablets, I guess its the only reason woke in more pain then usual.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and seem to be stuck on 7.1 lately. 
Had a bad night with vivid dreams when I did sleep But good news it's going to be warm and sunny so will relax in garden at some point


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.9 today


----------



## Amigo

Joining you with a 6.9 AJ.

Hope you feel better as the day progresses Jonsi and I'm sure it's just a blip mumpat.

I'm due to have my bloods done in readiness for annual review but might leave it until after my holidays now.


----------



## mumpat888

Amigo said:


> Joining you with a 6.9 AJ.
> 
> Hope you feel better as the day progresses Jonsi and I'm sure it's just a blip mumpat.
> 
> I'm due to have my bloods done in readiness for annual review but might leave it until after my holidays now.


Thank you Amigo , I think so too . Have a good holiday


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all had a goodnight.  7.9 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Off to the airport in a mo, holiday over.
Will try not to make too much noise as we fly over you on the way to Southampton airport, Northie!


----------



## khskel

Ey up it's 5.6 for me


----------



## Jonsi

Bore gwlyb (wet) pawb ... but... a very acceptable 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.9 today, great day, blue sky and the big yellow ball. HI HO  ("Sneezy") today is the pollen up?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 today.

It's a Wednesday so it must be time for a foot ulcer clinic, just mend you horrible thing it's 3 months now and I'm fed up of you being there!


----------



## AJLang

Flower I hope that you get some good news at the foot clinic.
2.7 for me at 4am - according to the Libre it had been that low for two hours. Cut down the basal and had 30g carbs. Woke up at 4.9. Absolutely no reason for it dropping like that.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore gwlyb (wet) pawb ... but... a very acceptable 7.9 for me this morning.


That is much better, you must be pleased. 6.1 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept in a bit this morning and woke to a 5.4  Fingers crossed to the clinic @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> That is much better, you must be pleased. 6.1 for me.


Yup ...and it was a 7.5 before bed last night _(mind you, I'd not eaten enough to keep a guinea pig happy but at least I'd started to feel better )_


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today. Back in the office already!!! Fingers crossed for you today Flower.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.0 today. 
Good luck today Flower. It's time things started to go your way.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6. for me this bright and sunny day


----------



## Amigo

A higher than normal 7.5 for me after a bad night and some very bad news. I have a very close relative in surgery today and some doubt about the outcome. 

Hope all goes well flower x


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A higher than normal 7.5 for me after a bad night and some very bad news. I have a very close relative in surgery today and some doubt about the outcome.
> 
> Hope all goes well flower x


Hoping things go well for your relative Amigo, sending positive thoughts {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A higher than normal 7.5 for me after a bad night and some very bad news. I have a very close relative in surgery today and some doubt about the outcome.
> 
> Hope all goes well flower x


I'm sorry to hear this Amigo, I hope it is a good outcome for your relative, you must be so worried.


----------



## Ljc

@Flower , I hope you have some good news today about your ulcer


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A higher than normal 7.5 for me after a bad night and some very bad news. I have a very close relative in surgery today and some doubt about the outcome.
> 
> Hope all goes well flower x



Sorry to hear this Amigo. Sending love your way. xx


----------



## Lindarose

Thinking of you and hoping for a god outcome xx


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Yup ...and it was a 7.5 before bed last night _(mind you, I'd not eaten enough to keep a guinea pig happy but at least I'd started to feel better )_


Is that a Welsh guinea pig


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Had a scare this morning when testing - an unprecedented 8.0!  I was 6.8 before bed, so maybe not out of all realms of possibility, but decided to retest after washing hands...now 5.9! I'll take the latter, I must have been fondling jelly babies in my sleep or something!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 10.2 here


----------



## khskel

A where did that come from 7.3 for me


----------



## Alan.tnh

morning all, 6.9 for me, HI HO,  "Sleepy" today running a bit late, Av a good'n folks


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Northerner if you're doing any fondling just make sure it's sugar free!


----------



## Owen

6.5 think I have the basal where I want it. Now to start on bolus


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.1 here, neatly sandwiched between a whole number and a house special.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 8.2


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.2 for me.
> 
> I just about managed Thomas the Tank, getting off the train was a much bigger drop to the platform so it was a leap of faith! My limited sight scares me more than my leg as I am unaware of what is around me. Never mind  - I got there and back and it was great to stay with my Mum for a few days


Glad to hear it was a success, Flower. Hope the appt goes well today.

Morning all. 7.8 here. The Swansea sun's shining!


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and punch  3.8 to start September.

Thanks for all the good vibes and wishes, ulcer still there, not keen to mend but not infected so it's same time next week for another appointment.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch  3.8 to start September.
> 
> Thanks for all the good vibes and wishes, ulcer still there, not keen to mend but not infected so it's same time next week for another appointment.



Shame its still there but at least there is no infection. Keeping my fingers crossed it behaves for you Flower. XX


----------



## Lindarose

Same here Flower. All crossed that it behaves and soon heals


----------



## Rosiecarmel

18.3 this morning. Entirely my own fault. I woke at 2:40 feeling v shaky so checked and I was 5.6. My DSN told me not to go to bed below 8 so i panicked as that's my lowest reading so far. I had two slices of white toast 

Side note, when I injected my Toujeo in my stomach this morning, blood spurted out of the hole. It wasn't painful but it's never happened before and now I'm concerned that maybe the insulin didn't all go in?


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 18.3 this morning. Entirely my own fault. I woke at 2:40 feeling v shaky so checked and I was 5.6. My DSN told me not to go to bed below 8 so i panicked as that's my lowest reading so far. I had two slices of white toast
> 
> Side note, when I injected my Toujeo in my stomach this morning, blood spurted out of the hole. It wasn't painful but it's never happened before and now I'm concerned that maybe the insulin didn't all go in?


I think we all panic a bit, especially with a night hypo Rosie (even if it was a 'false' one - very low for you! ), so don't blame yourself for over treating a bit 

Regarding the injection, I think everyone has this on occasion - it just means that you nicked a small blood capillary on the way in with the needle, it's unlikely to have had any impact on the amount of insulin that got injected


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch  3.8 to start September.
> 
> Thanks for all the good vibes and wishes, ulcer still there, not keen to mend but not infected so it's same time next week for another appointment.


sorry to hear that the ulcer is still there but so pleased that there is no infection.


----------



## AJLang

I really can't believe that I managed 8.3 and a steady line all night despite eating a lot of takeaway pizza and garlic bread, although it has started to go up and I'm still needing to Bolus for it. Total comfort eating because a) I'm trying to check that I am up to going to University but I only managed to read for 20 minutes yesterday because of fatigue b) still waiting for this flipping myeloma blood test result and to be told that it is ok. Today will be a better day and I'm determined to be able to read an hour of 1984, even if it is only in 20 minute chunks. I have a meeting at the University tomorrow to find out if the reading that they expect is at all realistic for me. I can't push myself because I just end up with eye and CFS payback - sorry for the long message!


----------



## AJLang

Rosiecarmel said:


> 18.3 this morning. Entirely my own fault. I woke at 2:40 feeling v shaky so checked and I was 5.6. My DSN told me not to go to bed below 8 so i panicked as that's my lowest reading so far. I had two slices of white toast
> 
> Side note, when I injected my Toujeo in my stomach this morning, blood spurted out of the hole. It wasn't painful but it's never happened before and now I'm concerned that maybe the insulin didn't all go in?


Rosie unless you live in a flat, and even if you do, make sure that you've got something quick acting very closeby at night. It is dangerous to use stairs when feeling hypo, even if it is a false hypo.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I really can't believe that I managed 8.3 and a steady line all night despite eating a lot of takeaway pizza and garlic bread, although it has started to go up and I'm still needing to Bolus for it. Total comfort eating because a) I'm trying to check that I am up to going to University but I only managed to read for 20 minutes yesterday because of fatigue b) still waiting for this flipping myeloma blood test result and to be told that it is ok. Today will be a better day and I'm determined to be able to read an hour of 1984, even if it is only in 20 minute chunks. I have a meeting at the University tomorrow to find out if the reading that they expect is at all realistic for me. I can't push myself because I just end up with eye and CFS payback - sorry for the long message!


Hopefully, you will begin to be able to read more without getting tired. Reading can be hard work, although usually enjoyable! I discovered last year when I did my 'Reading Challenge' that initially I would get very fatigued but before too long I could read in one or two hour stretches (sometimes more if I couldn't put it down!). I know you have many other things to contend with, but perhaps knowing that this aspect can improve the more you settle yourself into it will help


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Reading can be more difficult with ME, Alan, because of cognitive dysfunction - some people with it can't read at all.  I struggle to read anything I haven't read before, and I now read a lot of books intended for children and young adults because they're easier - and I'm a bookaholic with a degree in literature, and a masters in text and performance.

Amanda - really hope you can manage to do the reading, perhaps with rests or doing something else in between.  Would it help to have audiobooks, or would they just send you to sleep?

Back to thread subject, I was 3.6 at 6.30am today, following 2 other hypos at dinner time and bedtime last night, so am not a happy bunny as 6.30 is the middle of the night for me - could be time to drop the Lantus dose again.


----------



## mumpat888

Hi all  6.4 this morning for me . Just had a miniscule piece of fruit cake - off for a walk later - panic panic , I just couldn't resist it !


----------



## mumpat888

AJLang said:


> I really can't believe that I managed 8.3 and a steady line all night despite eating a lot of takeaway pizza and garlic bread, although it has started to go up and I'm still needing to Bolus for it. Total comfort eating because a) I'm trying to check that I am up to going to University but I only managed to read for 20 minutes yesterday because of fatigue b) still waiting for this flipping myeloma blood test result and to be told that it is ok. Today will be a better day and I'm determined to be able to read an hour of 1984, even if it is only in 20 minute chunks. I have a meeting at the University tomorrow to find out if the reading that they expect is at all realistic for me. I can't push myself because I just end up with eye and CFS payback - sorry for the long message!


 No need to apologise AJ you've done nothing wrong . It helps to get it all off your mind . Makes more sense . Good luck tomorrow , I'll send you calming thoughts


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 5.1 this morning after an unusual 9.3 before bed - how can my levels fall 4.2 mmol/l overnight when I don't use basal? Maybe it's just that I ate later last night due to the hospital visit and my novorapid was still active when I took my bedtime reading?


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 9.8 here (after a 13.7 before bed... mebbe 4 point overnight falls are a 1st of the month thing?  ￼)


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me. Luckily no fall of 4 here as I was 6.3 at bedtime.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all, 6.1,  HI HO  have a goo weekend folks,


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprising 5.1 this morning after an unusual 9.3 before bed - how can my levels fall 4.2 mmol/l overnight when I don't use basal? Maybe it's just that I ate later last night due to the hospital visit and my novorapid was still active when I took my bedtime reading?


Oh the mysteries of the big D!
7.9 here, I was a bit low at bedtime, and obviously overdid the snack.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.3 today. Last night had chicken in mushroom sauce & basmati rice followed by a cream chioux bun, so expected a higher morning reading, but looks like l got away with it.


----------



## Bloden

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all, 6.1,  HI HO  have a goo weekend folks,


Not sure about goo for the weekend Alan, but it's certainly going to be soggy!

Morning folks. 4.7 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.5


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprising 5.1 this morning after an unusual 9.3 before bed - how can my levels fall 4.2 mmol/l overnight when I don't use basal?


Did you do a lot of pinching and punching yesterday?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. My readings are definately better than they have been. Im back to the Dr's on Monday evening. I will be having a fun filled weekend of catching up on washing from camping last week.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and pleased with 6.3 after a night shift. Have been trying really hard so hope it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Owen

6.9 also worked last night


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, a wonderful 7.9 for me!! God it's been so long since I've seen single figures! Currently at my mums in the Lake District and have a lovely relaxing few days ahead of me


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, a wonderful 7.9 for me!! God it's been so long since I've seen single figures! Currently at my mums in the Lake District and have a lovely relaxing few days ahead of me


That's amazing to see Rosie! Hurrah!  Have a lovely time in the Lakes, very jealous!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, a wonderful 7.9 for me!! God it's been so long since I've seen single figures! Currently at my mums in the Lake District and have a lovely relaxing few days ahead of me


Great results, Rosie


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> That's amazing to see Rosie! Hurrah!  Have a lovely time in the Lakes, very jealous!



Couldn't quite believe it! Was convinced it should have said 17.9!! Thank you, it's a lovely part of the world up here. Got lots of walking and sight seeing to do.


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, a wonderful 7.9 for me!! God it's been so long since I've seen single figures! Currently at my mums in the Lake District and have a lovely relaxing few days ahead of me


7.9 *WOW. *I hope you are starting to feel a bit better now you are on the right treatment.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning peeps , 6.1 for me today , back on track hopefully after a disastrous 10.1 following the fruit cake ! I realise now I have to experiment more with what I can have or not and how much is too much or just enough . Jeepers Macreepers its a bit of a palaver but I am determined not to let it get me down . Coming on here is a great help . Have a good day everyone , calming thoughts on way AJ .


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning peeps , 6.1 for me today , back on track hopefully after a disastrous 10.1 following the fruit cake ! I realise now I have to experiment more with what I can have or not and how much is too much or just enough . Jeepers Macreepers its a bit of a palaver but I am determined not to let it get me down . Coming on here is a great help . Have a good day everyone , calming thoughts on way AJ .


It takes a while to build up the knowledge and experience, but after a while you get a better feel for it and make more 'right' choices than wrong ones


----------



## Amigo

A stressy morning as I prepare to go on my jollies....7.3 as a result. Will keep in touch when I can.

Fantastic result Rosie. Looks like you're on the right track now!


----------



## Lindarose

That's so good to see Rosie. Have a lovely holiday. 
And hope you have a fab time too Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A stressy morning as I prepare to go on my jollies....7.3 as a result. Will keep in touch when I can.
> 
> Fantastic result Rosie. Looks like you're on the right track now!


Have a great holiday @Amigo


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a good time, Amigo.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A nice even 6.1 
@Amigo , Have a great time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.9 for me too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6. for me this morn . Have a good weekend


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 17.0 after my Chinese takeaway oops.but I'm not going to beat myself up because my 7 day average on my Libre has now gone down from 10.something to 7.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here...rain, wind, brighter later.  Hope it's sunny where you are!


----------



## Owen

7.2 must try harder


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A rather lovely 4.9 this morning.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Morning all! 
6.7 for me this morning. 
Have good weekends guys  x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. 8.3 for me this morning! I think i seem to be more insulin resistant in a morning... I would've thought it would be the other way round but hey ho!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all. 8.3 for me this morning! I think i seem to be more insulin resistant in a morning... I would've thought it would be the other way round but hey ho!


Most people are more insulin resistant in the mornings Rosie - a combination of extra glucose being released by the liver, plus the fact that you haven't been active for some time so your cells are less receptive. I'm very resistant in the mornings and things change completely by the time evening comes around! 

Really terrific to see those single figures from you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
7.5 this morning , all my own fault too as I couldn't resist a big pack of pork scratchings late last night   and


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. I'm off out with friends to do some pottery painting today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 7.5 this morning , all my own fault too as I couldn't resist a big pack of pork scratchings late last night  View attachment 1805 and View attachment 1806


I'm surprised pork scratchings would cause a BG spike. I often eat a bag before bed as l find it helps with dawn phenomenon.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone a lovely 5.1 with a beautiful straight line through the night


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.9 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Managed some damage limitation after a huge pudding last night ( well, I had intended to have a small slice of the raspberry tart I made, but all the rest of the family had seconds, which left one lonely piece in the dish...)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.4 here - ouch! It seems I need more Lantus when I'm on holiday. And I thought my pre-dinner chasing mum's garden furniture around while being battered by the wind n rain would've kept me low overnight!  Welsh weather.


----------



## Owen

A come dancing 7


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 10.7 from me.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 6.5 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Im a happy bunny this morning 6.2


----------



## Ljc

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm surprised pork scratchings would cause a BG spike. I often eat a bag before bed as l find it helps with dawn phenomenon.


Greedy guts here ate the whole large pack meant for sharing , lesson learned


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning all.  6.7 for me.  A whole week ahead brilliant. "Happy"  HI HO,. HI HO, it's off to work we go. (I bet your singing aren't you)


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  
May I join you Alan? Not with the singing but with 6.7 today!
Great result Ljc


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.4 here, a glass of wine a day keeps the DP away. ( except I only do it at weekends)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all. 4.4 here, a glass of wine a day keeps the DP away. ( except I only do it at weekends)


It does seem to work for you every time!


----------



## Owen

6.3 not too shabby


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 6.8 for me today. Hi Ho for me too and hopefully get back on track. Off to work with my piecey bag and avoid the local shop


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 6.8 for me today. Hi Ho for me too and hopefully get back on track. Off to work with my piecey bag and avoid the local shop


Good to hear from you @Carolg - good luck with getting back on track, have a lovely day


----------



## Stitch147

Alan.tnh said:


> Morning all.  6.7 for me.  A whole week ahead brilliant. "Happy"  HI HO,. HI HO, it's off to work we go. (I bet your singing aren't you)



I did and its now probably going to be stuck in my head all day!!!

A 10.9 for me today. Im back to the Dr's later (6.30) Im hoping they will up the dose the the empaglifozin to just bring my levels down that last little bit. I very rarely go above 12 at the mo since starting the lower dose, so heres hoping.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb.... a disappointing 10.8 for me (following a pleasing 8.5 at bedtime)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A misty, soggy 7.2 here in Abertawe. Hi ho...it's off to the shops I go...it does stick in the head, doesn't it? Thanks, Alan (not)!

Good luck later, Stitch.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 from me on my sunny holidays folks. It's all the walking and very large vodkas I reckon!


----------



## Lindarose

That's brilliant Amigo! Looks like walking and vodkas all round


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Happy Monday all! 
7.1 for me this morning, which I'm pretty pleased with as yesterday I spent the day mainly eating utter rubbish and drinking lots of Diet Coke / vodka. 
Another vodka fan here amigo! 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 6.5 here , have a good week


----------



## Jonsi

I said:


> Bore da pawb.... a disappointing 10.8 for me (following a pleasing 8.5 at bedtime)


Can anyone explain to me why despite not consuming anything for over 11 hours (other than a smattering of toothpaste) my BGs manage to go UP???
I know my Humulin-I (28 units) will have run out by tea-time but that's where the Metfrmin and Gliclazide is supposed to do it's business isn't it?
yours
Confused of Wales


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Can anyone explain to me why despite not consuming anything for over 11 hours (other than a smattering of toothpaste) my BGs manage to go UP???
> I know my Humulin-I (28 units) will have run out by tea-time but that's where the Metfrmin and Gliclazide is supposed to do it's business isn't it?
> yours
> Confused of Wales


Glic in probably not effective, your liver will be kicking out glucose to protect you from hypoglycaemia. That's my best guess.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Can anyone explain to me why despite not consuming anything for over 11 hours (other than a smattering of toothpaste) my BGs manage to go UP???
> I know my Humulin-I (28 units) will have run out by tea-time but that's where the Metfrmin and Gliclazide is supposed to do it's business isn't it?
> yours
> Confused of Wales


Sounds like Dawn Phenomenon - your liver is giving you a glucose 'boost' on waking - one which you'd rather not have as your body doesn't process it well 

Good morning  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a welcome 8.9 this morning


----------



## Owen

Hi de hi and 6.6 for me


----------



## khskel

Evening meal must have finally given up its carbs overnight and a groggy 8.3 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Scraping the barrel this morning with a 4.9.

Off to The Big Smoke with my best fwend to see the new Tate Modern building and the Georgia O'Keefe exhibition. I was worried we'd run out of conversation on the 6-hour round trip but, nah, that'll never happen.  Might need some extra carb for my jaw muscles tho...


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> Evening meal must have finally given up its carbs overnight and a groggy 8.3 for me


Ditto, and 8.4 for me. in my case, maybe the pie from the local farm shop wasn't the best option.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a Jaffa Cake fuelled 10.4 today after a 2.8 last night. 

Enjoy your visit to the Big Smoke Bloden, pack enough jaw carbs


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Scraping the barrel this morning with a 4.9.
> 
> Off to The Big Smoke with my best fwend to see the new Tate Modern building and the Georgia O'Keefe exhibition. I was worried we'd run out of conversation on the 6-hour round trip but, nah, that'll never happen.  Might need some extra carb for my jaw muscles tho...



Thats just round the corner from my office.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today. 
Went to the Dr's last night and I am now being put on the higher dose of Empagliflozin as it seems to be doing something. Ive decided though that I am going to start the higher dose from sunday morning as I am ding the Thames Path Challenge 28K on saturday and I dont want to risk dropping too low on the day.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.3 for me today.
> Went to the Dr's last night and I am now being put on the higher dose of Empagliflozin as it seems to be doing something. Ive decided though that I am going to start the higher dose from sunday morning as I am ding the Thames Path Challenge 28K on saturday and I dont want to risk dropping too low on the day.


Sounds like a wise move Stitch  Hope the increased dose works well for you, and that you have a good day on Saturday!  Hopefully, it won't be as warm and humid as it was on my run this morning, it was like breathing in treacle!


----------



## Stitch147

The BBC is showing 21 degrees and rain from 10-3, I start at 9.40 and aiming to do it in 5 hours.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> The BBC is showing 21 degrees and rain from 10-3, I start at 9.40 and aiming to do it in 5 hours.


Hope it's not a downpour, but some drizzle would probably help keep you cool


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Woke up to a lovely cold and a nasty 10.5
@Bloden , Enjoy your day in the big smoke


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Woke up to a lovely cold and a nasty 10.5


Very sorry to hear this @Ljc  I hope you recover quickly


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 after finishing work at 4am. 
Hope that cold soon clears off Ljc.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 7.3 for me today


----------



## Amigo

I don't think I should return from holiday because my diabetes seems keen on hot weather and lots of walking.
I had a breakfast Desperate Dan would have struggled with and after a few hours walking in intense heat (punctuated with refreshment stops), I was 5.9!


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> I don't think I should return from holiday because my diabetes seems keen on hot weather and lots of walking.
> I had a breakfast Desperate Dan would have struggled with and after a few hours walking in intense heat (punctuated with refreshment stops), I was 5.9!


I think you might be onto something here Amigo. I think DUK should campaign for all Diabetics (people with Diabetes) to have "Holiday" on their prescriptions.  I'd have my repeats collected at Boots Lanzarote


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> I think you might be onto something here Amigo. I think DUK should campaign for all Diabetics (people with Diabetes) to have "Holiday" on their prescriptions.  I'd have my repeats collected at Boots Lanzarote


Oh wouldn't it be wonderful


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> Oh wouldn't it be wonderful


Mebbe ...instead of Diabetes research, we could divert some funds into buying up a redundant Holiday camp or a Caravan Park which would be open only to Tatenlyles just like us. Just think of the on site food outlets ...a no chip Chippy, a Pizzeria that just served the toppings, a bakery that sold nothing at all but just gave you a piece of tissue paper and the smell of fresh baked bread for free! A pie shop that just sold cups full of Steak & Kidney, Beef & Onion, Meat & no potato (that'd be just meat then)!


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Mebbe ...instead of Diabetes research, we could divert some funds into buying up a redundant Holiday camp or a Caravan Park which would be open only to Tatenlyles just like us. Just think of the on site food outlets ...a no chip Chippy, a Pizzeria that just served the toppings, a bakery that sold nothing at all but just gave you a piece of tissue paper and the smell of fresh baked bread for free! A pie shop that just sold cups full of Steak & Kidney, Beef & Onion, Meat & no potato (that'd be just meat then)!



If I'm allowed 6 chips from the chippy I'll go


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> If I'm allowed 6 chips from the chippy I'll go


Only if I'm allowed 6 pies from the pie shop!


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Only if I'm allowed 6 pies from the pie shop!


Done


----------



## Jonsi

Back to the subject... From an 8.9 this morning I went off to work feeling like a warmed up dishcloth.  Before I left work I tested, got what I thought was a 9.6, got home felt dog rough started going 'wobbly'. Think my 9.6 was actually a 6.9. Didn't want to eat much but felt washed out for the next 2 hours. 

Went out with Mrs Jonsi (she drove) to a small event in a local Hall. I started feeling better as the evening progressed. I drove us home, feeling tired but OK. 

Just tested (and checked) before bed... 2.1!!! Got something down my neck pretty sharpish.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi, I hate days like that I hope you're feeling better and BGs behave themselves today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  This lovely cold played around with my BGs yesterday, but woke to a nice 5.7 today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A not unexpected 10.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today (don't think Kooky will notice )


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> If I'm allowed 6 chips from the chippy I'll go





Jonsi said:


> Mebbe ...instead of Diabetes research, we could divert some funds into buying up a redundant Holiday camp or a Caravan Park which would be open only to Tatenlyles just like us. Just think of the on site food outlets ...a no chip Chippy, a Pizzeria that just served the toppings, a bakery that sold nothing at all but just gave you a piece of tissue paper and the smell of fresh baked bread for free! A pie shop that just sold cups full of Steak & Kidney, Beef & Onion, Meat & no potato (that'd be just meat then)!


Bad night last night...Metformin side effects working overdrive...just read your post...made me laugh out loud...more please...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Bad night last night...Metformin side effects working overdrive...just read your post...made me laugh out loud...more please...


Sorry to hear about the metformin tum hope it eases soon.


----------



## Owen

Morning 7.2 today


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today (don't think Kooky will notice )


Nothing gets past Kooky...it'll have been stored up for future reference.
Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks, Ljc and Flower.  Had a fab day out.  Hope that cold blows over sharpish, Ljc. (Just seen your post, Stitch - we'll have to get organised next time and meet up. Great place to work)

Morning all. 3.7 here.  That'll learn me to have a lie-in! The sun's shining...!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Ljc and Flower.  Had a fab day out.  Hope that cold blows over sharpish, Ljc. (Just seen your post, Stitch - we'll have to get organised next time and meet up. Great place to work)
> 
> Morning all. 3.7 here.  That'll learn me to have a lie-in! The sun's shining...!!!



Glad you had a good day out. My office is only 5 minutes from Tate Modern, we can see the building out the window. Next time you are over this way we definately need to meet up.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   Very disappointed with a 8.0 this morning.   Went out last night for a meal and had steak and salad. Had a few glasses of prosecco as well but have never woken to that number (even after a macflurry!. Did a retest but that's definitely what it is.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all   Very disappointed with a 8.0 this morning.   Went out last night for a meal and had steak and salad. Had a few glasses of prosecco as well but have never woken to that number (even after a macflurry!. Did a retest but that's definitely what it is.


Very annoying when the retest confirms it instead of giving you a nicer number!  Hope you're not coming down with a cold or something!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 8.9 today. I've got a bad headache but think it could be related to the hypo yesterday. The forecast said it was going to be sunny and 23degrees but it looks very miserable outside up here!!


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, 8.9 today. I've got a bad headache but think it could be related to the hypo yesterday. The forecast said it was going to be sunny and 23degrees but it looks very miserable outside up here!!


Sunny up here ...you're not alone with the headache Rosie ...I feel like I have a hangover headache, but without the pleasures of the drink  It'll pass ...until the next time


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

8.2 this morning, but like Rosie I'm dealing with the after-effects of a plummeting sweat-drenched brain-spinning hypo late afternoon yesterday which came out of nowhere and left me with the munchies all evening


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2 today


House Special!  5.6 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a lovely 6.6 here  despite the fact that it's chucking it down outside


----------



## khskel

Morning all.  A muggy 6.5 for me.


----------



## Robin

5.4 again here. My meter's stuck.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today. Nice and sunny in london today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 for me after an unscheduled and pretty spectacular performance of my leg cramp swearing dance in the night


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a much more normal 6.8 today


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.0 for me today , enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 for me after an unscheduled and pretty spectacular performance of my leg cramp swearing dance in the night


Ah! That's what woke me up - I was cursing the neighbours, but obviously it was carrying much further than that!  Sorry to hear this @Flower, hope you get a peaceful night tonight to make up for it


----------



## Owen

7.5 today, morning campers


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 for me after an unscheduled and pretty spectacular performance of my leg cramp swearing dance in the night


I'd thought you would have perfected that dance by now and not needed to keep rehearing it, I'll duck now. 
Seriously though I hope it's a very long time before those cramps pay you a another visit.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> 7.5 today, morning campers


Shouldn't that have been "_Morning Crampers_" ?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  5.6 for me this morning aftrer a night where I got some sleep, but not restful sleep - kept waking up feeling headachy, hope I've not caught anything from the sick people in the surgery when I collected my prescription yesterday!


----------



## khskel

Morning all, 5.7 for me. Another day battling with recalcitrant code ahead.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  5.6 for me this morning aftrer a night where I got some sleep, but not restful sleep - kept waking up feeling headachy, hope I've not caught anything from the sick people in the surgery when I collected my prescription yesterday!


 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Morning Everyone. 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Morning All, 6.2 today, Friday again.  HI HO.  Have a good one


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.4 for me. Looks like the rain's here to stay, boo hoo. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Hope you haven't caught anything, Northie, I dread visiting my surgery for that very reason.


----------



## Owen

6 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. Abit higher than I expected as been really trying hard past week or so and knocked a few pounds off too. But I know it happens so not getting too bothered. 
On a very positive note my trigger thumb is almost back to normal . The injection took awhile but obviously worked. 
Saw rheum during week for follow up of tests. Most of my joint problems are wear and tear type things and unfortunately my work doesn't help especially with shoulder/hand pains. There's so much stretching and lifting heavy patient records. However I'm relieved nothing worse showed up. Just need to win the lottery and retire!


----------



## Northerner

Great news about the thumb @Lindarose!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... I have a day off today so I got up 2 hours later than usual to a not unexpected 11.4.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning folks, 9.9 today after my first attempt at a Chinese takeaway and insulin. Could've been much worse as I was 13 before bed!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning folks, 9.9 today after my first attempt at a Chinese takeaway and insulin. Could've been much worse as I was 13 before bed!



So pleased for you Rosie, you finally seem to be on the right track. X


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning folks, 9.9 today after my first attempt at a Chinese takeaway and insulin. Could've been much worse as I was 13 before bed!


That's encouraging, a drop of 3 overnight is nothing, and you'll get better at bolusing for them with practice. ( I'm full of admiration you did so well at the first attempt, they're notoriously difficult)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Robin said:


> That's encouraging, a drop of 3 overnight is nothing, and you'll get better at bolusing for them with practice. ( I'm full of admiration you did so well at the first attempt, they're notoriously difficult)



I had help from the brilliant Carbs and Cals book!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Stitch147 said:


> So pleased for you Rosie, you finally seem to be on the right track. X



Finally! Now we just need your levels to behave themselves. I've noticed they seem to be rising on a morning? X


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Finally! Now we just need your levels to behave themselves. I've noticed they seem to be rising on a morning? X



Lol. I have the higher dose of empagliflozin to start but waiting until Sunday to start taking it just in case I get problems doing the 28k tomorrow. X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Wow, Northie, you do get up early. Saying that, I've been awake since 4.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Suns trying hard to come out here.
6.1 today.


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning folks, 9.9 today after my first attempt at a Chinese takeaway and insulin. Could've been much worse as I was 13 before bed!


Thats great , your first attempt too


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.8 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A kooky- tastic 10 for me today. On the train to London to take part in the Thames path challenge 28k. Have fun at the Birmingham meet up.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 today and it's pouring down here.

Go Stitch on your 28k challenge


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.5 here. Pouring down here too, and I'm just off to watch the Blenheim horse trials cross country phase. Could turn into a mud bath, I'd rather be in a cosy pub in Birmingham.


----------



## khskel

Morning all . A six with just a dot for company.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. 8.8 for me this morning. Treated myself to a Greggs bacon sarnie... Only because I forgot to have breakfast before I set off for the coach to Birmingham!

Good luck today stitch!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.9 here. Enjoy your fun days out, ev1.


----------



## Amigo

Just back from a wonderful 'forget about the diabetes' type holiday (I wish) and am aching from head to foot but full of great memories and probably vodka damage!  

Haven't tested yet but wanted to say hello I'm back, good luck Stitch and have a lovely meet up for those going x


----------



## Lindarose

Welcome home Amigo. Hope you soon get over the aches and pains


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 6.5 from me. Guess the day off yesterday and a lively Scouts meeting last evening helped 

Good luck with the run Stitch


----------



## Mark Parrott

Welcome back, Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 5.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  6.4 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Definite autumnal nip in the air this morning. 7.6 for me, but know it will drop as archery this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hi Stich. How did you do yesterday?


----------



## Stitch147

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Stich. How did you do yesterday?



I'm guessing you haven't seen my update in the sport section. I pulled out at the 14k (halfway) point. I ended up with a large blister on my foot and took the decision not to carry on as I am going on holiday in a weeks time and taking part in a 5k whilst there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 6.1 for me after a take away Ceylon curry last night. Was well behaved and had just 1 poppadom & cooked my own Bulgar Wheat to go with it.
Well done Stitch!  Better than l can do.


----------



## Flower

Morning  4.7 today.

I hope your xl blister heals quickly Stitch so that you can enjoy your holiday and do your 5k.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me too.


----------



## Owen

6.4 today, off to the horse show


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen my update in the sport section. I pulled out at the 14k (halfway) point. I ended up with a large blister on my foot and took the decision not to carry on as I am going on holiday in a weeks time and taking part in a 5k whilst there.


That's well impressive, Stitch. Well done!

Morning all.  4.7 here. Off to lunch today with the 'girls' (we'll all be turning 50 from Nov onwards!) from sixth form. Can't wait to catch up on the goss!


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 5.2 House Special here! All the more unexpected as I had a 2.8 hypo moment at 4 am. One third of a standard mars bar is obviously just the right dose of glucose! ( I know that's not a recommended remedy, but I find jelly babies and the like too acidic in the middle of the night)


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive 7.7 for me after really good readings on holiday. Must be the excesses catching up with me but have had a lot of joint pain so could be that.

Got to do the blood let for my annual diabetic review this week too.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 this morning. Late night at reception followed by a lovely lay in this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...it's an acceptable 8.3 for me this morning.  Got up late after being out for a restaurant meal (including chips, a lovely lemon brulee dessert and 1/2 bottle wine) last night, so result is far better than I expected.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch... that's 14K more than I'd have managed.  Good for you for a) doing 14K and b) making a difficult but an absolutely sensible decision.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a lovely 6.6 from me


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.  A lonely 7 and a bit  today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9. Week off and forgot to cancel the alarm.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a nice 6.5 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.8 to start the week. 

Off to the retinal clinic at the hospital this morning which is one of my least favourite places to go, I'd rather stick needles in myself - oh hang on, I do that too


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 3.8 here, red wine effect again!
Good luck this morning, Flower.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 for me today , have a good week everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. I started the higher dose of empagliflozin yesterday, so its fingers crossed for lower numbers.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 here...ouch! Down with the Lantus...

Hope it goes well, Flower.  Enjoy your week off, khskel. Got any plans?


----------



## grainger

Morning all - 4.3 for me today, comfortable 5.6 after swimming  

Hope everyone has a single figure week


----------



## Amigo

No idea what's happening with me since my return from holiday but I'm 8.1 this morning! My levels never went over 7.8 even after meals whilst away and waking levels sometimes in the high 5's. Obviously it's been storing up the naughty glucose to punish me with the dawn phenomenon. Drops to low 6's after breakfast.

I'm not a happy bunny with this!


----------



## Owen

8 after a bedtime 5.3, don't normally get dawn phenomenon, don't normally get to bed


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. 8,9 for me this morning. It seems to be my favourite number recently!


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone. 8,9 for me this morning. It seems to be my favourite number recently!


 And its a better one than you were having.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.8 to start the week.
> 
> Off to the retinal clinic at the hospital this morning which is one of my least favourite places to go, I'd rather stick needles in myself - oh hang on, I do that too


Hope all goes well @Flower


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well @Flower




Good luck at the screening flower. Hope your peepers are sound and healthy 

Oops sent to wrong person. I've got post holiday blues!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Not only did I register a disappointing 11.1 this morning, it's raining here too.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.5 here (after 4 am 2.8). Weather's cooling down and I need LESS insulin? Keeps you on your toes this diabetes lark!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.4 this morning. Seem to always be in the 7's, even when bedtime reading is lower...


----------



## Owen

A better 6.7 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.2 here, after overtreating one of those gardening hypos yesterday evening where you want to eat the entire kitchen.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me today (sorry Kooky). Its gonna be a hot one in Central London today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. 
Another hot one predicted here too. Love it


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.0 today  I hope that your eye appointment was ok Flower.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.3 today.

Thanks everyone, eye appointment as expected told I need a cataract operation before the bit of vision I rely on deteriorates anymore but it can stir up maculopathy again and that's the only bit I see through. I'll try and put my head in the sand for a few more months!


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, either 4.1 with my old meter or 5.9 with my new meter! Wonder which is right.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Morning all, either 4.1 with my old metre or 5.9 with my new metre! Wonder which is right.


I suppose it may depend on how you feel - 4.1 would probably feel a bit low for me, but 5.9 would feel 'ordinary'


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 for me. Can't get out of the 7's since I returned from holiday. 

Thinking of you with the eye problems flower.


----------



## Lindarose

If ever there was a good reason to take a holiday I think you've found it Amigo. Hope numbers go back down again soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. A real 4.1


----------



## Owen

guten morgen wie gehts 6.7


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Still in the 7's at 7.1


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a 7.0 here.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 9.2 over here


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Trying hard to remember all I've learned about diabetes, and chosen to ignore. Start with testing again so 8.3 for me this morning. Have a good day all and hope everyone is fine


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.4 for me and it was 6.0 at 1am so I'm happy with that  Hugs to you Flower about your eyes.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.6 here. No DP, and I wasn't even on the sauce last night, honest! Think that pesky Fairy might have diverted here on her way back from Birmingham.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today (hoping its a sign of things to come)


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.7 here. The sun's coming out - yay!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a sunny 4.4 for me and just because it's Wednesday it's time to attend the foot ulcer clinic, yay! I wonder what font of diabetes knowledge I'll have the pleasure of sitting next to today


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. Trying hard to remember all I've learned about diabetes, and chosen to ignore. Start with testing again so 8.3 for me this morning. Have a good day all and hope everyone is fine


Good to hear from you again @Carolg  Good to see you are back on the case!


----------



## Lindarose

Good for you Carolg. Good to see you back and feeling positive


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck Flower.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  a sunny 4.4 for me and just because it's Wednesday it's time to attend the foot ulcer clinic, yay! I wonder what font of diabetes knowledge I'll have the pleasure of sitting next to today


Time to practice that vaguely smiling benign expression that belies the seething rage within!
Good luck today.


----------



## Amigo

A horrid little 7.7 this morning. The dawn phenomenon has returned it seems. Ah well, back to the drawing board


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Forgot to post when I tested BUT guess who was 6.7 this morning? ME. Woke up to wee about 1am and tested cos I felt starving. I was 5.4 so I had a handful of salted peanuts and went back to bed. My appetite has almost disappeared the past couple days since my sugars are in normal range. I can't remember the last time I didn't feel absolutely starving 24/7 ￼its a nice feeling!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Flower said:


> Good morning  a sunny 4.4 for me and just because it's Wednesday it's time to attend the foot ulcer clinic, yay! I wonder what font of diabetes knowledge I'll have the pleasure of sitting next to today



Good luck at the clinic!


----------



## Lindarose

That's wonderful news Rosie. So pleased for you


----------



## Stitch147

Rosiecarmel said:


> Forgot to post when I tested BUT guess who was 6.7 this morning? ME. Woke up to wee about 1am and tested cos I felt starving. I was 5.4 so I had a handful of salted peanuts and went back to bed. My appetite has almost disappeared the past couple days since my sugars are in normal range. I can't remember the last time I didn't feel absolutely starving 24/7 ￼its a nice feeling!


Great news Rosie. If it wasnt so warm here I'd do a lap of honour round my office. X


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  a sunny 4.4 for me and just because it's Wednesday it's time to attend the foot ulcer clinic, yay! I wonder what font of diabetes knowledge I'll have the pleasure of sitting next to today


Hope you get some good news today. I hope you don't have to endure sitting next to a fount of knowledge today, if you do you have my permission to ..................


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> Forgot to post when I tested BUT guess who was 6.7 this morning? ME. Woke up to wee about 1am and tested cos I felt starving. I was 5.4 so I had a handful of salted peanuts and went back to bed. My appetite has almost disappeared the past couple days since my sugars are in normal range. I can't remember the last time I didn't feel absolutely starving 24/7 ￼its a nice feeling!


@Rosiecarmel . That is absolutely *brilliant *. I trust you're feeling loads better now. It's also good to hear your not feeling so hungry now.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry, but what's the "Dawn Phenomenon"?


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Sorry, but what's the "Dawn Phenomenon"?



I find this a comprehensive explanation;

https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/dawn-phenomenon-t2d-8/


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> I find this a comprehensive explanation;
> 
> https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/dawn-phenomenon-t2d-8/


That's a really good explanation of why it happens in Type 2s. In Type 1s, it's more straightforward. Unless you're on a pump and can increase and decrease the amount of basal insulin going in, at some point in the night, the flat dose won't be the right amount. It's then a question of juggling the dose to find the 'best fit' ie, one that doesn't drop you too fast during the first half of the night, and limits the rise in the second half.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Great explanation. All clear now. I think I may well be getting it as no matter what my reading before bed, I am always in the 7's or low 8's on waking.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Great explanation. All clear now. I think I may well be getting it as no matter what my reading before bed, I am always in the 7's or low 8's on waking.


I think some people have found a little low carb snack at bedtime helps with this. Is their much difference between bedtime and waking BGs


----------



## Amigo

I suspect if you have a fatty liver as I do, it's going to happen anyway as described in the link. My levels drop after breakfast.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A not so good 9.6 today after a day of lows yesterday.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.6 from me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm going to change my name to Len as it's another SEVEEENNN (7.3) for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, normal service has resumed, 10.8 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. I've been feeling very weary over the past few days, suspect I'm battling some low-level infection - just had a humungous 11 hour lie-in!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Rosiecarmel with your great number yesterday. 7.7 for me this morning - probably wasn't the best idea to have a small amount of Glucojuice when I was in the 4's at 5am. I hope that you feel better soon Northerner.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, all set for another day wilting in the heat. Hope you feel better soon, Northie, perhaps you need the weather to revert to 'normal'


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A too-high 12.7 here - had a delish meal out last night but, as you can see, my carb guess-timation skills are still rubbish. 

Good luck, Flower. Turn off your 'weirdo magnet' BEFORE you sit down this time.

Well done, Rosie and Greyhound Gal on your lovely morning figures!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today. I've been feeling very weary over the past few days, suspect I'm battling some low-level infection - just had a humungous 11 hour lie-in!


Aw, poor you. Hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Ljc

Northener , I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Flower

Morning  6.3 today. It's so foggy outside, all the scenery has been removed overnight! 

I hope you feel less weary soon Northerner

I managed to have a weirdo free hospital clinic yesterday, they'll all be waiting for me next week instead


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. Looks like the last day of sunshine here so I'll make the most of it before work tonight!
Hope you feel on top form again soon Northerner. And well done on some good numbers today folks


----------



## Owen

6.8 good day


----------



## Amigo

Looks like a few of us are 'flying high' at the moment...I'm still in the sevens with a 7.4 

Hope your weariness subsides soon northerner.

Off for my blood let now. Need masses for lots of tests so hope she doesn't bruise me badly, I've got a dressy up do on Saturday and hate looking like a patient in a posh frock!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Looks like a few of us are 'flying high' at the moment...I'm still in the sevens with a 7.4
> 
> Hope your weariness subsides soon northerner.
> 
> Off for my blood let now. Need masses for lots of tests so hope she doesn't bruise me badly, I've got a dressy up do on Saturday and hate looking like a patient in a posh frock!


I hope they are gentle with you  Sorry to see the 7s are persisting, hope you get an improvement soon 

Thanks for your good wishes all, I don't feel poorly, just worn out - perhaps I'm just getting old!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope they are gentle with you  Sorry to see the 7s are persisting, hope you get an improvement soon
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes all, I don't feel poorly, just worn out - perhaps I'm just getting old!



Nah...not from the photo I saw of you northerner. Just a small dip and you'll bounce back


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Still tired! Was sneezing a bit yesterday, so suspect I have a cold (probably flu )


----------



## Ljc

Good Morning everyone. 6.4 today.  
@Northerner Ugg m an flu  hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 10.2 over here


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Surprise surprise it's sevens again - 7.7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today. 
What a change in the weather. Raining and dull. Glad I made the most of the sunshine while it lasted


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> I managed to have a weirdo free hospital clinic yesterday, they'll all be waiting for me next week instead



Queueing up like the walking dead!

Morning folks.  7.6 here in (still sunny!) Swansea.


----------



## Owen

6 for me. Off to GP today


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.1 here. Perhaps eating peanut butter by the spoonful just before bed isn't the answer. ( I was hungry, OK?)


----------



## Amigo

Managed to squeeze out of the 7's to 6.7 this morning 

Urgh....the man lergies northerner. Feel better soon


----------



## Flower

Morning  I'll join you on the 6.1 step please Robin although no peanut butter was involved


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 7.1 for me!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, 7.1 for me!


Looking good Rosie!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Looking good Rosie!



I'm definitely starting to get used to these lower numbers  I know most people probably say it, but I really cannot believe how poorly I must have felt with such high numbers!

I was 5.8 before I went to bed so taking meter accuracies into account, id say I stayed pretty much stable all night which I'm assuming means my basal is right!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Think my iPads got the hump *Good or I got every one* was it's contribution. 
6.4 for m today .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back from a few days away with a 5.6 Fortunes kippers from Whitby were wonderful. Flu jab and car in for MOT this morning.


----------



## Owen

5.8 for me. Poppy the sausage dog was very sick but has survived her chocolaty episode.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here.  Off to Bristol today - elusive niece starting Uni there so hoping to catch a glimpse of her and give her some drinking vouchers (money to the rest of us) for Freshers' Week.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Finally out of the sevens at 6.8


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A more pleasant 7.8 for me this morning. I was 7.8 when I went to bed last night. So nice and steady. Need to pack my case ready for Disneyland on Monday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and no idea why 7.3. Tested twice.


----------



## New-journey

5 for me on my old meter, given up on my new one for the moment.

I hope Northerner you are feeling much better.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me today. Good to see numbers dropping. Understand how you feel Linda sometimes no rhyme or reason to them.

Big family celebration here today.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me today. Good to see numbers dropping. Understand how you feel Linda sometimes no rhyme or reason to them.
> 
> Big family celebration here today.


Hope the day goes well!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.5 for me today after a knackering and late evening helping to run a fundraising quiz night  !


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Very pleased to have 6.8 this morning. We had a Chinese takeaway last night was 8.3 two hrs later


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.
Won't be about much for the next week as I'm off on holiday again! Go to London today then off to Disneyland Paris Monday morning.
So, stay safe and keep well. Have a good week every one.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.0 for me this morning.
Have a fab time Stitch147.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 for me and enjoy Disneyland Stitch


----------



## Ljc

Have a great time Stitch


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Have a great time, Stitch.


----------



## Bloden

Have a fab trip, Stitch.

Morning all. A frustrating 12.8 here after a (really delicious!!!) curry last night. In the sixes after meal, so don't understand.


----------



## Owen

5.9 dastardly dachshund still doing well after her attempted suicide


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone. 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a great holiday, Stitch.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and happy holidays Stitch 
Woke to 6.8 this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.5 this sunny morning.

Happy Disney holiday Stitch, have a lovely time


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.5 for me this blustery Sunday morning. 

When you're in Disneyland Stitch,  could you just confirm it's true that Mickey Mouse has a DL watch?


----------



## Amigo

Have a wonderful Disney fix Stitch x


----------



## Strongbow

Morning all. 7.1 for me this morning. Have a great time stitch.


----------



## Owen

Good moaning, 5.4 starting to get braver with the fast acting insulin


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.7


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 6.0 for me.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.1 from me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.1 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## khskel

Snap Mark, 6 for me too.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Just dipping under the 'wrath of @KookyCat' with a 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 6.7 here in drizzly Bristol.


----------



## Amigo

Urghh woken (very late) and discovered my throat has been replaced with barbed wire through the night. Bet my levels reflect it


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Urghh woken (very late) and discovered my throat has been replaced with barbed wire through the night. Bet my levels reflect it


Get well soon!


----------



## mumpat888

Hello everyone 6.2 for me , have a good week whatever you're up to . Hope you feel better soon Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning from a definitely autumnal morning here in Cheshire. 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A disappointing 10.7 here


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone , 5.8 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, DP has deserted me, despite no glass of wine last night. Not that I'm complaining, but it does keep me on my toes.


----------



## Owen

6.4 howdy y'all


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 3.5 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A late and higher 7.1 for me after a lergy filled sleepless night of bad cold and very sore throat 

Not liking this at all ​


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A late and higher 7.1 for me after a lergy filled sleepless night of bad cold and very sore throat
> 
> Not liking this at all ​


Hope you are feeling better amigo. I'm having a sick day with upset innards and headache. Nasty bugs around and I may have to follow the 48hour clear rule.


----------



## Amigo

Oh hope you feel better soon too Carol. Strangely enough I've got a gastric upset/runs with this cold.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Oh hope you feel better soon too Carol. Strangely enough I've got a gastric upset/runs with this cold.


Not got the cold, but got the banging head. Going to go have something to eat but don't know what. Scrambled eggs sound good to me. Take care amigo


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Not got the cold, but got the banging head. Going to go have something to eat but don't know what. Scrambled eggs sound good to me. Take care amigo



You too Carol. I've just had tomato soup...it's the only time I eat it! Lol


----------



## Northerner

Get well soon @Carolg and @Amigo! {{{{HUGS}}}} (but not getting _too _close!  )


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning - result


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.5 this morning - result


Perfect!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Perfect!



Yes , getting back into the swing of things now I have lots of time on my hands.
Basically looking after me!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.9 for me.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da... It's an 8.3 over here


----------



## Hazel

5.9 this morning.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.6 today


----------



## Robin

3.4 here, oops, must have been that over enthusiastic flat pack wardrobe building I was doing yesterday evening. ( it said self assembly on the box, but I waited a couple of days and it hadn't moved, even after i'd asked it nicely,  so I thought I'd just better get on and do it myself)


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me after an evening ranging from 2.9 to 10. Digestiion seems to be on a go slow so trying to work out timings for bolus Grrrrr


----------



## Mark Parrott

Move up, Khskel, 5.9 for me too


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.6 today.

Another Wednesday another visit to the foot ulcer clinic  I was just gong to type the initials but got as far as F.U....then thought better of it


----------



## Owen

6.9 not too bad


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 5.3 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning All 6.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.6 today.
> 
> Another Wednesday another visit to the foot ulcer clinic  I was just gong to type the initials but got as far as F.U....then thought better of it


Hope there is good progress today @Flower, and no numpties


----------



## Amigo

A ghastly night with the cold from Hell resulting in 2 readings of 8.1 and 7.9 on waking (not that I really went to sleep).

I've started myself on the antibiotics the doc gives me as a precaution (first time I've had to take them). Hoping it can stop anything nasty developing. Fingers crossed folks


----------



## mumpat888

Hope the antibiotics sort you out Amigo , crossing everything for you  6. for me this morn .


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry you're having such a rough time Amigo. As soon as the sun goes the dreaded  lurgies seem to take over. 
Hope the anti biotics stop things getting worse. Maybe you need a stiff drink at the bar!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A ghastly night with the cold from Hell resulting in 2 readings of 8.1 and 7.9 on waking (not that I really went to sleep).
> 
> I've started myself on the antibiotics the doc gives me as a precaution (first time I've had to take them). Hoping it can stop anything nasty developing. Fingers crossed folks


Hope you are better soon


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Sorry you're having such a rough time Amigo. As soon as the sun goes the dreaded  lurgies seem to take over.
> Hope the anti biotics stop things getting worse. Maybe you need a stiff drink at the bar!



Thanks Linda, oh I tried the medicinal brandy approach before the antibiotics became necessary. I'd prefer the brandy but the anti-b's will hopefully be more effective  You are getting some nice figures lately...the exercise regime paying off?


----------



## Carolg

Almost good afternoon, but up early for work but didn't go in. Manager was great, 48 hr rule, so resting up.  Shredding old papers and trying to kill off my shredder, and 7.1 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Almost good afternoon, but up early for work but didn't go in. Manager was great, 48 hr rule, so resting up.  Shredding old papers and trying to kill off my shredder, and 7.1 for me this morning



Glad you're feeling better Carol. Unfortunately my body is throwing out glucose at an alarming rate to fuel this infection. Up to 9.5 after the usual breakfast which usually makes me drop


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Glad you're feeling better Carol. Unfortunately my body is throwing out glucose at an alarming rate to fuel this infection. Up to 9.5 after the usual breakfast which usually makes me drop


You take care, rest up and relax


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Almost good afternoon, but up early for work but didn't go in. Manager was great, 48 hr rule, so resting up.  Shredding old papers and trying to kill off my shredder, and 7.1 for me this morning


Glad you re feeling a better


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A ghastly night with the cold from Hell resulting in 2 readings of 8.1 and 7.9 on waking (not that I really went to sleep).
> 
> I've started myself on the antibiotics the doc gives me as a precaution (first time I've had to take them). Hoping it can stop anything nasty developing. Fingers crossed folks


I hope the Anti bs do their stuff and you're feeling much better soon


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Glad you re feeling a better


Thanks for that. Feeling a bit of a fraud, but the rest will help after day from hell yesterday


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Hope there is good progress today @Flower, and no numpties



Refreshingly quiet today, no villages were missing their idiots


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Thanks Linda, oh I tried the medicinal brandy approach before the antibiotics became necessary. I'd prefer the brandy but the anti-b's will hopefully be more effective  You are getting some nice figures lately...the exercise regime paying off?


Thanks I'm definitely getting a bit lower readings but have to admit the exercise doesn't come easy! 
I'm now about to embark on today's efforts. I did struggle on Sunday but hoping I'll find some hidden energy today after a day off yesterday


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning from a wet and dark Cheshire. 6.9 again for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning luvvies. 5.5 for me.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da... It's an 8.3 over here.  Seeing DSN tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Owen

6.4 and a jolly good morning to all you betties


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, decided a snack before bed was in order to counteract the recent lows. no point altering basal, by the time Mr. Lantus gets his act together I'll have finished my DIY stint.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 dor me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today


----------



## Amigo

Another horror night with more coughs, sneezes, mopping and choking than sleep 

A not unexpected 7.4 

Got my diabetic review this morning if I can haul myself there. Any nonsense from the nurse and I'll breathe on her!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Another horror night with more coughs, sneezes, mopping and choking than sleep
> 
> A not unexpected 7.4
> 
> Got my diabetic review this morning if I can haul myself there. Any nonsense from the nurse and I'll breathe on her!


Aw, sorry to hear you are still suffering  Hope the review goes well and the nurse doesn't provoke you!


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.9 this morning


Get you Hazel! Fab number to wake on!


----------



## Owen

Good morning 5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 10.5 over here this morning. DSN appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 7.1 for me today  bloody tenosynovitis has flared up. Typical during my first week back at uni. Luckily ive still got the wrist splint from the hospital, and some ibuprofen/codeine tablets somewhere!! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.4 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Trying not to get too analytical about my numbers, I've got blood tests for my annual check next week, and I always start overthinking things a couple of weeks before.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 for me - good to be home and back in range!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Speciality de la maison for me with a smashing 5.2, not seen that combination for a long while .


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   And 6.6 today 
House specials don't seem to be happening so often lately. Well done Flower!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's bright  and sunny outside and a not so bright 7.3 inside.


----------



## Hazel

Hello 4.2 this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me this morning....infection improving but obviously still in evidence 

Hope your wrists don't play you up Rosie


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Trying not to get too analytical about my numbers, I've got blood tests for my annual check next week, and I always start overthinking things a couple of weeks before.


Me the same.


----------



## mumpat888

Hi everyone , 5.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Hi everyone , 5.5 for me


Excellent mumpat888!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woohoo! 5.2 for me today!  First House Special for ages!


----------



## Owen

Howdy doodie, 5.7 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

And a trio of fives with 5.4 from me


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ... A 12.3 here. Guilty of eating after coming in from Scouts late last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A big fat 5 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Sorry to break the 5s  and a house special too.
6.1 for me.
I sometimes wonder what a non D person would think who's done a google and hit on this thread by accident .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here. Congrats on all these House Specials, Flower yesterday, Northie today, who will it be tomorrow? things tend to come in threes.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back in the fives with a 5.6


----------



## Flower

Morning   It's a long way from from 5  for me today with a great big 13.7. My cannula had half come off in the night. I thought my cgm was alarming a lot - now I know why!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning   It's a long way from from 5  for me today with a great big 13.7. My cannula had half come off in the night. I thought my cgm was alarming a lot - now I know why!


Oh dear - does it have a 'snooze' button?  Hope you have a nice, steady day to make up for it


----------



## Flower

I set it for a 20minute 'snooze' during the night if it's the same alarm. I was tired and couldn't be bothered to put my glasses on to read what it was saying. Lazy girl - look what I end up with!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I set it for a 20minute 'snooze' during the night if it's the same alarm. I was tired and couldn't be bothered to put my glasses on to read what it was saying. Lazy girl - look what I end up with!


Aw, you're not lazy @Flower, it's perfectly normal to be tired in the middle of the night! Very rude of diabetes to make demands on you at that time, I'll give the Fairy a slap!


----------



## Amigo

A ghastly 7.8 as the infection continues


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and great to see some HS's returning. 
Hope you aren't  too tired today Flower. 
And it's 6.5 here


----------



## Owen

I 





Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  Sorry to break the 5s  and a house special too.
> 6.1 for me.
> I sometimes wonder what a non D person would think who's done a google and hit on this thread by accident .


Don't know, but it helps me set little goals, and had really focused my mind


----------



## Hazel

I am late in posting, but was 4.8 this morning, which I am delighted with as I reduced my Lantus by 10 units last night.


----------



## Ljc

Owen said:


> I
> Don't know, but it helps me set little goals, and had really focused my mind


It helps me too


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> I am late in posting, but was 4.8 this morning, which I am delighted with as I reduced my Lantus by 10 units last night.


*WOW*


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I am late in posting, but was 4.8 this morning, which I am delighted with as I reduced my Lantus by 10 units last night.


Excellent Hazel!  Sounds like things are going really well in getting things under godd control 

Good morning everyone  6.2 for me this morning, which I am very pleased with as I was a very uncharacteristic 10.8 before bed  That's my first bedtime number in double figures for months, and I was tempted to inject a correction unit or two, but decided to leave it, so good to see it has come down overnight without intervention (and no basal, remember!). I suspect the high was due to the flu jab I had yesterday, had the sweats at night also but just a slightly sore arm this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 here. 
That's a good recovery with no additional help Northerner. And hope your arm soon back to normal. Was hoping to get my jab at work this weekend but they don't seem to have anyone doing them 'out of hours' yet.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.1 for me. Back into the sevens after 8 days of 6's and 5's. No apparent reason : (


----------



## Owen

Bora Da 6.2 Mae fy hofrenfad yn llawn llyswennod


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> Bora Da 6.2 Mae fy hofrenfad yn llawn llyswennod


Your hovercraft is full of eels? How are you coping! ( that's what Google translate said it meant any way)
4.1 here, been scraping along the bottom of the Libre all night, after a long walk along the Malverns yesterday.


----------



## Owen

Robin said:


> Your hovercraft is full of eels? How are you coping! ( that's what Google translate said it meant any way)
> 4.1 here, been scraping along the bottom of the Libre all night, after a long walk along the Malverns yesterday.


I was hoping @Jonsi would have translated, it's a Monty Python thing.


----------



## New-journey

4.9 for me and happy with that.
I wish you a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. I'm another one at 6.2


----------



## Ljc

Thats a grand recovery Northener. Hope your arm isn't too sore.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5 for me. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.3 today, my control has obviously gone away on a September break!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  9.3 today, my control has obviously gone away on a September break!



And it's took mine away for company Flower! A 7.4 for me but maybe to be expected until the lergy leaves town


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da hwyr heddiw... It's was an unfathomable 12.3 for me... and it's not got any better  Looks like what little control I did have has become Flower and Amigo's advance party.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Isn't it dark? An 8.3 here after a weekend of higher than wanted readings.


----------



## Owen

Bright and sunny, it must be the Welch gloom, 6 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Dark and chucking it down here. 6.1 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all Back to work on a 6.2


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Dark and drizzly. 6.9 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a cloudy start here. 6.7 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, and gloomy, not actually raining yet....but it will.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , nice day here , bit cloudy but threatening blue sky . 5.8 happy with that after testing some of my baking yesterday ! Must have been the Yoga last night . Have a good week everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Im back!!! 9.2 for me today. I'll do an update in the off topic section about my disneyland adventure.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning everyone.  Heavy cloud here.
Rather happy with 5.8  after 3.1 before bed yesterday.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  my control has popped home with a new week House Special 5.2


----------



## Bubbsie

Bit disappointed...8.2 this morning...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  my control has popped home with a new week House Special 5.2


Hurrah!


----------



## Hazel

After some fab morning numbers I am disappointed today with a 6.8


----------



## Amigo

Mine are hopefully on a downward trend as the cold slowly improves...7.1 this morning.

Nice to see you back Stitch, hope you had a Disneyfantastic time!


----------



## AngelaY9847

5.7! I'm actually quite impressed with that. Yesterday I was actually quite naughty. Left over Chinese, handful of M&M's, raspberry mouse and I made a red velvet cake, which of course I had to have a piece of. End of day readings were 5.8! I was certain that I was going to be through the roof last night!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.1 today.


----------



## AngelaY9847

5.6!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Unfathomable 8.4 for me, despite being 6.8 40 mins before bed. Typical on the day I see the consultant.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a disappointing 10.3 from a wild, wet'n'windy Wales.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.9 for me


----------



## Owen

7.3 today, have a good one everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A 9.9 here - Libre says DP is back. Strange really, cos I was mega-active all weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Move over, Angela, 5.6 for me too.


----------



## Robin

6.3 here and feeling very grumpy. Off for fasting bloods in a mo, so without my usual cup of tea. Lack of breakfast I can deal with. Cup of tea, no!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a poor 10.2 for me after a horrible 1.9 at 11.30 last night. My control was only dropping its washing off yesterday before heading off again!

Be strong Robin  a cup of tea is within reach!


----------



## Jonsi

Greyhound Gal said:


> Unfathomable 8.4 for me, despite being 6.8 40 mins before bed. Typical on the day I see the consultant.


that's probably the reason ...body getting all worked up in anticipation of the trials to come. I'm sure you'll be back down to normal very soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today after a naughty chunk of French stick last night. Was 7.8 before bed. 
You'll really enjoy that cuppa when you get it Robin


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Robin said:


> 6.3 here and feeling very grumpy. Off for fasting bloods in a mo, so without my usual cup of tea. Lack of breakfast I can deal with. Cup of tea, no!


Hi Robin , I'm off for fasting bloods later too , you're right its the no tea that's hard to deal with ! 6.2 for me today , seems to be my average !


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  a poor 10.2 for me after a horrible 1.9 at 11.30 last night. My control was only dropping its washing off yesterday before heading off again!
> 
> Be strong Robin  a cup of tea is within reach!


And the kettle's on! Advantage of living a five minute walk from the surgery!
Next time you spot your control, tell it it's far too old for you do be doing its washing, and tie it down firmly!


----------



## AngelaY9847

Mark Parrott said:


> Move over, Angela, 5.6 for me too.


*fistbump* BOOM!


----------



## Hazel

I was 4.8 this morning


----------



## Amigo

I'm a naughty sleep-in this morning (couldn't believe how late it was but I must have needed it). A 6.6 for me and hoping it signals a stabilisation for me after a high week of BG's 

Sorry you had a bad night Flower.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Been awake since 2  , my tum is now calling loudly for its brekkus  so I'm giving in gracefully. 5.8 for me


----------



## Hazel

Good morning.      5.6 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 for me...ah, that's better.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Another unfathomable high one for me at 8.5.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Been awake since 2  , my tum is now calling loudly for its brekkus  so I'm giving in gracefully. 5.8 for me


Sorry to hear you can't sleep @Ljc  Is there any particular reason? Hope you get a better night tonight 

I'm with @Hazel on the 5.6 step today


----------



## Owen

Another Crohn's day and 6.5


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.9 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, an unexpected midweek glass of wine last night kept the DP away.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> an unexpected midweek glass of wine last night


Hmm...how did that happen?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A frustrating 13.4 for me today, I was at 10.1 before bed.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Hmm...how did that happen?


That was probably a rhetorical question, but you're getting an answer anyway. Someone told me to avoid alcohol for 48 hours before a cholesterol test, so I only had one glass on Sunday, and I discovered OH had saved a glass for me for after my blood tests yesterday, instead of necking the rest of the bottle back himself, which was very decent of him.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> That was probably a rhetorical question, but you're getting an answer anyway. Someone told me to avoid alcohol for 48 hours before a cholesterol test, so I only had one glass on Sunday, and I discovered OH had saved a glass for me for after my blood tests yesterday, instead of necking the rest of the bottle back himself, which was very decent of him.


Very thoughtful!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a 10.2 from me up here in a very grey and windy _*North* Wales_


----------



## Flower

Morning  my crazy 'control' continues with a 3.3 , come back stability where ever you are !


----------



## New-journey

4.4 after dreaming I ate the biggest portion of apple crumble by mistake which was so delicious. In my dream I was trying to work out how many carbs so I could bolus and my numbers then kept getting higher and higher. Thing is all I all can think of now is crumble so going to work out gluten free and low carb version.


----------



## grainger

3.0 for me - ops. Must remember to reduce my background after working out!!! (*Slaps wrist!*)


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you can't sleep @Ljc  Is there any particular reason? Hope you get a better night tonight
> 
> I'm with @Hazel on the 5.6 step today


@Northerner, Thanks. Just plain old insomnia.


----------



## AngelaY9847

I forgot to flippin' test before brekky! So, I did it pretty much right after. 6.1.


----------



## Amigo

A higher than NICE 7.3 for me. Be glad when I'm feeling better. Seeing the doc today.


----------



## mumpat888

New-journey said:


> 4.4 after dreaming I ate the biggest portion of apple crumble by mistake which was so delicious. In my dream I was trying to work out how many carbs so I could bolus and my numbers then kept getting higher and higher. Thing is all I all can think of now is crumble so going to work out gluten free and low carb version.


Hi New-journey , I have made a gluten free sugar free crumble with rice flour and Stevia sugar non-sugar ! Hubby had custard but I had natural yoghurt , you can have crème fresh if you want it a bit sweeter . (Can't remember how to spell the "fresh" bit !) Don't forget to sweeten the fruit with stevia as well . Sorted ! 5.8 for me this morn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Owen

Bolus, eat, test, repeat. 6.4 today


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Bolus, eat, test, repeat. 6.4 today


Shouldn't that be 'test, bolus, eat, repeat'?


----------



## Owen

Northerner said:


> Shouldn't that be 'test, bolus, eat, repeat'?


It's early, or late in my case, just sounded a little better on that sequence. Test, bolus, test, repeat oops forgot to eat again, which I sometimes have done. Porridge goes into microwave, and stays there for a few hours


----------



## AngelaY9847

6.2 which I will take after last night's before bed shocker of 10.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Excited...6.2  last night before eating...6.8 this morning...first time I've had two sixes in a row...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.3 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.4 today. Slowly seems to be coming back down.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 for me. Digestion very slow last night
. Took the last of my bolus at 1am


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.8 here...bleurrrghch. Never did like roller coasters!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 6.4 today. That will do for me!


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6.2 for me  have a good day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here too. Is there room on your step for me, Mumpat?


----------



## mumpat888

Certainly Robin , sit yourself down


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 6.9 for me today. I'm wrestling with my control to get it back into shape


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...after all these sixes I see, I have an embarrassing 8.7 this morning  (I ate like a bird yesterday and *still* my levels went no lower than 9.6! _I no unnerstan..._)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a better number than yesterday, 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and it's a 6.4 today. That will do for me!


See, I told you that exercise was good for you!


----------



## Ibby

7.1 for me this morning which is about the norm for me sometimes it's in the 6


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> See, I told you that exercise was good for you!


Yes I'm a believer!!!


----------



## Hazel

5.3 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Brilliant result Hazel


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.6 for me this morning. Hope I'm on the downward trend now. I tried a good walk to bring it down and ended up with severe tachycardia due to the chest infection which the doc didn't think was a good idea


----------



## Lindarose

That's a good result Amigo though not a very good way of achieving it  
Sometimes it's hard to do right for doing wrong!


----------



## Amigo

Oh the long walk was Saturday Linda but probably not a good idea with impaired lung capacity! 
Note to self: sometimes high levels are inevitable when you're sick and dashing about like a mad woman won't help! 

Glad your efforts are paying off. Well done!


----------



## New-journey

mumpat888 said:


> Hi New-journey , I have made a gluten free sugar free crumble with rice flour and Stevia sugar non-sugar ! Hubby had custard but I had natural yoghurt , you can have crème fresh if you want it a bit sweeter . (Can't remember how to spell the "fresh" bit !) Don't forget to sweeten the fruit with stevia as well . Sorted ! 5.8 for me this morn


Delicious! Thanks and going to try that. I thought I could also add almond flour.


----------



## mumpat888

Ooo almond flour , that's an idea New-journey I think I'll give that a try as well , thanks for that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## AngelaY9847

Happy Friday! 6 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh dear...afraid that champagne from last night has caught up with me...9.2 this morning...and a slight hangover...it's off my approved list...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, a most unexpected 8.9 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.3 this morning. Happy with that as went to bed on 11.9


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mumpat888 said:


> Ooo almond flour , that's an idea New-journey I think I'll give that a try as well , thanks for that


I did a combo of almond flour & crushed nuts. Unfortunately l burnt it, but it would've nice l think.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Oh dear...afraid that champagne from last night has caught up with me...9.2 this morning...and a slight hangover...it's off my approved list...


I wouldn't have thought the champagne would raise your figures. Alcohol lowers mine.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> I wouldn't have thought the champagne would raise your figures. Alcohol lowers mine.


Alcohol lowers mine overnight, but white wine or champagne raises it initially, because it's generally got more carb content than red.(unless you're drinking a very dry champers)


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a not unexpected 12.3 this morning - I had a late 'chippy tea' last night (it was lovely ) and, seeing as I get rubbish results when I eat like a bird, I thought I might as well have rubbish results when I eat what I'm not supposed to. Back to normality today  - eat few carbs but watch my sugars rise anyway


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Off to have blood removed soon, it's HbA1c  time again.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.7 step please Northerner . That seems a nice place to be after my Himalayan blood sugar results for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I wouldn't have thought the champagne would raise your figures. Alcohol lowers mine.


Its off my approved list for now...may try the G & T when feeling braver...


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Alcohol lowers mine overnight, but white wine or champagne raises it initially, because it's generally got more carb content than red.(unless you're drinking a very dry champers)


It was a very dry one...however...not sure the 3rd glass helped Robin


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me. A tot of medicinal brandy before bed may have helped  Certainly didn't help the cramp though

Hope your Hb result is good Stitch.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.7 step please Northerner . That seems a nice place to be after my Himalayan blood sugar results for the past 2 weeks.


I've put a nice comfy cushion on the step for you  Let's hope it's a 'change of seasons' thing and you are now settled


----------



## Owen

6.9 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 after a night shift. Pleased with that and now off to bed


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Off to have blood removed soon, it's HbA1c  time again.


I am off for a vampire session, testing for blood count, rf and c protein today


----------



## AngelaY9847

Bubbsie said:


> Oh dear...afraid that champagne from last night has caught up with me...9.2 this morning...and a slight hangover...it's off my approved list...



Isn't champagne full of sugar?


----------



## AngelaY9847

Owen said:


> I am off for a vampire session, testing for blood count, rf and c protein today


Good luck!


----------



## Bubbsie

AngelaY9847 said:


> Isn't champagne full of sugar?


Definitely no more Champagne for me Angela...started off with just over 9 this morning...sensible breakfast...now it's11.5...think a spot of activity needed...


AngelaY9847 said:


> Isn't champagne full of sugar?


----------



## mumpat888

I'll try that Mark , sounds yummy for a crumble . 6.4 for me . Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## mumpat888

Mark Parrott said:


> I did a combo of almond flour & crushed nuts. Unfortunately l burnt it, but it would've nice l think.


Sounds yummy for a crumble Mark , definitely going to try that . ( You may find a reply further on also ! When I wrote it the box was under yours but when I posted it it ended up quite a few boxes further on ! I'll get used to this soon )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a disappointing 8.9 this morning...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today.


----------



## khskel

White rabbits and a 6.3 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.3 for me along with a headache


----------



## AngelaY9847

Morning. 5.5 for me.


----------



## Owen

Good morning 5.9 today


----------



## Robin

Good morning, but a wet one. It's just started raining. 4.3 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  it's a 6.2 today with an added pinch and a punch


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.5 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Whoa Where did September go. Still up in the eights we'll 8.3


----------



## Amigo

A horrid 7.6 after waking up from a nightmare! Eek


----------



## Jonsi

bore da pawb ...and a wet one at that! On the other hand ...it was a 7.8 for me this morning 
( My internet at home is dead otherwise I'd have posted this earlier )


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi all! 6.6 for me though that was an hour after waking & hadn't eaten, so a bit of DP l think.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A house special today


----------



## Bubbsie

Another 9 for me this morning...9.6...three days working in London...and that bag of crisps last night taken it's toll...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Owen

It must be Hyptober, 5 and been fighting all night with 3s' & 4s'


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.6 for me. Oh how I miss those 6's.......


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 and the sun is shining.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 8.6 for me today. Off to a vintage fair with my bestie today. Hopefully get myself something nice.


----------



## Robin

8.3 here! No idea why. All is normal on the Libre trace until 3am when I started to rise steadily and in a completely straight line. Has my body finally decided Autumn's here? (Will give it a few more nights, then up basal if it keeps happening.)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 today and it's a lovely sunny morning.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 6.1 for me , very surprised after a pringles and popcorn evening ! Happy though


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a little disappointed with 7.2 followed by 6.9. But it happens despite no obvious reason except to keep me on my toes. Was 6.7 at bedtime so not much change. Think I usually drop a bit overnight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.7 this morning. Had a nice relaxing weekend at the mum in laws. Off home later today to see what mess the cats have made whilst we've been away.


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! 5.7 this morning. Had a nice relaxing weekend at the mum in laws. Off home later today to see what mess the cats have made whilst we've been away.


That's a contradiction in terms, relaxation and mother in law.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Owen said:


> That's a contradiction in terms, relaxation and mother in law.


I consider myself quite lucky to have a really nice mother in law. A rarity, l know.


----------



## Amigo

A rather shameful 7.8 for me and I realise I'm in a diabetic freefall at the moment and need to claw this back.
Unfortunately this chest virus is lingering even though my lungs apparently don't sound too bad on examination. 
But I've taken too many diabetic liberties whilst sick and being chesty can't exercise much.

Time to sort myself out! Hope I can do it


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> A rather shameful 7.8 for me and I realise I'm in a diabetic freefall at the moment and need to claw this back.
> Unfortunately this chest virus is lingering even though my lungs apparently don't sound too bad on examination.
> But I've taken too many diabetic liberties whilst sick and being chesty can't exercise much.
> 
> Time to sort myself out! Hope I can do it


Don't be hard on yourself, my readings used to be do high, I would be embarrassed to publish them.


----------



## Ibby

I always seem to be in the 7s don't eat much after tea only may be a apple and a cup of tea


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Don't be hard on yourself, my readings used to be do high, I would be embarrassed to publish them.



My latest Hb was 40 Owen, so you'll see this is a hike for me and I'm hoping a temporary one. 
Good luck with yours! It's a daily slog!


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> My latest Hb was 40 Owen, so you'll see this is a hike for me and I'm hoping a temporary one.
> Good luck with yours! It's a daily slog!


You are doing fantastically, don't punish yourself for the odd blip


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> You are doing fantastically, don't punish yourself for the odd blip



Thanks Owen.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Woke up to a 3.4 today at 8am. Scary as I had no idea. I didn't feel any different. Or maybe I was just too sleepy to notice how I felt??


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Woke up to a 3.4 today at 8am. Scary as I had no idea. I didn't feel any different. Or maybe I was just too sleepy to notice how I felt??


It can be a bit difficult to tell when you have been asleep - chances are you dropped very slowly and were only just hypo so wouldn't get the usual alarm bells. The thing to do is to try and work out why you were low - might be worth setting your alarm for a 3am check to see if you are low then - you might need to think about adjusting your basal. What were you before bed?


----------



## Owen

Good morning 6 today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 7.5 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning all...9.0 today...


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.5 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Morning peeps - 5.5 for me


Hazel...did you recover your purse/handbag?...hope so...


----------



## Hazel

Bubbsie said:


> Hazel...did you recover your purse?...hope so...


Yes thank you, handbag, and all contents safely returned the following day, phew!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

8.4 for me. Went to bed on 7.1. Getting fed up with this now


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all , any room on the 6. step for me Owen ? Have a good week everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Yes thank you, handbag, and all contents safely returned the following day, phew!


Blimey Hazel...thank goodness...must have been a nightmare for you...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> 8.4 for me. Went to bed on 7.1. Getting fed up with this now


Less than 2 mmol/l difference overnight is fine - I know you'd rather it was lower rather than higher, but the main thing is that it's staying steady. Remember that blood tests aren't entirely accurate, plus when you wake your liver will be starting to release extra glucose to give you a 'boost' of energy to start the day (that you'd rather not have, thank you very much Mr Liver )


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...it's a straight 8 for moi.
Still got not internet at home ...won't be fixed until tomorrow at the earliest ...


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a Monday 6.4 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Morning all...9.0 today...


Budge up Bubbsie, 9.0 for me too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Budge up Bubbsie, 9.0 for me too.


Hi Stitch...bit disappointed really...was getting 6's and 7's a couple of days ago...must be all that work I've been doing...will have to rethink my approach...weight going steadily...eating better ( I think?)...so has to be work...and stress...back to the drawing board...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Stitch...bit disappointed really...was getting 6's and 7's a couple of days ago...must be all that work I've been doing...will have to rethink my approach...weight going steadily...eating better ( I think?)...so has to be work...and stress...back to the drawing board...



Mine is the fact I'm an oddbal MODY and am struggling to get my levels near normal. Dr's again on thursday to see what happens next.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Mine is the fact I'm an oddbal MODY and am struggling to get my levels near normal. Dr's again on thursday to see what happens next.


TBH Stitch I know very little about MODY...going to have a look so can familiarise myself with it...can relate to your struggle...seems when I'm trying hard...numbers go up...when I just relax and take things steady...they go down...so there's a lesson for me...hope all goes well at Doctors on Thursday...when all mine 'kicked off' back in June...the acute stage seemed to go fine...but not sure how much faith I have in the advice I've received since from GP and the clinics at his surgery...fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> TBH Stitch I know very little about MODY...going to have a look so can familiarise myself with it...can relate to your struggle...seems when I'm trying hard...numbers go up...when I just relax and take things steady...they go down...so there's a lesson for me...hope all goes well at Doctors on Thursday...when all mine 'kicked off' back in June...the acute stage seemed to go fine...but not sure how much faith I have in the advice I've received since from GP and the clinics at his surgery...fingers crossed for you...



My GP is a diabteic specialist and he spotted that I was a bit odd/wierd (his words, not mine). Its quite a rare form of diabetes that I have and only affects about 2% of all diabetics. There are a couple of other MODY people on the forum.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> My GP is a diabteic specialist and he spotted that I was a bit odd/wierd (his words, not mine). Its quite a rare form of diabetes that I have and only affects about 2% of all diabetics. There are a couple of other MODY people on the forum.


Just had a quick look at MODY...blimey...must be so difficult...lucky your GP is a diabetic specialist...mine gave me the Metformin...recommended Carbs & Calories...then sent me off to get on with it...if hadn't found this forum would have been lost...off to a Desmond course in November...TBH not sure how much help that will be almost five months 'down the line'...had HbA1c last week...hoping for some good news on that...interested to hear how you get on at Doctor's on Thursday...if not too intrusive...take care...


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> My GP is a diabteic specialist and he spotted that I was a bit odd/wierd (his words, not mine). Its quite a rare form of diabetes that I have and only affects about 2% of all diabetics. There are a couple of other MODY people on the forum.


Admit your really just Moody


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Admit your really just Moody


Made me larffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff Owen...


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Made me larffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff Owen...


Mody is even more complicated, as there are lots of variations. It's all in the jeans, oops I mean genes.


----------



## grainger

Good morning all - an 11.2 for me this morning - been fighting highs all weekend, have come to the conclusion I'm ill without knowing it! Fingers crossed I drop back to nicer levels soon


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Mody is even more complicated, as there are lots of variations. It's all in the jeans, oops I mean genes.


Just read up on it Owen...no idea how many variations of diabetes there are...feel so ignorant...may sound entirely selfish but feel relieved mine is type 2...not so sure I would be able to manage any of the others...seem to be going slightly 'backwards' with type 2...hope just a temporary blip...


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Good morning all - an 11.2 for me this morning - been fighting highs all weekend, have come to the conclusion I'm ill without knowing it! Fingers crossed I drop back to nicer levels soon


Oh no! Hope you can get things under control soon  I've been finding that the longer nights and cooler weather have meant I've had to increase my insulin doses quite a bit recently, so perhaps that might be a factor too.


----------



## Stitch147

Owen said:


> Admit your really just Moody



I try not too be!


----------



## Stitch147

Owen said:


> Mody is even more complicated, as there are lots of variations. It's all in the jeans, oops I mean genes.



Only when on Metformin!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Just read up on it Owen...no idea how many variations of diabetes there are...feel so ignorant...may sound entirely selfish but feel relieved mine is type 2...not so sure I would be able to manage any of the others...seem to be going slightly 'backwards' with type 2...hope just a temporary blip...



My Dr spotted it as the metformin wasnt doing anything to change my levels at the start, and im now on the last type of tablet to try before going onto injectables!!! I had my HbA1c test friday, just waitting for the results. I will update on here when I know whats happening.


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> My Dr spotted it as the metformin wasnt doing anything to change my levels at the start, and im now on the last type of tablet to try before going onto injectables!!! I had my HbA1c test friday, just waitting for the results. I will update on here when I know whats happening.


Did they tell you what form of Mody you have


----------



## AngelaY9847

I'm out of test strips, so I can't join in till I get some more!


----------



## Owen

AngelaY9847 said:


> I'm out of test strips, so I can't join in till I get some more!


What meter are you running?


----------



## Amigo

A bit better 6.6 for me but it's unpredictable at the moment so understand the struggle


----------



## AngelaY9847

Owen said:


> What meter are you running?



I have the GlucoRX Nexus. More are on order, shouldn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Stitch147

Owen said:


> Did they tell you what form of Mody you have


HNF1-alpha


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> HNF1-alpha


I am beta, Glic is supposed to work with Alpha, obviously it is not in your case. You'll probably find without GLP 1 inhibitor, you would go sky high. It is also possible that your insulin production is deteriorating.


----------



## Stitch147

Owen said:


> I am beta, Glic is supposed to work with Alpha, obviously it is not in your case. You'll probably find without GLP 1 inhibitor, you would go sky high. It is also possible that your insulin production is deteriorating.



The glic worked for a short while when I was first put on it. My Dr doesnt want to increase the dose due to weight. So i am just waiting to see what they say when I go on thursday. I baffled the dr with my last HbA1c as it went down to 41 despite having high daily readings (he is still confused about that one), so we shall see what the next one is.


----------



## Stitch147

Owen said:


> I am beta, Glic is supposed to work with Alpha, obviously it is not in your case. You'll probably find without GLP 1 inhibitor, you would go sky high. It is also possible that your insulin production is deteriorating.



Just had a quick look at my patient record online and it says there I am beta too!!!


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> Just had a quick look at my patient record online and it says there I am beta too!!!


Have pm you, to save dominating the thread


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> may sound entirely selfish but feel relieved mine is type 2...not so sure I would be able to manage any of the others.


Not so sure about that, I often feel you Type 2s have a much harder time controlling your levels, at least I know, if things have gone haywire, that if I whack some insulin in, my levels will drop and normally in the manner I was expecting them to!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Not so sure about that, I often feel you Type 2s have a much harder time controlling your levels, at least I know, if things have gone haywire, that if I whack some insulin in, my levels will drop and normally in the manner I was expecting them to!


Hi Robin...no idea why...the thought of insulin makes me feel so nervous...even though I have seen posts where some type 2's say they feel so much better once they have started taking it...and I can cope with the Metformin...just got used to it I suppose...although the all too often (now have them regularly...thought that would decrease the longer I took it) Metformin moments are awful...just got used to managing them...think stress is a big thing for me...unfortunately stress is part of my work...and BG now at 7.7 after breakfast test...so must learn to take things in my stride...waiting for HbA1c results which are due in this week...Thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Just had a quick look at my patient record online and it says there I am beta too!!!





Owen said:


> Have pm you, to save dominating the thread


Owen...feel like a bit of an idiot asking...but how do I view my patient record online...never heard of it before...this is all so new to me...


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> My Dr spotted it as the metformin wasnt doing anything to change my levels at the start, and im now on the last type of tablet to try before going onto injectables!!! I had my HbA1c test friday, just waitting for the results. I will update on here when I know whats happening.


Good luck Stitch...


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Owen...feel like a bit of an idiot asking...but how do I view my patient record online...never heard of it before...this is all so new to me...


Your gp, can set it up for you. Not all doctors use the system, give them a call


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Your gp, can set it up for you. Not all doctors use the system, give them a call


Thanks Owen...going to do that now...


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Your gp, can set it up for you. Not all doctors use the system, give them a call


Just rang them...fill in a form...bring in photo I.D...then can set it up...thank you so much...


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Robin...no idea why...the thought of insulin makes me feel so nervous...even though I have seen posts where some type 2's say they feel so much better once they have started taking it...and I can cope with the Metformin...just got used to it I suppose...although the all too often (now have them regularly...thought that would decrease the longer I took it) Metformin moments are awful...just got used to managing them...think stress is a big thing for me...unfortunately stress is part of my work...and BG now at 7.7 after breakfast test...so must learn to take things in my stride...waiting for HbA1c results which are due in this week...Thanks


I can understand you feeling nervous. I think in my case, because it was insulin or nothing, I didn't have time to think about it. Not surprised your job stresses you out, I qualified as a solicitor ( many years ago now) and did criminal work as part of my articles. Definitely not for me!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I can understand you feeling nervous. I think in my case, because it was insulin or nothing, I didn't have time to think about it. Not surprised your job stresses you out, I qualified as a solicitor ( many years ago now) and did criminal work as part of my articles. Definitely not for me!


Yes agree...when you have no choice you have to manage...not having been in the health system...or rather not using it for so many years...then suddenly everything happened at once...found the whole system a real shock...apart from the acute services which I didn't really have time to think about ...appointments... GP clinics...hospital clinics...couldn't get my head round it...so determined I have to manage 'Betty' so avoid complications...stay well and avoid the trauma of navigating all of the above...love my work...stress gives me a real impetus for work...however...the journeys particularly to London (driving)...do raise my BG...so excited just registered to see patient records online...no idea you could do that until saw posts from Stitch and Owen...sad really...excited about that...need to get out more...Thanks


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Yes agree...when you have no choice you have to manage...not having been in the health system...or rather not using it for so many years...then suddenly everything happened at once...found the whole system a real shock...apart from the acute services which I didn't really have time to think about ...appointments... GP clinics...hospital clinics...couldn't get my head round it...


Couldn't agree more, it wasn't so much the treatment, as getting my head round the appointments systems etc that stressed me out. I remember my GP saying 'I'll put that on a repeat for you' and not even knowing how that worked!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Couldn't agree more, it wasn't so much the treatment, as getting my head round the appointments systems etc that stressed me out. I remember my GP saying 'I'll put that on a repeat for you' and not even knowing how that worked!


This sort of thing really frustrated and annoyed me after diagnosis - I didn't have a clue how things worked - I was fortunate even to have a GP, I used the surgery so infrequently throughout my life! Didn't have a clue about repeats, and certainly didn't know I didn't have to pay for them - at the time I didn't have an income and was on 11 different meds, plus two insulins and needing pens, test strips, lancets, ketone sticks etc. so worried if I would be able to afford it all!  The receptionists at the surgery seemed to think everyone knew the system as well as them!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Couldn't agree more, it wasn't so much the treatment, as getting my head round the appointments systems etc that stressed me out. I remember my GP saying 'I'll put that on a repeat for you' and not even knowing how that worked!


Thank goodness Robin...I thought I was the only one...same here...had to ask how to do a repeat prescription...no idea...sent you a pm  re:work ...hope you don't mind...


----------



## Owen

I did not even have GP


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> This sort of thing really frustrated and annoyed me after diagnosis - I didn't have a clue how things worked - I was fortunate even to have a GP, I used the surgery so infrequently throughout my life! Didn't have a clue about repeats, and certainly didn't know I didn't have to pay for them - at the time I didn't have an income and was on 11 different meds, plus two insulins and needing pens, test strips, lancets, ketone sticks etc. so worried if I would be able to afford it all!  The receptionists at the surgery seemed to think everyone knew the system as well as them!


Same here Northerner...I had no idea...frustrating indeed...


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> I did not even have GP


How on earth did you manage?


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> How on earth did you manage?


It's a weird story, I will pm you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> It's a weird story, I will pm you.


Okay...


----------



## Jonsi

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Robin...no idea why...the thought of insulin makes me feel so nervous...even though I have seen posts where some type 2's say they feel so much better once they have started taking it...and I can cope with the Metformin...just got used to it I suppose...although the all too often (now have them regularly...thought that would decrease the longer I took it) Metformin moments are awful...just got used to managing them...think stress is a big thing for me...unfortunately stress is part of my work...and BG now at 7.7 after breakfast test...so must learn to take things in my stride...waiting for HbA1c results which are due in this week...Thanks


Before the Insulin I was TATT (Tired all the time) and just walking was hard work. Eyelids were constantly heavy, just going upstairs meant persuading myself it was necessary. My teeth itched, I wanted to put my body in a sling. I'd sit down and doze off straight away, when I went to bed I'd switch off the light and be asleep before the room got dark!  The Insulin sorted that very quickly and certainly perked up my energy levels. Others warned me about Insulin "..._you don't want to go doing Insulin_", ".._.they'll try to get you on Insulin, but don't let 'em_" but I certainly couldn't have carried on the way I was. Stress *will *send your levels up, it certainly does mine. The trick is to not let the bad stress get in the way - not everything has to be a problem that you have to solve. If you can, bat it straight back to where it came from, you've enough to do without solving their problems for them. Just because you're capable doesn't mean that you should.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Before the Insulin I was TATT (Tired all the time) and just walking was hard work. Eyelids were constantly heavy, just going upstairs meant persuading myself it was necessary. My teeth itched, I wanted to put my body in a sling. I'd sit down and doze off straight away, when I went to bed I'd switch off the light and be asleep before the room got dark!  The Insulin sorted that very quickly and certainly perked up my energy levels. Others warned me about Insulin "..._you don't want to go doing Insulin_", ".._.they'll try to get you on Insulin, but don't let 'em_" but I certainly couldn't have carried on the way I was. Stress *will *send your levels up, it certainly does mine. The trick is to not let the bad stress get in the way - not everything has to be a problem that you have to solve. If you can, bat it straight back to where it came from, you've enough to do without solving their problems for them. Just because you're capable doesn't mean that you should.


Sage advice Jonsi...been helping a friend with an appeal for their housing...hopefully now that's in...I can relax a little more...my real stress seems to come when driving home from jobs...some real stupid 'fudgers' on the road...especially the A1 (m) and London...had some similar symptoms to you for a long while before diagnosis...just put it down to work...stupidly ignored it...but seem to be okay on the MF for now...hoping I can stay on that...and hopefully get off that too...just diet & exercise...we'll see...good to hear those energy levels are rising...and not at work today...going into the garden shortly with a coffee...watch those birds...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Awful 8.6 for me. Went to bed on a good 6.3......Is there anything I could/should be doing to stop the DP, or should it get better once I'm on MDI and have my basal correct?


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. Awful 8.6 for me. Went to bed on a good 6.3......Is there anything I could/should be doing to stop the DP, or should it get better once I'm on MDI and have my basal correct?


Try eating a handful of pistachios just before you go to bed.


----------



## Owen

So disappointed I missed the holy grail by.
0.2, so that's a 6.3 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.6 for me. Looks like the oatcake before bed came home to roost.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

House Special for Rosie!!  5.2!! Although I was 11 before bed. I'm so confused. Do I have different basal requirements over night? How do I test my nighttime basal? I'm feeling stressed and overwhelmed today but happy with my 5.2!


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> House Special for Rosie!!  5.2!! Although I was 11 before bed. I'm so confused. Do I have different basal requirements over night? How do I test my nighttime basal? I'm feeling stressed and overwhelmed today but happy with my 5.2!


Go Rosie, Go Rosie. Take the result. You must have had sticky fingers last night


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.5 this morning...not bad but feel I could do better...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Off in a mo for my annual review,  foot tickling and HbA1c result etc. Shouldn't be bad, but it did include a pasta and strudel fuelled holiday in the run up to the blood test.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here. Off in a mo for my annual review,  foot tickling and HbA1c result etc. Shouldn't be bad, but it did include a pasta and strudel fuelled holiday in the run up to the blood test.


Good luck for your review Robin.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore Da pawb ...Chateau Jonsi declares an 8.2 this morning.

Got to work this morning, unlocked my Office and there, on the desk, bold as you like was a mouse...
...
...
...right next to the keyboard!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Bore Da pawb ...Chateau Jonsi declares an 8.2 this morning.
> 
> Got to work this morning, unlocked my Office and there, on the desk, bold as you like was a mouse...
> ...
> ...
> ...right next to the keyboard!


We've recently had mice problems in my office, I'm on the 7th Floor! All cereals and food people keep on desks now has to be in Tupperware pots!


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore Da pawb ...Chateau Jonsi declares an 8.2 this morning.
> 
> Got to work this morning, unlocked my Office and there, on the desk, bold as you like was a mouse...
> ...
> ...
> ...right next to the keyboard!


Is that not what should be next to a keyboard?


----------



## grainger

Morning. 14.0 for me :-(. Have changed all my insulin cartridges this morning and hoping for improvement soon. Headache is a killer now tho - haven't seen a single digit in 2 days! Blergh!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Is that not what should be next to a keyboard?


Owen ...repeat after me _...Doh!_


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Owen ...repeat after me _...Doh!_


Doh!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning. 14.0 for me :-(. Have changed all my insulin cartridges this morning and hoping for improvement soon. Headache is a killer now tho - haven't seen a single digit in 2 days! Blergh!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!


Oh my!  I hope that it was the insulin at fault and you see a good improvement very soon - double figures give me headaches too, so I know how you must be feeling


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> House Special for Rosie!!  5.2!! Although I was 11 before bed. I'm so confused. Do I have different basal requirements over night? How do I test my nighttime basal? I'm feeling stressed and overwhelmed today but happy with my 5.2!


Great news about the HS @Rosiecarmel !  As you say though, that is quite a significant drop of nearly 6 mmol/l. Might be a couple of things to consider - how long before taking your bedtime reading did you inject your evening meal Humalog? I'm not sure about the uration of Humalog, but novorapid can last up to 5-6 hours for me. So, there's a possibility that you still had Humalog 'circulating' when you took the reading before bed, and this may be partly responsible for bringing levels down. The other thing, of course, is that your basal might be too much for your needs. To check this I would suggest, ideally, having a low carb evening meal and trying to ensure that you inject around 5 hours before bed so that you can be pretty sure your bedtime reading isn't going to drop from Humalog. Then, you need to set your alarm for around 2-3am and test so you can see what 'direction' your levels are heading - levels normally drop to their lowest at around this time, then start to rise again towards dawn.

Like a dream seeing a House Special from you though - brilliant!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here. Off in a mo for my annual review,  foot tickling and HbA1c result etc. Shouldn't be bad, but it did include a pasta and strudel fuelled holiday in the run up to the blood test.


Good luck Robin!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good luck Robin!


Not too bad! 6.4 or 47 in new money. And she did my flu jab while I was there to save me trekking down to the clinic on Thursday.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Not too bad! 6.4 or 47 in new money. And she did my flu jab while I was there to save me trekking down to the clinic on Thursday.


Good news!  Hope you don't get any reaction from the flu jab - I was a bit elevated on levels and felt a bit under the weather for a day or two, but then fine


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning.

Nice result Robin!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good news!  Hope you don't get any reaction from the flu jab - I was a bit elevated on levels and felt a bit under the weather for a day or two, but then fine


Thankyou. I've never had a reaction to the jab before, neither sore arm nor fluey symptoms, but I expect this year will prove the exception just as I've got complacent!


----------



## Owen

Robin said:


> Thankyou. I've never had a reaction to the jab before, neither sore arm nor fluey symptoms, but I expect this year will prove the exception just as I've got complacent!


You have just jinxed yourself


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Great news about the HS @Rosiecarmel !  As you say though, that is quite a significant drop of nearly 6 mmol/l. Might be a couple of things to consider - how long before taking your bedtime reading did you inject your evening meal Humalog? I'm not sure about the uration of Humalog, but novorapid can last up to 5-6 hours for me. So, there's a possibility that you still had Humalog 'circulating' when you took the reading before bed, and this may be partly responsible for bringing levels down. The other thing, of course, is that your basal might be too much for your needs. To check this I would suggest, ideally, having a low carb evening meal and trying to ensure that you inject around 5 hours before bed so that you can be pretty sure your bedtime reading isn't going to drop from Humalog. Then, you need to set your alarm for around 2-3am and test so you can see what 'direction' your levels are heading - levels normally drop to their lowest at around this time, then start to rise again towards dawn.
> 
> Like a dream seeing a House Special from you though - brilliant!



I had my evening meal around 7pm, tested about half 10 and went to bed at 11pm so it is possible that I still had some Humalog still in my system. Thanks for the tip, I shall be testing that tonight and seeing how it goes!!


----------



## Lindarose

A late good morning here after working til 4  and a 7.0. 
Good results Rosie and Robin!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 6.5 this morn, would rather be lower but heyho . Just got back from seeing nursy . HbA1c down from 7.3 to 6 so its moving in the right direction at least . Weights up a bit so more exercise needed I guess ! I will admit I'm not in love with exercising , if I have a spare hour I'd rather sit and sew !


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon all. Rather late today lol.  I think my body is trying to tell me something, Before bed 6.5   Waking 8.0, A couple of hrs later before brekky 8.2 and 2hrs after  10.5


----------



## Amigo

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all 6.5 this morn, would rather be lower but heyho . Just got back from seeing nursy . HbA1c down from 7.3 to 6 so its moving in the right direction at least . Weights up a bit so more exercise needed I guess ! I will admit I'm not in love with exercising , if I have a spare hour I'd rather sit and sew !



Nice reduction in your Hb mumpat, well done!


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all 6.5 this morn, would rather be lower but heyho . Just got back from seeing nursy . HbA1c down from 7.3 to 6 so its moving in the right direction at least . Weights up a bit so more exercise needed I guess ! I will admit I'm not in love with exercising , if I have a spare hour I'd rather sit and sew !


Great improvement in HbA1c @mumpat888!


----------



## Bloden

Lindarose said:


> A late good morning here after working til 4  and a 7.0.



Snap! 

Is anyone else experiencing a...really...slow...forum...like it's hypo or something?! It seems to be taking ages to react to any buttons I click on....Grrrr.

Great A1c, mumpat!


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Snap!
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing a...really...slow...forum...like it's hypo or something?! It seems to be taking ages to react to any buttons I click on....Grrrr.
> 
> Great A1c, mumpat!


@Bloden . I get that sometimes, rebooting usually sorts my recalcitrant laptop  or iPad out, if that doesn't work I try teaching them French


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> @Bloden . I get that sometimes, rebooting usually sorts my recalcitrant laptop  or iPad out, if that doesn't work I try teaching them French




Thanks, Ljc - how do I reboot my iPad?


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Ljc - how do I reboot my iPad?



Bloden, just switch it completely off and back on again


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Bloden, just switch it completely off and back on again


With iPad, use a hammer to switch it off


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> With iPad, use a hammer to switch it off



I've been tempted many times Owen!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well I've had a zero carb tea consisting of two cheesestrings, two pepperamis and a pot of sugar free jelly. Not very exciting but it was all I had in that didn't involve cooking. Felt lazy! I was 11.2 before tea. I didn't correct. Will test just before bed, then again at 3am, then when I wake up at 7am! 

Random question, if I have different basal needs throughout the day and night, how do I even combat that?  Being LADA is difficult. I wish I was straight forward type 1!


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> Random question, if I have different basal needs throughout the day and night, how do I even combat that? Being LADA is difficult. I wish I was straight forward type 1!


Difficult one! I'd say, make sure your basal is working correctly overnight, because there's not a lot else you can do with it when you're asleep. At least during the day time you've got the option of tweaking short acting to compensate for any of your basal's shortcomings.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> Bloden, just switch it completely off and back on again



Here goes nothing - wish me luck!

Morning all. Another 7.0 here - that's 3 in a row. I'm in 7 heaven.


----------



## Owen

Bloden said:


> Here goes nothing - wish me luck!
> 
> Morning all. Another 7.0 here - that's 3 in a row. I'm in 7 heaven.


Is that not a jackpot 7 7 7. 6.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Here goes nothing - wish me luck!
> 
> Morning all. Another 7.0 here - that's 3 in a row. I'm in 7 heaven.


Morning Bloden...just did mine...yesterday had three low sevens in a row...this morning dead on 7.00...happy with that...


----------



## Bloden

Owen said:


> Is that not a jackpot 7 7 7. 6.7 for me today


Ding ding ding - where do I collect my winnings? Oh, from my endo at my next A1c result...


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning everyone...three low sevens in a row yesterday...this morning...a 7.00...very happy with that...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

And it's a 7.1 from me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 8.5


----------



## Robin

5.2 here. Yay, House Spesh, I haven't had one of those for ages.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...it was a 9.4 chez Jonsi this morning (after 1/2 a bottle of Pinot Grigio last night)

Have a great day...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Looking forward to meeting Marsbartoastie for lunch later.


----------



## Flower

Morning  a grumpy 11 after a 2.3 late last night 
Control, I demand you return home immediately, you are not a teenager we need to talk through your mid life crisis!


----------



## AJLang

I like your tough talking message Flower 
2.7 for me this morning. After nearly six months of hardly having any Gastroparesis medications following my consultant's dire warnings about their side effects I decided yesterday that I need the medication. Fed up with feeling so ill. So I started them again yesterday and for the last 12 hours I've felt much better and my levels have been much smoother


----------



## New-journey

5.2 for me this morning. Good morning everyone, the sun is shining in Somerset and going to have a long Autumnal walk today.  I wish everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Looking forward to meeting Marsbartoastie for lunch later.


If you don't take and post pictures there'll be *words*...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Well 11.2 before bed, 6.5 at 3:15 and 6.6 at 7:30 so still a big drop between 11pm and 3am but steady from then... Not sure where to go from here


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me


Not sure if that was correct as I'm on a belated HS after 2 hours. Usual breakfast, usual insulin.


----------



## Robin

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well 11.2 before bed, 6.5 at 3:15 and 6.6 at 7:30 so still a big drop between 11pm and 3am but steady from then... Not sure where to go from here


I have a similar problem, by the looks of it. If I set my basal so I have a flat line between 3am and getting up, I drop steeply in the first part of the night. If I set it so I don't drop, I then have a steep dawn rise. The only way Ive found is juggling it til I get not too bad a drop in the first part of the night, and not too steep a rise in the second. My Libre profile now shows I go to bed around 7.5-8, drop to 4 by 3am, then rise to about 6 before I get up. Obviously, this varies from night to night, I don't get the dawn rise if I've drunk a couple of glasses of wine before bed, but I was 5.2 this morning for some strange reason.( thinking about it, I had sausage and lentil casserole last night, very slow release, maybe that makes a difference, some people swear by a low carb snack before bed to stop the drop)


----------



## Hazel

6.1 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...8.1 for me this morning...not unexpected...crisps before bedtime last night...will get back in 7's today...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here...here we go again, the Lantus roller coaster!  Have a fab Thursday ev1.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.2 for me. Given the crap day yesterday, those readings surprisingly good - 7.1, 7.8, 8.4 (after a packet of crisps and a double decker), 6.3 and 6.4.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It's a 6.3 for me. Thursday nearer the weekend than Wednesday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Owen

Good morning a pain infused 5.9 today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.6 for me today. Dr's this afternoon so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...it's a clear skied, cool, fresh morning and I scored an 8.4 this morning.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.7 for me , bit high for me but a spoonful of chocolate butter icing was never going to do me any good !


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.0 for me today. I'm


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Heavy cloud here.  Still running a bit high at 8.1


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Woah I don't have a clue what happened last night but I am now completely exhausted. 2.45am 2.7 and I had 30g carbs from Glucojuice. It took 30 minutes to go up. 4.45am 2.7 again!!!! 15g carbs from Glucojuice and four Milk Tray chocolates. I'm now 7.8. Can't afford to be so tired I've got a class to prepare for!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Woah I don't have a clue what happened last night but I am now completely exhausted. 2.45am 2.7 and I had 30g carbs from Glucojuice. It took 30 minutes to go up. 4.45am 2.7 again!!!! 15g carbs from Glucojuice and four Milk Tray chocolates. I'm now 7.8. Can't afford to be so tired I've got a class to prepare for!


Ouch!  Hope things settle for you and that you are able to enjoy your class


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 this morning and 7.2 yesterday. Not good at all for me but I find I'm waking every morning with a thumping headache. Still not over the infection however so might be contributing.

Linda, you've got me intrigued stopping after I'm....what comes next? 



Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7.0 for me today. I'm


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Amigo Do you know I haven't a clue! Did I even type that? 
Let's see ....I'm wishing it was a 6.0? That fits in quite well!


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Woah I don't have a clue what happened last night but I am now completely exhausted. 2.45am 2.7 and I had 30g carbs from Glucojuice. It took 30 minutes to go up. 4.45am 2.7 again!!!! 15g carbs from Glucojuice and four Milk Tray chocolates. I'm now 7.8. Can't afford to be so tired I've got a class to prepare for!


Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha Amigo Do you know I haven't a clue! Did I even type that?
> Let's see ....I'm wishing it was a 6.0? That fits in quite well!


I'm blame these things on my iPad lol.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Morning all.  Haven't tested for a while, but I'm going to check my levels for a week...just to make sure I'm maintaining control.  4.2 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here. Nephew arriving today with girlfriend (oo-er, will she be 'the one'?!) - she's a vet and we're under strictest orders not to ask her to give the dogs a check-up, tee hee.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.7 for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. 7.2 for me. Given the crap day yesterday, those readings surprisingly good - 7.1, 7.8, 8.4 (after a packet of crisps and a double decker), 6.3 and 6.4.


Did you test 2 hrs after crisps & double decker? I had a Mars bar a few months back & was 9.5 after 1hr, & 6.5 2hrs after. If l only did the 2hr test, l would've assumed Mars bars were good for me.  The 3hr test was interesting. Dropped right down to 4.2! Sugar does this apparently.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. It's all change here 3.8.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> Did you test 2 hrs after crisps & double decker? I had a Mars bar a few months back & was 9.5 after 1hr, & 6.5 2hrs after. If l only did the 2hr test, l would've assumed Mars bars were good for me.  The 3hr test was interesting. Dropped right down to 4.2! Sugar does this apparently.


Yes it was a couple of hours after. Interesting to know that sugar does that. Just to reiterate, that this is most definitely not a regular occurance, rather a one off blip given the crap news that morning


----------



## Owen

I've hit the Holy Grail, 6.5!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. But according to my gp yesterday thats perfectly fine!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore Da pawb ...just to help blow the morning average you can have my 9.1 (was 14.4 before bed!!)


----------



## Robin

6.0 here ( er, I mean a shade over 5.9 *hides from Kooky*). This is a bit like bingo, should there be a prize for getting an HS and a whole number in the same week?


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> 6.0 here ( er, I mean a shade over 5.9 *hides from Kooky*). This is a bit like bingo, should there be a prize for getting an HS and a whole number in the same week?


 Throw in a double figure too for the house prize!


----------



## Owen

Why





Robin said:


> 6.0 here ( er, I mean a shade over 5.9 *hides from Kooky*). This is a bit like bingo, should there be a prize for getting an HS and a whole number in the same week?


Why is 5.2 called a house special?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 for me which is surprising given the quantity of hypo fighting carbs yesterday. 

May your hypos be mild and your highs middling.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today.


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> Why
> Why is 5.2 called a house special?


I've forgotten! @Northerner has explained it before. I think it's just because it's a nice middle of the road figure ( and I always find it satisfying because the figures on the reader look symmetrical)


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.7 this morning...down from 11.6 last night ( Warburtons   protein rolls would you believe)...


----------



## mumpat888

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.3 here. Nephew arriving today with girlfriend (oo-er, will she be 'the one'?!) - she's a vet and we're under strictest orders not to ask her to give the dogs a check-up, tee hee.


Go on , ask her , you know you want to !


----------



## Owen

mumpat888 said:


> Go on , ask her , you know you want to !


At least wait for the second date.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.7 eek more birthday nibbles - not mine , hubby but you have to join in the celebrations huh ? Can anyone tell me how to convert the HbA1c number into new money please . Mine is at 6. so what is that converted and what was 7.3 which is what I was at on diagnosis ?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I was really happy when I woke at 5.0. An hour later I was 3.3. I've scaled back my basal so that I can enjoy my day out with Flutterby


----------



## mumpat888

Have a good day AJ


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 6.7 eek more birthday nibbles - not mine , hubby but you have to join in the celebrations huh ? Can anyone tell me how to convert the HbA1c number into new money please . Mine is at 6. so what is that converted and what was 7.3 which is what I was at on diagnosis ?


There's a converter HERE  6% = 42 mmol/mol and 7.3% = 56 mmol/mol


----------



## Robin

mumpat888 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to convert the HbA1c number into new money please . Mine is at 6. so what is that converted and what was 7.3 which is what I was at on diagnosis ?


There's a converter here, right at the bottom of the page.
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Monitoring/Testing/


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> There's a converter HERE  6% = 42 mmol/mol and 7.3% = 56 mmol/mol


Beat me to it, Northie!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I've forgotten! @Northerner has explained it before. I think it's just because it's a nice middle of the road figure ( and I always find it satisfying because the figures on the reader look symmetrical)


It was @KookyCat who decided it must be the House Special after we experienced a period where several people were reporting it at once  It's a pretty much perfect number, really, not too low and not too high!


----------



## AJLang

mumpat888 said:


> Have a good day AJ


Thank you Mumpat


----------



## Rosiecarmel

15.5 this morning. I didn't take my basal yesterday because of the hypo in hospital I had, I was a little scared of dropping low. Back to normal today though. Feeling a little rough but that's mainly lack of sleep. Back to uni 9-4:30 today fun!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> 15.5 this morning. I didn't take my basal yesterday because of the hypo in hospital I had, I was a little scared of dropping low. Back to normal today though. Feeling a little rough but that's mainly lack of sleep. Back to uni 9-4:30 today fun!


Wise move with the basal  Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> There's a converter here, right at the bottom of the page.
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Monitoring/Testing/


Hi Robin...just used that converter...been reading my patient records online (didn't realise could do that until saw it here)...my BG at start was 17.4...put it in the converter...figures given as HbA1c as 167 at the start...now 66...not sure I have done it right...surely I couldn't have been 167 at diagnosis? and now down to 66...asked it to convert from % (17.4) to mmol...being technologically & mathematically incompetent sure I have made a real horses a**e of it...have I done that right?????


----------



## Bloden

mumpat888 said:


> Go on , ask her , you know you want to !


I'm DYING to, just to see her face...


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I'm DYING to, just to see her face...


Hi Bloden...when she has finished with the dogs...would you send her over to check Churchill (house cat)...can offer her an incentive...low carb biscuit (is there such a thing)...Thanks


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Bloden...when she has finished with the dogs...would you send her over to check Churchill (house cat)...can offer her an incentive...low carb biscuit (is there such a thing)...Thanks


Yes its called celery


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Yes its called celery


Owen have a salad draw full of celery...have to use the nutribullet to get that down...I hate it...okay...sharp knife needed...start that de-stringing...machine on...


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Owen have a salad draw full of celery...have to use the nutribullet to get that down...I hate it...okay...sharp knife needed...start that de-stringing...machine on...


Use peanut butter instead of nutri wrecker


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi guys. A little higher at 6.4 this morning, but l was in the GP car park & hadn't eaten this morning.


----------



## mumpat888

Thanks for all your help everyone , have a good weekend


----------



## Owen

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi guys. A little higher at 6.4 this morning, but l was in the GP car park & hadn't eaten this morning.


Excuses


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Robin...just used that converter...been reading my patient records online (didn't realise could do that until saw it here)...my BG at start was 17.4...put it in the converter...figures given as HbA1c as 167 at the start...now 66...not sure I have done it right...surely I couldn't have been 167 at diagnosis? and now down to 66...asked it to convert from % (17.4) to mmol...being technologically & mathematically incompetent sure I have made a real horses a**e of it...have I done that right?????


It is confusing! I suspect the figure of 17.4 was a 'snapshot' BG figure, not an HbA1c. The  HbA1c used to be given as a percentage figure, and then a couple of years ago it switched to the current system. The DUK converter is just for converting the old system of HbA1c to the new, not for converting a snapshot BG figure ( like the one you get from a finger prick test, but they sometimes do it as part of a routine battery of blood tests) to an estimate of your HbA1c.
Hope that makes sense, it all gets very complicated, I wish they wouldn't mess around with th measuring systems, I'd only just got used to the old one when they changed it, luckily my surgery still give the HbA1c in both figures.


----------



## Amigo

A rotund but not obese single 7 this morning after the cramp dance all night 

I'd help with the figure conversion questions but my brain hurts at the moment!


----------



## Hazel

Hello, forgot to post this earlier

5.2


----------



## Lindarose

House special too Hazel


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello, forgot to post this earlier
> 
> 5.2


You're doing really well @Hazel, well done!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today - same as my bedtime reading!


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. A much happier 6.<1 today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning. 5.7 today. No affect whatsoever from my flu jab yet.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and the wrong side of 7 today with 7.1. 
Hoping to get flu jab at work this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.3 for me today after going to bed on 13. Flu jab this morning.


----------



## Owen

6.4 still steady


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Another 4.2 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me which is rather better than it was 2 years ago today. Had a nice custard slice to celebrate last night. Went to bed on a 6.4 and still a basal free zone. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.7 here, oops! But I didn't do anything different yesterday.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6.1 for me today . Am hoping for a house special soon  . Good scores Marsbar and Khskel . Have a good weekend all .


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.9 for me...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me.

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.6 for me which is rather better than it was 2 years ago today. Had a nice custard slice to celebrate last night. Went to bed on a 6.4 and still a basal free zone. Have a good weekend.


Happy Diaversary!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 9.9 over here


----------



## Hazel

Hello, 5.9 for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. I couldn't drag myself out of bed today! I was 9.1 this morning. I'm very tired today!


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all. I couldn't drag myself out of bed today! I was 9.1 this morning. I'm very tired today!


Your entitled to be tired, your a student in a fine profession. Get all the rest now, cause you won't get any when your qualified


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Owen said:


> Your entitled to be tired, your a student in a fine profession. Get all the rest now, cause you won't get any when your qualified



Rest??  What's that?! I'm working a 3-11 shift today as an agency health care assistant. I actually quite like these shifts though as they go pretty quickly. Tomorrow shall be my sleeping day ha ha


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Rest??  What's that?! I'm working a 3-11 shift today as an agency health care assistant. I actually quite like these shifts though as they go pretty quickly. Tomorrow shall be my sleeping day ha ha


I've arranged a sleep for sometime next year  have fun


----------



## Stitch147

Oooh! I'm the first! Morning all. 8.5 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning all...woken up to a 7.2...and a stinking cold...what to take?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  My fourth 2.7/2.8  four days  that have happened during the night.  This one was a midnight. The others in the week were at 3am, 5.15am and 6.15 am so no pattern.  This one took 35 minutes after 30g of glucojuice to get up to 3.9.  I also stopped my extended bolus and reduced my basal even further (I'd already reduced it the day before).  Feeling very tired.  It's going to be an interesting diabetic review on Monday!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  My fourth 2.7/2.8  four days  that have happened during the night.  This one was a midnight. The others in the week were at 3am, 5.15am and 6.15 am so no pattern.  This one took 35 minutes after 30g of glucojuice to get up to 3.9.  I also stopped my extended bolus and reduced my basal even further (I'd already reduced it the day before).  Feeling very tired.  It's going to be an interesting diabetic review on Monday!


Ack! I hope that you get a better, trouble-free night tonight and that the review goes well 

5.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning all...woken up to a 7.2...and a stinking cold...what to take?


Soory to hear this @Bubbsie  I hope you are feeling better very soon. I don't normally take anything for a cold, but if you do then I'd suggest asking the pharmacist what they recommend that won't raise your blood sugar levels i.e. that doesn't contain honey/glucose etc. Your levels are likely to be higher whilst you fight the infection, so don't be alarmed if they go up a bit.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  I'm not expecting the review to be of much help.  Last time they told me to try to stop the gastroparesis medications and as a result my BGs have been the worse that they have been since I went onto the pump. I just want them to endorse me having the medication and not suggesting again a life of pureed food.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 6.7 for me. Probably a result of the 3 poppadoms & large chipatti I had with my curry last night, though was only 6.1 2hrs after. Don't care though as l intended last night to be a carb fest.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Just scored a 3.8.  Seems a bit on the low side, but I'm not complaining.  Now to get stuck into my vanilla porridge.  Yummers


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Soory to hear this @Bubbsie  I hope you are feeling better very soon. I don't normally take anything for a cold, but if you do then I'd suggest asking the pharmacist what they recommend that won't raise your blood sugar levels i.e. that doesn't contain honey/glucose etc. Your levels are likely to be higher whilst you fight the infection, so don't be alarmed if they go up a bit.


Thanks Northerner...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.1 today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 for me this morning . Good luck with your review tomorrow AJ . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you've got a Nasty cold @Bubbsie Hope it clears up soon. I take paracetamol and sometime suck a Halls mentholiptus(sp?) lozenge. 

Morning all.  7.3 today , woke up feeling as though I drank  our B and B dry last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.9 for me too as my 3rd year as a registered insulin junkie begins. Lets be level out there.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. 
Hope you soon shake off that cold bubbsie and good luck with your appt tomor Amanda.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and a nice round, er, 5.9-6.1 here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear you've got a Nasty cold @Bubbsie Hope it clears up soon. I take and sometime suck a Halls mentholiptus(sp?) lozenge.
> 
> Morning all.  7.3 today , woke up feeling as though I drank  our B and B dry last night.


Hi Ljc...don't get them often...always real heavy stinkers when I do...difficult to know what to take...also on Warfarin & Ramipril...going to 'tough' it out with  paracetamol...hope the B & B 'hangover' doesn't last too long...


----------



## Hazel

Disappointed with a 6.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Disappointed with a 6.2 this morning


Don't be disappointed with that Hazel, my waking levels have ranged from 5.3 to 6.2 this week - all perfectly fine!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 this morning. I'm into my third week of trying to shake off this cold so hope yours goes quickly Bubbsie.

Going away next weekend so need to feel bug free.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 this morning. I'm into my third week of trying to shake off this cold so hope yours goes quickly Bubbsie.
> 
> Going away next weekend so need to feel bug free.


I know that feeling Amigo...three weeks...awful...lets hope its on it last legs...and you get to enjoy your weekend away...fingers crossed...


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A not unexpected 10.6 for me (Chinese food while watching Strictly last night)


----------



## Owen

5.4 yeah baby


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... A not unexpected 10.6 for me (Chinese food while watching Strictly last night)


Was it good


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Morning all...woken up to a 7.2...and a stinking cold...what to take?


Hot toddy


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Was it good


Both were


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. 6.2 today.


----------



## Owen

4.4 today, have a good week y'all


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.5...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. An 8.1 here, which I'm relieved at - I've got fasting blood tests this morning for my annual review and I usually have a hypo overnight which spanners the works somewhat! Happy start to the week ev1.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.8 today.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

A nice 4.2 for me folks.  Happy Monday y'all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 6.6 for me along with sore throat and runny nose following flu jab on Sat


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An 8.1 here, which I'm relieved at - I've got fasting blood tests this morning for my annual review and I usually have a hypo overnight which spanners the works somewhat! Happy start to the week ev1.


Hope your review goes well @Bloden !  

An uncharacteristic 7.<cough> for me today, a touch of DP I think after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.9 over here


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Mumpat and LindaRose for wishing me good luck with today's diabetic hospital appointment. I was so steady ALL night between 6.7 and 7.2 waking up with a 7.2


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.2 for me . Have a good week everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An 8.1 here, which I'm relieved at - I've got fasting blood tests this morning for my annual review and I usually have a hypo overnight which spanners the works somewhat! Happy start to the week ev1.



Good luck Bloden...


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> A 6.6 for me along with sore throat and runny nose following flu jab on Sat


Shame GG...hope it passes soon...


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope your review goes well @Bloden !



Ta, Northie and Bubbsie. It's next week...something to look fwd to! I'm hoping (against all hope) to finally get my A1c below 8%...it's stuck!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Mumpat and LindaRose for wishing me good luck with today's diabetic hospital appointment. I was so steady ALL night between 6.7 and 7.2 waking up with a 7.2


Hope it goes well, AJ.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9. (cough) for me today. The morning high numbers are still annoying and frustrating me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Ta, Northie and Bubbsie. It's next week...something to look fwd to! I'm hoping (against all hope) to finally get my A1c below 8%...it's stuck!


Same here Bloden...mine is the week after yours...kinda looking forward to it...hoping for a vast improvement...


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you Mumpat and LindaRose for wishing me good luck with today's diabetic hospital appointment. I was so steady ALL night between 6.7 and 7.2 waking up with a 7.2


Fingers crossed AJ...


----------



## Owen

There's a lot of coughing going on!


----------



## Amigo

This cold has the dial stuck on 7.2 and I wish it would shift! 

Hope your appt goes well AJ 

I can totally understand your frustrations Stitch. I always check out your morning levels and groan for you...it must be so frustrating when you're able to regulate them through the day.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> This cold has the dial stuck on 7.2 and I wish it would shift!
> 
> Hope your appt goes well AJ
> 
> I can totally understand your frustrations Stitch. I always check out your morning levels and groan for you...it must be so frustrating when you're able to regulate them through the day.



It certainly is Amigo, overall my daily readings arent too bad now, its the morning ones that are frustrating me.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> It certainly is Amigo, overall my daily readings arent too bad now, its the morning ones that are frustrating me.


I have something similar ...during the day I'm OK but after my evening meal (when the Humulin has run its course AND the Glic has been reduced) my levels get into double digits and then don't shift a lot overnight.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry for delay - 5.5 this morning


----------



## khskel

Well it was a 6.1 for me this morning but due to sleeping through the alarm didn't get chance to post. I hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Same here Bloden...mine is the week after yours...kinda looking forward to it...hoping for a vast improvement...


Snap! If there's been no improvement in my A1c, it's back to the drawing board, but this time I'm not in burnout mode. And I finally feel like I'm getting on with my life once more...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.8 for me despite the stinking cold.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me and it was 5.3 at bed time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

My goodness...I thought I was an early bird.  Some of you are up with the lark.  I got a 3.9 this morning.  Are my readings a bit on the low side?


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a 10.3 here following yesterday's wobble. Hopefully no repeats today.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... It's a 10.3 here following yesterday's wobble. Hopefully no repeats today.


Hope you have a good one Jonsi.  You were a bit scary yesterday.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi bach I am so glad you are OK this morning.  Hope today goes better for ya


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone. 5.9 today. Excellent figures, Marsbar. How you get down to 3's on diet only is amazing. I've never had one that low.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Owen

Late on parade today with a 6.2


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Marsbar they are fab numbers. Do you ever get high ones these days? Very very impressed 
Glad you're feeling better jonsi. 
Going to London to see Jersey Boys today. Lots of walking!


----------



## Owen

Marsbartoastie said:


> My goodness...I thought I was an early bird.  Some of you are up with the lark.  I got a 3.9 this morning.  Are my readings a bit on the low side?


Go on admit it, you don't have D, just like hanging around with us lot, bet you got a clown suite somewhere


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 today - what a difference a unit makes, 24 little hours...what, too early for a bit of singing?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Go on admit it, you don't have D, just like hanging around with us lot, bet you got a clown suite somewhere


I had a high of 6.2 last week. 
<Hides the big curly red wig and oversized shoes>


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Snap! If there's been no improvement in my A1c, it's back to the drawing board, but this time I'm not in burnout mode. And I finally feel like I'm getting on with my life once more...


Good to hear...I managed to look at my results online...difficult to workout at first...but can see some improvement...not as much as I hoped for...more activity for me...feeling quite determined (most of the time(...good luck...


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...it's 7.5 for me...just can't seem to shake off those 7's and 8's


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.5 for me today. Morning highs are still frustrating me and the highs I sometimes get in the evenings.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Good to hear...I managed to look at my results online...difficult to workout at first...but can see some improvement...not as much as I hoped for...more activity for me...feeling quite determined (most of the time(...good luck...


Online?! Now, there's modern. No such service here. I have to wait till I see Dr (face in her) Boots next Wed. Glad to hear you're happy with your results, Bubbsie.


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today.
> Marsbar they are fab numbers. Do you ever get high ones these days? Very very impressed
> Glad you're feeling better jonsi.
> Going to London to see Jersey Boys today. Lots of walking!



Enjoy Jersey Boys today. Its a great show.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Online?! Now, there's modern. No such service here. I have to wait till I see Dr (face in her) Boots next Wed. Glad to hear you're happy with your results, Bubbsie.


I had no idea you could view your own patient records online...until I saw it here...no internet...where are you...Himalayas


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 for me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> Go on admit it, you don't have D, just like hanging around with us lot, bet you got a clown suite somewhere




You can't blame the Toadstool for hanging around diabetics. Do you know that type 1's make fantastic lovers. I can of course only speak for myself and not the rest of you sorry saps


----------



## Diabeticliberty

2.5mmols on my Libre and 38.9mmols on my Accuchek Mobile. Whoever suggested Libre's are a bit hit and miss obviously needs their head examined.

I was actually 4.1mmols on waking this morning. I also have a spot on my nose. Do you think I should pop it or map its progress and see if it starts to look like somebody famous. Bojo perhaps or maybe........oh bugger its just popped itself


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> I had a high of 6.2 last week.
> <Hides the big curly red wig and oversized shoes>


your big red nose gives you away ..._oops!_ sorry, confused you with @Diabeticliberty there


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 6.1 today .


----------



## Northerner

Marsbartoastie said:


> My goodness...I thought I was an early bird.  Some of you are up with the lark.  I got a 3.9 this morning.  Are my readings a bit on the low side?


No, they are just very good!  A Muggle might expect anything from 3.3-6.0 on waking  Doesn't look like you even have to worry about Dawn Phenomenon!


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> I had no idea you could view your own patient records online...until I saw it here...no internet...where are you...Himalayas


I still can't, our surgery hasn't got round to setting it up yet.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I still can't, our surgery hasn't got round to setting it up yet.


My surgery has it set up and I'm registered, but can only see my medication, allergies and flu jabs  I did ask the last time I was in where all the rest of the info was but the receptionist didn't know anything about it


----------



## Amigo

A slightly better 6.8 for me this morning. I hope that means this rotten chesty cold is finally on the way out! 

Feeling very chilly this morning.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> your big red nose gives you away ..._oops!_ sorry, confused you with @Diabeticliberty there


In an unusual twist...given the arsey one's favourite malady location...I have a spot on my bum.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> No, they are just very good!  A Muggle might expect anything from 3.3-6.0 on waking  Doesn't look like you even have to worry about Dawn Phenomenon!


Well certainly not the high BG variety!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> My surgery has it set up and I'm registered, but can only see my medication, allergies and flu jabs  I did ask the last time I was in where all the rest of the info was information but the receptionist didn't know anything about it


Hi Northerner...I had the same problem...just my medication history...on my surgery's system there was an option to ask for full patient records...made the request...now can see more detailed information...maybe worth another look at their system?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> In an unusual twist...given the arsey one's favourite malady location...I have a spot on my bum.




Talk is cheap. Evidence is like gold. Best you show it to me


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I still can't, our surgery hasn't got round to setting it up yet.


Disappointing Robin...hopefully if enough people ask...they may take the hint...using the online system means I can avoid going to the surgery...and phoning them so often...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Talk is cheap. Evidence is like gold. Best you show it to me


Only if I can first satisfy myself that you're fully qualified for such an examination.  I believe that there should also be another person present.  Any volunteers?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all. 6.1 this morning. 47 mins into my 12 hour shift and I've had two coffees. I'm gonna be running around the hospital at this rate!


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Northerner...I had the same problem...just my medication history...on my surgery's system there was an option to ask for full patient records...made the request...now can see more detailed information...maybe worth another look at their system?


Glimmer of hope, I just registered on our online system,  and it says I have to take photo ID and confirmation of address to the surgery to be allowed to do anything, so I'll trot in with some later in the week and see what it frees up. It's already told me there isn't an online booking system.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Northerner...I had the same problem...just my medication history...on my surgery's system there was an option to ask for full patient records...made the request...now can see more detailed information...maybe worth another look at their system?


Nope, just checked again. It does say that some practices may not have 'enabled' all options, so it looks like I'm going to have to write to the practice manager to find out why they've only 'enabled' next to useless information


----------



## Hazel

Good morning 5.4


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Glimmer of hope, I just registered on our online system,  and it says I have to take photo ID and confirmation of address to the surgery to be allowed to do anything, so I'll trot in with some later in the week and see what it frees up. It's already told me there isn't an online booking system.


Same here...had to plod down to the surgery...photo I.D etc...and they just set it up there and then...gave me user name...password (which you can obviously change)...an hour later I was online...there was some information I couldn't view immediately...however once I made a request to see full patient notes...managed to see information I wanted...should be a booking provision there...might find it is there when you get it set up...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

N


Hazel said:


> Good morning 5.4


Nice one Hazel


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Nope, just checked again. It does say that some practices may not have 'enabled' all options, so it looks like I'm going to have to write to the practice manager to find out why they've only 'enabled' next to useless information [/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly Northerner...what's the point of giving you information you already have...and if they have enabled the system makes no sense to 'withold' patient notes...bureaucratic idiocy...


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> In an unusual twist...given the arsey one's favourite malady location...I have a spot on my bum.


So ...you have a spot on your bum and @Diabeticliberty has a spot on his nose. Some unkind soul may construe that in fact we are talking about one and the same spot because most of the time he talks out of his...


...ask the Moderators if I'm allowed to use the word?


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good morning 5.4



I want one of those! Nice figures Hazel


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> So ...you have a spot on your bum and @Diabeticliberty has a spot on his nose. Some unkind soul may construe that in fact we are talking about one and the same spot because most of the time he talks out of his...



That may be so, but he doesn't talk out of _mine_!


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> That may be so, but he doesn't talk out of _mine_!


My apologies ...it would appear that I was mistaken and that the two spots are distinctly separate and that @Marsbartoastie is perfectly capable of talking out of her own ...

...a sample of which can be seen on many other threads in this wonderful forum


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> My apologies ...it would appear that I was mistaken and that the two spots are distinctly separate and that @Marsbartoastie is perfectly capable of talking out of her own ...
> 
> ...a sample of which can be seen on many other threads in this wonderful forum


From your excess of cheek this morning I take it that your BG levels are back under control. 
It must be a comfort to know that something about you is 'normal'.


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> From your excess of cheek this morning I take it that your BG levels are back under control.
> It must be a comfort to know that something about you is 'normal'.


It would appear so ...I knew early yesterday morning that something wasn't 'right' as I was tetchier than my usual 'old git' demeanour but I didn't expect what I got.
Seeing's you had yesterday off from my sparkling repartee and rapier like wit you'll have to allow me to work out the excess cheek today (talking of cheeks ...left or right? )


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> It would appear so ...I knew early yesterday morning that something wasn't 'right' as I was tetchier than my usual 'old git' demeanour but I didn't expect what I got.
> Seeing's you had yesterday off from my sparkling repartee and rapier like wit you'll have to allow me to work out the excess cheek today (talking of cheeks ...left or right? )


Neither left, right nor, indeed, cleft.  My derriere is silken perfection with nary a blemish in sight.  I was simply chiming in to amuse my forum chums.
Good to know you're back on form mate.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> My apologies ...it would appear that I was mistaken and that the two spots are distinctly separate and that @Marsbartoastie is perfectly capable of talking out of her own ...
> 
> ...a sample of which can be seen on many other threads in this wonderful forum


Jonsi got a 'fudging 'penalty charge notice for turning right where I shouldn't have while working in London...first thing that's thing that's made me smile today...


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> I had no idea you could view your own patient records online...until I saw it here...no internet...where are you...Himalayas


Gorgeous, stunning, laid-back Northern Spain is where I'm at.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Gorgeous, stunning, laid-back Northern Spain is where I'm at.


Good for you Bloden...almost wish I hadn't asked...I am in cold...breezy...uptight Bedfordshire...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Morning campers and I score a reassuring 3.8.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... An awful 13.2 this morning after a disturbed night


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... An awful 13.2 this morning after a disturbed night


Sorry to hear this Jonsi  Hope your levels improve as the day progresses and that you get a better night tonight


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A 6.8 here.

It's a national holiday here today, so we're taking our guests to a place called Llames to see the blow-holes then on to neighbouring Llanes for lunch. We might even go for a walk on the beach at Poo too!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A 6.8 here.
> 
> It's a national holiday here today, so we're taking our guests to a place called Llames to see the blow-holes then on to neighbouring Llanes for lunch. We might even go for a walk on the beach at Poo too!


Make sure you have something on your feet!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.8 for me this morning


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Jonsi  Hope your levels improve as the day progresses and that you get a better night tonight


Thanks @Northerner ... It's the other D. The sneaky hyena (aka the black dog) has been popping up to bother me for the last month or so.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.9 today. It's funny, l find l can eat something a bit naughty for tea & have good figures after, but it can affect my waking BG.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 6.3 today.


----------



## Owen

Morning a pain riddled 6.5 today


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.5 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 6.2 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 this morning.
 Had a great day in London yesterday and stopped at the Penderels Oak for salad lunch. Good to find the place again in case the forum meet is there! Walked many miles as used an app on phone for directions from Piccadilly back to Liverpool Street and didn't realize was on drive rather than walk setting! Quite a detour!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 on a retinal scan morning. Better not forget the shades.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Morning a pain riddled 6.5 today


ooh sorry to hear about the pain Owen...hope it eases off soon...


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...despite the whole bag of crisps last night...7.5...


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... An awful 13.2 this morning after a disturbed night


Sorry to hear that Jonsi...hoping your day/week improves...


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.3 for me today. Nice and sunny and having a lazy holiday. Saving my energy to go LOOK at local gym/swimming pool


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this chesty morning. The weekend trip is looking dodgy at this rate


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this chesty morning. The weekend trip is looking dodgy at this rate


Hope you feel better soon and your trip doesn't have to be cancelled


----------



## Hazel

5.3 today


----------



## Owen

Good morning 5.7 today


----------



## Hazel

God it is an ungodly hour to wake up, but 5.3.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> God it is an ungodly hour to wake up, but 5.3.


Good morning @Hazel!  Great waking number 

6.1 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Right, wait for it... It's a *7.7* for me this morning.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

4.2 for me today...which concludes my week of testing.  Things seem to be on track so I feel confident about continuing to do what I'm doing.

Good luck with your numbers everyone and I'll pop back in a couple of months for another 'test week'.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.8 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.7 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Some good numbers this morning. 5.7 for me as well


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! 5.8 today.


Nice work mate...and belated congratulations on your results yesterday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and some great numbers this morning 
Mines a 7.2. Little disappointing but never mind. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this chesty morning. The weekend trip is looking dodgy at this rate


Mornin
Morning Amigo...still another couple of days to go...hopefully it will clear up and you get to enjoy your trip...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...thankfully back down to 7.5...after my short lived experiment with a splodge of Ketchup last night (12.6)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. Had chilli con carne last night, haven't done it for ages, forgot the beans would take so long to get into the system, so was 3.6 at bedtime and overcompensated with a couple of biscuits when I suspect one would have been enough!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...thankfully back down to 7.5...after my short lived experiment with a splodge of Ketchup last night (12.6)


I get the 50% less sugar ketchup.  Has no affect on my BG's.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A real 5.9 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the 50% less sugar ketchup.  Has no affect on my BG's.


Thanks Mark...avoiding all ketchup from now on... I was horrified...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Mark...avoiding all ketchup from now on... I was horrified...



Ketchup is disgusting and should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Ketchup is disgusting and should be avoided at all costs!


Stitch I was devastated...particularly as I'd been getting 7's all day...


----------



## Stitch147

Are you sure it was the ketchup?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyoe. Lovely here. 8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 11.5 for me. Entirely my own fault - I had a flavoured cider last night and didn't bolus for it oops!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Stitch147 said:


> Ketchup is disgusting and should be avoided at all costs!


Weirdo.


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, 11.5 for me. Entirely my own fault - I had a flavoured cider last night and didn't bolus for it oops!


next time drink Berry & Insulin flavoured Cider


----------



## Mark Parrott

I often have flavoured ciders, but wash them down with a cheeky shot. Reduces the effect.


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Weirdo.



Yep and proud of it!


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the 50% less sugar ketchup.  Has no affect on my BG's.


Yuk. I only like ketchup on macaroni cheese, so the damage would be two or ten fold. Don't think brown sauce has much effect, but usually have it with turkey rashers and eggs or anything else I can think of.


----------



## Amigo

I must admit, I've never considered the ketchup effect and I like a drop in tomato sauces. Think of the benefits of the lycopene! 

A 6.8 for me and I'm just off for blood tests and an chest XRay. I'm sick of this totally unreliable body that keep letting me down. Hard to plan for anything


----------



## Jonsi

Carolg said:


> Yuk. I only like ketchup on macaroni cheese, so the damage would be two or ten fold. Don't think brown sauce has much effect, but usually have it with turkey rashers and eggs or anything else I can think of.


I had some left over roast pork on Monday evening - I sliced it, covered it in diluted brown sauce and whacked in the Aga for 20 minutes. Mmmm ...lyfli!


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.0 for me , was hoping to keep down in the 5s but 6 is fine . Having fish and chip lunch with my sister tomorrow so not expecting any great numbers on Saturday !  Great results on your review Mark , well done


----------



## mumpat888

Hope you feel better soon Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

I got 5.9 this morning. Stitch, if you don't like ketchup what on earth do you put on your fish finger butties?


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> I got 5.9 this morning. Stitch, if you don't like ketchup what on earth do you put on your fish finger butties?



Mayo or salad cream.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Mayo or salad cream.


OOh really...never thought of that Stitch...will give it a go...I am in London on the 21st...going to pick up the kids...spending a week here with me for the Half term holiday...so could do before I pick them up...anywhere between 11am to 2:30pm...or after I have collected them around 5pm...of course if it's after may have to tolerate 2 eight year olds...who are delightful (of course I would say that)...but may not be too good for the BG's...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> OOh really...never thought of that Stitch...will give it a go...I am in London on the 21st...going to pick up the kids...spending a week here with me for the Half term holiday...so could do before I pick them up...anywhere between 11am to 2:30pm...or after I have collected them around 5pm...of course if it's after may have to tolerate 2 eight year olds...who are delightful (of course I would say that)...but may not be too good for the BG's...



Dont like ketchup, only like brown sauce in a sausage sarnie. 21st is good for me, between 11 and 2.30 will be better for me, as I normally escape work and london by 3pm!


----------



## Carolg

Jonsi said:


> I had some left over roast pork on Monday evening - I sliced it, covered it in diluted brown sauce and whacked in the Aga for 20 minutes. Mmmm ...lyfli!


Mmmm


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Dont like ketchup, only like brown sauce in a sausage sarnie. 21st is good for me, between 11 and 2.30 will be better for me, as I normally escape work and london by 3pm!


Lovely Stitch...see you then...then...


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Mayo or salad cream.


Got both...just to be sure...


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Are you sure it was the ketchup?


Hmmmmmm...maybe not...had it with some fish cakes and protein bread...


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Dont like ketchup, only like brown sauce in a sausage sarnie. 21st is good for me, between 11 and 2.30 will be better for me, as I normally escape work and london by 3pm!


Oh a spot of 'rocking horse'...one of my weaknesses...do miss it


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> I had some left over roast pork on Monday evening - I sliced it, covered it in diluted brown sauce and whacked in the Aga for 20 minutes. Mmmm ...lyfli!


Yes...please...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Hmmmmmm...maybe not...had it with some fish cakes and protein bread...



Possibly potatoe in the fish cakes and were they coated in bread crumbs?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I must admit, I've never considered the ketchup effect and I like a drop in tomato sauces. Think of the benefits of the lycopene!
> 
> A 6.8 for me and I'm just off for blood tests and an chest XRay. I'm sick of this totally unreliable body that keep letting me down. Hard to plan for anything


Feel for you Amigo...hope it's not too traumatic for you...I loathe blood tests...they never get any the first go...hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Feel for you Amigo...hope it's not too traumatic for you...I loathe blood tests...they never get any the first go...hope you are feeling better soon.



The plebbie woman was remarkably good today which makes a change. It's usually a scene from 'The Golden Shot' getting blood from me! Up a bit, down a bit...take fire!  (gawd, knowing that programme ages me! Lol)


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> The plebbie woman was remarkably good today which makes a change. It's usually a scene from 'The Golden Shot' getting blood from me! Up a bit, down a bit...take fire!  (gawd, knowing that programme ages me! Lol)


ooh...enough...can just feel it now...


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Possibly potatoe in the fish cakes and were they coated in bread crumbs?


What a plonker I am...yes...afraid to say they were...never thought of that...bugger.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> The plebbie woman was remarkably good today which makes a change. It's usually a scene from 'The Golden Shot' getting blood from me! Up a bit, down a bit...take fire!  (gawd, knowing that programme ages me! Lol)


Ah! The lovely Anne Aston and Bernie the Bolt!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I can only have brown sauce in a bacon sarnie. Otherwise, i can't stand it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Yuk. I only like ketchup on macaroni cheese, so the damage would be two or ten fold. Don't think brown sauce has much effect, but usually have it with turkey rashers and eggs or anything else I can think of.


Ketchup on macaroni cheese? You need help!


----------



## Bloden

mumpat888 said:


> Having fish and chip lunch with my sister tomorrow so not expecting any great numbers on Saturday !


Don't forget the ketchup, mumpat!

Morning all. 10.2 here - had a bit of a tapas spread last night at a very nice local bar (cured meats seem to be coated in dextrose and such like these days - how on earth am I meant to carb-count THAT?!!).

Hope things improve for you soon, Amigo.


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...back to a usual 9.1 this morning


----------



## Owen

Guten tag ich bien 6.7


----------



## khskel

Whoops a naughty 7.3 here


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.0 this morning.  I'm quite happy with than considering the result after my fish & chips & apple strudel last night (10.2!).


----------



## Owen

apple strudel 

Wo ist das


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a disappointing 9.0 this morning...


----------



## Bloden

Owen said:


> apple strudel
> 
> Wo ist das


Where is it? In Mark's gut I should think.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.1 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## mumpat888

Bloden said:


> Don't forget the ketchup, mumpat!
> 
> Morning all. 10.2 here - had a bit of a tapas spread last night at a very nice local bar (cured meats seem to be coated in dextrose and such like these days - how on earth am I meant to carb-count THAT?!!).
> 
> Hope things improve for you soon, Amigo.


Certainly won't forget the ketchup Bloden , love it ! Vinegar and dare I say it salt . Mmmm can't wait . My figures are thinking about it already - 6.4 this morning !


----------



## mumpat888

khskel said:


> Whoops a naughty 7.3 here


Been on the fish and chips too khskel ?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Feel totally drained this week. Im glad its friday and no boss in work, so an early day for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. Stitch I hope you feel better as the day goes on. 
6.2 today.


----------



## khskel

mumpat888 said:


> Been on the fish and chips too khskel ?


Fish and mushy peas due to a cock up on the catering front


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> apple strudel
> 
> Wo ist das


down his neck I would have thought. Do you mean 'Was ist das?'

_sorry Bloden ...hadn't seen your post_


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 for me and some good news from the Doc that I'm ok to go on my short break! Yippee! 

Have a good weekend everyone....I will be mostly drinking vodka!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 7.3 for me and some good news from the Doc that I'm ok to go on my short break! Yippee!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone....I will be mostly drinking vodka!


Enjoy your weekend Amigo


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> down his neck I would have thought. Do you mean 'Was ist das?'
> 
> _sorry Bloden ...hadn't seen your post_


No, it's a Bavarian thing


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Ketchup on macaroni cheese? You need help!


Vinegar is a better substitute- don't you dare peuck  Mark lol

Maybe we should start a thread "most disgusting food combinations"and another "most comforting food" ????


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Vinegar is a better substitute- don't you dare peuck  Mark lol
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread "most disgusting food combinations"and another "most comforting food" ????


Not even going to comment.  Oh, I just did.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Not even going to comment.  Oh, I just did.


Te he. Couldn't resist could ye, could ye


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.8 for me today. High yesterday due to stem ginger biscuits at costa. The second one shouted "eat me" so I had to oblige. One happy biscuit.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a very nice round 5 this morning, after a few days of oddly higher numbers


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 8.8 for me today. High yesterday due to stem ginger biscuits at costa. The second one shouted "eat me" so I had to oblige. One happy biscuit.



I find their caramel shortbread just as noisy and insistent Carol!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I find their caramel shortbread just as noisy and insistent Carol!


Mmmm, and the lemon tarts. Now there.s a mmm. Just found a 1 carb recipe for peanut butter fudge stuff. Might try that ? Hopefully could stop at 1 square


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 after working til 4am.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 7.3 for me and some good news from the Doc that I'm ok to go on my short break! Yippee!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone....I will be mostly drinking vodka!


Great news Amigo...in the midst of the vodka fest...could you squeeze in a large G & T for me...cheers.


----------



## mikeyB

I was 5.2 this morning, and my Libre told me that it had been more or less at that level all night. The word smug doesn't cover it.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Great news Amigo...in the midst of the vodka fest...could you squeeze in a large G & T for me...cheers.


Have a great weekend amigo


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Great news Amigo...in the midst of the vodka fest...could you squeeze in a large G & T for me...cheers.



I'll try to force one for you Bubbsie!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Have a great time, Amigo.  Honestly, I'm not jealous at all.


----------



## Jonsi

Carolg said:


> Mmmm, and the lemon tarts. Now there.s a mmm. Just found a 1 carb recipe for peanut butter fudge stuff. Might try that ? Hopefully could stop at 1 square


when you've tried it out can you please let us know if it was a success and then share it (the recipe not the fudge)

ta muchly


----------



## mumpat888

Carolg said:


> Mmmm, and the lemon tarts. Now there.s a mmm. Just found a 1 carb recipe for peanut butter fudge stuff. Might try that ? Hopefully could stop at 1 square


Please please put the recipe on here Carolg ! Love love love the costa lemon tarts mmm


----------



## mumpat888

mumpat888 said:


> Please please put the recipe on here Carolg ! Love love love the costa lemon tarts mmm


The recipe for peanut butter fudge stuff I mean !


----------



## Carolg

It's on sugar free mom site. Lots of others as well


----------



## Owen

Come on wake up everybody, 4.8 today


----------



## Carolg

Yawn. Beat you, been awake for an hour, dragged myself up for cup of camomile tea with the hope of zzz. I can add a 10+ to your figure, serves me right as out last night and made especially bad choice. Am suprised that levels have not come down more though


----------



## AngelaY9847

7.8 for me. I too made a bad choice last night when I went out for a curry, but then I have spent most of this week on the verge of a mini meltdown, so I just gave the D a great big middle finger! However, I was only 4.1 before I went out! I'll be good today.


----------



## Carolg

AngelaY9847 said:


> 7.8 for me. I too made a bad choice last night when I went out for a curry, but then I have spent most of this week on the verge of a mini meltdown, so I just gave the D a great big middle finger! However, I was only 4.1 before I went out! I'll be good today.


Think there must be something in the air- oh gosh ...I feel a song coming on. I had a 3.6 yesterday, so ups and downs for me.. yep the middle finger Is a good response to the big D. Another song coming along, this time from Oliver.... I'm reviewing the situation.....


----------



## AngelaY9847

I think that's the first time I've gone on  a rebellion. I flippin' enjoyed it too.


----------



## Owen

Sir





Carolg said:


> Yawn. Beat you, been awake for an hour, dragged myself up for cup of camomile tea with the hope of zzz. I can add a 10+ to your figure, serves me right as out last night and made especially bad choice. Am suprised that levels have not come down more though


Sorry to be a killjoy, but on shift all night so you didn't beat me


----------



## AJLang

11.5 for me but I'm not too worried out the moment because I am purposely running night time levels higher for a little while after a week of being woken up by 2.7's that needed at least 30g of carbs each time.  I would rather run higher for a little while to try to protect the hypo awareness that I still have (touch wood) after 45 years of diabetes.


----------



## Owen

AJLang said:


> 11.5 for me but I'm not too worried out the moment because I am purposely running night time levels higher for a little while after a week of being woken up by 2.7's that needed at least 30g of carbs each time.  I would rather run higher for a little while to try to protect the hypo awareness that I still have (touch wood) after 45 years of diabetes.


Good decision


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Owen.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.1 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...8.5 for me...those morning numbers are creeping up


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning! A rather magical 5.1 for me today. Must get on with that bloody tax return this weekend.


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...8.5 for me...those morning numbers are creeping up


Try a handful of nuts before you go to bed


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Still no consistency in my waking figures with a 7.3 today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , a very surprising 5.4 for me today even after my fish and chips yesterday . Must have been the brisk walk along the seafront after that did the trick


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 7.8 at bedtime only to be replaced by a 9.8 on waking... Go figure?? 
Some great numbers this morning peeps...liking your inner rebel @AngelaY9847


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Try a handful of nuts before you go to bed


If only this were the pub...


----------



## Robin

Budge up, Mumpat, 5.4 for me too. Ooh, fish and chips and a seafront. Sounds lovely.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning 5.0


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Try a handful of nuts before you go to bed


Thanks Owen...will definitely try that...


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> If only this were the pub...


Steady


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. feeling yucky today and a not so nice 7.3


----------



## Jonsi

Hope you feel better soon Ljc


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 here
Enjoyed a lovely lay in. First time for ages!


----------



## Carolg

Proper morning waking . 10.1 for me. Rainy and yuckie day here


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> down his neck I would have thought. Do you mean 'Was ist das?'
> 
> _sorry Bloden ...hadn't seen your post_


Dim prob, Jonsi. Great minds, and all that...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Jonsi. Well 8.3 today , bedtime was 8.2. I'll be glad when these antibiotics kick in.


----------



## Owen

Howdy doodie a 6 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...8.9...yuk!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.9 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.7 here - eek! I'm amazed at how quickly my Lantus needs have changed this week - mind you, it's been "four seasons in one week" here! 

Enjoy your break, Amigo.


----------



## khskel

6.1 despite a sore throat and streaming nose


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 5.8  pouring with rain  Heyho . Get back under the covers till you feel better khskel , hopefully soon .


----------



## Stitch147

Budge up Bubbsie, can I share your step? 8.9 for me today. Off to a lunchtime charity bbq today, at least there will be a big barn where we're going.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Budge up Bubbsie, can I share your step? 8.9 for me today. Off to a lunchtime charity bbq today, at least there will be a big barn where we're going.


Why not Stitch...I'm just budging over...there...comfy?


----------



## Robin

5.0 here. (There! I've been brazen and not disguised it!) Chucking it down with rain here.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me today. Well deserved though, that's it, had enough of self destruct and need a plan


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me today. Well deserved though, that's it, had enough of self destruct and need a plan


Thought I had one...but plan A not working...need a plan B.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 5.7 for me. Forgot to bring the washing in last night & it's persisting it down out there.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 on this rainy day.


----------



## Carolg

Dreeck day here, but no rain yet


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Greyhound Gal said:


> 6.9 today


6.9 for me as well this grey Sunday morning 
Have a lovely day all x


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.5 this morning


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb (what's left of it). Had a rare Sunday lie in and didn't get out of bed until 10:30! It was a *7.9* for moi!  Bacon and eggs for late breakfast so no lunch.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Mini-Vicki said:


> 6.9 for me as well this grey Sunday morning
> Have a lovely day all x


Move along a bit, you two - 6.9 for me as well after a long hypo before bed, which I suspect came back in the night as I have a lovely migraine this morning


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb (what's left of it). Had a rare Sunday lie in and didn't get out of bed until 10:30! It was a *7.9* for moi!  Bacon and eggs for late breakfast so no lunch.


I prescribe regular lying's to improve your blood sugars


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, early rise for me - 5.7


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A nasty 10.1 today. 
Dear BGs ,  Thankyou for warning me the other day that I'm not well, but their is really no need to keep on telling me. After all Didn't I take us to that nice GP on Friday who gave us some pills to make us better , so please try to calm yourself, there is honestly no need to keep shouting at me, we will be feeling better soon. 
Love ljc.


----------



## Owen

6.2 today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Wait for it... 
.
.
6.7 for me 10 minutes ago!! Woot!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning... a relieving 7.4 this morning...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

After a few mornings in the 6's, I'm back in the 7's at 7.9


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... Wait for it...
> .
> .
> 6.7 for me 10 minutes ago!! Woot!


Get in boyo, tidy.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. A great 7.1 for me and a not so great back to work after week holiday


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A nasty 10.1 today.
> Dear BGs ,  Thankyou for warning me the other day that I'm not well, but their is really no need to keep on telling me. After all Didn't I take us to that nice GP on Friday who gave us some pills to make us better , so please try to calm yourself, there is honestly no need to keep shouting at me, we will be feeling better soon.
> Love ljc.


Fingers crossed Ljc...


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.3 today  happy


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.3 today  happy


Not surprised you're happy...great number!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you Jonsi on 6.7!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.4 here. Confused, it's a lovely bright morning, but I can see the full moon over in the West. Should I beware of werewolves when I go shopping?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Week off and a 5.8 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 6.6 here and very misty outside.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here. Confused, it's a lovely bright morning, but I can see the full moon over in the West. Should I beware of werewolves when I go shopping?


Yes keep an 'eye out for them...will make a change from Killer Clowns!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Happy Monday everyone. I'm a nice 5.9 today! Ache all over from going back to the gym yesterday. First time since June! Was also the first time since being on insulin so was super cautious.

Anyway, day off uni to work on my dissertation. Think I might hide under my duvet for a few more hours first!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Happy Monday everyone. I'm a nice 5.9 today! Ache all over from going back to the gym yesterday. First time since June! Was also the first time since being on insulin so was super cautious.
> 
> Anyway, day off uni to work on my dissertation. Think I might hide under my duvet for a few more hours first!


Ah, excellent waking number Rosie, so good to see!  And good to hear that you got through the gym session with only a few aches!  Hope your day goes well


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Ah, excellent waking number Rosie, so good to see!  And good to hear that you got through the gym session with only a few aches!  Hope your day goes well



It's amazing all these low numbers!  I forgot I went to the gym yesterday and sprung out of bed and almost fell over I was that stiff!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Happy Monday everyone. I'm a nice 5.9 today! Ache all over from going back to the gym yesterday. First time since June! Was also the first time since being on insulin so was super cautious.
> 
> Anyway, day off uni to work on my dissertation. Think I might hide under my duvet for a few more hours first!


Blimey Rosie...great numbers seeing you have a dissertation to do...hated doing my dissertation...stress...stress...stress...good luck...not quite brave enough to go to the gym just yet!...good work on both fronts.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Brilliant to see you getting such good numbers, Rosie, after so long 

7.6 for me this morning, and I am not happy about it!  I really need to get this wretched Lantus sorted.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all 7.6 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

And my roller coaster continues. 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... if this was Strictly I'd be chuffed with a 10 from Len, sadly, this isn't strictly  I blame 4 little potatoes and a piece of bread which I ate for tea.


----------



## Owen

Morning all y'all 5.8 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.1 here - typical! It's annual review day today, so I'm bound to be high. Excited to see Dr Booty Wooty or anxious to get it over with? Who cares - I'll be high all morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a not surprising 8.3 this morning...cough medicine just before bed...YUK.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.8 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.6 for me


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Rosie...great numbers seeing you have a dissertation to do...hated doing my dissertation...stress...stress...stress...good luck...not quite brave enough to go to the gym just yet!...good work on both fronts.



I've been permanently stressed for 3 years now lol! There are odd days where I don't feel stressed... Then I get stressed that im sure there's something to be stressed about! I need a holiday 



Morning everyone, Im a 10.3 today. I just can't seem to get my basal right. I stay flat throughout the day but at night it's like everything goes to s***! Either waking high or low


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here - typical! It's annual review day today, so I'm bound to be high. Excited to see Dr Booty Wooty or anxious to get it over with? Who cares - I'll be high all morning.


Hope it goes well!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you GG on 6.9. 
Good luck today Bloden. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here - typical! It's annual review day today, so I'm bound to be high. Excited to see Dr Booty Wooty or anxious to get it over with? Who cares - I'll be high all morning.


8.3 here. Not bad considering I had one of 'those' evenings yesterday when I ricocheted from 14.6 at 6pm, to 2.6 at 7.30, and 18.1 at bedtime! No, me neither ( apart from the obvious overcorrections)

Good luck today, Bloden, give Dr Boots a boot from me.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6.7 this morn Eek , that'll teach me to have a "teatime rebellion" !


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been permanently stressed for 3 years now lol! There are odd days where I don't feel stressed... Then I get stressed that im sure there's something to be stressed about! I need a holiday
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, Im a 10.3 today. I just can't seem to get my basal right. I stay flat throughout the day but at night it's like everything goes to s***! Either waking high or low





Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here - typical! It's annual review day today, so I'm bound to be high. Excited to see Dr Booty Wooty or anxious to get it over with? Who cares - I'll be high all morning.


Fingers crossed Bloden...


----------



## Carolg

good morning. Awake and brain switched on at 0430. Feeling hungry and BG 8.8. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning from a damp and miserable Cheshire. 7.5 and a very slight headache this morning.


----------



## Owen

Happy Mittwoch 6.2 this morning


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning from a damp and miserable Cheshire. 7.5 and a very slight headache this morning.


Is Cheshire ever not damp and miserable. Hope the headache clears


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.9 today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...just slightly lower than 7.1 and slightly higher than 6.9 for me. (back to Len's _Strictly_ scores again)


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb...just slightly lower than 7.1 and slightly higher than 6.9 for me. (back to Len's _Strictly_ scores again)


Tidy Bruno


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 6.9 today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6. for me today . Have a good day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Owen said:


> Is Cheshire ever not damp and miserable. Hope the headache clears


This from a welshman....


----------



## Rosiecarmel

8.2 this morning after 5.0 before bed and a 4.5 at 2am???


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Could be an intresting day at work. I'm in front of some of the company directors at 10 oclock to see if they support a rule change that I am trying to get through.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A post carvery 5.3 for me. I think a full english is on the cards to set me up for the Harry Potter studio tour. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.

Thanks for all your best wishes yesterday.   Ol' Dr Booty-snoots was in a good mood cos my A1c is down (from 8.1 last April) to 7.8 - not much of a dip, I know, but I'm heading in the right direction at last! And to celebrate, my body decided to go into insulin resistance overdrive and I spent the rest of the day hovering at around 17, despite my best attempts, bleurrrghch.

La Doctora Botas had to have a go about something tho (it's her job!!) - 6 finger pricks a day are too many IHerHO...but, but, but...how can I adjust my doses, drive safely, be safe overnight, exercise safely, etc etc etc on less than 6 finger pricks a day? Answers on a postcard plz.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Could be an intresting day at work. I'm in front of some of the company directors at 10 oclock to see if they support a rule change that I am trying to get through.


Good luck!


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Could be an intresting day at work. I'm in front of some of the company directors at 10 oclock to see if they support a rule change that I am trying to get through.


Good luck Stitch ...what happens if they don't agree with you?


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Good luck Stitch ...what happens if they don't agree with you?



It actually makes my life easier as it means the project just gets shelved and I dont have to go to the unions with it!!! If they agree with it the fun starts as its the unions after that!!!


----------



## Jonsi

...and what's wrong with Unions? Proper Unions aren't all about bashing the company at any opportunity (can you tell that I was in TSSA for 21 years?) ...probably for another thread


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> This from a welshman....


Half blood


----------



## AJLang

good morning. 5.4 before last night's dinner and 5.7 when I woke up this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.5 this morning...went mad last night...whole bag of crisps...so not a bad result for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Could be an intresting day at work. I'm in front of some of the company directors at 10 oclock to see if they support a rule change that I am trying to get through.


Good luck Stitch


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> ...and what's wrong with Unions? Proper Unions aren't all about bashing the company at any opportunity (can you tell that I was in TSSA for 21 years?) ...probably for another thread



Haha!!! I work for Transport for London and am a TSSA member myself. None of the unions will like the change that I want to make to a 50 year old rule!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Good luck Stitch ...what happens if they don't agree with you?



Well....... they approved my rule change!


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> Well....... they approved my rule change!


Next headline "Tube Workers Vote to Strike".


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Well....... they approved my rule change!



Good for you girl! It wasn't that rule that female diabetics should have every Monday off was it?  

I'm back on the grid after my jaunt and not surprisingly 7.4 after a very long and much needed sleep in. Levels stayed steady whilst I was there but largely due to enormous amount of walking. However I was aware that I have the burning feet syndrome which isn't good!


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Well....... they approved my rule change!


are you going to let us know what it was ? (PM me if you think it would bore others)


----------



## Amigo

Ooo better keep it under your hat for confidentiality reasons Stitch especially as there are other parties to be consulted.


----------



## Robin

Morning oops, afternoon all. Just catching up after taking the car in for a service, taking daughter to work because of car being in, food shopping and errands on the way back etc. Did pull into a layby overlooking the Evenlode valley to drink my free Waitrose coffee on the way back. Beautiful morning, clear views, Autumn colours, gorgeous!
Was 7.3 this morning after unexplained spikes again yesterday evening. Somethings going on, I feel slightly limp, and I've got a mahussive cold sore, sure sign of immune system having a fit of the vapours. Reaction to flu jab perhaps? (had it 10 days ago, thought it would have done anything it was going to by now.)
Glad you survived Dr. Boots, Bloden, you can now ignore her and carry on as normal.


----------



## Hazel

5.9 this morning


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Rosiecarmel said:


> 8.2 this morning after 5.0 before bed and a 4.5 at 2am???



That sounds quite normal, Rosie - I think sometimes if your bgl goes a bit low at night your liver thinks "eek" and starts to churn out glucose so you end up with a high morning reading instead of a low one.

Didn't work for me today though - 2.4 this morning  - and I have annual appointment with diabetes consultant this afternoon.  Altogether now:  "have fewer hypos".  Although as I'm going to be trying to get him to prescribe me Tresiba instead of Lantus, and also add a Glucagon injection kit to my prescription, maybe this will help.


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> ne.
> 
> Didn't work for me today though - 2.4 this morning  - and I have annual appointment with diabetes consultant this afternoon.  Altogether now:  "have fewer hypos".  Although as I'm going to be trying to get him to prescribe me Tresiba instead of Lantus, and also add a Glucagon injection kit to my prescription, maybe this will help.


Good luck this afternoon, Juliet.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope all goes well with your appointment Juliet


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Thank you both 

Went well, and I'm getting both the things I asked for  - I've posted more about it on this thread


----------



## Owen

Good morning 6.7 and shaking off the sniffles


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 4.9


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - 4.9


Wow Hazel, you are doing so well! Well done!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Wow Hazel, you are doing so well! Well done!




Thanks Alan - Lantus more than halved since Birmingham, as is Novorapid.   If numbers are low tomorrow, will drop Lantus again.

Consultant said he wanted Lantus down to 40-45.    So far it is down to 38, just about tje lowest I have ever had.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! 6.4 today. Must be something to do with the two eclairs I had last night, though l was only 6.9 after them.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 7.7 over here


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 7.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 15.3 and I have no idea why.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.5 for me...despite having to scoff cough 'sweets' last night...not bad for me.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.0 for me, really good after being to the eastern buffet last night


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Glad you survived Dr. Boots, Bloden, you can now ignore her and carry on as normal.


You know me too well, Robin!

Morning all. 8.3 here. Here we go - it's the autumn BG roller coaster! Anyone fancy joining me on this ride? No, I thought not!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
I blame the desperate battle yesterday to not eat some proper cadburys chocolate and a few other naughtiest. Afraid I lost! 
Also painful foot means I haven't been able to do extra walking for a couple of days.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.8 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here. Got to the stage where I'm thinking I should have put basal up three days ago, but if I do it now, I'll just meet myself coming down again!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 for me. The joys of the M1 beckon.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.2 for me today . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Amigo

A must do better 7.2 this morning. Seems to be a few higher numbers at the moment on the site. Maybe it's a seasonal thing


----------



## Lindarose

I think you're right Amigo. The change from lovely warm days to colder weather really does hit some of us hard. You've got same reading as me today.  Where are those 6's!


----------



## mumpat888

Perhaps we are all laying off the salads and eating more warming foods ie more carbs ? Maybe ? Just a thought , we won't know until next spring when we are all back to salads for more meals . I may be wrong though .


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Bloden said:


> Here we go - it's the autumn BG roller coaster! Anyone fancy joining me on this ride? No, I thought not!



Already on it, Bloden, only I seem to be going down while everyone else is going up!   Perhaps I _should_ eat more warming foods!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone, 4.4 this morning.

Think I need to reduce Lantus, again


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hi everyone, 4.4 this morning.
> 
> Think I need to reduce Lantus, again


It looks like it Hazel!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone


Hazel said:


> Hi everyone, 4.4 this morning.
> 
> Think I need to reduce Lantus, again


It sure keeps us on our toes. 

I'm on the up again  8.7


----------



## Owen

Dzień dobry 6.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.2 for this morning...would love to get a 6 on waking...next week?


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 6.2 , I seem to be hovering around this figure a lot , quite liked being in the 5s though , heyho


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a horrible 11.8 this morning. All down to Chinese food last night (we have a take-away about once a month and last night was it) - Mrs J and I share a portion of chicken fried rice and chips so it's not excessive, just too many Carbs for me.


----------



## mumpat888

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb...a horrible 11.8 this morning. All down to Chinese food last night (we have a take-away about once a month and last night was it) - Mrs J and I share a portion of chicken fried rice and chips so it's not excessive, just too many Carbs for me.


A treat once a month is fine surely Jonsi , otherwise you might go stir-fry crazy ! Sorry couldn't resist !


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb...a horrible 11.8 this morning. All down to Chinese food last night (we have a take-away about once a month and last night was it) - Mrs J and I share a portion of chicken fried rice and chips so it's not excessive, just too many Carbs for me.


I blame the Chinese fur everything


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It sure keeps us on our toes.
> 
> I'm on the up again  8.7


And I'm going down again (please, no pun intended) at 6.3 following mild hypo yesterday evening after archery.


----------



## Carolg

6.4 this morning. Good morning for a happy Friday


----------



## Robin

Morning all, back to normal with a much more respectable 5.8 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Its finally friday!!! 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Can l join in with these slightly elevated figures? 6.3 for me but l do have a sore throat. Coming down with something, me thinks.  Oh, & got DSN appt in 40 mins time. We will be talking cholesterol & i'll get the break down figures.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> Can l join in with these slightly elevated figures? 6.3 for me but l do have a sore throat. Coming down with something, me thinks.  Oh, & got DSN appt in 40 mins time. We will be talking cholesterol & i'll get the break down figures.


Grab a spot on the step. No worries about your cold as I still have the remnants of mine.


----------



## mikeyB

I've been gradually lowering my Lantus. 5.1 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm afraid it's a 7.0 today.


----------



## AJLang

14.3  Gastroparesis is getting the better of me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

3.2mmols on waking now at 5.6mmols


----------



## Amigo

Morning all! I've woken feeling like I've been hit by a bus that reversed back over me  The joints need oiling.

Haven't tested yet but reckon from the 'piddlemeter' estimate, it won't be a low one 

Must try harder...chocolate fingers indeed!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Morning all! I've woken feeling like I've been hit by a bus that reversed back over me  The joints need oiling.
> 
> Haven't tested yet but reckon from the 'piddlemeter' estimate, it won't be a low one
> 
> Must try harder...chocolate fingers indeed!


Mmmmmmmm........chocolate fingers (drooool).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me. Need coffee to kickstart the day.


----------



## Amigo

It's a predictable 7.3


----------



## Owen

Happy weekend and a six today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Diabeticliberty

3.2mmols for lil ole moi. Bring on the breakfast baby


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  Slightly less than 6.1 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early start...7.5 for me...shouldn't have eaten those Brazil nuts last night...maybe a 6 tomorrow?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start...7.5 for me...shouldn't have eaten those Brazil nuts last night...maybe a 6 tomorrow?


Brazil nuts...that's amateur binging Bubbsie!  Last night I gave in to a terrible craving for sugar which I've been fighting for several days.  I opened some condensed milk and ate half of it straight from the tin.  Utterlly disgusting, self destructive and just wrong, wrong, wrong.  I was expecting the worst when I tested this morning, but by a fluke I seem to have got away with it.  5.7 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Brazil nuts...that's amateur binging Bubbsie!  Last night I gave in to a terrible craving for sugar which I've been fighting for several days.  I opened some condensed milk and ate half of it straight from the tin.  Utterlly disgusting, self destructive and just wrong, wrong, wrong.  I was expecting the worst when I tested this morning, but by a fluke I seem to have got away with it.  5.7 for me.


OMG...condensed milk...wrong on so many levels...had lunch with Stitch yesterday...when the bill arrived...we were presented with choccie biscuits...left them on the plate...as evidenced below...I am indeed an amateur.


----------



## mumpat888

Marsbartoastie said:


> Brazil nuts...that's amateur binging Bubbsie!  Last night I gave in to a terrible craving for sugar which I've been fighting for several days.  I opened some condensed milk and ate half of it straight from the tin.  Utterlly disgusting, self destructive and just wrong, wrong, wrong.  I was expecting the worst when I tested this morning, but by a fluke I seem to have got away with it.  5.7 for me.


Wow is that ever a fluke Mars , I am in awe - dare not even buy condensed milk ! I would eat the whole tin ! 5.9 for me today . Good weekend everyone


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Back to the 7's today with a 7.5. Never did like roller coasters even as a child..


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.5 here. I knew if I upped my basal I'd meet myself on the way down.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A lovely 6.9 before bed last night... and it hung around until this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A close to the edge 6.8 for me. Have a good weekend .


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm really happy with my 6.5 this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A more acceptable 5.8 for me.  It's funny, the last 3 days, 2hrs after food, I have been 6.9, whatever I eat.


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, not happy - 6.7


----------



## Amigo

On the 7.1 step with Linda this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Happy to have your company Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Oh dear, not happy - 6.7


Just a blip Hazel!  Did you lower your lantus yesterday?


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start...7.5 for me...shouldn't have eaten those Brazil nuts last night...maybe a 6 tomorrow?


In the scheme of things and you being still relatively new to this, not bad A for effort C+ attainment.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone from drizzling leven. 8.3 for me, quite pleased as out for meal with friends last night and a few wines. Flu jag this morning and not even nippy


----------



## Carolg

mumpat888 said:


> Wow is that ever a fluke Mars , I am in awe - dare not even buy condensed milk ! I would eat the whole tin ! 5.9 for me today . Good weekend everyone


I would buy the caramel one and make it into banoffee pie, slobber slobber. Friends here for weekend so being good and will make fruit salad. Mmm not the same ring to it


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Argh! Thursday I was 10.8 on waking, yesterday I was 3.7 and today I'm 8.1


What is happening over night


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Just a blip Hazel!  Did you lower your lantus yesterday?




By 5 units, maybe too much, but I will stick with it for now


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Argh! Thursday I was 10.8 on waking, yesterday I was 3.7 and today I'm 8.1
> 
> 
> What is happening over night



I dunno, Rosie, but welcome to my world!


----------



## Owen

Good day, a 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Good day, a 5.2 for me this morning


House Special!  Congratulations! 

5.7 for me


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Had a slice of bread last night because I was  4.2 before bed.
12.2 this morning


----------



## mumpat888

Bit strange Ljc , wonder why  5.5 for me . Have a good day all


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a pleasing 6.4 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm fed up with this now. 7.7 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...went to bed 6.5...woke up...7.5...tried again...9.1...tried again 8.2...gave up then


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...went to bed 6.5...woke up...7.5...tried again...9.1...tried again 8.2...gave up then


Don't try so hard, then they will start coming down.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm fed up with this now. 7.7 this morning.



Hey poochie, 7.7 ain't bad. Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Diabeticliberty

3.9 for me this morning and a whole heap of dehydration from drinking waaaaaayyyyyy too much last night. Good day my diabetic chums. I am away back to bed


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. It's chilly this morning. 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Move over, Northie. 5.7 for me too.


----------



## Amigo

A Kooky irking, chubby, round, stand alone, Billy no mates, 7 for me this morn!


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> A Kooky irking, chubby, round, stand alone, Billy no mates, 7 for me this morn!


Why does KC get irked?


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Why does KC get irked?



Round numbers Owen


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Round numbers Owen


Why?


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Why?



Kooky...why? Lol


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> Kooky...why? Lol


I was trying to avoid asking the question directly hence KC abbreviation, oh to hell with it @KookyCat, why do you not like round numbers


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> I was trying to avoid asking the question directly hence KC abbreviation, oh to hell with it @KookyCat, why do you not like round numbers



The concerning thing is I understand Kooky's aversion!  Lol


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a not unexpected 9.3 for me this morning (had half a piece of homemade coffee and walnut cake last evening while watching Strictly )


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> @KookyCat, why do you not like round numbers


I'm round (ish), I have numbers.... What's not to like??


----------



## mikeyB

I was 3.7 this morning. I woke in the night with 3.2, had a couple of jelly babies, got up to 5.2. My !ibre shows that little trip to 5.2, then a slow decline to 3.7. (Confirmed with fingerprick). It's the Lantus that's doing that, and I'd lowered it by another two points yesterday. What's going on? Mind you, I often think that


----------



## Carolg

Forgot to test, but funny evening. Had flu jab in morning and upset tum in evening and really tired etc. Had some breakfast this morning then 7.3 about an hour later. 
Have a lovely Sunday everyone, I'm planning on continuing to be a lazy slob !!!


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I was 3.7 this morning. I woke in the night with 3.2, had a couple of jelly babies, got up to 5.2. My !ibre shows that little trip to 5.2, then a slow decline to 3.7. (Confirmed with fingerprick). It's the Lantus that's doing that, and I'd lowered it by another two points yesterday. What's going on? Mind you, I often think that


Is it the lantus, or is it your liver not living up to lantus expectations and releasing less glucose for some unknown reason? Illustrates very well just how crude a solution once/twice a day basal is compared to a fully responsive pancreas


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, well I'm on the list for a pump now, so I'll just hack it till then My liver, unlike several of my internal organs, is in perfect working order, though it might not be when the large stone in the pancreatic duct blocks the sphincter of oddi. Come back when you turn yellow, the pancreas specialist said


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, well I'm on the list for a pump now, so I'll just hack it till then My liver, unlike several of my internal organs, is in perfect working order, though it might not be when the large stone in the pancreatic duct blocks the sphincter of oddi. Come back when you turn yellow, the pancreas specialist said



I remember the pain of the stone stuck in the bile duct Mike (I know the sphincter of Oddi is different to the common bile duct), before they whipped out my gall bladder. Absolutely horrendous pain!  Is it post-cholecystectomy syndrome you have? I know you suffer with pancreatitis and having had episodes before the op, I can attest to it being one of the most excruciating pains imaginable. It's nasty nasty!


----------



## mikeyB

No, I haven't had a cholecystectomy. It's just the calcification in the pancreas that's been going on without my knowledge. That stone may never move, but if it does I'm all too aware of the pain I would get, and you know what men are like with pain. Mind you, at least I'll get a go at some hefty opiates


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.9 this morning...yuk.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb  ... It's an 8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Diabeticliberty

4.1mmils for lil ole me after an extended period of luvverly shuteye.  Buenos dios to you all


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A thats more like it 5.3 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Dreadful 8.0 for me. Highest waking figure for over 3 weeks, and for no apparent reason.


----------



## Carolg

8.3 this morning. Busy Monday ahead


----------



## Robin

4.2 here. and that's after thinking I'd overtreated a hypo (2.6) at 2.30 am. Had decided not to reduce basal after I raised it last week, because I usually do have to put it up for the winter - but after hypos two nights running, obviously not time yet!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.3 today and the Gastroparesis is really having fun at my expense.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 for me . Have a good week everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm starting the week with a 7.0.


----------



## Owen

Late on parade today with a 6.8


----------



## Ibby

6 before a really good low carb tea didn't have supper and woke at 7.7 ☹️


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Woke up today with a sparkling 5.1, which is really pleasing after yesterday's adventures in hypoland


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Woke up today with a sparkling 5.1, which is really pleasing after yesterday's adventures in hypoland




Glad you're better than yesterday. You seemed a little bit wayward in diabetic terms. In every other term you always seem wayward


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.8 for me today. A bit later than normal posting as I had a Dr's appointment (see seperate thread once ive done it!)


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. Need to get these morning levels back in the 6's


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. I cancelled my shift last night so I could go to the docs today. He's put me on penicillin for tonsillitis which explains the pain I've been having. Trust me to have tonsillitis AND a dodgy wisdom tooth at the same time. I've rang my agency and said I won't be working for the next week but I'm at uni anyway so I'll still go to uni. 

I'm 10.1 but I'm writing off all my recent tests since the infection will be making them much higher.


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me. Need to get these morning levels back in the 6's


6.9 *IS *in the 6's!! Admittedly it's at the high end of the range but it is definitely there...


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> 6.9 *IS *in the 6's!! Admittedly it's at the high end of the range but it is definitely there...



Oh I know Jonsi! I should have said 'I need to KEEP my levels in the 6's' rather than GET


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> Oh I know Jonsi! I should have said 'I need to KEEP my levels in the 6's' rather than GET


OK ...I let you off detention and lines this once ...but don't let it happen again or there'll be ructions


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> OK ...I let you off detention and lines this once ...but don't let it happen again or there'll be ructions



Oh thank you graciously for your understanding Jonsi!  Looks like they've been serving those 'pinickity sarnies' at the Bar Barmy again!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

9.6 this morning  - where did that come from?!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, 6.2 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a slightly better 7.0 for me this morning...


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's an 8.2 from me


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.2


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bonjour mes amis a plump little 4.0mmols for me this most excellent Tuesday morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - 5.2


House special! Congratulations @Hazel  Looks like it was a good move lowering that lantus!


----------



## Northerner

Diabeticliberty said:


> Bonjour mes amis a plump little 4.0mmols for me this most excellent Tuesday morning


I've noticed you always seem to wake right on the edge, have you ever looked at your meter to see what your 30-day average is? My concern would be that there's a possibility that your levels are going hypo earlier in the night - although I am reluctant to ask what the Libre is showing...


----------



## khskel

A that'll do nicely 5.4 for me. I hope Tuesday treats everyone kindly.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hmmmmmmmm funny you should say that. I've been looking at Libre night traces which show me flat lining at around 3.5mmols. The thing is though I never really drop below this and any after dark hypo's tend to occur pre 2.30am when my soluble dose has just peaked. I will then just hover around 3mmols and 4.5mmols which in fairness really suits me. Early morning hypo's don't tend to trouble me and if they do its normally an hour after waking when I have overslept, taken insulin rushed into work and then put my head through my computer screen as I am confused and talking utter dross again


----------



## Owen

Not so sharp 7.5 today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 10.1 for me- down to toast n peanut butter before bed


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone , 5.5 for me today , have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

And it's a 7.4 for me. I'm going to speak to DSN on Friday about my waking readings as they are all over the place and often higher than I'd like. I just want them in the 6's - is that really too much to ask . Doesn't seem to matter what I go to bed on.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.3 here! After the third 2 am hypo on the trot, which I obv overtreated. (Lowered basal yesterday, just waiting for Mr. Lantus to catch up with the idea.)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here. It's rain all over Spain except in the north west (that's me!) - hope the weather-lady's right.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.1 for me today. But like my Dr says, dont worry about it! (yeah right, easy for him to say!)


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.4 today. 
Seeing diabetic nurse today for check as haven't seen her for well over a year and want to ask about my feet. 
Seems there's a few of us having appts today! Good luck all


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you khskel on the 'that'll do nicely' 5.4 step if I may 

Does anyone know the whereabouts of the DF as there was a great big hairy spider waiting for me in the kitchen this morning and I'm sure she's involved..


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.1 for me today. But like my Dr says, dont worry about it! (yeah right, easy for him to say!)



What he means Stitch is you've exceeded the extent of his knowledge!

Imagine saying your b/p reading was consistently high on a morning and a GP saying, 'oh well don't test then!'

Makes me mad for you!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Beautiful frosty autumn morning up here in the wilds. And 4.4 to welcome the day


----------



## Amigo

Back on the same step with you Linda with a 6.4! 

Hope your appointment goes well. I've got physio


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> House special! Congratulations @Hazel  Looks like it was a good move lowering that lantus!


Budge up, @Hazel, I'm joining you on the 5.2 step, after an odd day yesterday


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Back on the same step with you Linda with a 6.4!
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well. I've got physio


Good luck with the physio Amigo.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buongiorno miei piccoli raggi di sole this morning for me is, wait for it, wait for it 3.6mmols may you all have a most splendid Wednesday


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Buongiorno miei piccoli raggi di sole this morning for me is, wait for it, wait for it 3.6mmols may you all have a most splendid Wednesday


Prego, and for piccolo me 5.7 after a silly evening playing don't spot the hypo, but really pleased that I did not panic and over correct


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen Goal I hope that you are OK this morning. Over correcting is something that I personally find difficult to avoid sometimes. I am glad that you managed to avoid the bear trap


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Owen Goal I hope that you are OK this morning. Over correcting is something that I personally find difficult to avoid sometimes. I am glad that you managed to avoid the bear trap


Yes thanks, I was super pleased that I did not panic, slightly worried didn't see it coming.


----------



## Ljc

Owen Hope your not feeling too bad this morning. 
6.6 today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... Another 8.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Wow, beat Northie this morning! 7.5 for me after going to bed on 6.7. Must be some DP going on. Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...bedtime last night 6.4...this morning 7.5


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back to earth with a 6.7 after an evening when the levels would not stop rising.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Room on the step with me Bubbsie


----------



## Hazel

Hmm 6.5


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here - can't wait for the clocks to change on Sunday cos then I'll have a solid reason for my BGs being all over the shop!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hazel said:


> Hmm 6.5


Hazel, I'll swap you your 6.5 for my 7.5 and a pepperoni. Who atya say?


----------



## Hazel

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hazel, I'll swap you your 6.5 for my 7.5 and a pepperoni. Who atya say?




Ah, that would be a no.    My numbers are strangely up this morning, bother


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 for me this morn . Have a good day all


----------



## mumpat888

Hazel said:


> Ah, that would be a no.    My numbers are strangely up this morning, bother


Have a check back to what you ate yesterday compared to days in the "5"s . Some things surprisingly affect your levels more than others or maybe its a little DP .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone and happy hump day! a 9.6 for me this morning. Im gonna give the diabetic clinic at my local hospital a ring today and see what they say about things.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, maybe I didn't need to lower basal again..... this one is going to run and run....


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'm 6.3 today.

Off to the foot ulcer clinic as the little blighter is still hanging on 6 months later  I'll give it 30 seconds after arriving before a local Poirot says " have you hurt your leg"? Well spotted, it's in a great big plaster cast  I must remain calm at all times.....


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'm 6.3 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic as the little blighter is still hanging on 6 months later  I'll give it 30 seconds after arriving before a local Poirot says " have you hurt your leg"? Well spotted, it's in a great big plaster cast  I must remain calm at all times.....


I hope the ulcer has decided 6 months is long enough and it's time to move on  Try to avoid hitting Poirots, and good luck!


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone and happy hump day! a 9.6 for me this morning. Im gonna give the diabetic clinic at my local hospital a ring today and see what they say about things.


Good luck Stitch


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'm 6.3 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic as the little blighter is still hanging on 6 months later  I'll give it 30 seconds after arriving before a local Poirot says " have you hurt your leg"? Well spotted, it's in a great big plaster cast  I must remain calm at all times.....


Just say no, I like wearing this for fun!!! Hope your appointment goes well Flower.


----------



## New-journey

I am 6 this foggy wet morning. My numbers are creeping up, maybe time to increase my lantus. I went to bed on 5.


----------



## Amigo

A reasonably fine 6.9 for me. 

Hope you can get some decent advice today Stitch


----------



## pottersusan

I don't often post on here 'cos its too depressing - but this morning was 6.0... a major achievement (this probably means my pattern of need for insulin is going to change tonight)


----------



## Amigo

pottersusan said:


> I don't often post on here 'cos its too depressing - but this morning was 6.0... a major achievement (this probably means my pattern of need for insulin is going to change tonight)



Aww I'm sorry you find it depressing Susan


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> I am 6 this foggy wet morning. My numbers are creeping up, maybe time to increase my lantus. I went to bed on 5.


Wouldn't worry about increasing lantus with those sort of differences - I was 5.3 last night and 6.1 this morning, perfectly acceptable!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 after a night shift. Not bad as I couldn't resist the work biscuit tin. Luckily they tasted a bit stale so stopped after 2!
Good luck at clinic today Flower


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up this morning with 8.2. That was because of a slight hypo in the night about 3am which I slightly over corrected with JBs. Now I'd given myself the usual dose of Lantus yesterday evening, haven't eaten anything but a cup of tea, no milk or sugar. And it's reading 12. Fingerprick says 11. According to the Libre record, that's the highest it's been all night and this morning. I don't feel ill, not taken any medication. What the **** is going on?


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I woke up this morning with 8.2. That was because of a slight hypo in the night about 3am which I slightly over corrected with JBs. Now I'd given myself the usual dose of Lantus yesterday evening, haven't eaten anything but a cup of tea, no milk or sugar. And it's reading 12. Fingerprick says 11. According to the Libre record, that's the highest it's been all night and this morning. I don't feel ill, not taken any medication. What the **** is going on?


Do you normally have some breakfast? I find if I don't, the Dawn phenomenon kicks in, or more accurately in my case, the Feet Hit the Floor phenomenon, and I can easily go up into double figures by lunch time. Even if I'm eating, I normally need two units of novorapid with a purely protein breakfast, and a couple of extra units added on top for a carb counted one.
( and my basal holds me steady for the rest of the day, apart from a gap while the new dose gets going between 6 and 7 pm, and a swoop downwards between midnight and 3am)


----------



## mikeyB

That may be it, but I hardly ever eat breakfast and any dawn phenomenon is usually just a couple of points. While waiting for the Humalog to work, a fingerprick showed 13.5. How do you switch your liver off?


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> How do you switch your liver off?


I understand that alcohol in sufficient quantities would work but I'm no expert ...where's @Diabeticliberty when you need him. Probably admiring his backside in a mirror.


----------



## mikeyB

Don't drink alcohol. I've heard it's bad for you.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't worry about increasing lantus with those sort of differences - I was 5.3 last night and 6.1 this morning, perfectly acceptable!


Thank you, it doesn't take much to worry me!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

mikeyB said:


> How do you switch your liver off?


I don't know, but if you find out please tell me!  I've found lately that if I want my morning readings to be around the 5 mark I have to spend all the rest of the day playing spot the hypo; but if I drop my Lantus enough to have sensible readings during the day my liver seems to think I want to get up in the morning and find I'm 8ish


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.0 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Owen

5.9 today for me it will be


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... An 8.8 for me. I've woken up to an ear infection which has closed my right ear so that may be having an effect.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buongiorno miei belle patate stradali diabetici today I am carding a frothy, bubbly foamy blood sugar of flat 4.0mmols May you all have a spiffing Thursday


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.2 here.

Diolch, Jonsi...now I can't get the image of DL viewing his bottom out of my head.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a should not have had that last square of Lindt 7.1


----------



## Jonsi

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.2 here.
> 
> Diolch, Jonsi...now I can't get the image of DL viewing his bottom out of my head.


You only have to suggest it and he'll show you.  Great numbers btw


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...despite succumbing to some crisps last night...7.5 for me.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> You only have to suggest it and he'll show you.  Great numbers btw




Best careful what you wish for Jonsi Bach it may be before the nine of clock watershed but I am feeling less shy and reserved than I normally am this fine morning. Dingoch dongoch


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.8 for me, and at least its single figures. Have a nice day, and hoping everyone's appointments go well today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.9 and breaking news I don't have any hospital appointments today, what on earth can I do to entertain myself?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.3 for me.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 5.5 today  have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.2 here, an HS. Got so fed up with swinging numbers I put a Libre sensor on, so of course they know they're being watched and are behaving impeccably.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather lovely 5.3 this morning, despite eating 4 poppadoms last night.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.3 for me.




Heading in the direction you want poochie . How did you get on last night with your Lantus issue?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 6.1 for me


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and it's 6.1 for me


Excellent!  One of your lowest waking numbers, I believe!


----------



## Lindarose

Indeed it is! And I've done nothing different. Maybe the walking is starting to reap rewards!


----------



## New-journey

4.2, glad I didn't change my lantus yesterday! I will see my  consultant today so been preparing myself by reading the The Great Cholesterol Con and revisiting my assertive skills.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 4.2, glad I didn't change my lantus yesterday! I will see my  consultant today so been preparing myself by reading the The Great Cholesterol Con and revisiting my assertive skills.


Good for you New-journey...nothing wrong with being assertive...perhaps we all should take a leaf out of that book...be gentle with him/her.


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> Morning all a should not have had that last square of Lindt 7.1


.....looks like that reading might have been a duff 'un 5.4 @ 9.25


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> Heading in the direction you want poochie . How did you get on last night with your Lantus issue?


Hi DL. Blood readings after dinner went 6.6, 5.9 and 6.2 at 1-3 hours respectively. I've never had readings come down after a meal (7.4 before dinner) unless done exercise. Hence I was worried about night time hypo possibility, as I get to hypo stage at 4.7 / 4.8. Took the recommended 10u Lantus, 7.3 on waking and 6.2 now before brekkie after walking puppies. Do feel very tired today though.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and eyes so infected and crimson they'll frighten kids from the door on Halloween!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and eyes so infected and crimson they'll frighten kids from the door on Halloween!



Madam your cold hard stare gives me the heebie geebies and I am over the age of 21. The kiddies have got no chance


----------



## Amigo

Diabeticliberty said:


> Madam your cold hard stare gives me the heebie geebies and I am over the age of 21. The kiddies have got no chance



You might just be right at the moment DL but normally my eyes are as soft and warm as toasting marshmallows! Lol


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and eyes so infected and crimson they'll frighten kids from the door on Halloween!


 You really don't have to go to such lengths to scare the kids Amigo!
But hope your eyes soon feel much better


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> You really don't have to go to such lengths to scare the kids Amigo!
> But hope your eyes soon feel much better



Thanks Linda (I don't want to scare them away or I'll end up eating all the Haribo myself! ) Nice morning figures incidentally


----------



## mikeyB

I got a nice neat 7.0, which is nice because I've got a stack of blood tests at 11.30. It's one of the downsides of having a few conditions, they all have their little tests for monitoring, so I'm not anaemic now, but I will be around 11.40


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> You might just be right at the moment DL but normally my eyes are as soft and warm as toasting marshmallows! Lol




I am allergic to mars.......marsh.....hmmmmm me like


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, another lovely 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, another lovely 5.2 today


Congratulations!


----------



## Lindarose

You're getting good at this Pine Martin!


----------



## Pine Marten

Lindarose said:


> You're getting good at this Pine Martin!


Ah, I hope my GP and D nurse think so when I see them in November!


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> You only have to suggest it and he'll show you.  Great numbers btw


I'm a teacher, don't forget - if he doesn't put it away, I'll confiscate it.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Yawwwwn sorry. Someones pinched my rubber hammer so have had to give up on sleep.
6.8 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning Ljc. You're not alone on here! 
But I'm at work til 7.30 so gonna have to post after a sleep. 
It's gonna be a long day for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.4 for me this morning...


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, 5.6

God it's early - got an 8am appt for my B12 jab


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Some early risers today! 5.8 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A smidgeon over 8.9 this morning.  I blame my ear.


----------



## Jonsi

@Diabeticliberty


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Dzień dobry moje małe bagno kaczki. The score of shame for little ole me this morning is 3 8mmols. May you all have a pleasant lead in to a fine weekend


----------



## Owen

Route 6.6 for me. Did you see what I did the?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> @Diabeticliberty



@Jonsi  bach may I enquire why you put up a post with just my name on it and nothing else?

PS I hope your ear is ok


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 and nearly awake


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.7 here - my fault, overdid bedtime snack (or is it cos I'm excited about going to Ikea later?).
I hope all eyes and ears make a swift recovery - Amigo and Jonsi. Watch out for Halloween clowns, ev1.


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> @Jonsi  bach may I enquire why you put up a post with just my name on it and nothing else?
> 
> PS I hope your ear is ok


@Diabeticliberty  I think he missed it then remembered


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> @Jonsi  bach may I enquire why you put up a post with just my name on it and nothing else?
> 
> PS I hope your ear is ok


I'm posting from my phone and it's in predictive text. Accidentally hit reply while looking for a Cancel


----------



## Owen

@Diabeticliberty


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> @Diabeticliberty




Saywot?


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Saywot?


He's either had a blue screen-out or a brain freeze @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Wait for it, wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..I'm in the sixes with 6.8! WOOOHOOO @Diabeticliberty


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 5.9


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Wait for it, wait for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..I'm in the sixes with 6.8! WOOOHOOO @Diabeticliberty





Fantastic result poochie. I know you have been chasing your numbers down


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I feel late on parade! Thank Friday for a 5.4


----------



## Robin

Morning all *rushes in still buttoning up cardi* 6.1 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. a 10.7 for me this morning. Im glad its friday. A few things planned for the weekend. Shopping and get my nails done tomorrow and then girly day out sunday for brekkie and pottery painting.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone. a 10.7 for me this morning. Im glad its friday. A few things planned for the weekend. Shopping and get my nails done tomorrow and then girly day out sunday for brekkie and pottery painting.


Sounds like a good weekend.What colour nails? I have a nice mid, but bright, blue on at the mo, but splashed out on a nice sparkly red number last week,so will be trying that out soon. Have fun and enjoy


----------



## Stitch147

Greyhound Gal said:


> Sounds like a good weekend.What colour nails? I have a nice mid, but bright, blue on at the mo, but splashed out on a nice sparkly red number last week,so will be trying that out soon. Have fun and enjoy


They are purple at the mo, Im thinking a nice bright pink this time. Im a nail biter, have been for as long as I can remember, so Ive had extensions done for the past few years now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A rather not unexpected 6.5 this morning following a burger & chips plus profiteroles last night. It was an experiment.  Burger was in a wholemeal bun.  was 5.2 before & 6.0 two hours after, but paying for it with DP this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. 4,9 here on the outer edges of civilisation.


----------



## AJLang

12.2 today after a correction at 4.30am. Completely my fault this time because I went out for dinner last night, didn't have a clue how to carb count it and ate both bread and creamy risotto - and it was very nice


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a splendiferous 5.1 today, oh yes!

...and that sounds yum,@AJLang


----------



## Amigo

A very late entry...stuck on 6.9


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and woken to a 6.7 today. Glad I've got this weeks nights out of the way. Dentist soon to check over a dodgy filling


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good afternoon all  and woken to a 6.7 today. Glad I've got this weeks nights out of the way. Dentist soon to check over a dodgy filling


Hope the filling is sorted OK @Lindarose 

Good morning  a House Special 5.2 for me today!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.6 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.4 today


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hello, hello and thrice hello a lofty 4.5mmols for me this fine morning. I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today. 



Northerner said:


> Hope the filling is sorted OK @Lindarose
> Thanks Northerner. Had it xrayed and for now just had fluoride over suspect tooth. Not too sure that's the end of it but giving it awhile to see if it settles. My teeth are a pain   Literally!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.7 this morning


----------



## mumpat888

Morning , after a whole week in the "5"s I've jumped back into the "6"s with a 6.1 today . Bit disappointed but I blame my sister who turned up for a visit with a rather lovely apple cake ! Would have been rude not to have a slice eh ?


----------



## Owen

Hello 5.8 today and off to BLS refresher after a hectic night


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's a 6.7 for me. Rather surprising as had a hypo yesterday afternoon and then readings ranging from 10 - 8.3 at bedtime. The joys of the Big D.


----------



## mumpat888

Owen said:


> Hello 5.8 today and off to BLS refresher after a hectic night


Not sure what a BLS refresher is but have a good one Owen


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Morning , after a whole week in the "5"s I've jumped back into the "6"s with a 6.1 today . Bit disappointed but I blame my sister who turned up for a visit with a rather lovely apple cake ! Would have been rude not to have a slice eh ?




The $640000 question is have you posted my piece to me yet


----------



## Owen

mumpat888 said:


> Not sure what a BLS refresher is but have a good one Owen


Nothing too exciting AED and oxygen therapy.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 8.8 for me. Feel like a yo yo.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.6 for me which will do nicely.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a horrible 10.1 for me this morning.  Still deaf in one ear


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... It's a horrible 10.1 for me this morning.  Still deaf in one ear


What


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Can I share your step @mumpat888.  Also 6.1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me. Looks like I didn't overtreat that pre bed 3.3. Have a good weekend.


----------



## mumpat888

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  Can I share your step @mumpat888.  Also 6.1.


Budging up as we speak Mark


----------



## Robin

Morning all, goodness, everyone's awake already!  5.1 here, just missed a house spesh. Congrats on yours, Northie.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.2 for me.


----------



## Barbara Collins

Mine was 6.5 today. This week 4.3,4.3,5.5,5.3,7.0,6.0. I've just switched from Levemir to Tresiba so I'm juggling doses a bit. It was looking for reviews of Tresiba that I found this forum. Really been interesting to read your experiences. I've had Type 1 since '79 but it's a lonely road sometimes. Glad to have found you.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara Collins said:


> Mine was 6.5 today. This week 4.3,4.3,5.5,5.3,7.0,6.0. I've just switched from Levemir to Tresiba so I'm juggling doses a bit. It was looking for reviews of Tresiba that I found this forum. Really been interesting to read your experiences. I've had Type 1 since '79 but it's a lonely road sometimes. Glad to have found you.


Welcome to the forum @Barbara Collins, nice to 'meet' you  Hope you can get settled on an appropriate dose of Tresiba soon - it looks like you are doing pretty well so far!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, a 4.8 here in the pagan lands at the edge of civilisation


----------



## Amigo

I'm stuck on 6.9 again.

Rotten eye infection not much better so back to see the doc Monday 

Have a good Sat everyone


----------



## Barbara Collins

Northerner said:


> Welcome to the forum @Barbara Collins, nice to 'meet' you  Hope you can get settled on an appropriate dose of Tresiba soon - it looks like you are doing pretty well so far!


Thanks Northerner, I've been following Dr Bernstein's method for about 15 years, although not to the letter.found his book, his website and monthly teleseminars really useful.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I'm stuck on 6.9 again.
> 
> Rotten eye infection not much better so back to see the doc Monday
> 
> Have a good Sat everyone


Hope it gets better soon


----------



## Ljc

Hi @Barbara Collins Welcome.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, another lovely 5.1 - hope this keeps up! Sorry it's late...I've been watching my boxset of Breaking Bad (again) while Mr Marten's in Suffolk visiting his grandson


----------



## mikeyB

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, another lovely 5.1 - hope this keeps up! Sorry it's late...I've been watching my boxset of Breaking Bad (again) while Mr Marten's in Suffolk visiting his grandson


Well, if you can't have a self indulgent Saturday afternoon, life isn't worth living. Don't forget to tidy the sweet wrappers away...

Well done with the 5.1, by the way


----------



## pav

8.9 for me


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Hello @Barbara Collins & welcome 

I am just about to switch from Lantus to Tresiba so we'll have to compare notes - I'm told I'll have to do the first couple of doses at different times as it's accumulative - did you have to do that too?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.3 for me today...just can't seem to get out of those seven's at the moment.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  6.2 today.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Guten Morgen meine kleine munchkins after a bit of a crazy day for me yesterday I awake with blood sugars of 4.2mmols May you all have a day of epic joy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

6.6 for me after going to bed on 5.4.....starting to rise slightly overnight . Basal testing required if this continues


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Owen

And a decent 5.9 today after a busy day training followed by a night of fun, fights and frivolity.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  5.6 today.  Had my first stew of the Winter last night.  Goodbye to salad til next year.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 again, think my meter's stuck!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.1 podium please Robin


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all , 5.3 for me today , hoping for the HS soon ! Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lindarose

You're so close mumpat


----------



## mumpat888

Lindarose said:


> You're so close mumpat


Yes , thank you . I'm trying


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.2


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, 4.9 here in SNP land. That was in bed. Got up, went downstairs while the butler made me a cup of black tea, and got 6.0. Neat dawn effect. After years of assault, the liver is still working


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, I was 8.2 this morning. Will be testing my night time basal tonight. My insulin requirements seem to change on a daily basis


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a nice late start for me today with a 7.9. Good news is that I can also hear a bit in my right ear. It's still painful, but it's better.


----------



## Barbara Collins

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hello @Barbara Collins & welcome
> 
> I am just about to switch from Lantus to Tresiba so we'll have to compare notes - I'm told I'll have to do the first couple of doses at different times as it's accumulative - did you have to do that too?


I am using 75% as much Tresiba as I did Levemir. I am also still splitting the dose morning and evening as per Dr Bernstein's advice. All seems to be reasonably ok. I was advised to leave it 2-3 days before tweaking dose due to  cumulative effect. Have you started yet?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.7 today .


----------



## Owen

And another 5.7 for moi


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Can't match those 5.7s, but I'll settle for a 5.8


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.0


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Guten morgen meine köstlichen diabetischen cherubes. A wallowing 2.7mmols for me this morning. I extend my finest regards to you all for the day


----------



## Hazel

Diabeticliberty said:


> Guten morgen meine köstlichen diabetischen cherubes. A wallowing 2.7mmols for me this morning. I extend my finest regards to you all for the day




Oh that's not good Geoff - too low


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel I'm absolutely fine. The 2.7mmols is from my Libre. The results they offer are notoriously spurious. I am just in the midst of conducting a finger prick test and rattling up some breakfast


----------



## Diabeticliberty

There's the rub 2.7 Libre mmols equals 3.8mmols in the real world. I must away to cook some lard. See you all a bit later on


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...A 9.6 for me. Keep the Lucozade close today @Diabeticliberty.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, **yawn** 6.2 this morning. I snoozed my alarm 3 times this morning which is unlike me! Is it bedtime yet? if not can someone find me an IV caffeine drip please


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...keeping up those 7's...7.7 today.


----------



## khskel

5.9 for me this lighter morning


----------



## Flower

Aah there you are, it's so foggy here! Morning and a great big 11.1 for me after a 2.0 before bed


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Flower said:


> Aah there you are, it's so foggy here! Morning and a great big 11.1 for me after a 2.0 before bed



Oh no!! hope you have a relatively stable day, flower


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.3 for me today . You seem to be on a bit of a seesaw Flower , hope it settles down


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.3 for me today . You seem to be on a bit of a seesaw Flower , hope it settles down




Really really steady results you are recording. Extremely well done to you


----------



## Flower

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.3 for me today . You seem to be on a bit of a seesaw Flower , hope it settles down



Thanks Rosie and mumpat  Yes I seem to be on a seesaw with someone heavier on the other end giving me extra bumps ( what does the DF weigh?). I'm off out into the fog to search for stability!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Last night I made a creamed rice pudding as family round. Alas like so many of my recipes it was disaster and total stodge. But of course I quite liked it and couldn't resist a bowl. 
Therefore consider myself extremely lucky. I was 8 3 hours after


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a delightful 10.3 for me today!!!


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a delightful 10.3 for me today!!!


Hi Stitch , I'm not sure what MODY is but hopefully the numbers you have aren't too bad are they ? Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. A spooky 6.6 here (spooky cos the weekend's impenetrable fog refuses to shift) - can't wait to see my pupils' Halloween costumes later!


----------



## Stitch147

mumpat888 said:


> Hi Stitch , I'm not sure what MODY is but hopefully the numbers you have aren't too bad are they ? Have a good day



Hi Mumpat, its Maturity Onset Diabetes Of the Young, a genetic form of diabetes (I have defective genes!). But my numbers should be the same as everyone else. Unfortunately my waking numbers are always over 8. My dr's answer to this was to stop testing! This is because my HbA1c is currently 45.


----------



## New-journey

5.2 for me on this foggy day, wishing everyone a wonderful week.


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Mumpat, its Maturity Onset Diabetes Of the Young, a genetic form of diabetes (I have defective genes!). But my numbers should be the same as everyone else. Unfortunately my waking numbers are always over 8. My dr's answer to this was to stop testing! This is because my HbA1c is currently 45.


I see , I was a bit confused because I saw your HbA1c was good . Maybe the dr has a point but then we wouldn't hear from you so keep on testing


----------



## mumpat888

New-journey said:


> 5.2 for me on this foggy day, wishing everyone a wonderful week.


House special New-journey , well done


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me


Well done keeping in the 6's Amigo. Hope you can get your eye problems sorted soon.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Well done keeping in the 6's Amigo. Hope you can get your eye problems sorted soon.



Thanks Linda. I'm seeing the doctor again today


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Barbara Collins said:


> I am using 75% as much Tresiba as I did Levemir. I am also still splitting the dose morning and evening as per Dr Bernstein's advice. All seems to be reasonably ok. I was advised to leave it 2-3 days before tweaking dose due to  cumulative effect. Have you started yet?



That's interesting - I'd read that it should be 75% as much Tresiba as other basals, but my consultant told me I should use the same amount of Tresiba as of Lantus, so I'll have to experiment and see what happens.  No, I haven't got it yet, have been waiting for letter from my consultant to get to my surgery so I can get it put on my prescription.  I also need to get a pen to fit the cartridges (and make sure surgery prescribe cartridges rather than whole unit pens), as I suspect I'm likely to want 3 and a half units (currently needing 4-5 units Lantus and I always need less in winter)!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oh, forgot to say I was 7.2 this morning after over-treating a hypo en route to bed last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - wakened to the sounds of robins and blackbirds, lovely.

5.2 for me


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all.  7.5 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.6 for me...want to get into those 6's...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bonjour  Mes angelots diabétiques délectables. Today I climb to the giddy heights of 4.1mmols. May your Tuesday be a lot better than your Monday and almost as  good as your Wednesday


----------



## Owen

It's Tuesday do the medical rounds day and a 6.1, so room for one more?


----------



## mumpat888

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...7.6 for me...want to get into those 6's...


Persevere Bubbsie , you'll get there


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's a horrible 10.3 for me. Seem to be going backwards with my numbers the less I eat!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning 5.6 for me , which is a pleasant surprise considering the perishers at the door weren't the only ones dipping into my halloween bag of goodies last night !!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's a 6.3 for me. MDI seems to be really working for me.


----------



## khskel

White rabbits and a 5.4 for me.


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> It's a 6.3 for me. MDI seems to be really working for me.


Really pleased for you


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning 5.6 for me , which is a pleasant surprise considering the perishers at the door weren't the only ones dipping into my halloween bag of goodies last night !!




The €64000 question is from your Halloween bag of goodies what have you saved for the Diabetic Forum's  little perisher?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  6.2 today. I always seem to be a bit higher than I used to be.  Still OK I suppose.


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning 5.6 for me , which is a pleasant surprise considering the perishers at the door weren't the only ones dipping into my halloween bag of goodies last night !!


It was so hard to resist MP...especially the marshmallow eyeballs...thankfully they all went before I could succumb!!.


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Persevere Bubbsie , you'll get there


Hope so...


----------



## mumpat888

Bubbsie said:


> Hope so...


Be positive , deep breath - step forward


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A rotund, autumnal 6.0 for me.

National holiday here today (el Día de los Difuntos) so I'm going to take it easy (between bouts of packing up the kitchen, lesson planning, filing...).


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  6.2 today. I always seem to be a bit higher than I used to be.  Still OK I suppose.


Could be a seasonal thing Mark - still very good though!


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  An on the edge 3.8 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Still planning and thinking out my next moves at the mo.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Still planning and thinking out my next moves at the mo.


So frustrating for you Stitch!  Hope you make progress soon


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> So frustrating for you Stitch!  Hope you make progress soon


Very frustrating at the mo.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Still planning and thinking out my next moves at the mo.


You're planning a Mo ...for Mo-Vember???


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> You're planning a Mo ...for Mo-Vember???



I could quite easily have one of those all year round!!!


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.2 for me today  

Hope you can get your levels down soon Stitch.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. It's a bit foggy, had planned on going out birdwatching. Hmm, yes, I think it's a..a.. yes, definitely, a sort of vaguely duck shaped bird.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> I could quite easily have one of those all year round!!!


Just the froth of the head of a pint I'm sure


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. 
Confession time .... I got in at 3.30am from work and ate a chocolate eclair 
Looks like I slept off the sugar!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

4.7 this morning, which is a lot better than it's been lately ... and then 14.8 two hours later, which is a lot worse 
Botherit, I thought I'd stopped those mid-morning highs, will have to try something else.


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Be positive , deep breath - step forward


Yes...good advice MP...getting sixes on a more in  daytime...and walking regularly mostly twice a day...but still not getting enough sleep...need to get it down before next review...after disastrous review apt with GP...agreed if not down in 50's in HbA1c test will discuss increasing medication.


----------



## mumpat888

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...good advice MP...getting sixes on a more in  daytime...and walking regularly mostly twice a day...but still not getting enough sleep...need to get it down before next review...after disastrous review apt with GP...agreed if not down in 50's in HbA1c test will discuss increasing medication.


You have done well so far since diagnosis , I understand it is difficult to keep up with the exercise , some days it can seem to be just too much . Don't lose heart , it will all come good . My sister was feeling as you do but kept on going and succeeded in the end with a good result from her nurse .


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> You have done well so far since diagnosis , I understand it is difficult to keep up with the exercise , some days it can seem to be just too much . Don't lose heart , it will all come good . My sister was feeling as you do but kept on going and succeeded in the end with a good result from her nurse .


Thanks MP...encouraging...determined to keep at it.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 5.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Owen

Straight down the middle with a 5.8


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Heaven I'm in heaven and my heart beats so that I can hardly speak when we're dancing close together cheek to cheek.

I thought this morning I would start with a bit of Ella Fitzgerald.

Today the score the blood that gives me life and makes my face go red when I'm embarrassed is  3.8mmols 

On this fine Wednesday morning may you all dance close together cheek to cheek with someone you quite like. If that person doesn't dance then look me up I love to jig


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Nice piccie Jonsi.  You look like the temporary leader of the PSOE (socialists) here in Spain...you got a double life? Cunning diabetic by day, political whizz by night...

Good luck with planning your next move, Stitch.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.8 today . Thank you Diabeticliberty , you cheered me up


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... 10 hours without eating or drinking anything and my BGs drop from a miserable 10.3 to a miserable 9.8


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Inexplicably high 7.8 this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A rather lovely 5.2 today.  That's more like it.


----------



## khskel

An inexplicable 5.4 for me. Was 8.9 before bed 9.8 at 1:30


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! A rather lovely 5.2 today.  That's more like it.




BOOM get in


----------



## Diabeticliberty

khskel said:


> An inexplicable 5.4 for me. Was 8.9 before bed 9.8 at 1:30




If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Inexplicably high 7.8 this morning.




Hang on, hang on 7.8 isn't high. It is well within what any of us could consider more than acceptable. Beating yourself up about it will only put you in a bad mood. Honest it really isn't a bad high


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.8 for me today...my first morning 6.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! A rather lovely 5.2 today.  That's more like it.




Doctors this morning for you my man. Get that eye sorted. If they give you a patch for it can I have it when you finish with it please?  We are all going to the Chester Meet dressed as pirates. Why? Cos me arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggg


----------



## Jonsi

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.8 for me today...my first morning 6.


Well done Bubbsie... keep 'em coming


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Well done Bubbsie... keep 'em coming


Thank you Jonsi...like the photo...trying Marsbartoastie's intermittent fasting...it works...hallelujah.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a high 10.2 after being sick then having a hypo last night, ohh what fun diabetes is.....

If it's Wednesday, it's 10 o'clock then it's just got to be Foot Ulcer Clinic.  Mend you little &%*$


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 10.2 after being sick then having a hypo last night, ohh what fun diabetes is.....
> 
> If it's Wednesday, it's 10 o'clock then it's just got to be Foot Ulcer Clinic.  Mend you little &%*$


Good luck at the clinic Flower...fingers crossed your day gets better.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 10.2 after being sick then having a hypo last night, ohh what fun diabetes is.....
> 
> If it's Wednesday, it's 10 o'clock then it's just got to be Foot Ulcer Clinic.  Mend you little &%*$


Grr!!  Hope you get good news today, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and well done bubbsie. May I join you with 6.8?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. It was a tad fresh on my morning walk to the office today. 8.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone. It was a tad fresh on my morning walk to the office today. 8.7 for me this morning.




I had frost on my windscreen. Mind you I did crash into an ice cream van


----------



## Stitch147

Diabeticliberty said:


> I had frost on my windscreen. Mind you I did crash into an ice cream van



My oh had to clear the frost off the windscreen this morning before taking me to the station.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and well done bubbsie. May I join you with 6.8?


Thank you Linda...yes of course...plenty of room here...hoping I can get to the meet on the 12th...see you then hopefully.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this cool morn. Glad to see you in the 6's Bubbsie 

Hope your appt goes well Flower


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this cool morn. Glad to see you in the 6's Bubbsie
> 
> Hope your appt goes well Flower


Thank you Amigo...been in the sixes before...but never in the morning...so a first for me.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  a high 10.2 after being sick then having a hypo last night, ohh what fun diabetes is.....
> 
> If it's Wednesday, it's 10 o'clock then it's just got to be Foot Ulcer Clinic.  Mend you little &%*$


I second that &%*€ - heal, you painful foot, you.


----------



## Hazel

Another lovely sunny day here - 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Another lovely sunny day here - 4.7


At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if another lantus reduction was on the cards @Hazel


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.6 today.


----------



## Owen

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  6.6 today.


Up early


----------



## Owen

At a slightly more reasonable hour 5.1 today


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> At a slightly more reasonable hour 5.1 today


Great number @Owen  5.8 for me today on this chilly morning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...despite a rotten cold...6.8 today...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bore da fy glöynnod byw hardd diabetig My blood sugar this morning is 4.6mmols and I think it might be time for another song.

A buzzard took a monkey for a ride in the air.  The monkey thought that everything was on the square - Nat King Cole Straighten Up And Fly Right 

May you all fly right today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A nice comfortable 5.6 today.  Still can't put the central heating on yet as awaiting oil delivery.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A nice comfortable 5.6 today.  Still can't put the central heating on yet as awaiting oil delivery.


Central heating...with the temperature still above freezing!  Some might call you a soft southern wuss


----------



## khskel

A close to the edge 7 for me. Haematologist this aft. Blood results on target at thhe moment so no worries there. Happy Thursday all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.2 for me this morning. Heading back in the right direction. Half hour carb counting 'course' this morning at the lopital - what fun


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... great to see @Diabeticliberty embracing God's language of heaven (you can just tell that he _really_ wants to be Welsh!).
If this were Strictly I'd be really happy with my miserable number - slightly above 9.9 but not quite reaching the dizzy heights of 10.1


----------



## Bloden

Mooo-oo-oorning! 5.6 here.

Curse you, clock change, my body still thinks it's an hour later - up at 6.30, grrr.

Glad to hear things are holding steady, khskel.  God luck with Dracula later.


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.2 for me this morning. Heading back in the right direction. Half hour carb counting 'course' this morning at the lopital - what fun


A half hour? Don't blink, GG, you might miss it!


----------



## Hazel

Oops - forgot BEFORE breakfast- 5.9 after
So pleased with that


----------



## Mark Parrott

Marsbartoastie said:


> Central heating...with the temperature still above freezing!  Some might call you a soft southern wuss


I didn't say I was cold, did I?  It might be wifey who is cold & she is a Yorkshire lass.

OK, I'm cold.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning my lovely D family. A rather depressing and frustrating 11.2 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , lots if good numbers here this bright and frosty morn , we all are within good parameters I feel . Have a good day everyone . Oh and I am at 5.4 .


----------



## New-journey

4.8 and enjoying have my Freestyle Libre back for two weeks.


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Morning my lovely D family. A rather depressing and frustrating 11.2 for me today.


Don't worry Stitch , it will come good . Try washing your hands with anti-bac handwash , perhaps there's a residue from your soap thats thwarting the result


----------



## Stitch147

mumpat888 said:


> Don't worry Stitch , it will come good . Try washing your hands with anti-bac handwash , perhaps there's a residue from your soap thats thwarting the result


I wish it was that simple mumpat. Ive tried everything. When I wash my hands before testing I very rarely use soap just in case any residue is left behind. My morning numbers are always high but my Dr doesnt seem to be too worried about it (even though I am).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'm on the 5.7 bus today.

Foot still not mended due to two rather large screw heads holding my foot to my leg being very close to the surface of my skin. Yuck.  I'll keep swearing at it


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here,after one of the flattest lines I've ever got overnight. And that was after fish and chips last night, which is usually a complete disaster.


----------



## Lindarose

khskel said:


> A close to the edge 7 for me. Haematologist this aft. Blood results on target at thhe moment so no worries there. Happy Thursday all.


Hope your appointment goes well khskel (what a difficult name to get right on my phone!) and I'll join you with the 7.0. Must be something to do with king poo and a small piece of naan bread last night despite a fast walk after. 

Good morning all


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> I wish it was that simple mumpat. Ive tried everything. When I wash my hands before testing I very rarely use soap just in case any residue is left behind. My morning numbers are always high but my Dr doesnt seem to be too worried about it (even though I am).


Oh I see , sorry to state the obvious , I didn't think before I spoke . I can understand you worrying , try not


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bloden said:


> A half hour? Don't blink, GG, you might miss it!


When I asked about going on a DAFNE course, the hospital nurse said she delivers a 1/2 hr session which will cover everything!
My DSN wasn't especially impressed and as she said, I'll probably know more than the nurse given the speech (oops sorry I mean advice...)


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.2 for me and a fairly smooth line during the night


----------



## Owen

Well I just rang my DSN and asked for a mobile meter, "yes I will post one today, and write to your GP to make sure you get the cassettes". That was easy, I do like this lady she is so supportive, a credit to the NHS.


----------



## mikeyB

I got out of bed with a 7.0 this morning, which isn't exactly textbook, but I think it's a masterpiece of correction. 6.15 this morning it was 2.3. (I think this is due to a food absorption problem, I'm having to increase the Creon)

I'm now 6.1, which could make make irritatingly smug


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Hope your appointment goes well khskel (what a difficult name to get right on my phone!) and I'll join you with the 7.0. Must be something to do with king poo and a small piece of naan bread last night despite a fast walk after.
> 
> Good morning all



'A king poo?' I'd have thought that would have helped Linda


----------



## Jonsi

Amigo said:


> 'A king poo?' I'd have thought that would have helped Linda


Potty mouth!


----------



## Lindarose

I better get the jar out and check spellings!


----------



## Jonsi

Lindarose said:


> I better get the jar out and check spellings!


did you mean _*Kung Pao* (spicy stir-fry made with chicken, peanuts, vegetables, and chili peppers) ?_


----------



## Lindarose

That would be the one jonsi


----------



## Owen

Lindarose said:


> That would be the one jonsi


Crohn's causes its own King Poo


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 8.1 today.


----------



## Owen

Morning all, 5.1 today


----------



## Owen

Ljc said:


> Morning all. 8.1 today.


Liking the avatar


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.6 for me today ( got a 5.9 after supper last night...almost fell off my chair )...after a fraught day yesterday...pleased with that (for now).


----------



## Hazel

An early rise, but I was out for the count from 6pm last night

Sitting listening to Michel Buble - Christmas CD, yea I know sorry

5.2 on rising


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> An early rise, but I was out for the count from 6pm last night
> 
> Sitting listening to Michel Buble - Christmas CD, yea I know sorry
> 
> 5.2 on rising


House Special! 

5.6 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a pleasing 7.2 here this morning.  

Glad you got some sleep Hazel


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.2 for me this morning. Heading back in the right direction. Half hour carb counting 'course' this morning at the lopital - what fun





Flower said:


> Good morning  I'm on the 5.7 bus today.
> 
> Foot still not mended due to two rather large screw heads holding my foot to my leg being very close to the surface of my skin. Yuck.  I'll keep swearing at it


Hi Flower...just issued a couple of expletives in support...hope it's not too painful for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.2 for me this morning. Heading back in the right direction. Half hour carb counting 'course' this morning at the lopital - what fun


Gosh...a whole thirty minutes GG...they are spoiling you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> An early rise, but I was out for the count from 6pm last night
> 
> Sitting listening to Michel Buble - Christmas CD, yea I know sorry
> 
> 5.2 on rising




You slept that is excellent. I hope you can get some more tonight. 5.2mmols is pretty damned good too


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a more respectable 6.4 for me and my rogue platelets.......but still chemo free


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Szczęśliwy dzień dumpingu mój smaczne diabetyków today I have the duty to report an early morning hypo with blood sugars of 1.8mmols. I am however now running hot straight and normal as my old granddad used to say. He was not a submariner but he did have a beard 

Somewhere beyond the sea somewhere waiting for me. My lover stands on golden sands and watches the ships - Bobby Darin for you all this morning and if you go by the sea today mind the sea gulls don't nick your ice cream. Have a great day folks


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 5.9 , not too bad , too many useless carbs !! 
Thats a bit harsh Diabeticliberty - if I had to choose I would choose Welsh . Now play nicely boys !


----------



## Ljc

Owen said:


> Liking the avatar


Thanks, it's so apt .  See you're up early too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning you lovely lot.  Can I share the House Special step with you, Hazel?  I'm very happy with a 5.2 as last night at my Brother's had a roast dinner with stuffing & one roast potato, followed by 3 profiteroles.  Was 5.6 before & after dinner.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Budge up Bubbsie, 6.6 for me to.
In the Dastardly Leprechaun's spirit;
It's a new dawn, it's a new day, it's a new life.... And I'm feelin' good


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning you lovely lot.  Can I share the House Special step with you, Hazel?  I'm very happy with a 5.2 as last night at my Brother's had a roast dinner with stuffing & one roast potato, followed by 3 profiteroles.  Was 5.6 before & after dinner.


Now you're just teasing us. Profiteroles, indeed 3 of them and still a 5.2


----------



## Owen

Diabeticliberty said:


> Szczęśliwy dzień dumpingu mój smaczne diabetyków today I have the duty to report an early morning hypo with blood sugars of 1.8mmols. I am however now running hot straight and normal as my old granddad used to say. He was not a submariner but he did have a beard
> 
> Somewhere beyond the sea somewhere waiting for me. My lover stands on golden sands and watches the ships - Bobby Darin for you all this morning and if you go by the sea today mind the sea gulls don't nick your ice cream. Have a great day folks


Dobry


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Owen said:


> Dobry


Thought you said Dobby at first look. The mudblood underneath must have tricked me little brain. Mind you thinking about it DL being the mischievous house elf is quite apt....


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> Thought you said Dobby at first look. The mudblood underneath must have tricked me little brain. Mind you thinking about it DL being the mischievous house elf is quite apt....


If the cap fits him


----------



## Jonsi

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all 5.9 , not too bad , too many useless carbs !!
> Thats a bit harsh Diabeticliberty - if I had to choose I would choose Welsh . Now play nicely boys !



Wonderful Welsh *1* - *0 *St Helens Unmentionables


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. I'm glad its friday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and some lovely levels today. 6.6 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, pride goes before a fall, after my lovely flat line yesterday, I was all over the place last night and 8.3 this morning. Had to decide whether the 8 mile walk or the pasta for supper would prevail. The pasta won!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm a cheerful 5.8. It's driech up here this morning, just for a change. Just about to embark on scrambled egg on toast. I'll be stirring  some Dulse seaweed in the eggs for today's vitamins.


----------



## Amigo

I hardly dare test this morning because most of you seem to have been up with the lark, boasting numbers I can only dream of and more chipper than I can ever muster on a morning! *groans and pulls the duvet back over! (Exceptions made for wage slaves obviously )

Have you all got paper rounds?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Wonderful Welsh *1* - *0 *St Helens Unmentionables



Jonsi bach I will restate my original comment that I would rather be Wee Jimmy Krankie than Welsh 

Good result for you this morning bach 7.2mmols and coming down, down down


----------



## Amigo

After hauling my creaking bones out of bed, I'm a 6.2 this morning 

I've eventually got the private appointment with the Opthamologist beginning of the week...licence to print money in private medicine it seems but needs must!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I hardly dare test this morning because most of you seem to have been up with the lark, boasting numbers I can only dream of and more chipper than I can ever muster on a morning! *groans and pulls the duvet back over! (Exceptions made for wage slaves obviously )
> 
> Have you all got paper rounds?


No paper round. Just an overactive colon. Better than any alarm


----------



## Jonsi

Dai Betty Calibertie said:


> Jonsi bach I will restate my original comment that I would rather be Wee Jimmy Krankie than Welsh


I don't know who you're trying to convince ...cos it's not working on me



Diabeticliberty said:


> Good result for you this morning bach 7.2mmols and coming down, down down


I think that's because I went to Church last night (a memorial service attended with the Scouts). Let's hope I can keep them down.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## Owen

Nearly 6, well actually 6.1 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Budge up Bubbsie, 6.6 for me to.
> In the Dastardly Leprechaun's spirit;
> It's a new dawn, it's a new day, it's a new life.... And I'm feelin' good


Yep feeling positive yesterday can get this diabetes right!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buenos días mis manzanas rosadas diabéticos. A 3.5mmols for me this cold and damp Saturday morning.


I love you hate you love you hate you. A little Shirley Bassey for you this morning and I do not hate any of you. I love you all


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...an early start on the weekend...6.7 this morning...another six...so relieved...thought the first ones were just a fluke!


----------



## Ljc

A bright  and cheery good morning to you all, it makes such a difference for me to wake up at a normal hour 
5.8 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a jolly 6.1 today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...it's a 9.7 here this morning. I blame the Martini and the popcorn I couldn't resist last night. I shall try to be better today


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb...it's a 9.7 here this morning. I blame the Martini and the popcorn I couldn't resist last night. I shall try to be better today




Every day in every way...............


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A rather delightful 5.5 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A delightful (not) 11.4 for me today. We have our firework party tonight. So will be busy making soup and chilli today ready.


----------



## Hazel

4.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> A rather delightful 5.5 for me.


Ooh well done GG...excellent!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A delightful (not) 11.4 for me today. We have our firework party tonight. So will be busy making soup and chilli today ready.


You'll get there Stitch...once you get the right support.


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> A rather delightful 5.5 for me.


Someone's getting the hang of this


----------



## mumpat888

Ok if I join you on the 5.8 step Ljc ? Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.3 for me this morning


I'm definitely seeing a likely reduction in basal there @Hazel  What are you down to now?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone.  A rather hungover 5.9 this morning.  Got a little bit tipsy last night & had a custard slice.  It was very nice.  When I've recovered a bit, I'll get on with decorating the kitchen.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, bright and sunny again. Any room left for me on the 5.8 step, Ljc and Mumpat?


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> I'm definitely seeing a likely reduction in basal there @Hazel  What are you down to now?



34 units of Lantus - lowest for years - I have tried a couple of times to bring down to 28, but it hasn't worked out.    Consultant wanted it brought down to 45-50, so early 30s is OK with me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 34 units of Lantus - lowest for years - I have tried a couple of times to bring down to 28, but it hasn't worked out.    Consultant wanted it brought down to 45-50, so early 30s is OK with me


You're doing amazingly well @Hazel!  I'm just alittle concerned that 4.3 is a bit on the low side for a waking number, as there's a possibility that you might have been even lower during the night, when the liver naturally dips in the amount of glucose it releases. Perhaps a couple of units off? You will be becoming more sensitive to the doses as they get lower, as they are more efficient than larger doses


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> A rather delightful 5.5 for me.




Yaaaaaayyyyyy Poochie spooky numbers. Fantastic effort all good, good bloody damned good


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me.

Hope you all have a sparkling Firework Night!


----------



## Flower

Cood morning  4.9 for me, enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Cood morning  4.9 for me, enjoy your weekend everyone


Good number  Hope you have a good weekend too @Flower


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. I was 6.8 before bed, 5.1 at 3am and 7.0 at 9:30. Reduced my basal by 2u to see if it makes a difference after my three hypos yesterday. Let's see eh!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone. I was 6.8 before bed, 5.1 at 3am and 7.0 at 9:30. Reduced my basal by 2u to see if it makes a difference after my three hypos yesterday. Let's see eh!


Glad to hear you had a good night Rosie  Hope the reduction works well for you!


----------



## khskel

Ok 3rd attempt to post today! A 6.8 for me this morning which is a pleasant surprise considering I only had 70% of my bolus last night due to a post meal hypo and the rise that never came. Capricious D. Consider all your posts liked and remember, remember the 5th of November. Careful with the parkin and plot toffee.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Ok 3rd attempt to post today! A 6.8 for me this morning which is a pleasant surprise considering I only had 70% of my bolus last night due to a post meal hypo and the rise that never came. Capricious D. Consider all your posts liked and remember, remember the 5th of November. Careful with the parkin and plot toffee.


Ooh! Parkin!  Sluuuurp! Don't think they even know what it is down here!  Got to be worth a few units!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

khskel said:


> Ok 3rd attempt to post today! A 6.8 for me this morning which is a pleasant surprise considering I only had 70% of my bolus last night due to a post meal hypo and the rise that never came. Capricious D. Consider all your posts liked and remember, remember the 5th of November. Careful with the parkin and plot toffee.


Not had Parkin for years. My nana used to make gorgeous Parkin.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyy Poochie spooky numbers. Fantastic effort all good, good bloody damned good


Mmmm, just had an 11 two hrs after lunch. However, pretty sure I know what it is - each time I have bread (I have Burgen), even though I bolus the correct number of units for it based on what it says on the back of the packet, it takes me an age to drop back. It makes no difference what time of day, so I don't think my insulin resistance is changing too much with brekkie, lunch or dinner, I think it is just bread. I guess I'll just have to have it very infrequently or bolus a higher ratio for it ( currently 1:10g).
Do feel as though I'm getting the hang of this lark though, just pesky bread.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Brrrr!!! Chilly 5.4 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Maybe dropping Lantus by a few units last night, was not a good idea.    A disappointing 6.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Maybe dropping Lantus by a few units last night, was not a good idea.    A disappointing 6.0 this morning


Truly @Hazel, don't be disappointed by a 6.0, this is fine! I frequently wake up around the 6.0 mark, and remember that I have no basal, so for me it is a 'natural' waking level. Remember that there is a 'floor' as well as a 'ceiling' for blood sugar targets, and this is nice and safely within that range  How many units did you drop it by?


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> Mmmm, just had an 11 two hrs after lunch. However, pretty sure I know what it is - each time I have bread (I have Burgen), even though I bolus the correct number of units for it based on what it says on the back of the packet, it takes me an age to drop back. It makes no difference what time of day, so I don't think my insulin resistance is changing too much with brekkie, lunch or dinner, I think it is just bread. I guess I'll just have to have it very infrequently or bolus a higher ratio for it ( currently 1:10g).
> Do feel as though I'm getting the hang of this lark though, just pesky bread.


Interesting, I have to alter my ratio for bread
 white without insulin sends me straight up to high teens or twenties. Anyhow on with business, 6.3 this fine chilly s Sunday


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Truly @Hazel, don't be disappointed by a 6.0, this is fine! I frequently wake up around the 6.0 mark, and remember that I have no basal, so for me it is a 'natural' waking level. Remember that there is a 'floor' as well as a 'ceiling' for blood sugar targets, and this is nice and safely within that range  How many units did you drop it by?


.
4 units


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today...my third six in a row...blimey may be aiming for those fives soon...pleased with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Mmmm, just had an 11 two hrs after lunch. However, pretty sure I know what it is - each time I have bread (I have Burgen), even though I bolus the correct number of units for it based on what it says on the back of the packet, it takes me an age to drop back. It makes no difference what time of day, so I don't think my insulin resistance is changing too much with brekkie, lunch or dinner, I think it is just bread. I guess I'll just have to have it very infrequently or bolus a higher ratio for it ( currently 1:10g).
> Do feel as though I'm getting the hang of this lark though, just pesky bread.


Hi GG...I love bread...miss it so much...found the Warburtons protein bread...did fine with that...then problems finding it...bought some Burgen...BG's shot up...so avoiding all of it completely now...but still miss it.


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Hi GG...I love bread...miss it so much...found the Warburtons protein bread...did fine with that...then problems finding it...bought some Burgen...BG's shot up...so avoiding all of it completely now...but still miss it.


And.....  Without the evil bread, you gets the success. I blame it on Jesus


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all.  A not too shabby 5.5 today.  Went to bed on a dark chocolate hob nob.  Well, not literally, that would've been a bit messy.  Had cramp in the night & took me ages to get back to sleep, so expected higher BG this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.1 this morning after an awful afternoon and evening ranging from 11 to 4.5.
Scrap my comment from yesterday re getting the hang of this.


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.1 this morning after an awful afternoon and evening ranging from 11 to 4.5.
> Scrap my comment from yesterday re getting the hang of this.


You'll soon be a Bamf


----------



## Diabeticliberty

God morgon min vackra diabetiker vinter soluppgångar. Today I check in with a down and dirty 8.2mmols.

You're my first my last my everything and the answer to all of my dreams. A little bit of the the old love walrus Barry White for you this morning and I have been dreaming about all of you


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Northener 5.4 for me too. @Hazel 6 is bang in the middle of nice waking guidelines.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all.  A not too shabby 5.5 today.  Went to bed on a dark chocolate hob nob.  Well, not literally, that would've been a bit messy.  Had cramp in the night & took me ages to get back to sleep, so expected higher BG this morning.




I once went to be with angel cake. She really was a delectable treat


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Maybe dropping Lantus by a few units last night, was not a good idea.    A disappointing 6.0 this morning


@Hazel1985 . 6 is absolutely fine, remember we need a bit of hypo prevention room too. I don't like waking up in the mid or low fours like I did today for that very reason.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  A very tired 4.5 after less than three hours kip.
ooooh Parkin, I haven't had that in years and years and ye...well you get my drift lol.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 9.3 here. Guess who forgot their Lantus last night. And that after muddling up my Novorapid earlier in the afternoon. I'm considering hibernation as a way to get me through the winter.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all. 9.3 here. Guess who forgot their Lantus last night. And that after muddling up my Novorapid earlier in the afternoon. I'm considering hibernation as a way to get me through the winter.


Oops. It's easy done.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and 5.2 after a exhausting day yesterday with too many lows and then too high, happy with that.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and happy with another 6.1


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll squash on the 5.4 step with Northerner and khskel please. 

Apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around at 3am as I performed my swearing cramp dance routine once again


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was with you on that one, also at 3am.


Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll squash on the 5.4 step with Northerner and khskel please.
> 
> Apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around at 3am as I performed my swearing cramp dance routine once again


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me but it tends to drop after breakfast.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I was with you on that one, also at 3am.



I suffer horrendous cramp nightly but have found some warm fluffy bed socks help.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an 8.7 here after feeling shi ...awful for most of yesterday evening (went too low before tea) then my meal kicked in so went to bed at a high 12.7! still have a banging headache


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.7 for me  Have a good day


----------



## Diabeticliberty

God morgen min vakre diabetiker vill fullblods Palomino hester. A spooky 2.8mmols for lil ole moi this beautiful autumn morning.


Bring me sunshine in your smile. Bring me laughter all the while. A cheeky Morecambe and Wise number this morning because you all bring me sunshine and smiles


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an 8.4 for me this morning. isn't it dark...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... an 8.4 for me this morning. isn't it dark...




Not really I've got the bedroom light on


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here. Winter's here...boo hoo...rain and snot. Hope ev1 has a good week.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.1 for me.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all, Its a chilly 3.4 today . @Diabeticliberty I hope your not feeling too bad.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> Morning all, Its a chilly 3.4 today . @Diabeticliberty I hope your not feeling too bad.





Ljc my little swamp duck I am top of the world this fine morning. How's you too?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 here.


----------



## Ljc

I'm fine Thanks  except I could eat a horse right now.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.1 for me.




Fire in the hold. Poochie is back on the jazz. Good number young lady


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> I'm fine Thanks  except I could eat a horse right now.




You must have a whopping great freezer


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> I'm fine Thanks  except I could eat a horse right now.


I've just had a bowl of porridge with some of those small bent bits of wire
.
.
.
It's my staple diet


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Diabeticliberty said:


> Fire in the hold. Poochie is back on the jazz. Good number young lady


Thank you 
Had a really good day yesterday, started and finished on 7.1, highest 8.1 just before lunch and lowest 5.8 an hour after roast chicken dinner (so I treated myself to an Options mints hot choc)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woke up at 5am, shut my eyes again for a second, and suddenly it's 7am!  5.7 for me today


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Thank you
> Had a really good day yesterday, started and finished on 7.1, highest 8.1 just before lunch and lowest 5.8 an hour after roast chicken dinner (so I treated myself to an Options mints hot choc)


That made me smile GiGi...you're really living it large with your Options treat.  Keep at it our kid and have a great day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Marsbartoastie said:


> That made me smile GiGi...you're really living it large with your Options treat.  Keep at it our kid and have a great day


I know how to have a good time


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone 5.9 here . Have a good week


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning everyone 5.9 here . Have a good week




Steady, steady rock rock steady fantastic results from you again and again


----------



## Flower

Good morning , I'll join you on the 5.9 step please mumpat


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 6.0 for me after a 3am correction.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Yay, 5.2 House Spesh here.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 House Spesh here.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Great to see your HS Robin!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A miserable 9.7 for me today. Gotta love these morning high numbers........ NOT!!!


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> 4.7 thos morning




Numbers to die for young lady meeeeeoooooowwwww


----------



## Owen

5.4 after a weird day and a cold start


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...oh dear back in the 7's this morning...7.3...friends for dinner last night...I blame them.


----------



## mumpat888

Thank you , still experimenting with food and yet to achieve house special but I'm pretty happy , so far so good eh ?


----------



## Jonsi

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...oh dear back in the 7's this morning...7.3...friends for dinner last night...I blame them.


you should try eating food ...fewer carbs than cannibalism


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> you should try eating food ...fewer carbs than cannibalism


Jonsi a very cold wet windy raining Monday morning here in Bedfordshire...the first thing that made me smile today!...thank you.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 and a few chuckles this dreary Monday reading your quips and witticisms.

Was hoping to start the week in the fast lane but the knackered shoulder and associated bodily parts has me on the hard shoulder I'm afraid!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 and a few chuckles this dreary Monday reading your quips and witticisms.
> 
> Was hoping to start the week in the fast lane but the knackered shoulder and associated bodily parts has me on the hard shoulder I'm afraid!





Highway to hell highway to hell


----------



## MartinT1

7.7


----------



## Hazel

Oh my goodness - a disturbing 3.8 on waking


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Oh my goodness - a disturbing 3.8 on waking


Oh dear I hope you're not feeling too bad and that you come up to a decent nice steady figure soon. All day yesterday mine kept me in my toes in both directions .


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> Oh dear I hope you're not feeling too bad and that you come up to a decent nice steady figure soon. All day yesterday mine kept me in my toes in both directions .




Already up at 7 - had a huge bowl of porridge and hot milk, sorted.

It is FREEZING this morning - going back to bed


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. After a day of lows and up in the 10s I'm very happy to be 6.8 this morning. I'm off to the GP today to find out the results of some blood tests he wanted done.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Already up at 7 - had a huge bowl of porridge and hot milk, sorted.
> 
> It is FREEZING this morning - going back to bed


I dunno.  What some people will do just to eat a huge bowl of porridge 
Seriously though, 7 is a grand number and I  Hope you don't get the nasty hypo hangover.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today...better than yesterday...and getting lower and lower!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bonjour mes délicieux rayons de soleil diabétiques. 4.1mmols for me this chilly November morning.


Lullaby a birdland whisper low kiss me sweet and we'll go flying high in birdland high in the sky up above just because we're in love. I thought this morning we might have a  little Sarah Vaughan because I want you all to fly high today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After a day of lows and up in the 10s I'm very happy to be 6.8 this morning. I'm off to the GP today to find out the results of some blood tests he wanted done.


Good news...and fingers crossed for the test results.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.5 this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel my darlin' I hope that you are OK.  If you are now at 7 mmols and have had a chunk of porridge be careful that you don't go too far the other way. I hope you feel alright


----------



## khskel

Morning all, a fine and dandy 6.1 for me. I wonder if the snow will materialise?


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Already up at 7 - had a huge bowl of porridge and hot milk, sorted.
> 
> It is FREEZING this morning - going back to bed


Freezing here too Hazel...tempted to follow suite and go back to bed...hope those levels balance out soon.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a 9.2 here this morning.  Flippin cold out there (I had to put the recycling bins out) but no chance of going back to bed... off to work.


----------



## Owen

Good morning, 5.5 today, the last day of freedom for our colonial cousins. Let the madness begin.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Good news...and fingers crossed for the test results.


Thanks, me too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A slightly higher 6.2 today.  I knew I shouldn't have had that extra 2 squares of 85% choccy before bed.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 10.2 here - got a bit of a cold (why do all the parents of coughing, germ-riddled, snot-oozing kiddies think it's OK to send them to English class? They need cuddles and a hot water bottle, not grammar!).

Still cold here...roll on May.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Crisp and frosty here. Better than wet and gloomy. 5.8 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6. for me today , that'll teach me to have half a tin of macaroni for pud !


----------



## Jonsi

Guess which idiot forgot to take his meds this morning? will take them when I get home this evening (17:00) but ...do I eat / not eat?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Guess which idiot forgot to take his meds this morning? will take them when I get home this evening (17:00) but ...do I eat / not eat?




Jonsi you should still eat. I think I wiikd just monitor a lot more closely. Extra blood tests and stuff


----------



## Jonsi

Bloden said:


> They need cuddles and a hot water bottle, not grammar!).


Aye, never; kneaded Grandma and ITS knot dun me know harm


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi you should still eat. I think I wiikd just monitor a lot more closely. Extra blood tests and stuff


I have a monitor on my desk (which is odd because at this time of the day he should be dishing out milk!) so I'll try to remember.
I also forgot to put my repeat script in yesterday and will run out of most meds on Friday. 
Who's a silly boy then?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.3 today


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> I have a monitor on my desk (which is odd because at this time of the day he should be dishing out milk!) so I'll try to remember.
> I also forgot to put my repeat script in yesterday and will run out of most meds on Friday.
> Who's a silly boy then?


Alright  you get the crown


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I have a monitor on my desk (which is odd because at this time of the day he should be dishing out milk!) so I'll try to remember.
> I also forgot to put my repeat script in yesterday and will run out of most meds on Friday.
> Who's a silly boy then?




If you order your medication today will you not have it by Friday? 2 days appears to be what the NHS suggest is the standard wait time for prescription processing. Your other option is butter up your chemist. They are normally pretty accommodating. Mind you I take mine a load of chocolate over at Christmas. This tends to keep them right on side all year


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Guess which idiot forgot to take his meds this morning? will take them when I get home this evening (17:00) but ...do I eat / not eat?


Oh dear.  I hope you've not opened the idiots room up again.  I would eat 
Grrrr u have , I've just remembered a wee jab I should have given myself earlier.


----------



## Ljc

You could try getting a telephone convo with GP to get a prescription


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi you should still eat. I think I wiikd just monitor a lot more closely. Extra blood tests and stuff


Good news Bad news
Prescription sorted ...
Waking levels 9.2 ...bowl of porridge oats and all bran for breakfast ...3½ hours later BGs at 16.9


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a 5.6 reading this morning while waiting for the snow to arrive. I'm so looking forward to four wheel skids in my electric wheelchair


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Good news Bad news
> Prescription sorted ...
> Waking levels 9.2 ...bowl of porridge oats and all bran for breakfast ...3½ hours later BGs at 16.9


Have you got rid of the monitor, geckos take up much less space and if you get hungry are carbohydrate free.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.8 today (5.1 yesterday). I'm sure I'm getting a slight bug - a bit sore throaty, nose a bit bunged up....and everyone around me seems to be getting it


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> I woke with a 5.6 reading this morning while waiting for the snow to arrive. I'm so looking forward to four wheel skids in my electric wheelchair


Just let some air out the tyres


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Good news Bad news
> Prescription sorted ...
> Waking levels 9.2 ...bowl of porridge oats and all bran for breakfast ...3½ hours later BGs at 16.9


Not that I'm an expert Jonsi...but that doesn't good...bit clueless about what to say...just hope you manage the day okay...and get back home and sort out those BG's soon...take care.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Good news Bad news
> Prescription sorted ...
> Waking levels 9.2 ...bowl of porridge oats and all bran for breakfast ...3½ hours later BGs at 16.9


Oh heck. 16.9  I hope you dont feel too rough


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this cold morning. I realise I should do better


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> Oh heck. 16.9  I hope you dont feel too rough


I'm starting to yawn a lot and the words on the screen are starting to jig about ...apart from that and the twitchy fingers, I feel fine.
It's 29 hours since I last had my Humulin (34u) so that's all gone and 17 hours since my Metformin and Glic. Trouble is, it's a 30 mile round trip to go home and get the stuff.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> I'm starting to yawn a lot and the words on the screen are starting to jig about ...apart from that and the twitchy fingers, I feel fine.
> It's 29 hours since I last had my Humulin (34u) so that's all gone and 17 hours since my Metformin and Glic. Trouble is, it's a 30 mile round trip to go home and get the stuff.


Go home, stay at home, your health is important. This is a genuine medical need. Do it Now my Gog Friend.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi I think Owen is absolutely right in his suggestion. If you don't 'right' it now it may be even harder to fix once you eventually get home. 30 miles or not you can't carry on with those kind of glucose levels.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi.  I agree with Owen and DL.   If you don't get yourself home soon your going to get worse and feel absolutely awful.
So please take their  good sound advice .


----------



## Jonsi

I am home, I've injected and chomped on some tablets. I am now very tired and will sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Ljc

I hope you feel loads better after a sleep


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> I am home, I've injected and chomped on some tablets. I am now very tired and will sleep for a few hours.


Hope you get a good few hours shuteye and wake to much better levels @Jonsi


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> Aye, never; kneaded Grandma and ITS knot dun me know harm


Obviously not!

(Hope you're feeling better...)


----------



## Jonsi

Jonsi said:


> I am home, I've injected and chomped on some tablets. I am now very tired and will sleep for a few hours.


I've slept a bit and have woken with a stonking headache, feeling pants but thankfully levels down to 9.4... that'll teach me to forget my meds eh?


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> I've slept a bit and have woken with a stonking headache, feeling pants but thankfully levels down to 9.4... that'll teach me to forget my meds eh?


You probably won't forget again in a hurry  Hope the headache goes soon


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> I've slept a bit and have woken with a stonking headache, feeling pants but thankfully levels down to 9.4... that'll teach me to forget my meds eh?


Hope that stonking headache has gone now.  You won't be doing that again anytime soon, but as We all know only too well there are plenty of other things we can get up to


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I hope the headache's gone, Jonsi.

I've had a bit of a disastrous day blood-sugar wise too, though not as bad as yours.  I had pasta followed by rhubarb crumble last night, not two things I'd usually have in the same meal, but I've done it before with no problems, I just have to split my larger than usual insulin dose because I'm a slow eater.  Got the timing wrong and had a hypo mid-evening, so having treated that I then went to bed 11.4 - with a correction dose so thought I'd be fine.

This morning I was 12.7  I think that's my highest morning reading since I was diagnosed.  I've been high all day, two 7.somethings and another 12.something so far.  Oops


----------



## mumpat888

Jonsi said:


> I've slept a bit and have woken with a stonking headache, feeling pants but thankfully levels down to 9.4... that'll teach me to forget my meds eh?


You ok now Jonsi ?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Here we go again, another low 3.8 - I dropped Lantus again last night too.

Might need to resort to a carb supper at bedtime.

Right, porridge and hot milk it is then


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Here we go again, another low 3.8 - I dropped Lantus again last night too.
> 
> Might need to resort to a carb supper at bedtime.
> 
> Right, porridge and hot milk it is then


It's quite remarkable how quickly your need for lantus is declining @Hazel! Good news!  Hope your levels stabilise soon though, and that you have a good day


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> It's quite remarkable how quickly your need for lantus is declining @Hazel! Good news!  Hope your levels stabilise soon though, and that you have a good day




Thanks Alan - could it be the cold weather?
It is freezing with a fair fall of snow too


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 6.2 for me this morning...although not absolutely sure I am fully awake yet...seem to be having a nightmare...is Trump really in the lead?


----------



## Hazel

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a 6.2 for me this morning...although not absolutely sure I fully awake yet...seem to be having a nightmare...is Trump really in the lead?




Sadly yes


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan - could it be the cold weather?
> It is freezing with a fair fall of snow too


It may be a factor, it is for some people, but I suspect it's just a continuation of your improving control and insulin sensitivity


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bom dia meus garrafas diabéticos de efervescente pop. A result for me of 3.9mmols this morning when I am finding some degree of difficulty being upbeat given the rather dangerous and chaotic turn the world is currently taking. 


If I knew you were coming I'd have baked a cake, baked a cake baked a cake. A little Eileen Barton for you all this morning.  Your cakes however would be carb lite. Have a fine day today my little munchkins


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all on this possibly disaterous morning for the world.  At least it's a 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning All 5.8 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all on this possibly disaterous morning for the world.  At least it's a 5.5 for me today.


Good numbers Mark...wish I could say the same for Hilary... in disbelief!


----------



## Owen

Holy crap The end is nigh, 4.9, think I'll just have insulin for breakfast


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a welcome 7.4 for me this morning and Yes, I have remembered to take my meds. Don't plan on repeating that mistake in a hurry. 

Is America nuts?


----------



## Ljc

Nutty as a fruit cake


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.6 for me. DSN says I can have a libre (although I need to buy my own sensors) as waking reading all over the place for no apparent reason. We'll see what mischief D is up to overnight.
What the %#~¥ is America thinking


----------



## khskel

An uncontroversial 5.9 for me


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Here we go again, another low 3.8 - I dropped Lantus again last night too.



Snap! A 3.8 here too. My Lantus is on the way up tho. Glad to hear it's working for you, Hazel.

This week's swift drop in temperature (10 degrees in two days) has sent my BGs into a tail spin! Been high as a kite for 3 days. Hopefully, back to normal today......fleurghblblbgnn.


----------



## Flower

Morning  6.9 for me today. Wednesday... must go foot ulcer clinic- groundhog day


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning  6.9 for me today. Wednesday... must go foot ulcer clinic- groundhog day


Hope it goes well, Flower, and you don't run into any of those pesky "don't think before speaking" types.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... a welcome 7.4 for me this morning and Yes, I have remembered to take my meds. Don't plan on repeating that mistake in a hurry.
> 
> Is America nuts?




Hey Jonsi bach, I hope you are OK this morning. Do you feel better than yesterday?


----------



## Robin

6.8 here. 6.8 before bed too.....just dipped down to 3.8 at 3 am. Yep, the washing line shaped trace is back.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 6.3 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning  6.9 for me today. Wednesday... must go foot ulcer clinic- groundhog day


Good luck Flower


----------



## Ljc

Good luck Flower, I'm hoping for good news for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Hope your appointment goes well Flower


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all looks like theres a few of us on the 5.8 step this wet and soggy morn .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. Hope your appointment goes well today Flower.
A miserable 11.6 for me today on this miserable wet wednesday.


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hey Jonsi bach, I hope you are OK this morning. Do you feel better than yesterday?


Bore Da @Diabeticliberty ...apart from the Trump thing I feel heaps better. Headache went about 22:30 last night and I slept almost as soon as my head hit the pillow (in addition to me sleeping for most of the afternoon).
The concern shown by yourself and many others on this Forum is genuinely appreciated.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm 5.1 this terrible morning. Good to know you're back to normal Jonsi, we need you on top form


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  6.9 for me today. Wednesday... must go foot ulcer clinic- groundhog day


Hoping for some good progress @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this historic day.


----------



## Ljc

A very tired Good mornin to you all. Ain't t  it just typical , when I had a late night or rather early morning, I'm up before the larks  .  A big mug of coffee and another try at bedebise me thinks.  6.7 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> A very tired Good mornin to you all. Ain't t  it just typical , when I had a late night or rather early morning, I'm up before the larks  .  A big mug of coffee and another try at bedebise me thinks.  6.7 today.


Same here Ljc... no back to bedebise for me ...too much to do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...very early start for me...6.1 this morning...lowest BG since I met 'Betty'...who knows...those 5's seem to be getting closer?


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Same here Ljc... no back to bedebise for me ...too much to do.


Nice figure, well done.
It's one of the pleasures of retirement , which I fully intent to make the best use of today


----------



## Ljc

Does anyone know of a good school, lots of discipline etc etc that I can send my iPad to, I've spoken to two people on this site so far and it's been really rude to them , thank god for the edit button.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my word - I forgot to take my Lantus injection last night.

But 5.2 on rising - amazing!


----------



## Owen

Hopefully a better day, 5.7 to kick it off with


----------



## Diabeticliberty

glücklicher Tag meine mächtigen feinen diabetischen Bratapfel. This morning I find my blood sugars at the lofty height of 3.9mmols.

Summertime and the living is easy. Fish are jumping and the cotton is high. A little Ella Fitzgerald and the Ted Carson Trio for you all this morning because although it is dark and autumn you all me feel like it's still summer


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Along with a headache and feeling as if I've had no sleep is a 6.1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A middle of the road 6.2 for me.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... after 7s yesterday I had a ciabatta roll with my bacon omelette last evening, bumped me up to a 12 before bed and a 10.1 first thing this morning. I blame Donald J Trump.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...very early start for me...6.1 this morning...lowest BG since I met 'Betty'...who knows...those 5's seem to be getting closer?


Hahaha. Dire Betty - great name for our annoying condition! 

Morning all. A house spesh for me on (according to the news - so out of touch!) World Dire Betty Day. 
What's ev1 got planned to mark the occasion...apart from dodging the raindrops?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 for me too, Owen. Congrats on the HS Bloden. Now, what have I got planned for today? *looks outside* Ah yes, hibernation.


----------



## Ljc

I woke up again at 07 40 a much more reasonable hour   6.8.


----------



## Jonsi

Greyhound Gal said:


> Along with a headache and feeling as if I've had no sleep is a 6.1.


with the exception of the 6.1 ( I wish) ...that's normal for me 
Maybe you need to sleep for a day as well as a night? I know I need to drink more water, that helps ease my headaches ...looked like I was peeing tea this morning!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all , on the 5.8 step for me again . Have a lovely day .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.*cough* (hides from Kooky) for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  A 6.2 this morning.  Maybe caused by a bit of a sore throat.  Out for my birthday dinner tonight & I've decided on the T-bone as I've never had one.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all , on the 5.8 step for me again . Have a lovely day .




Wahahahaeyyyyyy dun it again. Excellent result which I am sure you are working hard to get to


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  A 6.2 this morning.  Maybe caused by a bit of a sore throat.  Out for my birthday dinner tonight & I've decided on the T-bone as I've never had one.




Your birthday today young man? I can think of no better way to celebrate it than with T bone. Actually yes I can, you could invite me along and we could all have T bone. A very, very happy birthday to you. May you get all you wish for. Have a fantastic day


----------



## Jonsi

Ah...T Bone ...an excellent music producer who has worked with Elton John, Elvis Costello, Tony Bennett, Robert Plant and Los Lobos to name but a few.

Mark ...don't eat the bone! Happy birthday


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> Your birthday today young man? I can think of no better way to celebrate it than with T bone. Actually yes I can, you could invite me along and we could all have T bone. A very, very happy birthday to you. May you get all you wish for. Have a fantastic day


Thanks, DL.  Actually, my birthday is on Saturday, but as I always go over Bruvs on a Thursday, decided to go out then.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 after a bad night. Just couldn't sleep and knowing I'm going overnight tonight prob made it worse! 
Well done on HS Bloden and your excellent 6.1 Bubbsie


----------



## Amigo

I'm a clickety click 6.6 too Linda. Well done to the low hitters and enjoy your pre-birthday dinosaur steak Mark. Only seems like yesterday you had a birthday. Have you started having them every year? I'm down to 1 in 3 now


----------



## mumpat888

Bloden said:


> Hahaha. Dire Betty - great name for our annoying condition!
> 
> Morning all. A house spesh for me on (according to the news - so out of touch!) World Dire Betty Day.
> What's ev1 got planned to mark the occasion...apart from dodging the raindrops?


Am loving the "Dire Betty" !


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I'm a clickety click 6.6 too Linda. Well done to the low hitters and enjoy your pre-birthday dinosaur steak Mark. Only seems like yesterday you had a birthday. Have you started having them every year? I'm down to 1 in 3 now


Lol.  This is actually my first birthday since diagnosis.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Lol.  This is actually my first birthday since diagnosis.



I know it is hun, I was only teasing!  Hope you have a lovely night and enjoy a big juicy t-bone. I've made Greek kekbas for our tea.


----------



## Ljc

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  A 6.2 this morning.  Maybe caused by a bit of a sore throat.  Out for my birthday dinner tonight & I've decided on the T-bone as I've never had one.


I think You'll really enjoy your T bone Mark .


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Oh my word - I forgot to take my Lantus injection last night.
> 
> But 5.2 on rising - amazing!


House special on no lantus!   Remarkable!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide away at 4am...yuk...6.2 this morning...


----------



## Sylvia Annett

3.4 this morning. Light meal last evening always makes a big difference in my BG's. Trying to eat low carb meals except if we eat out then it's " anything goes" . Not good but the eating out treats are few and far between. Can correct easily with a pump. Syl


----------



## Ljc

Got d morning everyone. 5.4 today 
@Sylvia Annett hi and Welcome. 3.4 is rather low, I hope you feel ok.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Welcome @Sylvia Annett !


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bonjour mes beaux papillons diabétiques délicats. A cheeky little 3.9mmols for me this fine morning.

Many years ago. Centuries ago oh there was a man called Mozart and he......... Cleo Laine today folks with Turkish Delight because you all delight me so


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a horrible but not unexpected 12.2 this morning (last night's meal was carb heavy)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Miserable 7.7 today.


----------



## Hazel

Despite injecting Lantus last night - a disappointing 6.3


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Any spare hugs going?  Woke up to a massive 15.0 - ok, so I had my flu jab yesterday, but it comes at the end of a week where my BGs have been sky-high (in the 16s) all afternoon and evening.

VERY fed up.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Here are some from me Bloden {{{{}}}} .Hope things stabilise again soon.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Any spare hugs going?  Woke up to a massive 15.0 - ok, so I had my flu jab yesterday, but it comes at the end of a week where my BGs have been sky-high (in the 16s) all afternoon and evening.
> 
> VERY fed up.


Ouch,  I bet you are fed up. I hope you're not going down with something. Could your insulin haven been compromised
Oops I nearly forgot this


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Despite injecting Lantus last night - a disappointing 6.3


Their is nowt wrong with 6.3. In fact it's good.


----------



## khskel

A mid range 6.3 for me too @Hazel. It's Friday at last.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Ouch,  I bet you are fed up. I hope you're not going down with something. Could your insulin haven been compromised
> Oops I nearly forgot this
> View attachment 2254


Aw, thanks LJC.  I feel thoroughly hugged.


----------



## Owen

A big fat round KC annoying FIVE, that's 5 or slightly more than 4.9, or slightly less than 5.1. morning all you human beings and DL


----------



## Stitch147

Sending a hug your way Bloden.
Morning all. 9.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up Bubbsie, 6.2 here too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Goid morning!  Looks like my liver had saved up some lumpy bumpy carbs to dump on me this morning.  6.7.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Goid morning!  Looks like my liver had saved up some lumpy bumpy carbs to dump on me this morning.  6.7.


Well, we'd all have been disappointed if you'd got off scot free! Glad you enjoyed the meal, and actually, that figure is brilliant for a post treat morning.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Sending a hug your way Bloden.
> Morning all. 9.6 for me this morning.


Ta v much, Stitch.

Happy birthday for tomoz, Mark...keep on celebrating til Monday if I were you - your BG doesn't seem to mind too much!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and hugs for you Bloden Hope you feel brighter soon. 
Just home fro a night and 6.4. Can't go to bed for a few hours so thought I'd test before my sleep.


----------



## Jonsi

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Any spare hugs going?  Woke up to a massive 15.0 - ok, so I had my flu jab yesterday, but it comes at the end of a week where my BGs have been sky-high (in the 16s) all afternoon and evening.
> 
> VERY fed up.


Hi Blod ...hugs are all well and good, but you can't beat a good old fashioned Welsh {{{{_*cwtch*_}}}} for making you feel better


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> Hi Blod ...hugs are all well and good, but you can't beat a good old fashioned Welsh {{{{_*cwtch*_}}}} for making you feel better


Aw, diolch yn fawr! Feeling fendigedig nawr.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Woke up this morning to the hesitant makings of a sunny day with a miserable 2.8. Jelly babies for brekkie.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Woke up this morning to the hesitant makings of a sunny day with a miserable 2.8. Jelly babies for brekkie.


Ack! Hope the JBs do the trick and you have smooth levels through the day and no hypo headache


----------



## Amigo

Ooo some spectacular highs and lows...hope you all get on an even keel soon folks!

Well I'm a 6.7 (without the lumpy bumpy rumpty pumpy Mark ) so good result!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## mumpat888

Glued to the 5.8 step . Have a good weekend everyone .


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Glued to the 5.8 step . Have a good weekend everyone .




Now we're ready let's do rock steady aha 

It was a big ska song back in the day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Just ordered my Libre as I'm fed up with being all over the place in the morning and during some days with no reason as far as I can tell. Today is a prime example so far: waking was 7.7 with a bad headache and still feeling very tired again (had gone to bed on 5.4), 2 hours later it was 12.1 (had eaten nothing and just had a cup of tea as per normal), 1 hour after this 7.6 so I had a banana and a satsuma and 2 units bolus (on 1:10 ratio and don't have a 1/2 unit pen), 3 hours after this and a nap was back up to 11.2. Bananas and satsumas don't normally give me a big spike, and even so after 3 hours I should be back down. 
Once I can see what is going on between my finger prick readings, maybe it will give me some idea what on earth is happening, unless anyone has any ideas?. I see my DSN in 2 weeks so hopefully I can show her the readings.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Sending more hugs, @Bloden 

@Greyhound Gal - my readings are all over the place at the moment too (up to 15 mid-morning, down to 3 by lunchtime), and I've tried everything except for changing to a different basal, which I'm intending to do in a few days' time.  Lantus really isn't working for me, and I'm not the only person to have had problems with it - could it be that for you too?  What dose are you on?  It seems to be OK for people who need a lot of it but very unreliable in smaller doses.

Oh, I was 8.9 this morning, but I was hungry last night, probably didn't bolus quite enough for my bedtime snack


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thanks Juliet. I'm on 10u Lantus at bedtime. Only been on MDI for 2 weeks but my morning readings have been anywhere between 5.5 and 7.8, which I know aren't terrible but there is no consistency and no correlation to bedtime reading.Some days I can be pretty level and others all over the place like today, even when I eat very similar or the same for breakfast and lunch. It's the inconsistency and lack of reasoning that I'm finding sooo frustrating - but then that is D all over I guess


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Any spare hugs going?  Woke up to a massive 15.0 - ok, so I had my flu jab yesterday, but it comes at the end of a week where my BGs have been sky-high (in the 16s) all afternoon and evening.
> 
> VERY fed up.



A bundle of hugs and a large helping of anti-fed up vibes posted to you Bloden  I hope your bg gets the right message and starts to behave itself asap.


----------



## MartinT1

Averaged 6.2 this Monday-Friday. I've had better but a lot worse too


----------



## Lindarose

Very good results Martin.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> A bundle of hugs and a large helping of anti-fed up vibes posted to you Bloden  I hope your bg gets the right message and starts to behave itself asap.


Thanks, Flower. I think your bossy to BG vibes are getting thru...


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Sending more hugs, @Bloden



Thanks, Juliet...the group hug has cheered me up no end. Ta ev1.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Thanks Juliet. I'm on 10u Lantus at bedtime. Only been on MDI for 2 weeks but my morning readings have been anywhere between 5.5 and 7.8, which I know aren't terrible but there is no consistency and no correlation to bedtime reading.Some days I can be pretty level and others all over the place like today, even when I eat very similar or the same for breakfast and lunch. It's the inconsistency and lack of reasoning that I'm finding sooo frustrating - but then that is D all over I guess



I wouldn't worry too much about morning readings being between 5.5 and 7.8, as you say those are not terrible, in fact they're pretty good (though I understand the frustration when there is no correlation to bedtime reading - I get that too, it's only occasionally I can say, like I did today, that I know what caused the morning reading being higher or lower than usual).  I'd be more concerned about going from 7ish to 12ish and then back to 7ish for no apparent reason - that was what sounded like Lantus to me because that's what it seems to do to me.  Its pattern is supposed to be smooth but actually for me it's very bumpy.  But it's early days for you, and you are on a higher dose of Lantus than I am (I'm on 5 units), so you may find you are able to iron the bumps out with a bit of experimenting with injection times/mealtimes etc.  At least you are not getting up in the middle of the night every night to eat a jam sandwich, which is what I did during my first week on MDI - they put me on 16 units of Lantus when I needed 6


----------



## Sylvia Annett

G'day all

BG 3.3 this morning. 
Up from 0215 this morning with cramp and pain in toe. The toe is infected, is extremely painful and I am waiting for nail surgery hopefully next week. The toenail on the big toe has split, due to chemotherapy, and has embedded itself into the side of the toe. It keeps me awake at times and the pain medication takes a long time before it helps.


----------



## Owen

Sylvia Annett said:


> G'day all
> 
> BG 3.3 this morning.
> Up from 0215 this morning with cramp and pain in toe. The toe is infected, is extremely painful and I am waiting for nail surgery hopefully next week. The toenail on the big toe has split, due to chemotherapy, and has embedded itself into the side of the toe. It keeps me awake at times and the pain medication takes a long time before it helps.


Ouch


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . I'm happy to say that after 3.1  last night I'm feeling grand at 6.8 this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buenos días mis maravillosamente bizcochos horneados diabéticos. On this beautiful autumn Saturday morning my waking blood sugar is 4.1mmols.


Tell me when will you be mine? Tell me quando, quando quando? A classic line from none other than the Cuban heeled Englebert Humperdink for you today because I want you all to be mine


----------



## Northerner

Sylvia Annett said:


> G'day all
> 
> BG 3.3 this morning.
> Up from 0215 this morning with cramp and pain in toe. The toe is infected, is extremely painful and I am waiting for nail surgery hopefully next week. The toenail on the big toe has split, due to chemotherapy, and has embedded itself into the side of the toe. It keeps me awake at times and the pain medication takes a long time before it helps.


Ow, sorry to hear this Sylvia!  I hope you get the surgery next week and that everything goes well 

6.3 for me this rainy day


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy campers - pleased to report 5.0 on rising


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> Good morning happy campers - pleased to report 5.0 on rising




WAHAHAHAHEEEEEYYYYY 5.0 is excellent young lady


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.6 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...despite sleeping so badly last night...6.7 for me...might just go back to bed...feeling rough.


----------



## Owen

Good morning world, 5.3 to get the day started. Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a naughty 6.9 this morning after succumbing to a macflurry last night. I blame it on tiredness! 
Anyway a good long sleep gives me no excuse to continue such naughtiness!
Looking forward to London


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about morning readings being between 5.5 and 7.8, as you say those are not terrible, in fact they're pretty good (though I understand the frustration when there is no correlation to bedtime reading - I get that too, it's only occasionally I can say, like I did today, that I know what caused the morning reading being higher or lower than usual).  I'd be more concerned about going from 7ish to 12ish and then back to 7ish for no apparent reason - that was what sounded like Lantus to me because that's what it seems to do to me.  Its pattern is supposed to be smooth but actually for me it's very bumpy.  But it's early days for you, and you are on a higher dose of Lantus than I am (I'm on 5 units), so you may find you are able to iron the bumps out with a bit of experimenting with injection times/mealtimes etc.  At least you are not getting up in the middle of the night every night to eat a jam sandwich, which is what I did during my first week on MDI - they put me on 16 units of Lantus when I needed 6


Yep, Lantus can be a bumpy ride - I've worked out that my vertiginous BG dip an hour after lunch is, in fact, my Lantus (18 hours after injecting!) not my Apidra. Hey ho...

Morning all. A beautiful, round, cuddly and squishy 6.0 here, with a straight line all night long. Ah, that's better.

Sorry to hear about your painful toe, Sylvia. I hope the op goes well.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A slightly better 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ready for another rollercoaster ride today. The starter for 10 is 6.5. Are we going higher or lower?? Good game, good game


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Ready for another rollercoaster ride today. The starter for 10 is 6.5. Are we going higher or lower?? Good game, good game[/QUOTE
> 
> Showing my age now...tempted to respond...'here kitty kitty'...good number for starters GG.


----------



## AJLang

A 3.4 woke me up in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning everyone.  What better way to start my birthday but with a 5.2 house special.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> A 3.4 woke me up in the early hours of the morning.


I hope you're ok now.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Ljc. I'm ok now but it did disturb much needed sleep.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... overnight at an hotel in S-o-T. A pie fuelled 11.4 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me.

Congrats on a HS for your birthday Mark


----------



## mumpat888

Fell off the 5.8 step . 6.0 today . Happy Birthday Mark , nice present for you - house special


----------



## AndyMac

12.7 at 7 this morning. Thought I was running ok but test last week showed 15 mid morning with 8 as HA1bc.Dont know what to do to bring it down diagnosed20 years ago type 2
Metformin
Luraglitazide
Plus various other for heart failure.....
Any ideas??


----------



## Ljc

AndyMac said:


> 12.7 at 7 this morning. Thought I was running ok but test last week showed 15 mid morning with 8 as HA1bc.Dont know what to do to bring it down diagnosed20 years ago type 2
> Metformin
> Luraglitazide
> Plus various other for heart failure.....
> Any ideas??


Hi @AndyMac Welcome. Have you got a cold etc as that can raise your BG levels . When I was on tablets I found drinking more water helped lower my levels when they were high 
If you come over to the newbies section and introduce yourself more people will read and respond to your posts. tell us what you eat that sort of thing 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  This is a first for me, bedtime and waking 6.1


----------



## AJLang

Lol I'm having fun after yesterday morning's hypo I decided to be conservative with my Bolus last night and ended up this morning at 15.1.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...OUCH...before bed 9.4...relieved this morning at 7.1...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. Hope those who attended enjoyed themselves yesterday and didn't get up to too much mischief . It's a 6.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.2 before evening meal and only 60% approx of bolus. 5.8 before bed without the remainder and 6.5 this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a nice enough Sunday 5.5 .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice sunny 5.8 here. I don't know why it felt the need to rain ALL day yesterday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, despite going to bed at a nice 7.8 woke up with a 10.1.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, a nice sunny 5.8 here. I don't know why it felt the need to rain ALL day yesterday.


Joining you on the 5.8 step this morning @Robin  Woke up at 5 this morning, decided to have an extra half hour, then woke up again three hours later!  Must have needed it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  A not too shabby 5.7.  Last night had a Lamb Rogan Josh with 3 poppadoms & a chipatti followed by a slice of Belgian chocolate cheesecake. 5.0 before & 7.6 after, so not bad at all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

S


Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  A not too shabby 5.7.  Last night had a Lamb Rogan Josh with 3 poppadoms & a chipatti followed by a slice of Belgian chocolate cheesecake. 5.0 before & 7.6 after, so not bad at all.


Serious question @Mark Parrott , how do you eat that and only go to 7.6? I'd be up near the 20's.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all from soggy Spain. An annoying 9.5 here after a nasty little hypo at 3am and a very nice lie-in.Been on the exercise bike and down in range again now...a quiet Sunday looms.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Greyhound Gal said:


> S
> 
> Serious question Mark, how do you eat that and only go to 7.6? I'd be up near the 20's.


I wish I knew.  Straight after I had my excellent HbA1c result, I celebrated with fish & chips followed by apple strudel & shot up to 10.2!  Now, just a few weeks later, I'm able to handle more carbs with little effect on my BG.  Is it possible that I have managed to lose the fat around my pancreas & improved it's performance?  I'm still being careful.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me after a really good night's sleep which I needed 

Had too much carb yesterday for sure!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning , and out of the blue 4.7 ! I followed your advice yesterday about drinking more water Ljc , and had a glass full before bed . Wonder if that's what did it


----------



## Owen

After a night out paid thuggery


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a 10.2 for me this morning. Off to Remembrance Day Parade with the Scouts a bit later, at least it's dry.


----------



## Hazel

Morning - just wakened, slept 12 hours straight through

5.6


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I seem to have got my Lantus dose sorted. I woke up with 5.2, and my Libre tells me that it has been much the same all night. 

How good is that?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buongiorno mia bella roseo guance bambini diabetici. My waking (which was about 10 minutes ago) blood sugar was 1.8mmols after taking a stupid amount of insulin this morning and no food as my blood sugars at 6.00am this morning were stratospheric after being forced fed Aftershock ( very sweet) vodka Red Bull and Cheeky Vimto all night. My carers should have left me alone on single malt but I just cannot get them to see things my way. 

You've got to know when to hold 'em. Know when to fold 'em. Kenny Rogers for you this morning my little possums because I want to hold you all 



Goodnight all its back to bed for poor old DL


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buona mattina il mio delizioso raggi di sole diabetici. After a much welcome extended period of shut eye my waking blood glucose is 3.8mmols. 


When the moon meets your eye like a big pizza pie that's amore. Dean Martin croons to you all this morning because my L'Oréal diabetics you are worth it


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.2 today...


----------



## Jonsi

Nice numbers Bubbsie 

Bore da pawb... a pleasing 7.6 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. After an unexplained 3.6 Before bed , I'm 7.6 this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Nice numbers Bubbsie
> 
> Bore da pawb... a pleasing 7.6 for me this morning




Jonsi bach, much better numbers from you baby. Stick with it and maybe win a goldfish. All joking aside really well done with it


----------



## AJLang

I don't know what is going on with my BG levels but it is very tiring. Three corrections by pen since Thursday because levels have been so unexpectedly high but also three hypos ar different times but not linked to the corrections. Three hypos in three days is a lot for me,  Yesterday I ate lunch and the only other thing that I ate was three mini cheddars which I bolused for. Woke up at 2.30 with an 18.3 which I corrected. At 6.20 it was still 14.5. Absolutely no pattern. Apologies for the rant but very frustrated.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 5.4 for me this . Have a good week everyone


----------



## khskel

A sore throated 5.3 for me. Have a good level week everybody.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Happy Birthday fellow forum peeps. 7.1 for me this wet morning, but it does occur to me that my 'waking reading is actually always 15-20 mins after I get up and have seen to the dogs. DOH! I'll see what my true waking readings are from tomorrow!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.2 for me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A 5.9 for me today.




Mr Parrott you big ole hippy. Love the new avatar / piccy.  Makes you look a bit faaaaaaaarrrrrrrr out baby


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Nice numbers Bubbsie
> 
> Bore da pawb... a pleasing 7.6 for me this morning


Thanks Jonsi...ditto...


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all 5.4 for me this . Have a good week everyone




Fire in the hold. I do believe you dunnit again. Mighty fine result


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> I don't know what is going on with my BG levels but it is very tiring. Three corrections by pen since Thursday because levels have been so unexpectedly high but also three hypos ar different times but not linked to the corrections. Three hypos in three days is a lot for me,  Yesterday I ate lunch and the only other thing that I ate was three mini cheddars which I bolused for. Woke up at 2.30 with an 18.3 which I corrected. At 6.20 it was still 14.5. Absolutely no pattern. Apologies for the rant but very frustrated.


I'm frustrated for you, AJ. I hope things level off for you as the day goes on.

Morning all. 12.3 here. As Toyah Wilcox used to sing: "It's a mysterwee, it's a mysterwee......I'm still searching for a clue" 8 and a half years in! Ho hum...

Looking forward to seeing tonite's super moon - eyes skyward from 3pm onwards ev1. Don't want to miss it!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up Mumpat, 5.4 here too.
Congrats on the House Special, Hazel.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, im joining AJ and Bloden with the high numbers, an annoying 11.2 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone - 5.2 for me



A House Special Hazel!


----------



## Owen

Good morning all y'all 5.5 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and well done on those beautiful low numbers. 
Afraid I ate sons birthday cake yesterday and a few other treats. Despite 2  long walks I got 7.4 this morning


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> "It's a mysterwee, it's a mysterwee......I'm still searching for a clue"



Ahh so true Bloden   it's a 2.9 mysterwee for me to start the week


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and well done on those beautiful low numbers.
> Afraid I ate sons birthday cake yesterday and a few other treats. Despite 2  long walks I got 7.4 this morning


Blimey Linda...I would not mind a 7.4 for a slice of birthday cake...any left?


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Linda...I would not mind a 7.4 for a slice of birthday cake...any left?



I wouldnt mind a 7.4 any time of day!!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I don't know what is going on with my BG levels but it is very tiring. Three corrections by pen since Thursday because levels have been so unexpectedly high but also three hypos ar different times but not linked to the corrections. Three hypos in three days is a lot for me,  Yesterday I ate lunch and the only other thing that I ate was three mini cheddars which I bolused for. Woke up at 2.30 with an 18.3 which I corrected. At 6.20 it was still 14.5. Absolutely no pattern. Apologies for the rant but very frustrated.


Ack! Sorry to hear this Amanda, I hope things settle for you and you have a better night tonight 

Congrats on the House Special @Hazel! 

@Lindarose - hope when you said you ate son's birthday cake you didn't mean the WHOLE cake!  If so, I have no sympathy, if just a slice then it was worth it! 

Forgot to post earlier, 5.8 for me today


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's a 3.1 for me today, Not ideal, but breakfast has got me up to 6.1.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Well, it's a 3.1 for me today, Not ideal, but breakfast has got me up to 6.1.




When do you get the vitamin D results Mike?


----------



## Lindarose

I tell you what - It was a really big cake and I had a really big bit! (No not the whole cake Northerner! ) It was Victoria sponge which I love. And I made him take the rest home or it would have been my breakfast thus morning. Plus I had a few other extras so deserve the 7.4. I was hoping to get away with it!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me. Hope you can stabilise things soon Amanda and I must confess to an Aww  when I read your post @Stitch147 . I really hope Santa brings you low numbers for next year.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me. Hope you can stabilise things soon Amanda and I must confess to an Aww  when I read your post @Stitch147 . I really hope Santa brings you low numbers for next year.


Yes me too Stitch. You really deserve some nice low ones.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> I wouldnt mind a 7.4 any time of day!!!


OOh Stitch...soon...once they figure out exactly 'what' type you are...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> OOh Stitch...soon...once they figure out exactly 'what' type you are...


And how to deal with me!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> And how to deal with me!


Being diplomatic this morning Stitch...no idea why...it's Monday...full of aches and pains...it's raining...but I seem to be in a good mood (so far)...was tempted to say that too though


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> And how to deal with me!


Very carefully!


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Being diplomatic this morning Stitch...no idea why...it's Monday...full of aches and pains...it's raining...but I seem to be in a good mood (so far)...was tempted to say that too though


 Hows the bonce today hun?


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Hows the bonce today hun?


Its painful but feeling so much better...just been for walkies...aching but that's okay...think I was quite lucky!...thanks...will give you a shout when next down for Lunch...get MBT there for a threesome?


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Its painful but feeling so much better...just been for walkies...aching but that's okay...think I was quite lucky!...thanks...will give you a shout when next down for Lunch...get MBT there for a threesome?


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> When do you get the vitamin D results Mike?


My Vitamin D results I've reported elsewhere as being down in my boots, riickets and osteomalacia level. I see the doc on Friday to plan out treatment.
It's just another Scottish condition, plus the pancreatitis.


----------



## Ljc

Morning. Just had a nasty shock, woke up with a 7.8 then when I woke up my iPad to enter it in my log I discovered to my horror it was only 03 15 and That I'd only been in bed for two  yes two hours  .  I'll sit up for a while with a nice big mug of restorative coffee ,browse round here for a while and perhaps have a read of The science of Discworld before I hunt for my rubber hammer  which someone's pinched again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning. Just had a nasty shock, woke up with a 7.8 then when I woke up my iPad to enter it in my log I discovered to my horror it was only 03 15 and That I'd only been in bed for two  yes two hours  .  I'll sit up for a while with a nice big mug of restorative coffee ,browse round here for a while and perhaps have a read of The science of Discworld before I hunt for my rubber hammer  which someone's pinched again.


Saw your post as I stumbled to the laptop this morning...enjoy 'Discworld' sounds as if it is just the right thing to get you back to sleep...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early start...on duty all day...yuk...6.3 for me today...those 5's are still eluding me!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hola hola hola mis deliciosos rollos de salchicha diabéticos. A saucy little 4.4mmols for me this Tuesday morning.


Unforgettable in every way, unforgettable that's how you'll stay. Nat King Cole for your listening pleasure because I will never forget any of you


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's a 9.7 here 

Bubbsie, it's not that long ago you were hoping for 7's now you want 5's! Well Done!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.6 for me , have a good dsy everyone .


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. True waking reading of 6.5 today


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.6 for me , have a good dsy everyone .


Snap! Joining you on the 5.6 step this morning @mumpat888


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good moaning!  5.7 today.  Taking wifey to her PIP assessment today.  Here we go again!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning everyone. True waking reading of 6.5 today




BOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> Good moaning!  5.7 today.  Taking wifey to her PIP assessment today.  Here we go again!




Good luck with stuff today baby


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.6 for me , have a good dsy everyone .



Excellent result AGAIN


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... it's a 9.7 here
> 
> Bubbsie, it's not that long ago you were hoping for 7's now you want 5's! Well Done!


Morning Jonsi...just being greedy now


----------



## khskel

Morning all. An only just 6.9 It must have been the super moon but probably down to the lurgy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Good moaning!  5.7 today.  Taking wifey to her PIP assessment today.  Here we go again!


Good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.6 for me , have a good dsy everyone .


Good numbers Pat.


----------



## Owen

Good morning is Tuesday and medical appointments day with a 5.5 to kick off with


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Good morning is Tuesday and medical appointments day with a 5.5 to kick off with


Hope the appointments go well


----------



## mumpat888

You're very welcome , pop yourself down here .


Northerner said:


> Snap! Joining you on the 5.6 step this morning @mumpat888 [/QUO


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone who posted supportive messages about my levels yesterday. I managed to get my levels more normal yesterday afternoon but the gastroparesis has really flared up. Woke up feeling really yucky with a BG of 13.5.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Good morning is Tuesday and medical appointments day with a 5.5 to kick off with


Good luck Owen...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . 7.3 today. Surely the cakes gone out of my system by now? New pot of strips yesterday. Could they be reading high or maybe previous pot were reading low? Or maybe it's just D! 
Anyway well done on some good numbers around here. Bubbsie you're doing so well Bet the 5's are not long away


----------



## Robin

7.2 here! Woke up unexpectedly at 2 am, tested and was 4.2, so had preemptive hypo snack just in case that's what had woken me, but obv it was just the supermoon. ( I got up and looked at it, seemed quite small to me, but it was incredibly bright)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I've only gone and  got a splendid 5.2! Off to D clinic today to get the scores on the doors.


----------



## Lindarose

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've only gone and  got a splendid 5.2! Off to D clinic today to get the scores on the doors.


Good work Flower! May this be the start of a great day


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've only gone and  got a splendid 5.2! Off to D clinic today to get the scores on the doors.


Woohoo!  House Special!  Hope the scores are good!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Good luck everyone with your pesky appointments.


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck everyone with all your appointments. Hope the numbers improve for you AJ.
Another miserable number for me today. 10.1. Just wish I could get my morning numbers down.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Good morning is Tuesday and medical appointments day with a 5.5 to kick off with


good you are looking Owen. The force is strong within.
Appointments to be going OK hope I.

_(jeez ...being Yoda, a pain it is)_


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Owen...


They're both regular ones, the physio is actually at my old GP practice, awkward.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> good you are looking Owen. The force is strong within.
> Appointments to be going OK hope I.
> 
> _(jeez ...being Yoda, a pain it is)_


Always two there are. Hmmm


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Owen said:


> They're both regular ones, the physio is actually at my old GP practice, awkward.




Owen don't feel awkward. If they hadn't jerked you around then you would still be with them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> They're both regular ones, the physio is actually at my old GP practice, awkward.


Sod em' Owen...if they'd treated you right...you'd still be there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've only gone and  got a splendid 5.2! Off to D clinic today to get the scores on the doors.


And maybe a 'Brucie Bonus'...have I got the right programme?...good luck Flower.


----------



## Amigo

Morning Amigo's amigos....delighting in a 5.9 this morning 

Off for the blood let later and a b/p check up (latter will go up because of the former!)


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start...on duty all day...yuk...6.3 for me today...those 5's are still eluding me!


You're well on your way though  .  How's your head


----------



## Ljc

Good luck everyone who has appointments today.


----------



## John Froy

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Mine was 7.2


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . Woke at a much more respectable hour today  a not so respectable 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> You're well on your way though  .  How's your head


Hi Ljc...only just saw this...head is mending slowly...everyone is hopeful that bump will have knocked some sense into me...doubtful...bit more work to do on my numbers...thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 for me today...still a work in progress.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Morning Amigo's amigos....delighting in a 5.9 this morning
> 
> Off for the blood let later and a b/p check up (latter will go up because of the former!)


Great numbers Amigo...hope the BP followed suite.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Glücklicher Tag meine hübsche diabetischen Pfauen. Today I report in with blood sugars of 3.9mmols.


I don't know what it is that makes me love you so. I only know that I don't wanna let you go.  This morning we have Dusty Springfield because I want to be with you all


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather unusual 6.5 this morning.  I'm wondering if that is connected to our bed collapsing in the night.  Didn't wake me up, but found out the centre support beam of the frame has snapped in half!  I blame the cats.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an 8.4 for me this morning. wild and windy night here (nothing to do with Metformin!)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.9 from me.
@Mark Parrott - we don't need to know about your nocturnal activities at this time in the morning thankyou


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A rather unusual 6.5 this morning.  I'm wondering if that is connected to our bed collapsing in the night.  Didn't wake me up, but found out the centre support beam of the frame has snapped in half!  I blame the cats.


Really?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. It's a 6.9 from me.
> @Mark Parrott - we don't need to know about your nocturnal activities at this time in the morning thankyou




Fine score young lady. You win a goldfish 

Really well done


----------



## Owen

Good morning a 5.4 for me it is.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott Lord of lurvvvvvvveeeee. He's a heart taker and a bed breaker


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A steady away 5.8 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Diabeticliberty said:


> Mark Parrott Lord of lurvvvvvvveeeee. He's a heart taker and a bed breaker


I think that boat sailed long ago.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Good luck everyone with all your appointments. Hope the numbers improve for you AJ.
> Another miserable number for me today. 10.1. Just wish I could get my morning numbers down.


Thank you Stitch. I hope that your numbers improve. 14.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice round Kooky baiting...er, *chickens out*  5.9-6.1


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Stitch. I hope that your numbers improve. 14.3 for me this morning.


I'm with you, AJ, as high as a kite at 15.2 (rub out the 1 and it's a HS). 
Clear blue skies here with a sharp nip in the air. I'm off Xmas shopping - like to get my parcels sent by end of Nov.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a slightly better today 7.0 (Sorry Kooky!)
So on my way downstairs I saw a big black thing on carpet. Panicked thinking it was a spider then relief it was a lump of black cat fur. Downstairs saw a round brown lump on floor and got a piece of kitchen roll and disinfectant as thought my cat had had an accident. Was a conker! (Spider deterrent which cat been playing with in the night) . Should have gone to spec savers!


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all 5.5 for me today . Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Flower

Morning all  5.7 to kick off Wednesday.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all 5.5 for me today . Hope you all have a good day




BOOM


----------



## Stitch147

Morning my D family, hope you are all ok on this sunny wednesay morning. A 10.6 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me today...have a good 'un everyone


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.9 today


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've fixed the bed.


----------



## John Froy

I read somewhere that even people without D.B can get a morning spike with readings in the sevens. It is because your body releases sugar to get you out of bed in the mornings. The readings that count are your 3 monthly check.


----------



## Robin

John Froy said:


> I read somewhere that even people without D.B can get a morning spike with readings in the sevens. It is because your body releases sugar to get you out of bed in the mornings. The readings that count are your 3 monthly check.


I'd say it's a combination of meter readings, and the three monthly check that give you the most accurate picture. True, a lot of people get the Dawn Phenomenon, and it's no good beating yourself up about high readings in the morning if they've been fine every other part of the day. On the other hand, a 3 month Hb A1c can come out perfect when in fact, because it's an average, you can have been bucketing between spiking too high and having lows, which isn't good for anybody's long term complication-free prospects.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My brothers HbA1c is 42 (he is type 2) but his readings vary from 3.2 to over 12 every day, which is, of course, not good.  But he thinks it's fine.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> My brothers HbA1c is 42 (he is type 2) but his readings vary from 3.2 to over 12 every day, which is, of course, not good.  But he thinks it's fine.


It's thought that widely fluctuating levels may do more damage than sustained higher levels, as the ups and downs place more stress on the blood vessels, particularly the tiny ones in eyes and kidneys 

As I recall, a perfectly healthy, active person eating sensibly will vary in levels between 3.3-6.0 mmol/l. Hypos are possible in cases of extreme effort e.g. marathon running, but unusual. Dawn Phenomenon should not cause levels to rise above 6.0 in such people, because the body is able to regulate levels by releasing glucagon or insulin in minute amounts to achieve it - with diabetes, you simply can't mimic that level of fine-tuning with injections or a pump. For those type 2s who have managed to reduce their insulin-resistance, perhaps with weight loss and exercise, and who also adhere to a diet that does not overtax their system, something pretty close to a non-diabetic can be achieved


----------



## Jonsi

in advance of my 2 month Review on Friday and, being the sad git that I am, I've been graphing my BGs. There are fluctuations between waking, daytime and evening - invariably lower during the daytime but higher at nights. the range could be as high as 8 mmol/L !! 

From the graph I can see no point in increasing my Humulin-I as I think it's pretty much given up the ghost by tea-time anyway. On Jun 30th I had a BG of 21.1 and was taking 16u of Humulin-I ...since then my BG average has come down to 10.7 (virtually halved) while my Humulin dose has doubled. TBH, I don't think there has been much point in increasing it much above 26u as the 8u difference has made just 1mmol/L difference in BGs (26u=11.7 - 34u=10.7).

_My_ logic tells me that I need to do something of an evening to stop raising the BGs (not eating perhaps?? ). Personally, I think it's time to drop the Humulin back down to 26u and introduce something else to counter meals and the evening rises.

Opinions?


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> in advance of my 2 month Review on Friday and, being the sad git that I am, I've been graphing my BGs. There are fluctuations between waking, daytime and evening - invariably lower during the daytime but higher at nights. the range could be as high as 8 mmol/L !!
> 
> From the graph I can see no point in increasing my Humulin-I as I think it's pretty much given up the ghost by tea-time anyway. On Jun 30th I had a BG of 21.1 and was taking 16u of Humulin-I ...since then my BG average has come down to 10.7 (virtually halved) while my Humulin dose has doubled. TBH, I don't think there has been much point in increasing it much above 26u as the 8u difference has made just 1mmol/L difference in BGs (26u=11.7 - 34u=10.7).
> 
> _My_ logic tells me that I need to do something of an evening to stop raising the BGs (not eating perhaps?? ). Personally, I think it's time to drop the Humulin back down to 26u and introduce something else to counter meals and the evening rises.
> 
> Opinions?


Jonsi...can't give you any advice...still a novice...not even sure what Humulin is?...only just managing to get my numbers down to a point where hoping my GP will accept I don't need to increase my medication at my next review...will be working tomorrow and Friday...so wanted to wish you good luck before I dash off to work tomorrow...hope your review is all positive.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> in advance of my 2 month Review on Friday and, being the sad git that I am, I've been graphing my BGs. There are fluctuations between waking, daytime and evening - invariably lower during the daytime but higher at nights. the range could be as high as 8 mmol/L !!
> 
> From the graph I can see no point in increasing my Humulin-I as I think it's pretty much given up the ghost by tea-time anyway. On Jun 30th I had a BG of 21.1 and was taking 16u of Humulin-I ...since then my BG average has come down to 10.7 (virtually halved) while my Humulin dose has doubled. TBH, I don't think there has been much point in increasing it much above 26u as the 8u difference has made just 1mmol/L difference in BGs (26u=11.7 - 34u=10.7).
> 
> _My_ logic tells me that I need to do something of an evening to stop raising the BGs (not eating perhaps?? ). Personally, I think it's time to drop the Humulin back down to 26u and introduce something else to counter meals and the evening rises.
> 
> Opinions?


Hi Jonsi. Sorry, I don't have enough experience to help you. Is Humulin-l a mixed insulin ?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  7.8 again  .  Got my first appt with Urology today.


----------



## Owen

Good morning 4.2 is todays starting score


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... after an acceptable 8.6 before bed, I got a 10.1 this morning


----------



## Jonsi

Ljc said:


> Hi Jonsi. Sorry, I don't have enough experience to help you. Is Humulin-l a mixed insulin ?


Hi Ljc... Don't think it's mixed. it's a long acting insulin (12 hours).


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> in advance of my 2 month Review on Friday and, being the sad git that I am, I've been graphing my BGs. There are fluctuations between waking, daytime and evening - invariably lower during the daytime but higher at nights. the range could be as high as 8 mmol/L !!
> 
> From the graph I can see no point in increasing my Humulin-I as I think it's pretty much given up the ghost by tea-time anyway. On Jun 30th I had a BG of 21.1 and was taking 16u of Humulin-I ...since then my BG average has come down to 10.7 (virtually halved) while my Humulin dose has doubled. TBH, I don't think there has been much point in increasing it much above 26u as the 8u difference has made just 1mmol/L difference in BGs (26u=11.7 - 34u=10.7).
> 
> _My_ logic tells me that I need to do something of an evening to stop raising the BGs (not eating perhaps?? ). Personally, I think it's time to drop the Humulin back down to 26u and introduce something else to counter meals and the evening rises.
> 
> Opinions?


My first observation is that the gliclazide probably is not doing very much except encouraging you to gain weight and perhaps not allowing the insulin to work effectively on its own. I would personally see what happens without it. This would then give a true feeling for what is happening with the humulin. You seem to be in a half way house between pills and insulin, the Metformin can easily be continued or replaced with a GLP-1 (side effects). The advantage of GLP-1 would be suppression of appetite.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Dzień dobry moi najbardziej pachnące kwiaty na cukrzycę. This morning I check in with blood sugars of 3.9mmols


Many years ago. Centuries ago long before the Beatles even had a single fan oh there was a man called Mozart and he was a keyboard man. 

Cleo Laine and Johnny Dankworth for you this morning because you are all (Turkish) Delightful


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> in advance of my 2 month Review on Friday and, being the sad git that I am, I've been graphing my BGs. There are fluctuations between waking, daytime and evening - invariably lower during the daytime but higher at nights. the range could be as high as 8 mmol/L !!
> 
> From the graph I can see no point in increasing my Humulin-I as I think it's pretty much given up the ghost by tea-time anyway. On Jun 30th I had a BG of 21.1 and was taking 16u of Humulin-I ...since then my BG average has come down to 10.7 (virtually halved) while my Humulin dose has doubled. TBH, I don't think there has been much point in increasing it much above 26u as the 8u difference has made just 1mmol/L difference in BGs (26u=11.7 - 34u=10.7).
> 
> _My_ logic tells me that I need to do something of an evening to stop raising the BGs (not eating perhaps?? ). Personally, I think it's time to drop the Humulin back down to 26u and introduce something else to counter meals and the evening rises.
> 
> Opinions?




What time times are you taking your Isophane? Although it is supposedly a long acting insulin it loses most of its effect after about 7 hours. It may be that if you are only taking a morning dose then you double up with an evening one too.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Now I have my libre the two scores on the doors this morning are 4.1 from libre and 6.4 from finger. Trend overnight looks like I had a couple of fairly low dips at about 1am and another about 4am.
How long should the libre take before it is fully 'settled in' as it's been 13 hours and the two readings are still miles apart?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.8 this morning...my first waking 5...delighted with that


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 for me and atrip to York today. New meter arrived yesterday so no more strip jiggling. Ooh er missus.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry Jonsi but I can't be much help as still a total novice at this bloomin' thing. Hope you get everything sorted though and it all settles down quickly.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 this morning...my first waking 5...delighted with that


Well done Bubbsie. Great news.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> I've fixed the bed.[/QUOT





Greyhound Gal said:


> Now I have my libre the two scores on the doors this morning are 4.1 from libre and 6.4 from finger. Trend overnight looks like I had a couple of fairly low dips at about 1am and another about 4am.
> How long should the libre take before it is fully 'settled in' as it's been 13 hours and the two readings are still miles apart?




Sometimes your Libre readings will drift into the same region as your finger prick tests.  Sometimes they never even come close to each other.  It is far from an exact science unfortunately.  I would maintain some finger prick tests for the next 3 days and hopefully your Libre readings may become more believable.


----------



## Owen

Greyhound Gal said:


> Now I have my libre the two scores on the doors this morning are 4.1 from libre and 6.4 from finger. Trend overnight looks like I had a couple of fairly low dips at about 1am and another about 4am.
> How long should the libre take before it is fully 'settled in' as it's been 13 hours and the two readings are still miles apart?


Just remember its the shape of the graph with Libra, those lows are probably not so low. I would guess from your waking averages you're doing most things correctly. Try to mentally calibrate your Libra, so call 4.1 a 6, then look at your lows and add 1.9 to get a slightly more accurate feel. It will be slightly more complicated as accuracy is not mathematically linear. But you won't be far wrong.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  6.1 today.  MRI scan this morning at 9.45.  Should be fun.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Parrott said:


> I've fixed the bed.




If I had a hammer I'd hammer in the morning


----------



## Jonsi

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 this morning...my first waking 5...delighted with that


Well done Bubbsie...


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> What time times are you taking your Isophane? Although it is supposedly a long acting insulin it loses most of its effect after about 7 hours. It may be that if you are only taking a morning dose then you double up with an evening one too.


My thoughts exactly DL... morning injection is around 06:15, tablets shortly afterwards. Tablets only at 18:30(ish). Nursie says I can go up to 40u so does a 20/20 sound realistic?


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 5.6 for me today . Good luck to all of you with appointments today , hope all goes well .


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi with the best will in the world a morning dose at 6.15am will be doing absolutely nothing for you by 4.00pm the same afternoon.  Personally I would split your 40 units as you suggest 20/20 at 6.00 am and 6.00pm and observe results. From here you could tweak up or down according to what you are finding. 40 units a day seems like an arbitrary figure since I would think you need to take the amount you need to control your blood sugars effectively.  If this is more or less than 40 units I don't see how it matters too much


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 5.6 for me today . Good luck to all of you with appointments today , hope all goes well .



Gun n dunnit again


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Well done Bubbsie. Great news.


Thank you GG...possibly getting the hang of this?...


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> Dzień dobry moi najbardziej pachnące kwiaty na cukrzycę. This morning I check in with blood sugars of 3.9mmols
> 
> 
> Many years ago. Centuries ago long before the Beatles even had a single fan oh there was a man called Mozart and he was a keyboard man.
> 
> Cleo Laine and Johnny Dankworth for you this morning because you are all (Turkish) Delightful


It would save me valuable 'getting ready time' if you posted a link to your daily musical ditty.  Just saying 

NB: Today's was a bit off the wall


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  7.8 again  .  Got my first appt with Urology today.


Good luck with your 'wee' appointment, Ljc. (groan )

Morning all. 5.0 here.

Sorry I can't help, Jonsi, but good luck working out your next move.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

@Jonsi Do you eat _after _your evening meal?  I find that an early supper and then absolutely nothing else until breko delivers pretty good waking levels.  I think Bubbsie is also on to this and it seems to be working for her.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another delightful number for me today 10.2!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 for me , so much for aiming higher.....drawing board where are you?


----------



## Jonsi

Marsbartoastie said:


> @Jonsi Do you eat _after _your evening meal?


Nope! I have my evening meal - last night's was 2 butcher's beefburgers (very lean) & some baked beans - followed by a coffee. Nothing else real (although I was stuffing my face virtually in the B&B ).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Nope! I have my evening meal - last night's was 2 butcher's beefburgers (very lean) & some baked beans - followed by a coffee. Nothing else real (although I was stuffing my face virtually in the B&B ).


In that case you deserve better readings mate.  Good luck with the medicos.  Who knows...they might be able to offer you a workable solution.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another delightful number for me today 10.2!


Stitch, your HbA1c was wrong.  Get down the doctors & refuse to leave without insulin!


----------



## Peapod87

Morning all, woke at 8.0 although I went to sleep at 7.4. What happens in the night I wonder? Hmm been a bit like this recently don't know what to do, surely it's meant to go down at night? 

Good luck for all appointments today ❤. Wish me luck we have Ofsted in argh!! 

Xx


----------



## Owen

Peapod87 said:


> Morning all, woke at 8.0 although I went to sleep at 7.4. What happens in the night I wonder? Hmm been a bit like this recently don't know what to do, surely it's meant to go down at night?
> 
> Good luck for all appointments today ❤. Wish me luck we have Ofsted in argh!!
> 
> Xx


Lesson plans, differential learning, and breath.

Oh and hide the naughty kids


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Marsbartoastie said:


> It would save me valuable 'getting ready time' if you posted a link to your daily musical ditty.  Just saying




What and dilute the mystique? Not on your Nellie madam. Working it out will exercise that whopping great big massive...........brain of yours. Yes both cells at once


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Peapod87 said:


> Morning all, woke at 8.0 although I went to sleep at 7.4. What happens in the night I wonder? Hmm been a bit like this recently don't know what to do, surely it's meant to go down at night?
> 
> Good luck for all appointments today ❤. Wish me luck we have Ofsted in argh!!
> 
> Xx





GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Peapod87 said:


> Morning all, woke at 8.0 although I went to sleep at 7.4. What happens in the night I wonder? Hmm been a bit like this recently don't know what to do, surely it's meant to go down at night?
> 
> Good luck for all appointments today ❤. Wish me luck we have Ofsted in argh!!
> 
> Xx


Could be one of several things.
1. Too little basal, some people find their needs go up in winter 
2. Too much basal, you are falling too rapidly and rebounding. Some people find their insulin needs go down in winter!
Answer to both of those is, set an alarm for 3am and find out what's happening then.
3. Stress, your body is gearing up for the day ahead by dumping glucose into your system. See what happens post Offsted!

The fourth option happened to me last night, went to bed on 7.1, woke at 8.3. in my case it was underbolusing for one of my daughters home made scones mid evening!


----------



## Lindarose

Great HS Hazel 
Good morning all and 6.4 today


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning
> 
> Have a good day everyone




Text book result. Really well done to you ma'am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept like a stone and an unusual 7.6 for me today 

@Jonsi - it does sound like a split would be better than simply increasing a single dose, since however high you make that single dose, it's expired by the evening. I'd discuss it with your nurse, or possibly moving to a different basal such as lantus or tresiba, which both tend to last closer to 24 hours. It probably wouldn't be a good idea to do a 50/50 split as you might find yourself dropping low in the night - better to be cautious until you discover how it affects you overnight, and if you do split, then schedule some 3am tests to see what is going on  Good luck! 

Good luck with the appointments today, people, and great HS again @Hazel!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 this morning...my first waking 5...delighted with that



Yay Hey! Bubbsie's on her way! 
Nice one...


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Slept like a stone and an unusual 7.6 for me today


That's really high for you Northerner. Hope you're not going down with something   Could it be a faulty reading?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Yay Hey! Bubbsie's on her way!
> Nice one...


Thank you Amigo...increasing my walking...mainly with next doors dog...poor Harry...his little legs will be worn down to his elbows soon...but...he knows it's all for a good cause!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> That's really high for you Northerner. Hope you're not going down with something   Could it be a faulty reading?


Don't think so. I was 6.8 before bed, although I'm usually lower, not higher, by morning. Might be because I slept in, although that's unusual for me too! Feel OK, just a bit headachy - pretty sure a night hypo would be impossible though!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Diabeticliberty said:


> What and dilute the mystique? Not on your Nellie madam. Working it out will exercise that whopping great big massive...........brain of yours. Yes both cells at once


I don't just fall out of bed looking this good you know.  Unlike some, I require more than a yawn and a scratch before I face the world.  
In future I'll save your musical treat for later in the day when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> Don't think so. I was 6.8 before bed, although I'm usually lower, not higher, by morning. Might be because I slept in, although that's unusual for me too! Feel OK, just a bit headachy - pretty sure a night hypo would be impossible though!


I do hope you're not coming down with something.  You've got your trip to Leeds on Saturday


----------



## Diabeticliberty

@Jonsi I can only offer you my personal experience of actually taking isophane which I have done for 32 years. A dose of more than 20 units at 6.00pm does not cause me problems with night time hypo's. Even if it were the case by 3.00am the effects of the insulin have largely worn off.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Slept like a stone and an unusual 7.6 for me today
> 
> @Jonsi - it does sound like a split would be better than simply increasing a single dose, since however high you make that single dose, it's expired by the evening. I'd discuss it with your nurse, or possibly moving to a different basal such as lantus or tresiba, which both tend to last closer to 24 hours. It probably wouldn't be a good idea to do a 50/50 split as you might find yourself dropping low in the night - better to be cautious until you discover how it affects you overnight, and if you do split, then schedule some 3am tests to see what is going on  Good luck!
> 
> Good luck with the appointments today, people, and great HS again @Hazel!



Inexplicably I've just registered a 7.6 too northerner. Re-did it and 6.9. I do think I had some body cream residue on my finger even though it's within the accepted variations.
Sometimes they just surprise us!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> Inexplicably I've just registered a 7.6 too northerner. Re-did it and 6.9. I do think I had some body cream residue on my finger even though it's within the accepted variations.
> Sometimes they just surprise us!




He's from Yorkshire. He doesn't apply body cream. He rubs lard all over himself


----------



## Northerner

Diabeticliberty said:


> He's from Yorkshire. He doesn't apply body cream. He rubs lard all over himself


Gah! Must remember to switch that webcam off in the mornings!


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> @Jonsi I can only offer you my personal experience of actually taking isophane which I have done for 32 years. A dose of more than 20 units at 6.00pm does not cause me problems with night time hypo's. Even if it were the case by 3.00am the effects of the insulin have largely worn off.


Thanks DL. Having 20u at 18:00 would definitely mean there was more insulin in my body when I'm eating my main meal of the day
Just for info my eating habit goes like this: Porridge for breakfast. (usually) an apple mid-morning. Plain sandwich for lunch. (usually) an apple mid-afternoon. Evening meal. All of this interspersed with Water/Tea or Coffee. That'd be it. If I do snack, it's of an evening and it'll be walnuts or cashews. Drinking is sharing 1 bottle of wine a week. I know 11 year old Scouts who eat more than I do and I'm the size of a small car!! My (over)weight has stayed pretty constant for about 18 months now.


----------



## mikeyB

I've got a 6.6, which considering it was 2.3 at 6.30, is a fairly accurate bit of jelly babying. Just drinking a double shot cappuccino to disperse the brain fog. Quick vape to get the nicotine levels up, and that's me sorted


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> My (over)weight has stayed pretty constant for about 18 months now


My consultant said I was lucky not to gain weight on gliclazide.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> My consultant said I was lucky not to gain weight on gliclazide.


My GP gave me Xenical years ago and it made not the slightest bit of difference. The only time medical intervention has helped me lose weight (apart from whipping bits out of my insides) was when I've been in hospital for several days and been on Dextrose/Saline drips. Was quite happy with that method of losing weight


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake since 04:00...6.6 today.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now


Hi Flower...welcome to join me any time...hope the surgery goes well...and relieves your awful pain...I have no idea how you cope with that and the diabetes too...do keep us updated...will be thinking of you today and I'm sure all the other members of the '7day' wake up group will be too ...fingers crossed for positive results...take care.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now


{{{{{{hugs}}}}}} wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

God morgen mine søte små diabetikere grapefrukt. A flat 4.0mmols for me this thank Crunchie it's Friday morning.


It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing doo wah doo wah doo wah doo wah doo wah doo wah doo. None other than Duke Ellington for you because you all mean great things


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 8.2  this morning


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Flower said:


> Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now




I hope all goes very well for you today young lady. More than anything I hope the pain goes away


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now


I hope everything goes well for you @Flower {{{HUGS}}}

Another higher than usual level of 7.3 for me this morning, but less surprising than yesterday, given that I also feel horrible  Started to feel progressively worse as the day progressed yesterday and struggled with levels despite extra insulin. First full-blown man flu of the season


----------



## Jonsi

Bora da pawb... I ate my meal late last night so I'm not surprised at a waking 13.3. Diabetic review this afternoon.

Flower, I hope all goes well for you and wish you a speedy recovery. I shall keep my chins up on your behalf


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Feeling grim but a respectable 6.2. Never mind it's Friday and chicken caesar salad for lunch
@Flower good luck.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone,
Good luck Flower, and quick recovery  
As others say as well, thank crunchie it's Friday 
8.3 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I hope everything goes well for you @Flower {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Another higher than usual level of 7.3 for me this morning, but less surprising than yesterday, given that I also feel horrible  Started to feel progressively worse as the day progressed yesterday and struggled with levels despite extra insulin. First full-blown man flu of the season


Cuddle in Alan, and lots of hot drinks. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. 
Best of luck for today Flower and I hope you feel a dramatic improvement soon. 
Northerner I hope you feel better soon as well. Pesky man flu!


----------



## Owen

Morning 5.6 today, as with everyone else good luck today @Flower


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all.  6.1 today.  Hope the op goes well, Flower.  Hope you start to feel better soon, Northie.


----------



## Peapod87

Morning all its Friday phew! A 6.7 today which is a lot better no rhyme or reason to my levels though lately!

Good luck today flower and anyone else with things going on .

Ooh and yesterday's ofsted went well! We got 'good' yay!! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. 
Hope all goes well today, Flower.
Get well soon, Northie
Glad the Offsted went well, Peapod, bet you it was the stress of that sending your levels skywards!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 5.7 for me (and 5.1 from libre).
Hope all goes well for you today flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a slightly better 8.8 for me today. 
Good luck today Flower and hope you feel better soon Northerner.


----------



## Hazel

Feeling a tad groggy at 4.3 on rising this morning


----------



## mikeyB

I can join GG on the 5.7. Fingers crossed for Flower - it's only a short operation, and brings so much relief.

And Northerner, look after yourself. Shame there's nobody around to watch your episode of man flu, but you can't have everything, and it's a shame you'll miss Leeds. At least you have KB on radio 6 tomorrow to keep you warm inside


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Morning all, I'll join you with an early 6.6 Bubbsie  Off to hospital soon for carpal tunnel surgery later this morning, I hope it helps as my arms and hands are agony right now



Wishing you a trouble free surgery flower. I've had this done and it worked wonders! Best wishes x


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope everything goes well for you @Flower {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Another higher than usual level of 7.3 for me this morning, but less surprising than yesterday, given that I also feel horrible  Started to feel progressively worse as the day progressed yesterday and struggled with levels despite extra insulin. First full-blown man flu of the season



Had a feeling you were coming down with something after an uncharacteristic high number yesterday northie. Keep warm, plenty of fluids and feel well soon.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me this chilly morn....yes 5.8! I'm liking that mightily!


----------



## mumpat888

Good luck Flower and keep snuggled up Northie . 5.6 from me this morn .


----------



## Lindarose

[


Amigo said:


> A 5.8 for me this chilly morn....yes 5.8! I'm liking that mightily!


Great result Amigo


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good luck Flower and keep snuggled up Northie . 5.6 from me this morn .




BABOOM


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amigo said:


> A 5.8 for me this chilly morn....yes 5.8! I'm liking that mightily!




WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## Dave W

Only do a morning test every few days as I rotate testing around different meals. Average since February, pre- breakfast ( about 90 mins after waking) = 8.1 , lowest was 6.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...yuk ...another unplanned early start at 04:30...6.3 this morning...on duty all day...hope I manage to stay awake!


----------



## Hazel

Morning - 5.0


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning - 5.0


Lovely number


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner , I hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. 5.6 today .

For everyone who's meeting up today, have a safe journey and don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ljc said:


> Good morning all. 5.6 today .
> 
> For everyone who's meeting up today, have a safe journey and don't do anything I wouldn't do


​Ljc I am a good boy and never ever misbehave


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Guten Morgen meine goldene Yorkshire Puddings. Today I check in with blood sugars of 3.6mmols


As I walk this land of broken dreams. I have visions of many a thing but happiness is just an illusion filled with sadness and confusion. None other than soul legend Jimmy Ruffin for you this morning. May none of you ever become broken hearted


----------



## Ljc

Diabeticliberty said:


> ​Ljc I am a good boy and never ever misbehave


*Really *


----------



## AJLang

I hope that you're operation went well Flower and that you're beginning to feel better Northerner. 8.5 for me this morning after a plus 10% TBR overnight, increasing my night basals and a correction at 3am!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 6.3 for me this morning.
Hope everyone has a good time in the big city today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather delicious 5.4 today.  Got the mother in law down this weekend so won't be around on here much.


----------



## khskel

A ropey 6.8 proper man flu @Northerner hope yours shifts soon. Have a good day every one especially those of you going to Leeds.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's an 8.4 this morning. I start my new regime of splitting my Humulin dose today; morning and early evening. Also dropped the Gliclazide and Linagliptin and replaced them with Empagliflozin.

All those going to Leeds...behave yourselves and have a great time. Those of us not going to Leeds, I bet you wish we were!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Jonsi said:


> All those going to Leeds...behave yourselves and have a great time. Those of us not going to Leeds, I bet you wish we were!


But we have Chester to look forward to


----------



## Owen

Room for a little one on the 6.3 shelf, deliberately ran a bit higher as had a long night of paid thuggery


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> But we have Chester to look forward to




Chester BOOM!!!!!! Cannot wait


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Owen said:


> Room for a little one on the 6.3 shelf, deliberately ran a bit higher as had a long night of paid thuggery


I'm budging up for you Owen.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone , 5.7 today . Have a great weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning everyone , 5.7 today . Have a great weekend whatever you're up to




BABABABOOM More great numbers 


We are all on our way to Leeds. Get yourself over here young lady


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me. Have a lovely day in Leeds everyone


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.0 today. 
Hope you all have a lovely time in Leeds or whatever else you're up to


----------



## mumpat888

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.8 for me today.


Good number Stitch - under 10 . I'm whispering so the DB bad fairy doesn't hear . Keep it going


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, a respectable 6.3 after a terrifying 1.8 last night when out drinking! I'm lucky I went out with friends of mine who are all student nurses too!! I'd only had a couple drinks yet was stumbling around and couldn't speak properly. Luckily one of my friends ran into the bar and pushed in front of everyone explaining what happened and the bar man gave her a free can of red bull. They helped me drink it then went and got me some chips! 

Got a bad head this morning so may stick to diet coke for the first few drinks in Leeds


----------



## Hazel

See you soon Rosie


----------



## Jonsi

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning all, a respectable 6.3 after a terrifying 1.8 last night when out drinking! I'm lucky I went out with friends of mine who are all student nurses too!! I'd only had a couple drinks yet was stumbling around and couldn't speak properly. Luckily one of my friends ran into the bar and pushed in front of everyone explaining what happened and the bar man gave her a free can of red bull. They helped me drink it then went and got me some chips!
> 
> Got a bad head this morning so may stick to diet coke for the first few drinks in Leeds


Can I place bet on the fact that you didn't eat properly before going out? ...or would the odds be too poor?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Jonsi said:


> Can I place bet on the fact that you didn't eat properly before going out? ...or would the odds be too poor?



I had actually eaten before hand! We went to McDonald's for a super quick bite to eat before drinking!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

How are you feeling now, @Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> How are you feeling now, @Northerner


Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Oh you poor bugger, Northie.  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!



Poor you!  A bit of Vaseline on the bottom of your nostrils will help if you have any northerner.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!


Beat me to it, Amigo, I was going to say Vaseline. I also find those Kleenex tissues that are called Balsam or something really help, they're kinder on the old schnozzle. Hope you feel better soon, Northie.


----------



## Jonsi

Frank Hovis uses a Chapstick... ask Marsattackstootsie...Oh no, he uses it for something else.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!



((hugs)) 

I'm sending you this via pigeon carrier immediately!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...peeing down here...6.9 today...could do better...but not so disappeared after a hard days work yesterday...and the A1 (M) on the way home.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Dobré ráno moje nejcennější diabetické smashing pumpkins. I report in this morning with a 4.7mmols.


When I wake up in the morning love and the sunlight hurts my eyes. A little bit of Bill Withers for you all because I want you to have a lovely day


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , wet and very windy here , 5.9 for me , popcorn in front of tv last night !


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. I forgot to test when I woke up a couple of hours ago , so pre brekky is 6.2 
@Northerner  I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all , wet and very windy here , 5.9 for me , popcorn in front of tv last night !



Me like popcorn. Did you save me any?


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> ((hugs))
> 
> I'm sending you this via pigeon carrier immediately!! View attachment 2316


Love that Rosie...


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you on 6.2 Ljc
Hope you're feeling better soon Northerner and your nose not so sore.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Awful and inexplicable 7.9 for me, and I was doing so well. Went to bed on 7.1, stayed around 5.5 to 6 all night then started to rise at about 6am for some reason


----------



## khskel

A slightly grim 8.6. I hope Sunday treats you all kindly.


----------



## Owen

Good morro, 5.7 is the score on the door


----------



## Carolg

Hope you're feeling better soon Alan.


----------



## Carolg

Freezing here, ice on outside of windows. 9.0 for me but better than last night double figures. Going to get out of my cosy bed, clean out kitchen cupboards and pick myself up n start all over again


----------



## Hazel

6.5 this morning - which is not as bad as I expected, as I crashed last night without injecting Lantus - oops


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice round Kooky baiting 5.0 this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Greyhound Gal said:


> Awful and inexplicable 7.9 for me, and I was doing so well. Went to bed on 7.1, stayed around 5.5 to 6 all night then started to rise at about 6am for some reason




Yaaaaaayyyyyy Poochie, 7.9mmols isn't bad at all. It certainly ain't awful. Don't chew off your own toenails. Be happy


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning peeps.  A rather not unexpected 6.5 today after last nights home made curry with chipattis & poppadoms.  I've worked out now that carbs aren't affecting too much after dinner but it hits me in the morning.  Off to Stanstead later to drop mum in law off as she is off to Spain for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Freezing here, ice on outside of windows. 9.0 for me but better than last night double figures. Going to get out of my cosy bed, clean out kitchen cupboards and pick myself up n start all over again



I did the kitchen cupboards the other day Carol. I had enough spare pots for a soup kitchen! It's such a good feeling getting de-cluttered and the exercise is good for the levels! Only the rest of the house to do now 

Oh a clickety click 6.6 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Freezing here, ice on outside of windows. 9.0 for me but better than last night double figures. Going to get out of my cosy bed, clean out kitchen cupboards and pick myself up n start all over again


shame you had a bad night Carol...hopefully a better day today...I'm stuck on my numbers at the moment...might join you and clean out the kitchen cupboards...lord knows they could do with it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, a nice round Kooky baiting 5.0 this morning.


ooh good score Robin.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> A slightly grim 8.6. I hope Sunday treats you all kindly.


Hope tomorrow treats you better khsel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!


Blimey sounds grim Northerener...may have to drag my nurses outfit out of the back of the cupboard...and get down there...that must be an incentive to get better speedily!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, it's a bit breezy out there this morning. 9.8 for me today. Slept in until 9.00, very unlike me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Like my brains are leaking out of my nose  I've heard of 'lip balm', but is there any such thing as 'nostril balm'? By doze is sore!


Blimey sounds grim Northerener...may have to drag my nurses outfit out of the back of the cupboard...and get down there...that must be an incentive to get better speedily!


----------



## Jonsi

Prynhawn da pawb...a 9.5 after a late start for me. Lovely sunny but cold day here. I'll be cutting logs later so I'll expect my numbers will be right down by tea time (roast Chicken and Strictly)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Jonsi said:


> Prynhawn da pawb...a 9.5 after a late start for me. Lovely sunny but cold day here. I'll be cutting logs later so I'll expect my numbers will be right down by tea time (roast Chicken and Strictly)


If the Ballsy man doesn't go tonight then the world really has gone mad in 2016


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> ((hugs))
> 
> I'm sending you this via pigeon carrier immediately!! View attachment 2316


Ah, but is that a survival kit for the Man, or anyone who has to put up with him?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Feeling a bit better, and a 6.8 for me today  Had a couple of waking 8s over the weekend  My problem there is that I don't take any basal - during the day I can add extra novorapid with my meals as a 'correction', but overnight I'm left to the will of my pancreas, so slightly elevated levels. I'm not about to start taking lantus again though, just because of a cold, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good to hear you are feeling better Northerner...6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all , 5.6 for me . Glad you're on the mend Northie


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all , 5.6 for me . Glad you're on the mend Northie




BANZAI your numbers charge like a Japanese warrior


----------



## Owen

Good morning 5.5 today, have a great week everyone


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Buongiorno il mio mio molto salutare patate diabetici e goujons pasticceria. A rinkydinky 3.8mmols for me this morning.


Love is in the air every everywhere I look I look around. Love is in the air every sight and every sound. John Paul Young for you this morning because I want you all to have love in your air this morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers - 5.3


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Sailing close to the (very strong) wind this morning with 4.1.

A busy week ahead! Hope it's not raining where you are.


----------



## khskel

Happy Monday to one and all. A perfectly reasonable 5.4 for me. @Northerner basal free does present its own challenges.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A real 5.1 today


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner I hope your recovery is swift now.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Glad you're beginning to feel better Northie. A figure I'm much happier with at 6.2 this wet and cold morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an acceptable 7.5 for me this morning.  Howling a gale here today but promising bucketloads of the wet stuff later. Off work today, going shopping to Chester.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... an acceptable 7.5 for me this morning.  Howling a gale here today but promising bucketloads of the wet stuff later. Off work today, going shopping to Chester.


Hope you have a good day. See if you can find a good pub for us on 7th Jan


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here after treating an unexpected 2.2 at 2am. Don't know where that came from, was 10.1 at bedtime after a naughty pudding, did a 1 unit correction which should have dropped me by 3 not 8!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.*cough* for me today, Its a bit grim out there.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here after treating an unexpected 2.2 at 2am. Don't know where that came from, was 10.1 at bedtime after a naughty pudding, did a 1 unit correction which should have dropped me by 3 not 8!


That's quite a scary drop!  You really wouldn't think 1 unit could do that, would you, it hardy dampens your skin!  Did it need much to treat it?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> That's quite a scary drop!  You really wouldn't think 1 unit could do that, would you, it hardy dampens your skin!  Did it need much to treat it?


Half a mars bar ( I don't do jelly babies/ fruit pastilles in the middle of the night in case I fall asleep and choke on them) and I was fine and went back to sleep . Have been running through theories. The best I've come up with so far is that I gave myself 6 units to allow for the pud, which is more than I'd normally use in an evening, and maybe it had a longer action than a smaller dose, so I still had insulin on board when I tested, even though it was 4 hours after, and I'm usually all but done in 3.
Glad you're starting to feel better, btw.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Half a mars bar ( I don't do jelly babies/ fruit pastilles in the middle of the night in case I fall asleep and choke on them) and I was fine and went back to sleep . Have been running through theories. The best I've come up with so far is that I gave myself 6 units to allow for the pud, which is more than I'd normally use in an evening, and maybe it had a longer action than a smaller dose, so I still had insulin on board when I tested, even though it was 4 hours after, and I'm usually all but done in 3.
> Glad you're starting to feel better, btw.


The problem is knowing where you are on the insulin action curve when you take that bedtime reading - although a bit on the high side, your mealtime insulin might have been just about to properly kick in, making the correction unnecessary, although why it should take so long is anyone's guess. Perhaps if they made insulin that made you glow different shades of green at the injection site, so you would know how it was being absorbed?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> The problem is knowing where you are on the insulin action curve when you take that bedtime reading - although a bit on the high side, your mealtime insulin might have been just about to properly kick in, making the correction unnecessary, although why it should take so long is anyone's guess. Perhaps if they made insulin that made you glow different shades of green at the injection site, so you would know how it was being absorbed?


I like that idea, I think you should apply for a R and D grant for it. Though I was a bit alarmed by the suggestion until I got to the second part of the sentence, 'at the injection site'


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?

The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


I hope it's only good news for you.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks northerner and hope you're on the mend. It's a ghastly, wet, cold day here!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope tomorrow brings good results for you Amigo.


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


Hope it goes well


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> shame you had a bad night Carol...hopefully a better day today...I'm stuck on my numbers at the moment...might join you and clean out the kitchen cupboards...lord knows they could do with it.


It was shame on me bubbsie. I had too good a night. Out for a meal.cupboards were not too bad


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Feeling a bit better, and a 6.8 for me today  Had a couple of waking 8s over the weekend  My problem there is that I don't take any basal - during the day I can add extra novorapid with my meals as a 'correction', but overnight I'm left to the will of my pancreas, so slightly elevated levels. I'm not about to start taking lantus again though, just because of a cold, I wouldn't know where to start.


Glad you are feeling better Alan


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


Good luck tomorrow amigo


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Good luck tomorrow amigo



Thanks Carol, much appreciated x


----------



## Ljc

Good luck Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  Looks like we're going to have a wet and windy day, stay safe and warm. 
6.3 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> It was shame on me bubbsie. I had too good a night. Out for a meal.cupboards were not too bad


Carol...no shame on you...entitled to have a good night out...my cupboards were horrendous...still not finished them!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a disappointing 7.5  this morning...think I overdid it yesterday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  A significant decrease in nasal leakage today


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for the lack of posting but I am thoroughly fed up with diabetes despite trying my hardest. 20.3 at 2am. Did the correction recommended by my pump. Fortunately I woke up at 5.30 when it was 3.9. I then did a re-test 15 minutes after glucojuice and it's 3.2.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


I hope that the appointments go well for you x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...no shame on you...entitled to have a good night out...my cupboards were horrendous...still not finished them!


Most of the "stuff" had been munched by me. Now seriously thinking of what I am buying. Freezer perhaps tonight lol


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Sorry for the lack of posting but I am thoroughly fed up with diabetes despite trying my hardest. 20.3 at 2am. Did the correction recommended by my pump. Fortunately I woke up at 5.30 when it was 3.9. I then did a re-test 15 minutes after glucojuice and it's 3.2.


What a pain. Does your meter wake you up? Hope you are ok this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 this rather bleak looking morning. Where did the light go?
> 
> The start of another medical appointment week for me including the crucial cancer check tomorrow to see what kind of condition my condition is in...never without its stresses
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


Hi Amigo...hoping all checks go well today...will be thinking of you...good luck...and these early dark nights...and ever longer mornings...missing sitting in my garden...take care.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Sorry for the lack of posting but I am thoroughly fed up with diabetes despite trying my hardest. 20.3 at 2am. Did the correction recommended by my pump. Fortunately I woke up at 5.30 when it was 3.9. I then did a re-test 15 minutes after glucojuice and it's 3.2.


No idea why I pressed the 'like' button...force of habit AJ...hope you have a much better day today...take care.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's a storm battered 7.7 this morning. 
I had the day off yesterday and went to Chester, it was wet'n'windy all day. When I got home we had no power until 21:30 and then my Internet was down.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.5 for me today.


----------



## mumpat888

Good luck today Amigo .


----------



## mumpat888

5.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

An 8.1 for me I think I over corrected for the bedtime 3.7. At least it's a bit calmer outside for now. Just activated a libre sensor so hopefully a fortnight of discovery begins. Good luck every one in all your endeavours.


----------



## Owen

A soggy 5.4 on what appears to be fine Scottish or Welsh weather


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.9 here.

There's a nip in the air and the threat of rain, but the sun keeps sneaking out.

Good luck with your week of medical appts, Amigo.

Sorry to hear you're having to constantly fire-fight your BGs, AJ.


----------



## Carolg

Morning. 8.9 for me, really cold here, wet and windy, but car not frozen.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a blustery day here too. 6.2 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 9.3 this morning!  Was a normal 7.1 before bed, and 6.8 at 4am when I happened to be woken by heavy rain ( the sound of it, I mean, we have got a working roof) Hope I'm not sickening for something, though come to think of it I spent yesterday feeling hot and sweaty on and off. I feel fine, though.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Hazel! 
I got a 8.8. I was hoping to be sub 7.5. No breakfast for me then.
(I feel rougher than the bottom a bird cage these last 5 days.  I  got a cold of some kind. Walks off grumbling to the walls...)

Happy birthday Mark. Have something naughty on me in the virtual pub. (No bolus even for chocolate cake!!)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, Hope your day and numbers stable AJ, hope the appointment goes well Amigo and anyone else who has appointments. A 9.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Sorry for the lack of posting but I am thoroughly fed up with diabetes despite trying my hardest. 20.3 at 2am. Did the correction recommended by my pump. Fortunately I woke up at 5.30 when it was 3.9. I then did a re-test 15 minutes after glucojuice and it's 3.2.



I feel for you AJ, hope this settles down x


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning. 5.6 for me


----------



## Ljc

Morning all.  7.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good mrning  5.4 for me today - seems that cold is now history


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good mrning  5.4 for me today - seems that cold is now history


That's good to hear


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> That's good to hear


Thanks @Ljc  I've always been amazed at how your blood sugar levels can chart the progress of an infection, and can even let you know before you get symptoms. Better than a psychic octopus  

Who needs a psychic octopus,
The future to foretell?
A cold Cassandra cephalopod,
When I can do as well?

Who needs a mentalist mollusc,
Who crawls the ocean floor,
To tell us what the future holds,
When my meter tells me more?

For, blessed with diabetes
My predictive powers are strong,
And unlike squid or nautilus,
I’m very rarely wrong!

So when my levels start to climb,
But nothing else seems wrong,
Then be assured that I will be
Quite ill before too long!

Before this foul disease took hold,
I lacked this inbuilt sense,
Consulting eight-limbed oracles
For my fate a few days hence.

But now I plan to make me rich –
My meter holds the key!
And when I get the numbers right,
I’ll win the lottery!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a straight 10 for me this morning after a 10.1 before bed


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 here. Glad to hear you're better, Northerner.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  6.1 today.  Great to hear you're on the mend @Northerner.  Good figure, too.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me. Today will mainly be refactoring and debugging. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. It's finally stopped raining - hoorah! It's a 6.9 from me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.1 this morning...disappointing


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning everyone. It's finally stopped raining - hoorah! It's a 6.9 from me today.


----------



## Owen

Morning y'all. 4.8 today, so Satsuma then taxi duty


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... a straight 10 for me this morning after a 10.1 before bed


Can I snuggle with you on the 10 step? Off to opticians a bit later on.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , glad to see you're all better Northie . 6.3 for me today  Too much pizza , not enough exercise ! Big dog walk today , hopefully that'll sort it !


----------



## Tezzz

I was 7.0 this morning.


----------



## Robin

7.3 here, not too bad considering an evening's eating and drinking at my sister's! ( all good low carb stuff, meat, veg, cheese etc, but had to run a bit higher to account for the alcohol!)


----------



## Hazel

Morning 5.3


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Can I snuggle with you on the 10 step? Off to opticians a bit later on.


Of course you can Stitch ...hop on. My step is your step


----------



## Jonsi

mumpat888 said:


> Big dog walk today , hopefully that'll sort it !


is that a big walk with a dog or taking a big dog for a walk Pat?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.0 today. I deserve it as has done cottage pie last night (which was delish) and a ripple and 2 breakaway biscuits. Confession over 
Glad you're feeling better now Northerner. 
Mumpat that's a pretty good number after pizza! I'd say well done


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> a ripple and 2 breakaway biscuits


Haha! You really did go for it, didn't you!  Under the circumstances, and with cottage pie as well, a 7 is pretty acceptable!


----------



## mumpat888

Jonsi said:


> is that a big walk with a dog or taking a big dog for a walk Pat?


Kinda both really Jonsi !! We don't have a dog so we borrow our daughters labrador to get us both stomping !


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for you comments yesterday. 3.1 this morning. It must have been all of my dancing to David Essex


----------



## Flower

Morning, a 5.2 house special for me - somehow 

Wednesday = foot ulcer clinic. I actually feel like the complications are now officially running this asylum, I feel a wreck! Leg in plaster, big bandaged hand from carpal tunnel surgery, index finger jammed at right angles on other hand etc and blood sugar being as good as gold  hhmm this diabetes is one heck of a conundrum. Oh well off to meet the wise diabetic patients of the locality


----------



## Lindarose

Sending lots of good wishes Flower. 
I'm hoping that things change in the right direction for you.  And soon.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.5 for me today.

I'm still catching up with things after a lovely few days away staying with a friend, and I'm pleased to report that my readings stayed pretty good, even after enjoying her hospitality 

All the best to you, Flower, hope things go well xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning, a 5.2 house special for me - somehow
> 
> Wednesday = foot ulcer clinic. I actually feel like the complications are now officially running this asylum, I feel a wreck! Leg in plaster, big bandaged hand from carpal tunnel surgery, index finger jammed at right angles on other hand etc and blood sugar being as good as gold  hhmm this diabetes is one heck of a conundrum. Oh well off to meet the wise diabetic patients of the locality


They'll have plenty of advice for you, I'm sure!   Congrats on the HS and I hope today is the day that things start going really well for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things 

Sorry you're having such a rough time flower but hope to see you bandage free in the near future and hope the carpal tunnel surgery has done the trick.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning, a 5.2 house special for me - somehow
> 
> Wednesday = foot ulcer clinic. I actually feel like the complications are now officially running this asylum, I feel a wreck! Leg in plaster, big bandaged hand from carpal tunnel surgery, index finger jammed at right angles on other hand etc and blood sugar being as good as gold  hhmm this diabetes is one heck of a conundrum. Oh well off to meet the wise diabetic patients of the locality


Flower...poor thing...one thing after another...yes...'Betty' is indeed a puzzle...fingers crossed for a real improvement asap...great numbers!


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.5 for me today.
> 
> I'm still catching up with things after a lovely few days away staying with a friend, and I'm pleased to report that my readings stayed pretty good, even after enjoying her hospitality
> 
> All the best to you, Flower, hope things go well xx


Great numbers PM...well done especially after your break...I'm in the 7's again...walking the legs off poor Harry...determined to get back to 6's& 5's


----------



## Bubbsie

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all , glad to see you're all better Northie . 6.3 for me today  Too much pizza , not enough exercise ! Big dog walk today , hopefully that'll sort it !


Wouldn't mind a 6.3 Pat...especially after Pizza...


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things


I'm sorry to hear this @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things
> 
> Sorry you're having such a rough time flower but hope to see you bandage free in the near future and hope the carpal tunnel surgery has done the trick.


Amigo...big hug on its way...sorry to hear that!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things
> .


Bugger. Sorry to hear this Amigo. X


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry it's not better news Amigo xx


----------



## mumpat888

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things
> 
> Sorry you're having such a rough time flower but hope to see you bandage free in the near future and hope the carpal tunnel surgery has done the trick.


I'm sorry to hear your news Amigo , sending (((hugs))) and positive thoughts .


----------



## AJLang

Amigo I'm so sorry to hear this. Massive hugs for you xxx


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me this morning after a full day of appointments yesterday. Unfortunately my cancer is a bit further over the start line than I'd hoped but to be expected in the scheme of things .


Sorry to hear this, Amigo. Have some (((abracitos))).


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Sending more hugs, Amigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and Flower too


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

8.2 for me this morning, I am running a bit high with the transition to Tresiba because I underdosed slightly the first couple of days in case of allergic reactions.  Seems fine so far, so I will be back to normal dose (ie same dose I had of Lantus) as of tonight, and once I've got that established and all the Lantus out of my system I'll do some basal testing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hugs to Amigo x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

An annoying 10.3 for me this morning.  13.1 before bed then I remembered I'd forgotten my evening injection(which I then did). I expected lower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slightly better 6.2 today...


----------



## Owen

Morning all, starting the day with a 5.1


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.6 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slghtly dodgy 7.2 for me. Digestion def slower in the evening. Some structured testing required.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.2 for me too


----------



## Bloden

TheClockworkDodo said:


> 8.2 for me this morning, I am running a bit high with the transition to Tresiba because I underdosed slightly the first couple of days in case of allergic reactions.  Seems fine so far, so I will be back to normal dose (ie same dose I had of Lantus) as of tonight, and once I've got that established and all the Lantus out of my system I'll do some basal testing.


Sounds promising...keep on keeping us posted plz Juliet - I'm hoping to change to Tresiba in the new year (Lantus must be on to me cos it's been behaving for the last few weeks).

Morning all. 7.6 here and a cause for celebration (drum roll): a 3 mmols drop overnight. I told you Lantus was behaving!

Weather's like a healthy pup's nose this morning - cold n wet.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a much better 6.2 if I may sit with you bubbsie?
Had a much less fun evenings eating and it shows


----------



## sparklestar

Morning! Amazed by a 7.9 for me this morning, I'm usually anywhere between 9 & 11 first thing! Who knows what I did/ate yesterday to achieve that!?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Getting bored with this now.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Getting bored with this now.


I'm not surprised Stitch  How does it compare to your bedtime readings - are you generally pretty steady overnight? When is your next appointment to discuss? You definitely need to raise the possibility of a basal insulin, just to bring things into range. Like Rosie was, you have been waiting far too long for a resolution to this, and I feel it is unnecessary


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone. 9.8 for me. Calzones + carb counting = not the best mix!


----------



## Hazel

A 5.2 this morning


----------



## Robin

6.2 here, budge up Bubbsie and Linda, room for me on your step?
Congrats on the House Special, Hazel.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I'm not surprised Stitch  How does it compare to your bedtime readings - are you generally pretty steady overnight? When is your next appointment to discuss? You definitely need to raise the possibility of a basal insulin, just to bring things into range. Like Rosie was, you have been waiting far too long for a resolution to this, and I feel it is unnecessary



I am pretty steady through the night in general, most nights just a rise/fall of about 1mmol. Dont do my night time reading every night. Im waiting until my next review is due, which should be january, curious to see what my HbA1c will be then.


----------



## mikeyB

5.1 this morning, absolutely rock steady all night, but it's absolutely freezing out. Just wheelchaired down to the shop for emergency bread and now I'm slowly defrosting


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I am pretty steady through the night in general, most nights just a rise/fall of about 1mmol. Dont do my night time reading every night. Im waiting until my next review is due, which should be january, curious to see what my HbA1c will be then.


Well, the good news is that overnight is a significant proportion of each day, which is why it's so important, and to spend it with very steady levels means far less stress on all those blood vessels - far better than swinging high and low all the time  I think we'll all be interested to see what your next HbA1c is, as the last one posed quite a conundrum!


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> 5.1 this morning, absolutely rock steady all night, but it's absolutely freezing out. Just wheelchaired down to the shop for emergency bread and now I'm slowly defrosting


Great to hear Mike, lovely number  Has the bread shop not got its drone-delivery service sorted yet?


----------



## mikeyB

No drone service. They do keep eyeing up my electric wheelchair, mind...


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a pleasant enough 4.8 to start today.

Thanks for all your best wishes, foot is still taking its time to mend. I only got one helpful "you do know this is a foot clinic don't you"? from a local wag


----------



## Lindarose

Robin said:


> 6.2 here, budge up Bubbsie and Linda, room for me on your step?
> Congrats on the House Special, Hazel.


Always room for more on this step Robin.


----------



## Amigo

A plump but not too over stuffed 6 this morning....


----------



## Owen

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone. 9.8 for me. Calzones + carb counting = not the best mix!


9.8 after guess counting, not bad really


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> 5.1 this morning, absolutely rock steady all night, but it's absolutely freezing out. Just wheelchaired down to the shop for emergency bread and now I'm slowly defrosting


never mind you defrosting! there are people in the pub wanting breakfast!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Owen

Dumb dumb here forgot to bring insulin and food to work, after avoiding food did not check BS until now, 4.1.
Ah well a lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...9.9 here this morning. After falling asleep on the sofa for 2 hours, then sleeping for 6 hours, I could sleep for another 6! Boy am I tired.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 for me today...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7 on the dot. Basal tests next week. Some strange BG rises and falls here.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 7 on the dot. Basal tests next week. Some strange BG rises and falls here.


Hope you can get to the bottom of the weirdness!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.4 after a 3.30am correction. I just can't get my night time levels right.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. And a 6.4 to finish off the week.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Some strange BG rises and falls here.



Same here, khskel. I hope you get to the bottom of your roller coaster readings asap...mine are driving me up the wall.

Morning all. 4.7 here. There's a definite nip in the air today, but the sun's shining.  

Who ARE these people, Flower?! What a weird comment...

Have a fab weekend ev1!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Flower

Morning , I've only got and gone another 5.2 today 



Bloden said:


> Who ARE these people, Flower?! What a weird comment...



I seem to attract comments usually by having one or both legs in casts which I've sort of got used to. I've got my hand in a big bandage at present and the man at the foot clinic must have decided I looked sufficiently away with the fairies to be sitting in the wrong clinic  I try to look grumpy to put people off commenting but it isn't working!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.3 today.  Not bad considering my carby tea last night of Youngs Gastro fish, peas & new potatoes plus a chioux bun for pud, which took me up to 6.8.


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  6.3 today.  Not bad considering my carby tea last night of Youngs Gastro fish, peas & new potatoes plus a chioux bun for pud, which took me up to 6.8.



I wish I could eat like you and get those results Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's odd, because when I'm really trying & go for something low carb, my figures go higher than when I'm not trying.  The fish, which was breaded, wasn't bad at 14.9g per portion.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me...

Bleeding cold here!


----------



## Hazel

A late rise for me - 4.8


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> A late rise for me - 4.8


Excellent numbers @Hazel!  I can't recall, are you due for another HbA1c soon or have you had one recently? How much lantus are you on now, might be time for a further reduction


----------



## Hazel

Thank you @Northerner 

Not due back to the Diabetic clinic until April.
Lantus steady at 30.

Will leave it for now, but no more major changes, just one unit at a time.

How are you keeping?


----------



## Robin

8.1 here. Not surprised, had the dentist first thing, and although everything's fine, and I expected everything to be fine, and my dentist is lovely, the thought of it still stressed me out!


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> I wish I could eat like you and get those results Mark.


Same here Stitch ...I only have to talk about eating chips or thinking about a Rice pudding and my levels go up. If I actually eat chips or rice I can add at least 5 to my BGs (If I eat Takeaway Chicken Fried Rice I can get up to 17!!

Splitting my Humulin-I 20/20 has ironed out the evening spikes BUT ...isn't bringing my levels down low enough (no, I've not been eating Chinese food) ...still hovering around the 10's consistently throughout the day. I might risk the wrath of the DSN and increase my split to 24/24 (I don't see her until Jan/Feb anyway)


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Same here Stitch ...I only have to talk about eating chips or thinking about a Rice pudding and my levels go up. If I actually eat chips or rice I can add at least 5 to my BGs (If I eat Takeaway Chicken Fried Rice I can get up to 17!!
> 
> Splitting my Humulin-I 20/20 has ironed out the evening spikes BUT ...isn't bringing my levels down low enough (no, I've not been eating Chinese food) ...still hovering around the 10's consistently throughout the day. I might risk the wrath of the DSN and increase my split to 24/24 (I don't see her until Jan/Feb anyway)



Must be frustrating as hell for you Jonsi. I'm not up on these meds but sounds like you need the cavalry bringing in!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thank you @Northerner
> 
> Not due back to the Diabetic clinic until April.
> Lantus steady at 30.
> 
> Will leave it for now, but no more major changes, just one unit at a time.
> 
> How are you keeping?


They are going to be so surprised and amazed at your progress! 

I'm fine thanks @Hazel  Blood pressure has been up this week for some reason, which is a bit alarming as it's the only factor I can really improve on to stop the problem with my eyes getting any worse. Not terrible though, but might consider raising my BP meds if it persists, I'm currently on a very low dose


----------



## Hazel

Good luck with that Alan


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. I'm 7.0 this morning but that's cos of a 2.1 in the middle of the night overcorrected. Didn't wake up till 11.00 so I'm in deep do-dos in the pub.
Still, they can't sack me because of equality at work legislation.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. I'm 7.0 this morning but that's cos of a 2.1 in the middle of the night overcorrected. Didn't wake up till 11.00 so I'm in deep do-dos in the pub.
> Still, they can't sack me because of equality at work legislation.


That's a pretty low reading Mike, have you been able to work out why? Tongues will be hanging out at the pub!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...seem to be stuck in the sixes...6.5 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning   I'm one of the early rises today (for work). Think my body's in shock 7.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.9 for me


----------



## James 048

7.2 this morning , goes to show how inportant light exercise can be , not did  my daily half hour walk around house as partner is going through another bad spell .


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.7 for me today.


----------



## Owen

5.5 after riding the hypo express yesterday


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning

If it is below 5 again tomorrow, I will drop Lantus by a couple of units


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.8 here, just plugged in a new Libre sensor so I can see I've been bumping along the bottom all night and then had a steep dawn rise.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an acceptable 9.1 this morning (was high last night - I blame the bread roll. It says it didn't force itself down my neck!)


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all. 11.2 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning, peeps.  A rather nice 5.6 for me today.  Very foggy here in the Fens this morning, but looks like it will be a lovely day.


----------



## New-journey

5.8 after dreadful end of a day with a hypo as I was about to drive 140 miles so waited in Costa for hour and half, did miss the rush hour so that was good.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this sub zero morning. 

Sorry to hear your partner isn't well @James 048 and that was a rough end to a day @New-journey


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.2 today


----------



## James 048

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this sub zero morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear your partner isn't well @James 048 and that was a rough end to a day @New-journey


cheers for thoughtful post Amigo ,have a nice weekend
@Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.2 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.2 today.


Snap Ljc...nudge up...6.2 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.2 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

m


James 048 said:


> 7.2 this morning , goes to show how inportant light exercise can be , not did  my daily half hour walk around house as partner is going through another bad spell .


Sorry to hear that James...hope today is better for you both.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Budge up Northie, it's a 6.4 for me as well this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all.  A much better 6.1 for me. No idea why!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.2 for me this morning. Our for brekkie and off to a Christmas fair with my bestie today. Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  
And may I join you khskel with 6.1.


----------



## Amigo

A sleep in 6.7 for me. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a rotten 11.2 for me this morning.  Ear inflammation has come back which is a bit annoying. Chainsawing logs this morning should bring my numbers down.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.1 for me but I'll take that after a hypo at 11pm last night then spiked to 15 at 3am... I blame the curry... must learn the tricks of the pump. Happy Sunday all x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Didn't test on waking, but 5.7 before bacon protein roll.


----------



## Owen

Late on parade with a 6 today


----------



## Hazel

Oh fear, just wakened, not like me, hate wakening late, such a waste of a day.
A sad 6.1

Just as well I did not drop the Lantus


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Oh fear, just wakened, not like me, hate wakening late, such a waste of a day.
> A sad 6.1
> 
> Just as well I did not drop the Lantus


Hazel, 6.1 is not sad, it's excellent!  If I sleep in a bit my levels have usually crept up a bit, probably an element of Dawn Phenomenon. Hope it's not an indication of coming down with a cold or something though, if you were extra tired {{{HUGS}}} Hope your day goes well


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Oh fear, just wakened, not like me, hate wakening late, such a waste of a day.
> A sad 6.1
> 
> Just as well I did not drop the Lantus



It's a good result but probably caused by that last virtual Bacardi & Coke Hazel!


----------



## khskel

Hazel said:


> Oh fear, just wakened, not like me, hate wakening late, such a waste of a day.
> A sad 6.1
> 
> Just as well I did not drop the Lantus


6.1 is bang on target right in the middle of the NICE T1 waking guidelines.


----------



## Owen

Well its a 5.7 to kick the week off


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## AJLang

Northerner was that a WHOLE number!!! Tut tut
Well amazingly I managed a smooth line during the night and woke up at 7.2.  In comparison to most of my recent nights it is a brilliant result so I am very pleased with that.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.8 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 to bed 6.2 on rising but 7.6 and 7.8 inbetween. I will have a ponder on that. Have a good week everybody.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... an 8.7 this morning. Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning! 5.9 here.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning 5.2


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . 6.6 today.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Good morning 5.2


Nice


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Nice House Spesh, Hazel!


----------



## Flower

Morning  a great big sore throat related 9.7 today ggrrr. Why do people sneeze over me on the bus don't they know I'm diabetic


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, is it really monday already. A 10.*cough* for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Good morning 5.2



You're very good at these HS's Hazel. I can only dream!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  a great big sore throat related 9.7 today ggrrr. Why do people sneeze over me on the bus don't they know I'm diabetic


Ack! Hope it's a 24 hour thing and you feel better very soon @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Morning  a great big sore throat related 9.7 today ggrrr. Why do people sneeze over me on the bus don't they know I'm diabetic



These mucous troopers march about everywhere causing havoc, I feel for you flower!

A 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning. A 5.8 for me today


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. It's Monday, so time to start winding down for the weekend. I'm 6.1 this morning and just about to ring the surgery to see if my latest blood tests are back, then I can collar the doctor and get myself fettled. What I really want to do is go back to bed, but as folk die in bed, I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. It's Monday, so time to start winding down for the weekend. I'm 6.1 this morning and just about to ring the surgery to see if my latest blood tests are back, then I can collar the doctor and get myself fettled. What I really want to do is go back to bed, but as folk die in bed, I'll pass on that one.


Hope you can get an appointment sorted quickly Mike


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. It's Monday, so time to start winding down for the weekend. I'm 6.1 this morning and just about to ring the surgery to see if my latest blood tests are back, then I can collar the doctor and get myself fettled. What I really want to do is go back to bed, but as folk die in bed, I'll pass on that one.


Hope you don't have to wait long for an appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6 dead on today.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a flippin' freezing 8.3 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning  A lovely jubbly 5.3


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bit off an odd one for me today. Libre and finger prick tests normally show pretty much the same on waking but today finger prick is 7.3 and libre  6.0.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me. 5.6 before bed with a 6.5 and 6.9 inbetween. I'm seeing a pattern here. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. A hormone-fuelled 10.1 here...ah, the menopause, it's just a second adolescence, dim prob!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.3 for me today.  I think my eye is slowly getting better.  Certainly less vision issues.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A not happy  9.5 No idea why.
.


----------



## Hazel

Morning 4.8


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Morning 4.8


Wow-ee, Hazel. There's consistent figures you're getting lately...fab!


----------



## Owen

5.1 today for this old student nurse, yes t that's right I am on the first step.


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> 5.1 today for this old student nurse, yes t that's right I am on the first step.


Ooh, exciting times, Owen, congratulations.
5.8 here today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a delightful 10.8 for me today!


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> 5.1 today for this old student nurse, yes t that's right I am on the first step.


Excellent news @Owen! Hope everything goes really well for you  Great number too! 

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning  a 7.6 today and feeling quite rough . Off to get the stitches taken out of my hand and spread my poorly throat/cold combo amongst the unsuspecting masses 

Student nurse sounds good Owen


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> 5.1 today for this old student nurse, yes t that's right I am on the first step.


Owen well done...fabulous news.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning  a 7.6 today and feeling quite rough . Off to get the stitches taken out of my hand and spread my poorly throat/cold combo amongst the unsuspecting masses
> 
> Student nurse sounds good Owen


Hope its not too painful...and a large hot toddy prescribed for the throat...of course after the stitches are taken out.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning  a 7.6 today and feeling quite rough . Off to get the stitches taken out of my hand and spread my poorly throat/cold combo amongst the unsuspecting masses


Hope you manage to offload the cold @Flower, and that the hand recovers well


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me as I venture forth into the cold (once I defrost the car!)


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.9 for me today - I'm guessing eating a whole sharing bag of malteasers caught up with me. No judgements I've had a shockingly awful week!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 8.9 for me today - I'm guessing eating a whole sharing bag of malteasers caught up with me. No judgements I've had a shockingly awful week!


Gah! So much for Maltesers being light!  Try one of those treble-wave-multi-bolus-magic-wizard-tricks on your pump next time (think that's what they are called ) {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Gah! So much for Maltesers being light!  Try one of those treble-wave-multi-bolus-magic-wizard-tricks on your pump next time (think that's what they are called ) {{{HUGS}}}



Good call - not used some of the tricks on my pump yet - guess now is a good time to test them out! (I plan to consume my body weight in chocolate this week - then I guess start running it off again next!). Hug much appreciated x


----------



## Jonsi

Hello everyone ...it's me again
I'm feeling very peckish at the moment (despite porridge oats mixed with some all bran and cold milk for brekkie - but that was at 06:15)
*Urgent* Replies for this one please ..._before I eat my keyboard_
would I be better off with...
A) a small Apple
B) some sausages from the works Canteen, or
C) a bacon bap from the works Canteen
Lunch (Bacon Omelette & can of diet fizz) is 2½ hours away.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Woken up by a Vodaphone call.  Not had enough sleep after a night shift and grumpy! Once I wake up my mind starts whirling and that's it. Had to keep phone on as awaiting a more important call which obviously hasn't happened yet! 
Anyway 6.3 so pleased with that


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> Hello everyone ...it's me again
> I'm feeling very peckish at the moment (despite porridge oats mixed with some all bran and cold milk for brekkie - but that was at 06:15)
> *Urgent* Replies for this one please ..._before I eat my keyboard_
> would I be better off with...
> A) a small Apple
> B) some sausages from the works Canteen, or
> C) a bacon bap from the works Canteen
> Lunch (Bacon Omelette & can of diet fizz) is 2½ hours away.


Hi, if your BGs are ok I'd wait till lunchtime, perhaps Have a drink .mind you I'd have to opt for the sausages to assuage my hunger till lunch.


----------



## Owen

Jonsi said:


> Hello everyone ...it's me again
> I'm feeling very peckish at the moment (despite porridge oats mixed with some all bran and cold milk for brekkie - but that was at 06:15)
> *Urgent* Replies for this one please ..._before I eat my keyboard_
> would I be better off with...
> A) a small Apple
> B) some sausages from the works Canteen, or
> C) a bacon bap from the works Canteen
> Lunch (Bacon Omelette & can of diet fizz) is 2½ hours away.


The keyboard is carb free!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.8 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Brrrr!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's 8.2 here this morning (only wish that was the temperature!) It's f-f-freezing!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Back to normality today with a 6.4


----------



## Hazel

4.2 this morning


----------



## khskel

Snap GG 6.4 for me too.. Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Owen

Good morning 4.7 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...freezing...6.9 this morning...can't seem to warm up.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.1 here. First act of the day, realise it's a bit parky and Central heating hasn't come on, go downstairs and top up the system. Second act, retreat back to bed with a cup of tea until the house warms up. At least it was a simple solution and nothing terminal, on the coldest morning of the year so far.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a tad chilly out there this morning. A 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  
Pleased with 6.3 despite a meal out last night and a bit of a sore throat this morning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> Pleased with 6.3 despite a meal out last night and a bit of a sore throat this morning!


Good numbers Linda...shame about the sore throat...hope it's just one of those day things


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks bubbsie. Sure it will disappear after a few coffees. I don't generally get sore throats and colds


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.2 this morning


Still improving @Hazel! Another lantus reduction? Are you reducing novorapid as well?


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> Pleased with 6.3 despite a meal out last night and a bit of a sore throat this morning!


Oh dear - too much singing again?  Hope the throat feels better soon


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 this morning and it's so cold I have the desire to eat!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.5 today after a few higher numbers - which I think were due to a tickly sore throat that never developed into anything.


----------



## mikeyB

I was 5.1 this morning, and most of the night according to Monsieur Libre. Who's a clever boy, then?


----------



## grainger

Bit late today but it was a 5.1 for me today. Sensitivity to insulin seems to finally be returning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A chilly ffff-5.ffff-5 here (well, chilly until the sun comes out).


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Owen

A 5 that's a FIVE for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It' a 6.9 for me.


----------



## khskel

Snap @Northerner 6.8 for me too unless you believe the libre in which case I should be shoveling the carbs down my throat at a 3.1


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... it's a 9.5 for me this morning (after a couple of chocs from a Christmas tub of sweeties last evening).


----------



## Hazel

6.8 on waking - had a 1.9 hypo in the early hours.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. A  not so good 8.9  for me today.  Am off for my hospital appointment soon.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 6.8 on waking - had a 1.9 hypo in the early hours.


Ooh  Nasty, hope you're not feeling too bad.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an extra pinch and a punch  

It's a turn of the calendar 5.2 House Special for me.

I hope you are alright this morning Hazel, that is a very low number.


----------



## Robin

5.1 here, and white rabbits and congrats on the HS to you, Flower.
Ooh, Hazel, that was low! Hope you haven't got post hypo headache this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, hope you all had your advent calendar choccies. A miserable 11.3 for me today.  My libre has been dispatched so hopefully i'll get that soon and see whats going on.


----------



## grainger

Morning all - 17.4 here . New set in and an acknowledgement that McDonald's hates me and I'm ready to start the day!


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Morning all - 17.4 here . New set in and an acknowledgement that McDonald's hates me and I'm ready to start the day!



Ooo commiserations to the high flyers this morning and hope you're ok now Hazel. That is low.
Good luck for the appt Ljc.
And I also sinned with a couple of 
choccies Jonsi. But they were nice! 

Haven't tested yet....to follow when I can bear to take my bedsocks off!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today. 
Hope the higher numbers soon drop to a nice level. And good luck for today Ljc.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Snap @Northerner 6.8 for me too unless you believe the libre in which case I should be shoveling the carbs down my throat at a 3.1


Oh, I HATE it when the Libre reads lower than my glucose meter! I hope it starts to behave itself, khskel.


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> 6.8 on waking - had a 1.9 hypo in the early hours.


Ouch! I hope you haven't got too big a hypo-hangover.

Double ouch, Grainger! I always follow a splurge at McDonalds with a big supermarket shop - pushing a heavy trolley around usually does the trick (oh, and a special fast food ICR). Hope you come down nice n quick.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me


----------



## mikeyB

Diabetes eh? Always a new day, something different every day. In the middle of the night I was 5.1. At 7.00 this morning I was 5.2. When I got out of bed at 10.00 (I know, I know) it was 2.9. 

Must be a punishment from the great God Diabetes for having a lie in.


----------



## grainger

Bloden said:


> Ouch! I hope you haven't got too big a hypo-hangover.
> 
> Double ouch, Grainger! I always follow a splurge at McDonalds with a big supermarket shop - pushing a heavy trolley around usually does the trick (oh, and a special fast food ICR). Hope you come down nice n quick.


Came down with a thump - 2.1 at 10am! Have a feeling it's just one of those impossible days today. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Came down with a thump - 2.1 at 10am! Have a feeling it's just one of those impossible days today. Roll on tomorrow


Hope it's much better today!  6.1 for me this chilly morning


----------



## Owen

Good morning, 4.6 it is today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a very snotty 6.4 today...cold lurking in the background...want to go back to bed!


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Good morning, 4.6 it is today


Excellent number @Owen, might there be a possibility of reducing your lantus?


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a very snotty 6.4 today...cold lurking in the background...want to go back to bed!


Aw, sorry to hear this @Bubbsie  I hope you feel better soon, and that your appointment goes well today - try not to cover the consultant in mucous!


----------



## Owen

I am tempted, but I don't have much to reduce. One jelly baby gets me above five to drive, so I'm just going to monitor it for a few more days. Currently on 3 units of lantus, plus a ratio of 1:20.


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> I am tempted, but I don't have much to reduce. One jelly baby gets me above five to drive, so I'm just going to monitor it for a few more days. Currently on 3 units of lantus, plus a ratio of 1:20.


Ah, I remember that tricky decision when on such a low dose - 1 unit equalling a third of your daily dose! Do you have a half unit lantus pen? The Sanofi Juniorstar does half units


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Aw, sorry to hear this @Bubbsie  I hope you feel better soon, and that your appointment goes well today - try not to cover the consultant in mucous!


Ooh...hadn't thought of that Northerner...must be extra careful and shove my hankie up my sleeve!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here. 

More Xmas shopping today - thought I'd be really original and get hubby pants, socks, summat smelly, etc. 
Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a 9.2 for me. I ate late last night but had felt rotten (low) from about 16:00 despite BGs coming in at 9. I felt loads better after eating.


----------



## Jonsi

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.5 here.
> 
> More Xmas shopping today - thought I'd be really original and get hubby pants, socks, summat smelly, etc.
> Roll on the weekend!


Save money...Just give him the Pants and socks, they'll be smelly themselves in no time


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A flapjack induced 6.8 for me or 6.2 on the libre


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.5 here.
> 
> More Xmas shopping today - thought I'd be really original and get hubby pants, socks, summat smelly, etc.
> Roll on the weekend!


And a comedy tie?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Northie, 6.1 here too.
Good luck with the consultant today, Bubbsie.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> And a comedy tie?


It'd be hidden by his gawd-awful roadkill-like beard! Maybe I can get him a smooth, chiselled chin prosthesis (like Kenny Everett used to wear when he did his French man skit). Thanks for your help...now I know what to get him!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Pups let me have a lie in this morning so I feel slightly more human!  5.9 (5.3 libre) for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.3 today. 

No hospital appointments for the first day this week so I'm braving town to buy a few festive things-  I can see it evolving, coffee shop No 1, moan about how busy it is, coffee shop No 2, home empty handed!


----------



## grainger

Morning. Crappy 15 from me. I'm clearly over eating after my hypo... must control the hunger.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 10.7 for me today. Just had a text to say a parcel is due for delivery today, hoping it could be my libre.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning. Crappy 15 from me. I'm clearly over eating after my hypo... must control the hunger.


Hard to be disciplined sometimes - if I'm especially hungry after a hypo ! try and follow up the hypo treatment with something like cheese, or even cheese on toast - I always find it helps stop the munchies with minimum extra impact on levels  Hope your levels stabilise after quite a few ups and downs lately {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.5 this chilly morning.


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## khskel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, 10.7 for me today. Just had a text to say a parcel is due for delivery today, hoping it could be my libre.


If it's from DPD it may well be


----------



## Amigo

After a horrid night, I'm happy to sing 'Your the one that I want' with a 5.8! 

Have a good start to the weekend everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> After a horrid night, I'm happy to sing 'Your the one that I want' with a 5.8!
> 
> Have a good start to the weekend everyone x


Sorry to hear you had a horrid night @Amigo  Hope you have a good day, and an even better weekend!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you had a horrid night @Amigo  Hope you have a good day, and an even better weekend!



You too northerner, thanks


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a lovely house special 5.2 today, very nice after an 8.0 before bed last night - probably the late nibbles I had after coming in from my singing group rehearsal...


----------



## Stitch147

khskel said:


> If it's from DPD it may well be


Yep, it's from DPD. It's gone to MIL's house, so I'll get it later when we take her shopping.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Yep, it's from DPD. It's gone to MIL's house, so I'll get it later when we take her shopping.


Ooh, exciting. Try and be patient, and don't activate the sensor for at least 12 hours after you've inserted it, you'll get more accurate results from the start. I got impatient with my last sensor, and started it after 6 hrs, and had to disregard the first nights readings because they said I'd been in the 2s and 3s all night, when I knew I hadn't.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Ooh, exciting. Try and be patient, and don't activate the sensor for at least 12 hours after you've inserted it, you'll get more accurate results from the start. I got impatient with my last sensor, and started it after 6 hrs, and had to disregard the first nights readings because they said I'd been in the 2s and 3s all night, when I knew I hadn't.


Thanks for the tip Robin.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.1 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, 10.7 for me today. Just had a text to say a parcel is due for delivery today, hoping it could be my libre.


Hope so Stitch.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no appointments with medics for almost the next month...and a 5.9 today...great start to the weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.2 today.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 5.5 here.

Off to Oviedo today to meet a friend for lunch and look at the Xmas market. 
Have a great weekend, ev1.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Ljc, can I share your step with a 6.1 please.


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Ljc, can I share your step with a 6.1 please.


We need a sofa! A step's far too cold at this time of year...


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... a welcome 7.7 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

4.8 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 6.9 for me after overtreating a hypo that would not budge last night. 6.1 on the Libre. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Owen

5.3 today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a spectacular 12.7 for me this morning. Going up the high street later to finish off the Christmas shopping.


----------



## Amigo

Another for the 6.1 'sofa'. At least it's warm on there...croissants anyone?


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 10.7 for me today but that's a vast improvement on last 2 days so I'll take it. Christmas decoration day today - time to act like a kid again


----------



## Robin

I was in double figures too, 10.2 this morning! Long time since that happened. Did my insulin too early for a low carb evening meal, and when I started dropping, it needed quite a lot of fast acting carb to cut through the fat and protein I'd already eaten. So I went on rising til about 2am, then levelled off and stayed put for the rest of the night.


----------



## grainger

Robin said:


> I was in double figures too, 10.2 this morning! Long time since that happened. Did my insulin too early for a low carb evening meal, and when I started dropping, it needed quite a lot of fast acting carb to cut through the fat and protein I'd already eaten. So I went on rising til about 2am, then levelled off and stayed put for the rest of the night.



Hopefully you'll soon drop back to normal levels x


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a 5.7 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Love the new avatar pic @Pine Marten


----------



## Ljc

An early good morning to you all. 5.5 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning ...6.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> An early good morning to you all. 5.5 today.


Very early!  An unusual 7.0 for me today  I was 4.8 before bed, so not sure why.


----------



## Owen

Predictable 5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Predictable 5.2 today


House Special!


----------



## Manda1

6.7 for me probably because I was out for a Christmas meal last night ... So not a bad result really x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A better 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.6 for me as well. Room on the sofa Bubbsie?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.7 for me and the Libre agrees. @Northerner mine was 4.9 before bed then rose in the early hours and stayed level all night.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Very early!  An unusual 7.0 for me today  I was 4.8 before bed, so not sure why.


I hope it a one off and not that you're going down with something again.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  A 6.9 today following a naughty family tea last night. Tescos choc fudge cake on half price offer was too tempting to resist. Usually I do without dessert but sometimes I just can't help myself. 
But the good news is im over it now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, already started the dawn rise, according to the Libre trace. Mmm, Chocolate fudge cake *drools*


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a walloping great big 11.9 this morning, I must have been over enthusiastic with the hypo treatment last night plus I did pinch a Christmas shortbread  just to make sure my levels stayed up through the night.... they surely did


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me after a sleep in.

Have had some steady levels since I got the eye infection under control and my 14 day average is 6.9. Not bad as I test after even naughty meals and am not on meds. Let's hope Christmas doesn't throw me off track


----------



## Hazel

A late start for me - 5.5

Not too shabby as I dropped Lantus by a couple of units for the 2nd time this week


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> A late start for me - 5.5
> 
> Not too shabby as I dropped Lantus by a couple of units for the 2nd time this week


That's a great number


----------



## mikeyB

4.8 for me, folks, so my hypo correction is spot on. Had a touch of the squits in the night, dunno why. Imperfect body, I suppose - hard to believe, I know


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> I hope it a one off and not that you're going down with something again.


Doesn't look like it - went out for a run and felt fine, and got back to a 4.0, so jelly babies and biscuits were required!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> A late start for me - 5.5
> 
> Not too shabby as I dropped Lantus by a couple of units for the 2nd time this week


Looking great @Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Looking great @Hazel!


Thank you - aiming to be insulin free by this time next year


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thank you - aiming to be insulin free by this time next year


Certainly heading that way, I hope that you can continue to improve and keep those great levels


----------



## grainger

A bit late but a 7.1 for me although half hour later I dropped to 6.0 so happy days


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> A bit late but a 7.1 for me although half hour later I dropped to 6.0 so happy days


Hope it's a sign that things are starting to settle for you


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.4 today.


----------



## Owen

Good morning a 4.7 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. 6.6 for me as well. Room on the sofa Bubbsie?


Only just seen this...budged up...but too late...maybe see you there tomorrow?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.7 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...a pleasing 7.9 for me after a stupid day yesterday (15.6 before lunch despite eating normal breakfast over 5 hours earlier and cutting and carting logs). Really tired today, don't feel like I've slept even though I had 7 hours.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Higher than normal, or expected, 6.9 today.
Hope you feel better soon @Jonsi and you're not coming down with anything.


----------



## khskel

A rather surprising 7.6 for me on fingerprick only due to sensor falling off. I hope everyone has a reasonable week.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , I had a week of middle to high 5s and low 6s last week , am starting this one off with a 5.8 . I hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. Upped my basal by half a unit because I was creeping upwards, trouble is, seven and a half to eight is quite a big percentage increase.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.0 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.6 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.9 step please Northerner, I'll bring my cashmere and velvet cushion


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Clickety click (that's my knees!)...6.6 for me.

Tuesday and Thursday are Spanish national holidays, yay! So less teaching than usual this week...
Hope ev1 else has a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.9 step please Northerner, I'll bring my cashmere and velvet cushion


Oo-er, Mrs. V posh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.9 step please Northerner, I'll bring my cashmere and velvet cushion


You'll need them Flower...just back from my walk with Harry...it's punishingly cold out there.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.4 for me (not bad after the 2.9 at 4am)


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me (not bad after the 2.9 at 4am)


Sorry to hear about the hypo, but it looks like your treatment was spot on


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about the hypo, but it looks like your treatment was spot on



 evidently sleep wins out over hypo hunger for me at that time! Hope you have a great day x


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this wintery morn


----------



## mikeyB

I got 4.4 this morning, and I had been around that level most of the night. Right, I'm off to make my morning cappuccino to celebrate.


----------



## Pine Marten

Stitch147 said:


> Love the new avatar pic @Pine Marten


Thanks, Stitch - that's our 6 year old cat, Mandy


----------



## Pine Marten

...oh, and a 6.2 for me today - I like to be in the 5s


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - awake till around 6, so just up, naughty girl - 5.3


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.8 today.


----------



## Ljc

@Hazel , I hope you had a better nights sleep  last night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5.today...and freezing cold.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Another 6.9 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 6.3 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 4.4 here.


----------



## Owen

3.6 this morning, 4.9 after a breakfast of jelly beans.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.4/5.3 for me. Crawling back to bed.


----------



## Jonsi

bore da pawb ...woke up to 9C this morning and a 9.1 reading for me! (I reckon it was the banana I ate about 9 last night wot dun it )
_lots of 9's in here???_


----------



## Hazel

5.1 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone  5.5 for me after a 3am impromptu performance of my swearing cramp dance with added seasonal jingle bells


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> @Hazel , I hope you had a better nights sleep  last night.


Thank you - I did


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning everyone  5.5 for me after a 3am impromptu performance of my swearing cramp dance with added seasonal jingle bells


I'm trying to think of some festive-themed expletives!  Hope there's no more nocturnal jigging for the rest of the year now


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I'm trying to think of some festive-themed expletives!



"Baubles"


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after some of the lowest levels I've ever had yesterday  a 5.5 after my main meal, what's that about? More, more!!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me after some of the lowest levels I've ever had yesterday  a 5.5 after my main meal, what's that about? More, more!!


If you find out please share!


----------



## Ibby

My hb1ac test has been done it was 48 now it's 50 is 50 still ok


----------



## Bloden

Eeevnin all. 5.3 here.


----------



## Northerner

Ibby said:


> My hb1ac test has been done it was 48 now it's 50 is 50 still ok


It's not something you need to panic about @Ibby, only slightly different - hopefully it will dip back below 48 next time


----------



## grainger

Late to the party but I was 9.6 this morning but have spent the rest of the day trying to get a reading above 4! You lot had a lot of impressive numbers today


----------



## Ljc

Good or I g everyone .  6.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning everyone  5.5 for me after a 3am impromptu performance of my swearing cramp dance with added seasonal jingle bells


Feel for you Flower...have done the 'Cramp' dance stylee so often...hadn't thought of incorporating Jingles bells...maybe give it a seasonal twist...it's a thought.


----------



## Owen

A more normal 5 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 today...where have my 5's gone...come back...all is forgiven


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1/4.9 finger v libre this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Not unsurprising 7.4 today. Had been awake 30 mins before I took reading and Libre shows a steady 5 overnight, so actual waking was probably nearer 6.7 ish.


----------



## Ljc

Ljc said:


> Good or I g everyone .  6.2 today


Ooo errr  iPad strikes again lol. It was supposed to say Good morning everyone


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.5 after a 2.9 at 5.30am.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all.  I'm a 5.2, which is brill considering last evenings beer battered haddock with mushy peas and a few chips. I'm currently lounging on my hotel bed waiting to get a cab up to the hospital in Paisley to see the diabetes consultant, the idea being blagging a pump, or even a full bore CGM. On the other hand, he might tell me to go fly a kite


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a better 8.8 for me today (had dinner a couple of hours earlier than I normally do). Libre shows me as 8.3 this morning (so not much difference). Hoping last night was just the libre settling in as it shows me as either 3.8 or below nearly all night!!!


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a better 8.8 for me today (had dinner a couple of hours earlier than I normally do). Libre shows me as 8.3 this morning (so not much difference). Hoping last night was just the libre settling in as it shows me as either 3.8 or below nearly all night!!!


Interesting. One of three things, I think
1. Libre hasn't settled yet
2.you were lying on it in the night (always find this gives me a dip)
3. You really do go down at night, and have a dawn phenomenon rise.( Libre always reads a bit lower than my meter at the low end for me, and higher at the upper end)
Only time will tell which theory is correct.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Interesting. One of three things, I think
> 1. Libre hasn't settled yet
> 2.you we're lying on it in the night (always find this gives me a dip)
> 3. You really do go down at night, and have a dawn phenomenon rise.( Libre always reads a bit lower than my meter at the low end for me, and higher at the upper end)
> Only time will tell which theory is correct.



Interesting, the sensor is on my left arm and I do tend to sleep on my left hand side. I also tested the old fashioned way when I got up in the night and I was at 8.2mmol, that was about 3.30ish.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning all.  I'm a 5.2, which is brill considering last evenings beer battered haddock with mushy peas and a few chips. I'm currently lounging on my hotel bed waiting to get a cab up to the hospital in Paisley to see the diabetes consultant, the idea being blagging a pump, or even a full bore CGM. On the other hand, he might tell me to go fly a kite


Congrats on the House Special Mike!  I hope that you come away from the appointment with the promise of lots of tech-based goodies!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a stupid 10.8 for me this morning for reasons I know not.

Can I send this diabetes back because it's not behaving properly? (I don't have a receipt)


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me this morning. Have a good Wed everyone


----------



## grainger

Morning all - 5.2 for me here (did have to correct a 3am 11.2 tho!) I miss sleeping straight through.... met a mum with two type 1 kids yesterday, don't think she's slept in 2 years so I guess I should count my blessings


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.3 today...where have my 5's gone...come back...all is forgiven


Afternoon (again) all. Looks like my body nicked one of your 5s Bubbsie - 10.8 here!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone  7.2 and happily I slept straight through without a hypo


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 6.1 today


----------



## Owen

Good morning, 4.7 this morro


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.4 for me today (5..9 on libre).


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 6.6/6.3 for me. Looks like I had a minor hypo at about 01:00 then up to current level rest of the night. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Grrrr. 12.2 for me. Totally out of control, but don't think it's all about food. Some is, but had stressful time (audits at work, good excuse), fed up, so kicking my butt, but going to give myself a break, and try to get the focus again. Have a lovely day all


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  5.9 for me this morning.  Went to bed early last night at 9.00.  Was absolutely shattered!  Was a busy day with hospital appointment, xmas tree hunting & then decorating.  Completely took it out of me for some reason.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Finger prick has me at 10.7 and libre has me at 9. Looking at the graph thingy on the libre I seem to be at my lowest at about 5am! Im gonna download the software and plug it into the computer when I get home later to have a look (work computers wont let me download the software).


----------



## Jonsi

bore da pawb ...I was a disappointing 10.2 this morning 
It's chucking it down here ...country lanes were like streams


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 6.8 today. I succumbed to some chocolate buttons at work yesterday but also walked a lot during the shift so hope that helped balance things out.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.6 for me today. Nothing breakfast can't solve ... just a shame I weighed myself today and my new mince pie chocolate diet doesn't appear to be helping with weight loss quite the opposite (no surprises there!)... time to start running again I think


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, a dreadful 6.7 for me, the highest for months though I am not feeling at all well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...late up this morning...6.3...must do better.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Afternoon (again) all. Looks like my body nicked one of your 5s Bubbsie - 10.8 here!


Looks like you did Bloden...I'll have it back please..


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. Haven't tested yet as it's been a rough night of Piddle & Cramp (sounds like a form of Dickensian undertakers! )
I received a Fortnum & Mason food hamper present yesterday with every type of delicacy a good diabetic doesn't need!  Lovely though


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Morning all, a dreadful 6.7 for me, the highest for months though I am not feeling at all well.


Hope you feel better very soon  If you're not well it will usually raise your levels, so blame the bugs!


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better very soon  If you're not well it will usually raise your levels, so blame the bugs!


Thanks and blaming the bugs now!


----------



## Amigo

A higher than of late 6.7


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

9.4 this morning. Will do better tomorrow! 
I agree, good game.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Morning folks. Haven't tested yet as it's been a rough night of Piddle & Cramp (sounds like a form of Dickensian undertakers! )
> I received a Fortnum & Mason food hamper present yesterday with every type of delicacy a good diabetic doesn't need!  Lovely though


Sounds nasty Amigo...love the analogy...Piddle & Cramp Funeral Directors...


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Morning folks. Haven't tested yet as it's been a rough night of Piddle & Cramp (sounds like a form of Dickensian undertakers! )
> I received a Fortnum & Mason food hamper present yesterday with every type of delicacy a good diabetic doesn't need!  Lovely though


Oh dear , I hope your not feeling to bad now .
Sorry but The piddle and cramp undertakers did make me smile.


----------



## Carolg

How about "piddle and cramp and body knickers"


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all.  
I must be ill as I slept right through and have only just woken up 
5.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...dreading the meter reading today...making mince pies last night...left over pastry...made some delicious little jam tarts...afraid I succumbed... before I knew it...three had disappeared...oops...but...6.5...not too bad...back on the wagon.


----------



## Owen

Good morning 4.9 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all a7.1/6.8 for me down from the 9s in the early hours


----------



## Hazel

Good morning 4.6


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather lovely 5.3 this morning.  I'm off to Skeggy for the 60's weekend today, and picking up my new car on the way.


----------



## Robin

4.3 here after a 2am 2.6  Got myself in a right muddle yesterday evening. Firstly put my Novorapid into my thigh in a moment of absent mindedness. Shot up to 14.1. Assumed I'd underbolused for the mince pies (like you, @Bubbsie I was making some and couldn't resist,) Did a correction dose and obv overdid it. I think the Bolus absorbed more slowly from my leg, so was still hanging around at 2am. Both it and the correction dose, (which I did as normal in my tum) should have been long gone by then.
Have a good weekend, Mark!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a wet and windy start to the day and yet another disappointing 10.1 for me this morning.
Perhaps if I just don't eat anything?? Nah...stupid idea - Christmas Dinner in the works Canteen today! Woot!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.8 for me today and a 5.6 on libre.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today after a lie-in and a ten hour hypo headache


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.2 (on finger) 9.7 (on libre). Libre showing fairly steady through the night with no significant dips. I have my work christmas lunch today. We are going to Jimmy's World Buffet so I should be ok food wise. We went there last year and I had turkey and loads of veg. Might even have a small dessert this year.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10.2 (on finger) 9.7 (on libre). Libre showing fairly steady through the night with no significant dips. I have my work christmas lunch today. We are going to Jimmy's World Buffet so I should be ok food wise. We went there last year and I had turkey and loads of veg. Might even have a small dessert this year.


Looks like things are working much better now Stitch  It will be interesting to review the data when you have a couple of weeks worth of data to look at - worth keeping a food diary as well, with timings, so you can relate the readings with meals and their effects


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Looks like things are working much better now Stitch  It will be interesting to review the data when you have a couple of weeks worth of data to look at - worth keeping a food diary as well, with timings, so you can relate the readings with meals and their effects


You read my mind! Ive been keeping a food diary along side the libre readings.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> 4.3 here after a 2am 2.6  Got myself in a right muddle yesterday evening. Firstly put my Novorapid into my thigh in a moment of absent mindedness. Shot up to 14.1. Assumed I'd underbolused for the mince pies (like you, @Bubbsie I was making some and couldn't resist,) Did a correction dose and obv overdid it. I think the Bolus absorbed more slowly from my leg, so was still hanging around at 2am. Both it and the correction dose, (which I did as normal in my tum) should have been long gone by then.
> Have a good weekend, Mark!


Ooh dear Robin...I'm clearly a bad influence...must say I did enjoy them!!...clearly distracted by those mince pies.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning. I think Piddle & Cramp have been around again through the night and pinched my 5's!


----------



## Lindarose

A late good morning  after a night shift. Woke at 7.0 today.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> A late good morning  after a night shift. Woke at 7.0 today.


Hehe! 2pm is probably stretching the 'morning' concept a little  I'd really struggle with shift work, I think!


----------



## Jonsi

Woke with a 10.1 this morning.
Had breakfast
Went to work at 07:20
felt absolute pants around 09:45
Tested
11.8
Continued to feel rubbish
Got the shakes, sweats, tingly top lip and serious hunger pangs
Gave in to them and ate a sausage roll at 10:30 (guzzled it like a mad thing in fact)
Started to feel better by 11:00
Tested before lunch at 12:30
8.1
Go figure


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Hi, I  was 7.0 when I got up (at noon  ) but that's six days off the Metformin. So I went in to the GP to tell her I'd been in hospital and she put me on sitaglipton. She was going to give me a glucometer, but I already had one, so she was ok with that. I hope the side effects will be small or none. I am to return in six weeks for a blood test.


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Hi, I  was 7.0 when I got up (at noon  ) but that's six days off the Metformin. So I went in to the GP to tell her I'd been in hospital and she put me on sitaglipton. She was going to give me a glucometer, but I already had one, so she was ok with that. I hope the side effects will be small or none. I am to return in six weeks for a blood test.


@SadhbhFiadh ,I hope she authorised enough test strips for your meter.
And I hope the new meds suit you well.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ljc said:


> @SadhbhFiadh ,I hope she authorised enough test strips for your meter.
> And I hope the new meds suit you well.



Thanks. Me too. Test strips; she offered but I would need to get their kit. Since we just got this one and a few hundred strips and lances, I said I would leave it for now. They aren't expensive and for the time being there is so much change I would just stick with this kit for now. Maybe it's my version of a security blanket!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A not so nice 7.7 here .


----------



## Owen

Morning all you diabetic reprobates, 5.4 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.6/6.4 here. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Hazel

This morning 4.8


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.2 today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ewe. 9.3 
Where did that come from?
It was 9.2 last night 2 hrs after tea.
Tea was... Oh. Overcooked fusilli pasta with tinned ratatouille, 100g. Garden peas, 100g. Green beans, 100g. Glass of milk and a banana.
Enough said. 
New day.

PS! Good morning!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 on finger prick and 8.7 on the libre. Also shows I was nice and steady all night. Off to do more pottery painting today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. A glass of wine a day keeps the Dawn Phenomenon away!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Feeling good today, though it's a bit driech up here. After my first night time dose of Levemir, woke up  with 4.9 and a dead straight line all night  on Mr Libre. No hypo. Job done


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 and the vodka certainly kept both the dawn phenomenon and piddle and cramp away.
Probably not a recommended long term strategy though 
Off out for Turkish food tonight. Better avoid the Turkish Delight!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 on finger prick and 8.7 on the libre. Also shows I was nice and steady all night. Off to do more pottery painting today. Have a good day everyone.



What is Libre?


----------



## Robin

SadhbhFiadh said:


> What is Libre?


It's a form of continuous glucose monitoring system, not available on the NHS yet, unfortunately, but a few of us use them. You have a sensor in your arm, which last two weeks, and a hand held reader to swipe over it which gives you a graph of your blood glucose for the last eight hours, so by swiping it regularly, you get a complete read out of your blood sugars. Type 'Freestyle Libre' into the search box at the top to read about it, there have been quite a few discussions, some people get on with it better than others.


----------



## Hazel

That's great news Mike


----------



## Ditto

I'm still  new to all this malarkey but I was 6.4 on getting up this morning. 

I was expecting it to go right down but no, it was 6.3 before lunch.

Thursday was a good day 5.6 on getting up, 5.6 before lunch, 5.7 on going to bed. I thought if you were in the 4s it was a hypo! Watched Gillian McKeith's 'Eat Yourself Sexy' this morning and the lady she was advising got her bloods down to 3s and 4s. I was amazed.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I'm still  new to all this malarkey but I was 6.4 on getting up this morning.
> 
> I was expecting it to go right down but no, it was 6.3 before lunch.
> 
> Thursday was a good day 5.6 on getting up, 5.6 before lunch, 5.7 on going to bed. I thought if you were in the 4s it was a hypo! Watched Gillian McKeith's 'Eat Yourself Sexy' this morning and the lady she was advising got her bloods down to 3s and 4s. I was amazed.


It's not necessary (not advisable if on some medications! ) to get into the 3s or even 4s. Your Thursday numbers were just about spot on and healthy, and today's were very acceptable  

On a side note, I find it difficult to equate the phrase 'Eat yourself sexy' with Ms McKeith!


----------



## Ditto

LOL I know. 

I was very pleased with my day of 5s but then today I'm all 6s and I didn't do anything different. So confusing. I walked 3 miles today too and expected a much lower number. Oh well...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.8 today
@Ditto 6s are absolutely fine


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.8 today
> @Ditto 6s are absolutely fine


Early start Ljc..


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Early start Ljc..


You know what they say, the early bird catches the worm  . I'd much rather be late


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.8 this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.6 on finger prick and 5.1 on libre . Did go to bed on high of 10.7 though, but this dropped right down within about 30 mins to approx 5.5 - 6 after taking Lantus, and stayed steady all night.


----------



## Owen

Ditto said:


> LOL I know.
> 
> I was very pleased with my day of 5s but then today I'm all 6s and I didn't do anything different. So confusing. I walked 3 miles today too and expected a much lower number. Oh well...


@Ditto I think you would do well to ditch the Atkins book and get yourself the T2 book that everyone recommends, I think its by Gretchen or someone similar.
5's and 6's are very good results for a T2. Below 4 is hypo. 4-7 is considered to be normal range. Don't try and compete for 5's and below with T1's, they have insulin to make it easier.


----------



## Owen

Morning everyone 5.2 today it is


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1/6.8 for me and a lovely flat line all night. Enjoy your sunday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> @Ditto I think you would do well to ditch the Atkins book and get yourself the T2 book that everyone recommends, I think its by Gretchen or someone similar.
> 5's and 6's are very good results for a T2. Below 4 is hypo. 4-7 is considered to be normal range. Don't try and compete for 5's and below with T1's, they have insulin to make it easier.


Agree Owen...great book///Type 2 Diabete


Owen said:


> @Ditto I think you would do well to ditch the Atkins book and get yourself the T2 book that everyone recommends, I think its by Gretchen or someone similar.
> 5's and 6's are very good results for a T2. Below 4 is hypo. 4-7 is considered to be normal range. Don't try and compete for 5's and below with T1's, they have insulin to make it easier.


Agree Owen brilliant book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...and nothing wrong at all with 5 & 6's...in that range myself with the odd 7 here and there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 5.9 and the vodka certainly kept both the dawn phenomenon and piddle and cramp away.
> Probably not a recommended long term strategy though
> Off out for Turkish food tonight. Better avoid the Turkish Delight!


Welldone Amigo...not keen on Vodka...will Gin be an acceptable substitute?...with a healthy slice of Lemon of course.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 9.2 for me today (8.7 on the libre) . Won't be around much today and tomorrow. Off to london later to see Status Quo, night in hotel, then do the tourist thing, rather than the work thing, in London tomorrow. Winter wonderland, new Lego shop, Covent garden and lots of other stuff. Hope you all have a good couple of days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Have a lovely time, Stitch.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.0 for me. 
Well done Ditto on your great numbers. You're doing so well. 
Enjoy your break Stitch


----------



## Amigo

Having a much deserved prod from DF with a 7.3 this morning after a gorgeous Turkish meze meat platter last night followed by sutlac (Turkish rice pudding and ice cream) which was one of the most scrumptious desserts I've ever eaten!.
A Corona beer, glass of Pinot and a very nice Irish coffee and I was 7.4 after two hours so well pleased 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone x


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Agree Owen...great book///Type 2 Diabete
> 
> Agree Owen brilliant book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...and nothing wrong at all with 5 & 6's...in that range myself with the odd 7 here and there.



My vote is for the Gretchen Becker book too.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, fans. I woke up, bit late I must admit, I think the colonoscopy drugs hit me harder than I thought. Out of practice, I suppose.

Anyway, my BG was 5.7 this morning, and the Libre shows another more or less straight line after a bedtime 6.9. You can't imagine how good that makes me feel. I love this Levemir stuff, I really do. If I can stay free of night time hypos freehand, I may not need a pump


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Morning everyone 5.2 today it is


Congrats on the House Special @Owen! You're getting some excellent waking numbers, feeling a bit jealous!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning, fans. I woke up, bit late I must admit, I think the colonoscopy drugs hit me harder than I thought. Out of practice, I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, my BG was 5.7 this morning, and the Libre shows another more or less straight line after a bedtime 6.9. You can't imagine how good that makes me feel. I love this Levemir stuff, I really do. If I can stay free of night time hypos freehand, I may not need a pump



Excellent result Mike! Pleased for you


----------



## Owen

Northerner said:


> Congrats on the House Special @Owen! You're getting some excellent waking numbers, feeling a bit jealous!


Lantus, I only sniff the pen now and Novorapid, well a smidgen here and there. I'm not 100%, but I think I might be getting a late honeymoon period.


----------



## Ditto

5.7 this morning but 6.1 this evening. I hates when it goes into the 6s. 

I will be getting those diabetes info books for sure, but the Atkins is all about the D too. He was on it even back in the day, Dr A forecast that it would be an epidemic and he was right, no getting away from that. 

What do you think of me doing just two meals a day? First meal around ten and second (main meal) around five? I've been reading Buddha's thinking on nutrition and also that bloke who works/worked for Microsoft...mind you he walks seven miles a day, no wonder he lost 20 pounds effortlessly!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> 5.7 this morning but 6.1 this evening. I hates when it goes into the 6s.
> 
> I will be getting those diabetes info books for sure, but the Atkins is all about the D too. He was on it even back in the day, Dr A forecast that it would be an epidemic and he was right, no getting away from that.
> 
> What do you think of me doing just two meals a day? First meal around ten and second (main meal) around five? I've been reading Buddha's thinking on nutrition and also that bloke who works/worked for Microsoft...mind you he walks seven miles a day, no wonder he lost 20 pounds effortlessly!



I think 6's are brilliant Ditto especially after meals. I rarely drop into the 5's even if I don't eat for a very long time!


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> I think 6's are brilliant Ditto especially after meals. I rarely drop into the 5's even if I don't eat for a very long time!


Really? That's good then. I thought six was quite high, it said in the admittedly out of date Reader's Digest Diabetic's book that I should be aiming for fives.

I feel better now. 

Come to think of it today is the first day of my 'new' fasting routine as per Buddha and I ate at 10 then not again till nearly 6. Meant to eat at 5 but things got away from me. Maybe this isn't for the best then? I might have to rethink.


----------



## Owen

Did bhudda have diabetes?


----------



## Ditto

Dunno, but there's a lot of info linking him to healthy eating / diabetes. It just sounded good to me so I thought I'd give it a whirl.  I like to keep an open mind. 

https://www.amazon.com/Buddhas-Diet-Ancient-Losing-Without/dp/0762460466?tag=bisafetynet-20

http://www.existentialbuddhist.com/tag/diabetes/

http://finance.yahoo.com/.../facebook-executive-says...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 for me after a roller coaster of a Sunday - flat pack assembly hypos and rebounds. Have a good week y'all.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.8 for me after a roller coaster of a Sunday - flat pack assembly hypos and rebounds. Have a good week y'all.


Hope things settle down soon for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.8 for me after a roller coaster of a Sunday - flat pack assembly hypos and rebounds. Have a good week y'all.


khskel...flat pack furniture...you are a brave man!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...oo er...9.3 today...shame on me...a lapse last night...white bread...pate...and a WHOLE packet of crisps...got the diabetes hangover...will get those numbers down later


----------



## Owen

Rock steady 4.8 today


----------



## MarkJD77

2.6  ...morning rush for the lucozade after waking up inside the tumble dryer (or at least that's what it feels like).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all.  Don't know what's up, woke up early as usual but feeling rough,  I was 12.9  after correcting I most unusually for me went back to sleep and woke up still feeling yucky but at a much better 7.9.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning all.  Don't know what's up, woke up early as usual but feeling rough,  I was 12.9  after correcting I most unusually for me went back to sleep and woke up still feeling yucky but at a much better 7.9.


Hope you start feeling better very soon @Ljc {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

MarkJD77 said:


> 2.6  ...morning rush for the lucozade after waking up inside the tumble dryer (or at least that's what it feels like).


Not nice  Hope things stabilise for you and your head recovers - horrible to wake at such a level  Can you pinpoint any possible reason for the low?


----------



## Owen

MarkJD77 said:


> 2.6  ...morning rush for the lucozade after waking up inside the tumble dryer (or at least that's what it feels like).


Howdy, try and stay outside of the tumble dryer, the extra heat can give you unexpected lows


----------



## Ljc

@khskel and @MarkJD77 I hope you're not feeling too bad and that your BGs behave themselves today.


----------



## MarkJD77

Northerner said:


> Not nice  Hope things stabilise for you and your head recovers - horrible to wake at such a level  Can you pinpoint any possible reason for the low?



I've been running with a much lower average BG for the last week or so with much better control than usual so I'm thinking my evening Levemir dose may be a little high. May speak to my DSN if it happens again. 

Looking forward to the rest of the morning now! Hypo headaches are my least favourite thing.


----------



## MarkJD77

Ljc said:


> @khskel and @MarkJD77 I hope you're not feeling too bad and that your BGs behave themselves today.



Thanks Ljc


----------



## MarkJD77

Owen said:


> Howdy, try and stay outside of the tumble dryer, the extra heat can give you unexpected lows



 I'll try, but it is pretty nippy down here!


----------



## Robin

3.9 here. Glass of wine chased the Dawn phenom away a bit too well.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

An exhausted 6.3 for me (on libre).


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...'twas an 8.2 for me this morning.

weird readings going on ...Got up late yesterday, readings OK. Cos I had a late breakfast, I didn't have any lunch. Worked outside cutting logs ...4 hours after eating readings were 16.6! (breakfast was some Bran Flakes & coffee) Continued working outside ...readings before evening meal were 10.6 which is what they were before bed. Go figure??


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.5 for me. 
But cleaned out the village shop for above the ground vegetables yesterday, and today is cook, pack and freeze day for the week.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
 and 6.8 today after oversleeping! 
Hope all those with BGs playing up today soon feel better.


----------



## Ditto

5.1 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 4.4

And I dropped Lantus, AGAIN last night by a couple of units.

That is down from a 100ish units, down to 22 and still coming down

Yay!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - 4.4
> 
> And I dropped Lantus, AGAIN last night by a couple of units.
> 
> That is down from a 100ish units, down to 22 and still coming down
> 
> Yay!


That's amazing @Hazel!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a very disappointing 9.1. When I looked at my Libre record, there was a very odd peak of 12.5 in the middle of the night. 

Then I realised what's going on. Because my Ulcerative Colitis has flared up, I've increased the Mesalazine from one twice a day maintenance, to two tablets three times a day, so there is a battle going on in my colon as the medication fights the inflammation. 

So it's just the high BGs that you get with an infection. That's my excuse.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I woke with a very disappointing 9.1. When I looked at my Libre record, there was a very odd peak of 12.5 in the middle of the night.
> 
> Then I realised what's going on. Because my Ulcerative Colitis has flared up, I've increased the Mesalazine from one twice a day maintenance, to two tablets three times a day, so there is a battle going on in my colon as the medication fights the inflammation.
> 
> So it's just the high BGs that you get with an infection. That's my excuse.



Hope it stabilises soon Mike. My meter acts like an infection barometer for me!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it's nice when your diabetes kit flags up summat else going on


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  7.7 today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.7. A second week with relatively good levels. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it continues.


----------



## Owen

Morning all 4.4 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1/6.4 for me this grrr was that the alarm morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Fed up with the big differences between finger and libre now. 7.6 and 4.9 respectively this morning. The difference doesn't even stay approx the same at each test, times of day, or whenBG going up or down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.9 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. We won't mention yesterday evening's mince pie incident.


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't thank you for a mince pie, too rich! 

Good morning peoples. 5.5 today...


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> Fed up with the big differences between finger and libre now. 7.6 and 4.9 respectively this morning. The difference doesn't even stay approx the same at each test, times of day, or whenBG going up or down.


It IS annoying, isn't it GG, but I've learned to live with it.  My Libre flies approx 2-3 mmols higher than my Aviva, MOST of the time. Sometimes it goes SKY high and ev now and then it falls below the Aviva.  However, life's so much better with the Libre, even with it's eccentricities! 

Morning all. Ditto, Ditto...5.5 for me too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Im back after a couple of days a way enjoying myself. A 9.9 (8.9 on libre) for me today. Yesterday my libre showed me as being fairly steady all day and even as low as 5.7 at one point, why cant I give up work and just do loads and loads of walking all day long!!! Oh well, back to work and back to normal.


----------



## Jonsi

bore da pawb ...a 9.2 for me this morning. No...I don't know why.
Didn't feel great at all last evening. Head was a bit 'distant', felt a bit to the left of where I actually was if you know what I mean, was quite dizzy and overwhelmingly tired until I picked up around 22:00.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> why cant I give up work and just do loads and loads of walking all day long!!! Oh well, back to work and back to normal.


Get yourself a job as a Postie!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> Get yourself a job as a Postie!



My oh said that or a bin man!!!


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> My oh said that or a bin man!!!


Our posties drive everywhere in vans these days. Bin man, though, now there's a thought....


----------



## grainger

Morning all 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.2 here. We won't mention yesterday evening's mince pie incident.


Joining you on the 7.2 step this morning @Robin, no mince pie to even ignore!  For some reason I felt totally drained of energy yesterday, and I've just spent an almost unprecedented 11 hours in bed  Don't feel ill, just fatigued, the dull, dank weather isn't helping! Roll on a week on Thursday, when the day will be 3 seconds longer than the day before!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Joining you on the 7.2 step this morning @Robin, no mince pie to even ignore!  For some reason I felt totally drained of energy yesterday, and I've just spent an almost unprecedented 11 hours in bed  Don't feel ill, just fatigued, the dull, dank weather isn't helping! Roll on a week on Thursday, when the day will be 3 seconds longer than the day before!


I always feel cheated in January, because although the days are getting longer, it continues to get darker in the mornings for the first couple of weeks. Agree, though, it's miserable here this morning, and the couple of sunny days we had last week, I felt so much more energised and even did some gardening!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I always feel cheated in January, because although the days are getting longer, it continues to get darker in the mornings for the first couple of weeks. Agree, though, it's miserable here this morning, and the couple of sunny days we had last week, I felt so much more energised and even did some gardening!


Yes, Sunday was a lovely day and I went out for a 10 mile run! Could hardly open my eyes this morning!  Agree about January - we get the extra time at the wrong end of the day for me!


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning - can't get motivated this morning


----------



## Pine Marten

Whoo-hoo, a nice 5.1 today


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a slightly low 3.8, but dawn effect and a large latte have grown that to 7.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I was 8.5, it was early this morning, but I was right out the door.
Christmas party tonight. oh dear.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and 6.5 for me. 
Worked night shift and had porridge before bed. Delicious but know I shouldn't have


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I was 8.5, it was early this morning, but I was right out the door.
> Christmas party tonight. oh dear.


Hope you enjoy the party tonight!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today  Moon is bright, might not need the head torch for my run!


----------



## Owen

Good Morning another day another 5.2, think I have re-established my basal at 2 units. Yesterdays bolus total was 7 units.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.0 this morning. 
These 8's are becoming too familiar.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today  Moon is bright, might not need the head torch for my run!


Oooh, you're keen! I think I prefer my half hour on my exercise bike while watching the news.
Morning all. 4.6 here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.5 today...routine disrupted this week...it's showing!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... It's a welcome 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A quite satisfying 6.1/6.2 for me considering my evening meal bolus was a 1:16 dropped from 1:10 since the weekend.  Strange days.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  4.3 for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Another ridiculous difference of 7.1 and 4.1 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  After a correction during the night I'm 8.2 I'll be glad when my body has  decided it's well again.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 for me today.


----------



## Robin

morning all, a nice round..er, somewhere between 5.9 and 6.1 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today (libre showing 9.7). Gonna download all the graph thingys later when I get home.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.8 for me today (libre showing 9.7). Gonna download all the graph thingys later when I get home.


They seem fairly close in values to fingerpricks Stitch, now things have settled down - will be very interesting to see the results! My guess is that they will show that the HbA1c you got was incorrect, and that you could benefit from a basal insulin - possibly just a couple of units, like @Owen. I might be wrong though, I think I was once


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> They seem fairly close in values to fingerpricks Stitch, now things have settled down - will be very interesting to see the results! My guess is that they will show that the HbA1c you got was incorrect, and that you could benefit from a basal insulin - possibly just a couple of units, like @Owen. I might be wrong though, I think I was once


The libre is showing my average over the past 7 days as 8.6mmol, this works out to a HbA1c of 53. So we shall see.


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Didn't get up till half ten! Measured earlier though when first up at half five - 5.7 which I think is great considering I had corned beef hash yesterday for lunch and potatoes with my dinner last night.


----------



## Owen

Morning all, 5.1 today it is


----------



## Hazel

5.3 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7 for me today...numbers all over the place the last week.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today 

Hope numbers settle down @Bubbsie


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 5.6 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.1 for me today. Must be something in the air @Bubbsie, I'm the same this week, all over the place


----------



## Robin

4.3 here. Why yes, I was on the red wine last night, as it happens.


----------



## khskel

Snap @GreyhoundGal 7.1/6.8 for me. A very level night, just half a unit short. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A not-great 8.0 for me. 

I could really benefit from a correction dose at work sometimes - my BG often shoots up when we have too much fun in class! The knock-on effect can last til the next morning...


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, 5.6 for me first thing...need new finger-prickers, like getting blood out of a stone, I'm a pincushion.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 6.5 for me.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.4
that's better.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...an 8.9 for me this morning (I knew I shouldn't have eaten cake last night after tea!)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Quite a difference in readings this morning. Libre said 8.3, finger prick was 10.1. Just had a cheeky breakfast at the cafe of egg, bacon and grilled tomatoes. Was rather yummy.


----------



## Ibby

Surprised went for my Christmas dinner last night had garlic mushrooms starter, Xmas carvery then a bit of chocolate fudge cake and ice cream and bloods this morning were 6.6. I did do a lot of excercise and didnt have much to eat in the day.


----------



## Northerner

Ibby said:


> Surprised went for my Christmas dinner last night had garlic mushrooms starter, Xmas carvery then a bit of chocolate fudge cake and ice cream and bloods this morning were 6.6. I did do a lot of excercise and didnt have much to eat in the day.


Result!  I think that's the key - plan a bit for it, put in a bit of effort beforehand, then you can enjoy it


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me today. Busy. busy organising Christmas for everyone today.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, mine was 9.8, and going up and down all night. I've got a slightly raised temperature, probably due to the UC, so I'm pleading extenuating circumstances


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.1 for me today. Must be something in the air @Bubbsie, I'm the same this week, all over the place


Difficult week GG...not been in any kind of routine...funeral on Wednesday...so up and down the last few days...must dig in and settle down...HbA1c next week...dreading it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today
> 
> Hope numbers settle down @Bubbsie


Thanks Northerner...settling back into my routine thankfully.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...couldn't sleep...numbers heading down again...6.6 today.


----------



## Owen

Good morning 4.5 today, off to cardiology to get my ECG for the week


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Good morning 4.5 today, off to cardiology to get my ECG for the week


Hope the appointment goes well, @Owen  

5.5 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2 
It's DAYTIME!!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 9.7 for me this morning. Mind you, I was 17.7 before bed last night. (I'd had some Chinese food for my tea)


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.3/6.1 for me. Friday at last.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.3/6.1 for me. Friday at last.


That Libre sensor is working very well!  You'd get the same variation from two fingerpricks, or even two tests from the same drop of blood!


----------



## Bloden

Ibby said:


> Surprised went for my Christmas dinner last night had garlic mushrooms starter, Xmas carvery then a bit of chocolate fudge cake and ice cream and bloods this morning were 6.6. I did do a lot of excercise and didnt have much to eat in the day.


I'm out with the girls tonight for our Xmas bash so I think I'll follow your lead, Ibby, and have an active day to help my insulin cope with this evening's carbs.

Morning folks. 6.8 here. 

What a hooooorrible day - cold n wet. Looks like we picked a good day for some out-of-town shopping centre action.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> That Libre sensor is working very well!  You'd get the same variation from two fingerpricks, or even two tests from the same drop of blood!


I do my morning Libre 10 mins after my finger prick and that seems to account for the inherent lag. I hope to post some thoughts on the libre when I've finished my first full sensor in a few days.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.7 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

khskel said:


> I do my morning Libre 10 mins after my finger prick and that seems to account for the inherent lag. I hope to post some thoughts on the libre when I've finished my first full sensor in a few days.


That would be incredibly useful. Mine's about to go out the window the variations are so great


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Forgot to test when I woke up . 7.0 befor brekky.


----------



## Ditto

5.7 this morning. 

Went right up yesterday, 6.9 after 4 Richmond's for breakfast, then 8.1 after cider vinegar stew with a fat dumpling for dinner. Won't do that again then or do you think that's okay every once in a while?


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Went right up yesterday, 6.9 after 4 Richmond's for breakfast, then 8.1 after cider vinegar stew with a fat dumpling for dinner. Won't do that again then or do you think that's okay every once in a while?


Hi, It really depends on the difference between your pre meal and post meal levels , but those numbers look just fine to me. 
Let's face it stew without a nice dumpling just doesn't cut it , does it.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning - not too shabby after a bad hypo in the early hours


----------



## Ibby

Northerner said:


> Result!  I think that's the key - plan a bit for it, put in a bit of effort beforehand, then you can enjoy it [/QUOTE





Bloden said:


> I'm out with the girls tonight for our Xmas bash so I think I'll follow your lead, Ibby, and have an active day to help my insulin cope with this evening's carbs.
> 
> Morning folks. 6.8 here.
> 
> What a hooooorrible day - cold n wet. Looks like we picked a good day for some out-of-town shopping centre action.


Hope it helps for you . Just have every thing but in smaller portions and enjoy x


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't sleep...numbers heading down again...6.6 today.



Another clickety click 6.6 here Bubbsie. I tried kicking the meter but it wouldn't budge. It kept flashing up, 'remember the scone, remember the scone!'


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Went right up yesterday, 6.9 after 4 Richmond's for breakfast, then 8.1 after cider vinegar stew with a fat dumpling for dinner. Won't do that again then or do you think that's okay every once in a while?



I'd have been pleased with both figures to be honest Ditto. They're well within NICE guidelines but I appreciate you're aiming for much lower. As I said on your other thread, Richmond sausages only have a 47% 'meat' content so a good chance the rest of the filling is carb based.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I've been bad  I deserve the 7.2 and need to get myself motivated. A painful foot for no reason has made walking difficult and my eating has been fun but wrong. 
So today I must get back in track!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm feeling a bit better this morning. Everything is looking up. I woke with 4.8, after a sedate straight line descent from a bedtime 7.8. Also got a text from daughter telling me that she's through her probationary year with Savills and has been made permanent, with a 2k pay rise and funding to get the MRICS qualification. What a nice boost just before Christmas. She's worked hard for this.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I've been bad  I deserve the 7.2 and need to get myself motivated. A painful foot for no reason has made walking difficult and my eating has been fun but wrong.
> So today I must get back in track!


Sorry to hear about the foot @Lindarose - was wondering why I hadn't seen any reports from you lately! I hope that whatever it is heals soon


----------



## Ljc

It's good to hear you're feeling a bit better. That's great news about your Daughter


----------



## Ljc

Morning all.   Went  to bed on 7.8, woke up on 7.8


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning all.   Went  to bed on 7.8, woke up on 7.8


Hope those numbers come down today Ljc...fraught day working in London yesterday...afraid chickened out and didn't test when I got home...didn't dare...have a good weekend.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.4 this morning. @Bubbsie  what should normal be for waking? I rarely see below 7's.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.9 today.


SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.4 this morning. @Bubbsie  what should normal be for waking? I rarely see below 7's.


Hi SadhbhFiad...normal would be around 6.5 or lower...that would convert to just below 48mmol..(think that's about right although others here might know better )...I started off at17.4 around five months ago...now an average of between 6.5 to 6.7 for the last thirty days...although been an up and down week for me...and I have gone up to 8's and 9's...which was in the circumstances was not unexpected...now coming down thankfully... we all want to get those numbers down...it does take a while and you seem to be heading in the right direction...I was 'stuck' on 7's for some time...you'll get there...just be patience with yourself.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.4 this morning. @Bubbsie  what should normal be for waking? I rarely see below 7's.


Are you testing before bed as well? It can be useful to see whether your levels are rising, falling, or staying steady overnight. Ideally, you want to be waking on a level between 4 and 7, but this is still early days for you Sadhbh, so don't worry, it can take a little while to get there 

6.3 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I've been bad  I deserve the 7.2 and need to get myself motivated. A painful foot for no reason has made walking difficult and my eating has been fun but wrong.
> So today I must get back in track!


Hope that foot is easing off Linda...I've been 'bad' too...paying for it...now back on the wagon...good luck...sure those numbers will be down asap.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7/7.3 to bed and 6.7/7.3 on waking. Pretty level inbetween.


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Thanks very much Bubsie & Northerner. 
I must be patient. 
Not my strongest point! 
I have tested before bed a couple of times, but it's never seemed more than 8something at that point. I will try a few over the weekend. 
They called me to know another Fasting Blood sugar for Wednesday (2 weeks out of hospital) so I would like to have a good number for that.
But I will assume that will not be showing patience...
Many thanks.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a better 6.7 today. 
My foot is painful to walk but that's unavoidable with work. I don't know where these random aches and pains come from but they are a bloomin' nuisance!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a better 6.7 today.
> My foot is painful to walk but that's unavoidable with work. I don't know where these random aches and pains come from but they are a bloomin' nuisance!



A 6.6 for me again

Linda, sorry to hear about your foot. I know like me you have joint problems. For some inexplicable reason I couldn't put my big toe to the ground without pain this week. Was afraid I'd cut it but no signs of that. It's not gout. Wondering if it's arthritis in the toe joints. 
I agree these random pains are more than a 'blooming nuisance!' Hope yours is better soon x


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Amigo. And hope your big toe is better now. What are we like!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks very much Bubsie & Northerner.
> I must be patient.
> Not my strongest point!
> I have tested before bed a couple of times, but it's never seemed more than 8something at that point. I will try a few over the weekend.
> They called me to know another Fasting Blood sugar for Wednesday (2 weeks out of hospital) so I would like to have a good number for that.
> But I will assume that will not be showing patience...
> Many thanks.


I was exactly the same...rushing...but as long as you are doing your best...all you can do


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Thanks Amigo. And hope your big toe is better now. What are we like!



Well they say pain is safer when it's on the move Linda  let's hope we get some respite from the 'grumbles' for Christmas!


----------



## mikeyB

I've scored 5.4 this morning. Still no night time hypo on Levemir. I've still got a bit of a high temperature from the UC, so I'm a bit achy, but I'm determined to be right for Christmas.

You can't be properly grumpy when you're unwell, people excuse you.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone  6.6 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today.


----------



## Grogg1

Ditto said:


> 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Went right up yesterday, 6.9 after 4 Richmond's for breakfast, then 8.1 after cider vinegar stew with a fat dumpling for dinner. Won't do that again then or do you think that's okay every once in a while?


  I looked at carbs on Richmond's sausages as they caused me a biggish jump and it was high.  I now scour packaging as even Tesco finest vary in carbs per flavour.  Some are very low.  I'm happy with a 6.9 after food.  I usually wake now on low fives which I'm pleased with being only a month since dx


----------



## Northerner

Grogg1 said:


> I looked at carbs on Richmond's sausages as they caused me a biggish jump and it was high.  I now scour packaging as even Tesco finest vary in carbs per flavour.  Some are very low.  I'm happy with a 6.9 after food.  I usually wake now on low fives which I'm pleased with being only a month since dx


That's excellent @Grogg1! 

5.7 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . and 6.8 today. 
Some very early risers for a Sunday. I wouldn't be up yet if it wasn't for work!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Grogg1 said:


> I looked at carbs on Richmond's sausages as they caused me a biggish jump and it was high.  I now scour packaging as even Tesco finest vary in carbs per flavour.  Some are very low.  I'm happy with a 6.9 after food.  I usually wake now on low fives which I'm pleased with being only a month since dx



I also looked at Richmond sausages after that comment. Then I got sidetracked ar the sweet sausages. Then I saw the Armagh Bramley Apples sausages were gluten free. mmm. But they were 6.6g per 100g! But that was _GRILLED _so is there some marketing trick I'm missing here?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.7 this morning. 
Hello, good morning.


----------



## Grogg1

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I also looked at Richmond sausages after that comment. Then I got sidetracked ar the sweet sausages. Then I saw the Armagh Bramley Apples sausages were gluten free. mmm. But they were 6.6g per 100g! But that was _GRILLED _so is there some marketing trick I'm missing here?


  I look at carbs per 2 sausages   It varies depending on flavour.  I  really should test but been awake all night


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7/7.4 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Grogg1

A crappy 6.8 for me here.  Been up all night - had zero sleep and so angry with the world


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. My 'net connection has been defunct, so frustrating grrr.

Hope you feel better soon Grogg, I can't manage without sleep.  Maybe you can get your head down later?

5.3 for me yesterday morning first thing. Have now run out of strips but my family are sending some. Sister is long time D so she gets them on repeat. 

I am planning curry and rice for dinner this evening and should really measure before and after. I'm interested to see how I go on. I'm a bit scared, but absolutely dying to have my favourite meal.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, poor you, Linda. I hope you get a chance to (literally) put your feet up today. Same goes for all those sick, tired, in-pain bunnies......I hope you're all feeling better asap!

Morning all. Had a lie-in until 9 - unheard of! 7.5 here.

I'm FINally attacking my office today (been putting it off since October) and doing some downsizing too before we move house next year. I hope ev1 has a relaaaaxing Sunday.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Another clickety click 6.6 for me but not bad after a party last night with a preponderance of delicious but carby
food. Avoided the dessert table though.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning


House Special! Again!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start...just couldn't sleep past 4am...5.7 today...so heading down again!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.6 today.


----------



## Ljc

@Bubbsie , I think you must have given me your zeds this morning, I've only just woke up


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> @Bubbsie , I think you must have given me your zeds this morning, I've only just woke up


Noticed you've had a few early starts yourself Ljc...so you obviously need them...enjoy them... I would like them back by the weekend please...think I'm just a bit wound up at the moment...HbA1c test on Wednesday...hoping will settle down after that...have a good day.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Hello, 7.7 this morning. 
Busy Monday: it's Wrapping Presents Day!!!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Noticed you've had a few early starts yourself Ljc...so you obviously need them...enjoy them... I would like them back by the weekend please


Erm I'll think about it, no promises mind 


> ...think I'm just a bit wound up at the moment...HbA1c test on Wednesday...hoping will settle down after that...have a good day.


{{{hug}}}  and Thanks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9/5.3 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

5.9 for me this morning. Regular fortnightly blood tests this morning, and office Christmas lunch later. Expecting this figure to rise a little


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.2 for me.

Last week at work before Xmas - I'll be peeling excited children off the ceiling!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 for me and glad to be feeling a bit better 

I hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Glad you're feeling a bit better, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me and glad to be feeling a bit better
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week


Ah, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better @Flower  Hope you have a really good week


----------



## New-journey

6.6 for me and no reason it is that high  so going to up my lantus to 18 units.I wish everyone a wonderful week. I am going to make chocolate cake now for my youngest who is 21 today and will not be tasting it so hope it turns out ok!


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me and glad to be feeling a bit better
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week


Great number Flower...relieved to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> 5.9 for me this morning. Regular fortnightly blood tests this morning, and office Christmas lunch later. Expecting this figure to rise a little


Good luck with the blood test and enjoy the Christmas lunch...I'm sure whatever rise you get will be short lived!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Hello, 7.7 this morning.
> Busy Monday: it's Wrapping Presents Day!!!


OOh present wrapping Sadhbh that's enough to send my BG's soaring!...good luck with it


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today (libre test only today). Wasnt about much at the weekend as I was running round like a blue a**** fly!!!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 6.6 for me and no reason it is that high  so going to up my lantus to 18 units.I wish everyone a wonderful week. I am going to make chocolate cake now for my youngest who is 21 today and will not be tasting it so hope it turns out ok!


Bear in mind that meters aren't always that accurate, and you can very occasionally get one that seems higher than you would normally expect. I would always wait a couple more days to see if that higher level was consistently higher before increasing lantus 

Happy birthday to your son, hope he enjoys his cake!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...an 8.5 for me this morning which could be better but has been much worse of late. I'm beginning to think that my body doesn't like Insulin much 'cos it doesn't seem to be hitting the spot . The only time I get down to reasonable numbers (nearing the 7s) is when I barely eat at all which is not a good thing to do 'cos it makes me feel like carp _(anag) _and I have no energy for anything. Mind you, without it I'd be sky high in a few hours . Back to Nursie in the New Year methinks.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , been fairly steady with middle 5s all last week and starting this with a 5.8 . In case I don't get back on here this week may I wish each and everyone of you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year . Good luck with your numbers everyone and stay strong ! With choc my motto is " sniff and walk away !" Feel free to adopt it


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Good luck with blood tests GG and bubbsie. Hope results are really good


----------



## Lindarose

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me and glad to be feeling a bit better
> 
> Sorry you've not been well Flower and glad you're feeling a bit better now


----------



## Amigo

A  very acceptable 5.7 for me this morning 

Hope you get early Christmas pressie type results Bubbsie.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning peoples. I've run out of strips, they go so fast? I miss measuring, never would have thought it. I hate being in the dark but saylavee. Everybody have a good day. Hope y'all are prepared for Christmas? Wonder if I've left it too late to make a Christmas cake?


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...an 8.5 for me this morning which could be better but has been much worse of late. I'm beginning to think that my body doesn't like Insulin much 'cos it doesn't seem to be hitting the spot . The only time I get down to reasonable numbers (nearing the 7s) is when I barely eat at all which is not a good thing to do 'cos it makes me feel like carp _(anag) _and I have no energy for anything. Mind you, without it I'd be sky high in a few hours . Back to Nursie in the New Year methinks.


Do you get a significant rise after eating @Jonsi? If so, I would definitely be considering asking for a fast-acting insulin with meals. Possibly also benefit from an increase in the background insulin if you rarely hit the 7s or below, and ditch the empagliflozin. You shouldn't have to feel deprived or struggling to eat properly when you are on medication that's supposed to be allowing you to achieve near-normal levels  Hope the nurse can come up with a better combination for you


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.2  -  which is not too shabby as I had a mango and half a melon for supper


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today, although I've got the dreaded winter lurgy that Mr Marten has had on and off for about two weeks


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.2  -  which is not too shabby as I had a mango and half a melon for supper


There you go again with the House Specials!  Fabulous!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today, although I've got the dreaded winter lurgy that Mr Marten has had on and off for about two weeks


Sorry to hear this  I hope that it doesn't hang around that long for you - get well soon!


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up with 8.0 this morning, which is what I went to sleep with. Dead straight line. Went downstairs in the stairlift, and my next read after making a cappuccino ( and before drinking it ) was 12. So breakfast was cappuccino, a vape, and a correcting dose of insulin. Plus my morning Levemir, first dose of  mesalazine  of the day, and first Tramadol of the day. Low carb breakfast, see.


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Do you get a significant rise after eating @Jonsi? If so, I would definitely be considering asking for a fast-acting insulin with meals. Possibly also benefit from an increase in the background insulin if you rarely hit the 7s or below, and ditch the empagliflozin. You shouldn't have to feel deprived or struggling to eat properly when you are on medication that's supposed to be allowing you to achieve near-normal levels  Hope the nurse can come up with a better combination for you


My Humulin is split at 06:00 and 18:00 (ish) - Nursie said to split it 20u/20u but I'm actually using 26u/26u as the 20/20 was having little effect on curbing rising numbers. The 26/26 is at least keeping things steadier. In answer to your question, I most certainly do get a rise in numbers after eating. I've just had two baps with nothing but roast chicken on for lunch ...I'll probably be somewhere around 14+ in about an hour. I'm certainly not eating 'properly' - 1 oz of rice will double my numbers, a single piece of bread with Bacon & Egg will add 3 or 4.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> My Humulin is split at 06:00 and 18:00 (ish) - Nursie said to split it 20u/20u but I'm actually using 26u/26u as the 20/20 was having little effect on curbing rising numbers. The 26/26 is at least keeping things steadier. In answer to your question, I most certainly do get a rise in numbers after eating. I've just had two baps with nothing but roast chicken on for lunch ...I'll probably be somewhere around 14+ in about an hour. I'm certainly not eating 'properly' - 1 oz of rice will double my numbers, a single piece of bread with Bacon & Egg will add 3 or 4.


In that case I'd certainly be asking for a change to basal/bolus, as it is both affecting your quality of life and day-to-day health, but also increasing your longer-term risks. If they are reluctant, then I'd need a pretty convincing argument why not!


----------



## Jonsi

Just to confirm a point ...what I had for lunch was two unbuttered baps with roast chicken, a spoonful of stuffing on each and a sprinkle of salt. I had a can of diet fizz to wash it down. Since then nothing (I'm about to have a coffee) Just tested *...14.4*.
That will drop to 10-11 by the time I get home at 17:00 Then I'll inject my 2nd lot of 26u and eat my tea around 18:30. Bedtime test (23:00) will probably see me around 11-13.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Jonsi said:


> My Humulin is split at 06:00 and 18:00 (ish) - Nursie said to split it 20u/20u but I'm actually using 26u/26u as the 20/20 was having little effect on curbing rising numbers. The 26/26 is at least keeping things steadier. In answer to your question, I most certainly do get a rise in numbers after eating. I've just had two baps with nothing but roast chicken on for lunch ...I'll probably be somewhere around 14+ in about an hour. I'm certainly not eating 'properly' - 1 oz of rice will double my numbers, a single piece of bread with Bacon & Egg will add 3 or 4.



Jonsi, depending on the size - those baps are likely to be around 30-40g CHO each plus anything in the stuffing. Even if you're producing some of your own insulin I think most would struggle using twice a day Humulin I to control something containing 60-80g carbs in one meal.  As Northerner says it looks like a quick acting is needed.


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon. 2.7 for me this morning.  Two bottles of glucojuice (30g carbs) got me to 5.5.  No pattern to these early morning hypos and whether or not they happen.


----------



## Ditto

Jonsi said:


> ... two unbuttered baps with roast chicken, a spoonful of stuffing on each and a sprinkle of salt. I had a can of diet fizz to wash it down.


 Diet Fizz is pure poison imho. Plus the baps are a nono and you need the butter...the stuffing and the salt aren't great either. I wonder if a very large chicken salad would have raised your BG so much? Please don't be offended. Pot/kettle here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.5 today.
> Good luck with blood tests GG and bubbsie. Hope results are really good


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Jonsi

Ditto said:


> Diet Fizz is pure poison imho. Plus the baps are a nono and you need the butter...the stuffing and the salt aren't great either. I wonder if a very large chicken salad would have raised your BG so much? Please don't be offended. Pot/kettle here.


That would mean I ate just chicken. I don't eat salads, don't like 'em, never have. Chicken usually tastes of whatever you put with it as it's fairly bland on its own. Bit difficult to go to work and twelve hours between breakfast and evening meals with just a bit of chicken.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.3 today.


I'm sorry Lin, I'm not sure that 3am counts as 'morning'!   Sorry to see you are not sleeping, hope you get a better night tonight 

5.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 today...and freezing


----------



## AJLang

After yesterday's 2.7 that needed 30g carbs this morning it's 8.5 and climbing - New Resolution is to stop getting frustrated that my BG levels and so erratic and that there is nothing that I can do about them.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's a 7.1 for me which I'm happy with given yesterdays carb fest. Must be a good girl for the next few days......


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Gearing up to do my last supermarket shop before 2017.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a7.1/7.1 for. It would appear that I got the chinese takeaway nearly right.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.3 today...and freezing


I hope it's the weather that's freezing and not you, Bubbsie. Good luck with those results!

Morning all. A rotund-bellied, giggling 5.0 here this morning. Off to get my Xmas Day sprouts this morning. Hope I can find some parsnips too (unlikely - not eaten here). 

Love the photo, Robin.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Love the photo, Robin.


Thank you. My daughter's photoshop skills, not mine!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it took 6 attempts and 1 wasted strip to get blood this morning. Think it's time for a new lancet! Anyway after all that I'm 6.3 so I'll sit alongside you Bubbsie if I may


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today (libre only). Back to finger pricking tomorrow, libre sensor finishes later. Not gonna use the next one yet. Gonna be printing off all the graphs and info later to see what it all says.


----------



## Grogg1

5.5 here


----------



## Northerner

Grogg1 said:


> 5.5 here


Excellent @Grogg1!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 today which gave me a good excuse to eat the backlog of chocolates in the advent calendar that I've forgotten to eat, 4 days worth in one go - what a treat!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...just like yesterday morning's 8.5 comes today's 8.5. Save for a couple of coffees and a glass of water (oh, and some toothpaste), nothing passed my lips between 18:30 last night and 06:30 this morning. I even declined the offer of warm mince pies, shortbread and hot mulled wine at the St Mike's Christmas Service good boy that I am.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I hope it's the weather that's freezing and not you, Bubbsie. Good luck with those results!
> 
> Morning all. A rotund-bellied, giggling 5.0 here this morning. Off to get my Xmas Day sprouts this morning. Hope I can find some parsnips too (unlikely - not eaten here).
> 
> Love the photo, Robin.


It's the weather Bloden...although just having had a work out in the garden...mostly clearing up after Harry I am feeling the cold...obviously didn't work hard enough...good luck with the sprout hunt


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and it took 6 attempts and 1 wasted strip to get blood this morning. Think it's time for a new lancet! Anyway after all that I'm 6.3 so I'll sit alongside you Bubbsie if I may


Plenty of room here Linda...just budged up...blimey...here comes Harry need to get off the couch to accommodate him!...thanks Linda...not looking forward to test tomorrow...because that means a follow up with DR Maximum Medication in the New Year...fingers crossed.


----------



## Ditto

Jonsi said:


> That would mean I ate just chicken. I don't eat salads, don't like 'em, never have. Chicken usually tastes of whatever you put with it as it's fairly bland on its own. Bit difficult to go to work and twelve hours between breakfast and evening meals with just a bit of chicken.


I totally agree, I'd be fainting and shaky with hunger. We're not supposed to go more than four hours without eating and definitely no longer than six, on Atkins. I thought Dpeeps were supposed to eat regular meals? Why can't you stop for a meal? If necessary wrap some hard boiled eggs in foil and stick 'em in your pocket. No way could I go that long after any kind of meal. 

Good morning all, I'm my default 5.6 this morning. I still don't think I'm diabetic ::denial::


----------



## mikeyB

I went to bed on 6.7, and had a more or less dead straight line. At 7.15 this morning, 5.4. Being a slob, didn't get up till 9.00 after some extra kip. Guess what the score was? 3.4. Go figure.


----------



## Amigo

I'm on the 6.3 step with Bubbsie & Linda this morning...put those Quality Street away girls!


----------



## Hazel

4.9 for mr this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> I'm on the 6.3 step with Bubbsie & Linda this morning...put those Quality Street away girls!


Oh you old spoil sport Amigo! A tin divided by 3 is so much more diabetic friendly


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Oh you old spoil sport Amigo! A tin divided by 3 is so much more diabetic friendly



It certainly is Linda but who scoffed all the purple ones?! Lol


----------



## Jonsi

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...just like yesterday morning's 8.5 comes today's 8.5. Save for a couple of coffees and a glass of water (oh, and some toothpaste), nothing passed my lips between 18:30 last night and 06:30 this morning. I even declined the offer of warm mince pies, shortbread and hot mulled wine at the St Mike's Christmas Service good boy that I am.


I had porridge for breakfast at 06:15. When I tested on waking I was 8.5 ...I have had 2 coffees at work and nothing else. I am now 12.6 BEFORE I eat a tiny ham sandwich for lunch. Before the porridge it was 12 hours earlier that I had eaten. I feel like chucking my sandwich away and getting pie'n'chips from the works canteen. This is most disheartening.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry Lin, I'm not sure that 3am counts as 'morning'!   Sorry to see you are not sleeping, hope you get a better night tonight
> 
> 5.4 for me today


. It's my own fault really, I  had an early night  well early for me 11 pm.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> It certainly is Linda but who scoffed all the purple ones?! Lol


That would be me....my favourite ones...sorry!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7 today...disappointing!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning people - 4.2


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.7 this morning. Away for fasting blood work, then breakfast at the cafe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 6.0/5.9 for me. Back on level ground after birthday cake disaster yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Has term finished yet? My enthusiasm's waning - Christmas bingo, Christmas pairs, Christmas tree grammar game, Christmas quiz board game...it's lovely to see those little excited faces tho!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.9 for me this final working day


----------



## AJLang

That's a lot of CHRISTMAS thing at school Bloden 
8.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 today and off for a festive foot ulcer clinic visit, ohh the anticipation!



Bloden said:


> Christmas bingo, Christmas pairs, Christmas tree grammar game,



Sounds a fun line up Bloden, are they drinking games?


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 today and off for a festive foot ulcer clinic visit, ohh the anticipation!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a fun line up Bloden, are they drinking games?


Good luck Flower...have to say the irony in your post made me smile...just what you need before the holidays...NOT...hope all goes well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 3.7 here, oops, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> It certainly is Linda but who scoffed all the purple ones?! Lol





Bubbie said:


> That would be me....my favourite ones...sorry!



And I ate my share too  7.2 today .    
Good morning to all


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a routine (for me) 9.3. I have decided that this Christmas I shall only eat food that has a vowel in it ...like Turkey, Cake & Trifle. Sprts, Cbbg, Brcll and other such tosh can go boil themselves!
I shall only be drinking drinks that don't have vowels in ...like Wn, Prt, Br, Cdr & Gn (with some Tnc)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, back to finger pricking today. Those libre sensors are buggers to get off!!! 10.*cough* for me today. Off out for a 3 course dinner tonight with my pub quiz team buddies, dont do it often, so a light lunch and I'm looking forward to my pudding.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 today and off for a festive foot ulcer clinic visit, ohh the anticipation!


Tie some tinsel around your foot @Flower, it'll prompt those normally shy and reticent people to comment!  

I hope that you get some GOOD news from the clinic, keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

@Hazel - another lantus reduction on the cards! 

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Owen

Just popping in to say Hi, my BG is boringly stable with the odd low. I am very busy at the mo, so not having much time on my hands.


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Just popping in to say Hi, my BG is boringly stable with the odd low. I am very busy at the mo, so not having much time on my hands.


Much better boring than shocking, @Owen!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm a boring 5.4. Yet another steady horizontal line on the Libre chart for the night. Oh, the joys of  split dose  Levemir . Mind you, this is all just practice for el pumpo.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1. for me. Good luck for today flower. I'm off for my festive bundle of meds from the doctor's and then a seasonal steroid injection into my shoulder later. I know how to live!


----------



## mikeyB

Wow, you racy girl, I can't keep up with that. In an hour or so, we will be taxied into the big city - Tobermory, where my pal Heather will give me a haircut. That won't hurt, but your injection will, I fear.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 today and off for a festive foot ulcer clinic visit, ohh the anticipation!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a fun line up Bloden, are they drinking games?


Drunk 4-year-olds! Now there's an idea  (just kidding!).


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. I don't know where the morning's gone, I've done nowt! Given Mum her Weetabix and that's about it. 

5.6 for me on waking. It seems to be my default.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. I don't know where the morning's gone, I've done nowt! Given Mum her Weetabix and that's about it.
> 
> 5.6 for me on waking. It seems to be my default.


Sometimes I'm not sure where the last ten years have gone!  5.6 is a very healthy 'default' - hang on to it!


----------



## Grogg1

Good 5.3 for me to day.  A reasonable 6.1 after breakfast and then I had turkey, stuffing, pigs in blanket and sprouts for lunch.  6.8 two hours later.  Happy with that traded gravy for stuffing but may have both on Xmas day!


----------



## Northerner

Grogg1 said:


> Good 5.3 for me to day.  A reasonable 6.1 after breakfast and then I had turkey, stuffing, pigs in blanket and sprouts for lunch.  6.8 two hours later.  Happy with that traded gravy for stuffing but may have both on Xmas day!


Those are great numbers - I'd say you can afford to treat yourself!


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Just popping in to say Hi, my BG is boringly stable with the odd low. I am very busy at the mo, so not having much time on my hands.


Hi Owen...wondering where you were...wish my BG was boringly stable..over indulged yesterday...paying for it today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...yesterday great day with friends...ate couscous...home made quiche...paying for it this morning with a 7.9...but...I so enjoyed it...back on the wagon today.


----------



## Grogg1

Northerner said:


> Those are great numbers - I'd say you can afford to treat yourself!


Thank you.  Was tired yesterday and had early night and forgot my metforim and woke to BG 4.6!   Only second time ever under 5!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 8.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning.      Not too shabby considering I dropped Lantus by 3 units.    Now down to an all time low of 18.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning.      Not too shabby considering I dropped Lantus by 3 units.    Now down to an all time low of 18.


Yay! A House Special - again!  And 18 lantus!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan.    I plan to call the hospital tomorrow and keep them appraised.

It would be great if I can stop insulin altogether, by this time next year


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan.    I plan to call the hospital tomorrow and keep them appraised.
> 
> It would be great if I can stop insulin altogether, by this time next year


What sort of novorapid doses are you on? The way you've been going, I would say getting off the insulin altogether is a definite possibility  You'll be the new Halle Berry!


----------



## Hazel

Around 8 at breakfast

0 at lunch

Around 6 at dinner


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 
7.1
That's this week's usual, so maybe next week will be 6's


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8/6.3 this morning. Enjoy those extra seconds of daylight.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people.  I'm in 7.0 heaven this morning.

Today is Spain's BIG national lottery draw. The average spend on tickets per household is something like €300! The draw's held in a theatre and goes on for hours...some people queue up all night (in fancy dress) to be in the audience...the big question in Spain today is: Where will it (the good luck, that is) land?


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning.
> 7.1
> That's this week's usual, so maybe next week will be 6's


You'll get there


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 7.5 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Hope the lottery luck lands on you, Bloden.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.9 today. 
Good luck Bloden!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 6.3 step please Robin.

Hope you're in it to win it Bloden


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today. Pleased with that with everything that I ate and drank last night!!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Joining Khskel on the 6.8 step this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone!  Haven't done a waking test in ages, but after the curry with a naan last night, thought i'd better check.  5.8.  Very happy with that.


----------



## New-journey

3.9 and Northerner was right I should never have increased my lantus! It turns out I was getting higher readings as my rapid had stopped working and now readings back to my normal range. Much relief here and looking forward to a few treats at Christmas.


----------



## Amigo

Another clickety click 6.6


----------



## Ditto

Good morning folks. 5.4 on getting up at 8. 

5.9 on going to bed last night. I thought it was supposed to go up over night?


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Good morning folks. 5.4 on getting up at 8.
> 
> 5.9 on going to bed last night. I thought it was supposed to go up over night?


Nice numbers. 
IMO as D can't read it doesn't know the rules lol.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good morning folks. 5.4 on getting up at 8.
> 
> 5.9 on going to bed last night. I thought it was supposed to go up over night?


You can treat the numbers as virtually the same, given that meters (and blood) can vary by small amounts  Early on after diagnosis, out of curiosity, I did three tests - same time, same finger - and got three different results! All pretty close to each other though!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Hope the lottery luck lands on you, Bloden.


Unlikely - didn't buy a ticket! I'll take that luck (thank you, btw) and use it elsewhere...hate to see it go to waste!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Unlikely - didn't buy a ticket! I'll take that luck (thank you, btw) and use it elsewhere...hate to see it go to waste!


Well, at least you'll be €300 better off than most of them who entered!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . 6.6 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, lowest in ages  Hope everyone has a good Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone . 6.6 today


Snap Ljc...exactly the same...budge up (please).


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.6 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Off to the reno house today for our first Xmas there. Weather forecast for the weekend is (unseasonably) 'scorrrchio' - hope they're right!

Have a great Christmas weekend ev1.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> Off to the reno house today for our first Xmas there. Weather forecast for the weekend is (unseasonably) 'scorrrchio' - hope they're right!
> 
> Have a great Christmas weekend ev1.


Ooh! Great that you are able to spend Christmas in your special home!  Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Great that you are able to spend Christmas in your special home!  Hope you have a lovely time!


Thanks, Northie. It IS a special place - very rustic and very chilled (well, until hubby starts DIYing summat, then it's all chain saws, hammers and swearing!).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2/6.1 after a strange spike in the early hours followed by a smooth descent.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.2/6.1 after a strange spike in the early hours followed by a smooth descent.


Those Libre sensors like you!  So consistent!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I was so happy at 3.30am with a 6.5 and a smooth line on the Libre, not so happy when I got up at 6.30 and it was 9.5 and rising with a very uncomfortable stomach. Good morning gastroparesis!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I was so happy at 3.30am with a 6.5 and a smooth line on the Libre, not so happy when I got up at 6.30 and it was 9.5 and rising with a very uncomfortable stomach. Good morning gastroparesis!


Hope you settle back into good levels soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.1 today.

Braving town on the early bus as I haven't been able to get  there before today. Wearing a neon pink sock on my foot over my plaster cast as a high vis jacket for my poorly leg, it will probably attract people to fall over me!  Extra glucose, peace and goodwill onboard.....

Happy Christmas in your special house Bloden, presumably you have re done the bits the D fairy 'helped' with


----------



## AJLang

Thank you  Northerner. It will probably be a fire fighting morning but I'm not complaining because I'm glad to be alive to be able to fight it


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.1 today.
> 
> Braving town on the early bus as I haven't been able to get  there before today. Wearing a neon pink sock on my foot over my plaster cast as a high vis jacket for my poorly leg, it will probably attract people to fall over me!  Extra glucose, peace and goodwill onboard.....
> 
> Happy Christmas in your special house Bloden, presumably you have re done the bits the D fairy 'helped' with


I hope you have a good time in town and your funky sock keeps everyone out of the way


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> Off to the reno house today for our first Xmas there. Weather forecast for the weekend is (unseasonably) 'scorrrchio' - hope they're right!
> 
> Have a great Christmas weekend ev1.


Have a wonderful time there.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 4.7 here. Off to collect the goose from the butcher in the next village in a mo, then I'm all done for Xmas and will not be venturing out of the house except on foot for at least a week.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I was so happy at 3.30am with a 6.5 and a smooth line on the Libre, not so happy when I got up at 6.30 and it was 9.5 and rising with a very uncomfortable stomach. Good morning gastroparesis!


Hope you feel better soon Amanda. Can I share you 9.5 step this morning? We'll keep eachother company.
Last day in the office today (back in next wednesday though ) and I'm taking a half day. Off to the cafe for some brekkie with the boss soon. We're the only ones here, hopefully he'll pay!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch. You're more than welcome to join me on the 9.5 step  Have a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

And it's a rather lovely 5.9 from me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Happy almost Christmas everyone


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 on this very blustery day before the Eve


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Those Libre sensors like you!  So consistent!


Mornings are usually the closest


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A 9.4 this morning... I have an appointment with Nursie for early in the New Year to discuss doses and regime 'cos this clearly isn't working.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... A 9.4 this morning... I have an appointment with Nursie for early in the New Year to discuss doses and regime 'cos this clearly isn't working.


I hope she is able to sort something out to get you off to a good start to 2017


----------



## Hazel

4.8 on rising this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and 6.4 when I got up after night shift. Quite pleased as I was eating bits and pieces during the night. (That means celebrations! )


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 5.5 @ ten past six and after a breakfast of cottage cheese 5.8 @ four minutes past eleven.

My eyes were exceedingly blurry this morning. Nasty and annoying. Is this the D or summat else?


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. 5.5 @ ten past six and after a breakfast of cottage cheese 5.8 @ four minutes past eleven.
> 
> My eyes were exceedingly blurry this morning. Nasty and annoying. Is this the D or summat else?


It might be the diabetes - eyesight often becomes blurry as you start to bring blood sugar levels under good control. Hopefully, it will settle down and get back to normal, but if you are concerned do seek medical advice - might be worth popping in to an optician's today to set your mind at ease?

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Hope everyone has everything sorted for the holidays


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...out for quick dinner with the relatives...ate sensibly...5.9 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... A 9.4 this morning... I have an appointment with Nursie for early in the New Year to discuss doses and regime 'cos this clearly isn't working.


I
I hope you get it sorted out soon Jonsi.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...out for quick dinner with the relatives...ate sensibly...5.9 this morning.


Excellent number @Bubbsie  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.4 today. 
Last shift before Christmas today. Done well this year and not back til overnight Boxing Day 
Hope you all have a lovely Christmas Eve without too many last minute panics!


----------



## Hazel

4.8 again this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Excellent number @Bubbsie  Enjoy your day!


Thanks Northerner...enjoy your day too...and hope you are having a break from moderating over the Christmas weekend...or can the MODS ever be off duty...would it be 'safe' to leave us all to our own devices...Happy Christmas!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.7 today.


----------



## khskel

A hypo rebound 7.6/8.4 for me. Off to pick the turkey up this morning then frantic last minute preparations.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a tinsel-tastic 5.8 today.

I love Christmas Eve with the carol concert on the radio from Kings College and the fairy lights twinkling. Aahh lovely  I wish everyone a Happy Christmas free from diabetes trials


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a tinsel-tastic 5.8 today.
> 
> I love Christmas Eve with the carol concert on the radio from Kings College and the fairy lights twinkling. Aahh lovely  I wish everyone a Happy Christmas free from diabetes trials


The same to you Flower


----------



## AJLang

A very lovely 6.3 this morning with a smooth line during the night  I never realised that I was so good in guessing the carbs in the cassis used in Kir royales


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Northerner...enjoy your day too...and hope you are having a break from moderating over the Christmas weekend...or can the MODS ever be off duty...would it be 'safe' to leave us all to our own devices...Happy Christmas!


Haven't had a day off since March 2009!   I know I can trust our lovely members, it's those pesky spammers I have to watch out for!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a tinsel-tastic 5.8 today.
> 
> I love Christmas Eve with the carol concert on the radio from Kings College and the fairy lights twinkling. Aahh lovely  I wish everyone a Happy Christmas free from diabetes trials


Glad to see you are waking to a good number @Flower  Olive the Other Reindeer has just finished on C4+1, so my Christmas has begun!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 6.6 today. A very Merry Christmas to all, and hope all runs smoothly and peacefully for everyone.


----------



## Robin

Good morning all, 4.7 here.


----------



## New-journey

4.0 for me after difficult family evening in Italian restaurant, the food not my family! Wishing everyone a Happy Festive time without any diabetic or other challenges.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after going to bed (tipsy) on 6.1 so a nice steady line overnight.

Just need to get myself into Christmas mood now. I obviously need crowds, tv repeats and some sherry for that!

Warm best wishes to all you lovely, fun people x


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... An 8.4 for me this morning.  Not great but better than it has been. Off to the Supermarket shortly to watch grown women fighting over sprouts and carrots. I think it must be the end of the world because people are buying food like the shops aren't ever going to open again...Oh, just heard they are...on Boxing Day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.5 for me today. And before people comment I've been up since 7.30! Just been busy getting stuff sorted for tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Merry Christmas Eve Eve  BG on getting up 5.6


----------



## Grogg1

Nadolig llawen  A cheeky 6.3 for me.  Higher than normal but was awake for 3 hours during the night as my anti biotics are making me feel ucky!!


----------



## Ljc

Merry Christmas everyone.
Very pleased with 5.4 today


----------



## Owen

Merry Christmas, 20 year old daughters still waking me up way too early, when will they grow up? Last callout yesterday was FAST+, so lets all be thankful that we are able to wake up and talk to each other this day. BG still unremarkable, 5.2 today. Hopefully no calls today! Starting Xmas Dinner now.


----------



## Bubbsie

A quick hello this Christmas morning before the mayhem starts...up early...Santa has been...a 6.3 today...not bad considering the champagne and 'nibbles' last night...Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Stitch147

Merry Christmas everyone. 10.6 for me today. Hope everyone has a fantastic day. P.S. does anyone want a tooth ache.


----------



## Northerner

Ho ho ho!  Happy Christmas all!  I hope everyone has taken their festive injections and pills - have a wonderful day!  6.3 for me today, so I will join @Bubbsie on the festive step 

@Stitch147 - I hope that the toothache doesn't cause you too much bother, what a rotten day to get it


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. 10.6 for me today. Hope everyone has a fantastic day. P.S. does anyone want a tooth ache.


Stitch...not a present from Santa...shame...any day rotten to suffer toothache...particularly today...hope it goes asap.


----------



## khskel

Happy Christmas one and all. 5.9/5.5 for me. Unfortunately mother in law was rushed into hospital yeaterday evening so all plans off at the moment. All we know for now is that it was not aheart attack.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a festive 5.1 for me.
Sorry to hear that, Khskel, I hope your mother-in-law goes on OK .


----------



## Lindarose

Merry Christmas to you all 
So sorry to hear about your mother in law khskel and hope she is soon improving. 
And Stitch hope your tooth ache doesn't spoil your day too much.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Happy Christmas one and all. 5.9/5.5 for me. Unfortunately mother in law was rushed into hospital yeaterday evening so all plans off at the moment. All we know for now is that it was not aheart attack.


So sorry to hear that khskel...hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Merry Christmas, 20 year old daughters still waking me up way too early, when will they grow up? Last callout yesterday was FAST+, so lets all be thankful that we are able to wake up and talk to each other this day. BG still unremarkable, 5.2 today. Hopefully no calls today! Starting Xmas Dinner now.


Don't think they will ever grow up...especially at Christmas...off to the kitchen myself shortly...enjoy your day Owen.


----------



## Amigo

Santa brought me a 5.7

Sorry about your mother in law Khskel and hope that toothache eases Stitch.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning - Happy Christmas


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas all...  6.0 on waking, that's high for me and I'm still full from the fish, chips and peas...carbs are weird!

Very sorry about your mother-in-law Khskel, I hope you find she is much improved today. 

Oil of Cloves for toothache, what a day to get it!


----------



## Lindarose

And a not very impressive 7.2 today!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  A festive 5.8 today.

The trouble with modern houses is they don't have chimneys but I'm sure Father Christmas will have got in somehow and left me something as I've been such a good girl 

I hope things improve for your family today khskel.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Happy Christmas one and all. 5.9/5.5 for me. Unfortunately mother in law was rushed into hospital yeaterday evening so all plans off at the moment. All we know for now is that it was not aheart attack.


I'm sorry to hear about your Mother in Law Khskel,  I hope it's nothing serious and that she recovers quickly . What a worry for you.


----------



## Grogg1

4.9 for me today.  Merry Christmas


----------



## mikeyB

Merry Christmas everyone. I got 3.8 from Santa, that was heading gradually downwards overnight, so one jelly baby just for a little boost. Got up eventually at 11, and I had a BG of 11.5. 

That was some bloody jelly baby.

Methinks a pump is in order. Should arrive after Easter. 

Now for a gross out.....


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Happy Christmas one and all. 5.9/5.5 for me. Unfortunately mother in law was rushed into hospital yeaterday evening so all plans off at the moment. All we know for now is that it was not aheart attack.


Hoping for a good outcome @khskel.


----------



## Jonsi

Nadolig Llawen pawb. It was a nice round 8.0 for me. I am not going to spend the rest of the day attempting to knock that out of the park as Christmas dinner isn't too far away.

Hope the news is better soon @khskel


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear about your mum in law, Khskel.  Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
I thought I'd done realy well yesterday esp as it's my 1st Christmas on insulin.
I had an early Dinner two hours later around 4 pm was 8.8. I was stuffed to the brim , I blame the Kir Royale lol,  so nothing but water or coffee passed my lips for the rest of the day. Went to bed on 7.7 . What did I wake up on I hear you ask
.
.
10.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me this morning, after a 9.2 before bed  I'll take that!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...so enjoyed yesterday...relaxed...friends for dinner...indulged myself more than I should have...amazingly didn't go higher than a 7...woke up on 6.5...that'll do for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I thought I'd done realy well yesterday esp as it's my 1st Christmas on insulin.
> I had an early Dinner two hours later around 4 pm was 8.8. I was stuffed to the brim , I blame the Kir Royale lol,  so nothing but water or coffee passed my lips for the rest of the day. Went to bed on 7.7 . What did I wake up on I hear you ask
> .
> .
> 10.0


Morning Ljc...I'm sure you'll soon be down into single figures...and it is Christmas!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather impressive 5.7 for me.  Didn't have Christmas pud as was too stuffed after dinner.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.5 for me which I'm pleased with


----------



## Robin

9.1 here! That Xmas pud yesterday evening just kept going all night! I was in the 8s 2hrs after eating, and before bed!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.1 for me today. Didn't test much at all yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Very happy with 5.5 today after indulging loads yesterday. Happy Boxing Day everyone and hope everyone feels well after the big day.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today. Knew it would be high as really indulged yesterday. Didn't test at all during my chocolate fest! 
I must try to get on track today. So difficult when there's still so much scrummy stuff here


----------



## Grogg1

Didn't eat after lunch which was 6.3 but woke on 7.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Thanks for all your good wishes for my Mother in Law. She seems to be doing well, in fact yesterday she was enthusing about the hospital Christmas fare so a good sign I think. Just got to see a consultant today and see if the docs can agree on a diagnosis. Any way it was a late rising 7.7/7.4 for me. The libre tells me that if I had't been such a slugabed the scores on the doors would have been in the low 6s. I wish one and all a most pleasant boxing day and don't eat anything I wouldn't


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. Thanks for all your good wishes for my Mother in Law. She seems to be doing well, in fact yesterday she was enthusing about the hospital Christmas fare so a good sign I think. Just got to see a consultant today and see if the docs can agree on a diagnosis. Any way it was a late rising 7.7/7.4 for me. The libre tells me that if I had't been such a slugabed the scores on the doors would have been in the low 6s. I wish one and all a most pleasant boxing day and don't eat anything I wouldn't


Hope the good news continues for your MIL today


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... I had a good start to yesterday with a round 8 then I ate all the Christmas stuff including some chocs and Toffees. I drank, fizz, wine and port and finished the day on a 7.6!

This morning I start on a rather splendid 6.8. Woot!! Could this be because I'm less stressed or because I didn't eat a piece of bread yesterday? Who cares? I'll take it.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... I had a good start to yesterday with a round 8 then I ate all the Christmas stuff including some chocs and Toffees. I drank, fizz, wine and port and finished the day on a 7.6!
> 
> This morning I start on a rather splendid 6.8. Woot!! Could this be because I'm less stressed or because I didn't eat a piece of bread yesterday? Who cares? I'll take it.


Possibly the booze effect?  I think that's the best waking number I've seen from you @Jonsi - obviously channeling Roy Wood, and need it to be Christmas every day


----------



## mikeyB

This morning I'm 5.2, dead flat line from going to bed on 6.8. Textbook stuff. We'll see what the rest of the morning brings by way of random rises. Nothing to do with booze, either


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Hope you had a lovely day yesterday. BG on getting up today 6.1 @ ten past eight. High for me but could have been much, much worse. I was too scared to measure at all after first thing yesterday.


----------



## mikeyB

Well done ditto. 6.1 is perfectly acceptable Boxing Day morning


----------



## grainger

You lot are all brilliant.... 15.7 for me - ops. Yep not my best effort! I did however thoroughly enjoy christmas chocolates and booze - far too much booze!

Hey ho, 6 more days then sober January, low carb and back to running/yoga etc.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> You lot are all brilliant.... 15.7 for me - ops. Yep not my best effort! I did however thoroughly enjoy christmas chocolates and booze - far too much booze!
> 
> Hey ho, 6 more days then sober January, low carb and back to running/yoga etc.


As long as you had a good time, one day isn't going to count  I'll be looking forward to the reports of your running and yoga successes in the new year though!


----------



## Amigo

The pudding came back to bite me this morning with a 7.3 but not excessive given the occasion


----------



## Hazel

A not too shabby 5.5


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a round 6 for me today...indulged myself a little e again yesterday...so not too bad.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> The pudding came back to bite me this morning with a 7.3 but not excessive given the occasion


Not bad Amigo...after Christmas pudding


----------



## Hazel

4.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.3 for me this morning


Still on target for reducing that lantus, @Hazel!  

6.8 for me today, which is interesting as I was 4.4 before bed and thought I would wake on something similar. Seems it is possible to have a rebound high even when not on any basal


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  4.0 for me.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Still on target for reducing that lantus, @Hazel!
> 
> 6.8 for me today, which is interesting as I was 4.4 before bed and thought I would wake on something similar. Seems it is possible to have a rebound high even when not on any basal


I would agree with that


----------



## Ljc

God morning everyone. I managed to have a sleep in 
6.8 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here. I need to stay off the Christmas pud.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.9 for me today. Going to enjoy my last day off work by working!!! Me and the OH are helping out and working down at Wibblers Brewery today. I'll be pulling pints in the Tap Room. So just call me Bet or Peggy (they are the only 2 soap bar maids I know!) So if anyone is in the Southminster area between 12 and 6 pop in for a beer.


----------



## khskel

OK  so where did my post go? Any way it was a 6.5/6.6 for me. The libre seems to like the mornings. 6.9 to bed with a gentle dip in the middle. Mother in law at home. She seems to have had a mini stroke and is going to have a scan.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My meter's battery died this morning, so no test.  But yesterday, had a near repeat of Christmas day dinner (beef, huge Yorkshire, roast potatoes, veg & gravy) followed by low carb Yule Log.  Before was 4.6, 2hrs after, 6.4.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> OK  so where did my post go? Any way it was a 6.5/6.6 for me. The libre seems to like the mornings. 6.9 to bed with a gentle dip in the middle. Mother in law at home. She seems to have had a mini stroke and is going to have a scan.


Its good to hear your MiL is back home, I hope she is coping well.  My Dad is prone to TIA's (transient ischaemic attacks )  which are sometimes called mini strokes. He recovers well. I hope the same for your. MiL .


----------



## Amigo

An unwelcome 7.2 this morning but not entirely unexpected after MIL's well intentioned but unwise pie fest yesterday! 
Plus I've woken full of little woes!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.9 for me today. Going to enjoy my last day off work by working!!! Me and the OH are helping out and working down at Wibblers Brewery today. I'll be pulling pints in the Tap Room. So just call me Bet or Peggy (they are the only 2 soap bar maids I know!) So if anyone is in the Southminster area between 12 and 6 pop in for a beer.



Can't see you in an animal print dress, dangly earrings and high heels somehow Stitch!  Enjoy!


----------



## mikeyB

There's a lot of sins being exposed this morning for sure. I was 9.2 after a night of high readings and corrections. It's entirely my own fault, I didn't bolus correctly for my home made mince pie with a rich buttery and sweet pastry. I couldn't resist, honest


----------



## Owen

Sadly, I have stayed well behaved over this Xmas break. I have been on-call, so needed to stay alert, still hitting between 4-5, so pretty unremarkable. I did have a scary 2.8 (heavy reading session).


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ... I have developed a cold which has gone straight to my chest. Coughing all night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 however, I scored a 7.8 this morning which, given I munched Maltesers, After 8s and trifle yesterday, isn't too shabby. No alcohol though.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 6.3 for me, up very early not long after four. I shall have an afternoon nap.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and just woke up after a 4am finish. Amazingly a 6.2 today and I do not deserve it! Yesterday was a continuation of xmas day sins and the scales are showing it. But for some strange reason not my meter. So I'm not complaining. Must try harder today though as I dread to think of the peaks I've conveniently not tested for! 
Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I've no idea what's happened between times , went to bed on a big fat round  6.1< cough and woke up the same.


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today (6.2 before bed )


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 for me today...


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. A very lovely 5.4 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> OK  so where did my post go? Any way it was a 6.5/6.6 for me. The libre seems to like the mornings. 6.9 to bed with a gentle dip in the middle. Mother in law at home. She seems to have had a mini stroke and is going to have a scan.


Good to hear MIL is home...hope the scan shows not too much damage...and she responds to treatment.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I'm back in the office. Usually by 7.30 there are a few people about, but I'm here all on my own. Down side is no-one has done our milk delivery yet, so I may have to go and buy some as I need my coffee and porridge!!! Anyway, 9.4 for me on this foggy frosty morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A rather frosty 5.3 for me on our 3rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3/6.5 for me. Sleeping in not good for my levels. MIL's scan results show no damage.


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A rather frosty 5.3 for me on our 3rd wedding anniversary.


Happy anniversary


----------



## Robin

Morning all, normal service resumed with a 4.9 here. Frosty and foggy outside, I'm staying in!
Happy anniversary, Mark and Mrs. Mark.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.8 after a day back on low carb and even went on a long walk. I wish everyone a lovely day.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and happy 3rd anniversary to you both Mark. 
It's 6.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A rather frosty 5.3 for me on our 3rd wedding anniversary.


Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs Mark!


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.3 for me and my average levels have stayed unchanged over the Excess Season so holding my own at the moment! 

Happy Anniversary Mark...it's our big special one this year. Noah paired us up!


----------



## mikeyB

Something is happening and I don't know what it is.

Went to bed with 5.9. It had been as high as 9 post prandial, but that's mince tarts for you. Anyway, according to Libre it stayed around 5-6 through to about 4.00 am. Then it started taking off. It was 10.2 at 6.00am, and 15.2 when I got up at 9.00am.

I'd taken all my medication, night time Levemir, and not eaten anything after dinner. So, morning Levemir taken, corrective Humalog taken, and caffeine levels rising. Bloody diabetes.


----------



## grainger

Sorry to hear Mike. Hopefully it'll right itself quickly.

I'll join you in double figures tho with a 10.7. Looks like I'll be doing 3am tests again for a while as I figure out what's going on at night as I went to bed at a lovely 6.2


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Something is happening and I don't know what it is.
> 
> Went to bed with 5.9. It had been as high as 9 post prandial, but that's mince tarts for you. Anyway, according to Libre it stayed around 5-6 through to about 4.00 am. Then it started taking off. It was 10.2 at 6.00am, and 15.2 when I got up at 9.00am.
> 
> I'd taken all my medication, night time Levemir, and not eaten anything after dinner. So, morning Levemir taken, corrective Humalog taken, and caffeine levels rising. Bloody diabetes.



Hope you can get off the Diabetic rollercoaster soon Mike!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 6.7 today - like @khskel I don't think sleeping in is good for me. Yesterday at 7.53am it was 6.5, then at 8.20am it was 7.3!

Things not too bad levels-wise over Christmas, but I still have a touch of the lurgy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  It's 7.6 for me today after a bit of an a up and down night, which needed a mix of dextrose tabs, 3 bikkies and a glass of orange, a  mixed round  of chicken and ham sarnies and another glass of orange.
The night sister especially was very good, if I had been new to D her explanation would have calmed me right down, but as I'm not I had to stifle my giggles.  One thing did confuse her though, was that I don't take my basal at night , she thought we had to .


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 7.2 today...reasonably pleased with that...given the gin & Tonics (4) and a slice of cake with icing...my first in six months...back on the wagon tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  It's 7.6 for me today after a bit of an a up and down night, which needed a mix of dextrose tabs, 3 bikkies and a glass of orange, a  mixed round  of chicken and ham sarnies and another glass of orange.
> The night sister especially was very good, if I had been new to D her explanation would have calmed me right down, but as I'm not I had to stifle my giggles.  One thing did confuse her though, was that I don't take my basal at night , she thought we had to .


Goodness, that's quite a feast!  I hope you are well enough to go home today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.3 today. 
Oh what a night Ljc! Hope things more settled today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another fun filled day in the office (no-one here apart from me at the mo!). Anyways, a 10.3 for me today. I printed off all the charts and things from the 2 weeks of using the libre, its predicting my HbA1c at 55(), so we shall see what happens in the new year.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Goodness, that's quite a feast!  I hope you are well enough to go home today


Thanks .I sure don't need the extra calories lol


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb...another rough evening and night because of my cold but this morning I scored a most acceptable 7.1. I've also lost some more weight... Still the size of a family car but now I'm a smaller car


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 today, back home and back on the D boot camp with no more breakfast and no more Lindt truffle chocolates.

I hope you are feeling better and are soon out of hospital Ljc, they do love to overfeed a hypo in hospital!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Happy with a post buffet and cheesecake 6.1/7.1. Here's to a speedy discharge @Ljc


----------



## Robin

7.2 here, budge up Bubbsie. 
Long walk yesterday and a G and T last night should have banished the Dawn effect , but no, Libre showed steady line in the 4s til 5am then the inexorable rise started.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 4.4 for me


----------



## Amigo

A very late 6.8 for me. 

Not made it out of bed yet, not feeling so good today but not cold symptoms


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A very late 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not made it out of bed yet, not feeling so good today but not cold symptoms



Oh dear Amigo. Wonder what's going on. Hope you soon feel better whatever it is


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today, same as before bed last night.

Hope you feel better soon, Amigo xx


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A very late 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not made it out of bed yet, not feeling so good today but not cold symptoms


Hope you feel better soon Amigo. X


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, a very late rise for me, 5.0


----------



## mikeyB

I'm with Robin, got up with 5.9 after a nice steady line all night, then notwithstanding morning Levemir, the inexorable rise kicked off early and rose. And rose. Now 11.2, but not for long....


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A very late 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not made it out of bed yet, not feeling so good today but not cold symptoms


Hope you are feeling much better very soon @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling much better very soon @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks everyone. Just overtired and a bit down to be honest but I'll give myself a kick up the bum and be ok soon.


----------



## Manda1

Hello everyone mine was 5.8 x


----------



## sunny sanghera

Am out of test strips at moment which makes me wonder what the level is but last time I checked it was 7.2 it's never over 8 in the mornings since I have been diagnosed even though I eat lots of chocolate etc


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - a 4.8 today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.1 < cough today


----------



## Ljc

sunny sanghera said:


> Am out of test strips at moment which makes me wonder what the level is but last time I checked it was 7.2 it's never over 8 in the mornings since I have been diagnosed even though I eat lots of chocolate etc


I hope you have test strips now.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning 8.1 this morning. But better than yesterday's 8.9. 
Now Christmas is by, going down to lower glucose index foods. 
And Mr Husband was diagnosed on the 23rd with his own diabetes. 
He follows me everywhere.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 6.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3/6.4 for me which is a relief after last night's inexplicable rise into the low teens . Foot check today . I'm pretty sure I still have two but a second opinion won't hurt.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Didnt want to get out of bed this morning but I'm in the office and raring to go (home!). Hope the boss is in a good mood and lets me go early.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning 8.1 this morning. But better than yesterday's 8.9.
> Now Christmas is by, going down to lower glucose index foods.
> And Mr Husband was diagnosed on the 23rd with his own diabetes.
> He follows me everywhere.


I'm sorry to hear about Mr Husband's diagnosis  Hopefully, you will be well-equipped to school him on the 'new him' 

7.<cough> for me today. I woke up at 4 am and decided that was far too early, so closed my eyes again...then it was 8 am!  Why did my brain suddenly decide it needed another FOUR HOURS?


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...still got my cold  but, I got another 7.1 this morning despite cooking a risotto for evening meal, having a piece of cake and slurping half a bottle of red plonk. 
I reckon it's the shivering followed by profuse sweating which is burning up the sugar and giving me reasonable results.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up Flower, 6.2 for me too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhh...the morning after the night before...and it's 8.2...could have been the several glasses of champagne...cake...dinner which I ate with great relish...didn't think about 'Betty' much at all yesterday...thank goodness it's only once a year...had a fabulous birthday...back on the straight and narrow this morning......ps...forgot to mention I actually got up ay 8am...a lay in...wow the first in nearly six months!


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...still got my cold  but, I got another 7.1 this morning despite cooking a risotto for evening meal, having a piece of cake and slurping half a bottle of red plonk.
> I reckon it's the shivering followed by profuse sweating which is burning up the sugar and giving me reasonable results.


Hope it settles down Jonsi.


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> Morning all, budge up Flower, 6.2 for me too.



You're welcome Robin, I'm over here hiding in the fog!


----------



## AJLang

6.7 this morning. I'm amazed at my levels this week because I'm worried sick about my mum who was rushed into hospital on Christmas Day. She is still there on a nebuliser and as well as severe lung problems they are now concerned that she has heart problems.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> 6.7 this morning. I'm amazed at my levels this week because I'm worried sick about my mum who was rushed into hospital on Christmas Day. She is still there on a nebuliser and as well as severe lung problems they are now concerned that she has heart problems.


So sorry to hear about your mum AJ...hope she gets the best care...such a worry...will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Lindarose

What a worry Amanda. I'm so sorry to hear your mum isn't well and hope she soon gets better and home again xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bubbsie and LindaRose xx


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear about your mum Amanda. Hope she is better soon. X


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 6.7 this morning. I'm amazed at my levels this week because I'm worried sick about my mum who was rushed into hospital on Christmas Day. She is still there on a nebuliser and as well as severe lung problems they are now concerned that she has heart problems.


So sorry to hear about your Mum, Amanda  I hope that she is recovering well very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 6.7 this morning. I'm amazed at my levels this week because I'm worried sick about my mum who was rushed into hospital on Christmas Day. She is still there on a nebuliser and as well as severe lung problems they are now concerned that she has heart problems.


Sorry to hear about your mum, What a worry for you. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.0 this morning.  Went to bed at 5.6 after a full roast dinner including parsnips & potaoes & choccy pud.  I was amazed at this as earlier in the day I had 1 mini mince pie & ended up at 8!
So sorry to hear about your mum, AJ.  Hope she gets better soon (HUGS)


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.6 here today, off to the inlaws for the weekend so too much food and copious amounts of gin about to be consumed- be interesting to see how well my new pump copes with my inlaws haha

Happy New Year to you all in advance x


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  6.0 this morning.  Went to bed at 5.6 after a full roast dinner including parsnips & potaoes & choccy pud.  I was amazed at this as earlier in the day I had 1 mini mince pie & ended up at 8!
> So sorry to hear about your mum, AJ.  Hope she gets better soon (HUGS)


I wish I was 8 after eating anything!!!


----------



## grainger

AJ I'm sorry about your mum. Praying for a speedy recovery for her


----------



## Amigo

A much better 5.8 for me and feeling much brighter this morning (the power of anti-inflammatories!)

So sorry to hear your mum is unwell AJ.

Soon be a new year for us all...really hope it's a better one


----------



## Jonsi

Nice numbers Amigo, glad to read you're feeling happier.

AJ,  hope Mum gets better very soon.

Stitch...Your numbers will get there soon, keep going, you're doing great.

ljc... I hope you're feeling fine and dandy

*New*... Free to a good home: One Head and Chest cold. One careful owner. Comes with optional wheezing. Sweats and Shivers AND aching joints included. Apply within (unwanted gift)


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> ljc... I hope you're feeling fine and dandy


Thanks

*New*... Free to a good home: One Head and Chest cold. One careful owner. Comes with optional wheezing. Sweats and Shivers AND aching joints included. Apply within (unwanted gift)[/QUOTE]
I'll pay you *not to* give it to me.

Hope our feeling better soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  _sneeeeeeze evesneeeezeryone _. @Jonsi Thank you for being so, so, so generous 
6.8 today .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I'm also sneezing every other letter I type  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.2 today...disappointing...but at least on the way down.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.4 today.  Thank you for all of your messages about my Mum.  Last I heard, at 6pm yesterday, was that Mum had "pleaded" with the doctors to be allowed home which, to me, sounds like that they didn't want to discharge but she was struggling with getting enough sleep in the hospital.  I'm assuming that she's home but I haven't had a text to let me know.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.1 today. How long before I get past the Christmas day dessert. I feel as though my glucometer will not forgive me. @AJLang I hope your mum will get some good sleep now.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all 4.8


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning to you all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.4 today.  Thank you for all of your messages about my Mum.  Last I heard, at 6pm yesterday, was that Mum had "pleaded" with the doctors to be allowed home which, to me, sounds like that they didn't want to discharge but she was struggling with getting enough sleep in the hospital.  I'm assuming that she's home but I haven't had a text to let me know.


Hoping she is at home...recovering and getting some much needed sleep AJ...of course also getting the support she needs...fingers crossed it's good news...awful when you are ill...doubly awful when unable to aid your recovery with essential rest.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 8.1 today. How long before I get past the Christmas day dessert. I feel as though my glucometer will not forgive me. @AJLang I hope your mum will get some good sleep now.


Slightly lower number than yours this morning Sadhbh...but feel pretty much the same as you...how long before my excesses are forgiven?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.0 second day in a row.  Back to behaving myself diet wise.  At least it's 3 months to my next HbA1c.  Thankfully Christmas treats haven't affected me too much, not even my waking numbers.


----------



## Flower

Good morning It's an elusive 5.2 House Special for me today after a 3 am performance of my Swearing Cramp dance with all new funky lyrics 

Good to hear your Mum is hopefully improving Amanda


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7/6.7 for me. Crazy troughs and spikes yesterday evening, everything totally out of kilter. Changed cartridge and pen just in case one was a bit iffy. @AJLang I hope your mum is home and getting some sleep.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and it is a 4.6 for me which I am very happy with as indulged last night. Tomorrow back to low carb and no sugar except for my 93% chocolate.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, pleased to wake up to 5.9 here, after spending most of yesterday evening in double figures til I remembered I'd forgotten my Lantus at 6pm! Did a cautious correction at 9pm, didn't crash to 2.9 til 4am, long after the correction should have finished. No, I don't know what's going on either!
Congrats on the HS Flower, perhaps that's what woke me up in the night...crashes from the other side of the Cotswolds.
Glad your Mum is home, AJ, nothing worse than in hospital and not sleeping.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.4 today.  Thank you for all of your messages about my Mum.  Last I heard, at 6pm yesterday, was that Mum had "pleaded" with the doctors to be allowed home which, to me, sounds like that they didn't want to discharge but she was struggling with getting enough sleep in the hospital.  I'm assuming that she's home but I haven't had a text to let me know.


I hope your mum is feeling much better now.  Hospitals can be noisy places so I understand your mum pleading to go home.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.4 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Thanks
> 
> *New*... Free to a good home: One Head and Chest cold. One careful owner. Comes with optional wheezing. Sweats and Shivers AND aching joints included. Apply within (unwanted gift)


I'll pay you *not to* give it to me.

Hope our feeling better soon[/QUOTE]
So generous to share,but thanks n no thanks. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 6.7 this morning. I'm amazed at my levels this week because I'm worried sick about my mum who was rushed into hospital on Christmas Day. She is still there on a nebuliser and as well as severe lung problems they are now concerned that she has heart problems.


Sorry for late post. Hope your mum is getting better. And as later post, nurses are good at writing "didn't sleep well" but often carry on like they are on day shift, no being quiet.


----------



## Carolg

15.8 for me. Been high for a good few weeks. Some down to Xmas, but had 6 monthly blood before Xmas so see what they say when I go to nurse in new year. Definite diabetes denial going on, with lots of busy at work, not eating proper meals, and "treats" more than meals. Now given away Xmas chockies and going back to drawing board as I feel a bit yuck. Scary to see how easy it is to push up BG to high 20,s and how sometimes you don't feel as if you have been too bad.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> 15.8 for me. Been high for a good few weeks. Some down to Xmas, but had 6 monthly blood before Xmas so see what they say when I go to nurse in new year. Definite diabetes denial going on, with lots of busy at work, not eating proper meals, and "treats" more than meals. Now given away Xmas chockies and going back to drawing board as I feel a bit yuck. Scary to see how easy it is to push up BG to high 20,s and how sometimes you don't feel as if you have been too bad.



Sorry to hear that Carol and hope you can stabilise and feel better soon.

A 6.1 for me on the last day of this challenging year. I vote that we kick it out at midnight and start afresh and renewed!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 15.8 for me. Been high for a good few weeks. Some down to Xmas, but had 6 monthly blood before Xmas so see what they say when I go to nurse in new year. Definite diabetes denial going on, with lots of busy at work, not eating proper meals, and "treats" more than meals. Now given away Xmas chockies and going back to drawing board as I feel a bit yuck. Scary to see how easy it is to push up BG to high 20,s and how sometimes you don't feel as if you have been too bad.


Carol you have a whole New Year to get back online...think we've all done that...I certainly did the last few days...sounds like your resolve is strong...you'll get there...good luck.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol you have a whole New Year to get back online...think we've all done that...I certainly did the last few days...sounds like your resolve is strong...you'll get there...good luck.


Thanks. My resolve is helped just no by the smell of a cooling pot of lentil soup lol. Hope you get back on line as well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks. My resolve is helped just no by the smell of a cooling pot of lentil soup lol. Hope you get back on line as well.


Carol been such a glutton the last few days...and not much walking either...started back this morning...just walked the legs off Harry...and Aliya...shattered...but reasonably satisfied I am getting back on track...got DR Maximum Medication next week...so quite determined to wipe that smug look off his face!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 15.8 for me. Been high for a good few weeks. Some down to Xmas, but had 6 monthly blood before Xmas so see what they say when I go to nurse in new year. Definite diabetes denial going on, with lots of busy at work, not eating proper meals, and "treats" more than meals. Now given away Xmas chockies and going back to drawing board as I feel a bit yuck. Scary to see how easy it is to push up BG to high 20,s and how sometimes you don't feel as if you have been too bad.


Good luck @Carolg, you can do it and it'll make you feel better too. Try and get organised so you can eat properly, always make time to do it


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol been such a glutton the last few days...and not much walking either...started back this morning...just walked the legs off Harry...and Aliya...shattered...but reasonably satisfied I am getting back on track...got DR Maximum Medication next week...so quite determined to wipe that smug look off his face!


Good luck with that. I go to see nurse after new year


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good luck @Carolg, you can do it and it'll make you feel better too. Try and get organised so you can eat properly, always make time to do it


I have been a wee bit better this week. Did someone say this is the season to be jolly???


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good luck with that. I go to see nurse after new year


We'll have to compare notes Carol...good luck.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> We'll have to compare notes Carol...good luck.


You too


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ... It's a more usual 8.7 for me this morning despite me NOT eating any cake, chocolates or Toffees last night and consuming nothing stronger than a sugar free Vimto cordial. 
Feel total carp this morning, have already upchucked what little breakfast I ate. My cold is still hanging around, wheezing all night and quite breathless this morning.
And to top it all, I didn't make the Queen's New Year's Honours list again.


----------



## Carolg

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ... It's a more usual 8.7 for me this morning despite me NOT eating any cake, chocolates or Toffees last night and consuming nothing stronger than a sugar free Vimto cordial.
> Feel total carp this morning, have already upchucked what little breakfast I ate. My cold is still hanging around, wheezing all night and quite breathless this morning.
> And to top it all, I didn't make the Queen's New Year's Honours list again.


Let's get a petition going for our own honours list. I'll nominate each and everyone of us for facing trials if the big D every day.
Well done Jonsie for your good behaviour. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I woke up with 3.3 this morning, but I don't mind too much, because that's a nice  take off  point for the old dawn phenomenon

And as I speak, we're up to 5.8

I'll tame this diabetes yet, I've only been doing it 20 years.


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ... It's a more usual 8.7 for me this morning despite me NOT eating any cake, chocolates or Toffees last night and consuming nothing stronger than a sugar free Vimto cordial.
> Feel total carp this morning, have already upchucked what little breakfast I ate. My cold is still hanging around, wheezing all night and quite breathless this morning.
> And to top it all, I didn't make the Queen's New Year's Honours list again.



Hope 2017 finds you on the mend Jonsi. Get yourself fit for the 7th even if you haven't shifted the lergy by then (have you tried Gumtree? they buy anything on there!)


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. Mum is now back home


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone. Mum is now back home


Ah, that's good to hear


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Slightly lower number than yours this morning Sadhbh...but feel pretty much the same as you...how long before my excesses are forgiven?



I wonder if it's possible to plateau, like with a diet. 
Our oven died yesterday, micro/convection. So all we have at the moment is cook-top. At least vegetables can be boiled. But it leaves sandwiches looking so much more tempting! 
The Devil isn't in blue jeans, the Devil is in the toaster!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone on this first day of 2017. 
6.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone on this first day of 2017.
> 6.7 today.


Good morning!  You've just pipped me - 6.8 for me today  Hope you managed a good night


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

A Guid New Year. 
8.6 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, wakey wakey- a 4.8 for me


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Time to get up you party animals, it's a libre 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I wonder if it's possible to plateau, like with a diet.
> Our oven died yesterday, micro/convection. So all we have at the moment is cook-top. At least vegetables can be boiled. But it leaves sandwiches looking so much more tempting!
> The Devil isn't in blue jeans, the Devil is in the toaster!!


Hadn't thought of that Sadhbh...up this morning at 7.3...not disastrous...and given my departure from my routine not surprising...not quite back on the treadmill yet...but determined to get back to 5'sand 6's...I still have sandwiches...however...much more selective with the bread I use...Burgen..and .high protein is fine for me...how annoying and predictable is it that an essential piece of equipment will fail over the Christmas/holiday period...meat...fish can still be broiled steamed or casseroled on that stove top...good luck...and Happy New Year.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 7.3 for me this morning...should I have refused that glass of champagne last night...NO...I enjoyed it...more walking...and best foot forward today.


----------



## Stitch147

Happy New year and good morning everyone. 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.


----------



## khskel

Happy New Year. Snap @Robin 6.3/6.4 for me. MIL back in hospital. Had a fall down the stairs and broke her shoulder blade.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Happy New Year. Snap @Robin 6.3/6.4 for me. MIL back in hospital. Had a fall down the stairs and broke her shoulder blade.


Sorry to hear about MinL


----------



## Carolg

Happy new year everyone. 15.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Happy New Year to you all  and amazed to get 6.2 this morning after seeing in the new year with Chinese takeaway!


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Happy New Year. Snap @Robin 6.3/6.4 for me. MIL back in hospital. Had a fall down the stairs and broke her shoulder blade.



Oh ouch! Poor MIL. Hope she recovers soon but shoulder injuries take ages.

A 6.9 start to the year for me but hardly surprising. I've only had a few hours sleep after going to a party after midnight and dancing till 2am. I'm getting too old for this!


----------



## New-journey

Happy New Year to all, it's a big 7 for me after eating a delicious curry and chocolate truffles at a friends house.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy New Year, everyone.  6.1 this morning.  Feeling a bit rough this morning after our game of Shot Pong last night.  I think a bacon sandwich is in order.


----------



## Flower

Happy New Year to you all with added pinch and a punch  It's a 6.8 to kick off January.


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Happy New Year to you all with added pinch and a punch  It's a 6.8 to kick off January.


Happy new year flower


----------



## grainger

Afternoon all... it was an 8.0 for me. With a wake up from my son at 430!


----------



## sunny sanghera

Happy new year everyone and a decent start to it 4.3 this morning


----------



## SB2015

A 10.3 this morning which was corrected at 5:00, but then we didn't go to bed until 3:00 and the prosecco was excellent along with the extended meal.  It is only once a year, and I shall be more careful about the size of slices of cake once home again.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Went to bed on 5.6 and woke up on 5.7


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 9.2 this morning. 
My total carbs per day have averaged just under 100g per day. About 40% of total calories.

 Evidently this is too many, but I can't help wondering if the sitigliptin is doing anything at all.


----------



## Hazel

A respectable 4.7 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 for me today...


----------



## AJLang

The challenges of trying to lose weight whilst trying to keep BGs stable with the gastroparesis, Yesterday was the first day of my diet For the last twelve hours my temporary basal rate has been 70% but I've still woken up at 4.4 which is close to the level where I feel hypo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A sneezy 6.6 for me today...


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A sneezy 6.6 for me today...


@Northerner .  I heartily recommend a box of mansize balsam tissues , they're keeping my doze appy right now.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 11.4 for me today.  I had a small hot chocolate last night. Won't be having that again.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and very pleased with a 6.0 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Commiserations to all the sneezers.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. After the hypo that wouldn't shift and then shifted with a vengance a very respectable 6.1/6.3


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  Budge up, Robin, 5.1 for me too.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Budge up again please Robin and Mark as I need to squeeze on the 5.1 step too thanks


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Pleased with a 5.2 this sunny frosty morning.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Pleased with a 5.2 this sunny frosty morning.


House Special! Congratulations!  You tried a bit too hard, you 5.1s - just relax a little


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Northerner said:


> House Special! Congratulations!


WhooHoooo, my first one


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me which I thought might be higher due to my tinnitus raging (always raises the stress levels does that miserable condition)


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> WhooHoooo, my first one


Well done GG...still waiting for mine...thankfully numbers going down slightly after my excesses.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone , just popped on to wish you all a very Happy New Year . I've fortunately been steady since I was on last , spiked over Christmas , and back down in the 5s again now . Take care all , Pat


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb... A lovely 7.2 for me this morning after a day of feeling rubbish yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb... A lovely 7.2 for me this morning after a day of feeling rubbish yesterday.


Hope you feel much better today @Jonsi, and that you are back to full strength for the Meet on Saturday


----------



## Carolg

Och. Toast before bed last night and soaring bg this morning (high teens) Ok folks, reality check for me, either carry on in denial or starting today, LC, careful all day, and in fact enjoyed lunch of cheese, salad and 1 oatcake. Tonight, roast chicken, carrot, cabbage and sprouts(from my garden) 2 days to make a list, shop and be prepared for packed lunches. Starting a food diary and see what nurse has to say next week grrr. Birds are going to love loaf tomorrow at least. I know I'm not alone, but also know that I alone can turn this around and support here is great. Thanks


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Och. Toast before bed last night and soaring bg this morning (high teens) Ok folks, reality check for me, either carry on in denial or starting today, LC, careful all day, and in fact enjoyed lunch of cheese, salad and 1 oatcake. Tonight, roast chicken, carrot, cabbage and sprouts(from my garden) 2 days to make a list, shop and be prepared for packed lunches. Starting a food diary and see what nurse has to say next week grrr. Birds are going to love loaf tomorrow at least. I know I'm not alone, but also know that I alone can turn this around and support here is great. Thanks


You can do it @Carolg, we are all behind you!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck, Carol.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good choice! 
Might as well, after all, denial wasn't working out anyway.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good choice!
> Might as well, after all, denial wasn't working out anyway.


Too true


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.4 today...heading downwards...thank goodness.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today. Can't seem to get below 6s these days, I wonder if my weird pancreas is beginning to play up? Having said that, I was 6.5 before bed after the last of the mince pies, so maybe not


----------



## missclb

Morning all! The freestyle libre tells me I wavered around the low 4s since 3am today, with a bit of a spike to the high 7s once I got up. Dropped back down to the 5s now I've taken my AM basal. Let breakfast commence.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 today


Yay! House Special!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.5 this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ... Back to work this morning but had a difficult night's sleep (very tense head mash stuff) however ...I did score a 6.2 just 15 minutes ago!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A back to work 5.5 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Och. Toast before bed last night and soaring bg this morning (high teens) Ok folks, reality check for me, either carry on in denial or starting today, LC, careful all day, and in fact enjoyed lunch of cheese, salad and 1 oatcake. Tonight, roast chicken, carrot, cabbage and sprouts(from my garden) 2 days to make a list, shop and be prepared for packed lunches. Starting a food diary and see what nurse has to say next week grrr. Birds are going to love loaf tomorrow at least. I know I'm not alone, but also know that I alone can turn this around and support here is great. Thanks


Good luck Carol...


----------



## Flower

Good morning7.1 today. 

Deep breath time, back to normal stuff again! I'm off to the retina clinic to see what's going on in the eye I have some sight in as it has been causing me problems lately. I get so scared even walking through the door at the eye unit


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your retinal appointment today Flower.
8.2 for me this morning although I did go up to 15.1 during the night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here. Taking a break from the painting and decorating - forget Zumba...DIYbics is the latest get fit craze in my house...up ladder, wave paint roller, down ladder...phew!

Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 after treating a 3.2 at 3am. 
Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning7.1 today.
> 
> Deep breath time, back to normal stuff again! I'm off to the retina clinic to see what's going on in the eye I have some sight in as it has been causing me problems lately. I get so scared even walking through the door at the eye unit


Good luck @Flower, keeping everything crossed for you, hope it goes well


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 11.4 for me this morning, and that was without any hot chocolate!!! My D is getting on my tits now (excuse the expression).


----------



## Lindarose

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 11.4 for me this morning, and that was without any hot chocolate!!! My D is getting on my tits now (excuse the expression).


I can imagine it is Stitch! Is your appt soon? Hope so then hopefully you can ask those questions and get treatment you need. 
Good luck at clinic today Flower. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning7.1 today.
> 
> Deep breath time, back to normal stuff again! I'm off to the retina clinic to see what's going on in the eye I have some sight in as it has been causing me problems lately. I get so scared even walking through the door at the eye unit


I can appreciate your apprehension Flower...sending positive thoughts...and a bit thumbs up...good luck!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 11.4 for me this morning, and that was without any hot chocolate!!! My D is getting on my tits now (excuse the expression).


Blimey Stitch...not surprised you are peeded off...lets hope you get things sorted  out this year...and the right support


----------



## Carolg

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ... Back to work this morning but had a difficult night's sleep (very tense head mash stuff) however ...I did score a 6.2 just 15 minutes ago!


Have a good day at work.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. A back to work 5.5 for me.


Good luck at work


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Carol...


Thanks. Can but TRY


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning7.1 today.
> 
> Deep breath time, back to normal stuff again! I'm off to the retina clinic to see what's going on in the eye I have some sight in as it has been causing me problems lately. I get so scared even walking through the door at the eye unit


Good luck at clinic flower.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here. Taking a break from the painting and decorating - forget Zumba...DIYbics is the latest get fit craze in my house...up ladder, wave paint roller, down ladder...phew!
> 
> Good luck today, Flower.





Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 11.4 for me this morning, and that was without any hot chocolate!!! My D is getting on my tits now (excuse the expression).


Oh stitch, you've just said what I'm feeling, but hot choc is not my culprit, just everything else


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I was *SO* naughty last night , I scoffed a bag  of mini maltezers just before bed .
So I was very surprised to be only 7.2 this morning.  
Feel free to give me a kick up the you know what . I sure don't need the calories.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  I was *SO* naughty last night , I scoffed a bag  of mini maltezers just before bed .
> So I was very surprised to be only 7.2 this morning.
> Feel free to give me a kick up the you know what . I sure don't need the calories.


Just re read your post, I thought you wrote mint malteasers and was thinking euck. No kicks from me, I scoffed milk tray before new year, which led to great effect on my BG. Confession time. 
Ban the b&£@@rs from the shops I say.


----------



## Carolg

13.1 today. Am going to start early to bed to avoid evening grazing.


----------



## Ibby

Can't seem to get it below 8 or 9 at the moment most annoying could be lack of exercise must get back on track as I've a hb1ac test in March and need it to be about 48 to 50 no more


----------



## Amigo

A 6.0 for me today. 

Sending best wishes to flower for the appointment, Stitch for a more responsive doctor and carolg for some new year motivation. Many of us could do with a dose of that!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.0 for me today.
> 
> Sending best wishes to flower for the appointment, Stitch for a more responsive doctor and carolg for some new year motivation. Many of us could do with a dose of that!


Thanks from me amigo. I certainly haven't been a role model recently for 1 of my family who was diagnosed type 2 just before Xmas. Definatly trying to promote the forum and web site


----------



## Stitch147

My next review is due 2nd February, so will get the reminder about 2 weeks before that to make appointment etc for blood tests. Going armed with my libre printouts and my diary that Ive been keeping for a few months now.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a 6.1 this morning, having gone to bed with 6.9. No complaints, sorry. Oh, I did have a Tunnock's Teacake after dinner, cos I'd bolused for a meal that for some reason didn't feel like finishing. Good excuse, I love Tunnock's tea cakes. Forget all the ships, the whisky, the great engineers that Scotland has produced. Scotland's greatest gift to the U.K. Is the Tunnock's tea cake


----------



## Lindarose

I'm with you there Mikey. Haven't had one for ages but they are lovely. A pack of 6 would be too tempting


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  6.7 today .
I used to love Tunnock's Tea cakes and caramel bars.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. 5.7 here. 

We're off to a big shopping centre today (during the sales - are we mad?!!) to get some wall mounts for hubby's speakers. Not looking fwd to all the drilling in my perfectly painted wall!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.1 this morning. Very low carbs yesterday, 60g so maybe that's the answer.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

mikeyB said:


> I woke with a 6.1 this morning, having gone to bed with 6.9. No complaints, sorry. Oh, I did have a Tunnock's Teacake after dinner, cos I'd bolused for a meal that for some reason didn't feel like finishing. Good excuse, I love Tunnock's tea cakes. Forget all the ships, the whisky, the great engineers that Scotland has produced. Scotland's greatest gift to the U.K. Is the Tunnock's tea cake



with irn-bru?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning good people. 5.7 here.
> 
> We're off to a big shopping centre today (during the sales - are we mad?!!) to get some wall mounts for hubby's speakers. Not looking fwd to all the drilling in my perfectly painted wall!


Good hunting!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly high 6.8 for me. Still working on getting evening insulin regime right but getting there.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh dear...strayed yesterday...McDonalds and three chocolate biscuits ..Bg's at 7 this morning...could have been worse...must get back into line.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Just re read your post, I thought you wrote mint malteasers and was thinking euck. No kicks from me, I scoffed milk tray before new year, which led to great effect on my BG. Confession time.
> Ban the b&£@@rs from the shops I say.


No kicks from me either...bad bad bad yesterday...just felt the need to rebel!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Also pleased to have shifted 2lb of the excess gain from Christmas and just before.  Think it was pure chocolate to be honest! But glad it's coming off even though it's hard work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.7 today.
> Also pleased to have shifted 2lb of the excess gain from Christmas and just before.  Think it was pure chocolate to be honest! But glad it's coming off even though it's hard work.


OOh well done Linda...might try the pure chocolate diet...sounds right up my street.


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> OOh well done Linda...might try the pure chocolate diet...sounds right up my street.


Alas Bubbsie it's not to be recommended  even though the pleasure is immense at the time!
 I'm sure most of my weight loss is the water element  but it's a start and I find the hard bit getting back on track. Hopefully I can carry on now.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.4 for me today. Im experimenting a bit today and will be trying to introduce a bit more fruit back in to my diet (I miss fruit!).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, but I was only 4.9 an hour ago!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a 7.8 from me today. Not feeling great today - head's a bit messed up (been replaying situations from 3 years ago) and I've got the shakes. Just waiting for that big lump of sky to drop on me.


----------



## Jonsi

Bubbsie said:


> Oh dear...strayed yesterday...McDonalds and three chocolate biscuits ..Bg's at 7 this morning...could have been worse...must get back into line.


I'd have had 3 McDs and just the one chocolate biscuit so you're fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jonsi said:


> I'd have had 3 McDs and just the one chocolate biscuit so you're fine.


Phew...such a relief to hear that Jonsi...


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Alas Bubbsie it's not to be recommended  even though the pleasure is immense at the time!
> I'm sure most of my weight loss is the water element  but it's a start and I find the hard bit getting back on track. Hopefully I can carry on now.


It is hard Linda...finding it tricky myself...at the moment I'm on and off...thought I'd got back into line...then a mad day yesterday...you'll get there


----------



## Hazel

4.3 today


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.0 for me today.
> 
> Sending best wishes to flower for the appointment, Stitch for a more responsive doctor and carolg for some new year motivation. Many of us could do with a dose of that!





Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...a 7.8 from me today. Not feeling great today - head's a bit messed up (been replaying situations from 3 years ago) and I've got the shakes. Just waiting for that big lump of sky to drop on me.


take care, and hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Carolg

14.0 for me this morning. Had been good and BG down to 10 before tea. Had chicken curry last night with a tiny wee drop of brown rice. BG went right up to 20 and stayed there till bed time.Forgot that although I made 1 portion, put raisins apple and mango chutney in. Methinks the damage was done..Och well, here I go again,better day I hope


----------



## Flower

Morning all 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> It is hard Linda...finding it tricky myself...at the moment I'm on and off...thought I'd got back into line...then a mad day yesterday...you'll get there


I agree with above. I've had a lot of days off recently, due to Xmas closures and I now need to get back to routine, so I can get that balance of focus back. Last day off, going to Edinburgh for a family visit then back home for dreaded pre work prep(ironing)food sorted though so that's a bonus. Good luck to everyone else whose struggling for whatever reason


----------



## Amigo

Jonsi said:


> Bore da pawb ...a 7.8 from me today. Not feeling great today - head's a bit messed up (been replaying situations from 3 years ago) and I've got the shakes. Just waiting for that big lump of sky to drop on me.



Really sorry to hear you're feeling like this Jonsi. Hope the Sat meet helps.

A 6.4 for me and I'm off out early. Just wish I could shift this rotten tinnitus!


----------



## Pine Marten

Greyhound Gal said:


> 6.1 for me this morning.


Budge up, Greyhound Gal, I'm with you on the 6.1 step again today, after several mornings of 6.1s... it would be nice to get back to my usual 5s


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> 14.0 for me this morning. Had been good and BG down to 10 before tea. Had chicken curry last night with a tiny wee drop of brown rice. BG went right up to 20 and stayed there till bed time.Forgot that although I made 1 portion, put raisins apple and mango chutney in. Methinks the damage was done..Och well, here I go again,better day I hope



I've done that kind of thing. If you've been in the habit of something that you thought was healthy eating, was by healthy eating, and suddenly the rules have changed. That's a combination slap-the-forehead and stamp your foot groaning!


----------



## Hazel

4.3 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Sneezy here is  7.2


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.1 this morning, but I'm happy enough with that, as yesterday was the same and the rest of yesterday ran 5.9 before the meal & 7.3 two hours after. I feel like I'm making some progress!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Sneezy here is  7.2


Morning Lin..me too...a snooty cold is heading my way...shall we blame Northerner


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.6 today...okay with that...snotty cold was heading my way...now it's arrived


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 for me after a very broken night's sleep. On the plus side a much better evening levels wise. I think I'm somewhere near with timings.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.6 today...okay with that...snotty cold was heading my way...now it's arrived


Oh, a snooty cold sounds much more interesting than a snotty one! I hope it blows over quickly, Bubbsie. 

Morning all. A surprising 10.1 here - last week's physical activity must be wearing off (I've had to drop my doses, big-time!).

Hope you're feeling better today, Jonsi.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning Lin..me too...a snooty cold is heading my way...shall we blame Northerner


The people here are so generous 
Hope your  snooty cold  doesn't make you feel too rough


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Oh, a snooty cold sounds much more interesting than a snotty one! I hope it blows over quickly, Bubbsie.
> 
> Morning all. A surprising 10.1 here - last week's physical activity must be wearing off (I've had to drop my doses, big-time!).
> 
> Hope you're feeling better today, Jonsi.


Yes Bloden...I realised I had posted twice...decided to leave members a choice...snooty...or snotty...must admit...quite like the sound of that...snooty...hope you get those numbers in line.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> The people here are so generous
> Hope your  snooty cold  doesn't make you feel too rough


Thanks Ljc...not with it this morning...just realised what I'd posted...and yes...it's good to share...isn't it?


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.1 this morning, but I'm happy enough with that, as yesterday was the same and the rest of yesterday ran 5.9 before the meal & 7.3 two hours after. I feel like I'm making some progress!!


Absolutely Sadhbh...well done.


----------



## Carolg

Please keep your snott and snooty colds thanks,
12.8 for me this morning of going back to work. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Get well soon, all you snufflers.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.5 today. 
Hope you snooty snotty sufferers soon feel better. Glad I'm not in the snooty cold club!


----------



## Flower

Good morning everyone  6.1 today and off for a scan of my leg and a shiny new plaster cast whoop whoop! 

I hope all the sneezy people get better, don't go atishooing any of that snoot my way please


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 9.7 for me today. Im knackered today. I think having no time off over christmas is catching up with me.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  6.1 today and off for a scan of my leg and a shiny new plaster cast whoop whoop!
> 
> I hope all the sneezy people get better, don't go atishooing any of that snoot my way please



Hope your appointment goes well Flower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  6.1 today and off for a scan of my leg and a shiny new plaster cast whoop whoop!
> 
> I hope all the sneezy people get better, don't go atishooing any of that snoot my way please


Good luck with the leg scan Flower...off for one myself tomorrow...and will do my best to keep my snoot to myself


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone, 9.7 for me today. Im knackered today. I think having no time off over christmas is catching up with me.


Sorry to hear that Donna...you need a holiday to get over 'The Holidays'...often we forget about those who have to provide essential services...imagine...if shoppers couldn't get to those after Christmas sales...there would be uproar...well done you


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and it is 5.4 for me and wishing everyone a better day and all colds to go away.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry to hear that Donna...you need a holiday to get over 'The Holidays'...often we forget about those who have to provide essential services...imagine...if shoppers couldn't get to those after Christmas sales...there would be uproar...well done you


77 days and counting until my next holiday.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a not so good 9.4 for me this frosty morning.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me today. Good luck with the appt flower x


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  6.1 today and off for a scan of my leg and a shiny new plaster cast whoop whoop!



Ooo, d'you get to choose from a range of colours?  Hope it's painless and goes well, Flower.


----------



## grainger

V late  but a 6.2 for me


----------



## Owen

Just dropping in to say Hi. Busy at the moment with call outs and cardiology appointments. BM still unremarkable. Averaging 5 to 5.5.


----------



## Bubbsie

Wide awake at 3am...gave up on sleep...6.3 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Ooo, d'you get to choose from a range of colours?  Hope it's painless and goes well, Flower.


Hope all went well Flower.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my goodness, 4.1 and I even dropped the Lantus, again, by a coupe of units last night
Alan I could be Lantus free soon


----------



## khskel

Snap @Bubbsie 6.3 for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone  6.8 today.

Hope it went well Flower.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a lovely 6.0 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 16.3 with ketones!!!


----------



## Hazel

AJLang said:


> Good morning 16.3 with ketones!!!


Oh dear


----------



## Flower

Good morning  thank Friday for a 6.2.

Thank you for your good wishes, I don't get the scan results for about 10 days and I got a boring old white plaster cast! 

I hope your bg level and ketones come down asap Amanda, not a pleasant start to the day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, no I don't know where the Dawn Phenomenon's gone either. And I didn't even have any alcohol last night.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

That's great news @Hazel . I went to bed at 5.6 up walking at 5.4 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning 16.3 with ketones!!!


Hope you are ok


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Glad it's Friday, could do this 2 day week (with full time wage)every week. 13.1 for me but now run out of test strips so will go on guess work till they arrive


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 for me today.
Hope your levels come down soon @AJLang. XX


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. Away for Retinopathy scan this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...in amongst all the sixes (apart from AJ's blip and Hazel's excellent journey south) I present you with an 8.9 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and the development of a cough. Hope it's not one of those 'snooty' colds Bubbsie gets!


----------



## Northerner

7.9 for me today, afflicted by a rotten cold!


----------



## Lindarose

That's very high for you Northerner. Hope you soon feel better


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> That's very high for you Northerner. Hope you soon feel better


Thanks @Lindarose  It is high for me - but at least it had come down from the 11.1 I was at before bed!  First number in double figures I've had for ages! Didn't fancy doing a correction, don't like going to bed with insulin circulating now that I'm used to not needing it.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone.  1 unit of insulin usually brings me down by 3  but today it took 7 units to get me  from 16.3 to 9.2 but thankfully the ketones have gone.  I'm guessing that it was a cannula problem.  I feel wrecked.


----------



## mikeyB

I've had a truly horrible night. 2.7 just before going to bed, corrected, overshot, corrected that, had to get up twice for a poop, and eventually woke up with 10.2. And that poop business means I probably will need steroids for the UC which will bugger up the diabetes. I'll have to ring the DSN, I've never done steroids on split dose  Levemir.

On the good side, steroids always make me high as a kite, so beware


----------



## grainger

Afternoon. It was a 5.4 for me which has since gone wrong after I hypo'd after breakfast and ate half the house haha. Hope you are all having nice eveins


----------



## Sals75

Am very jealous of everyone's levels...mine are always high!!! Won't put them on here and ruin your average


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning 16.3 with ketones!!!


Blimey AJ...how are things today?...sounds awful...hoping you are getting this sorted


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and the development of a cough. Hope it's not one of those 'snooty' colds Bubbsie gets!


Only the best kind for me Amigo...hope your not too 'snooty' this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone.  1 unit of insulin usually brings me down by 3  but today it took 7 units to get me  from 16.3 to 9.2 but thankfully the ketones have gone.  I'm guessing that it was a cannula problem.  I feel wrecked.


Thank goodness...feet up this weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> 7.9 for me today, afflicted by a rotten cold!


Hope you are feeling better soon Northerner.


----------



## Bubbsie

After a full on day yesterday...6.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.4 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.6 on this foggy morn for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Up early as off to dogs trust to get Henry an old black lab. Our new addition to the family


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.5 today.
> Up early as off to dogs trust to get Henry an old black lab. Our new addition to the family


We want piccies once he's settled in


----------



## Lindarose

Of course GG  We have some already but will post on another thread later today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a pizza survived 6.9. Nose doing tap impressions.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a low 3.3 for me today, call for Jaffa cakes!

I hope Henry settles in well with you Lindarose


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Flower. He looks so sad and we can't wait to make him happy.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Lindarose please give Henry a cuddle from me.
10.2 for me after a nightmare with blood sugars yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Sals75 said:


> Am very jealous of everyone's levels...mine are always high!!! Won't put them on here and ruin your average


Please do feel you can post your readings, it is very non judgemental here. Your diagnose is so recent and in my experience it takes time to bring down blood sugars. I am still quite new to this and I have received so much support here.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Thanks @Lindarose  It is high for me - but at least it had come down from the 11.1 I was at before bed!  First number in double figures I've had for ages! Didn't fancy doing a correction, don't like going to bed with insulin circulating now that I'm used to not needing it.


I hope you are feeling better today Northerner, how horrible for you.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning everyone, it is a 5.2 for me and wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## Carolg

14.2 for me. Out for meal last night. Have a good weekend everyone and keep well


----------



## Ditto

6.3 phew. My food addiction has me in its grip, I wouldn't have been surprised if I wasn't 23.0 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

A nasty but well deserved 7 for me this morning 
Henry sounds adorable Linda 

No snooty cold yet Bubbsie, just the cough


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today, but everyone around me (and me) seems to be coughing still


----------



## Carolg

Sals75 said:


> Am very jealous of everyone's levels...mine are always high!!! Won't put them on here and ruin your average


I was up in high levels this time last year, came right down, but up there again. The support is more what it's about I think


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning ladies & gents.  Only woke uo half an hour ago.  Must've needed it.  Surprisingly a 4.7 for me after a lay in.


----------



## Hazel

I was 4.7 on rising this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. Been up and out shopping with the bestie. I  was at 11.4 this morning.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm starting to see a stable constant in the 5.5 over the last week


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 7 today...higher than I would like...but...cold still lingering in the background...I suppose it could be worse!


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone.
Budge up Bubbsie I'm joining you with 7


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning - quite happy with that as I reduced Lantus by anotherr 3 units last night,
Now down to only 15


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning - quite happy with that as I reduced Lantus by anotherr 3 units last night,
> Now down to only 15


That's really good on both counts


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone.
> Budge up Bubbsie I'm joining you with 7


Welcome to my step Lin...plenty of room...off to walk poor ol' Harry soon...can't be doing with these 7's first ting in the morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning - quite happy with that as I reduced Lantus by anotherr 3 units last night,
> Now down to only 15


Great numbers Hazel.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

After yesterday's food excesses (incl choc fudge cake and ice cream), very happy with 5.0 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.5 today. 
Excellent numbers Hazel and GG!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Despite being 4.7 before bed and having one oatcake it's been steady in the low/mid 7s all night. Currently 7.4


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  I'm matching @Hazel (again) with a 5.2 house special.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Well done on the HS @Mark Parrott & @Hazel 

A 6.9 for me after a cough filled night


----------



## New-journey

It is a high 6.8 for me and have come down with a cold, going to sleep it off as need to be well this week.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 12.2 for me today.going to walk to shops later and a bracing stroll along the prom. Did 7719 steps yesterday and suprised that BG was 8.6 (5 hours after 1/2 pizza and wine)it was a weird pizza-ricotta and Parmesan with chilli and garlic oil,


----------



## Hazel

No Northerner on Sunday- Alan I hope you are OK


----------



## Owen

Just a quick hello, BG still steady, no highs or lows. Stay safe.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> No Northerner on Sunday- Alan I hope you are OK


I noticed that Northener wasn't here yesterday too..
Hope you're ok @Northerner


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.0 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 5.6 for me today...believe this is the lowest I have had on waking so far...excited by that...think I need to get out more


----------



## Hazel

4.2 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I noticed that Northener wasn't here yesterday too..
> Hope you're ok @Northerner


Yes...same here Ljc...hope he is okay too.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Monday morning. 
Good morning 8.0.
First day back to the grind today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 13.0 for me without munching last night. Pretty fed up but clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 13.0 for me without munching last night. Pretty fed up but clinic tomorrow.


Good luck at the clinic tomorrow Carol...hopefully you get some assistance with those BG numbers...frustrating for you...my numbers were not coming down as I expected...fingers crossed.


----------



## khskel

Monday already and it's a 5.6 to start the week. I hope @Northerner is OK.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Libre starting to show large differences from finger prick again. So both this morning and results are 7.8 / 4.9.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I noticed @Northerner wasn't about yesterday.  Hope everything's ok.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck at the clinic tomorrow Carol...hopefully you get some assistance with those BG numbers...frustrating for you...my numbers were not coming down as I expected...fingers crossed.


Thanks bubbsie. Off early for training at other side of country, complete with low carb packed lunch, so trying to do my bit.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.0 today.


----------



## New-journey

5.2 for me and hoping @Northerner is ok.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks bubbsie. Off early for training at other side of country, complete with low carb packed lunch, so trying to do my bit.


Good for you Carol...blimey sounds like a tough 'regime'...and I thought I was pushing myself by adding an extra ten minutes to Harry's walk...well done you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I noticed @Northerner wasn't about yesterday.  Hope everything's ok.


Same here Mark.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, managed a 5.2 House Special, and on my birthday too!
Hope you haven't succumbed too badly to your Lurgy, Northie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed a 5.2 House Special, and on my birthday too!
> Hope you haven't succumbed too badly to your Lurgy, Northie.


Fabulous start to your birthday Robin...now...don't spoil it with too much cake!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed a 5.2 House Special, and on my birthday too!
> Hope you haven't succumbed too badly to your Lurgy, Northie.


Happy birthday, Robin!!! Hope it's a good 'un.

Morning all. 10.0 for me. I must be excited about going back to work today.


----------



## Ljc

@Robin .


----------



## Amigo

Happy Birthday @Robin and a nice HS.

You ok @Northerner ?


----------



## Lindarose

A very Happy Birthday to you Robin!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, annoying 11.2 for me this morning, down to only 10.4 after walking to the office. Cant wait to go back to the dr's in a few weeks time.


----------



## Manda1

Morning x 5.2 here x


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a 9.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Jonsi

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, annoying 11.2 for me this morning, down to only 10.4 after walking to the office. Cant wait to go back to the dr's in a few weeks time.


See what happens when LU have a strike ...your numbers go up. I blame the Unions!! (yours in particular  )


----------



## mumpat888

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed a 5.2 House Special, and on my birthday too!
> Hope you haven't succumbed too badly to your Lurgy, Northie.


Happy Birthday Robin


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 7.1 for me after an equally nasty night!


----------



## Stitch147

Jonsi said:


> See what happens when LU have a strike ...your numbers go up. I blame the Unions!! (yours in particular  )


LOL! I dont think its the tube strike causing my high numbers!!! (my union isnt on strike ).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed a 5.2 House Special, and on my birthday too!
> Hope you haven't succumbed too badly to your Lurgy, Northie.


Happy Birthday, @Robin


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh yes, a bubbalicious 5-oh this morning, after some days of higher numbers which I blame on Christmas, New Year and Epiphany 

And a happy birthday, @Robin  !


----------



## Ditto

6.3 got away with it again...

Happy Birthday Robin


----------



## Lindarose

Great result Ditto


----------



## Ljc

That's great @Ditto


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.6 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.8 this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 7.2/4.0 this morning. Looks like another call needed to Abbott, as apparently I was hypo for a large part of yesterday.....


----------



## Hazel

4.7 - which is AMAZING considering I forgot my Lantus injection last night


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A slightly higher 6.2 for no reason this morning.  Must've been the kidney beans in dinner last night.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good for you Carol...blimey sounds like a tough 'regime'...and I thought I was pushing myself by adding an extra ten minutes to Harry's walk...well done you!


Luck I wasn't driving, got home at 1850, had felt yuk all day and half day off today for electric visit.


----------



## Carolg

Pine Marten said:


> Oh yes, a bubbalicious 5-oh this morning, after some days of higher numbers which I blame on Christmas, New Year and Epiphany
> 
> And a happy birthday, @Robin  !


I just blame me and the fairy who buys food without looking at labels lol


----------



## Carolg

Belated happy birthday robin


----------



## Carolg

12.6 for me.look out nurse, here I come with all my gripes


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Luck I wasn't driving, got home at 1850, had felt yuk all day and half day off today for electric visit.


Carol...just realised I'd got it all wrong...assumed when you said off for training the other side of the country I thought you were going to some sort of exercise Boot Camp...was so impressed...felt my walking efforts were totally inadequate...Job/Work training obviously...will read posts more carefully in future...poor Harry had ten minutes added to his walks yesterday...will pay more attention in future!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 12.6 for me.look out nurse, here I come with all my gripes


Good luck Carol.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all...6.6 today 

Higher than I like and I'm thinking maybe the boil in the bag fish I had for dinner at 5 yesterday? Will try that again later in the week see what results I get. It was delicious so hope I can keep on having it...the butter sauce mixed with the broccoli I had was scrummy. Have a good day peoples.


----------



## Carolg

Oh bubbsie you made me laugh. No, exercise and me don't always mix. Training was health and safety, and though feeling grim, stayed awake. Glad you read things wrong, makes me feel better about when I do that


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Pity I can't have cake and Cava every day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good morning all...6.6 today
> 
> Higher than I like and I'm thinking maybe the boil in the bag fish I had for dinner at 5 yesterday? Will try that again later in the week see what results I get. It was delicious so hope I can keep on having it...the butter sauce mixed with the broccoli I had was scrummy. Have a good day peoples.


Ditto...we would all like to have lower numbers (obviously not too low)...a 6.6 is good...don't be too hard on yourself...given your morning postings quite impressed with your numbers...took me almost six months to get mine down to the sixes regularly...so well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here. Pity I can't have cake and Cava every day.


Ooh...may try the cake and cava menu Robin...especially if it gives me a 4.9...sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.3 today. 
Henry decided to whine last night. Even I could hear him without hearing aids! He sounded like a seal. Think he misses our company.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh bubbsie you made me laugh. No, exercise and me don't always mix. Training was health and safety, and though feeling grim, stayed awake. Glad you read things wrong, makes me feel better about when I do that


Do it all the time Carol...you should see the texts I have sent to friends on my phone...some are hilarious...I write what I want to...then without realising my iPhone corrects them...and before I know it...they've been sent...anyway...benefitted from the extra activity...and I am not a natural exercise person...too many moving parts for that!!...just the walking...Harry complained...he's only got short legs...I blamed it on you


----------



## Bloden

Pine Marten said:


> Oh yes, a bubbalicious 5-oh this morning, after some days of higher numbers which I blame on Christmas, New Year and Epiphany  !



Nice figure, PM.  My control was fab over Xmas and NY - it's back to boring old 'average-to-poor' now that I'm in my usual routine again, boo hoo.

Morning all. 10.5 here. Up with the Lantus, methinks.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Do it all the time Carol...you should see the texts I have sent to friends on my phone...some are hilarious...I write what I want to...then without realising my iPhone corrects them...and before I know it...they've been sent...anyway...benefitted from the extra activity...and I am not a natural exercise person...too many moving parts for that!!...just the walking...Harry complained...he's only got short legs...I blamed it on you


Poor harry.my texts are nuts as well.


----------



## New-journey

Hazel said:


> 4.7 - which is AMAZING considering I forgot my Lantus injection last night


Your numbers have been incredible for weeks and now without your injection! You must be so pleased.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Good morning all...6.6 today
> 
> Higher than I like and I'm thinking maybe the boil in the bag fish I had for dinner at 5 yesterday? Will try that again later in the week see what results I get. It was delicious so hope I can keep on having it...the butter sauce mixed with the broccoli I had was scrummy. Have a good day peoples.



Ditto, you're being too hard on yourself. Boil in the bag fish in cream sauce is only 6.2 grams per 100 gram weight and served with broccoli is a very healthy choice. 6.6 is a decent number to wake on. I'll be happy if mine is that when I feel well enough to do it!


----------



## New-journey

A perfect 5.2 and I am looking after my ill 21 year old daughter who has a nasty virus, I am happy that I have it only mildly.


----------



## Manda1

Woke to a 4.5 ...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying one for e today, 12.  Cant wait until my appointment and blood tests at the end of the month.


----------



## Jonsi

Carolg said:


> Oh bubbsie you made me laugh. No, exercise and me don't always mix. Training was health and safety, and though feeling grim, stayed awake. Glad you read things wrong, makes me feel better about when I do that


...and what's wrong with Health & safety? Harrumph!! We H&S people have feelings too! 

Now put your hard hat back on *and* your steel toe capped Espadrilles and I might let you turn on a light switch ...provided you've had appropriate training


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.3 today.
> Henry decided to whine last night. Even I could hear him without hearing aids! He sounded like a seal. Think he misses our company.


Poor Henry...a lotto get used to.


New-journey said:


> A perfect 5.2 and I am looking after my ill 21 year old daughter who has a nasty virus, I am happy that I have it only mildly.


Sorry to hear your daughter is ill NJ...hope it passes quickly...and you manage to steer clear of the worst of it...still great numbers!


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...an irksome 10.6 for me this morning after scoring an 8.2 before bed 7 hours earlier. I blame sleep - it is full of Carbs!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Nice figure, PM.  My control was fab over Xmas and NY - it's back to boring old 'average-to-poor' now that I'm in my usual routine again, boo hoo.
> 
> Morning all. 10.5 here. Up with the Lantus, methinks.


Similar here Bloden...now back to almost average...feeling the pressure to reduce numbers.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, vanishing post strikes again. I blame the Norwegians. Is it only Tuesday? It was a 6.5 for me which considering I was 8.7 @ 02:00 is OK. I'm going to try and get a slower acting insulin for the evenings as getting the timing right with Novorapid is a nightmare. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## grainger

Morning all
5.5 for me today - welcome change to the double figures I've battled last two days non stop... everything crossed for a day of 5s today


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 5.5 for me today - welcome change to the double figures I've battled last two days non stop... everything crossed for a day of 5s today


Well done...crossing those fingers for you.


----------



## Pine Marten

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 5.5 for me today - welcome change to the double figures I've battled last two days non stop... everything crossed for a day of 5s today


Well done, grainger! Budge up on the 5.5 step cos I'm joining you today


----------



## Amigo

A shamefully late 6.2 for me


----------



## Carolg

Afternoon from the crabbit witch from hell. Folk at work are probably pleased I have a half day off. Went for diabetes review (clue is in name) and turned up and young lady going to do diabetes review bloods(all done before Xmas). Mistake made in appointment and as I was feeling yuk anyway, I wasn't too happy, and had arranged to go into work late.she was lovely, apologies and got me appointment for tomorrow, but with reassurance she would watch out for a cancellation today, but so another late start tomorrow . Managed to find out that Hb1ac has gone up from 58 to*77*which she said was high (no whatsit Sherlock was not my response). I almost just left surgery but decided to speak to receptionist who gaily told me I had to specify what the appointment was for-duh, seeing as how I had made both appointments at the same time. ... She apologised and will speak to the practice manager as I voiced my concerns. tGosh knows what I will get when I go next week for smear test-maybe a prostate exam???. So on a happier note, I.m now watching  rubbish day time tv, heating a hot water bottle for my sore back, and swallowing paracetamol for various aches and pains.thanks for listening. Carol


----------



## Carolg

Jonsi said:


> ...and what's wrong with Health & safety? Harrumph!! We H&S people have feelings too!
> 
> Now put your hard hat back on *and* your steel toe capped Espadrilles and I might let you turn on a light switch ...provided you've had appropriate training


Nowt except along with a two and half hour journey there then back and feeling quite poorly. You forgot the step ladder to reach the light switch and the training to use the ladders. I fully agree with H&s but changing records n risk assessments is a big job.


----------



## Robin

Grrr. Some receptionists have obviously studied at a high level to reach such perfection in non joined up thinking.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that you HbA1c has gone up. Hope you feel better soon. Sending a hug your way Carol. X


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry to hear that you HbA1c has gone up. Hope you feel better soon. Sending a hug your way Carol. X


Thanks stitch, I was so bad tempered this morning, and just wanted to cry, and partly down to some pain that I've stared having. Wonder if I have a uti which I've never had before. Hope that's it.


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Thanks stitch, I was so bad tempered this morning, and just wanted to cry, and partly down to some pain that I've stared having. Wonder if I have a uti which I've never had before. Hope that's it.



Fingers crossed its that. Im expecting my next HbA1c to be up, blood tests on the 27th.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Afternoon from the crabbit witch from hell. Folk at work are probably pleased I have a half day off. Went for diabetes review (clue is in name) and turned up and young lady going to do diabetes review bloods(all done before Xmas). Mistake made in appointment and as I was feeling yuk anyway, I wasn't too happy, and had arranged to go into work late.she was lovely, apologies and got me appointment for tomorrow, but with reassurance she would watch out for a cancellation today, but so another late start tomorrow . Managed to find out that Hb1ac has gone up from 58 to*77*which she said was high (no whatsit Sherlock was not my response). I almost just left surgery but decided to speak to receptionist who gaily told me I had to specify what the appointment was for-duh, seeing as how I had made both appointments at the same time. ... She apologised and will speak to the practice manager as I voiced my concerns. tGosh knows what I will get when I go next week for smear test-maybe a prostate exam???. So on a happier note, I.m now watching  rubbish day time tv, heating a hot water bottle for my sore back, and swallowing paracetamol for various aches and pains.thanks for listening. Carol



You sound sick as a beach donkey on Bank Holiday Monday! Totally empathise hun 'cos I've been lower than a snake's belly lately and I know how tempting the chocolate tin is on those days. But this phase will pass and you'll get back on track. 
These bloody doctor's surgery with the one thing at a time lark. If we were cars, we've never run with those rules!  
Feel better soon x


----------



## Jonsi

Carolg said:


> Nowt except along with a two and half hour journey there then back and feeling quite poorly. You forgot the step ladder to reach the light switch and the training to use the ladders. I fully agree with H&s but changing records n risk assessments is a big job.


That's on a Working at Height course which is a totally different thing. Pah! 

Sorry to read you've been having a crap time of it what with stupid numbers and people who should know better but are actually discouraged from thinking about their job. To make you feel better I am eating a whole pack of virtual Tunnocks Tea Cakes on your behalf. I'd virtually offer you one but there's none left.


----------



## Carolg

Jonsi said:


> That's on a Working at Height course which is a totally different thing. Pah!
> 
> Sorry to read you've been having a crap time of it what with stupid numbers and people who should know better but are actually discouraged from thinking about their job. To make you feel better I am eating a whole pack of virtual Tunnocks Tea Cakes on your behalf. I'd virtually offer you one but there's none left.


It's lovely of you to save me from my virtual self. One good thing, I've filled in food diary for today and yesterday. Today is good so far so am looking to get motivated and get some control. Think they will up meds but at least it will help. Hope you Enjoyed the tea cakes


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> You sound sick as a beach donkey on Bank Holiday Monday! Totally empathise hun 'cos I've been lower than a snake's belly lately and I know how tempting the chocolate tin is on those days. But this phase will pass and you'll get back on track.
> These bloody doctor's surgery with the one thing at a time lark. If we were cars, we've never run with those rules!
> Feel better soon x


The worst thing was that I had 2 separate appointments, but they messed up. Grr. Love the analogy btw.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Fingers crossed its that. Im expecting my next HbA1c to be up, blood tests on the 27th.


Good luck in advance


----------



## Amigo

I've noticed northerner is missing...hope he's ok and not unwell.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I've noticed northerner is missing...hope he's ok and not unwell.


He has been missing for 3 days now.  I know he was coming down with the lurgy.  Hopefully he is just snuggled up in bed keeping warm & hydrated.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Amigo said:


> I've noticed northerner is missing...hope he's ok and not unwell.





Mark Parrott said:


> He has been missing for 3 days now.  I know he was coming down with the lurgy.  Hopefully he is just snuggled up in bed keeping warm & hydrated.



I think he's having tech issues.


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> I think he's having tech issues.



Thanks for that Matt


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Forgot to test when I woke up just before 4 am 7.8 now .
I hope Northener gets the tech issues sorted soon.


----------



## khskel

@Ljc I think I'd forget to test at 4am. Morning all and it's a 6.2 for me. Sounds a bit breezy out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Well, after the huge spike from my pie & chips last night, I'm happy with a house special 5.2 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Afternoon from the crabbit witch from hell. Folk at work are probably pleased I have a half day off. Went for diabetes review (clue is in name) and turned up and young lady going to do diabetes review bloods(all done before Xmas). Mistake made in appointment and as I was feeling yuk anyway, I wasn't too happy, and had arranged to go into work late.she was lovely, apologies and got me appointment for tomorrow, but with reassurance she would watch out for a cancellation today, but so another late start tomorrow . Managed to find out that Hb1ac has gone up from 58 to*77*which she said was high (no whatsit Sherlock was not my response). I almost just left surgery but decided to speak to receptionist who gaily told me I had to specify what the appointment was for-duh, seeing as how I had made both appointments at the same time. ... She apologised and will speak to the practice manager as I voiced my concerns. tGosh knows what I will get when I go next week for smear test-maybe a prostate exam???. So on a happier note, I.m now watching  rubbish day time tv, heating a hot water bottle for my sore back, and swallowing paracetamol for various aches and pains.thanks for listening. Carol


OMG Carol what a saga...well done for getting through it without exploding.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Well, after the huge spike from my pie & chips last night, I'm happy with a house special 5.2 this morning.


Mark Parrott..5.2....how do you do that...was salivating over your pie last night (steak & merlot?)..after my 'virtual' pie & chips I'm at 6.7...


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghh...slept in this morning...6.7...missing those fives and low sixes!...where is Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.9 today. Don't think attacking the biscotti just before bed was st sensible!
Glad you're back to your usual good numbers Mark.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.4 vs 3.8 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here - back down to 'in range' with a bump!

Hope you're feeling better today, Carol, and you too, Amigo.

Hope it's just tech probs, Northie, and not the dreaded lurgy.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, a delightful 10.3 for me today. Blood tests booked for the 27th Jan.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, sounds windy outside. Got to venture out in a mo to take the car in for service and Mot.
Congrats on the HS Mark, especially after that pie ( got to be done now and again)


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.3 here - back down to 'in range' with a bump!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better today, Carol, and you too, Amigo.
> 
> Hope it's just tech probs, Northie, and not the dreaded lurgy.


Thanks bolden. Of to see nurse this morning, and am making a list to ask


----------



## Carolg

morning all. 13.6 for me this morning.levels stayed at 12.9 before and 2 hours after tea last night, but had a wee drop cereal for supper, so damage done


----------



## New-journey

4.8 for me which I am happy about, I increased my units over Christmas and now back on low carb I may be reducing them again.


----------



## Hazel

Hello, I tried a wee experiment yesterday, I CHOSE not to take any insulin at all.    By bedtime I was only 3.9, so I had a HUGE bowl of pasta, with chopped tomatoes and onion, this morning - 6.7.

Who knew........

Puzzled


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello, I tried a wee experiment yesterday, I CHOSE not to take any insulin at all.    By bedtime I was only 3.9, so I had a HUGE bowl of pasta, with chopped tomatoes and onion, this morning - 6.7.
> 
> Who knew........
> 
> Puzzled


Hi. One of the things it could be is, that you've lost quite a bit of weight making you more sensitive to insulin.


----------



## Hazel

Ljc said:


> Hi. One of the things it could be is, that you've lost quite a bit of weight making you more sensitive to insulin.



Perhaps, but I will go back to 'normal' today, until I go to the diabetic clinic.

Yes, certainly since losing weight, the amount of insulin I require has dropped drastically due to a much improved diet


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Hazel, it will be the weight  loss. If you carry on losing the weight, you may find there's sod all wrong with you, then will have to chuck you off the forum. Or get you framed.

I was 6.2 this morning, and around that all night. That was after a pig of a day yesterday for no reason. Apart from the stress of working out the new Sky Q TV remote control.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.2 this morning, and 6.7 yesterday.


----------



## grainger

Slightly late but a 3.9 from me. Gone a bit wrong since as I gave into temptation of homemade croissants at a friends... I know better!! Haha


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a 6.0 today (which has stayed with me, apart from going up to 6.1 two hours after lunch ), after a 4.8 before bed last night...

I've also noticed Northerner's absence, so hope it's just a techy issue...?


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Afternoon from the crabbit witch from hell. Folk at work are probably pleased I have a half day off. Went for diabetes review (clue is in name) and turned up and young lady going to do diabetes review bloods(all done before Xmas). Mistake made in appointment and as I was feeling yuk anyway, I wasn't too happy, and had arranged to go into work late.she was lovely, apologies and got me appointment for tomorrow, but with reassurance she would watch out for a cancellation today, but so another late start tomorrow . Managed to find out that Hb1ac has gone up from 58 to*77*which she said was high (no whatsit Sherlock was not my response). I almost just left surgery but decided to speak to receptionist who gaily told me I had to specify what the appointment was for-duh, seeing as how I had made both appointments at the same time. ... She apologised and will speak to the practice manager as I voiced my concerns. tGosh knows what I will get when I go next week for smear test-maybe a prostate exam???. So on a happier note, I.m now watching  rubbish day time tv, heating a hot water bottle for my sore back, and swallowing paracetamol for various aches and pains.thanks for listening. Carol


Hello everyone. Just a wee update. I know sometimes things don't go so well, but nurse today was brilliant. I took all my bits n pieces and got good advice. Told her I had diabetes denial, and that although I know they don't agree about testing, that I had fallen off the waggon and had not been testing as much so things got bad. She was supportive and guess what, advised to test before meals but not get to hung up on it, and test 2 hours after and look for levels at that time of no more than 10. (Maybe more achievable at present) No quibble and agreed to ask for dietitian referral, and have now got appointment for Friday. 3 month grace of no change to meds,and review of Hb1ac then, advice about how to get help for broken toenail, and a visit to cheaply shop for meds for ?cystitis. Cholesterol down to 4.5 and weight down as well. Oh and BP fantastic. Felt like I was listened to, and I think she was glad of my honesty. Rolling on feeling better. Thanks everyone for listening and support


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Hello everyone. Just a wee update. I know sometimes things don't go so well, but nurse today was brilliant. I took all my bits n pieces and got good advice. Told her I had diabetes denial, and that although I know they don't agree about testing, that I had fallen off the waggon and had not been testing as much so things got bad. She was supportive and guess what, advised to test before meals but not get to hung up on it, and test 2 hours after and look for levels at that time of no more than 10. (Maybe more achievable at present) No quibble and agreed to ask for dietitian referral, and have now got appointment for Friday. 3 month grace of no change to meds,and review of Hb1ac then, advice about how to get help for broken toenail, and a visit to cheaply shop for meds for ?cystitis. Cholesterol down to 4.5 and weight down as well. Oh and BP fantastic. Felt like I was listened to, and I think she was glad of my honesty. Rolling on feeling better. Thanks everyone for listening and support



That sounds very sensible and pro-active carol. All will be well soon I'm sure!


----------



## Carolg

Thanks amigo. It was nice not to feel a failure and given opportunity and time to take a bit of control again. I would have tested anyhow, but glad it wasn't poo ho'od . She was also very gentle about regularity of meals, which is a bit of an issue for me at times, cause I've been getting later having lunch etc, so I will have to look after my time management. Hopefully aches n pains will subside, but I should feel lucky compared to other folks


----------



## Ljc

Oh Carolg a great big ((((((hug))))))) for you.
I'm glad to hear she listened to you and was supportive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7 dead on today...that'll teach me to nibble at bedtime


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Started to feel rough yesterday, no idea what's up but something's definitely brewing .  7.1 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Hello everyone. Just a wee update. I know sometimes things don't go so well, but nurse today was brilliant. I took all my bits n pieces and got good advice. Told her I had diabetes denial, and that although I know they don't agree about testing, that I had fallen off the waggon and had not been testing as much so things got bad. She was supportive and guess what, advised to test before meals but not get to hung up on it, and test 2 hours after and look for levels at that time of no more than 10. (Maybe more achievable at present) No quibble and agreed to ask for dietitian referral, and have now got appointment for Friday. 3 month grace of no change to meds,and review of Hb1ac then, advice about how to get help for broken toenail, and a visit to cheaply shop for meds for ?cystitis. Cholesterol down to 4.5 and weight down as well. Oh and BP fantastic. Felt like I was listened to, and I think she was glad of my honesty. Rolling on feeling better. Thanks everyone for listening and support


You must be so relieved Carol...a positive appointment is worth its weigh in gold...particularly in the light of your recent experiences...and great results.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Started to feel rough yesterday, no idea what's up but something's definitely brewing .  7.1 today.


Hope its just a temporary blip Lin...and nothing brewing


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.0 today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Hello everyone. Just a wee update. I know sometimes things don't go so well, but nurse today was brilliant. I took all my bits n pieces and got good advice. Told her I had diabetes denial, and that although I know they don't agree about testing, that I had fallen off the waggon and had not been testing as much so things got bad. She was supportive and guess what, advised to test before meals but not get to hung up on it, and test 2 hours after and look for levels at that time of no more than 10. (Maybe more achievable at present) No quibble and agreed to ask for dietitian referral, and have now got appointment for Friday. 3 month grace of no change to meds,and review of Hb1ac then, advice about how to get help for broken toenail, and a visit to cheaply shop for meds for ?cystitis. Cholesterol down to 4.5 and weight down as well. Oh and BP fantastic. Felt like I was listened to, and I think she was glad of my honesty. Rolling on feeling better. Thanks everyone for listening and support



That is really good news! I have an appointment with dietician tomorrow too, and I hope that is helpful.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.4 this morning, but have been feeling a bit off since Sunday, and found out there is a UTI lurking. 
Meant to have physio today, snow will put kabosh on that, but Dietician is tomorrow. That's the one I really was interested in.
Now, just crossing all fingers that this snowfall it's gone in the morning, and the train is running!!


----------



## Manda1

This morning its a 5.4 for me x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3 for me but as I woke up at 4 this morning feeling grim and tested at 13 I'm not too upset at.  Sometimes I don't understand this D lark at all.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me but as I woke up at 4 this morning feeling grim and tested at 13 I'm not too upset at.  Sometimes I don't understand this D lark at all.


Same here khskel!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Same here khskel!


Ditto


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morrrrrning!  A not too shabby 5.5 this morning after a mega low carb food dsy yesterday.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Started to feel rough yesterday, no idea what's up but something's definitely brewing .  7.1 today.


Hope you feel better soon and nothing too dire


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> You must be so relieved Carol...a positive appointment is worth its weigh in gold...particularly in the light of your recent experiences...and great results.





SadhbhFiadh said:


> That is really good news! I have an appointment with dietician tomorrow too, and I hope that is helpful.


Good luck today


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me but as I woke up at 4 this morning feeling grim and tested at 13 I'm not too upset at.  Sometimes I don't understand this D lark at all.


It's certainly a mystery. Hope you are ok


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.4 this morning, but have been feeling a bit off since Sunday, and found out there is a UTI lurking.
> Meant to have physio today, snow will put kabosh on that, but Dietician is tomorrow. That's the one I really was interested in.
> Now, just crossing all fingers that this snowfall it's gone in the morning, and the train is running!!


Take care and hope you feel better soon


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 12.6 for me but had a sachet of cystitis stuff last night (full of sugar)what don't cure you and all that


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. You'd think they'd make cystitis stuff sugar free - sugar doesn't exactly help the condition! Let alone the effect on BGs.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.2 here. You'd think they'd make cystitis stuff sugar free - sugar doesn't exactly help the condition! Let alone the effect on BGs.


You are so right Robin. I will have a hunt, but got this lot from my friend which let me get started.


----------



## Bloden

So glad to hear you had a really positive appt, Carol! That DSN sounds fab, hang on to her.

Morning all. 6.9 here after a banging hypo at 4a.m.  Being more active than usual is to blame. I had great figures at Xmas cos I was very active. I can't be that active now I'm back at work, but I'm trying to do more...I was amazed at Xmas by how much I was able to lower my doses and maintain my pesky BGs in range.  Activity rocks!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.0 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm lucky to get 6.5 this morning. My MIL was 97 yesterday and left us a tin of roses which I started on  Better give the rest away!
Hope those feeling below par soon perk up


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. As I gaze out over the snowy wasteland of the garden, and more snow falling, my waking blood sugar is a textbook 5.2. Argyll and Bute council didn't quite get around to gritting the main road through the village. Not that there's much traffic with the ferries not running. It'll be fun skidding down to the shop this morning in the electric wheelchair. It's not four wheel drive...


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good luck today


Thanks Carol...really peed off...blasted Warfarin levels down again...now taking 15mgs of Warfarin a day...frustrating.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang. As I gaze out over the snowy wasteland of the garden, and more snow falling, my waking blood sugar is a textbook 5.2. Argyll and Bute council didn't quite get around to gritting the main road through the village. Not that there's much traffic with the ferries not running. It'll be fun skidding down to the shop this morning in the electric wheelchair. It's not four wheel drive...


Congrats on the House Special. I was thinking maybe skis fitted to your wheelchair, but I suppose that would only help on the downhill sections.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.9 for me today - brisk walk done and sugars coming down nicely now


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this winter morn. I slept better than in ages (sorry you didn't Bubbsie).


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang. As I gaze out over the snowy wasteland of the garden, and more snow falling, my waking blood sugar is a textbook 5.2. Argyll and Bute council didn't quite get around to gritting the main road through the village. Not that there's much traffic with the ferries not running. It'll be fun skidding down to the shop this morning in the electric wheelchair. It's not four wheel drive...



Same here, Mike. I don't go out until it's gone.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I was 5.2 yesterday morning and 4.6 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
8.8 today . Whatever I've got dads now got it too  .  I wonder if we picked this prezzy up at the doctors surgery the other day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A much more like it 6.1 this morning.. It's Friday


----------



## wiseowl

5.1 this morning


----------



## Ljc

wiseowl said:


> 5.1 this morning


You nearly got a house special there  (5.2)


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 8.8 today . Whatever I've got dads now got it too  .  I wonder if we picked this prezzy up at the doctors surgery the other day.


Grrr


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 20 min after waking reading of 7.0. About right as I normally go up 1 - 1.5 in first hour or so, so waking was probably mid 6s.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning to you all  and it's 7.2 today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Thank goodness it's Friday. 12.7 for me, but ok with that. Dietician today so here goes. Have a good day all from white out leven


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, this crisp and frosty morning. just looked out and saw a huge full moon about to set in the West.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, central london is all clear of the white stuff, a bit out where I live, so not too bad. Anyway...... 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning to you all  and it's 7.2 today.


Move up please Linda...same here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.2 today...not bad considering had to dash down to London for work at 4pm yesterday...not home until midnight...and had to eat when got home...starving!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!


Good luck, Flower, can you get snow chains for crutches?


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Thank goodness it's Friday. 12.7 for me, but ok with that. Dietician today so here goes. Have a good day all from white out leven


@Carolg Good luck with the dietitian today


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!


@Flower Fingers crossed you have some good news about your foot today.
Stay safe , no trying out wheelies on your crutches you here .


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!



Ooo flower, can you get a taxi?


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Where's the snow?? A slightly low 3.9 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!


Travel safe Flower. Hope you get on ok. X


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! No snow yesterday but there's quite a flurry out the at the moment.  And a 6.1 from me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Take care Flower and good luck with your foot appt today! 
Hope you get a good result st dietician too carol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## Amigo

A clickety click no mate round 6 for me this nithering morn. Dusting of snow do I spy as I snuggle by the roaring log fire!


----------



## mikeyB

Snow here too. Last year we didn't get any snow till April 28. Ah well.

Having a dead straight line overnight, I emerged from my pit with a score of 5.2. No snuggling for me, I've got a birthday cake to make, the family are arriving late this afternoon, and it's my grandson's second birthday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Thank goodness it's Friday. 12.7 for me, but ok with that. Dietician today so here goes. Have a good day all from white out leven


Good luck Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.4 today and off to the orthopaedic foot clinic and it's snowed here, still I love a challenge, crutches, leg in plaster, snow.... what could go wrong!


Safe journey Flower...I am so terribly clumsy in the snow on two good (well not too shabby) feet...slowly is the way...hope that foot is toeing the line today...and behaving itself!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Snow here too. Last year we didn't get any snow till April 28. Ah well.
> 
> Having a dead straight line overnight, I emerged from my pit with a score of 5.2. No snuggling for me, I've got a birthday cake to make, the family are arriving late this afternoon, and it's my grandson's second birthday.



Have a lovely family occasion Mike


----------



## Bloden

mikeyB said:


> Morning gang. As I gaze out over the snowy wasteland of the garden, and more snow falling, my waking blood sugar is a textbook 5.2. Argyll and Bute council didn't quite get around to gritting the main road through the village. Not that there's much traffic with the ferries not running. It'll be fun skidding down to the shop this morning in the electric wheelchair. It's not four wheel drive...


Best get the chains on, Mikey.

A belated post after an early start...8.3 here. Bedtime biscuit was too much methinks.
Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Carolg

Thanks all. Dietitian went well, she thinks my journey is common and although I was honest, when I am more compliant with diet may still not get better results due to insulin resistance, but good that I plan to do my bit and went over carb reduction etc. Good advice and on my comment that was I over thinking things, she was gently agreeing.i asked her some questions like if I am hungry and high BG do I not eat carbs, and she gave me lots of reassurance as I'm not on insulin. It's not so much my meals that are the issue, more my snacks. She thinks my grasp of things is good, it's the doing that I have not been doing. I can ask for more help if I need it. Oh and she raised the boggy exercise word. So watch this space and don't let me moan tomorrow cause I'm going out with friends for an Indian meal, and plan to enjoy. Maybe g n t rather than pink wine Have a good night all from cold white Leven


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@Carolg you were my inspiration today with the Dietician I met with today. She was really pleased with what I was doing, and pleased I already was practising a lot of what she would be telling me. And my HbA1c was down, a little lower than the goal set at diagnosis.


----------



## Flower

Thank you all for your well wishes. I had to resort to getting a taxi as I was like Bambi on ice, it was impossible to walk on crutches. Still waiting for things to mend but hey ho I still have my leg which means the world


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @Carolg you were my inspiration today with the Dietician I met with today. She was really pleased with what I was doing, and pleased I already was practising a lot of what she would be telling me. And my HbA1c was down, a little lower than the goal set at diagnosis.


That's fantastic news. Well done. Isn't it lovely to be able to relate nice stories


----------



## Lindarose

You did the right thing getting a taxi! Glad you're ok


----------



## Carolg

Have been for an Indian meal, delicious, good company and don't care about diabetes. Tomorrow is the start of my planned approach, so woop , woop, here I go


----------



## Ditto

6.2 @ 5.55 

Went out in blizzard conditions at 7 for The Sun...I'm collecting the tokens and hoping to get to Skeggy on a shoestring.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks all. Dietitian went well, she thinks my journey is common and although I was honest, when I am more compliant with diet may still not get better results due to insulin resistance, but good that I plan to do my bit and went over carb reduction etc. Good advice and on my comment that was I over thinking things, she was gently agreeing.i asked her some questions like if I am hungry and high BG do I not eat carbs, and she gave me lots of reassurance as I'm not on insulin. It's not so much my meals that are the issue, more my snacks. She thinks my grasp of things is good, it's the doing that I have not been doing. I can ask for more help if I need it. Oh and she raised the boggy exercise word. So watch this space and don't let me moan tomorrow cause I'm going out with friends for an Indian meal, and plan to enjoy. Maybe g n t rather than pink wine Have a good night all from cold white Leven


Gives you a lift when you have a positive appointment Carol...when you know you are really being listened to...as for exercise...I'm sure you walked to your table at the restaurant...then a walk to the 'Laidees'room...walked out of the restaurant...there now you've made a good start on the exercise front...bet that felt good...drooling at the thought of an Indian meal as my eyes wander over to my breakfast...banana & yoghurt...yum...would kill for a plate (large) of lamb madras...pilau rice...couple of bhajis .


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I had to resort to getting a taxi as I was like Bambi on ice, it was impossible to walk on crutches. Still waiting for things to mend but hey ho I still have my leg which means the world


Long may that continue Flower...sounds like you gave 'Scott of the Antartic'  a run for his money yesterday...intrepid or what!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @Carolg you were my inspiration today with the Dietician I met with today. She was really pleased with what I was doing, and pleased I already was practising a lot of what she would be telling me. And my HbA1c was down, a little lower than the goal set at diagnosis.


Well done Sadhbh...heading in the right direction.


----------



## wiseowl

4.8 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up to a 6.6 today...not too shabby after paying my congestion charge fine last night...and a PCN...after which I succumbed to a packet of Pom Bears...Quavers...and some cheese before bed...felt good to be naughty...I know how to live dangerously


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.4 Good morning, all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Under bolused for my Indian takeaway last night so a 7.3 this morning. Thoroughly enjoyed it though as first since DX, and I'll know for next time


----------



## Grogg1

A naughty 6.7 for me.  I'm normally never higher than about 5.6 in the morning but was up at 5am stressed as I have 10 people coming for lunch and needed to get the main in my slow cooker! 

I'm guessing my liver decided to pump out some energy for me as after prepping the food I laid the table, sorting the washing showered and washed my hair and then remembered I needed to test.  Chilling now with cup of tea


----------



## Bubbsie

Grogg1 said:


> A naughty 6.7 for me.  I'm normally never higher than about 5.6 in the morning but was up at 5am stressed as I have 10 people coming for lunch and needed to get the main in my slow cooker!
> 
> I'm guessing my liver decided to pump out some energy for me as after prepping the food I laid the table, sorting the washing showered and washed my hair and then remembered I needed to test.  Chilling now with cup of tea


Oh my word Grogg...exhausted just reading that...slow down...please...only just on my second coffee...hair uncombed...still in PJ's...puts me to shame!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Glad to hear that people's recent appointments have all had positive results. Hopefully mine at the end of the month will be the same. 9.4 for me today. Getting a new tattoo done later, can't wait.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> 6.2 @ 5.55
> 
> Went out in blizzard conditions at 7 for The Sun...I'm collecting the tokens and hoping to get to Skeggy on a shoestring.


I'm going somewhere on west coast with my friends through the last set of vouchers. Have paid all extra bits so only spending money to but aside, and plus is we can use bus passes to get around


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> 6.2 @ 5.55
> 
> Went out in blizzard conditions at 7 for The Sun...I'm collecting the tokens and hoping to get to Skeggy on a shoestring.


Read your signature line- coincidence - my diagnosis was last November as well, and the denial behaviour has been for the last wee while. Wonder if there is a common time line. Know the dietitian spoke adopt it being common to have ups and downs


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  7.5 todayand feeling a bit better.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Gives you a lift when you have a positive appointment Carol...when you know you are really being listened to...as for exercise...I'm sure you walked to your table at the restaurant...then a walk to the 'Laidees'room...walked out of the restaurant...there now you've made a good start on the exercise front...bet that felt good...drooling at the thought of an Indian meal as my eyes wander over to my breakfast...banana & yoghurt...yum...would kill for a plate (large) of lamb madras...pilau rice...couple of bhajis .


Drool drool. It was chicken stuff, really mild and yummy garlic nan, smothered with green stuff(carb free cause think it was coriander or wild garlic). Exercise bubbsie, you forgot chewing and chattering. Very saintly cause avoided mango chutney. I'm going to have the cooked breakfast/brunch as a start to my new plan, or juggle and have rasps and yogurt.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Oh my word Grogg...exhausted just reading that...slow down...please...only just on my second coffee...hair uncombed...still in PJ's...puts me to shame!


Glad to see another sloth around. In pj,s, first coffee and cooried in bed reading posts. Life of Riley for me today


----------



## Grogg1

Bubbsie said:


> Oh my word Grogg...exhausted just reading that...slow down...please...only just on my second coffee...hair uncombed...still in PJ's...puts me to shame!


I'm on stop!! Going to wake DD soon as she needs to make the vegan option then I'm going to dry hair, get dressed and go and pick up cake I've had made.  We are having a second xmas as DD was away for 3 months travelling.  I've bought everyone a lotto scratch card, imagine one of them wins mega money!!!  I would be so excited!


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Glad to hear that people's recent appointments have all had positive results. Hopefully mine at the end of the month will be the same. 9.4 for me today. Getting a new tattoo done later, can't wait.


Brave person, I wouldn't let anyone near me with a tottoo thingy if you paid me. Bad enough getting ears pierced. Good luck


----------



## khskel

Morning All.  A lot of good news from all of you this morning. 7.3 for me this morning after treating a pre bed hypo. Onwards and downwards.


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Brave person, I wouldn't let anyone near me with a tottoo thingy if you paid me. Bad enough getting ears pierced. Good luck


It's number 32 for me, so I'm used to it now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Such a lot of activity from everyone already! All I've done so far is top up the central heating system, because if failed to come on this morning, and retire back to bed with the paper til the house warms up.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> It's number 32 for me, so I'm used to it now.


My son has got one of those sleeve thingys that he designed bits of, and it makes me cringe to think of someone doing that to my wee boy (he's 38-lol)


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Such a lot of activity from everyone already! All I've done so far is top up the central heating system, because if failed to come on this morning, and retire back to bed with the paper til the house warms up.


Great plan of action. The most activity I've had is making coffee and taking it back to bed till house warms up


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and it is a 5.2 for me and enjoying a day with no plans. I wish everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Carolg

Just tested 16.5. Revenge of the Indian meal and last cystitis sachet.
Now new beginings


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.2 this morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

@Hazel - brilliant, another house spech. You're putting us all to shame


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm joining you Robin with 5.8 which is probably my lowest morning reading ever!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up to a 6.6 today...not too shabby after paying my congestion charge fine last night...and a PCN...after which I succumbed to a packet of Pom Bears...Quavers...and some cheese before bed...felt good to be naughty...I know how to live dangerously


Sorry to hear about the PCN.  I don't have to pay the congestion charge as my car has free tax due to low emissions, but in a previous life I only slipped slightly into the zone & didn't realise until the PCN came through the door!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grogg1 said:


> I'm on stop!! Going to wake DD soon as she needs to make the vegan option then I'm going to dry hair, get dressed and go and pick up cake I've had made.  We are having a second xmas as DD was away for 3 months travelling.  I've bought everyone a lotto scratch card, imagine one of them wins mega money!!!  I would be so excited!


Sounds good...although still exhausted by your efforts...and what a fabulous idea...probably the best time to celebrate Christmas...wish I was closer...I'd be right over


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I'm joining you Robin with 5.8 which is probably my lowest morning reading ever!


Ooh...great numbers Linda


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Glad to see another sloth around. In pj,s, first coffee and cooried in bed reading posts. Life of Riley for me today


You are not alone.  Me in dressing gown nursing a hangover with very strong coffee.  Could do with a fry up but no bacon in the house.  Slice of burgen toast it is then.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Just tested 16.5. Revenge of the Indian meal and last cystitis sachet.
> Now new beginings


Blimey Carol...and I so enjoyed that Indian meal (albeit vicariously)...anyway entitled to fortify yourself before the big push to getting that BG where you want it...desperate to hear what on  the menu...unless that would be too traumatic for you


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A rather alcohol induced 5.0 this morning.  Wife is still sleeping it off.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry to hear about the PCN.  I don't have to pay the congestion charge as my car has free tax due to low emissions, but in a previous life I only slipped slightly into the zone & didn't realise until the PCN came through the door!


Done that so many times Mark...think I'd have learnt my lesson by now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Glad to see another sloth around. In pj,s, first coffee and cooried in bed reading posts. Life of Riley for me today


Felt bad...so did pooh patrol in garden...fed Harry...walked Harry...shopped...now home...planned day of action...slowly reconsidering that now!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning .  7.5 todayand feeling a bit better.


Good to hear that Linda.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @Carolg you were my inspiration today with the Dietician I met with today. She was really pleased with what I was doing, and pleased I already was practising a lot of what she would be telling me. And my HbA1c was down, a little lower than the goal set at diagnosis.


Like the photo Sadbhb...good to put a face to the names


----------



## Amigo

A very ordinary 6.7 for me and I'm shamefully still snuggled under the duvet enjoying a lovely sandwich and cuppa courtesy of hubbie.
Fantastic result @Lindarose! I think it's the Henry effect!


----------



## Grogg1

Ooh all you lazy bones!  Apple crumble made, all veg prepped, table laid, stairs hovered, bins emptied, loos cleaned, slice of toast eaten and thinking is it too early for wine!!


----------



## Amigo

Grogg1 said:


> Ooh all you lazy bones!  Apple crumble made, all veg prepped, table laid, stairs hovered, bins emptied, loos cleaned, slice of toast eaten and thinking is it too early for wine!!



You deserve wine after all that early morning effort and a portion of apple crumble! Unfortunately my joints are so painful now on a morning I'm grateful if I have enough energy to get dressed some days! Sigh....


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm still in my dressing gown.  Will have to think about getting dressed as got to go shopping, tidy up kitchen, got washing to do, but maybe just one more go on Candy Crush first.


----------



## Grogg1

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas


----------



## Lindarose

Oh that looks lovely Grogg! Lucky guests


----------



## Jonsi

Prynhawn da pawb ...I tested at 07:15 this morning and got a crappy 9.9  This might have had something to do with the donut I ate when I got in from Scouts last night but I did eat it 10 hours earlier than my test! Such are the trials of being T2 without an option to Bolus for intake. Either eat nothing and you might just make it or eat something and live with higher than wanted numbers.


----------



## Ditto

Read Wheat Belly, you won't eat any more doughnuts! I'm never eating anything wheat related ever again! Frightened the wits outta me! 

6.6 when I got up.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  had another day of corrections,  I  Went to bed on 5.3   I had a *small *snack and woke up to a horrid 9.1 today . I will be glad when D decides I'm actually better.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grogg1 said:


> Ooh all you lazy bones!  Apple crumble made, all veg prepped, table laid, stairs hovered, bins emptied, loos cleaned, slice of toast eaten and thinking is it too early for wine!!


Never too early for wine Grogg


----------



## Bubbsie

Grogg1 said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas


Enjoy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghh...morning all...up early to a 6.4...doing well yesterday...go down to several 5's ..spoilt it by nibbling away before bed again last night...still not too shabby.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . 
Well after 2 very low readings yesterday I got 8.1 this morning. Retested  and got 7.5. Totally wrong for how I've been eating. In fact I've lost my xmas excess and down to usual weight as well. I left meter in car last night and initially it gave an error E4? But warmed it up and working fine again. Just have to accept it I suppose.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 4.9 for me this morning.

Have a great day


----------



## Amigo

Morning, not tested yet but started the day early with a start to say my mum has been rushed into hospital. Heading off there soon 

Linda, sounds like strange readings for you, I'd check your meter


----------



## wiseowl

Good morning all my friends at 6.30am my FBG was 5.0


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Bubbsie 6.4 for me too. I hope your mum is ok Amigo.


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your mum is ok Amigo. X
Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Amigo, hope your mum is ok.
It's a 5.5 for me today on my first Diaversary.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Morning, not tested yet but started the day early with a start to say my mum has been rushed into hospital. Heading off there soon
> 
> Linda, sounds like strange readings for you, I'd check your meter


Sorry to hear that Amigo...hoping she is OK.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope you mum is ok Amigo.
A 7.0 for me this morning. Was 4 9 before bed so had a malted milk biscuit (only 5g carbs) so not sure where the 7 has come from. Never mind, hopefully dog walk will bring that down a bit.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.6 this morning (prosecco induced I think)

Amigo thinking of you and hope your mum is ok x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.8 for me after bad day yesterday with two lows which is unusual for me. The second at 8 last night and it was 3.2 just after I told my Mum I was going to her house as she was scared she was about to have a stroke. I am seeing her most days as she is waiting for a heart operation, felt so  frustrated and worried as I waited for over an hour before I could drive. Luckily I talked her though a plan and when I got there she was calm and resting. Wishing everyone a relaxing day.


----------



## Robin

4.7 here.
Hope your mums are OK, Amigo and New Journey.


----------



## wiseowl

Amigo said:


> Morning, not tested yet but started the day early with a start to say my mum has been rushed into hospital. Heading off there soon



Good morning @Amigo I do hope your mum is OK


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.8 for me after bad day yesterday with two lows which is unusual for me. The second at 8 last night and it was 3.2 just after I told my Mum I was going to her house as she was scared she was about to have a stroke. I am seeing her most days as she is waiting for a heart operation, felt so  frustrated and worried as I waited for over an hour before I could drive. Luckily I talked her though a plan and when I got there she was calm and resting. Wishing everyone a relaxing day.


Relieved to hear you got to your mum NJ...must have been a nightmare for you...hope those lows are temporary...and very much hope your mums operation is on the cards soon...best wishes for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you mums ok amigo. 
12.6 for me this morning


----------



## Grogg1

Didn't surface until 11.30am this morning.  I tested 2 hours after eating my "second xmas" yesterday and 8.8!!  I think it was the iced, vegan cake that did it as the baker told me they had to add so much more icing sugar than normal to the dairy free butter cream!  Not bad though as I had nut roast wellington (only ate a small bit of the pastry), 3 small potatoes and then an average size slice of cake.  Resisted the apple crumble.  Didn't test before bed as wine made me sleepy!!  6.3 when I was awake enough to test at midday today!  I also didn't take my met last night or today until about an hour ago!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good afternoon. 9.0 today. Have yet to get out of bed, yet!  
I expect to remain here for the day. No reason, it's just too nice.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Morning, not tested yet but started the day early with a start to say my mum has been rushed into hospital. Heading off there soon
> 
> Linda, sounds like strange readings for you, I'd check your meter


Best wishes to your mum Amigo. I hope she's soon home and feeling better xx


----------



## Grogg1

Amigo said:


> Morning, not tested yet but started the day early with a start to say my mum has been rushed into hospital. Heading off there soon



Hope your mother is okay


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all, 6.4 for me first thing. 

Hope all Mum's are okay! Mine's pigging out on grapes.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A much better 5.9 today.


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo , Sorry to hear your Mum is in hospital again. What a worry for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Monday already?...6.1 for me today...going down...stand clear of the doors please


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2
Good morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me. Much better than the 11.2 @ bedtime or 2.8 @ 12:30 . Oh the joys of being a monkey on pancreas juice. Have a good week and let's be level out there.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me this morning - have a good day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.4 this wet morning for me. Given my readings in the 7s the past few mornings and getting a slight headache within 5 mins of getting up, I think some basal testing is in order . On the bright side, this is my last working week!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone  and 6.5 today. Hope my meter is settling down after some odd readings past couple of days. Or maybe it's me! 
How's your mum Amigo? Hope she's doing well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather acceptable 5.1 this morning after being over 8 for 2 hours last night.  Made a Yorkshire pud using Spelt flour, but spiked me worse than a normal one!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today. Hope your mum is OK @Amigo, and your mum gets her operation very soon @New-journey {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Carolg

Morning all.have a nice Monday . not so good 13.6 today.got organised for work, so here's to new beginings.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, is it monday already!!! Anyway, 10.5 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice round, er, 4.9-5.1 here. Pouring with rain again, we had rain all day yesterday, can someone please switch the tap off?


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, a nice round, er, 4.9-5.1 here. Pouring with rain again, we had rain all day yesterday, can someone please switch the tap off?


I think that tap needs a new washer


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. An annoying 12.6 here. I'm really active at weekends at the mo, which means significant drops in doses, but then the activity stops and I go high...another learning curve, ho hum!

Hope your mum's doing better, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, a nice round, er, 4.9-5.1 here. Pouring with rain again, we had rain all day yesterday, can someone please switch the tap off?


Raining here too, so can anyone please tell me why schoolchildren these days walk to school with no coat on and presumably then have to spend the entire morning drying out, sat there doing their lessons in an uncomfortable, wet jumper  Why???!!!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me today. Hope your mum is OK @Amigo, and your mum gets her operation very soon @New-journey {{{HUGS}}}


Thank Northerner and wishing you and everyone  a good week.
It is a 4.8 for me.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Relieved to hear you got to your mum NJ...must have been a nightmare for you...hope those lows are temporary...and very much hope your mums operation is on the cards soon...best wishes for her speedy recovery.


Thanks for your lovely supportive message and think my pancreas started working a little for a couple of days. Back to normal today I expect!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks for your lovely supportive message and think my pancreas started working a little for a couple of days. Back to normal today I expect!


You're welcome NJ...hoping things are better for both of you this week.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Raining here too, so can anyone please tell me why schoolchildren these days walk to school with no coat on and presumably then have to spend the entire morning drying out, sat there doing their lessons in an uncomfortable, wet jumper  Why???!!!


It's not cool. It just isn't. OK?! (quote, my kids about ten years ago when they were at school and I was brandishing coats at the door)


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I've been there with mine too. Coats are so not cool!


----------



## Ljc

A


Northerner said:


> Raining here too, so can anyone please tell me why schoolchildren these days walk to school with no coat on and presumably then have to spend the entire morning drying out, sat there doing their lessons in an uncomfortable, wet jumper  Why???!!!


All I can say is when I was at school a blooming long time ago we must have been far more sensible


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> A
> 
> All I can say is when I was at school a blooming long time ago we must have been far more sensible


If we got wet on the way to school, we stayed cold and wet because school was cold. Nowadays, schools are like hothouses, anything wet evaporates during the first ten minutes over the school threshold.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Yes I've been there with mine too. Coats are so not cool!


In my day coats were part of 'cool' - crombies, parkas and greatcoats chiefly! At least it was practical!


----------



## Amigo

6.4 this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Raining here too, so can anyone please tell me why schoolchildren these days walk to school with no coat on and presumably then have to spend the entire morning drying out, sat there doing their lessons in an uncomfortable, wet jumper  Why???!!!


I agree.  Saw loads today in the pouring rain in just jumpers.  Is it not cool to wear a coat?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mark Parrott said:


> I agree.  Saw loads today in the pouring rain in just jumpers.  Is it not cool to wear a coat?


Looks like everyone else beat me to it.  Should keep reading first.


----------



## grainger

Afternoon all, was an 8.2 for me which rose to 9.3 in 15 mins . Feeling like cack and nursing lemsips at the min tho which I'm guessing explains it. 
Thrown a hypo into this mix this morning - I swear croissants are a nightmare to pump for! 
All good fun today


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Afternoon all, was an 8.2 for me which rose to 9.3 in 15 mins . Feeling like cack and nursing lemsips at the min tho which I'm guessing explains it.
> Thrown a hypo into this mix this morning - I swear croissants are a nightmare to pump for!
> All good fun today


Ack!  Sorry to hear this, I hope you feel better very soon and things settle down for you


----------



## AJLang

3.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Ditto

6.2 this morning and wierded out because I totally blanked when I got diagnosed...on re-reading last years diary it was early February 2016. I keep doing this.  I hope it's the impaired glucose which is what the receptionist told me who cancelled my memory test a couple of years ago when I complained about my memory. They sent me for a fasting diabetes test instead and I was okay...then!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.1 today...surprising given the day I had yesterday...reasonably happy with that


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 6.5.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2
Too true.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.8 for me. Got weighed at the IBD clinic yesterday now less than 10 stone. The wonders of exocrine insufficiency.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's a 6.6 from me today.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me this morning.


Your BGs seem higher than usual just lately, hope you are ok.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Your BGs seem higher than usual just lately, hope you are ok.


I've been unwell  Recovering, but hardly had any sleep for the past three nights  Still, at least got to hear some interesting stories on the World Service at 3am


----------



## Robin

3.1 here. Oops.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> 3.1 here. Oops.


Blimey Robin what happened there...hope you level out soon.


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Robin what happened there...hope you level out soon.


No idea! Well, part of an idea, didn't eat very much yesterday evening, decided it was time to start shedding a couple of Xmas pounds. Maybe going to have to shed a bit of Lantus as well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A pesky 11.1 here. I have to accept that I'm coming down with this horrible bug that all my little pupils have had...come on flu jab, do your job!

How are your mums doing, Amigo and NJ?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> No idea! Well, part of an idea, didn't eat very much yesterday evening, decided it was time to start shedding a couple of Xmas pounds. Maybe going to have to shed a bit of Lantus as well.


Oo er foreign territory for me Robin...no idea about Lantus...although thinking it would be useful for me to educate myself in respect of type 1...always curious about bolusing/splitting doses etc ... (oops nearly said something else then)...good luck!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.9 on waking, 9.5 by the time I walked to the office.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A pesky 11.1 here. I have to accept that I'm coming down with this horrible bug that all my little pupils have had...come on flu jab, do your job!
> 
> How are your mums doing, Amigo and NJ?


Shame Bloden...we have to face it those little darlings are the worse harbingers of bacteria/germs and nasty bugs however cute and adorable they may be!!...hope it passes you by...or passes quickly if it does!


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Shame Bloden...we have to face it those little darlings are the worse harbingers of bacteria/germs and nasty bugs however cute and adorable they may be!!...hope it passes you by...or passes quickly if it does!


Right now, I feel like it's passing thru me (too graphic?). Some of my little 'uns have been really ill - one of them was in hozzie for 4 days with a temperature of 40......he's back to his normal boisterous, shouty self now tho!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  A 5.3 for me.  I'm really happy with my waking figures recently, despite my recent food errors.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Right now, I feel like it's passing thru me (too graphic?). Some of my little 'uns have been really ill - one of them was in hozzie for 4 days with a temperature of 40......he's back to his normal boisterous, shouty self now tho!


No...not too graphic for a well seasoned Metformin user...gosh temperature of 40...right in the thick of it...de-contamination suit would be so useful right now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 12.9 on waking, 9.5 by the time I walked to the office.


Clearly the walk to the office was productive Stitch...now if you walked all the way home to souf end...who knows...hope those numbers even out soon


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Clearly the walk to the office was productive Stitch...now if you walked all the way home to souf end...who knows...hope those numbers even out soon



These are about average numbers for me. I walk to the office almost every morning, as long as its not raining, and have brekkie when get there. Back to the dr's in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> These are about average numbers for me. I walk to the office almost every morning, as long as its not raining, and have brekkie when get there. Back to the dr's in 2 1/2 weeks.


Not too long then Stitch...hope you get the right support finally...good luck.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Not too long then Stitch...hope you get the right support finally...good luck.


Fingers crossed. Its only been 17 months since diagnosis, almost 18. We shall see.


----------



## Hazel

4.8 this morning - seeing DSN on Friday.

They called me as they reckon my HbA1c of 5.9% (40) is too low

Will see what she has to say then


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.8 this morning - seeing DSN on Friday.
> 
> They called me as they reckon my HbA1c of 5.9% (40) is too low
> 
> Will see what she has to say then


If that's too low then the entire non-diabetic population are in trouble, given that I think it's bl***y good!  I suspect they want to give you the 'too many hypos' inquisition and can't believe you're achieving it through your efforts in losing weight and eating healthily


----------



## Hazel

Exactly Alan.    I have been reducing my doseage of insulin, as and when appropriate.

As I no longer drive, hypos (seldom) I can live with.

I believe that by the end of this year, I could be insulin free, but I want to be in charge of that.     It has taken a lot of work to get to this stage and I I do not want a jobsworth telling me what to do


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Fingers crossed. Its only been 17 months since diagnosis, almost 18. We shall see.


Indeed...fingers all crossed for you.


----------



## Owen

Just saying Hi, still alive, still busy. Still normal BM.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 6.2 again this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Exactly Alan.    I have been reducing my doseage of insulin, as and when appropriate.
> 
> As I no longer drive, hypos (seldom) I can live with.
> 
> I believe that by the end of this year, I could be insulin free, but I want to be in charge of that.     It has taken a lot of work to get to this stage and I I do not want a jobsworth telling me what to do



Good for you hazel...we all need to stand our ground on occasion...interesting to hear what response you get.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> 4.8 this morning - seeing DSN on Friday.
> 
> They called me as they reckon my HbA1c of 5.9% (40) is too low
> 
> Will see what she has to say then


Really?


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A pesky 11.1 here. I have to accept that I'm coming down with this horrible bug that all my little pupils have had...come on flu jab, do your job!
> 
> How are your mums doing, Amigo and NJ?


Oh No, hope you feel better soon. Thanks and Mum is ok , still no date for new valve operation.
5.2 for me today and going to make appointment for first diabetic review as feeling brave.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Oh No, hope you feel better soon. Thanks and Mum is ok , still no date for new valve operation.
> 5.2 for me today and going to make appointment for first diabetic review as feeling brave.


Good for you NJ...think I've said somewhere here before this morning...good news about your mum...although disappointing no date set yet...hopefully that will be resolved soon...good luck with your review...great numbers...can you get your HbA1c test results online before your review...that is so helpful when review comes around.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> If that's too low then the entire non-diabetic population are in trouble, given that I think it's bl***y good!  I suspect they want to give you the 'too many hypos' inquisition and can't believe you're achieving it through your efforts in losing weight and eating healthily


It's a brilliant result and seems most of us under 6 get 'told off' for being too low as they are terrified of our hypos. I hope they ask you how you have managed to get such  a good result and them pass on the information to others.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good for you NJ...think I've said somewhere here before this morning...good news about your mum...although disappointing no date set yet...hopefully that will be resolved soon...good luck with your review...great numbers...can you get your HbA1c test results online before your review...that is so helpful when review comes around.


Thanks! Yes, I will ring up and get them, I am expecting it to be the same or even a little lower so trouble ahead! I will probably be asking for support here so I am fully prepared.
 I am thinking of you and hope all goes well today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Yes, I will ring up and get them, I am expecting it to be the same or even a little lower so trouble ahead! I am thinking of you and hope all goes well today.


Thanks NJ...why are you expecting trouble...your last one at 5.5 sound great...possibly along the same lines as  Hazel?...be interesting to hear the result of  HbA1c and your review.


----------



## Owen

Hazel said:


> Exactly Alan.    I have been reducing my doseage of insulin, as and when appropriate.
> 
> As I no longer drive, hypos (seldom) I can live with.
> 
> I believe that by the end of this year, I could be insulin free, but I want to be in charge of that.     It has taken a lot of work to get to this stage and I I do not want a jobsworth telling me what to do


Its not the risk of hypo's so much than the added risk of CAD. Even though a Hypoglycaemic event does add extra stress to the cardiac and neurological system. Regular low readings and insulin combined add a risk of an MI, particularly in the wee hours. I am currently experiencing this problem, hence my reluctance to publish BM readings and create peer pressure for others to achieve too low a BM. I was on a ALS course recently where this was raised as an issue and gave me better explanation as to why too tight a control is not so good for the heart. It is like everything else, finding a good balance is the key. (Pumps do not have the same effect as MDI on the heart).


----------



## Owen

Northerner said:


> If that's too low then the entire non-diabetic population are in trouble, given that I think it's bl***y good!  I suspect they want to give you the 'too many hypos' inquisition and can't believe you're achieving it through your efforts in losing weight and eating healthily


Sorry Alan, but the entire non diabetic population have autonomic control of their metabolic systems and rarely have the risk of a hypo. 80% of mortality in diabetes is through cardiac failure. Diabetes does have co-morbidities with CAD , therefore there is a valid argument for diabetics to stop chasing extreme low BM.


----------



## Owen

Post Script, keeping your BM below 8 is more than adequate to reduce the risk of complications.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I've been unwell  Recovering, but hardly had any sleep for the past three nights  Still, at least got to hear some interesting stories on the World Service at 3am


@Northerner I'd hoped you had fully recovered now, sorry to hear it's still a work in progress. Lack of sleep ugg.


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Its not the risk of hypo's so much than the added risk of CAD. Even though a Hypoglycaemic event does add extra stress to the cardiac and neurological system. Regular low readings and insulin combined add a risk of an MI, particularly in the wee hours. I am currently experiencing this problem, hence my reluctance to publish BM readings and create peer pressure for others to achieve too low a BM. I was on a ALS course recently where this was raised as an issue and gave me better explanation as to why too tight a control is not so good for the heart. It is like everything else, finding a good balance is the key. (Pumps do not have the same effect as MDI on the heart).


I take your point @Owen. In Hazel's case though the improvement in HbA1c is coming through improvements in her overall health and control, to the extent that she is frequently having to reduce her insulin precisely to avoid hypos. So rather than aiming for low levels by risking a lot of hypos, she's aiming to reduce the likelihood of experiencing any at all when she reaches her goal of zero insulin doses  Certainly, if you achieve a low HbA1c through too many hypos then your control is not good and needs attention


----------



## New-journey

Owen said:


> Its not the risk of hypo's so much than the added risk of CAD. Even though a Hypoglycaemic event does add extra stress to the cardiac and neurological system. Regular low readings and insulin combined add a risk of an MI, particularly in the wee hours. I am currently experiencing this problem, hence my reluctance to publish BM readings and create peer pressure for others to achieve too low a BM. I was on a ALS course recently where this was raised as an issue and gave me better explanation as to why too tight a control is not so good for the heart. It is like everything else, finding a good balance is the key. (Pumps do not have the same effect as MDI on the heart).


I am not sure what this means and it sounds important. How tight is too tight and what is a good balance? What is regular low readings? Sorry so many questions but haven't heard this before.


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> 4.8 this morning - seeing DSN on Friday.
> 
> They called me as they reckon my HbA1c of 5.9% (40) is too low
> 
> Will see what she has to say then



It's crazy that they're concerned you are managing to keep within non diabetic levels Hazel. Don't they want people to succeeed? It's the meds that a need a look at, not your efforts. The weight loss has changed your diabetic profile and they need to keep up with your success. They do know you're not type 1 presumably and 40 is an excellent Hb for a type 2. I suppose in fairness, it's hypos they're concerned about with the insulin. (The other posts on this came in whilst I was typing).

I'm 6.5 this morning...rough few days. @Bloden thanks for your kind enquiry. Mum is still in hospital, she has pneumonia and pulmonary oedema. We thought we might lose her on Sunday but she's rallied a lot and I have to remain hopeful.


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Sorry Alan, but the entire non diabetic population have autonomic control of their metabolic systems and rarely have the risk of a hypo. 80% of mortality in diabetes is through cardiac failure. Diabetes does have co-morbidities with CAD , therefore there is a valid argument for diabetics to stop chasing extreme low BM.



I'm struggling with this explanation Owen to be honest. It seems to contradict a lot of what I've read. Presumably you're primarily talking about the medicated diabetic population here not non diabetics. I'm not on medication and don't suffer hypos but a lot of the medical advice would have me around 4 5 on waking and not in the 6 & 7's.
The situation would presumably be different in terms of cardiac risk for diabetics not subject to the control of medication because their 'autonomic control of their metabolic systems' is still functioning to some extent?


----------



## Hazel

Amigo - such a worry about your Mam

Sending you both much love xx


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> Post Script, keeping your BM below 8 is more than adequate to reduce the risk of complications.


So why did NICE decide that 6.5 was the relevant figure? I get really confused over what I should be doing. My GP said she thought my HbA1c at 47(6.4) was a bit high last time I saw her. (I assume she'd confused non-D levels with D targets. I didn't quibble, as at the time I was trying to get her to look at a dodgy mole at my medication review, thus breaking the sacred rule of one condition one appointment)
On 'tight' control, perhaps 'close' control would be a better term to use. I think it's better if I test, tweak, scratch my head and think about eliminating those night time lows, than be told to go to bed gaily on 7.5, wake at 6.5, assume all is hunky dory and never discover I hit 3.5 in the middle of the night, which is what my DSN would be happy with.


----------



## Owen

Amigo said:


> I'm struggling with this explanation Owen to be honest. It seems to contradict a lot of what I've read. Presumably you're primarily talking about the medicated diabetic population here not non diabetics. I'm not on medication and don't suffer hypos but a lot of the medical advice would have me around 4 5 on waking and not in the 6 & 7's.
> The situation would presumably be different in terms of cardiac risk for diabetics not subject to the control of medication because their 'autonomic control of their metabolic systems' is still functioning to some extent?


Primarily type 1 and insulin using type 2. Every time you are below 5 mmol, there is an increased demand on the heart to ensure the brain gets its hit of glucose. By using insulin we are trying stop too much glucose from clogging up the system but in doing so we are adding this pressure to the heart. Hypoglycaemia especially during the night adds even more risk to cardiac arrest. In addition to this when hypo's go below 3 mmol, there is a very real threat of irreversible brain damage or convulsions.
Diet controlled BM does not generally cause any of these problems.
Pumps are less of an issue as they cause less hypoglycaemic events.

All too often and myself included, we try to achieve normal BM through Insulin or blood sugar reducing drugs. We are diabetic, we are not normal. Unfortunately we are also supressing the delivery of glucose which is essential for homeostasis. We cannot sustain this tight a control without causing hypo's. Second to this, the average population are not at as high a risk of MI as are diabetics. So they can happily run their blood sugar lower.

There was a study involving type 1' having CGM and continuous ECG monitoring. The ones with tight control all showed arrhythmias or similar events during the night time when they were less aware of their BM and less able to correct it.

At the end of the day, people can shoot me down over this. I have personal experience of attending diabetics during the night in cardiac arrest. They do not fair well. Less than 10% of pre-hospital cardiac arrests survive and those that do often have severe cerebral impairment.

With all this said and done, I would rather sit above 5 and below 8. Less risk of cardiac arrest and also less risk of complications.

Hypoglycaemia is a severe medical emergency! Not a challenge to achieve.


----------



## Owen

New-journey said:


> I am not sure what this means and it sounds important. How tight is too tight and what is a good balance? What is regular low readings? Sorry so many questions but haven't heard this before.


I think the DVLA guidelines of five to drive are reasonably sensible. If I attend a hypo emergency, then an infusion of 10% glucose is generally used until the PT is stable above 5. I am also monitoring them on a 12 lead ECG as well as SpO2 and other vital signs until they are steady with a GCS above 8. Some of my colleagues are quite brutal about hypoglycaemia being an avoidable event.


----------



## Amigo

Owen said:


> Primarily type 1 and insulin using type 2. Every time you are below 5 mmol, there is an increased demand on the heart to ensure the brain gets its hit of glucose. By using insulin we are trying stop too much glucose from clogging up the system but in doing so we are adding this pressure to the heart. Hypoglycaemia especially during the night adds even more risk to cardiac arrest. In addition to this when hypo's go below 3 mmol, there is a very real threat of irreversible brain damage or convulsions.
> Diet controlled BM does not generally cause any of these problems.
> Pumps are less of an issue as they cause less hypoglycaemic events.
> 
> All too often and myself included, we try to achieve normal BM through Insulin or blood sugar reducing drugs. We are diabetic, we are not normal. Unfortunately we are also supressing the delivery of glucose which is essential for homeostasis. We cannot sustain this tight a control without causing hypo's. Second to this, the average population are not at as high a risk of MI as are diabetics. So they can happily run their blood sugar lower.
> 
> There was a study involving type 1' having CGM and continuous ECG monitoring. The ones with tight control all showed arrhythmias or similar events during the night time when they were less aware of their BM and less able to correct it.
> 
> At the end of the day, people can shoot me down over this. I have personal experience of attending diabetics during the night in cardiac arrest. They do not fair well. Less than 10% of pre-hospital cardiac arrests survive and those that do often have severe cerebral impairment.
> 
> With all this said and done, I would rather sit above 5 and below 8. Less risk of cardiac arrest and also less risk of complications.
> 
> Hypoglycaemia is a severe medical emergency! Not a challenge to achieve.



Thanks Owen for the full explanation, that clarifies what you were saying. Thankfully, hypoglycaemia isn't something that I personally experience but I know high b/p compounds my cardiac risk if I run too high for too long or have sudden spikes. Not being on medication, there's never been mention of similar risks from low figures but I see the medication effect is the crucial factor.


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> Primarily type 1 and insulin using type 2. Every time you are below 5 mmol, there is an increased demand on the heart to ensure the brain gets its hit of glucose. By using insulin we are trying stop too much glucose from clogging up the system but in doing so we are adding this pressure to the heart. Hypoglycaemia especially during the night adds even more risk to cardiac arrest. In addition to this when hypo's go below 3 mmol, there is a very real threat of irreversible brain damage or convulsions.
> Diet controlled BM does not generally cause any of these problems.
> Pumps are less of an issue as they cause less hypoglycaemic events.
> 
> All too often and myself included, we try to achieve normal BM through Insulin or blood sugar reducing drugs. We are diabetic, we are not normal. Unfortunately we are also supressing the delivery of glucose which is essential for homeostasis. We cannot sustain this tight a control without causing hypo's. Second to this, the average population are not at as high a risk of MI as are diabetics. So they can happily run their blood sugar lower.
> 
> There was a study involving type 1' having CGM and continuous ECG monitoring. The ones with tight control all showed arrhythmias or similar events during the night time when they were less aware of their BM and less able to correct it.
> 
> At the end of the day, people can shoot me down over this. I have personal experience of attending diabetics during the night in cardiac arrest. They do not fair well. Less than 10% of pre-hospital cardiac arrests survive and those that do often have severe cerebral impairment.
> 
> With all this said and done, I would rather sit above 5 and below 8. Less risk of cardiac arrest and also less risk of complications.
> 
> Hypoglycaemia is a severe medical emergency! Not a challenge to achieve.


I'd be interested if you could point me to any sources for research leading to these conclusions @Owen. I'm surprised I've never come across this, given the amount of stuff I have read over the past 8 years.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## khskel

Snap @Northerner 7.2 for me too. Going to get another Libre sensor on Friday as things seem a little unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Owen

Northerner said:


> I'd be interested if you could point me to any sources for research leading to these conclusions @Owen. I'm surprised I've never come across this, given the amount of stuff I have read over the past 8 years.


"early symptoms can be sweating, tremor, weakness, *tachycardia *and hypertension" (Wallymahmed 2007). Hypoglycaemia is an acute complication of diabetes that increases morbidity, mortality... (Fidler et al 2011).  Severe hypoglycaemia can lead to mental disorientation, convulsions, unconsciousness and death with blood glucose below 3mmol  starting to effect the brain (Totora and Dickenson 2011).

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3354869/

I could spend the day adding additional supporting evidence, but to be honest I will not. I have imparted some knowledge that I have discovered and it is down to individuals to choose what they want to do with it. I come here like everyone else to support or be supported. I have left Plato's cave and understand why others may be reluctant to remain.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> "early symptoms can be sweating, tremor, weakness, *tachycardia *and hypertension" (Wallymahmed 2007). Hypoglycaemia is an acute complication of diabetes that increases morbidity, mortality... (Fidler et al 2011).  Severe hypoglycaemia can lead to mental disorientation, convulsions, unconsciousness and death with blood glucose below 3mmol  starting to effect the brain (Totora and Dickenson 2011).
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3354869/
> 
> I could spend the day adding additional supporting evidence, but to be honest I will not. I have imparted some knowledge that I have discovered and it is down to individuals to choose what they want to do with it. I come here like everyone else to support or be supported. I have left Plato's cave and understand why others may be reluctant to remain.


OMG Plato's cave...wrote an essay on that years ago Owen...still haunts me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 today...nibbling before bed again...decided today will be a good day.


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> OMG Plato's cave...wrote an essay on that years ago Owen...still haunts me.


Profound isn't it


----------



## Owen

Why do I feel like a heretic?


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Profound isn't it


Profound...


Owen said:


> Why do I feel like a heretic?





Owen said:


> Why do I feel like a heretic?


Heretical...no Owen...I read your posts...interesting and informative...as for Plato's cave possibly profound...however...prefer to stick with  haunting...back in that cave now...all those lonely unquestioning figures back and forth...back and forth...great analogy.


----------



## Robin

3.5 for me this morning, despite running higher last night and going to bed on 9.1. I only just reduced Lantus last week to an all time low of 7. And the dawn phenom seems to have disappeared, I've needed less breakfast Bolus the last couple of days. I can't believe my pancreas is having a last hurrah after 10 years. The only thing I've done differently is reduced my calorie intake ( not drastically) to shed a couple of Xmas pounds, but why should that make such a huge difference?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> 3.5 for me this morning, despite running higher last night and going to bed on 9.1. I only just reduced Lantus last week to an all time low of 7. And the dawn phenom seems to have disappeared, I've needed less breakfast Bolus the last couple of days. I can't believe my pancreas is having a last hurrah after 10 years. The only thing I've done differently is reduced my calorie intake ( not drastically) to shed a couple of Xmas pounds, but why should that make such a huge difference?


Sounds like you're heading in the same direction as me @Robin! I was 4 years in when my lantus reduced to zero from a starting point of 20 units! Haven't touched a drop since!


----------



## Hazel

5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 9.1 for me. 
Got home late. 2 multigrain crackers and 1/2 slice of edam cheese. 
My bad bedtime behaviour used to be so much more interesting.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 9.1 for me.
> Got home late. 2 multigrain crackers and 1/2 slice of edam cheese.
> My bad bedtime behaviour used to be so much more interesting.


Really Sadhbh...you devil you!!


----------



## Northerner

Owen said:


> I could spend the day adding additional supporting evidence, but to be honest I will not. I have imparted some knowledge that I have discovered and it is down to individuals to choose what they want to do with it. I come here like everyone else to support or be supported. I have left Plato's cave and understand why others may be reluctant to remain.


Thanks for this @Owen. I wasn't challenging what you were saying, just wanted to read more  Whilst hypos are clearly an abnormal situation to be avoided wherever possible, I wouldn't want people, especially newly-diagnosed, to feel they were at imminent risk of a heart attack should they ever fall below 4.0 (just reminded me of the film Speed!). To be avoided whenever possible, certainly, but in reality occasionally unpreventable and unfathomable - Plato's Cave, indeed


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.5  today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here. 

Well, I think they got the flu jab wrong this year - I feel like s**t. There'll be no teaching today, just low-key crowd control and lots of writing to keep them busy, tee hee.

I hope your mum's situation improves soon, Amigo. How awful for you all.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Carolg

Think you are right blodem. Struck down with bug yesterday. Off sick yesterday and today, miserable as well. Spent yesterday cooried in asd sleeping through old episodes of Frost and the Royal
BG 13.2 this morning, but up at 0230 for pills and sandwich to wash them down. 
Have a bit of brain fog, but just had phone call about blocking nuisance phone calls. Mmm. Not so much fog, put the phone down when they asked for bank card details
Hope everybody are fine today


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Well, I think they got the flu jab wrong this year - I feel like s**t. There'll be no teaching today, just low-key crowd control and lots of writing to keep them busy, tee hee.
> 
> I hope your mum's situation improves soon, Amigo. How awful for you all.  (((Hugs)))





Carolg said:


> Think you are right blodem. Struck down with bug yesterday. Off sick yesterday and today, miserable as well. Spent yesterday cooried in asd sleeping through old episodes of Frost and the Royal
> BG 13.2 this morning, but up at 0230 for pills and sandwich to wash them down.
> Have a bit of brain fog, but just had phone call about blocking nuisance phone calls. Mmm. Not so much fog, put the phone down when they asked for bank card details
> Hope everybody are fine today


Ooh not a good start for either of you...Carol stay where you are...keep warm...Bloden at work...you are dedicated...wishing a speedy recovery for both of you


----------



## Owen

Northerner said:


> Thanks for this @Owen. I wasn't challenging what you were saying, just wanted to read more  Whilst hypos are clearly an abnormal situation to be avoided wherever possible, I wouldn't want people, especially newly-diagnosed, to feel they were at imminent risk of a heart attack should they ever fall below 4.0 (just reminded me of the film Speed!). To be avoided whenever possible, certainly, but in reality occasionally unpreventable and unfathomable - Plato's Cave, indeed


It was not my intention to present this as frightening observation. I think working outside the paradigm that low is good, does present a possible catalyst for debate. Its also the risk of silent heart attacks that is common place for diabetics. These happen without the alarming pain and many people don't realise that they have had one. I think my concern is that with a mixed group of diabetics receiving differential therapy, there is a risk of peer pressure causing people to expect unrealistic BM's. I quite often see people saying how disappointed they are at having a high reading in the 6's. This is a good BM. Below 48 HbA1c is good. 5, 6, even 7 is good. 37 HbA1c for an insulin not good. Average of 4.5 mmol not good because to achieve this you have to be regularly hitting hypo levels. Plus if you are waking at 4.5, then you are likely to have been too low for a proportion of the night. Pumping is less of an issue as these balance the insulin in a more refined way. Other hypo inducing therapies do give similar risks though. The amount of patients I attend that have no idea where their BM is at, is sadly very high. More often Hyper than Hypo but I have been to a few that are hypo and then tell me they often feel like that.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you're heading in the same direction as me @Robin! I was 4 years in when my lantus reduced to zero from a starting point of 20 units! Haven't touched a drop since!


Lightbulb moment! ( possibly) Assume if I burnt more calories during the day than I took in,( because of reduced calorie intake) my liver would help out wth extra glycogen during the day, then replenish stores during the night, similar to exercising a lot during the day. Does that make sense?
Seems like I need to lower basal at least temporarily, anyway.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh not a good start for either of you...Carol stay where you are...keep warm...Bloden at work...you are dedicated...wishing a speedy recovery for both of you


Will do. Going to have breakfast, and shower and cosy clothes. Some people will do anything to cancel overdue smear test


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 5.9 for me today even after that spoonful of sugar yesterday! Downright amazed. Can't believe I had it neither. Stupid. 

Now I'm going to have to google Plato's Cave.

So in a nutshell what do I tell my sisters? I agree on the peer pressure. I was aiming for 4s!

My sister who's been diabetic for 20 years and in denial is the only one of us that drives....so she has to be a 5.0? She's often 23. 

My other sister is a newbie, end of last year, hasn't a clue, relies on me spouting off. I told her 4 and under was too low and other sister had a go at me. Which is right then?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Woke up with 7.1, which is a tad high, but with Owen's terrifying warning, I'm just grateful I haven't dropped dead.


----------



## Carolg

Oh ditto. I don't know what plato's cave is either, but google away.. I don't have the wherewithal to do that today. It's hard when different people do different things, but I suppose that's where individuality kicks in. And we can only take responsibility for our own actions. Frustrating though it is.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. Woke up with 7.1, which is a tad high, but with Owen's terrifying warning, I'm just grateful I haven't dropped dead.


I'm this side of surviving mikey, and trying to work out max doses of paracetamol and ignoring sugar content of cold remedies. Unfortunately Heinz tomato soup is illness comfort food, so 3 guesses, BG will probably soar, and I am being extremely rude to nuisance callers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Will do. Going to have breakfast, and shower and cosy clothes. Some people will do anything to cancel overdue smear test


Carol...don't blame you...smear tests...necessary but loathe them...fortunately I am for the first time in many many year... up to date!


----------



## Owen

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. Woke up with 7.1, which is a tad high, but with Owen's terrifying warning, I'm just grateful I haven't dropped dead.


Really glad to hear it, we would all miss your presence.


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Profound...
> 
> 
> Heretical...no Owen...I read your posts...interesting and informative...as for Plato's cave possibly profound...however...prefer to stick with  haunting...back in that cave now...all those lonely unquestioning figures back and forth...back and forth...great analogy.


I just had to google Plato's cave. Is it bad that I read 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glaucon' as 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glucagon'?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh ditto. I don't know what plato's cave is either, but google away.. I don't have the wherewithal to do that today. It's hard when different people do different things, but I suppose that's where individuality kicks in. And we can only take responsibility for our own actions. Frustrating though it is.


Carol...don't google it...had to write an essay on it years ago...still traumatised by it...fire...figures carrying objects back and forth...projecting shadows...ooh...trauma returning...have to walk Harry...may need a large G & T to steady myself now...you have been warned!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I just had to google Plato's cave. Is it bad that I read 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glaucon' as 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glucagon'?


Laughing...laughing out loud now!!


----------



## Owen

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...don't google it...had to write an essay on it years ago...still traumatised by it...fire...figures carrying objects back and forth...projecting shadows...ooh...trauma returning...have to walk Harry...may need a large G & T to steady myself now...you have been warned!!


On a separate issue, is the cat dead or alive?


----------



## Robin

Owen said:


> On a separate issue, is the cat dead or alive?


Aaargh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> On a separate issue, is the cat dead or alive?


Yes Owen...Churchill the cat is still alive...managed to resist the urge to self medicate with alcohol...poses another question...is alcohol suitable for medicinal purposes...Harry the DOG who is an English bulldog often looks more dead than alive...however I have been assured that is a typical characteristic of bulldogs and they all look like that until woken for food or ablutions...as evidenced by his photo...this is his poised for his extreme walking mode


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Aaargh!


I don't remember a cat in Platos Cave...please don't tell me I missed it...and that necessitates a re-read...rather go on a forty mile hike with Bear Grylls...and eat steamed lichen.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me.

Mum is thankfully pulling through after a scary episode on Sunday. Thanks everyone for the kind support x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me.
> 
> Mum is thankfully pulling through after a scary episode on Sunday. Thanks everyone for the kind support x


Great news Amigo...so relieved for you.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> I just had to google Plato's cave. Is it bad that I read 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glaucon' as 'the dialogue between Socrates and Glucagon'?


Love it robin


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> I don't remember a cat in Platos Cave...please don't tell me I missed it...and that necessitates a re-read...rather go on a forty mile hike with Bear Grylls...and eat steamed lichen.


Owens gone off at a tangent. Think Schroedinger.


----------



## Carolg

Owen said:


> On a separate issue, is the cat dead or alive?


Missed a bit???what cat?


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Yes Owen...Churchill the cat is still alive...managed to resist the urge to self medicate with alcohol...poses another question...is alcohol suitable for medicinal purposes...Harry the DOG who is an English bulldog often looks more dead than alive...however I have been assured that is a typical characteristic of bulldogs and they all look like that until woken for food or ablutions...as evidenced by his photo...this is his poised for his extreme walking mode


That's almost me on a good day, but I cut out the exercise regime


----------



## mikeyB

Pluto's cave is a philosophical issue, as Bubbsie knows to her cost. Schrödinger's cat is a quantum physics thought experiment. Don't confuse the two, you'll get a headache.

Is this topic drift?


----------



## Owen

Robin said:


> Owens gone off at a tangent. Think Schroedinger.


Oh the duality of existence or not.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me.
> 
> Mum is thankfully pulling through after a scary episode on Sunday. Thanks everyone for the kind support x


Glad to hear this amigo.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Pluto's cave is a philosophical issue, as Bubbsie knows to her cost. Schrödinger's cat is a quantum physics thought experiment. Don't confuse the two, you'll get a headache.
> 
> Is this topic drift?


Glad I am not up for these debates. Think I will go and read Terry Pratchetts "Witches" my son likens my friend and myself to granny weatherwax and nanny ogg  Gives me a good giggle trying to work out which of us is which! (Or witch) !!As intellectual as I am going for today. Look out bed, here I come


----------



## Bubbsie

mikeyB said:


> Pluto's cave is a philosophical issue, as Bubbsie knows to her cost. Schrödinger's cat is a quantum physics thought experiment. Don't confuse the two, you'll get a headache.
> 
> Is this topic drift?


From memory is that the cat in the box trick?...don't like the sound of that...yes...definitely memory drift...honestly Owen pay attention please...poor Churchill had retreated to the underside of the bed now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Missed a bit???what cat?


Laughing so much Carol...


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Pluto's cave is a philosophical issue, as Bubbsie knows to her cost. Schrödinger's cat is a quantum physics thought experiment. Don't confuse the two, you'll get a headache.
> 
> Is this topic drift?


No. The other day I didn't start getting hypo symptoms til I'd tested, checked the meter and realised I was. Just glad it didn't involve a vial of cyanide.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Owens gone off at a tangent. Think Schroedinger.


That sounds like the ditsy judge on X factor.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Laughing so much Carol...


Don't make me laugh bubbsie, won't make it too the loo


----------



## Carolg

Sorry, totally lowered the tone he he he he


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Love it robin


Still laughing...dog and cat are scared and worried now...in fact both have now retreated to the underside of the bed...Churchill is not happy...bit of a squeeze with Harry who has a head the size of Piers Morgan's ego.


----------



## Carolg

Suprised he can get under the bed.!!!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> No. The other day I didn't start getting hypo symptoms til I'd tested, checked the meter and realised I was. Just glad it didn't involve a vial of cyanide.


Ergo, Schroedinger's Hypo 

 

We’re all subject to the laws of physics,
I don’t think you’d argue with that!
So it follows that our dear diabetes
Might behave just like Schroedinger’s cat!

For a cat that is sealed in a container
May be subject to quantum events – 
It will either survive and remain quite alive,
Or poof! In a flash, heaven sent!

It’s only upon observation
That we can learn of the poor moggie’s fate,
As we lift up the lid, did it die? Yes it did!
For we just fixed the true quantum state!

Likewise, with the strange quantum hypo,
That a random blood test may produce - 
From out of nowhere, the hypo is there,
For reasons bizarre and obtuse!

Then once you have glanced at the number,
All at once your defences will slip,
And reality swirls as your neurons unfurl,
And the universe loses its grip!

To restore such a quantum imbalance
Take sugar as soon as you can!
For its fine crystalline carbon structure
Is the best antidote known to Man!


----------



## Carolg

Oh, he is so cute. I used to have a similar moggie, who was born and bred in the local psychiatric hospital. Not politically correct but I think he had a bit of interbreeding problems as he was a bit funny. Name of arfur.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Suprised he can get under the bed.!!!


Not in his entirety Carol...had the op many months ago...but that's another thread...and off tangent...and lowering the tone...forgive me...just his head...in his next life convinced he is coming back as an ostrich!...ps.how far is the loo from your current location...we can always discuss mathematical equations if you feel up to it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh, he is so cute. I used to have a similar moggie, who was born and bred in the local psychiatric hospital. Not politically correct but I think he had a bit of interbreeding problems as he was a bit funny. Name of arfur.


Still laughing...neighbours are concerned...just had a text from one.


----------



## Carolg

As I am smitten with a vile bug, I will say "bug&£@ off" to your kind offer. But if you want the amount of steps, leg length etc, you can do the maths. It might keep you out of mischief


----------



## mikeyB

Love the poem Northerner. You're wasted on the likes of us

The Jake Thackeray of DUK.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Glad I am not up for these debates. Think I will go and read Terry Pratchetts "Witches" my son likens my friend and myself to granny weatherwax and nanny ogg  Gives me a good giggle trying to work out which of us is which! (Or witch) !!As intellectual as I am going for today. Look out bed, here I come


Godddddddddddddddd Carol...not familiar with that...off to doctor google now...no point in ringing GP...sure he'd say Max Meds for you (of course I mean the royal we...i.e ME)  without hesitation.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

mikeyB said:


> Pluto's cave is a philosophical issue, as Bubbsie knows to her cost. Schrödinger's cat is a quantum physics thought experiment. Don't confuse the two, you'll get a headache.
> 
> Is this topic drift?


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Godddddddddddddddd Carol...not familiar with that...off to doctor google now...no point in ringing GP...sure he'd say Max Meds for you (of course I mean the royal we...i.e ME)  without hesitation.


Och it's just the cold stuff has 300 gm paracetamol per tablet. Max dose in 24 hrs is 8. But ordinary stuff is 500 gm, so will stick to 8 of cold remedy stuff when I remember to take it. So not to confuse myself. Won't overdose if I take 8 or a mixture, but don't gasp, I won't take 8 of each cause that would be really bad


----------



## Pine Marten

Goodness me, is this the right thread? I had to check it twice - but very funny , and Northerner, I salute your poetical abilities!

Anyway...a lovely 5.2 house special today after quite a period of higher than my usual numbers, which must have been due to scoffing the leftover bits and pieces from Christmas chocs, biccies and the like. So back on track now...


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Goodness me, is this the right thread? I had to check it twice - but very funny , and Northerner, I salute your poetical abilities!
> 
> Anyway...a lovely 5.2 house special today after quite a period of higher than my usual numbers, which must have been due to scoffing the leftover bits and pieces from Christmas chocs, biccies and the like. So back on track now...


You still have left over bits & pieces from Christmas...what self control you had during those celebrations...well done on regaining your excellent numbers...never had a house special...feel under privileged...and deprived


----------



## Ljc

I have thoroughly enjoyed his thread today, am still giggling.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> That sounds like the ditsy judge on X factor.


No...you're thinking of Nicole Shirt Swinger.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed his thread today, am still giggling.


Good for you Lin...still not dressed...still not taken medication...still laughing


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh not a good start for either of you...Carol stay where you are...keep warm...Bloden at work...you are dedicated...wishing a speedy recovery for both of you


I'm not dedicated, Bubbsie, there's just no-one to cover for me - and my boss has very kindly given me the day off on my (50th) birthday next month, so I don't want to mess that up, cos I've got family coming over and a big day planned. Hope the Frost re-runs chase away your coughs n splutters, Carol!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I'm not dedicated, Bubbsie, there's just no-one to cover for me - and my boss has very kindly given me the day off on my (50th) birthday next month, so I don't want to mess that up, cos I've got family coming over and a big day planned. Hope the Frost re-runs chase away your coughs n splutters, Carol!


Gosh...teaching sounds as short staffed a out NHS Bloden...enjoy your birthday with the family...and an early happy birthday from me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Owen said:


> Really glad to hear it, we would all miss your presence.


I never got a present.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Good Lord Alan, you are up early


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good Lord Alan, you are up early


Woke at 3 am and couldn't get back to sleep so decided to get up!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 7.1 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Strictly just the scores on the doors this morning...5.6 today...must have been all that laughing yesterday.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7.3 for me this morning.
For the past week or so I've been getting slightly higher than usual waking readings, felt a little sweaty and then have developed a very slight headache (at top of nose area) about 5 mins after waking. I'm going to do some basal testing to see if I'm going too low overnight, but my question is is that if I reduce my basal, will this not increase my waking BG?
Want to try and get to the bottom of it, as my next consultant appt should be in the next month, and I want to go to him with figures and evidence, if a possibility which needs to be considered is switching to Levemir so I can split doses. Daytime is fine though, including evening levels.
Any thoughts appreciated..


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3 for me thanks to a pesky bed time hypo. Didn't split my bolus quite right.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.3 for me this morning.
> For the past week or so I've been getting slightly higher than usual waking readings, felt a little sweaty and then have developed a very slight headache (at top of nose area) about 5 mins after waking. I'm going to do some basal testing to see if I'm going too low overnight, but my question is is that if I reduce my basal, will this not increase my waking BG?
> Want to try and get to the bottom of it, as my next consultant appt should be in the next month, and I want to go to him with figures and evidence, if a possibility which needs to be considered is switching to Levemir so I can split doses. Daytime is fine though, including evening levels.
> Any thoughts appreciated..


Over my head I'm afraid GG...sure someone with the appropriate knowledge will be along shortly...just wanted to sympathise and hope very much you feel better soon.


----------



## Hazel

Hmn not impressed with 6.0 this morning


----------



## Carolg

13.1 for me. Day 3 of grotty coldy thing. Not a happy cookie. Phoning in to work, hot drink then back to sleep. Hope everyone else has a good day


----------



## Robin

5.1 here. Reduced basal again. Happened to wake at 3.30am, notorious hypo time, but was 6.8 then. 
Hope you feel better soon, Carolg.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 13.1 for me. Day 3 of grotty coldy thing. Not a happy cookie. Phoning in to work, hot drink then back to sleep. Hope everyone else has a good day


Shame Carol...right back to bed...hope the rest works and you feel better soon.


----------



## Robin

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.3 for me this morning.
> For the past week or so I've been getting slightly higher than usual waking readings, felt a little sweaty and then have developed a very slight headache (at top of nose area) about 5 mins after waking. I'm going to do some basal testing to see if I'm going too low overnight, but my question is is that if I reduce my basal, will this not increase my waking BG?


Not necessarily! ( this is diabetes were talking about, anythings possible.) sometimes you can have higher waking readings because you are low in the night and your liver makes an extra effort. I've just reduced my basal because of night time hypos and have actually had lower morning readings. Won't be the same for everyone, but if you are going low in the wee small hours, worth a try.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Hmn not impressed with 6.0 this morning


Not your usual Hazel...but not bad...sure it's just a temporary blip


----------



## Lindarose

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me thanks to a pesky bed time hypo. Didn't split my bolus quite right.


Good morning all  and may I join you this morning khskel? Rather a high one for me but I did succumb to some maltesers and cheesy balls last night after work. Don't even really like cheesy balls either  Just felt like it. 
Anyway must get back to normal again today. And doing night shift too which means resisting the work biscuit tin!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today. Not long now until my next dr's appointment. Getting annoyed with high numbers now.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7.3 for me this morning.
> For the past week or so I've been getting slightly higher than usual waking readings, felt a little sweaty and then have developed a very slight headache (at top of nose area) about 5 mins after waking. I'm going to do some basal testing to see if I'm going too low overnight, but my question is is that if I reduce my basal, will this not increase my waking BG?
> Want to try and get to the bottom of it, as my next consultant appt should be in the next month, and I want to go to him with figures and evidence, if a possibility which needs to be considered is switching to Levemir so I can split doses. Daytime is fine though, including evening levels.
> Any thoughts appreciated..


What are your bedtime readings like in comparison to the waking ones? I'd try setting the alarm for a couple of nights and doing a 3am test to see where you are at. If levels are fine during the day then I'd put off changing basal (lantus?) until I was more convinced


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Strictly just the scores on the doors this morning...5.6 today...must have been all that laughing yesterday.


Laughing is exercise? What are the official recommendations? 

Morning all. It's a 7.8 for me and a sea of snot.  Roll on the weekend...


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.3 for me today. Not long now until my next dr's appointment. Getting annoyed with high numbers now.


I'll bet you are Stitch! At least you will be all fired up not to get brushed off, it's about time you were enjoying nice in-range numbers


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hmn not impressed with 6.0 this morning


A bit higher than usual @Hazel, but a good number nonetheless - better than my 6.9!


----------



## Bloden

Good luck, Stitch. Give em hell.  How long til the appt?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.8 for me and reducing my lantus as needing no bolus or very little during the day apart from my evening meal.  What's the best ratio between the two or is that different with everyone?


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today


That's a good reading, are you feeling better now?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Northerner said:


> What are your bedtime readings like in comparison to the waking ones? I'd try setting the alarm for a couple of nights and doing a 3am test to see where you are at. If levels are fine during the day then I'd put off changing basal (lantus?) until I was more convinced


My bedtimereadings have been slightly higher - in the 7s with a couple in low 8s, when they were usually in the mid 6s. 
I take 10u Lantus at bedtime, and (according to libre when I wear one) regardless of evening reading, this brings me down to 5-5.5 within about 40mins of taking it and I stay pretty straight all night. Sod's law that I've not had a libre on for about 10 days just as this starts to happen.(mind you, don't entirely trust their readings anyway!)


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> That's a good reading, are you feeling better now?


Much improved, thank you  I've even been out for a run this morning!  And yes - it was bl***y cold!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.8 for me and reducing my lantus as needing no bolus or very little during the day apart from my evening meal.  What's the best ratio between the two or is that different with everyone?


I think it varies from person to person really. They have 'starting points' for when people are first started on insulin (I think it's something like 60% bolus and 40% basal), but then it can change quite a lot. I'm the opposite of you - I don't need basal at all, but need bolus, so I'm 100%:0%!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Good luck, Stitch. Give em hell.  How long til the appt?



Blood tests next friday, then seeing the dr on the 3rd Feb.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Laughing is exercise? What are the official recommendations?
> 
> Morning all. It's a 7.8 for me and a sea of snot.  Roll on the weekend...


Maximum dosage is as often as possible ...caution should be taken not to exceed the maximum recommendations... this could result in euphoria...a feeling of well being...and an unfounded fear or ironing (ooh we all know who that is...have you done it yet?)...sorry to hear about the snot...but thank you so much for sharing...not bad numbers considering under the weather...hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Much improved, thank you  I've even been out for a run this morning!  And yes - it was bl***y cold!


Relieved to hear you are feeling better...need to have you at full strength with all this going off at a tangent activity ...and it's *******  cold here too!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> I think it varies from person to person really. They have 'starting points' for when people are first started on insulin (I think it's something like 60% bolus and 40% basal), but then it can change quite a lot. I'm the opposite of you - I don't need basal at all, but need bolus, so I'm 100%:0%!


Thanks, so interesting and makes me think I can try to change my ratios. I still feel such a beginner and get no support or help, like many here, from my medical professionals. All they care about are lows and I rarely get them and there is nearly always a reason. Thanks for this amazing forum or I would be so isolated.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Blood tests next friday, then seeing the dr on the 3rd Feb.


Plenty of time to get those gloves ready then Stitch...job in London Monday 10:00...time for lunch or perhaps a 'pep' talk if I get out of it early?


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Plenty of time to get those gloves ready then Stitch...job in London Monday 10:00...time for lunch or perhaps a 'pep' talk if I get out of it early?


I have a meeting from 10-10.30 but free after that. PM or text me if you still have my number. Would be great to have a catch up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> I have a meeting from 10-10.30 but free after that. PM or text me if you still have my number. Would be great to have a catch up.


Will do...work at 10:30...south London...hope to be out reasonably early...yes...good to catch up...yep have number.


----------



## Amigo

A grateful 6.3 for me this chilly Thursday....Thursday already! How did that happen?


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Laughing is exercise? What are the official recommendations?
> 
> Morning all. It's a 7.8 for me and a sea of snot.  Roll on the weekend...


Oh poor you. Take care


----------



## mikeyB

Well good morning everyone. I'm feeling almost back to my normal irritating self, with a saintly 6.1, and my liver is back to normal bunging that up to 10.1 before my breakfast cappuccino had its cinnamon sprinkles on. Doesn't matter how I fiddle the Levemir, can't get rid of that dawn phenomenon. No matter, roll on pumptime in the spring


----------



## Ditto

I'm last in again...I'm trying not to come online too early otherwise the day is gone. It's gone anyway, roll on the light nights so I can get in the garden. I've no sooner got up than I'm drawing the blind!

5.9 again this morning.  After what Owen told us I'm pleased with that. I'm not aiming for 4s any more.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. An early start for me with a 6.9


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I'm last in again...I'm trying not to come online too early otherwise the day is gone. It's gone anyway, roll on the light nights so I can get in the garden. I've no sooner got up than I'm drawing the blind!
> 
> 5.9 again this morning.  After what Owen told us I'm pleased with that. I'm not aiming for 4s any more.


And @Owen is right, @Ditto, 5.9 is a perfectly good number to wake on!  Spring is on the horizon! 

6.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.6 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.6 today


Thumbs up Ljc


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...couldn't pass the salami last night without 'introducing myself' (just a couple of slices)...a surprising 5.7 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.3 for me

Off to see DSN later


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.3 for me
> 
> Off to see DSN later


Good luck @Hazel, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.3 for me
> 
> Off to see DSN later


Good luck Hazel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I'm last in again...I'm trying not to come online too early otherwise the day is gone. It's gone anyway, roll on the light nights so I can get in the garden. I've no sooner got up than I'm drawing the blind!
> 
> 5.9 again this morning.  After what Owen told us I'm pleased with that. I'm not aiming for 4s any more.


Can't wait to get back out into my garden Ditto...yes...roll on spring.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and a frosty one, good job I held off pruning the roses when I was gardening yesterday. 4.3 here, despite the latest Lantus reduction.


----------



## New-journey

5.8 for me and wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

This D is a contrary bu***r...After 10 days of higher than normal morning readings, sweating and headache I did a test at 3:05am- fine at 5.3, and this morning had a 6.0! 
I'm now shattered as it took me ages to initially get to sleep knowing I was going to be woken at 3am, and then ages to get back to sleep afterwards. Matchsticks for work today I think


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> This D is a contrary bu***r...After 10 days of higher than normal morning readings, sweating and headache I did a test at 3:05am- fine at 5.3, and this morning had a 6.0!
> I'm now shattered as it took me ages to initially get to sleep knowing I was going to be woken at 3am, and then ages to get back to sleep afterwards. Matchsticks for work today I think


Looks like the Diabetes Fairy is messing with your mind!  I'll give her a poke in the eye for you!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

That would be much appreciated Northie.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Looks like the Diabetes Fairy is messing with your mind!  I'll give her a poke in the eye for you!


Let's form a line...I've got a big, wet fish I'd like to smack her round the head with.

Morning all. 5.7 here. Sofa, here I come - with tissues, bottle of water, knitting, rug for my knees, aaah.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't pass the salami last night without 'introducing myself' (just a couple of slices)...a surprising 5.7 for me today


I would've thought salami was a safe thing to eat.  Shouldn't raise levels.


----------



## Amigo

A there you go 6.4

Hoping mum can be discharged from hospital today for her sake and mine. Please no more hospital visiting!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> A there you go 6.4
> 
> Hoping mum can be discharged from hospital today for her sake and mine. Please no more hospital visiting!


Fingers crossed for you Amigo..


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I would've thought salami was a safe thing to eat.  Shouldn't raise levels.


On those results Mark...will be passing by the salami again this evening...had thought eating so late would be a disaster...but...what would I really know...all trial and error with me still


----------



## mikeyB

Neat and tidy 4.8 for me this morning after a smooth flat line during the night according to Mr Libre. 

Back in full working order, then. Beware, world


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A there you go 6.4
> 
> Hoping mum can be discharged from hospital today for her sake and mine. Please no more hospital visiting!


Good to hear Amigo...better for you both.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> This D is a contrary bu***r...After 10 days of higher than normal morning readings, sweating and headache I did a test at 3:05am- fine at 5.3, and this morning had a 6.0!
> I'm now shattered as it took me ages to initially get to sleep knowing I was going to be woken at 3am, and then ages to get back to sleep afterwards. Matchsticks for work today I think


Think D is getting off lightly GG with just a bu***r...hope the working day goes smoothly and speedily for you...then home for some sorely needed rest


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone  and a very late 6.3. Only took BG just now after a night at work and day of grabbing a bit of sleep here and there due to dog related things! Pleased with that


----------



## Owen

Really pleased my PT I mentioned the other day convulsing for over 40 minutes is on the road to recovery, he had a brain haemorrhage. After an emergency treatment with diazepam and some skilful surgery he is on the mend. Amazing how the body can recover. I think he was lucky that it was so cold. Anyway BM still good and now feeling happy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> Really pleased my PT I mentioned the other day convulsing for over 40 minutes is on the road to recovery, he had a brain haemorrhage. After an emergency treatment with diazepam and some skilful surgery he is on the mend. Amazing how the body can recover. I think he was lucky that it was so cold. Anyway BM still good and now feeling happy.


Lucky man...must be an amazing feeling right in at the deep end...life  saving treatment...you should be happy...well done you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 7.0 before bed after slightly under-bolusing for a huge plate of sausage and mash comfort food to settle my nerves after Trump's speech


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 7.0 before bed after slightly under-bolusing for a huge plate of sausage and mash comfort food to settle my nerves after Trump's speech


I didn't have the stomach to listen Northerner...how brave of you...only heard the first line...had to switch over...hope those numbers settle down soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...bad girl again last night...salami before bed...and a surprising 5.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't have the stomach to listen Northerner...how brave of you...only heard the first line...had to switch over...hope those numbers settle down soon.


It was horrific! 



Bubbsie said:


> Morning...bad girl again last night...salami before bed...and a surprising 5.9 today.


Don't feel guilty about that salami, @Bubbsie, it's possible that it is helping your waking levels - it's often recommended to have a small protein snack before bed to help overcome Dawn Phenomenon (where you levels start to rise steeply when you wake)


----------



## Hazel

5.0 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> It was horrific!
> 
> 
> Don't feel guilty about that salami, @Bubbsie, it's possible that it is helping your waking levels - it's often recommended to have a small protein snack before bed to help overcome Dawn Phenomenon (where you levels start to rise steeply when you wake)


Experimenting with that theory Northerner...second time I've done it...not the most romantic aroma for bedtime (slight trace of garlic)...but...getting a stock in for the weekend


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> 5.0 this morning


Spot on Hazel!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's been a mixed bag this week, with my bgl fluctuations between 5.2 and 6.9 and I've been eating salad all week. The only other difference is I've had to reduce metformin to one a day till I get back home


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning
7.2 this morning.
What did Trump say?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.5 for me. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Back up slightly with a 6.6 this morning. I swear that D knows I didn't do a 3am test....


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning
> 7.2 this morning.
> What did Trump say?


AMERICA!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. I was 7.0 before bed after slightly under-bolusing for a huge plate of sausage and mash comfort food to settle my nerves after Trump's speech


Did it help? I ate nearly the whole bar of chocolate as was so distressed, and was 6.8 at bed, 6.9 at four am and 6.5 now. 
Off soon to march so will take some snacks to keep me going and will be testing loads.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Greyhound Gal said:


> Back up slightly with a 6.6 this morning. I swear that D knows I didn't do a 3am test....


Sneaky little so and so GG...D knows everything


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't have the stomach to listen Northerner...how brave of you...only heard the first line...had to switch over...hope those numbers settle down soon.


In bed. At 7 so saw nothing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.5 here after scraping along the bottom all night, despite jelly babies at 3am. Time to reduce basal again, methinks, but I keep waiting for the Diabetes Fairy to yell 'Surprise!' and send me back up to usual levels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> In bed. At 7 so saw nothing


Good move Carol...sick of hearing about Donald J's inauguration balls...you've missed nuffink!


----------



## Carolg

Slept all night, up at 7 and ear lobe really tender. Don't think I had moved much. BG 13.1 this morning but hope back of coldy/fluey thing is broken. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good move Carol...sick of hearing about Donald J's inauguration balls...you've missed nuffink!


Feel as if I've missed 3/4 of 4 days of my life. Poor liver recovering from 3 days of paracetamol. Plan to make a real meal today, must be feeling better


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Slept all night, up at 7 and ear lobe early tender. Don't think I had moved much. BG 13.1 this morning but hope back of coldy/fluey thing is broken. Have a good day everyone


Ooh Carol...fingers crossed the blasted lurgi thing has reached its peak and is heading off...nasty...keep warm...and avoid Donald J.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Feel as if I've missed 3/4 of 4 days of my life. Poor liver recovering from 3 days of paracetamol. Plan to make a real meal today, must be feeling better


Horrible time for you...good to hear feeling a mite better.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here - eh? Where did that come from? It was a relief to be back in range yesterday after a week of sky-high readings...must be the cold snap we're having.

Keep warm, folks.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. I forgot to test when I got up a couple of hours earlier. Pre brekky I'm 8.4
Am off out in a while for another CT scan


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.1 this morning.  Think i've just worked out after all this time that if I get up a bit later, my BG is slightly higher.  Still, mustn't grumble.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning all. I forgot to test when I got up a couple of hours earlier. Pre brekky I'm 8.4
> Am off out in a while for another CT scan


Hope the scan goes smoothly


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Off soon to march so will take some snacks to keep me going and will be testing loads


Hope the march goes well and there is a big turnout


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. 
Away with friends til tomorrow so got to get up and moving. So cosy in bed!


----------



## Amigo

A not quite heaven with a 6.7!

Mum happily out of hospital. Took till nearly 8pm last night for an ambulance to be available to transport her but hey ho, the care has been excellent. Some of those wonderful nurses do jobs they should be paid double for!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A not quite heaven with a 6.7!
> 
> Mum happily out of hospital. Took till nearly 8pm last night for an ambulance to be available to transport her but hey ho, the care has been excellent. Some of those wonderful nurses do jobs they should be paid double for!


Ah, so pleased she is home  When I was in hospital I was hugely impressed by all the staff, but a couple of nurses in particular, so I wrote to the Nurse Manager when I got out so their dedication didn't go unnoticed


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A not quite heaven with a 6.7!
> 
> Mum happily out of hospital. Took till nearly 8pm last night for an ambulance to be available to transport her but hey ho, the care has been excellent. Some of those wonderful nurses do jobs they should be paid double for!


Great news Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Glad to hear your mum is home Amigo and that her care was good.


----------



## mikeyB

Good news, Amigo. Hope she gets back to form now she's escaped.

I got 5.4 this morning. Looking at the night, there was a teeny drift into the red zone on the Libre, but it drifted back without any intervention. Dawn effect is still a pest, 9.4 after a couple of hours out of bed watching Saturday Kitchen. Quantum calories?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Glad your mum is out of hospital, Amigo.


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo , I'm glad your Mum is out of hospital and hope she is feeling fully better soon.


----------



## Hazel

@Amigo - sorry sweetheart I missed this.

Wishing you both well


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Morning all. I forgot to test when I got up a couple of hours earlier. Pre brekky I'm 8.4
> Am off out in a while for another CT scan


Good luck


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good luck


Thank you, I was all done and dusted long before my appointment time


----------



## Ditto

5.4 @ 6.33 am and I'd slept right through from 11.30 pm without a p break. Yay.


----------



## Owen

Long day ahead, Manning a fast response boat for a rowing event. Hopefully no-one gets a dunking this year. Sad sad day after hearing about poor Alison. No-one to correct my bad German. BM still in appropriate range, no Lantus anymore just minuscule amounts of bolus and good diet. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my word - not impressed this morning with a very scary 7.0


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. 5.7 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning, everyone. A repeat of yesterday with another 6.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Oh my word - not impressed this morning with a very scary 7.0


Hazel just a hiccup...long day yesterday...back on form tomorrow...from another 'old broad' who admires your fortitude & perseverance


----------



## Bubbsie

Slept in until almost 7am...strange day yesterday full of ups & downs...6.1 today...not disappointed with that considering.


----------



## Hazel

Bless you Bubbsie


----------



## Carolg

Glad to hear your mums home Amigo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, another very frosty one. 4.9 for me today, another basal reduction and a completely flat line on the Libre, that hardly ever happens. Won't last!


----------



## Carolg

Dark cold and dreek here this morning. 12.1 for me but after a coffee with skimmed milk


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hope the march goes well and there is a big turnout


Thanks and yes, it was amazing.


----------



## New-journey

5.6 for me and happy with that as reduced my lantus. Wishing everyone a good Sunday. Sun is shining in Somerset and planning a long walk.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me. @Amigo I hope your mum contnues to thrive out of hospital. New libre sensor going on today to get some figures for my review in Feb.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, another very frosty one. 4.9 for me today, another basal reduction and a completely flat line on the Libre, that hardly ever happens. Won't last!


Don't know the ins and outs of this, but well done


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Late start for me this morning. Calling in a 6.5.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.6 for me this morning. But our tea was made by a friend, and I've no idea how to count the carbs... it had a lot of cheese, pasta, cauliflower, and peas. And some smoked sausage. So I'm guessing 50g carbs, and the usual tea time is 30g. then blueberries and Jelly for supper! I did count them, except I don't usually have supper, so I suppose 7.6 is not a mystery. 
Dreich, yes, but it's crossed over from zero to 1C so I suppose I'll get out of bed today.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.6 for me this morning. But our tea was made by a friend, and I've no idea how to count the carbs... it had a lot of cheese, pasta, cauliflower, and peas. And some smoked sausage. So I'm guessing 50g carbs, and the usual tea time is 30g. then blueberries and Jelly for supper! I did count them, except I don't usually have supper, so I suppose 7.6 is not a mystery.
> Dreich, yes, but it's crossed over from zero to 1C so I suppose I'll get out of bed today.


Didn't know how to spell dreich. Learn something every day. Know it when you see it though lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  10.0 here. Snot-fest coming to an end with a massive cold sore developing on my schnoz...I'm gorgeous me!

Hope ev1's keeping warm and germs-free.

So glad to hear your mum's home, Amigo.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  10.0 here. Snot-fest coming to an end with a massive cold sore developing on my schnoz...I'm gorgeous me!
> 
> Hope ev1's keeping warm and germs-free.
> 
> So glad to hear your mum's home, Amigo.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better soon


Oh, I'm fine thanks, Carol...just fed up now. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Oh, I'm fine thanks, Carol...just fed up now. Hope you're feeling better.


getting there. Physical yuk gone to emotional yuk, so on the mend definitely. Hope you haven't got what I had. Take care


----------



## Northerner

Good morning. 6.9 for me after a troubled night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 5.0, now just waiting for the dawn  effect to charge me up for the exertions of the day. That is, trundling down to the shop to collect the papers. It's a hard life being retired.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  10.0 here. Snot-fest coming to an end with a massive cold sore developing on my schnoz...I'm gorgeous me!
> 
> Hope ev1's keeping warm and germs-free.
> 
> So glad to hear your mum's home, Amigo.


I always found the best thing for a cold sore...little touch of perfume...dries it up...worse thing is letting it get wet...spreads if moist...hurts like  %$£" but worked for me Bloden.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning. 6.9 for me after a troubled night's sleep


Sorry to hear that Alan...hope you have a better day...and a good nights sleep this evening...sincerely.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Didn't know how to spell dreich. Learn something every day. Know it when you see it though lol



LOL When you say it you can hear it; it's called the pharyngeal trill on the 'ch' (Can you tell I used to be a Speech & Language Pathologist??) I love language!
I suppose it's too much information... It's my version of the cholesterol LDL formula, or the HbA1c formula, or the LDL fluffy dense theory! 
You are all a patient lot.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> I always found the best thing for a cold sore...little touch of perfume...dries it up...worse thing is letting it get wet...spreads if moist...hurts like  %$£" but worked for me Bloden.



witch hazel might be a little more clean, though still hurts as much!


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> LOL When you say it you can hear it; it's called the pharyngeal trill on the 'ch' (Can you tell I used to be a Speech & Language Pathologist??) I love language!
> I suppose it's too much information... It's my version of the cholesterol LDL formula, or the HbA1c formula, or the LDL fluffy dense theory!
> You are all a patient lot.


Love it. Can you spell Paukies  properly


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> witch hazel might be a little more clean, though still hurts as much!


Not necessarily cleaner Sadhbh...perfume has an alcohol base...possibly a little less painful...okay...a lot less painful


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> LOL When you say it you can hear it; it's called the pharyngeal trill on the 'ch' (Can you tell I used to be a Speech & Language Pathologist??) I love language!
> I suppose it's too much information... It's my version of the cholesterol LDL formula, or the HbA1c formula, or the LDL fluffy dense theory!
> You are all a patient lot.


Being a 'sarf' Londoner...I am lost here Sadbhb.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Love it. Can you spell Paukies  properly



pawky is good, but it's regional I suspect, because here (Dumfries & Galloway) they would say poke -- Sanquhar being INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS** for the sanquhar pattern, usually on gloves. LOL
**Some years ago, a handful of ladies in the Rural were invited to the International Street Festival in Washington D.C. to demonstrate Sanquhar Knitting. Evidently Scotland was one of the featured countries that year. I hasten to mention I was not one of them; I am not a knitter and the evidence is that it took me six months to knit a harry potter scarf for a local charity function! HA! 

Now you tell me this one: Waird here is used to indicate the local curling pond. No one seems to know why, other that mother and grandmother always called it The Waird. It's a word throughout upper nithsdale, but I never heard it in any other part of Dumfries and Galloway, or for that matter anywhere else. Do you know?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Being a 'sarf' Londoner...I am lost here Sadbhb.



Bubsie, for you in London and anyone in Glasgow: it's the rhyming slang that confounds me! It seems to be somewhat 'foreign' to Edinburgh and all parts of eastern scotland.  
But it's fun; like a crypto-quote.


----------



## Bubbsie

Don't worry Sadhbh...no one understands me north of Watford...you are not alone.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> pawky is good, but it's regional I suspect, because here (Dumfries & Galloway) they would say poke -- Sanquhar being INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS** for the sanquhar pattern, usually on gloves. LOL
> **Some years ago, a handful of ladies in the Rural were invited to the International Street Festival in Washington D.C. to demonstrate Sanquhar Knitting. Evidently Scotland was one of the featured countries that year. I hasten to mention I was not one of them; I am not a knitter and the evidence is that it took me six months to knit a harry potter scarf for a local charity function! HA!
> 
> Now you tell me this one: Waird here is used to indicate the local curling pond. No one seems to know why, other that mother and grandmother always called it The Waird. It's a word throughout upper nithsdale, but I never heard it in any other part of Dumfries and Galloway, or for that matter anywhere else. Do you know?


Sorry can't help. Not sure if pawkie is west coast or a mix of west and east


----------



## Amigo

I've rather predictably succumbed to the lergy in the form of a chest infection which is one hell of a worry to me. Probably to be expected after a week surrounded by pneumonia and respiratory infections and me a blank page for infections to scribble on! 

So my BG has jumped to 7.7 on waking, pulse up to 110, temp strangely under 36 but b/p and oxygen sats ok. I've put myself on the emergency antibiotics the doc gives me to keep in and am hoping for the best! Bugger!


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Bubsie, for you in London and anyone in Glasgow: it's the rhyming slang that confounds me! It seems to be somewhat 'foreign' to Edinburgh and all parts of eastern scotland.
> But it's fun; like a crypto-quote.


Rhyming slang gets me as well, especially in a Scottish accent. I'm a bit of a mix as my mum was english(brummie) but could say bad words in a posh English/Scottish accent


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I've rather predictably succumbed to the lergy in the form of a chest infection which is one hell of a worry to me. Probably to be expected after a week surrounded by pneumonia and respiratory infections and me a blank page for infections to scribble on!
> 
> So my BG has jumped to 7.7 on waking, pulse up to 110, temp strangely under 36 but b/p and oxygen sats ok. I've put myself on the emergency antibiotics the doc gives me to keep in and am hoping for the best! Bugger!


Oh Amigo, sorry to hear this. Take care and look after yourself


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Oh Amigo, sorry to hear this. Take care and look after yourself



Thanks Carol, I must be honest, infections are much scarier these days.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I've rather predictably succumbed to the lergy in the form of a chest infection which is one hell of a worry to me. Probably to be expected after a week surrounded by pneumonia and respiratory infections and me a blank page for infections to scribble on!
> 
> So my BG has jumped to 7.7 on waking, pulse up to 110, temp strangely under 36 but b/p and oxygen sats ok. I've put myself on the emergency antibiotics the doc gives me to keep in and am hoping for the best! Bugger!


Blimey Amigo...sorry to hear that...look after yourself...Bugger indeed.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I've rather predictably succumbed to the lergy in the form of a chest infection which is one hell of a worry to me. Probably to be expected after a week surrounded by pneumonia and respiratory infections and me a blank page for infections to scribble on!
> 
> So my BG has jumped to 7.7 on waking, pulse up to 110, temp strangely under 36 but b/p and oxygen sats ok. I've put myself on the emergency antibiotics the doc gives me to keep in and am hoping for the best! Bugger!


Sorry to hear this @Amigo .  It's a good job yo have those emergency anti Bs.
I hope you recover quickly. Don't forget to get the anti Bs replaced.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> it's the rhyming slang that confounds me!


See if you can follow this poem I wrote about diabetes rhyming slang 


*Fancy a Ruby, me old China Plate?*

*I’m really looking forward to a nice Ruby Murray,
But I must do a Banting and Best,
For before you indulge in a hot spicy curry,
You must do a blood sugar test!

I’ll work out the size of my grandfather’s nose,
Before a peck of my old speckled hen,
For you must be precise with your insulin dose
When you inject with your insulin pen!

You can choose to be pecked in your Old Auntie Nellie,
Or perhaps in your Old Fife and Drum!
But in public it’s best to inject in your belly,
As your bum may be too much for some!

Would you Adam and Eve that a nice Britney Spears,
Or even a stiff Fine and Dandy,
Can be supped with your meal? (That’s a bottle of beer,
Or a generous helping of brandy!)

You might want to finish your Lilley and Skinner
With a treat like a big Sexton Blake –
With the lowered GI from the rest of your dinner,
There’s no reason you shouldn’t have cake!
*


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> I always found the best thing for a cold sore...little touch of perfume...dries it up...worse thing is letting it get wet...spreads if moist...hurts like  %$£" but worked for me Bloden.


It's too big for perfume  but thanks for the advice, Bubbs. I take L-Lysine and eat lots of brassica veg when I've got an outbreak...seems to work for me.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Northerner said:


> See if you can follow this poem I wrote about diabetes rhyming slang
> 
> 
> *Fancy a Ruby, me old China Plate?*
> 
> *I’m really looking forward to a nice Ruby Murray,*
> *But I must do a Banting and Best,*
> *For before you indulge in a hot spicy curry,*
> *You must do a blood sugar test!*
> 
> *I’ll work out the size of my grandfather’s nose,*
> *Before a peck of my old speckled hen,*
> *For you must be precise with your insulin dose*
> *When you inject with your insulin pen!*
> 
> *You can choose to be pecked in your Old Auntie Nellie,*
> *Or perhaps in your Old Fife and Drum!*
> *But in public it’s best to inject in your belly,*
> *As your bum may be too much for some!*
> 
> *Would you Adam and Eve that a nice Britney Spears,*
> *Or even a stiff Fine and Dandy,*
> *Can be supped with your meal? (That’s a bottle of beer,*
> *Or a generous helping of brandy!)*
> 
> *You might want to finish your Lilley and Skinner*
> *With a treat like a big Sexton Blake –*
> *With the lowered GI from the rest of your dinner,*
> *There’s no reason you shouldn’t have cake!*



Great poem! I know Me old China is mate. The rest is well written and nicely explained!


----------



## Ditto

5.8 @ 8.43 am

SadhbhFiadh how do you pronounce this?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.1.today...hoping it will stay that way  after a day working in London!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Hi
7.0 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Starting the week with a 5.5


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner , Love the poem.


----------



## Ljc

Good. morning all.
Woke up just before 3am for a Jimmy so thought I'd test , 5.0 straight back to bed and woke up just now to 
.

7.6


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. Scores on the doors are 6.5 today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 13.6 for me this morning. Feeling much better so Back to work today.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 13.6 for me this morning. Feeling much better so Back to work today.


Glad to hear you are feeling better @Carolg  Hope your day goes well


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better @Carolg  Hope your day goes well


Thanks Alan. 5 days emails n work to condense into 1. Will take my time


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning - 5.2 for me


House Special!  Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, and a dip into the red at 3.30 am. Am now down to 6 units of Lantus a day, (from 8 before Xmas), and have shifted it forward to mid pm in the hopes of avoiding the slide downwards from 11pm, but no discernible difference in overnight patterns yet....


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 13.6 for me this morning. Feeling much better so Back to work today.


Glad to hear you're feeling much better.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and im same as you GG with 6.5 today. 
Glad you're feeling better carolg.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me today. Blood tests this friday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here - phew! Back in range at last.

Sorry to hear you're back at work, Carol  but glad to hear you're better.

I hope the emergency antibiotics do the trick, Amigo.


----------



## Jonsi

Bore Da pawb ...it was a 9.6 for me this morning after a weekful of there or thereabouts in the mid 9's. Don't know why - food intake has been pretty much the same as normal. Maybe I'm gearing up for Spring?


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. Starting the week in bed with an awful chest infection that seems to be playing me music 

Fortunate it's only a 6.9 today, all the nocturnal coughing must have used up the glucose


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here - phew! Back in range at last.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're back at work, Carol  but glad to hear you're better.
> 
> I hope the emergency antibiotics do the trick, Amigo.



Thanks Bloden, I hope so

Glad you're feeling much better @Carolg


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.8 for me today, lowest waking since started testing last week.  Last week first testing day I was 14.6, so pleased to find it in single figures this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 6.1. I raised  my night Levemir last night in attempt to pull back the dawn phenomenon, and succeeded in dropping my mid night BG  to 3.1. Couple of Dextrose tabs mended that. Guess what happened to the dawn effect? Well, as I type this I'm 11.1, having eaten nothing. 

Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I woke with 6.1. I raised  my night Levemir last night in attempt to pull back the dawn phenomenon, and succeeded in dropping my mid night BG  to 3.1. Couple of Dextrose tabs mended that. Guess what happened to the dawn effect? Well, as I type this I'm 11.1, having eaten nothing.
> 
> Sometimes you just can't win.


I've just given the Diabetes Fairy a punt across the room for you Mike


----------



## Flower

Please give the DF a punt across the room for me too Northerner, she's been meddling again 

Late on parade, 7.3 today and I'm sinking under complications. My sight is really not good but before I can attempt to salvage that I'm having surgery tomorrow for carpal tunnel plus 3 trigger fingers that are stuck at unusual angles and hurt rather a lot . I feel a wreck. Sorry to be glum  but I hope at least to sort one thing out tomorrow and not feel so overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## Lindarose

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Flower. It will be the start of better things for you


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Please give the DF a punt across the room for me too Northerner, she's been meddling again
> 
> Late on parade, 7.3 today and I'm sinking under complications. My sight is really not good but before I can attempt to salvage that I'm having surgery tomorrow for carpal tunnel plus 3 trigger fingers that are stuck at unusual angles and hurt rather a lot . I feel a wreck. Sorry to be glum  but I hope at least to sort one thing out tomorrow and not feel so overwhelmed by it all.



Hope all goes well for you flower. It really shouldn't be this tough should it?  Hugs of understanding


----------



## Robin

All good wishes for tomorrow from me too, Flower. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Please give the DF a punt across the room for me too Northerner, she's been meddling again
> 
> Late on parade, 7.3 today and I'm sinking under complications. My sight is really not good but before I can attempt to salvage that I'm having surgery tomorrow for carpal tunnel plus 3 trigger fingers that are stuck at unusual angles and hurt rather a lot . I feel a wreck. Sorry to be glum  but I hope at least to sort one thing out tomorrow and not feel so overwhelmed by it all.


I managed to bounce her off three walls, will go for a fourth later 

Aw @Flower, I do hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and have one thing out of the way, at least {{{{HUGS}}}} I really hope this year is the one where all these problems get sorted successfully and you can tick them all off


----------



## Flower

Thank you all, your kind words have made me cry! 

Go for the fourth wall please Northerner, make her pay!  How on earth did she get that Christmas tree out of her behind? You didn't fall for her promises of no meddling did you?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thank you all, your kind words have made me cry!
> 
> Go for the fourth wall please Northerner, make her pay!  How on earth did she get that Christmas tree out of her behind? You didn't fall for her promises of no meddling did you?


She's still picking out the pine needles!


----------



## Carolg

Thanks for all the good wishes and hope everyone is feeling a bit better. Managed first day back so going off to bed soon


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck for tomorrow Flower. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Mark Parrott

Big hugs, Flower.  Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Flower. I Hope it all goes well today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Please give the DF a punt across the room for me too Northerner, she's been meddling again
> 
> Late on parade, 7.3 today and I'm sinking under complications. My sight is really not good but before I can attempt to salvage that I'm having surgery tomorrow for carpal tunnel plus 3 trigger fingers that are stuck at unusual angles and hurt rather a lot . I feel a wreck. Sorry to be glum  but I hope at least to sort one thing out tomorrow and not feel so overwhelmed by it all.


Flower sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly and in pain...not surprised you feel a bit glum...seems to be coming from all angles...good luck with your surgery today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghh...morning...stressful day at work yesterday...shows...6.7 this morning...a long walk...clear my head...watch those numbers coming down.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  A lovely 5.6 this chilly morning.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck today flower


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.1 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Good luck @Flower today. A more by luck than judgement 6.3 for me. Got distracted by poorly cats last night and totally lost track of where I was with my split bolus


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Thank you all, your kind words have made me cry!
> 
> Go for the fourth wall please Northerner, make her pay!  How on earth did she get that Christmas tree out of her behind? You didn't fall for her promises of no meddling did you?


Good luck today flower


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Good luck @Flower today. A more by luck than judgement 6.3 for me. Got distracted by poorly cats last night and totally lost track of where I was with my split bolus


Hope the cats are recovering khskel...lucky or not 6.3 not too bad given the circumstances.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Good luck @Flower today. A more by luck than judgement 6.3 for me. Got distracted by poorly cats last night and totally lost track of where I was with my split bolus


Hope cats are ok


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.4 for me and wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 11.5 for me, hopefully starting to go in right direction


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes and hope everyone is feeling a bit better. Managed first day back so going off to bed soon


Well done Carol...hope that sleep leaves you rested...full of energy...and ready for another days work (always a down side).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here and no dips into the red in the night, tried a handful of cashews before bed and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 6.5 for me today.
Good luck today Flower, and hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Well done Carol...hope that sleep leaves you rested...full of energy...and ready for another days work (always a down side).


Full day ahead followed by thingy at Scottish parliament at night, so will be full of zzz,s on the train home. I think canape's will translate as carbs so will try to eat before I go.sachet of porridge will fill me up I think


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Full day ahead followed by thingy at Scottish parliament at night, so will be full of zzz,s on the train home. I think canape's will translate as carbs so will try to eat before I go.sachet of porridge will fill me up I think


Ooh ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's... is that a new cocktail Carol?...oops...is that off tangent...apologies in advance


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 7.7 for me today and off to my consultants appointment this morning so please wish me luck. After the last 3 months I'll be happy with a hba1c of anything under 7.5 - its wait and see time.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I managed to bounce her off three walls, will go for a fourth later


Is there a punchbag version of the DF? A sustained beating might make us all feel better.

Morning all. 5.8 here.

Sorry to hear you're still suffering, Flower. I hope it goes well today. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. A 7.7 for me today and off to my consultants appointment this morning so please wish me luck. After the last 3 months I'll be happy with a hba1c of anything under 7.5 - its wait and see time.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Good luck grainger...routing for you...been a real tough time for you and your family...think you are doing so well...fingers crossed...let us know how you get on...


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - 5.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. A 7.7 for me today and off to my consultants appointment this morning so please wish me luck. After the last 3 months I'll be happy with a hba1c of anything under 7.5 - its wait and see time.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. No connection yesterday so a 5.8 for Monday.

After a high (for me) day yesterday I was 4.7 this morning. Quite shocked at that but I did have a very stressful day with a cat behind the washing machine...then it came out and jumped all over us all night, then the resident cat came in and discovered it sleeping in her place by Mum and fur and feathers were flying. I have a headache.


----------



## Amigo

I haven't tested yet because the physical act of getting out of bed would make me cough too much! 

Have a good day everyone especially those with appointments and challenges to overcome.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I haven't tested yet because the physical act of getting out of bed would make me cough too much!
> 
> Have a good day everyone especially those with appointments and challenges to overcome.


I hope things improve for you as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> I haven't tested yet because the physical act of getting out of bed would make me cough too much!
> 
> Have a good day everyone especially those with appointments and challenges to overcome.


Hope you feel better soon Amigo. X


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good morning. No connection yesterday so a 5.8 for Monday.
> 
> After a high (for me) day yesterday I was 4.7 this morning. Quite shocked at that but I did have a very stressful day with a cat behind the washing machine...then it came out and jumped all over us all night, then the resident cat came in and discovered it sleeping in her place by Mum and fur and feathers were flying. I have a headache.


Blimey what a stressful night Ditto...sounds like a nightmare...not surprised you have a headache...and still great numbers given the circumstances...hope today and this evening are more relaxed...and intruder cat returns to their own premises asap.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Woke up alive, so that's a good start. 5.1 score, so that's another good start. Working myself up for the excitement of the World Indoor Bowls Championship this afternoon. Finely honed  athletes battling it out, and finely aged spectators watching it.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all Just coming to after a 4am finish. Haven't made it out of bed yet but want to send hugs to Flower Amigo and Grainger and wish you all a good /better day 
BG to follow!


----------



## Lindarose

And it's a 6.5 today


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all Just coming to after a 4am finish. Haven't made it out of bed yet but want to send hugs to Flower Amigo and Grainger and wish you all a good /better day
> BG to follow!



Thanks Linda, how kind of you x

Managed a 6.9 which isn't bad in the circumstances.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's... is that a new cocktail Carol?...oops...is that off tangent...apologies in advance


Mmmm no it was not. Stayed awake and got home early, but on phone to friend for too long so still awake. Night night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Mmmm no it was not. Stayed awake and got home early, but on phone to friend for too long so still awake. Night night


Not too late Carol...hope you got some sound sleep!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no work today...but still up early! ...5.8 today...getting there


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no work today...but still up early! ...5.8 today...getting there


Good number @Bubbsie  Enjoy your day off


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . I had a lovely sleep in , only woke up a few minutes ago  and to a nice 4.9 too


----------



## Ljc

Enjoy your day off @Bubbsie , no racing around trying to get everything done you hear .
@Amigo , I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## khskel

A 5.4/5.3 for me. Went to bed on a 4.9 with a precautionary oatcake. What a strange overnight graph.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone . I had a lovely sleep in , only woke up a few minutes ago  and to a nice 4.9 too





Ljc said:


> Enjoy your day off @Bubbsie , no racing around trying to get everything done you hear .
> @Amigo , I hope you start to feel better soon.


Not really a day off Lin...nothing planned but could always get called out with little notice...great number to start your day...and a lay in...luxurious...rarely tend to sleep in nowadays...envious...enjoy your day.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning everyone and 5.4 here. Panicking and annoyed here as my three lantus pens are not working, the purple bit at the end of the pen won't push down. I have tried all three, two were reserves in the fridge. Anyone have a trick to get it working? Thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning everyone and 5.4 here. Panicking and annoyed here as my three lantus pens are not working, the purple bit at the end of the pen won't push down. I have tried all three, two were reserves in the fridge. Anyone have a trick to get it working? Thanks


Sorry NJ...can't advise on the pen...there is a real sense of urgency here...try not to panic...hopefully there will be someone along soon that can help...fingers crossed... I know it's early...but you could always try ringing your surgery...they must have an out of hours number?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Thanks Linda, how kind of you x
> 
> Managed a 6.9 which isn't bad in the circumstances.


Hope you continue to improve Amigo...and keep those numbers reducing.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning everyone and 5.4 here. Panicking and annoyed here as my three lantus pens are not working, the purple bit at the end of the pen won't push down. I have tried all three, two were reserves in the fridge. Anyone have a trick to get it working? Thanks


I'm sorry to hear this  I'm afraid I don't have a solution as I've never used disposable pens. I would get to the surgery or pharmacy to get replacements this morning - your levels shouldn't suffer too much for a few hours delay with lantus, and you can always give a little correction with fast-acting if necessary. In the longer term I would recommend getting a reusable pen  and cartridges prescribed - the Sanofi Juniorstar can deliver half units and has a fairly good reputation. In fact, geet two so you have a spare! I'd avoid the Autopen from Owen Mumford as they are a bit temperamental in my opinion. Reusable pens are more robustly made and less prone to problems - sounds like you have a bad batch if your spares have the same problem.

Hope you can get it sorted soon, don't panic!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 when I first woke, proteiny snack before bed seems to be helping (why didn't I think of it before, I've read it often enough on here. Doh!)
Had to go down and top up the CH system as the the boiler hadn't fired up, by the time I'd got back to bed I was 8.6.
Hope you can get your Lantus problem sorted quickly, N-j.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  I'm afraid I don't have a solution as I've never used disposable pens. I would get to the surgery or pharmacy to get replacements this morning - your levels shouldn't suffer too much for a few hours delay with lantus, and you can always give a little correction with fast-acting if necessary. In the longer term I would recommend getting a reusable pen  and cartridges prescribed - the Sanofi Juniorstar can deliver half units and has a fairly good reputation. In fact, geet two so you have a spare! I'd avoid the Autopen from Owen Mumford as they are a bit temperamental in my opinion. Reusable pens are more robustly made and less prone to problems - sounds like you have a bad batch if your spares have the same problem.
> 
> Hope you can get it sorted soon, don't panic!


Thanks and going to de ice my car now and drive to the medical centre. I have till 9 15 to sort this out! I have my first annual check up soon and will take a note of the pens you suggest. Just so scary and my mind is racing with what if I was in Rwanda or Romania. But all is well I am at home, I can get a replacement and in future have the disposable pens. I have a Sanofi junior star for my fast-acting so will ask for another for my lantus.  Thanks so much.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry NJ...can't advise on the pen...there is a real sense of urgency here...try not to panic...hopefully there will be someone along soon that can help...fingers crossed... I know it's early...but you could always try ringing your surgery...they must have an out of hours number?


Thanks and the phone is engaged  so on my way. Bang goes my plan for yoga first thing plus a walk before a intense day!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's a 6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Phew thank goodness for that NJ...I am so ignorant of anything connected to type 1...get that pen fixed...another day for yoga/walking...about to set off with Harry for walkies...he doesn't look keen...that makes two of us...freezing out there.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today. 
Hope you soon get pens sorted and your appt goes well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.2 here - and not an inkling as to being hypo! 

Ground frost again this morning - a rare sight here.


----------



## Manda1

Its a 4.7 from me and considering I over done it yesterday and was 9.5 after dinner .... Happy with that even if it makes no sense x


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning campers. Winter is back on track. All the ferries are on yellow alert due to high winds with 50 mph gusts. According to forecasts tomorrow will be the same, and Friday quiet. Aye right. I go for my gastroscopy over in Oban on Friday.

6.1, by the way


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning campers. Winter is back on track. All the ferries are on yellow alert due to high winds with 50 mph gusts. According to forecasts tomorrow will be the same, and Friday quiet. Aye right. I go for my gastroscopy over in Oban on Friday.
> 
> 6.1, by the way


Hope things are calmer by Friday!


----------



## Amigo

A more mid range 6.5 for me today after a night of coughing fits and starts. Feeling a little bit better in myself but a bit wiped out!

Hope you get calmer seas for Friday @mikeyB


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a house special 5.2 today, I'm pleased to say, and a good check up at the dentists earlier this morning with just a bit of a clean 

Hope the coughing stops soon, Amigo xx


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a house special 5.2 today, I'm pleased to say, and a good check up at the dentists earlier this morning with just a bit of a clean


Congrats on the HS!  Always good to have a 'no treatment' visit to the dentist!


----------



## Pine Marten

Thanks, Northerner  ...I seem to have got past the slightly higher numbers of post-Christmas etc now and have had some lovely 5s for the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Lindarose

Always good to see a HS Pine Martin  And a by at the dentist a real bonus!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Phew thank goodness for that NJ...I am so ignorant of anything connected to type 1...get that pen fixed...another day for yoga/walking...about to set off with Harry for walkies...he doesn't look keen...that makes two of us...freezing out there.


Thanks and all good now. I made sure the day got better and better and so good to bring my panic here and receive such good support. Hope you enjoyed  your walk, it was freezing!


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 5.6 @ 7.03 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and all good now. I made sure the day got better and better and so good to bring my panic here and receive such good support. Hope you enjoyed  your walk, it was freezing!


Yes great walk...feet like ice when I got home...glad its all fixed


----------



## Bubbsie

Bad sleep...6.3 today...want to go back  to bed.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Another hypo...bleurggch. I'm starting to suspect that I'll never have nice, well-behaved BGs. Every week is a tweak-fest. Trends? I should be so lucky!

Hope you had a better night, Amigo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.3 for me thanks to a 2 unit correction at 03:00. Digestion on a go slow last night . Hypo @ bedtime despite only having had 60% of my teatime bolus then wham everything hit in the early hours. Consultant appt on 16th feb. Let's see what they say.


----------



## AJLang

Khskel I feel for you looks like we had a similar night. 4.1 at 1.30 despite a six hour bolus because my food wasn't digesting, 15.5 when I woke up and gastroparesis has been feeling horrendous all night.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 for me


Another House Special!  We're going to have to start calling this number a 'Hazel'


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.3 for me thanks to a 2 unit correction at 03:00. Digestion on a go slow last night . Hypo @ bedtime despite only having had 60% of my teatime bolus then wham everything hit in the early hours. Consultant appt on 16th feb. Let's see what they say.


Sorry to hear that...pity that appointment isn't sooner khskel...hope you managed to get some rest.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Khskel I feel for you looks like we had a similar night. 4.1 at 1.30 despite a six hour bolus because my food wasn't digesting, 15.5 when I woke up and gastroparesis has been feeling horrendous all night.


Thankfully no experience of that AJ...I do feel for you and khskel...hope the day improves for you and you manage to get some relief/rest.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Creeping up but still OK at a 6.8 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning campers. Winter is back on track. All the ferries are on yellow alert due to high winds with 50 mph gusts. According to forecasts tomorrow will be the same, and Friday quiet. Aye right. I go for my gastroscopy over in Oban on Friday.
> 
> 6.1, by the way


Good luck for Friday mikey


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2. here, and no overnight dip.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Bad sleep...6.3 today...want to go back  to bed.


Oh that sucks and hope today is a gentle day, it's horrible being sleep deprived. 
A 6.8 for me which is higher than normal for me but still ok.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me today. Blood tests tomorrow morning, so will hopefully have an idea of whats going on early next week.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and it's 6.8 for me. Joining you GG and New Journey!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10 for me today. Blood tests tomorrow morning, so will hopefully have an idea of whats going on early next week.


Hope so Stitch, it's been a long wait!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.5 for me. Finally think I have my night basal right .


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...a drop from my recent run of 9.various with an 8.1 this morning.  

After hitting a 15.2 yesterday 4 hours after breakfast (2 shredded wheat) I diluted myself with lots of water and ate precious little for tea last night (scored a 9.6 before going off to teach the Cubs).


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and still coughing well but hopefully improving a bit now courtesy of penicillin


----------



## mikeyB

Pleased to hear you're  on the mend, Amigo.

Beautiful day here on Mull. Bit windy so the ferries are still on yellow alert, but it should be back to normal tomorrow for the gastroscopy. So on this lovely winter morning I scored a lovely 5.1., despite the carb excesses of a Burns night Haggis, tatties etc. No whisky, this year of course


----------



## Ditto

5.5 for me first thing. 

My sister is 4.0 before bed. What can I tell her to eat so she doesn't go too low during the night. She doesn't understand anything about this. I'm not much better! She's on Metformin and was only diagnosed before Christmas.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 5.5 for me first thing.
> 
> My sister is 4.0 before bed. What can I tell her to eat so she doesn't go too low during the night. She doesn't understand anything about this. I'm not much better! She's on Metformin and was only diagnosed before Christmas.


What sort of levels does she wake on @Ditto, and does she check at all during the day? If she's just on metformin then there shouldn't be any danger of her dropping much lower, if at all, during the night. If she'd prefer to have something, then perhaps an oatcake or similar should edge her levels up a little (I actually find Belvita biscuits are good at just raising levels a little and even live up to their claims of being 'slow-release' )

Your 5.5 is pretty much perfect!


----------



## Ditto

Oh right, I'll tell her. Daph's a night person and often stays up all night and sleeps most of the day. She doesn't measure much usually, definitely not in the morning, she's too grumpy...her and my long-time diabetic sister are incorrigible. Daph only measured last night because I was feeding her scare stories.  My other sister Deb came out quite high but not as much as the 23 last time. She was driving though and I believe you have to be at 5.0 to drive? I try and tell them everything I learn on here. Daph's going to come to the meetings with me month after next. She had cancelled but I've persuaded her. Our Deb's a lost cause. I made them watch those scary documentaries last month and Deb said it was all fuss and she'd been diabetic 20 years! I said yeah and you've had a heart attack.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  A far from happy 10.6 this morning. Will someone give the DF a good pasting for me please.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  A far from happy 10.6 this morning. Will someone give the DF a good pasting for me please.


Consider it done!   Hope things settle down as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.9 for me after an unremarkable night. One minor post tea hypo but that was a timing issue. Much better.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.3 for me this morning. 
-6 outside. Don't like either number.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Been and had my blood taken already this morning. Result should be online by Tuesday. Dr appointment next Friday.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Been and had my blood taken already this morning. Result should be online by Tuesday. Dr appointment next Friday.


Blimey, that was early! Doors don't open at my surgery until 8:30! It will certainly be interesting to see what those results say, and if they are as contradictory as last time!


----------



## Stitch147

My surgery opens at 7.00. I was the second blood test appointment at 7.05.


----------



## New-journey

5.4 and on my way to London for a few days. Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 5.4 and on my way to London for a few days. Wishing you all a wonderful day.


Have a good time in London


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It''s a clickerty click 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 for me. I've been having a few naughty nibbles lately and it shows! Must stop it. 
Hope the kick stops the DF meddling Lin!


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhhhhhhhhhh...morning...finally dragged myself to bed at 03:30...6.2 today.


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Been and had my blood taken already this morning. Result should be online by Tuesday. Dr appointment next Friday.


Early start Stitch...lets hope it points the way to some resolution for you...and you're well 'armed' for that appointment on Friday...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 5.9 for me after an unremarkable night. One minor post tea hypo but that was a timing issue. Much better.


Sounds much better khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.8 for me. I've been having a few naughty nibbles lately and it shows! Must stop it.
> Hope the kick stops the DF meddling Lin!


Same here Linda...attacked the digestive biscuits before bed this morning...felt entitled...it was 3.30am!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Haven't done a waking test for a while but thought I should after the steak & kidney suet pudding I had at my Brother's last night.  5.8 today.


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone  a 7.2 for me today.

I look like an Egyptian mummy from Scooby Doo, leg in a cast, arm bandaged in a sling, what a sight for sore eyes! Trigger finger release surgery was quite traumatic as I needed extra anaesthetic half way through and because I had a row of bent fingers it took longer by which time the arm tourniquet was agony  . They looked after me really well, thank you NHS  -again

Trying to get a test strip out of a pot and test my bg with one hand is a challenge as is not dropping cups of coffee, 2 have already hit the floor!


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning everyone  a 7.2 for me today.
> 
> I look like an Egyptian mummy from Scooby Doo, leg in a cast, arm bandaged in a sling, what a sight for sore eyes! Trigger finger release surgery was quite traumatic as I needed extra anaesthetic half way through and because I had a row of bent fingers it took longer by which time the arm tourniquet was agony  . They looked after me really well, thank you NHS  -again
> 
> Trying to get a test strip out of a pot and test my bg with one hand is a challenge as is not dropping cups of coffee, 2 have already hit the floor!


Oh Flower...it sounds like you have certainly been through it...but...your account did make me smile...Scooby Doo indeed...don't go near those revolving doors swathed in bandages! (we all know what happens)...relieved to hear you were well looked after...if only I were nearer...would be coffee intravenously...hope you recover swiftly...and the trauma of that procedure isn't long lasting...big thumbs up to the NHS for looking after you (and us)...and not too bad a number considering...look after yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Haven't done a waking test for a while but thought I should after the steak & kidney suet pudding I had at my Brother's last night.  5.8 today.


Mark Parrott...well done on the numbers...how do you get away with it...would kill for a S & K suet pudding


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning everyone  a 7.2 for me today.
> 
> I look like an Egyptian mummy from Scooby Doo, leg in a cast, arm bandaged in a sling, what a sight for sore eyes! Trigger finger release surgery was quite traumatic as I needed extra anaesthetic half way through and because I had a row of bent fingers it took longer by which time the arm tourniquet was agony  . They looked after me really well, thank you NHS  -again
> 
> Trying to get a test strip out of a pot and test my bg with one hand is a challenge as is not dropping cups of coffee, 2 have already hit the floor!


Sorry to hear the procedure was so difficult @Flower, but glad to hear you were well looked after  I hope that healing is swift and complete - did they give you a timescale?  I will attempt to test one-handed at lunchtime, in sympathy!


----------



## Robin

Belated morning all, 6.6 here too, snap, Greyhound Gal. 
Been entertaining the gasman who arrived at crack of dawn ( well, 8am) and has just pronounced the boiler terminal.
Hope things improve fast for you, Flower. I can't even imagine how to start testing one handed!


----------



## Pine Marten

Another lovely HS 5.2 today - I am a happy camper! 

Gosh, @Flower, that sounds ! All the best for a swift and painfree recovery xx


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Morning everyone  a 7.2 for me today.
> 
> I look like an Egyptian mummy from Scooby Doo, leg in a cast, arm bandaged in a sling, what a sight for sore eyes! Trigger finger release surgery was quite traumatic as I needed extra anaesthetic half way through and because I had a row of bent fingers it took longer by which time the arm tourniquet was agony  . They looked after me really well, thank you NHS  -again
> 
> Trying to get a test strip out of a pot and test my bg with one hand is a challenge as is not dropping cups of coffee, 2 have already hit the floor!



Sending very gentle hugs Flower and hoping it's all less painful soon.

I'm a 6.3 after a very naughty fish, shared chips and mushy peas for dinner last night. I blame the cold weather and feeling too ill to cook to blame. Spiked high but down within an hour.

The lure of a roaring open fire, chestiness and sore joints will ensure I don't move far from the hearth today! 
(gawd that sounds soooo OLD!). I will be out tonight though even if they have to stretcher me in!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, perishing here, 5.6 for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark Parrott...well done on the numbers...how do you get away with it...would kill for a S & K suet pudding


It did send me up to 8.2 last night.  Not disasterous, but OK as a treat.  It was huge too.  My Bruv doesn't do small portions.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It did send me up to 8.2 last night.  Not disasterous, but OK as a treat.  It was huge too.  My Bruv doesn't do small portions.


Even the thought of a suet pudding put my weight & BG up...just did an extra long walk with Harry...got it out of my system...not interested in suet pudding one iota...where exactly is your brother located?


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Flower on getting through the ordeal and fighting back with one handed testing etc! You're a star and I wish you a very speedy recovery


----------



## Flower

Thank you all very much for you kind words and gentle hugs 

Any luck with the one handed bg test Northerner? Still trying to get the lid off the pot? 

Commiserations on the boiler diagnosis Robin


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Thank you all very much for you kind words and gentle hugs
> 
> Any luck with the one handed bg test Northerner? Still trying to get the lid off the pot?
> 
> Commiserations on the boiler diagnosis Robin



It's why so many of my lids have teeth marks on them Flower (oh hell it had changed that to 'kids'. Just as well I noticed before the NSPCC came knocking!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 4.6 today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A bit better than yesterday 9.3 .
@Flower , I hope your hand heals quickly and that you've managed to test one handed. 
@Robin A terminal boiler is bad enough in summer let alone winter.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 6.9 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and it's 6.8 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me. No hypos or double figures last night. Going to ask if I can have a slower acting insulin for evening meal. @Flower managed a one handed test . Bodging was tricky. Had to use my mouth to hold the bodger. Speedy recovery. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Even the thought of a suet pudding put my weight & BG up...just did an extra long walk with Harry...got it out of my system...not interested in suet pudding one iota...where exactly is your brother located?


Not far from you, actually.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> A terminal boiler is bad enough in summer let alone winter.


Luckily it's still limping along for the moment, provided I remember to keep topping up the system, so we won't freeze immediately!
5.9 this wet and dismal morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Slept in...luxury...6 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - 4.6 today


Again!  Time to reduce the lantus again @Hazel?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. 9.8 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me after a 7.2 at bedtime so staying steady overnight.

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Amigo

Hope it's all a lot easier this morning @Flower. I thought of you as I tried to get some paracetamol out of a card this morning and my fingers couldn't hold them.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 4.3 today 

Well done on the one hand test khskel  thanks for the solidarity! Amigo those blister pack tablets are a step too far, I have taken to stabbing them with scissors. It's a whole new world of challenges. 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, on this sad day hearing about the death of John Hurt ....but a nice 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Another 5.8 for me today.  Wore my new Aldi activity tracker in bed last night to monitor my sleep patterns.  Very interesting.  I thought I had a reasonable night's sleep, but according to the tracker, it was 41.2% deep sleep, 50.7% light sleep & 8.1% awake.  Thought I only woke up twice, but tracker says I woke up 9 times!


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Another 5.8 for me today.  Wore my new Aldi activity tracker in bed last night to monitor my sleep patterns.  Very interesting.  I thought I had a reasonable night's sleep, but according to the tracker, it was 41.2% deep sleep, 50.7% light sleep & 8.1% awake.  Thought I only woke up twice, but tracker says I woke up 9 times!


Possibly not 100% accurate?   My somewhat expensive Garmin running watch has a wrist-based heart rate monitor and the results from it are ver dodgy, so it's hard to trust it really. I suppose after you have worn it for a while you'll get a feeling for whether it's just making things up or a close reflection of reality


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Possibly not 100% accurate?   My somewhat expensive Garmin running watch has a wrist-based heart rate monitor and the results from it are ver dodgy, so it's hard to trust it really. I suppose after you have worn it for a while you'll get a feeling for whether it's just making things up or a close reflection of reality


A bit like the Libre then! Useful but not 100% on the ball


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> A bit like the Libre then! Useful but not 100% on the ball


Yes, if I get round to getting one I think I'll have fairly realistic expectations of it


----------



## mikeyB

My Libre is my friend. Each to his own, as they say. Anyway, bit knackered today after yesterday's exertions, woke in the night with a LO, and woke this morning (just about morning) with 7.2. Today is just slobbiing around watching football, so back to normal.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My Libre is my friend. Each to his own, as they say. Anyway, bit knackered today after yesterday's exertions, woke in the night with a LO, and woke this morning (just about morning) with 7.2. Today is just slobbiing around watching football, so back to normal.



Glad it went well yesterday Mike.


----------



## grainger

4.2 for me today which dropped to 3.8 before breakfast - hmmm... any the mysteries continue!


----------



## khskel

mikeyB said:


> My Libre is my friend. Each to his own, as they say. Anyway, bit knackered today after yesterday's exertions, woke in the night with a LO, and woke this morning (just about morning) with 7.2. Today is just slobbiing around watching football, so back to normal.


Don't get me wrong , I think the libre is great. You just have to be aware that sometimes it goes its own way.


----------



## Ditto

I'm in a right grumpy mood because weight is stet or went up a bit and my tum was going under 49 and is only just on 49. Cheesed off. I'm eating too much though, I'm terribly greedy. Having a funny body day. I couldn't get so much as a prick of blood to do my measuring. Really weird. Had to prick myself numerous times first thing so later when I cut myself on the tuna tin I quick got a strip and measured. Never look a gift horse in the mouth I say. 

5.9 @ 10.29 am thought I was never gonna get any blood out!


----------



## Lindarose

I have times when I don't think there's blood on my veins either Ditto! But that's a pretty good reading when you did get it!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I'm in a right grumpy mood because weight is stet or went up a bit and my tum was going under 49 and is only just on 49. Cheesed off. I'm eating too much though, I'm terribly greedy. Having a funny body day. I couldn't get so much as a prick of blood to do my measuring. Really weird. Had to prick myself numerous times first thing so later when I cut myself on the tuna tin I quick got a strip and measured. Never look a gift horse in the mouth I say.
> 
> 5.9 @ 10.29 am thought I was never gonna get any blood out!



I can't think of anyone who is harder on themselves Ditto. You're levels are superb and your food diary suggests that if you are eating too much, it's of the right kind of low carb food (unless there's some things you're not telling us! )

Weight can fluctuate due to fluid retention etc...just judge it once a week or you'll drive yourself nuts! 

Ease up on yourself girl, you're losing perspective!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, proper venous blood, too. Every cloud...


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've put on a tiny bit of weight recently.  Think the suet pudding was to blame.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today.


----------



## Manda1

And its a 5.8 for me today. Good morning to all


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone 7.7 today .


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.4 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 7.1 for me thnks to a misjudged takeaway.


----------



## AJLang

7.4 after having Glucojuice at 4.30am for a 4.0


----------



## Greyhound Gal

7's are popular today. I'll join you all if I may with a 7.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here,


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 10.1 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 7.8 for me. Happy Sunday all


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and joining Bubbsie with a 6.5 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and joining Bubbsie with a 6.5 today.


You're welcome Linda.


----------



## Hazel

A not too shabby 5.4 - which considering I had to treat a hypo of 2.8 around 2am


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 which is just punishment for too much bread yesterday!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.1, oops don't go back to sleep when your blood sugar is low


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> A not too shabby 5.4 - which considering I had to treat a hypo of 2.8 around 2am



Well done Hazel with that hypo correction. Masterly, if I may say so. Or is that Mistressly? I never know where I am with this PC stuff.

I went to bed with 6.1, woke up with 6.2. Dawn effect lifted that to 9.1. Yawn


----------



## Ditto

No measuring for me today, my pricker must have gone blunt.  I've not had it going five minutes...had the other ages. Wonder if they have them in Boot's and how much or maybe they have them on ebay if I find out what it is I'm buying. I hate being new at stuff. 

I don't like not measuring, it keeps you accountable. 

Hazel why did you go so low? I hold you up as my role model. Why do people have hypos willynilly?  And how come you knew at that time of the morning!?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning... woke up at 4am...too early...5.8 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.6 Ain't it  just typical , my Libre arrives today so my BG decides to be good this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today.


Snap!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.9 for me.


----------



## Manda1

Morning people up and getting ready for work this morning . it's a 5.7 for me today


----------



## khskel

A letting the side down 7.7. Digestion suddenly speeded up last night. End result midnight hypo. You've got to laugh at this D lark.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> A letting the side down 7.7. Digestion suddenly speeded up last night. End result midnight hypo. You've got to laugh at this D lark.


Or scream khskel...hope tomorrow is a better start.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.6 Ain't it  just typical , my Libre arrives today so my BG decides to be good this morning


Don't worry, the sneaky Libre will catch it out sooner or later!
4.1 here. A bit on the low side but I didn't dip in the middle of the night for once.


----------



## Jonsi

bore da pawb ...a familiar 9.5 for me this morning. Managed to get a 17.5 before bed on Saturday night after having just two Thornton's chocolates! that'll teach me. Obviously my meds aren't helping control my BG levels as well as they could as I'm really not caning it food-wise. Back to Nursie and back on the merry-go-round.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 7.2 today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10 for me today. Had a terrible night after developing a migraine. First and hopefully last one. Had a headache most of the weekend and last night after having a bath my head and back of the neck felt like it was in a vice. Bloods were 11.2 at the time. Still a bit headachey this morning but in work as I have an important meeting.


----------



## Lindarose

That sounds awful Stitch. Hope you soon feel much better xx


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> That sounds awful Stitch. Hope you soon feel much better xx


Thanks Linda. Felt so rough last night. Felt sick every time I moved. Ended up laying in bed but still wouldn't ease. OH made me take some tablets in the end which helped me get to sleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10 for me today. Had a terrible night after developing a migraine. First and hopefully last one. Had a headache most of the weekend and last night after having a bath my head and back of the neck felt like it was in a vice. Bloods were 11.2 at the time. Still a bit headachey this morning but in work as I have an important meeting.


Hope you feel better soon Stitch...and get away from work early.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.4 here.

Hope you're feeling better today, Stitch.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10 for me today. Had a terrible night after developing a migraine. First and hopefully last one. Had a headache most of the weekend and last night after having a bath my head and back of the neck felt like it was in a vice. Bloods were 11.2 at the time. Still a bit headachey this morning but in work as I have an important meeting.


Hope you feel better soon. Horrid things Migraines.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.9 today


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 10 for me today. Had a terrible night after developing a migraine. First and hopefully last one. Had a headache most of the weekend and last night after having a bath my head and back of the neck felt like it was in a vice. Bloods were 11.2 at the time. Still a bit headachey this morning but in work as I have an important meeting.



Hope you're feeling much better today Stitch. Migraines are absolute hell!

A 7.1 for me but I did test after a couple of mouthfuls of food (forgot to test). I'm afraid this terrible sciatic pain is frying my brain!


----------



## Ditto

I don't like not measuring.  I went into Boot's in Manchester but they didn't have any lancets and said they were expensive anyway and to ask for a prescription. It's my sisters monitor, she's been diabetic years but hasn't got a repeat prescription in place for this. She gets strips but must have used the same lancet for ages...mind you, she never measures, is in denial. I'm gonna have to chivvy her to the docs to get some!

eta
Just looked on ebay, they're not _that_ expensive. Shall order some tootsweet.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 4.5 from me


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning peeps - 4.5 from me


Onwards and downwards @Hazel!  Love the new picture and your lovely smile, brightened my morning


----------



## Hazel

Thank you Alan, taken at the Leeds meet in November.     I have a photo of me aged 6, without glasses, but so similar.

Still can't believe I am 62, when did that happen.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...couldn't resist some digestive biscuits just before bed last night...ate a couple...still got a 6 today...happy with that.


----------



## khskel

A sneezy 7.6 for me. A lovely flat line overnight, just need to try and sort the evenings out. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> A sneezy 7.6 for me. A lovely flat line overnight, just need to try and sort the evenings out. Have a good day everyone.


Hope the sneezes subside - I've been similar lately so I'm blaming that for my higher than usual levels. How are you getting on with the insulin these days?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 on the Libre when I hauled myself out of bed to repressurise the ailing boiler to get it to fire up, 5.9 by the time I'd got back to bed while the house warms up.


----------



## New-journey

5.2 for me today and still laughing after my visit to the nurse for my first year diabetic tests yesterday. She asked me did I take insulin, said I should up my veg to five portions, (I said I have more than ten), asked me three times how much I drink as she didn't believe me when I said never. Gave me a lecture on exercise and asked if I had lost weight, ( happily I have put on weight). I am wondering if she had the wrong notes. Bizarre.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't resist some digestive biscuits just before bed last night...ate a couple...still got a 6 today...happy with that.


Great result. Oh now I want one! I am coming round for a late night snack, all I had last night was peanut butter and raw cocoa. Not the same.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.2 for me today and still laughing after my visit to the nurse for my first year diabetic tests yesterday. She asked me did I take insulin, said I should up my veg to five portions, (I said I have more than ten), asked me three times how much I drink as she didn't believe me when I said never. Gave me a lecture on exercise and asked if I had lost weight, ( happily I have put on weight). I am wondering if she had the wrong notes. Bizarre.


How disappointing but not surprising NJ...probably had the right notes...but not much help if she hadn't read them...much more likely!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great result. Oh now I want one! I am coming round for a late night snack, all I had last night was peanut butter and raw cocoa. Not the same.


Sorry NJ...feel guilty now...and now you mentioned it...want another one (possibly two)...will resist...raw cocoa...how was it?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2, today after a carb free dinner!!!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry NJ...feel guilty now...and now you mentioned it...want another one (possibly two)...will resist...raw cocoa...how was it?


Well done for resisting! I have been known to make lots of odd potions late at night when the need for comfort food is at its peak! It was ok actually, made the peanut butter delicious.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.3 (or 3.8 libre) for me today.


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> 5.2 for me today and still laughing after my visit to the nurse for my first year diabetic tests yesterday. She asked me did I take insulin, said I should up my veg to five portions, (I said I have more than ten), asked me three times how much I drink as she didn't believe me when I said never. Gave me a lecture on exercise and asked if I had lost weight, ( happily I have put on weight). I am wondering if she had the wrong notes. Bizarre.


You have to laugh (or you'd cry)! Sounds like a case of sillytartitis.

Morning all. Watch out, folks, DP's on the prowl - 10.5 here.


----------



## Manda1

Its a 4.8 for me this morning x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.1. This is a shout out for my control, return to base immediately you are urgently required.


----------



## Lindarose

A rather late good morning   7.2 again today. Readings been a bit higher than my normal lately. Had to take cat to vets for removal of growth this morning so maybe the stress of that? Or maybe it's just me!


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Hope the sneezes subside - I've been similar lately so I'm blaming that for my higher than usual levels. How are you getting on with the insulin these days?


Still basal free and with the flatness of my overnight graphs I would say still not required.


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> A rather late good morning   7.2 again today. Readings been a bit higher than my normal lately. Had to take cat to vets for removal of growth this morning so maybe the stress of that? Or maybe it's just me!


Hope your cat is ok Linda, hate having to take mine to the vet for anything. Gorgeous cat by the way (im assuming its the one as your avatar pic)


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Stitch. Yes that's fluffy. She is a beautiful girl. Very gentle and loving. A worrying time but hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## Ditto

Error. Agh I hate wasting strips. Could only get a pin prick. This is terrible. Will go to Boot's in Sale today, see if they sell lancets there.  Otherwise it's gonna be ebay. My other one lasted ages, I'm sure this one was blunt to start with. 

eta
Went to Boot's and a very helpful young man found me some inexpensive (approx. fiver) lancets but I still can't get any blood out. Not measured for days. Is the 'pricker' broken or has my blood seized up. Pin pricks are no good, I just get an error message.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> 5.2 for me today and still laughing after my visit to the nurse for my first year diabetic tests yesterday. She asked me did I take insulin, said I should up my veg to five portions, (I said I have more than ten), asked me three times how much I drink as she didn't believe me when I said never. Gave me a lecture on exercise and asked if I had lost weight, ( happily I have put on weight). I am wondering if she had the wrong notes. Bizarre.


The mind boggles, I'm wondering if she is on the same planet


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Error. Agh I hate wasting strips. Could only get a pin prick. This is terrible. Will go to Boot's in Sale today, see if they sell lancets there.  Otherwise it's gonna be ebay. My other one lasted ages, I'm sure this one was blunt to start with.
> 
> eta
> Went to Boot's and a very helpful young man found me some inexpensive (approx. fiver) lancets but I still can't get any blood out. Not measured for days. Is the 'pricker' broken or has my blood seized up. Pin pricks are no good, I just get an error message.


@Ditto , What setting have you got your lancing devise set to, it might need a higher setting.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Woke up with that wobbly feeling  to find 3.3 . I'm fine


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Woke up with that wobbly feeling  to find 3.3 . I'm fine


Good morning Lin, might you need an insulin adjustment? Hope your levels are good now  

6.2 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.7 yesterday, 8.4 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.9 today...higher than I would like...however...explanation...more digestives before bed last night...so I'm okay with that...remainder of digestives dispatched to the rubbish bin.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It's a mega snotty 7.1 for me. Was going to do a morning basal test but don't think it would be valid with a nose full of gunge. Haematologist this morning to check on my errant bone marrow. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. It's a mega snotty 7.1 for me. Was going to do a morning basal test but don't think it would be valid with a nose full of gunge. Haematologist this morning to check on my errant bone marrow. Have a good day all.


Oh dear khskel...relate to the 'snot' issue...hope it clears soon...good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 8.7 yesterday, 8.4 today.


Its coming down Sadhbh.


----------



## Manda1

Its a 4.9 from me x


----------



## Bloden

I'm with you on the snotty step, Khskel. Just can't seem to shift the remnants of this cold.

Morning good people. 6.6 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all my snotty friends! And non-snotty too  Its a 7.0 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.7 vs 2.3 today. Yet another call to Abbot this morning methinks. That's 3 out of 4 that have not given anywhere nearer blood readings


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Perhaps I didn't need quite as big a bedtime snack.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning Lin, might you need an insulin adjustment? Hope your levels are good now
> 
> 6.2 for me today


I think you may well be right.  They are behaving now 
It's good to see your Waking BGs are getting back to normal.


----------



## Carolg

Not really happy. 16.6 this morning but that was last nights meal. Got go appointment yesterday and have sciatica so grrr, exercises and cocodamol. Here's hoping I will start to feel more human and less AGED. Hope everyone else is looking at a good day.also got a letter about a study for type 2's and heart dises


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 9.4 for me but after Chinese and booze last night I'm happy its single figures! Off for a swim now - have a great day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 for me today. I have my retinopathy screening at 4pm. Hope I can do it without the drops again like last year!


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Morning all. It's a mega snotty 7.1 for me. Was going to do a morning basal test but don't think it would be valid with a nose full of gunge. Haematologist this morning to check on my errant bone marrow. Have a good day all.



Hope it goes well Khskel. You may find a cold affects your blood results a bit. The white cells and lymphocytes come out to play more when there's a virus around.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.7 for me today. I have my retinopathy screening at 4pm. Hope I can do it without the drops again like last year!


Hope so Stitch! I hate those drops! I will definitely have them at my hospital appointment tomorrow, they've always used them on me


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. It's a mega snotty 7.1 for me. Was going to do a morning basal test but don't think it would be valid with a nose full of gunge. Haematologist this morning to check on my errant bone marrow. Have a good day all.


Hope all goes well and your nasal membranes stop overproducing soon!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Just waiting for the latest weather  to happen. 40mph winds gusting to 70-80 according to the Beeb weather app. Every day of cancelled ferries is somebody's cancelled operation. Next weeks weather looks like the apocalypse. 

By the way, BG 6.6, the remains of a hypo correction earlier.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy peeps

4.9 from me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  an annoying 10.1 after a 2.2 last night. My cgm graph line is like the Himalayas at the moment and not the foot hills! I hope my hand isn't doing anything awful under the bandages, it feels really sore but not itchy. Hhmm, time to put my Sherlock deerstalker on and track down my control......tbc

I hope your appointment goes well khskel and your retina screening too Stitch


----------



## AJLang

3.5 and I didn't realise. I felt really confused when the alarm clock went off (which is unlike me). If it wasn't for the alarm clock I would have slept through. Didn't know I was hypo until I tested but according to the Libre I'd been hypo for two hours. It rather scared me.


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> @Ditto , What setting have you got your lancing devise set to, it might need a higher setting.


Good grief, I tried it this morning and it worked! I don't think it's the pricker, I think it's me.  Could this be true? Could my blood be so sluggish that it refused to come out? I have it on the highest setting. 

6.4 @ 7.18am. High-ish for me I think and not surprised. I've been so freaked out not being able to measure that I've been comfort eating which really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ditto

AJLang said:


> 3.5 and I didn't realise. I felt really confused when the alarm clock went off (which is unlike me). If it wasn't for the alarm clock I would have slept through. Didn't know I was hypo until I tested but according to the Libre I'd been hypo for two hours. It rather scared me.


That is scary, but how the heck are you supposed to know?


----------



## AJLang

Ditto said:


> That is scary, but how the heck are you supposed to know?


Thanks Ditto. I usually get good hypo warning signs as soon as I'm 4.1 or lower. One of my biggest fears is losing my hypo warning signs. I will need to run my Bg levels a little higher for the next few days to try to get the hypo signs back.


----------



## khskel

AJLang said:


> 3.5 and I didn't realise. I felt really confused when the alarm clock went off (which is unlike me). If it wasn't for the alarm clock I would have slept through. Didn't know I was hypo until I tested but according to the Libre I'd been hypo for two hours. It rather scared me.


A proper hypo or a libre hypo?


----------



## AJLang

Proper hypo. 3.5 on my meter and 2.5 on the Libre.


----------



## mikeyB

My consultant told me that although I always wake if I'm hypo, it's unlikely that I would during R.E.M. sleep. I didn't know that. Maybe that's what happened with you, AJ, not that you've lost hypo awareness. As my consultant is one of the top guys in the West of Scotland, I value his opinion.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Mike. But I think quite worrying that we may not wake from a hypo during REM sleep.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Not really happy. 16.6 this morning but that was last nights meal. Got go appointment yesterday and have sciatica so grrr, exercises and cocodamol. Here's hoping I will start to feel more human and less AGED. Hope everyone else is looking at a good day.also got a letter about a study for type 2's and heart dises



Ok, Carolg, I've been waiting to ask this question: does pain impact blood glucose?


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Ok, Carolg, I've been waiting to ask this question: does pain impact blood glucose?


Hi. It's my experience that it can.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  8.3. Today. 
I must remember to put my libre on today.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Not really happy. 16.6 this morning but that was last nights meal. Got go appointment yesterday and have sciatica so grrr, exercises and cocodamol. Here's hoping I will start to feel more human and less AGED. Hope everyone else is looking at a good day.also got a letter about a study for type 2's and heart dises


@Carolg Sorry to hear you have Sciatica   I hope clears up quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Not really happy. 16.6 this morning but that was last nights meal. Got go appointment yesterday and have sciatica so grrr, exercises and cocodamol. Here's hoping I will start to feel more human and less AGED. Hope everyone else is looking at a good day.also got a letter about a study for type 2's and heart dises


Carol...feel for you...hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 today...amazed since I tucked into some shortbread last night before bed...falling off the wagon...second night in a row been in the biscuit jar...need an intervention!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. Coming down again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.3 this morning. Coming down again.


Yep it certainly is Sadhbh...keep it up ( I mean down of course...well...you know what I mean).


----------



## wiseowl

Good morning 5am reading was 5.6


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Didn't feel at all hungry last night so skipped tea. Impromptu basal test shows remarkably level figures. Went to bed 5.8 and 5.7 this morning and in the 5s all night. Have a good day everyone. Oh, haematology appt was a waste of time due to hospital network being down.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 5.9 @ 6.00am


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Proper hypo. 3.5 on my meter and 2.5 on the Libre.


Snap! I was "saved by the bell" too (my alarm clock, that is). I can't seem to get my basal right at the mo - if I get a straight line all night, it's lacking during the day; if it's perfect all day, I go hypo overnight. Tresiba is looking very inviting right now!

Morning all. 3.2 here.

Sorry to hear the appt was a no-go, Khskel.

Batten down the hatches, 10 metre waves on the way!


----------



## Carolg

Fed up feeling U.K. Bg13.6 even though had nothing since a few sips of coffee at 3pm yesterday. Had a funny wretchy thing going on, maybe cocodamol.think I need rubbed out and drawn back in again. Hope everyone else is better than me. Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Fed up feeling U.K. Bg13.6 even though had nothing since a few sips of coffee at 3pm yesterday. Had a funny wretchy thing going on, maybe cocodamol.think I need rubbed out and drawn back in again. Hope everyone else is better than me. Have a good day


Aw, sorry to hear this, Carolg.  Should you eat more often, is that part of the problem? Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.7 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all 9.8 for me today. Dr's tomorrow morning, looking forward to the battle ahead!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.8 today. 
Hope you feel better soon Carolg. Could well be the cocodamol on an empty stomach making you feel sick. Would like to suggest a piece of toast but depends whether carbs allow. I find toast is very good for nausea.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.7 for me which I'll take after a long night of hubby being sick followed by josh getting up at 5! Tired.com. Hoping a run will wake me up in a bit


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, a tad high, but I had a completely flat line all night which is unheard of. Must have been the slow release tuna and cannellini beans yesterday evening. (Now rocketed up to 10.1 while waiting for my novorapid to kick in, so haven't conquered the DP yet!)


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - a woozy 3.9 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 here today.

I hope you start to feel better soon Carolg


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Oh dear - a woozy 3.9 today





Carolg said:


> Fed up feeling U.K. Bg13.6 even though had nothing since a few sips of coffee at 3pm yesterday. Had a funny wretchy thing going on, maybe cocodamol.think I need rubbed out and drawn back in again. Hope everyone else is better than me. Have a good day


Ladies...sorry to hear this...Carol make sure you drink plenty of water...especially if being sick...horrible...but even worse when have a completely  empty stomach...nothing like dry wretching...hope it eases off soon...Hazel...could it have been yesterday...rest up...phone GP?...look after yourself.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me after a rotten night. Carol I feel so sorry for you because I've also got excruciating sciatica. I'm using a TENS machine which I sent for this week and it's helping a bit. I can't function with the strong painkillers. 

Hazel, hope you are ok after yesterday x


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all 9.8 for me today. Dr's tomorrow morning, looking forward to the battle ahead!


Good luck Stitch...take no prisoners!


----------



## Carolg

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.8 today.
> Hope you feel better soon Carolg. Could well be the cocodamol on an empty stomach making you feel sick. Would like to suggest a piece of toast but depends whether carbs allow. I find toast is very good for nausea.


Had meds at lunch time and it was around 4 that I got yuckie. Didn't have anything of anything after that. Been ok today but no cocodamol. Would rather have sore bum for a while. Thanks everyone for kind thoughts


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me after a rotten night. Carol I feel so sorry for you because I've also got excruciating sciatica. I'm using a TENS machine which I sent for this week and it's helping a bit. I can't function with the strong painkillers.
> 
> Hazel, hope you are ok after yesterday x


Sciatica aparantly just starting, but lucky for me amigo, I'm getting it in waves of big bursts then residual pain. Sorry you have it really bad


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Oh dear - a woozy 3.9 today


Take care hazel


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Aw, sorry to hear this, Carolg.  Should you eat more often, is that part of the problem? Hope you're feeling better soon.


I had a sandwich at lunch which I didn't finish, but have been eating regularly at work as I never always stuck to meal time. Made that a must after diagnosis and I'm not too bad at sticking to it. Think it's maybe a bit left over from nasty virus, but there's mega bugs going around. Feeling better today after about thirteen hours sleep last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.7 today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning.
7.9 for me. I  knew that tuna on toast at 9pm would be a mistake.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> I had a sandwich at lunch which I didn't finish, but have been eating regularly at work as I never always stuck to meal time. Made that a must after diagnosis and I'm not too bad at sticking to it. Think it's maybe a bit left over from nasty virus, but there's mega bugs going around. Feeling better today after about thirteen hours sleep last night.



Carolg, tuna is a big temptation for me too. It's just the thing to go with toast. 
Never mind, it's a new day.


----------



## khskel

A woozy nearly awake 7.1 for me. Must get kettle on.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 6.6 for me today...little bit higher than normal...but...after a day spent in London...driving home on the A1(M)...and a meal with friends before leaving there...happy with that.


----------



## Carolg

13.8 for me this morning. Toast before bed, so have to look at alternative. Feeling much better, but not taking cocodamol through day. Looking forward to weekend of as little as possible. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.8 for me today. Off to Drs in a while, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.8 for me today. Off to Drs in a while, will let you know how I get on.


Good luck


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 13.8 for me this morning. Toast before bed, so have to look at alternative. Feeling much better, but not taking cocodamol through day. Looking forward to weekend of as little as possible. Have a good day everyone


Carol...thank goodness you are feeling better...put those feet up this weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.
Good luck at the doctors', Stitch.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 13.8 for me this morning. Toast before bed, so have to look at alternative. Feeling much better, but not taking cocodamol through day. Looking forward to weekend of as little as possible. Have a good day everyone


Carol...thank goodness you are feeling better...put those feet up this weekend.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...thank goodness you are feeling better...put those feet up this weekend.


Yipedee do da. That's the plan, wee bit housework, wee bit gardening if nice and a lot or tv and zzzz's


----------



## Greyhound Gal

6.7 again for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 and for me and wishing everyone a wonderful day, weekend is almost here!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  And 7.3 today. My fault I had a piece of hot chic fudge cake last night. Suppose I should have had at least half a pint of cream to slowdown the absorption 
Best of luck today Stitch


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 9.8 for me today. Off to Drs in a while, will let you know how I get on.



I know how important this appt is to you today Stitch so really rooting for you!


----------



## Amigo

A round 6 for me!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. I managed to put a new lancet into the pricker all my myself! 

5.7 @ 7.03am


----------



## Ljc

@Stitch147, I'm rooting for you too.


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, overslept - 4.6 from me


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Oh dear, overslept - 4.6 from me


You must have needed the extra sleep. , nice number though


----------



## Mark Parrott

Didn't test first thing, but after breakfast, which was very low carb, I am 6.4.  Unusually high for me but I am feeling a bit rough today.  May be coming down with something.  Got HbA1c next month so hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yuk...up before 5am...getting into bad habits...chocolate last night...no idea why...don't even have a sweet tooth...6.6 today...lucky considering


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.6 today. @Bubbsie , I'm joining you on the naughty step,  Had a  slice of lightly fruited cake late last night and only guestmated the carbs, I knew I shouldn't have done it before I did it, I sure don't need the calories.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.6 today. @Bubbsie , I'm joining you on the naughty step,  Had a  slice of lightly fruited cake late last night and only guestmated the carbs, I knew I shouldn't have done it before I did it, I sure don't need the calories.


Selfishly Ljc feel comforted by the thought I am not the only one that fell off the wagon last night...is now the time to admit I had shortbread too...wasn't hungry...no idea why...think it was because it was there...consider myself lucky to have got away with a 6.6...renewing efforts today...temptables going into the bin asap.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Didn't test first thing, but after breakfast, which was very low carb, I am 6.4.  Unusually high for me but I am feeling a bit rough today.  May be coming down with something.  Got HbA1c next month so hope it goes away quickly.


That is unusual for you Mark...hope there isn't anything 'lurking' in the background.


----------



## Manda1

Good morning all its a 5.6. From me x


----------



## Ljc

Mark Parrott said:


> Didn't test first thing, but after breakfast, which was very low carb, I am 6.4.  Unusually high for me but I am feeling a bit rough today.  May be coming down with something.  Got HbA1c next month so hope it goes away quickly.


I hope you're not coming down with anything Mark.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A right side of 7 6.7 for me.  A level weekend to one and all.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

9.6 this morning. Not fair! (Metaphorically stamping my foot) I was well behaved yesterday, both in carbs and calories!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all.  5.8 this morning which is better.  Still feels like something sinister is trying to get me.  A bit of a foggy head.  Be gone with you, cold type thing, be gone!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.4 for me after a random 22 last night so I'm happy to have made it back to single figures. 
Have a great Saturday all, I'm attempting to persuade my toddler that going back to bed would be a good idea... it's not working!


----------



## Hazel

Morning sll - 4.7 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Didn't test first thing, but after breakfast, which was very low carb, I am 6.4.  Unusually high for me but I am feeling a bit rough today.  May be coming down with something.  Got HbA1c next month so hope it goes away quickly.


Hope you feel better soon mark


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here. Usual post-wine lack of Dawn Phenom.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Selfishly Ljc feel comforted by the thought I am not the only one that fell off the wagon last night...is now the time to admit I had shortbread too...wasn't hungry...no idea why...think it was because it was there...consider myself lucky to have got away with a 6.6...renewing efforts today...temptables going into the bin asap.


Sometimes we do what we gotta do. Temptation is maybe a friday thing. I was out got tea, came home high BG so sat and alternatively dozed and had a nice glass of wine, not needed pack of crisps and wondered why BG is 15.6 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 8.4 for me after a random 22 last night so I'm happy to have made it back to single figures.
> Have a great Saturday all, I'm attempting to persuade my toddler that going back to bed would be a good idea... it's not working!


Good luck with that grainger...' persuade my toddler that going back to bed would be a good idea'...more chance of an ascent on Mount Everest


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . Think it's my highest fasting number ever - 7.6. I haven't eaten differently to usual. Not been a saint but certainly dont warrant such a high number. Think I'd better start being a saint!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Sometimes we do what we gotta do. Temptation is maybe a friday thing. I was out got tea, came home high BG so sat and alternatively dozed and had a nice glass of wine, not needed pack of crisps and wondered why BG is 15.6 this morning.


How I relate to that Carol...consider myself fortunate it was only 6.6...taking Harry for an extra long walk to work off those excess BG's and complacency...Harry is attempting to conceal himself under the comfy chair...he has obviously got wind of impending exercise...fortunately only his (huge) head fits under there... may have to put his harness on in reverse order...interesting prospect!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all . Think it's my highest fasting number ever - 7.6. I haven't eaten differently to usual. Not been a saint but certainly dont warrant such a high number. Think I'd better start being a saint!


Not you Linda...it's the weather


----------



## Carolg

THe w word is calling. I'm going to get my butt in gear and have breakfast, meds and going for a STROLL down to the prom, then do housework. EECK think an alien has taken over my thinking


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all . Think it's my highest fasting number ever - 7.6. I haven't eaten differently to usual. Not been a saint but certainly dont warrant such a high number. Think I'd better start being a saint!



Strangely enough Linda, I've inexplicably woken to a whopping 7.7 after a waking 6 yesterday! 
I did test straight from a deep sleep and an alarming dream that Donald Trump had gone completely mad (how would we know?). 
So the man can not only engender global disharmony, he can even put my glucose levels up!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Strangely enough Linda, I've inexplicably woken to a whopping 7.7 after a waking 6 yesterday!
> I did test straight from a deep sleep and an alarming dream that Donald Trump had gone completely mad (how would we know?).
> So the man can not only engender global disharmony, he can even put my glucose levels up!!!


I suppose stressful dreams could affect BG in the same way as conscious stress. And Donald's impact alongside it No wonder you're higher Amigo! 
I often retest when I get a high reading but usually only makes a small difference. Today I just felt I couldn't be bothered. Hopefully tomorrow will be lower for both of us


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Strangely enough Linda, I've inexplicably woken to a whopping 7.7 after a waking 6 yesterday!
> I did test straight from a deep sleep and an alarming dream that Donald Trump had gone completely mad (how would we know?).
> So the man can not only engender global disharmony, he can even put my glucose levels up!!!


Amigo...how does he do it...you've obviously been 'Trumpled' in your sleep...I would say put him out of your thoughts...but...the man (use that term advisedly) it seems is everywhere.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...how does he do it...you've obviously been 'Trumpled' in your sleep...I would say put him out of your thoughts...but...the man (use that term advisedly) it seems is everywhere.



Quite right Linda and Bubbsie! When I said I'd like a tall, charming man in my dreams, I wasn't envisaging a deluded ranter with a nicotine coloured bouffant quiff!  Shudders...in future I won't get a spike, I'll get a trump!


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with that grainger...' persuade my toddler that going back to bed would be a good idea'...more chance of an ascent on Mount Everest



Wishful thinking and I are best friends! Little tike has had me up before 6 everyday for as long as I can remember so I'm dreaming of a lie in . Although he keeps winning me over with cuteness so I guess I shouldn't complain too much


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up with 4.8 this morning, which did me quite nicely as I could dunk a rich tea into my morning cappuccino without worrying about a bolus.

You've probably noticed I've changed back my Avatar from the hopeless cripple forever trapped on his stairlift, to my cheerful vaping self. This ties in with the reopening of the pub, for any amateur psychologists to mull over.


----------



## Ditto

No measuring for me, I can't get any blood out even though a relative used it fine last night. I was covered in bruises and have a nice, tiny but deep one on my forearm but still no blood, so I was trying everything. Dunno what to do. Look on ebay for another and possibly go docs and see what's what. I was gutted when the cat scratched my leg and I never noticed...wasted blood.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> No measuring for me, I can't get any blood out even though a relative used it fine last night. I was covered in bruises and have a nice, tiny but deep one on my forearm but still no blood, so I was trying everything. Dunno what to do. Look on ebay for another and possibly go docs and see what's what. I was gutted when the cat scratched my leg and I never noticed...wasted blood.


@Ditto .I remember back in the early 70s when I was learning to prick blood donors fingers to test their iron levels , it was a devil of a job to get enough blood out of their fingers, back then the lancets were very different to the kind ones we have now, the were sharp pointed blades  it  done by hand then, not the smart gadgets we have now.
Even with me, some fingers and one thumb sometimes get very mean.  You will eventually find the technique that works for you. In my experience  the problem your having is probably down to two things, squeezing to quickly after jabbing, try waiting a few seconds as the area needs a bit of time to fill up after jabbing,  and or your squeeze technique, on myself I place jabbed finger in the crook of the thumb and index finger of my other hand , then squeeeze and release if necessary squeeze and release a few times before trying another finger.
Im assuming you are using the side of the pad, not near the nail or knuckle.
I hope this helps


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...on duty today...7am to 3pm...looking forward to that...a 6.5 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.7 today 
I had a lovely day yesterday. My hypo awareness got a *great *workout yesterday and it passed its tests with flying colours. it never let me go below 4.0 all day  and my tum was wondering why I kept s shoving stuff in it.
I had my usual once a day 16 units of  basal and as I was having a naughty brekky of three slices of wholmeal bread and peanut butter , 16 units of Novo rapid.
It turned out that that's all the bolus I needed all day, I even had to have a scoff  before bed.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ljc said:


> I remember back in the early 70s when I was learning to prick blood donors fingers to test their iron levels , it was a devil of a job to get enough blood out of their fingers, back then the lancets were very different to the kind ones we have now, the were sharp pointed blades  it  done by hand then, not the smart gadgets we have now.



I remember those lancets. They were medieval!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.3 this morning.


----------



## Manda1

Good morning up and getting ready for work ... Its a 4.9 for me but am feeling a tad unwell ...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 10.5 for me today. Off out for a walk with my bestie soon. Will post piccies later when I get home.


----------



## Ljc

Manda1 said:


> Good morning up and getting ready for work ... Its a 4.9 for me but am feeling a tad unwell ...


@Manda1 .  Oh dear I hope it's nothing nasty brewing and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I remember those lancets. They were medieval!


They were evil, often had little barbs on the point too


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me. I'd gladly settle for these slightly higher morning figures if I can keep the flat lines overnight. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Hazel

4.4 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a better 6.8 this morning. 
Taking Henry to the beach today. Looking forward to the sea air as well


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.4 this morning


I bet those lantus doses are tumbling @Hazel!  Do you test before bed?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A bit of a lay in with a 6.3 today.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, nippy in Manchester, but fairly bright. My first measure of the day is 5.7 @ 6.49. Just a pinprick of blood but it was enough thank goodness. I've come to the conclusion that everything's gone cheapo! I perused the lancet and it's a tiny pin of a thing compared to the 'blade' type lancet that lasted me ages, so I will just use a new one every time and see how I go. 

Forgot to say...today is my Diaversary! One year today and completely blanked it. First I thought I was diagnosed just last November. Reading old diary made me think it was 26th Feb 2016 but now I find it was the 5th February last year but I was in complete denial. I can't even recollect the appointment. I only know because of the diary entry.


----------



## Ljc

@Ditto , Happy Diaversary.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me and well done for your first year @Ditto. It's made me realise it's my 2nd year D anniversary this month but I'm not sure of the exact date. Just found it, my Diaversary is not till 23rd.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning everyone and it is a 5.2 for me and have a five mile walk planned this afternoon with a friend. Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@Ditto , Happy Diaversary


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Diaversary, @Ditto.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Forgot to say...today is my Diaversary! One year today and completely blanked it. First I thought I was diagnosed just last November. Reading old diary made me think it was 26th Feb 2016 but now I find it was the 5th February last year but I was in complete denial. I can't even recollect the appointment. I only know because of the diary entry.


Happy Diaversary @Ditto  Your readings show that you've done a great job getting to grips with things, so well done


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning everyone and it is a 5.2 for me and have a five mile walk planned this afternoon with a friend. Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday.


Congratulations on the House Special!  Hope you enjoy your walk - I went for a 5 mile run this morning, enjoyed it  Weather was cool, but dry and calm, hope it's good where you are


----------



## Lindarose

Happy Diaversary Ditto!  
It's great to see such good BGs now.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!  Hope you enjoy your walk - I went for a 5 mile run this morning, enjoyed it  Weather was cool, but dry and calm, hope it's good where you are


Thank you! Not sure what a House Special is but it makes me feel very good! Well done for your run, here it is grey, cold and hopefully not going to rain.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Thank you! Not sure what a House Special is but it makes me feel very good! Well done for your run, here it is grey, cold and hopefully not going to rain.


A House Special is a waking level of 5.2  - pretty much the perfect level to wake on!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> A House Special is a waking level of 5.2  - pretty much the perfect level to wake on!


Excellent!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> I bet those lantus doses are tumbling @Hazel!  Do you test before bed?



Yes usually

They are normally in mid to high 5s


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 today. Away early, every have a grand ol' day!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a week of ups & downs...on duty all day yesterday (London YUK)...BG has crept up to 6.8...time to take 'Betty' in hand...and get back down the diabetes ladder.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Monday again and it's another 6.7 for me . Success in all your endevours.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.5 for me today and finally feeling human. Might even eat something today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.1 here.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.5 for me today and finally feeling human. Might even eat something today


Ah, that's good to hear, and great to see that lovely number


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Forgot to test when I woke up a few hours ago. Before brekky was 9.3.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, on a frosty and foggy morning,


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and just scraped into the 6's with 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.0 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Well, that's a surprise - forgot my Lantus last night.

4.4

Wow


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me on this bitterly cold morning. It's -2 here, real feel -4. More logs on the fire please!


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Well, that's a surprise - forgot my Lantus last night.
> 
> 4.4
> 
> Wow



I agree  *wow. *


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 6.1 @ 7.58, bit high for me but I'm totally stressed because I bought a hamster plus I am 'full of it' as we say round here. I'm boiling and keep having to wipe my brow with kitchen roll. I've also got to push Mum over to the surgery for Asthma appt and she's exceedingly heavy and I'm a wimp with no body strength. Killer.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 6.1 @ 7.58, bit high for me but I'm totally stressed because I bought a hamster plus I am 'full of it' as we say round here. I'm boiling and keep having to wipe my brow with kitchen roll. I've also got to push Mum over to the surgery for Asthma appt and she's exceedingly heavy and I'm a wimp with no body strength. Killer.


Sorry to hear you're not well.hope t clears up soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today - after a 6.2 before bed, can't complain at that! 

Hope you are feeling better today @Ditto


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.5 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 today...have to stop those bedtime snacks.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.3 today. Good morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 8! 8! Libre says 6.7. A wash and dry of the hands and the finger prick says 6.7 as well. Have to keep an eye on this in case I need to back on the levemir.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 14.6 for me. Out for Chinese buffet for grandson 16 birthday. Avoided rice.noodles, but everything seemed sweet or battered, also had a piece of cake. Avoided birthday cake at daughters, but damage done. Looking for a better day today this cold dreich day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I'm with Bubbsie and Khskel this morning, 6.7.


----------



## New-journey

4.9 which surprises me as was my highest for a year last night at 11.8 after a day of a dreadful stomach bug. Levels  were either too low or too high all day. I am seeing the DN today and hope she is supportive as close to tears today,


----------



## Stitch147

New-journey said:


> 4.9 which surprises me as was my highest for a year last night at 11.8 after a day of a dreadful stomach bug. Levels  were either too low or too high all day. I am seeing the DN today and hope she is supportive as close to tears today,


Hope your appointment goes well. Xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all a 6.1 for me today. Happy rainy Tuesday all


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 today. Off to get the stitches taken out of my palm after trigger finger operations. Apologies in advance of any expletives that you may hear floating around 

I hope you have a good appointment New-journey and your levels behave themselves


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Some poorly people here today. Hope you feel better soon xx
7.1 for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning playmates, I kick off the day with a 4.0, which is a tad low, so just a rich tea with the morning cappuccino should fix that.  

Have a good appointment Newjourney. And best of luck with your stitch removal, Flower. You curse just as much as you like. I'm 500 miles away, so I won't mind. As long as you can hold a glass, you'll be fine


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 4.9 which surprises me as was my highest for a year last night at 11.8 after a day of a dreadful stomach bug. Levels  were either too low or too high all day. I am seeing the DN today and hope she is supportive as close to tears today,


Horrible NJ...rough time lately...so sorry to hear that...I'm sure the nurse will be supportive once she knows how you are feeling...hope those levels balance out soon...work on the presumption today will be a good day and tomorrow will be better...trust me  (I'm not a doctor)...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 today. Off to get the stitches taken out of my palm after trigger finger operations. Apologies in advance of any expletives that you may hear floating around
> 
> I hope you have a good appointment New-journey and your levels behave themselves


Good luck Flower...fingers crossed (absolutely no pun intended...honest)...you issue as many expletives as you need to...essential in times like these...let me start you off with a...&*&^%$%...good luck.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.7 today, after a couple of days of slightly higher numbers which I blame on eating late at night 

All the best to @Flower and @New-journey for your various appointments xx


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me this cold morning.

Hope all goes well @Flower and @New-journey...sending best wishes.

I'm off very early in the morning to have an ultrasound guided injection into my torn rotator cuff. Hoping it eases things.


----------



## Ditto

Given up after pronging four fingers. Would do my toes but I can't reach. 

I have another friend with that, what a coincidence. Hope it does ease.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my word - just wakened, went to bed about 5 yesterday evening.     Following a really bad fall last week, as things were not settling I went to see my GP.    She twisted and pulled my knee, she then phoned the hospital, and sent me there to see orthopod and get x-rays.     He twisted and pulled.
Upshot, nothing broken - massive soft tissue damage, will take 4 to 6 weeks to settle.

By the time I got home - my knee was really painfull.    I took strong painkillers and best to bed.   No dinner, no meds, no Lantus.

5.0 what is going on?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Oh my word - just wakened, went to bed about 5 yesterday evening.     Following a really bad fall last week, as things were not settling I went to see my GP.    She twisted and pulled my knee, she then phoned the hospital, and sent me there to see orthopod and get x-rays.     He twisted and pulled.
> Upshot, nothing broken - massive soft tissue damage, will take 4 to 6 weeks to settle.
> 
> By the time I got home - my knee was really painfull.    I took strong painkillers and best to bed.   No dinner, no meds, no Lantus.
> 
> 5.0 what is going on?


Aw @Hazel, I'm so sorry to hear you are int the wars  Thank goodness nothing broken {{{HUGS}}} Hope you recover well, and soon.

How much lantus ought you to have injected? Perhaps you've simply reached a point where it is unnecessary now?


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Hope your appointment goes well. Xx


Thank you and going to write about it on a separate thread as am a  bit shocked.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me this cold morning.
> 
> Hope all goes well @Flower and @New-journey...sending best wishes.
> 
> I'm off very early in the morning to have an ultrasound guided injection into my torn rotator cuff. Hoping it eases things.


Thanks so much, hope the injection helps.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Horrible NJ...rough time lately...so sorry to hear that...I'm sure the nurse will be supportive once she knows how you are feeling...hope those levels balance out soon...work on the presumption today will be a good day and tomorrow will be better...trust me  (I'm not a doctor)...good luck.


Thanks Bubbsie! You do make me laugh which is wonderful!


----------



## Ingressus

Oh man mine was 16 dont think thats good i have my d day on the the 21st first time insulin so scared can anyone tell me what level key tones kick in what ever they are ill today but still working so hard, how an earth did you all achieve those results, sorry let the side down


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks Bubbsie! You do make me laugh which is wonderful!


Good NJ...you have to laugh...when I think about some of the procedures I've had since the middle of last year...so invasive...got though most of them by laughing.. .pm'd you about one of them which I couldn't publish here...would make Alan's hair curl!!...mission accomplished...have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good NJ...you have to laugh...when I think about some of the procedures I've had since the middle of last year...so invasive...got though most of them by laughing.. .pm'd you about one of them which I couldn't publish here...would make Alan's hair curl!!...mission accomplished...have a good day.[/
> You have an amazing sense of humour and thanks for private message, that is so funny. Thing is everyone will want to know now!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Aw @Hazel, I'm so sorry to hear you are int the wars  Thank goodness nothing broken {{{HUGS}}} Hope you recover well, and soon.
> 
> How much lantus ought you to have injected? Perhaps you've simply reached a point where it is unnecessary now?




Thanks Alan - down now to 8 to 10 depending on my reading at bedtime


----------



## Bubbsie

No chance...definitely one for the ladies only


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> No chance...definitely one for the ladies only


I'm a lady.  The beard is just a hormone imbalance.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm a lady.  The beard is just a hormone imbalance.


Looks serious...need to see your GP about that...good try Mark...


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Looks serious...need to see your GP about that...good try Mark...



Either that or a good circus!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yay!  I'm first today!  5.5 from me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3 for me. Wanted to be a little higher this morning as it's endoscopy day to day so had 3 oatcakes for supper. After initial peak in the early hours BG has been falling gradually. Better take a supply of glucotabs with me. Have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me. Wanted to be a little higher this morning as it's endoscopy day to day so had 3 oatcakes for supper. After initial peak in the early hours BG has been falling gradually. Better take a supply of glucotabs with me. Have a good day.


Good luck with that appointment khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...still in those sixes...6.4 today...slightly better than yesterday.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.1 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Either that or a good circus!


Yes...come see the bearded lady!!


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me. Wanted to be a little higher this morning as it's endoscopy day to day so had 3 oatcakes for supper. After initial peak in the early hours BG has been falling gradually. Better take a supply of glucotabs with me. Have a good day.


Good luck today


----------



## Carolg

13.6 for me today.lucky the birthday cake was only nice enough for a mouse sized nibble then yuk in the bin.early start today so getting over not letting sleep buzzer sound 3 times.have a good day everyone


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Slightly high 8.3 for me today - went out last night tho so I'm happy I landed in single figures.
Plus been up all night as my mum now has my vomiting bug - bugger . At least she's living with me for a few weeks so I can look after her.

Have a great hump day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, result of gardening yesterday, but managed to avoid any hypos.
Good luck today, Khskel


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.9 this morning more me. Damn the SWRI ladies and their honey cake at 8pm!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a 7.3 today. 
Good luck with your appt today khskel.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. Slightly high 8.3 for me today - went out last night tho so I'm happy I landed in single figures.
> Plus been up all night as my mum now has my vomiting bug - bugger . At least she's living with me for a few weeks so I can look after her.
> 
> Have a great hump day everyone


Oh Dear I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today after a lie-in - woke at 4am, closed my eyes, opened them and it was 7:45am! I suppose I must have needed it! 

Good luck today @khskel  I hope your Mum recovers quickly @grainger  @Carolg, I'm a little concerned that you always seem to wake in double figures - I can't remember, are you on any medication? If not, it might be time to start thinking of it. Although I know many Type 2s strive to stop or stay off medication, if you pancreas is unable to meet your needs then you need some support from some extra chemicals - no shame or failure involved, it's just the way things are.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a low 4.2 for me but feeling much better, enjoying a big breakfast and ready for battling for my diabetic rights.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 3.3 here. Getting fed up now with the fasting BG hypo~hyper roller coaster. Roll on April when I see Dr Boots again and get to try out Tresiba - sorry Lantus, you're useless!


----------



## Wirrallass

And top of the mornin' to you all too!

Just taken my bgl and it's 5.5

The puncture sites on my fingers & thumbs are blue! Sore!

Type2
Diet & exercise only


Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today after a lie-in - woke at 4am, closed my eyes, opened them and it was 7:45am! I suppose I must have needed it!
> 
> Good luck today @khskel  I hope your Mum recovers quickly @grainger  @Carolg, I'm a little concerned that you always seem to wake in double figures - I can't remember, are you on any medication? If not, it might be time to start thinking of it. Although I know many Type 2s strive to stop or stay off medication, if you pancreas is unable to meet your needs then you need some support from some extra chemicals - no shame or failure involved, it's just the way things are.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. Me too! It's been happening a lot lately but sometimes I just can't fall asleep again! Makes it a long day & puts everything out of sync! Oh happy days...& nights!


----------



## Amigo

A slightly stress induced 6.9 this morning. Presently waiting for this injection into my shoulder. Ouch!


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> A slightly stress induced 6.9 this morning. Presently waiting for this injection into my shoulder. Ouch!


Eek, doesn't sound nice, but I hope you get some benefit from it afterwards.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> And top of the mornin' to you all too!
> 
> Just taken my bgl and it's 5.5
> 
> The puncture sites on my fingers & thumbs are blue! Sore!
> 
> Type2
> Diet & exercise only


Just a word of advice - you shouldn't use your index fingers or your thumbs for fingerprick tests. This is because they are extremely important digits and your sense of touch can become compromised if you use them - whilst this is important in all digits, it's less important in the others  Make sure you use each side of the pad of the finger (this gives you 6 fingers x 2 sides = 12 fingerprick sites, presuming you have a full complement of fingers), not the centre of the pad as there are more pain receptors there, and rotate your sites to give them time to recover. Make sure your lancet isn't set to too high a level (if adaptable)


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've fallen out of the land of nod with 6.1, my excuse being that I've got a cold. Mr Libre tells me I've been at that level all night. Boring, I know. 

Best of luck Amigo, rather you than me, but then I'm a wimp.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Just a word of advice - you shouldn't use your index fingers or your thumbs for fingerprick tests. This is because they are extremely important digits and your sense of touch can become compromised if you use them - whilst this is important in all digits, it's less important in the others  Make sure you use each side of the pad of the finger (this gives you 6 fingers x 2 sides = 12 fingerprick sites, presuming you have a full complement of fingers), not the centre of the pad as there are more pain receptors there, and rotate your sites to give them time to recover. Make sure your lancet isn't set to too high a level (if adaptable)


So index fingers & thumbs are a no-no then! Thank you for advising me on that score Northerner, it really is appreciated & I will bear that in mind. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Well, I've fallen out of the land of nod with 6.1, my excuse being that I've got a cold. Mr Libre tells me I've been at that level all night. Boring, I know.
> 
> Best of luck Amigo, rather you than me, but then I'm a wimp.


You are so NOT a whimp Mike!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I was 3.0 this morning which serves me right for cancelling my cgm alarms without looking what they said. Still, Jaffa cakes for breakfast were a very nice treat.

All the best with your appointments Amigo and khskel.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I was 3.0 this morning which serves me right for cancelling my cgm alarms without looking what they said. Still, Jaffa cakes for breakfast were a very nice treat.
> 
> All the best with your appointments Amigo and khskel.


@Flower! Pay attention to those alarms please!  How do you manage to keep uneaten jaffa cakes in the house? I remember having to resist one of the 'Yard of Jaffa Cakes' packs that were on sale in Tescos over Christmas because I just knew I'd have to eat the lot in one go  I even considered how much insulin I might need!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well, I've fallen out of the land of nod with 6.1, my excuse being that I've got a cold. Mr Libre tells me I've been at that level all night. Boring, I know.
> 
> Best of luck Amigo, rather you than me, but then I'm a wimp.



Just back from seeing the Consultant Radiologist who did the ultrasound. The rotator cuff is still fully torn right through and retracted so whilst the injection might have given some temporary relief, the risk of infection in my case is high so it was agreed to be too risky. Bit depressing but it's a case of balancing the risks and benefits.

Thanks for good wishes everyone.


----------



## grainger

Flower said:


> Good morning  I was 3.0 this morning which serves me right for cancelling my cgm alarms without looking what they said. Still, Jaffa cakes for breakfast were a very nice treat.
> 
> All the best with your appointments Amigo and khskel.



Love Jaffa cakes - apart from the hypo obviously what a brilliant way to start the day... am now considering walking to the shop to get some... although I saw a recipe for a Jaffa cake style actual cake so maybe I'll try and make that and use cooking with my toddler as an excuse! 

Hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  I was 3.0 this morning which serves me right for cancelling my cgm alarms without looking what they said. Still, Jaffa cakes for breakfast were a very nice treat.
> 
> All the best with your appointments Amigo and khskel.



Best wishes to Flower and @khskel.


----------



## Hazel

Hello, 4.6 this mornong and no Lantus again last night


----------



## Lindarose

So no relief from the pain yet Amigo. Oh dear you really have got a lot to put up with. Hope things improve soon xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Oh man mine was 16 dont think thats good i have my d day on the the 21st first time insulin so scared can anyone tell me what level key tones kick in what ever they are ill today but still working so hard, how an earth did you all achieve those results, sorry let the side down


You've not let the side down Ingressus. Hopefully things will pan out eventually. Sorry I can't help you re: ketones, but someone else will when they read your post. Chin up if u can! Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...come see the bearded lady!!


Mark. Bearded lady? Do you sing then? Was it you who won the eurovision couple years ago? Haha!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


Ooops!


----------



## Bloden

Aw, sorry to hear you're still in the wars, Amigo. Sending you a very gentle virtual (((hug))) - don't want to squash that shoulder of yours.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me this cold morning.
> 
> Hope all goes well @Flower and @New-journey...sending best wishes.
> 
> I'm off very early in the morning to have an ultrasound guided injection into my torn rotator cuff. Hoping it eases things.


Oooo sounds nasty Amigo, grit your teeth, shout & I swear, throttle the radiologist or whoever is performing the ultrasound if you have to! I had a steroid injections in my shoulder 4wks following acromioplasty & arthroscopy surgery so have some idea re the element of pain you're suffering. Take care Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello, 4.6 this mornong and no Lantus again last night


That's quite remarkable @Hazel!  Lantus does take a day or two to 'clear' your system, so there may be some residual effect from it still. Do you intend to inject tonight, or will it depend on your bedtime readings?


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> That's quite remarkable @Hazel!  Lantus does take a day or two to 'clear' your system, so there may be some residual effect from it still. Do you intend to inject tonight, or will it depend on your bedtime readings?



I'll wait and see what bed time reading is


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 5.7 @ 8.26am. Managed to get some blood out last night late on and this morning yay. I'm wondering if I have 'sticky blood'... I asked my nurse friend about it on my Atkins page. "Sticky blood is caused by high blood glucose levels and/or an overproduction of fibrinogen. It's also frequently related to heart disease." 

I can't think of any other reason I've been unable to get blood out. It worked fine on Mum! She was just over 7 after having Festivals, a big carby dinner and whilst eating a fig biscuit.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 5.7 @ 8.26am. Managed to get some blood out last night late on and this morning yay. I'm wondering if I have 'sticky blood'... I asked my nurse friend about it on my Atkins page. "Sticky blood is caused by high blood glucose levels and/or an overproduction of fibrinogen. It's also frequently related to heart disease."
> 
> I can't think of any other reason I've been unable to get blood out. It worked fine on Mum! She was just over 7 after having Festivals, a big carby dinner and whilst eating a fig biscuit.


Well, if you are at 5.7 on waking, your blood sugar levels are pretty much spot on


----------



## Ditto

I believe it's the Atkins, Dr A was spot on with diabetes and cardio.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Amigo said:


> Just back from seeing the Consultant Radiologist who did the ultrasound. The rotator cuff is still fully torn right through and retracted so whilst the injection might have given some temporary relief, the risk of infection in my case is high so it was agreed to be too risky. Bit depressing but it's a case of balancing the risks and benefits.
> 
> Thanks for good wishes everyone.



Oh, torn is painful, and such a long time to heal. It must be frustrating.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.1 today...off to anti-coagulation clinic early this morning...just can't get those INR levels right!...so frustrating


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...off to anti-coagulation clinic early this morning...just can't get those INR levels right!...so frustrating


Good morning @Bubbsie, hope it's good news today


----------



## Ljc

@Bubbsie , I hope your INR behaves itself this time.  My Mum was the same when she was on Warfarin.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.5 today


----------



## Rosiecarmel

How can this time even be considered normal waking hours? ￼

I have had approximately 1 hour and 44mins sleep (I last looked at the clock at 3am) and I'm exhausted. However, I am 5.8.


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> How can this time even be considered normal waking hours? ￼
> 
> I have had approximately 1 hour and 44mins sleep (I last looked at the clock at 3am) and I'm exhausted. However, I am 5.8.


Aw Rosie, that's horrible when you haven't been able to sleep  Hope you get a better night tonight or a chance for a nap later today {{{HUGS}}} Good number though, always a pleasure to see you posting good numbers after so long with frustratingly high ones!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Bubbsie, hope it's good news today


I hope so Alan...just so frustrating I cannot seem to get those levels right...having to increase medication week after week...might get lucky today...fingers crossed...thank you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> How can this time even be considered normal waking hours? ￼
> 
> I have had approximately 1 hour and 44mins sleep (I last looked at the clock at 3am) and I'm exhausted. However, I am 5.8.


Sorry to hear that Rosie...lets hope it's temporary...sometimes its so difficult to settle back into a routine and home life after a spell in hospital...try to get your head down today if you can.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> @Bubbsie , I hope your INR behaves itself this time.  My Mum was the same when she was on Warfarin.


Thanks Ljc...despite doing all I can levels keep going down...hopeful I will get the desired result today...and get back to monthly appointments...as opposed to every week.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> Aw Rosie, that's horrible when you haven't been able to sleep  Hope you get a better night tonight or a chance for a nap later today {{{HUGS}}} Good number though, always a pleasure to see you posting good numbers after so long with frustratingly high ones!



Thanks, I think a nap will definitely be on the cards about midday! I still smile when I see such good numbers on my meter. After a year being above 15, it's still brilliant to see anything below 9!


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thanks, I think a nap will definitely be on the cards about midday! I still smile when I see such good numbers on my meter. After a year being above 15, it's still brilliant to see anything below 9!


Great result Rosie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry to hear that Rosie...lets hope it's temporary...sometimes its so difficult to settle back into a routine and home life after a spell in hospital...try to get your head down today if you can.



Fingers crossed! I'm probably going to nap later on, I just need to make sure it's early afternoon so I can still get an early night!

Good luck at clinic today!


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Fingers crossed! I'm probably going to nap later on, I just need to make sure it's early afternoon so I can still get an early night!
> 
> Good luck at clinic today!


Thanks Rosie...relax into that nap this afternoon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A perfectly reasonable 6.3 for me, perhaps endoscopy everyday for decent waking levels?


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A perfectly reasonable 6.3 for me, perhaps endoscopy everyday for decent waking levels?


No khskel...despite the great number...really?...surely far too drastic a remedy.


----------



## Carolg

16.6 for me today. Grrr


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 for me, snap, Ljc, though mine was a couple of hours later than you early birds.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all. A perfectly reasonable 6.3 for me, perhaps endoscopy everyday for decent waking levels?


I'll pass thanks, Khskel!

Morning peeps. A bedtime snack and a 4.9 for me. 

Good luck with those pesky levels, Bubbsie.  Enjoy your siesta, Rosie.


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Ooops!


Thats "normal" for me, unfortunately. Hopefully i'll get my appointment for hospital referal soon. 

Anyway, its 9.8 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a 6.7 today. Been higher lately yet no obvious change to food and hours if walking! Anyway today will do 
Good luck today Bubbsie. I'm willing you a better result. 
And hope your appt soon done Khskel. Is it just me? I always struggle to spell your name and have to scroll up to check! It's very unusual


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...off to anti-coagulation clinic early this morning...just can't get those INR levels right!...so frustrating


Good luck and hope to goes well.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.6 for me.


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Khskel. Is it just me? I always struggle to spell your name and have to scroll up to check! It's very unusual


I thought it was just me, I always have to do that too!


----------



## Amigo

A nicer 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and a 6.7 today. Been higher lately yet no obvious change to food and hours if walking! Anyway today will do
> Good luck today Bubbsie. I'm willing you a better result.
> And hope your appt soon done Khskel. Is it just me? I always struggle to spell your name and have to scroll up to check! It's very unusual



Yes I have the same problem Linda. It's the non British configuration where there's too few vowels I reckon! 

I'm going to have to start calling khskel, Special K!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Pay attention to those alarms please!



Yes sir!  socks pulled up but I'm still a walking hypo at the moment, 2.0 last night 3.1 just now. I'm tempted just to turn my pump off for a short while as my control has gone into erratic mode.

All the best for a good clinic outcome Bubbsie.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Yes sir!  socks pulled up but I'm still a walking hypo at the moment, 2.0 last night 3.1 just now. I'm tempted just to turn my pump off for a short while as my control has gone into erratic mode.
> 
> All the best for a good clinic outcome Bubbsie.


Oh my!  Sorry to hear the DF is plaguing you again @Flower  I'm sure I can get her to bounce off all four walls now, have been practising  

Hope things stabilise at a much more comfortable level very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Sorry for the confusion my name causes every one


----------



## Hazel

Oh my word, just wakened - 12 hours straight through.

Again to Lantus last night

5.4


----------



## Ditto

khskel said:


> Sorry for the confusion my name causes every one


I always think it's KTel like those records back in the day. 

No blood today, so worried.  Just can't get any out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I thought it was just me, I always have to do that too!


Me too.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good luck and hope to goes well.


Finally on their way up...relieved!


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Yes sir!  socks pulled up but I'm still a walking hypo at the moment, 2.0 last night 3.1 just now. I'm tempted just to turn my pump off for a short while as my control has gone into erratic mode.
> 
> All the best for a good clinic outcome Bubbsie.


Oh Flower...sounds like you are undertaking a real balancing act there...in fact you are...hope you get those BG's evened out soon... must be worrying & exhausting for you...hope your weekend runs smoothly...thank you my INR has gone up...not quite where it should be...but going in the right direction(at last).


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I always think it's KTel like those records back in the day.
> 
> No blood today, so worried.  Just can't get any out.


Ditto...try warming those hands/ fingers up before you prick them...then give them a good shake...you may find that works...hard work to get blood out of cold hands/fingers...good luck.


----------



## Ditto

I've tried everything. The whole routine.  I'm pricked and bruised all over.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks!

A very late start to the day, woke up 12.15pm to a 7. Higher than usual but only to be expected, blame it on a 3am naughty snack (or 2)!!! Felt very poorly about 1/2 hr later, reeled into bed, no pity please. Dread to think what level it would have been at say 7am!

@Northerner, left hand middle finger & shorter depth, thanks a bunch x

Everyone enjoy the rest of the day.

Diagnosed T2 April 2016


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I've tried everything. The whole routine.  I'm pricked and bruised all over.


Hi Ditto. Sorry to hear you're still having problems in that respect. I'm wondering if there is an alternative to testing?! Maybe time to se your GP again or your diabetes nurse? You need to know what your bgl is for you to move forward x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Northerner, I see you're up with the morning chorus!

I'm a little higher than yesterday...6.9. Not surprised tho, had a late night snack, not a naughty one tho! I havent slept yet, so tired


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Morning Northerner, I see you're up with the morning chorus!
> 
> I'm a little higher than you today...6.9. Not surprised tho, had a late night snack, not a naughty one tho! I havent slept yet, so tired


Sorry to hear you haven't slept  I hope you get a chance for a nap later today and get a better night tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't slept  I hope you get a chance for a nap later today and get a better night tonight


Thank you, when I get to the point of a walking zombie state I'll fall into bed!. Hope you have a good day Northerner, take care


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 8.2 today


----------



## wiseowl

Good morning everyone at 4am my reading was 4.7


----------



## Northerner

wiseowl said:


> Good morning everyone at 4am my reading was 4.7


That's an excellent reading @wiseowl


----------



## wiseowl

Good morning @Northerner my friend and thank you,I have posted a question in the general chat forum hope its in the right place


----------



## khskel

Whoops a very bad 12.4. Thats what you get with pizza and a slow digestion. The one night in ages I've slept right through otherwise remedial action would have been taken.  Correction dose in. Have a good day every one.


----------



## Bubbsie

6.6 today.


----------



## Bloden

Hi everybody. 4.5 here.

I'm having a 'me' day today - a haircut, a bit of shopping and some time out from diabetes, renovation, snotty kids, rushing around like a headless chicken, etc etc. 
Have a good weekend, folks.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

9.5 for me. 
Going to Glasgow to see La La Land (my home-away-from-home; La-La Land) and then a little shopping and the evening meal at a Nippon Kitchen. 
Can't wait for tomorrow's FBG! HA!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Have a lovely day, Sadhbh.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Just had a look at my patient record online form my gp, and i also got an email yesterday following my blood tests etc. They class anything below 60 (HbA1c) as good control!!! So me being above 9 everyday waking and being anywhrere between 7 and 14-15 during the day is classed as good control at my dr's!!! And they now have me on 1 year recall. So if I hadnt pushed for the referral I dread to think what I would be like in 1 years time!!!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Just had a look at my aptient record online form my gp, and i also got an email yesterday following my blood tests etc. They class anything below 60 (HbA1c) as good control!!! So me being above 9 everyday waking and being anywhrere between 7 and 14-15 during the day is classed as good control at my dr's!!! And they now have me on 1 year recall. So if I hadnt pushed for the referral I dread to think what I would be like in 1 years time!!!


Not good  That's 7.6% (I still haven't got used to the new numbers! ) This does increase your risks of the various complications:

 

Keep battling!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Pricked four fingers and no blood, well a pinprick from one but not enough. I'm wasting strips and lancets like nobody's business. 

I will be going docs and asking about sticky blood or at least try and get a new meter, see if he'll give me one then I can give this one back to sister. I managed to do a reading last night and felt it was quite high. 5.9 but I have been feeling weird lately, headache-y. I never get headaches.  Plus I only had prawn salad for dinner, wonder why it went up?


----------



## grainger

Morning all 14.9 for me - ops! Have a great Friday!!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. Pricked four fingers and no blood, well a pinprick from one but not enough. I'm wasting strips and lancets like nobody's business.
> 
> I will be going docs and asking about sticky blood or at least try and get a new meter, see if he'll give me one then I can give this one back to sister. I managed to do a reading last night and felt it was quite high. 5.9 but I have been feeling weird lately, headache-y. I never get headaches.  Plus I only had prawn salad for dinner, wonder why it went up?



Sorry you're feeling icky Ditti but 5.9 is NOT high!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Just had a look at my patient record online form my gp, and i also got an email yesterday following my blood tests etc. They class anything below 60 (HbA1c) as good control!!! So me being above 9 everyday waking and being anywhrere between 7 and 14-15 during the day is classed as good control at my dr's!!! And they now have me on 1 year recall. So if I hadnt pushed for the referral I dread to think what I would be like in 1 years time!!!



They have low and worrying standard of expectation Stitch which don't accord with Govt guidelines!
Glad you've managed to get out of their clutches for better advice.


----------



## mikeyB

I got yet another number in the 6's. 6.5. Not a great worry, I had pasta last night, cos I was knackered and didn't have the strength to cook anything healthier. Still, it's another bright winter morning, so I'm bright as well


----------



## Amigo

A round 6 for me this morning. 

Wishing everyone a very good, trouble-free weekend


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning after a very disturbed nighys sleep.    Still feeling a deep sense of loss.

Again, no Lantus injection at bedtime


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.2


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 5.2


A house special


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. Pricked four fingers and no blood, well a pinprick from one but not enough. I'm wasting strips and lancets like nobody's business.
> 
> I will be going docs and asking about sticky blood or at least try and get a new meter, see if he'll give me one then I can give this one back to sister. I managed to do a reading last night and felt it was quite high. 5.9 but I have been feeling weird lately, headache-y. I never get headaches.  Plus I only had prawn salad for dinner, wonder why it went up?



Sorry to hear that yu are still struggling to get blood out to test. But 5.9 is definately not high. I wish I could get a 5.9!!!


----------



## Ditto

I was thinking of the 5.9 in relation to I wanted to eat something else. I was starving! It was too late to eat though but I was thinking to heck with it I'm going to have a tin of tuna with mayo but when I saw that I thought I'll go up to 8.0 maybe and couldn't face it so went to bed with a rumbly tum. This trying to lose weight malarkey is hard especially with the D to contend with too.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I was thinking of the 5.9 in relation to I wanted to eat something else. I was starving! It was too late to eat though but I was thinking to heck with it I'm going to have a tin of tuna with mayo but when I saw that I thought I'll go up to 8.0 maybe and couldn't face it so went to bed with a rumbly tum. This trying to lose weight malarkey is hard especially with the D to contend with too.


In the same boat here Ditto........balancing diabetes & weight management simultaneously? Tiz no joke  & not easy... who said it would be anyway? Excellent self discipline Ditto denying yourself the tuna & mayo  I've found drinking a tumbler of water instead of eating combats the hunger pangs - erm, 95% of the time! I learned that trick when attending a smoking cessation support group 11yrs ago when I quit the ciggies Keep at it Ditto, we're all willing you on, take care x


----------



## Ditto

I must admit if I didn't have the D I'd have pigged out big time. It scares me that I was pigging out all last year as blanked my diagnosis in February. I bet I was in the double figures big time, I must have been. 

I'm on track now. Better late than never. I don't want the bariatric surgery so have to lose the weight before the end of my 'healthy eating' course. I'm not supposed to be writing down what I eat or dieting. They're joking aren't they? I'd pile on the stones if I did as they say. I know it's just while I'm on what they call a 'detour' while they try and cure my binge eating but the D has cured that.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't slept  I hope you get a chance for a nap later today and get a better night tonight


@Northerner.....fatigue eventually caught up with me, slept for 12+hrs! Woke about 6.20pm to bgl 5.3. Then 2&3/4hrs after evening meal Bgl 7.0.  I don't know why I don't sleep at night, happens more often than not & is getting me down. It seems to be a normal pattern these days. Have to live with it it seems  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> @Northerner.....fatigue eventually caught up with me, slept for 12+hrs! Woke about 6.20pm to bgl 5.3. Then 2&3/4hrs after evening meal Bgl 7.0.  I don't know why I don't sleep at night, happens more than often than not & is getting me down. It seems to be a normal pattern these days. Have to live with it it seems  Any advice would be appreciated.


I'm sorry to hear this - good that you got some sleep, but it's so frustrating when you can't get it at the appropriate time  The problem is that if you get out of synch with your days and nights, you're then not tired enough to sleep at night. If I can't sleep one night then I try to make sure I still go to bed at the normal time the following evening to try and get things back into my natural rhythm. I've suffered from on and off insomnia for years, so I can appreciate how rotten it feels  Have you tried any of the herbal supplements, like Nytol? I have used that in the past and it did seem to work, although I stopped using it after diagnosis as I didn't want to potentially sleep through a hypo once I was injecting insulin. If it's getting really bad, I'd have a word with your GP about it, they might be able to give you something just to get you back into your natural rhythm 

It's a 6.2 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Hi everybody. 4.5 here.
> 
> I'm having a 'me' day today - a haircut, a bit of shopping and some time out from diabetes, renovation, snotty kids, rushing around like a headless chicken, etc etc.
> Have a good weekend, folks.


@Bloden. Good for you, snotty kids or not, enjoy, take care

Diagnosed T2 April 2016


----------



## Wirrallass

Bang on 5.0 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Just had a look at my patient record online form my gp, and i also got an email yesterday following my blood tests etc. They class anything below 60 (HbA1c) as good control!!! So me being above 9 everyday waking and being anywhrere between 7 and 14-15 during the day is classed as good control at my dr's!!! And they now have me on 1 year recall. So if I hadnt pushed for the referral I dread to think what I would be like in 1 years time!!!


Puzzling Stitch...I'm not a maths expert...but just exactly how do they work those figures out?...yes well done pushing for your referral...hope it comes through soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. Thank you for your post, I'm grateful for your comments & advice. GP wouldn't prescribe anything, I've asked him in the past  for just 2 or 3 tabs so i could get a few nights sleep to get me back into the swing of sleeping at night, but was denied. Maybe he didn't want me to become dependant. Fair enough. I haven't tried Nytol but I'll give it a try, thank you for that. Right now I'm off to the kitchen to cook my breakfast, thanks again, you take care of yourself Northerner.


----------



## Bubbsie

Up too early again...6.2 today .


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Northerner.....fatigue eventually caught up with me, slept for 12+hrs! Woke about 6.20pm to bgl 5.3. Then 2&3/4hrs after evening meal Bgl 7.0.  I don't know why I don't sleep at night, happens more than often than not & is getting me down. It seems to be a normal pattern these days. Have to live with it it seems  Any advice would be appreciated.


Hi wirralass...you've probably heard most of the remedies for insomnia...I have a friend who was diagnosed with breast cancer just over a year ago...she couldn't sleep...sent her some sleep oil...helped her a great deal...believe Lavender is the best one...so difficult trying to get back into a regular pattern...might be worth trying it...would also recommend Valerian...one of the ingredients in Nytol tablets... said not only to aid sleep also used to relieve anxiety/stress...which of course can add to the problem of sleeplessness... you can use it to have a relaxing bath...or as a tea ...if you do decide to give it a try you might want to check with our GP or nurse before you take any supplements...it does have possible side effects...nothing worse than not getting a decent nights sleep.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Bang on 5.0 this morning


Excellent


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. After a couple of hours sleep  I'm 6.3


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@wirralass, Bubbsie suggested valeran tea is a good one. I've used that in the past, just as her friend with the breast cancer. Some of the drugs would keep me really wired, even though I just wanted to sleep. The valeran tea was just relaxing enough that I could.

8.4 today, but for a good reason! Glasgow was a good day, dry mostly. And home just as the snow started.


----------



## Ljc

@wirralass , Sorry to hear your having trouble sleeping. Over the years I've tried lots of herbal remedies to no avail and in desperation a prescription one that worked  for a week.  Insomnia sucks doesn't it.  
I hope you find something that helps you


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @wirralass, Bubbsie suggested valeran tea is a good one. I've used that in the past, just as her friend with the breast cancer. Some of the drugs would keep me really wired, even though I just wanted to sleep. The valeran tea was just relaxing enough that I could.
> 
> 8.4 today, but for a good reason! Glasgow was a good day, dry mostly. And home just as the snow started.


Sounds like a good day...Sadhbh...nice lead up to the weekend...enjoy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. After a couple of hours sleep  I'm 6.3


Hate hate hate not getting a decent sleep Ljc...hope it improves over the weekend...good number!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Hi wirralass...you've probably heard most of the remedies for insomnia...I have a friend who was diagnosed with breast cancer just over a year ago...she couldn't sleep...sent her some sleep oil...helped her a great deal...believe Lavender is the best one...so difficult trying to get back into a regular pattern...might be worth trying it...would also recommend Valerian...one of the ingredients in Nytol tablets... said not only to aid sleep also used to relieve anxiety/stress...which of course can add to the problem of sleeplessness... you can use it to have a relaxing bath...or as a tea ...if you do decide to give it a try you might want to check with our GP or nurse before you take any supplements...it does have possible side effects...nothing worse than not getting a decent nights sleep.


@Bubbsie. Hi. Thanks for that Bubbsie particularly about consulting GP first re: side effects  I love the fragrance of lavender , it is very calming. Take care


----------



## Hazel

6.4 - I think I underestimated Novorapid when I had a pasta dinner - oops


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. The tiniest sprinkling of snow outside.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 6.4 - I think I underestimated Novorapid when I had a pasta dinner - oops


That's still a great waking number @Hazel, and especially after pasta!  Still no lantus?


----------



## khskel

Mmmmm and the number out of the hat this morning is 8.7. According to the libre went nearly hypo at about 01:00 then climbed steadily until about 03:30,  then dead level. Much head scratching. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 6.4 - I think I underestimated Novorapid when I had a pasta dinner - oops


That a great waking number especially after pasta


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> That's still a great waking number @Hazel, and especially after pasta!  Still no lantus?



Nope no Lantus


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Nope no Lantus


I'm jealous


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   My first reading was 8.4  A repeat gave me 7.5. The result of a lovely evening out with girls involving dauphinois potatoes and Eton mess.


----------



## Pine Marten

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all   My first reading was 8.4  A repeat gave me 7.5. The result of a lovely evening out with girls involving dauphinois potatoes and Eton mess.


Mmmm, that sounds nice  ! A respectable 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all   My first reading was 8.4  A repeat gave me 7.5. The result of a lovely evening out with girls involving dauphinois potatoes and Eton mess.



Every so often we just have to enjoy a good night out Linda even though we pay the price 

6.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Nope no Lantus


Fabulous, I do hope it continues, and I see little reason why it shouldn't  One thing I found when I stopped the lantus was that a stress I had been largely unaware of was lifted - that of the possibility of night hypos. I hadn't realised how much that had preyed on my subconscious mind. I hope you continue to improve and possibly that novorapid will be consigned to history before too long!


----------



## Hazel

Thank you Alan


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.6 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 8.6 this morning.


Morning...liking the new photo Sadhbh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Up early again...snotty...6.8 on the left hand...6.2 on the right hand?...so who knows.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me, which isn't bad considering I had an evening hypo followed by a JB and chocolate frenzy and went to bed on an 8.5


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Woke with 7.0. And snow everywhere!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  Woke with 7.0. And snow everywhere!


Eek!  None here, but there is an extremely icy wind blowing


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 7.8 for me. Not too bad considering I never got high enough to take all my bolus last night. Once again dead level from 03:30 onwards. No snow here. Have a snug Sunday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.7 for me today, was 12.5 before bed. 
No walk this morning, its too cold and snowy out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A 6.1 for me.  Just realised I haven't been on here much lately.  Got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all   My first reading was 8.4  A repeat gave me 7.5. The result of a lovely evening out with girls involving dauphinois potatoes and Eton mess.


I'd go 7.5 for Eaton Mess and the potatoes...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Woke up about 4 hours ago @ 5.4 had an early brekky as I was sooo sooo hungry. Then fell asleep again till 7 .  Only trouble is my tum is clamouring for another brekky , it'll be lucky .... not.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> I'd go 7.5 for Eaton Mess and the potatoes...


Me too


----------



## Manda1

And its a 5.2 from me x good morning one and all x


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. It's perishing here but no snow (yet). 
Just realised I've got the radiator switched off in the bedroom. No wonder I can hear my joints creak!


----------



## Northerner

Manda1 said:


> And its a 5.2 from me x good morning one and all x


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Amigo

Oh a 6.7 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...liking the new photo Sadhbh.



Thanks Bubbsie. It's about 10 years old, I'm thinking. I'm a bit more grey now!  We haven't any snow, and it was a tropical 2C when I got up! I like snow. (Because I don't have to go out in it!)


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.1 here, not bad considering I was stacking insulin last evening for a second piece of custard tart, and later still a packet of crisps. Weather has been so sleety, grey and gloomy the past few days, I tend to go on a comfort carb-fest. Off for a riding lesson later, to blow the cobwebs away, will need the thermals!


----------



## Ljc

Manda1 said:


> And its a 5.2 from me x good morning one and all x


Nice one


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, it's yet another cloudless day on the subtropical Isle of Mull. Ben the dog is subathing in the conservatory, which needs urgent glass cleaning.

I woke with 6.1, a uniform more or less straight line overnight, so that'll do me. I'm now just having a cappuccino and a leisurely vape. It's a hard life on the islands.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, it's yet another cloudless day on the subtropical Isle of Mull. Ben the dog is subathing in the conservatory, which needs urgent glass cleaning.
> 
> I woke with 6.1, a uniform more or less straight line overnight, so that'll do me. I'm now just having a cappuccino and a leisurely vape. It's a hard life on the islands.



Is this Fantasy Island you're basking on Mike?


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, it's yet another cloudless day on the subtropical Isle of Mull. Ben the dog is subathing in the conservatory, which needs urgent glass cleaning.
> 
> I woke with 6.1, a uniform more or less straight line overnight, so that'll do me. I'm now just having a cappuccino and a leisurely vape. It's a hard life on the islands.


Is that the dog or the conservatory that needs cleaning?


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks Bubbsie. It's about 10 years old, I'm thinking. I'm a bit more grey now!  We haven't any snow, and it was a tropical 2C when I got up! I like snow. (Because I don't have to go out in it!)


All about the smile Sadhbh...makes me smile back


----------



## Hazel

4.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 4.8 for me today


And still no lantus? How many days would that make it now?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning 5.4 for me, not bad seeing I was on night shift last night and indulged in crisps, chocolate eclair and white toast


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> And still no lantus? How many days would that make it now?



 8 days now

Could be the end?


----------



## Jonsi

A straight 9 for me this morning but I did get up very much later than usual. 

On a new insulin regime now. The Humulin-I has gone to be replaced by Humalog 50/50 twice a day and 25/75 once. Let's see if it helps.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 8 days now
> 
> Could be the end?


It's looking that way, isn't it? And is the novorapid still coming down?


----------



## Northerner

Jonsi said:


> A straight 9 for me this morning but I did get up very much later than usual.
> 
> On a new insulin regime now. The Humulin-I has gone to be replaced by Humalog 50/50 twice a day and 25/75 once. Let's see if it helps.


Hope so @Jonsi  Is there any particular reason they went for this configuration rather than a straight basal/bolus?


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all ye folks out there!

02.20am - bg 6.4 for the sake of it!
O8.00am bg 5.6 Ooops, nodded off wiithout signing in! 

No snow but bitter winds in this neck of the woods. 3°C & getting colder Brrrrrr Have stayed in Onesy all day!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> It's looking that way, isn't it? And is the novorapid still coming down?



Yes, very much so


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks Bubbsie. It's about 10 years old, I'm thinking. I'm a bit more grey now!  We haven't any snow, and it was a tropical 2C when I got up! I like snow. (Because I don't have to go out in it!)


@Sadhbh. I like snow too coz I'm a big kid at heart & still enjoy making snowmen with my grandsons, 19,17&17yrs old!!!!


----------



## wiseowl

Good evening a bit late on parade to day,my FBG was 4.7 at 5 am this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A 6.1 for me.  Just realised I haven't been on here much lately.  Got a lot of catching up to do.


@Mark Parrott come back soon then, missing your tempting menu's!!!


----------



## Jonsi

Northerner said:


> Hope so @Jonsi  Is there any particular reason they went for this configuration rather than a straight basal/bolus?


They seemed reluctant for reasons best known to themselves. I suggested that last review but they said no, although they did agree to me splitting the Humulin-I. This time they were happier to change AND to suggest a LCHF diet! If this regime doesn't work then my next review is early in May.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Hi. Thanks for that Bubbsie particularly about consulting GP first re: side effects  I love the fragrance of lavender , it is very calming. Take care


@Bubbsie. I've heard that a green light bulb in the bedroom helps to induce sleep, so that & lavender oil is on my shopping list x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.7 today...possibly lack of sleep...on duty 00:00 to 08:00...finish in a couple of hours...but...I'll take that


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. I've heard that a green light bulb in the bedroom helps to induce sleep, so that & lavender oil is on my shopping list x


Never heard of the green light before wirralass...whatever it takes...good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Never heard of the green light before wirralass...whatever it takes...good luck.


@Bubbsie. Thanks. Neither had I but anythings worth a try ain't it Think I read it on line when I was searching insomnia. Take care


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.7 from me today


----------



## Wirrallass

13.02.2017
Morning everyone in the Diabetes club! 
Bgl 6.9 at 6am.
Not surprised, been awake half the night (here comes confession!) had 2 Weetabix at 02.10hrs! And 2 skinny cappuccinos.  I thought it might have been higher!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> 13.02.2017
> Morning everyone in the Diabetic club!
> Bgl 6.9 at 6am.
> Not surprised, been awake half the night (here comes confession!) had 2 Weetabix at 02.10hrs! And 2 skinny cappuccinos.  I thought it might have been higher!


Entitled wirralas...without proper sleep...need something to get you through those 'dark' hours.


----------



## Bubbsie

Manda1 said:


> Morning all its a 5.7 from me today


Snap Manda.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Meter  6.1,  Libre 15 mins later 4.8.
Apart from around three am when Iibre showed a small and very short  hypo , I had a reasonably flat line .


----------



## khskel

Morning all.  Back on the straight and narrow with a 6 on the dot. Looks like it was the lanzaprapole ti blame. have a good week all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Entitled wirralas...without proper sleep...need something to get you through those 'dark' hours.


@Bubbsie. I know what i need but can't mention it here haha! so instead i might try hot milk & a big dash of brandy tonight  !!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. We've been forecast some sunshine this afternoon, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here. We've been forecast some sunshine this afternoon, I'll believe it when I see it.


@Robin. Wow, that's great Robin


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Wow, that's great


Do you mean the reading or the prospect of sunshine? The reading is a result of a couple of glasses of red wine last night. If only the sunshine was as easy to organise!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here. We've been forecast some sunshine this afternoon, I'll believe it when I see it.


We have some sunshine here Robin...although freezing cold!...you might get lucky.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Robin. Well I was referring to your bgl....but on second thoughts is that a good reading for T1?  Do hope the sun shines for you today, in fact for all of us to lift our spirits!!!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Gonna give the hospital a ring later for any news on my appointment.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.9 for me and wishing everyone a wonderful week. So grateful for the support I receive from  lovley people on this great forum.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Gonna give the hospital a ring later for any news on my appointment.


@Stitch. Good, glad you're making that call Stitch, don't let up till you're  given that all important appointment. x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Hope you get some good news re your appt Stitch. It will be good to at least have a date to focus on.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> @Robin. Well I was referring to your bgl....but on second thoughts is that a good reading for T1?  Do hope the sun shines for you today, in fact for all of us to lift our spirits!!!!!


Good/bad readings tend to be personal to each of us! 4.9 is fine for me after a glass or two of wine, because it seems to inhibit the dawn rise.  Because I know I normally dip around 3am and then rise, other times, I'd be worried if I was under 5 because it would suggest I'd dipped into hypo territory in the night.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.2 today.
> Hope you get some good news re your appt Stitch. It will be good to at least have a date to focus on.



Joining you on a 7.2 this morning Linda and seconding you on best wishes to @Stitch147.

Hell its cold!!!!


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.7 for me today. Gonna give the hospital a ring later for any news on my appointment.


Good luck.
A 6.4 for me was a suprise. Only thing that was different to normal was eat about 2 hours later about 8 instead of 6.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 14.4 for me today - colds hate me! Need to go super healthy this week and get back to nice numbers.

Northy hope you start feeling better soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone


@Northerner. So sorry to hear you're out of sorts Northerner, there's a lot of funny bugs going round atm. I hope its not the onset of anything more serious than a cold. You work hard on the forum + more, maybe you just need a break from it all to recharge your batteries. Keep up with the fluids & keep warm on these cold days & nights. Call in your GP if you feel any worse than today. I'll use this thread if that's ok to thank you so much for all the help & advice you have given to me since I joined the forum last month, it is very much appreciated, take good care of yourself & get well soon. Doctor Wirralass signing off!!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here (and no 5am hypo, yay!). I don't know what's going on with my body lately - I've almost halved my Lantus dose since new year.

Hope all those with the dreaded lurgy are feeling better asap.


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone



Take care of yourself and feel better soon northerner. It's so cold at the moment, it's hard not to feel chilled to the bone!


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Northerner , that's how I was feeling on Thursday.  Totally drained.  Have improved a lot now, so hope you do too.


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone


Sorry to hear you're not feeling great at the moment. Sending best wishes for a super speedy recovery.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me today and not feeling great  I've felt completely drained of energy for the past couple of days, not sure what it is - I don't have sniffles or a temperature, just tired, headachy and chilled to the bone


Sorry to hear you have the lurgy.  I hope you feel better soon. 
Their seems to be lots of bugs flying around lately.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I was 9 this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

I got 7.4 this morning, much to my shame. I think last nights curry hid somewhere waiting for the Humalog peak to pass by, then came out to do battle with the bedtime Levemir. Can't wait for square wave boluses


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I got 7.4 this morning, much to my shame. I think last nights curry hid somewhere waiting for the Humalog peak to pass by, then came out to do battle with the bedtime Levemir. Can't wait for square wave boluses


@mikeyB. I thought for a minute you were going to say square dancing! ........the main thing is, did you enjoy the curry? Take care


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Slept in today because I stayed up reading till 3. A gripping book, just couldn't put it down. The Deaths by Mark Lawson; would make a cracking drama. I'd watch it. 

5.9 @ 9.35 which isn't bad because I'm still not 100%. I wish all this blood would go away, especially when I have so much trouble getting it from my fingers.  I suppose it's backlog around my ear, nose and throat area after that horrendous nose bleed. Have to go walk in clinic tomoz if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm not sure I'd ever get to sleep reading a book with that title Ditto! 
Hope you soon start to feel better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning everyone, given up trying to sleep but it's way too dark and cold to even contemplate getting out of bed yet! 

5.7 for me. Dropped to 4.1 at 2am so decided I should have some peanut butter on toast. Seems to have done the trick!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone, given up trying to sleep but it's way too dark and cold to even contemplate getting out of bed yet!
> 
> 5.7 for me. Dropped to 4.1 at 2am so decided I should have some peanut butter on toast. Seems to have done the trick!


Well-tackled Rosie!  Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping, hope you manage to catch up soon. Looks like you might need to reduce your basal insulin slightly


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning peeps! There must be something in the air, some of us didnt get much, if any, sleep last night!

03.25am......4.9

06.00am.....6.1. (So hungry at 03.30am had a small bowl of cornflakes!) So cross now!

@Northerner. Hope you had a reasonable night & that you're feeling a tad better this morning.

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise
Sukkarto SR withdrawn


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 5.8  Libre says 4.7. The graph shows I dropped slightly low twice during the night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning everyone, given up trying to sleep but it's way too dark and cold to even contemplate getting out of bed yet!
> 
> 5.7 for me. Dropped to 4.1 at 2am so decided I should have some peanut butter on toast. Seems to have done the trick!


Hi@Rosie. It's flippin' cold here too, I'm sitting up in bed with a scarf wrapped round me neck, a woollen bobble 'at on me 'ed & gloves on me mitts waiting for the central heating to come on, t boilers on a go slow stop mode!!!!!! Take care & have a good day.


----------



## Manda1

It's a 5.3 from this morning x


----------



## Ljc

Aww Rosie sorry to see you're not sleeping, it's horrid isn't it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.4 for me.  Here's wishing everyone a nice level day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> It's a 5.3 from this morning x


@Manda, a wonderful 5.3 x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. Slept in today because I stayed up reading till 3. A gripping book, just couldn't put it down. The Deaths by Mark Lawson; would make a cracking drama. I'd watch it.
> 
> 5.9 @ 9.35 which isn't bad because I'm still not 100%. I wish all this blood would go away, especially when I have so much trouble getting it from my fingers.  I suppose it's backlog around my ear, nose and throat area after that horrendous nose bleed. Have to go walk in clinic tomoz if it doesn't clear up.


Hi@Ditto. Good luck if you go to the walk-in today (Tues) let us know how you get on x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.7 here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hectic day yesterday...duty...clients to see...then London to pick up a visitor staying for a couple of days...ended with dinner out...I 'sinned'...6.9 today...consider that a lucky escape considering what I ate.


----------



## Owen

Guys and Gals, another week off the meds and still getting sub 6 mmol readings.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Hectic day yesterday...duty...clients to see...then London to pick up a visitor staying for a couple of days...ended with dinner out...I 'sinned'...6.9 today...consider that a lucky escape considering what I ate.


Have a good time with visitors


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.4 here!! Had an out of routine day yesterday, and ended up at 4.4 at bedtime with about an hours worth of insulin left on board, so had two belvitas. Obv one would have been enough. Was 6.8 at 3am, so the dawn rise kicked in with a vengeance.


----------



## Wirrallass

Owen said:


> Guys and Gals, another week off the meds and still getting sub 6 mmol readings.


Hi@Owen. That's excellent, well done you


----------



## Carolg

15.0 for me today. Can't get levels down at all. Trying not to snack and reducing food increasing water a wee bit. Friend is finding out about exercise classes which are geared for folk with health conditions, so watch this space. Really fed up as haven't taken pain killers for sciatica for 3 days, and it's kicked in today with a wee vengeance. Och well, soon be friday lol. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Have a good time with visitors


Thanks Carol...poor visitors haven't told them I will be dragging them out walking as early as possible...got walk that 6.9 off this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> 15.0 for me today. Can't get levels down at all. Trying not to snack and reducing food increasing water a wee bit. Friend is finding out about exercise classes which are geared for folk with health conditions, so watch this space. Really fed up as haven't taken pain killers for sciatica for 3 days, and it's kicked in today with a wee vengeance. Och well, soon be friday lol. Have a great day everyone


Hi@Carolg. Don't despair, all is not lost. You are trying the best that you can. Hope the exercise classes come to fruition, you should feel better knowing that you will be doing something to remedy things. Take care now x

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only
Sukkarto SR withdrawn due to intolerance


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> (So hungry at 03.30am had a small bowl of cornflakes!)



Don't be cross, Wirralass. Who can sleep when they're hungry?! Not me.

Morning folks. 9.9 here - a bit high, but a straight line all night long according to Libre. What is a girl to do?


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Hectic day yesterday...duty...clients to see...then London to pick up a visitor staying for a couple of days...ended with dinner out...I 'sinned'...6.9 today...consider that a lucky escape considering what I ate.


Hi@Bubbsie. Don't be too hard on yourself, we all crack under the strain from time to time x


----------



## Ljc

Owen said:


> Guys and Gals, another week off the meds and still getting sub 6 mmol readings.


That's Brilliant news.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 12.3 this morning. Spoke to diabetes clinic at the hospital yesterday, my case is currently being graded to see how urgent I am!!! She said the likelihood is my appointment will be in april sometime. I told her I am away at the end of March so it looks like it will be after then.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 12.3 this morning. Spoke to diabetes clinic at the hospital yesterday, my case is currently being graded to see how urgent I am!!! She said the likelihood is my appointment will be in april sometime. I told her I am away at the end of March so it looks like it will be after then.


Everything crossed it will be April.
I am 8.4, but i had been downstairs put washing in machine and then came back upstairs before testing. I too did not have a good night woke before 2 to go to loo and then thristy, felt like I might be getting Urine Infection, then felt a bit nauseous. Feel ok now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 15.0 for me today. Can't get levels down at all. Trying not to snack and reducing food increasing water a wee bit. Friend is finding out about exercise classes which are geared for folk with health conditions, so watch this space. Really fed up as haven't taken pain killers for sciatica for 3 days, and it's kicked in today with a wee vengeance. Och well, soon be friday lol. Have a great day everyone


Carolg...are you coming down with something?...hope not...not really a great exerciser myself...I have far too many moving parts!!...however...do a lot of walking...as much as I can...we all have to gear our physical activity to our capabilities...fortunately so many different activity options...I'm sure you'll find something soon...don't be too hard on yourself...in pain...numbers up...doing your best...difficult at the best of times to control 'Betty'...never mind when we are feeling low...in pain...today will be better.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Stupid 14.7 this morning - fed up! Does anyone know if it's common to need different basal settings at night for different times of the month (on a pump)? I'm running out of ideas. Some carb free evenings ahead I feel to completely rule out food related results...


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi@Bubbsie. Don't be too hard on yourself, we all crack under the strain from time to time x



Wirralass...I didn't crack...I exploded...Turkish food...delicious...could not resist...will be pounding the pavements with poor Harry later this morning...haven't told him yet...as you can see he is looking forward to it...NOT!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 4.8 this morning


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all. Stupid 14.7 this morning - fed up! Does anyone know if it's common to need different basal settings at night for different times of the month (on a pump)? I'm running out of ideas. Some carb free evenings ahead I feel to completely rule out food related results...


I sympathise 1000%, Grainger.  You must be so frustrated - I'm sure a pumper will be along soon to advise you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 12.3 this morning. Spoke to diabetes clinic at the hospital yesterday, my case is currently being graded to see how urgent I am!!! She said the likelihood is my appointment will be in april sometime. I told her I am away at the end of March so it looks like it will be after then.


Hi@Stitch147. Oh no Stitch, that's a b....r isn't it?! So sorry for you. NHS has really gone to pot, nothing like it was years ago. Sincerely hope you don't have to wait till April to be seen. Thats way too long. Can't your GP have a word with the hospital to hurry things along? Alternatively, you could always plonk yourself in the clinics waiting room in the hope that you would be given an appointment that someone has cancelled??! Actually I'm  in the same boat and i feel like a hypocrite now for I've been waiting for near on 6 months for an appt to see a Specialist. I was recently given an appt for this month then two days later, the hospital wrote saying they had to cancel it for goodness sake. An appt has been made now for next month. Fingers crossed they don't cancel that one, I could bleed to death in the meantime, literally. Sorry to have intruded on your post, this wasnt intentional. keep your chin up if you can Stitch, thinking of you & take care. x


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Hi@Stitch147. Oh no Stitch, that's a b....r isn't it?! So sorry for you. NHS has really gone to pot, nothing like it was years ago. Sincerely hope you don't have to wait till April to be seen. Thats way too long. Can't your GP have a word with the hospital to hurry things along? Alternatively, you could always plonk yourself in the clinics waiting room in the hope that you would be given an appointment that someone has cancelled??! Actually I'm  in the same boat and i feel like a hypocrite now for I've been waiting for near on 6 months for an appt to see a Specialist. I was recently given an appt for this month then two days later, the hospital wrote saying they had to cancel it for goodness sake. An appt has been made now for next month. Fingers crossed they don't cancel that one, I could bleed to death in the meantime, literally. Sorry to have intruded on your post, this wasnt intentional. keep your chin up if you can Stitch, thinking of you & take care. x


My GP was reluctant to refer me in the first place!!! April isnt that far away and Im used to high numbers (I know that sounds wrong). Im gonna be ringing the clinic weekly until I have my appointment through (just in case of cancellations). I originally asked for a referal back in Novemeber and the GP i saw at the time refused to do it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Wirralass...I didn't crack...I exploded...Turkish food...delicious...could not resist...will be pounding the pavements with poor Harry later this morning...haven't told him yet...as you can see he is looking forward to it...NOT!


Hi@Bubbsie. You do make me laugh, I needed cheering up. Thanx. Harry looks adorable & so cuddly, where is he taking you for a walk?! At least he keeps you fit with the walking exercise that you do??! I exercise on my exercise bike but hoping, no not hoping, but I'm going to make myself walk as far as I can and back however long it takes me &  as often as I can, got to shift one more stone then I will have reached my target weight. Take care


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> 15.0 for me today. Can't get levels down at all. Trying not to snack and reducing food increasing water a wee bit. Friend is finding out about exercise classes which are geared for folk with health conditions, so watch this space. Really fed up as haven't taken pain killers for sciatica for 3 days, and it's kicked in today with a wee vengeance. Och well, soon be friday lol. Have a great day everyone



Me too, Carol. It's my shoulders feeling like two blades cutting each other. Getting into the serious pain killers today. Let's hope we both have only brief encounters of these pains. 
The weather is fine and sunny yesterday and today, so I can't blame the weather!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Everything crossed it will be April.
> I am 8.4, but i had been downstairs put washing in machine and then came back upstairs before testing. I too did not have a good night woke before 2 to go to loo and then thristy, felt like I might be getting Urine Infection, then felt a bit nauseous. Feel ok now.


Ah grovesy you really don't need to be told but if you think you have a urine infection you'd be best to see your GP. Tho MikeyB is the person to speak with on here, he's tops! Take care


----------



## mikeyB

Well, another beautiful day here on Mull. Bit breezy, mind.

I woke up with a disconcerting 3.4, but a cappuccino and biscuit, combined with the fearsome force of the dawn effect has sent this up to 11.4. Diabetes, eh? Sometimes you just can't win

Doesn't sound much like UTI, grovesy, but it costs next to nothing to bung a wee sample into the surgery for the nurse to dip a stick into for markers of infection.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon. 6.3 this morning @ 8.09 after a cracking nights' sleep.  Had a mound of mash last night  hence the high reading (high for me that is).

Forgot to say, I never did go to the walk-in clinic re my nose bleed. They were gonna put a camera up and I'm a wimp!


----------



## grainger

Bloden said:


> I sympathise 1000%, Grainger.  You must be so frustrated - I'm sure a pumper will be along soon to advise you.



Thanks. This D malarkey is all good fun! Hope you are having a great day. I'm sitting comfortably at 6 now so at least my daytime and corrections are still happy!


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Well, another beautiful day here on Mull. Bit breezy, mind.
> 
> I woke up with a disconcerting 3.4, but a cappuccino and biscuit, combined with the fearsome force of the dawn effect has sent this up to 11.4. Diabetes, eh? Sometimes you just can't win
> 
> Doesn't sound much like UTI, grovesy, but it costs next to nothing to bung a wee sample into the surgery for the nurse to dip a stick into for markers of infection.


Good afternoon MikeyB. Same here, bright n sunny but how that bitter wind doth still blow!
Glad the cappuccino & biscuit did the trick.
Yes, diabetes, who WOULD have it? I'd gladly give mine away to the first person I see tomorrow! (If only!)
Hope you're feeling a lot better than you have been M.
Take care, stay well & warm

Wirralass.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. Stupid 14.7 this morning - fed up! Does anyone know if it's common to need different basal settings at night for different times of the month (on a pump)? I'm running out of ideas. Some carb free evenings ahead I feel to completely rule out food related results...


Hi @grainger. I'm past all that now  and at that time I wasn't on insulin, but I found that at certain times of the month my levels did fluctuate more


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> Morning all. Stupid 14.7 this morning - fed up! Does anyone know if it's common to need different basal settings at night for different times of the month (on a pump)? I'm running out of ideas. Some carb free evenings ahead I feel to completely rule out food related results...




Hi, my morning readings are higher when on my period, I was 9 this morning. However I'm not on a pump. Its very frustrating.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Hi@Stitch147. Oh no Stitch, that's a b....r isn't it?! So sorry for you. NHS has really gone to pot, nothing like it was years ago. Sincerely hope you don't have to wait till April to be seen. Thats way too long. Can't your GP have a word with the hospital to hurry things along? Alternatively, you could always plonk yourself in the clinics waiting room in the hope that you would be given an appointment that someone has cancelled??! Actually I'm  in the same boat and i feel like a hypocrite now for I've been waiting for near on 6 months for an appt to see a Specialist. I was recently given an appt for this month then two days later, the hospital wrote saying they had to cancel it for goodness sake. An appt has been made now for next month. Fingers c





wirralass said:


> Ah grovesy you really don't need to be told but if you think you have a urine infection you'd be best to see your GP. Tho MikeyB is the person to speak with on here, he's tops! Take care





mikeyB said:


> Well, another beautiful day here on Mull. Bit breezy, mind.
> 
> I woke up with a disconcerting 3.4, but a cappuccino and biscuit, combined with the fearsome force of the dawn effect has sent this up to 11.4. Diabetes, eh? Sometimes you just can't win
> 
> Doesn't sound much like UTI, grovesy, but it costs next to nothing to bung a wee sample into the surgery for the nurse to dip a stick into for markers of infection.


No , I woke needing to go to the loo, then feeling abit like I did when I had one late last year and needed to have 3 lots of Antibiotics to knock it on the head. I thought I was going that way but fortunately not. I did drink 500 MLS of water after going loo.Fine this morning.


----------



## Carolg

grovesy said:


> Everything crossed it will be April.
> I am 8.4, but i had been downstairs put washing in machine and then came back upstairs before testing. I too did not have a good night woke before 2 to go to loo and then thristy, felt like I might be getting Urine Infection, then felt a bit nauseous. Feel ok now.


Hope you don't have uti. Take care


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carolg...are you coming down with something?...hope not...not really a great exerciser myself...I have far too many moving parts!!...however...do a lot of walking...as much as I can...we all have to gear our physical activity to our capabilities...fortunately so many different activity options...I'm sure you'll find something soon...don't be too hard on yourself...in pain...numbers up...doing your best...difficult at the best of times to control 'Betty'...never mind when we are feeling low...in pain...today will be better.


Hi bubbsie. I'm not great complying with pain relief, I work full time so when I come home I am cream crackered but not working extra unless absolutely necessary. Think I went back to work too early after nasty virus, I really felt older than my age, never felt so decrepit in my whole life. 


SadhbhFiadh said:


> Me too, Carol. It's my shoulders feeling like two blades cutting each other. Getting into the serious pain killers today. Let's hope we both have only brief encounters of these pains.
> The weather is fine and sunny yesterday and today, so I can't blame the weather!


Hope you feel better now


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> Hope you don't have uti. Take care


I have been ok today. Thanks,


----------



## Carolg

That's great. Hope you have a good sleep. I'm looking forward to cosy bed, cosy pj's and hot water bottle. hot drink, 2 cocodamol and a bit self hypnosis which will make me drift off.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...7.4 today (yuk)...had to dash off to work yesterday...late home...midnight...attacked the biscuits...no exercise...Coventry for the next 4/5 days working...must get a grip...no excuse!!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.7 here.
Shoulders much better last night. Yesterday was awful but just rested. Much better by tea time and today feeling normal. Guess it's just weather.


----------



## Hazel

5.4 for me today

Have a good day people


----------



## Manda1

Good morning everyone x its a 5.9 from me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . 7.3 , Libre says 6.1


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! 5.6 for me today after a massive 10.0 last night following a high carb Valentine's dinner.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all 14.3 for me after chicken curry at friends. Not big portion and only cup of fruit tea before bed. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.1 here.

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Sadhbh.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.4 today - hurrah! Finally


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all and a 5.1 for me, wishing everyone a good Wednesday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.1 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me. A few more hours and the end of the week is in sight but first security patches to install and test. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Amigo

Room for a latecomer with a 6.4?

Have a good day everyone  doesn't seem as cold as it has been


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning from another latecomer! 
Afraid to report 7.8 after a night shift. Didn't even put yesterday's number on here as was so high  
I'm not sure if I can realistically keep to lower carb than I do now. It's certainly possible but my cravings take over. Definitely eating more carbs than I should but each time I decide to tighten up I just can't stick to it for long. Today's another day so yet another new beginning!


----------



## Ditto

The only way I can stick to low carb is to go quite low, then your hunger goes away completely and puts you in complete control. After decades of being at the mercy of my food addiction this was heaven to me.  This is why people get quite evangelical about Atkins I think. They want everybody else to feel good too. Also it seems to level my BG. 

5.9 @ 7.17am


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning from another latecomer!
> Afraid to report 7.8 after a night shift. Didn't even put yesterday's number on here as was so high
> I'm not sure if I can realistically keep to lower carb than I do now. It's certainly possible but my cravings take over. Definitely eating more carbs than I should but each time I decide to tighten up I just can't stick to it for long. Today's another day so yet another new beginning!



I totally understand Linda. It's viewing each day as a new challenge but a kind of 'permissive' attitude creeps in and the levels creep up. I had to give myself a talking to last night when my level after tea unusually went up to 9.4 I'd have freaked out last year at that. It only took an hour to drop to 6.4 however but that's not the point.
It's such a pain isn't it?


----------



## Lindarose

Ditto said:


> The only way I can stick to low carb is to go quite low, then your hunger goes away completely and puts you in complete control. After decades of being at the mercy of my food addiction this was heaven to me.  This is why people get quite evangelical about Atkins I think. They want everybody else to feel good too. Also it seems to level my BG.
> 
> 5.9 @ 7.17am


Early on I did a very low carb diet but alas couldn't stick to it for longer than around 3 months. So although I like the idea of doing it I'm afraid I know it's not a long term solution for me. So I'll keep trying to at least reduce. Glad it's working for you Ditto. Must say your BGs are very impressive


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> I totally understand Linda. It's viewing each day as a new challenge but a kind of 'permissive' attitude creeps in and the levels creep up. I had to give myself a talking to last night when my level after tea unusually went up to 9.4 I'd have freaked out last year at that. It only took an hour to drop to 6.4 however but that's not the point.
> It's such a pain isn't it?



Indeed it is a pain Amigo   At the moment I'm having a bit of a struggle with joint pains flaring up so everything seems a harder battle. And a night shift leaves me feeling grouchy. Bad combo! Anyway spring is round the corner


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Indeed it is a pain Amigo   At the moment I'm having a bit of a struggle with joint pains flaring up so everything seems a harder battle. And a night shift leaves me feeling grouchy. Bad combo! Anyway spring is round the corner



You and I have a lot in common there Linda. My joints are goosed and it drags you down without having a night shift to contend with too! I don't sleep much anyway with persistent, agonising cramp. But we are doing pretty well in the scheme of things


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning peeps!
Waking bgl 5.5


Amigo said:


> You and I have a lot in common there Linda. My joints are goosed and it drags you down without having a night shift to contend with too! I don't sleep much anyway with persistent, agonising cramp. But we are doing pretty well in the scheme of things


Hi@Amigo. I endured agonising night cramps from toe to hip for months. Consulted my GP. Prescribed Quinine Sulphate 300mg. Problem solved. I soon know if I've missed a dose! Take care Amigo


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Morning peeps!
> Waking bgl 5.5
> 
> Hi@Amigo. I endured agonising night cramps from toe to hip for months. Consulted my GP. Prescribed Quinine Sulphate 300mg. Problem solved. I soon know if I've missed a dose! Take care Amigo



Thanks for the suggestion wirralass and I'm really pleased it helped you. Unfortunately I have leukaemia and quinine has the effect of impacting on the platelet count so not recommended for me I'm afraid. It's something that's much debated amongst people with my type of cancer but people who've taken quinine have found their platelets plummeting. Unfortunately the amount of quinine you'd get in tonic wouldn't be sufficient to help (but I don't care for tonic anyway). Cheers.

https://www.drugs.com/cdi/quinine.html


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all.
It was a 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lindarose said:


> Good morning from another latecomer!
> Afraid to report 7.8 after a night shift. Didn't even put yesterday's number on here as was so high
> I'm not sure if I can realistically keep to lower carb than I do now. It's certainly possible but my cravings take over. Definitely eating more carbs than I should but each time I decide to tighten up I just can't stick to it for long. Today's another day so yet another new beginning!




Hi, I work night shifts too and they can wreak havoc with my levels too  
I was 9.1 this morning and I wasn't even working last night!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion wirralass and I'm really pleased it helped you. Unfortunately I have leukaemia and quinine has the effect of impacting on the platelet count so not recommended for me I'm afraid. It's something that's much debated amongst people with my type of cancer but people who've taken quinine have found their platelets plummeting. Unfortunately the amount of quinine you'd get in tonic wouldn't be sufficient to help (but I don't care for tonic anyway). Cheers.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/cdi/quinine.html


 Thank you Amigo for www.drugs.co....I have read it, briefly for now. Shocked. Especially re bleed. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Wirralass has changed Avatar!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...on the run today...my third day working up north...a 6 for me today...numbers going down again...thank goodness!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 this morning and away for shopping in Glasgow, and the cinema. No, I said NO PATISSERIE on the way home!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all.
An early bird today with a 5.3

Well done Bubbsie x & good luck for today x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.2 .  Libre 5.7
Libre showed a nice even line last night too


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.8 this morning and away for shopping in Glasgow, and the cinema. No, I said NO PATISSERIE on the way home!!


Really Sadhbh?...NO...good girl...hope that resolve lasts


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning all.
> An early bird today with a 5.3
> 
> Well done Bubbsie x & good luck for today x


Good numbers...would love to get back in the fives...well done!


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.8 this morning and away for shopping in Glasgow, and the cinema. No, I said NO PATISSERIE on the way home!!


How on earth did you manage that


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 7.2 for me too @Ljc I'm surprised it's not higher due to the bedtime fight with a hypo. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and it's a 7.2 for me too @Ljc I'm surprised it's not higher due to the bedtime fight with a hypo. Is it Friday yet?


You did well in not over treating the hypo, I can't quite mange to do that yet.
Hope your not feeling too rough this morning.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and it's a 7.2 for me too @Ljc I'm surprised it's not higher due to the bedtime fight with a hypo. Is it Friday yet?


If you don't count today as it's started, 1 to go till Friday is done


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A 6.2 for me.


----------



## Carolg

13.6 for me this morning grrr


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today.


----------



## grovesy

6.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 13.6 for me this morning grrr


@Carolg, I'm a little concerned that you always seem to wake in the low teens  I know you are trying, but it might be worth starting a thread of your own so we can offer suggestions to try and get those levels under better control. I can't recall - are you on any medication for your diabetes?


----------



## Northerner

I missed yesterday - I was 6.3, and I was 6.3 again this morning!  I seem to have settled in the 6s in 2017, maybe I will get back in the 5s once Spring starts


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. No bloods can be extracted from me today, I am bloodless. 2 wasted lancets and four pricked digits later I've given up. Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. No bloods can be extracted from me today, I am bloodless. 2 wasted lancets and four pricked digits later I've given up. Have a good day all.


Sorry to hear this @Ditto  So frustrating!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. I'm sulking because it's not sunny any more. I want my money back.

5.3, by the way. Uncle Libre tells me there were no night time dips or peaks. Textbook stuff. Nice when I get it right.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. I'm sulking because it's not sunny any more. I want my money back.
> 
> 5.3, by the way. Uncle Libre tells me there were no night time dips or peaks. Textbook stuff. Nice when I get it right.


Erm , I almost hate to say this  but It's a lovely sunny day here on the Kent coast, only a slight chill too


----------



## Hazel

4..8 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> 4..8 this morning


@Hazel 4.8? Congrats. Very well done you x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.4 for me today.


----------



## Ingressus

I carnt wake up to anything less than 10 i so need more contoll


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. I'm sulking because it's not sunny any more. I want my money back.
> 
> 5.3, by the way. Uncle Libre tells me there were no night time dips or peaks. Textbook stuff. Nice when I get it right.


Sunny here in Essex today, having a cuppa then I am going to pot up Camellia I have just bought in Aldi.


----------



## Northerner

Ingressus said:


> I carnt wake up to anything less than 10 i so need more contoll


What sort of numbers do you go to bed on @Ingressus?


----------



## Ingressus

Hi Northerner i lets take yesterday woke up at 10.3 after breakfast which was a mouth full went to 12.1, before lunch 9.00 after lunch 16.9 ( which was not normal was with clients) before evening meal 11.5, after evening meal 10.5, didn't do before bed and woke up this morning at 10.3


----------



## Ingressus

Northerner said:


> What sort of numbers do you go to bed on @Ingressus?


See previous post


----------



## Northerner

Ingressus said:


> Hi Northerner i lets take yesterday woke up at 10.3 after breakfast which was a mouth full went to 12.1, before lunch 9.00 after lunch 16.9 ( which was not normal was with clients) before evening meal 11.5, after evening meal 10.5, didn't do before bed and woke up this morning at 10.3


Well, what that shows is that your levels appear to be staying quite steady, it's just that they are starting from a higher level than you would like. This is actually better than spiking up and down like a yo-yo, so it's not all bad news  Stick with it and hopefully you will be waking at better levels which will make all your number throughout the day look much better too, as you don't look to be getting too much of a rise from your food choices


----------



## AJLang

17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
 of 130% and lots of night time corrections.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
> of 130% and lots of night time corrections.


Sorry to hear this. Try and take care of yourself.


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this. Try and take care of yourself.


Thank you Grovesy


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
> of 130% and lots of night time corrections.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope that the situation improves for all concerned very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Amanda. I noticed you haven't been posting. Take care of yourself and best wishes to you and your friends/family xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and LindaRose. Unfortunately some of it is very bad news. I will dip in and out of here as much as I can xx


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner and LindaRose. Unfortunately some of it is very bad news. I will dip in and out of here as much as I can xx



Best wishes AJ x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> I carnt wake up to anything less than 10 i so need more contoll


@Ingressus. Please don't stress yourself Ingressus, it will upset your bgl ! Take a look at some of our menu's in'*What did you eat yesterday?*' to give you ideas & to help lower those Bgl's - and think positive, take care

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> 13.6 for me this morning grrr


@Carolg. Ah! But don't give up - just give up something that might have caused the rise yesterday  Take care

Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only atm


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
> of 130% and lots of night time corrections.





AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner and LindaRose. Unfortunately some of it is very bad news. I will dip in and out of here as much as I can xx





AJLang said:


> 17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
> of 130% and lots of night time corrections.


sorry to hear that you are dealing with lots of stressful things Amanda. No words but thinking of you{hugs}


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Really Sadhbh?...NO...good girl...hope that resolve lasts





Ljc said:


> How on earth did you manage that



I did it. We went to subway, before we went into the station and I got a BMT salad, they have salads now that are the sandwich without bread! And also, fate intervened... We sat down in the station to eat, and the announcements called our train, (the earlier one than booked) so we scurried along to that train. Temptation Removed!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Well, what that shows is that your levels appear to be staying quite steady, it's just that they are starting from a higher level than you would like. This is actually better than spiking up and down like a yo-yo, so it's not all bad news  Stick with it and hopefully you will be waking at better levels which will make all your number throughout the day look much better too, as you don't look to be getting too much of a rise from your food choices


That's a good way to think of the high numbers northerner


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early start...5.6 today...been missing those fives...hope I can keep it up.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> 17.8 this morning. Sorry that I haven't been around but dealing with some very stressful times affecting very close friends and family. It will only get worse but I don't want to say more on here. Currently on a TBR
> of 130% and lots of night time corrections.


AJ...just caught up with this...so difficult when we have to watch family and those we care for dealing with distressing  and difficult times...will be thinking of you...take care xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start...5.6 today...been missing those fives...hope I can keep it up.


Good morning @Bubbsie. Well done you on your 5.6 x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning @Bubbsie. Well done you on your 5.6 x


Blimey...you're an early bird wirralass...thank you...as said been missing those fives...working up north for the last few days...so difficult to find suitable things to eat...after what I ate yesterday...amazed I got those numbers (had several fives yesterday)...just about to get myself together for another drive up the M1 (wonderful scenery...road works...speed cameras...exhaust pipes)...hope you've done good this morning...okay...more coffee & metformin for breakfast...hmmn...sounds delicious...can't wait!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey...you're an early bird wirralass...thank you...as said been missing those fives...working up north for the last few days...so difficult to find suitable things to eat...after what I ate yesterday...amazed I got those numbers (had several fives yesterday)...just about to get myself together for another drive up the M1 (wonderful scenery...road works...speed cameras...exhaust pipes)...hope you've done good this morning...okay...more coffee & metformin for breakfast...hmmn...sounds delicious...can't wait!


@Bubbsie. Restless night! Not tested yet. Safe journey there & back. Hope no traffic congestion so you can make good headway x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Restless night! Not tested yet. Safe journey there & back. Hope no traffic congestion so you can make good headway x


Hope you can get your head down some point today...restless sleep makes me sooooooooooooooooooo B****Y!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 7.6 , 5.9 on Libre


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning to a 6.5 
That's my first waking bloods below 7 in over two weeks. 
And my lowest EVER.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 6.4 for me. The morning arrived very suddenly. Need shower, need tea. Ug.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. 6.4 for me.  Slightly higher than usual.  Might be the delayed reaction of the dumpling & 2 eclairs I had last night.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 6.5 for me and happy I had no hypos during my five mile walk yesterday. It was so beautiful with snow drops in the woods and very mild, Spring is coming!


----------



## grovesy

8.4 for me.


----------



## Manda1

Good morning everyone its a 4.9 for me which is a surprise coz it was 9.0 when I went to bed last night !


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, a 6.5 for me and happy I had no hypos during my five mile walk yesterday. It was so beautiful with snow drops in the woods and very mild, Spring is coming!


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 today. 

I've taken the drastic step of having some breakfast which is a novelty for me as I'm having my hair cut this morning and I always run 'Steel Magnolias' through my head where Julia Roberts has a hypo in the hairdressers. I'm always relieved when both sides of my hair match just in case anything goes wrong


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 today.
> 
> I've taken the drastic step of having some breakfast which is a novelty for me as I'm having my hair cut this morning and I always run 'Steel Magnolias' through my head where Julia Roberts has a hypo in the hairdressers. I'm always relieved when both sides of my hair match just in case anything goes wrong


Hehe! I always feel like that when I go to the dentists!  Hope all goes smoothly and you come out looking (even more!) fabulous


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, late on parade, been dealing with the plumber who is fitting a new boiler (hurrah, got tired of coaxing the last out of our limpy old one). Good job the weather's a bit milder, took me back to my youth, waking without central heating this morning!


----------



## Amigo

A not so brilliant round 7 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Afternoon all  
I slept really soundly after a nightshift  that went on forever! Disappointed with 7.9. Hopefully once I start moving it will go down a bit. xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Fri. 16.02.2017
Afternoon all.

Bit late clocking on!
I awoke to a 6.3.
Disappointed after 4.6 post eve.meal yesterday...4.8 at 11.30pm last night..... 5.1 after a late snack pm of 1 salmon stick + 2 cracker bites. Total carbs: 5g : Total sugar 1.2g.
Late snack a grave mistake! Slap on the hand! But was such a hungry horace! Should have filled up with water instead. Ah well, at least I know where I went wrong No more late snacks for me


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes smoothly and you come out looking (even more!) fabulous



Mission accomplished and no need for orange juice from Dolly Parton


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Restless night! Not tested yet. Safe journey there & back. Hope no traffic congestion so you can make good headway x


Safe journey bubbsie


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm very late as I was on night shift last night, 5.7 on waking, which I'm really pleased about as usually wake in double figures after nights.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey...you're an early bird wirralass...thank you...as said been missing those fives...working up north for the last few days...so difficult to find suitable things to eat...after what I ate yesterday...amazed I got those numbers (had several fives yesterday)...just about to get myself together for another drive up the M1 (wonderful scenery...road works...speed cameras...exhaust pipes)...hope you've done good this morning...okay...more coffee & metformin for breakfast...hmmn...sounds delicious...can't wait!


Hi Bubbsie. Mine was 6.3. Bit disappointed but no worries! Can be remedied. Hope your trip up the M1 went without hotch....I mean hitch! And back home safe & sound. It must be difficult trying to balance your bgls when away but you've got the weekend to right those......unless of course you fancy a binge treat! Sorry, I shouldn't be encouraging you! Take care & enjoy your weekend. x


----------



## Ditto

6.3 @ 6.13am due I presume to M&S mustard sauce with dinner last night? It tasted very sweet and scrummy.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.3 @ 6.13am due I presume to M&S mustard sauce with dinner last night? It tasted very sweet and scrummy.


@Ditto. I've been having problems lately drawing blood but found that testing my finger on the side near the cuticle is doing the trick. Also best not to use either thumbs or index fingers as per @Northerners advice ; ) Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.3 @ 6.13am due I presume to M&S mustard sauce with dinner last night? It tasted very sweet and scrummy.


@Ditto. Hi. Where have you been? Missed you, hope you are alright, take care x


----------



## Ditto

I go to visit my son on a Friday and Sunday I'm with daughter. I have a relaxing day goggleboxing and my brother spends time with Mum. 

I'm getting a bit better at digging out the blood since I started the marching up and down like a tin soldier. It works.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I go to visit my son on a Friday and Sunday I'm with daughter. I have a relaxing day goggleboxing and my brother spends time with Mum.
> 
> I'm getting a bit better at digging out the blood since I started the marching up and down like a tin soldier. It works.


Glad to hear that and glad you're OK @Ditto. A change is as good as the rest from your usual & maybe a demanding week eh?! Great Bgl's yesterday. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Edited. This is how my BGL's panned out Friday - Yesterday.

Waking & pre brunch : 6.3
Pre dinner : 4.7
Post dinner 2hrs: 5.5
Post dinner 3hrs: 5.2
Final bgl: 4.5

Anyone fancy a guess at what my waking bgl will be Saturday?


----------



## Debbie k

wirralass said:


> @Northerner. This is how my BGL's panned out Friday - Yesterday.
> 
> Waking & pre brunch : 6.3
> Pre dinner : 4.7
> Post dinner 2hrs: 5.5
> Post dinner 3hrs: 5.2
> Final bgl: 4.5
> 
> Anyone fancy a guess at what my waking bgl will be Saturday?



wow thats better than mine today highest for me was 12. 3  ive along way to go managing levels and hiya


----------



## Wirrallass

Debbie k said:


> wow thats better than mine today highest for me was 12. 3  ive along way to go managing levels and hiya


Hi Debbie. Thanx for your post. I'm only just getting my head round D myself, a case of trial & error I think as to how different foods affect my bgls. It's a personal thing - what suits one doesn't always suit another. It might take some time but keep striving for your goal. Good luck & take care

Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Debbie k

wirralass said:


> Hi Debbie. Thanx for your post. I'm only just getting my head round D myself, a case of trial & error I think as to how different foods affect my bgls. It's a personal thing - what suits one doesn't always suit another. It might take some time but keep striving for your goal. Take care
> 
> Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet & exercise only



Hi wirralass . your welcome same for me getting my head round it all i did a trail an error yesterday as its now 1 am an wont be eating a certain food again , how do you feel as blood sugar levels drop , i have been feeling tired its all new and good luck to you to , take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Debbie k said:


> Hi wirralass . your welcome same for me getting my head round it all i did a trail an error yesterday as its now 1 am an wont be eating a certain food again , how do you feel as blood sugar levels drop , i have been feeling tired its all new and good luck to you to , take care


Hi again Debbie. When my bgl lowers I feel ok apart from the fact that I feel hungry! Odd! I have never felt more hungry as i do since being diagnosed crazy! So i drink about 100-200mls of water even though I'm not thirsty! Fills my stomach & kind of staves off the hunger pangs, whether that is the right thing to do, I'm not sure. Occasionly I feel tired & weak, but only occasionally, then I will eat about 2g-3g carbs. (Asda's cracker bites) It works for me. I believe that this diabetes malarkey is manageable once we each learn how to deal with our own individual Type. Answer's & management come slowly but better that than never eh? Take care


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  7.2 , Libre says 5.7 
I've got some sort of lurgy started yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  7.2 , Libre says 5.7
> I've got some sort of lurgy started yesterday afternoon.


Morning Ljc & oh no, not you as well, poor you, lots of it going around. 7.2 not bad at all. Plenty of rest, drink lots water, keep warm & hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghh...morning...day five of working up north today...woke to a 6.8 ..must be the prospect of yet another days driving up and down the M1...Sunday off...so looking forward to that


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Safe journey bubbsie


Hi Carol...so far the M1 has been kind to me...hoping that continues today...Sunday off...can't wait...see you're on a bit of a journey yourself with your BG numbers just looked through your posts...relieved to see they are coming down...and your resolve is strong...so difficult juggling everything...'Betty' can be such a B***H at times.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi Bubbsie. Mine was 6.3. Bit disappointed but no worries! Can be remedied. Hope your trip up the M1 went without hotch....I mean hitch! And back home safe & sound. It must be difficult trying to balance your bgls when away but you've got the weekend to right those......unless of course you fancy a binge treat! Sorry, I shouldn't be encouraging you! Take care & enjoy your weekend. x


One more day to go...off tomorrow...trying to find something suitable to eat while 'on the run' is a chore...slightly up on BG...no walking/exercise for the last four days...missing it...shows...numbers slightly up...nothing disastrous (yet!)...will be pounding those streets tomorrow...have a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all you early risers!  I'm one today too. And it's 6.9 here. 
And good morning to everyone else enjoying a few more zzzz.....


----------



## Wirrallass

Sat.17.02.17

Morning early birds ... it's bang on 5.0 today!

Diagnosed Type2 April 2017
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Manda1

And its a 5.0 for me too this morning x working all weekend hope everyone has a good one x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning all, 8.2 this morning and looking forward to a crafty day today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.2 for me. Getting a bit fed up with this slow digestion. Consultant appt 28/03 unless they cancel again. Enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.2 for me. Getting a bit fed up with this slow digestion. Consultant appt 28/03 unless they cancel again. Enjoy your weekends.


@khskel Thanks, hope you have a good one too. Take care 
Diagnosed Type 2April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  7.2 , Libre says 5.7
> I've got some sort of lurgy started yesterday afternoon.


Yuk Ljc...and just in time for the weekend!!!...hope you can put your feet up today and tomorrow... concentrate on blitzing that lurgy...


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thank you for the good wishes yesterday. My levels are out of control. 15.5 this morning despite a 3am correction. I hate how the Big C is affecting those I love so much.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.9 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 4.8 here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 4.9 for me


Fantastic Hazel, good for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, 4.8 here.





Robin said:


> Morning everyone, 4.8 here.


Wow! Great number.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Wow! Great number.


Couple of glasses of red wine on a Friday evening does it for me every time.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Urghh...morning...day five of working up north today...woke to a 6.8 ..must be the prospect of yet another days driving up and down the M1...Sunday off...so looking forward to that


Almost there! What a marathon this week has been for you and wishing you a good day before your amazing rest tomorrow.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.9 for me, wishing everyone a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Thank you for the good wishes yesterday. My levels are out of control. 15.5 this morning despite a 3am correction. I hate how the Big C is affecting those I love so much.


Sorry to hear that your levels are so troublesome currently Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all you early risers!  I'm one today too. And it's 6.9 here.
> And good morning to everyone else enjoying a few more zzzz.....


Happy 1st birthday to your 4 legged friend!


----------



## khskel

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Thank you for the good wishes yesterday. My levels are out of control. 15.5 this morning despite a 3am correction. I hate how the Big C is affecting those I love so much.


Yes I hate the big C too. At least we have some measure of control over the D. Take care.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan and Khskel


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Thank you for the good wishes yesterday. My levels are out of control. 15.5 this morning despite a 3am correction. I hate how the Big C is affecting those I love so much.


Sorry to hear this. Stress has alot to answer for.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a teeny weeny 3.2 for me today. Come on diabetes behave yourself , don't make me get cross.... 

I hope your levels settle down Amanda, sending you best wishes x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy and Flower. Hopefully my levels will improve after I see Mum tomorrow. I'm also going to make sure that I start doing my relaxation exercises.
Flower I hope that you get that hypo easily sorted out.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Some health issues overnight.

Sending best wishes to all having struggles today. Stay strong AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning. Some health issues overnight.
> 
> Sending best wishes to all having struggles today. Stay strong AJ


Sorry to hear you had a rough night Amigo, hope things improve soon. Thank you, and you too. Do take care AJ, chin up if you can x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Wirralass x


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up dripping wet through with the terse message LO from the Libre. Fingerprick said 2.8. This is insulin miscalculation. I'm losing weight, so there isn't as much of me for the insulin to work on, I'll have to do some experimenting. Either that or the Diabetes Fairy got in through the cat flap


----------



## mikeyB

The other thing, of course, is that the more fat I lose the less insulin resistant I will be.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> The other thing, of course, is that the more fat I lose the less insulin resistant I will be.


Interestingly, although I have lost weight since stopping drinking alcohol, and my body/visceral fat has declined considerably, I appear to be needing slightly more insulin now than I used to! 

Hope the hypo-hangover isn't too bad Mike.


----------



## grainger

Morning all a 4.1 for me. Happy Saturday all


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all a 4.1 for me. Happy Saturday all


Livin' on the edge a bit there @grainger!  Hope you have a good day


----------



## Ditto

Evening all, 5.9 for me this morning @ 8.27am.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Evening all, 5.9 for me this morning @ 8.27am.


Hey Ditto wow! 5.9 bet you're pleased well done u. x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.7 . Libre says 5.8
I was all up hill and down dale BG wise yesterday. I don't feel so bad atm so I'm hoping  BGs will behave.
Woke up from a weird dream, I had to go to A&E, was admitted and no idea why I'd gone there, on the ward strange things happened , like the sister coming over telling me off for being difficult and rude, then deliberately squirting the back of my neck with water and being given a transfusion that wasn't actually connected up to me . No idea what that was all about lol


----------



## Stitch147

Strange dream there Lin. 
A 9.5 for me today. Gonna have a day out with the OH today, starting at Chatham docks, then see where we end up.


----------



## Bubbsie

B****R...7.5 for me today...a week of inactivity and lack of routine showing...need to get organised...could have been worse.


----------



## grovesy

8.4 for me despite a very active day yesterday.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you Grovesy and Flower. Hopefully my levels will improve after I see Mum tomorrow. I'm also going to make sure that I start doing my relaxation exercises.
> Flower I hope that you get that hypo easily sorted out.


Bit late to this AJ... mad week at work...so difficult to focus  when our family and those we care for are unwell...or troubled...hope the visit with your mum went well and your able to balance those BG levels out...take care.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.7 . Libre says 5.8
> I was all up hill and down dale BG wise yesterday. I don't feel so bad atm so I'm hoping  BGs will behave.
> Woke up from a weird dream, I had to go to A&E, was admitted and no idea why I'd gone there, on the ward strange things happened , like the sister coming over telling me off for being difficult and rude, then deliberately squirting the back of my neck with water and being given a transfusion that wasn't actually connected up to me . No idea what that was all about lol


Painful when those BG's are up and you've no idea why...just one of those 'D' days...good to hear you are feeling okay this morning...as for Nurse Ratchet (dream)...I'm pretty sure I've met her at some point in the last six months or so (several times)...re focus...today will be better.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.8 here - oops! Overdid my bedtime snack. Dr Boots loves telling me I'm a wuss, but when I've had a string of lower-than-usual hypos overnight  I don't want to go to sleep without a snack...so there. 

Enjoy Sunday folks.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me.  Was out for dinner last night for my brother's 60th.  Had a mixed grill with salad & no dessert.  It was a bit of a disaster, really.  Pub was packed & we waited an hour & a half for our food  & when it did arrive, the steaks were like shoe leather.  Absolutely cremated.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 after a really long sleep. Think I've caught up now!


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

QUOTE="Mark Parrott, post: 687497, member: 14673"]Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me.  Was out for dinner last night for my brother's 60th.  Had a mixed grill with salad & no dessert.  It was a bit of a disaster, really.  Pub was packed & we waited an hour & a half for our food  & when it did arrive, the steaks were like shoe leather.  Absolutely cremated.[/QUOTE]
Very restrained for you Mark...no dessert...in the circumstances just as well if the food was so awful...hope you got a huge reduction...might have been tempted to ask for a full refund!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 13.8 here - oops! Overdid my bedtime snack. Dr Boots loves telling me I'm a wuss, but when I've had a string of lower-than-usual hypos overnight  I don't want to go to sleep without a snack...so there.
> 
> Enjoy Sunday folks.


You too Bloden...not a wuss...just taking the right precautions .


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Very restrained for you Mark...no desert...in the circumstances just as well if the food was so awful...hope you got a huge reduction...might have been tempted to ask for a full refund!


It's the same pub we went to on my birthday last year & it was great.  Just don't think they could cope with it being so busy.  I skipped dessert as it was 10.00 by the time we finished dinner & wife was falling asleep.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> It's the same pub we went to on my birthday last year & it was great.  Just don't think they could cope with it being so busy.  I skipped dessert as it was 10.00 by the time we finished dinner & wife was falling asleep.


Such a shame the meal and service were so poor Mark  Hope it didn't spoil the celebrations too much 

@Ljc - weird dream!  I had a dream the other night that I was eating the badges off the Diabetic Fairy's jumper - including the little pendant that @pottersusan made for her - I was distraught when I realised I had eaten that - thankfully woke up and realised it was a dream/nightmare!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me as punishment for late night toast


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner , That's weird . They seem so real too don't they. I was amazed and so relieved when I opened my eyes


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> @Northerner , That's weird . They seem so real too don't they. I was amazed and so relieved when I opened my eyes


My weirdest dream of my entire life was when I dreamed about the circumstances and people I encountered during my stay in hospital at diagnosis - a full 18 months before it happened    I still find that disturbing because I'm not a person who believes in prescience or other psychic phenomena generally, but it most definitely happened


----------



## Lindarose

Now that really is weird! I suppose at the time you didn't think much about it but when it was actually happening it must have really spooked you.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> My weirdest dream of my entire life was when I dreamed about the circumstances and people I encountered during my stay in hospital at diagnosis - a full 18 months before it happened    I still find that disturbing because I'm not a person who believes in prescience or other psychic phenomena generally, but it most definitely happened



Oh I've had that happen in relation to myself and other people northerner and it really is scary!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 7.1 for me as punishment for late night toast


Not that bad for some toast...anyway you're entitled Amigo...tell em' I said so.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Now that really is weird! I suppose at the time you didn't think much about it but when it was actually happening it must have really spooked you.


It definitely did!


----------



## Wirrallass

6.7 then 7.9 few seconds later! Can't wait for the new meter to arrive...& a revised diet!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me.  Was out for dinner last night for my brother's 60th.  Had a mixed grill with salad & no dessert.  It was a bit of a disaster, really.  Pub was packed & we waited an hour & a half for our food  & when it did arrive, the steaks were like shoe leather.  Absolutely cremated.


@mark. Shoe leather? Oh no! Perhaps you should have celebrated your brothers birthday at yours instead! I'm sure you would have concocted a deliciously healthy meal for all - then gone to the pub later for celebratory drinks! Take care


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.4 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @mark. Shoe leather? Oh no! Perhaps you should have celebrated your brothers birthday at yours instead! I'm sure you would have concocted a deliciously healthy meal for all - then gone to the pub later for celebratory drinks! Take care


Unfortunately, he lives 40 miles away & couldn't have a drink if he had to drive.  And as our spare room is full of rubbish, he couldn't stay over either.  Otherwise, that would've been a great idea.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Unfortunately, he lives 40 miles away & couldn't have a drink if he had to drive.  And as our spare room is full of rubbish, he couldn't stay over either.  Otherwise, that would've been a great idea.


@Mark Parrott ........so clear out spare room! Pot-kettle!!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I am slowly clearing it out.  It's full of unsold furniture from our failed business.  Trying to flog it on eBay.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I am slowly clearing it out.  It's full of unsold furniture from our failed business.  Trying to flog it on eBay.


Good luck Mark


----------



## Ditto

Couldn't get any blood out till I'd been for a walk so 6.2 @ 10.42am after breakfast.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> You too Bloden...not a wuss...just taking the right precautions .


Thank you, Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6 today...after a heavy working week with no routine...and BG's up and down like a yo yo...seem to be getting back on track.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie. Morning to u too Bubbsie, thanx for the wakeup call, now just how did you know I had to be up early today? Glad your busy up & down the M1 is over. Your 6 is a good number I've not tested yet x


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all. Bgl 5.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. 6.6 , 5.1 on Libre


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Morning to u too Bubbsie, thanx for the wakeup call, now just how did you know I had to be up early today? Glad your busy up & down the M1 is over. Your 6 is a good number I've not tested yet x


Initially up at 03:40...back to bed...couldn't sleep...gave up...got up!...if I'd known you were an early riser...would have given you a shout then...good scores on your doors this morning...still chasing those elusive fives who seem to have deserted me


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A rather disappointing 6.7 today. No idea why.  Done nothing different.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A rather disappointing 6.7 today. No idea why.  Done nothing different.


Just one of those days Mark!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.4/4.7 for me. Caught the libre sensor with 2 minutes left on it. Got my money's worth out of it like a good Yorkshire man. Happy new work week everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A rather disappointing 6.7 today. No idea why.  Done nothing different.


You didn't wear pyjamas last night, that's why!!!!!!! Haha!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Initially up at 03:40...back to bed...couldn't sleep...gave up...got up!...if I'd known you were an early riser...would have given you a shout then...good scores on your doors this morning...still chasing those elusive fives who seem to have deserted me


But thats the thing Bubbsie I'm not an early riser normally! just so not a morning person only managed a couple of hours myself must be something in the air  and you WILL get those 5's in no time  so no late snacking! ... pot..kettle!!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 this morning.


----------



## grovesy

8.1 for me.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.2 for me and was similar yesterday, so strange as has been in 6.s and not changed anything. I have reduced my lantus this morning. Wishing all a fantastic week.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  A rather disappointing 6.7 today. No idea why.  Done nothing different.


I never do anything different and my BGs are all over the place. Hope you can work out what it was, Mark. If not, just say "hey ho" and get on with your day.

Morning all. 7.1 here. Chilly but sunny - just how I like it.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.4 here, whoops, was a bit too low to go to bed on last night, so ate half a biscuit, as last time that happened I ate a whole one and woke up in the 7s. Can't win!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 after a night of piddles! I've worn out the carpet to the bathroom. Maybe need to go back to basics because it shouldn't be like this (no I don't have a UTI).


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.3 at 4am then 7.4 when I eventually got breakfast ready at 8! Exam time now... wonder what it'll do to my sugar levels


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 after a night of piddles! I've worn out the carpet to the bathroom. Maybe need to go back to basics because it shouldn't be like this (no I don't have a UTI).


Its no joke is it but Erm...no disrespect Amigo but a commode in your bedroom....or bucket side of bed?! Meant in the sincere way it is written x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Its no joke is it but Erm...no disrespect Amigo but a commode in your bedroom....or bucket side of bed?! Meant in the sincere way it is written x



Behave yourself! Lol ....I have an ensuite next to me thanks. Just a pity I have to keep trying to get back to sleep!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bloden said:


> I never do anything different and my BGs are all over the place. Hope you can work out what it was, Mark. If not, just say "hey ho" and get on with your day.
> 
> Morning all. 7.1 here. Chilly but sunny - just how I like it.


Hey ho!


----------



## Hazel

Sorry peeps, late on parade - 5.1


----------



## Nig3lMac

my 7 day average was 6.3 Had one anomaly of a day where i woke to 8.7 !


----------



## Ditto

No blood. I can't spare any.  Managed a tiny pinpick which seemed to be enough, so 5.8 @ 2.33pm. Had a ginormous greedy breakfast too so I think that's good.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Behave yourself! Lol ....I have an ensuite next to me thanks. Just a pity I have to keep trying to get back to sleep!


I've heard that a green light bulb left on in say your bedside lamp at night is relaxing -  and Valerian & lavender helps promote sleep too.


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> I've heard that a green light bulb left on in say your bedside lamp at night is relaxing -  and Valerian & lavender helps promote sleep too.



That's kind of you wirralass but to be honest I'd sleep well if I didn't keep needing to pee! Lol


----------



## Kaylz

7.3 this morning for me  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> 7.3 this morning for me  x



That's a bit higher than your usual Kaylz.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> That's kind of you wirralass but to be honest I'd sleep well if I didn't keep needing to pee! Lol


I empathise wholeheartedly Amigo, take care & I do hope you have a better night tonight  @Bubbsie...Valerian


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> That's a bit higher than your usual Kaylz.


I know I'm usually in the 5's, always hit a problem on a Sunday and usually carries on into the Monday don't think my body likes me eating at 8:30pm on a Saturday night, was worse at dinner - 8.7 but got a bit worked up and stressed about an hour before haha, I'm sure all will be fine  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.8 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Up at 04:30...way too early...a 6 for me today...anti-coagulation this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right at last...fingers crossed.


----------



## Manda1

Bubbsie said:


> Up at 04:30...way too early...a 6 for me today...anti-coagulation this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right at last...fingers crossed.


Hope all goes well bubbsie my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks Manda...if I can get it right can extend those appointments to monthly ones...rather than every week...or twice a week.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here. You have to get up early on this forum to be first in line!
Good luck, Bubbsie.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.1 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 11.9 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Digestion seemed a bit faster last night had an unexpected spike 2hrs after eating and managed all my bolus before bed without a hint of a hypo so here I am with a 6.3 and no chipped nail varnish. Have a good day all of you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.6 here. You have to get up early on this forum to be first in line!
> Good luck, Bubbsie.


Thanks Bloden...not a planned early morning...just don't sleep that well sometimes (most times)...my own fault really...get so wound up over this particular clinic...probably because I have no control over it...hope you are feeling well...and the sun is shining where you are....great numbers.


----------



## Hazel

Motning peeps - 4.8 for me


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 8.7 , Libre 6.6 guess which one I prefer


----------



## Ljc

@Bubbsie , Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Up at 04:30...way too early...a 6 for me today...anti-coagulation this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right at last...fingers crossed.



Good luck at the clinic.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> @Bubbsie , Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks Ljc...hmmn...a lucky guess... I'd say you prefer the Libre reading?


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good luck at the clinic.


Thanks Sadhbh...almost got there last time...new day...so hopeful


----------



## Robin

8.0 for me today! Terrible, not only from the size of the number but it puts me on the wrong side of the new Mod (forgive me, Kooky!). Underbolused for one of daughters home made scones ( couldn't refuse, now could I) because I'd done a shedload of gardening and was anticipating a gardening hypo which never materialised. 
Good luck today, Bubbsie.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 11.9 for me today.


Almost sharing with you Amanda, 11.7 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  A much more acceptable 5.7 today.  Good luck today @Bubbsie


----------



## Manda1

Good morning all its a 4.9 from me this morning x


----------



## grovesy

13.0, but I forgot till I had eaten toast. Not well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@grovesy hope you feel better soon


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> 13.0, but I forgot till I had eaten toast. Not well.


Sorry to hear you are not well @grovesy  I hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## AJLang

Grovesy I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaylz

4.5 for me this morning x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and just woke up after a nightshift. Haven't done BG yet but just reading the scores on the doors before I move. 
Good luck today Bubbsie. We are all behind you. And hope you soon feel better grovesy.


----------



## Lindarose

And it's 7.3 from me. Seem to have settled in the 7's lately.


----------



## Wirrallass

21,02.2017
Afternoon peeps! Couldn't check in til now!  For me it was a 6.0
@Bubbsie. Hope everything went as well as could be expected this morning x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Motning peeps - 4.8 for me


That's a Wow from me Hazel


----------



## Wirrallass

@grovesy. Do hope you feel better soon, stay warm, take care & look after yourself.


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 8.1 this morning.


Oops! Good luck for a better waking bgl tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Good morning all its a 4.9 from me this morning x


That's a well deserved Wow from me Manda!


----------



## Bryan Osborne

New Diagnosed like a week and a bit my waling is currently 7.4-8.1 a bit better than 16.3! Still getting to grips with it all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bryan Osborne said:


> New Diagnosed like a week and a bit my waling is currently 7.4-8.1 a bit better than 16.3! Still getting to grips with it all.


@Bryan Osborne. Welcome.  Just letting you know that there is a thread for Newbies, you will get lots of welcomes there. Take care


----------



## Hazel

Bryan Osborne said:


> New Diagnosed like a week and a bit my waling is currently 7.4-8.1 a bit better than 16.3! Still getting to grips with it all.


Well done - it's coming down.    I look fotward to seeing your results


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.9 for me. When I injected my basal insulin last night as I withdrew the needle some ran down my leg, I'm wondering if I should have injected another couple of units?


----------



## Bubbsie

Bryan Osborne said:


> New Diagnosed like a week and a bit my waling is currently 7.4-8.1 a bit better than 16.3! Still getting to grips with it all.


Bryan...a week in and almost halved your BG levels...great start.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bryan Osborne said:


> New Diagnosed like a week and a bit my waling is currently 7.4-8.1 a bit better than 16.3! Still getting to grips with it all.


Well done, you're on the right track

Diagnosed Type 2 April 2016
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 8.9 for me. When I injected my basal insulin last night as I withdrew the needle some ran down my leg, I'm wondering if I should have injected another couple of units?


No don't do that hun as you don't know how much you got, I had an incident last month when the needle came out my bum after being in for only a few seconds and phoned NHS, I  was told never to inject anymore and just check my levels throughout the night and correct with NovoRapid if I was high xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> No don't do that hun as you don't know how much you got, I had an incident last month when the needle came out my bum after being in for only a few seconds and phoned NHS, I  was told never to inject anymore and just check my levels throughout the night and correct with NovoRapid if I was high xx




Thanks @Kaylz, I know what to do if it happens again x


----------



## Ditto

Good going Bryan.  Well done.

No bloods for me till 2.33pm when it was 5.8.


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks @Kaylz, I know what to do if it happens again x


I agree with @Kaylz too Lucy, you don't want to inject too much and risk going low - being a bit higher on the odd occasion is not going to cause you any problems


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> I agree with @Kaylz too Lucy, you don't want to inject too much and risk going low - being a bit higher on the odd occasion is not going to cause you any problems



Thanks @Northern, this forum is so helpful and full of advice


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 6.7, Libre 5.6


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...got a lay in until 4.45am...6.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning 7.2 for me this morning.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Oops! Good luck for a better waking bgl tomorrow



Thanks.Better a little bit this morning. Swimming exercise helped, I reckon.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all not feeling too well and have woke up to a 6.2 which is a little high for me but hey ho its off to work I must go.


----------



## Northerner

Manda1 said:


> Morning all not feeling too well and have woke up to a 6.2 which is a little high for me but hey ho its off to work I must go.


Hope you feel better as the day progresses, Manda


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks.Better a little bit this morning. Swimming exercise helped, I reckon.





Manda1 said:


> Morning all not feeling too well and have woke up to a 6.2 which is a little high for me but hey ho its off to work I must go.


Hope you both feel better soon Ladies...seems the 'lurgy' is on the prowl...take care of yourselves.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Oh no, not another round of lurgy!  Hope you're all feeling better asap.

Nice work, Bryan.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.9 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Just on the right side if the tracks with a 6.9


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 15 for me today and I've woken up looking like a hamster. Hopefully i can get a dentist appointment as I suspect I have an abscess.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 15 for me today and I've woken up looking like a hamster. Hopefully i can get a dentist appointment as I suspect I have an abscess.


Oh no! Really sorry to hear this Stitch, that will certainly push those levels up  I hope you can get it sorted out pronto!


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 15 for me today and I've woken up looking like a hamster. Hopefully i can get a dentist appointment as I suspect I have an abscess.


Oh no hope you mange to get an appointment.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Hope you get sorted out promptly, Stitch.


----------



## New-journey

6.2 for me after a appalling day yesterday with my Mum at Bristol hospital as she was meant to be having a major heart operation this morning to have a new heart valve. At 8pm she was told by the surgeon he had just found out she had high platelets so it wasn't safe for her to have the operation. How is it possible he didn't know!  She has had tests, several appointments, and her records show she has had them for 8 years. Going back soon and will take her home and start the process to see if she can have a TAVI valve. Just spoken to her and she feels so let down by all the medical professionals. Grrrr


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and I'm joining you Sadhbh with a 7.2 today 
Ouch Stitch. Teeth can be such a pain. Hope you can get an appt soon and it settles the pain.


----------



## grovesy

Another high start for me 10.1. Hoping I don't reach the dizzy high of yesterday which hit 16 and feel more normal. Today is my monthly lunch with my old work collegues. Not sure I will make it.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 6.2 for me after a appalling day yesterday with my Mum at Bristol hospital as she was meant to be having a major heart operation this morning to have a new heart valve. At 8pm she was told by the surgeon he had just found out she had high platelets so it wasn't safe for her to have the operation. How is it possible he didn't know!  She has had tests, several appointments, and her records show she has had them for 8 years. Going back soon and will take her home and start the process to see if she can have a TAVI valve. Just spoken to her and she feels so let down by all the medical professionals. Grrrr


That must be so frustrating, not to say distressing for your poor Mum  And for it all to happen when you are psyched up for the operation makes it even worse  I hope that something can be sorted very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Another high start for me 10.1. Hoping I don't reach the dizzy high of yesterday which hit 16 and feel more normal. Today is my monthly lunch with my old work collegues. Not sure I will make it.


Sorry to hear you are still struggling @grovesy, but good to see some improvement. Hope you are feeling better soon and able to join your friends


----------



## Carolg

Manda1 said:


> Morning all not feeling too well and have woke up to a 6.2 which is a little high for me but hey ho its off to work I must go.


Hope you feel better. Take it easy


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> That must be so frustrating, not to say distressing for your poor Mum  And for it all to happen when you are psyched up for the operation makes it even worse  I hope that something can be sorted very soon {{{HUGS}}}


Yes, you have it right. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 15 for me today and I've woken up looking like a hamster. Hopefully i can get a dentist appointment as I suspect I have an abscess.


Hope you get that appointment stitch. Good luck


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> 6.2 for me after a appalling day yesterday with my Mum at Bristol hospital as she was meant to be having a major heart operation this morning to have a new heart valve. At 8pm she was told by the surgeon he had just found out she had high platelets so it wasn't safe for her to have the operation. How is it possible he didn't know!  She has had tests, several appointments, and her records show she has had them for 8 years. Going back soon and will take her home and start the process to see if she can have a TAVI valve. Just spoken to her and she feels so let down by all the medical professionals. Grrrr


Sorry to hear this about your mum. Hope she gets an alternative soon


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A rather G&T induced 5.1 today.
@Stitch147  hope you get your hamster face sorted.  Nothing worse than an abscess.
@New-journey sorry to hear about your mum.  How frustrating!


----------



## Kaylz

Hmmm 4.7 for me today, didn't think i would be that low as had to have a biscuit at bedtime last night (5.1 and really know I shouldn't go to bed on that) x


----------



## Amigo

A not so nice 7.2 so know how you feel @Lindarose!

Sorry to hear about your mum @New-journey and hope you get that awful tooth problem sorted pronto @Stitch147


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 15 for me today and I've woken up looking like a hamster. Hopefully i can get a dentist appointment as I suspect I have an abscess.



oh no, @Stitch147 There is nothing like tooth pain, in my opinion. I hope antibiotics take hold quickly for you.


----------



## Hazel

A very wobbly 5.2 after a night time hypo at 3am of 2.1.

Thumping headache


----------



## Jonsi

Reporting in late (I _*do*_ have a note) ...I've been getting waking readings in the 9s of late but for the last 2 days I've not. I have had 8.9 and 8.8 respectively!!
Not sure that the Humalog 50/50 & 75/25 is doing what it should in the timescale I'd like it to but ...we'll persevere for the time being. I've had daytime readings in the 7s and below recently but on Sunday I went too low (missed a proper lunch) and felt like carp for most of the evening.


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> Oh no hope you mange to get an appointment.


Mange as well?! We are an ill lot...

Hope you've seen a dentist, Stitch, and are on the mend.


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Mange as well?! We are an ill lot...
> 
> Hope you've seen a dentist, Stitch, and are on the mend.


My excuse is I think my levels were rising and I am well below par.


----------



## Ditto

6.1 for me. Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> My excuse is I think my levels were rising and I am well below par.


Aw, just teasing, Grovesy.  I hope you're back to your usual self soon.


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Aw, just teasing, Grovesy.  I hope you're back to your usual self soon.


 No offence taken.
So do I.I have a diagnosed urine infection, take the last antibiotic tonight, but I have also felt I have been coming down with cold/flu since late Sunday, but nothing has developed, though the last 2 days my BS in the mid teens, unusual for me.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.   After  a bit of a rough night of 3.5 ,  on Libre  2.8 and a couple of lows on Libre as well .  I'm supprised to wake on 5.5, on Libre 4.2  I'm also delighted to be bright eyed and bushy tailed too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.4 today...always seem to wake to a 6 nowadays...down to 5's for the rest of the day...I blame storm Doris...she's on her way!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, but after a not-high-enough-to-consider-correcting 7.4 before bed


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> No offence taken.
> So do I.I have a diagnosed urine infection, take the last antibiotic tonight, but I have also felt I have been coming down with cold/flu since late Sunday, but nothing has developed, though the last 2 days my BS in the mid teens, unusual for me.


It never rains, it pours, eh Grovesy? Sounds like you need a relaxing weekend and some 'me' time.

Morning all. 5.4 here. Hmmmm, summat's up...Lantus is behaving for a change (a perfect drop of 2mmols overnight - unheard of). I'd best be vigilant! Is DF on the prowl?


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3 for me after a bedtime hypo, could have been worse. Stotting it down outside and the blackbirds don't sound happy about it. Best wishes to all on the D express.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I've had a good week with my bgl being between 4.3 to today's 5.8


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. All I ate during the day yesterday, until my 8pm dinner,  was a cheese sandwich on one slice of bread but during the whole day I needed eight Bolus corrections because of the Gastroparesis. I'm therefore very pleased with my 6.2 this morning


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> No offence taken.
> So do I.I have a diagnosed urine infection, take the last antibiotic tonight, but I have also felt I have been coming down with cold/flu since late Sunday, but nothing has developed, though the last 2 days my BS in the mid teens, unusual for me.


I hope that you start to feel better today Grovesy.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> My excuse is I think my levels were rising and I am well below par.


Hope you manage to avoid that cold/flu grovesy...get those numbers down again...weekend coming up...time to relax and be kind to yourself.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

9.0


----------



## grovesy

Thanks all felt I had better night last night. Have woken to a 9.9.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Didn't test til after I fed the cats, so 6.5 today.  And no gin involved either.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 5.9 here. Sounding blustery outside, I'm staying indoors!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.9 today.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all x I have woke to a 5.1 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and a 5.3 for me, back to the hospital for the third day to support my Mum. I am hoping for answers today and she is discharged. I hope no one gets blown away today, already had a power cut here.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.9 today.



My numbers have been mirroring yours of late Linda so I hardly dare test this morning!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> My numbers have been mirroring yours of late Linda so I hardly dare test this morning!


I know how you feel Amigo. I'm trying but obviously not hard enough! I sometimes feel like not testing too. Good luck if  you summon up the courage!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> I know how you feel Amigo. I'm trying but obviously not hard enough! I sometimes feel like not testing too. Good luck if  you summon up the courage!



Well as bad as anticipated Linda but hard to know where the 7.8 has come from. Might be explained by a very bad night and aching from head to toe with my joints of course! 
Had a chicken dinner at 5.30pm last night and a rice cake (11carbs) supper time so hardly a carb fest!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.4 today...always seem to wake to a 6 nowadays...down to 5's for the rest of the day...I blame storm Doris...she's on her way!





Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.4 today...always seem to wake to a 6 nowadays...down to 5's for the rest of the day...I blame storm Doris...she's on her way!


Hi Bubbsie Storm Doris is already in my neck of the woods. Everything battened down !!!


----------



## Kaylz

A horrid 7.2 this morning  x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi Bubbsie Storm Doris is already in my neck of the woods. Everything battened down !!!


Got out for a good long walk wl...the wind...WOW...kinda enjoyed it though...fortunately we have got home before the rain sets in...hate hate hate walking the dog when its windy & peeing down


----------



## Lindarose

Maybe the inflammation is causing the higher levels Amigo? Damn frustrating whatever it is. Think my next hba1c will call for more metformin. Hope not. 
Well done on braving Doris Bubbsie. I'm doing afternoon walking with Henry and Milo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Maybe the inflammation is causing the higher levels Amigo? Damn frustrating whatever it is. Think my next hba1c will call for more metformin. Hope not.
> Well done on braving Doris Bubbsie. I'm doing afternoon walking with Henry and Milo.


Thanks Linda...had to do it before the rain...enjoyed it...dreaded the thought but always pleased when I've done it...hope Henry & Milo enjoy it...Harry sensd them his regards...after all that  exercise... he is sleeping & farting like mad!


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha Bubbsie. So windy all round then! Milo is on a raw food diet and that helps a lot. Poor Henry (or should I say poor is) can be pretty bad!


----------



## Wirrallass

Waking bgls:-
Tuesday : 6
Wednesday : 5.4
Today Thurs : 6.5 not surprised!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Great nights sleep but woke too early, so 5.3 @ 4.47am. Managed to get some blood out at 10.35 before breakfast and it was 6.2! Should it go up that much before I even eat? I'm fed-up of having D, fed-up of trying to coax blood out and more than fed-up of Storm Doris. I think it was because I was stressed. I hate the wind. Mind you, I watched The Kettering Incident, that was a bit tense, so maybe that's why my bg went up. 

Stay in everybody, it's horrible out there.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.3 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

If just now counts I'm 5.1 (just in from work)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today  Not panicking yet...


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.7 today...hope I am heading back in the right direction.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today  Not panicking yet...


Morning Alan...a little high for you...hope you're not coming down with something...that dammed 'lurgy' seems to be poking it's ugly head in where it's not wanted...hope it settles down soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Anthony Stirrat said:


> If just now counts I'm 5.1 (just in from work)


Everything counts in this 'game' Anthony


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope no one had any damage caused by the storm  yesterday. 
7.6 , 5.9 on Libre


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.9 for me this morning . I know I am weird but I love all that mad weather!! Lol x


----------



## grovesy

14.1 for me. Despite thinking the Antibiotics had cleared the Urine infection been up in the night with symptoms back. Booked an online appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today  Not panicking yet...


Shall I give that b....y DF fairy a bounce around the walls for you, honestly it wouldn't be any bother. 
I hope your higher than normal for you  numbers turned out just to be a blip


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.2 for me. Looks like we missed the worst of Doris yesterday .


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 14.1 for me. Despite thinking the Antibiotics had cleared the Urine infection been up in the night with symptoms back. Booked an online appointment for this afternoon.


Hope it settles down soon grovesy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Shall I give that b....y DF fairy a bounce around the walls for you, honestly it wouldn't be any bother.
> I hope your higher than normal for you  numbers turned out just to be a blip


When you've finished Lin...pass her over here!!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Hope it settles down soon grovesy.


So do I the last one took 3 different lots but I was only slightly better after the first lot finished. I did think this time they had done the trick.


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> 14.1 for me. Despite thinking the Antibiotics had cleared the Urine infection been up in the night with symptoms back. Booked an online appointment for this afternoon.


Hope it's just your BG taking a while to settle after the uti.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> When you've finished Lin...pass her over here!!


Your next after me , I need to have a word in her shell like myself.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Hope it's just your BG taking a while to settle after the uti.


Unfortunately I think not I have other symptoms of UTI.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> So do I the last one took 3 different lots but I was only slightly better after the first lot finished. I did think this time they had done the trick.


Grovesy...may just be taking a while to get your rhythm back...hopefully after the weekend...you'll be right


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Your next after me , I need to have a word in her shell like.


Almost feel sorry for DF(not quite though)...after this mornings punishment...may have to ask stephknits to make another


----------



## grovesy

Thanks.


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> Unfortunately I think not I have other symptoms of UTI.


I hope they're sending your samples off to be tested rather than just relying on the dipstick tests.  Not long ago I had a uti that turned out only to be sensitive to two antibiotics. 
I hope you get it sorted soon. These uti's can really pull us down.


----------



## grovesy

Yes they were sent off. The strange thing with the last one was they were all the right Antibiotics.


----------



## Peapod87

Hi all, so sorry I've been rubbish and not been here a while! Wedding stuff is taking over a bit atm. I hope your all ok I've tried to catch up a bit. I was 5.6 this morning which I was pleased with as I'm trying something  new atm where I take my levemir every 12hrs roughly which my doc suggested.  I didn't know that would help my morning levels so much coz I used to be around 7-9 in the am so anyways enough of me! Happy Friday everyone I promise I'll get better at coming on here!! ❤❤


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> Yes they were sent off. The strange thing with the last one was they were all the right Antibiotics.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning peeps & it's an ....Ooops 7.3 for me today Shouldn't have had a late snack Everyone's bright & cheerful today, nice way to start the day  Nose bleed this morning & thumping headache, probably lack of sleep.
@Bubbsie 5.7 & in the right direction.
@grovesy, what a pain, i do hope your GP will sort whatever the problem is, you cant go in like this, you take care now.
@Manda, me too! lol
@Ljc one shrub uprooted yet a teeny weeny daffodil stayed put! Don't want to see Doris again!
@Northerner just under 8 by the skin of your teeth!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm now at 4.8, I hope I'm getting the hang of this now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, though I was 4.4 an hour ago, that's the Dawn effect for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning peeps & it's an ....Ooops 7.3 for me today Shouldn't have had a late snack Everyone's bright & cheerful today, nice way to start the day  Nose bleed this morning & thumping headache, probably lack of sleep.
> @Bubbsie 5.7 & in the right direction.
> @grovesy, what a pain, i do hope your GP will sort whatever the problem is, you cant go in like this, you take care now.
> @Manda, me too! lol
> @Ljc one shrub uprooted yet a teeny weeny daffodil stayed put! Don't want to see Doris again!
> @Northerner just under 8 by the skin of your teeth!


Very impressed with this bulletin WL... in spite of the nose bleed and headache...try and get your head down if you can...can't bear it when I have to spend the whole day tired and listless...makes me sooooooooooooooo grumpy.


----------



## Hazel

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all. A 6.1 for me today.  Off to Bridlington today for the weekend.  At least Doris has cleared off.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I'm now at 4.8, I hope I'm getting the hang of this now


*WOW *well done Anthony


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, though I was 4.4 an hour ago, that's the Dawn effect for you.


If I'm not happy with a meter reading I'll test again just to make sure....(This meter is off its head sometimes!).of course if the second reading is lower, then I'll diary that!! Cheating? Nah!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all. A 6.1 for me today.  Off to Bridlington today for the weekend.  At least Doris has cleared off.


Morning to you Mark. Enjoy Bridlington, hope the weathers favourable for you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 14.7 despite last eating at 3pm yesterday despite not eating since 3pm yesterday. But it was a nice lunch


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Unfortunately I think not I have other symptoms of UTI.


Nothing worse is there...apart from D. Love your two four legged woof woofs


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> If I'm not happy with a meter reading I'll test again just to make sure....(This meter is off its head sometimes!).of course if the second reading is lower, then I'll diary that!! Cheating? Nah!


Ive got a Libre sensor on at the moment, so there's no hiding place! I'm now up to 8.4 while I wait for my breakfast insulin to kick in and rescue me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Much calmer outside and I'm joining you wirralass with a 7.3
Hope everyone who's feeling a bit off today perks up soon. 
Off for a Christmas present spa day with daughter a bit later


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Antibiotics are starting to do the job.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and its a 5.7 and just want to sleep but very busy day. I took Mum home last night with a plan, the medical team finally got their act together.


----------



## Amigo

Thankfully a much better 6.2 today. It's now obvious that a bad night and joint pain hikes me up a lot 

Glad the anti-b's are kicking in @Stitch147 

Great to see your mum safely back home @New-journey 

And enjoy those fish and chips in blustery Bridlington @Mark Parrott 

Have a good weekend everyone. My hubbie has had his operation now and is absolutely fine


----------



## Ljc

That's good new Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> My hubbie has had his operation now and is absolutely fine


Great news @Amigo


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Antibiotics are starting to do the job.


@Stitch. Good, glad to hear that, they take a while to kick in don't they, I hope they do the trick for you. I always feel yukky on a anti.b's but if they make things better for you then that's all that matter, take care Stitch  & look after yourself x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Very impressed with this bulletin WL... in spite of the nose bleed and headache...try and get your head down if you can...can't bear it when I have to spend the whole day tired and listless...makes me sooooooooooooooo grumpy.


Thank you Bubbsie. I can't walk in a straight line when I'm tired - or is that down to D I wonder? I've had to stay awake, expecting a delivery. Right, I'm off to wash lunch dishes, don't have the luxury of a dishwasher :-(


----------



## Kaylz

A 6.0 for me today but now up to 8.4 at lunch  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> A 6.0 for me today but now up to 8.4 at lunch  x


Hi. Sorry for asking Kaylz but are those numbers good? I'm T2 & don't understand T1's numbers or diet? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  Much calmer outside and I'm joining you wirralass with a 7.3
> Hope everyone who's feeling a bit off today perks up soon.
> Off for a Christmas present spa day with daughter a bit later


I'm sure you will enjoy spending some quality time together, my younger daughter treated me few years ago for the whole day at a spa, had a fabulous (as Sharon Oz would say!) time, well spoilt! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Antibiotics are starting to do the job.


Has your appointment come through yet? Hope you don't have to hang around for much longer x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I'm now at 4.8, I hope I'm getting the hang of this now


I'm glad you are getting the lower numbers, do you fancy sending your meter my way,  mine's producing higher than normal numbers lately???!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

3.2 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Almost feel sorry for DF(not quite though)...after this mornings punishment...may have to ask stephknits to make another


Your Avatar. Ah, why have you taken your specs off Bubbsie? This forum is more like a chat show isn't it? seems to go quiet after the morning rush hour! Expect it will start again this evening!


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 3.2 for me today


A bit low!  Might need an insulin dose adjustment - I would always adjust mine if I woke on less than 5, as there's every possibility you were even lower during the night.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> A bit low!  Might need an insulin dose adjustment - I would always adjust mine if I woke on less than 5, as there's every possibility you were even lower during the night.



I'm going to keep an eye on it, I had a bit of a stressful night as one of my daughters had a meltdown at midnight because she couldn't get to sleep (she has ASD and can find it hard to 'switch off') and it took me an hour to help her calm down, so wonder if this played a part.
I'm working tonight so will see what happens. Its frustrating as my waking numbers have been good recently


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thank you Bubbsie. I can't walk in a straight line when I'm tired - or is that down to D I wonder? I've had to stay awake, expecting a delivery. Right, I'm off to wash lunch dishes, don't have the luxury of a dishwasher :-(


I don't sleep much past 5am...irrespective of what time I went to bed...been like that since June last year...when first diagnosed...have other health issues apart from 'Betty'...had a new kitchen put in when moved here...never wanted a dishwasher...can't bear them!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Your Avatar. Ah, why have you taken your specs off Bubbsie? This forum is more like a chat show isn't it? seems to go quiet after the morning rush hour! Expect it will start again this evening!


Because they make me look 'speccy'


----------



## Lindarose

wirralass said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy spending some quality time together, my younger daughter treated me few years ago for the whole day at a spa, had a fabulous (as Sharon Oz would say!) time, well spoilt! x


It was a really lovely day! Her first spa day whereas I'm a seasoned sparrer-made that word up obs! My favourite pass time


----------



## grovesy

Lindarose said:


> It was a really lovely day! Her first spa day whereas I'm a seasoned sparrer-made that word up obs! My favourite pass time


I love a Spa, my favourite is in Penang Malaysia, Rasa Sayang, they take you to individual huts. Though they are more than a hut.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Because they make me look 'speccy'


Well at least we can see your pretty face now  creep creep!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  10.2  , 8.2 on Libre, over treated a hypo last night


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today


That's better !


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 7.0 today. Should have a spa every day. That's my best number for ages! Sorry Kooky - not intending to cause upset


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today


Good to see you're back down again Northerner


----------



## grovesy

!0.1.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Well at least we can see your pretty face now  creep creep!!!


WL...honestly if you carry on with comments like that...I'll have no choice but to...put you on my watch list...slept in this morning...07:15...can't remember when I last did that...a 6 for me today...in spite of a snack before bed


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> !0.1.


grovesy can't work out if that is a 10.1...or 0.1...hope you are okay?


----------



## grovesy

It is 10.1. Am on more antibiotics for the next week. Ta.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> It is 10.1. Am on more antibiotics for the next week. Ta.


Phew had me worried there...a trying week for you...lets hope those A/B's kick in soon...and you get back to your usual numbers asap.


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> It is 10.1. Am on more antibiotics for the next week. Ta.


I hope they do the trick this time.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 6.9 for me. Better dash because the cats don't like later breakfast at the weekend.


----------



## New-journey

5.3 for me and very glad it's the weekend. I wish everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone 5.0 today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.3 for me and very glad it's the weekend. I wish everyone a wonderful day.


Morning Jo...good start to the weekend...almost a house special!


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all a 6.9 for me. Better dash because the cats don't like later breakfast at the weekend.


Same here khskel...slept in this morning...poor old Churchill is horrified he has had to wait for his breakfast...cats...such dictators!.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. What is this weekend you speak of? 

Anyway, don't bother answering, I can Google it. 

I woke up with 5.1, and Uncle Libre tells me it has been around that level all night, rock steady. I am pleased with that


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning from a drizzly Brid.  A rather nice 5.8 today after the fish & chips last night.  And I went full out, no half measures.  I didn't test though.  Wife told me it would upset me if it was high.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. What is this weekend you speak of?
> 
> Anyway, don't bother answering, I can Google it.
> 
> I woke up with 5.1, and Uncle Libre tells me it has been around that level all night, rock steady. I am pleased with that


Never seen the special thing about weekends. Suspect it is for most of my life I worked weekends.


----------



## Kaylz

5.6 for me x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

6.6 on getting out of bed, but then 5.0 after a cooked breakfast with toast. Similar things happened last night after a big meal with mash and Parmesan and truffle chips, an hour after I was 5.1


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  10.2  , 8.2 on Libre, over treated a hypo last night


Ooops! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon peeps! I woke to a 6.3 @ 7.20 am - then went back to sleep for more sweet dreams, ah! So not a morning person

Strong gales here again today, hope Doris hasn't made a u-turn or maybe it's hurricane George making an appearance to wreak havoc!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> It is 10.1. Am on more antibiotics for the next week. Ta.


Hi Grovesy, I do hope this lot of anti.bs does the trick this time, a worrying time for you. Look after yourself G & take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Brid.  A rather nice 5.8 today after the fish & chips last night.  And I went full out, no half measures.  I didn't test though.  Wife told me it would upset me if it was high.


Hi Mark, I adore fish n chips but not on my menu at present so pleeeze don't tempt me! Methinks your Wifey understands you! One day to go before you're back cooking your amazing delicious concoctions - can't wait! Take care u!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 5.3 for me and very glad it's the weekend. I wish everyone a wonderful day.


Thank you - you too New-journey.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.7 today.


----------



## Ditto

6.3 @ 7.17am phew, got away with it possibly. Wonder how high it spiked, too nervous to measure last night after non-Atkins foods. I just don't know why I do this. All my life spent pigging out!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.3 @ 7.17am phew, got away with it possibly. Wonder how high it spiked, too nervous to measure last night after non-Atkins foods. I just don't know why I do this. All my life spent pigging out!


Hi. Last night has been & gone Ditto, not worth worrying about it now. Have you thought of maybe smaller portion sizes, could you make this work for you? Just a suggestion you understand. Have you got any hobbies that you could focus on instead of food? That might help you to stop your qhote: 'pigging out' moments? Good luck anyway Ditto x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  7.7,  6.2 on Libre, I had two rich tea biscuits before bed and the graph showed a fairly even line until about an hour ago when it started rising.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Hi @Anthony Stirrat , Is dropping lower after eating usual for you ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Oops...a gin & tonic induced 6.8 for me today?...or could have been the cheese & walnuts I ate before bed...had to edit this...make it clear...the G & T's were last night...not this morning


----------



## Hazel

5.5 this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.9 this morning.


----------



## grovesy

10.4


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

9 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all . A middle of the road 6.2 fir me. No wind or rain outside. I think the weather is broken. Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Gosh, all these early birds and on a Sunday too.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all a 5.6 for me again today, didn't eat late last night to see if I could get a normal reading and woohoo I did, looks like late night eating doesn't agree with me x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> 6.3 @ 7.17am phew, got away with it possibly. Wonder how high it spiked, too nervous to measure last night after non-Atkins foods. I just don't know why I do this. All my life spent pigging out!


Ditto...you are being very hard on yourself...don't be...your numbers always look good...you're doing well...we all have the 'odd' wobble here & there...had mine last night (G & T)...took a night off from Diabetes...up this morning...numbers slightly higher than usual...back on the wagon...don't feel guilty about it...you enjoyed it...its done...taught you a valuable lesson...so positive in lots of respects...all good experience on the diabetes trail


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Brid.  A rather nice 5.8 today after the fish & chips last night.  And I went full out, no half measures.  I didn't test though.  Wife told me it would upset me if it was high.


Are you sure they woz real Fish & Chips Mark...none of your fancy substitutes?.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...you are being very hard on yourself...don't be...your numbers always look good...you're doing well...we all have the 'odd' wobble here & there...had mine last night (G & T)...took a night off from Diabetes...up this morning...numbers slightly higher than usual...back on the wagon...don't feel guilty about it...you enjoyed it...its done...taught you a valuable lesson...so positive in lots of respects...all good experience on the diabetes trail




Same here....red wine and Tiger baguette were my poison last night......delicious


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Are you sure they woz real Fish & Chips Mark...none of your fancy substitutes?.


Deffo real.  I didn't test after them so no idea how high I went & don't care.  Did you use diet tonic water in your G&T's?  If so, they are carb free & wont raise BG.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A very unusual 4.8 for me.  Must be the sea air.  Going home today & back to the grind stone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Deffo real.  I didn't test after them so no idea how high I went & don't care.  Did you use diet tonic water in your G&T's?  If so, they are carb free & wont raise BG.


Yep diet tonic water...was at 5.6 before started on the GIN...just to make it healthy added a slice of lemon...woke up at 6.8...but...had a quick snack before bed...little bit of cheese & walnuts...started on my recovery from GIN soaked evening already...three games of tennis (Wii Machine)...off for a walk with 'phat' boy Harry...next evening off from 'Betty'...fish & chips!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Yep diet tonic water...was at 5.6 before started on the GIN...just to make it healthy added a slice of lemon...woke up at 6.8...but...had a quick snack before bed...little bit of cheese & walnuts...started on my recovery from GIN soaked evening already...three games of tennis (Wii Machine)...off for a walk with 'phat' boy Harry...next evening off from 'Betty'...fish & chips!!!!


I'm a bad influence.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.2 today. Nice chilled start to the day. Work later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Same here....red wine and Tiger baguette were my poison last night......delicious


Not a red wine fan Lucy...but...the tiger bread...wouldn't go near it...can't be trusted...would probably eat the whole loaf...getting to grips with 'Betty'...now have the occasional night off...last one was at Christmas...sometimes you just have to do it...exercised this morning...off to walk Harry...hoping will get those levels back to normal late this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm a bad influence.


Wouldn't say that MarkyP...not quite as scared of 'Betty' now...although still treat her with the ultimate respect...feel I can exercise reasonable control...psychologically helps manage her knowing I can have the very occasional night off...been exercising this morning...now dog walking...then another day of housework...looking forwards to some 5's today!


----------



## Manda1

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Same here....red wine and Tiger baguette were my poison last night......delicious


Oh I love tiger loaf ... Hope you enjoyed it x


----------



## Manda1

A respectable 5.1 for me this morning. Wishing you all an enjoyable Sunday .. Suns out here so plan to take the grandson for a walk to the park x


----------



## Amigo

A bad 7.6 after a worse 7.7 yesterday. Just realised last night that it was my 2 year Diaversary a couple of days ago.
Just hope my levels are not slipping back. Bit of dawn phenomenon has crept in this week!  
Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

The tiger bread was bloody delicious lol! Next night off will be my birthday next Monday, am going for an Indian


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Of course it goes without saying that a few glasses of red will be involved


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Diaversary, @Amigo.  Hope you can get your figures back to where you like them.  We all have these little blips.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A bad 7.6 after a worse 7.7 yesterday. Just realised last night that it was my 2 year Diaversary a couple of days ago.
> Just hope my levels are not slipping back. Bit of dawn phenomenon has crept in this week!
> Back to the drawing board....


Happy belated diaversary.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A bad 7.6 after a worse 7.7 yesterday. Just realised last night that it was my 2 year Diaversary a couple of days ago.
> Just hope my levels are not slipping back. Bit of dawn phenomenon has crept in this week!
> Back to the drawing board....


Belated Happy Diaversary @Amigo! Let's hope it's just a blip, and the Diabetes Fairy will get back to her snooze so you can get back to the 5s and 6s


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Ljc said:


> Hi @Anthony Stirrat , Is dropping lower after eating usual for you ?



I've only started being more aware of it recently, and tested after a big meal that I would have thought would have caused a rise as it was a bit heavy on the carbs


----------



## Lindarose

Happy belated diaversary Amigo. I'll echo the others and hope you settle down to lower levels again soon. 
Some time this year will be (or has been) my 5 years with D. Really don't know the date. It was only when I joined this forum that I became aware of what it meant in terms of how to try to keep things under control.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 10.4


Hi Grovesy. How are you? Is the 10.4 result of taking anti.bs? Just wondering if anti.bs affect BGLs. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Amigo. Congratulations on your 2nd diaversary, hope your meter produces lower bgls soon. D & everything that comes with it is such a b...h isn't it . Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

24.02.2017. Saturdays waking bgl was 6.3.......25.02.2017
25.02.2017. Sunday's waking bgl  was 6.1.........26.02.207


----------



## Bubbsie

Seem to be firmly back in those sixes...6.3 today!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I'm back up in the 7.1minus 1 today  5.2 on new sensor. Showing  a tiny dip into the red around 2 am .  The graph started rising in steps after that, had 2 rich teas before bed too


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Went to bed 6.7 and took last instalment of my bolus. 6.7 at 01:00 and now on 6.8. I wonder what sort of line the libre would have shown? 

In the absence of a lottery win at the weekend it's the start of another week of coding. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

good morning. 8.8. trying a new tactic. Maybe I can throw out the worst one and I hope this is the worst one. Trying small snack before bed.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 6.8 for me today after a completely messed up 18 last night! Watched 50 shades clearly isn't good for me haha


----------



## grovesy

9.1.


wirralass said:


> Hi Grovesy. How are you? Is the 10.4 result of taking anti.bs? Just wondering if anti.bs affect BGLs. Take care


I don't think it is the Antibiotics alone. I have had a UTI, but I have been having signs of a cold or flu was brewing, though not devloped properly. I am getting there now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 on the Libre here when I first woke up, but already 6.3 half an hour later.
Hope you can shake off the Lurgy soon, Grovesy.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 on the Libre here when I first woke up, but already 6.3 half an hour later.
> Hope you can shake off the Lurgy soon, Grovesy.


Thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone 5.5 for me this morning x


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all 6.8 for me today after a completely messed up 18 last night! Watched 50 shades clearly isn't good for me haha


Blimey grainger...Fifty Shades must be carb loaded...should be a warning broadcast before viewing...hope you 'level out' today


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 9.1.
> 
> I don't think it is the Antibiotics alone. I have had a UTI, but I have been having signs of a cold or flu was brewing, though not devloped properly. I am getting there now.


grovesy...still not shaking off the lurgies...exhausting...thankfully getting there...don't let up on it...the nasties have a habit of convincing us they have all but gone...while they still linger...hope it's truly on the wane...and you get back to those usual levels asap...today is a better day.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. Went to bed 6.7 and took last instalment of my bolus. 6.7 at 01:00 and now on 6.8. I wonder what sort of line the libre would have shown?
> 
> In the absence of a lottery win at the weekend it's the start of another week of coding. Have a good one everybody.


Checking that line gets rather addictive doesn't it, it's interesting too, I've learned a lot from mine.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> good morning. 8.8. trying a new tactic. Maybe I can throw out the worst one and I hope this is the worst one. Trying small snack before bed.


Done that myself Sadhbh...sometimes it works a treat...others times not...'Betty' often likes to play games with us...keep us on our toes...will watch with interest


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, *cough* 10 *cough* for me today (but at least my finger nails arent chipped, if Kooky reads this!)


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> 9.1.
> 
> I don't think it is the Antibiotics alone. I have had a UTI, but I have been having signs of a cold or flu was brewing, though not devloped properly. I am getting there now.


I hope once you've got rid of these lurgies it's the last if then for a while. 
They really pull you down don't they. 
((((((hug))))))


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm with you grainger on 6.8.


----------



## grovesy

Thanks Bubsie and Lin. The UTI is definitely being knocked in touch.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all x its a 5.6 from me x


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.2 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A better 6.2 for me this morning


Sounds good Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A better 6.2 for me this morning


That's really good Amigo. Hope it's the start of some better numbers!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> That's really good Amigo. Hope it's the start of some better numbers!



Thanks Linda, I hope so and hope for you too


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, very late on parade - 4.9


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi peeps! Just crawling on to the forum after a late night  

So, today it was a 6.1 at 6.01am!

_*My waking average for the past seven days is _6.5

Chucking it down here, hasn't stopped in three+ days. If we have any more rain my arthritic bones will go rusty!!!


----------



## Ditto

Very belated Happy Diaversary @Amigo 

6.1 @ 8.02 this morning. I'm just glad when I can get some blood out. 
Yesterday 6.2 @ 8.11 and the day before was 6.3 @ 7.17 so Friday was the best 5.5 @ 5.52. 

Thanks for the input on my pig-outs peoples.  It's all about the portions. Mine are huge always!  I'm thinking to buy ready prepared meals and then they're suitable portions for one person. Wonder if they would spike me?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

12.1 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Very belated Happy Diaversary @Amigo
> 
> 6.1 @ 8.02 this morning. I'm just glad when I can get some blood out.
> Yesterday 6.2 @ 8.11 and the day before was 6.3 @ 7.17 so Friday was the best 5.5 @ 5.52.
> 
> Thanks for the input on my pig-outs peoples.  It's all about the portions. Mine are huge always!  I'm thinking to buy ready prepared meals and then they're suitable portions for one person. Wonder if they would spike me?


@Ditto. Personally I make all my own meals then i know what I'm eating. I don't even venture along the 'ready meals aisle. But...if you think buying a ready meal that is a smaller portion than you would normally make yourself, then you could try it out and add your favourite veggies (Sprouts!!!!) I dont know if the ready meals would spike you, you'll have to check the labels but maybe some one here will pick this up. Give yourself time to accustom yourself to smaller portions @Ljc then you could start making your own smaller meals thereafter..Good luck.
Sorry to hear you're still have problems getting that blood out. I'm in the habit of testing my bgl *before* I get out of bed because my hands are warm & my blood flows easily.
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 9.1.
> 
> I don't think it is the Antibiotics alone. I have had a UTI, but I have been having signs of a cold or flu was brewing, though not devloped properly. I am getting there now.


Do hope you pick up soon Grovesy. Feeling unwell too affects the bgls. Slowly but surely I say. Hope the anti.bs kick the UTI into touch. Get well soon x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.5 on Libre 4.6


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Thanks for the input on my pig-outs peoples.  It's all about the portions. Mine are huge always!  I'm thinking to buy ready prepared meals and then they're suitable portions for one person. Wonder if they would spike me?


Hi @Ditto. Just a thought. Would it help you if you used a smaller plate perhaps a side plate that matches your dinner plates.  

I like those numbers you've given.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no work planned today...still up at 05:00..a 5.7 for me today....off to anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right this week...watch this space.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no work planned today...still up at 05:00..a 5.7 for me today....off to anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right this week...watch this space.


Hope INR behaves itself for a change


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Hope INR behaves itself for a change


Oh what a lovely thought Ljc...think my INR levels are going through their teenage years...won't listen to a word I say...thank you.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie 
7.6 this morning. Very late home last night because of the snow. Ham & cheese on a wholemeal protein thin with mustard at 9:30, and expected this morning to be a lot higher.


----------



## Manda1

Good morning all and good luck today bubbsie hope your appointment goes well x 
My waking level this morning is 5.6.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie
> 7.6 this morning. Very late home last night because of the snow. Ham & cheese on a wholemeal protein thin with mustard at 9:30, and expected this morning to be a lot higher.


Sadhbh...ooh I just could just go one of those toasties now...seems like the 'snack plan' is doing its work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Manda1 said:


> Good morning all and good luck today bubbsie hope your appointment goes well x
> My waking level this morning is 5.6.


Thank you Manda...getting used to the trawl up and down to the clinic...after all what else would I do on a cold windy wet Tuesday morning?...great numbers.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yes, although it was a toastie-not because I slapped it together and ate it, having been 9 hours since lunch!!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.3 here. Good luck, Bubbsie.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 to bed 6.4 @ 01:30 and it's a rise and shine with a 6.3. Going to slap a sensor on tonight to see what's really happening overnight. Visiting the vampires this morning to check on my errant platelets and possible anaemia. Have a good day all.


----------



## grovesy

9.1


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> 9.1


Improving @grovesy


----------



## grovesy

Slight.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 on the Libre at 6.30 am, 6.3 just now. Usual pattern.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.9 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 5.6 when I woke up at 6.40, steady rise to 7.5 by 8.30 - a good start for me


----------



## Hazel

Hello - 4.9 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  5. 4 here today, what a cold day it is and I'm out this afternoon, can't wait to get home and get the kettle on lol x


----------



## Amigo

6.8 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Hope INR behaves itself for a change


Not today Lin...too low...back again next week...I'll get the little madam then


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

oh, too bad, so sorry.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and snap Amigo (not literally!) it's a 6.8 for me after a part night shift. Feel I want to do something dramatic to lower my levels before next hba1c. 
Sorry you haven't had a better INR result this week Bubbsie


----------



## Dollypolly

8.1 for me this morning a lot better than a month ago all over 11s for a week.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning (in just under the bar/barre?) and it was 5.5 early on.  

Today I'm going to check out the Weight Watchers ready meals in FarmFoods, I will take your advice and check the labels carefully. A smaller plate is a good idea too or I might just slum it and eat outta the packet.  This is an interim measure just while I get a handle on portion size. Really the only way for me to eat for life is Atkins, but needs must. This weight has gotta come off!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Not today Lin...too low...back again next week...I'll get the little madam then


Sorry to hear this


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and snap Amigo (not literally!) it's a 6.8 for me after a part night shift. Feel I want to do something dramatic to lower my levels before next hba1c.
> Sorry you haven't had a better INR result this week Bubbsie


Thanks Linda...could be worse...at least keeping a grip on those BG numbers (for now)...just a bit frustrated by the weekly appointments...had a long walk with Harry...blew away some of those cobwebs...feeling less frustrated now


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.3 here. Good luck, Bubbsie.


Thanks Bloden...not quite made it this week...another try next Tuesday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no work planned today...still up at 05:00..a 5.7 for me today....off to anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping to get those INR levels right this week...watch this space.


Hi Bubbsie. I was thinking of you this morning with my fingers crossed...how did it go? Do hope all was in your favour x


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie
> 7.6 this morning. Very late home last night because of the snow. Ham & cheese on a wholemeal protein thin with mustard at 9:30, and expected this morning to be a lot higher.


That's an improvement on yesterdays bgl Grovesy,  good for you. How are you today?


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 5.6 when I woke up at 6.40, steady rise to 7.5 by 8.30 - a good start for me


Great waking number AJLANG x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi Bubbsie. I was thinking of you this morning with my fingers crossed...how did it go? Do hope all was in your favour x


Didn't quite hit the spot today WL...too low this morning...back for another try next week...think they really like me at that clinic...keep inviting me back


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good morning (in just under the bar/barre?) and it was 5.5 early on.
> 
> Today I'm going to check out the Weight Watchers ready meals in FarmFoods, I will take your advice and check the labels carefully. A smaller plate is a good idea too or I might just slum it and eat outta the packet.  This is an interim measure just while I get a handle on portion size. Really the only way for me to eat for life is Atkins, but needs must. This weight has gotta come off!


No no Ditto, please don't "slum it & eat outta packet" best to eat meal on a smaller plate to get used to smaller portion size ....but brill _positive _thinking. Behind you all the way. WeightWatchers....here comes Ditto! Good luck x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't quite hit the spot today WL...too low this morning...back for another try next week...think they really like me at that clinic...keep inviting me back


So sorry for you Bubbsie, hoping next week is better for you, chin up x


----------



## Wirrallass

Waking bgl: 6.3
But at 11.45 last night bgl was 4.4!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. Somehow I've double posted a thread HOW IMPORTANT IS... Can you delete one post please for me plz. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. It's OK I've resolved it.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> So sorry for you Bubbsie, hoping next week is better for you, chin up x


TBH WL...was feeling quite 'chipper' until I realised I am on duty this afternoon...4pm to midnight...YUK!!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> TBH WL...was feeling quite 'chipper' until I realised I am on duty this afternoon...4pm to midnight...YUK!!


Oh no.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Oh no.


Wasn't exactly what I said when I realised grovesy...but...at least that's polite


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie. Shall I say it for you then Bubbsie s... & b....ks! Or words to that effect!!! No offence meant to other peeps reading this!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.4 , on Libre 5.1. The graph showed a fairly even line through the night  too  .


----------



## grovesy

10.9.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me despite pancakes and maple syrup. Can I consider myself shriven?


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me despite pancakes and maple syrup. Can I consider myself shriven?


Consider yourself anything & everything you want khskel!!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 10.9.


Up & down eh Grovesy - hope things settle soon x


----------



## Manda1

Despite feeling unwell yesterday and waking up with a full blown cold today I have woke to a 5.1.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning peeps! A 5.8 for me today. 
Hope you all get the numbers you want


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Despite feeling unwell yesterday and waking up with a full blown cold today I have woke to a 5.1.


Excellent number Manda. Hope your atishoo doesn't last too long. Stay warm, drink plenty & take care of yourself x


----------



## Manda1

wirralass said:


> Excellent number Manda. Hope your atishoo doesn't last too long. Stay warm, drink plenty & take care of yourself x


Thank you x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.7 Good morning to more snow.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  and a 5.6 for me x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 House special today!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 House special today!


Congratulations! 

Where's @Flower? Haven't heard from her for a while, hope all is OK


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Where's @Flower? Haven't heard from her for a while, hope all is OK


Ooh, nor we have, hope everything OK with you, Flower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11 for me today (sorry Kooky, but my nails are still nicely painted and not chipped)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.2 this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and it's an apologetic 7.0 for me. And my nails arnt much cop either! 
Hope all is well Flower and to see you on here soon


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...shattered today...on duty last night...got home just after 5am...got a 6 today...off back to bed


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a much better than expected haematology consult yesterday. Feeling less stressed now to be honest...started yesterday with a bloody good cry!  Has to be done sometimes!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me after a much better than expected haematology consult yesterday. Feeling less stressed now to be honest...started yesterday with a bloody good cry!  Has to be done sometimes!


Great news on both counts Amigo...great results on both counts (repetitive... yes...but...I am tired)...I am a firm believer in a 'good cry' when needed...helps relieve some of that stress you been under...sun shining here this morning...hope it is for you too...you sound mightily relieved...rightly so


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...shattered today...on duty last night...got home just after 5am...got a 6 today...off back to bed


@Bubbsie. Sweet dreams.........(are made of this!) Song, don't recall who sang it! See you on here later x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Sweet dreams.........(are made of this!) Song, don't recall who sang it! See you on here later x



It was the Eurythmics and the wonderful Annie Lennox who sang it wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me after a much better than expected haematology consult yesterday. Feeling less stressed now to be honest...started yesterday with a bloody good cry!  Has to be done sometimes!


So glad yesterdays consult went better than you'd anticipated Amigo, now is the time to put your feet up & enjoy a 'Me Time Special' for a while, you deserve it x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> So glad yesterdays consult went better than you'd anticipated Amigo, now is the time to put your feet up & enjoy a 'Me Time Special' for a while, you deserve it x



Thanks wirralass, I actually came home and booked a holiday for later in the year. Obviously the condition hasn't improved but it hasn't got too much worse. It's one month at a time!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> It was the Eurythmics and the wonderful Annie Lennox who sang it wirralass


Thanks Amigo. Annie Lenox? Fantastic, i love her song 'Why'. I think I was having a senior moment when I sent that post to Bubbsie!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks wirralass, I actually came home and booked a holiday for later in the year. Obviously the condition hasn't improved but it hasn't got too much worse. It's one month at a time!


Good for you, just what the doctor ordered!!! Where are you going? Somewhere warm & sunny I hope, to get away from our terrible British weather! Such a worrying time for you, one month to another, I admire you for being strong & for retaining your sense of humour (Oily fish springs to mind!!) Haha! Take good care of yourself Amigo.


----------



## Lindarose

So pleased and relieved for you Amigo. I know it's a constant worry but a good appointment is always gratefully received! And having a holiday to look forward to is an excellent way to celebrate


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie. Sweet dreams.........(are made of this!) Song, don't recall who sang it! See you on here later x





Amigo said:


> It was the Eurythmics and the wonderful Annie Lennox who sang it wirralass


Ladies...despite the best efforts of Annie Lennox...sweet dreams seem to be eluding me for the moment...planned to sneak back into bed...have a snooze while everyone else is at work...love those kind of uninterrupted naps the best...but...after a couple of coffees & breakfast...now wide awake...possibly some classic old black & white films later...while seated in the big old comfy chair should be the thing to induce those zzzzzzzzzzzz's ...for an hour or two at the very least.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Ladies...despite the best efforts of Annie Lennox...sweet dreams seem to be eluding me for the moment...planned to sneak back into bed...have a snooze while everyone else is at work...love those kind of uninterrupted naps the best...but...after a couple of coffees & breakfast...now wide awake...possibly some classic old black & white films later...while seated in the big old comfy chair should be the thing to induce those zzzzzzzzzzzz's ...for an hour or two at the very least.



Your mind sounds like mine Bubbsie! My brain is usually racing along the fast lane whilst my body is slumped on the hard shoulder!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ladies...despite the best efforts of Annie Lennox...sweet dreams seem to be eluding me for the moment...planned to sneak back into bed...have a snooze while everyone else is at work...love those kind of uninterrupted naps the best...but...after a couple of coffees & breakfast...now wide awake...possibly some classic old black & white films later...while seated in the big old comfy chair should be the thing to induce those zzzzzzzzzzzz's ...for an hour or two at the very least.


My family tell me I can talk them to sleep, it works too! The only thing is I can never talk myself to sleep! That reminds me, I must buy Valerian & lavender - and a green light bulb! @Amigo ! Hope you manage to get a few hours kip Bubbsie x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Your mind sounds like mine Bubbsie! My brain is usually racing along the fast lane whilst my body is slumped on the hard shoulder!


Spot on Amigo...will be using that expression...fits me to a tee...what with that and 'stealing' your mums quotes...be getting done for plagiarism soon...enjoy that holiday you've booked...well deserved/earned.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> My family tell me I can talk them to sleep, it works too! The only thing is I can never talk myself to sleep! That reminds me, I must buy Valerian & lavender - and a green light bulb! @Amigo ! Hope you manage to get a few hours kip Bubbsie x


Cold here WL...but the sun is shining fit to burst...going to shower...get ready...then take 'phat boy' Harry for a little walk...such a shame to waste all that sunshine...some lunch...then that big ol' comfy chair...ooh akin to a mini holiday with my recent working schedule...to say my hours can be erratic and unsocial would be an understatement.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.


WOW! Good number Bloden


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> WOW! Good number Bloden


Why, thank you.


----------



## Amigo

Ventured out into a bright, cool but pleasant day and no sooner had we stepped from the car than we were pelted with a shower of hailstones! Shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Ventured out into a bright, cool but pleasant day and no sooner had we stepped from the car than we were pelted with a shower of hailstones! Shouldn't be allowed!


O B******S Amigo...shouldn't be allowed...just had a fabulous walk with Harry...cold...but lovely crisp sunshine...would have cried had it rained.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.


Ooh...well done Bloden...good scores on those doors!


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me despite pancakes and maple syrup. Can I consider myself shriven?


Not so sure about shriven khskel...but so enjoyed the thought of your pancakes & maple syrup...feel satisfied I've 'indulged' myself...albeit vicariously .


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and it's an apologetic 7.0 for me. And my nails arnt much cop either!
> Hope all is well Flower and to see you on here soon


Linda...come on...that's so not bad...and I hardly noticed the nails...honestly.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 House special today!


Congratulations....... (Cliff Richard) you did it Robin, very well done


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> It was the Eurythmics and the wonderful Annie Lennox who sang it wirralass


Thank you Amigo x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Why, thank you.


You're welcome Bloden


----------



## Ditto

5.9 @ 7.56am. Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 5.9 @ 7.56am. Hope you've all had a good day.


Back in the 5's, good for you Ditto. When does the Diabetes programme start - and how long will it run? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Despite feeling unwell yesterday and waking up with a full blown cold today I have woke to a 5.1.


Does that warrant a House Special Manda? x


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.7 Good morning to more snow.


I love the snow as long as it's not on the roads! No snow here tho, big ah!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 6.6 today


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> You're welcome Bloden


I certainly feel welcome.  This could go on and on!

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Spring seems to have sprung here in Asturias (a bit early, mind) - I even untucked my vest at work yesterday, I was that warm. And when I finished at 6.15 the streets were full of runners, cyclists, dog walkers, etc etc - roll on the summer!


----------



## Bubbsie

Good to get some sleep...a 6 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Don't know bloods this morning.  Still haven't unpacked the suitcase from last weekend away & meter is in there somewhere.  Just catching up on some posts.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 and the blackbird is singing his morning song.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.3 after a night full of nightmares about tomorrow's glaucoma appointment.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.3 after a night full of nightmares about tomorrow's glaucoma appointment.


Hope it goes well.
9.3 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy. I hope that you're beginning to feel better.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning 7.3 after a night full of nightmares about tomorrow's glaucoma appointment.


Difficult AJ...my first  instinct is to say 'don't worry'...which doesn't help much...with me often the anticipation is worse than the actual event...crossing my fingers for you...and hoping after tomorrows appointment you'll get some much needed respite from those nightmares (and some sleep)...will be thinking of you tomorrow...keep us updated...take care...Barbara


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Hope it goes well.
> 9.3 for me.


Little better than yesterday grovesy...hopefully settling down...how are you today?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Don't know bloods this morning.  Still haven't unpacked the suitcase from last weekend away & meter is in there somewhere.  Just catching up on some posts.


Marky Parrott...no testing for a few days...really not unpacked yet...hmmn...or have you been on the fish chips & mushy peas again?......


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Thank you Grovesy. I hope that you're beginning to feel better.





Bubbsie said:


> Little better than yesterday grovesy...hopefully settling down...how are you today?


I am feeling more normal, thank you .
Going to attempt a walk to the library today


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I am feeling more normal, thank you .
> Going to attempt a walk to the library today


Good to hear grovesy...felt awful when I woke yesterday...lack of sleep...sun was shining...took Harry for a walk...perked me up so much...hope you manage to get out for that walk...and the weather is kind to you.


----------



## grovesy

Thanks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Difficult AJ...my first  instinct is to say 'don't worry'...which doesn't help much...with me often the anticipation is worse than the actual event...crossing my fingers for you...and hoping after tomorrows appointment you'll get some much needed respite from those nightmares (and some sleep)...will be thinking of you tomorrow...keep us updated...take care...Barbara


Thank you Bubbsie. I'm trying not to worry about it but equally dreading that she  will laser the eye which means that my eyes are getting worse. At least the appointment is 8.45 tomorrow so it will be out of the way early. Without checking with her I've increased the frequency of the eye drops in the vain hope that might help xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bubbsie. I'm trying not to worry about it but equally dreading that she  will laser the eye which means that my eyes are getting worse. At least the appointment is 8.45 tomorrow so it will be out of the way early. Without checking with her I've increased the frequency of the eye drops in the vain hope that might help xx


Understandable reaction AJ...as you say thankfully an early appointment...so will be over and done with early...those eye drops could have worked their magic...will be routing for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and another 7.0. Oops


----------



## Jonsi

Bore da pawb ...an 8.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning  6.7 here  x


----------



## Amigo

A rushing around 6.6 for me. Have a good day everyone and best wishes for your appointment AJ x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.5 for me today. I am now abscess free, had a dentist appointment yesterday and I need a root canal on that tooth and also a wisdom tooth needs to come out. She is referring me to have it all done in one go under sedation as she knows I hate going.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.5 for me today. I am now abscess free, had a dentist appointment yesterday and I need a root canal on that tooth and also a wisdom tooth needs to come out. She is referring me to have it all done in one go under sedation as she knows I hate going.


Hope you don't have to wait long and it goes well.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> 5.2 for me this morning


Ooh, a house special! Congratulations!


----------



## Dollypolly

8.8 for me this morning I want it below 7 I can but wish eh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> 8.8 for me this morning I want it below 7 I can but wish eh.


You'll get there Dollypolly...preferable to have a steady decrease in blood sugars...I feel that way it's more sustainable long term...don't rush...take your time...do things at your own pace...I was very impatient when first diagnosed...rushed...didn't work for me...so took my time...worked out a plan that suited me...now BG down from 17.4 at DX to 6.3 on average...keep at it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.1 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 4.1 today.


Your late in today lol  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Your late in today lol  x



Hi @Kaylz I didn't rise from my pit till 3pm as I was on night shift


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi @Kaylz I didn't rise from my pit till 3pm as I was on night shift


Oh no don't think I could do night shifts, I got a decent night last night after my hypo yesterday, first time I've dozed off so quick since starting insulin  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Oh on don't think I could do night shifts, I got a decent night last night after my hypo yesterday, first time I've dozed off so quick since starting insulin  x



Glad to hear you got a good sleep after your hypo yesterday 
I actually sleep better in the day than at night


----------



## Bubbsie

Very early start for me...off to York today...and it's a 5.2 this morning


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Bubbsie said:


> Very early start for me...off to York today...and it's a 5.2 this morning



Nice house special there bubbs!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 4.6 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 13.3?! The DF knows I'm in the (last month before next A1c) zone and is avvin a larf.  Roll on the weekend and lots of activity.


----------



## grovesy

9.3.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Difficult AJ...my first  instinct is to say 'don't worry'...which doesn't help much...with me often the anticipation is worse than the actual event...crossing my fingers for you...and hoping after tomorrows appointment you'll get some much needed respite from those nightmares (and some sleep)...will be thinking of you tomorrow...keep us updated...take care...Barbara


Thank you Bubbsie. I'm trying not to worry about it but equally dreading that she  will laser


Amigo said:


> A rushing around 6.6 for me. Have a good day everyone and best wishes for your appointment AJ x


thank you Amigo x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.5 for me. Less than three hours until I know whether increasing my eye drops has worked or if the glaucoma has reached the next stage which would mean having holes lasered round the whole of eye this morning. My glaucoma consultant must love me because she only saw me five weeks ago!


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 10.5 for me. Less than three hours until I know whether increasing my eye drops has worked or if the glaucoma has reached the next stage which would mean having holes lasered round the whole of eye this morning. My glaucoma consultant must love me because she only saw me five weeks ago!


Good luck for the appointment.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning peoples. Don't know what I am this morning as I can't get any blood out. I shall ask about this today as I attend my first meeting of Diabetic Course with my sister.  Runs till 6th April.

Good luck AJ. I hope you don't need any more treatment and the G is halted in it's tracks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a steady away 5.6 for me. Good luck @AJLang


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  8.1, on Libre 6.5


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 10.5 for me. Less than three hours until I know whether increasing my eye drops has worked or if the glaucoma has reached the next stage which would mean having holes lasered round the whole of eye this morning. My glaucoma consultant must love me because she only saw me five weeks ago!


Good luck Amanda {{{HUGS}}} Hope the drops have done the trick and no extra laser is required 

Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie!

No HS for me - 7.4 today


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 10.5 for me. Less than three hours until I know whether increasing my eye drops has worked or if the glaucoma has reached the next stage which would mean having holes lasered round the whole of eye this morning. My glaucoma consultant must love me because she only saw me five weeks ago!


Good luck today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Managed to dig out my meter & was rewarded with a 5.6.  Only 2 weeks til my next HbA1c test.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, stuck in rut here with 5.3 ( but a nice rut to be in)
Congrats on the HS, Bubbsie.
Good luck at your appointment, AJ.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.8 today. 
Well done on the HS Bubbsie
Best wishes for a good outcome at your appt Amanda.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hope all goes well today @AJLang


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 12.1 for me today. Good luck Amanda


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I am feeling more normal, thank you .
> Going to attempt a walk to the library today


----------



## Wirrallass

The sun is cracking the flags here so a very good morning to all ye peeps!

I woke up to a 5.7 at 7.00am


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  8.1, on Libre 6.5


Tomorrow's another day Ljc, good luck x


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Nice house special there bubbs!


Thanks Rosie...my first HS on waking...mind you I was up at 3am this morning...off at 5am...back just after 2pm...managed to stay in the 5's all day so far...


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Very early start for me...off to York today...and it's a 5.2 this morning


Fantastic Bubbsie, well done you!  Hope York went well today, x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.1 today.


----------



## Kaylz

6.3 for me this morning x


----------



## Dollypolly

8.2 for me today I'm getting there as another poster said slow and steady is the way.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Dollypolly said:


> 8.2 for me today I'm getting there as another poster said slow and steady is the way.



Slow and steady wins the race! Your body needs to get used to the lower numbers slowly so you don't have "false hypos"


----------



## Dollypolly

Oh I've had them already by rushing the numbers. I learnt very fast to stop and take stock of what I was doing. 
Always a learning curve.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this morning


Good number Amigo x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Good morning - 4.6 for me


Terrific Hazel, well done you! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good morning peoples. Don't know what I am this morning as I can't get any blood out. I shall ask about this today as I attend my first meeting of Diabetic Course with my sister.  Runs till 6th April.
> 
> Good luck AJ. I hope you don't need any more treatment and the G is halted in it's tracks.


Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.9 and 6.3 on Libre


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.5 today...and some decent sleep for the first time this week


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 15.0 for me and a runny nose but I think the Indian takeaway was to blame for the high BG!


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 15.0 for me and a runny nose but I think the Indian takeaway was to blame for the high BG!


Tough times Aj...you have a 'hall pass' this weekend...enjoy...and use it wisely


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.0 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - 5.0 for me


Morning Hazel...another great score...hope you're feeling more 'chipper' today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me. I'd better leave that bolus until just before eating this morning. Have a good weekend.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. Missed a few days. Winter virus. yuk. 
7.8 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps, hope you all have an enjoyable weekend x
A straight 7.0 today - Why? Coz I couldn't resist 2 brioche chocolate swirls last night, yummy!


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. Missed a few days. Winter virus. yuk.
> 7.8 this morning.


Oh no hope you're feeling a tad better today Sadhbh x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - 5.0 for me


You're on a roll aren't you Hazel? Well done you.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. Missed a few days. Winter virus. yuk.
> 7.8 this morning.


Shame Sadhbh...but still a cracking number despite being under the weather


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 15.0 for me and a runny nose but I think the Indian takeaway was to blame for the high BG!


It must have been some takeaway AJ  !!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.5 today...and some decent sleep for the first time this week


Great numbers Bubbs - and you deserved it


----------



## grovesy

8.7.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.7.


Morning Grovesy, how are you today?


----------



## grovesy

I am nearly back to normal thank you.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I am nearly back to normal thank you.


@grovesy. Glad to hear that G.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 8.7.


Down again grovesy...you seem to be getting there...on the road back to recovery...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Great numbers Bubbs - and you deserved it


Not sure about deserving it WL...more like lack of sleep and luck thus far...still...I'll take those numbers as long as they last


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A 5.9 today.  Quite happy with that considering my carb heavy curry I had last night.  Not a takeaway, but a Meal Deal.  2 mains & 2 sides for a fiver.  Can't gi wrong with that.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Down again grovesy...you seem to be getting there...on the road back to recovery...have a good weekend.


Thanks I had more normal levels all day yesterday.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Thanks I had more normal levels all day yesterday.


Apart from the last couple of days...my BG levels tend to be higher on waking most of the time...then come down and settle in low 5's to 6's...good to see you are getting back to 'normal' grovesy...a worrying time for you...hope that means you get to relax...and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Apart from the last couple of days...my BG levels tend to be higher on waking most of the time...then come down and settle in low 5's to 6's...good to see you are getting back to 'normal' grovesy...a worrying time for you...hope that means you get to relax...and enjoy your weekend.


Have to attend to some gardening in the greenhouse, I have some seedlings that need pricking out some needed it a few days ago really. At least it is undercover.


----------



## Amigo

A third day in a row clickety click, 6.6 but steady is good. Barely changing overnight 

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Robin

*sneaks in late, hopes nobody notices* 8.3 for me this morning, Blame the Lancashire hotpot followed by cheese. Too little carb, and I went on rising after I'd gone to bed. Had a nice flat line after midnight though, looking on the bright side....


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> *sneaks in late, hopes nobody notices* 8.3 for me this morning, Blame the Lancashire hotpot followed by cheese. Too little carb, and I went on rising after I'd gone to bed. Had a nice flat line after midnight though, looking on the bright side....


Ooh Robin...would love a plate of Lancashire hotpot...a  large one please...surprisingly hungry this morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a respectable 5.7 today - I've been trying to drink more water to lower waking levels as advised on another thread, and it seems to be slowly working.


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. Missed a few days. Winter virus. yuk.
> 7.8 this morning.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and just woke up after working to a 7.2.  I'll join you Lucy if I may


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lindarose said:


> Good afternoon all  and just woke up after working to a 7.2.  I'll join you Lucy if I may




Plenty of room on the 7.2 bench


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 

5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.

_Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.


That's a real shame @Ditto  Make sure you put in some 'feedback' so that these issues can be addressed, it's not good enough!


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.


Oh no.


----------



## Ditto

I took the opportunity while waiting to test my sister with her own machine and she was 8.8 but said she'd had toast for breakfast. She has no idea what to eat and I was looking forward to her taking in this course. It was very disappointing. The lady sat with us had D for fifteen years and said this was the first time she'd been offered any info on D ever. We asked her what she'd been eating and she shrugged. She'd just been bumbling along. The room was packed and the people were all old! I thought we were old (60s) but they were all much older than us in the main. My BG was 7.7 after a piggy carb breakfast, and could have been worse. There were lots of jokes when asked what we wanted to drink while waiting "Tea with 3 sugars!"


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.



Disgraceful disorganisation Ditto. You should be able to claim your travelling expenses back!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.




What a shambles


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 8.5 ,  on Libre 6.8 
Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.


How dare they just not turn up Ditto...I agree with Northerner...you must do some feedback...would suggest writing to them...so sorry your expectations were crushed in that way.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start...5.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. Getting somewhere now, I hope.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
It's a 7.0 for e today. Don't like these early starts but at least it's light outside!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.3 this morning. Getting somewhere now, I hope.


Definitely Sadhbh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> It's a 7.0 for e today. Don't like these early starts but at least it's light outside!


Seem to start early every day Linda (round about 5am)...can't wait until it's really summer...can slope out to the garden early...sit & have my coffee...watch the birds...and enjoy the morning in peace.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.1 today. My fault because with the Gastroparesis I know that I'm pushing my luck if I eat both lunch and dinner....also probably not helped by the delicious Churros with hazelnut chocolate sauce at the hipster place


----------



## grovesy

8.8.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Pouring rain again.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Woke up alive, and after this little bonus recorded a BG of 6.2. Good start to the day, I'd say.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  7.4 for me (didn't correct an 8.9 at bed last night as was scared I'd go too low) not raining here yet but don't think it's far away  x


----------



## khskel

7.4 for me too @Kaylz BG never got high enough to risk to take full final dose if bolus. Better a tad high than the hypoland express.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Making guess at BG as run out of strips and didn't have time on Friday to go to post office to collect. Maybe as well as I am off visiting to rainy Dumbarton and my friends are good hosts who like to feed you well.will get back on track when home. Have a lovely day all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, it's a 5.6 for me after three days in London with very long days, glad to get back to my own cooking.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 6.1 for me around 8ish.  I went to bed on 6.0 but was in the 5s all day. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 10.1 today. My fault because with the Gastroparesis I know that I'm pushing my luck if I eat both lunch and dinner....also probably not helped by the delicious Churros with hazelnut chocolate sauce at the hipster place


OMG Aj...spooky...just got sent a photo of my goddaughter Aliya...eating...Churros...with...Hazelnut sauce!!!...as said spooky...or what (and I didn't even know what Churros were either).


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Forgot to test & already had 2 cups of coffee so won't bother now.  @Ditto sorry to hear about your disastrous course.  Can't believe the lecturer didn't turn up!


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> 7.4 for me too @Kaylz BG never got high enough to risk to take full final dose if bolus. Better a tad high than the hypoland express.


I took a 1 unit correction with my tea last night after all the advice on my hypo thread so didn't think it was worth risking taking the 1 unit at bed time to correct looks like it was probably the best idea too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A third day in a row clickety click, 6.6 but steady is good. Barely changing overnight
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone.


Yes steady is good Amigo, you're obviously doing something right  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a respectable 5.7 today - I've been trying to drink more water to lower waking levels as advised on another thread, and it seems to be slowly working.


Good, glad to hear that drinking more water is having a positive effect on your bgls Pine Marten. 5.7 is a good number  keep it up (down!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> 5.9 @ 3.11am and 5.9 @ 9.29am then 5.4 @ 12.03 after a huge brunch. Yum.
> 
> _Good, how did you get on at the Diabetes Course today Ditto? x_
> It was rubbish. Tiny room, they sent letters to all so why didn't they allow for the numbers? We were sardines. They had us in and out while they took tables out trying to jam us all in, then the lecturer didn't turn up.  We're not going again, lost our faith. Apparently she's often late. Bet she's on a good salary too. Pathetic. It took a lot of planning to get there yesterday not to mention the expense of transport. We were disgusted. Still never mind, we had a good day, went round the charity shops with my sisters.


@Ditto. I do feel really really sorry for you Ditto. You had planned & waited so long and had built-up your hopes & expectations only for them to be dashed because? .............the lecturer didn't turn up..for whatever reason. Very bad organising on their part. Disappointment & maybe anger on your part i suspect, an understatement to say the least. 

When I was first dx type2 I was fortunate to have been offered a place on an X-PERT Diabetes Education Programme, four hours per week, for six weeks, the venue was a local hospital. It was worth attending coz it was both constructive & enlightening. We learned much about our individual type diabetes, digestion, blood glucose control, insulin resistance, dietary approaches to weight loss, setting goals,sources of carbohydrate, carb swapping + much more. It was my DN who referred me. (And it was as a result of that course, that I joined the forum).

I'm wondering if you also could be referred to the same, that is of course if a) You're interested and b) There is a Course available in Manchester under its Community NHS Foundation Trust? I'd like to think that you would greatly benefit from such a Course. If you are interested then perhaps your Diabetes Specialist Nurse (DSN) or GP would refer you on to an X-PERT Course. I hope you'll find links below interesting. Good luck Ditto x

_Xperthealth.org.uk

diabetes.co.uk/education/X-Pert.html
_
Dx T2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only 
_
_


----------



## Ditto

I think it was that course!  GP referred us. Dunno if I have a DSN as I've never seen one.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon/evening peeps!
I awoke  to a 7.00

Sorry got carried away catching up on here & forgot to clock on!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I think it was that course!  GP referred us. Dunno if I have a DSN as I've never seen one.


We didn't have a Lecturer. We had a Dietician.......and there was a limited number of diabetics who could attend the Programme ...I think there were 14 of us in total, a relatively small group. It's a pity your GP's surgery doesn't have a DSN ..... but hey ho, there's enough of us here who are willing and able to give as much info out to each other as we possibly can! x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, I woke to 4.4.


----------



## Wirrallass

.......I had to stab my finger with a lancet this morning _without_ the Microlet device!  and it took several attempts to do it too OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! don't know where the flippin device is! Was in the case last night when I did my last test in bed! Suppose I'll find it in a bed sock on the floor at the bottom of the bed under the overhanging duvet! Haha!!


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> OMG Aj...spooky...just got sent a photo of my goddaughter Aliya...eating...Churros...with...Hazelnut sauce!!!...as said spooky...or what (and I didn't even know what Churros were either).


Oh Bubbsie that is soooooo spooky. I rarely eat sweet food but churros with hazelnut sauce  are just soooooooo delicious xx


----------



## AJLang

o


wirralass said:


> .......I had to stab my finger with a lancet this morning _without_ the Microlet device!  and it took several attempts to do it too OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! don't know where the flippin device is! Was in the case last night when I did my last test in bed! Suppose I'll find it in a bed sock on the floor at the bottom of the bed under the overhanging duvet! Haha!!


 OMG gives me nightmares of when I was younger and finger prickles hadn't been invented so I had to jab myself with a lancet several times a day. Lots of sympathy for you.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.8.


Well done Grovesy you're getting there


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone. Woke up alive, and after this little bonus recorded a BG of 6.2. Good start to the day, I'd say.


Wow, fantastic number Mike, yes a good start to the day, and hopefully more


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> o
> OMG gives me nightmares of when I was younger and finger prickles hadn't been invented so I had to jab myself with a lancet several times a day. Lots of sympathy for you.


Thank you Aj, you too, worse for a child i would think. Poor you. It makes me cringe just thinking about it  I don't know how I did it because I crunched my eyes shut & hoped for the best!!!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.5 today...and its freezing!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 Good morning. Good number @Bubbsie 
I think cauliflower cheese was not a good bedtime snack! 
This will be a good week though.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.8 Good morning. Good number @Bubbsie
> I think cauliflower cheese was not a good bedtime snack!
> This will be a good week though.


Thanks Sadhbh...I've taken to having a small snack before bedtime...just a little protein though...seems to be working so far (fingers crossed)...went out to lunch yesterday...had Yorkshire pudding...so enjoyed it...believed we're all entitled to 'stray from the path' occasionally ...extra walking today...even with the cauliflower cheese...still getting those numbers down.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A rather relieved 5.6 after a 15.7 before bed. Digestion was rather quicker than normal. Have a good week all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning peeps! Early post today, don't faint Bubbsie!  
6.5 for me.
I won't post any more waking bgls til i get my repeat script for test strips....AND I still haven't found my Microlet lancing device, gawd knows where it is Had to stab my finger again without it this morning OUCH! 
Hope you all get good numbers today.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. A rather relieved 5.6 after a 15.7 before bed. Digestion was rather quicker than normal. Have a good week all.


Good for you khskel


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.3, on Libre 6.0.


----------



## grovesy

9.1.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 9.1.


That's still a good number considering G


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.5 today...and its freezing!


Very comfy number Bubbsie x


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 9.1.


grovesy...been a difficult few weeks for you...an interruption to your usual routine...a set back...things will 'settle' down soon I'm sure.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.3, on Libre 6.0.


You're still under the bar Ljc that's good x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Very comfy number Bubbsie x


Trying hard WL...have a review this month.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> grovesy...been a difficult few weeks for you...an interruption to your usual routine...a set back...things will 'settle' down soon I'm sure.


I had a more normal last few days but I did go out for meal with other half yesterday so not too surprised at this morning reading. Having been having a few more normal readings.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Trying hard WL...have a review this month.


Fingers crossed for you in case I forget nearer the time x


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I had a more normal last few days but I did go out for meal with other half yesterday so not too surprised at this morning reading. Having been having a few more normal readings.


Tricky grovesy...went out for lunch with a friend yesterday...stuffing (the savoury kind...not just me stuffing my face...although come to think of it...I did that too)...and Yorkshire pudding...enjoyed it so much...although after I dragged poor Harry around town for extra walkies...have to have a break from absolute denial occasionally.


----------



## Peapod87

Good morning 4.7 today. Since I've been doing slimming world I'm waking up in the 4's most mornings which is a nice change! Have a great day guys x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  7.7 today and haven't corrected yet as waiting until I can get hold of the diabetes team for advice x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  7.7 today and haven't corrected yet as waiting until I can get hold of the diabetes team for advice x


Hope everything is okay Kaylz.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.3 here. BG roller coaster alert - do I raise my Lantus dose or not?! Ho hum...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, Im back after a few days away (camping at a brewery has to be done!), anyway a 10.9 for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.3 here. BG roller coaster alert - do I raise my Lantus dose or not?! Ho hum...


Hope not Bloden.


----------



## AJLang

15.1 when I got up two hours ago and I can't get it down. Feeling pretty fed up with life at the moment.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 15.1 when I got up two hours ago and I can't get it down. Feeling pretty fed up with life at the moment.


Oh no ! Sending you a hug.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hope everything is okay Kaylz.


Yeah thanks , just looking for advice after the hypos I've had the past couple of days x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> 15.1 when I got up two hours ago and I can't get it down. Feeling pretty fed up with life at the moment.


Oh no, (hugs), hope you can get them down and start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning.

So sorry to hear you're feeling gloomy AJ but you've a lot to contend with at the moment x


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 6.0 for me.


----------



## Dollypolly

I was 8.6 today and 8.2 yesterday 
Better than what it has been in the past. 

AJ hope you can get it down and soon.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.3 here. BG roller coaster alert - do I raise my Lantus dose or not?! Ho hum...


I've just raised mine, is this a two seater roller coaster?


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> 15.1 when I got up two hours ago and I can't get it down. Feeling pretty fed up with life at the moment.


Oh b******s Aj...you've been under a lot of stress ...mega stress...natural to be concerned...but could just be that...you'll get your balance back...bit like when you have an injury...often when the initial pain/hurt is done with...adrenalin still kicks in and prolongs your recovery...at the risk of you telling me to 'fudge off'...(as if you would?)...give yourself a chance...please.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah thanks , just looking for advice after the hypos I've had the past couple of days x


Can't advise on that Kaylz...I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to type 1...and insulin...no doubt others will be along soon with the answer...and you managed to contact your diabetes team.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Can't advise on that Kaylz...I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to type 1...and insulin...no doubt others will be along soon with the answer...and you managed to contact your diabetes team.


Yeah managed to get hold of them straight away rather than the automated service I've had to use the past twice I've phoned them was quite surprised actually, advised to change my lunch time ratio and discuss at appointment tomorrow, really lovely and helpful woman  x


----------



## mikeyB

I was 6.7 this morning. Not overly high, but I've got a cold. Nothing to do with last nights chilli con carne with pitta bread.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me this morning.
> 
> So sorry to hear you're feeling gloomy AJ but you've a lot to contend with at the moment x


@Amigo, that's an OK number x


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I was 6.7 this morning. Not overly high, but I've got a cold. Nothing to do with last nights chilli con carne with pitta bread.





mikeyB said:


> I was 6.7 this morning. Not overly high, but I've got a cold. Nothing to do with last nights chilli con carne with pitta bread.


Of course not Mike! I believe you!


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 15.1 when I got up two hours ago and I can't get it down. Feeling pretty fed up with life at the moment.


@AJLang. Ah, I feel so sorry for you Aj, poor you, not a nice place to be in but not surprised you're fed up with everything that's been happening to you of late - enough to turn a brass monkeys b...s to tin! Please do try to relax - if you can, got to lower those numbers. Shall I send round a gorgeous husky male masseur? Or would that send your numbers all over the place again?!!! stay in touch Aj, let us know later how you are, thinking of you. {{{{{Big big big hugs}}}}} The suns cracking the flags here, hope it's shining for you too, take care.
J. x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I've just raised mine, is this a two seater roller coaster?


Just don't be sick on me plz.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, Im back after a few days away (camping at a brewery has to be done!), anyway a 10.9 for me today!


Welcome back Stitch, you've been missed x


----------



## Hazel

Ridiculously early rise for me, but wide awake at 5.2

Have a good day peeps xxx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.3, on Libre 6.5 and no trending arrow


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.5 for me today...managed to stay in the 5's all day yesterday...first time ever


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.5 for me today...managed to stay in the 5's all day yesterday...first time ever



Yay for Bubbsie! 
7.1 for more this morning.
little yay for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Yay for Bubbsie!
> 7.1 for more this morning.
> little yay for me.


You're going down consistently Sadhbh...yes indeed...yay for you...good to get those numbers down steadily...that way I believe it's more sustainable...well done.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  A rather pleasant 5.6 for me.  Nice to see things behaving themselves as I head towards my next HbA1c next week.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.6/6.6 for me. Considering the quantity of dextrose tablets consumed yesterday evening that is a minor miracle. Nice and level since about 02:00 so here's to a steady BG day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.6/6.6 for me. Considering the quantity of dextrose tablets consumed yesterday evening that is a minor miracle. Nice and level since about 02:00 so here's to a steady BG day everyone.


That's fantastic especially as you needed a quantity of dextrose yesterday. Hope you're not feeling too rough.


----------



## grovesy

8.1. for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.1 here - oops! My fault...bedtime snack got out of hand. Will I never learn?

Your Libre amazes me, Khskel.  I always have a 2 mmol difference (at least) between my SD and the Libre. More proof that we're all different.


----------



## Manda1

And its a 5.9 for me today x


----------



## Robin

Manda1 said:


> And its a 5.9 for me today x


Snap, Manda, 5.9 here as well.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Ridiculously early rise for me, but wide awake at 5.2
> 
> Have a good day peeps xxx


Congratulations on the House Special @Hazel!  

6.3 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.1 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 6.7 today.


----------



## Amigo

After a day of lower numbers yesterday and a carb reducing day I've ended up with a waking 7.1! Sometimes it just has a mind of its own!


----------



## Ditto

Morning, nice and bright here. 5.6 for me at 7.47 am and that was after quite a piggy day yesterday. 

I just won the postcode lottery! A tenner.  That's the second time I've won a tenner with that postcode.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> @AJLang. Ah, I feel for you Aj, poor you, not a nice place to be in but not surprised you're fed up with everything that's been happening to you of late - do try to relax - if you can, got to lower those numbers. Shall I send round a gorgeous hunky male masseur? Or would that send your numbers soaring again!!! Just a thought! I is thinking of you. {{{{{Big big big hugs}}}}} The sun's cracking the flags here again, hope it's shining for you too, and i do hope you're more uplifted today Aj. take care.
> J. x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> After a day of lower numbers yesterday and a carb reducing day I've ended up with a waking 7.1! Sometimes it just has a mind of its own!


Yes it does have a mind of its own Amigo...and sometimes it's a right B***H...but...not that bad considering the stress this week...tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Kaylz

It was a 7.2 for me today  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Morning, nice and bright here. 5.6 for me at 7.47 am and that was after quite a piggy day yesterday.
> 
> I just won the postcode lottery! A tenner.  That's the second time I've won a tenner with that postcode.


I won the Postcode Lottery too!  Same as you, a tenner.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I won the Postcode Lottery too!  Same as you, a tenner.


Congratulations @mark & @Ditto. Don't spend it all at once haha!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.2 today...think I overdid the bedtime snack...opps


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Morning peeps! 
@Bubbsie. First in the queue again as per usual!!  
And ... Yes but not overly up, you can correct it during the day


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I won the Postcode Lottery too!  Same as you, a tenner.


Hi @mark. Each time I look at your Avatar, I swear your beard has grown even longer!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good Morning peeps!
> @Bubbsie. First in the queue again as per usual!!
> And ... Yes but not overly up, you can correct it during the day


Frustratingly yes WL...don't sleep much past 5am nowadays...find it impossible to have a lay in even on a non working day...not overly concerned about the rise...will soon have that down...feeling old & wrecked this morning...may have overdone my celebrating yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

I can't test my bgl until my 'script for test strips is ready to be collected. Hope you all have good Bgl's this morning & throughout the day.
I'd hazard a guess that my waking bgl is the same as Bubbsie s....6.2


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Frustratingly yes WL...don't sleep much past 5am nowadays...find it impossible to have a lay in even on a non working day...not overly concerned about the rise...will soon have that down...feeling old & wrecked this morning...may have overdone my celebrating yesterday.


What we're you celebrating? I hope I haven't missed your birthday x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> What we're you celebrating? I hope I haven't missed your birthday x


No WL...not my birthday...managed to get my INR levels right for the first time in months...so can move to fortnightly appointments...as opposed to weekly ones...not really celebrating as such...been going on for a few months...get tense before the appointments...no idea what to do with all that adrenalin coursing though my body...even after a good result!!


----------



## Hazel

I have been up all night - insomnia 

5.8


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> I have been up all night - insomnia
> 
> 5.8


Oh hazel...sorry to hear that...hope you can get some shuteye today...awful when you are sleep deprived...I'm awful after a night with little or no sleep...still managing that BG though... well done....take care of yourself.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Sorry about insomnia, @Hazel It makes for a rough day
@Bubbsie - congratulations, that is worth celebrating.
7.1 for me this morning. Had 7's all week. Maybe I'll start hitting a few 6's soon. I hope.


----------



## khskel

Whoops, a very even 6. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Sorry about insomnia, @Hazel It makes for a rough day
> @Bubbsie - congratulations, that is worth celebrating.
> 7.1 for me this morning. Had 7's all week. Maybe I'll start hitting a few 6's soon. I hope.


I have no doubt you will Sadhbh...that is exactly how it happened for me...really pleased when I started to get 8's...then 7's...and the first time I got a 6...posted a thread here...got so excited...working your way down steadily gives optimum results (my opinion)...you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> No WL...not my birthday...managed to get my INR levels right for the first time in months...so can move to fortnightly appointments...as opposed to weekly ones...not really celebrating as such...been going on for a few months...get tense before the appointments...no idea what to do with all that adrenalin coursing though my body...even after a good result!!





Hazel said:


> I have been up all night - insomnia
> 5.8


Snap, so have I Hazel, managed 2hrs light sleep only. No joke this insomnia lark is it? Hope your lack of sleep wasn't anything to do with worrying about anything in particular or feeling poorly - but just one of those nights! I don't know about you but I'll  be like a walking zombie later & then I'll have to crash for a couple of hours. Hope you manage to have a good forty winks later today x


----------



## AJLang

Had a 55 carb moussaka dinner but still woke up at 11.7 after correcting a 12.5 at 3.30am.
Libre readings were low all night but I think that was because I was laying on the Libre arm.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Whoops, a very even 6. Have a good day all.


Wow thats a great number khskel


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.4 for me which is a bit low, all my readings have been lower these last few days. Trying to think what I am doing different, maybe having more exercise.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> I have no doubt you will Sadhbh...that is exactly how it happened for me...really pleased when I started to get 8's...then 7's...and the first time I got a 6...posted a thread here...got so excited...working your way down steadily gives optimum results (my opinion)...you'll be there before you know it.



Thanks.
Danger is lurking, though, I am giving myself severe threats. Going to the Theatre Thursday night, tapas bar for pre-theatre. Glasgow always undoes me; and I don't know what tapas is!
But it will be a grand old time. We're going to  see Summer Holiday. A local girl is in the cast. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Had a 55 carb moussaka dinner but still woke up at 11.7 after correcting a 12.5 at 3.30am.
> Libre readings were low all night but I think that was because I was laying on the Libre arm.


Even so AJ I hope you're feeling more yourself now after having a miserable day or so recently. Take care


----------



## AJLang

Hi Wirralass I'm getting there thank you very much.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.4 for me which is a bit low, all my readings have been lower these last few days. Trying to think what I am doing different, maybe having more exercise.


Yes you could be right New-journey but better low than too high


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> No WL...not my birthday...managed to get my INR levels right for the first time in months...so can move to fortnightly appointments...as opposed to weekly ones...not really celebrating as such...been going on for a few months...get tense before the appointments...no idea what to do with all that adrenalin coursing though my body...even after a good result!!


Sorry but I don't know what INR levels are but we'll done for getting them right. Good for you re fortnightly appointments, another step in the right direction eh?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! It's a 5.5 from me today.  I'm finding that a Lindor dark choc truffle before bed helps with DP.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks.
> Danger is lurking, though, I am giving myself severe threats. Going to the Theatre Thursday night, tapas bar for pre-theatre. Glasgow always undoes me; and I don't know what tapas is!
> But it will be a grand old time. We're going to  see Summer Holiday. A local girl is in the cast. Exciting stuff!


Sadhbh...you'll be fine...difficult to define Tapas...so many different varieties...small quantities of each food...meat...fish...sausage...olives...vegetables...too numerous to list here... plenty of choice with it...and lots you will be able to eat without comprising those BG levels...does sound like a wonderful evening...Glasgow...lively place to be...can see how any 'poor girl' may be 'undone' by it...have a lovely evening.


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Sorry about insomnia, @Hazel It makes for a rough day
> @Bubbsie - congratulations, that is worth celebrating.
> 7.1 for me this morning. Had 7's all week. Maybe I'll start hitting a few 6's soon. I hope.


7.1 is still a safe-ish number Sadhbh, you're only just round the corner from the 6's. Hope you achieve that soon. Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Bubbsie well done on your INR levels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! It's a 5.5 from me today.  I'm finding that a Lindor dark choc truffle before bed helps with DP.


Just the one Mark?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@Mark Parrott I noticed it was cherry chocolate this time. Does the fruit make a difference at all in your levels? I would love to try the Orange 90% Lindt.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Hi Wirralass I'm getting there thank you very much.


Pleased to hear that Aj, one day at a time eh? Take care & look after yourself x


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> @Bubbsie well done on your INR levels.


Thanks Marky P...and well done on your 5.5 after Truffle guzzling!


----------



## Mark Parrott

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @Mark Parrott I noticed it was cherry chocolate this time. Does the fruit make a difference at all in your levels? I would love to try the Orange 90% Lindt.


The cherry one is lower carb than the orange.  I have an orange one in the cupboard but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Just the one Mark?


Well actually I had 2 last night.  They are only 4g carb each.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well actually I had 2 last night.  They are only 4g carb each.


I knew it Mark...home made?...if so...dish out the recipe (please).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  6.1 today, with a lovely even line on the graph all night


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, and I also had an even line on my graph. Pity my sensor runs out today ( I use them 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off)


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Sorry but I don't know what INR levels are but we'll done for getting them right. Good for you re fortnightly appointments, another step in the right direction eh?


I take Warfarin for a DVT WL...INR is the International Normalised Ratio...the optimum levels are between 2-3 for it to be effective...if too low then clots could reoccur... enlarge...travel...if too high could risk a major bleed...so important to have the right balance...very difficult to control it...but...getting there finally.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me .today


----------



## grovesy

7.1 a more normal me.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 7.1 a more normal me.


Yep definitely grovsey...you must be relieved...awful when unwell...everything is so out of our own control...in spite of how much effort we put into it...pleased for you.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Yep definitely grovsey...you must be relieved...awful when unwell...everything is so out of our own control...in spite of how much effort we put into it...pleased for you.


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.1 for me this morning x


----------



## Bloden

Wow, this IS a busy thread.

Morning all. Boo hoo, 12.2.  Wanted to cheer hubby up (long story) so we went out for a meal last night and I'm notoriously rubbish at by-eye carb counts.  Apparently, I was coasting nicely into range during the night, but then ol' DP showed up to rain on my parade.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJ...'diabetty' is just such a little B***H at times...been a real bumpy journey of late ..regroup...then give the little madam a good whupping...she deserves it!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Wow, this IS a busy thread.
> 
> Morning all. Boo hoo, 12.2.  Wanted to cheer hubby up (long story) so we went out for a meal last night and I'm notoriously rubbish at by-eye carb counts.  Apparently, I was coasting nicely into range during the night, but then ol' DP showed up to rain on my parade.


Bloden that DP is a cow at times ...unpredictable...mean  spirited...give her a good kicking tomorrow...or if you'd prefer...start later this morning...as aid to AJ...she deserves it...hope she's not reading this.


----------



## Kaylz

7.6 here and a very cold morning too  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I take Warfarin for a DVT WL...INR is the International Normalised Ratio...the optimum levels are between 2-3 for it to be effective...if too low then clots could reoccur... enlarge...travel...if too high could risk a major bleed...so important to have the right balance...very difficult to control it...but...getting there finally.


Thank you for explaining INR Bubbsie. Very pleased for you that you're making good progress. Followings a lung embolism, my late father was on warfarin. I recall visiting him in hospital & he begged me to take him home he said because "They're killing me in here with rat poison". !!! Bless him. It took a little while to convince him 'they' were not! x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.7 today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 5.7 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 7.1 a more normal me.


That's much better Grovesy, glad you're back with us again. I think the anti.bs. did what they were suppised to do. Hope you're feeling much better in yourself now. Just to cheer you up even more, here's a pic of the first bloom on my somewhat overgrown Chamelia.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Morning all its a 5.1 for me this morning x


Fantastic bgl Manda x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> The cherry one is lower carb than the orange.  I have an orange one in the cupboard but haven't tried it yet.


Hi Mark - speaking of chocolate - I was given a bar of Lindt dark noir the other day, orange intense with almonds. Haven't tried it....yet!! I daren't but having said that I reckon the Miss Curiosity in me will coax me into tasting just one rather large square! Choccy truffles x 2 before bed? Naughty but nice eh?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, 5.2 this a.m., and Uncle Libre tells me I had a nice level line all night. 

(There should be a smiley for smug ba****d)


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, 5.2 this a.m., and Uncle Libre tells me I had a nice level line all night.
> 
> (There should be a smiley for smug ba****d)



A HS Mike...you can be smug today! 

A 6.3 for me which I'm happy with


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I was at 9.9 this morning. Had my follow up at Dr's about my high blood pressure. Took in my readings for the past 2 weeks and he said that its fine, if anything its sometimes on the low side!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I knew it Mark...home made?...if so...dish out the recipe (please).


No, not my home made ones.  These are Lindor extra dark.  I'm making my own this weekend.  Very easy recipe.  2 bars of 85% choc, a 500ml pot of double cream  & some rum heated in a ban marie until totally melted.  Pour into a container & allow to cool in fridge.  Then scoop out with a teaspoon & roll into balls.  They can then be dusted in 100% raw cocao, chopped nuts or desiccated coconut.


----------



## Manda1

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I was at 9.9 this morning. Had my follow up at Dr's about my high blood pressure. Took in my readings for the past 2 weeks and he said that its fine, if anything its sometimes on the low side!


Well that's a relief anyway stitch x just goes to show how our bodies can act up when under stress x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> No, not my home made ones.  These are Lindor extra dark.  I'm making my own this weekend.  Very easy recipe.  2 bars of 85% choc, a 500ml pot of double cream  & some rum heated in a ban marie until totally melted.  Pour into a container & allow to cool in fridge.  Then scoop out with a teaspoon & roll into balls.  They can then be dusted in 100% raw cocao, chopped nuts or desiccated coconut.


I'm drooling already Mark!!


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Morning all, 5.2 this a.m., and Uncle Libre tells me I had a nice level line all night.
> 
> (There should be a smiley for smug ba****d)


Congrats on your HS Mike, well deserved.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I was at 9.9 this morning. Had my follow up at Dr's about my high blood pressure. Took in my readings for the past 2 weeks and he said that its fine, if anything its sometimes on the low side!


Good news Stitch...one thing less to worry about...now just lets get that referral done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> No, not my home made ones.  These are Lindor extra dark.  I'm making my own this weekend.  Very easy recipe.  2 bars of 85% choc, a 500ml pot of double cream  & some rum heated in a ban marie until totally melted.  Pour into a container & allow to cool in fridge.  Then scoop out with a teaspoon & roll into balls.  They can then be dusted in 100% raw cocao, chopped nuts or desiccated coconut.


Tempted........


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I was at 9.9 this morning. Had my follow up at Dr's about my high blood pressure. Took in my readings for the past 2 weeks and he said that its fine, if anything its sometimes on the low side!


Glad it is down and he said they were fine.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.7 today


----------



## Hazel

3rd night running - no sleep - shattered.

5.5


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until 06:20...practically a lay in for me...6.1.today...feel a cold lurking in the background...hope not!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.5 this morning. Infection in toe. Started antibiotics yesterday. 
Won't be wearing stiletto heels tonight. (Joking) But am still going to theatre tonight!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A hungry post basal test 7.4 for me. Was in the low fives all the way from 19:00 to about 02:00 when it went to 7.4 in half an hour and stayed there. Interesting.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Hazel said:


> 3rd night running - no sleep - shattered.
> 
> 5.5



@Hazel, Radio 4 has a series of podcasts titled the sleep diaries. You might find something interesting in those. You'll be so exhausted.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.1 for me today x am off too work now ... Happy days x


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> 3rd night running - no sleep - shattered.
> 
> 5.5


Hope you have a better night tonight.


SadhbhFiadh said:


> 8.5 this morning. Infection in toe. Started antibiotics yesterday.
> Won't be wearing stiletto heels tonight. (Joking) But am still going to theatre tonight!


Hope your toe recovers soon.
7.1 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Poor you, Hazel. Hope you sleep tonight.

Hi there. 6.8 here...aaah, that's better.

Some beautiful (unseasonal) weather forecast this weekend - I'm off to San Sebastián to celebrate our joint 50ths with the old gang from school. Can't wait! Sightseeing in the sunshine. They deserve it, living in wet Wales.

Hope ev1 has a good weekend too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  Get in!  House special for me!  5.2!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 8.5 this morning. Infection in toe. Started antibiotics yesterday.
> Won't be wearing stiletto heels tonight. (Joking) But am still going to theatre tonight!


Sadhbh...honestly... as if you are old enough to remember stiletto heels...come on...and look after that toe!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Blue skies back after yesterday's rain.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  6.5 here and turning into a lovely bright day atm how long it will last I don't know haha x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until 06:20...practically a lay in for me...6.1.today...feel a cold lurking in the background...hope not!


Hope no cold for you . Lots of bugs lurking around


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good morning, 11.2 today


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good morning, 11.2 today


Wow that's high for you, hope your not feeling too bad x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Wow that's high for you, hope your not feeling too bad x



It's that time of the month, always get higher levels then (plus as I had a couple of chocolate digestives last night lol!))


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's that time of the month, always get higher levels then (plus as I had a couple of chocolate digestives last night lol!))


Ah right ok but naughty naughty  lol x


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> 3rd night running - no sleep - shattered.
> 
> 5.5


Oh no , you must feel rubbish. I hope you have a better night tonight .


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 8.5 this morning. Infection in toe. Started antibiotics yesterday.
> Won't be wearing stiletto heels tonight. (Joking) But am still going to theatre tonight!


Sorry to hear this. Do keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Hope no cold for you . Lots of bugs lurking around


Thanks Carol...just one of those can't be bothered with diabetes days...blood tests next week for HbA1c...think I've done okay...cold would be disastrous...particularly now!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning after a rough crampy, itchy, boiling up night!  Off to physio later.


----------



## Ingressus

Morning everyone i was 11.0 and thats good for me still working on it, im starving! Loll


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this morning after a rough crampy, itchy, boiling up night!  Off to physio later.


Hope you feel better and your physio appointment goes well.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hope you feel better and your physio appointment goes well.



Thanks Stitch. Hope you're doing good at the moment x


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Thanks Stitch. Hope you're doing good at the moment x



Not too bad thanks. Looking forward to going on holiday in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this morning after a rough crampy, itchy, boiling up night!  Off to physio later.


Sounds like a rough night Amigo...but...good numbers...enjoy that physio...remember going years ago...surprising how hard they can make you work...have a good weekend.


----------



## Dollypolly

I got a 6.7 this morning woohoo go me can you tell I'm chuffed lol!!!!


----------



## Ljc

Dollypolly said:


> I got a 6.7 this morning woohoo go me can you tell I'm chuffed lol!!!!


That's good


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> I got a 6.7 this morning woohoo go me can you tell I'm chuffed lol!!!!


Yes we can...well done!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a nice 5.5 today - I'm trying to drink more water to lower waking numbers but I keep forgetting , but today's was good


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, a nice 5.5 today - I'm trying to drink more water to lower waking numbers but I keep forgetting , but today's was good


Perfect PM...obviously working...going to try that myself.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Perfect PM...obviously working...going to try that myself.


I'm  glad to have suggested to drink more water. I drink a tumbler of warm boiled water first thing in the morning and last thing at night, sometines with a slice of lemon in it. I also drink between 750-1000mls during each day. It all works for me. I always carry a bottle of water with me when I go out anywhere. NB. Make sure there's a loo nearby where ever you go!!  and I place a bottle or glass of water in each room in my home to save me running to the kitchen when I'm thirsty - and fitting a duvet cover on my duvet is Thirsty work for me!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> 3rd night running - no sleep - shattered.
> 
> 5.5


Not another sleepless night Hazel you must be absolutely exhausted you poor soul. Its no laughing matter tho is it? Have you tried running round the block a couple of times before you should retire for the night? ....(Apologies if that is something you are unable to do) Time to speak with your GP? Well done on you number this morning x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. 5.7 today


Good sound number Ljc x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  Get in!  House special for me!  5.2!


C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S & well done on achieving a HOUSE SPECIAL Mark. Do we have a house special cake to drool over?!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  6.5 here and turning into a lovely bright day atm how long it will last I don't know haha x


That's a good number Kaylz.....like your new Avatar x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me this morning after a rough crampy, itchy, boiling up night!  Off to physio later.


Oh poor you Amigo. Hope you're not feeling too tired after a ropey night. Hope your physio can alleviate some of those unpleasant symptoms. Life isn't fair sometimes  is it? Good number tho Amigo.Take care hun x


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, a nice 5.5 today - I'm trying to drink more water to lower waking numbers but I keep forgetting , but today's was good


@Pine Marten. Hi, why not set an alarm on your clock/mobile to remind you?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening peeps! Haven't tested any bgls today...again!... still waiting for test strips 'script to be processed. I think my GPs surgery and Pharmacy here is in a go slow stop mode  Some good waking bgls today folks, good for you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Morning everyone i was 11.0 and thats good for me still working on it, im starving! Loll


Hi. I'm only just catching up on posts, sorry, been a bit tied up today!! You don't have to starve Ingressus. There's lots of food out there that suits your individual taste & diabetes, you just need to find the right food for yourself & know which shops sell it. Browse the shelves in supermarkets, take time to read the labels to see if a product has low high or carb or content, low is best, don't buy if it's high carb.

Asda & Lidl sell Bergen Soya & Linseed bread which is popular with a lot of us here which is 11g carb per slice. nice combinstion with peanut butter and/or toasted + more. I believe Aldi sell protein rolls.

Chicken and Oily fish are good for you. Grilled sausages & lean bacon. Eggs boiled, poached, scrambled and some folk on here fry eggs in butter. I don't. I prefer rapeseed oil as a personal preference. And I don't eat cereal because of the wheat content.

Take a look at the Recipe thread on here for more ideas.

_Diabetes.co.uk _are offering 23 FREE cookbooks including the FREE seasonal Cookbook. There should be some exciting meals there, I haven't checked it out yet but I will.

If you're aiming to lose weight then why not join the thread: Group Weight Loss Challenge?

These are just a few tips to help you with your Diabetes journey Ingressus but hopefully other folk on here will no doubt make some contributions of their own too.

I hope you achieve lowering your bgl soon, good luck & take care.


Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - up early for shower and get my hair done for an early GP appt.

4.9 today

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Good morning peeps - up early for shower and get my hair done for an early GP appt.
> 
> 4.9 today
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Hazel...hope you got some restful sleep last night...great number...good luck with appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...off to London this morning...despite the prospect of the A1(M) & London traffic...a 5.5 for me today...


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Good morning peeps - up early for shower and get my hair done for an early GP appt.
> 
> 4.9 today
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Morning Hazel, hope you managed to get some shut-eye last night. I think I've come out in sympathy with you - no sleep for me last night!
Fantastic number again, well done you. Hope all goes well with your visit to your GP. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...off to London this morning...despite the prospect of the A1(M) & London traffic...a 5.5 for me today...


Morning Bubbsie you bright & early bird! Good number, better than yesterdays waking. Safe travelling today, I don't envy you. x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie you bright & early bird! Good number, better than yesterdays waking. Safe travelling today, I don't envy you. x


Early WL...but wouldn't say bright...wait until I've had a second coffee...may perk up a touch then.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning peeps! Still no testing strips so I'll hazard a guess - 6.1. Hope you all achieve good numbers this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Woke up for a wee at 4.50am & couldn't get back to sleep.  And I don't even work on a Friday, which makes it more annoying.  A 6.0 from me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Woke up for a wee at 4.50am & couldn't get back to sleep.  And I don't even work on a Friday, which makes it more annoying.  A 6.0 from me.


Painful when that happens Mark...6.0...temporary...and the early start...enjoy the peace & quiet...then breakfast tray for Mrs P?


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Woke up for a wee at 4.50am & couldn't get back to sleep.  And I don't even work on a Friday, which makes it more annoying.  A 6.0 from me.


Sorry to hear you can't get back to sleep Mark....ah well nows that you're up you can get cracking on making your congratulations cake can't you...a scrumptious choccy one with cherries, in other words a bfgatau !!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear you can't get back to sleep Mark....ah well nows that you're up you can get cracking on making your congratulations cake can't you...a scrumptious choccy one with cherries, in other words a bfgatau !!!


Well, i'm considering making a bread & butter pudding this weekend.  There is one in the Tom Kerridge Dopamine Diet cookbook using a home made almond bread & berries instead of dried fruit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Painful when that happens Mark...6.0...temporary...and the early start...enjoy the peace & quiet...then breakfast tray for Mrs P?


If I did that, she'll expect it every morning!  I remember a few years ago, she was up early & nipped out to get a couple of Sausage & egg Mcmuffins & bought them back before I woke up.  That was a nice breakfast in bed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.1 for me but was 6.1 or thereabouts until about 5.30. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

wirralass said:


> Morning Hazel, hope you managed to get some shut-eye last night. I think I've come out in sympathy with you - no sleep for me last night!
> Fantastic number again, well done you. Hope all goes well with your visit to your GP. x



Thank you, GP to re-assess blood pressure as now off all meds, get fitted with their meter to monitor it 24/7.   Then she wants to treat BPPV, the issue I have with dizziness, loose chrystals in the inner ear following that bad fall I had a few weeks back - then she wants .to do lots of blood tests- everything.

No I did not sleep again last night - mind you the two hour nap I went for yesterday morning, I slept for nearly 10 hours.

I am staying out today so I can't nap - need a decent nights sleep


----------



## grovesy

7.3 for me.


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Thank you, GP to re-assess blood pressure as now off all meds, get fitted with their meter to monitor it 24/7.   Then she wants to treat BPPV, the issue I have with dizziness, loose chrystals in the inner ear following that bad fall I had a few weeks back - then she wants .to do lots of blood tests- everything.
> 
> No I did not sleep again last night - mind you the two hour nap I went for yesterday morning, I slept for nearly 10 hours.
> 
> I am staying out today so I can't nap - need a decent nights sleep


Good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  5.4 today and a nice even line since around midnight


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I've been in the 5's all week


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, i'm considering making a bread & butter pudding this weekend.  There is one in the Tom Kerridge Dopamine Diet cookbook using a home made almond bread & berries instead of dried fruit.


Mmmmmm! Haven't had bread and butter pud for yonks! Tom Kerridge Dopamine diet is one I'd like to follow, I must buy!


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Thank you, GP to re-assess blood pressure as now off all meds, get fitted with their meter to monitor it 24/7.   Then she wants to treat BPPV, the issue I have with dizziness, loose chrystals in the inner ear following that bad fall I had a few weeks back - then she wants .to do lots of blood tests- everything.
> 
> No I did not sleep again last night - mind you the two hour nap I went for yesterday morning, I slept for nearly 10 hours.
> 
> I am staying out today so I can't nap - need a decent nights sleep


Good luck .
Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
Good luck with your GP appt today, Hazel.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Thank you, GP to re-assess blood pressure as now off all meds, get fitted with their meter to monitor it 24/7.   Then she wants to treat BPPV, the issue I have with dizziness, loose chrystals in the inner ear following that bad fall I had a few weeks back - then she wants .to do lots of blood tests- everything.
> 
> No I did not sleep again last night - mind you the two hour nap I went for yesterday morning, I slept for nearly 10 hours.
> 
> I am staying out today so I can't nap - need a decent nights sleep


Oh Hazel, sorry to hear you didnt get a wink of sleep again. That's happened to me, no sleep for over 48hrs then slept solid for 12.40hrs! Mucks you about doesn't it  Sounds like your GP is on the ball, plzd for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long for results, take care


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  I've woken to a slightly sore and swollen ear lobe thanks to my earring trying to strangle the life out of it during the night  Oh and a 6.6  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I've been in the 5's all week


@Anthony Stirrat. Gr8! very well done you.


DxType2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> If I did that, she'll expect it every morning!  I remember a few years ago, she was up early & nipped out to get a couple of Sausage & egg Mcmuffins & bought them back before I woke up.  That was a nice breakfast in bed.


Okay...well if not doing Mrs P's (she's too good to you...Sausage & McMuffins in bed...spoilt...) brekkie...come and give me a hand with this paperwork...drives me mad...hate it...until I get to the invoicing...like doing that part!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. I woke with 6.2, which might sound dull and boring, but I think it's a nifty bit of correction after a 2.8 at four this morning.

I'm off to Oban in 15 minutes to see the Diabetes consultant at 11, all part of the get Mikey a pump plan.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Okay...well if not doing Mrs P's (she's too good to you...Sausage & McMuffins in bed...spoilt...) brekkie...come and give me a hand with this paperwork...drives me mad...hate it...until I get to the invoicing...like doing that part!!!


Breakfast in bed it is then.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...off to London this morning...despite the prospect of the A1(M) & London traffic...a 5.5 for me today...


Bubbsie, I hope you wear your Nora Batty knee highs when you drive long distances!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone 9.2 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. I woke with 6.2, which might sound dull and boring, but I think it's a nifty bit of correction after a 2.8 at four this morning.
> 
> I'm off to Oban in 15 minutes to see the Diabetes consultant at 11, all part of the get Mikey a pump plan.


Good luck Mike and 6.2 is a good number


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today. What a lively crowd you all are and so very early! Wish I could be like that!

Been wondering how Flower is doing. Hope you're ok as haven't seen you on here for ages. Also Lynn Davies? Maybe I've just missed your posts. The forum can be so busy (which is great) I think I'm missing things!  Hope you're both ok


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie, I hope you wear your Nora Batty knee highs when you drive long distances!


Couldn't possibly comment on that WL...might be too much information for anyone here who has high blood pressure...may just 'tip them over the edge'...


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.4
Not too bad after a night out. Back to business today, though.


----------



## Ditto

5.3 @ 7.13am not had any connection for a while, so frustrating.


----------



## khskel

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.3 today. What a lively crowd you all are and so very early! Wish I could be like that!
> 
> Been wondering how Flower is doing. Hope you're ok as haven't seen you on here for ages. Also Lynn Davies? Maybe I've just missed your posts. The forum can be so busy (which is great) I think I'm missing things!  Hope you're both ok


Not seen anything from @Amberzak either and @Northerner has been quieter than usual. I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 5.3 @ 7.13am not had any connection for a while, so frustrating.


Keeping up within the 5's eh a Ditto? Well done you x


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me 

@wirralass, just to say, the protein rolls you mentioned are from Lidl, not Aldi. Don't think Aldi do them 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me
> 
> @wirralass, just to say, the protein rolls you mentioned are from Lidl, not Aldi. Don't think Aldi do them
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Oops! Made a booby there didn't I? Thanks for spotting error Amigo  I'll post an amendment. Like your 6.5. Hope you're OK x


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry folks I made an error when I said that Aldi sold protein rolls  I meant Lidl sell them. Hope you haven't made an unnecessary journey!


----------



## Pine Marten

wirralass said:


> @Pine Marten. Hi, why not set an alarm on your clock/mobile to remind you?!


Eeek, wirralass, that would drive me (and Mr Marten) bonkers! Anyway I don't use an alarm on my mobile or clock, and I can't drink water if I'm not thirsty ....


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Eeek, wirralass, that would drive me (and Mr Marten) bonkers! Anyway I don't use an alarm on my mobile or clock, and I can't drink water if I'm not thirsty ....


@Pine Marten. OK, fair comment!


----------



## Ingressus

Im 9 this morning which is a leap forward for me happy, still working on it


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Im 9 this morning which is a leap forward for me happy, still working on it


@Ingressus Hi, 9 is better than your 11 yesterday, good for you. Keep it up & no dodgy food while you're travelling eh?! Take care

DX Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Pine Marten

It's a 6.2 for me today at 7.44am - but I woke up in the early hours as I couldn't sleep cos my wrist & hand were hurting (carpel tunnel syndrome) so I got up to find my wrist brace and sat downstairs for a bit. I tested at 2.27am and it was 5.0, so I guess the later reading was a touch of the Dawn Phenomenons.


----------



## Ingressus

wirralass said:


> @Ingressus Hi, 9 is better than your 11 yesterday, good for you. Keep it up & no dodgy food while you're travelling eh?! Take care
> Ok mum loll enjoy London
> DX Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet and exercise only


----------



## Ingressus

Ok mum loll enjoy London


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. After the several lows of night I'm most supprised to be 5.2 this  morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, I am 5.5 this morning. Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, 6.4 for me and all I want to do is crawl back into my warm bed it's far too cold for my liking  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A reasonable 6.5 after what seems to be my now customary 2am spike. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.3 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.4 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  I'll join you @Hazel on the 5.3 step with some paracetamol.  Bit too much to drink last night.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me which is what it was going to bed so glad it's remained steady


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 today.


----------



## mikeyB

I was 7.2 same as Lucy, but I've been having adventures in hypoland since yesterday's exertions. I think I'll revert to being idle


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope you're feeling better today @mikeyB after yesterday. Idle sounds good


----------



## Ditto

5.1 @ 8.22 am.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11 for me today.


Love your new Avatar Stitch


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 for me...slightly higher than I would like...however...I know why...no routine for the last few days...and been so naughty.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.


Lin...old 'diabetty' has been having 'fun' with you for the last couple of days...yesterday sounds awful...lets hope she's satisfied you've had your turn and the B***H moves on.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.


I suspect you be in a rather long 'Q' Ljc...she's upset a lot of people this weekend...think we should boot her off the forum.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!
Still can't find the lancing device so I had to stab my finger several times OUCHOUCHOUCH resulting in a 6.2 today.
I wouldn't say it is a waking bgl tho because I haven't slept all night! Following in Hazels shoes I think!!
Hope you all have the numbers you want.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.


@Ljc. Ooops!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today.


----------



## grovesy

8.2.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 6.5 and a very horrible, miserable misty day today x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here after treating a 3.5 at 3am, thought I'd knocked those on the head. I will be joining the queue to kick the DF.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here after treating a 3.5 at 3am, thought I'd knocked those on the head. I will be joining the queue to kick the DF.


Good luck with that 'Q' Robin...just had a quick look...bit like the first exit for the M25 off the good old A1(M)...so many of us there...surprised the BBC  hasn't done a traffic alert on the backup it's causing....


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.8 on the second time of waking. it was 7.2 when the cats demanded food following a gradual rise overnight. Now appears to be falling gradually. Think I'll skip brekkie and see what happens .Have a good day all.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.



Yes DF seems in mischievous mood Ljc! She clearly poured liquid glucose into me whilst I was napping yesterday. Otherwise, how could a small cheese sandwich have pushed me into double figures after a 10 min nap!
I'm putting a hit out on her! 

I'll forgive her if I test ok this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A very nasty and utterly annoying 14.7 . I'm going to throttle that DF when I get a hold of her.


@Ljc Not before I do Lin, I'm usually in the 5's but DF pushed it up to 6.2 this morning!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 5.1 @ 8.22 am.


Still in the 5's eh Ditto


----------



## Amigo

A passable 6.5 for me so she's got a temporary reprieve!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  I'll join you @Hazel on the 5.3 step with some paracetamol.  Bit too much to drink last night.


Hangover Mark?  Does that mean the kitchen is closed today?


----------



## Dollypolly

Yesterday I was 9.0 and it's 8.3 this morning.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Another 5.7 for me on dragging myself out of bed, followed by a 5.2 after an hours swimming


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   Worked til 4am and woke with 7.0. Slightly better than yesterday but not great. I can't even blame the DF as it's me struggling and not resisting the chocolate I love so much. And it isn't even Easter yet!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.2.


Still up & down eh Grovesy but getting better & better  Hope you're feeling lots better to now enabling you to spend time in your garden or greenhouse.


----------



## grovesy

It is not unusal for me though i go down 2 hours after breakfast.


----------



## Hazel

Morning - 4.7 for me


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Morning - 4.7 for me


WOW! can we swop bgls plz? - I'll give you mine so you can reduce them for me - and in the meantime I'll take good care of yours til you have mine back in the 4-5's. haha! I wish!


----------



## AJLang

According to my Libre I had a lovely smooth in target line from when I went to bed at 9pm until 3am then it decided to climb. Oops 15.1 when I woke up at 7.30z


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon, 4.4 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon, 4.4 today.


Hmmm big difference huh haha, what do you do about eating if your that low when you get up and what do you usually go to bed on x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm big difference huh haha, what do you do about eating if your that low when you get up and what do you usually go to bed on x



Hi, I went to bed (this morning after work) on 6.9 and got up late this afternoon, checked blood and immediately ate 2 croissants, bolused novorapid after a few mouthfuls lol! I'm not usually as low as this, but I got up later than usual today as I'm so tired and back on tonight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Hangover Mark?  Does that mean the kitchen is closed today?


It was closed yesterday, yes.  Just easy food.  Re-opened today with home made Brandy truffles (forgot to get Rum), some Fritattas for lunch next week & now cooking pork chops with carrots, kale & cauli/sweet potato/butternut squash/turnip mash.  Plus I managed to fix the dishwasher.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> According to my Libre I had a lovely smooth in target line from when I went to bed at 9pm until 3am then it decided to climb. Oops 15.1 when I woke up at 7.30z


Oh no! Sorry to hear this Aj, disappointing for you - time to send that *^#-"'*¥<*•*¥ DF on a one way ticket to outer space without ever giving her the option of a return journey! That should give us all a break from highs don't you think? Fingers crossed for a lower number tomorrow x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> It was closed yesterday, yes.  Just easy food.  Re-opened today with home made Brandy truffles (forgot to get Rum), some Fritattas for lunch next week & now cooking pork chops with carrots, kale & cauli/sweet potato/butternut squash/turnip mash.  Plus I managed to fix the dishwasher.


@Mark Parrott Never mind the rum Mark - brandy truffles will do just fine thank you delicious, and pork chops? Ive just had cottage pie but there's still room for one pork chop, never mind portion size today  it's Sunday! Dishwasher fixed? Not before time I hear your OH say!! Enjoy your dindins!


----------



## Hazel

4.9 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 today...paying for those sins last week...serves me right!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.4! 
It was a very beany day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Much better than yesterday, 7.4. Though I'm totally unimpressed with my BGs attempts at the high vault last night.
@AJLang , Putting  it politely, it's so annoying when you see that line going up up and up isn't it. I hope you don't feel too rough this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly baffling and undeserved 5.7. Have a good week.


----------



## grovesy

8.7.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.0 proud round number for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, seems the DF hasn't finished with me yet, 3.8 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 6.5 here (down from an uncorrected 9.7 before bed) so not too shabby x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys 6.5 here (down from an uncorrected 9.7 before bed) so not too shabby x


Not too shabby at all! Just goes to show, sometimes you have to grit your teeth and avoid intervening when your brain is itching to.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and 7.7 for me which is high for me after a dreadful day yesterday. I don't know what is going on! Many of my joints hurt and not feeling great. I am taking my middle daughter to Heathrow today as she is moving to Australia for a year, tomorrow I can think of me!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, where did the weekend go?! Anyway, 9.8 for me today and only 9 days til my holiday. Honestly I'm not counting!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, seems the DF hasn't finished with me yet, 3.8 here.


She is a B***H Robin...no doubt someone here will give her a real whupping soon!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.7 for me today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Aftrnoon, house special for me today 5.2


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhhh...up at 5am again...5.8 for me today...going down thankfully...been a little b***r the last week or so!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps! 
No waking bgl today. I can't stab my fingers anymore without the lancing device so I'm going to order a Codefree monitor kit  
@Bubbsie good number x


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.5 today


Still doing well there Hazel x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A rather mundane 6.1 for me after the usual rise at about 2:30 followed by a nice smooth and gentle downward line.


----------



## grovesy

8.3.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.0 this morning. Last day on antibiotics, away to see the lady about this toe.


----------



## grovesy

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.0 this morning. Last day on antibiotics, away to see the lady about this toe.


Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.3.


Just a small dip from yesterday eh Grovesy yeah!


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.0 this morning. Last day on antibiotics, away to see the lady about this toe.


Good luck Sadhbh,  hope you get good news from the lady!


----------



## grovesy

It was fallowing a trip to the bathroom so could possibly have been lower.


----------



## New-journey

5.6 after a much better day with my levels behaving, though on the way back from dropping my daughter off at Heathrow I ate a bag of peanuts and half bar of 99% chocolate. Comfort food as will miss her so much, she is back in a year.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.3 today.


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.0 this morning. Last day on antibiotics, away to see the lady about this toe.


I hope it's only good news for you toe.


----------



## Ljc

Sending you a big ((((((HUG)))))) New Journey.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a routine 6.3 here.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 5.6 after a much better day with my levels behaving, though on the way back from dropping my daughter off at Heathrow I ate a bag of peanuts and half bar of 99% chocolate. Comfort food as will miss her so much, she is back in a year.


Been there, New-journey, I feel for you x and (((((((a big hug from me too)))))))


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.2 from me today x


----------



## Ljc

Has anyone seen/heard from  @Northerner  recently, I've not seen him on here for a few days.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Has anyone seen/heard from  @Northerner  recently, I've not seen him on here for a few days.


Apart from his thread congratulating Hazel, no! Everything OK, Northie?


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Apart from his thread congratulating Hazel, no! Everything OK, Northie?


I hope he is ok too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Has anyone seen/heard from  @Northerner  recently, I've not seen him on here for a few days.


Ooh...hope he is okay...hopefully busy...or just a break...don't blame him...probably needs one!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm shutting up shop now peeps - off to hospital for CT Scan


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I'm shutting up shop now peeps - off to hospital for CT Scan


Good luck WL...hope you've got some earplugs...those things are so noisy!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Has anyone seen/heard from  @Northerner  recently, I've not seen him on here for a few days.


I've noticed his absence too, posted a message to him few days ago but he's not answered. Hope hez alright, not the same without him is it? Come back Northerner,  all is forgiven!!!


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I'm shutting up shop now peeps - off to hospital for CT Scan


Good luck.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Been there, New-journey, I feel for you x and (((((((a big hug from me too)))))))


Thanks so much!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Sending you a big ((((((HUG)))))) New Journey.


Thanks and feeling better after the hugs here!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
I've been wondering if all is ok with Northerner too and hoping all is well


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @wirralass


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Didn't test this morning.  Saving my strips as running low.  @Northerner, hope you are ok.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Ive been wondering about @Northerner too. Hope all is ok Northie.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 6.8 and me too about Northerner also Ditto, there seems to be a few members gone quiet the last couple of days x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bang on 7 for me today, yeah where is @Northerner? Hope all is well.


----------



## silentsquirrel

5.8 which is better than usual for me first thing.  Think Ditto said something about poor internet connections lately.  It's a very long gap for @Northerner, hope it is just a holiday from the forum (if so, very well deserved!), and not illness.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning 6.8 and me too about Northerner also Ditto, there seems to be a few members gone quiet the last couple of days x


I think the last time Ditto posted i think she mentioned connection problems. 
Although Northerner is not around as much, he did start the thread congratulating Hazel on Saturday.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I think Northerner also has internet issues now & then.  Hope that's all it is.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Happy when it stays under 7.

Hope all is well @Northerner....


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning. Happy when it stays under 7.
> 
> Hope all is well @Northerner....


Yes I like under 7s too Amigo. They seem more and more elusive for me lately. I'm certainly moving enough but also eating more carbs. They are so addictive. I feel like I'm hooked!


----------



## mikeyB

Boring 6.2. I like boring


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Good luck Sadhbh,  hope you get good news from the lady!



Thanks, @grovesy, @Ljc, et al 
All is well with the toe, thanks. In fact I am allowed to return to swimming next week if I get some swimming shoes for protection. I've had neuropathy in my feet for many years before ever having the diabetes, but the Diabetes made it _REAL (_thinking of the velveteen rabbit story) so this this the first time I went to the Dr before I had a raging fever! 

@wirralass ... Your turn: how did the CT scan go?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good luck @wirralass


That you Ljc. Hanging around here til i feel 'normal' again - will post later x


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Thanks, @grovesy, @Ljc, et al
> All is well with the toe, thanks. In fact I am allowed to return to swimming next week if I get some swimming shoes for protection. I've had neuropathy in my feet for many years before ever having the diabetes, but the Diabetes made it _REAL (_thinking of the velveteen rabbit story) so this this the first time I went to the Dr before I had a raging fever!
> 
> @wirralass ... Your turn: how did the CT scan go?


Phew. Glad to hear this


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> That you Ljc. Hanging around here til i feel 'normal' again - will post later x


((((((Hug)))))) you take care  you hear!


----------



## MikeW59

10.9 for me today.

Mike


----------



## Amigo

MikeW59 said:


> 10.9 for me today.
> 
> Mike



Improving though Mike, that's the important thing!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Yes I like under 7s too Amigo. They seem more and more elusive for me lately. I'm certainly moving enough but also eating more carbs. They are so addictive. I feel like I'm hooked!



I know what you mean Linda. It's trying to get into the right frame of mind to resist that's hard sometimes. 

My post breakfast level has been artificially elevated by the 'contacting the DWP effect' which is much more hazardous than any Dawn Phenomenon!  Wouldn't care but it's not even for me.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> My post breakfast level has been artificially elevated by the 'contacting the DWP effect' which is much more hazardous than any Dawn Phenomenon!


Ugh! The 'round in circles with hours of Vivaldi' experience, I presume, I had one recently.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> I know what you mean Linda. It's trying to get into the right frame of mind to resist that's hard sometimes.
> 
> My post breakfast level has been artificially elevated by the 'contacting the DWP effect' which is much more hazardous than any Dawn Phenomenon!  Wouldn't care but it's not even for me.


Ugggggg the DWP


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Ugggggg the DWP
> View attachment 3028


I'm laughing at your post Ljc, what a crazy facial exppression!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'VE OPENED A THREAD IN GENERAL MESSAGEBOARD:-
MESSAGES TO NORTHERNER FROM THE FORUM GANG. Thought it would be nice for everyone to post a message to him?


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I'VE OPENED A THREAD IN GENERAL MESSAGEBOARD:-
> MESSAGES TO NORTHERNER FROM THE FORUM GANG. Thought it would be nice for everyone to post a message to him?


Thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie - Didn't need the ear plugs after all!
@Ljc - Thank you for the ((((((hug))))))
@Amigo - Goood waking bgl, under the 7
@Manda1 - 5.2 bgl well done u
@grovesy - bgl dipped, great guns 
@Sadbh - Plzd to hear your tootsie is mended. Enjoy swimming again.

Thank you so much for your good luck wishes peeps. I felt you were all with me today. Waiting room: Given plastic cup & jug of cold water & told I ad 40mins to drink it! The toilet's over there by the way! The scan room was freezing cold as they usually are  Boy, that iodine contrast stuff that's injected into the vein via Canula (3 tries!) is weird stuff! I could feel it touching every blood vessel in my body from me bonce to me tooties! Ooo! They weren't concerned about injecting it once ...but flippin twice  once now, tuther 10 mins later. For those who have never had a CT Scan, a rather erm..warm-hottish but comfortable feeling overcomes the body  as the iodine travels through the veins. Then I  iz whizzed into the scanner ..suddenly a man's recorded voice abruptly commands me to "Hold your breath" (I'm holding it, blimey when can I breathe out please, me lungs are going to burst & me face is turning blue!) Then man says "Breathe out" phew! I'm thinking the scan is over, that didn't take long, I can go home now - but hey ho...wait wait.....Not.......In for another ride, here we go, "Hold your breath," etc then I iz hauled out again  Canula removed from leftie arm - wadding plonked on to stop the bleed - lots bleed - then for goodness sakes, tape stuck on top of wadding to which I'm allergic (@AndBreathe) Within few minutes the skin underneath said tape shows sore red signs of allergy already Tape ripped off & replaced with microporous tape Shown back into the now sardines waiting room til one feels back to normal! 3 visits to de loo later, I was on me way & waiting taxi to take me ome!  The sun is shining brightly but Ize adnt brought shades  with moi, never mind, visa in taxi will av to do!

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Manda1

Y


wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie - Didn't need the ear plugs after all!
> @Ljc - Thank you for the ((((((hug))))))
> @Amigo - Goood waking bgl, under the 7
> @Manda1 - 5.2 bgl well done u
> @grovesy - bgl dipped, great guns
> @Sadbh - Plzd to hear your tootsie is mended. Enjoy swimming again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your good luck wishes peeps. I felt you were all with me today. Waiting room: Given plastic cup & jug of cold water & told I ad 40mins to drink it! The toilet's over there by the way! The scan room was freezing cold as they usually are  Boy, that iodine contrast stuff that's injected into the vein via Canula (3 tries!) is weird stuff! I could feel it touching every blood vessel in my body from me bonce to me tooties! Ooo! They weren't concerned about injecting it once ...but flippin twice  once now, tuther 10 mins later. For those who have never had a CT Scan, a rather erm..warm-hottish but comfortable feeling overcomes the body  as the iodine travels through the veins. Then I  iz whizzed into the scanner ..suddenly a man's recorded voice abruptly commands me to "Hold your breath" (I'm holding it, blimey when can I breathe out please, me lungs are going to burst & me face is turning blue!) Then man says "Breathe out" phew! I'm thinking the scan is over, that didn't take long, I can go home now - but hey ho...wait wait.....Not.......In for another ride, here we go, "Hold your breath," etc then I iz hauled out again  Canula removed from leftie arm - wadding plonked on to stop the bleed - lots bleed - then for goodness sakes, tape stuck on top of wadding to which I'm allergic (@AndBreathe) Within few minutes the skin underneath said tape shows sore red signs of allergy already Tape ripped off & replaced with microporous tape Shown back into the now sardines waiting room til one feels back to normal! 3 visits to de loo later, I was on me way & waiting taxi to take me ome!  The sun is shining brightly but Ize adnt brought shades  with moi, never mind, visa in taxi will av to do!
> 
> Dx Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet and exercise only


You have done well I dread ever having to have one of those scans xx when do you get the results ?


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie - Didn't need the ear plugs after all!
> @Ljc - Thank you for the ((((((hug))))))
> @Amigo - Goood waking bgl, under the 7
> @Manda1 - 5.2 bgl well done u
> @grovesy - bgl dipped, great guns
> @Sadbh - Plzd to hear your tootsie is mended. Enjoy swimming again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your good luck wishes peeps. I felt you were all with me today. Waiting room: Given plastic cup & jug of cold water & told I ad 40mins to drink it! The toilet's over there by the way! The scan room was freezing cold as they usually are  Boy, that iodine contrast stuff that's injected into the vein via Canula (3 tries!) is weird stuff! I could feel it touching every blood vessel in my body from me bonce to me tooties! Ooo! They weren't concerned about injecting it once ...but flippin twice  once now, tuther 10 mins later. For those who have never had a CT Scan, a rather erm..warm-hottish but comfortable feeling overcomes the body  as the iodine travels through the veins. Then I  iz whizzed into the scanner ..suddenly a man's recorded voice abruptly commands me to "Hold your breath" (I'm holding it, blimey when can I breathe out please, me lungs are going to burst & me face is turning blue!) Then man says "Breathe out" phew! I'm thinking the scan is over, that didn't take long, I can go home now - but hey ho...wait wait.....Not.......In for another ride, here we go, "Hold your breath," etc then I iz hauled out again  Canula removed from leftie arm - wadding plonked on to stop the bleed - lots bleed - then for goodness sakes, tape stuck on top of wadding to which I'm allergic (@AndBreathe) Within few minutes the skin underneath said tape shows sore red signs of allergy already Tape ripped off & replaced with microporous tape Shown back into the now sardines waiting room til one feels back to normal! 3 visits to de loo later, I was on me way & waiting taxi to take me ome!  The sun is shining brightly but Ize adnt brought shades  with moi, never mind, visa in taxi will av to do!
> 
> Dx Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet and exercise only



Glad it went well and is all over for you wirralass. I am a bit concerned reading your post that it seems to have turned you into a rapper though...'then Ize hauled out again!'


----------



## sean penguin

16.3 this morn, bad night I guess


----------



## Ljc

Hope your home safe and sound now, with a nice relaxing cuppa 
I remember well that that warm glow and that errr warm trickley feeling that fortunately they remembered to tell me about the very first time.  
Fingers crossed your results are good.


----------



## Ljc

sean penguin said:


> 16.3 this morn, bad night I guess


Oh dear, I hope that rotten DF hasn't moved over to you, she's been troubling quite a few of us recently.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie - Didn't need the ear plugs after all!
> @Ljc - Thank you for the ((((((hug))))))
> @Amigo - Goood waking bgl, under the 7
> @Manda1 - 5.2 bgl well done u
> @grovesy - bgl dipped, great guns
> @Sadbh - Plzd to hear your tootsie is mended. Enjoy swimming again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your good luck wishes peeps. I felt you were all with me today.



Well done to get through it! it does sound not-very-nice. I hope the results will be positive.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Y
> 
> You have done well I dread ever having to have one of those scans xx when do you get the results ?


Thank you Manda. Results 2 weeks time. I wasn't worried about having the scan - it's the results I'm not looking forward to but I have plenty on my mind in the meantime to stop me from dwelling too much. Please don't dread ever having a CT Scan Manda if ever you need one, it's only a small scanner, it's not claustrophobic at all. You just lie there with your arms above your head. You wear your own clothes (No hospital gown) I think the whole process took about 20mins - 25mins. Thanks for your post x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Oh dear, I hope that rotten DF hasn't moved over to you, she's been troubling quite a few of us recently.


DF hasn't moved over to me Ljc, I sent her packing into space. Even Prof Brian wots his name Cox? can't save er! She has been hanging around quite a lot lately I agree. x


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Well done to get through it! it does sound not-very-nice. I hope the results will be positive.


Thank you Sadhbh,  so do I x


----------



## Manda1

wirralass said:


> Thank you Manda. Results 2 weeks time. I wasn't worried about having the scan - it's the results I'm not looking forward to but I have plenty on my mind in the meantime to stop me from dwelling too much. Please don't dread ever having a CT Scan Manda if ever you need one, it's only a small scanner, it's not claustrophobic at all. You just lie there with your arms above your head. You wear your own clothes (No hospital gown) I think the whole process took about 20mins - 25mins. Thanks for your post x


Hope you get the results you want love x I do have claustrophobia its true can't even go in a lift x in fact when I was in hospital they were moving me from an upstairs ward to a downstairs one and I refused to use lift ... They said its about health and safety but I told them I would manage the stairs thanks I have been using them without any difficulty for the past fifty years so i cant see the issue x lol x a lovely porter then escorted me down stairs xx


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Well done to get through it! it does sound not-very-nice. I hope the results will be positive.


Thank you so do I. I wrote it in a humorous vein It wasn't bad really Sadhbh & I can be squeamish at times but not today x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Glad it went well and is all over for you wirralass. I am a bit concerned reading your post that it seems to have turned you into a rapper though...'then Ize hauled out again!'


Haha! Maybe that b...h DF has got into my brain! Blinking Nora the very thought, nah she wouldn't do that.........would she???


----------



## Wirrallass

@Amigo. Yes, I'm home thank you, have had several naughty mugs of skinny cappuccino, bergen toast with crunchy peanut butter 


Ljc said:


> Oh dear, I hope that rotten DF hasn't moved over to you, she's been troubling quite a few of us recently.





sean penguin said:


> 16.3 this morn, bad night I guess


@sean penguin. So sorry this thread has been taken over by other jargon!. Tomorrows another day. And I don't know how @Amigo yourself and I have ended up sharing the same post!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 16.3 this morn, bad night I guess


At least you're honest Sean!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 16.3 this morn, bad night I guess


I love your albino squid avatar


----------



## sean penguin

he's great isn't he, looks a bit camera shy though!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> he's great isn't he, looks a bit camera shy though!


Yes, just a tad!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> he's great isn't he, looks a bit camera shy though!


Just a tad!


----------



## Dollypolly

8.3 this morning looks like my 6.7 was a fluke 'sigh'


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I'm rather happy with 5.8 , needed some munchies during he night


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.8 today


----------



## khskel

A slightly interesting 7.5. Nothing an extra half unit can't fettle. Have a good day all.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!   5.5 for me today.  Happy with that with my blood test due on Friday.


----------



## grovesy

7.1.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!   5.5 for me today.  Happy with that with my blood test due on Friday.


Sure it will go well Mark...good luck...have mine next week...think 'Betty' knows that...and is playing up slightly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 5.9 today...although 'Betty' is doing her best to scupper my HbA1c test next week...hoping to swerve her errant behaviour...lots of long walks next week...poor dog is not looking forward to it....neither am I...come to think of it.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thank you Manda. Results 2 weeks time. I wasn't worried about having the scan - it's the results I'm not looking forward to but I have plenty on my mind in the meantime to stop me from dwelling too much. Please don't dread ever having a CT Scan Manda if ever you need one, it's only a small scanner, it's not claustrophobic at all. You just lie there with your arms above your head. You wear your own clothes (No hospital gown) I think the whole process took about 20mins - 25mins. Thanks for your post x


Gosh Wirralass that was quite a experience you had, writing about it humorously is brilliant! Wishing you positive results and hope the wait is ok.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a 5.9 today...although 'Betty' is doing her best to scupper my HbA1c test next week...hoping to swerve her errant behaviour...lots of long walks next week...poor dog is not looking forward to it....neither am I...come to think of it.


I think we need some words with Betty, stern words actually! You deserve a good result after all the hard work you do.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.4, that's low and haven't changed anythjng after getting 7.7. 
Apparently my second frozen shoulder is a little better but also now have trigger thumb, who makes these names up!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I think we need some words with Betty, stern words actually! You deserve a good result after all the hard work you do.


I'm trying to 'soothe' her for the rest of this week Jo and the start of the next week...she knows something is afoot...shssssssssh...the less she knows the better.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice, round, er, Kooky-baiting 5.0 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.4, that's low and haven't changed anythjng after getting 7.7.
> Apparently my second frozen shoulder is a little better but also now have trigger thumb, who makes these names up!


Now come on Jo...you're just being greedy here...2 frozen shoulders and a Trigger Thumb...really...who does come up with these names...seriously...sounds painful...OUCH!!!...and that certainly won't help with the BG's...fingers crossed it improves at a rapid pace


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I'm trying to 'soothe' her for the rest of this week Jo and the start of the next week...she knows something is afoot...shssssssssh...the less she knows the better.


Shssssssh it is! Wishing you a good day with your levels. At least it is milder with our long walks.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Now come on Jo...you're just being greedy here...2 frozen shoulders and a Trigger Thumb...really...who does come up with these names...seriously...sounds painful...OUCH!!!...and that certainly won't help with the BG's...fingers crossed it improves at a rapid pace


Thanks and that's enough for me, just grateful I don't need my thumb for typing as only use three fingers.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Shssssssh it is! Wishing you a good day with your levels. At least it is milder with our long walks.


Just opened the curtains...beautiful sunshine...Harry is primed for his walk...must get ready...enjoy your day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, woke up hypo 3.2, know tackling the hypo hangover


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and that's enough for me, just grateful I don't need my thumb for typing as only use three fingers.


So difficult coping with multiple conditions...I have a friend who has her own names for her various health problems...not suitable for publication here...but somehow it helps her cope just a little better with them>


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, woke up hypo 3.2, know tackling the hypo hangover


Oh poor you, horrible way to start the day. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## grovesy

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, woke up hypo 3.2, know tackling the hypo hangover


Ooh Lucy...sounds awful...hope it passes soon.


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, woke up hypo 3.2, know tackling the hypo hangover


Oh yuk, you have my sympathy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Manda1

Have had a lay in and only just got up to a 4.6 ....(not much of a lay in I  hear you cry ) lol x well it is for me x


----------



## mikeyB

Starting the day the hypo way is a bummer, Lucy, hope you feel better soon.

I started with 5.8, which I suppose is a better way of doing it according to the rules.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 6.3 for me today x


----------



## Dollypolly

I got a 7.7 today pleased with that as that's a big contrast from the beginning of Feb when they where in the 10s and up some in the 20s. Yeah but I don't need a machine they say yeah right. 

Hypos are horrible my son gets them sometimes too and it can be scary for folks around that don't know his condition.


----------



## Amigo

A naughty 7.1 for me as punishment for yesterday!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 Good morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Have had a lay in and only just got up to a 4.6 ....(not much of a lay in I  hear you cry ) lol x well it is for me x


WOW  that's great Manda. Good start to this sunny day (Well it is here)


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, woke up hypo 3.2, know tackling the hypo hangover


@Lucy Honeychurch. Aw no  hope the rest of the day is better for you, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a 5.9 today...although 'Betty' is doing her best to scupper my HbA1c test next week...hoping to swerve her errant behaviour...lots of long walks next week...poor dog is not looking forward to it....neither am I...come to think of it.


It's still a good number Bubbs. Keep on doing what you are + lots walkies to help aid a good HbA1c result next week, good luck x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> It's still a good number Bubbs. Keep on doing what you are + lots walkies to help aid a good HbA1c result next week, good luck x


Thanks WL...I'm happy with that


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks for the kind messages everyone, I'm all better now


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks for the kind messages everyone, I'm all better now


Glad to hear that Lucy, mind you, still take it easy x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

wirralass said:


> Glad to hear that Lucy, mind you, still take it easy x



Ironically I've just been on a first aid course this morning


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that I've been missing the last day or two. My mood had really hit rock bottom but I'm trying to climb back up. 8.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Ironically I've just been on a first aid course this morning


That's on my bucket list


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Sorry that I've been missing the last day or two. My mood had really hit rock bottom but I'm trying to climb back up. 8.3 for me this morning.


Good to have you back with us again AJ, sorry you've been under the weather but that wil all stop now with us peeps & our different senses of humour! Take care AJ


----------



## AJLang

Aaah thank you Wirralass. I hope you lovely lot do help (you always do) because I've been driven to trying St John's wort which I don't really want to take.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Sorry that I've been missing the last day or two. My mood had really hit rock bottom but I'm trying to climb back up. 8.3 for me this morning.


Hope you are feeling better Amanda. X


----------



## Manda1

AJLang said:


> Aaah thank you Wirralass. I hope you lovely lot do help (you always do) because I've been driven to trying St John's wort which I don't really want to take.


I used to take st johns wort too and I believe it did help at the time x I hope you feel brighter soon x big hugs x


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Aaah thank you Wirralass. I hope you lovely lot do help (you always do) because I've been driven to trying St John's wort which I don't really want to take.


Sorry you have been feeling down but i think it is understandable with all you through. Hope the St. John's wort works for you. ((Hugs))


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang I hope you feel better soon, I'm sure if we could all meet up we'd be able to cheer you up but obviously that's not possible so you will just have to laugh at our stupidity and silliness on here  so come on guys tell us something silly you've done recently haha x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch, Manda and Grovesy. With all of you on my side I will get there  x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz. Your message popped up as I was typing thank you to the others. I will be meeting up with my brilliant diabetic forum friend Flutterby next Wednesday which I'm really looking forward to


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. Your message popped up as I was typing thank you to the others. I will be meeting up with my brilliant diabetic forum friend Flutterby next Wednesday which I'm really looking forward to


Awesome I've read a few things Flutterby has posted on here hope you guys have a great time  x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you, we definitely will. Our friend Is going with us and we always have a mad time. In January we had our own CHRISTMAS meal (this was at the end of January) complete with crackers, hats, Christmas tablecloth and a mini Christmas tree


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Still in the 5's eh Ditto


I've had a few 4s lately. Can't think why as I've been on a major pig-out.  I kept expecting to be in double figures, when I wasn't too scared to measure that is. This morning I was 6.8 @ 4.50 am, up due to discomfort after eating enough potatoes to keep an Irish family going for a week!


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Hope you get the results you want love x I do have claustrophobia its true can't even go in a lift x in fact when I was in hospital they were moving me from an upstairs ward to a downstairs one and I refused to use lift ... They said its about health and safety but I told them I would manage the stairs thanks I have been using them without any difficulty for the past fifty years so i cant see the issue x lol x a lovely porter then escorted me down stairs xx


@Manda1. The scanner that was used for me was smallish - i went in feet first as i had kidney & bladder scan. It wasn't a 'tunnel' scanner. Even head first I don't think would cause claustrophobia, well not for me. I know the dreaded feeling of being in a lift.....I won't emphasise tho!


----------



## Kaylz

Welcome back @Ditto been missing seeing your posts x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ditto. So glad you're back with us. Hope all is well with you & it was just a break that you needed. Take care now x


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> Welcome back @Ditto been missing seeing your posts x


Thank you. I really need to be online because reading here and my other (slimming) group keeps me accountable. I go off the rails if not online! I tried just reading instead, Diabetics for Dummies but I was scared to death with all the things that can go wrong, felt really fearful, so had to skip that section. I don't think there's any point in being so scared, I need to just be sensible and keep my BG as low as possible.

If the stupid router will just keep showing 3 green lights I'll be fine and dandy. ::kicks router::


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Thank you. I really need to be online because reading here and my other (slimming) group keeps me accountable. I go off the rails if not online! I tried just reading instead, Diabetics for Dummies but I was scared to death with all the things that can go wrong, felt really fearful, so had to skip that section. I don't think there's any point in being so scared, I need to just be sensible and keep my BG as low as possible.
> 
> If the stupid router will just keep showing 3 green lights I'll be fine and dandy. ::kicks router::


Hmmm I know what you mean it does feel better to kick the router hun but you don't want to damage it too much as then you wouldn't be able to come on here for a good banter so please go easy on it eh haha x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to see you back @Ditto and @AJ


----------



## Mark Parrott

Glad you're back, Ditto.


----------



## Ljc

I'm glad your back @Ditto


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 7.3


----------



## Manda1

Morning everyone its a 5.7 from me this morning x hey ditto good to see you hope all is well x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.9 this morning. Review in 4 weeks. I must be consistent, there's always a payday.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Apart from a 6.7 on Monday it's been a mix of 5.2 to 5.7 this week


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A dull as dishwater 5.9. I like dull as dishwater in the morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grovesy

8.1.


----------



## RobK

First time doing this so it will be interesting, This morning a not so good 8.1


----------



## Ljc

RobK said:


> First time doing this so it will be interesting, This morning a not so good 8.1


@RobK ,It's not too bad at all, remember some of us have been at this for years.  I logged in with a 14..? just the other day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slight rise today...6.1


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and it is a 5.7 for me, always happy to be in the 5's.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, and not even alcohol related. I did a lot of physical activity yesterday, scrubbing the garden bench and going for a walk, so that probably accounts for it.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.6 today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.7 after a 4.30am correction. Whatever I do I can't get my overnight levels right. C'est la vie


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here, and not even alcohol related. I did a lot of physical activity yesterday, scrubbing the garden bench and going for a walk, so that probably accounts for it.


Ooh, you little scrubber!

Morning all. A house spesh for me.


----------



## RobK

Ljc said:


> @RobK ,It's not too bad at all, remember some of us have been at this for years.  I logged in with a 14..? just the other day.


Thanks for the reassurance, Have only just started testing in the last week so all this is a new thing for me, Must admit this is a great forum and will help me a lot.


----------



## mikeyB

I was 5.2. All that proves to me is that when I wake at 04.00 with 2.9 two fruit jelly sweets are all it takes to appear perfect. Oh well, diabetes. I've only been doing this 21 years


----------



## grovesy

RobK said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, Have only just started testing in the last week so all this is a new thing for me, Must admit this is a great forum and will help me a lot.


The morning one is also the last to fall. Also it can depend if you have done it before you get out of bed. I suggest you do a forum search for dawn phenomenon. Yesterday I i was 7.1 but this morning i needed to go to the bathroom so was 8.1.


----------



## Kaylz

morning a 6.7 for me x


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> The morning one is also the last to fall. Also it can depend if you have done it before you get out of bed. I suggest you do a forum search for dawn phenomenon. Yesterday I i was 7.1 but this morning i needed to go to the bathroom so was 8.1.


@RobK. Dawn phenomenon (dp) is where our liver , provided it isn't otherwise occupied (it can't handle doing two things at once) from around 3am starts putting out some stored glucose,  so we have enough energy to wake up and get going for the day, dp can be a right pain at times.


----------



## Robin

Congrats on the House Specials, MikeyB and Bloden.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me


----------



## Hazel

5.5 today


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.2 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Another early day...not sleeping well...morning...a 5.8 today.


----------



## Hazel

Bubbsie, we need to put our heafs together and this sleep issue sorted.

i went to bed, just for 40 winks, at 3pm yesterday, wakened up at 1am!!!!!

Guess who didn't sleep the rest of the night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Bubbsie, we need to put our heafs together and this sleep issue sorted.
> 
> i went to bed, just for 40 winks, at 3pm yesterday, wakened up at 1am!!!!!
> 
> Guess who didn't sleep the rest of the night.


Aw Hazel...know exactly how you feel...and that was some nap you took!!!...rarely seem to sleep past 4/5am nowadays irrespective of what time I go to bed...yes...we need to come up with a plan...you go first.


----------



## Hazel

Coming up close to the clock changing I always have a rubbish sleep pattern.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, a shaky 3.7


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone, a shaky 3.7


Hazel...you know I'm rubbish with anything insulin related...hypo?...take things easy...someone will be along shortly who will be able to offer more constructive advice.


----------



## Hazel

I'll be fine, porridge is on and I am going to have a cooked breakfast after. 

So I am good thanks


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A surprising 6.9. I was expecting to br higher due to levels being too low for full bolus. Happy Friday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> I'll be fine, porridge is on and I am going to have a cooked breakfast after.
> 
> So I am good thanks


Okay Hazel...panic over (mine not yours)...wish I was nearer...porridge & a cooked breakfast...sounds just the thing...I'd be right over.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.8 this morning. And a quiet day in, so that will be nice.


----------



## RobK

Up with an 8.5 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 6.8 this morning. And a quiet day in, so that will be nice.


Coming down Sadhbh...I love those occasional days at home...no appointments...no interruptions...just doing anything I want to...at my own leisure...bliss.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather high (for me) 6.6 today.  Was a bit naughty last night.  Steak & kidney suet pudding followed by chocolate fudge cake.  Wasn't my desicion, I was over my Brothers & that's what he put in front of me.  And it's blood test day today too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A rather high (for me) 6.6 today.  Was a bit naughty last night.  Steak & kidney suet pudding followed by chocolate fudge cake.  Wasn't my desicion, I was over my Brothers & that's what he put in front of me.  And it's blood test day today too.


Good luck with that Blood test Mark...doubt it will reveal the depths of your depravity...Steak & Kidney Pie...would kill for a slice of that right NOW!!!...homemade?


----------



## grovesy

Not doing mine this morning,I had a bit of a disturbed night to.


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


Hope you are on the mend,


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Not doing mine this morning,I had a bit of a disturbed night to.


grovesy...have a hall pass...entitled to it...seems to be an epidemic of disturbed sleep just now...better day tomorrow...and its almost the weekend


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


Wondered were you were Alan...hardly seems a fair exchange...a glowing report in return for a bout of 'man flu'.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


Glad you feeling bit better Alan, how rubbish to get so ill whilst getting a glowing heath report.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with that Blood test Mark...doubt it will reveal the depths of your depravity...Steak & Kidney Pie...would kill for a slice of that right NOW!!!...homemade?


Yes, homemade.  And huge!  Not a slice, it was the whole bloody thing!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Glad to hear from you @Northerner.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## New-journey

5 for me and reducing my lantus.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery
> 
> 
> Good to have you back Alan, was gettong worried about you


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


Aw, poor you. Hope you're on the mend, Northie. 

Nothing as bad as you, but I've got a head full of snot after a visit to the hozzie on Wed. There were signs everywhere saying "If you've got a cough or fever, put on one of these masks". For some reason the poor woman cough, cough, coughing in the waiting area seemed to think it didn't apply to her...grrr. 

Morning all. Strangely, a 4.6 for me.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Aw Hazel...know exactly how you feel...and that was some nap you took!!!...rarely seem to sleep past 4/5am nowadays irrespective of what time I go to bed...yes...we need to come up with a plan...you go first.


it is so awful not getting enough sleep, wishing @Hazel and @Bubbsie a long sleep tonight and every night.


----------



## Stitch147

Glad to see you back Northie, hope you are feeling better. 10.4 for me today


----------



## Robin

Hope you're feeling better, Northie! That explains a lot, the DF obviously took wing to escape the germs and has been plaguing the rest of us this past week.
7.3 here today, not too shabby seeing as I was on the Black Forest Gateau last night.(family celebration, carbs for those don't count)


----------



## RobK

Robin said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Northie! That explains a lot, the DF obviously took wing to escape the germs and has been plaguing the rest of us this past week.
> 7.3 here today, not too shabby seeing as I was on the Black Forest Gateau last night.(family celebration, carbs for those don't count)



Black Forest Gateau! I will be driving through there enroute to Southern Gemany end of next week, The temptation to stop off for a sample is going to be huge


----------



## Kaylz

Welcome back @Northerner  same as @Robin with a 7.3 I don't have Gateau to blame though  lol, I'm now away to curl up on the sofa and feel sorry for myself due to a very sore leg (note to self do not try and shake your slipper of your foot as you'll end up in a heap on the floor) your welcome to laugh, my mum did as she was helping me up x


----------



## Wirrallass

@mark Parrot. Good luck with your blood test today Mark


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a shocking 8.1 today. Not sure I want to keep watching my BG go up. Not a good way to start each day 
Anyway it's great to hear you're feeling better Northerner. There's been some really bad cases of man and woman flu around this year. Sure you've no choice but to take it easy awhile longer. The gardening can wait! 
Good luck with your blood test today Mark. 
And hope all you non sleepers can stay awake til bedtime and have a better one tonight


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a shocking 8.1 today. Not sure I want to keep watching my BG go up. Not a good way to start each day
> Anyway it's great to hear you're feeling better Northerner. There's been some really bad cases of man and woman flu around this year. Sure you've no choice but to take it easy awhile longer. The gardening can wait!
> Good luck with your blood test today Mark.
> And hope all you non sleepers can stay awake til bedtime and have a better one tonight


Linda...you should have said that earlier...just had a half hour nap...ooh...so enjoyed those 30 minutes of bliss...have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> it is so awful not getting enough sleep, wishing @Hazel and @Bubbsie a long sleep tonight and every night.


Just sneaked a half hour nap JO...now off to Walk Harry who has been sitting there expectantly waiting to get out into that gorgeous sunshine while it lasts...have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's 6.9 from sunny Kup


Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today, not bad after a 7.7 before bed. I've been very poorly over the past few days with a vicious strain of manflu  Ironically, I'm guessing it's something I picked up from the surgery where I received a glowing report on my health at my annual review  I'm getting paranoid about going to the surgery nowadays - it's full of sick people


@Northerner . Boy you're  a sight for sore eyes, we've all been so worried about you. I hope you're feeling a lot better now. .
.
.
.
.
.
.
Right now lads and lasses, he's back, so we've got to behave ourselves   no more running amock and giving our MODs hell, ok.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, homemade.  And huge!  Not a slice, it was the whole bloody thing!



Ah well maybe your veins will be full of sludge yet, and your bloods won't draw into the needle... 
Or, just plain good luck for you anyways: it's close enough to St. Paddy's day so luck will be with you!


----------



## AJLang

I'm sorry to hear that you've been feeling so bad Alan. Good to see you back. 11.2 upon waking and 8.0 two hours later


----------



## Pine Marten

Glad you're back, Northerner, we've missed you!

A very nice 5.1 for me today, after a succession of 6s


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> Linda...you should have said that earlier...just had a half hour nap...ooh...so enjoyed those 30 minutes of bliss...have a lovely weekend.


I would have interrupted your nap Bubbsie but I was asleep!


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Ah well maybe your veins will be full of sludge yet, and your bloods won't draw into the needle...
> Or, just plain good luck for you anyways: it's close enough to St. Paddy's day so luck will be with you!


Probably full of gravy Sadhbh!


----------



## LucyLoo

Sooooooo pleased.......a 7.2 on waking this morning......that's my lowest yet!!!!  It's a good day!


----------



## Ljc

LucyLoo said:


> Sooooooo pleased.......a 7.2 on waking this morning......that's my lowest yet!!!!  It's a good day!


   Well done


----------



## LucyLoo

Thanks!!  Lovin' your little yay's by the way......super cute


----------



## Bubbsie

LucyLoo said:


> Sooooooo pleased.......a 7.2 on waking this morning......that's my lowest yet!!!!  It's a good day!


yep...plenty more to come Lucy


----------



## LucyLoo

Bubbsie said:


> yep...plenty more to come Lucy


Thanks Bubbsie.....I really hope so!


----------



## Ditto

Due to connection problems I've not been posting regularly so here's the week at one go...

Mon 5.1
Tue 5.6
Wed 6.8
Thu 6.6
Fri 6.1

The 6s are due to my going off Atkins and trying SlimFast shakes and Weight Watchers ready meals. Thought I'd give it a whirl to try and lose weight quickly. Didn't work and elevated my BG. 

Back to the Atkins from now on...dunno why I ever go off it.


----------



## Stitch147

Id be over the moon with a 6.8!!!


----------



## Ditto

Stitch147 said:


> Id be over the moon with a 6.8!!!


(((hugs))) I keep forgetting this. I went up to 8.2 yesterday after a huge bender so it's back to the Atkins today. It scares me to go high. However, I was expecting to go into double figures and seeing as I didn't it makes me go into denial again thinking they must have got it wrong. I will post what I ate on the menu thread, I went crazy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon a 8.2 for me today.

Good to see you back @Northerner


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Due to connection problems I've not been posting regularly so here's the week at one go...
> 
> Mon 5.1
> Tue 5.6
> Wed 6.8
> Thu 6.6
> Fri 6.1
> 
> The 6s are due to my going off Atkins and trying SlimFast shakes and Weight Watchers ready meals. Thought I'd give it a whirl to try and lose weight quickly. Didn't work and elevated my BG.
> 
> Back to the Atkins from now on...dunno why I ever go off it.


Ditto...those numbers are absolutely fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

LucyLoo said:


> Thanks Bubbsie.....I really hope so!


Exactly the same way I started Lucy...initially in the 17's (nightmare)...not testing then...then tested...first the 8's...then the 7's...6's and so on...now regularly in the 5's...taken me over six months...prefer to take it nice & steady...that way you can sustain/ maintain it long term (my opinion) ...you'll be there soon enough... don't rush yourself...well done...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## LucyLoo

Bubbsie said:


> Exactly the same way I started Lucy...initially in the 17's (nightmare)...not testing then...then tested...first the 8's...then the 7's...6's and so on...now regularly in the 5's...taken me over six months...prefer to take it nice & steady...that way you can sustain/ maintain it long term (my opinion) ...you'll be there soon enough... don't rush yourself...well done...enjoy your weekend.


Thanks again Bubbsie.  I've been 'properly' trying now since the beginning of Feb (was a bit half-assed last year in all honesty) so only just over a month and I'm pleased with that.  Like you say, the last thing I want to do is rush, push myself too far and completely fall off the wagon......which is exactly what I did last year and never got back on!!  It's a life change this time around, so I'm taking my time


----------



## Mark Parrott

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Ah well maybe your veins will be full of sludge yet, and your bloods won't draw into the needle...
> Or, just plain good luck for you anyways: it's close enough to St. Paddy's day so luck will be with you!


She did have a job getting the blood out.  That's probably why.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. It's 6.9 from sunny Kup
> 
> @Northerner . Boy you're  a sight for sore eyes, we've all been so worried about you. I hope you're feeling a lot better now. .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Right now lads and lasses, he's back, so we've got to behave ourselves   no more running amock and giving our MODs hell, ok.


Had to don my specs there Ljc!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5am start again...6.3 today...not what I wanted...but better than expected


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning folks  and 7.1 today. 
Way to early start for me. Definately not a morning person!


----------



## Manda1

Morning people its a ,,5.5 for me today x


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning folks  and 7.1 today.
> Way to early start for me. Definately not a morning person!


Me neither Linda...can't sleep much past 5am nowadays...must be something in the air (summer?).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.8 after a badly estimated cornflake crispy. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Apart from a rogue 6.7 (Thursday) I've been in the 5's again this week and it's a jolly good 4.9 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.8 after a badly estimated cornflake crispy. Have a good weekend.


khskel...6.8 not so bad...cornflake crispy...tempting!


----------



## AJLang

Wow I managed a 6.7 this morning but only as a result of increasing my basal (temporary basal rate) by a third all night AND only having 20 carbs of dinner. I really don't know what's going on with my body at the moment as its wanting increasingly larger amounts of insulin and even then it's fire fighting. I don't know if it's the gastroparesis, stress or a combination. But I don't want to stick to low carb because 50g carb for my evening meal is Usualky perfect for the Gastroparesis. Anyhow I'm going to celebrate the 6.7 and thank goodness for my pump


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Wow I managed a 6.7 this morning but only as a result of increasing my basal (temporary basal rate) by a third all night AND only having 20 carbs of dinner. I really don't know what's going on with my body at the moment as its wanting increasingly larger amounts of insulin and even then it's fire fighting. I don't know if it's the gastroparesis, stress or a combination. But I don't want to stick to low carb because 50g carb for my evening meal is Usualky perfect for the Gastroparesis. Anyhow I'm going to celebrate the 6.7 and thank goodness for my pump


Basal...carbs...insulin...all Greek to me AJ ( I'm rubbish at this diabetes lark)...but 6.8 sounds good...if you're happy...then I'm happy...enjoy your weekend.

ps can't even get the figures right...of course I meant 6.7...oops!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bubbsie - it has taken me 46 years to learn this foreign language


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bubbsie - it has taken me 46 years to learn this foreign language


Having admitted my complete ignorance here AJ...in my defence only had one coffee so far...sloping off to the kitchen...hmmn...can smell that Colombian blend  brewing now.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I like this new sensor,  it's reading exactly 2.0 below my meter Libre 5.7 this morning  or meter 7.7


----------



## RobK

My lowest in 2 weeks this morning, Checking in with a 7.8


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Having admitted my complete ignorance here AJ...in my defence only had one coffee so far...sloping off to the kitchen...hmmn...can smell that Colombian blend  brewing now.


Enjoy your coffee


----------



## New-journey

5.5 for me and had a dreadful migraine last night which still lingers, wondering whether to cancel meeting this morning and go back to bed!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.5 for me and had a dreadful migraine last night which still lingers, wondering whether to cancel meeting this morning and go back to bed!


Jo...go back to bed...I get the occasional migraine...awful...doubt you'd be able to concentrate on your meeting...be kind to yourself...pick up the phone...cancel...back under those warm covers...sleep it off...hoping the little so and so gives up...and leaves you in peace to enjoy your weekend.


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> khskel...6.8 not so bad...cornflake crispy...tempting!


I enjoyed every last crumb.


----------



## Amigo

Happy to be a 6.6 this morning. Been laid awake since just after 4am. No reason apart from 'whizzing brain syndrome!'


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a whoops 8.3 for me. Was 4.1 at bedtime, too low to go to bed on especially as I'd had alcohol, so had a slice of toast to make sure I didn't hypo in the night, and looks like I overdid it!


----------



## grovesy

Another break for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 7.6 here so not enough for a correction x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.4 here - Lantus is planning a night-time hypo attack, I'm sure of it. Best head it off at the pass...


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5am start again...6.3 today...not what I wanted...but better than expected


Good enough Bubbsie for now - tomorrow's another day x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Wow I managed a 6.7 this morning but only as a result of increasing my basal (temporary basal rate) by a third all night AND only having 20 carbs of dinner. I really don't know what's going on with my body at the moment as its wanting increasingly larger amounts of insulin and even then it's fire fighting. I don't know if it's the gastroparesis, stress or a combination. But I don't want to stick to low carb because 50g carb for my evening meal is Usualky perfect for the Gastroparesis. Anyhow I'm going to celebrate the 6.7 and thank goodness for my pump


That's a good number AJ keep at it x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Apart from a rogue 6.7 (Thursday) I've been in the 5's again this week and it's a jolly good 4.9 this morning


Oh very well done Anthony, you've got the hang of it now eh?


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Morning people its a ,,5.5 for me today x


Wow these numbers are great Manda1 - point 0.3 and you'll have a house special


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bubbsie - it has taken me 46 years to learn this foreign language


There's hope for others then AJ! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Having admitted my complete ignorance here AJ...in my defence only had one coffee so far...sloping off to the kitchen...hmmn...can smell that Colombian blend  brewing now.


I'll join you Bubbs - I'll bring my own sachet of skinny cappuccino if you don't mind! x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good enough Bubbsie for now - tomorrow's another day x


Was a bad girl yesterday WL...no evening walk...and more than nibbled on brazil nuts before bed last night...pay back.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I'll join you Bubbs - I'll bring my own sachet of skinny cappuccino if you don't mind! x


No need...I'll use my retro coffee machine...that's makes all the right noises...puffs...whistles...and delivers an excellent cappuchino...hmmn...hmmn...hmmn


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Happy to be a 6.6 this morning. Been laid awake since just after 4am. No reason apart from 'whizzing brain syndrome!'


Me too Amigo - & a corker of a migraine too. I'm happy that you're happy with your 6.6 x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Was a bad girl yesterday WL...no evening walk...and more than nibbled on brazil nuts before bed last night...pay back.


Oh what the heck - & I dont mean Marks sausages!! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> No need...I'll use my retro coffee machine...that's makes all the right noises...puffs...whistles...and delivers an excellent cappuchino...hmmn...hmmn...hmmn


Ooo posh eh? I'm envious Bubbs coz I haven't got one of those fancy machines - it's a plain but very serviceable black kettle that sits on my kitchen worktop!  But tell you what -  I'll take the next flight down to yours! Expect me soon!x


----------



## Wirrallass

What's this thread called?!!


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Id be over the moon with a 6.8!!!


Hopefully when you finally get to see someone your readings will change  I felt awful last night after something my OH said, his mother had asked him how I was doing with my sugar levels and he told her I was 9 when I'd went to bed the previous night, her reply ooohhh and then well that's not too bad, she's been diagnosed Type 2 for over a year now I think and has supposedly never had a reading over 9 , with the chips and piece of icing off the chistmas cake she had last time I was there I'm uncertain but pretty sure if she'd tested 2 hours later it might have read over 9 x


----------



## sean penguin

7.7 today, which is good cos it was 20something yesterday


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 7.7 today, which is good cos it was 20something yesterday


Wow! That's remarkabley lower Sean, bet you nearly flipped out of your skin when you read your meter!


----------



## sean penguin

yeah, I was starting to dread testing hehe. its insomnia that's causing it I reckon


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> yeah, I was starting to dread testing hehe. its insomnia that's causing it I reckon


I know exactly how insomnia affects us Sean & so do some other folk on here, it's been raging around the forum for a week or so, it's contagious you know?!hope you sleep better tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I like this new sensor,  it's reading exactly 2.0 below my meter Libre 5.7 this morning  or meter 7.7


@Ljc. Please explain yourself L, what does all this mean - I'm in the dark ( & i mean literally, the ceiling light bulb has just blown whilst I write!!! Haha!) No idea what 2.0 below meter Libre 5.7 means - I'm still learning! x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.2 for me today 
That's brilliant @Sean!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, a whoops 8.3 for me. Was 4.1 at bedtime, too low to go to bed on especially as I'd had alcohol, so had a slice of toast to make sure I didn't hypo in the night, and looks like I overdid it!


That b...h DF visited you last night I think & put glucose in your drink - thought I'd sent her packing into space


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> @Ljc. Please explain yourself L, what does all this mean - I'm in the dark ( & i mean literally, the ceiling light bulb has just blown whilst I write!!! Haha!) No idea what 2.0 below meter Libre 5.7 means - I'm still learning! x


@wirralass , Hope you've got a new lightbulb in.
Sorry L is my abbreviation for the Libre freestyle sensor I'm using
It's reading exactly 2.0 below what my finger prick meter (nexus) says.
Libre reading was 5.7
Nexus meter was 7.7
It seems a big difference but it really isn't


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 8.2 for me today
> That's brilliant @Sean!


looks like tha DF needs another good bashing to teach her a lesson, she's messed around with a lot of us recently


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> looks like tha DF needs another good bashing to teach her a lesson, she's messed around with a lot of us recently


@Ljc. She sure has. Think we need to find her a partner to take her away from us?! Or would that be inviting double trouble??


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> @wirralass , Hope you've got a new lightbulb in.
> Sorry L is my abbreviation for the Libre freestyle sensor I'm using
> It's reading exactly 2.0 below what my finger prick meter (nexus) says.
> Libre reading was 5.7
> Nexus meter was 7.7
> It seems a big difference but it really isn't


@Ljc. Forgive my ignorance but why do you need to have to use both? What is a sensor - what does it look like in comparison to the nexus meter? Sorry I'm a dumbo! x


----------



## sean penguin

wirralass said:


> I know exactly how insomnia affects us Sean & so do some other folk on here, it's been raging around the forum for a week or so, it's contagious you know?!hope you sleep better tonight



ironically it was world sleep day yesterday!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> @Ljc. She sure has. Think we need to find her a partner to take her away from us?! Or would that be inviting double trouble??


@wirralass Shreak noooooo, ones bad enough lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> @wirralass Shreak noooooo, ones bad enough lol


I thought that might be your response  haha! was just testing the ground!!!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> @Ljc. Forgive my ignorance but why do you need to have to use both? What is a sensor - what does it look like in comparison to the nexus meter? Sorry I'm a dumbo! x


@wirralass  No you're not, you're learning 

A Libre freestyle  is a way of sampling the fluid between the cells every five minutes to see how much glucose it contains, the sensor goes on the back of the upper arm and it works for up to 14 days.
Have a read of my thread about it
It cuts down drastically on the number of finger pricks I have to do
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/me-and-my-new-libre-freestyle.64959/
It's not available on the NHS


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> @wirralass  No you're not, you're learning
> 
> A Libre freestyle  is a way of sampling the fluid between the cells every five minutes to see how much glucose it contains, the sensor goes on the back of the upper arm and it works for up to 14 days.
> Have a read of my thread about it
> It cuts down drastically on the number of finger pricks I have to do
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/me-and-my-new-libre-freestyle.64959/
> It's not available on the NHS


Thank you Ljc. Tiz good of you, I appreciate that. x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...looks like I may be working this fine Sunday!...yuk...6.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, got up thinking it was 7, but eyes weren't working!!! Anyway, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, got up thinking it was 7, but eyes weren't working!!! Anyway, 10.3 for me today.


Grrr!  Hopefully, you'll start seeing real 7s eventually Stitch, when you finally get an appropriate regime sorted


----------



## grovesy

8.1 for me.


----------



## RobK

Another drop for me down to 7.1 this morning


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 7.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 8.1 for me.


Getting there grovesy.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.4 for me. Looks like I was only a half unit out for the guestimate on the Chinese.  Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Getting there grovesy.


I am ok with it during the day they are lower been lower been getting a few 5.0.My 7 and 14 day averages are around 7.0.


----------



## Ljc

good morning everyone.  5.8, Libre 5.4 the closest reading I've had so far.
@grovesy   You are doing so well. The fasting ones are often the last  ones to come down.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.4 for me. Looks like I was only a half unit out for the guestimate on the Chinese.  Have a good Sunday all.


Great eyeballing skills!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all an 8.0 for me  (had half a unit for a very shocking and unexpected 12.0 at bed time last night ) x


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I am ok with it during the day they are lower been lower been getting a few 5.0.My 7 and 14 day averages are around 7.0.


Good numbers grovesy...pretty much the same here...slightly higher in the morning...but lower during daylight...ooh...what does that say about us...sweating a little bit now...seeing the blood letter This week...the 'ever welcome' HbA1c test...I look back to those happy times...when I knew nothing of HbA1c...nowadays I feel I could write a blasted book on it.


----------



## Amigo

A not at all welcome 7.2 for me but I think I know why. Took my foot off the diabetic brake yesterday and it's no longer an option! 

Never mind, today is another day in Sugarfree land!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today


----------



## Lindarose

Snap Amigo! And we typed in unison too!


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> good morning everyone.  5.8, Libre 5.4 the closest reading I've had so far.
> @grovesy   You are doing so well. The fasting ones are often the last  ones to come down.





Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers grovesy...pretty much the same here...slightly higher in the morning...but lower during daylight...ooh...what does that say about us...sweating a little bit now...seeing the blood letter This week...the 'ever welcome' HbA1c test...I look back to those happy times...when I knew nothing of HbA1c...nowadays I feel I could write a blasted book on it.


I am pretty much back to pre illness levels. What suprised me this week is i have been battling a sore throat and a cold and my levels have been normal for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I am pretty much back to pre illness levels. What suprised me this week is i have been battling a sore throat and a cold and my levels have been normal for me.


Stamina grovesy...fought off that infection...those little immune soldiers are clearly primed & ready for action..not prepared to take any prisoners!!!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Snap Amigo! And we typed in unison too!



Maybe we've both being having too many little treats lately?  

I feel like I've been excluded from life's feast some days!


----------



## Peapod87

5.4 for me this morning. I hope you all have a lovely day! Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 for the second morning on the trot, either my meter's stuck or I need to tweak my basal. Will be putting a Libre sensor on in the next few days ( trying to time them two weeks on, two weeks off) and giving my ratios a good talking to.


----------



## Flower

Morning to you all, it's a 4.1 for me today


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning to you all, it's a 4.1 for me today


Wow, good number. Have some more hugs, to add to the ones I left on Stitch's thread.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

A dirty 6.0 for me this morning, but I did forget to take my Metformin yesterday


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today.


Hi Northerner, great number


Anthony Stirrat said:


> A dirty 6.0 for me this morning, but I did forget to take my Metformin yesterday


@Anthony Stirrat. Naughty naughty  Hope you're back on track today A.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good midday peeps!
A 6.8 for me. 4 squares dark choccy last night to blame!
Another stabbing without lancing device and still waiting for new Codefree meter kit  to be delivered!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today after a 5.8 before bed, Milly Moles must be getting lazy! 

The Tale of Milly Mole

Once upon a time
In a little earthen hole,
Lived a tiny little creature
Whose name was Milly Mole.

She had a thousand cousins who,
If laid limb to limb,
Could fill a litre measuring jug
Right up to the brim!

Their life was one of tedium
Within the mole-filled lands,
Until one day they chanced upon
A scientist wringing his hands.

He said, ‘My goodness, look at you!
You’re just the perfect size
For me to measure sugar voles –
I can’t believe my eyes!’

‘What do you mean?’ said Milly Mole
And all her cousins too,
‘We’d never even heard of sugar voles
Till we met you!’

‘Let me explain’, the scientist said,
‘And all will soon be clear.
The sugar voles live in the blood
And are a source of fear.’

‘They like to live in people’s cells
But sometimes can’t get in
Because they need to wear a coat
Of shiny insulin.’

‘There are some people who produce
Some droplets of this stuff
But as their cells have sticky doors
It’s never quite enough’

‘For some, their poor old Pancreas
Has given up the ghost,
And they produce no insulin
For when they need it most.’

‘The sugar voles remain outside
And there their numbers grow,
But if they cannot count them all,
The people never know.’

‘There used to be a way if they
Could pee upon a stick –
But it wasn’t very sociable,
And it wasn’t very quick!’

‘And so I’ve made a meter which,
With just a drop of blood,
Can count up all the sugar voles,
Or, at least it could…’

‘I need something to live inside
And, when the blood comes in,
To count how many sugar voles
Can balance on a pin!’

‘And when you know, dear Milly Mole,
How many voles you’ve seen,
Why, then you’d type the number up
And show it on a screen!’

‘The people then would know the truth,
And they could make a start
To save their kidneys, eyes and limbs,
And hopefully, their heart!’

Well, Milly and her family
Said they could hardly wait
To help the humans count their voles –
They thought it would be great!

So, when you take that drop of blood
And place it on the meter,
Remember please, the Milly Moles –
A thousand to the litre!


----------



## Bubbsie

Tired this morning...6.5 today...not surprised...clinic this morning...always get slightly wound up!


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @Bubbsie


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Tired this morning...6.5 today...not surprised...clinic this morning...always get slightly wound up!


Hope things go well @Bubbsie


----------



## Ljc

A very good morning to you all. 4.8 today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck @Bubbsie 
Love the poem @Northerner 
7.8 for me this morning. Don't know why. Maybe it's the sleet hitting my window.


----------



## Hazel

@Bubbsie - all the best for your clinic appt.


----------



## Hazel

oh dear - a disappointing 6.6


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. 6.1 for me today after a very restless night.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck Bubbsie.
7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.6 for me. Not sure if I need to start on the levemir again. Night time figures say perhaps, day time say no. Mmmm quandary. Have a good week all.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck with your appt @Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> oh dear - a disappointing 6.6


Hazel...one of those diabetes Mondays...a blip...just a blip...don't be disappointed...by tomorrow 'Betty' will be sorry she tangled with ya....


----------



## Ljc

I love your poem @Northerner


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good luck @Bubbsie
> Love the poem @Northerner
> 7.8 for me this morning. Don't know why. Maybe it's the sleet hitting my window.


@SadhbhFiadh , I think you've nicked one or two of mine


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Tired this morning...6.5 today...not surprised...clinic this morning...always get slightly wound up!


Good luck Bubbsie, hope you have good appointment and can rest and recover after.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5 for me this morning. Wishing everyone a good week. 

@Northerner love your poem!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good luck Bubbsie, hope you have good appointment and can rest and recover after.


Morning Jo...feel I may have misled folks here (unintentionally...honest)...the anti-coagulation clinic this morning... just a little prick...then it's all over (slightly ambiguous comment...make what you will of it...but so appropriate)...get slightly wound up...like playing Bingo...no control over the numbers...hoping for a big three or as near as I can get...Thank you.


----------



## RobK

Morning all, Back up to a 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning Jo...feel I may have misled folks here (unintentionally...honest)...the anti-coagulation clinic this morning... just a little prick...then it's all over (slightly ambiguous comment...make what you will of it...but so appropriate)...get slightly wound up...like playing Bingo...no control over the numbers...hoping for a big three or as near as I can get...Thank you.


I know how much this means to you so glad you told us! Wishing you a three today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.6 here. Think it must've been the pasta I had for dinner - haven't eaten pasta for aaaages, yum! Best go easy on the experiments this week cos I'm in 'the HbA1c zone'.

Apparently, spring starts at 11.29 am tomoz and (guess what?) it's rain rain rain forecast all week long.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Just as I was muttering, 'need to up my basal' over the weekend, I get 4.3 this morning. Has someone let the DF out of her cage again?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 7.7 here I just can't seem to get anywhere at all just now , woke up to very bad rain at 7 but it's no blue skys and sun coming out x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 (sorry Kooky, but my nails look nice!) for me today. 2 days left at work then off on holiday, cant wait.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. Had a terrible night with hot toes! They were burning but doesn't look like chilblains. Just a bit pink. 
Good luck with your test today Bubbsie. Hope it's a 3!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me and not even any nice nails to make up for the big zero.

Braving town for the first time in ages today, how long before I get the 'didn't your parachute open love' comment, stopwatch set!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me and not even any nice nails to make up for the big zero.
> 
> Braving town for the first time in ages today, how long before I get the 'didn't your parachute open love' comment, stopwatch set!


Hope your day goes well @Flower, and you don't encounter too many 'cheery' comments!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Morning to you all, it's a 4.1 for me today


How did you do that? Good for you Flower x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Tired this morning...6.5 today...not surprised...clinic this morning...always get slightly wound up!


Hi Bubbsie - understandable - hope I'm not too late in wishing you good luck for this morning - if I am then - I trust all went well - 6.5 seems OK under the said circumstances - it's still a good number with or without clinic x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I love your poem @Northerner


Me too Northie


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck with your appt @Bubbsie.


@Mark Parrott. 
Hi Mark - hope the gravel has cleared away from your throat by now & that you're feeling much better x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi Bubbsie - understandable - hope I'm not too late in wishing you good luck for this morning - if I am then - I trust all went well - 6.5 seems OK under the said circumstances - it's still a good number with or without clinic x


Didn't quite get those numbers this morning WL...INR down again...not by too much...back there again next week...think they just like me really ...thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't quite get those numbers this morning WL...INR down again...not by too much...back there again next week...think they just like me really ...thanks.


Oh no ! Sorry to hear this Bubbsie - keep persevering - you'll get there eventually x


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that Bubbsie, I reckon they just enjoy seeing you.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't quite get those numbers this morning WL...INR down again...not by too much...back there again next week...think they just like me really ...thanks.


Oh no , sorry it is not stabilising more.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry to hear that Bubbsie, I reckon they just enjoy seeing you.


Funny Stitch...that's just what I was thinking...or rather trying to convince myself that was the REAL reason.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Oh no , sorry it is not stabilising more.


Just a bit of a pain grovesy...had got to two week appointments...now back to weekly ones..in the grand scheme of things could be a lot worse...bit like playing snakes & ladders...thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oh no ! Sorry to hear this Bubbsie - keep persevering - you'll get there eventually x


Thanks WL...yes...eventually...not too far off it really...just a bit of a nuisance going every week.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon peeps! 
Another day of stabbing without device!  OUCH!
5.6 at 9am. I'm pleased with this.


----------



## Dollypolly

I've been away so here are my waking results from a few days 
Friday 7.7
Saturday 11.0 have cold
Sunday 6.8
Today 7.2 

Only one day it was high so can't grumble as I was feeling crap. The joys of showing dogs outdoors in the pissing rain with no cover. 
I've been eating but not my normal amount as I just can't but drinking water though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott.
> Hi Mark - hope the gravel has cleared away from your throat by now & that you're feeling much better x


Thanks, WL.  Feeling a lot better now.


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Afternoon peeps!
> Another day of stabbing without device!  OUCH!
> 5.6 at 9am. I'm pleased with this.


Hi wirral you more then likely have explained and I've missed it but what are you using to stab?


----------



## Kaylz

If @wirralass is still using the same method as she was I think she is just using a lancet without the device x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> If @wirralass is still using the same method as she was I think she is just using a lancet without the device x


Spot on Kaylz !


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Hi wirral you more then likely have explained and I've missed it but what are you using to stab?


Well it isnt with a carving knife that's for sure!!!!


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Well it isnt with a carving knife that's for sure!!!!


That's a relief


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all. Just as I was muttering, 'need to up my basal' over the weekend, I get 4.3 this morning. Has someone let the DF out of her cage again?


Maybe it wasn't the pasta after all...and I was about to lower my basal.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Afternoon peeps!
> Another day of stabbing without device!  OUCH!
> 5.6 at 9am. I'm pleased with this.


For goodness sake WL...where is your lancing device...I've done that in an emergency...but you've been doing it for weeks...those poor fingers...OUCH!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

I know Bubbsie - still waiting for new meter - think it's going to Kingdom come on its way here!! Haven't a clue where the lancing device has disappeared to - I'm wondering if that scheming DF  has got something to do with it which -  wouldn't surprise me  x


----------



## Dollypolly

@wirralass are you not all bruised too I've done it by accident and it hurts like hell bad enough it in the device.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Dollypolly.
Thanks for your concern Dolly but I'm only testing once, sometimes twice a day atm. Oddly enough no bruising - unlike a few weeks ago when I tested 8 times daily with lancet device - my fingers & thumbs were badly bruised til @Northerner put me wise x

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I know Bubbsie - still waiting for new meter - think it's going to Kingdom come on its way here!! Haven't a clue where the lancing device has disappeared to - I'm wondering if that scheming DF  has got something to do with it which -  wouldn't surprise me  x


You need to contact the suppliers and ask them where it is!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.7 today 
I was supposed to be getting a new sharps bin yesterday. Put my old one out for collection Sunday night, it's still sitting there looking all forlorn and no new bin. I'm going to raid the recycling for an empty can of Lilt


----------



## khskel

Morning all and spring has sprung or was that yesterday? 5.3 for me. 2 units levemir last night and the early morning DP much reduced. Better watch for any untoward effects during the day. Visit the vampires on the way to work for my review next week. Have a good day all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Straight 6.0 from me.


----------



## RobK

Morning, What a lovely sunny start to the day! And a 7.5 for me.


----------



## grovesy

8.7. for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.6 from me.  Since when did the Spring equinox move from the 21st to the 20th?  Or did I get it wrong all these years?


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 here after a sneaky crack 'o dawn hypo - you're right, Wirralass and Robin, the DF is feeling mischievous. Beware, fellow diabetics!


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and spring has sprung or was that yesterday? 5.3 for me. 2 units levemir last night and the early morning DP much reduced. Better watch for any untoward effects during the day. Visit the vampires on the way to work for my review next week. Have a good day all.


Good luck with the Vamps khskel...great start to the working day...early appointment...good to get it out of the way.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  It's a 6.6 from me.  Since when did the Spring equinox move from the 21st to the 20th?  Or did I get it wrong all these years?


I was surprised too. I think it's something to do with how close we are to the previous/next leap year.
7.1 here, not weather related, more to do with the bits of chocolate orange that OH offered me yesterday evening ( which I accepted, obv)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 6.7 here and a very cold start to the day  wish I could go back to my cozy bed lol x


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys 6.7 here and a very cold start to the day  wish I could go back to my cozy bed lol x


Hope your appointment with Paul gets you the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Hope your appointment with Paul gets you the answers you are looking for.


Thank you  appointment is at 11, bus at 10:18 so just to get my hair straightened and have another nice hot cup of coffee before I go lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me today. Last day in the office before my holiday. Cant wait.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

After yesterday's elation of getting my hbA1c results I get slapped with a 7.3 boo


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 5.8 for me and the most beautiful sunny day over ye Cotswoldes, lovely to see.

I hope your appointment is helpful Kaylz and you feel happier with things afterwards, good luck


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with the Vamps khskel...great start to the working day...early appointment...good to get it out of the way.


First in and got to work on time


----------



## khskel

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  It's a 6.6 from me.  Since when did the Spring equinox move from the 21st to the 20th?  Or did I get it wrong all these years?


Evidently it can fall on the 19th, 20th or 21st


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 today. Hoping to get lower as been trying extra hard lately. Must keep it up!


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.9 for me today. Last day in the office before my holiday. Cant wait.


Have a good holiday.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning

staying put today LOTS of snow, travelling will not be fun


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.2 this morning
> 
> staying put today LOTS of snow, travelling will not be fun


House Special!  It's very hard to imagine snow - we've had none here and it's a chilly, but beautiful Spring day!  Stay put, stay safe and keep warm @Hazel


----------



## AJLang

6.5 today thanks to increasing my basal by a third - that's an extra nine units a day!!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, 5.9 @ 7.35. Had been up half an hour though, but by the time I'd messed about putting the hamster in it's ball and what have you...I must remember to just go straight to the side where I keep my meter and do it first thing. 

Glorious, sunny, breezy day, happy Spring y'all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Anthony Stirrat said:


> After yesterday's elation of getting my hbA1c results I get slapped with a 7.3 boo





khskel said:


> First in and got to work on time


Love to say that was a bonus...but...hate blood tests even though had so many...good luck with those results.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I was surprised too. I think it's something to do with how close we are to the previous/next leap year.
> 7.1 here, not weather related, more to do with the bits of chocolate orange that OH offered me yesterday evening ( which I accepted, obv)


Not your fault Robin...I blame the OH and of course the diabetes...really...what self respecting person could refuse C/O?...any left?


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Not your fault Robin...I blame the OH and of course the diabetes...really...what self respecting person could refuse C/O?...any left?


No, sorry, he and the kids ate all the rest. However, I have inside information that there will be a Toblerone knocking round the house this weekend....


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Flower, it did indeed go very well and I feel much happier and confident now, my average over the past 7 days is 7.2 so even though not ideal it's not a big deal, Paul has told me to loosen up and just go with life rather than hanging on to the numbers my meter gives me, I feel quite positive now and he has said if I need to speak to someone before my next appointment in April to email him or Alison (the woman I have seen the past twice) so I'm looking forward to being a bit happier etc  x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Flower, it did indeed go very well and I feel much happier and confident now, my average over the past 7 days is 7.2 so even though not ideal it's not a big deal, Paul has told me to loosen up and just go with life rather than hanging on to the numbers my meter gives me, I feel quite positive now and he has said if I need to speak to someone before my next appointment in April to email him or Alison (the woman I have seen the past twice) so I'm looking forward to being a bit happier etc  x


Glad it went well, Kaylz!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Flower, it did indeed go very well and I feel much happier and confident now, my average over the past 7 days is 7.2 so even though not ideal it's not a big deal, Paul has told me to loosen up and just go with life rather than hanging on to the numbers my meter gives me, I feel quite positive now and he has said if I need to speak to someone before my next appointment in April to email him or Alison (the woman I have seen the past twice) so I'm looking forward to being a bit happier etc  x


Glad it went well and you are feeling happier.........now for that Kit Kat


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I was surprised too. I think it's something to do with how close we are to the previous/next leap year.
> 7.1 here, not weather related, more to do with the bits of chocolate orange that OH offered me yesterday evening ( which I accepted, obv)


Chocolate orange? To die for!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> After yesterday's elation of getting my hbA1c results I get slapped with a 7.3 boo


Anthony it's that scheming DF, shez slipped back in thinking we haven't noticed!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.9 for me today. Last day in the office before my holiday. Cant wait.


Have a wonderful holiday Stitch, come back refreshed & ready to tackle the world We don't mind if you leave the DF behind - Erm....on this occasion!  Take care & safe journey x


----------



## Wirrallass

Wakey wakey Bubbsie!

First in the queue with a 5.2 

Happy good morning peeps! (It's raining cats & dogs here

Hope you all have good numbers too


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Wakey wakey Bubbsie!
> 
> First in the queue with a 5.2
> 
> Happy good morning peeps! (It's raining cats & dogs here
> 
> Hope you all have good numbers too


House special for you WL...could hear you squeal as that lancet hit your finger...any sign of the errant testing kit yet?...wide awake at 4am (again)...off for a spot of blood letting this morning...HbA1c time again...how I look forward to that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.1 today.


----------



## Steff

Bubbsie said:


> House special for you WL...could hear you squeal as that lancet hit your finger...any sign of the errant testing kit yet?...wide awake at 4am (again)...off for a spot of blood letting this morning...HbA1c time again...how I look forward to that.


Good luck x


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Bubbsie - and thank you. 
Fingers crossed for your HbA1c - and me too - only managed 3hrs sleep myself x


----------



## Wirrallass

I couldn't believe my eyes!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.0 here and Lantus has taken up skiing - my Libre showed a black run descent ending in a 3.7 at 4 o'clock. 

Enjoy that well-deserved holiday, Stitch.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 in a very damp Aire Valley. The 2 units of Levemir are certainly taking the sting out of the DP. Stay dry everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today. Tipping it down here too and very windy! 

Congrats on the House Special @wirralass!

Have a fab holiday @Stitch147 !

Hope all goes well for you today @Bubbsie


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.1 today


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes!!
> View attachment 3084


Verrrry nice


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.1 today


So close!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 5.0 here and Lantus has taken up skiing - my Libre showed a black run descent ending in a 3.7 at 4 o'clock.
> 
> Enjoy that well-deserved holiday, Stitch.


Good one Bloden!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today. Tipping it down here too and very windy!
> 
> Congrats on the House Special @wirralass!
> 
> Have a fab holiday @Stitch147 !
> 
> Hope all goes well for you today @Bubbsie


Thanks Northie


----------



## grovesy

8.2. for me.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> House special for you WL...could hear you squeal as that lancet hit your finger...any sign of the errant testing kit yet?...wide awake at 4am (again)...off for a spot of blood letting this morning...HbA1c time again...how I look forward to that.


Good luck with HBA1C.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm back to a sensible 5.6


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.1 today


Ah what a shame Ljc - I thought we could have shared a HS together!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I'm back to a sensible 5.6


Good one A.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes!!
> View attachment 3084


Finally the meter...is it the new one?...complete with finger pricker 'thingy'...hope so!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.9 for me today. Won't be about much after this morning. Off for some sunshine and warmth. See you all in about 12 days. Hope any appointments and stuff that people have go well. Stay safe and look after yourself everyone's. Speak soon. X


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.9 for me today. Won't be about much after this morning. Off for some sunshine and warmth. See you all in about 12 days. Hope any appointments and stuff that people have go well. Stay safe and look after yourself everyone's. Speak soon. X


Enjoy the warmth and sunshine, and have a good holiday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.9 for me today. Won't be about much after this morning. Off for some sunshine and warmth. See you all in about 12 days. Hope any appointments and stuff that people have go well. Stay safe and look after yourself everyone's. Speak soon. X


Enjoy your holiday Stitch...will relish that sunshine...from a distance...of course.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today.


Wishing you a fantastic result today!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, not too shabby considering I was throwing fruit pastilles at a 2.7 at 1am, would have thrown some at the DF if I could.

Have a good time, Stitch!


----------



## Kaylz

Well a shocking 6.3 for me this morning down from an uncorrected 10.8 at bedtime (6.7 at 3:30am), good luck @Bubbsie , enjoy your holiday @Stitch147 please bring back some lovely weather  safe journey xx


----------



## New-journey

5.5 and very happy that yesterday I had good readings all day in rather exceptional circumstances. Looking for a more 'normal' day today!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Well a shocking 6.3 for me this morning down from an uncorrected 10.8 at bedtime (6.7 at 3:30am), good luck @Bubbsie , enjoy your holiday @Stitch147 please bring back some lovely weather  safe journey xx


6.3 is absolutely fine, within the range so well done!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Well a shocking 6.3 for me this morning down from an uncorrected 10.8 at bedtime (6.7 at 3:30am), good luck @Bubbsie , enjoy your holiday @Stitch147 please bring back some lovely weather  safe journey xx


As N-J says, @Kaylz, 6.3 is absolutely fine and well done for NOT correcting the 10.8 at bedtime, you did exactly the right thing, I wouldn't have corrected that either - and look! You came down by over 4 mmol/l anyway!  Really, 6.3 is not a problem at all


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Glad it went well and you are feeling happier.........now for that Kit Kat


@Kaylz wonderjng if you ate the Kit Kat? Glad you are feeling happier and you got some support.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> @Kaylz wonderjng if you ate the Kit Kat? Glad you are feeling happier and you got some support.


Haha everyone is asking me that lol, no I had a kinder milk slice yesterday and I'm saving the kit kat for tomorrow as I have a hospital appointment today so lunch is going to be a bit of rush and after waiting so long for it I want to sit and enjoy it rather than shovel it down  x


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.9 for me today. Won't be about much after this morning. Off for some sunshine and warmth. See you all in about 12 days. Hope any appointments and stuff that people have go well. Stay safe and look after yourself everyone's. Speak soon. X


Have a fantastic time!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.8 for me.
Have a great holiday Stitch.
@Kaylz , I'd have killed for a 6.3 when I was 4 months in (there are days I'd still!). It's well within range. Well done.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Haha everyone is asking me that lol, no I had a kinder milk slice yesterday and I'm saving the kit kat for tomorrow as I have a hospital appointment today so lunch is going to be a bit of rush and after waiting so long for it I want to sit and enjoy it rather than shovel it down  x


When you do, we want second by second updates and we will be celebrating with you! 
Good luck with your hospital appointment.


----------



## Kaylz

@Northerner and @New-journey that might have came across the wrong way to you guys, it sounded better in my head, I was very pleased with the 6.3 from the 10.8, I didn't mean oh my god I'm shocked it's as high as 6.3 which I think is the way it sounds on here reading it back now lol, sorry for any confusion haha x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> When you do, we want second by second updates and we will be celebrating with you!
> Good luck with your hospital appointment.


I might even take a photo of me eating it just so you guys know I actually did it haha, and thanks hoping I get the all clear with my eyes, fingers crossed x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner and @New-journey that might have came across the wrong way to you guys, it sounded better in my head, I was very pleased with the 6.3 from the 10.8, I didn't mean oh my god I'm shocked it's as high as 6.3 which I think is the way it sounds on here reading it back now lol, sorry for any confusion haha x


That makes complete sense!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.3 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.4
Some excellent numbers today! 
Hope everyone's appts go well and Stitch have a fab holiday.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all 5.1 for me this morning x good luck today bubbsie x and enjoy your holibobs stitch ... Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.9 for me today. Won't be about much after this morning. Off for some sunshine and warmth. See you all in about 12 days. Hope any appointments and stuff that people have go well. Stay safe and look after yourself everyone's. Speak soon. X


Have a lovely holiday


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.7 to kick off Wednesday.

Have a super sunny holiday Stitch


----------



## AJLang

I was a bit nervous about hypos last night so didn't use my extra basal - that was a mistake because I woke up at 9.7.  Oh well c'est la vie.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.3 today.


----------



## Dollypolly

9.0 for me


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.4
> Some excellent numbers today!
> Hope everyone's appts go well and Stitch have a fab holiday.



Amongst all the excellent numbers, I also have a 7.4 today Linda  unusually high for me.

I've got an appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon this afternoon to see if anything can be done about my shoulder.


----------



## RobK

Another morning low record for me today a 6.7


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Amongst all the excellent numbers, I also have a 7.4 today Linda  unusually high for me.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon this afternoon to see if anything can be done about my shoulder.


Hope the appointment goes well @Amigo


----------



## Lindarose

Yes good luck Amigo. Will be great if something can help


----------



## Kaylz

well guys thanks for the good wishes for my appointment today, I am very pleased to report Dr Ellis has said I am the best success story for eyelea  there is no fluid behind the eyes anymore and I now have 20/20 vision back in my right eye, I am so freeking happy right now, I have to go and see him again in 2 months but that's fine with me lol  xx


----------



## RobK

Wonderfull news glad it went well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> well guys thanks for the good wishes for my appointment today, I am very pleased to report Dr Ellis has said I am the best success story for eyelea  there is no fluid behind the eyes anymore and I now have 20/20 vision back in my right eye, I am so freeking happy right now, I have to go and see him again in 2 months but that's fine with me lol  xx


So pleased for you Kaylz - that's one less thing for you to worry about xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> well guys thanks for the good wishes for my appointment today, I am very pleased to report Dr Ellis has said I am the best success story for eyelea  there is no fluid behind the eyes anymore and I now have 20/20 vision back in my right eye, I am so freeking happy right now, I have to go and see him again in 2 months but that's fine with me lol  xx



Excellent news Kaylz! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today 

Excellent news about the eyes, @Kaylz!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning all...6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning all...6 for me today.


Snap!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning! A 5.3 today.  The late night snack of peanuts works!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. The DF came to visit after lunch yesterday and I've been all over the place since. A rubbish 9.3 for me. Onwards and downwards


----------



## grovesy

8.2.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all. The DF came to visit after lunch yesterday and I've been all over the place since. A rubbish 9.3 for me. Onwards and downwards


She must have cloned herself cos I'm sure she's here egging my Lantus on to misbehave.

Morning folks. A 5.7 here after another hypo.

The weather's defying the dire forecast - the sun's shining! So pleased about your eyes, Kaylz.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Snap!


Snap yourself Alan...blood test done for HbA1c yesterday...gave myself a bit of leeway...three months until the next...celebrated with some...Daddy's Brown Sauce...a whole two tablespoons of it...I blame that!!


----------



## RobK

After a few days coming down I'm back up to 8.6 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps it's  a 6.2 from me today x


----------



## Rosiecarmel

3,4 this morning. Half a 330ml bottle of lucozade chugged and a yoghurt later I'm sitting at 8.6 but better than hypo!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Put it down to eating a biscuit before bed as bedtime reading was 5.4. Which is a tad lower than I'd be happier going to sleep on.
Great news about the eyes @Kaylz


----------



## New-journey

4.5 and enjoying a coffee with no rapid insulin. I am surprised I am this low as I inject my lantus in the morning and I didn't think it lasted 24 hours. Time to reduce it again.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

New-journey said:


> 4.5 and enjoying a coffee with no rapid insulin. I am surprised I am this low as I inject my lantus in the morning and I didn't think it lasted 24 hours. Time to reduce it again.



Lantus can take up to 3 days for any changes to be apparent!!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Snap yourself Alan...blood test done for HbA1c yesterday...gave myself a bit of leeway...three months until the next...celebrated with some...Daddy's Brown Sauce...a whole two tablespoons of it...I blame that!!


Gosh you do go overboard on celebrating!  Do you have to wait three days for the results?


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> Amongst all the excellent numbers, I also have a 7.4 today Linda  unusually high for me.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon this afternoon to see if anything can be done about my shoulder.


How did the shoulder appointment go? I hope you now have progress.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and so pleased to hear your eye appt went well Kaylz 
7.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## mikeyB

Well we've a right old mix this morning, haven't we? Beautiful cloudless spring morning and I get a 7.1. I have got a cold though, not that it bothers me otherwise. My immune system is good with colds, s***e with everything else


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. A feeling yucky 9.3 today 

That's Great news @Kaylz


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Gosh you do go overboard on celebrating!  Do you have to wait three days for the results?


Jo I know how to live...originally planned to have  ROAST DINNER...complete with stuffing & some real gravy...until I looked at the carb content...couldn't face that...possibly a reformed diabetic?...should get results late today or tomorrow...so will plan my weekend accordingly.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and so pleased to hear your eye appt went well Kaylz
> 7.3 for me today.



I don't know how we are doing it but I'm mirroring your levels at the moment Linda. Also a 7.3 that I know both of us would like much lower! 

@New-journey, thanks for enquiry but unfortunately the Consultant wasn't there so I got to see the nurse. She's very nice but can't really sort anything so back there in May. Bit of a waste of time!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Jo I know how to live...originally planned to have  ROAST DINNER...complete with stuffing & some real gravy...until I looked at the carb content...couldn't face that...possibly a reformed diabetic?...should get results late today or tomorrow...so will plan my weekend accordingly.



Hope you get a really good result Bubbsie.


----------



## Lindarose

I don't know how we are doing it but I'm mirroring your levels at the moment Linda. Also a 7.3 that I know both of us would like much lower! 

How true Amigo  I'm not the best person to mirror! .
You have such a low hba1c though so maybe yours is caused by dawn phenomenon? Mine is higher throughout most of the day. Oh dear!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Hope you get a really good result Bubbsie.


Thanks Amigo...similarly...lets hope your appointment went well...and there's good news for any further treatment needed/planned...even betternews would be no further treatment needed


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> I don't know how we are doing it but I'm mirroring your levels at the moment Linda. Also a 7.3 that I know both of us would like much lower!
> 
> How true Amigo  I'm not the best person to mirror! .
> You have such a low hba1c though so maybe yours is caused by dawn phenomenon? Mine is higher throughout most of the day. Oh dear!



This is a blip for me Linda and hopefully temporary! Could be indicating impending infection but I hope not.

Hope we can both get much lower. It's a complete pain in the bum!


----------



## Kaylz

The DF and the lurgy seem to be striking out at the moment, hope everyone feels better soon  x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. The DF came to visit after lunch yesterday and I've been all over the place since. A rubbish 9.3 for me. Onwards and downwards


Oh no khskel! Have noticed the  DF loitering around a bit lately - she needs stark reminder to get the hell out of here I think !


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.2.


Ooooops!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I don't know how we are doing it but I'm mirroring your levels at the moment Linda. Also a 7.3 that I know both of us would like much lower!
> 
> @New-journey, thanks for enquiry but unfortunately the Consultant wasn't there so I got to see the nurse. She's very nice but can't really sort anything so back there in May. Bit of a waste of time!


An absolute waste of time...any idea the consultant wouldn't be there for your appointment?


----------



## sean penguin

9.3 which is ok I guess, lot of discomfort this morning though


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> After a few days coming down I'm back up to 8.6 this morning.


Oh no! DF is starting to make her presence felt again!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> An absolute waste of time...any idea the consultant wouldn't be there for your appointment?



I was annoyed to be honest Bubbsie. The Consultant seems to ask this specialist nurse to review his patients and in fairness she's excellent but useless in terms of being able to organise anything. I had no idea he wasn't there and is apparently in his native country for 6 weeks. He's only just come back! He might be better going back there to be honest and let them appoint a full timer! Harsh but true.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 today, I've also got a cold brewing


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 9.3 which is ok I guess, lot of discomfort this morning though


So sorry to hear this, hope you can fend it off


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I was annoyed to be honest Bubbsie. The Consultant seems to ask this specialist nurse to review his patients and in fairness she's excellent but useless in terms of being able to organise anything. I had no idea he wasn't there and is apparently in his native country for 6 weeks. He's only just come back! He might be better going back there to be honest and let them appoint a full timer! Harsh but true.


Senseless waste of time & resources if you ask me...presumably the review is to see how you are...whether further treatment is necessary...when/how to arrange that...or reassess in good time...I'd be furious Amigo...just seems absolutely pointless...if you'd known it was the nurse you could haven chosen to rearrange your appointment...the fact they don't to give you the choice is just plain rude & dismissive.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning all...6 for me today.


Good news Bubbsie - SD Codefree meter kit is in the post - and not before time! Can't wait to start using it...Not!!! They didn't say what the hold up was but who cares now anyway!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Aw, beat me to it, you early bird.

11.1 here - bloooomin Lantus...grrr. Got an 8.30 appointment at the hozzie, otherwise I'd be fast asleep.

Thank peanut butter Kit Kat it's Friday. (So where do they put the peanut butter? Instead of the wafer?)


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.6 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.6 for me. I thought I was going to have my very own red nose today but my nose has stopped doing athletics for now. Happy Friday.


----------



## grovesy

7.0 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke up with a 5.7.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> 7.0 for me.


Down grovesy...you must be pleased with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Aw, beat me to it, you early bird.
> 
> 11.1 here - bloooomin Lantus...grrr. Got an 8.30 appointment at the hozzie, otherwise I'd be fast asleep.
> 
> Thank peanut butter Kit Kat it's Friday. (So where do they put the peanut butter? Instead of the wafer?)


God...might have to get me one of those that there PBKK's now...check back with you on Monday...good luck at the hozzie Bloden...hopefully you can relax in the sunshine this weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here on the Libre, though half an hour ago I was 4.8. Serves me right for getting back into bed for another snooze after getting up to go to the loo!


----------



## New-journey

5.5 here and excited to be getting testing strips for my old wonderful meter. I was told yesterday there were no restrictions for type one, she completely contradicted herself from last time. I think my complaining has worked but have completely lost trust in my DSN. But I am getting my contour next back, hurrah!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hazel said:


> Morning peeps - 5.6 today


snap Hazel. 5.6 for me as well this lovely sunny Friday morn.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> I was annoyed to be honest Bubbsie. The Consultant seems to ask this specialist nurse to review his patients and in fairness she's excellent but useless in terms of being able to organise anything. I had no idea he wasn't there and is apparently in his native country for 6 weeks. He's only just come back! He might be better going back there to be honest and let them appoint a full timer! Harsh but true.


How frustrating @Amigo you deserve better. Can you ask to be on a cancellation list? I hope the pain isn't too bad.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 5.5 here and excited to be getting testing strips for my old wonderful meter. I was told yesterday there were no restrictions for type one, she completely contradicted herself from last time. I think my complaining has worked but have completely lost trust in my DSN. But I am getting my contour next back, hurrah!


Result!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Result!


Yes! Thanks to you and others who gave me the information and supported me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 5.9 for me today, bright outside but still quite chilly  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a very slightly lower 7.2 today. Are you joining me Amigo?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 4.9 today


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.5 here and excited to be getting testing strips for my old wonderful meter. I was told yesterday there were no restrictions for type one, she completely contradicted herself from last time. I think my complaining has worked but have completely lost trust in my DSN. But I am getting my contour next back, hurrah!


Well done Jo...difficult fighting your corner with those we know/feel should be on our side ...I hope she apologised for her 'obvious' mistake...and the anxiety she caused you...somehow I doubt that...some benefit to be gained from the 'difference of opinions'...although you say you have lost faith in your DSN (not alone in that)...now you have her ear...she knows not to tangle with a determined patient and will no doubt give you her undivided attention...listen to what you have to say in future...instead of simply following the cost cutting protocol that seems to be prevalent in the NHS now (whether detrimental to patients or not)...good for you...and encouraging to others here who are fighting a similar battle.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> 5.5 here and excited to be getting testing strips for my old wonderful meter. I was told yesterday there were no restrictions for type one, she completely contradicted herself from last time. I think my complaining has worked but have completely lost trust in my DSN. But I am getting my contour next back, hurrah!


That's great news.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Well done Jo...difficult fighting your corner with those we know/feel should be on our side ...I hope she apologised for her 'obvious' mistake...and the anxiety she caused you...somehow I doubt that...some benefit to be gained from the 'difference of opinions'...although you say you have lost faith in your DSN (not alone in that)...now you have her ear...she knows not to tangle with a determined patient and will no doubt give you her undivided attention...listen to what you have to say in future...instead of simply following the cost cutting protocol that seems to be prevalent in the NHS now (whether detrimental to patients or not)...good for you...and encouraging to others here who are fighting a similar battle.


Thanks Bubbsie, as for the apology Oh No, she would rather say it was my misunderstanding! I will find out about the other surgery in town, it can't be worse can it.


----------



## James 048

5.8 this morning, and I'm a happy chap , .


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> How frustrating @Amigo you deserve better. Can you ask to be on a cancellation list? I hope the pain isn't too bad.





Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and a very slightly lower 7.2 today. Are you joining me Amigo?



Managed a slightly better 6.6 this morning Linda but interestingly I've slept better and in less pain at the moment so maybe a correlation. We'll battle on hun!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  5.6 for me today.  Off to diabetic review this afternoon.  I'll report back with the results later.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  5.6 for me today.  Off to diabetic review this afternoon.  I'll report back with the results later.



Hope it goes well Mark. No reason it shouldn't!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, as for the apology Oh No, she would rather say it was my misunderstanding! I will find out about the other surgery in town, it can't be worse can it.


Well think about that for a while Jo... you've got her attention now...won't have the same difficulty again...shame to waste that...had similar with my GP...several discussions later...and a letter means he now gives me his full attention...took some effort...but got there in the end.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Managed a slightly better 6.6 this morning Linda but interestingly I've slept better and in less pain at the moment so maybe a correlation. We'll battle on hun!


That's a really good number Amigo! And pleased you had a better night


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

9.2 for me today and full of cold, feel very rough


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 9.2 for me today and full of cold, feel very rough


Ugg , I hope you get over the cold quickly.


----------



## James 048

@Mark Parrott Hi Mark .
I hope you get good news at your appointment today .


----------



## Dollypolly

8.2 this morning after my 7s as well. Walk before you run now. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## James 048

5.5 this morning . 
Hope all members and visitors have a pleasant  weekend 
. 0- c in Antrim town and the sun is shining


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, the suns trying hard to come out here.
Who's let the DF out again,  3.6 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  All the digging in the garden yesterday I think has helped my waking figures this morning with a 5.1.  Cleared an area for the decking.  Need to level it off now.  Using pallets as the base as we have a few lying around left over from our old upcycling business.  New they would come in handy.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 3.7 for me, and that is after reducing my lantus. On my way to London as have a little march to go to and have backpack full of food! Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Ljc

@Mark Parrott ,Very nearly a HS


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 3.7 for me, and that is after reducing my lantus. On my way to London as have a little march to go to and have backpack full of food! Have a great Saturday everyone.


@New-journey , see the DF has visited you too. I hope she stays away for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.5 here - dig a hole for the DF under your deck, will you Mark? Very Brookside (circa 1985)!

Went to a different supermarket yesterday and, lo and behold, they had Fage Greek yogurt! It's lush and higher in protein, so keeps you full for longer...No, I don't work for the company!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.8 today. That's not what I wanted


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks, the suns trying hard to come out here.
> Who's let the DF out again,  3.6 today.


Oh no, you too! I hope you have a good day and DF leaves you alone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys a 7.3 for me today (from a 7.2 at bedtime)  guess the neighbours winding me up with their noise and not letting me sleep much didn't help x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  All the digging in the garden yesterday I think has helped my waking figures this morning with a 5.1.
> I'm with you Mark with a 5.1. Gardening on my agenda today with some big shrubs to take out.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me and the sun is shining. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.5 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning already?...went to a colleagues leaving party last night...scraped into bed at 3am...was so naughty...up with a 6.4...phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.8 today. That's not what I wanted






Those rotten 7's again Linda. I'm a round 7 this morning.
Any reasons you know of why yours are slightly higher at the moment Linda. You were getting some good waking levels not so long back?


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 4.8 for me this morning x


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Those rotten 7's again Linda. I'm a round 7 this morning.
> Any reasons you know of why yours are slightly higher at the moment Linda. You were getting some good waking levels not so long back?


Oh Amigo I just don't know! I do eat odds and ends that I probably shouldn't sometimes but that's living (to me anyway!) I just can't seem to stop. So I guess my body can't cope with it as it used to. Got hba1c in a few weeks so will see how I'm averaging and whether I need to increase metformin. I can remember thinking one day I'd be able to come off it but unfortunately don't think I can achieve that now.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Oh Amigo I just don't know! I do eat odds and ends that I probably shouldn't sometimes but that's living (to me anyway!) I just can't seem to stop. So I guess my body can't cope with it as it used to. Got hba1c in a few weeks so will see how I'm averaging and whether I need to increase metformin. I can remember thinking one day I'd be able to come off it but unfortunately don't think I can achieve that now.



I totally understand Linda and I'm finding the struggle with managing other conditions which seem to impact. I think we both know it would mean a prohibitively low carb level to stay in the 5's and 6's and it's hard to do that particularly if you're cooking for a family!  I'm convinced systemic inflammation impacts and I know you have some joint problems too.
Hope you don't have to increase your metformin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!

@Bubbsie - Don't faint - Surprise surprise - *CODEFREE METER* arrived this morning! 

I'm on par with Northie today with a 6.2 

Glorious sunny day here - hope its the same for you wherever you may be.

Enjoy your weekend folks.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 3.7 for me, and that is after reducing my lantus. On my way to London as have a little march to go to and have backpack full of food! Have a great Saturday everyone.





New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 3.7 for me, and that is after reducing my lantus. On my way to London as have a little march to go to and have backpack full of food! Have a great Saturday everyone.


Enjoy your little March NJ - hope the weather stays fine for you - good luck


----------



## sean penguin

inordinately happy with my 8.7


----------



## sean penguin

wirralass, just misread your sig as "don't give up til you're tired" ooops


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> wirralass, just misread your sig as "don't give up til you're tired" ooops


Yes Ooooops! Thanx sp - I'll correct.


----------



## sean penguin

nah, it was my eyes and tired brain, not your spelling!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> nah, it was my eyes and tired brain, not your spelling!


Ha! I knew you were kidding - was just about to post "put your specs on" !!!


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> wirralass, just misread your sig as "don't give up til you're tired" ooops


I was about to change it anyway


----------



## sean penguin

that reminds me, I've got an eye appointment coming up hehe


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good afternoon Peeps!
> 
> @Bubbsie - Don't faint - Surprise surprise - *CODEFREE METER* arrived this morning!
> 
> I'm on par with Northie today with a 6.2
> 
> Glorious sunny day here - hope its the same for you wherever you may be.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend folks.


Finally got it...just got back from a walk in our park...beautiful day here...sunshine and a light breeze...bit shattered this morning...but...so enjoyed it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Finally got it...just got back from a walk in our park...beautiful day here...sunshine and a light breeze...bit shattered this morning...but...so enjoyed it.


Not surprised Bubbs - can't stay out late & not feel tip top next day  - but great that you enjoyed your night out - should do it more often - hope your walk cleared away any cobwebs from last night x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's a 9.8 for me today but feeling really yuck  I think I've got the the viral thing my partner had last week.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a 9.8 for me today but feeling really yuck  I think I've got the the viral thing my partner had last week.


@Lucy Honeychurch
So sorry to hear this - do hope you feel much better soon, take care of yourself


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a 9.8 for me today but feeling really yuck  I think I've got the the viral thing my partner had last week.


Oh no Lucy I hope you feel better soon, I was expecting higher levels all last week as I woke up one morning with a sore throat and a bit of a cough but it didn't develop into anything x


----------



## Ditto

Murphy's Law...I'm online but still can't post as I've run out of strips! Got to go for my eye test soon. Good because my eye is blurry in the morning. I don't really use the other and that one doesn't get blurred. Weird!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Murphy's Law...I'm online but still can't post as I've run out of strips! Got to go for my eye test soon. Good because my eye is blurry in the morning. I don't really use the other and that one doesn't get blurred. Weird!


Hope the eye test goes well @Ditto 

Good morning all, a 6.<cough> for me today


----------



## Ljc

Morninnnng folks.  5.8 today .


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Murphy's Law...I'm online but still can't post as I've run out of strips! Got to go for my eye test soon. Good because my eye is blurry in the morning. I don't really use the other and that one doesn't get blurred. Weird!



Hope your eye test goes well.


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a 9.8 for me today but feeling really yuck  I think I've got the the viral thing my partner had last week.


I hope you're better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 6 for me today...settling down after my excesses of the last two days.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Hope the eye test goes well @Ditto
> 
> Good morning all, a 6.<cough> for me today


Snap again Alan...


----------



## grovesy

6.3 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Murphy's Law...I'm online but still can't post as I've run out of strips! Got to go for my eye test soon. Good because my eye is blurry in the morning. I don't really use the other and that one doesn't get blurred. Weird!


Sorry to hear about the eye trouble Ditto...when is your eye test?...don't want to worry you...but if its a little while away...why not ring your surgery...just to be on the safe side...have it checked out.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys its a 5.7 for me today, a lot colder here than it was yesterday and frosty, didn't need the heating on yesterday and even got that warm I had to take my hoodie off lol x


----------



## James 048

5.4 on this sunny morning .
Happy mothers day to all mum's today . I Hope you all get spoiled with love and kindness.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. It's a 5.2 from me today


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. It's a 5.2 from me today



A nice HS  no chance of me getting one!


----------



## Bloden

James 048 said:


> 5.4 on this sunny morning .
> Happy mothers day to all mum's today . I Hope you all get spoiled with love and kindness.


My mum's going to kill me!  Mother's Day is May 7th here in Spain - already got my card - best give her a ring.

Morning all. 9.3 here. Looks like it's the Lantus roller coaster again.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 9.2 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 today


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and 5.4 for me,  sun is shining and feeling good. I wish everyone a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 today. 
Well done keeping out of the 7's Amigo!


----------



## mikeyB

I scored 4.7. Am I the winner? I'm off to the cafe to put a 1 in front of that


----------



## James 048

@mikeyB your looking good for 1st place  and we must at least half way though the race this morning , have a fun Sunday man .


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.6 this morning


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry to hear about the eye trouble Ditto...when is your eye test?...don't want to worry you...but if its a little while away...why not ring your surgery...just to be on the safe side...have it checked out.


Got the letter yesterday and will phone Specsavers tomorrow. Seems not five minutes ago I had a test though. My eye has been blurry for a while.  It might be because I read a very lot and when I'm not reading I'm looking at screens!


----------



## Wirrallass

James 048 said:


> 5.4 on this sunny morning .
> Happy mothers day to all mum's today . I Hope you all get spoiled with love and kindness.


@James 048 - thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. It's a 5.2 from me today


Wow!  congrats on your HS


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Body clock all messed up!   4.8 for me today - no idea where that came from, must have been the effect of my 7.5 mile run yesterday!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 4.7 today.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning, I'm awake very early. Normally I don't surface til gone 10:30 these days!

Woke up to a delightful 14.9 for no apparent reason. I am very sweaty and freezing so I suspect I had a hypo in my sleep and rebounding from it now. Thanks liver.

Im not gonna correct as if it is a rebound, I'm just gonna end up hypo again. Think I'm going to go back to sleep and whack a correction dose onto my breakfast insulin if need be!


----------



## Wirrallass

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning, I'm awake very early. Normally I don't surface til gone 10:30 these days!
> 
> Woke up to a delightful 14.9 for no apparent reason. I am very sweaty and freezing so I suspect I had a hypo in my sleep and rebounding from it now. Thanks liver.
> 
> Im not gonna correct as if it is a rebound, I'm just gonna end up hypo again. Think I'm going to go back to sleep and whack a correction dose onto my breakfast insulin if need be!


Sweet dreams Rosie


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning, I'm awake very early. Normally I don't surface til gone 10:30 these days!
> 
> Woke up to a delightful 14.9 for no apparent reason. I am very sweaty and freezing so I suspect I had a hypo in my sleep and rebounding from it now. Thanks liver.
> 
> Im not gonna correct as if it is a rebound, I'm just gonna end up hypo again. Think I'm going to go back to sleep and whack a correction dose onto my breakfast insulin if need be!


It does sound like a rebound Rosie, hope you manage a bit more shuteye and are more settled before brekky  If you suspect a hypo, then perhaps a 2-3am test might be a good idea, and looking at your basal dose


----------



## Rosiecarmel

wirralass said:


> Sweet dreams Rosie



Good night!(morning????)


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.6 for me today...happy with that...after my Friday night 'off' the diabetes treadmill...better than I expected.


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning, I'm awake very early. Normally I don't surface til gone 10:30 these days!
> 
> Woke up to a delightful 14.9 for no apparent reason. I am very sweaty and freezing so I suspect I had a hypo in my sleep and rebounding from it now. Thanks liver.
> 
> Im not gonna correct as if it is a rebound, I'm just gonna end up hypo again. Think I'm going to go back to sleep and whack a correction dose onto my breakfast insulin if need be!


Rosie...hop you manage some shut eye later...and 'Betty' learns to behave herself.


----------



## James 048

5.8 for me this morning.  Have a nice Monday everyone.
PS . Rosie ,hope you feel better later in the day @Rosiecarmel


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.6 for me today...happy with that...after my Friday night 'off' the diabetes treadmill...better than I expected.


Good one Bubbsie x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Rubbish night's sleep thanks to the clocks changing but 6.4 and a nice flat line overnight thanks to 4 units of Levemir. Have a good week eveyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. Rubbish night's sleep thanks to the clocks changing but 6.4 and a nice flat line overnight thanks to 4 units of Levemir. Have a good week eveyone.


I woke up in the early hours and haven't slept a wink since can't stop yawning!!!
6.4 a good number khskel


----------



## Ljc

Oh Dear @Rosiecarmel I hope you feel better after you've had some more sleep.


----------



## grovesy

Rosiecarmel said:


> Morning, I'm awake very early. Normally I don't surface til gone 10:30 these days!
> 
> Woke up to a delightful 14.9 for no apparent reason. I am very sweaty and freezing so I suspect I had a hypo in my sleep and rebounding from it now. Thanks liver.
> 
> Im not gonna correct as if it is a rebound, I'm just gonna end up hypo again. Think I'm going to go back to sleep and whack a correction dose onto my breakfast insulin if need be!


Hope you are alright now.
7.4 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Dawn Phenomenon has obv been confused by the clock change and hasn't made an appearance yet!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you with a 4,4 Robin in a Cotswolds posse 

Retina clinic today, 3 hours staring at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called, fun overload to start the week!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you with a 4,4 Robin in a Cotswolds posse
> 
> Retina clinic today, 3 hours staring at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called, fun overload to start the week!


Hope all goes well @Flower - it really annoys me the way they have all the seats facing a blank wall! Hope you don't get too much advice from 'wise' members of the public


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you with a 4,4 Robin in a Cotswolds posse
> 
> Retina clinic today, 3 hours staring at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called, fun overload to start the week!


@Flower 
Good luck at the clinic today - do let us know how you get on


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Looks like another nice day is on the cards. It's a 5.1 for me today.


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you with a 4,4 Robin in a Cotswolds posse
> 
> Retina clinic today, 3 hours staring at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called, fun overload to start the week!


Good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you with a 4,4 Robin in a Cotswolds posse
> 
> Retina clinic today, 3 hours staring at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called, fun overload to start the week!


I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Looks like another nice day is on the cards. It's a 5.1 for me today.


So close to a HS


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 7.2 today. 
Hope the appt goes well Flower.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 5.6 for me this morning. 
@Flower I hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys been up since 7 but couldn't be bothered with the laptop haha it was a 6.7 for me today boo lol x good luck @Flower x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!

I'm matching @Kaylz today with a 6.7

Looks like another another glorious day here - hope its the same for everyone else


----------



## Wirrallass

James 048 said:


> 5.8 for me this morning.  Have a nice Monday everyone.
> PS . Rosie ,hope you feel better later in the day @Rosiecarmel


Good number James


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers - 5.1 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Morning campers - 5.1 today


Good number there @Hazel


----------



## sean penguin

8.8 here


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 8.8 here


Oh yeah what did you have for supper last night?!


----------



## sean penguin

something bad I guess!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps!
> 
> I'm matching @Kaylz today with a 6.7
> 
> Looks like another another glorious day here - hope its the same for everyone else



Budge up on the 6.7 step WL and @Kaylz, I'm coming to join you!


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 10.3 to be fair thats not bad for me but if it came to a league table on here id get relegated maybe we should have on loll


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Budge up on the 6.7 step WL and @Kaylz, I'm coming to join you!


Hope you've brought enuff lunch with you for all three of us Amigo!


----------



## Lindarose

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 10.3 to be fair thats not bad for me but if it came to a league table on here id get relegated maybe we should have on loll


Now that sounds like a fun thing to do!


----------



## Ingressus

Lindarose said:


> Now that sounds like a fun thing to do!


That would motivate me just dont want to be bottom loll just add the numbers up


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Budge up on the 6.7 step WL and @Kaylz, I'm coming to join you!


That's more like it Amigo - your highers recently caused me concern


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Hope you've brought enuff lunch with you for all three of us Amigo!



You'll all welcome! Can't guarantee it would be all low carb though, I'm a temptress!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> You'll all welcome! Can't guarantee it would be all low carb though, I'm a temptress!


In that case - don't forget the black forest gateau & choccy eclairs  I'll bring the tiramisu & sausage rolls! If anyone else fancies joining us for a picnic lunch you'll have to make a contribution! trophy wench is going to kill me if she reads this!


----------



## mikeyB

Well I woke up with 6.4. Pretty level line all night. Went to bed at midnight, woke up at 10.00. That's teenager sleeping hours. Second childhood ?

Amigo, are you stealing my business?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well I woke up with 6.4. Pretty level line all night. Went to bed at midnight, woke up at 10.00. That's teenager sleeping hours. Second childhood ?
> 
> Amigo, are you stealing my business?



As if! All profits will of course go to the Venice apartment fund! (I thought you'd be cooking sausages and chasing Maggie round the kitchen by now!)


----------



## Ingressus

Did someone mention sausages loll oh no now you have done it mmm red or brown sauce?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Did someone mention sausages loll oh no now you have done it mmm red or brown sauce?


Neither! Thank you Ingressus


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, it was a 3.5 for me


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, it was a 3.5 for me


What  oh no!


----------



## Ingressus

Bit low that Lucy you need something to eat


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Morning campers - 5.1 today


Almost another HS Hazel x


----------



## khskel

Ingressus said:


> Did someone mention sausages loll oh no now you have done it mmm red or brown sauce?


Brown no contest or some English mustard


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Northerner said:


> It does sound like a rebound Rosie, hope you manage a bit more shuteye and are more settled before brekky  If you suspect a hypo, then perhaps a 2-3am test might be a good idea, and looking at your basal dose



That's my plan for tonight. Just when you think you've figured out your basal eh... 

I woke again around 11ish and was a pretty decent 7.1 so good job I didn't correct!


----------



## Ditto

Went to Boot's enquired re strips, £25. Let's hope they'll let me have some on repeat prescription, I put in a request today. I can't afford that. I hate not knowing what my BG is.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Went to Boot's enquired re strips, £25. Let's hope they'll let me have some on repeat prescription, I put in a request today. I can't afford that. I hate not knowing what my BG is.


Not sure what meter you're using Ditto...but...if the surgery won't supply the test strips (hope they do)...you could get a whole SD codefree 'starter kit' for under £25...their test strips are around £8 for 50...usually free postage too...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...couldn't sleep...up at 4am...not surprised...off to see Dr Max Medication this morning...despite that a 6.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't sleep...up at 4am...not surprised...off to see Dr Max Medication this morning...despite that a 6.1 today.


Hope Dr Max is away and you get to see Dr Minnie Mum  

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 4.8 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Hope Dr Max is away and you get to see Dr Minnie Mum
> 
> Good morning  5.7 for me today


Blimey Alan...you're certainly on the ball so early this morning...Dr Minnie Mum...made me laugh so much...Ironically want  to see Dr Max medication this morning...worked hard to get his attention...not going to let him off that easy...reasonable control of BG...clued up on Cholesterol issues...Blood Pressure normal range...looking forward to a reasonable discussion...who knows may even smile at him too!


----------



## James 048

6.2 for me this morning.  Hope you all have a stress free Tuesday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. 4.8 today


Great start to the day Ljc....


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A quite respectable 5.8 for me. Review at the Diabetes clinic today. Will be going armed with laptop full of data. I'm getting fed up of having to do a 3 way split on my bolus to avoid hypos and hypers in the evening. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A quite respectable 5.8 for me. Review at the Diabetes clinic today. Will be going armed with laptop full of data. I'm getting fed up of having to do a 3 way split on my bolus to avoid hypos and hypers in the evening. Have a good day all.


Snap khskel...same here...review this morning too...good luck.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Alan...you're certainly on the ball so early this morning...Dr Minnie Mum...made me laugh so much...Ironically want  to see Dr Max medication this morning...worked hard to get his attention...not going to let him off that easy...reasonable control of BG...clued up on Cholesterol issues...Blood Pressure normal range...looking forward to a reasonable discussion...who knows may even smile at him too!


Hope you have a good appointment.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 5.4 for me today.
I wish my next consultant and HBA1c appt would come through. Should have been early Feb but not heard a thing, and getting good numbers all day for the last few weeks. I'll chase next week if I've not heard anything but I know he is extremely busy as he is the only diabetes consultant at the hospital which covers a big area....


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> Went to Boot's enquired re strips, £25. Let's hope they'll let me have some on repeat prescription, I put in a request today. I can't afford that. I hate not knowing what my BG is.


Why not get an SD Codefree, Ditto, for those times when you have to buy strips? The machine costs around £15 and the strips are £7.99 for 50 (I think). Have a look on amazon (sorry, don't know how to add a link). 

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Sunshine forecast for the rest of the week - best strip the bed and open all the windows.  Might hang Mr Bloden out too - he's looking long overdue for an airing.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Alan...you're certainly on the ball so early this morning...Dr Minnie Mum...made me laugh so much...Ironically want  to see Dr Max medication this morning...worked hard to get his attention...not going to let him off that easy...reasonable control of BG...clued up on Cholesterol issues...Blood Pressure normal range...looking forward to a reasonable discussion...who knows may even smile at him too!


Wisning you a very reasonable discussion with the outcomes you want and need!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
Good luck with Dr M M today, Bubbsie.


----------



## New-journey

5.1 and have reduced my lantus now for a week or so, also taking less rapid during the day, no idea why!


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Snap khskel...same here...review this morning too...good luck.


Good luck to you too


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. A quite respectable 5.8 for me. Review at the Diabetes clinic today. Will be going armed with laptop full of data. I'm getting fed up of having to do a 3 way split on my bolus to avoid hypos and hypers in the evening. Have a good day all.


Hope the review goes well


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather shocking 7.0 this morning.  Can't remember when I was that high.


----------



## James 048

khskel said:


> Morning all. A quite respectable 5.8 for me. Review at the Diabetes clinic today. Will be going armed with laptop full of data. I'm getting fed up of having to do a 3 way split on my bolus to avoid hypos and hypers in the evening. Have a good day all.


@khskel @Bubbsie .Fingers crossed for good news at appointments today .


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.1 and have reduced my lantus now for a week or so, also taking less rapid during the day, no idea why!


WOW...great results Jo...keep at it.


----------



## Bubbsie

James 048 said:


> @khskel @Bubbsie .Fingers crossed for good news at appointments today .


Thank you James...morning to you & Mrs J...good to see you here more often.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A rather shocking 7.0 this morning.  Can't remember when I was that high.


One of those weeks Mark...just one of those weeks we all get from time to time...stress with HbA1c test...waiting for that result...you did so well...time to relax...get back to normal...spot of gardening perhaps.


----------



## New-journey

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A rather shocking 7.0 this morning.  Can't remember when I was that high.


Oh, that's a shock for you, I guess there is no reason.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Wisning you a very reasonable discussion with the outcomes you want and need!


Thanks Jo...well that'll be a holiday...a Porsche SUV...and a month off from diabetes...available on the NHS...hope so...only chance I have of getting them.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...well that'll be a holiday...a Porsche SUV...and a month off from diabetes...available on the NHS...hope so...only chance I have of getting them.


Only a month?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  it's a 6.6 for me today, was meant to be lovely weather again today but I looked out the window and it was wet  knew it would be I have to go out lol will no doubt be worse in the town I'm heading to as usually is x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Only a month?


Didn't want to be greedy Jo...what with the Porsche an all.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A rather shocking 7.0 this morning.  Can't remember when I was that high.


Possibly a meter 'outlier'. Not worth a retest, but might not be telling you the truth - as you say, inconsistent with your normal levels  Other possibility is that it's an indication of some kind of infection trying to take hold, hope not


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> One of those weeks Mark...just one of those weeks we all get from time to time...stress with HbA1c test...waiting for that result...you did so well...time to relax...get back to normal...spot of gardening perhaps.


Work today, so no gardening.  Did nothing yesterday as very stiff after building the decking the day before.  Maybe the cause.  Hope your appt goes well with Dr Max Meds.


----------



## Flower

Aah there you all are! It's thick fog here today and a 3.5 for me  

Thanks for all the good wishes yesterday, my one working retina has a lot of scar tissue from all the laser surgery which is highly risky to remove but highly risky to leave and the surgeon is considering whether to operate on it with my cataract. The stress caused my blood sugar to shoot up to 15 and stay there for 5 hours despite numerous corrections. Thank you for your 'help' DF, I'll get you back sometime just you wait......

All the best for beneficial review appointments khskel and Bubbsie


----------



## Mark Parrott

New-journey said:


> Oh, that's a shock for you, I guess there is no reason.


Can't think of a reason.  Had good figures the days I was gardening.  Did nothing yesterday as was knackered.  Maybe the reason.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Possibly a meter 'outlier'. Not worth a retest, but might not be telling you the truth - as you say, inconsistent with your normal levels  Other possibility is that it's an indication of some kind of infection trying to take hold, hope not


I hope it's not an infection.  Could be a strip issue or could be because I was lazy yesterday & did nowt.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Aah there you all are! It's thick fog here today and a 3.5 for me
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes yesterday, my one working retina has a lot of scar tissue from all the laser surgery which is highly risky to remove but highly risky to leave and the surgeon is considering whether to operate on it with my cataract. The stress caused my blood sugar to shoot up to 15 and stay there for 5 hours despite numerous corrections. Thank you for your 'help' DF, I'll get you back sometime just you wait......


'Wheeeeeee!' THUNK!!! - that's the sound of the DF being punted across the room and colliding with the far wall   Hoping for good outcome for the eye, @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me after another bad night 

Good luck for all the appointments today (I've got shoulder physio). Sorry to hear about your eye issues @Flower...sending best wishes x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 
Good luck with your appts Bubbsie and khskel. Hope you both come away with good results. 
I'm out this evening to a  Caribbean  restaurant. Not sure what I'll choose. It's a work meal and never even knew of the place let alone what if anything on the menu is lowest in carbs!


----------



## khskel

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today.
> Good luck with your appts Bubbsie and khskel. Hope you both come away with good results.
> I'm out this evening to a  Caribbean  restaurant. Not sure what I'll choose. It's a work meal and never even knew of the place let alone what if anything on the menu is lowest in carbs!


Hopefully they'll do some fish +/or jerk chicken you can have with salad.......love rice and peas but it's deadly


----------



## Lindarose

khskel said:


> Hopefully they'll do some fish +/or jerk chicken you can have with salad.......love rice and peas but it's deadly


Thanks for the tip. I've never had jerk chicken. I'm a pretty bland eater so it will be an experience!


----------



## khskel

Lindarose said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've never had jerk chicken. I'm a pretty bland eater so it will be an experience!


It can be a little on the fierce side if they are using scotch bonnet chillies. Fine food though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Aah there you all are! It's thick fog here today and a 3.5 for me
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes yesterday, my one working retina has a lot of scar tissue from all the laser surgery which is highly risky to remove but highly risky to leave and the surgeon is considering whether to operate on it with my cataract. The stress caused my blood sugar to shoot up to 15 and stay there for 5 hours despite numerous corrections. Thank you for your 'help' DF, I'll get you back sometime just you wait......
> 
> All the best for beneficial review appointments khskel and Bubbsie


Flower...thank you so much for your best wishes...particularly in the midst of your difficulties...to my absolute surprise my review appointment went so well...thought I must have been at a different practice...tell you what...send the DF over here...and I'll set Harry on her...she'll be sorry then...he's an absolute killer!!!


----------



## Amigo

Good luck with the appointment @Bubbsie. It's obviously stressing you so hope it goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Good luck with the appointment @Bubbsie. It's obviously stressing you so hope it goes well.


Thanks Amigo...just posted a thread on it...went so well worried I'd hallucinated on too much Metformin (if possible)...went to the wrong surgery... seeing a different doctor...couldn't be Dr Max Medication being  so positive...even got a (mercifully) 'quick' hand clasp and a pat on the back as I left...speechless...have to decide what to call him now?...answers on a postcard please


----------



## Hazel

Sorry chums, late on parade this morning

4.8 today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just tested again after breakfast (ham & scrambled eggs).  Still high at 6.9.  I will be doing some more testing throughout the day.  Must have some kind of underlying infection.


----------



## Ditto

Bloden said:


> Why not get an SD Codefree, Ditto, for those times when you have to buy strips? The machine costs around £15 and the strips are £7.99 for 50 (I think). Have a look on amazon (sorry, don't know how to add a link).


I bought one as advised on here, but couldn't face reading the manual so insisted my sister swap with me because she'd already shown me how to work her Contour Next and it was easy. My brain gets hurty very quickly these days! If I can't get any strips off the doc I'll try the Codefree...needs must. 

Hope you get better asap Mark.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. A quite respectable 5.8 for me. Review at the Diabetes clinic today. Will be going armed with laptop full of data. I'm getting fed up of having to do a 3 way split on my bolus to avoid hypos and hypers in the evening. Have a good day all.


Good luck khskel


----------



## sean penguin

theres a strange comfort in knowing that lots of other people up and down the country are stabbing at tender digits at the same time...

9.6 this morn, insomnia is bad at the mo!


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Just tested again after breakfast (ham & scrambled eggs).  Still high at 6.9.  I will be doing some more testing throughout the day.  Must have some kind of underlying infection.



Mark, even for a champion diabetic, 6.9 after food is hardly high. I know you're used to much lower figures but don't be fretting about this


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps 
I awoke to a 6.4

That flippin DF visited me last night - she's been playing rotten games with me of late 

At 9.50pm I felt poorly - trembling  - hot - head in a fuzz  - took my bgl and it was 3.5  Scared me to bits  - never had a reading as low as that before.

Didn't know what to do so I ate 2 rounds bergen toast  + 2 choccy digestive biscuits + 200mls of water.

By 10.40pm my bgl had risen to 5.4 Phew! 

Then at 11.00pm it had risen to 6.2. 

I didn't have a dinner last night as usually do  - Instead I had a light tea of 2 boiled eggs & a Greek low fat yogurt.

Can anyone explain to me please the cause of such a low reading  - this is not normal to me.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Happy good afternoon Peeps
> I awoke to a 6.4
> 
> That flippin DF visited me last night - she's been playing rotten games with me of late
> 
> At 9.50pm I felt poorly - trembling  - hot - head in a fuzz  - took my bgl and it was 3.5  Scared me to bits  - never had a reading as low as that before.
> 
> Didn't know what to do so I ate 2 rounds bergen toast  + 2 choccy digestive biscuits + 200mls of water.
> 
> By 10.40pm my bgl had risen to 5.4 Phew!
> 
> Then at 11.00pm it had risen to 6.2.
> 
> I didn't have a dinner last night as usually do  - Instead I had a light tea of 2 boiled eggs & a Greek low fat yogurt.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me please the cause of such a low reading  - this is not normal to me.


Although it was low @wirralass, it wouldn't be dangerously so as you are not on any medication, so try not to be too alarmed by it - it probably just means you were a bit hungry. People without diabetes drop to levels like that occasionally and will often feel faint or dizzy, it's just your brain telling you to eat something, and the number was lower than you are used to, so it went into a bit of a panic mode. Your pancreas must be functioning pretty well given the limited rise in your levels after your little feast


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner 
Thank you - you've explained this well Northie  - I get it  - so after all's said and done it appears that it's best *for me *to have a dinner at tea time as opposed to a lightish tea and snacking later in the evening  - Good to hear my pancreas is in tip top form - my bloods are due in 2wks time


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Mark, even for a champion diabetic, 6.9 after food is hardly high. I know you're used to much lower figures but don't be fretting about this


I usually drop considerably after breakfast.  Anyway, 5.7 before lunch, so coming down now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> I usually drop considerably after breakfast.  Anyway, 5.7 before lunch, so coming down now.


That's better Mark - back in the 5's again


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Sitting in the 4.7's this week


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I bought one as advised on here, but couldn't face reading the manual so insisted my sister swap with me because she'd already shown me how to work her Contour Next and it was easy. My brain gets hurty very quickly these days! If I can't get any strips off the doc I'll try the Codefree...needs must.
> 
> Hope you get better asap Mark.


I think most operate on the same principle Ditto...put the battery in...then ready to go...finger prick...test...so easy...hope you can get the testing strips..if not.try the codefree...,.it really is so simple...good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Sitting in the 4.7's this week


Wow good for you A


----------



## James 048

Good morning  all . 6.1 this morning this way. . Hope everyone has a pleasant day .


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Hello people - 4.9 today


----------



## Ljc

Morning all . 5.3 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A middle of the road 6.2 . Chirpy, chirpy cheep cheep. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.6 here - must've been the pasta I had for dinner. Haven't eaten pasta for aaages - doing a bit of an experiment this week.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and rather low 4 for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Back to rain again . It's a 4.9 from me.
Went to bed a bit higher than normal at an 8.0, dropped to my normal overnight 5.5 about 30mins after taking Lantus, and seemed to go low between about 1am and 3am. Will be keeping a beady eye on that...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 6.2 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a mid week, middle of the road 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  An improved 6.0 today.  Was 5.5 before bed, so nice & steady.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, I'm joining @Robin on the 5.4 bench today x


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 9 this dosnt sound good but for me its a world record yes!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and following my jerk chicken last night with salad but very small piece of birthday cake got 7.4 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept in! And a 6.8 for me on this rather gloomy day  I was 6.9 before bed, so pretty steady


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Another 4.6 today, not had any metformin since Sunday


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. I got 4.6 too. Relatively level all night. Boring, isn't it?

I do like boring


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and following my jerk chicken last night with salad but very small piece of birthday cake got 7.4 this morning.



That's not so bad Linda...hope the jerk chicken wasn't too fiery for you!


----------



## sean penguin

8.5 today, and seem to have got myself a nice little stomach bug, hooray!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> That's not so bad Linda...hope the jerk chicken wasn't too fiery for you!


Thanks Amigo No it was fine. I like spicy food but not sauces and fancy food if you know what I mean! I knew what was on my plate and omitted the apricot chutney and coleslaw!


----------



## Northerner

sean penguin said:


> 8.5 today, and seem to have got myself a nice little stomach bug, hooray!


Hope you are feeling better soon Sean


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys, I'm joining @Robin on the 5.4 bench today x



Well done thats perfect


----------



## Ljc

sean penguin said:


> 8.5 today, and seem to have got myself a nice little stomach bug, hooray!


Oh no, I hope it doesn't last long


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Another 4.6 today, not had any metformin since Sunday


WOW! 4.6 and no metformin? You're doing great Anthony


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps.
Bgl last night before bed : 5.9

Woke up to:-
6.3 Contour
8.5 Codefree
20 minutes later:-
6.6 Contour
7.7 Codefree

Make head or tail of that!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Happy good afternoon Peeps.
> Bgl last night before bed : 5.9
> 
> Woke up to:-
> 6.3 Contour
> 8.5 Codefree
> 20 minutes later:-
> 6.6 Contour
> 7.7 Codefree
> 
> Make head or tail of that!!!


That's odd, WL.  My Contour is always higher than my Codefree.


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> Well done thats perfect


Was 4.9 2 hours after brekky and back to 5.4 before lunch too haha x


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> Was 4.9 2 hours after brekky and back to 5.4 before lunch too haha x



What ever your doing keep it up oh and let me know loll


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> What ever your doing keep it up oh and let me know loll


I actually have no idea lol, if I go to bed on 6.something I've only been dropping .odd during the night, go to bed in the 7's I usually wake in the 5's somewhere, I'm clearly just odd haha, your doing a great job though  x


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> I actually have no idea lol, if I go to bed on 6.something I've only been dropping .odd during the night, go to bed in the 7's I usually wake in the 5's somewhere, I'm clearly just odd haha, your doing a great job though  x



Didnt want to call you odd loll must admit good job i got up at 9 best ever but shaking body i think just not used to it but if i carry on im having a black forest gateaux loll


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> Didnt want to call you odd loll must admit good job i got up at 9 best ever but shaking body i think just not used to it but if i carry on im having a black forest gateaux loll


Aww hun I wouldn't have minded I've been called much worse haha, how are your day time readings doing, as we said to you before you will stop having these feelings just takes a bit of time and oh gateau can I have some too  x


----------



## Ditto

5.2 @ 5.55 am yay got some strips off my sister.


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> Aww hun I wouldn't have minded I've been called much worse haha, how are your day time readings doing, as we said to you before you will stop having these feelings just takes a bit of time and oh gateau can I have some too  x



You carnt have any you must be a good girl with those figures im sure the shaking will go loll must admit im getting used to the injections a little never thought i would but look at the bright side i shot up in a pub on Saturday evening never done that before loll


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> You carnt have any you must be a good girl with those figures im sure the shaking will go loll must admit im getting used to the injections a little never thought i would but look at the bright side i shot up in a pub on Saturday evening never done that before loll


I had a peanut butter kit kat chunky and went from the 7's to 6's had a chocolate éclair Monday and 5 hours later was still 6.8 so I CAN have a bit stop being greedy lol, OMG that's what I'm nervous about having to jab in public as there are so many drug abusers in this town i'm worried people see me and think I've become the same haha x


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> I had a peanut butter kit kat chunky and went from the 7's to 6's had a chocolate éclair Monday and 5 hours later was still 6.8 so I CAN have a bit stop being greedy lol, OMG that's what I'm nervous about having to jab in public as there are so many drug abusers in this town i'm worried people see me and think I've become the same haha x



Oooo i love peanut butter kit kats especially now when i carnt ish, know what you mean was weird there was a bloke nex to me staring at me i said it was insulin he said yer right loll and i didnt want to cry, real man loll


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> Oooo i love peanut butter kit kats especially now when i carnt ish, know what you mean was weird there was a bloke nex to me staring at me i said it was insulin he said yer right loll and i didnt want to cry, real man loll


I'm sorry but from that comment I might have been slightly tempted to punch him haha, I take it you either use your tummy or your arms for injecting then, I generally use my thighs for brekky and lunch so not sure I'd get off with lunching out as I normally wear jeans people might object to me half stripping lol x


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> I'm sorry but from that comment I might have been slightly tempted to punch him haha, I take it you either use your tummy or your arms for injecting then, I generally use my thighs for brekky and lunch so not sure I'd get off with lunching out as I normally wear jeans people might object to me half stripping lol x



Loll thats what i though not done a thigh yet just didnt want to be pulling my trousers down especially in the mens toilet look what happened to George Michael loll puch him i i had the sharp object loll


----------



## Dollypolly

8.9 don't know what's up with that  
Been is the 6s the rest of the day though. So that's a bonus.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ughhhhhhhh...off to work this morning...the A1(M) again...a 6.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Ughhhhhhhh...off to work this morning...the A1(M) again...a 6.1 today.


Safe journey


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Safe journey


Thanks Alan


----------



## khskel

A close to the edge 6.9,for me. I blame that oatcake.


----------



## Wirrallass

sean penguin said:


> 8.5 today, and seem to have got myself a nice little stomach bug, hooray!


@sean penguin stomach bug ugh! Hope you're feeling a tad better today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone sun is out here  . 6.5 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 5.2 @ 5.55 am yay got some strips off my sister.


Doing good there Ditto with the 5's x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!

6.4 Contour
7.6 Codefree

This is crazy - which meter should I rely on?!

Hope you all have the number you want x


----------



## Hazel

morning all - 5.1 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, still no sign of the Dawn effect, ( until I'm actually awake, that is, then it starts climbing) obv still not fully adjusted to the clock change.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me, even though last night I had fish & chips followed by a cream filled choc brownie.


----------



## grovesy

8.7.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me, even though last night I had fish & chips followed by a cream filled choc brownie.


@Mark Parrott Funny you should say that Mark - I only said to my grandson on way home from hospital yesterday that I fancied fish and chips for my tea! Hasten to add....it was just a fancy...we didn't call in to the chippy!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.7 from me, even though last night I had fish & chips followed by a cream filled choc brownie.


@Mark Parrott There you go again Mark - putting temptation before me with cream filled choc brownie Mmmmm


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> 8.7.


Still up and down grovesy - don't fret


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps couldn't believe it when the alarm went off at 7 today and just wanted to stay in bed  anyway I was 6.7 today x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 5.3 for me today, a glucose molecule off an elusive House Special !


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Funny you should say that Mark - I only said to my grandson on way home from hospital yesterday that I fancied fish and chips for my tea! Hasten to add....it was just a fancy...we didn't call in to the chippy!


It was just oven cooked fish & chips for me.  The Youngs chip shop fish is only 16g carb which isn't too bad.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> There you go again Mark - putting temptation before me with cream filled choc brownie Mmmmm


They were reduced to clear.  It was Tescos fault.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 5.1 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.1 for me and that is after only one unit yesterday of rapid, what is going on! Time to reduce my lantus again.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.1 for me and that is after only one unit yesterday of rapid, what is going on! Time to reduce my lantus again.


Goodness! Must be the change of seasons!   How much lantus are you on now?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Some lovely figures this morning, peeps. And I go and spoil it with my 8.3...sorry.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ughhhhhhhh...off to work this morning...the A1(M) again...a 6.1 today.


@Bubbsie At the rate you drive up and down the motorway...I think the M1 should be renamed Bubbsie 1  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Some lovely figures this morning, peeps. And I go and spoil it with my 8.3...sorry.


Aw please don't apologise Bloden - blame it on the DF - she's being doing the rounds lately! Hope you can correct it during the day x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

A disappointing 5.9 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> It was just oven cooked fish & chips for me.  The Youngs chip shop fish is only 16g carb which isn't too bad.


Hey Mark that's got to be good - ashamed to say fish hasn't been on my menu lately but will soon change that! Youngs here I come!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> A disappointing 5.9 this morning


Ah never mind A, hopefully tomorrow's waking bgl might put you back in the 4's, good luck. 5.9 is still OK so worry not!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Goodness! Must be the change of seasons!   How much lantus are you on now?


16 units, will start on 14 tomorrow I guess.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I was 4.6 yesterday morning, and this morning I was 6.4. Other digit combinations are available, I believe.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie At the rate you drive up and down the motorway...I think the M1 should be renamed Bubbsie 1  xx


Set off at 07:00...home by 13:10...sun shining...roof down...foot down...fabulous drive today (for a change)...quick coffee...then out to walk Harry in that glorious weather..


----------



## Lindarose

It's a good afternoon from me  and 7.2. 
Did a long night shift but lovely to wake up to sunshine


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Set off at 07:00...home by 13:10...sun shining...roof down...foot down...fabulous drive today (for a change)...quick coffee...then out to walk Harry in that glorious weather..


It's piddling down here!  Just when I was about to hang out the washing! Typical English weather! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept badly (again)...awake at 3am...gave up at 4am...got up...hectic week...results...appointments...work...now confession time...a large oatmeal & white chocolate cookie consumed just before bedtime...am I a bad diabetic...no...I'm human...and may decide to throw caution to the wind again in three months time...after the next HbA1c test by eating another...before anyone asks...it was delicious.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning Bubbsie  - not another sleepless night  poor you  - meet your mate   - haven't had a wink yet myself  glad you enjoyed your cookie and why not  you need to treat yourself now & again  you're a hard worker  -  have another on me with a coffee!!! Going to test now  - my reading will be a bit high I reckon with eating 4 rich tea bickies last night!!! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!

Surprisingly a 6.1 for me today!

Wishing you all a pleasant weekend x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning Bubbsie  - not another sleepless night  poor you  - meet your mate   - haven't had a wink yet myself  glad you enjoyed your cookie and why not  you need to treat yourself now & again  you're a hard worker  -  have another on me with a coffee!!! Going to test now  - my reading will be a bit high I reckon with eating 4 rich tea bickies last night!!! x


Morning WL...you too (biscuits & insomnia)...I get those periods where sleep proves difficult...just have to wait it out...no more cookies for a while...good to 'break out' yesterday...back to the grindstone today...very best of luck next week...make sure you rest up properly...once that little 'squatter' is evicted.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps!
> 
> Surprisingly a 6.1 for me today!
> 
> Wishing you all a pleasant weekend x


So you got away with it too...good score on the door...now...step away from the biscuit tin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning WL...you too (biscuits & insomnia)...I get those periods where sleep proves difficult...just have to wait it out...no more cookies for a while...good to 'break out' yesterday...back to the grindstone today...very best of luck next week...make sure you rest up properly...once that little 'squatter' is evicted.


Thank you Bubbsie and will do  6 days to go not including today Take care x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today


Good number Northie


----------



## Hazel

snap Alan, 5.9 for me too


----------



## khskel

Another near the boundary 6.9 but I'm starting to get a better understanding of my evening patterns. Have a good day all.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. 5.3


So close!  Great number, nonetheless


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. 5.3


So close Ljc x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.4 for me and looks like (according to Mr Libre) I had a hypo at about 5:30am, which is born out by the headache I now have. 
Been lower than usual for me for the last few days so think I need to look at basal...


----------



## Flower

Good morning ,thank Friday for a 4.2  No hospital appointments for the first day this week whoop whoop, what can I get up to instead?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4, and from the shape of my Libre trace, ( think of a washing line) I think the Dawn phenomenon is firmly established again after the clock change.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.0 for me x


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all and much happier with a 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.7 today. Don't think I've seen that number in my meter before!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.7 today. Don't think I've seen that number in my meter before!


There's always a first - but let's hope it's a last!


----------



## Jennibambi

Forgot this morning to take my fasting BG so had a cup of coffee with semi skimmed milk and remembered half an hour later to test so it was 6.8 that's the highest for me (4 weeks newbie, supposedly pre-diabetic HBA1c 48 2 weeks later down to 43) could the coffee have affected it at all - anyone know?


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...slept badly (again)...awake at 3am...gave up at 4am...got up...hectic week...results...appointments...work...now confession time...a large oatmeal & white chocolate cookie consumed just before bedtime...am I a bad diabetic...no...I'm human...and may decide to throw caution to the wind again in three months time...after the next HbA1c test by eating another...before anyone asks...it was delicious.


Nothing bad about you, you have had a challenging week, sleepless nights and ate only one cookie! I hope you can relax this weekend.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 7.2 today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.8 from me.  There was a doctor on GMB this morning who said Type 2 Diabetes should be renamed Walking Deficiency Syndrome!  Someone emailed in & stated he had been active all his life  had Type 2.  The doc replied by saying he must have late onset Type 1.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.8 from me.  There was a doctor on GMB this morning who said Type 2 Diabetes should be renamed Walking Deficiency Syndrome!  Someone emailed in & stated he had been active all his life  had Type 2.  The doc replied by saying he must have late onset Type 1.


There was a thread posted about that yesterday, I saw the story online in the daily mail, I didn't click on it though as that kind of thing has always wound me up haha x


----------



## Northerner

Jennibambi said:


> Forgot this morning to take my fasting BG so had a cup of coffee with semi skimmed milk and remembered half an hour later to test so it was 6.8 that's the highest for me (4 weeks newbie, supposedly pre-diabetic HBA1c 48 2 weeks later down to 43) could the coffee have affected it at all - anyone know?


No, it's highly unlikely, only a tiny amount of sugar in the milk, in the form of lactose


----------



## Wirrallass

Jennibambi said:


> Forgot this morning to take my fasting BG so had a cup of coffee with semi skimmed milk and remembered half an hour later to test so it was 6.8 that's the highest for me (4 weeks newbie, supposedly pre-diabetic HBA1c 48 2 weeks later down to 43) could the coffee have affected it at all - anyone know?


Hi Jennibambi - you are doing so well with your HbA1c that's a big drop - well done

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Robin

Jennibambi said:


> Forgot this morning to take my fasting BG so had a cup of coffee with semi skimmed milk and remembered half an hour later to test so it was 6.8 that's the highest for me (4 weeks newbie, supposedly pre-diabetic HBA1c 48 2 weeks later down to 43) could the coffee have affected it at all - anyone know?





Northerner said:


> No, it's highly unlikely, only a tiny amount of sugar in the milk, in the form of lactose


Caffeine always makes my blood glucose rise, so could be that if you're as sensitive to it as I seem to be. But also, it may just be your liver pumping out a bit extra glucose as your feet hit the floor, to gear up for the day ahead.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to 4.6 today, had 1 metformin yesterday at breakfast


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a busy week but a nice HS of 5.2 today, after a few days of 5s and 6s 

It's a mad old business, this D, init?


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a busy week but a nice HS of 5.2 today, after a few days of 5s and 6s
> 
> It's a mad old business, this D, init?


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back to 4.6 today, had 1 metformin yesterday at breakfast


There you go Anthony - what did I say yesterday  - yes that's right! You're managing your D pretty well I'd say


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a busy week but a nice HS of 5.2 today, after a few days of 5s and 6s
> 
> It's a mad old business, this D, init?


Wow! Well done PM x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.8 from me.  There was a doctor on GMB this morning who said Type 2 Diabetes should be renamed Walking Deficiency Syndrome!  Someone emailed in & stated he had been active all his life  had Type 2.  The doc replied by saying he must have late onset Type 1.


Some doctor he was, should be shot for saying that!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning... wow...not up until 05:45...a lay in for me...5.8 today.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all happy April ... Its a 5.7 today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm happy with a 5.6 given what I ate last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me. Now to attend to some hungry cats.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! A 5.8 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone, feeling a little more normal after brekky and a coffee, I look like a zombie in the morning lol, anyhow it's a 6.7 for me x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Morning... wow...not up until 05:45...a lay in for me...5.8 today.


Hope you enjoyed your lie in , you deserve even longer than that x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

4.9 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  10.2 for me after I over treated a 2.0 last night, ho hum, I'll get the hang of this one day....


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.3 again


----------



## Hazel

6.3 pops


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  10.2 for me after I over treated a 2.0 last night, ho hum, I'll get the hang of this one day....


Hope you're not feeling too rough now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Hope you enjoyed your lie in , you deserve even longer than that x


A whole five and a half hours...a record for me lately...coffee...a little brekfast...an hour or so out in the garden...taking phat boy (Harry) for a walk shortly...good to get the stresses of the last week out of the way.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and I slept till 8 30, nine hours sleep, which is very unusual, 5.3 for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
Know it's 1st April but I really am a 7.8 today!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all
> Know it's 1st April but I really am a 7.8 today!



I won't tick 'like' Linda because I doubt you like the 7's any more than I do!


----------



## Lindarose

So true Amigo. I had a particularly 'good' day yesterday as well. Never mind just got to keep at it!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.5 for me today.


----------



## Ingressus

Woke at 6.9 this morning another world record


----------



## angela saunders

7.3 this morning.     What is the 'normal' range in the morning?


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> Woke at 6.9 this morning another world record


Wow, you really are getting there , so chuffed for you, well done  x


----------



## Kaylz

angela saunders said:


> 7.3 this morning.     What is the 'normal' range in the morning?


Hmm I'm not 100% sure so hopefully a Type 2 will be along to confirm or correct but I think as a Type 2 the target range is 4-7 x


----------



## Northerner

angela saunders said:


> 7.3 this morning.     What is the 'normal' range in the morning?


Ideally, between 4 and 7, so you're only slightly above and meters aren't 100% accurate so I wouldn't worry about the extra 0.3


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today - not helped by the flaming cat bouncing around at 5am, jumping on the bed, eating my hair and scraping endlessly at the wardrobe doors...


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today - not helped by the flaming cat bouncing around at 5am, jumping on the bed, eating my hair and scraping endlessly at the wardrobe doors...


Hope that, at least, it was your cat!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 3143


Ah! So sweet, bless


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps - April showers here today but warm!
A 7.3 for me today - only to be expected!  DF
Great to see you all have good numbers today


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning... wow...not up until 05:45...a lay in for me...5.8 today.


@Bubbsie - you earned that lie in today - was a busy week for you - good number too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> Morning all happy April ... Its a 5.7 today


Nice one Manda x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I'm happy with a 5.6 given what I ate last night


You're excused A x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all! A 5.8 today.


Hey Mark you'll soon be a light weight with the way you're losing those kg's


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone, feeling a little more normal after brekky and a coffee, I look like a zombie in the morning lol, anyhow it's a 6.7 for me x


And you're a happy bunny today Kaylz x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.2 for me. Now to attend to some hungry cats.


Good number there khskel x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 3143


Nice one Alan - I love the bunnies! Spring is here


----------



## Ditto

> a doctor on GMB this morning who said Type 2 Diabetes should be renamed Walking Deficiency Syndrome!Someone emailed in & stated he had been active all his life had Type 2. The doc replied by saying he must have late onset Type 1


. Ass. 

5.7 @ 5.38am, yesterday was 6.1 @ 6.52am, 6.2 @ 7.29am the day before. I have no consistency with rising times apparently. Also, I was in a bad mood all yesterday because the Surgery receptionist phoned me and the doc said re strips "She doesn't need them."  Good news is they gave my other sister lancets for the meter our other sister gave her, so that's good. She's on Metformin though, so maybe you have to be on meds to get strips and stuff.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> . Ass.
> 
> 5.7 @ 5.38am, yesterday was 6.1 @ 6.52am, 6.2 @ 7.29am the day before. I have no consistency with rising times apparently. Also, I was in a bad mood all yesterday because the Surgery receptionist phoned me and the doc said re strips "She doesn't need them."  Good news is they gave my other sister lancets for the meter our other sister gave her, so that's good. She's on Metformin though, so maybe you have to be on meds to get strips and stuff.


You're waking averages are good though Ditto - mean doctor of yours


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie - you earned that lie in today - was a busy week for you - good number too x


Thanks WL.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> . Ass.
> 
> 5.7 @ 5.38am, yesterday was 6.1 @ 6.52am, 6.2 @ 7.29am the day before. I have no consistency with rising times apparently. Also, I was in a bad mood all yesterday because the Surgery receptionist phoned me and the doc said re strips "She doesn't need them."  Good news is they gave my other sister lancets for the meter our other sister gave her, so that's good. She's on Metformin though, so maybe you have to be on meds to get strips and stuff.


Ditto even when you are on Metformin you don't get the strips ...or have a hard time getting them on prescription...only if you take medication that can cause a hypo...then they have to give them...just got my GP to prescribe them after nine months of funding my own...for someone who is managing their diabetes by diet &  exercise alone...your numbers are so good...I take Metformin...and I am only just getting to those levels consistently...don't be so hard on yourself...doing so well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  10.2 for me after I over treated a 2.0 last night, ho hum, I'll get the hang of this one day....


That DF needs a dam good pinch...and a powerful punch (or two) Flower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today - not helped by the flaming cat bouncing around at 5am, jumping on the bed, eating my hair and scraping endlessly at the wardrobe doors...


Good numbers despite the cat's  extreme efforts...I have one here that does exactly the same  PM...shall I send him over?.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps - April showers here today but warm!
> A 7.3 for me today - only to be expected!  DF
> Great to see you all have good numbers today


Not bad...but not your usual...stress WL...breathe...relax...after next week you'll be flying.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Not bad...but not your usual...stress WL...breathe...relax...after next week you'll be flying.


Thank you Bubbsie - you're thoughtful - you hit the nail on the head there and yes I look forward to gaining control again - it amazes me how undue stress and suchlike can affect the bgls. x


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto even when you are on Metformin you don't get the strips ...or have a hard time getting them on prescription...only if you take medication that can cause a hypo...then they have to give them...just got my GP to prescribe them after nine months of funding my own...for someone who is managing their diabetes by diet &  exercise alone...your numbers are so good...I take Metformin...and I am only just getting to those levels consistently...don't be so hard on yourself...doing so well.



There's no consistency Bubbsie. I get testing strips and lancets on diet alone but suspect it's down to the attitude of your GP. Mine certainly isn't a tow the line type!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto even when you are on Metformin you don't get the strips ...or have a hard time getting them on prescription...only if you take medication that can cause a hypo...then they have to give them...just got my GP to prescribe them after nine months of funding my own...for someone who is managing their diabetes by diet &  exercise alone...your numbers are so good...I take Metformin...and I am only just getting to those levels consistently...don't be so hard on yourself...doing so well.


Even when i was Gliclizide i only got 50 a month on script. Still get 50 a month but stopped the Gliclizide  9 months ago.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Hey Mark you'll soon be a light weight with the way you're losing those kg's


It's weird!  I've been around the 15 - 16 stone mark for over 20 years, found it very difficult to lose weight.  Then D came along & with dropping the carbs it's just falling off.  It's more uncomfortable sitting on hard seats now though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> It's weird!  I've been around the 15 - 16 stone mark for over 20 years, found it very difficult to lose weight.  Then D came along & with dropping the carbs it's just falling off.  It's more uncomfortable sitting on hard seats now though.


So - as much as you didnt want D, in a way it has done you a great favour really so far as your weight is concerned - do you find your Diabetes easier to control now or is it still a daily challenge for you? You appear to me to be ever enthusiastic with your varied diet  - or has it become second nature to you now? You obviously enjoy experimenting with food.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> It's weird!  I've been around the 15 - 16 stone mark for over 20 years, found it very difficult to lose weight.  Then D came along & with dropping the carbs it's just falling off.  It's more uncomfortable sitting on hard seats now though.


Especially when you shift yourself to try and get comfier and you roll over your bum bone haha, the struggles eh  x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Mark P
Boney bum  - No joke is it  Try a rolled up garden knee pad for instances like that - you could even shove it down the back of your trousers if you didn't or couldn't carry it!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> So - as much as you didnt want D, in a way it has done you a great favour really so far as your weight is concerned - do you find your Diabetes easier to control now or is it still a daily challenge for you? You appear to me to be ever enthusiastic with your varied diet  - or has it become second nature to you now? You obviously enjoy experimenting with food.


It really has become second nature.  I really experimented with food choices over the last 6 months & still ended up with a HbA1c of 35.  I was amazed, really.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's weird!  I've been around the 15 - 16 stone mark for over 20 years, found it very difficult to lose weight.  Then D came along & with dropping the carbs it's just falling off.  It's more uncomfortable sitting on hard seats now though.


Made me laugh Mark...I know that 'hard chair' feeling!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's a bit dull here atm.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> There's no consistency Bubbsie. I get testing strips and lancets on diet alone but suspect it's down to the attitude of your GP. Mine certainly isn't a tow the line type!


Amigo...we need to swop GP's...that's what so maddening...seems it's up to the CCG


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...worked last night...horrendous...home at midnight...feeling like ?...shows with a 6.9 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.2 for me, time for  basal testing.The sun rise was so beautiful here in Somerset and wishing everyone a sunny day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.0 for me today. 
First day of archery outdoor season today and the sun is shining thank goodness


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...worked last night...horrendous...home at midnight...feeling like ?...shows with a 6.9 this morning


(((((hugs)))))) hope you feel better and can rest today.


----------



## Ljc

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. It's a bit dull here atm.


oops silly me, I forgot to put 4.3 today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  5.3 for me down from 8.2 at bed last night due to having to reduce my tea time bolus, brightening up a bit now here so fingers crossed it stays like that x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. I'll have nothing said against the number 5.8, it's my favourite number at this moment. Looks like I've got my evening ratio cracked at 1:15. Just need to get the timing right now. Have a good day all.


----------



## Hazel

5.9 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> oops silly me, I forgot to put 4.3 today


Yes...I did wonder Ljc...good numbers...swop?.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> (((((hugs)))))) hope you feel better and can rest today.


Coffee...amazing how it calms the troubled sea etc...etc...who am I kidding...need an extra large... humungous... fresh cream double doughnut...but 'Betty' says 'NO'...can smell my second cup of fine Colombian blend brewing...sun is shining...Harry looks perky...tail wagging... Monty Don on the telly...at home...day is looking up...thanks JO.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the sunny 4,2 step please @New-journey 

I hope you all have a happy, level Sunday


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...we need to swop GP's...that's what so maddening...seems it's up to the CCG



It's taken me years to knock him into shape Bubbsie including some heavy duty arguments. We now understand each other well!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a not too shabby 6.3 here, considering I had to survive a traditional family buffet at the in-laws last night ( think pork pies and trifle) It's never bolusing for the actual event that's the problem, it's picking at the leftovers when you help clear up afterwards that does the damage.


----------



## Amigo

A rotund 7 for me after a wakeful night.
As I was lower before bed, the stress obviously affected me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.7 after a lay in.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Another 5.6 today, had a blow out night after working all day and took a metformin to counteract the evening munchies


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Not too bad 5.9 this morning. My breakfast porridge protein pots are now 20% bigger with 20% less sugar so never a bad thing. Just now gotta mess around with injecting for it and see what happens!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Not too bad 5.9 this morning. My breakfast porridge protein pots are now 20% bigger with 20% less sugar so never a bad thing. Just now gotta mess around with injecting for it and see what happens!


So lovely to see you reporting numbers like this Rosie


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!
A surprised 6.1 for me today at 9am.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.4.9 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me to start the week


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a 6 for me today...relieved after a stressful weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a 6 for me today...relieved after a stressful weekend.


Hope you have a calm and relaxing week ahead


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Budge over Northie, it's a 5.7 from me too.


----------



## khskel

A very surprising 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.9 here. Oh Lantus, Lantus, you're only making my change to Tresiba easier...adiós, adieu, aufwiedersehen...


----------



## Manda1

Morning all its a 5.1 for me today


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all and a 5.7 for me, seems a popular number today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.2 for me, hope you all have a lovely day  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning everyone  A nasty 10.9 for me after another 2.0 last night. Time to get over my basal testing inertia and do something......


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  A nasty 10.9 for me after another 2.0 last night. Time to get over my basal testing inertia and do something......


Grr!! Hope you can get it cracked @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it was a 7.4 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm back! Had a great holiday and now back to reality. A 12.3 for me today. Numbers on holiday were pretty much the same as what I get at home even though my diet was completely different! On a good note I've got my hospital referral through. Friday 5th May.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back! Had a great holiday and now back to reality. A 12.3 for me today. Numbers on holiday were pretty much the same as what I get at home even though my diet was completely different! On a good note I've got my hospital referral through. Friday 5th May.


Welcome back  glad you had a great time, also fab to hear you have your referral  x


----------



## Hazel

6.2


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back! Had a great holiday and now back to reality. A 12.3 for me today. Numbers on holiday were pretty much the same as what I get at home even though my diet was completely different! On a good note I've got my hospital referral through. Friday 5th May.


Glad you had a good holiday . Good luck for the appointment.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me today.

Welcome back Stitch and glad you had a great time!  That's got to be a promising appointment date for you seeing as it's my birthday!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me today.
> 
> Welcome back Stitch and glad you had a great time!  That's got to be a promising appointment date for you seeing as it's my birthday!


Hopefully you'll bring me luck Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hopefully you'll bring me luck Amigo.



I would in a heartbeat Stitch! I'm just looking forward to the day when you come on and say, 'oh I'm stuck on a boring 5.2 HS again today!'


----------



## Lindarose

Welcome back Stitch and hope you're feeling refreshed after your hols!
Great your appt has been made xx


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back! Had a great holiday and now back to reality. A 12.3 for me today. Numbers on holiday were pretty much the same as what I get at home even though my diet was completely different! On a good note I've got my hospital referral through. Friday 5th May.


Welcome back Stitch  Glad to hear you had a good time  Only a month to go, let's hope that appointment can finally give you some progress!


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.8 for me which as above my normal of around 10, but I do have some sort of throat/chest infection and I did succumb to a hot cross bun yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.8 for me which as above my normal of around 10, but I do have some sort of throat/chest infection and I did succumb to a hot cross bun yesterday.


Oh no, hope you feel better soon, and we all have to give in at somepoint otherwise we don't enjoy ourselves just let loose every once in a while lol, oh hope you enjoyed it too  x


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.8 for me which as above my normal of around 10, but I do have some sort of throat/chest infection and I did succumb to a hot cross bun yesterday.


Hope you are feeling better soon Lorraine


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon, dead on 8 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!
I was wake til early hours so didn't stir til after 1pm so 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Welcome back, Stitch.  You haven't missed much.


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Welcome back, Stitch.  You haven't missed much.


So..... What have I missed then?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Stitch147 said:


> So..... What have I missed then?


Oh just the usual tittle tattle


----------



## Ditto

Stitch147 said:


> So..... What have I missed then?


 Welcome back. 

I've been on a terrible bender. I'm really struggling with my food addiction at the minute. This morning I was expecting to be in double figures but woke to 6.2 @ 5.03am which I thought was okay considering huge Chinese last night. 

Continued pigging for breakfast (pineapple fritters) went to 6.3 @ 8.02am. 

Before my piggy lunch I was 4.8 @ 1.12pm. 

Later I was then 4.1 @ 5.19pm. I dropped the meter once today and once the other day. I'm wondering if it's broke!  I'm expecting double figures and I'm in the 4s! I'm very confused.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning everyone  A nasty 10.9 for me after another 2.0 last night. Time to get over my basal testing inertia and do something......


Me too! I'm another lazy-basaler...not eating is the worst thing ever for me. Hope you can muster the enthusiasm, Flower.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I've been on a terrible bender. I'm really struggling with my food addiction at the minute. This morning I was expecting to be in double figures but woke to 6.2 @ 5.03am which I thought was okay considering huge Chinese last night.
> 
> Continued pigging for breakfast (pineapple fritters) went to 6.3 @ 8.02am.
> 
> Before my piggy lunch I was 4.8 @ 1.12pm.
> 
> Later I was then 4.1 @ 5.19pm. I dropped the meter once today and once the other day. I'm wondering if it's broke!  I'm expecting double figures and I'm in the 4s! I'm very confused.



I'll have to drop my meter and rustle up some pineapple fritters if you can get 4's and 5's Ditto! 

You're just having a bit of a meltdown but will get back on it soon I'm sure. You're only human!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...Clot Clinic today...hoping for a magic No:3...a 5.8 this fine day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back! Had a great holiday and now back to reality. A 12.3 for me today. Numbers on holiday were pretty much the same as what I get at home even though my diet was completely different! On a good note I've got my hospital referral through. Friday 5th May.


Stitch...what can I say about those numbers...how frustrating for you...hoping  your referral appointment goes well on Friday...and you get satisfactory answers to all those questions you have...good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...Clot Clinic today...hoping for a magic No:3...a 5.8 this fine day.


Fingers crossed for Clot Clinic, @Bubbsie!  What do we want to see? A three! A three!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today


Snap


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Fingers crossed for Clot Clinic, @Bubbsie!  What do we want to see? A three! A three!


Thanks Alan...not far off...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I'll have to drop my meter and rustle up some pineapple fritters if you can get 4's and 5's Ditto!
> 
> You're just having a bit of a meltdown but will get back on it soon I'm sure. You're only human!


Just what I was thinking Amigo...about to let mine hit the floor!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.8 for me which as above my normal of around 10, but I do have some sort of throat/chest infection and I did succumb to a hot cross bun yesterday.


Hope you feel better soon Lorriane...and that Hot Cross Bun was clearly emergency treatment...absolutely necessary IMHO.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I've been on a terrible bender. I'm really struggling with my food addiction at the minute. This morning I was expecting to be in double figures but woke to 6.2 @ 5.03am which I thought was okay considering huge Chinese last night.
> 
> Continued pigging for breakfast (pineapple fritters) went to 6.3 @ 8.02am.
> 
> Before my piggy lunch I was 4.8 @ 1.12pm.
> 
> Later I was then 4.1 @ 5.19pm. I dropped the meter once today and once the other day. I'm wondering if it's broke!  I'm expecting double figures and I'm in the 4s! I'm very confused.


Ditto...you do so well with your numbers.. but so difficult to convince yourself to stick to a routine/diet if your head is not co-operating (it is my biggest challenge)...give yourself some time...refocus...sure its just a temporary blip.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> So..... What have I missed then?


The rain...the wind...and...you came back at exactly the right time...summer seems to be arriving!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a dodgy 7.7 for me. Looks like I didn't need those oatcakes. Have a good day all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 5.7 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  A horrible,  unaccountable 8.7 today , with a very irregular upward line from around 1am that's shows I've been up in the mid  9s three times .


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...Clot Clinic today...hoping for a magic No:3...a 5.8 this fine day.


Hoping you get a nice round 3 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys , good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie I hope you get the results you want , 5.9 for me today x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today and its back to work.  The only good thing is I'm on a training course for 3 days, so not fully back in the office until Friday. 
Good luck today Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Hoping you get a nice round 3 today.





Kaylz said:


> Morning guys , good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie I hope you get the results you want , 5.9 for me today x


Thank you ladies...feels like I'm off for a quick game of Bingo (although never played it)...unpredictable...but might get lucky


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  A horrible,  unaccountable 8.7 today , with a very irregular upward line from around 1am that's shows I've been up in the mid  9s three times .


B****r Ljc...agree...horrible...and so frustrating...lets hope that little 'madam' Betty settlesASAP...my old mum would have said 'she needs her eye wiped...that one'...suns shining...must be a good omen.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...Clot Clinic today...hoping for a magic No:3...a 5.8 this fine day.


Good luck for the clinic.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  A 3.4 for me today. Roll up, roll up, all aboard the Big D Dipper ride.....


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a horrid 8.4 here. DF has definitely been meddling. I was 5.1 at 2am. Of course, I've had a nice straight line for the last two weeks, and this is the day my Libre sensor runs out. ( I use them 2 weeks on,2 weeks off)


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  A horrible,  unaccountable 8.7 today , with a very irregular upward line from around 1am that's shows I've been up in the mid  9s three times .


 Sounds like it might be an infection brewing, your levels have been really good recently - hope you manage to fight it off and get back to good levels very soon


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Good luck for the clinic.


Thanks grovesy...hoping for a good result...bit like blowing in the wind.


----------



## Barbara W

Disappointing 9.0 for me today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7. 

Good luck with your appt. @Bubbsie


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.4 today. 
Hope you can get up from that 3.4 soon Flower. 
And good luck at clinic Bubbsie. 
Back in the 6's Amigo. Good to see


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.8 for me this morning so down from yesterday, but still high.  Hoping I get rid of this infection soon.

Good luck with your appointment Bubbsie.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Sounds like it might be an infection brewing, your levels have been really good recently - hope you manage to fight it off and get back to good levels very soon


@Northerner Thanks, I sincerely hope I'm not going down with something.


----------



## Hazel

A 5.9 for me

@Bubbsie - good luck for the clinic


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  A 3.4 for me today. Roll up, roll up, all aboard the Big D Dipper ride.....


@Flower , I Hope you're ok now.


----------



## Ljc

Just remembered, I'm off to the hospital this afternoon, for the first fitting/adaptation  of my new shoes.


----------



## Dollypolly

8.5 for me "sigh" I shall get this number down one day 
On a better note all my other numbers are in the 6s and 7s which I'm pleased with


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck with the shoe fitting @Ljc . Are these the lovely red ones you chose?


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Just remembered, I'm off to the hospital this afternoon, for the first fitting/adaptation  of my new shoes.


Hope the shoes fit!


----------



## Ljc

Dollypolly said:


> 8.5 for me "sigh" I shall get this number down one day
> On a better note all my other numbers are in the 6s and 7s which I'm pleased with


Hi @Dollypolly. You are doing well !  The fasting one is usually the last one to start coming down, it will happen just hang on in there


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Good luck with the shoe fitting @Ljc . Are these the lovely red ones you chose?


Yup,  Nice red ones


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!
Another fabulous & gloriously sunny day here - hope its the same for you all too
Greyhound gal, It was a 5.7 for me too today - Didn't drag meself out of bed til 11.10am!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.7.
> 
> Good luck with your appt. @Bubbsie


Didn't quite make it...down slightly...back next week...going to take Harry out for walkies...walk off my frustration...honestly can't get those numbers right...my INR...and the fudging Lottery.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> A 5.9 for me
> 
> @Bubbsie - good luck for the clinic


Back in the fives Hazel...good for you...didn't quite get the 'magic' number this time...back next week...nearly there...frustrating...but...could be a lot worse.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Didn't quite make it...down slightly...back next week...going to take Harry out for walkies...walk off my frustration...honestly can't get those numbers right...my INR...and the fudging Lottery.


You can only do your best.


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh Bubbsie  - I'm so sorry to hear your number was slightly down  - how disappointing for you  - after all your efforts too  - can't wait for the day you return from clinic shouting hurray yippee & other plethora's describing your elation for achieving the elusive number! In the meantime enjoy walkies with your four legged faithful friend  - oh...and good number today Bubbs x


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> You can only do your best.


Yes grovesy absolutely...trying to balance my INR levels is so much trickier than managing my diabetes...nothing I can do about it...except be patient...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oh Bubbsie  - I'm so sorry to hear your number was slightly down  - how disappointing for you  - after all your efforts too  - can't wait for the day you return from clinic shouting hurray yippee & other plethora's describing your elation for achieving the elusive number! In the meantime enjoy walkies with your four legged faithful friend  - oh...and good number today Bubbs x


Thanks WL...I'm not too surprised...not sweating on it either...nothing I can do...it seems to have  mind of its own...just got to wait.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks WL...I'm not too surprised...not sweating on it either...nothing I can do...it seems to have  mind of its own...just got to wait.


Be patient Bubbs  - if you can  - like the DF it will surprise you one day but with the number you're itching to achieve, take care x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear of your frustration @Bubsie, fingers crossed for numbers next time.

A 5.1 for me today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.5 this morning but I haven't had a metformin for a week


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sorry to hear of your frustration @Bubsie, fingers crossed for numbers next time.
> 
> A 5.1 for me today


Just outside the HS  Lucy - shame


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

wirralass said:


> Just outside the HS  Lucy - shame



I know


----------



## Ditto

6.3 this morning, quite high for me but not surprised seeing as last meal was half a box of Black Magic and a glass of cold milk at midnight. 

Note to newbies: Do not do this! 

Because I asked doc for strips I'm not allowed to have I've now got to go and have all my bloods done tomorrow morning, agh, it'll show up that I've just been on a bender.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> 5.5 this morning but I haven't had a metformin for a week


That's still a good number A


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.3 this morning, quite high for me but not surprised seeing as last meal was half a box of Black Magic and a glass of cold milk at midnight.
> 
> Note to newbies: Do not do this!
> 
> Because I asked doc for strips I'm not allowed to have I've now got to go and have all my bloods done tomorrow morning, agh, it'll show up that I've just been on a bender.


Aw Ditto!!! Blood test tomorrow  but what I'd like to know is " Who bought the Black Magic chocs?" They are/were my favourite chocs particularly the orange, coffee & cherry ones tho I _heard _the cherry has been replaced with another type . I think you are an upright person to openly confess 'your sins'!!! Take care x 
WL


----------



## Ljc

Anthony Stirrat said:


> 5.5 this morning but I haven't had a metformin for a week


@Anthony Stirrat , No metfartin for a whole week  Wow that is a good number. I hope that the dietary etc regime you are following is sustainable long term. 
Well done !!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Clickety-click 6.6 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. It wasn't shoe fitting/adapting day as I thought yesterday but luckily for me a podiatry appointment.

Woke up at 2.2 on Libre, that was a bit of a shock, however my meter said 4.2 Phew. The graph shows a slow but sure drop since about 2am and still on the downward slope. Early breakfast for me. Toast and peanut butter today, yummy.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning early risers, yaa-aawn. 6.1 here.

Off to see ol' Dr Booty this morning - not holding out much hope of an improvement in my A1c. I need to sit down and work out exactly what I'm doing right / not doing right and take it from there...

Sorry your INR won't behave, Bubbsie.

Great to have you back, Stitch. 

Happy Wednesday, ev1.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning early risers, yaa-aawn. 6.1 here.
> 
> Off to see ol' Dr Booty this morning - not holding out much hope of an improvement in my A1c. I need to sit down and work out exactly what I'm doing right / not doing right and take it from there...
> 
> Sorry your INR won't behave, Bubbsie.
> 
> Great to have you back, Stitch.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, ev1.


Bloden...6.1 not bad...good luck with the A1c...likely not as bad as you think...fingers crossed...my INR never behaves...like an errant 10yr old...gives me something to do on a Tuesday!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Clickety-click 6.6 for me today


Was tempted to say 'Bingo' Alan...but...I won't.


----------



## khskel

A 5.7 for me despite falling off the waggon big time with a large portion of treacle tart. Have a good day all if you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A 6.1 this morning after oven cooked fish & chips with mushy peas last night.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.4 for me today.
Similar story to @Ljc in that Libre showed 2.9  - can you tell it's only got a day left!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5 for me.


----------



## Barbara W

Better than yesterday it's an 8.4 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, chilly day here had rain during the night , and it's a 5.2 for me today  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good HS there @Kaylz


----------



## Manda1

It is a 5.7 for me this morning x


----------



## Robin

Snap, Manda, 5.7 for me too.
Good luck with Dr. Boots today, Bloden.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Greyhound Gal I think it may actually be my first HS haha x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.6 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a marvelous 11.3 for me today!!! Really hope my appointment goes well on the 5th May.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning early risers, yaa-aawn. 6.1 here.
> 
> Off to see ol' Dr Booty this morning - not holding out much hope of an improvement in my A1c. I need to sit down and work out exactly what I'm doing right / not doing right and take it from there...
> Happy Wednesday, ev1.


Hope you are pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys, chilly day here had rain during the night , and it's a 5.2 for me today  x


Congrats on the House Special @Kaylz!


----------



## Flower

Good morning   2.9 for me - own fault I was sensor- less last night due to needing a replacement pump which is coming today. Oh well live and learn - I'm sure I'll do the later at some point in this process  

I hope you have a useful appointment Bloden and get somewhere with your long acting insulin saga - I still think of Kookycats 'Lantus - the musical' to the tune of 'Grandma (Lantus) we love you'  the one that got away! 

Glad you had a good holiday Stitch and have an appointment, have a happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning   2.9 for me - own fault I was sensor- less last night due to needing a replacement pump which is coming today. Oh well live and learn - I'm sure I'll do the later at some point in this process
> 
> I hope you have a useful appointment Bloden and get somewhere with your long acting insulin saga - I still think of Kookycats 'Lantus - the musical' to the tune of 'Grandma (Lantus) we love you'  the one that got away!
> 
> Glad you had a good holiday Stitch and have an appointment, have a happy Wednesday everyone


Hope you are feeling OK, sorry to hear you were left sensor-less!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.1 for me today, lovely and sunny here but on the chilly side.


----------



## Grannylorraine

13 for me today, still have this chest infection.  Have to say was a little disappointed as it was 9.4 when I went to bed last night, so was hopeful it would be down a bit this morning.  That rise is more than if I eat a small amount of paste ironically.  Anyway will see how it is when I take my post breakfast reading.


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling OK, sorry to hear you were left sensor-less!



Thanks Alan  the only 'plus' point of not having hypo awareness is that I don't feel any different before, during or after low blood sugar. I'd happily swap and feel really awful and have some hypo awareness back any day


----------



## Kaylz

Oh no @Grannylorraine hope you manage to get that awful chest infection shifted soon x


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.9


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 today which I'll settle for!


----------



## Dollypolly

Woohoo I got a 7.8 really pleased with that as it's been high or highish for me of late.


----------



## Kaylz

Dollypolly said:


> Woohoo I got a 7.8 really pleased with that as it's been high or highish for me of late.


Nice one, well done  x


----------



## Ditto

5.8 at 6ish this morning...been for bloods early so pigged out in hospital canteen afterwards because I was 'good' last night. I don't know how my mind works, I really don't. Must get into the D mentality of being sensible _all the damned time! 
_


> " Who bought the Black Magic chocs?


Me! I bought them for Mum on her birthday. She's always sensible and has the odd one occasionally so I finished them off. Agh.


----------



## Lindarose

I must say Ditto you get really good BG levels considering the naughties you indulge in. It will be interesting to hear your blood results. Are you pre diabetic? Keep on trying


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope you are pleasantly surprised!


Aw, thanks, Northie. My A1c is still super-glued at 8 % (it has been for a couple of years now), so it's back to the drawing board for me. I'll start Tresiba some time next week, in the Easter school break...let's hope that with a bit of Degludec and determination I can sort myself out.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It's a 4.9 for me this morning


Back in the 4's I see  - good going A


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys, chilly day here had rain during the night , and it's a 5.2 for me today  x


Huge congrats on your 1st HS Kaylz  - looks like your controlling your D very well  - good for you lass x


----------



## Wirrallass

A late good afternoon Peeps!
6.5 for me on this dry but not so  sunny day!
At 10.45pm last night my bgl dipped to 4.1.
Had a bit of a naughty snack and by the time i retired to my cosy bed my bgl had risen to 5.5.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> I must say Ditto you get really good BG levels considering the naughties you indulge in. It will be interesting to hear your blood results. Are you pre diabetic? Keep on trying


Exactly what I was thinking Linda.


----------



## Bubbsie

Is it really morning already...a whole six hours sleep...luxury...a 6.1 today.


----------



## James 048

Morning gang . 5.2 for me . Been extremely low last week as I have been worried about family members 
Got a boost yesterday regarding a1c results + cholesterol level also down til 3.8 .
Hope you all have a pleasant stress free day .


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back up to 5.9, must drink more water during the day.  Still off the metformin


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.4 here.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a slight improvement for me today 8.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me on this foggy morning. Think I need to look at my basal again as I was 5.1 at bed time and the Libre graph shows a steady gradual rise over night. On the plus side evening bolus 1:16 with no hypo or spikes. Have a good day all of you.


----------



## Bubbsie

James 048 said:


> Morning gang . 5.2 for me . Been extremely low last week as I have been worried about family members
> Got a boost yesterday regarding a1c results + cholesterol level also down til 3.8 .
> Hope you all have a pleasant stress free day .


Good job James...need some tips on that Cholesterol 'thing'...amazing results.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 5.5 from me, which is exactly what it was when I went to bed.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and a 5.7 for me, wishing everyone a good day,


----------



## Wirrallass

James 048 said:


> Morning gang . 5.2 for me . Been extremely low last week as I have been worried about family members
> Got a boost yesterday regarding a1c results + cholesterol level also down til 3.8 .
> Hope you all have a pleasant stress free day .


A massive well done for your HS James, good for you


----------



## Wirrallass

M


Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back up to 5.9, must drink more water during the day.  Still off the metformin


Mantra: I must drink more water: I must drink more water: I must drink more water!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  It's a 5.5 from me, which is exactly what it was when I went to bed.


It was the same for me on Monday - I  went to bed on a 5.8 and woke up to a 5.8!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!
Move over NJ it was a 5.7 for me too!
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 5.8 at 6ish this morning...been for bloods early so pigged out in hospital canteen afterwards because I was 'good' last night. I don't know how my mind works, I really don't. Must get into the D mentality of being sensible _all the damned time!
> _
> Me! I bought them for Mum on her birthday. She's always sensible and has the odd one occasionally so I finished them off. Agh.


Methinks you need to take stock Ditto for your own sake - as from today start as you mean to go on good luck! No offence hun x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  6.2 here x


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Snap, Mark, 5.5 here too.


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone 5.6 this morning


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps!
> Move over NJ it was a 5.7 for me too!
> Enjoy your day everyone.



Best wishes today wirralass!

I haven't tested yet but I can smell toast and have this massive desire for lots of hot buttered toast!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps!
> Move over NJ it was a 5.7 for me too!
> Enjoy your day everyone.


Moving over now, you seem very bright and cheery this morning! I hope today goes really well, thinking of you.


----------



## Ljc

Good morninnng folks, I had a sleep in 
It's 4.6 today


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.8 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll squash on the 5.5 step please Mark and Robin


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning, 12.6 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 is ok for me!

And I resisted the buttered toast!


----------



## Ditto

6.2 @ 8.29 not bad after particularly piggy day yesterday. Getting on the SlimFast today. Probably raise my BG but I'm thinking over 8 isn't bad 3 times a day rather than possible double figures constantly. 



> Are you pre diabetic?


LindaRose I'm Type 2.


----------



## Lindarose

That's interesting Ditto. Your levels always sound so low. But you've mentioned double figures now so maybe it's just fasting that are low? Only asking cos mine are so much higher and although I eat things I shouldn't sometimes I'm not getting away with it at all  We are all different.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

3.2 for me today


----------



## Dollypolly

8.8 bugger but not double digits like in the beginning of Feb now that is a bonus.


----------



## Ditto

Lindarose said:


> That's interesting Ditto. Your levels always sound so low. But you've mentioned double figures now so maybe it's just fasting that are low? Only asking cos mine are so much higher and although I eat things I shouldn't sometimes I'm not getting away with it at all  We are all different.


I'm exaggerating with the double figures, I think the highest I've been is 9 something after a pig-out. My figures don't look too bad because I'm too scared to measure when I've been on a bender! Or I leave it a good few hours before measuring so I don't know how high I go...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.8 today.


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. 5.2 today


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> I'm exaggerating with the double figures, I think the highest I've been is 9 something after a pig-out. My figures don't look too bad because I'm too scared to measure when I've been on a bender! Or I leave it a good few hours before measuring so I don't know how high I go...


Sorry to stick my nose in, Ditto, but a book that helped me enormously when I had binge eating disorder (for 10 long years!) was "Overcoming Overeating" - can't remember authors, sorry. I'm not trying to tell you what to do, but I was miserable (for 10 long years!) and hate to think anyone else might be going thru the same thing. Just trying to help...

Morning folks. 4.3 here...here we go with the Lantus shenanigans! Hopefully I can get my Tresiba today (problem with prescription - tiny piece of info missing, so it has to be 'processed' at my health centre) and slam the door in pesky ol' Lantus's face, ha!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A nice flat line and 5.1 for me. Have a good level day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone it's an 8.9 for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning lovely people. It's a 5.8 from me.


----------



## James 048

Snap @Ljc . 5.2 this side also Lin .
Hope all members and visitors to the forum have a pleasant stress free weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 for me. 
Getting hba1c done today and not feeling great about it. 
Good luck with Tresiba Bloden. Hope it solves some problems for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good work Lin and James. Great to see the HS's!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to 4.8 this morning, let's try and keep it similar for the next couple of days


----------



## James 048

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.5 for me.
> Getting hba1c done today and not feeling great about it.
> Good luck with Tresiba Bloden. Hope it solves some problems for you.


@Lindarose . Will keep fingers crossed that your a1c today  goes better than you expect.


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.5 for me.
> Getting hba1c done today and not feeling great about it.
> Good luck with Tresiba Bloden. Hope it solves some problems for you.


I too hope it's better than you expect


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning folks. 5.2 today





James 048 said:


> Snap @Ljc . 5.2 this side also Lin .
> Hope all members and visitors to the forum have a pleasant stress free weekend.


Congratulations on the House Specials! 



Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.5 for me.
> Getting hba1c done today and not feeling great about it.
> Good luck with Tresiba Bloden. Hope it solves some problems for you.


Hope you are pleasantly surprised


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck with your bloods @Lindarose, and I hope the switch goes well @Bloden .


----------



## Kaylz

@Ljc and @James 048 budge up please I need on the HS bench too, rather fed up of the number 8 though, 3 nights in a row haha x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me today and its the first day back in the office for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Lindarose, 7.5 for me too. Good luck with your HbA1c today.
Went to bed on exactly the same figure as the day before, when I woke to a 5.5. I sense the DF meddling.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 6.2 step please Northerner. I'll bring my velvet cushion and some sun screen


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.5 for me.
> Getting hba1c done today and not feeling great about it.
> Good luck with Tresiba Bloden. Hope it solves some problems for you.



I know you're not happy with your levels at the moment Linda so thinking about you and hoping the result is better than you're anticipating x


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.5, so very slightly down on yesterday,  hopefully heading back to my normal.


----------



## James 048

Grannylorraine said:


> 12.5, so very slightly down on yesterday,  hopefully heading back to my normal.


@Grannylorraine . Tomorrow's another day Lorraine ,  let's hope it's more number friendly for you . Hope you and yours have pleasant weekend.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning. Have a decent weekend everyone. I've heard a rumour the sun will be strong in some areas  (not mine obviously!).


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me this morning. Have a decent weekend everyone. I've heard a rumour the sun will be strong in some areas  (not mine obviously!).


Great result Amigo. You seem to be getting back down nicely again. Good to see


----------



## Hazel

Thought I had alteady posted this.

5.6


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Thought I had alteady posted this.
> 
> 5.6



You seem to be getting slimmer each photo I see!


----------



## Hazel

Amigo said:


> You seem to be getting slimmer each photo I see!



Thank you - maybe it is the new, posh, glasses


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.2 today  with a fairly even graph all night .


----------



## James 048

Morning ladies +gents . 5.3 this morning .


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.3 today


----------



## Ljc

James 048 said:


> Morning ladies +gents . 5.3 this morning .


So close to a HS


----------



## AJLang

11.5 this morning and 3.1 yesterday morning. However overall my levels have been improving as I've been using meditation and relaxation exercises to reduce my stress levels.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.8 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a 5.4 for me, it's been over a week off metformin


----------



## James 048

Good going Anthony , have a good weekend.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.6 from me today. Have fun everyone going to Southampton - we expect piccies


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.6 here, and that after chomping a couple of fruit pastilles at 2am ( when I was 4.1 but woke up feeling like I was dropping) Must have been a garage-door-painting hypo. Or I could just blame the DF, I'll be seeing her later....


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  budge over please @Bubbsie I'll be joining you with a 6.3 x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.9 for me today. Evening ratios in a state of flux. Up to 10 before bed after 1:16 fir my tea.  A top up to make it 1:12 and all good in the end. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> 11.5 this morning and 3.1 yesterday morning. However overall my levels have been improving as I've been using meditation and relaxation exercises to reduce my stress levels.


Might just take a leaf out of your book, AJ - my best friend's been hinting for years how useful meditation can be. Good for you.

Morning all. A pesky 12.5 here, grrr. 

Have a good weekend, ev1.  I'm off to the reno house for some P n D (painting and decorating) - hopefully there'll be some R n R too! Ciao ciao...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden  The  meditation has made a world of difference to me. I feel so much better than I had done.


----------



## Flower

Good morning and what a lovely sunny one it is here  It's a 4.0 to kick off the weekend.


----------



## Amigo

A silly, irksome 7.6 for me this morning. A reminder, in case I'd forgotten, that I'm diabetic and the excess carbs yesterday need to be punished!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A silly, irksome 7.6 for me this morning. A reminder, in case I'd forgotten, that I'm diabetic and the excess carbs yesterday need to be punished!


Oh dear I'm must have talked that up commenting on your great numbers lately!  Hope you're soon back down again Amigo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Forgot to post yesterday, that was 6.3.  Today is 5.6 after accidentally eating 2 eclairs last night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A silly, irksome 7.6 for me this morning. A reminder, in case I'd forgotten, that I'm diabetic and the excess carbs yesterday need to be punished!


Not massively high Amigo...and at least you know why...shot up to 10.1 the other day...peed off with that...until I had to accept I had eaten an apple tart (small)...a brownie...and a clementine cake... I had made to take into the office on one of my rare visits...purely in the interests of research.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Oh dear I'm must have talked that up commenting on your great numbers lately!  Hope you're soon back down again Amigo.



I'm to blame Linda and I can usually guarantee bad pain in my joints will push it up anyway. We keep ploughing on and like @Bubbsie says, it only takes an indulgence or two and the diabetes reality bites hard! 

I've got a wedding reception tonight and hoping it's not a carb fest!


----------



## Lindarose

Have a lovely time Amigo. Hopefully the food will not be too tempting!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I'm to blame Linda and I can usually guarantee bad pain in my joints will push it up anyway. We keep ploughing on and like @Bubbsie says, it only takes an indulgence or two and the diabetes reality bites hard!
> 
> I've got a wedding reception tonight and hoping it's not a carb fest!


Been getting bad joint aches/pains...still doing the walking...numbers been  little bit higher than usual...never occurred to me could be the joint pain...what a plonker I can be sometimes!


----------



## Barbara W

7.8 for me today .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, its a 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit late posting this as been out all day, but 12.2 for me, but chest infection is almost gone, so hoping to see them come back  down now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 5.7 from me after a naughty slice of cheesecake last night.


----------



## James 048

Good morning all 5.3 for me this morning .
Hope you all have a nice Sunday .


----------



## Barbara W

Another beautiful day enjoy !!!   It was a 9 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.8 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, it's a nice bright one here.  4.1 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, promising to be the hottest day of the year so far. Horses will be rapidly shedding their winter coats, I expect to come back from riding covered in horsehair, like an old upholstered sofa.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Beautiful day again. Hope everyone had a good time yesterday. I present you with a 5.6 this morning.


----------



## James 048

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, promising to be the hottest day of the year so far. Horses will be rapidly shedding their winter coats, I expect to come back from riding covered in horsehair, like an old upholstered sofa.


@Robin  morning Robin , raining and overcast in N.ireland . Hope you have an enjoyable safe ride today .


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4,9 for me, wishing all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A post meal hypo treatment induced 7.4 for me. Have a good day and don't get sunburnt.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  its a 6 for me, uncorrected 9.5 last night, off shopping to Asda tonight  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

See @Kaylz , that's great - not correcting a 9.5 before bed and you woke to a perfectly good reading. Now to tackle the dreaded treat....


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and woke to 7.3 today.
Expecting 22 degrees later. Lovely


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.5 for me, might be caused by lack of sleep last night due to granddaughters in the bed.


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone 5.4 today


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and woke to 7.3 today.
> Expecting 22 degrees later. Lovely



Joining you with a not unexpected 7.3 Linda. I'm afraid the reception buffet was very carb heavy indeed and served late plus I've had a bad night (not alcohol related I stress!). 

All will be well once I get this out of my system!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  11.0 today  after a scary hypo last night. It's the sheer variety that keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  11.0 today  after a scary hypo last night. It's the sheer variety that keeps me on my toes!


Oh heck , I hope you're not feeling too rough now.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.5 this morning after an evening out with wine and food


----------



## AJLang

13.7 at 4am. Stupid gastroparesis. Fortunately the correction worked and I was 7.2 when I got up at 8am


----------



## Dollypolly

7.6 for me yesterday and a 8.2 this morning. Think that was caused by the late dinner at 10pm the joys of being on a dog committee. 
Yesterday numbers were in the 5s and 6s the rest of the day so that was a bonus and it looks the same again today woohoo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...and a very relieved 6.3 today...had a day off diabetes yesterday...so...Pizza...Beer...Chocolate Muffin...oops...so enjoyed it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 4.6 for me after a lovely flatline overnight although the libre suggests I was in hypo territory all night. Have a good short week everyone, if you are a regular 9-5er that is.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 11.3 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Budge up, Bubbsie.  It's a 6.3 from me too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Budge up, Bubbsie.  It's a 6.3 from me too.


Marky...you been on the Pizza too?


----------



## Hazel

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Another  4.1 today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Marky...you been on the Pizza too?


No such luck.  I really behaved myself yesterday.  I get better waking figures when I'm naughty.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> No such luck.  I really behaved myself yesterday.  I get better waking figures when I'm naughty.


Must have been all that sunshine...full of carbs.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone,  8.7 from me this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 5.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 4.9 here, the couple of glasses of red wine yesterday evening did the trick again.


----------



## James 048

Good mornig all .
It's a 5.6 for me this fine morning .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  a slightly higher 7.0 for me today  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.9 so budge up @Robin I am with you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.3 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

4.6 today and its still sunny


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I charged my meter up yesterday and it came up with the goods today, a lovely 5.2 House special, always makes me smile!


----------



## Lindarose

Good work Flower


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whopping 15.3 for me to day.  Self inflicted after eating an ice cream and Burger King yesterday, coupled with forgetting to take my metformin.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I charged my meter up yesterday and it came up with the goods today, a lovely 5.2 House special, always makes me smile!


Congratulations @Flower!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A whopping 15.3 for me to day.  Self inflicted after eating an ice cream and Burger King yesterday, coupled with forgetting to take my metformin.


Oh dear!  At least you are aware of why it happened!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me after another bad night!


----------



## James 048

@Amigo . Sorry to hear this ,Hope tonight is kinder to you Amigo .


----------



## Amigo

James 048 said:


> @Amigo . Sorry to hear this ,Hope tonight is kinder to you Amigo .



Thanks James, that's kind of you


----------



## Ingressus

Woke at 8 this morning not bad after barbecue weekend


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Oh dear!  At least you are aware of why it happened!



Yes, I have no-one else to blame for this.  I expected to be high, but it is higher than I expected to be honest.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me after another bad night!


Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well again Amigo. Is it your shoulder or general joint pain? So frustrating. Hope tonight's a better one.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well again Amigo. Is it your shoulder or general joint pain? So frustrating. Hope tonight's a better one.



Bit of everything I'm afraid Linda 

Hope you have a better week numbers wise.


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Bit of everything I'm afraid Linda
> 
> Hope you have a better week numbers wise.


Thankyou. Awaiting my hba1c result online later today.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Thankyou. Awaiting my hba1c result online later today.



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dollypolly

Didn't take mine this morning as I was angry as it shoots through the roof if I am. Have calmed down now thankfully. 

Moods and stress and anger all play a part in this sadly for bg levels.


----------



## Ingressus

Dollypolly said:


> Didn't take mine this morning as I was angry as it shoots through the roof if I am. Have calmed down now thankfully.
> 
> Moods and stress and anger all play a part in this sadly for bg levels.



I dont want to be rude but why so angry this morning dont have to answer


----------



## Dollypolly

It's to do with dog showing and it was done at 5.30am and I knew then it would go through the roof.


----------



## Ditto

5.8 for me this morning due to getting back on the Atkins. Pleased with that reading and relieved. 

It wasn't Alan Carr that got you all riled up was it Dolly?  Hope you feel better now.

Edit! Wishful thinking, still suffering for four day binge and it was 6.6 @ 7.50am. The 5.8 was later at 1.39pm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 7.0 today , all my own fault too


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.0 today , all my own fault too


It's not so bad Lin  You wouldn't even get diagnosed with a fasting of 7.0


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.1 today...rolling that dice at the clot clinic this morning...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.0 today , all my own fault too


Nothing wrong with that Lin...just one of those mornings!


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> Didn't take mine this morning as I was angry as it shoots through the roof if I am. Have calmed down now thankfully.
> 
> Moods and stress and anger all play a part in this sadly for bg levels.


Absolutely Dolly...my bete noir is a frustrating drive down the A1(M)...never bother to take it until way after I'm home.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's an 8.3 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Morning already, Tuesday arrived rather too soon for my liking. 5.8 for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. May be my lowest ever today with a 4.7, and a flat line all night as usual.


----------



## Manda1

Its a 5.4 for me this bright morning x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...rolling that dice at the clot clinic this morning...fingers crossed.


Good luck @Bubbsie may the dice roll a perfect three today!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5 for me.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...rolling that dice at the clot clinic this morning...fingers crossed.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## James 048

Its a 5.6 this morning , 
Have a nice day everyone .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.9 for me today. I need to start getting creative (something that I'm not) as I need to get decorating my bra ready for doing the moonwalk in just over 4 weeks time!!!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...rolling that dice at the clot clinic this morning...fingers crossed.


Come on 3 you know you can do it.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.5 today. 
Good luck at clinic Bubbsie. Today may be your lucky day!


----------



## James 048

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.1 today...rolling that dice at the clot clinic this morning...fingers crossed.


All the best for today Bubbsie.  Fingers crossed this side also .


----------



## James 048

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.5 today.
> Good luck at clinic Bubbsie. Today may be your lucky day!


Hope A1c score is kind for you today Linda .


----------



## Grannylorraine

Whooping 17.3 for me today, but I was not well yesterday evening.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Whooping 17.3 for me today, but I was not well yesterday evening.


Aw, I sorry to hear this Lorraine  I hope you are feeling much better very soon. Keep well-hydrated and get some rest {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning  8.2 today which I'm pleased with after I did my best to put myself in DKA yesterday  

I bought a silicone skin for my pump to protect it and had to disconnect the tubing from the cannula to get the pump into the skin. Idiot here forgot to reconnect the pump and carried on for hours correcting higher and higher blood sugar with the insulin dribbling down my skin. Thank goodness insulin has a disgusting smell and alerted me because by the time I realised I was at 27.2. It is very alarming how quickly bg rises when you don't have any insulin in the system. My dreams that I may be cured were dealt a blow yesterday. Everything connected today and I'll endeavour not to be such a chump


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hello! 5.5 for me today.  Good luck at the clot clinic @Bubbsie.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a better night. Sorry to hear you're still struggling @Grannylorraine and hope you reach the magic figure today @Bubbsie


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

3.6 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Flower  Thank goodness you realised eventually. Did you feel ill with such high levels? Glad you've got it all together today!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  8.2 today which I'm pleased with after I did my best to put myself in DKA yesterday
> 
> I bought a silicone skin for my pump to protect it and had to disconnect the tubing from the cannula to get the pump into the skin. Idiot here forgot to reconnect the pump and carried on for hours correcting higher and higher blood sugar with the insulin dribbling down my skin. Thank goodness insulin has a disgusting smell and alerted me because by the time I realised I was at 27.2. It is very alarming how quickly bg rises when you don't have any insulin in the system. My dreams that I may be cured were dealt a blow yesterday. Everything connected today and I'll endeavour not to be such a chump



Oh hell Flower, I've just seen this! Hope you're ok now...a nasty experience for you


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Whooping 17.3 for me today, but I was not well yesterday evening.


I hope you're feeling much better today.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  8.2 today which I'm pleased with after I did my best to put myself in DKA yesterday
> 
> I bought a silicone skin for my pump to protect it and had to disconnect the tubing from the cannula to get the pump into the skin. Idiot here forgot to reconnect the pump and carried on for hours correcting higher and higher blood sugar with the insulin dribbling down my skin. Thank goodness insulin has a disgusting smell and alerted me because by the time I realised I was at 27.2. It is very alarming how quickly bg rises when you don't have any insulin in the system. My dreams that I may be cured were dealt a blow yesterday. Everything connected today and I'll endeavour not to be such a chump


OMG hope you're feeling ok now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me after a better night. Sorry to hear you're still struggling @Grannylorraine and hope you reach the magic figure today @Bubbsie


.


Mark Parrott said:


> Hello! 5.5 for me today.  Good luck at the clot clinic @Bubbsie.



Got a better number today...not quite the one I wanted...but...enough to get me a two week break from testing...feels like a holiday...thanks


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> .
> 
> 
> Got a better number today...not quite the one I wanted...but...enough to get me a two week break from testing...feels like a holiday...thanks


Well two weeks is a break.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Well two weeks is a break.


Absolutely grovesy...happy with that.


----------



## grovesy

Glad to hear that.


----------



## Ditto

5.4 @ 7.40am thank you Atkins. Never fails for me.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad you slept better Amigo. Makes such a difference to how you feel the next day. 
Well done Bubbsie on earning a mini break!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  8.2 today which I'm pleased with after I did my best to put myself in DKA yesterday
> 
> I bought a silicone skin for my pump to protect it and had to disconnect the tubing from the cannula to get the pump into the skin. Idiot here forgot to reconnect the pump and carried on for hours correcting higher and higher blood sugar with the insulin dribbling down my skin. Thank goodness insulin has a disgusting smell and alerted me because by the time I realised I was at 27.2. It is very alarming how quickly bg rises when you don't have any insulin in the system. My dreams that I may be cured were dealt a blow yesterday. Everything connected today and I'll endeavour not to be such a chump


Oh my goodness @Flower!  So sorry to hear this  I'm told by the DF that she was intimately involved in formulating the smell of insulin (she didn't want me to tell you that it smells of her farts, though   )

Hope that's it now - smooth running for at least the remainder of the year!  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Dollypolly

Hope your ok now @Flower that must of a scary time for you.

7.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys, I treated myself to a lie in until 8am haha, had an appointment in another town today so didn't see the point in switching the laptop on this morning for a short time, 6.9 for me, @Bubbsie sorry you didn't get that magic number this time although glad to hear you have a 2 week break this time , and oh my god @Flower I hope your feeling ok now must have been awful xx


----------



## Flower

I'm fine thanks after my journey into the blood sugar stratosphere yesterday. I just felt exceedingly tired with my bg that high. I won't do that again, lesson learnt. 



Northerner said:


> I'm told by the DF that she was intimately involved in formulating the smell of insulin (she didn't want me to tell you that it smells of her farts, though



Eek! now that's an image I really don't need in my head


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
> Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.


Hope you get some answers Lin  

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's a round 10 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a round 10 for me.


A bit of a jump Lucy, do you know why?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi, yes my basal is changing today. Last night I had no basal insulin as today I'm starting on split doses of Levermir, I'm hoping it will sort out the early am hypos. I did wonder if I'd go higher than this.


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi, yes my basal is changing today. Last night I had no basal insulin as today I'm starting on split doses of Levermir, I'm hoping it will sort out the early am hypos. I did wonder if I'd go higher than this.


Yes, I have just read your other thread  Hope things settle down to good and manageable levels


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi, yes my basal is changing today. Last night I had no basal insulin as today I'm starting on split doses of Levermir, I'm hoping it will sort out the early am hypos. I did wonder if I'd go higher than this.


I hope the change works well for you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks, fingers crossed


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
> Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.


Good luck Lin.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
> Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.




Good luck, hope you get to the bottom of it xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Quite a nice flat line again over night once I'd got that pesky bedtime hypo sorted. Happy with a 6.7. Good luck with the vampires @Ljc and a good day to one and all.


----------



## James 048

@Ljc  .  fingers crossed for later Lin..
5.8 for e this morning for me . Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Shirley Cooper3791

Checked my b.s. this morning for the first time as I 've just recently been diagnosed and bought my own monitor.
It was 11.3.
I'm on metformin 500 mg X 2.
But will be eventually on 4 a day.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, same as yesterday for me 8.3.  The only difference this morning is the sun isn't out as yet


----------



## Ljc

Shirley Cooper3791 said:


> Checked my b.s. this morning for the first time as I 've just recently been diagnosed and bought my own monitor.
> It was 11.3.
> I'm on metformin 500 mg X 2.
> But will be eventually on 4 a day.


Hi @Shirley Cooper3791. I'm glad you are testing, it will really help you discover how the  various carbs  affect you. 
The fasting BG (blood glucose) level is often the last one to start coming down.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.
Good luck with the vampire, Lin, and I hope it leads to some answers.


----------



## RobK

After 12 days in Southern Germany and not really sticking to the diet like I should I'm an 8.2 this morning but amazed I managed to lose another 1.5kg whilst away!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
> Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.


I hope the vampire transforms into helpful person and Lin you get answers and the help you need to feel better.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.8 for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning people. Went to bed on 5.9, woke to a 5.8. How's thAt for a straight line!
Good luck with the bloods (iPad wanted to put Lloyds ) today @Ljc


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.8 this morning. 
Hope the blood tests help find the cause of your tiredness Lin.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  , move over and make way for a little one please @Northerner 6.5 here too, good luck with the vampy @Ljc hope they can get to the bottom of it for you xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a bit gloomy in London today. Anyways, its a 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

5.4 this morning


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was 4.6 yesterday and 5.8 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

14 for me this morning, so although high, it is coming down.  Was 13 when I went to bed last night.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 14 for me this morning, so although high, it is coming down.  Was 13 when I went to bed last night.


Good to see that it is so stable overnight as well Lorraine


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me on hubby's birthday. No cake but the meal out tonight might not be totally virtuous!


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.9 today .
> Got to see the vampire later this morning, hopefully it'll shed some light on why I'm feeling exhausted lately.



Hoping you find the answers Lin, fatigue is dreadful


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me on hubby's birthday. No cake but the meal out tonight might not be totally virtuous!


Happy birthday to hubby!  Hope you enjoy the meal


----------



## Dollypolly

8.3 for me this am


----------



## Poppy460

I seem to be stuck between 8.0 and 8.5, I would like to get this down, before I start the day. I don't snack / eat after my evening meal and walk the dog for about 30 mins after tea. A little surprised / concerned BG levels still that high. (Type 2 diagnosed last June, brought levels down from 93 to 55 in 9 months, have done well but finding it hard to go lower) Any suggestions?


----------



## Ljc

Poppy460 said:


> I seem to be stuck between 8.0 and 8.5, I would like to get this down, before I start the day. I don't snack / eat after my evening meal and walk the dog for about 30 mins after tea. A little surprised / concerned BG levels still that high. (Type 2 diagnosed last June, brought levels down from 93 to 55 in 9 months, have done well but finding it hard to go lower) Any suggestions?


Hi @Poppy460 . That's a good drop in you Hb1ac level, Well done.  it shows you are trying really hard
How are your BG  levels Before bed ? 
Your waking level isn't too bad really, not ideal I know but it's often the last one to start coming down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start...6.1 today.


----------



## James 048

5.6 this morning . Hope you all have a nice day .
Your early on the go Bubbsie this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

James 048 said:


> 5.6 this morning . Hope you all have a nice day .
> Your early on the go Bubbsie this morning.


Morning James...not by choice...just woke up before 5am...sure I can make good use of the time though.


----------



## James 048

No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


----------



## Northerner

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


I'm very sorry to hear this James  I hope things improve for your family member, keeping my fingers crossed for you all {{{HUGS}}}

A tardy 6.9 for me today, not so bad - I was 6.7 before bed after succumbing to an unscheduled Lindt egg...


----------



## Barbara W

Sorry to hear about your family member James hope things improve.


----------



## Bubbsie

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


Of course I will James...so sorry to hear your news...I have been in that position myself...not a great deal you can do...but...so important to be there & support your family...it does make a real difference...important to look after yourself too...best of luck...I have my fingers firmly crossed for you & your family.


----------



## Amigo

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .



Best wishes to you and your family member James.


----------



## Barbara W

It's a 9.4 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.4 for me, did do a seven mile walk yesterday without a low so that's a improvement, went to bed on 7. Must do that basal testing.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 4.0 today. Libre showed a nice even line all night .
Had fun at the vampires yesterday. Went in, took my jacket off, before I could sit down, she said hold on you've got somethings stuck on your dress, it looks like that thing on your arm (I'd wondered where it had got to  when I knocked it off earlier, now I knew, it was on my bum. )  Thinking it would come off easy she *tried* to remove it . It did come off eventually .
Then my vein did its usual and misbehaved itself.


----------



## New-journey

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


Thinking of you and your family member, sending hugs and hope you have good news soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. 4.0 today. Libre showed a nice even line all night .
> Had fun at the vampires yesterday. Went in, took my jacket off, before I could sit down, she said hold on you've got somethings stuck on your dress, it looks like that thing on your arm (I'd wondered where it had got to  when I knocked it off earlier, now I knew, it was on my bum. )  Thinking it would come off easy she *tried* to remove it . It did come off eventually .
> Then my vein did its usual and misbehaved itself.


Blimey what a palaver Lin...ashamed to admit the thought of 'that thing' travelling to your bum made me laugh...until I got to the vein misbehaving itself...ouch...have the same issue...mine just head for the hills as soon as they 'smell' those needles...hopefully they got what was needed.


----------



## Ljc

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


I am so sorry to hear this James .  Thinking of you and your family member. I too hope you have some good news soon


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. 4.0 today. Libre showed a nice even line all night .
> Had fun at the vampires yesterday. Went in, took my jacket off, before I could sit down, she said hold on you've got somethings stuck on your dress, it looks like that thing on your arm (I'd wondered where it had got to  when I knocked it off earlier, now I knew, it was on my bum. )  Thinking it would come off easy she *tried* to remove it . It did come off eventually .
> Then my vein did its usual and misbehaved itself.


Oh no that's too funny, but not so good with your vein, hope enough blood was taken and you get good results.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It was all going very well last night until about 21:30, then wooooosh BG rose by 10 in as many minutes. Pleased to be on 7.2 this morning after a conservative correction. Have a good day everyone and fingers crossed for you @James 048


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.5 from me.  Got to nip to Aldi for a leg if lamb.  Cheaper than Tesco.  Hope they have some left.


----------



## Lindarose

James 048 said:


> No choice my side either Bubbsie , spent the night in intensive care unit with family member, just home to get wash ,  shave and change of clothes and heading back up very shortly .
> Plz keep fingers crossed for me .


Very sorry to hear about your relative James. Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery. Look after yourself too.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. 4.6 for me this morning.
Hope everything is OK @James 048


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning , given how much I can drop I wasn't so sure about going to bed on the 6 my bedtime test presented me, I had a lotus biscuit and woke to a 5.4 so not too bad, sorry to hear about your family member James hope all goes well xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11.7 for me today, the 5th May cant come quick enough.
Thinking of you and your family member James.
That did make me chuckle Lin.


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 8 this morning also sober, the suns out


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 here today. 

I hope things improve for your family member James. 

Having a sensor stuck to your behind did make me laugh Lin  pesky diabetes paraphanelia getting where it shouldn't !


----------



## RobK

8.1 this morning, A day of walking over the South Downs for me today and maybe a crafty pint in a village pub, Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

14.1 for me today, no idea why it is not going down now.


----------



## Hazel

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

10.2. I'm really struggling again with my overnight levels.


----------



## Robin

8.3 for me this morning, forgot to take my meter upstairs, so this was a typical reading for once I've been up and about for half an hour.
Blimey, Lin, why won't the pesky sensors just stick where they're supposed to and nowhere else!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> 8.3 for me this morning, forgot to take my meter upstairs, so this was a typical reading for once I've been up and about for half an hour.
> Blimey, Lin, why won't the pesky sensors just stick where they're supposed to and nowhere else!


Its that old hard sideswipe on the door jam trick again lol. I still can't work out how it managed to get there though


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. Not bad after a celebratory meal out last night. I was good though and didn't have a sweet


----------



## Dollypolly

@Grannylorraine I'd be inclined to go to the doc and see what they say as that's been a fair few days of highs. Are you feeling sleepy I know I do when high like that and itchy to boot. 

7.9 for me I was 7.4 at 10.30 test last night so a straight line really.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I am feeling more tired, the last couple of mornings I have had trouble getting out of bed to come to work, but once I am up I am ok.  I have made an appointment to see the doc, but earliest they can see me is 24th April.  But I will keep a diary of my waking readings to show her.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> I am feeling more tired, the last couple of mornings I have had trouble getting out of bed to come to work, but once I am up I am ok.  I have made an appointment to see the doc, but earliest they can see me is 24th April.  But I will keep a diary of my waking readings to show her.



Thinking of you, you've had a rough spell lately and I think you're right in seeing your GP but it's an awful long wait for an appointment!


----------



## Dollypolly

Grannylorraine said:


> I am feeling more tired, the last couple of mornings I have had trouble getting out of bed to come to work, but once I am up I am ok.  I have made an appointment to see the doc, but earliest they can see me is 24th April.  But I will keep a diary of my waking readings to show her.



Your surgery sounds like mine and good call on keeping a diary to show GP.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's coming down @Lucy Honeychurch . We're you OK overnight?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Greyhound Gal said:


> It's coming down @Lucy Honeychurch . We're you OK overnight?



Hi, I had a hypo at about 1 and another at 3 but OK since then so hopefully the storm has passed. I feel a lot better today, just tired, but my body feels better if that makes sense.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Thinking of you, you've had a rough spell lately and I think you're right in seeing your GP but it's an awful long wait for an appointment!


Thank you.  At the moment the only thing that does not spike my bg is eating chicken with either salad or green veg.  Only other thing I can think of, is that cutting down my antidepressant's (with docs consent), is causing me to be subconsciously more anxious, but I don't outwardly feel anxious.  I understood why they were up at the beginning of the week due to what I had eaten and not feeling too good.  Went up to 18 after my breakfast and cappuccino, down to 13 after chicken salad and a walk.  But was around about 10 on waking before, then 8 during the rest of the day, and sometimes I even got mid range 7s by bedtime.


----------



## Wirrallass

I echo all of the  above James  - my fingers are crossed too for your family members quick recovery, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> It's a 9.4 for me this morning.


Ooops!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.5 from me.  Got to nip to Aldi for a leg if lamb.  Cheaper than Tesco.  Hope they have some left.


Roast Lamb & mint sauce  - Mmmm!


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 10.2. I'm really struggling again with my overnight levels.


Hi AJ  - maybe you're anxious or worrying about someone/something that's on your mind  - this can affect your bgls, take care hun xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.1 for me today, no idea why it is not going down now.


Are you anxious or worrying about anything Lorraine? x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Ooops!


Deffo oops not quite the figure I want to see first thing in the morning


----------



## Poppy460

Ljc said:


> Hi @Poppy460 . That's a good drop in you Hb1ac level, Well done.  it shows you are trying really hard
> How are your BG  levels Before bed ?
> Your waking level isn't too bad really, not ideal I know but it's often the last one to start coming down.


Hi thanks for your comments, I didn't know that the morning level is one of the last ones to drop. I will be more patient in future.


----------



## Ljc

Poppy460 said:


> Hi thanks for your comments, I didn't know that the morning level is one of the last ones to drop. I will be more patient in future.


@Poppy460 ,I hope in the next few weeks you start see your waking level come down.
Another thing it could be, do you test on waking or a while being up for a while.
Sometimes being up for even just a few minutes can rais your BGs


----------



## Bubbsie

Yuk...wide awake at 03:30...couldn't sleep...could be guilt...four large squares of Duet Toffee & Popcorn chocolate before bed...(don't even have a sweet tooth)...consider myself fortunate to have a 6.3 this morning..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Barbara W

A much improved number today, better than yesterday's it's a 7.9 from me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> A much improved number today, better than yesterday's it's a 7.9 from me.


Barbara...it's going down nice & steadily...I believe that's the best way (certainly has been for me)...it's a comfort when you realise all the effort you've made is showing results...bloody hard work sometimes...but...so worthwhile.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 4.8 from me on this grey day.


----------



## Barbara W

T


Bubbsie said:


> Barbara...it's going down nice & steadily...I believe that's the best way (certainly has been for me)...it's a comfort when you realise all the effort you've made is showing results...bloody hard work sometimes...but...so worthwhile.




Thanks Bubbsie I've only been monitoring myself for the past month, so im still learning about what is spiking me. Your right its hard work always thinking about what to eat and what not to. I'll get there I'm learning so much from this forum, so much information and advice. Have a happy Easter.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.3 for me. I wish everyone a wonderful long weekend, happy Easter to all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Hope you all have a great easter weekend. X


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.1 for after another silly bedtime spike. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bubbsie I've only been monitoring myself for the past month, so im still learning about what is spiking me. Your right its hard work always thinking about what to eat and what not to. I'll get there I'm learning so much from this forum, so much information and advice. Have a happy Easter.


You too Barbara (sounds odd saying that...since I'm a Barbara too)...it does seem like such hard work initially...what to eat...when...where...however...once you start to see the benefits...those numbers coming down...it is so encouraging...after a while much of what we need to do becomes like second nature...I get so irritated when we are advised not to test...it's too emotional...you'll become obsessive...the HbA1c test is sufficient...nothing like the anxiety of that quarterly HbA1c test to get your BG raised is there?...you're working hard...starting to feel the benefit...the pressure will ease off once you start to feel more confident...no need to rush it...taken me nine months to get to this stage...take your time...do things at your own pace...it's all good!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Hope you all have a great easter weekend. X


Hope you're working on that Bra Stitch (don't forget photos)...good luck on your Moon Walking...or have I got the wrong weekend (wouldn't be surprised).


----------



## Greyhound Gal

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 5.3 for me. I wish everyone a wonderful long weekend, happy Easter to all.



Looks like it's settling down nicely @New-journey. Hopefully no more night time hypos.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Hope you're working on that Bra Stitch (don't forget photos)...good luck on your Moon Walking...or have I got the wrong weekend (wouldn't be surprised).


The moonwalk is in 4 weeks time on the 13th May. Its bra decorating this weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.6 today.

Wishing very everyone a very happy Easter 

God bless xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Good Friday, everyone.  It's another 5.5 today.  Think my meter is stuck.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> You too Barbara (sounds odd saying that...since I'm a Barbara too)...it does seem like such hard work initially...what to eat...when...where...however...once you start to see the benefits...those numbers coming down...it is so encouraging...after a while much of what we need to do becomes like second nature...I get so irritated when we are advised not to test...it's too emotional...you'll become obsessive...the HbA1c test is sufficient...nothing like the anxiety of that quarterly HbA1c test to get your BG raised is there?...you're working hard...starting to feel the benefit...the pressure will ease off once you start to feel more confident...no need to rush it...taken me nine months to get to this stage...take your time...do things at your own pace...it's all good!




Hi Barbara/Bubbsie lol.  Next HbA1c in two weeks I'm so happy I got a meter although I must admit getting to 14.4 on some occasions stressed me a little but I know from reading on the forum there are a lot of people getting higher results !!! Have made many adjustments and I'm kind of getting it now but feel I still have a long way to go , I'm still learning and I know I will continue learning on this forum which has been a great help. Thank you for your kind words sometimes we all need encouragement, this is early days and a learning kerb for me. Like you say confidence is key


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 4.6 today


----------



## Ljc

Hi Barbara W. Having a meter sure helps doesn't it. At first it is a steep learning curve but it does get easier , honest !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies , 6.2 for me x


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> Hi Barbara W. Having a meter sure helps doesn't it. At first it is a steep learning curve but it does get easier , honest !




Yes your right Ljc I would never of thought to get a meter if I hadn't of visited this site. It can only be beneficial to me although the doctor didn't seem to think so. But I'm taking all the advice on this site aboard from the people who know what their talking about. 

Have a great Easter


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Hi Barbara/Bubbsie lol.  Next HbA1c in two weeks I'm so happy I got a meter although I must admit getting to 14.4 on some occasions stressed me a little but I know from reading on the forum there are a lot of people getting higher results !!! Have made many adjustments and I'm kind of getting it now but feel I still have a long way to go , I'm still learning and I know I will continue learning on this forum which has been a great help. Thank you for your kind words sometimes we all need encouragement, this is early days and a learning kerb for me. Like you say confidence is key


It does take time, Barbara, but you will get there  None of us like getting the higher numbers, but at least through testing you have the opportunity to think about why they might be happening and take some positive action  I imagine it must be so much more dispiriting to get a 6 monthly test only to be told that you need to improve things, but don't have a clue where you were going wrong! How can that be helpful? 

Stick with it, and ask any questions you may have - we're all behind you!


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> It does take time, Barbara, but you will get there  None of us like getting the higher numbers, but at least through testing you have the opportunity to think about why they might be happening and take some positive action  I imagine it must be so much more dispiriting to get a 6 monthly test only to be told that you need to improve things, but don't have a clue where you were going wrong! How can that be helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with it, and ask any questions you may have - we're all behind you!



Thanks Northerner, I've picked up a wealth of information already on the forum it can only get better,  it's not been a good week with numbers so will have to revaluate what I'm doing wrong I'm learning every day. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dollypolly

A 7 for me this morning which was a surprise as last reading of the night was 8.1. 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Dollypolly

@Barbara W in the beginning I was the same freaking at them high numbers not knowing why and no help from the ones that where meant to be looking after me other than don't test it'll worry you. 
For a month I had really sore fingertips with all the testing but got there in the end and I roughly know what spikes me. 
If a new food is presented I test before and after. If early enough and I've spiked I go for a walk only 15-20 minutes mind. If late I sip water not guzzle it. 
My only thing is the eating out as they don't cater for me so still not doing so the now but one day I will.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me and I suspect having a house full of chocolate for Easter isn't helping! (Son and husband's not mine!). 

Willpower from now to my hols!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Good Friday afternoon Peeps!
Well, after a 13hour sleep I awoke at 12.15pm  to a nice 5.9
Oh this is the life of Riley...........!!!
Happy Easter weekend to one and all ... one piece of choccy at a time folks! Take care xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Yuk...wide awake at 03:30...couldn't sleep...could be guilt...four large squares of Duet Toffee & Popcorn chocolate before bed...(don't even have a sweet tooth)...consider myself fortunate to have a 6.3 this morning..


Nice new Avatar Bubbsie x


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whooping 15 for me this morning,  11 when I went to bed.  waiting to test post brunch.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon all  and a 7.0 after a long overnight. Still in bed chilling. Well it is good Friday! Wishing you all a lovely Easter.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Nice new Avatar Bubbsie x


Cut quite a lot of my hair WL...decided I needed a change...thank you!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Cut quite a lot of my hair WL...decided I needed a change...thank you!


You're welcome Bubbs - I like to give credit when due! Suits you  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> A whooping 15 for me this morning,  11 when I went to bed.  waiting to test post brunch.


I have a spare meter that gives good readings if you'd like to have it - hope your post brunch gives a lower number Lorraine, take care x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> You're welcome Bubbs - I like to give credit when due! Suits you  x


Trouble is the Warfarin takes its toll on my hair WL...got lazy...couldn't be bothered...always tied up...needed to make more effort...so...off it went!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Trouble is the Warfarin takes its toll on my hair WL...got lazy...couldn't be bothered...always tied up...needed to make more effort...so...off it went!


I know the feeling well  - thinking of doing the same meself  - too long & easy to just put it in a pony tail (at my age  ) Received a salon gift voucher for £50 at Christmas to have hair restyled but haven't used it yet  - will do after Easter  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bubbsie said:


> Cut quite a lot of my hair WL...decided I needed a change...thank you!




It looks fantastic and I love the colour


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie - and I love the colour too  and your fringe x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm late today, been busy with the dreaded domestics! 8.1 for me today, reckon I over corrected 1 am hypo


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm late today, been busy with the dreaded domestics! 8.1 for me today, reckon I over corrected 1 am hypo


Its still a reasonable number Lucy, don't despair! x


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> Cut quite a lot of my hair WL...decided I needed a change...thank you![/QUOTE
> Love your hair Bubbsie. Looks great


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks Linda


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It looks fantastic and I love the colour


Thanks Lucy...big change from tying it back all the time!...have to make  little bit of effort now


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I know the feeling well  - thinking of doing the same meself  - too long & easy to just put it in a pony tail (at my age  ) Received a salon gift voucher for £50 at Christmas to have hair restyled but haven't used it yet  - will do after Easter  x


Do WL...makes a huge difference...I was sick of just tying it back...get that voucher out...treat yourself...cut mine myself.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I was a 5.9 this morning, still no metformin


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Do WL...makes a huge difference...I was sick of just tying it back...get that voucher out...treat yourself...cut mine myself.


Good for you Bubbs - I've always cut & styled my hair myself but occasionly LET my stylist get her hands on it  - hair very unmanageable  - wavy & curly for years  - not so much these days  - lost all my auburn curls when I was dx with hypothyroidism - such is life!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I was a 5.9 this morning, still no metformin


Snap! And I'm not on Metformin either x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early wake up...thankfully not the first here today...a 6.1 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today. 
Too early for me but work calls!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi everyone!  It's a bang on 6.0 today.  No lasting effect from my burger I had yesterday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 12.7 for me today. Counting down to the 5th May now.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday it was 12.6 at 3am and had gone down to 6.5 by 7am (no correction and the last time I had eaten was 9pm). 
Today it was 9.0 at 3am and 12.7 at 7am). (The last time I had eaten was 9pm - seafood and four small blini).


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.5 for me. I am  looking out at such a incredible view, sea, rolling waves, islands, stunning, but think I may get hungry this weekend or stop being low carb! Thank goodness for the chocolate, nuts and seeds I brought.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  yet again room for a little one @Northerner 5.7 here too  x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning after 13.3 last night after a curry as away for Easter with family so a treat for me its a 7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. Cats fed and kettle on. Have a good day all.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
4.2 today (iPad put toady


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. It's a 5.1 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Dollypolly said:


> @Barbara W in the beginning I was the same freaking at them high numbers not knowing why and no help from the ones that where meant to be looking after me other than don't test it'll worry you.
> For a month I had really sore fingertips with all the testing but got there in the end and I roughly know what spikes me.
> If a new food is presented I test before and after. If early enough and I've spiked I go for a walk only 15-20 minutes mind. If late I sip water not guzzle it.
> My only thing is the eating out as they don't cater for me so still not doing so the now but one day I will.




Hi Dollypolly when I first started to test I must admit I was a little alarmed as some readings were high but I am getting the hang of it slowly but surely. I do try to walk for at least 30-45 minutes after eating and I drink at least 2 litres of water a day.  Had a take away last night as away with family will be extra good today lol that was my treat for the week.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   3.5 for me today. Tempted to bite the head off my chocolate rabbit for a bit of sugar but I think I'll be kind to bunnies and have something else instead


----------



## RobK

Had a big curry last night so a not surprising 8.3 from me this morning, Have a great Easter weekend people.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Dead on 8 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a 5.5 this morning, after a night out and finger food (stuffed jalapeños, mozzarella fingers, spicy wings and French Fries) and half a packet of haggis and black pepper crisps so not bad considering


----------



## Amigo

A clickety click 6.6 which sounds just like my shoulder this morning!


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8  a 6.8 I'm doing a happy dance here hahaha yup it's official I'm mad.


----------



## Dollypolly

Barbara W said:


> Hi Dollypolly when I first started to test I must admit I was a little alarmed as some readings were high but I am getting the hang of it slowly but surely. I do try to walk for at least 30-45 minutes after eating and I drink at least 2 litres of water a day.  Had a take away last night as away with family will be extra good today lol that was my treat for the week.



I do the same having a treat mine was a chow mein the other week there and it didn't spike me too much thankfully. Just a bummer having to think on what to eat and knowing what spikes and what doesn't it's a minefield out there.
When doing my talks now I stand and walk whilst talking plus more dog walks which they love regardless of weather too not me so much I hate the rain lol!!!! 
In training the now with the dogs as we are showing next month. The monster in the picture is one in training and only a baby still at a year.


----------



## Amigo

Dollypolly said:


> 6.8  a 6.8 I'm doing a happy dance here hahaha yup it's official I'm mad.



Oh you'll fit in perfectly then Dollypolly. We like mad in a person here!


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.8 for me, so slightly down on yesterday, but still very high.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.2 for me. Cats fed and kettle on. Have a good day all.


Khskel...exactly where is your location...sounds idyllic...just a coffee for me...Harrys bowl has a union Jack...he'll eat anything...Churchill is picky...tuna is good for him...thank you so much...life saver!


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> I do the same having a treat mine was a chow mein the other week there and it didn't spike me too much thankfully. Just a bummer having to think on what to eat and knowing what spikes and what doesn't it's a minefield out there.
> When doing my talks now I stand and walk whilst talking plus more dog walks which they love regardless of weather too not me so much I hate the rain lol!!!!
> In training the now with the dogs as we are showing next month. The monster in the picture is one in training and only a baby still at a year.


A monster Dolly...understatement...looks like he could cast a shadow over Ben Nevis...thought our Harry was a sturdy boy!...wouldn't like him to come between you & that Chow Mein...how was it by the way?...would kill for a takeaway.


----------



## Dollypolly

Because I had waited on my treat it was Delish. I had been good all month. @Bubbsie. That's sad written down isn't it nope not sad deserved, as I'm getting good control of my numbers which I am ecstatic over. 

Oor Jack is such a goof ball loves everyone man or beast. He wouldn't thank you for the Chinese he's raw fed and would rather have a chicken leg lol!!!!!


----------



## Dollypolly

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.8 for me, so slightly down on yesterday, but still very high.


Oh hen your having a time of it aren't you. 
Sip water that seems to help me no guzzling now I learnt that mistake early on. 
Try and potter about and see if you can get an earlier appointment too as you've been high awhile now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Easter Saturday afternoon peeps!
Shove over Northie & Kaylz - it's a 5.7 for me too on this sunny day!
Enjoy your weekend one & all! xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.8 for me, so slightly down on yesterday, but still very high.


Coming down slowly Lorraine  - rough ride but you'll get there in the end I'm sure, take care xxx
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Happy Easter Saturday afternoon peeps!
> Shove over Northie & Kaylz - it's a 5.7 for me too on this sunny day!
> Enjoy your weekend one & all! xxx
> WL


Plenty room WL  good to see you seem a bit more cheery today  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Plenty room WL  good to see you seem a bit more cheery today  x


Thank you Kaylz  - almost there xxx


----------



## James 048

9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
Life is to short .


----------



## Wirrallass

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .


I am so very sorry for your loss James - my thoughts & prayers are with you and your family during this sad & difficult time. take care x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .


James...such sad news...I did wonder how you were all doing...don't fret about your BG's...nothing you can do at a time like this...of course you need to concentrate on your family...make sure you take care of yourself too...will be thinking about you all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.7 for me today...after a late night snack of toast & peanut butter!


----------



## Northerner

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .


So sorry to hear your sad news @James 048  My thoughts are with you and your family, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, after a lindt egg-induced 7.6 before bed...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

My thoughts are with you and your family @James 048 .


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today, after a lindt egg-induced 7.6 before bed...



5.8 for me also after partaking of some mini Lindt eggs last night


----------



## Mark Parrott

@James 048, Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning, guys.  It's a 6.3 from me.  Not a bad waking figure, but wondering if the few chips I had last night may have something to do with it.


----------



## Lindarose

So sorry to hear your sad news James 048 Look after yourself xx


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  And 7.5 today. Another early start


----------



## New-journey

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .


Thinking of you James and your family at this sad time,  those are wise words indeed.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, it is a 5.3 for me and is it too early for chocolate?  Wishing everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, it is a 5.3 for me and is it too early for chocolate?  Wishing everyone a wonderful day.


Absolutely not Jo...after 07:30...perfectly respectable time.


----------



## Ljc

@James 048 . I am so sorry.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.0 after a early morning visit from that darned DF.


----------



## khskel

Sorry to hear your news @James 048 . A 5.5 for me. I think a chocolate rice crispy nest may be on the menu today.


----------



## Barbara W

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .




Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone Happy Easter it's an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry for your loss James.


----------



## Stitch147

A 9.8 for me today.


----------



## RobK

Thoughts are with you James at this sad time.

I'm stuck in the eights every morning at the minute an 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Sorry to hear your news, James.

6.4 here, one of the lower ones I've had this week, time for a new Libre sensor and a basal tweak, I think. First time in ten years it appears to need an increase in Spring, it's always been a decrease before!


----------



## Hazel

4.9 for me today


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 for me which I know will drop after breakfast.

My condolences @James 048 on the loss of your loved one


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry to hear your sad news @James 048 x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  budge up please @Mark Parrott 6.3 for me too x


----------



## Steff

James 048 said:


> 9.0 this morning . My 2nd mother lost her fight in intensive care at 3.44 this morning . Taking time out for a bit , thanks to you kind members who wished her well .
> Be good to each other guys and girls, put any arguments or animosity you may have with loved ones or friends to rest .
> Life is to short .


Very sorry to hear the sad news James xx


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear of your loss James, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

My thoughts are with you James at this sad time.  A high 14.3 for me, slightly down on last nights 14.5.  It was down to 9 before dinner last night, but chicken with muchrooms stuffed with cream cheese + garlic and two mini eggs pushed it way up.  Beginning to think the only way to get it down is to stop eating althogether, but know that is not the way forward.  Going to make a sugar free, wheat free brownie today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hazel said:


> 4.9 for me today


Hazel...good numbers...love the hair...looks fantastic!


----------



## Dollypolly

Sorry for your loss James 

A 7.6 for me this morning lets see if the numbers behave for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Grannylorraine said:


> My thoughts are with you James at this sad time.  A high 14.3 for me, slightly down on last nights 14.5.  It was down to 9 before dinner last night, but chicken with muchrooms stuffed with cream cheese + garlic and two mini eggs pushed it way up.  Beginning to think the only way to get it down is to stop eating althogether, but know that is not the way forward.  Going to make a sugar free, wheat free brownie today.


Your high levels are not right.  Your dinner sounds low carb to me & 2 mini eggs shouldn't do that much harm.  I'm beginning to wonder if you are really a type 1 who has been mis-diagnosed.


----------



## AJLang

I was so fed up with my levels that I just shoved up my insulin last night. Had Glucojuice at 4am to fend off a 4.1 and then woke up at 8am at 5.7 (during the night my levels went up to about 14 at midnight, according to the Libre and then did a fast downwards approach).


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for your loss James.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I was so fed up with my levels that I just shoved up my insulin last night. Had Glucojuice at 4am to fend off a 4.1 and then woke up at 8am at 5.7 (during the night my levels went up to about 14 at midnight, according to the Libre and then did a fast downwards approach).


Also known as a 'rage bolus'  I think we've all done that at one time or another, Amanda.


----------



## RobK

Well Easter Sunday with the Grandkids and a bit of a naughty afternoon, Had cake ! God it was good but level went up to 11.2, Now after dinner and a good walk back down to 8.2.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  This new sensor is being a bit iffy.  8.0 on meter , 5.2 on Libre ,  I know which one I like but as I was naughty last night, no not choc , a 1am large slice of cheese and onion quiche   So I believe my meter.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 9.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here.

Back to work after a week off - my pupils'll probably be knackered cos they don't seem to go to bed during the holidays - at all!  Expect lots of whingeing - and that's just from me...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning lovely people. 4.8 for me this grey morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's another 6.3 for me today.  Had 1 naughty hot cross bun yesterday.  Found the lowest carb one's.  Aldi Essentials.  Only 25g carb per bun.  They are not glazed, which is odd, but quite nice.


----------



## khskel

Morning a 6.3 for me too. Good result considering the Tiramisu. Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  6.5 for me x


----------



## Bubbsie

Late posting this morning...indulged heavily in a roast dinner yesterday...carb fest...even 'real' gravy...no chocolate...ate so much...even the thought of  dessert was repugnant...relieved... up to a 6.4 today...resolved to behave Easter Monday...but...have a hankering for that Christmas Pudding languishing in the cupboard since the festive season...dare I?...watch this space.


----------



## RobK

Still stuck in the 8's with an 8.2 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Whacked basal up by a whole unit without waiting to start my new Libre sensor (see above, can you have a rage basal as well as a rage Bolus?) Seems to have worked, anyway.
We are having Xmas pud tonight, @Bubbsie, but I've got insulin as my ally!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 4.1 for me after a 3am correction.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Also known as a 'rage bolus'  I think we've all done that at one time or another, Amanda.


Thanks. Alan. I know what you mean, it's just that I seem to be needing to do it nearly every day recently but there's no pattern.


----------



## Amigo

An unwelcome but not unexpected 7.2 to wake on. A little too much carb yesterday but have woken with a headache after a night of prolific dreaming. Wore me out!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and a 7.1. Obviously I ate chocolate yesterday and will finish it today. So I'm very lucky not to be much higher.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Whacked basal up by a whole unit without waiting to start my new Libre sensor (see above, can you have a rage basal as well as a rage Bolus?) Seems to have worked, anyway.
> We are having Xmas pud tonight, @Bubbsie, but I've got insulin as my ally!


Oh yeah Robin...well I've got extra  thick double lush cream as my ally...so there...take that (ooh can feel a song coming on here)....


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> An unwelcome but not unexpected 7.2 to wake on. A little too much carb yesterday but have woken with a headache after a night of prolific dreaming. Wore me out!


Not too bad Amigo...now back to this dream...anything you can share?


----------



## Hazel

5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Dollypolly

6.7 for me this morning. Coming down a treat


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> 6.7 for me this morning. Coming down a treat


Cripes Dolly...descending that ladder with style now...good for you!


----------



## Dollypolly

@Bubbsie Thank you it was the one concerning me the most but as others have said including yourself I believe it's the longest one to go down. 

It's taken 3 months of really highs of a morning in the past to lower levels and I haven't rushed it as I'm an impatient sod lol!!!!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Not too bad Amigo...now back to this dream...anything you can share?



I wish it was something enjoyable Bubs but alas I seemed to be trying to find second rate B&B accommodation with another family for whatever reason I don't know! It was so vivid I can remember the horrid food they served and even the plates! No wonder my levels were higher. It's the cortisol on the rage!

I'm 6.4 after breakfast but still have the headache  hope you're good today. In fact I hope you all are x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I wish it was something enjoyable Bubs but alas I seemed to be trying to find second rate B&B accommodation with another family for whatever reason I don't know! It was so vivid I can remember the horrid food they served and even the plates! No wonder my levels were higher. It's the cortisol on the rage!
> 
> I'm 6.4 after breakfast but still have the headache  hope you're good today. In fact I hope you all are x


Good number Amigo...the rest sounds like a  nightmare...slightly analogous to the NHS eat well plate possibly?...just back from an hour and a half walk with Harry...he has no idea he is a thorough bred and has come home smelling of fox S**T...looking like something I've just pulled out of a ditch!...lets hope you get some respite from that headache soon...have a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Easter Monday afternoon Peeps!

If you havent gone home yet @Northerner I iz coming to sit next to you with a 6.4 at 5am - Didn't post - went straight back to sleep again 

And very very surprised I was at that after yesterdays mammoth feast of..... see thread what did you eat yesterday?.....
WL


----------



## Browser

5.7 for me this morning. Happy with that after a jump from 5.5 to 9 in my pre and post food readings last night. The annoying thing was that I ate essentially the same meal but without a glass of red wine that actually resulted in a decrease the previous evening,


----------



## Ljc

Browser said:


> 5.7 for me this morning. Happy with that after a jump from 5.5 to 9 in my pre and post food readings last night. The annoying thing was that I ate essentially the same meal but without a glass of red wine that actually resulted in a decrease the previous evening,


D sure has fun with us doesn't it.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was a 5.7 for me this morning, if it wasn't for those pesky Pringles


----------



## Browser

Ljc said:


> D sure has fun with us doesn't it.



It could literally drive you to drink?


----------



## Steff

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It was a 5.7 for me this morning, if it wasn't for those pesky Pringles


Yup once you pop you can't stop


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks to a large slice of Nanny Doreen's chocolate cake  last night (complete with extra mini Easter eggs)...a relieved 6.6 this morning...can feel another three mile walk coming on.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks to a large slice of Nanny Doreen's chocolate cake  last night (complete with extra mini Easter eggs)...a relieved 6.6 this morning...can feel another three mile walk coming on.


I hope Harry knows what's about to hit him!  

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> I hope Harry knows what's about to hit him!
> 
> Good morning  6.1 for me today


Funny you should mention that Alan...since I've  posted...no obvious sign of him.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's an 8.7 for me and there was no Easter chocolate all weekend I didn't dare !!!  but happy with that after getting to 16.2 yesterday morning after two slices of white toast and butter (all that was left in our caravan) won't be doing that again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's an 8.7 for me and there was no Easter chocolate all weekend for me


Blooming hard work getting those waking numbers down Barbara...I found it so frustrating...usually always higher for me first thing...regularly starting with 6's...followed by 5's throughout the day...it will happen...'Betty' likes to be spontaneous (diplomatic for a right B***H)...keep us on our toes...it'll come soon enough.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.5 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's an 8.7 for me and there was no Easter chocolate all weekend I didn't dare !!!  but happy with that after getting to 16.2 yesterday morning after two slices of white toast and butter (all that was left in our caravan) won't be doing that again.


White bread is actually worse than table sugar for hitting your blood sugar levels  Lesson learned - get some Burgen Soya and Linseed in!  This is the kind of thing that people who don't test don't see, and may think there's nothing wrong with white bread, especially as some types are advertised as 'healthy' (they may have extra vitamins put in). Show's the importance of testing


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.5 for me today.


Sorry to hear this Amanda, you are having a few ups and downs lately  I hope things settle down for you soon


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Blooming hard work getting those waking numbers down Barbara...I found it so frustrating...usually always higher for me first thing...regularly starting with 6's...followed by 5's throughout the day...it will happen...'Betty' likes to be spontaneous (diplomatic for a right B***H)...keep us on our toes...it'll come soon enough.



Very hard Bubbsie, I've not seen a 5 or 6 since I've started testing but I'll keep soldiering on, I kinda knew the white bread may spike me but must admit not by that much, I don't normally eat white at all so lesson learnt.


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> White bread is actually worse than table sugar for hitting your blood sugar levels  Lesson learned - get some Burgen Soya and Linseed in!  This is the kind of thing that people who don't test don't see, and may think there's nothing wrong with white bread, especially as some types are advertised as 'healthy' (they may have extra vitamins put in). Show's the importance of testing




Lesson learnt definitely, I do eat burgen but never realised white bread was worse than table sugar for blood levels. So glad I test every day now.


----------



## Hazel

5.7 this morning after correcting a 3.1 before bed


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Very hard Bubbsie, I've not seen a 5 or 6 since I've started testing but I'll keep soldiering on, I kinda knew the white bread may spike me but must admit not by that much, I don't normally eat white at all so lesson learnt.





Barbara W said:


> Lesson learnt definitely, I do eat burgen but never realised white bread was worse than table sugar for blood levels. So glad I test every day now.



White bread...the enemy...but...on occasion it needs to be done...all a good learning curve Barbara...I had chocolate cake yesterday...needed to...back to walking this morning...aren't you surprised/relieved by how much that tiny meter tells...invaluable tool ...you'll get there...best advice I got here was..1..test...2.don't rush...3.take things at your own pace...six months later...feeling the benefit...won't be long for you.


----------



## RobK

To get back in the 7's would be good but it's another 8.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> White bread...the enemy...but...on occasion it needs to be done...all a good learning curve Barbara...I had chocolate cake yesterday...needed to...back to walking this morning...aren't you surprised/relieved by how much that tiny meter tells...invaluable tool ...you'll get there...best advice I got here was..1..test...2.don't rush...3.take things at your own pace...six months later...feeling the benefit...won't be long for you.




Thanks for the advice Bubbsie early days for me I'll get there but yes that tiny little meter is invaluable .....


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> To get back in the 7's would be good but it's another 8.1 for me this morning.


Not that far off it Rob.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.1 for me (budge up Northie)


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.5 for me today.


That DF is playing fast & loose with you AJ...she needs a good whupping!


----------



## Bloden

Hi there, good peeps. 8.0 here. 

Don't want to get ahead of myself after just one day using Tresiba, but yesterday afternoon I didn't sky-rocket at 4 o'clock like I have been doing with Lantus...hope today's the same.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Amanda, you are having a few ups and downs lately  I hope things settle down for you soon


Thank you Alan. I haven't posted a lot of my results in recent months because they've been so erratic  But I keep fighting to get my daily average on my Libre down although it seems to be a constant battle at the moment.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> That DF is playing fast & loose with you AJ...she needs a good whupping!


Thank you Bubbsie. I will give a massive whop with a great big hammer


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Suns out here and it's 4.5 
@Northerner, I bet you can wait  for that parcel to arrive


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  , 6 4 here after being woken up by my mum as my alarm didn't go off , oh @AJLang You really are having a rough time I hope things improve soon and @Bloden My fingers are firmly crossed for you  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today. Only 2 and a half weeks until my hospital appointment.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Suns out here and it's 4.5
> @Northerner, I bet you can wait  for that parcel to arrive


I'm waiting for the email to come that tells me when the Libre will arrive!


----------



## Stitch147

My next sensor is due to be delivered today. Going to use it when I do the Moonwalk in just over 3 weeks time , as it will make life easier on the night.


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I'm waiting for the email to come that tells me when the Libre will arrive!





Stitch147 said:


> My next sensor is due to be delivered today. Going to use it when I do the Moonwalk in just over 3 weeks time , as it will make life easier on the night.


Hope your sensors arrive soon.


----------



## Browser

5.4 for me this morning. My first appointment ( 6 weeks)  is in one week. What form does this appointment take? Do you get another HbA1c? I know I've got to let them know about my decision about statins for cholesterol which I don't really want to start. I've made healthy changes to my diet and am losing weight steadily so am hoping the statin thing won't be an issue, for the moment.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I'm waiting for the email to come that tells me when the Libre will arrive!


I've always received them afterwards . The emails that is


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, maybe that Xmas pud wasn't such a good idea. I thought the long walk would balance it out, but apparently not!


----------



## Dollypolly

Browser said:


> 5.4 for me this morning. My first appointment ( 6 weeks)  is in one week. What form does this appointment take? Do you get another HbA1c? I know I've got to let them know about my decision about statins for cholesterol which I don't really want to start. I've made healthy changes to my diet and am losing weight steadily so am hoping the statin thing won't be an issue, for the moment.



When was your last A1c test as it's 3,6.12 months depending on your care. I'm 3 monthly only because I made a fuss at the surgery. Changes in diet are good and losing weight is a bonus too. Do you self test at all as that helps too to see what you can and can't eat for the spikes. I test 6 times a day was up 12 as I was experimenting with food. We are after all different too. They'll check feet if not already done and maybe just maybe refer you. They'll weigh and measure your height too. They'll Ask about the statins and it is your right to refuse them if you don't want them. They'll go over your last results too
Hope this helps


----------



## Dollypolly

6.5 for me this morning, another happy dance here this was after a dark chocolate truffle from Lindt 70% I had only 1 though  
I'm learning that I can't eat after a certain time as it spikes me but I'm not hungry as I fill up on good fats and protein very little carbs for the evening meal. If truly hungry and not thirsty I have something small and protein based if I can. 
What a change from grabbing whatever from the cupboard in the past now I have to stop and think what I can have whilst sipping water and the moment passes 9 times of 10


----------



## grovesy

Browser said:


> 5.4 for me this morning. My first appointment ( 6 weeks)  is in one week. What form does this appointment take? Do you get another HbA1c? I know I've got to let them know about my decision about statins for cholesterol which I don't really want to start. I've made healthy changes to my diet and am losing weight steadily so am hoping the statin thing won't be an issue, for the moment.


Unfortunately as with all things  Diabetic it varies around the country. There are recommendations of what checks you should get on the main Diabetes UK website i think it is 15 things. If it is only 6 weeks since from your HBA1C it is unlikely to get one.


----------



## Browser

Dollypolly said:


> When was your last A1c test as it's 3,6.12 months depending on your care. I'm 3 monthly only because I made a fuss at the surgery. Changes in diet are good and losing weight is a bonus too. Do you self test at all as that helps too to see what you can and can't eat for the spikes. I test 6 times a day was up 12 as I was experimenting with food. We are after all different too. They'll check feet if not already done and maybe just maybe refer you. They'll weigh and measure your height too. They'll Ask about the statins and it is your right to refuse them if you don't want them. They'll go over your last results too
> Hope this helps



As you and Grovesy have suggested I think this will be a routine general appointment. I self test usually first thing in the morning and before and after my main meal. Statins are my main issue as I really am in two minds about them. So many folk have told me they didn't like them and my daughter who is a GP takes the    official line that I should take them but it's up to me. I wonder what % of people follow advice and take statins.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 3.8 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 after a night shift.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!
Move up Northie, a 6.1 for me too 
I don't want to tempt the DF my way, but I'm very surprised with that number after what I ate yesterday  She's been kind to me of late  - Aw bless the little b***h 
Enjoy your day everyone x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

Browser said:


> As you and Grovesy have suggested I think this will be a routine general appointment. I self test usually first thing in the morning and before and after my main meal. Statins are my main issue as I really am in two minds about them. So many folk have told me they didn't like them and my daughter who is a GP takes the    official line that I should take them but it's up to me. I wonder what % of people follow advice and take statins.



What is your cholesterol sitting at mine was 6.7 then 4.2 I came of mine but my other reason was no heart history in the family and your heart is a muscle and some of the meds they give can cause pain in the muscles which your heart is, but others want them and as humans we are after all different. The choice is up to you.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  , 6 4 here after being woken up by my mum as my alarm didn't go off , oh @AJLang You really are having a rough time I hope things improve soon and @Bloden My fingers are firmly crossed for you  x


Thank you very much Kaylz x


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whopping 17.7 this morning, but might have something to do with the chocolate cake and chocolate dome that I ate.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.5 for me today.


Aw AJ not in a very good place are you at the moment - don't despair, I'm sure you'll return to your usual numbers soon - try not to worry hun (((hugs))) x
WL


----------



## Browser

Dollypolly said:


> What is your cholesterol sitting at mine was 6.7 then 4.2 I came of mine but my other reason was no heart history in the family and your heart is a muscle and some of the meds they give can cause pain in the muscles which your heart is, but others want them and as humans we are after all different. The choice is up to you.



I can't remember exactly what my cholesterol was but It was 6. something. My doctor spoke to me about it prior to my diabetic diagnosis but said that he wan't too concerned because a good % of my cholesterol was 'good' cholesterol. It was the nurse at my HbA1c who raised the issue and asked me to consider going on to statins and let her know at my next appointment.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.4 here, maybe that Xmas pud wasn't such a good idea. I thought the long walk would balance it out, but apparently not!


You thought  - but you didn't eh Robin  - mysterious ways?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> A whopping 17.7 this morning, but might have something to do with the chocolate cake and chocolate dome that I ate.


We're all different aren't we  - I went to bed on a 7.1 after eating another layer of boxed chocolates and four weetabix  and my waking was 6.1 !!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Browser said:


> I can't remember exactly what my cholesterol was but It was 6. something. My doctor spoke to me about it prior to my diabetic diagnosis but said that he wan't too concerned because a good % of my cholesterol was 'good' cholesterol. It was the nurse at my HbA1c who raised the issue and asked me to consider going on to statins and let her know at my next appointment.


I was prescribed statins but couldn't tolerate them so GP withdrew them
WL


----------



## Browser

wirralass said:


> I was prescribed statins but couldn't tolerate the so GP withdrew them
> WL



I am led to believe that they can cause muscle and joint pain. I have a fairly active lifestyle and play golf four or five days a week and don't want to put myself in position where that might stop. If I knew for certain that physical side effects would be minimal, I would possibly go for them. I wonder if it is worth trying them on the condition I could come off them. In what way could you not tolerate them? If that's not too personal a question.


----------



## Wirrallass

Browser said:


> I am led to believe that they can cause muscle and joint pain. I have a fairly active lifestyle and play golf four or five days a week and don't want to put myself in position where that might stop. If I knew for certain that physical side effects would be minimal, I would possibly go for them. I wonder if it is worth trying them on the condition I could come off them. In what way could you not tolerate them? If that's not too personal a question.


With me the statins caused nausea - fed up vomiting - at the same time the other end kept the loo seat warm! Sorry TMI! pretty much the same side effects as Metformin - couldn't tolerate that either - but we are all different - some can tolerate & others can't - hope you can tolerate the statins if you're prescribed them x
WL


----------



## Browser

wirralass said:


> With me the statins caused nausea - fed up vomiting - at the same time the other end kept the loo seat warm! - pretty much the same side effects as Metformin - couldn't tolerate that either - but we are all different - some can tolerate & others can't - hope you can tolerate the statins if you're prescribed them x
> WL



Thanks for the info, wirralass. I must say that Metformin, 4 weeks in, has been fine for me and I might just be willing to give statins a go............  then again


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I haven't posted a lot of my results in recent months because they've been so erratic  But I keep fighting to get my daily average on my Libre down although it seems to be a constant battle at the moment.


Poor you, AJ. What a nightmare! You seem to be on top of things tho - is the meditation (or was it yoga?) helping?


----------



## Wirrallass

Browser said:


> Thanks for the info, wirralass. I must say that Metformin, 4 weeks in, has been fine for me and I might just be willing to give statins a go............  then again


Good luck if you do Browser, you might be OK  - you can only but try x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Browser said:


> I am led to believe that they can cause muscle and joint pain. I have a fairly active lifestyle and play golf four or five days a week and don't want to put myself in position where that might stop. If I knew for certain that physical side effects would be minimal, I would possibly go for them. I wonder if it is worth trying them on the condition I could come off them. In what way could you not tolerate them? If that's not too personal a question.


Browser...why don't you ask for the breakdown of your cholesterol results....if the ratios of HDL(good cholesterol) & your triglycerides are within normal range...even if the LDL (the bad cholesterol) is high...it is more likely to be the kind of LDL which is fluffy & buoyant...which the body does absorb...not the small dense one that hangs around and does the damage...have a little read up on it before you see your GP...it is fascinating...not difficult to  understand...then you'll be in a position to have a meaningful discussion...can decide if cholesterol is right for you...rather than your GP/DSN prescribing it as a matter of protocol...it's not just the total cholesterol level that's relevant...your health care team should look at the ratio of all three components.


----------



## RobK

Not a waking number but all week before evening meals I've been steady in the mid 5's to low 6's, Just tested before a meal and came back with a 10.1, Double checked it and it read the same, I've had nothing different to what I've had in the last 5 days so am at a loss as to why I got this spike. Be interesting to see what the 2 hour after meal reading is.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Browser

Bubbsie said:


> Browser...why don't you ask for the breakdown of your cholesterol results....if the ratios of HDL(good cholesterol) & your triglycerides are within normal range...even if the LDL (the bad cholesterol) is high...it is more likely to be the kind of LDL which is fluffy & buoyant...which the body does absorb...not the small dense one that hangs around and does the damage...have a little read up on it before you see your GP...it is fascinating...not difficult to  understand...then you'll be in a position to have a meaningful discussion...can decide if cholesterol is right for you...rather than your GP/DSN prescribing it as a matter of protocol...it's not just the total cholesterol level that's relevant...your health care team should look at the ratio of all three components.



Sorry, Bubbsie, didn't notice your post till this morning and I'll certainly look into it a bit further. I don't know if you read my earlier post about this. 

*I can'tremember exactly what my cholesterol was but It was 6. something. My doctor spoke to me about it prior to my diabetic diagnosis but said that he wan't too concerned because a good % of my cholesterol was 'good' cholesterol. It was the nurse at my HbA1c who raised the issue and asked me to consider going on to statins and let her know at my next appointment.
*
This seems to kind of fall in line with what you are saying. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a much better 7.8 from me today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's 5.2 for me this morning, off to see the doctor this morning to discuss medication and what to do going forwards


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. Another day of code wrangling ahead, I'd better get my debugging head on. A good day to one and all.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.4 from me.  I think my weekend treats are catching up with me.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.3 after a day with a stomach bug, so happy with that. Feeling well again which is great as no time to be ill this week!


----------



## RobK

Out of the 8's for once with a 7.2 this morning!


----------



## Ljc

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It's 5.2 for me this morning, off to see the doctor this morning to discuss medication and what to do going forwards


I hope your appointment goes well and to your satisfaction.


----------



## Northerner

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It's 5.2 for me this morning, off to see the doctor this morning to discuss medication and what to do going forwards


Congratulations on the House Special Anthony!  I hope the appointment is positive for you


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  6.5 for me, won't be around much today as have OH's  grans funeral so will catch up on everything tonight x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.5 for me, won't be around much today as have OH's  grans funeral so will catch up on everything tonight x


Sorry to hear about grandma @Kaylz, I hope the day goes well and you give her a good send off {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.7 this morning.
Ready for the big 'switch on' @Northerner ?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, snap, Kaylz. Hope the funeral goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about grandma @Kaylz, I hope the day goes well and you give her a good send off {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks hun, hoping it brightens up soon as at the moment it's a bit dull and cold x


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. 4.7 this morning.
> Ready for the big 'switch on' @Northerner ?


Hehe! I've been tempted to connect with the hive mind all morning, but will wait until the afternoon, I'm quite disciplined  It survived the first night and the first shower and stayed stuck - I suppose I'll get more confident about it not falling off as the days go by


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.1 for me


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Its 7.3 for me.


----------



## Steff

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.5 for me, won't be around much today as have OH's  grans funeral so will catch up on everything tonight x


Hope it all goes ok Kaylz xx


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I've been tempted to connect with the hive mind all morning, but will wait until the afternoon, I'm quite disciplined  It survived the first night and the first shower and stayed stuck - I suppose I'll get more confident about it not falling off as the days go by


I can wait to read your first impressions. I trust you will be as happy as I am with mine.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Browser said:


> Sorry, Bubbsie, didn't notice your post till this morning and I'll certainly look into it a bit further. I don't know if you read my earlier post about this.
> 
> *I can'tremember exactly what my cholesterol was but It was 6. something. My doctor spoke to me about it prior to my diabetic diagnosis but said that he wan't too concerned because a good % of my cholesterol was 'good' cholesterol. It was the nurse at my HbA1c who raised the issue and asked me to consider going on to statins and let her know at my next appointment.
> *
> This seems to kind of fall in line with what you are saying. Thanks for the info.


Hi Browser...hadn't seen this...odd...GP satisfied with your cholesterol...DSN not...would discuss it with your GP...ask them to give you a risk assessment...if you are not comfortable with statins...outline your concerns...same patient...same practice...why the different approach...shouldn't happen...be interested to hear how this is resolved...do read as much as you can...really is fascinating...will help you to take a greater  degree of control ..good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!


 
Great news.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!



I'll certainly be doing it if I encounter a problem but don't want to poke the hornet's nest whilst it's buzzing peacefully at the moment. It's clear they'll consider on a case by case basis but the issue is wider for all type 2's.

Well done on your personal victory with them Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I'll certainly be doing it if I encounter a problem but don't want to poke the hornet's nest whilst it's buzzing peacefully at the moment. It's clear they'll consider on a case by case basis but the issue is wider for all type 2's.
> 
> Well done on your personal victory with them Bubbsie


Understandable Amigo...took a tactical decision here...GP had agreed to prescribe...they  had not responded...waiting to see if they intervened without first responding...without raising any objections...despite being on notice...was kind of looking forward to giving them a good 'run for their money'...if that occurred...challenge...they came in at the last minute...agreed...so a small victory...albeit a Pyrrhic one...thank you.


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.5 for me, won't be around much today as have OH's  grans funeral so will catch up on everything tonight x



Sorry to hear about your gran hope today goes well.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!



Great result Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Great result Bubbsie


Thank you Barbara...just wish more of those in a similar position would do likewise.


----------



## Flower

Good morning ,a midweek 5.9 today. That'll do the trick 

I hope the day goes as well as it can for you and your family Kaylz.


----------



## Browser

Morning all. 6.3 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Understandable Amigo...took a tactical decision here...GP had agreed to prescribe...they  had not responded...waiting to see if they intervened without first responding...without raising any objections...despite being on notice...was kind of looking forward to giving them a good 'run for their money'...if that occurred...challenge...they came in at the last minute...agreed...so a small victory...albeit a Pyrrhic one...thank you.



I've been receiving testing strips and lancets for 2 yrs now Bubbsie and I'm not sure the CCG automatically intervene with individual GP decisions. If they have in my case, I haven't been made aware.
You're right in saying that this is a much wider issue and sadly some people will feel powerless or not have the wherewithal to know how to challenge. I'm wondering if there is even a consistent policy on prescribing or whether GP's actually have some discretion.
There's lots of variations in policy and geographical location it seems. I almost have a worry that by alerting them in my area, they'll pull the funding on all type Two eligibility! 

Hopefully DUK will adopt and pursue this campaign robustly as a key preventative issue. Your personal success is to be applauded


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I've been receiving testing strips and lancets for 2 yrs now Bubbsie and I'm not sure the CCG automatically intervene with individual GP decisions. If they have in my case, I haven't been made aware.
> You're right in saying that this is a much wider issue and sadly some people will feel powerless or not have the wherewithal to know how to challenge. I'm wondering if there is even a consistent policy on prescribing or whether GP's actually have some discretion.
> There's lots of variations in policy and geographical location it seems. I almost have a worry that by alerting them in my area, they'll pull the funding on all type Two eligibility!
> 
> Hopefully DUK will adopt and pursue this campaign robustly as a key preventative issue. Your personal success is to be applauded


Mine was entirely a tactical decision Amigo...I would not advise all to 'alert' their local CCG's in advance...after all as you say if they're not interfering why invite them to...however...if after a refusal using the NICE guidelines (which I believe are narrowly & wrongly interpreted)...if those who wanted to challenge/pursue a further opinion would/could have the opportunity to do so...believe they should...need to be supported...supplied the relevant material... the right backing...what better time to write to your local MP...who no doubt will be wanting to be seen in a positive light...with the upcoming Snap Election firmly in sight (as pointed out by a friend)...local councillors/lobbyists...(again the same friend)...it's because we become conditioned to hearing NO...accepting others know better...its not necessary...misled with inaccurate information...no point in fighting it...feel very strongly about this issue...hoping others feel the same.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Mine was entirely a tactical decision Amigo...I would not advise all to 'alert' their local CCG's in advance...after all as you say if they're not interfering why invite them to...however...if after a refusal using the NICE guidelines (which I believe are narrowly & wrongly interpreted)...if those who wanted to challenge/pursue a further opinion would/could have the opportunity to do so...believe they should...need to be supported...supplied the relevant material... the right backing...what better time to write to your local MP...who no doubt will be wanting to be seen in a positive light...with the upcoming Snap Election firmly in sight (as pointed out by a friend)...local councillors/lobbyists...(again the same friend)...it's because we become conditioned to hearing NO...accepting others know better...its not necessary...misled with inaccurate information...no point in fighting it...feel very strongly about this issue...hoping others feel the same.



Absolutely agree Bubbsie and I've done similar with my MP over specific cancer drugs. Received a very pleasant, patronising letter about costings which is always the bottom line however. (I'd never voted for him anyway and never would!).
I'd advise anyone to be their own advocate and also feel strongly about the refusal to allow Type 2's to have the means to control their diabetes.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Ljc said:


> I hope your appointment goes well and to your satisfaction.



I've been taken off Metformin and I need another hb1ac in 2mths and if the levels are similar then I can be taken off the diabetes list


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.5 for me, won't be around much today as have OH's  grans funeral so will catch up on everything tonight x


Aw, sorry to hear about your OH's gran. Take care today.

Afternoon folks. 12.0 this morning, but not unhappy cos I only dropped 1 mmol overnight (unheard of for me!) and I'm still waiting for the Tresiba to settle in - it's tempting to pile in there and go on a dose-tweaking binge, but I'm trying to put an end to the BG roller coaster once and for all.

Is that the time? Hasta mañana, majos.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It's 5.2 for me this morning, off to see the doctor this morning to discuss medication and what to do going forwards


Hi Anthony  - I know you are keen to stay off the Metfartin so how did your appointment go with your GP earlier?
WL
Edit. Oops! Wrote this before reading your follow up post


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I've been taken off Metformin and I need another hb1ac in 2mths and if the levels are similar then I can be taken off the diabetes list


Great news A  - So pleased for you  - everything crossed for a good HbA1c result in 2 months time, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz  - thinking of you & OH's family today, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!


Wonderful wonderful news Bubbsie  - never thought for one minute that you would have failed in your endeavour - had complete confidence in your determination to succeed  - perhaps you could post a standard letter on here to help likewise folk  - justa thought - well done Bubbsie  - I know you were at your wits end with this one but I imagine it was worth all the hassle! Glad it's done & dusted so you can move on and to maybe face any other challenge/s that should befall your way! Again  - very well done you  - Gold Medal awarded  xxx (((hugs)))
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!


Good number Bubbs   x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps on this dull & cool day!

Woke up to a 7.4  - spoke too soon about out the DF  - she gave me a little nudge this morning to remind me of my recent over indulgences and to beware 

@Anthony Stirrat Congrats on your house special x

@Flower  - I hope you are having a more uplifting day today x

Take care everyone x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Happy good afternoon Peeps on this dull & cool day!
> 
> Woke up to a 7.4  - spoke too soon about out the DF  - she gave me a little nudge this morning to remind me of my recent over indulgences and to beware
> 
> @Anthony Stirrat Congrats on your house special x
> 
> @Flower  - I hope you have a more uplifting day today x
> 
> Take care everyone x
> WL




Beautiful sunny day here in Norfolk today, maybe the sun will shine for you tomorrow


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys today was a disaster had my lunch as usual and don't know whether it was due to rushing around straight after or stress or what to be honest but was washing my hands an hour later and my legs began to feel like jelly tested and 3.2 then jelly babies got myself to 3.7 before I got in the car an hour later keep feeding myself exactly the same result then drop all the way back down to 3 resulting in me unable to be with my partner and support him I still went in but sat at the back so not to disturb anyone I feel like an utter failure and will no doubt be sitting sky high when I test soon  x


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys today was a disaster had my lunch as usual and don't know whether it was due to rushing around straight after or stress or what to be honest but was washing my hands an hour later and my legs began to feel like jelly tested and 3.2 then jelly babies got myself to 3.7 before I got in the car an hour later keep feeding myself exactly the same result then drop all the way back down to 3 resulting in me unable to be with my partner and support him I still went in but sat at the back so not to disturb anyone I feel like an utter failure and will no doubt be sitting sky high when I test soon  x


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys today was a disaster had my lunch as usual and don't know whether it was due to rushing around straight after or stress or what to be honest but was washing my hands an hour later and my legs began to feel like jelly tested and 3.2 then jelly babies got myself to 3.7 before I got in the car an hour later keep feeding myself exactly the same result then drop all the way back down to 3 resulting in me unable to be with my partner and support him I still went in but sat at the back so not to disturb anyone I feel like an utter failure and will no doubt be sitting sky high when I test soon  x


Ah Kaylz sorry to hear this  - today of all days - I hope your OH was understanding  - now listen K you are not an utter failure  - but maybe you've answered your own question  - stress running around etc  - you know I can't advise you on T1 or insulin but what I can do is to lend my support  - so I trust you will be on top form very soon & back to normal, take care hun & try not to panic x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...up late for me this morning...could be celebrating my small victory with the local Clinical Commissioning Group...who in response to my letter... have grudgingly accepted my GP can prescribe my testing strips...and continue to do so...would like to encourage all those who are in a similar position to do likewise...ask CCGS justify their policy...not difficult...could even draw up a standard letter... a 6.4 for me today...think about it people!



I've been compiling my letter but a standard one would be good too thanks if you don't mind.


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> I've been compiling my letter but a standard one would be good too thanks if you don't mind.


Dolly will PM you a copy of mine and you can adjust it as necessary


----------



## Dollypolly

@Kaylz oh hen hopefully this has now passed. Be kind to yourself your husband will understand.


----------



## Dollypolly

Brilliant @Bubbsie i thank you.

I was 6.1 this morning which I'm pleased with


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> Brilliant @Bubbsie i thank you.
> 
> I was 6.1 this morning which I'm pleased with


Sent the letter...some blank spaces...suggest you look up the local CCG for your area...and send a copy to your GP...have you asked the GP to prescribe testing strips yet?...need to do that first I suggest.


----------



## Dollypolly

I have suggested and got told I don't need one and if I got one it would be for a week and that's an if which really means no.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Ah Kaylz sorry to hear this  - today of all days - I hope your OH was understanding  - now listen K you are not an utter failure  - but maybe you've answered your own question  - stress running around etc  - you know I can't advise you on T1 or insulin but what I can do is to lend my support  - so I trust you will be on top form very soon & back to normal, take care hun & try not to panic x
> WL


He was very understanding WL, I managed to grab him for a second before we went in to explain what was going on and why I wouldn't be able to be by his side but it didn't stop me feeling guilty about the whole situation, he had his nephew next to him though so they were ok together x


----------



## Browser

I had a good reading of 6.1 first thing this morning. Had a light salad lunch and then a game of golf. Instead of my post game coffee, I had a large soda water and lime thinking it would be innocuous on BG. An hour later,  I was taken aback to find my pre dinner reading was 9.3.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wakey wakey rise and shine peeps!
Good morning  - a 5.8 for me at this unearthly hour!
Hope you all get the numbers you want 
Enjoy your day folks and be kind to one another. x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Couldn't you sleep @wirralass?  5.7 for me today (6.1 on Libre)


----------



## Ljc

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I've been taken off Metformin and I need another hb1ac in 2mths and if the levels are similar then I can be taken off the diabetes list


That's fantastic news.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Couldn't you sleep @wirralass?  5.7 for me today (6.1 on Libre)


Its unusual for me to be awake this early Northie but I heard a noise outside, had to investigate but couldn't see what it was


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.1 .


----------



## Bubbsie

Dollypolly said:


> I have suggested and got told I don't need one and if I got one it would be for a week and that's an if which really means no.


Typical response Dolly...means they are interpreting the NICE guidelines very narrowly...might be worth your while having a read of those...what they really mean is...no we're not prepared to bear the cost of  a meter/strips...but if you want to fund your own...get good control of your  diabetes...we're quite happy to take the credit for that...keep at them...be persistent...I often wonder if they say No initially...see how resilient/determined you are...dig those heels in Dolly...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...frustrating day yesterday...no doubt more to come today...shows with a 6.7.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.1 .


Ah that's a shame Ljc  - just missed out on the HS x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone an 8.0 from me today!!!


----------



## Manda1

I am waking to a 6 this morning usually wake in the 5's but I am full of cold today x


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> I am asking to a 6 this morning usually wake in the 5's but I am full of cold today x


Bloomin colds, they're everywhere  - hope you feel better soon Manda x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Off to my urgent eye hospital appointment today with everything crossed that they have answers as to why I'm struggling to read onscreen.


----------



## Manda1

wirralass said:


> Bloomin colds, they're everywhere  - hope you feel better soon Manda x


Thanks love x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Off to my urgent eye hospital appointment today with everything crossed that they have answers as to why I'm struggling to read onscreen.


Good luck AJ  - hope you have a successful appointment  - let us know how you get on won't you x
WL


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Couldn't you sleep @wirralass?  5.7 for me today (6.1 on Libre)


Good numbers but what was the overnight graph like?


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.8/6.4 for me. Nice and level overnight. @Kaylz those stubborn hypos are a real frustration. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Off to my urgent eye hospital appointment today with everything crossed that they have answers as to why I'm struggling to read onscreen.


Yes...would be good to get some answers...good luck.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Its a 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Couldn't you sleep @wirralass?  5.7 for me today (6.1 on Libre)





khskel said:


> Good numbers but what was the overnight graph like?


Yes, come on, Northie, spill the beans, we're all agog.
5.7 here too, but with my usual washing line shaped curve overnight on the Libre.


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> Good luck AJ  - hope you have a successful appointment  - let us know how you get on won't you x
> WL


Thank you Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Its a 5.1 for me this morning


Shame about that A  - like Ljc you just missed out on a HS


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.8 for me today.
Washing line or straight, Himalayas or hillocks @Northerner ?


----------



## RobK

Morning all a 7.0 for me this morning


----------



## Browser

Morning. 6.6 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...would be good to get some answers...good luck.


Thank you Bubbsie


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Off to my urgent eye hospital appointment today with everything crossed that they have answers as to why I'm struggling to read onscreen.


Good luck.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  8.4 for me  I was told by the DSN  I saw on Tuesday not to correct unless above 12 , I took half a unit correction with tea last night as was 12.8 after that ridiculous hypo which brought me down to 9.4 by bed couldn't correct as the night before I'd come down by 3 myself so can't risk it and I feel awful today  x


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck @AJLang xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy and Kaylz xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.2 today. I must not cancel my pump alarms without reading them x 100 

I hope you get some help and reassurance at the eye clinic Amanda


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Off to my urgent eye hospital appointment today with everything crossed that they have answers as to why I'm struggling to read onscreen.


Good luck Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Good numbers but what was the overnight graph like?


Steady as a rock!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.3 again today. 
A good start with the libre Northerner!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Had bloods taken this morning ready for my appointment on the 5th May.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Shame about that A  - like Ljc you just missed out on a HS


I'm aiming to stick around the 4.5 mark


----------



## Ingressus

Morning all woke up at 8 today another world record, sober, and in a good place


----------



## New-journey

I woke at 4.1 and taking my Mum to hospital now in Bristol for a major heart operation, last time the surgeon made a mistake and cancelled it after all the pre ops, hoping this time all goes well.


----------



## Amigo

Ingressus said:


> Morning all woke up at 8 today another world record, sober, and in a good place



Well done Ingressus. It's not easy but you're doing great! 

Thinking of you today @AJLang and got everything crossed!

A 6.2 for me today. I reckon all the nocturnal exercise trying to dance off the cramp must be helping!


----------



## RobK

New-journey said:


> I woke at 4.1 and taking my Mum to hospital now in Bristol for a major heart operation, last time the surgeon made a mistake and cancelled it after all the pre ops, hoping this time all goes well.



Hope all goes well this time round and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> I woke at 4.1 and taking my Mum to hospital now in Bristol for a major heart operation, last time the surgeon made a mistake and cancelled it after all the pre ops, hoping this time all goes well.



Very best wishes for your mum's op NJ. Hope there's no issues this time!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - recorded 5.5 this morning

Off now to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor

Hayho


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys today was a disaster had my lunch as usual and don't know whether it was due to rushing around straight after or stress or what to be honest but was washing my hands an hour later and my legs began to feel like jelly tested and 3.2 then jelly babies got myself to 3.7 before I got in the car an hour later keep feeding myself exactly the same result then drop all the way back down to 3 resulting in me unable to be with my partner and support him I still went in but sat at the back so not to disturb anyone I feel like an utter failure and will no doubt be sitting sky high when I test soon  x


Aw, sorry to hear this, Kaylz. Don't feel bad. We've got no control over our bodies' reactions under stress - at my Dad's funeral, I was spot on for the emotional bit (the funeral) and then mega-high for the not-as-emotional bit (the wake). I was expecting it to be the other way round! 

Hi folks. What a morning! 10.8 on waking, then fighting to keep BG up all morning while I was out n about - I think I may have hit my ideal Tresiba dose at last!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Was a 15.3 this morning, but I had run out of Metformin so did not have any yesterday as I was stuck in work.  Probably still my binge on Monday coming out.  Feel ok except for a bit tired.

Sorry to hear some of you are having hard times at the moment, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Steady as a rock!


......I hear a song coming on Northie - Who sang steady as a rock and when?


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I'm aiming to stick around the 4.5 mark


.....and no doubt you will A fingers crossed x
WL


----------



## Lindarose

wirralass said:


> ......I hear a song coming on Northie - Who sang steady as a rock and when?


I've heard of solid as a rock but don't know who sang it without googling!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys today was a disaster had my lunch as usual and don't know whether it was due to rushing around straight after or stress or what to be honest but was washing my hands an hour later and my legs began to feel like jelly tested and 3.2 then jelly babies got myself to 3.7 before I got in the car an hour later keep feeding myself exactly the same result then drop all the way back down to 3 resulting in me unable to be with my partner and support him I still went in but sat at the back so not to disturb anyone I feel like an utter failure and will no doubt be sitting sky high when I test soon  x




Sorry to hear you had such a rough day @Kaylz (((hugs))) try not to feel guilty as it's not your fault you were having hypos. I hope you are better today xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

9.4 for me today, think I'm going to have to do a basal test and tweak my nighttime insulin


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a rough day @Kaylz (((hugs))) try not to feel guilty as it's not your fault you were having hypos. I hope you are better today xx


Thanks Lucy  I know theres nothing I could have done to stop it clearly was just too much for me, my arms and legs are aching but think that's more to do with doing my own and my mum's hair (her hair is extremely long and thick ) and I dried and straightened it for her took a while I tell ya lol and the legs are due to wearing heels for 5-6 hours, the headache afterwards was a nightmare all I wanted  to do was come home and sleep it off but feeling better today  (well apart from the now aching bum cheek from having my contraceptive injection this afternoon lol) xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Well done Ingressus. It's not easy but you're doing great!
> 
> Thinking of you today @AJLang and got everything crossed!
> 
> A 6.2 for me today. I reckon all the nocturnal exercise trying to dance off the cramp must be helping!


Good number Amigo - and we'll done @Ingressus


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Aw, sorry to hear this, Kaylz. Don't feel bad. We've got no control over our bodies' reactions under stress - at my Dad's funeral, I was spot on for the emotional bit (the funeral) and then mega-high for the not-as-emotional bit (the wake). I was expecting it to be the other way round!
> 
> Hi folks. What a morning! 10.8 on waking, then fighting to keep BG up all morning while I was out n about - I think I may have hit my ideal Tresiba dose at last!


Thanks Bloden I have seen stress can push it up so never in a month of Sundays expected yesterday's events but hey I made it through the service and was able to support him afterwards lucky for me his family are so understanding and knew there was nothing I could do but fight what felt like a losing battle haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> I've heard of solid as a rock but don't know who sang it without googling!


Ashford & Simpson - Jan 1985 reached no.3 in the charts & stayed there for 15 weeks x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I woke at 4.1 and taking my Mum to hospital now in Bristol for a major heart operation, last time the surgeon made a mistake and cancelled it after all the pre ops, hoping this time all goes well.


@New journey -You're mum and yourself are in my thoughts NJ - I do hope your mum's cardiac surgery goes well & as planned  - very stressful worrying & anxious time for all concerned  - big (((((hugs))))) for you both & your family  -  you take care now and stay in touch xx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Morning all woke up at 8 today another world record, sober, and in a good place


@Ingressus - maybe the black forest gateau helped stave off your 'thirst'  well done for not giving in to temptation
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8 for me this am 

Sorry to here folks are having hard times thinking of you's


----------



## sunny sanghera

5.2 this morning for me


----------



## Ingressus

wirralass said:


> @Ingressus - maybe the black forest gateau helped stave off your 'thirst'  well done for not giving in to temptation
> WL





wirralass said:


> @Ingressus - maybe the black forest gateau helped stave off your 'thirst'  well done for not giving in to temptation
> WL



Thanks WL hope your feeling well


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 5.2 this morning for me


HOUSE SPECIAL Congrats sunny x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Thanks WL hope your feeling well


Much better than I have been Ingressus thank you
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


Sorry to hear this AJ, good luck for tomorrow you really deserve some good news, I will keep everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Kaylz xx ive just indulged myself by buying some furniture for my doll's house


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


After all you've been through with your vision AJ I truly hope you're given some good news for a change - after all, you have a novel to write and an assignment to finish  x Take care hun
WL


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Morning all - recorded 5.5 this morning
> 
> Off now to hospital to be fitted with a 24 hour blood pressure monitor
> 
> Hayho


That sounds like fun, Hazel.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you very much Kaylz xx ive just indulged myself by buying some furniture for my doll's house


Awesome, I find when I'm feeling down I tend to buy things too haha, I really do hope it goes well for you tomorrow and I hope you'll be celebrating with a wine (or 2) tomorrow evening  xx


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> After all you've been through with your vision AJ I truly hope you're given some good news for a change - after all, you have a novel to write and an assignment to finish  x Take care hun
> WL


Thank you Wirralass. Well on the positive I passed my last course  But I've just had to cancel my latest course because it's too difficult to navigate with my eyes as they are. But you're right, I've got find a way to write my novel


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Awesome, I find when I'm feeling down I tend to buy things too haha, I really do hope it goes well for you tomorrow and I hope you'll be celebrating with a wine (or 2) tomorrow evening  xx


Thank you Kaylz. I'm sure that there will be plenty of wine  xx


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Good luck tomorrow


Thank you Carolg


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear this AJ hope tomorrow is a more positive appointment.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


Hope the appointment goes well Amanda {{{HUGS}}}

Good morning  Mornings are becoming interesting with the libre - tested just before I got out of bed, I was 5.6, tested on meter after getting up (5 mins later) - 6.7! Thought 'surely I haven't risen that much in 5 minutes!', but tested again with Libre and it had gone up to 6.2!  My liver obviously goes into a massive panic mode as soon as my feet hit the floor!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 3.9 today.


----------



## Manda1

Morning all first day of working for my new company and I have woken to a 6.1 again this morning ...


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Flower and Amigo. Unfortunately orthoptics wasn't able to do anything to help so I'm a bit stuffed! Oh well I will find out if the glaucoma laser worked at 8.45 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards


@AJLang .I hope you have good news today , you're sure overdue for some.
XXX


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy, Northerner and Ljc. At least today's eye appointment will be over quickly because it's at 8.45am. Then my focus will be on fun!! Plus looking at how my eye software can help with the latest problem.
7.9 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Manda1 said:


> Morning all first day of working for my new company and I have woken to a 6.1 again this morning ...


@Manda1.  I trust your first day goes well.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6/6.6 so it must be true or at least equally wrong
@AJLang digits crossed and pressed. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.2 from me today happy with that any improvement is better than none even if it's only for one day, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.0 here, but heading in the right direction (down!).

Good luck today, AJ and Manda1.

Warm n windy weather forecast for the weekend - hang on to your toupees, folks!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Non-Libre reading of 6.5 this morning.
@Northerner , I'm exactly the same. Usually about a point higher within 10 mins of feet hitting the floor but then level out. Pesky little beast this D, flitting about everywhere..


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a surprising 6.2 today...in view of stress...stress...stress...battle continues with the testing strips debacle...now DSN at local surgery has poked her size nines in...why...who knows?


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.2 from me today happy with that any improvement is better than none even if it's only for one day, have a good day everyone.


Whole day before you Barbara...great start...even better in the pipeline...you'll see...build on that.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  7.8 for me  can't seem to get back on track after that stubborn hypo on Wednesday but not high enough to comfortably correct  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Hope the appointment goes well Amanda {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Good morning  Mornings are becoming interesting with the libre - tested just before I got out of bed, I was 5.6, tested on meter after getting up (5 mins later) - 6.7! Thought 'surely I haven't risen that much in 5 minutes!', but tested again with Libre and it had gone up to 6.2!  My liver obviously goes into a massive panic mode as soon as my feet hit the floor!


Join the club! 5.3 this morning at 6.30, went back to sleep, 5.9 at 7.30, 7.2 at 7.50! All I've done is get up and go to the loo. I'm usually in the 8s by the time I go downstairs.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.6 today


----------



## Lindarose

Oops had a memory malfunction and typed in wrong number. Wishful thinking I reckon!


----------



## New-journey

Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.


----------



## RobK

My lowest ever waking reading this morning, A 6.2 from me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone, 5.1 today which is none too shabby 

Best wishes for a positive outcome at your glaucoma appointment Amanda. I hope things go smoothly for your Mum New-journey


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
> 6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.


Hoping for the best possible outcome {{HUGS}}


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
> 6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.


Hope everything goes as well as possible hun, thinking of you guys xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning a - 5.2  this morning

God, will I be pleased to get rid of this damn blood pressure monitor later this morning, it was a LONG night


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
> 6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.




Wishing you mum a successful operation and a speedy recovery thoughts are with you x


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
> 6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.


Thinking of you new journey.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. I feel a bit of a victor meldrew. "I can't believe it" from months of consistent mid teens and higher figures and 1 new tablet last night, BG down to 8.5 this morning. What a drop, but not complacent, going to get on track with diet as well as I feel a bit like a baby rattle.maybe my high levels have nut just been down to diet, but progression as well, so need to do my bit.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a house special for me 5.2


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whooping 15.5 for me,  I actually started to cry,  it was 11 when I went to bed.  At the moment I am only ever eating chick and veg, chicken and salad, as I know that does not affect me.  Seems like sleeping is the worst thing for me, that rise is greater than eating pasta.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> A whooping 15.5 for me,  I actually started to cry,  it was 11 when I went to bed.  At the moment I am only ever eating chick and veg, chicken and salad, as I know that does not affect me.  Seems like sleeping is the worst thing for me, that rise is greater than eating pasta.


Oh granny Lorraine, I know how I feel when I see high numbers. Here' a {hug} for you


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Grannylorraine said:


> A whooping 15.5 for me,  I actually started to cry,  it was 11 when I went to bed.  At the moment I am only ever eating chick and veg, chicken and salad, as I know that does not affect me.  Seems like sleeping is the worst thing for me, that rise is greater than eating pasta.



How much water are you drinking?  the more I drink (water that is) the lower my numbers are


----------



## Grannylorraine

Anthony Stirrat said:


> How much water are you drinking?  the more I drink (water that is) the lower my numbers are


to be honest I do not drink much water, just a couple of cups of fruit tea.  I will get on the water straight away.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a surprising 6.2 today...in view of stress...stress...stress...battle continues with the testing strips debacle...now DSN at local surgery has poked her size nines in...why...who knows?


She can't help herself, I'm sure...probably thinks DSN stands for Despot with Size Nines.  Hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## Barbara W

Grannylorraine said:


> A whooping 15.5 for me,  I actually started to cry,  it was 11 when I went to bed.  At the moment I am only ever eating chick and veg, chicken and salad, as I know that does not affect me.  Seems like sleeping is the worst thing for me, that rise is greater than eating pasta.




Sorry to hear you had a cry hope you feel better soon. Anthony Stirrat I agree drinking water does help me,  I used to glug my water down but I'm sure I read on the forum if you just sip water all day it can help with your BGs x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks @wirralass and @Amigo for hugs and supportive words.
> 6.2 for me after getting back from hospital very late and I am going later this morning so I can be with her in intensive care. Operation happening now and hoping all will go well.


NJ  - my sincere wishes for your dear mum to make a full recovery from her ordeal - take care of yourself too NJ - I know only too well how tiring it can be going back and forth to the hospital {{{{hugs for your mum & yourself}}}} x
WL


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> NJ  - my sincere wishes for your dear mum to make a full recovery from her ordeal - take care of yourself too NJ - I know only too well how tiring it can be going back and forth to the hospital {{{{hugs for your mum & yourself}}}} x
> WL


You're so right about the going and froing, Wirralass - I hope the op went well, NJ and that your Mum has a speedy recovery. Take care.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> A whooping 15.5 for me,  I actually started to cry,  it was 11 when I went to bed.  At the moment I am only ever eating chick and veg, chicken and salad, as I know that does not affect me.  Seems like sleeping is the worst thing for me, that rise is greater than eating pasta.



Oh that upset me reading it Lorraine because we know how you feel. Hope you can find some solution to this x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Woke up to 12.2 and a cold 

Best wishes to all of you having a rough time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> to be honest I do not drink much water, just a couple of cups of fruit tea.  I will get on the water straight away.


@Grannylorraine so sorry to see you're still struggling with your bgls  - I drink 1ltr water throughout each day which includes 200mls water first thing in the morning and the same before bed  - apart from the two double figure readings I had following my op  - my bgls are always in single numbers - I measure1ltr water each morning & place it in the fridge & drink it throughout the day - got to get those numbers down Lorraine so I hope by drinking water will help you to do this, good luck & take care hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Woke up to 12.2 and a cold
> 
> Best wishes to all of you having a rough time.


Ooops! Hope your cold doesn't get a hold & you feel better soon x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Woke up to 12.2 and a cold
> 
> Best wishes to all of you having a rough time.




Hope you shift that cold off soon and start to feel better.


----------



## sunny sanghera

4.6 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 4.6 for me this morning


It was the other way round for me  - a 6.4 this morning!


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> It was the other way round for me  - a 6.4 this morning!


That's still a very good reading I went to bed on 8.8 abit surprised it dropped by 4


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> That's still a very good reading I went to bed on 8.8 abit surprised it dropped by 4


Thanks sunny - I went to bed on a 5.5 and a lot surprised that I woke to 6.4!


----------



## Wirrallass

I think the DF is up to her usual tricks again!  x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today (5.6 on Libre)


----------



## Bubbsie

Can't believe I'm up at this time again!...thankfully not the first here...morning Alan...a round 6 today...lots to do to prepare for tomorrow...gotta get busy busy busy.


----------



## Barbara W

Thought I was going to be the first this morning you both beat me to it lol, it's an 8.0 from me


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Thought I was going to be the first this morning you both beat me to it lol, it's an 8.0 from me


Not a planned early start Barbara...that seems to be how it goes for me nowadays......hoping to get some afternoon zzzzz's...have a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. A 6.5 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all you early risers and all you still snoozing   It's 7.3 for me.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. DF decided to wake me up with a pump occlusion at 3am. Not sure how much the insulin had been interrupted so did a very sleepy infusion set change and correction. 9.0 at 7am


----------



## Grannylorraine

sorry to hear you had a bad night AJ.  a still high 14.3 for me, maybe I should give up sleeping.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I am most supprised to only be 6.4 after my act of pure stupidity at around 1am. My dad is now short of 1 bar of chunky Kit Kat. I'm mad at myself.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  an 8.6 for me after half a unit correction for an 11.8 last night: ( xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1/6.1 for me despite an overnight chart that looks a bit like the Matterhorn. Have a goodweekend all.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. DF decided to wake me up with a pump occlusion at 3am. Not sure how much the insulin had been interrupted so did a very sleepy infusion set change and correction. 9.0 at 7am


That sound horrible. 9.0 is good after all that.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps! Looks like it could be a sunny day here
After a sleepless night my bgl at 5am was 6.2 - not surprised 
2 boiled eggs & a cuppa char one hour later bgl was 6.3
Look after yourselves and have an enjoyable weekend x
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 half an hour ago, 5.3 now, and that after hypo central yesterday evening after a longer walk than anticipated (4 fruit pastilles during the walk and a whole mars bar afterwards needed) . And a preemptive biscuit in the middle of the night as well. Guess last week wasn't the best time to up my basal, have now lowered it again!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 after long day yesterday. Mum's operation was success and I was with her as she slowly woke up over hours. So glad I could support her.  Thanks for all your good wishes and support, did overdo it yesterday as stayed so late missed my train, then had hypo, sister wouldn't pick me up so got expensive taxi. Oh well new day, back to hospital later, have good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for !e today. Hoping to get my bra decorated today ready for the Moonwalk in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it would appear the DF was out on the town last night as I woke up with a 13.9 after a hypo last night. Heading in the right direction now after a helping of insulin for breakfast. 

I hope you have a good weekend, sun shining for now


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

A sunny 5.7 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 after long day yesterday. Mum's operation was success and I was with her as she slowly woke up over hours. So glad I could support her.  Thanks for all your good wishes and support, did overdo it yesterday as stayed so late missed my train, then had hypo, sister wouldn't pick me up so got expensive taxi. Oh well new day, back to hospital later, have good day everyone.


Hi NJ - I'm so pleased to hear your mum's operation was successful and that she is slowly recovering from it  - sorry to hear tho of how your evening transpired  + hypo - it couldn't have happened on a worse night  - you really could have done without the hassle  - poor you  - & families who'd av em? No disrespect - hope you find a chance to relax & gather your momentum before you revisit your mum. Take care & look after yourself too x
WL


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 after long day yesterday. Mum's operation was success and I was with her as she slowly woke up over hours. So glad I could support her.  Thanks for all your good wishes and support, did overdo it yesterday as stayed so late missed my train, then had hypo, sister wouldn't pick me up so got expensive taxi. Oh well new day, back to hospital later, have good day everyone.


So pleased to hear your Mum is doing well after her op, such a worrying time for you though. Do try to look after yourself, you are important too as suspect Mum will need some help/support for a while when she gets home.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me after a lie in after a crampy night.

Glad to hear your mum is much better @New-journey 

The DF sounds to have been out on the lash last night causing havoc like a drunken hen night!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I am most supprised to only be 6.4 after my act of pure stupidity at around 1am. My dad is now short of 1 bar of chunky Kit Kat. I'm mad at myself.


Don't be Ljc - sometimes we throw caution to the wind.......
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me after a lie in after a crampy night.
> 
> Glad to hear your mum is much better @New-journey
> 
> The DF sounds to have been out on the lash last night causing havoc like a drunken hen night!


Mike's gone for the papers Amigo - and there's creamy triple layer choccy cake on the menu  - hurry up before it goes!!!
WL


----------



## Ditto

6.2 for me this morning. Quite high for me I think but I've been pigging out as usual so can't complain at that. Had half a large can of prunes and juice before bed.  I'm back on Atkins from this morning as put 8 pounds on.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.2 for me this morning. Quite high for me I think but I've been pigging out as usual so can't complain at that. Had half a large can of prunes and juice before bed.  I'm back on Atkins from this morning as put 8 pounds on.


Did it work Ditto? 
WL


----------



## Ditto

The prunes worked very well!  So sweet I shouldn't have been having them!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.9 and a lovely even  line all night


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.9 and a lovely even  line all night


Good chunky kit kat recovery Lin...just saw your post from yesterday...made me smile...had 'one of those days'...indulged...2 bars of Kit Kat...the four fingered ones...followed later by several squares of Milky Bar...supper was fish...chip shop fish...dreading my BG levels this morning...relieved to score a 6.5...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  I was 6.3 on Libre before getting out of bed - then 7.4 just after I'd taken the blood test! DF+DP=Exponential Increase in blood sugar/volume!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4/5.5 for me. Not quite a flat line over night but a moderately taut washing line will do. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Good chunky kit kat recovery Lin...just saw your post from yesterday...made me smile...had 'one of those days'...indulged...2 bars of Kit Kat...the four fingered ones...followed later by several squares of Milky Bar...supper was fish...chip shop fish...dreading my BG levels this morning...relieved to score a 6.5...



Blimey Bubbsie great result after all that indulgence, sometimes it has to be done lol


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's an 8.9 for me !!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's an 8.9 for me !!!


I see those exclamation points of frustration Barbara!!!...couldn't tell you what kind of punctuation I wanted to use when I started off...the waking bloods do take a while to come down...usually the last to behave themselves....mine did...keep at it...once 'Betty' knows you mean business...she'll realise she needs to retreat...enjoy your day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 11 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 5.6 this morning. Went to bed on 5.7 and straight overnight.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys . 5.9 for me but quite worked up last night when I tested 10.6 wasn't sure whether to correct or not, I didn't well looks like it's a good job I didn't x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Hi NJ - I'm so pleased to hear your mum's operation was successful and that she is slowly recovering from it  - sorry to hear tho of how your evening transpired  + hypo - it couldn't have happened on a worse night  - you really could have done without the hassle  - poor you  - & families who'd av em? No disrespect - hope you find a chance to relax & gather your momentum before you revisit your mum. Take care & look after yourself too x
> WL


Thanks for your support and understanding, and another long day yesterday, Mum needing lots of reassurance as having hallucinations and pain. I am relaxing here this morning and then going back.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> So pleased to hear your Mum is doing well after her op, such a worrying time for you though. Do try to look after yourself, you are important too as suspect Mum will need some help/support for a while when she gets home.


Thanks, You are so right! This morning going to lie on sofa, watching missed tv, relaxing, doing some yoga, then this afternoon I will go back.


----------



## New-journey

6.6 after eating crackers at 11 last night, so not too bad. I wish everyone a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good chunky kit kat recovery Lin...just saw your post from yesterday...made me smile...had 'one of those days'...indulged...2 bars of Kit Kat...the four fingered ones...followed later by several squares of Milky Bar...supper was fish...chip shop fish...dreading my BG levels this morning...relieved to score a 6.5...


That's an excellent result!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from sunny Leven. Really pleased with 7.7 this morning. New tablets working, but I also was more focused on what I ate yesterday. Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here at 6.30am, 7.1 two hours later, not such a steep rise for once.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> I see those exclamation points of frustration Barbara!!!...couldn't tell you what kind of punctuation I wanted to use when I started off...the waking bloods do take a while to come down...usually the last to behave themselves....mine did...keep at it...once 'Betty' knows you mean business...she'll realise she needs to retreat...enjoy your day.



You are reading me so well Bubbsie, yes very !!!! this morning lol Have a good day yourself x


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's an excellent result!


Lucky lucky lucky Jo...ooh...feel a song coming on here...where are my 'Daisy Duke' shorts?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   A very lucky 6.9 this morning which is totally amazing as I had a big bar of cadburys chocolate last night so really don't deserve it. Makes no sense either but it's the first time I've been in the 6's for ages. Maybe that's the way to go!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

A biggy for me this morning at 6.6 but that was after three days of eating out and having wine and fizz on the veranda


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 Saturday and 6.8 this morning after drinking cocktails all weekend with water in between.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!

Seems last night everyone went bananas eating & drinking all sorts including myself  - Choc eclair choc magnum ice-cream & choc swirl + half Bottle white
But I didn't escape the DF  - it was a 7.4 for me after getting up late  
Back on the straight & narrow today!

Hope it's as sunny where you are as it is here  - enjoy the remainder of what's left of this weekend folks  
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning everyone. 5.6 this morning. Went to bed on 5.7 and straight overnight.


Just catching up on posts  - good number GG x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 6.6 after eating crackers at 11 last night, so not too bad. I wish everyone a wonderful Sunday.


Good number NJ  - better than mine (7.4) but I did rather over indulge last night with chocolate stuff and white wine 

I trust you find your mum feeling a little better this afternoon with less or no more halucinations.

I  recall seeing a massive spider once when I was ill,  just above the bedroom door frame - and I mean massive massive  - one of those that had a bulbous body & very thin legs  - even in my frame of mind at the time I couldnt believe it & had to dismiss it but i did cover my head with the duvet and hoped it would be gone by the time I emerged again  - it was no laughing matter but I can laugh  about it now - hallucinations play havoc with our minds sometimes, particularly when we're administered strong medications.
((((Big hugs for you & your mum)))) thinking of you both, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> A biggy for me this morning at 6.6 but that was after three days of eating out and having wine and fizz on the veranda


Well I guess we all treat ourselves now and again A but 6.6 is still a good number
WL x


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.3 for me this morning, did lie in until 11, so a slight improvement, but 9.1 last night so nearly at the target 8 my GP gave me.  Does seem like sleep is bad for me.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Grannylorraine Good to hear you're making progress Lorraine  - you'll get there - I empathise with you regarding your sleep but you need sleep to function  - try to be patient with yourself, take care x
WL


----------



## RobK

My last 3 mornings have been 6.2/6.8/6.8 so I'm really pleased with those.


----------



## Ditto

6.1 @ 7.18am...I hates being in the 6s.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.1 @ 7.18am...I hates being in the 6s.


You'll get back into the 5's again Ditto - you always do. As for your query  - Prunes are made from plums and in exchsnge for the word prune are often referred to as "dried plums". While dried plums are naturally rich in fibre, like all other dried fruit, they are high in calories and sugar because they are concentrated.  One dried plum, which is tiny in size, contain about 23 calories whereas one whole fresh plum contains only 30 calories for as much larger volume of fruit.
1 prune = 4.77g net carbs; 3.20g sugar; 0.6g fiber; Total carbs 5.37g
Stewed prunes: 83.16g net carbs; Total carbs 83.1g
Prunes in heavy syrup pack: 56.15g carbs; 8.9g fibre; Total carbs 65.05g
There's more Nutritional Value for prunes on:- 
FatSecret
And
mobile.fatsecret.com

WL x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...just about to post...realised needed to test first...before I could do that...hold on...6.3 this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.7 today. Straight line at mid 4 overnight then rising since about 4:30am. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone 9.3 today disappoined to say the least oh well tomorrow is another day.

Good luck Bubbsie with your appointment today with the DSN.  

Morning Alan hope your feeling good after your run yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Monday morning peeps!

Midnight bgl 4.6
06.40am bgl 6.4  - (2 slices bergen toast & butter at 4am!) Never slept a wink all night - again 
Hope you all have the numbers you want.

Good number there Bubbsie
And GG

WL x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A straight 6 for me after a quite strange overnight graph. Crash, level, whoosh then gradual fall. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.8 here. It seems Tresiba lets me coast slowly and gently downwards thru the night (unlike Lantus which has more of a crash-bang-wallop profile with me). 

Forest fires raging all over Asturias apparently - now where did I put those marshmallows? Let's hope it rains soon!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, a high 6.8 for me after eating very little yesterday and being high for no reason. Guess it's the stress!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good number NJ  - better than mine (7.4) but I did rather over indulge last night with chocolate stuff and white wine
> 
> I trust you find your mum feeling a little better this afternoon with less or no more halucinations.
> 
> I  recall seeing a massive spider once when I was ill,  just above the bedroom door frame - and I mean massive massive  - one of those that had a bulbous body & very thin legs  - even in my frame of mind at the time I couldnt believe it & had to dismiss it but i did cover my head with the duvet and hoped it would be gone by the time I emerged again  - it was no laughing matter but I can laugh  about it now - hallucinations play havoc with our minds sometimes, particularly when we're administered strong medications.
> ((((Big hugs for you & your mum)))) thinking of you both, take care hun x
> WL


Thanks so much, that's a scary hallucination!  My Mum did not recognise me yesterday and couldn't speak sense but her heart is doing well and she has started sleeping more. I am on my way again soon.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...just about to post...realised needed to test first...before I could do that...hold on...6.3 this morning.


Good luck today Bubbsie, wishing you success with your appointment, thinking of you.


----------



## Robin

I certainly had a crash bang wallop last night, having dealt with the first hypo, I thought I could safely wait for the dawn rise to do its thing. Obviously not! that's what comes of doing a day's walking. My Libre graph looks like sand dunes.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  4.6 with a nice even line overnight till I got up that is , graph is telling a different story now lol.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a new week 5.1 for me today.


----------



## RobK

After a week of good un's in the 6's I have a 9.0 this morning, No idea where that came from


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all and happy Monday, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks so much, that's a scary hallucination!  My Mum did not recognise me yesterday and couldn't speak sense but her heart is doing well and she has started sleeping more. I am on my way again soon.


Hi NJ - great news that your mum's heart is doing well - the hallucinations are most probably due to the medication she is on  - once that is reduced I doubt she will suffer any more of them  - it's still only early days yet NJ and sleeping will only be to your mum's benefit towards her recovery.
I hope you are well rested - fed and ready to tackle a new day  - and yes stress plays havoc with our bgls so try not to worry too much should yours go a little haywire - you have enough worry on your plate without adding further - take care of yourself and don't forget to feed your tummy throughout the day  xxx
PS. Sorry, didn't mean to scare you with my spider hallucination
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning a 13.1 for me, so slightly lower than yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a new week 5.1 for me today.


Ah you just missed out on a HS Flower  -  tomorrow maybe  xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> After a week of good un's in the 6's I have a 9.0 this morning, No idea where that came from


Was it that bacon butty you had at midnight!!! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning a 13.1 for me, so slightly lower than yesterday.


Fab Lorraine - they're dipping slowly but surely  x
WL


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Morning all, a high 6.8 for me after eating very little yesterday and being high for no reason. Guess it's the stress!


Youre under so much stress right now N J . It is good to hear that your Mums heart is doing well and she is starting to sleep more. Try to get some rest while mum sleeps, Though I know it's difficult if not impossible in such a busy environment as well as being on the alert to help mum. 
XXX


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Was it that bacon butty you had at midnight!!!
> WL


I wish it was  But now could be a good time for some grilled bacon maybe


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> I certainly had a crash bang wallop last night, having dealt with the first hypo, I thought I could safely wait for the dawn rise to do its thing. Obviously not! that's what comes of doing a day's walking. My Libre graph looks like sand dunes.View attachment 3259


Oh dear , I see the DF was busy last night.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to 5.5 this morning


----------



## Dollypolly

8.1 this morning for me and it's all the cocktails coming out of my system I'm sure off it. 
Back to reality now as this won't be a reoccurring thing for sure.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprisingly low 4.4 for me today - 4.6 on Libre, and showing in the mid-4s throughout the night  Obviously, the key to low, steady levels is to run a half marathon the day before...!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprisingly low 4.4 for me today - 4.6 on Libre, and showing in the mid-4s throughout the night  Obviously, the key to low, steady levels is to run a half marathon the day before...!



Oh I'll bear that in mind northerner! You make a start, I'll catch up later!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A pleasant 5.4 today.

I've had a nice run of 5s lately, and think that it's because I've been up early to test straightaway and not pottering about first. That, and letting the cat out after breakfast for her early morning constitutional before the butch tabby from over the garden wakes up and comes out to chase her...


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Oh I'll bear that in mind northerner! You make a start, I'll catch up later!


I'll catch you at the end


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me this morning, but down to the seeded bread toast I had before bed I think. Have a good day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> I wish it was  But now could be a good time for some grilled bacon maybe


That's just what I'm grilling now to have with scrambled eggs!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A surprisingly low 4.4 for me today - 4.6 on Libre, and showing in the mid-4s throughout the night  Obviously, the key to low, steady levels is to run a half marathon the day before...!


But could you really keep that pace up for days a week Northie?
WLx


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back to 5.5 this morning


That's a decent number A nowt to worry about  - you know how to achieve lower numbers  - was it a hectic weekend overloaded with beer wine & delicious crumpets?
WLx


----------



## Ditto

6.2 but I am full of a cold, have had it forever it seems, can't stop sneezing. I usually like sneezing but I'm a bit fed-up with it now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  4.6 with a nice even line overnight till I got up that is , graph is telling a different story now lol.


Good one Ljc - I matched your number at midnight!
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.2 but I am full of a cold, have had it forever it seems, can't stop sneezing. I usually like sneezing but I'm a bit fed-up with it now.


Oh gawd Ditto - you could do without that  - hope you feel better soon x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Late on parade, sorry peeps - 5.8


----------



## sunny sanghera

5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys , I was 8.5 at 7 this morning  never mind maybe I'll get back on track at some point, wish I had a reason like I'd indulged in something nice but unfortunately not the case  x


----------



## Davo

I was 7.1 this morning. Great news for me as for the past three months I have been averaging 10-12. Started eating less carbs for the past few days and this is now the second day running I have been under 10. Pleased with that


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> That's a decent number A nowt to worry about  - you know how to achieve lower numbers  - was it a hectic weekend overloaded with beer wine & delicious crumpets?
> WLx



Wedding Anniversary, so 2 posh restaurants, big breakfasts, not a lot of exercise and not a lot of water, oh and few bottles of red, white, prosecco and a couple of  G&Ts


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Wedding Anniversary, so 2 posh restaurants, big breakfasts, not a lot of exercise and not a lot of water, oh and few bottles of red, white, prosecco and a couple of  G&Ts


Wonderful way to celebrate a Wedding Anniversary  - assuming its yours - Congratulations A - may you enjoy many more years to come with much happiness good health joy & wealth x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...couldn't sleep...hoping that will settle down...6.4 today (yuk)...blame it on the adrenalin...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a 3...roll that dice!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's an 8.4 for me.  have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9/4.9 for me after going to bed on a 10.4. Still trying to get my tea time ratio/ timings right so I can get away with a single jab. Looks like I'm going to have to cut down on the basal again as well .Interesting life innit. Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't sleep...hoping that will settle down...6.4 today (yuk)...blame it on the adrenalin...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a 3...roll that dice!


Fingers crossed


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't sleep...hoping that will settle down...6.4 today (yuk)...blame it on the adrenalin...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a 3...roll that dice!


Good luck for the clot clinic.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. A 5.1 for me this snowy morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. Snow Greyhound Gal?  That's just not on!
Good luck at clinic today Bubbsie. Everything crossed for the magic 3


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here. 

Good luck at the clot clinic, Bubbs.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's a bight sunny one here.
Woke up a couple of hours later than I usually do  , feeling as if I've been out  on the tiles all night  .
5.1 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  7.4 here and very cold and snowing I'm not looking forward to venturing out today, good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie xx


----------



## Ditto

6.2 yesterday and 5.6 today. Morning all. 

Snowing? Agh. I have all my sheets blowing in the gentle breeze in the sun. Snow is not allowed...only at Christmas.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6 9 here, went to bed a bit higher to avoid a repeat of previous night's hypos, reduction in basal seems to have worked now it's kicked in. ( thank you, Mr. Slow Lantus)


----------



## RobK

Lovely sunny morning and you can all keep your snow! 7.4 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its all the ones for me today, 11.1.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all from snowy, freezing Leven. 10.3 at 0645 then down to 8.6 at 0832 after coffee and a wee lie in with my book. Have a good day all and stay warm (I'm chittering just now but porridge will heat me up)


----------



## Barbara W

Hope you get the result your after Bubbsie.

No snow here thankfully but have a mixture of rain wind and hailstones.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.5 for me today, so a big step in the right direction, and the first time my waking has been lower than my night time reading.  Doc upped me to 2 tablets in the evening.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Haven't slept in this late for months!  5.9 for me today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 this unseasonably cold morning! I have a friend visiting from Oz who thinks these temps are the end of the world!  She needs to come back in Dec!


----------



## Dollypolly

Again 8.1 "sigh" 

How long does it take for alcohol to come out of your system again????


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Haven't slept in this late for months!  5.9 for me today


You must have needed the extra kip.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Good luck at the clot clinic, Bubbs.


Thank you Bloden...just back...levels stable...three weeks before the next appointment...result.


----------



## Hazel

That's good news Barbara


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you Bloden...just back...levels stable...three weeks before the next appointment...result.


That's good news.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Tuesday afternoon Peeps!

7.1 for me today  - not much of a dip from 7.6 last night!!!
DF thank you NOT for visiting some of us last night - Shooo away with you!

Hope you are all as well as you can be folks and enjoy the remainder of the day x
WL


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you Bloden...just back...levels stable...three weeks before the next appointment...result.



That's good news Bubbsie. Been a tough week but some results for you 

My blood pressure decided to go through the roof last night. No idea why but I'm suspecting my kidneys are implicated. Always something!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...couldn't sleep...hoping that will settle down...6.4 today (yuk)...blame it on the adrenalin...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a 3...roll that dice!


Bubbsie I'm sure you'll soon settle back into your usual routine  - 6.4 good number  - pleased to see Clinic went well today with your blood clot levels stable well done, take care. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. It's a bight sunny one here.
> Woke up a couple of hours later than I usually do  , feeling as if I've been out  on the tiles all night  .
> 5.1 today.


One shy of a HS Ljc  - shame but maybe tomorrow x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.2 yesterday and 5.6 today. Morning all.
> 
> Snowing? Agh. I have all my sheets blowing in the gentle breeze in the sun. Snow is not allowed...only at Christmas.


@Ditto - back in the 5's again - well done.
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie I'm sure you'll soon settle back into your usual routine  - 6.4 good number  - pleased to see Clinic went well today with your blood clot levels stable well done, take care. x
> WL


Three whole weeks before the next one WL...feels like a holiday!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.5 for me today, so a big step in the right direction, and the first time my waking has been lower than my night time reading.  Doc upped me to 2 tablets in the evening.


Great number Lorraine  - coming down slowly  - that's the way to do it x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> That's good news Bubbsie. Been a tough week but some results for you
> 
> My blood pressure decided to go through the roof last night. No idea why but I'm suspecting my kidneys are implicated. Always something!


Bugger Amigo...get one thing resolved...then...bang...may be just a transient thing...al least you'll be able to monitor it...hoping those kidneys are not implicated...let us know.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Haven't slept in this late for months!  5.9 for me today


Hi Northie - no harm lying in later than usual  - I reckon tiz your body telling you that you still need to rest to overcome Sundays successful event, hope you've got your legs back now! Take care 
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. A 5.1 for me this snowy morning.


GG Shame you just missed out on the house special  - may tomorrow eh? Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  7.4 here and very cold and snowing I'm not looking forward to venturing out today, good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie xx


Root out those wellies Kaylz - can't have you slipping or falling over in this inclement weather, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6 9 here, went to bed a bit higher to avoid a repeat of previous night's hypos, reduction in basal seems to have worked now it's kicked in. ( thank you, Mr. Slow Lantus)


Got the hang of it now eh Robin good for you,  take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Three whole weeks before the next one WL...feels like a holiday!


Sorry I wasn't awake in time to wish you good luck Bubbs - late night - 3wks til next clinic? Wow that's good news - methinks you deserve a holiday after recent events, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> That's good news Bubbsie. Been a tough week but some results for you
> 
> My blood pressure decided to go through the roof last night. No idea why but I'm suspecting my kidneys are implicated. Always something!


Hoping that's not the case Amigo  - rest up today if you can to bring your B/P down,  take care hun x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Root out those wellies Kaylz - can't have you slipping or falling over in this inclement weather, take care x
> WL


i haven't had a pair of wellies for years haha I survived the journey no idea how though the bus was all over the road on the way home x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> i haven't had a pair of wellies for years haha I survived the journey no idea how though the bus was all over the road on the way home x


Oh my goodness  - but sounds like you had a good bus driver to get you home even if was a slippery journey! x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are home in one piece.


----------



## RobK

Kaylz said:


> i haven't had a pair of wellies for years haha I survived the journey no idea how though the bus was all over the road on the way home x



You need to move to the south coast, lovely day here and temps in double figures all day


----------



## Kaylz

RobK said:


> You need to move to the south coast, lovely day here and temps in double figures all day


lucky you haha, we've had the heating on twice and I had to wear a pair of gloves on my venture lol x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

another 5.5 today, sunny but Baltic as well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, with 5.6 on Libre


----------



## AJLang

11.7.  Mum went into hospital on Monday under the impression that they could help her.  She got told yesterday that there is nothing more that they can do for her and she will be discharged today. Devastating news.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 11.7.  Mum went into hospital on Monday under the impression that they could help her.  She got told yesterday that there is nothing more that they can do for her and she will be discharged today. Devastating news.


Oh Amanda, I am so sorry to hear your terrible news  {{{HUGS}}} for you, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Barbara W

Sorry to hear about the sad news of your mum @AJLang my thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's an 8.7 from me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

In a moment of weakness...a Milky Bar...followed by a Kit Kat (four fingers) last night...woke to a very  surprising 5.8...go figure?.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Still feeling yuk.   Woke up around four was 10.3 with a straight up arrow and a Humpty bumpty line . After a 4 unit correction I'm 7.7 with a slanted upwards arrow. My meter agrees with Libre figures. 
The  suns shining brightly and that chilly breeze we get here all too often has decided to have a lie in.
Not read any posts yet, I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly high 7.3/7.4 but a much more level evening/night. Sorry to hear your news @AJLang.


----------



## Ljc

@AJLang. I am so sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning all. Still feeling yuk.   Woke up around four was 10.3 with a straight up arrow and a Humpty bumpty line . After a 4 unit correction I'm 7.7 with a slanted upwards arrow. My meter agrees with Libre figures.
> The  suns shining brightly and that chilly breeze we get here all too often has decided to have a lie in.
> Not read any posts yet, I hope all is well with you all.


Hope you are feeling much better very soon Lin {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Thoughts are with you and your mum @AJLang x


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> @AJLang. I am so sorry to hear about your mum.


Me too, AJ. Sending (((hugs))) to you and your family.

Morning all. Well, well, well...7.7 at bedtime and 6.2 at 7am. That's the first of this week's basal tests out of the way and Tresiba passes with flying colours!


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 11.7.  Mum went into hospital on Monday under the impression that they could help her.  She got told yesterday that there is nothing more that they can do for her and she will be discharged today. Devastating news.


Sorry to hear this. Sending you a cyber hug. Take care.


----------



## Browser

Morning everyone. 6.8 this morning. Have a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Very sorry about your mum AJ {hugs}


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 6.3 today. From snow yesterday, to bright blue skies and sunshine today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here! 
Sorry to hear about your mother, AJ.


----------



## Stitch147

Thinking of you Amanda. X

Morning gang, a 10 for me today. Not long now until my hospital appointment.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 today and 4.1 last night with a straight line overnight and no hypos! I didn't eat anything last evening for a meal as I wasn't hungry. So after nearly 40 years I've cracked it.... on the days I don't follow @Northerner  advice to run a half marathon, I just don't eat and hey presto steady, low glucose readings. Easy peasy  

Amanda thinking of you and your family x


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.1 today and 4.1 last night with a straight line overnight and no hypos! I didn't eat anything last evening for a meal as I wasn't hungry. So after nearly 40 years I've cracked it.... on the days I don't follow @Northerner  advice to run a half marathon, I just don't eat and hey presto steady, low glucose readings. Easy peasy


I wonder if NICE will write this into their recommendations?   Actually, that's pretty impressive  Weren't you worried about being so low before bed though?


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Weren't you worried about being so low before bed though?



My cgm and bg results were a flat line in the 4's for a good few hours so I took a gamble and went to bed - I did reduce my basal to 50% for 3 hours from midnight to 3am as an experiment. I wouldn't usually go to bed that low but I decided to try it and see what happened.

Pretty sure NICE will be interested in such proven practices


----------



## RobK

A first in the 5's for me this morning with a 5.9


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry to hear about your mum AJ.  I had a 12.5 this morning, but that was probably down to the silly lemonade mistake yesterday evening.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  i was 5.8 at 6:40  I'm so sorry to hear about your mum @AJLang my thoughts are with you and sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.9 today. 

So sorry to hear about your mum Amanda xx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all  5.3 @ 7.51am.

Yes, very sorry to hear about your mum AJ


----------



## Amigo

A late 6.6 for me


----------



## Wirrallass

A rather late Happy good Wednesday morning peeps!

Went to bed on a 5.3  - woke to a 6.3 ........not too bad considering....

@Ljc  - poor you hope you start to feel better soon x

Enjoy your afternoon folks doing whatever takes your fancy x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 11.7.  Mum went into hospital on Monday under the impression that they could help her.  She got told yesterday that there is nothing more that they can do for her and she will be discharged today. Devastating news.


Amanda I'm truly sorry to hear your devastating news  - my heart goes out to you and your mum - you take care now (((hugs for strength))) J xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> In a moment of weakness...a Milky Bar...followed by a Kit Kat (four fingers) last night...woke to a very  surprising 5.8...go figure?.


Hey Bubbs good number  - I'll have what your eating please! I reckon our DF was busy dropping in on some other folk last night - lucky you got away with it, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> A 6.3 today. From snow yesterday, to bright blue skies and sunshine today.


Snap! Me too GG x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

6.5 for me this am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today - I was 6.0 on the Libre before getting out of bed, then 6.6 by the time I got downstairs!  I have been around 5.0 for the entire night. The Libre really illustrates how the Dawn Phenomenon gets going for me


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning its a 7.9 this morning from me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RobK

Sparkling blue skies and a hard frost this morning, A 6.1 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back in the 4s today with a 4.8


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. It's a 5.2 for me today, despite going to bed on almost 9 after miscalculating and under bolusing for dinner . Mr Lantus did his normal job of quickly bringing me down to low 5s where I stayed all night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.3 here - who knows why?! 

Morning basal testing atm - trying to focus on how it'll feel to know my basal's set correctly once my testing's over (not on bacon sarnies, scrambled eggs on toast, a big mug of coffee, Krispy Kreme doughnuts...ahhh!).

Enjoy the random weather ev1.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.3 here - who knows why?!
> 
> They did say the wind was going to start to change direction today


----------



## Bloden

Oh, der, I forgot about wind direction affecting BG. Thanks GG.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all  another 5.3 @ 5.09am.

I've just done a very silly thing. After being good last night and just having korma and salad which was allowed on Atkins, I then had Indian left-overs for breakfast as I can't bear waste. My bg has gone to 9.7! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am quite shocked but it has been a BIG wake-up call. I will now go for a walk to try and disperse the glucose agh how could I be so stupid? I have to get over this waste thing and just give everything to the birdies and squirrels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a small lay in this morning...how I needed it...5.7 today.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 11.7.  Mum went into hospital on Monday under the impression that they could help her.  She got told yesterday that there is nothing more that they can do for her and she will be discharged today. Devastating news.


Sorry to read your awful news about your mum. {hugs} and thinking of you. Carol


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Good morning all  another 5.3 @ 5.09am.
> 
> I've just done a very silly thing. After being good last night and just having korma and salad which was allowed on Atkins, I then had Indian left-overs for breakfast as I can't bear waste. My bg has gone to 9.7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite shocked but it has been a BIG wake-up call. I will now go for a walk to try and disperse the glucose agh how could I be so stupid? I have to get over this waste thing and just give everything to the birdies and squirrels.


Just think of a bucket with a lid and a big sign crossed out with your name on it. Be nice to birdies week, they need the carbs


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.4 for me induced by a lotus biscuit and square of 90% at bed time (too low with a 5.5) x


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 9.1 for me this morning.levels creeping down nicely


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I'm very pleased with this . Oops sorry your having to c rain your necks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its all the ones for me again today 11.1.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm very pleased with this . View attachment 3277Oops sorry your having to c rain your necks.


Nice line, Lin, I wish I could pull mine a bit tauter, it always looks as if it's got heavy towels hung on it.
7.1 here, was nicely in the 5s between 2am and 5am!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and very pleased to be sharing 6.5 with you khskel! Must admit I've eaten very few carbs for 2 days. And no cheese and only one coffee with cream so my calorie intake has dropped too. Hence weight down too.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6.4 for me after another high day yesterday. Good news is my Mum is now in high dependency unit and has come back to her normal reality after not even recognising me for a few days. Now to get her moving and eating again, and she can move to normal ward. I am far less worried now.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. It's a 5.2 for me today, despite going to bed on almost 9 after miscalculating and under bolusing for dinner . Mr Lantus did his normal job of quickly bringing me down to low 5s where I stayed all night.


Congratulations on the House Special! 



New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6.4 for me after another high day yesterday. Good news is my Mum is now in high dependency unit and has come back to her normal reality after not even recognising me for a few days. Now to get her moving and eating again, and she can move to normal ward. I am far less worried now.


Excellent news  I hope her recovery continues well


----------



## Lindarose

That's very reassuring to hear your mum is doing so well New Journey. The worst is over now


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and very pleased to be sharing 6.5 with you khskel! Must admit I've eaten very few carbs for 2 days. And no cheese and only one coffee with cream so my calorie intake has dropped too. Hence weight down too.



Good to hear Linda. I must follow your example! Nice to see better results for you.

A 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.4 for me -  no idea why. As Yazz once sang 'the only way is up' 

That's lovely news about your Mums progress New journey


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.2 for me this morning, but I did miss my last metformin of the day due to having severe indigestion following my lunch which sent my bg sky high.  Safe to say I will not eat veg jambalaya again at work.


----------



## Hazel

5.8 for me this morning


----------



## mikeyB

I had 7.1, but I'm such a slob that it was halfway through the dawn effect. Oh well, that's my body. New one, please


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its all the ones for me again today 11.1.


B****R Stitch...not long to go now...roll on the 5th of May...have I got the date right yet?...make sure you keep your dates in order...Moonwalk...Consultant...don't want you turning up to hospital in that decorated Bra...scare the life out of him/her...mind you...will get you their absolute attention if you did...there's a thought!


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> B****R Stitch...not long to go now...roll on the 5th of May...have I got the date right yet?...make sure you keep your dates in order...Moonwalk...Consultant...don't want you turning up to hospital in that decorated Bra...scare the life out of him/her...mind you...will get you their absolute attention if you did...there's a thought!


Hi Bubbsie, yep 5th May for hospital, then the 13th may for moonwalk. Gonna use the hospital appointment as a training walk as its 4 miles from my house and if its dry I'm going to walk there and back. I wont be wearing my decorated bra though!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Bubbsie, yep 5th May for hospital, then the 13th may for moonwalk. Gonna use the hospital appointment as a training walk as its 4 miles from my house and if its dry I'm going to walk there and back. I wont be wearing my decorated bra though!


Wise decision Stitch...good luck with Appointment...and Consultant!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Bubbsie, yep 5th May for hospital, then the 13th may for moonwalk. Gonna use the hospital appointment as a training walk as its 4 miles from my house and if its dry I'm going to walk there and back. I wont be wearing my decorated bra though!



They have to sort you out that day Stitch, it's one of my birthday presents to see your levels start to be controlled!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> They have to sort you out that day Stitch, it's one of my birthday presents to see your levels start to be controlled!


Thanks Amigo, hopefully your birthday will bring me luck. X


----------



## Dollypolly

7.4 for me


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6.4 for me after another high day yesterday. Good news is my Mum is now in high dependency unit and has come back to her normal reality after not even recognising me for a few days. Now to get her moving and eating again, and she can move to normal ward. I am far less worried now.


@New-journey.  I am glad to hear your mum is now back to her normal self.  Our parents put us through it at times don't they, well I know mine have.  
I hope you start to see a speedy recovery from now onwards. 
And don't forget to look after yourself too.
Take care XXX


----------



## Bettis

6.8 this morning bit higher than usual


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.4 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.3 from me.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there, ev1. 4.7 here, after a Libre straight line from lunch-time onwards yesterday.

Got my afternoon basal test today - ugh! I keep telling myself it'll be worth it!

So glad to hear your Mum's getting better, NJ. Must've been a stressful few days for you. Take care.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A mysterious 7.7 for me. No libre at the moment so don't know if it was a gradual rise overnight or a 2am whoosh. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6.4 for me after another high day yesterday. Good news is my Mum is now in high dependency unit and has come back to her normal reality after not even recognising me for a few days. Now to get her moving and eating again, and she can move to normal ward. I am far less worried now.


Good news new -journey.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 8.1 for me this morning. Not getting too excited but every number in single figures is a great oneGetting back into the thinking of better food choices but not going hell for leather


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning chaps. A 5.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  6.1 here from an 8.2 last night  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Mmmm a 6.3 this morning, not impressed


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you on the 5.8 step please Northerner, seems a good place to hang out


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.5 for me,  I am so pleased to be seeing single figures.  I hope it is onwards and downwards from now on.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning gang, a 10.3 for me today. Roll on lunchtime when I can leave the office and start the long weekend. After all it is POETS day.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 6.2 for me after another long day in the hospital. Today is a day for me, catching up with work emails and resting! Thanks everyone for your wonderful support, love this amazing forum.


----------



## grovesy

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 6.2 for me after another long day in the hospital. Today is a day for me, catching up with work emails and resting! Thanks everyone for your wonderful support, love this amazing forum.


Enjoy your me day!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and pleased with 6.8 today. I think for me to keep BG down I have to lower calories drastically which is fine to lose a few pounds too. Doing that means carbs are reduced too. Well that's my theory


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.7 today... little bit high for me...no idea what happened...remember I was baking last night...the rest is a blur.


----------



## RobK

A 6.3 for me this morning, Lowest yesterday 5.6 highest 6.8 really pleased with those numbers.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 5.5 @ 4.47 woke refreshed but too early. I wish I could sleep longer, they say you're more at risk of dementia if you don't get a full 8 hours to wash your brain clean.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 5.5 @ 4.47 woke refreshed but too early. I wish I could sleep longer, they say you're more at risk of dementia if you don't get a full 8 hours to wash your brain clean.


No hope for me then, I've had insomnia since my late teens.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 5.5 @ 4.47 woke refreshed but too early. I wish I could sleep longer, they say you're more at risk of dementia if you don't get a full 8 hours to wash your brain clean.



That and drinking Diet Coke apparently Ditto! 

My mum could sleep the clock round (still can) and she has dementia.

I put these theories in the same category as the cures for cancer, diabetes and the common cold!


----------



## Dollypolly

8.0 for me this am. Wish it was lower but I was snacking again at silly o'clock


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...6.7 today... little bit high for me...no idea what happened...remember I was baking last night...the rest is a blur.


Licking the bowl also counts


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  I was 5.4 on the Libre before getting out of bed, but it showed 6.9 when I tested at the same time as the blood test 5 minutes later - I think all the sugar must have fallen out of my head and gone into my arm when I stood up


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today  I was 5.4 on the Libre before getting out of bed, but it showed 6.9 when I tested at the same time as the blood test 5 minutes later - I think all the sugar must have fallen out of my head and gone into my arm when I stood up


Why's your head full of sugar? Did you literally have 'sweet dreams'?

Mornin! 6.2 here.

Well, after basal testing 3 quarters of my day, I'm happy with my Tresiba dose. And I've learned what it's like to be REALLY hungry.

Enjoy the bank holiday folks.


----------



## Browser

Good morning. 6.8 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's an 8.2 for me this morning.


----------



## RobK

7.0 for me this morning, Have a nice weekend folks.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. It's a 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Changed my sensor last night so extra fingerpricks today,  6.8 meter  15 mins later  4.7 on Libre and the graph looks as though it couldn't make up its mind which direction to go in


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.7 for me today. Off out for a girly day with my bestie. We're going to a spring craft fair at Hyde Hall in Chelmsford.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.7 for me today. Off out for a girly day with my bestie. We're going to a spring craft fair at Hyde Hall in Chelmsford.


Have a fab day Stitch


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 4,7...since scoffed a Kit Kat right before bed...tested again...4.8...wonder how long that will last?...may need to eat one every night?


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...woke to a 4,7...since scoffed a Kit Kat right before bed...tested again...4.8...wonder how long that will last?...may need to eat one every night?


Well, we are all different...!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  it's a 6 <cough> for me today x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Bubbsie 4.7,for me too despite making a complete a**e of my timings last night. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, a 5.8 for me and happy to  be back in the 5's, wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Bubbsie and Khskel, 4.7 here!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Well, we are all different...!


Might give it a miss now Alan!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 5.9 @ 6.39 am. Shocked to the core after watching the Samoans. Fattest place on Earth.  That poor lady who'd had her foot off and didn't know what caused it. The young lady then tells her and she says "So it's down to food then" and nods before going on to eat a plate of fries and turkey tails which her family had brought into the hospital for her. 

I'm watching Angela Rippon now on Aspirin. I'm glad I take it but worry about stomach bleeds. I'll be the healthiest hypochondriac I know.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, snap, Bubbsie and Khskel, 4.7 here!


Could have knocked me down with a feather Robin...my first 4...a trio of us to boot...reasonable start to the Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 5.9 @ 6.39 am. Shocked to the core after watching the Samoans. Fattest place on Earth.  That poor lady who'd had her foot off and didn't know what caused it. The young lady then tells her and she says "So it's down to food then" and nods before going on to eat a plate of fries and turkey tails which her family had brought into the hospital for her.
> 
> I'm watching Angela Rippon now on Aspirin. I'm glad I take it but worry about stomach bleeds. I'll be the healthiest hypochondriac I know.


Oh Ditto you do make me laugh...you have great numbers...great sense of humour...great honesty...refreshing...look forward to your posts...keep it up.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.4 for me, think of me on Monday at 0700 when I am up for work on a lovely bank holiday
Off for haircut soon so have a lovely day all


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7  which is what I went to bed on so can't be bad


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a 6.7 after a long long sleep . I'll sit with you Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and a 6.7 after a long long sleep . I'll sit with you Amigo



Happily Linda. We'll share a sugar free drink on the 6.7 step!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to normality with a 4.9 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.2 for me today, but I was woken up with a anxiety attack, no idea why, so that might be the reason for the slight rise on the last couple of days.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.2 for me today, but I was woken up with a anxiety attack, no idea why, so that might be the reason for the slight rise on the last couple of days.


Not so good but still lower than what you've been experiencing lately, keep up the good work  x


----------



## sunny sanghera

8.8 today but I ate a kebab at night still gave enough units tho to cover it


----------



## Davo

8.5 for me this morning - must do better I hear the doctor saying


----------



## Dollypolly

8.0 for me think my meters stuck that number the now. 

Davo the morning one is last one to lower so don't panic just yet.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Bank Holiday Saturday afternoon Peeps!

@Kaylz - shove over it was a 6.0 for me too

My meter said it was a good sign
when yesterdays waking was a five nine.
With seven one last night
I declare with delight
today's six upon waking is just dandy & fine!

Have a great Bank Holiday folks - hope the sun shines for you all. Take care x
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the good wishes about Mum. She got home Thursday. I really admire her positive attitude although she has a lot to put up with health wise.. Fortunately Mark has a long weekend so he has been taking me out to keep me cheerful - although I may have had a bit too much vodka yesterday. After some vodka cocktails my attempts to get get off of the sofa in the bar were rather comical


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes about Mum. She got home Thursday. I really admire her positive attitude although she has a lot to put up with health wise.. Fortunately Mark has a long weekend so he has been taking me out to keep me cheerful - although I may have had a bit too much vodka yesterday. After some vodka cocktails my attempts to get get off of the sofa in the bar were rather comical


Good to hear your mum has been discharged from hospital AJ and enjoying her home comforts once again. No doubt a worrying & anxious time for you. Glad you have the support of Mark to lift your spirits  - and glad the spirits are keeping yours uplifted! x
WL
.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes about Mum. She got home Thursday. I really admire her positive attitude although she has a lot to put up with health wise.. Fortunately Mark has a long weekend so he has been taking me out to keep me cheerful - although I may have had a bit too much vodka yesterday. After some vodka cocktails my attempts to get get off of the sofa in the bar were rather comical


It's clear you get your positive spirit from her Amanda, good to hear she is home 

Good morning, A House Special 5.2 for me today!  Haven't had one of those for donkey's years!


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> 8.5 for me this morning - must do better I hear the doctor saying


Agree with Dolly...the waking number is usually the last to come down...doing the best you can...all you can do...you'll be there soon enough!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a very late night...a very early start (unplanned)...couldn't sleep...woke to a 4.8...tested again...still in the 4's...little concerned...not been terribly well disciplined recently...wouldn't say I am eating brilliantly (still on the Kit Kats before bed...I do not in any way recommend that unholy practice)...yet... quite a drop for me...never been in the 4.s before...just wondering if my new meter is up to scratch...paranoid or what?


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes about Mum. She got home Thursday. I really admire her positive attitude although she has a lot to put up with health wise.. Fortunately Mark has a long weekend so he has been taking me out to keep me cheerful - although I may have had a bit too much vodka yesterday. After some vodka cocktails my attempts to get get off of the sofa in the bar were rather comical


Made me laugh Amanda...sounds like exactly what you needed...thankful to hear your Mum is home...must be a great relief for you & your family.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> It's clear you get your positive spirit from her Amanda, good to hear she is home
> 
> Good morning, A House Special 5.2 for me today!  Haven't had one of those for donkey's years!


Bingo Alan!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 8.3 from me. Have a good day everyone. 


Glad your mum back at home where she belongs Amanda. 


Bubbsie great results well gel


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Flat 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes about Mum. She got home Thursday. I really admire her positive attitude although she has a lot to put up with health wise.. Fortunately Mark has a long weekend so he has been taking me out to keep me cheerful - although I may have had a bit too much vodka yesterday. After some vodka cocktails my attempts to get get off of the sofa in the bar were rather comical


Really glad for you that your mum is home. And although vodka is my least favourite drink, have been there with the struggles to get my body to move from the chair or wherever, so had a wee giggle at your comments. Keep your spirits up


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a rather spectacular 14.3 for me today!


----------



## khskel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a rather spectacular 14.3 for me today!


I hope your appointment gets you moving in the right direction.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 for me. A stay at home day for me due to road closures for the Tour de Yorkshire. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  7.3 for me  but had a hypo yesterday and it usually puts me off rhythm, I want to be normal again for 1 day lol x


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang that made me lol, I was once so bad I pulled a drawer out of my chest of drawers then fell in it and couldnt get out so sat in it for a while haha x


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. No idea what my levels are due to running out of strips again. Might have to start using the Codefree, get it back off my sister.  Have a lovely weekend y'all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, better than the 3.9 I woke to half an hour ago.


----------



## Stitch147

khskel said:


> I hope your appointment gets you moving in the right direction.


Thank you, so do I.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning 8.3 from me. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> 
> Glad your mum back at home where she belongs Amanda.
> 
> 
> Bubbsie great results well gel


Think 'Betty' is trying to lull me into a false sense of security...keeping a close eye on her Barbara!


----------



## RobK

7.2 This morning after a big Chinese stir fly last night.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a rather spectacular 14.3 for me today!



Hope you've got all these highs ready for the doc to see on Friday Stitch! Don't whip yourself up into a frenzy though for the appointment.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Hope you've got all these highs ready for the doc to see on Friday Stitch! Don't whip yourself up into a frenzy though for the appointment.


I have a lovely spreadsheet that shows everything, I've printed out all my drs record since diagnosis and got my list of questions ready.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I have a lovely spreadsheet that shows everything, I've printed out all my drs record since diagnosis and got my list of questions ready.



Good stuff! They've got to find that magic elixir that will get your levels down now Stitch! 

I'm a 6.2 this morning after a night of cramp so bad I wanted to scream!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Good stuff! They've got to find that magic elixir that will get your levels down now Stitch!
> 
> I'm a 6.2 this morning after a night of cramp so bad I wanted to scream!


B****r Amigo...have found myself doing the cramp 'dance' around the bedroom...early hours of the morning...feel for you...tough...but...despite that...good numbers...just let out that scream...so cathartic.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and pleased with 6.5 this morning. Sorry I can't match you today Amigo - with the numbers not the cramp ouch 
Getting close now Stitch. Thank goodness.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> B****r Amigo...have found myself doing the cramp 'dance' around the bedroom...early hours of the morning...feel for you...tough...but...despite that...good numbers...just let out that scream...so cathartic.



Not sure hubbie's nerves would survive it though Bubbsie especially as it happens every night many times!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> It's clear you get your positive spirit from her Amanda, good to hear she is home
> 
> Good morning, A House Special 5.2 for me today!  Haven't had one of those for donkey's years!


Great news Amanda you have your Mum at home and you have the support of Mark this weekend.

Congrats Alan on your house special, may the next be sooner!

I am on a high 6.9, no idea why,  seems my insulin needs have completely changed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Not sure hubbie's nerves would survive it though Bubbsie especially as it happens every night many times!


Punishing Amigo...don't want to lower the tone here...but...one of the many times I had to get up to do the 'Cramp Dance'...someone here thought they were about to get lucky...he should be so lucky...no idea how you cope...appreciate you have to...just thinking about it makes me sweat!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great news Amanda you have your Mum at home and you have the support of Mark this weekend.
> 
> Congrats Alan on your house special, may the next be sooner!
> 
> I am on a high 6.9, no idea why, it is like my insulin needs have completely changed.


The little 'Madam' is toying with you Jo...'Betty' needs a good thrashing!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and pleased with 6.5 this morning


Things do seem to be improving Linda, getting regular 6s now


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.1 for me yesterday, but only took 2 metformin due to yesterday's lie in.  I obviously need the 3rd one.


----------



## Lindarose

Northerner said:


> Things do seem to be improving Linda, getting regular 6s now


Thanks Northernee.  Yes I'm pleased to see 6's again. But can't pretend it's easy for me cutting out all the naughty foods I love so much! 
Congrats on your HS!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.   5.3 with a much improved line 
I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning all. No idea what my levels are due to running out of strips again. Might have to start using the Codefree, get it back off my sister.  Have a lovely weekend y'all.


I'll take a guess Ditto  - 5.6! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.   5.3 with a much improved line
> I hope all is well with everyone.


So close again Lin x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 this am which I am pleased with after what I ate yesterday


----------



## Wirrallass

Whoops I almost forgot to post here!
So, a happy good Sunday evening peeps!

Not surprised at 7.3 this morning  - DF showed her irritating face last night

Take care folks x
WL


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Agree with Dolly...the waking number is usually the last to come down...doing the best you can...all you can do...you'll be there soon enough!



I can be quite impatient but know it is life change. Be all worth it in the end


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> I can be quite impatient but know it is life change. Be all worth it in the end


I was exactly the same initially Davo...difficult not to rush...put diabetes in its place...saw it as a challenge...get off the medication...get down to low numbers...advised time after time not to rush...I slowed down...found a steady pace...better for me...yes...it is life changing...but...as you say worth it!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...although up early again....better sleep last night...needed it...woke to a 5.0 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's 8.3 from me  have a good everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Whoops I almost forgot to post here!
> So, a happy good Sunday evening peeps!
> 
> Not surprised at 7.3 this morning  - DF showed her irritating face last night
> 
> Take care folks x
> WL


Cheeky madam WL...shows up without an invite...try's to linger longer than she should...show her the door immediately!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 5.9 from me after an Indian last night. Could have done with 1/2 unit more bolus as went up to just over 9.0 but will know for next time (and it was worth it )


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A horrid 9.6 this morning.The graph looks rather  like a spider walking across the page. I know why tho,   Last night I had to start taking my just in case Antibiotics.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. A horrid 9.6 this morning.The graph looks rather  like a spider walking across the page. I know why tho,   Last night I had to start taking my just in case Antibiotics.



Are you OK? Are tootsies causing a problem again?


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. A good 7.0 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

White rabbits and an unremarkable 6.1 for me. Bank holiday and it's not raining yet. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  7.2 for me x


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Are you OK? Are tootsies causing a problem again?


Thank you. I'm Ok just feel a bit yuk.  just for a change Righty has decided she wants some attention.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> White rabbits and an unremarkable 6.1 for me. Bank holiday and it's not raining yet. Have a good day everyone.


ooh You've said it Khskel...it's raining now!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.3 for me today. Why can't every Monday be a bank holiday?


----------



## Robin

.morning all, 4.2 here. It's supposed to rain later here, wouldn't be a Bank Hol without the odd drop of rain.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  After a run of 6's today it's 7.3. A glass of Asti last night after a very busy run of work shifts is all I can think of that could have caused it.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch. It's a 5.0 for me -  no added extras today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 6.1 plus a nasty toothache, guess I might be having my first experience of antibiotics since diagnose but won't know till tomorrow!


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 6.1 plus a nasty toothache, guess I might be having my first experience of antibiotics since diagnose but won't know till tomorrow!


Oh nooo.  I don't know why, but these things always seem to happen at weekends or when everywhere is closed. 
It would be worth checking to see if there is an emergency dentist in your area, you might have Dentaline in your area who will be able to help


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Oh nooo.  I don't know why, but these things always seem to happen at weekends or when everywhere is closed.
> It would be worth checking to see if there is an emergency dentist in your area, you might have Dentaline in your area who will be able to help


Good point, will investigate.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Oh nooo.  I don't know why, but these things always seem to happen at weekends or when everywhere is closed.
> It would be worth checking to see if there is an emergency dentist in your area, you might have Dentaline in your area who will be able to help


I have just gooled as I had never heard of it, it looks as though it is service on available in Kent. 
I know of people around here haven't difficulty obtain emergency dental services over a Bank Holiday.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 10.3 for me today. Why can't every Monday be a bank holiday?



Absolutely Stitch...just think how rich B&Q would get! 

A 6.8 for me. Have a nice BHM everyone x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 6.1 plus a nasty toothache, guess I might be having my first experience of antibiotics since diagnose but won't know till tomorrow!


YUK! to both Jo...toothache & antibiotics....but...can't have one without the other...frustratingly!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good point, will investigate.


Not easy to tolerate the taste...possibly... some oil of cloves in desperation?


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good point, will investigate.


@New-journey I think @grovesy may be right, that it's only available in Kent.
111 should be able to help or do a Google for your area. 
I hate toothache.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not easy to tolerate the taste...possibly... some oil of cloves in desperation?


The pain killers are helping but clove oil is a good idea, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> @New-journey I think @grovesy may be right, that it's only available in Kent.
> 111 should be able to help or do a Google for your area.
> I hate toothache.


Me too!


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8 for me which was a nice surprise as I was thinking it would of been the 7s.

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday. I'm meant to be sorting out paperwork and a consult later.


----------



## Dollypolly

@New-journey hopefully your levels won't spike to much and your tooth gets sorted asap. I hate dentists well I have a fear of them but needs must and all that.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

This morning was greeted with a 6.3


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Bank Holiday Monday afternoon Peeps on this calm dull but dry day!
I went to bed with a 5.1
and woke to a 5.9  so today I'll share the 5.9 step with you GG!

Have a great afternoon & evening folks doing what you enjoy most 
Take care and stay safe wherever you may be x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> White rabbits and an unremarkable 6.1 for me. Bank holiday and it's not raining yet. Have a good day everyone.


When I was growing up we only said white rabbits if the Month had an 'R' in it x 
WL


----------



## Davo

6.4 this morning which is my lowest for a very long time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 6.4 this morning which is my lowest for a very long time.


Well done Dave (Claps hands! ) let's hope your numbers stay low  - hard work isn't it x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...although up early again....better sleep last night...needed it...woke to a 5.0 today.


Great number there Bubbsie  - glad you slept well  - and yes you obviously needed it x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  After a run of 6's today it's 7.3. A glass of Asti last night after a very busy run of work shifts is all I can think of that could have caused it.


It's still a good number Lindarose so don't despair x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Up incredibly early...couldn't sleep...quiet Bank Holiday Monday... early afternoon...expecting visitors for lunch...car which was parked right outside my house...hit by another...likely to be 'written off'...despite that woke up (rather haven't slept)...to a 5.3...no idea why...stress levels at ultra high!


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Up incredibly early...couldn't sleep...quiet Bank Holiday Monday... early afternoon...expecting visitors for lunch...car which was parked right outside my house...hit by another...likely to be 'written off'...despite that woke up (rather haven't slept)...to a 5.3...no idea why...stress levels at ultra high!


I hope you feel calmer as the day progresses @Bubbsie 

Good morning  This Dawn Phenomenon business is quite a revelation with the Libre. Throughout the night I have been rock steady at 5.4, and I scanned immediately before getting out of bed at 5.3. However, 5 minutes later and a blood test (on the Libre meter) shows 6.7 and a scan straight after shows 6.6!  Not worried about the numbers, just fascinated to see how rapidly the levels rise!


----------



## Bloden

Cor blige, Northie, I'd think I was dreaming if my BG was that steady.  My BG graphs resemble a pulse - up, down, up, down...all day long.

Morning all. 8.1 here - off to ENT (otorrinolaringologia in Spanish!) this morning to see what's going on with my hearing, so I'm blaming white coat syndrome for my high BG. They'd better speak nice and loudly otherwise it'll be a waste of time.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone it's an 8.0 from me, have a great day all.


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Cor blige, Northie, I'd think I was dreaming if my BG was that steady.  My BG graphs resemble a pulse - up, down, up, down...all day long.
> 
> Morning all. 8.1 here - off to ENT (otorrorinolaringologia in Spanish!) this morning to see what's going on with my hearing, so I'm blaming white coat syndrome for my high BG. They'd better speak nice and loudly otherwise it'll be a waste of time.


Good luck.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me. Buena suerta @Bloden


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Cor blige, Northie, I'd think I was dreaming if my BG was that steady.  My BG graphs resemble a pulse - up, down, up, down...all day long.
> 
> Morning all. 8.1 here - off to ENT (otorrorinolaringologia in Spanish!) this morning to see what's going on with my hearing, so I'm blaming white coat syndrome for my high BG. They'd better speak nice and loudly otherwise it'll be a waste of time.


I hope they get the bottom of your hearing problem and rectify it soon.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A lovely bright sunny morning and a 5.5 for me.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. I woke up suddenly,  to a nasty well very nasty message saying Lo on my  Libre, 2 hrs later I'm 7.0 on my meter . 
My graph is not looking good at all. 
Don't worry Things will get better once this infection has cleared up.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Morning all. I woke up suddenly,  to a nasty well very nasty message saying Lo on my  Libre, 2 hrs later I'm 7.0 on my meter .
> My graph is not looking good at all.
> Don't worry Things will get better once this infection has cleared up.


Hope you feel better soon ljc


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Morning all. I woke up suddenly,  to a nasty well very nasty message saying Lo on my  Libre, 2 hrs later I'm 7.0 on my meter .
> My graph is not looking good at all.
> Don't worry Things will get better once this infection has cleared up.


Yuk, Lin, hope it settles quickly,
4.6 for me today, but I expect it'll be rising rapidly, like Northerner's, as soon as my feet hit the floor.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies , excuse me please @Greyhound Gal is there enough room for me on the 5.5 step, good luck @Bloden and hope you feel better soon @Ljc x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies , excuse me please @Greyhound Gal is there enough room for me on the 5.5 step, good luck @Bloden and hope you feel better soon @Ljc x



Plenty of room @Kaylz, and long as you don't mind a seemingly very tired black greyhound draped over your toes as I have at the mo!


----------



## Kaylz

Greyhound Gal said:


> Plenty of room @Kaylz, and long as you don't mind a seemingly very tired black greyhound draped over your toes as I have at the mo!


I love dogs so no problem for me  x


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you please Robin on the 4.6 step in a Cotswolds posse


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me today. Friday cant come soon enough. Hopefully i'll be able to share some of the lower steps soon.


----------



## RobK

7.0 for this morning


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.7 for me which is a change from the high 6's. I thought my Mum was coming out of hospital but now in isolation ward with stomach bug. Apparently they lost her results from days ago so now waiting to treat her, hoping today they give her diagnose and can start helping her feel better.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.7 for me which is a change from the high 6's. I thought my Mum was coming out of hospital but now in isolation ward with stomach bug. Apparently they lost her results from days ago so now waiting to treat her, hoping today they give her diagnose and can start helping her feel better.


Oh no sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is on the mend again soon but try to keep yourself as calm as possible too (easier said than done I know) hugs to you and your mum x


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 9 this morning not bad for me after a Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.7 for me which is a change from the high 6's. I thought my Mum was coming out of hospital but now in isolation ward with stomach bug. Apparently they lost her results from days ago so now waiting to treat her, hoping today they give her diagnose and can start helping her feel better.


Sorry  to hear about your mum. I hope they get on top of mums tummy bug soon. 
They lost my doo doo  sample   when I was last in hospital.


----------



## Dollypolly

Another 6.8 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you please Robin on the 4.6 step in a Cotswolds posse


My side of the step is bathed in glorious sunshine at the mo, hope yours is too!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm so pleased with 6.4 today . Lowest for months!
Hope your mums treatment is soon decided NJ and that she improves quickly.


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.7 for me which is a change from the high 6's. I thought my Mum was coming out of hospital but now in isolation ward with stomach bug. Apparently they lost her results from days ago so now waiting to treat her, hoping today they give her diagnose and can start helping her feel better.




Sorry to hear that about your mum NJ hopefully she will be out of hospital very soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps!
Went to bed on a 5.4
Awoke to a 6.1 not surprised!

So sorry to learn your mum has a 'hospital bug' NJ - quite common  - hope it can be treated soon so mum can be discharged (((hugs))) x

Hope you all enjoyed May Day yesterday - anyone dance around the May pole?!
Take care & look after yourselves on this warm & sunny day x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Up incredibly early...couldn't sleep...quiet Bank Holiday Monday... early afternoon...expecting visitors for lunch...car which was parked right outside my house...hit by another...likely to be 'written off'...despite that woke up (rather haven't slept)...to a 5.3...no idea why...stress levels at ultra high!


Aw Bubbsie just missed out on a HS  - maybe tomorrow eh? It seems all is happening in your neck of the woods!  Sleep deprivation catches up sooner or later then you'll crash  - hope you sleep better tonight, take care x
WL


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear your mum's now got to stay in hospital longer, NJ. I bet you're all looking fwd to her being home again.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.7 for me which is a change from the high 6's. I thought my Mum was coming out of hospital but now in isolation ward with stomach bug. Apparently they lost her results from days ago so now waiting to treat her, hoping today they give her diagnose and can start helping her feel better.


Great to see your bgl has come down NJ  - back on the right road again  - take care x
WL


----------



## Davo

Delighted after starting the day with 5.9


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.1 for me this morning.  12.2 yesterday - had a busy day and didn't get on here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.1 for me this morning.  12.2 yesterday - had a busy day and didn't get on here.


Bgl coming down slowly Lorraine well done u! Keep at it hun x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.1 for me this morning.  12.2 yesterday - had a busy day and didn't get on here.


Wondered why I saw nothing from you yesterday lol, glad to see your numbers are lowering  x


----------



## Carolg

I know it's a stand alone sort of, but just checked and BG is 6.6. Befoe tea, so really pleased

Hope your mum gets her treatment soon nj, and to everyone else, welldone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  I was 5.4 on Libre, but it jumped to 6.7 with an 'up' arrow 5 minutes after rising!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me and relentless cramp under my plaster cast so been hopping around swearing for the past few hours. Apologies for any bad language floating about


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me and relentless cramp under my plaster cast so been hopping around swearing for the past few hours. Apologies for any bad language floating about


Grrr!!! Sorry to hear that @Flower  With the DF sat beside me, don't worry - I've heard worse!  Especially when she sails through the air and hits the wall!  Hope you get a more restful night tonight


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me and relentless cramp under my plaster cast so been hopping around swearing for the past few hours. Apologies for any bad language floating about


Sorry to hear this Flower , cramps horrid .  I hope it eases soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I'm amazed to  be 5.3 this morning after a a difficult to shift 3.3 when I wanted to go to bed last night. I also winced at my graph this. Morning. 
I Have some good news , It seems my foot is starting to get a bit better


----------



## Flower

Good to hear your foot is starting to improve Lin, long may it continue


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.8 from me today. 

Glad your foot is improving @Ljc.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.3 for me and it's retinal screening bright out there. May whatever ails you behave itself today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.3 today...and 8 hours sleep!...needed it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. I'm amazed to  be 5.3 this morning after a a difficult to shift 3.3 when I wanted to go to bed last night. I also winced at my graph this. Morning.
> I Have some good news , It seems my foot is starting to get a bit better


Good news Lin...and snap...5.3 here...budge up please!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.5 here...feeling frustrated. Basal tested, happy with Tresiba dose, tweaking Apidra doses, and BAM! Not enough basal... So, back to square 1, do not pass go, straight to diabetes confusion...what now? Ffleurrrghh.

Good thing it's Wednesday when I meet my mates for a coffee...they'll cheer me up.

Great news about your foot, Ljc - at last!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Good news Lin...and snap...5.3 here...budge up please!


I've got a nice comfy cushion ready for you


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.7 for me.
Good news about the foot @Ljc.
Hope the cramp has stopped @Flower .


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.5 here...feeling frustrated. Basal tested, happy with Tresiba dose, tweaking Apidra doses, and BAM! Not enough basal... So, back to square 1, do not pass go, straight to diabetes confusion...what now? Ffleurrrghh.
> 
> Good thing it's Wednesday when I meet my mates for a coffee...they'll cheer me up.
> 
> Great news about your foot, Ljc - at last!


I was 9.1 this morning, so back to the drawing board for me too.  Clearly the DF was in action in two places at once last night. Perhaps @Northerner could make her fly through the air again in the direction of the wall, if he can stand the language,


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.3 today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  a 6.2 here and a beautiful sunny day too x


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me and relentless cramp under my plaster cast so been hopping around swearing for the past few hours. Apologies for any bad language floating about


I wondered where it was coming from. Cramp is horrible, I had it in my foot whilst sitting on sofa yesterday evening.
Morning all, 11.8 for me today!


----------



## RobK

Morning and a 6.6 from me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me.

@Flower, I'm plagued nightly with severe cramp so the thought of having it under a plaster cast is just horrible. Sending my very best wishes and understanding x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I've got a nice comfy cushion ready for you


Blimey after the last few days Lin...could certainly do with that...be right over...coffee & biscuits too much to ask?


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey after the last few days Lin...could certainly do with that...be right over...coffee & biscuits too much to ask?


Ready when you are


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.2 but I was ill in the night with stomach problems.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> 12.2 but I was ill in the night with stomach problems.


Oh no. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Wednesday morning peeps! The sun is scorching our eyes out here too 

Went to bed on a 5.7
Woke up to a 5.8 I'm happy with this.

Have a great day folks and start an epidemic of smiling (if you can) and set the tone for others  - it cheers them up - see them smile in return  - it's rewarding 
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Happy good Wednesday morning peeps! The sun is scorching our eyes out here too
> 
> Went to bed on a 5.7
> Woke up to a 5.8 I'm happy with this.
> 
> Have a great day folks and start an epidemic of smiling (if you can) and set the tone for others  - it cheers them up - see them smile in return  - it's rewarding
> WL


What is the sun?


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Happy good Wednesday morning peeps! The sun is scorching our eyes out here too
> 
> Went to bed on a 5.7
> Woke up to a 5.8 I'm happy with this.
> 
> Have a great day folks and start an epidemic of smiling (if you can) and set the tone for others  - it cheers them up - see them smile in return  - it's rewarding
> WL



Oh gawd you're cheerful today wirralass! Today I'll rise if I must but shine......it ain't freaking happening! 

Got the Orthopedic Surgeon this afternoon about the badly busted shoulder. Not expecting many answers because he said surgery 'would be like sewing wet paper together' so it's a case of living with it! Such is life folks!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I was 9.1 this morning, so back to the drawing board for me too.  Clearly the DF was in action in two places at once last night. Perhaps @Northerner could make her fly through the air again in the direction of the wall, if he can stand the language,


Maybe DF needs a little help in reaching the wall...a baseball bat, say.


----------



## Barbara W

Grannylorraine said:


> 12.2 but I was ill in the night with stomach problems.



Oh sorry to hear that hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dollypolly

And another 6.8 is my meter stuck


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Oh gawd you're cheerful today wirralass! Today I'll rise if I must but shine......it ain't freaking happening!
> 
> Got the Orthopedic Surgeon this afternoon about the badly busted shoulder. Not expecting many answers because he said surgery 'would be like sewing wet paper together' so it's a case of living with it! Such is life folks!


Just logged on - Aw Amigo I do hope your Orthopaedic Surgeon will give you some good news  - even a tad just to give you some hope (((hugs))) 
Life sucks!  You've enough on your plate as it is. Take care hun. x
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Just logged on - Aw Amigo I do hope your Orthopaedic Surgeon will give you some good news  - even a tad just to give you some hope (((hugs)))
> Life sucks!  You've enough on your plate as it is. Take care hun. x
> WL



Just back from there wirralass. He was absolutely lovely and gave me every possible resistance and physical test on my arm/shoulder. Unfortunately, due to the increased risks with me, surgery isn't an option so I just keep on exercising it, taking painkillers as necessary and hope it doesn't get any worse. It's what I expected so just getting on with it now. My juggling days are over!  Thanks for your supportive words x


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 13 today not a good night but hey tomorrow's another day!


----------



## AJLang

6.9 this morning with a fairly straight line through the night although it did dip down to 4 for about two hours.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Just back from there wirralass. He was absolutely lovely and gave me every possible resistance and physical test on my arm/shoulder. Unfortunately, due to the increased risks with me, surgery isn't an option so I just keep on exercising it, taking painkillers as necessary and hope it doesn't get any worse. It's what I expected so just getting on with it now. My juggling days are over!  Thanks for your supportive words x


I hope that it doesn't get any worse for you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Just back from there wirralass. He was absolutely lovely and gave me every possible resistance and physical test on my arm/shoulder. Unfortunately, due to the increased risks with me, surgery isn't an option so I just keep on exercising it, taking painkillers as necessary and hope it doesn't get any worse. It's what I expected so just getting on with it now. My juggling days are over!  Thanks for your supportive words x


I'm truly so sorry to here this Amigo  - a big blow I'm sure even tho you had expected it - i know you're a fighter but I guess there are limits as to how much you can take  - keeping your arm & shoulder moving with the exercises will prevent it from stiffening which is what you don't need  - chin up if you can Amigo and take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 13 today not a good night but hey tomorrow's another day!


Got to get those numbers lower Ingressus  - but slowly does it 
WL


Northerner said:


> It's clear you get your positive spirit from her Amanda, good to hear she is home
> 
> Good morning, A House Special 5.2 for me today!  Haven't had one of those for donkey's years!


Sorry Northie only just reading through this thread again - congrats on your HS  - hope you have more of this number x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me and relentless cramp under my plaster cast so been hopping around swearing for the past few hours. Apologies for any bad language floating about


I thought an itch on any limb in plaster was bad enough  - but to have cramp must be a nightnare for you Flower  - hope you don't suffer anymore cramps like that, take care x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

7.1 for me this morning went to bed on 5.1 so that was a surprise


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 7.1 for me this morning went to bed on 5.1 so that was a surprise


So that's where the DF got to last night  - you'll have to watch out for her sunny  - she's a devious little .....! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> What is the sun?


Aw grovesy hasn't that strange yellow object in the sky come out yet for you & your plants  - hope it shines for you tomorrow  - and everyone else too  x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Aw grovesy hasn't that strange yellow object in the sky come out yet for you & your plants  - hope it shines for you tomorrow  - and everyone else too  x
> WL


Not today, my greenhouse temperature did not even reach 20 today and the forecast is for the same tomorrow.


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> So that's where the DF got to last night  - you'll have to watch out for her sunny  - she's a devious little .....! x
> WL


Haha I will hope next time I stop her in her tracks


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...an early start this morning...unplanned...woke to a 5.2 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...an early start this morning...unplanned...woke to a 5.2 today.


Hurray HS  - congrats Bubbsie well done x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...an early start this morning...unplanned...woke to a 5.2 today.


Congrats on the HS, @Bubbsie  

Good morning  6.8 for me today, missing my Libre!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps!

Not very surprised to wake up to a 9.4  Now going to crawl on all fours & very slowly to the naughty step with head hung low!  Have never woken to such a high number. Gerroff me DF

Hope you all have good numbers folks - enjoy your day whatever you will be doing & wherever you may be x
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps!
> 
> Not very surprised to wake up to a 9.4  Now going to crawl on all fours & very slowly to the naughty step with head hung low!  Have never woken to such a high number. Gerroff me DF
> 
> Hope you all have good numbers folks - enjoy your day whatever you will be doing & wherever you may be x
> WL


Hope you get a better number tomorrow @wirralass  The DF has been introduced to my boot and three out of four walls!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hope you get a better number tomorrow @wirralass  The DF has been introduced to my boot and three out of four walls!


Thanks Northie  - so do I  - & good riddance to that modom of a DF - I know the reason my number was high  -  I had an unplanned very late evening meal  - nothing naughty but a lesson learned! x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Morning, 5.1 today


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thanks Northie  - so do I  - & good riddance to that modom of a DF - I know the reason my number was high  -  I had an unplanned very late evening meal  - nothing naughty but a lesson learned! x
> WL


So what WL...if needed you get have a hall pass...at least you know why...so...able to remedy ...refocus!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Congrats on the HS, @Bubbsie
> 
> Good morning  6.8 for me today, missing my Libre!


Thanks Alan...what's happened to your Libre?


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone 8.4 from me. Have a good day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> So what WL...if needed you get have a hall pass...at least you know why...so...able to remedy ...refocus!


Thanks Bubbsie & will do x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone 8.4 from me. Have a good day all.


Consistent numbers there Barbara...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. @Bubbsie HS for me too.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. @Bubbsie HS for me too.


Snap Khskel...making room on the HS sofa!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Had a few days of rubbish results in the 6s but yesterday was 5.5 and this morning it's 5.4 so it's heading in the right direction again


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. @Bubbsie HS for me too.


Congrats on your HS khskel well done x
WL


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Could I join you on the 5.1 step please Hazel.


----------



## RobK

A 6.8 today, Dull, Damp, Grey and cold here again today, I want my Spring back!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Had a few days of rubbish results in the 6s but yesterday was 5.5 and this morning it's 5.4 so it's heading in the right direction again


Hey they're all still good numbers A  - mine was 9.4 this morning
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hope you get a better number tomorrow @wirralass  The DF has been introduced to my boot and three out of four walls!


Bgl has now dropped from 9.4 to 8.9  - I'm staying in bed til it dips even more! I could be here all day  
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's 5.5 for me today and my overnight graph has improved, I felt very naughty last night sipping an options hot choc plus the 
*5  *rich tea biscuits before slipping under the duvet, it worked though .


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Thanks Northie  - so do I  - & good riddance to that modom of a DF - I know the reason my number was high  -  I had an unplanned very late evening meal  - nothing naughty but a lesson learned! x
> WL


Hi, you know the reason, that's good. We all misbehave from time to time


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. It's 5.5 for me today and my overnight graph has improved, I felt very naughty last night sipping an options hot choc plus the
> *5  *rich tea biscuits before slipping under the duvet, it worked though .


Lin...I'm currently on Kit Kats...seems to be working for me...wouldn't advocate that for everyone...bizarre...rich tea...Kit Kats...if it's working...what the hell.


----------



## Robin

9.3 here. Waiting for the increase in basal to kick in. ( thank you, Mr. Slow Lantus) At least I know yesterday wasn't just an anomaly.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.7 here from a horrid 7.4 last night  ( I know i know that's good but past 2 nights were 7.3 I wanted to keep it going lol ) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Hi, you know the reason, that's good. We all misbehave from time to time


I can see that Ljc and hope you enjoyed your midnight feast or whater the time was that you 'sinned!' 
WL x


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...I'm currently on Kit Kats...seems to be working for me...wouldn't advocate that for everyone...bizarre...rich tea...Kit Kats...if it's working...what the hell.


My thoughts exactly . I shall repeat the experiment tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Alan...what's happened to your Libre?


My sensor finished (they last for 14 days each)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.2 for me today!!! I cant believe people are upset for being in the 6's/7's id give my right arm to have those sort of numbers.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...an early start this morning...unplanned...woke to a 5.2 today.


Brilliant number! Congrats on the HS.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Consistent numbers there Barbara...



Lol thanks Bubbsie still not happy with them but I'll try and be patient


----------



## Ditto

I'm on a bender. What does it matter? My bg is probably totally excellent and I have a waking dawn phenomenon of 5.1 how would I know if not? The docs obviously don't care as they say I don't need the strips so what the heck? I've already had cold Indian for breakfast and now I've started on the Shreddies with wholemilk and sugar. Death wish anyone? I'll finish this pig-out tonight and then at 8 tomorrow phone surgery to see if I get an appointment and try one last ditch effort to get some strips for this meter I got off my sister. It's the only one I like and can use. They've offered me bariatric surgery which will cost thousands I'm sure but are quibbling about meter strips!! I feel quite despairing today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 for me, good news is my Mum came home last night from hospital, am mighty relieved. On my way to London soon and finding it hard to wake up!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 for me.



Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.2 for me today!!! I cant believe people are upset for being in the 6's/7's id give my right arm to have those sort of numbers.



Stitch you have the best seats reserved on the 5/6/7 steps and I really hope we see you very soon after you get some help from the specialists


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and afraid I succumbed to my first chocolate bar -a twirl - last night after over a week of amazing control. Woke up 7.5. 
Well done Bubbsie and khskel on the HS's. Brilliant


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 for me, good news is my Mum came home last night from hospital, am mighty relieved. On my way to London soon and finding it hard to wake up!



Good news your mum home what a relief for you.


----------



## grovesy

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 for me, good news is my Mum came home last night from hospital, am mighty relieved. On my way to London soon and finding it hard to wake up!


Glad your mum has been discharged.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me.
> Stitch you have the best seats reserved on the 5/6/7 steps and I really hope we see you very soon after you get some help from the specialists



Thank you flower. X


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'm on a bender. What does it matter? My bg is probably totally excellent and I have a waking dawn phenomenon of 5.1 how would I know if not? The docs obviously don't care as they say I don't need the strips so what the heck? I've already had cold Indian for breakfast and now I've started on the Shreddies with wholemilk and sugar. Death wish anyone? I'll finish this pig-out tonight and then at 8 tomorrow phone surgery to see if I get an appointment and try one last ditch effort to get some strips for this meter I got off my sister. It's the only one I like and can use. They've offered me bariatric surgery which will cost thousands I'm sure but are quibbling about meter strips!! I feel quite despairing today.


Oh Ditto so sorry to hear this  - what a place to be in hun  - thank you for your honesty  - that took some guts  - fully understand your despair & frustration  - why not ring the surgery this morning to try to get an appointment for tomorrow  - if you can. Mindful that your GP is reluctant to prescribe test strips you can in the meantime order test strips on line to keep you going just for the time being  - you can request for next day delivery - you maybe charged extra for this service but it will be worth it - and try to *slowly *drink a tumbler of water each time you feel hungry - this *will *help you overcome your foody pangs  - stay in touch Ditto and take care. (((hugs))) x
Love WL x


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I'm on a bender. What does it matter? My bg is probably totally excellent and I have a waking dawn phenomenon of 5.1 how would I know if not? The docs obviously don't care as they say I don't need the strips so what the heck? I've already had cold Indian for breakfast and now I've started on the Shreddies with wholemilk and sugar. Death wish anyone? I'll finish this pig-out tonight and then at 8 tomorrow phone surgery to see if I get an appointment and try one last ditch effort to get some strips for this meter I got off my sister. It's the only one I like and can use. They've offered me bariatric surgery which will cost thousands I'm sure but are quibbling about meter strips!! I feel quite despairing today.



I'm so sorry the failure of the NHS is making you feel like this Ditto. This is the classic response to failing to make you a partner in your own care!

Please don't just give up though. In the end the only person you're punishing is yourself. I understand. I wanted to lose weight for my hols but haven't. I could kick myself but re-group and start again when I'm back!


----------



## Lindarose

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.2 for me today!!! I cant believe people are upset for being in the 6's/7's id give my right arm to have those sort of numbers.


Sorry Stitch. It's just upsetting to see the results of eating something naughty but nice  
 I do hope you get the results you deserve from your appt tomor. We are all rooting for you and await seeing you on 6/7 steps. We really do


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 for me, good news is my Mum came home last night from hospital, am mighty relieved. On my way to London soon and finding it hard to wake up!


Great number NJ and great to hear your mum is home  - big sigh of relief all round. Wishing your mum a speedy recovery (((hugs))) x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Bgl has now dropped from 9.4 to 8.9  - I'm staying in bed til it dips even more! I could be here all day
> WL


Bgl slowly coming down - now 8.6
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.8 for me today, which was a surprise as I only took 1 Metformin yesterday and only thing I ate was bread and a bag of crisps, so I was expecting much higher than that.  Feeling better in myself today, yet stomach pain is nagging, but managed to get into work.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me today.

Glad your mum is coming out of hospital @New-journey


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.8 for me today, which was a surprise as I only took 1 Metformin yesterday and only thing I ate was bread and a bag of crisps, so I was expecting much higher than that.  Feeling better in myself today, yet stomach pain is nagging, but managed to get into work.


Good for you Lorraine  - and pleased to hear you're feeling better  - it makes a difference doesn't it  - do you think the Metfartin may be the cause of your stomach pains or a bug? Take care now x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me today.
> 
> Glad your mum is coming out of hospital @New-journey


Clicking clicks  - good numbers there Amigo x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> My sensor finished (they last for 14 days each)


{{{HUG}}}
It's a shame they are so expensive.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 for me, good news is my Mum came home last night from hospital, am mighty relieved. On my way to London soon and finding it hard to wake up!


@New-journey , I am so glad you're Mum is back home, it must be such a relief for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I'm on a bender. What does it matter? My bg is probably totally excellent and I have a waking dawn phenomenon of 5.1 how would I know if not? The docs obviously don't care as they say I don't need the strips so what the heck? I've already had cold Indian for breakfast and now I've started on the Shreddies with wholemilk and sugar. Death wish anyone? I'll finish this pig-out tonight and then at 8 tomorrow phone surgery to see if I get an appointment and try one last ditch effort to get some strips for this meter I got off my sister. It's the only one I like and can use. They've offered me bariatric surgery which will cost thousands I'm sure but are quibbling about meter strips!! I feel quite despairing today.


Ditto...why not consider writing to your GP...have no doubt he will say there are guidelines from the local CCG which preclude him from prescribing test strips...have a draft letter which you can amend...or if you need a hand happy to amend it to suit your circumstances...don't take NO for an answer...be persistent...they are not used to being challenged...many...when challenged do concede...issue that prescription...get back to me...more than happy to help...can PM me.


----------



## Ljc

@Stitch147 . I hope you get the help and treatment you so obviously need. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Brilliant number! Congrats on the HS.


Thanks Jo...good to hear your mum is finally home...always good to get back to yur own space...things...environment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.2 for me today!!! I cant believe people are upset for being in the 6's/7's id give my right arm to have those sort of numbers.


One more day to go Stitch...then hopefully some answers...bet you're counting down to that consultation...good luck!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here... ah, that's better.

I'm trapped at home this morning, waiting for Mr DHL to deliver my new passport. The only time slot they could give me was "during the day" - not exactly convenient!


----------



## Ljc

@Ditto . Please don't give up fighting. We here know you can have a good Hb1ac but our meters can tell a far different story.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.3 here... ah, that's better.
> 
> I'm trapped at home this morning, waiting for Mr DHL to deliver my new passport. The only time slot they could give me was "during the day" - not exactly convenient!


Annoying & frustrating Bloden...when they said sometime during the day...hope they meant this day!


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.3 here... ah, that's better.
> 
> I'm trapped at home this morning, waiting for Mr DHL to deliver my new passport. The only time slot they could give me was "during the day" - not exactly convenient!


That is shame here they are one of the better courier's you get a time slot that is reasonable.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up with 6.1, but went back to sleep for another hour, but Mr Liver thought I needed 8.5. to cope with the morning when I finally got up. I wish my body could get it's act together


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I woke up with 6.1, but went back to sleep for another hour, but Mr Liver thought I needed 8.5. to cope with the morning when I finally got up. I wish my body could get it's act together



It's got its Act together Mike only its selected 'Comedy of Errors!'


----------



## Wirrallass

05.34am  - 9.4 
09.04am  - 8.6 
11.45am  - it's taken just over 6hrs to finally lower my bgl to 6.3
Guess who's a happy bunny now 

WL


----------



## Dollypolly

I got a 6.3 this morning pleased with that.


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> That is shame here they are one of the better courier's you get a time slot that is reasonable.


I always thought of them as one of the best too - in fact, the bloke's just been, came all the way up to the village and he was dead friendly too. Last week's chap was all excuses, oh a village, oh no impossible and left my parcel at the nearest bar 5 miles away. I guess it depends who you get - moaning Manuel or fantastic Fernando.


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> I always thought of them as one of the best too - in fact, the bloke's just been, came all the way up to the village and he was dead friendly too. Last week's chap was all excuses, oh a village, oh no impossible and left my parcel at the nearest bar 5 miles away. I guess it depends who you get - moaning Manuel or fantastic Fernando.


Yeah.


----------



## Wirrallass

05.34 am - 9.4
09.04 am - 8.6
11.45am - 6.3
14.16 hrs - 7.3 
- and I've only had 1 cup of tea since 11.45am! Shoo away DF!

WL


----------



## Ditto

How can it go up with just a cup of tea!? I'll never get this D malarkey.  I wouldn't like to think what _my_ bg is today, but I'm okay now and will be back on track tomorrow. After advice I have decided to get a codefree and buy my own strips, just always have loads in. I do ebay so those pennies will pay for the strips instead of me buying 100s of books. I realised I'm a bit low today when me and the cat just lay in bed after our nap staring out of the window instead of getting up and out there. I'm still pigging it for today, I can't stop in the middle of a day, it has to be tomorrow. I never said I was sane.  Thanks peoples for your help and advice, this is a good forum.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> How can it go up with just a cup of tea!? I'll never get this D malarkey.  I wouldn't like to think what _my_ bg is today, but I'm okay now and will be back on track tomorrow. After advice I have decided to get a codefree and buy my own strips, just always have loads in. I do ebay so those pennies will pay for the strips instead of me buying 100s of books. I realised I'm a bit low today when me and the cat just lay in bed after our nap staring out of the window instead of getting up and out there. I'm still pigging it for today, I can't stop in the middle of a day, it has to be tomorrow. I never said I was sane.  Thanks peoples for your help and advice, this is a good forum.


Don't ask me Ditto  - this diabetes malarkey is doing my head in too  couldn't believe it myself  - was expecting a 6 or a hopeful 5.9! But no

Glad to hear you'll be back on track tomorrow  - good on you  - I know you will be true to your word  - but absolutely, absolutelyn no pressure at all  - a great ebay strategy there too Ditto  - so well done - good thinking Batman!

I believe that now you are being more positive in your way of thinking you will soon produce some excellent results again all round - a bit of gardening here - a walk there - etc Your bgls have been the envy of many of us here so you know you can repeat them again.

Tomorrow is your new start date and if you dont mind me saying Ditto - ditch the fancy food & stock up with the healthy food and...... be kind & gentle with yourself. I hope you and your Codefree meter will be very happy together and see eye to eye Good luck chin up & take care my friend (((hugs))) xxx
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

4.9 this morning went to bed on 3.7 but ate a biscuit


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 4.9 this morning went to bed on 3.7 but ate a biscuit


True to form sunny - good numbers there again - you know how to do it  - better than my 9.4 this morning! x
WL


----------



## Davo

Here's where I need a little advice. My blood sugars are normally high so have started a low carb diet a couple of weeks ago. Since then I have certainly noticed a difference in my readings, they have started to come down regularly. This morning it was 3.9. I have never been this low since I started testing. I am not on insulin, just take medication. Is there a point when you can start to get too low? Is 3.9 ok? For the first hour this morning I felt a little light headed (don't know if that was anything to do with the low reading or something totally different). Any thoughts?
David


----------



## Dollypolly

Anything under 4 is a hypo and drinking lucazade should help there but not a lot and then retest 15 minutes later what meds are you on as there are some out there that cause hypos.

I see your on glicizade  (sp) it can cause the hypos so keep an eye on your levels


----------



## Bubbsie

Up at 3am...didn't want to be the first one posting here...thought I'd just get it done...in case I nod off again...couldn't sleep....car was 'totalled' Bank holiday Monday...likely a 'write off'...possibly that on my mind...still a 5.2 today...very best of luck to @Stitch147  with that long awaited appointment with her consultant today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A totally unexpected 4.6. I'd gone a little high after tea and on double checking my calculations discovered I'd underdosed by a couple of units. No correction and here we are in got to eat to drive territory. Good luck @Stitch147 and sorry to hear about the car @Bubbsie.


----------



## Ljc

@Stitch147 .Good luck with your appointment today.   I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 
@Bubbsie Sorry to hear about your car.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Well I went to bed on 8.1 with a slanted upwards arrow.
Woke up to 3.1 Which I am sorting out right now.
Northener I think a certain little DF needs sorting out. It seems she's been rather busy last night.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.3 for me this morning. Thanks everyone for the support and good wishes. X


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all.
Good luck today Stitch.
A 4.7 for me. As a change from my normal straight line overnight, I decided to trek the Himalayas a few times between 11pm and 2am before I reached my nice flat line. Give the DF a little boot from me please Northie, she seems to be restless at the moment.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Up at 3am...didn't want to be the first one posting here...thought I'd just get it done...in case I nod off again...couldn't sleep....car was 'totalled' Bank holiday Monday...likely a 'write off'...possibly that on my mind...still a 5.2 today...very best of luck to @Stitch147  with that long awaited appointment with her consultant today.





Bubbsie said:


> Up at 3am...didn't want to be the first one posting here...thought I'd just get it done...in case I nod off again...couldn't sleep....car was 'totalled' Bank holiday Monday...likely a 'write off'...possibly that on my mind...still a 5.2 today...very best of luck to @Stitch147  with that long awaited appointment with her consultant today.



Blimey Bubbsie hope you got back to sleep I thought I had a rubbish night awake at 4.10 but you were even earlier than me , I did drop off again for a bit after just thinking I may aswell get up lol. Sorry to hear about your car another stress you could do without.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.3 for me this morning. Thanks everyone for the support and good wishes. X


Good luck today stitch


----------



## Carolg

Sorry about your car bubbsie


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all.
> Good luck today Stitch.
> A 4.7 for me. As a change from my normal straight line overnight, I decided to trek the Himalayas a few times between 11pm and 2am before I reached my nice flat line. Give the DF a little boot from me please Northie, she seems to be restless at the moment.


I often go to a tent on the beach in the Dominican Republic for a massage in the wee small hours when I can't sleep, or into a bubble with cushions and a good view lol


----------



## Barbara W

Well the sun is out for the first time this week it still seems we have that northerly wind which can go and do one. I had enough of that yesterday trying to put my washing out and getting slapped in the face by towels and sheets.

Well I managed a 7.7 this morning have a good day everyone.

Good luck at your appointment Stitch.


----------



## Carolg

7.4 for me this morning, not complaining at that cause taking antibiotics got toothache, which are making me a bit otherwise. Still, roll on 1530 when I'm gonna lock my diary up in my desk and then on holiday


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Blimey Bubbsie hope you got back to sleep I thought I had a rubbish night awake at 4.10 but you were even earlier than me , I did drop off again for a bit after just thinking I may aswell get up lol. Sorry to hear about your car another stress you could do without.


Thanks Barbara...yes could have done without it...consider myself fortunate I was standing on the pavement when it happened...not sitting in the car!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Well the sun is out for the first time this week it still seems we have that northerly wind which can go and do one. I had enough of that yesterday trying to put my washing out and getting slapped in the face by towels and sheets.
> 
> Well I managed a 7.7 this morning have a good day everyone.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment Stitch.


Going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  a weird 4.8 from me from a 7.1 last night, good luck today @Stitch147 everything is firmly crossed for you x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.



Made me laugh that thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 7.4 for me this morning, not complaining at that cause taking antibiotics got toothache, which are making me a bit otherwise. Still, roll on 1530 when I'm gonna lock my diary up in my desk and then on holiday


Carol...might not be the number you wanted this morning...not too bad considering the AB's...hope the day passes in a flash...then...holiday...feet up...numbers down...rested...ready to thrash 'Betty' on your return...enjoy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Sorry about your car bubbsie


Thanks Carol...as said lucky I wasn't in it at the time...enjoy that holiday...luxuriate.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...might not be the number you wanted this morning...not too bad considering the AB's...hope the day passes in a flash...then...holiday...feet up...numbers down...rested...ready to thrash 'Betty' on your return...enjoy!


Hi bubbsie, considering the mid teens a few weeks ago, I'll take the lower number and look forward to as well going doooooown lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> @Stitch147 .Good luck with your appointment today.   I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> @Bubbsie Sorry to hear about your car.


Thanks Lin.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Well I went to bed on 8.1 with a slanted upwards arrow.
> Woke up to 3.1 Which I am sorting out right now.
> Northener I think a certain little DF needs sorting out. It seems she's been rather busy last night.


Far too busy...far too full of her own self importance...she's needs a dam good thrashing!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, but I was 5.2 at 3.30 am, so daren't up my basal any more. Was a bit on tenterhooks as daughter had to leave the house at 5.am, and though this didn't involve me, I reckon I was sleeping with one ear open to make sure she was up in time ( she's 25, but once a parent, always a parent) so maybe the Dawn Rise started early.
Good luck today, Stitch.
Hope your car insurance gets sorted quickly, Bubbsie, always such a hassle.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Far too busy...far too full of her own self importance...she's needs a dam good thrashing!


Maybe if DF went to bed like a good fairy, she would keep herself to herself


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 4.8 here...so, NOW my Tresiba dose is fine again.

Weather forecast fried egg and chips here (sun, cloud, rain) but looks like the sun is going to dominate today, yay! Going for a walk at the beach with a friend to blow away some cobwebs.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. 
Good luck today Stitch. Thinking of you with everything crossed. 
And someone's got a birthday today I believe? Having a lie in Amigo?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.2 today.
> Good luck today Stitch. Thinking of you with everything crossed.
> And someone's got a birthday today I believe? Having a lie in Amigo?  Happy Birthday!



I am indeed but many thanks for remembering Linda x

Hope Stitch's appointment is going well. I think it will this time!


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> I am indeed but many thanks for remembering Linda x
> 
> Hope Stitch's appointment is going well. I think it will this time!



Happy birthday Amigo hope you have a good day.


----------



## RobK

A nice 5.8 for me this morning, Have a nice day wherever you are, Needless to say its still cloudy and dull here


----------



## Grannylorraine

Whopping 15.1 for me.  I did eat bread again yesterday so that is probably the cause.  I hope it comes down quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me today


----------



## Dollypolly

A 6.8 for me at 7am this morning from a 6.5 last night before bed. So the numbers are coming down slowly but surely.


----------



## Kaylz

Hang on a minute, we all posted before @Northerner this morning, did you have a lie in chap?  x and @Amigo Happy Birthday  hope you have a fab day  x


----------



## Wirrallass

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
HAPPY **th. BIRTHDAY AMIGO
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡

Here's hoping you'll have a wonderful time on your extra special day with many lovely & pleasant surprises all day long  - cheers Amigo xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good afternoon Peeps! 
The sun is cracking the flags here again  hope it's the same for you wherever you may be!

Didn't want a repeat of yesterdays waking so went to bed on a 5.9 and really happy to report I woke to a 6.2 today  yeah! 
Thanks Northie for giving modom a helpful heavy boot around your three walls thus sending her to the land of nowhere far far away!

Hope you all have a pleasant & pain free day folks, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie  - congrats on your House Special today bubbs  well done you - so sorry to read of the parking car antics of one inconsiderate motorist - hope you don't have too much trouble resolving the unfortunate incident  - take care x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

6.3 for me this morning ! Always feels great to wake up when your In range makes the day go smoothly


----------



## Kaylz

sunny sanghera said:


> 6.3 for me this morning ! Always feels great to wake up when your In range makes the day go smoothly


Nice one Sunny  x


----------



## sunny sanghera

Kaylz said:


> Nice one Sunny  x


Thanks Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 6.3 for me this morning ! Always feels great to wake up when your In range makes the day go smoothly


Great feeling isn't it sunny - hope you've had a great day so far
WL x


----------



## Carolg

happy birthday amigo. Have a lovely evening


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Great feeling isn't it sunny - hope you've had a great day so far
> WL x


The best makes you feel human like the rest lol it's been a smashing day thanks hope you have had a great day to


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> The best makes you feel human like the rest lol it's been a smashing day thanks hope you have had a great day to


Thank you sunny x
WL


----------



## Greystoke

No matter what I do, I always seem to wake at about 9.5. Wierd.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I'm happy with 6.8. The Libre  line was much more
( *staple, * stupid iPad) stable .  It seems to  have gone up in low steps hourly, much better than thigh peaks and rapid drops of the last few days.
Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Greystoke said:


> No matter what I do, I always seem to wake at about 9.5. Wierd.


Hi @Greystoke .  I have no idea why perhaps others here will know, The waking BG is the last to start coming down. Maybe you have a bit of Dawn phenomenon (DP) going on ?  it's where the liver around 3am starts  putting out more glucose to get us ready to start the new day.
your body obviously likes to start up  at 9.5 , I hope it starts liking lower  waking figures soon.


----------



## RobK

A 6.4 this morning so happy with that, Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.9 from me this morning have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.1 here - oops, overdid the hypo carb last night. Shouldn't take long to get it down tho...then it's a drive on the motorway which'll send it up again! Ah, life's a roller coaster...

Enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie  - congrats on your House Special today bubbs  well done you - so sorry to read of the parking car antics of one inconsiderate motorist - hope you don't have too much trouble resolving the unfortunate incident  - take care x
> WL


One of those things WL...just sad to see it sitting there...no doubt it will be resolved soon....thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.4 today...not bad considering the week I've had.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.9 here and another beautiful day today, didn't have a hoodie on at all yesterday for the first time in months let hope it continues  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.8 for me.
Like the avatar @Ljc


----------



## RobK

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  5.9 here and another beautiful day today, didn't have a hoodie on at all yesterday for the first time in months let hope it continues  x



Send it this way Kaylz, Blowing a gale, cloudy and really chilly still here, Fed up now with this weather its been like it all week, Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A just on the right side of the tracks 6.8
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> One of those things WL...just sad to see it sitting there...no doubt it will be resolved soon....thanks.


Just catching up now and how dreadful for you Bubbsie, so good you are safe and hope the car gets sorted soon.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.4 today...not bad considering the week I've had.


Brilliant! Hope your weeeknd is relaxing.


----------



## Kaylz

RobK said:


> Send it this way Kaylz, Blowing a gale, cloudy and really chilly still here, Fed up now with this weather its been like it all week, Enjoy it while it lasts


Trying my best to send it in all directions to you guys haha fingers crossed  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 5 for me this morning, I managed my numbers well in London and happy to be home for the weekend before a away again on Monday. I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Just catching up now and how dreadful for you Bubbsie, so good you are safe and hope the car gets sorted soon.


Thanks Jo...still mystified how a dinner guest managed to hit my car three times...and reverse into my neighbours twice...while parking...just one of those things...sadly my car is likely to be written off...I suppose fortunate none of us were written off at the same time...like Armageddon out there Bank Holiday afternoon!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, a 5 for me this morning, I managed my numbers well in London and happy to be home for the weekend before a away again on Monday. I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


Wow...you certainly did..my numbers are always a little high after getting back from London...good job!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, glass of red wine last night has done the trick again.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...still mystified how a dinner guest managed to hit my car three times...and reverse into my neighbours twice...while parking...just one of those things...sadly my car is likely to be written off...I suppose fortunate none of us were written off at the same time...like Armageddon out there Bank Holiday afternoon!


Speechless here and I thought I was bad at parking! So sad about your car but as you say good no one was hurt.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Speechless here and I thought I was bad at parking! So sad about your car but as you say good no one was hurt.


No idea if you've ever watched the film...Fried Green Tomatoes...like the scene where Kathy Bates rammed the car of two young women...who'd snatched her parking space...six times...my friend only managed five ...incredible to watch!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and woke to 7.1 which is ok. Went out to eat last night and had a chicken and bacon salad with no dressing etc but didn't resist a macflurry after.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...still mystified how a dinner guest managed to hit my car three times...and reverse into my neighbours twice...while parking...just one of those things...sadly my car is likely to be written off...I suppose fortunate none of us were written off at the same time...like Armageddon out there Bank Holiday afternoon!



Must have been a day for it Bubbsie because a reversing neighbour of a house we were visiting smashed up our car the same day. Has cost a fortune to repair and masses of inconvenience. Feel your pain! 

A not so good 7.2 largely caused it seems by having nothing to eat since 5.30pm yesterday. Body has retaliated by churning out glucose!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Must have been a day for it Bubbsie because a reversing neighbour of a house we were visiting smashed up our car the same day. Has cost a fortune to repair and masses of inconvenience. Feel your pain!
> 
> A not so good 7.2 largely caused it seems by having nothing to eat since 5.30pm yesterday. Body has retaliated by churning out glucose!


Amigo...you must be physic!...just about to post a cringing apology for missing your birthday...as you will appreciate been pretty preoccupied lately!...ooh...tiresome this car business...you too...as said must be a day for it...as for your numbers...give yourself a break...not surprising given the difficulties 'forced' upon you lately...initially relieved no one hurt...however...so limiting here without a car...rural...work...hopefully getting sorted now...yuru car...was it the new one?...ooh feel your pain too...so difficult with the admin etc...but getting through it...have a good weekend!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and woke to 7.1 which is ok. Went out to eat last night and had a chicken and bacon salad with no dressing etc but didn't resist a macflurry after.


Lin...I'd risk a 7.1 for a McFlurry...in fact...want one now!


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...I'd risk a 7.1 for a McFlurry...in fact...want one now!


Well I'm afraid MacDonald's now open 24/7. Ohhh I shouldn't tell you that!
Seriously it sounds pathetic but I've been so 'good' lately and suddenly I needed a macflurry!  Once it's there in my head i just can't change it. Anyway behind me now. Thinking statins 
Understand how difficult it is without your car. I had to go a few years without one awhile ago and it really came hard. Rode a little moped to work etc and had to rely on buses etc to take the children anywhere. Really appreciate having a car now. Hope yours is soon sorted


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...you must be physic!...just about to post a cringing apology for missing your birthday...as you will appreciate been pretty preoccupied lately!...ooh...tiresome this car business...you too...as said must be a day for it...as for your numbers...give yourself a break...not surprising given the difficulties 'forced' upon you lately...initially relieved no one hurt...however...so limiting here without a car...rural...work...hopefully getting sorted now...yuru car...was it the new one?...ooh feel your pain too...so difficult with the admin etc...but getting through it...have a good weekend!



No worries Bubbsie. I'm off to the sun tomorrrow so busy busy myself. Have a good weekend


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> No worries Bubbsie. I'm off to the sun tomorrrow so busy busy myself. Have a good weekend


Busy busy busy Amigo...hope you mean the packing today...not the sun tomorrow...feet up...large chilled glass...filled with a little something...just to take the 'edge' off...relax...needed...deserved...enjoy...regale us with your tales when you get back...see you then!


----------



## Dollypolly

A 7 for me this morning was surprised by that as I had an eclair last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here, glass of red wine last night has done the trick again.


Clearly Robin...you absolutely must have another this evening then!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Saturday afternoon Peeps!

Went to bed on a 6.2
Awoke to a 6.4 - I'm a happy bunny again - any room on the 6.4 bench @RobK?

Greeted with another day of sunshine  that means lawn mowers on the go  - hammering & chiselling DIY fanatics  - power washing patios & driveways  - so thats my cue to get out there to join in with the community spirit!  If you can't beat them........!

@Northerner - are you ok or did you just enjoy a lie in for a change? 

Take care folks and enjoy your weekend! x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Northerner - are you ok or did you just enjoy a lie in for a change?


What do you mean for a change, he was late on the ball yesterday too!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean for a change, he was late on the ball yesterday too!  x


Well Northie could have been out running for all we know & didn't post til he returned  - but he deserves to lie in late doesn't he  Or maybe he's taking time out. I just hope he's ok x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Well Northie could have been out running for all we know & didn't post til he returned  - but he deserves to lie in late doesn't he  Or maybe he's taking time out. I just hope he's ok x
> WL


He sure does, I could do with it myself but my brain always has me up before the alarm now haha, yeah I'm sure he's ok maybe just pd off with all of us lol  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a house special for me today, my levels have been erratic this week.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It's a house special for me today, my levels have been erratic this week.


Fantastic A  Congratulations  - night out on the town then?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry a bit late for me today as I have been out all day.  14.4, so got to get it down again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry a bit late for me today as I have been out all day.  14.4, so got to get it down again.


You will do it Lorraine I'm sure of it - fingers crossed x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Fantastic A  Congratulations  - night out on the town then?



It's been a stressful week at work that may have contributed to it, but I wish for a little bit of normality and stability


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early...reasonable sleep...ate so badly yesterday...despite that a 5.9 this morning...due mainly to finally clearing the last of the debris from the giant hedge cut last weekend...planting...general garden tidy up...shattered today...but...satisfying!.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. 4.8 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. I deserve that after a lot of walking at work yesterday and no doubt will be repeated today's shift. 
Well done with nice low reading bubbsie. Exercise certainly helps even if it does leave you cream krackered!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 6.6 today. I deserve that after a lot of walking at work yesterday and no doubt will be repeated today's shift.
> Well done with nice low reading bubbsie. Exercise certainly helps even if it does leave you cream krackered!


Good result Linda...likely you'll have more to come today/tomorrow with todays shift...enjoyed my walking so much...had to limit that recently...aching joints...so ...good to get out and do something...planning on more today...hope work is not too exhausting for you today!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  5.7 here surprisingly as didn't sleep very well due to the neighbours drinking etc on the stairs and what seemed like the upstairs ones dropping bricks on the floor, back to being a bit dull today but could brighten up later, here's hoping anyway  have a lovely day everyone  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Hope you  all have a nice Sunday, for those having to go to work today {{{hug}}}
Forgot to test when I first woke up. I was amazed to be 5.1 after sorting out both our pills for the week.
My Libre line was humpty bumpy till around 3am ,  it descended in titchy steps till 6am  Then a lovely even line


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Slept in for a 6.9. Have a good Sunday


----------



## Dollypolly

7.6 for me but stress maybe playing a part here.


----------



## RobK

6.2 here, After a glorious warm sunny day calm day yesterday it's sunny again this morning but with a very chilly Northerly strong wind! Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  5.7 here surprisingly as didn't sleep very well due to the neighbours drinking etc on the stairs and what seemed like the upstairs ones dropping bricks on the floor, back to being a bit dull today but could brighten up later, here's hoping anyway  have a lovely day everyone  x


Kaylz...lived in a huge terrace in reasonably Central London...all converted into flats...beautiful building...part of the problem is so little noise insulation...sound carried...often felt like my neighbours above were all auditioning for 'River Dance'...lived there for so long got used to it...now moved...small terrace...semi-rural area...never realised how much I tolerated in London...until now...can you speak to your Landlord...Local Authority...most leases/tenancies specifically prohibit noise nuisance...whether you rent or own...no distinction between the two...as for the noise from above...if due to poor sound insulation...little you can do...used to be action you could take...change in legislation years ago now prevents that...however...if due to unreasonable behaviour...floor coverings etc...times it occurs...may be able to take action...anything they can do to mitigate noise pollution should be done...worth considering...nothing like having your privacy/peace of mind disturbed...particularly during the night!


----------



## Barbara W

Had a naughty day yesterday a bit like you Bubbsie, Big Mac with chips / Caramel Mc Flurry plus  mint matchmakers oooooh and 3 pieces of whole nut. I hang my face in shame lol  but I did wake up to 7.6 which isn't bad for me, today is another day. Please send that sunshine to me please RobK grey and chilly here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  Hope you  all have a nice Sunday, for those having to go to work today {{{hug}}}
> Forgot to test when I first woke up. I was amazed to be 5.1 after sorting out both our pills for the week.
> My Libre line was humpty bumpy till around 3am ,  it descended in titchy steps till 6am  Then a lovely even line


Great score Lin...especially after removing 'all the delicious bad food from the house'...love the new avatar...made me smile.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Had a naughty day yesterday a bit like you Bubbsie, Big Mac with chips / Caramel Mc Flurry plus  mint matchmakers oooooh and 3 pieces of whole nut. I hang my face in shame lol  but I did wake up to 7.6 which isn't bad for me, today is another day. Please send that sunshine to me please RobK grey and chilly here.


Blimey Barbara...you slippery so an so...7.6 with all that...makes my Kit Kats sound positively angelic...still going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> 6.2 here, After a glorious warm sunny day calm day yesterday it's sunny again this morning but with a very chilly Northerly strong wind! Enjoy your Sunday


Cold here Rob...really cold...no sunshine...however...inspired by an old episode or Gardeners world/Monty Don...been out in the garden...lasted half an hour...thought sod it...retreated back inside now...hot coffee...and a scarf!...numbers seem to be coming down...heading in the right direction...like that Northerly breeze...wind starting to pick up here...rather you kept that to yourself!


----------



## Davo

Did not eat as good as I would like yesterday but woke up to 7.2 this morning so happy with that


----------



## RobK

Bubbsie said:


> Cold here Rob...really cold...no sunshine...however...inspired by an old episode or Gardeners world/Monty Don...been out in the garden...lasted half an hour...thought sod it...retreated back inside now...hot coffee...and a scarf!...numbers seem to be coming down...heading in the right direction...like that Northerly breeze...wind starting to pick up here...rather you kept that to yourself!



Good those numbers are heading in the right direction, Was going for a hill walk today but the thought of having to put on thermals in May tends to put me off a bit! Garden it could be as out of the wind.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

FFS it's another 6.2 today


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...lived in a huge terrace in reasonably Central London...all converted into flats...beautiful building...part of the problem is so little noise insulation...sound carried...often felt like my neighbours above were all auditioning for 'River Dance'...lived there for so long got used to it...now moved...small terrace...semi-rural area...never realised how much I tolerated in London...until now...can you speak to your Landlord...Local Authority...most leases/tenancies specifically prohibit noise nuisance...whether you rent or own...no distinction between the two...as for the noise from above...if due to poor sound insulation...little you can do...used to be action you could take...change in legislation years ago now prevents that...however...if due to unreasonable behaviour...floor coverings etc...times it occurs...may be able to take action...anything they can do to mitigate noise pollution should be done...worth considering...nothing like having your privacy/peace of mind disturbed...particularly during the night!


The council try their best, we're in a block of 6 flats the other 5 are Eastern Europeans, the council sent letters out in various languages (covering all the tenants languages) about the closey door having to be shut all the time, not blocking the bottom of the stairs and not leaving fag ends at the front closey door, they pin the door open with a brick, the bottom of the closey has 2 single buggies, a double buggy and various bikes and they cleaned their fag ends up but have still continued to drop their fag ends at the entrance, they seem to think they don't have to follow the rules x


----------



## Kaylz

Anthony Stirrat said:


> FFS it's another 6.2 today


There's not much wrong with that though some people would be really happy with that x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> The council try their best, we're in a block of 6 flats the other 5 are Eastern Europeans, the council sent letters out in various languages (covering all the tenants languages) about the closey door having to be shut all the time, not blocking the bottom of the stairs and not leaving fag ends at the front closey door, they pin the door open with a brick, the bottom of the closey has 2 single buggies, a double buggy and various bikes and they cleaned their fag ends up but have still continued to drop their fag ends at the entrance, they seem to think they don't have to follow the rules x


Kaylz...you need to keep diary...make the council fulfil their obligations... make all the residents aware that is not acceptable behaviour...not to be repeated...they won't do anything if they can avoid it!...unless you press them...not likely to change.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...you need to keep diary...make the council fulfil their obligations... make all the residents aware that is not acceptable behaviour...not to be repeated...they won't do anything if they can avoid it!...unless you press them...not likely to change.


We had a troublesome neighbour a good few years ago who was Scottish and the council did more about them than they ever do with the eastern Europeans, they get let off with much more, there was an incident a few years ago when a Scottish guy got fined for urinating at a set of steps, a few months later an eastern European was urinating at a woman's door so she phoned the police, they came out and said 'what do you expect us to do about it he's foreign' they get treated totally different around here to the rest of us, when we do go to the council all we get is oh we'll have a word with them, where I know that if that were a british person they would have been threatened with eviction by now, I honestly have no idea about where to go next and it's getting very tiring hearing the same thing over and over again, I will however be having a look in to it x


----------



## RobK

Anthony Stirrat said:


> FFS it's another 6.2 today



I'm really happy to be in the 6's everyday or even 7's come to that so I reckon it's pretty good.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Barbara...you slippery so an so...7.6 with all that...makes my Kit Kats sound positively angelic...still going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!



Lol tbf expected worse but we were out all day shopping lots of walking then the theatre so I think that helped, my gadget says I burnt off over 800 calories.  It's a one off so back to normal today. You can keep your Kit Kat lol . My matchmakers were delicious


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> We had a troublesome neighbour a good few years ago who was Scottish and the council did more about them than they ever do with the eastern Europeans, they get let off with much more, there was an incident a few years ago when a Scottish guy got fined for urinating at a set of steps, a few months later an eastern European was urinating at a woman's door so she phoned the police, they came out and said 'what do you expect us to do about it he's foreign' they get treated totally different around here to the rest of us, when we do go to the council all we get is oh we'll have a word with them, where I know that if that were a british person they would have been threatened with eviction by now, I honestly have no idea about where to go next and it's getting very tiring hearing the same thing over and over again, I will however be having a look in to it x


Kaylz...any tenancy agreement guarantees you or the tenant  'the right to the quiet enjoyment of your property'...the council...housing association...whomever is the Landlord needs to guarantee that...if the nuisance is affecting that entitlement...your quality of life...they have a duty to act...it does mean you would need to be persistent...can involve diarising the incidents...which could have far more impact than the nuisance itself...the only really effective way to take this matter forward...and resolve the problem.


----------



## Dollypolly

Kaylz said:


> There's not much wrong with that though some people would be really happy with that x



Aye me for one 
What levels are you looking at to get and have you had them in the past.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> FFS it's another 6.2 today


This is the way the cookie crumbles from time to time A  - up & down  - up & down - but dont despair  - chin up, tomorrow is another day, 6.2 is still within range. Take care 
WL x


----------



## Kaylz

Dollypolly said:


> Aye me for one
> What levels are you looking at to get and have you had them in the past.


I believe @Anthony Stirrat prefers them to be in the low 5's at least although please correct me if I'm wrong Anthony, he has achieved that level on many occasions too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Sunday afternoon Peeps!

Went to bed on a ....wait for it.....a 4.6 
Awoke to a 5.8  - that'll do me on this sunny day! 

I think all the DIY'S and garden fanatics of yesterday are still in the land of nod  - as all is soooo soooo quiet out there today - nice & peaceful, can hear myself breathe 

Wishing you all a pain free day  - relax & enjoy this Sunday afternoon folks, take care. x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

4.4 this morning went to bed on 5.7 result !


----------



## Dollypolly

Kaylz said:


> I believe @Anthony Stirrat prefers them to be in the low 5's at least although please correct me if I'm wrong Anthony, he has achieved that level on many occasions too x



I can only wish for those numbers maybe in my future eh.


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 4.4 this morning went to bed on 5.7 result !


Good one sunny  - looks like you & I are working back to front!


----------



## Davo

Dollypolly said:


> I can only wish for those numbers maybe in my future eh.



Keep going and I am sure it will be


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake at 03:30...worked hard in the garden yesterday...shattered...very early night...which seems to have 'backfired' on me ...off to see Dr Max Medication first thing this morning...despite that...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Ljc

Oh dear Bubbsie, I hope you managed to get back off to sleep.
Nice number.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I am happy to be only 7.0. At 11 pm till around 1 30 was hovering around 2.6.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Oh dear Bubbsie, I hope you managed to get back off to sleep.
> Nice number.


Unfortunately not Lin...gave up at 03:30...shattered...have a doctors appointment first thing...will have a nap when I get back home...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. I am happy to be only 7.0. At 11 pm till around 1 30 was hovering around 2.6.


Wow...what a night...you must be relieved this morning!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.6 here.

It's amazing what a bit of lovely weather and gardening can do to my BG.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.4 from me on this cold, grey wet blustery morning.

Good luck at the doctors Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.6 here.
> 
> It's amazing what a bit of lovely weather and gardening can do to my BG.


Same here Bloden...had a good days gardening yesterday...wish that had lead to a good sleep...alas no...can't have it all...can we?


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.4 from me on this cold, grey wet blustery morning.
> 
> Good luck at the doctors Bubbsie.


Thanks Barbara...no doubt we'll have another scintillating discussion...probably about the pressure on him...time of appointments...restrictions on what he can prescribe...after I've reassured him it's not the end of the world...we may even get round to talking about me!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  6.2 here, good luck with the appointment @Bubbsie hope all goes well x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. It's a 4.9 for me this lovely sunny morning.


----------



## RobK

A 6.6 and yet another dull, Grey start to the day.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Bubbsie.  Yes I am relieved .
Good luck with doc today.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Barbara...no doubt we'll have another scintillating discussion...probably about the pressure on him...time of appointments...restrictions on what he can prescribe...after I've reassured him it's not the end of the world...we may even get round to talking about me!


Hope the appointment goes better than expected.


----------



## Steff

Good luck at your appointment Bubbsie x


----------



## Robin

7.9 here. Could be worse, considering. Tested before bed last night, 7.2, got up from chair, had massive attack of cramp in the long muscle down my inside thigh. ( been riding, used leg muscles quite a lot, and it was hot, so possibly dehydrated) Couldn't get it to resolve, it was so painful I actually broke out in a clammy sweat and felt faint and sick. Eventually resolved after about fifteen minutes. Tested again about 15 mins later, 13.9! It's amazing what your liver can do when faced with a crisis! So gave myself a conservative correction dose of 2 units, just in case the liver decided to replenish itself overnight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Barbara...no doubt we'll have another scintillating discussion...probably about the pressure on him...time of appointments...restrictions on what he can prescribe...after I've reassured him it's not the end of the world...we may even get round to talking about me!


Good luck Bubbsie with your appointment and this made me laugh, sounds like the appointments with my DSN, may he listen and take notice of you too.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 today. 
Oh painful Robin. I know how bad it feels if I get cramp in my big toe so the whole top of your leg sounds awful. Hope you're over it now.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.6 and I wish everyone a good week.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> 7.9 here. Could be worse, considering. Tested before bed last night, 7.2, got up from chair, had massive attack of cramp in the long muscle down my inside thigh. ( been riding, used leg muscles quite a lot, and it was hot, so possibly dehydrated) Couldn't get it to resolve, it was so painful I actually broke out in a clammy sweat and felt faint and sick. Eventually resolved after about fifteen minutes. Tested again about 15 mins later, 13.9! It's amazing what your liver can do when faced with a crisis! So gave myself a conservative correction dose of 2 units, just in case the liver decided to replenish itself overnight.


Sound very very painful and uncomfortable, and hope you have a good day and your numbers stay good.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I was at 10.4 this morning. Ive also left my testing kit at home today (bugger). I attached a new libre sensor last night ready for Saturday, I will be activating it when I get home from work later.


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.4 for me today, but I did have two short bread biscuits and 2 jaffa cakes on a cake decorating class yesterday.  Was 12.2 Sunday, sorry was MIA, but class was all day and I didn't have time to get on here.  So time to get back on it and stop mucking around like I did all weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was 5.4 for me when I got up and been rushing round ever since. Activated a new Libre sensor this morning. It will be getting reported to Abbott if it doesn't start behaving itself soon. It showed LO when I was a double checked 7.3. Good luck with all your appontments and other endeavours everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good luck Bubbsie with your appointment and this made me laugh, sounds like the appointments with my DSN, may he listen and take notice of you too.


Jo...after a very difficult start with him (the first six months)...we actually get along very well...productive appointment...worried me when he said he looked forward to my appointments now...since he had got to know me...knew my diabetes...bit too 'Alan Partridge' for me...however I did persevere with him... he was hard work initially....thankfully...it's paid off...phew...great relief!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> 7.9 here. Could be worse, considering. Tested before bed last night, 7.2, got up from chair, had massive attack of cramp in the long muscle down my inside thigh. ( been riding, used leg muscles quite a lot, and it was hot, so possibly dehydrated) Couldn't get it to resolve, it was so painful I actually broke out in a clammy sweat and felt faint and sick. Eventually resolved after about fifteen minutes. Tested again about 15 mins later, 13.9! It's amazing what your liver can do when faced with a crisis! So gave myself a conservative correction dose of 2 units, just in case the liver decided to replenish itself overnight.


Ooh B***R Robin...dread the cramp...made me winch when I read your post...thankfully resolved now...hope you're okay now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Steff said:


> Good luck at your appointment Bubbsie x


Thanks Steff...my appointments with him are much improved now...no tension...we actually speak to one another...mainly he listens...I talk...may even stop calling him Dr Max Medication...maybe not for a while yet...just to keep him on his toes...thank you...have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh B***R Robin...dread the cramp...made me winch when I read your post...thankfully resolved now...hope you're okay now!


BGs seem to have settled now, thanks, leg muscles a bit stiff, think that was because I'd ridden a horse new to me, they're all slightly different, so use muscles in slightly different ways. I expect to be stiff after riding at my age, anyway!
Good luck with your appointment this morning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> BGs seem to have settled now, thanks, leg muscles a bit stiff, think that was because I'd ridden a horse new to me, they're all slightly different, so use muscles in slightly different ways. I expect to be stiff after riding at my age, anyway!
> Good luck with your appointment this morning!


Good to hear Robin... levels are down...I get those cramps occasionally...the kind that often make me feel like banging my head against the wall...anything to distract me...the relief when they go...immense...good appointment with Dr Max Medication...we get on very well now...only taken nine months...but...finally I don't have to work so hard with him...all smiles as I left his room...of course...could have been my leaving that brought that on.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Hope the appointment goes better than expected.


Went very well thanks grovesy...so much better than my previous ones...got home...felt satisfied we'd discussed all we needed to.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie, glad it went well


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake at 03:30...worked hard in the garden yesterday...shattered...very early night...which seems to have 'backfired' on me ...off to see Dr Max Medication first thing this morning...despite that...woke to a 5.3


Oh b....r Bubbsie  - this has happened to me too  - know how you feel  - good number tho  - hope your appt with Dr Meds went as well as you wanted it to be, take care x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

7.6 it's rising and I have no clues why? 
Didn't eat anything naughty 
Went for usual walk last night too. 
Not to many hot flushes (menopausal) 
"Sigh"


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Monday afternoon Peeps! Gloriously sunny day here 

Well I went to bed on a 5.6 and woke to a 6.3 despite having spent 40mins on my exercise bike prior to going to bed. I hazard a guess the culprit was the protein bar snack 

I wish you all a pain & worry free day and I leave you with this thought:-

The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working the moment you wake up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office!  Take care folks. x
WL


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake at 03:30...worked hard in the garden yesterday...shattered...very early night...which seems to have 'backfired' on me ...off to see Dr Max Medication first thing this morning...despite that...woke to a 5.3



Glad your appointment went well. I am up at 3.15 for work most mornings - never get used to it


----------



## Davo

7.6 for me this morning. Seem to be regularly hitting the 7 mark so happy with that


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Dollypolly said:


> Aye me for one
> What levels are you looking at to get and have you had them in the past.



Recently I was sitting between 4.5 to 5.5, I'm trying to get back there and keep it stable


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Recently I was sitting between 4.5 to 5.5, I'm trying to get back there and keep it stable


These numbers are perfectly in range A but I do understand why you're not accepting them  - I'm sure you will return to the lower bgls soon  - you know what you have to do to be back in the 4+ range. Try not to worry so much - this won't help - good luck and take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> 7.9 here. Could be worse, considering. Tested before bed last night, 7.2, got up from chair, had massive attack of cramp in the long muscle down my inside thigh. ( been riding, used leg muscles quite a lot, and it was hot, so possibly dehydrated) Couldn't get it to resolve, it was so painful I actually broke out in a clammy sweat and felt faint and sick. Eventually resolved after about fifteen minutes. Tested again about 15 mins later, 13.9! It's amazing what your liver can do when faced with a crisis! So gave myself a conservative correction dose of 2 units, just in case the liver decided to replenish itself overnight.


Oooooo Robin  - I know exactly how painful cramp can be and empathise with you  - hoping no repetition today  - by the way  - love your new Avatar,  nice one! Take care x
WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Oooooo Robin  - I know exactly how painful cramp can be and empathise with you  - hoping no repetition today  - by the way  - love your new Avatar,  nice one! Take care x
> WL


Thank you, no more cramp! I'm used to getting it in my feet and calves, just never had it in such a major muscle before! 
I thought it was about time I put a more summery avatar up, to encourage the weather.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  6.2 here, good luck with the appointment @Bubbsie hope all goes well x


Just read your HbA1c numbers Kaylz  - well done for lowering it from 101 to 33  - and in 4 months too, clever you


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Thank you, no more cramp! I'm used to getting it in my feet and calves, just never had it in such a major muscle before!
> I thought it was about time I put a more summery avatar up, to encourage the weather.


I would love to ride a horse along the waters edge Robin - it's one of my dreams x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Am very happy to wake  to 4.3 after another  visit from the  DF.  Had a rotten evening/ night in hypoland. I managed to get up to the dizzy heights of 3.3 a couple of times .


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.5 this morning and I only had about 40grms of carbs for the whole day, I was 5.0 before my salad last night.


----------



## RobK

A lovely 6.2 for me this morning but even better is for the first time in over a week the suns out


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> 7.6 for me this morning. Seem to be regularly hitting the 7 mark so happy with that


Thanks 


Davo said:


> Glad your appointment went well. I am up at 3.15 for work most mornings - never get used to it


Davo...good consistent numbers...I was thrilled when I started to hit those 7's...definitely going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...better sleep last night...woke to a 5.1...good start...let hope it continues.


----------



## Bubbsie

Like being


Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Am very happy to wake  to 4.3 after another  visit from the  DF.  Had a rotten evening/ night in hypoland. I managed to get up to the dizzy heights of 3.3 a couple of times .


Urghh Lin...like being at the fairground... on a ride...up & down...up & down...but...not the slightest bit enjoyable...good to see it's settled down this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone its a 7.0 from me this morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.9 from me.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.0 for me today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.6 for me, a sunny morning in Dublin. My frozen shoulder kept me awake with pain, think it was the travelling but not going to let it keep me from having a good day. Wishing everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> I would love to ride a horse along the waters edge Robin - it's one of my dreams x
> WL


Go for it! This was in Pembrokeshire,(Nolton stables) they take anyone from experts to complete beginners, (no road work, they have their own private track down to the beach).  and they do B & B.
5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  5.5 hére and as I expected I have a trip to the other town today so the weather is a bit dull haha, have a great day guys  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Just read your HbA1c numbers Kaylz  - well done for lowering it from 101 to 33  - and in 4 months too, clever you


Yeah the DSN wasn't too happy about that though telling me they prefer it to be between 40-50 you just can't win in this game eh haha x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Yeah the DSN wasn't too happy about that though telling me they prefer it to be between 40-50 you just can't win in this game eh haha x


They're a bunch of miserable old glass-half-empty types - it seems that if they can find n focus on something negative, they will! Just ignore them and listen to us lot instead - well done, Kaylz!

Morning all. 6.7 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, libre says 10.3 finger says 10.5, so not much in it.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Like being
> 
> Urghh Lin...like being at the fairground... on a ride...up & down...up & down...but...not the slightest bit enjoyable...good to see it's settled down this morning.


Thanks Bubbsie.  2 hrs after an unbolused brekkie I'm 5.5


----------



## Dollypolly

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Recently I was sitting between 4.5 to 5.5, I'm trying to get back there and keep it stable



My lowest has been 6.3 which is within the range but I am trying to get it lower but not do it to quick. 

Here's hoping your numbers lower soon for you


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 6.2, Uncle Libre says it's been around that all night. Which is good. I've been fiddling with my night time dose of Levemir to see if I can curtail the dawn effect without getting hypos. 21 years, and there's still things to sort. Fascinating


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 for me this morning coming back down again thankfully.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.1 for me this morning, so heading in the right direction.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> They're a bunch of miserable old glass-half-empty types - it seems that if they can find n focus on something negative, they will! Just ignore them and listen to us lot instead - well done, Kaylz!
> 
> Morning all. 6.7 here.


Well the hospital I was at in March has that machine that does the results while your in your appointment the nurse came and handed her the result and she was like hmmmm that's a big decline from 101 to 33 we really prefer it to be between 40-50 then she was like I know whatever you do we never seem happy do we, I'm just sat like well yeah that's true thinking do I apologise or what haha x


----------



## Ditto

Dollypolly said:


> 7.1 for me this morning coming back down again thankfully.


Me too. This is quite high for me, but I'm thinking new meter will be higher than my old one, I think I've probably been getting away with blue murder!  Gonna have to be good from now on. I'm so relieved I can measure again, I hates not knowing. I quite like measuring and I have no probs now with the pricking, only use my little finger and never get sore or anything. I feel I'm really getting on top of this D business now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Tuesday afternoon Peeps & it's another sunbathing day here againHope it's the same for you too even if you don't sunbathe!

Went to bed on a 7.6 
And awoke to a 6.4 - I'm happy with this 

Be kind - generous & loving to each other today folks - and be mindful of those carbs too (Hark who's talking!) take care.
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

Woke up to a 2.7 ahhh oh well onwards and upwards


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> Woke up to a 2.7 ahhh oh well onwards and upwards


Ooooooops! Oh no! What  happened there sunny? I'm sure you'll return to your normal bgls soon  - are you alright? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Me too. This is quite high for me, but I'm thinking new meter will be higher than my old one, I think I've probably been getting away with blue murder!  Gonna have to be good from now on. I'm so relieved I can measure again, I hates not knowing. I quite like measuring and I have no probs now with the pricking, only use my little finger and never get sore or anything. I feel I'm really getting on top of this D business now.


So good to hear this Ditto  - thinking positive gets results  - I have two meters - Codefree and Contour  - I find the Codefree is always 2mmols higher than the Contour. Take care & keep up the good work x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.1 for me this morning, so heading in the right direction.


You're doing really well there Lorraine - your numbers are coming down slowly but surely  - hope this continues   - good feeling isn't it - well done x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Ooooooops! Oh no! What  happened there sunny? I'm sure you'll return to your normal bgls soon  - are you alright? x
> WL


No Idea went to bed on 6 then I get up and bang 2.7 the DF was jealous of my progress and gave me a reminder of what can happen if your not careful am fine yeah bit dazed tho I probs will be low most day now


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Go for it! This was in Pembrokeshire,(Nolton stables) they take anyone from experts to complete beginners, (no road work, they have their own private track down to the beach).  and they do B & B.
> 5.7 for me this morning.


I have only ever ridden a horse once Robin - many years ago  - first and only time  - my horse was said to be a docile horse and it wasn't til all the others decided to gallop down a hill that my horse followed suit  - hilarious & painful at the same time  Back at the stables I dismounted very cautiously to find my legs were now bowed - hurt to walk & I had a very nasty sore on my bum at the bottom of my spine that lasted for days on end!!! I learned later that I hadn't been riding in rhythm with my horse!!! I wondered why I wasnt told this at the beginning ! Lesson learned hahaha! Had a good laugh about it afterwards tho! 
WL


----------



## Davo

3.7 this morning - didn't feel too good


----------



## Ljc

Davo said:


> 3.7 this morning - didn't feel too good


Hope you're feeling fine now, hypo's are horrid.


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 3.7 this morning - didn't feel too good


Sorry to hear this Davo - how are you feeling now? Understandable that you're concerned  - hope your bgl has risen since this morning, take care x
WL


----------



## Davo

Feeling better now. For the first few hours I felt very light headed and not myself. Good job I walk to work early in the morning when very few people are about as I am sure I was not walking in a straight line!!


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Mine ranges 6.5 - 7.3 but is down mid low 5's two hrs after breakfast and morning metformin.


----------



## Ljc

Bryan Osborne said:


> Mine ranges 6.5 - 7.3 but is down mid low 5's two hrs after breakfast and morning metformin.


@Bryan Osborne ,Your doing fine. The waking level is often the last one to start coming down, however 7.3 isn't particularly high, do you test just before bed


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> Feeling better now. For the first few hours I felt very light headed and not myself. Good job I walk to work early in the morning when very few people are about as I am sure I was not walking in a straight line!!


I recognise that walk Davo (like a drunk)  but it usually happens when I'm at home thank goodness  - I wear a stretchy wristband that states I'm a type2 diabetic in case I should take ill whist I'm out  - reassuring - glad you're feeling more 'normal' now Davo, you take care now x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wakey wakey rise and shine!
Happy good Wednesday morning peeps!

Went to bed on a 6.9
Awoke to a 5.5  - this is more like it

Hope you all have the numbers you're hoping for and that you have a pain free day too x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Wakey wakey rise and shine!
> Happy good Wednesday morning peeps!
> 
> Went to bed on a 6.9
> Awoke to a 5.5  - this is more like it
> 
> Hope you all have the numbers you're hoping for and that you have a pain free day too x
> WL


Early this morning WL...to great numbers...didn't get the numbers I wanted...still no lottery win...but...woke to a 5.6...which I'll happily take!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Early this morning WL...to great numbers...didn't get the numbers I wanted...still no lottery win...but...woke to a 5.6...which I'll happily take!


Morning Bubbsie  - been awake since 2.30am! Yawn! Yawn! Passed sleeping now  - probably crash about noon  your 5.6 good tho x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie  - been awake since 2.30am! Yawn! Yawn! Passed sleeping now  - probably crash about noon  your 5.6 good tho x
> WL


Thankfully getting a better sleep at the moment WL...urghh...2:30...had a run of extra early mornings myself recently...draining...fingers crossed for the afternoon nap...makes me unbearable if I'm suffering from lack of sleep.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning all, it's a 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thankfully getting a better sleep at the moment WL...urghh...2:30...had a run of extra early mornings myself recently...draining...fingers crossed for the afternoon nap...makes me unbearable if I'm suffering from lack of sleep.


Thanks Bubbsie  - can't function without sleep  - Good to hear your sleeping pattern has returned x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Morning all, it's a 5.3 for me this morning


Yeah! Getting there A  - numbers reducing slowly - fingers crossed for a lower bgl tomorrow x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone on this (finally) sunny morning, have to say disappointed with my numbers today as been eating very well and I especially went for an evening walk last night for no apparent reason it seems   it's a 9.0 from me 


Great numbers Bubbsie and Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good morning everyone on this (finally) sunny morning, have to say disappointed with my numbers today as been eating very well and I especially went for an evening walk last night for no apparent reason it seems   it's a 9.0 from me


Ooops! I see the DF was busy last night Barbars and left me alone for once! 
WL


----------



## RobK

All good here, Its a cracking morning here on the south coast, I have a very nice 5.8 to start the day and my weight is down from 108.1 to 107.4 this week.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Ooops! I see the DF was busy last night Barbars and left me alone for once!
> WL



I guess I was due a turn lol


----------



## Ljc

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Morning all, it's a 5.3 for me this morning


So close to a HS


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning everyone on this (finally) sunny morning, have to say disappointed with my numbers today as been eating very well and I especially went for an evening walk last night for no apparent reason it seems   it's a 9.0 from me
> 
> 
> Great numbers Bubbsie and Wirralass


Barbara...could be any number of reasons why you're slightly 'up' this morning...or none at all...'Betty' is unpredictable...had exactly the same...frustrating...inexplicable...don't let it deter you...press on and put that little 'madam' in her place!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> I guess I was due a turn lol


DF is just a B***H Barbara...refocus...give her a good kicking tomorrow!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Their is every sign it's going to be a lovely day here 
I woke to 6.5 today my Libre showed a bumpy washing line that went nowhere near the red zone unlike the the previous two nights.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> All good here, Its a cracking morning here on the south coast, I have a very nice 5.8 to start the day and my weight is down from 108.1 to 107.4 this week.


Well done you - and I guess all three have put you in a good mood for the day it was forecsted last night to expect high temperatures today so the whole of country will be bathed in glorious sunshine - just what we need to lift our spirits, take care x
WL


----------



## RobK

Thanks WL, Yep feeling pretty good this morning and have a free day so intend to get out in the sunshine, Still way to cold for a dip in the sea yet sadly


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. It's another 4.9 for me today, after a very bumpy ride yesterday according to my libre, but nice and flat overnight as normal.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Thanks WL, Yep feeling pretty good this morning and have a free day so intend to get out in the sunshine, Still way to cold for a dip in the sea yet sadly


Chicken!  But surely a wet suit would be the answer?! 
WL


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Chicken!  But surely a wet suit would be the answer?!
> WL



Yep big chicken, Sea temps only about 10 degrees and if I ever managed to get in a wet suit it would probably need to be removed surgically!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, I'll take that, I ran on the low side all yesterday afternoon and evening, DF was evidently in my area.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  slightly dull and colder here but was the same yesterday then turned in to a lovely day so fingers crossed, @Greyhound Gal can you and the dog budge up again please  4.9 here too x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. I'm on the naughty step with 9.1 - not that I was naughty, but my endo always says it's my fault! Good thing I've got a thick skin.

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. I feel I deserve better as gave my free cake from John Lewis to son. Was a chocolate caramel shortbread and in my bag (wrapped all day). Thought I should get. HS for resisting it!


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today. I feel I deserve better as gave my free cake from John Lewis to son. Was a chocolate caramel shortbread and in my bag (wrapped all day). Thought I should get. HS for resisting it!


Goodness, Lind, that was heroic in the face of adversity, you deserved a better number!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  slightly dull and colder here but was the same yesterday then turned in to a lovely day so fingers crossed, @Greyhound Gal can you and the dog budge up again please  4.9 here too x


Good one Kaylz x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, nice sunny day in central London, and its a 10.8 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today. I feel I deserve better as gave my free cake from John Lewis to son. Was a chocolate caramel shortbread and in my bag (wrapped all day). Thought I should get. HS for resisting it!


Totally agree Lindarose especially as you exerted restraint with the yummy yummy chocolate caramel shortbread  x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.1 for me today, but I did make a mistake with my cashew nuts yesterday,  I really wanted chocolate so I got a bag of cashew nuts from the vending machine, I had eaten most of them when I realised they were honey roasted.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara...could be any number of reasons why you're slightly 'up' this morning...or none at all...'Betty' is unpredictable...had exactly the same...frustrating...inexplicable...don't let it deter you...press on and put that little 'madam' in her place!



Thanks Bubbsie I did feel a bit deflated and done another test but wasted a strip lol, tomorrow's another day. It's just annoying when u think you've done everything right


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.1 for me today, but I did make a mistake with my cashew nuts yesterday,  I really wanted chocolate so I got a bag of cashew nuts from the vending machine, I had eaten most of them when I realised they were honey roasted.


So you polished the rest off for good measure!!! having said this Lorraine all the 1's look fine with me! x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

@Barbara W please don't get disheartened by one higher result, as you say tomorrows another day and I'm sure everything will be back on track soon hun  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> @Barbara W please don't get disheartened by one higher result, as you say tomorrows another day and I'm sure everything will be back on track soon hun  xx




Thanks Kaylz hopefully it is a one off, a little blip onwards and upwards


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Thanks Kaylz hopefully it is a one off, a little blip onwards and upwards


Or onwards and downwards as we like to use here  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Thanks Bubbsie I did feel a bit deflated and done another test but wasted a strip lol, tomorrow's another day. It's just annoying when u think you've done everything right


Annoying...that's an understatement Barbara...I can't tell you what I used to call my meter when it didn't give me the desired results...it does take time...used to get sick of hearing that...but...it's right...I change things around occasionally ...sometimes makes a difference...other times not...now have a snack just before bed...little carb & protein...may not work for all...but...working for me at the moment...if that changes...will try something else...that's the beauty of being able to test...can see what results it will bring...you'll get there.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Yep big chicken, Sea temps only about 10 degrees and if I ever managed to get in a wet suit it would probably need to be removed surgically!


That made me laugh x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, a 6.7, down from yesterday but a bit high for me...could have been because I was a bit piggy with the beetroot last night....and come to think of it again this morning and I put weight on agh, step away from the pickled beetroot. I can just eat the giant jar all to myself with a soupspoon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good morning, a 6.7, down from yesterday but a bit high for me...could have been because I was a bit piggy with the beetroot last night....and come to think of it again this morning and I put weight on agh, step away from the pickled beetroot. I can just eat the giant jar all to myself with a soupspoon!


You are so honest Ditto  - you come out with stuff that has me doubled up with laughter  x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good morning, a 6.7, down from yesterday but a bit high for me...could have been because I was a bit piggy with the beetroot last night....and come to think of it again this morning and I put weight on agh, step away from the pickled beetroot. I can just eat the giant jar all to myself with a soupspoon!


Ditto...take that jar of beetroot out into the garden...and bury it!...at least you're back in a regular routine...testing & weighing yourself...now...refocus...no doubt you'll be heading in the right direction soon.


----------



## Ditto

Agh that bad huh? It's giant jar. It says this though on Google. Maybe if I finish it off all at once... 



> *Beetroot* is best eaten either in boiled form or grated into a salad. The juice of this vegetable is also packed with nutrients and can be gradually introduced. Though high in sugars, *beetroot* does not result in high glucose concentration in the blood of *diabetic* patients.
> *Health Benefits of Beetroot Juice for Diabetic Patients*
> www.diethealthclub.com/diabetic-diet/beetroot.html


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Annoying...that's an understatement Barbara...I can't tell you what I used to call my meter when it didn't give me the desired results...it does take time...used to get sick of hearing that...but...it's right...I change things around occasionally ...sometimes makes a difference...other times not...now have a snack just before bed...little carb & protein...may not work for all...but...working for me at the moment...if that changes...will try something else...that's the beauty of being able to test...can see what results it will bring...you'll get there.



Thanks for that Bubbsie as you say a little tweaking may help just disappointed when it was finally going down hopefully it was just for one day.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Agh that bad huh? It's giant jar. It says this though on Google. Maybe if I finish it off all at once...


Jarred beetroot actually seems better than fresh beetroot relating to nutrition information published on Supermarket websites, I like you could quite happily eat lots of it but be careful it has been known to change the colour of urine (sorry tmi but thought it should be mentioned lol) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Jarred beetroot actually seems better than fresh beetroot relating to nutrition information published on Supermarket websites, I like you could quite happily eat lots of it but be careful it has been known to change the colour of urine (sorry tmi but thought it should be mentioned lol) x


And here's me thinking that fresh uncooked beetroot was better for us without the vinegar  - well I learn something new every day! x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

I was a 6.2 this am woohoo it's coming down again thankfully.


----------



## Kaylz

Dollypolly said:


> I was a 6.2 this am woohoo it's coming down again thankfully.


Nice one  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...ni idea how...but woke to a 4.8 this morning...despite a handful of small mini Hob Nobs (like Maltesers)...a couple of mini Kit Kat peanut butter fingers...thought that can't be right...tested again...4.9...not really a sweet tooth person...needed them last night...so do I try without tonight...or get stuck in again this evening?


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 8.1 for me much better than yesterday's 9.0 but was getting in the 7's last week so still baffled as been very strict this week and thought results should be better.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 8.1 for me much better than yesterday's 9.0 but was getting in the 7's last week so still baffled as been very strict this week and thought results should be better.


Just one of those things...a hiccup...small interruption...don't fret on it Barbara.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

Well, I don't like the weather forecast at all - rain, followed by more rain. Hopefully they've got it wrong as usual.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 5.1 this morning.
Sorry @Bloden, but I think we have your sun - predicting 21C for us today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

And back to 6.3, anymore salads and I'll turn it to a bloody rabbit


----------



## RobK

Mornin all and a nice 5.8 here, Warm humid morning here and some thunderstorms possibly later, Dont mind the rain though as the garden is rock solid and suffering at the minute. Have a great day where ever you maybe.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.8 here.
> 
> Well, I don't like the weather forecast at all - rain, followed by more rain. Hopefully they've got it wrong as usual.


Happy to swop Bloden...for entirely selfish reasons...no rain means I have to water that blasted grass again...takes forever!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.8 here.
> 
> Well, I don't like the weather forecast at all - rain, followed by more rain. Hopefully they've got it wrong as usual.


Just undercutting you at 5.7 here.
OH was watching the football on TV last night, and called me in to see all the players, spectators, etc in Madrid getting absolutely drenched in a downpour. We could do with some of it here, hasn't rained properly for ages.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  it's a 5.5 here and looking like it might be a fab day  p****d off last night we had the curtains down, washed and hung out and when I went out to get them some dirty bird had c*****d on them damn those seagulls lol x


----------



## RobK

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  it's a 5.5 here and looking like it might be a fab day  p****d off last night we had the curtains down, washed and hung out and when I went out to get them some dirty bird had c*****d on them damn those seagulls lol x



Ah Seagulls, We have them nesting on our roof and as well as leaving their trade mark on the washing at times they are bloomin noisy at 5am in the morning


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. It's a lovely bright sunny day here.
After a correction around 1am was 14 no idea why.  Am supprised to be 5.0. 
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  it's a 5.5 here and looking like it might be a fab day  p****d off last night we had the curtains down, washed and hung out and when I went out to get them some dirty bird had c*****d on them damn those seagulls lol x


Inconvenient Kaylz...but...lucky...get yourself down to those shops...lottery ticket in order!...don't forget to share...but...only if it's more than a tenner.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I hope the weather is like this Saturday night and Sunday morning, its lovely out there today. Anyway a 9.9 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

RobK said:


> Ah Seagulls, We have them nesting on our roof and as well as leaving their trade mark on the washing at times they are bloomin noisy at 5am in the morning


We have an oyster catcher that does the rounds of the block between 10 and 11:30pm and our seagulls are usually a tad kinder and leave it till 5:30am lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Inconvenient Kaylz...but...lucky...get yourself down to those shops...lottery ticket in order!...don't forget to share...but...only if it's more than a tenner.


Haha true I usually only do the thunderball on a Saturday but may try my luck with the lottery and a scratch card, don't expect me to be announcing I've won millions though lol x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a naughty macflurry meant a 7.6!  Maybe I'd be better with KitKats!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A high 13.6 for me, but when I took my Metformin this morning, I realised I had missed two tablets yesterday, as this strip should have run out at the end of the day today and now I will still have 2 tablets left.  I though I had got passed this forgetting to take the tablets, but apparently not.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a naughty macflurry meant a 7.6!  Maybe I'd be better with KitKats!


Linda...you are a bad influence...suddenly the Kit Kats don't seem enough...you've planted a seed...desperate for a McFlurry now!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...ni idea how...but woke to a 4.8 this morning...despite a handful of small mini Hob Nobs (like Maltesers)...a couple of mini Kit Kat peanut butter fingers...thought that can't be right...tested again...4.9...not really a sweet tooth person...needed them last night...so do I try without tonight...or get stuck in again this evening?


Are you sure your diabetic


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Linda...you are a bad influence...suddenly the Kit Kats don't seem enough...you've planted a seed...desperate for a McFlurry now!


I so desperately wanted ice-cream last night,  I know there is Oreo ice-cream in the freezer in the kitchen.  I went to bed before I could give in.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Are you sure your diabetic


I believe so Lin...still on the Metformin...results surprised me...been stressed to the max this week...car...insurance...life in general...still slightly suspicious of my new meter...tried testing on my spare one...roughly the same...mystery to me!


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> I so desperately wanted ice-cream last night,  I know there is Oreo ice-cream in the freezer in the kitchen.  I went to bed before I could give in.


Well done for resisting, it's so hard a times isn't it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I so desperately wanted ice-cream last night,  I know there is Oreo ice-cream in the freezer in the kitchen.  I went to bed before I could give in.


OMG Lorraine...stop...not really a sweet tooth girl...but...miss ice cream so much...okay...may have to have one...if my BG shoots up...will at least get that out of the way...need to do it now...purely in the name of research!


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> OMG Lorraine...stop...not really a sweet tooth girl...but...miss ice cream so much...okay...may have to have one...if my BG shoots up...will at least get that out of the way...need to do it now...purely in the name of research!


Oh no I've planted the seed! Next time I succumb I'll keep it to myself although the high BG will surely give away my sins!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> I believe so Lin...still on the Metformin...results surprised me...been stressed to the max this week...car...insurance...life in general...still slightly suspicious of my new meter...tried testing on my spare one...roughly the same...mystery to me!


Maybe it's the stress levels lowering your BGs . D is such a pernickety thing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Oh no I've planted the seed! Next time I succumb I'll keep it to myself although the high BG will surely give away my sins!


Might do some research first...surely there must be a Kit Kat ice cream?


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Might do some research first...surely there must be a Kit Kat ice cream?


There you go @Bubbsie

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/pro...ce cream&icid=tescohp_sws-1_kit kat ice cream


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 this morning but I changed my diluting juice last night. Lovely day here so I've decided to tackle the mountian of washing I have in between hosing down the dogs.


----------



## Dollypolly

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  it's a 5.5 here and looking like it might be a fab day  p****d off last night we had the curtains down, washed and hung out and when I went out to get them some dirty bird had c*****d on them damn those seagulls lol x



I find it's easier to rehang whilst fresh from the machine unless huge of course we have magpies and I hate them too.


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 8 this morning nice supprise


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. A 5.1 this morning.
> Sorry @Bloden, but I think we have your sun - predicting 21C for us today


Scuppered by .1 for a HS GG - maybe tomorrow you'll achieve the magic number! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I hope the weather is like this Saturday night and Sunday morning, its lovely out there today. Anyway a 9.9 this morning.


Good to see you're in single numbers today Stitch - good for you x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Thursday afternoon Peeps on yet another sunny day  Sorry to hear some of you aren't having the same weather.

Went to bed on a 6.8 
But woke to a 6.3!??  so I'll share the bench with you today Anthony Stirrat

Hope you all enjoy the remainder of this day and do take care of yourselves folks! x
WL 

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Just undercutting you at 5.7 here.
> OH was watching the football on TV last night, and called me in to see all the players, spectators, etc in Madrid getting absolutely drenched in a downpour. We could do with some of it here, hasn't rained properly for ages.


It hasn't rained properly here in N. Spain either.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> It hasn't rained properly here in N. Spain either.


I recall a school teacher saying - the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> And back to 6.3, anymore salads and I'll turn it to a bloody rabbit


I know this feeling very well A! Even my two front teeth are beginning to look like a rabbits teeth! 
WL


----------



## Ditto

6.8 @ 6.45 am. It's a lovely day. Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. 

I'm also 'researching' and had potato salad, cheesy coleslaw and prawn cocktail with my salad.  I'll soon see what's what, will measure in an hour and then another hour...must remember...


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> I recall a school teacher saying - the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain x
> WL


The person that came up with that idea obviously hadn't been to N. Spain! Mind you, the weather's deffo changing (or improving) cos it doesn't rain here steadily all winter long like the locals say it used to...yay!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> The person that came up with that idea obviously hadn't been to N. Spain! Mind you, the weather's deffo changing (or improving) cos it doesn't rain here steadily all winter long like the locals say it used to...yay!


We've just had a much needed downpour here. Now, I hope it knows when to stop.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> We've just had a much needed downpour here. Now, I hope it knows when to stop.


Where are you Robin x
WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Where are you Robin x
> WL


Oxfordshire Cotswolds! Normally a really dry place.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 8 this morning nice supprise


How's things with you these days Ingressus? 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Oxfordshire Cotswolds! Normally a really dry place.


Thank you. Driven through there on way to daughters A34 Newbury M4 to Reading spent a few shopping days in Oxford with her  - never seen so many cyclists as there! x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone it's a 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Robin said:


> We've just had a much needed downpour here. Now, I hope it knows when to stop.



I could do with a heavy downpour, the car looks like a Pterodactyl shat on the car and then wiped it's @rse over it


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's another 6.3 this morning but it's my last day away, back home tonight and maybe normality for next week


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - as some of you may know my good friend lost her battle with cancer earlier this week.

Haven't slept all night, so a disappointing 6.4 this morning.

Have a good day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

So sorry to hear this Hazel. I hope you are looking after yourself.

A 4.5 for me this clammy morning.


----------



## Ljc

So sorry Hazel. It's so hard I know.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
I think I must  have become a fridge raider in the wee small hours , went to bed on 5.5 woke up with *7.9 *. My Libre was kinder to me it was 1 1/2 points lower than my meter  this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

So sorry to hear that @Hazel my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  it's a 6 for me today x


----------



## Steff

Sorry yo hear that hazel 
Much love to you take care xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up late for me this damp rainy gloomy day...had a relatively good sleep...woke to a 5.6...anyone seen Northerner.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 10.3 for me today. And I now have a very sore grazed knee after slipping over on my way to work this morning. Just what I needed the day before doing a marathon length walk.


----------



## RobK

Take care Hazel my thoughts are with you.

I'm up with a very respectable 6.1 this morning, Bright morning and some much needed overnight rain from a thunderstorm in the early hours.


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 10.3 for me today. And I now have a very sore grazed knee after slipping over on my way to work this morning. Just what I needed the day before doing a marathon length walk.


Oh No, I hope it gets better and doesn't affect your walk.


----------



## New-journey

A higher than normal 6.6 for me but in loads of pain with lower back in spasm, old injury which decided to come back. Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

New-journey said:


> Oh No, I hope it gets better and doesn't affect your walk.


I hope not too. I need to pop up the shops in a mo as my trousers are filthy and I'm in the office all day. 
Heres my knee!


----------



## New-journey

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - as some of you may know my good friend lost her battle with cancer earlier this week.
> 
> Haven't slept all night, so a disappointing 6.4 this morning.
> 
> Have a good day


((((((Hugs)))))))) wishing you a gentle day and sending love.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> I hope not too. I need to pop up the shops in a mo as my trousers are filthy and I'm in the office all day.
> Heres my knee!
> View attachment 3352


Ouch hope your ok and didn't hurt anything else too x


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - as some of you may know my good friend lost her battle with cancer earlier this week.
> 
> Haven't slept all night, so a disappointing 6.4 this morning.
> 
> Have a good day


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this, Hazel.  Look after yourself.

Morning all. 6.8 here. 

Unfortunately, they got the forecast right for a change, so more rain in Spain - perhaps I'll get those ceilings painted after all (can't stay indoors when the sun's shining!).

Enjoy, ev1.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up late for me this damp rainy gloomy day...had a relatively good sleep...woke to a 5.6...anyone seen Northerner.


I noticed he hadn't posted for a few days, hope he's ok x


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I hope not too. I need to pop up the shops in a mo as my trousers are filthy and I'm in the office all day.
> Heres my knee!
> View attachment 3352


Ooooowch! Hope it doesn't affect your super active weekend, Stitch.


----------



## Ljc

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 8 this morning nice supprise


I love your Avatar


----------



## Barbara W

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - as some of you may know my good friend lost her battle with cancer earlier this week.
> 
> Haven't slept all night, so a disappointing 6.4 this morning.
> 
> Have a good day



So sorry to hear of the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning peeps on this sunny & partly clouded Friday! 

Poorly last night so tested at 10.05pm - 5.1 !
Then tested again at 01.00am - 6.1 !
@Anthony Stirrat move over please - sharing the 6.3 bench with you for the second consecutive day - mucky birds A? They need potty training! 

My thoughts are with those who are suffering in one way or another today. Take care folks & be kind to each other.
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Ouch hope your ok and didn't hurt anything else too x


Only my pride!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> I hope not too. I need to pop up the shops in a mo as my trousers are filthy and I'm in the office all day.
> Heres my knee!
> View attachment 3352


Hope you are okay for tomorrow.  Looks sore.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A massive 14.6 this morning, but I had a melt down yesterday and ate loads of ice-cream, in Bridget Jones style straight from the tub.  I think I am coming down with something as my glads are all swollen and I keep feeling like I have a migraine coming on.  Must do better, everytime I start getting those figures down I go and blow it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 10.3 for me today. And I now have a very sore grazed knee after slipping over on my way to work this morning. Just what I needed the day before doing a marathon length walk.


On B***R Stitch...can you dress it...get an ice pack on it...hope it is just limited to that knee...odd how when we face problems like this...our determination takes over...that stoical spirit sets in...hope it doesn't affect the walk...keep us updated.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> On B***R Stitch...can you dress it...get an ice pack on it...hope it is just limited to that knee...odd how when we face problems like this...our determination takes over...that stoical spirit sets in...hope it doesn't affect the walk...keep us updated.


Ive cleaned it and put a dressing over it to keep it clean. A 6 year old would be proud of the graze ive got. It will probably be nice and bruised tomorrow, but it wont stop me getting over the finish line sunday morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> A massive 14.6 this morning, but I had a melt down yesterday and ate loads of ice-cream, in Bridget Jones style straight from the tub.  I think I am coming down with something as my glads are all swollen and I keep feeling like I have a migraine coming on.  Must do better, everytime I start getting those figures down I go and blow it.


Lorraine something we've all done...don't be too hard on yourself...it there any chance you can ring your surgery...have a word with GP/Nurse?...might be worth a try...at least you are thinking about how to lower those BG levels...recognising where you may have gone in the 'wrong direction'...maybe relax for a bit...give yourself time to sit down...relax a little more...decide how to approach this issue...easy to say...sounds as if you have a very busy life...work...family...and so on...sometimes you just have to put yourself first...if only for a brief period...hoping you find the right balance soon...it will come I'm sure...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Ive cleaned it and put a dressing over it to keep it clean. A 6 year old would be proud of the graze ive got. It will probably be nice and bruised tomorrow, but it wont stop me getting over the finish line sunday morning.


Relieved to hear that Stitch...maybe later a little ice to try to reduce any swelling...I have absolutely no doubt you'll be over that finishing line on Sunday morning...irrespective of how hard it will be...do you have a just giving page...or have you posted that...and I've missed I?t...let me know...good luck tomorrow...will be waiting for news.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Relieved to hear that Stitch...maybe later a little ice to try to reduce any swelling...I have absolutely no doubt you'll be over that finishing line on Sunday morning...irrespective of how hard it will be...do you have a just giving page...or have you posted that...and I've missed I?t...let me know...good luck tomorrow...will be waiting for news.



Thanks Bubbsie. I'll put the link to my just giving page on the thread in the sports and exercise section. Its sore when I stand up after sitting for a while, but not too bad once I start moving.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Bubbsie. I'll put the link to my just giving page on the thread in the sports and exercise section. Its sore when I stand up after sitting for a while, but not too bad once I start moving.


Okay...will attend to that shortly!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. I got up at silly o'clock to go to the hospital for my blood test (review next week) and felt smug as my waking BG was a 5.2 house special! I just hope my HbA1c will be good....


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.7 after a night shift. Pleased with that 
I'm very sorry to hear your sad news Hazel xx


----------



## Dollypolly

6.5 for me this morning 

I did give my hubby a fright last night as we do a nightly walk and I take meter with me and tested before 4.3 and after 5.3 he told me after he'd already stashed some cola in cause I actually took a hypo aww bless him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...what a week...insurance companies to deal with...3rd parties...competing egos...accident sketches to draw...quotes to consider...endless...finally finished all that yesterday...relieved!...woke to a reassuring 5.6 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Well just me and you so far Bubbsie! A 7.2 today. 
Glad you're getting there with the insurance stuff. Something you could well have done without.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.3 here x


----------



## RobK

A 5.7 from after a rubbish nights sleep, Weather forecast when I went to bed was for a nice bright sunny morning, Woke up to dull, cloudy and pouring with rain! Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back from a few days away with only sporadic internet. Can t have done me too much harm as I've woken to a 5.3 after a very level night. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Blue flash

8.9 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a round 4.0 for me today ( anyone seen KookyCat recently?) That's the effect of 2 glasses of red wine the previous evening.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 5.6 and still in loads of pain with my back, missing a long walk this weekend but will get back to exercise soon. Wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today. Anyone going to London meet up, hope you have fun. My knee feels OK today just a bit bruised. Anyone want to come and join me walking a marathon tonight??? Anyone???  
Have a good day peeps.


----------



## RobK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.6 for me today. Anyone going to London meet up, hope you have fun. My knee feels OK today just a bit bruised. Anyone want to come and join me walking a marathon tonight??? Anyone???
> Have a good day peeps.



Best of luck Stitch and have fun.


----------



## Hazel

5.2 for me this morning

Hope everyone enjoys the London meet, habe fun.


----------



## Ljc

Best if luck Stitch. I hope your knee is not too painful tonight. 
For everyone meeting up today, have a safe journey and and enjoyable day.
Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 3.8 with a very bowed washing line during the night.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back home from a week living in a hotel, back to 5.5


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  Well just me and you so far Bubbsie! A 7.2 today.
> Glad you're getting there with the insurance stuff. Something you could well have done without.


Morning Linda...wondering where all the other 'lightweights' of DUK where...possible lay in...envious...so long since I was able to do that...yes...such a relief to get all that admin out of the way...now the hunt for another car has to begin...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.6 for me today. Anyone going to London meet up, hope you have fun. My knee feels OK today just a bit bruised. Anyone want to come and join me walking a marathon tonight??? Anyone???
> Have a good day peeps.


Good luck again Stitch...is OH meeting you up en route...or at the end...if I were still living in London...would love to come & cheer you on...will be with you in spirit...best I can do...saw the BRA...wow...what a spectacle...fabulous (tempted to say Dahling...Ab Fab style)...no doubt your supporters will spot you a mile off...don't forget those photos!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, a 5.6 and still in loads of pain with my back, missing a long walk this weekend but will get back to exercise soon. Wishing everyone a good weekend.


Keep the chocolate & painkillers near at hand JO...not walking much myself at the moment...the views here are not as spectacular as yours...but...nonetheless do miss my walking too!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 today - a run of good numbers but sods law there were a few high ones before my blood test


----------



## grainger

Morning all 3.9 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Saturday afternoon Peeps  - following heavy downfalls of torrential rain last night, today is sunny & dry  - just what the Doctor ordered! 

Went to bed on a 5.9
Awoke to a 5.9  - now how did that happen?  Diabetes never ceases to amaze me!

@Northerner. Good to see you Alan

Good luck Stitch - will be thinking of you and hope the weather stays dry for you x

Hope you all have an enjoyable & worry free weekend wherever you may be spending it & whomever you may be spending it with  - take care folks x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Ditto

G'day all, 7.8 @ 6.22 after a horrendous night...


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck again Stitch...is OH meeting you up en route...or at the end...if I were still living in London...would love to come & cheer you on...will be with you in spirit...best I can do...saw the BRA...wow...what a spectacle...fabulous (tempted to say Dahling...Ab Fab style)...no doubt your supporters will spot you a mile off...don't forget those photos!


My oh will be picking me up from the station once I've got back to Rayleigh! There will be plenty of pics. X


----------



## Hazel

All the very best to you Stitch xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back home from a week living in a hotel, back to 5.5


..........and back to business to get those numbers down in the 4's again! No pressure A! x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## Barbara W

Evening everyone a late post from me today 8.4 this morning. Putting that down to a rubbish nights sleep and dealing with a lot of stress ATM


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Evening everyone a late post from me today 8.4 this morning. Putting that down to a rubbish nights sleep and dealing with a lot of stress ATM


Stress plays havoc in our lives not just our bgls Barbara  - try relaxation breathing  this should help - hope you have a better sleep tonight hun, take care x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Stress plays havoc in our lives not just our bgls Barbara  - try relaxation breathing  this should help - hope you have a better sleep tonight hun, take care x
> WL


Thanks Wirralass x


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.1 this morning along with a sore throat which I can blame hubby for as he had it a few days ago.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Lorraine  - sorry to read about your sore throat  - I shouldn't say this but eating ice cream is very soothing  - don't fret about your morning high bgl  - this happens when you're not feeling well  - hope you feel better soon  - and give your OH a wallop for not keeping his germs to himself! Take care & look after yourself hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A very good Sunday morning from me to you sleepy heads!  Too early yet to see if it's going to be a sunshine Sunday but hope it is!

Went to bed on a 6.4
And awoke to a 5.8

@Stitch - still thinking of you and willing you on to the finish line x

Hope you all have a pain free day folks, do what you most enjoy  - and be happy.x
WL


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 4.7 today for me.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.4 from me. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  6.9 here after little sleep urgh lol x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.3 for me and not a bad line overnight once the popcorn had subsided. I reckon the Estrella helped  Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a 5.2 house special for me, haven't had one of those for ages.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 6.6 today. Well done on the HS Robin


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...late start for me...looks like the sun is shining...will find out once I open the curtains!...5.9 today...not bad...late snack before bed (again).


----------



## New-journey

6.1 and definitely in less pain today in my back, happy about that! Happy Sunday to all


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, a 5.2 house special for me, haven't had one of those for ages.


Well, done on the HS today!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.9 here after little sleep urgh lol x


Hope you can catch up during the day and you are ok.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 8.3 here...still learning how to treat lows! D'oh!

Have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Hazel

Mornimg all - 6.0 this today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I had a most unexpected but much appreciated sleep in.  
I'm 5.4 this bright but not yet sunny morning.


----------



## Ditto

I have just had my highest reading ever...well, the highest reading I've ever taken. Normally if I'm in pig mode I don't measure, I go into coward mode and don't want to know. I'm wondering now if it was what I'd eaten or the fact I was in panic mode some time before...being a hypochondriac if I feel ill I panic so was it that or not? Agh I dunno, I have to stop having modes.

6.7 @ 6.01 an hour or so later had meat and potato pie and a slice of Warburtons white toastie with lashings of butter and measured 10.2 @ 8.51 I also got burning acid reflux, why do I do this to myself?


----------



## RobK

Morning, I'm a 6.8 this morning after a huge BBQ and quite a few beers yesterday afternoon and evening, Off to sit on the naughty step before getting back to normal


----------



## Amigo

Not reported in with levels for a while as I've been on holiday but I confess they were understandably a little higher.

Well I'm back now having gained some holiday pounds I need to lose and to get my silly head back into diabetic mode! 
I'm a whopping 7.7 this morning but have a headache and masses of systemic inflammation which won't be helping in my joints.

Came back to my diabetic eye screening reminder too.

Sorry to others having a hard time, I've been following the posts. 

Good luck to @Stitch147 for today. Go girl! 

I need a complete de-tox next week and an attitude readjustment!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I have just had my highest reading ever...well, the highest reading I've ever taken. Normally if I'm in pig mode I don't measure, I go into coward mode and don't want to know. I'm wondering now if it was what I'd eaten or the fact I was in panic mode some time before...being a hypochondriac if I feel ill I panic so was it that or not? Agh I dunno, I have to stop having modes.
> 
> 6.7 @ 6.01 an hour or so later had meat and potato pie and a slice of Warburtons white toastie with lashings of butter and measured 10.2 @ 8.51 I also got burning acid reflux, why do I do this to myself?


Ditto...you just have to settle yourself down...you've eaten the pie...the bread...nothing you can do about that...done it...at least you're testing...know why you're high...just try to move forwards...write it off...yes...panic (stress) won't help...can't be avoided a lot of the time...give yourself a bit of space...step back a little...start off again...10.2 after...could have been worse...don't PANIC.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Not reported in with levels for a while as I've been on holiday but I confess they were understandably a little higher.
> 
> Well I'm back now having gained some holiday pounds I need to lose and to get my silly head back into diabetic mode!
> I'm a whopping 7.7 this morning but have a headache and masses of systemic inflammation which won't be helping in my joints.
> 
> Came back to my diabetic eye screening reminder too.
> 
> Sorry to others having a hard time, I've been following the posts.
> 
> Good luck to @Stitch147 for today. Go girl!
> 
> I need a complete de-tox next week and an attitude readjustment!


And possibly another holiday once you've done all that...7.7 really not so bad...particularly after the holiday...joints...etc...it'll come good in a day or two.


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> Morning, I'm a 6.8 this morning after a huge BBQ and quite a few beers yesterday afternoon and evening, Off to sit on the naughty step before getting back to normal


Rob...pretty good score for a huge Barbie & the beers...obviously needed it...believe firmly have to 'let loose' once in a while...no need to sit on the 'naughty step'...I'll write you a note...you can have a hall pass.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> And possibly another holiday once you've done all that...7.7 really not so bad...particularly after the holiday...joints...etc...it'll come good in a day or two.



Thanks Bubbsie. I'll bloody well make sure it does! Got too many plates to keep spinning to afford to let any drop!


----------



## Stitch147

No waking number for me today as I've not been to sleep, does the 9.7 count that I woke with in the back of an ambulance?


----------



## RobK

Stitch147 said:


> No waking number for me today as I've not been to sleep, does the 9.7 count that I woke with in the back of an ambulance?



Oh dear Stitch sorry to hear that, Hope everything is OK


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Hope you can catch up during the day and you are ok.


Unfortunately no catch up for me today so the coffee will just have to do the job lol, glad to hear the pain in your back is settling I hope it continues that way  x


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> No waking number for me today as I've not been to sleep, does the 9.7 count that I woke with in the back of an ambulance?


Wait what, what happened? I hope your ok!!! ((hugs)) x


----------



## Stitch147

I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.


Oh no so sorry to hear this Stitch , rest up, take it easy, look after yourself and get better soon hun xx


----------



## RobK

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.



Sorry to hear that but wow thats still some achievement, Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad you're back after a well earned break Amigo. It's hard to get back into it but know you will. Hope those joints settle down soon as well as the nit too bad 7.7 
Oh no Stitch. I'm so sorry you weren't well enough to finish. So disappointing after all the work you put into it. Hope you soon feel much better. And remember to give yourself a pat on the back for all you did achieve. Very very well done


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> No waking number for me today as I've not been to sleep, does the 9.7 count that I woke with in the back of an ambulance?


You get a pass this morning Donna...great effort...bad knee...stress...walking...come on...even though no sleep...9.7...not so bad...have a selfish day...indulge yourself


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> You get a pass this morning Donna...great effort...bad knee...stress...walking...come on...even though no sleep...9.7...not so bad...have a selfish day...indulge yourself


I'm thinking nice soak in the bath complete with a cuppa.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.4 from me. Have a good Sunday everyone.


Barbara (still seems odd calling YOU Barbara!) still going...wait for it...downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...have a good day...Barbara (AKA Bubbsie).


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> I'm thinking nice soak in the bath complete with a cuppa.


Absolutely...haven't done that for ages...have some gorgeous Marshmallow bath soak upstairs...pity you're not nearer...would sent it round...need to be indulgent today...scant reward...but...enjoyable!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  6.9 here after little sleep urgh lol x


Ooh...I'm unbearable after a rough nights sleep...turns me into a real B***H...no idea what my excuse is the rest of the time...try & get your feet up later...by the way...nothing wrong with a 6.9


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...I'm unbearable after a rough nights sleep...turns me into a real B***H...no idea what my excuse is the rest of the time...try & get your feet up later...by the way...nothing wrong with a 6.9


OH was hogging nearly the whole bed last night and kept waking me up every time I got to that drifty stage, I will get my own back (do I disturb his sleep or burn his tea by 'accident' decisions decisions lol) na I'm not that bad, I'm zombie like till I get my first coffee then usually make it through the day not bad , hope the next week goes smoother for you than recent events, think you need to get a holiday booked!!  x


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.


O bloody heck, how are you now.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely...haven't done that for ages...have some gorgeous Marshmallow bath soak upstairs...pity you're not nearer...would sent it round...need to be indulgent today...scant reward...but...enjoyable!


I've got some lovely bath salts that I got in Lanzarote


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.


Oh no sorry to hear this hope you are back to your normal self soon.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.



No disgrace in that Stitch. That's 18 more miles than I'd have managed! Just hope you're ok hun. I bet your fella is worried sick! x


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> No disgrace in that Stitch. That's 18 more miles than I'd have managed! Just hope you're ok hun. I bet your fella is worried sick! x


I didn't tell him until he picked me up from the station.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I didn't tell him until he picked me up from the station.



Well I hope you're ok now. Have a good rest and hope you don't wake up with blisters and aching joints!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back up to 6.3 this morning, but after yesterday I went heavy on the carbs


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.



That's a great achievement you should be proud of yourself, hope your back to your old self soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back up to 6.3 this morning, but after yesterday I went heavy on the carbs


Ooooooops! A tad higher than you would like A but be positive and you'll lower bgl back to your normal numbers, good luck.
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

6.9 for me this morning happy with that.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Ooooooops! A tad higher than you would like A but be positive and you'll lower bgl back to your normal numbers, good luck.
> WL



After yesterdays escapade of bgl at 2.2 and a max of 4 during the day, this is closer to normality


----------



## Wirrallass

Agree with you there - 2.2? Crikey where did that come from A - no more hotel food for you til next time! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> No waking number for me today as I've not been to sleep, does the 9.7 count that I woke with in the back of an ambulance?


Just catching up on this thread  - Aw Stitch - sorry to hear your news, do hope you're alright  - well done for achieving 18&1/2 - good on you - do hope you're not hurting too much hun - lots of rest - feet up and lots of TLC, take care & rest x
WL





wirralass said:


> Agree with you there - 2.2? Crikey where did that come from A - no more hotel food for you til next time! x
> WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...after a busy weekend...mostly working in the garden...(out there most of last evening)...woke to.5.1 today...started back on the walking yesterday...neglected that recently...good start to the week.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's an 8.7 from me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  4.4 today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.2 on waking.

Off into Glasgow, to the Scholl Centre to have my feet done - then lunch with a friend, to hear all about the 'Take That' concert on Saturday.

Have fun all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A straight 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.0 for me x


----------



## Robin

All these whole numbers, and I was 4.0 today as well!

Congrats on the House Special, Hazel.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. @Hazel a house special for me too. I hope everyone has a good week. @Stitch147 I hope you've recovered from your yomping.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I got to 18 1/2 miles and my body gave up on me and I collapsed through exhaustion and dehydration.


Oh no! Hope you've recovered, Stitch, and are feeling better. (Well done on the mileage, btw...well-impressed!).


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> All these whole numbers, and I was 4.0 today as well!
> 
> Congrats on the House Special, Hazel.


Sorry to ruin the whole number run - 7.3 here. Six more weeks until we break up (crack up, more like) for the summer.

How are you both feeling today, Amigo and Ditto?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today. Back in work today, feel tired but not too bad today. I think the boss is out this afternoon, so I think an early day is on the cards.


----------



## RobK

A 6.3 here , Pouring with rain today after a lovely weekend, Now to spend the next 8 hours working on spreadsheets and databases


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.3 for me this Monday morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and back to the whole numbers with a 7.0 today! With all those 0's Kookycat should soon appear!


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> A 6.3 here , Pouring with rain today after a lovely weekend, Now to spend the next 8 hours working on spreadsheets and databases


One of the days I need it to rain...keeps threatening to...but no sign of it yet...trying to rescue the lawn from Harry...who digs it up at any opportunity!...paperwork for me too.


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and back to the whole numbers with a 7.0 today! With all those 0's Kookycat should soon appear!


I wonder if we've ever had a 4,5,6 and 7 before, all in one morning.


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8 for me this morning. @Stitch147 hope it comes down and you feel better too. 
I have 12 school kids later for my class, plus one young dog.


----------



## Lindarose

Robin said:


> I wonder if we've ever had a 4,5,6 and 7 before, all in one morning.


And there's still time to get 8 9 and 10!


----------



## Amigo

A very bad 7.6 for me. Lots of remedial work to be done but I suspect infection and inflammation is pushing mine up at the moment (that and a touch of gluttony!)  Help!!!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> A very bad 7.6 for me. Lots of remedial work to be done but I suspect infection and inflammation is pushing mine up at the moment (that and a touch of gluttony!)  Help!!!!!


I think we all know how hard it is getting back on track after some 'time off' 
Plus other issues don't help. But you'll get there. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> I think we all know how hard it is getting back on track after some 'time off'
> Plus other issues don't help. But you'll get there. Don't be too hard on yourself.



Thanks Linda and I know you're right but it's that feeling that you're back to square one and won't be able to get back on track! I've done it before and I'll do it again so here's hoping. Hope you are keeping well. Decent levels lately


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> I think we all know how hard it is getting back on track after some 'time off'
> Plus other issues don't help. But you'll get there. Don't be too hard on yourself.





Amigo said:


> Thanks Linda and I know you're right but it's that feeling that you're back to square one and won't be able to get back on track! I've done it before and I'll do it again so here's hoping. Hope you are keeping well. Decent levels lately


Always feel you  should give yourself a least a week or so to get back into the swing of things after a holiday...or any change from regular circumstances.


----------



## Davo

5.3 for me this morning. Pleased with that but surprised. Over the weekend I woke to readings of 6.0 and 6.3. On Sunday however I ate a lot more than usual. I normally limit myself to one slice of Burgen bread but yesterday had 5 slices throughout the day!!! Also had a packet of crisps which is my first packet for nearly a month. To top it off I had a cornetto ice cream. Apart from that I ate low carb. I expected my reading to be higher not lower. 

David


----------



## Ditto

Forgot to measure when I got up as groggy after self-inflicted bad nights sleep. I don't sleep well if I don't stick to the Atkins. Daughters' birthday yesterday and I went off the rails. 

9.1 @ 10.13am  could have been worse after bubble&squeak at 7!

I'm not mentioning the D word to my Mum again. Brother left a quite large lattice individual fruit pie for me and Mum wondered why I'm not having it this morning, I said I'm diabetic and she got all sarky. 

In fact, I'm not mentioning D to anybody, I'm fed-up with it. Got interrogated by family and lectured on Friday about using the strips. Long time insulin sister said she's been told to measure just twice a day I think it was then brother-in-law said his long term diabetic friend said not to measure more than twice a week or your fingers will get infected and you'll have to have them all off. I'm thinking of putting my name down for that Mars trip.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Long time insulin sister said she's been told to measure just twice a day


did you find out what insulin she was on Ditto, and as for the fingers falling off with testing what a heap of c**p haha, we are all here for you for support etc, sounds like they are still in a tad of denial even if they are long term diabetics! chin up lass  xx


----------



## Ditto

I never even asked after all the condemnation and stuff.  I'm leaving them to it and won't interfere any more. I'll just ask my youngest sister her readings every so often on the phone as she knows they're not looking after themselves but she's quite ignorant on the D and we never did get to that course we were going on with the lecturer never turning up. She is just 'diet and exercise' like me and is trying to influence my other sister to toe the line. I was invited round to tea Friday but it ended up they had no tea in, very disorganised, and were eating cupcakes instead.


----------



## Kaylz

Ohhhh that's not so good at all hun, I'm so glad you have all of us here to come and talk to though, if you ever just fancy a chat feel free to send me a message  I'm good at talking but also just listening  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I never even asked after all the condemnation and stuff.  I'm leaving them to it and won't interfere any more. I'll just ask my youngest sister her readings every so often on the phone as she knows they're not looking after themselves but she's quite ignorant on the D and we never did get to that course we were going on with the lecturer never turning up. She is just 'diet and exercise' like me and is trying to influence my other sister to toe the line. I was invited round to tea Friday but it ended up they had no tea in, very disorganised, and were eating cupcakes instead.


Ditto...have the same with a very good friend...she now calls me 'The Diabetes Police'...I've come to the conclusion now... I can only manage my diabetes...not hers...she has to do that...if you've given all the advice you can...done your best...just continue your own regime...who knows...when they see you making progress...hopefully that will be an incentive for them...just press on with your own plan...you've tried to help...some just won't accept it's well meant.


----------



## sunny sanghera

5.5 this morning for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.8 today...off to the anti-coagulation this morning...first time in three weeks...been like a holiday...hoping for another three week break...fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 today...off to the anti-coagulation this morning...first time in three weeks...been like a holiday...hoping for another three week break...fingers crossed.



Good luck.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone it's a 7.1 from me today.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 today...off to the anti-coagulation this morning...first time in three weeks...been like a holiday...hoping for another three week break...fingers crossed.


Good luck. Hope you get even longer off this time.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
A not so good 7.4 this morning. My own fault too


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good luck. Hope you get even longer off this time.


A whole month would be great Lin...been the longest time between appointments I've had in the last year...hoping for a good score Lin thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good luck.


Thanks Barbara...fingers crossed.


----------



## RobK

A 6.3 for me and looking forward to working outside all day on this glorious morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  5.7 here today and off to my consultant appointment soon, good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.
Good luck with the clot clinic today, Bubbsie, here's hoping for a longer 'holiday'
And good luck Kaylz,hope it goes well.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. A 4.2 for me today.


Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.7 here.

Sorry to hear your family had a go at you, Ditto...no matter what people say, you know you're a valued member of this 'family'. I think you're doing really well and trying to look after yourself for a healthy future. I've found it essential to grow a thick skin with diabetes - it's also one of my job requirements, LOL (teacher).

Good luck at the clinic today, Bubbs. Hope they can sign you off for a nice long time...


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  5.7 here today and off to my consultant appointment soon, good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie x



Hope it goes well good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  5.7 here today and off to my consultant appointment soon, good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie x


Tempted to cancel mine Kaylz..however....that would be defeatist...not sure I'm up for the clinic this morning...but...going resentfully...silly really...think the long break has spoilt me...good luck with the Consultant...take no prisoners...fingers crossed!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Hope it goes well good luck.


Thanks Barbara...not sure I'm in clinic 'mode' this morning..


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 6.7 here.
> 
> Sorry to hear your family had a go at you, Ditto...no matter what people say, you know you're a valued member of this 'family'. I think you're doing really well and trying to look after yourself for a healthy future. I've found it essential to grow a thick skin with diabetes - it's also one of my job requirements, LOL (teacher).
> 
> Good luck at the clinic today, Bubbs. Hope they can sign you off for a nice long time...


Thanks Bloden...hoping for a longer time between appointments...desperate to avoid increasing the medication...hope your little 'treasures' are on their best behaviour all the way to that summer break.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.8 today...off to the anti-coagulation this morning...first time in three weeks...been like a holiday...hoping for another three week break...fingers crossed.


I am thinking of you and hoping you get at least a three week break.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  5.7 here today and off to my consultant appointment soon, good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie x


I hope Kaylz you have a very productive appointment and sure you have your questions written and you get the answers. Good luck


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am thinking of you and hoping you get at least a three week break.


Be good Jo...so enjoyed not going there every few days...every week...as said...think I've been spoilt with a three week break...pushing myself to get ready...all sorts to deal with here...must not be lazy...apathetic...need to get myself moving!...have a good day!...thanks.


----------



## New-journey

6.1 and and can start gentle walking after so many days of no exercise due to back injury, will help with my numbers and my spirits!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It was 4.9 for me after another level night. Good luck to one and all. @Ditto I think sometimes you've got to accept that some people don't want to be helped.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.4 for me today


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive 7.4 for me. Still stuck in the 7 groove unfortunately!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and worked til 2pm so a rather lovely late 6.2 
Good luck with your appts Bubbsie and Kaylz. 
Come on Amigo you can do it! Sometimes it takes awhile but you'll get out of that groove soon I'm sure. Hope your joints arnt playing up too much today


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and worked til 2pm so a rather lovely late 6.2
> Good luck with your appts Bubbsie and Kaylz.
> Come on Amigo you can do it! Sometimes it takes awhile but you'll get out of that groove soon I'm sure. Hope your joints arnt playing up too much today



Thanks Linda and great to see you getting a nice 6.2. My levels are better as the day goes on.

Came back from hols with a nasty skin candidiasis which is a risk with the other condition. Think my body has gone into overactive fight mode a bit


----------



## Ingressus

Mmm woke up at 13 this morning not well today


----------



## Amigo

Ingressus said:


> Mmm woke up at 13 this morning not well today



Sorry to hear that Ingressus. Take care and keep an eye on the levels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and worked til 2pm so a rather lovely late 6.2
> Good luck with your appts Bubbsie and Kaylz.
> Come on Amigo you can do it! Sometimes it takes awhile but you'll get out of that groove soon I'm sure. Hope your joints arnt playing up too much today


Thanks Linda...INR levels spot on this morning...specialist nurse tells me...'ooh we can refer you back to your surgery...now we have managed to get your levels under control'...ask why...'oh well all about cost'...point out my INR levels were so erratic being managed by my surgery...Haematology Consultant referred me back to hospital clinic...advised her I would be very unhappy if that were to be suggested...much less happen...'oh don't worry then...I'll put something on the system'...odd isn't it...they never see sense...back to surgery...no doubt levels haywire again...back for another appointment with Consultant...then another referral back to hospital clinic...honestly so blasted irritating!


----------



## Ditto

Ridiculous!  

7.1 @ 7.21 which is excellent considering what I've been eating. Quite pleased with this. Ill as well last night so that could have raised me so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## Davo

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## sunny sanghera

4.5 this morning went to bed on 5.9 so that worked out quite nice


----------



## Wirrallass

A rather late happy good Tuesday afternoon Peeps   - a warm but dampish day here following rain all day yesterday  - my garden looks so green & healthy when it rains 

Yesterday:-
Went to bed on a 5.8
Awoke to a 5.7

Today:-
Went to bed on a 5.8
Awoke to a 6.8

Hope you all feel as well as you can be but my commiserations to those who are having a bad day, take care folks.
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Ingressus said:


> Mmm woke up at 13 this morning not well today



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Mmm woke up at 13 this morning not well today


Hope you feel better soon Ingressus, take it easy & rest up.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 4.5 this morning went to bed on 5.9 so that worked out quite nice


Thats more like it sunny - back to the healthier 4's again  - well done you 
Take care x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Thats more like it sunny - back to the healthier 4's again  - well done you
> Take care x
> WL


Thank you yep let's hope It stays there lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.1 today...good INR appointment yesterday...a whole four weeks between appointments...the longest break in the last year..


----------



## Barbara W

Morning its a 7.1 from me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all 4.4 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 6.7 today. 
Have you been eating macflurries Northerner?  
Great news Bubbsie A nice break ahead


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Way to go, Bubbsie! (You'll secretly miss 'the clinic' - NOT!)


----------



## RobK

A straight 6.0 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Yay, Bubbsie, a whole month off, it'll be high summer by then!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.6 here and looking like it's going to be a lovely day  x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.9 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5 en punto for me after another dead level night. Boring eh, I like boring graphs!. Have a good day all.


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks . Woke up earlier to some much needed rain and a 4.1


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today!!! 2 weeks then I'm back to the GP too what he wants to do with me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 6.7 today.
> Have you been eating macflurries Northerner?
> Great news Bubbsie A nice break ahead


Thanks Linda...last break three weeks...now four weeks...who knows...might get to six weeks...that would be a record for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning folks . Woke up earlier to some much needed rain and a 4.1


Great numbers Lin...I'm so relieved it's raining...won't have to water that dam lawn again!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.8 here. Yay, Bubbsie, a whole month off, it'll be high summer by then!


Thanks Robin...yep...looking forward to this summer...missed so much of it last year...been working hard in the garden...want to reap the benefit of all that  work


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.
> 
> Way to go, Bubbsie! (You'll secretly miss 'the clinic' - NOT!)


Am I that obvious Bloden ...feels like I'm out on parole...for good behaviour!


----------



## RobK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...5.1 today...good INR appointment yesterday...a whole four weeks between appointments...the longest break in the last year..



Well done Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> Well done Bubbsie


Thanks Rob...well done you too...great numbers...definitely going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....steadily.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and it's 6.6 for me, wondering if changing my exercise so drastically means I need more lantus. 
Brilliant news @Bubbsie and enjoy being out on parole!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and it's 6.6 for me, wondering if changing my exercise so drastically means I need more lantus.
> Brilliant news @Bubbsie and enjoy being out on parole!


Thanks Jo...and no tag...feels like holiday season!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A nice 5.5 today, continuing a good run of 5s (now why couldn't it be like that before the blood test for my review?!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Wednesday morning peeps  - theres a strange yellow object in the sky in this neck of the woods! 

Went to bed on a 4.2  - haven't seen this number for weeks!
Awoke to a 5.3  - move over Bloden!

@Bubbsie  - a whole month - that's fantastic - perseverance paid off then  - well done - maybe a HS tomorrow?

I once believed in the saying: life is what you make it  - but since dx.........?!
Take care folks x
WL


----------



## Lindarose

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all. A nice 5.5 today, continuing a good run of 5s (now why couldn't it be like that before the blood test for my review?!)


That's typical though isn't it Pine Martin. Is your review this Friday? Or have I missed it? Good luck !


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all. A nice 5.5 today, continuing a good run of 5s (now why couldn't it be like that before the blood test for my review?!)


Sods law I'm afraid PM! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today


Great to see you again Alan.
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> A straight 6.0 here.


Better than yesterday Rob  - no *naughty snacking then last night!  x
WL


----------



## Pine Marten

Lindarose said:


> That's typical though isn't it Pine Martin. Is your review this Friday? Or have I missed it? Good luck !


Yes, it's Friday morning - thanks! 

It's a strange old week, we're going to an old friend's funeral in about half an hour, then tomorrow there is *another* funeral...<sigh>


----------



## Ditto

Hope the funerals go smoothly and it isn't raining. It always seems to rain.  

6.3 @ 6.58 for me today. Pleased with that. I luvs this Codefree, no hassle at all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Hope the funerals go smoothly and it isn't raining. It always seems to rain.
> 
> 6.3 @ 6.58 for me today. Pleased with that. I luvs this Codefree, no hassle at all.


Consistent Ditto...good numbers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Yes, it's Friday morning - thanks!
> 
> It's a strange old week, we're going to an old friend's funeral in about half an hour, then tomorrow there is *another* funeral...<sigh>


Know that feeling PM...the older I get...the more I seem to attend...yes...sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh indeed.


----------



## Davo

7.3 this morning for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry I have  bee MIA, but I had a terrible throat infection and have been laid up in bed.  Anyway was a massive 16 this morning, called 111 and they told me to monitor it every 2 hours, went down to 14.5 then back up to 15.8 after breakfast.  The worst bit is the perspiring that I have had since the throat infection, temperature has gone back to normal but still leaking all the time.  Doc that called me back said it may be to do with high Blood glucose levels, but it is getting me down as I feel ok apart from that.


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> Morning folks . Woke up earlier to some much needed rain and a 4.1



Same here @Ljc well needed rain, very humid here and grey.


----------



## Barbara W

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry I have  bee MIA, but I had a terrible throat infection and have been laid up in bed.  Anyway was a massive 16 this morning, called 111 and they told me to monitor it every 2 hours, went down to 14.5 then back up to 15.8 after breakfast.  The worst bit is the perspiring that I have had since the throat infection, temperature has gone back to normal but still leaking all the time.  Doc that called me back said it may be to do with high Blood glucose levels, but it is getting me down as I feel ok apart from that.



Sorry to hear you poorly @Grannylorraine, hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Better than yesterday Rob  - no *naughty snacking then last night!  x
> WL



Who me  As if I would WL


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Happy good Wednesday morning peeps  - theres a strange yellow object in the sky in this neck of the woods!
> 
> Went to bed on a 4.2  - haven't seen this number for weeks!
> Awoke to a 5.3  - move over Bloden!
> 
> @Bubbsie  - a whole month - that's fantastic - perseverance paid off then  - well done - maybe a HS tomorrow?
> 
> I once believed in the saying: life is what you make it  - but since dx.........?!
> Take care folks x
> WL



Good numbers keep it up WL


----------



## RobK

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry I have  bee MIA, but I had a terrible throat infection and have been laid up in bed.  Anyway was a massive 16 this morning, called 111 and they told me to monitor it every 2 hours, went down to 14.5 then back up to 15.8 after breakfast.  The worst bit is the perspiring that I have had since the throat infection, temperature has gone back to normal but still leaking all the time.  Doc that called me back said it may be to do with high Blood glucose levels, but it is getting me down as I feel ok apart from that.



Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Who me  As if I would WL


Raspberries!  My snack last night - hard boiled egg & a slice of boiled ham - went to bed on a 4.2  I'll never fully understand D! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5 en punto for me after another dead level night. Boring eh, I like boring graphs!. Have a good day all.


Good number there khskel x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It was 5.9 for me this morning


Nice one A - I predict it will be lower tomorrow! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry I have  bee MIA, but I had a terrible throat infection and have been laid up in bed.  Anyway was a massive 16 this morning, called 111 and they told me to monitor it every 2 hours, went down to 14.5 then back up to 15.8 after breakfast.  The worst bit is the perspiring that I have had since the throat infection, temperature has gone back to normal but still leaking all the time.  Doc that called me back said it may be to do with high Blood glucose levels, but it is getting me down as I feel ok apart from that.


Hi Lorraine sorry to hear you're still under the weather and hope you feel better soon. Illness does have an effect on bgls so try not be too anxious for the time being - they should come down as you recover from your sore throat. Perhaps a telephone appointment with your GP? Take care now x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Good numbers keep it up WL


Thank you Rob - I'll try x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Very late on parade - I was at my friends funeral this morning - very sad

Home now and just tested 5.8, so happy with that


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Nice one A - I predict it will be lower tomorrow! x
> WL


Potentially not after the Potato Gratin and the 67 cases of Portuguese Red I've just received


----------



## Dollypolly

7.5 for me this morning I know why highish because I had nursy this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Potentially not after the Potato Gratin and the 67 cases of Portuguese Red I've just received


I'll be over soon to join the party then & sample your delicious red  x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Morning Alan, you're up early

4.9 for me this morning.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning an 8.1 from me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 4.7 on this rather dull day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.6 today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 9.5 for me today, but sort of deserved. Also got jaggy croaky throat. Feel as if holiday was a year gone bye.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning everyone. 9.5 for me today, but sort of deserved. Also got jaggy croaky throat. Feel as if holiday was a year gone bye.


Yuk Carol...not a great start to your day...write it off...scope for improvement today...sun is starting to come out here...hope it extends to wherever you are...likely you need another holiday...to get over the last one...chin up...onwards.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Yuk Carol...not a great start to your day...write it off...scope for improvement today...sun is starting to come out here...hope it extends to wherever you are...likely you need another holiday...to get over the last one...chin up...onwards.


Can't believe jaggy throat, came from nowhere, but will hit it with some cold relief stuff. Next holiday in July, so roll on....


----------



## RobK

Morning all a 6.2 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, an unremarkable 5.9 for me. May all your surprises be pleasant ones.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  5.4 here and looking as though it might be another beautiful day  hope everyone has a great day! X


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.2 for me, have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It was a 4.3 at 7am and now 5.8 and I haven't moved  Oh the wonderful world of D


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 5.2 for me, have a wonderful day everyone.


Snap! A house spesh here too.

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Snap! A house spesh here too.
> 
> Roll on the weekend!


Hurrah!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.6 today. 
Well done on the HS Bloden and New Journey


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.2 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

15 for me today, which I am disappointed in,  I know I am still recovering from my throat infection but it was 10 when I went to bed last night, so I thought I had turned a corner.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.5 for me. Seem to be back to a Dawn Phenomenon because I barely ate any carb after 6pm last night. The mysteries of the D!

Hope you get your levels down soon too @Grannylorraine


----------



## Pine Marten

Bloden said:


> Snap! A house spesh here too.
> 
> Roll on the weekend!


Ooh, spooky! A thirded house spesh from me too


----------



## grainger

Morning all 7.2 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning and what a lovely sunny one it is in Cotswolds land.  It's a 5.1 for me today. - a glucose molecule off a 4th House Special !


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning and what a lovely sunny one it is in Cotswolds land.  It's a 5.1 for me today. - a glucose molecule off a 4th House Special !


Sunny on this side of the Cotswolds too, such a relief after yesterday's day long deluge!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning  6.8 @ 6.12 today. Threatening to deluge here and a bit nippy.


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> A 7.5 for me. Seem to be back to a Dawn Phenomenon because I barely ate any carb after 6pm last night. The mysteries of the D!
> 
> Hope you get your levels down soon too @Grannylorraine



Same here Amigo had a really low carb day yesterday but higher BGs as you say a mystery lol ....


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> Good morning  6.8 @ 6.12 today. Threatening to deluge here and a bit nippy.


It's 4 seasons in 1 day here, but at least it's warm-ish (yes, the vest is un-tucked).

A triad of house specials  - is there a spesh word for it, I wonder?


----------



## Wirrallass

Well here we are again having gathered a mixed bag of bgls on this dry warm sunny day - oops sorry  - Happy good Thursday afternoon Peeps!

Went to bed on a 5.3
Awoke to an innocent 7.0  Com'on DF you're not playing fair!

HS Congrats to @Pine Martin@New-journey @Bloden

Take care folks - enjoy the remainder of this afternoon & evening - and remember it doesn't take much to be kind to one another or lend a helping hand to those who need it.
WL x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well pleased to report that my post lunch reading was 8.8 which about average for me, so at least it is improving during the day today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Well pleased to report that my post lunch reading was 8.8 which about average for me, so at least it is improving during the day today.


That's fantastic Lorraine well done  - mighty pleased for you  - you can breathe again! take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning and what a lovely sunny one it is in Cotswolds land.  It's a 5.1 for me today. - a glucose molecule off a 4th House Special !


Tomorrow maybe Flower x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 5.2 for me, have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Ooh, spooky! A thirded house spesh from me too


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Snap! A house spesh here too.
> 
> Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Davo

8.3 for me this morning. The last 4 mornings has been 5.3, 6.3, 7.3 and 8.3 - I'm going the wrong way!!!! (and want to get away from the .3 haha)


----------



## Kaylz

Davo said:


> (and want to get away from the .3 haha)


I want to get away from the .8 at bedtime, last 3 nights were 7.8, 7.8, 6.8 haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 8.3 for me this morning. The last 4 mornings has been 5.3, 6.3, 7.3 and 8.3 - I'm going the wrong way!!!! (and want to get away from the .3 haha)


Oh noooo! I think you'd best stay in bed tomorrow Davo  don't test, then start afresh on Saturday morning!  and yes chuck those annoying .3's away too! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Morning all a 6.2 here.


Nice numbers there Rob - take care x
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

its a 5.5 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> its a 5.5 for me this morning


There you go A  - prediction correct - and without a crystal ball! Haha! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@PineMartin Good luck with your review tomorrow  - hope you have the numbers you're expecting  - everything crossed for you, take care & please update us x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - phew, 3.6 - need to have a  good breakfast


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - phew, 3.6 - need to have a  good breakfast


Crikey Hazel!  Hope things settle soon, enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...shattered...spent most of the last two days painting (anything that stood still got painted!)...trying a small experiment...forgot to take my morning Metformin a couple of days ago...levels stayed down...so haven't taken it for a couple of days now...levels still good...did discuss this with GP at last review...didn't feel ready...not advocating anyone follow my example without taking advice from their GP/DSN...will speak to him later so he is aware...we'll see how things go...5.6 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Libre says a 3.8 for me, but as it only has 1 day to run and was showing around 2.0 difference all day yesterday, I'll actually be in high 5s.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone a 7.3 from me on this very grey wet morning. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.4 for me today - discovered that sweet potato wedges seem to behave nicely so happy days last night  you've got to love a morning when you wake in the 4s (well I do anyway!)


----------



## RobK

After a restless night I'm a 7.2 this morning, Off now for a couple of days in Germany so have a good weekend folks and I promise I will avoid the Black Forest Gateau


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, I seem to be getting lower and lower. May try another half unit basal reduction. ( I reduced a whole unit about a week ago, )


----------



## Carolg

9.8 this morning but had toast before bed with cold tablets. Still feeling ropey, but at lest BG is still in single figures. Have a good day everyone, and thank crunchie it's Friday .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  5.3 here but didn't break away from the .8 scoring at bed time haha x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 here despite a bedtime woosh up to 9.2. Steady night once it had settled down. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.4 today. My fault for indulging last night. I won't go into detail as I'm putting it behind me!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's a rather wet and dull morning here, I'm glad about the rain though.
Woke up at my usual time 4ish With a nice  5.4  after half an hour decided to try for some more kip had nowt to eat or drink and woke up to 7.9 , it seems sleep is no good for me lol.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 3.6 step please Hazel. So much for avoiding lows, now where's my drawing board?


----------



## Ditto

Mornin' all, proper nippy here, my feet are like ice blocks.

6.8 @ 6.41 but that was after reclining catching up with telly progs. I forgot to measure when I got up too early at half five.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - phew, 3.6 - need to have a  good breakfast


Hope you're ok now Hazel.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 3.6 step please Hazel. So much for avoiding lows, now where's my drawing board?


Oh dear. Hope you're ok now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 3.6 step please Hazel. So much for avoiding lows, now where's my drawing board?


I hope you have got your levels up a bit now.  Mine was 11.3 so starting to come down after the infection.  Was 7.9 before bed so nearly back in the normal range for daytime.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 3.6 step please Hazel. So much for avoiding lows, now where's my drawing board?


Oh that's not what you wanted! Sending loads support.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.6 for me after a long lie in, hope everyone gets the numbers they want for today.


----------



## Lindarose

Meant to say good luck at your review today Pine Martin


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today


Nice one Northie
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> After a restless night I'm a 7.2 this morning, Off now for a couple of days in Germany so have a good weekend folks and I promise I will avoid the Black Forest Gateau


Your 7.2 is just a blip Rob - the mention of scrumptious BFG has made me want a huge sllice! Say hello to Germany for me  - take care and safe travelling x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> I hope you have got your levels up a bit now.  Mine was 11.3 so starting to come down after the infection.  Was 7.9 before bed so nearly back in the normal range for daytime.


You're getting there slowly Lorraine  - well done x
WL


----------



## Amigo

A shameful lie in and a 6.7


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 7 this morning not the time bgs loll which is a new world record for me


----------



## Hazel

Good tha


Ljc said:


> Hope you're ok now Hazel.


All good now thank you  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning peeps on this warm but slightly breezy Friday.

Went to bed on a 5.1 
Awoke to a 6.2 - I'm happy with this 

Wishing you all either a tranquil weekend - or action *packed for those on the go  - take care folks x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 7 this morning not the time bgs loll which is a new world record for me


World records are there to be broken Ingressus so very well done x
WL


----------



## Ingressus

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning peeps on this warm but slightly breezy Friday.
> 
> Went to bed on a 5.1
> Awoke to a 6.2 - I'm happy with this
> 
> Wishing you all either a tranquil weekend - or action *packed for those on the go  - take care folks x
> WL


Well done you!


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8 for me this morning better than the 8.1 yesterday that's for sure.


----------



## Wirrallass

Arrrgh! I'm out of test strips and it's the weekend Thought I had spare but thought wrong! Oh deary deary me 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Oh WL that's not so good  x


----------



## Wirrallass

No it isn't Kaylz  - so I guess it is just a case of eating food that I know I can tolerate which isn't a problem. x
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> No it isn't Kaylz  - so I guess it is just a case of eating food that I know I can tolerate which isn't a problem. x
> WL



Your levels are running pretty low wirralass so I don't think it will be an issue at all just frustrating.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Your levels are running pretty low wirralass so I don't think it will be an issue at all just frustrating.


You're right Amigo  - but even if I do devour a naughty, my body will be quick to let me know  - and yes frustrating!  x
WL


----------



## Davo

Finally managed to get away from the .3's...... this morning was 5.6 so very pleased with that


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> Finally managed to get away from the .3's...... this morning was 5.6 so very pleased with that


Wonderful, really pleased for you Davo - you're obviously doing something right  - we have to make changes to reap the benefits, well done & take care x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.8 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.8 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Arrrgh! I'm out of test strips and it's the weekend Thought I had spare but thought wrong! Oh deary deary me
> WL


Oh B****R WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> No it isn't Kaylz  - so I guess it is just a case of eating food that I know I can tolerate which isn't a problem. x
> WL


Tiresome WL...but...just a couple of days...you'll manage...done that myself so often...one moment seem to have an excess...then nothing!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.8 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


Early Barbara...good numbers...steady...consistent...shall I say it...okay...going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...aching like an old wreck today...house improvements so exhausting...not sure if my lack of skill...patience...dexterity & clumsiness with the paint brush qualifies as an improvement....however...looking at the results...strangely satisfying...as long as you don't look too closely.

ps... forgot to say...5.2 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's a lovely sunny start to the day here. Went to bed on 5.5 on meter and woke to a not so sunny 8.9 for me no idea why . Silly me forgot to apply a new sensor too, O how I miss that graph. 
Have a nice weekend everyone, if you have to work, don't work too hard ok.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.3 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here.
Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie!


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Early Barbara...good numbers...steady...consistent...shall I say it...okay...going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.




Morning Bubbsie, I was asleep early I felt like that old wreck that you feel today I was on my feet walking around all day yesterday the plan was to do some retail therapy, came home with one loaf of brown bread and some tomatoes on the vine.  Your hard work will pay off when it's all finished 

Forgot to add well done on your HS


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Only 5 hours to run on Libre and it shows - reading a 3.6 whereas finger prick is a 6.0.


----------



## New-journey

Well done @Bubbsie on the HS, hope you can rest today.

It is a 5.4 for me and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Well done on the HS @Bubbsie  cold dull day here so far  and a 5.0 for me also got away from the .8 at bedtime with a 6.7 lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Well done @Bubbsie on the HS, hope you can rest today.
> 
> It is a 5.4 for me and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


That would be a great idea NJ....painting done for now...thought I might put my feet up today...but...worryingly have a sudden urge to start on the housework...disturbing...there you are...just starting on the French windows...determined to have them sparkling (now the sun is out they do look disgraceful)...hope it doesn't last too long...out this evening (hen Night)...so need some stamina for that.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Well done @Bubbsie on the HS, hope you can rest today.
> 
> It is a 5.4 for me and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


Thanks NJ...good score...seem to be on a roll now...long may it continue!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9 for me despite an unfortunate incident with a slice of treacle tart last night. Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well done on the HS @Bubbsie  cold dull day here so far  and a 5.0 for me also got away from the .8 at bedtime with a 6.7 lol x


Thanks K...good work escaping the night time 8's... good score on the door this morning...don't want to crow...but...sun is glorious here this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.9 for me despite an unfortunate incident with a slice of treacle tart last night. Have a good weekend everybody.


Unfortunate Khskel...does that mean you ate it?...and still got an 4.9...good going!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.6 for me. Now to get ready to see the vascular team at hospital - this is new so no idea what to expect!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning Bubbsie, I was asleep early I felt like that old wreck that you feel today I was on my feet walking around all day yesterday the plan was to do some retail therapy, came home with one loaf of brown bread and some tomatoes on the vine.  Your hard work will pay off when it's all finished
> 
> Forgot to add well done on your HS


Made me laugh Barbara...a brown loaf & vine tomatoes?...hope you weren't out looking for an outfit...just the imagery...have to say I love the idea of some retail therapy...but...the reality of trudging around for hours...with vast crowds (on a Friday too?)...takes the pleasure out of it for me nowadays...showing my age there...still laughing at the B.Bread & tomatoes...???


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.6 for me. Now to get ready to see the vascular team at hospital - this is new so no idea what to expect!


Grainger really good to see you here regularly again...good luck with your appointment...wishing you all the very best of luck...keep us updated please.


----------



## Hazel

6.2 this morning - which I am OK with, as eating in a large hotel is outwith my comfort zone


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks K...good work escaping the night time 8's... good score on the door this morning...don't want to crow...but...sun is glorious here this morning.


Crow away bubbsie, it's raining here this morning. Birds are drookit


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.6 for me. Now to get ready to see the vascular team at hospital - this is new so no idea what to expect!


Good luck with your appointment


----------



## Flower

Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .

I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.

Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie


----------



## Carolg

good morning everyone. 9.2 for me this morning, butbut methinks due to feeling poorly and having the comfort food of Heinz chicken soup and a white roll, and later a wee bar of chocolate and a large glass of squash. Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie


Hope your feeling better flower


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Crow away bubbsie, it's raining here this morning. Birds are drookit


No idea how long it will last Carol...so making the most of it...drookit...googled & understood...same here the previous three days...my excuse for not cutting the grass...soaked (would call it a lawn...if Harry hadn't dug up most of it)...plenty of time for it to improve...fingers crossed...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie


Thanks Flower...ooh blimey frightful...wot a night...not a great start to your weekend...thank goodness you settled on the Lucozade...take it easy...hope things have settled down for you...take care.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> good morning everyone. 9.2 for me this morning, butbut methinks due to feeling poorly and having the comfort food of Heinz chicken soup and a white roll, and later a wee bar of chocolate and a large glass of squash. Have a lovely weekend everyone


At least you know why Carol...wondering if I would settle with a 9.2 for Heinz Chicken soup...white roll...chocolate...and squash...absolutely...yes indeed.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> No idea how long it will last Carol...so making the most of it...drookit...googled & understood...same here the previous three days...my excuse for not cutting the grass...soaked (would call it a lawn...if Harry hadn't dug up most of it)...plenty of time for it to improve...fingers crossed...have a good weekend.


You too bubbsie. I'm waiting for the garage to tell me my service is done, so then a walk in the rain


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie


Omg Flower how frightening for you. I hope you're not feeling too rough now.


----------



## Flower

Thanks  I don't get any hypo warning signs so I don't feel any different physically which makes life scary - on the plus side I  don't get hypo head the next day. I'm just really unnerved  - I do remember telling myself that I needed to get some glucose and I needed it quickly but it's all a bit of a blur. I'm seriously relieved I had some glucose in the end - even if it was enough for us all!


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh Barbara...a brown loaf & vine tomatoes?...hope you weren't out looking for an outfit...just the imagery...have to say I love the idea of some retail therapy...but...the reality of trudging around for hours...with vast crowds (on a Friday too?)...takes the pleasure out of it for me nowadays...showing my age there...still laughing at the B.Bread & tomatoes...???



That's exactly what it was trudging around in the rain trying on numerous outfits and being very self critical of my body,  the brown bread was nice though lol from Greggs.


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie




Hope you feel better that sounded very scary.


----------



## Barbara W

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.6 for me. Now to get ready to see the vascular team at hospital - this is new so no idea what to expect!



Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie



Oh I'm sorry to hear this Flower. You take care after that nasty episode.

I woke with a 6.9 and still chuckling about someone last night who had told her doctor it 'was a ridiculous idea her having got diabetes. Where on earth would she have caught that from!' 

Worry is, she's holding onto that belief and has dismissed the diagnosis!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear this Flower. You take care after that nasty episode.
> 
> I woke with a 6.9 and still chuckling about someone last night who had told her doctor it 'was a ridiculous idea her having got diabetes. Where on earth would she have caught that from!'
> 
> Worry is, she's holding onto that belief and has dismissed the diagnosis!


Better numbers today Amigo...hopefully the start of a regular decrease...the diagnosis...yes...sometimes you have to laugh...little else you can do...I wonder though how many dismiss their condition because of the way the diagnosis is given?...presented...I got the news in a phone call...just said...you have diabetes T2...come & collect a prescription...meant little to me...even after an appointment with my GP...still meant little...told to take pills...come back in three months...oh by the way...book yourself on this course...thought that was all there was to it...believe strongly if we are advised we have to manage/control our conditions...we need to be made fully aware of what it is we have to mange...what it can do...be encouraged to believe we can control it...until that changes...likely to have more that take the approach above.


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Unfortunate Khskel...does that mean you ate it?...and still got an 4.9...good going!


The wonders of insulin.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie it's about time you got some of the good weather I've been having, would have preferred if it had stayed with me too though lol, @grainger good luck with your appointment today and @Flower oh no how horrible, hope your feeling ok and take it easy for the rest of the day at least!! x


----------



## Ljc

@grainger . Hope all goes well at your appointment today


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Better numbers today Amigo...hopefully the start of a regular decrease...the diagnosis...yes...sometimes you have to laugh...little else you can do...I wonder though how many dismiss their condition because of the way the diagnosis is given?...presented...I got the news in a phone call...just said...you have diabetes T2...come & collect a prescription...meant little to me...even after an appointment with my GP...still meant little...told to take pills...come back in three months...oh by the way...book yourself on this course...thought that was all there was to it...believe strongly if we are advised we have to manage/control our conditions...we need to be made fully aware of what it is we have to mange...what it can do...be encouraged to believe we can control it...until that changes...likely to have more that take the approach above.



Nah...she's just a prat Bubbsie! She doesn't want to give up anything so has decided it's the doctor's incompetence. Some people will unfortunately live and prematurely die in a state of denial.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Nah...she's just a prat Bubbsie! She doesn't want to give up anything so has decided it's the doctor's incompetence. Some people will unfortunately live and prematurely die in a state of denial.


Well that's a fair enough assessment Amigo...I have a friend of over thirty years plus...done similar...progressed from standard tablets...to ever increasing amount of insulin...tried her to encourage her...she refers to me  now as 'The Diabetes Police'...eats what she wants...no activity...says GP is neglectful...she does absolutely nothing to attempt to manage/control her diabetes...blames the GP/DSN...had to withdraw...accept it's now up to her...frustrating...but...you can only take things so far.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Well that's a fair enough assessment Amigo...I have a friend of over thirty years plus...done similar...progressed from standard tablets...to ever increasing amount of insulin...tried her to encourage her...she refers to me  now as 'The Diabetes Police'...eats what she wants...no activity...says GP is neglectful...she does absolutely nothing to attempt to manage/control her diabetes...blames the GP/DSN...had to withdraw...accept it's now up to her...frustrating...but...you can only take things so far.



Oh I've been to the funerals of friends similarlily 'disengaged from the reality'. I just smile now because it's a waste of energy with some people. However, I take time with anyone who really wants to understand. The level of ignorance is staggering!!


----------



## Ditto

7.3 @ 6.42, bit high for me, due I think to being hurty all over, son's garden is a nightmare! Everything's gone bonkers...i.e., tendrils of Ivy come away from the hedge 6foot and lodged itself into the grass, can't call it a lawn, more like a field.  Still it's good exercise.  Agh. Have a good Saturday y'all.


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Grainger really good to see you here regularly again...good luck with your appointment...wishing you all the very best of luck...keep us updated please.





Flower said:


> Good morning An eye watering 21.8 this morning after a very frightening hypo in the 1's last night when I couldn't think what I needed to do to make things better. One thing I tried was to change the battery in my pump- I found the old battery on the worktop but can only vaguely remember doing something in the kitchen  I eventually decided on Lucozade thank goodness. Really quite shaken up this morning .
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes well granger.
> 
> Always good to see a weekend house special Bubbsie





Barbara W said:


> Good luck at your appointment.





Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie it's about time you got some of the good weather I've been having, would have preferred if it had stayed with me too though lol, @grainger good luck with your appointment today and @Flower oh no how horrible, hope your feeling ok and take it easy for the rest of the day at least!! x





Ljc said:


> @grainger . Hope all goes well at your appointment today



Thanks all. Sorry if i missed anyone. All good, need an ultrasound but they are not worried about anything particularly they just find me weird! But my family all present illness in weird ways so I shouldn't be surprised... so just wait for my next appointment .


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...aching like an old wreck today...house improvements so exhausting...not sure if my lack of skill...patience...dexterity & clumsiness with the paint brush qualifies as an improvement....however...looking at the results...strangely satisfying...as long as you don't look too closely.
> 
> ps... forgot to say...5.2 today.


Oh really well done & congrats on your HS Bubbsie  - maybe hours of decorating is having a good effect on your bgls  x
WL


----------



## Davo

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 5.7 for me this morning


Looks like you've kicked the .3's into touch Davo  - good on you  - take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening peeps on this wet Saturday.
No waking to record today  - have run out of test strips 

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend come rain hail or shine!
Take care folks x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

dn hey


grainger said:


> Thanks all. Sorry if i missed anyone. All good, need an ultrasound but they are not worried about anything particularly they just find me weird! But my family all present illness in weird ways so I shouldn't be surprised... so just wait for my next appointment .


Great news Grainger...weird is fine...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 4.8 today


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone is a 7.3 from me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, a House Spesh!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. No libre for the next few days so it's a flat 6.0 this morning (after a sneaky unbolused for rich tea biscuit before bed )


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, a House Spesh!


First one of the day Robin...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...out last night...fixed menu...absolutely starving by the time I got there...no choice...rice...potatoes...even bread...dreading my morning test...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...somebody must be smiling on me this sunny morn!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. A 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning everyone. A 10.4 for me today.


Morning Stitch...still a little higher than you'd probably like...but...consistent...how's that knee of yours now?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  congrats on the HS @Robin and wow amazingly well done after that @Bubbsie, 5.7 here and looking much nicer out than it was yesterday  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 6.3 for me, well done@Robin for the HS.
Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...out last night...fixed menu...absolutely starving by the time I got there...no choice...rice...potatoes...even bread...dreading my morning test...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...somebody must be smiling on me this sunny morn!


Brilliant result!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.1 today. Was hoping for a lay in as not in work til later but typically I woke up! Still it's a beautiful day so shouldn't be sleeping. 
Great to see the HS Robin


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  congrats on the HS @Robin and wow amazingly well done after that @Bubbsie, 5.7 here and looking much nicer out than it was yesterday  x


Think lucky is more like it K...won't be repeating that any time soon...but...I was starving...rarely eat out...just never thought about the menu...back to the grindstone today...the sun is out I full force here...so second coffee in the garden...then back to work!...thank you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It was a 6.1 for me. I think I forgot my basal last night but seem to have got away with it. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Brilliant result!


Just said believe it was sheer luck NJ...counting my lucky stars this morning...extra walks with Harry today I think...sun is out...going to slope out to the garden shortly...another coffee...then back to work in the house...and...my diet!...enjoy the weather!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 7.1 today. Was hoping for a lay in as not in work til later but typically I woke up! Still it's a beautiful day so shouldn't be sleeping.
> Great to see the HS Robin


I never seem to get a lay in nowadays Linda...good number...good weather...great day to be up early.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes you're right Bubbsie. I think I like my bed a bit too much!


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Morning Stitch...still a little higher than you'd probably like...but...consistent...how's that knee of yours now?


My readings are always higher than I would like! My knee isn't too bad know, scab is almost healed over.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 7.3 for me today. Happy Sunday.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all 7.3 for me today. Happy Sunday.


Just catching up and glad the appointment went well, as others have said, weird is good! Happy Sunday to you too.


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...out last night...fixed menu...absolutely starving by the time I got there...no choice...rice...potatoes...even bread...dreading my morning test...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...somebody must be smiling on me this sunny morn!



I was like you Bubbsie I ate foods I would not normally. The only difference being you got a good result, mine today was a disappointing 10.6


----------



## Wirrallass

Just popping in to say happy good Sunday morning peeps!
No strips to test but I would hazard a guess that my waking bgl could be around the 5.4  - 5.6

@Flower I do hope you're feeling more yourself today x
@Robin nice to get a Hspec now & then, well done x
@Bubbsie good number considering!

Wishing you all a quiet day meaning less of the lawn mowers & outside DIY!
Take care of yourselves folks x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Just popping in to say happy good Sunday morning peeps!
> No strips to test but I would hazard a guess that my waking bgl could be around the 5.4  - 5.6
> 
> @Flower I do hope you're feeling more yourself today x
> @Robin nice to get a Hspec now & then, well done x
> @Bubbsie good number considering!
> 
> Wishing you all a quiet day meaning less of the lawn mowers & outside DIY!
> Take care of yourselves folks x
> WL


OOh...you shouldn't have mentioned that WL...grass badly needs cutting...ignoring it for now...going out there shortly...will be wearing me shades...pretending I haven't noticed the overgrowth...have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> I was like you Bubbsie I ate foods I would not normally. The only difference being you got a good result, mine today was a disappointing 10.6


Davo...that's happened to me too...several times...think my numbers were okay since I'd eaten little all day yesterday...however...some days when I've eaten the 'right' things...suddenly...high waking numbers...used to really get to me...now...feel more relaxed about that...usually get the levels down later in the day...used to get quite fixated about it...then decided not to rush...it is as it is...sometimes no logic behind our BG levels...no particular reason...just  occasionally 'Betty' like to remind us she is ever present...just in case we ever get complacent (as if we would)..have a good day...enjoy the rest of your weekend...don't fret too much on those waking numbers...its the overall figure that counts.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all.  6.8 @ 6.20am. I was trying to have a lie in after watching Dr Mosley's sleep documentary. Fat chance with Mum's cat biting me up for food and then going back to bed with Mum while I'm up and doing!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah liddle puddy cat hungry - as you say Ditto fat chance of a lie in where there's cats about  - I used to cat sit for my daughters Siamese & stay overnight  - but she used to wake me up with her paw stroking my face wanting her breakfast - she was a cutie - sadly she died at the ripe old age of 21. We still miss her bless x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie I tend to not overly worry about my bgls these says  - If I get an exceptionally high then obviously this will concern me  - too late to do anything about it afterwards but wiĺl do a recky on the next days menu to ensure it doesn't recur  - every day is a challenge in some form or another   - just have to keep at it & hope for the best x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

I was a 6.2 this morning at the ungodly hour of 6.30am.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  Thinking about putting my second Libre sensor on today - hope it proves as accurate and reliable as the first!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today  Thinking about putting my second Libre sensor on today - hope it proves as accurate and reliable as the first!


Snap Alan...budge over (please).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Suns out again here   I have a  HS today too, much better than yesterday's 9.7. 



Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today  Thinking about putting my second Libre sensor on today - hope it proves as accurate and reliable as the first!


@Northerner, Hope its  as accurate as the last one. I was amazed at how close your readings were.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...hectic weekend...busy...busy...busy...worked myself up into a frenzy of home improvements...gardening...those two areas are benefitting from all that hard work...looking good...me...on the other hand like something from one of those 'low budget' Hammer Horror Films (for those of you old enough to remember them)...woke to a 5.6 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  Suns out again here   I have a  HS today too, much better than yesterday's 9.7.
> 
> 
> @Northerner, Hope its  as accurate as the last one. I was amazed at how close your readings were.


Great start to your day Lin...good going!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.3 for me. Back to work after two weeks off. Ah well. At least I've got a job I like. Have a good week all.


----------



## RobK

After a mad weekend away and some not so friendly db food I'm surprised to be a 6.7 this morning. Now to enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone, not sure why but it's a 9.1 from me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.1 today and after almost 7 weeks of work being done on the house ( for now), the last carpet goes down this morning  Peace will hopefully descend again


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

6.3 yesterday and 5.2 today


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me, but good sleep with no coughing. Started day with good food choices, so here's hoping it continues(but have made packed lunch). Have a good day all


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  make room for a little one please @khskel 6.3 for me too (biscuit induced as was 5.5 last night lol) x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 to start the week  after an extended version of the swearing cramp dance at 3 am with all new lyrics 

Have a good week everyone if you can


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 to start the week  after an extended version of the swearing cramp dance at 3 am with all new lyrics
> 
> Have a good week everyone if you can


Ouch, how painful. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and for the second time in a week 5.2, think I will celebrate.  I wish everyone a wonderful week.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 6.6 today
Great to see so many HS's plus lots of almost HS's!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me, but good sleep with no coughing. Started day with good food choices, so here's hoping it continues(but have made packed lunch). Have a good day all


Fingers crossed Carol...numbers up a bit...but...to be expected when we're ill...that sleep will do you the power of good...so forwards...have a good day yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me, but good sleep with no coughing. Started day with good food choices, so here's hoping it continues(but have made packed lunch). Have a good day all


Fingers crossed Carol...numbers up a bit...but...to be expected when we're ill...that sleep will do you the power of good...so forwards...have a good day yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 to start the week  after an extended version of the swearing cramp dance at 3 am with all new lyrics
> 
> Have a good week everyone if you can


Awful Flower...I've given up with the lyrics now...since my poor neighbour asked me once who I was talking to at 3am in the  morning...now...I just bust a few new 'moves' instead...usually one footed...using the headboard for balance...cramp is such a B***H.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and for the second time in a week 5.2, think I will celebrate.  I wish everyone a wonderful week.


Consistent NJ...well done...good start to the week!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, slightly belatedly, tiler and plasterer arrived at crack of dawn, put me off my stride.
4.9 here today.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.2 @ 5.19, misread the clock! I'll have a nap later. 

Not bad after full on chicken curry and rice last night.

Agh cramp, don't mention it. Mum takes a Crampex every night but I just do the dance, what the heck causes it I wonder?


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.8 for me this morning, but I am not surprised with the amount of cappuccino's I drank yesterday.  Was a 12 yesterday morning and 10.5 Saturday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Monday afternoon Peeps - the sun was cracking the flags here this morning but the sky has clouded over now  Methinks to retrieve the noisy lawnmower from the back of the shed - grass is well overdue for a short back and sides!

Well done to those with H.Speshies today.

No strips to test yet so will bid you a stress free afternoon & evening

Take care folks
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> 6.3 yesterday and 5.2 today


Hurray for A  - nice House Special there, well done you! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 to start the week  after an extended version of the swearing cramp dance at 3 am with all new lyrics
> 
> Have a good week everyone if you can


Ah Flower just missed out again on a HS  - b****y cramps   - know where you're coming from with these  - so painful  - hope you sleep better tonight 
Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and for the second time in a week 5.2, think I will celebrate.  I wish everyone a wonderful week.


Wel done on your H.Special NJ  - let's hope it's three in a row tomorrow  - oh yes you have to celebrate with a glass of whatever takes you fancy and a NAUGHTY treat! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> After a mad weekend away and some not so friendly db food I'm surprised to be a 6.7 this morning. Now to enjoy the sunshine


Not a bad number Rob considering - glad you survived your wkend away with or without naughty treats!
Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  Suns out again here   I have a  HS today too, much better than yesterday's 9.7.
> 
> 
> @Northerner, Hope its  as accurate as the last one. I was amazed at how close your readings were.


Very well done on your House Special Ljc  - great improvement on yesterdays number  - celebrate in style! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, not sure why but it's a 9.1 from me today


Looks like the DF was up to her antics again & gave you a surprise visit Barbara- hope tomorrow's number is lower x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 12.8 for me this morning, but I am not surprised with the amount of cappuccino's I drank yesterday.  Was a 12 yesterday morning and 10.5 Saturday.


Admire your honesty Lorraine  - at least you know why  - cappuccino spikes my bgls too! x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Looks like the DF was up to her antics again & gave you a surprise visit Barbara- hope tomorrow's number is lower x
> WL





wirralass said:


> Admire your honesty Lorraine  - at least you know why  - cappuccino spikes my bgls too! x
> WL



Yes indeed Wirralass it left me out last night hopefully I'll have a visit tonight lol


----------



## Davo

Woke up to 6.3 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

@Davo  shame, just when you thought you'd kicked the 3's into touch   -  still, 6.3 is ok fine x
Take care 
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

6.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. Waking to the shocking news about Manchester


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today. Waking to the shocking news about Manchester


Just listening to the news now Alan...shocking...just shocking.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...hard day yesterday...last night broke into the biscuits...shortbread (2)...digestives (1)...dreading testing this morning...woke to a 5.5...thought that couldn't be right...tried again...5.6...so I guess it is?


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, won't say 'good' morning because it isn't.  Daughter rang me up at 5 with the horrible news. RIP those poor lost ones and the injured. I hope I don't know anybody involved but even if you don't know them it's poor innocent people, there's no rhyme or reason for this senseless violence. I hope they rot in hell, those responsible. I was frightened at the thought of going out today, selfishly, but I only have to go into Old Trafford and not actually into town thank goodness.

A 6.4 for me this morning on the Codefree, which I'm okay with as I feel this is equivalent to a 5.4 on the Contour.


----------



## Barbara W

Just caught up with the tragic news at Manchester totally shocked. 



It's a 7.7 from me.


----------



## khskel

5.7 for me but that's not so important in view of the news from across the Pennines. Stay safe X K.


----------



## RobK

Not that it matters really in light of what happened in Manchester but its a 6.8 from me this morning, Stay safe folks.


----------



## New-journey

4.3 and I am feeling so sick and devastated, so horrific, thinking of all affected.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks it's another sunny morning here. A not so good 7.6 this morning. Think I overdone my snack for a 5.1 before bed


----------



## Ljc

OMG Such Terrible news about Manchester.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, 5.9 here hope anyone down that way stays safe x


----------



## grainger

5.6 here. Stay safe everyone. Thoughts our with Manchester today x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bl***y dreadful thing to happen to everyone concerned. This world is not the place it used to be.

Budge up @Anthony Stirrat, a 6.1 for me as well after 30mins pottering about.


----------



## Stitch147

Terrible news from Manchester this morning.

11.3 for me today. Off to have my dental sedation this morning. Not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good Luck @Stitch147 . At least once you're under you won't know a thing about it, and hopefully it won't feel too bad once you come round.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. ( as someone else has commented, nothing good about it )
5.8 here.
Good luck today, Stitch, soon be all over and done with.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Terrible news from Manchester this morning.
> 
> 11.3 for me today. Off to have my dental sedation this morning. Not really looking forward to it.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all and 6.9 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @Stitch147


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning  and 6.6 today
> Great to see so many HS's plus lots of almost HS's!



I'll join you on the 6.6 step Linda and bring my sunglasses


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.5 for me today.


----------



## Dollypolly

I got a 8.5 this morning and I'm going wth were did that come from as it was 6.3 at midnight last night. My liver is being a sod me thinks


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> Terrible news from Manchester this morning.
> 
> 11.3 for me today. Off to have my dental sedation this morning. Not really looking forward to it.




Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Have been following the news of Manchester's terrible tragedy  - a senseless, horrific & atrocious attack on innocent people. My heartfelt sympathy & thoughts are with those poor victims families & to those injured.

Take care & stay safe everyone.
No bgl today.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Terrible news from Manchester this morning.
> 
> 11.3 for me today. Off to have my dental sedation this morning. Not really looking forward to it.


How are you Stitch after your visit to your Dentist? x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

I'm OK thanks WL and everyone else that has asked. I have to go back to have a wisdom tooth out as its on the opposite side that was done today. I don't remember much from this morning at all! Nice bruise on the back of my hand from the cannula.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> I'm OK thanks WL and everyone else that has asked. I have to go back to have a wisdom tooth out as its on the opposite side that was done today. I don't remember much from this morning at all! Nice bruise on the back of my hand from the cannula.


Glad it is done and dusted. Good luck for the wisdom tooth extraction.


----------



## Davo

On a very sad day I woke to a reading of 5.2


----------



## Hazel

@Stitch - glad you are OK.     I am with you hate dental treatment


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today.


Morning Northie - you're up early!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> On a very sad day I woke to a reading of 5.2


Congrats & well done on your HS yesterday Davo x
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Morning Northie - you're up early!
> WL


Woken up by the blackbirds!


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...fell asleep in the big fat comfy chair at 11pm last night...woke up at 5am...had a good sleep...5.8 this morning...need a really good stretch.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Congrats & well done on your HS yesterday Davo x
> WL


Early bird WL...hope all's well...no testing strips yet?


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Terrible news from Manchester this morning.
> 
> 11.3 fore today. Off to have my dental sedation this morning. Not really looking forward to it.


Missed this yesterday Stitch...hope all went well and that tooth is dealt with.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Early bird WL...hope all's well...no testing strips yet?


On order Bubbs - yep alls well thanks x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> On order Bubbs - yep alls well thanks x
> WL


Good to hear that WL...had such a lot to do yesterday...noticed your absence...missed it...fingers crossed they arrive asap.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone it's a 7.4 from me. Have a great day all.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 here. Let's hope for a peaceful day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A pesky string of fasting BG highs - 10.0 for me. Come on Tresiba, do your job!
Hope ev1's well.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 5.2 again, and happy with that, wishing everyone a gentle peaceful day.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.0 for me so getting better


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Room for another on that 6.1 step Northie?

Off to vampire this morning for fortnightly dermatology and 6 monthly liver specialist bloods. What joy


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.0 for me so getting better


Getting much better @Carolg! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, a 5.2 again, and happy with that, wishing everyone a gentle peaceful day.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Room for another on that 6.1 step Northie?
> 
> Off to vampire this morning for fortnightly dermatology and 6 monthly liver specialist bloods. What joy


Sounds like a laugh a minute!   Hope everything goes smoothly and results are good


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies, 4.6 for me even with the biscuit for a bed time 5.3 guess that's what trailing about from 8am until 3pm does to you  x


----------



## RobK

7.1 for me and off for my Hba1c blood test this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Room for another on that 6.1 step Northie?
> 
> Off to vampire this morning for fortnightly dermatology and 6 monthly liver specialist bloods. What joy


I hope she's a good vampire and you get good results.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.0 for me so getting better


Getting better


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ljc said:


> I hope she's a good vampire and you get good results.



Having to go every fortnight for dermatology, we're on first names terms. It'll be Charmaine or Kevin


----------



## Ljc

RobK said:


> 7.1 for me and off for my Hba1c blood test this morning.


Hope it It goes well today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 7.9 for me today.
Hope everyone can enjoy the sunshine ☀️


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It's sooo good to wake up at 7 30 instead of 4ish , the bright sunshine is an added bonus.
It's 5.3 this morning. With a lax washing line that skimmed into the red twice, the 2 ginger nuts were nice though.
Am very happy with this sensor , so far it's within 1.0 of my finger pricks 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning. It's sooo good to wake up at 7 30 instead of 4ish , the bright sunshine is an added bonus.
> It's 5.3 this morning. With a lax washing line that skimmed into the red twice, the 2 ginger nuts were nice though.
> Am very happy with this sensor , so far it's within 1.0 of my finger pricks
> Have a good day everyone


Good stuff  Must remember to put mine on later today!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good stuff  Must remember to put mine on later today!


Only got 4 days left on mine
Woke at 5.1 at 7.30, it's 10 past 8 now, and I'm already up to 6.7 and I haven't even got out of bed Oh b...... forgot, the plumbers coming, Gotta get up fast!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm joining RobK with 7.1.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this sunny morning after a night of the cramp dance. It seems a popular nocturnal activity on here!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dont even want to put this out there, it was 17 this morning following an asthma attack last night and another on at 4am this morning.  I am assuming that the asthma attacks are what caused this massive spike from 10.4 last night before the asthma attack.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Dont even want to put this out there, it was 17 this morning following an asthma attack last night and another on at 4am this morning.  I am assuming that the asthma attacks are what caused this massive spike from 10.4 last night before the asthma attack.


Sounds like a likely suspect Lorraine  Sorry to hear this, hope you have a better day to make up for it


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Dont even want to put this out there, it was 17 this morning following an asthma attack last night and another on at 4am this morning.  I am assuming that the asthma attacks are what caused this massive spike from 10.4 last night before the asthma attack.


It probably is the cause. Hope you're ok now


----------



## Grannylorraine

Just painful when breathing and particularly when I turn my head to the right, so I am assuming I strained a muscle as well.


----------



## Pine Marten

I feel a bit of a scumbag writing mine after reading the posts above , I'm so sorry that people are having problems. If it's any consolation, I really don't like hot weather and I'm sitting here with the curtain closed and the fan on.

It was 5.1 this morning, after a before-bed reading last night of a house spesh 5.2...


----------



## Dollypolly

I was 7.5 this morning "sigh" 
At least it's down from yesterday though


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Dont even want to put this out there, it was 17 this morning following an asthma attack last night and another on at 4am this morning.  I am assuming that the asthma attacks are what caused this massive spike from 10.4 last night before the asthma attack.



Don't ever be afraid of reporting problems or high numbers Lorraine. This is a support group not a competition. We've all been there! Take care and feel better soon hun x


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Getting much better @Carolg! Keep up the good work!


Thanks Alan. Trying at least now and meds helping


----------



## Davo

6.3 for me this morning (back to the .3 again)


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 6.3 for me this morning (back to the .3 again)


Those 3's are adamant to stay aren't they  - don't give up Davo  - drink lots of water throughout the day up until you go to bed  - this should help lower your bgls  - well it does for me x
WL .


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> 5.7 for me this morning


I didn't predict this A but I bet tomorrow's will be lower  - maybe even a HS so no naughties tonight x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning all, bgl was 5.0 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 5.9 today...little higher than recent results...possibly due to the reduction in Metformin...however still feeling positive I can it keep it manageable...back to my walking...renewing my efforts with added vigour.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.4 from me today, Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.5 for me. I forsee a day of code performance optimisation ahead. Have a good one.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  4.2  this fine morning.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning, lovely here. Have a good day .7.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A libre 4.4 vs finger prick 5.6 this morning. Surprised as had an awful hypo yesterday evening which scarily I didn't feel coming.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.5 for me today. Great levels everyone enjoy the sun ☀️


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Supposed to be scorchio here today. Anyone else finding their insulin working more quickly in the hot weather? Mine certainly is.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Supposed to be scorchio here today. Anyone else finding their insulin working more quickly in the hot weather? Mine certainly is.


I think the capillaries open up a bit more so it gets absorbed more quickly  I've been reducing insulin quite a bit these last few days


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.9 for me, can I share your step @Bubbsie?
I have decided to order a sensor as it's been ten months since I had one and can just about afford it at the moment. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## RobK

A 7.0 here and looking like a beach day once my chores are done!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I think the capillaries open up a bit more so it gets absorbed more quickly  I've been reducing insulin quite a bit these last few days


Plz phone my endo and tell her that - when I mentioned seasonal dose changes she looked at me like my head was on fire and said, "That makes no sense". Thankfully, she's officially my ex-endo!

Morning fab folks. 6.1 here...aaah, that's better...enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  5.8 here and looking like its going to be another scorcher of a day, hope everyone has nice weather and a great day!  x


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Plz phone my endo and tell her that - when I mentioned seasonal dose changes she looked at me like my head was on fire and said, "That makes no sense". Thankfully, she's officially my ex-endo!
> 
> Morning fab folks. 6.1 here...aaah, that's better...enjoy the sunshine.


I'm guessing your ex-endo did most of her training on this...


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.9 for me, can I share your step @Bubbsie?
> I have decided to order a sensor as it's been ten months since I had one and can just about afford it at the moment. Enjoy the sun.


Room for another one NJ...absolutely.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing your ex-endo did most of her training on this...
> View attachment 3409


Oh dear...serious issues here Alan...but that did make me laugh...too much!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, back to the office today after my sedation on Tuesday, lovely walk through the city to my office today. Anyway, its an 11.3 for me today!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   Its 7.2 for me today. I worked til 2am and bought a twirl from the choccy machine as I left off. Really really wanted it and enjoyed it. But know I shouldn't have!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all   Its 7.2 for me today. I worked til 2am and bought a twirl from the choccy machine as I left off. Really really wanted it and enjoyed it. But know I shouldn't have!



You'd deserved it after a night shift Linda! 

A 6.8 for me this scorching day here. Forecast to be the warmest so far this year,


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I think the capillaries open up a bit more so it gets absorbed more quickly  I've been reducing insulin quite a bit these last few days


Me too  hopefully I'll crack it before the weather changes


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Morning all, bgl was 5.0 this morning


There you go A  - lower than yesterday on which I staked a bet  - I seem to be very perceptive these days! will have a think about your tomorrow's waking bgl  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> A 7.0 here and looking like a beach day once my chores are done!


Forget the chores Rob, just go!! Maybe a dip in the sea today? x
WL


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Forget the chores Rob, just go!! Maybe a dip in the sea today? x
> WL



Chores done  Had a swim  now working again


----------



## Davo

Still on the .3's but a disappointing 8.3 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> Still on the .3's but a disappointing 8.3 this morning


Ooooooops! fingers crossed for a lower number tomorrow Davo x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Thursday evening peeps  - hope you're all enjoying this glorious weather

I'm still waiting on test strips to be delivered  - but luckily found two hidden deep inside my meter bag so.....
......tested prior to my evening meal and it was 5.9 so I'm pleased with this.

Quote of the day:-
Once you replace negative thoughts with positive ones, you'll start having positive results.
Willie Nelson.

Take care & stay as well as you can folks x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 this morning for me was hoping for lower but wasn't to be


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Happy good Thursday evening peeps  - hope you're all enjoying this glorious weather
> 
> I'm still waiting on test strips to be delivered  - but luckily found two hidden deep inside my meter bag so.....
> ......tested prior to my evening meal and it was 5.9 so I'm pleased with this.
> 
> Quote of the day:-
> Once you replace negative thoughts with positive ones, you'll start having positive results.
> Willie Nelson.
> 
> Take care & stay as well as you can folks x
> WL



Good stuff WL keep it up and things will get better


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Good stuff WL keep it up and things will get better


Thank you Rob and I hope so too. Take care x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...working in London later...despite the thoughts of the traffic/crowds...the A1(M)...woke to a 5.6 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Northie & Bubbsie you early birds!
Bubbs safe journey to London and back - 5.6 looking good considering knocking off one Metformin  - holding your own there   - that's got to be good - take care x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 6.7 today


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Northie & Bubbsie you early birds!
> Bubbs safe journey to London and back - 5.6 looking good considering knocking off one Metformin  - holding your own there   - that's got to be good - take care x
> WL


Thanks WL...good to get back to work...been a bit of a lull recently...keeping a close eye on BG...got a bit slack lately with my activity...trying to get back into a routine...have a good day...hope those strips arrive soon!


----------



## Ditto

6.7 @ 6.13am Thurs. glorious morning. 6.3 @ 6.15am Wed. For some reason these didn't post!

Today 6.0 @ 5.32am.

Morning all, so tired. Had four 'crank' calls thru the night. Don't know what was going on. Then CheekyCat got me up at 20 past 5!  

The first was an Asian man and seemed to be a genuine wrong number "Who is that?" I thought if you're asking you shouldn't be ringing!  Then every hour or two I got a call but nothing much was said. I'm so tired now and headachy. Will switch the ringer off in future. My number might have got mixed up with something going on, you never know as Manchester is very on top at the minute, sirens all the time.

Have a good day all, I shall be taking a nap...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.7 @ 6.13am Thurs. glorious morning. 6.3 @ 6.15am Wed. For some reason these didn't post!
> 
> Today 6.0 @ 5.32am.
> 
> Morning all, so tired. Had four 'crank' calls thru the night. Don't know what was going on. Then CheekyCat got me up at 20 past 5!
> 
> The first was an Asian man and seemed to be a genuine wrong number "Who is that?" I thought if you're asking you shouldn't be ringing!  Then every hour or two I got a call but nothing much was said. I'm so tired now and headachy. Will switch the ringer off in future. My number might have got mixed up with something going on, you never know as Manchester is very on top at the minute, sirens all the time.
> 
> Have a good day all, I shall be taking a nap...


@Ditto. Decent numbers there on your Codefree! Hope you manage to have a couple of hours kip x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.0 from me wishing you all a great bank holiday weekend. 

Going to feel even warmer in London Bubbsie and as for the A1 (uuuggghh) I don't miss driving on that every morning to work. Have a good day.

What a pain Ditto there's nothing worse than broken sleep, I turn my phone on silent,  if family need me they'll ring the house phone. My son is the worst he decides to send messages and photos at ungodly hours


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Happy good Thursday evening peeps  - hope you're all enjoying this glorious weather
> 
> I'm still waiting on test strips to be delivered  - but luckily found two hidden deep inside my meter bag so.....
> ......tested prior to my evening meal and it was 5.9 so I'm pleased with this.
> 
> Quote of the day:-
> Once you replace negative thoughts with positive ones, you'll start having positive results.
> Willie Nelson.
> 
> Take care & stay as well as you can folks x
> WL




Love that quote Wirralass, hope you are well and your strips arrive soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Barbara W. Thanks Barbara  - thought the quote would give me a kick up the butt - maybe help others too for whatever reason - rang my GP'S practice and the Pharmacy yesterday to ask why test strips aren't forthcoming  - they're both on to it at last  - not had a good year for people letting me down but hey ho I'm still breathing x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> @Barbara W. Thanks Barbara  - thought the quote would give me a kick up the butt - maybe help others too for whatever reason - rang my GP'S practice and the Pharmacy yesterday to ask why test strips aren't forthcoming  - they're both on to it at last  - not had a good year for people letting me down but hey ho I'm still breathing x
> WL



Sorry to hear that Wirralass keep reading your quote stay positive


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 5.2 for me today.


Well done on your House Spesh GG x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Sorry to hear that Wirralass keep reading your quote stay positive


Thank you x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Great result GreyhoundGal on the HS, personally I don't know what one of them is lol still trying though


----------



## khskel

Morning all. The score on the door is a 5.4. Stay hydrated everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

wirralass said:


> Well done on your House Spesh GG x
> WL



Thanks WL - I hadn't realised  still half asleep!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today


Your bgls are always consistent Northie  - please tell me your secret - how DO you maintain these levels? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. The score on the door is a 5.4. Stay hydrated everyone.


Nice one khskel  - yes, bottled water to hand for the rest of the day x
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

And back up to 6.6 today


----------



## Ditto

Anthony Stirrat said:


> And back up to 6.6 today


It's swings and roundabouts Anthony, no worries. What goes up must come down!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Joining you @Barbara W It's a 7.0 for me and a headache (self inflicted unfortunately).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.
Congrats on the HS, GG!


----------



## Bloden

I didn't know Willie Nelson invented CBT, Wirralass. Positive is deffo how this lovely weather makes me feel!

Morning all. Circling the drain at 4.0 this morning. Then I got upset at the news - they went thru all the victims of the Manchester attack 1 by 1, what a waste - so I'm flying high now.

Roll on the weekend...


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.0 here and ANOTHER gorgeous looking day, whats going on lol
congrats on the HS @Greyhound Gal 
Hope everyone has a lovely day  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.9 for me, another sunny day for us all. Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, woke up convinced that it was Saturday, bugger!!! Still one day to do in the office then 3 days off. I have a nice easy day though today. Anyway, 10.3 for me today. Drs Tuesday morning, lets see what they are going to do with me now!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I really enjoyed a much needed a lay in. 
Now confession time 
I had a shocking day eating yesterday. Just wanted everything I couldn't have and gave in to various chocolate items from lunchtime onwards. I won't bore you with the details but believe me I deserve 7.8 this morning. Back on track today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, just back from the vets where our elderly cat had another check up & blood test. I giggled when the vet did her blood pressure and said it was absolutely normal at 120 - oh that it was always the case with us!

Anyway, a nice 5.1 for me today.


----------



## RobK

Very happy with a 6.8 this morning after a late evening snack


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I really enjoyed a much needed a lay in.
> Now confession time
> I had a shocking day eating yesterday. Just wanted everything I couldn't have and gave in to various chocolate items from lunchtime onwards. I won't bore you with the details but believe me I deserve 7.8 this morning. Back on track today.



We have those Cadbury days Linda and I totally understand. I had a slice of coffee and walnut cake in M&S yesterday! 

I've woken on a 6.9 after an uncomfortable hot crampy night and now have the start of a cold!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> I didn't know Willie Nelson invented CBT, Wirralass. Positive is deffo how this lovely weather makes me feel!
> 
> Morning all. Circling the drain at 4.0 this morning. Then I got upset at the news - they went thru all the victims of the Manchester attack 1 by 1, what a waste - so I'm flying high now.
> 
> Roll on the weekend...





Anthony Stirrat said:


> And back up to 6.6 today


Ooops! What happened there A  - a late naughty snack maybe  Back in the 5's tomorrow, I feel it in my bones  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Very happy with a 6.8 this morning after a late evening snack


I'd be happy with a 6.8 if only I had strips to test! Not a bad number Rob considering x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I really enjoyed a much needed a lay in.
> Now confession time
> I had a shocking day eating yesterday. Just wanted everything I couldn't have and gave in to various chocolate items from lunchtime onwards. I won't bore you with the details but believe me I deserve 7.8 this morning. Back on track today.


Oh I know days like that all too well Linda  restraint is so difficult when the mind cries out "I want choccy & cakes & trifle & Mars bars etc!" Glad you're back on track now x
WL


----------



## Manda1

I am shocked at my BG this morning its a 9 and that never happens ... But I do have a tummy bug and haven't eaten today at all so can't understand what is actually happening :0


----------



## Wirrallass

Manda1 said:


> I am shocked at my BG this morning its a 9 and that never happens ... But I do have a tummy bug and haven't eaten today at all so can't understand what is actually happening :0


Sorry to hear you have a tummy bug Manda  - it's not unusual in this hot weather  - but hope you feel better soon  - lots of water so you don't dehydrate  - bgls can be affected by illness so don't worry  - they will return to your normal levels as you recover, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I really enjoyed a much needed a lay in.
> Now confession time
> I had a shocking day eating yesterday. Just wanted everything I couldn't have and gave in to various chocolate items from lunchtime onwards. I won't bore you with the details but believe me I deserve 7.8 this morning. Back on track today.



Made me chuckle your post as they say ( honestly is the best policy ) I'm sure we've all had a pig out day well I certainly have lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Great result GreyhoundGal on the HS, personally I don't know what one of them is lol still trying though


I think ive had 2 or 3 HS's  - I havent read your menu's but if you don't snack or eat any carbs after your evening meal and drink plenty of water til you go to bed  - you might, just  might wake up to a 5.2  This keeps my bgls low - hope it works for you. x
WL


----------



## Davo

On such a beautiful day it was good to wake up to a reading of 4.9


----------



## Kaylz

Davo said:


> On such a beautiful day it was good to wake up to a reading of 4.9


Nice one Davo  x


----------



## SerialLurker

I think I need to start taking my meter up to bed with me, I keep forgetting to test pre-breakfast. Although that's usually 30-60 minutes after I get up anyway, as I have to take thyroid medication at least 30 minutes before eating anything, so I usually take that when I get up, then get washed & dressed before going downstairs for breakfast. Post-breakfast readings are fairly consistently in the 6s though (they were in the 7s & 8s), so I think I'm heading in the right direction!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Barbara W said:


> Great result GreyhoundGal on the HS, personally I don't know what one of them is lol still trying though



Taken nearly a year to start getting them (1st diaversary next Wed).Took me ages to get down from the 7s to 6s and then again to 5s. On DX my fasting was 12


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> On such a beautiful day it was good to wake up to a reading of 4.9


I'm chuffed to bits for you Davo  - not before time eh? Patience is a virtue  - you waited & you got there in the end  - well good on you x
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

wirralass said:


> Ooops! What happened there A  - a late naughty snack maybe  Back in the 5's tomorrow, I feel it in my bones  x
> WL



Nope, I made a salad of seafood, anchovies and parmigiana followed by Pork Scratchings.  Maybe it was the whole packet of tomatoes that went into the salad.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Nope, I made a salad of seafood, anchovies and parmigiana followed by Pork Scratchings.  Maybe it was the whole packet of tomatoes that went into the salad.


Does it really matter A  - this hot weather makes us all do some of the most unmentionable things  - as long as you enjoyed the mixed salad that is all that matters  x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, although I was 5.7 on the Libre 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> 6.7 @ 6.13am Thurs. glorious morning. 6.3 @ 6.15am Wed. For some reason these didn't post!
> 
> Today 6.0 @ 5.32am.
> 
> Morning all, so tired. Had four 'crank' calls thru the night. Don't know what was going on. Then CheekyCat got me up at 20 past 5!
> 
> The first was an Asian man and seemed to be a genuine wrong number "Who is that?" I thought if you're asking you shouldn't be ringing!  Then every hour or two I got a call but nothing much was said. I'm so tired now and headachy. Will switch the ringer off in future. My number might have got mixed up with something going on, you never know as Manchester is very on top at the minute, sirens all the time.
> 
> Have a good day all, I shall be taking a nap...


Sounds like a Nightmare Ditto...although despite that ... good numbers...good idea turn that ringer off.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Barbara W. Thanks Barbara  - thought the quote would give me a kick up the butt - maybe help others too for whatever reason - rang my GP'S practice and the Pharmacy yesterday to ask why test strips aren't forthcoming  - they're both on to it at last  - not had a good year for people letting me down but hey ho I'm still breathing x
> WL


WL...ridiculous such a lengthy wait for your testing strips...thank goodness it wasn't anything complicated...honestly...frustrating or what?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...frustrating day in London  yesterday...people arriving late...not organised...so good to get home...feet up...afraid succumbed again  last night...Kit Kat...those awful extra thin Chocolate digestives (delicious)...relieved to wake to a 5.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.0 from me wishing you all a great bank holiday weekend.
> 
> Going to feel even warmer in London Bubbsie and as for the A1 (uuuggghh) I don't miss driving on that every morning to work. Have a good day.
> 
> What a pain Ditto there's nothing worse than broken sleep, I turn my phone on silent,  if family need me they'll ring the house phone. My son is the worst he decides to send messages and photos at ungodly hours


Barbara...had a brilliant drive down there...sun shining...traffic heavy...but moving...made good time...then as usual...hit London...nightmare..hot hot hot...thank goodness for the air conditioning....so good to get home yesterday...wonder how I managed to live in London for so long!...now at bedtime...my phone is switched off...like you...if important...call the landline.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, woke up convinced that it was Saturday, bugger!!! Still one day to do in the office then 3 days off. I have a nice easy day though today. Anyway, 10.3 for me today. Drs Tuesday morning, lets see what they are going to do with me now!


Good luck Tuesday Stitch...seems such a long time...waiting for a satisfactory treatment plan...lets hope this is the one appointment that makes all the difference!


----------



## Bubbsie

Manda1 said:


> I am shocked at my BG this morning its a 9 and that never happens ... But I do have a tummy bug and haven't eaten today at all so can't understand what is actually happening :0


That's understandable Manda...this hot weather...tummy bug...no food...nothing you can do about it...as WL says keep yourself hydrated...wait for it to pass...hoping tomorrow brings you some much needed relief.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.5 this morning


----------



## New-journey

good morning all and a 5.4 for me after a night of broken sleep from pain of frozen shoulder,  I did love the thunder storm though!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's another sunny hot one. 3.8 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. A 5.4 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Woke to the sound of much needed rain, but only turned out to be a brief shower.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.6 for me today. Sun is shining and the garden needs sorting. Lawnmower out this morning. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 Have a good bank e weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  5.2 here first HS for me in a while  hope everyone has a fantastic day  x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. My BG's like the weather at the mo - all over the place! 9.8 here...that's a 'no' to 6 pistachios at bedtime then.


----------



## RobK

A lovely drop of cooling rain this morning and a few rumbles of thunder and a 6.4 for me, Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.2 for me this morning have a good day everyone.


Well done Kaylz on the HS


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> good morning all and a 5.4 for me after a night of broken sleep from pain of frozen shoulder,  I did love the thunder storm though!


Shame NJ...I'm unbearable when I haven't had enough sleep...thunderstorm?...quiet as anything here... oops ...spoke too soon...expected here later...possibly over the Bank Holiday weekend...pretty typical really.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7 on the dot for mr today. 
Sorry your shoulder disturbed sleep NJ. You have my sympathy there. Hope it soon eases.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after an uncomfortably warm night and mouth breathing from a rotten cold that's just descended! 

Sorry about your shoulder too NJ. I had to keep the ceiling fan on and it's affected my busted shoulder too! We're all broken!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Lie in and a 3.6?!


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. Lie in and a 3.6?!


Oh my, I hope they come up soon for you and you don't spend the rest of the day feeling too rough! x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 here first HS for me in a while  hope everyone has a fantastic day  x


Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Saturday afternoon Peeps  - gloriously sunny day here but my fair skin doesn't agree 

Awoke to a 5.4 with my last test strip   - so moooooove over please NJ and GG

What is happiness?
Happiness is making chocolate chip cookies and eating them  - all of them!

Enjoy the remainder of this afternoon & evening folks - take care & look after yourselves x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 here first HS for me in a while  hope everyone has a fantastic day  x


Well done on your House Special Kaylz - good feeling eh? May you continue to achieve many more x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> good morning all and a 5.4 for me after a night of broken sleep from pain of frozen shoulder,  I did love the thunder storm though!


5.4 Snap! Ooo-ah frozen shoulder pain is not what you want  - I do hope it eases off soon NJ, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. A 5.4 this morning.


Snap! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here. Woke to the sound of much needed rain, but only turned out to be a brief shower.


Ah just missed out there Robin  - maybe tomorrow you'll be lucky eh? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> A lovely drop of cooling rain this morning and a few rumbles of thunder and a 6.4 for me, Enjoy your weekend.


Thought a thunder storm was brewing here last night but the sky was clear and the night was still  Good number there Rob x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.2 for me this morning have a good day everyone.
> 
> 
> Well done Kaylz on the HS


Thanks Barbara  - you too x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SerialLurker said:


> I think I need to start taking my meter up to bed with me, I keep forgetting to test pre-breakfast. Although that's usually 30-60 minutes after I get up anyway, as I have to take thyroid medication at least 30 minutes before eating anything, so I usually take that when I get up, then get washed & dressed before going downstairs for breakfast. Post-breakfast readings are fairly consistently in the 6s though (they were in the 7s & 8s), so I think I'm heading in the right direction!


Good thinking there SerialLurker  - I keep my meter kit and morning meds on my bedside locker so before I even get out of bed I take my bgl - the blood is warm & flows easily (This is the best time to take your waking bgl) Then i take my morning meds.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today, although I was 5.7 on the Libre 5 minutes ago.


Safe & steady numbers there Northie  - tho looks like you were playing lotto this morning x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after an uncomfortably warm night and mouth breathing from a rotten cold that's just descended!
> 
> Sorry about your shoulder too NJ. I had to keep the ceiling fan on and it's affected my busted shoulder too! We're all broken!


Oh no, a cold  as if you haven't enough to contend with Amigo - hope it disappears as quickly as it came. I think we've all been sent here to be tried!!Chin up if you can hun & take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...frustrating day in London  yesterday...people arriving late...not organised...so good to get home...feet up...afraid succumbed again  last night...Kit Kat...those awful extra thin Chocolate digestives (delicious)...relieved to wake to a 5.9.


Afternoon Bubbs  - at least you're staying in the 5's  - that's good  - sounds like you had a mad hatter of a day yesterday  hope not repeated too often. Strips? Yes frustrating but coping  - checking my food diary as to what doesn't spike - but admitting to a slice of tiramisu gateau after evening meal yesterday so 5.4 was a delightful surprise this morning 
WL x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Afternoon Bubbs  - at least you're staying in the 5's  - that's good  - sounds like you had a mad hatter of a day yesterday  hope not repeated too often. Strips? Yes frustrating but coping  - checking my food diary as to what doesn't spike - but admitting to a slice of tiramisu gateau after evening meal yesterday so 5.4 was a delightful surprise this morning
> WL x


Yes...keeping an eye on it...been working hard today...almost four hours in the garden (well three and a bit)...grass cut...raked...swept...cuttings bagged up...ready for the dump...watered...swept...shattered...pleased with my efforts.


----------



## Davo

Disappointing 9.0 this morning. All my fault as I ate things last night that should be off limits. My report says should do better!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> Disappointing 9.0 this morning. All my fault as I ate things last night that should be off limits. My report says should do better!!


Never mind what your report says, I admire your honesty Davo but don't fret, we've all done it and most probably we'll do it again!  If it makes you feel any better, I had a slice of tiramisu gateau last night x
WL


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 here first HS for me in a while  hope everyone has a fantastic day  x


Catching up now, well done!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Shame NJ...I'm unbearable when I haven't had enough sleep...thunderstorm?...quiet as anything here... oops ...spoke too soon...expected here later...possibly over the Bank Holiday weekend...pretty typical really.


I nearly fell asleep at work, but two strong cups of coffee did the trick!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I nearly fell asleep at work, but two strong cups of coffee did the trick!


Sorry JO...made me laugh...some of the interviews I do go on for so long...have a hard time staying awake...at least your home now.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after an uncomfortably warm night and mouth breathing from a rotten cold that's just descended!
> 
> Sorry about your shoulder too NJ. I had to keep the ceiling fan on and it's affected my busted shoulder too! We're all broken!


Ouch, how uncomfortable. Yes bit broken here, still got trigger thumb too! Hope you have better night and your shoulder gets better.


----------



## New-journey

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7 on the dot for mr today.
> Sorry your shoulder disturbed sleep NJ. You have my sympathy there. Hope it soon eases.


Thanks!


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> Ouch, how uncomfortable. Yes bit broken here, still got trigger thumb too! Hope you have better night and your shoulder gets better.



You too NJ. I don't think hot weather and me are compatible!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> 5.4 Snap! Ooo-ah frozen shoulder pain is not what you want  - I do hope it eases off soon NJ, take care x
> WL


I am so tired, this is take three to reply! 
Good to share your step, must be so good to be able to test again! 
Thanks and no idea why it got worse, I command my shoulder to behave now!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry JO...made me laugh...some of the interviews I do go on for so long...have a hard time staying awake...at least your home now.


Yes, already feel asleep on sofa but managed to cook now, relaxing now.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I am so tired, this is take three to reply!
> Good to share your step, must be so good to be able to test again!
> Thanks and no idea why it got worse, I command my shoulder to behave now!


So sorry to hear your frozen shoulder is really painful today NJ and hope you get some relief from it soon  - would acupuncture help do you think? I command your shoulder to behave and wish you a good sound undisturbed sleep tonight. 
I used my last test strip today  - frustrating but coping best I can  - don't enjoy not testing one bit! Take care xx
WL


----------



## Ditto

6.5 @ 7.15am this morning. 

I wonder why frozen shoulder is a known thing for diabetics? Why? 

I'm sneezing for England. I seem to have had the sniffles from November. That's not possible surely!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.5 @ 7.15am this morning.
> 
> I wonder why frozen shoulder is a known thing for diabetics? Why?
> 
> I'm sneezing for England. I seem to have had the sniffles from November. That's not possible surely!


Poorly controlled diabetes has long been linked to muscular & skeletal problems with consistently high blood sugars likely to increase the risk of _complications _such as _frozen shoulder. _
Collagen can become sticky if _sugar_ molecules become attached, resulting in movement being restricted and the shoulder beginning to stiffen. This process is known as Glycosylation.
Hope this explains the reason Ditto x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## mikeyB

Not good morning, I've been up correcting a hypo and I'm going back to bed on 7.2. Bugrit. Day out, too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today


You seem to be getting earlier & earlier nowadays Alan...just thinking back to those days when I could simply turn over & go right back to sleep...once that sun peeps through the curtains now...that's it...I'm up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a hard days grafting yesterday...mostly in the garden...seems I had endless work to do there...satisfying...can say that now its finished...for the moment...woke to a 5.4 today...decisions...do I go to London...meet friends today...there working on Tuesday...can I bear London three times in one week?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.6 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 10.6 for me today.


Early riser this morning Stitch...plans for today...off somewhere?


----------



## RobK

Yuk,Thick sea fog here this morning, A 6.6 for me now away for just over a week so please behave everyone and have a great week.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Have a lovely week @RobK.

It's a pleasantly surprising 5.4 again for me following an under bolused Chinese last night


----------



## Bubbsie

RobK said:


> Yuk,Thick sea fog here this morning, A 6.6 for me now away for just over a week so please behave everyone and have a great week.


Sweltering here already Rob...would be willing to swop?...don't do well in the sun...enjoy your week away...behave...now you've said that...by the time you get back...no doubt complete anarchy will be here.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Early riser this morning Stitch...plans for today...off somewhere?


We're going off to Colchester zoo with friends.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> We're going off to Colchester zoo with friends.


Looks like the perfect day for it...enjoy.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning an 8.1 for me today.   Have a great day everyone. 

Have a good week RobK


----------



## Carolg

RobK said:


> Yuk,Thick sea fog here this morning, A 6.6 for me now away for just over a week so please behave everyone and have a great week.


Have a lovely week Rob


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. It's shaping up to be lovely here. Lots of rain lest evening, so everything washed and sparkly. 8.6 for me this morning. Meeting sisters for lunch, so might get out of lazy pit and do ironing before it goes into the "thinking about it "task.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, it's a beautiful day here and a 6.3 for me, it would probably have been lower but I was so hungry around 03 30 so  I succumbed to an un bolused Options hot choc , two ginger nuts, and this is s what happened. I've not long had brekkie so don't worry bout the Rising 7.1


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  got a bit of rain last night but it didn't cool down much, looking lovely again this morning  and woke to a 5.1,me being the idiot I am got worried about the window being open Friday night for my insulin then thought well its usually stored in the fridge theres no chance my rooms going to get that cold, no idea where my brain was at the time  have a great week away @RobK, enjoy your day at the zoo @Stitch147 and whatever everyone else is doing I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning All, it's a 6.0 for me


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone, it's a beautiful day here and a 6.3 for me, it would probably have been lower but I was so hungry around 03 30 so  I succumbed to an un bolused Options hot choc , two ginger nuts, and this is s what happened. I've not long had brekkie so don't worry bout the Rising 7.1
> View attachment 3435


Wow, that sneaky snack hardly raised you at all, Ljc...hope you enjoyed it! 

Morning folks. It's gorillas in the mist weather here...and we're off to the beach later for lunch - I love the sound of fog-horns.

A 4.8 here.

Enjoy the zoo, Stitch. And have a fab holiday, Rob - your deserve it after all your hard work.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 7.4 today. Was so busy at work til 10.15 rushing around in the heat I expected much lower. Should have tested before bed. 
Hope you have a lovely holiday RobK and enjoy the zoo Stitch. I love going there


----------



## RobK

Bloden said:


> Wow, that sneaky snack hardly raised you at all, Ljc...hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> Morning folks. It's gorillas in the mist weather here...and we're off to the beach later for lunch - I love the sound of fog-horns.
> 
> A 4.8 here.
> 
> Enjoy the zoo, Stitch. And have a fab holiday, Rob - your deserve it after all your hard work.



Thanks, if only it was a holiday sadly its work  Holiday comes in 3 weeks time


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly shaky 4.1 for me despite a tiramisu induced 8.2 before bed. A rather spectacular hail storm here yesterday afternoon. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Hope the sea frets clear for those of you on the coast. I was brought up by the sea and dreaded hearing the words 'cooler on coasts, hotter inland' on the weather forecast.


----------



## RobK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Hope the sea frets clear for those of you on the coast. I was brought up by the sea and dreaded hearing the words 'cooler on coasts, hotter inland' on the weather forecast.



All cleared here now on the south coast but storms forecast later and overnight, Heading to central UK so hopefully warm there.


----------



## Bloden

RobK said:


> Thanks, if only it was a holiday sadly its work  Holiday comes in 3 weeks time


Oh no! Happy holidays for 3 weeks' time then.


----------



## Ditto

Much cooler, breezy, grey here in Manc. Rain in the night but still had to water the bone dry pots.

7.0 for me, phew, after last night's piggyfest. Shouldn't have had it, didn't enjoy any of it, why do I do it? Dunno.  Stressed but even more stressed to pile pounds back on...overnight.


----------



## grainger

Morning all... rubbish one for me at 11.2 not surprising though after an Indian takeaway and a late hypo.

Happy Sunday all x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 here and had a much better sleep. I just want the sun to shine all day so can swim in the river, Somerset is predicted to have rain.
Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all... rubbish one for me at 11.2 not surprising though after an Indian takeaway and a late hypo.
> 
> Happy Sunday all x


Poor you, I hope the takeaway was delicious and you feel better soon.


----------



## Amigo

Moaning Minnie reporting in with a 6.8. That's it, I officially hate hot weather especially hot days interspersed with saucer sized raindrops that create stifling humidity! 
Haven't slept much. Rotten cold and feel as rough as a barn door! 

Hope everyone who is going anywhere has a nice day. As for visiting the zoo, I look like I belong in one today!


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Amigo. Sorry you're feeling so rough. So a 6.8 pretty good considering. Hope you soon feel better


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. It's shaping up to be lovely here. Lots of rain lest evening, so everything washed and sparkly. 8.6 for me this morning. Meeting sisters for lunch, so might get out of lazy pit and do ironing before it goes into the "thinking about it "task.


Carol...once I get to thinking about 'things' they never get attended to...so...great practice...don't think about it...just do it...however...I draw the line at ironing...hate it...worse than wrestling with the duvet & covers when it comes to changing the bed...enjoy your lunch with your sister...was pondering on whether to meet friends for lunch...now...you convinced me it's too nice a day to stay indoors...so will get myself organised...then...quick walk for Harry... off out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Moaning Minnie reporting in with a 6.8. That's it, I officially hate hot weather especially hot days interspersed with saucer sized raindrops that create stifling humidity!
> Haven't slept much. Rotten cold and feel as rough as a barn door!
> 
> Hope everyone who is going anywhere has a nice day. As for visiting the zoo, I look like I belong in one today!


Agree with Linda Amigo...6.8 not too bad considering...I never do well in the hot weather either...or the humidity...washed & blow dried my hair...don't know why I bothered...once I'm out in this weather...reverts to the style favoured by Mrs Doyle (Father Ted)...hope that dammed cold & lack of sleep eases soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 here and had a much better sleep. I just want the sun to shine all day so can swim in the river, Somerset is predicted to have rain.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Good control there NJ...and...won't matter if it rains once you're in the water...haven't been swimming for so long...envious you have a river to swim in...but...not sure if I'd be brave enough to do likewise...enjoy your day.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all... rubbish one for me at 11.2 not surprising though after an Indian takeaway and a late hypo.
> 
> Happy Sunday all x


Rough times Grainger...nothing wrong with being kind to yourself occasionally ...echo NJ's sentiments...hope you enjoyed it...start again today/tomorrow when you feel ready.


----------



## Janine

5.7 for me today. Doing a family get together buffet for late afternoon. Shame rain is forecast it would have been nice for us to sit in the garden. Oh well it is a bank holiday......rain is the norm.


----------



## Amigo

Thanks @Lindarose & @Bubbsie. Yes I'm pleased the BG's are not as unpredictable as the weather at the moment. We had everything but snow yesterday! Strange weather seems to be messing up some people's levels.

Predictably, Bank Holiday Monday reverts back to the expected downpour! 

I'm playing a game of cat and mouse at the moment wondering how much of my immune system is left to kick out the cold and chestiness. I've got the antib's in readiness though! 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Janine said:


> 5.7 for me today. Doing a family get together buffet for late afternoon. Shame rain is forecast it would have been nice for us to sit in the garden. Oh well it is a bank holiday......rain is the norm.


Almost guaranteed on a Bank Holiday Janine!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Thanks @Lindarose & @Bubbsie. Yes I'm pleased the BG's are not as unpredictable as the weather at the moment. We had everything but snow yesterday! Strange weather seems to be messing up some people's levels.
> 
> Predictably, Bank Holiday Monday reverts back to the expected downpour!
> 
> I'm playing a game of cat and mouse at the moment wondering how much of my immune system is left to kick out the cold and chestiness. I've got the antib's in readiness though!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


Hope to doesn't come to that Amigo...A/B's...but a wise precaution.


----------



## Davo

Had a nice rest this morning not up till 9 which was great. Reading of 7.0 happy with that.

Hope you all enjoy a good day


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> Moaning Minnie reporting in with a 6.8. That's it, I officially hate hot weather especially hot days interspersed with saucer sized raindrops that create stifling humidity!
> Haven't slept much. Rotten cold and feel as rough as a barn door!
> 
> Hope everyone who is going anywhere has a nice day. As for visiting the zoo, I look like I belong in one today!



Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Pine Marten

Amigo said:


> Moaning Minnie reporting in with a 6.8. That's it, I officially hate hot weather especially hot days interspersed with saucer sized raindrops that create stifling humidity!
> Haven't slept much. Rotten cold and feel as rough as a barn door!
> 
> Hope everyone who is going anywhere has a nice day. As for visiting the zoo, I look like I belong in one today!


You and me both, Amigo - I can't breathe in stifling humid weather, I hates it, I does!

But a surprising 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks @Lindarose & @Bubbsie. Yes I'm pleased the BG's are not as unpredictable as the weather at the moment. We had everything but snow yesterday! Strange weather seems to be messing up some people's levels.
> 
> Predictably, Bank Holiday Monday reverts back to the expected downpour!
> 
> I'm playing a game of cat and mouse at the moment wondering how much of my immune system is left to kick out the cold and chestiness. I've got the antib's in readiness though!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


Sorry you are feeling poorly Amigo.  I had the bug for two weeks, but better now. This humid weather doesn't help.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks @Lindarose & @Bubbsie. Yes I'm pleased the BG's are not as unpredictable as the weather at the moment. We had everything but snow yesterday! Strange weather seems to be messing up some people's levels.
> 
> Predictably, Bank Holiday Monday reverts back to the expected downpour!
> 
> I'm playing a game of cat and mouse at the moment wondering how much of my immune system is left to kick out the cold and chestiness. I've got the antib's in readiness though!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


I hope you are feeling much improved today @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}

Good morning all  6.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...swelteringly hot last night...just opened the garden doors...beautiful fresh breeze after the rain...feels good...woke to a 5.8 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning All, after a weekend on the sauce, chips, crisps, tirimasiu and mashed potatoes I get a 5.3


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.4 for me, seems to be my new norm but happy with that. 
Wishing everyone a good bank holiday whatever you are doing.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me today.


----------



## Barbara W

Sooooo after a very naughty Sunday (fish/chips, banoffee pie & cream/ chocolate raisens/Pringles with onion & garlic dip/a pint of lager/ 2 glasses of ros'e surprised to see a 7.4 this morning which is pretty normal for me so happy with that.  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me. Up and getting ready for work. Enjoy holiday Monday everyone


----------



## Bloden

A bit of (been) naughty but (fasting glucose) nice doing the rounds this morning. Tee hee...good stuff.

Morning folks. 7.0 here after a hypo an hour before getting up - I guess 2 hours' gardening yesterday was a little excessive - but I was enjoying destroying our jungle, so there.

Enjoy the BH, ev1.


----------



## Browser

I was pleased to be 6.3 two hours after dinner last night ( away from home so no choice really). I had eaten some untried stuff throughout the day, snacking etc. and fajitas and a wee bit of brownie for dinner, so expected a bit of a spike. I had two or three glasses of red wine which obviously kept the BG lower. This morning however my FBG was 9.3. Can the lowering effect of the alchohol wear off and the spiking effect of yesterday's food give a high reading the next morning? It's the highest FBG I've had for a while.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.
Don't know about the effect of the alcohol wearing off, @Browser, my fasting BG is always lower the next morning after red wine. If I've eaten a lot, though, it usually digests more slowly, so,spikes me the next morning, alcohol or no.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.4 for me, seems to be my new norm but happy with that.
> Wishing everyone a good bank holiday whatever you are doing.


Not surprised you're happy with your new norm NJ...sounds good to me...mine has gone up  slightly...not too much...but...keeping an eye on it!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  a rather surprising 4.7 even after a biscuit for a 5.9 at bedtime, all I did last night was walk round a couple of supermarkets  hope everyone has a fab day  x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not surprised you're happy with your new norm NJ...sounds good to me...mine has gone up  slightly...not too much...but...keeping an eye on it!


Thanks and we know there is no room for complacency, the DF can strike at any time! 
Your numbers are still good, and on less drugs so brilliant.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Sooooo after a very naughty Sunday (fish/chips, banoffee pie & cream/ chocolate raisens/Pringles with onion & garlic dip/a pint of lager/ 2 glasses of ros'e surprised to see a 7.4 this morning which is pretty normal for me so happy with that.  Have a good day everyone


Blimey Barbara...a real feast...was about to say...7.4 how did you get away with that?...then...remembered my excesses this week...Kit Kat...those extra thin chocolate digestives (great idea in theory.. but in practice just meant I ate more of them)...not to mention the MIlky Bars...so I'm saying nought.


----------



## khskel

Morning all on a damp bank holiday. 4.8 despite going to bed on a post gardening hypo treated 9.2 Going to slap a new sensor on for the 1st to see what's happening overnight. looks like a basal reduction is in order.

Enough of my blathering. A good bank holiday to one and all.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and we know there is no room for complacency, the DF can strike at any time!
> Your numbers are still good, and on less drugs so brilliant.


They're okay so far NJ...but...watching out for that little witch...just in case.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  a rather surprising 4.7 even after a biscuit for a 5.9 at bedtime, all I did last night was walk round a couple of supermarkets  hope everyone has a fab day  x


Keep an eye on those numbers @Kaylz, in case you need to reduce your Tresiba dose. My insulin requirements have come down quite a bit lately due to the longer and warmer days


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all on a damp bank holiday. 4.8 despite going to bed on a post gardening hypo treated 9.2 Going to slap a new sensor on for the 1st to see what's happening overnight. looks like a basal reduction is in order.
> 
> Enough of my blathering. A good bank holiday to one and all.


Seems like there's a team of us out there gardening khskel over this Bank Holiday...I'm shattered by it...hoping my gardening phase  wears off soon...before it wears me out.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 7.0 here


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Keep an eye on those numbers @Kaylz, in case you need to reduce your Tresiba dose. My insulin requirements have come down quite a bit lately due to the longer and warmer days


Will do hun thanks, have another catch up call with the DSN at some point this week anyway as she said she was going to phone back and see how the reduction for my breakfast bolus was going, and to see if I'd tried anything different for my breakfast as that was one of the goals she set me  quite enjoying this toast and peanut butter after months of granola and yoghurt though  lol x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Barbara...a real feast...was about to say...7.4 how did you get away with that?...then...remembered my excesses this week...Kit Kat...those extra thin chocolate digestives (great idea in theory.. but in practice just meant I ate more of them)...not to mention the MIlky Bars...so I'm saying nought.



Yeh I was surprised Bubbsie but was OH 60th and would of been rude not to lol, don't feel so bad as was really good all week.  You've had great numbers all things considered with your choccy treats lol. More celebrations next weekend with family so will be no doubt a bit naughty again


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  And some great numbers despite the treats! 
It's a 7.2 for me. Not bad really as had family round and like Browser we had fajitas but with choc fudge cake after! But I honestly didn't have desert so that's prob why I wasn't higher today. 
Stitch is it tomorrow you see your GP? Sorry I know it's soon but not sure when. Wishing you a positive appt and hope you see those elusive single figures soon xx


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Seems like there's a team of us out there gardening khskel over this Bank Holiday...I'm shattered by it...hoping my gardening phase  wears off soon...before it wears me out.


Your all making me jealous being able to garden, as I am only able to do limited deadheading, and limited greenhouse potting up, at the moment.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Your all making me jealous being able to garden, as I am only able to do limited deadheading, and limited greenhouse potting up, at the moment.


grovesy no need to be jealous...I use the term 'gardening' loosely...really trying to make it look less messy...shoving what I think will grow wherever there is space...and cutting the grass (what Harry has left of it)...wait until that knee is back in tip top condition...I have no doubt you will put me to shame...my friends think it's hilarious I call it 'gardening'...and I won't mention the language used when I drag my sorry old carcass out there to push it beyond it's capabilities.


----------



## Amigo

A deserved 7.2 this rainy Bank Holiday Monday after a heavier carb Sunday than wise. The relative who had the strawberry cheecake waiting for me means well!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Yeh I was surprised Bubbsie but was OH 60th and would of been rude not to lol, don't feel so bad as was really good all week.  You've had great numbers all things considered with your choccy treats lol. More celebrations next weekend with family so will be no doubt a bit naughty again


Good for you Barbara...don't worry about next weekend...I'll write you a letter...you're excused...just for the weekend mind.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A deserved 7.2 this rainy Bank Holiday Monday after a heavier carb Sunday than wise. The relative who had the strawberry cheecake waiting for me means well!


Yeah Amigo...but...did it taste good...if so...why not.


----------



## Pine Marten

Well, dunno if it's the weather or what, but I had a 4.9 yesterday....it's a bit fresher after the rain today, so it's a 5.5 this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Good for you Barbara...don't worry about next weekend...I'll write you a letter...you're excused...just for the weekend mind.




Pmsl thank you for my pass for next weekend


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Pmsl thank you for my pass for next weekend


Don't abuse that privilege Barbara....I wouldn't...honest.


----------



## Grannylorraine

14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


OMG get better soon hun!! xx ((hugs)) x


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Sorry to hear this hope you get better soon.


----------



## Janine

H


Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Hope you're feeling better very soon x


----------



## Janine

6.6 today. Ate large quantities of buffet food last night. Oops


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Really sorry to hear this Lorraine  I hope you are feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry to hear you've been so poorly Lorraine. Hoping you feel much better soon xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Oh dear, so sorry - look after yourself and get better soon, Lorraine xx


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.



It was beginning to sound like you were unwell Lorraine from recent posts. Take good care of yourself, take time to heal and the levelling of BG's will follow. Sending warm best wishes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


B***R Lorraine...how awful for you...I take it you're home now?...just make sure you get some rest...not surprised your sugars were that high...give yourself a break...possibly some time off work for the next few days or a bit longer...is that possible?


----------



## Barbara W

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.



Sorry to hear that Lorraine hope you start to feel better very soon take care x


----------



## Steff

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


So sorry to hear this Lorraine get well soon hun xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


I'm so sorry to hear you're poorly Lorraine  - I think this has been coming on for a little while as you've not been 100% lately have you  - I know the pleuresy pain only too well  - its very painful when you inhale  - and when you change your position. Wishing you a speedy recovery Lorraine (((hugs))) and xxx's. Be patient and do take care hun x
WL


----------



## Davo

6.0 for me this morning

Yesterday went too long between meals and felt awful, had  a reading of 4 (all my own fault)


----------



## grainger

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Hugs - hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are feeling better lorraine


----------



## Davo

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.



Hope you are feeling better Lorraine


----------



## Ditto

Hope all those not feeling perky are soon on the mend. 

Today a 6.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me after another hot, uncomfortable night - hopefully a bit cooler tonight!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...working today...London again...seem to be there more & more often...woke to a 5.9 today...cooler this morning...thank goodness...sun burnt already from a brief walk in the park!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me after another hot, uncomfortable night - hopefully a bit cooler tonight!


Amen to that Alan.


----------



## Bubbsie

Blast forgot to say...good luck @Stitch147 ...hope I've got it right...its your doctors appointment today ?...and @Grannylorraine hope you're feeling better this morning...managed to get some rest...been a rough time for you recently.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 14.7 for me today.  Sorry been very unwell after being rushed to hospital from work on Thursday with chest pains which turned out to be pleurisy bg was 17 when taken in ambulance.  Am starting to feel better but still feel incredible tired and woozy,  with feeling light headed.


Sorry to hear you're not well. I hope the Pleurisy clears up quickly and you feel much better soon.
xxx


----------



## Ljc

@Stitch147 , Good luck for your appointment today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Forgot to test when I woke up earlier , 6.4 pre brekkie


----------



## Carolg

Good luck stitch at appointment


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a self inflicted 8.8 for me today, I knew I'd be paying for Sunday's treats today.  

Good luck at your appointment @Stitch147.

Couldn't agree more Alan hoping for a less humid nights sleep tonight.


----------



## Barbara W

Carolg said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.8 for me today.



Morning Carolg snap lol


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.8 before bed and 6.9 on waking. Very interesting! Go to bed high wake up low, go to bed reasonable wake up reasonable. Def time for another sensor.

Good luck @Stitch147 and I hope you're on the mend@Grannylorraine. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 7.0 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Snap, Bubbsie!
Good luck today, Stitch!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me after another hot, uncomfortable night - hopefully a bit cooler tonight!


Are you complaining about nice weather?

Morning folks. Another misty morn and a 6.2 here.

Hope you're feeling a bit better today, Lorraine. Good luck with that appt, Stitchy.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  4.9 here after a rather warm night had to shut my bedroom window last night due to the drunks shouting on the street  good luck @Stitch147 and I hope everyone having issues is feeling better today x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Late on parade this morning. A 5.1 for me. Good luck today @Stitch147


----------



## Davo

5.8 for me this morning. I hope everyone has a good day today whatever you are all doing. Hope all goes well @Stitch147


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a late 5.2 for me, hope all goes well @Stitch147 and @Grannylorraine  hope you are feeling better. 
Sun, please come back enough rain and clouds here!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 this morning and still a bit chocka! 

Hope your doc has got his ideas head on this morning @Stitch147 

Best wishes to @Grannylorraine too, hope you're out of hospital


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, thanks for all the good luck messages, will update in a separate thread. Anyway, I was 10.1 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Are you complaining about nice weather?


You're not supposed to get weather at night, that's when it's supposed to rain! 



New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a late 5.2 for me


Congrats on the HS! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you today @Stitch147


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, thanks for all the good luck messages, will update in a separate thread. Anyway, I was 10.1 this morning.


Good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me this morning, after a better, cooler night


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up to a well deserved 6.2 today...little higher than I would like...although could be something to do with the Snickers bar I ate last night?...just before bed...what am I saying...it was the snickers bar...plus the handful of mini hob nobs...the remainder of which have now been consigned to the rubbish bin...there...that'll teach me.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up to a well deserved 6.2 today...little higher than I would like...although could be something to do with the Snickers bar I ate last night?...just before bed...what am I saying...it was the snickers bar...plus the handful of mini hob nobs...the remainder of which have now been consigned to the rubbish bin...there...that'll teach me.


6.2 is a perfectly good number Bubbsie - well within non-diabetic range, no need to castigate yourself!


----------



## Bubbsie

the





Northerner said:


> 6.2 is a perfectly good number Bubbsie - well within non-diabetic range, no need to castigate yourself!


TBH Alan...feel lucky to 'get away'  with 6.2 this morning...just languishing over my first coffee...descended into that delicious misery of self pity just for a moment...then saw empty the Snickers wrapper on the kitchen counter...conveniently forgotten about that mishap...oops.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.8 for me today. 

Tut tut tut snickers and mini hobnobs before bed Bubbsie lol, probably well needed after a day working in London, agree with Alan great numbers still


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.8 for me today.
> 
> Tut tut tut snickers and mini hobnobs before bed Bubbsie lol, probably well needed after a day working in London, agree with Alan great numbers still


Thanks Barbara...but...no more...dispatched to the 'avoid' bin...in London again today!...have to control myself when I get home...perhaps a long walk with Harry will be a good substitute.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 7.8 for me today.
> 
> Tut tut tut snickers and mini hobnobs before bed Bubbsie lol, probably well needed after a day working in London, agree with Alan great numbers still


Consistent numbers there Barbara.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9 and an oatcake at bedtime, 4.6 this morning. I forsee a basal reduction. 

A beautiful morning it could be the scenic route to work in the mini.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Shove up Bubbsie   6.2 today.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to a number I like, it's 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy campers - 5.3 for me today.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Was 6.8 before bed too, that never happens ( no idea what happened in between, mind you, haven't got a Libre sensor on at the moment)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. My first diaversary today, and I woke with a 5.1.


----------



## Robin

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. My first diaversary today, and I woke with a 5.1.


Happy diaversary! Only nine more to go and they'll have found the cure!


----------



## Barbara W

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. My first diaversary today, and I woke with a 5.1.



Happy diaversary day Greyhound Gal.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  happy diaversary @Greyhound Gal  5.8 here so will see what 2 units has an effect on that will check at 1 and a half and 2 hours hopefully I will be ok today though fingers crossed x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Shove up Bubbsie   6.2 today.


Snap Lin...not you with the snickers bar too.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. My first diaversary today, and I woke with a 5.1.


Happy Dire-versary! (Stole that spelling from @Bloden! ) Have a good one, and a special treat to celebrate how much you've learned and how far you've come over the past 12 months!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.1 for me today and the first day of new tablets, fingers crossed I see some difference in a few days time.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.3 at 5am and 5.3 at 8 as went back to sleep, very steady. 
No rain please as a friend is helping me tackle the garden. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Snap Lin...not you with the snickers bar too.


No not Snickers, but somehow a mini pork pie managed to chuck itself down my throat.


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. My first diaversary today, and I woke with a 5.1.



Morning everyone and it's a 6.7 for me this morning. Hope your diaversary is a good day GG. It's also my cancerversary today, the day I'll never forget. But I'm still here kicking hard and dodging chemo. It may be incurable, a complete pain in the ass and squabble constantly with my diabetes for pole nuisance position, but it's my reality and I'll keep fighting it every step of the way!

Have a good one folks


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Happy (?) cancerversity @Amigo. Here's to many more


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone and it's a 6.7 for me this morning. Hope your diaversary is a good day GG. It's also my cancerversary today, the day I'll never forget. But I'm still here kicking hard and dodging chemo. It may be incurable, a complete pain in the ass and squabble constantly with my diabetes for pole nuisance position, but it's my reality and I'll keep fighting it every step of the way!
> 
> Have a good one folks


I hope you continue to kick its ass for many, many years to come {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope you continue to kick its ass for many, many years to come {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks northerner. Me too!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 7.3 today. Afraid I did the same as last time I worked til 4am - bought a twirl from the vending machine on way out   It's something I've got to stop before it becomes even more of a bad habit. So I do understand Bubbsie!  

Hope everyone has a good day and good luck getting those new pills down Stitch. Assume you've managed one already


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> Hope everyone has a good day and good luck getting those new pills down Stitch. Assume you've managed one already



It was actually really easy to swallow and tasted nice and fruity (but that may have been me imagining it!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> No not Snickers, but somehow a mini pork pie managed to chuck itself down my throat.


OOh Lin...hadn't thought of pork pies for soooooooooooooooo long...oooh...I am nowwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and it's a 7.3 today. Afraid I did the same as last time I worked til 4am - bought a twirl from the vending machine on way out   It's something I've got to stop before it becomes even more of a bad habit. So I do understand Bubbsie!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and good luck getting those new pills down Stitch. Assume you've managed one already


OMG Linda...we're all at it...getting back to my two finer Kik Kats...for my bedtime snack if needed...hasten to add...not the new ones with extra cocoa & milk (how could they?)....


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone and it's a 6.7 for me this morning. Hope your diaversary is a good day GG. It's also my cancerversary today, the day I'll never forget. But I'm still here kicking hard and dodging chemo. It may be incurable, a complete pain in the ass and squabble constantly with my diabetes for pole nuisance position, but it's my reality and I'll keep fighting it every step of the way!
> 
> Have a good one folks


Kicking hard Amigo?...I'd say kicking arse more like!!...keep kicking every step of the way.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.3 at 5am and 5.3 at 8 as went back to sleep, very steady.
> No rain please as a friend is helping me tackle the garden. Enjoy your day.


We'll do our best Jo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 11.1 for me today and the first day of new tablets, fingers crossed I see some difference in a few days time.


Duly crossed Stitch...be interested to hear your up date on this...good luck.


----------



## Ditto

Today 7.2 @ 6.29am and yesterday 6.6 @ 4.58. Sweltering. Hope it's nice where y'all are.


----------



## Davo

Disappointing 10.2 this morning. We could not be bothered to cook last night as it was quite late so decided to have a KFC - bad move


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone and it's a 6.7 for me this morning. Hope your diaversary is a good day GG. It's also my cancerversary today, the day I'll never forget. But I'm still here kicking hard and dodging chemo. It may be incurable, a complete pain in the ass and squabble constantly with my diabetes for pole nuisance position, but it's my reality and I'll keep fighting it every step of the way!
> 
> Have a good one folks


Amigo, I admire your courage in which you face diversity by being the true strong fighter that you are. (((HUGS))) xxx
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after another fitful night's sleep.

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits.
Good morning folks. It's a grand 4.2 after  2 sustaining ginger nuts last night.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner Sorry to hear you've had another restless night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> Disappointing 10.2 this morning. We could not be bothered to cook last night as it was quite late so decided to have a KFC - bad move


Davo...we all have nights like that...at least you know why...write it off...new day...new start.


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today after another fitful night's sleep.
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 3496


Northerner ...what's going on...your third night in a row?...you must be exhausted...cooler weather towards the weekend...hopefully a better nights sleep coming up soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up super early again...paper work to be done...urghhhhhhhhhh...one of my least favourite tasks...woke to 5.8 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 8.2 from me today  have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

White rabbits and a 5.6 from me. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

And once again back to a number I don't like with a 6.3 this morning, the joys of being stuck in a hotel again


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Another 5.1 for me this sunny morn.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here. Not surprising, as I was 10.1 at bedtime. Didn't correct, as I'd been gardening and sometimes drop later. But not this time. Obv hadn't been putting my back into it!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 after a day yesterday of hypos, no idea why, was over three weeks without one. New day today and feeling positive.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning people  5.3 here after a bedtime biscuit for a 5.8 x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.9 after a day yesterday of hypos, no idea why, was over three weeks without one. New day today and feeling positive.


Busy time for you Jo...possibly need a break to relax...as you say...new day...lets be positive...(not sure I will follow that advice...paperwork later today...but...will do my best.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 8.2 from me today  have a good day everyone.


We all seem to be slightly the last few days Barbara...the weather?...cooler this weekend (so they say)...looking forward to that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning people  5.3 here after a bedtime biscuit for a 5.8 x


Consistent Kaylz...nice steady line...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.3 here. Not surprising, as I was 10.1 at bedtime. Didn't correct, as I'd been gardening and sometimes drop later. But not this time. Obv hadn't been putting my back into it!


I'm not a natural gardener Robin...but...been doing so much out there the last few weeks...now seeing the benefits...things are actually growing...so will be out there again later...getting addicted to it...I'm sure you worked tirelessly yesterday...just one of those days/nights...who knows you may reap the rewards of your labours today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.8 for me today. Its a gorgeous day out there and the boss is off for 2 days, so you know what that means....... nice early day for me!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Busy time for you Jo...possibly need a break to relax...as you say...new day...lets be positive...(not sure I will follow that advice...paperwork later today...but...will do my best.


Thanks Bubbsie, Just thought I have upped my exercise as my back is better and maybe now need  to lower my lantus, wil watch it today. Positive day, yes even with your paper work!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.5 here - it's amazing what 5 (yes, just 5) pistachios and a cuppa before bed can do to my BG. Stuck in the mist AGAIN this morning, but no doubt it'll be scorchio later...all this chilly~hot~warm weather puts a real strain on my limited wardrobe...what does one wear?!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 7.1 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.5 here - it's amazing what 5 (yes, just 5) pistachios and a cuppa before bed can do to my BG. Stuck in the mist AGAIN this morning, but no doubt it'll be scorchio later...all this chilly~hot~warm weather puts a real strain on my limited wardrobe...what does one wear?!


In this weather as little as possible Bloden...I love pistachios...haven't had them for so long...after your experience (I wouldn't have thought they were that bad)...will be avoiding them like the plague.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 4.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.5 here - it's amazing what 5 (yes, just 5) pistachios and a cuppa before bed can do to my BG. Stuck in the mist AGAIN this morning, but no doubt it'll be scorchio later...all this chilly~hot~warm weather puts a real strain on my limited wardrobe...what does one wear?!


That's so unfair, after a virtuous bedtime snack like that. At least mine was due to the sinful sliver of lemon drizzle cake I ate after coming in from the garden!


----------



## Mariam Agha

Good morning everybody. 
Mine was 4.8 this morning, I had hypo last night, I treated it well, although I was very sleepy


----------



## Northerner

Mariam Agha said:


> Good morning everybody.
> Mine was 4.8 this morning, I had hypo last night, I treated it well, although I was very sleepy


What insulin do you use Mariam? Might need to reduce your basal - I've had to reduce my doses quite a bit just lately


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a very nice HS 5.2 today


----------



## Janine

5.6 this morning. I've been a bit naughty the last few days and eaten some things I oughtn't have.   I fell onto the edge of the bath and bruised ribs. Feel as though I've been beaten up. Must be more careful.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a very nice HS 5.2 today


Bang on PM...well done.


----------



## Mariam Agha

To Northerner: I am on "Humulin I" and "Novorapid" they are working well for me so far


----------



## Bubbsie

Janine said:


> 5.6 this morning. I've been a bit naughty the last few days and eaten some things I oughtn't have.   I fell onto the edge of the bath and bruised ribs. Feel as though I've been beaten up. Must be more careful.


Ooh ouch! Janine...take it easy...hope you haven't done any serious damage...can't tell you how clumsy I am in the bathroom...not enough time.


----------



## Janine

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh ouch! Janine...take it easy...hope you haven't done any serious damage...can't tell you how clumsy I am in the bathroom...not enough time.


Hi Bubsie. It makes a change for me to fall in the bathroom. My usual catastrophe is a tumble down the stairs (or up them) I'm well known for it. As you say "rushing around"too much.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, 6.5 for me @ 8.52am.  I'm back looking after myself again today and doing the Atkins. The relief is palpable, I was feeling that ill. I  just can't go off it, I mustn't. There is no happy medium, it's either Atkins or pigging. 

Oh my gosh Janine, stop rushing about!

I thought it was white rabbits yesterday, turned the calendars over and everything. Duh!

Just remembered, not back on Atkins till tomorrow as I'd said on another thread I'd give the 800cals a day diet a whirl, so I've just had a banana, be interesting to measure after that. It tasted nice. Years since I had a banana.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a very nice HS 5.2 today


Whoop whoop!  Haven't had one of those for ages, congratulations!


----------



## Amigo

An unwelcome 7.4 for me this morning. Like northerner, not a good night and still fighting off this rotten cold!


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> In this weather as little as possible Bloden...I love pistachios...haven't had them for so long...after your experience (I wouldn't have thought they were that bad)...will be avoiding them like the plague.


LOL. I think my students' parents'd have something to say if I swaggered into work in a bikini...hahaha.


----------



## AJLang

Sunday 3.3
Monday 14.1
Tuesday 15.6
Wednesday 6.4
Thursday. 15.9
Everything carb counted and bolused for as usual.


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Davo...we all have nights like that...at least you know why...write it off...new day...new start.



Ate better yesterday so this morning was 6.0. As you say new day...new start


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> We all seem to be slightly the last few days Barbara...the weather?...cooler this weekend (so they say)...looking forward to that.



Not sure can't put my finger on it i have been so good since my naughty Sunday just one of them things.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Whoop whoop!  Haven't had one of those for ages, congratulations!


Thank you - I got home earlier completely knackered after a day at Regents Park with my daughter and her two stepsons. I had a couple of large gins, a nice long bath, and my dinner (Mr Marten is away visiting his family). I'm off to byebyes now... hoping for another nice waking number in the morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today


Good number this morning Alan...and a better nights sleep I hope.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy busy day yesterday...another one coming up...good nights sleep...woke to a 5.2 this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning  I'm feeling quite chuffed I did do a double check,  my first ever in the 6's it's a 6.7 from me today  not sure how or why but I'll take it even if is only a one off lol

Numbers better for you today Alan have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Harrumph 6.1 this morning but I was 5.4 before going to sleep


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.5 for me, need to find another .5 to drive.
Happy friday everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.2 today


----------



## Ljc

Barbara W said:


> Good morning  now take a look at my waking numbers this morning I'm feeling quite chuffed I did do a double check,  my first ever in the 6's it's a 6.7 from me today  not sure how or why but I'll take it even if is only a one off lol
> 
> Numbers better for you today Alan and a nice HS Bubbsie well done have a good weekend everyone.


Nice number , fingers crossed you're on your way up ooops I mean down


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Lower numbers by all so far this morning by the looks of things. I'll join you with a lower than normal 4.8 please.


----------



## Bloden

Morning, morning. 11.6 here. Why, oh why, does the carb info on burger packaging always say they contain 'burger-all' carb when it's obviously a big fat lie? Home-made from now on...

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning  I'm feeling quite chuffed I did do a double check,  my first ever in the 6's it's a 6.7 from me today  not sure how or why but I'll take it even if is only a one off lol
> 
> Numbers better for you today Alan have a good weekend everyone.


Well done Barbara...the first of many I have no doubt..


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies , congrats on the HS @Bubbsie , woohoo @Barbara W long may it continue , 5.8 here have a great day everyone  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies , congrats on the HS @Bubbsie , woohoo @Barbara W long may it continue , 5.8 here have a great day everyone  x


Thanks K...given up those extra thin chocolate digestives...is it obvious?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I'm using the 6.9 result not the weird 7.6 a few minutes earlier!
Well done Bubbsie on the HS! And fantastic you've made the 6's Barbara W!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm glad its finally Friday, why do the short working weeks feel like the longest?! Anyway, 10 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy busy day yesterday...another one coming up...good nights sleep...woke to a 5.2 this morning.


Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie! 



Barbara W said:


> Good morning  I'm feeling quite chuffed I did do a double check,  my first ever in the 6's it's a 6.7 from me today  not sure how or why but I'll take it even if is only a one off lol
> 
> Numbers better for you today Alan have a good weekend everyone.


Thanks Barbara  Brilliant to see you in the 6s! 



Bloden said:


> Morning, morning. 11.6 here. Why, oh why, does the carb info on burger packaging always say they contain 'burger-all' carb when it's obviously a big fat lie? Home-made from now on...
> 
> Roll on the weekend!


Are you sure it didn't say 'Burger - all carb'?


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie!
> 
> 
> Thanks Barbara  Brilliant to see you in the 6s!
> 
> 
> Are you sure it didn't say 'Burger - all carb'?


Thanks Alan...just reading your training schedule...made me wince...the thought of 3.5 miles...I felt faint... (how could you be disappointed with that?)...thought I was pushing myself walking Harry round our local park twice...running...umphhhh... if I ran more than .5 of a mile...I'd have to head for the nearest casualty...good going.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I'm using the 6.9 result not the weird 7.6 a few minutes earlier!
> Well done Bubbsie on the HS! And fantastic you've made the 6's Barbara W!


I do that Linda...odd...when I test often get the feeling it's no quite right...the first this morning on finger No:1 was 5.2...the second on finger No:2 5.4...guess which one I choose?


----------



## Lindarose

Bubbsie said:


> I do that Linda...odd...when I test often get the feeling it's no quite right...the first this morning on finger No:1 was 5.2...the second on finger No:2 5.4...guess which one I choose?


Ha ha Good choice Bubbsie. Same as me! Opt for the better number  
This morning I really felt I shouldn't be 7.6 as there was no macflurry and no twirl before bed! I worked the evening in the hospital notes library so no food machines to tempt me. But I stopped to get son and hubby a macflurry on way home and resisted the temptation to have one myself. Where's that halo


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha Good choice Bubbsie. Same as me! Opt for the better number
> This morning I really felt I shouldn't be 7.6 as there was no macflurry and no twirl before bed! I worked the evening in the hospital notes library so no food machines to tempt me. But I stopped to get son and hubby a macflurry on way home and resisted the temptation to have one myself. Where's that halo


Have to be a virtual halo Linda...it is difficult when we have our little 'treats'...did okay with the extra thin chocolate digestives for a week or so...then they caught up with me...just a slight rise...decided that's the start of a very 'rocky road'...so they are now banned!...honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> so they are now banned!...honest


You could always use them as a little pick me up before walking harry  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> You could always use them as a little pick me up before walking harry  x


Good idea K...but...so many in the packet...always say only having one or two...so if I could limit myself to a couple...great incentive for a long walk with Harry...sadly...unable to control myself...seem to feel obligated to finish the packet...after all...it would be a terrible waste?...safer to remove the temptation totally...banned from the house.


----------



## New-journey

After a meal very late last night and bed far too late, woke up to 6.8. I know I took less rapid as didn't want to have  a low in the night so number is ok.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy busy day yesterday...another one coming up...good nights sleep...woke to a 5.2 this morning.


Congrats, great number and good to hear you slept well.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 6.5 for me @ 6.45.

I had my lowest reading ever on this new Codefree meter last Wednesday. 5.5 @ 12.27pm. I was up late watching the box, but I'd been pigging out on Scotch pies, mash and baked beans! Why did I go low I wonder?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Are you sure it didn't say 'Burger - all carb'?


Hey, that's my line! Anyway, they can burger off the lot of them. It's home-made from now on.

5 minutes later...
D'oh! Just got it, Northerner...hahaha, very good.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning. Slept a bit better so I haven't woken up with a face like a smacked a**e! 

Anyway it's Friday and getting a bit cooler (sorry to all the sun worshippers out there).

Nice HS there @Bubbsie and nice to see you in the 6's @Barbara W 

I've got my retinopathy and foot check Monday morning....gulps hard!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this morning. Slept a bit better so I haven't woken up with a face like a smacked a**e!
> 
> Anyway it's Friday and getting a bit cooler (sorry to all the sun worshippers out there).
> 
> Nice HS there @Bubbsie and nice to see you in the 6's @Barbara W
> 
> I've got my retinopathy and foot check Monday morning....gulps hard!


Thank goodness for that Amigo...can't bear it when I've slept badly...compounds everything else...taking a salutary lesson on those dammed extra thin biscuits...had none last night...it shows in my waking numbers...need to learn from that...good numbers...good sleep...hopefully equals a good weekend...odd though...when I've slept well...I usually look worse...like an old duvet cover badly in need of ironing...sunny today...convenient...sunglasses are ex large...they are going on as soon as I step out the door...even if it's ..only to put the bins out!...good luck on Monday.


----------



## Davo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today



That is a good morning. Well done


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy busy day yesterday...another one coming up...good nights sleep...woke to a 5.2 this morning.



Well done that's a great way to start the day


----------



## Davo

Many low readings this morning, well done to all. I've started with 6.0 so happy with that


----------



## Hazel

Forgot to post my numbers this morning 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this morning. Slept a bit better so I haven't woken up with a face like a smacked a**e!
> 
> Anyway it's Friday and getting a bit cooler (sorry to all the sun worshippers out there).
> 
> Nice HS there @Bubbsie and nice to see you in the 6's @Barbara W
> 
> I've got my retinopathy and foot check Monday morning....gulps hard!


You have my sympathy, I have an eye hospital visit next week


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> Many low readings this morning, well done to all. I've started with 6.0 so happy with that


Good score Davo...you should be happy with that...keeping those levels down.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> After a meal very late last night and bed far too late, woke up to 6.8. I know I took less rapid as didn't want to have  a low in the night so number is ok.


That's fine Jo...been a stressful week...the weekend to look forward to...you'll get a chance to put those busy feet of yours up!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> You have my sympathy, I have an eye hospital visit next week



Hope it goes well northerner. I'm getting increasingly concerned about this cataract! 

What I don't want on Monday is strong sunshine!


----------



## Dollypolly

I got 8.3 but it was that last night at 10pm so a straight line wish it was lower though


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Hope it goes well northerner. I'm getting increasingly concerned about this cataract!
> 
> What I don't want on Monday is strong sunshine!


They've forecast a lot of rain for most of the country on Monday  It'll probably be really bright, sparkly rain though!   Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> Hope it goes well northerner. I'm getting increasingly concerned about this cataract!
> 
> What I don't want on Monday is strong sunshine!



I think you may be safe @Amigo . I think our summer is over as according to the forecast it will be throwing it down and blowing a gale on Monday .
Good luck with the tests.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Hope it goes well northerner. I'm getting increasingly concerned about this cataract!
> 
> What I don't want on Monday is strong sunshine!


I doubt there'll be sunshine on Monday Amigo  - good luck with your eye appointment  - will be thinking of you & do please update us as and when, take care x
WL


----------



## grovesy

We have had thunder and lightening here all afternoon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today (5.1 on Libre!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning..5.7 today...working today...leaving early...likely to be working all weekend...best wishes to Northerner & Amigo with their appointments on Monday...hope everyone enjoys their weekends.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning..5.7 today...working today...leaving early...likely to be working all weekend...best wishes to Northerner & Amigo with their appointments on Monday...hope everyone enjoys their weekends.


Hope your weekend goes well @Bubbsie


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy campers - 5.3 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  3.4 on Libre. 5 mins later after a necessary trip to the loo 4.5 .
Have a nice weekend everyone and  If you're having to go to work {{{hug}}}


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo and @Northerner  I hope your appointments go well on Monday.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> @Amigo and @Northerner  I hope your appointments go well on Monday.


Thanks Lin - mine isn't until Thursday, which perforce will be bright and sunny...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.0 for me today.
Have a lovely day @Ljc


----------



## Bloden

Morning campers. A soggy house spesh here. 

It'd better be nice tomoz - it's hubby's birthday.  He expressed a desire to tidy up his dirty-old-man beard, so I'm off to buy him some chin-sized hedge clippers this morning. Hopefully, his hand'll slip and he'll accidentally take the whole thing off.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 and HS in the libre. Need to get my thinking head on, graphs quite strange at the moment. Have a goos weekend everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  4.9 here have probably done the wrong thing by reducing my breakfast bolus but I hypo' d from a 4.9 at the start of the week and the past 2 days have dropped by 1.2 at the 2 hour post breakfast mark so I couldn't risk full bolus  x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 14.8 today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 6.2, wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's 7.2 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today.



Single figures @Stitch147 , hopefully revised medication beginning to work for you


----------



## Stitch147

Greyhound Gal said:


> Single figures @Stitch147 , hopefully revised medication beginning to work for you


I hope so, I'll get more excited when I see waking numbers below 8!


----------



## Lindarose

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


Hope it's the start of much better results for you Stitch.


----------



## Kaylz

Woo good to see single figures @Stitch147 I hope it continues for you  x


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everybody. Not surprising 9.6 today, 2 hours after awake, and sharing a Chinese meal last night. Thank goodness I don't do that too often


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning after a 7.2 at bedtime so pleased


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, may need to stick basal up a bit now the weather's cooled down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning everybody. Not surprising 9.6 today, 2 hours after awake, and sharing a Chinese meal last night. Thank goodness I don't do that too often


Not so bad Carol...at least you know why...and don't do it often.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 7.2 @ 5.33am which isn't bad considering my going to bed pig-out gone 10 last night. Fool!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.6 for me today.


That was a great number to wake up to Stitch  (((hug))) hope it's the start of many more x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy busy day yesterday...another one coming up...good nights sleep...woke to a 5.2 this morning.


Sorry Bubbsie, a day late but well done on your House Special yesterday x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Not so bad Carol...at least you know why...and don't do it often.


That's right bubbsie. Often the thought is better than the deed, and its cost prohibitive as well.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.1 and HS in the libre. Need to get my thinking head on, graphs quite strange at the moment. Have a goos weekend everyone.


Well done for both your numbers khskel, nice surprise to wake up to I bet x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

@wirralass have you not got those test strips yet? lol x


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear you're still having a bit of a struggle with the food temptations @Ditto 

I think you and Dr. Atkins are going to have to get acquainted again


----------



## Dollypolly

7.5 this morning an improvement from yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today 

Another awful incident to wake up to


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 3.8 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today
> 
> Another awful incident to wake up to


Shocking Alan...watching the news unfold...my old 'local' area...so familiar with all those streets...shops...pubs...places being shown cordoned off my TV screen...truly shocking.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...5.8 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 7.0 today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.9 for me.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 4.7 for me this morning, shocked at latest atrocity.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning budge over @Northerner 5.3 for me too x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning budge over @Northerner 5.3 for me too x


Good going K.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.7 here, perhaps I won't be altering basal after all. I knew the wretched Diabetes Fairy would fly in at the mere mention.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone. 10.4 for me today.
Its a crazy world we live in. Stay safe everyone. X


----------



## khskel

Morning all a late on parade 6.2/6.8 was 4.1 on the libre before I fed the cats and read the latest terrible news.
Refusing to hate is starting to get a little difficult.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 4.7 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 on this day of more terrible atrocities!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, 7.2 here for me. Not great but better than the 18.9 before bed how did that happen?! Chinese food is the devil


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning all, its a 4.6 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Sunday evening peeps.
Long awaited test strips delivered at last.
Saturday waking bgl 6.7
Saturday bedtime bgl 6.4
Today waking bgl 6.4

Not been too well this past week  - migraines - high temperatures (Mine, not the weather) sore throat yesterday & today  - feeling yukky
Take care folks
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Morning all, its a 4.6 for me today


I was 6.4. We're back to front with each other today so to speak A  good to see you in the 4s, take care x
WL


----------



## AJLang

I was obviously two enthusiastic with making changes to accommodate the highs caused by the steroid eye drops. Woke up at 4am with a 2.6 - 30 carbs of glucojuice and the remains of my one Easter egg. Woke up at 7.15am at 6.6 but once I put in the next lot of steroid eye drops it rose to double figures and I've been correcting all day. Also very hungry - with gastroparesis I don't normally know what it is to feel hungry...my guess is that it might be the steroid eye drops.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Happy good Sunday evening peeps.
> Long awaited test strips delivered at last.
> Saturday waking bgl 6.7
> Saturday bedtime bgl 6.4
> Today waking bgl 6.4
> 
> Not been too well this past week  - migraines - high temperatures (Mine, not the weather) sore throat yesterday & today  - feeling yukky
> Take care folks
> WL


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you grovesy - hope you're doing well too x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...long long day at work yesterday...off again in an hour or so...5.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Happy good Sunday evening peeps.
> Long awaited test strips delivered at last.
> Saturday waking bgl 6.7
> Saturday bedtime bgl 6.4
> Today waking bgl 6.4
> 
> Not been too well this past week  - migraines - high temperatures (Mine, not the weather) sore throat yesterday & today  - feeling yukky
> Take care folks
> WL


Hope you are feeling much better very soon 

Good morning  6.4 for me as well today! Seems to be a popular number  I was 4.8 on the Libre when I woke up though - one thing I have discovered is that my liver gets cracking the instant my feet hit the floor


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling much better very soon
> 
> Good morning  6.4 for me as well today! Seems to be a popular number  I was 4.8 on the Libre when I woke up though - one thing I have discovered is that my liver gets cracking the instant my feet hit the floor


Thank you Northie, seeing my GP Thursday, my throat is very sore - full of cold too, i just want to stay under my duvet & sleep but seeing DSN later on today  Enjoy your run x
WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Happy good Sunday evening peeps.
> Long awaited test strips delivered at last.
> Saturday waking bgl 6.7
> Saturday bedtime bgl 6.4
> Today waking bgl 6.4
> 
> Not been too well this past week  - migraines - high temperatures (Mine, not the weather) sore throat yesterday & today  - feeling yukky
> Take care folks
> WL


Oh yuk , hope you're feeling much better soon.
Wonder why your test strips took so long.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Thank you Northie, seeing my GP Thursday, my throat is very sore - full of cold too, i just want to stay under my duvet cover & sleep but seeing DSN later on today  Enjoy your run x
> WL


I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Morning morning peeps.
Didn't take bedtime bgl last night but at 02.30am it was 4.4!
Waking today 6.4 so budge over Northie. Bgl up & down lately, don't know if this is due to me feeling out of sorts.
Take care folks x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Oh yuk , hope you're feeling much better soon.
> Wonder why your test strips took so long.


Thank you Lin  - test strip cock up at the Pharmacy  - never had cause to complain before this occasion. They're always spot on. x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's a HS today .  My graph looks like a wriggly worm.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Happy good Morning morning peeps.
> Didn't take bedtime bgl last night but at 02.30am it was 4.4!
> Waking today 6.4. Bgl up & down lately, don't know if this is due to me feeling out of sorts.
> Take care folks x
> WL


It's probably because you're not well, I think most of us have problems with BG levels when we're ill .   Hope all goes well with nursie today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I hope your appointment goes well


Thank you  - I'm dreading it tbh 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a HS today .  My graph looks like a wriggly worm.


CONGRATULATIONS on your HS Lin x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning I hope you all had a great weekend, been away for OH 60th weekend and forgot my meter  but woke to a 7.9 today. 

Well done on HS Lin. 

Hope you feel better soon Wirralass.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.7 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.7 for me 4.8 @ 1:30. Libre read 3.1 and 3.2 Now seems to have woken up and showing 4.6. Rain lashing on window.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 9.6 for me this morning. Have a good day


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 this morning. Just started with the odd spot of rain but very grey all round. Dog walks will not be fun today


----------



## AJLang

Hooray a decent BG this morning - 5.6


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.7 here - where did THAT come from? I spent the whole of Sunday chasing lows, FFS...ho hum.

Only 2 and a half weeks til we break up / crack up for summer. Woo-hoo!
How are you feeling today, Wirralass?
Have a good day ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 5.9 here.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. Hubbys burthday today so family meal out tonight. Will be a struggle plus I bought him a Cadbury Flake Birthday cake.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  5.3 here AGAIN, raining here too  lol hope everyone has a lovely day regardless of the weather x


----------



## Kaylz

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today. Hubbys burthday today so family meal out tonight. Will be a struggle plus I bought him a Cadbury Flake Birthday cake.


Happy birthday to your hubby  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thank you Northie, seeing my GP Thursday, my throat is very sore - full of cold too, i just want to stay under my duvet & sleep but seeing DSN later on today  Enjoy your run x
> WL


I hope you feel better soon and you have a good appointment with your DSN.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 today. Hubbys burthday today so family meal out tonight. Will be a struggle plus I bought him a Cadbury Flake Birthday cake.


Happy birthday to hubby, I hope you all enjoy the day


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6.2 for me today, long day in London yesterday and shattered this morning. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Its a 5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Thank you  - I'm dreading it tbh
> WL


Try not to worry you'll be fine.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me on this very rainy, retinal screening day. 

Hope you're better soon @wirralass. We are all just getting over the rotten cold.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me on this very rainy, retinal screening day.


How come you get rain? Everyone knows it's bright and sunny for retinal screening day!


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> How come you get rain? Everyone knows it's bright and sunny for retinal screening day!



Yes I appear to have picked the wettest, dullest day of the year for mine Robin!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning y'all. 6.6 for me.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a respectable 5.5 today...though I keep thinking about a Cadburys Flake birthday cake  ....happy birthday to hubby, @Lindarose !


----------



## Grannylorraine

15 for me today, but 1st day back at work after chest infection (did not test blood most days while I was ill as I knew it would be high),  woke up very anxious, heart pounding, plus did eat some of hubby's biscuits yesterday. So back to getting those numbers down again.


----------



## Dollypolly

7.3 for me this morning


----------



## Lindarose

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a respectable 5.5 today...though I keep thinking about a Cadburys Flake birthday cake  ....happy birthday to hubby, @Lindarose !


 Sorry folks. Probably shouldn't have mentioned the cake but alas it's hard not to think about it and share those naughty thoughts! 
Thankyou for all  the birthday wishes for him. I'm passing them on.


----------



## Amigo

Well the retinal screening is over and the world looks a brighter place (glaringly so!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Just logged on again. I slept almost 6hrs soon after recording my waking of 6.4.
Just tested again and it's 5.6. Haven't broken fast yet.
Still feel b****y rough.
Thanks everyone for your kind well wishes. x Will reply later x
Take care all x
WL


----------



## ohitsnicola

Woke on a 6.8 today!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Just logged on again. I slept almost 6hrs soon after recording my waking of 6.4.
> Just tested again and it's 5.6. Haven't broken fast yet.
> Still feel b****y rough.
> Thanks everyone for your kind well wishes. x Will reply later x
> Take care all x
> WL


Sorry you are still feeling rough (((Hugs)))


----------



## New-journey

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Woke on a 6.8 today!


Well done, that is a much lower number!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Just logged on again. I slept almost 6hrs soon after recording my waking of 6.4.
> Just tested again and it's 5.6. Haven't broken fast yet.
> Still feel b****y rough.
> Thanks everyone for your kind well wishes. x Will reply later x
> Take care all x
> WL


Sorry to hear that WL...suddenly so busy with work... haven't been on the forum much...hopping you feel much improved...but...numbers not too bad...still in range...off again shortly...catch up over the weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Off to work again shortly...eating on the run...limited choices...but...still managed to wake to a 5.9 today...phew... relieved...have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning woke to a 7.6 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RobK

After a week of working away and not sticking to the diet I'm an 8.8 this morning, Time to get back on track today.

Is it really June? Gales and rain and feeling more like Autumn!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me. Blood pressure check yesterday, Gastroenenterology today and Haematology Thursday. I believe I have diabetes as well.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.5 after a bottle of Glucojuice at 4am.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Gales and heavy rain here too @RobK . A flat 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Just logged on again. I slept almost 6hrs soon after recording my waking of 6.4.
> Just tested again and it's 5.6. Haven't broken fast yet.
> Still feel b****y rough.
> Thanks everyone for your kind well wishes. x Will reply later x
> Take care all x
> WL


I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. It's been raining all night, and the power must have gone out at some point, my bedside clock has unset itself.


----------



## Ljc

Barbara W said:


> Morning woke to a 7.6 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


Their coming down nicely


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.8 for me. Blood pressure check yesterday, Gastroenenterology today and Haematology Thursday. I believe I have diabetes as well.
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope all goes well with your appointments.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.5 after a bottle of Glucojuice at 4am.


I hope you're not feeling too bad now.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It's not very nice here a bit windy too, flaming June.
On the upside it's another HS for me though  My graph looks as though it's been waving flags all night


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It's a house special for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  move over @khskel joining you with a 5.8, of course I have to go out today so it's raining here too, no shelter at the bus stop either so I do hope it stops soon  x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here. The weather's like my BG - can't make its mind up...high? low? hot? cold? wet? dry? So it's bikini, wellies, umbrella again today.


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.8 for me. Blood pressure check yesterday, Gastroenenterology today and Haematology Thursday. I believe I have diabetes as well.
> Have a good day everyone.



Hope they all go well khskel. It's the 'in' thing this collecting 'ologists!'


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.6 for me, so windy here.


----------



## Steff

Hope your ok @Northerner usually your first to report your numbers x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  
I have to report a rechecked 8.1 this morning   Must have been the cheesy garlic flatbread, thrice cooked chips and of course the flake cake. I'm hanging my head in shame today 
Well done to the HSpecialists! And good luck with your appts khskel. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all..... right whole stole summer!!!
A 9.7 for me today. I'm still not getting excited as that's only 2 single figure waking numbers since starting new tablets!


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - it's a straight 5.0 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

17 for me, but last thing I ate last night was a large bread roll, seem to have lost the plot since I was ill and eating all the wrong things.  Must get back on track, but actually feeling like I don't care, but I am hoping that is just the last effects of the antibiotics talking.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hope your ok @Northerner usually your first to report your numbers x


No connection this morning @Steff!  My data must have got all soggy and windblown!  

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good to see you've managed to join us @Northerner  x


----------



## ohitsnicola

13.4 for me grrrr


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> No connection this morning @Steff!  My data must have got all soggy and windblown!
> 
> Good morning  5.3 for me today


Grr yes I think like most things today hun


----------



## Barbara W

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> 13.4 for me grrrr



Don't beat yourself up over it tomorrow is another day there's always room for improvement


----------



## Dollypolly

7.7 for me this am wish it was lower but I'll be patient on that one as one day it'll go down and stay down well I can but dream can't I.


----------



## Ditto

Grannylorraine said:


> but actually feeling like I don't care,


I hate that feeling Lorraine.  I'm having to fight it at the moment. Real apathy and yet when I watch one of my D / fat documentaries I panic for about five minutes before forgetting again.  

7.5 @ 6.23am amazingly after what I ate last night! Could have been much worse.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ditto said:


> I hate that feeling Lorraine.  I'm having to fight it at the moment. Real apathy and yet when I watch one of my D / fat documentaries I panic for about five minutes before forgetting again.
> 
> 7.5 @ 6.23am amazingly after what I ate last night! Could have been much worse.


It is sad that we get like this but that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...likely another long drive & day ahead...woke to a 5.6 this morning...off to work shortly.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Bubbsie  - safe journey  - weather is just awful here  - gales still haven't abated  still in the 5's then, that's good. Take care on your travels xx
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie  - safe journey  - weather is just awful here  - gales still haven't abated  still in the 5's then, that's good. Take care on your travels xx
> WL


Thanks WL...yesterday driving through torrential rain one moment...then suddenly so bright & sunny sunglasses went on...by the time I got home...practically gale force winds...certainly all the weather elements yesterday!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning peeps  - hope you all survived another night of wicked weather
My bgl this morning is 6.1  - could have been worse after my snacking through a sleepless night.
Please take care on the roads if you're travelling and look out for fallen trees & debris flying around.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks WL...yesterday driving through torrential rain one moment...then suddenly so bright & sunny sunglasses went on...by the time I got home...practically gale force winds...certainly all the weather elements yesterday!


My garden is a mire after torrential rains for - lost count of the days now, I think since Sunday! I mean we are in June for goodness sake  - should be soaking up the sun! There better hadn't be a hosepipe ban imposed on us! x
WL


----------



## AJLang

10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> I hope you're not feeling too bad now.


Thank you Ljc


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang said:


> 10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.



Really sorry to hear the news about your mum x

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.3 from me today, hoping the suns coming this way after a dreadful day yesterday like most of us...


----------



## khskel

Sorry to hear that @Ljc 
4.9 for me. Looks quite bright out there at the moment.  Enjoy the respite from the wind and rain. Sorry meant to be for @AJLang


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - HS 5.2 today


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.


Firstly AJ I'm truly sorry to hear of your mum's decline in health  - and secondly sometimes we either starve ourselves when under duress or worried and other times we overeat - please don't berate yourself  - it's understandable  - be kind to yourself  - tomorrow's another day hun (((hugs))) take care now do you hear x
WL


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.


Sorry to hear about your mum and hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone.8.6 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.


I hope your tummy is more comfortable now and that you feel better soon AJ x
WL


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and 7.4 today. Must admit it wasn't easy to get back on track after my indulgences Monday. So today I'm definately going to behave 
Well done on the HS Hazel. Good work


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 10.8 this morning but I was ill because I ate far too much after finding out that mum's lung tumour has grown. Really not a good idea to eat too much with gastroparesis. My stomach feels awful.


Sorry to hear this. Hope your stomach settles soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry you're not feeling well Amanda. A very difficult time for you and your mum. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Amigo

Sending supportive best wishes @AJLang  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Are you ok Northerner  - you haven't checked in yet  - no connection or still on the run?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Sending supportive best wishes @AJLang  x


I love your new Avatar Amigo x
WL


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Room for another @khskel ? A 4.9 here as well.

AJ so sorry to hear about your mum {{{HUGS}}}x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Another  HS a hat trick ,  anther bonus  is the suns out still chilly out though.


----------



## Ljc

@AJLang I'm sorry to hear this about your mum.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Another house special for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, ( snap, Wirralass)  and a nice flat line on the Libre all night. It'll shoot up once I get out of bed, mind...


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  sorry to hear about your mum @AJLang, congrats on the HS' s everyone, 5.0 here after an awful night sleep  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Sorry to hear about you mum @AJLang, sending hugs and love your way.
A 10.2 for me today!


----------



## RobK

Slowly heading back to normality down to a 7.8 this morning. Time to sort out the garden and put the fence back up after yesterdays storms!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

So sorry to hear about your mum, AJ.  Sending (((hugs))) to you and your family.

You're certainly consistent, Stitch, with your 10s. Hope the new tabs start to do something SOON.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.8 for me. Sorry to hear of your Mum @AJLang sdndjng hugs.
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.2 for me today so an improvement despite eating rubbish yesterday.  Determined to improve me eating today.
AJLang sorry to hear your mums news.


----------



## ohitsnicola

Morning all, a crappy 19.2 this morning.
Sorry to hear your news AJLang. x


----------



## Dollypolly

We had a lot of wind last night but nothing to write home about as I was out in it walking 
7.8 this am for me


----------



## Amigo

A very late book in for me. Was 7.3 this morning but not sure why as behaved yesterday.

Anyway, after retinal screening on Monday, I've received the 'good' letter already saying all is well so that's a reassuring result  A very quick turn around indeed...I'm impressed!


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> A very late book in for me. Was 7.3 this morning but not sure why as behaved yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, after retinal screening on Monday, I've received the 'good' letter already saying all is well so that's a reassuring result  A very quick turn around indeed...I'm impressed!


A few of us have reported that this year we have had the results very quick.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A very late book in for me. Was 7.3 this morning but not sure why as behaved yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, after retinal screening on Monday, I've received the 'good' letter already saying all is well so that's a reassuring result  A very quick turn around indeed...I'm impressed!


Amigo I'm over the moon for you on hearing your wonderful good news. Maybe chill later with a glass of whatever takes your fancy to celebrate? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A very late book in for me. Was 7.3 this morning but not sure why as behaved yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, after retinal screening on Monday, I've received the 'good' letter already saying all is well so that's a reassuring result  A very quick turn around indeed...I'm impressed!


Yes I was given the good news on the day and received letter of confirmation 2 days later, can't shout about that x
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Yes I was given the good news on the day and received letter of confirmation 2 days later, can't shout about that x
> WL



I don't there's anyone in the clinic I use qualified to assess the results WL but it's a swift service. Tootsies seem ok too


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> I don't there's anyone in the clinic I use qualified to assess the results WL but it's a swift service. Tootsies seem ok too


I hold my hands up Amigo, sorry - I jumped the gun there - I totally misinterpreted your Retinopathy Screening to be the same screening as my Diabetic Eye Screening at the Opticians the result being I have little risk of retinopathy at this time. I have ever definitively lost the plot today in more ways than one x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I hold my hands up Amigo, sorry - I jumped the gun there - I totally misinterpreted your Retinopathy Screening to be the same screening as my Diabetic Eye Screening at the Opticians the result being I have little risk of retinopathy at this time. I have ever definitively lost the plot today in more ways than one x
> WL


It is but some of us have it done through the National Screening Programme, not Opticians.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> It is but some of us have it done through the National Screening Programme, not Opticians.


Ah right I see now  - I didn't know this grovesy  - I'm still in the primary learning group here  -so much to learn yet  - learn something new almost every day on here. Got me knickers in a twist today that's for sure x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Logging in late due to iffy connection earlier in the day. 7.3 @ 6.15am. 

@AJLang I'm very sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Evening all. Logging in late due to iffy connection earlier in the day. 7.3 @ 6.15am.
> 
> @AJLang I'm very sorry to hear about your mum.


Oh Hello Ditto  - thought you'd done a runner! Anyway nice to see you're connected to us again! Take care x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Oh Hello Ditto  - thought you'd done a runner! Anyway nice to see you're connected to us again! Take care x
> WL


Seems more then 4 or 5 of you have been having connection issues lately


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Steff x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Hi Steff x
> WL


Hello hello fancy seeing you here.  For once I'm heading to bed at a reasonable hour hun.nights xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Hello hello fancy seeing you here.  For once I'm heading to bed at a reasonable hour hun.nights xx


Night night sleep tight xxx
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...very early start for me...ready for voting...then straight off to work...woke to a 5.8 today...fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's 8.7 today no idea why.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 6.8 from me 

Blimey Bubbsie and Ljc your both awake early 

Dull and raining here this morning, hopefully will brighten up later. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Barbara W 6.8 for me. Daughter didn't tell me there was honey in the salsa last night. Looks like I got away with it. 
Don't forget to excercise your franchise today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone, an unhappy 9.6 today. Deserved though as had bowl of caramel ice cream last night.back on track today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Can I join you again this morning Khskel? An unexplainable 6.8 for me, - must be something in the air @Ljc


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.8 here and heading out to vote today, wish me luck as it's the first time I've left the house since my awful Tuesday Haha, have a fab day everyone! X


----------



## RobK

Good Morning as a result of two choc buttons before bed I'm a 7.3


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a higher than I would like  unexplained 6.8 and seems I am in good company here!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning, 10.6 for me so heading in the right direction.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.8 for me this morning.


Woo another single figure reading hope it keeps up, well done and keep it up Stitch  x


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning, 10.6 for me so heading in the right direction.


Nice one Lorraine keep up the good work  hope your feeling better!  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 


RobK said:


> Good Morning as a result of two choc buttons before bed I'm a 7.3


Did your wife let you loose with the bag Rob?


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Woo another single figure reading hope it keeps up, well done and keep it up Stitch  x


I'm still not getting too excited, especially when I was at 12.6 once id got to work (I have my breakfast when I get to the office)


----------



## Browser

6.6 for me. I've never had porridge for breakfast as I've read it can be really dodgy yet ok for some. Maybe get get a shock at 11.15.

Ps.   9.8 after 2 hours. That was 50gms dry weight. I try to stay below an increase of 3 so I wonder if a smaller portion would be better or should I avoid it completely?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this rainy morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - hope you are all well today - 4.8 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, nice flattish line overnight, just rose a bit after I went to bed. ( my sins have a habit of finding me out, maybe a spoonful of peanut butter straight from the jar yesterday evening wasn't the best idea)


----------



## ohitsnicola

Afternoon, 8.0 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Late on parade today, oops...things to do. 4.6 here (if I exercise after work, it takes until has next morning to have an effect.)

Here comes the weekend...


----------



## Pine Marten

Normally I get a waking reading in the 5s with an occasional 6, but this morning it was a 7, so I did it again on a different finger and it was 6.2...hmmm. 

So I did it again before an abstemious lunch of mostly salad, and it was another 6.2, so I'm waiting for the 2 hours to pass by and I'll do it at 2.10pm, just in case...


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 for me getting lower


----------



## Pine Marten

Well, I just tested again at 2.10pm and I had another 6.2. The meter is working fine so it's just one of those days, I guess. D is never predictable, is it?


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

And it's back up to 6.3 today


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> thought you'd done a runner!


What is this verb 'to run' as I don't think I've ever used it...a fast crawl is the most I aspire to. 

7.2 @ 8.49am had a lie in as got insomnia last night, bit of a fraught evening. Mum only wanted one number for a grand, then got home to find I'd mixed up my ebay parcels and everybody got the wrong thing.  Stressed. Been having too many carbs for sure, my thinking isn't straight, I'm losing it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...after a heavy five days working straight 12 hour days (sometimes more)....still up early...couldn't resist the election results...woke to the   surprising but welcome news that TM didn't get the mandate she sought...oh dear...sadly Amber Rudd just managed to retain her seat...up to a 5.6...good start to the day on both counts.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning all a brighter start to the day here, woke up to a 7.2 today. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Much  better than yesterday 6.4


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me with strong and stable overnight levels.


----------



## RobK

6.8 here and waking up to a country thats a total shambles.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Clickety-click, 6.6.

I shouldn't watch the news while I'm having breakfast - there's always some sad news that tampers with my BG. This morning it was the Spanish skateboarder, Ignacio Echeverría, who was murdered in London...apparently he fought the attackers' knives with just his skateboard. V sad. 

On a lighter note, where's the sun hiding?


----------



## Robin

6.8 here, snap, RobK!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.8 after watching results for far too long and soon on way to Ireland. Will snooze in plane!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.7 here hope everyone has a fab day x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, woohoo its Friday!!! A 9.1 for me this morning. 2 days in a row under 10 is it time to start getting a little bit excited?


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, woohoo its Friday!!! A 9.1 for me this morning. 2 days in a row under 10 is it time to start getting a little bit excited?


Yes, definitely time to be very excited, fantastic result.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, back in the room  6.1 after a difficult few weeks not being able to see very well. Proliferative retinopathy - the complication that just keeps giving


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning, back in the room  6.1 after a difficult few weeks not being able to see very well. Proliferative retinopathy - the complication that just keeps giving


Good to see you back Flower. Was wondering how you have been. X


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.8 after watching results for far too long and soon on way to Ireland. Will snooze in plane!


Have a good trip...get those feet up Jo!


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning, back in the room  6.1 after a difficult few weeks not being able to see very well. Proliferative retinopathy - the complication that just keeps giving


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Good morning, back in the room  6.1 after a difficult few weeks not being able to see very well. Proliferative retinopathy - the complication that just keeps giving



Sorry to hear that Flower.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Friday morning peeps - the sun is cracking the flags here, just what the Doctor ordered 

Went to bed on an erm hhum naughty 8.5
Awoke to a nice 5.4  Very happy with this little number!

My lawn, correction - the field - has grown about 1 foot+ in height with all the rain we've had for 4days  - methinks only a strong arm and scythe will return it to its original glory, such as it was!

Still on the gardening theme :
Let us be grateful to the people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom.
Marcel Proust. 

Hope you all have a pain free weekend folks, take care. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...after a heavy five days working straight 12 hour days (sometimes more)....still up early...couldn't resist the election results...woke to the   surprising but welcome news that TM didn't get the mandate she sought...oh dear...sadly Amber Rudd just managed to retain her seat...up to a 5.6...good start to the day on both counts.


Another consistant good number in the 5's Bubbs  - I guess you must be shattered after a long heavy work week  - take time to relax over the weekend to recharge your batteries do you hear?! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.1 for me with strong and stable overnight levels.


Ah just missed out on the HS khskel  - maybe tomorrow? Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> 6.8 here and waking up to a country thats a total shambles.


Bgl down on yesterday's number Rob, well done - keep at it, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.8 after watching results for far too long and soon on way to Ireland. Will snooze in plane!


Safe journey NJ  - hope your shoulder behaves for you whilst you're away in lovely Ireland, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, woohoo its Friday!!! A 9.1 for me this morning. 2 days in a row under 10 is it time to start getting a little bit excited?


Awesome Stitch  - looks like your new meds are doing the trick - let's hope you're on a run of single numbers from now on, well done, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning, back in the room  6.1 after a difficult few weeks not being able to see very well. Proliferative retinopathy - the complication that just keeps giving


Hello Flower, good to see you but so sorry to read you've been having a rough time with your vision, look after yourself hun & take care x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - sorry I am late on parade but it was a LONG night

4.8 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

14.6 today, after doctor telling me yesterday to double my evening Metformin dose.  Maybe it was because I had a blood test this morning, even though I don't get stressed about blood tests.  Was a different doctor I saw yesterday and she told me I was on the wrong medication, well it was the surgery who prescribed it, not me choosing, she then said that I had not been back since diagnosis, wrong, I have seen the doctor a couple of times since and the DN.


----------



## Lindarose

Good afternoon  and a 7.3 after an overnight. Not enough sleep but apart from walking the dogs hopefully not too much going on today. 
Good news Stitch. Fingers crossed the numbers keep dropping now. 
Sorry you've been having problems Flower. Hope things have improved somewhat.


----------



## Dollypolly

I was once again 7.1


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Can I join you again this morning Khskel? An unexplainable 6.8 for me, - must be something in the air @Ljc


I think that pest of a DF  has made her presence known to a few lately  - and reckon she needs to be kicked into touch asap! 
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Weekends here again hope you all have a good one 
Hugs to you if you have work. 
It's 5.8 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, woohoo its Friday!!! A 9.1 for me this morning. 2 days in a row under 10 is it time to start getting a little bit excited?


Great news Stitch...it is exciting when you see those numbers coming down...seems like you are finally getting the right support & medication you need to supplement all that hard work you're doing...so a little 'excitement' is permissible...why not.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...after a hectic week with  work... just getting back into some kind of routine...so difficult eating 'on the run' for the last few days...then settling back into my usual regime...woke this morning to a 5.8...relieved that almost seven days of M & S sandwiches...snacks and the occasional 'mini cherry Bakewell tart' from Costa's hasn't done too much damage...however...time to lay off them now...but...have a wedding today...cake or not to cake...that is the question?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Weekends here again hope you all have a good one
> Hugs to you if you have work.
> It's 5.8 today


Snap Lin...move up a touch please...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, woohoo its Friday!!! A 9.1 for me this morning. 2 days in a row under 10 is it time to start getting a little bit excited?


I'm getting excited for you.  It's great seeing your numbers finally start to come down.  I'm just sorry it took them so long to sort this out for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.9 today. I did eat a few chocolatey extras last night but didn't expect to get that high a number! I won't retest and hope for lower. Just pull my socks up today!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.0 from me today , have a great day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Almost a HS with a 5.3 Raining as promised. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 8.7 for me today. Quite pleased as levels coming down mostly now to single figures.have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.9 today. I did eat a few chocolatey extras last night but didn't expect to get that high a number! I won't retest and hope for lower. Just pull my socks up today!


Linda...sometimes we 'need' a few 'chocolatey extras'...just has to be done...new day...write it off.


----------



## RobK

Morning all, A 6.8 here and a busy weekend ahead!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  5.7 for me today, have a great day! X


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Hope everyone has a great Saturday. I'm going to be stripping and painting the garden chairs to go with the table I done last weekend.


----------



## khskel

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Hope everyone has a great Saturday. I'm going to be stripping and painting the garden chairs to go with the table I done last weekend.


Single figures again


----------



## Stitch147

khskel said:


> Single figures again


Third morning in a row now!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Not a happy bunny this morning, made my version of KFC last night using coconut flour.  Checked before was 4.8 then an hour later was 6.3 and two hours it was 4.9 and then just before bed it was 3.8.  Get up this morning and it's 6.1


----------



## Hazel

A disappointing 6.3 this morning, after treating a 2.8 hypo at 3am.

Off to fat club, then into Glasgow for the Glasgow meet.    Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Amigo

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Not a happy bunny this morning, made my version of KFC last night using coconut flour.  Checked before was 4.8 then an hour later was 6.3 and two hours it was 4.9 and then just before bed it was 3.8.  Get up this morning and it's 6.1



I'd be delighted with that Anthony! 

Have an enjoyable meet up everyone!


----------



## Enid

Morning 7.1 here.


----------



## Browser

6.9 for me. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Dollypolly

7.0 for me this am 
Now of to Glasgow for meet up. Oh and some shopping too just don't tell the hubby. Hehe


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks!
I awoke late to a 6.3 - dipping in and out of the 5's and 6's. Not been in the 4's for a while.
Take care everyone, enjoy your weekend.
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Dollypolly said:


> 7.0 for me this am
> Now of to Glasgow for meet up. Oh and some shopping too just don't tell the hubby. Hehe



Snap Dollypolly.  Enjoy your meet up & shopping.


----------



## Carolg

Dollypolly said:


> 7.0 for me this am
> Now of to Glasgow for meet up. Oh and some shopping too just don't tell the hubby. Hehe


I'm telling no one else about my shopping, would want to blush!!!


----------



## Dollypolly

Carolg said:


> I'm telling no one else about my shopping, would want to blush!!!



Hahaha


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Not a happy bunny this morning, made my version of KFC last night using coconut flour.  Checked before was 4.8 then an hour later was 6.3 and two hours it was 4.9 and then just before bed it was 3.8.  Get up this morning and it's 6.1


Ooooooo dear A  - you weren't expecting this number were you? Well if you don't experiment you won't know so what's on the try list for your next meal? Good luck x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> What is this verb 'to run' as I don't think I've ever used it...a fast crawl is the most I aspire to.
> 
> 7.2 @ 8.49am had a lie in as got insomnia last night, bit of a fraught evening. Mum only wanted one number for a grand, then got home to find I'd mixed up my ebay parcels and everybody got the wrong thing.  Stressed. Been having too many carbs for sure, my thinking isn't straight, I'm losing it.


Was your fast crawl in the pool Ditto? You've not mentioned you go swimming tho it is a good for reducing stress Here's your mate for losing it, happening far too often lately!x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 8.2  I over treated a 3.4 during the night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.2  I over treated a 3.4 during the night.


An early start for you too Lin...hope those levels settle down soon...wide awake at 4am...given up on more sleep...5.9 today...off on the search for a new car today...not looking forward to it.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> An early start for you too Lin...hope those levels settle down soon...wide awake at 4am...given up on more sleep...5.9 today...off on the search for a new car today...not looking forward to it.


Insomnia sucks. Good luck with your search for a new car.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Insomnia sucks. Good luck with your search for a new car.


Yep it does Lin...despite late nights...busy days...been up at 4/5am almost every day since the 'summer' started.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 6.2 for me today. Have a good day everyone. 

Good luck with looking for a new car Bubbsie.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Yep it does Lin...despite late nights...busy days...been up at 4/5am almost every day since the 'summer' started.


Yuk. I looked forward to a late lie, but "ping" awake early. Might doze for a wee while. Washing on, dishwasher loaded so at least a good start. 9.6 for me  but had toast and 2 biscuits when I came home, so no wonder. Hungry this morning, but will wait a bit for breakfast


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> An early start for you too Lin...hope those levels settle down soon...wide awake at 4am...given up on more sleep...5.9 today...off on the search for a new car today...not looking forward to it.


Good luck with the car hunt


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.4 for me. Need to cut back in the basal I think.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  budge over please @Bubbsie 5.9 here too, good luck in finding a new car and have a fab day folks x


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, any room on the 5.9 step for me?


----------



## Kaylz

Of course there is @Robin  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Wait for it, wait for it...........




8.3 for me this morning. New meds seem to be doing the job finally.


----------



## Kaylz

Woohoo @Stitch147 go for it gal!  super happy for you haha  x


----------



## Lindarose

Was about to type my BG and saw yours Stitch! Wow  At last! So pleased for you. Almost forgotten mine 
Morning all  and 7.2 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.5 today after a pizza challenge last evening. That bleeping food is beyond my insulin giving capabilities 

Stitch!! I nearly choked on my coffee, what a fantastic result ! At long, long last ,great to see


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

5.9 for me this morning, which can't be too bad after a packet of Buggles filled with Primula cheese last night


----------



## Amigo

Brilliant result @Stitch147, great to see! 

A 7.1 for me after frenetic, weird dreams!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Wait for it, wait for it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.3 for me this morning. New meds seem to be doing the job finally.


----------



## Dollypolly

@Stitch147 brilliant 

Mine surprisingly was 6.8. The surprise was that I had a steak pie last night but I did go for a walk after and it went from 6.5 - 9.2 it was a late tea though so I didn't test again for bed.


----------



## Carolg

Maybe helped by the "lost" walk in Glasgow lol


----------



## Dollypolly

After I left you I got a phone call from hubby saying he was in Glasgow and did I want a lift off course but he was parked the other end of Glasgow so another walk and getting lost into the bargain. Sense of direction is shot I can tell you  
So in total I think I did 4 walks yesterday


----------



## Carolg

Dollypolly said:


> After I left you I got a phone call from hubby saying he was in Glasgow and did I want a lift off course but he was parked the other end of Glasgow so another walk and getting lost into the bargain. Sense of direction is shot I can tell you
> So in total I think I did 4 walks yesterday


This gave me a wee giggle, no just me then


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - HS of 5.2


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Wait for it, wait for it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.3 for me this morning. New meds seem to be doing the job finally.




Well done great to see .


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Wait for it, wait for it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.3 for me this morning. New meds seem to be doing the job finally.


Stitch that is absolutely brilliant. I am so pleased for you xx


----------



## AJLang

A lovely 6.6 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Fingers crossed my waking number keeps on coming down.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Sunday afternoon peeps. Sorry late posting!
Went to bed on a 7.0 
Awoke to a 5.8 

Stitch - Things looking up (down) I'm over the moon for you that your numbers are getting lower & lower & lower 

Bubbsie - Hope you find the car you after 

Glad to hear the Glasgow meet went well yesterday albeit a tad noisy!

Enjoy the remainder of this Sunday afternoon and evening folks, take care x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Went into the kitchen to read diary and see what I was this morning. Came back in here and I've forgotten what it said.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Went into the kitchen to read diary and see what I was this morning. Came back in here and I've forgotten what it said.


Sounds like you had a 'junior' moment there Ditto! Haha! x
WL


----------



## Ditto

My memory is really bad! It's the carbs. Brain fog.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> My memory is really bad! It's the carbs. Brain fog.


I'm like that Ditto - I think I left half of my brain in the operating theatre  -  my memory's been bad since - and it was bad enough before that! x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. After a very restless night 7.2 .
I'm going to have a nice mug of coffee , read for a while then have another go at getting a bit of shut eye


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning it's a 6.2 for me today. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Good luck with looking for a new car Bubbsie.


Decided to abandon my car hunt yesterday...still shattered after a heavy week...stayed at home...pottered about the garden instead...good to be at home without the Sunday traffic...salesman...business talk...will resume my search next week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Fingers crossed my waking number keeps on coming down.


Heading in the right direction Stitch...good news...finally making real progress...you must be so relieved...good for you...been a real 'fight'...but...definitely on the right track.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After a very restless night 7.2 .
> I'm going to have a nice mug of coffee , read for a while then have another go at getting a bit of shut eye


Oh no...not again Lin...awful isn't it...I was up early this morning...but got some decent sleep last night...hope the coffee & book help you get some rest.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no idea where the last week has gone...seem to have been running at top speed (although not built for that anymore) for most of it...not been very disciplined this week...have got away with it so far...need to get back into my routine...woke to a 5.6 today...lucky or what?...relieved more like...has anyone seen Northerner?.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6 for me after a long weekend away working in Ireland, no wifi so took a break from the world.  Now leaving for work very early, will be 12 days in a row working. June is busy for me but all good.
I managed to have no highs or lows whilst away and since couldn't  choose my food very happy about that.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6 for me after a long weekend away working in Ireland, no wifi so took a break from the world.  Now leaving for work very early, will be 12 days in a row working. June is busy for me but all good.
> I managed to have no highs or lows whilst away and since couldn't  choose my food very happy about that.


Good number this morning Jo...considering how much you've been away from home...12 days in a row...WOW...busy...but as you say all good (as someone who is also self employed)...surprising how you can keep your numbers down when out of your natural environment...same here...been eating prepared food for almost a week...surprised & relieved it hasn't done me too much damage...so back on my routine this week...don't work too hard (as if you have a choice!)..


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 after reducing basal by 1 unit. A more horizontal line overnight. I'll give it a few days.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy people - 4.6 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A sneaky 3.9 here - I didn't think I'd done THAT much hoovering yesterday! Now, the question is: less insulin or less hoovering? Hmmmm....


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A sneaky 3.9 here - I didn't think I'd done THAT much hoovering yesterday! Now, the question is: less insulin or less hoovering? Hmmmm....


Hmm, tricky one, that.

Morning all, 5.1 here today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, is it Monday already? What happened to the weekend?! Anyway, 8.3 for me today. Still steadily creeping down.


----------



## Steff

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no idea where the last week has gone...seem to have been running at top speed (although not built for that anymore) for most of it...not been very disciplined this week...have got away with it so far...need to get back into my routine...woke to a 5.6 today...lucky or what?...relieved more like...has anyone seen Northerner?.


Morning @Bubbsie he is around I enquired about him in PM he stayed up most of the night on election  night and sometimes has iffy connection  to the site


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.1 for me.pleased with that. 3 weeks till holiday Yipeee


----------



## Carolg

Steff said:


> Morning @Bubbsie he is around I enquired about him in PM he stayed up most of the night on election  night and sometimes has iffy connection  to the site


Good to hear steff.


----------



## Bubbsie

Steff said:


> Morning @Bubbsie he is around I enquired about him in PM he stayed up most of the night on election  night and sometimes has iffy connection  to the site


Okay...thanks Steff...just haven't seen him for a while...although not been here much myself recently!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, is it Monday already? What happened to the weekend?! Anyway, 8.3 for me today. Still steadily creeping down.


Great results Stitch...yep...steady is the word...you must be so pleased with those results...well done...no idea what happened to the weekend...or the whole of last week.


----------



## Carolg

Weekend for me went without a trace, can't believe it's Monday. Have a good week all


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, is it Monday already? What happened to the weekend?! Anyway, 8.3 for me today. Still steadily creeping down.


Well done stitch


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.0 for me and looking like it's going to be a pleasant day outside  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.4. I deserve it as not been a very good diabetic over the weekend  Must get back to it.


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.4. I deserve it as not been a very good diabetic over the weekend  Must get back to it.



You and me both Linda. After a couple of 7.1's over the weekend, I'm a 6.6 this morning. Time to get my diabetic head on again (or tape my mouth up!) lol


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.6 for me this morning, so stabilised a bit, just to get in down now.  I always really struggle on a Sunday and eat things I know I shouldn't.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.3 at 5am and had some Glucojuice. Woke up at 7.2. So good to be having decent morning levels again


----------



## RobK

A 7.0 for me today, I'm off now for a few weeks so hope all your numbers are good ones


----------



## Wirrallass

Guten montag morgen alle!

And it was very shameful 8.5 for me at 9.30am  Not happy at all tho expected!

Have a good week folks & take care x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

7.1 for me but for some reason I got hungry at 2am this morning?? I was 5,7 then as I tested and I had strawberries n cream. 9am was 7.1


----------



## Lindarose

wirralass said:


> Guten montag morgen alle!
> 
> And it's a very shameful 8.5 for me at 9.30am  Not happy at all tho expected!
> 
> Have a good week folks & take care x
> WL


Did you go off piste a bit over the weekend WL? Just like me! I can be so good for so long then suddenly totally lose it. It's like I have to make the most of the bad day and have everything and anything. Then restart (hopefully). Not sure how much damage it's doing but must be better than not trying at all. Hope you can get back on track today. And you too @Amigo


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, is it Monday already? What happened to the weekend?! Anyway, 8.3 for me today. Still steadily creeping down.


That's great news


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Did you go off piste a bit over the weekend WL? Just like me! I can be so good for so long then suddenly totally lose it. It's like I have to make the most of the bad day and have everything and anything. Then restart (hopefully). Not sure how much damage it's doing but must be better than not trying at all. Hope you can get back on track today. And you too @Amigo


I blew it well & truly Lindarose  - really went overboard - shocking lack of self discipline yesterday & relented to my food cravings. I worry also over what damage I'm doing to my internal organs I must get back on track.....I must get back on track.....I must get back on track! x
WL


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, is it Monday already? What happened to the weekend?! Anyway, 8.3 for me today. Still steadily creeping down.



Great numbers there Stitch you must be buzzing


----------



## Barbara W

Well it's good afternoon after forgetting to post this morning, it was a 7.4 from me today .


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was a 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> It was a 5.8 for me this morning


......and I was the reverse AS......8.5 ...the result of going completely bonkers yesterday  - thus my wobbly walk now is comparative to the TV series Ministry of Silly walks x That series was hilarious!
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

@wirralass I don't notice a high BGL but I'm aware when I get under 3.  I'm off to France this week so it'll be interesting to see what effect baguettes and croissants have on me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> @wirralass I don't notice a high BGL but I'm aware when I get under 3.  I'm off to France this week so it'll be interesting to see what effect baguettes and croissants have on me.


Hi. Diabetes affects us all in different ways doesn't it? I haven't experienced a low of -3 the lowest for me is 4.6 with no disturbing effects - but my body does tell me when my bgl is heading northward!
Enjoy your trip to France  - it's going to be a scorcher for you according to this evenings weather forecast
@trophywench could no doubt give you a few food tips re: French quisine. Take care & stay safe on your travels x
WL


----------



## trophywench

I could indeed and I'm afraid I definitely don't anywhere near low carb whenever I'm there.

Freshly baked croissants are far far better than supermarket ones sold in bags of 10 or whatever number but there again the supermarket ones are usually smaller and if you bung em under the grill for half a minute immediately before consuming you'd never know.  And of course you can't physically get as much jam on the smaller ones !

Fresh baguettes ditto, and of course the artisanal ones do have more holes, and more holes means more butter.  What can I say?

The small chocolate cakes called 'Religieux' are supposed to be called that since when eating them, apparently you start to believe you've died and gone to Heaven.  So you obviously MUST try one, mustn't you?  But frankly - there are other delicacies I'd rather have.  Coffee flavour ganache enrobed in good dark chocolate for instance.

We're not off until July Anthony - don't eat it all before we get there!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...haven't had to go for a whole month...almost forgotten about it...felt like a holiday...hopefully if those INR levels stay balanced...could get away with five/six weeks before the next one...rolling that dice...hoping for a 3 (or as near as I can get to it)...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.8 this morning...seem to be stuck there at the moment...but...that's okay.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> ......and I was the reverse AS......8.5 ...the result of going completely bonkers yesterday  - thus my wobbly walk now is comparative to the TV series Ministry of Silly walks x That series was hilarious!
> WL


Not like you WL...what were you up to?...still...we all have to do that sometimes...a lot on your mind...speak later?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Awake early but slept a straight 7 hours then a wee  doze for half hour. 8.1 for me this morning. Trying for a bit lower but at least single figures


----------



## Barbara W

Morning woke to 7.1 this morning, hope everyone has a good day.

Good luck at the clinic Bubbsie fingers crossed.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck bubbsie. Calm and relaxed lol


----------



## Ljc

@Bubbsie .  I hope your blood behaves itself again.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from bright sunny East  Kent.
5.9 meter , 4.2 says Libre guess which one I prefer


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I blew it well & truly Lindarose  - really went overboard - shocking lack of self discipline yesterday & relented to my food cravings. I worry also over what damage I'm doing to my internal organs I must get back on track.....I must get back on track.....I must get back on track! x
> WL


The only problem is the b&@?dy track hides or moves around


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> The only problem is the b&@?dy track hides or moves around


Very true.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Rubbish sleep. Banging headache and a bee in the bedroom. Despite that and a spike in the early hours a respectable 5.6. Fasting today for colonoscopy tomorrow. The joys of MoviPrep this evening.
Good luck @Bubbsie.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. Rubbish sleep. Banging headache and a bee in the bedroom. Despite that and a spike in the early hours a respectable 5.6. Fasting today for colonoscopy tomorrow. The joys of MoviPrep this evening.
> Good luck @Bubbsie.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck tomorrow


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...haven't had to go for a whole month...almost forgotten about it...felt like a holiday...hopefully if those INR levels stay balanced...could get away with five/six weeks before the next one...rolling that dice...hoping for a 3 (or as near as I can get to it)...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.8 this morning...seem to be stuck there at the moment...but...that's okay.


Good Luck.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 to start Tuesday. Off for an appointment this morning to discuss the future of my leg, beyond fearful and wish I could just run away. Deep breath Flower....


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 to start Tuesday. Off for an appointment this morning to discuss the future of my leg, beyond fearful and wish I could just run away. Deep breath Flower....


Good Luck.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 to start Tuesday. Off for an appointment this morning to discuss the future of my leg, beyond fearful and wish I could just run away. Deep breath Flower....


Sending you a big big hug 
{{{{{{{{{{Flower}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 to start Tuesday. Off for an appointment this morning to discuss the future of my leg, beyond fearful and wish I could just run away. Deep breath Flower....


I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say diabetic people all over the U.K. (and beyond) are rooting for you and your leg, Flower. (((Hugs))). 

Morning folks. 5.0 here. I'm on a mission this week to squash my post-breakfast spike (it's huuuge) once and for all. Thanks all you post-ers for reminding me that a BG of 12 and higher is definitely NOT acceptable.

Good luck with your appointments, ev1.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. Rubbish sleep. Banging headache and a bee in the bedroom. Despite that and a spike in the early hours a respectable 5.6. Fasting today for colonoscopy tomorrow. The joys of MoviPrep this evening.
> Good luck @Bubbsie.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck tomorrow Khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 to start Tuesday. Off for an appointment this morning to discuss the future of my leg, beyond fearful and wish I could just run away. Deep breath Flower....


Good luck with your appointment Flower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good luck bubbsie. Calm and relaxed lol


Yes of course Carol...until I get to the clinic.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> The only problem is the b&@?dy track hides or moves around


B***R Carol...another b***h to contend with...you'll catch up with it.


----------



## Flower

Thanks all, just off with your positive vibes tucked in my pockets. Here goes


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
We are all rooting for you, Flower.


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here.
> We are all rooting for you, Flower.


Indeed we are


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...haven't had to go for a whole month...almost forgotten about it...felt like a holiday...hopefully if those INR levels stay balanced...could get away with five/six weeks before the next one...rolling that dice...hoping for a 3 (or as near as I can get to it)...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.8 this morning...seem to be stuck there at the moment...but...that's okay.


It seems ages since you went, hope you get the magic 3 and then have six weeks before next appointment.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Thanks all, just off with your positive vibes tucked in my pockets. Here goes


Adding my positive vibes to your pockets, hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning gang , 4.9 here after not a lot of sleep 
Hope all goes well with  your appointments today @Bubbsie and @Flower 
Good luck for tomorrow @khskel 
Have a fab day everyone! x


----------



## New-journey

I have a HS, fantastic! Wishing all with appointments a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone.    A full 12  hour sleep, must have needed it.   So, a 5.0 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 10 for me this morning, had an extremely stressful afternoon at work yesterday following a run in with someone and I didn't sleep great last night because of it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.6 for me this morning, so going the wrong way again.  Even with upping my metformin it just does not seem to go down first thing in the morning.  I am now finding I have terrible anxiety attacks in the morning, feel sick, tearful and angry since upping my meds.  I am wondering if I will ever get control of this D, have an appointment with Docs on Thursday to get my latest results have a feeling she will be changing my meds.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and looks like quite a few nerve wracking appts today. I'm thinking of you all and hope they bring some good results. Also hoping life's stresses lift a bit. 
And it's a 7.2 for me.


----------



## Ditto

Don't despair Lorraine, you'll get a handle on it before long. No snacking, eat three meals nicely spaced out, don't eat too late, low carb if possible, don't panic, you'll be fine with any luck. Hope the appt goes well. 

Good morning peoples. 6.3 @ 7.28am. Higher really as this was with my sister's Contour. All the meters are being called back to the surgery and all the diabetic patients are getting the same meter, no idea which one, with free strips. Sister hardly ever takes her if at all so I'm using these up so they won't be wasted. I now prefer my Codefree though, it's amazing how you get used to something. I feel this Contour measures too low. 

Yesterday (with Codefree) 6.7 @ 7.34am.
Sun 6.7 @ 4.13am (I keep waking too early)
Sat Too scared to measure.
Fri 6.7 @ 7.23am ....


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Tuesday afternoon Peeps on this bright sunny day 
Went to bed on a straight 7.0
Awoke to a fine & dandy 5.8 - much improved on yesterdays 8.5!
Take care folks & be kind to one another x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie - sharing the 5.8 bench with you today  - and hope you left clinic  jubilant. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@khskel  - that moviprep really is b****y awful stuff isn't it - i felt so hungry when I had mine so my daughter cooked Knorr chicken noodle soup then strained it  - it filled a gap. Good luck x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower - thinking of you today as I do every day and hoping it's good news. Sending love (((Hugs))) & positive vibes your way, take care now hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@New-journey CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HOUSE SPECIAL 
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 10 for me this morning, had an extremely stressful afternoon at work yesterday following a run in with someone and I didn't sleep great last night because of it.


Just a blip Stitch just a blip  - work stress grrr wishing you back in the single numbers tomorrow x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.6 for me this morning, so going the wrong way again.  Even with upping my metformin it just does not seem to go down first thing in the morning.  I am now finding I have terrible anxiety attacks in the morning, feel sick, tearful and angry since upping my meds.  I am wondering if I will ever get control of this D, have an appointment with Docs on Thursday to get my latest results have a feeling she will be changing my meds.


Well something needs to be changed Lorraine so let's hope your Thursday appointment is productive - maybe a modification re: your meds? Not surprised you're feeling anxious tho - hang on in there hun  - no matter how long it takes you will eventually control your diabetes and see lower numbers on your meter. Good luck for Thursday & take care.
WL


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> I have a HS, fantastic! Wishing all with appointments a good day.



Congrats on your HS ....


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie - sharing the 5.8 bench with you today  - and hope you left clinic  jubilant. x
> WL


Oh dear WL...cancelled my appointment yesterday...saw a car that I was interested in...had to find a replacement...the courtesy car I had was driving me mad...so...saw it...a test drive...bit of negotiating ....bought it...feeling more relaxed now have my own car...will make appointment for next week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to the devastating news of the London tower block fire...hoping those people managed to get out safely...my 5.6 palls in the circumstances.


----------



## Steff

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...woke to the devastating news of the London tower block fire...hoping those people managed to get out safely...my 5.6 palls in the circumstances.


Just awful isn't it my OH grew up end of that road and has friends in that block just hoping all are saved


----------



## Bubbsie

Steff said:


> Just awful isn't it my OH grew up end of that road and has friends in that block just hoping all are saved


Just watching the news now Steff...the footage is terrifying...never seen anything like it...like you just hoping people managed to escape.


----------



## Barbara W

Awake to the terrible news of the London Tower Block fire hope everyone managed to get safe. 

A very not important 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Just watching the news now Steff...the footage is terrifying...never seen anything like it...like you just hoping people managed to escape.



Like you Bubbsie watching news now it looks terrifying...


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone.    A full 12  hour sleep, must have needed it.   So, a 5.0 for me.


Snap! Jinx! Me too!

Stuck in lower-than-low-lying cloud up here in the north while people are keeling over from the heat in the rest of Spain. Just hope it doesn't rain tomoz cos it's the festival of Corpus Christi and the streets will be decorated with floral carpets...beautiful.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all a 4.8 for me and will start my sensor today.
So shocked at the fire, my thoughts to all caught up, just so dreadful.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Shocked by fire in London tower block. I lived in high rise when my kids were little, and this makes my heart sad


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Shocked by fire in London tower block. I lived in high rise when my kids were little, and this makes my heart sad


How on earth did it spread so quickly and to the whole building?! Scary stuff. I hope ev1 got out.


----------



## mikeyB

After a 4.20 score of 2.2, a rotten cold, and watching the terrible news, second effort at waking showed 6.4. As has been said, some things make our trivial concerns pale into insignificance.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> After a 4.20 score of 2.2, a rotten cold, and watching the terrible news, second effort at waking showed 6.4. As has been said, some things make our trivial concerns pale into insignificance.


Hope you are better soon mikeyb. Your comment is so right


----------



## khskel

A totally unimportant 4.7


----------



## Flower

Dreadful to hear the news.

6.2 today.


----------



## Steff

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Shocked by fire in London tower block. I lived in high rise when my kids were little, and this makes my heart sad


Same as me carol lived in one in west London till about 5 years ago makes me very sad


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, seems like we're waking up to another disaster all the time at the moment , hope everyone got out safe! anyway 4.2 for me x


----------



## Ljc

Dreadful news about the fire engulfing the tower block. My heart goes out to everyone affected and the families who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Ljc

I managed a decent nights sleep for me , 4hours   and woke to 
3.1 on Libre don't worry I was  4.9 on meter.


----------



## Wirrallass

Awoke to the dreadful news of the Grenfell Tower inferno - my heartfelt  thoughts are with the casualties & families of those who have lost loved ones.

An insignificant 6.9 today.
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, terrible news coming from London today. My thoughts are with everyone involved.
A 9.8 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. 

Thoughts are with the people affected by this horrendous fire and the brave firefighters who put their lives on the line to save them.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me.
> 
> Thoughts are with the people affected by this horrendous fire and the brave firefighters who put their lives on the line to save them.


Indeed Amigo and also the other emergency services who are involved too.
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.5 for me.  Very sad news today about the tower block.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Like you Bubbsie watching news now it looks terrifying...


Horrid Barbara...going off to London to work shortly...the other side though...there is a Just giving page...going to make a donation...those that got out safely have virtually nothing...important we support them...and of course the families of those that sadly lost their lives.


----------



## Ditto

Not seen the news yet, me and Mum don't watch it, too many tragedies lately. I don't want to look, must have been terrifying. I had a fire once, in a little two up two down, that was horrendous, so can't imagine it in a tower block. 

6.5 @ 6.24am this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Decided to have a long lie-in today, well it is my birthday today and a 5.9.

Just seen the awful news from London - God help those poor souls


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Decided to have a long lie-in today, well it is my birthday today and a 5.9.


Happy birthday, Hazel! Just started a birthday thread for you, I don't think anyone knows!


----------



## Hazel

Robin said:


> Happy birthday, Hazel! Just started a birthday thread for you, I don't think anyone knows!



Awe, thank you


----------



## Barbara W

mikeyB said:


> After a 4.20 score of 2.2, a rotten cold, and watching the terrible news, second effort at waking showed 6.4. As has been said, some things make our trivial concerns pale into insignificance.





Bubbsie said:


> Horrid Barbara...going off to London to work shortly...the other side though...there is a Just giving page...going to make a donation...those that got out safely have virtually nothing...important we support them...and of course the families of those that sadly lost their lives.




Couldn't agree more yes will visit the just giving page I heard earlier one has been set up.


----------



## Barbara W

Hazel said:


> Decided to have a long lie-in today, well it is my birthday today and a 5.9.
> 
> Just seen the awful news from London - God help those poor souls



Happy birthday Hazel have a good day.


----------



## Dollypolly

Belated wishes hazel 

7.2 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...working in London yesterday...met friends for dinner before coming home...Turkish Restaurant...ate everything I shouldn't have...including bread...rice...and lots more!!!...dreaded testing this morning...up to a 6.2...just a little higher than usual for me...surprised & relieved by that... have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Thursday morning peeps!
Went to bed on a 4.9
Awoke unusually early to a 6.1  - the result of 4 rich tea bickys & cuppa 3am!
Take care folks x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good Thursday morning peeps!
> Went to bed on a 4.9
> Awoke early to a 6.1  - the result of 4 rich tea bickys & cuppa 3am!
> Take care folks x


Blimey WL...very early for you...good going considering the biscuits a couple of hours ago...I was such a 'bad diabetic last night...think I just about managed to get away with it...phew...going to be positively saintly today!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Bubbsie  - that's a pretty good number considering - looks like you enjoyed your meal which is the main thing! x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie  - that's a pretty good number considering - looks like you enjoyed your meal which is the main thing! x
> WL


I did Jackie...decided I can do that occasionally...just occasionally mind.


----------



## Hazel

4.4 from me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. A bleary eyed 5.7 on Libre, 7.3 on meter.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me.have a good day all


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.0 from me today.

I think all things considered Bubbsie & Wirralass your numbers are pretty good, the main thing you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.0 from me today.
> 
> I think all things considered Bubbsie & Wirralass your numbers are pretty good, the main thing you enjoyed it.


Barbara...I did enjoy it...so good to be out...relaxing...not thinking about the diabetes just for a couple of hours...start off on the right foot today...thank you.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a 4.6 for me and my sensor says I was in the high 3's, will carry on comparing them.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...working in London yesterday...met friends for dinner before coming home...Turkish Restaurant...ate everything I shouldn't have...including bread...rice...and lots more!!!...dreaded testing this morning...up to a 6.2...just a little higher than usual for me...surprised & relieved by that... have a good day everyone.


That's a good number after such a wonderful delicious carb meal, you have been working so hard, good to hear you have such a wonderful evening.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's a good number after such a wonderful delicious carb meal, you have been working so hard, good to hear you have such a wonderful evening.


Jo...the food was delicious...carb laden...but...the best part of the evening was the laughing...my ribs are aching this morning...worth it..


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Happy good Thursday morning peeps!
> Went to bed on a 4.9
> Awoke unusually early to a 6.1  - the result of 4 rich tea bickys & cuppa 3am!
> Take care folks x


Happy Thursday to you @wirralass , wishing you a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.4 for me after an erratic day yesterday. My digestive system didn't appreciate being interfered with.
Have a goid day everybody


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...the food was delicious...carb laden...but...the best part of the evening was the laughing...my ribs are aching this morning...worth it..


Laughing like that is the best thing in the world! I am sure laughing lowers our blood sugar too!


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.0 from me today.
> 
> I think all things considered Bubbsie & Wirralass your numbers are pretty good, the main thing you enjoyed it.


Yes i did enjoy my naughty snack Barbara and my bgl didnt rise as much as I thought it would, so phew! x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.4 for me after an erratic day yesterday. My digestive system didn't appreciate being interfered with.
> Have a goid day everybody


Khskel hope it wasn't too traumatic yesterday...hope its settles down soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Laughing like that is the best thing in the world! I am sure laughing lowers our blood sugar too!


Did I mention the 'silly' dancing?...hysterical.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Did I mention the 'silly' dancing?...hysterical.


Even better for.lowering blood sugar!


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.4 for me after an erratic day yesterday. My digestive system didn't appreciate being interfered with.
> Have a good day everybody


Glad yesterdays ordeal is over for you khskel  - been there myself - interesting procedure but not very dignified is it  Hope your result is favourable & nothing untoward found lurking in there  take care now x
WL


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 
Well done on good numbers despite one or 2 indulgences 
Hope you feel more settled as day goes on khskel. And of course results are good.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Happy Thursday to you @wirralass , wishing you a good day.


Thank you Jo  - hope you have a good day too x
WL


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close! 

My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  budge up @New-journey 4.6 here too, have a fab day people! x


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close!
> 
> My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10 for me today. Maybe I got too excited too soon about the couple of readings I had in the 8's!!!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close!
> 
> My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.



I'm so sorry to hear this flower. It's awful psyching you up for an appointment and then letting you down like this! 
Hugs


----------



## Amigo

No idea of levels yet and too tired to care.
Woken at 3am by the Home to say the paramedics had taken mum to hospital with chest pains. They were doing tests and keeping her quiet and settled so awaiting news before I go up there. Obviously no sleep after the call


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> No idea of levels yet and too tired to care.
> Woken at 3am by the Home to say the paramedics had taken mum to hospital with chest pains. They were doing tests and keeping her quiet and settled so awaiting news before I go up there. Obviously no sleep after the call


Hope all is ok Amigo. X


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close!
> 
> My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.


Oh my dear Flower I'm so sorry to hear this  - what is going on - Mr X goes off on his jollys and Mr Y can't help  incredible - very bad management there - and in the meantime you've been left feeling upset & distraught shouldering 3 months of anxiety waiting for your appointment only to be let down at the last minute. Hope you're given early appointments both for your scan and to see Mr X.
Loads of (((Hugs)))to comfort you, chin up if you can and take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> No idea of levels yet and too tired to care.
> Woken at 3am by the Home to say the paramedics had taken mum to hospital with chest pains. They were doing tests and keeping her quiet and settled so awaiting news before I go up there. Obviously no sleep after the call


Aw Amigo so sorry to hear this - we do tend to think the worse when our mum's suffer chest pains but I hope her condition isn't too serious and that she will be able to go home after a few short days rest  - oh, and sod your bgls for today, they're pretty consistent anyway. Take care & look after yourself too, thinking of you & your mum.(((hugs))) xxx
WL


----------



## Lindarose

I'm really sorry to hear of your non-appointment Flower. So bad that they didn't contact you earlier to rearrange things. I'm not sure a shiny new cast and scan are anywhere near enough to compensate. Really hope the next appt is soon and brings some much needed good news.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm sorry to hear your mums not well Amigo. Very worrying but hopefully you'll get some good news soon. Lack of sleep really drags you down as well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.
Ugh, @Flower, how utterly frustrating, and after you were all psyched up for it.
Hope you have better news of your Mum this morning, @Amigo.


----------



## Bloden

I'm furious for you, Flower! I hope a whole handful of wrists were severely slapped. What a cruel thing to do in such a stressful situation. I'd've cried too... (((hugs)))

Morning all.  Had a massive lie-in today (no work, today's a local holiday). 4.8 for me.
Was out with 'the girls' last night - I had to laugh, they all got a bit pie-eyed and shouty when they moved from the wine onto the liqueurs...hahaha. SO glad I don't drink anymore, they'll be feeling it today!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 which probably isn't bad in the circumstances. Mainly stayed in the 6's yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

How's your mum today, Amigo?


----------



## Dollypolly

Morning all 

I was a 6.6 this morning at 8am surprised by that as I had an IBS attack last night. Not had one in over 5 months now.


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> How's your mum today, Amigo?



They're keeping her in Bloden. Won't say what's wrong over the phone so not sure yet. Going up in a couple of hours once the Ward rounds etc. are finished. Thanks for your concern x


----------



## Hazel

Thinking of you both Amigo xxc


----------



## Dollypolly

Thinking of you too Amigo.


----------



## Wirrallass

And little ol' me is thinking of you & your mum too Amigo x
WL


----------



## Steff

Amigo said:


> No idea of levels yet and too tired to care.
> Woken at 3am by the Home to say the paramedics had taken mum to hospital with chest pains. They were doing tests and keeping her quiet and settled so awaiting news before I go up there. Obviously no sleep after the call


Amigo hope your mums ok much love xx


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close!
> 
> My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.



How frustrating for you, not surprising you had a cry you've been building up for this appointment for months what a waste of your time and anxiety and now having to wait for another appointment when you've waited 3 months already.


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> No idea of levels yet and too tired to care.
> Woken at 3am by the Home to say the paramedics had taken mum to hospital with chest pains. They were doing tests and keeping her quiet and settled so awaiting news before I go up there. Obviously no sleep after the call



Really sorry to hear about your mum Amigo hope all turns out to be OK thinking of you both x


----------



## Barbara W

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.4 for me after an erratic day yesterday. My digestive system didn't appreciate being interfered with.
> Have a goid day everybody



Hope you having a much better day today x


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 for me- oh so close!
> 
> My leg appointment was a disaster- I turned up and said I had an appointment with Mr X only to be told he was on annual leave and someone else would see me.  Mr Y said I can't help you with this situation you really need to see Mr X. No, really?? that was who my appointment was specifically made with  I actually cried which I try not to do but I've been worried sick about amputation for the past 3 months waiting for this and it was a waste of my time and nervous energy.  Meantime I've got a shiny new plaster cast and another scan arranged whilst I wait for a new appointment, I'm sure they are trying to finish me off with radiation instead.


OMG Flower...how disappointing & frustrating for you...such a casual approach too...honestly...you just couldn't make that up could you?...I hope you are first on Mr Y's list when he gets back from annual leave...and he gives you an explanation (a satisfactory one)...so sorry you've had all that angst...three months of waiting & worry...not acceptable at all.


----------



## Flower

Thanks everyone I was really upset when it happened but I'm trying to be philosophical about it now.  Being cross just makes my blood sugar erratic! 

Sending my best wishes for your Mum and to yourself Amigo x


----------



## Wirrallass

That's our Flower - strong & yes philosophical with a positive attitude (for the sake of your bgls) which I so admire. Give Mr X a good hard kick on his shins for me with your new cast (if you can) for absconding prior to your arranged appointment   He shouldn't have done that! Take care & look after yourself (((hugs))) x
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

It was a 5.8 for me today, tomorrow might be interesting as it was the work lunch out, then a drive to Dover and more rubbish food.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. After a fun night, not.   a lovely LO and an hrs kip I'm amazed to have a HS.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. After a fun night, not a lovely LO and an hrs kip I'm amazed to have a HS.


Great result Lin...HS!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...afraid my excesses are catching up with me...6.4 this morning...another late night snack involved...could have been worse.


----------



## Ljc

@Flower. Putting it mildly That's so blooming annoying, a waste of your time as well as putting you through lots of anxiety.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear about our mum @Amigo , I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 6.9 from me today have a good weekend everyone.


Congrats on your HS Ljc .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  4.3 here x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning. @Robin I'll join you on a Cotswolds 5.5 step please, seems a good place to hang out


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its finally Friday. And its a 9.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning  and it's 7.2 today.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.4 today


----------



## khskel

9.9 for me at 7.05 currently at the doctors. Not a well bunny but I am being a brave soldier.


----------



## Stitch147

khskel said:


> 9.9 for me at 7.05 currently at the doctors. Not a well bunny but I am being a brave soldier.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 7.6 for me this morning which I can only put down to stress!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope you soon feel better khskel And hope you mum is making good progress Amigo You really don't need additional stress.


----------



## Dollypolly

Back to 7.1 for me at 8.30 this am


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> 9.9 for me at 7.05 currently at the doctors. Not a well bunny but I am being a brave soldier.


Sorry to hear that Khskel...hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A nasty 7.6 for me this morning which I can only put down to stress!


B****r Amigo!


----------



## Amigo

Yes best wishes @khskel


----------



## Wirrallass

It was a 6.3 for me at 09.45am on this sunny Friday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit late posting today was 15.3 this morning which is strange as my doc started me on a new med yesterday (not that I expect it to be instant).  Had a diabetes info day yesterday will update with that later when I have more time.


----------



## Davo

6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Barbara W

khskel said:


> 9.9 for me at 7.05 currently at the doctors. Not a well bunny but I am being a brave soldier.




Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Hazel

X-ray results in - pelvic calcification, phlebotiths - no further action at present


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Remember me? Full of hay fever this week and woke after a largely sleepless, uncomfortably muggy night to a 6.9. Putting a new sensor on today, haven't quite managed the full fortnight without one!


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Remember me? Full of hay fever this week and woke after a largely sleepless, uncomfortably muggy night to a 6.9. Putting a new sensor on today, haven't quite managed the full fortnight without one!


Alan there you are...did ask where you were...good to see you back...hope you get a chance for some rest later today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had to dash off to work yesterday...back again today...still 'eating on the run'...but...got some decent sleep last night...woke to a 6.1 today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and loving my sensor, now in day 3. 4.4 this morning on both sensor and contour next. I have had readings with arrow pointing down but then the numbers stay level. Other than that, all good.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Remember me? Full of hay fever this week and woke after a largely sleepless, uncomfortably muggy night to a 6.9. Putting a new sensor on today, haven't quite managed the full fortnight without one!


Glad you are back and sorry to hear of your hay fever week. Hope you are able to rest and the sensor helps.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...had to dash off to work yesterday...back again today...still 'eating on the run'...but...got some decent sleep last night...woke to a 6.1 today.


I am glad to hear you slept well and number good considering, hope you can relax later.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> 9.9 for me at 7.05 currently at the doctors. Not a well bunny but I am being a brave soldier.


@khskel . I hope your feeling better.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices. 
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner Missed you


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's another bright sunny one here. 
Was 4.2  earlier.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and I overdosed on strawberries and After Eights last night. We had friend round and I was greedy. Oh and Asti too! Better confess to a shocking 8.3  
Also had first of 2 cortisone injections in my hand for arthritis. Could that have had any impact? 
Sorry to see you're in hospital khskel. Hope you're soon better.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


@khskel . Oops sorry I didn't know your in hospital . I hope you're better soon and you don't have to stay in much longer
Don't forget the syrup/jam sponge thats suitable  for diabetics too 
They are supposed to be able to provide us of  with a list of nutritional info , I never managed to get one on any of my stays so I googled my meals


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am glad to hear you slept well and number good considering, hope you can relax later.


Not bad in the circumstances Jo...although have stopped having my late night snack...may have to reinstate that...get back to those fives...off to work again later...still have mountains of paper work to do...then invoices...hopefully will get to start those tomorrow...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I overdosed on strawberries and After Eights last night. We had friend round and I was greedy. Oh and Asti too! Better confess to a shocking 8.3
> Also had first of 2 cortisone injections in my hand for arthritis. Could that have had any impact?
> Sorry to see you're in hospital khskel. Hope you're soon better.


Stressful Day for you Linda...obviously needed all those 'treats'...been doing some of that myself lately...8.3 not so bad...can bring that down later...hope the arthritis is settling down.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Blimey Khskel...didn't realise you stayed in...fingers crossed you 'escape' soon...get home...in the meantime bet your looking forward to the next meal 'suitable' for diabetics.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Bit late posting today was 15.3 this morning which is strange as my doc started me on a new med yesterday (not that I expect it to be instant).  Had a diabetes info day yesterday will update with that later when I have more time.


Lorraine...you seem to be having a stressful time of it recently...working hard...unwell...fingers crossed the 'info' day was useful...and those new meds do the trick...have a good weekend..


----------



## Flower

Good morning all, lovely to see you Northerner  khskel I hope things improve for you and you are soon home away from those healthy juices! 

An on the edge 3.9 for me this sunny morning. Off to brave town to buy a sandal, I only need the one but shops insist on selling them in pairs


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Remember me? Full of hay fever this week and woke after a largely sleepless, uncomfortably muggy night to a 6.9. Putting a new sensor on today, haven't quite managed the full fortnight without one!



Good to see you back, going to be even warmer for the next few days try to keep cool...


----------



## Barbara W

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices.
> Have a good weekend everyone.



Sorry to hear you are in hospital hope you feel better soon and you back home take care x


----------



## Carolg

Good to see you northerner. Sorry to hear you are in hospital Khskel. Hope you both feel better soon. Flower, good luck with sandal search. Cool here today, but supposed to be nice. 8.8 for me this morning but out with friends for meal. Forgot to take meds so yogurt at 12 midnight, so not too bad levels I suppose


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Welcome back, Northie.


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


I hope you feel better soon and you can get the food you need, must be a nightmare with the foods suitable for diabetics!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 6.8 from me this morning, have a good weekend everyone going to be a hot one.....


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning all, lovely to see you Northerner  khskel I hope things improve for you and you are soon home away from those healthy juices!
> 
> An on the edge 3.9 for me this sunny morning. Off to brave town to buy a sandal, I only need the one but shops insist on selling them in pairs


The Fairy suggests just nicking one from the display outside the shoe shop  However, I don't think she's thought out the potential problem of making a quick getaway, so maybe not!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  nice to see you back @Northerner , get well soon @khskel, anyway a so close yet so far 5.3 for me surely I'm due a HS soon not had one in ages! Anyway have a lovely day everyone  x


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> The Fairy suggests just nicking one from the display outside the shoe shop  However, I don't think she's thought out the potential problem of making a quick getaway, so maybe not!



It has crossed my mind a few times but my getaway plan to' leg it' on crutches let's me down badly!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I'm 5.8 this morning, not bad considering 880 miles in the car and a ferry trip


----------



## grovesy

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and I overdosed on strawberries and After Eights last night. We had friend round and I was greedy. Oh and Asti too! Better confess to a shocking 8.3
> Also had first of 2 cortisone injections in my hand for arthritis. Could that have had any impact?
> Sorry to see you're in hospital khskel. Hope you're soon better.


Yes it certainly can, I had it in my knee earlier in the year and it definitely affected mine.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for bed and a 7.2 waking. Bit of the Dawn Phenomenon I think plus a thousand other factors.

Feel better soon @khskel and hope you find a comfy sandal Flower  Must be harder going for you when the weather hots up.


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> It has crossed my mind a few times but my getaway plan to' leg it' on crutches let's me down badly!


Could you not find one and write to suppliers and plead for help


----------



## Hazel

Thought I had posted this 4.7 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> An on the edge 3.9 for me this sunny morning. Off to brave town to buy a sandal, I only need the one but shops insist on selling them in pairs


@Flower .  Apologies for the snip.
I'm wondering if their is an organisation or charity that could help you. , I know their is one for people with odd sized feet, so their might be something similar for people who only need one shoe, your foot clinic might know.


----------



## Wirrallass

Went to bed on a 4.8
Awoke to a 10.5 SD Codefree 
Seconds later 9.1 SD CODEFREE 
Seconds later 6.4 Contour TS 
Make head or tail of this then but I'll take the Contour 6.4 Today 

Enjoy this lovely weather (Sorry Steff ) and take care folks xxx
WL


----------



## Davo

Get well soon @khskel and I hope everyone has a nice weekend. Started this morning with 6.8


----------



## Ditto

Good day all, glorious!  6.9 @ 9.24am forgot to take it as not sure when I was actually 'up' due to sleep routine well messed up. I don't sleep well unless I do Atkins. I need to get back on it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Remember me? Full of hay fever this week and woke after a largely sleepless, uncomfortably muggy night to a 6.9. Putting a new sensor on today, haven't quite managed the full fortnight without one!


Remember you? How could we ever forget you Northie  - you're the mainstay of this forum  Sorry to hear about your hayfever - itchy eyes atishoo atishoo  and all  understandable you took time out but so pleased you're back with us.
Take care now and stay well x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 6.9 for me despite guessing the carbs in hispital food. I've managed to resist the suitable for diabetics fruit juices.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Sorry to hear you're occupying a hospital bed khskel and do hope you feel better again very soon - take care and no chasing those nurses down the ward!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning.... No, afternoon....... No, evening all! Busy day only just getting on here now! Anyway I was an extremely annoying 11.3 after waking this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning.... No, afternoon....... No, evening all! Busy day only just getting on here now! Anyway I was an extremely annoying 11.3 after waking this morning.



That's annoying Stitch. I nearly swore but I guess you did that anyway when you looked at the meter!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning.... No, afternoon....... No, evening all! Busy day only just getting on here now! Anyway I was an extremely annoying 11.3 after waking this morning.


Just another blip Stitch  - you're getting there  - hope tomorrow's waking number is lower x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

6.7 for me this am 
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...feeling distinctly 'snotty' this morning...yuk...thought I had a good sleep...but woken up shattered...5.8 today.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. Gonna be another hot shift at work 
Sorry you're getting a cold Bubbsie. Awful to feel unwell in this heat as well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another hot, restless night, and woke to a variety of numbers this morning - 3.9 (Libre scan), 6.1 (Libre bloodtest) and 7.2 (Contour bloodtest 

New sensor seems to be reading very low all the time - apparently I spent all night hypo, and at one point was 'LO', which I clearly wasn't - I didn't start shovelling down the jelly babies!  I think I might have been lying on the sensor before that one though. Perhaps I'm a little dehydrated from the weather/hay fever? 

Also had a very vivid dream that the sensor had come off in the night and remember something about trying to get a telephone so I could report it to Abbott but no-one would let me use one  I was convinced it had come off when I woke up, but then decided to check - and it was still there  Mind you, in the dream it had been on for 4 days, and it's been less than a day, so perhaps it was a glimpse of the future?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.2, did anyone else have a day of lows yesterday? 
On my way to speak at peace event and a Jo Cox more in common event, going to be so hot! I will take lots of sweets and extra carbs.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Another hot, restless night, and woke to a variety of numbers this morning - 3.9 (Libre scan), 6.1 (Libre bloodtest) and 7.2 (Contour bloodtest
> 
> New sensor seems to be reading very low all the time - apparently I spent all night hypo, and at one point was 'LO', which I clearly wasn't - I didn't start shovelling down the jelly babies!  I think I might have been lying on the sensor before that one though. Perhaps I'm a little dehydrated from the weather/hay fever?
> 
> Also had a very vivid dream that the sensor had come off in the night and remember something about trying to get a telephone so I could report it to Abbott but no-one would let me use one  I was convinced it had come off when I woke up, but then decided to check - and it was still there  Mind you, in the dream it had been on for 4 days, and it's been less than a day, so perhaps it was a glimpse of the future?


I am having a difference of up to 1.5 which I think is ok. I do remember having one sensor last year which constantly was measuring more than 3 numbers different. I rang them up and they asked me to return it and sent me another sensor.
Love the #Lastleg photo!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feeling distinctly 'snotty' this morning...yuk...thought I had a good sleep...but woken up shattered...5.8 today.


Oh no, hope you can sleep and relax today. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> I am having a difference of up to 1.5 which I think is ok. I do remember having one sensor last year which constantly was measuring more than 3 numbers different. I rang them up and they asked me to return it and sent me another sensor.
> Love the #Lastleg photo!


One of my favourite programmes 

If the sensor doesn't improve over the next couple of days I might give them a call. I just did a scan at 5.3 and a blood test showed 7.6. I suppose I could just add 2 mmol/l onto each scan, but it does make the history and graphs look rather alarming!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, hot weather's certainly doing something to my levels, 7.1 this morning, rising quickly to 8.3. Libre shows a flat line til 4am, then a steep rise. Not my usual pattern at all!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> One of my favourite programmes
> 
> If the sensor doesn't improve over the next couple of days I might give them a call. I just did a scan at 5.3 and a blood test showed 7.6. I suppose I could just add 2 mmol/l onto each scan, but it does make the history and graphs look rather alarming!


Mine as well! I love it and is such a voice of sanity with all the craziness around.  I did change my Twitter photo and have also changed here as speaking today at a peace event and more in common get together.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, it's going to be hot here again with no sign of a cooling breeze atm. 
A horrid 8.7 today, all my own fault . Have given myself a kick up the proverbial.  
@Northerner What a horrid dream. So far my sensors have read upto 2.0 below my meter. They frequently show me as being in hypoland at night too, when I know I'm not, well I hope I'm not.


----------



## Carolg

9 for me this morning. Had a bottle of alcohol free lager with meal at 8 pm so maybe not a good idea.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 when I first woke thanks to a starling doing an exceptionally good rendition of my alarm. Fed the cats and had another hour. 6.3 @ 8:30. 
Was going to do a day gardening but taking it steady on Drs orders. 
@Northerner if you decide to report that sensor Abbott will prob ask for the finger test figures as well so have a note if them handy.
Stay hydrated everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and something of a heatwave here which is no good for me with my 'boiling blood syndrome!' 

Hope everyone else enjoys the rays.


----------



## Enid

A 8.8 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and something of a heatwave here which is no good for me with my 'boiling blood syndrome!'
> 
> Hope everyone else enjoys the rays.


Sweltering here too Amigo...Harry kept digging under the hedge...great big hole...he got told off several times...filled it back in...yesterday saw him do it again...just about to 'sort him out'...then as soon as he dug it...he spun himself round...promptly sat in it  right in the middle... under the hedge... the coolest spot in the whole garden...may extend it & join him later...what a clever boy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, hot weather's certainly doing something to my levels, 7.1 this morning, rising quickly to 8.3. Libre shows a flat line til 4am, then a steep rise. Not my usual pattern at all!


Yuk...sweltering here Robin...I never do well in this heat!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.2 today. Gonna be another hot shift at work
> Sorry you're getting a cold Bubbsie. Awful to feel unwell in this heat as well.


Actually eased off Linda...think its the weather...so hot & muggy here...fingers crossed!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Sweltering here too Amigo...Harry kept digging under the hedge...great big hole...he got told off several times...filled it back in...yesterday saw him do it again...just about to 'sort him out'...then as soon as he dug it...he spun himself round...promptly sat in it  right in the middle... under the hedge... the coolest spot in the whole garden...may extend it & join him later...what a clever boy!



I'm looking for a cool 'hole' to disappear into too Bubbsie! This kitchen is very hot. Not sure whose mad idea it was to cook in this weather. Hope your cold disappears...maybe a bit of hayfever?

Only good thing is my BG's seem to like this heat, I'm 5.9 presently.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I'm looking for a cool 'hole' to disappear into too Bubbsie! This kitchen is very hot. Not sure whose mad idea it was to cook in this weather. Hope your cold disappears...maybe a bit of hayfever?
> 
> Only good thing is my BG's seem to like this heat, I'm 5.9 presently.


Not sure Harry will share his 'bolt hole' Amigo...he's dug a second one now (bless him)...think it's more a touch of hay fever than a cold...brightened up a bit now...until I started the housework & gardening...sweltering...haven't tested yet  this afternoon...hope the hot weather does the same for mine...5.9...spot on...I have just started cooking...had to...been eating mainly service station food for the last ten or so days...got to get back into a routine...but...staying out of the kitchen as much as I can.


----------



## Carolg

Really warm here as well. Lovely though


----------



## Kaylz

Hello guys  was put off by the certificate error but as everyone else was getting the same decided to just log in  twas a 5.8 for me this morning, @Northerner wonder if its the heat that causes strange dreams? I had one about an un bolused for Yorkshire pudding feast! actually woke up in a bit of distress to the partner cradling me haha, how nice of him eh lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...muggy night...woke to a 6.3 today...up slightly for me for the last few days...think it must be the weather...finding the heat trying!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It shows every sign of being another sweltering day again. I'm so glad I live a few minutes walk from the sea, it must be awful Inland.
It's 4.7 for me after a bit of a hump in the early part of the night my Libre graph was fairly even.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here. Here comes the sun!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.8 for me. Looks like I didn't need that oatcake at bed time.
Back to work today. I'm glad it's an air conditioned office.
Stay cool.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Shaping up to be nice here today. 8.2 for me this morning. Coming down


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.7 after another low day yesterday, have had to reduce my rapid and now going to change my lantus.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. It shows every sign of being another sweltering day again. I'm so glad I live a few minutes walk from the sea, it must be awful Inland.
> It's 4.7 for me after a bit of a hump in the early part of the night my Libre graph was fairly even.


Is there room for me on the 4.7 step, living by the sea sounds rather lovely!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.1 here after a bedtime biscuit for a 5.9, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's a 6.8 here today if I may join you khskel? Air conditioned sounds very appealing


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here. Here comes the sun!


@Bloden . So close


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a 8.9 for me today. And its sweltering in central London today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you @Ljc  and @New-journey on the 4.7 step please. 

My plaster cast has got steam coming out of it! I had an oh so refreshing layer of soft wool fleece put under the cast to protect my broken bones. It's like being wrapped in a high tog duvet, super! 

Have a good stable bg week everyone


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Over the last few days it's been 5.8, 5.3 and today was a 6.2


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you @Ljc  and @New-journey on the 4.7 step please.
> 
> My plaster cast has got steam coming out of it! I had an oh so refreshing layer of soft wool fleece put under the cast to protect my broken bones. It's like being wrapped in a high tog duvet, super!
> 
> Have a good stable bg week everyone



How I feel for you Flower!  It's unbearable enough without the added cladding to contend with!

A round, rotund 7 this morning but as I was sat outside a pub in the welcome cool air late last night eating chips and gravy from the Chinese, it's a lucky escape!


----------



## Davo

Cloudy here but still warm, struggled to sleep last night!!

7.9 this morning which I was pleased with since I had a Chinese takeaway last night


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been 10.5 Sat & Sun, but upto 14.5 this morning, don't know whether that is the weather, lack of sleep.


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon not been able to get on the last couple of days but numbers were 6.9 and 8.0 this morning, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. It's a cloudy and much cooler day so far. I'm sitting here right next to the wide open patio doors, listen to the birdsong and relishing the coolness. Whilst  giving my brekkie bolus the time it needs before I can eat. 
It's 4.6 with a washing line into the red zone during the night.
Oh our awning has seized up, it just won't come out to play.  I did a bit of googling and checkatrade , just by chance the second one we phoned, was the one that installed this poorly one 
Wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
16 years ago, I think we've had our monies worth out of it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today (5.4 Libre)

Good morning @Ljc, lovely to hear the birdsong in the morning, and definitely a bit cooler  Not sure it's going to stay that way though!

Hope you can get that awning sorted!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.8 here - I suspect it's the weather, or hormones, or the colour of my neighbour's car, or my excitement cos it's the end of term...could be ANYTHING!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another hot muggy night...off to the anti-coagulation clinic today...had to cancel last weeks appointment at short notice...hoping I get the 'magic' number this time...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning like most of us had a restless nights sleep woke to 7.4 

Good luck at clinic Bubbsie hopefully the magic number


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another hot muggy night...off to the anti-coagulation clinic today...had to cancel last weeks appointment at short notice...hoping I get the 'magic' number this time...woke to a 5.9.


Good luck, Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Good luck, Bubbsie!


Thanks Bloden...good luck with the weather...the end of term...and if it is the neighbours car...tell me' to park it elsewhere.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning like most of us had a restless nights sleep woke to 7.4
> 
> Good luck at clinic Bubbsie hopefully the magic number


Thanks Barbara...haven't been for five weeks now...feeling quite resentful I have to go this morning...silly I know...keeping me going...ooh such hot muggy nights...7.4... great in the circumstances...supposed to be cooler this evening...fingers crossed.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another hot muggy night...off to the anti-coagulation clinic today...had to cancel last weeks appointment at short notice...hoping I get the 'magic' number this time...woke to a 5.9.


Good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a cloudy and much cooler day so far. I'm sitting here right next to the wide open patio doors, listen to the birdsong and relishing the coolness. Whilst  giving my brekkie bolus the time it needs before I can eat.
> It's 4.6 with a washing line into the red zone during the night.
> Oh our awning has seized up, it just won't come out to play.  I did a bit of googling and checkatrade , just by chance the second one we phoned, was the one that installed this poorly one
> Wait for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 16 years ago, I think we've had our monies worth out of it.


Definitely had your monies worth Lin...I have the patio doors open...cooler this morning...just been out in the garden...birds at the feeder...singing their hearts out...about to sit down for breakfast & coffee there...had to come in...the temptation is to sit there for the rest of the morning...have to get ready...hope that awning is back in action soon...can't do this heat.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Good luck.


Thanks grovesy.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck bubbsie.my grandson is so lucky, he self tests and text his results to lab, and gets a text back. This is through paediatric service though, and possibly will change when goes to adult service


----------



## Carolg

9.8 for me, but had munchies last night.good morning everyone


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Morning all, its a 5.1 for me today after yesterdays 35c temperature


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here! Song thrush reminded me it's nearly the longest day by starting up at ten to four this morning!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 4.0 to kick off Tuesday and steam is still coming out of my cast  

I think the same noisy bird flew across the Cotswolds and started chirping outside my window at 4am Robin


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 here. 
Expected lower to be honest as was very restrained yesterday! You just never can tell what that little meter is going to land on!
Good luck at clinic Bubbsie.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.5 here, good luck @Bubbsie  I'm off out to an appointment in the other town ya know the one I fell in a fortnight ago so keep your fingers crossed for me today please peeps lol x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.9 for me and went to bed so late but had a lie in. I think today is a little cooler , wishing everyone not too high or too low numbers.
@Bubbsie good luck with getting the magic number


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Was 5.7 when I woke after running a bit high yesterday. Off to the vampires to see if the iron has done the trick. Good luck @Bubbsie and indeed everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and 7.1 here.
> Expected lower to be honest as was very restrained yesterday! You just never can tell what that little meter is going to land on!
> Good luck at clinic Bubbsie.


Thanks Linda...have been restraining myself the last few days...felt I'd gone off the rails a little...for the last few nights no Kit Kat snacks before bed...levels slightly higher...last night ate some before bed...levels back in the fives...so agree...you never know what that meter will dictate...so until my meter tells me different...will be having that late night snack before bed.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. Was 5.7 when I woke after running a bit high yesterday. Off to the vampires to see if the iron has done the trick. Good luck @Bubbsie and indeed everyone.


Thanks Khskel...hope the vampire gets it first time...and the iron has done the trick.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.9 for me and went to bed so late but had a lie in. I think today is a little cooler , wishing everyone not too high or too low numbers.
> @Bubbsie good luck with getting the magic number


Thanks Jo...good score...snap!...hoping for a big 3 today...not been for five weeks...loving that...so if I can keep it up...who knows maybe another five week 'holiday'...it is a little cooler...still managed to almost melt while getting ready...hair freshly washed & blow dried now looks like a hay bale...thankfully long enough again to tie it back...roof down on the car today definitely.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...good score...snap!...hoping for a big 3 today...not been for five weeks...loving that...so if I can keep it up...who knows maybe another five week 'holiday'...it is a little cooler...still managed to almost melt while getting ready...hair freshly washed & blow dried now looks like a hay bale...thankfully long enough again to tie it back...roof down on the car today definitely.


How wonderful to have a car which the roof comes down, perfect at this hot time! Good to be same number as you, happy to not be as low as I have been. Hoping for a big 3 for you!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me on a thankfully cooler day!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I've been unable to get onto the board for a while, it said my clock was forward and it wasn't! 

This morning: 5.8 @ 5.22am. I've been expecting to be in double figures as being very stupid and eating carbs. Does heat lower your bg? Mind you, I'm still using up sister's Contour strips and I think it gives a false low reading which leads to complacency.


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.6 for me today, but I forgot to take my meds yesterday evening and ate a piece of victoria sandwich.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How wonderful to have a car which the roof comes down, perfect at this hot time! Good to be same number as you, happy to not be as low as I have been. Hoping for a big 3 for you!


Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Morning all. I've been unable to get onto the board for a while, it said my clock was forward and it wasn't!
> 
> This morning: 5.8 @ 5.22am. I've been expecting to be in double figures as being very stupid and eating carbs. Does heat lower your bg? Mind you, I'm still using up sister's Contour strips and I think it gives a false low reading which leads to complacency.




Heat has slightly reduced mine Ditto but this sausage roll I'm eating in Greggs certainly wont! Had to be done!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!



Oh good grief Bubbsie, you're getting like me having a bad fall! We need care in the community!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Heat has slightly reduced mine Ditto but this sausage roll I'm eating in Greggs certainly wont! Had to be done!


Ooh could just go a sausage roll now Amigo...thank goodness I'm home before I saw this...or...would have bought some.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!


Oh dear. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!


Hope youre ok now Bubbsie.


----------



## Ljc

I'm glad you scored a 3. Sorry to hear you slipped and hurt yourself.
Gentle hug.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh good grief Bubbsie, you're getting like me having a bad fall! We need care in the community!


It was awful...when the staff came over...one of them wiped a large piece of nectarine off the bottom of my shoe...couldn't believe it had been left lying there right on the main walkway to the tills...aching so much...arrived at the clinic with my shirt covered in blood...looked like I'd been in a punch up...not feeling great...everything jolted...if it doesn't ease off...going to ring the GP later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Hope youre ok now Bubbsie.


Thanks Stitch...in a lot of pain...and the elbow has started bleeding again...that'll be the Warfarin...not a lot thankfully...but...feel like every bone in my body has been rattled!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I'm glad you scored a 3. Sorry to hear you slipped and hurt yourself.
> Gentle hug.


Thanks Lin...my 'accident' has taken the edge off my 3 just a bit...honestly so careless of them...just glad was near the clinic so could stem the bleeding.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Oh dear. Hope it gets better soon.


Thanks grovesy...aching so much...waiting for my appointment with the musculoskeletal department...joints fairly painful at the best of times...going to take some painkillers...see if they work...at least I'm home.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh Bubbsie. So sorry to hear your good number was spoilt by a fall. Hope it stops bleeding and hurting soon xx


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> It was awful...when the staff came over...one of them wiped a large piece of nectarine off the bottom of my shoe...couldn't believe it had been left lying there right on the main walkway to the tills...aching so much...arrived at the clinic with my shirt covered in blood...looked like I'd been in a punch up...not feeling great...everything jolted...if it doesn't ease off...going to ring the GP later.


Ouch, how horrible for you and careless of them to leave nectarine on the floor. Your number was excellent and should be celebrating but when you are aching so much, rest and recuperation time. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> It was awful...when the staff came over...one of them wiped a large piece of nectarine off the bottom of my shoe...couldn't believe it had been left lying there right on the main walkway to the tills...aching so much...arrived at the clinic with my shirt covered in blood...looked like I'd been in a punch up...not feeling great...everything jolted...if it doesn't ease off...going to ring the GP later.



Ooo where there's blame there's a claim Bubs. I'm not litigious but I hope you put it in the accident book. They should be attending to hazards and slippages on their floors.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Ooo where there's blame there's a claim Bubs. I'm not litigious but I hope you put it in the accident book. They should be attending to hazards and slippages on their floors.


Waiting for the manager to call me...elbow hurting like crazy Amigo...also fingers on that hand full of pins & needles...rest of me feels like it been trampolining ...they took my details...going to tell the manger to retain the CCTV...furious...as you say they should be attending to spillages on the floor...it was right on the centre concourse...not hidden down a dark aisle.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Ouch, how horrible for you and careless of them to leave nectarine on the floor. Your number was excellent and should be celebrating but when you are aching so much, rest and recuperation time. I hope you feel better very soon.



Just hobbling about with great difficulty Jo...going to take some more pain killers...forgotten about my numbers for now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Oh Bubbsie. So sorry to hear your good number was spoilt by a fall. Hope it stops bleeding and hurting soon xx


Never been a lover of fruit Linda...particularly Nectarines (which was what I slipped on).


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!


Sorry to hear about your slip in the supermarket.  I hope the aching stops soon for you.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!



Great you got the number 3 , sorry to hear you had a fall hope you feel better soon maybe a check up with the gp wound be a good idea


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Great you got the number 3 , sorry to hear you had a fall hope you feel better soon maybe a check up with the gp wound be a good idea


Thanks Barbara...spoke with GP...got some  really strong pain killers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear about your slip in the supermarket.  I hope the aching stops soon for you.


Thanks Lorraine...taking pain killers...putting my feet up...not doing anything for the rest of the day.


----------



## Davo

So sorry to hear about your fall @Bubbsie. Sounds nasty and I hope the shop do something about it. I hope the pain killers you have been given work quickly. Enjoy your rest you deserve it. Hugs from here


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks Davo...not a great start to the day...but...painkillers seem to be kicking in at last...I'll certainly be doing something about it...whether or not the shop do!


----------



## Bloden

Aw, poor you, Bubbsie.  Hope the pain has subsided.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Aw, poor you, Bubbsie.  Hope the pain has subsided.


Thanks Bloden...just hobbled down the stairs...managed that in one piece...still very painful...think everything is still settling into place...to be expected I suppose.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...managed to get out of bed & downstairs this morning...everything aches...first cup of coffee & pain killers...good news is INR levels consistent...can start to reduce my Warfarin...so some good news...plus woke to a 5.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today, with 5.9 on Libre  Libre seems to have settled down and is now showing around 1 mmol/l lower than fingerprick.

Very sorry to hear about your fall @Bubbsie  I hope you recover quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today, with 5.9 on Libre  Libre seems to have settled down and is now showing around 1 mmol/l lower than fingerprick.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your fall @Bubbsie  I hope you recover quickly {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Alan.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 3.9 
From around 1am Libre shows a nice even line


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you're very sore @Bubbsie , I hope it eases soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all . Pleased with a 6.3 today. Another cortisone injection in hand this morning then s trip to chiropodist later as very painful toes and blisters. My new hotters shoes don't appear to be a good fit. Though could be the sheer amount of walking I've been doing in the heat lately! 
Hope you can rest today Bubbsie and your pains soon ease.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear you're very sore @Bubbsie , I hope it eases soon.


Thanks Lin...as said been hobbling about this morning...it 's not as bad as yesterday...so at least moving around...albeit slowly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all . Pleased with a 6.3 today. Another cortisone injection in hand this morning then s trip to chiropodist later as very painful toes and blisters. My new hotters shoes don't appear to be a good fit. Though could be the sheer amount of walking I've been doing in the heat lately!
> Hope you can rest today Bubbsie and your pains soon ease.


Ooh sounds painful Linda...on both counts...after all that fitting & waiting hope those shoes are not to blame...I am up...getting around...so improving...thank you...hope those blisters...feet...hand & shoes behave themselves today...yuk...blisters in this hot weather...ouch!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning woke to a 7.3 after a much cooler night have a good day everyone. 

Glad you moving better today Bubbsie take it easy 

Hope your appointments go well today Lindarose


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.3 for me after a half decent sleep.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A big round 6.0 here.  Going to be a hot one, but there's a breeze - hallelujah - so we'll be sweating cups not buckets!


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Well got to the anti-coagulation clinic...despite an accident en route...popped into the supermarket on the way...heading to the check out...slipped on something on the floor...went straight down...basket & everything went flying...I was flat out on the ground...finally when I got up...realised my elbow was bleeding profusely...fortunately only two minutes away from the clinic...when I got there they stopped the bleeding...dressed my elbow...aching so much everywhere...certainly could have done without that...yes...did get a number three after all that!


Oh, poor you. Hope you are better today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Woke at 4 then back to sleep for a bit.headache again, so maybe not drinking enough. 8.6 this morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh, poor you. Hope you are better today


Thanks Carol...moving about a bit...much to my relief!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Woke at 4 then back to sleep for a bit.headache again, so maybe not drinking enough. 8.6 this morning. Have a good day everyone


Could be Carol...trying to up my drinking now...or maybe the weather...so hot & muggy here...not sure how Scotland is faring in this heat?


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...managed to get out of bed & downstairs this morning...everything aches...first cup of coffee & pain killers...good news is INR levels consistent...can start to reduce my Warfarin...so some good news...plus woke to a 5.8 today.


Great for some progress, glad you have strong pain killers and good news about Warfarin. I hope today you can take it easy and recover, gentle hugs from me.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Could be Carol...trying to up my drinking now...or maybe the weather...so hot & muggy here...not sure how Scotland is faring in this heat?


Was at first aid training all day yesterday so didn't see much, but room was hot at times. Hence headache yesterday. Got home about 5.30 and opened door, sun room was like an oven and it was still lovely. Cool this morning. Roll on holiday


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today, with 5.9 on Libre  Libre seems to have settled down and is now showing around 1 mmol/l lower than fingerprick.


That is very good news about the Libre, I am loving mine and finding it so useful. I am having flat line at night and just little rises during the day, 8 days left for me. With this hot weather my numbers are lower and I wouldn't have noticed the lows so early.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.5 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> That is very good news about the Libre, I am loving mine and finding it so useful. I am having flat line at night and just little rises during the day, 8 days left for me. With this hot weather my numbers are lower and I wouldn't have noticed the lows so early.


They are brilliant, aren't they?


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 4.7 on Libre and 5.7 on my Contour next and relieved no lows on the Libre last night. 
Keep cool everyone and hope numbers aren't too affected by the heat.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.5 for me today.


Still doesn't appear to be a huge change in your levels Stitch, when is your next HbA1c/appointment due?


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 7.4 here, my liver is being so helpful this hot weather, chucking extra glucose out for me from 4am, just in case I need it when I get out of bed!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Still doesn't appear to be a huge change in your levels Stitch, when is your next HbA1c/appointment due?


Morning Northie, its not a huge change even though my waking numbers are normally under 10 now (still not as low as I'd like them to be). My next review is in October (should have been February, but was brought forward due to the change in medication). My lowest daytime reading recently has been 6.8 following several hours spent in the garden doing stuff. But I am still getting readings up to 14-15.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a midweek 4.0 for me. 

My pump suspended insulin delivery for 5 hours last nigh hhmm am I cured? I was promised I'd be cured by 1988 but maybe today's the day


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a midweek 4.0 for me.
> 
> My pump suspended insulin delivery for 5 hours last nigh hhmm am I cured? I was promised I'd be cured by 1988 but maybe today's the day


That would be VERY good!  Perhaps your pancreas is having a 'phased' return to work so it doesn't feel overtaxed to begin with?


----------



## Flower

I think you're on to something there Northerner   After nearly 40 years of sticking strictly to its zero hours contract it's going to have to build up its strength slowly- maybe just trying a few night shifts


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys , sorry to hear about your fall @Bubbsie I hope it starts to ease and you feel better soon! 5.4 here this morning and thunderstorms are the forecast so will see haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> I think you're on to something there Northerner   After nearly 40 years of sticking strictly to its zero hours contract it's going to have to build up its strength slowly- maybe just trying a few night shifts


Not at all funny Flower...but...that did make me smile...that's certainly one way to look at it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys , sorry to hear about your fall @Bubbsie I hope it starts to ease and you feel better soon! 5.4 here this morning and thunderstorms are the forecast so will see haha x


Thanks Kaylz...pottering about this morning...still painful but much better than yesterday...selfishly hoping for some rain (not sure about the thunder)...need to cool down...good score.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Was at first aid training all day yesterday so didn't see much, but room was hot at times. Hence headache yesterday. Got home about 5.30 and opened door, sun room was like an oven and it was still lovely. Cool this morning. Roll on holiday


Blimey Carol...could have done with your services yesterday...if only I'd known...honestly hate training courses...for me...the never seem to deliver what I am expecting...sounds hot...humid...and sweaty...bet that relief was palpable when you got home...yes indeed...roll on that holiday...hope its not too far away.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this morning. And now the torrential rain starts...at least the forecasts were accurate! 

Hope the soreness eases off today Bubbsie.


----------



## Wirrallass

À very good morning peeps on another hot sunny day 
Same as khskel  - a 6.3
WL


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning (just) all. A good 5.4 today, and an even good-er nice round 5.0 yesterday


----------



## Davo

I hope the pain has eased a little @Bubbsie as the day has gone by. 

4.4 for me this morning (like to be a little higher)


----------



## Grannylorraine

13.6 for me today so back high, but I was anxious about my mammogram so I am hoping that caused it.  See the doctor again in 3 weeks so will see what the next course of action is.
#


----------



## Kaylz

Davo said:


> 4.4 for me this morning (like to be a little higher)


Me too! If I see anything from 4.5 under I'm like oh god haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie 
Sorry to hear you had an unforeseen accident Bubbs  - make that claim  - I had similar fall yonks ago, broke ankle  - was off work nearly 3 months with leg in plaster! Hope your aches and pains are easing off with the painkillers. Sending some TLC & (((hugs))) take care now x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie
> Sorry to hear you had an unforeseen accident Bubbs  - make that claim  - I had similar fall yonks ago, broke ankle  - was off work nearly 3 months with leg in plaster! Hope your aches and pains are easing off with the painkillers. Sending some TLC & (((hugs))) take care now x


Thanks WL...had a better day today...still painful...but been pottering about...have some strong pain killers...managed to get ll paperwork done...don't believe I've broken anything...but need to keep an eye on elbow...GP thinks I may have chipped bone...we'll see...had a call from manager of supermarket today...asked him to make sure CCTV of incident is preserved...also full names of staff who dealt with it...very apologetic...said I will be in touch...may have a meeting with him...so overall improved...keeping myself moving as much as I can...good job you can't hear the language as I lift myself out of the chair.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 13.6 for me today so back high, but I was anxious about my mammogram so I am hoping that caused it.  See the doctor again in 3 weeks so will see what the next course of action is.
> #


Natural to be anxious at that time Lorraine...stress/anxiety will raise those levels...hopefully will come down now that's out of the way.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this morning. And now the torrential rain starts...at least the forecasts were accurate!
> 
> Hope the soreness eases off today Bubbsie.


Getting there Amigo...would kill for some rain here...sweltering here again...maybe we'll get some later.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Carol...could have done with your services yesterday...if only I'd known...honestly hate training courses...for me...the never seem to deliver what I am expecting...sounds hot...humid...and sweaty...bet that relief was palpable when you got home...yes indeed...roll on that holiday...hope its not too far away.


7 working days to go,,,,14 days work plus to do before I go


----------



## Ditto

5.8 (third time this week) @ 7.31am. I'll be glad when the Contour strips are finished, I so much prefer the Codefree now. 

Can't believe this, is it true or a hoax? 
http://shareblue.com/white-house-says-diabetics-dont-deserve-health-insurance/


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 7 working days to go,,,,14 days work plus to do before I go[/QUO
> Made me laugh Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another sweltering night...still waiting for the rain that was promised...just to break this humidity...woke to a 5.6 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> 5.8 (third time this week) @ 7.31am. I'll be glad when the Contour strips are finished, I so much prefer the Codefree now.
> 
> Can't believe this, is it true or a hoax?
> http://shareblue.com/white-house-says-diabetics-dont-deserve-health-insurance/


Good numbers Ditto...consistent...well done.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, although it's a HS on the Libre!


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning it's a 7.0 for me this morning and like you Bubbsie waiting for some rain and a cooler night


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5 on the dot for me. I think another sensor required soon to see what's happening overnight. Basal reduction required again?
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. An annoying and unexplained 8.8 here. 

I won't let it bug me tho cos it's a 'me day' today! Off to Oviedo for a bit of retail therapy...
How's the elbow, Bubbsie?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.2 for me on my Contour next and 4.3 on Libre, so HS for me. I think the cooler weather is coming.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An annoying and unexplained 8.8 here.
> 
> I won't let it bug me tho cos it's a 'me day' today! Off to Oviedo for a bit of retail therapy...
> How's the elbow, Bubbsie?


Have a fun 'me' day, good day for retail therapy and hope blood sugars behave.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another sweltering night...still waiting for the rain that was promised...just to break this humidity...woke to a 5.6 today.


I hope your elbow feels better, did you get any sleep? That's a  good number and think rain is on its way!


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Have a fun 'me' day, good day for retail therapy and hope blood sugars behave.


Thanks, NJ. My BG always tries to sabotage a 'me' day (Lunch out and I still find carb counting by eye a real challenge) but I just ignore its hissy fits.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Thanks, NJ. My BG always tries to sabotage a 'me' day (Lunch out and I still find carb counting by eye a real challenge) but I just ignore its hissy fits.


Wonderful stategy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An annoying and unexplained 8.8 here.
> 
> I won't let it bug me tho cos it's a 'me day' today! Off to Oviedo for a bit of retail therapy...
> How's the elbow, Bubbsie?


Morning Bloden...aches & pains subsiding this morning thanks...although elbow is still incredibly tender...OUCH!...dammed diabetes is such a little teaser...8.8...hmmn...only one way to bring that down...shopping...my esteemed advice is to...spend...spend...spend...expect to hear good figures tomorrow...if not...you haven't spent enough...so may have to have another 'me' day.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Morning Bloden...aches & pains subsiding this morning thanks...although elbow is still incredibly tender...OUCH!...dammed diabetes is such a little teaser...8.8...hmmn...only one way to bring that down...shopping...my esteemed advice is to...spend...spend...spend...expect to hear good figures tomorrow...if not...you haven't spent enough...so may have to have another 'me' day.


You're terrible, Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I hope your elbow feels better, did you get any sleep? That's a  good number and think rain is on its way!


Thanks Jo I did...although fell asleep in the 'comfy' chair first...despite my best intentions not to...woke up at 11:30pm...off to bed...slept until 04:45...good for me...funnily enough although still quite sore... everything feeling so much better than yesterday...elbow being a little drama queen...will give her a couple more days before thinking about x-ray...be good to avoid a trip to Hospital...cooler here...hoping the rain is en route...then won't have to water the grass.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> You're terrible, Bubbsie.


Bloden...one of my favourite lines (you're terrible Muriel...love love love that film)...you're right...yes I am.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 5.2 for me on my Contour next and 4.3 on Libre, so HS for me. I think the cooler weather is coming.


Show off...hope you're right about the weather...spent most of yesterday hiding inside...although thinking of slipping out into the garden...great breeze...a second coffee out there...before the rain arrives...good numbers...a run of house specials...clever girl!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo I did...although fell asleep in the 'comfy' chair first...despite my best intentions not to...woke up at 11:30pm...off to bed...slept until 04:45...good for me...funnily enough although still quite sore... everything feeling so much better than yesterday...elbow being a little drama queen...will give her a couple more days before thinking about x-ray...be good to avoid a trip to Hospital...cooler here...hoping the rain is en route...then won't have to water the grass.


Thats great everything feels better and always good to avoid trip to hospital!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Another hot sticky night, but was woken at 5am by the curtains flapping as the wind picked up, so cooler now. Turned over and got another couple of hours sleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thats great everything feels better and always good to avoid trip to hospital!


Odd Jo...since the accident...been hobbling around...managed to tidy the house...do laundry...all paperwork completed...finished my invoices about twenty minutes ago...ready to send...seem to have got far more done in the last two days than I have the last week!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Show off...hope you're right about the weather...spent most of yesterday hiding inside...although thinking of slipping out into the garden...great breeze...a second coffee out there...before the rain arrives...good numbers...a run of house specials...clever girl!


Hee hee Don't tell the DF but my numbers have been rather good, apart from one hot day. Just realised my medical team here have abandoned me, no appointments booked, will be five months soon so think I will go and get my own HBA1c test done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.0 here. Another hot sticky night, but was woken at 5am by the curtains flapping as the wind picked up, so cooler now. Turned over and got another couple of hours sleep.


Wonderful...can't remember when I was last able to do that Robin...seems as soon as that chink of light hits the bedroom curtains (although supposedly have black out blinds)...I'm up & about.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Hee hee Don't tell the DF but my numbers have been rather good, apart from one hot day. Just realised my medical team here have abandoned me, no appointments booked, will be five months soon so think I will go and get my own HBA1c test done.


I book my own HbA1c test appointments now...GP seems happy with that...supposed to have one in June...been doing them every three months...but...waiting until September...so will be six months...I would do that Jo...best way.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.0 for me today, we had thunder and lightning with torrential rain last night was still rather warm though  x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.1 today. 
Injected finger not quite so swollen today and feet feeling better after being 'decorned' etc yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  6.0 for me today, we had thunder and lightning with torrential rain last night was still rather warm though  x


Please send it south and then southwest!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I've only gone and got a lovely House Special, I really do like to see a 5.2 !


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've only gone and got a lovely House Special, I really do like to see a 5.2 !


Congrats on the HS, you and me both!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It's bright and sunny with a stormy feel if you know what I mean, I hope we do have some of that wet stuff as for several years it mostly bypasses us.
woke up to 4.8 today, 

@Bubbsie I hope your elbow starts easing soon.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Please send it south and then southwest!


Sending it first class  lol x


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.1 for me today.  I am going to give me diet an overhaul as I have slipped backwards with one or two things I have been eating lately.


----------



## Browser

After a run of really good morning fasting numbers and a nice dinner which rose my BG to 7.1, I decided to be guardedly indulgent with one or two snack treats last night. Not surprisingly I woke up to 8.4 this morning ......... damn diabetic demons never sleep, do they?


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all on this refreshing cooler and wet Thursday!
Awoke to a 6.0  - so joining Kaylz today.
Take care folks.x


----------



## Amigo

A pretty bad 7.6 for me this morning but I suspect infection. I'm showing some but not all symptoms of a UTI with waves of sharp little pains in my lower stomach. I ended up in hospital last time this happened so it's making me a tad nervous. Fingers crossed


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking bgls this week are:-

6.3 Friday
6.4 Saturday
6.5 Sunday
6.1 Monday
6.3 Tuesday
6.3 Wednesday
6.0 Thursday

Average waking bgl this week is 6.2 mmol - room for improvement? Definitely 

Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> My waking bgls this week are:-
> 
> 6.3 Friday
> 6.4 Saturday
> 6.5 Sunday
> 6.1 Monday
> 6.3 Tuesday
> 6.3 Wednesday
> 6.0 Thursday
> 
> Average bgl this week is 6.2 mmol - room for improvement? Definitely
> 
> Diet control and exercise only



Nothing wrong with those at all wirralass. Imagine the Hba1c you'd get with those levels...well out of diabetic range and you're doing this without the benefit of a net!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Nothing wrong with those at all wirralass. Imagine the Hba1c you'd get with those levels...well out of diabetic range and you're doing this without the benefit of a net!


Thank you Amigo - I thought those numbers were high as I've had days and weeks in the 5's and even 4's.but not on a regular basis. Surprised I woke today with a 6.0 considering I had a late evening meal of spaghetti bolognaise!!! Enjoyed  BTW I love your avatar. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A pretty bad 7.6 for me this morning but I suspect infection. I'm showing some but not all symptoms of a UTI with waves of sharp little pains in my lower stomach. I ended up in hospital last time this happened so it's making me a tad nervous. Fingers crossed


Unusually high for you Amigo and I understand your concern - please don't delay having it checked out if you suspect UTI - tho it could well be that the DF is quietly hanging around  - keep testing to put your mind at rest x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you Amigo - I thought thone numbers were high as I've had days and weeks in the 5's and even 4's.but not on a regular basis. Surprised I woke today with a 6.0 considering I had a late evening meal of spaghetti bolognaise!!! Enjoyed
> WL x


Imagine the shock I had when my pre lunch yesterday was 6.1 post was 7.9 and by pre dinner was 4.9 lol even more shocking when the bedtime flung only a 5.4 at me so it was a biscuit induced 6.0 this morning haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Imagine the shock I had when my pre lunch yesterday was 6.1 post was 7.9 and by pre dinner was 4.9 lol even more shocking when the bedtime flung only a 5.4 at me so it was a biscuit induced 6.0 this morning haha x


That's diabetes for you (us!) This crazy world of Diabetes mucks us about sometimes  You were all over the place yesterday weren't you Kaylz but to end up with a 5.4 at bedtime was the icing on the cake - oooo did I mention cake? Haha! x


----------



## Wirrallass

@New-journey
Congratulations on your HOUSE SPECIAL NJ x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower
Congratulations on your HOUSE SPECIAL Flower x


----------



## the blue wildebeest

It has been 9.1,9.2,9.3,9.3,9.3 until this morning, which was 7.0 (down from last night's 7.5).
New HbA1c, as ever the number reluctantly given, 45. (They prefer to say "borderline, no action". I have yet to find what stimulates action, other than HbA1c 125...)


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, had a busy day at a health and safety expo, anyway I was at 8.8 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon all, had a busy day at a health and safety expo, anyway I was at 8.8 this morning.



A bit better Stitch!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon all, had a busy day at a health and safety expo, anyway I was at 8.8 this morning.


You're getting there Stitch  x


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A pretty bad 7.6 for me this morning but I suspect infection. I'm showing some but not all symptoms of a UTI with waves of sharp little pains in my lower stomach. I ended up in hospital last time this happened so it's making me a tad nervous. Fingers crossed


And toes crossed for you


----------



## Carolg

No morning reading, left monitor at work. Late finish tonight and looking forward to a weekend with friends


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Imagine the shock I had when my pre lunch yesterday was 6.1 post was 7.9 and by pre dinner was 4.9 lol even more shocking when the bedtime flung only a 5.4 at me so it was a biscuit induced 6.0 this morning haha x


Imagine the shock I had when I saw your avatar today Kaylz - did you turn into the devil overnight or what with those horns  Haha! Maybe you were preparing yourself in case the DF was thinking about visiting you 
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> My waking bgls this week are:-
> 
> 6.3 Friday
> 6.4 Saturday
> 6.5 Sunday
> 6.1 Monday
> 6.3 Tuesday
> 6.3 Wednesday
> 6.0 Thursday
> 
> Average waking bgl this week is 6.2 mmol - room for improvement? Definitely
> 
> Diet control and exercise only


Those results are excellent - perfectly consistent and in my opinion you just need to keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Imagine the shock I had when I saw your avatar today Kaylz - did you turn into the devil overnight or what with those horns  Haha! Maybe you were preparing yourself in case the DF was thinking about visiting you
> WL


 it's fox ears  I'm away to change it again anyway lol prepared to be even more shocked  xxx


----------



## Kaylz

Aww man can't change it just now  lol xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Those results are excellent - perfectly consistent and in my opinion you just need to keep doing what you are doing!


Thank you Northie  - it wasn't until I was checking my weeks waking bgl that I noticed all my numbers are in the 6's. What amazed me tho is that I woke to a 6.0 this morning after having a late evening meal of spaghetti bolognaise  - a full dinner plate of it!! Pasta 
Diabetes works in mysterious ways for sure!  x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

8.6 this morning but I'm in pain with sunburn as I have been since Sunday. Yesterday it was 9.6 so is coming back down thankfully.


----------



## Northerner

Dollypolly said:


> 8.6 this morning but I'm in pain with sunburn as I have been since Sunday. Yesterday it was 9.6 so is coming back down thankfully.


Sorry to hear about the sunburn, that's horrible  I always slap factor 50 on these days!   Hope the pain eases soon 

Good morning  7.5 for me today - 5.9 on Libre. Since I started using the Libre I'm less trusting of my waking levels as I know I am lower and rock steady through the night. All the glucose tips out of my head when it comes off the pillow and ends up in my fingertips, I'm sure!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> No morning reading, left monitor at work. Late finish tonight and looking forward to a weekend with friends


Enjoy your weekend Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...feel shattered today...could have done with a lay in...but...working...thankfully cooler weather...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6 for me. 
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.0 for me today.have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.0 again for me this morning, have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Enjoy your weekend, everyone.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.9 here hope you all have a fab day  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.6 for me with 3.9 on Libre. Shattered but won't be as busy in the next week and holiday on the 3rd July, so excited!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me - oh so close! 



Northerner said:


> All the glucose tips out of my head when it comes off the pillow and ends up in my fingertips, I'm sure!



Wasn't that your tip in '100 things I wish I'd known about living with diabetes' Northerner?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Going to see the Bat Out Of Hell Musical tonight, I cant wait.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 2.8 when I first woke up. 3.8 now.  I really don't like juice or glucose for brekkie.


----------



## Grannylorraine

14.8 today, but I did forget to take my meds again last night, second time this week.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.7 for me which suggests there's still some kind of issue brewing. Aww well, it will all come out in the wash!


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, now I have the forum access sorted out, I  can rejoin you daily.

5.4 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning. 2.8 when I first woke up. 3.8 now.  I really don't like juice or glucose for brekkie.


Oh no, poor you, how are you feeling? Have your numbers gone up now? I agree glucose first thing is not fun!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone, now I have the forum access sorted out, I  can rejoin you daily.
> 
> 5.4 this morning


Nice to see you back @Hazel!  Great waking number too!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 7.7 for me which suggests there's still some kind of issue brewing. Aww well, it will all come out in the wash!


Hope it turns out to be 'summat and nowt', as my Mum used to say


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 10.7 this morning - house renovation stress i seemed to have used as an excuse to eat crap and loads of ice cream... back on the ball today! 

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Oh no, poor you, how are you feeling? Have your numbers gone up now? I agree glucose first thing is not fun!


Thanks they've gone up now ,  took some doing though. 
I just want to crawl back to bed now


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone, now I have the forum access sorted out, I  can rejoin you daily.
> 
> 5.4 this morning


Welcome back Hazel.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Hope it turns out to be 'summat and nowt', as my Mum used to say



I do too northerner, thanks 

Hope you're feeling brighter soon @Ljc


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Going to see the Bat Out Of Hell Musical tonight, I cant wait.


Oh ENJOY  x


Ljc said:


> Good morning. 2.8 when I first woke up. 3.8 now. I really don't like juice or glucose for brekkie.


Hope your feeling better now! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all on this sunny Friday.
And it's 6.8 for me.
Hope you all have an enjoyable weekend folks, take care. x


----------



## Dollypolly

6.1 for me this am good I say as I was getting worried but then I know why it was high the other days.


----------



## the blue wildebeest

After one 7.0 it is back to 8.8 again... Dandelion extract anyone?


----------



## Davo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Going to see the Bat Out Of Hell Musical tonight, I cant wait.



Wow I am sure that will be great. Be sure to let us know what it is like. Enjoy


----------



## Davo

7.1 for me this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.6 and wondering if the theory that nightmares can come from low blood sugars is true - woke up at 5 (only just tested) from a nightmare not of your normal traditional nightmares but one where I woke and then woke my husband in fear that I'd actually given the ownership our house away when loaning 5k from our bank to my friend, it also involved us being on holiday (which we are not) and searching for and cafe for toast & jam which I don't eat and our family Christmas Eve box - I realise none of that makes sense but it felt incredibly real but omg it was horrific thinking I'd lost our house!

Anyway, wirralass hope the lack of sleep was intentional otherwise hope you can get some sleep too. 

Right. To attempt a power nap before my small person wakes me!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.6 and wondering if the theory that nightmares can come from low blood sugars is true - woke up at 5 (only just tested) from a nightmare not of your normal traditional nightmares but one where I woke and then woke my husband in fear that I'd actually given the ownership our house away when loaning 5k from our bank to my friend, it also involved us being on holiday (which we are not) and searching for and cafe for toast & jam which I don't eat and our family Christmas Eve box - I realise none of that makes sense but it felt incredibly real but omg it was horrific thinking I'd lost our house!
> 
> Anyway, wirralass hope the lack of sleep was intentional otherwise hope you can get some sleep too.
> 
> Right. To attempt a power nap before my small person wakes me!


Not intentional Grainger  - but restless leg syndrome  - probably have a kip later as I doubt I'll be able to ride it out til tonight - oh and good morning G hope you manage 40 winks too  x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

[]


wirralass said:


> Happy good Saturday morning peeps - windy & cloudy sky out there!
> Can't say it's a waking bgl as I've been awake all night but it's a 6.3
> Hope you all get the numbers you want folks and take care x


Ooh how frustrating for you...hoping you manage to get your head down this morning WL...I'm up so early nowadays...but...at least I am managing to get some sleep.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Bubbsie  - how come your avatar is on my post? Ha!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up at 5am again...rarely get beyond that time nowadays...however...given there seems to be a 'rash' of insomnia about (hope you both manage some rest @wirralass... @grainger)...grateful I am getting some sleep...woke to a 5.8 this morning...cooler weather...about to make a second coffee...wander out into the garden...enjoy that breeze!


----------



## Wirrallass

What's going on here or am I seeing things? Bubbsie's post & mine are duplicated!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> What's going on here or am I seeing things? Bubbsie's post & mine are duplicated!!!


Me again...blasted internet keeps going to 'limited'...so have to disconnect...then reconnect...so it posted the one that wouldn't load initially...it's all so scientific...whereas I am not...ooh help.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Me again...blasted internet keeps going to 'limited'...so have to disconnect...then reconnect...so it posted the one that wouldn't load initially...it's all so scientific...whereas I am not...ooh help.


And it won't let me delete the duplication...so it stays there...a monument to my incompetence...more coffee needed immediately!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Saturday morning peeps  - windy & cloudy out there! 
Can't say it's a waking bgl as I've been awake all night but it's a 6.3.
Hope you all get the numbers you want folks and take care x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all you sleepless peeps! I'm an alarm clock needer And 7.2 today.off to London with youngest son and seeing ELO tonight at wembkey.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning Everyone. After a falling out with a Sensor yesterday my new one says 5.9 my meter is 5.5 
I've never had readings so close. I activated the sensor directly after putting on last night as I couldn't bear to be without one for so long. 

I hope you all have a good weekend. It's lovely and cool here , no sun as yet.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning Everyone. After a falling out with a Sensor yesterday my new one says 5.9 my meter is 5.5
> I've never had readings so close. I activated the sensor directly after putting on last night as I couldn't bear to be without one for so long.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It's lovely and cool here , no sun as yet.


Ah, great to have readings so close! I still haven't got used to this one reading lower than blood readings and I'm 6 days in!  Great numbers Lin 

I was 7.5 (blood) 6.2 (Libre once up) 5.4 (Libre still lying down). Whatever the truth, my number standing up doesn't appear to represent my levels through the night - I woke up and tested a few times and hovered around 4.0 during the night


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all you sleepless peeps! I'm an alarm clock needer And 7.2 today.off to London with youngest son and seeing ELO tonight at wembkey.


Have a smashing time!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all you sleepless peeps! I'm an alarm clock needer And 7.2 today.off to London with youngest son and seeing ELO tonight at wembkey.


That should be a fantastic concert  - ELO one of my favourites  - enjoy your evening and say 'Ello to ELO for me plz! x
WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 when I woke and 5.7 after sorting the ravenous cats out despite a hypo overshoot of 9.7 before bed. Can't get 'that' chord from Creep out of my head after watching Radiohead on the tele last night.
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Well get me! Another 5.2 today. What's going on? Who's locked the DF in a cupboard? 

Have a rocking time at ELO Lindarose


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today. Enjoy ELO later @Lindarose. One of my faves.


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone - wakened to 6.3 this morning, a bit higher than normal for me, but not too concerned.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.4 this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and 4.7 with blood test and 3.9 on Libre.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Happy good Saturday morning peeps  - windy & cloudy out there!
> Can't say it's a waking bgl as I've been awake all night but it's a 6.3.
> Hope you all get the numbers you want folks and take care x


Oh no, sorry to hear that and hope you can sleep during the day. Xx


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.5 for me this morning.

Sorry you couldn't sleep @wirralass...I get that chattering head syndrome some nights when my brain seems to go into stress mode and keeps talking to me!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that and hope you can sleep during the day. Xx


Thanks NJ  - it was my flippin restless leg syndrome that kept me awake  - got up walked around but my legs just wouldn't settle  - pointless going back to bed. Suffered with it for years so I'm used to it. Will try to have to winks later. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A better 6.5 for me this morning.
> 
> Sorry you couldn't sleep @wirralass...I get that chattering head syndrome some nights when my brain seems to go into stress mode and keeps talking to me!


Thank you Amigo. A big improvement on yesterdays number - I'm pleased for you  - i know you were concerned  - now tell me, does your brain tell you the winning numbers on the Euro millions? x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  Well get me! Another 5.2 today. What's going on? Who's locked the DF in a cupboard?



I've packed her off for what she thinks is a 'Spa Day' - little does she know she's going to the BXR gym in London for a 'Spar Day' to help boxer Anthony Joshua prepare for his next fight!  

Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I've packed her off for what she thinks is a 'Spa Day' - little does she know she's going to the BXR gym in London for a 'Spar Day' to help boxer Anthony Joshua prepare for his next fight!
> 
> Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I've packed her off for what she thinks is a 'Spa Day' - little does she know she's going to the BXR gym in London for a 'Spar Day' to help boxer Anthony Joshua prepare for his next fight!
> 
> Congratulations on the House Special!



I'm willing to go and give Anthony a bit of a punc......er hand with her.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon people just logging on now, was 6.2 just after 7am, higher than normal but never mind, hope everyone has a great day!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon people just logging on now, was 6.2 just after 7am, higher than normal but never mind, hope everyone has a great day!  x


Afternoon Kaylz  - had a lie in did you? That's not a bad number hun so don't fret  - you have a gr8 day too x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Afternoon Kaylz  - had a lie in did you? That's not a bad number hun so don't fret  - you have a gr8 day too x
> WL


HAHA I wish! I've forgotten what a lie in is! just was busy doing other things this morning x


----------



## Dollypolly

8.2 this am not sure what's going on but it'll come down eventually I hope.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> 8.2 this am not sure what's going on but it'll come down eventually I hope.


Don't fret Dolly, it will - just do 50mins of Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds  - that'll bring your number down!!! Fingers crossed 
I bought this DVD on your recommendation and her Belly Blasting Walk! x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

@wirralass how has that been do you like it at all. I don't even mind her voice to be honest as some found her irritating.
When doing exercises I find I raise the blood sugars a wee bitty but not much thankfully as I did an experiment when doing so. I found it very interesting I have to say.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dollypolly said:


> @wirralass how has that been do you like it at all. I don't even mind her voice to be honest as some found her irritating.
> When doing exercises I find I raise the blood sugars a wee bitty but not much thankfully as I did an experiment when doing so. I found it very interesting I have to say.


TBH Dolly I have only watched it to see what I'm letting myself in for and until I try the walk I won't know  - bit concerned about my knees doing so much bending but until I try I won't know  - even so I expect I'll start at a slower rate then build up speed over time. Anyway I'm eager to start the walking ASAP. Will let you know how I get on. Oh & I don't think Leslie's voice will grind at my nerves  x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late in the day as I went out straight after breakfast for another cake class,  (didn't eat any),  anyway was 11.5 this morning,m was disappointed as went to bed on an 8, which is my target figure from doc and that was after eating sweet potato chips.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Late in the day as I went out straight after breakfast for another cake class,  (didn't eat any),  anyway was 11.5 this morning,m was disappointed as went to bed on an 8, which is my target figure from doc and that was after eating sweet potato chips.


Why are you disappointed with 11.5 Lorraine  its much much better than your yesterdays 14.8  so well done you hun x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  5.6 on meter . 5.8 on Libre   I love this sensor


----------



## Hazel

5.2 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...had to dash off to work late yesterday afternoon...got home about 11:30 pm...realised on the drive back hadn't eaten since  mid morning...so it was Sainsbury's local en route...nothing really suitable...but...starving...so all sorts of rubbish to ease my hunger...about four hours sleep...relieved to wake to a 5.7...phew!...doing absolutely sweet FA today...may not even answer the phone...shattered!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  5.6 on meter . 5.8 on Libre   I love this sensor


Not surprised Lin...working well for you...great numbers.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4.6 and sob sob, my sensor fell off, I was having a intense love affair  with it, just four days to go! I know they will replace but just adjusting to life again without one.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.6 and sob sob, my sensor fell off, I was having a intense love affair  with it, just four days to go! I know they will replace but just adjusting to life again without one.


What a pain Jo...hope the replacement arrives soon.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and a 4.6 and sob sob, my sensor fell off, I was having a intense love affair  with it, just four days to go! I know they will replace but just adjusting to life again without one.


It's so hard when they part company with us. I found my previous one on the floor with 3 days left on it.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> It's so hard when they part company with us. I found my previous one on the floor with 3 days left on it.


That awful moment when I tried to get a reading and nothing! I am glad you understand, thanks!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> What a pain Jo...hope the replacement arrives soon.


Thanks and was rushing out to work yesterday and back late, will ring soon. I will wait now till after my holiday as will be swimming and in water too much!

I hope you can really rest today and enjoy do nothing.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  5.6 on meter . 5.8 on Libre   I love this sensor


Such similar numbers, that's looks like a wonderful love affair! Great numbers too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  5.6 here have a good day guys  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  5.6 here have a good day guys  x


Morning @Kaylz great number and have a good day too.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. I seem to have aquired some sort of negative dawn phenomenon. 6,7 on waking and 5.7 half an hour later. Must get another sensor to see what's happening.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 5.0 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.8 for me for no apparent reason 

I must learn not to question the whereabouts of the DF!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.0 from me today have a good day all.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, 7.3 @ 7.00am. Not bad considering I had white bread for tea yesterday.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  Mo reading this morning as forgot pricker! 
Had a great time at concert and heading to station now 
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  9.8 for me for no apparent reason
> 
> I must learn not to question the whereabouts of the DF!


8.5 this morning, though 5.0 when I happened to wake at 3am. DF was definitely in the Cotswold area last night.


----------



## Dollypolly

6.1 at 6am 
9.2 at 8.30am 
Most weird


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and was rushing out to work yesterday and back late, will ring soon. I will wait now till after my holiday as will be swimming and in water too much!
> 
> I hope you can really rest today and enjoy do nothing.


Had a mad day yesterday...determined I wasn't going to work...went for a drive with Harry...roof down...in the front seat where he loves to be...home...feet up...watching rubbish TV...then came the call...what can you do?...yes sensible to wait...and the holiday...you must be counting the days...Harry sends his love...getting a bit full of himself...as evidenced by the photo...he says it's just for you...will send it on another post...can't seem to attach it here.


----------



## Bubbsie

@New-journey Harry sends his love... getting a bit too full of himself...this is entitled (at his suggestion)...'I'm just too cool for school'


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  9.8 for me for no apparent reason
> 
> I must learn not to question the whereabouts of the DF!



I know where she is Flower...lurking round my pillow zapping me with a waking 7.4. It drops after breakfast when she's cleared off!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> @New-journey Harry sends his love...View attachment 3668 getting a bit too full of himself...this is entitled (at his suggestion)...'I'm just too cool for school'



He looks like he means business too!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good morning, 7.3 @ 7.00am. Not bad considering I had white bread for tea yesterday.


Good number Ditto...considering the white bread...ran out of Burgen the other week...had white bread in the freezer...no choice...so enjoyed it...made sure I threw the rest of it away...in case I was 'tempted' again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> 8.5 this morning, though 5.0 when I happened to wake at 3am. DF was definitely in the Cotswold area last night.


My god,,,she's busy busy busy Robin...seems shes all over the place like some kind of bad rash!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> @New-journey Harry sends his love...View attachment 3668 getting a bit too full of himself...this is entitled (at his suggestion)...'I'm just too cool for school'


Am honoured, all feelings of dead sensor gone, please give him my love and will come and see him soon. Great car too!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> He looks like he means business too!


My goodness...if he had a licence...he'd be in the drivers seat...he loves it...got his own seat belt attachment...rests his head on the arm rest...occasionally sits up looking out the side window...some of the 'double takes' we get are hilarious.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Am honoured, all feelings of dead sensor gone, please give him my love and will come and see him soon. Great car too!


Yes he'll look forward to that...although if you'd seen what he'd just brought in from the garden...no idea what it is...but...pretty disgusting...mopped it up in some kitchen towel double quick...YUK!!!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> My goodness...if he had a licence...he'd be in the drivers seat...he loves it...got his own seat belt attachment...rests his head on the arm rest...occasionally sits up looking out the side window...some of the 'double takes' we get are hilarious.


It must be a extraordinary sight, I didn't even know you could get seat belts for dogs, Harry is one lucky dog!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> It must be a extraordinary sight, I didn't even know you could get seat belts for dogs, Harry is one lucky dog!


Jo...he snores...farts endlessly...sometimes dribbles...and will eat whatever he can get his hands (paws)on...drives me bonkers sometimes...but this morning when he wagged that stumpy little tail...shimmied his little derriere...just makes me melt


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I know where she is Flower...lurking round my pillow zapping me with a waking 7.4. It drops after breakfast when she's cleared off!


She's a right B****h Amigo...needs sorting out...the worse kind of uninvited guest.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...he snores...farts endlessly...sometimes dribbles...and will eat whatever he can get his hands (paws)on...drives me bonkers sometimes...but this morning when he wagged that stumpy little tail...shimmied his little derriere...just makes me melt


----------



## Carolg

Think df came away with me this weekend. Sitting nibbling crisps n pizza last night but nothing alcoholic so won't say what BG was this morning


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Jo...he snores...farts endlessly...sometimes dribbles...and will eat whatever he can get his hands (paws)on...drives me bonkers sometimes...but this morning when he wagged that stumpy little tail...shimmied his little derriere...just makes me melt



That's exactly how my friend describes her hubbie!


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Think df came away with me this weekend. Sitting nibbling crisps n pizza last night but nothing alcoholic so won't say what BG was this morning



In classic Mrs. Doyle style I'll say, 'go on, go on, go on!' 

No blame, no shame on here Carol


----------



## Grannylorraine

12 exactly this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> That's exactly how my friend describes her hubbie!


Yes...come to think of it...sounds just like my ex...but...Harry has better manners!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...come to think of it...sounds just like my ex...but...Harry has better manners!



 Woof woof!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> In classic Mrs. Doyle style I'll say, 'go on, go on, go on!'
> 
> No blame, no shame on here Carol


Like it. Sitting on train, drinking water and resisting a packet of walkers chilli crisps....get thee behind me satan. If I wasn't sharing a table seat with 3 strangers I would munch away like an old store horse lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this sunny warmish dry day  
Had a good sound sleep last night and awoke to a 5.9 this morning. Not bad considering yesterdays evening meal of roast turkey & trimmings followed by a chocolate ice-cream & brioche swirl 
Well done to those with good numbers & house speshies.
Take care folks & enjoy the remainder of this Sunday afternoon & evening x
WL


----------



## Davo

5.1 for me this morning. Been a busy week so feeling tired this afternoon (just drifted off to sleep for the past hour!!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 5.1 for me this morning. Been a busy week so feeling tired this afternoon (just drifted off to sleep for the past hour!!)


A relaxing hours nap on a Sunday afternoon is good for anyone Davo  - hope next week is less busy for you, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  5.6 here have a good day guys  x


Nice number Kaylz and you enjoy the rest of today too x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> @New-journey Harry sends his love...View attachment 3668 getting a bit too full of himself...this is entitled (at his suggestion)...'I'm just too cool for school'


Harry's so adorable  - I love him  - and your new car  - love the leather interior Bubbs x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Nice number Kaylz and you enjoy the rest of today too x
> WL


Dunno how after not too good a night! Haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Dunno how after not too good a night! Haha x


Diabetes works in mysterious ways K  hope you have a better night tonight x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good afternoon folks on this sunny warmish dry day
> Had a good sound sleep last night and awoke to a 5.9 this morning. Not bad considering yesterdays evening meal of roast turkey & trimmings followed by a chocolate ice-cream & brioche swirl
> Well done to those with good numbers & house speshies.
> Take care folks & enjoy the remainder of this Sunday afternoon & evening x
> WL


Ooh could do with a slice of that WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh could do with a slice of that WL.


Happy to oblige Bubbsie  - sending by carrier pigeon as I write  Have taped it's beak so it won't eat it! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  Well get me! Another 5.2 today. What's going on? Who's locked the DF in a cupboard?
> 
> Have a rocking time at ELO Lindarose


Just catching up on posts  - CONGRATULATIONS Flower on your House Special yesterday - don't know who's locked the DF in the cupboard but whoever did I hope they threw away the key x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Help help help there's two huge plates of spag bog and garlic bread and I'm tempted to eat it despite going over 10 with tonights' dinner of chicken curry and rice. My thinking is I'm high anyway so eat it and then never have it in the house again, yeah right. Why did my bro leave it, I keep asking him to chuck stuff?! Agh. Quandary.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Help help help there's two huge plates of spag bog and garlic bread and I'm tempted to eat it despite going over 10 with tonights' dinner of chicken curry and rice. My thinking is I'm high anyway so eat it and then never have it in the house again, yeah right. Why did my bro leave it, I keep asking him to chuck stuff?! Agh. Quandary.



Never mind the BG's...think of the calories Ditto and resist in favour of your size 12 quest!


----------



## Ljc

@Ditto . *Resist it *Ditto for heavens sake please resist it. I know it's terribly hard for you, I've lost toes, I don't want you to lose bits of you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Help help help there's two huge plates of spag bog and garlic bread and I'm tempted to eat it despite going over 10 with tonights' dinner of chicken curry and rice. My thinking is I'm high anyway so eat it and then never have it in the house again, yeah right. Why did my bro leave it, I keep asking him to chuck stuff?! Agh. Quandary.


Ditto no Ooooooo resist resist resist dòooooont eat it......throw it away for goodness sake  - you don't want to lose toes like Ljc has do you????? Bin it pleeeease! Now do as you're told hun  - don't eat it bin it bin it bin it think smaller dress size  x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> 5.1 for me this morning. Been a busy week so feeling tired this afternoon (just drifted off to sleep for the past hour!!)


Exactly the same here Davo...don't remember seeing much of the weekend...now it's Monday...how did that happen?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...where on earth did my weekend go...oh yes worked...slept...worked...paperwork...ate badly...not doing any work today...feet up...taking it easy...determined to get back to my walking...even if it is at a much slower pace...fallen off the wagon badly with my activity...up to a 5.7 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Would have been a good nights sleep if it weren't for that starling doing its very accurate rendition of my alarm at 4.30. Anyway, Monday again so up and at 'em.
Oh yes it's a 6.1 for me..
Have a good week.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. Would have been a good nights sleep if it weren't for that starling doing its very accurate rendition of my alarm at 4.30. Anyway, Monday again so up and at 'em.
> Oh yes it's a 6.1 for me..
> Have a good week.


Khslek...believe I have his friend here...Woody Wood Pigeon...he loves to start billing & cooing around 04:30...drives me insane...6.1 in those circumstances on a Monday morning...not to be sniffed at...what is your address...might send Woody up to join you & his friend (Starling)...no point in both of us being woken so early unnecessarily is there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Help help help there's two huge plates of spag bog and garlic bread and I'm tempted to eat it despite going over 10 with tonights' dinner of chicken curry and rice. My thinking is I'm high anyway so eat it and then never have it in the house again, yeah right. Why did my bro leave it, I keep asking him to chuck stuff?! Agh. Quandary.


Oh Ditto...temptation is everywhere...admire your honesty...hope you managed to resist...rich coming from me...I'm back on the KitKats before bedtime...come on...'fess up'...did ya do it?.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 6.4 which I'm very happy with


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . Suns out in full force here. 
5.7 on meter 6.2 on Libre.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 6.4 which I'm very happy with


Certainly a good start to the week AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Certainly a good start to the week AJ.


Thank you Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone . Suns out in full force here.
> 5.7 on meter 6.2 on Libre.


Good Monday morning score there Lin...sunny here...but so much cooler...thank goodness.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 5.2 HS here, whoever's got the Diabetes Fairy locked in their coal shed, keep her there and don't let her escape!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and some great reading this morning. I'm letting the side down abit with a post 'family all round Chinese style meal last night'! Oops 7.3 for me despite not having huge amount or dessert.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Good to see you @AJLang was thinking of you yesterday. Hope all is ok.
A 9 *cough* for me this morning. Still in single figures even if they are still a tad high.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.6 this morning after a high number last night for no reason! I had a low carb meal, and then went high, rapid insulin didn't move it so went to bed anyway! Anyway good number now, a relief. 
Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Good to see you @AJLang was thinking of you yesterday. Hope all is ok.
> A 9 *cough* for me this morning. Still in single figures even if they are still a tad high.


Thank you Stitch  Mum is deteriorating but I'm trying to keep on top of things x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning dearys  was a 5.0 for me this morning , so tired just want to go back to bed haha, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Hazel

5.6 this morning


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Khslek...believe I have his friend here...Woody Wood Pigeon...he loves to start billing & cooing around 04:30...drives me insane...6.1 in those circumstances on a Monday morning...not to be sniffed at...what is your address...might send Woody up to join you & his friend (Starling)...no point in both of us being woken so early unnecessarily is there.





Bubbsie said:


> Khslek...believe I have his friend here...Woody Wood Pigeon...he loves to start billing & cooing around 04:30...drives me insane...6.1 in those circumstances on a Monday morning...not to be sniffed at...what is your address...might send Woody up to join you & his friend (Starling)...no point in both of us being woken so early unnecessarily is there.


No thanks we've already got our own resident woodies


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.4 at 4.15am when I woke for the bathroom,  10.1 at 7am when I woke for the day.  Really pleased with the 8. almost at the target 8 doc gave me.  Went to bed on a 10.8 so even my waking one was pretty level.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.4 at 4.15am when I woke for the bathroom,  10.1 at 7am when I woke for the day.  Really pleased with the 8. almost at the target 8 doc gave me.  Went to bed on a 10.8 so even my waking one was pretty level.


Well done Lorraine...those levels are coming down...seems to have been a difficult time...work...stress...unwell...things are looking better...definitely.


----------



## Jeandp

I have so much stress going on in my life. We are mid way through having a new roof, and a new bathroom, meaning we haven't got a bathroom at the moment, well just a toilet and bare brick walls. Not good. Then my Spanish bank could not be more obstructive, they have got all our money and my mobile phone, used to receive codes when I need to make a transaction, just wouldn't work here is the UK, so I have had to post it to my Spanish solicitor who is being very helpful. As all the bank could say was "We cannot help you"
Anyway 9.1 1st thing, then after a very small bowl of cornflakes (I know I shouldn't) a very acceptable 6.6. Unbelievable!


----------



## Barbara W

Robin said:


> Morning everyone. 5.2 HS here, whoever's got the Diabetes Fairy locked in their coal shed, keep her there and don't let her escape!


Congrats on your HS


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.9 from me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Jeandp said:


> I have so much stress going on in my life. We are mid way through having a new roof, and a new bathroom, meaning we haven't got a bathroom at the moment, well just a toilet and bare brick walls. Not good. Then my Spanish bank could not be more obstructive, they have got all our money and my mobile phone, used to receive codes when I need to make a transaction, just wouldn't work here is the UK, so I have had to post it to my Spanish solicitor who is being very helpful. As all the bank could say was "We cannot help you"
> Anyway 9.1 1st thing, then after a very small bowl of cornflakes (I know I shouldn't) a very acceptable 6.6. Unbelievable!


Oh B***r Jean...any kind of hassle with the bank (a bank) is sufficient to send my BG soaring...so...despite the angst (and the cornflakes)...6.6 is pretty good going...what a nightmare...as someone three and a half years into renovating their cottage...I sympathise enormously...thankfully all the construction jobs here are now done (fingers crossed)...still need to finish decorating...should rename mine 'Money Pit Cottage'...hope your bank stop sitting on their 'Castanets'...get moving...do what's necessary ASAP.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all  - bright sunny warm day here.
Awoke to a 6.6 not bad considering.....
Take care all x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning all  - bright sunny warm day here.
> Awoke to a 6.6 not bad considering.....
> Take care all x
> 
> View attachment 3673


Good number WL...love the attachment...trouble is...there's only me & Harry here at the moment...may take him for a walk...although those we meet may find it odd me whispering sweet nothings in their ears...will give it a try...if I'm arrested (or accosted)...we'll blame you...have a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Robin 
Congrats on your HS


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Help help help there's two huge plates of spag bog and garlic bread and I'm tempted to eat it despite going over 10 with tonights' dinner of chicken curry and rice. My thinking is I'm high anyway so eat it and then never have it in the house again, yeah right. Why did my bro leave it, I keep asking him to chuck stuff?! Agh. Quandary.


Well did you or didn't you? xx
WL


----------



## Amigo

Started Monday with a series of stressy hassles not of the minor variety which has been reflected in the worst morning level this year of 7.9. Not good but too much on my plate presently! (Won't even let me do any emoticons at the moment!)


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.9 for me today - stupid error not taking into consideration the 2 glasses of wine I had last night

Happy Monday all x


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Well did you or didn't you? xxWL


It was an absolute nightmare, fought with myself for ages. Good job I didn't eat both plates and the garlic bread as it filled a metal dog bowl there was that much of it. It wouldn't have touched the sides though. Gave it to the fox. My mindset is all about the waste, I'm thinking in future when I don't have anything to eat I shall think about this.  My next battle is Jersey Royals. To have them for tea or not? I would quite like to comfort eat, feel unsettled by Northerner's MancMeet post. 

8.2 @ 7.55 am. Bad enough but wonder what it would have been with the spag bog and garlic bread?


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> It was an absolute nightmare, fought with myself for ages. Good job I didn't eat both plates and the garlic bread as it filled a metal dog bowl there was that much of it. It wouldn't have touched the sides though. Gave it to the fox. My mindset is all about the waste, I'm thinking in future when I don't have anything to eat I shall think about this.  My next battle is Jersey Royals. To have them for tea or not? I would quite like to comfort eat, feel unsettled by Northerner's MancMeet post.
> 
> 8.2 @ 7.55 am. Bad enough but wonder what it would have been with the spag bog and garlic bread?


Well done Ditto. I have a thing about waste too, I used to finish up what the kids had left when they were little. Someone said to me one day, you're not a dustbin. I try to remember that when I'm tempted to hoover up the leftovers. Much better that the fox got it, might have saved someone's chickens last night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> It was an absolute nightmare, fought with myself for ages. Good job I didn't eat both plates and the garlic bread as it filled a metal dog bowl there was that much of it. It wouldn't have touched the sides though. Gave it to the fox. My mindset is all about the waste, I'm thinking in future when I don't have anything to eat I shall think about this.  My next battle is Jersey Royals. To have them for tea or not? I would quite like to comfort eat, feel unsettled by Northerner's MancMeet post.
> 
> 8.2 @ 7.55 am. Bad enough but wonder what it would have been with the spag bog and garlic bread?


Well done Ditto  - you chose the right option  - I know the news of Northie has unsettled you, us too, but I think he would have wanted you to do exactly what you did  - so very well done u. There's no reason why you can't have your spuds  - just one or two baby ones that's all  - fill 1/2 the plate with your favourite veggies & meat of your choice - but don't go overboard  - meaning watch the portion size. I use largish size side plates to serve my meals on  - it looks full but not half as full if I used a dinner plate. You're thinking more positively now Ditto so stay on this line of thinking  - good luck hun x


----------



## Ditto

I can't do one or two, it's not on my radar.  It'll have to be none or most of the bag. Best none then. I'm even being good with my protein, I'm saving one of the pieces of meat for tomorrow, normally I'd have both! Got to go for another liver blood test and I feel dire so something has to be done!


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Exactly the same here Davo...don't remember seeing much of the weekend...now it's Monday...how did that happen?



Each week seems to mold into one at the moment. Just got to get this week over then I have a week's holiday

6.2 this morning. Dreading tomorrow morning's reading as I have eaten a load of rubbish today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake at 4am this morning...couldn't get back to sleep...still full of aches & pains from my supermarket incident last week...cannot put any weight on my elbow yet...annoying...woke to a 5.7 today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all 8.5 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Started Monday with a series of stressy hassles not of the minor variety which has been reflected in the worst morning level this year of 7.9. Not good but too much on my plate presently! (Won't even let me do any emoticons at the moment!)


A lot on your plate at the moment Amigo...life can be difficult enough without added hassle...well done for holding things together...seems to be the season for added stress.


----------



## Carolg

Slept in yesterday. Found out this morning I had put my sounds off on iPad. Lucky I set alarm on phone today as well. Och never mind. Will be late finishing this week. Does anyone else do almost an extra half there hours before holiday and same after. It's almost amounting to a week of extra for the sin of having 2 weeks break


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Slept in yesterday. Found out this morning I had put my sounds off on iPad. Lucky I set alarm on phone today as well. Och never mind. Will be late finishing this week. Does anyone else do almost an extra half there hours before holiday and same after. It's almost amounting to a week of extra for the sin of having 2 weeks break


Can't say yes to that Carol...self employed...temptation is never to say 'No' to work when it comes in...but...it does get to a point where I have to...going to go mad & take the whole week off from 4th to 7th of August...although having the kids for that week...wondering if two 8  year olds will be more exhausting than actual work!...looking forward to it immensely...enjoy that holiday/break...well deserved.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Back on parade again with a 5.8. 
Libre-less at the mo and boy are my fingers sore , but I'm timing their use so that I have one on for end of July for my Dad's 80th shindig.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

Still stuck in the clouds AND it's raining...ho hum. Just hope the weather's still nice in the U.K. when I visit in July - at this rate I'm going to be whiter than white this summer. Now where did I put the gravy browning?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


I hope that means it's creeping down, Stitch.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> I hope that means it's creeping down, Stitch.


My morning readings have been anyway between 8 and 11 since changing my medication 4 weeks ago with the majority below 10 now.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   It's a 7.3 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  slightly higher 6.4 for me today, it's cold and raining so until I have to go out I will be sitting with my fleecy PJ bottoms, hoodie and a fleecy pair of lounge socks on! Lol, hope everyone has better weather than here and please send some this way  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Nice looking DP there @Ljc


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  slightly higher 6.4 for me today, it's cold and raining so until I have to go out I will be sitting with my fleecy PJ bottoms, hoodie and a fleecy pair of lounge socks on! Lol, hope everyone has better weather than here and please send some this way  x


I'm waiting for some rain Kaylz...no plans to go out...possibly some shopping...been stifling here...and on a selfish note if it rains...won't have to water that dammed lawn!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.7 and so tired but determined to walk to Pilates. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake at 4am this morning...couldn't get back to sleep...still full of aches & pains from my supermarket incident last week...cannot put any weight on my elbow yet...annoying...woke to a 5.7 today.


That's so annoying, ouch and hope you can rest today.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Nice looking DP there @Ljc


Caught it on camera lol.


----------



## Davo

Morning to everyone here. Been raining all night and still raining now. Typical for a day off work.

9.4 this morning (was a bad man with my eating yesterday and paid the penalty)


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Caught it on camera lol.


Are you sure you didn't pick up my reader by mistake, that looks like one of my overnight traces.
7.7 this morning, (went to bed on 6.0) for the same reason as Lin, I expect. I'm between sensors at the moment, need to get another one warming up.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 4.7 and so tired but determined to walk to Pilates.
> Have a good day everyone.


A good walk may 'perk' you up Jo...does the trick for me mostly...but...not today going to pee down here...enjoy your Pilates (hadn't got my glasses on when I first read this...read it as pirates...wondered what on earth you were going to do with them).


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> Morning to everyone here. Been raining all night and still raining now. Typical for a day off work.
> 
> 9.4 this morning (was a bad man with my eating yesterday and paid the penalty)


Write it off Davo...at least you know why...so...excused & no penalties issued.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> A good walk may 'perk' you up Jo...does the trick for me mostly...but...not today going to pee down here...enjoy your Pilates (hadn't got my glasses on when I first read this...read it as pirates...wondered what on earth you were going to do with them).


Pirates would be more exciting!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's so annoying, ouch and hope you can rest today.


Yes so annoying...been a week now...think my poor old bones are just settling back in after a real good shake up...was going to drive to the office...take paperwork & invoices in..no mood for London today....will be driving to the post local office...bit of shopping...pottering about the house...as much as I am prepared to do today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Pirates would be more exciting!


Probably.


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.6 for me on this very wet, cooler day here (sorry Bubbsie!). 

Going for the first of my pneumonia vaccinations and my haematology appointment has been put back to Thursday. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Was 6.4 when I woke but had to rescue the old blind cat from behind a dresser hence the late posting.  Somehow got to work on time and post brekkie reading a respectabke 6.3. I was sure the early morning adventure would have sent it silly one way or another. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I'm waiting for some rain Kaylz...no plans to go out...possibly some shopping...been stifling here...and on a selfish note if it rains...won't have to water that dammed lawn!


On it's way to you recorded, first class  lol x


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.3 at 5.30, 9 at 7am when I got up,  first time waking in single figures.  Was 10 when I went to bed last night so again fairly stable.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Had a good lie-in this morning, was really surprised when I saw the time!  This hay fever has been killing me for the past week and a half - streaming eyes, pounding headache and restless nights so it has been good to get a bit of decent sleep. 5.6 for me on waking (2.9 on Libre, but we'll ignore that )


----------



## Bubbsie

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Had a good lie-in this morning, was really surprised when I saw the time!  This hay fever has been killing me for the past week and a half - streaming eyes, pounding headache and restless nights so it has been good to get a bit of decent sleep. 5.6 for me on waking (2.9 on Libre, but we'll ignore that )


Good to see you here Alan...good score!...relieved to hear you've had some decent sleep!...so...all good.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> On it's way to you recorded, first class  lol x


Save those stamps Kaylz...peeing down here now...relieved...just reseeded the grass again...thankfully won't have to drag that hose out now!


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - forgot to post my reading this morning, 5.7


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon a bit late but was 7.8 this morning


----------



## Davo

Bubbsie said:


> Yes so annoying...been a week now...think my poor old bones are just settling back in after a real good shake up...was going to drive to the office...take paperwork & invoices in..no mood for London today....will be driving to the post local office...bit of shopping...pottering about the house...as much as I am prepared to do today.



Any communication from the shop concerned? Still in pain a week later shows how bad a fall it was. Try to enjoy a relaxing end to the day


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.3 at 5.30, 9 at 7am when I got up,  first time waking in single figures.  Was 10 when I went to bed last night so again fairly stable.


Much much better numbers there Lorraine - well done - pleased for you  - just keep doing what you are doing for continuation of lower bgls. Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A late good afternoon folks on this warm & sunny Tuesday 
Awoke this morning to a 6.7 

Take care and stay strong even when it feels like everything is falling apart. x
WL


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> A late good afternoon folks on this warm & sunny Tuesday
> Awoke this morning to a 6.7
> 
> Take care and stay strong even when it feels like everything is falling apart. x
> WL


Good afternoon to you and do send the sun my way please. I hope you have had better nights and are more rested. Great number and wishing you a wonderful rest of the day. xx


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good afternoon to you and do send the sun my way please. I hope you have had better nights and are more rested. Great number and wishing you a wonderful rest of the day. xx


Thank you NJ - waking up early after a couple of hours sleep - testing - going back to sleep again - seems to be the rule atm! Just going with the flow til i return to *normal* pattern of sleep 
Whoosh.........I've sent the sun your way and hope it stays with you tomorrow as well, take care x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Davo said:


> Any communication from the shop concerned? Still in pain a week later shows how bad a fall it was. Try to enjoy a relaxing end to the day


Yes Davo...had a call from the Duty Manager the next day after...then one from the General Manager the day after...soon after a large bunch of flowers arrived...with a bottle of Sipsmith Gin (my favourite)...I'm going to write to them once I see how long this lasts...and how my elbow fares...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Miss Honey Pot said:


> 5.7 this morning, which I am really, really pleased with.  I was 14.8 a week ago before insulin!


Amazing turnaround Lucy...you must be relieved.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Had a good lie-in this morning, was really surprised when I saw the time!  This hay fever has been killing me for the past week and a half - streaming eyes, pounding headache and restless nights so it has been good to get a bit of decent sleep. 5.6 for me on waking (2.9 on Libre, but we'll ignore that )


Hello Northie  - great to see you posting this morning - good number too  - I know the impact of restless nights so I'm pleased to hear you had a decent nights Zzzzzzz sleep. You take care now x
WL


----------



## Ditto

6.5 @ 6.02. Pleased with that, considering the half a packet of Jersey Royals after dinner last night.


----------



## Davo

Ditto said:


> 6.5 @ 6.02. Pleased with that, considering the half a packet of Jersey Royals after dinner last night.



Well done. good reading


----------



## Davo

wirralass said:


> A late good afternoon folks on this warm & sunny Tuesday
> Awoke this morning to a 6.7
> 
> Take care and stay strong even when it feels like everything is falling apart. x
> WL



6.7 is a good start to the day


----------



## Wirrallass

Davo said:


> 6.7 is a good start to the day


Thank you Davo - one tries one's best  Lock away your yesterdays bgl and re-start tomorrow anew! Good luck! x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Can't say yes to that Carol...self employed...temptation is never to say 'No' to work when it comes in...but...it does get to a point where I have to...going to go mad & take the whole week off from 4th to 7th of August...although having the kids for that week...wondering if two 8  year olds will be more exhausting than actual work!...looking forward to it immensely...enjoy that holiday/break...well deserved.


Enjoy your break when it comes bubbsie


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks. 
Awoke at 4.25am to 17.2  Shocked to say the least!
Tested again just now and bgl is 7.4
Apart from a headache I feel ok. Will test again later.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks.
> Awoke at 4.25am to 17.2  Shocked to say the least!
> Tested again just now and bgl is 7.4
> Apart from a headache I feel ok. Will test again later.
> View attachment 3680



Wow that was high Wirralass thankfully it came down, can u think of any reason why it was so high, hope your headache does a disappearing act x


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning on this very wet Wednesday has not stopped raining since late yesterday morning woke to a 7.3 this morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks.
> Awoke at 4.25am to 17.2  Shocked to say the least!
> Tested again just now and bgl is 7.4
> Apart from a headache I feel ok. Will test again later.
> View attachment 3680


Good morning Wirralass, how scary to be so high though great it has come down, the reading of 7.4 is good and do let us know how you are. I hope your headache gets better soon.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 5.1, having blood tests today as discovered my letters were going to my twins old address from ten years ago, no idea how that happened but back in touch with medical team!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me. Nicely middle of the road. I like middle of the road for BG levels but nit for music. Think I'll have a blast of punk for my drive to work.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning post-ers. 8.5 here. Oops, didn't need that bedtime snack after all.

My BGs are bound to be all over the place this week - my new GP wants to help me get my A1c down from 8% (me too!) and suggested I see him every 6 weeks...first appt Friday. I SO hope he doesn't talk to me as if I were a moron...I'm sick of nodding and smiling.

Sorry to hear about your pesky hay fever, Big N. Have you tried Zirtek? My best friend swears by it (I get a ton of side-effects if I take it).


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning post-ers. 8.5 here. Oops, didn't need that bedtime snack after all.
> 
> My BGs are bound to be all over the place this week - my new GP wants to help me get my A1c down from 8% (me too!) and suggested I see him every 6 weeks...first appt Friday. I SO hope he doesn't talk to me as if I were a moron...I'm sick of nodding and smiling.


Made me laugh Bloden...so you nod & smile too...I used to do that...I have his ear after baring my teeth on at least one occasion...now he nods & smiles...good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Wow that was high Wirralass thankfully it came down, can u think of any reason why it was so high, hope your headache does a disappearing act x


Thanks for your concern Barbara  - can't think of any particular reason for it tho my B/P is a tad higher than normal for me - and my headache is quite intense now so I took a couple of painkillers 10 minutes ago & drank more water. Tested again at 7.50am and bgl is 6.6 so it's coming down thank God. x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks.
> Awoke at 4.25am to 17.2  Shocked to say the least!
> Tested again just now and bgl is 7.4
> Apart from a headache I feel ok. Will test again later.
> View attachment 3680


Blimey Jackie...what you been up to...thankfully down again reasonably quickly...still got that headache...had one all day yesterday...with me think it's the weather...hope it wasn't all that laughing yesterday afternoon that shot your BG up...may have to 'ration' you...come on...new day...fingers crossed it's a good one for you.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh Bloden...so you nod & smile too...I used to do that...I have his ear after baring my teeth on at least one occasion...now he nods & smiles...good luck with your appointment.


LOL! You crazy! Beware...If the wind changes direction, that cheesy grin'll be with you forever. As for nodding, I feel my head might fall off and roll across the floor. I suppose I'd finally get their attention.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up late for me...a quick 'pit stop' at 3am...thought I'd never get back to sleep...I did...before I know it it's 06:30...so slept in...not sure if I am feeling the benefit (yet)...woke to a 5.6...feeling I need more coffee...and possibly a little retail therapy to get me started.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> LOL! You crazy! Beware...If the wind changes direction, that cheesy grin'll be with you forever. As for nodding, I feel my head might fall off and roll across the floor. I suppose I'd finally get their attention.


Not sure about that Bloden...they'd probably ask you to pick it up as you left...that's if they noticed.


----------



## Carolg

Only slept for about 3 hours. 8.3 for me though


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. We've had rain 
6.7 on meter and 



Looks like DP made an early start.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning Wirralass, how scary to be so high though great it has come down, the reading of 7.4 is good and do let us know how you are. I hope your headache gets better soon.


Morning NJ - thank you  - I almost took a hairy when I read the meter reading as you can imagine - no idea at all why my bg should be that high - unless it was a duff strip  - but I awoke with a terrible headache  - also I have been having nosebleeds for the past three days - don't know if this is a significant factor. Anyway my bgl at 7.50am was 6.6 (Codefree) so my bgl is back in my normal range now, phew! I'll test again later x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Only slept for about 3 hours. 8.3 for me though


Yuk Carol...I've done the opposite...we can't win...can we?...hope you can get your head down later.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Room on the 6.2 step for me @khskel ?


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Morning NJ - thank you  - I almost took a hairy when I read the meter reading as you can imagine - no idea at all why my bg should be that high - unless it was a duff strip  - but I awoke with a terrible headache  - also I have been having nosebleeds for the past three days - don't know if this is a significant factor. Anyway my bgl at 7.50am was 6.6 (Codefree) so my bgl is back in my normal range now, phew! I'll test again later x
> WL


I hope everything settles down and you feel better, great you are back in normal range. Take care xx


----------



## khskel

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Room on the 6.2 step for me @khskel ?


If you don't mind listening to the Dead Kennedys


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Jackie...what you been up to...thankfully down again reasonably quickly...still got that headache...had one all day yesterday...with me think it's the weather...hope it wasn't all that laughing yesterday afternoon that shot your BG up...may have to 'ration' you...come on...new day...fingers crossed it's a good one for you.


Bubbsie when I saw 17.2 on the meter I nearly s**t myself!! Can't think of any reason for it to be high other than 1) dehydration from lack of my usual quota of water yesterday + severe headache and or 2) The test strip may have been duff  - but hey I'm still breathing Good tonic (of the laughter kind) yesterday Bubbs, needed it! Have just tested again with the Codefree 7.6! Tested on my other hand straight after and it's....6.7! Can't win! So I'll log my best waking number today as 6.6. End of!!!  x
WL


----------



## Greyhound Gal

khskel said:


> If you don't mind listening to the Dead Kennedys


 
That suits me just fine


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I hope everything settles down and you feel better, great you are back in normal range. Take care xx


Thank you NJ x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie when I saw 17.2 on the meter I nearly s**t myself!! Can't think of any reason for it to be high other than 1) dehydration from lack of my usual quota of water yesterday + severe headache and or 2) The test strip may have been duff  - but hey I'm still breathing Good tonic (of the laughter kind) yesterday Bubbs, needed it! Have just tested again with the Codefree 7.6! Tested on my other hand straight after and it's....6.7! Can't win! So I'll log my best waking number today as 6.6. End of!!!  x
> WL


Good for you WL...best approach...I am doing s*d all today...apart from a little housework...numbers down nicely...good to hear you laughing...it  happens...no point in reliving it...move on...have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  wanted to lie in till 7 but my bladder decided to get me up 10 minutes early  4.8 here and another cold rainy dull day  @wirralass hope you are ok and continue with the lower numbers through the day, look after yourself, have a fab day everyone and enjoy your retail therapy @Bubbsie I don't even need an excuse to do that  lol xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a midweek 4.7 for me 

Braving catching the train to go and help my poorly Mum out for a few days- getting on and off trains is a challenge with a leg in a cast and partially sighted! The train before mine goes to Edinburgh and I'm always tempted to get on and head for the hills! 

Hope everyone has a stable bg few days and life treats you kindly


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  wanted to lie in till 7 but my bladder decided to get me up 10 minutes early  4.8 here and another cold rainy dull day  @wirralass hope you are ok and continue with the lower numbers through the day, look after yourself, have a fab day everyone and enjoy your retail therapy @Bubbsie I don't even need an excuse to do that  lol xx


I had to have an excuse Kaylz...after I looked at my bank balance...so may have to curb my appetite for spending...just a bit...I'm sure I could justify a little something.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  wanted to lie in till 7 but my bladder decided to get me up 10 minutes early  4.8 here and another cold rainy dull day  @wirralass hope you are ok and continue with the lower numbers through the day, look after yourself, have a fab day everyone and enjoy your retail therapy @Bubbsie I don't even need an excuse to do that  lol xx


Thank you Kaylz  - tho I'm unsure if I want to test again today  - my fingers are sore especially my left index finger which I accidently stabbed in the process of preparing to test on another finger - what am I like?! you have a good day too hun x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.0 today


----------



## grainger

morning all. respectable 5.9 here - healthy eating really does help with levels who knew . Bubbsie enjoy your retail therapy! Flower hope the travelling is smooth for you. WL I'd go with 6.6 too!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me on this miserable morning.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz  - tho I'm unsure if I want to test again today  - my fingers are sore especially my left index finger which I accidently stabbed in the process of preparing to test on another finger - what am I like?! you have a good day too hun x
> WL


I too had sore fingers last night went to do a post dinner test but me being right handed find it difficult to test the outside of my fingers in my right hand due to the angle etc 2 wasted rest strips and 3 prices later however I got the job done Lol, take it easy today! X


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> morning all. respectable 5.9 here - healthy eating really does help with levels who knew . Bubbsie enjoy your retail therapy! Flower hope the travelling is smooth for you. WL I'd go with 6.6 too!


Thank you Grainger...great waking number...enjoy your day!


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.6 for me on this miserable morning.


Still single figures Stitch...good going.


----------



## Wirrallass

Right folks I'll start again on this damp but bright morning!
After a shakey start with my meters I'm logging my waking bgl today as 6.6 
Take care & look after yourselves x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Right folks I'll start again on this damp but bright morning!
> After a shakey start with my meters I'm logging my waking bgl today as 6.6
> Take care & look after yourselves x
> View attachment 3683


Dam & blast you WL...had my coffee quota for today...just looked at your attachment...looks so inviting...have to have another...why not anyway...not rushing anywhere...damp outside...cosy in here...may just put my feet up...enjoy my extra coffee...before I get dressed.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Dam & blast you WL...had my coffee quota for today...just looked at your attachment...looks so inviting...have to have another...why not anyway...not rushing anywhere...damp outside...cosy in here...may just put my feet up...enjoy my extra coffee...before I get dressed.


That coffee was for you Bubbsie coz I know you're a coffee freak..erm coffee lover! Enjoy your day however you spend it and don't forget to take Harry out  - I can hear him shuffling by the door waiting in anticipation x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> That coffee was for you Bubbsie coz I know you're a coffee freak..erm coffee lover! Enjoy your day however you spend it and don't forget to take Harry out  - I can hear him shuffling by the door waiting in anticipation x
> WL


What you heard WL was Harry trying to lick my ear as I ate my breakfast... desperate to get at my toast & peanut butter soldiers...honestly...he'd already had his food...polished off poor Churchill's breakfast (the cat)...he's now curled up in the comfy chair...sulking.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.6 for me on this miserable morning.


Well done Stitch it looks like your new meds are doing the trick  - hope all your numbers continue to be in single figures x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning, 7.1 at 4.45am, 8.1 at 7am, really pleased and hope I can continue to maintain this and get them lower.


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Well done Stitch it looks like your new meds are doing the trick  - hope all your numbers continue to be in single figures x
> WL


Getting there WL. I even had a 5.7 yesterday before lunch!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning, 7.1 at 4.45am, 8.1 at 7am, really pleased and hope I can continue to maintain this and get them lower.


Lorraine you are so clever  I bet you thought you'd never see the day of single numbers  - as a matter of interest are you testing your waking before you get out of bed? Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Getting there WL. I even had a 5.7 yesterday before lunch!!!


5.7 wow that's wonderful Stitch  - so very pleased for you - feel good factor eh? x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> 5.7 wow that's wonderful Stitch  - so very pleased for you - feel good factor eh? x
> WL


Definitely, just have to get waking ones below 8 now!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Definitely, just have to get waking ones below 8 now!


Do you test your waking bgl BEFORE you get out of bed? I learned early on to do this & my numbers were lower than when I tested AFTER I got out of bed. Just thought I'd mention this x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Do you test your waking bgl BEFORE you get out of bed? I learned early on to do this & my numbers were lower than when I tested AFTER I got out of bed. Just thought I'd mention this x
> WL


Yep and I use the libre on occasion and get similar results.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Yep and I use the libre on occasion and get similar results.


That's good to hear - sounds like you have everything under control - I expect your level of anxiety has decreased too x
WL


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a rotten 7.6 today after working til 4am. My injected thumb disturbed sleep as has become more painful past few days. Maybe too much clapping at ELO concert!


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Lorraine you are so clever  I bet you thought you'd never see the day of single numbers  - as a matter of interest are you testing your waking before you get out of bed? Take care x
> WL


I had started to think that my numbers were never going to come down and I was heading towards insulin,  I am testing before I even swing my legs off of the side of the bed now,  the same with my bathroom break one between 4 & 5.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.6 for me on this miserable morning.



They are coming down Stitch,  I feel your pain in wanting them to come down quicker than they are, you will get there.


----------



## Stitch147

Grannylorraine said:


> They are coming down Stitch,  I feel your pain in wanting them to come down quicker than they are, you will get there.


Thanks @Grannylorraine . I see you are having some improvements too. Definitely in it for the long haul.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> I had started to think that my numbers were never going to come down and I was heading towards insulin,  I am testing before I even swing my legs off of the side of the bed now,  the same with my bathroom break one between 4 & 5.


Thats excellent Lorraine  - so pleased for you  - carry on the way you are and you'll be having lower bgls than me and some of the others! That goes for @Stitch too, well done both of you x
WL


----------



## Davo

Back to 6.2 this morning so happy with that


----------



## Ditto

I forgot when I got up, was too busy watching Dr Who in Mum's recliner and chillin' but when I remembered at 7.50am I was 7.2.  Bit of a high start considering I was gonna have porridge as an experiment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up at 5am again...rarely get past that time nowadays...aching...tired...hot...irritated...hoping that will settle after more coffee...yesterday BG went to 8.8...high for me...after a walk late afternoon down to 4.4...stayed low in the fours for the rest of the evening (for me)...woke to a 5.1 today...go figure those numbers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a rotten 7.6 today after working til 4am. My injected thumb disturbed sleep as has become more painful past few days. Maybe too much clapping at ELO concert!


Linda...I often find working late...or overnight always sends my levels up...as for the thumb...ouch...sometimes these things have to get worse before they get better...hope that thumb settles...and you get some decent sleep/rest.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.0 for me today.  Have a good day everyone, it's finally stopped raining for now expecting some more but looking a bit better for the weekend got my fingers crossed have my daughter and grandchildren coming up 

Bubbsie 4's , wow low numbers no kit Kat last night lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.0 for me today.  Have a good day everyone, it's finally stopped raining for now expecting some more but looking a bit better for the weekend got my fingers crossed have my daughter and grandchildren coming up
> 
> Bubbsie 4's , wow low numbers no kit Kat last night lol


Stopped raining here Barbara...although  we needed it...garden looking fresh...feels better...cooler...enjoy your weekend with your grand children...have the girls here the first week in August...for a whole week...looking forward to that...no idea what was happening yesterday...but...back to walking...hadn't done any for a while...poor old joints aching...more today definitely.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for despite a KFC tea on the way back from the old blind cat's final visit to the vet. Strange not having her skriking for her breakfast. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning it's a 7.0 for me today.  Have a good day everyone, it's finally stopped raining for now expecting some more but looking a bit better for the weekend got my fingers crossed have my daughter and grandchildren coming up
> 
> Bubbsie 4's , wow low numbers no kit Kat last night lol


Consistent levels Barbara...not entirely given up the KikKat...was hoping not to mention it...but...had a small one last night just before bed...wouldn't recommend anyone follow that example...however...seems to work for me (so far).


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for despite a KFC tea on the way back from the old blind cat's final visit to the vet. Strange not having her skriking for her breakfast.
> Have a good day.


Ooh...Khskel made me tear up...poor old cat...one of the responsibilities of having pets I dread....


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . 6.1 on meter and 6.7 on Libre with a nice even line overnight  ,   I'm loving this sensor.
@Bubbsie , I hope you're not going down with something and feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

@khskel. It's one of the kindest things we can do for our furry friends, so hard though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone . 6.1 on meter and 6.7 on Libre with a nice even line overnight  ,   I'm loving this sensor.
> @Bubbsie , I hope you're not going down with something and feel better soon.


Thanks Lin...good consistent numbers...not much of a difference betwixt meter & sensor...just having a bit of a rant...very often it takes me a while to get started...coming down the stairs first thing in the morning...seeing myself in the hall mirror...yuk...before my first coffee...not great...it's a process...starting to realise that...second coffee consumed...breakfast eaten...perking up slightly...off for a shower...may feel human after that...have a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

So sorry about your cat @khskel, their spirit is always with us though.

A 5.8 for me this morning. I'm going to experiment a bit with my breakfast and lunch ratios today as from my readings I think they have altered over the past few days. Wish me luck!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  sorry to hear about your cat @khskel  5.0 here and yet another dull looking day, have an enjoyable day folks x


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for despite a KFC tea on the way back from the old blind cat's final visit to the vet. Strange not having her skriking for her breakfast.
> Have a good day.


Aw, sorry to hear about your cat, Khskel.
You cheered yourself up with a KFC?!! I've only had one once - I thought I was going to hurl, the grease!

Morning all. 6.2 here.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up at 5am again...rarely get past that time nowadays...aching...tired...hot...irritated...hoping that will settle after more coffee...yesterday BG went to 8.8...high for me...after a walk late afternoon down to 4.4...stayed low in the fours for the rest of the evening (for me)...woke to a 5.1 today...go figure those numbers.


I hope that coffee worked, that's unusual for you to have such hugh number, hope you have good day. I went and had 8.8 last night after eating low carb meal, no reason why! Great you went for a walk, Harry must have been very happy!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  sorry to hear about your cat @khskel  5.0 here and yet another dull looking day, have an enjoyable day folks x


Good morning Kaylz, hope you feel better and can enjoy breakfast this morning  without worrying.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6.1 after night of second frozen shoulder keeping me awake. I am seeing osteopath today so that may help.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I hope that coffee worked, that's unusual for you to have such hugh number, hope you have good day. I went and had 8.8 last night after eating low carb meal, no reason why! Great you went for a walk, Harry must have been very happy!


Ooh...snap Jo...Harry is going to get his walking feet on soon...been finding walking hard lately...but...yesterday managed two...felt better after...although the second was prompted by the 8.8...going to try to keep it up...makes me feel at least I am making an effort...shower was just the thing to perk me up...clean as a whistle...although no doubt will get back from the walk with Harry full of muddy paw marks...slobber...and his excesses with his ball!...runs it into the back of yer legs!


----------



## New-journey

Greyhound Gal said:


> So sorry about your cat @khskel, their spirit is always with us though.
> 
> A 5.8 for me this morning. I'm going to experiment a bit with my breakfast and lunch ratios today as from my readings I think they have altered over the past few days. Wish me luck!


So sorry @khskel, it's a big adjustment. 

Good luck with your changes @Greyhound Gal, do you need more or less insulin?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6.1 after night of second frozen shoulder keeping me awake. I am seeing osteopath today so that may help.


Good luck Jo...sounds painful...maybe some sleep later today?


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and 7.3 today. It's funny (not funny ha ha) but sometimes I can be really sensible and resist all those foods I love and other times I just lose my willpower. Afraid past 2 days have been the latter    Must try harder!
So sorry to hear about your cat khskel. Very sad news. 
Your post made me laugh Bubbsie. Walking past that mirror  Maybe it needs to be moved to somewhere you can't see it


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 13.0 here and diabetes can go do one today. Hypo last night, gave in to hypo hunger which annoyed me - went to bed at 7.3 but no surprise that I crept up overnight. Trying to Lose weight with hypos is so frustrating! Can you tell I get moody with high blood sugar haha

Anyway happy Thursday - it's almost the weekend ....


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...snap Jo...Harry is going to get his walking feet on soon...been finding walking hard lately...but...yesterday managed two...felt better after...although the second was prompted by the 8.8...going to try to keep it up...makes me feel at least I am making an effort...shower was just the thing to perk me up...clean as a whistle...although no doubt will get back from the walk with Harry full of muddy paw marks...slobber...and his excesses with his ball!...runs it into the back of yer legs!


Not a great snap but you win as you went for walk! It was raining and I felt lazy and no cute Harry to inspire me. Playing ball with him does sound energetic.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all and 7.3 today. It's funny (not funny ha ha) but sometimes I can be really sensible and resist all those foods I love and other times I just lose my willpower. Afraid past 2 days have been the latter    Must try harder!
> So sorry to hear about your cat khskel. Very sad news.
> Your post made me laugh Bubbsie. Walking past that mirror  Maybe it needs to be moved to somewhere you can't see it


Linda...frightful as I descend the stairs...one morning I glanced in it...didn't realise that haggard old woman looking back was me!...urghhhh...to much effort to move it...been ill disciplined myself lately with diet (8.8)...but...7.3 not so bad...not too much effort to get that down...off for a walk...will avoid the mirror on my way out!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 13.0 here and diabetes can go do one today. Hypo last night, gave in to hypo hunger which annoyed me - went to bed at 7.3 but no surprise that I crept up overnight. Trying to Lose weight with hypos is so frustrating! Can you tell I get moody with high blood sugar haha
> 
> Anyway happy Thursday - it's almost the weekend ....


How frustating for you! Nothing like hypo hunger especially late at night, hope your numbers come down and you feel better soon. Hugs


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Not a great snap but you win as you went for walk! It was raining and I felt lazy and no cute Harry to inspire me. Playing ball with him does sound energetic.


Lucky you weren't here...would have sent you out with him...energetic...like wrestling with a bulldozer to get he ball off him...he hasn't grasped the concept that he has to let go of the ball...before I can throw it...I swear my arms are six inches longer as a result of his stubbornness.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Jo...sounds painful...maybe some sleep later today?


Thanks! Last day of working at home before two girls come home, big fundraising day Saturday for my charity and then holiday! Last time I went on holiday with first frozen shoulder was two years ago and swimming did help. Today got to finish reports amd funding applications, emails but so excited about holiday!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Lucky you weren't here...would have sent you out with him...energetic...like wrestling with a bulldozer to get he ball off him...he hasn't grasped the concept that he has to let go of the ball...before I can throw it...I swear my arms are six inches longer as a result of his stubbornness.


Maybe cure for frozen shoulder?


----------



## Bubbsie

A well deserved holiday...particularly after the work you've put in...enjoy!...good luck for Saturday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Maybe cure for frozen shoulder?


Address please Jo...will send him on the train...clearly labelled...he'd love the attention!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> A well deserved holiday...particularly after the work you've put in...enjoy!...good luck for Saturday.


Thanks!


----------



## Barbara W

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for despite a KFC tea on the way back from the old blind cat's final visit to the vet. Strange not having her skriking for her breakfast.
> Have a good day.



Awwww sorry to hear about your cat Khskel x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Stopped raining here Barbara...although  we needed it...garden looking fresh...feels better...cooler...enjoy your weekend with your grand children...have the girls here the first week in August...for a whole week...looking forward to that...no idea what was happening yesterday...but...back to walking...hadn't done any for a while...poor old joints aching...more today definitely.



Yes agree we needed it but non stop for 18 hours plus high winds then sea mist I'd had enough tbf lol calmer today thankfully that wind played havoc with my hanging baskets  Looking forward to the weekend so hopefully will be looking a lot more settled. Like you planning to have the girls here for a week during the summer holidays I can't have them all have to many think the older two want to come more which will be lovely  I'm like you I do try to walk every day I try to manage no less than 30 minutes after eating, I hope your aches and pains disappear soon


----------



## Barbara W

Greyhound Gal said:


> So sorry about your cat @khskel, their spirit is always with us though.
> 
> A 5.8 for me this morning. I'm going to experiment a bit with my breakfast and lunch ratios today as from my readings I think they have altered over the past few days. Wish me luck!



Good luck Greyhound Gal


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  sorry to hear about your cat @khskel  5.0 here and yet another dull looking day, have an enjoyable day folks x



Hope you feeling better today Kaylz x


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Aw, sorry to hear about your cat, Khskel.
> You cheered yourself up with a KFC?!! I've only had one once - I thought I was going to hurl, the grease!
> 
> Morning all. 6.2 here.


Chicken salad ricebox, not as bad as some of their offerings


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning at 7am,  I am so pleased.

@khskel - sorry to hear about your cat, but you did the best thing even if it does not feel like it now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  -off to dentist for a check up, wish me luck!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

New-journey said:


> So sorry @khskel, it's a big adjustment.
> 
> Good luck with your changes @Greyhound Gal, do you need more or less insulin?



Hopefully a little less


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today  -off to dentist for a check up, wish me luck!


Good number and hope all is well at the dentist!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Just back from having wisdom tooth out under sedation.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Just back from having wisdom tooth out under sedation.



Oh ouch Stitch! Hope you're ok and it doesn't throb later! 

A 6.4 for me. Today is my haematology consult to look at how the leukaemia is behaving (or not) so fingers crossed for me please folks.


----------



## Kaylz

@Barbara W and @New-journey still not feeling too great about things tbh but thanks , good luck at the dentist @Northerner , oh no @Stitch147 hope it doesn't become too painful as the day wears pn and finally @Amigo good luck today my fingers are firmly crossed for you xxx


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Oh ouch Stitch! Hope you're ok and it doesn't throb later!
> 
> A 6.4 for me. Today is my haematology consult to look at how the leukaemia is behaving (or not) so fingers crossed for me please folks.


Good luck Amigo. Hope your appointment goes well. X


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Everything crossed for you @Amigo xx


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Oh ouch Stitch! Hope you're ok and it doesn't throb later!
> 
> A 6.4 for me. Today is my haematology consult to look at how the leukaemia is behaving (or not) so fingers crossed for me please folks.


I've got everything crossed for you @Amigo


----------



## Ljc

@Greyhound Gal . Just spotted your new avatar, I love it !


----------



## Steff

Amigo said:


> Oh ouch Stitch! Hope you're ok and it doesn't throb later!
> 
> A 6.4 for me. Today is my haematology consult to look at how the leukaemia is behaving (or not) so fingers crossed for me please folks.


Good luck Amigo x


----------



## Bloden

Good luck, ev1 with appointments, missing toothache, sore arms, and so on...just think, it's almost the weekend. 

Is there some treat you can give yourself, Kaylz, to help chase away the blues? 'Here Tintin' used to get her nails done or something similar...what do you like doing?


----------



## Lindarose

Sending good luck your way @Amigo Hope things are behaving. Good BGs so well done there 
Good luck with your dental check up Northerner. 
Bet you're relieved your appt is done Stitch! Hope it settles quickly.


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> @Greyhound Gal . Just spotted your new avatar, I love it !



Thanks to all you kind folks for your supportive words x

How I can relate to your avatar Lin. I've just said to my husband,  'that taxi will be ready now'. He said, 'I didn't know you'd ordered one'. Me, 'I meant chicken'. Him, 'of course you did, silly me!'


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Is there some treat you can give yourself, Kaylz, to help chase away the blues? 'Here Tintin' used to get her nails done or something similar...what do you like doing?


I'd actually love to be able to get my nails done but I cant stand having them long! haha, I like shopping! but done ALOT of that lately so better stop! Haha actually might go on Amazon and treat myself to A Street Cat Named Bob dvd as still haven't bought that, in fact I think that's what I'll do, thanks  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this bright but slightly breezy wet Friday!

Awoke this morning to a 6.3

Take care folks and I wish you a stress & pain-free happy weekend x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking bgls for the last seven days are:-

6.8 Friday
6.3 Saturday
5.9 Sunday
6.6 Monday
6.7 Tuesday
6.6 Wednesday
6.3 Thursday (Today)

Therefore my average waking bgl this week is 6.4.

This is up by .2mmols on last weeks average.of 6.2
WL


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> I'd actually love to be able to get my nails done but I cant stand having them long! haha, I like shopping! but done ALOT of that lately so better stop! Haha actually might go on Amazon and treat myself to A Street Cat Named Bob dvd as still haven't bought that, in fact I think that's what I'll do, thanks  xx


I hate having long nails too - they get loads of gunk shoved under them. Enjoy the DVD!


----------



## Barbara W

Good luck Amigo


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today  -off to dentist for a check up, wish me luck!


Good luck at your appointment x


----------



## SB2015

New-journey said:


> Good number and hope all is well at the dentist!


Hope the visit to the dentist went well Northerner.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today  -off to dentist for a check up, wish me luck!


Hope the appointment went ok Alan x


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I hate having long nails too - they get loads of gunk shoved under them. Enjoy the DVD!


Precisely why I cant grow mine! haha and thanks I will do I also had a naughty treat with lunch today well I class it as that anyway (a stick of kinder Bueno dark ) x


----------



## Ditto

6.6 @ 9.14 am...


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.6 @ 9.14 am...


Nice one Ditto


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Friday morning folks on this miserable wet start to the day 
Awake just now to a 5.5  - it's good to back in the 5's.
Take care - be kind to one another and enjoy the weekend wherever you may be spending it. x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early (again)..stayed logged in on DUK all night...must pay more attention...cooler day...fresh breeze...thankful for that since Harry is 'jam tarting' fit to burst...after eating the cat's food three times yesterday...patio doors wide open...enjoying my coffee despite his unsavoury habits...woke to a 5.9 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good Friday morning folks on this miserable wet start to the day
> Awake just now to a 5.5  - it's good to back in the 5's.
> Take care - be kind to one another and enjoy the weekend wherever you may be spending it. x
> View attachment 3714


WL...clicked onto your post...attacked by a huge sun flower...reached for my sun glasses...checked again...it's gone...am I hallucinating...or possibly overdone the bedtime snack...WOW...certainly woke me up...same again tomorrow please.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.8 for me. Looks like I would have been ok without that oatcake.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Barbara W said:


> Good luck at your appointment x


Hope appointments went well


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 12.1 for me due to late snack of muslie or maybe stress and late finishes. Yipee last day at work before holidays. Roll on 1530.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 12.1 for me due to late snack of muslie or maybe stress and late finishes. Yipee last day at work before holidays. Roll on 1530.


B***r that Carol...could be the muesli...or...maybe the anticipation of no more work for next week or so...excitement...yep...roll on 3:30 pm...have a lovely time.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.0 from me this morning, have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> B***r that Carol...could be the muesli...or...maybe the anticipation of no more work for next week or so...excitement...yep...roll on 3:30 pm...have a lovely time.


Blaming the food, but hard week, fire evacuation yesterday, my goodness, firemen are getting younger. Have 2 weeks and 2 days off and away to sunny Gran Canaria


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 6.1 for me this Friday morning, although new libre said 2.9 . 
I think Abbot may be getting a phone call on Monday as readings so far have been 6.1 vs 2.5, 6.9 vs LO and then this mornings. Not a good start


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6.5 for me. I wish everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's a bright sunny one here. 
Spot my mistake lol 
6.4 on Libre  15 mins later 5.7 on meter.
Think I need to go back to bed and start again


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning people  5.4 here today and the same dull damp weather we've had here for days  no plans to go out today though so wrapped up on the sofa hoping it gets warmer as the day goes on, have a wonderful day my lovelies  xx


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> A 6.1 for me this Friday morning, although new libre said 2.9 .
> I think Abbot may be getting a phone call on Monday as readings so far have been 6.1 vs 2.5, 6.9 vs LO and then this mornings. Not a good start


Whoops looks like the DF is fooling around with Libre sensors now.
Can you contact Abbott today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Blaming the food, but hard week, fire evacuation yesterday, my goodness, firemen are getting younger. Have 2 weeks and 2 days off and away to sunny Gran Canaria


You never mentioned the 'young firemen'...has to be them...'my goodness'...what on earth were you thinking...sounds idyllic Carol...enjoy!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, after a day of not a lot too eat after having wisdom tooth removed I woke to a 7.6 this morning! I've found the secret...... Don't eat!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today after a night of many dreams. Alas no young firemen featured!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Ljc said:


> Whoops looks like the DF is fooling around with Libre sensors now.
> Can you contact Abbott today.



Thought I'd give it another 24 hours to see if it sorts itself out (or DF bug***rs off), as I only activated yesterday. But thinking about it, I may just give it until mid-afternoon today, and then I've still got time to ring Abbot.
Good job I have another I can put on.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 for me this morning.


Lorraine...wow...great number...coming down...well done...you must be happy with that.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 for me this morning.


Nice one  x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Nice one  x





Bubbsie said:


> Lorraine...wow...great number...coming down...well done...you must be happy with that.


I am really pleased,  I think changing my medication and changing my diet to something I can maintain but is still not too carb heavy has made the difference,  all I need now is the weight to start coming off.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I am really pleased,  I think changing my medication and changing my diet to something I can maintain but is still not too carb heavy has made the difference,  all I need now is the weight to start coming off.


Lorraine that will come...you must be relieved to get those numbers down...that's how it happened for me...wondered if I'd ever get there sometimes...hopefully now you will put less pressure on yourself to reduce those glucose levels...they are coming down...maybe you can relax (just a little mind)...it does take some while to find the right balance...took me almost a year...best advice I had was not to rush...you've had a stressful time recently...so one thing at a time...well done you've worked so hard...so pleased for you.


----------



## Amigo

Another rainy morning and a 7.1 for me. I blame the much needed latte and caramel shortbread in Costa after my haemo appt yesterday. Sometimes it has to be done. Plus I'm on antibiotics for a suspected UTI or other unspecified infection. Belt and braces approach for me.

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - very late rise for me this morning, but a not too shabby 5.6.

Have a good weekend folks

Ps - @Carolg,  have a great holiday x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Another rainy morning and a 7.1 for me. I blame the much needed latte and caramel shortbread in Costa after my haemo appt yesterday. Sometimes it has to be done. Plus I'm on antibiotics for a suspected UTI or other unspecified infection. Belt and braces approach for me.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone x


Absolutely necessary after the appointment Amigo..


----------



## the blue wildebeest

After causing a bit of a stir in order to get an appointment... 6.3 this morning (after sitagliptin last night). This follows weeks of 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 10 yesterday... and indifference from the DSN. (HbA1c 43 early this year made her conclude that medication was not needed...)


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> You never mentioned the 'young firemen'...has to be them...'my goodness'...what on earth were you thinking...sounds idyllic Carol...enjoy!


Resisted setting off the alarm today. Yipee✈️.cant wait.


----------



## sunny sanghera

6.3 this morning for me


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> 6.3 this morning for me


Hello sunny - nice to see you - thought you'd done a disappearing act on us! How are you doing these days? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good number and hope all is well at the dentist!


Just catching up on yesterdays posts  - hope your dental checkup went well & you don't need any fillings or extractions! Take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Just back from having wisdom tooth out under sedation.


Just catching up on posts - Ooooooo so not nice Stitch  Hope your gum has settled down now - are you still having salt mouth washes? Take care x
WL


----------



## Ditto

6.8 @ 8.56am. Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Hello sunny - nice to see you - thought you'd done a disappearing act on us! How are you doing these days? x
> WL


Hello oh no not me lol I am still here am fine thanks how are you ?


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> Hello oh no not me lol I am still here am fine thanks how are you ?


Good to hear you're fine sunny. I'm doing just great thanks - keeping the bgls in the 6's at the moment so thats good tho I'd like to get them back into the 5's again. Celebrated my birthday today - spent it with my family - went out for a late lunch to a garden centre restaurant. Another meal tomorrow evening on the cards - don't think I should test again til Monday  you take care x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Good to hear you're fine sunny. I'm doing just great thanks - keeping the bgls in the 6's at the moment so thats good tho I'd like to get them back into the 5's again. Celebrated my birthday today - spent it with my family - went out for a late lunch to a garden centre restaurant. Another meal tomorrow evening on the cards - don't think I should test again til Monday  you take care x
> WL


That's good to hear ohhh and happy birthday that sounds great I wish they always stayed in the 5s and 6s but that would be asking to much


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...yet another early start for me...despite that...woke today feeling like I'd had a decent sleep for the first time in weeks...lets see how the day progresses...5.8 on waking...hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
Hope you all have a nice weekend. For those having to work {{{hug}}} 
@Bubbsie nice number. It's great when you feel you've had a good sleep esp as you woke up early.
@Stitch147 i hope your mouth isn't too sore. 

I woke up early too,  around 1am  5.9 today. My graph looks hilarious all within range but steep climbs and falls.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Hope you all have a nice weekend. For those having to work {{{hug}}}
> @Bubbsie nice number. It's great when you feel you've had a good sleep esp as you woke up early.
> @Stitch147 i hope your mouth isn't too sore.
> 
> I woke up early too,  around 1am  5.9 today. My graph looks hilarious all within range but steep climbs and falls.


Oh my word Lin...1am...I got off lightly then...good score for you despite the early (well early!) start...no plans to work this weekend...but...often how it goes for me...never know with my work...hoping you get a chance to relax this weekend...get those feet up.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, been missing in action, finally managed to log in, (the free wifi where I am is a bit hit and miss). Rained all day yesterday, but at least it was warm rain!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Went for a nice long walk in the New Forest yesterday, very nice (apart from the hayfever!) - need to do that more often


----------



## Hazel

Good morning folks - 5.5 today

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.4 blood vs 3.9 libre this morning. Libre getting a bit closer but was way out all day yesterday. If I showed the graph to consultant he'd think I had died . Abbot getting a call on Monday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me when I woke then half an hour later after feeding the cats 4.6, better shower then bolus this morning
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Just catching up on posts - Ooooooo so not nice Stitch  Hope your gum has settled down now - are you still having salt mouth washes? Take care x
> WL


Not allowed to rinse moth with anything for 5 days. Its not too bad now.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today..


----------



## Derek Stubbs

This is my first morning test, been awake about 2 hours, but I have not eaten or drank & just been laying down. I've had a couple of pee's though, both quite clear though.

Had some cooked meat before bed last night.

Tested on middle finger on left hand.

5.3 is today's score


----------



## Amigo

Derek Stubbs said:


> This is my first morning test, been awake about 2 hours, but I have not eaten or drank & just been laying down. I've had a couple of pee's though, both quite clear though.
> 
> Had some cooked meat before bed last night.
> 
> 5.3 is today's score



Excellent waking level Derek!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Good to hear you're fine sunny. I'm doing just great thanks - keeping the bgls in the 6's at the moment so thats good tho I'd like to get them back into the 5's again. Celebrated my birthday today - spent it with my family - went out for a late lunch to a garden centre restaurant. Another meal tomorrow evening on the cards - don't think I should test again til Monday  you take care x
> WL



You keep that quiet wirralass. Happy Birthday for yesterday!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.2 today. I seem to see that number a lot lately.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Amigo said:


> Excellent waking level Derek!



thanks Amigo,

I am going to have my usual bowl of porridge with almond milk & a few strawberries in an hour or so & test two hours later.
I'll probably have a cup of coffee with a drop of double cream in, as it's very soothing going down.
I do have low blood pressure though & have been adding SEA salt recently to aid things a little.
Having too little natural salt, plays havoc with heart regulation & also imbalances fluid levels which control blood sugars.
Getting the balance right can be hard but I think it's beginning to work a little.

I am probably slightly underweight now, having lost about 1&half stone since being diagnosed less than three months ago.
I have lost all my muscle mass aswell.
The sudden weight loss has probably been down to the metformin supressing my appetite as I have days where I don't feel like much.
And since being diagnosed, I have hardly had any salt, but adding sea salt into my diet now, has slightly increased my appetite as I now need to put
some weight on but more importantly, get some muscle back.
So eating more proteins seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Hmmm 7.2 this morning, highest for a while.  Better get my act together next week


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, high numbers (high for me) yesterday and  felt ill, dreadful cramps in night. Woke to 5.1 and busy day today working, hoping today is better and then the good news, holiday on Monday.


----------



## Amigo

Derek Stubbs said:


> thanks Amigo,
> 
> I am going to have my usual bowl of porridge with almond milk & a few strawberries in an hour or so & test two hours later.
> I'll probably have a cup of coffee with a drop of double cream in, as it's very soothing going down.
> I do have low blood pressure though & have been adding SEA salt recently to aid things a little.
> Having too little natural salt, plays havoc with heart regulation & also imbalances fluid levels which control blood sugars.
> Getting the balance right can be hard but I think it's beginning to work a little.
> 
> I am probably slightly underweight now, having lost about 1&half stone since being diagnosed less than three months ago.
> I have lost all my muscle mass aswell.
> The sudden weight loss has probably been down to the metformin supressing my appetite as I have days where I don't feel like much.
> And since being diagnosed, I have hardly had any salt, but adding sea salt into my diet now, has slightly increased my appetite as I now need to put
> some weight on but more importantly, get some muscle back.
> So eating more proteins seems to be the way to go.



A 6.9 for me this morning.

Yes sounds like you need proteins for the muscle mass and a bit more salt Derek.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Not allowed to rinse moth with anything for 5 days. Its not too bad now.


Ooh Stitch...what a nightmare for you...but...at least it's out now...and BG in single figures...good going.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, high numbers (high for me) yesterday and  felt ill, dreadful cramps in night. Woke to 5.1 and busy day today working, hoping today is better and then the good news, holiday on Monday.


Not great news Jo...however a 5.1 today...at least BG is behaving itself...work?...when does that holiday start?...have a good weekend.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 9.9 for me today but I'll take it as single figures.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not great news Jo...however a 5.1 today...at least BG is behaving itself...work?...when does that holiday start?...have a good weekend.


Seem to go high in evening, not eating much and taking more rapid insulin. Monday we fly, today long day but last day. I can do this! Thanks and you have great weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Seem to go high in evening, not eating much and taking more rapid insulin. Monday we fly, today long day but last day. I can do this! Thanks and you have great weekend.


Of course you can do this...just think forward to tomorrow morning...day of rest before holiday (providing you've done your packing & found your passport)...then off...that frisson of anticipation when something pleasurable in the offing...love that...travel part of it...someone else doing all the work...hotel...being waited on...make the most of it...much needed...have a fabulous time.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning.
> 
> Yes sounds like you need proteins for the muscle mass and a bit more salt Derek.



I think you are right Amigo,

I have lost the crap from the body (sugars mainly) & lost the weight & muscle as a result, so I now need to replenish my body, but with better fuel
than I was previously.
It's a bit an overhaul of the body really, flush the crap out, replace with good quality fuel.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  a higher than normal 6.3 for me but was all over the place yesterday with levels after a hypo an hour and 40 minutes after breakfast  hope everyone has a fantastic weekend  x


----------



## Ditto

Run out of strips...must re-order on ebay. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Run out of strips...must re-order on ebay. Have a good day everyone.


Ditto...what are you like...not prepared to say how many times I have done that myself...even now they are on repeat prescription (too many times)...hope they arrive asap...you're doing so well...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  a higher than normal 6.3 for me but was all over the place yesterday with levels after a hypo an hour and 40 minutes after breakfast  hope everyone has a fantastic weekend  x


Not ideal for you K...but...not so bad...and you sorted out your hypo...you have a fantastic weekend...hope you have something entertaining planned...and spending your time with good company.


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...what are you like...not prepared to say how many times I have done that myself...even now they are on repeat prescription (too many times)...hope they arrive asap...you're doing so well...have a good weekend.


One minute I seem to have tons and the next they're all gone! I need to keep on top of this.  Re-ordering this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Not ideal for you K...but...not so bad...and you sorted out your hypo...you have a fantastic weekend...hope you have something entertaining planned...and spending your time with good company.


Was as high as 10.2 yesterday  8.5 at bedtime so not too awful, my OH has the weekend off work so spending time with him chilling probably still have a bit of a headache today  off to Asda for some shopping tomorrow though  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> One minute I seem to have tons and the next they're all gone! I need to keep on top of this.  Re-ordering this morning.


Same here Ditto!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning.


That's a really good number grannylorraine


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning.


Fantastic to see  x


----------



## sunny sanghera

7.6 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this gorgeous sunny Saturday 
Slept in very late today but awoke to a 5.9 Yippee, cant believe it - thought it would have been much higher considering what I ate yesterday! 
Hope you all have a relaxed weekend, take care folks x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning.


Blimey Lorraine...that's way down...good for you!


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning.


WOW that's grand, bet your ecstatic


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...lots to do today...or so I thought...somehow convinced myself it was Monday morning...it's not is it...woke to a 5.8...definitely in need of more coffee.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and it's s 7.0 today. 
I'm joining you with a wake me up coffee Bubbsie. Hate these early starts!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday (its definitely Sunday @Bubbsie )


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 to bed and woke on a 6.3 luck or well judged? Who cares! I'll take those numbers as they are.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. @khskel, I seem to be mimicking you for the last few days, a 6.3 for me as well.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  a 6.0 for me today, sore head just want to go back to bed  hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and it's s 7.0 today.
> I'm joining you with a wake me up coffee Bubbsie. Hate these early starts!


Had two already Linda...not quite there yet...do I chance a third?...maybe not...enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  a 6.0 for me today, sore head just want to go back to bed  hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Go back to bed Kaylz...it's Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday (its definitely Sunday @Bubbsie )


Thankfully I realised that just in time... before I got dressed...jumped in the car...and set off for the clinic Stitch...still single figures...well done.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.2, holiday tomorrow and a day to find passport and the rest! Wishing everyone a great Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.2, holiday tomorrow and a day to find passport and the rest! Wishing everyone a great Sunday.


See...you got through yesterday fine...must have been great waking up this morning knowing it's all done for now...day of rest...then tomorrow... the holiday begins...have a wonderful time Jo.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.2 today.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> See...you got through yesterday fine...must have been great waking up this morning knowing it's all done for now...day of rest...then tomorrow... the holiday begins...have a wonderful time Jo.


Thanks Bubbsie and I did, turned out to be a low day but all went well 
Will rest though got to get strength for Primark in Bath!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me this morning although this is early for a Sunday due to granddaughter who doesn't sleep in.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

5.4 this morning but arms beginning to feel very weak.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks Bubbsie and I did, turned out to be a low day but all went well
> Will rest though got to get strength for Primark in Bath!


OMG...never actually got into Primark Jo...went once with Aliya...got to the store in London...looked like a riot...turned around...bribed her with a McDonalds instead...yes that was a 'low' trick...but...couldn't face the throng...now...Bath...there's an entirely different prospect...love Bath...used to visit friends in Bristol...often went to Bath...when my lottery win comes in...determined to buy a house there!


----------



## Bubbsie

Derek Stubbs said:


> 5.4 this morning but arms beginning to feel very weak.


Derek doesn't sound great...still having difficulties...levels sound better...but...if still feeling unwell/struggling after yesterday...why not give 111 or your surgeries emergency number a call...just to be on the safe side...won't do any harm...just as a caution.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 for me this morning although this is early for a Sunday due to granddaughter who doesn't sleep in.


Lorraine...those numbers getting better & better...great results!...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.2 today.


Ooh Lin...an HS...well done...spot on!


----------



## Ljc

Derek Stubbs said:


> 5.4 this morning but arms beginning to feel very weak.


@Derek Stubbs . Sorry to hear this, I know from another thread that you are real worried. Imo you need to see another gp at your practice tomorrow  or do as @Bubbsie has suggested in post number 30366


----------



## Derek Stubbs

I am going to have some boiled eggs & mushrooms shortly & see how I feel after that.

I am finding that I am now having to sleep with my legs raised in order to keep the blood circulating.

Maybe time to come off the Metformin, it's done it's job, I've lost the weight.
Just stick with a good diet.

I think I need to get to the doctor tomorrow about this.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.2 today.


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Back to 5.9 today, heading in the right direction


----------



## Bubbsie

Derek Stubbs said:


> I am going to have some boiled eggs & mushrooms shortly & see how I feel after that.
> 
> I am finding that I am now having to sleep with my legs raised in order to keep the blood circulating.
> 
> Maybe time to come off the Metformin, it's done it's job, I've lost the weight.
> Just stick with a good diet.
> 
> I think I need to get to the doctor tomorrow about this.


Derek...why not wait until you've spoken to someone before making a final decision with the medication...could be another issue entirely...I've had a number of health problems...mostly resolved now.. some associated linked to the diabetes...some not..if you do feel any worse...call for some assistance...if you feel you can wait...then just until tomorrow morning...call your surgery...I lost a lot of weight when I started taking Metformin...however...it also has am important role in helping/keeping those BG down...early days...give it some time...you obviously have looked into your condition...know a lot about it...but...please speak to your medical team (if that sounds patronising...apologies in advance)...always wise to have some input from the medics...before adjusting/reducing/stopping the medication...or if other problems crop up...good luck.


----------



## Amigo

A well deserved (yes you had fish and chips yesterday you greedy sod) 7.4

However they were seriously delicious! 

In terms of my diabetes I need a re-boot...or perhaps just a boot up my jacksey! 

It's a work in progress. In my defence I do have a UTI (and a fish and chips hangover!) 

No soothing words required...I know I'm a sinner!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

[QUOTE="Amigo, post: 734512, member: 13495"

No soothing words required...I know I'm a sinner! [/QUOTE]

But doesn't it feel good every now and again


----------



## Amigo

Greyhound Gal said:


> [QUOTE="Amigo, post: 734512, member: 13495"
> 
> No soothing words required...I know I'm a sinner!



But doesn't it feel good every now and again [/QUOTE]

It does GG but I realise it's happening more than 'every now and then' for me. Time to take stock I think (stock is low carb isn't it?)


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Sunday morning folks - bright & sunny here 
Awoke to a 7.5 which doesn't come as a surprise after a Mexican meal out last evening! Have to take the bad with the good sometimes I suppose!

Take care folks and have an enjoyable day  - maybe get out the noisy lawn mower or drill holes in the garden walls for hanging baskets brackets?!!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Happy good Sunday morning folks - bright & sunny here
> Awoke to a 7.5 which doesn't come as a surprise after a Mexican meal out last evening! Have to take the bad with the good sometimes I suppose!
> 
> Take care folks and have an enjoyable day  - maybe get out the noisy lawn mower or drill holes in the garden walls for hanging baskets brackets?!!
> View attachment 3744



Yay! Another sinner! I don't feel quite so bad now wirralass! x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Go back to bed Kaylz...it's Sunday.


I wish I could have but no such luck, slept badly enough as it was  maybe one day lol x


----------



## Amigo

Derek Stubbs said:


> I am going to have some boiled eggs & mushrooms shortly & see how I feel after that.
> 
> I am finding that I am now having to sleep with my legs raised in order to keep the blood circulating.
> 
> Maybe time to come off the Metformin, it's done it's job, I've lost the weight.
> Just stick with a good diet.
> 
> I think I need to get to the doctor tomorrow about this.



You need to see your doctor before stopping any meds Derek. 53 is still a relatively high Hba1c. Sounds like you need a good overall check up looking at your blood counts, vitamin levels, iron etc. Your arms and legs shouldn't be feeling weak like this. Get yourself a decent steak for lunch and some greens! (unless you're a vegetarian!).


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Yay! Another sinner! I don't feel quite so bad now wirralass! x


That's good Amigo - seems a few of us had a visit from that miserable pest of a DF - I thought we'd kicked her into touch but no she has to go poking her nose into our diabetic business - now shoo off DF & don't return or else ........!! x
WL


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Well, I 've had two boiled eggs & some mushrooms fried in virgin olive oil & some butter.
Had a cup of black decaff tea aswell.
I haven't taken my usual metformin & the reading two hours later is 6.8
I was 5.4 an hour before eating the above & only 6.8 two hours later (without Metformin) & I don't feel as weak yet.
I am going out for a walk now for around half an hour, so going to take a flapjack with me & my meter just in case I go low.


----------



## Ljc

Derek Stubbs said:


> Well, I 've had two boiled eggs & some mushrooms fried in virgin olive oil & some butter.
> Had a cup of black decaff tea aswell.
> I haven't taken my usual metformin & the reading two hours later is 6.8
> I was 5.4 an hour before eating the above & only 6.8 two hours later (without Metformin) & I don't feel as weak yet.
> I am going out for a walk now for around half an hour, so going to take a flapjack with me & my meter just in case I go low.


Hi Derek. Metformin takes a few days to get out if ones  system. 
Please discuss coming off Metformin with gp.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.2 today.


♡♡♡♡CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HS LJC♡♡♡♡♡ xxx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Precisely why I cant grow mine! haha and thanks I will do I also had a naughty treat with lunch today well I class it as that anyway (a stick of kinder Bueno dark ) x


Good for you! Sounds lush - haven't seen them in the shops here.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Good for you! Sounds lush - haven't seen them in the shops here.


It was so tasty  just checked my thunderball ticket and have a cheeky wee £10 win too  haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> It was so tasty  just checked my thunderball ticket and have a cheeky wee £10 win too  haha x


Nice one Kaylz - maybe towards a pair of trainers with stars on them? x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Nice one Kaylz - maybe towards a pair of trainers with stars in them? x
> WL


Don't tempt me! LOL  x I currently have in the living room in front of me 2 pairs of K Swiss trainers still in their boxes, a pair of Kappa only worn a few times, a pair of Dunlop canvases never worn and a pair of Lonsdale trainers I don't need to collect anymore haha x


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.2, holiday tomorrow and a day to find passport and the rest! Wishing everyone a great Sunday.


Have a great holiday


----------



## Barbara W

Sorry I missed your birthday Wirralass you have the same birthday as my brother, hope you had a great day xxxxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Back to 5.9 today, heading in the right direction


That's more like it A - took a while but you got there in the end  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday Wirralass you have the same birthday as my brother, hope you had a great day xxxxx


Thank you Barbara - I've had two lovely days with my family - gorgeous red roses peach roses & more,  beautiful fragrance  + lots of pressies  - been spoilt no end, very grateful that my loving family care  x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...hopefully I have the day right...yep...it's definitely Monday...lots to do...just a little more of the dreaded paperwork...then can relax a bit...woke to a 5.8 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning not sure I believe my meter but a 6.4 from me this morning, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Morning not sure I believe my meter but a 6.4 from me this morning, have a good day everyone.


See Barbara - no carbs in birthday food! 

6.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Just missed out on an HS @ 5.1, 6.1 on my new sensor.
I hope the week goes well for everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, looks like it's going to be a lovely day again. A 5.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all, looks like it's going to be a lovely day again. A 5.4 for me today.


I love your avatar pic, GG. Always makes me smile...

Morning folks. 4.9 here.

It's official, this Asturian summer is going to give us a bit of everything weather-wise. If you're heading this way remember to pack: bikini, pac-a-mac and flip-flops that transform into wellies at the flick of a switch.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 to start the new week, I hope it treats you nicely 

Off to see Mr retina surgeon today to discuss eye operation, 4 hours of staring at an out of focus wall then looking through a slit lamp - up, down, left, right! Pretty terrified, I'd rather stick pins in myself - oh hang on- I already do!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  It's a  bit overcast here this morning. 
4.9 today.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 to start the new week, I hope it treats you nicely
> 
> Off to see Mr retina surgeon today to discuss eye operation, 4 hours of staring at an out of focus wall then looking through a slit lamp - up, down, left, right! Pretty terrified, I'd rather stick pins in myself - oh hang on- I already do!


Good luck, Flower. I hope Mr surgeon says, "Hello, how are you?"


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  hope your appointment goes well @Flower, 5.5 here and looking brighter outside still a tad on the chilly side atm though x


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.3 today. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck @Flower 

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Where did that weekend go?! Cant believe its Monday all ready.


----------



## grovesy

Hope your appointment goes well Flower.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here! Last nights Tagliatelle in a rich sauce just kept on giving.....(carbs, til about 2am, despite a top up of short acting after 3 hours) Good job it's the sort of thing I only do on holiday once a year.
Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.7 here this morning and now waiting for pupils to dilate for retinopathy pictures. Fingers crossed for a good result! 

Happy Monday all.

Good luck flower today x


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 to start the new week, I hope it treats you nicely
> 
> Off to see Mr retina surgeon today to discuss eye operation, 4 hours of staring at an out of focus wall then looking through a slit lamp - up, down, left, right! Pretty terrified, I'd rather stick pins in myself - oh hang on- I already do!


Good luck Flower...hope this week treats you nicely...starting with a favourable outcome at today's appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.7 here this morning and now waiting for pupils to dilate for retinopathy pictures. Fingers crossed for a good result!
> 
> Happy Monday all.
> 
> Good luck flower today x


Good luck to you too  today Grainger...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Good luck @Flower
> 
> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Where did that weekend go?! Cant believe its Monday all ready.


Single figures again Stitch... great...believe your weekend went as quickly as mine did... on a positive note at least you got the day right...since I thought it was Monday yesterday


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today.  Good luck with your appointments flower and Grainger.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all.  

Good luck Flower and Grainger, with your appointments, hope all goes well.



Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 for me today.  Good luck with your appointments flower and Grainger.


I'm dead impressed Lorraine. Good going.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 for me today.  Good luck with your appointments flower and Grainger.


Steaming ahead with those levels now Lorraine...heartening to see you making such good progress (forgive me if that sounds a little patronising...meant with the best of intentions)...well done!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Good luck Flower and Grainger, with your appointments, hope all goes well.
> 
> I'm dead impressed Lorraine. Good going.


Ditto...have you forgotten something?


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...have you forgotten something?


LOL yeah forgot to say I'm waiting for my strips to arrive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> LOL yeah forgot to say I'm waiting for my strips to arrive.


Okay that explains it...doing better than I am...yesterday I forgot what day it was.


----------



## Steff

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 to start the new week, I hope it treats you nicely
> 
> Off to see Mr retina surgeon today to discuss eye operation, 4 hours of staring at an out of focus wall then looking through a slit lamp - up, down, left, right! Pretty terrified, I'd rather stick pins in myself - oh hang on- I already do!


Good luck Flower x


----------



## Hazel

A 5.2 for me today


----------



## Barbara W

Good luck Flower and Grainger with your appointments.


----------



## sunny sanghera

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks - late on parade - sorry - so much was going on this morning in prep to go for post op checkup. 

Anyway I awoke to a 6.5 this morning - I'm happy with this 

Hope all those who had/have appointments today went as well as could be expected.
Take care folks and enjoy the remainder of the day  x
WL


----------



## Derek Stubbs

5.7 this morning. I didn't test until 9.30am & woke about 4.30 but didn't drink or eat anything until the test.

Arms still a bit weak , my arms are pretty small though, so maybe that's what's causing the weakness.
I do have some muscle in the biceps, it's just the forearms and hands that feel weak & these are the smallest points.
They could actually be cold, but I just can't feel it. 
The strange thing is my palms are usually hot


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 6.4 today...just a little higher than usual...off to the office today...full on baking session yesterday...always take a large batch of home made cakes/muffins & tarts with me...oops...sampled more of them than I should have...was it the chocolate brownies...the apple tarts...muffins or the clementine cakes...most the likely the buttercream icing...so much left in the mixing bowl...what can you do?


----------



## RobK

Back from an extended trip and its a straight 7.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent. 
5.6 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...woke to a 6.4 today...just a little higher than usual...off to the office today...full on baking session yesterday...always take a large batch of home made cakes/muffins & tarts with me...oops...sampled more of them than I should have...was it the chocolate brownies...the apple tarts...muffins or the clementine cakes...most the likely the buttercream icing...so much left in the mixing bowl...what can you do?


Waste not want not    Still a good number though.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 6.3 this morning. A bit overcast but still very warm this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone, I join u today Bubbsie on 6.4  blimey you were busy in the kitchen yesterday, nothing like home made cakes


----------



## New-journey

I have woken up in Spain with a HS, it's so beautiful here, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> I have woken up in Spain with a HS, it's so beautiful here, have a good day everyone.[/QU
> 
> Well done on your HS hope your having a good time


----------



## New-journey

Thanks! Just arrived late last night, can see the sea and excited to explore, will ignore two adult sleeping daughters and go out!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Waste not want not    Still a good number though.


Yep...consider myself lucky...every time I go to the office...do the baking...determined not to sample any of the 'goods'...but...quality control is soooooooooooooooo important...fortunately only go to the office 4-5 times a year...off to the Anti-coagulation this morning...again...lucky carbs do not influence my INR levels..


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks! Just arrived late last night, can see the sea and excited to explore, will ignore two adult sleeping daughters and go out!


Good for you Jo...get a little 'me' time while you can.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I have woken up in Spain with a HS, it's so beautiful here, have a good day everyone.


Ooh...an HS...that's confirmed...Holidays...sun...necessary for good control of Diabetes...wonder if we can get that on 'prescription'...if only...enjoy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, I join u today Bubbsie on 6.4  blimey you were busy in the kitchen yesterday, nothing like home made cakes


Yep...moved over for you...I was terrible Barbara...tried one of each...then of course had to clean the mixing bowl too...delicious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...woke to a 6.4 today...just a little higher than usual...off to the office today...full on baking session yesterday...always take a large batch of home made cakes/muffins & tarts with me...oops...sampled more of them than I should have...was it the chocolate brownies...the apple tarts...muffins or the clementine cakes...most the likely the buttercream icing...so much left in the mixing bowl...what can you do?


ps...forgot...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a magic number...anything between 2.5 to 3 will do...fingers crossed.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> ps...forgot...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a magic number...anything between 2.5 to 3 will do...fingers crossed.


Fingers and toes are crossed, magic number time!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  a quite high for me 6.5 but not surprised as not feeling great since last night  off out today appointments everywhere lol x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...an HS...that's confirmed...Holidays...sun...necessary for good control of Diabetes...wonder if we can get that on 'prescription'...if only...enjoy.


My thoughts too. Good start to the holiday! Thanks and good luck with your clinic.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and 7.6 today. Was going to retest as often get lower 2 no time but decided not to! No reason for the higher number. In fact was so busy at work last night - so much rushing around/walking. Never mind.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> ps...forgot...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a magic number...anything between 2.5 to 3 will do...fingers crossed.



Me to good luck at the clinic today Bubbsie fingers crossed x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  a quite high for me 6.5 but not surprised as not feeling great since last night  off out today appointments everywhere lol x


Hope you feel better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today. I felt rough all day yesterday. Hoping it was just the after effects of the sedation I had on Thursday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.8 for me today. I felt rough all day yesterday. Hoping it was just the after effects of the sedation I had on Thursday.


Hope you are feeling better today,  that figure is coming down.

7.5 for me so slightly higher than of late, but still good for me and I had a anxiety attack this morning, so might have affected it, (first one in ages).  Off to hospital today about my Trigeminal neuralgia today, so maybe that  was playing on my mind.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope you are feeling better today,  that figure is coming down.
> 
> 7.5 for me so slightly higher than of late, but still good for me and I had a anxiety attack this morning, so might have affected it, (first one in ages).  Off to hospital today about my Trigeminal neuralgia today, so maybe that  was playing on my mind.



Hope all goes well Lorraine. That's a nasty condition, I feel for you! 

A 6.7 for me. A lot going on at the moment with a close relative in the High Dependency Unit. Just hope she's ok


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Hope all goes well Lorraine. That's a nasty condition, I feel for you!
> 
> A 6.7 for me. A lot going on at the moment with a close relative in the High Dependency Unit. Just hope she's ok


Hope your relative is improving, life always seems to be throwing something at us.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope your relative is improving, life always seems to be throwing something at us.



It certainly does hun!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope your appt goes well Grannylorraine. My daughter has suffered attacks of TGN and it has to be one of the worst pains ever. 
And hope your relative improves quickly too Amigo. So sorry to hear you've more to deal with.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks hun but appointment at the eye department this afternoon and I know the fluids back so feeling more sick as the day wears on  x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Thanks hun but appointment at the eye department this afternoon and I know the fluids back so feeling more sick as the day wears on  x


Hope your appointment goes well and things are not as bad as you fear.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Tuesday morning folks!
Awoke to a 7.2 on the Codefree - unusually high for me but could disturbed sleep with a painful right shoulder have any bearing on this? I don't know - and 6.5 on the Contour!
Take care folks and be kind to yourselves and each other  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> ps...forgot...clot clinic this morning...hoping for a magic number...anything between 2.5 to 3 will do...fingers crossed.


Good luck at the CC Bubbs - really hope u get the magic number you've been dreaming of x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope your appointment goes well and things are not as bad as you fear.


Thanks hun but I know what the outcome will be, hope your feeling better now!  x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Thanks hun but appointment at the eye department this afternoon and I know the fluids back so feeling more sick as the day wears on  x


Aw  I hope it goes better than you think, you'll soon be back home and it will be behind you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks hun but appointment at the eye department this afternoon and I know the fluids back so feeling more sick as the day wears on  x


Good luck with your eye appointment Kaylz  - will be thinking of you - please update later x
WL


----------



## Steff

@Kaylz Hope the appointment goes ok and it's ok news for you x


----------



## Barbara W

Hope your appointments go ok Kaylz and Granny Lorraine.

Amigo sorry to hear about your relative I hope things improve sending you ((((hugs))))


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo, yes I too am sorry to hear about your family relative and hope things improve in this respect, thinking of you and sending (((hugs))) and well wishes your way, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Me to good luck at the clinic today Bubbsie fingers crossed x


Thanks Barbara...not quite good as I hoped...but...not dire...managed a 2.1...so okay...back there in two weeks...have been late in taking the Warfarin a couple of times...supposed to take it the same time everyday...have to make sure I'm a little more circumspect on that...not too disappointed though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Me to good luck at the clinic today Bubbsie fingers crossed x


Thanks Barbara...not quite good as I hoped...but...not dire...managed a 2.1...so okay...back there in two weeks...have been late in taking the Warfarin...supposed to take it the same time everyday


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @wirralass @Steff and @Barbara W as I expected the fluid is back, just got to wait on appointment for another injection now  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @wirralass @Steff and @Barbara W as I expected the fluid is back, just got to wait on appointment for another injection now  x


Left early today...missed your post this morning K...sorry to hear you have to have further treatment...as upsetting as that may be...I have a friend who had to have similar treatment...as unpleasant as the prospect was for him...he made excellent progress...is doing well...easy for me to say I know...do try to take heart from that...positively (hopefully) it will be dealt with ASAP...if some 'hand holding' helps...you're welcome to both of mine...chin up xxx.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Left early today...missed your post this morning K...sorry to hear you have to have further treatment...as upsetting as that may be...I have a friend who had to have similar treatment...as unpleasant as the prospect was for him...he made excellent progress...is doing well...easy for me to say I know...do try to take heart from that...positively (hopefully) it will be dealt with ASAP...if some 'hand holding' helps...you're welcome to both of mine...chin up xxx.


Thanks Bubbsie  I've had 4 in each eye already so know exactly what it involves but I still get a little worked up and sick feeling when it comes to it  was late to the hospital too as there had been an accident on the road the MIL was having a tartan fit saying she didn't want me to be late! but not her fault, just had to phone ahead and inform them, she then threw me out the car so she could find a space! haha xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @wirralass @Steff and @Barbara W as I expected the fluid is back, just got to wait on appointment for another injection now  x


Aw Kaylz I'm so sorry to hear this news - such a pity you couldn't have had  the injection whilst you were there - hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment to come through - the sooner the better so you don't have to suffer unnecessarily, take care hun x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Aw Kaylz I'm so sorry to hear this news - such a pity you couldn't have had  the injection whilst you were there - hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment to come through - the sooner the better so you don't have to suffer unnecessarily, take care hun x
> WL


Don't know if there was anyone there to do them today but i knew there was no chance with my appointment being so late anyway, just glad to finally be home for the day as was first out to the other town at 5 to 9 home about half 10 then had to grab lunch do dishes blah blah blah then get ready for the next appointment, not great considering I'm not feeling 100% yet from last night and with not much sleep on top of that all I wanna do is go to bed! But can't  xxx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Bubbsie  I've had 4 in each eye already so know exactly what it involves but I still get a little worked up and sick feeling when it comes to it  was late to the hospital too as there had been an accident on the road the MIL was having a tartan fit saying she didn't want me to be late! but not her fault, just had to phone ahead and inform them, she then threw me out the car so she could find a space! haha xxx


OMG...if it wasn't so tense...would have smiled...sounds like an episode of Fawlty Towers (are you old enough to remember that)...sometimes the waiting can prove the most anxious time...I'm the same...anything invasive puts me on edge...lets hope it's done swiftly...so you won't have a lengthy anxious wait.


----------



## Ditto

First reading of the day but not first thing I'm afraid. 7.3 and I'm really pleased with that because if you knew what I'd been eating you'd be quite shocked. I was expecting a 22 at least. Sister's Contour was recalled, but actually she's just bunged it in a drawer, not that it's any good without the strips which are expensive. The surgery have given everyone these brand spanking new meters. She's had it since last week but I knew she wouldn't be measuring so I asked if I could borrow it till my Codefree strips come. It was still sealed! I managed to set it up, go me, and even inserted a lancet though I couldn't get it to prick me so I used my trusty Codefree pricker which is so easy. I can't believe how posh this new meter is! She only gets so many strips a month however, even though she's on insulin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Don't know if there was anyone there to do them today but i knew there was no chance with my appointment being so late anyway, just glad to finally be home for the day as was first out to the other town at 5 to 9 home about half 10 then had to grab lunch do dishes blah blah blah then get ready for the next appointment, not great considering I'm not feeling 100% yet from last night and with not much sleep on top of that all I wanna do is go to bed! But can't  xxx


Im sorry you had a pretty rough day yesterday Kaylz - I do hope you managed to have a decent sleep last night and feel more up beat today. Try to relax this morning if you can - watch a bit of telly - a soak in the bath etc in other words just be kind to yourself and have some me time you deserve this at least and you will feel the benefit. Take care hun x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> First reading of the day but not first thing I'm afraid. 7.3 and I'm really pleased with that because if you knew what I'd been eating you'd be quite shocked. I was expecting a 22 at least. Sister's Contour was recalled, but actually she's just bunged it in a drawer, not that it's any good without the strips which are expensive. The surgery have given everyone these brand spanking new meters. She's had it since last week but I knew she wouldn't be measuring so I asked if I could borrow it till my Codefree strips come. It was still sealed! I managed to set it up, go me, and even inserted a lancet though I couldn't get it to prick me so I used my trusty Codefree pricker which is so easy. I can't believe how posh this new meter is! She only gets so many strips a month however, even though she's on insulin.
> View attachment 3758 View attachment 3759 View attachment 3760View attachment 3761


'Ditto' Ditto if that makes sense...I was shameful yesterday...did so much baking the night before...sampled a couple of 'the goods' just for quality control...set off for my office...gave into temptation there too...last night more of the same...urghhhhhhhhhh...thankfully all temptation removed (or eaten)...hopefully can exert more control for the rest of this week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...6.5 today...after a succession of apple tarts...chocolate brownies & muffins over the last couple of days... I consider myself fortunate with that...am I a weak...subject to temptation...yes...did I enjoy them...absolutely...will I be walking Harry's stumpy little legs off later ..in a bid to keep me away from those pies...yes indeed!


Harry primed...ready for action!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Wednesday morning folks - it looks pretty dull out there  - rained during the night tho 

These aren't waking bgls really coz I've been awake half the night with restless leg syndrome hence.......
8.6 SD Codefree
6.5 Contour TS
I know which one I'll be logging! So do a little shifty up please Bubbsie I'll join you on the 6.5 bench!
Take care folks and I hope you all get the numbers you want. x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good Wednesday morning folks - it looks pretty dull out there  - rained during the night tho
> 
> These aren't waking bgls really coz I've been awake half the night with restless leg syndrome  but......
> 8.6 SD Codefree
> 6.5 Contour TS
> I know which one I'll be logging! So do a little shifty up please Bubbsie I'll join you on the 6.5 bench!
> Take care folks and I hope you all get the numbers you want. x
> View attachment 3765


Plenty of room here Jackie...must restart my activity today...get control...none of that lounging around this morning...action stations...what's that...30 degrees today...hot & humid...thunderstorms expected...maybe tomorrow...more coffee & reflection I think!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning Bubbsie,  good to see you cleaned up the bake ware, bowls & left over goodies in an effort to do a clean sweep, good for you glad you enjoyed.
6.5 not bad considering.........
Aw Harry looks like he's in a deep coma! Shame to wake him up
WL x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning Bubbsie,  good to see you cleaned up the bake ware, bowls & left over goodies in an effort to do a clean sweep, good for you glad you enjoyed.
> 6.5 not bad considering.........
> Aw Harry looks like he's in a deep coma! Shame to wake him up
> WL x


Haven't told him yet WL...saving it as a surprise...once he gets going he's fine...mind you getting him into his harness is the real task...usually persuaded with a gravy bone...that sets him up big time...he can go for miles on a couple of those...perhaps I should give up the baked goods...substitute with gravy bones...wonder how many carbs in that?


----------



## Wirrallass

There's only one way to find out Bubbs and that's to try one then test test test!


----------



## Barbara W

After a restless night due to my tooth extraction yesterday afternoon  I have woken to a 6.4 this morning  suns shining so that's a good start for today have a great day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> After a restless night due to my tooth extraction yesterday afternoon  I have woken to a 6.4 this morning  suns shining so that's a good start for today have a great day everyone.


 Barbara...OUCH...you did well with a 6.4 after the dentist...hope you get some respite from it today...possibly a little sleep.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> After a restless night due to my tooth extraction yesterday afternoon  I have woken to a 6.4 this morning  suns shining so that's a good start for today have a great day everyone.


Aw Barbara - hope that gum of yours isn't as sore or painful now - it'll take a few days to settle down - seems some dentists are having a whale of a time there's a few on here that have had extractions recently x
WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A close to the edge 4.2 Another unit off the basal tonight.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara...OUCH...you did well with a 6.4 after the dentist...hope you get some respite from it today...possibly a little sleep.



Was definately on OUCH has done nothing but throb a bit better this morning albeit still sore hopefully have a nap later


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Aw Barbara - hope that gum of yours isn't as sore or painful now - it'll take a few days to settle down - seems some dentists are having a whale of a time there's a few on here that have had extractions recently x
> WL



It is still sore I agree will take a few days to settle, yes I've noticed several people on the forum have had extractions recently so I'm not alone. Hope you manage a rest yourself later as you too had a restless night take care x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  
I've not read any posts yet. It's a lovely sunny start to the day here. 
I am most amazed to have a HS after dealing with a 2.4 in the night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> It is still sore I agree will take a few days to settle, yes I've noticed several people on the forum have had extractions recently so I'm not alone. Hope you manage a rest yourself later as you too had a restless night take care x


Can you take painkillers Barbara - maybe one or two then get your head down for a couple of hours  - and thank you hun I'll probably crash about noon, well that's what normally happens when I've lost sleep with RLS. x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> I've not read any posts yet. It's a lovely sunny start to the day here.
> I am most amazed to have a HS after dealing with a 2.4 in the night.


Wow Lin...low...but...thankfully made a good recovery...beautiful start to the day here...just wandered out into the garden for another coffee...even at this time of the day...starting to get a little too hot for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  

Sorry to hear about the eye injections @Kaylz  

Congrats on the HS @Ljc 

Off out later today so you might not hear much from me, don't worry it's a good thing!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today
> 
> Sorry to hear about the eye injections @Kaylz
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Ljc
> 
> Off out later today so you might not hear much from me, don't worry it's a good thing!


Nice number there Northie and phew, glad you added the last five words to your post! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> I've not read any posts yet. It's a lovely sunny start to the day here.
> I am most amazed to have a HS after dealing with a 2.4 in the night.
> ♡♡♡♡♡CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HS LJC ♡♡♡♡♡
> After a muggy start it looks like it's trying to brighten up here too, hope so x
> WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Don't know what happened there Ljc!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.1 for me this lovely sunny morning.
Well done on HS @Ljc and have a lovely day @Northerner.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> There's only one way to find out Bubbs and that's to try one then test test test!


Might google it later...still laughing from yesterday...wonder if that's carb free?...ribs were aching so much...worth it..


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  still tired but never mind lol 5.4 here today, thanks @Northerner but better to be done than let it get worse  on the plus side even though I woke to a higher than normal 6.5 yesterday out of the 6 tests done yesterday the highest I caught was a 6.8 pre dinner lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, the sun is shining in central London and its an 8.5 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 9.0 for me - but considering I went out for dinner last night I'm ok with it. Still on target for a hba1c of 6.5% so fingers crossed I can keep it that way until my next appointment in August.

Haven't had a chance to read everyones posts yet but hope all are good and well and enjoy their Wednesdays!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and a 7.0 today. I lost a battle with a box of tunnocks tea cakes yesterday. No one else seemed interested and they were bothering me!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning, same as I went to bed on.  But did have a bad night due to neighbour's van alarm keep going off, lost count how many times.  But I am pleased that before dinner last night I had a 5.7 my lowest reading since diagnosis.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Had a rotten nights sleep, messed up sleep routine having to nap in the day. Hate it.  I'm still not really awake. 

5.6 @ 6.46 on the new meter. No way is this correct. After a bad night and a late supper of cottage pie, macaroni cheese with buttery Warburtons toasts I think not! After a day of pigging too. I think these meters that measure low bring on complacency and it's just not right, I'm 'definitely disgusted'


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.3 in sunny Spain! Life here is very good and sending good vibes to all.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  still tired but never mind lol 5.4 here today, thanks @Northerner but better to be done than let it get worse  on the plus side even though I woke to a higher than normal 6.5 yesterday out of the 6 tests done yesterday the highest I caught was a 6.8 pre dinner lol x


Thinking of you @Kaylz and hope tests were ok, just catching up now so may have missed something. Great numbers!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all  and a 7.0 today. I lost a battle with a box of tunnocks tea cakes yesterday. No one else seemed interested and they were bothering me!


Serve em right Linda...giving you all that angst...seems like they 'lost the battle'...that'll teach them to be feisty with ya!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.3 in sunny Spain! Life here is very good and sending good vibes to all.


Now Jo...just showing off with that 5.3...really...well done...you must be resisting  the paella...sangria & tapas...clearly the sunshine...the escape and the Spanish environment is just what you needed...Ole!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Now Jo...just showing off with that 5.3...really...well done...you must be resisting  the paella...sangria & tapas...clearly the sunshine...the escape and the Spanish environment is just what you needed...Ole!


I am for now but temptation is hard, watching daughters eat ice cream and drink cocktails. I better google carb content of ice cream as no idea how much insulin to take!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am for now but temptation is hard, watching daughters eat ice cream and drink cocktails. I better google carb content of ice cream as no idea how much insulin to take!


Ooh forgotten about your insulin...better get googling NOW!...trying to resist the KitKats now...been a bad carb counter for the last few days.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @New-journey I have to have another injection in my eye but I knew that anyway as I could tell the fluid was back but best thing for it so no worries  always look on the bright side which will be easier to do once injection is done as things look a bit duller out that eye at the moment! haha  x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Can you take painkillers Barbara - maybe one or two then get your head down for a couple of hours  - and thank you hun I'll probably crash about noon, well that's what normally happens when I've lost sleep with RLS. x
> WL



Yes am on painkillers particularly yesterday just sore today, I'm hoping to watch the tennis soon so like you may have a nap in a bit xxx


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> I've not read any posts yet. It's a lovely sunny start to the day here.
> I am most amazed to have a HS after dealing with a 2.4 in the night.



Well done for your HS


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start...5am again today...with no work planned...that lie in still eluding me...a round 6 on waking...getting back where I'd like to be (slowly)...ooh...more coffee please.


----------



## AJLang

17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


Sorry to hear this. Take care.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A fairly level night culminating in an HS despite some dubious sausage, baked beans and reduced basal.
So sorry to hear that @AJLang
Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


AJ so upsetting to hear this...of course your family must take priority at a time like this...but....please do try & take care of yourself (even if just a little)...will be thinking of you...your family...and of course your mum...Barbara


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry to hear about you Mum @AJLang. Sending {{{hugs}}}.

A 5.9 for me. Looks and feels like it's gonna be another hot one.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, sorry to hear about your mum @AJLang , 4.6 here this morning x


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


So sorry to hear about your Mum, how very stressful for you. I hope your numbers come down, sending hugs.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @New-journey I have to have another injection in my eye but I knew that anyway as I could tell the fluid was back but best thing for it so no worries  always look on the bright side which will be easier to do once injection is done as things look a bit duller out that eye at the moment! haha  x


Oh that does not sounds fun, when is the injection happening? I hope you do not have too much discomfort.


----------



## New-journey

Woke up to a 5 and found our sun has gone, it's windy and cloudy but still happy in paradise! My shoulder is best it's been for months. Think I need a permanent holiday!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another early start...5am again today...with no work planned...that lie in still eluding me...a round 6 on waking...getting back where I'd like to be (slowly)...ooh...more coffee please.


Come to Spain, I am sleeping so much, must be the air! Great number getting close to the 5's again.


----------



## Amigo

Thinking of you and your mum @AJLang. Take care Amanda x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh that does not sounds fun, when is the injection happening? I hope you do not have too much discomfort.


Waiting on an appointment being sent out but should be within 3 weeks the sooner the better I say x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Come to Spain, I am sleeping so much, must be the air! Great number getting close to the 5's again.


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhh...if only Jo...seems as soon as a chink of light appears through the blinds (and curtains)...that's it...I'm awake...not sweating on getting back to the 5's too fast...been so bad this week...fortunate to have 6's...on the wagon now...so looking forward to my next review with the goodly Dr Max Medication...fortunately not until September.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 10.6 for me this morning, didn't test before bed but I was 8.8 after dinner. Tested my OH after dinner last night (he wanted to be curious), we had the same dinner apart from he had baked beans and I didn't and he was 4.6!!! Sorry to hear about your mum @AJLang. XX


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


Sorry to hear this AJ.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for me, but stupidly forgot to put my Metfomin in my bag for work today, so no morning dose,  hope this doesn't affect tomorrow's figures too much.


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 7 this morning a new world record for me Yes!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all  and may I join you Ingressus on the 7.0 step!
Sorry to hear your bad news Amanda xx


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.



So sorry to hear this about your mum, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 6.0 @ 7.58 don't believe it for a second. 

So sorry about your mum @AJLang.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning woke to 6.9 have a good day all.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.8 for me today - seem to be sitting in the 7s & 8s for no apparent reason at the min!

@AJLang sorry to hear about your mum. Sending positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.4 for me, but stupidly forgot to put my Metfomin in my bag for work today, so no morning dose,  hope this doesn't affect tomorrow's figures too much.


Good going Lorraine...funny...I forgot to take my morning metformin one day...didn't even notice...you may not notice a difference for one day...still in your system...don't worry about it too much...still great numbers!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Forgot to post this - 5.8 this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this sunnier day


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear about your mum @AJLang.


----------



## Ljc

Forgot to post this this morning.
Forgot to test when I woke up, before brekkie I was 7.2.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning woke to a 6.3 have a great day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Friday morning folks on what could be another scorcher
You're up early Barbara W
It's a 6.5 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, early start, we're leaving the boat in Croatia for a hotel in Slovenia today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.5 for me. Brief foray into double figures in the early hours, then steadily down.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 17.2 caused by stress after phone call from Dad about Mum. Things are looking very bad.


I'm sorry Amanda I've only just seen your post - tears in my eyes upon reading this. ((((((hugs)))))) stay strong hun if you can, thinking of you and your mum & dad. Don't fret about your bgl - only natural under these circumstances, you take care now xxx
Jackie


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...hectic Thursday evening...seems I did get a lie in this morning...hot...sun is out in full force...woke to a 5.9...good start to the day.


----------



## Ingressus

Morning everyone today i woke up at 6 another record, im so in a good place


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning everyone. Woke up thinking it was Saturday, not a good start .
A 6.2 vs 5.3 libre this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  5.3 here bedtime biscuit for a 5.4 so not too bad lol, hope everyone has a great day  x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Joining you @Bubbsie with a 5.9. Happy days


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. Joining you @Bubbsie with a 5.9. Happy days


I've budged up for you Grainger


----------



## AJLang

Thank you so much everyone about Mum. I haven't had anymore updates from Dad. Mum is texting me minimal information but she is very ill and is now having the nurses and GP come out to her. When Dad phoned on Wednesday he didn't know if Mum was going to make it through the night. It's very hard for me to find out exactly what is happening because they won't currently let me up there and I'm not allowed to contact her care team.

4.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 4.3 for me, I know I shouldn't wish time away but I'm glad this week is nearly over!

Sending you my love and best wishes Amanda, managing the D when there are all consuming worries to cope with is a really tough call.Xx


----------



## Ljc

Aw Thanks @wirralass coffee, that's just what I need.


----------



## Ljc

Thinking of you @AJLang, thinking of you knowing how hard this must be for you
Xxxx


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning everyone. Woke up thinking it was Saturday, not a good start .
> A 6.2 vs 5.3 libre this morning.


I woke up thinking it was Sunday  so you're not alone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning, did have a bag of crisps and a slice of hubbies pizza, plus forgetting my morning dose of Metformin.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone from sunny E Kent. I'm bright and cheerful as I got at least 5hrs kip, which is good for me and scored 5.8


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Thank you so much everyone about Mum. I haven't had anymore updates from Dad. Mum is texting me minimal information but she is very ill and is now having the nurses and GP come out to her. When Dad phoned on Wednesday he didn't know if Mum was going to make it through the night. It's very hard for me to find out exactly what is happening because they won't currently let me up there and I'm not allowed to contact her care team.
> 
> 4.2 for me this morning.


How difficult for you not being with them, sending biggest hugs and hope you get some positive news today,


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking bgls for the last 7days:-

5.5 Friday
5.9 Saturday
7.5 Sunday - Celebrated Birthday with a Mexican meal last night
6.5 Monday
7.2 Tuesday - A small celebration last night for Timby result
6.5 Wednesday
6.5 Thursday

My averge waking bgl for the week is 6.5mmol. Hoping to reduce this number.
WL

DX Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## New-journey

4.3 in rainy Spain, still very happy in Paradise. I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 4.3 in rainy Spain, still very happy in Paradise. I wish you all a good day.


You too NJ - glad you're enjoying your hols - hope the sun emerges soon coz you gotta deepen that tan Good number this morning x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.3 for me this morning, did have a bag of crisps and a slice of hubbies pizza, plus forgetting my morning dose of Metformin.


That number is fantastic Lorraine considering your snacks & short memory loss! Your waking bgls have greatly improved, well done you  x
WL


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you so much everyone about Mum. I haven't had anymore updates from Dad. Mum is texting me minimal information but she is very ill and is now having the nurses and GP come out to her. When Dad phoned on Wednesday he didn't know if Mum was going to make it through the night. It's very hard for me to find out exactly what is happening because they won't currently let me up there and I'm not allowed to contact her care team.
> 
> 4.2 for me this morning.


So sorry to hear this Amanda  {{{{HUGS}}}} for you, my friend.


----------



## Amigo

7.2 for me this morning....must do better. Clearly I need to only consume fresh air and cold water!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I was 9.1 this morning. On my way home from an emotional morning reunion with old work friends. 12 may have passed but its still difficult.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. I was 9.1 this morning. On my way home from an emotional morning reunion with old work friends. 12 may have passed but its still difficult.


Relieved to hear you're going home early Stitch...difficult times...you did well in those circumstances...hoping you get some peace & quiet...a little much needed respite from such an emotional day.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Happy good Friday morning folks on what could be another scorcher
> You're up early Barbara W
> It's a 6.5 for me today
> View attachment 3776



I'm always awake around 5-6 every morning even weekends a hard habit to break.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Aw Thanks @wirralass coffee, that's just what I need.





Ljc said:


> Aw Thanks @wirralass coffee, that's just what I need.


We aim to please on here Ljc  - enjoy!!  x
WL


----------



## Hazel

5.3 on waking this morning


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.3 on waking this morning


Excellent @Hazel! Great to see things are right on track still  What's the situation with the insulin these days?


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan.   Still off Lantus altogether and Novorapid down to 8-10 units a day.
Consultant has postponed appt after appt.
Next scheduled appt is August


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan.   Still off Lantus altogether and Novorapid down to 8-10 units a day.
> Consultant has postponed appt after appt.
> Next scheduled appt is August


Must have a busy holiday schedule   Hope the August one goes ahead, not too long to go and you appear to be managing very well - great to see!


----------



## Hazel

Cheers Alan


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> I'm always awake around 5-6 every morning even weekends a hard habit to break.


Urghhhhhhh same here Barbara...wide awake at 4am this morning...gave up trying to get back to sleep...it is a hard habit to break...absolutely!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...hot sweltering night...another early start...woke to a 6.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, snap, @Bubbsie! Don't want to make you jealous,  but I spent last night in an air conditioned hotel.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It's rather humid and overcast here, feels a bit stormy too. 
On a much brighter side I had another 5 hrs of kip, had a rather convoluted 
and vivid dream about meeting some old friends and work collegues who'd made a supprise visit, the dream included me going to have my toenails cut only to find I'd been booked in for a blood test instead lol. (Both of which I do need)
And woke up to 5.3 on meter. 
I did swipe but got no beep, Ive stupidly let the sensor run out 
 One will be applied soon and activated straight away, else I will have severe withdrawal symptoms.

Have a nice weekend everyone , those having to work snigger  don't work too hard


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here, snap, @Bubbsie! Don't want to make you jealous,  but I spent last night in an air conditioned hotel.


Robin...why would I be jealous?...I spent the night in a swelteringly hot room...windows wide open...not even a sniff of a breeze...listening to the traffic (yes even here in the countryside)...the Friday revellers en route home from the pub... Woody Wood Pigeon who likes to start wooing Mrs WWP from 3am onwards...the cat constantly grizzling to go out...woke up so relaxeddddddddddddddddddddddd at 4am...nothing to be jealous of...is there...feeling chilled out...mellow...and generous...so I've moved up on the 6.1 sofa...see I'm not bitter in the slightest ...honest.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  It's rather humid and overcast here, feels a bit stormy too.
> On a much brighter side I had another 5 hrs of kip, had a rather convoluted
> and vivid dream about meeting some old friends and work collegues who'd made a supprise visit, the dream included me going to have my toenails cut only to find I'd been booked in for a blood test instead lol. (Both of which I do need)
> And woke up to 5.3 on meter.
> I did swipe but got no beep, Ive stupidly let the sensor run out
> One will be applied soon and activated straight away, else I will have severe withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone , those having to work snigger  don't work too hard


Ooh hoping for a bit of a storm Lin...so hot...humid here this morning...meeting old friends...toenails cut...blood test?...what on earth were you on last night?...feel 'wussy' now complaining about old Woody Wood Pigeon ...enjoy your weekend (take it you're not working...snigger)...hope it brings you sweeter dreams.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A flat 6.0 for me his morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  5.4 here looking like it's going to be a warm one, was meant to have thunder and lightning yesterday but only got torrential downpours, supposed to get thunder and lightning today but we'll see, have a lovely day folks x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.4 here looking like it's going to be a warm one, was meant to have thunder and lightning yesterday but only got torrential downpours, supposed to get thunder and lightning today but we'll see, have a lovely day folks x


Good scores...and I'd be happy to swop this heat & humidity for some of that rain K...hoping for some here today...pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.3 here - oops, my fault! Fell into the trap of over-treating a post-dinner low...silly ol' me, and in only 3 days my dear dear-betes is 9 years old - you'd think I'd've learnt by now!

Got a busy day today, researching (among other things) which blood-sucking internet provider to give my hard-earned cash to. It's going to be expensive whichever one I choose cos my house is well and truly in the sticks. 

Have a good weekend ev1.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good scores...and I'd be happy to swop this heat & humidity for some of that rain K...hoping for some here today...pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Think the OH  would gladly send you our weather he got caught out in a downpour last night! He was not a happy bunny! Got in and stripped lol glad nobody came to the door or anything as he was sat in his blooming boxers! Haha xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 when I woke which would be the oatcakes and jam for the 3.6 before bed then quite a level night apart from the odd squiggle. 
5.8 before breakfast.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.0 from me today not to bad after a Thai curry and 2 large glasses of ros'e


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning a 7.0 from me today not to bad after a Thai curry and 2 large glasses of ros'e


Not bad...not bad...good score for a Thai curry...wine...any rice about...may go mad and start on the gin & tonic later Barbara...after a frenetic week...here & elsewhere...badly in need of several!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.6 and even a ate a big meal on Spanish time last night. All rules have changed on holiday, think best option is I stay here for ever!


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Not bad...not bad...good score for a Thai curry...wine...any rice about...may go mad and start on the gin & tonic later Barbara...after a frenetic week...here & elsewhere...badly in need of several!



Good for you Bubbsie glad you said later was a bit worried there that you were going to start on the gin & tonic before 8.30 in the morning lol  mine was unplanned just fancied something different I felt I deserved it after my visit to the dentist it's what I called my treat night. Back to salad tonight which tbf I don't mine I love a good salad. Have a good day xxx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.6 and even a ate a big meal on Spanish time last night. All rules have changed on holiday, think best option is I stay here for ever!


Good luck with that idea Jo...work...the weather...turmoil...angst...you'd miss all of that if you stayed in Spain...surely?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good for you Bubbsie glad you said later was a bit worried there that you were going to start on the gin & tonic before 8.30 in the morning lol  mine was unplanned just fancied something different I felt I deserved it after my visit to the dentist it's what I called my treat night. Back to salad tonight which tbf I don't mine I love a good salad. Have a good day xxx


hadn't thought of one now...maybe I should give it a shot (pun intended)...but...one could lead to another...then another...sounding like a very attractive proposition now...I'll think about it...get back to you...providing I can focus on the keyboard after all that GIN!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.0 for me today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me. 

Up very early so might just have a little nap now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me.
> 
> Up very early so might just have a little nap now!


Better day than yesterday Amigo...hope that continues over the weekend...I was up early (so early)...thanks to Woody Wood Pigeon & his dawn chorus...tempted to put  Churchill (family cat) out on the dammed window ledge tomorrow morning...going to savour a nap later ...providing my neighbours plumber has finished installing her shower room...he was drilling through the outside wall for the drain pipe yesterday...thought the house was being knocked down.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning after eating a small amount of bread yesterday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

I forgot to measure, I've really got out of the habit since running out of strips. 6.7@ 10.08am after a gargantuan breakfast, I can't seem to do small...2 bacon, 3 eggs scrambled in butter, 8oz mushrooms, half large onion, lg tomato phew. Kept me going for hours.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 for me this morning after eating a small amount of bread yesterday.


6.3 is fine Lorraine...did well...even with the bread...seems to be getting better & better.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh hoping for a bit of a storm Lin...so hot...humid here this morning...meeting old friends...toenails cut...blood test?...what on earth were you on last night?...feel 'wussy' now complaining about old Woody Wood Pigeon ...enjoy your weekend (take it you're not working...snigger)...hope it brings you sweeter dreams.


@Bubbsie . I was able to retire a few years ago and I'm loving it. 
I reckon my brain was definitely on something last night


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Sunday morning folks - too early to say if its going to be another scorching day but the sky is looking bright & blue.
Yesterday awoke to a 6.1
Today awoke early to a 5.9 - I'm happy with this 
Take care folks and I wish you an enjoyable and stress free day x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  from sunny E Kent. 
5.2 on meter , 2.2 on Libre.  I activated this sensor straight away yesterday, I'll give it todayto settle in before contacting Abbott.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.9 for me this morning. Survived my moment of stupidity last night when I jabbed Novo rapid instead of Levemir. Luckily I realised straightaway. Only 3 units so a bit of supper covered it.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.9 for me this morning. Survived my moment of stupidity last night when I jabbed Novo rapid instead of Levemir. Luckily I realised straightaway. Only 3 units so a bit of supper covered it.
> Have a good day all.


There's room here on the 5.9 bench khskel if you'd like to join me


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.9 from me today have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another humid night...slept for a little longer...not sure I'm feeling the benefit...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Ljc

Khskel, Glad you realised straight away.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys first coffee doesn't seem to be working yet still half asleep! 5.5 for me this morning, hope everyone has a lovely Sunday x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> There's room here on the 5.9 bench khskel if you'd like to join me


For me too please.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Lovely beautiful 6 line all though the day yesterday. Then from 11 pm it started climbing and climbing to 15.3 this morning. I can't correct it during the night because just the other day it climbed to a similar level but then dropped to 4.2 after I got up - goodness knows what a correction would done then. I've obviously corrected this morning


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the supportive messages about Mum x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> For me too please.


Morning Bubbs - yes do come on over, there's plenty of room - the three of us can have a good old natter!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all  4.2 and that is after a ice cream last night which was so delicious. We are now in Granada but high above the town and it's so beautiful. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all  4.2 and that is after a ice cream last night which was so delicious. We are now in Granada but high above the town and it's so beautiful. Enjoy your Sunday.


Wow...if it's that good Jo at keeping those numbers in line...you clearly have to have another...just in the name of research.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Another flat 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all  4.2 and that is after a ice cream last night which was so delicious. We are now in Granada but high above the town and it's so beautiful. Enjoy your Sunday.


I won't divulge what I ate last evening after my dinner Jo - but, oh alright I will - yes you guessed - a chocolate ice cream and a chocolate brioche swirl  how I got away with a 5.9 waking this morning, I really haven't a clue!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys first coffee doesn't seem to be working yet still half asleep! 5.5 for me this morning, hope everyone has a lovely Sunday x


Thank you Kaylz - Nice number there considering all the *ups and downs* in your household lately - hope there's been a compromise by now x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz - Nice number there considering all the *ups and downs* in your household lately - hope there's been a compromise by now x


Unfortunately not nobody but my partner seems to want to change things me and him both tried talking to my mum yesterday but she won't budge x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not nobody but my partner seems to want to change things me and him both tried talking to my mum yesterday but she won't budge x


I'll reply on your thread Kaylz.......


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 for me


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I've had a mixed week with everything from 4.9 to 6.3, I was 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.6 for me today.


I bet you feel you have been given a new lease of life with your lower numbers Stitch - so pleased & made up for you that your new meds are making a difference - a huge difference 
WL


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.2 for me. Wedding reception last night and a child awake at 6. I'm tired!!


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> I bet you feel you have been given a new lease of life with your lower numbers Stitch - so pleased & made up for you that your new meds are making a difference - a huge difference
> WL


I'm just glad to finally be below 10 for most of the time now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.6 for me, so disappointed in that, but it was the 6 mini sausage rolls I pinched from hubby last night just before bed.  To think a few weeks ago I was happy with figures in the 7's.  Now I know do not pinch hubbies dinner.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today.


Nice one Northie - hows it going, over there in sunny Spain? x
WL


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, 6.1 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Oh dear, 6.1 this morning


Oh dear Hazel??? There are lots on here who would give anything to have this number. I realise it's a tad higher than your norm, but 6.1 is ok you know.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.6 for me, so disappointed in that, but it was the 6 mini sausage rolls I pinched from hubby last night just before bed.  To think a few weeks ago I was happy with figures in the 7's.  Now I know do not pinch hubbies dinner.


7.6 after 6 mini sausage rolls the night before?  Can't be bad. Lorraine, you're doing fine - you're getting single numbers now  what numbers did your meter tell you 2-3 months ago? There you go then  oh BTW mini pork sausage rolls are my downfall too x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning   First tweet of the day and  a 6.4


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. @Northerner You were up with the larks this morning, or didn't  you sleep to well.
5.1 meter and 4.2 Libre, it's started behaving itself yesterday afternoon .

Those of you off to work today , don't work to hard. I migh just take a saunter to the downs  today just down  the road from me. Lovely sea views, peaceful, not that its noisy where I live.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.2 for me. Wedding reception last night and a child awake at 6. I'm tired!!


Ooh grainger...sound like you need another weekend to get over the last one.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...not up until 6am today...record for me!...woke to a 5.8.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.0 from me this morning . Enjoy your day everyone .


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A little high on a post hypo 7.5
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and last day in Spain, wishing everyone a great Monday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and last day in Spain, wishing everyone a great Monday.


Ole Jo...great start to the week...Spain obviously essential for good diabetes control...may have to consider another holiday there soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.6 for me, so disappointed in that, but it was the 6 mini sausage rolls I pinched from hubby last night just before bed.  To think a few weeks ago I was happy with figures in the 7's.  Now I know do not pinch hubbies dinner.


Hmmn...6 mini sausage rolls for a 7.6...might consider that a fair swop Lorraine...I blame hubbie for putting temptation there in the first place!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ole Jo...great start to the week...Spain obviously essential for good diabetes control...may have to consider another holiday there soon.


Yes! Agree and wondering how I can have more holidays or even move here!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 5.7 for me today. Not too bad following a 4.2 reading banana at bed time.


----------



## Kaylz

morning dearies  its a HS 5.2 for me, hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. We're going to look at our new office complex later today. Its good as its less travel distance for me but bad as I will miss my 35 minute walk to the office. But we are moving to a brand new office being built at Stratford, right next to Westfield shopping centre and the Olympic park.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> morning dearies  its a HS 5.2 for me, hope everyone has a lovely day x


Congrats on HS, and wishing you a wonderful day too!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.2 today and a change of basal ratios in my future tonight!

Happy Monday all


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly for me.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.2 today and a change of basal ratios in my future tonight!
> 
> Happy Monday all


Oh no not again, hope you've got them up now x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. We're going to look at our new office complex later today. Its good as its less travel distance for me but bad as I will miss my 35 minute walk to the office. But we are moving to a brand new office being built at Stratford, right next to Westfield shopping centre and the Olympic park.


Hope you don't spend all your lunch breaks in the shopping centre.


----------



## Stitch147

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope you don't spend all your lunch breaks in the shopping centre.


I'll try not too!!! I'll have to leave my bank card at home!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this cooler morning


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. We're going to look at our new office complex later today. Its good as its less travel distance for me but bad as I will miss my 35 minute walk to the office. But we are moving to a brand new office being built at Stratford, right next to Westfield shopping centre and the Olympic park.



Oh being next to a shopping centre would prove expensive for me Stitch but sounds very plush! 

I used to have a very long walk to work in all weathers and although I hated it, it was amazing for fitness and getting the heart pumping!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Oh being next to a shopping centre would prove expensive for me Stitch but sounds very plush!
> 
> I used to have a very long walk to work in all weathers and although I hated it, it was amazing for fitness and getting the heart pumping!


I can get the train to work but enjoy the walk and do it because I enjoy it! I will miss it. I'll have to go for lunch time walks round the Olympic park.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - a 5.7 for me


----------



## Ditto

Mornin' and it's a 6.6 @ 7.56 for me.


----------



## Barbara W

Congrats on your HS Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> morning dearies  its a HS 5.2 for me, hope everyone has a lovely day x


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HS KAYLZ


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early to bed (well before midnight at least)...very early to rise (again)...numbers a tiny bit elevated recently (still in range)...back on the snack before bed routine...last night a few M & M's just before bed...today woke to a 5.4...go figure that one...I can't.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my, first off the blocks this morning.

4.6 today, which considering a late evening meal of pasta............

Go figure


----------



## Barbara W

Morning another 7.0 for me this morning have a good day everyone. 

M&Ms Bubbsie what happened to the kit kats lol great result though.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from overcast E Kent.  I had an early night too, went to bed at midnight and was most  supprised  wake up just after 6, that's grand for me. 
Was 5.3 meter and 4.9 on Libre.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning another 7.0 for me this morning have a good day everyone.
> 
> M&Ms Bubbsie what happened to the kit kats lol great result though.


Good question Barbara...ran out of KitKats...had to revert to the M & M's...could just be a fluke...but...will be trying it again tonight...if it keeps working...may have to stock up...all about experimenting!...still good consistent numbers from you...off for more coffee...just heard a news report...coffee beneficial for longevity?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning from overcast E Kent.  I had an early night too, went to bed at midnight and was most  supprised  wake up just after 6, that's grand for me.
> Was 5.3 meter and 4.9 on Libre.


Great sleep...good numbers Lin...rarely tend to sleep beyond 5am nowadays...sometimes no matter how late I go to bed!...seems as I age...the less I sleep!...or the less sleep I need.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me. A bit of a ski jump of a graph. No idea why.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, back in the country and 6.1 this morning. ( remind me never to book a tour that flies back from Venice airport in July. We didn't even have the compensation of seeing Venice, just crossed over from Slovenia to get the flight)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Can I join you @Robin ? A 6.1 for me as well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.

There's no news here until 9am atm cos it's San Fermines in Pamplona (bull running) - it's amazing how they can stretch a 2-minute run into a 1 and a half hour programme! My favourite part is when they go to the local hospital to find out the number of injured, etc. And it goes on for 10 days...! Ah, "Spain is different".


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 for me today


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 5.5 another record but this is getting a little close for comfort


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  a 5.3 here, hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## Kaylz

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 5.5 another record but this is getting a little close for comfort


That's fantastic why do you feel concerned? X


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.3 for me, on my way home soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, well we visited the new office yesterday but we're not allowed in yet as its not finished, but was good for people to test journeys to work and walking route from station etc. We're moving in at the end of September. Anyway....... wait for it...... wait for it........ Nah.... Im not gonna tell you!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, well we visited the new office yesterday but we're not allowed in yet as its not finished, but was good for people to test journeys to work and walking route from station etc. We're moving in at the end of September. Anyway....... wait for it...... wait for it........ Nah.... Im not gonna tell you!



Got to be a good one then!  Go on!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.7 here.
> 
> There's no news here until 9am atm cos it's San Fermines in Pamplona (bull running) - it's amazing how they can stretch a 2-minute run into a 1 and a half hour programme! My favourite part is when they go to the local hospital to find out the number of injured, etc. And it goes on for 10 days...! Ah, "Spain is different".


Hate the thought of the Bull Running Bloden...Spain is indeed different...or could it be me...I don't understand how running terrified animals through the streets is equated with entertainment...perhaps I just do not appreciate the Spanish culture?...tell me...is there much sympathy for those injured in the hospital...how are they viewed...heroically...or idiotic & cruel...(not by you obviously...by their fellow countrymen).


----------



## Bubbsie

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 5.5 another record but this is getting a little close for comfort


Simon...that's an excellent waking number...wondering like @Kaylz why you're concerned?


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Got to be a good one then!  Go on!


Ok, Ok, it was 7.5!!! My first one below 8. Hoe this downwards trend continues. According to my libre I was at 4.6 at 2am (woke up for a wee) and was fairly steady through the night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Stitch147 said:


> Ok, Ok, it was 7.5!!! My first one below 8. Hoe this downwards trend continues. According to my libre I was at 4.6 at 2am (woke up for a wee) and was fairly steady through the night.


WOW Stitch...excellent!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.5 but I am coming out in a cold and could not resist a magnum yesterday evening and a twix,  now I know the insatiable cravings were probably also to do with the cold.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.8 step today please Northerner, I have my velvet cushion ready 

Stitch what a lovely result, I'm so pleased for you, woohoo


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 5.8 step today please Northerner, I have my velvet cushion ready
> 
> Stitch what a lovely result, I'm so pleased for you, woohoo


Thanks Flower. I'm hoping its the start of things to come.


----------



## Ingressus

Kaylz said:


> That's fantastic why do you feel concerned? X


Im just getting worried since uping my dose its too much spend night time worrying


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Hate the thought of the Bull Running Bloden...Spain is indeed different...or could it be me...I don't understand how running terrified animals through the streets is equated with entertainment...perhaps I just do not appreciate the Spanish culture?...tell me...is there much sympathy for those injured in the hospital...how are they viewed...heroically...or idiotic & cruel...(not by you obviously...by their fellow countrymen).


I don't know what they think about the injured - interesting question - I must ask my mates. I'm not pro-bull-trashing, by any means, but the daily runs are fascinating to watch, especially when you get a blood-thirsty, people-hating bull...them's nasty! OH turns off in protest.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I don't know what they think about the injured - interesting question - I must ask my mates. I'm not pro-bull-trashing, by any means, but the daily runs are fascinating to watch, especially when you get a blood-thirsty, people-hating bull...them's nasty! OH turns off in protest.


Not surprised the bulls react that way Bloden..about the only time they have the advantage (if you can call it that)...didn't think for one moment you'd be in favour...fully support your husbands point of view...just curious about whether there would be any sympathy for those injured...or the poor terrified animals!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Ok, Ok, it was 7.5!!! My first one below 8. Hoe this downwards trend continues. According to my libre I was at 4.6 at 2am (woke up for a wee) and was fairly steady through the night.



That's absolutely brilliant Stitch and better than me this morning who has an inexplicable 7.8! 

Long may the lower numbers continue for you! 

I had excellent numbers all day yesterday so have no idea what's caused my sudden hike apart from all over joint pain and hassles trying to sort funding for my son for next year! It's a wonder my blood pressure doesn't pop too! Pfft!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Ok, Ok, it was 7.5!!! My first one below 8. Hoe this downwards trend continues. According to my libre I was at 4.6 at 2am (woke up for a wee) and was fairly steady through the night.


Wow . What an improvement


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> That's absolutely brilliant Stitch and better than me this morning who has an inexplicable 7.8!
> 
> Long may the lower numbers continue for you!
> 
> I had excellent numbers all day yesterday so have no idea what's caused my sudden hike apart from all over joint pain and hassles trying to sort funding for my son for next year! It's a wonder my blood pressure doesn't pop too! Pfft!


Amigo...not to make light of sorting out the 'funding'...believe you can point that 7.8... to what should be know as DWP phenomenon...what a pain in the a**e they are!...thank god I don't have to deal with them...I'd burst.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ingressus said:


> Im just getting worried since uping my dose its too much spend night time worrying


Simon...feel a right t*t now...of course you take insulin...my ignorance of anything to do with Insulin is well known... and...apparent on this thread...bear with me...aging faster than I care to admit.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...not to make light of sorting out the 'funding'...believe you can point that 7.8... to what should be know as DWP phenomenon...what a pain in the a**e they are!...thank god I don't have to deal with them...I'd burst.



Oh nothing to do with the DWP this time Bubbsie, it's the social care funding for his daily day care place and the shenanigans around that. They put us through this every year!


----------



## Ingressus

Bubbsie said:


> Simon...feel a right t*t now...of course you take insulin...my ignorance of anything to do with Insulin is well known... and...apparent on this thread...bear with me...aging faster than I care to admit.


Oh bless xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh nothing to do with the DWP this time Bubbsie, it's the social care funding for his daily day care place and the shenanigans around that. They put us through this every year!


Whoever it is Amigo...they need a dam good kick up their backsides (metaphorically speaking of course).


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Whoever it is Amigo...they need a dam good kick up their backsides (metaphorically speaking of course).



Every year they get one Bubbsie but apparently, basic, decent social care is low on the shopping list since Mother Theresa bunged  £1.7 billion to the DUP and left us skint! Angry me? Never!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Every year they get one Bubbsie but apparently, basic, decent social care is low on the shopping list since Mother Theresa bunged  £1.7 billion to the DUP and left us skint! Angry me? Never!


Amazingly...despite crying we have to save money...cut costs...be more efficient...does that apply to the civil servants that put people through the mill...deny deny deny legitimate claims/funding to those needing it...entitled to it...when you consider the admin costs involved for these 'mistakes'...could we save money there...employ people who know how to administer the system correctly in the first place...save repetition...angst...anxiety...or are claims denied routinely...to gauge the reaction...see if there is a challenge from claimants...to get what's rightfully theirs... I have no doubt some do/will give...cannot fight their corner...just a thought!


----------



## Amigo

6.6 after a decent breakfast...crazy!


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Not surprised the bulls react that way Bloden..about the only time they have the advantage (if you can call it that)...didn't think for one moment you'd be in favour...fully support your husbands point of view...just curious about whether there would be any sympathy for those injured...or the poor terrified animals!


I think certainly there's growing concern for animal rights in Spain - bull-fighting has been banned in Catalonia (I think). All over Spain, many local fiestas that involve some kind of animal cruelty have been banned or altered to avoid maltreatment. I remember when I was teaching near Madrid in the mid-90s there was no point having a class discussion on 'animal rights' - "What rights?"  was the reaction of one student.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I think certainly there's growing concern for animal rights in Spain - bull-fighting has been banned in Catalonia (I think) and, all over Spain, many local fiestas that involve some kind of animal cruelty have been banned or altered to avoid maltreatment. I remember when I was teaching near Madrid in the mid-90s there was no point having a class discussion on 'animal rights' - "What rights?"  was the reaction of one student.


OMG...nearly had the vapours then Bloden...hadn't got my specs on...read that as 'bull fighting banned in California'...shocking to hear that response...what can you do in the face of that view?...sad...tragic...on a positive note...I had no idea bull fighting had been banned...relieved to hear that.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...nearly had the vapours then Bloden...hadn't got my specs on...read that as 'bull fighting banned in California'...shocking to hear that response...what can you do in the face of that view?...sad...tragic...on a positive note...I had no idea bull fighting had been banned...relieved to hear that.


I didn't write very clearly (I've edited my post to make it clearer) - it's only been banned in Catalonia, not all over Spain.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...urghhhhhhhhhh... wide awake just before 4am today...seem to be getting earlier & earlier...woke to a 5.3.today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I didn't write very clearly (I've edited my post to make it clearer) - it's only been banned in Catalonia, not all over Spain.


Okay...but it's a start Bloden.


----------



## grainger

3.8 at 5.30am. Boo awful time to be awake and rubbish blood sugar. Having real issues with low mornings now


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's raining YAY . Meter and Libre concur this morning  3.1    dextrose energy for brekkie  yuk  
@granger  hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> 3.8 at 5.30am. Boo awful time to be awake and rubbish blood sugar. Having real issues with low mornings now


Grainger...hope your day improves...was feeling sorry for myself...seem to wake earlier & earlier nowadays...consider myself fortunate I don't have to deal with hypo's...maybe you can get some rest later...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. It's raining YAY . Meter and Libre concur this morning  3.1    dextrose energy for brekkie  yuk
> @granger  hope you feel better soon .


Yuk indeed Lin...grateful for the rain...cooler...fresher...hope you're levels balance out soon...and your day improves.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.3 in a bright and sunny Aire Valley. I think I might risk going to work in the mini.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

8.4 this morning. Got a phone call at midday yesterday from Dad to say that Mum had been taken to hospital in the ambulance. They still won't let me go up there and won't let me tell my brother. It's very complicated to explain everything so I won't try here. Dad was meant to update me but I've heard nothing since midday yesterday. Doing my best to keep on top of my diabetes.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> 8.4 this morning. Got a phone call at midday yesterday from Dad to say that Mum had been taken to hospital in the ambulance. They still won't let me go up there and won't let me tell my brother. It's very complicated to explain everything so I won't try here. Dad was meant to update me but I've heard nothing since midday yesterday. Doing my best to keep on top of my diabetes.


How awful for you all, AJ. I hope you get some news very soon.

Morning folks. 7.9 here. Trends? My ar*e! As soon as I think I can see one, it disappears and another one appears in its place. 

Another heat wave in the rest of Spain - we need a strong wind in the north to blow away the clouds! Mind you, they're welcome to their 35, 40, 45 degrees...too hot for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 for me this sunny morning.

I hope you hear something soon AJ and that it is good news.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.
Hope you hear some news soon, AJ.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 8.4 this morning. Got a phone call at midday yesterday from Dad to say that Mum had been taken to hospital in the ambulance. They still won't let me go up there and won't let me tell my brother. It's very complicated to explain everything so I won't try here. Dad was meant to update me but I've heard nothing since midday yesterday. Doing my best to keep on top of my diabetes.


Sorry to hear about your Mum. What a worry for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Sending hugs your way Amanda. X
Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Not in the 7's like yesterday but still in single figures. Ive notice that my readings are lower than they had been, still not in perfect range, but better than they were.


----------



## grainger

Thinking of you @AJLang. Hope you get some more news soon. Hugs xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a midweek 5.2 for me somehow!

I had cramp under my plaster cast last night - apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around  I've been trying to walk a bit further each day to improve the number of steps on my Fitbit.. On the plus side I did get my 'Congratulations you've walked the length of New Zealand' badge - presumably cumulative I don't think I went that far yesterday  but the negative was unrelenting cramp. No pain, no gain....

Amanda I hope you get some news soon, sending hugs and best wishes to you x


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 5.3 in a bright and sunny Aire Valley. I think I might risk going to work in the mini.
> Have a good day everyone.


Snap Khskel!


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a midweek 5.2 for me somehow!
> 
> I had cramp under my plaster cast last night - apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around  I've been trying to walk a bit further each day to improve the number of steps on my Fitbit.. On the plus side I did get my 'Congratulations you've walked the length of New Zealand' badge - presumably cumulative I don't think I went that far yesterday  but the negative was unrelenting cramp. No pain, no gain....
> 
> Amanda I hope you get some news soon, sending hugs and best wishes to you x


Done the 'cramp dance' myself Flower...thankfully not that often!...hope you have some respite now...ps HS well done!


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a midweek 5.2 for me somehow!
> 
> I had cramp under my plaster cast last night - apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around  I've been trying to walk a bit further each day to improve the number of steps on my Fitbit.. On the plus side I did get my 'Congratulations you've walked the length of New Zealand' badge - presumably cumulative I don't think I went that far yesterday  but the negative was unrelenting cramp. No pain, no gain....
> 
> Amanda I hope you get some news soon, sending hugs and best wishes to you x


I wondered who was turning the air blue last night!


----------



## Amigo

Sorry to hear that @AJLang. Sending best wishes Amanda.

A 6.6 for me and also a crampy night, I feel for you @Flower with the cast 

Sorry you're still up before the birds @Bubbsie. Too much racing round in your mind perhaps?


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> 8.4 this morning. Got a phone call at midday yesterday from Dad to say that Mum had been taken to hospital in the ambulance. They still won't let me go up there and won't let me tell my brother. It's very complicated to explain everything so I won't try here. Dad was meant to update me but I've heard nothing since midday yesterday. Doing my best to keep on top of my diabetes.


Sorry to hear this. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Sorry you're still up before the birds @Bubbsie. Too much racing round in your mind perhaps?


No don't believe so...could be work ...got to the point where it was frantic...difficult to switch off...now all paper work done...nothing diarised the rest of this week...so can relax...luxuriate with an afternoon nap.


----------



## Grannylorraine

sending hugs to you Amanda.
For me an 8.8 due to this bug I have oh and the bar of chocolate and bag of crisps, actually felt ill after eating the chocolate so won't be eating anymore.  Just strange that with being ill all I want to eat is crap.  I even looked online at ordering Burger King to be delivered, didn't order it though.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  I will catch up on everyone's posts soon I was 4.7 at 6:50 but didn't have time to check in before I set off to the hospital as coffee needed to be had! X


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. Dad said that it is so crazy at the hospital that although they got Mum a bed she is still waiting to go on the ward and they haven't started the treatment yet.  I'm not sure that they've even properly assessed her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  I will catch up on everyone's posts soon I was 4.7 at 6:50 but didn't have time to check in before I set off to the hospital as coffee needed to be had! X


Kaylz...is the appointment done now?...how did it go...I know you've had it done before...hopefully not as bad as you thought...although much of the treatment is/can be unpleasant...on occasion I think the anticipation can be worse.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...is the appointment done now?...how did it go...I know you've had it done before...hopefully not as bad as you thought...although much of the treatment is/can be unpleasant...on occasion I think the anticipation can be worse.


Yes I'm back home now  was a rush job as got the call yesterday afternoon to ask if I could be there at 9 but luckily my dads on holiday this week! as per I got that nervous sicky feeling instantly yesterday but also as per it was quick and painless  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yes I'm back home now  was a rush job as got the call yesterday afternoon to ask if I could be there at 9 but luckily my dads on holiday this week! as per I got that nervous sicky feeling instantly yesterday but also as per it was quick and painless  x


So all done...good...I'm the same...before appointments the anxiety is palpable...always gets to me no matter how much I try to rationalise it...out of the way now...fingers crossed it does the trick.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> So all done...good...I'm the same...before appointments the anxiety is palpable...always gets to me no matter how much I try to rationalise it...out of the way now...fingers crossed it does the trick.


Thanks hun  blurriness wearing off now just waiting for the little bit of pain ive had on a couple of occasions kicking in, its not an awful pain just in case anyone that is going to have it done sees this at some point just annoying when you move your eye a certain way haha x


----------



## Kaylz

Right just caught up sorry to hear your still struggling with waking lows @grainger hope you and @Ljc are feeling better now! and @AJLang so sorry to hear about your mum, hope you get some news soon sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Barbara W

Forgot to post this morning it was a 7.3 from me today hope everyone is having a god day.

Glad your appointment went well Kayl and your not in to much pain 

Sorry to hear about your mum AJLang x

Well done on your HS Flower


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...urghhhhhhhhhh... wide awake just before 4am today...seem to be getting earlier & earlier...woke to a 5.3.today.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Nice number Bubbsie but 4am not so good that's way to early


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Nice number Bubbsie but 4am not so good that's way to early


Not as if I go to bed that early Barbara...last couple of nights made sure it was before midnight...but...still awake between 04:45 to 5am...tiring...tending to start the day shattered before breakfast..


----------



## Dollypolly

8.3 this am and has been in the 8s all week


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Gave up on sleep .  5.0 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I gave up on sleep too @Ljc! 6.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...thank goodness I'm not 'first out off the blocks' today...actually got a decent sleep for the first time in a week...@Ljc & @Northerner you both have my sympathy...woke to a 5.1 today...the new exercise bike seems to earning it's keep (so far).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Ljc 5 on the dot for me too. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning 6.5 for me this morning  have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  4.9 here and I didn't accidentally rub my eye during the night like last time  but not much sleep due to the leak in the bathroom from upstairs again  hope everyone has a nice day! X


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.0 here! Why do morning readings take off on a frolic of their own the minute my libre sensor has ended?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. 5.4 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9, and having busy days post holiday, have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

I'll be joining you @Kaylz and @New-journey with 4.9. 

Happy Thursday all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a pleasant 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.6 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Woo @grainger no low today  plenty of room for you to join us  x


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all. 8.0 here! Why do morning readings take off on a frolic of their own the minute my libre sensor has ended?


Ain't hat just typical


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  I gave up on sleep too @Ljc! 6.4 for me today


Oh dear not you as well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 but still not got over this bug still really stuffy.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a pleasant 7.7 for me today.


Things are definitely showing an improvement now @Stitch147, good to see!


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Woo @grainger no low today  plenty of room for you to join us  x



Yep - although was 3.8 by the time I went down for breakfast ... stupid diabetes!!!


----------



## Pine Marten

A very late report today...a 5.8 this morning. I've not posted here for a while as I was getting a bit internet-hooked. 

And we had a lovely few days away staying with a friend, and attending Tewkesbury Medieval Festival  lovely jubbly!


----------



## Ditto

Not been measuring. I've been digging my grave with my spoon again. I will get back to it tomorrow and I really will order some strips.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early again...but a good six hours sleep...feels like a mini holiday...woke to a 5.2


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Not been measuring. I've been digging my grave with my spoon again. I will get back to it tomorrow and I really will order some strips.


Ditto...you have a turn of phrase that does make me laugh...I'm sure it's not that bad...get those strips ordered.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. was 5.9.


----------



## khskel

Snap @Northerner 5.8 for me too. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

♡♡♡♡♡CONGRATS ON YOUR HOUSE SPECIAL BUBBSIE♡♡♡♡♡♡
WL


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.0 here but I'll take it as no hypo this morning which after the two I ended up having yesterday is a nice way to start the day.

Oh and it's Friday!! Happy Friday all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 and wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early again...but a good six hours sleep...feels like a mini holiday...woke to a 5.2


Congratulations on HS and all that lovely sleep! Long may it continue.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Congratulations on HS and all that lovely sleep! Long may it continue.


Good to finally get some decent sleep Jo...saying nothing about it continuing...don't want to tempt fate...have a good weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, must have been all the gardening yesterday.
Congrats on the HS Bubbsie!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. I'm back to a flat 6.0 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, my improving numbers continue with a 6.2 this morning!!! Finally!


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, my improving numbers continue with a 6.2 this morning!!! Finally!


Wow! And about time too! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Wow! And about time too! You must be so relieved.


Yep, it feels like one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 



> get those strips ordered.


I bit the bullet and forked out yesterday. I so wish they were on prescription, I'm such a cheapskate.  If I don't get a handle on the D then I'll end up in dock and could cost the NHS a packet. They should practise preventive medicine the numpties.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  no I didn't have a long lie I've had trouble with the page not responding, awful night - hot, dripping in the bathroom again, sore hip muscle from my injection yesterday, despite this and a bedtime biscuit I woke to a 4.2 , hope everyone has a lovely day and I hope this leak in the bathroom actually comes to something properly as the council wont lift the floor up the stairs to check until it gets worse as was told last week! x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning just remembered hadn't posted 6.8 for me this morning. 

Congrats on HS Bubbsie. 

Stitch great numbers 

Kaylz what a nightmare you are having


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Kaylz what a nightmare you are having


Sitting here hoping the drip turns into a full blown leak is ridiculous but until that happens the council wont do anything! Basically hoping the bathroom gets more ruined than it already is shouldn't be the way it is, it was coming through the extractor fan last week, but apart from their toilet being blocked he couldn't find a thing so if there is something its the pipes under the floor, which will mean them either lifting the floor upstairs or going through our ceiling which the head man thinks would be best but not willing to do until the problem gets worse, it stops during the day and always starts just after 10pm its weird x


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, my improving numbers continue with a 6.2 this morning!!! Finally!



Brilliant Stitch, I'm so pleased. I'm not even jealous that you did better than my 6.8!


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.5 here, must have been all the gardening yesterday.
> Congrats on the HS Bubbsie!


Good grief Robin...wondered how you knew that?...I  spent a couple of hours out there last night...cut the grass...cleared dead plants...swept...worked up a real sweat..thought you must be physic...then realised you were in YOUR garden...hoping I wake up properly reasonably soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Congrats on HS Bubbsie.


Must have been all that gardening I did last night...worked up a real sweat...more to do today...thanks B


----------



## Pine Marten

khskel said:


> Snap @Northerner 5.8 for me too.
> Have a good day everyone.


Snap snap! Another 5.8 here


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Sitting here hoping the drip turns into a full blown leak is ridiculous but until that happens the council wont do anything! Basically hoping the bathroom gets more ruined than it already is shouldn't be the way it is, it was coming through the extractor fan last week, but apart from their toilet being blocked he couldn't find a thing so if there is something its the pipes under the floor, which will mean them either lifting the floor upstairs or going through our ceiling which the head man thinks would be best but not willing to do until the problem gets worse, it stops during the day and always starts just after 10pm its weird x



Sounds a nightmare to me, I'm surprised their not investigating it more surely with it seeping through the extractor fan that's a concern. Strange it starts after 10 pm could be a build up of water during the day who knows. Where the leak drips could you put a sponge below it to stop that constant dripping noise ??? If your like me that dripping noise would send me nuts lol. x


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Sounds a nightmare to me, I'm surprised their not investigating it more surely with it seeping through the extractor fan that's a concern. Strange it starts after 10 pm could be a build up of water during the day who knows. Where the leak drips could you put a sponge below it to stop that constant dripping noise ??? If your like me that dripping noise would send me nuts lol. x


There's a mushroom tub sitting underneath it which makes it sound worse to me but that's what mums put there so I'll just have to live with it, it wouldn't be so bad but its my bedroom that's through the wall from the bathroom that's why its keeping me up, I would say its a concern but the advice is just don't use it (like we would after it having water come through it anyway!) but its a pain going for a shower and having to open the window as it cant be opened too far as its a shared washing green outside and don't want a noise to make someone look up and catch an eyeful! haha, there's water built up behind the wallpaper too but if they wont do anything yet there's nothing we can do  they are a waste of time when it comes to us I tell you! xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> There's a mushroom tub sitting underneath it which makes it sound worse to me but that's what mums put there so I'll just have to live with it


Can you sneak a washing up sponge or a pad of kitchen roll into the tub at bedtime when your Mum's not looking? When we had leaks dripping into buckets during our roof repairs, it helped deaden the sound a lot.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Can you sneak a washing up sponge or a pad of kitchen roll into the tub at bedtime when your Mum's not looking? When we had leaks dripping into buckets during our roof repairs, it helped deaden the sound a lot.


Duh! Why didn't I think of that! Thank you I shall be doing that tonight  x


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, my improving numbers continue with a 6.2 this morning!!! Finally!


OMG Stitch - that's brilliant.

Afternoon all.  9.0 for me - my fault, overdid my hypo remedy last night.

The sun's shining, at last. Best peel off my jeans and put on something summery.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, my improving numbers continue with a 6.2 this morning!!! Finally!


That's fantastic, I bet you're well chuffed.


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. I know it's early but I had a wonderful sleep Honest.
I'm now sitting in the corner with a great big D on big a pointy hat, I was soooo very naughty last night .
.
.
.
had a ready meal, chicken korma .................. with rice. Appetiser was a rather large dose of insulin.
I sure don't deserve the 4.4i got this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear you slept well @Ljc, and that you clearly got that insulin dose pretty much spot on!  

6.<cough> for me today  5.6 on Libre, although I was 4.9 on Libre before I raised my head from the pillow!


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 6.8 from me today have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning folks. I know it's early but I had a wonderful sleep Honest.
> I'm now sitting in the corner with a great big D on big a pointy hat, I was soooo very naughty last night .
> .
> .
> .
> had a ready meal, chicken korma .................. with rice. Appetiser was a rather large dose of insulin.
> I sure don't deserve the 4.4i got this morning.


Morning Lin...wouldn't say naughty...needed occasionally...was so enjoying the ready meal...particularly the rice...scrolled  through the menu...got down to the appetiser...getting excited...got there...made me laugh...take it the large dose of insulin was not inclusive...from the a la carte menu.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning a 6.8 from me today have a good weekend everyone.


Early Barbara...good morning...good number.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another good sleep...not up until after 6am...woke to a 5.2...must be doing something right...no idea what.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. Off to Masham Steam Rally today. Love the smell of oil and smoke. Might just risk a visit to the ice cream parlour while we're up there.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm going the other way @Ljc  After waking following an awful dream about a vet who was stealing dogs, experimenting on them and then selling them on. He had a greyhound who looked just like our first one, who I had just managed to rescue and was running away when I woke up . An unsurprising 6.7 resulted.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another good sleep...not up until after 6am...woke to a 5.2...must be doing something right...no idea what.


Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie!


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Early Barbara...good morning...good number.



Was up at 5.20 but still not as early as you the other day 4 am  just sitting listening to Tony Blackburn lol can't beat the music  congrats on your HS


----------



## Barbara W

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm going the other way @Ljc  After waking following an awful dream about a vet who was stealing dogs, experimenting on them and then selling them on. He had a greyhound who looked just like our first one, who I had just managed to rescue and was running away when I woke up . An unsurprising 6.7 resulted.




That's not a dream Greyhound Gal that's a nightmare


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

A bit of sunshine forecast up here en el norte - at last  (the heatwave melting asphalt in the rest of Spain isn't coming our way, thankfully!).

Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Was up at 5.20 but still not as early as you the other day 4 am  just sitting listening to Tony Blackburn lol can't beat the music  congrats on your HS


Barbara I got a whole six hours last night...amazed...makes such a difference...although I do complain about the early starts...I love that morning quietness...before everyone else is up...coffee in peace...wandering out to the garden...bliss...as for the HS...just going with that...making a bit more effort with my activity...still walking although not as much...have invested in an exercise bike...pedal away while watching rubbish TV...possibly not the right attitude...but...hey better than nothing...have a good weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all 4.7 and starting my sensor today as have a free replacement for the other one falling off. Happy days everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  joining @Bubbsie on the HS step this morning so budge up hun, OH kept me up wheezing last night he knows he should wear his mask at work or he ends up like this! Harley Davidson event on here today but not sure if I have the energy to trail up the street and battle through the crowd  might just give it a miss this year, hope everyone has a fab day! X


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara I got a whole six hours last night...amazed...makes such a difference...although I do complain about the early starts...I love that morning quietness...before everyone else is up...coffee in peace...wandering out to the garden...bliss...as for the HS...just going with that...making a bit more effort with my activity...still walking although not as much...have invested in an exercise bike...pedal away while watching rubbish TV...possibly not the right attitude...but...hey better than nothing...have a good weekend.


Your increased  activity is giving you rewards! Two HS and two good nights sleep, think pedalling away whilst watching rubbish TV is a good strategy. It's not weather dependant and  you can feel better whilst watching TV!


----------



## Ditto

What's HS again? I've remember what OH is. Good morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Your increased  activity is giving you rewards! Two HS and two good nights sleep, think pedalling away whilst watching rubbish TV is a good strategy. It's not weather dependant and  you can feel better whilst watching TV!


No idea Jo if it's that...but...will be on the bike again this evening...going with it while it lasts...as for the rubbish TV...bit of an understatement...found myself watching 'Gypsy Brides USA' last night while peddling away...the shenanigans...you just couldn't make it up...as it got more dramatic...the faster I pedalled.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> What's HS again? I've remember what OH is. Good morning.


A 'House Special' is 5.2, Ditto, which is considered to be a good average.
Not one for me though, this morning, 7.2 after a lie in.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> What's HS again? I've remember what OH is. Good morning.


I'm saying nothing Ditto...don't want to tempt fate...going with it while it lasts...OH...the other half or some 'new' waking number...have a good weekend Ditto...have you ordered those strips yet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> A 'House Special' is 5.2, Ditto, which is considered to be a good average.
> Not one for me though, this morning, 7.2 after a lie in.


Had a good sleep last night for a change Robin...but...I'd sometimes willingly swop a good lie in for a 7.2...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> A 'House Special' is 5.2, Ditto, which is considered to be a good average.
> Not one for me though, this morning, 7.2 after a lie in.


No idea Ditto was asking what a HS was...thought that was some kind of cryptic message...that'll teach me to try to be smart this time of the morning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  joining @Bubbsie on the HS step this morning so budge up hun, OH kept me up wheezing last night he knows he should wear his mask at work or he ends up like this! Harley Davidson event on here today but not sure if I have the energy to trail up the street and battle through the crowd  might just give it a miss this year, hope everyone has a fab day! X


Budged up K...not sure how long it will last (for me) but going with it for now...Harley Davidson event sounds good...give it a go...be good to get out...some fresh air (as long as you don't stand too near the bikes)..could.be a great distraction...sounds like it's not too far from home...so not too far to get back if it's too much...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ni idea Ditto was asking what a HS was...thought that was some kind of cryptic message...that'll teach me to try to be smart this time of the morning!


LOL this forum has given me two good laughs already this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> LOL this forum has given me two good laughs already this morning.


Good...laughing... best remedy for getting those numbers down D.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 clickety click for me. 

Brilliant scores emerging @Stitch147


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks on this miserable cold & wet Saturday.
And its a 6.1 for me.
Take care folks & enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - 4.9 today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Budged up K...not sure how long it will last (for me) but going with it for now...Harley Davidson event sounds good...give it a go...be good to get out...some fresh air (as long as you don't stand too near the bikes)..could.be a great distraction...sounds like it's not too far from home...so not too far to get back if it's too much...enjoy your weekend.


Yeah it'sjit's just up the top of the town, getting the bus up though as it's decided to rain  unusual as it's normally a bright sunny day for the Harleys no getting drunk like I did last year though lol x


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  joining @Bubbsie on the HS step this morning so budge up hun, OH kept me up wheezing last night he knows he should wear his mask at work or he ends up like this! Harley Davidson event on here today but not sure if I have the energy to trail up the street and battle through the crowd  might just give it a miss this year, hope everyone has a fab day! X



Well done Kaylz on your HS


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara I got a whole six hours last night...amazed...makes such a difference...although I do complain about the early starts...I love that morning quietness...before everyone else is up...coffee in peace...wandering out to the garden...bliss...as for the HS...just going with that...making a bit more effort with my activity...still walking although not as much...have invested in an exercise bike...pedal away while watching rubbish TV...possibly not the right attitude...but...hey better than nothing...have a good weekend.



I agree with you there's nothing like stepping out in the garden early in the morning our garden looks out to a farmers field with wheat growing and we have 3 horses and a donkey literally right outside our back garden so my first port of call is to say hello  . Like you still walking but having pain in my heel ATM I'm considering an exercise bike so that I don't get plantar fasciitis again as I had that in my other heel for over a year and don't want that pain again


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> I agree with you there's nothing like stepping out in the garden early in the morning our garden looks out to a farmers field with wheat growing and we have 3 horses and a donkey literally right outside our back garden so my first port of call is to say hello  . Like you still walking but having pain in my heel ATM I'm considering an exercise bike so that I don't get plantar fasciitis again as I had that in my other heel for over a year and don't want that pain again


Had that once Barbara...thankfully a long time ago...awful...love going out in my garden...couple of hours out there this morning...your view sounds wonderful...horses & a donkey...spoilt...bought a fold up bike...really sturdy...need to keep my activity levels up...going okay so far...only twenty minutes at a time...I'd recommend one.


----------



## grainger

Stupid stupid diabetes. 3.4 today!!


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Stupid stupid diabetes. 3.4 today!!


Oh no not again! hope your feeling better now  x


----------



## Kaylz

Well went to the Harley event, £25 lighter and I didn't even spend it on myself! lol, bought my mum an ace Harley Davidson t-shirt but they had nothing that would fit me  most of it was good although the woman who kept ramming into the back of me nearly got told where to go! tired and have a sore back thanks to her! cheekily asked one of the event marshals if I could sit on his bike to get a pic and he said of course   was a very nice gentleman! then had to pop to Lidl on the way home as when doing lunch the ar** fell out the bottom of the bag mums fresh loaf was in and it obviously landed on the floor  cant wait to get to bed where I will be on my own as when the OH finally makes his way home he needn't think he's getting in my bed after drinking since before 12! Can never trust people when they say they will come back at 4 and give you a hand!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Stupid stupid diabetes. 3.4 today!!


Agree grainger...stupid diabetes!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up at 5am...tired... but better than 4am!...woke to a 4.9 today..


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah it'sjit's just up the top of the town, getting the bus up though as it's decided to rain  unusual as it's normally a bright sunny day for the Harleys no getting drunk like I did last year though lol x


The morning after K...well...how was it...any sign of a hangover this morning (me being diplomatic).


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Stupid stupid diabetes. 3.4 today!!


Oh no Hope you're recovered and feeling better now. I wish we could ban the (insert your own expletive here) things.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I hope you're all having a good weekend. 
I was up long before the larks this morning  it was still pitch black out . Anyway it's been a productive morning.  After an early brekkie I Sorted both our pills out for the week, cleaned kitchen, got the little hoover (as it's a quiet one) out for its exersize.  Am now sitting here contemplating making myself another coffee and perhaps keeping my bed company for an hour or two 
Oops nearly forgot what i came here for. 5.1


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 6.7 for me. I'm off to take part in the 10k London Poppy walk today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Went to bed on a 6.2 and woke to a 6.2.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.7 for me. I'm off to take part in the 10k London Poppy walk today.


Good luck and most importantly take care ok.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6 on the dot when I woke. 6.4 at bed time with a level graph over night. 5.8 an hour after waking before breakfast. Looks like this sensor has done its job and night time basal sorted for now.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A not too shabby 5.4 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  like @Greyhound Gal went  to bed on a 6.2 but woke to a 4.3 due to my walking etc yesterday, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.1 today, heading for Geneva later today for a few days as working there. have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> The morning after K...well...how was it...any sign of a hangover this morning (me being diplomatic).


I didn't touch a drop and haven't for months , was a good day apart from the woman shoving into me a million times! might be a different story for the OH he text my mum to say he'd be a bit late after tea and haven't seen or heard from him since so no sympathy from me! Pretty angry though as he said he'd be back, that's the last time I trust a word he says! even more angry at the fact that's his food wasted, my favourite smoked basa fillets that could have been popped in the freezer, ah well never mind haha x


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 7.2 here, after a lie in but I was 5.9 at 5.30am ( when I was hopping round the room to try and get rid of the cramp in my left foot, it happened three times overall during the night. That'll teach me to go for a long walk and not drink enough water before having a couple of glasses of wine with my evening meal)


----------



## Hazel

5.3 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

Odd for me. Woke up on a 7.1, had breakfast, a bacon and egg sandwich and cuppa tea, then later, a coffee with dash of milk. 2.5 hrs later I'm a 4.6! Don't ever remember hitting 4.6 before.

Strange mind of its own this D lark!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon peeps on this HOT day - 35°C in my garden toooooo hot for me!
Awoke to a 7.3 Codefree  - and 6.1 Contour - go figure this!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.7 for me. I'm off to take part in the 10k London Poppy walk today.


Sorry if I'm posting this late but good luck Stitch - take care of that knee of yours x


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Sorry if I'm posting this late but good luck Stitch - take care of that knee of yours x


On my way home now. Will post an update in sport section with pics later. Knee is all good now. I was more worried about my levels going low. I got down to 4.8 at one point so just had a couple of fruit pastilles to keep me going to the end.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.2 and new sensor says 3.2, up early to catch a flight. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.2 and new sensor says 3.2, up early to catch a flight. Happy Monday everyone.


Enjoy your trip Jo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Monday morning already...another lie in until 05:45...getting spoilt...woke to a 5.4


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 6.3 for me. Looks like a glorious day out there and I'm going to be testing security patches. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Monday folks.
7.0 Codefree and 5.6 Contour - I much prefer the lower number 
Take care and have a good week. x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.2 and new sensor says 3.2, up early to catch a flight. Happy Monday everyone.


Safe journey NJ - hope all goes well x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.4 here but hypo at 3am. Will be calling my DSN this morning as I can't keep having this many hypos. Anyone else become more insulin sensitive after starting thyroxine? It's the only thing I can think of

Happy Monday all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A flat 6.0 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.4 here but hypo at 3am. Will be calling my DSN this morning as I can't keep having this many hypos. Anyone else become more insulin sensitive after starting thyroxine? It's the only thing I can think of
> 
> Happy Monday all.


Oh Grainger...not good at all...hope that call provides some answers...and a solution!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  looking lovely and bright out there today  5.5 for me, @grainger hope your feeling better and the chat helps provide some suggestions etc, have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Ljc

Safe journey NJ.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.4 here but hypo at 3am. Will be calling my DSN this morning as I can't keep having this many hypos. Anyone else become more insulin sensitive after starting thyroxine? It's the only thing I can think of
> 
> Happy Monday all.


I hope they can help you sort this out.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's rather dull here atm .
I've got an exciting morning ,  Off to give blood and urine samples for my renal appointment  week after next. I can't decide whether to go to our community hospital then have a shufti round Herne Bay or to Canterbury Hospital then probably spend too much in Canterbury , oh decisions decisions. 
Woke up suddenly , eyes just pinged open a little after 2am 4.9 managed to get off to sleep again and woke up just after 5am at 4 9 . My graph was fairly even through the night, my eyes need RSJs though.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me, a hair's breadth from an HS!

I hope you get some quick help to cut out your hypos grainger, they are so tiring.
Have a good, well behaved bg week all


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all, a rather pleasant 6.3 for me today!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. It's rather dull here atm .
> I've got an exciting morning ,  Off to give blood and urine samples for my renal appointment  week after next. I can't decide whether to go to our community hospital then have a shufti round Herne Bay or to Canterbury Hospital then probably spend too much in Canterbury , oh decisions decisions.
> Woke up suddenly , eyes just pinged open a little after 2am 4.9 managed to get off to sleep again and woke up just after 5am at 4 9 . My graph was fairly even through the night, my eyes need RSJs though.


My considered advice is...wherever you go Lin...spend spend spend...necessary in the circumstances...good luck with the appointment.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.1 for me after a totally naughty weekend first at my granddaughter's school fete and then my grandson's 2nd birthday party, too much bread and cake was consumed, and forgot to take my morning metformin on both days,  back to getting on track and getting those numbers back to single figures today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.1 for me after a totally naughty weekend first at my granddaughter's school fete and then my grandson's 2nd birthday party, too much bread and cake was consumed, and forgot to take my morning metformin on both days,  back to getting on track and getting those numbers back to single figures today.


Lorraine at least you know why your numbers are elevated...we'll let you have the weekend off (the last one...not the coming one)... a good resolve to start the week...so ultimately positive in the end....and what can you do when there's cake available.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me - took me ages to remember how to get my levels using a finger pricker instead of just swiping


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.9 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me - took me ages to remember how to get my levels using a finger pricker instead of just swiping


Brave man only another 6 days to go.  how on earth will you manage.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and still in bed. Woke up with a headache and feeling yucky. Bounced round the bathroom walls with dizziness so decided to stay in bed 

Very muggy here though. Hopefully I can make it to the shower now. Seem a little better.

Hope things improve for you @grainger x


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and still in bed. Woke up with a headache and feeling yucky. Bounced round the bathroom walls with dizziness so decided to stay in bed
> 
> Very muggy here though. Hopefully I can make it to the shower now. Seem a little better.
> 
> Hope things improve for you @grainger x


Ack  I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Ack  I hope you feel better soon .



Thanks Lin. I think a bad night and dehydration are the culprits. Feeling a bit more human now x


----------



## Barbara W

Hi everyone, hope you are all well  

Sun, 6.8
Mon, 7.1 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and still in bed. Woke up with a headache and feeling yucky. Bounced round the bathroom walls with dizziness so decided to stay in bed
> 
> Very muggy here though. Hopefully I can make it to the shower now. Seem a little better.
> 
> Hope things improve for you @grainger x


Ooo dear Amigo, not nice for you at all - I do hope you are feeling more 'rejuvinated' by now, you take care now d'you hear  x
WL


----------



## grainger

@Bubbsie @Kaylz @Ljc @Amigo 

Thanks all. Steady day and my usual DSN is away until tomorrow so I'm waiting until then to speak to them. Reduced all my levels for today so allowing myself to run slightly higher today in the hope no more hypos. Think it's 7 in 6 days now so far far far to many!


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> @Bubbsie @Kaylz @Ljc @Amigo
> 
> Thanks all. Steady day and my usual DSN is away until tomorrow so I'm waiting until then to speak to them. Reduced all my levels for today so allowing myself to run slightly higher today in the hope no more hypos. Think it's 7 in 6 days now so far far far to many!


I hope your DSN can help you today. Imo I think you're wise to run slightly higher atm.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Thanks Lin. I think a bad night and dehydration are the culprits. Feeling a bit more human now x


Hope your start to feel better today.


----------



## Ljc

Good Morning folks.
Was so tired last night I was in bed by 9 ,   Not done that for many a year.
Woke up just before 3 having slept well,  feels like some bug or other is trying to sneakin the door.
Woke to 4.4  , meter says 5.4. Graph show a washing line into the red.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.4 from me today hope u all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 for me.
I hope everyone has a level day.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.7, nasty cramp in the night but waking up to incredible view high above Lake Geneva with mountains all around. So beautiful! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...urghh feeling shattered  ...anti-coagulation clinic appointment today...may cancel...just cannot get myself together...woke to a 4.8.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...urghh feeling shattered  ...anti-coagulation clinic appointment today...may cancel...just cannot get myself together...woke to a 4.8.


Oh, can you cancel and rest? I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An unusually low 4.9 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Oh, can you cancel and rest? I do hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Jo...just feeling hot & sweaty...tired... although didn't get up until after 6am...will wait for an hour or so...see if I perk up...if not will cancel...might be I overdid it yesterday...have to remember I'm middle-aged now.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.6 for me after a rather late large dinner last night. Room on the step for me @khskel ?


----------



## grainger

Morning all 8.2 today. Only a .6 drop last night so hopefully a sign of better things to come.

@Bubbsie hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  awful night, got, sweaty, nightmares after nightmares  5.3 here and looking like another fantastic day out there just wish it wasn't quite so warm lol have a fab day everyone x


----------



## Robin

grainger said:


> Morning all 8.2 today. Only a .6 drop last night so hopefully a sign of better things to come.
> 
> @Bubbsie hope you are feeling better soon x


Can I join you on the 8.2 step, please Grainger? I overtreated a 2.8 at 1am, and ended up this morning with the figures reversed!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all 8.2 today. Only a .6 drop last night so hopefully a sign of better things to come.
> 
> @Bubbsie hope you are feeling better soon x


Perking up now Grainger...more coffee...avoiding all mirrors...thrown my clothes on...getting myself together...good levels for you...fingers crossed it continues...thank you


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  awful night, got, sweaty, nightmares after nightmares  5.3 here and looking like another fantastic day out there just wish it wasn't quite so warm lol have a fab day everyone x


Best bib & tucker this morning K (OMG sounds like your Grandma here )...off to that appointment...confident...ready...good luck.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Best bib & tucker this morning K (OMG sounds like your Grandma here )...off to that appointment...confident...ready...good luck.


Appointment with Paul not till 3:30 so plenty time if I think of anything else  thank you  good luck with your appointment  and @grainger hope the DSN manages to help you today too  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.7 for me today. Definitely liking these lower numbers now.


----------



## Ditto

Yay I'm connected. Morning all, glorious here.  

6.7 @ 6.49am



> Where's Ditto?


Don't even ask me why it's just decided to come on this morning.   I only clicked just for interest sake, never expected to be connected. So frustrating. My Codefree strips have come. I'm on a roll.  Right must get off to the shops, I'm trying to walk as my health is dire. Laters and let's hope I can get back on as I need this forum to keep me accountable!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you please Stitch and Ditto on the 6.7 step.

I hope all appointments go well and @Kaylz I really hope your DSN helps you with some strategies so you can feel better about things. Good luck


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.7 for me today. Definitely liking these lower numbers now.



We are loving them too Stitch! 

A 6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you please Stitch and Ditto on the 6.7 step.
> 
> I hope all appointments go well and @Kaylz I really hope your DSN helps you with some strategies so you can feel better about things. Good luck


Always room for you @Flower. Im just happy to be sharing steps with people. I was getting lonely!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.8 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you please Stitch and Ditto on the 6.7 step.
> 
> I hope all appointments go well and @Kaylz I really hope your DSN helps you with some strategies so you can feel better about things. Good luck


Thank you flower  x


----------



## AJLang

5.3 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, after a night of thunderstorms and very heavy rain


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a 4 5 for me and 3.6 on my sensor.
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. No storms here yet.
Careful with those levels everyone.


----------



## Hazel

5.9 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.3 for me today on day 5 without a libre. Never thought I'd say it, but I'm getting used to not wearing one, so I think I'll go at least a week or more between them in the future.
No rain here yet but I wish it would as the garden needs it and I'm fed up of watering


----------



## Robin

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. 5.3 for me today on day 5 without a libre. Never thought I'd say it, but I'm getting used to not wearing one, so I think I'll go at least a week or more between them in the future.
> No rain here yet but I wish it would as the garden needs it and I'm fed up of watering


I'm between LIbres too, trying to do two weeks on, two weeks off. Was 7.2 unexpectedly this morning, and would love to have been able to look at the overnight trace to see what happened.
Very little rain here overnight either, just about got away with leaving half the veg unwatered last night.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  a low 4.0 for me so have had a biscuit with brekkie in the hope I don't end up low hopefully don't end up high either! Dull here but no rain yet, have a lovely day peeps  x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a midweek 3.5 trough for me. The only way is up .. I hope!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent .
6.9 today. I'm blaming the thunderstorm we had last night , not the ginger nuts I just had to to have with a coffee at silly o clock sitting up watching it. 

Hope no one had any damage caused by the storm.


----------



## Stitch147

Ljc said:


> Good morning from sunny E Kent .
> 6.9 today. I'm blaming the thunderstorm we had last night , not the ginger nuts I just had to to have with a coffee at silly o clock sitting up watching it.
> 
> Hope no one had any damage caused by the storm.


No damage, but it was great to watch.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie is very late this Morning, hope everything is ok! X


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> No damage, but it was great to watch.


I know . I do love a thunderstorm. We had sheet lightning , lots of loud bangs . Loverly , oh and heavy rain.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 for me. Amazing lightning show last night but means I need more sleep!


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. 5.3 for me today on day 5 without a libre. Never thought I'd say it, but I'm getting used to not wearing one, so I think I'll go at least a week or more between them in the future.
> No rain here yet but I wish it would as the garden needs it and I'm fed up of watering


My third day without a sensor. I think once you get over those first couple of days it's not so bad, but at first it's really hard when you have got used to scanning 20 times a day!


----------



## Ditto

Checking in late...6.0 @ 5.31 for me this morning. Waiting for the storm...


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.7, nasty cramp in the night but waking up to incredible view high above Lake Geneva with mountains all around. So beautiful! Have a good day everyone.


That is a view to behold NJ  - what wouldn't I give to open my eyes each morning to a view like that  Hope all is going well for you x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie is very late this Morning, hope everything is ok! X


Hi K...no time to check in here yesterday...had to dash off to Wales  for work Tuesday morning...didn't get home until 02:30 Weds...three hours sleep...then back on the road again by 05:45...finally finished that job last night...home at 9pm...doing nothing but lazing around today...potter in the garden...catch up un some sleep...how did your appointment go?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...fast & furious couple of days with work...up & down to Wales...early starts (very early)..late finishes...finally home at 9pm last night....been dreading testing...awful diet the last couple of days...mainly service station food (?)...woke to a 5.7 today...relieved...coffee...then more coffee out in my garden...if that phone rings...not answering it!.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 4.9 for me. Not too shabby after a baked spud for tea last night.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 4.4, and that was after a snack before bed as was too low. 
We had a storm over the mountains and lake  last night.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...fast & furious couple of days with work...up & down to Wales...early starts (very early)..late finishes...finally home at 9pm last night....been dreading testing...awful diet the last couple of days...mainly service station food (?)...woke to a 5.7 today...relieved...coffee...then more coffee out in my garden...if that phone rings...not answering it!.


What a relief on two counts, day at home with your own food and great number! Enjoy a recovery and restful day.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> That is a view to behold NJ  - what wouldn't I give to open my eyes each morning to a view like that  Hope all is going well for you x


Thanks @wirralass , that was taken from my balcony, also see panorama of mountains over the lake.  it's glorious here! It is for work but I feel very blessed. Yes, all going amazingly well.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning hope everybody ok woke to 6.4 this morning have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Hypo at 4.30 so had 15g fast acting carbs, then it was 3.2 at 6.30am.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> What a relief on two counts, day at home with your own food and great number! Enjoy a recovery and restful day.


It was a relief Jo...until I wandered in from the kitchen heading out to the garden...with a hungry Harry shadowing me...clearly Harry must have peanut butter on toast & coffee for his breakfast...finally managed to circumnavigate him (no easy feat)...outside...another 'little present' on the patio from Churchill...cleaned up the poor dead bird with as much dignity as I could muster...think they may be protesting...not enough attention the last couple of days!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Hypo at 4.30 so had 15g fast acting carbs, then it was 3.2 at 6.30am.


That sounds exhausting and hope you feel better now and you have a gentle day. You are going through so much and then have to deal with a stubborn hypo, you deserve a break, are you listening  DF?!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> It was a relief Jo...until I wandered in from the kitchen heading out to the garden...with a hungry Harry shadowing me...clearly Harry must have peanut butter on toast & coffee for his breakfast...finally managed to circumnavigate him (no easy feat)...outside...another 'little present' on the patio from Churchill...cleaned up the poor dead bird with as much dignity as I could muster...think they may be protesting...not enough attention the last couple of days!


Naughty Churchill, (never thought I would write those two words together!) and am jealous of Harry's breakfast, delicious.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> That sounds exhausting and hope you feel better now and you have a gentle day. You are going through so much and then have to deal with a stubborn hypo, you deserve a break, are you listening  DF?!


Thank you New-Journey. I hope that the DF listens


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Naughty Churchill, (never thought I would write those two words together!) and am jealous of Harry's breakfast, delicious.


Jo...Harry never got any...he's sticking to his own...crunchy dried doggy food...bit like my diet the last two days at the service stations...as for Churchill...he's out on the hunt again...will be watching for his return...anything in that mouth of his...I'm getting the water shooter out!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A flat 6.0 this morning. Fairly pleased with that as I accidentally gave myself twice as much bolus last night and then ate far too much to compensate. Felt far too full and sick. I know I probably should have just had dinner as normal and then had some glucose tabs but didn't think straight.  You live and learn!
Never happened before and hopefully won't again.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.6 for me today.

Off for a scan of my collapsed ankle and foot today followed by an insulin guzzling bun in town with my sister. Please disable the DF and her transponders -I don't want her anywhere near the hospital today


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.
> 
> Off for a scan of my collapsed ankle and foot today followed by an insulin guzzling bun in town with my sister. Please disable the DF and her transponders -I don't want her anywhere near the hospital today


Done Flower...she won't dare show her face...good luck with your appointment...hope all goes well.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.
> 
> Off for a scan of my collapsed ankle and foot today followed by an insulin guzzling bun in town with my sister. Please disable the DF and her transponders -I don't want her anywhere near the hospital today


Hope your appointment goes well Flower and enjoy your sticky bun (I am on eccles cake countdown at the mo!)


----------



## grainger

Morning all, 3.9 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 today

Hope your appointment goes really well @Flower 

I've got an eye test today...see what they suggest about this pesky cataract!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 today
> 
> Hope your appointment goes really well @Flower
> 
> I've got an eye test today...see what they suggest about this pesky cataract!


Good luck Amigo.


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today.
> 
> Off for a scan of my collapsed ankle and foot today followed by an insulin guzzling bun in town with my sister. Please disable the DF and her transponders -I don't want her anywhere near the hospital today



Wishing you luck at your appointment hope all goes well.


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 today
> 
> Hope your appointment goes really well @Flower
> 
> I've got an eye test today...see what they suggest about this pesky cataract!



Good luck at your eye appointment Amigo.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys been busy copying stuff out or would have been on sooner, @AJLang and @grainger hope you are both feeling better now, @Flower and @Amigo good luck with you appointments today, and @Bubbsie I made a thread so will tag you in that rather than explain it all again lol, anyway 4.7 for me after a lotus biscuit for a 5.6 last night, hope everyone has a lovely day! x


----------



## Ljc

@Flower i hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone
Went to bed on 5.9 woke up on 8.5 no idea why.   Graph shows BG going up in steep steps since around 1am .
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hope your appointment goes well Flower.  10.5 for me, but another bad day yesterday had a slice of the birthday cake I made my friend, plus I seem to have another cold.


----------



## Ditto

Checking in late again...6.5 @ 6.21 for me this morning. No storm last night unless we slept through it... 

Hope all appointments have gone well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...urghhhhhhhhhh early again...no surprise there...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## New-journey

4.5 and going home today. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.6 for me after going to bed on 4.8 and an oatcake. Looks like another unit could be coming off the evening levemir. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.7 here - must've been that pre-bed muesli bar downloading its carb slowly during the night.

Good luck today, Flower and Amigo - hope it's positive news for you both.

Hoping engineer'll turn up today and install internet in my 'castle' (still LOL Ditto) - had a text message from the telephone company telling me to remind the fitter to "leave iPlus connected to the internet with the Ethernet cable" - eh? Shouldn't HE or SHE know their job?!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent .  6.5 when I woke up.
Have a look at this

Looks like the DF visited and gave the DP a hand


----------



## Greyhound Gal

@Ljc -wow! The DF must have fancied a trip to Kent.
A 6.6 for me today. I seem to keep fluctuating for my waking reading on an almost daily basis from mid 5s to mid 6s for some reason.
Never mind, daily averages are low to mid 6s so hopefully HbA1c next Friday will still be good.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this windy dry Friday.
Awoke to a 5.5 after drifting in and out of sleep throughout the night
Take care folks and have an enjoyable weekend. x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie  - fancy my company on the 5.5 bench? x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here after notching my basal up a half unit. 
Wow, Lin, was the DF slipping you jelly babies in your sleep at 3am? That's quite the rise!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  4.3 here after a 6.5 at bedtime, looking like the Tresiba may be needing reduced, lovely and bright here after a dull rainy day yesterday, hope everyone has a fab day!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, went to bed on 5.6 woke up with a 6.3. Nice steady line again through the night. Definitely liking these lower numbers now. Very rarely do I go into double figures now, usually only if I eat something I shouldn't. But its only into the 10's now rather than the 15-17 range I was hitting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> @Bubbsie  - fancy my company on the 5.5 bench? x


Oh snap WL...I've budged up a bit...have a seat...no idea where this week has gone...at INR clinic on Tuesday morning...remember that clearly...got the perfect number...don't have to attend for another month...then work...suddenly it's Friday...have a good weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.8 today


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 6.8 for me today.

Blowing a gale and heavy, driving rain. Agh, I wanted to get into son's garden today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No chance if this keeps up.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here after notching my basal up a half unit.
> Wow, Lin, was the DF slipping you jelly babies in your sleep at 3am? That's quite the rise!


Nah I reckon she was spooning in golden syrup lol.


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> @Ljc -wow! The DF must have fancied a trip to Kent.
> A 6.6 for me today. I seem to keep fluctuating for my waking reading on an almost daily basis from mid 5s to mid 6s for some reason.
> Never mind, daily averages are low to mid 6s so hopefully HbA1c next Friday will still be good.


I rather wish she'd taken a nose dive into the North Sea instead


----------



## Paula68

7.9 for me this morning. Was feeling very dizzy/muzzy head and slight headache.  which was why i tested. my partner has had a heavy cold last few days so wondered if i was going down with it but have improved as the day goes on. Diagnosed type 2 couple of years ago. no medication just diet and exercise.


----------



## Hazel

Couldn't sleep, so best up - listening to Michel Buble - need to listen to more music again, instead of crap TV.

So 5.8 this morning.

Have a good weekend people


----------



## Ljc

I've been  keeping you company  @Hazel , its horrible isn't it. I hope you manage to get some shut eye later.

4.4 today. My graph is all  humpty bumpty


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...heavy week at work...the time has flashed past...good sleep (makes such a difference) last night...not had the best control the last few days...woke to a 5.9...relieved.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.  

Another busy day - looking fwd to a nice lie-in tomorrow. Have a good weekend, ev1.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.6 vs 4.7 libre this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  4.5 here, looking like rain today , have a fab day everyone!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  4.5 here, looking like rain today , have a fab day everyone!  x


Peed down here last night K...but...I was tucked in bed...got up this morning...wandered out into the garden...love that fresh clean feeling after it's rained...on a selfish note...won't have to water the lawn today...result!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 7.6 for me. Looks like the nutella on the oatcake was not required.
Chucking it down here.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Peed down here last night K...but...I was tucked in bed...got up this morning...wandered out into the garden...love that fresh clean feeling after it's rained...on a selfish note...won't have to water the lawn today...result!


Was the same here yesterday but I had to wait in for a delivery so luckily wasn't out in It, hopefully when my appointments start coming through I will get beautiful days for them just makes you feel better  got to cancel one with the DSN on the 1st August though as have a job centre appointment  x


----------



## Ditto

Oh my gosh I don't envy you the job centre, thank goodness I'm retired now, the perks of being an ol' codger, you don't have to sign on! 

6.7 for me this morning and most of yesterday, I hope my meter isn't broken!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Oh my gosh I don't envy you the job centre, thank goodness I'm retired now, the perks of being an ol' codger, you don't have to sign on!
> 
> 6.7 for me this morning and most of yesterday, I hope my meter isn't broken!


Thing is I don't know if all of what I'm going through at the moment should be mentioned to them x


----------



## Ditto

Tell the truth and shame the devil I say!


----------



## New-journey

4.2 and so happy to be home, can recover from yesterday, intense week and can cook my own food. Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Saturday morning folks  - could be a dry day after heavy downpours yesterday & last night.

A 6.1 for me on the Codefree

Take care and stay positive even when it feels like your life is falling apart


----------



## will2016

last few days working backwards, 6.4, 7.1, 7.3 4.3, 5.6 etc, the heat sends my levels into freefall and I am starving all the time


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Was the same here yesterday but I had to wait in for a delivery so luckily wasn't out in It, hopefully when my appointments start coming through I will get beautiful days for them just makes you feel better  got to cancel one with the DSN on the 1st August though as have a job centre appointment  x


Should have kept my mouth shut K...now it's peeing down here...and have to walk the dog later.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Should have kept my mouth shut K...now it's peeing down here...and have to walk the dog later.


Send Harry my way! brighter here now and I miss my dog! lol, I'll take good care of him  x


----------



## Robin

Forgot to post earlier, 5.9 for me today. Just looking out at the pouring rain which has just resumed, and thinking, son and daughter didn't pick the right moment to walk down to the shops! Am expecting two drowned rats back any minute.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Send Harry my way! brighter here now and I miss my dog! lol, I'll take good care of him  x


He'd drive you mad K...planned a lazy day...rubbish TV...sitting in my big fat comfy chair...no chance...Harry is in it...he sends his regards


----------



## Wirrallass

will2016 said:


> last few days working backwards, 6.4, 7.1, 7.3 4.3, 5.6 etc, the heat sends my levels into freefall and I am starving all the time


Oh hello will2016 where have you sprung from?! Not seen you posting before unless I'm not looking in the right threads! Compared to yourself, I'm a relatively newcomer having only joined this amazingly supportive forum in January.

Snap!! I've never ever felt so hungry as I have since being dx - and for all the wrong food....CARBS Confession time! Occasionally my self discipline goes by the by then it's back on track again after a binge of just about anything whether it's savoury or sweet!Happy days!

Your numbers look fine to me albeit a tad topsy turvy - they're still in range - nothing to worry yourself about. Take care x
ﹰWL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 4.2 and so happy to be home, can recover from yesterday, intense week and can cook my own food. Enjoy your weekend everyone.


Sorry late posting this NJ  - glad to see you've arrived home safe & sound and to home cooked food again, nothing like it is there  - the prep  - the cooking the way you prefer it  relaxing afterwards in your fav chair or bed. Take it easy & enjoy the remainder of the weekend, take care x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 5.8 today...raining still...garden is loving it...me...I'm avoiding it


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.5 this wet morning, as I continue my almost daily fluctuations between mid 5s and mid 6s.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Sorry late posting this NJ  - glad to see you've arrived home safe & sound and to home cooked food again, nothing like it is there  - the prep  - the cooking the way you prefer it  relaxing afterwards in your fav chair or bed. Take it easy & enjoy the remainder of the weekend, take care x


Thanks and today is a chilled day, saw my youngest perform with Cirque Bijou in Bristol yesterday, wonderful special experience.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5 for me, my plan is to be very lazy today! 
Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  crap night, Darth Vader sleeping next to me, cats fighting outside, the usual noise from the pub  despite all that and an 8.2 before bed a 4.8 for me this morning, needing to venture to the shop this afternoon so hopefully the rain will stop by then, have a lovely day folks  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Originally 6.7 but an hour and a half later after a bit more kip and a feed of the cats it's a 5.6.
Hopefully get some gardening done if it stays dry.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 5.7 for me this morning after experiencing my first hypo last night. We went to a friends engagement party last night so we ate dinner earlier than normal. I didn't fancy anything from the buffet so didn't eat during the party. Got to about 10pm oh was at the bar and I just started feeling all wobbly with tingly hands, yep 3.7!!! Shouted to my oh who got me a small glass of orange juice. And I grabbed a sandwich from the buffet. Left the party at about 10.45 with BG reading of 4.7. Feel fine this morning though.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  crap night, Darth Vader sleeping next to me, cats fighting outside, the usual noise from the pub  despite all that and an 8.2 before bed a 4.8 for me this morning, needing to venture to the shop this afternoon so hopefully the rain will stop by then, have a lovely day folks  x


That's not good, maybe you can have a rest later? Wishing you a lovely day too.


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 5.7 for me this morning after experiencing my first hypo last night. We went to a friends engagement party last night so we ate dinner earlier than normal. I didn't fancy anything from the buffet so didn't eat during the party. Got to about 10pm oh was at the bar and I just started feeling all wobbly with tingly hands, yep 3.7!!! Shouted to my oh who got me a small glass of orange juice. And I grabbed a sandwich from the buffet. Left the party at about 10.45 with BG reading of 4.7. Feel fine this morning though.


First hypo, so scary but sounds like with the help of your OH you handled it very well! Great number this morning too.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 5.7 for me this morning after experiencing my first hypo last night. We went to a friends engagement party last night so we ate dinner earlier than normal. I didn't fancy anything from the buffet so didn't eat during the party. Got to about 10pm oh was at the bar and I just started feeling all wobbly with tingly hands, yep 3.7!!! Shouted to my oh who got me a small glass of orange juice. And I grabbed a sandwich from the buffet. Left the party at about 10.45 with BG reading of 4.7. Feel fine this morning though.


Oh no Stitch! good job on treating it so well though and so glad your feeling fine today and don't have the dreaded hypo hangover x


----------



## Robin

7.7 for me this morning. Probably a rebound. Woke at 3.am for no apparent reason, which often means BG has dropped, tested then and was 4.3 so didn't eat anything.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> That's not good, maybe you can have a rest later? Wishing you a lovely day too.


I'm being a bit of a freak later to be honest (well that's what others my age would say anyway) I've got the shopping list all written out for tomorrow so while I'm out at the ATM and shop I'm going to get myself an arrow word book and treat myself to a nice relaxing evening doing that with some smelly candles or incense burning away  (I had an obsession with doing arrow word books a few years ago and had to wean myself off lol but they are something I really enjoy doing) xx


----------



## Ljc

@Stitch147 . Congratulations on weathering your first hypo.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.  Hope you a have a good day.  
Started a new sensor last night  meter says 7.4, Libre says 5.6 , hopefully they will become friends soon.

Wish me luck. I'm going to be having great fun soon. After sorting out our pills for the week I've got the printer to sort out, The paper jammed in it last night and now it's sulking offline, so far it's resisted all my efforts to cheer it up.


----------



## Hazel

Another dreich day here - I wakened at 5.30 for a loo break, went back to bed and not long up - shame on me.

5.8 on wakening


----------



## AJLang

3.9 this morning but I can cope with that


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. Putting another sensor on soon after a week off


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Monday morning peeps - it rained during the night but it looks dry & calm out there now 
Hope you all get the numbers you want, take care x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 4.3  
 
Dunno what I was up to when I was fast asleep


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today. Putting another sensor on soon after a week off


There there @Northerner not long now till you get that lovely info fix


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> There there @Northerner not long now till you get that lovely info fix


Putting it on after my run/shower, and hoping I can resist activating it for 24 hours!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3
> View attachment 4178
> Dunno what I was up to when I was fast asleep


It is a bit worrying when you see things like that, hopefully you weren't actually that low!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 5.6...more rain & one drenched cat who insisted on staying out all night...and is now complaining bitterly!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.5 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 at the start of another working week. 
Roads should be quieter this morning now that the schools have broken up but Skipton will be full of tourists.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, first post in this section and a nice low start of 4.4 this morning but if it follows my usual trend it will be in double figures after 2 slices of wholemeal toast with Bovril


----------



## Bubbsie

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, first post in this section and a nice low start of 4.4 this morning but if it follows my usual trend it will be in double figures after 2 slices of wholemeal toast with Bovril


Morning Andy...good number...you could try some high protein bread...lower carbs...I have the same as you...but use the high protein bread instead...hardly raises my BG's.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  woke up early in agony! Top of my ear had folded over and god knows how long I'd been sleeping on it like that but I suspect from the pain it was quite a while! Lol anyway 4.6 today and looking beautiful outside today, have a lovely day peeps  x


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all 4.9 and after a high reading last night happy with that.
I wish all a happy healthy week.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Northie, 6.4 for me too. I'm also getting my next fix of Libre this week!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, hope you all had a good weekend. Its a 7.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.8 but it was 7.0 at 3am so wasn't high all night. My seven day average on my Libre is 7.5 which is my best ever. Trying to keep myself occupied by focusing on my levels but definitely drinking too much wine at the moment


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning folks. 5.5 meter and 4.8 libre with a lovely straight line from 11pm last night.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 10.8 but it was 7.0 at 3am so wasn't high all night. My seven day average on my Libre is 7.5 which is my best ever. Trying to keep myself occupied by focusing on my levels but definitely drinking too much wine at the moment


Well done for getting best levels ever, sending hugs and hope you have good numbers today.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Well done for getting best levels ever, sending hugs and hope you have good numbers today.


Thankyou New-Journey


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> It is a bit worrying when you see things like that, hopefully you weren't actually that low!


According to my check with the meter this morning it may not have been much out


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.8 for me today. Quite pleased with that, could have been far worse. I'm relying on Paul McKenna to save me. I mean really. I've watched the DVD, nearly finished the book and I'm about to start listening to the CD on my Walkman when I walk to the shops. I have great faith in that man! He has compelling eyes.

LOL at a folded ear. Sounds painful.


----------



## Ditto

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, first post in this section and a nice low start of 4.4 this morning but if it follows my usual trend it will be in double figures after 2 slices of wholemeal toast with Bovril


Have scrambled eggs instead! That's a very high jump and can't be good. Pot/kettle comes to mind though.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 for me today.

So yesterday we went to a French bistro for a friend's birthday, where I had a starter of mushrooms in garlic butter with a lovely cheesy melt (though no breadcrumbs as per the menu - odd); followed by a grilled salmon & veggies salad with olives & toasted walnut bread; and a creme caramel dessert - all very nice indeed. Result: before meal 5.3; two hours later 8.6, which I thought pretty good (and I discreetly tested at the table. Nobody noticed...). Though I'm starting to be too old for copious amounts of red wine at lunchtime ...


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy day yesterday...in the thick of it...so much to do...early night...very early start...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day. 

No idea why but  am Having a a bit of a rough time BG wise. Been battling lows since yesterday afternoon. Currently  3.8 meter 3.4 libre. Lowest was 2.2 on meter 
Those two humps you can see are when my thickly laced jam sarnies kicked in. The other stuff I had didn't cut the mustard.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> No idea why but  am Having a a bit of a rough time BG wise. Been battling lows since yesterday afternoon. Currently  3.8 meter 3.4 libre. Lowest was 2.2 on meter
> Those two humps you can see are when my thickly laced jam sarnies kicked in. The other stuff I had didn't cut the mustard.



Looks like you need to lower that insulatard Lin 

Good morning  6.5 for me today  2 hours to sensor activation!


----------



## AndyG1961

Hi again, yesterday wasn't as bad as I estimated after brekkie only rose to 9.1  Woke this morning to 6.2. I have tried lots of different bread from white through to burgen and tbh the difference in the jump is minimal so I guess bread isn't my friend. Main problem is I am still a tad foggy in the head after night meds and in pain from lying in bed and needing morning meds so faffing in the kitchen is a nono   I shall suss something though.  
Have a happy day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 here. 

We have Internet, yay! I wasn't sure we'd be able to get it here in the sticks, but the nice installer-blokey assured me we've got 1 bar of 4G...who cares, as long as it works!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A straight down the middle 6.0 for me. Got some Hovis lower carb to try today. Let's see what the meter says about that.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> No idea why but  am Having a a bit of a rough time BG wise. Been battling lows since yesterday afternoon. Currently  3.8 meter 3.4 libre. Lowest was 2.2 on meter
> Those two humps you can see are when my thickly laced jam sarnies kicked in. The other stuff I had didn't cut the mustard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181


B***r that Lin...sounds like a rough night...hope you have a better day today...and those levels start behaving themselves soon.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.7 today


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 5.5 for me and a huge crash from 9.6 last night. Plus the fact I was actually going to eat ice cream with Mum. Can you believe it? At least I measured which I normally wouldn't bother, being in denial. When I saw the number no ice cream!  I've got to get it together. I just can't seem to believe I'm diabetic. It still hasn't sunk in, only been since February 2016!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good morning. 5.5 for me and a huge crash from 9.6 last night. Plus the fact I was actually going to eat ice cream with Mum. Can you believe it? At least I measured which I normally wouldn't bother, being in denial. When I saw the number no ice cream!  I've got to get it together. I just can't seem to believe I'm diabetic. It still hasn't sunk in, only been since February 2016!


That's a great number to wake on @Ditto - well done for measuring and declining the ice cream, you'll get there!  If I find myself in that situation I'd go for some cheese instead of the ice cream!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.5 for me this morning.
Had some odd readings in the last 24 hrs which are leading me to think I may have a dodgy cartridge of Novorapid, but I'll post separately about them.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 6.5 here. Activating my Libre in a mo, I've missed it this last couple of weeks.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.9 for me. I am completely in love with my sensor and when this end in five days wondering what to do! Just don't think I can afford another.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning everyone. 6.5 here. Activating my Libre in a mo, I've missed it this last couple of weeks.


Ooh, snap! Just about to activate mine!  Hope it turns out to be a good 'un!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  a biscuit for a 5.9 at bedtime last night has led to a 5.5 this morning, hope everyone has a lovely day  x


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.9 today  

Some blighter has given me a nasty cold...achooo! I needed 3 units of insulin for absolutely no food last evening to get my levels down from 17. I always feel cheated when I don't get any carbs for my insulin just some sneezing and coughing. ggrr!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning 3.9 today
> 
> Some blighter has given me a nasty cold...achooo! I needed 3 units of insulin for absolutely no food last evening to get my levels down from 17. I always feel cheated when I don't get any carbs for my insulin just some sneezing and coughing. ggrr!


Oh no, hope you feel better soon! , people need to keep their germs to themselves and be a bit kinder and share something nice haha x


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Ooh, snap! Just about to activate mine!  Hope it turns out to be a good 'un!


It's been in imminent danger already, and it's still on the I Hr set up time. It nearly became a victim of a Yorkshire Greeting. Our former neighbour, a Yorkshireman is doing some work for us, and always manages to greet me effusively by grabbing that bit of my arm, or patting me vigourously on the bit just where the sensor is!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> It's been in imminent danger already, and it's still on the I Hr set up time. It nearly became a victim of a Yorkshire Greeting. Our former neighbour, a Yorkshireman is doing some work for us, and always manages to greet me effusively by grabbing that bit of my arm, or patting me vigourously on the bit just where the sensor is!


Aagh! Bl***y Yorkshiremen!   

I'd forgotten about the extra hour it makes you wait as well, so it will be 25 hours for me! Nearly there...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was a 7.9 for me today. No libre sensor on today, I miss it already. Had a message from my gp surgery yesterday I have to go in to see the nurse to get a new BG tester, so I have an appointment next Tuesday evening, hope its a good one.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Aagh! Bl***y Yorkshiremen!
> 
> I'd forgotten about the extra hour it makes you wait as well, so it will be 25 hours for me! Nearly there...


First check test, Meter 8.3 , Libre 6.7 . Rescanned with the Libre ten minutes later to allow for the time lag, Libre 8.0. I'll take that!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> First check test, Meter 8.3 , Libre 6.7 . Rescanned with the Libre ten minutes later to allow for the time lag, Libre 8.0. I'll take that!


Interesting. My first test showed 3.7 scan, 4.2 Libre meter, 5.1 Contour meter. I'll take that, and a Belvita biscuit  Now scan shows 4.7 half an hour after the biscuit


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 for the third day in a row....


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Tuesday morning folks.
Forgot to test first thing but not too concerned about this.
Enjoy your day folks doing what you enjoy most x


----------



## pav

Unusual for me the past couple of days 4.6 yesterday and 4.7 today.


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon hope everyone is well, 6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> It's been in imminent danger already, and it's still on the I Hr set up time. It nearly became a victim of a Yorkshire Greeting. Our former neighbour, a Yorkshireman is doing some work for us, and always manages to greet me effusively by grabbing that bit of my arm, or patting me vigourously on the bit just where the sensor is!


OOh...ouch Robin!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up so early again...urghhhhhhhhh...despite that had a good sleep...feeling invigorated by the 'lively' discussions of the past few days...even that which fell well below the belt...no rain (yet)...dog still fast asleep...quiet...bliss...time for more coffee...a 5.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today. New sensor proving very accurate


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
@Northerner it's lovely when meter and Libre like each other isn't it.

Woke up to Mist which is clearing now, a raging sore throat , feeling yuk. 8.7  meter Libre 8.5.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
> @Northerner it's lovely when meter and Libre like each other isn't it.
> 
> Woke up to Mist which is clearing now a raging sore throat , feeling yuk. 8.7  meter Libre 8.5.


Sorry to hear you're not well  Hope you are feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}} Looks like your sensor is pretty accurate too!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
> @Northerner it's lovely when meter and Libre like each other isn't it.
> 
> Woke up to Mist which is clearing now, a raging sore throat , feeling yuk. 8.7  meter Libre 8.5.


Was just about to 'like' your post...saw the last line...yuk...not good Lin...hope it's just a temporary thing.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  @Ljc I hope you feel better soon, close to the knuckle 4.1 for me today after a biscuit for a bedtime 5.2, looking awful outside today, forecast is rain, got the dentist this afternoon, hopefully I'll get there and back dry, have a lovely day peeps x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.2 this morning, and the rain is bouncing off the ground. Dogs may have to wait a while for their walk


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  @Ljc I hope you feel better soon, close to the knuckle 4.1 for me today after a biscuit for a bedtime 5.2, looking awful outside today, forecast is rain, got the dentist this afternoon, hopefully I'll get there and back dry, have a lovely day peeps x


Hope all goes well at the dentist, @Kaylz  Might need to consider dropping your basal, that's what I always did when waking in the low 4s


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Libre has been accurate so far, subject to reading lower at the bottom end, which all the sensors I've had so far seem to do. It's given me two 3.7s when the meter read 5.1 and 4.7 respectively, but I was hovering in and out of hypoland for the first part of the night anyway. No particular reason, I just think the DF was on the loose again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  @Ljc I hope you feel better soon, close to the knuckle 4.1 for me today after a biscuit for a bedtime 5.2, looking awful outside today, forecast is rain, got the dentist this afternoon, hopefully I'll get there and back dry, have a lovely day peeps x


Good luck with the appointment K.


----------



## Robin

Just looked at my readout more closely, I assume I was lying on the sensor at 6am, either that or the DF really was playing tricks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

@Northerner going to give it till Friday I think and if I'm still the same drop a unit, and thank you and @Bubbsie I need a bit of work done I know that I need at least 1 tooth pulled out but I've had to keep cancelling my check ups at the dentist as I've been putting my diabetes appointments and eye appointments first x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner going to give it till Friday I think and if I'm still the same drop a unit, and thank you and @Bubbsie I need a bit of work done I know that I need at least 1 tooth pulled out but I've had to keep cancelling my check ups at the dentist as I've been putting my diabetes appointments and eye appointments first x


Yep...sometimes we get so busy we have to prioritise...you're heading in the right direction...tackling those issues one by one...progress!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks tho it's not so good here - cooler - slight breeze -  dull & chucking it down  Just what the gardeners ordered
Take care folks and wishing you a stress free day x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yep...sometimes we get so busy we have to prioritise...you're heading in the right direction...tackling those issues one by one...progress!!!


And on the plus side my dentist is pretty good looking so its not too bad having work done by him LOL x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.5 after a very strange evening with levels of around 4 after I had eaten for five hours! I have never experienced that, no movement at all from before I ate til just before bed. Eventually after eating loads it went up to 5. Straight line all night. Oh well new day and sure it will be different.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
> @Northerner it's lovely when meter and Libre like each other isn't it.
> 
> Woke up to Mist which is clearing now, a raging sore throat , feeling yuk. 8.7  meter Libre 8.5.


I hope you feel better soon and can take time to rest.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz - hope your dental appt goes well - I too have rather dishy dentist who always calls me a star whilst giving me a local anaesthetic  x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks tho it's not so good here - cooler - slight breeze -  dull & chucking it down  Just what the gardeners ordered
> Take care folks and wishing you a stress free day x
> View attachment 4194


Beautiful photo! Wishing you a stress free and lovely day too.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc  hope your sore throat clears up soon, keep up with the fluids. x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> And on the plus side my dentist is pretty good looking so its not too bad having work done by him LOL x


I hope it goes well and and not at all painful!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Beautiful photo! Wishing you a stress free and lovely day too.


Thank you NJ - just need the weather to brighten up now x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.5 after a very strange evening with levels of around 4 after I had eaten for five hours! I have never experienced that, no movement at all from before I ate til just before bed. Eventually after eating loads it went up to 5. Straight line all night. Oh well new day and sure it will be different.


So lots of trampolining during the wee small hours Jo...you must be shattered with all that 'upping & downing'...new day...better day


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey its only a check up today so shouldn't be at all painful! lol and @wirralass mines is very very easy on the eye , not looking forward to having to make the appointment for an extraction as with me having lost weight that will reduce the amount of anaesthetic he can give me, I need the strongest stuff and a couple of years ago took the maximum of 7 injections to get a tooth out and still felt it slightly, the roots were slightly twisted though! x


----------



## Hazel

oh dear - wakened to 6.9 this morning which is higher than normal for me.

then I remembered, a went on a sweetie binge after news from my GP.

ach well......


----------



## khskel

Mid morning all. Original post vanished into the ether. 5.5 for me and it is stotting it down here.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A very nice 5.1 on a grey and damp Wednesday.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 6.7 for me after a lie in.  Are you supposed to jump up and measure as soon as you're awake?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 6.7 for me after a lie in.  Are you supposed to jump up and measure as soon as you're awake?


That's the general rule I believe Ditto...however...the theory is much easier than the practice.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief...I wake up at all times, bleary eyed for the most part, then I stagger back to bed. The cat bites me awake at the crack of doom usually.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good grief...I wake up at all times, bleary eyed for the most part, then I stagger back to bed. The cat bites me awake at the crack of doom usually.


Oh dear...that made me laugh so much Ditto...similar here...crawl out of bed...en route to the bathroom...cat at my feet...urghhhhhh...can't deal with anyone here...not until had coffee...then more coffee!


----------



## Kaylz

Well that wasn't as bad as I expected, haven't been to the dentist in a year when I last had work done  had trouble with my teeth for years permanently needing things done yet I get diagnosed with diabetes haven't been in a year and all I need is the extraction I knew about, 2 small fillings, a crown and a scale and polish  that's the least amount of work I've needed done after a check up and I'm usually there for it every 6 months x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @New-journey its only a check up today so shouldn't be at all painful! lol and @wirralass mines is very very easy on the eye , not looking forward to having to make the appointment for an extraction as with me having lost weight that will reduce the amount of anaesthetic he can give me, I need the strongest stuff and a couple of years ago took the maximum of 7 injections to get a tooth out and still felt it slightly, the roots were slightly twisted though! x


Maybe your GP or dentist could give you a light sedative prior to the L.A? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 6.7 for me after a lie in.  Are you supposed to jump up and measure as soon as you're awake?


Nooo Ditto - don't jump up - or get out of bed until you've tested - you should have a lower reading if you test before getting up  - no matter how desperate you are to have a widdle 
Once you put your feet on the floor your bgl will start to elevate x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ditto - just one of those days  - no appetite - you ate enough for the two of us  - did my invitation get lost in the post then?!!!


----------



## Ditto

I find if I don't move or swing my arms a bit the blood doesn't come out.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I find if I don't move or swing my arms a bit the blood doesn't come out.


Dont laugh but can you swing your arms in bed  touch shoulders then stretch arms up again - or rub your hands together then give them a shake? blood flows easily when your body is warm - but if this doesnt work Ditto then feel free to do your usual morning jungle dance x


----------



## AndyG1961

Good evening all, been a yucky day with no energy  started this morning with a not too shabby 4.9 which 2hrs after brekkie was 10.4 grrrr  did some shopping and spent the missus' money for her  forgot to test before lunch but 2 hrs after was 8.6 slept most of the afternoon. Dinner is in the oven and have to stop eating and drinking at 8pm cos its the big blood tests in the morning ( fingers crossed for a good HbA1c so I can have my foot op).Hope everyone that is poorly gets better and those that aint stay that way


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you Andy, that is very kind of you to think of others when you've clearly had a miserable day yourself with topsy turvy levels - hopefully these numbers will settle down following your HbA1c tomorrow. Hope the result is in your favour so you can go ahead and have your foot operation. Good luck & take care x
WL


----------



## Pine Marten

Ditto said:


> Good grief...I wake up at all times, bleary eyed for the most part, then I stagger back to bed. The cat bites me awake at the crack of doom usually.


My younger moggy too - that's why this morning's reading was at 6.39am...quite early enough for me, thankyewvery much ....<yawn>....


----------



## Northerner

AndyG1961 said:


> Good evening all, been a yucky day with no energy  started this morning with a not too shabby 4.9 which 2hrs after brekkie was 10.4 grrrr  did some shopping and spent the missus' money for her  forgot to test before lunch but 2 hrs after was 8.6 slept most of the afternoon. Dinner is in the oven and have to stop eating and drinking at 8pm cos its the big blood tests in the morning ( fingers crossed for a good HbA1c so I can have my foot op).Hope everyone that is poorly gets better and those that aint stay that way


Hope all goes well with the tests Andy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  a House Special 5.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...unbelievable...a whole six hours sleep...needed after yesterdays workout (intellectually)...which was exhausting...good luck @AndyG1961 with your appointment @Ljc hope you're feeling better this morning...@Ditto get those arms swinging (made me laugh so much)...and @Kaylz keep those pearly whites smiling...woke to a 5.4...I'll take that.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 for me. A trip to the vampires before work to check on the anaemia.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @AndyG1961 .


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.1 for me. A trip to the vampires before work to check on the anaemia.
> Good luck everyone.


Good luck khskel...one of my pet hates...blood tests!


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone. I feel much better today  
And am very pleased to say my Libre agrees I am too


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.9 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. I feel much better today
> And am very pleased to say my Libre agrees I am too View attachment 4197


Good to hear that Lin....


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well at the dentist, @Kaylz  Might need to consider dropping your basal, that's what I always did when waking in the low 4s


Thanks, Northener, just the question I needed an answer to! 

Morning good people. 4.2 here.

Very sad news in the village - my neighbour's brother and his wife were killed by a drunk driver on Saturday evening. He was up here every afternoon to work on the family farm...heart-breaking.


----------



## AndyG1961

Good Morning all, cheers for the good luck comments  woke to a nice 4.4 just a shame it was too early hehe gagging for a brew and have to wait til after tests at 9. Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Good luck with the blood-suckers, Andy and Khskel.  If they're anything like Asturian mosquitoes you're in trouble!


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.1 for me. A trip to the vampires before work to check on the anaemia.
> Good luck everyone.


Hope you're no longer Anaemic.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener, just the question I needed an answer to!
> 
> Morning good people. 4.2 here.
> 
> Very sad news in the village - my neighbour's brother and his wife were killed by a drunk driver on Saturday evening. He was up here every afternoon to work on the family farm...heart-breaking.


Oh what terrible news


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 5.1 here. Congrats on the HS, Northie.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 on Contour next and 4.1 sensor, flat line all night. Yesterday I ate three roast potatoes and they did not spike me, only went up to 6.2 at peak, success!


----------



## New-journey

AndyG1961 said:


> Good Morning all, cheers for the good luck comments  woke to a nice 4.4 just a shame it was too early hehe gagging for a brew and have to wait til after tests at 9. Have a good day all


Good luck Andy with the tests and hope you get great results, never fun waiting for a brew, nearly there now.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener, just the question I needed an answer to!
> 
> Morning good people. 4.2 here.
> 
> Very sad news in the village - my neighbour's brother and his wife were killed by a drunk driver on Saturday evening. He was up here every afternoon to work on the family farm...heart-breaking.


Such terrible news


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener, just the question I needed an answer to!
> 
> Morning good people. 4.2 here.
> 
> Very sad news in the village - my neighbour's brother and his wife were killed by a drunk driver on Saturday evening. He was up here every afternoon to work on the family farm...heart-breaking.


OMG Bloden....how dreadful.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies, beautiful day here at the moment although rain is forecast for later, good luck with blood tests @khskel and @AndyG1961 , @Bloden so sorry to hear this, a biscuit for a 5.5 last night has led to a 4.6 for me this morning, hope everyone has a fantastic day x


----------



## khskel

Ljc said:


> Morning everyone. I feel much better today
> And am very pleased to say my Libre agrees I am too View attachment 4197


Cracking graph


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.1 today. 

I hate diabetes when you're poorly it just loves to be the centre of attention. Here you go girl have some Himalayan blood sugars, a random selection of hypos and hypers- then add in some sickness - sit back and put your feet up 

Thanks to @Kaylz I have discovered the joys of Lotus biscuits - I had no idea what they were I thought they were like fortune cookies but they're fab and my new for now biscuit - obviously nothing will ever replace my beloved Wagon Wheels 

I hope everyone with appointments has good outcomes.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower they are delicious  not sure if you are aware they do a Belgian chocolate one too, not tried those myself but am planning to  x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> @Flower they are delicious  not sure if you are aware they do a Belgian chocolate one too, not tried those myself but am planning to  x


I was disappointed in the Belgian chocolate ones, a case of two excellent ingredients not quite surviving the marriage. The chocolate made them a slightly less crisp experience, and I think crispness is the whole point of a Lotus.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> I was disappointed in the Belgian chocolate ones, a case of two excellent ingredients not quite surviving the marriage. The chocolate made them a slightly less crisp experience, and I think crispness is the whole point of a Lotus.


Thanks for the heads up Robin, might give them a miss then haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Thursday morning peeps
6.2 Codefree
To thrive in life we need three bones:
A wishbone : A backbone : and a funny bone!
Take care folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  a House Special 5.2 for me today


Congrats on your HS Northie x


----------



## Barbara W

Hi late again posting but a 6.8 for me today. 

Good luck to everyone who have appointments,  congrats on your HS Northie.

Really sorry to hear your horrible news Bloden.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, I'm really sorry to hear your horrible news Bloden  

6.0 @ 7.53am today.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> I was disappointed in the Belgian chocolate ones, a case of two excellent ingredients not quite surviving the marriage. The chocolate made them a slightly less crisp experience, and I think crispness is the whole point of a Lotus.



I agree Robin. I'll stick to the originals!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early to bed...very early to rise...but another good sleep...being spoilt this week...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Hope you all have a good day
Was 6.0 at 5.17 am, swiped  again to log bolus in at 5.32am  was 7.6 with a straight up arrow, all I'd done was walk to the loo and back.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Hope you all have a good day
> Was 6.0 at 5.17 am, swiped  again to log bolus in at 5.32am  was 7.6 with a straight up arrow, all I'd done was walk to the loo and back.


Hehe! I was the same - throughout the night I have been mid to low-4s, swiped before getting out of bed and I was 4.2, went to the loo and downstairs and it had risen to 5.6!  It's been a real eye-opener to me to see just how rapidly things can rise, and how past 'waking' levels don't really reflect the much lower levels I have had throughout the night.


----------



## Wirrallass

And a very good morning Northie Bubbsie & Ljc you early birds too early yet to see what the weather's going to do in this neck of the woods
6.1 - following yet another sleepless night
Take care folks and I wish everyone a happy & stress free weekend x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> And a very good morning Northie Bubbsie & Ljc you early birds too early yet to see what the weather's going to do in this neck of the woods
> 6.1 - following yet another sleepless night
> Take care folks and I wish everyone a happy & stress free weekend x
> View attachment 4211


Sorry to hear you had a troubled night's sleep @wirrlass  I hope you get a good night tonight and feel refreshed and raring to go tomorrow {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> And a very good morning Northie Bubbsie & Ljc you early birds too early yet to see what the weather's going to do in this neck of the woods
> 6.1 - following yet another sleepless night
> Take care folks and I wish everyone a happy & stress free weekend x
> View attachment 4211


Shame WL...absolutely hate it when I haven't had enough sleep...try & get your head down later...not raining here yet...just went out into the garden...was thinking of sitting out there for another coffee...the noise!!!...filled the bird feeder last night...dried worms (hope everyone has had their breakfast)...there is a feeding frenzy...absolute madness...like a Hitchcock film...retreated back to the dining room .


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you had a troubled night's sleep @wirrlass  I hope you get a good night tonight and feel refreshed and raring to go tomorrow {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Got this??? Flippin autocorrect!!! Thank you Northie - it has become an unwelcomed habit - I can sleep 10 hour's solid one night  - and the following night no sleep at all - story of my life - just have to go with the flow  - no point fighting it x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.3 this morning. Feeling numb about Mum going into the hospice today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Shame WL...absolutely hate it when I haven't had enough sleep...try & get your head down later...not raining here yet...just went out into the garden...was thinking of sitting out there for another coffee...the noise!!!...filled the bird feeder last night...dried worms (hope everyone has had their breakfast)...there is a feeding frenzy...absolute madness...like a Hitchcock film...retreated back to the dining room .


Hahaha Bubbs I love the dawn chorus - blackbirds thrush(s) and the occasional robin - even the squawking magpies - music to my ears 
Yes will try get some shut eye as I don't think I'll be able to ride it out til tonight - I think you borrowed my sleep last night  - youd better post it back to me for tonight!! x


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener, just the question I needed an answer to!
> 
> Morning good people. 4.2 here.
> 
> Very sad news in the village - my neighbour's brother and his wife were killed by a drunk driver on Saturday evening. He was up here every afternoon to work on the family farm...heart-breaking.


Bloden I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.3 this morning. Feeling numb about Mum going into the hospice today.


Thinking of you & your parents today Amanda {{{comfort hugs}}} Stay strong if you can hun. 5.3 a great number xx


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hahaha Bubbs I love the dawn chorus - blackbirds thrush(s) and the occasional robin - even the squawking magpies - music to my ears
> Yes will try get some shut eye as I don't think I'll be able to ride it out til tonight - I think you borrowed my sleep last night  - youd better post it back to me for tonight!! x


WL...I love to sit outside with a coffee...watch the birds at the feeder...listen to the dawn chorus...but...this morning so many of them at the feeder...on the lawn squabbling over the worms spilt when filling up the cage...like Armageddon...made a calculated decision to retreat.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Waiting half an hour between injecting and eating is boooring, so I thought I'd just pop in and see what you lot are doing......4.0 at 6am. Good thing I lowered my basal last night!

(((HUGS))) to you and your family, AJ. Take care of yourself.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me. Anither day battling code ahead..
@AJLang my mum went into a hospice and it was 100% the best thing in the situation. They treated her and me so well.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - 5.7 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.9 today and off to see the vampire for full tests including HbA1c. To quote the late Tony Hancock 'that's almost an armful of blood!'.
The only thing I hate about fasting blood tests is that I can't have a cup of tea. I'm just not 'with it' until I've had my morning cuppa


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.3 this morning. Feeling numb about Mum going into the hospice today.


Thinking of you on this hugely difficult day, hope you levels stay as good, (((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and flat line all night, wishing everyone good levels today and take care of yourselves. Have a lovely day.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> And a very good morning Northie Bubbsie & Ljc you early birds too early yet to see what the weather's going to do in this neck of the woods
> 6.1 - following yet another sleepless night
> Take care folks and I wish everyone a happy & stress free weekend x
> View attachment 4211


Good morning Wirralass, hope you can sleep today and catch up on your lost sleep.  Wishing you a happy weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  4.7 for me today, hope everyone has a nice day  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a 5.2 on the Libre this morning, but as with Lin and Northie, I'm already up to 6.5 with an upward arrow, and all I've done is get up and come downstairs.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early to bed...very early to rise...but another good sleep...being spoilt this week...woke to a 5.9.


Good morning Bubbsie, another early start for you. That's so good you are sleeping well this week and great number too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning and it's a beautiful one in ye Cotswolds  It's an 8.9 for me but I've been poorly and blood sugar wrestling lately so I'll happily  take that. 

Have a good Friday all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its finally Friday (can I pleeeeaaaassseeeee celebrate with a Crunchie?). Anyway its a 7.6 for me today. Looking forward to getting my new meter on Tuesday evening, wonder what I'm gonna get. It will be the first time seeing the DSN at my surgery since diagnosis as I just normally deal with the gp.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning and it's a beautiful one in ye Cotswolds  It's an 8.9 for me but I've been poorly and blood sugar wrestling lately so I'll happily  take that.
> 
> Have a good Friday all


Hope you feel better soon @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its finally Friday (can I pleeeeaaaassseeeee celebrate with a Crunchie?). Anyway its a 7.6 for me today. Looking forward to getting my new meter on Tuesday evening, wonder what I'm gonna get. It will be the first time seeing the DSN at my surgery since diagnosis as I just normally deal with the gp.


That should be an interesting encounter with plenty to talk about! Hope the appointment goes well Stitch


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon woke to a 6.4 this morning. 

Hope you feel better soon Flower.

AJLang thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning and it's a beautiful one in ye Cotswolds  It's an 8.9 for me but I've been poorly and blood sugar wrestling lately so I'll happily  take that.
> 
> Have a good Friday all


Just a few *flowers* to cheer you up Flower x


----------



## Ditto

6.1 @ 8.02am hope everybody had a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Nice one @Ditto x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another 4am start...guilty conscience perhaps...bedtime time snack last night... homemade 'Rocky Roads'...offered by my lovely neighbour...it would have been plain rude to refuse...right?...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...phew!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today (4.9 HOP -Head on Pillow)


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.4 for me which is a relief as sensor showed 2.8, now I am up better make a coffee. Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another 4am start...guilty conscience perhaps...bedtime time snack last night... homemade 'Rocky Roads'...offered by my lovely neighbour...it would have been plain rude to refuse...right?...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...phew!


Did you say home made "Rocky Road", how many did she make? Sounds so delicious! Great number.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Did you say home made "Rocky Road", how many did she make? Sounds so delicious! Great number.


Yes...home made...it was delicious Jo...as I was eating it...she was giving me the recipe...Marshmallows...nuts...chocolate...chocolate & more chocolate...asked her to stop at that point...of course by then I had finished it...luckily they were very small pieces...I'm such a bad example.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.7 this morning. A trip up to the parents in Cumbria today for my dad's 80th - first time the whole family together again since 2012 which was for their golden wedding.
My brother is a needlephobe so must remember not to sit next to him at lunch. Mum is not happy about me injecting at table. Should be an interesting meal


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. 4.7 this morning. A trip up to the parents in Cumbria today for my dad's 80th - first time the whole family together again since 2012 which was for their golden wedding.
> My brother is a needlephobe so must remember not to sit next to him at lunch. Mum is not happy about me injecting at table. Should be an interesting meal


Hope you have a lovely time, and brother doesn't faint from an inadvertent glimpse of a novopen!


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, was a tad worried last night as last reading was 4.1 so didn't sleep much just broken sleep, anyhoo check before getting out of bed was 5.5 so all good   Off to Hebden Bridge later to return a young ladies purse we found yesterday and tracked her down  Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.5 when I woke up then 5.7 after I woke up again and fed the cats an hour and a half later. Don't seem to get much in the way of DP here.
Wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  4.7 here again, looking lovely outside, hope everyone has a great day!  x


----------



## Barbara W

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. 4.7 this morning. A trip up to the parents in Cumbria today for my dad's 80th - first time the whole family together again since 2012 which was for their golden wedding.
> My brother is a needlephobe so must remember not to sit next to him at lunch. Mum is not happy about me injecting at table. Should be an interesting meal



Beautiful part of the country have a lovely time


----------



## Barbara W

Morning all, 6.9 for me this morning, hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It's good to see you all reporting good numbers this morning.
@Bubbsie sorry but I seem to be nicking your kip. I'll try to behave myself tonight 
@khskel I'm jealous 

Eyes open , swiped 5.1.  Then 11 minuets after  6.2 .
Till I sat up this morning I had a lovely straight line since my very low carb dinner last night


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a great big 12.2 for me today.

I lost my cool with diabetes last night and resorted to rage bolusing which I know from experience only leads to tears! I had a 1.8 hypo last night proving that insulin does work very efficiently given the correct amount of time

I hope your family meal goes smoothly @Greyhound Gal with no needle glimpse incidents 

Mmmm Rocky Road @Bubbsie just off out to buy the ingredients or a ready made cheats family pack...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a great big 12.2 for me today.
> 
> I lost my cool with diabetes last night and resorted to rage bolusing which I know from experience only leads to tears! I had a 1.8 hypo last night proving that insulin does work very efficiently given the correct amount of time


Aw, sorry to hear this @Flower  I've been there with the rage bolus too and consequently almost loving my love for jelly babies in the hours that followed 

I hope things settle for you and that you have a restful day {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  a great big 12.2 for me today.
> 
> I lost my cool with diabetes last night and resorted to rage bolusing which I know from experience only leads to tears! I had a 1.8 hypo last night proving that insulin does work very efficiently given the correct amount of time
> 
> I hope your family meal goes smoothly @Greyhound Gal with no needle glimpse incidents
> 
> Mmmm Rocky Road @Bubbsie just off out to buy the ingredients or a ready made cheats family pack...


Flower...don't listen to me...although I have to say it was delicious...sorry to hear you had such a horrendous night...hope the rest of this weekend treats you well...be interested to hear how The Rocky Road project concludes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Saturday morning folks on this damp but bright start to the day!
6.4 for me and a solid nights sleep last night has placed me in a good mood
Take care & remember you may have to fight a battle more than once to win it x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.4 for me which is a relief as sensor showed 2.8, now I am up better make a coffee. Wishing everyone a good day.


Wishing you a good day too NJ x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 4.5 first thing. Finally got my internet to work, by the time honoured expedient of switching the iPad off and on again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another 4am start...guilty conscience perhaps...bedtime time snack last night... homemade 'Rocky Roads'...offered by my lovely neighbour...it would have been plain rude to refuse...right?...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...phew!


Bubbsie Rocky Roads? You got away with it by the skin of your teeth - good to know you can tolerate your neighbour's delicious treats  Maybe another one later? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another 4am start...guilty conscience perhaps...bedtime time snack last night... homemade 'Rocky Roads'...offered by my lovely neighbour...it would have been plain rude to refuse...right?...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...phew!


Good to see your numbers are thriving in the 5's Bubbsie - you must be doing something right so carry on with what you're doing x


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  a great big 12.2 for me today.
> 
> I lost my cool with diabetes last night and resorted to rage bolusing which I know from experience only leads to tears! I had a 1.8 hypo last night proving that insulin does work very efficiently given the correct amount of time
> 
> I hope your family meal goes smoothly @Greyhound Gal with no needle glimpse incidents
> 
> Mmmm Rocky Road @Bubbsie just off out to buy the ingredients or a ready made cheats family pack...


((((((Hug))))))
I hope you don't feel too rough now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.0 for me today (4.9 HOP -Head on Pillow)


Nice one (or 2) Northie  x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower - ah your bad night sounds awful - do hope you're feeling more upbeat now


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me today. Off for some serious window shopping with my friend. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another 4am start...guilty conscience perhaps...bedtime time snack last night... homemade 'Rocky Roads'...offered by my lovely neighbour...it would have been plain rude to refuse...right?...thankfully woke to a 5.6 today...phew!


Your waking hours are getting earlier & earlier Bubbsie - yawn! Hope you'll catch up on lost sleep tonight - that is if Harry doesn't keep you awake with his snoring!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, was 4.5 first thing. Finally got my internet to work, by the time honoured expedient of switching the iPad off and on again.


It's so annoying when tinternet is lost - good to see you back on line again Robin x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Carolg - retail therapy always lifts my spirits - hope it does the same for you today - enjoy


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Your waking hours are getting earlier & earlier Bubbsie - yawn! Hope you'll catch up on lost sleep tonight - that is if Harry doesn't keep you awake with his snoring!


Sleep well tonight hopefully


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Your waking hours are getting earlier & earlier Bubbsie - yawn! Hope you'll catch up on lost sleep tonight - that is if Harry doesn't keep you awake with his snoring!


Making good use of the early start WL...clipped the hedge...cut the grass...done emails...can feel I'm likely to sit down in the big fat comfy chair anytime soon...have an energy nap...can cope with Harry's snoring...but...the holes in the lawn...urghhhhhhhhhhh...driving me mad...have a good day/weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Sleep well tonight hopefully


Done so much already Jo...put the world to rights with a friend...as said cut the grass...emails and so on...will need a quick break shortly...then upstairs to sort out the girls bedroom...will be full on when they arrive Friday...for a full seven days...woe betide me if I'm not ready.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me today. Off for some serious window shopping with my friend. Have a good day everyone


Carol...you should never limit yourself...window shopping is always greatly enhanced by the odd purchase here & there.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good to see your numbers are thriving in the 5's Bubbsie - you must be doing something right so carry on with what you're doing x


Thanks WL...however...still not entirely trusting of the meter supplied by my GP...possibly paranoid of me...we shall see...HbA1c due soon.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...you should never limit yourself...window shopping is always greatly enhanced by the odd purchase here & there.


Oh bubbsie, you are a bad role model. Went and spent a fortune but heh ho, work hard so splash out now and again. Doing last bits to house before I retire and am in a different financial position.now, making chicken curry for tomorrow and to freeze, or maybe pj,s on and catch up tv


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning, 4.6 this morning after a 6.3 as I lay down last night  btw @Northerner do you sleep?  I was cussing for being up at 5.20


----------



## Northerner

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning, 4.6 this morning after a 6.3 as I lay down last night  btw @Northerner do you sleep?  I was cussing for being up at 5.20


Hehe! I've always been a very early riser!  If I sleep past 5 am I feel like I've wasted half the day! 

Great numbers Andy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until 6am...resulttttttttttttttttttt...busy day...Harry is off for a session at the Dog Parlour...a full on make over...dreading it...no idea whether he'll behave...watch this space...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 for me this morning.

Yesterday turned out to be fairly eventful for entirely different reasons than I thought! We set off all well and good, stopped for a loo break at Lancaster services which is about 40 mins from my parents. Running a little late as the M6 was a bloomin' nightmare with roadworks and an accident. 
Just before we set off again I took a finger prick test, all fine. However, when looking in my 'bag of magic stuff' I realised I had forgotten my insulin . I'd put it with some other bits and bobs I was taking up for people, and had picked everything up but it! Panic spread over my OH face when I told him , but I said no time to go back for it, I'll just have to go as low carb as I can and forgo any thought of a starter and/or dessert . 

So, that is what I did and I had baked cod in a bouillabaisse sauce, green beans and peas. They gave me extra veg in lieu of the saffron potatoes. I did also have a small spoonful of OH vanilla panacotta with strawberries for pud. VERY pleased to report the following finger prick readings - pre meal 6.2, 1 hour 45 mins post meal 8.6, and 2.5 hours post meal 5.4. 
 
This is from after we got home. BTW my libre is reading anywhere between 0.7 and 1.7 lower than finger prick at the moment.

I call that a result! Although I was really hungry when we got home having only eaten that all day . I have never forgotten to take my insulin out before and I certainly won't be again even if it means I need a flourescent sticker on my forehead!

I've said it before and I'll say it again, my hat goes off to all those D who manage with diet and exercise. I couldn't do it everyday and thank god I have the added (albeit necessary) assistance of insulin.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  4.6 for me today, hope everyone has a relaxing enjoyable day  x


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 5.4 for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be fairly eventful for entirely different reasons than I thought! We set off all well and good, stopped for a loo break at Lancaster services which is about 40 mins from my parents. Running a little late as the M6 was a bloomin' nightmare with roadworks and an accident.
> Just before we set off again I took a finger prick test, all fine. However, when looking in my 'bag of magic stuff' I realised I had forgotten my insulin . I'd put it with some other bits and bobs I was taking up for people, and had picked everything up but it! Panic spread over my OH face when I told him , but I said no time to go back for it, I'll just have to go as low carb as I can and forgo any thought of a starter and/or dessert .
> 
> So, that is what I did and I had baked cod in a bouillabaisse sauce, green beans and peas. They gave me extra veg in lieu of the saffron potatoes. I did also have a small spoonful of OH vanilla panacotta with strawberries for pud. VERY pleased to report the following finger prick readings - pre meal 6.2, 1 hour 45 mins post meal 8.6, and 2.5 hours post meal 5.4.
> View attachment 4230
> This is from after we got home. BTW my libre is reading anywhere between 0.7 and 1.7 lower than finger prick at the moment.
> 
> I call that a result! Although I was really hungry when we got home having only eaten that all day . I have never forgotten to take my insulin out before and I certainly won't be again even if it means I need a flourescent sticker on my forehead!
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, my hat goes off to all those D who manage with diet and exercise. I couldn't do it everyday and thank god I have the added (albeit necessary) assistance of insulin.


You'll definitely not forget again!  Well done for managing the situation really well though  If you're on Facebook there is a group called 'help! we forgot t1 kit! uk' where you can ask if anyone in the area can help out when you find yourself without essentials


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'll make a note of that  thanks @Northerner .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 8.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 for me despite a 9.0 before bed after a chinese carbfest and being 6.3 @ 4:30. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks. I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet. So I hope everyone is well. 
Forgot to test when I got up as was busy. Was 8.8 at brekkie bolus. graph shows my BGs have been rather active overnight.


----------



## sweetsatin

Went to bed with reading of 7.9 woke up with reading of 6.7


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> Went to bed with reading of 7.9 woke up with reading of 6.7


That's pretty good @sweetsatin


----------



## New-journey

My sensor says four hours to go, will miss it so very much! 
5.7  this morning and going for a long walk soon, could be a wet one.
Wishing you all a Happy Sunday.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until 6am...resulttttttttttttttttttt...busy day...Harry is off for a session at the Dog Parlour...a full on make over...dreading it...no idea whether he'll behave...watch this space...woke to a 5.6.


Pictures before and after? I look forward to hearing how he behaved, have fun.


----------



## New-journey

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 5.4 for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be fairly eventful for entirely different reasons than I thought! We set off all well and good, stopped for a loo break at Lancaster services which is about 40 mins from my parents. Running a little late as the M6 was a bloomin' nightmare with roadworks and an accident.
> Just before we set off again I took a finger prick test, all fine. However, when looking in my 'bag of magic stuff' I realised I had forgotten my insulin . I'd put it with some other bits and bobs I was taking up for people, and had picked everything up but it! Panic spread over my OH face when I told him , but I said no time to go back for it, I'll just have to go as low carb as I can and forgo any thought of a starter and/or dessert .
> 
> So, that is what I did and I had baked cod in a bouillabaisse sauce, green beans and peas. They gave me extra veg in lieu of the saffron potatoes. I did also have a small spoonful of OH vanilla panacotta with strawberries for pud. VERY pleased to report the following finger prick readings - pre meal 6.2, 1 hour 45 mins post meal 8.6, and 2.5 hours post meal 5.4.
> View attachment 4230
> This is from after we got home. BTW my libre is reading anywhere between 0.7 and 1.7 lower than finger prick at the moment.
> 
> I call that a result! Although I was really hungry when we got home having only eaten that all day . I have never forgotten to take my insulin out before and I certainly won't be again even if it means I need a flourescent sticker on my forehead!
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, my hat goes off to all those D who manage with diet and exercise. I couldn't do it everyday and thank god I have the added (albeit necessary) assistance of insulin.


You did so well, how horrible it must have felt when you realised you had no insulin. I have the facebook group Northerner mentioned as a emergency link with me as expect I will one day do the same. I can't believe how many times I check before I  leave the house for a day or several days.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Pictures before and after? I look forward to hearing how he behaved, have fun.


Yes Jo that's a possibility...if the little 'treasure' will sit still...two possibilities...either the staff at the grooming 'parlour' will love him...or he'll be banned for life...watch this space.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 when I woke up at 7.30, turned over and went back to sleep, it is Sunday after all, woke up an hour later and was 6.9.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Trying to behave a bit because I'm in Hba measurement period 

You're such early risers on here. I'm usually still trying to get to sleep as some of you are getting up!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.1 for me and not feeling poorly today 

My control suddenly wandered back in last evening and my blood sugar fell from the high teens to the 5's. Result! 

Have a pleasant Sunday all with unremarkable blood sugars


----------



## grainger

Morning all...

9.0!!!!! 

Now for many this seems incredibly high but considering the week I have had I am absolutely thrilled


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.1 for me and not feeling poorly today
> 
> My control suddenly wandered back in last evening and my blood sugar fell from the high teens to the 5's. Result!
> 
> Have a pleasant Sunday all with unremarkable blood sugars


Glad to see your feeling better and having better levels long may it continue  x


grainger said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 9.0!!!!!
> 
> Now for many this seems incredibly high but considering the week I have had I am absolutely thrilled


Woohoo  hope they stay better and well behaved now!  x


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - a wet dismal morning here.

5.7 today

Lots of washing to do - best get on


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 9.0!!!!!
> 
> Now for many this seems incredibly high but considering the week I have had I am absolutely thrilled


Phew , Fingers X they continue to behave.


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - a wet dismal morning here.
> 
> 5.7 today
> 
> Lots of washing to do - best get on


Lovely and sunny here, but black cloud in the distance.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh bubbsie, you are a bad role model. Went and spent a fortune but heh ho, work hard so splash out now and again. Doing last bits to house before I retire and am in a different financial position.now, making chicken curry for tomorrow and to freeze, or maybe pj,s on and catch up tv


Yes Carol...I am a bad role model...took the dog for grooming this morning...had an hour to wait...so believe if I give advice...have to should follow that through...so...went shopping...spent far too much...enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Yes Carol...I am a bad role model...took the dog for grooming this morning...had an hour to wait...so believe if I give advice...have to should follow that through...so...went shopping...spent far too much...enjoyed every minute of it.


Good for you, and wow even before lunch time. I,m still in my pj,s having done my housework, now getting dressed and heading for garden


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.1 for me and not feeling poorly today
> 
> My control suddenly wandered back in last evening and my blood sugar fell from the high teens to the 5's. Result!
> 
> Have a pleasant Sunday all with unremarkable blood sugars


Good to hear that Flower...you must be relieved...al least you get to enjoy some of your weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this warm sunny Sunday 
6.8 today .....result of 3 crackerbread with a smidge of apricot jam before bed!
Soooo hungry!
Take care folks & hope you enjoy the remainder of the weekend x


----------



## Wirrallass

I experimented yesterday ref: my evening meal.
Pre evening meal: 3.8!
Evening meal: 2 fried eggs; 2 rashers back bacon fried; 1/2 a dinner plate full crinkle oven chips; coffee with 2 heaped teaspoons full Coffee Mate + 2 Canderel sweeteners + 4 Mcvities chocolate thins!
Edited here. Sorry duff info
2hrs post meal: 6.7!
  
I couldn't believe my eyes when I read these numbers on the meter.


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon hope everyone is well and having a good day , woke to 6.7 this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> I experimented yesterday ref: my evening meal.
> Pre evening meal: 3.8!
> Evening meal: 2 fried eggs; 2 rashers back bacon fried; 1/2 a dinner plate full crinkle oven chips; coffee with 2 heaped teaspoons full Coffee Mate + 2 Canderel sweeteners + 4 Mcvities chocolate thins!
> 2hrs post meal: 6.4!
> 4hrs post meal: 6.7!
> View attachment 4236 View attachment 4237
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I read these numbers on the meter.




Blimey great result Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until 6am...resulttttttttttttttttttt...busy day...Harry is off for a session at the Dog Parlour...a full on make over...dreading it...no idea whether he'll behave...watch this space...woke to a 5.6.


Blimey Bubbsie - I reckon your body clock went a bit skewiff this morning perhaps it needed that extra hours kip?


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Blimey great result Wirralass x


Barbara I could eat the same meal tomorrow & produce completely different/higher readings - luck of the draw on the day I reckon x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower - 6.1 phew! Glad you're feeling better. So glad your numbers are back in range again - you had us all worried there yesterday - everything crossed they stay in the 6's. Take care x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Blimey Bubbsie - I reckon your body clock went a bit skewiff this morning perhaps it needed that extra hours kip?


WL...definitely needed it...been frantic all day...got a badminton set for the garden...after two hours playing with the children from next door...absolutely shattered...finally decided I needed to be referee...thought that would be easier...refereeing 8 year olds...not a chance...like McEnroe & Nastase...going to need several G& T's this evening to recover!


----------



## Wirrallass

sweetsatin said:


> Went to bed with reading of 7.9 woke up with reading of 6.7


Nice one sweetsatin - its a great feeling to wake up to numbers in the 6's after a higher number the night before x


----------



## AJLang

5.5 this morning but needed 4 bottles (60 carbs) of Glucojuice in the previous 18 hours to stop hypos


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> WL...definitely needed it...been frantic all day...got a badminton set for the garden...after two hours playing with the children from next door...absolutely shattered...finally decided I needed to be referee...thought that would be easier...referring 8 year olds...not a chance...like McEnroe & Nastase...going to need several G& T's this evening to recover!


That's very energetic, sounds fun but exhausting though not sure about being a referee! I went for a 7 mile walk today, one little hypo right  at the end so it was ok,  loved the scenery and exercise.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> My sensor says four hours to go, will miss it so very much!
> 5.7  this morning and going for a long walk soon, could be a wet one.
> Wishing you all a Happy Sunday.


You're bound to miss your sensor NJ its been your friend for how long? Hope you enjoyed your long walk earlier x


----------



## Ditto

6.7 @ 6.24am. ::groggy::

How many points are we supposed to go up after eating? I don't like going more than two points. I hate going up to the 9s, I always panic. That's too high.  So if I'm in the 7s that means I shouldn't eat because I'll go up to the 9s!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> You're bound to miss your sensor NJ its been your friend for how long? Hope you enjoyed your long walk earlier x


It has been an intense love affair for two weeks, it has behaved perfectly and raised my confidence in my daily life. I would have continued the relationship but it just stopped working! They are programmed just for two weeks sadly.
 My walk was amazing, a few showers but not too bad, thanks for asking.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> It has been an intense love affair for two weeks, it has behaved perfectly and raised my confidence in my daily life. I would have continued the relationship but it just stopped working! They are programmed just for two weeks sadly.
> My walk was amazing, a few showers but not too bad, thanks for asking.


Glad you enjoyed your walk NJ _when _I walk I get lost with my thoughts, nice thoughts. Sorry tho to hear you suffered a hypo toward the end of your walk, what a shame after you put in the effort to exercise. Good to hear your sensor has given you new found confidence - forgive my ignorance but can you not obtain another  - or is it an item that you have to purchase yourself & perhaps to some expense? Hope you dont mind me asking - you see, I'm still learning x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Glad you enjoyed your walk NJ _when _I walk I get lost with my thoughts, nice thoughts. Sorry tho to hear you suffered a hypo toward the end of your walk, what a shame after you put in the effort to exercise. Good to hear your sensor has given you new found confidence - forgive my ignorance but can you not obtain another  - or is it an item that you have to purchase yourself & perhaps to some expense? Hope you dont mind me asking - you see, I'm still learning x


Very happy you have asked! Yes, I pay and costs so much, around 50 pounds for two weeks so for now not going to be able to afford another one. I'm still learning too


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Very happy you have asked! Yes, I pay and costs so much, around 50 pounds for two weeks so for now not going to be able to afford another one. I'm still learning too


Gosh that is £expensive - no wonder the NHS don't supply - but I won't go down that road at this min! I hope it won't be too difficult for you to manage your diabetes without the sensor (((hugs))) x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...such a hectic weekend...kids... laughing...then more laughing...more kids...much needed gin & tonics (us not the kids)...space hoppers...volley ball...culminating in 'piggy back' fights...shattered...woke to a 5.4...good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> 6.7 @ 6.24am. ::groggy::
> 
> How many points are we supposed to go up after eating? I don't like going more than two points. I hate going up to the 9s, I always panic. That's too high.  So if I'm in the 7s that means I shouldn't eat because I'll go up to the 9s!


Ditto...you need to eat...could be something else raising those BG's...stressed...a cold...or maybe you're not eating enough (seriously)...If you go too long between meals, your body needs more fuel/energy... so your brain can send out signals to the liver to start making more glucose.. similar to what sometimes happens in the morning when often our BG levels can be higher than we expected...you could try having smaller meals more regularly?.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks on this unexpected almost clear blue sky Monday morning 
5.8 for me today - back in the 5's - I'm happy with this
Morning Northerner & Bubbsie
Hope everyone has those magic numbers and has a good start to the week.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...such a hectic weekend...kids... laughing...then more laughing...more kids...much needed gin & tonics (us not the kids)...space hoppers...volley ball...culminating in 'piggy back' fights...shattered...woke to a 5.4...good weekend.


Thought you were a big kid at heart Bubbsie - sounds like you had a fun Sunday with plenty of exercise  - now just how many Gin & its did you say you had?!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Monday again? A house special to start the week. Must have been the yew trimming.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thought you were a big kid at heart Bubbsie - sounds like you had a fun Sunday with plenty of exercise  - now just how many Gin & its did you say you had?!!!


Hic!...can't recall WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. Monday again? A house special to start the week. Must have been the yew trimming.
> Have a good week everyone.


☆☆☆☆CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HOUSE SPECIAL Khskel☆☆☆☆


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi folks on this unexpected almost clear blue sky Monday morning
> 5.8 for me today - back in the 5's - I'm happy with this
> Morning Northerner & Bubbsie
> Hope everyone has those magic numbers and has a good start to the week.
> View attachment 4242


Morning WL. .good number...wouldn't dare say anything else with Betty Boo looming.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today


Ah Northie - just missed out on a HS x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A rotund little pot-bellied 8.0 here - had one of those "how low can you go?" days yesterday, so today's tubby little number is cos I overtreated the post-dinner low.

Cloudy~humid July is almost over. What does August have in store? Sunshine, hopefully!

Cute puddy-pat, Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A rotund little pot-bellied 8.0 here - had one of those "how low can you go?" days yesterday, so today's tubby little number is cos I overtreated the post-dinner low.
> 
> Cloudy~humid July is almost over. What does August have in store? Sunshine, hopefully!
> 
> Cute puddy-pat, Bubbsie.


Ughhhhhhhhhh...one of those days Bloden...August...sunshine with a good cool breeze...definitely...that's Churchill the house cat who believes Harry gets far too much attention... since he brings me presents after his nights of hunting (deposited right outside the patio doors)...demanding equal status...pandering to his ego temporarily.


----------



## AndyG1961

Hiya all, glad to see peoples troubles are sorting themselves out  Had a grotty day yesterday no energy so slept a lot then at teatime couldn't be bothered so had soup and toast ... big mistake bg hit 13  dropped to 7.9 by bedtime and woke to 4.9 so not so bad afterall  hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Northerner

AndyG1961 said:


> Hiya all, glad to see peoples troubles are sorting themselves out  Had a grotty day yesterday no energy so slept a lot then at teatime couldn't be bothered so had soup and toast ... big mistake bg hit 13  dropped to 7.9 by bedtime and woke to 4.9 so not so bad afterall  hope everyone has a good day today


Good recovery Andy!  Was it tinned soup? That tends to have quite a bit of sugar in it  I have it from time to time when I can't be bothered, but it does usually give a bit of a spike!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.8 this fine sunny morning. With a fairly even graph and no sign of DP .


----------



## Ljc

AndyG1961 said:


> Hiya all, glad to see peoples troubles are sorting themselves out  Had a grotty day yesterday no energy so slept a lot then at teatime couldn't be bothered so had soup and toast ... big mistake bg hit 13  dropped to 7.9 by bedtime and woke to 4.9 so not so bad afterall  hope everyone has a good day today


Hope you're feeling better today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 this morning with flat line all night.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  4.9 for me this morning, have a lovely day folks  x


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 9.7 for me.hi singles but coming down. Have a nice day


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Very happy you have asked! Yes, I pay and costs so much, around 50 pounds for two weeks so for now not going to be able to afford another one. I'm still learning too


I expect it's going to take a few days for you to get used to be used to being without one. {{{hug}}} 
Its such a shame the sensors are so expensive.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A rotund little pot-bellied 8.0 here - had one of those "how low can you go?" days yesterday, so today's tubby little number is cos I overtreated the post-dinner low.
> 
> Cloudy~humid July is almost over. What does August have in store? Sunshine, hopefully!
> 
> Cute puddy-pat, Bubbsie.


Oh dear. I hope your BGs behave themselves today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, budge up, Lin, 5.8 for me too this morning,


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, where did the weekend go? Anyway, its an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> I expect it's going to take a few days for you to get used to be used to being without one. {{{hug}}}
> Its such a shame the sensors are so expensive.


Thanks and expect I will test more often, already tried to zap my arm and nothing there! Oh well I will be ok without one.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5 having gone to bed with 5.4 so expect flat line all night. 
Have a wonderful week everyone with great numbers.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Thanks and expect I will test more often, already tried to zap my arm and nothing there! Oh well I will be ok without one.


I've found my current sensor to be so accurate I've virtually given up blood testing for the past couple of days!  I've done some spot checks and the blood test on the Libre is almost identical to the scan, and consistently about 0.5 mmol/l below my Contour Next


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> I've found my current sensor to be so accurate I've virtually given up blood testing for the past couple of days!  I've done some spot checks and the blood test on the Libre is almost identical to the scan, and consistently about 0.5 mmol/l below my Contour Next


Ok now I am missing mine even more!  When they work like this, the support and help they give is incredible. I am happy you have a good one right now, it just gives us so much more information and thus security and confidence.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I've found my current sensor to be so accurate I've virtually given up blood testing for the past couple of days!  I've done some spot checks and the blood test on the Libre is almost identical to the scan, and consistently about 0.5 mmol/l below my Contour Next


I've noticed this sensor is very close to a blood test on Libre.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...such a hectic weekend...kids... laughing...then more laughing...more kids...much needed gin & tonics (us not the kids)...space hoppers...volley ball...culminating in 'piggy back' fights...shattered...woke to a 5.4...good weekend.


Sounds wonderful weekend and good to see Churchill! How is Harry, did they love him?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Sounds wonderful weekend and good to see Churchill! How is Harry, did they love him?


Urghhhhhhhhh...it was a good day Jo...a great  'Gin fuelled' evening...can't believe we indulged in Piggy Back fights...my poor aching body...as for Harry...I approached the grooming parlour dreading what they would say...they loved him...said he really enjoyed it...loved the dryers...Harry smelt wonderful...sashayed across the car park...into the car...sat there all the way home proudly displaying himself...so funny...Churchill is playing the lead this week...refocusing on his position as head of the household!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - a 5.5 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.7 to kick off the week .

Braving the train today as I need to go and look after my poorly Mum- times are seriously hard when I'm the nurse!  One small rucksack full of pump and cgm supplies plus back up pens and needles. No room for clothes! 

Mind the gap please.... 

Have a good steady bg week all


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.7 to kick off the week .
> 
> Braving the train today as I need to go and look after my poorly Mum- times are seriously hard when I'm the nurse!  One small rucksack full of pump and cgm supplies plus back up pens and needles. No room for clothes!
> 
> Mind the gap please....
> 
> Have a good steady bg week all


Ooh Flower...sorry to hear your mum's poorly...wish her a speedy recovery...is the rush hour is over now?..hoping.you'll get a seat... and a tranquil... uneventful journey.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Bubbsie  I'm heading away from anywhere busy so no fight for seats. Lots of agricultural fields, tractors and cows to admire on the way


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Thanks Bubbsie  I'm heading away from anywhere busy so no fight for seats. Lots of agricultural fields, tractors and cows to admire on the way


As someone who drives practically everywhere nowadays (very unsocial hours)...I miss those train journeys when I could sit back & admire the view...let someone else do the hard work...so by the time you get there...you'll be refreshed...relaxed...calmed...providing there are no leaves on the line...no ongoing work...no one that wants to sit by you and regale you with tales of their unfulfilled promise...have a good journey.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.7 to kick off the week .
> 
> Braving the train today as I need to go and look after my poorly Mum- times are seriously hard when I'm the nurse!  One small rucksack full of pump and cgm supplies plus back up pens and needles. No room for clothes!
> 
> Mind the gap please....
> 
> Have a good steady bg week all


Hope you have a safe journey, @Flower, and that your Mum is swiftly revived by her daughter


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon hope you all having a good day 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## CharleyWheeler

I was 2.7 this morning. I shouldn't have taken so much as a correction dose when I was 11 before bed. Tonight's a new night though!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...just wondering where my weekend went...realised it's August...now wondering where the rest of the year went...full of aches & pains this morning...several hours working in the garden yesterday...loving that outside space...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.7 for me this morning. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Weer 'ast tha bin sin ah saw thee......Happy Yorkhire Day.
5.7 to bed and 5.7 out of bed. 
A good day to one and all.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Weer 'ast tha bin sin ah saw thee......Happy Yorkhire Day.
> 5.7 to bed and 5.7 out of bed.
> A good day to one and all.


Understood every word of that khskel...on the 3rd reading.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 4243


...with evil red eyes... Pinch, punch (etc) to you too!

Morning folks. 6.2 here. Seem to have got the Tresiba right - a bit of basal testing needed now (groan).

Anyone got any spare sunshine? Fast-track it my way, will you?


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits. 
Good morning folks 2.7 Libre, 4.1 meter phew.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...just wondering where my weekend went...realised it's August...now wondering where the rest of the year went...full of aches & pains this morning...several hours working in the garden yesterday...loving that outside space...woke to a 5.7


Gentle {{{hug}}}


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.1, any room on your step @Ljc?
Fabulous evening in a Mexican restaurant in Bristol with two out of my three daughters, early Birthday celebration. I ate more than normal so surprised at number this morning. 
Happy August everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 in overcast Cheshire this morning. If you get that sun @Bloden could you share it with us?


----------



## Ljc

@New-journey.  Plenty of room here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today, a bit than it has been lately. Off to see the DSN later at my surgery, only the second time I've seen her since diagnosis, they are giving me a new meter. I hope its a good one!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Gentle {{{hug}}}


Thanks Lin...definitely garden aches & pains (refuse to admit I'm middle aged...inflexible & slightly over the hill)...will be back out there again today...filling in the holes Harry has dug in what's left of the lawn...more grass seeding...watering...with my trusty rake & a few expletives...of course will wait until the neighbours have left for work before those begin


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.1, any room on your step @Ljc?
> Fabulous evening in a Mexican restaurant in Bristol with two out of my three daughters, early Birthday celebration. I ate more than normal so surprised at number this morning.
> Happy August everyone.


Wow...seems the DF is giving you a hall pass for your birthday Jo...anyone would think it's a 'Special' one?...sounds like a great evening.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  I'm later today as couldn't get on earlier, 4.6 for me today and looking miserable outside, got to go to the next town in a bit but with the MIL still off work I'm getting a lift so won't bother me if it rains lol, have a fab day my lovelies  x


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today, a bit than it has been lately. Off to see the DSN later at my surgery, only the second time I've seen her since diagnosis, they are giving me a new meter. I hope its a good one!


Hope it's a good appointment Stitch


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  I'm later today as couldn't get on earlier, 4.6 for me today and looking miserable outside, got to go to the next town in a bit but with the MIL still off work I'm getting a lift so won't bother me if it rains lol, have a fab day my lovelies  x


Have a fab day too and great you have a lift as it will probably rain!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Have a fab day too and great you have a lift as it will probably rain!


Thanks hun  and usually does when I have to go to the next town so the rain won't be too far away lol x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, White rabbits, Happy Yorkshire Day.
 6.3 for me this morning, though I'd gone up to 7.4 ten minutes later just at the thought of having to get out of bed and get the car out before the builders arrive and block the drive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  I'm later today as couldn't get on earlier, 4.6 for me today and looking miserable outside, got to go to the next town in a bit but with the MIL still off work I'm getting a lift so won't bother me if it rains lol, have a fab day my lovelies  x


Hope you're getting a lift back too K...particularly if it's a shopping trip...carrying all those bags...awful business in the rain.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, White rabbits, Happy Yorkshire Day.
> 6.3 for me this morning, though I'd gone up to 7.4 ten minutes later just at the thought of having to get out of bed and get the car out before the builders arrive and block the drive.


Lord builders are enough to send anyone's BG soaring...so doing well at 7.4 Robin...whether good or bad...just the thought of the disruption...no doubt the end result will make up for it.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hope you're getting a lift back too K...particularly if it's a shopping trip...carrying all those bags...awful business in the rain.


Yes getting a lift back too lol unfortunately not a shopping trip, appointment at the job centre that I had to cancel my DSN appointment for which is crap cause I could have really done with DSN appointment  X


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yes getting a lift back too lol unfortunately not a shopping trip, appointment at the job centre that I had to cancel my DSN appointment for which is crap cause I could have really done with DSN appointment  X


YUK!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> YUK!!!


Certainly is but there aren't many jobs going here unless you can do kitchen work which I can't due to bad hands or shift work in a factory in one of the other towns which I can't do with relying on public transport due to either starting at 6am or finishing at 12am, going to have to tell them that I have a load of appointments coming up too so not looking forward to that! Wish me luck haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Certainly is but there aren't many jobs going here unless you can do kitchen work which I can't due to bad hands or shift work in a factory in one of the other towns which I can't do with relying on public transport due to either starting at 6am or finishing at 12am, going to have to tell them that I have a load of appointments coming up too so not looking forward to that! Wish me luck haha x


K have no experience of the Job Centre since my teenage years....thankfully...used to live in London...now in a semi rural area...drive...so not reliant on public transport...no idea how I would cope without my own transport...if it's a possibility (with hypos/medication) for you...ever considered learning to drive?...it's a thought...good luck with the appointment.


----------



## CharleyWheeler

Good morning! I had a 5.0 at waking, and have since been 5.3 and 6.1.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K have no experience of the Job Centre since my teenage years....thankfully...used to live in London...now in a semi rural area...drive...so not reliant on public transport...no idea how I would cope without my own transport...if it's a possibility (with hypos/medication) for you...ever considered learning to drive?...it's a thought...good luck with the appointment.


Simply cant afford to, after paying my mum for living here and my phone bill etc I'm only left with £40 for a fortnight for shopping etc x


----------



## Wirrallass

Late checking in today! Happy good Tuesday afternoon folks
Not surprised to wake to a 6.5. Its 5.6 now so back in control pleased with this.
Take care folks and enjoy the rest of the day. x
@Bloden - wish I could send some sunshine to you but none here today, sorry


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Late checking in today! Happy good Tuesday afternoon folks
> Not surprised to wake to a 6.5. Its 5.6 now so back in control pleased with this.
> Take care folks and enjoy the rest of the day. x
> @Bloden - wish I could send some sunshine to you but none here today, sorry


Good score WL...good recovery too...we had sunshine...for half an hour...peeing down now!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good score WL...good recovery too...we had sunshine...for half an hour...peeing down now!


Thanks Bubbs - I had 2 boiled eggs for lunch & water which did the trick - I've drunk loads of coffee today instead of my usual tea so will be interesting to see my pre meal bgl x


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh hecky bells - I've just realised I didn't test before my evening meal


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me today, head on pillow, 5.3 2 mins later


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9 after some nocturnal dextrose.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.3 and expect numbers won't be as good today as going to celebrate! Birthday cake is essential, and who knows what else! 
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 6.8 for me on this lovely sunny morning have a great day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.8 this morning and just started to rain.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 10.1 for me, maybe cause had a bowl of cereal before bed. Was hungry so need to look for a lower carb alternative


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.1 for me, maybe cause had a bowl of cereal before bed. Was hungry so need to look for a lower carb alternative


Cheese!  I also find that nibbling a few nuts helps reduce hunger pangs quite well. Peanuts do have some carb content, but not horrendous, and they do contain good fats  Or how about peanut butter on crispbread?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  just made it to my job centre appointment on time yesterday as MIL was late, she then went to get petrol while I went in and took AGES to come back and yep you guessed it as soon as I walked out the job centre door it started pouring down! Lol anyway looking much brighter outside today and it's another 4.6 for me, hope you all have a lovely day!  x


----------



## Carolg

Thanks Alan . I had good results earlier with a 2 point rise after tea with home made bacon, Brie and rainbow chard pie with green beans and onions with garlic. (7.7-9.1 after 2 hours) Obviously had not eaten enough. I like cheese and peanut butter(not together) so will try that


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...


Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  just made it to my job centre appointment on time yesterday as MIL was late, she then went to get petrol while I went in and took AGES to come back and yep you guessed it as soon as I walked out the job centre door it started pouring down! Lol anyway looking much brighter outside today and it's another 4.6 for me, hope you all have a lovely day!  x


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhh...bet you're relieved that's over.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.3 and expect numbers won't be as good today as going to celebrate! Birthday cake is essential, and who knows what else!
> I wish you all a good day.


Jo...birthdays are carb free days...i.e they don't count today...cake...cake & more cake...honestly thought you knew that...you can trust me...honest...I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.2 for me. Here we go - I always seem to get random fasting BGs after lowering my basal. Oh, diabetes, you little tease!  Basal testing, testing, testing required. 

The sun is streaming thru every window, yay! I've put a stamp on a couple of rays and sent them towards you in Scotland, Kaylz - we can't have the rain washing the colour out of your hair now, can we?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its an 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early...busy busy start to the day...woke to a 5.6...just about to water that newly seeded lawn...or do I wait for the torrential downpours to start?...no doubt as soon as I've finished the job...the rain will appear.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  just made it to my job centre appointment on time yesterday as MIL was late, she then went to get petrol while I went in and took AGES to come back and yep you guessed it as soon as I walked out the job centre door it started pouring down! Lol anyway looking much brighter outside today and it's another 4.6 for me, hope you all have a lovely day!  x


Oh No, poor you but at least  you made it just in time! Have a lovely day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.4 in bed  6.8 15 mins later , all I'd done was get up


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...
> 
> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhh...bet you're relieved that's over.


So glad! haha, OH got home in a mood too, he had to get the bus home from work last night but they turned a corner and came across a crash (young idiots that don't take the bad bends and weather conditions into consideration, everyone ok though!) so the bus stopped behind it and he just wanted home, he jumped off and walked the 5 miles back into the town, even though it had stopped raining he was soaked by the passing cars etc x


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.4 in bed  6.8 15 mins later , all I'd done was get up


Good excuse to receive breakfast in bed!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> So glad! haha, OH got home in a mood too, he had to get the bus home from work last night but they turned a corner and came across a crash (young idiots that don't take the bad bends and weather conditions into consideration, everyone ok though!) so the bus stopped behind it and he just wanted home, he jumped off and walked the 5 miles back into the town, even though it had stopped raining he was soaked by the passing cars etc x


Hope you were ready with a warm towel...and a hot toddy when he arrived k...ooh...no...on seconds thoughts don't answer that.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh No, poor you but at least  you made it just in time! Have a lovely day.


thanks hun hope you have a fantastic day! and enjoy your cake!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.4 in bed  6.8 15 mins later , all I'd done was get up


Inexplicable Lin...always wait until  I come downstairs to test...might try testing very first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> The sun is streaming thru every window, yay! I've put a stamp on a couple of rays and sent them towards you in Scotland, Kaylz - we can't have the rain washing the colour out of your hair now, can we?


Thank you!  lovely present to get up to lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hope you were ready with a warm towel...and a hot toddy when he arrived k...ooh...no...on seconds thoughts don't answer that.


Haha, terrible person I am but no! I was busy getting stuff sorted for today, I heated his tea for him though! lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haha, terrible person I am but no! I was busy getting stuff sorted for today, I heated his tea for him though! lol x


K you're spoiling that man.


----------



## Hazel

6.4 this morning - must be a tad stressed about appt with the diabetic consultant later this morning.

Wish me luck


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 when I woke up, 7.0 after I'd realised the builder had arrived unexpectedly and had to rush downstairs. ( Much to OHs amusement, he said it doesn't look good, me leaping out of bed flinging my nightie off, shouting, 'The builder's here!' I hasten to add, I did put other clothes on before going to answer the door!)


----------



## pav

Morning, 4.2 lowest I have seen for an age.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 when I woke up, 7.0 after I'd realised the builder had arrived unexpectedly and had to rush downstairs. ( Much to OHs amusement, he said it doesn't look good, me leaping out of bed flinging my nightie off, shouting, 'The builder's here!' I hasten to add, I did put other clothes on before going to answer the door!)


Oh dear...made me laugh Robin...done that myself...wasn't diabetic at the time (well didn't know about it) so didn't have the addional pressure of soaring BG at the time....relieved you qualified those comments...and managed to get dressed in time!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 6.4 this morning - must be a tad stressed about appt with the diabetic consultant later this morning.
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck @Hazel, I hope that the appointment goes well and you can get some 'relief' very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> K you're spoiling that man.


Careful, he might get used to being spoilt.


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @Hazel I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Careful, he might get used to being spoilt.


See K...told yer so.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Inexplicable Lin...always wait until  I come downstairs to test...might try testing very first thing tomorrow.


You might well get a supprise.  DP can be a pain in the proverbial at times.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 when I woke up, 7.0 after I'd realised the builder had arrived unexpectedly and had to rush downstairs. ( Much to OHs amusement, he said it doesn't look good, me leaping out of bed flinging my nightie off, shouting, 'The builder's here!' I hasten to add, I did put other clothes on before going to answer the door!)


I'm p ing myself here. I can just picture it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> You might well get a supprise.  DP can be a pain in the proverbial at times.


Yep...going to try it tomorrow...still on my bedtime snack...experimenting...THAT test/appointment soon...want to be ready for goodly ol' Dr Max Medication.


----------



## Ditto

Sold summat on ebay so I've ordered my Codefree strips, should come by Saturday. Yay. I _need_ them, I totally go off the rails without measuring to keep me on the straight and narrow.  My sister Daph get her Codefree strips from the doc but she's on Metformin. I don't count.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all - a goodly 4.8 today


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden and @Bubbsie he is too used to being spoilt! haha x


----------



## Kaylz

@Hazel good luck with your appointment today!  x


----------



## Grannylorraine

12.5 for me, but have been away on holiday and was naughty, plus I miscounted the amount of meds I needed and only ended up taking 1/2 my does of Metformin each day otherwise I would have run out.  Now I am back I will get things under control again.


----------



## Hazel

Well, that was a good appt at the diabetic clinic

Hba1c is up from 5.5 to 5.8, but they are happy with that (I wish it had stayed the same).    Blood pressure "perfect" at 122/63.0

More than happy I stopped Lantus a few months ago.    Recommention that I start reducing Novorapid with a view to stop althogether.   If however readings shoot up to double figures, maybe my body does still need insulin.     Go back in 6 months.

Gold star for losing weight - and the more weight I lose the less insulin my body will need.

So, I might achieve my goal of being insulin free by the end of the year.   Here's hoping.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Well, that was a good appt at the diabetic clinic
> 
> Hba1c is up from 5.5 to 5.8, but they are happy with that (I wish it had stayed the same).    Blood pressure "perfect" at 122/63.0
> 
> More than happy I stopped Lantus a few months ago.    Recommention that I start reducing Novorapid with a view to stop althogether.   If however readings shoot up to double figures, maybe my body does still need insulin.     Go back in 6 months.
> 
> Gold star for losing weight - and the more weight I lose the less insulin my body will need.
> 
> So, I might achieve my goal of being insulin free by the end of the year.   Here's hoping.


Excellent @Hazel, good to see all your hard work so well-rewarded


----------



## Hazel

Thanks @Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks @Northerner


Apologies for misreading earlier which appointment it was you were attending! Hope things are improving for you generally


----------



## Barbara W

Glad your appointment went well Hazel.


----------



## Hazel

@Northerner - today was diabetic consultant and the 18th is colonoscopy


----------



## CharleyWheeler

4:33am:     4.0
7:01am:     4.6
11.07am:   5.5
12.29pm:   6.7
2.42pm:     3.3
3:26pm:     3.5


----------



## Hazel

@CharleyWheeler  - looks you need to reduce your Lantus intake


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up early...busy busy start to the day...woke to a 5.6...just about to water that newly seeded lawn...or do I wait for the torrential downpours to start?...no doubt as soon as I've finished the job...the rain will appear.


Do a rain dance first, coffee and wait to see result


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Do a rain dance first, coffee and wait to see result


Carol...only just seen this...if only I'd read it earlier.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up just before 4am...working today...yuk...then remembered haven't done any for almost three weeks...needs must...woke to a 5.6...at least its not raining (yet)...more coffee...definitely..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, 4.9 this morning and no testing after brekkie as I have ran out of strips, popped into docs yesterday to ask for more and should have a prescription this morning  Long weekend break coming up on 11th should be nice except the 5+hr drive down there :/  Hope everyone is doing Ok


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Not read any posts yet, so I hope you are all fine.
6.9 Libre 6.2 Libre meter .  I think this is the first time my meters lower than the scan.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.8 from me today hope you all have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Snap @Northerner 5.3 here too. 
Got my flu jab reminder yesterday. They're on the ball with that.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Been awake since 4am so totally shattered and the day is only just starting  4.3 at 5am, 5.2 now.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.4 for me today, had a call from Paul yesterday to tell me that my consultant has agreed to see me sooner so it's sometime around the middle of next month could have had one sooner if I knew my way around another town  but I would prefer to stick to where I know! Lol, have a great day peeps  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 on the Libre, though scanned at 5am when I happened to wake, and was 4.9 then.


----------



## Carolg

Morning. 12.1 for me today after a naughty day yesterday. But nice day with short notice 1/2 day off for granddaughters horse show/competitions. Never laughed so much as at the "games" the kids all did really well and watching wee ones controll these strong beasties was really great. Well off and back to grind for catch up. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  4.4 for me today, had a call from Paul yesterday to tell me that my consultant has agreed to see me sooner so it's sometime around the middle of next month could have had one sooner if I knew my way around another town  but I would prefer to stick to where I know! Lol, have a great day peeps  x


Excellent news K...things seem to be moving forward at a pace...you must be relieved.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Last day in the office for me today, a nice Friday off tomorrow and it was a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning. 12.1 for me today after a naughty day yesterday. But nice day with short notice 1/2 day off for granddaughters horse show/competitions. Never laughed so much as at the "games" the kids all did really well and watching wee ones controll these strong beasties was really great. Well off and back to grind for catch up.
> Have a good day everyone


Just about to say 'oh b***r'...then read the rest of your post...good for you Carol...sounds like yesterday did you the world of good...have the girls coming tomorrow...so looking forward to laughing at their antics...joining in...have them for a whole week.. sure diabetes will not be uppermost in my mind for those seven days.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.9 today.

Have a gopd day peeps


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.7 after a wonderful day of Birthday indulging and a lie in, not bad at all!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.7 after a wonderful day of Birthday indulging and a lie in, not bad at all!


I told the Diabetes Fairy she had to lay off you with the fairy dust as it was your birthday


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> I told the Diabetes Fairy she had to lay off you with the fairy dust as it was your birthday


Hurrah! It worked!


----------



## CharleyWheeler

3:33am -    6.5
7:01am -    6.4
9:04am -    3.1
9:33am -    2.9
9:54am -    4.2
10:56am -  6.5
12:10pm - 10.8
2:55pm -   8.6


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Just about to say 'oh b***r'...then read the rest of your post...good for you Carol...sounds like yesterday did you the world of good...have the girls coming tomorrow...so looking forward to laughing at their antics...joining in...have them for a whole week.. sure diabetes will not be uppermost in my mind for those seven days.


Having a day off tomorrow, friends here for weekend. That's what I call life work balance . Have a lovely week bubbsie


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening peeps - I didn't post my waking this morning - couldn't get on line - connection been on & off for a few days - buddy nuisance!
Anyway because of lack of self discipline last night my waking bgl today was a huge 7.5 High for me! Not setting a good example to the newbies am I?
Hope you're all well and have had a good day in general, take care folks x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good evening peeps - I didn't post my waking this morning - couldn't get on line - connection been on & off for a few days - buddy nuisance!
> Anyway because of lack of self discipline last night my waking bgl today was a huge 7.5 High for me! Not setting a good example to the newbies am I?
> Hope you're all well and have had a good day in general, take care folks x


A Hiccup WL...another day tomorrow...have good evening...start off again in the morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> A Hiccup WL...another day tomorrow...have good evening...start off again in the morning.


Thanks for your support Bubbs - apprec - it was a case of all or nothing last night - I chose ALL Smack hand!! As you say tomorrow's another day - start afresh x


----------



## Wirrallass

Beat ya to it this morning Northie & Bubbsie 
Happy good morning peeps on another windy day!
Awoke early to a 5.8 - back in the 5's again - yeah!
Have a lovely weekend folks - hope you all get the numbers you want x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Beat ya to it this morning Northie & Bubbsie
> Happy good morning peeps on another windy day!
> Awoke early to a 5.8 - back in the 5's again - yeah!
> Have a lovely weekend folks - hope you all get the numbers you want x
> View attachment 4286


Hehe! You did beat me!  Good to see you back in the 5s 

I was 4.6 this morning (Head On Pillow) and 5.5 by the time I got downstairs. My numbers throughout the night have been in the mid to low-4s, with a 3.9 at around 2 am, proving that, for me at least, this is the time my liver is least active


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, 4.8 for me this morning, almost woke the missus too fumbling around in the dark hehe. Had a strange do yesterday tho, went really yucky felt sick and generally floppy and oomphless checked bloods and was 4.1, forced some food down me and some blackcurrant squash with dinnertime meds and slept for about 3.5 hrs woke feeling fine. I didn't think 4.1 was low enough to make me feel that rough or is it because I was running lots higher for dunno how long before diagnosis? Anyhoo hope everyone is good and has a good day


----------



## Northerner

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, 4.8 for me this morning, almost woke the missus too fumbling around in the dark hehe. Had a strange do yesterday tho, went really yucky felt sick and generally floppy and oomphless checked bloods and was 4.1, forced some food down me and some blackcurrant squash with dinnertime meds and slept for about 3.5 hrs woke feeling fine. I didn't think 4.1 was low enough to make me feel that rough or is it because I was running lots higher for dunno how long before diagnosis? Anyhoo hope everyone is good and has a good day


4.1 is sailing close to the wind a bit, Andy, and bear in mind that meters aren't 100% accurate, so you could have been up to 10% lower. I'd suggest having a word with your GP about possibly reducing your medication


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hehe! You did beat me!  Good to see you back in the 5s
> 
> I was 4.6 this morning (Head On Pillow) and 5.5 by the time I got downstairs. My numbers throughout the night have been in the mid to low-4s, with a 3.9 at around 2 am, proving that, for me at least, this is the time my liver is least active
> View attachment 4290 View attachment 4291


They're good numbers Northie - flowing nicely - this D will be life of me - one day my numbers are high and on anther they're lower - I'll get it right one day but as a rule they're usually in the 5's & 6's - just occasionally above but I know why  You manage your D very well imo x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> They're good numbers Northie - flowing nicely - this D will be life of me - one day my numbers are high and on anther they're lower - I'll get it right one day but as a rule they're usually in the 5's & 6's - just occasionally above but I know why  You manage your D very well imo x


If you're in the 5s and 6s most of the time then that's fine @wirralass - the odd blip happens to us all and has no long-term effect, so try not to worry


----------



## AndyG1961

Cheers @Northerner Not seeing GP til 17th but will mention it to him, it's my annual review which they slotted in early to try and coincide with my birthday and it will be my first appointment since having bloods and stuff tested last week so we haven't spoken about my lower HbA1c and cholesterol etc yet so it should be an interesting review


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> If you're in the 5s and 6s most of the time then that's fine @wirralass - the odd blip happens to us all and has no long-term effect, so try not to worry


This is the thing Northie - I do worry in case it should affect my next HbA1c - but that's months away yet - I must be more self disciplined - if I can


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Beat ya to it this morning Northie & Bubbsie
> Happy good morning peeps on another windy day!
> Awoke early to a 5.8 - back in the 5's again - yeah!
> Have a lovely weekend folks - hope you all get the numbers you want x
> View attachment 4286


Thank goodness for that WL...couldn't believe I woke up before 4am yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhhh....had a lie in this morning...not up until 6am...needed it have the girls from today...mayhem...looking forward to it...5.9 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thank goodness for that WL...couldn't believe I woke up before 4am yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhhh....had a lie in this morning...not up until 6am...needed it have the girls from today...mayhem...looking forward to it...5.9 today.


Yes you can say that again Bubbsie! Nice surprise considering!!! You obviously needed the extra lie in good for you - hope you have a great week with the girls - don't forget to take your energy pills!! x


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me despite the pre bed hypo treatment and being 8.8 @ 03:00. I expected to be much higher this morning 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folksFrom sunny E Kent
4.4  today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> If you're in the 5s and 6s most of the time then that's fine @wirralass - the odd blip happens to us all and has no long-term effect, so try not to worry


Thanks Northie I'll try not to -  btw - wondering what's your Avatar piggy got on its head - is it rhubarb & leaves? Have to say she's a real cutie


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

Tried to do a basal test yesterday morning but was so hungry (and brain-no-worky) by 11am I caved and had 'brunch', haha, very 1970s.  Does half a basal test count?


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.6 here.
> 
> Tried to do a basal test yesterday morning but was so hungry (and brain-no-worky) by 11am I caved and had 'brunch', haha, very 1970s.  Does half a basal test count?


No idea re: the basal test Bloden...but...brunch sounds good to me.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.6 here.
> 
> Tried to do a basal test yesterday morning but was so hungry (and brain-no-worky) by 11am I caved and had 'brunch', haha, very 1970s.  Does half a basal test count?


O The joys of basal testing .

This should make you all laugh. The othe week I decided to do the same. I managed to get to lunchtime  when I realised to I'd forgotten to do something rather  important.
.
.
.
Inject my basal


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Thanks Northie I'll try not to -  btw - wondering what's your Avatar piggy got on its head - is it rhubarb & leaves? Have to say she's a real cutie


I think they are beets!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Room for me on the 4.8 step @AndyG1961 ?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.2 here, stuck with the OH for an extra day today, he's had to take time off work to go to the docs about his hands, work making an issue of it as he's the 2nd person now to be suffering badly with dry scabby hands anyway have a fab day folks  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Having a day off tomorrow, friends here for weekend. That's what I call life work balance . Have a l
> lovely week bubbsie[/QUOTE
> 
> Visitors myself for the next week...looking forward to it Carol...having a diabetes free day or two myself this week...can't wait...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies  4.2 here, stuck with the OH for an extra day today, he's had to take time off work to go to the docs about his hands, work making an issue of it as he's the 2nd person now to be suffering badly with dry scabby hands anyway have a fab day folks  x


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.K...sounds horrible...coincidence or what?...can be so painful...hope he gets it sorted ASAP.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I think they are beets!


Yes on second thoughts definitely beets


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 to kick off Friday.

Having hair cut this morning so the statutory 'Steel Magnolias' Julia Roberts hypo scene is on loop in my head!  Wish I'd never watched that film  Here's hoping both sides match and my bg behaves impeccably


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 9.1 for me. Off to clean my house so good exercise for me


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 for me today

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and a massive number today. 
Treated a hypo at 1am with half a mars bar (don't like jelly babies and fruit pastilles at night) which worked a treat, then I was steady for the rest of the night until after I'd stirred for the first time at 5am, then Larry Liver started hinting that it was morning.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, and a massive number today.
> Treated a hypo at 1am with half a mars bar (don't like jelly babies and fruit pastilles at night) which worked a treat, then I was steady for the rest of the night until after I'd stirred for the first time at 5am, then Larry Liver started hinting that it was morning.
> View attachment 4292


Gosh you went very low and hope you don't feel too bad and numbers come down. Hugs


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5,6 this morning and was high for me after supper, 9.2 and 8 before bed, going to try and get back to normal eating but have the taste now for more!


----------



## Robin

New-journey said:


> Gosh you went very low and hope you don't feel too bad and numbers come down. Hugs


Thank you, luckily I don't seem to suffer any ill effects like a hypo hangover, so I'm fine this morning. 
It was my own stupidity that led to it, I over bolused for a mid evening snack ( I hardly ever snack in the evenings either, I think it's the sudden onset of winter weather, I felt extra hungry)


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> O The joys of basal testing .
> 
> This should make you all laugh. The othe week I decided to do the same. I managed to get to lunchtime  when I realised to I'd forgotten to do something rather  important.
> .
> .
> .
> Inject my basal


I am the same, just thought would it help we have a group basal testing time, we can support each other, remind ourselves to Inject basal, test, strengthen our resolve to not eat, compare results. Only problem would be we would all need different days to do it! Oh well!


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Thank you, luckily I don't seem to suffer any ill effects like a hypo hangover, so I'm fine this morning.
> It was my own stupidity that led to it, I over bolused for a mid evening snack ( I hardly ever snack in the evenings either, I think it's the sudden onset of winter weather, I felt extra hungry)


That's good to hear you have no hypo hangover. I can relate to hunger in the evening!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thank goodness for that WL...couldn't believe I woke up before 4am yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhhh....had a lie in this morning...not up until 6am...needed it have the girls from today...mayhem...looking forward to it...5.9 today.


Have a brilliant time with the girls, sure you will have so much fun!


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 to kick off Friday.
> 
> Having hair cut this morning so the statutory 'Steel Magnolias' Julia Roberts hypo scene is on loop in my head!  Wish I'd never watched that film  Here's hoping both sides match and my bg behaves impeccably


Have a great haircut with no visit from the DF!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Beat ya to it this morning Northie & Bubbsie
> Happy good morning peeps on another windy day!
> Awoke early to a 5.8 - back in the 5's again - yeah!
> Have a lovely weekend folks - hope you all get the numbers you want x
> View attachment 4286


Morning @wirralass glad you have woken up with a fantastic number, yesterday all forgotten, you were up early! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.K...sounds horrible...coincidence or what?...can be so painful...hope he gets it sorted ASAP.


They look awful! its all down the side of his hands, the other guy has it worse than him with it affecting his finger tips and everything! And I just phoned Bruce to find out whats happening and he cant even get an appointment! Too busy apparently and the actual doctors themselves are answering the phones, asked if he'd had anything similar before which he has so the dr looked up his file and said to go and pick up a prescription later today from the chemist, his work wont be too happy about that either as they wanted him to be seen to as he's not the only one suffering x


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 to kick off Friday.
> 
> Having hair cut this morning so the statutory 'Steel Magnolias' Julia Roberts hypo scene is on loop in my head!  Wish I'd never watched that film  Here's hoping both sides match and my bg behaves impeccably


I've yet to see that film!  I've made the DF wear her lead boots so she can't flit over there and distract the hairdresser into giving you asymmetric hair!


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 6.8 from me today have a good weekend everyone .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I've been up an about for a while. I was at 7.2 this morning. Off soon for a weekend camping with friends.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. I've been up an about for a while. I was at 7.2 this morning. Off soon for a weekend camping with friends.


Have a great weekend Stitch  Hope the weather holds up for you


----------



## CharleyWheeler

5:19am -      3.8 (two dextros)
6:23am -      5.8 (three scrambled eggs, mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, hot sauce)
8:47am -      6.5 
11:52am -    10.0 (homemade curried soup, 2 slices wholewheat bread and butter)
1:43pm -      9.4


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I've made the DF wear her lead boots so she can't flit over there and distract the hairdresser into giving you asymmetric hair!



Symmetric hair accomplished with no hypos, keep those lead boots on our little 'friend' please  Dick Turpin at the counter taking payment....How much?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Have a brilliant time with the girls, sure you will have so much fun!


Home...did McDonalds en route...then stopped at Krispy Kremes Doughnuts...we bought a box of twelve...more economical...the girls had one each...the rest (all ten of them) have been dispatched to my neighbours...safer for ME that way...exhausted...girls are giving me a make over &  massage soon...have them every time they're here...supposed to be relaxing...but...more like going ten rounds at WWF...HELP.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Home...did McDonalds en route...then stopped at Krispy Kremes Doughnuts...we bought a box of twelve...more economical...the girls had one each...the rest (all ten of them) have been dispatched to my neighbours...safer for ME that way...exhausted...girls are giving me a make over & ssage soon...have them every time they're here...supposed to be relaxing...but...more like going ten rounds at WWF...HELP.


No, we we not going to help, you know you love it all, though we might go to your neighbours and rescue the 10 Krispy Kremes Doughnuts, anyone up for that?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> No, we we not going to help, you know you love it all, though we might go to your neighbours and rescue the 10 Krispy Kremes Doughnuts, anyone up for that?


If i have all you guys support and there with me to reassure me its ok I'm there!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> No, we we not going to help, you know you love it all, though we might go to your neighbours and rescue the 10 Krispy Kremes Doughnuts, anyone up for that?


Stop....still thinking about the Krispy Kremes...my neighbour has gone out for dinner...and....I have a spare key for her house...oooh.


----------



## Ditto

My strips came! A day early...got away with it though, phew, could have been much worse. 6.4 @ 10.04 so not too bad considering.  I have to be good now I have the strips. Must order some more and not let myself run out.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> No, we we not going to help, you know you love it all, though we might go to your neighbours and rescue the 10 Krispy Kremes Doughnuts, anyone up for that?


Yes please count me in NJ x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Yes please count me in NJ x


WL would have laughed if I wasn't aching so much...good luck to 'The Raiding Party'...have to get past Aliya & Georgia first...like trained Rotweillers...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> My strips came! A day early...got away with it though, phew, could have been much worse. 6.4 @ 10.04 so not too bad considering.  I have to be good now I have the strips. Must order some more and not let myself run out.


Ditto for someone managing on diet & exercise...those numbers are good...can I ask...have you had a recent review...ever had a review?...likely you have done better than you think...wouldn't you like to know?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...ooh...full of aches & pains...definitely overstretched myself...badminton was fine...space hoppers fine...think it could have been the ribbon twirlers that 'did for me'...or the non stop laughter...girls still fast asleep...need to get myself together for the next round...wish me luck...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 to kick off Friday.
> 
> Having hair cut this morning so the statutory 'Steel Magnolias' Julia Roberts hypo scene is on loop in my head!  Wish I'd never watched that film  Here's hoping both sides match and my bg behaves impeccably


Ooo, a new dooo...I need one of those. 

Morning all.  3.5 here.

It's cold...it's raining... it's August...I'm speechless.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Ooo, a new dooo...I need one of those.
> 
> Morning all.  3.5 here.
> 
> It's cold...it's raining... it's August...I'm speechless.


Urghhhh...hearing reports on the news of blazing temperatures Bloden...what's gone wrong...having said that...the night before last sat here with a polo neck sweater on... and...almost reached for that central heating control...still time for it to improve yet.


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, 4.7 for me on waking and even better the sun is shining  Hope it stays nice for the whole weekend. Right I'm off to make the most of the quiet and get a quick Welsh lesson in (trying to learn as a pastime and to keep my brain ticking over) Cheers folks  Iechyd da hehehe


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks - looks like it could be a sunny day
Awoke at 04.25 to a delightful 5.8 then drifted off to sleep again about 05.45
Have a great weekend whether you're gardening - relaxing - treating yourselves at the hair salon - spa - retail therapy - childminding - camping - visiting family and friends - or just being plain idle after a long difficult week Sorry if I've missed anything out! Take care folks x


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhh...hearing reports on the news of blazing temperatures Bloden...what's gone wrong.


It's cos I live in the north, Bubbsie...the rest of Spain is mmmmelting from the heat...nearly 40 degrees in a lot of places...we normally have sunshine and 25 degrees in the summer which I can cope with, but this year the weather's all over the place... I haven't had to put the radiators on tho!

Welsh'll have your brain more than ticking over, Andy. Haha. Enjoy! Or is that 'joio'?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Flat 6.0 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning dearies  4.1 here today, looking like it might be a cold one, good job Bruce bought me some long sleeved pj's as may need them soon! Lol, have a fantastic day folks!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  4.1 here today, looking like it might be a cold one, good job Bruce bought me some long sleeved pj's as may need them soon! Lol, have a fantastic day folks!  x


K ...almost reached for the central heating controls a couple of nights ago...even though I was wearing a huge polo necked jumper...ask Bruce to get me some long sleeved PJ's please...sod it...just noticed it's peeing down now!


----------



## pav

A sight hic up this morning with 3.9.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.0 from me this morning , staying at my daughters for the weekend so had a few naughties yesterday. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.5 for this morning and rather regretting my decision to be living in a tent from today for eight days, it is for work and I could come back home to sleep at night! It will be freezing! 
I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 4.9 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K ...almost reached for the central heating controls a couple of nights ago...even though I was wearing a huge polo necked jumper...ask Bruce to get me some long sleeved PJ's please...sod it...just noticed it's peeing down now!


Will do! lol, I'm not sure if its cause I have no 'meat' on me but my mum will open the window and its me that's left shivering! if I anything I just get 'well I'm fine' so I'm left to go and put more clothes on! thinking about buying a pair of snuggle pj's for the winter you know the ones with thick fleecy tops, would you like a pair too? haha  x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.5 for this morning and rather regretting my decision to be living in a tent from today for eight days, it is for work and I could come back home to sleep at night! It will be freezing!
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


Enjoy your time BUT wrap up warm! I'd go home to sleep as I cant be doing with cold! x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  It nice to see All your good numbers
3.9 Libre , 4.7 meter phew . Very pleased with that as was 2.9 when I wanted to go to bed.  After an afternoon of several LO's  and getting up to the dizzy heights of 3.5 I'd had enough and really zapped it, I wouldn't have been supprised to wake up in the teens.
(2 dextrose , 1 slice of  bread with peanut butter and 2 gingernuts just to make sure )


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  It nice to see All your good numbers
> 3.9 Libre , 4.7 meter phew . Very pleased with that as was 2.9 when I wanted to go to bed.  After an afternoon of several LO's  and getting up to the dizzy heights of 3.5 I'd had enough and really zapped it, I wouldn't have been supprised to wake up in the teens.
> (2 dextrose , 1 slice of  bread with peanut butter and 2 gingernuts just to make sure )


Oh my sounds like a right nightmare! hope your feeling ok today and have a better day! x


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  It nice to see All your good numbers
> 3.9 Libre , 4.7 meter phew . Very pleased with that as was 2.9 when I wanted to go to bed.  After an afternoon of several LO's  and getting up to the dizzy heights of 3.5 I'd had enough and really zapped it, I wouldn't have been supprised to wake up in the teens.
> (2 dextrose , 1 slice of  bread with peanut butter and 2 gingernuts just to make sure )


Dreadful for you, hope today is much better and you feel ok.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Enjoy your time BUT wrap up warm! I'd go home to sleep as I cant be doing with cold! x


Will be sleeping with all my clothes on and need to find wooly hat! Hot water bottle packed, and yes there is always my bed!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Will do! lol, I'm not sure if its cause I have no 'meat' on me but my mum will open the window and its me that's left shivering! if I anything I just get 'well I'm fine' so I'm left to go and put more clothes on! thinking about buying a pair of snuggle pj's for the winter you know the ones with thick fleecy tops, would you like a pair too? haha  x


Plenty of padding on me K...but...was starting to get so coldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd...no heating on this weekend...padding up...gonna drag the girls out walking...that'll warm us up...yes please...Fleecy PJ's would be welcome...have you told Bruce how much overtime he'll need to do funding all these PJ's.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  It nice to see All your good numbers
> 3.9 Libre , 4.7 meter phew . Very pleased with that as was 2.9 when I wanted to go to bed.  After an afternoon of several LO's  and getting up to the dizzy heights of 3.5 I'd had enough and really zapped it, I wouldn't have been supprised to wake up in the teens.
> (2 dextrose , 1 slice of  bread with peanut butter and 2 gingernuts just to make sure )


B***r that Lin...like the worst ride at an adventure park...thank goodness you seem to be back to 'rights' this morning...hope you got some rest...or at least can get some today/this weekend.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Will be sleeping with all my clothes on and need to find wooly hat! Hot water bottle packed, and yes there is always my bed!


TBH if I were you I'd choose my bed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning a 7.0 from me this morning , staying at my daughters for the weekend so had a few naughties yesterday. Hope you all have a good weekend.


Come on Barbara...spill the beans...I haven't had any naughties this weekend so far (not that I'm admitting to)...need some... albeit vicariously...what was so naughty...if it's good...might even risk a seven...only if it's worth it.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks I'm ok  now. It was partly my own fault. My pen showed me last night that I'd given myself an extra unit of basal, I think the dratted  DF paid a visit too


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Will be sleeping with all my clothes on and need to find wooly hat! Hot water bottle packed, and yes there is always my bed!


I cant even get water to drink just now! lol, looked a funny colour this morning but thought it was just my eyes cause I'd just gotten up, didn't think anything of the low pressure either, just found out there's a big fire at the abattoir just out the road from us! 12 crews there since just after 4 this morning x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.5 for this morning and rather regretting my decision to be living in a tent from today for eight days, it is for work and I could come back home to sleep at night! It will be freezing!
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


ooh...I'd have the car parked outside the tent...sneak out under the cover of darkness...tents...ground sheets...wet grass...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...having said that...don't let me put you off...sounds like an idyllic eights days....


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Plenty of padding on me K...but...was starting to get so coldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd...no heating on this weekend...padding up...gonna drag the girls out walking...that'll warm us up...yes please...Fleecy PJ's would be welcome...have you told Bruce how much overtime he'll need to do funding all these PJ's.


Lol I've got money left over from my birthday and Christmas so could get the PJ's myself lol, he only bought me the pair the other day cause he was I'n Tesco doing some shopping and saw them and the bottoms are star print and I LOVE stars haha, anyway with his hands the way they are don't think overtime would do him ANY good, he's not back at work until Tuesday and I've asked if he could take a holiday to come to the consultant appointment with me, easier than tying to remember everything that was said myself you see, now on the other hand with this big fire out the road at the moment and the FIL being the head fireman he'll have been there about 5 hours now so maybe he could stretch to a nice pair of PJ's for my birthday or Christmas! x


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Sunny here and nice chilled weekend with friends. Unexpected 8.9 for me this morning. Going in right direction. Have a good weekend


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Its a birthday 7.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all. It was a 6.3 for me but phone was playing silly beggars and wouldn't let me post.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...ouch...full on non stop day yesterday...never going to 'play' space hopper racing again ()...or tag...or 'piggy in the middle'...with a flying dive bomb in the middle of the lawn...ouch (again)...woke to a 5.6...no idea how...carbs made a big appearance yesterday...just some Burgen bread & water today...honest!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.2 here today. Went to bed on 6.3 so looks like steady overnight.


----------



## AndyG1961

Morning all, 4.3 here after I woke a bit flustered and got dressed before testing oops, had a lousy night after tea was late and dropped to 4.1 again and felt crappy all night  must get meal times sorted or at least snack in between hehe. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 5.3 here. 

It's soggy Sunday here with the promise of sunny Sunday later. The cold n wet hasn't deterred the mozzies tho...I've got a few new nibbles this morning, including a really itchy one on my nose. So the 'watch' that emits a mozzie-deterring noise doesn't work then - anyone got any (non-chemical) solutions?


----------



## Barbara W

Well Bubbsie where do I start No 1, Millionaires Cheesecake  No 2, bottle of ros'e wine  No 3, chips  No 4, southern fried chicken  No.5, pork & egg pie  No 6, carrot cake  No 7, white bread triangle mixed sandwiches  and many more.   I will hasten to add not all in go but over the weekend.

A 7.2 for me this morning have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Well Bubbsie where do I start No 1, Millionaires Cheesecake  No 2, bottle of ros'e wine  No 3, chips  No 4, southern fried chicken  No.5, pork & egg pie  No 6, carrot cake  No 7, white bread triangle mixed sandwiches  and many more.   I will hasten to add not all in one but over the weekend.


Confession time Barbara?...okay here we go...Krispy Kreme (were for the neighbours)...dough balls...pizza...chips...ooh...feel better now...good levels this morning...have a feeling it will catch up with me at some point this weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Hello there. 5.3 here.
> 
> It's soggy Sunday here with the promise of sunny Sunday later. The cold n wet hasn't deterred the mozzies tho...I've got a few new nibbles this morning, including a really itchy one on my nose. So the 'watch' that emits a mozzie-deterring noise doesn't work then - anyone got any (non-chemical) solutions?


Mosquito net?


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Confession time Barbara?...okay here we go...Krispy Kreme (were for the neighbours)...dough balls...pizza...chips...ooh...feel better now...good levels this morning...have a feeling it will catch up with me at some point this weekend.



I don't feel so guilty now reading your naughties lol, it doesn't hurt once in a while does it. Good morning numbers for us both considering. Have a lovely day x


----------



## New-journey

Not a Good Morning here as after put tent up, I fell in the dark as didn't see a guy rope. I went flying, winded myself, fell on frozen shoulder, ribs and my poor boob. My friend drove me home and had most uncomfortable night. Got to go back to give talk at ten, then coming home to rest. I ache all over! 
Blood sugars weren't affected so one positive! 4.8.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 7.3 for me today. I had a nice slice of homemade bread pudding as a birthday treat yesterday. Was lovely. Birthday yesterday, today its happy 2nd diaversary.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  4.1 here again, finally got clean water late yesterday afternoon woohoo Lol, was quite warm yesterday afternoon and here's me with only 1 500ml bottle of water as Bruce forgot to get me some while he was out! Hope everyone has a fab day  x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Not a Good Morning here as after put tent up, I fell in the dark as didn't see a guy rope. I went flying, winded myself, fell on frozen shoulder, ribs and my poor boob. My friend drove me home and had most uncomfortable night. Got to go back to give talk at ten, then coming home to rest. I ache all over!
> Blood sugars weren't affected so one positive! 4.8.


Oh NJ sorry to hear this! Feel better soon! X


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 7.3 for me today. I had a nice slice of homemade bread pudding as a birthday treat yesterday. Was lovely. Birthday yesterday, today its happy 2nd diaversary.


Happy diaversary Stitch! X


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Oh NJ sorry to hear this! Feel better soon! X


Thanks! At least I didn't end up at the hospital!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope the talk goes well and you are able to rest up this afternoon @New-journey .

Happy diaversary @Stitch147


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> I don't feel so guilty now reading your naughties lol, it doesn't hurt once in a while does it. Good morning numbers for us both considering. Have a lovely day x


Barbara...no idea what got into me yesterday (apart from excess carbs of course)...complete abandonment...reckless...rebellious behaviour...wait a minute...having a Scooby Doo moment here...'darn those pesky kids'...all their fault!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Not a Good Morning here as after put tent up, I fell in the dark as didn't see a guy rope. I went flying, winded myself, fell on frozen shoulder, ribs and my poor boob. My friend drove me home and had most uncomfortable night. Got to go back to give talk at ten, then coming home to rest. I ache all over!
> Blood sugars weren't affected so one positive! 4.8.


Oooooh...winching as I read that Jo...no lights & all those guy ropes/tents sounds treacherous...hope they'll attend to that...before someone else gets  hurt...how are you this morning?...thank goodness you got home...take it easy today...I know how seriously you take your work...however...No:1 has to come first here...be great if you can deliver your talk...but put yourself first...home with a good hot bath later?.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Oooooh...winching as I read that Jo...no lights & all those guy ropes/tents sounds treacherous...hope they'll attend to that...before someone else gets  hurt...how are you this morning?...thank goodness you got home...take it easy today...I know how seriously you take your work...however...No:1 has to come first here...be great if you can deliver your talk...but put yourself first...home with a good hot bath later?.


In truth I hurt! Today is just a short talk, tomorrow is much more important. I did get rescued by a lovely couple, as was whimpering on the grass, so shocked and hard to breath. Pain killers are starting to work, don't think the rib is broken, my friend will drive me home. Not going to stay there today, yes long hot bath and rest time.


----------



## New-journey

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hope the talk goes well and you are able to rest up this afternoon @New-journey .
> 
> Happy diaversary @Stitch147


Thanks @Greyhound Gal and luckily its a short introduction one. 
Happy diaversary @Stitch147


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> In truth I hurt! Today is just a short talk, tomorrow is much more important. I did get rescued by a lovely couple, as was whimpering on the grass, so shocked and hard to breath. Pain killers are starting to work, don't think the rib is broken, my friend will drive me home. Not going to stay there today, yes long hot bath and rest time.


Yes...you must make sure you get straight home (ooh sounds like an order)...god...that awful fear when you're down...wondering how/if anyone will come to your rescue...I went flying yesterday...landed on the grass...fortunately Harry came to my recue...shall I send him over...he'll go anywhere for a gravy bone treat...seriously look after yourself...get home...see how you are tomorrow.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for despite going to bed on a 9.6 after making a complete a*** of my bolus last night. Calculated my dose carefully then injected a totally different amount. Snacked to compensate but went an oatcake too far.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Happy diaversary @Stitch147 

Hope you soon feel better New-journey.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent .  Not had a chance to read any posts yet.
4.8 today.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Not a Good Morning here as after put tent up, I fell in the dark as didn't see a guy rope. I went flying, winded myself, fell on frozen shoulder, ribs and my poor boob. My friend drove me home and had most uncomfortable night. Got to go back to give talk at ten, then coming home to rest. I ache all over!
> Blood sugars weren't affected so one positive! 4.8.


*Ouch *.  Sorry to hear this, I know how painful it can be when you fall on a frozen shoulder.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for despite going to bed on a 9.6 after making a complete a*** of my bolus last night. Calculated my dose carefully then injected a totally different amount. Snacked to compensate but went an oatcake too far.
> Have a good day everyone.


@khskel. It's easy done . Hope you're feeling ok this morning


----------



## Hazel

good morning all - 5.9 today


----------



## Steff

Happy diaversary @Stitch147 x


----------



## Ljc

Happy 2nd Diaversary @Stitch147


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Mosquito net?


...other than a mozzie net!  I'm sure the little buzzy- b*****ds'd get inside the net during the day and be trapped there all night, with nothing better to do than bite, bite, bite.

Hope your dire-adversary's going well, Stitch.


----------



## Robin

Just realised I forgot to post this morning, I'm joining all the other 5.9ers today, there are quite a few of us.


----------



## mikeyB

Not me, Robin. 5.4. Dead flat line from around 2am to midday. Far too boring for words. I like boring, mind.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry late posting this! Happy 2nd Diaversary Stitch - I can almost hear you say "Thats gone quick!" Well time does fly by when you have diabetes - busy busy times ensuring bgls stay in range! x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Not a Good Morning here as after put tent up, I fell in the dark as didn't see a guy rope. I went flying, winded myself, fell on frozen shoulder, ribs and my poor boob. My friend drove me home and had most uncomfortable night. Got to go back to give talk at ten, then coming home to rest. I ache all over!
> Blood sugars weren't affected so one positive! 4.8.


Sorry I'm a bit behind with this. Oooooo so not nice NJ  - so sorry to read about your fall. No wonder you hurt & ache. Such a pity you had to return to camp to give a talk, you take care now NJ (((((hugs))))) x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> In truth I hurt! Today is just a short talk, tomorrow is much more important. I did get rescued by a lovely couple, as was whimpering on the grass, so shocked and hard to breath. Pain killers are starting to work, don't think the rib is broken, my friend will drive me home. Not going to stay there today, yes long hot bath and rest time.


Maybe solar lights placed by the guy ropes would be a solution so as it doesnt happen again to yourself or anyone else? I do hope you're body is feeling less painful & achey tho it could take a few days  - week or more to recover from your fall. Hope you have a more comfortable night tonight NJ. Take care now xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

It was a straight 6.0 when I tested at 11.30pm last night.
Fell asleep about 02.30am
Awoke to a 5.2 at......wait for it..... 17.15!!!! I'd slept for buddy 15hrs solid!!!!!!!
I've missed a whole day, what a waste


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> It was a straight 6.0 when I tested at 11.30pm last night.
> Fell asleep about 02.30am
> Awoke to a 5.2 at......wait for it..... 17.15!!!! I'd slept for buddy 15hrs solid!!!!!!!
> I've missed a whole day, what a waste
> View attachment 4312


Goodness! You must have needed it, I hope it doesn't mess up your sleep patterns. Congratulations on the House Special! 

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Northie and thanks but is a HS counted at 17.15? Will have to keep myself active today to ensure I sleep tonight! Good number there as usual.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Monday folks ~ hope you all get the magic numbers you're hoping for Take care & have a great day ~ hope all who are hurting feel better soon x


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, 5.1 on waking and just away to make breakfast while the missus snores her head off   WL I am so jealous of 15 hrs sleep I start at 3 -4 hrs then its disturbed every hour til I give up and get up   NJ you can get glow in the dark guy lines not sure if it was Halfords that I saw them  Happy Monday all have fun


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> It was a straight 6.0 when I tested at 11.30pm last night.
> Fell asleep about 02.30am
> Awoke to a 5.2 at......wait for it..... 17.15!!!! I'd slept for buddy 15hrs solid!!!!!!!
> I've missed a whole day, what a waste
> View attachment 4312


Not a waste WL...obviously needed the sleep...it will settle down...definitely coffee time...well had one already...so...more coffee time for me...before I hear the footsteps on the stairs...another day running at full speed...keeping up with the girls so far...another five days...wish me luck!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...phew...what a weekend...full on onslaught...taking the girls for some retail therapy today...will provide some respite from the frantic activity two 8yr olds can generate...possibly a long walk?...hoping I can tire them out...wow...where do they get their energy from?...woke to 5.6 & no rain...good start to the week...good luck to @AJLang and all those who have appointments.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here.

The weather forecast today is "even cloudier skies in the north". They couldn't get any cloudier, they're stuffed full of clouds!

Hope you had a comfortable night, NJ.  Wake up, WL!!! (just in case) Glow in the dark guy ropes, oh yeah.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9,here. At least it's stopped raining at the moment.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 on waking and just away to make breakfast while the missus snores her head off   WL I am so jealous of 15 hrs sleep I start at 3 -4 hrs then its disturbed every hour til I give up and get up   NJ you can get glow in the dark guy lines not sure if it was Halfords that I saw them  Happy Monday all have fun


Andy I'm not a good sleeper at the best of times - like yourself I sleep for 2-3 hours but its restless leg syndrome or crampy legs that either keep me awake or wake me up On a good night I can sleep between 5 - 7hrs easy but apart from when i came home from hospital (after effects of anaesthetic) I haven't  slept 15 hours at any one stretch! Have you tried Kalms? They're good - helps to relax promoting sleep - can be bought over the counter or on Supermarket shelves. Wishing you a better Zzzzzz night tonight.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> It was a straight 6.0 when I tested at 11.30pm last night.
> Fell asleep about 02.30am
> Awoke to a 5.2 at......wait for it..... 17.15!!!! I'd slept for buddy 15hrs solid!!!!!!!
> I've missed a whole day, what a waste
> View attachment 4312



Well done on your HS but 15 hours sleep WOW that's 2 days sleep for me if not more sometimes lol, you must of needed it


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.5 here.
> 
> The weather forecast today is "even cloudier skies in the north". They couldn't get any cloudier, they're stuffed full of clouds!
> 
> Hope you had a comfortable night, NJ.  Wake up, WL!!! (just in case) Glow in the dark guy ropes, oh yeah.


Thanks for the alarm call Bloden but I'm awake - been awake all night - seems its all or nothing atm x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.8 for me today hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> Thanks for the alarm call Bloden but I'm awake - been awake all night - seems its all or nothing atm x


Oh no, poor you.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning you early risers! A 6.1 this morning. Finally stopped raining and I can actually see some clear skies in the distance


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> It was a straight 6.0 when I tested at 11.30pm last night.
> Fell asleep about 02.30am
> Awoke to a 5.2 at......wait for it..... 17.15!!!! I'd slept for buddy 15hrs solid!!!!!!!
> I've missed a whole day, what a waste
> View attachment 4312


15 hrs you must have needed it. I dont think I've ever slept that long.


----------



## AndyG1961

wirralass said:


> Andy I'm not a good sleeper at the best of times - like yourself I sleep for 2-3 hours but its restless leg syndrome or crampy legs that either keep me awake or wake me up On a good night I can sleep between 5 - 7hrs easy but apart from when i came home from hospital (after effects of anaesthetic) I haven't slept 15 hours at any one stretch! Have you tried Kalms? They're good - helps to relax promoting sleep - can be bought over the counter or on Supermarket shelves. Wishing you a better Zzzzzz night tonight.



WL Mine is back pain, arthritis in 3 sets of facet joints in lumbar spine,1 burst disc and 1 bulging disc that presses on nerves and occasionaly makes my legs buckle both knees also stage 4 osteoarthritis (but i'm too young for replacements). The cocktail of meds I'm on should knock a horse out for the night but the pain outdoes them every time. To compensate I do get a nap every dinnertime as dinnertime meds knock me out for a while too


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Thanks for the alarm call Bloden but I'm awake - been awake all night - seems its all or nothing atm x


I've only just seen this.
Oh nooooo.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...phew...what a weekend...full on onslaught...taking the girls for some retail therapy today...will provide some respite from the frantic activity two 8yr olds can generate...possibly a long walk?...hoping I can tire them out...wow...where do they get their energy from?...woke to 5.6 & no rain...good start to the week...good luck to @AJLang and all those who have appointments.


Bubbsie I reckon you'll crash & sleep for 15hrs or more after the girls have gone home Perhaps a cookery lesson is needed on one day to save you prancing around in the garden or garden games like who's there Mr Wolf - or small hoola hoops to throw over wooden peg in the grass - that is if Harry hasnt dug it all up!!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.
5.7 today.
Dads got an appointment with the COPD doc at the gp today,  first time ever since his diagnosis over 10 yrs ago. I'm off to the renal clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie I reckon you'll crash & sleep for 15hrs or more after the girls have gone home Perhaps a cookery lesson is needed on one day to save you prancing around in the garden or garden games like who's there Mr Wolf - or small hoola hoops to throw over wooden peg in the grass - that is if Harry hasnt dug it all up!!!


WL...they played hula hoops yesterday...using each other as the targets (bless them)...thankfully we didn't have any real fall outs...then came in looking like they'd hadn't been washed for weeks...ate like they'd never been fed...Harry is not a calming influence...joining it with gusto at every opportunity...good to see them away from those computer games/screens...outside in the fresh air...getting myself ready...still quiet...time to slip in another coffee.


----------



## Ljc

@New-journey  I hope you're not too sore today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.1 and did get more sleep last night. I ended up getting checked out at minor injuries unit as it hurt so much to breath. She was very thorough and told me the pain would get much worse and to take pain killers. Back to the camp soon but will come home to my bed tonight.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> @New-journey  I hope you're not too sore today


Thanks and now new bits hurt such as neck  and my ex frozen shoulder as well as ribs. Still relieved it's not worse, got my Pollyanna head on!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> WL...they played hula hoops yesterday...using each other as the targets (bless them)...thankfully we didn't have any real fall outs...then came in looking like they'd hadn't been washed for weeks...ate like they'd never been fed...Harry is not a calming influence...joining it with gusto at every opportunity...good to see them away from those computer games/screens...outside in the fresh air...getting myself ready...still quiet...time to slip in another coffee.


What fun.  Those girls will never forget their incredible fun time with you and Harry!  I reckon you will sleep for a week after they have gone.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Sorry I'm a bit behind with this. Oooooo so not nice NJ  - so sorry to read about your fall. No wonder you hurt & ache. Such a pity you had to return to camp to give a talk, you take care now NJ (((((hugs))))) x


Thanks @wirralass and working there all week, giving talks and workshops. I will manage it with coming back to sleep and painkillers!
Your long sleep sounds amazing, you must have needed it and hope you do not stay awake too long after it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.0 after a 5am correction. Goodness knows why I thought potato salad and pork pie was a good idea for my dinner, I suffered afterwards but it was very nice and comforting


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  not a great night, neighbours playing electric guitar with amp cranked up to the max until half 1! Jeez give me a break lol anyway 4.1 AGAIN for me, looking rather beautiful outside at the mo, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  not a great night, neighbours playing electric guitar with amp cranked up to the max until half 1! Jeez give me a break lol anyway 4.1 AGAIN for me, looking rather beautiful outside at the mo, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Oh No, not fun! i am wondering if you have thought of reducing your insulin? You have a fab day too.


----------



## Carolg

12.1 this morning but worked hard to manage that. Having p&q last night after visitors for weekend and ate up some of fruit salad, crisps and.... a choc biscuit while slobbing before bed.,got packed lunch made for work and salad for tea so hopefully back on track. Have a good day all and good luck for anyone with appointments


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. Its a birthday 7.4 for me today.


Think I missed this. Happy belated birthday stitch


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, back to work today, hope you all had a good weekend. It was a 7.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 to start the week. 

I hope you all have a smooth bg week and dodge the rain, It's hammering down right now, no chance of any dodging


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie I reckon you'll crash & sleep for 15hrs or more after the girls have gone home Perhaps a cookery lesson is needed on one day to save you prancing around in the garden or garden games like who's there Mr Wolf - or small hoola hoops to throw over wooden peg in the grass - that is if Harry hasnt dug it all up!!!


Good idea in theory WL...but...if I let those two loose it the kitchen...dread to think...one what it would be like when they'd finished...two what on earth would be eating...if it was up to them...pop tarts...pop tarts & more pop tarts'


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning from sunny E Kent.
> 5.7 today.
> Dads got an appointment with the COPD doc at the gp today,  first time ever since his diagnosis over 10 yrs ago. I'm off to the renal clinic tomorrow.


Hoping the appointments go well for you both  10 years? Blimey, that really is a long wait!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.7 today here.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.9 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here on this damp and drizzly start to the week. Just you keep your heavier stuff over your side of the Cotswolds, Flower, the builders have nearly finished the patio and I don't want them rained off!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie I reckon you'll crash & sleep for 15hrs or more after the girls have gone home Perhaps a cookery lesson is needed on one day to save you prancing around in the garden or garden games like who's there Mr Wolf - or small hoola hoops to throw over wooden peg in the grass - that is if Harry hasnt dug it all up!!!


WL...you must be physic...did crash out...not as you meant...straight on the floor...tripped over the blasted lap top charger...sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on my head...b***r that...teach me to be more careful!


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.6 for me today, but got another cold and still not got back into good habits since holiday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.6 for me today, but got another cold and still not got back into good habits since holiday.


Sorry to read you have another cold Lorraine  - hope it clears up soon. Thats probably why your waking is a tad higher - colds stress etc do tend to elevate the bgls so dont beat yourself up about this. Once you're feeling better the numbers should come down into a better range x


----------



## Amigo

Apologies, I've not been reporting my levels lately but they've been ok and averages slightly better. A 6.4 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> WL...you must be physic...did crash out...not as you meant...straight on the floor...tripped over the blasted lap top charger...sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on my head...b***r that...teach me to be more careful!


POO! Bubbs Grrrr!  Easily done - hope its not too painful & the frozen peas help to reduce any swelling or bruising - also hope you're alright to go out with the girl's on their retail therapy trip to the shops  x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> POO! Bubbs Grrrr!  Easily done - hope its not too painful & the frozen peas help to reduce any swelling or bruising - also hope you're alright to go out with the girl's on their retail therapy trip to the shops  x


Peas seemed to do the trick...and still frozen when I'd finished with them...been for a long walk with Harry...girls in the park...home...tea...then the shops...shattered already.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.6 for me today, but got another cold and still not got back into good habits since holiday.


Hope you are feeling much better very soon Lorraine


----------



## Bloden

AndyG1961 said:


> WL Mine is back pain, arthritis in 3 sets of facet joints in lumbar spine,1 burst disc and 1 bulging disc that presses on nerves and occasionaly makes my legs buckle both knees also stage 4 osteoarthritis (but i'm too young for replacements). The cocktail of meds I'm on should knock a horse out for the night but the pain outdoes them every time. To compensate I do get a nap every dinnertime as dinnertime meds knock me out for a while too


Aw, Andy, poor you as well (as WL).


----------



## Ditto

Crumbs what a bunch of ol' crocks!  Get well soon everybody. I hate falling over, last time I broke my elbow, I'm scared to walk anywhere now, I take the shopping trolley or Mum in the wheelchair...mind you, one of these days I could go asp over tip so I've still to be careful. My Mum did that once with me in my pushchair, she went straight over the top.  I don't remember but could have been subliminally traumatised. 

7.1 @ 10.25am dunno why I'm sleeping so much lately, used to being an early riser. The day goes far too quickly if you don't get up and make the most of it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Well done on your HS but 15 hours sleep WOW that's 2 days sleep for me if not more sometimes lol, you must of needed it


Thanks Barbara - I had a shock when I woke up and saw the actual time on my meter and wristwatch - i have been feeling tired lately so maybe the sleep was needed x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> 15 hrs you must have needed it. I dont think I've ever slept that long.


Lin I wouldn't have minded had I slept that long during night time hours but I was miffed to have slept that long during the day - I have felt fatigued of late but find it hard to fight and ride it out til bedtime. Happy days x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Crumbs what a bunch of ol' crocks!  Get well soon everybody. I hate falling over, last time I broke my elbow, I'm scared to walk anywhere now, I take the shopping trolley or Mum in the wheelchair...mind you, one of these days I could go asp over tip so I've still to be careful. My Mum did that once with me in my pushchair, she went straight over the top.  I don't remember but could have been subliminally traumatised.
> 
> 7.1 @ 10.25am dunno why I'm sleeping so much lately, used to being an early riser. The day goes far too quickly if you don't get up and make the most of it.


This is quite true Ditto - always best to make the most of the day but if one oversleeps or sleeps during the day as I have of late - it is such a waste of a day and that lovely sunshine at this time of the year. x


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking was 4.6 at 17.09hrs - yes I slept through the day again Got to try to resume normal sleeping pattern but it might take a few days & nights. x


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking bgl today albeit at 17.00hrs!


----------



## Northerner

Hope you manage to switch things around @wirralass, it can be difficult once you get out of kilter with your sleep patterns. Well done on the 4.6! 

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

We've skipped August and gone straight to November. The sun showed itself at 9.30 last night for 15 minutes - lit up the opposite hillside and turned the clouds pink...beautiful.  More of that, pleeeeeez.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me. May all your aches and pains be trivial and your endeavours not be in vain. Another day wrestling with recalcitrant code in prospect for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...exhausted...surprise visitors yesterday...just popping in for an hour...stayed for an impromptu supper...garden games...six children...three adults...not sure who made the most noise...who laughed the most...or who got the dirtiest (us or them)...no  TV/computer games in sight the whole evening...finally ended about 9pm...baths...snack...bed...fantastic day...and...woke to a 5.8.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> My waking was 4.6 at 17.09hrs - yes I slept through the day again Got to try to resume normal sleeping pattern but it might take a few days & nights. x
> View attachment 4324


Happens WL...not much you can do...patience...you'll get back into a routine...can send the kids over late in the afternoon...keep you occupied for the evening...guaranteed to get you a good nights sleep


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Crumbs what a bunch of ol' crocks!  Get well soon everybody. I hate falling over, last time I broke my elbow, I'm scared to walk anywhere now, I take the shopping trolley or Mum in the wheelchair...mind you, one of these days I could go asp over tip so I've still to be careful. My Mum did that once with me in my pushchair, she went straight over the top.  I don't remember but could have been subliminally traumatised.
> 
> 7.1 @ 10.25am dunno why I'm sleeping so much lately, used to being an early riser. The day goes far too quickly if you don't get up and make the most of it.


Done it three times recently Ditto...supermarket (slipped on a nectarine)...playing tag with the kids Saturday (wet grass)...yesterday got the laptop cable wrapped around my foot..no one else to blame....always been clumsy...crossing my fingers I sat upright today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.2. Is that a house special because I don't remember having one before?


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2. Is that a house special because I don't remember having one before?


Certainly is AJ...congratulations...with so much going on...exercising great control...good work.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from heavy clouded E Kent. Hope no one has floods today, 
Am supprised to be 4.4 after gobbling a few dextrose last night.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Certainly is AJ...congratulations...with so much going on...exercising great control...good work.


Thank you Bubbsie


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.7 and going back to camp soon, better find wellies, ribs still sore but at least I can sleep.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bubbsie


Good luck today AJ.


----------



## Ljc

@wirralass I hope you get you're sleep pattern sorted out quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.7 and going back to camp soon, better find wellies, ribs still sore but at least I can sleep.
> Have a good day everyone.


Wellies...and possibly a suit of armour Jo...just saying.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A flat 6.0 again for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.2 today.

Off to the fracture clinic to hopefully be told results of leg scan and what/where I do next in my quest to save my leg. I hope someone is there who can help me as last time was a waste of time and worry. Deep breath off I go....... please no one ask me if I've been skiing or my parachute didn't open- I just always attract them 

5.2 certainly is a House Special Amanda, lovely to see


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck @Flower


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2. Is that a house special because I don't remember having one before?


Congratulations on your first HS


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 today.
> 
> Off to the fracture clinic to hopefully be told results of leg scan and what/where I do next in my quest to save my leg. I hope someone is there who can help me as last time was a waste of time and worry. Deep breath off I go....... please no one ask me if I've been skiing or my parachute didn't open- I just always attract them
> 
> 5.2 certainly is a House Special Amanda, lovely to see


Good luck Flower...if anyone mentions Parachutes or Skiing...hope your leg is in good enough shape to give then a good old kick up the proverbial!!!


----------



## Ljc

Good luck @Flower


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 today.
> 
> Off to the fracture clinic to hopefully be told results of leg scan and what/where I do next in my quest to save my leg. I hope someone is there who can help me as last time was a waste of time and worry. Deep breath off I go....... please no one ask me if I've been skiing or my parachute didn't open- I just always attract them
> 
> 5.2 certainly is a House Special Amanda, lovely to see


Thank you Flower. wishing you loads of everything good at the fracture clinic.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Congratulations on your first HS


Thank you Lin


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, why, when I wake up at 5.am, turn over and go back to sleep, does my liver think I'm going to be running a marathon any minute? It's not something I've ever been likely to do!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Wellies...and possibly a suit of armour Jo...just saying.


Us both! Just read your post from yesterday, hope you don't have too many aches!


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, why, when I wake up at 5.am, turn over and go back to sleep, does my liver think I'm going to be running a marathon any minute? It's not something I've ever been likely to do!
> View attachment 4326


It seems so unfair, your liver needs a good talking to!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2. Is that a house special because I don't remember having one before?


Congratulations! It is amazing you have your first HS with everything going on, 
I hope today is a gentle one for you,


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning dearies  3.9 - 4.7 here felt absolutely fine so will go somewhere in the middle lol, @Flower good luck with your appointment! Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.2 today.
> 
> Off to the fracture clinic to hopefully be told results of leg scan and what/where I do next in my quest to save my leg. I hope someone is there who can help me as last time was a waste of time and worry. Deep breath off I go....... please no one ask me if I've been skiing or my parachute didn't open- I just always attract them
> 
> 5.2 certainly is a House Special Amanda, lovely to see


Good luck @Flower and hope you are treated with sensitivity and dignity, and get the hell and support you need and deserve.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Us both! Just read your post from yesterday, hope you don't have too many aches!


No excuse for me Jo...it was daylight...in the dining room..not some dark & windy campsite...I'm just clumsy full stop!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.1 for me today.
Keeping everything crossed for you @Flower, hope all goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning dearies  3.9 - 4.7 here felt absolutely fine so will go somewhere in the middle lol, @Flower good luck with your appointment! Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Knocked 3 mmols off the 4.7...added to the 3.9...so...grand total  of 4.2...used my calculator...so if that's wrong...not my fault.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Congratulations! It is amazing you have your first HS with everything going on,
> I hope today is a gentle one for you,


Thank you very much New-journey


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the HS @AJLang! 

Hope all goes well at the fracture clinic @Flower, and that you get some positive news


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...exhausted...surprise visitors yesterday...just popping in for an hour...stayed for an impromptu supper...garden games...six children...three adults...not sure who made the most noise...who laughed the most...or who got the dirtiest (us or them)...no  TV/computer games in sight the whole evening...finally ended about 9pm...baths...snack...bed...fantastic day...and...woke to a 5.8.


 

Blimey not surprised you felt exhausted I was exhausted just reading your post lol, but hey great waking numbers.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.8 so heading in the right direction,  still not eating as well as I could so I think this is why it is not going lower.


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2. Is that a house special because I don't remember having one before?



Congrats on your HS.

Good luck Flower hope all goes well today.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone after a rubbish nights sleep woke to 6.8 hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.8 so heading in the right direction,  still not eating as well as I could so I think this is why it is not going lower.


Lorraine...if you're feeling unwell  you need to prioritise...sometimes we can't do anything about those levels if we have a cold...stressed...worried...feeling unwell...don't push yourself too hard...make sure you eat what you need to get some energy/stamina back...when you're up to par...those levels will come down...hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone after a rubbish nights sleep woke to 6.8 hope you all are having a good day.


Barbara really hate it when I'm sleep deprived...but...still good consistent numbers...maybe some shut eye later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Blimey not surprised you felt exhausted I was exhausted just reading your post lol, but hey great waking numbers.


Had a great time B...thought today we could relax a little...all been for a nice long walk with the dog...bought comics to keep the little treasures busy...as they shot upstairs  excited at the prospect of bejewelling themselves with their free gifts in the comics (free...should have seen the price of the blasted things)...thought ahh...bless them...until I saw the pile of washing they brought down...so...this afternoons lesson will be in domestic drudgery with particular emphasis on how to use the washing machine/tumble dryer...teach them not to change their clothes every 5 minutes...the little treasures.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Knocked 3 mmols off the 4.7...added to the 3.9...so...grand total  of 4.2...used my calculator...so if that's wrong...not my fault.


My calculator comes up with 5.6 using that formula lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> My calculator comes up with 5.6 using that formula lol x


Where did you get that calculator from...the pound shop?...ooh actually...thinking about it...that's where mine came from...no doubt we'll be besieged with the right answer soon enough?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Where did you get that calculator from...the pound shop?...ooh actually...thinking about it...that's where mine came from...no doubt we'll be besieged with the right answer soon enough?


Well I get 4.7 - 3 = 1.7 add the 3.9 = 5.6 lol, I used the calculator on the laptop but I have a scientific and pocket one sitting here too lol x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Well I get 4.7 - 3 = 1.7 add the 3.9 = 5.6 lol, I used the calculator on the laptop but I have a scientific and pocket one sitting here too lol x


I think Bubbsie means she knocked 0.3 off, not 3. 
Find the average of two figures by adding them and dividing by 2. So 3.9+4.7 = 8.6. Divide by 2, so half 8.6 is 4.3. 
Voila, no calculators involved!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well I get 4.7 - 3 = 1.7 add the 3.9 = 5.6 lol, I used the calculator on the laptop but I have a scientific and pocket one sitting here too lol x


Oh...blimey I did it   the other way...subtracted 3 off the 4.7...added that to the 3.9= 4.2...I used the 'off the top of my head' approach...a system well know to mathophobes...i.e those who can't count...add...subtract...multiply with any degree of certainty...it is an entirely unproven...unscientific...amateur...useless system employed by the likes of me ...who expose their lack of mathematical genius readily & unashamedly....possibly why I'm always overdrawn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I think Bubbsie means she knocked 0.3 off, not 3.
> Find the average of two figures by adding them and dividing by 2. So 3.9+4.7 = 8.6. Divide by 2, so half 8.6 is 4.3.
> Voila, no calculators involved!


Robin...you are an absolute genius...of course that's exactly what I meant...honestly...ignore my previous response...I was just being modest!


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Robin...you are an absolute genius...of course that's exactly what I meant...honestly...ignore my previous response...I was just being modest!


I just went to school in an era where they drilled you in mental arithmetic! I remember every morning in primary school, a times tables test followed by a mental arithmetic test, all answers to be written down and collected in for teacher to mark!


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin cheers for that lol, @Bubbsie no comment haha!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I just went to school in an era where they drilled you in mental arithmetic! I remember every morning in primary school, a times tables test followed by a mental arithmetic test, all answers to be written down and collected in for teacher to mark!


OMG Robin...I would have baulked at the prospect of that...fills me with dread...always been hopeless at maths!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I just went to school in an era where they drilled you in mental arithmetic! I remember every morning in primary school, a times tables test followed by a mental arithmetic test, all answers to be written down and collected in for teacher to mark!


Same at my school  I do put it to good use when shopping - I mentally add up the cost of things and always know if I'm overcharged at the till (which happens more often than you might think!  )


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hope you manage to switch things around @wirralass, it can be difficult once you get out of kilter with your sleep patterns. Well done on the 4.6!
> 
> Good morning  5.3 for me today


Thank you Northie - I had a better night thanks - slept til 10.56am today and a 6.6 - still awake albeit 'matchsticks' eyes! Going to try to ride it out til tonight  Yet another good number for you - and so close to  HS again


----------



## Wirrallass

Don't faint folks - I woke up much earlier today and to a nice clickety clix 6.6 at 10.56. That'll do me today.
I see there's been mathematical problems on this thread to get the grey brain matter working! Those time tables have stuck with me too and the mental arithmetic @Northerner - hopeless at maths at school but like others has def come in handy over the years. Hope you all enjoy the remainder of the afternoon and evening, take care folks x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me on this sensor-less day...


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning, I missed posting yesterday (5.2 rising to 12.4 after brekkie), today 4.4 no brekkie yet , busy busy getting ready for a weekend away with a nice long drive to start and end it :/ Have a good day all


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks on this wet start to the day.
Had two hours sleep last night and my bgl at 04.51 was 10.3  which doesn't surprise me because I comfort ate through the night which I now regret 
Take care and I hope you all get the numbers you want today x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy evening last night...raining full pelt here...great letter writing weather...who knows...may even get my paperwork done...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning folks on this wet start to the day.
> Had two hours sleep last night and my bgl at 04.51 was 10.3 - which doesn't surprise me because I comfort ate through the night which I now regret.
> Take care and I hope you all get the numbers you want today x
> View attachment 4335


WL...had my spell of that at the weekend...can't tell you what I ate...would make your hair curl...just need to get it out of your system...unsettling when our sleep pattern is out of synch...I have that occasionally...that's when my resolve is usually at it's lowest...you'll get there.


----------



## Wirrallass

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning, I missed posting yesterday (5.2 rising to 12.4 after brekkie), today 4.4 no brekkie yet , busy busy getting ready for a weekend away with a nice long drive to start and end it :/ Have a good day all





AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning, I missed posting yesterday (5.2 rising to 12.4 after brekkie), today 4.4 no brekkie yet , busy busy getting ready for a weekend away with a nice long drive to start and end it :/ Have a good day all


Tiz good to get away from the humdrum of daily life - safe journey wherever you're travelling to Andy and hope the weather is in your favour whilst you're away, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy evening last night...raining full pelt here...great letter writing weather...who knows...may even get my paperwork done...woke to a 5.7.


Morning Bubbs - it rained all night here - at least i wont need to water the garden today Now get that paperwork done early before 'your little treasures' wake up!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 12.2 for me but like others, comfort eating. And post weekend using up of everything. Carol was the recycle bin, so fridge  getting emptied before work. Good luck to all with appointments, and hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.3 for me. Looks like it has finally stopped raining.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> WL...had my spell of that at the weekend...can't tell you what I ate...would make your hair curl...just need to get it out of your system...unsettling when our sleep pattern is out of synch...I have that occasionally...that's when my resolve is usually at it's lowest...you'll get there.


The thing is - the more carbs I eat, the more carbs I want - especially when it comes down to chocolate brioche swirls vicious circle


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 4 3 and this is my 1000 post, wow. How did that happen!
Back to my tent soon, so grateful for my bed last night, it might stop raining tomorrow in Wiltshire.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> The thing is - the more carbs I eat, the more carbs I want - especially when it comes down to chocolate brioche swirls vicious circle


I know that feeling WL...bit like 'chasing your own  tail '...round & round...it will come to it's natural conclusion...been under pressure recently...TIMBY...HbA1c...waiting for results...it all takes it's toll...don't be too hard on yourself...a bit of distance between you and the DF...soon see her off.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning folks on this wet start to the day.
> Had two hours sleep last night and my bgl at 04.51 was 10.3  which doesn't surprise me because I comfort ate through the night which I now regret
> Take care and I hope you all get the numbers you want today x
> View attachment 4335


That sounds a difficult night, hope you can sleep later and have a gentle day.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good Morning all, 4 3 and this is my 1000 post, wow. How did that happen!
> Back to my tent soon, so grateful for my bed last night, it might stop raining tomorrow in Wiltshire.
> Have a good day everyone.


Your 1000 post deserves a DRUM ROLL NJ - congratulations and a 4.3 to celebrate - hope you're aches & pains are less troublesome now x


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 12.2 for me but like others, comfort eating. And post weekend using up of everything. Carol was the recycle bin, so fridge  getting emptied before work. Good luck to all with appointments, and hope everyone has a good day


Be a sin to waste it Carol...now its empty...best foot forward (never thought I'd hear myself using that old chestnut...or that one)...had to rein myself in much of this week...at one point felt I was on a self destruct collision course...will never buy those Krispy Kreme again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I know that feeling WL...bit like 'chasing your own  tail '...round & round...it will come to it's natural conclusion...been under pressure recently...TIMBY...HbA1c...waiting for results...it all takes it's toll...don't be too hard on yourself...a bit of distance between you and the DF...soon see her off.


Thanks Bubbs - I've got to draw the reins in sooner or later - preferably later - i mean sooner! I cant ignore my Diabetes for ever!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbs - it rained all night here - at least i wont need to water the garden today Now get that paperwork done early before 'your little treasures' wake up!


Peeing down here WL...will be staying in today...perfect weather for paperwork...girls still fast asleep...went to bed late last night...makes me laugh when they get so excited about being allowed to stay up late...the honest truth was...writing some challenge letters (Blasted CCG's)...got so involved wasn't watching the time...bad parenting skills...won't tell them that...they think it was a treat.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> That sounds a difficult night, hope you can sleep later and have a gentle day.


Thanks NJ - I rode it out yesterday alright and fell asleep at a reasonable time last night but only for two blinkin hours! Think I will go for a walk before night fall to see if this will help induce a longer sleep x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thanks Bubbs - I've got to draw the reins in sooner or later - preferably later - i mean sooner! I cant ignore my Diabetes for ever!


You've done so well...diet & exercise only...takes considerable effort...don't believe we fully appreciate how hard that is...my hat comes off to all who manage that way ..depending on the results of my HbA1c might be giving that a go soon...the prospect is daunting...but...will give it a go if it's the right time...chin up (sound like my old mum here)...new week...new start.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Your 1000 post deserves a DRUM ROLL NJ - congratulations and a 4.3 to celebrate - hope you're aches & pains are less troublesome now x


Thanks! Truth is ribs still hurting and will for a few days I expect.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Peeing down here WL...will be staying in today...perfect weather for paperwork...girls still fast asleep...went to bed late last night...makes me laugh when they get so excited about being allowed to stay up late...the honest truth was...writing some challenge letters (Blasted CCG's)...got so involved wasn't watching the time...bad parenting skills...won't tell them that...they think it was a treat.


If the girls can't have treats - intentional or not when they're on holiday, its not worth goin away!! Bless their little cotton socks


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks! Truth is ribs still hurting and will for a few days I expect.


Bruised ribs take a while to recover so try to be patient - bloomin' guy ropes!! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> You've done so well...diet & exercise only...takes considerable effort...don't believe we fully appreciate how hard that is...my hat comes off to all who manage that way ..depending on the results of my HbA1c might be giving that a go soon...the prospect is daunting...but...will give it a go if it's the right time...chin up (sound like my old mum here)...new week...new start.


Thanks. I have to admit D&E only isnt easy by a long shot  - for me anyway - but one has to get on with it - what other choices do i have - i dont tolerate Metfartin so was more or less forced to follow the D&E and LC diet. Yes a new week x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.3 for me. Looks like it has finally stopped raining.
> Have a goid day everyone.


Thank you kiskel you too. Ah you just missed out on a HS - (not the first time)so near yet so far away!! Tomorrow maybe?! x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent. All we had yesterday was a bit of drizzle.
Hope you all have a good Wednesday. 
4.4 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 12.2 for me but like others, comfort eating. And post weekend using up of everything. Carol was the recycle bin, so fridge  getting emptied before work. Good luck to all with appointments, and hope everyone has a good day


We are a right pair of naughty girls arent we? Glad to see I'm not on my own - somehow makes me feel less guilty


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  4.1 here, no idea what was going on yesterday but highest I got to was 6.7 post breakfast, will see how things go today, have a fantastic day my lovelies  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Room on the 6.2 step for me Northie?
I blame the mint humbug I had before bed


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  4.1 here, no idea what was going on yesterday but highest I got to was 6.7 post breakfast, will see how things go today, have a fantastic day my lovelies  x


Thanks Kaylz, you too - I think the DF has been trying to do her rounds & not getting very far with some folk! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  4.1 here, no idea what was going on yesterday but highest I got to was 6.7 post breakfast, will see how things go today, have a fantastic day my lovelies  x


Still pulling in those good numbers K...well done...mine have been up & down daytime...more balanced the last day...hoping that continues...at least for the next couple of weekend...review due soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning to all my D family, hope you are all well. A 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> That sounds a difficult night, hope you can sleep later and have a gentle day.


Thank you, I cant let it happen too often NJ - I'll have to find another way of getting through sleepless nights without gorging myself with all & sundry - can't see getting my teeth stuck into a book either - doesn't quite have the same ring to it! x


----------



## Robin

The DF was definitely in this area last night, I was 4.8 at 4am when I happened to wake ( like Northie, I'm between sensors and back to strips at the moment ) and 7.3 when I woke just now.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner 

Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.


((((((Hugs)))))) and then some more. Not at all what you'd hoped from your appointment.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Robin  I knew it hadn't mended as it is so painful but there's always that little bit of hope that things might just go right..... one day!


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.


((((Hugs)))) @Flower oh so much to deal with, sending strict messages to DF to give you a break, and hoping that there are other suggestions. May today be much easier for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.



Sorry to hear things are not good at the moment.  10.4 for me today so heading back in the right direction,  still improvements to be made in my diet but getting there again slowly.


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.



Sorry to hear your news Flower sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Barbara W

Morning on this horrible wet windy morning I was up early and in Morrisons at 7.20 this morning then onto Lidl getting soaked inbetween as couldn't manage a brolly and my shopping gggrrrrr.  Woke to 6.8 this morning. Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - lovely day here.

I awoke to 5.5 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.


Must have been an awful day for you yesterday Flower...not surprised your head is brimming...not going to offer any of the usual platitudes...feel the need to say hope the DF f***s off...gives you a break...for Christ's sake...will be difficult listening to any discussion on further treatment...however...at least you will know exactly who said what to whom...that all options are considered...get to have some input (?)..it's such a battle for you...not the first...which hopefully will give you the advantage on that malicious little b***h (DF)...no doubt we will all be thinking of you & routing for you at the meeting...and with the operation...hoping very much the DF will get kicked firmly into touch...take care...Barbara


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning on this horrible wet windy morning I was up early and in Morrisons at 7.20 this morning then onto Lidl getting soaked inbetween as couldn't manage a brolly and my shopping gggrrrrr.  Woke to 6.8 this morning. Hope everyone has a good day x


Bloody hell Barbara...6.8 is great going with two impending food shops in prospect...my pet hates...food shopping...supermarkets...especially in bad weather...so pretty good going so far...hope you're home...warm & dry...feet up...but...not until everything is packed away where it should be...hate that part too...actually...while the kids are here...might do a huge shop...they can pack & put away...they think it's great fun...best make use of that before they grow out of it.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good Morning all, 4 3 and this is my 1000 post, wow. How did that happen!
> Back to my tent soon, so grateful for my bed last night, it might stop raining tomorrow in Wiltshire.
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on your 1,000th post - thank you for all your contributions  Bet you didn't expect it to be like October when you agreed to sleep in a tent in early August!  Hope you have a peaceful, and dry night


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all  I'll squash on the 6.2 step with you Northerner and Greyhound Gal please, I'll bring my raincoat  I'll show you my sensor if you're feeling bereft Northerner
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't grown any new bone so my leg is in jeopardy. The surgeon is arranging a meeting with surgeons from the region and said he'll present my case. I assumed that meant he'd take my notes but he asked me to attend as well. I hate reading medical letters about myself let alone sit listening to surgeons discussing amputation- I really hope there are other suggestions . My head is brimful, then waiting for me when I got in was a general anaesthetic assessment appointment in 2 weeks for my retina surgery which is quicker than I expected. Diabetes just get lost will you.


Sorry to hear this @Flower, it sounds like you have a difficult few weeks ahead  Free {{{HUGS}}} on the 6.2 step today, and a stint on the piñata circuit for the DF...


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all - 6.3 @ 7.23am Tuesday, 7.1 @ 6.34am Wednesday not bad after a very piggy dinner the night before. Good food, just too much of it plus Cashews and beetroot.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Bloody hell Barbara...6.8 is great going with two impending food shops in prospect...my pet hates...food shopping...supermarkets...especially in bad weather...so pretty good going so far...hope you're home...warm & dry...feet up...but...not until everything is packed away where it should be...hate that part too...actually...while the kids are here...might do a huge shop...they can pack & put away...they think it's great fun...best make use of that before they grow out of it.



Humping more shopping than I anticipated why cant I just stick to my list  home but wet all and all put away.  That made me laugh that you may do a huge shop and let the grandchildren help , well after all they need to earn their keep lol. If your weather is a bad as it is here today how do you keep them entertained???.  I have the grandchildren for 3-4 days I don't know how you do it that's all I can manage I get to worn out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Humping more shopping than I anticipated why cant I just stick to my list  home but wet all and all put away.  That made me laugh that you may do a huge shop and let the grandchildren help , well after all they need to earn their keep lol. If your weather is a bad as it is here today how do you keep them entertained???.  I have the grandchildren for 3-4 days I don't know how you do it that's all I can manage I get to worn out.


We went to the park...took the dog for a long walk...they got soaking wet...they loved it...if I let them do the housework...they'd be so happy (mind you I'd have to do it again after)...any kind of domestic chore...more than happy to get stuck in...mind you...they're only eight...so give them time...won't want to lift a finger shortly.


----------



## Amigo

Thinking of you @Flower x


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on your 1,000th post - thank you for all your contributions  Bet you didn't expect it to be like October when you agreed to sleep in a tent in early August!  Hope you have a peaceful, and dry night
> 
> View attachment 4336


Thanks!  I came home as ribs still hurting from falling over guy rope and missing the warmth and comfort of my bed. Weather is so shocking! Tomorrow I will stay for the last three nights and sun is forecast! 
I have received so much from this forum, very grateful to you and everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning... early start...two very excited little girls to contend with...taking them & their friends next door to the cinema...The Emoji Movie...they are looking forward to seeing Mr Pooh & his son No:2 (?)...characters in the film...how times change...booked seats at the end of the aisle...hoping for a snooze while the film runs...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks!  I came home as ribs still hurting from falling over guy rope and missing the warmth and comfort of my bed. Weather is so shocking! Tomorrow I will stay for the last three nights and sun is forecast!
> I have received so much from this forum, very grateful to you and everyone.


Hadn't realised you were there the whole weekend Jo...fingers crossed the sun makes an appearance for you...step away from those guy ropes...have your torch close by!


----------



## khskel

Morning again already. It seemed to arrive very suddenly. 6.5 for me. Looks like a rare dry day in prospect for today.
Let's be level out there.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Thanks Robin  I knew it hadn't mended as it is so painful but there's always that little bit of hope that things might just go right..... one day!


So sorry to read this, Flower. (((More hugs))) from me.

Morning all. A tubby little 9.0 here - oops! Had dinner late last night after a busy day. Shouldn't have had that pud, ho hum.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from slightly wet and very overcast E Kent . The breeze is getting it's running shoes on and the heatings come on all by itself.
4.0 today
Hope no one receives  much of that wet stuff today .
@New-journey.  How are you, I hope the soreness is starting to ease.  You take care ok , especially if staying overnight. Make sure you take a torch with you if out when it's dark we don't want those guy ropes /pegs catching you out again.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Thanks Robin  I knew it hadn't mended as it is so painful but there's always that little bit of hope that things might just go right..... one day!


Sorry to hear this @Flower .


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.4 for me this morning, at least it's dry this morning but still very breezy . Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.8 for me today, and time to apply a new libre later 
Looks like a nice day in store today. I've got some new kit for my bow so I think I'll have a trip to the archery field this afternoon to test it out and get my sights sorted for Sunday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  4.3 for me today, feeling like it may be a tad colder today, did some retail therapy yesterday, bought a new phone case not bad for £2.90 but it got worse and I spent £40 on a purse  lol radley though so not TOO bad haha, have a nice day everyone  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  4.3 for me today, feeling like it may be a tad colder today, did some retail therapy yesterday, bought a new phone case not bad for £2.90 but it got worse and I spent £40 on a purse  lol radley though so not TOO bad haha, have a nice day everyone  x


A good buy K...have so many Radley bags...great quality...last you a life time (at long as not too abusive with them)...good for you!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.7 for me today. The clouds are slowly going over London and the sky is getting blue. Sending some hugs your way @Flower XX


----------



## New-journey

Morning all 6.1 after eating dextrose in the night, not done that since very early on after diagnose.
But sun is shining, and going to stay in tent tonight with torch and promise to not fall over again!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning from slightly wet and very overcast E Kent . The breeze is getting it's running shoes on and the heatings come on all by itself.
> 4.0 today
> Hope no one receives  much of that wet stuff today .
> @New-journey.  How are you, I hope the soreness is starting to ease.  You take care ok , especially if staying overnight. Make sure you take a torch with you if out when it's dark we don't want those guy ropes /pegs catching you out again.


Thanks for your kind thoughts and will be super careful! Pain is now getting slightly better and going to keep on with the pain killers. Hope it's warmer later.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A good buy K...have so many Radley bags...great quality...last you a life time (at long as not too abusive with them)...good for you!


Been thinking about it for a few days now and it just got to the point of why the h**l not haha, I don't treat myself very often so might as well x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.8 here. Was 3.5 yesterday evening, tried a small protein bar before bed ( after the jelly baby treatment) That went well....


----------



## Amigo

Last day of my little jaunt to the seaside. Awoke with a 7.6 after going to bed on a 6 

Probably pain connected. My foot went into an excruciating cramp 3 days ago and never came out of it. Been a challenge to walk!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Last day of my little jaunt to the seaside. Awoke with a 7.6 after going to bed on a 6
> 
> Probably pain connected. My foot went into an excruciating cramp 3 days ago and never came out of it. Been a challenge to walk!


I hope it eases, cramp is awful 

A rare lie-in for me, woke to a Contour Next 6.7  Sun is shining and there is colour again in the world!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.4 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

9 for me today, so back in single figures at last.  Starting to get back on track with eating but still a way to go.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning all, it's an 11.2 for me no idea why it's 11.2 but  I've put a smiley face because the diabetic nurse at the hospital said she's happy with my numbers to be between 4 and 12.0 and if it gets to over 12.0 then to correct

Waking numbers since I've come home from hospital from 4th Aug to 9th Aug
15.2 / 4.3 / 8.3 / 8.3 / 7.3 / 7.1 - reading from left to right 15.2 being 4th Aug


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> 15.2 / 4.3 / 8.3 / 8.3 / 7.3 / 7.1 - reading from left to right 15.2 being 4th Aug


Nice and steady, Gill, since 6th August, today just looks like one of those blips - possibly because you've had such a shake-up recently. Hope things settle back into those single-figure readings


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Nice and steady, Gill, since 6th August, today just looks like one of those blips - possibly because you've had such a shake-up recently. Hope things settle back into those single-figure readings


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.0 @ 7ish  Pleased with that on the Codefree, it would be a 5.0 on the Contour I think.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yes they have been nice and steady which I'm really pleased about. During the night last night I had 4.7 then 8.0. Since the 11.2 waking it crept up to 16.2 before my breakfast but I've now done my breakfast injection which included a correction dose. I will check again in approx 2 hours time


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Thursday morning folks on this calm but bright day.
Awoke late again to 6.6 ~ but I'm fine with this.
Take care everyone & I wish you a pain free and stress free day. x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

So a couple of hours after my breakfast and breakfast insulin my BG has come down from 16.2 to 14.0. I'm feeling annoyed though because of these higher numbers today


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> So a couple of hours after my breakfast and breakfast insulin my BG has come down from 16.2 to 14.0. I'm feeling annoyed though because of these higher numbers today


Just try and go with the flow for now Gill - the numbers are providing information that will be helpful in the longer term in helping you to identify possible patterns that you can then act upon  Bear in mind that the insulin has 'covered' your breakfast, and levels are now below your pre-meal level, which shows the correction is working - and you will still have insulin working to bring your levels down further. Hopefully, your levels will be back to a good number before your next meal


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Just try and go with the flow for now Gill - the numbers are providing information that will be helpful in the longer term in helping you to identify possible patterns that you can then act upon  Bear in mind that the insulin has 'covered' your breakfast, and levels are now below your pre-meal level, which shows the correction is working - and you will still have insulin working to bring your levels down further. Hopefully, your levels will be back to a good number before your next meal



Thanks Northerner aka Alan, and I'm happy to say that before lunch my levels were 10.3 so I ate and injected then tested approx 2 hours later and they were a nice 6.8  and now before tea it's 5.3 . What that blip was earlier today I have no idea about, I did have supper last night which was an oven bottom muffin and a packet of mini cheddars but I made sure I injected for this and numbers during the night were 4.7 then 8.0 then came the horrible numbers


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

Hello All, it's been a while.  I've been getting low to mid 5s with the odd 6 thrown in there.  But recently when I've been getting back from work I've been in the 2.5 to 3.5's for no reason.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks Northerner aka Alan, and I'm happy to say that before lunch my levels were 10.3 so I ate and injected then tested approx 2 hours later and they were a nice 6.8  and now before tea it's 5.3 .


Result!


----------



## Wirrallass

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Hello All, it's been a while.  I've been getting low to mid 5s with the odd 6 thrown in there.  But recently when I've been getting back from work I've been in the 2.5 to 3.5's for no reason.


That's diabetes for you ~ we never know what it's going to present us with ~ or when ~ hope your numbers settle down soon & back in the mid 4's ~ nice to see you again Anthony, hope you are well, take care


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Alan - first on the ships deck again!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Morning Alan - first on the ships deck again!


Woke at 4 and realised I wasn't going to get back to sleep again! Don't feel tired though, but probably will later


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Woke at 4 and realised I wasn't going to get back to sleep again! Don't feel tired though, but probably will later


I know that feeling all too well - I've been awake all night.....again drifted in and out of sleep but thats all - having breakfast now but realised I havn't testedHope you get some shut eye later Northie


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> I know that feeling all too well - I've been awake all night.....again drifted in and out of sleep but thats all - having breakfast now but realised I havn't testedHope you get some shut eye later Northie


Sorry to hear you are having such trouble sleeping, I hope you manage a better night tonight  Make sure you get out for a nice walk in the fresh air today


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you are having such trouble sleeping, I hope you manage a better night tonight  Make sure you get out for a nice walk in the fresh air today


Thank you - so do I - can't function when deprived of sleep - it seems to be a way of life for me atm but hey ho at least I'm still breathing


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, last post for a few days as no internet til we get back Monday, yesterday was a 5.3 wake up and this morning a 5.2. Numbers in general seem good have replaced breakfast thick sliced toast with medium and kept in single figures for 2 days now  Have a fun weekend all


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks on this crisp Friday morning. Hope you all get those magic numbers to end the week with and safe journey to those who are travelling ~ take care & enjoy your weekend folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, last post for a few days as no internet til we get back Monday, yesterday was a 5.3 wake up and this morning a 5.2. Numbers in general seem good have replaced breakfast thick sliced toast with medium and kept in single figures for 2 days now  Have a fun weekend all


Nice numbers there AndyG - enjoy your mini break - hope the weather stays fine for you, take care.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - I hsd to treatva 3.2 hypo at 1am, so to waken to 6.0 I can live with


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Last day of my little jaunt to the seaside. Awoke with a 7.6 after going to bed on a 6
> 
> Probably pain connected. My foot went into an excruciating cramp 3 days ago and never came out of it. Been a challenge to walk!


OUCH!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 for me. A stealthy 2.2 before bed. First time I've had a real wobbler for quite a while. Quickly treated and happy with the end result. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  6.0 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until after 6am...yesssssssssssss...last day of the girls holiday...had great fun...exhausting schedule...time for a rest now...both back home to London tomorrow morning...meeting up with some old DUK friends while there...can't wait to see them all...honoured they're traveling so far...oops forgot...woke to a 5.9...no idea how...got stuck into that popcorn at the cinema!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here. 

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Last day of my little jaunt to the seaside. Awoke with a 7.6 after going to bed on a 6
> 
> Probably pain connected. My foot went into an excruciating cramp 3 days ago and never came out of it. Been a challenge to walk!


Oooo Amigo - so sorry to see your endless cramps are causing you so much pain - i empathise totally - suffer with night leg cramps myself - hope it has eased up for you by the time you read this (((hugs))) take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, last post for a few days as no internet til we get back Monday, yesterday was a 5.3 wake up and this morning a 5.2. Numbers in general seem good have replaced breakfast thick sliced toast with medium and kept in single figures for 2 days now  Have a fun weekend all


Well done on your House Special Andy


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Not read any posts yet so I hope your all fine. 
4.0 libre, 5.1 meter.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 9.1 for me. Can't believe it's Friday. Looking forward to weekend


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Not read any posts yet so I hope your all fine.
> 4.0 libre, 5.1 meter.


So close to that House Special Lin - maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.6 meter / 4.8 libre this morning. Weather people said is was going to be an awful day here today, but so far bright blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until after 6am...yesssssssssssss...last day of the girls holiday...had great fun...exhausting schedule...time for a rest now...both back home to London tomorrow morning...meeting up with some old DUK friends while there...can't wait to see them all...honoured they're traveling so far...oops forgot...woke to a 5.9...no idea how...got stuck into that popcorn at the cinema!


Morning Bubbsie - I guess your house is going to seem quiet after a week of hilarities & laughter from your 'little treasures' - but I'm sure you will welcome some peace time to yourself with Harry wondering what the devil has just gone on in the past seven days whilst he lounges in your comfy chair Enjoy your re-union with friends. 5.9 not bad considering


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie - I guess your house is going to seem quiet after a week of hilarities & laughter from your 'little treasures' - but I'm sure you will welcome some peace time to yourself with Harry wondering what the devil has just gone on in the past seven days whilst he lounges in your comfy chair Enjoy your re-union with friends. 5.9 not bad considering


Not bad WL...lucky more like...had a fabulous week...however...lot of serious letters to write this weekend...off to Bristol on Monday...to see more long standing friends...then if possible...would be great to fit some work in...girls have had a great time...me...I've managed to 'hold up' so far...flagging a bit now...urghhhhhhhhhhhh...but...not going to admit it to them...up & active while they're about...as soon as they've gone up to bed...Harry gets in his own chair...I flump into the comfy one....oh the relief!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. An annoying and totally unexpected 11.2 for me this morning. Hope I'm not coming down with something!!! I feel fine. Hopefully just a blip. Still, I'm glad its finally Friday, half day and off to the Great British Beer Festival later.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  had trouble with the page not responding or would have posted sooner  4.5 here, turned into a beautiful day yesterday, not convinced it will today though, dull and cold at the moment  hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Sunny at the moment, but due to cloud over later, there's a weather saying about the day starting off too well.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning hope you are all well, bit late posting but searching the web for a new lawn mower mine has decided to part ways  all ordered just need to pick up later so all is well i do like my lawn looking neat and tidy lol 

Woke to 6.8 this morning after another restless night don't know what's going on with me ATM oh well it's Friday and the sun is out so all good.  

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning all  I'm happy to say that it's a 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Amigo

A 5.7 for me this morning  Slept well and took anti-inflammatories. It's obvious what pushes my levels up on a morning now. It's clearly not always about food intake.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.4 for me, so going the wrong way again, but I do have this blocked nose and sneezing that I can't shake, I have tried taking antihistamine in case it is an allergy and cold & flu tabs in case it is a cold, but neither do anything.  Anyway have a good weekend all.  I am off to a sugar fairy decorating class tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.4 for me, so going the wrong way again, but I do have this blocked nose and sneezing that I can't shake, I have tried taking antihistamine in case it is an allergy and cold & flu tabs in case it is a cold, but neither do anything.  Anyway have a good weekend all.  I am off to a sugar fairy decorating class tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this Lorraine  Hope you are feeling better soon, and don't sneeze into the fairy glitter!


----------



## Ditto

7.6 @ 9.29, not surprised really, I've been eating some good food lately, but far too much of it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy weekend...girls going home...meeting friends in London...it's been a mad week...managed to last the distance (just)...great fun...but exhausting...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 5.7 for me this morning  Slept well and took anti-inflammatories. It's obvious what pushes my levels up on a morning now. It's clearly not always about food intake.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


Thank goodness Amigo...nothing beats a decent sleep.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a nice weekend.
It's rather overcast here.  6.4 today Feeling rather yukky I'll be glad when these Anti Bs kick in, Still I slept well for me .


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all from my messy tent in a field somewhere in Wiltshire. 4,1 yesterday and 3.9 this morning. Just about surviving with sore ribs and for some mad reason pancreas behaving differently because I am in a tent! Actually I am having a good time despite all this, working with teenagers today and home tomorrow. 
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovely peeps  4.8 here, seem to have lost the thumping headache I was suffering with yesterday woohoo lol, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all from my messy tent in a field somewhere in Wiltshire. 4,1 yesterday and 3.9 this morning. Just about surviving with sore ribs and for some mad reason pancreas behaving differently because I am in a tent! Actually I am having a good time despite all this, working with teenagers today and home tomorrow.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Well done Jo...bruised robs...teenagers... guy ropes...tents...all in the same week...you deserve a medal.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 6.1 meter / 4.9 libre this morning. Slightly overcast but dry. 
Hope the anti-b kick in soon and you start to feel better @Ljc


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Haven't done a waking test in ages.  So, this morning, I is 5.7.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Hope you all have a nice weekend.
> It's rather overcast here.  6.4 today Feeling rather yukky I'll be glad when these Anti Bs kick in, Still I slept well for me .


Said it already this morning  Lin...but there's nothing better than a decent sleep...antibiotics almost never start working until we've almost finished them...or is that just me?...have a good weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.3 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh for me, oh yeah.

All I did yesterday afternoon was hoover my 'office' and wipe down the furniture (the dust was how thick? don't ask!), but my body's acting like I ran a half marathon or something...I hope hoovering isn't the secret to decent glucose control.

Enjoy the weekend ev1.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh for me, oh yeah.
> 
> All I did yesterday afternoon was hoover my 'office' and wipe down the furniture (the dust was how thick? don't ask!), but my body's acting like I ran a half marathon or something...I hope hoovering isn't the secret to decent glucose control.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend ev1.


Bloden...congratulations...what's that you say?...can't hear you...I'm hoovering.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden...congratulations...what's that you say?...can't hear you...I'm hoovering.


I said (shouting) it's the secret to decent glucose control, you know!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Woke to a hot and snotty 7.3. Was thinking of going back to bed but cats demanding food and a litter change. Now down to 6.1. I seem to have an inverted version of the DP. Think I'll try a shower and some breakfast.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 6.6 for me today.

Lovely to see your HS Bloden, I agree hoovering has a lot to answer for -some good, some not so good- it always sends me hypo but with clean floors 

Have a stable bg Saturday all


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. Woke to a hot and snotty 7.3. Was thinking of going back to bed but cats demanding food and a litter change. Now down to 6.1. I seem to have an inverted version of the DP. Think I'll try a shower and some breakfast.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Hope you are feeling better as the day progresses


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I said (shouting) it's the secret to decent glucose control, you know!


Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttt...still hoovering!


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks. A not too shabby 6.7 for me after the midnight munchies!  Not carb ones though.


----------



## Carolg

dont know where my post went but here's a short version
9.3 for me and pleased levels are mainly going down. Raining here so will join the housework brigade. I'm on the search for a rose coloured Caithness glass bowl that I've put somewhere "safe". Excuse for a clear out!!


Found original post. Looking at too many threads before coffee kicked in. Have a good day all


----------



## Barbara W

Morning was a 6.4 from me this morning have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kentoldlady

Hello all. 4.6 today.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. Woke to a hot and snotty 7.3. Was thinking of going back to bed but cats demanding food and a litter change. Now down to 6.1. I seem to have an inverted version of the DP. Think I'll try a shower and some breakfast.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks.
Woke up to a 7.3 this morning ~ higher than my normal but not surprised!
Hope you all have a great weekend, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

I actually had a very good nights sleep last night after not sleeping for a few nights - wondering if this was because I took an antihistamine tab - the one thats supposed to be none drowsy? x


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I actually had a very good nights sleep last night after not sleeping for a few nights - wondering if this was because I took an antihistamine tab - the one thats supposed to be none drowsy? x


Pleased to hear you slept well last night .


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Pleased to hear you slept well last night .


Thanks Lin - was getting a tad fed up walking around in a zombi state then crashing during the day - feel so much better for having a good nights solid sleep  - dont know about you but I cant function without it! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy weekend...girls going home...meeting friends in London...it's been a mad week...managed to last the distance (just)...great fun...but exhausting...woke to a 5.6.


Ah! I'm sure you'll miss the girls. Have a great re-union weekend Bubbsie - catchup next week - nice number too x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  bit late with my post today but it was 4.8 for me this morning. I went out last night and had 1 and a half pints of cider, didn't have any supper as was too tired and not all that hungry but BG when I went to bed was 9.4 then during the night 4.3


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Morning folks. A not too shabby 6.7 for me after the midnight munchies!  Not carb ones though.





Carolg said:


> dont know where my post went but here's a short version
> 9.3 for me and pleased levels are mainly going down. Raining here so will join the housework brigade. I'm on the search for a rose coloured Caithness glass bowl that I've put somewhere "safe". Excuse for a clear out!!
> 
> 
> Found original post. Looking at too many threads before coffee kicked in. Have a good day all


well, just an update. A few months back I hunted for a glass bowl that had been my mum's. After several phone calls and cupboards emptied and tidied, looked around and there was the bowl on my work surface with pears in it. Guess where I found the rose coloured bowl???'same place with fruit in it. Who is the numpty???


----------



## Ditto

I think I was 7.0 @ 7.56am but it seems such a long time ago now...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Tadaaaa!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning Northie ~ did you oversleep? Yipee a House Special x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Good morning Northie ~ did you oversleep? Yipee a House Special x


Thanks @wirralass  I did oversleep actually, slept very well last night - hope the same is true of you


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here.

Going to an antiquities fair later - I feel I'll fit in perfectly! Not taking much cash with me tho. Just looking...


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Tadaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370


Show off 
That's a graph to be proud off. Mines not so good as yours


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  back to a 4.1 for me, hope everyone has a lovely day  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent. 
I hope you all have a good day and slept well last night. 
I was 4.5 in bed. 

.

As you can see I was injesting some glucose last night, orange ones they were  I won't be buying them again.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.5 here.
> 
> Going to an antiquities fair later - I feel I'll fit in perfectly! Not taking much cash with me tho. Just looking...


I know the feeling, a wee {{{hug}}} for you


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. I'll join the 4 club if I may with a 4.4.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...just got up...exhausting day yesterday...took the girls home to London...met some 'old friend's...who make a lovely couple...wondering if I need to buy a new hat?...introduced to their 'little
one'...here she is in all her glory...woke to a 5.9


----------



## khskel

A less snotty 6.1 for me. Seeing those libre graphs is making me think it's time I got another sensor. I could do with sorting my afternoon levels out.
Going to pick up some furniture bargains wife and daughter purchased yesterday.
Have a good day everyone, it's looking quite pleasant outside.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> A less snotty 6.1 for me. Seeing those libre graphs is making me think it's time I got another sensor. I could do with sorting my afternoon levels out.
> Going to pick up some furniture bargains wife and daughter purchased yesterday.
> Have a good day everyone, it's looking quite pleasant outside.


Ooh khskel...could be the thought of all that retail therapy (otherwise known as bargains)!


----------



## Amigo

Well it's a 6.7 on this morning of my Ruby Wedding Anniversary (40 yrs - I was a child bride!).
Hard to believe and I hardly feel old enough. Then I felt the aching joints and tested my blood and thought, 'who are you trying to kid!'


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Well it's a 6.7 on this morning of my Ruby Wedding Anniversary (40 yrs - I was a child bride!).
> Hard to believe and I hardly feel old enough. Then I felt the aching joints and tested my blood and thought, 'who are you trying to kid!'


Happy Anniversary Amigo...celebrations today?


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Happy Anniversary Amigo...celebrations today?



The family are going out tonight for a meal Bubbsie but it's also my son's birthday today so that takes precedence!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> The family are going out tonight for a meal Bubbsie but it's also my son's birthday today so that takes precedence!


Nothing wrong with a double celebration.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning to you all  5.0 for me this morning - it was another night out for me last night well it was my Son's birthday on Friday so he has to see the whole of the weekend through  I had 1 and a half pints of cider when I was out and had some supper before bed which was injected for 
Bedtime 10.7
During night 7.1
During night 7.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, only just been able to access the Internet. ( fixed the problem in the time honoured way of turning my iPad off and back on again). 5.5 for me several hours ago!


----------



## Hazel

Very late today just wakened to 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, only just been able to access the Internet. ( fixed the problem in the time honoured way of turning my iPad off and back on again). 5.5 for me several hours ago!


I hope you employed a fully-qualified IT professional to tell you that!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Thanks @wirralass  I did oversleep actually, slept very well last night - hope the same is true of you


Thanks Northie ~ I eventually fell asleep for six hours as everyone else was waking up


----------



## Flower

Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!

I was 3.3 when I woke up and after getting up I dropped down to 2.0 where I found myself hobbling round and round in circles in the kitchen with a cup of boiling water. No idea! I presumably was intending to make coffee. Urggh not had a rubbish start to the day like that for a while, it is so frightening. I really had to think hard to make myself do something that would solve the situation. At 6.3 now and keeping my eye on the ball. I seem to have had an inverted dawn phenomenon today. 

I hope your Sunday is going better


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!
> 
> I was 3.3 when I woke up and after getting up I dropped down to 2.0 where I found myself hobbling round and round in circles in the kitchen with a cup of boiling water. No idea! I presumably was intending to make coffee. Urggh not had a rubbish start to the day like that for a while, it is so frightening. I really had to think hard to make myself do something that would solve the situation. At 6.3 now and keeping my eye on the ball. I seem to have had an inverted dawn phenomenon today.
> 
> I hope your Sunday is going better


OMG Flower that could have been catastrophic - burns thank goodness you somehow found the presence of mind to solve the situation. Hope the rest of your day is less stressful, take care x


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!
> 
> I was 3.3 when I woke up and after getting up I dropped down to 2.0 where I found myself hobbling round and round in circles in the kitchen with a cup of boiling water. No idea! I presumably was intending to make coffee. Urggh not had a rubbish start to the day like that for a while, it is so frightening. I really had to think hard to make myself do something that would solve the situation. At 6.3 now and keeping my eye on the ball. I seem to have had an inverted dawn phenomenon today.
> 
> I hope your Sunday is going better


Oh Flower what an awful start you've had today, I hope you feel better now! and have a stable time for the rest of the day x


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!
> 
> I was 3.3 when I woke up and after getting up I dropped down to 2.0 where I found myself hobbling round and round in circles in the kitchen with a cup of boiling water. No idea! I presumably was intending to make coffee. Urggh not had a rubbish start to the day like that for a while, it is so frightening. I really had to think hard to make myself do something that would solve the situation. At 6.3 now and keeping my eye on the ball. I seem to have had an inverted dawn phenomenon today.
> 
> I hope your Sunday is going better



That's scary for you Flower. Take care and keep a close eye on yourself!


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!
> 
> I was 3.3 when I woke up and after getting up I dropped down to 2.0 where I found myself hobbling round and round in circles in the kitchen with a cup of boiling water. No idea! I presumably was intending to make coffee. Urggh not had a rubbish start to the day like that for a while, it is so frightening. I really had to think hard to make myself do something that would solve the situation. At 6.3 now and keeping my eye on the ball. I seem to have had an inverted dawn phenomenon today.
> 
> I hope your Sunday is going better


Blimey Flower...you don't do 'things by half'...phew...got to the cup of boiling water part...wondering if I should read on...phew...so relieved you managed to get it together...you had me on a knife edge for a while...WOW...what a nightmare start to the day...hopefully you'll get a  break from the DF b***h now.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Ok where's that Diabetes Fairy- show yourself, I need words!


I've buried her in the garden for the rest of the day until she learns to behave herself  Might even leave her there overnight!

Sounds really awful @Flower, thank goodness you didn't end up scalding yourself  I think this is something that often (always?) isn't understood - hypos don't just produce physical symptoms like shaking and sweating - they seriously mess with your brain and efforts at rational thinking. Glad that your survival instinct kicked in and you were able to treat yourself  I hope things settle for you now and your levels stabilise {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Thanks all I'm back to normal now . It is seriously frightening when you enter the hypo twilight zone. I haven't ventured there for a while now and it brings it home what a thin line there is between being alright and being in big trouble. It was when I looked at the water in the cup and thought what on earth is that. It required so much concentration to get something to eat. Ah well I'll put it in my over full box of diabetes experiences!


----------



## Hazel

my plan is to put glucose tablets and/or jelly babies throughout the house, by the bed, by my chair in the lounge, in the kitchen and bathroom.

it could buy enough time to get yourself sorted.    At any diabetic courses, hot liquids are a no no.     We always think of hot sweet tea, but we were taught in a bad hypo you can scauld yourself badly.

How scary for you though - hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today on waking, 5.6 when I raised my head from the pillow


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.


Oops I've no idea how that happened. I can't see to remove the second pic.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Oops I've no idea how that happened. I can't see to remove the second pic.


I did it for you  Looks like you were scraping into the red most of the night - is your sensor reading low, like my current one is?


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I did it for you  Looks like you were scraping into the red most of the night - is your sensor reading low, like my current one is?


Thank you. Yes mine reads a bit low too, not by too much though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. These Mondays are a bit relentless and rather too frequent for my liking. 5.4 for me.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Room for me on the 5.4 step @khskel?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A too-high 8.0 here.  Gave myself an extra half hour in bed this morning but looks like DP kicks in if I don't get up earlier...boo hoo.

Going shopping for a strimmer this morning. My OH really knows how to show me a good time!


----------



## khskel

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Room for me on the 5.4 step @khskel?


Consider the step shared


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you on the 4.9 step please Northerner, seems a good place to start the week


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.2 very happy to wake up in my bed and so sad cancelling my week of pilates classes every day. How can bruised ribs take so long to get better!
I wish you all a wonderful week.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  4.3 here today and feeling a tad cold for my liking  @New-journey I hope you feel better soon!, have a great day folks  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  4.3 here today and feeling a tad cold for my liking  @New-journey I hope you feel better soon!, have a great day folks  x


Cold here this morning K...really cold last night...my fingers were creeping towards that central heating control...just about managed to stop myself...central heating in the middle of August.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  4.3 here today and feeling a tad cold for my liking  @New-journey I hope you feel better soon!, have a great day folks  x


Thanks and happy for the warmth of my duvet and walls around me! It is too cold for August. Have a great day too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, apologies for my absence over the weekend. I was busy!!! Beer festival Friday night so stayed in London overnight, Saturday went to a bbq at a friends (I knew the food would be good as there are 3 diabetics in their family including teenage type 1, trev was fascinated by her new insulin pump!), then yesterday I tackled the jungle that was our garden!!! Anyway, it was a 7.2 for me this morning and its a 3 day week for me before my holiday!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.2 very happy to wake up in my bed and so sad cancelling my week of pilates classes every day. How can bruised ribs take so long to get better!
> I wish you all a wonderful week.


Nasty fall Jo...then still on full pelt with your work...rest up...Pilates will be there next week...you need to be selfish...so...sofa...hot bath...hot drink...rubbish TV...Jeremy Kyle is on shortly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...after a mad week the house is quiet...enjoying that solitude...leisurely coffee...another lie in...being spoilt now...finally finished the 'serious' letter writing...ooh...time for myself...won't know what to do with that...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Cold here this morning K...really cold last night...my fingers were creeping towards that central heating control...just about managed to stop myself...central heating in the middle of August.


Shock to the system to wake up to the cold, was roasting last night, not got anything on today so staying in, but better be nicer tomorrow as I have an appointment in the other town in the morning then my appointment with Paul in the afternoon! Lol, not too bad though the Superdry jacket usually does the job and if not I did buy 2 thick fleece lined hoodies not long ago, might just have to break one of them out haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Shock to the system to wake up to the cold, was roasting last night, not got anything on today so staying in, but better be nicer tomorrow as I have an appointment in the other town in the morning then my appointment with Paul in the afternoon! Lol, not too bad though the Superdry jacket usually does the job and if not I did buy 2 thick fleece lined hoodies not long ago, might just have to break one of them out haha x


Sun is out...full on...but cold cold cold...could be because I'm just pottering around at my own pace...no breakfasts to make...no kids to get ready...hot leisurely hot shower...no appointments...can relax...good luck with the appointment tomorrow...keep us updated.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Sun is out...full on...but cold cold cold...could be because I'm just pottering around at my own pace...no breakfasts to make...no kids to get ready...hot leisurely hot shower...no appointments...can relax...good luck with the appointment tomorrow...keep us updated.


Will do! appointment with the consultant came through on Saturday so that the 19th September x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join you on the 4.9 step please Northerner, seems a good place to start the week


Good to see you here on the 4.9 step @Flower - far better than yesterday's horrible upset!  Which has just reminded me, I need to go and dig up the DF. Well, maybe after I've finished my coffee and a few other things...


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.2 very happy to wake up in my bed and so sad cancelling my week of pilates classes every day. How can bruised ribs take so long to get better!
> I wish you all a wonderful week.


Congratulations on the House Special!  Hope those pesky ribs feel better soon {{{very gentle hug}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a full DP this morning, 7.5. Are you sure the DF was safely buried, Northie?
injected five units, and left it an hour before eating breakfast, was 4.3 by then.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, a full DP this morning, 7.5. Are you sure the DF was safely buried, Northie?
> injected five units, and left it an hour before eating breakfast, was 4.3 by then.


Just checked and the earth does look as though it got disturbed overnight, but that could have been the neighbour's cat burying her 'you know what'...


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.5 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.5 for me up from 8 last night.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.2 very happy to wake up in my bed and so sad cancelling my week of pilates classes every day. How can bruised ribs take so long to get better!
> I wish you all a wonderful week.


Well done on the HS Jo x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good sunny Monday folks.
No waking today ~ out of test strips!
My usual take care wishes & hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## Dollypolly

7 for this am but I went out for tea last night and had lemon meringue pie for desert oops


----------



## Amigo

Lucky to wake with a 7.4 after yesterday's festivities and over indulgence!

Question now is, how to resist the half dozen home made cupcakes left and the most scrummy chocolate celebratory cake ever which keeps beckoning me with its chocolate curls and choccie buttons topping! 
I can't give it away because it's my son's.

Not to mention the box of chocolates my son has now opened from his present haul! 

This slice of Burgen isn't competing! HELP!


----------



## Pine Marten

Gosh, that sounds very  Amigo, not to mention !

A 5.7 for me today, one of a succession of various 5s the last few mornings.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Lucky to wake with a 7.4 after yesterday's festivities and over indulgence!
> 
> Question now is, how to resist the half dozen home made cupcakes left and the most scrummy chocolate celebratory cake ever which keeps beckoning me with its chocolate curls and choccie buttons topping!
> I can't give it away because it's my son's.
> 
> Not to mention the box of chocolates my son has now opened from his present haul!
> 
> This slice of Burgen isn't competing! HELP!


Amigo - scoff the lot today and get it over with  Start afresh tomorrow x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Lucky to wake with a 7.4 after yesterday's festivities and over indulgence!
> 
> Question now is, how to resist the half dozen home made cupcakes left and the most scrummy chocolate celebratory cake ever which keeps beckoning me with its chocolate curls and choccie buttons topping!
> I can't give it away because it's my son's.
> 
> Not to mention the box of chocolates my son has now opened from his present haul!
> 
> This slice of Burgen isn't competing! HELP!


Cup cakes in the freezer...maybe if you eat the chocolate curls & buttons...the cake will seem less attractive...if that fails...the only way to remove further temptation for the next few days...finish that cake today.


----------



## Amigo

You're little devils! I like that in a person!


However, I refuse to gorge on the grounds of holiday due and don't want any more excess weight on the plane (my seat specifically).


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. These Mondays are a bit relentless and rather too frequent for my liking. 5.4 for me.
> Have a good week everyone.


You too have a good week khskel x


----------



## grainger

Take them to a food bank or drop them round mine . I'll happily take them off your hands x


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.6 @ 8.43


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 6.6 @ 8.43


Nice number Ditto - you're doing something right x


----------



## pav

After a failed repeat experiment of the curry and naan bread, was 15.8 at bed time, waking this morning a very surprising 4.5. If all had gone to normal practice would of expected a in the 7.00's this morning, but as usual no predicting anything.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks ~ too dark to tell what sort of day its going to be!
No test strips ~ no waking!
Take care folks ~ have a good day - and if you have the power to make someone happy today ~ do it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...surprised...anti-coagulation clinic today...always makes a me a little tense... hoping for a good INR level...monthly appointments now...if the number is right...will stay on those...come on number 3...woke to a 5.4


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...surprised...anti-coagulation clinic today...always makes a me a little tense... hoping for a good INR level...monthly appointments now...if the number is right...will stay on those...come on number 3...woke to a 5.4


Morning Bubbs - good luck at the clinic today - hope you get the magic number you're yearning for. x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A 5.0 for me this morning.

It's a national holiday here today AND August so expect lots of rocket bangs to let people know where there's a FIESTA!!! Poor Bloden - she's terrified of loud bangs and will spend the day trying to squeeze her big body into the tiniest hiding places.

Good luck, Bubbsie.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5 on the dot for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A 5.0 for me this morning.
> 
> It's a national holiday here today AND August so expect lots of rocket bangs to let people know where there's a FIESTA!!! Poor Bloden - she's terrified of loud bangs and will spend the day trying to squeeze her big body into the tiniest hiding places.
> 
> Good luck, Bubbsie.


How about some headphones and some Kate Bush for poor Bloden?


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...surprised...anti-coagulation clinic today...always makes a me a little tense... hoping for a good INR level...monthly appointments now...if the number is right...will stay on those...come on number 3...woke to a 5.4


Good luck at the clinic today @Bubbsie, hope all is well


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A 5.0 for me this morning.
> 
> It's a national holiday here today AND August so expect lots of rocket bangs to let people know where there's a FIESTA!!! Poor Bloden - she's terrified of loud bangs and will spend the day trying to squeeze her big body into the tiniest hiding places.
> 
> Good luck, Bubbsie.


Thanks Bloden...do you have a cellar?...cupboard under the stairs...even have stairs...failing those...will have to be the earplugs...I can't bear fireworks night...seems to start on the 5th of November...then continue until the following January...never ending...good luck...hope it's just a one day thing.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbs - good luck at the clinic today - hope you get the magic number you're yearning for. x


Thanks WL...sustaining monthly appointments are what I'm aiming for...fingers crossed.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks WL...sustaining monthly appointments are what I'm aiming for...fingers crossed.


Yes indeed, fingers crossed - please update us later x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.9 and preparing for my appointment with my consultant at Bath this morning. Determined to be calmly assertive and prepared for his criticism over my HbA1c but not going to let it affect me! Who knows he may even offer some useful support.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...surprised...anti-coagulation clinic today...always makes a me a little tense... hoping for a good INR level...monthly appointments now...if the number is right...will stay on those...come on number 3...woke to a 5.4


Good luck @Bubbsie with your appointment and hoping for your perfect number. 
Also good luck @Kaylz with your two appointments also and everyone else who has appointments, seems a few of us have them today.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.9 and preparing for my appointment with my consultant at Bath this morning. Determined to be calmly assertive and prepared for his criticism over my HbA1c but not going to let it affect me! Who knows he may even offer some useful support.


I hope he does just that NJ - you worked hard to reduce your HbA1c to 35  - surely he can only but praise you for this  - please keep us posted - good luck x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.9 and preparing for my appointment with my consultant at Bath this morning. Determined to be calmly assertive and prepared for his criticism over my HbA1c but not going to let it affect me! Who knows he may even offer some useful support.


You never know Jo...that would be productive...or maybe you could offer him some useful support...providing he listens...good luck!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> I hope he does just that NJ - you worked hard to reduce your HbA1c to 35  - surely he can only but praise you for this  - please keep us posted - good luck x


I wish! Sadly the only other time I met him I experienced  his arrogance and he wanted my Hb1Ac higher as he thinks I only a have good numbers through hypos, not true! Thanks and will post later.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 today for me. 
 

Basal testing in order though as hypo during Sunday night and going very low midto late afternoon.

Off to the the witch, oops I mean the GP D Nurse this morning for all my test results incl HbA1c. Wish me luck!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck @New-journey and @Kaylz .
Give Bloden a big hug from me and the greyhound boys @Bloden - Sunny is just the same.Amazing how small they can make themselves when they want to


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> You never know Jo...that would be productive...or maybe you could offer him some useful support...providing he listens...good luck!


Thanks! I might have to  work hard to make sure he listens, I know he is very against low carb. Already thinking of a treat in Bath after, Hotel Chocolate is nearby.


----------



## New-journey

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 4.7 today for me.
> View attachment 4401
> 
> Basal testing in order though as hypo during Sunday night and going very low midto late afternoon.
> 
> Off to the the witch, oops I mean the GP D Nurse this morning for all my test results incl HbA1c. Wish me luck!


I wish you luck with your results and hope experience of the nurse is ok.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Shock to the system to wake up to the cold, was roasting last night, not got anything on today so staying in, but better be nicer tomorrow as I have an appointment in the other town in the morning then my appointment with Paul in the afternoon! Lol, not too bad though the Superdry jacket usually does the job and if not I did buy 2 thick fleece lined hoodies not long ago, might just have to break one of them out haha x


Good luck Kaylz - hope both appointments go well for you - let us know how you get on. Is your Bruce going with you? x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  wow everyone's up early haha, @Bubbsie @New-journey and @Greyhound Gal good luck with your appointments too  weird how so many of us has them the same day lol, anyway 5.3 for me this morning, have a great day folks  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Good luck Kaylz - hope both appointments go well for you - let us know how you get on. Is your Bruce going with you? x


Thanks  and no not today, first ones only the job centre then Paul this afternoon, also have the eye hospital tomorrow  consultant on the 19th September and hopefully a psychologist one will come through soon x


----------



## grainger

Morning all 11.7 today. Looking forward to some more help from DSN today. Have fun at your appointments everyone x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  wow everyone's up early haha, @Bubbsie @New-journey and @Greyhound Gal good luck with your appointments too  weird how so many of us has them the same day lol, anyway 5.3 for me this morning, have a great day folks  x


I wish I was seeing your Paul today! He has fans around the country now, good luck and hope he helps you with more choices and to feel more confident. I am sure you have written down all your questions, oh just remembered I need to do that too!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a great big 9.8 for me after another hypo last night, I decided not to include any boiling water this time 

I hope all those with appointments have good results and good advice


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I wish I was seeing your Paul today! He has fans around the country now, good luck and hope he helps you with more choices and to feel more confident. I am sure you have written down all your questions, oh just remembered I need to do that too!


Might tell him we need to clone him so everyone can have his help! Lol I have 4 pages prepared haha one is just a sheet with how I've been feeling and things though but good to get it out! QUICK go get your questions down! Before you forget anything lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a great big 9.8 for me after another hypo last night, I decided not to include any boiling water this time
> 
> I hope all those with appointments have good results and good advice


Oh Flower sorry to hear this that DF just isn't leaving you alone just now, hope your feeling better now and @Northerner get that DF buried again and keep her there a bit longer this time!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks  and no not today, first ones only the job centre then Paul this afternoon, also have the eye hospital tomorrow  consultant on the 19th September and hopefully a psychologist one will come through soon x


Goodness me, you've a lot on in the coming days & week Kaylz - good luck again x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Oh Flower sorry to hear this that DF just isn't leaving you alone just now, hope your feeling better now and @Northerner get that DF buried again and keep her there a bit longer this time!  x


Dont know how DF escaped @Northerners garden as I shackled her in a dungeon on the day of @Amigos wedding anniversay!!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  4.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Good luck to everyone with appointments today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.9 here, put in five units of novorapid an hour ago, now 8.4 and waiting to drop a bit more before breakfast. Northie, could you please make sure the DF is well buried and put a brick on top, I'm starving!


----------



## Ljc

I see their are lots of appointments today. I hope hey all go well.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.9 here, put five units of novorapid an hour ago, now 8.4 and waiting to drop a bit more before breakfast. Northie, could you please make sure the DF is well buried and put a brick on top, I'm starving!


She's been breathing through a straw for the past 48 hours - shall I put a kink in it?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> She's been breathing through a straw for the past 48 hours - shall I put a kink in it?


Normally I'd say, oh no, you can't be that cruel, but this morning.....


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.9 here, put in five units of novorapid an hour ago, now 8.4 and waiting to drop a bit more before breakfast. Northie, could you please make sure the DF is well buried and put a brick on top, I'm starving!


I think a lump of concrete would be better
Hope your levels don't take too much longer to lower.

You have my sympathy , I have to wait half an hour   before I can eat and I'm starving too .


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> I think a lump of concrete would be better
> Hope your levels don't take too much longer to lower.
> 
> You have my sympathy , I have to wait half an hour   before I can eat and I'm starving too .


Finally! 4.5 now, I can eat. Only two hours since the jab!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Bloden...do you have a cellar?...cupboard under the stairs...even have stairs...failing those...will have to be the earplugs...I can't bear fireworks night...seems to start on the 5th of November...then continue until the following January...never ending...good luck...hope it's just a one day thing.


She used to hide in the shower when we lived all on one floor. Now we've moved, she's not allowed upstairs so she'll have to make do with behind the sofa or under the wood pile. I'm looking fwd to her going deaf as she gets older!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> How about some headphones and some Kate Bush for poor Bloden?


"It's me-o, Cathy-o, come home-a now, so-wa co-ho-ho-hold-a..." - thanks Northie, that'll be going round in my head for days!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me. Last seen the DF was sat at the edge of that chocolate birthday cake cackling and daring me. I think she was holding up a scorecard with 12.4 on it but I swatted her off and had a slice anyway! 

She lied anyway it was a post cake 8.8!


----------



## Hazel

Forgot to test when I got up - 2 hours after breakfast 6.2.

Not too shabby


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.1 for me today, but had an awful night with side effects because of withdrawal from some other medication.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.1 for me today, but had an awful night with side effects because of withdrawal from some other medication.


Hope you have a better night tonight Lorraine {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  wow everyone's up early haha, @Bubbsie @New-journey and @Greyhound Gal good luck with your appointments too  weird how so many of us has them the same day lol, anyway 5.3 for me this morning, have a great day folks  x


Thanks K...back from the clinic...INR levels 2.3...good numbers...so...wait for it...next appointment in six weeks...great result...hope yours goes well this morning Paul...think we should get him cloned...share him around.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks K...back from the clinic...INR levels 2.3...good numbers...so...wait for it...next appointment in six weeks...great result...hope yours goes well this morning Paul...think we should get him cloned...share him around.


Job centre was ok all gone wrong now though bus broke down somewhere so I've had to taxi it home from the next town  £16 down so far and it was the same bus I was due to get to the hospital so will have to taxi it out there too!  congrats on the number though  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> She used to hide in the shower when we lived all on one floor. Now we've moved, she's not allowed upstairs so she'll have to make do with behind the sofa or under the wood pile. I'm looking fwd to her going deaf as she gets older!


Bloden...think I've got the wrong end of the stick...thought you were speaking in the 3rd person...thought this referred to you...thought it sounded odd...getting confused...who are we talking about...the MIL...family member...or family pet?.......apologies to all in the Bloden household (in advance) who may be offended by that question!


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden...think I've got the wrong end of the stick...thought you were speaking in the 3rd person...thought this referred to you...thought it sounded odd...getting confused...who are we talking about...the MIL...family member...or family pet?.......apologies to all in the Bloden household (in advance) who may be offended by that question!


I'm rolling on the floor laughing here. I happen to know that the Bloden referred to is a dog.....but if you read (human) Bloden's comments in the context of a mother in law...well, It sounds hilarious!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I think a lump of concrete would be better
> Hope your levels don't take too much longer to lower.
> 
> You have my sympathy , I have to wait half an hour   before I can eat and I'm starving too .


The first part of your post made me LOL Lin  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I'm rolling on the floor laughing here. I happen to know that the Bloden referred to is a dog.....but if you read (human) Bloden's comments in the context of a mother in law...well, It sounds hilarious!


Well  Robin...I was beginning to wonder...hope the mother in law never sees this...I could be in big trouble!


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden...think I've got the wrong end of the stick...thought you were speaking in the 3rd person...thought this referred to you...thought it sounded odd...getting confused...who are we talking about...the MIL...family member...or family pet?.......apologies to all in the Bloden household (in advance) who may be offended by that question!


Hahaha...yeah, I thought you thought I was talking in the 3rd person!  I also thought "Ear plugs for dogs, eh? What will they think of next?!"

You hit the nail on the head - Bloden's one of my dogs. My avatar pic is my other pooch, Gwen. Tee hee...


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Job centre was ok all gone wrong now though bus broke down somewhere so I've had to taxi it home from the next town  £16 down so far and it was the same bus I was due to get to the hospital so will have to taxi it out there too!  congrats on the number though  x


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...it always happens K...on the way to the clinic this morning someone hit the wing mirror on my car...he wasn't paying attention...shattered the glass...drove straight on...have a temporary replacement on it...lord knows how much it will cost to replace it...had a good morning...so...refuse to get angry...there's nothing we can do about it...hope this afternoon goes well...interested  to hear how it goes.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks! I might have to  work hard to make sure he listens, I know he is very against low carb. Already thinking of a treat in Bath after, Hotel Chocolate is nearby.


Hotel Chocolate sounds perfect Jo...pop in after the appointment...it's a must...if you did well...then two chocs are the  minimum...if he was a pain...then upgrade that to three...or four (ooh so want one now)...just had a look on their website...wish I hadn't...really really really want some NOW!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I'm rolling on the floor laughing here. I happen to know that the Bloden referred to is a dog.....but if you read (human) Bloden's comments in the context of a mother in law...well, It sounds hilarious!


I'm crying laughing having re-read mine and Bubbsie's posts - she (MIL) isn't allowed upstairs...haha...have you got a cellar...haha. Thanks, Robin, made my day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Hahaha...yeah, I thought you thought I was talking in the 3rd person!  I also thought "Ear plugs for dogs, eh? What will they think of next?!"
> 
> You hit the nail on the head - Bloden's one of my dogs. My avatar pic is my other pooch, Gwen. Tee hee...


In my defence Bloden...It's been a long day...with an early start...all I'm saying...


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> I'm crying laughing having re-read mine and Bubbsie's posts - she (MIL) isn't allowed upstairs...haha...have you got a cellar...haha. Thanks, Robin, made my day.


I'm just going down to the cellar...to hide...in case the MIL sees this...if there is any chance she might...please don't tell her where I'm located!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.1 for me today, but had an awful night with side effects because of withdrawal from some other medication.


Blimey Lorraine...you are having a time of it...hope you get some respite soon...it always seems as if 'things' like to arrive in 'bunches'...fingers crossed they settle down ASAP.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...it always happens K...on the way to the clinic this morning someone hit the wing mirror on my car...he wasn't paying attention...shattered the glass...drove straight on...have a temporary replacement on it...lord knows how much it will cost to replace it...had a good morning...so...refuse to get angry...there's nothing we can do about it...hope this afternoon goes well...interested  to hear how it goes.


Well so far £26 down and should have cost under £10 for ALL of the bus journeys  at the hospital now waiting to be seen will update all tonight as will have to see how I can get home and then it will be time to eat and get the dishes done etc, after the day I've had I'm going home and jumping straight into the pj's!, sorry to hear about your car hope it doesn't cost too much to fix! X


----------



## Barbara W

Hi everyone haven't had no internet for the last few days hope you are all well. Results from past two days waking 6.8/7.0 . Hope you've all had sunshine it has been a lovely day here in Norfolk.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Hi everyone haven't had no internet for the last few days hope you are all well. Results from past two days waking 6.8/7.0 . Hope you've all had sunshine it has been a lovely day here in Norfolk.


Wondered where you were Barbara...good numbers...glad to have you back...you can never have too many Barbara's.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...late out of the starting blocks for me...no appointments...so...my day today...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums - not so much up early, just have been awake all night.

Anyway, 4.6

Another wet day here


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 5.9


----------



## Ljc

I've had a sleep in too Bubbsie

Oh no Hazel , hope you can have  a nap later


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I've had a sleep in to Bubbsie
> 
> Oh no Hazel , hope you can have  a nap later


Morning Lin...relieved getting up at reasonable hours for the last couple of days...was getting sick of those 4am starts.


----------



## Bloden

Morning early birds. 4.3 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 here. I think a basal reduction in order. Pay day Friday, must order a new sensor for the libre. Better not dawdle too long before eating or I won't be fit to drive.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 can I share your step @khskel?
New day and after a long sleep feeling much better. Good luck @Kaylz with your eye appointment and wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a meter house special 5.2 and libre 4.1 this morning. Looks like it may be another decent day.
Hope you manage to get a nap later @Hazel .


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Still day here. 8.6 for me which is better. Rotten day yesterday with berry bug bites and felt quite woozy wonky at work, so in bed early and slept till 7. I will get a boogie on and stop at Asda for calomine  lotion to stop the itch as antihistamines aren't working


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  can't say it's good as went to bed at 10 saw 11 started drifting off and then got a blast of blue flashing lights through the window  remember seeing 1 then must have got some sleep, thanks @New-journey will let you all know how it goes, anyway 5.0 for me Today, hope everyone has a nice relaxing day  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  can't say it's good as went to bed at 10 saw 11 started drifting off and then got a blast of blue flashing lights through the window  remember seeing 1 then must have got some sleep, thanks @New-journey will let you all know how it goes, anyway 5.0 for me Today, hope everyone has a nice relaxing day  x


Oh no, you could have done with a good nights sleep between two days of appointments. Just think this evening you can relax and recover, thinking of you today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, which is better than of late.
 I cracked and put on a Libre sensor to help. This is the result so far. I think I'll be calling Abbot in a mo. Either that or I'm functioning remarkably efficiently considering I've got no oxygen going to my brain!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Still day here. 8.6 for me which is better. Rotten day yesterday with berry bug bites and felt quite woozy wonky at work, so in bed early and slept till 7. I will get a boogie on and stop at Asda for calomine  lotion to stop the itch as antihistamines aren't working


Know that itchy feeling Carol...Harry insists on doing his stuff right by the stinging nettles...scooping it up without getting stung is nigh on impossible...so off to chemist myself this morning...ooh...hope that calamine is soothing...does the trick.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Rocking a 4.0 today. 

Good luck for your eye appointment @Kaylz 

That is a scary looking graph Robin  I hope the sensor gets the message and locates some glucose asap .


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here, which is better than of late.
> I cracked and put on a Libre sensor to help. This is the result so far. I think I'll be calling Abbot in a mo. Either that or I'm functioning remarkably efficiently considering I've got no oxygen going to my brain!


How annoying!  That's like my 3rd sensor behaved - no use whatsoever because you don't even see any direction of travel when it is just 'LO'  Can't you just take a walk down the road and knock on their door?


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @New-journey and @Flower  x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @New-journey and @Flower  x


Good luck from me too @Kaylz, I hope it goes well  And no transport problems!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good luck from me too @Kaylz, I hope it goes well  And no transport problems!


Haha thank you  its a travel with the know it all step mother (you know the sort know it all but knows nothing) x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  can't say it's good as went to bed at 10 saw 11 started drifting off and then got a blast of blue flashing lights through the window  remember seeing 1 then must have got some sleep, thanks @New-journey will let you all know how it goes, anyway 5.0 for me Today, hope everyone has a nice relaxing day  x


Hate it K when I haven't had a sleep...makes me irritable for the rest of the day (my excuse)...appointment not until late afternoon...chance for a nap before then maybe...despite that woke to a good number (?)...good luck with the appointment...let us know how you do.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haha thank you  its a travel with the know it all step mother (you know the sort know it all but knows nothing) x


Better that taking the broken down bus...she sounds quite formidable...so at least she'll get you there & back.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hate it K when I haven't had a sleep...makes me irritable for the rest of the day (my excuse)...appointment not until late afternoon...chance for a nap before then maybe...despite that woke to a good number (?)...good luck with the appointment...let us know how you do.


[/QUOTE]
No time for a nap, have to get the mince on for tonight haha, and will do but update wont be till after at least 6 (although might try on the way home depends what the drops do to my eyes lol) x


----------



## Bubbsie

No time for a nap, have to get the mince on for tonight haha, and will do but update wont be till after at least 6 (although might try on the way home depends what the drops do to my eyes lol) x[/QUOTE]
I have eye screening tomorrow  K...few miles away from home...no problem getting a lift...my friends think it's hysterical when I come out of the unit 'bug eyed'...have to say I agree to a certain extent...can't wait for the effect of those drops to disappear...don't forget to take your sunglasses...otherwise you scare the s**t out of everyone on the way home.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hi Kaylz - don't you just love a know it all.  Anyway a 12.2 for me this morning after eating all the wrong things yesterday,


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Hi Kaylz - don't you just love a know it all.  Anyway a 12.2 for me this morning after eating all the wrong things yesterday,


Time to get back on the wagon Lorraine!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  6.6 for me 

Had a hypo during the night at 2:29am BG was 3.9 so ate 3 jelly babies then did 15 minute check and it was then 4.3 so had 2 biscuits and a 0.5iu bolus


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No time for a nap, have to get the mince on for tonight haha, and will do but update wont be till after at least 6 (although might try on the way home depends what the drops do to my eyes lol) x


I have eye screening tomorrow  K...few miles away from home...no problem getting a lift...my friends think it's hysterical when I come out of the unit 'bug eyed'...have to say I agree to a certain extent...can't wait for the effect of those drops to disappear...don't forget to take your sunglasses...otherwise you scare the s**t out of everyone on the way home.[/QUOTE]
They are always in my bag! lol x


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. It's a funny ol' world living with D, init? This morning I was 4.7, the same as last night even after having eaten some crap an hour or so before bed. So I thought I'd try jumbo oats for breakfast today, and after one hour it was 5.6; after two hours it was 5.7....  I'm baffled


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all. It's a funny ol' world living with D, init? This morning I was 4.7, the same as last night even after having eaten some crap an hour or so before bed. So I thought I'd try jumbo oats for breakfast today, and after one hour it was 5.6; after two hours it was 5.7....  I'm baffled


Sounds like your body has things under good control, thanks to the help you have given it - able to balance the carbs digestion with an appropriate and timely amount of insulin


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone internet playing up again ggrrrr on one minute gone the next , have BT back on the case, woke to 7.1 this morning. 

Great result at the clinic yesterday Bubbsie. 

Good luck at your eye appointment Kaylz.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a bit late posting today, busy getting things sorted at work before going on 2 weeks leave. Anyway I was at 7.4 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this lovely sunny Wednesday
No waking bgl again ~ still awaiting test strips ~ but I'll hazard a guess it would have been 5.9
Take care everyone and have an enjoyable day x


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Good morning everyone internet playing up again ggrrrr on one minute gone the next , have BT back on the case, woke to 7.1 this morning.
> 
> Great result at the clinic yesterday Bubbsie.
> 
> Good luck at your eye appointment Kaylz.


Thanks hun, yesterday was a nightmare and todays going the same way, ate my roll at lunch and then dropped my full bowl of yoghurt on the floor! cant wait to get home tonight and relax lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...late out of the starting blocks for me...no appointments...so...my day today...woke to a 5.3


Aw Bubbsie just missed out on the HS but never mind there's always tomorrow - enjoy your *me* time today - you deserve it - maybe even a little treat for having a 2.3 yesterday & a reveiw in 6wks ~ is this a first?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning 5.9


Good number there Ljc - you're a night owl like me - noticed you were on line late last night & into the early hours


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.9 can I share your step @khskel?
> New day and after a long sleep feeling much better. Good luck @Kaylz with your eye appointment and wishing everyone a good day.


Glad you're feeling better Jo - its been a rollercoaster this past week for you - hope your ribs aren't as troublesome now tho it will take time for them to right themselves, be patient if you can - take care. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  can't say it's good as went to bed at 10 saw 11 started drifting off and then got a blast of blue flashing lights through the window  remember seeing 1 then must have got some sleep, thanks @New-journey will let you all know how it goes, anyway 5.0 for me Today, hope everyone has a nice relaxing day  x


Nice number there Kaylz - hope your eye apointment goes well - & no falling down on the road this time x


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Hi Kaylz - don't you just love a know it all.  Anyway a 12.2 for me this morning after eating all the wrong things yesterday,


Don't give up Lorraine - you know how to lower those numbers - good luck & take care x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Nice number there Kaylz - hope your eye apointment goes well - & no falling down on the road this time x


Thanks and I'll try not to, I fell in the living room the other day though! toes got caught on the charging wire for mums laptop! anyway off to get ready, will update you guys later x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks hun, yesterday was a nightmare and todays going the same way, ate my roll at lunch and then dropped my full bowl of yoghurt on the floor! cant wait to get home tonight and relax lol x


Arrrrgh! Where's the cat to lick it up! Hope your day is picking up @Kaylz & you have a better aftrnoon & evening - you can relax now that your appointments are out of the way, take care hun x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Aw Bubbsie just missed out on the HS but never mind there's always tomorrow - enjoy your *me* time today - you deserve it - maybe even a little treat for having a 2.3 yesterday & a reveiw in 6wks ~ is this a first?


Absolutely spot on WL...my first six weeks between appointments...nightmare trying my numbers right when at the local practice INR clinic...got referred back to the hospital...since then...my numbers are good...limiting the treats...back on the walking...exercise bike...towing the line at the moment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning everyone internet playing up again ggrrrr on one minute gone the next , have BT back on the case, woke to 7.1 this morning.
> 
> Great result at the clinic yesterday Bubbsie.
> 
> Good luck at your eye appointment Kaylz.


Thanks Barbara...yep...six weeks between appointments...feels like a holiday!...got rid of BT...nightmare for me...hope they solve the problem for you.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Good number there Ljc - you're a night owl like me - noticed you were on line late last night & into the early hours


Yup I'm a proper night
.


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. I know it's not waking numbers but pre evening meal 8.1
Having cauliflower cheese and carrots, and smoked sausage so here's hoping it won't go too high. Still on a downward trend some of the time


----------



## Kaylz

Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x


That's excellent news @Kaylz! Really pleased for you


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> That's excellent news @Kaylz! Really pleased for you


Thank you so much lovely  x


----------



## Flower

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x



What lovely news @Kaylz, you must be so relieved. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> What lovely news @Kaylz, you must be so relieved. I'm really pleased for you


Thank you hun  I certainly am  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x




Fantastic news Kaylz ~ so pleased for you - this news far outweighs the lows of yesterday - no doubt a huge relief for you ~ gold star awarded 


Please don't ask how I managed to insert 2 gold stars above your post!!!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4431 View attachment 4431
> 
> 
> Fantastic news Kaylz ~ so pleased for you - this news far outweighs the lows of yesterday - no doubt a huge relief for you ~ gold star awarded
> View attachment 4431
> 
> Please don't ask how I managed to insert 2 gold stars above your post!!!


Thank you WL  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thank you WL  x


Sorry they're *orange* stars


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x



Pleased to hear this Kaylz. Eye problems are the worst!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x


Hurrah! So happy for you and great news. Hope you now relaxing and chilling. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Hurrah! So happy for you and great news. Hope you now relaxing and chilling. Xx


Thank you hun  and oh yes sat in my pj's just wanting to go to bed! haha xx


----------



## Ditto

Great news Kaylz.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well guys that's me home, priorities first (coffee, dinner, pj's on lol) then update all of you, the results are in and at the moment there is no fluid showing and they appear to be completely dry  back in 3 months unless I notice any change in which case I just have to phone up, if they start to notice a trend they may just do the injections every so often when they work out what the trend is x


Good news K...you must be so relieved.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early night...in bed by 11pm...should have know better...up at 4am...peeing down outside...urghhhhh...eye screening this morning...after that will have to finish off my paperwork...be fun doing that 'bug eyed'...woke to a 5.1...working on those numbers...review next month...fit bit on...oh maybe another coffee first before I try to interpret the results...I am such a technophobe.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early night...in bed by 11pm...should have know better...up at 4am...peeing down outside...urghhhhh...eye screening this morning...after that will have to finish off my paperwork...be fun doing that 'bug eyed'...woke to a 5.1...working on those numbers...review next month...fit bit on...oh maybe another coffee first before I try to interpret the results...I am such a technophobe.


5.1 is an excellent number to wake with @Bubbsie  Hope the eye screening goes well, and the drops don't sting too much


----------



## AJLang

12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 4.9 here.

Scorrrrrchio yesterday. Let's see what it does today. Ev1s going to need dark glasses - not cos of the sunshine, cos of my white pegs (we're having such a sun- free summer, they're as white as snow!).


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


(((Hugs))) AJ. We all know you'll do the best you can in the circumstances.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5,8 for me after a basal reduction. Good luck with the eye exam @Bubbsie. Thoughts are with you @AJLang.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


A very difficult time for you Amanda, wishing for peace for your Mum and the family {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, took me a few days to get sorted after our weekend away hehe, waking numbers have been good around mid 4's still erratic after breakfast even tho I eat the same thing each day it varies between 8-12 2 hrs after eating. Anyway it's my annual review this afternoon so lets see what the doc says  A good day to all


----------



## Northerner

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, took me a few days to get sorted after our weekend away hehe, waking numbers have been good around mid 4's still erratic after breakfast even tho I eat the same thing each day it varies between 8-12 2 hrs after eating. Anyway it's my annual review this afternoon so lets see what the doc says  A good day to all


Good luck with the review Andy, I'm pretty sure is will go well, given the numbers you have been reporting!


----------



## Carolg

{hugs}Amanda, good luck bubbsie and good news Kayla.. 
waking levels 11.1 but had cereal before early night. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 this wet morning after an amazing thunderstorm last night.

Thinking of you and your family @AJLang


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, probably slightly overtreated a hypo at 1am. Abbott are replacing the dud sensor, they took me through the troubleshooting process on the phone, and when we got to the 'are there any error messages in Settings, especially one beginning with 3' lo and behold, yes the were!


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all 4.9 for me and went to a beautiful National Trust garden yesterday which was amazing and lifted my mood. Not taking any pain killers as they were making me ill. Wishing all a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


((((Hugs)))) and BG levels are going to be all over the place at this most difficult time. Sending love to you and your family.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here, probably slightly overtreated a hypo at 1am. Abbott are replacing the dud sensor, they took me through the troubleshooting process on the phone, and when we got to the 'are there any error messages in Settings, especially one beginning with 3' lo and behold, yes the were!


Great that Abbott are being helpful and you had the error number! I expect you are looking forward to having a sensor back again, does help knowing about hypos before they happen. Missing mine.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early night...in bed by 11pm...should have know better...up at 4am...peeing down outside...urghhhhh...eye screening this morning...after that will have to finish off my paperwork...be fun doing that 'bug eyed'...woke to a 5.1...working on those numbers...review next month...fit bit on...oh maybe another coffee first before I try to interpret the results...I am such a technophobe.


Good luck with tests this morning and hope fitbit gives you a gold star or whatever it does!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  may I join you on the 4.9 step please @New-journey? Hope everyone has a fab day! And hope all goes well with the eye screening @Bubbsie x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  may I join you on the 4.9 step please @New-journey? Hope everyone has a fab day! And hope all goes well with the eye screening @Bubbsie x


Yes very happy to share it and better number for you, heading for the perfect number!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Yes very happy to share it and better number for you, heading for the perfect number!


It can take 3 days to notice a difference with Tresiba, not sure if you can notice a difference sooner, but went to bed on a lotus biscuit for a 5.0 usually I'd still drop a bit x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. New libre sensor on as I have almost 2 weeks of camping ahead of me and it makes life easier! Off to the brewery today until Monday for a weekend of camping, food and making beer! Then drive down to Dorset Tuesday for the Great Dorset Steam Fair, then home on the bank holiday Monday. So I might not be about much until the Tuesday after the bank holiday. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and have fun. X


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  Hope you all have a good day.  
Woke to 7.4 on meter and this on Libre 
 
I think summats up.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here, probably slightly overtreated a hypo at 1am. Abbott are replacing the dud sensor, they took me through the troubleshooting process on the phone, and when we got to the 'are there any error messages in Settings, especially one beginning with 3' lo and behold, yes the were!


Ooh! Something to look out for then if I get a dodgy sensor! Hope the replacement arrives soon and is practically perfect to make up for the wait and disappointment 

ETA: I just checked my current one and have 3 type '3' errors from the 12th, but nothing since. The 12th was when I started the sensor and it was reading low that day.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning on this dully rainy morning a 6.6 for me today. 

Sending (((hugs))) AJLang thoughts are with you and family at this time. 


Well done on results Kaylz. 

Good luck Bubbsie on your appointment. 
Very restricted around my neck of the woods with broadband, in a contract ATM but will be looking to change once that's up.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.6 for me today. New libre sensor on as I have almost 2 weeks of camping ahead of me and it makes life easier! Off to the brewery today until Monday for a weekend of camping, food and making beer! Then drive down to Dorset Tuesday for the Great Dorset Steam Fair, then home on the bank holiday Monday. So I might not be about much until the Tuesday after the bank holiday. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and have fun. X


Have a fabulous time Stitch!  That must mean it's a whole year since we met up in Tolpuddle with @pottersusan and the DF! How time flies!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  may I join you on the 4.9 step please @New-journey? Hope everyone has a fab day! And hope all goes well with the eye screening @Bubbsie x


Thanks K...happy to have a regular eye check...it's only screening...just a little inconvenient... as I can't drive myself home...getting a lift from my neighbour... who is great...but...tends to drive like Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  A hefty 9.9 after a 2.2 at 2am  Has anyone seen my control? 

Sending you my best wishes Amanda at such a difficult time x

I hope your eye screening goes well @Bubbsie . Have a great holiday @Stitch147 . 

Off on Thomas the tank engine again to look after my poorly Mum. Time to perform my acrobatic leap on and off the train on crutches. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  9.2 for me this morning  hope everybody is keeping well


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


AJ...I'd love to say the impending review isn't really that important...but...it is... since clearly it relates to your well being...so vital to try to look after yourself the best way you can ... particularly at the moment...having been in your position...it's is just exhausting/draining...takes a great deal of strength/energy to cope with the significance of such a traumatic loss...the need to support others in your family & friends...I hope you are getting the support that you need to help you do that...will be thinking about you & your family very much in the coming days...take care...Barbara


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.8 for me, so a single figure again.  Thinking of you AJ at this difficult time.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Something to look out for then if I get a dodgy sensor! Hope the replacement arrives soon and is practically perfect to make up for the wait and disappointment
> 
> ETA: I just checked my current one and have 3 type '3' errors from the 12th, but nothing since. The 12th was when I started the sensor and it was reading low that day.


I wonder what the significance is. He'd already asked me if I'd only just put it on, because he admitted they take a while to settle, but when I said I'd had it on for 24 hrs and had activated the sensor 12 hrs ago ( I normally leave it 24 hrs before activating, but I was impatient, OK?) he seemed to think it should have settled by then. He also wondered if the filament had got kinked as it inserted, as it then might work sporadically. By the time I rang, I'd had one reading of 3.3 when I first activated it, LO all night, one of 4.9 in the morning with a vertical upwards arrow, followed by LO again ten minutes later. So something wasn't right! He conceded that if the sensor was correct, I probably wouldn't be sitting at the end of the phone having a rational conversation with him, (I must have been making more sense than usual, then)


----------



## Hazel

Following a scary 1.9 at 2am, I must have, in my diabetic stupor, over corrected, 7.5 on waling this morning.

Feeling like crap


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today


Morning Northie - you definitely have your diabetes under control don't you as your numbers rarely differ from one day to the next


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early night...in bed by 11pm...should have know better...up at 4am...peeing down outside...urghhhhh...eye screening this morning...after that will have to finish off my paperwork...be fun doing that 'bug eyed'...woke to a 5.1...working on those numbers...review next month...fit bit on...oh maybe another coffee first before I try to interpret the results...I am such a technophobe.


Morning Bubbsie isnt that always the way - early to bed in the hope you'd sleep through to a decent waking hour only to wake 2~3 hours early - and to wake so near to a HS too - lots of good luck with your eye screening today  take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


My thoughts are with you & your family Amanda, (((hugs))) Take care & don't worry about your bgls at present x


----------



## Wirrallass

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, took me a few days to get sorted after our weekend away hehe, waking numbers have been good around mid 4's still erratic after breakfast even tho I eat the same thing each day it varies between 8-12 2 hrs after eating. Anyway it's my annual review this afternoon so lets see what the doc says  A good day to all


Good waking numbers there Andy - just wondering if you have breakfast at the same time every day? I dont know if the difference in time when you eat might have some bearing on your varied bgls?. Lots of luck with your annual review this sfternoon, please update us, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here, probably slightly overtreated a hypo at 1am. Abbott are replacing the dud sensor, they took me through the troubleshooting process on the phone, and when we got to the 'are there any error messages in Settings, especially one beginning with 3' lo and behold, yes the were!


Great news that Abbot were so accommodating Robin - sometines it only takes a phone call to get results, take care x


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Have a fabulous time Stitch!  That must mean it's a whole year since we met up in Tolpuddle with @pottersusan and the DF! How time flies!


It doesn't seem like a year ago though!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good Morning all 4.9 for me and went to a beautiful National Trust garden yesterday which was amazing and lifted my mood. Not taking any pain killers as they were making me ill. Wishing all a good day everyone.


Good morning Jo - the N.T. Garden sounds lovely  - my youngest will be taking me to a Rain Forest when next I visit her, looking forward to that. Some pain killers can have that effect - I do hope you get by without them. Ribs? Who'd have them? Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  may I join you on the 4.9 step please @New-journey? Hope everyone has a fab day! And hope all goes well with the eye screening @Bubbsie x


Nice number Kaylz - hope the rest of the days bgls are good too, take care now x


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  A hefty 9.9 after a 2.2 at 2am  Has anyone seen my control?
> 
> Sending you my best wishes Amanda at such a difficult time x
> 
> I hope your eye screening goes well @Bubbsie . Have a great holiday @Stitch147 .
> 
> Off on Thomas the tank engine again to look after my poorly Mum. Time to perform my acrobatic leap on and off the train on crutches. Fingers crossed!


I guess if you didnt have your sense of humour Flower you'd cry puddles! It must be your humour that keeps you going  Safe journey to your mum's - its times like this that I imagine you wished you had a pair of wings to help you fly off the train instead Do take care on those crutches Flower xxx


----------



## pottersusan

Northerner said:


> Have a fabulous time Stitch!  That must mean it's a whole year since we met up in Tolpuddle with @pottersusan and the DF! How time flies!


Where did that go?!
That was a sunny day too


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.8 for me, so a single figure again.  Thinking of you AJ at this difficult time.


There you go Lorraine - knew it wouldn't take long before you were back in the single numbers, well done x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks on this lovely sunny morning.
> Again no waking ~ test stripes on order.
> Take care folks ~ hope you all have as near a perfect day as you can with few troubles x
> View attachment 4434



You've completely thrown me WL, I'm sure it's Thursday...isn't it? I had to look! Lol

A 6.8 for me. I'm anticipating a slightly higher Hba1c this Sept but hopefully not too much higher!

Have a lovely holiday @Stitch147...I'm off soon 

Thinking of you @AJLang. Such a terrible time for you all x


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Following a scary 1.9 at 2am, I must have, in my diabetic stupor, over corrected, 7.5 on waling this morning.
> 
> Feeling like crap



Hope you feel better as the day goes on Hazel.


----------



## pottersusan

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.6 for me today. New libre sensor on as I have almost 2 weeks of camping ahead of me and it makes life easier! Off to the brewery today until Monday for a weekend of camping, food and making beer! Then drive down to Dorset Tuesday for the Great Dorset Steam Fair, then home on the bank holiday Monday. So I might not be about much until the Tuesday after the bank holiday. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and have fun. X


Enjoy the GDSF and Dorset. Its just as well we hadnt organised a meet for this year as I wouldnt be able to make it. Perhaps next year...


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  A hefty 9.9 after a 2.2 at 2am  Has anyone seen my control?
> 
> Sending you my best wishes Amanda at such a difficult time x
> 
> I hope your eye screening goes well @Bubbsie . Have a great holiday @Stitch147 .
> 
> Off on Thomas the tank engine again to look after my poorly Mum. Time to perform my acrobatic leap on and off the train on crutches. Fingers crossed!



Sending best wishes Flower. Isn't it always the case that we have a bad night when we need to be up doing important things the next day. Hope your mum feels better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie isnt that always the way - early to bed in the hope you'd sleep through to a decent waking hour only to wake 2~3 hours early - and to wake so near to a HS too - lots of good luck with your eye screening today  take care x


Back already WL...not too bug eyed...at least that's out of the way...will have a nap later...so not for another year.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning on this dully rainy morning a 6.6 for me today.
> 
> Sending (((hugs))) AJLang thoughts are with you and family at this time.
> 
> 
> Well done on results Kaylz.
> 
> Good luck Bubbsie on your appointment.
> Very restricted around my neck of the woods with broadband, in a contract ATM but will be looking to change once that's up.


Going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Barbara...how frustrating with the connection problem...had Talk Talk at one time...they were a nightmare...mind you BT weren't much better.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Following a scary 1.9 at 2am, I must have, in my diabetic stupor, over corrected, 7.5 on waling this morning.
> 
> Feeling like crap


Oh no @Hazel .  You must have felt dreadful at that level. Hypo hangovers are far from nice and can take a while to go, I hope you feel better soon and that your levels are fine now. 
Is their any chance you can have a nap


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 12.3 this morning. My BG levels are all over the place at the moment now that Mum is at the very final stages. SHould be an "interesting" diabetes review in a fortnight....


Thinking of you @AJLang . I am sorry to hear this. I hope your Mum is as comfortable as possible .
{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> You've completely thrown me WL, I'm sure it's Thursday...isn't it? I had to look! Lol
> 
> A 6.8 for me. I'm anticipating a slightly higher Hba1c this Sept but hopefully not too much higher!
> 
> Have a lovely holiday @Stitch147...I'm off soon
> 
> Thinking of you @AJLang. Such a terrible time for you all x


Haha!  Yes you're quite right Amigo ~ thanks ~ reckon my head was screwed on the wrong way this morning ~ where on earth did yesterday go to for goodness sake?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this scorcher of a Thursday afternoon.
No waking again ~ strips on order.
Hope you all have as near a perfect afternoon and evening as you can folks ~ take care x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you all have a good day. One more sleep and it's the weekend, as I'm retired everyday is the weekend
Am happy with 6.7 . Felt yuk yestday and last night, my BGs misbehaved themselves  I'm hoping they behave better today. Thank heaven for my Libre


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...reasonable sleep  I believe... having' killed' my fit bit yesterday...no official confirmation ( I am so clumsy with technology)...I have another on order...off to see friends in Bristol today...looking forward to that...woke to a 5.7...weekend arriving soon (Just for @wirralass after yesterday)...enjoy it.


----------



## AndyG1961

Good morning all, no morning reading from me as I have been told to cut right back on testing as my control is so good. Review was interesting, had an argument with the one nurse who told me I should not be getting strips as a type 2, I can eat what I like and the metformin will sort it out and it will have no effect except in the long term. According to her DUK are on the side of testing for type 2's because they earn money from the sale of meters. I ended up insisting on seeing my GP and explaining what she had said to him, his answer was I am the diabetes man and I have the final say here and if I think self testing will be helpful you will get strips. He said it is all down to cost cutting by the powers that be and he agreed it is the most short sighted way of looking at it. 
Anyway he was impressed with my progress and is re referring me for my foot op asap 
Have a wonderful day all, I'm off to do my breakfast


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thank you for the well wishes about mum yesterday. I was very pleased when I woke up with a 6.4 morning  but not so happy that the Libre showed that I'd climbed to 15.0 at 2am!!! I'm guessing that is definitely the gastroparesis having fun.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me was 5.1 @ 02:00 Note to self get those sensors ordered. 
Have a good day all of you.


----------



## Carolg

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, no morning reading from me as I have been told to cut right back on testing as my control is so good. Review was interesting, had an argument with the one nurse who told me I should not be getting strips as a type 2, I can eat what I like and the metformin will sort it out and it will have no effect except in the long term. According to her DUK are on the side of testing for type 2's because they earn money from the sale of meters. I ended up insisting on seeing my GP and explaining what she had said to him, his answer was I am the diabetes man and I have the final say here and if I think self testing will be helpful you will get strips. He said it is all down to cost cutting by the powers that be and he agreed it is the most short sighted way of looking at it.
> Anyway he was impressed with my progress and is re referring me for my foot op asap
> Have a wonderful day all, I'm off to do my breakfast


Well done


----------



## Carolg

No reading this morning, left meter at work. Glad it's Friday, looking forward to weekend, but really bad weather in early hours, woke up to sound of rain pouring down my drainpipe, so have to check today. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.1 libre / 4.9 meter this morning. I've done morning and afternoon basal testing this week and BG been erratic on afternoon one, and I'm confused . I'll probably post about it later for a little advice.

Well done for holding your ground @AndyG1961 - silly nurse, good doctor


----------



## Bubbsie

AndyG1961 said:


> Good morning all, no morning reading from me as I have been told to cut right back on testing as my control is so good. Review was interesting, had an argument with the one nurse who told me I should not be getting strips as a type 2, I can eat what I like and the metformin will sort it out and it will have no effect except in the long term. According to her DUK are on the side of testing for type 2's because they earn money from the sale of meters. I ended up insisting on seeing my GP and explaining what she had said to him, his answer was I am the diabetes man and I have the final say here and if I think self testing will be helpful you will get strips. He said it is all down to cost cutting by the powers that be and he agreed it is the most short sighted way of looking at it.
> Anyway he was impressed with my progress and is re referring me for my foot op asap
> Have a wonderful day all, I'm off to do my breakfast


Honestly Andy...what a load of tosh...and from the nurse...have to say not really surprised...well done on insisting on seeing your GP...did nursey appreciate you are type 2...perhaps someone should enlighten her...as for the GP...he sounds pro-active...strips & decent advice...although how much you test should really be your decision...not cost based...metformin dos not lower blood sugars per se...it helps to make us less insulin resistant if anything...thank goodness you know your stuff reasonably well to appreciate the advice she gave was sub-standard...shocking how poor her advice was...hope your referral goes smoothly...good luck with that...well done.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Good for you, AndyG1961, for standing your ground! The first time I saw my new GP, he started going on about strips and - if he'd let me get a word in edgewise - I'd've pointed out that I swipe my Libre sensor about 40 times a day, but no-one tells me off...why?...cos I pay for it. It's shocking when they put cost before our health...


----------



## Hazel

For me, a poor 6.7


----------



## Kaylz

Hazel said:


> For me, a poor 6.7


Hope your feeling Ok! X


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  seems to have stopped raining here for now (Doesn't look too far away though) still quite warm though so not all bad, anyway 4.6 this morning have a lovely day folks  x


----------



## Ljc

@AndyG1961. Well done for engaging in battle ,  That nurse ??? I feel sorry for the people who believe her.  At least the Dr told the truth.  
I would love to be a fly on the wall when nurse is told off .


----------



## New-journey

5.6 and difficult wait yesterday to hear news of my goddaughter who lives in Barcelona just where the attack happened. She is shocked but fine, so grateful and relieved to hear this, feel for all who are affected by latest atrocity. 

It's weekend and wishing you all good health and wonderful time with your loved ones.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> 5.6 and difficult wait yesterday to hear news of my goddaughter who lives in Barcelona just where the attack happened. She is shocked but fine, so grateful and relieved to hear this, feel for all who are affected by latest atrocity.
> 
> It's weekend and wishing you all good health and wonderful time with your loved ones.


Glad to hear she's ok hun x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here. Come on, DPD, deliver my sensors!!


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> 5.6 and difficult wait yesterday to hear news of my goddaughter who lives in Barcelona just where the attack happened. She is shocked but fine, so grateful and relieved to hear this, feel for all who are affected by latest atrocity.
> 
> It's weekend and wishing you all good health and wonderful time with your loved ones.


I am very pleased to hear your Goddaughter is ok. I can't begin to imagine what you and the family were going through till heard she was fine though shocked.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> I am very pleased to hear your Goddaughter is ok. I can't begin to imagine what you and the family were going through till heard she was fine though shocked.


Same here, New Journey. Glad to hear your goddaughter's ok. It's all over the news this morning obviously, and lasts night's copy-cat attack in Cambrils near Tarragona - shocking! Words fail me...


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning hope everybody is ok  it was 10.4 for me this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.2 for me this morning.  Did have a couple of sausages for tea,


----------



## Ditto

> Glad to hear she's ok hun x


Yes, very glad to hear this. 

Good morning all, 5.6 @ 8.01am but I think my Codefree might be on the fritz darn it. I'm so cackhanded with stuff, I break everything just through usual wear and tear.


----------



## Pine Marten

Yay, a lovely HS 5.2 today (5.3 yesterday morning).

Well done for not being fobbed off, @AndyG1961! And good wishes to all those facing difficulties, of whatever kind, for themselves or others xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Yay, a lovely HS 5.2 today (5.3 yesterday morning).
> Well done for not being fobbed off, @AndyG1961! And good wishes to all those facing difficulties, of whatever kind, for themselves or others xx


Congrats on your HS Pine Martin x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Friday folks on this gorgeous sunny afternoon
No test strips so keeping as low carb as  I can today
Take care folks & have an enjoyable weekend whatever you're doing
@Amigo ~ sorry for the shock yesterday  but I have the day right today! Phew!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I hope you all have a good day. One more sleep and it's the weekend, as I'm retired everyday is the weekend
> Am happy with 6.7 . Felt yuk yestday and last night, my BGs misbehaved themselves  I'm hoping they behave better today. Thank heaven for my Libre


Hope you're feeling heaps better by the time you read this Lin x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Yes, very glad to hear this.
> 
> Good morning all, 5.6 @ 8.01am but I think my Codefree might be on the fritz darn it. I'm so cackhanded with stuff, I break everything just through usual wear and tear.


Glad to hear this too @New-journey - huge relief for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning hope everybody is ok  it was 10.4 for me this morning


Oooops!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Happy Friday folks on this gorgeous sunny afternoon
> No test strips so keeping as low carb as  I can today
> Take care folks & have an enjoyable weekend whatever you're doing
> @Amigo ~ sorry for the shock yesterday  but I have the day right today! Phew!
> View attachment 4449



The strange things is WL, my husband thought it was Wed too. I thought I'd lost the plot! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...reasonable sleep  I believe... having' killed' my fit bit yesterday...no official confirmation ( I am so clumsy with technology)...I have another on order...off to see friends in Bristol today...looking forward to that...woke to a 5.7...weekend arriving soon (Just for @wirralass after yesterday)...enjoy it.


Just catching up - good number to wake up to Bubbs - you killed your fitbit?? Whaaaat?How on earth?What are you like? in the meantime  ~ go go go on your exercise bike! Enjoy Bristol - long time since I visited there  - suspension bridge swayed on a windy day take care & thanks for the  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> The strange things is WL, my husband thought it was Wed too. I thought I'd lost the plot! Lol


I bet you did @Amigo - but it was liddle ol me who'd lost the plot not you I really really dont know where Wednesday went unless I slept for 24hours & not realised it!!! Back on form today tho! x


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4448
> Congrats on your HS Pine Martin x
> 
> View attachment 4448


PM I tried to move the happy emoticon but ended up with two as you can see - dont know how I managed this


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.

Thought it was going to be lower after yesterday's 'jungling' - it isn't gardening if your garden's turned into a jungle.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Have a nice weekend and hopefully nice weather. 
4.2 this morning 
@wirralass  love the pic. 

Found out last night that we were losing the chap who'd been doing our garden for 8 years had hopefully come on better times and had got himself a better paid job in a hotel.  I am happy for him because he has it very hard for about 5 years. Guess who's got the job of finding another one.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Found out last night that we were losing the chap who'd been doing our garden for 8 years had hopefully come on better times and had got himself a better paid job in a hotel.  I am happy for him because he has it very hard for about 5 years. Guess who's got the job of finding another one.


Don't look at me!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Just catching up - good number to wake up to Bubbs - you killed your fitbit?? Whaaaat?How on earth?What are you like? in the meantime  ~ go go go on your exercise bike! Enjoy Bristol - long time since I visited there  - suspension bridge swayed on a windy day take care & thanks for the  x


WL...new fit bit in place...will be more careful with this one...had a fabulous day in Bristol...good drive there & back...love Bristol...met up with old friends...and a new arrival (Isabelle aged four & a half months)...no suspension bridge yesterday...they live in Clifton...is that south Bristol (?)...got home around 7:40pm...shattered..thoroughly.good day...pondering on it now...more coffee needed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Have a nice weekend and hopefully nice weather.
> 4.2 this morning
> @wirralass  love the pic.
> 
> Found out last night that we were losing the chap who'd been doing our garden for 8 years had hopefully come on better times and had got himself a better paid job in a hotel.  I am happy for him because he has it very hard for about 5 years. Guess who's got the job of finding another one.





Bloden said:


> Don't look at me!



Or me Lin...I'm  rubbish gardener...my philosophy is...plant things...water...cross fingers & pray!


----------



## Bubbsie

Long drive yesterday...long day...worth all the effort...great to see old friends...meet a new arrival...reminisce...remember...home very tired...but...very happy...good sleep...woke to a 5.9. 9...despite several slices of home made pizza...well...would have been so rude to refuse it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this miserable miserable windy wet morning
No waking again ~ must ring to ask why strips haven't been delivered.
Take care folks and if opportunity doesn't knock then build a door ~ I hope your weather's better than here over the weekend x


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Just catching up - good number to wake up to Bubbs - you killed your fitbit?? Whaaaat?How on earth?What are you like? in the meantime  ~ go go go on your exercise bike! Enjoy Bristol - long time since I visited there  - suspension bridge swayed on a windy day take care & thanks for the  x


I've got a cheaply fit bit, and I maim it all the time bubbsie. I'm a technophobe and if it can go wrong, I can encourage it to do so. Have "lost " mine during the night. Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Don't look at me!


Nor me! x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Or me Lin...I'm  rubbish gardener...my philosophy is...plant things...water...cross fingers & pray!


And duck the berry bugs


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Don't look at me!


Drat


----------



## Carolg

On the subject of BG... mm ..not telling, enough said Friday night was tired, had 1/2 portion of Chinese take away, a swag of an opened bottle of white wine (rest went as drain cleaner) and before bed- late -a wee bowl of cervical, - no spell check-cereal, and forgot tea time meds. Enough to say, checked it twice and accepted the lower number. Scrambled eggs for breakfast I think

Have a lovely Saturday and sunny here with squeaking seagulls


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Same here, New Journey. Glad to hear your goddaughter's ok. It's all over the news this morning obviously, and lasts night's copy-cat attack in Cambrils near Tarragona - shocking! Words fail me...


Must be a dreadful shock for you, powerful words from the people yesterday coming together. It's all so tragic.


----------



## Carolg

Meant squawking seagull- they will squeek after fried rice left overs lol


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Or me Lin...I'm  rubbish gardener...my philosophy is...plant things...water...cross fingers & pray!


Double drat


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  4.8 here today hope you all have a fab day  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 and feel much better after nine hours sleep, had surprise visit from oldest daughter who had five days to finish her dissertation for her MA. No chance I can help her with the writing but  can cook healthy meals and give her coffee. 
I wish everyone a good Saturday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> And duck the berry bugs


Not entirely sure what the berry buds are Carol...but...will avoid them...my garden is in full flower (no idea how)...just been out there...feeling very pleased with myself...until I say a HUGE slug...about three inches long heading across the path towards my big pot of lily's...ashamed to say...I screamed (just about to step on it) retreated indoors...more coffee needed...may feel brave enough to tackle it then...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Nor me! x


Drat  and double drat


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 and feel much better after nine hours sleep, had surprise visit from oldest daughter who had five days to finish her dissertation for her MA. No chance I can help her with the writing but  can cook healthy meals and give her coffee.
> I wish everyone a good Saturday.


Ooh luxury Jo...nine hours sleep...obviously needed it...I hated writing my dissertation...loathed every second of it...good luck to 'oldest daughter'...right to step away from the writing...lots of good food...encouragement if needed...copious amounts of coffee as/when necessary...have a good weekend.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Not entirely sure what the berry buds are Carol...but...will avoid them...my garden is in full flower (no idea how)...just been out there...feeling very pleased with myself...until I say a HUGE slug...about three inches long heading across the path towards my big pot of lily's...ashamed to say...I screamed (just about to step on it) retreated indoors...more coffee needed...may feel brave enough to tackle it then...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


My fingers are wonky with spell checker ignored. It's berry bugs not buds. I think i was attacked in greenhouse and am covered in itchy bites, come up red, itchy then get arge redness around them, die down, come up again in watery blisters heads, scratch, go down, come up, scratch heads off ..... last for ages. You never see the wee bug&@/s but they lurk in your crevices, arms, neck, wherever they can get a tasty bite- almost worse than midgies


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> My fingers are wonky with spell checker ignored. It's berry bugs not buds. I think i was attacked in greenhouse and am covered in itchy bites, come up red, itchy then get arge redness around them, die down, come up again in watery blisters heads, scratch, go down, come up, scratch heads off ..... last for ages. You never see the wee bug&@/s but they lurk in your crevices, arms, neck, wherever they can get a tasty bite- almost worse than midgies


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Carol...wish I hadn't asked now...no...had none of those symptoms (yet)...will be buying a decontamination suit now...on Amazon searching as I type...hideous little b******s...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww again!


----------



## Carolg

Not exactly subject for this post but my snails go into orbit over the fence to the wilderness beyond and a happy life


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Long drive yesterday...long day...worth all the effort...great to see old friends...meet a new arrival...reminisce...remember...home very tired...but...very happy...good sleep...woke to a 5.9. 9...despite several slices of home made pizza...well...would have been so rude to refuse it.


Sounds a wonderful day and great number after delicious home made pizza. Hope you can rest today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.6 for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Not exactly subject for this post but my snails go into orbit over the fence to the wilderness beyond and a happy life


Exactly the same as mine Carol...without notice...passport...or any regrets!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> My fingers are wonky with spell checker ignored. It's berry bugs not buds. I think i was attacked in greenhouse and am covered in itchy bites, come up red, itchy then get arge redness around them, die down, come up again in watery blisters heads, scratch, go down, come up, scratch heads off ..... last for ages. You never see the wee bug&@/s but they lurk in your crevices, arms, neck, wherever they can get a tasty bite- almost worse than midgies


Carol...apologies...my spell checker is at fault...you did say 'Berry bugs'...just made sure it hasn't repeated it ( I hope)...thank goodness...can stop looking up 'Berry Buds' now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Drat  and double drat


But I know a man who will - I think!


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Not exactly subject for this post but my snails go into orbit over the fence to the wilderness beyond and a happy life


Me too and my slugs. I have a friend who drives them to a new home where they can have a happy life and not return. I am not that nice and imagine though they do come back.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.8 today. Was going to have a sleep in but mum and dad's labradoodle was determined to get me up...then she went back to sleep!  Sammy is enjoying her holiday with us!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 3.8 today. Was going to have a sleep in but mum and dad's labradoodle was determined to get me up...then she went back to sleep!  Sammy is enjoying her holiday with us!View attachment 4454


I hope you can eat a good breakfast now and Sammy is adorable! So cute.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you New-Journey. Sammy is adorable, I'm going to miss her when she goes back.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Me too and my slugs. I have a friend who drives them to a new home where they can have a happy life and not return. I am not that nice and imagine though they do come back.


Did you know that snails have a homing instinct? Scientists found that snails placed within a 20meter radius can use their "homing instinct" to find their way back to a patch of ground/garden while those moved further away almost always failed to find their way back. So if you have a strong throwing arm and can throw more than 65' then lob the snails over your fence or wall. But better & kinder still ~ take them to a snail paradise or a convenient waste land. If you can't do this then treat the slimy b****rs to a good dose of beer, they love it & will merrily drown in a drunken stupor!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 and feel much better after nine hours sleep, had surprise visit from oldest daughter who had five days to finish her dissertation for her MA. No chance I can help her with the writing but  can cook healthy meals and give her coffee.
> I wish everyone a good Saturday.


Nine hours sleep? I think you nicked my sleep last night NJ - i've not slept a wink all night - again - having said that I don't begrudge you that sleep for one minute  - you obviously needed it & deserved it after what you've been through. Lovely surprise your daughter visited - and thank you - you have a good day too, take care of those ribs of yours x


----------



## Wirrallass

Anyone seen Northie this morning - he hasn't posted his waking yet. Hope you're alright Alan - overslept? Not well? No net connection? Please let us know x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Nine hours sleep? I think you nicked my sleep last night NJ - i've not slept a wink all night - again - having said that I don't begrudge you that sleep for one minute  - you obviously needed it & deserved it after what you've been through. Lovely surprise your daughter visited - and thank you - you have a good day too, take care of those ribs of yours x


Oh sorry you had no sleep and would gladly share mine! 
Just had a flashback to my dreadful consultant thinking my fall was due to a bad hypo!! Anyway he is history and ribs on mend, need to be dancing in two weeks for my party, I can do it! Thanks and you too, hope you can sleep soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Oh sorry you had no sleep and would gladly share mine!
> Just had a flashback to my dreadful consultant thinking my fall was due to a bad hypo!! Anyway he is history and ribs on mend, need to be dancing in two weeks for my party, I can do it! Thanks and you too, hope you can sleep soon.


Thank you Jo and yes you can and will dance  at your party x


----------



## Hazel

morning chums - fell asleep around 6 last night - just wakened.

So no evening meal last night, no Novorapid, 6.7 this morning.

Need to waken up though


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning hope everybody is ok  it was 9.8 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Sounds a wonderful day and great number after delicious home made pizza. Hope you can rest today.


Upping my activity Jo...no resting today...in honour of the anticipated HbA1c test soon...about to take phat boy for his walkies...up at 5.9 this morning...breakfast...watered all the garden pots...cycled for 20 minutes...tested 4.6...tiny snack...2 crackers...and a chocolate thin...will be interesting to see how I do after walkies...experimenting.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Me too and my slugs. I have a friend who drives them to a new home where they can have a happy life and not return. I am not that nice and imagine though they do come back.


Can rehome the snails Jo...but...can't pick the slugs up...they burst!...yuk!


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 3.8 today. Was going to have a sleep in but mum and dad's labradoodle was determined to get me up...then she went back to sleep!  Sammy is enjoying her holiday with us!View attachment 4454


Oh you just can't be cross with her...she is so cute...made me smile...probably because I won't have to clear up the mess.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thank you Jo and yes you can and will dance  at your party x


Shame about the sleep WL...becoming obsessed with the sleeping patterns on this Fit Bit...know how much light sleep I had...how much restful sleep...even know how long it took me to fall asleep too!...I blame you...since you told me about yours...had to get one...as you know this is my second...who knows...could even get fit (as far as I can at my age) at this rate.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Shame about the sleep WL...becoming obsessed with the sleeping patterns on this Fit Bit...know how much light sleep I had...how much restful sleep...even know how long it took me to fall asleep too!...I blame you...since you told me about yours...had to get one...as you know this is my second...who knows...could even get fit (as far as I can at my age) at this rate.


I would love one too!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I would love one too!


Honestly thought it would be a waste of time...however it's proving a real incentive...meeting those targets is so satisfying!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy busy busy yesterday...house cleaned...garden tidied...feeling virtuous...until...I look at the paperwork still unfinished...just sitting there staring at me...my first 'urgent' task today...of course... after more coffee...woke to a 5.4


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.7 on the meter and 5.2 on Libre for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> My fingers are wonky with spell checker ignored. It's berry bugs not buds. I think i was attacked in greenhouse and am covered in itchy bites, come up red, itchy then get arge redness around them, die down, come up again in watery blisters heads, scratch, go down, come up, scratch heads off ..... last for ages. You never see the wee bug&@/s but they lurk in your crevices, arms, neck, wherever they can get a tasty bite- almost worse than midgies


Oooooooooh, that's what's been biting me for the last 10 years! Thanks, Carolg.

Morning all. 5.0 for me. 

After yesterday's braving IKEA on a Saturday (I know, I must be mad) I'm trending looooow already this morning - best line those snacks up, cos I'm in the mood for 'jungling' today! 

Have a relaxing Sunday ev1.


----------



## AJLang

Oops 16.9 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Morning everyone I hope you have a good Sunday.
Meter 5.2 , new sensor 3.9 . Hopefully tomorrow will see a closer results. 
Graph was reasonably even.


----------



## Kaylz

good morning guys  a 4.6 for me today  this reduction seems to have done absolutely nothing , hope everyone has a great day  x


----------



## AJLang

Hi Kaylz are you going to reduce it by another unit so that it's the two unit reduction that I think Paul suggested?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> good morning guys  a 4.6 for me today  this reduction seems to have done absolutely nothing , hope everyone has a great day  x


K...no idea how it works...but...you have only just started it...do you need to give it a little more time...or should you expect to see instant results?...no doubt others will be able to advise on that...come on...where's that positivity gone...you can get there.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. Got some bags of green waste for the recycling centre hopefully the first of many more.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Hi Kaylz are you going to reduce it by another unit so that it's the two unit reduction that I think Paul suggested?


Yes I think I may have to, went to bed on 6.5 the other night and dropped to 4.8 by morning, last night was 5.9 so had a biscuit and have still dropped to 4.6  x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...no idea how it works...but...you have only just started it...do you need to give it a little more time...or should you expect to see instant results?...no doubt others will be able to advise on that...come on...where's that positivity gone...you can get there.


With Tresiba your meant to give it 3 days, I've taken the reduction 5 nights now so I SHOULD be noticing a difference but there doesn't seem to be one! Might give them a call in the morning just to confirm whether I should reduce by another unit x


----------



## AJLang

That reduction will be a good thing to do Kaylz. You certainly don't want to be risking night time hypos, but I know you know that x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> That reduction will be a good thing to do Kaylz. You certainly don't want to be risking night time hypos, but I know you know that x


Yeah I know thanks , when I wake up lower I seem to end up higher at lunch and Paul thinks I'm catching the waking number on the way up from a low so had a bit of a dump but not too severe if you know what I mean (I'm not too good at putting some things in to words haha) x


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me this morning. Date and time on meter have gone wonky. Reset it after putting in new battery, and its switching off quickly. Anyone else had codefreesd meters do this? I've had it since Jan 2016


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I know thanks , when I wake up lower I seem to end up higher at lunch and Paul thinks I'm catching the waking number on the way up from a low so had a bit of a dump but not too severe if you know what I mean (I'm not too good at putting some things in to words haha) x


Yep that makes sense x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Yep that makes sense x


Oh well looks like down to 6 I go! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> With Tresiba your meant to give it 3 days, I've taken the reduction 5 nights now so I SHOULD be noticing a difference but there doesn't seem to be one! Might give them a call in the morning just to confirm whether I should reduce by another unit x


Okay...pardon my ignorance (again) K...fingers crossed (they should have a fingers crossed emoji here).


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5,9 after a much higher carb meal last night, happy with that. 
Wishing you all a good, fun and healthy day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5,9 after a much higher carb meal last night, happy with that.
> Wishing you all a good, fun and healthy day.


Not good enough Jo...come on spill the beans (pun intended)...I have to have some of that guilty pleasure...albeit vicariously...what exactly was on the menu?


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not good enough Jo...come on spill the beans (pun intended)...I have to have some of that guilty pleasure...albeit vicariously...what exactly was on the menu?


Well afraid it's not too exciting as I am low carb but for me a real change! I had meal prepared for oldest daughter as I was going to party but driving was in the end too difficult so ate same food as her! Baked potatoes it was followed by ice cream and chocolate. I haven't eaten a baked potato since diagnose. I am so rubbish at working out carbs and ratio, still waiting for course in April, I just guessed, got it right phew. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> 9.1 for me this morning. Date and time on meter have gone wonky. Reset it after putting in new battery, and its switching off quickly. Anyone else had codefreesd meters do this? I've had it since Jan 2016



Carol my last Glucomen meter started doing that as it was on its last legs. It was giving me inaccurate inflated figures too! However yours is much newer. 

A 6.9 for me this Sunday morn


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Okay...pardon my ignorance (again) K...fingers crossed (they should have a fingers crossed emoji here).


Haha thanks, I don't 'get' it myself sometimes as for Type 2 I really have no clue! will call in morning to update them just so they are in the loop and see if they advise a further reduction x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5,9 after a much higher carb meal last night, happy with that.
> Wishing you all a good, fun and healthy day.


Out of interest how low carb are you generally? Good to see you did fantastic judging the carbs!  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Out of interest how low carb are you generally? Good to see you did fantastic judging the carbs!  x


OK confession time, you will be shocked and understandably so!   I don't know, I have stopped all grains, potatoes, very occasionally eat sweet potato, no bread, it's under 100 a day maybe between 70 and 100. I would like it to be more a exact science, just no idea how to find out ratios, will find out I guess when I go on a course next year. I normally take 2 or 3 units and it works. Last night was 5 units after getting my Carbs and Cal book out, maybe I need to read it more,


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> OK confession time, you will be shocked and understandably so!   I don't know, I have stopped all grains, potatoes, very occasionally eat sweet potato, no bread, it's under 100 a day maybe between 70 and 100. I would like it to be more a exact science, just no idea how to find out ratios, will find out I guess when I go on a course next year. I normally take 2 or 3 units and it works. Last night was 5 units after getting my Carbs and Cal book out, maybe I need to read it more,


 I'd be in serious trouble if I didn't know what my ratios were! x


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Carol my last Glucomen meter started doing that as it was on its last legs. It was giving me inaccurate inflated figures too! However yours is much newer.
> 
> A 6.9 for me this Sunday morn


Maybe will change battery again and reset, see how that goes. Thanks amigo


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning hope everybody is ok  it was 11.1 for me this morning so at least it's not quite 12.0!

I had a chinese for tea last night which was chicken and noodle soup then chicken chow mein. The soup isn't a thickened one it's a bit like an oxo with chicken and noodles in. It was a late dinner at 21:14pm

I had a chinese for tea last night which was chicken and noodle soup then chicken chow mein. The soup isn't a thickened one it's a bit like an oxo with chicken and noodles in. It was a late dinner at 21:14pm
BG: 5.2 @ 21:14pm
Dinner:
chicken and noodle soup (thin soup)
chicken chow mein

bolused after dinner - once I'd worked out how many carbs I'd eaten

BG: 15.8 @ 00:04am - after dinner
BG: 9.2 @ 2:13am - during the night
BG: 7.6 @ 5:23am - during the night

You can view my foods eaten on the 'What did you eat yesterday' thread


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> 9.1 for me this morning. Date and time on meter have gone wonky. Reset it after putting in new battery, and its switching off quickly. Anyone else had codefreesd meters do this? I've had it since Jan 2016


I had that problem with a Codefree, Carolg. It was only a couple of years old. New batteries didn't fix the problem, so I stopped using it.


----------



## New-journey

I just had to post as for the first time in two weeks and one day after my fall I just sneezed! I have had to stop them due to pain, I can laugh also without holding my ribs and can probably cough. I am so excited about this. Oh life is getting better!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  6.4 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early start again...rain has stopped...finally finished the paperwork that's been taunting me...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone, house special for me, 5.2.

Thinking of Amanda at this sad time


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Hazel HS for me as well.
Have a level week everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone, house special for me, 5.2.
> 
> Thinking of Amanda at this sad time


Thank you Hazel xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.8 today. I feel completely numb so just going to test and correct as necessary for the near future. I can't control how my emotions are affecting my BG levels.
Ironic that my yearly review is two weeks today.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 10.8 today. I feel completely numb so just going to test and correct as necessary for the near future. I can't control how my emotions are affecting my BG levels.
> Ironic that my yearly review is two weeks today.


Nothing you can do about that...just have to deal with things as/if they crop up  Amanda...just try to take the best care of yourself as you can.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all.
A 4.9 libre, 6.2 meter today for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my dearies  a shockingly low 4.4 for me after a 6.9 at bedtime  hope everyone has a relaxing day  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, a glass of red wine keeps the Dawn Effect away. DPD say they're delivering my sensors today, yay! ( not the replacement one, that's still in the pipeline, they seem a bit behind at the moment, wonder if it's coming from France as usual, they'll all be on holiday for the whole of August)


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 10.1 for me. Struggling to get myself in gear for start of week. One more swig of coffee then get moving. Have a good day all


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning back from an unscheduled weekend away in Suffolk, hope everyone is well and had a good weekend it's a 6.8 for me today.

Well done Hazel and Khskel on HS.


----------



## Bloden

Moooooorning! 9.5 here - oops, overdid my pre-bed snack.

I've just managed to "feel the fear and do it anyway" - I took my pooches down the lane and back (20-min walk) with (reduced) IOB...and I feel fab! A morning walk - my dogs are in a state of shock and may need counseling.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.9 after 3.8 at bedtime, couldn't shift a 8 for hours yesterday so changed my rapid insulin and that did it.
Thinking of you @AJLang today and hard enough without your emotions affecting BS's. Hoping the DF stays away for the next few weeks.


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 10.1 for me. Struggling to get myself in gear for start of week. One more swig of coffee then get moving. Have a good day all


Me too, hope the coffee is working now.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Moooooorning! 9.5 here - oops, overdid my pre-bed snack.
> 
> I've just managed to "feel the fear and do it anyway" - I took my pooches down the lane and back (20-min walk) with (reduced) IOB...and I feel fab! A morning walk - my dogs are in a state of shock and may need counseling.


Always good to feel the fear and do it anyway, great you feel fab after! I hope the pooches recover soon.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, a glass of red wine keeps the Dawn Effect away. DPD say they're delivering my sensors today, yay! ( not the replacement one, that's still in the pipeline, they seem a bit behind at the moment, wonder if it's coming from France as usual, they'll all be on holiday for the whole of August)


Same number as me though no glass of wine for me! Glad it helps and will remember that.
How exciting you have sensors arriving today!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start again...rain has stopped...finally finished the paperwork that's been taunting me...woke to a 5.7.


Well done for finishing paper work and great number. Raining in Somerset and expect it will all day. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Well done for finishing paper work and great number. Raining in Somerset and expect it will all day. Have a wonderful day.


Thanks Jo...a quick twenty minutes on the exercise bike...just to satisfy my fit bit...how shower...invoicing...then off to post them...getting organised...ooh...scary.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...a quick twenty minutes on the exercise bike...just to satisfy my fit bit...how shower...invoicing...then off to post them...getting organised...ooh...scary.


You are starting your Monday on fire, puts me to shame and think I will join the fit bit gang once I can exercise again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures


Oh No, sorry to hear this and hope you feel better soon and your numbers come down. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures


Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, a glass of red wine keeps the Dawn Effect away. DPD say they're delivering my sensors today, yay! ( not the replacement one, that's still in the pipeline, they seem a bit behind at the moment, wonder if it's coming from France as usual, they'll all be on holiday for the whole of August)


Snap, just got a text to say delivery between 11:33 and 12:33


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> You are starting your Monday on fire, puts me to shame and think I will join the fit bit gang once I can exercise again.


Wouldn't go that far Jo...but...certainly doing more than I have for the last few years...easy to get fired up with the impending review...fit bit even takes into account just walking round the house...tells how much sleep I've had...not great last night...just over four hours...so once showered...dressed...invoiced...posted...will feel justified with a little 'Disco Nap'...basically that's an afternoon nap for those over thirty (couldn't bear to say middle-aged)....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning hope everybody is ok  it was 7.5 for me this morning in Smiley Filey 




Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures



Snap Northerner  and hope you are feeling better very soon


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures


Hope you feel better soon Northie with bgls back to their normal 5's x


----------



## Ditto

I didn't realise meters used batteries!  I must have thought they ran on magic!! 

Afternoon all...6.3 @ 6.17am


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops! Almost forgot to post!
Good afternoon folks on this damp windy day
No waking again but keeping the carbs as low as I can
Take care and for those who are feeling pain today then here are  {{{{hugs}}}} to comfort you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  6.4 today.


Afternoon Lin - not a bad number for a Monday Glad you liked Saturday's picthanks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 10.1 for me. Struggling to get myself in gear for start of week. One more swig of coffee then get moving. Have a good day all


Hope you've had sufficent coffee by now to get the engine moving Carolg


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...early start again...rain has stopped...finally finished the paperwork that's been taunting me...woke to a 5.7.


Glad for you that your pile of paperwork is depleted in readiness for the next lot Nice number there Bubbs


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good morning back from an unscheduled weekend away in Suffolk, hope everyone is well and had a good weekend it's a 6.8 for me today.
> 
> Well done Hazel and Khskel on HS.


All good here Barbara - had an enjoyable weekend thanks - hope yours was a good one too x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 10.8 today. I feel completely numb so just going to test and correct as necessary for the near future. I can't control how my emotions are affecting my BG levels.
> Ironic that my yearly review is two weeks today.


Keep your chin up Amanda  - if you can. Your bgls are bound to be a tad higglty pigglty so dont worry unduly x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I didn't realise meters used batteries!  I must have thought they ran on magic!!
> 
> Afternoon all...6.3 @ 6.17am


Forget the dam.....sel DF - I think some meters run on zooped up petrol pushing our bgls higher x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Wouldn't go that far Jo...but...certainly doing more than I have for the last few years...easy to get fired up with the impending review...fit bit even takes into account just walking round the house...tells how much sleep I've had...not great last night...just over four hours...so once showered...dressed...invoiced...posted...will feel justified with a little 'Disco Nap'...basically that's an afternoon nap for those over thirty (couldn't bear to say middle-aged)....


I find the fitbit is a great motivator Bubbs - I'd just finished my tea last night and it buzzed me with the message "Fancy a stroll?" NOT!  At least not yet - wating for my meal to digest! Good fun tho isn't it - I walk to music at home - less tedius!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures


Sorry to hear your not well


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I find the fitbit is a great motivator Bubbs - I'd just finished my tea last night and it buzzed me with the message "Fancy a stroll?" NOT!  At least not yet - wating for my meal to digest! Good fun tho isn't it - I walk to music at home - less tedius!


I love it WL...meeting my targets...will have to up my limits...great incentive to do more...can see what I'm doing now...rather than guessing.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I love it WL...meeting my targets...will have to up my limits...great incentive to do more...can see what I'm doing now...rather than guessing.


That's what I like about it - heart rate - resting heart rate - mmls volume of water drunk - its an amazing piece of technology isn't it. Did you know that you can buy (if you want) different coloured straps for it too - they just clip off & on, great to have the choice to match an outfit you're wearing  - I think they cost about £6-£7. Dont forget to re-charge the battery. If you tap on it twice it will show you more information too. x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> All good here Barbara - had an enjoyable weekend thanks - hope yours was a good one too x




Yes was very good, glad you had a great weekend to xx


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures



Sorry to hear you feeling under the weather hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today - have been feeling rotten all weekend and struggling to keep in single figures



Sorry to hear that northerner. You coming down with something? 

I woke on a 7.3, had a decent breakfast and was 6.3 after it. That Dawn Phenomenon and feeling rough on a morning raises it every time.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no appointments...no paperwork...relaxing with that first sip of coffee...bliss...woke to a 5.5


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.8 today.

Enjoy your day


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me.
Demoing some software to managers today. I hope it behaves itself.
Wishing everyone a spike free day.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, woke to a higher for me 7 but was working till late so ate at 10 30. Just said night to my oldest who worked all night on her dissertation, deadline tonight. Exhausted just thinking of it!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no appointments...no paperwork...relaxing with that first sip of coffee...bliss...woke to a 5.5


Great number! Enjoy your peaceful day.


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> I didn't realise meters used batteries!  I must have thought they ran on magic!



I thought they ran on Diabetes Fairy dust.

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Get well soon, Northie. 

Make sure you're at home from exactly 12.33 onwards, Robin...who came up with DPD's crazy time slots?!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great number! Enjoy your peaceful day.


Going to start taping off the skirting boards...then of to buy some paint...time to get busy!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Going to start taping off the skirting boards...then of to buy some paint...time to get busy!


Your Fitbit will love you!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . It's 7.5 today . I can't wait to have brekkie , I'm so so hungry.
I hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  @Bubbsie I'll come do the painting for you it's one of my favourite jobs! I had the mother and father in laws fences and garden benches done in no time a few years ago! Then did mums hall, was meant to get the living room done at some point but nobody's willing to move the massive wall unit and wouldn't be good for the budgie either, anyways 4.9 for me this morning after a couple of biscuits for a bed time 5.0 and took my reduced 6 units, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  @Bubbsie I'll come do the painting for you it's one of my favourite jobs! I had the mother and father in laws fences and garden benches done in no time a few years ago! Then did mums hall, was meant to get the living room done at some point but nobody's willing to move the massive wall unit and wouldn't be good for the budgie either, anyways 4.9 for me this morning after a couple of biscuits for a bed time 5.0 and took my reduced 6 units, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Oh K...if only you could...I am rubbish at painting...probably because I hate it...not sure where you are located...but...if you need a little break down south...have a spare room (if I were posh I'd say guest room)...lots of open space...only just over an hour away from London...I can cook...only thing is...you'll have to put up with Harry...he'd be all over you...like a rash...looking out those paint brushes now!


----------



## Ditto

Bloden said:


> I thought they ran on Diabetes Fairy dust.


 

Morning all, not a proper reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was up at stupid o'clock with Mum sat on the side of the bed rustling all the sweetie packets in her bedside drawer. She's stone deaf so probably unaware that they were causing a right racket, enough to wake me from a sound sleep anyways. I could have cried. She then regales me with how difficult it was for her to get from the bed to the commode and get back into bed as if I could care less. I just wanted to kill her basically. I fail at caring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.2 @ 8.03am after eating wholemeal bread slathered in butter with a carton of cottage cheese at 5ish !!!

Have a good day all. I'm a zombie, but I draw the line at eating brains...

Kaylz come round and paint our place.  I've taken blobs of paint off Mum's wall blu-tacking Christmas cards up there...looks the very devil.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bit late on parade this morning as t'internet connection was down, but was a 4.4 on waking.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here this morning. Can't wait to get a sensor up and running, and find out what's going on, but I decided to be sensible and wait til after I've done a cross country riding afternoon today, knowing my luck, I'd fall off into a ditch and land on it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Would you like to swap afternoons Robin. I have a 3 hr exam and I'd much rather be riding in the countryside.

(Frankly I'd rather be doing pretty much anything.....)


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Oh K...if only you could...I am rubbish at painting...probably because I hate it...not sure where you are located...but...if you need a little break down south...have a spare room (if I were posh I'd say guest room)...lots of open space...only just over an hour away from London...I can cook...only thing is...you'll have to put up with Harry...he'd be all over you...like a rash...looking out those paint brushes now!


I'm up Scotland so I'll be a while but I'll go pack a bag now! As for Harry he'd be no problems, I loves animals so he's welcome for a snuggle haha, have something ready for when I arrive please  x


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kaylz come round and paint our place.


No problem going to Bubbsie's first though haha x


----------



## Robin

Greyhound Gal said:


> Would you like to swap afternoons Robin. I have a 3 hr exam and I'd much rather be riding in the countryside.
> 
> (Frankly I'd rather be doing pretty much anything.....)


Good luck with the exam! ( I'd swap with you, but I don't think there's much chance of me passing an exam these days, so maybe best if you do it yourself!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm up Scotland so I'll be a while but I'll go pack a bag now! As for Harry he'd be no problems, I loves animals so he's welcome for a snuggle haha, have something ready for when I arrive please  x


Okay...have I said you'll have to have Aliya's room...called the princess suite...all pink & white...will have to share the bed with an extra large fluffy unicorn (plus other soft toys)...fairies & stars that light up on the ceiling & walls at night...if you can cope with that...come on down.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning hope everybody is ok  10.9 for me this morning 

During the night
BG: 3.2 @ 2:52am - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
BG: 5.8 @ 3:07 - 15 minute hypo check / because next meal wasn't due had 2 biscuits and bolused. I'm always unsure what to do if next meal isn't due.

This morning did my waking test and basal and now before breakfast BG: 15.0 ! I've bolused and meter also had a correction included with breakfast bolus. I really can't think why it's so high for me this morning so if anybody can shed any light please do. I've got my HbA1c this morning


----------



## pav

Good morning all, at silly o'clock 4 am 4.8, then on getting up 6.9.


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning hope everybody is ok  10.9 for me this morning
> 
> During the night
> BG: 3.2 @ 2:52am - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
> BG: 5.8 @ 3:07 - 15 minute hypo check / because next meal wasn't due had 2 biscuits and bolused. I'm always unsure what to do if next meal isn't due.
> 
> This morning did my waking test and basal and now before breakfast BG: 15.0 ! I've bolused and meter also had a correction included with breakfast bolus. I really can't think why it's so high for me this morning so if anybody can shed any light please do. I've got my HbA1c this morning


Sometimes with a hypo, as well as you treating it, you liver will swing into action and help out, by releasing its stores of glucose. It's annoying, as you end up high, but a good thing in reality as it'll kick in and save your life should you not wake up.

This is also why you are advised to watch out for hypos the next day. At some point, your liver will need to replenish its depleted stores, and abosrb extra glucose out of your body, so you might find yourself running a bit lower than expected at some point.


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon everybody late on again due to internet connection I'm getting a bit ****** off with BT gggrrrr anyway on a brighter note 6.8 for me today.  Hope you all well and are having a good day.


----------



## Hayley Lloyd

8.3 for me this morning. Not too bad compared to yesterday which was 17.2 on waking!! (Had a few issues yesterday!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Hayley Lloyd said:


> 8.3 for me this morning. Not too bad compared to yesterday which was 17.2 on waking!! (Had a few issues yesterday!)


An excellent reduction there Lorraine - glad you're back into single numbers - well done. Stress does elevate our levels as you know so hope your issues are no more Take care now x


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon everybody late on again due to internet connection I'm getting a bit ****** off with BT gggrrrr anyway on a brighter note 6.8 for me today.  Hope you all well and are having a good day.


Know how you feel Barbara...had to get rid of BT in the end...lots of money...little service...but...good numbers (no pun intended...honest).


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy day...off to get some colour charts today...house has to be finished...hate decorating with a passion...has to be done...woke to a 5.2.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hayley Lloyd said:


> 8.3 for me this morning. Not too bad compared to yesterday which was 17.2 on waking!! (Had a few issues yesterday!)


Good progress Hayley...a few issues is putting it mildly...excellent work in the circumstances...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning hope everybody is ok  10.9 for me this morning
> 
> During the night
> BG: 3.2 @ 2:52am - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
> BG: 5.8 @ 3:07 - 15 minute hypo check / because next meal wasn't due had 2 biscuits and bolused. I'm always unsure what to do if next meal isn't due.
> 
> This morning did my waking test and basal and now before breakfast BG: 15.0 ! I've bolused and meter also had a correction included with breakfast bolus. I really can't think why it's so high for me this morning so if anybody can shed any light please do. I've got my HbA1c this morning


Can't shed any light on the insulin use ( I know nothing about it)...but...good luck with the HbA1c results.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me. Pizza and garlic bread survived!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 6.9 from me this morning, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning hope everybody is ok  10.9 for me this morning
> 
> During the night
> BG: 3.2 @ 2:52am - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
> BG: 5.8 @ 3:07 - 15 minute hypo check / because next meal wasn't due had 2 biscuits and bolused. I'm always unsure what to do if next meal isn't due.
> 
> This morning did my waking test and basal and now before breakfast BG: 15.0 ! I've bolused and meter also had a correction included with breakfast bolus. I really can't think why it's so high for me this morning so if anybody can shed any light please do. I've got my HbA1c this morning



Personally, I never have extra carb after treating a hypo - I just don't need it. My DSN told me I should (all those years ago), but I realized it wasn't for me...maybe you're the same Gill, maybe not!

Morning all.  5.1 here.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 9.1 for me this morning. Horrible rainy day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.6 meter / 4.0 libre for me today. 
First day for 2 .5 months no studying needed , just a large pile of ironing awaits


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> No problem going to Bubbsie's first though haha x


Are you coming to Glasgow meet Kayla?


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 5.6 meter / 4.0 libre for me today.
> First day for 2 .5 months no studying needed , just a large pile of ironing awaits


I will send you my ironing pile if you want


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Carolg said:


> I will send you my ironing pile if you want


Thanks for thinking of me @Carolg  but mine is plenty big enough!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> No problem going to Bubbsie's first though haha x


K you need to be careful...I might hold you to that...get those overalls & paint brush ready...just a train ride away.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy day...off to get some colour charts today...house has to be finished...hate decorating with a passion...has to be done...woke to a 5.2.


Congrats on HS, and good luck with decorating. Has @Kaylz arrived to help yet with the decorating?


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all 5.7 and wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Congrats on HS, and good luck with decorating. Has @Kaylz arrived to help yet with the decorating?


Thanks Jo...puzzled by my numbers lately...been walking...great for reducing BG levels...been pedalling away on the exercise bike which seems to push those figures upwards...only just realised my 'cycling' had the opposite effect to my walking...may have to revise my exercise routine...possibly an exercise bike for sale?...expecting K anytime soon...room ready & waiting...Harry getting excited at the prospect of a new friend to slobber over (poor K she has no idea what she'd be in for with Harry)...just need to co-ordinate the timing with her.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good Morning all 5.7 and wishing you all a wonderful day.


Perfecto Jo...good start.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  very dull and raining here so if there are any typing errors in this I am sorry but for some reason my mother is against lights in the morning so I have to eat breakfast etc in the dark!  5.1 here today and I hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  very dull and raining here so if there are any typing errors in this I am sorry but for some reason my mother is against lights in the morning so I have to eat breakfast etc in the dark!  5.1 here today and I hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Bright lights in the morning...yuk...don't blame her...although hope your breakfast meets it target (mouth)...good number...has it gone up slightly ( I'm so rubbish at good type 1 numbers)... looking up train times now


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Are you coming to Glasgow meet Kayla?


Unfortunately not, my granddads birthday is the 18th but he's walking the Saturday after so we are doing something for him on the 14th  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.3 here. Overtreated a hypo at 1am.( only threw 15 carbs at it, just wanted to get back to sleep!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today, but still feeling rough


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...puzzled by my numbers lately...been walking...great for reducing BG levels...been pedalling away on the exercise bike which seems to push those figures upwards...only just realised my 'cycling' had the opposite effect to my walking...may have to revise my exercise routine...possibly an exercise bike for sale?...expecting K anytime soon...room ready & waiting...Harry getting excited at the prospect of a new friend to slobber over (poor K she has no idea what she'd be in for with Harry)...just need to co-ordinate the timing with her.


How odd your bike pushes your numbers upwards, no clue why. Would happily buy your bike from you but maybe wait and see what happens, early days still.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Bright lights in the morning...yuk...don't blame her...although hope your breakfast meets it target (mouth)...good number...has it gone up slightly ( I'm so rubbish at good type 1 numbers)... looking up train times now


A little bit of light wouldn't go a miss though, theres a lamp that's not too bright but I don't even get the pleasure of that! lol, yes up a little bit, was 5.6 at bedtime so took on a biscuit so only dropped 0.5, got to call up the DSN on Friday with an update so will see how it goes till then, let me know when I can get a train and I'll look up the bus times!  x


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today, but still feeling rough


Congrats on HS and must be a relief to have good numbers again,  hope you start to feel better soon, the bug is  taking a long time to go away.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today, but still feeling rough


Fantastic to see your numbers back on track and congrats on the HS  sorry to hear your still feeling rough though, get better soon!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How odd your bike pushes your numbers upwards, no clue why. Would happily buy your bike from you but maybe wait and see what happens, early days still.


Read something from @Matt Cycle a while ago...difference between aerobic & anaerobic exercise...not entirely sure I completely understood it...seems it can happen...it did come down after a couple of hours...and an HS this morning...will press on with the bike...see how it goes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> A little bit of light wouldn't go a miss though, theres a lamp that's not too bright but I don't even get the pleasure of that! lol, yes up a little bit, was 5.6 at bedtime so took on a biscuit so only dropped 0.5, got to call up the DSN on Friday with an update so will see how it goes till then, let me know when I can get a train and I'll look up the bus times!  x


Anytime you're ready K...mind you...would feed feed feed you...so be ready...no slipping Harry any 'treats' under the table mind!


----------



## Ljc

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning hope everybody is ok  10.9 for me this morning
> 
> During the night
> BG: 3.2 @ 2:52am - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
> BG: 5.8 @ 3:07 - 15 minute hypo check / because next meal wasn't due had 2 biscuits and bolused. I'm always unsure what to do if next meal isn't due.
> 
> This morning did my waking test and basal and now before breakfast BG: 15.0 ! I've bolused and meter also had a correction included with breakfast bolus. I really can't think why it's so high for me this morning so if anybody can shed any light please do. I've got my HbA1c this morning


I've got four ideas.
A slight over compensation in hypo treatment. 
Did you wash your hands before testing .
could be the towel you used to dry Your hands had some sweet stuff on it.
your going down with something. My body seems to know this a couple of days before I do.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Anytime you're ready K...mind you...would feed feed feed you...so be ready...no slipping Harry any 'treats' under the table mind!


Maybe a few days with you is the kick up the butt I need and might sort me out! I'm meant to be having mince and tatties tonight would you be able to fix that up for me or will I bring it with me? Nope no sharing with Harry I will bring him his own bag of treats!  x


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...puzzled by my numbers lately...been walking...great for reducing BG levels...been pedalling away on the exercise bike which seems to push those figures upwards...only just realised my 'cycling' had the opposite effect to my walking...may have to revise my exercise routine...possibly an exercise bike for sale?...expecting K anytime soon...room ready & waiting...Harry getting excited at the prospect of a new friend to slobber over (poor K she has no idea what she'd be in for with Harry)...just need to co-ordinate the timing with her.


That is interesting re the exercise bike, as i have been doing 2 lots a day I have not noticed a rise but not noticed a drop either. I am doing mine as part of my home  Physio sessions. I do not enjoy it !


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Read something from @Matt Cycle a while ago...difference between aerobic & anaerobic exercise...not entirely sure I completely understood it...seems it can happen...it did come down after a couple of hours...and an HS this morning...will press on with the bike...see how it goes.


Yes, it is complicated. I am reading about it in excellent book @Bloden sent me, could pass it on to you. Diabetes Athletes Handbook. Good to press on with bike,


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today, but still feeling rough


Sorry you're still feeling rough . Great number especially as you're not well.


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Yes, it is complicated. I am reading about it in excellent book @Bloden sent me, could pass it on to you. Diabetes Athletes Handbook. Good to press on with bike,


Glad you're finding it useful (I couldn't get my head round half of the info, tbh. A bit technical for me).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day 
6.7 today. I know I've been trying to raise my waking levels a bit, maybe I should try half a biscuit less before bed. I don't do basal jab in he evening.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ a dull & damp start to the day here
Again no waking ~ still awaiting strips!
Hope ye all get those magic numbers today, take care x


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers. 6.0 @ 6.21am. How I'm getting this kind of reading is beyond me...if you could see what I'm eating...well you can, in the menu thread.  I need to listen to PaulMcKenna on a daily basis but not going to bed as he sends me to sleep halfway through, no wonder it's not working except I feel full all the time. I just override it and pig out anyway. Agh.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Glad you're finding it useful (I couldn't get my head round half of the info, tbh. A bit technical for me).


I know what you mean! I seem also to be injured for months but once I start proper exercising again, I will have so much more information! No one hypos whilst exercising. It is a great book.


----------



## New-journey

Ditto said:


> G'day cobbers. 6.0 @ 6.21am. How I'm getting this kind of reading is beyond me...if you could see what I'm eating...well you can, in the menu thread.  I need to listen to PaulMcKenna on a daily basis but not going to bed as he sends me to sleep halfway through, no wonder it's not working except I feel full all the time. I just override it and pig out anyway. Agh.


You must be getting something  right, great number! I remember years ago having a CD by Paul McKenna I think to feel happier, he is good. I am the same, every time I listen to a self help mediation I fall asleep! I think it still does some good.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today, but still feeling rough


Congrats on your house special Northie ~ hope you'll feel 100% soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy day...off to get some colour charts today...house has to be finished...hate decorating with a passion...has to be done...woke to a 5.2.


Yeah a house special Bubbsie ~ congrats x


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> G'day cobbers. 6.0 @ 6.21am. How I'm getting this kind of reading is beyond me...if you could see what I'm eating...well you can, in the menu thread.  I need to listen to PaulMcKenna on a daily basis but not going to bed as he sends me to sleep halfway through, no wonder it's not working except I feel full all the time. I just override it and pig out anyway. Agh.





New-journey said:


> You must be getting something  right, great number! I remember years ago having a CD by Paul McKenna I think to feel happier, he is good. I am the same, every time I listen to a self help mediation I fall asleep! I think it still does some good.


Strange years ago despite being a hypnosis user ,I could not get on with Paul McKenna tapes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> G'day cobbers. 6.0 @ 6.21am. How I'm getting this kind of reading is beyond me...if you could see what I'm eating...well you can, in the menu thread.  I need to listen to PaulMcKenna on a daily basis but not going to bed as he sends me to sleep halfway through, no wonder it's not working except I feel full all the time. I just override it and pig out anyway. Agh.


Although you fall asleep half way through Ditto - Paul is still talking to you & you are subconsciously absorbing what he is saying. x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.0 this morning which I'm happy with


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Maybe a few days with you is the kick up the butt I need and might sort me out! I'm meant to be having mince and tatties tonight would you be able to fix that up for me or will I bring it with me? Nope no sharing with Harry I will bring him his own bag of treats!  x


No real objection to mince & tatties...but...might try something a bit more adventurous K...welcome anytime...not sure it 'would sort you out'...a couple of days with me & Harry...you might counselling with immediate effect.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No real objection to mince & tatties...but...might try something a bit more adventurous K...welcome anytime...not sure it 'would sort you out'...a couple of days with me & Harry...you might counselling with immediate effect.


Haha you do make me laugh!  well can I have mince and tatties AND something more adventurous? I like my mince and tatties! what would the more adventurous dish be? x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haha you do make me laugh!  well can I have mince and tatties AND something more adventurous? I like my mince and tatties! what would the more adventurous dish be? x


One of my favourites...meatballs/sauce...made from scratch...haven't made them since been diagnosed...absolutely love them with some sort of pasta...which is off limits for me...but...might make @eggyg chicken pie with filo pastry.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> One of my favourites...meatballs/sauce...made from scratch...haven't made them since been diagnosed...absolutely love them with some sort of pasta...which is off limits for me...but...might make @eggyg chicken pie with filo pastry.


Sound delicious!  most importantly though I'm fussy with my coffee, what do you stock? haha x


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.7 for me, pleased with that as I have been in a bad place the last few days, both diabetic wise and general life wise, that is why I have been MIA.  Despite still feeling tired and down this morning, I decided that I can regain control of my diabetes and stop eating all the stupid stuff and get my life back on track.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy day...off to get some colour charts today...house has to be finished...hate decorating with a passion...has to be done...woke to a 5.2.


You have to get those colours right to match/or contrast with the walls - good luck - is Harry going with you?

This fella aint half as handsome as Harry but its the only appropriate pic I could find!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> You have to get those colours to match/or contrast with the walls - good luck - is Harry going with you?
> View attachment 4490


Won't go for the paint today...a spot of de-cluttering...find that very cathartic...then off to the dump...Harry will come with me...he has his own attachment for his seat...the front passenger seat...may have sent you this before...can't remember...Harry in his favourite place...he gets the best view there.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Won't go for the paint today...a spot of de-cluttering...find that very cathartic...then off to the dump...Harry will come with me...he has his own attachment for his seat...the front passenger seat...may have sent you this before...can't remember...Harry in his favourite place...he gets the best view there.View attachment 4491


Oh he's such a proud & handsome boy  and I think he knows it ~ more so since he was pampered at the doggy beauty salon  x He matches the front seat too!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it's 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oh he's such a proud & handsome boy  and I think he knows it ~ more so since he was pampered at the doggy beauty salon  x He matches the front seat too!!


OOh hadn't thought of that WL...a colour co-ordinated bull dog...well...he is such a special boy...yes...believe he knows it...haven't told K yet...if she does pay us a visit...she may have to sit in the back of the car... the front seat is occupied.


----------



## Bubbsie

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it's 6.9 for me this morning


Wow...coming downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Gill...good work!


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.0 this morning which I'm happy with


AJ a nice number considering - thinking of you (((hugs))) ~ take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> OOh hadn't thought of that WL...a colour co-ordinated bull dog...well...he is such a special boy...yes...believe he knows it...haven't told K yet...if she does pay us a visit...she may have to sit in the back of the car... the front seat is occupied.


 I won't tell her ~ honest!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it's 6.9 for me this morning


Much much better number today mum2 ~ makes a difference to how you feel when you see your numbers going down doesnt it? Good work x


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bubbsie said:


> Read something from @Matt Cycle a while ago...difference between aerobic & anaerobic exercise...not entirely sure I completely understood it...seems it can happen...it did come down after a couple of hours...and an HS this morning...will press on with the bike...see how it goes.



This is a good article on the subject.  It's  called T1 diabetes and vigorous exercise but explains all the physiological processes involved which are relevant to everyone.  Stick with it as it's fairly easy to follow, even I understood it, well most of it anyway.  The author Michael Riddell has done lots of research on diabetes and exercise.

http://insulinfactor.com/graphics/pdf/t1_diabetes_and_vigorous_exercisel.pdf


----------



## Bubbsie

Matt Cycle said:


> This is a good article on the subject.  It's  called T1 diabetes and vigorous exercise but explains all the physiological processes involved which are relevant to everyone.  Stick with it as it's fairly easy to follow, even I understood it, well most of it anyway.  The author Michael Riddell has done lots of research on diabetes and exercise.
> 
> http://insulinfactor.com/graphics/pdf/t1_diabetes_and_vigorous_exercisel.pdf


Thanks Matt...I certainly will read it...enjoying the exercise...so who knows...may progress to a 'real bike' in time.


----------



## New-journey

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.7 for me, pleased with that as I have been in a bad place the last few days, both diabetic wise and general life wise, that is why I have been MIA.  Despite still feeling tired and down this morning, I decided that I can regain control of my diabetes and stop eating all the stupid stuff and get my life back on track.


Well done, very inspiring to read this and sending loads support. Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Sound delicious!  most importantly though I'm fussy with my coffee, what do you stock? haha x


@Bubbsie I also need to know before I visit, what do you stock?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I hope today treats you all  well.
4.2 today. So much for trying to get my waking numbers up a bit.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Lin - you're up early!
Happy good Thursday morning folks ~ still dark outside
No waking again but will hazard a guess bgl is 6.9
Every day may not be good but there is something good in every day ~ take care folks & have a peaceful day x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> @Bubbsie I also need to know before I visit, what do you stock?


I have several Jo (and K)...my morning favourite it the Italian blend...then later... if I want a little more intensity...I opt for the Colombian...hope that meets with your approval.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Lin - you're up early!
> Happy good Thursday morning folks ~ still dark outside
> No waking again but will hazard a guess bgl is 6.9
> Every day may not be good but there is something good in every day ~ take care folks & have a peaceful day x
> View attachment 4499


WL...where do you find these things...looks just like me as I descended the stairs this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> WL...where do you find these things...looks just like me as I descended the stairs this morning.


Morning Bubbsie - thought I was the only one that looked like that first thing x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...great drama yesterday...laptop expired...the victim of a tiny coffee spillage...wouldn't fire up...tried persuasion...threats...hysteria...eventually accepted defeat...bought another (credit card)...in desperation out came the hairdryer...who'd have thought...after a quick blow dry...fully working ...cancelled new one on order (good old distance selling regulations)...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie - thought I was the only one that looked like that first thing x


I seem to look like that full time nowadays WL...particularly coming up to review time.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> @Bubbsie I also need to know before I visit, what do you stock?


Can I visit too pleeeeeeze? If you don't stock skinny lattè Bubbs I'll bring my own what day & time is the coffee morning? Looking forward to seeing ye all


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...great drama yesterday...laptop expired...the victim of a tiny coffee spillage...wouldn't fire up...tried persuasion...threats...hysteria...eventually accepted defeat...bought another (credit card)...in desperation out came the hairdryer...who'd have thought...after a quick blow dry...fully working ...cancelled new one on order (good old distance selling regulations)...woke to a 5.7.


I hope there weren't any sparks flying Bubbs - A&E springs to mind! the hairdryer has many uses, not just for drying our hair 5.7 nice number ~ staying in the 5's shouldn't have any adverse effect on your impending HbA1c


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Can I visit too pleeeeeeze? If you don't stock skinny lattè Bubbs I'll bring my own what day & time is the coffee morning? Looking forward to seeing ye all


Yes of course WL...although how I'm going to fit you...Jo & K in the 'guest room'...no idea...you'll all have to top & tail.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I hope there weren't any sparks flying Bubbs - A&E springs to mind! the hairdryer has many uses, not just for drying our hair 5.7 nice number ~ staying in the 5's shouldn't have any adverse effect on your impending HbA1c


Relieved WL...new ones are hideously expensive...hmmn...sometimes think those HbA1cs can be a little bit of a lottery at times...still have a few weeks to work on it...thank goodness.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Yes of course WL...although how I'm going to fit you...Jo & K in the 'guest room'...no idea...you'll all have to top & tail.


A 3 bedroomed tent in your garden perhaps??


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> A 3 bedroomed tent in your garden perhaps??


Harry's basket... or his favourite chair


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 despite a 10.2 before bed. No idea how I nearly always drop down to 'normal' overnight. Not complaining. More security testing today. I hope those computers behave themselves.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Harry's basket... or his favourite chair


I was going to mention that but thought better as I dont think Harry would be too happy with one of us _sharing _his bed or basket oh i see what you mean - but where would Harry sleep then ~ with you?


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.8 despite a 10.2 before bed. No idea how I nearly always drop down to 'normal' overnight. Not complaining. More security testing today. I hope those computers behave themselves.
> Have a good day everyone.


That's a reasonable dip khskei ~ so whats goin on with your comouter?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

If we're sharing doggy pics, here's Gwen asking me to throw her yet another apple - a ball you can eat, yay!
I don't think you'd want this filthy mutt in your lovely clean car, Bubbsie!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

So, I've activated my Libre sensor...and my BG behaved perfectly all night. Obviously just needed close supervision. 5.0 at 3am, 5.3 at 7am, but already up to 6.4 at 7.30, 6.9 at 7.45, and climbing. Just the Dawn effect then!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Yes of course WL...although how I'm going to fit you...Jo & K in the 'guest room'...no idea...you'll all have to top & tail.





wirralass said:


> Can I visit too pleeeeeeze? If you don't stock skinny lattè Bubbs I'll bring my own what day & time is the coffee morning? Looking forward to seeing ye all


This is turning into the best coffee morning ever!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  bright and sunny here this morning lovely change from yesterday!  @Bubbsie do you need us lot to bring anything? and seen as I'm only little I'm willing to offer to take Harry's bed haha, @wirralass I am so shocked that you would even suggest a tent after poor Jo's troubles the other week you should be ashamed with yourself! LOL and @New-journey looks like we're ok for coffee!  anyways its a 4.6 for me today, have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...great drama yesterday...laptop expired...the victim of a tiny coffee spillage...wouldn't fire up...tried persuasion...threats...hysteria...eventually accepted defeat...bought another (credit card)...in desperation out came the hairdryer...who'd have thought...after a quick blow dry...fully working ...cancelled new one on order (good old distance selling regulations)...woke to a 5.7.


Wow! Thanks goodness for the hairdryer! What a lucky escape.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.1 and was 4.0 at bed so had some snacks.
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  bright and sunny here this morning lovely change from yesterday!  @Bubbsie do you need us lot to bring anything? and seen as I'm only little I'm willing to offer to take Harry's bed haha, @wirralass I am so shocked that you would even suggest a tent after poor Jo's troubles the other week you should be ashamed with yourself! LOL and @New-journey looks like we're ok for coffee!  anyways its a 4.6 for me today, have a lovely day folks!  x


Made me laugh K...forgotten all about the tent experience...yes...agree...@wirraslass you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here.
> 
> If we're sharing doggy pics, here's Gwen asking me to throw her yet another apple - a ball you can eat, yay!View attachment 4502
> I don't think you'd want this filthy mutt in your lovely clean car, Bubbsie!


Bloden...how wrong can you be...she's adorable...have leather seats...and a special spray....quick wipe down... we're all good to go...she can jump in the car anytime...Harry would love her...mind you that apple would be gone in 10 seconds.


----------



## Hazel

good morning campers.    A house special.of 5.2 today


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> good morning campers.    A house special.of 5.2 today


Congratulations on the HS, Hazel!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it's 9.8 for me this morning  after correcting a 13.6 @ 5:37am & no idea why 

*Gill - MDI Aviva Expert Meter*


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all - 8.9 here. 
Living in a permanent terrified state about damage being done to pebbles (nickname for unborn), whilst dealing with severe nausea and an inability to be able to eat anything other than plain food - which basically means crackers, bread and gingernut biscuits - its all basically shite!


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.7 for me this morning after being really careful what I age yesterday.  Oh well.


----------



## Robin

grainger said:


> Morning all - 8.9 here.
> Living in a permanent terrified state about damage being done to pebbles (nickname for unborn), whilst dealing with severe nausea and an inability to be able to eat anything other than plain food - which basically means crackers, bread and gingernut biscuits - its all basically shite!


I feel for you, I was in that state with my second pregnancy, although I didn't have the added problem of diabetes then. Bending over a toddler doesn't help, either. I nibbled ginger biscuits the whole time, ( in between floods of tears and retching) but my GP recommended wearing sea bands, which I was sceptical about, but my goodness, they worked! Didn't cure it completely, but took the edge off enough that I could function.


----------



## khskel

wirralass said:


> That's a reasonable dip khskei ~ so whats goin on with your comouter? View attachment 4500


Not my computer. Got to check that the security patches Microsoft put out haven't affected any of the software we use at work


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  bright and sunny here this morning lovely change from yesterday!  @Bubbsie do you need us lot to bring anything? and seen as I'm only little I'm willing to offer to take Harry's bed haha, @wirralass I am so shocked that you would even suggest a tent after poor Jo's troubles the other week you should be ashamed with yourself! LOL and @New-journey looks like we're ok for coffee!  anyways its a 4.6 for me today, have a lovely day folks!  x


You're right @Kaylz - absolutely totally insensitive of me to even mention that 4 letter word my profuse apologies @NJ x I wont say another word on the matter - so it looks like its either top n tail  or Harrys comfy chair unless @Bubbsie can come up with any other sleeping arrangements? x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you are all as well as you can be. 
 It's Friday .  Now  if I hadn't have already joined the ranks of the retired I'd be     but I have so I'm   
4.6 today 
Am off to sort myself out as *I deasperately 
 *


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I hope you are all as well as you can be.
> It's Friday .  Now  if I hadn't have already joined the ranks of the retired I'd be  View attachment 4505   but I have so I'm
> 4.6 today
> Am off to sort myself out as *I deasperately
> View attachment 4506 *


Morning Lin ~ that fella looks familiar!!! x


----------



## Ljc

Yes it's very familiar, I see it every morning lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Yes it's very familiar, I see it every morning lol.


......There's another one on its way!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.2 at 3am going up to 9.0 at 6am - not going to stress about that because the rise is a gastroparesis "thing"


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this calm but doesn't know what it wants to do day!
Still out of test strips!
Take care folks and try to forget all the bad things you've encountered this week (if you can) and have a great weekend x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2 at 3am going up to 9.0 at 6am - not going to stress about that because the rise is a gastroparesis "thing"


Congrats on your HS AJ x (((hugs)))


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I hope you are all as well as you can be.
> It's Friday .  Now  if I hadn't have already joined the ranks of the retired I'd be  View attachment 4505   but I have so I'm
> 4.6 today
> Am off to sort myself out as *I deasperately
> View attachment 4506 *


One for me please Lin...large mug...milk...no sugar please (and thanks)...good numbers.


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> Congrats on your HS AJ x (((hugs)))
> View attachment 4510


Thank you Wiralass x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wow...not up until 6am...off to sunny Wales today (hope the M4 is sunny) working...long journey...but just for the day...woke to a 5.4 ...have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Wiralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wow...not up until 6am...off to sunny Wales today (hope the M4 is sunny) working...long journey...but just for the day...woke to a 5.4 ...have a good weekend everyone.


Nice number there Bubbs ~ good start to a long day ~ just in case you're not back home til very late ~ this is what Harry will be doing in your absence!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Nice number there Bubbs ~ good start to a long day ~ just in case you're not back home til very late ~ this is what Harry will be doing in your absence!!!
> View attachment 4511


Hoping to get back home by around 8pm WL...no doubt Harry will be plonked in my chair...looking as if he has the world on his shoulders...feeling very sorry for himself...dinner...a couple of treats...and a huge hug...he'll make the most of the attention.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Not my computer. Got to check that the security patches Microsoft put out haven't affected any of the software we use at work


A slight misunderstanding there khskel, sorry


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Hoping to get back home by around 8pm WL...no doubt Harry will be plonked in my chair...looking as if he has the world on his shoulders...feeling very sorry for himself...dinner...a couple of treats...and a huge hug...he'll make the most of the attention.


Safe journey there and back Bubbsie ~ hope weathers in your favour ~ dont forget your flask of coffee now just in case you fly past motorway services! Take care x


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all - 8.9 here.
> Living in a permanent terrified state about damage being done to pebbles (nickname for unborn), whilst dealing with severe nausea and an inability to be able to eat anything other than plain food - which basically means crackers, bread and gingernut biscuits - its all basically shite!


Aw, sending some calming vibes, Grainger - sorry to hear you're feeling so unwell. It'll all be worth it in the end.

Morning all. 5.7 here.

What a night - it was a BG-dropping GlucTab-popping extravaganza! Down with the Tresiba dose, methinks.


----------



## Bloden

Grannylorraine said:


> 10.7 for me this morning after being really careful what I age yesterday.  Oh well.


I'm really careful about how I age too, GrannyLorraine, but my wrinkles never listen.


----------



## khskel

wirralass said:


> A slight misunderstanding there khskel, sorry


Nothing to apologise for


----------



## khskel

Any way a 5.3 for me and a long weekend for me as I've taken an extra day.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.7 for me this morning. Not happy yesterday as think kids across back have been chucking apples and 2 panes of greenhouse glass broken. Grr, getting a net put up to protect. Kids Thank goodness it's friday


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wow...not up until 6am...off to sunny Wales today (hope the M4 is sunny) working...long journey...but just for the day...woke to a 5.4 ...have a good weekend everyone.


I can see the sun and M4 isn't too far away, sunny Wales it could be today! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A libreless 6.2 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my dearies  happy lass here Bruce went shopping at Tesco last night and came back with 2 bars of lindt 90%, a lovely fleece bed top I'd been eyeing up for when it gets colder AND a pair of pj bottoms (the same as the ones I'm wearing just now as they are so comfy and cosy! Lol) how spoilt and lucky am I?  anyways budge up @khskel may I join you on the 5.3 bench please , hope everyone has a great day  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.7 this sunny morning. Off to Bristol to see my youngest perform with Cirque bijou with my oldest daughter who is 27 today, such a happy day. 
I am wishing you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my dearies  happy lass here Bruce went shopping at Tesco last night and came back with 2 bars of lindt 90%, a lovely fleece bed top I'd been eyeing up for when it gets colder AND a pair of pj bottoms (the same as the ones I'm wearing just now as they are so comfy and cosy! Lol) how spoilt and lucky am I?  anyways budge up @khskel may I join you on the 5.3 bench please , hope everyone has a great day  x


Wonderful! Enjoy your day and maybe you could let yourself eat more than one square today!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I can see the sun and M4 isn't too far away, sunny Wales it could be today! Have a great weekend.


Okay Jo...if it's not sunny by the time I get there...I will blame you personally.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Safe journey there and back Bubbsie ~ hope weathers in your favour ~ dont forget your flask of coffee now just in case you fly past motorway services! Take care x


OOh will definitely be stopping...if not for coffee...will be a little bathroom break.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Jo...if it's not sunny by the time I get there...I will blame you personally.


I am confident you can have the  roof down, your favourite music on and not a care in the world.  Well maybe!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, but at least I know I was in the 5s most of the night til that pesky Fairy dug herself out of Northie's garden.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am confident you can have the  roof down, your favourite music on and not a care in the world.  Well maybe!


Roof down on a motorway Jo...I'd  look even more like an old hag that had been dragged through a hedge backwards...than I do already.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 8.7 for me this morning. Not happy yesterday as think kids across back have been chucking apples and 2 panes of greenhouse glass broken. Grr, getting a net put up to protect. Kids Thank goodness it's friday


Ooh Carol...I feel that frustration...little minxes...yes thank goodness it's Friday.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all - 8.9 here.
> Living in a permanent terrified state about damage being done to pebbles (nickname for unborn), whilst dealing with severe nausea and an inability to be able to eat anything other than plain food - which basically means crackers, bread and gingernut biscuits - its all basically shite!


Thinking of you @grainger and such a hard time for you. Sickness is bad enough without blood sugar worries. I hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Roof down on a motorway Jo...I'd  look even more like an old hag that had been dragged through a hedge backwards...than I do already.


Just take a hairbrush for when you arrive, no one will see.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Nothing to apologise for


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks on this calm but doesn't know what it wants to do day!
> Still out of test strips!
> Take care folks and try to forget all the bad things you've encountered this week (if you can) and have a great weekend x
> View attachment 4508


Good morning @wirralass when do your test strips arrive? Wishing you a great weekend too


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Roof down on a motorway Jo...I'd  look even more like an old hag that had been dragged through a hedge backwards...than I do already.


Don the shades & have your chiffon head scarf 'blowing in the wind!'Ooooo I hear a song coming on......


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning @wirralass when do your test strips arrive? Wishing you a great weekend too


10 days ago!!!!! And thank you NJ you too - how are your ribs now - less bothersome? x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> 10 days ago!!!!! And thank you NJ you too - how are your ribs now - less bothersome? x


How strange! Maybe today is the day you have them in your hands.
Thanks for asking, still can't exercise, or do my Pilates but on the mend. I even cleaned my house yesterday but that could  have been a step too far!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Wonderful! Enjoy your day and maybe you could let yourself eat more than one square today!


One square does me , I eat a 25g bar of 85% stuff on a Sunday with lunch, its my 'treat' day haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Don the shades & have your chiffon head scarf 'blowing in the wind!'Ooooo I hear a song coming on......


Gosh...a chiffon head scarf WL...if I were a bit more 'Hepburn' like might give it a try...last time I saw a chiffon head scarf...my mother was wearing it...as for the shades...de' rigueur for me nowadays...hides those bags under the eyes (more like drapes & swags)...until of course I have to take them off...oddly enough...the more sleep I seem to have...the more prominent the bags under my eyes are.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> One square does me , I eat a 25g bar of 85% stuff on a Sunday with lunch, its my 'treat' day haha x


K...go wild...have two squares...you can afford to...and then have one for me...could do with some sustenance for the drive ahead.


----------



## Grannylorraine

11.7 for me this morning, not sure why the numbers are going the wrong way when I am eating better.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my dearies  happy lass here Bruce went shopping at Tesco last night and came back with 2 bars of lindt 90%, a lovely fleece bed top I'd been eyeing up for when it gets colder AND a pair of pj bottoms (the same as the ones I'm wearing just now as they are so comfy and cosy! Lol) how spoilt and lucky am I?  anyways budge up @khskel may I join you on the 5.3 bench please , hope everyone has a great day  x


Your Bruce is spoiling you K & rightly so - have you made your phone call yet? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 11.7 for me this morning, not sure why the numbers are going the wrong way when I am eating better.


Lorraine you've just emerged from a 'bad patch' give yourself time hun - your numbers will come down soon - dont fret, that just elevates your numbers. Take care now x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Your Bruce is spoiling you K & rightly so - have you made your phone call yet? xx


He certainly is! Its our 7 year anniversary next month  I'm planning on getting him a canvas with a collage of pics of the both of us  and no the lines don't open till 10:30 so got to wait yet, might leave it till 12:30 as I got an answer when I did that on Monday rather than having to leave a message and wait for a call back like usual  xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.2 at 3am going up to 9.0 at 6am - not going to stress about that because the rise is a gastroparesis "thing"


A nice HS there.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> One for me please Lin...large mug...milk...no sugar please (and thanks)...good numbers.


Here you go.   Enjoy 
 
Safe journey.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it's 7.8 for me this morning . 

Hope you're all looking forward to a great weekend. For me I'm out tonight at our one of our locals for the Friday night karaoke then I'm out tomorrow night going to one of the local caravan parks to see a band then packing on Sunday for our week away next week at Haven Thorpe Park in Cleethorpes


----------



## Pine Marten

Good grief, computer is slow today.......anyway, a nice HS 5.2 for me this morning so I treated myself to a bowl of jumbo oats, with a small dollop of cream to make it even smoother (and cool it down a bit!)


----------



## Kaylz

Well for those interested I just had a call back from Paul, he thinks the couple of days of 4's this week was still some of the 7 units coming through so I'm still to take 6 until Monday and make a decision then, if 4's continue reduce by another unit, also had a reply from Stagecoach about the trouble's with the buses the other week and as they cant reimburse me as I didn't get receipts from the taxi's they have offered as a good gesture will travel vouchers with the company  x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh Carol...I feel that frustration...little minxes...yes thank goodness it's Friday.


I now have a frame around greenhouse and will be able to use the outside as a fruit cage. Got to buy soft fruit netting. The glass only cost £6 but the frame and netting and work more, but joiner is great. If it goes on I will call police, cause an old lady going to the door can go two ways. I firmly believe in karma, so maybe I was a wee minx when I was young lol


----------



## Barbara W

Hellloooooooooo back for now, hope you are all well and have a great bank holiday weekend.  Number this morning 7.2.  Hope to be back but who know with this modern age internet


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Good grief, computer is slow today.......anyway, a nice HS 5.2 for me this morning so I treated myself to a bowl of jumbo oats, with a small dollop of cream to make it even smoother (and cool it down a bit!)


Congrats on your house special PM - hope you see more of 'em! x


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Well for those interested I just had a call back from Paul, he thinks the couple of days of 4's this week was still some of the 7 units coming through so I'm still to take 6 until Monday and make a decision then, if 4's continue reduce by another unit,


That Seems a good idea.


> also had a reply from Stagecoach about the trouble's with the buses the other week and as they cant reimburse me as I didn't get receipts from the taxi's they have offered as a good gesture will travel vouchers with the company  x


As we say in my family, * that's better than a kick in the teeth *


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from overcast E Kent. I hope you all have a good weekend.
5.2 today.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner I hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## AJLang

@Northerner I also hope that you are starting to feel better.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.3 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning from overcast E Kent. I hope you all have a good weekend.
> 5.2 today.


Ooh...good start to your weekend Lin...HS...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...long day yesterday...set off for Wales at 09:30...got home just before 9pm..shattered...slept well...on the road ate badly (as usual)...relieved to wake to a 5.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Here you go.   Enjoy
> View attachment 4520
> Safe journey.


Just having my first one this morning Lin...had a lie in...almost feel human this morning...that hasn't happened in a long time thanks


----------



## Carolg

Hello from rainy Scotland. Was hoping to get some gardening done but maybe not. Berry bug nobbled me again. 9.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all and hope everyone is well


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Hello from rainy Scotland. Was hoping to get some gardening done but maybe not. Berry bug nobbled me again. 9.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all and hope everyone is well


Carol never heard of Berry Bug before you mentioned them...just looked them up...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...little horrors...ooh...made me feel itchy...had a good sleep...thought I'd get out in the garden...changed my mind now...hope you have something soothing to put on those bites...nasty little creatures...OUCH!


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol never heard of Berry Bug before you mentioned them...just looked them up...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...little horrors...ooh...made me feel itchy...had a good sleep...thought I'd get out in the garden...changed my mind now...hope you have something soothing to put on those bites...nasty little creatures...OUCH!


Avon skin so soft is good to reduce them getting you, and pharmacy gave me antihistamine tablets which are best for bites plus calamine lotion cream. This is round 2 to bugs because I was in greenhouse picking up glass and picking raspberries the night before last.i have always been a target for both them and middies, and I'm sure it's in my make up. Some folks are, some folks aren't


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Avon skin so soft is good to reduce them getting you, and pharmacy gave me antihistamine tablets which are best for bites plus calamine lotion cream. This is round 2 to bugs because I was in greenhouse picking up glass and picking raspberries the night before last.i have always been a target for both them and middies, and I'm sure it's in my make up. Some folks are, some folks aren't


Carol...send those Berry Bugs over to those little 'treasures' that broke the greenhouse glass...that'll teach em'


----------



## Carolg

Could we start a thread of what to do with both berry bugs and wee child bug&&s lol


----------



## khskel

@Northerner a hope you're on the mend from me too.
Morning all a 5.4 for me too same as it was at 01:48 but lower than the 9.5 I went to bed on. No idea why I'm getting those bedtime spikes or how my levels recover without correction but I'm not compaining at that.
A gardening day ahead for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Could we start a thread of what to do with both berry bugs and wee child bug&&s lol


Good idea in principle  Carol...but...can you imagine what trouble we may get into with some of the suggestions.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 for me and wishing everyone a good weekend. 
I am full of aches after overdoing walking, was frustrated at how long recovery was taking and wanted to get fit again. Oh well back to small steps!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  2nd day in a row I'm joining @khskel with a 5.4 for me too, joining everyone in hoping that @Northerner is feeling better, hope everyone has a great day!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone. 5.6 here, a glass of red wine keeps the Dawn Effect away.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are better northie, sorry, didn't know you were poorly


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Hello from rainy Scotland. Was hoping to get some gardening done but maybe not. Berry bug nobbled me again.


Little berry bug*er! Apparently they're called chiggers in the States and, bizarrely, it's a word that's popped up on a handful of US TV shows this week. Never heard it before...

Morning all. 7.6 here (to much biccie-at-bedtime).

Off to the seaside to browse a hippy market and soak up some rays and raindrops (mixed weather today!).


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me and a shameful lazy morning so not seen the weather yet!


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.7 on waking today


----------



## Pine Marten

Yay, @Ljc! And a 5.3 for me


----------



## Barbara W

Hi good afternoon had to go out early this morning so forgot to post but a 6.8 from me this morning, hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday sunshine


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...busy Saturday night sanding the kitchen worktops ( I know how to live it up)...applied the Danish Oil...which gave me a vile stinking headache...retired to bed at 11pm...woke to a 5.7...round two of sanding today (urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh)...pleased with my efforts so far..


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy Saturday night sanding the kitchen worktops ( I know how to live it up)...applied the Danish Oil...which gave me a vile stinking headache...retired to bed at 11pm...woke to a 5.7...round two of sanding today (urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh)...pleased with my efforts so far..


Morning Bubbsie ~ Sunday IS supposed to be a day of rest!!!! But i guess once a job is started then it has to be finished great number there Bubbs, take care x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A surprising 5.8 today after an under bolused Chinese last night - got up to 11.0 from a 5.1 start


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie ~ Sunday IS supposed to be a day of rest!!!! But i guess once a job is started then it has to be finished great number there Bubbs, take care x
> View attachment 4540


Thanks WL...Bank Holidays never a rest for me...lots to do...yep...absolutely right I've started it...so have to finish it...job that needs doing...should have done it al least a year ago...looking forward to seeing the worktops back to their best...Thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.2 on this sunny Sunday, wishing everyone a wonderful day.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4541


Good morning @wirralass, your photo made me smile, have a restful day too.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...busy Saturday night sanding the kitchen worktops ( I know how to live it up)...applied the Danish Oil...which gave me a vile stinking headache...retired to bed at 11pm...woke to a 5.7...round two of sanding today (urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh)...pleased with my efforts so far..


Good morning Bubbsie, that sounds hard difficult work but fulfilling when you see your results. Great number!


----------



## New-journey

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. A surprising 5.8 today after an under bolused Chinese last night - got up to 11.0 from a 5.1 start


I hope it was delicious! Great number this morning after going up to 11.0.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 on this sunny Sunday, wishing everyone a wonderful day.


Congrats on your HS Jo.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Congrats on your HS Jo.
> View attachment 4542 View attachment 4543


Thanks and not had one for ages, happy with that, I hope your test strips arrive soon!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 on this sunny Sunday, wishing everyone a wonderful day.


Ooh HS Jo...well done.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  well last night was the ultimate test for my tresiba dose, went to bed on a 6.0 so no biscuit, had a crap night - so warm, neighbours being noisy, Bruce snoring away yet still woke to a 4.3  I can hear Paul saying that needs to reduced further, anyways have a fab day folks  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning Bubbsie, that sounds hard difficult work but fulfilling when you see your results. Great number!


Yes  very fulfilling... until...I  look at the disarray in my living room (full of kitchen equipment)...then look at the rest of the worktops to be done...wonder why on earth you started...not quite at that stage yet...shower...dress...then back to the kitchen...wonder if my lovely neighbour will object if I start the sander in about half  an hour.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4541


Definitely a 'tea cup' dog there WL.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

I was woken up at about 6 by a mouse trap going off - big mouse! There's more lurking in the walls - I just hope they aren't any bigger......eek!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  well last night was the ultimate test for my tresiba dose, went to bed on a 6.0 so no biscuit, had a crap night - so warm, neighbours being noisy, Bruce snoring away yet still woke to a 4.3  I can hear Paul saying that needs to reduced further, anyways have a fab day folks  x


Good morning Kaylz, sorry to hear you had a crap night, maybe for now you need that biscuit every night  because of the length of time between your two meals?


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.0 from me today.  Have a good day all. 

Congrats on HS Jo.


----------



## AJLang

17.2. Had very bad stomach/back pain most of the night.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning Kaylz, sorry to hear you had a crap night, maybe for now you need that biscuit every night  because of the length of time between your two meals?


Goodness knows what my body needs or wants from me cause I've certainly not got a clue! lol, almost given up haha x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> 17.2. Had very bad stomach/back pain most of the night.


Oh no, I hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.2 here.
> 
> I was woken up at about 6 by a mouse trap going off - big mouse! There's more lurking in the walls - I just hope they aren't any bigger......eek!


Must send Churchill over Bloden...he's a great mouser...but...one problem...he tends to catch them and bring them in...not sure he's entirely grasped the concept of real 'mousing' yet...give him time...he's only ten...oooooh...before I moved to the countryside would have thrown a wobbly at the thought of a mouse in the house...now...have to accept they will appear from  time to time...hope Churchie is ready.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  well last night was the ultimate test for my tresiba dose, went to bed on a 6.0 so no biscuit, had a crap night - so warm, neighbours being noisy, Bruce snoring away yet still woke to a 4.3  I can hear Paul saying that needs to reduced further, anyways have a fab day folks  x


Kaylz...step away from that fear & trepidation tonight...eat the biscuit...if you can hear Paul saying reduce...then you need to try it...and get some ear plugs for the snoring...or a good dig into the ribs may help.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...step away from that fear & trepidation tonight...eat the biscuit...if you can hear Paul saying reduce...then you need to try it...and get some ear plugs for the snoring...or a good dig into the ribs may help.


I'm supposed to continue with the 6 units until tomorrow and I'm only meant to have something if I'm below 6.0mmol, as for Bruce he's away back to his tonight so hopefully I will sleep well! lol x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Goodness knows what my body needs or wants from me cause I've certainly not got a clue! lol, almost given up haha x


Maybe listen to your body when you feel hungry? When are you seeing your consultant?


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> 17.2. Had very bad stomach/back pain most of the night.


Sounds dreadful and  hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Maybe listen to your body when you feel hungry? When are you seeing your consultant?


19th September so just over 3 weeks to go  x


----------



## New-journey

Barbara W said:


> Morning 7.0 from me today.  Have a good day all.
> 
> Congrats on HS Jo.


Thanks Barbara, always good to see that number on the meter!  Have a good day too.


----------



## Carolg

Awake early after late night watching tv n dozing in chair. 10.1 for me but had chocolate biscuit before bed.frustrated at moment as going round in a circle trying to open a savings account on line. Son visiting today so will see if he can get through maze. Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Awake early after late night watching tv n dozing in chair. 10.1 for me but had chocolate biscuit before bed.frustrated at moment as going round in a circle trying to open a savings account on line. Son visiting today so will see if he can get through maze. Have a good day all


Not sure it was simply the chocolate biscuit Carol...what with BT...bank account...could be the stress of modern living...I remember when you could wander into the bank...sit down...have them persuade you they deserved to look after your finances...now...everything but your weight & bra size to open an account...even on line...then there's picking the dreaded password...no matter how obscure a password you pick...someone has always had it first...mine last one was £"! &*()(*&^^...no wonder I can never remember it.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> then there's picking the dreaded password...no matter how obscure a password you pick...someone has always had it first...mine last one was £"! &*()(*&^^...no wonder I can never remember it.


This winds me right up too lol, I sit writing it down as it would be impossible to remember otherwise, you finish and its either not secure enough or been used so you have to start all over again! Lol x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure it was simply the chocolate biscuit Carol...what with BT...bank account...could be the stress of modern living...I remember when you could wander into the bank...sit down...have them persuade you they deserved to look after your finances...now...everything but your weight & bra size to open an account...even on line...then there's picking the dreaded password...no matter how obscure a password you pick...someone has always had it first...mine last one was £"! &*()(*&^^...no wonder I can never remember it.


I'm off to meet son at station and buy netting for greenhouse frame. Passwords grrr my iPad has done something weird and instead of remembering log in for some sites, it doesn't and I forget passwords. Really frustrating.,if I could chose a sweary word combination, I might remember he he.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Awake early after late night watching tv n dozing in chair. 10.1 for me but had chocolate biscuit before bed.frustrated at moment as going round in a circle trying to open a savings account on line. Son visiting today so will see if he can get through maze. Have a good day all



My hubbie has had a hellish time trying to open an online account for his mum. They are insisting he drags his 90 yr old mum in there (again) complete with broken hip. They are like doctors...they don't make house calls any more! Crazy times! 

A 6.7 for me after a buttered scone for supper. 

Sorry to all who had a bad night 

Thinking of you @AJLang x


----------



## Carolg

Was in there yesterday and teller assured me it was simple to open on line...even said the sweary word of app for mobile phone. Why is it all so mod tech?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Was in there yesterday and teller assured me it was simple to open on line...even said the sweary word of app for mobile phone. Why is it all so mod tech?


So when they 'screw'  things up Carol...they don't have to explain face to face...easier to make excuses when you don't have a justifiably irate customer in front of you..


----------



## Bubbsie

as well. 





Kaylz said:


> This winds me right up too lol, I sit writing it down as it would be impossible to remember otherwise, you finish and its either not secure enough or been used so you have to start all over again! Lol x


Or you can have the password you've chosen...providing you add the number 1928374659092 to  it  as well


----------



## Robin

Morning all. A frustrating 9.1 for me this morning, after I went back to sleep again. Was 7.1 at bedtime, and 4.9 at 3am, but never dipped into the red.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Must send Churchill over Bloden...he's a great mouser...but...one problem...he tends to catch them and bring them in...not sure he's entirely grasped the concept of real 'mousing' yet...give him time...he's only ten...oooooh...before I moved to the countryside would have thrown a wobbly at the thought of a mouse in the house...now...have to accept they will appear from  time to time...hope Churchie is ready.


A male mouser? Churchill is a rarity...I think I prefer the 'gift' of a mouse trap with a squashed mouse in it, rather than a bloody and battered present on my pillow (I used to live in a house with 2 generous mousers! "Half a dead mouse, for me? Oh thank you Buxton...you are kind"...not).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well . I don't think I posted my waking BG from yesterday it was 4.6. I forgot to test on waking this morning so before breakfast it was 4.0 .




mum2westiesGill said:


> Had my lunch not too long ago I'd eaten my jacket potato & was eating my choc ice & went hypo but it was too late to do anything about ie testing because the hypo symptoms had well & truly set in ie sweating & a fuzzy feeling on my tongue but it was one if those eating hypos so I ended up having an extra choc ice 2 jelly babies & 2 custard cream biscuits which is 38g extra of carbs. I'm going to be testing again approx 2 hours after I had my lunch so we'll see what my BG level is then!



I had a bit of a struggle yesterday but I think I dealt with it quite well & am back on track. After the hypo at lunchtime my BG went to  23.1 before tea I corrected then ate tea & bolused after tea because we were having a chinese takeaway & I didn't work out carbs until after I'd finished eating. I'm thinking BG was 23.1 due to maybe a rebound from the hypo & too many extra carbs eaten plus at the time of the 23.1 I was also stressed  because of forgetting to order a chicken curry for my daughter - naughty Mum! I checked BG'S during the night & they've come back down nicely


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> A male mouser? Churchill is a rarity...I think I prefer the 'gift' of a mouse trap with a squashed mouse in it, rather than a bloody and battered present on my pillow (I used to live in a house with 2 generous mousers! "Half a dead mouse, for me? Oh thank you Buxton...you are kind"...not).


Bloden...Churchill is not allowed a cat flap here...too many carcasses brought home when we lived in London...he brings them in alive...when the garden door is open...in full working order...he is also fond of moths...no idea how...but he gets them home intact...hours spent trying to get them out...his biggest triumph since we have been here was a live bat...flew upstairs...we managed to capture it with the aid of the kids fishing net & a dinner plate...released it unharmed ...that was scary.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden...Churchill is not allowed a cat flap here...too many carcasses brought home when we lived in London...he brings them in alive...when the garden door is open...in full working order...he is also fond of moths...no idea how...but he gets them home intact...hours spent trying to get them out...his biggest triumph since we have been here was a live bat...flew upstairs...we managed to capture it with the aid of the kids fishing net & a dinner plate...released it unharmed ...that was scary.


Oooh yeah, bats. We had four in our bedroom one night...ugh...I know they're just flying mice...but...make my skin crawl...once they're in your hand, that's fine, but it's catching them that's hard....bleugh!

Morning all. A whopping 16.2 here, aaah. Chick peas, they take forever to digest!

Up early cos OH has got an appt an hour's drive away at 8.30 and he isn't' driving at the mo. Best go and shake him now - he's more than rubbish in the morning!


----------



## Bloden

I had a bit of a struggle yesterday but I think I dealt with it quite well & am back on track. After the hypo at lunchtime my BG went to  23.1 before tea I corrected then ate tea & bolused after tea because we were having a chinese takeaway & I didn't work out carbs until after I'd finished eating. I'm thinking BG was 23.1 due to maybe a rebound from the hypo & too many extra carbs eaten plus at the time of the 23.1 I was also stressed  because of forgetting to order a chicken curry for my daughter - naughty Mum! I checked BG'S during the night & they've come back down nicely [/QUOTE]

Nice work, Gill.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early rise...irritated beyond measure last night...waited all day for a new laptop charger to arrive...have a text just before 9pm...my charger is 'undeliverable'...apparently it was on track until 7:30pm...then suddenly the courier lost it...call customer services...call answered with 'Hello whom do I have the very great pleasure of speaking with'...just knew that call would not go well...I was right...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A nice 5.7 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It's trying hard to be a nice sunny day here. 
An unaccountable 7.9 today .


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly high 7.1 for me. A bit more gardening should sort that. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all,  a HS 5.2 for me this morning. The red wine effect again.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Dismal here. 8.1 for me.all organised for work, just shower, hair wash and away. Pleased to say that unexpectedly yesterday I found a pair of works trousers that actually fit (so ordered another pair).really pleased as others were "baggy breeks" and some folks commenting "you've lost more weight" "you need to stop" as if it was deliberate. Never mind I still look in mirror and see pre diabetes shape and size but do see flappy bits I suppose


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  well it was the ultimate ultimate test last night, went to bed on 6.7 obviously no biscuit needed well I woke to a 4.9 today so looks like I only wake in the 5's if i go to bed in the 5's and have a biscuit , just had some different cheese for breakfast, instead of my edam had some maasdam twas rather nice just ashame i have to travel like 20 miles to get it! Lol, anyway hope everyone has a fab day  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. It's trying hard to be a nice sunny day here.
> An unaccountable 7.9 today .


Not your 'usual' Lin...irritating when it is unaccountable...could be the stress of anticipating sunshine on a Bank Holiday Monday...yes...it must be that...no doubt those levels will balance out shortly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Dismal here. 8.1 for me.all organised for work, just shower, hair wash and away. Pleased to say that unexpectedly yesterday I found a pair of works trousers that actually fit (so ordered another pair).really pleased as others were "baggy breeks" and some folks commenting "you've lost more weight" "you need to stop" as if it was deliberate. Never mind I still look in mirror and see pre diabetes shape and size but do see flappy bits I suppose


Well done Carol...always a mark of success when clothes fit better...'flappy bits' an all (made me laugh).


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  well it was the ultimate ultimate test last night, went to bed on 6.7 obviously no biscuit needed well I woke to a 4.9 today so looks like I only wake in the 5's if i go to bed in the 5's and have a biscuit , just had some different cheese for breakfast, instead of my edam had some maasdam twas rather nice just ashame i have to travel like 20 miles to get it! Lol, anyway hope everyone has a fab day  x


It's all Greek to me K...don't know my basal from my bolus...but...you sound happier this morning...keep it up...as for the cheese...what about an online shop?


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another early rise...irritated beyond measure last night...waited all day for a new laptop charger to arrive...have a text just before 9pm...my charger is 'undeliverable'...apparently it was on track until 7:30pm...then suddenly the courier lost it...call customer services...call answered with 'Hello whom do I have the very great pleasure of speaking with'...just knew that call would not go well...I was right...woke to a 5.7


How very very  frustrating! How is it possible the courier lost it, I doubt you getany answers on that phone call. Do you have a new time today?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and it's a sunny Bank Holiday in Somerset. I am back to Brunel SS Great Brirain in Bristol with my Mum to see youngest daughter perform again. Four months since my Mum's heart operation and she is doing well
I wish you all a great day whether it's a bank one or not.
Nearly forgot 5.6.


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Dismal here. 8.1 for me.all organised for work, just shower, hair wash and away. Pleased to say that unexpectedly yesterday I found a pair of works trousers that actually fit (so ordered another pair).really pleased as others were "baggy breeks" and some folks commenting "you've lost more weight" "you need to stop" as if it was deliberate. Never mind I still look in mirror and see pre diabetes shape and size but do see flappy bits I suppose


Oh gosh hope your day gets better and great you ordered another pair of trousers that fit. I hope work goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It's all Greek to me K...don't know my basal from my bolus...but...you sound happier this morning...keep it up...as for the cheese...what about an online shop?


Well you clearly know a little as I never mentioned either in my post lol, and I've thought about it but it wouldn't be worth it as I would need to use different sites for different things! Went to Asda last night they only had 1 thing on my list! A packet of topside of beef! What else was I looking for there? Oh yeah I was wanting the Maasdam but they didn't have any so luckily Morrison's sells that, dearer than Asda though, cant get it at all at Tesco, was needing Hake fillets at Asda's but they didn't have them either, neither did Morrison's and my Tesco fish counter have stopped getting it  it's ridiculous round here you get something for a while then they stop stocking it! Going to see if the fish shop in my town or the next one gets Hake all this trouble for a bit of fish! haha x


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. A slightly high 7.1 for me. A bit more gardening should sort that.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well you clearly know a little as I never mentioned either in my post lol, and I've thought about it but it wouldn't be worth it as I would need to use different sites for different things! Went to Asda last night they only had 1 thing on my list! A packet of topside of beef! What else was I looking for there? Oh yeah I was wanting the Maasdam but they didn't have any so luckily Morrison's sells that, dearer than Asda though, cant get it at all at Tesco, was needing Hake fillets at Asda's but they didn't have them either, neither did Morrison's and my Tesco fish counter have stopped getting it  it's ridiculous round here you get something for a while then they stop stocking it! Going to see if the fish shop in my town or the next one gets Hake all this trouble for a bit of fish! haha x


If it gets your weight/BMI up...builds a bit of muscle...gives you some stamina...worth it K...come on...no defeatist mood...we need to think of a way around it...thinking caps on.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Sorry to hear your still not feeling great, get better soon!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How very very  frustrating! How is it possible the courier lost it, I doubt you getany answers on that phone call. Do you have a new time today?


No...not today...no delivery until tomorrow Jo...ooh...what a phone call...platitudes one after the other...and if she called me madam one more whist saying 'yes I completely understand'...would have exploded...the final irony...paid for the blasted thing...but...takes five days to go back on your card...so had to order/pay for another in the meantime....tiresome!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> If it gets your weight/BMI up...builds a bit of muscle...gives you some stamina...worth it K...come on...no defeatist mood...we need to think of a way around it...thinking caps on.


Haha just wouldn't spend enough on an online shop, plus they send you stuff with a shorter shelf life, should have seen the guy in Morrison's last night, looked utterly disgusted at me raking through the shredded ham and cheese looking for the longest dated, felt like saying to him 'here mate I only get here once a month so I need a good life on my products!' haha, the shredded hams not so bad as I'll bag that into portions and pop it in the freezer later lol x


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Glad to see you here again and hope you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Not a good feeling. My other half says travel sickness pills help her when she has inner ear problems.


----------



## Kaylz

Oh well my day is getting better, NOT, the blooming leak from the bathroom upstairs has started again, hopefully this time something will be able to be done though as it's filled a large mushroom tub with water in the last couple of hours x


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Inner ear infections are horrid, I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me and the tell tale signs of a sore throat! Always seem to get one close to my holiday.

Hope you feel better soon @Northerner. That sicky unsteady feeling is horrible!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was a naughty 12.1 for me this morning. I corrected with 1.5iu then a couple of hours later & before breakfast it was 10.2 

I'm off todaywith hubby daughter son & Billy to Thorpe Park Haven in Cleethorpes. If I get a connection I'll stay in touch but if not then I'll be back on Friday


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Aw, ow...inner ear infection, ow...hope it isn't too painful as well as the giddiness.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


 
A get well present to speed up your recovery and perhaps reminiscent of your boyhood! x


----------



## AJLang

3.2 this morning. Flipping roller coaster!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Aaaah horrible. I got this last summer and was given two different medications which helped. I hope that you feel better soon x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> 3.2 this morning. Flipping roller coaster!


Oh no, I hope your feeling better now! xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz. Yep just had the hypojuice and got on with my day  Diabetes is the least of my problems. I went for a swim which was lovely but CFS/ME meant that I only managed six lengths but the jacuzzi was lovely


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. Yep just had the hypojuice and got on with my day  Diabetes is the least of my problems. I went for a swim which was lovely but CFS/ME meant that I only managed six lengths but the jacuzzi was lovely


Ooooh get you and your little Jacuzzi trip  hope it was lovely and relaxing for you , can I come next time? that Jacuzzi sounds like heaven!  x


----------



## AJLang

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was a naughty 12.1 for me this morning. I corrected with 1.5iu then a couple of hours later & before breakfast it was 10.2
> 
> I'm off todaywith hubby daughter son & Billy to Thorpe Park Haven in Cleethorpes. If I get a connection I'll stay in touch but if not then I'll be back on Friday


Have a lovely time Gill. We will be at Cleethorpes later this week...but unfortunately it will be for Mum's funeral. I'm planning on sitting on a seat that overlooks the beach that's next to a car park on the Haven place to remember all of my walks with Mum and Susie. If I see you and Billy there I will come and say hello x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Ooooh get you and your little Jacuzzi trip  hope it was lovely and relaxing for you , can I come next time? that Jacuzzi sounds like heaven!  x


It was lovely. Of course you can come next time X


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> It was lovely. Of course you can come next time X


Woohoo cant wait!  x


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Joining you on the 7.1 step today, but not intending any gardening  Still feeling a bit giddy and nauseous when upright, hence being a bit awol lately, GP says inner ear infection


Oh yikes. Hope you feel better soon, but don't fall into the trap of feeling better and doing too much. Take care


----------



## Carolg

I know it's not waking BG but before a late tea BG was 5.9 . The lowest for months and months. Really pleased


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all,  a HS 5.2 for me this morning. The red wine effect again.


Woohoo a house special x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning @wirralass, your photo made me smile, have a restful day too.


Thats what I like to hear NJ and thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks WL...Bank Holidays never a rest for me...lots to do...yep...absolutely right I've started it...so have to finish it...job that needs doing...should have done it al least a year ago...looking forward to seeing the worktops back to their best...Thanks.


Bubbsie I hope by the time you read this that your worktops are prestine & ready for use again - whats next on the agenda? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Yes  very fulfilling... until...I  look at the disarray in my living room (full of kitchen equipment)...then look at the rest of the worktops to be done...wonder why on earth you started...not quite at that stage yet...shower...dress...then back to the kitchen...wonder if my lovely neighbour will object if I start the sander in about half  an hour.


Heehee! Knowing of your kind neighbour she'll have been up at 7am so she shouldnt have any objections or complain that you disturbed her sleep! Pacify her with a cup of your delicious coffee x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> 17.2. Had very bad stomach/back pain most of the night.


Oh dear AJ - I do hope by the time you read this that you have recovered from your painful night - was it something you ate? (((Hugs))) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure it was simply the chocolate biscuit Carol...what with BT...bank account...could be the stress of modern living...I remember when you could wander into the bank...sit down...have them persuade you they deserved to look after your finances...now...everything but your weight & bra size to open an account...even on line...then there's picking the dreaded password...no matter how obscure a password you pick...someone has always had it first...mine last one was £"! &*()(*&^^...no wonder I can never remember it.


Bubbsi, passwords will be the death of me so much so I now add them to my index box to remind me ~ so how come the very one I want ~ is missing  Then there's the business of creating a new password & getting the Company to accept & change it ~ nightmare I've always believed that simplicity is the best policy but nowadays nothing appears as simple as it once was before todays technology etc!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Awake early after late night watching tv n dozing in chair. 10.1 for me but had chocolate biscuit before bed.frustrated at moment as going round in a circle trying to open a savings account on line. Son visiting today so will see if he can get through maze. Have a good day all


I gave up trying to open an account on line Carol and sometimes think its easier to visit your named bank to open an account ~ last time i visited my bank i walked in to find one cashier/customer services desk instead of the usual six! Times are definitely a~changing! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another early rise...irritated beyond measure last night...waited all day for a new laptop charger to arrive...have a text just before 9pm...my charger is 'undeliverable'...apparently it was on track until 7:30pm...then suddenly the courier lost it...call customer services...call answered with 'Hello whom do I have the very great pleasure of speaking with'...just knew that call would not go well...I was right...woke to a 5.7


Bubbs, your Courier may have accidentally lost your laptop charger accidentally on purpose!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Hi good afternoon had to go out early this morning so forgot to post but a 6.8 from me this morning, hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday sunshine


Thank you Barbara ~ hope your weekend was a sunny one too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> I had a bit of a struggle yesterday but I think I dealt with it quite well & am back on track. After the hypo at lunchtime my BG went to  23.1 before tea I corrected then ate tea & bolused after tea because we were having a chinese takeaway & I didn't work out carbs until after I'd finished eating. I'm thinking BG was 23.1 due to maybe a rebound from the hypo & too many extra carbs eaten plus at the time of the 23.1 I was also stressed  because of forgetting to order a chicken curry for my daughter - naughty Mum! I checked BG'S during the night & they've come back down nicely


Compared to Type2 ~Type1sounds really complicated to me @Bloden ~ I'm in awe but not understanding it ~ sounds like stress elevated your number and glad your numbers are back in range x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and it's a sunny Bank Holiday in Somerset. I am back to Brunel SS Great Brirain in Bristol with my Mum to see youngest daughter perform again. Four months since my Mum's heart operation and she is doing well
> I wish you all a great day whether it's a bank one or not.
> Nearly forgot 5.6.


I bet you were very proud to see your daughter perform again NJ x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Oh well my day is getting better, NOT, the blooming leak from the bathroom upstairs has started again, hopefully this time something will be able to be done though as it's filled a large mushroom tub with water in the last couple of hours x


That leak upstairs has been going on for ages Kaylz - too long ~ Im thinking you need to put your foot down with your landlords to have the upstairs offending cause repaired ~ its not healthy for you to live in damp conditions x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Oh yikes. Hope you feel better soon, but don't fall into the trap of feeling better and doing too much. Take care


Good advice there Carolg ~ i cant tell you how many times I've set to after being poorly ~ to my detriment ~ learned my lesson ~ won't do it again x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks 
Checking in very early ~ insomnia but going to hit the sack in a few short minutes ~ going to ring pharmacy later to ask why the delay ref: Test strips.
Here's a little quote some of you might relate to:-
In the morning you beg to sleep more ~ in the afternoon you are dying to sleep ~ and at night you refuse to sleep! Take care folks x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie I hope by the time you read this that your worktops are prestine & ready for use again - whats next on the agenda? x


Three quarters done WL...lots of fiddly bits to do...they took time...slightly darkened the wood...leaving it for a few days to see if its exactly what I want..is so...will press on with the last bit.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks
> Checking in very early ~ insomnia but going to hit the sack in a few short minutes ~ going to ring pharmacy later to ask why the delay ref: Test strips.
> Here's a little quote some of you might relate to:-
> In the morning you beg to sleep more ~ in the afternoon you are dying to sleep ~ and at night you refuse to sleep! Take care folks x
> View attachment 4554


Me to a tee...you stalking  me WL.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start...will be waiting with anticipation for the new laptop charger...the second ordered over the weekend...the first was due for  delivery Sunday...tracked the package...en route until 7:30pm Sunday evening...received a text an hour later... it was  undeliverable... lost...suspect the courier may have 'lost' it deliberately...fingers crossed it makes it here today...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbs, your Courier may have accidentally lost your laptop charger accidentally on purpose!!!


Exactly my thoughts WL.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  4.7 today.
Wirralass didn't you go to bed last night. 
Bubbsie. You were up early too 

I hope you veryone has a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  4.7 today.
> Wirralass didn't you go to bed last night.
> Bubbsie. You were up early too
> 
> I hope you veryone has a good day.


Not intentionally Lin...busy over the weekend...working in the kitchen mostly...finished about 9pm...settled down in the big old fat comfy chair...missed the film...slept until 1am...dragged myself off to bed...hence wide awake at about 4am...urghh!


----------



## Hazel

5.8 on waking this morning.

really not looking forward to the colonoscopy at 8.15 this morning - only good thing I will be able to eat.   Haven't had anything to eat since 6pm on Sunday.

Wish me luck


----------



## Ljc

Hazel try not to worry you'll be fine. Any plans on what your going to treat yourself to when you can eat.


----------



## Hazel

thank you @Ljc - a VERY large breakfast - the works - then back to on diet plan


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A post gardening HS for me. Good luck Hazel.
A short but busy week ahead.
Good luck everyone whatever you ate doing.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.8. for me as well Hazel. Good luck for today and enjoy that breakfast!


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> 5.8 on waking this morning.
> 
> really not looking forward to the colonoscopy at 8.15 this morning - only good thing I will be able to eat.   Haven't had anything to eat since 6pm on Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.8 on waking this morning.
> 
> really not looking forward to the colonoscopy at 8.15 this morning - only good thing I will be able to eat.   Haven't had anything to eat since 6pm on Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck Hazel  A 6.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone....18.1 today (after the 3.2 yesterday morning). Gastroparesis feels awful. Should be a very fun hospital diabetes review next Monday - at least I'm hoping that they will have the sense not to touch my basal because I've only been having major problems since Mum died. Hopefully everything will calm down after the funeral this Thursday.


----------



## AJLang

Hazel said:


> 5.8 on waking this morning.
> 
> really not looking forward to the colonoscopy at 8.15 this morning - only good thing I will be able to eat.   Haven't had anything to eat since 6pm on Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck


Thinking of you Hazel xx


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I gave up trying to open an account on line Carol and sometimes think its easier to visit your named bank to open an account ~ last time i visited my bank i walked in to find one cashier/customer services desk instead of the usual six! Times are definitely a~changing! x


Son came home to visit on Sunday. He went ..plink plink and it was done.oh I felt so dense.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Not intentionally Lin...busy over the weekend...working in the kitchen mostly...finished about 9pm...settled down in the big old fat comfy chair...missed the film...slept until 1am...dragged myself off to bed...hence wide awake at about 4am...urghh!


Sounds a bit like me except the early rise


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> thank you @Ljc - a VERY large breakfast - the works - then back to on diet plan


Good luck today Hazel


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.1 today.

Best wishes Hazel, I hope you are soon home having something to eat. 

Off for the bus now to go for general anaesthetic assessment followed by retina clinic. Absolutely terrified this morning, they gave me the 12th Sept for eye operation as it needs doing but I have put it back a month as I can't cope with it all. Ah well, diabetes you really do know how to treat a girl


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Good advice there Carolg ~ i cant tell you how many times I've set to after being poorly ~ to my detriment ~ learned my lesson ~ won't do it again x


Gone are the days I used to stay up till silly hours to get things done. Now I sit up till silly hours thinking of how not to do things myself lol


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning, 6.1 today.
> 
> Best wishes Hazel, I hope you are soon home having something to eat.
> 
> Off for the bus now to go for general anaesthetic assessment followed by retina clinic. Absolutely terrified this morning, they gave me the 12th Sept for eye operation as it needs doing but I have put it back a month as I can't cope with it all. Ah well, diabetes you really do know how to treat a girl


Good luck flower


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning, 6.1 today.
> 
> Best wishes Hazel, I hope you are soon home having something to eat.
> 
> Off for the bus now to go for general anaesthetic assessment followed by retina clinic. Absolutely terrified this morning, they gave me the 12th Sept for eye operation as it needs doing but I have put it back a month as I can't cope with it all. Ah well, diabetes you really do know how to treat a girl


Big hugs and good luck Flower. I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> Nice work, Gill.
> Compared to Type2 ~Type1sounds really complicated to me @Bloden ~ I'm in awe but not understanding it ~ sounds like stress elevated your number and glad your numbers are back in range x



That wasn't me, WL, that was part of Gill's post - I managed to delete the first QUOTE bracket.  But thanks anyway!

Morning all. 4.5 here.

Busy, busy the next few days getting organised for trip to U.K. Was meant to go in July, but had to postpone cos hubby too unwell...so I'm REEALLY excited!


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> 5.8 on waking this morning.
> 
> really not looking forward to the colonoscopy at 8.15 this morning - only good thing I will be able to eat.   Haven't had anything to eat since 6pm on Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck, Hazel. Enjoy your meal afterwards!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> I bet you were very proud to see your daughter perform again NJ x


Thanks @wirralass and she was brilliant as usual!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another early start...will be waiting with anticipation for the new laptop charger...the second ordered over the weekend...the first was due for  delivery Sunday...tracked the package...en route until 7:30pm Sunday evening...received a text an hour later... it was  undeliverable... lost...suspect the courier may have 'lost' it deliberately...fingers crossed it makes it here today...woke to a 5.6.


Morning @Bubbsie and another good number, hope the charger comes today and it doesn't get lost again!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone....18.1 today (after the 3.2 yesterday morning). Gastroparesis feels awful. Should be a very fun hospital diabetes review next Monday - at least I'm hoping that they will have the sense not to touch my basal because I've only been having major problems since Mum died. Hopefully everything will calm down after the funeral this Thursday.


Thinking of you and hope you feel as well as you can today.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning, 6.1 today.
> 
> Best wishes Hazel, I hope you are soon home having something to eat.
> 
> Off for the bus now to go for general anaesthetic assessment followed by retina clinic. Absolutely terrified this morning, they gave me the 12th Sept for eye operation as it needs doing but I have put it back a month as I can't cope with it all. Ah well, diabetes you really do know how to treat a girl


Good luck Flower and hope it goes well and you get some positive news and feel some relief after. Hugs.


----------



## New-journey

Hazel said:


> thank you @Ljc - a VERY large breakfast - the works - then back to on diet plan


Good luck Hazel, hope it goes well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.
Hope all is going well, Hazel.
Good luck today, Flower.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.8 after low at bedtime, so happy with that. Missing a sensor as started power walking every day and of course it's changed everything. I have a visit with my physio for second frozen shoulder, meant to be my last one but lost more movement due to fall. Not a lot he can do but he is supportive!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks
> Checking in very early ~ insomnia but going to hit the sack in a few short minutes ~ going to ring pharmacy later to ask why the delay ref: Test strips.
> Here's a little quote some of you might relate to:-
> In the morning you beg to sleep more ~ in the afternoon you are dying to sleep ~ and at night you refuse to sleep! Take care folks x
> View attachment 4554


I hope you are sound asleep now and when you wake up the test strips arrive!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Morning @Bubbsie and another good number, hope the charger comes today and it doesn't get lost again!


Not saying another word about the charger...don't want to tempt fate...can use the iPhone...but...pudgy fingers & a tiny keyboard...make that quite difficult.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Thinking of you and hope you feel as well as you can today.


Thank you New-Journey.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.8 after low at bedtime, so happy with that. Missing a sensor as started power walking every day and of course it's changed everything. I have a visit with my physio for second frozen shoulder, meant to be my last one but lost more movement due to fall. Not a lot he can do but he is supportive!


God luck with your appointment Jo...as you say...at least he is supportive...hope he's gentle too.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.8 after low at bedtime, so happy with that. Missing a sensor as started power walking every day and of course it's changed everything. I have a visit with my physio for second frozen shoulder, meant to be my last one but lost more movement due to fall. Not a lot he can do but he is supportive!


I hope that your appointment goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Son came home to visit on Sunday. He went ..plink plink and it was done.oh I felt so dense.


Carol...don't feel too bad...I sometimes ask Aliya how to do 'stuff' online...and she's only eight (well almost nine).


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> God luck with your appointment Jo...as you say...at least he is supportive...hope he's gentle too.


Yes, he is very gentle and lovely, he always gives me so much time which for a NHS physio is unusual, I may even get his shoulder and neck massage, bliss!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> I hope that your appointment goes well.


Thanks! Hope you managed to eat some breakfast this morning and your numbers coming down.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Thanks! Hope you managed to eat some breakfast this morning and your numbers coming down.


Thank you New-Journey. Down to 13.9 sp it's going in the right direction but being stubbornly slow despite 7 units of bolus. I will probably have a very small breakfast mid-morning which is what I usually do. I'm looking forward to it today


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> That leak upstairs has been going on for ages Kaylz - too long ~ Im thinking you need to put your foot down with your landlords to have the upstairs offending cause repaired ~ its not healthy for you to live in damp conditions x


Well the housing officer came out eventually at 4pm saying it was caused by the humidity in the bathroom (always trys to fob people off with its not damp it's condensation etc) then he went to have a look up the stairs, came back 10 minutes later with his tail between his legs and apologising as they have discovered a problem between the outside and inside wall up the stairs haha, so something will finally be getting done!  x


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning, 6.1 today.
> 
> Best wishes Hazel, I hope you are soon home having something to eat.
> 
> Off for the bus now to go for general anaesthetic assessment followed by retina clinic. Absolutely terrified this morning, they gave me the 12th Sept for eye operation as it needs doing but I have put it back a month as I can't cope with it all. Ah well, diabetes you really do know how to treat a girl


Good luck.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  I see people have appointments today but had trouble getting on here with my phone this morning so havent had time to catch up properly and as I'm off out soon I will catch up later so just wishing everyone with appointments good luck! Anyways 4.8 for me this morning and reduced to 5 units last night so will see how that goes the DSN I caught up with yesterday said to call back on Friday and see what to do from there, hope everyone has a lovely day and will catch up on everything later  x


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Thank you New-Journey. Down to 13.9 sp it's going in the right direction but being stubbornly slow despite 7 units of bolus. I will probably have a very small breakfast mid-morning which is what I usually do. I'm looking forward to it today


That is so slow but at least moving, hope you are not too hungry and you get to a good number before eating.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Well the housing officer came out eventually at 4pm saying it was caused by the humidity in the bathroom (always trys to fob people off with its not damp it's condensation etc) then he went to have a look up the stairs, came back 10 minutes later with his tail between his legs and apologising as they have discovered a problem between the outside and inside wall up the stairs haha, so something will finally be getting done!  x


Great news! Finally, you must be very relieved.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, back to posting daily now I'm back to work (still only 20 days until I go on holiday again!), anyway an extremely nice and almost a HS for me with a 5.3!!!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Great news! Finally, you must be very relieved.


I certainly am  x


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, back to posting daily now I'm back to work (still only 20 days until I go on holiday again!), anyway an extremely nice and almost a HS for me with a 5.3!!!


Fantastic to see stitch!  x


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Well the housing officer came out eventually at 4pm saying it was caused by the humidity in the bathroom (always trys to fob people off with its not damp it's condensation etc) then he went to have a look up the stairs, came back 10 minutes later with his tail between his legs and apologising as they have discovered a problem between the outside and inside wall up the stairs haha, so something will finally be getting done!  x


It's great that they've discovered the cause, but why oh why didn't they find it sooner.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Yes, he is very gentle and lovely, he always gives me so much time which for a NHS physio is unusual, I may even get his shoulder and neck massage, bliss!


Well...think someone is being spoiled Jo....


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Well...think someone is being spoiled Jo....


He just rang up and thought he was cancelling, but luckily just to make it later! Yes, everyone deserves a Anthony!


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> It's great that they've discovered the cause, but why oh why didn't they find it sooner.


It's Angus Council they are always the same, filled up a good few mushroom tubs yesterday, we called the council at 10am, and it took till 4pm for anyone to bother coming to see about it, they are a complete joke x


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning, er, afternoon all. A lovely jubbly HS 5.2 for me today.

I'll probably not be around much for the next few days, owing to outings with various permutations of stepgrandsons coming to visit for a few days, so I wish one and all a happy, safe and enjoyable week


----------



## mum2westiesGill

AJLang said:


> Have a lovely time Gill. We will be at Cleethorpes later this week...but unfortunately it will be for Mum's funeral. I'm planning on sitting on a seat that overlooks the beach that's next to a car park on the Haven place to remember all of my walks with Mum and Susie. If I see you and Billy there I will come and say hello x



Wow that would've been so good to have met up with you Amanda & you could've met Billy the menace! That sounds so lovely what you are planning to do & to remember all of your good times. Please take care & R I P to your Mum X


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...finally have my laptop charger...had a good sleep...sipping my first coffee...no rain (as yet)...quiet...bliss...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. We've got heavy cloud here this morning. 
5.3 when I woke up.


----------



## Ljc

Look what I just spotted in the garden   Sorry it's not very clear , it was a rush job and certainly not it's best aspect lol . It's near the trellis , Basil brush  it looked healthy and well fed andwas very skittish.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me. 
Wednesday already! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Morning everyone, 6 for me and wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...finally have my laptop charger...had a good sleep...sipping my first coffee...no rain (as yet)...quiet...bliss...woke to a 5.6.


Hurrah it didnt get lost again! I had a good sleep too, wishing you a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Hurrah it didnt get lost again! I had a good sleep too, wishing you a good day.


Relieved it arrived Jo...held me up...can't do much with my phone...now can crack on with emails...some work...a good day to you too!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Look what I just spotted in the garden   Sorry it's not very clear , it was a rush job and certainly not it's best aspect lol . It's near the trellis , Basil brush  it looked healthy and well fed andwas very skittish.
> View attachment 4559


Fantastic!  He looks very healthy, love seeing foxes.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Relieved it arrived Jo...held me up...can't do much with my phone...now can crack on with emails...some work...a good day to you too!


Busy day for me too, just made ambitious  list and have long meeting too. Good luck with emails!


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Fantastic!  He looks very healthy, love seeing foxes.


Me too. I just wish I could have got a better pic of him But he was just too skittish.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.4 for me this grey morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  sorry to rub it in but quite sunny here lol, 5.0 for me after a weird day yesterday! Haha, have a fab day everyone!  x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.3 for me this morning  Two hours to get ready before the journey to Dad's in preparation for Mum's funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I hope everything goes as well as it can do Amanda {{{hugs}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Greyhound Gal


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a midweek 5.9 for me.

I hope the next few days go as well as they can in the sad circumstances Amanda x

Eye appointments were a waste of nervous energy and time! I needed general anaesthetic assessment but had been sent appointment for procedures under local. Once we'd established I had been sent wrong appointments I was soon out of the hospital and told to wait for new dates.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.0 here! Tried a protein snack before bed last night, in the hopes that if I didn't drop, I wouldn't rebound. Well I didn't drop, went to bed at 7.2, was in the 7s all night......but started rising as usual from 4am onwards, now 8.9 with an upwards arrow on the Libre.


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a midweek 5.9 for me.
> 
> I hope the next few days go as well as they can in the sad circumstances Amanda x
> 
> Eye appointments were a waste of nervous energy and time! I needed general anaesthetic assessment but had been sent appointment for procedures under local. Once we'd established I had been sent wrong appointments I was soon out of the hospital and told to wait for new dates.


Thank you Flower.
I am so annoyed on your behalf about your eye appointments. I hope that it gets sorted soon x


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3 for me this morning  Two hours to get ready before the journey to Dad's in preparation for Mum's funeral tomorrow.



Sending supportive wishes for a very difficult time Amanda x

I haven't tested yet. Got the delights of my pneumonia vaccination later (Part 2).


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, it was a 5.7 for me today. Definitely liking these "normal" levels now, very rarely go over 9 during the day now and that's usually after I've had something I shouldn't have! Even people at work have commented that I seem less tired and more perkier than before.

Sending you hugs @AJLang. XX


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone ' 5.4 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Me too. I just wish I could have got a better pic of him But he was just too skittish.


Odd Lin...when we lived in London...saw so many urban foxes...poor skinny little blighters...been out in the countryside for almost four years now...haven't seen one yet!


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3 for me this morning  Two hours to get ready before the journey to Dad's in preparation for Mum's funeral tomorrow.


Amanda it's never easy to lose a parent... no matter what age we are... words never seem adequate in moments like this...no doubt it will be a difficult day for you and all of your family...I will be thinking of you...seated on the cliffs overlooking the beach... taking comfort in remembering those walks with your mum (and Susie)...savouring the wonderful memories we are privileged to have....look after yourself...Barbara xx.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a midweek 5.9 for me.
> 
> I hope the next few days go as well as they can in the sad circumstances Amanda x
> 
> Eye appointments were a waste of nervous energy and time! I needed general anaesthetic assessment but had been sent appointment for procedures under local. Once we'd established I had been sent wrong appointments I was soon out of the hospital and told to wait for new dates.


How frustrating for you Flower.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Thinking of you Amanda,  10.2 for me today, after a bad few days.  I am on and off the wagon all the time at the moment more than a yoyo.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, it was a 5.7 for me today. Definitely liking these "normal" levels now, very rarely go over 9 during the day now and that's usually after I've had something I shouldn't have! Even people at work have commented that I seem less tired and more perkier than before.
> 
> Sending you hugs @AJLang. XX



Fantastic news Stitch. Took some time to get the winning combination but glad you have! 

A 6.8 for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well . Here's my BG'S all the way from a rainy Cleethorpes yesterday it was 6.8 & this morning it was the other way round 8.6


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Odd Lin...when we lived in London...saw so many urban foxes...poor skinny little blighters...been out in the countryside for almost four years now...haven't seen one yet!


They seem more skittish in rural areas. , not that my village is rural 
anymore  when I lived in Tooting, opposite the ground of a crematorium their were loads living there, the poor blighters often had mange.


----------



## Kaylz

Well guys the plumber has been up the stairs (well outside their house using a ladder lol) and that should be the problem fixed now! Woohoo FINALLY lol  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well guys the plumber has been up the stairs (well outside their house using a ladder lol) and that should be the problem fixed now! Woohoo FINALLY lol  x


Thank goodness for that k...bad enough getting soaked in the rain...never mind inside...wot a shame they didn't investigate properly the first time!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thank goodness for that k...bad enough getting soaked in the rain...never mind inside...wot a shame they didn't investigate properly the first time!


Yeah going to the toilet and getting a bit of a shower while you were there wasn't the best! Haha, even if they'd listened to the plumber as he said it was either under the floor or a problem between the inside and outside wall but no no the housing officer thought he knew best xx


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Yeah going to the toilet and getting a bit of a shower while you were there wasn't the best! Haha, even if they'd listened to the plumber as he said it was either under the floor or a problem between the inside and outside wall but no no the housing officer thought he knew best xx


I trust you have now seen the last of your unwanted drenching.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  5.7 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke at 4am...back to sleep...finally up at 05:30...not feeling particularly rested...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 for me. Looks like I survived the blackberry and apple crumble.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning peeps. It's a 5.4 for me today. Overtreated a hypo yesterday evening, but it seems the higher I go to bed, the lower I wake up....


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me this morning. Out for tea with sisters and lovely meal, even resisted pudding.have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3 for me this morning  Two hours to get ready before the journey to Dad's in preparation for Mum's funeral tomorrow.


Thinking of you today Amanda, I hope all goes smoothly


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> I trust you have now seen the last of your unwanted drenching.


Nothing since the plumber has been anyway!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  4.7 for me today @Northerner I hope your starting to feel better!  have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.00 and wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, usual problem, fine til 3am.


----------



## Kaylz

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning peeps. It's a 5.4 for me today. Overtreated a hypo yesterday evening, but it seems the higher I go to bed, the lower I wake up....


I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to! I think @khskel sometimes finds this too x


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to! I think @khskel sometimes finds this too x


Certainly do


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.5 for me.


----------



## Lydia1960

Didn't test on waking, but two hours after meal, 8.4.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Amanda ~ my thoughts are with you & your family at this sad & difficult time (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Sprogladite

Jumping in very late to this lol, but I woke on a 13.7 this morning.  DP is doing a great job at kicking my butt lately


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake at 03:30...clearly no lie in today!...maybe a snooze later...woke to a 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today. White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 6.2 after 4.1 at bedtime so ate a snack. i had a low in the hairdresser yesterday which was not fun and I was not very appreciative to the hairdresser who cut my hair, oh well will go back later!
 I am off to work in a prison this morning, hoping levels are stable and may run higher than normal. 
Happy September to all.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake at 03:30...clearly no lie in today!...maybe a snooze later...woke to a 5.4


Morning Bubbsie, that is early I would call it middle of the  night! 
Good number and have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 6.2 after 4.1 at bedtime so ate a snack. i had a low in the hairdresser yesterday which was not fun and I was not very appreciative to the hairdresser who cut my hair, oh well will go back later!
> I am off to work in a prison this morning, hoping levels are stable and may run higher than normal.
> Happy September to all.


One of those things Jo...not much you could have done...I'm sure you weren't as unappreciative as you think...hope the hair came out tip top...and those numbers settle down & behave themselves.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today. White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> View attachment 4571


Good morning Northerner, well you got that in early! Cute rabbits!   Happy September and hope you are now fully recovered.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Morning Bubbsie, that is early I would call it middle of the  night!
> Good number and have a good day.


Thanks Jo...the issue is what to do at that time of the morning when sleep eludes you...not too much noise...might disturb the neighbours...settled down with coffee...switched on TV for want of anything else (ashamed to say)...watched Location Location Location...certainly puts Kirstie & Phil in a new perspective for me this time of the day!...will get a snooze later...hopefully.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> One of those things Jo...not much you could have done...I'm sure you weren't as unappreciative as you think...hope the hair came out tip top...and those numbers settle down & behave themselves.


I hope so, hair ok I think, avoided hairdressers for years  but they are very friendly at mine. I am doing so much power walking I need to change both my insulin doses. Thanks!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Jo...the issue is what to do at that time of the morning when sleep eludes you...not too much noise...might disturb the neighbours...settled down with coffee...switched on TV for want of anything else (ashamed to say)...watched Location Location Location...certainly puts Kirstie & Phil in a new perspective for me this time of the day!...will get a snooze later...hopefully.


I do hope you get a long snooze! Yes not fun waking up so early and surprised Kirstie and Phil didn't send you back to sleep!  Actually I watch them sometimes and they are ok!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A definite autumnal nip in the air this morning. A 6.4 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.9 on this foggy september morning. Better not dawdle, insulin on board and I need to be legal to drive.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone - 5.4 today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  5.8 here looks like the 5 units might be doing the trick , have a fab day folks!  x


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch. I've started September with a long overdue 5.2 House Special  I thought those numbers had broken on my meter!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

Keep forgetting to post - must be excited about going on holiday tomoz. First of all a visit to the new art gallery in Santander, then 24 hours doing nothing (i.e. sleeping) on the ferry.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me, but I know why. Not getting stressed, just trying. Off to see friends for weekend, so may not see posts. Keep well everyone


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> @Amanda ~ my thoughts are with you & your family at this sad & difficult time (((hugs))) xxx


Thank you WIrralass. I'm very pleased to say that, as far as funerals can, the day went really well. it was amazing how many people were there and the service was lovely.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Thinking of you today Amanda, I hope all goes smoothly


Thank you Alan. I'm pleased to say that everything went very smoothly.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.1 today. Nice and sunny in Cleethorpes but I'm looking forward to going home.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I had a HS at 4am...Can't count that, it's the middle of the night for me, not morning like some of you early birds!  Now 6.9.
White rabbits already? Surely it's not a month since we last had them?


----------



## Ditto

> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


Agh, it's never September already? :: whimpers ::

Good morning all. 9.1 @ 7.00am once I got organised. Everything's been round the bend lately, been pigging on Warburtons toastie loaf, no need for it, there's eggs in the fridge. Just an excuse. Had to come home from Blackpool as Mum was falling all over the place. Such a stressful two weeks this has been. Back to normal now with any luck, get my numbers back down.

Hope everything goes well for everybody today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, how is it already September??? Glad things went well yesterday Amanda. Its a 7.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.8 here looks like the 5 units might be doing the trick , have a fab day folks!  x


Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll K...well done...now just need to get those hands sorted out...keep it up...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Agh, it's never September already? :: whimpers ::
> 
> Good morning all. 9.1 @ 7.00am once I got organised. Everything's been round the bend lately, been pigging on Warburtons toastie loaf, no need for it, there's eggs in the fridge. Just an excuse. Had to come home from Blackpool as Mum was falling all over the place. Such a stressful two weeks this has been. Back to normal now with any luck, get my numbers back down.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for everybody today.


Sounds like an horrendous time Ditto...bet you're relieved to be home...sounds like you need a holiday to get over The Holiday...hope your mum didn't suffer any damage in those falls...you did well to restrict yourself to Warburton's...think I might have been on the Gin by now...hope this weekend is event free...you get a rest...and get those numbers back down.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll K...well done...now just need to get those hands sorted out...keep it up...well done.


Well the hands and the weight, weighed myself again last night and in a week I'm down to 44.5kg  x


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch. I've started September with a long overdue 5.2 House Special  I thought those numbers had broken on my meter!


Congratulations on the HS, @Flower!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well the hands and the weight, weighed myself again last night and in a week I'm down to 44.5kg  x


K...one thing at a time...look at how anxious you were about hitting the right numbers...so lets be positive about the weight & the hands...can't deal with it all at once...have to prioritise...good start.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch. I've started September with a long overdue 5.2 House Special  I thought those numbers had broken on my meter!


Great start to the Autumn Flower...good going.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...one thing at a time...look at how anxious you were about hitting the right numbers...so let be positive about the weight & the hands...can't deal with it all at once...have to prioritise...good start.


The weight comes before my hands as I'm wasting away  x


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Agh, it's never September already? :: whimpers ::
> 
> Good morning all. 9.1 @ 7.00am once I got organised. Everything's been round the bend lately, been pigging on Warburtons toastie loaf, no need for it, there's eggs in the fridge. Just an excuse. Had to come home from Blackpool as Mum was falling all over the place. Such a stressful two weeks this has been. Back to normal now with any luck, get my numbers back down.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for everybody today.



Sorry to hear that Ditto and that you had to curtail your Blackpool trip. 
Hope things get much better soon.


----------



## pav

4.3 at silly o'clock this morning rising to 5.9 when I got up.


----------



## Amigo

Had odd morning readings since having a tetanus injection. They've shot up to the mid/high 7's which is unprecedented for me. Strangely, I see other diabetics reporting this and was initially concerned it had caused an infection at the injection site. However my temperature is ok and no redness so let's hope it eases soon because the muscle really hurts where she jabbed me! 
Never had a reaction or pain from a vaccination before but she was like Nurse Ratched!


----------



## Lydia1960

6.0. This morning. Up all night, so tested after I had a rest period...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Have a great Saturday everyone. 
3.8 Libre  and a HS on meter.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a whole six & a half hours sleep last night...feeling spoilt...lots to do...baptism later this afternoon...looking forward to seeing old friends...the new baby...then off to a Spanish restaurant afterwards...possibility a 'diabetes free day'...haven't completely decided on that yet...will that impending HbA1c test be looming large on the horizon/my conscience as I inspect the menu?...wish me luck with my self control...woke to a 5.4.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a whole six & a half hours sleep last night...feeling spoilt...lots to do...baptism later this afternoon...looking forward to seeing old friends...the new baby...then off to a Spanish restaurant afterwards...possibility a 'diabetes free day'...haven't completely decided on that yet...will that impending HbA1c test be looming large on the horizon/my conscience as I inspect the menu?...wish me luck with my self control...woke to a 5.4.


The weather report  today is for low pressure , which means everything is low carb today 
Enjoy your meal , meeting old friends , the new baby and Baptism


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> The weather report  today is for low pressure , which means everything is low carb today
> Enjoy your meal , meeting old friends , the new baby and Baptism


Thank goodness for that Lin...was that the BBC weather report...Carol Kirkwood?...will be testing afterwards...if she's wrong...a strong letter of complaint to the BBC...holding Ms Kirkwood personally responsible.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 5.2 libre and 6.2 meter today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

So excited about my hols, I feel sick! 

Have a great weekend, ev1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all was a 5.9 when I woke this morning and a 6.2 before breakfast.
Have a good Saturday everyone.e


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.2 today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  5.9 for me today, have a lovely day folks  x


----------



## AJLang

That's a great number Kaylz. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.6 this morning and so excited it's my party tonight, ribs are just about healed enough to dance, definitely going to eat whatever I fancy! 
Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.6 this morning and so excited it's my party tonight, ribs are just about healed enough to dance, definitely going to eat whatever I fancy!
> Happy weekend everyone.


Enjoy your party


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> That's a great number Kaylz. I'm really pleased for you


That's the past 2 mornings I've been in the high 5's  the 5 units still hasn't been put to the test without a bedtime biscuit though, so don't know what would happen then! Lol x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.6 this morning and so excited it's my party tonight, ribs are just about healed enough to dance, definitely going to eat whatever I fancy!
> Happy weekend everyone.


Have a fantastic time  xx


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a whole six & a half hours sleep last night...feeling spoilt...lots to do...baptism later this afternoon...looking forward to seeing old friends...the new baby...then off to a Spanish restaurant afterwards...possibility a 'diabetes free day'...haven't completely decided on that yet...will that impending HbA1c test be looming large on the horizon/my conscience as I inspect the menu?...wish me luck with my self control...woke to a 5.4.


Wishing you lots of fun, sounds an amazing day. It is a diabetes free day!  Why not eat what you want in  the Spanish restaurant, your numbers are so good.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - 4.8 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning everyone!  Another rare morning test brings in a House Special of 5.2.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.7 here.
> 
> So excited about my hols, I feel sick!
> 
> Have a great weekend, ev1.


Have a great holiday


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a whole six & a half hours sleep last night...feeling spoilt...lots to do...baptism later this afternoon...looking forward to seeing old friends...the new baby...then off to a Spanish restaurant afterwards...possibility a 'diabetes free day'...haven't completely decided on that yet...will that impending HbA1c test be looming large on the horizon/my conscience as I inspect the menu?...wish me luck with my self control...woke to a 5.4.


Have a brilliant time x


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Enjoy your party


Thanks so much! I am just catching up now and glad the day went really well for you, must have been such an emotional roller coaster, hope the next few days are easier for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Wishing you lots of fun, sounds an amazing day. It is a diabetes free day!  Why not eat what you want in  the Spanish restaurant, your numbers are so good.


Still thinking about that Jo...really looking forward to the Baptism...way back in 1981 I knitted Isabelle's mother a Humpty Dumpty jumper...with moving arms & legs...she mother loved it...Isabelle's grandma has kept it all this time...I've just restored it....will give it to Isabelle today...you'd never believe it's 35 years old...wish I'd worn that well.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.7 here.
> 
> So excited about my hols, I feel sick!
> 
> Have a great weekend, ev1.


Have a fantastic time, where are you going?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning everyone!  Another rare morning test brings in a House Special of 5.2.


Markyp... l would expect nothing less from you...well done.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Still thinking about that Jo...really looking forward to the Baptism...way back in 1981 I knitted Isabelle's mother a Humpty Dumpty jumper...with moving arms & legs...she mother loved it...Isabelle's grandma has kept it all this time...I've just restored it....will give it to Isabelle today...you'd never believe it's 35 years old...wish I'd worn that well.


That's incredible, moving to read, any photos?! Isabelle will love the story of the jumper when she is old enough to understand it. You must have started knitting very young!


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Have a brilliant time x


Thanks Amanda...hope you're home now...able to rest up this weekend...really looking forward to it...known these friends for over forty years...sadly her grandpa died last year before she was born...so it will be a bitter sweet moment...but...a celebration too.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's incredible, moving to read, any photos?! Isabelle will love the story of the jumper when she is old enough to understand it. You must have started knitting very young!


Yes I do have a photo...tempted to put it up...give me a moment...have written a little blurb...telling Isabelle the story...when it was made...who for...you are clever Jo...yes I was very young when I started knitting...at the age of five p)...here he is...the first the front view...the second the back view...where he has fallen off the wall...bear in mind he is 35 year old now.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Yes I do have a photo...tempted to put it up...give me a moment...have written a little blurb...telling Isabelle the story...when it was made...who for...you are clever Jo...yes I was very young when I started knitting...at the age of five p)...here he is...the first the front view...the second the back view...where he has fallen off the wall...bear in mind he is 35 year old now.


Brilliant! How talented you are, always impressed with those who can do crafts as I am so useless. It must be so rewarding to have fixed it so good as new. You were a child genius!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a whole six & a half hours sleep last night...feeling spoilt...lots to do...baptism later this afternoon...looking forward to seeing old friends...the new baby...then off to a Spanish restaurant afterwards...possibility a 'diabetes free day'...haven't completely decided on that yet...will that impending HbA1c test be looming large on the horizon/my conscience as I inspect the menu?...wish me luck with my self control...woke to a 5.4.



I think you could safely take your foot off the Diabetes break today Bubbsie. Based on your reported levels, I'd be surprised if your impending Hba1c was past 40! Enjoy the occasion. 

I'm a 6.5 this morning. Hopefully the tetanus jab effect is easing now.


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.7 here.
> 
> So excited about my hols, I feel sick!
> 
> Have a great weekend, ev1.



I'm packing for hols too! Enjoy!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 for me today. Have a lovely weekend, peeps


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I think you could safely take your foot off the Diabetes break today Bubbsie. Based on your reported levels, I'd be surprised if your impending Hba1c was past 40! Enjoy the occasion.
> 
> I'm a 6.5 this morning. Hopefully the tetanus jab effect is easing now.


Read about nurse Rachett last night...was intending to respond...but sitting in the 'comfy' chair...fell asleep...made me winch Amigo...haven't had a real blood test for nearly six months...feels like a holiday TBH...have a good weekend...and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  5.9 for me today, have a lovely day folks  x


Well done K...have a good weekend!


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Thanks so much! I am just catching up now and glad the day went really well for you, must have been such an emotional roller coaster, hope the next few days are easier for you.


Thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well done K...have a good weekend!


Thanks hun, have a feeling I really was going low during the night as not had a sore head the past 2 days like I often used to have! Not leaving the house today, far too chilly for my liking lol, hope you have a lovely weekend too!  x


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Had odd morning readings since having a tetanus injection. They've shot up to the mid/high 7's which is unprecedented for me. Strangely, I see other diabetics reporting this and was initially concerned it had caused an infection at the injection site. However my temperature is ok and no redness so let's hope it eases soon because the muscle really hurts where she jabbed me!
> Never had a reaction or pain from a vaccination before but she was like Nurse Ratched!


Dont worry it's probably your body doing what it's supposed to do successfully battling away at the vaccine. A few days should see things back to normal.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well . My holiday has finished  but for us it's lovely to come back home to our seaside town of Filey 
Here's the rest of my BG'S from holiday:
Thursday: 10.0 
Friday: 9.5 
This morning it was: 7.0


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well . My holiday has finished  but for us it's lovely to come back home to our seaside town of Filey
> Here's the rest of my BG'S from holiday:
> Thursday: 10.0
> Friday: 9.5
> This morning it was: 7.0


Looking much better there Gill and I hope you had a lovely holiday  x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Looking much better there Gill and I hope you had a lovely holiday  x



Thank you I'm really pleased with most of my BG'S. Yes we had a lovely holiday thank you  X


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you I'm really pleased with most of my BG'S. Yes we had a lovely holiday thank you  X


And  so you should be after what you've been through recently, keep it up  glad to hear you had a great time  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, it's pitch black outside  
I hope you all have a good Sunday.
5.7 today with a reasonably good  overnight graph , I'm hoping I've cracked the problem of waking up imo too low.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a fabulous day yesterday...did relax my control...good company...great food (dessert was a rich chocolate cake...the kind that coats your teeth)...didn't pay too much attention to diabetes yesterday...only tested twice...in the morning & when I got home...went up to a 7.9 last night...back down to 5.9 this morning...back on he treadmill now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. For the first time ever, libre and meter both showing the same at a 5.6. 
Like you Lin, nice flat line overnight, and think the reduction to 9u basal may have done the overnight trick. The test will be to see if I can do a lunchtime/afternoon basal test without having a hypo - but that can wait a few days!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  I'm so jealous of everyone having lie ins I tell you lol anyways 5.0 here this morning, have a fab day my dearies  x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.0 this morning which I'm happy with


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 on waking and 5.4 pre breakfast after feeding the ravenous cats.
 Trip to the tip required with several bags of garden waste. Good job it's light stuff because it's a real carfull.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 3.7 after going to bed at two am. I had an amazing fantastic party and kitchen is full of cakes and other food left over. Just wish I felt like eating some of them, you are all welcome to come and help me finish them! I did have a snack before bed so expected a high reading, 
Wishing you all a good Sunday.


----------



## Tally

Morning all 7.7 on waking up which I'm happy with


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...had a fabulous day yesterday...did relax my control...good company...great food (dessert was a rich chocolate cake...the kind that coats your teeth)...didn't pay too much attention to diabetes yesterday...only tested twice...in the morning & when I got home...went up to a 7.9 last night...back down to 5.9 this morning...back on he treadmill now.


Fantastic! So good to hear you had a fabulous day and got a good number this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  I'm so jealous of everyone having lie ins I tell you lol anyways 5.0 here this morning, have a fab day my dearies  x


Not me K...I should be so lucky two days in a row...up at 05:30...no doubt to atone for my 'sin's yesterday...but...enjoyed them...good number again...well done.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning all 7.7 on waking up which I'm happy with


Morning Tally, great number especially as it's I think only two weeks since diagnose? You are doing incredibly well.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 3.7 after going to bed at two am. I had an amazing fantastic party and kitchen is full of cakes and other food left over. Just wish I felt like eating some of them, you are all welcome to come and help me finish them! I did have a snack before bed so expected a high reading,
> Wishing you all a good Sunday.


Not bad Jo...considering all that partying...thank goodness I am not nearer...be tempted...must rein myself in now...sounds like a fabulous time...good for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Fantastic! So good to hear you had a fabulous day and got a good number this morning.


Not a bad number...but...must do better now...back to walking...on the exercise bike...maybe another coffee first.


----------



## Tally

New-journey said:


> Morning Tally, great number especially as it's I think only two weeks since diagnose? You are doing incredibly well.


Thanks  it's a week on Friday since I got my diagnosis so I'm pretty pleased with my numbers


----------



## Kaylz

Tally said:


> Morning all 7.7 on waking up which I'm happy with


Welcome to the thread Tally  not only for waking numbers just a general chit chat too as you will notice so do feel free to join in with the banter  x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Not me K...I should be so lucky two days in a row...up at 05:30...no doubt to atone for my 'sin's yesterday...but...enjoyed them...good number again...well done.


Oh it would be great to get a lie in wouldn't it! Lol, but no rest for the wicked eh  x


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Thanks  it's a week on Friday since I got my diagnosis so I'm pretty pleased with my numbers


Wow! Brilliant, any hypos?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, by the time I'd surfaced.


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Have a fantastic time, where are you going?


Sunny / soggy Swansea to see my Mam!

Morning all. 9.7 here. Not too unhappy with that cos I'm on the ferry which always raises my BG. Just had a nice long chat with an interesting retired couple...not too choppy, so might manage to be upright all day (got no sea legs whatsoever).

Relax...it's Sunday!


----------



## Hazel

oh dear, just wakened - needed sleep.
anyway wakened to 6.2


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 15.8 for me this morning & I have no idea why  BG'S were all great yesterday & mostly in the 5's
Before bed: 5.5 had supper & bolused
During the night: 8.4 then my horrible 15.8 waking BG this morning. The only good thing is that I did 2iu correction & before breakfast it was 9.4 which I'm happy with


----------



## Tally

New-journey said:


> Wow! Brilliant, any hypos?


Touch wood, nope no more hypos since I was able to reduce my Novorapid to match what I'm eating


----------



## Ljc

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 15.8 for me this morning & I have no idea why  BG'S were all great yesterday & mostly in the 5's
> Before bed: 5.5 had supper & bolused
> During the night: 8.4 then my horrible 15.8 waking BG this morning. The only good thing is that I did 2iu correction & before breakfast it was 9.4 which I'm happy with


Look like the DF paid you a visit, she can be an absolute pest when she escapes


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a glorious grey wet Autumn morning...good sleep...de-cluttering the house with a passion...very cathartic...but...always time for more coffee first...woke to  5.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Northerner, 5.8 for me as well.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Hope you all  Have a good Monday .
 It's dull and a bit wet herei
 Woke up to 3.9


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Woke up to a 4.2 libre / 5.8 meter today. Must be something in the air with these 5.8s today .
This will be the third day when I have taken less Lantus the night before. Thought I could see a slight rise in readings which would be good, but yesterday was fairly low all day (nothing higher than 5.8), and very low in afternoon again after dog walk. Consequently I'm also going to change my lunchtime ratio on days when I have the afternoon walk. Watch his space.....


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.6 here. Have to take my son to doctors today for his booster jabs... dreading it! Hope you all have more fun Mondays planned


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  4.8 for me this morning from 7.0 at bedtime, 7.0 is higher than I'm used to but for those of you that saw my thread about Sunday's last week I can report that I spent all 6 tests yesterday in range! Woohoo!  was a cold night last night but couldn't be bothered getting out of bed to get a long sleeved top lol, anyways have a good day folks!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.4 and wishing you all a good week.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.6 here. Have to take my son to doctors today for his booster jabs... dreading it! Hope you all have more fun Mondays planned


Great number and hope it goes well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Some good numbers around this morning, Northie must have kept the DF buried.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  4.8 for me this morning from 7.0 at bedtime, 7.0 is higher than I'm used to but for those of you that saw my thread about Sunday's last week I can report that I spent all 6 tests yesterday in range! Woohoo!  was a cold night last night but couldn't be bothered getting out of bed to get a long sleeved top lol, anyways have a good day folks!  x


Great results yesterday! Have a good day too.


----------



## Brian McCluskey

9.5 this morning. This is despite 6.7 going to bed. 8.9 in middle of night.
Morning is always highest despite not eating fro 6pm. Any comments welcomed.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Brian McCluskey said:


> 9.5 this morning. This is despite 6.7 going to bed. 8.9 in middle of night.
> Morning is always highest despite not eating fro 6pm. Any comments welcomed.


It could be the Dawn phenomenon, this is where our liver starts putting out glucose in the early hours to prepare us for the day.

Also the last number to start coming down is usually  the waking number. Do you test as soon as you sit up in bed or after loo/shower , our figures can go up quite quickly when we start moving around.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here. Some good numbers around this morning, Northie must have kept the DF buried.


I knew there was something I forgot!  Ah well, it's a bit damp outside, she can wait another week or so, I expect...


----------



## Brian McCluskey

My waking number is as soon as I sit up after waking.


----------



## Barbara W

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well, woke to 6.9 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 6.0 
Hope you all hav a good Tuesday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...awake at just after 4am...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...lots to do..too early to do anything yet...apart from drinking my coffee...may have to try a little 'disco' nap later...my meter has given up...every second test comes up as 'code error'...wasted so many strips...phoned Ysomed who produce them...new meter & strips in the post...how's that for customer service...woke to a 5.3.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...awake at just after 4am...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...lots to do..too early to do anything yet...apart from drinking my coffee...may have to try a little 'disco' nap later...my meter has given up...every second test comes up as 'code error'...wasted so many strips...phoned Ysomed who produce them...new meter & strips in the post...how's that for customer service...woke to a 5.3.


So close to a HS.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for your he meter to arrive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> So close to a HS.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for your he meter to arrive.


Thanks Lin...meter is due Wednesday...they send them by special delivery...if I'd phoned before 3pm...it would have gone out yesterday...sent me some batteries a couple of weeks ago...only took 2 days to arrive...hopefully can manage until then...have to say they have excellent customer services...no quibbling...impressive so far.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.6 for me. Looks like I was a half unit out on that blackberry and apple crumble. It was worth it.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all on this grey, wet and dark morning
A 4.8 for me. Looks like a further basal reduction may be in order, as been on a flat line at this level all night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x


What awful news @Kaylz  Very sorry to hear this


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x


So tragic and very very sad, ((((Hugs))))).


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.4 and wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x


OMG K...what dreadful news...to say tragic is an understatement...his poor family.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 5.4 here, snap, New-journey!

So sorry to hear your news, Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys he was only 28 and has a 1 year old daughter, poor little thing will have no memories  x


----------



## Hazel

good morning everyone - 5.3 today


----------



## Brian McCluskey

After a high reading of 9.5 yesterday I woke up to a 4.7 this morning. This is my lowest morning reading since I started testing 41 days ago.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.9 here

@Kaylz sorry to hear such news x


----------



## Pine Marten

Budge up, @Hazel, I'll join you on the 5.3 step today 

Terrible news, @Kaylz, very sad for the family.


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x



That's awful news sorry to hear that x


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon been a busy morning forgot to post  woke to 7.2 this morning.  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## scottishlass

Okay, so I'm now feeling very inadequate! I'm starting to get my pre and post meal levels into some sort of reasonable order, though not great at 6 - 7 before meals and 7.5 - 8.5 two hours after meals but my waking BG remains stubbornly too high, varying between 7 and 8.5.  I haven't tried the protein at bedtime suggestion so perhaps I'll give that a whirl. I see the Practice Nurse (we don't have a diabetes specialist here in the frozen wastes of the north) in a couple of weeks for my first post diagnosis check up but fear I will get a sound telling off if I raise the subject with her as I was specifically told not to test my BG.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 5.1 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

scottishlass said:


> Okay, so I'm now feeling very inadequate! I'm starting to get my pre and post meal levels into some sort of reasonable order, though not great at 6 - 7 before meals and 7.5 - 8.5 two hours after meals but my waking BG remains stubbornly too high, varying between 7 and 8.5.  I haven't tried the protein at bedtime suggestion so perhaps I'll give that a whirl. I see the Practice Nurse (we don't have a diabetes specialist here in the frozen wastes of the north) in a couple of weeks for my first post diagnosis check up but fear I will get a sound telling off if I raise the subject with her as I was specifically told not to test my BG.


It doesn't matter if she complains, it's clearly working very well for you - those numbers are really good!  Morning levels can be a bit elevated, due to increased insulin resistance in the mornings, plus the liver 'boost' of glucose to give you energy for the day, but which you rather not have thank you very much Ms. Liver!  Are you doing your morning tests immediately on waking or after you've been up and about for (even) a few minutes? My levels can increase by 2 mmol/l from the point at which my head is raised from the pillow and my feet hit the floor!   The reason why it's good to know is that your overnight levels may have been perfectly fine, and therefore far less of a worry or impact


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps can't say good as found out last night a lad I know had a bad crash yesterday afternoon and unfortunately lost his life  absolutely devastated for his family as thats the 3rd son they have lost  5.4 for me today and hope everyone has a good day x



I'm so sorry to hear this awful news  28 years old is no age at all. Hopefully someone will be there for his little one year old daughter so she can have some lovely happy memories of her Dad x


----------



## scottishlass

Thanks for that Northerner.  I usually do my morning check after being up for a few minutes so will do as you suggest and test before getting up.  I'll report back after seeing Nursey later this month.


----------



## Bubbsie

scottishlass said:


> Thanks for that Northerner.  I usually do my morning check after being up for a few minutes so will do as you suggest and test before getting up.  I'll report back after seeing Nursey later this month.


SL...while your waking numbers may still be higher than you'd like...they will come down...it does take some time...as for the nurse...all she should be interested in is your management/control of your diabetes...it's up to you whether to test or not...you are clearly  finding a benefit from it...not at all uncommon for us to be advised not to test...I wouldn't worry about whether or not she is happy with it...you are...and that's what counts...do try the protein snack before bedtime...if it works great...if not...just a case of waiting...at least since you are testing you'll know what works & what doesn't...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another 4am start...seem to have a run of very early days every so often...will just have to be patient..after a long break from them... have a 'run' of appointments starting next week...could be that...who knows...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 here.
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.6 today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I had a lovely sleep in today , was most supprised to hear it was 6 40 when I woke up.
Not had a chance to read any posts yet, I hope you are all well.
Went to bed on 6.6 woke up to 6.2 .  Rather strangely I found it had dropped when I bolused for brekkie, Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies  5.7 for me today, looking nice outside but I can't go out as have to wait for my grandads Hoover to be delivered lol, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 4.7 and taking youngest daughter age 21, to Southampton Airport soon as she is in her third year at Uni in the Netherlands. I will miss her hugely and very happy she is following her dreams.
Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a pleasant 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Brian McCluskey

Another 4.7 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, shot up to 8.4 now, as had to rush out and shunt our car around when the man who comes to cut our hedges arrived with a larger van than I was expecting.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Hazel

snap Alan, 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good mid morning  It was a lowly 3.1 for me today.

I've been tweaking my basal- otherwise known as losing my temper with diabetes- and I seem to have been over generous with my insulin supply. Who knew that 0.1 of a unit here and there made such a difference! I will get the hang of this soon, I'm sure the breakthrough is just around the corner.....


----------



## scottishlass

Thanks for that, Bubbsie.  Just hope my HbA1C shows I am making some progress!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Yesterday it was good afternoon & today it's good evening - you can tell I'm back at work lol - hope you're all keeping well  it was 7.4 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

scottishlass said:


> Thanks for that, Bubbsie.  Just hope my HbA1C shows I am making some progress!


SL...you've made such an effort...I'm sure it will reflect that...every time my HbA1c is due...I tell myself I am not going to get anxious...but I always do...we can only do our best...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...may have to go to work today...oh the inconvenience of having to earn a living...better sleep...although could have done with longer...gloomy...waiting for the rain...not going to complain...not in the face of those poor souls having to deal with hurricane Irma...absolute devastation in the Caribbean.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Turns out I over corrected last night, woke up to a horrid 10.7 .
I feel so sorry for everyone affected by the hurricanes and floods.


----------



## Bubbsie

Withered on so much...forgot the numbers...woke to a 5.4.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly out of order 7.2 for me following an injection mishap yesterday.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tally

Morning all, after a rough afternoon/evening yesterday I'm starting today at 6.8 

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you're doing


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Hazel

good morning all - 4.7 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.5 on waking, 4.5 at 3:30am with a flat line overnight. Reduction of basal of another 1u tonight, to see if that gets me a little higher overnight and helps sort out the afternoon dip, which is still happening despite ratio change.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  5.8 from a very dull part of Scotland today, Hoover came late yesterday afternoon so looks like I've missed out on the brighter weather! Never mind eh haha, have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  5.8 from a very dull part of Scotland today, Hoover came late yesterday afternoon so looks like I've missed out on the brighter weather! Never mind eh haha, have a lovely day folks!  x


Good numbers K...as for the weather...consider ourselves fortunate...hurricane Irma has hit the Carribbean hard...several islands completely levelled.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.3 after a day of hypos, think I need to adjust rapid insulin due to increased exercise. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  5.8 from a very dull part of Scotland today, Hoover came late yesterday afternoon so looks like I've missed out on the brighter weather! Never mind eh haha, have a lovely day folks!  x


Did you do the night time reading?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here.

My dpd delivery time-slot is 6am to 10pm - "Will I be in?" they ask! Not very helpful...

Eye test / drops this morning...sunglasses at the ready.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers K...as for the weather...consider ourselves fortunate...hurricane Irma has hit the Carribbean hard...several islands completely levelled.


Some friends of mine have JUST left that area - sounds like they've parked their boat and fled! Scary...


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...may have to go to work today...oh the inconvenience of having to earn a living...better sleep...although could have done with longer...gloomy...waiting for the rain...not going to complain...not in the face of those poor souls having to deal with hurricane Irma...absolute devastation in the Caribbean.


Have a great day at work, just catching up now with the devastation in the Caribbean, so dreadful.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning all, after a rough afternoon/evening yesterday I'm starting today at 6.8
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day whatever you're doing


Great number and hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, looks like the DF managed to escape her 'holding area' and take advantage of the fact that I'm between Libre sensors. ( starting another one today)


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Have a great day at work, just catching up now with the devastation in the Caribbean, so dreadful.


Shocking Jo...absolutely shocking...hope help gets there swiftly...funds very tight at the moment...but...will make a donation...have a good day...we have a lot to be grateful for.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Some friends of mine have JUST left that area - sounds like they've parked their boat and fled! Scary...


Not surprised Bloden...thank god for that...best out of the way of it if possible...just watched the news...the devastation is unbelievable...said it's en route to Florida...have friends out there...hope they are able to 'keep their heads down'...frightening.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Did you do the night time reading?


No as I've had to have a biscuit every night and had a chat with Paul who says to continue with it x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> No as I've had to have a biscuit every night and had a chat with Paul who says to continue with it x


That sounds good, any progress on him helping with your fear?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join  you on the 7.5 step please Robin. The DF has obviously been flitting around these parts spreading her magic dust!

Braving town this morning to look for a new jacket without a hole in the elbow. I can see it panning out- go to a coffee shop, decide the distressed look is in and I can't be bothered to look in clothes shops, buy a loaf of Burgen bread, get the bus home. Success! 

All the best with your eye screening Bloden  That is a fun treat on your holiday!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> That sounds good, any progress on him helping with your fear?


No but it's really not his job to, that part is up to the psychology department to pull their fingers out, and it was just a quick chat on the phone I had with Paul anyway, I'm counting down the days until I see the Consultant hoping he see's how bad I am  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> No but it's really not his job to, that part is up to the psychology department to pull their fingers out, and it was just a quick chat on the phone I had with Paul anyway, I'm counting down the days until I see the Consultant hoping he see's how bad I am  x


How many days is it now? It must be hard waiting so long for the help you need.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 6.7 for me today. Its gonna be fun in work today, I am helping with a Diabetes UK pop-up stand that will be at my office. There will be a couple of diabetes UK volunteers on hand too. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 today and a smooth line all through the night. I'm really pleased


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> How many days is it now? It must be hard waiting so long for the help you need.


12 days till I see him and yes it really is  x


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.7 for me today. Its gonna be fun in work today, I am helping with a Diabetes UK pop-up stand that will be at my office. There will be a couple of diabetes UK volunteers on hand too. Im looking forward to it.



That sounds interesting Stitch, I hope it goes really well


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.8 today and a smooth line all through the night. I'm really pleased


Fantastic, must be so good to see your numbers good again.


----------



## New-journey

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.7 for me today. Its gonna be fun in work today, I am helping with a Diabetes UK pop-up stand that will be at my office. There will be a couple of diabetes UK volunteers on hand too. Im looking forward to it.


Sounds interesting, did you organise it? I hope it goes well


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  I'll join  you on the 7.5 step please Robin. The DF has obviously been flitting around these parts spreading her magic dust!
> 
> Braving town this morning to look for a new jacket without a hole in the elbow. I can see it panning out- go to a coffee shop, decide the distressed look is in and I can't be bothered to look in clothes shops, buy a loaf of Burgen bread, get the bus home. Success!
> 
> All the best with your eye screening Bloden  That is a fun treat on your holiday!


Am sure the distressed look is in!  Have fun in town and enjoy the cafe. 

Good luck @Bloden within your eye screening.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Fantastic, must be so good to see your numbers good again.


Thank you New-Journey. Definitely lovely to see good numbers again


----------



## Stitch147

New-journey said:


> Sounds interesting, did you organise it? I hope it goes well


The company that I work for has teamed up with Diabetes UK to promote diabetes awareness and I was asked to help with the campaign so volunteered to have a pop-up stand at my office and also im giving a couple of lunchtime talks about my experiences.


----------



## Brian McCluskey

8.7 this morning at 5.30. This was after a 3.3 going to bed when I took some treats. Does this sound ok?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well . Snap @AJLang it was 6.8 for me too this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Brian McCluskey said:


> 8.7 this morning at 5.30. This was after a 3.3 going to bed when I took some treats. Does this sound ok?


What exactly did you have? It's not uncommon to have a higher reading after treating a hypo due to either over treating it or the liver kicking in and giving a little help, did you have your treatment and wait 15 minutes and check levels again? I really think you should call the nurse ASAP rather than wait for them to ring you, sorry I cant remember when they were meant to be calling, but it seems your dose of Glic may need to be reduced again so I urge you to call today xx


----------



## Ljc

Brian McCluskey said:


> 8.7 this morning at 5.30. This was after a 3.3 going to bed when I took some treats. Does this sound ok?


Hi @Brian McCluskey. Your waking number was a tad high  but don't worry it is very easy to overtreat a hypo ! I managed it last night with ....ummm .......spectacular results this morning.


----------



## Brian McCluskey

Thanks for your replies. I did ring the SDN but got voicemail. hopefully she will  reply today.


----------



## grainger

Late to the party today but 3.9 on waking.

Diabetes fairy and pebbles are playing some kind of game with my body I feel!


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon a 6.9 for me this morning hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.5 here.
> 
> My dpd delivery time-slot is 6am to 10pm - "Will I be in?" they ask! Not very helpful...
> 
> Eye test / drops this morning...sunglasses at the ready.


I got the same from DPD this morning - longest 'time slot' I've ever seen!  Later though it had updated to give me a one hour slot with proper tracking, although right now it's coming up with an error  Must be having trouble with their computer systems


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.5 and unusually first here this morning!
Wishing you all a wonderful day, weekend nearly here.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.5 and unusually first here this morning!
> Wishing you all a wonderful day, weekend nearly here.


Morning...yep first up this morning Jo...well done...hard day at work yesterday...despite that...satisfying result...until I came to pay my parking fees...£52...yes...that's right £52...almost fell over...likely to be working this weekend...certainly hope so after the parking 'extortion'...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day. 
Went to bed on 5.7, woke up on 5.7 on meter and guess what on Libre 
.
.
.
For the first time ever Libre agreed with meter 5.7 
Graph was nearly straight too


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...yep first up this morning Jo...well done...hard day at work yesterday...despite that...satisfying result...until I came to pay my parking fees...£52...yes...that's right £52...almost fell over...likely to be working this weekend...certainly hope so after the parking 'extortion'...woke to a 5.8


Outrageous! What a shock that must have been. Glad work went well and you have more this weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Hope you all have a good day.
> Went to bed on 5.7, woke up on 5.7 on meter and guess what on Libre
> .
> .
> .
> For the first time ever Libre agreed with meter 5.7
> Graph was nearly straight too


That's unusual to be exactly the same. So satisfying I can imagine.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...yep first up this morning Jo...well done...hard day at work yesterday...despite that...satisfying result...until I came to pay my parking fees...£52...yes...that's right £52...almost fell over...likely to be working this weekend...certainly hope so after the parking 'extortion'...woke to a 5.8


Fell over I would have passed out. What a liberty.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Fell over I would have passed out. What a liberty.


Lin...almost did...thank goodness I haven't told you how much a coffee cost...you would have passed out...often when at work have no idea when the job will finish...so need to have my own transport...park near the 'venue'...limited choice...cover duty slots in the West End of London...usually park in an all singing...all dancing car park just off Saville Row...secure...as you leave the lights come on & off automatically...CCTV...concierge...this was an open...windy...dirty car park in Essex...what a rip off.


----------



## Ljc

Yes very satisfying.
 
 
Ignore the insulin dose thingy, I'm trying out the insulin calculator and decided I don't like it , so I'll be switching that off


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Yes very satisfying.
> View attachment 4617
> View attachment 4618
> Ignore the insulin dose thingy, I'm trying out the insulin calculator and decided I don't like it , so I'll be switching that off


Wow...definitely in synch...a worthwhile investment Lin.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me.
Persisting it down this morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Same as you @khskel with both the reading of 6.2 and persisting it down!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, was 6.1 ten minutes ago, but  I got out of bed to see if it was raining. ( it wasn't)


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  5.7 for me today, not raining here yet but I expect it might later, have a great day folks!  x


----------



## Tally

Morning all, 7.8 for me today and no rain here in Scotland yet but no doubt it's on it's way. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Tally said:


> Morning all, 7.8 for me today and no rain here in Scotland yet but no doubt it's on it's way. Happy Friday everyone


Ah a fellow Scot lol so I completely get you! lol x


----------



## Tally

Kaylz said:


> Ah a fellow Scot lol so I completely get you! lol x



Oh yes we know it's going to happen at some point lol  x


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning, yay! its Friday! A 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Tally said:


> Oh yes we know it's going to happen at some point lol  x


The worst when it's bright so you even just nip to the shop without a jacket and get home absolutely soaked! Haha x


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.2 for me.
> Persisting it down this morning.
> Have a good day everyone.


Same weather here in Swansea - my car has never looked so clean!

Morning all. 11.0 here. That's last night's fish n chips (yum), oops. Not unhappy tho, cos I'm doing better than usual BG-wise than previous holidays. 

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 6.0 today


----------



## Tally

Kaylz said:


> The worst when it's bright so you even just nip to the shop without a jacket and get home absolutely soaked! Haha x



Oh that happens to me all the time lol


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 5.6 for me this morning so I'm happy with that because it's within my blood glucose targets  . BG targets 5-10mmol


----------



## Brian McCluskey

4.9 this morning.  Spoke to SDN yesterday and she told me to reduce evening Gliclazide from 120mg to 80mg. If I keep going the way I am it will probably reduce further.  Happy days


----------



## Pine Marten

Happy days indeed, @Brian McCluskey  and I was a nice 4.8 today


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.1 @ 9.01am. Didn't mean to have a lie-in but slept solid then it was all rush rush rush to go visit son via the library. Tried to get online from there but waste of time but luckily I'm online from my son's house. Yay. I don't like being cut-off.

Went for first diabetic review last week. Do go every year anyway for ticker/liver but this was the first time diabetes mentioned. Nurse said she thinks I'm only pre-diabetic as they didn't follow the guidelines. She said they should have tested me again. She said I must have had a blow-out Christmas time 2015 as that reading was 50 my highest ever but all other readings just coming in around the pre-diabetic mark 40odd with one at 38?! 

She said she might be able to take me off the register, but thing is she took blood and I've been pigging for England and she says I bet you've blown it now! She was a nice lady. She tickled my feet and everything. Thing is I have very hard skin with never wearing footwear unless actually gardening or going out the front gate so have hard skin anyway, but could still feel the buzzy thing and the tickly thing and she said the pulses were good. 

So all in all cracking news and now I just have to stop going to the chippy like today. Agh. This is no time to lose it, I must low carb.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Thing is I have very hard skin with never wearing footwear unless actually gardening or going out the front gate so have hard skin anyway,


Do you moisturise your feet regularly? we are supposed to and at  the moment I'm using E45 moisturising lotion its good stuff x


----------



## Ditto

Ah right, yes I should start doing that when I do my arms and stuff. I've turned into a right ol' wrinkly, I hate the look of crepey skin. I will start doing my feet as well then.  It's just that they're a long way down. I need longer arms or less of me.


----------



## Carolg

Oh ditto, since I lost weight I am a total wrinkly. I start of with good intentions with the glovies and sockies with cream and it lasts 1+ nights.


----------



## Carolg

Well, got my freezer fixed and threw out all the bits, so went to Asda for top up shop. Going to split everything into portions, and have something nice for tea. Won't be postin BG till Tuesday morning cause left my meter at work and ain't going back for it. On a positive note... drum roll please...had a poo of a day with pooey emails and when a colleague going to shop at lunch time, My response was chocolate or a bun, but didn't let so and so grind me down, and had yogurt instead. Really proud of myself and resisted at Asda as well


----------



## sunny sanghera

6.2 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...feel awful...face the size of a football...have an infection due to a 'dodgy' tooth...two lots of antibiotics...strong pain killers...have to work today...will be wearing my sunglasses...BG up at 6.6...which is high for me...suppose I should be grateful it's not higher!...hope it's not too a long day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Ah right, yes I should start doing that when I do my arms and stuff. I've turned into a right ol' wrinkly, I hate the look of crepey skin. I will start doing my feet as well then.  It's just that they're a long way down. I need longer arms or less of me.


Ditto...feeling rough...face hurts like thunder...but...you still managed to make me laugh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Well, got my freezer fixed and threw out all the bits, so went to Asda for top up shop. Going to split everything into portions, and have something nice for tea. Won't be postin BG till Tuesday morning cause left my meter at work and ain't going back for it. On a positive note... drum roll please...had a poo of a day with pooey emails and when a colleague going to shop at lunch time, My response was chocolate or a bun, but didn't let so and so grind me down, and had yogurt instead. Really proud of myself and resisted at Asda as well


Well done Carol...it is hard...but you resisted!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feel awful...face the size of a football...have an infection due to a 'dodgy' tooth...two lots of antibiotics...strong pain killers...have to work today...will be wearing my sunglasses...BG up at 6.6...which is high for me...suppose I should be grateful it's not higher!...hope it's not too a long day.


How awful for you, seems cruel you need to work today and hope the pain gets better. Yes 6.6 stil is a good number, take care of yourself.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.7 and heading for London as working there today. It's a long day but decided to take train rather than drive so can relax on journey. 
Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How awful for you, seems cruel you need to work today and hope the pain gets better. Yes 6.6 stil is a good number, take care of yourself.


Morning Jo...I suppose 6.6 doesn't sound too bad...but...high for me...it is slightly eased today....disappointing it's arrived now (or at all0...HbA1c looming in a couple of weeks...still...positively my GP with whom I had the most disastrous relationship with at the start of all of this came into his own...spoke to him on the phone...happy for me to pick up a prescription without having to wait for an appointment...so started on the A/Bs immediately.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 4.7 and heading for London as working there today. It's a long day but decided to take train rather than drive so can relax on journey.
> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.


Heading off to London today myself...hoping for a short working day...have a feeling I shouldn't have said that...tempting fate or what...hope all goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  @Bubbsie sorry to hear about your tooth, used to suffer a lot myself with abcess's they are absolute agony, hope you feel better soon! Anyways 5.5 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me when I woke this morning. Persistent again outside. At least we're hurricane free in the UK. @Bubbsie I hope the ABs kick in soon.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Brian McCluskey

6.8 this morning. I hope you all have a good weeked.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.8 for me when I woke this morning. Persistent again outside. At least we're hurricane free in the UK. @Bubbsie I hope the ABs kick in soon.
> Have a good day everyone.


Thanks khskel...fingers crossed.


----------



## Tally

7.9 for me this morning, have a good day whatever you're up to everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  @Bubbsie sorry to hear about your tooth, used to suffer a lot myself with abcess's they are absolute agony, hope you feel better soon! Anyways 5.5 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day  x


Good number K...not looking forward to work today...have my bag loaded with pills of all sorts...hardly any room for my notebooks...but...face has gone down slightly...look just like Harry this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good number K...not looking forward to work today...have my bag loaded with pills of all sorts...hardly any room for my notebooks...but...face has gone down slightly...look just like Harry this morning.


I remember the first one I ever had I was at high school, went to bed fine and woke up in the morning crying with the pain! I didn't have a clue what was wrong with me but as soon as my mum looked at me she knew! lol, also had one that hurt every time I lay down so had to sit up to sleep they are a complete nightmare! Hope your not too busy today and get an early finish! xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today. I'm happy being high today, bring on the 25k!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.1 for me today. I'm happy being high today, bring on the 25k!!!
> View attachment 4624


Good luck!  x


----------



## Hazel

Hello folk - 4.7 today

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feel awful...face the size of a football...have an infection due to a 'dodgy' tooth...two lots of antibiotics...strong pain killers...have to work today...will be wearing my sunglasses...BG up at 6.6...which is high for me...suppose I should be grateful it's not higher!...hope it's not too a long day.


Hope the anti bioticks kick in soon. .take care


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Late on parade due to no internet connection. I think a vital elastic band had snapped! 

I'll join you please Northerner on the 5.0 step, will bring own cushion to perch on and promise not to be any trouble


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a not too shabby 5.3 here, must have been the red wine last night, always does the trick. Tour of Britain comes through later, I have plans to walk out into the countryside to see them as the crowds will be thinner and we might get to see something, (we are a family of hobbits) of course, there's a thunderstorm forecast for the exact moment they're due to arrive.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, 7.01 @ 9.05. Not bad after last night's stupidity. Only so long I'm going to get away with it though. I don't even like biscuits.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 11.8 for me this morning so it's a little over my blood glucose targets which was to be expected because I ate out last night & ate Indian food: poppadom 1x, chicken rogan josh, egg fried rice. I totally guesstimated my carbs using carbs & cals app.

BG before meal: 8.0 - injected after meal
BG before bed: 19.5 - couldn't correct because this test was only 3 hours after my mealtime bolus
BG during the night: 21.5 - corrected - this led me to my waking BG - then by breakfast I was back to a nice within my target range..... 
BG before breakfast: 7.4

BG targets 5-10mmol


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I remember the first one I ever had I was at high school, went to bed fine and woke up in the morning crying with the pain! I didn't have a clue what was wrong with me but as soon as my mum looked at me she knew! lol, also had one that hurt every time I lay down so had to sit up to sleep they are a complete nightmare! Hope your not too busy today and get an early finish! xx



Got an early finish K...worse part is my eye...although I think my face is less swollen  than yesterday...and my eye has gone down a little...but...bloody painful.

1st photo Friday... 2nd one today.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Got an early finish K...worse part is my eye...although I think my face is less swollen  than yesterday...and my eye has gone down a little...but...bloody painful.
> 
> 1st photo Friday... 2nd one today.


OUCH! Hope you get better soon!!! xx


----------



## Ditto

Oooo that looks sore. Yes, get better soon xxoo


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Got an early finish K...worse part is my eye...although I think my face is less swollen  than yesterday...and my eye has gone down a little...but...bloody painful.
> 
> 1st photo Friday... 2nd one today.




How horrible that looks really painful hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Barbara W

Late posting but 7.0 for me this morning been away and no internet.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good Sunday.
7.6 today


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Got an early finish K...worse part is my eye...although I think my face is less swollen  than yesterday...and my eye has gone down a little...but...bloody painful.
> 
> 1st photo Friday... 2nd one today.


I hope the infection clears up quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a lie in this morning...no up until 6am...face slightly less swollen this morning...working today...woke to a 5.9...not bad in the circumstances.


----------



## Tally

Morning all, 6.9 for me this morning and a headache  off to have some water and a snack in the hopes that will clear it. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 6.4 for me this morning. Achy feet after yesterdays walk, but not too bad.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  4.8 here  thought I would be ok as went to bed on Friday without anything at 6.5 and woke to 5.5 yesterday was 7.1 last night but fell more  anyways have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.8 meter / 5.2 libre this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I hope the infection clears up quickly.


Getting there Lin...couldn't believe how swollen my poor (old) face got...thank god for antibiotics...another couple of days and it should be back to normal...thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  4.8 here  thought I would be ok as went to bed on Friday without anything at 6.5 and woke to 5.5 yesterday was 7.1 last night but fell more  anyways have a nice day folks!  x


A little hiccup K...overall you're doing well...don't get despondent...keep it up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> How horrible that looks really painful hope you start to feel better soon x


Thanks Barbara...yes it was...a bit better this morning...swelling gone down...not quite as painful...hoping in a few days l'll be back to normal.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Oooo that looks sore. Yes, get better soon xxoo


Thanks Ditto...getting there.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A little hiccup K...overall you're doing well...don't get despondent...keep it up.


Just seems like one day I'm winning and the next I'm not lol, even tried a different thing with tea last night, usually have 2 lotus biscuits with my fish on a Saturday but last night I went for a square 90% and a Mcvities digestive! Get me eh! Lol and OMG a plain digestive has never tasted so good it was HEAVEN haha  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5 for me and a good day in London, great numbers all day.
Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a lie in this morning...no up until 6am...face slightly less swollen this morning...working today...woke to a 5.9...not bad in the circumstances.


Great you are moving in the right direction expect extra sleep helped. Have a good day working. Very good number.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning all, 6.9 for me this morning and a headache  off to have some water and a snack in the hopes that will clear it. Have a good day everyone


Morning Tally hope you are feeling better, that is a good number to wake up on


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Just seems like one day I'm winning and the next I'm not lol, even tried a different thing with tea last night, usually have 2 lotus biscuits with my fish on a Saturday but last night I went for a square 90% and a Mcvities digestive! Get me eh! Lol and OMG a plain digestive has never tasted so good it was HEAVEN haha  x


Brilliant you tried new food, did it fill you up more?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Brilliant you tried new food, did it fill you up more?


Not really as I still ate the same amount of carbs as I usually would x


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 5..7 for me today. Power cut and no sockets working , grr!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all keeping well  it was 6.9 for me this morning - snap @Tally .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, a decent number and I nearly forgot to post it!


----------



## Tally

New-journey said:


> Morning Tally hope you are feeling better, that is a good number to wake up on



Afternoon Yeah my head is loads better thanks, but I'm still struggling with my post lunch plummet in levels


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all, 6.6 @ 8.25am.


----------



## grainger

4 mornings of 3.something - tomorrow I'm aiming for a 4!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...reasonable sleep last night after a full on day at work...feeling much better...although still taking the antibiotics/pain killers...woke to a surprising 5.2..phew...that's a relief.


----------



## Tally

Morning 6.4 for me today, hoping for a steady day today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 5.6 this autumnal morning with a flat line all night.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 6.6 today.
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A rather surprising 4.8 for me, considering I was 11.2 at bed time thanks to overcooking a hypo. Hell of a drop without a correction. Interesting this diabetes lark.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning, everyone. 4.7 here, like @khskel I had a huge drop, from 9.8, and the Libre trace dips into the red round about 5am. Must be something in the air.


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  It's a 9.4 for me after a 3.0 in the night-  reversing the trend! 

Off for blood tests for upcoming eye operation. How does my blood sugar know to misbehave when I really need it to be in range ? The selection box of diabetes strikes again!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.4 for me today. 1 week left at work then I'm off on holiday again. Cant wait.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  5.6 here, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Afternoon Yeah my head is loads better thanks, but I'm still struggling with my post lunch plummet in levels


Glad your head is better but post lunch doesn't sound good, can you take less rapid with your lunch or ask your nurse? I hope today is better.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.9 and wishing it wasn't Monday or raining but so grateful to be dry and safe. Thinking of everyone affected by hurricane Irma.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...reasonable sleep last night after a full on day at work...feeling much better...although still taking the antibiotics/pain killers...woke to a surprising 5.2..phew...that's a relief.


Congrats on your House Special, bery good after your weekend of working and antibiotics! I hope you can relax today.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning all  It's a 9.4 for me after a 3.0 in the night-  reversing the trend!
> 
> Off for blood tests for upcoming eye operation. How does my blood sugar know to misbehave when I really need it to be in range ? The selection box of diabetes strikes again!


Oh no, hope you have good numbers for the tests, good luck with everything.


----------



## Northerner

Tally said:


> Morning 6.4 for me today, hoping for a steady day today


Snap! 6.4 for me too


----------



## Tally

New-journey said:


> Glad your head is better but post lunch doesn't sound good, can you take less rapid with your lunch or ask your nurse? I hope today is better.



I think it's bread that's causing the issue so I'm trying something different today. My stress levels probably haven't helped either, as I have to speak to the doctor and work today


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning all  It's a 9.4 for me after a 3.0 in the night-  reversing the trend!
> 
> Off for blood tests for upcoming eye operation. How does my blood sugar know to misbehave when I really need it to be in range ? The selection box of diabetes strikes again!


Hope things settle @Flower, and that everything goes smoothly today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> I think it's bread that's causing the issue so I'm trying something different today. My stress levels probably haven't helped either, as I have to speak to the doctor and work today


Bread can be difficult  and is so individual. Hope the call is positive and you get the outcome you want so stress levels come down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  5.6 here, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Wow...fabulous Monday morning for you K...well done.


----------



## Tally

New-journey said:


> Bread can be difficult  and is so individual. Hope the call is positive and you get the outcome you want so stress levels come down.



Me too, I don't think the doctor will be an issue due to my anxiety issues and the fact I'm struggling with a routine while I keep dropping so much after lunch but I'll let you know once I've spoken to the doctor at 11


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Congrats on your House Special, bery good after your weekend of working and antibiotics! I hope you can relax today.


Not sure I can relax just yet...may have to go on a job...bit of a distance away (2.5 hours drive)...crossing my fingers it will be a No...not saying...don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning all  It's a 9.4 for me after a 3.0 in the night-  reversing the trend!
> 
> Off for blood tests for upcoming eye operation. How does my blood sugar know to misbehave when I really need it to be in range ? The selection box of diabetes strikes again!


Because she is an absolute C*W Flower...or maybe you are a little anxious...either way...hope she b****s off...gives you a break...good luck with those tests.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure I can relax just yet...may have to go on a job...bit of a distance away (2.5 hours drive)...crossing my fingers it will be a No...not saying...don't want to tempt fate.


I hope the phone doesn't ring!


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Me too, I don't think the doctor will be an issue due to my anxiety issues and the fact I'm struggling with a routine while I keep dropping so much after lunch but I'll let you know once I've spoken to the doctor at 11


Let's hope doctor helps and you get support you need. It's such early days for you and you are doing brilliantly well!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I hope the phone doesn't ring!


Me too.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Wow...fabulous Monday morning for you K...well done.


Sorry been on and off all morning getting other things done etc, now counting down the days until my consultant appointment next week hopefully get everything rocking and rolling, job centre tomorrow morning hopefully wont be too cold cant stand it haha, bruce bought me a pair of slipper boots off amazon the other night so waiting on them coming, oh will have to pop in to the jewellers see if I can get him a chain or something as 8 year anniversary on the 21st  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sorry been on and off all morning getting other things done etc, now counting down the days until my consultant appointment next week hopefully get everything rocking and rolling, job centre tomorrow morning hopefully wont be too cold cant stand it haha, bruce bought me a pair of slipper boots off amazon the other night so waiting on them coming, oh will have to pop in to the jewellers see if I can get him a chain or something as 8 year anniversary on the 21st  x


OMG 8 years...makes me feel old...must have been childhood sweethearts!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OMG 8 years...makes me feel old...must have been childhood sweethearts!


I was 17 he was 22, seems like I might have been lucky and found my mr right very early on as been through a lot together and still going strong, sounding all soppy here but don't know where I'd be without him  xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 7.2 @ 6.10am, not bad after yesterdays' victuals.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 today and a lovely jubbly 4.9 yesterday


----------



## grainger

Sticking in the 3s today. 3.7 this morning so more adjustments made... pregnancy makes diabetes so much fun lol


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Sticking in the 3s today. 3.7 this morning so more adjustments made... pregnancy makes diabetes so much fun lol


(((Hug)))


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everyone hope you've all had a good day & you're all keeping well  it was 6.4 for me this morning - snap @Tally & snap @Northerner


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.4 today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day.
Snap Hazel 5.4 today  . With a nice even graph too .


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and it's three in a row 5.4! 
Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Tally

Good Morning all 6.6 for me today  I'm off to the hospital today to quiz the nutritionist  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ljc

Tally said:


> Good Morning all 6.6 for me today  I'm off to the hospital today to quiz the nutritionist
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Hope you have a good appointment, oh if they show you or talk about the eatwell guide/plate, my suggestion is  to run away.


----------



## Tally

Ljc said:


> Hope you have a good appointment, oh if they show you or talk about the eatwell guide/plate, my suggestion is  to run away.



I got shown that at the first appointment I had with the nutritionist, but she did say it was a suggestion and she encouraged me to try different things to find what worked best for me


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Good Morning all 6.6 for me today  I'm off to the hospital today to quiz the nutritionist
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Good luck with the nutritionist, hope you get some good advice. It will be interesting to hear what you are told.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning folks. It's a 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  rather chilly today and I've got to head out this morning  lol anyways 5.8 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Carolg

Morning. 12.1 for me but seriously stressed since friday. Levels are mainly coming down, but now need to leave stresses behind and get on with food choices. Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning folks. It's a 5.1 for me today.


Snap! 5.1 for me as well 



Carolg said:


> Morning. 12.1 for me but seriously stressed since friday. Levels are mainly coming down, but now need to leave stresses behind and get on with food choices. Have a good day all


Hope you have a good day @Carolg, and that things calm down for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Morning. 12.1 for me but seriously stressed since friday. Levels are mainly coming down, but now need to leave stresses behind and get on with food choices. Have a good day all


Sorry to hear you have had such a difficult time, hope you feel better. Sending you hugs


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.5 for me hurrah


----------



## Carolg

Thanks new journey. Yesterday was tough, but decided what action to take, and am being supported. What's the saying about non carborundum ? 
Smile and remember the important things


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, but unusually, not a dawn rise, I overtreated a hypo last night ( one of those where you drop fast and start eating the kitchen cupboards) went to bed on a 10.1, dropped to 7.2 by 2 am and stayed there for the rest of the night. Mind you, I'm 8.8 now, just because I got out of bed to go to the loo!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Snap! 5.1 for me as well
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good day @Carolg, and that things calm down for you {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Alan, one good thing is the support network around me, and also my ability in older age to accept the support. (And give it to others)


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here, but unusually, not a dawn rise, I overtreated a hypo last night ( one of those where you drop fast and start eating the kitchen cupboards) went to bed on a 10.1, dropped to 7.2 by 2 am and stayed there for the rest of the night. Mind you, I'm 8.8 now, just because I got out of bed to go to the loo!


See that drafted loo, causes all sorts of problems


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Thanks new journey. Yesterday was tough, but decided what action to take, and am being supported. What's the saying about non carborundum ?
> Smile and remember the important things


That's great you have the support and decided what action to take. May today be easier and full of smiles.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, hope you have a lovely day. I can't measure due to I've run out again, but have ordered some off ebay, I'm sure they've gone up, 8quid seems such a lot.  Got to be done though. My sister says I'm obsessed, she said just measure once a day. They don't measure at all, all three of them.  I've give over nagging.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.5 for me hurrah


Woohoo  haha xx


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.5 for me hurrah


Brilliant!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had to dash off up North to work yesterday...finally got home at 1am...no real food apart from breakfast...survived on a diet of mini kitkats...some toast before bed...urghhh...feel wrecked...woke to a surprising 5.5...not going to work today!...good walk with Harry...then feet up!


----------



## Amigo

Back from my holiday (in case anyone noticed I was missing!) 

The big D kept reasonably stable despite the extreme heat and excesses (and rotten mozzie bites!). Had a fantastic time but feel knackered now and the journey took its toll on my joints.

Hope all are well, I've been following from afar!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Another rare waking test for me delivered a 5.3.  Welcome back, @Amigo .  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 8.0 for me this morning  happy with that because it's within my BG target range.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> Back from my holiday (in case anyone noticed I was missing!)
> 
> The big D kept reasonably stable despite the extreme heat and excesses (and rotten mozzie bites!). Had a fantastic time but feel knackered now and the journey took its toll on my joints.
> 
> Hope all are well, I've been following from afar!


Glad you had a fantastic time, and hope you have time to recover from the journey.


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> Glad you had a fantastic time, and hope you have time to recover from the journey.



A not unexpected 7.3 for me this morning after a day of airport food and a late Indian meal because I was too tired to cook. Airports haven't discovered low carb alternatives yet it seems!  Was 5.3 when I got home so it obviously didn't do too much harm.


----------



## Sprogladite

17.7 for me this morning..DP is kicking my butt atm! Been kicking and screaming about getting a pump for the last 7 months so hopefully that will come through (eventually)!


----------



## Northerner

Sprogladite said:


> 17.7 for me this morning..DP is kicking my butt atm! Been kicking and screaming about getting a pump for the last 7 months so hopefully that will come through (eventually)!


Hope things improve as the day progresses!  Good luck with the pump


----------



## Sprogladite

Northerner said:


> Hope things improve as the day progresses!  Good luck with the pump


Thank you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...difficult to sleep with the noise from 'Aileen'...certainly not going to complain in the wake of hurricane 'Irma'...just grateful the roof stayed on...woke to a 6.1...slightly high for me...not going to complain about that either...after a week of antibiotics/painkillers...consider myself fortunate...still time to get back on track before the impending HbA1c...so very limited carbs between now & the end of the month...hope everyone fares well with the storm...have a good day...keep  safe.


----------



## Tally

Morning, 7.2 for me today, happy with that as I was low before bed and had a biscuit to see me through the night. Off to my first retinopathy appointment this morning at the very precise time of 9.19am 

Have a good day everyone and be safe if you're where Aileen is due to arrive


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I trust everyone affected by storm Aileen is safe and well. 
After 4 dextrose energy and a gingernut before bed I'm happy to wake on
6.4 but my graph  shows I over treated it


----------



## Bubbsie

Tally said:


> Morning, 7.2 for me today, happy with that as I was low before bed and had a biscuit to see me through the night. Off to my first retinopathy appointment this morning at the very precise time of 9.19am
> 
> Have a good day everyone and be safe if you're where Aileen is due to arrive


9.19...that is precise...made me laugh...good luck!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and a rather low 4 for me, will watch it and maybe time for a reduction. 
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A not unexpected 7.3 for me this morning after a day of airport food and a late Indian meal because I was too tired to cook. Airports haven't discovered low carb alternatives yet it seems!  Was 5.3 when I got home so it obviously didn't do too much harm.


Haven't got a good word to say about airports Amigo...at one last week working...got 'stung' £52.00 for parking...hope the holiday leaves you rested...energised...ready to give that DF a real good kicking.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning, 7.2 for me today, happy with that as I was low before bed and had a biscuit to see me through the night. Off to my first retinopathy appointment this morning at the very precise time of 9.19am
> 
> Have a good day everyone and be safe if you're where Aileen is due to arrive


Great number. Good luck with your appointment at that very precise time!


----------



## Ljc

Tally said:


> Morning, 7.2 for me today, happy with that as I was low before bed and had a biscuit to see me through the night. Off to my first retinopathy appointment this morning at the very precise time of 9.19am
> 
> Have a good day everyone and be safe if you're where Aileen is due to arrive


Good luck with your appointment. I hope they keep to their time lol.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 on this blustery morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  well yesterday was a wasted trip to the jewellers went to 2 in the other town one of them had 3 men's chains none of which I liked and the other had no men's jewellery at all! Amazon it is then! Haha, anyways 5.3 for me today, wrap up warm and have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 5.0 today


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.0 for me combined with nausea and a delightful headache.... sorry for whining but this pregnancy is literally kicking my arse! 

Have a fabulous Wednesday all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, a second night where I didn't dip and rise.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.0 for me combined with nausea and a delightful headache.... sorry for whining but this pregnancy is literally kicking my arse!
> 
> Have a fabulous Wednesday all


I am liking your excellent number but not the nausea and headache. Hope you feel better soon. You can definitely 'whine' as much as you like!


----------



## Bloden

Morning from chilly, wet Swansea. 12.8 here...ouch!

Been away in Bristol and London, so this is the tail-end of carb-counting by eye for 5 days. Getting better at it, but glad to be back at my mum's and near a set of scales.

Happy Wed ev1.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.4 for me today. Time to have a clear out at work as we are due to move to a different office building in 2 and a half weeks time (and Im on holiday next week!). Its amazing how much stuff you keep hold of over the years!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't got a good word to say about airports Amigo...at one last week working...got 'stung' £52.00 for parking...hope the holiday leaves you rested...energised...ready to give that DF a real good kicking.



Hell £52 Bubbsie, that's evil!  The overpriced drinks and snacks are extortionate enough!

Still trying to stabilise my morning numbers which are higher than I'd like. 7.2 this morning. It's 13 months since I had a Hba1c but the surgery seem in no hurry to call me in. Expecting a slight increase on last time.

Not sure about energised...we never got to bed before 2am and the first night when we met up with everyone, it was 4.30! I need a rest!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  5.4 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ just heard a huge clap of thunder and if it doesnt stop raining my joints will go rusty! 
5.6 for me at 04.32hrs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Hell £52 Bubbsie, that's evil!  The overpriced drinks and snacks are extortionate enough!
> 
> Still trying to stabilise my morning numbers which are higher than I'd like. 7.2 this morning. It's 13 months since I had a Hba1c but the surgery seem in no hurry to call me in. Expecting a slight increase on last time.
> 
> Not sure about energised...we never got to bed before 2am and the first night when we met up with everyone, it was 4.30! I need a rest!


Outrageous charges Amigo...no choice but to pay them...need to have my car since I never know what time I will finish when tackling these jobs...can't rely on public transport...2am and 04:30 to bed...sounds like you may need another holiday to recover from this one...now there's a thought.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4673
> Good morning folks ~ just heard a huge clap of thunder and if it doesnt stop raining my joints will go rusty!
> 5.6 for me at 04.32hrs.


Morning WL...ooh that coffee looks so inviting...snap...5.6 here...hope you enjoyed your break...good to have you back...feel your pain with the rain/joints...mine creak so much...often feel as if they have packed up and moved away...have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not a great sleep...often happens when been running at full pace with work...things to do...letters to write...been neglecting some of my 'duties'...paperwork...invoicing...have the chimney sweep coming this morning...excited...looking forward to having a real fire this winter...but cleaning out the grate of a morning is another matter...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Tally

Morning everyone 6.2 for me this morning. 

Have a good day whatever you're up to


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. What a night!! Bad stomach most of the night and BG had climbed to 21.6 by midnight with medium ketones. Did a pump cannula change and must have had about ten units of bolus during the night. Now down to 13.6. I feel wrecked but it's the first session of my adult learning writing fiction course this morning....


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  sorry to hear about your troubles @AJLang I hope you feel better soon! Rather uncomfortable night (note to self buy a lap tray to set tea plate on as mince burns through plate and clothes) have a lovely big blister on my knee  rather nippy it is too! Anyways 5.8 for me this morning, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. What a night!! Bad stomach most of the night and BG had climbed to 21.6 by midnight with medium ketones. Did a pump cannula change and must have had about ten units of bolus during the night. Now down to 13.6. I feel wrecked but it's the first session of my adult learning writing fiction course this morning....


Sounds like an awful night AJ...not surprised you feel wrecked...hope that stomach settles down... you're able to focus on your course today & get those levels balanced.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 7.6 for me this morning after sleeping all night. Have a good day all


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz and Bubbsie xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.3 here. 

@AJLang hope your levels continue to drop and you are able to get some rest today x


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. 7.6 for me this morning after sleeping all night. Have a good day all


Good number Carol...and a full nights sleep...now...you're spoiling yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  sorry to hear about your troubles @AJLang I hope you feel better soon! Rather uncomfortable night (note to self buy a lap tray to set tea plate on as mince burns through plate and clothes) have a lovely big blister on my knee  rather nippy it is too! Anyways 5.8 for me this morning, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Ouch!...good number despite the injury!


----------



## Carolg

And not even the weekend bubbsie


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.3 for me today.
Hope you feel better as the day goes on @AJLang and your writing course goes well.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 and a lie in, just as well as about to embark on five long working days around the country.
I wish you all good day.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. What a night!! Bad stomach most of the night and BG had climbed to 21.6 by midnight with medium ketones. Did a pump cannula change and must have had about ten units of bolus during the night. Now down to 13.6. I feel wrecked but it's the first session of my adult learning writing fiction course this morning....


What a horrible night you had, I hope you feel better soon. 
I hope you enjoy your course .


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not a great sleep...often happens when been running at full pace with work...things to do...letters to write...been neglecting some of my 'duties'...paperwork...invoicing...have the chimney sweep coming this morning...excited...looking forward to having a real fire this winter...but cleaning out the grate of a morning is another matter...woke to a 5.6.


Lucky you being able to have a real fire, nothing like it. My last house had one and as the house was so old, I lit it most days. It did need cleaning out every day which was a hassle! I hope you can relax today after the chimney sweep has gone.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. What a night!! Bad stomach most of the night and BG had climbed to 21.6 by midnight with medium ketones. Did a pump cannula change and must have had about ten units of bolus during the night. Now down to 13.6. I feel wrecked but it's the first session of my adult learning writing fiction course this morning....


How dreadful for you and hope you can focus on your course which sounds so interesting but hard when you feeling so ill. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.0 today with a virtually flat line.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4673
> Good morning folks ~ just heard a huge clap of thunder and if it doesnt stop raining my joints will go rusty!
> 5.6 for me at 04.32hrs.


Good morning @wirralass Delicious looking coffee, good to see you again and hope the thunder and rain goes away. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning everyone 6.2 for me this morning.
> 
> Have a good day whatever you're up to


Good morning Tally, great number and wishng you a good day too.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  sorry to hear about your troubles @AJLang I hope you feel better soon! Rather uncomfortable night (note to self buy a lap tray to set tea plate on as mince burns through plate and clothes) have a lovely big blister on my knee  rather nippy it is too! Anyways 5.8 for me this morning, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Good morning Kaylz, great number but not good about the injury. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> And not even the weekend bubbsie


Carol...you really can't beat a decent nights sleep...makes all the difference.


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone. Rushing on out early but a better 6.3 this morning after a night with my ankle seemingly in a very painful vice. Never danced so much since my disco days! 
I suspect my haematologist might have a bone marrow biopsy in line for me...now that's a definite Eeek!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Lucky you being able to have a real fire, nothing like it. My last house had one and as the house was so old, I lit it most days. It did need cleaning out every day which was a hassle! I hope you can relax today after the chimney sweep has gone.


Shows you how lacking my social life is Jo...excited at a visit from the chimney sweep...the prospect of sitting here with the cat on my lap...in front of a roaring fire...living the high life...but...got to buy a fire guard now and the paraphernalia that goes with it now!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Shows you how lacking my social life is Jo...excited at a visit from the chimney sweep...the prospect of sitting here with the cat on my lap...in front of a roaring fire...living the high life...but...got to buy a fire guard now and the paraphernalia that goes with it now!



Made me laugh Bubbsie. Hope he's a looker! Lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone. Rushing on out early but a better 6.3 this morning after a night with my ankle seemingly in a very painful vice. Never danced so much since my disco days!
> I suspect my haematologist might have a bone marrow biopsy in line for me...now that's a definite Eeek!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...doesn't sound like fun at all Amigo...Eeek...understatement...I'd probably say F***.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys I put a plaster over it to stop my pj's rubbing on it but didn't pad it up as much as I'd hoped, might try a dressing over it tonight to pad it up a bit more, wouldn't usually bother but I don't want the top coming off and having my clothes rub at it haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Made me laugh Bubbsie. Hope he's a looker! Lol


Well could be Amigo...spoke to him on the phone...sounds like an 'old boy'...still...at my age can't be too fussy...but...just in case he's a bot of a play boy...have Harry on standby to fend him off.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys I put a plaster over it to stop my pj's rubbing on it but didn't pad it up as much as I'd hoped, might try a dressing over it tonight to pad it up a bit more, wouldn't usually bother but I don't want the top coming off and having my clothes rub at it haha x


K be careful...once the blister has burst...make sure you clean it...then let the air get to it...have to to let it heal...OUCH again!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K be careful...once the blister has burst...make sure you clean it...then let the air get to it...have to to let it heal...OUCH again!


I know  not easy to let the air to my knee when its so chilly though! haha x


----------



## Robin

Well, I made a right pigs ear of this morning. Went to bed a bit higher than normal, because I'd had a very active day and thought I might drop. Didn't, so woke to a horrid 8.9. Shoved my insulin in to stop the normal feet hit the floor rise, checked on my Libre half an hour later, still high, ( I normally wait to have breakfast until it stops rising, and it's usually round about an hour) got distracted, suddenly half an hour after that and I'm in hypo land! Had a fix of jelly baby followed by planned toast, now sitting at a respectable 5.4.
Edit: I should have used a parachute.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Well, I made a right pigs ear of this morning. Went to bed a bit higher than normal, because I'd had a very active day and thought I might drop. Didn't, so woke to a horrid 8.9. Shoved my insulin in to stop the normal feet hit the floor rise, checked on my Libre half an hour later, still high, ( I normally wait to have breakfast until it stops rising, and it's usually round about an hour) got distracted, suddenly half an hour after that and I'm in hypo land! Had a fix of jelly baby followed by planned toast, now sitting at a respectable 5.4.


How horrible for you, your day can only get better! Your mornings do sound difficult to get it right, I find it easy to get distracted too and then have hypo as forgot to eat. You must be relieved to be now  at 5.4.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  forgot to post yesterday it was 11.3 which I wasn't happy with because it was above my BG target of 5-10mmol & also had no idea why . It was better this morning because it was 7.6 which is within my 5-10mmol target range so I'm happy with that


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.7 @ 11.03am. Dunno how I'm still in single figures what with living in the PoundBakery since 'only' pre-diabetic diagnosis.  Sheer stupidity.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not a great sleep...a whole four and a half hours...shattered...woke to a 5.4


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Joining you on the 5.4 step Bubbsie.  I only managed a couple of hours too.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 5.2 HS for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not a great sleep...a whole four and a half hours...shattered...woke to a 5.4


Hope you can get a wee doze later, and you Ljc


----------



## Tally

Morning, 7.2 for me this morning but I'm happy with that, have a good day everyone and happy Friday x


----------



## Carolg

morning all. 8.4 for me so definitely in right direction.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys joining the not much sleep club tossed and turned for a few hours when I went to bed then the cat woke me up meowing at 6! Anyways 5.1 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely relaxing day!  x


----------



## Carolg

Resorting to buying new meter as it keeps switching off, and time etc not accurate. I changed battery before. Wonder now how accurate readings are and I have dropped it a few times. Amazon loves me ❤️


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a respectable 5.8 today, why can't it always do that?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Joining you on the 5.4 step Bubbsie.  I only managed a couple of hours too.


Snap...snap Lin...hate it when I don't get enough sleep...hoping for a snooze later this morning...or an energy boost!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and 4.5, reducing basal, only had numbers in 4's, 5's and low 6's for three days. 
On my way soon to Harrogate, six hour train journey which I will enjoy.
Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Resorting to buying new meter as it keeps switching off, and time etc not accurate. I changed battery before. Wonder now how accurate readings are and I have dropped it a few times. Amazon loves me ❤️


Carol...why not try ringing their customer care...tell them meter not working...I have just done that...got a new meter & extra testing strips for the ones I wasted...my meter had new batteries a few weeks before too...always worth a try.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys joining the not much sleep club tossed and turned for a few hours when I went to bed then the cat woke me up meowing at 6! Anyways 5.1 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely relaxing day!  x


That's three of us so far in the not much sleep club K...urghhhhhhhhhhhhh...but...good numbers...suppose we have to be grateful.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Morning all and 4.5, reducing basal, only had numbers in 4's, 5's and low 6's for three days.
> On my way soon to Harrogate, six hour train journey which I will enjoy.
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Relax...enjoy the scenery...avoid the toffee!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 7.1 for me today. And the last day in the office for a week as I'm off to Disneyland on Monday!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Hope you can get a wee doze later, and you Ljc


Hoping Carol...been writing letters for the last hour or so...enough to make you dose off...hopefully.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not a great sleep...a whole four and a half hours...shattered...woke to a 5.4


Not surprised you are shattered, hope you can rest and sleep in comfy chair today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a basement 3.3 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning, 7.2 for me this morning but I'm happy with that, have a good day everyone and happy Friday x


Great number and hope they stay good all day! Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a basement 3.3 for me today.


Blimey Flower...definitely basement...if not in the car park!.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a basement 3.3 for me today.


I imagine not fun waking up so low, hope you feel ok and now at least on first floor!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  A disappointing but self inflicted 6.7 this morning.  Was having dinner over my Brother's yesterday (as is usual for a Thursday) and pudding was an apple strudel!  I haven't had one for nearly 2 years, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  2 hours after, was 9.5 (not unexpected) but dropped to 6.7 30 minutes later & seems to have remained the same overnight.  Fingers crossed this won't screw up my HbA1c in October.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.


----------



## Amigo

Sorry so many have had a poor night's sleep but can I join the bleary eyed. This perpetual antagonising leg cramp has me up 5 or 6 times a night 

A 6.9 for me


----------



## pav

First test showed 3.3  with no sign of feeling hypo or anything, thought something was wrong and retested with a 6.4, got to love faulty test strips.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

Joining @Tally with a 7.2 today.

Almost the weekend!!!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Shocker for me this morning, totally self-inflicted. First reading 6.3 @ 6.32 which wasn't bad after double helping of CocoPops and whole milk at midnight last night, but then had two bags of rice, egg fried rice and Chinese prawns rice, for breakfast and of course I eat both bags all to myself, so greedy. Two hours later 11.1 @ 11.44am.  Right, it's got to stop, I'm being pathetic...


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...why not try ringing their customer care...tell them meter not working...I have just done that...got a new meter & extra testing strips for the ones I wasted...my meter had new batteries a few weeks before too...always worth a try.


Good idea. If they replace it I could leave one at work or send back the ordered one.thanks. Add on - I have emailed home and Heath with my problems, so they are supposed to reply within 2 days.watch the space


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good idea. If they replace it I could leave one at work or send back the ordered one.thanks. Add on - I have emailed home and Heath with my problems, so they are supposed to reply within 2 days.watch the space


Good Carol...I would never have thought of it unless told by someone else...but...why not...if anything else were faulty we'd send it back...be interested to hear what response you get.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early again...although fit bit tells me I had a whole six and a half hours sleep...half of it in the big comfy chair...always happens...think I'll just have a brief sit down...then off like a light for a couple of hours...wake up as stiff as a board...drag myself off to bed...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## Wirrallass

I dare not post my waking today as I hang my head in shame  but hope you all have the numbers you're hoping for! Take care folks and have an enjoyable weekend x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. After a fitful night 6.2 
For everyone who is meeting up today, I hope you have a grand day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie ~ I have often fallen asleep on my couch and like yourself woken up a few hours later wondering should I take myself off too bed ~ or stay put ~ usually I stay put because I know by the time I reach my bed.....I'm wide awake & slumber eludes me! Your numbers are very consistent ~ I guess you have your impending HbA1c in mind x


----------



## Tally

Morning all, snap @Ljc 6.2 for me as well  have a good day everyone x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie ~ I have often fallen asleep on my couch and like yourself woken up a few hours later wondering should I take myself off too bed ~ or stay put ~ usually I stay put because I know by the time I reach my bed.....I'm wide awake & slumber deludes me! Your numbers are very consistent ~ I guess you have your impending HbA1c in mind x


Morning WL...on occasion I have slept in the Chair the whole night...not had a bad sleep...maybe next time I'll stay there...see how I fare...up early...had to write a very important reference for a friend...should have done that yesterday...oops...and of course there is the impending HbA1c in mind...bit like waiting for your exam results...have I passed...numbers haven't been too bad...but mindful of that blasted infection...that wouldn't have helped...still have two weeks to make a real effort...fingers crossed...off for more coffee.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.2, wish I could join to the meet up, have fun everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up early again...although fit bit tells me I had a whole six and a half hours sleep...half of it in the big comfy chair...always happens...think I'll just have a brief sit down...then off like a light for a couple of hours...wake up as stiff as a board...drag myself off to bed...woke to a 5.5.


Worse or best thing I did, was buy a recliner. Feet up,eyes down and wake up after bed time to drag myself off to bed. Put pj's on early in preparation. Suppose you could say a self fulfilling prophecy lol


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4677
> I dare not post my waking today as I hang my head in shame  but hope you all have the numbers you're hoping for! Take care folks and have an enjoyable weekend x


My head is hanging with yoursSo I am not posting either. If I stop the evening munching my numbers are better but Och well it's done. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Worse or best thing I did, was buy a recliner. Feet up,eyes down and wake up after bed time to drag myself off to bed. Put pj's on early in preparation. Suppose you could say a self fulfilling prophecy lol


Carol...anyone who sits in that chair nods off...I always think I'll have a sit down for five minutes...just five minutes...last night loathe to admit I turned the heating on (I'm a wussy soft southerner.)...just too much...comfy chair...warm...could hear the hum of the TV...according to the fit bit...sound asleep in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> My head is hanging with yoursSo I am not posting either. If I stop the evening munching my numbers are better but Och well it's done. Have a good day everyone


As you say Carol...its done now...a hiccup...press on...all we can do.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...anyone who sits in that chair nods off...I always think I'll have a sit down for five minutes...just five minutes...last night loathe to admit I turned the heating on (I'm a wussy soft southerner.)...just too much...comfy chair...warm...could hear the hum of the TV...according to the fit bit...sound asleep in less than 3 minutes.


Busy day doing multi tasks, Glass of rose, bowl of cereal, rubbish on tv, wussy northerner, pj's fluffy dressing gown.and new fluffy slippers, feet up and baked for an hour. Follow by crawl to bed and slept till six am. Recipe for 13.1 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  just a quick log in on my phone at the moment as have to get it on charge down to 15% battery lol anyways 6.0 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Busy day doing multi tasks, Glass of rose, bowl of cereal, rubbish on tv, wussy northerner, pj's fluffy dressing gown.and new fluffy slippers, feet up and baked for an hour. Follow by crawl to bed and slept till six am. Recipe for 13.1 this morning


I blame the 'fluffy slippers'  & 'Rubbish TV'...Carol...both loaded with carbs...but...shouldn't say it...sounds great...I'd kill for a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  just a quick log in on my phone at the moment as have to get it on charge down to 15% battery lol anyways 6.0 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Well done K.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a far more impressing 5.3 for me today.  Talking of falling asleep in chairs, I once bought the most comfortable sofa i've ever sat on.  It was called a 'cosy corner' & well, it really was amazingly cosy.  I didn't actually go to bed for a week!


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  just a quick log in on my phone at the moment as have to get it on charge down to 15% battery lol anyways 6.0 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


You too kaylz


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I blame the 'fluffy slippers'  & 'Rubbish TV'...Carol...both loaded with carbs...but...shouldn't say it...sounds great...I'd kill for a bowl of cereal.


So did I like it after a tough day and a lovely visit to family


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a far more impressing 5.3 for me today.  Talking of falling asleep in chairs, I once bought the most comfortable sofa i've ever sat on.  It was called a 'cosy corner' & well, it really was amazingly cosy.  I didn't actually go to bed for a week!


Love that. I was having problems sleeping a few months ago so got up, curled up with cosylanket, tv on with mindless repeat and woohoo of to sleep for a while


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all
 Reporting back on duty after a few days away with a 5.4/4.8 on libre.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  just a quick log in on my phone at the moment as have to get it on charge down to 15% battery lol anyways 6.0 for me today and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Oh I know all about mobile phone batteries dying ~ its been happening a lot to mine lately too! Hope you have a lovely day too K ~ good number there x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...anyone who sits in that chair nods off...I always think I'll have a sit down for five minutes...just five minutes...last night loathe to admit I turned the heating on (I'm a wussy soft southerner.)...just too much...comfy chair...warm...could hear the hum of the TV...according to the fit bit...sound asleep in less than 3 minutes.


I've delayed turning on the C/H Bubbs but have to admit these past 3days I've switched it on but not before I first donned a woolly jumper & fluffy cosy-socks ~ even worn a pair of gloves ~ warm scarf ~ then I thought enough is enough and the heating goes on The other night I switched on the coal effect gas fire ~ such a lovely warming glow just like a real coal fire but without the mess of cleaning the grate the next day ~ had to get the that in coz I know thats what you'll be doing throughout the winter  x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all
> Reporting back on duty after a few days away with a 5.4/4.8 on libre.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good to see you again khskel & thanks you too ~ nice easy number there too x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.6 for me today after a bit of a depressing day yesterday. No work for a week for me now. Off to Disneyland Paris Monday.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.6 for me today after a bit of a depressing day yesterday. No work for a week for me now. Off to Disneyland Paris Monday.


Have a lovely holiday stitch


----------



## Kaylz

So glad I'm not the only one finding it cold! Went to bed with my long sleeved pj top on last night! and as the mother is in charge of the ch that wont be switched on for anytime until at least November!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> My head is hanging with yoursSo I am not posting either. If I stop the evening munching my numbers are better but Och well it's done. Have a good day everyone


Its the same with me Carol ~ the evenings are the worst ~ confession time ~ I raid the fridge & food cupboard ~ not happy til I feel *full*. Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.6 for me today after a bit of a depressing day yesterday. No work for a week for me now. Off to Disneyland Paris Monday.


Hope you have a great time! and as mentioned in another thread we want to see the Libre usage on the roller coasters! Lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Love that. I was having problems sleeping a few months ago so got up, curled up with cosylanket, tv on with mindless repeat and woohoo of to sleep for a while


Done it many times Carol ~ thinking I'll just have an hour or so and that ends up as all night ~ well a lass albeit not a young one anymore ~ needs her sleep x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Sorry so many have had a poor night's sleep but can I join the bleary eyed. This perpetual antagonising leg cramp has me up 5 or 6 times a night
> 
> A 6.9 for me


So sorry to hear your leg cramps are still denying you of sleep Amigo ~ as often said, it must be a nightmare for you as I know you can't take quinine for relief ((((hugs)))) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a far more impressing 5.3 for me today.  Talking of falling asleep in chairs, I once bought the most comfortable sofa i've ever sat on.  It was called a 'cosy corner' & well, it really was amazingly cosy.  I didn't actually go to bed for a week!


Marky my bed thinks I've emigrated ~ I've spent many a night on the sofa so much so I'm thinking of buying a sofa-bed ~ snuggle down nice & warm ~ no need for a bedroom ~ I can use that room for storage (I live in the smallest of ground floor homes) x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> So sorry to hear your leg cramps are still denying you of sleep Amigo ~ as often said, it must be a nightmare for you as I know you can't take quinine for relief ((((hugs)))) x



Thanks WL, that's very understanding of you. Hope you are keeping well.

A 6.3 for me this morning. Hope everyone attending the Birmingham meet has a lovely time


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.6 for me today after a bit of a depressing day yesterday. No work for a week for me now. Off to Disneyland Paris Monday.


Enjoy Disney Stitch ~ how many times have you visited disney?


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks WL, that's very understanding of you. Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> A 6.3 for me this morning. Hope everyone attending the Birmingham meet has a lovely time


Thank you Amigo ~ I'm getting there slowly ~ you take care now x


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Enjoy Disney Stitch ~ how many times have you visited disney?


This will be my 26th visit to Paris. I've done Disney world in Florida once and Disneyland in California twice.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> This will be my 26th visit to Paris. I've done Disney world in Florida once and Disneyland in California twice.


Wow thats a lot of trips ~ do you get a free pass in recognition for going so often?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today and no interweb connection earlier, so frustrating! However did we manage without it?


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.1 for me and no headache whoop whoop!


----------



## pav

Carolg said:


> Resorting to buying new meter as it keeps switching off, and time etc not accurate. I changed battery before. Wonder now how accurate readings are and I have dropped it a few times. Amazon loves me ❤️



Had one of my meters like that, it kept resetting the date, the readings were still accurate when I compared them against my other meter. Its worth contacting the supplier as it's faulty to see if they will replace it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well . I didn't post yesterday & it was 13.5 & I don't know if it was maybe a bit of a rebound from an earlier hypo of 3.4 or if it might be because I had a bit of a sore throat & blocked nose. This morning it was 5.9 which is within my target range . 

I've been for my flu jab which I was allowed to have even though the sore throat from the last couple of days has now turned into a streaming headcold


----------



## pav

A good recovery for me with 6.3, found another thing that sends me sky rocketing, not had curry sauce from a chippy in donkeys years and just fancied some. Forgot to do a pre meal check so not 100% sure if levels were running high, around an hour after having some they were 13.2 . Going through a phase on struggling to find foods that have some flavor and gone off the routine daily foods. changed brands of bread and touch wood, if like this mornings readings they are spiky but no where near as high with the old bread, 6.3 to 10.3 in a couple of hours, with some of fruit in between.


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Wow thats a lot of trips ~ do you get a free pass in recognition for going so often?


I wished!!! I do get free upgrades and stuff now though. So not too bad.


----------



## Carolg

pav said:


> Had one of my meters like that, it kept resetting the date, the readings were still accurate when I compared them against my other meter. Its worth contacting the supplier as it's faulty to see if they will replace it.


Hi pav and bubbsie. After emailing home health last night, woopee, they have refunded my money as although out of warranty it should not have gone wonky after 18 months. Thanks both for your advice, would never have thought of contacting them. Great service


----------



## pav

Good news, they have refunded your money, I found over the years dealing with the meter suppliers they are good on their c/s. I had new replacement meters a short while ago and within  a couple of weeks or so the display cracked on the one of the meters and was replaced with no problems.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Hi pav and bubbsie. After emailing home health last night, woopee, they have refunded my money as although out of warranty it should not have gone wonky after 18 months. Thanks both for your advice, would never have thought of contacting them. Great service


Good result Carol...and great customer service...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I've delayed turning on the C/H Bubbs but have to admit these past 3days I've switched it on but not before I first donned a woolly jumper & fluffy cosy-socks ~ even worn a pair of gloves ~ warm scarf ~ then I thought enough is enough and the heating goes on The other night I switched on the coal effect gas fire ~ such a lovely warming glow just like a real coal fire but without the mess of cleaning the grate the next day ~ had to get the that in coz I know thats what you'll be doing throughout the winter  x


Had the chimney swept WL...never used it since I moved here...waiting for the fire guard to arrive...then yep...will be lighting that fire...it has a tray underneath to catch the ash/silt...so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good result Carol...and great customer service...well done.


Yes it was. I put excellent for their feedback


----------



## Kaylz

@Carolg glad to see they've done the decent thing  I never check in here at this time! Lol, well thank goodness I got paid yesterday that's all I can say! Haha spent nearly £50 on Bruce's anniversary gift the other day and now £33 on a beautiful necklace for my mum's birthday, now what do I buy my granddad for his birthday next month? turning 85, ALL suggestions welcome!!!! Lol  x


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 7.7 @ 8.15am not bad after my munching on a chocolate covered caramel at midnight!  I've been exceptionally good today though, no choice I was feeling that ill.

What about new slippers for your g'dad?


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northie ~ thanks for opening this thread on 21 August 2011 ~ I believe it is worthy a word of congratulations as it has seen 1,000,097 views to date over 1651 pages ~ this is a fantastic achievement and proves there's a great interest here ~ sharing our waking levels with each other I believe encourages each & everyone of us to try just that little bit harder to lower our numbers tho it is appreciated for some this isn't an easy task. It isn't a competition of course but an opportunity to help & advise each other in finding a way to keep our numbers in range where possible. This is what this forum is about ~ without it I dread to think where half of us would be!

Replies have yet a long way to go to match that figure but I'm positive they will reach the million mark one day. So on behalf of myself and the forum members I say thank you and.......


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Woke up to 5.0 
I've not read any posts yet, so I hope you are all ok.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...no rain (yet)...letter done...references written...once I've warmed up...just a little paper work to do...then all those 'niggling' little tasks I know I should have tacked days ago are finished...yessssssssssssssssssssssss...woke to a 5.3.


----------



## Tally

Morning, hope everyone is ok this morning. 6.6 for me which is better than I thought it would be as yesterday was a bit of a nightmare. I felt like I was a yoyo with the way my levels were all over the place  But today is another day and I feel more like a mad scientist prepping to do some experiments lol  

Have a good one folks x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


{{{HUGS}}} Amanda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> @Northie ~ thanks for opening this thread on 21 August 2011 ~ I believe it is worthy a word of congratulations as it has seen 1,000,097 views to date over 1651 pages ~ this is a fantastic achievement and proves there's a great interest here ~ sharing our waking levels with each other I believe encourages each & everyone of us to try just that little bit harder to lower our numbers tho it is appreciated for some this isn't an easy task. It isn't a competition of course but an opportunity to help & advise each other in finding a way to keep our numbers in range where possible. This is what this forum is about ~ without it I dread to think where half of us would be!
> 
> Replies have yet a long way to go to match that figure but I'm positive they will reach the million mark one day. So on behalf of the forum members I say thank you and.......View attachment 4683


Quite remarkable!   Thanks to all who make this community the friendly, helpful and supportive place it has become


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> {{{HUGS}}} Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3 for me today


Thank you Alan. Hugs needed and appreciated x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning. Won't be about much for the next week. Off to London later ready to catch the Eurostar over to Disneyland tomorrow morning. So hope you all stay healthy, happy and safe. Good luck with any appointments and hello to any newbies. See you all in a week.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


Sending some love and hugs your way Amanda. X


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Sending some love and hugs your way Amanda. X


Thank you Stitch x I hope you have a wonderful time at Disneyland x


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


Not surprised Amanda...been such a rough time for you...good numbers...hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning. Won't be about much for the next week. Off to London later ready to catch the Eurostar over to Disneyland tomorrow morning. So hope you all stay healthy, happy and safe. Good luck with any appointments and hello to any newbies. See you all in a week.


Have a lovely time Stitch


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Not surprised Amanda...been such a rough time for you...good numbers...hope today is a better day for you.


Thank you Bubbsie x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  @AJLang big hugs being sent your way! 4.9 for me I just can't get this right! Lol hope everyone has a relaxing day ahead!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Have a fab holiday Stitch!

Sending lots of {{hugs}} your way Amanda, and hope things can improve a little for you soon.

A 5.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Didn't test on waking today.  I forgot.  But I have been very low carbing these last couple of days to reverse the effects of the apple strudel I had on Thursday.  Seems to be working & staying in the 5's.  Just over a couple of weeks til my next HbA1c.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz and Greyhound Gal x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 to bed and 6.1 on waking, 5.6 & 4.7 on the libre but inbetween up above 9 @ midnight then a steady fall until 6. Not sure what's happening there?
Keep on keeping on @AJLang.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  @AJLang big hugs being sent your way! 4.9 for me I just can't get this right! Lol hope everyone has a relaxing day ahead!  x


You're not doing it wrong K...up & down days...we all have those.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


Thinking of you Amanda and sending {hugs}


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning. Won't be about much for the next week. Off to London later ready to catch the Eurostar over to Disneyland tomorrow morning. So hope you all stay healthy, happy and safe. Good luck with any appointments and hello to any newbies. See you all in a week.


Have a lovely holiday stitch


----------



## Ljc

Amanda, I wish this could be areal one


----------



## Ljc

Enjoy  your holiday  Stitch.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What about new slippers for your g'dad?


Oh hun I wish it was that easy! lol but he has a good few pairs in the wardrobe and he's barely ever in the house anyway! Haha x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Oh hun I wish it was that easy! lol but he has a good few pairs in the wardrobe and he's barely ever in the house anyway! Haha x


Has he got a favourite tipple and you could get a really good vintage bottle?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.2 after a low of 3.1  at 11pm last night owing to two hours of dancing to an amazing band. 
Very happy with my number.
On my way soon to Liverpool. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone,


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me. Good morning everyone


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.5 this morning  Finding life a bit difficult at the moment...


Sending hugs and hope today brings you some relief from all your challenges (((HUGS))))


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning, hope everyone is ok this morning. 6.6 for me which is better than I thought it would be as yesterday was a bit of a nightmare. I felt like I was a yoyo with the way my levels were all over the place  But today is another day and I feel more like a mad scientist prepping to do some experiments lol
> 
> Have a good one folks x


Sorry to hear about yesterday, yo yo days are never fun. I love your attitude, new day as you say and yes it is like you are a scientist experimenting! I hope your levels are more stable today.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...no rain (yet)...letter done...references written...once I've warmed up...just a little paper work to do...then all those 'niggling' little tasks I know I should have tacked days ago are finished...yessssssssssssssssssssssss...woke to a 5.3.


Good morning and great you had a better night and have been so productive. Good number too!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 after a low of 3.1  at 11pm last night owing to two hours of dancing to an amazing band.
> Very happy with my number.
> On my way soon to Liverpool. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone,


Honestly Jo...you're turning into a right gad about...sounds like a fabulous evening...bit shattered myself now...nothing as exciting...just a couple of miles on the exercise bike (better than nothing)...followed by more excitement later...a long walk with Harry...I know how to 'live  it up'.


----------



## Amigo

A shame on me 7.3. Decided to forget about the diabeties yesterday. It always catches me though!  

Sending hugs of support @AJLang x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly Jo...you're turning into a right gad about...sounds like a fabulous evening...bit shattered myself now...nothing as exciting...just a couple of miles on the exercise bike (better than nothing)...followed by more excitement later...a long walk with Harry...I know how to 'live  it up'.


Couple of miles on a exercise bike is brilliant! I am missing breakfast (in a hotel) as think my performance on the dance floor was a wee bit embarrassing! Barefoot and only one who wasn't drinking but I let all inhibitions go. Not a pretty sight but I was happy.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Has he got a favourite tipple and you could get a really good vintage bottle?


Unfortunately he's not supposed to drink, he still does but I'm not going to encourage it, really stuck for ideas as he's not really in to much x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> You're not doing it wrong K...up & down days...we all have those.


Just fed up of the bouncing about and not knowing what to do! Tuesday can't come quick enough for me thats for sure!  x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  just in single figures with a 9.9 after a rollercoaster double hypo dip in the night.

Have a fabulous holiday Stitch 

I hope things start to improve for you Amanda, hugs from me too


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Couple of miles on a exercise bike is brilliant! I am missing breakfast (in a hotel) as think my performance on the dance floor was a wee bit embarrassing! Barefoot and only one who wasn't drinking but I let all inhibitions go. Not a pretty sight but I was happy.


I wouldn't worry about it Jo...you had a fabulous time...enjoyed all the effort the Band made...let yourself go...just watch our for the u tube uploads...enjoying the exercise bike...just ordered my first accessory...a good padded gel seat cover...need it...insufficient padding in my rear end...ooh...can't wait for it...no breakfast...are you going to do an uncover exit...in case the other guests spot you & exclaim...'look there she is'...the 'Barefoot Contessa' .


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Just fed up of the bouncing about and not knowing what to do! Tuesday can't come quick enough for me thats for sure!  x


Hoi...stop that K...getting it right the majority of the time...pretty good going in the last few weeks...look how far you've come (was about to say Young lady...then you'd guess how ancient I am)...not how far you have to go...getting there...might be as fast or as smooth as you want...patience young lady (oh dam & blast said it now)...patience.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I wouldn't worry about it Jo...you had a fabulous time...enjoyed all the effort the Band made...let yourself go...just watch our for the u tube uploads...enjoying the exercise bike...just ordered my first accessory...a good padded gel seat cover...need it...insufficient padding in my rear end...ooh...can't wait for it...no breakfast...are you going to do an uncover exit...in case the other guests spot you & exclaim...'look there she is'...the 'Barefoot Contessa' .


You do make me laugh!  Yes, leaving after the conference starts, what do you mean youtube! Great accessory, no stopping your bike rides in your home now!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> You do make me laugh!  Yes, leaving after the conference starts, what do you mean youtube! Great accessory, no stopping your bike rides in your home now!


Who knows...you could become a cult viewing figure...all those phones...videos...could be a whole new venture if you've been captured on film...uploaded to youtube...just think of the advertising revenue!...we'll be rich I tell you ...rich I tell you (I only take 10%).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all well  it was 12.5 for me this morning so not happy with that  could it be due to the headcold I've got (I'm keeping a very close eye on BG'S) or could it be because I had a chinese takeaway for tea last night ~ BG before meal 13.3 & a correction dose was included in my mealtime bolus which was done after I had eaten ~ BG was 9.7 during the night & this is within my target range of 5-10mmol


----------



## Amigo

Have a fabulous holiday @Stitch147!


----------



## Tally

Kaylz said:


> Just fed up of the bouncing about and not knowing what to do! Tuesday can't come quick enough for me thats for sure!  x


I know how you feel, I feel a bit like a human yoyo lol, hope Tuesday goes well for you x

PS does your grandad like any old films maybe you could get him a couple on DVD?


----------



## Kaylz

Tally said:


> I know how you feel, I feel a bit like a human yoyo lol, hope Tuesday goes well for you x
> 
> PS does your grandad like any old films maybe you could get him a couple on DVD?


He doesn't watch dvds he's so difficult to for! Lol he's happy with a box of chocolates but I want to get him something he can keep and means something you know what I mean lol x


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Hear hear for Northie, this is a good thread, keeps me accountable (as much as I can be accountable). 

7.8 @ 10.29am.  Went bonkers on bacon and egg on white buttery toasts at midnight. For goodness sake! I had hamster stress, is my excuse.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't watch dvds he's so difficult to for! Lol he's happy with a box of chocolates but I want to get him something he can keep and means something you know what I mean lol x


How about a nice photo frame with a picture of his favourite granddaughter in it?  You can get very reasonably priced silver ones


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> How about a nice photo frame with a picture of his favourite granddaughter in it?  You can get very reasonably priced silver ones


Lol, you're actually the second person to suggest that! I don't have a recent photo though! Plus if I did that my Auntie would have to try and top it with a better one of his other granddaughter! x


----------



## grainger

Incredibly late today but this morning was 4.0.

Have discovered my body is craving sugar which is an interesting time but malteasers seem to be keeping nausea at bay so who am I to argue?! 

@AJLang thoughts and hugs are with you.

Right it's nearly Monday... here's hoping for single figures everyone x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  6.2 today.
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Hear hear for Northie, this is a good thread, keeps me accountable (as much as I can be accountable).
> 
> 7.8 @ 10.29am.  Went bonkers on bacon and egg on white buttery toasts at midnight. For goodness sake! I had hamster stress, is my excuse.


Ditto...hamster stress?...that's a new one on me...not sure I want to ask in case it's a sad tale...but...now I have to...hope the hamster is well...and you get back on the wagon soon...although you do make me laugh when you 'admit' your 'sins'...I need that on a cold wet Monday morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up at 5am...have an earlier than expected visit to the anti-coagulation clinic...antibiotics I had to take last week can play havoc with my INR levels...need to check they haven't gone 'haywire'...if they are balanced...could get another six weeks between appointments...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.7 this morning...hope we all have a good start to the week.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up at 5am...have an earlier than expected visit to the anti-coagulation clinic...antibiotics I had to take last week can play havoc with my INR levels...need to check they haven't gone 'haywire'...if they are balanced...could get another six weeks between appointments...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.7 this morning...hope we all have a good start to the week.


I hope your INR levels are fine or at least not too far out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I hope your INR levels are fine or at least not too far out.


Thanks Lin...they can be unpredictable at the best of times...frustrating I had got to six weeks between appointments...now...who knows?...sometimes just a question of luck...or what day of the week!.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 16.6 and again I have no idea why and that is after corrections during the night.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up at 5am...have an earlier than expected visit to the anti-coagulation clinic...antibiotics I had to take last week can play havoc with my INR levels...need to check they haven't gone 'haywire'...if they are balanced...could get another six weeks between appointments...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.7 this morning...hope we all have a good start to the week.


Good luck with your appointment, hope you INR levels are good and then have six weeks before next appointment.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.5 and may have to reduce my lantus again.
I wish you all a good week.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 16.6 and again I have no idea why and that is after corrections during the night.


How frustating for you, hope your levels come down and you feel better.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you New-Journey eight units of correction since midnight and it has gone up with mid ketones...


----------



## Tally

Morning, 6.2 for me after a rough afternoon yesterday.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Lol, you're actually the second person to suggest that! I don't have a recent photo though! Plus if I did that my Auntie would have to try and top it with a better one of his other granddaughter! x


Win, win then As he would get 2 nice pictures


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up at 5am...have an earlier than expected visit to the anti-coagulation clinic...antibiotics I had to take last week can play havoc with my INR levels...need to check they haven't gone 'haywire'...if they are balanced...could get another six weeks between appointments...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.7 this morning...hope we all have a good start to the week.


good luck at clinic bubbsie


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me after 3 hours sleep. Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today (vertical), 4.6 (horizontal)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

A 4.9 for me today.
I may also have to look at a further reduction in Lantus @New-journey .


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2/5.3 for me after a gentle downwards slope overnight.
Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie and I hope those levels start subsiding @AJLang 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Khskel.


----------



## AJLang

Good luck at the clinic Bubbsie


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Thank you New-Journey eight units of correction since midnight and it has gone up with mid ketones...


Oh no.  I hope your levels start behaving themselves now. Could it be your insulin has been compromised.  
Take care ok.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good luck at the clinic Bubbsie


Thanks Amanda.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie and @AJLang hope your levels settle soon, 5.4 for me today and only 1 more day to go until I see the consultant, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.2/5.3 for me after a gentle downwards slope overnight.
> Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie and I hope those levels start subsiding @AJLang
> Have a good day everyone.


Thanks khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie and @AJLang hope your levels settle soon, 5.4 for me today and only 1 more day to go until I see the consultant, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Thanks K...you sound very upbeat this morning...good to see...good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me after 3 hours sleep. Happy Monday everyone


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Carol...one of my pet hates...not enough sleep...hope the day is not too onerous for you...possibly a nap later...not surprised it's 10.1...lack of sleep...enough to make you scream...another day tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie and @AJLang hope your levels settle soon, 5.4 for me today and only 1 more day to go until I see the consultant, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Thank you Kaylz. I hope that your consultant appointment goes really well x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How frustating for you, hope your levels come down and you feel better.


You're right Jo...yes frustrating...it had been behaving itself...but...one of the consequences of antibiotics...can't complain really...feeling so much better than last week...a little bit inconvenient...just one of those things.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Oh no.  I hope your levels start behaving themselves now. Could it be your insulin has been compromised.
> Take care ok.


Thanks Lin. I don't think it's the insulin because the levels were great all off yesterday. It's the third time that it's happened during the night in the last week and each time I've also had a very bad tummy - the kind that's good for weight loss


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks K...you sound very upbeat this morning...good to see...good luck tomorrow.


Yes I do SOUND rather upbeat but certainly don't feel it, I just want to go and climb back into bed! haha, so many times in the evening I could just fall asleep in front of the telly then get to bed and I'm wide awake! and thanks will update on here and probably create a thread too x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good luck with your appointment, hope you INR levels are good and then have six weeks before next appointment.


I'm philosophical Jo...felt so unwell last week...feeling so much better now...another appointment TBH is a small price to pay...more inconvenient than anything...another six weeks between appointments would be good...we'll see.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> good luck at clinic bubbsie


Thank you Carol...bit like buying a lottery ticket...either you get lucky...or you don't...not much you can do with Warfarin.


----------



## Kaylz

@Tally I hope your ok! don't know what went on yesterday afternoon with you but hope it wasn't too bad! x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.

Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away 

All the best with your levels Bubbsie


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.7 here.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie


I hope things go well @Flower, I will be thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie


 Everything crossed for you @Flower xx


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Flower. I so hope that they can save your leg x


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie


Thank you Flower...mine is more an inconvenience...but...such a challenging day for you...yes I can see the temptation to want to run away...the prospect of which decision will it be is so daunting...I'm sure the surgeons will make every effort for you...I am sincerely hoping the news is positive...get back to us when you feel ready...hope you have support today...no doubt you will have on the forum...would be good to have some one  with you at the appointment...I know everyone here is routing for you...get back to us when you can...very best of luck for today...Barbara


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie


Good luck today Flower xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here, red wine didn't stop the rise today, but I've got a bit of a sniffle, so that may account for it.
Good luck today, Flower, and hugs from me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well it was 9.3 for me this morning so I'm happy with that because it's within my BG target range of 5-10mmol 



Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie



Hope you go on ok today @Flower & sending you lots of big {{{{HUGS}}}} & {{{{KISSES}}}}


----------



## Ljc

Good  luck @Flower .


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 4.0 to start the week.
> 
> Off for meeting with surgeons to discuss the future of my leg today. Exceedingly worried, I just hope there is a bit of hope to save it. I really don't want to go and would like to run away
> 
> All the best with your levels Bubbsie



Sincere best wishes today Flower. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> good luck at clinic bubbsie


Didn't quite get the number I needed...levels too high...expected after the antibiotics...reduce dose...back there in two weeks...could have been a lot worse...at one time I was going every couple of days...consider myself fortunate with this mornings results


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, very late today as I went for my retinal screening at the UCH this morning, and the blurriness has just worn off. Quite quick, and they said, eyes look fine, we'll send you a letter, see you next year...

And my waking number today was a goodly 5.1. 

I do hope everything went well for you, Flower, belated {{{hugs}}} from me too xxx


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, very late today as I went for my retinal screening at the UCH this morning, and the blurriness has just worn off. Quite quick, and they said, eyes look fine, we'll send you a letter, see you next year...
> 
> And my waking number today was a goodly 5.1.
> 
> I do hope everything went well for you, Flower, belated {{{hugs}}} from me too xxx


Fab news


----------



## Ditto

6.9 @ 7.34am.

Hope everything went well Flower.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower 
 

Its about time your luck changed so I truly hope your Surgeon gave you some positive news today. Take care hun (((Hugs))) xxx


----------



## Ditto

Forgot to say re hamster stress. Mum fell on the hamster cage and it broke it a little bit. Mum was okay. Hamster got out. Agh. Stress.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz ~ I hope your appointment with the Consultant today is productive and you leave with all your questions answered ~ and with renewed confidence xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day. 
Went to bed on 5.6 woke up on 7.1 and it's still rising


----------



## Ljc

@Kaylz i hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, very late today as I went for my retinal screening at the UCH this morning, and the blurriness has just worn off. Quite quick, and they said, eyes look fine, we'll send you a letter, see you next year...
> 
> And my waking number today was a goodly 5.1.
> 
> I do hope everything went well for you, Flower, belated {{{hugs}}} from me too xxx


Good scores for both PM..


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Forgot to say re hamster stress. Mum fell on the hamster cage and it broke it a little bit. Mum was okay. Hamster got out. Agh. Stress.


Well thank goodness for that Ditto!


----------



## Tally

Morning all

@Kaylz best of luck today lovely, hope everything goes well x

Woke up to 6.3 which I am happy with after a successful day of experimenting yesterday (curse you honeymoon period and your wacky effects on me)

Have a good one folks


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...not up until 6am...lovely evening...finally lit the fire last night...enjoying it until 'Phat Boy' Harry monopolised it...and refused to move...good luck to @Kaylz with your appointment.


----------



## Tally

@Bubbsie that fire looks fab, and I don't blame Harry for getting comfy, I miss having a coal fire it was the absolute best on miserable days to curl up in front of it


----------



## Bubbsie

Tally said:


> @Bubbsie that fire looks fab, and I don't blame Harry for getting comfy, I miss having a coal fire it was the absolute best on miserable days to curl up in front of it


Tally this is the first time we've used it since moving here almost four years ago...seemed like an awful fuss getting chimney swept etc...finally got it done last week...so enjoyed it...Harry enjoyed it more...haven't sat in front of a coal fire for years...so relaxing fell asleep for a couple of hours...before dragging myself off to bed!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today 

Hope all goes well today @Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks ~ awoke to a 6.9 ~ I'm happy with this.
Wishing you all a pleasant and stress free day, take care x


----------



## Bubbsie

Idiot...forgot to say woke to a  5.2


----------



## Kaylz

Wow good morning guys  thanks for all the well wishes made me smile and feel good  lol anyways a 5.0 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  and will be back with an update this evening  thank again my lovelies  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...not up until 6am...lovely evening...finally lit the fire last night...enjoying it until 'Phat Boy' Harry monopolised it...and refused to move...good luck to @Kaylz with your appointment.
> View attachment 4696


Bubbsie ~ there's nowt better than a coal or log fire to warm your ~ oops sorry Harry's bum on these chilly Autumnal evenings x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie ~ there's nowt better than a coal or log fire to warm your ~ oops sorry Harry's bum warm on these chilly Autumnal evenings x


Absolutely right WL...and Harrys bum is bigger than mine...so he needs to be right at the front...bless him.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Wow good morning guys  thanks for all the well wishes made me smile and feel good  lol anyways a 5.0 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  and will be back with an update this evening  thank again my lovelies  x


Thinking of you @Kaylz today and hope you will get the support and help you need! Everything crossed for a successful appointment.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.3 this misty morning.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Kaylz best of luck today lovely, hope everything goes well x
> 
> Woke up to 6.3 which I am happy with after a successful day of experimenting yesterday (curse you honeymoon period and your wacky effects on me)
> 
> Have a good one folks


Good to hear your experimenting worked! I hope today is good for you too


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely right WL...and Harrys bum is bigger than mine...so he needs to be right at the front...bless him.


No selfies of your bum in front of the fire please. Anyone remember the days of bum warming at the fire, and fire tartan legs?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Wow good morning guys  thanks for all the well wishes made me smile and feel good  lol anyways a 5.0 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  and will be back with an update this evening  thank again my lovelies  x


Good luck...hope you've noted all the points you need to raise with the consultant (yes...me nagging again K)...you'll be fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> No selfies of your bum in front of the fire please. Anyone remember the days of bum warming at the fire, and fire tartan legs?


Cheeky (pun intended)...made me laugh...no...absolutely no selfies...certainly not before breakfast...besides  be lucky to get anywhere near it with 'Phat Boy'..


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, so busy here preparing for another day in a school I almost forgot my numbers. 5.6 and that is after a meal out last night in which I had no idea how many carbs I was eating! Spanish tapas and was delicious! Home late tonight and can't wait.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> No selfies of your bum in front of the fire please. Anyone remember the days of bum warming at the fire, and fire tartan legs?


We used to call 'em corned beef legs


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, so busy here preparing for another day in a school I almost forgot my numbers. 5.6 and that is after a meal out last night in which I had no idea how many carbs I was eating! Spanish tapas and was delicious! Home late tonight and can't wait.
> Have a good day everyone.


Ooh...good score Jo...and work too...sounds like things are on the up...may that continue (apart from your numbers of course)..


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> We used to call 'em corned beef legs


Corned beef is (now was) one of my favourites.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Idiot...forgot to say woke to a  5.2


Yeah! Congrats on HS!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Corned beef is (now was) one of my favourites.


I can eat corned beef til the cows come home ~ my bgls can tolerate it x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Idiot...forgot to say woke to a  5.2


Nice one Bubbsie x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 here which I'm happy with after a hypo at 11pm. 

@Kaylz good luck today

Afternoon in hospital again for me today - wish I did have to go so often!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Forgot to say re hamster stress. Mum fell on the hamster cage and it broke it a little bit. Mum was okay. Hamster got out. Agh. Stress.


Little Hammy gave you the run around I see!  and at the same time you did some exercise!!!  well done!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, so busy here preparing for another day in a school I almost forgot my numbers. 5.6 and that is after a meal out last night in which I had no idea how many carbs I was eating! Spanish tapas and was delicious! Home late tonight and can't wait.
> Have a good day everyone.


You did well there Jo considering ~ now you know you can dine out again without any consequences


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck...hope you've noted all the points you need to raise with the consultant (yes...me nagging again K)...you'll be fine.


Yes 2 sheets of questions, 2 blank sheets of paper and a fresh pen all packed in the bag already! Raring to go and I don't get the bus till 2:20! Lol x


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here which I'm happy with after a hypo at 11pm.
> 
> @Kaylz good luck today
> 
> Afternoon in hospital again for me today - wish I did have to go so often!


Thank you  hope all goes well for you today (sorry if I've missed what your in for!) but good luck anyway!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yes 2 sheets of questions, 2 blank sheets of paper and a fresh pen all packed in the bag already! Raring to go and I don't get the bus till 2:20! Lol x


Good to see you're organised in prep for your appointment K. Before you go into the Consulting room take a slow deep breath......hold .....exhale slowly ....aand ......relax repeat for good measure!good luck x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Good to see you're organised in prep for your appointment K. Before you go into the Consulting room take a slow deep breath......hold .....exhale slowly ....aand ......relax repeat for good measure!good luck x


Will do! Thanks!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here which I'm happy with after a hypo at 11pm.
> 
> @Kaylz good luck today
> 
> Afternoon in hospital again for me today - wish I did have to go so often!


Good luck Grainger.


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here which I'm happy with after a hypo at 11pm.
> 
> @Kaylz good luck today
> 
> Afternoon in hospital again for me today - wish I did have to go so often!


Yes and good luck from me too Grainger ~ hope all goes well for you x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Bubbsie HS for me too despite a pizza induced spike @ midnight. Good luck everyone, got to dash


----------



## Ljc

I remember my mum's corned beef legs 
Love an open fire, nothing to beats it However as a youngster one of my jobs was to clean the grate and lay the fire in the morning so it was ready to light for in the evening.  I absolutely hated that job.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here which I'm happy with after a hypo at 11pm.
> 
> @Kaylz good luck today
> 
> Afternoon in hospital again for me today - wish I did have to go so often!


I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> I remember my mum's corned beef legs
> Love an open fire, nothing to beats it However as a youngster one of my jobs was to clean the grate and lay the fire in the morning so it was ready to light for in the evening.  I absolutely hated that job.


I hated having to fetch the coal up from the cellar as a 6 year old!  Very dark and spooky down there!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I hated having to fetch the coal up from the cellar as a 6 year old!  Very dark and spooky down there!


Now that was spooky.
We had a coal bunker outside, it was freeezing


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. Snap @Bubbsie HS for me too despite a pizza induced spike @ midnight. Good luck everyone, got to dash


Well done on your House Special khskel


----------



## Ditto

7.6 @ 9.53am. Not bad after yesterdays' shenanigans. Got to be good today.

There were days when the fire just wouldn't light. Didn't make any difference how much sugar you threw on or how clever you were with a double page of newspaper and a shovel.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 7.6 @ 9.53am. Not bad after yesterdays' shenanigans. Got to be good today.
> 
> There were days when the fire just wouldn't light. Didn't make any difference how much sugar you threw on or how clever you were with a double page of newspaper and a shovel.


Reminiscent of my younger days too Ditto ~ I'd help mum by folding pages of the newspaper into strips then tied these into loose knots ~ then we criss~crossed kindle wood or twigs from our trees on top of that lot ~ then we'd place some of yesterdays burnt coal that looked like coke on top and a little lard ~ then we'd add a few small pieces of coal and light the paper. Once the paper lit the twigs or wood ~ like you Ditto mum would place a hand shovel on the front of the grate and cover it with a couple of pages of newspaper ~ and woohoo fire lit Then we added more pieces of coal. My mum dad & I would sit around the fire watching the *fairies* in the flames  Happy memories x


----------



## Ditto

We had to save the cinders for my Da to make a path.  The thing I had forgotten with a coal fire is the smell. We went on a vintage train on holiday in Devon I think it was and they had a coal fire in the waiting room all authentic. Fabulous. The smell made me reel with the memory. I'd completely forgotten. We bought the bundles of wood from the corner shop and when Mum made toffee apples on Bonfire Night she used the sticks for handles. Really thick handles and chewy treacle. I wish someone would invent a time machine I'd like to dip back occasionally just for the good bits.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> We had to save the cinders for my Da to make a path.  The thing I had forgotten with a coal fire is the smell. We went on a vintage train on holiday in Devon I think it was and they had a coal fire in the waiting room all authentic. Fabulous. The smell made me reel with the memory. I'd completely forgotten. We bought the bundles of wood from the corner shop and when Mum made toffee apples on Bonfire Night she used the sticks for handles. Really thick handles and chewy treacle. I wish someone would invent a time machine I'd like to dip back occasionally just for the good bits.


Oh yes I remember the waiting room coal fires ~ nice & cosy ~ and I loved the smell of the steam engines too ~ my dad would take me to thank the engine driver at the end of each of our journeys who would give me a silver sixpence for saying thank you. Dem were the days ~ gosh never thought I'd reach the age to be reminiscing about steam engines!!! I feel quite ancient now


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Now that was spooky.
> We had a coal bunker outside, it was freeezing


And slaters running over burning coals


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> 7.6 @ 9.53am. Not bad after yesterdays' shenanigans. Got to be good today.
> 
> There were days when the fire just wouldn't light. Didn't make any difference how much sugar you threw on or how clever you were with a double page of newspaper and a shovel.


then you had to throw salt up the lum if it caught fire. Got charged by fire brigade if hadn't had lum swept. Plain bread toasted over hot coals...oh my


----------



## Carolg

can't believe it. Eaten well today and BG 7.8 before tea. Will be interested to see in 2 hours. Had pasta(light on amount) mushrooms, garlic, green beans, creamed freche and st agar cheese. Mmmm, yummy but quite salty. Fruit tea and feet up to watch tv. Recipe for zzzz. Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today (horizonal) and 5.8 (vertical)


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> I remember my mum's corned beef legs
> Love an open fire, nothing to beats it However as a youngster one of my jobs was to clean the grate and lay the fire in the morning so it was ready to light for in the evening.  I absolutely hated that job.


Cleaned the grate for the first time yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhh...no idea how I made such a hash of it...soot all over the hearth...possibly a little too enthusiastic.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Reminiscent of my younger days too Ditto ~ I'd help mum by folding pages of the newspaper into strips then tied these into loose knots ~ then we criss~crossed kindle wood or twigs from our trees on top of that lot ~ then we'd place some of yesterdays burnt coal that looked like coke on top and a little lard ~ then we'd add a few small pieces of coal and light the paper. Once the paper lit the twigs or wood ~ like you Ditto mum would place a hand shovel on the front of the grate and cover it with a couple of pages of newspaper ~ and woohoo fire lit Then we added more pieces of coal. My mum dad & I would sit around the fire watching the *fairies* in the flames  Happy memories x


I sat there & watching the same WL...fast asleep in two minutes...didn't wake up until 1am.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Am happy with 5.9 after a  2.9  at midnight that just didn't want to give up. 
Flu jab day today, I hope it works this year.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...may be off to work this morning...'poised' for action...urghhhhh...need more coffee first...then more coffee...woke to a 5.1.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Am happy with 5.9 after a  2.9  at midnight that just didn't want to give up.
> Flu jab day today, I hope it works this year.


Wow that's low Lin...relieved to hear you're now back up speed...fingers crossed the flu jab works.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Cleaned the grate for the first time yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhh...no idea how I made such a hash of it...soot all over the hearth...possibly a little too enthusiastic.


It's a lovely job isn't it. Worth it though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> It's a lovely job isn't it. Worth it though.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...an awful job Lin...but...so worth it...lit the fire...Harry plonked himself in front of it...I sat down watching it...just for a few minutes (well that was the plan)...fell fast asleep...woke up at 1am...might save it for the weekends.


----------



## Tally

Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today which I'm pleased with as I was sitting at 5.3 before bed so had to have a couple of biscuits last night. Off to my first consultant appointment today 
Have a good day folks x


----------



## Bubbsie

Tally said:


> Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today which I'm pleased with as I was sitting at 5.3 before bed so had to have a couple of biscuits last night. Off to my first consultant appointment today
> Have a good day folks x


Good luck with your appointment Tally.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  @Tally good luck at your appointment today! Twas a 4.7 for me this morning  have a fab day folks!  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.9/5.8 for me.
All this talk of fires has reminded me I need to get my rods and brush out and sweep our chimney.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> can't believe it. Eaten well today and BG 7.8 before tea. Will be interested to see in 2 hours. Had pasta(light on amount) mushrooms, garlic, green beans, creamed freche and st agar cheese. Mmmm, yummy but quite salty. Fruit tea and feet up to watch tv. Recipe for zzzz. Hope everyone has had a good day


Great numbers Carol...can't remember when I last had pasta?


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.9/5.8 for me.
> All this talk of fires has reminded me I need to get my rods and brush out and sweep our chimney.
> Have a good day everyone.


Had mine swept last week khskel...I'd be dangerous with a set of rods & brushes.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.3 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 4.9, so happy to be home and back in my own bed.
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Great numbers Carol...can't remember when I last had pasta?


Not that great after although just a wee drop pasta. Got to get a grip


----------



## Carolg

9.5 this morning. Half way through the week and tired already. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today which I'm pleased with as I was sitting at 5.3 before bed so had to have a couple of biscuits last night. Off to my first consultant appointment today
> Have a good day folks x


Good luck Tally and hope he/she congrats you with how well you are managing everything as well as giving you the support you need.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...may be off to work this morning...'poised' for action...urghhhhh...need more coffee first...then more coffee...woke to a 5.1.


Great number again and hope if work calls you, you have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Tally said:


> Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today which I'm pleased with as I was sitting at 5.3 before bed so had to have a couple of biscuits last night. Off to my first consultant appointment today
> Have a good day folks x


I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 9.5 this morning. Half way through the week and tired already. Have a good day all


Know that feeling Carol...just savour the thought the weekend is only two days away.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great number again and hope if work calls you, you have a good day.


Trying hard Jo...my favourite test coming up soon...waiting for that call...how my work goes...mostly reactive...good day to you too!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.9, so happy to be home and back in my own bed.
> Wishign you a good day.


Nothing like getting home...always try to get back here after work...even if it is a lengthy drive...nothing like being in your own environment...even if I only manage a couple of hours sleep...rather that than an hotel bedroom...although if it were Claridges ...might reconsider...not much chance of that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Not that great after although just a wee drop pasta. Got to get a grip


Its not too bad Carol...considering the pasta...at least you can identify the spike?...so can allow for that.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Nothing like getting home...always try to get back here after work...even if it is a lengthy drive...nothing like being in your own environment...even if I only manage a couple of hours sleep...rather that than an hotel bedroom...although if it were Claridges ...might reconsider...not much chance of that.


Agree! the next three weeks I am away so much and then two weeks in USA! Going to appreciate every moment at home, I just love my bed and my little home


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.3 here... hmmm!


----------



## Sprogladite

17.4 for me this morning...DP again. Sigh!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks ~ well not so good as it's persistently here and has been for hours ~ just what we needed NOT ~ after the recent heavy downpours!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops forgot to post my waking!
5.7 at 07.11am. Nice surprise ~ back in the 5's again
Take care folks and enjoy the remainder of the afternoon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...an awful job Lin...but...so worth it...lit the fire...Harry plonked himself in front of it...I sat down watching it...just for a few minutes (well that was the plan)...fell fast asleep...woke up at 1am...might save it for the weekends.


The thing is Bubbs ~ will Harry move over for Churchill when he wants to warm his derriere?! Or is that when the fun begins? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.0 for me today (horizonal) and 5.8 (vertical)


Nice one Northie ~ still keeping those numbers in check x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Cleaned the grate for the first time yesterday...urghhhhhhhhhh...no idea how I made such a hash of it...soot all over the hearth...possibly a little too enthusiastic.


Bubbs ~ hope you were wearing your rubber gloves to save your delicate hands from cinder damage!! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Am happy with 5.9 after a  2.9  at midnight that just didn't want to give up.
> Flu jab day today, I hope it works this year.


Good luck with your flu jab Lin ~ mine's coming up next month x


----------



## Wirrallass

Tally said:


> Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today which I'm pleased with as I was sitting at 5.3 before bed so had to have a couple of biscuits last night. Off to my first consultant appointment today
> Have a good day folks x


Hope your appointment with Consultant went/or will go as you would like it to Tally ~ anxious time no doubt ~ please update us as and when x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.9/5.8 for me.
> All this talk of fires has reminded me I need to get my rods and brush out and sweep our chimney.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good for you kshkel ~ fancy coming round to mine to sweep the chimney when you're done ~ it needs a good overhaul, not been done for years! x


----------



## Ditto

G'day y'all. 6.5 @ 6.39am. Pleased with that really after a carby tea yesterday. On the Contour that would be 5.5! Possibly.  I prefer the Codefree though it keeps going off, do you think it needs a new battery? What kind of battery? Agh, I'll have to take the back off and I'm death to inanimate objects.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 4.9, so happy to be home and back in my own bed.
> Wishign you a good day.


No wonder you're a happy bunny NJ ~ hotel beds are not a patch on your own bed are they? x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Agree! the next three weeks I am away so much and then two weeks in USA! Going to appreciate every moment at home, I just love my bed and my little home


Do you ever get a break Jo ~ you seem to have been 'on the road' for some time now ~ hope you manage to have time for yourself to exercise your shoulder x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Not that great after although just a wee drop pasta. Got to get a grip


I substitute pasta with cauliflower rice ~ not quite the same but used to it now! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> G'day y'all. 6.5 @ 6.39am. Pleased with that really after a carby tea yesterday. On the Contour that would be 5.5! Possibly.  I prefer the Codefree though it keeps going off, do you think it needs a new battery? What kind of battery? Agh, I'll have to take the back off and I'm death to inanimate objects.


Nice number there Ditto ~ can you not return the meter to wherever you obtained it to ask for a replacement? I wouldn't know if we can change the batteries ourselves. Maybe someone else can advise you on this. Take care x


----------



## Tally

wirralass said:


> Hope your appointment with Consultant went/or will go as you would like it to Tally ~ anxious time no doubt ~ please update us as and when x


It went really well  thanks. I asked loads of questions and she seemed really happy with how I'm doing


----------



## Wirrallass

So pleased your appointment went well Tally ~ thanks for updating us, take care now x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well it was 9.9 for me yesterday morning so within my 5-10mmol target range & 13.2 this morning but no idea why


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon everybody hope you're all keeping well it was 9.9 for me yesterday morning so within my 5-10mmol target range & 13.2 this morning but no idea why


Ooops! Sounds like you had a visit from our DF  she's been pretty scarce lately ~ she must have escaped from @Northerner's clutches ~ he did dig a hole & bury her there ~ maybe it wasnt deep enough!!!
Hope your numbers improve soon ~ such a nuisance & worry not knowing why they elevate. Take care x


----------



## Barbara W

*Hi everyone hope you are all ok, woke to 7.2 this morning hope you all having a good day. *


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> *Hi everyone hope you are all ok, woke to 7.2 this morning hope you all having a good day. *


Thanks Barbara hope you are too x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Ooops forgot to post my waking!
> 5.7 at 07.11am. Nice surprise ~ back in the 5's again
> Take care folks and enjoy the remainder of the afternoon x


Good going WL.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I substitute pasta with cauliflower rice ~ not quite the same but used to it now! x


Tried that WL...always hated cauliflower...sadly hated the cauliflower rice too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> G'day y'all. 6.5 @ 6.39am. Pleased with that really after a carby tea yesterday. On the Contour that would be 5.5! Possibly.  I prefer the Codefree though it keeps going off, do you think it needs a new battery? What kind of battery? Agh, I'll have to take the back off and I'm death to inanimate objects.


Ditto you'll be fine...there's no one clumsier than me...I managed to change the batteries on mine...it's working fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hope your appointment with Consultant went/or will go as you would like it to Tally ~ anxious time no doubt ~ please update us as and when x


The man who swept mine only charged £38...covered everything up...got so much rubbish out...then cleaned & hoovered everything up...thought that was an absolute bargain.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbs ~ hope you were wearing your rubber gloves to save your delicate hands from cinder damage!! x


Nope no gloves...rarely use them...didn't take too long.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> The thing is Bubbs ~ will Harry move over for Churchill when he wants to warm his derriere?! Or is that when the fun begins? x


Harry won't move for anything...and poor Churchill is confused by the fire...keeps looking...but as soon as it crackles...he's off!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...didn't get home until after 8pm yesterday...just time for some food...light the fire...shattered...quick sit down...woke up at midnight...off to bed...not up until 6am...result...coffee time...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Tally

Morning 6.5 for me today, happy with that. Have a good one folks


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.0 from me this morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning a 7.0 from me this morning. Have a good day everyone.


Steady numbers Barbara...good going.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. It's a 5.5 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9/4.4 for me. Off to have some blood taken for the haematologist.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.3 and it's International Peace Day, going to London to do my bit, have  a peaceful day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here.

Looks like I brought the rain with me from the UK.

Yesterday, I met my first fellow diabetic on the ferry to Santander - I jabbed, she jabbed, we both said "Ooooh. You're the first diabetic I've ever met."


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.9 here along with a 3 year old who is refusing to get dressed... today's going to be fun!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx


Happy anniversary and a HS as well, amazing start for you! Enjoy your special day. Will you two go out and celebrate tonight?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Happy anniversary and a HS as well, amazing start for you! Enjoy your special day. Will you two go out and celebrate tonight?


Thank you  Unfortunately no we wont be going out, cant really afford it, things are quiet at his work at the moment and there's not really anywhere to go here  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx




A HS for your 'anniversary', nice one Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A HS for your 'anniversary', nice one Kaylz!


Haha thanks Amigo  x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Steady numbers Barbara...good going.


Thanks Bubbsie considering all the **** going on ATM surprised they not higher


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx




Well done on HS and congrats on your 8th year anniversary X


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Tried that WL...always hated cauliflower...sadly hated the cauliflower rice too.


Tho I like cauliflower I dont really enjoy cauliflower rice Bubbs ~ I'd rather have spaghetti ~ which if I'm honest I do have occasionaly ~ only occasionally mind! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx


Congratulations Kaylz & Bruce x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  cant believe me and Bruce have been together 8 years today!  LOL, I have presents to open that he told me to get on with but I'm not going to open them till he gets home from work so he can open his at the same time  pitch black and peeing it down here and of course as the mother is totally against lights it's a good job I know my way around a keyboard! Haha, anyways 5.2 for me today , have a lovely day folks!  xx


Well done on your house special K x


----------



## Kaylz

@wirralass thanks  just had a call from the dietician, she defo thinks its the extra support from the psychology department I'm needing, she's booked me in for an appointment on the 17th October as that's when I'm back at the DSN after my libre trial x


----------



## Ljc

@Kaylz .  Congratulations.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass thanks  just had a call from the dietician, she defo thinks its the extra support from the psychology department I'm needing, she's booked me in for an appointment on the 17th October as that's when I'm back at the DSN after my libre trial x


This is great news Kaylz ~ really pleased for you that someone at last has recognised what type of support you need ~ and not before time eh? Wondering if your Consultant played a part in this for you to receive the call so soon from Dietician. Hope so, it would show that he too recognised which 'department' of support you need xx


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon I’m late on parade today 6.7.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass thanks  just had a call from the dietician, she defo thinks its the extra support from the psychology department I'm needing, she's booked me in for an appointment on the 17th October as that's when I'm back at the DSN after my libre trial x


That’s good news @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> @Kaylz .  Congratulations.





Ljc said:


> That’s good news @Kaylz


Thank you!!  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> This is great news Kaylz ~ really pleased for you that someone at last has recognised what type of support you need ~ and not before time eh? Wondering if your Consultant played a part in this for you to receive the call from Dietician. Hope so, it would show that he too recognised which 'department' of support you need xx


I don't think so as she said the last time she phoned she'd keep in touch, I can phone her anytime anyway  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. It's a 5.5 this morning.


Nice number there GG x


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.9 here along with a 3 year old who is refusing to get dressed... today's going to be fun!


Grainger ~ I recall my daughter's doing exactly the same at that age ~ patience is a virtue  ~ that is if you have any left!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry no waking bgl today ~ can't believe I've mislaid my meter ~ searched & searched ~ and I did return it to its rightful place yesterday ~ Erm...I think!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

wirralass said:


> Ooops! Sounds like you had a visit from our DF  she's been pretty scarce lately ~ she must have escaped from @Northerner's clutches ~ he did dig a hole & buried her there ~ maybe it wasnt deep enough!!!
> Hope your numbers improve soon ~ such a nuisance & worry not knowing why they elevate. Take care x



Yes @wirralass I think our dearest DF must've visited me but I'm glad to day that she soon disappeared . Thank you & you too x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

It's a late post today ~ Good evening everybody hope you're all keeping well & have all had a good day  it was 8.7 for me this morning so I'm happy with that because it's within my BG target range


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass thanks  just had a call from the dietician, she defo thinks its the extra support from the psychology department I'm needing, she's booked me in for an appointment on the 17th October as that's when I'm back at the DSN after my libre trial x


Amazing news! So happy for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me (horizontal), 5.7 (vertical)


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Tho I like cauliflower I dont really enjoy cauliflower rice Bubbs ~ I'd rather have spaghetti ~ which if I'm honest I do have occasionaly ~ only occasionally mind! x


I miss spaghetti WL...never liked Cauli...did try the cauliflower rice...even with a strong curry couldn't disguise it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...shattered...full on day at work yesterday...expecting the same today...and possibly over the weekend...not going to complain if it's quiet next week...will be in need of it...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Sorry no waking bgl today ~ can't believe I've mislaid my meter ~ searched & searched ~ and I did return it to its rightful place yesterday ~ Erm...I think!!!
> View attachment 4723


Oh what a pain WL...I do that with most of my important things...always write with an ink pen...keep them in a box...which disappeared...couldn't find them....had to replace...cost me a small fortune...then...found the original one under the sofa...now have five in total...should last me until l'm about 95...unless of course l lose them again.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.1 today but not surprised after yesterday. I didn't feel well and my heart rate was 120 despite having doubled my tablets for heart rate that morning. I phoned 111 and as a nurse hadn't returned my call after 30 minutes I went to GP. Was there two hours had ECG and GP increased my tablets and gave me a copy of my ECG in case I needed an ambulance. I've got to see GP again at 8.30 this morning. Get home to find a policeman waiting outside my house....111 had called an ambulance because they were worried I'd had a heart attack. Ambulance couldn't get hold of me so called police who took back gate off of its hinges and smashed the door to search the house for me. Brilliant that they were that concerned and police officer was lovely, but what a day!


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang my goodness what a day for you I hope things have settled down for you now. Good luck at the doctors this morning. Good to know they responded to your 111 call seriously. Take care of yourself X


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, everyone woke to 7.3 not a great nights sleep granddaughter having operation first thing this morning she's having her appendix out a bit nervous for her I know she'll be fine but you can't help worrying can you


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Not read any posts yet, so hope you are all hunky dory.
6.6 on meter 5.8 on Libre  . Am well happy with how this day old sensor is behaving so far.
After some really stupid naughtiness last nigh,  2macaroons before bed  I had to do a correction in the wee small hours.  My graph was  , no I’m not going to show it.
Woke up soooo hungry this morning, I’m chewing my fingernails have to wait another  30 mins before I can eat.


----------



## Kaylz

Omg @AJLang I hope your Ok! Hope you have a better day today! @Barbara W hope all goes well with your granddaughter, I'm joining the no sleep club feeling sick due to the news received last night, friends daughter went missing last week and just before a press conference was due to be held yesterday afternoon there was a body found  near where she was last seen  sitting tight and praying it's not her, anyway 4.7 this morning and hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A meter 5.8 this morning. I forgot to put a new libre on yesterday so feeling naked .
Blimey AJ, what a day! Good to know that 111 do spring into action though and that if anything had happened the police would have found you. Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Ljc

Omg @AJLang, what a day you had yesterday. I hope you are ok now.


----------



## Ljc

Barbara W said:


> Morning, everyone woke to 7.3 not a great nights sleep granddaughter having operation first thing this morning she's having her appendix out a bit nervous for her I know she'll be fine but you can't help worrying can you


No you can help worrying.  Hop3fully you won’t have to wait too much longer before you hear she’s fine.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6/5.8 for me. This sensor's been a good one. I'll be sorry to see it go.
@AJLang I hope the heart rate is steadying.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

O Kaylz how awful for you all especially the girls family.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Morning, everyone woke to 7.3 not a great nights sleep granddaughter having operation first thing this morning she's having her appendix out a bit nervous for her I know she'll be fine but you can't help worrying can you


Hope your granddaughter's operation goes smoothly @Barbara W


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 14.2 after a meal out last night.

Hope today is boring, humdrum, routine after yesterday, AJ.

REALLY hope it's good news, Kaylz.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Omg @AJLang I hope your Ok! Hope you have a better day today! @Barbara W hope all goes well with your granddaughter, I'm joining the no sleep club feeling sick due to the news received last night, friends daughter went missing last week and just before a press conference was due to be held yesterday afternoon there was a body found  near where she was last seen  sitting tight and praying it's not her, anyway 4.7 this morning and hope everyone has a good day x


How awful  I hope it's not your friend's daughter, and that she is found safe and well. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Hope your granddaughter's operation goes smoothly @Barbara W



Thank you that's very kind x


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.1 today but not surprised after yesterday. I didn't feel well and my heart rate was 120 despite having doubled my tablets for heart rate that morning. I phoned 111 and as a nurse hadn't returned my call after 30 minutes I went to GP. Was there two hours had ECG and GP increased my tablets and gave me a copy of my ECG in case I needed an ambulance. I've got to see GP again at 8.30 this morning. Get home to find a policeman waiting outside my house....111 had called an ambulance because they were worried I'd had a heart attack. Ambulance couldn't get hold of me so called police who took back gate off of its hinges and smashed the door to search the house for me. Brilliant that they were that concerned and police officer was lovely, but what a day!


OMG Amanda...what a nightmare...thankfully you have got through it...how are you this morning...do you still need to go to the hospital?...please give us an update when you can.


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> No you can help worrying.  Hop3fully you won’t have to wait too much longer before you hear she’s fine.



Thank you x


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Omg @AJLang I hope your Ok! Hope you have a better day today! @Barbara W hope all goes well with your granddaughter, I'm joining the no sleep club feeling sick due to the news received last night, friends daughter went missing last week and just before a press conference was due to be held yesterday afternoon there was a body found  near where she was last seen  sitting tight and praying it's not her, anyway 4.7 this morning and hope everyone has a good day x




Oh no Kaylz that's just awful news, hope it's not your friends daughter and she will be found safe and well. X


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Omg @AJLang I hope your Ok! Hope you have a better day today! @Barbara W hope all goes well with your granddaughter, I'm joining the no sleep club feeling sick due to the news received last night, friends daughter went missing last week and just before a press conference was due to be held yesterday afternoon there was a body found  near where she was last seen  sitting tight and praying it's not her, anyway 4.7 this morning and hope everyone has a good day x


K this is the second time I've said OMG this morning...gosh no idea what to say...obviously hoping very much your friend is found safe & well...however...saddened to hear the news a body has been found...keep us updated...lets hope its positive news.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning, everyone woke to 7.3 not a great nights sleep granddaughter having operation first thing this morning she's having her appendix out a bit nervous for her I know she'll be fine but you can't help worrying can you


Ooh Barbara...of course its a worry...wouldn't be natural if you weren't concerned...I'm sure she will be fine...try not to worry too much...although having said that...it is easier said than done...look forward to hearing good news...and very best wishes for her speedy recovery....spoil her rotten when she gets home (if you don't already).


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.6 after dreadful night, maybe I will go back to sleep amd cancel today!
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Omg @AJLang I hope your Ok! Hope you have a better day today! @Barbara W hope all goes well with your granddaughter, I'm joining the no sleep club feeling sick due to the news received last night, friends daughter went missing last week and just before a press conference was due to be held yesterday afternoon there was a body found  near where she was last seen  sitting tight and praying it's not her, anyway 4.7 this morning and hope everyone has a good day x


I am hoping you get positive news very soon and how tragic they found a body. Wishing you a good day if it possible.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 9.3 here... stupid bloods!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.1 today but not surprised after yesterday. I didn't feel well and my heart rate was 120 despite having doubled my tablets for heart rate that morning. I phoned 111 and as a nurse hadn't returned my call after 30 minutes I went to GP. Was there two hours had ECG and GP increased my tablets and gave me a copy of my ECG in case I needed an ambulance. I've got to see GP again at 8.30 this morning. Get home to find a policeman waiting outside my house....111 had called an ambulance because they were worried I'd had a heart attack. Ambulance couldn't get hold of me so called police who took back gate off of its hinges and smashed the door to search the house for me. Brilliant that they were that concerned and police officer was lovely, but what a day!


OMG What a day you have had, must have all been so shocking and worrying. I hope appointment went well today and you feel better.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.6 after dreadful night, maybe I will go back to sleep amd cancel today!
> Wishign you all a good day.


Sorry to hear you had a bad night  I hope things get better and brighter as the day progresses


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. GP emphasised that I have a heart problem. Based on the GP's advice yesterday I double my calcium channel blockers and my heart rate was down to 88 this morning. But I think he must still be a bit worried because he wants to see me first thing Monday morning and if my heart rate goes to 110 or above over the weekend I am to triple the heart tablets...


----------



## AJLang

Sorry for not replying to individual messages but I'm feeling more than a bit fed up.


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 19.0 for me today.  Feeling more than a bit fed up and resentful of sticking needles in my legs and then still feeling like cr*p anyway. Sigh.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad night  I hope things get better and brighter as the day progresses


Thanks and will take it easy today.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone. GP emphasised that I have a heart problem. Based on the GP's advice yesterday I double my calcium channel blockers and my heart rate was down to 88 this morning. But I think he must still be a bit worried because he wants to see me first thing Monday morning and if my heart rate goes to 110 or above over the weekend I am to triple the heart tablets...


Sending ((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Kaylz

Thank you guys, unfortunately it has been confirmed it was her  x


----------



## Pine Marten

Kaylz said:


> Thank you guys, unfortunately it has been confirmed it was her  x


Oh Kaylz, I'm so sorry - how dreadful for the poor girl's family. Prayers and virtual {{hugs}} for them and for you


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Another late post ~ Good evening everybody hope you're all keeping well & have all had a good day  it was another 8.7 for me this morning so I'm happy again with that because it's within my BG target range


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Oh what a pain WL...I do that with most of my important things...always write with an ink pen...keep them in a box...which disappeared...couldn't find them....had to replace...cost me a small fortune...then...found the original one under the sofa...now have five in total...should last me until l'm about 95...unless of course l lose them again.


Pleased to say the meter has turned up  It was *hiding* under a cushion! Honestly quite how it moved itself from the meter bag to the cushion I'll  never know The problem now is I have only 3 test strips left til the next lot is prescribed! Happy days!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.6 after dreadful night, maybe I will go back to sleep amd cancel today!
> Wishing you all a good day.


Only just caught up with this ~ sorry to hear you had a bad night NJ ~ hope by now you have recovered and have a better night tonight x


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. 9.3 here... stupid bloods!


Know exactly how you feel Grainger ~ hope your numbers have improved by now x


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> It's a late post today ~ Good evening everybody hope you're all keeping well & have all had a good day  it was 8.7 for me this morning so I'm happy with that because it's within my BG target range


Much better number than yesterday Gill and within your target range ~ well done x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.1 today but not surprised after yesterday. I didn't feel well and my heart rate was 120 despite having doubled my tablets for heart rate that morning. I phoned 111 and as a nurse hadn't returned my call after 30 minutes I went to GP. Was there two hours had ECG and GP increased my tablets and gave me a copy of my ECG in case I needed an ambulance. I've got to see GP again at 8.30 this morning. Get home to find a policeman waiting outside my house....111 had called an ambulance because they were worried I'd had a heart attack. Ambulance couldn't get hold of me so called police who took back gate off of its hinges and smashed the door to search the house for me. Brilliant that they were that concerned and police officer was lovely, but what a day!


OMG Amanda ~ so sorry to hear you had such a terrible day and truly hope you are feeling much better now. All praise to 111 ~ ambulance service ~ and Police. Take care of yourself now x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Sorry for not replying to individual messages but I'm feeling more than a bit fed up.


Not surprised you feel fed up Amanda after what you've been through ~ do try to relax & take It easy the next few days, take care now hun xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, 19.0 for me today.  Feeling more than a bit fed up and resentful of sticking needles in my legs and then still feeling like cr*p anyway. Sigh.


Just caught up with this. You're allowed to feel fed up with those numbers Sprogladite ~ so chin up and .........


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...awake before 4am...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...been full on with work this week...shattered...may be working this weekend...got the most awful 'crick' in my neck...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0/6.4 for me today - still amazed by that rapid rise just because I've lifted my head off the pillow!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ should have tested before I went to the bathroom but amazingly it's a 5.9 which is fine & dandy with me!
Hope you're all happy with your numbers today folks and have a great weekend x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.0/6.4 for me today - still amazed by that rapid rise just because I've lifted my head off the pillow!


Diabetes works in mysterious ways Alan!!x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...awake before 4am...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...been full on with work this week...shattered...may be working this weekend...got the most awful 'crick' in my neck...woke to a 5.3


Oooo Arrgh! Bubbsie ~ afraid to move it? I know that pain ~ ended up walking with head to one side urgh! :-(


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oooo Arrgh! Bubbsie ~ afraid to move it? I know that pain ~ ended up walking with head to one side urgh! :-(


It was such hard work driving home WL...looking left to right to pull out...arghhhhhhhhhhhhh...still awkward when I woke up...did some stretches...loosened up a bit now...thankfully...relieved since likely to be working this weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ should have tested before I went to the bathroom but amazingly it's a 5.9 which is fine & dandy with me!
> Hope you're all happy with your numbers today folks and have a great weekend x
> View attachment 4734


Getting those numbers back in order WL...fives all the way...well done...you have a good weekend too!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 9.3 here... stupid bloods!


Yes...stupid bloods...hope its behaving itself now grainger?


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> It was such hard work driving home WL...looking left to right to pull out...arghhhhhhhhhhhhh...still awkward when I woke up...did some stretches...loosened up a bit now...thankfully...relieved since likely to be working this weekend.


Hope you're not called out Bubbs ~ you could do with having the weekend at home ~ finish oiling the worktops maybe? Relaxing? Drinking coffee? Hope the neck cric crics off!!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Sorry for not replying to individual messages but I'm feeling more than a bit fed up.


Allowed Amanda...I'm not surprised you're fed up...just take things easy...in your own time.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hope you're not called out Bubbs ~ you could do with having the weekend at home ~ finish oiling the worktops maybe? Relaxing? Drinking coffee? Hope the neck cric crics off!!!!


Making good use of the time WL...doing the laundry...in a way don't mind working the weekend...enjoy having time to myself in the week...when everyone else is at work...and besides...traffic/parking easier at the weekend...no London Congestion Charge...resent paying that soooooooooooo much...£11.50 per day...and if you don't pay it by midnight the same day...rises to £14.50...that's enough to put your BGs up.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Getting those numbers back in order WL...fives all the way...well done...you have a good weekend too!


Unbelievable really Bubbs coz last night at 10.00pm I ate a plateful of gammon 3 eggs & chips I was ravenous!! So very surprised with the 5.9


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hope you're not called out Bubbs ~ you could do with having the weekend at home ~ finish oiling the worktops maybe? Relaxing? Drinking coffee? Hope the neck cric crics off!!!!


ps...forgot to say...neck improving so much from getting up...hope it crics off too.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Unbelievable really Bubbs coz last night at 10.00pm I ate a plateful of gammon 3 eggs & chips I was ravenous!! So very surprised with the 5.9


Wish you hadn't told me that...just had breakfast...now could do with a plate of egg & chips...as for the 5.9...take it & run with it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> ps...forgot to say...neck improving so much from getting up...hope it crics off too.


So glad to hear this Bubbs and let's hope it stays cric off!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Making good use of the time WL...doing the laundry...in a way don't mind working the weekend...enjoy having time to myself in the week...when everyone else is at work...and besides...traffic/parking easier at the weekend...no London Congestion Charge...resent paying that soooooooooooo much...£11.50 per day...and if you don't pay it by midnight the same day...rises to £14.50...that's enough to put your BGs up.


Those parking charges are extortionate ~ up here that charge would allow me to park for 3days


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good going WL.


Thank you Bubbsie


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.3 and on my way soon to work, can't believe how busy I am! 
Wishing you all a happy weekend whatever you are doing,


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.3 and on my way soon to work, can't believe how busy I am!
> Wishing you all a happy weekend whatever you are doing,


Good morning NJ ~ so near yet so far away with your 5.3 ~ you are a busy little bee ~ hope your day is plain sailing and not stressful x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning NJ ~ so near yet so far away with your 5.3 ~ you are a busy little bee ~ hope your day is plain sailing and not stressful x


Thanks and luckily love my work so that's ok but wondering how to fit in my my power walking today,


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.3 and on my way soon to work, can't believe how busy I am!
> Wishing you all a happy weekend whatever you are doing,


Same here Jo...probably working all over the weekend...you know what it's like...no rest for the self employed...good to see those numbers behaving themselves.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and luckily love my work so that's ok but wondering how to fit in my my power walking today,


Snap...5.3 for me too!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks and luckily love my work so that's ok but wondering how to fit in my my power walking today,


Can you walk home?????


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Snap...5.3 for me too!


No-one else is forthcoming so the 5.3 step is free today for both you & NJ to share x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thank you guys, unfortunately it has been confirmed it was her  x


Oh No, how tragic and such devastating news, thinking of you and her family. Sending hugs.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone, woke to 7.6 this morning slightly higher than normal but drove from Norfolk to Hertfordshire then straight to the hospital to see my granddaughter after her keyhole surgery, poor thing in a lot of pain and keeps being sick after the anestestic, appendix all infected so good news all out now two weeks off school and no strenuous activity for 6 weeks. Looking after the other two grandchildren they still fast asleep. Going to be a busy day lol. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Hope your neck feels better soon Bubbsie.


----------



## Barbara W

So sorry to hear that news Kaylz thinking of you and her family sending you (((hugs))) X


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.2 for me today, but having to finger prick meant I had to sit up rather than just swipe when still horizontal .
Roll on activation in an hour or so!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, woke to 7.6 this morning slightly higher than normal but drove from Norfolk to Hertfordshire then straight to the hospital to see my granddaughter after her keyhole surgery, poor thing in a lot of pain and keeps being sick after the anestestic, appendix all infected so good news all out now two weeks off school and no strenuous activity for 6 weeks. Looking after the other two grandchildren they still fast asleep. Going to be a busy day lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Positive news Barbara...little bit higher than you'd like...but...good going in the circumstances...wait until you get her home...you can spoil her...so difficult to see them in pain...but...thankfully the worse is over...no doubt once she gets home...back to all that's familiar...she'll feel so much better.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, woke to 7.6 this morning slightly higher than normal but drove from Norfolk to Hertfordshire then straight to the hospital to see my granddaughter after her keyhole surgery, poor thing in a lot of pain and keeps being sick after the anestestic, appendix all infected so good news all out now two weeks off school and no strenuous activity for 6 weeks. Looking after the other two grandchildren they still fast asleep. Going to be a busy day lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Hope your granddaughter begins to feel better soon ~ recalling my anaesthetic in April last I suffered awful nausea post op so I empathize with your granddaughter. Please send her this hug to cheer her up x


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Hope your neck feels better soon Bubbsie.


Actually feeling so much better minute by minute Barbara...would you believe in an interview yesterday...which was being recorded...the recording machine caused so much vibration  on the desk where I had to take notes...felt it pulsing up my arm...right across my neck & shoulders...think that's what caused it...unbelievable!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, 5.9 for me today, have a good day folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, woke to 7.6 this morning slightly higher than normal but drove from Norfolk to Hertfordshire then straight to the hospital to see my granddaughter after her keyhole surgery, poor thing in a lot of pain and keeps being sick after the anaesthetic, appendix all infected so good news all out now two weeks off school and no strenuous activity for 6 weeks. Looking after the other two grandchildren they still fast asleep. Going to be a busy day lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Your number is still in range Barbara so don't fret ~ and enjoy your quality time with your other two grandchildren, take care x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.2 When I woke and half an hour later after feeding the cats 5.8 @Northerner I'm surprised how much mine falls when I get up.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.4 after a small correction at 5am. Doubled medication is keeping my heart rate ok at the moment but medication worsens gastroparesis, leg weakness and fatigue so I won't be enrolling at university which I was meant to start tomorrow...I promise to cheer up soon


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys, 5.9 for me today, have a good day folks x


That's more like it Kaylz x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 7.2 When I woke and half an hour later after feeding the cats 5.8 @Northerner I'm surprised how much mine falls when I get up.
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Its amazing how our individual diabetes works ~ one would have thought your number would have elevated like @Northerners.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 6.4 after a small correction at 5am. Doubled medication is keeping my heart rate ok at the moment but medication worsens gastroparesis, leg weakness and fatigue so I won't be enrolling at university which I was meant to start tomorrow...I promise to cheer up soon


You take as much time as you need Amanda ~ no rush ~ you've been through so much recently and you need time to recover from it all, you take good care of yourself wont you x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 6.4 after a small correction at 5am. Doubled medication is keeping my heart rate ok at the moment but medication worsens gastroparesis, leg weakness and fatigue so I won't be enrolling at university which I was meant to start tomorrow...I promise to cheer up soon


Good to see your number in range again Amanda ~ you've done well there x


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, woke to 7.6 this morning slightly higher than normal but drove from Norfolk to Hertfordshire then straight to the hospital to see my granddaughter after her keyhole surgery, poor thing in a lot of pain and keeps being sick after the anestestic, appendix all infected so good news all out now two weeks off school and no strenuous activity for 6 weeks. Looking after the other two grandchildren they still fast asleep. Going to be a busy day lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 6.4 after a small correction at 5am. Doubled medication is keeping my heart rate ok at the moment but medication worsens gastroparesis, leg weakness and fatigue so I won't be enrolling at university which I was meant to start tomorrow...I promise to cheer up soon


Very sorry to hear you're not well enough to start Uni Amanda  I hope that things settle for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thank you guys, unfortunately it has been confirmed it was her  x


Awful...just awful news K.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear you're not well enough to start Uni Amanda  I hope that things settle for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Alan x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys, 5.9 for me today, have a good day folks x


Whoa...good number K.


----------



## Carolg

13.1 for me, but due to very low carb evening meal followed by chocolate and cereal later as I was hungry and making chutney. Really stressful as only 2nd pot and it wouldn't thicken. In grand scheme of things not such a catastrophe. Sorry to hear bad,sad and worrying news others have posted and send my {hugs} to all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 13.1 for me, but due to very low carb evening meal followed by chocolate and cereal later as I was hungry and making chutney. Really stressful as only 2nd pot and it wouldn't thicken. In grand scheme of things not such a catastrophe. Sorry to hear bad,sad and worrying news others have posted and send my {hugs} to all.


Not your fault at all Carol...I blame the dammed chutney...chocolate & cereal bar necessary in the circumstances...hate it when I've put so much effort into something...then inexplicably it goes wrong.


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> Good to see your number in range again Amanda ~ you've done well there x


Thank you WIrralass x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Not your fault at all Carol...I blame the dammed chutney...chocolate & cereal bar necessary in the circumstances...hate it when I've put so much effort into something...then inexplicably it goes wrong.


I know bubbsie. Think the reason was I forgot to put onions in with tomato and salt the night before which takes out the water. Chutney a bit "wet" but hope tasty enough. Today another day and going to get hair cur. So really exciting


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 6.1 
Hope you all  have a nice day


----------



## Amigo

Sounds like some of us a having a tough time at the moment. Sorry you're unwell @AJLang, hope your granddaughter soon recovers from her surgery @Barbara W and that's truly awful news @Kaylz . Thoughts to all.

I haven't been posting much on a morning lately and waking levels have been higher than I'd like at between 6.6 and 7.4. Need to sort that! 
I don't think waking in so much pain helps though 

Have a good Saturday if you can folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thank you guys, unfortunately it has been confirmed it was her  x


Bit behind with this Kaylz sorry ~ this is very tragic news ~ heartfelt sympathy to your friend & family and yourself too K. xxx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. 7.0 @ 5.58am for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

wirralass said:


> Much better number than yesterday Gill and within your target range ~ well done x



Thank you!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 11.3 for me this morning & no idea where it came from ~ it must've been the dreaded DF paying me a visit . I know BG'S will be higher at some point this evening too because I'm going out with hubby celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary & we're going for an Indian ~ I will probably be having a poppadom then chicken am nehri (a mild dish cooked using creams & blended mango puree slightly spiced mixed with herbs) & paratha bread instead of rice

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## grainger

Hey all. Late today but was 4.1 this morning. Am completely fed up and miserable as got my retinopathy results and I now have diabetic retinopathy - no idea what this will actually mean but next appointment in a month (it's that frequent because I'm pregnant). What with this and the severe morning sickness that has left me basically housebound right now I'm finding myself question if pregnancy is worth it - even though we've wanted and been trying for this for over a year. Sorry rant over. Am sure tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good morning. 7.0 @ 5.58am for me.


Ditto good number today tho I know you prefer to be in the 5's or 6's. Thanks for the attachment ~ will read later x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...off to London (again) today...another long day at work...got home around 7pm last night...hope I manage to stay awake the whole day...little to eat yesterday until I got home...was starving...stuffed myself...woke to a 6.1...oops...will try to exercise more self control today...hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today, followed by a 6.0 once I was upright  Dead flat overnight!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 and off to Hull today, have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Hey all. Late today but was 4.1 this morning. Am completely fed up and miserable as got my retinopathy results and I now have diabetic retinopathy - no idea what this will actually mean but next appointment in a month (it's that frequent because I'm pregnant). What with this and the severe morning sickness that has left me basically housebound right now I'm finding myself question if pregnancy is worth it - even though we've wanted and been trying for this for over a year. Sorry rant over. Am sure tomorrow will be better.


Oh that does sound so challenging and difficult, do rant away. I am a great believer in ranting as it definitely  helps the next day to be better!  Big hugs and hope you feel better today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  another 5.2 for me thats the second one this week! Lol, cold, dark and miserable here, is it bedtime again yet? Haha, hope everyone has a lovely day whatever you are doing!  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me on this bright and sunny autumn morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Ally beetle

Good morning all  7.2 just going swimming so I am fairly happy with this BG hope you all have a nice day and will be back on later


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 10.3 today but my own doing. Going to have breakfast then go for a walk...sorry I just used a sweary word. Really need to get a grip. Given a lovely tin with shortbread, but can't resist. It's easy to say have a wee bit, but it breaks up into big bits. Have a good day all


----------



## Ally beetle

6 now I have had my swim was hoping for it to be a bit lower but oh well will just have to have a weeny correction later if it is still 6


----------



## Ally beetle

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.3 today but my own doing. Going to have breakfast then go for a walk...sorry I just used a sweary word. Really need to get a grip. Given a lovely tin with shortbread, but can't resist. It's easy to say have a wee bit, but it breaks up into big bits. Have a good day all


What was your levels before bed? Oh well not too bad and once in a wile is ok lol!! As long as you are good for the rest of the century lol!!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning y'all. 7.9 @ 7.7am. I'm crook. Wah! I have manflu :: sobs :: I am a wimp.

Oh my gosh, scrummy shortbread. So more-ish...


----------



## Northerner

Ally beetle said:


> 6 now I have had my swim was hoping for it to be a bit lower but oh well will just have to have a weeny correction later if it is still 6


Ally, I wouldn't correct a 6, in fact I would only correct if I was double that, and only then if it was more than 5 hours after my last bolus, because I would still have circulating insulin which may lower it without the correction. I may add an extra half unit (or whatever was appropriate for the level and your ratio) to my next meal bolus, but again only if I was in double figures. 6.0 is a perfectly respectable number!


----------



## Ally beetle

Am on a pump so I will go by what it says. It would literally be like 0.02 of a unit, although I am known to be difficult to correct as I am resistant to insulin. Oh but no I am at 5 now so no need to correct you are right northerner


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.3 today but my own doing. Going to have breakfast then go for a walk...sorry I just used a sweary word. Really need to get a grip. Given a lovely tin with shortbread, but can't resist. It's easy to say have a wee bit, but it breaks up into big bits. Have a good day all


Update... just been for a walk. 1.46 miles 3673 steps and streets of Leven I have never seen before. Even carried on through light rain. I know it's a wee mini stroll but better than sitting on my bum


----------



## Carolg

Ally beetle said:


> What was your levels before bed? Oh well not too bad and once in a wile is ok lol!! As long as you are good for the rest of the century lol!!


No idea about before bed. I'm lucky if I can get out of recliner and through to bed most nights as I fall asleep watching tv lol


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 10.3 for me this morning ~ just a little over my target of 5-10mmol ~ I think it's probably due to my Indian meal last night ~ I ate x1 poppadom (none of the sauces) then chicken am nehri (a mild dish cooked using creams & blended mango puree slightly spiced mixed with herbs) & x1 paratha bread instead of rice ~ x2 pints of cider & x1 jack daniel's & diet coke were consumed 

Here's how it went for me:
Before meal: 4.4
Bolused after meal
After meal & Bedtime: (a little less than 4 hours after my meal) 18.9!! Correction was done
Durung the night: 7.8


----------



## Ljc

Oops late on parade again . 7.1 this morning .
My graph is .


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.9 and off to Hull today, have a good day everyone.


Safe journey there & back Jo ~ never been to Hull myself ~ take care & hope you have a good day too x


----------



## Wirrallass

It seems our dam...sel DF has been on her rounds again ~ but fear not tomorrow folks ~ why? I found her in my front garden today while spreading shingle til it started to rain ~ she must have escaped @Northerners clutches! Brought her indoors to take a pic then kicked her out of the front door without wellies ~ brolly ~ or road map!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  another 5.2 for me thats the second one this week! Lol, cold, dark and miserable here, is it bedtime again yet? Haha, hope everyone has a lovely day whatever you are doing!  x



Congrats on your house special K x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4757
> Congrats on your house special K x


Thanks  rest of the day not been so great! Lol, cant wait to go to bed and hopefully get a good night! my knee is really sore where the blister was, it's now scabbing over but trying to get back up the stairs this afternoon with my trousers rubbing on it was a nightmare! Now have a cosy throw on top of my bed and a little side table too  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ no test strips ~ no waking!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1/5.7 for me today


----------



## Tally

Morning 7.1 for me today. Have a good day folks


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone,   Hope you all have a good day.  Am very happy with this.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me. Hypo all night according to the libre which is on its last few minutes. Back to work today after a fortnight off.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.1 for me. Hypo all night according to the libre which is on its last few minutes. Back to work today after a fortnight off.
> Have a good week everyone.


Hope the return to work - and the loss of the sensor - aren't too traumatic!   Sounds like the sensor fell asleep when you did!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone,   Hope you all have a good day.  Am very happy with this.
> View attachment 4767


Fabulous!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until almost 7am...been an intensely busy...but satisfying week of work...not sure I've been home before 7pm for the last week...eating on the run & lack of exercise not great for my levels...looking forward to a good long walk with Harry this morning...amazingly woke to a 5.2 .


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing everyone a good week.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until almost 7am...been an intensely busy...but satisfying week of work...not sure I've been home before 7pm for the last week...eating on the run not & lack of exercise not great for my levels...looking forward to a good long walk with Harry this morning...amazingly woke to a 5.2 .


Great number after your busy week and enjoy your long walk with Harry, sure Harry will too!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing everyone a good week.


Good start to the week Jo...you must be relieved to be at home...hope you have a chance to relax...recuperate...restore your energy reserves.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great number after your busy week and enjoy your long walk with Harry, sure Harry will too!


Still a bit shattered...who would have thought all that thinking could be so exhausting...raining here...don't care...Harry has a smart new rain coat...so he will look dapper...I'll look  like I've been dragged through the proverbial hedge backwards...he won't care...nor will I...so looking forward to a good long walk...even in the rain!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good start to the week Jo...you must be relieved to be at home...hope you have a chance to relax...recuperate...restore your energy reserves.


Thanks but still away, Hull today and home tonight, I can do this!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks but still away, Hull today and home tonight, I can do this!


Opps...bet that will be a glorious moment Jo...off the train...almost home...back to sanctuary...love that feeling after an exhausting work schedule...you get home...turn that key in the door...step inside...kick those shoes off...ooh...bliss.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.0 for me today, that's what I went to bed on but took half a biscuit as dropped 1.8 the previous night, wasn't chancing it bad diabetic I know Lol! Got to phone the hospital today as fluid is back  never ends, have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## Carolg

Slept all night. 8.6 for me this morning had a few nuts last night instead of reaching for toaster.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  6.0 for me today, that's what I went to bed on but took half a biscuit as dropped 1.8 the previous night, wasn't chancing it bad diabetic I know Lol! Got to phone the hospital today as fluid is back  never ends, have a lovely day folks!  x


K...its a difficult time for you...in the circumstances 6 is okay...sorry to hear about the fluid...hope you can get that resolved quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Slept all night. 8.6 for me this morning had a few nuts last night instead of reaching for toaster.


Good going Carol...temptation is everywhere...even in the kitchen cupboards.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.1 this morning and a lovely flat line all night.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Opps...bet that will be a glorious moment Jo...off the train...almost home...back to sanctuary...love that feeling after an exhausting work schedule...you get home...turn that key in the door...step inside...kick those shoes off...ooh...bliss.





Bubbsie said:


> Good going Carol...temptation is everywhere...even in the kitchen cupboards.


the diabetes fairy must sneak along with me when I am shopping or the temptation foods would not be in my cupboards. Well better go get ready for work.. another lovely monday


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> the diabetes fairy must sneak along with me when I am shopping or the temptation foods would not be in my cupboards. Well better go get ready for work.. another lovely monday


Carol...I was so looking forward to this morning...its raining...murky...dark...but...no work today...yesssssssssssssssssssssss...so difficult with temptation foods...bread...we all have it in the house...I keep white bread in the freezer now...occasionally succumb...nothing like some hot buttered toast to lift those spirits...want some now...not giving in to that...I hope.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...its a difficult time for you...in the circumstances 6 is okay...sorry to hear about the fluid...hope you can get that resolved quickly.


I'm fine with the 6.0, just feeling crap cause the whole eye thing is never ending, hoping they can see me on Wednesday as no doubt it will be a turn up at 9 and just wait to be seen, have job centre tomorrow afternoon so not possible tomorrow and Wednesday is the only day I can get a lift, got no other way of getting there for 9am, does my head in that I have to travel so far for it x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm fine with the 6.0, just feeling crap cause the whole eye thing is never ending, hoping they can see me on Wednesday as no doubt it will be a turn up at 9 and just wait to be seen, have job centre tomorrow afternoon so not possible tomorrow and Wednesday is the only day I can get a lift, got no other way of getting there for 9am, does my head in that I have to travel so far for it x


Frustrating K...think I often take for granted my access to medical services...and the fact I drive...they will have to accommodate you...when you can get there...don't fret too much...wait to see what response you get.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Frustrating K...think I often take for granted my access to medical services...and the fact I drive...they will have to accommodate you...when you can get there...don't fret too much...wait to see what response you get.


Even if I could drive it wouldn't help the situation as I could drive there but not back! Lol, if relying on public transport the earliest I can get there is 10:30 and that involves a lift to the other town first as there's not a bus to get me there in time  x


----------



## Ally beetle

7.4 first thing at 6.49 then after tea and correction 6.1 at 08.36 got my son up and out for school. it is knackering as I am constantly at Him to get ready. All done and on the school bus that is why my blood glucose reduced nicely.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, bloods behaved themselves whilst I was away. And it was a 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's the hospital been called, could have been seen today if there was anyway of me getting there  as it stands have to be there for 9-9:30 on Wednesday, could be there a while  x


----------



## grainger

morning all. 4.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Goodmorning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 9.7 for me this morning

Targets are much better than when I had the dreaded DKA & it was showing 100% above target for a very long time


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 7.4 for me this morning hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Well that's the hospital been called, could have been seen today if there was anyway of me getting there  as it stands have to be there for 9-9:30 on Wednesday, could be there a while  x


Such a pain having to rely on poor public transport systems for such important things @Kaylz  Not quite so bad for me, but the hospital is the other side of town for me, which means two bus journeys - not bad in the middle of the day, but when I have an appointment that coincides with the rush hour it can take forever to get there. My next appointment at the eye hospital is in December, at 9 am - already not looking forward to it  

Hoe you manage to get there in good time on Wednesday, and that they can sort you out so you don't need to go again for a long time


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Such a pain having to rely on poor public transport systems for such important things @Kaylz  Not quite so bad for me, but the hospital is the other side of town for me, which means two bus journeys - not bad in the middle of the day, but when I have an appointment that coincides with the rush hour it can take forever to get there. My next appointment at the eye hospital is in December, at 9 am - already not looking forward to it
> 
> Hoe you manage to get there in good time on Wednesday, and that they can sort you out so you don't need to go again for a long time


Getting a lift on Wednesday but think I will have to go back at a later date for the injection  fingers are crossed though that they have someone there that can do it on the day as its usually Tuesdays I get an appointment for them and as I have appointments the next 3 Tuesdays its impossible  wish they did it at the local hospital! Lol

And thanks  xx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, er, I mean good afternoon all. Where does the time go?! 6.8 @ 6.34am (I went back to bed).

Kaylz I sympathise with transport problems. If Mum needs to get to the hospital it's not far as the crow flies but it takes a couple of buses round the houses. We should drink some Red Bull!


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Hi Y'all

Over the last week my waking has averaged 6.3 day average is mid fives.


----------



## Sprogladite

15.4 for me today. Almost put the needle through my hand this morning when I attempted correction, I was still asleep! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Bryan Osborne said:


> Hi Y'all
> 
> Over the last week my waking has averaged 6.3 day average is mid fives.


Excellent numbers Bryan ~ keep doing what you are doing ~ you're obviously doing what's right for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yeah! My test strips have just been delivered so tested straight away & my afternoon bgl is 5.7 ~ happy bunny! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until almost 7am...been an intensely busy...but satisfying week of work...not sure I've been home before 7pm for the last week...eating on the run & lack of exercise not great for my levels...looking forward to a good long walk with Harry this morning...amazingly woke to a 5.2 .


Nice house special Bubbsie x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not up until almost 7am...been an intensely busy...but satisfying week of work...not sure I've been home before 7pm for the last week...eating on the run & lack of exercise not great for my levels...looking forward to a good long walk with Harry this morning...amazingly woke to a 5.2 .


Good to see you had a lie in this morning Bubbsie ~ obviously needed it after your busy week ~ hope you have time to relax this week ~ warming tootsies by your fire ~ that is if Harry will give you some space ~ drinking never ending cups of coffee ~ enjoy your evening x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing everyone a good week.


Thank you NJ. Hope you have a quieter week with less travelling, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Slept all night. 8.6 for me this morning had a few nuts last night instead of reaching for toaster.


Toasters are difficult to get your teeth into aren't they Carolg??!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, bloods behaved themselves whilst I was away. And it was a 7.7 for me today.


Good to hear this Stitch ~ keeping those numbers within range must be very gratifying following your recent probs waiting for & finally being seen by a Specialist, well done. x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Nice house special Bubbsie xView attachment 4785


Thanks WL


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good to see you had a lie in this morning Bubbsie ~ obviously needed it after your busy week ~ hope you have time to relax this week ~ warming tootsies by your fire ~ that is if Harry will give you some space ~ drinking never ending cups of coffee ~ enjoy your evening x


Had a good day WL...pottered around the house...bit of tidying...long walk with Harry...done the exercise bike...short snooze...looking forward to doing nothing this evening...light the fire...not answering emails...or tackling paperwork...will do that tomorrow...just about to eat...light the fire...feet up...rubbish TV...yesssssss.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sprogladite said:


> 15.4 for me today. Almost put the needle through my hand this morning when I attempted correction, I was still asleep! Lol


Oops!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well that's the hospital been called, could have been seen today if there was anyway of me getting there  as it stands have to be there for 9-9:30 on Wednesday, could be there a while  x


Sorry K late catching up with this ~ hope you're seen fairly pronto on Wednesday ~ waiting around in hospital waiting rooms to be seen is tedious & no joke when you know you could be doing other stuff ~ do hope your appointment goes well and that you're given the injection there & then ~ not only to ease your eye problem ~ but to save you returning there on another day. Take care hun xx


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Toasters are difficult to get your teeth into aren't they Carolg??!!


Yes they are, but boy is hot toast yummie


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Sorry K late catching up with this ~ hope you're seen fairly pronto on Wednesday ~ waiting around in hospital waiting rooms to be seen is tedious & no joke when you know you could be doing other stuff ~ do hope your appointment goes well and that you're given the injection there & then ~ not only to ease your eye problem ~ but to save you returning there on another day. Take care hun xx


Thanks WL, thought about it's the next 4 Tuesdays I will have appointments, next week with the DSN and the same 2 weeks later but I also see the dietician then too, the other 2 weeks will be the job centre, if need be I will phone them and ask to change times or days as I'm sorry but my health comes first!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks WL, thought about it's the next 4 Tuesdays I will have appointments, next week with the DSN and the same 2 weeks later but I also see the dietician then too, the other 2 weeks will be the job centre, if need be I will phone them and ask to change times or days as I'm sorry but my health comes first!  xx


Absolutely K...health comes first!...you have a valid reason to rearrange appointments.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not a bad sleep...got up to find the house tidy...thank goodness its looked like a squat for the last few days...lots of activity/exercise this week...my favourite appointment on Fridayeek:)...Harrys little legs will be going like the 'clappers' until the weekend...paperwork/invoicing today...woke to a 5.4.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.2 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 turning into 5.8 in 5 minutes and rising, due to lightning liver


----------



## Bloden

[QUOTE="mum2westiesGill, post: 757975, member: 5055]
Targets are much better than when I had the dreaded DKA & it was showing 100% above target for a very long time[/QUOTE]

Nice work, Gill.

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Busy day today. Hope ev1 has a great Tuesday!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ still night time out there ~ as always hope you have the numbers you yearn for. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh and a 5.6 at 06.26am ~ nice one me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me despite botching the timing for my bolus last night and going to bed on a hypo overshoot 9.9. Dead level when it settled down at about 2am
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks WL, thought about it's the next 4 Tuesdays I will have appointments, next week with the DSN and the same 2 weeks later but I also see the dietician then too, the other 2 weeks will be the job centre, if need be I will phone them and ask to change times or days as I'm sorry but my health comes first!  xx


A busy month ahead of you K ~ good to see you're getting the support you need so hope all goes well during your appointments ~ the job centre will have to come second for once & rightly so ~ will be thinking of you tomorrow, take care x {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Carolg

Good sleep last night. 9.2 this morning but with a gnaw of the toaster last night. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 6 for me and a day at home, very happy about that.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oh and a 5.6 at 06.26am ~ nice one me!


Yes...nice one WL...well done you!


----------



## Tally

Morning everyone, 6.3 this morning which was better than expected after I went to bed on 10.2 (slightly overdid the biscuit before bed )

Have a good day everyone


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not a bad sleep...got up to find the house tidy...thank goodness its looked like a squat for the last few days...lots of activity/exercise this week...my favourite appointment on Fridayeek:)...Harrys little legs will be going like the 'clappers' until the weekend...paperwork/invoicing today...woke to a 5.4.


Can you send your cleaning fairy over? Your numbers have been excellent, sure Friday will reflect this.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 6 for me and a day at home, very happy about that.


Ooh I bet you are Jo...enjoyed being at home yesterday...still a bit 'foggy'...looking forward to today...even if it is paperwork day...so relaxing to be in your own surroundings...enjoy it...no doubt you'll be off again soon.


----------



## New-journey

Tally said:


> Morning everyone, 6.3 this morning which was better than expected after I went to bed on 10.2 (slightly overdid the biscuit before bed )
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Great number snd hope you have a good day too.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.8 for me today and a lovely flat line overnight as usual


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Can you send your cleaning fairy over? Your numbers have been excellent, sure Friday will reflect this.


The cleaning fairy?...none of those here Jo...did the minimum yesterday...made it look tidy...can't relax if everything is chaotic...ironic...all tidy when I went bed...only been up for a couple of hours...already in disarray...phe...done a couple of miles on exercise bike...next tidy the garden...then walkies with Harry...working hard for Friday!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh I bet you are Jo...enjoyed being at home yesterday...still a bit 'foggy'...looking forward to today...even if it is paperwork day...so relaxing to be in your own surroundings...enjoy it...no doubt you'll be off again soon.


Tomorrow! So today do I clean, do work on computer  or relax! I will be doing my power walk for sure once fog has lifted.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Tomorrow! So today do I clean, do work on computer  or relax! I will be doing my power walk for sure once fog has lifted.


Do a little of each...that's how I usually start...often...once it starts to look a bit tidier...I juts press on...before I know it...it's finished...then the comfy chair beckons.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  well tomorrow I'm being picked up at 7:45! Original plan was to take their godson to school first then come and get me but then changed her mind so he didn't have to get up so early but it's fine for me to have to rush about like a headless chicken!  anyways 5.0 here this morning and braving the cold to go sign on this afternoon lol, have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  well tomorrow I'm being picked up at 7:45! Original plan was to take their godson to school first then come and get me but then changed her mind so he didn't have to get up so early but it's fine for me to have to rush about like a headless chicken!  anyways 5.0 here this morning and braving the cold to go sign on this afternoon lol, have a nice day folks!  x


Great you have a lift even if early, I hope appointment goes well and you have a good day despite the worry.


----------



## Ljc

Everyone.  Hope you all have a good day.
6.6 when I woke up.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.3 here - that'll be the dark chocolate digestive I ate in the middle of the night to stop myself throwing up!

Happy Tuesday all, anyone else finding the colours of autumn spectacular today?


----------



## Ally beetle

Hello and good morning to everyone on here!! @ 7:25 i was 4.7 last night i was 4.2 so i am happy with that!! 

It is lovely to read your chats it makes me feel like this is a real community helping each other to cope with the difficulty's not only diabetes gives us but all aspects of life.

It makes me a little emotional!! thanks to you all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today. Just made an appointment for my next lot of blood tests ready for my review in a couple of weeks time. Fingers crossed the new medication regime is doing the job.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Thanks WL, thought about it's the next 4 Tuesdays I will have appointments, next week with the DSN and the same 2 weeks later but I also see the dietician then too, the other 2 weeks will be the job centre, if need be I will phone them and ask to change times or days as I'm sorry but my health comes first!  xx


You're so right Kaylz and pleeeze no need to apologise x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...not a bad sleep...got up to find the house tidy...thank goodness its looked like a squat for the last few days...lots of activity/exercise this week...my favourite appointment on Fridayeek:)...Harrys little legs will be going like the 'clappers' until the weekend...paperwork/invoicing today...woke to a 5.4.


Is your Friday appointment to see Dracula or to get your HbA1c result Bubbs? x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning 6 for me and a day at home, very happy about that.


Good morning to you too NJ. Only one day at home ~ are you off on your travels again so soon? I bet it was nice to come home tho to your own home comforts & comfy bed after being away ~ enjoy! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> The cleaning fairy?...none of those here Jo...did the minimum yesterday...made it look tidy...can't relax if everything is chaotic...ironic...all tidy when I went bed...only been up for a couple of hours...already in disarray...phe...done a couple of miles on exercise bike...next tidy the garden...then walkies with Harry...working hard for Friday!


Sending lots of good luck your way for Friday x


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 8.3 here - that'll be the dark chocolate digestive I ate in the middle of the night to stop myself throwing up!
> 
> Happy Tuesday all, anyone else finding the colours of autumn spectacular today?


Is chocolate digestive an approved treatment for sickness in pregnancy? I never knew that!   

You have reminded me, I must get out to see the maple trees in the park before it gets too late and all the leaves have been blown away! It's generally too dark now to see things properly when I go out for my early morning run!


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Is chocolate digestive an approved treatment for sickness in pregnancy? I never knew that!
> 
> You have reminded me, I must get out to see the maple trees in the park before it gets too late and all the leaves have been blown away! It's generally too dark now to see things properly when I go out for my early morning run!



Best treatment ever!


----------



## New-journey

Ally beetle said:


> Hello and good morning to everyone on here!! @ 7:25 i was 4.7 last night i was 4.2 so i am happy with that!!
> 
> It is lovely to read your chats it makes me feel like this is a real community helping each other to cope with the difficulty's not only diabetes gives us but all aspects of life.
> 
> It makes me a little emotional!! thanks to you all.


I feel the same about our caring community here, so special!


----------



## Barbara W

A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.


That's good to hear Barbara  Hope you are feeling better soon too, now you have a chance to relax a bit!


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.

6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up. 

It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


----------



## Ljc

Barbara W said:


> A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.


I hope you start to feel better soon. I’m pleased to hear your Granddaughter is out of hospital and doing well.
I had my Apendix out 60odd years ago, now  back in them days it required several days stay in hospital in bed. Thankfully things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8/5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


I hope you start to feel better soon .  I’ve found ginger biscuits can help if I’m feeling a bit sick, lucky for me I love them.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


Hope you are feeling better today @Ditto


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone   I hope you all have a good day and everyone that’s feeling rough starts to feel better soon.
I woke up extra early today 03 27  look what happened after sitting up for a few mins to wake up properly and loo trip


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone   I hope you all have a good day and everyone that’s feeling rough starts to feel better soon.
> I woke up extra early today 03 27  look what happened after sitting up for a few mins to wake up properly and loo trip
> View attachment 4800


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lin...just after 3am...hope you can get some sleep later...I've never tested before getting up...might give it a try...what a difference.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...feeling slightly more 'with it' today...lets see how long that lasts...good luck with you appointment @Kaylz ...think it's today?...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


Ditto...sorry to hear you've been unwell...relieved to hear you're on the mend...how many ginger biscuits did it take?...Venos & ginger biscuits...what a combination...still if it works...why not.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.


I wouldn't worry too much about the 7.8 too much Barbara...understandable...great news about your granddaughter...sorry to hear about the cold...no doubt a 'little gift' from your grandchildren...now you'll be able to settle down...relax a little...hopefully you'll see that cold/earache off ASAP.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Is your Friday appointment to see Dracula or to get your HbA1c result Bubbs? x


Going to see Dracula Friday...then wait until the results appear online...good to be able to see my results before my appointment with the goodly Dr Max Medication the following Friday...then I have a chance to make my excuses for a poor result...or accept praise for an improvement...also get to see my cholesterol levels...helps me with the ever present 'Statins' discussion...which so far I have declined.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.6 this morning after a strange spike into the teens and a rapid crash into the twos. A belvita for supper and level all night.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good foggy morning!  It's a 5.8 from me.  Really must finish laying the plum slate today.  Should only take 2 more wheelbarrow loads.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.2 for me, always happy to have a HS.
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...feeling slightly more 'with it' today...lets see how long that lasts...good luck with you appointment @Kaylz ...think it's today?...woke to a 5.3


Good morning @Bubbsie glad you slept well and you are slightly more with it. I am the same, after ending up doing very little yesterday. I imagine  @Kaylz you won't have time to come on here before you go, but wishing you a successful appointment as well.


----------



## Carolg

Slept well last night, awake once but not up to loo. Alarm woke me which is unusual. 8.6 this morning, so a step in right direction. Have a good day all.where is time going, half way through the week and to do list longer than the todone list.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the 7.8 too much Barbara...understandable...great news about your granddaughter...sorry to hear about the cold...no doubt a 'little gift' from your grandchildren...now you'll be able to settle down...relax a little...hopefully you'll see that cold/earache off ASAP.



Thanks Bubbsie feel awful ATM hopefully in a couple of days will feel better.


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.2 for me, always happy to have a HS.
> Wishing you all a good day.



Congrats on your HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here...might have to drop my Tresiba again!

I hope all you sick bunnies are feeling better asap.


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon. I’m pleased to hear your Granddaughter is out of hospital and doing well.
> I had my Apendix out 60odd years ago, now  back in them days it required several days stay in hospital in bed. Thankfully things have changed a lot since then.



Thank you, it's a quick turn around in hospital these days like you my daughter had her appendix removed 30 years ago with a 5 day stay in hospital, now it's 24-36 hours stay.


----------



## Barbara W

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!




Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning, hope everyone who is under the weather feels better soon (including me lol) woke to 8.0 this morning I didn't sleep very well so that doesn't help with the numbers  hope everyone else has a good day X


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.3 for me today. Busy day at work today will involve packing ready for our office move on Monday.


----------



## Kaylz

Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Bit late on parade this morning, but it was a 4.4 rising to4.6 once I'd sorted the dogs out. Didn't get above 6.5 yesterday and near my lower limit of 4.2 all night so might need to look at Lantus reduction again
View media item 159


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


At least a HS, congrats. though probably doesn't make up for waiting in the freezing cold and having to go to the appointment. I hope yours day gets better


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.2 for me, always happy to have a HS.
> Wishing you all a good day.


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## AJLang

GOod morning everyone. 6.1 this morning with a smooth line through the night 
Good luck with you eye appointment Kaylz x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.3 here


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


Congrats on the HS!  Hope you can get warm soon


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 7.7 for me today.  Managed to achieve this by correcting right before I went to sleep - started at 10.0, did 2 unit correction, checked at 2am and was 5.7, brief hypo according to libre at 3am but then liver kicked in and woke up at a reasonable level.  Feeling tired today and probably won't repeat the experiment but was interesting to see the difference the pre-sleep correction made.  I just dont like the idea of have insulin on board while I'm sleeping!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.2 for me, always happy to have a HS.
> Wishing you all a good day.


Another 'Bingo' Jo...well done!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Thanks Bubbsie feel awful ATM hopefully in a couple of days will feel better.


Barbara...its awful when we're not up to par...suspect you've had it for a few days...not reacted to it...prioritised your granddaughter...as we all would...now time to look after yourself...make sure you get back to full health...good food...lots of rest...I wouldn't worry about your numbers for the next few days...once you're well...then refocus your efforts...take care of yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


K thank goodness I drive myself...nothing makes me crosser than people being late...but...possibly a good excuse...when you have to get the kids to school...often it never goes to plan...so bear with them...hope you have warm clothing on...good news on the HS...and good luck with the appointment.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


Sorry you're feeling poorly Ditto and do hope you begin to feel better soon. That cough of yours doesn't sound good ~ hope you haven't a chest infection. Take care ~ drink lots water ~ and keep warm x


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon peoples. Thank you for all good wishes. I only have cough and cold, I'm a wimp!  6.8 @ 5.48am, then I went back to bed after breakfast and watching Dr Now performing bariatric surgery on fat people in Texas. Rather them than me!


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.





Barbara W said:


> A bit late posting woke to 7.8 this morning highest number for a while but may have something to do with the cold + sore throat and earache I'm fighting off , all thanks to the grandchildren at the weekend lol.   My granddaughter is out of hospital after the appendix removal relieved all went well and back home with mum.


Glad to hear your granddaughter is home & recovering ~ sorry to hear you're under the weather Barbara & hope you get better soon, take care & look after yourself x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. I'm watching 100 Year Old Drivers. They shouldn't be on the road!  Everybody should be retested at 60 and every year after that imho.
> 
> 6.3 @ 9.33am. I keep lying in due to having horrendous cough, cold and all the rest of it. I hurt all over. It hurts round my body when I cough. That's a lot of surface that's hurting! On the mend now hopefully. Have had the odd swig of Venos though I believe it puts one's blood pressure up.
> 
> It's a ginger biscuit for sickness, not a chocolate biscuit!


I watched that programme too Ditto ~ l particularly liked the 90yr old lady (or was she 100?) she was lovely ~ such a character with a sense of humour ~ and she passed her assessment with flying colours. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lin...just after 3am...hope you can get some sleep later...I've never tested before getting up...might give it a try...what a difference.


I've tested before getting out of bed for some time now (when I have test strips that is!) Experimented testing before I lift my head off the pillow like @Northern does ~ and found my levels much lower than after putting my feet on the floor ~ that's when our levels begin to elevate. I reckon with the bgls you've been having, you could possibly have readings in the 4's. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good afternoon peoples. Thank you for all good wishes. I only have cough and cold, I'm a wimp!  6.8 @ 5.48am, then I went back to bed after breakfast and watching Dr Now performing bariatric surgery on fat people in Texas. Rather them than me!


Eeeeeew! Agree with you there Ditto! x


----------



## Kaylz

Good afternoon folks!  that's me caught up in everything now, hope everyone feeling yucky feels better soon, that's me home, was seen to promptly but couldnt be fitted in this morning so had to return at 1:20 for an injection, back next week hopefully for the other eye  but best to get it sorted!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's
> only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


Congrats on another house spec Kaylz xx


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.2 for me, always happy to have a HS.
> Wishing you all a good day.


Another HS Jo, you must be doing something right x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not had time to catch up, will do later, thanks @Bubbsie and @New-journey I'm sat outside waiting in the freezing cold and she's only just text to say she's been delayed! She was meant to have picked me up by now and could have at least let me know a bit sooner!  anyway 5.2 for me and will let you all know how I get on, have a lovely day folks!  x


Hope you were wrapped up warm K ~ she's not played fair with you has she leaving you to wait in the cold for 15mins or so Hope your day improves as it gets longer, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> GOod morning everyone. 6.1 this morning with a smooth line through the night
> Good luck with you eye appointment Kaylz x


Much better Amanda ~ pleased for you, you take care now (((hugs))) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...feeling slightly more 'with it' today...lets see how long that lasts...good luck with you appointment @Kaylz ...think it's today?...woke to a 5.3


Good afternoon Bubbsie ~ good feeling when you've slept well ~ helps to take on the days challenges ~ hope your afternoon is going well, take care x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good afternoon Bubbsie ~ good feeling when you've slept well ~ helps to take on the days challenges ~ hope your afternoon is going well, take care x


Did have a good sleep thanks WL...slept so well....woke up with a creased  faced...just been out for a walk with Harry...kept my sunglasses on...did a massive house tidy this morning...this place was like a pig sty...now shattered...going to be windy this evening...just waiting to get the fire lit...sit back...relax...still winding down from last week


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I've tested before getting out of bed for some time now (when I have test strips that is!) Experimented testing before I lift my head off the pillow like @Northern does ~ and found my levels much lower than after putting my feet on the floor ~ that's when our levels begin to elevate. I reckon with the bgls you've been having, you could possibly have readings in the 4's. x


Not sure about that WL...keep meaning to...forget to take meter with me...will try & remember this evening...be interested to see.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Not sure about that WL...keep meaning to...forget to take meter with me...will try & remember this evening...be interested to see.


Worth trying Bubbs ~ set your alarm or leave a note on your banister to take meter up with you ~ this is when two meters come in handy I keep my meter in bed with me by my other pillow ~ not for company you understand!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Did have a good sleep thanks WL...slept so well....woke up with a creased  faced...just been out for a walk with Harry...kept my sunglasses on...did a massive house tidy this morning...this place was like a pig sty...now shattered...going to be windy this evening...just waiting to get the fire lit...sit back...relax...still winding down from last week


Creases on your face oh no hope nothing like Harry's (no offence Harry, your wrinkly face is an accepted part of your lovable face & persona!) I've often woken up with tramlines on my face only adding to the existing ones! The wind is picking up here too ~ better baton down everything out back ~ and its bloomin' freezing now. Enjoy your evening Bubbs x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Wednesday folks ~ tippling down all day ~ getting windy too.
Late posting this mornings bgl. Spoiled my run of 5's with a 6.5 at 10.26am ~ overslept! Ah well tomorrows another day. Hope everyone who's off colour today feels better soon ~ hence the pic to lift your spirits, take care all. x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.1 today. I have hardly slept in hospital. I hope they let me home today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept soundly...so soundly didn't hear the noise of the Wii machine hitting the floor last night...wonder how that happened?...couldn't have been Churchill (the cat) who insists on sitting right next to it...he's denying it...RIP Wii machine...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.1 today. I have hardly slept in hospital. I hope they let me home today.


Amanda..so sorry to hear you were admitted...not surprised you haven't slept...hospital is hardly the most restful environment...hoping you are well enough to return home today...keep us updated when you can...take care.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.1 today. I have hardly slept in hospital. I hope they let me home today.


I hope you are feeling much better, Amanda, if tired, and they let you home today {{{HUGS}}} Take care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good morning  Sensor died yesterday, so it's a Contour Next 6.1 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.1 today. I have hardly slept in hospital. I hope they let me home today.


Morning Amanda ~ sorry it was necessary for you to be hospitalised and that sleep eluded you ~ I too hope you will be well enough to be discharged today ~ thinking of you and sending love and {{{{{{huge hugs}}}}}} xxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.1 Horizontal and 5.3 vertical with a 7.0 on a finger prick. 
@AJLang hospitals and sleep do not mix. Home soon I hope.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Morning Amanda ~ sorry it was necessary for you to be hospitalised and that sleep eluded you ~ I too hope you will be well enough to be discharged today ~ thinking of you and sending love and {{{{{{huge hugs}}}}}} xxx


Missed your post about being in hospital. Hope you are better today and discharged wirralass. Carol


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 10.2 this morning but had 1/2 of Chinese take away. Trying for an earlier gp appointment as really tired, crabbit, memory poor, etc etc. Feel like a wimp but fed up searching memory banks for information that's maybe there, maybe not..thyroxine been changed over last few months, and I have read somewhere about metformin effects on folic acid and memory
Now having moaned, wish me luck 
Have a good day all


----------



## Mark Parrott

A wet good morning to you.  I awake this morning with a figure of 5.0.


----------



## Tally

Morning all 7.0 this morning have a good day folks


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.2 this morning but had 1/2 of Chinese take away. Trying for an earlier gp appointment as really tired, crabbit, memory poor, etc etc. Feel like a wimp but fed up searching memory banks for information that's maybe there, maybe not..thyroxine been changed over last few months, and I have read somewhere about metformin effects on folic acid and memory
> Now having moaned, wish me luck
> Have a good day all


Carol...if you're not feeling too well...I wouldn't worry too much about your levels...when unwell BG won't behave...not much we can do with that...good to get to see your GP early...we know when we're 'not feeling right'...hope it gets addressed ASAP...good luck.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...if you're not feeling too well...I wouldn't worry too much about your levels...when unwell BG won't behave...not much we can do with that...good to get to see your GP early...we know when we're 'not feeling right'...hope it gets addressed ASAP...good luck.


Thanks Barbara. You are right, I am more worried about the other stuff


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks Barbara. You are right, I am more worried about the other stuff


Absolutely Carol...we have to prioritise...good luck.


----------



## Bloden

Tally said:


> Morning all 7.0 this morning have a good day folks


Snap, Tally! A 7.0 for me too. How have you been getting on, newbie?

Morning all. Back at work on Monday, so trying to squeeze every last drop of fun out of every last second of freedom!


----------



## Ally beetle

Yesterday 4.7 yay but today 7.4 not yay had cod and chips so that is the reason I suspect!!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.9 head still on pillow and 5.2 after sorting the dogs out.

I hope you feel better soon Amanda and are able to get some sleep {{hugs}}.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Off for fasting bloods in a mo. Oh the joy! So looking forward to breakfast.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  from a cold part of Scotland lol but I don't care as I'm relaxing in the house today! 

@AJLang sorry to see you've ended up in hospital, hope they let you home and you feel better soon! Hugs

@Carolg good luck with the Drs

Anyway a 4.6 for me today and all I can say is ouch my eye is very tender to move today lol

Have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Not had a chance to read any posts , so I hope you are all ok. 
It’s 6.6 today.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.2 this morning but had 1/2 of Chinese take away. Trying for an earlier gp appointment as really tired, crabbit, memory poor, etc etc. Feel like a wimp but fed up searching memory banks for information that's maybe there, maybe not..thyroxine been changed over last few months, and I have read somewhere about metformin effects on folic acid and memory
> Now having moaned, wish me luck
> Have a good day all


Good luck Carol! I hope they can get to the bottom of and you feel brighter soon


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.9 after a difficult evening getting home with cancelled trains and missing connections. I over treated a low and then went very high. 
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Tally

Bloden said:


> Snap, Tally! A 7.0 for me too. How have you been getting on, newbie?
> 
> Morning all. Back at work on Monday, so trying to squeeze every last drop of fun out of every last second of freedom!



I’m getting there I think  just taking a day at a time.

Enjoy the remains of your holidays


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.1 today. I have hardly slept in hospital. I hope they let me home today.


Great number considering you are in hospital and hope they let you home today. Hugs


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.9 after a difficult evening getting home with cancelled trains and missing connections. I over treated a low and then went very high.
> Wishing you all a good day.


New day today Jo...and a 5.9 is not bad considering the stress of yesterday...you're home...that's the main thing...hope your time is your own today...then you can relax a little.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> New day today Jo...and a 5.9 is not bad considering the stress of yesterday...you're home...that's the main thing...hope your time is your own today...then you can relax a little.


Yes, it is a new day and at home so can cook my own food as well as rest!
That naughty Churchill, I expect he just purred when you told him off!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  from a cold part of Scotland lol but I don't care as I'm relaxing in the house today!
> 
> @AJLang sorry to see you've ended up in hospital, hope they let you home and you feel better soon! Hugs
> 
> @Carolg good luck with the Drs
> 
> Anyway a 4.6 for me today and all I can say is ouch my eye is very tender to move today lol
> 
> Have a lovely day folks!  xx


I hope the pain gets better today and good you can rest and recover. Have a lovely day too.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Glad to hear your granddaughter is home & recovering ~ sorry to hear you're under the weather Barbara & hope you get better soon, take care & look after yourself x
> 
> View attachment 4804



Thanks Wirralass granddaughter is doing well getting really spoilt and loving all the attention.  As for me not feeling great still but I'll get there. X


----------



## Barbara W

Morning all, woke late after being awake half the night , woke to 8.6 slightly raised temperature but think I feel better than yesterday although still feel rubbish.

AJLang hope you get home soon .

Kaylz have a good restful day. 

Carol hope you feel better soon.


----------



## New-journey

Barbara W said:


> Morning all, woke late after being awake half the night , woke to 8.6 slightly raised temperature but think I feel better than yesterday although still feel rubbish.
> 
> AJLang hope you get home soon .
> 
> Kaylz have a good restful day.
> 
> Carol hope you feel better soon.


I hope you feel better soon and can catch up on sleep during the day.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Yes, it is a new day and at home so can cook my own food as well as rest!
> That naughty Churchill, I expect he just purred when you told him off!


Urghhhhhhhhh...didn't tell him off Jo...didn't have the heart...he doesn't ask for much...no as demanding as Harry...thought I'd be spending the day at home...seems like I'll be off to London for work at some point today...hey ho!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning all, woke late after being awake half the night , woke to 8.6 slightly raised temperature but think I feel better than yesterday although still feel rubbish.
> 
> AJLang hope you get home soon .
> 
> Kaylz have a good restful day.
> 
> Carol hope you feel better soon.


Barbara...hope that small improvement means that virus is on the wane...don't sweat on those numbers...concentrate on getting yourself absolutely well...hope you can rest up today...take care.


----------



## grainger

Hey all. Was 7.2 today. 

Hope everyone starts feeling better soon!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 8.5 for me on Tuesday then..... I started with the sickness bug which hubby started with on Monday evening

27/9/2017
BG: 26.3 ~ waking on Wednesday  ~ did sick day insulin
BG: 21.0 Tuesday
BG: 18.8 ~ did sick day insulin
BG: 15.4 ~ did sick Day insulin
BG 15.1 ~ did sick day insulin + basal
Not eating all day Wednesday

28/9/2017
BG: 19.6 Thursday  ~ did sick day insulin
BG: 12.8 ~ did sick day insulin ~ waking
Basal insulin
BG: 12.3 ~ sick day insulin ~ ate x1 round of bread with soft cheese spread on ~ breakfast

Ketones
Wednesday 27/9/2017
7:51am 2.1
13:05pm 0.5
21:04pm 0.8

Thursday 28/9/2017
5:08am 0.4
9:20am 0.6


----------



## mum2westiesGill

These have altered since two days ago ~ Feeling really upset at seeing that these have altered since I started with my sickness/vomiting bug on Tuesday evening


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.8 @ 6.36am high for me, think it's because I slept on the sofa and it's half a foot too short, my legs were crinkled.  



> Feeling really upset


(((hugs))) The readings will go down when you're feeling better I'm sure.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Ditto said:


> (((hugs))) The readings will go down when you're feeling better I'm sure.



I really do hope they do come back down. The vomiting was overnight on Tuesday & into yesterday until about midday & today I'm still not feeling my normal self


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. I'm home!!!! It appears that I have a weird ECG but it's normal for me because it was the same three years ago when I had detailed heart tests which were completely fine. He's not sure what has caused the symptoms but it may be a virus etc. But no diagnosis until I've had a stress echo heart test done as an outpatient.


----------



## Ljc

mum2westiesGill said:


> I really do hope they do come back down. The vomiting was overnight on Tuesday & into yesterday until about midday & today I'm still not feeling my normal self


Hope you start to feel much better soon.
Once you feel better your levels will come back down.
Illnesses and infections play merry hell with our BGs don’t they.


----------



## AJLang

mum2westiesGill said:


> I really do hope they do come back down. The vomiting was overnight on Tuesday & into yesterday until about midday & today I'm still not feeling my normal self


Gill I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling so unwell. Well done on keeping to the sick day rules although I'm sure there is some advice on sick day rules about still having easy to absorb carbs e.g. Full sugar Coke, ice cream etc (with relevant bolus). I think it is to reduce ketones so that you don't get starvation ketones. It may be worth checking with your DSN because different areas have different sick day rules. I hope that you feel better very soon


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm home!!!! It appears that I have a weird ECG but it's normal for me because it was the same three years ago when I had detailed heart tests which were completely fine. He's not sure what has caused the symptoms but it may be a virus etc. But no diagnosis until I've had a stress echo heart test done as an outpatient.


Glad you are home. Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ late checking in today with an 8.3 at 05.46am ~ and 6.6 at 14.17 so numbers coming down slowly ~ awake at silly hour no sleep since then ugh! Yawn! ¥$^•%@# tired! Grrrrr!


----------



## Sprogladite

2.9 for me today, and not a clue why! Not complaining though, it was actually easier to achieve good levels by under treating the hypo (thanks to foot on ground syndrome) and doing a tiny pre emptive correction when I got to work.  Have been in target all day


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...arrived home around 9pm last night...good days work...later met friends for dinner...arrived home relaxed despite the A1(M)/London traffic...shattered...bed at midnight...wide awake at 4am...urghhh...HbA1c test this morning...so the last six months of hard work about to be put to the 'test'...the weekend wait for results...no idea why I get so tense...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...arrived home around 9pm last night...good days work...later met friends for dinner...arrived home relaxed despite the A1(M)/London traffic...shattered...bed at midnight...wide awake at 4am...urghhh...HbA1c test this morning...so the last six months of hard work about to be put to the 'test'...the weekend wait for results...no idea why I get so tense...woke to a 5.7.


I'm sure you'll be fine Bubbsie, but good luck with the test 

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm home!!!! It appears that I have a weird ECG but it's normal for me because it was the same three years ago when I had detailed heart tests which were completely fine. He's not sure what has caused the symptoms but it may be a virus etc. But no diagnosis until I've had a stress echo heart test done as an outpatient.


Your home Amanda...you must be relieved...hope you get some quality rest over the weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 3.6 which woke me up, have appointment with my DSN at nine to talk about meters and going to USA soon. 
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...arrived home around 9pm last night...good days work...later met friends for dinner...arrived home relaxed despite the A1(M)/London traffic...shattered...bed at midnight...wide awake at 4am...urghhh...HbA1c test this morning...so the last six months of hard work about to be put to the 'test'...the weekend wait for results...no idea why I get so tense...woke to a 5.7.


That's not much sleep at all, hope you can relax later. I understand the worry and sure you will get good results. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's not much sleep at all, hope you can relax later. I understand the worry and sure you will get good results. Good luck with everything.


Thanks Jo...hoping to relax at home today...just potter round doing nothing...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 3.6 which woke me up, have appointment with my DSN at nine to talk about meters and going to USA soon.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Urghhhhhhhhhhhh...another in need of sleep?...hope levels back to normal...is this the appointment where you get the 'all singing all dancing' new meter...good luck with your appointment...and the New York trip...not that I'm bitter...but...you get New York...I get 'Up North'.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 3.6 which woke me up, have appointment with my DSN at nine to talk about meters and going to USA soon.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Good luck with DSN - sounds like a basal reduction might be needed, waking at that level. Hope you've got all your meds etc. sorted for your trip!


----------



## Carolg

Good luck everyone having tests etc.thought I woke up early, but compared to others my 6 o'clock wake was almost a long lie. 8.9 for me. Thank crunchie  it's Friday


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.8 here.


----------



## Ally beetle

7.0 really annoying as I had hardly any carbs yesterday and tried really hard to get blood sugars down but oh well will try to work at it today it was nearly 7 all day yesterday as well


----------



## Tally

Morning folks happy Friday, according to my libre I woke to 5.4 but finger prick says 6.7  will continue my comparisons for the next wee while especially as it looks like I was down as low as 4 for a good chunk of my night 

Good luck to all those with tests and appointments today


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, woke to 8.2 this morning, had a better sleep and i feel alittle better.
Hope you all have a good weekend.

Good luck with your appointment New-journey


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Bubbsie 5.7 and having my blood taken this morning for my review on the 9th which will be the start of my 4th year on the diabetes trail.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 two mornings on the trot. Usual washing line scenario overnight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hello peeps!  I awake with a 5.6 this morning.  Very pleased as after last nights carb heavy meal, went to bed on an 8.5.  Actually that wasn't bad considering I has a pudding which consisted of a chocolate muffin topped with chocolate blancmange, butterscotch angel delight, cream & crumbled flake.  Week today is my HbA1c.  Good luck with yours today. @Bubbsie.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.3 today  Glaucoma appointment today. The optician told me last week that according to the visual field test I had lost more sight in my left eye (10 spots missing out of 26) so today's appointment should be "interesting".


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  good luck with the blood tests @Bubbsie and @khskel and hope your appointment goes well @New-journey  a so close yet so far 5.1 for me today, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang good luck today x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhh...another in need of sleep?...hope levels back to normal...is this the appointment where you get the 'all singing all dancing' new meter...good luck with your appointment...and the New York trip...not that I'm bitter...but...you get New York...I get 'Up North'.


Went back to sleep and set snooze on my alarm three times. I already have my new meter and not happy with it. Oh well, see if I get the smart meter. 
Arizona in two weeks! No New York but not complaining at all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Another wet and grey morning, and a third postee on a 5.7.
Off to see the dermatologist shortly, hopefully they are going to confirm funding for a new treatment for my psoriasis as it is getting out of control again


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Went back to sleep and set snooze on my alarm three times. I already have my new meter and not happy with it. Oh well, see if I get the smart meter.
> Arizona in two weeks! No New York but not complaining at all.


Hopefully will be snoozing myself later...raining...drizzly here...just suits my mood this morning...so...decided going to come home...lit the fire...switch on rubbish TV...plonk myself in the comfy chair...just sink into it...New York/Arizona still preferable to 'Up North'...apologies to those 'Up North' figure of speech.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  good luck with the blood tests @Bubbsie and @khskel and hope your appointment goes well @New-journey  a so close yet so far 5.1 for me today, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Tomorrow K...5.2...my prediction...good number given the stress of this week with the eye problems.


----------



## Bubbsie

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.3 today  Glaucoma appointment today. The optician told me last week that according to the visual field test I had lost more sight in my left eye (10 spots missing out of 26) so today's appointment should be "interesting".


Good luck.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang good luck today x


Thank you Kaylz x


----------



## AJLang

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Another wet and grey morning, and a third postee on a 5.7.
> Off to see the dermatologist shortly, hopefully they are going to confirm funding for a new treatment for my psoriasis as it is getting out of control again


I hope you get the funding confirmed and that the new treatment works well.


----------



## AJLang

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck.


Thank you Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Hello peeps!  I awake with a 5.6 this morning.  Very pleased as after last nights carb heavy meal, went to bed on an 8.5.  Actually that wasn't bad considering I has a pudding which consisted of a chocolate muffin topped with chocolate blancmange, butterscotch angel delight, cream & crumbled flake.  Week today is my HbA1c.  Good luck with yours today. @Bubbsie.


'Sinned' myself last night Mark...went to one of the best Fish & Chip shops in London...in Waterloo...led astray by a friend...had the works...got home to a 6.7...relieved...thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning, woke to 8.2 this morning, had a better sleep and i feel alittle better.
> Hope you all have a good weekend.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment New-journey


Nothing like a decent sleep Barbara to perk you up...the weekend to look forward to...hope you get a chance to rest up.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. And its the last day at my old office in southwark, we move to a new built office on Monday in Stratford (right next to westfield shopping centre). Will half my journey each day.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Tomorrow K...5.2...my prediction...good number given the stress of this week with the eye problems.


Bubbsie the amount of times I've been through it and it never seems to effect my levels! Lol, I'm certainly not complaining about it though  hope you have a lovely day relaxing in front of the fire  just dont fall asleep too early! Haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Bubbsie the amount of times I've been through it and it never seems to effect my levels! Lol, I'm certainly not complaining about it though  hope you have a lovely day relaxing in front of the fire  just dont fall asleep too early! Haha x


A couple of little things to do...then home...feet up...fire lit...then just slumming it for the rest of the day


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A couple of little things to do...then home...feet up...fire lit...then just slumming it for the rest of the day


Sound like utter bliss  x


----------



## Sprogladite

Happy Friday everyone  5.8 for me today  no idea what's going on lol.  Even better had a lovely straight line through the whole night  shot up to 7.9 within 2 minutes of my feet touching the floor but we're just going to pretend that didn't happen


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sound like utter bliss  x


Home...all done...flu jab...feet up...indulging in a kitKat and another cup of coffee...fire about to be lit...hmmn...looking forward to a day for myself.


----------



## Amigo

Pouring down here but hoping it will stop by the time I go out. I’ve got a cold and the whole family are like a coughing, snivelling nocturnal concert  We are a sharing family!

Not surprisingly a 7.1 and have had to cancel my pneumonia and flu jab as a result. Still haven’t had my bloods taken for the diabetes review but that will have to wait. Im not keen on having them done whilst I feel like this as I know it will push the levels up. Hopefully ok in a day or two.

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Pouring down here but hoping it will stop by the time I go out. I’ve got a cold and the whole family are like a coughing, snivelling nocturnal concert  We are a sharing family!
> 
> Not surprisingly a 7.1 and have had to cancel my pneumonia and flu jab as a result. Still haven’t had my bloods taken for the diabetes review but that will have to wait. Im not keen on having them done whilst I feel like this as I know it will push the levels up. Hopefully ok in a day or two.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone


Hope you and your clan are feeling much better very soon


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, 7.1 @ 6.24am gotta lay off the Richmond's Sossies, they spike me summat terrible! Mind you, there's no real need for me to have six every single time...can't go for flu jab yet, still got the sniffles and Mum's caught it now, it's that time of year, break out the Venos. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Good luck to everyone with their appointments


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all, 7.1 @ 6.24am gotta lay off the Richmond's Sossies, they spike me summat terrible! Mind you, there's no real need for me to have six every single time...can't go for flu jab yet, still got the sniffles and Mum's caught it now, it's that time of year, break out the Venos. Have a good day everyone.


Get well soon  And get yourself some Black Farmer or Heck sausages - hardly a trace of carbs, and tasty!  Black Farmer are the best


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks ~ don't know what's going on with my numbers this week ~ some have been in the 6+.....7's.....8's! Unusual for me.
8.1 at 05.53am today then 7.3 at 11.14am. 
Hope you're all ok ~ weekend almost here, take care friends x


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all, 7.1 @ 6.24am gotta lay off the Richmond's Sossies, they spike me summat terrible! Mind you, there's no real need for me to have six every single time...can't go for flu jab yet, still got the sniffles and Mum's caught it now, it's that time of year, break out the Venos. Have a good day everyone.


Myfitnesspal gives 2 Richmond sausages as 15 carbs. So 45 carbs for 6, that's as much as in a bowl of pasta! As Northie says, get some Heck or Black Farmer!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> 27/9/2017
> BG: 26.3 ~ waking on Wednesday  ~ did sick day insulin
> BG: 21.0 Tuesday
> BG: 18.8 ~ did sick day insulin
> BG: 15.4 ~ did sick Day insulin
> BG 15.1 ~ did sick day insulin + basal
> Not eating all day Wednesday
> 
> 28/9/2017
> BG: 19.6 Thursday  ~ did sick day insulin
> BG: 12.8 ~ did sick day insulin ~ waking
> Basal insulin
> BG: 12.3 ~ sick day insulin ~ ate x1 round of bread with soft cheese spread on ~ breakfast



So after my awful numbers the last couple of days here's how it goes
28/9/2017
After the 12.3
~
15.0
12.5 
8.9 ~ Bedtime ~ within target

29/9/2017 
7.7 ~ During the night ~ within target 
6.4 ~ Waking ~ within target

Ketones are back to 0.1 which seems to be normal for me 

So ￼￼￼￼￼￼   right now I'm so happy that my BG numbers & ketones have come right back down again


----------



## Ljc

@mum2westiesGill . Looks like you’re on the mend at last.
It always amazes me how our bodies know before we do that we’re ill. 
I hope you’re feeling much better in yourself.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all, 7.1 @ 6.24am gotta lay off the Richmond's Sossies, they spike me summat terrible! Mind you, there's no real need for me to have six every single time...can't go for flu jab yet, still got the sniffles and Mum's caught it now, it's that time of year, break out the Venos. Have a good day everyone.


What do you think of these sausages Ditto?
Asda's Extra Special Pork sausages
90% Meat per sausage
2.2g carbs of which is 0,7 sugar per sausage
Also
Asda's Extra Special Pork cocktail sausages
90% Meat per sausage
1.3 carbs of which 0.8 sugar per sausage
Asda also do Extra Special Pork Cumberland sausages.
Enjoy! x


----------



## SHORAN

5.2 on 27th
4.2 yesterday
5.2 today


----------



## Amigo

SHORAN said:


> 5.2 on 27th
> 4.2 yesterday
> 5.2 today



Spot on!


----------



## SHORAN

Thanks ! It's hardish work but you gotta try haven't you ?


----------



## Grogg1

SHORAN said:


> 5.2 on 27th
> 4.2 yesterday
> 5.2 today


Blooming good.  Even if I have eaten nothing for over 12 hours and gone to bed 8 hours earlier on a 5 or low 6 I usually wake on a high 6


----------



## Wirrallass

SHORAN said:


> 5.2 on 27th
> 4.2 yesterday
> 5.2 today


Well done for getting TWO House Specials SHORAN x (Edited)


----------



## SHORAN

Wow that good eh ?... I didn't realise it was.

Now I am worried I may not be diabetic and I'm gonna have to leave you all ! ; )


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for the sossie info. I have four for breakfast tomorrow, no idea what they are, they're in a pack with black pud and other breakfast stuff.  After that I will give sossies a rest for a bit.

My levels are going up and up but there again I'm quite stressed at the minute so maybe that's it. Very worrying, I don't like it. I'm only supposed to be pre-diabetic as well. Ha!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Thanks for the sossie info. I have four for breakfast tomorrow, no idea what they are, they're in a pack with black pud and other breakfast stuff.  After that I will give sossies a rest for a bit.
> 
> My levels are going up and up but there again I'm quite stressed at the minute so maybe that's it. Very worrying, I don't like it. I'm only supposed to be pre-diabetic as well. Ha!


Stress & worry won't do your bgls any favours Ditto ~ and you're not well so don't beat yourself up ~ as you recover so will your bgls.
You don't have to give up sausages all together ~ just choose the high % meat ones with low carb like I mentioned. The sausages in the pack you mentioned are probably low quality with low % of meat. Pleeeze pleeeze think twice before you buy those packs again x


----------



## Ditto

Yes, I'm not quite over the sniffles yet, it was a really bad bug, so could be that. 

Re sausages, I only really like the sausages I get to eat when staying in 'hotels' in Blackpool. They do fabulous sausages.  I can take them or leave them, like cakes and biscuits. I only had them so much this week due to that daft shop I did last week. 2 bags of Richmonds for a fiver. My brother wanted a bag and I ended up with the other.


----------



## Wirrallass

02.23am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4841


I totally agree with this statement


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I hope you all have a good Saturday.
5.3 on meter 4.3 says Libre I’m loving this sensor.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 3.8 after being low yesterday, don't know what is going on but have reduced lantus and rapid. This is the first time I have woken up to lows and now two of them! 
My DSN didn't have a smart meter to give me and told me I must have lost hypo awareness because my Hb1AC was too low. I corrected her and said I feel low at 4.2 but she still wants me to have higher numbers. 
I am spending the day learning the next level of my Restorative Justice training so hope I can stay awake. Just discovered The Last Leg was on last night, I am happy!
I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Ljc

SHORAN said:


> 5.2 on 27th
> 4.2 yesterday
> 5.2 today


Great numbers and two house specials *yay *


----------



## Wirrallass

Haven't tested yet but........


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  I hope you all have a good Saturday.
> 5.3 on meter 4.3 says Libre I’m loving this sensor.


Morning Lin ~ nice numbers there today ~ thanks, you have a good day too x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Thanks for the sossie info. I have four for breakfast tomorrow, no idea what they are, they're in a pack with black pud and other breakfast stuff.  After that I will give sossies a rest for a bit.
> 
> My levels are going up and up but there again I'm quite stressed at the minute so maybe that's it. Very worrying, I don't like it. I'm only supposed to be pre-diabetic as well. Ha!


Ditto...you're usually in the 6s...most of the time the lower half...still possible you're in pre diabetic range...just step away from those sausages.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Haven't tested yet but........
> View attachment 4842


Good morning @wirralass sorry to hear you had another night awake, hope you have a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 3.8 after being low yesterday, don't know what is going on but have reduced lantus and rapid. This is the first time I have woken up to lows and now two of them!
> My DSN didn't have a smart meter to give me and told me I must have lost hypo awareness because my Hb1AC was too low. I corrected her and said I feel low at 4.2 but she still wants me to have higher numbers.
> I am spending the day learning the next level of my Restorative Justice training so hope I can stay awake. Just discovered The Last Leg was on last night, I am happy!
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Morning Jo, good luck with your training  ~ need matchsticks to keep your eyes open? Some DSN's think they know it all ~ you know what you're talking about ~ you tell her! Thanks, you enjoy your Saturday too x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...after a hectic start had a quiet day yesterday...so enjoyed it...woke to a 5.7...looking forward to a relaxing at home...unless of course that phone rings.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning @wirralass sorry to hear you had another night awake, hope you have a good day.


Aw thanks NJ, I'll be going for a long walk early evening come rain hail or shine ~ see if that will knock me out! x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4841


Stressful WL...hope you get to relax over the weekend...get that sleep pattern back in order...been a 'mad' couple of weeks for me...thankfully been managing to sleep at least...enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 3.8 after being low yesterday, don't know what is going on but have reduced lantus and rapid. This is the first time I have woken up to lows and now two of them!
> My DSN didn't have a smart meter to give me and told me I must have lost hypo awareness because my Hb1AC was too low. I corrected her and said I feel low at 4.2 but she still wants me to have higher numbers.
> I am spending the day learning the next level of my Restorative Justice training so hope I can stay awake. Just discovered The Last Leg was on last night, I am happy!
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Frustrating for you Jo...but you have been manically busy...hopefully after a rest things will settle down...frustrating when our appointments become challenging...what happened to discussion...reason...I no longer see the DSN at the local practice...we agree on absolutely nothing in respect of my diabetes management...she considers my testing obsessive...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...after a hectic start had a quiet day yesterday...so enjoyed it...woke to a 5.7...looking forward to a relaxing at home...unless of course that phone rings.


Morning Bubbsie ~ hoping you don't get that phone call so you can enjoy the weekend ~ unlike yourself no sleep again for me last night Maintaining the 5's ~ you must be doing something right  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Stressful WL...hope you get to relax over the weekend...get that sleep pattern back in order...been a 'mad' couple of weeks for me...thankfully been managing to sleep at least...enjoy the weekend.


Thank you Bubbs ~ it seems my body doesn't recognise the word sleephopefully I'll crash tonight. It's more than likely that current stress issues is the reason for not sleeping which need attending to x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie ~ hoping you don't get that phone call so you can enjoy the weekend ~ unlike yourself no sleep again for me last night Maintaining the 5's ~ you must be doing something right  x


So difficult to get back into a good sleep routine...often have several days where I'm up so early...seems like there was no point in going to bed at all...usually it settles down...the more we fret on it...the harder it is to overcome...hope this weekend brings you some relief...yes still managing to stay in the 5's...just...difficult to stick to a routine when my working hours are so erratic...we'll see early next week what the results of that are.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I totally agree with this statement


Were you up all night too Lin? This is me.......


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Frustrating for you Jo...but you have been manically busy...hopefully after a rest things will settle down...frustrating when our appointments become challenging...what happened to discussion...reason...I no longer see the DSN at the local practice...we agree on absolutely nothing in respect of my diabetes management...she considers my testing obsessive...enjoy your weekend.


Thanks and I will, I could almost predict word for word what she will say, does make me laugh! I do actually like  her, she is just scared. Luckily I get my support here on the forum and not with my medical team! Enjoy your weeeknd too.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...after a hectic start had a quiet day yesterday...so enjoyed it...woke to a 5.7...looking forward to a relaxing at home...unless of course that phone rings.


Another good number, sure you will get a good result. I hope you can relax today and that the phone doesn't ring.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Another good number, sure you will get a good result. I hope you can relax today and that the phone doesn't ring.


I shouldn't really complain Jo...need to earn a living...so I suppose its all good...finally got some invoices paid...so can relax a little hopefully.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and I will, I could almost predict word for word what she will say, does make me laugh! I do actually like  her, she is just scared. Luckily I get my support here on the forum and not with my medical team! Enjoy your weeeknd too.


Same here Jo...although not sure the DSN is worried by what any of her 'charges' have to say...she just doesn't listen...she used to be lead DSN at a large local hospital...had high hopes...sadly dashed at my first appointment...can't believe how naïve I was before I joined the forum...would have put up with that before...now...want to have a two way conversation...hopefully learn from it...not the case...learnt most of what I know here...like you...straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 after a level night.
Flu jab and car in for MOT this morning.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Unlike you I did manage a couple of hours. It’s a pain in the proverbial isn’t it.



wirralass said:


> Were you up all night too Lin? This is me.......
> View attachment 4843


That’s us to a T lol.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Can't test this morning.  Battery in meter is dead.  Has a lovely day out yesterday at the Peterborough Antiques Fair.  Luckily the rain held off (just!).  Made the mistake of not taking any lunch with me, so had to succumb to a hot dog.  I wasn't going to not eat the roll too with what they charged!  Hopefully I walked it off.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 5.3 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, with the usual 4.2 around 4.am.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  4.9 here, hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.9 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 8.0 here...eh?

Raining today, so it'll be easier to stay indoors and get prepared for Monday's classes!

Enjoy your weekends, ev1.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I'm having my last four sossies today!  I've had a look back over my readings, I've been high for a good few weeks. I don't like it.  I was lower when doing the SlimFast!

7.8 @ 7.59am but I'm incredibly stressed due to a financial matter. I'm going to have to start not worrying about it and just go with the flow, saylavee. I'd be rolling if I didn't have relatives.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> What do you think of these sausages Ditto?
> Asda's Extra Special Pork sausages
> 90% Meat per sausage
> 2.2g carbs of which is 0,7 sugar per sausage
> Also
> Asda's Extra Special Pork cocktail sausages
> 90% Meat per sausage
> 1.3 carbs of which 0.8 sugar per sausage
> Asda also do Extra Special Pork Cumberland sausages.
> Enjoy! x


What about the Asda extra special maple bacon sausages. Delicious and low carb. Freeze well as well


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Sunny here today. Out last night with friend for tea. Great and really nice to spend time with her, had nice meal, but chilli chicken noodles carb rich and guilt of leaving half but managed raspberry ice cream Sundae(almost licked bowl). Followed by cappuccino and wee bit shortbread. BG after 2 hours -19.1 ouch. Slept for a bit in chair then from 1 am till 8 without up during night. BG 10.1 this morning -so suprised. Worth every mmol for my mental health and hopefully my friends. Perhaps low carb sausage and egg for breakfast as meeting sister /sisters for lunch.  Mrs usually never out.


----------



## Ally beetle

5.3 this morning. quite happy with this reading. I hope this stays like this today


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Sunny here today. Out last night with friend for tea. Great and really nice to spend time with her, had nice meal, but chilli chicken noodles carb rich and guilt of leaving half but managed raspberry ice cream Sundae(almost licked bowl). Followed by cappuccino and wee bit shortbread. BG after 2 hours -19.1 ouch. Slept for a bit in chair then from 1 am till 8 without up during night. BG 10.1 this morning -so suprised. Worth every mmol for my mental health and hopefully my friends. Perhaps low carb sausage and egg for breakfast as meeting sister /sisters for lunch.  Mrs usually never out.


Miss shortbread Carol...won't keep any in the house...would disappear in a flash!.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Morning all. I'm having my last four sossies today!  I've had a look back over my readings, I've been high for a good few weeks. I don't like it.  I was lower when doing the SlimFast!
> 
> 7.8 @ 7.59am but I'm incredibly stressed due to a financial matter. I'm going to have to start not worrying about it and just go with the flow, saylavee. I'd be rolling if I didn't have relatives.


Just refocus Ditto...ditch the carby sausages...substitute...I use Tesco's finest chipolatas...1.4 for two...a that rate you could eat a whole packet if you wanted (not suggesting you would)...still be lower than the Richmond ones.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> What about the Asda extra special maple bacon sausages. Delicious and low carb. Freeze well as well


Might try those Carol...a trip to Asda on Monday...can't bear supermarket shopping at the weekends!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thank you Bubbs ~ it seems my body doesn't recognise the word sleephopefully I'll crash tonight. It's more than likely that current stress issues is the reason for not sleeping which need attending to x


Having a lazy day...this morning been on a nostalgia trip WL...perusing some of the old threads...on a bit of a 'liking' fest...enjoyed it...seeing the contrast between now & then...amazing...can't believe how naive I was when I started here... very cathartic.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> What about the Asda extra special maple bacon sausages. Delicious and low carb. Freeze well as well


Haven't tried those yet Carolg coz I wasn't sure about the taste of maple syrup ~ but.....will put them on my list for next week's shop ~ thanks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Having a lazy day...this morning been on a nostalgia trip WL...perusing some of the old threads...on a bit of a 'liking' fest...enjoyed it...seeing the contrast between now & then...amazing...can't believe how naive I was when I started here... very cathartic.


I took a look at some of my very earliest posts not so long ago Bubbs ~ like yourself couldn't believe how green I was ~ have learned so much on the forum since then. One of the best things I ever did was to join up! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Miss shortbread Carol...won't keep any in the house...would disappear in a flash!.


For a minute I thought you were talking about a Miss Shortbread and wondered who the devil is she?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.3 for me today. Off out soon to do some pottery painting today.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Having a lazy day...this morning been on a nostalgia trip WL...perusing some of the old threads...on a bit of a 'liking' fest...enjoyed it...seeing the contrast between now & then...amazing...can't believe how naive I was when I started here... very cathartic.



I did the same thing Bubbsie and realised my levels were much better in the early, post shock of diagnosis days. I never have waking 5's now so time to re-focus! 

A 6.3 this morning after late carby party food which was thankfully so bad I didn't eat much! Kind of 'mum's been to Iceland but far too many hours ago!'


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Miss shortbread Carol...won't keep any in the house...would disappear in a flash!.


My friend gave me a lovely tin from m&s, unfortunately full of shortbread. I've worked my way steadily through most of it, but think the birds are getting it today. Last night made me realise that meds are not dealing with high carbs, si I have to with diet. Meds ain't the miracle. Love the tin though, keep it for low carb snacks


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Haven't tried those yet Carolg coz I wasn't sure about the taste of maple syrup ~ but.....will put them on my list for next week's shop ~ thanks x


The others in the range are nice, but different carb amounts.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> For a minute I thought you were talking about a Miss Shortbread and wondered who the devil is she?


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I did the same thing Bubbsie and realised my levels were much better in the early, post shock of diagnosis days. I never have waking 5's now so time to re-focus!
> 
> A 6.3 this morning after late carby party food which was thankfully so bad I didn't eat much! Kind of 'mum's been to Iceland but far too many hours ago!'


Think that's a plan amigo. It's easy to get complacent and I don't personally like that something in me is out of control, and that it's down to me to fix it. My head is saying the meds should do it, but my heart knows that's a lot of hoowie. It's all damage controls for me, think it's quite depressing altogether


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I did the same thing Bubbsie and realised my levels were much better in the early, post shock of diagnosis days. I never have waking 5's now so time to re-focus!
> 
> A 6.3 this morning after late carby party food which was thankfully so bad I didn't eat much! Kind of 'mum's been to Iceland but far too many hours ago!'


Believe we're are so enthusiastic at the start Amigo...then the reality sets in...so far I have managed to stay in the fives...but...getting the odd 6s & 7s...not entirely happy about that...but...have to have  day away from Diabetes occasionally...then when we're ill...stressed not much we can do about it...overall  we're doing the best we can in the moment...have to be satisfied with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Think that's a plan amigo. It's easy to get complacent and I don't personally like that something in me is out of control, and that it's down to me to fix it. My head is saying the meds should do it, but my heart knows that's a lot of hoowie. It's all damage controls for me, think it's quite depressing altogether


Carol...you can't get too rigid about it...come to the conclusion if my levels are higher than I expect/like as long as I know why...I can address it...resolve it...but...have to be in the right frame of mind...no point in forcing things if not ready...you're thinking about it...things will settle...hard work being virtuous all day...every day...we have to give ourselves some leeway from time to time.


----------



## Barbara W

Late posting totally forgot but woke to 7.8 this morning and not being able to hardly talk (I won't repeat what the OH) said lol,  although feeling slightly better still feeling under the weather.  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...you can't get too rigid about it...come to the conclusion if my levels are higher than I expect/like as long as I know why...I can address it...resolve it...but...have to be in the right frame of mind...no point in forcing things if not ready...you're thinking about it...things will settle...hard work being virtuous all day...every day...we have to give ourselves some leeway from time to time.


Thanks Barbara. Was really pleased as out for lunch and had garlic lemon chicken with mixed bean salad. Just checked level and 6.9 so my body and me can do it. Keep trying but live a little too


----------



## Bubbsie

A


Carolg said:


> Thanks Barbara. Was really pleased as out for lunch and had garlic lemon chicken with mixed bean salad. Just checked level and 6.9 so my body and me can do it. Keep trying but live a little too


Absolutely Carol...I met friends after work on Thursday...went for fish & chips...ate the lot...got up to a 6.7 later...just started off again the next day...enjoyed it...great to have an evening off.


----------



## Ditto

> a that rate you could eat a whole packet if you wanted (not suggesting you would)


I so would! It's just logic to eat the whole packet and throw the wrapper away.  Closure.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 horizontal, 6.6 vertical 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here...after a day of "how low can you go?" yesterday...ffflleeuurrrgh.

Catalonia's separatists have got their illegal referendum today - tensions are running high, so I just hope no-one does anything stupid!

Relaaaaax, ev1, it's Sunday...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.4 for me this morning. Up and ready to travel to London for the Diabetes UK Thames bridges challenge.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Best number for a long time.have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 on waking, 5.6 post cat feeding and 5.3 pre breakfast fingerprick. Bit of a midnight spike but steadily down after that. Might be a bit of life in the pancreas yet.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits! White rabbits ! White rabbits!
 

Good morning every one .  I hope the weather isn’t too bad where you are , it’s gearing itself up to be rather wet here.

8.7 today, was too low to go to bed and somehow a scone managed to chuck itself down my throat rather than a  2 gingernuts  .


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> White rabbits! White rabbits ! White rabbits!
> View attachment 4848
> 
> Good morning every one .  I hope the weather isn’t too bad where you are , it’s gearing itself up to be rather wet here.
> 
> 8.7 today, was too low to go to bed and somehow a scone managed to chuck itself down my throat rather than a  2 gingernuts  .


Love the rabbits. Scones have a habit of sneaking up on you, especially cherry ones with a wee pot of jam, followed hot on their heels by stem ginger cookies. Can't buy ginger nuts, unless only in 2's, that's a bit like malteasers


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 horizontal, 6.6 vertical
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> View attachment 4847


Love the rabbits. Happy october


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 on yet another wet and grey morning . I hope the whole of autumn and winter aren't going to be like this again.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  @Bubbsie where's your head at this morning? posting your waking on @New-journey forgotten basal thread! Lol , 4.7 for me this morning, thinking I may need a further reduction, have a nice day folks!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Love the rabbits. Scones have a habit of sneaking up on you, especially cherry ones with a wee pot of jam, followed hot on their heels by stem ginger cookies. Can't buy ginger nuts, unless only in 2's, that's a bit like malteasers


I know , it’s a good job I didn’t have any jam in the cupboard else......, I have the same problem with malteasers too , so I just can’t buy them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  @Bubbsie where's your head at this morning? posting your waking on @New-journey forgotten basal thread! Lol , 4.7 for me this morning, thinking I may need a further reduction, have a nice day folks!  xx


Really?...clearly it's not on my shoulders...I blame the dogs snoring...and the lack of coffee...will nip over there...remove it...before anyone notices K...shhhhhhhhhhh...don't say a word...they'll never know.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...clearly it's not on my shoulders...I blame the dogs snoring...and the lack of coffee...will nip over there...remove it...before anyone notices K...shhhhhhhhhhh...don't say a word...they'll never know.


 sorry couldn't resist  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...love this time of the day (would love it more if I had a lie in)...house quiet...coffee brewing...just about to enjoy my first sip...rudely interrupted by Harrys snoring...sounds like a cross between a tractor & Concorde breaking the sound barrier...look over...he is still sound asleep...with one eye open...woke to a 5.8.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> sorry couldn't resist  xx


All done K...a quick cut & paste...no one need ever know...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...more coffee needed (clearly).


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Love the rabbits. Happy october


October already...then Christmas...dam...didn't mean to mention that time of year (yet).


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.6 for me this morning on this dull wet October morning. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, surely it can't be white rabbits day again? We've only just had the last one!
5.9 here, but immediately started the inexorable rise...


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> All done K...a quick cut & paste...no one need ever know...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...more coffee needed (clearly).


You sure you've got enough coffee? Can send you some just to make sure!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy 1st Oct, everyone.  A 5.7 for me this morning.  After a buy weekend hunting out antiques, today's a day for chilling.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.3 after doubling my basal since yesterday lunchtime - so approximately an extra 30 units to deal with whatever is battering my body plus corrections!!


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.3 after doubling my basal since yesterday lunchtime - so approximately an extra 30 units to deal with whatever is battering my body plus corrections!!


Hope you get an easier time soon hun! xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Hope you get an easier time soon hun! xx


Thank you Kaylz xx. So do I because I want to enjoy my birthday. I've usually started the birthday celebrations by now but not this year. At least I've got three days to improve before the big day


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz xx. So do I because I want to enjoy my birthday. I've usually started the birthday celebrations by now but not this year. At least I've got three days to improve before the big day


You can do it you need to celebrate!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.5 this October morning.
I had a crisis last night of my making and so appreciate of the incredible support and help.
New day, new month today, wishing you all a wonderful and good month.


----------



## AJLang

New-Journey I'm so glad you got over the crisis and have woken to a good number x


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> New-Journey I'm so glad you got over the crisis and have woken to a good number x


Thanks! I do hope you feel good for your Birthday. Wishing you a better day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...clearly it's not on my shoulders...I blame the dogs snoring...and the lack of coffee...will nip over there...remove it...before anyone notices K...shhhhhhhhhhh...don't say a word...they'll never know.


I did notice and thought shall I say anything or shall I go back to sleep. Sleep won!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> You sure you've got enough coffee? Can send you some just to make sure!  x


Almost panicked then K...checked the coffee levels...have enough for at least another seven or eight brews...might be enough to get me through the morning...just been out to fill up the bird feeders...got the dried meal worms out (their favourite)...always spill a few...just watched Harry dash down to the bottom of the garden...eat up the spillage...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!...ohhhhh...more coffee now.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I did notice and thought shall I say anything or shall I go back to sleep. Sleep won!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jo...no ones noticed apart from you and Kaylz


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Thanks! I do hope you feel good for your Birthday. Wishing you a better day.


Thank you


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Almost panicked then K...checked the coffee levels...have enough for at least another seven or eight brews...might be enough to get me through the morning...just been out to fill up the bird feeders...got the dried meal worms out (their favourite)...always spill a few...just watched Harry dash down to the bottom of the garden...eat up the spillage...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!...ohhhhh...more coffee now.


I'm just away to make another myself soon, would offer you but would be mighty cold by the time it arrived, and ewww no kisses from Harry today! Haha  xx


----------



## Amigo

A pleasant but surprising 5.8 this morning. No idea why but having my bloods done tomorrow so it's welcome!

Good luck on the race @Stitch147 

Get yourself better for your birthday @AJLang x

Hope the crisis has passed @New-journey


----------



## Northerner

Bubbsie said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jo...no ones noticed apart from you and Kaylz


I noticed too    Hands up anyone who didn't notice


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 5.6 here


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm just away to make another myself soon, would offer you but would be mighty cold by the time it arrived, and ewww no kisses from Harry today! Haha  xx


No Kisses from Harry full stop K...I've seen what he likes to rummage in when we're out walking...YUK!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.5 this October morning.
> I had a crisis last night of my making and so appreciate of the incredible support and help.
> New day, new month today, wishing you all a wonderful and good month.


Perfect number Jo...well managed 'crisis'...good job.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm just away to make another myself soon, would offer you but would be mighty cold by the time it arrived, and ewww no kisses from Harry today! Haha  xx


Done my forty minutes cycling K...about to get dressed for walkies with 'phat boy'...sod it...another coffee first!...you've tempted me.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jo...no ones noticed apart from you and Kaylz


Wanna bet.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Done my forty minutes cycling K...about to get dressed for walkies with 'phat boy'...sod it...another coffee first!...you've tempted me.


Looks like quite a few noticed your daftness this morning! , hope you and Harry have a lovely walk, I've got to head out to the shop later for a sheet of wrapping paper and its peeing down here! xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 7.6 @ 4.51am up too early so watched a spooky Danish drama, scary! Got on the sofa later...so does this count as my first reading of the day?


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Looks like quite a few noticed your daftness this morning! , hope you and Harry have a lovely walk, I've got to head out to the shop later for a sheet of wrapping paper and its peeing down here! xx


Here as well. I was going to do gardening but not anymore


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Here as well. I was going to do gardening but not anymore


Good old Scotland eh? Lol xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good old Scotland eh? Lol xx


Yep, might have missed the boat for the last tidy up but have to get bulbs planted.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Yep, might have missed the boat for the last tidy up but have to get bulbs planted.


It had stopped here for a while but that's it back on now and I'm heading out soon  lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Very late posting today folks ~ the best I could come up with this morning was 7.5.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9/6.0 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Libre 3.4 that opened up my bleary eyes I can tell you. Meter said 4.0 
I hope everyone affected by the storms  stay safe


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Slept a straight 8 hours. 8.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake at 4am (again)...turned over...slept until after 6am...Monday already...paperwork day...hate paperwork ...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yep, might have missed the boat for the last tidy up but have to get bulbs planted.


Love tidying the garden Carol...my front garden was sorely neglected...yesterday my neighbours 'attacked' it with vigour...I pitched in...aching like a decrepit old hag this morning...waiting for the  weed control membrane to arrive...then we can lay that & the stones...hurrah...really looking forward to all that activity.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.1 and 5.1 post cat feeding.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Love tidying the garden Carol...my front garden was sorely neglected...yesterday my neighbours 'attacked' it with vigour...I pitched in...aching like a decrepit old hag this morning...waiting for the  weed control membrane to arrive...then we can lay that & the stones...hurrah...really looking forward to all that activity.


I have 2 border bits to clear out and bulbs to plant, but not getting to it at all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I have 2 border bits to clear out and bulbs to plant, but not getting to it at all.


Its hard work Carol when you're not feeling that enthusiastic...once its done...great...frustrating when there's just a little to finish and you can't get to it...round two later today...yippee...good luck...hope you get a break in the weather...get yours finished.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.3 here - trending low last week, trending high this week...how annoying!

Back to work today...I just hope the tiny ones haven't forgotten too much English or we'll have to start from the beginning again...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.4 followed by a 4.9 after I sorted the dogs out.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.4 and happy with that. My friend from USA gave me five bars of chocolate from Hotel Chocolate, 85% and 90%, so delicious.  Not going to eat it all today! 
Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6.4 and happy with that. My friend from USA gave me five bars of chocolate from Hotel Chocolate, 85% and 90%, so delicious.  Not going to eat it all today!
> Have a happy Monday everyone.


Good start to the week Jo...good numbers & chocolate...considering it was such an 'eventful' weekend...wasn't sure what day of the week it was when I woke...what happened to Saturday & Sunday?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.3 for me today and its new office day. Hopefully we wont break anything!


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks - 5.5 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good start to the week Jo...good numbers & chocolate...considering it was such an 'eventful' weekend...wasn't sure what day of the week it was when I woke...what happened to Saturday & Sunday?


Thanks Bubbsie and feel exactly the same, rather hoped it was Sunday so I could rest!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Hotel Chocolate, 85% and 90%, so delicious. Not going to eat it all today!


I was going to treat myself to some of that online, you've just twisted my arm!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  wasted trip to Asda last night, fish - out of stock, bacon - out of stock, boxes of chocolates I was going to get for mum and granddads birthdays - yep you guessed it out of stock! Anyways 4.9 for me this morning, hope you all have a nice day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I was going to treat myself to some of that online, you've just twisted my arm!


Let me know what you think!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  wasted trip to Asda last night, fish - out of stock, bacon - out of stock, boxes of chocolates I was going to get for mum and granddads birthdays - yep you guessed it out of stock! Anyways 4.9 for me this morning, hope you all have a nice day!  x


Happens a lot with our local store...fed up with it...so usually do an online shop...any chance you can do that?...normally manage to get all I need that way.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Let me know what you think!


I will!  I was going to get some of the dark batons as they look rather dinky and nice, will have a look later and make up my mind  x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Happens a lot with our local store...fed up with it...so usually do an online shop...any chance you can do that?...normally manage to get all I need that way.


Might try that some week but don't know when I'm going to be in this week for a delivery slot! Haha, it was only cause it was on offer or cheaper than Tesco but I only get there once a month if I'm lucky, did however manage to get my 2 bars Lindt 90% for £3, a packet of pocket tissues and a bag of marmite cashews for the mother! Felt like a twat walking round with my list and getting barely anything! Lol xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all (just!)... it was a 5.3 for me this morning and I officially love croissants - 5.5 2 hours after eating. Happy happy days! Hospital tomorrow so we shall see if they are vaguely pleased with me.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all (just!)... it was a 5.3 for me this morning and I officially love croissants - 5.5 2 hours after eating. Happy happy days! Hospital tomorrow so we shall see if they are vaguely pleased with me.


Hope all goes well at your appointment  Great to see such good numbers!


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck tomorrow @grainger  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well postie came and never had a letter from the hospital, phoned up to find out whats going on and spoke to Lisa who is apparently the one doing the injection, she doesn't understand why I've heard nothing about it as I'm booked in for Wednesday morning 9am! First on the list, panic stations! no bus to get me there on time, phone Bruce, phones his mum, she's not answering, all settled now though, Bruce just called and his mum is picking me up at 8 PHEW! LOL xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Well postie came and never had a letter from the hospital, phoned up to find out whats going on and spoke to Lisa who is apparently the one doing the injection, she doesn't understand why I've heard nothing about it as I'm booked in for Wednesday morning 9am! First on the list, panic stations! no bus to get me there on time, phone Bruce, phones his mum, she's not answering, all settled now though, Bruce just called and his mum is picking me up at 8 PHEW! LOL xx


Glad you've managed to get something sorted @Kaylz, hope it goes smoothly


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Glad you've managed to get something sorted @Kaylz, hope it goes smoothly


Thank you! , I'm sure it will, at least I will be home for dinner time haha, looking forward to the DSN appointment too as I get the Libre!  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Late posting felt so much better this morning got stuck into some housework woke to 7.6 . Have a great evening everyone X


----------



## Margaret Wilson

6.2   I am still trying to regulate levels felt  good at this does it means I am on right track?


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening folks ~ my bgls & me are not seeing eye to eye lately!
Todays waking was a massive 8.1 at 08.30am ~ high for me.
7.5 before lunch
Finally 5.6 at 18.20hrs.
Concerned as my B/P last night was 188/84. Pulse 92. Will check it again later after I've sat down for a while.


----------



## Northerner

Margaret Wilson said:


> 6.2   I am still trying to regulate levels felt  good at this does it means I am on right track?


That's an excellent number Margaret  You're doing things right!


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Slept a straight 8 hours. 8.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all


It makes a world of difference when you have a good night's sleep doesn't it ~ after not sleeping for two consecutive nights I slept 7hrs solid ~ then after answering the call of nature i slept a further 5 hours. Half the day gone but who cares?!! Carolg I hope you sleep as long tonight as you did last night, take care x


----------



## Kaylz

Any of you guys fancy sending some sleep this way? lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Any of you guys fancy sending some sleep this way? lol x


Haha Ive only just caught up with mine Kaylz but if I have any spare in the future I'll willingly send it along x


----------



## Ditto

I've got sleeping sickness. Can't stay awake. Don't want to do anything. Very stressed. Apart from that I'm fine. 

7.6 @ 4.51 ... went back to bed of course, well the sofa, till nearly half eleven.  Mum's chicken clock was stuck on half nine so she stayed in bed. She'd have been there all day if I hadn't gone in to make sure she was still breathin'


----------



## Kaylz

Could really use some right now guys, as of tomorrow I'm on the go for 3 days straight, not gonna be easy in the slightest  x


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> Could really use some right now guys, as of tomorrow I'm on the go for 3 days straight, not gonna be easy in the slightest  x


I'll send the sandman round. He'll be singing that song I luvs from Back To The Future.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'll send the sandman round. He'll be singing that song I luvs from Back To The Future.


Hope something works as I'm absolutely knackered!  x


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> I'll send the sandman round. He'll be singing that song I luvs from Back To The Future.


Love it


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I've got sleeping sickness. Can't stay awake. Don't want to do anything. Very stressed. Apart from that I'm fine.
> 
> 7.6 @ 4.51 ... went back to bed of course, well the sofa, till nearly half eleven.  Mum's chicken clock was stuck on half nine so she stayed in bed. She'd have been there all day if I hadn't gone in to make sure she was still breathin'


This is how it is for me Ditto:~


----------



## Ditto

Spot on. Me and Mum were gonna go to bed at 9 to read, now we're still up goggleboxing.


----------



## Amigo

My philosophy for early mornings after sleepless nights!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ gales for two days ~ no sign of abating as yet.
Woke to a nice surprise of 6.5 happy with this. Hope you all have the numbers you so want, take care my friends x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.5 and on my way to London soon, worked hard yesterday evening and exhausted. 
Seems that is a theme, hope everyone starts sleeping better. Happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ gales for two days ~ no sign of abating as yet.
> Woke to a nice surprise of 6.5 happy with this. Hope you all have the numbers you so want, take care my friends x
> 
> View attachment 4871


Morning Wirralass, that sounds better and hope you have a good day and BP and BS behave. Wishing you all the sleep you need.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.4 today but I corrected a 13 at 3am. Yesterday/during last night was my fourth day of needing 30-40 extra units of insulin a day and even with that my average BG for yesterday was 11.5. I hope that whatever is hitting my body starts behaving. It's so hard to judge how much insulin to have.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Evening folks ~ my bgls & me are not seeing eye to eye lately!
> Todays waking was a massive 8.1 at 08.30am ~ high for me.
> 7.5 before lunch
> Finally 5.6 at 18.20hrs.
> Concerned as my B/P last night was 188/84. Pulse 92. Will check it again later after I've sat down for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866


WL...if your BP is still high today why not give your surgery a call...might just be one of those things...BGs & BP up for no particular reason...possibly sickening for something...maybe stress...if not settled down...won't hurt to get it checked...let us know how you are today...dam diabetes.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ gales for two days ~ no sign of abating as yet.
> Woke to a nice surprise of 6.5 happy with this. Hope you all have the numbers you so want, take care my friends x
> 
> View attachment 4871


Should  have read this post before I replied to your last one...relieved your BGs are settling down...hope BP is behaving itself too...strange...that woman holding the coffee mug looks strangely familiar...could be me!...have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...after a disappointing day yesterday...a very brief wallow in self pity...listened to the world news...awful...realised got nothing to complain about really...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...ironic...those antibiotics played havoc with my INR levels...my HbA1c results...but... absolute life savers...felt so ill before them...better now...temporary hiccup...back to the grindstone...hoping for a good score this morning...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.6 for me today, hope you all have a good day. Glad your number have settled Wirralass and you managed some good sleep 

Good luck at the clinic Bubbsie X


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.0 and 5.6 post cat's and pre my breakfast. Stayed up later than usual for me watching the Ken Burns documentary on the Vietnam war.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning a 7.6 for me today, hope you all have a good day. Glad your number have settled Wirralass and you managed some good sleep
> 
> Good luck at the clinic Bubbsie X


Thank you Barbara...going with a philosophical approach this morning...if not right this time...will get it next time...have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.0 and 5.6 post cat's and pre my breakfast. Stayed up later than usual for me watching the Ken Burns documentary on the Vietnam war.
> Have a good day every one.


Dashed off to work yesterday khskel...shattered when I got home last night...decided to have an early night...started watching this...couldn't turn it off...saw it through to the end...mesmerising....shocking.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.3 here. 

Wow, I really enjoyed my first day back at work yesterday! I must be coming down with something...


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.7 here and for once it isn't raining


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all and its a 6.8 for me today. New fancy office is nice. And the staff café have some diabetic friendly snack etc that I am quite pleased about when I discovered them yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. I was 5.7 at 4.30am, when I woke up and started mentally rehearsing what I was going to say at my diabetic review this morning, and now I'm 8.4! 
I'm going to be asking to switch basals, and don't know how clued up my nurse will be. I also know her very well, and know she's just suffered a bereavement, so it could be awkward. I also get my HbA1c and Cholsterol etc results. ( no facility to cheat and look it up on line in advance here!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you Barbara...going with a philosophical approach this morning...if not right this time...will get it next time...have a good day.


Oops...confession time...no clinic today...my appointment is tomorrow...relieved... firstly I checked the date...nothing like turning up for your appointment...then looking a right 'plonker' when there's no one there...secondly I get the day to myself now...more coffee...a leisurely breakfast...a good long walk with Harry...the days looking up...to everyone who wished me good luck...can we resume the same place...same time tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all. I was 5.7 at 4.30am, when I woke up and started mentally rehearsing what I was going to say at my diabetic review this morning, and now I'm 8.4!
> I'm going to be asking to switch basals, and don't know how clued up my nurse will be. I also know her very well, and know she's just suffered a bereavement, so it could be awkward. I also get my HbA1c and Cholsterol etc results. ( no facility to cheat and look it up on line in advance here!)


Good luck Robin...relieved I get to see my results online before I go for my review...gives me time to prepare my defence.


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Robin...relieved I get to see my results online before I go for my review...gives me time to prepare my defence.


I once had a hospital appointment, and the registrar refused to give me my HbA1c til the end, and made me discuss how I felt I was doing blind, as it were.  At least my current nurse at the surgery greets me with the figure as I go in, In fact last year I passed her as I was checking in, and she mouthed 'your HbA1c is the best it's ever been' at me as she passed! (Hoping to achieve the same figure this year, but fear my halo may have slipped. Whatever possessed me to make my bloods appointment for the day after we got back from holiday!)


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Oops...confession time...no clinic today...my appointment is tomorrow...relieved... firstly I checked the date...nothing like turning up for your appointment...then looking a right 'plonker' when there's no one there...secondly I get the day to myself now...more coffee...a leisurely breakfast...a good long walk with Harry...the days looking up...to everyone who wished me good luck...can we resume the same place...same time tomorrow.


Very funny and brilliant to have a free day! Bliss. We will all be wishing you good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  defo think reduction is in order as was 5.8 at bedtime last night so had a biscuit and still woke up to a 4.2, excited as I get the Libre this afternoon 

@Robin good luck at your review and hope all goes well 

@Bubbsie I wont have time to come on in the morning as have to be at the hospital myself for 9 so good luck at the clinic for tomorrow 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! 

xx


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all. I was 5.7 at 4.30am, when I woke up and started mentally rehearsing what I was going to say at my diabetic review this morning, and now I'm 8.4!
> I'm going to be asking to switch basals, and don't know how clued up my nurse will be. I also know her very well, and know she's just suffered a bereavement, so it could be awkward. I also get my HbA1c and Cholsterol etc results. ( no facility to cheat and look it up on line in advance here!)


Good luck with appointment and results, hope she recognises your expertise and agrees with you. Which basal do you want? Tricky with your nurse, sad she has had bereavement, expect you will be giving her support and comfort. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  defo think reduction is in order as was 5.8 at bedtime last night so had a biscuit and still woke up to a 4.2, excited as I get the Libre this afternoon
> 
> @Robin good luck at your review and hope all goes well
> 
> @Bubbsie I wont have time to come on in the morning as have to be at the hospital myself for 9 so good luck at the clinic for tomorrow
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> xx


Good luck tomorrow...exciting times K...hope all goes well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> I once had a hospital appointment, and the registrar refused to give me my HbA1c til the end, and made me discuss how I felt I was doing blind, as it were.  At least my current nurse at the surgery greets me with the figure as I go in, In fact last year I passed her as I was checking in, and she mouthed 'your HbA1c is the best it's ever been' at me as she passed! (Hoping to achieve the same figure this year, but fear my halo may have slipped. Whatever possessed me to make my bloods appointment for the day after we got back from holiday!)


Good luck Robin...doesn't matter when we make the appointments...whether we've been 'saints of sinners'...that old angst always builds up...fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck tomorrow...exciting times K...hope all goes well.


Thank you! , should be home for 11 so not too bad, will try and catch up on whats been happening then but might have to wait till evening depending on my vision! Haha x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  not posted since Friday so here goes
Saturday waking BG: 9.8
Sunday waking BG: 4.4 ~ had x2 lotus biscoff biscuits because BG was below target & next meal wasn't due
Monday waking BG: 16.4 ~ had an earlier hypo & overtreated

Today waking BG: 7.7


----------



## Robin

New-journey said:


> Good luck with appointment and results, hope she recognises your expertise and agrees with you. Which basal do you want? Tricky with your nurse, sad she has had bereavement, expect you will be giving her support and comfort. Good luck with it all.


I'm going to be asking for Levemir, because of its flexibility, but will see what she thinks!


----------



## Amigo

Confession time! My worst waking number this year....8.1! 

Combination of stress, cramp all night and having my bloods done yesterday for the diabetic check then thinking, ‘ballcocks to this’ and having a slice of toast and a toffee before bed! 

It never bloody gives an inch or a mmol does it?


----------



## Ally beetle

6.8 this am not that happy but could be allot worse. I just don't want to have a raised blood glucose level all night as it is not good for my body.


----------



## Robin

Well that was easy! HbA1c 46, down one from last year's 47. Can I try Levemir? Yes. Give it a go, then come and have another HbA1c and another review in 3 months. Simples! And she did my flu jab.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.1 today


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Confession time! My worst waking number this year....8.1!
> 
> Combination of stress, cramp all night and having my bloods done yesterday for the diabetic check then thinking, ‘ballcocks to this’ and having a slice of toast and a toffee before bed!
> 
> It never bloody gives an inch or a mmol does it?


It certainly doesn't! I got all worked up about my blood tests last week, and then my appt went swimmingly today. After all that needless stress! 
Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Sorry, no test this morning.  I forgot.  Cats were bothering me for food so it completely slipped my mind.  I also have a cold coming on.  Bad timing as usual.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Amigo said:


> Confession time! My worst waking number this year....8.1!
> 
> Combination of stress, cramp all night and having my bloods done yesterday for the diabetic check then thinking, ‘ballcocks to this’ and having a slice of toast and a toffee before bed!
> 
> It never bloody gives an inch or a mmol does it?



Every now and again those 'ballcocks' moments are worth it though


----------



## grainger

morning all. 3.9 here today, hospital this afternoon - joy


----------



## Ingressus

Looking at these scores im have lost the plot wakeing up every morning between 12 - 14 im going on MDi injections at the end of this month sould help disappointing


----------



## Ditto

7.3 @ 6.41am for me this morning. I can't seem to get much lower lately, but I'm still sneezing for England so maybe it's that.  Good job I like sneezing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ingressus said:


> Looking at these scores im have lost the plot wakeing up every morning between 12 - 14 im going on MDi injections at the end of this month sould help disappointing


Simon...don't despair too much...if your medication is not right...there's little you can do about it...hopefully the change in meds will do the job...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> morning all. 3.9 here today, hospital this afternoon - joy


Hope all went well grainger


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...feeling snotty & absolutely shattered this morning...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...have an appointment today...checked...I have the right day this time...hope I can get myself together...we'll see...woke to a 5.1


----------



## Ljc

Hope your appointment goes well today @Bubbsie . It’s that time of year for the colds, hope yours doesn’t last too long.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Hope your appointment goes well today @Bubbsie . It’s that time of year for the colds, hope yours doesn’t last too long.


Thanks Lin...not sure if I will go yet...reluctant to miss it...but...just absolutely shattered this morning...breakfast...shower...may be able to pull myself together.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you’re all ok. 
Had a good 5 hrs last night and woke up bright as a spark I hope it lasts.
Forgot to test when I woke up been pottering around for a while when I took this


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.3 but I'm happy with that because I guesstimated the carbs in my Italian tapas meal last night and purposely under estimated because I didn't want a hypo this morning. The absolutely brilliant news was that I was 6 or under all of yesterday apart from when I disconnected the pump for a nice, long bath without any corrections - so the virus is definitely on its way out. Whoopee


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Hope you’re all ok.
> Had a good 5 hrs last night and woke up bright as a spark I hope it lasts.
> Forgot to test when I woke up been pottering around for a while when I took this
> View attachment 4876


Yay Lin that looks great. I hope you spend the whole day feeling as bright as a spark


----------



## AJLang

I hope your appointments go well today Bubbsie and Kaylz x


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> I once had a hospital appointment, and the registrar refused to give me my HbA1c til the end, and made me discuss how I felt I was doing blind, as it were.  At least my current nurse at the surgery greets me with the figure as I go in, In fact last year I passed her as I was checking in, and she mouthed 'your HbA1c is the best it's ever been' at me as she passed! (Hoping to achieve the same figure this year, but fear my halo may have slipped. Whatever possessed me to make my bloods appointment for the day after we got back from holiday!)


I did that Robin, 2 weeks after all inclusive in Gran Canaria. Not the best plan


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> It certainly doesn't! I got all worked up about my blood tests last week, and then my appt went swimmingly today. After all that needless stress!
> Hope you have a better day today.


Well done robin


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7 hours straight sleep and woke to 8.1. Can't believe it's Wednesday, but in fact it's de ja voooo as yesterday I was convinced it was Wednesday and today(yesterday's tomorrow) was going to be Thursday. Now I've got you all confused at my thinking, have a happy Wednesday and good luck for everyone who has appointments or not feeling too well.

And, hoping I have escaped lurgy, but wee low grade headache and jaggy throat. Look out paracetamol, here I come


----------



## AJLang

Carol I hope that you have escaped the lurgy.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Carol I hope that you have escaped the lurgy.


Me too. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.0 and 5.6 post cat feeding.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> I did that Robin, 2 weeks after all inclusive in Gran Canaria. Not the best plan


At least my nurse forgot to weigh me - she mentioned it, decided to do my flu jab first, then I sidetracked her with a question - so I got away with that!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Well that was easy! HbA1c 46, down one from last year's 47. Can I try Levemir? Yes. Give it a go, then come and have another HbA1c and another review in 3 months. Simples! And she did my flu jab.


Nice work, Robin.

Morning folks. Still flying high first thing with a 9.9 - it's no good, Tresiba'll have to go up again!

What a mess in Catalonia. And our so-called president hasn't been seen for days - I guess he's struggling to walk without a spine...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7  at 6.30 am, turned over and went back to sleep, 6.6 now.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.2 for me today. Day 3 in the new office and I'm definitely missing my 35 minute walk in the morning. Gonna start going out of a lunchtime for a walk round the Olympic park area.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A flat 5.0 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Oops 3.8, Good morning all, hope appointments go well and you all have good numbers.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> morning all. 3.9 here today, hospital this afternoon - joy


How did it go? Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feeling snotty & absolutely shattered this morning...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...have an appointment today...checked...I have the right day this time...hope I can get myself together...we'll see...woke to a 5.1


Good morning Bubbsie, hope you feel better and you can rest today.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> How did it go? Hope you are feeling better.



Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Appointment yesterday was good, blood pressure is normal and hba1c is now 46 . Scan today so fingers crossed everything still healthy. 

Hope you start feeling better soon @Bubbsie x


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Appointment yesterday was good, blood pressure is normal and hba1c is now 46 . Scan today so fingers crossed everything still healthy.
> 
> Hope you start feeling better soon @Bubbsie x


Great to hear,  that must be a relief to you, and very very good luck with the scan. Is the sickness stil as bad?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody hope you're all keeping well  it was 7.9 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks - 5.7 today


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 3.7 for me today.   DP didn't happen today for some reason!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## Ingressus

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feeling snotty & absolutely shattered this morning...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...have an appointment today...checked...I have the right day this time...hope I can get myself together...we'll see...woke to a 5.1


5.1 Well done you give me your meal plan


----------



## Ingressus

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, 3.7 for me today.   DP didn't happen today for some reason!


What! 3.7


----------



## Sprogladite

Ingressus said:


> What! 3.7


Makes a change from the usual mid to high teens lol!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ another day of gales!
Still in the 6's. Yeah!
6.2 at 02.10am
6.3 at 8.36am
Hope today is a day to be pain free & happy for you all x


----------



## Ingressus

Sprogladite said:


> Makes a change from the usual mid to high teens lol!


Well done you it would be impossible for me to get to that level bit low dont you think?


----------



## Sprogladite

Ingressus said:


> Well done you it would be impossible for me to get to that level bit low dont you think?


Yes definitely, as a type 1 I shouldn't be going that low at all.  Unfortunately my body likes to pull a fast one in the mornings and I'm never quite sure which direction I'm going to go - it's normally high but occasionally it likes to send me low just to keep me on my toes  in process of trying to get a pump (have got blood test this week, consultant approval appointment next week, pre assessment on the 17th and then dafne last week of october!) - hoping once all of that is done I'll be able to get a pump pretty quickly as basal and I just don't get on!


----------



## Kaylz

Good afternoon guys  feels odd just checking in now! LOL, anyway was a 4.3 for me this morning, was in and out within half an hour this morning so all was good  hope everyone is having a fab day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7 hours straight sleep and woke to 8.1. Can't believe it's Wednesday, but in fact it's de ja voooo as yesterday I was convinced it was Wednesday and today(yesterday's tomorrow) was going to be Thursday. Now I've got you all confused at my thinking, have a happy Wednesday and good luck for everyone who has appointments or not feeling too well.
> 
> And, hoping I have escaped lurgy, but wee low grade headache and jaggy throat. Look out paracetamol, here I come


Haven't confused me one bit Carol...I was heading off for my appointment at the anti-coagulation clinic yesterday...in the belief it was Wednesday...luckily checked my 'book'...realised my appointment was this morning (the real Wednesday)...went to the clinic...driving home thought thank goodness tomorrow is Friday...so still haven't got my days of the week right...but...I know exactly what you mean...I hope you escape the lurgy too.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Appointment yesterday was good, blood pressure is normal and hba1c is now 46 . Scan today so fingers crossed everything still healthy.
> 
> Hope you start feeling better soon @Bubbsie x


Well done grainger...that must be a relief for you...past that infection now...unfortunately the antibiotics played havoc with my BGs & INR levels...at least I know why...so confident I'll be back on track reasonably soon...thank you.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...feeling snotty & absolutely shattered this morning...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...have an appointment today...checked...I have the right day this time...hope I can get myself together...we'll see...woke to a 5.1



All you need hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning Bubbsie, hope you feel better and you can rest today.


Thanks Jo...less snotty now...went to clinic in the end...INR levels still completely out of sync...so back to weekly appointments...been assured the antibiotics are completely out of my system now...so should be able to balance out those levels reasonably soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> All you need hope you feel better soon x


Not so snotty now Barbara...think I may have been having one of those 'oh poor me' moments...feeling better...will feel even better once I've cleared this pig sty up...lit the fire...put my feet up...thank you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good afternoon guys  feels odd just checking in now! LOL, anyway was a 4.3 for me this morning, was in and out within half an hour this morning so all was good  hope everyone is having a fab day!  xx


Good start K.


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon hope everyone is doing ok, woke to 7.6 today,  hoping everyone with appointments go well.

Good news Grainger


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good start K.


Too low for the liking of everyone  but hoping the Libre will help! xx


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Not so snotty now Barbara...think I may have been having one of those 'oh poor me' moments...feeling better...will feel even better once I've cleared this pig sty up...lit the fire...put my feet up...thank you.



Good to hear Bubbsie, it's certainly chillier today, I've not resorted to lighting the fire yet but you are making me want to lol. Enjoy x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Too low for the liking of everyone  but hoping the Libre will help! xx


K now you're speaking a 'foreign language' to me...I am clueless about type 1...insulin use & the Libre...my ignorance in that respect in unlimited...lets hope its resolved ASAP.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K now you're speaking a 'foreign language' to me...I am clueless about type 1...insulin use & the Libre...my ignorance in that respect in unlimited...lets hope its resolved ASAP.


Even did the unthinkable for me and had more carbs at bedtime (tried a digestive instead of a Lotus) and doesn't have seemed to have made any difference!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good to hear Bubbsie, it's certainly chillier today, I've not resorted to lighting the fire yet but you are making me want to lol. Enjoy x


Moved here almost four years ago Barbara...never used the fire...seemed like hard work...had the chimney swept...thought I'd try it once...now addicted to it...love lighting it on in the evening...don't even object to cleaning the grate...only problem is...once I sit down to admire the glow...usually fast asleep in five minutes...succumbing to middle age faster than I thought!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Even did the unthinkable for me and had more carbs at bedtime (tried a digestive instead of a Lotus) and doesn't have seemed to have made any difference!  x


WOW K...getting adventurous now...you devil...all about trying different things...see what works best.


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Appointment yesterday was good, blood pressure is normal and hba1c is now 46 . Scan today so fingers crossed everything still healthy. @Bubbsie x


Well done for a great A1c, Grainger! Let us know how the scan went.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Moved here almost four years ago Barbara...never used the fire...seemed like hard work...had the chimney swept...thought I'd try it once...now addicted to it...love lighting it on in the evening...don't even object to cleaning the grate...only problem is...once I sit down to admire the glow...usually fast asleep in five minutes...succumbing to middle age faster than I thought!


We have our fire nicely ablaze now.  It's quite chilly today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> We have our fire nicely ablaze now.  It's quite chilly today.


Taking Harry out for a walk Mark...then home to light the fire...chilly here too.


----------



## Ditto

Proper wintery today, brrr. 6.8 @ 6.38am and now it's stair-rods!


----------



## Ally beetle

6.9 at 7:32 but it was a respectable 5.7 last night so went up a bit overnight grrrrrr oh we'll see what tonight brings 10.5 at this moment in time as forgot to take insulin after supper grrrrrr I am so stupid. Hopefully it will go down overnight tonight here's hoping. night all


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> 6.9 at 7:32 but it was a respectable 5.7 last night so went up a bit overnight grrrrrr oh we'll see what tonight brings 10.5 at this moment in time as forgot to take insulin after supper grrrrrr I am so stupid. Hopefully it will go down overnight tonight here's hoping. night all


Ally...lots of members forget their medication on the odd occasion...you're not stupid at all...it happens...give yourself some leeway...hope you managed to get some sleep...and get those levels down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...shall need it...lots to consider over the next few days...review tomorrow...then several episodes of official 'bullying' to address this weekend...no doubt that will occupy the majority of my time...has to be done...having to deal with  'officials' who take advantage of their position is tiresome & exhausting...however ...rewarding when it halts the practice...woke to a 5.5...coffee tastes goodddddd.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning on this very windy day, woke to 7.6 again hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Windy morning, everyone!  It's a 6.1 for me, exactly the same as when I went to bed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Mr Stupid added his carbs up wrong last night and after treating the hypo went to bed on an 11.1. 5.8 @ 1:30 and 3.4 when I woke. Finger prick was 4.3. Might have to try knocking the evening levemir on the head, all two units of it.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Hope all is well with everyone.
 6.4 meter 5.6 Libre .
I hope this new sensor has decided to behave itself now, yesterday and all through the night it showed me as being low when I was actually up in the 5s and once in the 6s


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning on this very windy day, woke to 7.6 again hope everyone has a good day x


Howling a gale here Barbara...even our hardy cat is complaining & won't go out...thought someone was knocking on our door...realised it was the rain/wind...staying home today...Harry will definitely have to wait for his walkies...good number...lets hope this weather improves for the coming weekend.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.6 today  Birthday champagne and canapes must be good for me


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.6 today  Birthday champagne and canapes must be good for me


Happy belated birthday


----------



## Carolg

Woke to 7.5 this morning. Gp today, so will make a list of my woes.have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Woke to 7.5 this morning. Gp today, so will make a list of my woes.have a good day all


Good luck Carol


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  I can see properly again and it feels absolutely fantastic!  first test on libre was 3.7 but felt fine so whipped out expert - 5.0, tried a 2nd finger prick with libre - 5.0, so scanned with libre - 5.0, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Woke to 7.5 this morning. Gp today, so will make a list of my woes.have a good day all


Good luck with the GP Carol.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  I can see properly again and it feels absolutely fantastic!  first test on libre was 3.7 but felt fine so whipped out expert - 5.0, tried a 2nd finger prick with libre - 5.0, so scanned with libre - 5.0, have a fab day folks!  xx


That's brilliant that you can see properly again  x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> That's brilliant that you can see properly again  x


Thanks Amanda  I'm loving it! Hope you had a great day yesterday! Xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  I can see properly again and it feels absolutely fantastic!  first test on libre was 3.7 but felt fine so whipped out expert - 5.0, tried a 2nd finger prick with libre - 5.0, so scanned with libre - 5.0, have a fab day folks!  xx


K...you must be feeling elated...fabulous news...very happy for you...been such a difficult time...good work...have to say it made me laugh when you said 'I whipped out the expert'...took me a few second to figure that one out.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, I obv didn't need the whole protein bar before bed!
Awoke to the sound of lashing rain half an hour ago.


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning....! 9.0 here. 

I think I've found the culprit for this week's correction dose-resistant post-dinner/overnight/fasting BG highs - filleted chicken pieces I've been having for dinner every night. It must've been dosed with dextrose or something......I'm going to the butcher's from now on!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It was a 4.9 for me today and I seem to be in the minority with a dry and non-windy morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...you must be feeling elated...fabulous news...very happy for you...been such a difficult time...good work...have to say it made me laugh when you said 'I whipped out the expert'...took me a few second to figure that one out.


Was fab waking up during the night, looking at the clock and being able to see the bright red numbers properly again! Lol, and haha least you've had a laugh this morning now!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. It was a 4.9 for me today and I seem to be in the minority with a dry and non-windy morning


Dry here too but slightly windy and VERY chilly!  lol x


----------



## New-journey

Ally beetle said:


> 6.9 at 7:32 but it was a respectable 5.7 last night so went up a bit overnight grrrrrr oh we'll see what tonight brings 10.5 at this moment in time as forgot to take insulin after supper grrrrrr I am so stupid. Hopefully it will go down overnight tonight here's hoping. night all


Yes, putting my hands up, only did this a few days ago! Hope your numbers come down.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...shall need it...lots to consider over the next few days...review tomorrow...then several episodes of official 'bullying' to address this weekend...no doubt that will occupy the majority of my time...has to be done...having to deal with  'officials' who take advantage of their position is tiresome & exhausting...however ...rewarding when it halts the practice...woke to a 5.5...coffee tastes goodddddd.


Grest number and that does sound so stressful, hope all is resolved soon.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  I can see properly again and it feels absolutely fantastic!  first test on libre was 3.7 but felt fine so whipped out expert - 5.0, tried a 2nd finger prick with libre - 5.0, so scanned with libre - 5.0, have a fab day folks!  xx


Fantastic news! Is the libre giving you confidence to experiment and eat more?


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Woke to 7.5 this morning. Gp today, so will make a list of my woes.have a good day all


Good luck, hope you get the help and support you need.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.1 and rather windy here. but sunshine is on the way. Will be out doing my power walking once it has warmed up. I am missing my evening walk, it gets dark so early! 
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Fantastic news! Is the libre giving you confidence to experiment and eat more?


No i still need the psychologists help, Paul said he was going to see if the Consultant had got on to them and if he hadn't he would himself, and anyway its only my second day using it and as I had other things on my mind yesterday with the hospital I thought it would be best to stick to a routine xx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6.1 and rather windy here. but sunshine is on the way. Will be out doing my power walking once it has warmed up. I am missing my evening walk, it gets dark so early!
> Wishing you all a good day.


Not anticipating any sunshine here...but...Harry has to go for his walk...I need my activity...Hasbo (as we call him) has a swanky new raincoat...time for him to try it out...if he co-operates will get a photo of him modelling it...he loves the attention...have to look for my waterproof walking boots...off into the gale shortly...wish me luck.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> No i still need the psychologists help, Paul said he was going to see if the Consultant had got on to them and if he hadn't he would himself, and anyway its only my second day using it and as I had other things on my mind yesterday with the hospital I thought it would be best to stick to a routine xx


Good that Paul is helping you with getting  the appointment, hopefully soon.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not anticipating any sunshine here...but...Harry has to go for his walk...I need my activity...Hasbo (as we call him) has a swanky new raincoat...time for him to try it out...if he co-operates will get a photo of him modelling it...he loves the attention...have to look for my waterproof walking boots...off into the gale shortly...wish me luck.


Good luck! I hope Hasbo likes his new raincoat.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Grest number and that does sound so stressful, hope all is resolved soon.


Thank you Jo...I intend to see the matter through...worrying when this kind of behaviour goes unchallenged...particularly so when those that are charged with preventing  that kind of behaviour are the ones who encourage & assist in the execution of it!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good that Paul is helping you with getting  the appointment, hopefully soon.


Yeah he's doing his best, got the nurse at the doctor today to get an injection so will make an appointment with a Dr while I'm there about my anxiety too x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah he's doing his best, got the nurse at the doctor today to get an injection so will make an appointment with a Dr while I'm there about my anxiety too x


K as long as he does his best...and you do your best...that's all you can do...you have come along way...such a change in your approach...the eye difficulties must have been so worrying...not sure how I would have coped with that...you did...now look...such an improvement...you're getting there...well done...give yourself some credit for once.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Howling a gale here Barbara...even our hardy cat is complaining & won't go out...thought someone was knocking on our door...realised it was the rain/wind...staying home today...Harry will definitely have to wait for his walkies...good number...lets hope this weather improves for the coming weekend.



Two things I hate the wind/rain,  I will have to wait like Harry for my walk today lol. Rain stopped ATM going to take the plunge and put my sheets out what fun that will be but they have a good chance of getting dry. Yes finger crossed for the weekend. Enjoy your day x


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  I can see properly again and it feels absolutely fantastic!  first test on libre was 3.7 but felt fine so whipped out expert - 5.0, tried a 2nd finger prick with libre - 5.0, so scanned with libre - 5.0, have a fab day folks!  xx



Good news Kaylz have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K as long as he does his best...and you do your best...that's all you can do...you have come along way...such a change in your approach...the eye difficulties must have been so worrying...not sure how I would have coped with that...you did...now look...such an improvement...you're getting there...well done...give yourself some credit for once.


Paul said something to me on Tuesday that made me feel rather good. he said 'Kayleigh out of all the people I see you are one of the most knowledgeable about diabetes you just lack confidence' which is very true! Lol x


----------



## Barbara W

Carolg said:


> Woke to 7.5 this morning. Gp today, so will make a list of my woes.have a good day all



Good luck with the GP today x


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Good news Kaylz have a great day


Not such a nice day off to the nurse for an injection this afternoon! Lol, but after today that's it and I'm relaxing tomorrow! Haha x


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.6 today  Birthday champagne and canapes must be good for me



Happy belated birthday hope you had a lovely day x


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 10.5 for me today - DP is back lol!


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Two things I hate the wind/rain,  I will have to wait like Harry for my walk today lol. Rain stopped ATM going to take the plunge and put my sheets out what fun that will be but they have a good chance of getting dry. Yes finger crossed for the weekend. Enjoy your day x


Amazingly the sun arrived...Harry and I both got our walk...home...dry but windswept!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crap 11.3 this morning - I blame my 3 year old (that's only a little mean of me right?!) - he made cookies with his grandma yesterday so of course I had to eat them!! Clearly cocked up my carb count. Anyways back to a healthy 4.9 now so happy days. 

Enjoy this windy Thursday everyone... it's nearly the weekend!


----------



## Ally beetle

6.8 today so better than last night 


Bubbsie said:


> Ally...lots of members forget their medication on the odd occasion...you're not stupid at all...it happens...give yourself some leeway...hope you managed to get some sleep...and get those levels down.


I have had Good nights sleep thank you. I forget to bolus insulin quite allot in the past but in the last month or so I have been trying so hard to remember and it just makes me go grrrrrr when I forget.


----------



## Ally beetle

New-journey said:


> Yes, putting my hands up, only did this a few days ago! Hope your numbers come down.


Thanks it is annoying but I did come down over night just not as low as I wanted but that's life


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> 6.8 today so better than last night
> 
> I have had Good nights sleep thank you. I forget to bolus insulin quite allot in the past but in the last month or so I have been trying so hard to remember and it just makes me go grrrrrr when I forget.


Ally thank goodness I don't use insulin...I can't tell you how many times I have forgotten my medication.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. A crap 11.3 this morning - I blame my 3 year old (that's only a little mean of me right?!) - he made cookies with his grandma yesterday so of course I had to eat them!! Clearly cocked up my carb count. Anyways back to a healthy 4.9 now so happy days.
> 
> Enjoy this windy Thursday everyone... it's nearly the weekend!


No absolutely not mean at all grainger...your three year old made you cookies...you could not refuse them...would have disappointed him...upset him...possibly traumatised him...if you hadn't sampled them...so...entirely his fault...but...we'll let him off...ps .how were they? ...are you willing to admit how many you had.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - late on parade today - 5.6


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, 7.3 @ 7.34am for me but measured a bit late, dunno why I forgot, think I was still asleep and grumpy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I forget most days to do my waking BG.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good luck, hope you get the help and support you need.


Thanks all for your good wishes. Never met this gp before and he was lovely. Told him how miserable crabbit,cold,tired, poor memory and concentration, weight loss da,da,da,da. I am feeling. First thing...do yo think you are depressed. Don't know but am definitely stressed says I. I Asked about metformin and folic acid, but don't know if I made up a story about memory. He asked what I wanted about how I was and I told him I wanted to rule out meds side effects and chemical reactions, and I didn't think I had dementia, but not functioning well. He did ask what I do, and surupticiously looked at the screen so I told him my age as well. He has said he will do a battery of test including folate, thyroxine levels etc in 2 weeks when they are due and I HAVE to go back to see him a week later, and said I have done well to identify and open up to people how I am feeling and accept myself that things are how they are. He will look at physical things first then see how I am. Weighed and his scales look like I am 3lb lighter than mine  say, but he has got a base line for now. I did say I tested BG and told him a wee bit but he did not go down that route apart from meds helping weight loss.at least that will be 3 weeks before hb whatsit to keep my diet in check.  Sorry about the book but I was so pleased with outcome, though knackered after


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> No absolutely not mean at all grainger...your three year old made you cookies...you could not refuse them...would have disappointed him...upset him...possibly traumatised him...if you hadn't sampled them...so...entirely his fault...but...we'll let him off...ps .how were they? ...are you willing to admit how many you had.



Erm just 1 to start with lol! 2.5 in total (ops) super scrummy, chocolate and all gooey in the middle and crisp on the outside. Can't wait until he's older and can start cookin dinner haha!


----------



## Ally beetle

grainger said:


> Morning all. A crap 11.3 this morning - I blame my 3 year old (that's only a little mean of me right?!) - he made cookies with his grandma yesterday so of course I had to eat them!! Clearly cocked up my carb count. Anyways back to a healthy 4.9 now so happy days.


Kids uh always tempting us with tasty treats


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks all for your good wishes. Never met this gp before and he was lovely. Told him how miserable crabbit,cold,tired, poor memory and concentration, weight loss da,da,da,da. I am feeling. First thing...do yo think you are depressed. Don't know but am definitely stressed says I. I Asked about metformin and folic acid, but don't know if I made up a story about memory. He asked what I wanted about how I was and I told him I wanted to rule out meds side effects and chemical reactions, and I didn't think I had dementia, but not functioning well. He did ask what I do, and surupticiously looked at the screen so I told him my age as well. He has said he will do a battery of test including folate, thyroxine levels etc in 2 weeks when they are due and I HAVE to go back to see him a week later, and said I have done well to identify and open up to people how I am feeling and accept myself that things are how they are. He will look at physical things first then see how I am. Weighed and his scales look like I am 3lb lighter than mine  say, but he has got a base line for now. I did say I tested BG and told him a wee bit but he did not go down that route apart from meds helping weight loss.at least that will be 3 weeks before hb whatsit to keep my diet in check.  Sorry about the book but I was so pleased with outcome, though knackered after


Although you are sill having problems Barbara...sounds like a very positive appointment...you must feel mightily relieved...makes such a difference when 'they' listen to us...well done.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ the gales have abated ~ no damage outside and the roof is still in tact.
6.2 and I'm happy with this. Bgls are slowly coming down.
Take care folks hope y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...spent most of last night baking...the results ... 48 triple chocolate brownies...three large apple pies...so enjoyed making them it even though I won't be sampling  them (well not yet anyway)...house smelt wonderful... making one of my rare visits to our office in London later this morning...expect the staff will be pleased to see me...first an appointment with the wonderful Dr Max Medication...review time...so looking forward to that...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ the gales have abated ~ no damage outside and the roof is still in tact.
> 6.2 and I'm happy with this. Bgls are slowly coming down.
> Take care folks hope y'all have a great weekend.
> View attachment 4901


Sounds like a good start to your weekend WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Bubbsie  ~ after an appointment this afternoon I intend to have a relaxing weekend  ~ only doing the necessary ~ I  haven't had a baking session for what seems like ages! Not sampled any of your homemade goodies ~ really? I believe you tho thousands wouldn't!  Good luck with Doctor Max this morning.


----------



## Ljc

@Carolg[/USER] . I am glad you saw that particular GP he sounds to be a good one and one you were able to open up to which is not easy is it. It may be a good idea to stick with him in future. 
I hope that like me it turns  out to be something easily treated.
Please try not to worry about what your Hb1ac will be, if it’s high it can be sorted out much easier when your feeling better in yourself, also it may not be as bad as you expect.
{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}
XXX


----------



## Ljc

Good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie . It’s so kind of you to have done all that baking for me, what time shall I come round


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good luck with your appointment @Bubbsie . It’s so kind of you to have done all that baking for me, what time shall I come round


Lin...you need to get here before 10am...will be leaving for the office about then...just in case you're delayed...I'll leave a little parcel in the front garden...just behind the cyclamens...perhaps I should share some with Dr Max Medication...might sweeten him up  tad...did I mention the brownies are flourless...which of course means you have to use soooooo much extra chocolate.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I trust you are all ok. Most unusually for me I slept well. 
Went to bed on 6.1 woke up on 4.9 . Graph showed a lovely slow but even drop till just before 5 when it did a sudden dip and recovery


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Thanks all for your good wishes. Never met this gp before and he was lovely. Told him how miserable crabbit,cold,tired, poor memory and concentration, weight loss da,da,da,da. I am feeling. First thing...do yo think you are depressed. Don't know but am definitely stressed says I. I Asked about metformin and folic acid, but don't know if I made up a story about memory. He asked what I wanted about how I was and I told him I wanted to rule out meds side effects and chemical reactions, and I didn't think I had dementia, but not functioning well. He did ask what I do, and surupticiously looked at the screen so I told him my age as well. He has said he will do a battery of test including folate, thyroxine levels etc in 2 weeks when they are due and I HAVE to go back to see him a week later, and said I have done well to identify and open up to people how I am feeling and accept myself that things are how they are. He will look at physical things first then see how I am. Weighed and his scales look like I am 3lb lighter than mine  say, but he has got a base line for now. I did say I tested BG and told him a wee bit but he did not go down that route apart from meds helping weight loss.at least that will be 3 weeks before hb whatsit to keep my diet in check.  Sorry about the book but I was so pleased with outcome, though knackered after


@carol ~ so pleased for you that your appointment went well and that your new GP is arranging for you to have blood tests to get to the bottom of all your symptoms. I admire you for opening up to him particularly as you hadn't met him before, take care now. x


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...you need to get here before 10am...will be leaving for the office about then...just in case you're delayed...I'll leave a little parcel in the front garden...just behind the cyclamens...perhaps I should share some with Dr Max Medication...might sweeten him up  tad...did I mention the brownies are flourless...which of course means you have to use soooooo much extra chocolate.


Righty O , I’m leaving now .
 Those Brownies sound delish , droooool.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Graph showed a lovely slow but even drop till just before 5 when it did a sudden dip and recovery


What on earth were you dreaming about just before 5am, Ljc?!

Morning all. 5.2 here - at last, back in range!

Ah, Friday at last...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 to bed and 4.8 on waking with a level line inbetween with no levemir last night.
Happy Friday to everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.8 and after an early night  feel ready for the day.
Wishing you all a good Friday.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...you need to get here before 10am...will be leaving for the office about then...just in case you're delayed...I'll leave a little parcel in the front garden...just behind the cyclamens...perhaps I should share some with Dr Max Medication...might sweeten him up  tad...did I mention the brownies are flourless...which of course means you have to use soooooo much extra chocolate.


I will be picking up the little parcel, my favourite is the apple pie please! 
Good luck with Dr Max, hope it all goes well


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds like a good start to your weekend WL.


Your baking sounds great although brownies I can resist. I can't bake as I would eat. Good luck with dr max


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> @Carolg[/USER] . I am glad you saw that particular GP he sounds to be a good one and one you were able to open up to which is not easy is it. It may be a good idea to stick with him in future.
> I hope that like me it turns  out to be something easily treated.
> Please try not to worry about what your Hb1ac will be, if it’s high it can be sorted out much easier when your feeling better in yourself, also it may not be as bad as you expect.
> {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}
> XXX


Thanks Lin, that was quite right.pity they don't have feedback forms for patients. I don't even mind that I've to wait 2 weeks for bloods


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> @carol ~ so pleased for you that your appointment went well and that your new GP is arranging for you to have blood tests to get to the bottom of all your symptoms. I admire you for opening up to him particularly as you hadn't met him before, take care now. x


Think the bubble broke when I snottered and bubbled to my peers and admitted I was feeling wretched and worried. He was a pussy cat after that. I know someone who never goes to gp and she saw him and I remember her saying how good he was. Rare find perhaps Thanks


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 7.8 for me, and and slept 10-7 with only an hour awake at 3. Bliss


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Erm just 1 to start with lol! 2.5 in total (ops) super scrummy, chocolate and all gooey in the middle and crisp on the outside. Can't wait until he's older and can start cookin dinner haha!


I'm available for childcare grainger... any time...as long as he brings his apron & oven glove with him!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.8 for me, and and slept 10-7 with only an hour awake at 3. Bliss


Things definitely seem on the 'UP' Carol...that appointment obviously relieved a great deal of anxiety...might mention it to Dr Max Meds this morning...see if he will 'up' his game...wouldn't say your GP is a rare find...probably one of a dying breed...almost extinct...sadly.


----------



## Robin

5.5 here and a steady line overnight, my best result for ages, just when I expected to be all over the place! In the process of swapping from Lanfus to Levemir. Obv a conservative half dose of Levemir, together with whatever Lantus still hanging round in the system from the day before, is a perfect combination!

Glad you've found a GP you can deal with, @Carolg, he sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all.A 5.3 this autumnal morning.


----------



## Ally beetle

6 this morning getting better but holding out for the 5 or below


----------



## Carolg

Our practice has changed Robin and I don't go to gp often, last time it was ? Sciatica, but I think it was viral as I ended up with laryngitis. She was lovely as well


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I will be picking up the little parcel, my favourite is the apple pie please!
> Good luck with Dr Max, hope it all goes well


Jo did I say apple pies made in the old fashioned way...muscovado  sugar & cloves...okay...seems its going to be first come...first served...poor Lin...she has a race on her hands.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Haven't tested this morning as don#t want to see what my last result is before HbA1c this morning.  Actually better get dressed.  Got to be there for 8.30.
Good luck with your appt, @Bubbsie .


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Our practice has changed Robin and I don't go to gp often, last time it was ? Sciatica, but I think it was viral as I ended up with laryngitis. She was lovely as well


OMG Carol...now you're being spoilt...really...two at the same practice...send me your post code...I'll check the house prices...would kill for a sympathetic GP.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Jo did I say apple pies made in the old fashioned way...muscovado  sugar & cloves...okay...seems its going to be first come...first served...poor Lin...she has a race on her hands.


I've got my trainers on and even hoping for a wee crumb please


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Haven't tested this morning as don#t want to see what my last result is before HbA1c this morning.  Actually better get dressed.  Got to be there for 8.30.
> Good luck with your appt, @Bubbsie .


Good luck Mark. The anticlimax is then waiting for results


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Yay, its Friday! an a 7.8 for me today. Somewhere in the 7's seems to be my normal waking number at the moment, I certainly ain't complaining about that considering where I was a few months back.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> OMG Carol...now you're being spoilt...really...two at the same practice...send me your post code...I'll check the house prices...would kill for a sympathetic GP.


You would probably get a mansion here for your house price.lol. The hardest part is getting an appointment


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> I've got my trainers on and even hoping for a wee crumb please


Actually planning a M1 diversion, (is it the M1?!) so there will be enough for us all!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Haven't tested this morning as don#t want to see what my last result is before HbA1c this morning.  Actually better get dressed.  Got to be there for 8.30.
> Good luck with your appt, @Bubbsie .


C
Come Markyp...you'll be fine...but...I think if I didn't have my results before I saw the GP...I would find that  really difficult...at least it gives me time to prepare my defence...good luck...will be waiting to hear how well you've done...don't forget to mention the system online problems.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Actually planning a M1 diversion, (is it the M1?!) so there will be enough for us all!


Several routes Jo...M1...M11...A1(M)...will have to  make up a batch...we'll have to have an informal meet...a convenient halfway point!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> You would probably get a mansion here for your house price.lol. The hardest part is getting an appointment


Ooh not so sure about that Carol...Lavender Cottage is still very much a work in progress despite moving here four year ago...funnily enough after I moved here...some friends who still live in East London...said I should have gone there...for fun we put my budget into Rightmove...I had enough for an allocated parking space for the next twenty five years!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies on this rather chilly morning  doesn't help that the mother still has her bedroom windows clipped in but never mind  good luck today @Bubbsie and @Mark Parrott, used the expert meter first this morning and got 5.4 on that here's the libre


----------



## grainger

@Bubbsie pop over to Hertford anytime and I'll set the toddler cooking 

Slightly high 8.2 for me today!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. a 5.5 today. Life's a bit busy lately so I haven't been around much. Good luck to all facing reviews/tests/appointments/other


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.3 this morning, hope everyone is doing ok 

Good luck @Mark Parrott & Bubbsie for your appointments


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...spent most of last night baking...the results ... 48 triple chocolate brownies...three large apple pies...so enjoyed making them it even though I won't be sampling  them (well not yet anyway)...house smelt wonderful... making one of my rare visits to our office in London later this morning...expect the staff will be pleased to see me...first an appointment with the wonderful Dr Max Medication...review time...so looking forward to that...woke to a 5.3




Yum sounds delicious can smell them from here lol ( I wish )


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ the gales have abated ~ no damage outside and the roof is still in tact.
> 6.2 and I'm happy with this. Bgls are slowly coming down.
> Take care folks hope y'all have a great weekend.
> View attachment 4901




Hope you gave a great weekend to Wirralass take care x


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies on this rather chilly morning  doesn't help that the mother still has her bedroom windows clipped in but never mind  good luck today @Bubbsie and @Mark Parrott, used the expert meter first this morning and got 5.4 on that here's the libre


Kaylz , if you’re worried about the levels on the graph try not to worry ok, 
Mine were the same at first and still can be at times.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Kaylz , if you’re worried about the levels on the graph try not to worry ok,
> Mine were the same at first and still can be at times.


I was only a little worried about the lows it showed the first 2 nights but I seemed to be fine last night, will see how it goes tonight and if it shows lows again will be up doing spot checks the next few nights xx


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh not so sure about that Carol...Lavender Cottage is still very much a work in progress despite moving here four year ago...funnily enough after I moved here...some friends who still live in East London...said I should have gone there...for fun we put my budget into Rightmove...I had enough for an allocated parking space for the next twenty five years![/QUO
> Lavender cottage sounds lovely. I wanted a rose cottage but got a number though I like my cottage which is like a tardis, back n back n back. I've managed to get most things done but would maybe like a fire, as I have a gas And I lit it on Wednesday as I was free zing. Might also like a bath but who knows


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good morning a 7.3 this morning, hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> Good luck @Mark Parrott & Bubbsie for your appointments


Thank you  Barbara...had a good appointment...discussion around the statins issue...in full...in fact one of the best appointments I've had with him!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carol...even though you have a number...can still call it Rose Cottage...mine was called Lavender Cottage when I bought it...but...I still have a  street number.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you  Barbara...had a good appointment...discussion around the statins issue...in full...in fact one of the best appointments I've had with him!


Fantastic, so pleased for you. You must be so relieved it's done and all went well. Now you can have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.9 @ 5.57am but not a 'waking' reading as I was watching telly from 3 :: yawns ::

Fed-up with not sleeping. That never used to happen to me, I used to sleep like a log.


----------



## Ally beetle

You T2 guys are fine.

why are you getting upset we are all in it together.

I would say it is in many ways harder to be a T2 if you look at the facts. you have to be stricter with your diet in general to get good glucose control. The only difference for most of you T2's is your head of pancreas is still producing insulin in but your body can't use it for its intended purpose to start off with but then your pancreas can get worn out then you need insulin then you are exactly in the same boat. T1 condition is much easier as in general it is just replacing the insulin we do not produce anymore. I know that it is much more complicated than that when you take into account exercise, mood, temperature, hormonal changes. BMI changes but the big difference is if we are naughty we can take insulin to counteract the carbs we don't have to wait and hope they come down.

I hope I am helping by saying this in support of you T2 guys, we are all struggling in our own ways and we are on here to support and be supported that is why this forum exists for us all. I hope this helps


----------



## Ditto

I think Type 2 is easier because some people have reversed it with diet, but you can't do that with Type 1 plus you have to count! I hope to goodness I'm never Type 1.  I can't count for toffee.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> You T2 guys are fine.
> 
> why are you getting upset we are all in it together.
> 
> I would say it is in many ways harder to be a T2 if you look at the facts. you have to be stricter with your diet in general to get good glucose control. The only difference for most of you T2's is your head of pancreas is still producing insulin in but your body can't use it for its intended purpose. T1 condition is much easier as in general it is just replacing the insulin we do not produce anymore. I know that it is much more complicated than that when you take into account exercise, mood, temperature, hormonal changes. BMI changes but the big difference is if we are naughty we can take insulin to counteract the carbs we don't have to wait and hope they come down.
> 
> I hope I am helping by saying this in support of you T2 guys, we are all struggling in our own ways and we are on here to support and be supported that is why this forum exists for us all. I hope this helps


Ally I'm not upset...thank you for your comments...nothing to do with how we manage our respective conditions...or which is harder to manage...its a much bigger issue...with a lengthy history...not for discussion here...but...thank you again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good day yesterday...best  appointment with Dr Max Medication yet...full discussion on the cholesterol/statins issue...a lot of laughing...even a bit of shoe envy from the goodly doctor (long story)...not at all surprised/critical at the recent HbA1c rise...said nothing I could have done about it...nasty infection...overall he believes my management couldn't be better...a positive day yesterday...concluded with a great nights sleep...woke to a 5.4


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Nearly a house special at 5.1


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Snap AJ, a 5.1 for me as well. Off for my flu jab this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Snap again Greyhound Gal because I'm also having my flu jab this morning


----------



## Copepod

People with diabetes of all types are welcomr on this forum. People of all types have problems and do things wrong sometimes.

I'm hoping my raised fasting level will be optimium when I get to parkrun start line at 09:00. Currently high, probably because I'm in early stages of a cold.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.2 for me today have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Snap, flu jab for me today as well. Woke to 7.0. A good week all in all. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.4 for me despite going to bed high after a stubborn afternoon hypo that wouldn't shift. I think it was my morning levemir. That's getting knocked in the head too to see what happens while I've got a couple of days left on this sensor.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...even though you have a number...can still call it Rose Cottage...mine was called Lavender Cottage when I bought it...but...I still have a  street number.


When I moved in, I found a plaque saying Woodside cottage, but never put it back up


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> When I moved in, I found a plaque saying Woodside cottage, but never put it back up



Hope you kept it...like the sound of that Carol...Woodside Cottage...both me & my neighbours still have the original plaques on the front of our houses...think mine might be more realistic if it read 'Money Pit' cottage.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Last night's restaurant meat-fest means I'm at 14.3 this morning, oops.  

I'd forgotten how too much protein can send me high...must write that down somewhere. Maybe a tattoo on my forehead so's I don't forget.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Last night's restaurant meat-fest means I'm at 14.3 this morning, oops.
> 
> I'd forgotten how too much protein can send me high...must write that down somewhere. Maybe a tattoo on my forehead so's I don't forget.


If you tattoo your forehead, if you are like me, you won't look at it. Hope you enjoyed your meal


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx


Could you not use a microwave wheatie to keep warm, but would have to be carefull if u have any loss of sensation.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.8 for me after a great evening dancing, must do it more often. 
Happy weekend to all


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx


K...you may have to 'bite the bullet'...invest in some thermal underwear...seems the only way to keep warm until that central heating control is fired up.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx


How about putting your favourite dancing music on and going for it! Still on a high from my dancing last night! Have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> If you tattoo your forehead, if you are like me, you won't look at it. Hope you enjoyed your meal


There are loads of fab restaurants in my area, but this one's a real treat. They BBQ the meat on a great big fire in the corner of the restaurant. We shared a "mini" meat platter between three - it was HUGE! - the dogs'll be very happy today eating our leftovers.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Could you not use a microwave wheatie to keep warm, but would have to be carefull if u have any loss of sensation.


I don't see why I should fork out for stuff when I pay to live here so should be able to benefit from the heating, I've spent nearly £200 in the last month and a half on others too so cant afford anything for myself haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...you may have to 'bite the bullet'...invest in some thermal underwear...seems the only way to keep warm until that central heating control is fired up.


Couldn't afford it! Lol, will be lucky if the heating goes on at all this year I think! Bruce keeps saying he's had his heating on already and I just pray she decides to use it one day! Lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> How about putting your favourite dancing music on and going for it! Still on a high from my dancing last night! Have a good day.


I'm afraid I don't do dancing! Haha, old injury causes problems with my knee and my hip muscle is still very tender from an injection on Thursday!  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not read any posts yet so I hope you are all ok 
4.8 and 12 minutes later


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5 today

Off out now for flu jab

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Couldn't afford it! Lol, will be lucky if the heating goes on at all this year I think! Bruce keeps saying he's had his heating on already and I just pray she decides to use it one day! Lol x


K...used to be a prolific knitter...therapeutic for me after a heavy days work...not done any for such a long time...came come out of retirement...knock you up a heavy weight chunky wind proof onesie...won't do much for your image...will keep you warm...or send Harry up...he'll keep you warm.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I'm quite happy with my 6.2 this morning.  Really enjoyed my fish & chips last night.  Had a full portion too.  Also had a cream fulled chocolate brownie for pud.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...used to be a prolific knitter...therapeutic for me after a heavy days work...not done any for such a long time...came come out of retirement...knock you up a heavy weight chunky wind proof onesie...won't do much for your image...will keep you warm...or send Harry up...he'll keep you warm.


Could you do a 2 piece not sure I'd cope well with a onesie when I need the loo haha, send Harry with it keep me extra warm!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Hope you kept it...like the sound of that Carol...Woodside Cottage...both me & my neighbours still have the original plaques on the front of our houses...think mine might be more realistic if it read 'Money Pit' cottage.


Our house is semi detached & the two are known as Mount Pleasant Cottages.  We are no. 2.  We really need to put a plaque up as we have problems with couriers finding us.  There is another no. 2 nearby (he does have a number) & often gets our post.  Gets frustrating.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Could you do a 2 piece not sure I'd cope well with a onesie when I need the loo haha, send Harry with it keep me extra warm!  x


OOh now you're just being fussy K...will give it some thought...if I sent Harry...he'd love it...would take up so much room...cost a fortune to feed...has to be said... his favourites past times are...eating...sleeping...snoring & breaking wind without boundaries...he sends you a little something to be going on with...he's looking forward to his trip...lord help you K if he ever gets there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Our house is semi detached & the two are known as Mount Pleasant Cottages.  We are no. 2.  We really need to put a plaque up as we have problems with couriers finding us.  There is another no. 2 nearby (he does have a number) & often gets our post.  Gets frustrating.


Annoying Mark...I would put a plaque up...distinguish  the properties...actually...No:2 Mount Pleasant Cottages sounds rather swish.


----------



## Ally beetle

8.2 this morning am a little fed up. My own fault as I had a whole pizza last night and was 122 grams of carbs so no suprised it is high this am took the right amount of insulin but it can't sort that amount of carbs. 


Bubbsie said:


> Ally I'm not upset...thank you for your comments...nothing to do with how we manage our respective conditions...or which is harder to manage...its a much bigger issue...with a lengthy history...not for discussion here...but...thank you again.


Not a problem on the support from me front. hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx



You need some fat on your bones Kaylz. I’ll happily send some of mine over!


----------



## Ljc

Ally beetle said:


> 8.2 this morning am a little fed up. My own fault as I had a whole pizza last night and was 122 grams of carbs so no suprised it is high this am took the right amount of insulin but it can't sort that amount of carbs.
> 
> Not a problem on the support from me front. hope you get something sorted.


8.2 after pizza last night is imo not too bad as pizza is notoriously difficult to bolus for, it seems to spike high a few hours later than lots of other carbs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> 8.2 this morning am a little fed up. My own fault as I had a whole pizza last night and was 122 grams of carbs so no suprised it is high this am took the right amount of insulin but it can't sort that amount of carbs.
> 
> Not a problem on the support from me front. hope you get something sorted.


Thanks Ally I have to be careful how I reply to this for reasons I cannot mention...8.2 not bad for Pizza...considering how infamous it is for raising the blood sugars...only the once...I wouldn't fret on it...thank you for your offer...so used to fighting these battles on my own for such a long time now...used to it...but...thank you again.. .any positive demonstration of support is always very welcome.


----------



## Ditto

> I'd forgotten how too much protein can send me high..


I didn't know this could happen! 

Morning all. 7.5 @ 9.39am. 

Did you all see the Superfoods programme. Apparently Baobab is a superfruit and can level off blood sugar levels. Interesting. Didn't look very appetising though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good late afternoon folks ~ miserable and damp here all day 
My waking was 7.4  Couldn't believe it so I re-tested using the same blob of the red stuff and my meter came up with 6.7. You can guess which number I've logged!
Hope you're all as well as you can be folks, take care x
This photo reminds me of many enjoyable days walking through the woods with my father.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> You need some fat on your bones Kaylz. I’ll happily send some of mine over!


Too late Amigo...I've already done it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.1 after guesstimating the carbs in a meal that was a combination of extending my birthday celebrations and celebrating becoming a student again


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Earlier than usual today as Sunny is feeling unwell and just had to get up for the third time since 2am to let him out. At least he lets us know by whining rather than being ill in the house. Funny how OH always manages to sleep through it .
Anyway it was a 4.7 at 6:20am and it now a 5.9.


----------



## AJLang

I hope that Sunny feels better soon x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Thanks AJ. He's currently next to me fast asleep - alright for some. I'll need to dig out some matchsticks for later to keep my eyes open...


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good late afternoon folks ~ miserable and damp here all day
> My waking was 7.4  Couldn't believe it so I re-tested using the same blob of the red stuff and my meter came up with 6.7. You can guess which number I've logged!
> Hope you're all as well as you can be folks, take care x
> This photo reminds me of many enjoyable days walking through the local woods with my father.
> View attachment 4914


Beautiful scenery WL..where is it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...although up at 5am...good sleep last night...busy day today...lots of issues to deal with...I just love a  challenge...paper work to do...must raise some invoices (my favourite part)...looking forward to my day...looks like the sun is about to appear...good long walk with Harry...if I can wake him up...he is comatose...snoring like a good un' right now...another leisurely cup of coffee...then on with my day...woke to a 5.4...hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## Carolg

Woke at 6.45 this morning. Tested at 7 o'clock and BG 7.0. Washing on and back to bed with a coffee and Gretchen Becker  book. Housework and slobbing day, with maybe a bit of gardening thrown in. Have a good day all, and hello to all the newbies on the forum


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...although up at 5am...good sleep last night...busy day today...lots of issues to deal with...I just love a  challenge...paper work to do...must raise some invoices (my favourite part)...looking forward to my day...looks like the sun is about to appear...good long walk with Harry...if I can wake him up...he is comatose...snoring like a good un' right now...another leisurely cup of coffee...then on with my day...woke to a 5.4...hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


I could've sent you my tax returns if you love paperwork so much.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  5.9 for me  on this chilly morning  lol, don't have a clue what is going on but spent the day in the 7's most of yesterday  anyway have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Ally beetle

morning to all 7.7 this am really need to try to cut the carbs before bed, but it's Sunday and need to get ready for my sons swimming


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Sunday house spesh for me.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks  5.9 for me  on this chilly morning  lol, don't have a clue what is going on but spent the day in the 7's most of yesterday  anyway have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


Kaylz that is an excellent waking number


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I could've sent you my tax returns if you love paperwork so much.


Markyp...if you had...you may have regretted it...I loathe paperwork with a passion...the only part I enjoy is raising the invoices...no invoices...no money...I have not  completed a tax return for the last 25 years...I have an accountant to confirm how little I earn...any direct contact I can avoid with HMCR is welcome...so I consider him an investment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> morning to all 7.7 this am really need to try to cut the carbs before bed, but it's Sunday and need to get ready for my sons swimming


Not that bad Ally...its Sunday...give yourself a break.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A Sunday house spesh for me.


Well done Bloden


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks  5.9 for me  on this chilly morning  lol, don't have a clue what is going on but spent the day in the 7's most of yesterday  anyway have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


Good score K...great start...now if only your mother would turn the heating on...could be a perfect weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Bit of a spike in the early hours but then steadily downwards until I woke to a 4.7
Was due for review tomorrow but it's been put back to the 27th. I'd timed my sensor to run out just before the appointment as well. Ah well.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 3.8 not so good, maybe need to reduce lantus again. I am going to post a thread about going to the States and a 8 hour time difference, my sensor for the States has arrived! 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 3.8 not so good, maybe need to reduce lantus again. I am going to post a thread about going to the States and a 8 hour time difference, my sensor for the States has arrived!
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Bit low Jo...no idea about the lantus reduction...could write what I know about insulin on the back of a postage stamp...hope that does the trick...while you're off to the States...no doubt I'll be dispatched up North somewhere...but...will enjoy your trip there...albeit vicariously.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Bit low Jo...no idea about the lantus reduction...could write what I know about insulin on the back of a postage stamp...hope that does the trick...while you're off to the States...no doubt I'll be dispatched up North somewhere...but...will enjoy your trip there...albeit vicariously.


Yes, too low, my pancreas is up to tricks at the moment. It better behave in the USA! I will make you very jealous as just checked weather, it will be hot! Enjoy the North!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...although up at 5am...good sleep last night...busy day today...lots of issues to deal with...I just love a  challenge...paper work to do...must raise some invoices (my favourite part)...looking forward to my day...looks like the sun is about to appear...good long walk with Harry...if I can wake him up...he is comatose...snoring like a good un' right now...another leisurely cup of coffee...then on with my day...woke to a 5.4...hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


Great number and enjoy your walk, send the sun to Somerset, rather grey here.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good score K...great start...now if only your mother would turn the heating on...could be a perfect weekend.


Was hoping Bruce would bring me breakfast in bed so I didn't have to leave the cosy bed but no such luck! lol, tempted to switch it on just now for a while as she's at work but she'd just moan when she got home! xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks  5.9 for me  on this chilly morning  lol, don't have a clue what is going on but spent the day in the 7's most of yesterday  anyway have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


So sounds like a flat line yesterday, excellent! Keep warm today and have fun.


----------



## Ljc

Have a lovely Sunday.

Battled a persistent 3.4 last night with several swigs of apple juice, about 14 dextrose tablets which got me to 3.6  I hit the cupboards then raided the
fridge , I woke to 10.3 feeling a bit yuk.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Was hoping Bruce would bring me breakfast in bed so I didn't have to leave the cosy bed but no such luck! lol, tempted to switch it on just now for a while as she's at work but she'd just moan when she got home! xx


Turn it on and say it was our fault!


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> View attachment 4919
> Have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Battled a persistent 3.4 last night with several swigs of apple juice, about 14 dextrose tablets which got me to 3.6  I hit the cupboards then raided the
> fridge , I woke to 10.3 feeling a bit yuk.


Oh No, sounds scary and hope you feel better soon, can you rest and recover today?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> So sounds like a flat line yesterday, excellent! Keep warm today and have fun.


Meant to be heading to the shop later but really not sure I want to go out if I'm shivering in the house! Lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> View attachment 4919
> Have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Battled a persistent 3.4 last night with several swigs of apple juice, about 14 dextrose tablets which got me to 3.6  I hit the cupboards then raided the
> fridge , I woke to 10.3 feeling a bit yuk.


Oh no hope your feeling better soon! x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Yes, too low, my pancreas is up to tricks at the moment. It better behave in the USA! I will make you very jealous as just checked weather, it will be hot! Enjoy the North!


I'm not bitter at all Jo...want you to enjoy your trip...after all while you're slumming it flying over the Atlantic...being served food & drink by the charming cabin crew...staying in a swish hotel...I'll be driving up the M1...or even better the M6...way up north...stopping off at the best of service stations...dining from their Al a carte menus...continuously stopping for petrol...where as I fill the tank I can admire the scenery...receive compliments from the charismatic truckers parked in the waiting bays...one of the nicest compliments I ever received was that classic one liner from a charming trucker...who gently shouted as I checked my tyre pressures...''ooh can't get anymore in those dahlin...they're full to the brim already'...even though he was staring at my top half...sure he just wanted to help with the correct tyre pressures...keep me safe...so...see nothing to be envious of is there?


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Meant to be heading to the shop later but really not sure I want to go out if I'm shivering in the house! Lol x


No I can understand that. Are you walking as sometimes movement helps us get warmer. If your hip is feeling better could you do some stretching? Otherwise duvet on the sofa it is.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Turn it on and say it was our fault!


Good idea!  x


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> View attachment 4919
> Have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Battled a persistent 3.4 last night with several swigs of apple juice, about 14 dextrose tablets which got me to 3.6  I hit the cupboards then raided the
> fridge , I woke to 10.3 feeling a bit yuk.


Oh no, that sounds awful. I hope you have a better day x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I'm not bitter at all Jo...want you to enjoy your trip...after all while you're slumming it flying over the Atlantic...being served food & drink by the charming cabin crew...staying in a swish hotel...I'll be driving up the M1...or even better the M6...way up north...stopping off at the best of service stations...dining from their Al a carte menus...continuously stopping for petrol...where as I fill the tank I can admire the scenery...receive compliments from the charismatic truckers parked in the waiting bays...one of the nicest compliments I ever received was that classic one liner from a charming trucker...who gently shouted as I checked my tyre pressures...''ooh can't get anymore in those dahlin...they're full to the brim already'...even though he was staring at my top half...sure he just wanted to help with the correct tyre pressures...keep me safe...so...see nothing to be envious of is there?


 Oops just spilt my coffee laughing!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Woke at 6.45 this morning. Tested at 7 o'clock and BG 7.0. Washing on and back to bed with a coffee and Gretchen Becker  book. Housework and slobbing day, with maybe a bit of gardening thrown in. Have a good day all, and hello to all the newbies on the forum


Carol...I've recommended that book so often wish I had a share in her royalties...it is such a good read...believe it should be supplied on prescription...be interested to hear what you think of it?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> No I can understand that. Are you walking as sometimes movement helps us get warmer. If your hip is feeling better could you do some stretching? Otherwise duvet on the sofa it is.


Hips still sore as injection goes right into the muscle and as I'm trying not to lie on the sensor I'm having to sleep on that hip at the moment! lol, duvet day sounds fab haven't had one of those in a long time  x


----------



## Robin

9.1 here. As much to do with the consumption of a Patisserie Valerie Mille Feuille last night as my change in Basal, probably! Levemir is still work in progress, I had a flat line til 6am then a sharp rise, don't think I've quite got the dose or the split right yet.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Oops just spilt my coffee laughing!


Apologies Jo...wasn't my intention...actually when he offered his assistance (non verbal...just a hand gesture)...I did consider at my age you have to take whatever compliments you can get...thankfully when I came to my senses...I replied with the a similar compliment...reciprocated in kind with my own hand gesture...he seems concerned...perhaps I didn't get it quite right...fortunately I have a fast car...so cheekily sped off as he approached...likely he wanted a contact number...or some other kind of contact...fortunately my strict catholic upbringing told me that was a step too far...as I sped off leaving him trailing in the wake of my exhaust (have a 3 litre engine)...he graciously waved me off with another very innovative hand gesture...lucky me...I felt special that day.


----------



## Amigo

A round 7 for me after a meal out last night so not too bad.

From right up North....not the ‘nearly’ north Bubbsie gets chatted up by randy truckers (glad the spellcheck didn’t get that wrong!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me after a meal out last night so not too bad.
> 
> From right up North....not the ‘nearly’ north Bubbsie gets chatted up by randy truckers (glad the spellcheck didn’t get that wrong!)


What...I haven't really been up north yet!...Coventry...Birmingham...Liverpool...Manchester...Wales...Blackburn...they're up north surely...mind you as soon as I get beyond Peterborough I begin to feel out of my depth


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> 9.1 here. As much to do with the consumption of a Patisserie Valerie Mille Feuille last night as my change in Basal, probably! Levemir is still work in progress, I had a flat line til 6am then a sharp rise, don't think I've quite got the dose or the split right yet.


Patisserie Valerie Robin...well just the thought of a little something from there is enough to raise those numbers...but...to actually eat it is on another level (pun intended)...I have always felt resentful when PV is mentioned...once a very grateful client sent me a massive cake from there to our office in London as a 'thank you'...since I am not office based & work from home...told the staff to enjoy it...they did... even sent me photos of themselves enjoying it...they are a thoughtful bunch of girls...still traumatised by that event.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Hips still sore as injection goes right into the muscle and as I'm trying not to lie on the sensor I'm having to sleep on that hip at the moment! lol, duvet day sounds fab haven't had one of those in a long time  x


OUCH! K.


----------



## Ditto

> .they are a thoughtful bunch of girls...still traumatised by that event.


LOL 

I wasn't crazy about the Gretchen book. Have it here if anybody wants it. I did read it religiously and it was okay, but isn't it based in US? Somebody should write a D diary based in UK. 

7.3 @ 6.11am will be in the fives soon if I can just stick with the SlimFast. Thing is I get so hungry I run about the kitchen like a headless chicken.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> What...I haven't really been up north yet!...Coventry...Birmingham...Liverpool...Manchester...Wales...Blackburn...they're up north surely...mind you as soon as I get beyond Peterborough I begin to feel out of my depth



Nah, that’s the north for beginners Bubs...getting closer at Blackburn though!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> LOL
> 
> I wasn't crazy about the Gretchen book. Have it here if anybody wants it. I did read it religiously and it was okay, but isn't it based in US? Somebody should write a D diary based in UK.
> 
> 7.3 @ 6.11am will be in the fives soon if I can just stick with the SlimFast. Thing is I get so hungry I run about the kitchen like a headless chicken.


Ditto...no idea which version you have...the one I read is adapted for the UK market...takes account of how the NHS works...outlines the system here clearly...deals with the NHS politics......the dearth of adequate treatment/provision of services...couldn't have been more informative...as for a UK diary...we have it here...right on the forum...a diverse range of views...experiences...don't believe we'd get a better diary.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Nah, that’s the north for beginners Bubs...getting closer at Blackburn though!


That drive to Blackburn was a nightmare...won't do that again...such along drive...passed places never heard of...on the way home got so excited when I reached place names I recognised...Liverpool...Fazackerley...Oswaldtwistle ...Leeds...didn't realise I was still about three hours from home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me after a meal out last night so not too bad.
> 
> From right up North....not the ‘nearly’ north Bubbsie gets chatted up by randy truckers (glad the spellcheck didn’t get that wrong!)


Pardon me for being fussy...not sure I was chatted as such...more like propositioned...and if the spellchecker had got it wrong...that adjective would have been more applicable...given their lascivious behaviour & comments...did laugh when I got home & we talked about it.


----------



## Robin

Bubbsie said:


> Patisserie Valerie Robin...well just the thought of a little something from there is enough to raise those numbers


They've put a PV right by the park and ride stop in Oxofrd, and an electronic notice on the bus stop telling you what time the next bus is due, so you can work out if you've got time. 8 minute wait yesterday, perfect timing, got the family home, box of 4 for £10, had to be done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> They've put a PV right by the park and ride stop in Oxofrd, and an electronic notice on the bus stop telling you what time the next bus is due, so you can work out if you've got time. 8 minute wait yesterday, perfect timing, got the family home, box of 4 for £10, had to be done.


Believe that sign & information... could be covered by article 3 of European Human Rights Convention Robin...no one should be subjected to torture....inhumane or degrading treatment...as you say had to be done in those circumstances.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol...I've recommended that book so often wish I had a share in her royalties...it is such a good read...believe it should be supplied on prescription...be interested to hear what you think of it?


I got it earlier on after diagnosis but never got through it all, so started from scratch. Easy to read, informative and also a great resource to dip in and out of. It is quite motivating but not offering false promises or airy fairy ideas...or at least not so far. Loved the honesty of using out of date urine test strips, how real life is that


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Apologies Jo...wasn't my intention...actually when he offered his assistance (non verbal...just a hand gesture)...I did consider at my age you have to take whatever compliments you can get...thankfully when I came to my senses...I replied with the a similar compliment...reciprocated in kind with my own hand gesture...he seems concerned...perhaps I didn't get it quite right...fortunately I have a fast car...so cheekily sped off as he approached...likely he wanted a contact number...or some other kind of contact...fortunately my strict catholic upbringing told me that was a step too far...as I sped off leaving him trailing in the wake of my exhaust (have a 3 litre engine)...he graciously waved me off with another very innovative hand gesture...lucky me...I felt special that day.


It's ok bubbsie if you get the signs right. I don't think I would make the same speedy get away in a totsie  fiat panda, but saying that it would have to be an ancient trucker who would want my number lol


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon me for being fussy...not sure I was chatted as such...more like propositioned...and if the spellchecker had got it wrong...that adjective would have been more applicable...given their lascivious behaviour & comments...did laugh when I got home & we talked about it.



Oh they’re a rare breed are truckers Bubbsie...I was brought up around them


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OUCH! K.


It can be rather sore and VERY tender for a few days lol, you get some funny looks when walking out as you've gone in walking fine and come out crippling slightly haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I got it earlier on after diagnosis but never got through it all, so started from scratch. Easy to read, informative and also a great resource to dip in and out of. It is quite motivating but not offering false promises or airy fairy ideas...or at least not so far. Loved the honesty of using out of date urine test strips, how real life is that


Absolutely Carol...complete honesty...no blame game...advice straight from a type 2 living with diabetes daily...including all the pitfalls that entails...changed my perspective on managing my diabetes...and how I dealt with the issues I had with my GP & local practice.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It can be rather sore and VERY tender for a few days lol, you get some funny looks when walking out as you've gone in walking fine and come out crippling slightly haha xx


OUCH again K...mind you I walk like that every time I get out of the car...after a long drive...takes me a few minutes to even myself out...some have labelled it my John Wayne walk...you're probably far too young to remember him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> It's ok bubbsie if you get the signs right. I don't think I would make the same speedy get away in a totsie  fiat panda, but saying that it would have to be an ancient trucker who would want my number lol


Wouldn't say they were in the first flush of youth Carol TBH...thank god for a fast get away...my first car was a Fiat Uno...beige...loved her...parked it on the garage drive...used to look out the garden window at her...ooh...good memories.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OUCH again K...mind you I walk like that every time I get out of the car...after a long drive...takes me a few minutes to even myself out...some have labelled it my John Wayne walk...you're probably far too young to remember him.


That made me laugh  and no Bruce is a huge John Wayne fan so I know pretty much everything about him now! lOL X


----------



## Barbara W

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A Sunday house spesh for me.



Congrats on your HS


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon forgot to post was busy painting early , woke to 7.2 hope everyone is having a good Sunday , a very dull drizzling day here


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  5.3 libre blood, 5.4 scan, 5.8 expert, cold as anything today and I hate sitting in the house shivering with a hoodie on and the hood up but mother still refusing to put the heating on as she's 'fine'  have a nice day folks!  xx



Don't envy you I hate being cold, maybe wrap a blanket or quilt round you with a lovely hot water bottle


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today


Congrats on HS


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> Don't envy you I hate being cold, maybe wrap a blanket or quilt round you with a lovely hot water bottle


I actually feel like crying when I get too cold lol, and oh no I don't do hot water bottles, I used to use one in my bed but I slept that soundly that I'd cuddle it tightly and wake up with burnt arms!  don't know how it never woke me up as at lunch time mum was frying her mushrooms next to me and the oil was spluttering everywhere and I felt every spit that hit my arms and hands  xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well  so last time I posted on here was Wednesday so a bit of catching up to do 
Thursday ~ 9.5
Friday ~ 5.9
Saturday ~ 8.0
this morning ~ 12.3 ~ may have been high from having a chinese takeaway for tea last night but it was bolused for


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A House Special 5.2 for me today


Nice one Northie


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Beautiful scenery WL..where is it?


Bubbsie I haven't a clue!! I found this pic on line & it brought back nostalgic memories of when we lived in Germany. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A Sunday house spesh for me.


@Bloden nice one!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Yes, too low, my pancreas is up to tricks at the moment. It better behave in the USA! I will make you very jealous as just checked weather, it will be hot! Enjoy the North!


Your *tricky* pancreas NJ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Wouldn't say they were in the first flush of youth Carol TBH...thank god for a fast get away...my first car was a Fiat Uno...beige...loved her...parked it on the garage drive...used to look out the garden window at her...ooh...good memories.


My first car was...._whispers..._an Allegro!!! I'll say no more other than it did get me from A to B locally ~ didn't trust it to do a long distance trip tho!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ hope you all had an enjoyable weekend.
Yesterdays waking was 7.9 re-tested immediately same finger same blob and woohoo 5.7
Todays waking was 6.3 re-tested immediately same finger same blob and.....5.8! Make sense of that then coz I can't!
Hope y'all fine & dandy today folks.x

Gosh that picture is huge!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Hope you all had a good weekend,  {{{{hugs}}}}for those who have to go to work today. 
It’s 5.7 this dark Monday morning. Got half an hour longer to wait till I can have my brekkie ( I’m chewing my fingers off  here)  
But I

So I’m  off to make my most favourite Nescafé of the day......
the first one


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning .  Hope you all had a good weekend,  {{{{hugs}}}}for those who have to go to work today.
> It’s 5.7 this dark Monday morning. Got half an hour longer to wait till I can have my brekkie ( I’m chewing my fingers off  here)
> But I
> View attachment 4934
> So I’m  off to make my most favourite Nescafé of the day......
> the first one


Morning Ljc ~ do you mind me asking why you can't have brekky for half an hour?


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Morning Ljc ~ do you mind me asking why you can't have brekky for half an hour?


Coz I don’t mind.
It takes my Novo (not so ) Rapid time to get going. If I don’t wait around 40 mins I spike well  into double figures before the insulin starts working.
Some people have to wait much longer than I do.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Coz I don’t mind.
> It takes my Novo (not so ) Rapid time to get going. If I don’t wait around 40 mins I spike well  into double figures before the insulin starts working.
> Some people have to wait much longer than I do.


Crikey! Thanks Lin ~ I'll never get my head around insulin no matter how many times I read about it in members posts ~ are you on insulin for life then? x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.3 and my first day at university for my BA (Hons) Creative Writing degree


----------



## khskel

Morning all A 4.3 and 5.1 post cat's breakfast for me after a level Levemir free night.
I too am on the 30 mins countdown to breakfast.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.3 and my first day at university for my BA (Hons) Creative Writing degree


Good luck


----------



## Carolg

8.5 for me. Have a good Monday all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.3 on waking and a 4.8 after sorting out the dogs.


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Good luck


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me today.
Good luck and enjoy your day @AJLang


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a transient house special here, that I just caught when the alarm went off, on my usual morning rise. Still getting to grips with Levemir, it's only day three, so had to treat a 2am hypo.
Just injected my Bolus so I can have breakfast in an hours time, as per Lin and khskel.
Good luck, AJ!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept until 7am...must have a clear conscience (figuratively speaking)...been an interesting weekend...major piece of writing/research to do this week...decided I will tackle that in my own time...slow steady approach always best...make sure of your facts...before committing them to paper...or opening your mouth...more coffee needed...looking forward to the coming week...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch and Robin


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  6.2 for me this morning seem to be experiencing some problems the last couple of days  have a nice day peeps!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing you all a Happy Monday.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  6.2 for me this morning seem to be experiencing some problems the last couple of days  have a nice day peeps!  x


That's a good number for wake up, what's been going on? How are you coping with the sensor, is it helping?


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.3 and my first day at university for my BA (Hons) Creative Writing degree


How exciting, hope you enjoy your first day.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you New-Journey.


----------



## Amigo

Hope your first day goes well @AJLang


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> That's a good number for wake up, what's been going on? How are you coping with the sensor, is it helping?


Just been all over the place that's all x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...slept until 7am...must have a clear conscience (figuratively speaking)...been an interesting weekend...major piece of writing/research to do this week...decided I will tackle that in my own time...slow steady approach always best...make sure of your facts...before committing them to paper...or opening your mouth...more coffee needed...looking forward to the coming week...woke to a 5.7.


Glad to hear you had a good sleep and great number. Have a wonderful week! I am in count down, lists everywhere and to be honest not too interested today in doing anything!


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang hope your first day goes well, good luck!  x


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Hope your first day goes well @AJLang


Thank you Amigo


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Just been all over the place that's all x


I do hope you have a better day, can you get to the meet up in Glasgow?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Glad to hear you had a good sleep and great number. Have a wonderful week! I am in count down, lists everywhere and to be honest not too interested today in doing anything!


Not surprised Jo...the great adventure begins shortly...hope you can keep in touch from the other side of the Atlantic...will enjoy your adventures...I sometimes feel the preparation...travel...preparing an itinerary can be a major part of the journey...that frisson of anticipation...ooh...exciting...although let me caution you...if you overdo 'things' you may need a holiday to recover from your trip...how terrible would that be.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing you all a Happy Monday.


Yesssss Jo...good score...got your equilibrium back...great start to the week!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I do hope you have a better day, can you get to the meet up in Glasgow?


Thank you, hopefully was just the stress of the hospital, doctor and everything else last week, and unfortunately not, my granddads birthday is the 18th so we are doing something for him that Saturday, would have been great to have made it but maybe next time x


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not surprised Jo...the great adventure begins shortly...hope you can keep in touch from the other side of the Atlantic...will enjoy your adventures...I sometimes feel the preparation...travel...preparing an itinerary can be a major part of the journey...that frisson of anticipation...ooh...exciting...although let me caution you...if you overdo 'things' you may need a holiday to recover from your trip...how terrible would that be.


Yes, you are right. I will be doing my morning numbers hours after yours, but will stay in touch. I have a few days to recover when back before the next trip away which is two days in Portugal! That's work too, honestly!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thank you, hopefully was just the stress of the hospital, doctor and everything else last week, and unfortunately not, my granddads birthday is the 18th so we are doing something for him that Saturday, would have been great to have made it but maybe next time x


Yes, wasn't a good week for you, let's hope this one is better! I hope the celebration for your grandad is fun, as you say next time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I actually feel like crying when I get too cold lol, and oh no I don't do hot water bottles, I used to use one in my bed but I slept that soundly that I'd cuddle it tightly and wake up with burnt arms!  don't know how it never woke me up as at lunch time mum was frying her mushrooms next to me and the oil was spluttering everywhere and I felt every spit that hit my arms and hands  xx


Oh nooo! I think your mum had the heat turned up too high I use hot a water bottle with a cover on it ~ no burns for me! Hope you have a good day K x


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> 8.5 for me. Have a good Monday all


Thanks Carol ~ you too x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and wishing you all a Happy Monday.


Thank you NJ and you too x


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Crikey! Thanks Lin ~ I'll never get my head around insulin no matter how many times I read about it in members posts ~ are you on insulin for life then? x


It certainly looks like it as I can’t take Metformin anymore and the other meds I’ve tried didn’t work very well. 
But for this forum I would have been in a real pickle with insulin. Now I’m teaching my practice nurse .


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...slept until 7am...must have a clear conscience (figuratively speaking)...been an interesting weekend...major piece of writing/research to do this week...decided I will tackle that in my own time...slow steady approach always best...make sure of your facts...before committing them to paper...or opening your mouth...more coffee needed...looking forward to the coming week...woke to a 5.7.


Maintaining the 5's I see ~ well done ~ unusual for you to sleep in later than your usual 4am start Bubbs ~ you must have needed it ~ enjoy your day ~ don't get writers cramp will you?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  6.2 for me this morning seem to be experiencing some problems the last couple of days  have a nice day peeps!  x


Hope you sort out your 'problems' K ~ we're here if you need us, take care & thanks you too x


----------



## Ljc

@AJLang , I hope your first day goes well.  Good luck with your course.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> View attachment 4935 Morning all, a transient house special here, that I just caught when the alarm went off, on my usual morning rise. Still getting to grips with Levemir, it's only day three, so had to treat a 2am hypo.
> Just injected my Bolus so I can have breakfast in an hours time, as per Lin and khskel.
> Good luck, AJ!


An hour  And I thought 40 mins was bad enough. 
I trust Levemir suits you better.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lin


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> It certainly looks like it as I can’t take Metformin anymore and the other meds I’ve tried didn’t work very well.
> But for this forum I would have been in a real pickle with insulin. Now I’m teaching my practice nurse .


But for this forum I'd be in la la land! Learned so much here from like Type2's passing on advice from their own experiences ~ ever grateful. I couldn't tolerate Metfartin or the SR form ~ trudging along with diet control and exercise only. Hard work. Hey Lin, you could start up your own business teaching DSN's or PN's a thing or two x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Maintaining the 5's I see ~ well done ~ unusual for you to sleep in later than your usual 4am start Bubbs ~ you must have needed it ~ enjoy your day ~ don't get writers cramp will you?


Taking things slowly WL...important brief to address...making sure I leave no 'corners' for others to retreat to...or hide in...sound like a James Bond plot/intrigue...honestly how the machinations of Quangos can monopolise our time is frustrating.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Glad to hear you had a good sleep and great number. Have a wonderful week! I am in count down, lists everywhere and to be honest not too interested today in doing anything!


Ok, so have a lazy morning Jo and pick up after lunch what you should have completed this morning I love count downs ~ crossing the days off on the calendar ~ getting nearer to the big day ~ take care now x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> It certainly looks like it as I can’t take Metformin anymore and the other meds I’ve tried didn’t work very well.
> But for this forum I would have been in a real pickle with insulin. Now I’m teaching my practice nurse .


Somebody has to Lin!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Taking things slowly WL...important brief to address...making sure I leave no 'corners' for others to retreat to...or hide in...sound like a James Bond plot/intrigue...honestly how the machinations of Quangos can monopolise our time is frustrating.


Please don't use those big words Bubbs ~ I'm half asleep ~ brain isn't in gear yet ~ another restless night ~ back pain ~ will probably crash about 2pm x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Please don't use those big words Bubbs ~ I'm half asleep ~ brain isn't in gear yet ~ another restless night ~ back pain ~ will probably crash about 2pm x


Apologies WL...no intention to be so 'High Brow' this early in the day...in truth...no idea what they mean...just liked the sound of them...get those feet up...get some rest in...for me...shower...good walk with Harry...then to attend to my own business...for a change!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Apologies WL...no intention to be so 'High Brow' this early in the day...in truth...no idea what they mean...just liked the sound of them...get those feet up...get some rest in...for me...shower...good walk with Harry...then to attend to my own business...for a change!


 no need to apologise Bubbs ~ was kidding but thanks anyway ~ all is forgiven! Clear blue sky & sunny here ~ hope its the same for you when you take lovable Harry walkies! Enjoy.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Oh nooo! I think your mum had the heat turned up too high I use hot a water bottle with a cover on it ~ no burns for me! Hope you have a good day K x


Not just the heat up too high WL but the amount of oil in the pan too! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not just the heat up too high WL but the amount of oil in the pan too! x


I was thinking the same but didn't like to mention it Think you'll have to wear long sleeves when mum is cooking!! xx


----------



## Ally beetle

10.2 this morning my control is getting worse ahhhhh


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I was thinking the same but didn't like to mention it Think you'll have to wear long sleeves when mum is cooking!! xx


I did have a hoodie on but the sleeves were rolled up as I was cooking my bacon! The oil was hitting my hands, arms and glasses so good job I had them on or it would have been my eyes!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> no need to apologise Bubbs ~ was kidding but thanks anyway ~ all is forgiven! Clear blue sky & sunny here ~ hope its the same for you when you take lovable Harry walkies! Enjoy.


Just about to go out & pound the streets with Harry WL...just had one of those diabetes moments...tested two hours after breakfast...BG at 9...tested the other hand...8.4...same breakfast as usual...not stressed...had a great start to the day...good banter on the forum...looking forward to my week...just tested again...down to 6...demonstrates how unpredictable diabetes is...a timely reminder we need to be vigilant...about to go & collect my new 'miracle' eye cream from the post office...new avatar here perhaps...who knows by this time tomorrow I may be unrecognisable here... if the results are as promised.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> 10.2 this morning my control is getting worse ahhhhh


Ally...not necessarily...just posted a while ago...for no apparent reason scored a 9 after my usual breakfast...highest I have had for almost a year...going down slowly now...just one of those 'diabetes moments'...write it off...it happens like that sometimes...often nothing we can do about it...fresh day tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not just the heat up too high WL but the amount of oil in the pan too! x


K...keep well clear of that stove...or get some fireproof clothing for the kitchen...nasty little things those hot oil burns...make sure you keep them clean...covered...then let the air get to them.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I did have a hoodie on but the sleeves were rolled up as I was cooking my bacon! The oil was hitting my hands, arms and glasses so good job I had them on or it would have been my eyes!  x


Maybe you should cook your breakfast first before mum cooks hers? Your meal is more important. x


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all (just). Today was 5.6 and yesterday a HS 5.2 

Last night we came in late and my son had texted that he'd made a coffee & walnut cake and left it in the fridge. Ooh... I couldn't resist having two slices, and it was lovely! I tested about 90 mins later when I went to bed and it was 6.3, so not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon woke to 7.4 this morning, hope you all have a good day. No sunshine here today. 

Hope you have a good day @AJLang


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all (just). Today was 5.6 and yesterday a HS 5.2
> 
> Last night we came in late and my son had texted that he'd made a coffee & walnut cake and left it in the fridge. Ooh... I couldn't resist having two slices, and it was lovely! I tested about 90 mins later when I went to bed and it was 6.3, so not bad, not bad at all!


 Coffee & walnut cake to die for PM lucky you to get away with it. 
Congratulations on yesterdays HS


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...keep well clear of that stove...or get some fireproof clothing for the kitchen...nasty little things those hot oil burns...make sure you keep them clean...covered...then let the air get to them.


Thankfully they haven't actually marked this time x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Maybe you should cook your breakfast first before mum cooks hers? Your meal is more important. x


It was lunch and I try to get it made so I can eat with them but it's still hot too x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon woke to 7.4 this morning, hope you all have a day day. No sunshine here today.
> 
> Hope you have a good day @AJLang


Single number Barbara ~ still in range, well done & thanks, hope you have a good day ~ erm afternoon too x


----------



## Ally beetle

Bubbsie said:


> Ally...not necessarily...just posted a while ago...for no apparent reason scored a 9 after my usual breakfast...highest I have had for almost a year...going down slowly now...just one of those 'diabetes moments'...write it off...it happens like that sometimes...often nothing we can do about it...fresh day tomorrow!


Ate a large dinner and had pudding I thought I had adequately bolused for it but hay ho. it is down now which is the main thing hope you are having an ok day bubbsie


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz tell 'er indoors that it's very dangerous health-wise to let your oil/fat get too hot or for it to smoke. Nasty. 

Went to sons, took me three hours to thaw out when I got home. Agh, I hates being cold too.

This morning I was 7.0 @ 5.41am.



> ...new avatar here perhaps..


I like your avatar, it's beautiful.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kaylz tell 'er indoors that it's very dangerous health-wise to let your oil/fat get too hot or for it to smoke. Nasty.


It doesn't get too hot or smoke its just the sheer amount of it in the pan that's the problem x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I like your avatar, it's beautiful.


Ditto...you are just a big ol' softie...thank you...don't get told that often (if at all)...still looking for that 'thing'...it's here somewhere.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> Ate a large dinner and had pudding I thought I had adequately bolused for it but hay ho. it is down now which is the main thing hope you are having an ok day bubbsie


Ally...insulin it's all 'Greek' to me I'm afraid...don't know my bolus from my basal ashamed to admit...relieved to hear your levels have settled down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all (just). Today was 5.6 and yesterday a HS 5.2
> 
> Last night we came in late and my son had texted that he'd made a coffee & walnut cake and left it in the fridge. Ooh... I couldn't resist having two slices, and it was lovely! I tested about 90 mins later when I went to bed and it was 6.3, so not bad, not bad at all!


Been so good all day...until I read this...could so eat a slice of coffee & walnut cake after a hard days graft with my paperwork.


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh dear, Bubbsie, sorry to do that to you!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Just about to go out & pound the streets with Harry WL...just had one of those diabetes moments...tested two hours after breakfast...BG at 9...tested the other hand...8.4...same breakfast as usual...not stressed...had a great start to the day...good banter on the forum...looking forward to my week...just tested again...down to 6...demonstrates how unpredictable diabetes is...a timely reminder we need to be vigilant...about to go & collect my new 'miracle' eye cream from the post office...new avatar here perhaps...who knows by this time tomorrow I may be unrecognisable here... if the results are as promised.


If the *miracle* eye cream works in mysterious positive ways Bubbs then please pm me with details x


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake at 4am...urghhhhhhhhhhhhh...usually have a few times per month where a good nights sleep evades me...coffee...then more coffee...finish  off paperwork...walk with Harry...feet up...relax for the rest of the day...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> If the *miracle* eye cream works in mysterious positive ways Bubbs then please pm me with details x


Haven't tried it yet WL...collected it yesterday...left in the packaging...may give it a go on Harrys walk...ask him if there's an improvement...he'll do/say anything for a gravy bone...wonder how many carbs in that?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today. I'm currently waiting to have blood removed to see if the new medication is making a difference. Also at work today there is a diabetes seminar and I've been asked to give a talk about my experience.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very happy with my 7.0 today


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.5 for me today. I'm currently waiting to have blood removed to see if the new medication is making a difference. Also at work today there is a diabetes seminar and I've been asked to give a talk about my experience.


Not nice about having blood taken but enjoy doing your talk


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Looks like I've been bowled a googly by the DF, a 7.8 for me.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon woke to 7.4 this morning, hope you all have a good day. No sunshine here today.
> 
> Hope you have a good day @AJLang


Thank you Barbara. I really enjoyed my class  back again today


----------



## Wirrallass

Yippee! It's a feel good factor day as I'm back in the 5's again!
5.8 at 05.14am.
I hope you too are feeling good my friends, take care x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 for me. Off to the hospital soon for loads of blood tests ( 9 vials worth including 4 in a bio hazard bag) and a chest X-ray so that I can hopefully start on the new treatment for my psoriasis.
As the bloods are fasting and I've just got to sit around and wait for the X-ray, I've packed my lunch and a big bottle of water - I'll look like The Littlest Hobo' wandering around 
Good luck for your talk today @Stitch147 and if strange men appear taking selfies, take a picture this time!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, so far so good, 5.1 this morning, already up to 5.9 ten minutes later, all I did was get up and go to the loo!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  miserable outside today dark, cold and wet and I have to go out  lol, awful nightmares during the night too anyways 6.4 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## Carolg

7.2 this morning for me.pleased at improvement now that I am accepting that it's down to me to mind my diet


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, so far so good, 5.1 this morning, already up to 5.9 ten minutes later, all I did was get up and go to the loo!


Bloomin' diabetes eh?!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  miserable outside today dark, cold and wet and I have to go out  lol, awful nightmares during the night too anyways 6.4 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Thanks Kaylz ~ you too. Are you happy with your 6.4? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> 7.2 this morning for me.pleased at improvement now that I am accepting that it's down to me to mind my diet


I admire your fresh approach to your diabetes Carol, happy for you hun x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks Kaylz ~ you too. Are you happy with your 6.4? xx


Not really lol but been having an odd few days and don't know why x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not really lol but been having an odd few days and don't know why x


What do you mean by *odd* Are you due to see Paul again ~ if its not soon then why not give him a ring to express your concern ~ put your mind at rest ~ but your recent waking numbers have been good havent they? xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5 3 and happy not waking up to a hypo. 
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  miserable outside today dark, cold and wet and I have to go out  lol, awful nightmares during the night too anyways 6.4 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


OH, nightmares are never fun, I hope your day gets better. Well done for a good number.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 5.6 today


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> What do you mean by *odd* Are you due to see Paul again ~ if its not soon then why not give him a ring to express your concern ~ put your mind at rest ~ but your recent waking numbers have been good havent they? xx


Just a bit higher than usual and bigger spikes etc, I'm due to see him next Tuesday but if it gets any worse I will give them a phone, and a tad high for my liking but clearly nothing I can do xx


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Not really lol but been having an odd few days and don't know why x


If it’s fluctuating levels, it could be the changing if the seasons, I know it sounds strange but many of us find our BG control goes a bit iffy as each new season approaches.  Or could it be what you are seeing on the Libre graph ? Apologies if it’s something totally different that’s troubling you


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> OH, nightmares are never fun, I hope your day gets better. Well done for a good number.


It kept waking me up but every time I managed to get back to sleep it just kept coming back to the same nightmare it was awful  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.. I hope you all have a good day 
5.7 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> If it’s fluctuating levels, it could be the changing if the seasons, I know it sounds strange but many of us find our BG control goes a bit iffy as each new season approaches.  Or could it be what you are seeing on the Libre graph ? Apologies if it’s something totally different that’s troubling you


I know they can change with the seasons etc but I just feel I don't know what to do and not experienced enough which makes me feel worse as I SHOULD know what to do by now  and I think it could partly be because of what I'm seeing on the graph, don't feel like anything else is troubling me although the anxiety has been a bit more the last week too so who knows lol xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> It kept waking me up but every time I managed to get back to sleep it just kept coming back to the same nightmare it was awful  x


How dreadful, big hugs and hope you can have a better day than your night.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I know they can change with the seasons etc but I just feel I don't know what to do and not experienced enough which makes me feel worse as I SHOULD know what to do by now  and I think it could partly be because of what I'm seeing on the graph, don't feel like anything else is troubling me although the anxiety has been a bit more the last week too so who knows lol xx


Oh Kaylz, there is no 'should' with diabetes, even those who have had it more than us, have days and weeks when unexplainable things happen. Please stop beating yourself up, you are doing incredibly well. 
What are you seeing on the graph?


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh Kaylz, there is no 'should' with diabetes, even those who have had it more than us, have days and weeks when unexplainable things happen. Please stop beating yourself up, you are doing incredibly well.
> What are you seeing on the graph?


I know but it just feels like I'm thick when it comes to it as I feel I should know more as I'm nearly a year in, and I've spiked into the 9's a couple of times and that, I feel like wearing the Libre may be a cause for some of the stress I'm going through at the moment though as I kinda feel that as its a trial I'm under pressure to do well, do you know what I mean? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Yippee! It's a feel good factor day as I'm back in the 5's again!
> 5.8 at 05.14am.
> I hope you are feeling good too my friends, take care x


Good news WL...it is a great feeling when your BG levels are back on track...not to say an immense relief.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I know but it just feels like I'm thick when it comes to it as I feel I should know more as I'm nearly a year in, and I've spiked into the 9's a couple of times and that, I feel like wearing the Libre may be a cause for some of the stress I'm going through at the moment though as I kinda feel that as its a trial I'm under pressure to do well, do you know what I mean? xx


K...you need to stop that...trial or no trial there are bound to be hiccups...anyone with any knowledge of diabetes however limited will know that...you're putting yourself under pressure...when theres no need...get this in perspective otherwise you'll undo all the progress you've made so far...don't you dare say you haven't...you have made great progress...if you do... I may have to send Harry up there to give you a good talking too.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5 3 and happy not waking up to a hypo.
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Good start Jo...onwards............................................


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 7.2 this morning for me.pleased at improvement now that I am accepting that it's down to me to mind my diet


Good for you Carol...its all an incentive...it is a great improvement...well done.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...you need to stop that...trial or no trial there are bound to be hiccups...anyone with any knowledge of diabetes however limited will know that...you're putting yourself under pressure...when theres no need...get this in perspective otherwise you'll undo all the progress you've made so far...don't you dare say you haven't...you have made great progress...if you do... I may have to send Harry up there to give you a good talking too.


Thanks hun  just need to relax and breath! Lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not really lol but been having an odd few days and don't know why x


Possibly anxiety K...you're producing good results...have a more positive attitude...when things are going well...sometimes we have a moment when we realise we need to keep it up...panic/anxiety can set in...can we do that...for how long...what are others expectations of me... what if I can't do that....it should settle...if not then you can speak to Paul...but...why not give yourself a day or two...try to relax...hopefully things will improve.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I know but it just feels like I'm thick when it comes to it as I feel I should know more as I'm nearly a year in, and I've spiked into the 9's a couple of times and that, I feel like wearing the Libre may be a cause for some of the stress I'm going through at the moment though as I kinda feel that as its a trial I'm under pressure to do well, do you know what I mean? xx


I can spike to 10, it is ok, just information and then we can take any action needed. Please don't think you can't have spikes sometimes. 
Maybe the sensor is not what you need, as it gives you more to feel anxious about, I understand that. There is no pressure to do well, you only need to look after yourself.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks hun  just need to relax and breath! Lol x


Try it K...you never know it may just work...save poor Harrys little legs...he's a big chunky boy...with very short  legs...sometimes have an anxiety moment myself... in the park after he's run himself 'ragged'...so worried I may have to carry him home...he weighs a ton!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 6.2 for me. 

Back a whole lot sooner than I thought ! phone call this morning at 8 am on day of surgery "sorry your eye surgery has been cancelled, we'll be in touch with a new date" 

I am wrung out, It's an operation to try and preserve the bit of sight I have and it's so frightening preparing for something like that. I know it happens to so many people every day but it is so upsetting to cope with. 

Ah well back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.2 for me.
> 
> Back a whole lot sooner than I thought ! phone call this morning at 8 am on day of surgery "sorry your eye surgery has been cancelled, we'll be in touch with a new date"
> 
> I am wrung out, It's an operation to try and preserve the bit of sight I have and it's so frightening preparing for something like that. I know it happens to so many people every day but it is so upsetting to cope with.
> 
> Ah well back to the drawing board.


Oh...the B******s Flower...I am so very sorry to hear this...honestly...it seems so callous...not surprised you feel 'wrung out'...honestly makes me want to spit...hopefully they'll reschedule as soon as possible...oomph...furious for you...is there anything you can do to hurry them on?


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.2 for me.
> 
> Back a whole lot sooner than I thought ! phone call this morning at 8 am on day of surgery "sorry your eye surgery has been cancelled, we'll be in touch with a new date"
> 
> I am wrung out, It's an operation to try and preserve the bit of sight I have and it's so frightening preparing for something like that. I know it happens to so many people every day but it is so upsetting to cope with.
> 
> Ah well back to the drawing board.


Sorry to hear this hope it is rescheduled soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good start Jo...onwards............................................


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5 3 and happy not waking up to a hypo.
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


So close to a House Spec NJ but maybe tomorrow will  be your lucky day, hope so x


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 6.5 @ 4.35am for me today. I dozed back off on the sofa after breakfast. 

Grrr, that is diabolical Flower.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

So sorry @Flower. I hope they reschedule soon. It's dreadful getting all hyped up for something only for it not to happen.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Morning all, 6.5 @ 4.35am for me today. I dozed back off on the sofa after breakfast.
> 
> Grrr, that is diabolical Flower.


Exactly what I'm hoping to do later Ditto...shattered this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear your op was cancelled, @Flower.  This is so annoying.  You get all worked up & ready for it, then they go & cancel at the last minute!


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon hope everyone is ok, sorry to hear your op was cancelled @Flower . 

7.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Ally beetle

hi, guys at 1.30am I had a bit of a hypo 2.7tookabot half an hour of sugary treats to get it above 5 but at 6.30 when i woke up it was a whopping 15.9 have now got it down to about 7mmol but am a little tired now 

sorry to hear about your canceled op @Flower  hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Ally beetle

Bubbsie said:


> Exactly what I'm hoping to do later Ditto...shattered this morning.


i am also knackered!!! maybe we should start a group lol!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.2 for me.
> 
> Back a whole lot sooner than I thought ! phone call this morning at 8 am on day of surgery "sorry your eye surgery has been cancelled, we'll be in touch with a new date"
> 
> I am wrung out, It's an operation to try and preserve the bit of sight I have and it's so frightening preparing for something like that. I know it happens to so many people every day but it is so upsetting to cope with.
> 
> Ah well back to the drawing board.


Oh no Flower ~ nothing worse than building your hopes up to then have them dashed ~ I feel for you. Such a vital & necessary op to be told at very short notice that your eye surgery has been cancelled. Hoping you're given a new date very soon. Understanding the stress & anxiety this is causing you. Keep your chin up if you can Flower ~ always in my thoughts, take care xxxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning all, 6.5 @ 4.35am for me today. I dozed back off on the sofa after breakfast.
> 
> Grrr, that is diabolical Flower.


Have done it all too frequent myself Ditto ~ sounds like you could do with investing in a sofa~bed ~ would be more comfortable ~ stretch yourself out x


----------



## Bloden

Aw, Flower...really?!! I hope you get another - this time, solid as a rock - date thru asap.

Afternoon all. A nice 5.8 here.

Expecting some ups n downs this week cos I've got my A1c blood test on Friday - my appointment slip says I'm number 13 on Friday 13th, hahaha. It can only bode well...?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> i am also knackered!!! maybe we should start a group lol!!!


Ally I haven't got the energy to start one (not this afternoon)...finally finished a punishing round of paperwork I've been neglecting...raised my invoices...walked the dog...raining outside...don't care...home...huge mug of builders tea...about to throw myself down into the 'big fat' comfy chair...ignore the world for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I admire your fresh approach to your diabetes Carol, happy for you hun x


Not such a good 14.2 before evening meal. All to do with 2 rich tea biscuits at 3 pm


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> K...you need to stop that...trial or no trial there are bound to be hiccups...anyone with any knowledge of diabetes however limited will know that...you're putting yourself under pressure...when theres no need...get this in perspective otherwise you'll undo all the progress you've made so far...don't you dare say you haven't...you have made great progress...if you do... I may have to send Harry up there to give you a good talking too.


Does that start and end with slobbery kisses bubbsie. Yuk kayly you'd better stop stressing or slobbers here they come


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good for you Carol...its all an incentive...it is a great improvement...well done.


Thanks everyone


----------



## Carolg

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this hope it is rescheduled soon.


Hope op is rescheduled soon


----------



## Ally beetle

Bubbsie said:


> Ally I haven't got the energy to start one (not this afternoon)...finally finished a punishing round of paperwork I've been neglecting...raised my invoices...walked the dog...raining outside...don't care...home...huge mug of builders tea...about to throw myself down into the 'big fat' comfy chair...ignore the world for the rest of the afternoon.


good job I think that sounds lovely just making tea for the family, walk Henry my dog, get washed and  then all I want to do is go to bed early


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Does that start and end with slobbery kisses bubbsie. Yuk kayly you'd better stop stressing or slobbers here they come


Yep all of that Carol and more...then he'll want to sit on her lap...no doubt he'll cover her completely...the good news...she won't feel the cold...Harry said he can get to Scotland if you're willing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Not such a good 14.2 before evening meal. All to do with 2 rich tea biscuits at 3 pm


Blimey Carol...should have had a couple Chocolate covered biscuits...made that score worthwhile...staying away from the RichTea's...they are one hell of a scary biscuit


----------



## Ally beetle

@Bubbsie 


Bubbsie said:


> Yep all of that Carol and more...then he'll want to sit on her lap...no doubt he'll cover her completely...the good news...she won't feel the cold...Harry said he can get to Scotland if you're willing.View attachment 4970


have you done my age of diagnosis type 2 poll yet as it would be lovely to have your input


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Aw, Flower...really?!! I hope you get another - this time, solid as a rock - date thru asap.
> 
> Afternoon all. A nice 5.8 here.
> 
> Expecting some ups n downs this week cos I've got my A1c blood test on Friday - my appointment slip says I'm number 13 on Friday 13th, hahaha. It can only bode well...?


Good luck on Friday the 13th Bloden...made my knees go a bit shaky...you'll be fine...good luck.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yep all of that Carol and more...then he'll want to sit on her lap...no doubt he'll cover her completely...the good news...she won't feel the cold...Harry said he can get to Scotland if you're willing.View attachment 4970


Send him my way!!!  just tell me what food he needs and he can come anytime!  x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Carol...should have had a couple Chocolate covered biscuits...made that score worthwhile...staying away from the RichTea's...they are one hell of a scary biscuit


Haven't had one for years and won't have another, believe me. Levels coming down again, but does prove a point about my meds and body. Grrr


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck on Friday the 13th Bloden...made my knees go a bit shaky...you'll be fine...good luck.


Ta, Bubbsie. I just feel sick, but that's probably cos I've had to miss breakfast.

Love the piccie of Harry, btw...he looks gooooorgeous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Ta, Bubbsie. I just feel sick, but that's probably cos I've had to miss breakfast.
> 
> Love the piccie of Harry, btw...he looks gooooorgeous.


You'll be fine Bloden...all we can only do our best...as for Harry...he is gorgeous but stubborn...had to go to the post office en route to the park...while in the queue he howled non-stop for five minutes...but...I do love him


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Haven't had one for years and won't have another, believe me. Levels coming down again, but does prove a point about my meds and body. Grrr


Avoiding them like the plaque Carol...they are one bad ass biscuit...who would have thought... Rich Tea...they sound so innocent.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Send him my way!!!  just tell me what food he needs and he can come anytime!  x


K...he eats anything...and everything...he's eaten a pair of Ugg Boots...several flip flops...a couple of garden brooms...and would you believe in the summer we found one of my best bras on the back lawn.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Not such a good 14.2 before evening meal. All to do with 2 rich tea biscuits at 3 pm


Unbelievable Carol ~ sometimes we just can't win no matter how hard we try. I reckon you were definitely paid a visit by our DF without you knowing ~ she must have crept in with her slippers on the little b***h Tomorrows a new day Carol ~ try to keep your chin up x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Avoiding them like the plaque Carol...they are one bad ass biscuit...who would have thought... Rich Tea...they sound so innocent.


Now Bubbs ~ rich tea bickies don't spike me at all that is if I have no more than three at a time ~ our diabetes sure does work in mysterious ways


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake & on my first cup of coffee (already)...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping my INR levels have come down...attending weekly at the moment...a good score means I can extend the time between appointments...fingers crossed.


----------



## New-journey

Goox morming all, woke up before my alarm and working miles away today in a prison. I have permission to take my testing and hypo food with me. Oh and 4.6 almost forgot I am so tired! 
I hope you are all sleeping well apart from @Bubbsie who is awake early too, and you all have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake & on my first cup of coffee (already)...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping my INR levels have come down...attending weekly at the moment...a good score means I can extend the time between appointments...fingers crossed.


Fingers and toes crossed for you! I am not as wide awake as you but coffee is helping! Do hope you have a good appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Goox morming all, woke up before my alarm and working miles away today in a prison. I have permission to take my testing and hypo food with me. Oh and 4.6 almost forgot I am so tired!
> I hope you are all sleeping well apart from @Bubbsie who is awake early too, and you all have a good day.


Morning Jo...won't make the usual old jokes then...prison..so porridge for breakfast?...not surprised you're up early...prison visiting...not one of my favourite jobs...can take forever to get through security...hope its a productive day for you...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you! I am not as wide awake as you but coffee is helping! Do hope you have a good appointment.


Thanks Jo...frustrating more than anything...had got to six weekly appointments...but...feeling optimistic this morning...hoping for a 3 or just below that.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning Jo...won't make the usual old jokes then...prison..so porridge for breakfast?...not surprised you're up early...prison visiting...not one of my favourite jobs...can take forever to get through security...hope its a productive day for you...good luck.


Thanks and its a open prison so much quicker than normal! Joke away, any more?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and its a open prison so much quicker than normal! Joke away, any more?


Plenty more Jo...not sure they're suitable for the open forum...possibly for open prison...may have to PM you,


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Goox morming all, woke up before my alarm and working miles away today in a prison. I have permission to take my testing and hypo food with me. Oh and 4.6 almost forgot I am so tired!
> I hope you are all sleeping well apart from @Bubbsie who is awake early too, and you all have a good day.


Oops!...forgot to say too...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Oops!...forgot to say too...woke to a 5.5.


I hadn't even noticed! Good number. How many hours till I can go back to bed I wonder.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I hadn't even noticed! Good number. How many hours till I can go back to bed I wonder.


Most HMPs have short visiting hours...rigid with their time...so hopefully an 'early release' for you...don't you just love it when you get home....kick those shoes off...relax.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ljc

O Kaylz please stop beating yourself up. You are doing great !  if we all knew what to do when xyz happened then this forum and others like it wouldn’t need to exist. The  reality is that no matter how long we’ve had diabetes , it still throws Wobblies, curve balls and we never really stop learning.
You have suddenly had  to take over a task that your Pancreas used to do automatically.  No matter how carefully managed injecting insulin,  is a blunt instrument compared to a fully functioning pancreas.

For months after I got my Libre my graph left a lot to be desired, still does at times. Atm my body can’t seem to make up its mind whether or not winter is on its way, I’ll sure be glad when it makes Upits mind .

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ljc

Morning. Only had a quick scan of posts so far. I hope all is well with you all.
5.1. According to Libre graph I spent most of the night in the red zone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Morning. Only had a quick scan of posts so far. I hope all is well with you all.
> 5.1. According to Libre graph I spent most of the night in the red zone.


Lin what do you do when there's such a difference...or does it mean you were low...then went back up...thank goodness I only have to take a pill...I'd be lost!


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Lin what do you do when there's such a difference...or does it mean you were low...then went back up...thank goodness I only have to take a pill...I'd be lost!


I could have been low , some 2/3 AM fingerpricks are in order.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Unbelievable Carol ~ sometimes we just can't win no matter how hard we try. I reckon you were definitely paid a visit by our DF without you knowing ~ she must have crept in with her slippers on the little b***h Tomorrows a new day Carol ~ try to keep your chin up x


Will keep my chin up. Been good for 10 days, and seen the results. I will catch the wee minx and give her pair of Tackety  boots. Can't really complain, as it was my hand went in biscuit box and it did hover over picking up 1 or 2.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake & on my first cup of coffee (already)...anti-coagulation clinic this morning...hoping my INR levels have come down...attending weekly at the moment...a good score means I can extend the time between appointments...fingers crossed.


Good luck today at clinic


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Will keep my chin up. Been good for 10 days, and seen the results. I will catch the wee minx and give her pair of Tackety  boots. Can't really complain, as it was my hand went in biscuit box and it did hover over picking up 1 or 2.


Carol...might not have been the biscuits...a couple of days ago had usual breakfast...tested a couple of hours later...went from 5.7 straight up to 9...almost had a hissy fit...it happens...often when we least expect it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good luck today at clinic


Thanks Carol...more frustrating than anything else...40 minute drive there...so it does impact on my time...so used to longer time between appointments...almost forgot I had to go this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 9.1 for me. Slept well. Counting down till Friday and a week off. Zzzz


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> You'll be fine Bloden...all we can only do our best...as for Harry...he is gorgeous but stubborn...had to go to the post office en route to the park...while in the queue he howled non-stop for five minutes...but...I do love him


I know I'll be fine! Aw, poor Harry, missed his mummy...

Morning peeps. 8.4 here - I'm not surprised, really. It'll give my new consultant a stick to beat me with when I see him/her on the 20th.

It's a big, fat bank holiday weekend here starting tomoz - and the sun's shining!
Happy Wednesday ev1.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Carol...more frustrating than anything else...40 minute drive there...so it does impact on my time...so used to longer time between appointments...almost forgot I had to go this morning.


My grandson had a hissy fit when his warfarin monitor packed in, he had to go to surgery and they took a vial of blood.he was not a happy bunny, as he is used to doing finger prick, but hadn't taken his monitor to be calibrated. Welcome to adult services. Daughter will fight for him to keep self monitoring when he moves over.

Sorry, nothing to do with waking levels


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Abnormal service resumed and a 5.7 for me. Fair blowing out there.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Levemir is shaping up, but still needs a tweak. Oddly , after what I'd read, I seem to be needing fewer units than Lantus. Could be some Lantus hanging around in the system, I suppose.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a House Spech for me this blowy morning. At least it isn't raining...yet


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  cold and windy here today so I'm already wrapped up in a hoodie! Lol, @Bubbsie good luck at the clinic today and I will have a pair of shoes ready for Harry's arrival  @Ljc I know I just need to relax as being stressed and worked up isn't going to help lol, anyways a so close 5.1 finger prick and 5.3 scan imagine missing a HS by 0.1 either way! Haha, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Ally beetle

Today is a good day because I am down to 5.3 this am yay whoop whoop!!!
Hope I can keep it close to that today


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  cold and windy here today so I'm already wrapped up in a hoodie! Lol, @Bubbsie good luck at the clinic today and I will have a pair of shoes ready for Harry's arrival  @Ljc I know I just need to relax as being stressed and worked up isn't going to help lol, anyways a so close 5.1 finger prick and 5.3 scan imagine missing a HS by 0.1 either way! Haha, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


OOh...great start to the day K...keep it going...I'm going to warn you now K...you may just get what you wish for...just a mention of a fresh set of shoes...and I make not be able to stop Harry...can you imagine...him on the train...little label on his harness...ooh...bless him...ps he was such a little s**t yesterday...can't tell you what he did...too disgusting!


----------



## Ally beetle

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Carol...more frustrating than anything else...40 minute drive there...so it does impact on my time...so used to longer time between appointments...almost forgot I had to go this morning.


Good luck and hope it goes well


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> Today is a good day because I am down to 5.3 this am yay whoop whoop!!!
> Hope I can keep it close to that today


Good start Ally...such an incentive when we see those numbers heading in a positive direction...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ally beetle said:


> Good luck and hope it goes well


Thanks Ally...not much you can do to control it when it's on the move...bit like rolling a dice...we shall see.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> My grandson had a hissy fit when his warfarin monitor packed in, he had to go to surgery and they took a vial of blood.he was not a happy bunny, as he is used to doing finger prick, but hadn't taken his monitor to be calibrated. Welcome to adult services. Daughter will fight for him to keep self monitoring when he moves over.
> 
> Sorry, nothing to do with waking levels


Carol...had thought about self monitoring...but...those monitors are hideously expensive...used to go to my local surgery clinic...soldiered on for months...levels up & down like the clappers...no control...back to the hospital clinic...good control...unfortunately had to take antibiotics...levels shot up...but...as your grandson might know...easier to get those levels down...than up...so optimistic.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...great start to the day K...keep it going...I'm going to warn you now K...you may just get what you wish for...just a mention of a fresh set of shoes...and I make not be able to stop Harry...can you imagine...him on the train...little label on his harness...ooh...bless him...ps he was such a little s**t yesterday...can't tell you what he did...too disgusting!


I'll wait at the station for him just let me know what train he'll be on, I'm afraid he'll have to bus it home with me though as I cant afford a chauffer driven car at the moment!! Haha  xx


----------



## Ingressus

Morning everyone mmm woke up a 12 ish i know why had a bag of malteesers in bed as confort was feeling a little down last night and it worked lol, still better than the cans i would have drunk


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a midweek 5.3 for me, a crumb away from an HS 

Hoping for happy numbers for you today  Bubbsie.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well a bit of catching up
Monday 10.6 ~ over my target range of 5-10mmol 
Tuesday 13.7 ~ over my target range of 5-10mmol / may have been a rebound from an earlier very stubborn hypo
Today 7.8 yippee!


----------



## Ally beetle

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...great start to the day K...keep it going...I'm going to warn you now K...you may just get what you wish for...just a mention of a fresh set of shoes...and I make not be able to stop Harry...can you imagine...him on the train...little label on his harness...ooh...bless him...ps he was such a little s**t yesterday...can't tell you what he did...too disgusting!



The cat In my profile picture is very territorial and disgusting we can't leave any cloths and shoes of my wife's in the kitchen or they will be scented, he absolutely loves my wife.


----------



## Hazel

Hi everyone - 5.6 today


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a midweek 5.3 for me, a crumb away from an HS
> 
> Hoping for happy numbers for you today  Bubbsie.


Almost an HS Flower almost...pretty good given yesterdays disappointment... hope that is resolved soon & the surgery is rescheduled quickly...my numbers were good today...but...back next week just to make certain...then hopefully longerrrrrrrrrrrrrr between appointments...thank you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  cold and windy here today so I'm already wrapped up in a hoodie! Lol, @Bubbsie good luck at the clinic today and I will have a pair of shoes ready for Harry's arrival  @Ljc I know I just need to relax as being stressed and worked up isn't going to help lol, anyways a so close 5.1 finger prick and 5.3 scan imagine missing a HS by 0.1 either way! Haha, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Sods Law Kaylz but you're doing great guns ~ don't berate yourself too much ~ add a spoonful of confidence to your morning coffee ~ that's all you need! Take care hun & keep warm on these colder days x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> O Kaylz please stop beating yourself up. You are doing great !  if we all knew what to do when xyz happened then this forum and others like it wouldn’t need to exist. The  reality is that no matter how long we’ve had diabetes , it still throws Wobblies, curve balls and we never really stop learning.
> You have suddenly had  to take over a task that your Pancreas used to do automatically.  No matter how carefully managed injecting insulin,  is a blunt instrument compared to a fully functioning pancreas.
> 
> For months after I got my Libre my graph left a lot to be desired, still does at times. Atm my body can’t seem to make up its mind whether or not winter is on its way, I’ll sure be glad when it makes Upits mind .
> 
> {{{hugs}}}


_"You have suddenly had to take over a task that your Pancreas........"_
Great explanation Ljc ~ hope Kaylz can grasp this ~ it would make managing her Diabetes less stressful ~ less panicking ~ more at ease ~ more confident. x


----------



## Amigo

Ingressus said:


> Morning everyone mmm woke up a 12 ish i know why had a bag of malteesers in bed as confort was feeling a little down last night and it worked lol, still better than the cans i would have drunk



You might have done better with the Black Forest gateau Ingressus!  But well done not drinking


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks ~ a tad late clocking in!
Hope you're all as ticketyboo as you can be and enjoying your day.
An accountable 6.3 this morning (Not carbs) but hopefully be back in the 5's again tomorrow. Take care my friends & be kind to yourselves x


----------



## Barbara W

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a House Spech for me this blowy morning. At least it isn't raining...yet



Congrats on your HS


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon forgot to post this morning a 7.2 today. Have a great day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a midweek 5.3 for me, a crumb away from an HS
> 
> Hoping for happy numbers for you today  Bubbsie.


Aw Flower so near yet so far away ~ how frustrating ~ less crumbs tomorrow?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...better sleep...not up until 6am...good results at the clinic yesterday...INR levels in range...back next week & if I maintain that...can extend my appointments...happy with that...woke to a 5.5


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6 waking and a HS after feeding the cats.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Woke up after sleeping all night. 7.5 for me this morning. Have a good Thursday


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Woke up after sleeping all night. 7.5 for me this morning. Have a good Thursday


Steady numbers Carol...slept all night too...looking good for the weekend...enjoy it.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys: ) 6.1 for me today, have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all.A flat libre 4.0 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys: ) 6.1 for me today, have a nice day folks!  x


Really good numbers K...great start for the lead up to the weekend....


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, after a bed time snack that was obviously a bit too much. ( had a busy day yesterday, out of routine, thought I might drop overnight, needn't have worried ) Steady line overnight, which is the main thing.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I hope all is well with you.
Went to bed on 5.3 had a peanut butter Kit Kat for safety that’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it    Woke up to 5.9 
Note to self not to buy any more of those dreadful  kit kats they are far too enticing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks . I hope all is well with you.
> Went to bed on 5.3 had a peanut butter Kit Kat for safety that’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it    Woke up to 5.9
> Note to self not to buy any more of those dreadful  kit kats they are far too enticing.


Lin...I have a small kitkat every evening just before bed...noticed when I went to bed hungry...waking numbers were always higher.


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 16.7 for me today.  Better than yesterday's 21.3 - flu is really kicking my butt


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...better sleep...not up until 6am...good results at the clinic yesterday...INR levels in range...back next week & if I maintain that...can extend my appointments...happy with that...woke to a 5.5


Great results! You will soon be able to have a break between appointments again. Enjoy your day.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, woke up to 5.6 and then a long call with middle daughter in Australia. 
Last day to get ready before big adventure, better start tackling my huge list.
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a Thursday 6.1 for me, I'll happily take that  

Just got new eye surgery date for 12 days time so I can manage my worry build up now! 

Wishing you a very happy big adventure @New-journey


----------



## Ljc

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, 16.7 for me today.  Better than yesterday's 21.3 - flu is really kicking my butt


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sprogladite

Ljc said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you! x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Great results! You will soon be able to have a break between appointments again. Enjoy your day.


Looking forward to that Jo...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Thursday 6.1 for me, I'll happily take that
> 
> Just got new eye surgery date for 12 days time so I can manage my worry build up now!
> 
> Wishing you a very happy big adventure @New-journey


Thank goodness for that Flower...and keeping those levels steady...you must mightily relieved the surgery has been re-scheduled.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Thursday 6.1 for me, I'll happily take that
> 
> Just got new eye surgery date for 12 days time so I can manage my worry build up now!
> 
> Wishing you a very happy big adventure @New-journey


Thanks Flower and good to hear you have a new date for the surgery. I hope it is all successful and the worry is manageable. Hugs!


----------



## Amigo

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, 16.7 for me today.  Better than yesterday's 21.3 - flu is really kicking my butt



That’s a bit of a hike Sprogladite...hope it settles soon.

The flu and pneumonia jabs have raised my levels a bit just as they did last time but working on it. Two separate waking levels of 7.6 and 6.9. I’ll take the second one for now!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Thursday 6.1 for me, I'll happily take that
> 
> Just got new eye surgery date for 12 days time so I can manage my worry build up now![/USER]



Great news, Flower. Evthing crossed they don't mess you around again.

Morning all. 5.7 here.

It's a national holiday here in Spain - Armed Forces Day - so I'm taking it eeeeeezy.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  a Thursday 6.1 for me, I'll happily take that
> 
> Just got new eye surgery date for 12 days time so I can manage my worry build up now!
> 
> Wishing you a very happy big adventure @New-journey


Really pleased to see you have already received a re-scheduled surgery date Flower ~ try keep your mind and yourself busy til then if you can take care x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...no work planned for today...must try to get out in the garden...tidy...get some bulbs in...water those pots which are still  flowering like mad...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Thank goodness it's Friday and holiday next week. 8.6 for me. Rethink supper time, but still better than it was.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. Thank goodness it's Friday and holiday next week. 8.6 for me. Rethink supper time, but still better than it was.


Heading in the right direction Carol...no work next week...enjoy your weekend...and your holiday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this damp dark & very windy start to the day.
Sort of awoke at 04.15am to a nice 5.7 ~ so once again back in the 5's, yippee!
Hope everyone is good & prepared to tackle what life decides to chuck at you today ~ stay strong folks you can do it x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep...no work planned for today...must try to get out in the garden...tidy...get some bulbs in...water those pots which are still  flowering like mad...woke to a 5.5.


Morning Bubbsie ~ hope your weather stays calm & dry today to plant those bulbs then await a lovely array of colour in the Spring ~ consistant 5's lately to put you in a good mood x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks on this damp dark & very windy start to the day.
> Sort of awoke at 04.15am to a nice 5.7 ~ so once again back in the 5's, yippee!
> Hope everyone is good & prepared to tackle what life decides to chuck at you today ~ stay strong folks you can do it x
> View attachment 4990


Ooh WL...back in those 5s...yes...well done...and some sleep to boot...although I suspect not enough...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Morning everyone. Thank goodness it's Friday and holiday next week. 8.6 for me. Rethink supper time, but still better than it was.


Morning Carol ~ your holiday couldn't have come at a better time ~ you deserve it ~ go and enjoy ~ still in single numbers, good for you x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Morning Bubbsie ~ hope your weather stays calm & dry today to plant those bulbs then await a lovely array of colour in the Spring ~ consistant 5's lately to put you in a good mood x


Thanks WL...still have my suspicions about the change of meter...my old codefree always gave me a higher figure...will have to wait & see....my excuse for not hitting my target at last review...have to blame something...can't possibly me.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.1, too low and that is with already reducing lantus.
Almost packed, soon to go on london to work and fly from Heathrow tomorrow. 
I wil be doing my morning readings from Arizona eight hours later unless I have jetlag!
Have a wonderful weekend all of you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh WL...back in those 5s...yes...well done...and some sleep to boot...although I suspect not enough...enjoy your weekend.


Thank you ~ just a couple of hours of sleep Bubbs ~ better than none at all!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks on this damp dark & very windy start to the day.
> Sort of awoke at 04.15am to a nice 5.7 ~ so once again back in the 5's, yippee!
> Hope everyone is good & prepared to tackle what life decides to chuck at you today ~ stay strong folks you can do it x
> View attachment 4990


This is lovely wl


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.1, too low and that is with already reducing lantus.
> Almost packed, soon to go on london to work and fly from Heathrow tomorrow.
> I wil be doing my morning readings from Arizona eight hours later unless I have jetlag!
> Have a wonderful weekend all of you.


Have a lovely holiday. Do you need a bag carrier???


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.1, too low and that is with already reducing lantus.
> Almost packed, soon to go on london to work and fly from Heathrow tomorrow.
> I wil be doing my morning readings from Arizona eight hours later unless I have jetlag!
> Have a wonderful weekend all of you.


Morning NJ ~ thank you ~ didnt expect you to log in today with so much going on in prep for your trip ~ but good to see you anyway ~ take care of yourself x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thsnk you ~ just a couple of hours if sleep Bubbs ~ better than none at all!


Try & get your head down later this morning...trouble is when our sleep pattern gest interrupted...so difficult to get it back on track...why am I telling you that?...like you don't know already...as said no work planned...house to attend to...but...not before more coffee...and another wander round the forum...looked back at some old posts yesterday...enjoyed  rummaging around in the archives..  makes me laugh when I see the contrast between our posts now...and then.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Have a lovely holiday. Do you need a bag carrier???


Had to re-read that Carol...initially read it as 'do you need a carrier bag'...couldn't figure it out...put my glasses on now...good idea...hadn't thought of that...has she taken up your offer?


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> This is lovely wl


Aw thank you Carol ~ try my best to bring a little cheer & good will to the forum x


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Have a lovely holiday. Do you need a bag carrier???


Yes! How did you know.  Meet me in London today!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4989


I know that feeling well


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.1, too low and that is with already reducing lantus.
> Almost packed, soon to go on london to work and fly from Heathrow tomorrow.
> I wil be doing my morning readings from Arizona eight hours later unless I have jetlag!
> Have a wonderful weekend all of you.


Probably the excitement Jo...we shall miss you here...a whole two weeks...enjoy your trip...relax en route...post when you can...be good to hear (see...photos perhaps) of your adventures...remember everything in moderation...no doubt as your work takes to the USA...mine will dispatch me somewhere up 'North'...but...as I said before...I'm not envious...honestly...not at all...keep safe...check in when you can.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Try & get your head down later this morning...trouble is when our sleep pattern gest interrupted...so difficult to get it back on track...why am I telling you that?...like you don't know already...as said no work planned...house to attend to...but...not before more coffee...and another wander round the forum...looked back at some old posts yesterday...enjoyed  rummaging around in the archives..  makes me laugh when I see the contrast between our posts now...and then.


Thank you Bubbs ~ you're such a thoughtful soul ~ always thinking of others ~ I did that a while ago too ~ had a good chuckle Haha!  x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Aw thank you Carol ~ try my best to bring a little cheer & good will to the forum x


I enjoy those attachments WL...I relate to most of them...my life in caricature...where on earth do you find them?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I know that feeling well


Morning Ljc ~ we should share an early coffee together seeing we both have sleepless nights ~ or very little sleep ~ not good ~ upsets our equilibrium (is that the right word?) Hope you can catch a nap later x


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Had to re-read that Carol...initially read it as 'do you need a carrier bag'...couldn't figure it out...put my glasses on now...good idea...hadn't thought of that...has she taken up your offer?


Yes,  a meet me in London. Almost another song title (meet me in St. Louis) but I re read as well, and realised how it looked. I've maybe just missed a great opportunity to do someone a really good turn lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> No, but I re read as well, and realised how it looked. I've maybe just missed a great opportunity to do someone a really good turn lol


Absolutely Carol...no self interest from either of us...after all...who wants adventure & travel over the other side of the Atlantic...besides you have your own holiday next week...think I ought to carry those bags for her.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  
Have a happy Friday everyone.
Woke to 5.7 and *look no* DP 
 
My graph showed I stayed out of the red last night  I didn’t do a fingerprick Test as was happy with the 2ish A M scan.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely Carol...no self interest from either of us...after all...who wants adventure & travel over the other side of the Atlantic...besides you have your own holiday next week...think I ought to carry those bags for her.


Ok. I'm not going anywhere as exotic, west coast of Scotland. River city country (for those of you that don't know, it's a Scottish soap) but seeing friends which is equally great.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Ok. I'm not going anywhere as exotic, west coast of Scotland. River city country (for those of you that don't know, it's a Scottish soap) but seeing friends which is equally great.


Sounds good to me Carol...I love seeing friends...catching with them at my leisure...I will be holding the fort at work while you & @New-journey are spoiling yourselves...enjoy it...and a trip to Glasgow...busy times...you may need another holiday to get over this one!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Morning Ljc ~ we should share an early coffee together seeing we both have sleepless nights ~ or very little sleep ~ not good ~ upsets our equilibrium (is that the right word?) Hope you can catch a nap later x


Yes it definitely upsets mine . Sharing an early morning coffee with you sounds great


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6 pre cat feeding and 5.8 after. Haematologist this afternoon. Just routine so nothing to fret about but means only a half day code wrangling today.
Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Off to see the vampires...hope yours aren't too thirsty, Khskel.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely Carol...no self interest from either of us...after all...who wants adventure & travel over the other side of the Atlantic...besides you have your own holiday next week...think I ought to carry those bags for her.


No no Bubbs ~ I'm before you  ~ second thoughts with all the cases Jo's taking she could do with us two donkeys to cart them around for her ~ always fancied a trip to Arizona & Colorado but never got round to it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I enjoy those attachments WL...I relate to most of them...my life in caricature...where on earth do you find them?


Not telling


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> No no Bubbs ~ I'm before you  ~ second thoughts with all the cases Jo's taking she could do with us two donkeys to cart them around for her ~ always fancied a trip to Arizona & Colorado but never got round to it!


I take it you use 'Donkey' in the metaphorical sense WL?.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Yes it definitely upsets mine . Sharing an early morning coffee with you sounds great


It's a date then ~ meet you half way at 4am ~ how does Birmingham strike you?


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.8 here.
> 
> Off to see the vampires...hope yours aren't too thirsty, Khskel.


Good luck Bloden...always remember the Tony Hancock sketch (oops giving my age away here) when he went to give blood every time I head off to those appointments.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I take it you use 'Donkey' in the metaphorical sense WL?.


Big words again so early Bubbs ~ but yes indeed


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Ok. I'm not going anywhere as exotic, west coast of Scotland. River city country (for those of you that don't know, it's a Scottish soap) but seeing friends which is equally great.


Ashamed to say I haven't ever visited Scotland ~ must make a note in my bucket list to plan to do just that


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  6.5 here really disappointed as this last 2 weeks haven't gone how they usually do, @New-journey enjoy your trip hope you have a lovely time! And @khskel and @Bloden good luck with the blood suckers! Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone .
> Have a happy Friday everyone.
> Woke to 5.7 and *look no* DP
> View attachment 4991
> My graph showed I stayed out of the red last night  I didn’t do a fingerprick Test as was happy with the 2ish A M scan.



Nice Friday morning surprise Lin x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  6.5 here really disappointed as this last 2 weeks haven't gone how they usually do, @New-journey enjoy your trip hope you have a lovely time! And @khskel and @Bloden good luck with the blood suckers! Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Getting good numbers K...can't do everything at once...new week starting soon...weekend coming up...enjoy it...get back to the grindstone next week...hope Bruce is taking you somewhere ...if he hasn't got any plans...make some for him.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Bloden...always remember the Tony Hancock sketch (oops giving my age away here) when he went to give blood every time I head off to those appointments.


Bubbsie ~ I remember my mum telling me about Tony Hancocks sketches!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.6 pre cat feeding and 5.8 after. Haematologist this afternoon. Just routine so nothing to fret about but means only a half day code wrangling today.
> Have a good one everybody.


Good luck anyway Khskel ~ that's not a bad rise at all ~ good numbers there


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> It's a date then ~ meet you half way at 4am ~ how does Birmingham strike you?



Righty o , shall I bring cake or bikkies


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. What a lot of early birds this morning, three new pages to read on the thread already!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 7.8 for me today. And yay, its Friday!!! and I can have an early day at work as I am owed 90 mins from a meeting that ran over yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.8 here.
> 
> Off to see the vampires...hope yours aren't too thirsty, Khskel.


Those vampires are always showing their faces where they're not wanted & too frequently aren't they ~ good luck Bloden let us know how you get on wont you  ~ and you too Khskel


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Ashamed to say I haven't ever visited Scotland ~ must make a note in my bucket list to plan to do just that


Beautiful country, lovely people


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4993
> Nice Friday morning surprise Lin x


Thanks. It was a nice supprise.
Love the pic, I’ve nicked it


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Righty o , shall I bring cake or bikkies


Oooo BOTH please  dont want to sound greedy ~ will it be black forest gateau ~ coffee & walnut ~ or coffee & chocolate? Has to be homemade with your own fair hands


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Thanks. It was a nice supprise.
> Love the pic, I’ve nicked it


Thanks & thought you would


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie ~ I remember my mum telling me about Tony Hancocks sketches!!!


You cheeky madam....


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. What a lot of early birds this morning, three new pages to read on the thread already!


I've run out of breath - _pants_ - _phh - _trying to keep up with this thread Robin!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> I've run out of breath - _pants_ - _phh - _trying to keep up with this thread Robin!


Great number today Robin


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> You cheeky madam....


Heehee!!!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> . will it be black forest gateau ~ coffee & walnut ~ or coffee & chocolate? Has to be homemade with your own fair hands



You sure you *really want to risk it ,* my cakes usually go down like a lump of lead lol.  
Now my cooking skills


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> You sure you *really want to risk it ,* my cakes usually go down like a lump of lead lol.
> Now my cooking skills


Damnation! Ok ~ can't beat a home made cottage pie ~ an extra large one with MASHED potatoes grilled to a crisp & loads of broccoli ~ and for after ~ a tub of creamy salted peanut & caramel ice cream and wafer shells


----------



## Ljc

We have some very confused birdies visiting the garden this morning.
The used to love coming down en mass and ridding what we laughingly called the lawn of its various unwanted inhabitants.
Now they’re sitting on the coping eyeing up the gravel  where the grass used to be. A couple of hardy tree sparrows ventured onto it, probably after some grit.
The more timid individuals are looking for worms in the borders and de lousing some bushes.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Damnation! Ok ~ can't beat a home made cottage pie ~ an extra large one with MASHED potatoes grilled to a crisp & loads of broccoli ~ and for after ~ a tub of creamy salted peanut & caramel ice cream and wafer shells


Now you’re talking


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  6.5 here really disappointed as this last 2 weeks haven't gone how they usually do, @New-journey enjoy your trip hope you have a lovely time! And @khskel and @Bloden good luck with the blood suckers! Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Thank you K ~ you too x ~ Try to be patient ~ you're on the right road ~ don't give up hun ~ you're doing your best. (((Hugs))) xx


----------



## Ljc

@Kaylz . Please try not to be disappointed, this is a marathon not a sprint. It’s still early days for you and remember winter is very close now , changing seasons upsets many of us BG wise , me included. 

Have you done a Basal Test, it’s much easier with a Libre.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Bloden...always remember the Tony Hancock sketch (oops giving my age away here) when he went to give blood every time I head off to those appointments.


Sorry, Bubbsie, before my time (only just, mind!).  Very friendly vampires...didn't feel a thing! Stuffed my face when I got in, so feeling sick now.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well  not posted since Wednesday so.....
Thursday was 7.5 
Today for me was 9.2 

Hope everybody has a very Happy Friday 13th!


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 7.1 but that’s been the theme for this week. 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, I had a surprising 5.0 today (and a 4.9 yesterday morning), so for breakfast I had a steaming bowl of jumbo oats with a few strawberries cut up in it


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon totally forgot to test yesterday and wish I hadn't bothered this morning 8.2 must of been them newish raspberry magnums  I had for supper last night. Very breezy day here but mild. 

Hope everyone's appointments go well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Afternoon totally forgot to test yesterday and wish I hadn't bothered this morning 8.2 must of been them newish raspberry magnums  I had for supper last night. Very breezy day here but mild.
> 
> Hope everyone's appointments go well.


Oh no Barbara ~ if you're going to eat a magnum then go for the salted peanut ~ it may not spike as high ~ but hey you're still in single numbers, that has to be good ~ don't fret & chin up x


----------



## Ljc

Barbara W said:


> Afternoon totally forgot to test yesterday and wish I hadn't bothered this morning 8.2 must of been them newish raspberry magnums  I had for supper last night. Very breezy day here but mild.
> 
> Hope everyone's appointments go well.


Oh yummmmm


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Oh no Barbara ~ if you're going to eat a magnum then go for the salted peanut ~ it may not spike as high ~ but hey you're still in single numbers, that has to be good ~ don't fret & chin up x


Salted peanut Magnums .  two of my favourites together, I must resist I must resissssst.


----------



## Bubbsie

B


Barbara W said:


> Afternoon totally forgot to test yesterday and wish I hadn't bothered this morning 8.2 must of been them newish raspberry magnums  I had for supper last night. Very breezy day here but mild.
> 
> Hope everyone's appointments go well.


Barbara...raspberry magnums (plural)...does that mean you had more than one?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Salted peanut Magnums .  two of my favourites together, I must resist I must resissssst.


Sooooooo want one now.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Oh no Barbara ~ if you're going to eat a magnum then go for the salted peanut ~ it may not spike as high ~ but hey you're still in single numbers, that has to be good ~ don't fret & chin up x



Lol Wirralass there's not one magnum I wouldn't eat love them all x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> B
> 
> Barbara...raspberry magnums (plural)...does that mean you had more than one?.




Cough cough lol yes guilty as charged


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Cough cough lol yes guilty as charged


Bit of a give away Barbara.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Lol Wirralass there's not one magnum I wouldn't eat love them all x


Me too Barbara  ~ I've taken a shine to salted caramel ice cream with choccy bits sprinkled on top ~ a small tub I hasten to add ~ I experimented one day ~ ate 1/2 small tub ~ piggy  tested 2hrs later ~ a rise of 0.4mmols Mmmmm soooo creamy & delicious must have more


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.6 today.


----------



## Ditto

Did I post today? I thought I did...anyways I was 6.6 @ 8.33am.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5010


No...they're not...wide awake at 5am...sure I can find something to do...oh yes...make the coffee...thought you would have one ready WL...slacking this morning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wide awake...woken up so many times by the darned cat...finally slung him out of the bedroom...Churchill is on his last warning...woke to a very grumpy 5.6


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A libre 4.2 and meter 5.4 today. Off togettrain shortly and hoping can make my connection


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A libre 4.2 and meter 5.4 today. Off togettrain shortly and hoping can make my connection


Fingers crossed you make your connection. Have a great time


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone 
Hope those meeting up today have a great time and good journeys. 

6.1 today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Not fully awake yet folks! 
Yawns! Rubs eyes! Yawns!
An unexpected 6.5 Not a happy bunny!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Damnation! Ok ~ can't beat a home made cottage pie ~ an extra large one with MASHED potatoes grilled to a crisp & loads of broccoli ~ and for after ~ a tub of creamy salted peanut & caramel ice cream and wafer shells


What a tease


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wide awake...woken up so many times by the darned cat...finally slung him out of the bedroom...Churchill is on his last warning...woke to a very grumpy 5.6


Woke up by THE cat?  We get woken by EIGHT cats!


----------



## Carolg

Up without a groan just before 7 o'clock. 7.8 for me and going to get ready to leave. See you soon everyone


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning peeps!  It's a 5.8 from me, even after home made fish & chips last night plus a lemon tartlet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Woke up by THE cat?  We get woken by EIGHT cats!


Mark given the number of cats...and possibly the available space you have...that's not surprising...cats by volume...he has a choice of two other bedrooms...sitting room...dining room...study...various chairs...sofa...beds...why he opts for my pillow...my head...my hips...then the kneading starts...first gently...then the claws come out...no choice...bedroom ban!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Up without a groan just before 7 o'clock. 7.8 for me and going to get ready to leave. See you soon everyone


Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> What a tease


She is Carol...her & her flirty cottage pie...mind you...could go a serving right now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly wayward 7.3 for me after a broken night's sleep.
I hope the weekend treats you well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Now that I've got my blood tests out of the way, I suspect I'll have a few days of beautiful, perfect, excellent, textbook-example BG control. You gotta laugh...

Have a great weekend, ev1.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 4.6 and have sensor on arm ready to activate later, Arizona here I come! 
Will miss the early morning conversation on here though will still be checking in when I can. I  wish you all great numbers and good health.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  checking in late for me this morning as couldn't get on using my phone and laptop is playing silly b**gers needing to recover the page every 2 seconds  anyways 5.8 for me this morning and absolutely gutted to be missing the meet but hope everyone that is attending has a fab time  have a fab day everyone!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Morning all, 4.6 and have sensor on arm ready to activate later, Arizona here I come!
> Will miss the early morning conversation on here though will still be checking in when I can. I  wish you all great numbers and good health.


Same to you hun, hope you have a great time!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
Have a great time, @New-journey, hope there's plenty of time to enjoy the scenery while you're working.
Have a good trip to Glasgow, all you meet-uppers!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark given the number of cats...and possibly the available space you have...that's not surprising...cats by volume...he has a choice of two other bedrooms...sitting room...dining room...study...various chairs...sofa...beds...why he opts for my pillow...my head...my hips...then the kneading starts...first gently...then the claws come out...no choice...bedroom ban!


Ours have plenty of places to go, though choose our bed.  Gradually through the night the number mounts up.  We tried keeping the bedroom door closed.  Bad idea.  Constant clawing at the door & mewing.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here.
> Have a great time, @New-journey, hope there's plenty of time to enjoy the scenery while you're working.
> Have a good trip to Glasgow, all you meet-uppers!


Thanks and I will! I forgot it's Glasgow day, have a wonderful time all who are going.


----------



## Amigo

Enjoy the meet up everyone.

A 6.1 for me this morning. Better figure than of late.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Ours have plenty of places to go, though choose our bed.  Gradually through the night the number mounts up.  We tried keeping the bedroom door closed.  Bad idea.  Constant clawing at the door & mewing.


You need another one Mark...will send him round...one more won't make any difference...will it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies  checking in late for me this morning as couldn't get on using my phone and laptop is playing silly b**gers needing to recover the page every 2 seconds  anyways 5.8 for me this morning and absolutely gutted to be missing the meet but hope everyone that is attending has a fab time  have a fab day everyone!  xx


Good numbers K...how's that libre doing?...wondered what you were on about in your waking post yesterday...'the last two weeks'...took me a while to figure out it must be that...hope its settled in now...enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Morning all, 4.6 and have sensor on arm ready to activate later, Arizona here I come!
> Will miss the early morning conversation on here though will still be checking in when I can. I  wish you all great numbers and good health.


Safe Journey  I hope you have a great time


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers K...how's that libre doing?...wondered what you were on about in your waking post yesterday...'the last two weeks'...took me a while to figure out it must be that...hope its settled in now...enjoy the weekend.


Generally quite close to a blood test, finishes on Tuesday, hate seeing the ends in so many days on the screen!  lol x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well & having a good day so far ~ it was 14.6 for me this morning  ~ after getting home after a night out at the Friday night karaoke I ate chicken & noodle soup then a meat spring roll (large one) I was too lazy or tired to look up the carb amount on carbs & cals so did just 2iu bolus & intended to keep checking during the night which didn't happen! I'm thinking that if I hadn't done any bolus at all I would've been higher this morning


----------



## Ditto

Help! 

6.6 @ 5.45am and then went shopping with sister, so have just come back now exhausted and hurty, my feet killing me, all this weight on my poor tootsies. 

Took BG as intending to have 'normal' lunch after SlimFast porridge made with milk rather than water for breakfast. 10.3 @ 12.31 Agh. I can't eat now and I'm ravenous. What do I do? Keep measuring bg till it goes down? This is high for me. 

What's going on, I thought with all the walking and the sparse breakfast I'd be 5 if not 4! Gobsmacked. Dunno what to do now...I've had the porridge before and I wasn't aware that it spiked me, but I had it with water, wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon everyone woke to 7.8 today I hope you all are having a great day. Just back from some shopping in Norwich , bought myself a winter coat which I caught the zip on the lining I was sweating buckets trying to unzip it it didn't help the shop was soooooo hot lol 

Have a great time to all are meeting up today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> You need another one Mark...will send him round...one more won't make any difference...will it?


Oh God, don't want to go through the whole 'acceptance' thing again!  When we got Percy, it was chaos with the other cats.  It's settled down now, but the others still don't like him.  Actually none of them really like each other.  They just tolerate each other.  Just.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh God, don't want to go through the whole 'acceptance' thing again!  When we got Percy, it was chaos with the other cats.  It's settled down now, but the others still don't like him.  Actually none of them really like each other.  They just tolerate each other.  Just.


Often had more than one Mark...in fact always had more than one...when we moved here had two...one died...thought the other one would pine...not a bit of it...he flexed his muscles...took over the house.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Back on the fingerpricks until next sensor, had got out of practice and almost forgotten what a rigmarole it is!


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> Help!
> I can't eat now and I'm ravenous. What do I do?


Oh I hate that, Ditto. I'd have had some stir-fried veg with grated cheese for the hunger...hope you're back down again now.

Morning all. 6.2 here.

It's bizarrely hot outside after a forest fire last night on the mountain in front of the house...they'd put it out by about 4 a.m. Now evthing smells vaguely smoky...


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Generally quite close to a blood test, finishes on Tuesday, hate seeing the ends in so many days on the screen!  lol x


Are you getting another one...or is this a trial...sorry haven't kept up with this K...getting 'sloppy' in my middle age.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon everyone woke to 7.8 today I hope you all are having a great day. Just back from some shopping in Norwich , bought myself a winter coat which I caught the zip on the lining I was sweating buckets trying to unzip it it didn't help the shop was soooooo hot lol
> 
> Have a great time to all are meeting up today


Sorry Barbara...that made me smile...I remember all the times my brothers ( I have four) would scream from the bathroom...every time they had 'Zip' issues...fortunately you managed to extricate yourself with dignity & poise...which is more than I can say for them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...started the day laughing...looking at the 'Off the Forum London Meeting' photos again!...  just occasionally we need to 'cock a snook' at diabetes...before we get back on the tread mill (as we must)...laughter...the ideal remedy...we need more of it...so @Marsbartoastie  great to see you here...more of that please...woke to a 5.3...first coffee in...more brewing...hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## Carolg

good morning. 7.5 for me.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 8.0 for this this morning, misty start to the day here ATM but it promises to be a lovely day, have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.8 for me today after yesterday's 'eat for england' day in Glasgow


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Another 5.8 for me this morning.  Been awake since 4.30!  It doesn't help when one of our cats uses me as a spring board to jump up on the headboard.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.3 for me this morning. Nice sunny day here in Essex.


----------



## grainger

Morning you lovely lot. 6.7 here today - and nausea is back with vengeance this week - joy!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning you lovely lot. 6.7 here today - and nausea is back with vengeance this week - joy!


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww grainger...don't envy you poor thing...but...just think about the new arrival...might make the M/S problem more tolerable until it settles.


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww grainger...don't envy you poor thing...but...just think about the new arrival...might make the M/S problem more tolerable until it settles.



So true... just hoping this isn't a sign of how mischievous this new one will be!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> So true... just hoping this isn't a sign of how mischievous this new one will be!


Well...you could have a point there Grainger...possibly...will need to keep up with their brother...who knows...you could progress from Lava paths...to Volcanos.


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Well...you could have a point there Grainger...possibly...will need to keep up with their brother...who knows...you could progress from Lava paths...to Volcanos.



Haha.... the possibilities are endless. This morning I was woken to my son bringing me dinner in bed - it consisted of a leek and some peas with the request I get up immediately so we could take them downstairs and get them breakfast (evidently leeks get hungry in the night!)


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Haha.... the possibilities are endless. This morning I was woken to my son bringing me dinner in bed - it consisted of a leek and some peas with the request I get up immediately so we could take them downstairs and get them breakfast (evidently leeks get hungry in the night!)


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...bless him...obviously reading up on good diabetes food Grainger...leeks...peas...by the way...what do leeks & peas have for breakfast?


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...bless him...obviously reading up on good diabetes food Grainger...leeks...peas...by the way...what do leeks & peas have for breakfast?



An apple and some hoops (without milk), he's still angling for popcorn (for the peas obviously not him ) as we are watching a film while daddy sleeps but he's not winning that discussion much to his disappointment. Life is never dull with a 3 year old. Hope your morning is more chilled than mine?

I've been known to have to feed lego men for breakfast too, complete with their own mini bowls of cereal and teaspoons. I swear I'm losing the plot.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> An apple and some hoops (without milk), he's still angling for popcorn (for the peas obviously not him ) as we are watching a film while daddy sleeps but he's not winning that discussion much to his disappointment. Life is never dull with a 3 year old. Hope your morning is more chilled than mine?


Needs to be Grainger at my age...would be exhausted by toddlers now...wonder where we /got/get the energy from...now my biggest challenge is entertaining Aliya & Georgia when they visit...both aged nine...glitz & glamour is their particular interest...luckily at age nine...they usually manage to entertain themselves...and... I get a much needed full 'Makeover'...lucky me.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 4.8 for me today after yesterday's 'eat for england' day in Glasgow


I carried on eating at my friends and had a few glasses of wine. Great day and evening And as posted good BG. Must have been diabetes donkey's magic


----------



## Amigo

A round 7 for me this morning.

Leeks and peas...I have them all night!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  late I know but trying to get my mind away from the D as its ruling my life at the moment  anyways 6.7 for me today  hope everyone is having a lovely day  off out to the shop later and its not looking too nice out there so got my hat and gloves ready! Lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Are you getting another one...or is this a trial...sorry haven't kept up with this K...getting 'sloppy' in my middle age.


It was only a 2 week trial unfortunately although now I have the reader when I can afford to I will buy a sensor although with upcoming birthdays and Christmas I'm not too hopeful that will be any time soon, paul did say though if my area offer them on prescription id be a good candidate to receive them so here's hoping as I've not been able to use it for one of the purposes at the moment  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Late posting due to tech issues. 2.8 on the libre but 5.1 on a fingerprick for me. 

Had a very strange do in the night with dream and reality merging into one. I apparently woke up and promptly fell over.. A libre scan showed 0.9 and a finger prick 1.8. At this point I started scrabbling about for the dextrose tabs determined  to shove 5 into my mouth ASAP at this point I did another fingerprick test and I was 6.8. On my meter this morning there is a record of the 6.8 but not a trace of the others!

Anyway have a good day everyone and make sure the hatches are battened down for tomorrow's winds.


----------



## Amigo

khskel said:


> Morning all. Late posting due to tech issues. 2.8 on the libre but 5.1 on a fingerprick for me.
> 
> Had a very strange do in the night with dream and reality merging into one. I apparently woke up and promptly fell over.. A libre scan showed 0.9 and a finger prick 1.8. At this point I started scrabbling about for the dextrose tabs determined  to shove 5 into my mouth ASAP at this point I did another fingerprick test and I was 6.8. On my meter this morning there is a record of the 6.8 but not a trace of the others!
> 
> Anyway have a good day everyone and make sure the hatches are battened down for tomorrow's winds.



Ooo that’s a bit scary khskel!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It was only a 2 week trial unfortunately although now I have the reader when I can afford to I will buy a sensor although with upcoming birthdays and Christmas I'm not too hopeful that will be any time soon, paul did say though if my area offer them on prescription id be a good candidate to receive them so here's hoping as I've not been able to use it for one of the purposes at the moment  x


K can't you prioritise your need to have the sensor?...sure family & friends would understand...or is there a way of justifying your need for the sensor...given all the difficulties you have had...still waiting for your referral...surely you are vulnerable in that respect...maybe we could get our heads together...be a little pushy...see if its a possibility?...might be worth a try.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. Late posting due to tech issues. 2.8 on the libre but 5.1 on a fingerprick for me.
> 
> Had a very strange do in the night with dream and reality merging into one. I apparently woke up and promptly fell over.. A libre scan showed 0.9 and a finger prick 1.8. At this point I started scrabbling about for the dextrose tabs determined  to shove 5 into my mouth ASAP at this point I did another fingerprick test and I was 6.8. On my meter this morning there is a record of the 6.8 but not a trace of the others!
> 
> Anyway have a good day everyone and make sure the hatches are battened down for tomorrow's winds.


Blimey khskel...sounds like a an 'art house' film...with a final twist at the end...the 6.8 on the meter...brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  late I know but trying to get my mind away from the D as its ruling my life at the moment  anyways 6.7 for me today  hope everyone is having a lovely day  off out to the shop later and its not looking too nice out there so got my hat and gloves ready! Lol x


Retail therapy K..it .will do you the world of good...spend...spend...spend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me this morning.
> 
> Leeks and peas...I have them all night!


Amigo...honestly fancy saying that...really...TBH...exactly the same thoughts crossed my mind.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K can't you prioritise your need to have the sensor?...sure family & friends would understand...or is there a way of justifying your need for the sensor...given all the difficulties you have had...still waiting for your referral...surely you are vulnerable in that respect...maybe we could get our heads together...be a little pushy...see if its a possibility?...might be worth a try.


Ha my 'family' wouldn't be too happy if they received nothing! I had a massive meltdown the other night and even though they were full of sympathy nothings changed! x


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...honestly fancy saying that...really...TBH...exactly the same thoughts crossed my mind.



Whatever do you mean Bubbsie? Nothing wrong with a nocturnal vegetable habit!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Retail therapy K..it .will do you the world of good...spend...spend...spend.


Its only to the ATM to get the board money out for mum and then into the local Scotmid probably not buy anything as wont be anything 'suitable' in my eyes  really need to get over all this crap as its seriously getting me down, at a bad point at the moment, feeling like I'm trapped and there's no way to get out, going to ask Paul for a bit of extra support for a while when I see him on Tuesday, really struggling, see if he can push the psychology thing through blah blah blah x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its only to the ATM to get the board money out for mum and then into the local Scotmid probably not buy anything as wont be anything 'suitable' in my eyes  really need to get over all this crap as its seriously getting me down, at a bad point at the moment, feeling like I'm trapped and there's no way to get out, going to ask Paul for a bit of extra support for a while when I see him on Tuesday, really struggling, see if he can push the psychology thing through blah blah blah x


Sounds like you're a bit isolated K...maybe speak to Paul re: a support group...or some outside interest?...ask him...won't hurt to explore that...no doubt it is difficult...particularly when you're so young...don't have the means to travel...we need to be persistent to get what needed...pig headed...I say that so often...yes...speak to him...keep us updated.


----------



## Ditto

I'm right there with you Kaylz, totally stressed. BG will be thru the roof I'll bet.  No good at confrontation.

7.2 @ 7.38am...be higher now...



> I'd have had some stir-fried veg with grated cheese for the hunger..


Bloden I will remember this for in future...in fact I will have that anyways...  I don't really do stir-frys...need to buy a wok...


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds like you're a bit isolated K...maybe speak to Paul re: a support group...or some outside interest?...ask him...won't hurt to explore that...no doubt it is difficult...particularly when you're so young...don't have the means to travel...we need to be persistent to get what needed...pig headed...I say that so often...yes...speak to him...keep us updated.


Unfortunately I've already looked and there are no support groups in this area, only for Type 2's and even they aren't very regular, hoping maybe they will agree to see me a bit more often for a while, keep in contact a bit more etc, feel like recently I've just been left to deal with it and I'm afraid I just cant anymore :'( x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately I've already looked and there are no support groups in this area, only for Type 2's and even they aren't very regular, hoping maybe they will agree to see me a bit more often for a while, keep in contact a bit more etc, feel like recently I've just been left to deal with it and I'm afraid I just cant anymore :'( x


You know K...those type2 groups may be okay with you attending...for moral support...we manage our different types differently...but...all diabetic...still able to share some common  ground...why not contact them...besides you can't be the only type 1 in your area...there must be others...or get yourself to your GP...insist you see them...make it clear how difficult you are finding it to cope.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> You know K...those type2 groups may be okay with you attending...for moral support...we manage our different types differently...but...all diabetic...still able to share some common  ground...why not contact them...besides you can't be the only type 1 in your area...there must be others...or get yourself to your GP...insist you see them...make it clear how difficult you are finding it to cope.


It's specifically aimed at Type 2's I know as the MIL attends them, I know there are other Type 1's in my town, I'll speak to Paul first on Tuesday and if he cant help will call the GP surgery on Wednesday morning as wont have time when I get in on the Tuesday afternoon as it will be a run in the door and get tea started job, could do with a bit more support from Bruce, my mum and my granddad as well a little more consideration etc but that's never going to happen xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> It's specifically aimed at Type 2's I know as the MIL attends them, I know there are other Type 1's in my town, I'll speak to Paul first on Tuesday and if he cant help will call the GP surgery on Wednesday morning as wont have time when I get in on the Tuesday afternoon as it will be a run in the door and get tea started job, could do with a bit more support from Bruce, my mum and my granddad as well a little more consideration etc but that's never going to happen xx



Pity you and Bruce couldn’t get a place together and leave the others to look after themselves. You could do with a whole life over-haul Kaylz!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It's specifically aimed at Type 2's I know as the MIL attends them, I know there are other Type 1's in my town, I'll speak to Paul first on Tuesday and if he cant help will call the GP surgery on Wednesday morning as wont have time when I get in on the Tuesday afternoon as it will be a run in the door and get tea started job, could do with a bit more support from Bruce, my mum and my granddad as well a little more consideration etc but that's never going to happen xx


K...never mind the tea...you need to call the GP as soon as you can...tea can wait...has to wait...your health comes first!...really please call the GPs tomorrow...get an urgent appointment...if no one else can cook tea...they can have a take away...if you became really ill...everyone else would have to cook their own...look after yourself.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.6 in Arizona and it is 6am, so far all going well. I took my lantus at 5am here and just going to keep on testing all day. I had a flat line all night and a little low so will be ultra careful. I have a day to recover as I am exhausted but not moaning as it is hot and I am going out later, will pick up low carb snacks. 
Happy the rest of Sunday to all


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It's specifically aimed at Type 2's I know as the MIL attends them, I know there are other Type 1's in my town, I'll speak to Paul first on Tuesday and if he cant help will call the GP surgery on Wednesday morning as wont have time when I get in on the Tuesday afternoon as it will be a run in the door and get tea started job, could do with a bit more support from Bruce, my mum and my granddad as well a little more consideration etc but that's never going to happen xx


Its never going to happen until you're honest with them...or they understand how ill this is making you...and...sorry to say it... how ill you will make yourself if you don't get help now...I say that from concern only...we if neglect ourselves...do not prioritise our needs...it a downwards spiral...never mind tea...get some real help.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> K...never mind the tea...you need to call the GP as soon as you can...tea can wait...has to wait...your health comes first!...really please call the GPs tomorrow...get an urgent appointment...if no one else can cook tea...they can have a take away...if you became really ill...everyone else would have to cook their own...look after yourself.


Just catching up now @Kaylz and agree, your health comes first. So sorry to hear you tried to get them to change and they didn't, sounds very difficult for you. Please do get help, sending hugs.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. Late posting due to tech issues. 2.8 on the libre but 5.1 on a fingerprick for me.
> 
> Had a very strange do in the night with dream and reality merging into one. I apparently woke up and promptly fell over.. A libre scan showed 0.9 and a finger prick 1.8. At this point I started scrabbling about for the dextrose tabs determined  to shove 5 into my mouth ASAP at this point I did another fingerprick test and I was 6.8. On my meter this morning there is a record of the 6.8 but not a trace of the others!
> 
> Anyway have a good day everyone and make sure the hatches are battened down for tomorrow's winds.


A Ghost Hypo!  Might have been a warp in the space-time continuum, make sure your levels are good before you go to bed tonight in case it was tachyon-induced


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Safe Journey  I hope you have a great time


Thanks and journey was better than I had imagined due to some of my fellow passengers who stood with me at the end of the plane, we had  such a laugh and the ten hours went fast. I had my own food with me which helped and now recovering from losing some sleep.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Pity you and Bruce couldn’t get a place together and leave the others to look after themselves. You could do with a whole life over-haul Kaylz!


Bruce has his own place it's just not suitable for me and to be honest he's not much better when it comes to this anyway x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.3 here...yikes!

Praying for rain here in NW Spain to put out all the forest fires - all started on purpose apparently, 3 people have died. 

Sorry to hear you're feeling down, @Kaylz.  I can sympathise 1000%...Why not start your own T1 group? (It's what my hubby suggested to me when my GP wouldn't refer me to a psychologist...then I found this forum). (((Hugs)))


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I had 15g carb at 4am for a 4.1 but was then woken up at 5.30am by a 2.6!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and journey was better than I had imagined due to some of my fellow passengers who stood with me at the end of the plane, we had  such a laugh and the ten hours went fast. I had my own food with me which helped and now recovering from losing some sleep.


You're not supposed to be enjoying yourself...are you?...thought this was all about hard work.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 3.7 on the libre but a need to eat to drive on a finger prick. 
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Praying for rain here in NW Spain to put out all the forest fires - all started on purpose apparently, 3 people have died.


Hadn't heard about this Bloden...what reckless senseless behaviour...not surprised your levels are up...will be echoing that prayer for rain...keep safe.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept until almost 7am...cannot remember the last time I did that...good start to the week...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Hadn't heard about this Bloden...what reckless senseless behaviour...not surprised your levels are up...will be echoing that prayer for rain...keep safe.


My 9.3 is cos my body hates me, LOL, but thanks for the sympathy!

Oh no, it's Monday...happy working week, ev1.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  bad rain here, wind not too bad YET, @Bloden thanks and I wouldn't have a clue how to go about starting one! Lol, @AJLang hope you feel better soon! 5.5 @6 when I was up at the loo and 5.4 when I got up at 7, anyways better go and put the phone on charge as down to 37% and have some calls to make today, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, woke up to an 8.3 and a stinking cold this morning. Wish I was at home and back in bed, but I'm in work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks  bad rain here, wind not too bad YET, @Bloden thanks and I wouldn't have a clue how to go about starting one! Lol, @AJLang hope you feel better soon! 5.5 @6 when I was up at the loo and 5.4 when I got up at 7, anyways better go and put the phone on charge as down to 37% and have some calls to make today, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Good numbers K...trying to get myself organised...get the dog out for his walk (and mine)...before the weather 'turns'...reports say tit won't turn until tomorrow...thinking back to the days of Michael Fish (BBC weatherman)...who famously dismissed reports of a cyclone hitting the UK...way back in 1987...shortly before one did...causing a billion pounds of damage...taking no chances.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here on waking, 5.9 now I'm upright. Been crawling along the bottom of the Libre trace all night, just in the red, Levemir is working well for me, but need a final tweak, I think.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers K...trying to get myself organised...get the dog out for his walk (and mine)...before the weather 'turns'...reports say tit won't turn until tomorrow...thinking back to the days of Michael Fish (BBC weatherman)...who famously dismissed reports of a cyclone hitting the UK...way back in 1987...shortly before one did...causing a billion pounds of damage...taking no chances.


Good luck! Hope you make it dry and not too windswept, hope you and Harry are wrapped up warm!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good luck! Hope you make it dry and not too windswept, hope you and Harry are wrapped up warm!  x


K...just realised you are far too young to remember 'The Great Storm'...in fact you weren't even born then...wow...suddenly feeling very old...supposed to be hot today...then the remnants of Hurricane Ophelia tomorrow...Harry has a very swish new rain coat...if I can get it on him (he is a nightmare to get dressed)...will send you a photo


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...just realised you are far too young to remember 'The Great Storm'...in fact you weren't even born then...wow...suddenly feeling very old...supposed to be hot today...then the remnants of Hurricane Ophelia tomorrow...Harry has a very swish new rain coat...if I can get it on him (he is a nightmare to get dressed)...will send you a photo


I've heard about it cause of the weather mans blunder lol, storm meant to be kicking in here late this afternoon lasting until late tomorrow  lol. ohhh I cant wait to see  our dog was great at getting her jacket and harness on stood like an angel lifting her own legs to get in! Haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I've heard about it cause of the weather mans blunder lol, storm meant to be kicking in here late this afternoon lasting until late tomorrow  lol. ohhh I cant wait to see  our dog was great at getting her jacket and harness on stood like an angel lifting her own legs to get in! Haha x


K...he is a nightmare...have to have a handful of 'treats' ready to distract him...then pounce...like the old Saturday afternoon TV wrestling programmes...lord...you're too young to remember those too....


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...he is a nightmare...have to have a handful of 'treats' ready to distract him...then pounce...like the old Saturday afternoon TV wrestling programmes...lord...you're too young to remember those too....


What special treat do you use for that, the ugg, flip flop or bra? LOL x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> What special treat do you use for that, the ugg, flip flop or bra? LOL x


K...his taste is a little more sophisticated now...he particularly enjoys a small plastic watering can...already eaten two...including one of my neighbours...we have one left between us (with a chewed handle)...that now lives on top of the small shed (alongside the brooms)...out of his reach for now.


----------



## Ally beetle

10.2 this am I ate a supper high in carbs and I think it crept up on me overnight even though I took insulin to counter it


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crap 10.2 for me today - and what looks like the start of a cold.

Have a fantastic Monday all. Must crack on or we'll be late for school again!


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. Late posting due to tech issues. 2.8 on the libre but 5.1 on a fingerprick for me.
> 
> Had a very strange do in the night with dream and reality merging into one. I apparently woke up and promptly fell over.. A libre scan showed 0.9 and a finger prick 1.8. At this point I started scrabbling about for the dextrose tabs determined  to shove 5 into my mouth ASAP at this point I did another fingerprick test and I was 6.8. On my meter this morning there is a record of the 6.8 but not a trace of the others!
> 
> Anyway have a good day everyone and make sure the hatches are battened down for tomorrow's winds.


Oh my that is scary.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I haven’t caught up on all Post yet. 
5.3 with a slight w on my graph. in the early hours .


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning . I haven’t caught up on all Post yet.
> 5.3 with a slight w on my graph. in the early hours .


Lin...a w...is that a wobble?.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today


You are up early Alan! 

6.7 for me, so we are nearly BG twins


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...a w...is that a wobble?.


 No the shape lol, I should have put this ~


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> No the shape lol, I should have put this ~


Okay...trying to update my knowledge of insulin use...give me a better understanding of the different treatments...thought I'd missed something there...racked my brains...couldn't figure it out...got it now...thanks.


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive 7.4 on this dark rather menacing looking morning. Expecting high winds later and strangely enough there’s lots of sand in the air here.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Lin...a w...is that a wobble?.


Mind you If you had said wonky  I would have agreed with you


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Mind you If you had said wonky  I would have agreed with you


Thought about that Lin...opted for diplomacy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> An unimpressive 7.4 on this dark rather menacing looking morning. Expecting high winds later and strangely enough there’s lots of sand in the air here.


Its the weather Amigo...blame that on the weather...about to head off into the wind myself shortly...so sunny here...but...wind is starting to kick up...keep your head down.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Thought about that Lin...opted for diplomacy.


 You’ve no need to worry I enjoy a good laugh .


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> You’ve no need to worry I enjoy a good laugh .


No...I insist Lin...part of my 'new' morning ritual...kill everyone with kindness...reforming my character.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bubbsie said:


> No...I insist Lin...part of my 'new' morning ritual...kill everyone with kindness...reforming my character.


----------



## Bubbsie

everydayupsanddowns said:


>


Shadowing me...never felt so flattered...or important.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bubbsie said:


> Shadowing me...never felt so flattered...or important.



Apologies. It seems this is another thread I am not permitted to post on by you Bubbsie.

You won't see me on this one again then. I'll try to stick to where I'm 'allowed'.


----------



## Ditto

Bloden said:


> Praying for rain here in NW Spain to put out all the forest fires - all started on purpose apparently, 3 people have died.


That is despicable. Grrr. I was watching the California fires on the news, so scary, those poor people.  The end of the world started yesterday apparently...one disaster after another is headed for us...wouldn't surprise me. Now we have the dregs of Hurricane Ophelia...she can just clear off when I have to go out!

Good morning all, 6.3 @ 7.44am...


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> No...I insist Lin...part of my 'new' morning ritual...kill everyone with kindness...reforming my character.



Hope you’re not going down with something


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Hope you’re not going down with something


Possibly...could be a bad case of 'moderation'...i.e be moderate in all you do Bubbsie...hope there's a prescribed course of treatment for it Lin...or I'm doomed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> That is despicable. Grrr. I was watching the California fires on the news, so scary, those poor people.  The end of the world started yesterday apparently...one disaster after another is headed for us...wouldn't surprise me. Now we have the dregs of Hurricane Ophelia...she can just clear off when I have to go out!
> 
> Good morning all, 6.3 @ 7.44am...


Blimey Ditto...doubt she'll come near you now...put her in her place...good score.


----------



## Bubbsie

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Apologies. It seems this is another thread I am not permitted to post on by you Bubbsie.
> 
> You won't see me on this one again then. I'll try to stick to where I'm 'allowed'.


Mike...I was enjoying the attention...just worried others may feel 'left out' if not given the same...could be making 'a rod for your own back' figuratively speaking...if you have the time & the inclination...post away...look forward to seeing you here  tomorrow.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bubbsie said:


> Mike...I was enjoying the attention...just worried others may feel 'left out' if not given the same...could be making 'a rod for your own back' figuratively speaking...if you have the time & the inclination...post away...look forward to seeing you here  tomorrow.



i know when I’m not welcome.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning/Afternoon to all of you. 4.6 finger prick and 3.6 on sensor and showing very low in the night. During the day I was doing fine. Other than that all good in Arizona, keep safe from wind, rain, fires and all other challenges.


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon everyone hope you all had a good weekend. Lovely day here again .

8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Afternoon everyone hope you all had a good weekend. Lovely day here again .
> 
> 8.0 for me this morning.


Whereabouts are you Barbara?...freezing here yesterday...dark...just relieved the roof stayed on with the wind...although did enjoy a walk with Harry...had to laugh when we got home...particularly when I saw my hair...looked like someone had backcombed it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good day yesterday..spoke to an old friend at length last night...laughed solidly for almost an hour...ribs aching so much...moving about carefully at the moment...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here...ah, that's better.

Let's hope the rain that's been forecast for Portugal, Galicia and Asturias is torrential and puts out the forest fires. Yesterday morning it didn't get light until 10 a.m. cos of the smoke  and when it did the sky was a worrying orangey-red.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Still blowing out there. 4.6 libre and 6.6 finger prick. 5.9/6.2 after cat feeding. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.9 today which I'm very happy with


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.1 for me which is great after meal out and three g&b small sea salt chocolates. Maybe heading in right direction.
Still pitch black here


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  6.2 after a lov... errr nasty mini mince pie last night , the poor wee thing was crying it’s eyes out as it was oh so lonely , it would have been cruel to leave it like that , wouldn’t it .
I hope everyone is safe and suffered no damage last night.
I feel so, for everyone badly affected by the storm and those fires.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  6.2 after a lov... errr nasty mini mince pie last night , the poor wee thing was crying it’s eyes out as it was oh so lonely , it would have been cruel to leave it like that , wouldn’t it .
> I hope everyone is safe and suffered no damage last night.
> I feel so, for everyone badly affected by the storm and those fires.


Good number there Lin...even better mitigation on the pie...to answer your question...yes of course it would have been cruel to have left it...watching the news now...frightening/sad to see how much damage/loss of life has occurred.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.2 for me and eerily peaceful here after the raging winds yesterday evening and through the night.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today and I still have a bit of a cold, hoping its on the way out now though.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today and I still have a bit of a cold, hoping its on the way out now though.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  5.4 at 5:10 when I nipped to the loo and a scan said I was 3.7 and a lovely 5.2 when I got up at 7  not much sleep due to the howling wind but feeling hopeful for my appointment with Paul this afternoon, hope you all have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better soon


Thanks Carol, its annoying more than anything else, it hasn't stopped me going to work (I can share my germs there!). Im due to have my flu jab on Thursday.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today and I still have a bit of a cold, hoping its on the way out now though.


I hope you feel fully better very soon x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.4 at 5:10 when I nipped to the loo and a scan said I was 3.7 and a lovely 5.2 when I got up at 7  not much sleep due to the howling wind but feeling hopeful for my appointment with Paul this afternoon, hope you all have a lovely day folks!  x


Brilliant numbers. All the best with your appointment with Paul


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Brilliant numbers. All the best with your appointment with Paul


Thank you AJ  will update everyone later  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.4 at 5:10 when I nipped to the loo and a scan said I was 3.7 and a lovely 5.2 when I got up at 7  not much sleep due to the howling wind but feeling hopeful for my appointment with Paul this afternoon, hope you all have a lovely day folks!  x


Good numbers there K...hope the appointment with Paul is positive...gets you pointed in the right direction...keep us updated...sorry no rain forecast today...will have to wait for Harrys new coat photo...soon I'm sure...just a little something to perk you up this morning...Harry sends his love


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, good luck today,. Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers there K...hope the appointment with Paul is positive...gets you pointed in the right direction...keep us updated...sorry no rain forecast today...will have to wait for Harrys new coat photo...soon I'm sure...just a little something to perk you up this morning...Harry sends his love


Will do this evening! Tea and dishes to do first then I will be on here while enjoying my coffee!! , OMG I LOVE that pic, Harry looks so intelligent! Haha, if he's been behaving lately and not done any unmentionable things give him a big hug from me! , and I'm glad I'm not the only one who does things like that I used to put glasses on my dog too! Lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers there K...hope the appointment with Paul is positive...gets you pointed in the right direction...keep us updated...sorry no rain forecast today...will have to wait for Harrys new coat photo...soon I'm sure...just a little something to perk you up this morning...Harry sends his love


 
Looking at that wise little face, I could swear Harry can talk!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Looking at that wise little face, I could swear Harry can talk!


Harry can talk?...not sure about that  Amigo...but...he can certainly eat...just looked at 'that wise little face'...covered in the cats food again...turned my back for 10 seconds...whoosh...he's eaten the lot... he moves so fast for a 'bully'...if he's not careful...he will be on a train up north soon (get ready @Kaylz) ...love him dearly...despite the fact sometimes he's such a little s**t.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Will do this evening! Tea and dishes to do first then I will be on here while enjoying my coffee!! , OMG I LOVE that pic, Harry looks so intelligent! Haha, if he's been behaving lately and not done any unmentionable things give him a big hug from me! , and I'm glad I'm not the only one who does things like that I used to put glasses on my dog too! Lol xx


K...he's disgraced himself again...made a dash for the cats food...all goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...poor Churchill is so patient with him...he's too quick for me...but...gave him a hug anyway...said he needs a trip up to Scotland...you'd soon send him back.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...he's disgraced himself again...made a dash for the cats food...all goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...poor Churchill is so patient with him...he's too quick for me...but...gave him a hug anyway...said he needs a trip up to Scotland...you'd soon send him back.


Not at all, he'd be very welcome for a visit and he'd have a hard job getting my cats food as he gets fed on the worktop so no worries there haha x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Whereabouts are you Barbara?...freezing here yesterday...dark...just relieved the roof stayed on with the wind...although did enjoy a walk with Harry...had to laugh when we got home...particularly when I saw my hair...looked like someone had backcombed it.



I'm in Norfolk in between Cromer/Mundesley on the coast,  has been really lovely here since the weekend albeit about 5-6 last night the sky changed colour but have to admit it was beautiful. I do know what you mean about the hair though lol


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.8 this morning another beautiful day here hope some of you are enjoying the same.

Beautiful skies last night view from my back garden was stunning


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today and I still have a bit of a cold, hoping its on the way out now though.



Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Thank you AJ  will update everyone later  x



Good luck with your appointment X


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> View attachment 5039 Morning 7.8 this morning another beautiful day here hope some of you are enjoying the same.
> 
> Beautiful skies last night view from my back garden was stunning  View attachment 5039


Definitely stunning Barbara.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5040


Good morning to you WL...hope you're feeling rested & have managed to catch up on some vital much needed sleep...good to see you 'out & about'  today.


----------



## Amigo

A waking 6.9 for me and a sleep in.

Glad the sky is back to its normal colour now.

I have a late afternoon deep filling to ‘look forward’ to at the dentist!


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, woke on a 5.1 today - no idea why DP didn't happen but I'm not going to argue!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A more respectable 7.0 today but I'm sure I'm going to get told off at hospital today. Pregnancy targets are sooo insanely hard


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5040



Good afternoon Wirralass hope you are well and having a good day x


----------



## Barbara W

Amigo said:


> A waking 6.9 for me and a sleep in.
> 
> Glad the sky is back to its normal colour now.
> 
> I have a late afternoon deep filling to ‘look forward’ to at the dentist!



Good luck at the dentist Amigo I must admit it's not my favourite place.


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon Wirralass hope you are well and having a good day x


'afternoon Barbara ~ feeling better than I did two days ago thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> View attachment 5039 Morning 7.8 this morning another beautiful day here hope some of you are enjoying the same.
> 
> Beautiful skies last night view from my back garden was stunning  View attachment 5039


Those photos are amazing Barbara ~ thanks for sharing x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A waking 6.9 for me and a sleep in.
> 
> Glad the sky is back to its normal colour now.
> 
> I have a late afternoon deep filling to ‘look forward’ to at the dentist!


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Amigo...when I think of a deep filling...I want apple pie...cottage pie...pizza...ooh...good luck...hope its speedy...not too painful on your mouth...or your pocket!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Amigo...when I think of a deep filling...I want apple pie...cottage pie...pizza...ooh...good luck...hope its speedy...not too painful on your mouth...or your pocket!


@Amigo. Sounds similar to the root canal treatment I had last year! Will say no more other than wish you good luck


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Amigo...when I think of a deep filling...I want apple pie...cottage pie...pizza...ooh...good luck...hope its speedy...not too painful on your mouth...or your pocket!





wirralass said:


> @Amigo. Sounds similar to the root canal treatment I had last year! Will say no more other than wish you good luck



Thanks Bubs and WL. It’s one of 5 treatments including root canal work to try and replace the front crown I snapped indulging in crusty bread. Dreading them especially the nerve removal but it has to be done


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks Bubs and WL. It’s one of 5 treatments including root canal work to try and replace the front crown I snapped indulging in crusty bread. Dreading them especially the nerve removal but it has to be done


Your gum will be aneathetised Amigo ~ so you shouldn't feel a thing  if you do then YELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> View attachment 5039 Morning 7.8 this morning another beautiful day here hope some of you are enjoying the same.
> 
> Beautiful skies last night view from my back garden was stunning  View attachment 5039


Looks like the end of the world has cometh!!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Your gum will be aneathetised Amigo ~ so you shouldn't feel a thing  if you do then YELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL x



If she doesn’t anaesthetise it properly, she’d better be able to run quick!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> If she doesn’t anaesthetise it properly, she’d better be able to run quick!


Make sure you're wearing your trainers then ~ and have a syringe in your hand for when you catch up with her!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, another happy morning in Arizona, 5.4 and straight line all night. No problems with changing my lantus so that's good! 
On my way soon to a huge health food shop, will be studying the carbs amount of all the bars. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. A more respectable 7.0 today but I'm sure I'm going to get told off at hospital today. Pregnancy targets are sooo insanely hard


I do hope they were understanding and appointment went well. Being told off never helps!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning Jo ~ well its 15.10hrs here! Good to hear from you. Thats good news re Lantus. 5.4 great number. Enjoy your smooch in the Healtg Food Shop......and thanks ...you too.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.4 at 5:10 when I nipped to the loo and a scan said I was 3.7 and a lovely 5.2 when I got up at 7  not much sleep due to the howling wind but feeling hopeful for my appointment with Paul this afternoon, hope you all have a lovely day folks!  x


Good luck Kaylz, will check much later and see how you got on. Do hope he can give you loads of help and support.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning Jo ~ well its 15.10hrs here! Good to hear from you. Thats good news re Lantus. 5.4 great number. Enjoy your smooch in the Healtg Food Shop......and thanks ...you too.


It's 7am here and not sure what time my body is set to at the moment! Certainly not Arizona time, oh well I am used to managing on little sleep. 
Thanks and may have photos for tomorrow's check in.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> It's 7am here and not sure what time my body is set to at the moment! Certainly not Arizona time, oh well I am used to managing on little sleep.
> Thanks and may have photos for tomorrow's check in.


Great looking forward to seeing them Jo x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Thanks Bubs and WL. It’s one of 5 treatments including root canal work to try and replace the front crown I snapped indulging in crusty bread. Dreading them especially the nerve removal but it has to be done


Oh God, Amigo!  I have a dodgy crown that keeps falling out.  I glue it back in but it only lasts a few weeks & falls out again.  Also get an abscess that keeps returning that really I should get sorted, but trying to hold it off.  Need a new dentist as the old one was rubbish.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh God, Amigo!  I have a dodgy crown that keeps falling out.  I glue it back in but it only lasts a few weeks & falls out again.  Also get an abscess that keeps returning that really I should get sorted, but trying to hold it off.  Need a new dentist as the old one was rubbish.



Just back from appointment 1 Mark and it was very heavy going to deep fill a wisdom tooth. Three injections, local anaesthetic gel and 50 mins in the chair. I feel quite beaten up!  Only 4 to go


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Just back from appointment 1 Mark and it was very heavy going to deep fill a wisdom tooth. Three injections, local anaesthetic gel and 50 mins in the chair. I feel quite beaten up!  Only 4 to go


Think you need a stiff drink Amigo...wait until the anaesthetic has fully worn off...don't want to waste any.


----------



## Ditto

This morning 7.6 @ 6.19am, not bad after yesterdays repast.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.4 at 5:10 when I nipped to the loo and a scan said I was 3.7 and a lovely 5.2 when I got up at 7  not much sleep due to the howling wind but feeling hopeful for my appointment with Paul this afternoon, hope you all have a lovely day folks!  x


Congrats on your house special Kaylz ....


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good morning to you WL...hope you're feeling rested & have managed to catch up on some vital much needed sleep...good to see you 'out & about'  today.


Thank you Bubbsie ~ been catching up on lost sleep ~ I am actually functioning again ~ well about. 80% ~ more sleep needed still but at least my brain isn't as fuzzy now


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> View attachment 5046  This morning 7.6 @ 6.19am, not bad after yesterdays repast.


Ditto...I daren't ask...what was yesterdays repast.


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...I daren't ask...what was yesterdays repast.


I have to keep you in suspense till tomorrow on the 'what did you eat yesterday' thread.  Today was almost as bad. I don't know what's wrong with me....can't stop eating.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I have to keep you in suspense till tomorrow on the 'what did you eat yesterday' thread.  Today was almost as bad. I don't know what's wrong with me....can't stop eating.


Ditto ~ pleeeze don't do this to yourself ~ you'll burst


----------



## Wirrallass

..........Good morning folks


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Just back from appointment 1 Mark and it was very heavy going to deep fill a wisdom tooth. Three injections, local anaesthetic gel and 50 mins in the chair. I feel quite beaten up!  Only 4 to go


Sounds like you could do with a
 
I hope your mouth isn’t too sore today


----------



## Ljc

Good mo4ning everyone 
5.8 today 20mins later was 5.9 no DP YAY. However my graph all day yesterday was rather up and down  till it eventually decided to behave


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...disturbed nights sleep...blasted cramp...anti-coagulation this morning...another good number means I can extend those appointments...to two weeks...then monthly hopefully...fingers crossed...woke to a 5.5


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.1 for me, so pleased with that. Bloods tomorrow. Have a good day all


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.3 today

Night before last, did not sleep a wink because of the high winds and wheelie bins being knocked about, so I was looking forward to a good nights sleep last night.

But no, 2 nights running, no sleep at all.    I have a few sleeping tablets for emergencies, I guess I will need to resort to them tonight.

Enjoy your day people


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.2 for me I've had a bad sleep too, woke up with hypo at 2.45 and been tossing and turning since, seems to be an epidemic of insomnia on here today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Just back from appointment 1 Mark and it was very heavy going to deep fill a wisdom tooth. Three injections, local anaesthetic gel and 50 mins in the chair. I feel quite beaten up!  Only 4 to go



Sorry to hear this. Dental pain and the subsequent torturous dental work is the absolute pits


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.1 on the libre, blood says 6.1 and a level night.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

I'm on holiday but waking up early. Maybe due to dozing in chair in evening.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Carolg said:


> I'm on holiday but waking up early. Maybe due to dozing in chair in evening.



Sounds very nice  If you can't have a nice doze when you're on your hols, then when can you


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.2 for me today. Blocked nose has gone but I now have a cough.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.8 here.

Good luck with Paul today, Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  sorry i didn't update last night was rather down but feeling a bit chirpier today, appointments went ok, reduced basal to 4 units as of last night see how that goes, nothing further on the psychology side of things however they are going to see if they can get anything done about that as I broke down yesterday, weight is down 3 pound in the last few weeks , anyways 4.9 for me this morning and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.8 here.
> 
> Good luck with Paul today, Kaylz.


It was yesterday lol but thanks  x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> It was yesterday lol but thanks  x


Hope it went well - losing track of time!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.8 for me today , hope everyone has a good day. 

Kaylz congrats on HS. 

Bubbsie good luck at your appointment .

Amigo well done staying for the whole duration at the dentist yesterday, that's the 1st one over plain sailing from now on in fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 6.2 for me I've had a bad sleep too, woke up with hypo at 2.45 and been tossing and turning since, seems to be an epidemic of insomnia on here today.


I can empathise with that Lucy...Doesn't give us a great start to the day ...lets hope it gets better as the day progresses.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, but a steadyish line all night. A bit  higher than I've been,  but I tweaked my morning Levemir upwards yesterday, so went to bed a bit higher in case I crashed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning 7.8 for me today , hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Kaylz congrats on HS.
> 
> Bubbsie good luck at your appointment .
> 
> Amigo well done staying for the whole duration at the dentist yesterday, that's the 1st one over plain sailing from now on in fingers crossed.


Thank you Barbara...good result last week...if I maintain that...longer times between appointments.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  sorry i didn't update last night was rather down but feeling a bit chirpier today, appointments went ok, reduced basal to 4 units as of last night see how that goes, nothing further on the psychology side of things however they are going to see if they can get anything done about that as I broke down yesterday, weight is down 3 pound in the last few weeks , anyways 4.9 for me this morning and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Some positive there K...sorry to hear you broke down...however...it might do him (and you) some good...at least he has  seen the effect this has on you...hopefully some added impetus to get you the help you need now...fingers crossed it's all heading in the right direction.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A dodgy 3.9 for me today, curtesy of hypo last night followed by far too many Bourbon biscuits followed by an estimated bolus to stop the high!

@Kaylz try not to be down, you are working really hard and you will manage to put weight on at some point. Be kind to yourself xx

Everyone else who is struggling to sleep - hope you get some rest today!


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, DP back to normal today - 12.7 for me this morning


----------



## Ingressus

Mmm woke up at 14 things sre just getting worse for me, now carnt have breakfast, its mad at the moment, i have a review on the 31st i have absolutely no faith in my care team, insulin not working oh im starving!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you Barbara...good result last week...if I maintain that...longer times between appointments.


Good appointment...INR levels spot on...not back there for two weeks...then hopefully with another good score...can extend to four...then six weeks...


----------



## Bubbsie

Ingressus said:


> Mmm woke up at 14 things sre just getting worse for me, now carnt have breakfast, its mad at the moment, i have a review on the 31st i have absolutely no faith in my care team, insulin not working oh im starving!


Simon...sorry to hear about the difficulties you're having...I'm not able to offer you any advice...no experience of insulin...hopefully someone will be along shortly to comment...make some suggestions...it's not ideal when you have no trust in your care team...are you able to take someone with you to the appointment on the 31st...for a bit of moral support...help you get your point across...make sure they listen to you...could help.


----------



## Ditto

> you'll burst


You'd think wouldn't you? My family have been forecasting this for years. 

Afternoon all, 8.3 @ 6.11am but then I went back to bed. Getting so lazy too, don't think I'm 100%, my heart is thudding and I don't want to do anything which isn't like me...I'm fat but not lazy...usually.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> You'd think wouldn't you? My family have been forecasting this for years.
> 
> Afternoon all, 8.3 @ 6.11am but then I went back to bed. Getting so lazy too, don't think I'm 100%, my heart is thudding and I don't want to do anything which isn't like me...I'm fat but not lazy...usually.


Ditto...why not give your surgery a ring...just to get some advice...put your mind at rest.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I hope all is well with everyone. 
6.4 on meter 4.2 on my new sensor.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept until 5am...was feeling quite pleased with that...until I realised I didn't go to bed until 1am...possibly a snooze later...woke to a 5.4...could be worse!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...slept until 5am...was feeling quite pleased with that...until I realised I didn't go to bed until 4am...possibly a snooze later...woke to a 5.4...could be worse!


Good morning Bubbsie, good number but that is not not much sleep! I hope you can rest and get some more sleep.
I am about to go to bed here as it is ten pm, numbers been dreadful all day and just waiting for hypo to stop so I can sleep! Will be back in my morning.
See you all then.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning woke to 7.6 this morning.  Bubbsie bed at 4am blimey i wouldn't be able to function on one hours sleep, I was awake at 5am but I was tucked up in bed at 11pm.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning Bubbsie, good number but that is not not much sleep! I hope you can rest and get some more sleep.
> I am about to go to bed here as it is ten pm, numbers been dreadful all day and just waiting for hypo to stop so I can sleep! Will be back in my morning.
> See you all then.


Blimey Jo...have you been running at full steam (again)...get that hypo sorted...then to bed...the forum will still be here when you're back up to par...then a full account of what you've been up to (please)...take care...slow downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning woke to 7.6 this morning.  Bubbsie bed at 4am blimey i wouldn't be able to function on one hours sleep, I was awake at 5am but I was tucked up in bed at 11pm.


Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...just realised I'd put 4am...instead of 1am...just edited it...well...there's my sympathy vote gone for today (perhaps I should leave it)...well spotted Barbara...phew...definitely more coffee needed .


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...just realised I'd put 4am...instead of 1am...just edited it...well...there's my sympathy vote gone for today (perhaps I should leave it)...well spotted Barbara...phew...definitely more coffee needed .



There's me thinking you'd been on the town all night lol , deffo more coffee  required


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> There's me thinking you'd been on the town all night lol , deffo more coffee  required


And there was me enjoying all the sympathy...the attention...no idea when I was last out on the town all night Barbara...will think about that when I've had more coffee...good consistent numbers from you...going down steadily...oooh...that dog...snoring fit to burst now...not sure whether to scream...or laugh...the noise is unimaginable.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Good morning all.  I've fallen into complacency and haven't tested at all for several months.  It's time I got back on track so I'm checking in this morning with a very acceptable 4.1.

Note to self: Must book an eye test after misreading what Barbara W was up to in bed last night


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good morning all.  I've fallen into complacency and haven't tested at all for several months.  It's time I got back on track so I'm checking in this morning with a very acceptable 4.1.
> 
> Note to self: Must book an eye test after misreading what Barbara W was up to in bed last night


MBT...good to see you here...a 4.1...hardly complacence...must book an eye test too...or possibly read through to the end of the post...rushed back to BW's post...before I noticed your admission ' a mistake'...so disappointing...honestly you've only been back five minutes...controversy already.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Bubbsie said:


> MBT...good to see you here...a 4.1...hardly complacence...must book an eye test too...or possibly read through to the end of the post...rushed back to BW's post...before I noticed your admission ' a mistake'...so disappointing...honestly you've only been back five minutes...controversy already.


I was surprised to read such a frank confession in the waking thread, but social media can encourage over-sharing


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 9.1 here...it's amazing what telling my 7-year-olds off for running up and down screaming (again!) before coming into class (boss was ticked-off, so had to say something) can do to my BG...high for HOURS. Got to love their enthusiasm for evthing, little minxes......where DO they get the energy from?!

Glad to hear you're feeling chirpier today, Kaylz.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.3/5.7 for me
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.3/5.7 for me
> Have a good day everyone.


I'm curious about your 4.3/5.7.  Is that in bed/up and about or Libre/finger prick?


----------



## khskel

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm curious about your 4.3/5.7.  Is that in bed/up and about or Libre/finger prick?


That's a libre/fingerprick


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 7.3 for me today and Im off to have my tickle test and bp done with the nurse later.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

khskel said:


> That's a libre/fingerprick


Thanks for bringing me up to speed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was ticking along quite nicely in the 5s until 5am, when I suddenly shot up to the 6s and 7s. No idea why, I was asleep at the time!


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 7.3 for me today and Im off to have my tickle test and bp done with the nurse later.


Good luck today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.5 for me. Bloods later, but don't know what all


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies , 4.9 for the 2nd day in a row, hope everyone has a fantastic day!  x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ clean out of test strips so no waking bgl today. Accidentally left central heating on ALL NIGHT!!!! Slept solid through the night till 05.15 then back to sleep til 08.15am. Expensive way to resolve my insomnia don't you think? Take care folks x


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...why not give your surgery a ring...just to get some advice...put your mind at rest.


I know what it is at the back of my mind, it'll be heart failure. I did mention my bloated tum to my doc but he just prodded it cursorily and said "Lose some weight" but it's not that kind of 'big tum' it's different and been like this for a couple of years. Tum always used to deflate when I hadn't eaten and go soft and flabby and felt more comfortable. It would get hard and bigger when I'd pigged out but now it never goes down. All self inflicted and disgusting so my own fault. I try not to go to the docs. Need to do SlimFast and stop being stupid. Need to get my bg on an even keel.

Morning all, 7.7 @ 6.41am for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> I know what it is at the back of my mind, it'll be heart failure. I did mention my bloated tum to my doc but he just prodded it cursorily and said "Lose some weight" but it's not that kind of 'big tum' it's different and been like this for a couple of years. Tum always used to deflate when I hadn't eaten and go soft and flabby and felt more comfortable. It would get hard and bigger when I'd pigged out but now it never goes down. All self inflicted and disgusting so my own fault. I try not to go to the docs. Need to do SlimFast and stop being stupid. Need to get my bg on an even keel.
> 
> Morning all, 7.7 @ 6.41am for me today.


Ditto...speak to your surgery...honestly its the best thing to do...maybe if you saw a different GP they might consider other possibilities other than your weight...might be some other explanation...don't think the worse...sounds like it might need some investigation...get it checked...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Hi folks ~ clean out of test strips so no waking bgl today. Accidentally left central heating on ALL NIGHT!!!! Slept solid through the night till 08.15am. Expensive way to resolve my insomnia don't you think? Take care folks x
> View attachment 5066


Expensive WL...possibly a good investment if you slept through the night finally...just don't do it every night.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Ditto said:


> I know what it is at the back of my mind, it'll be heart failure. I did mention my bloated tum to my doc but he just prodded it cursorily and said "Lose some weight" but it's not that kind of 'big tum' it's different and been like this for a couple of years. Tum always used to deflate when I hadn't eaten and go soft and flabby and felt more comfortable. It would get hard and bigger when I'd pigged out but now it never goes down. All self inflicted and disgusting so my own fault. I try not to go to the docs. Need to do SlimFast and stop being stupid. Need to get my bg on an even keel.
> 
> Morning all, 7.7 @ 6.41am for me today.


Before we learned we had diabetes most of us felt wretched...and had done for a long time.  Learning what was causing the problem gave us an opportunity to do something about it.  See a medic and find out what's going on Ditto.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> And there was me enjoying all the sympathy...the attention...no idea when I was last out on the town all night Barbara...will think about that when I've had more coffee...good consistent numbers from you...going down steadily...oooh...that dog...snoring fit to burst now...not sure whether to scream...or laugh...the noise is unimaginable.



Me neither Bubbsie I'm past all that I'm quite happy with slippers on, fire going , and a bit of Strictly on a Saturday night lol. Nights out are a thing of the past for me I prefer lunches these days , think I'm showing my age lol. 
At least Harry is not losing any sleep


----------



## Barbara W

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good morning all.  I've fallen into complacency and haven't tested at all for several months.  It's time I got back on track so I'm checking in this morning with a very acceptable 4.1.
> 
> Note to self: Must book an eye test after misreading what Barbara W was up to in bed last night




Trust me I was sleeping lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Me neither Bubbsie I'm past all that I'm quite happy with slippers on, fire going , and a bit of Strictly on a Saturday night lol. Nights out are a thing of the past for me I prefer lunches these days , think I'm showing my age lol.
> At least Harry is not losing any sleep


Thank god for Harry getting his sleep...he'd be unmanageable  without it Barbara.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Trust me I was sleeping lol


Ignore her Barbara...she is so lascivious...they'll let anyone in here...not really MBT...we love you really.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Hi folks ~ clean out of test strips so no waking bgl today. Accidentally left central heating on ALL NIGHT!!!! Slept solid through the night till 08.15am. Expensive way to resolve my insomnia don't you think? Take care folks x
> View attachment 5066



Surprised you didn't wake up sweating I'm hot enough in the night with my hot flushes lol. Great that you slept right through though


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good mo4ning everyone
> 5.8 today 20mins later was 5.9 no DP YAY. However my graph all day yesterday was rather up and down  till it eventually decided to behave
> View attachment 5053


Just catching up on this thread ~ @Ljc ...sooooo close


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Surprised you didn't wake up sweating I'm hot enough in the night with my hot flushes lol. Great that you slept right through though


Thanks Barbara W ~ I woke at some silly 5 o'clock to post my morning greetings ~ but other than that yes a really good good nightmareless slumber


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Surprised you didn't wake up sweating I'm hot enough in the night with my hot flushes lol. Great that you slept right through though


Thank god i dont suffer those anymore Barbara ~ one minute leg out ~ the next back under the duvet ~ then the whole duvet tossed aside and back on again ~ oh the joys


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6,2 after dreadful day of highs and lows. I was given a Starbucks coffee, my normal soya latte and ignored the taste of sugar!
The day just carried on like this but still managed to present in front of a audience all day. I was zapping my sensor every ten minutes! 
Today will be better and can relax this morning. 
Wishing you all a good day, well the rest of it.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6,2 after dreadful day of highs and lows. I was given a Starbucks coffee, my normal soya latte and ignored the taste of sugar!
> The day just carried on like this but still managed to present in front of a audience all day. I was zapping my sensor every ten minutes!
> Today will be better and can relax this morning.
> Wishing you all a good day, well the rest of it.


Sounds like a nightmare! Hope today is much better for you!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Sounds like a nightmare! Hope today is much better for you!  xx


Thanks, just one of those days, have to let go and start again. Missed your update about Paul, will look now. Hope you're ok


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  sorry i didn't update last night was rather down but feeling a bit chirpier today, appointments went ok, reduced basal to 4 units as of last night see how that goes, nothing further on the psychology side of things however they are going to see if they can get anything done about that as I broke down yesterday, weight is down 3 pound in the last few weeks , anyways 4.9 for me this morning and hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Glad you feeling better and good you showed your feelings as that will help bring the appointment on, so hard waiting when you know you are still losing weight. I know you will get there, sending loads of support.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Glad you feeling better and good you showed your feelings as that will help bring the appointment on, so hard waiting when you know you are still losing weight. I know you will get there, sending loads of support.


I'm now under 44kg  x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6,2 after dreadful day of highs and lows. I was given a Starbucks coffee, my normal soya latte and ignored the taste of sugar!
> The day just carried on like this but still managed to present in front of a audience all day. I was zapping my sensor every ten minutes!
> Today will be better and can relax this morning.
> ]
> Blimey Jo...a real roller coaster of a day for you...but you got through it...well done...relax while you can...you have another week to go....then home...feet up...have a while off...good luck for the rest of your trip.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Thank god i dont suffer those anymore Barbara ~ one minute leg out ~ the next back under the duvet ~ then the whole duvet tossed aside and back on again ~ oh the joys




The joys of being a woman


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6,2 after dreadful day of highs and lows. I was given a Starbucks coffee, my normal soya latte and ignored the taste of sugar!
> The day just carried on like this but still managed to present in front of a audience all day. I was zapping my sensor every ten minutes!
> Today will be better and can relax this morning.
> Wishing you all a good day, well the rest of it.



Hope you have a much better day X


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6,2 after dreadful day of highs and lows. I was given a Starbucks coffee, my normal soya latte and ignored the taste of sugar!
> The day just carried on like this but still managed to present in front of a audience all day. I was zapping my sensor every ten minutes!
> Today will be better and can relax this morning.
> Wishing you all a good day, well the rest of it.


Just catching up here. Gosh you're certainly being tested NJ ~ so sorry to read you've had one of the worst days ever ~ I hope tomorrow will be a much better day for you. Good for you for continuing to present  ~ nothing's going to knock our NJ down eh? You take care now and rest up when you can x


----------



## Hazel

Forgot to post this earlier.    After 2 nights not sleeping at all - slept 21 hours right through.
5.8 on finally wakening


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early...couldn't sleep past 4am..shattered...news...coffee...then likely more coffee...woke to a 5.1


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Morning folks.  I'm on a 3.7 this morning...which is nice. Time to get revved up for the weekend.  Hurrah!


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Morning folks.  I'm on a 3.7 this morning...which is nice. Time to get revved up for the weekend.  Hurrah!


Ooh MBT...back with a vengeance I see...3.7...how do you do that?...got so excited now getting some 4s during the day...can see will have to up my game...say hello to SHs for me...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh MBT...back with a vengeance I see...3.7...how do you do that?...got so excited now getting some 4s during the day...can see will have to up my game...say hello to SHs for me...enjoy your weekend.


Like elite athletes (as if ) we're all working to achieve our personal best.  In my case that's keeping my numbers within the non-diabetic range.  4s during the day are bloomin' excellent Bubbsie.  Keep at it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Like elite athletes (as if ) we're all working to achieve our personal best.  In my case that's keeping my numbers within the non-diabetic range.  4s during the day are bloomin' excellent Bubbsie.  Keep at it.


Don't get them that often...but when I compare them to my levels last year...such a difference...determined to none diabetic range at next review...my personal goal at the moment.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's absolutely piddling down yet again, but at least it is OH turn to walk the dogs this morning .
A 4.7 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.6/5.3 for me.
Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.6/5.3 for me.
> Have a good Friday everyone.


khskel..you're a legend...hadn't realised it was Friday...hadn't put the bins out......would have been left for another 2 weeks...attending to that now..ps...great numbers...and thank you!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, yay its Friday! And its a 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I over treated a persistent hypo last night so am not supprised to wake to  9.6 meter and 15 mins later 8.6 Libre only 1.0 difference , we’ll happy with that.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.6/5.3 for me.
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Thanks @khskel . As a retired person I often get the days muddled up. Everyday is like the weekend for me , well apart from Sunday that is, that’s the day I go to the supermarkets and have a nice stroll around


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I over treated a persistent hypo last night so am not supprised to wake to  9.6 meter and 15 mins later 8.6 Libre only 1.0 difference , we’ll happy with that.


Almost the weekend Lin...a chance to relax hopefully if not working.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Thanks @khskel . As a retired person I often get the days muddled up. Everyday is like the weekend for me , well apart from Sunday that is, that’s the day I go to the supermarkets and have a nice stroll around View attachment 5083


Think my thread overlapped this...no idea you were retired oops!...I get the days so mixed up...have irregular working hours...often work when most folk at off...weekends...bank holidays and so on...sometimes have no idea what day of the week it is.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> khskel..you're a legend...hadn't realised it was Friday...hadn't put the bins out......would have been left for another 2 weeks...attending to that now..ps...great numbers...and thank you!


Good job @khskel reminded you.
Our council seems a bit confused.  
Our waste collection peeps are doing their best to confuse me even more. 
Wed is our collection day. For the last three weeks they’ve come on Thursday, This week they worked a blinder , they collected our kerbside caddies on Wed and left our wheelie bins till Thursday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good job @khskel reminded you.
> Our council seems a bit confused.
> Our waste collection peeps are doing their best to confuse me even more.
> Wed is our collection day. For the last three weeks they’ve come on Thursday, This week they worked a blinder , they collected our kerbside caddies on Wed and left our wheelie bins till Thursday.


Attention seeking Lin...are they trying to make their presence felt...or possibly keep things interesting...irritating...we pay two lots of council tax here...one for central beds...the other for the Town Council...no idea what either does...just having a conversation with a neighbour here yesterday...never seen the streets swept since we've been here...and that's four years next week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Morning folks.  I'm on a 3.7 this morning...which is nice. Time to get revved up for the weekend.  Hurrah!


Nice MBT...outstanding.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 7.0 here. No idea what went on overnight because my Libre sensor came to an end last night, and I'm saving the next one for a couple of weeks time when I'm away. I'm missing it so much already!


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.1 for me. Grey day here on east coast.have a good day all


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  5.9 to bed with a biscuit, 5.9 on waking for me, not looking too good outside today and feeling rather chilly, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all. 7.0 here. No idea what went on overnight because my Libre sensor came to an end last night, and I'm saving the next one for a couple of weeks time when I'm away. I'm missing it so much already!


OMG those withdrawal symptoms are awful 
Great big (((((((((( hugs)))))))))) 
If you need a fix, I’m sure some of us will happily put pics of our graphs etc up for you


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> OMG those withdrawal symptoms are awful
> Great big (((((((((( hugs))))))))))
> If you need a fix, I’m sure some of us will happily put pics of our graphs etc up for you View attachment 5084


Thank you, Lin, you're so thoughtful!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 7.1 for me. Grey day here on east coast.have a good day all


Freezing  Carol ...sat here with a woolly jumper...heavy scarf...about to get on the exercise bike to warn me up...comes to something when I have to resort to extra activity...either that or switch the heating on.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all keeping well  ~ it seems that I have some catching up to do because I haven't posted since last Saturday so here goes 
Sunday ~ 5.7
Monday ~ 7.5
Tuesday ~ 6.2
Wednesday ~ 9.8
Thursday ~ 16.0 ~ had a chinese for tea on Wednesday & somehow only did a correction dose for 13.2 BG & missed bolus for Chinese!!

Today ~ 7.2


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Freezing  Carol ...sat here with a woolly jumper...heavy scarf...about to get on the exercise bike to warn me up...comes to something when I have to resort to extra activity...either that or switch the heating on.


Afraid I will go with woolly jumper and heating


----------



## grainger

Morning all... have a fantastic Friday... it’s almost half term!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Afraid I will go with woolly jumper and heating


Exactly what I am doing Carol...for as long as I can.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  5.9 to bed with a biscuit, 5.9 on waking for me, not looking too good outside today and feeling rather chilly, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Good going there K...freezing here...just said dressed in a woolly jumper & scarf at the moment...trying not to reach for the central heating controls...yet!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

Today's review (with new endo) has been postponed for two weeks, ho hum. Seeing GP later so hopefully he can access my A1c...I want to know!

@Ditto, it really winds me up how doctors think it's ok to insult patients about their weight. What a bully!  Can you see a different GP? If you're worried, they should be there to help...I'm furious for you. Best go and take it out on the hoovering...grrrr.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good going there K...freezing here...just said dressed in a woolly jumper & scarf at the moment...trying not to reach for the central heating controls...yet!


I'm sat with a hoodie on but still feeling the cold! May have to put the hood up! 2nd coffee will be made shortly, should heat me up for a while and will have the cooker on to do an omelette for lunch, so should be ok then, if not I will just go and get my snuggie! Haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> @Ditto, it really winds me up how doctors think it's ok to insult patients about their weight. What a bully!  Can you see a different GP? If you're worried, they should be there to help...I'm furious for you. Best go and take it out on the hoovering...grrrr.


Agree Bloden...me too...I'm taking it out on the laundry...good luck with your review.


----------



## Hazel

morning all, a house special today of 5.2.

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Pine Marten

Well done on the HS, Hazel .... I'm right behind you with a 5.3


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon 7.6 today, hope everyone is having a god day. 

Congrats on HS Hazel and a nearly HS Pine Martin .
Good luck with your review Bloden.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 7am,  sun shining, and have a  hike planned before work later.
Fantastic day for numbers yesterday which was a massive relief and almost forgot 5.4 this morning. 
It does sound cold and windy back in the UK, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wakey Wakey rise and shine folks!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Wakey Wakey rise and shine folks!
> View attachment 5094


Good morning to you and good night for me! Only you and me up, sure others will join in soon. Here is a photo from my hike earlier.  Enjoy your day and I am going to sleep.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.8 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 7am,  sun shining, and have a  hike planned before work later.
> Fantastic day for numbers yesterday which was a massive relief and almost forgot 5.4 this morning.
> It does sound cold and windy back in the UK, stay warm and safe.


Morning NJ  ~ and thank you ~ yes the wind is getting up here and Storm Brian is on its way ~ amazing scenery pic thanks for sharing ~ enjoy your hike & you stay safe too. x


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Happy Saturday one and all.  I'm off to a good start with a 4.1, but weekends offer tempting possibilities to stray from the path of righteousness...so things may look quite different tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 7am,  sun shining, and have a  hike planned before work later.
> Fantastic day for numbers yesterday which was a massive relief and almost forgot 5.4 this morning.
> It does sound cold and windy back in the UK, stay warm and safe.


Good score Jo...your weekend plans sound challenging...but...why not...enjoy the hike...plenty of water...sweeties...you're right...it is cold & windy here...thank you so much for reminding us.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Happy Saturday one and all.  I'm off to a good start with a 4.1, but weekends offer tempting possibilities to stray from the path of righteousness...so things may look quite different tomorrow.


Well you have to test yourself occasionally MBT...with a 4.1...I'm sure you can swerve the consequences...just this once...enjoy your weekend in SHs...seeing anyone we know?...give that gorgeous little four legged blonde a huge hug from me...as for her father...okay one for him too... only  one mind...don't want topsoil anyone...do we .


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning to you and good night for me! Only you and me up, sure others will join in soon. Here is a photo from my hike earlier.  Enjoy your day and I am going to sleep.


WOW Jo...that is what you call a view...impressive...enjoy your rest & your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Wakey Wakey rise and shine folks!
> View attachment 5094


Having a second right now WL.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...whoaaaaaaaaaaaa...what a day yesterday...busy busy busy...however very positive...met some great new members...  great sleep...one coffee in...another brewing...hope everyone enjoys their weekends...woke to a 5.8...slightly up...but lots of adrenalin yesterday...not surprised....putting my feet up today.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Bubbsie said:


> Well you have to test yourself occasionally MBT...with a 4.1...I'm sure you can swerve the consequences...just this once...enjoy your weekend in SHs...seeing anyone we know?...give that gorgeous little four legged blonde a huge hug from me...as for her father...okay one for him too... only  one mind...don't want topsoil anyone...do we .


Topsoil?!?!


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Topsoil?!?!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...just saw that MBT...should have read 'to spoil'...honestly what are you like...anything to shame me....but...funny.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning to you and good night for me! Only you and me up, sure others will join in soon. Here is a photo from my hike earlier.  Enjoy your day and I am going to sleep.


Oh, wow. Have a lovely day


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.1 for me. Slept from 10 till 7 though.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning to you and good night for me! Only you and me up, sure others will join in soon. Here is a photo from my hike earlier.  Enjoy your day and I am going to sleep.


Wow, what a fantastic view.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  5.6 for me today.
Hope everyone visited by the storm stays safe and warm .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 for me.

GP was able to give me my A1c yesterday - I'm very pleased to announce it's FINally on the way down after being superglued at 8% for YEARS. The new figure is 7.7%. I'd like to thank Tresiba and exercise and the Glycaemic Index for all their support......tee hee...

Lovely pic, @NJ. Where are you?


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  dull and chilly here today  5.9 for a 2nd day in a row, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.4 at 5am and I went back to bed with a smile on my face. Then woke up at 7.30am with a 9.4. Thank you gastroparesis.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.7/5.8 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 7.8 from me this morning, have a good day everyone. Out today for Xmas presents for the 12 grandchildren  expensive day coming up I feel got to start some time , no time like the present 

Great news Bloden, 
Great views New Journey


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning, 7.8 from me this morning, have a good day everyone. Out today for Xmas presents for the 12 grandchildren  expensive day coming up I feel got to start some time , no time like the present
> 
> Great news Bloden,
> Great views New Journey


Already Barbara...well...with 12 you need the early start...can avoid the manic Christmas shoppers...perhaps I should consider any early start too?


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning, 7.8 from me this morning, have a good day everyone. Out today for Xmas presents for the 12 grandchildren  expensive day coming up I feel got to start some time , no time like the present
> 
> Great news Bloden,
> Great views New Journey


Good pun by the way...only just noticed it...intended?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  dull and chilly here today  5.9 for a 2nd day in a row, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


K...the sad face?...isn't 5.9 a good waking number...or is sad face for the weather...must knock you up a huge fluffy scarf...lots of tassles...that'll keep the cold out!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...the sad face?...isn't 5.9 a good waking number...or is sad face for the weather...must knock you up a huge fluffy scarf...lots of tassles...that'll keep the cold out!


Sad face is for the weather lol, this scarf thing sound like a fab idea! Send it up with Harry? Lol. sad face is also due to being a tad p'd off, forgot to email paul yesterday, only remembered late afternoon so thought it was too late, went to do dishes at 6pm last night, missed a call from him at quarter past!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. A glass or two of red wine keeps the Dawn Phenomenon away!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I've eventually landed on a 7.0 after a 2.2 at 2 am and then a rebound 15 calling at all stations in between  I think my pump cgm alarmed every 5 mins through the night and my advice to it was seriously unladylike   Ah well, back to normality I hope!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

6.0 for me although only just tested and been awake for a couple of hours (just taking advantage of being given a lay in)

Some fab numbers everyone. Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sad face is for the weather lol, this scarf thing sound like a fab idea! Send it up with Harry? Lol. sad face is also due to being a tad p'd off, forgot to email paul yesterday, only remembered late afternoon so thought it was too late, went to do dishes at 6pm last night, missed a call from him at quarter past!  x


Okay...you're on K...one big fat scarf to knit...honestly could do that with my eyes shut...will post it...but...won't be able to get Harry in the same package...any colour preference...let me see what I have to hand here...Paul will be there next week...don't fret on that too much.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 6.0 for me although only just tested and been awake for a couple of hours (just taking advantage of being given a lay in)
> 
> Some fab numbers everyone. Enjoy the weekend


Honestly grainger being spoilt now...a lay in...whatever next...good numbers...have a good weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've eventually landed on a 7.0 after a 2.2 at 2 am and then a rebound 15 calling at all stations in between  I think my pump cgm alarmed every 5 mins through the night and my advice to it was seriously unladylike   Ah well, back to normality I hope!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Good for you Flower...give it to it (pump) straight...would like t have heard that...you must be shattered this morning...hope you can rest up this weekend


----------



## Hazel

I thought I had posted this - 6.0


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.1 for me. Slept from 10 till 7 though.


Good to hear you slept well Carolg ~ I too managed to have a few hours but awoke at 04.10am Still in single numbers thats what counts x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  5.6 for me today.
> Hope everyone visited by the storm stays safe and warm .


Thank you Ljc you too ~ the wind has been building up here over the last 24hrs ~ I fear the worst is to come yet from Storm Brian x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 for me.
> 
> GP was able to give me my A1c yesterday - I'm very pleased to announce it's FINally on the way down after being superglued at 8% for YEARS. The new figure is 7.7%. I'd like to thank Tresiba and exercise and the Glycaemic Index for all their support......tee hee...
> 
> Lovely pic, @NJ. Where are you?


Really pleased for you Bloden x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Good to hear you slept well Carolg ~ I too managed to have a few hours but awoke at 04.10am Still in single numbers thats what counts x


Good to hear you had some sleep WL...you needed it...enjoy your family weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Really pleased for you Bolden xView attachment 5096


Ps WL...its bloden...that made me laugh.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  dull and chilly here today  5.9 for a 2nd day in a row, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Morning Kaylz ~ good waking number there......two days on the trot, nice one...two! Getting pretty blustery here now and cold. Wrap yourself up warm do you hear xxx


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thank you Ljc you too ~ the wind has been building up here over the last 24hrs ~ I fear the worst is to come yet from Storm Brian x


Trying to keep organised ...get Harry out for walkies before Brian arrives...missed my exercise yesterday...got so busy...batten up WL...keep out of that wind...sun shining here at the moment...waiting for me to leave the house I suspect.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Okay...you're on K...one big fat scarf to knit...honestly could do that with my eyes shut...will post it...but...won't be able to get Harry in the same package...any colour preference...let me see what I have to hand here...Paul will be there next week...don't fret on that too much.


Im not too fussy just not blue lol! Unfortunately he's not he's on annual leave now  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning, 7.8 from me this morning, have a good day everyone. Out today for Xmas presents for the 12 grandchildren  expensive day coming up I feel got to start some time , no time like the present
> 
> Great news Bloden,
> Great views New Journey


*12 grandchildren?!* My word your family have been busy I'll be following suit shortly with Christmas presents for my three. 
Enjoy your shopping spree Barbara x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Morning Kaylz ~ good waking number there......two days on the trot, nice one...two! Getting pretty blustery here now and cold. Wrap yourself up warm do you hear xxx


Will try to until this scarf from @Bubbsie arrives  lol xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've eventually landed on a 7.0 after a 2.2 at 2 am and then a rebound 15 calling at all stations in between  I think my pump cgm alarmed every 5 mins through the night and my advice to it was seriously unladylike   Ah well, back to normality I hope!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Sounds like you had a bumpy ride last night Erm...I'd better change that to.... bumpy sleep! Hope your numbers have settled down now Flower, take care of yourself now xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Will try to until this scarf from @Bubbsie arrives  lol xxx


Right K...definitely on...will want photographic proof you wear it...you will have to wear it everyday...no excuses...no arguing...that's it...you'll be known as K The Scarf.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me. 

Have a good, safe weekend everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this cold & blustery start to the day ~ Storm Brian will soon be in this neck of the woods!
Again no waking bgl but I could hazard a guess it would have been 5.5
Enjoy your weekend folks & take care of yourselves x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Ps WL...its bloden...that made me laugh.


Oooops Thanks Bubbsie well spotted! Autocorrect to blame! Have edited! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Trying to keep organised ...get Harry out for walkies before Brian arrives...missed my exercise yesterday...got so busy...batten up WL...keep out of that wind...sun shining here at the moment...waiting for me to leave the house I suspect.


Thanks Bubbs ~ everythings battened down ~ you'll have to double up on your exercise bike today to make up for yesterday. Enjoy walkies with Harry x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Good to hear you had some sleep WL...you needed it...enjoy your family weekend.


Thanks Bubbs ~ grandson coming over later ~ looking forward to sharing some quality time with each other x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Have a good, safe weekend everyone.


Not so bad Amigo?...considering all the other issues you have to contend with...hope you get to relax this weekend...avoid the cramp...high BGs...and storm Brian...fingers crossed.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Have a good, safe weekend everyone.


Thank you Amigo ~ you too x


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thanks Bubbs ~ everythings battened down ~ you'll have to double up on your exercise bike today to make up for yesterday. Enjoy walkies with Harry x


Yep...will try...fortunately Harry weighs a tonne...so if the wind kicks up (not from him...sadly he has a talent for that...usually without notice...ewwwwwwww)...hoping he will keep me grounded...he's still asleep (with one eye open)...not sure if that's fake...if  he's waiting for to nip upstairs for a shower...then sneak in the kitchen...eat the cats food again


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Oooops Thanks Bubbsie well spotted! Autocorrect to blame! Have edited! x


Oh noooooooooooooo...liked it as it was.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Thanks Bubbs ~ grandson coming over later ~ looking forward to sharing some quality time with each other x


Lovely WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Yep...will try...fortunately Harry weighs a tonne...so if the wind kicks up (not from him...sadly he has a talent for that...usually without notice...ewwwwwwww)...hoping he will keep me grounded...he's still asleep (with one eye open)...not sure if that's fake...if  he's waiting for to nip upstairs for a shower...then sneak in the kitchen...eat the cats food again


Harry will grow whiskers and start to meow soon if he carries on eating Churchills food  Imagine that! I suggest you put cats bowl away once he's eaten! x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Right K...definitely on...will want photographic proof you wear it...you will have to wear it everyday...no excuses...no arguing...that's it...you'll be known as K The Scarf.


Your on I'm waiting!  x


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  I've eventually landed on a 7.0 after a 2.2 at 2 am and then a rebound 15 calling at all stations in between  I think my pump cgm alarmed every 5 mins through the night and my advice to it was seriously unladylike   Ah well, back to normality I hope!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


What a pain in the you know what. I hope you’re not feeling too rough this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Harry will grow whiskers and start to meow soon if he carries on eating Churchills food  Imagine that! I suggest you put cats bowl away once he's eaten! x


WL...he's a nightmare for the cats food...tried that...he's so fast & agile for a bulldog...he beats me to it every time...unless I'm sitting in the kitchen.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Your on I'm waiting!  x


Okay.


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> Really pleased for you Bloden xView attachment 5096


Aw, cheers, Wirralass.  No-one could accuse me of doing things too quickly!


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 for me.
> 
> Lovely pic, @NJ. Where are you?


Congrats on your latest Hb1Ac, brilliant.
I am in Arizona, the walk was outside Prescott. So beautiful here, now on way to Colorado.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Good pun by the way...only just noticed it...intended?[/QUOTE
> 
> Pmsl I didn't even relise my own pun lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Aw, cheers, Wirralass.  No-one could accuse me of doing things too quickly!


Slowly but surely Bloden ~ that's the ticket The hare & the tortoise tale??


----------



## Ditto

7.7 @ 7.49am not bad.  7.8 @ 7.22am yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here.

Aaaaaaah, Sunday......there's nice.


----------



## AJLang

14.9 this morning and I've no idea why.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Thought I should test this morning after I sinned last night.  Got chicken out the freezer yesterday lunchtime, but was still frozen solid at 7pm!  Had nothing else in the house, so got fish & chips from the chippy.  Thought I'd test for a laugh.  9.8!  Not unexpected as I know it spikes me.  Anyway, woke to a rather lovely 5.6 this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.1 for me. No libre for a few days now as saving the last one so it covers a wedding at the beginning of Nov.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 8.0 this for me today, snap Mark Parrott got chicken out and wasn't defrosted so had no other choice lol OH went to the Chinese very nice it was to  have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  5.9 for me for the THIRD day in a row, don't worry though my meters not stuck or broken it does give out other readings throughout the day! Lol, looks horrid outside and I'm needing the local shop later, only 2 minutes away but I'm like a child when it comes to the cold weather! Haha, anyways hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> 14.9 this morning and I've no idea why.


Oh no AJ hope they come down and you feel better soon lovely! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.2/6.3 and post cat feeding 5.2/5.8. Very happy with that considering It was a slow digestion evening with a stubborn post meal hypo.
Still blowing outside. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Aw, cheers, Wirralass.  No-one could accuse me of doing things too quickly!


Nothing wrong with a steady approach Bloden.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Morning, 8.0 this for me today, snap Mark Parrott got chicken out and wasn't defrosted so had no other choice lol OH went to the Chinese very nice it was to  have a good Sunday everyone.


Haven't had Chinese for soooooooooo long...8.0...not bad for a Chinese Barbara...what did you have?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.9 for me for the THIRD day in a row, don't worry though my meters not stuck or broken it does give out other readings throughout the day! Lol, looks horrid outside and I'm needing the local shop later, only 2 minutes away but I'm like a child when it comes to the cold weather! Haha, anyways hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


K...well done...knitting needles out this afternoon (if I can remember where they are)...click click click...job done...keep those numbers going & those smiles...good to see you feeling positive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wow...can't believe that...slept until 8am...no idea when I last did that...needed it...woke to a 5.6...enjoy your Sundays.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Was 4.7 at 4am, I don't think I'll ever vanquish the Dawn Effect, but at least with Levemir the other 20 hours of the day are soooo much steadier!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...well done...knitting needles out this afternoon (if I can remember where they are)...click click click...job done...keep those numbers going & those smiles...good to see you feeling positive.


Oh please don't say you cant find them I'm really looking forward to this scarf! 


Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wow...can't believe that...slept until 8am...no idea when I last did that...needed it...woke to a 5.6...enjoy your Sundays.


Had wondered where you were when I didn't see a waking number from you when I logged in as your usually the first! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh please don't say you cant find them I'm really looking forward to this scarf!
> 
> Had wondered where you were when I didn't see a waking number from you when I logged in as your usually the first! xx


They are in the big chest in the summer house K...right at the bottom of the garden...know exactly where they are really...just have to get myself dressed before I venture out there...otherwise I'll scare the **** out of my neighbours...more coffee first


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Had wondered where you were when I didn't see a waking number from you when I logged in as your usually the first! xx


So fed up of being one of the first on here...last night it was freezing...heating  full on...just Harry and me...watching rubbish TV...fell asleep in the comfy chair...woke up at 03:30...dragged myself off to bed...then woke up at 07:45...result!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> So fed up of being one of the first on here...last night it was freezing...heating  full on...just Harry and me...watching rubbish TV...fell asleep in the comfy chair...woke up at 03:30...dragged myself off to bed...then woke up at 07:45...result!


Good for you! Hope you feel better for it too!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good for you! Hope you feel better for it too!  xx


I think so K...although not sure I'm completely awake yet...another coffee & some breakfast should sort me out...then off to the summer house!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I think so K...although not sure I'm completely awake yet...another coffee & some breakfast should sort me out...then off to the summer house!


Why is there not a LOVE button available? haha, just make sure Harry doesn't give my scarf a nibble! hehe x


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't had Chinese for soooooooooo long...8.0...not bad for a Chinese Barbara...what did you have?



(Chicken curry)   (chicken Hong Kong style) (boiled rice) all half portions and a handful of prawn crackers if would of been rude not to lol 

Was starving been out all day doing Xmas shopping well that's my excuse lol


----------



## Carolg

Can’t believe it

1. Slept for 11 hours
2, BG 6.1 this morning

Have a lovely Sunday all


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...wow...can't believe that...slept until 8am...no idea when I last did that...needed it...woke to a 5.6...enjoy your Sundays.



You must of needed it  have a lovely day x


----------



## Kaylz

Barbara W said:


> (Chicken curry)   (chicken Hong Kong style) (boiled rice) all half portions and a handful of prawn crackers if would of been rude not to lol
> 
> Was starving been out all day doing Xmas shopping well that's my excuse lol


Glad you enjoyed it! 
Hope the Christmas shopping wasn't too stressful x


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> You must of needed it  have a lovely day x


I did Barbara...been full on the last two days...enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> (Chicken curry)   (chicken Hong Kong style) (boiled rice) all half portions and a handful of prawn crackers if would of been rude not to lol
> 
> Was starving been out all day doing Xmas shopping well that's my excuse lol


There's nothing wrong with that Barbara...do it occasionally myself...last time I was in London...met up with my niece and a good friend...went off to one of the best Fish & Chip shops there...had the works...so enjoyed it...and I hadn't even been Christmas shopping...by the way...what have you got me for Christmas.


----------



## Amigo

Tested and the 8.1 nearly made me fall out of bed with shock. 
Tried the other finger and 6.8!

I’ll settle for the second one I think


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Tested and the 8.1 nearly made me fall out of bed with shock.
> Tried the other finger and 6.8!
> 
> I’ll settle for the second one I think


Amigo...did you have the light on with the first test?...definitely the latter.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Thought I should test this morning after I sinned last night.  Got chicken out the freezer yesterday lunchtime, but was still frozen solid at 7pm!  Had nothing else in the house, so got fish & chips from the chippy.  Thought I'd test for a laugh.  9.8!  Not unexpected as I know it spikes me.  Anyway, woke to a rather lovely 5.6 this morning.


My solution when it comes to fish'n'chips is to go for double fish (or at any rate a massive piece of fish)...no chips. Works a treat.  Next time you're in the mood for fast food I can recommend the double stack from KFC.  Instead of bread either side of a chicken fillet it's two chicken fillets either side of cheese and BBQ sauce.  Delicious.

4.4 for me on this wild and windy Sunday.  I'm not usually a fair weather cyclist, but I'm giving the Sunday morning cycle a swerve today.  Conditions are far too dangerous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> My solution when it comes to fish'n'chips is to go for double fish (or at any rate a massive piece of fish)...no chips. Works a treat.  Next time you're in the mood for fast food I can recommend the double stack from KFC.  Instead of bread either side of a chicken fillet it's two chicken fillets either side of cheese and BBQ sauce.  Delicious.
> 
> 4.4 for me on this wild and windy Sunday.  I'm not usually a fair weather cyclist, but I'm giving the Sunday morning cycle a swerve today.  Conditions are far too dangerous.


Don't blame you MBT...cycling in this weather you could have a real 'Mary Poppins' moment...now that would be news...ooh...may try that net time I'm need fast food...no chips at all with the fish?...not even one...not sure I could do that.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> My solution when it comes to fish'n'chips is to go for double fish (or at any rate a massive piece of fish)...no chips. Works a treat.  Next time you're in the mood for fast food I can recommend the double stack from KFC.  Instead of bread either side of a chicken fillet it's two chicken fillets either side of cheese and BBQ sauce.  Delicious.
> 
> 4.4 for me on this wild and windy Sunday.  I'm not usually a fair weather cyclist, but I'm giving the Sunday morning cycle a swerve today.  Conditions are far too dangerous.



Those ‘double down’ burger meals from KFC look quite nice and are only 3 grams of carb (I find that hard to believe) but it has 560 calories, 26.5g of fat and 1,660mg of sodium. 
Not bad for an occasional treat but bad if you have high b/p.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Those ‘double down’ burger meals from KFC look quite nice and are only 3 grams of carb (I find that hard to believe) but it has 560 calories, 26.5g of fat and 1,660mg of sodium.
> Not bad for an occasional treat but bad if you have high b/p.


Aye...not perfect for those with high b/p Amigo, but brilliant for an uncomplicated low-carb-full-fatter.


----------



## Ditto

8.2 @ 5.56 am it's all Marks&Sparks fault and I didn't even have any trifle!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 
8.1 today , no idea why either.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 14.9 this morning and I've no idea why.


Arrrrg . I hope they come down soon.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Aye...not perfect for those with high b/p Amigo, but brilliant for an uncomplicated low-carb-full-fatter.



Know what you mean MBT. You ‘uncomplicated’? Lol....

Yes stay off that bike today, you’ll end up in a ditch


----------



## Wirrallass

I enjoyed a lovely Sunday lie in but.....


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning everyone, it's Sunday so I know I am in Denver! Going out soon to the mountains for a picnic, no work today. 
4.4 this morning on test strip and 3.7 on sensor. Enjoy your Sunday and hope you are all keeping warm.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> So fed up of being one of the first on here...last night it was freezing...heating  full on...just Harry and me...watching rubbish TV...fell asleep in the comfy chair...woke up at 03:30...dragged myself off to bed...then woke up at 07:45...result!


So good to hear you slept so long, brilliant result.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> I enjoyed a lovely Sunday lie in but.....
> View attachment 5106


Good morning Wirralass, same here no brain working but slept well. Lovely you had a lie in. It's early here only 7 30,  but did go to bed before ten. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> So good to hear you slept so long, brilliant result.


Thanks NJ...hope you got some rest yourself...flying here...there & everywhere else...been an exhausting couple of days...switching of  little now...a quick tidy...feet up in the comfy chair...if I can get Harry out of it...hope you're keeping those levels balanced...enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  5.9 for me for the THIRD day in a row, don't worry though my meters not stuck or broken it does give out other readings throughout the day! Lol, looks horrid outside and I'm needing the local shop later, only 2 minutes away but I'm like a child when it comes to the cold weather! Haha, anyways hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


I hope you have the heating on and can stay warm today, sounds freezing in the UK, will stay here!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good Morning everyone, it's Sunday so I know I am in Denver! Going out soon to the mountains for a picnic, no work today.
> 4.4 this morning on test strip and 3.7 on sensor. Enjoy your Sunday and hope you are all keeping warm.


Sounds like an idyllic day planned NJ...good food...hoping you have good company...a spot of power walking...no work...excellent.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> I enjoyed a lovely Sunday lie in but.....
> View attachment 5106


Only just noticed this WL...good news a lie in...so sleep pattern returning...more fun today with your grandson...enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks NJ...hope you got some rest yourself...flying here...there & everywhere else...been an exhausting couple of days...switching of  little now...a quick tidy...feet up in the comfy chair...if I can get Harry out of it...hope you're keeping those levels balanced...enjoy the rest of your trip.


Happy this morning, my hosts had coffee ready with fresh grounded beans, delicious and helps the exhaustion! Levels brilliant after escapade of sugar in my Starbucks coffee! My sensor helps so much. 
I hope you can rest today and it's not too cold and windy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> 8.2 @ 5.56 am it's all Marks&Sparks fault and I didn't even have any trifle!


Ditto...you are so funny...laughed so much at this...I shouldn't really...only go to M & S if I'm buying something for someone else...to difficult there.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Happy this morning, my hosts had coffee ready with fresh grounded beans, delicious and helps the exhaustion! Levels brilliant after escapade of sugar in my Starbucks coffee! My sensor helps so much.
> I hope you can rest today and it's not too cold and windy.


Thank goodness NJ...nothing like bad coffee...honestly sugar in your coffee...should sue them...it is so windy here...but...great walk...enjoyed it so much...about to put my feet up...switch off the laptop for a while...blimey...you're back next week...see you then.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thank goodness NJ...nothing like bad coffee...honestly sugar in your coffee...should sue them...it is so windy here...but...great walk...enjoyed it so much...about to put my feet up...switch off the laptop for a while...blimey...you're back next week...see you then.


Yes, this time next week will be in own bed, resting and working out what to do with my lantus the other way! 
I have to be very careful here, read all labels twice as they put sugar in things we wouldn't! Enjoy your rest!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I hope you have the heating on and can stay warm today, sounds freezing in the UK, will stay here!


HAHA your kidding right the heating wont get switched on for at least another month yet! Lol, it brightened up in the end and just back from the shops wasn't as cold as I thought it would be so that was good although came back from the shop basically empty handed all I bought was 2 scratch cards! Haha x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> HAHA your kidding right the heating wont get switched on for at least another month yet! Lol, it brightened up in the end and just back from the shops wasn't as cold as I thought it would be so that was good although came back from the shop basically empty handed all I bought was 2 scratch cards! Haha x


Ok that's it, we are going to kidnap you, take you somewhere warm and cosy, until the Winter passes! Maybe you will win from the scratch cards and can buy your own place or a holiday  in the sun!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Ok that's it, we are going to kidnap you, take you somewhere warm and cosy, until the Winter passes! Maybe you will win from the scratch cards and can buy your own place or a holiday  in the sun!


No need to kidnap, I'll come willingly PLEASE  haha, spent £2 on them won the £2 back so at least I made my money back  hope your having a fabulous time my lovely  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> There's nothing wrong with that Barbara...do it occasionally myself...last time I was in London...met up with my niece and a good friend...went off to one of the best Fish & Chip shops there...had the works...so enjoyed it...and I hadn't even been Christmas shopping...by the way...what have you got me for Christmas.



Can't beat fish and chips yum lol. Well my second day of Xmas shopping went really well 4 grandchildren finished yay, another 3 part finished yay, only another 5 to go . I'm just shocked at the prices I normally have a kinda budget but that's gone out the window lol . Yours is a surprise Bubbsie lol


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> Hope the Christmas shopping wasn't too stressful x



The only stressful part Kaylz was paying for it all lol, 

And yes the Chinese was delicious


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Can't beat fish and chips yum lol. Well my second day of Xmas shopping went really well 4 grandchildren finished yay, another 3 part finished yay, only another 5 to go . I'm just shocked at the prices I normally have a kinda budget but that's gone out the window lol . Yours is a surprise Bubbsie lol


That's fine Barbara...hope its wrapped nicely...excited now.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all enjoying the last part of the weekend  I've not posted since Friday so here goes with the last 2 days
Saturday 7.4
Today 13.0 ~ over target ~ probably from the Chinese takeaway I had last night ~ I forgot to bolus for the 2nd portion of my chow mein!!! ~ I feel really angry about this


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Oh no AJ hope they come down and you feel better soon lovely! xx


Thank you Kaylz. Everything back to normal now xx


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. Everything back to normal now xx


Glad to hear it AJ!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ hope you've all had a pleasant weekend and are as well as you can be.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no idea where my weekend went...remember Friday evening...then suddenly whoooooooooooooosh...its Monday morning...good sleep...good coffee...good company...what more could I need...woke to a 5.1


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Hya.  4.4 for me and time to get into gear and make myself presentable. I gave myself a fright first thing by looking in the mirror...forgetting that it was on the 10x magnification side.  Nobody needs that first thing on a Monday morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hya.  4.4 for me and time to get into gear and make myself presentable. I gave myself a fright first thing by looking in the mirror...forgetting that it was on the 10x magnification side.  Nobody needs that first thing on a Monday morning.


It couldn't be worse than mine MBT...I have a large mirror at the bottom of my stairs...give you a full length view...need to have that moved (soon)...good score...yep...no one needs that on a Monday morning...a Tuesday morning...so on...and so on!


----------



## Carolg

Not such a happy bunny. Monday, back to work. Still no work,no money,no money,no honey. On that note. 10.1 for me, just goes to show that toasted fruit bread and jam is not the best choice at supper time. The looking to the lower carb malarkey is certainly the way to go. That’s my “treat” going to the birds. Have a lovely Monday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.4/5.3 for me.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.0 for me today which I'm very happy with


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A higher than normal 6.6 for me today. No idea why but no doubt will come down during the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Marsbartoastie said:


> My solution when it comes to fish'n'chips is to go for double fish (or at any rate a massive piece of fish)...no chips. Works a treat.  Next time you're in the mood for fast food I can recommend the double stack from KFC.  Instead of bread either side of a chicken fillet it's two chicken fillets either side of cheese and BBQ sauce.  Delicious.
> 
> 4.4 for me on this wild and windy Sunday.  I'm not usually a fair weather cyclist, but I'm giving the Sunday morning cycle a swerve today.  Conditions are far too dangerous.


I did get just fish, but I nabbed some of my wife's chips.  OK, I nabbed a lot of my wife's chips.  She had too many,


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .


Carolg said:


> Not such a happy bunny. Monday, back to work. Still no work,no money,no money,no honey. On that note. 10.1 for me, just goes to show that toasted fruit bread and jam is not the best choice at supper time. The looking to the lower carb malarkey is certainly the way to go. That’s my “treat” going to the birds. Have a lovely Monday everyone.


Oh dear Carol, the birds though are going to be very happy.

DP is in great evidence  this morning.
Woke up very early, swiped, 6.3 went back to sleep.
06 44 woke again  I swiped, 7.8 . After sitting on side of bed to wake up properly and a loo trip 07 00 swiped to do brekkie bolus and found this horrid number


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I did get just fish, but I nabbed some of my wife's chips.  OK, I nabbed a lot of my wife's chips.  She had too many,


Would have been a sin to waste them...wouldn't it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning .
> 
> Oh dear Carol, the birds though are going to be very happy.
> 
> DP is in great evidence  this morning.
> Woke up very early, swiped, 6.3 went back to sleep.
> 06 44 woke again , swiped, 7.8 . After sitting on side of bed to wake up properly and a loo trip 07 00 swiped to do brekkie bolus and found this horrid number
> 
> View attachment 5119


Blimey Ljc...DF is such a b***h...give her a good seeing to later...see her off.


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Ljc...DF is such a b***h...give her a good seeing to later...see her off.


Oh I zapped her alright, I got my ray gun , it looks strangely like my pen lol and dialled it up two notches , that’ll teach her


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, yay its Monday! A 7.4 for me today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Oh I zapped her alright, I got my ray gun , it looks strangely like my pen lol and dialled it up two notches , that’ll teach her


Good...hope you planted it right in her ego...that'll teach her.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, Sundat night glass of red effect again.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning dearies  good news my meter decided to throw a different number at me this morning! Haha AND it was ........ 5.2 Lol, currently trying to get my phone battery to run out so it can get a proper charge so on here, music player on and torch on, wonder how long it will take to run down currently at 28% so hopefully not too long, anyways have a fabulous day my lovelies  xx


----------



## Robin

Yay, Kaylz, a House Special!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Yay, Kaylz, a House Special!


Was 4.9 2 days in a row, 5.9 the next 3 days, wonder how long I can hit the HS's for? Haha x


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..

Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity. 
If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!

Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


Good luck with everything you have on the go at the moment hun, hope everything goes well, I will look out for a glow later on today! Haha  x


----------



## grainger

Morning all

3.9 today.

How everyone enjoys their Monday. @Flower hope it goes well today x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hope all goes well, @Flower .


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody & I hope you're all having a good day so far  It was 9.6 for me this morning so just within my target range 

It's the first day of my October half term holiday ~ I'm an MSA (dinner lady supervising the children aged from 3 - 6 in the dinner hall & playground) ~ instead of work I'm going to Mecca Bingo with my Son so please wish us good luck.....


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


Thanks for the warning, I'll know it's not just a spectacular sunset. I do hope your op goes ahead this time, it's so stressful for you, and I hope it's a complete success.


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Good morning dearies  good news my meter decided to throw a different number at me this morning! Haha AND it was ........ 5.2 Lol, currently trying to get my phone battery to run out so it can get a proper charge so on here, music player on and torch on, wonder how long it will take to run down currently at 28% so hopefully not too long, anyways have a fabulous day my lovelies  xx



Congrats on HS


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!



Good luck Flower X


----------



## Barbara W

Forgot to post earlier was busy doing boring housework, then painted a wall and cut my grass feel knackered now. Time for some lunch I think woke to 7.8 this morning. Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## Ditto

Happy Monday all. Desperately fighting my food addiction today. Fully intended to start SlimFast/SlimFast/HealthyAtkinsEveningMeal until I walked into the kitchen and spied the thin ham and the jar of beetroot. Will I be able to start at my next meal? I just don't know. Had a chat with my sister yesterday, she's been as bad. It's definitely a family thing. Her highest bg after pigging out this week was 10 something, mine was 12 something and we're both suffering from blurry eyes. My other sister on insulin doesn't even address the issue, she's completely in denial but looking most ill and I'm worried in case she has another heart attack possibly while driving to Stoke with Tilly-Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I phoned metformin sister, our Daph, today and she told me that insulin sister, our Deb, isn't even taking her insulin! I've told Daph to phone the surgery and dob our Deb in, something's got to be done. She's driving back up the motorway tomorrow with Tilly. 

8.0 for me this morning, not bad at all seeing as I'm going to heck in a handcart. My other worry is my meds. I lost the dosette with all this week's tablets in and the aspirin I take daily. Just no idea where I put it. Thought I put it in the yellow kitchen drawers but no, unless they've fallen down the back. I'm taking Beechams because that's aspirin...not feeling great now though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


Flower hope the bone scan wasn't too awful...three hours waiting...ooh...good grief by the time you get home...it'll be time to turn around & book in for your eye surgery...fingers crossed the eye surgery goes ahead today...wishing you the very best for today...let us know how you are when you can  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Happy Monday all. Desperately fighting my food addiction today. Fully intended to start SlimFast/SlimFast/HealthyAtkinsEveningMeal until I walked into the kitchen and spied the thin ham and the jar of beetroot. Will I be able to start at my next meal? I just don't know. Had a chat with my sister yesterday, she's been as bad. It's definitely a family thing. Her highest bg after pigging out this week was 10 something, mine was 12 something and we're both suffering from blurry eyes. My other sister on insulin doesn't even address the issue, she's completely in denial but looking most ill and I'm worried in case she has another heart attack possibly while driving to Stoke with Tilly-Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned metformin sister, our Daph, today and she told me that insulin sister, our Deb, isn't even taking her insulin! I've told Daph to phone the surgery and dob our Deb in, something's got to be done. She's driving back up the motorway tomorrow with Tilly.
> 
> 8.0 for me this morning, not bad at all seeing as I'm going to heck in a handcart. My other worry is my meds. I lost the dosette with all this week's tablets in and the aspirin I take daily. Just no idea where I put it. Thought I put it in the yellow kitchen drawers but no, unless they've fallen down the back. I'm taking Beechams because that's aspirin...not feeling great now though.


Ditto...not sure what to say...its so difficult to comment on family affairs...worrying your sister is not taking her insulin...particularly when driving...possibly the three of you need to get together and have a thorough...honest discussion on all of this...three sisters...amazing what support you'd be able to offer one another...worth a try?...if you can't find those pills...get them replaced as soon as you can.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5128


Morning WL...something's gone awry there...viewed the attachment...nothing there...I have to know what it is now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Forgot to post earlier was busy doing boring housework, then painted a wall and cut my grass feel knackered now. Time for some lunch I think woke to 7.8 this morning. Hope everyone is having a good day x


Feel shattered & ashamed reading this Barbara...all that before lunch...thought I was doing well to get dressed before midday...drag Harry out for his walkies...mind you it was an exhausting weekend...much of it spent on this forum (long story...well actually long thread)...time for some me time today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> Morning WL...something's gone awry there...viewed the attachment...nothing there...I have to know what it is now.


Was about to say that's better...not able to respond...says I don't have permission to view that page?...will move on...return later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...well had the heating on last night...sat down at 11pm...just for a moment mind...woke up at 03:50...had left the heating on...house was tropical (you're not the only one WL)...no point in going to bed...so when fully awake...fully alert (no idea when that will be)...will attempt a morning test...coffee...coffee & more coffee...full on day...no food here...oh the joys of the supermarket.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5131


Success WL...finally...and just how I feel this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie  morning ~ where's my thinking cap ~ cant find it ~ going back to sleep now for couple more hours!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Bubbsie  morning ~ where's my thinking cap ~ cant find it ~ going back to sleep now for couple more hours!



Morning...good idea WL...likely me too...have to go out first...replace the two front tyres on the car...thought I might go for a snooze now...but...just looked up the price...nightmare!...never get back to sleep after that now...should have waited.


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.1 today


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good idea WL...likely me too...have to go out first...replace the two front tyres on the car...thought I might go for a snooze now...but...just looked up the price...nightmare!...never get back to sleep after that now...should have waited.



Oh dear...two new tyres for a performance vehicle like yours will put a dent in the old bank-balance Bubbsie.  I had one of my bikes serviced last week and the new tyres for that cost a pretty penny.

I'm wide awake and scoring 4.1 this lovely autumn morning.  Fingers crossed that all goes well for everyone today...especially you Flower.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning.  5.3 today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh dear...two new tyres for a performance vehicle like yours will put a dent in the old bank-balance Bubbsie.  I had one of my bikes serviced last week and the new tyres for that cost a pretty penny.
> 
> I'm wide awake and scoring 4.1 this lovely autumn morning.  Fingers crossed that all goes well for everyone today...especially you Flower.  I'll be thinking of you.


You're right MBT...but...have to bite the bullet...better safe than sorry...with the amount of driving I have to commit to...a necessity...just done the grocery shop online...I was very careful...very careful indeed...echo your sentiment to Flower...they need to get that surgery done...you have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A very steady night waking to a 4.8/4.9.
Have a good day everyone and extra good luck @Flower


----------



## AJLang

My levels were wonderful yesterday but this morning 14.4 with mid ketones. No idea why.
Thinking of you today Flower xx


----------



## Carolg

Good luck flower


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  just a quick check in at the moment, got to get the 8:55 bus so will need to get ready soon so will catch up properly later, good luck today @Flower we are all thinking about You, 4.8 for me today so couldn't keep a run of HS' s lol, hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning all, had a little work out this morning when the fire alarm went off in the building at 7.05 and had a nice long walk down the fire escape from the 9th floor only to find it was a false alarm! Anyway, its a 7.4 for me today. Fingers crossed for you today Flower. X


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A very happy 5.0 today. 

Good luck today flower x


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 7.7 here, though was 5.5 when I happened to wake at 4.30. Unlike some members here ( you know who you are) I resisted the temptation to fire up the iPad at that ungodly hour!
Keeping everything crossed for you, Flower.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 6.5 for me.
Good luck today @Flower


----------



## Wirrallass

@Flower Wishing you all the good luck in the world ~ you'll be in my thoughts today, take care hun xxx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  just a quick check in at the moment, got to get the 8:55 bus so will need to get ready soon so will catch up properly later, good luck today @Flower we are all thinking about You, 4.8 for me today so couldn't keep a run of HS' s lol, hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


All good K...there'll be more...ps by the way...light grey...or dark?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> All good K...there'll be more...ps by the way...light grey...or dark?


This is the beanie if that helps xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> This is the beanie if that helps xx


Dark grey...or charcoal...okay.


----------



## Bubbsie

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh dear...two new tyres for a performance vehicle like yours will put a dent in the old bank-balance Bubbsie.  I had one of my bikes serviced last week and the new tyres for that cost a pretty penny.
> 
> I'm wide awake and scoring 4.1 this lovely autumn morning.  Fingers crossed that all goes well for everyone today...especially you Flower.  I'll be thinking of you.


MBT...you were right... just ordered them & paid for them...phewwwwwwwwwwwwww...had to steady myself afterwards...then of course they add on balancing them...possible wheel alignment on a special machine ( a Hunter thingy majig?)...wondering if all the extras are necessary...plus you have to make an appointment...to any wondering at my possible ignorance of all things tyre related...I just know how to drive the thing...all I want to know.


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Feel shattered & ashamed reading this Barbara...all that before lunch...thought I was doing well to get dressed before midday...drag Harry out for his walkies...mind you it was an exhausting weekend...much of it spent on this forum (long story...well actually long thread)...time for some me time today.



I have these days where I get down to it then later regret it I was shattered by 8.30pm lol it was the second coat on wall that finished me off  was sparko by 9.30 lol . At least Harry keeps you active and you have company I just walk on my lonesome .


----------



## Barbara W

Stitch147 said:


> Good morning all, had a little work out this morning when the fire alarm went off in the building at 7.05 and had a nice long walk down the fire escape from the 9th floor only to find it was a false alarm! Anyway, its a 7.4 for me today. Fingers crossed for you today Flower. X



A great bit of exercise before 7.30 can't be bad, but on a serious note thank goodness it was a false alarm


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning, 7.8 for me today.  I was in Morrisons at 7.10 and in Lidl's by 8 am and couldn't find anything they've changed the whole shop around it took me forever finding what I needed  we have the grandchildren coming up for afew days so an extra shop needed. 

Good luck Flower fingers crossed for you X


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5131




Love that made me laugh, totally agree with that look first thing. X


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning everyone, 7.7 here, though was 5.5 when I happened to wake at 4.30. Unlike some members here ( you know who you are) I resisted the temptation to fire up the iPad at that ungodly hour!
> Keeping everything crossed for you, Flower.


I know who is was Robin...WL...I blame her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> I have these days where I get down to it then later regret it I was shattered by 8.30pm lol it was the second coat on wall that finished me off  was sparko by 9.30 lol . At least Harry keeps you active and you have company I just walk on my lonesome .


Barbara...I'll send him up any time...he is such a strong boy...pulls so much...I swear my arms are six inches longer from walking him over the last year or so...he's happy this morning...we're off out in the car...he loves that...front seat for him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Barbara W said:


> Love that made me laugh, totally agree with that look first thing. X


Me too...doppelganger?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Dark grey...or charcoal...okay.


Awesome! Looking forward to it!  sorry took so long but that's me just back from the job centre, cold and dull day but at least I was seen to quickly so didn't have an hour to wait on the next bus home  xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


Hoping everything goes well with the eye surgery @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

LOL WL that's funny.  Best wishes for today Flower xxoo

7.3 @ 8.19am...happy with that. Too scared to measure last thing Mon.

 Tried to get to surgery today for Mum's asthma appt, but didn't even make it to the front door, too bad on her pins and breathless so they're gonna come out and give her a flu jab and the asthma nurse will give us a ring, hopefully she'll come out too.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody & I hope you're all having a good day so far  It was 11.6 for me this morning ~ over target range ~ I didn't do a correction because I corrected less than 4 hours ago

The earlier high and the high on waking were probably because at bedtime I ate some supper which I bolused for ~ my bedtime reading was 4.3 so lower than my target ~ I went very low during eating my supper & ended up reaching for the kitchen cupboards & eating extra carbs ~ 4 lotus biscoff biscuits & 2 choc ices!

good luck for today @Flower


----------



## Barbara W

Bubbsie said:


> Barbara...I'll send him up any time...he is such a strong boy...pulls so much...I swear my arms are six inches longer from walking him over the last year or so...he's happy this morning...we're off out in the car...he loves that...front seat for him.




Know that feeling very well my ex golden retriever (in pic)  used to pull me in all directions and once pulled me completely over when she saw a cat I went flying into someone's driveway


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a new week 5.1 for me..
> 
> Off for a radioactive bone scan today to show what my fractures are doing. Have to hang around for 3 hours after injection before scan to give bones time to take up radioactivity.
> If you see an orange glow in the sky later it isn't another hurricane approaching, it'll be me at the bus stop!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, I'm hoping my eye surgery isn't cancelled again tomorrow so I'll be back when I can- it night well be tomorrow the way things are but we'll see!


Thinking of you and hoping everything is going very well. Sending hugs from Colorado.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning dearies  good news my meter decided to throw a different number at me this morning! Haha AND it was ........ 5.2 Lol, currently trying to get my phone battery to run out so it can get a proper charge so on here, music player on and torch on, wonder how long it will take to run down currently at 28% so hopefully not too long, anyways have a fabulous day my lovelies  xx


A little belated K but congratulations on your HS xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I know who is was Robin...WL...I blame her.


My ears are burning Bubbsie ~ you talking about me?


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Success WL...finally...and just how I feel this morning.


I feel & look like that every morning Bubbsie that is til I've drunk 2~3 cups of coffee ~ and applied my face slap!


----------



## Vince_UK

Thought I would try this so this morning when I woke at 5.30 I took a reading. Got out of bed first but not sure if that is the normal way or not.
Woke up, got up, pricked reading at 5.33am was 4.2. Last reading before bed was 4.9. I have no idea what an acceptable waking reading should be. 4.2 seems fine to me although I may be wrong.
Had my All-Bran and blueberries went to the office 2 cups of coffee took post meal reading at 8.30 (all-bran at 6.30) was 5.1. Seems fair


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 7.6 for me this morning hope everyone is well. Have a great day all x


----------



## Ljc

@Vince_UK . They are great numbers.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> @Vince_UK . They are great numbers.


Thanks Lin  I now have a benchmark


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .
4.3 today.


----------



## mikeyB

5.9 for me today. Or 6.1. Mr Libre can’t make up his mind. I don’t care, I’ve had a flat line in the target range all night, so I’m insufferably smug


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 101 here - oops, silly me, 5.6......Seeing new endo Nov 3 so writing BG 'in Spanish' (otherwise I spend night before appt 'translating' my glucolog, usually in a big tiz).

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3/8.2. No idea why.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

8.6 for me this morning. Off to see GP this morning  for rest of results. Have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  5.4 for me after a bed time biscuit for a 5.2, good luck to anyone with appointments today  and hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, was 7.2 at bedtime and 6.4 at 1.30 am when nature called, (don't know what happened in between because I'm on fingerpricks  the moment. Assume I didn't drop, as I tend to wake up)


----------



## grainger

Morning. 7.3 here today, slight rise last night from the 6.5 I went to bed on but still under 8.0 so I’ll take it 

Happy hump day all


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.7 for me. Seems to have been a bit more level overnight after a little basal tweak. Just seeing if the other adjustments will keep me out of double figures after meals today


----------



## Amigo

Highest waking number for about 2 yrs, 8.1! Shocking!

I know there’s other health things ramping up which are pushing the levels up and they steady as the day goes. Need for a re-think and more effort I reckon


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Highest waking number for about 2 yrs, 8.1! Shocking!
> 
> I know there’s other health things ramping up which are pushing the levels up and they steady as the day goes. Need for a re-think and more effort I reckon


I hope you can manage to reverse the trend Amigo {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope you can manage to reverse the trend Amigo {{{HUGS}}}



Oh so do I northerner. Suspect some sub-clinical infection going on and seeing haematologist next week. Thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks on this bright but damp day. Slept solid last night for 9hrs yeah! 
Roll out the carpet my test strips were delivered yesterday ~ I can't manage my diabetes without them ~ I awoke to a 6.3 ~ happy with this.
Take care folks and be kind to yourselves and one another x


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, a 7.8 for me today. I'm a bit late posting as I'm at a health and wellbeing champions forum for work today. The nutrition talk was interesting as soon as I saw the eat well plate, I thought here we go!!! I did explain to the woman doing it that it's not great for diabetics! And I've just been handed a snack bag full of fruit I can't eat!!! I can't wait to see what lunch is!


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning, 7.6 for me this morning hope everyone is well. Have a great day all x


Thank you Barbara ~ you too. Its good to see your'e still maintaining single numbers so you must be doing something right x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 101 here - oops, silly me, 5.6......Seeing new endo Nov 3 so writing BG 'in Spanish' (otherwise I spend night before appt 'translating' my glucolog, usually in a big tiz).
> 
> Roll on the weekend!


Initially I thought whaaaaaat? 101 then saw 5.6..... phew! Bloden you gave me a shock there!!! And yes I agree roll on the weekend x


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.3/8.2. No idea why.
> Have a good day everyone.


Thank you kiskel you too.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> 8.6 for me this morning. Off to see GP this morning  for rest of results. Have a good day all


Good luck Carolg ~ I always go for my results with trepidation ~ hope yours are as good as you would like them to be x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  5.4 for me after a bed time biscuit for a 5.2, good luck to anyone with appointments today  and hope everyone has a fab day!  x


Kaylz great numbers there ~ you should be well pleased with yourself ~ new found confidence maybe? And thanks you have a fab day too xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Highest waking number for about 2 yrs, 8.1! Shocking!
> 
> I know there’s other health things ramping up which are pushing the levels up and they steady as the day goes. Need for a re-think and more effort I reckon


Good heavens Amigo ~ was it the lemon drizzle or coffee & walnut?!! That buddy DF showing her presence again I thought we'd kicked her into touch! Joking apart, I hope you can get your numbers down into your more respectable range soon x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Afternoon all!  Didn't test on waking, but was 5.8 before brekky.  Experimented with Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits again.  Last time I had them I peaked at 9.5 after 1 hour, but dropped to 5.6 after 2 hours. I did test before eating, but can't remember what it was, something in the 5's.  Well, this time I added mixed nuts & seeds, linseed & double cream with full fat milk.  Peaked at 6.1 after 1 hour, but forgot to test after 2 hrs.  I'll presume it didn't go up much more if at all.  Looks like the added fat & fibre slowed them down.


----------



## Stitch147

As expected lunch is a selection of sandwiches, quiches, sausage rolls! I'll be popping to the shops soon for something more suitable!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Afternoon all!  Didn't test on waking, but was 5.8 before brekky.  Experimented with Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits again.  Last time I had them I peaked at 9.5 after 1 hour, but dropped to 5.6 after 2 hours. I did test before eating, but can't remember what it was, something in the 5's.  Well, this time I added mixed nuts & seeds, linseed & double cream with full fat milk.  Peaked at 6.1 after 1 hour, but forgot to test after 2 hrs.  I'll presume it didn't go up much more if at all.  Looks like the added fat & fibre slowed them down.


That's interesting Mark ~ thanks for sharing ~ your experimenting will no doubt help others here. You'll have to do something about your forgetfulness tho
Doesn't your meter show what your previous readings are? I use a Contour TS meter and I can go back to earlier readings from weeks/months.


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody & I hope you're all having a good day so far  It was 11.6 for me this morning ~ over target range ~ I didn't do a correction because I corrected less than 4 hours ago
> 
> The earlier high and the high on waking were probably because at bedtime I ate some supper which I bolused for ~ my bedtime reading was 4.3 so lower than my target ~ I went very low during eating my supper & ended up reaching for the kitchen cupboards & eating extra carbs ~ 4 lotus biscoff biscuits & 2 choc ices!
> 
> good luck for today @Flower


Sorry to see your'e still struggling to maintain in range numbers Gill ~ sounds like a nightmare for you ~ I truly hope you can make them stable soon. Lotus biscuits & 2 choc ices to die for ~ for me!

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Thought I would try this so this morning when I woke at 5.30 I took a reading. Got out of bed first but not sure if that is the normal way or not.
> Woke up, got up, pricked reading at 5.33am was 4.2. Last reading before bed was 4.9. I have no idea what an acceptable waking reading should be. 4.2 seems fine to me although I may be wrong.
> Had my All-Bran and blueberries went to the office 2 cups of coffee took post meal reading at 8.30 (all-bran at 6.30) was 5.1. Seems fair


Vince have you tried taking your waking BEFORE you get out if bed? Once we put our feet on the floor our bgls elevate. 4.2 and 5.1 are very in range numbers ~ in fact they're excellent so no worries there. Keep on doing what you are doing.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Vince have you tried taking your waking BEFORE you get out if bed? Once we put our feet on the floor our bgls elevate. 4.2 and 5.1 are very in range numbers ~ in fact they're excellent so no worries there. Keep on doing what you are doing.


Thanks WL
First time I did it maybe  at the weekend i will try before i get up. Problem is I have the habit of waking up and getting up! Does that mean WL before I got up the level would have been below 4.2 and is that a problem?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks WL
> First time I did it maybe  at the weekend i will try before i get up. Problem is I have the habit of waking up and getting up! Does that mean WL before I got up the level would have been below 4.2 and is that a problem?


More than likely it would be lower but by how much I cannot say. The only way to find out is to test. Not sure if I'm giving you the right info here but if its too low then I would suggest breakfast asap to elevate your bgl.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> More than likely it would be lower but by how much I cannot say. The only way to find out is to test. Not sure if I'm giving you the right info here but if its too low then I would suggest breakfast asap to elevate your bgl.


Thanks WL. This whole thing still confuses me sometimes. I feel perfectly normal and good when I wake up. Nothing untoward  Wil try at the weekend


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks WL. This whole thing still confuses me sometimes. I feel perfectly normal and good when I wake up. Nothing untoward  Wil try at the weekend



My levels are actually higher when I first wake than if I test after showering. I suspect we are all different.
Levels in the 4’s and 5’s are non diabetic levels Vince and superb! NICE recommend under 7 to avoid diabetic complications so you are beating the guidelines massively. 

Show off! Lol


----------



## maltman

5.9 this morning anything under 4.5 is a hypo with me 4.0 is getting bad 3.5 and I'm pushing it once had a 2.2 very bad almost unconscious


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> My levels are actually higher when I first wake than if I test after showering. I suspect we are all different.
> Levels in the 4’s and 5’s are non diabetic levels Vince and superb! NICE recommend under 7 to avoid diabetic complications so you are beating the guidelines massively.
> 
> Show off! Lol


Thanks Amigo
I keep trying 
Don't mean to show off just happens lol
Actually my daily average figures since I started testing at the bening of the month have been between 4.6 and 5.3.
The highest single test I have recorded was 7.1 after I had eaten a rice flour steamed bun full of sugar about  1/2 the size of a cricket ball. 5 hours later it was 4.2


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Amigo
> I keep trying
> Don't mean to show off just happens lol
> Actually my daily average figures since I started testing at the bening of the month have been between 4.6 and 5.3.
> The highest single test I have recorded was 7.1 after I had eaten a rice flour steamed bun full of sugar about  1/2 the size of a cricket ball. 5 hours later it was 4.2


With numbers like those Vince, when you've only been diagnosed a month, I'd be going back to your doctor and questioning whether you need the metformin. All the numbers you mention are in the non-diabetic range, and most people without diabetes would rise to 7.0 or more after eating the bun that you describe, whilst the pancreas catches up with food, but only for a short while. How did your diagnosis come about? Do you know what your HbA1c measurement was?


----------



## Kaylz

maltman said:


> 5.9 this morning anything under 4.5 is a hypo with me 4.0 is getting bad 3.5 and I'm pushing it once had a 2.2 very bad almost unconscious


Anything under 4 is a hypo not 4.5 x


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> With numbers like those Vince, when you've only been diagnosed a month, I'd be going back to your doctor and questioning whether you need the metformin. All the numbers you mention are in the non-diabetic range, and most people without diabetes would rise to 7.0 or more after eating the bun that you describe, whilst the pancreas catches up with food, but only for a short while. How did your diagnosis come about? Do you know what your HbA1c measurement was?


I am querying my diagnosis myself N,
I went to see my GP for my regular annual blood check for the usual stuff and PSA because I am pertified of prostrate cancer which killed my father.
Last year he said my BG level was 4.7 classed it pre diabetic but that was all. No advice or anything so Vince continued on as normal.
This year repeated the same tests called back for a non urgent appointent and told my BG level was 7.6 and I was diabetic and put on Metformin 500G once daily.
The test was repeated and the level came back at 7.8.
Told to see the nurse who told me not to eat rice bla bla bla bla and  look at this website. That was that.
In both instances before I had my blood test which were are 9.30 am, I always go early, I had consumed a huge breakfast in both cases of Oatmeal (and I mean a big bowl), with honey, 60 or so grams of blueberries, apricots, prunes and a banana. Both with full fat milk. Plus 1/2 litre of fruit juice.
I have no idea what my HbA1c was and didn't even know about that until I started this forum.
I am back in the UK Dec 24th and plan to go and see my GP again and ask for a fasting test and the HbA1c result.
Even if wrong it has done me the world of good. Changed lifestyle totally and weight loss.
I believe I was prediabetic and starting to have some slight affects but perhaps I have pulled it back from the edge. 
Recorded on a spreadsheet all my reading, daily average and food etc to show him when I see him.
I am avoiding carbs eating below 60 daily.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> I am back in the UK Dec 24th and plan to go and see my GP again and ask for a fasting test and the HbA1c result.
> Even if wrong it has done me the world of good. Changed lifestyle totally and weight loss.
> I believe I was prediabetic and starting to have some slight affects but perhaps I have pulled it back from the edge.


It does sound like that might be the case, hopefully you will get some good results in December - that would be a nice Christmas present! Great to hear that you have seen such good improvements from the changes you have made!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> It does sound like that might be the case, hopefully you will get some good results in December - that would be a nice Christmas present! Great to hear that you have seen such good improvements from the changes you have made!


Thanks Northerner. That is my feeling exactly. At the very least I want to come off the meds.


----------



## Barbara W

Good luck with your results Carol x


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> That's interesting Mark ~ thanks for sharing ~ your experimenting will no doubt help others here. You'll have to do something about your forgetfulness tho
> Doesn't your meter show what your previous readings are? I use a Contour TS meter and I can go back to earlier readings from weeks/months.


Yes it does, but it was a good few weeks ago when I tested and I never set the date & time up on it so no idea where the reading will be.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I am querying my diagnosis myself N,
> I went to see my GP for my regular annual blood check for the usual stuff and PSA because I am pertified of prostrate cancer which killed my father.
> Last year he said my BG level was 4.7 classed it pre diabetic but that was all. No advice or anything so Vince continued on as normal.
> This year repeated the same tests called back for a non urgent appointent and told my BG level was 7.6 and I was diabetic and put on Metformin 500G once daily.
> The test was repeated and the level came back at 7.8.
> Told to see the nurse who told me not to eat rice bla bla bla bla and  look at this website. That was that.
> In both instances before I had my blood test which were are 9.30 am, I always go early, I had consumed a huge breakfast in both cases of Oatmeal (and I mean a big bowl), with honey, 60 or so grams of blueberries, apricots, prunes and a banana. Both with full fat milk. Plus 1/2 litre of fruit juice.
> I have no idea what my HbA1c was and didn't even know about that until I started this forum.
> I am back in the UK Dec 24th and plan to go and see my GP again and ask for a fasting test and the HbA1c result.
> Even if wrong it has done me the world of good. Changed lifestyle totally and weight loss.
> I believe I was prediabetic and starting to have some slight affects but perhaps I have pulled it back from the edge.
> Recorded on a spreadsheet all my reading, daily average and food etc to show him when I see him.
> I am avoiding carbs eating below 60 daily.



You’re on an incredibly low carb diet Vince and the combination of that and Metformin plus other life changes has obviously made tremendous beneficial changes. I’d be really interested to know how you’d fare without the meds and with a more ‘traditional’ level of carbs because it’s only then that you’d know if your GP has over-reacted.
The important thing is that this has actually proven to be a beneficial wake up call for you and that can only be a good thing. In your case I’d be viewing more as a healthy lifestyle change rather than a diabetic diet. However, as I know, 2 yrs down the line, it’s easy to slip.....


----------



## New-journey

Good morning from USA, 4.6 and sensor saying 3.4, bit low but my sensor always seems to be lower than the testing strip. 
So busy here no time to catch up, hope you are all doing well


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning from USA, 4.6 and sensor saying 3.4, bit low but my sensor always seems to be lower than the testing strip.
> So busy here no time to catch up, hope you are all doing well


Good to hear from you NJ ~ do the high temperatures over there affect your bgls? Catchup when you can ~ no pressure ~ doing ok here thanks hope you are the same.


----------



## Vince_UK

Zaoshang hao 早上好 (Good Morning) from Shanghai, 22 C but starting to turn cold. This mornings BG 4.6
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’re on an incredibly low carb diet Vince and the combination of that and Metformin plus other life changes has obviously made tremendous beneficial changes. I’d be really interested to know how you’d fare without the meds and with a more ‘traditional’ level of carbs because it’s only then that you’d know if your GP has over-reacted.
> The important thing is that this has actually proven to be a beneficial wake up call for you and that can only be a good thing. In your case I’d be viewing more as a healthy lifestyle change rather than a diabetic diet. However, as I know, 2 yrs down the line, it’s easy to slip.....


Your right Amigo and Thanks
Wake up call it was in fact it gave me the shock of my life
I do want to get off the meds  my prime objective.
THen see what happens as I re-introduce high carbs.
I could do that myself but I would prefer to do it after discussion with my GP
Love life to much


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Your right Amigo and Thanks
> Wake up call it was in fact it gave me the shock of my life
> I do want to get off the meds  my prime objective.
> THen see what happens as I re-introduce high carbs.
> I could do that myself but I would prefer to do it after discussion with my GP
> Love life to much



Gave me a serious wake up call too Vince. I have a serious condition I can’t do a damm thing about so at least I could do was give diabetes my best shot to ‘tame it’. 
My levels would no doubt be much better on Metformin but I’ve tried to do it without from the beginning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day. 
After a restless night 5.2 .


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 7.3 here.

Good grief, we're having a completely unseasonal heatwave! The weather forecast looks like the "Scorchio!" sketch from The Fast Show...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Morning all, slept like a hibernating grizzly bear. 8.0 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Hope you all have a good day.
> After a restless night 5.2 .


Sorry you didn't sleep well Lin  Congrats on the HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8/6.4 for 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.4 for me today, have my daughter and grandchildren arriving today for a long weekend and could do without this back ache . 

Congrats Ljc on your HS. 

Couldn't agree more Bloden yesterday was beautiful, here in the East it's  turning a shade cooler over the next few days


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 6.4 in the middle of the night but when I woke up again at 6.30 it was 11.1. C'est la vie


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4, then 7.8 on an immediate retest with a different finger here. Seems an unduly harsh punishment after just one choccy digestive last night because 3.9 was too low to go to bed on.


----------



## Carolg

Barbara W said:


> Morning a 7.4 for me today, have my daughter and grandchildren arriving today for a long weekend and could do without this back ache .
> 
> Congrats Ljc on your HS.
> 
> Couldn't agree more Bloden yesterday was beautiful, here in the East it's  turning a shade cooler over the next few days


Have a lovely weekend. Hope your back is better soon


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.2 here this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, back in the office today and a 8.1 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

7.4 here today - have stayed steady since 3am which is good after turns out forgetting to count the carbs in ale from beef and ale casserole meant a mini spike last night


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  4.8 for me on this rather chilly day, Bruce's parcel didn't turn up yesterday so I have yet another day of waiting in , wish he had never got Facebook and joined the darts swap page! Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
That has me puzzled.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
> Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
> That has me puzzled.


Diabetes works in mysterious ways Vince ~ no offence meant but rather than question your excellent numbers, accept them and be thankful they're not like others scores who drive themselves batty trying to lower their bgls from double figures.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
> Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
> That has me puzzled.


if you don't mind me asking, how do you get to the office? If you do a bit of walking that may be the reason  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello folks
6.3 ~ happy with this


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how do you get to the office? If you do a bit of walking that may be the reason  x


Car a driver takes me. maybe I have to walk 300 meters to the car but that's it.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
> Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
> That has me puzzled.


I'm pretty convinced your body can now cope very well with things Vince. Remember that all those numbers are perfectly fine and non-diabetic, so won't be causing any harm. Also remember that there can be a 10% difference in the accuracy of test strips, so the numbers you got are essentially the same (also blood is not entirely homogenous, so tests taken at the same time on different fingers, for example, may differ slightly. Just keep doing what you are doing and you will do fine


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Hope you all have a good day.
> After a restless night 5.2 .


HS Ljc well done you. Hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
> Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
> That has me puzzled.


Which fingers did you use for your tests? I nearly always get lower readings from my right hand than my left. My theory is that, because I'm right handed, my muscles are better at taking up glucose in my dominant hand, so there's less left in my blood!


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks Northerner. THe nurse at the surgery told me that diabetes T2 is a progressive chronis 


Northerner said:


> I'm pretty convinced your body can now cope very well with things Vince. Remember that all those numbers are perfectly fine and non-diabetic, so won't be causing any harm. Also remember that there can be a 10% difference in the accuracy of test strips, so the numbers you got are essentially the same (also blood is not entirely homogenous, so tests taken at the same time on different fingers, for example, may differ slightly. Just keep doing what you are doing and you will do fine


Good motivation Northener


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Which fingers did you use for your tests? I nearly always get lower readings from my right hand than my left. My theory is that, because I'm right handed, my muscles are better at taking up glucose in my dominant hand, so there's less left in my blood!


Right my Dominant one. I find it much easier usually but I took this from my left hand on both occasions.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Strange. This morning my wake up reading was 4.6. Had my bowl of All-Bran, Blueberries and Skimmed milk which has a carb content of 55g at 6am got up at 5.33.
> Got to the office 8, hadn't had coffee yet took readings expecting to have risen or at the very best stayed ar 4.6 due to the Carbs at 2 hours. My reading had actually fallen to 4.3.
> That has me puzzled.



You’re definitely a plastic diabetic Vince. Most non diabetics wouldn’t achieve those levels!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Right my Dominant one. I find it much easier usually but I took this from my left hand on both occasions.


I normally use my left pinkie ~ I always get a good flow of blood from it ~ if I'm testing again I'll use my right pinkie. If I want to re~test again then its back to my lefty.


----------



## Vince_UK

Pinkies geet


wirralass said:


> I normally use my left pinkie ~ I always get a good flow of blood from it ~ if I'm testing again I'll use my right pinkie. If I want to re~test again then its back to my lefty.


Pinkies getting sore lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’re definitely a plastic diabetic Vince. Most non diabetics wouldn’t achieve those levels!


I have been called many things in my life Amigo but yours is a first lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’re definitely a plastic diabetic Vince. Most non diabetics wouldn’t achieve those levels!


Am I still alive i wonder?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Pinkies geet
> 
> Pinkies getting sore lol


I use a different *prick site* each time  ~ so they don't don't become sore.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Am I still alive i wonder?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


>


Cheeky


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Am I still alive i wonder?



You know you’re still alive Vince because they keep sending your driver! 

I’d love to be a plastic diabetic! Instead I’m a 7.1 this morning but I do have more pains than a window cleaner so I suspect my body is in a state of sugar confusion!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You know you’re still alive Vince because they keep sending your driver!


Will accept that Amigo just as long as the car hasn't big glass windows in the side and a rather large hatchback door at the rear and is painted black


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody & I hope you're all having a good day so far  not posted since Tuesday so here we go with a little catch up... 
Wednesday BG 12.2 @ 6:52am ~ over target ~ no idea why it's high ~ did have supper the night before BG 9.2 @ 23:24pm & bolused
Today BG 10.5 @ 6:52am ~ a little over target ~ again no idea why & did the same as the previous night ~ BG 10.2 @ 00:07am


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. I'm catching up too... 

Mon - 8.0 @ 10.43am
Tue - 7.3 @ 8.19am
Wed - 7.9 @ 10.25am
Thurs - 7.6 @ 5.42am


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.1 and so cross my sensor fell off three days early. I fly home tomrorow and wanted to be able to measure on the plane back, very frustrated! Oh well, all the fun of being a diabetic. 
I wish you all a good day and also good morning, when I will be sleeping!


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Pinkies geet
> 
> Pinkies getting sore lol


I use different fingers and try to use both sides


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.1 and so cross my sensor fell off three days early. I fly home tomrorow and wanted to be able to measure on the plane back, very frustrated! Oh well, all the fun of being a diabetic.
> I wish you all a good day and also good morning, when I will be sleeping!


Safe journey


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning from Shanghai. 23C here and sunny.

My waking today 4.5.  Two hours after my All-Bran it was 5.1.. That's ok I think

You all have a nice day


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Morning from Shanghai. 23C here and sunny.
> 
> My waking today 4.5.  Two hours after my All-Bran it was 5.1.. That's ok I think
> 
> You all have a nice day


Again, Vince, numbers of a non-diabetic. It will be most interesting to see what your HbA1c test is when you come back to the UK! 

Good morning  6.5 for me today, no sensor at the moment - bet I was under 6.0 5 minutes ago


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Up in the air this morning 10.0 but was house working late last night and blah blah, had some granola before bed. Friends visiting this weekend so routine out of sorts. Have a good day all


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Again, Vince, numbers of a non-diabetic. It will be most interesting to see what your HbA1c test is when you come back to the UK!
> 
> Good morning  6.5 for me today, no sensor at the moment - bet I was under 6.0 5 minutes ago


Now I am a lot wiser N i will definitely ask for that and share. It will be 3 months when I get back after my last visit to my GP..
Your comments convince me more actually and point positively


----------



## AJLang

I went to bed at 9pm. Finger prick at midnight I was 6.4. According to the Libre I was in the low 4's from about 12.30 to 2am then I climbed and climbed to 14.9 at 6am and it's refusing to come down. I know the reason - one of my worst nights of gastroparesis discomfort. So I've had my maximum gastroparesis medication and will probably have to spend the morning doing lots of testing and correcting in large doses that wouldn't be recommended but, for me, are the only way to deal with it. 5 units correction an hour ago and it's now 15.3. All good fun


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.6/5.6 for me and a lovely flat line overnight. Sensor due to end just before my review this morning, must download latest results before I walk on to the hospital.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I went to bed at 9pm. Finger prick at midnight I was 6.4. According to the Libre I was in the low 4's from about 12.30 to 2am then I climbed and climbed to 14.9 at 6am and it's refusing to come down. I know the reason - one of my worst nights of gastroparesis discomfort. So I've had my maximum gastroparesis medication and will probably have to spend the morning doing lots of testing and correcting in large doses that wouldn't be recommended but, for me, are the only way to deal with it. 5 units correction an hour ago and it's now 15.3. All good fun


Sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things settle for you soon and you have a better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.6/5.6 for me and a lovely flat line overnight. Sensor due to end just before my review this morning, must download latest results before I walk on to the hospital.


Good luck with the review!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things settle for you soon and you have a better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear This @AJLang. I hope it eases up soon.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, and I feel complete again having put a new sensor on yesterday.
Scores on the doors were 5.6 / 6.3. Now libre 5.3 after sorting the dogs out.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.6/5.6 for me and a lovely flat line overnight. Sensor due to end just before my review this morning, must download latest results before I walk on to the hospital.


Good luck with your review


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  sorry to hear of your troubles @AJLang I hope you feel better soon!  5.0 for me today, have a lovely day folks!  x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. After a great night sleep, which is very unusual for me, I woke to find this little beauty


----------



## khskel

AJLang said:


> I went to bed at 9pm. Finger prick at midnight I was 6.4. According to the Libre I was in the low 4's from about 12.30 to 2am then I climbed and climbed to 14.9 at 6am and it's refusing to come down. I know the reason - one of my worst nights of gastroparesis discomfort. So I've had my maximum gastroparesis medication and will probably have to spend the morning doing lots of testing and correcting in large doses that wouldn't be recommended but, for me, are the only way to deal with it. 5 units correction an hour ago and it's now 15.3. All good fun


Hope it settles down soon.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lin, Kaylz and Khskel


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. After a greats night sleep, which is very unusual for me, I woke to find this little beauty
> View attachment 5157


That is a beautiful straight line


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. After a greats night sleep, which is very unusual for me, I woke to find this little beauty
> View attachment 5157


How do you do that! Even if I've got a basically flat line, it's got little speed bumps and potholes in it, yours looks like it's been newly resurfaced!

6.3 for me. Like Northie, I'm Libre-less at the moment, so I bet I was lower five minutes earlier too!

Sorry you're having problems, AJ, hope it settles quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. After a greats night sleep, which is very unusual for me, I woke to find this little beauty
> View attachment 5157


That's spectacular!  Your reader needs charging up though!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Despite my naughty Thursday, I awake with a 5.7.


----------



## Ljc

Reader is being fed right now , I however have yo wait another 25 mins
It’s a mystery to me how I sometimes achieve a flatish (iPad put flatfish ) overnight line.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.8 for me today. Much better than yesterday when I was pushing 9 and had been in double figures most of the night


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I could have done with a few extra hours in bed today. Anyway, it was a 7.1 for me today.
Hope your levels come down soon @AJLang . Xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch xx


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> It’s a mystery to me how I sometimes achieve a flatish (iPad put flatfish ) overnight line.


I think a flat line should be called a flatfish from now on


----------



## grainger

Morning all, 7.8 here but had a lie in as hubby working from home so i wonder what I’d have been at 6.30ish like normal.

Anyway, sun is shining and it’s friday! Have a great one all.

@AJLang hope your sugars start to drop back again soon and you start to feel better x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grainger x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone, 7.6 today hope you all have a lovely day x

Hope you feel better AJLang 

Hope your review goes well Khskel


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ljc said:


> Reader is being fed right now , I however have yo wait another 25 mins
> It’s a mystery to me how I sometimes achieve a flatish (iPad put flatfish ) overnight line.



Superb line @Ljc


----------



## mikeyB

I was 3.6 when I emerged from the land of nod. Just a slow overnight sink. Three JBs and a double shot Americano later, and I’m 6.3. I thought that rather neat. I have to search hard for entertainment these days


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I think a flat line should be called a flatfish from now on


 

I think we may have started something now


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everybody hope you're all having a good day so far hope you're all looking forward to a good weekend with some nice things planned  it was a nice 9.5 for me this morning which I'm happy with as it's just within my target


----------



## Amigo

A horrible 7.6 for me but this ear, sinus problem continues so it may be contributing. Getting me down seeing much higher figures! Sorry for those of you having a bad time, that gastoparesis must be a beggar to control @AJLang


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon ev1.  Half three already! 5.1 here.

Flu jab done and dusted for another year...supermarket, here I come.


----------



## Vince_UK

Shanghai Calling - Morning All.
5.54 am  today mine is 4.2
Hope you all have a terrific day.


----------



## Ditto

Good night all, 7.7 @ 5.04am which I'm pleased with. The way I'm eating lately I'm surprised I'm not permanently in double figures.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today. My body is definitely adjusting to the longer nights and shorter days - it's going to be confused again tomorrow when the clocks change


----------



## AJLang

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone, 7.6 today hope you all have a lovely day x
> 
> Hope you feel better AJLang
> 
> Hope your review goes well Khskel


Thank you Barbara


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A horrible 7.6 for me but this ear, sinus problem continues so it may be contributing. Getting me down seeing much higher figures! Sorry for those of you having a bad time, that gastoparesis must be a beggar to control @AJLang


Sorry that you're having a tough time Amigo.
Yes the gastroparesis can be a nightmare and there is always the fear of wondering whether it's now reaching the stage where I will only be able to eat puréed food (or worse) but I do try not to worry about it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.3 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  a 4.8 for me this morning, have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## Ljc

Everyone. 
5.4 today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.3 on waking and now 5.2 after sorting the dogs out.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly wide of the mark 7.2 for me but 6.4 after sorting the cats out. 
Hope to post more later about my review yesterday.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I was 3.6 when I emerged from the land of nod. Just a slow overnight sink. Three JBs and a double shot Americano later, and I’m 6.3. I thought that rather neat. I have to search hard for entertainment these days


Thought jb’s were Jim beams so had to stop and think again lol


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.2 for me on this chilly Saturday morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning, 8.0 for me today. I blame the grandchildren making me eat chips, quality street etc etc etc I was literally being forced fed lol 

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me, so not bad after an evening with friends. Have a good day all


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I have just eaten a HUGE Burger, see pic
My pre level was 4.4 my post level 6.5.
First time I have eaten any bread since Sept 28th
Not to disappointed with that 
WIll check leve again in 2 hours to see what it has come down by


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Again, Vince, numbers of a non-diabetic. It will be most interesting to see what your HbA1c test is when you come back to the UK!
> 
> Good morning  6.5 for me today, no sensor at the moment - bet I was under 6.0 5 minutes ago


Thanks N
I have had a HUGE burger for lunch, see pic, and my post was 6.5. First bread I have eaten for 1 month.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.7 for me today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Happy Saturday everyone. 5.4 here. 

Don’t forget to change the clock on your various diabetes devices tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I had a nice line in the target zone last night, but with another morning sink to 3.2. I think I’ll have to tweak the bedtime Levemir dose slightly. Anyway, in another piece of masterly mathematical neatness, correction got me to 6.4.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> Well, I had a nice line in the target zone last night, but with another morning sink to 3.2. I think I’ll have to tweak the bedtime Levemir dose slightly. Anyway, in another piece of masterly mathematical neatness, correction got me to 6.4.



Top work Mike. Not easy to do around breakfast! Hope the tweak to Lev sorts out those pesky early morning dips.


----------



## grainger

Was a 4.6 for me. Late posting as we are on route to Cornwall for a week! All good fun with frequent stops to throw up!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Was a 4.6 for me. Late posting as we are on route to Cornwall for a week! All good fun with frequent stops to throw up!


Have a wonderful time!  Hope there doesn't need to be too many stops on the way


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody hope you've all had a good day so far & hope you all have a good evening whatever you've got planned ~ I'm watching the Saturday night programmes ie Strictly & X Factor  it was a horrible 16.0 for me this morning which was probably due to the after effects of my Indian meal/night out last night ~ numbers have gone back down now though & all ready for tonight's Chinese takeaway which will probably be chicken noodle soup (a thin watery based soup) & chicken chow mein


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Have a wonderful time!  Hope there doesn't need to be too many stops on the way



Thanks . Only 3 so can’t complain


----------



## Vince_UK

你好上海早上好( ni hao shanghai zaoshan hao)
Hello and Good Morning from Shanghai
Little lie in this morning reading 4.6
Everyone have a great day

I am off to Shanghai Disney World which will probably be one of the biggest mistakes of my life. I expect 2 million people to be there and all infront of me and going where I want to go.


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> 你好上海早上好( ni hao shanghai zaoshan hao)
> Hello and Good Morning from Shanghai
> Little lie in this morning reading 4.6
> Everyone have a great day
> 
> I am off to Shanghai Disney World which will probably be one of the biggest mistakes of my life. I expect 2 million people to be there and all infront of me and going where I want to go.


Hope you enjoyed yourself yesterday and that the queues weren’t too long


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
I wonder who forgot, I didn’t .  I also remembered to get a pack of funsize Maltesers   ? for any trick  or treaters next week,  if we don’t I just might open a bag myself,  for quality purposes only you understand   before I let dad have them,  we’ll i can’t give him anything sub standard can I ?

Was most supprised to be  only 6.1on Libre as I felt high so bodged a finger and got 8.0, 15 mins later Libre said 6.1 again . I’ll test Libre again later


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning!  6.5 here.

Light already? Oh, good. I hate dark mornings...remember that the clocks've gone back, folks.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I wonder who forgot, I didn’t .  I also remembered to get a pack of funsize Maltesers  View attachment 5227 ? for any trick  or treaters next week,  if we don’t I just might open a bag myself,  for quality purposes only you understand   before I let dad have them,  we’ll i can’t give him anything sub standard can I ?
> 
> Was most supprised to be  only 6.1on Libre as I felt high so bodged a finger and got 8.0, 15 mins later Libre said 6.1 again . I’ll test Libre again later


I didn’t,t forget, just woke up early. Creeping around as friends still abed.
9.1 for me so not bad after meal out and wine in with a few crisps. Friend bought bag of salted caramel festive pretzels. Mmm pretzels not my favourite, but taste nice. Rest of bag being given away in case I eat them. Have a good day all. Btw, I hate clocks changing


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Odd one today, had a 3.2 vs a 6.6, and the 3.2 had a straight downwards arrow. 
However, libre now showing 5.2, and no sign of having gone down on the graph so I don't know what that was all about. Hope it sorts itself out or Abbot will be getting a call tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very happy with my 6.3 today  Mind you I haven't eaten since lunchtime yesterday which was the only time I ate. I had an absolutely lovely lunch of monkfish tail and accompaniments but really paid the price with the gastroparesis. C'est la vie, my lunch was delicious


----------



## AJLang

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Odd one today, had a 3.2 vs a 6.6, and the 3.2 had a straight downwards arrow.
> However, libre now showing 5.2, and no sign of having gone down on the graph so I don't know what that was all about. Hope it sorts itself out or Abbot will be getting a call tomorrow


My Libre is getting very good at telling me I'm hypo when I'm not.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.9 but 5.8 after breakfasting the cats. Missing the libre. Ignorance is not bliss.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.7 for me today , have a good day x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  4.7 for me today, hope everyone has a fab day!  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.1 for me today and a slightly earlier start than we would usually have on a Sunday morning. Apparently our dog had not received the whole ‘extra hour in bed’ memo.


----------



## Robin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 6.1 for me today and a slightly earlier start than we would usually have on a Sunday morning. Apparently our dog had not received the whole ‘extra hour in bed’ memo.


My body clock hasn't had the memo either!

5.5 for me this morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.7 here... my son definitely didn’t get the memo and was up at 4


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.7 here... my son definitely didn’t get the memo and was up at 4



Eek! Perhaps he is practising to be a hypo-alert child?


----------



## grainger

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Eek! Perhaps he is practising to be a hypo-alert child?



I wish this was the case but I didn’t actually think to check until 5.30!


----------



## Amigo

My body clock obviously gratefully received the extra hour in bed memo and devoured it! 

A 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

5.3 ~ and very happy with this.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5228
> 
> 5.3 ~ and very happy with this.


Good morning WL , hope you are keeping well my dear  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning WL , hope you are keeping well my dear  x


Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


Oh Gosh, just catching up and so shocked to read this, hope you can rest and have someone to look after you. Sending hugs


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


Oh goodness, I thought you seemed to have been missing in action on here. Hope you're being well looked after.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 4.2 and back in the UK but my body clock is stuck somewhere in the Atlantic!
Not sure when to take my lantus today but will figure it out! I am so happy with how I managed my diabetes the last two weeks  in the USA, no stopping me now. 
Wishing everyone a great Sunday.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


Oh heck Wirralass.  Very gentle {{{hug}}} . Take it easy ok


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Oh Gosh, just catching up and so shocked to read this, hope you can rest and have someone to look after you. Sending hugs


Thank you NJ ~ yes I'm resting & sleeping ~ can't do much else as the painkillers are spacing me out ~ as I'm only able to shallow breathe I have been advised to do certain breathing exercises to warrant off a chest infection which I'm told might happen following a fall. Eldest lives just across the road so she's caring for me. Good to see you back safe & sound NJ, take care x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thank you NJ ~ yes I'm resting & sleeping ~ can't do much else as the painkillers are spacing me out ~ as I'm only able to shallow breathe I have been advised to do certain breathing exercises to warrant off a chest infection which I'm told might happen following a fall. Eldest lives just across the road so she's caring for me. Good to see you back safe & sound NJ, take care x


Sounds so painful and challenging. Thanks and you take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Sounds so painful and challenging. Thanks and you take care x


Very much so NJ  but I expect mother nature will do her stuff whilst I sleepA&E Doc said it could take up to 6wks  so that's me out of action for a spell!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Hope you get better soon.


Thanks Grovesy I appreciate your well wishes x


----------



## grainger

@wirralass so sorry to hear you are having a rough time of it. Hope you start feeling better soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Oh heck Wirralass.  Very gentle {{{hug}}} . Take it easy ok View attachment 5229


Thank you Ljc ~ it seems it never rains but it pours! Story of my life! Thanks for the gentle hug ~ it helps. I see you *nicked* another of my pics x


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> @wirralass so sorry to hear you are having a rough time of it. Hope you start feeling better soon x


Thank you Grainger ~ rough is an understatement Hope you survived your journey to Cornwall ~ enjoy your week there x


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Thank you Ljc ~ it seems it never rains but it pours! Story of my life! Thanks for the gentle hug ~ it helps. I see you *nicked* another of my pics x


 I love nicking your pics 
I’ve cracked a couple of ribs in the past, so you have my complete sympathy.
It’s best to do those breathing exercises, I know how they hurt though XXX


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Hope you enjoyed yourself yesterday and that the queues weren’t too long


Terrible Lin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx



Oh no!! Really sorry to read this WL. Get well soon.


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx



Oh I’m so sorry to hear this WL. Sending huge best wishes that the cause is found soon and the pain eases. Hugs.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@wirralass, hope you get better soon x


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx


Flipping heck, Wirralass, there’s nothing quite so uncomfortable as badly bruised ribs, but in a kitchen there’s far worse things that could have happened too. Any idea why it happened? 

I do hope the pain killers do the trick and allow you to sleep. Sleep mends most things. You’ll be as stiff as a board tomorrow, mind. A hot shower will fix that. 

All the best x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz ~ I'm not good atm ~ in much pain ~ having collapsed in a heap on the kitchen floor I spent 5hrs in both Out of Hours and A&E on Friday. Had chest & shoulder x-rays ~ bloods ~ ECG ~ B/P ~ examinations and tests. To see my GP next week to have a 24hr BP monitor attached. Taking strong painkillers which have knocked me out but better this than severe pain due to bruised ribs & shoulder. xxx




Sorry to hear your in pain I hope you start to feel some relief soon take care sending you ((( hugs ))) xxx


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Flipping heck, Wirralass, there’s nothing quite so uncomfortable as badly bruised ribs, but in a kitchen there’s far worse things that could have happened too. Any idea why it happened?
> 
> I do hope the pain killers do the trick and allow you to sleep. Sleep mends most things. You’ll be as stiff as a board tomorrow, mind. A hot shower will fix that.
> 
> All the best x


A bath with Epsom salts too is very good.  That's if you can get in a bath, of course.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> A bath with Epsom salts too is very good.  That's if you can get in a bath, of course.


Thanks Mark ~ I feel a bath would be more soothing ~ not heard about Epsom salts in a bath tho? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you so much everyone for your kind well wishes & support  
It is said that things happen in threes ~ well two have happened this year already so its everything crossed that's possible that this saying can be proved wrong in my case!!


----------



## HOBIE

Sorry to here Wirralass about your ribs. They do hurt ! Look after yourself please


----------



## Ditto

Oh noes, Wirralass that's terrible.  Take it easy now, stay in bed!

8.1 @ 7.18am no lie in for me, Mum was up at the crack.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Thanks Mark ~ I feel a bath would be more soothing ~ not heard about Epsom salts in a bath tho? x


Yep.  You can buy proper bath ones in most supermarkets.  You need a long soak and afterwards you feel fantastic.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yep.  You can buy proper bath ones in most supermarkets.  You need a long soak and afterwards you feel fantastic.


Thanks for that Mark ~ will ask daughter to go buy some for me tomorrow ~ I really need to feel fantastic at the moment x


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Sorry to here Wirralass about your ribs. They do hurt ! Look after yourself please


Thanks doing the best I can HOBIE with the loving care of my eldest ~ and yes _they _do hurt You been there then? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Oh noes, Wirralass that's terrible.  Take it easy now, stay in bed!
> 
> 8.1 @ 7.18am no lie in for me, Mum was up at the crack.


Thanks Ditto ~ I'm taking it easy but lying in bed makes the pain worse unless I sit up! 
What's going on with your numbers? Are you eating coffee & walnut cake?


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> Thanks doing the best I can HOBIE with the loving care of my eldest ~ and yes _they _do hurt You been there then? x


Unfortunately twice. The last time I fell off my ladders only about 3ft but fell straight back & landed on a 4ins garden posts in my back ribs. Could not move for more than an hour, broke 2 back ribs & punctured lung. I know ribs hurt so take it easy & no stunts. Pleased your eledest is caring for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning  All
MIne at 5.38 am was straight 5.0
Hugs to WL Hope you feel much better soon. RIbs can be very painful I know but you will feel much better soon. Just try to take it easy OK???

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Morning  All
> MIne at 5.38 am was straight 5.0
> Hugs to WL Hope you feel much better soon. RIbs can be very painful I know but you will feel much better soon. Just try to take it easy OK???
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Thanks for your get well wishes Vince ~ I've no choice but to take it easy as I hurt each time I move but have been advised not to sit for too long x


----------



## Vince_UK

So, you need relax  and no wild  gymnastics for while . Gentle walk around and don't do anything quickly. or suddenly You will be fine you are made of stern stuff.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> So, you need relax  and no wild  gymnastics for while . Gentle walk around and don't do anything quickly. or suddenly You will be fine you are made of stern stuff.


My *stern stuff* seems to have deserted me Vince  so I'm just going with the flow ~ taking painkillers ~ doing the breathing exercises ~ and listening to my body. As far as gymnastics are concerned ~ I think I'll just watch my neighbours children on their trampoline


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> My *stern stuff* seems to have deserted me Vince  but I'm just going with the flow ~ taking painkillers ~ doing the breathing exercises ~ and listening to my body. As far as gymnastics are concerned ~ I think I'll just watch my neighbours children on their trampoline


Really sorry to hear about your accident @wirralass  I hope you recover quickly and the painkillers dull the pain {{{Very gentle hug}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Really sorry to hear about your accident @wirralass  I hope you recover quickly and the painkillers dull the pain {{{Very gentle hug}}}


Thank you Northerner ~ the painkillers are taking the edge off the pain ~ but if I'm late taking the next dose then my shoulder and ribs pain soon reminds me!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Had three Rich tea bikkies last night as 4.6 was too low for bed. Woke up to 6.4 perhaps I had one to many, was nice though.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A puzzling 10.6 here...ho hum.

Sorry to hear you're suffering, WL.  I hope you're feeling better very soon.

Rain forecast today - at last! Green Spain is starting to look a bit yellow.


----------



## Ljc

Wirralass I love your avatar.  I hope your pain starts easing soon. I’ve heard of Epsom salts in a bath to to ease pain/bruising never tried it though, I hope it works for you.  I use Arnica gel, it’s difficult to get hold of though.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are taking it easy WL. Epsom salts baths are really soothing. Take care


----------



## Carolg

8.5 for me this morning, wide awake at 5 am with change of clock. Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me on this chilly morning


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Initially a 5.4, now a 4.9 after sorting the dogs out.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5 on the dot for me. 
@wirralass I hope things start easing soon.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A rubbish 11.0 this morning, don’t imagine it helped being up at 4.50 trying to get my little one back to sleep!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 House Spesh for me today!


----------



## New-journey

Morming all, unlike yesterday woke at UK time, though a 4 so. It low. Not sure if taking my lantus at right time,  trying two hours earlier every day so it's 11am today. Testing loads to check am ok.
Wishing you all a good Monday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

On the edge with a 4.2 for me. Fortunately I’m wearing a sensor so I know I didn’t dip low overnight. 

Hope your levels settle @New-journey - maybe time to just switch Lantus back to UK time?


----------



## New-journey

everydayupsanddowns said:


> On the edge with a 4.2 for me. Fortunately I’m wearing a sensor so I know I didn’t dip low overnight.
> 
> Hope your levels settle @New-journey - maybe time to just switch Lantus back to UK time?


Thanks. Wouldn't that mean I have too much Lantus on board? I was 8 hours behind so was taking it on Saturday 3pm UK Time.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.1 for me today and I am definitely having a good Monday. Get to work and open my emails to discover that I won a competition. When we started at the new office we registered on a website for offers and discounts and got entered into a competition and I won!!! £250 of Westfield shopping vouchers!!!


----------



## AJLang

I hope you start to feel better soon WIrralass x

Good morning everyone. Corrected an unexpected 16.1 during the night. Got it down to 11.2 at 6am and it's now 4.8


----------



## Wirrallass

Gosh a 7.4 for me this morning and no idea why ~ unless the painkillers are having an adverse effect on my bgls? Hope you all have a good start to the week folks, take care.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

New-journey said:


> Thanks. Wouldn't that mean I have too much Lantus on board? I was 8 hours behind so was taking it on Saturday 3pm UK Time.



If concerned I guess you could take a lower dose for the ‘overlap’ day and mop up with rapid if necessary? Just wondering if the gradual change (now that your body clock is running on UK time) is meaning that you will be taking Lantus at the ‘wrong’ time for a week, rather than just having one tricky day and then things starting to settle?


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 8.1 for me today and I am definitely having a good Monday. Get to work and open my emails to discover that I won a competition. When we started at the new office we registered on a website for offers and discounts and got entered into a competition and I won!!! £250 of Westfield shopping vouchers!!!


Brilliant and very well deserved


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 House Spesh for me today!


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5244
> Gosh a 7.4 for me this morning and no idea why ~ unless the painkillers are having an adverse effect on my bgls? Hope you all have a good start to the week folks, take care.


Probably the pain/stress on your body that is raising your levels wirralass. I hope you have a better day today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5244
> Gosh a 7.4 for me this morning and no idea why ~ unless the painkillers are having an adverse effect on my bgls? Hope you all have a good start to the week folks, take care.



Illness and pain can raise BGs through stress/hormone responses WL. Hope things settle for you soon 

EDIT: didn’t see Northie’s earlier response!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5244
> Gosh a 7.4 for me this morning and no idea why ~ unless the painkillers are having an adverse effect on my bgls? Hope you all have a good start to the week folks, take care.


How did you sleep? I imagine it was painful and hard to be comfortable.  It is probably the pain and painkillers, causing the rise. I remember laughing was forbidden with my broken ribs, so no jokes from anyone today! 
I wish you a better day, so horrible for you. take care


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  late on today but I'm busy moving files on the laptop to try and create storage space for updates  have a feeling I might be at this all day! Lol, anyways was a 6.0 for me this morning, got my shopping done last night and happy to report that for the first time EVER I managed to get everything on my list, I nearly fainted! Lol, got some Burgen to try so looking forward to sampling that tomorrow, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  late on today but I'm busy moving files on the laptop to try and create storage space for updates  have a feeling I might be at this all day! Lol, anyways was a 6.0 for me this morning, got my shopping done last night and happy to report that for the first time EVER I managed to get everything on my list, I nearly fainted! Lol, got some Burgen to try so looking forward to sampling that tomorrow, have a fab day folks!  xx


Good morning Kaylz and great news of another new food you are trying! Brilliant you got everything and hope you have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning Kaylz and great news of another new food you are trying! Brilliant you got everything and hope you have a good day.


Morning NJ, great to see you back on here at the same time as us, missed chatting with you but glad you had a lovely time of course! , bit cold today but soup is on the menu for lunch so that will heat me up nicely and cuppy time soon too so cant complain  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  late on today but I'm busy moving files on the laptop to try and create storage space for updates  have a feeling I might be at this all day! Lol, anyways was a 6.0 for me this morning, got my shopping done last night and happy to report that for the first time EVER I managed to get everything on my list, I nearly fainted! Lol, got some Burgen to try so looking forward to sampling that tomorrow, have a fab day folks!  xx


I love Burgen bread, hope you like it too!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning NJ, great to see you back on here at the same time as us, missed chatting with you but glad you had a lovely time of course! , bit cold today but soup is on the menu for lunch so that will heat me up nicely and cuppy time soon too so cant complain  xx


Thanks and good to be back, missed the early morning chats. Soup sounds lovely and will keep you warm, it's freezing here.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I love Burgen bread, hope you like it too!


I hope so too, going to have a couple slices toasted for breakfast with a slice of edam and some butter, looking forward to trying it and hope it works for me too  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 House Spesh for me today!



Congrats on your HS


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks and good to be back, missed the early morning chats. Soup sounds lovely and will keep you warm, it's freezing here.


Its a lovely pot of soupologie's cauliflower, kale and black garlic soup, bought 4 last night as I can only get it when I'm at Asda, so one was popped in the fridge for today and the other 3 were popped in the freezer for later dates lol x


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.8 for me today, hope everyone has a good day take care x


----------



## Hazel

6.9 today - must remember to take meds today, forgot yesterday, silly woman


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Brilliant and very well deserved


Thanks AJ. X


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 House Spesh for me today!


Congrats on your HS Robin......


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. 

8.0 @ 6.21am I don't like these 8s


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Wirralass I love your avatar.  I hope your pain starts easing soon. I’ve heard of Epsom salts in a bath to to ease pain/bruising never tried it though, I hope it works for you.  I use Arnica gel, it’s difficult to get hold of though.


Thanks Ljc ~ I managed to have a bath this morning ~ was more difficult getting out than in So my new avatar and two new pics are yours for the taking


----------



## Wirrallass

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Illness and pain can raise BGs through stress/hormone responses WL. Hope things settle for you soon
> 
> EDIT: didn’t see Northie’s earlier response!


Thanks @Northerner and @everydayupsanddowns


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> How did you sleep? I imagine it was painful and hard to be comfortable.  It is probably the pain and painkillers, causing the rise. I remember laughing was forbidden with my broken ribs, so no jokes from anyone today!
> I wish you a better day, so horrible for you. take care


Thank you NJ ~ yes I was wondering if that was the case of my levels rising ~ I found it painful to turn over a few times but did manage to have about 10hrs sleep in all, so not bad really. The effects of the painkillers are similar to that of sleeping tabs! Ooooo I daren't laugh ~ or cough x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  late on today but I'm busy moving files on the laptop to try and create storage space for updates  have a feeling I might be at this all day! Lol, anyways was a 6.0 for me this morning, got my shopping done last night and happy to report that for the first time EVER I managed to get everything on my list, I nearly fainted! Lol, got some Burgen to try so looking forward to sampling that tomorrow, have a fab day folks!  xx


That's great K. I love Burgen soya & linseed toasted ~ I've  even fried a slice to have with bacon and eggs and made sure it was crispy not soggy! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning a 7.8 for me today, hope everyone has a good day take care x


Still maintaining single numbers Barbara ~ you must be doing something right


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a rather disconcerting 8.1 this morning. Dead straight line overnight, mind. Time for another fiddle with bedtime Levemir.


----------



## Amigo

An over my comfort zone 7.4 this morning. I blame my sis in law, her delicious home made sweet mince pie and absolute insistence that I should sample one!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Amigo said:


> An over my comfort zone 7.4 this morning. I blame my sis in law, her delicious home made sweet mince pie and absolute insistence that I should sample one!



*dribble*


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5244
> Gosh a 7.4 for me this morning and no idea why ~ unless the painkillers are having an adverse effect on my bgls? Hope you all have a good start to the week folks, take care.



Don’t be worrying about slightly higher levels WL. I’ve had some kind of health issue going on this past fortnight and my b/g’s have gone slightly berserk! It’s very disheartening but the body is pushing out the hormones to cope with the injury and it just has an effect on levels. Take care x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> That's great K. I love Burgen soya & linseed toasted ~ I've  even fried a slice to have with bacon and eggs and made sure it was crispy not soggy! x


Yep trying a couple of slices toasted for breakfast  hope I like it!! Lol, if so I may try it fried too on a Sunday haha, most people seem to like it so really hoping I do too although will be hard to get as the Tesco in the next town stopped stocking it 8 days ago! xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yep trying a couple of slices toasted for breakfast  hope I like it!! Lol, if so I may try it fried too on a Sunday haha, most people seem to like it so really hoping I do too although will be hard to get as the Tesco in the next town stopped stocking it 8 days ago! xx


Next time you do a shop K, buy 2 Bergen loaves if you can, so you can put one in the freezer. I usually freeze 4 slices at a time in plastic freezer bags otherwise the bread would go mouldy before I'd finish it by the expiry date. Personally I prefer Burgen toasted and have ham ~ cheese ~ or bacon toasties etc oh and any form of egg as well, yumyum! You dont have to acquire a taste for Burgen ~ you either like it or you don't  x


----------



## Barbara W

Tha


wirralass said:


> Still maintaining single numbers Barbara ~ you must be doing something right



Thanks Wirralass, I hope you seeing some improving each day take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yep trying a couple of slices toasted for breakfast  hope I like it!! Lol, if so I may try it fried too on a Sunday haha, most people seem to like it so really hoping I do too although will be hard to get as the Tesco in the next town stopped stocking it 8 days ago! xx


Off the top of my head I think one slice has 11.8 or 9g carbs  ~ I'm so pleased to see you trying out new foodies well done u! Its good to experiment then test post 2hrs to see if you can tolerate it ~ time to experiment with other food too maybe? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Tha
> 
> 
> Thanks Wirralass, I hope you seeing some improving each day take care x


Thank you Barbara ~ me too ~ it could be a long process but doing as advised, can't do more than that, you take care too x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Next time you do a shop K, buy 2 Bergen loaves if you can, so you can put one in the freezer. I usually freeze 4 slices at a time in plastic freezer bags otherwise the bread would go mouldy before I'd finish it by the expiry date. Personally I prefer Burgen toasted and have ham ~ cheese ~ or bacon toasties etc oh and any form of egg as well, yumyum! You dont have to acquire a taste for Burgen ~ you either like it or you don't  x


Well I intend to open it tonight and bag 2 slice servings up and freeze them, cant fit a whole loaf in at a time though as its a big fridge/small freezer we have with 1 bigger drawer and a tiny drawer that already has 3 pots of soup that I bought last night and loads of bacon in! lol


wirralass said:


> Off the top of my head I think one slice has 11.8 or 9g carbs  ~ I'm so pleased to see you trying out new foodies well done u! Its good to experiment then test post 2hrs to see if you can tolerate it ~ time to experiment with other food too maybe? x


Its the 800g loaf so its 11.8 per slice so 2 is just under my current porridge breakfast, I know I always test 2 hours after anyway with the reduction in basal going on etc as I like to know whats happening, and if you look at the what did you eat yesterday thread you will see ive been eating different things too, just away to post todays  xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well I intend to open it tonight and bag 2 slice servings up and freeze them, cant fit a whole loaf in at a time though as its a big fridge/small freezer we have with 1 bigger drawer and a tiny drawer that already has 3 pots of soup that I bought last night and loads of bacon in! lol
> 
> Its the 800g loaf so its 11.8 per slice so 2 is just under my current porridge breakfast, I know I always test 2 hours after anyway with the reduction in basal going on etc as I like to know whats happening, and if you look at the what did you eat yesterday thread you will see I've been eating different things too, just away to post todays  xxx


Just had a nosey in that thread and good for you for trying out different foods ~ where have you got your new found confidence from? So pleased for you K. x


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All
Shanghai  online
Not going into the office today decided to be lazy.
5.33am mine today 4.6
Everyone have a pleasant and successful day.
Vince


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Tuesday morning folks.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Happy good Tuesday morning folks.View attachment 5250


How are the ribs W?


----------



## Ljc

Your up early or is it late for you. I’m up early. 


wirralass said:


> Thanks Ljc ~  So my new avatar and two new pics are yours for the taking


Ummm, Thanks but your a bit late .



wirralass said:


> Thanks Ljc ~ I managed to have a bath this morning ~ was more difficult.


It is bloomin difficult isn’t it. Sadly it’s gonna take a while till the pain eases. Then one day you’ll suddenly realise it’s gone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 4.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.4 for me. Well deserved


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.4 for me today hope everyone is well, have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A slightly high 7.6 when I woke but a reasonable 6.4 post cat feeding.
Ghoulish greetings to everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Ally beetle

4.9 at 11pm then 5.8 at 6.30am looks like a nice slow rise over the night. I must have got my last nights bolus just right!!


----------



## Bloden

HoooHoooHaaHaa (spooky greeting) folks. A spine-chilling 7.8 here.

All-out Halloween mayhem at work later.  I hope all the little ones come to class in fancy dress today...I loooove how excited they get!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Am I the only curmudgeon that'll be drawing the curtains firmly and switching off the outside lights in the hope of a peaceful evening?


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Am I the only curmudgeon that'll be drawing the curtains firmly and switching off the outside lights in the hope of a peaceful evening?


No. I shut everything up, and hide. Bah, humbug


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  miserable, cold and wet day here , 5.0 for me today, hope everyone has a lovely day! 
@Robin no your not the only one! LOL x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.0 in this neck of the woods. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Am I the only curmudgeon that'll be drawing the curtains firmly and switching off the outside lights in the hope of a peaceful evening?


Nope. I will be doing exactly the same.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Am I the only curmudgeon that'll be drawing the curtains firmly and switching off the outside lights in the hope of a peaceful evening?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> View attachment 5253


Where did you get that photo of me?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Where did you get that photo of me?


I got the DF to plant hidden cameras at all the places she visited on her couchsurfing travels


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all and happy Halloween! Its a 8.2 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.1 today. We will be putting the lit up pumpkins in the front garden at 5pm and will be waiting with Halloween buckets full of sweets. We used to hide but have found it more fun giving out the treats  I've also decided to do Nanowrimo - that should keep me busy during November


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.7 for me today... waking up to a view of the sea is something I wish I could do everyday!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I've also decided to do Nanowrimo - that should keep me busy during November


I tried that once, but unfortunately ran out of steam - good luck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Am I the only curmudgeon that'll be drawing the curtains firmly and switching off the outside lights in the hope of a peaceful evening?



Nope. Fortunately our neighbourhood has an agreed principle that only houses with a pumpkin/something similar on display are 'open for business'. Saves a lot of elderly people from having to confront large groups of hooded teenagers late in the evening.


----------



## Ditto

They're very good around here, I once bought a ton of sweeties and nobody came near then I realised it's because these are old people's bungalows. I'll keep my pumpkin in the back window and not confuse them... Happy Halloween all. 7.7 @ 7.17am for me today.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 11.1 today. We will be putting the lit up pumpkins in the front garden at 5pm and will be waiting with Halloween buckets full of sweets. We used to hide but have found it more fun giving out the treats  I've also decided to do Nanowrimo - that should keep me busy during November


I have decided to to Nanowrimo too, already worried I will fail! Wish you success with your writing.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.2 and forgot it's Halloween, better get organised quick! 
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Nope. Fortunately our neighbourhood has an agreed principle that only houses with a pumpkin/something similar on display are 'open for business'. Saves a lot of elderly people from having to confront large groups of hooded teenagers late in the evening.


Same situation here


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today  Happy Hallowe'en!
> 
> View attachment 5252


Awww so cute


----------



## Ljc

I’ve aleady pulled the plug out of our porch light, but just incase, I do have a pack of funsize maltesers in.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.7 today after a few odd 6s - but I felt a slight sore throat coming on over the weekend which seems to have disappeared.

We don't have much in the way of Hallowe'en thugs around here, but then we have two mosques around the corner and most people don't bother


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> I’ve aleady pulled the plug out of our porch light, but just incase, I do have a pack of funsize maltesers in.


I've got a box of celebrations in, just in case, and if I don't need them I'll put them in the kids' stockings at Christmas. ( I know, I know, my kids are in their twenties, OH thinks I'm mad...)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Afternoon!  was 5.3 before brekky today.  When we lived in civilisation, we had pumpkins outside to lure in the trick or treaters.  We get no one where we live now.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I tried that once, but unfortunately ran out of steam - good luck!


Thank you Northerner. I'm not surprised you ran out of steam. I wrote 1750 words today and was shattered awfterwards! But it was good fun. I think I will end up nearer 5000 words than 50,000


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> View attachment 5253


Tats me. Will hunt out the shades


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> I have decided to to Nanowrimo too, already worried I will fail! Wish you success with your writing.


Sorry for ignorance, what is nanowrimo


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> I have decided to to Nanowrimo too, already worried I will fail! Wish you success with your writing.


Oh wow good luck


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 11.1 today. We will be putting the lit up pumpkins in the front garden at 5pm and will be waiting with Halloween buckets full of sweets. We used to hide but have found it more fun giving out the treats  I've also decided to do Nanowrimo - that should keep me busy during November


What on earth is a nanowrimo?!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> What on earth is a nanowrimo?!


Nanowrimo is a group/movement where people aim to write a 50,000 novel in November. Obviously only a very rough draft and a lot of debate as to whether 50,000 words is enough for a novel (I don't think it is). According to statistics only one fifth of those who commit to it actually manage to complete and register 50,000 words in November


----------



## Kaylz

@Carolg @Bloden I think its national novel writing month, I cheated I googled it!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

GOOOOOOOOOooooood Morning World!
at 5.37 I am 4.7. before bed 5.8.
Enjoy life and have a great day ALL


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Oh wow good luck


Thanks! I am cheating a bit as it's non fiction but just need the pressure to finish it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> How are the ribs W?


Still painful and sore thanks for asking.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Still pain ful and sore thanks for asking.


Oh, sending you hugs, must be so difficult.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Oh, sending you hugs, must be so difficult.


Thank you NJ  ~ I had an uncomfortable night and didn't get to sleep til after 3am! These painkillers are giving me a headache ~ and to top that I have awful toothache with a loose tooth as well  I'm certainly being tried atm but I'm sure *I will survive*.Good to have you back here again x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thank you NJ  ~ I had an uncomfortable night and didn't get to sleep til after 3am! These painkillers are giving me a headache ~ and to top that I have awful toothache with a loose tooth as well  I'm certainly being tried atm but I'm sure *I will survive*.Good to have you back here again x


Oh that is so unfair, you are only allowed one problem area at a time. Now have the song in my head and expect it will stay! You will survive but for now life is a bummer!
I am jetlagged here, wish I had given myself a week to recover. Anyway hope you get to sleep before 3am and wake up feeling better.


----------



## Wirrallass

You can say that again ~ and thank you NJ ~ I've not experienced jet lag ~ how long does it take to get over it? Hope you've recovered from it by the time you go off on more travels x


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, the end of my 1st Diabetic Month.. I have been testing since Oct 9th the date I first acquired a meter.
Since  that date I have completed a total of 81 tests.
Mornings, before and after meals and some randoms. I do not test after meals I know have little affect. Plus the test strips here are costing in excess of £1.60 each.
During that period I have recorded 1 reading at 7.1 the highest with the lowest recorded at 4.1
Individual daily average highest 7, the 7.1 reading, and lowest 4.5
The high readings were the 7.1 steamed rice dumpling half the size of a cricket ball and the 6.5 was after a huge double ground beef burger and salad in a triple layered bun.
Across that time frame my monthly average was  4.9
Allowing for the 10% margn of error in testing that could be either 4.4 or 5.4.
Both still within the non diabetic range if I understand it correctly
The initial reading given to my by my GP on Sept 28th was 7.8 and classed as diabetic.
There seems to be a slight downward trend also as my weight decreased from 98 kilos to 89 kilos in that period which I would have anticipated..

I feel I may have some cause to query my initial diagnosis. I will continue this through November and December.

I trust my assumptions are correct.
Tried to insert a graph but failed miserably.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today after a poor night's sleep  Same as I went to bed on so no doubt I would have had a flatfish on the Libre  Slept fine at first, but woke up about 1:30 and just couldn't get back to sleep - so annoying!


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> I feel I may have some cause to query my initial diagnosis. I will continue this through November and December.


Yes Vince, all non-diabetic readings - you would not get a diagnosis based on those numbers - sounds to me like your GP was a bit premature with his diagnosis, although to be fair you have also made changes which will have helped you to maintain such good levels so perhaps you were heading down the path but have managed to avert things developing more fully


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Yes Vince, all non-diabetic readings - you would not get a diagnosis based on those numbers - sounds to me like your GP was a bit premature with his diagnosis, although to be fair you have also made changes which will have helped you to maintain such good levels so perhaps you were heading down the path but have managed to avert things developing more fully


Yes N, I wholeheartedly agree with you. I was heading that way and boy, did I get some wake up call. I feel 100% better than I did 1 month ago and much of that is down to the guys and gals on this forum who I have to say are marvelous.
This has set me on a path of new discovery and even if I am not T2, I fully intend to support diabetic people wherever they are. They need that.


----------



## Vince_UK

Managed to input the Graph


----------



## AJLang

What a start to the morning. After several days of higher levels between 3am and 7am last night I did a gentle increase to my 2am to 4am basals.
Woke up at 6am with a 3.7 - ok not too bad for a hypo - had glucojuice - 15g carbs
Tested 15 minutes later 3.3!!!! Tested again because I was so surprised - 3.1!!!
So I've now had another 15g carb glucojuice.
3.1 is VERY low for me in recent times (I know that I'm lucky to be able to say that).
Anyhow I will shut up now because I'm obviously hypo typing


----------



## khskel

Morning all a gloriously mundane 5.8 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> What a start to the morning. After several days of higher levels between 3am and 7am last night I did a gentle increase to my 2am to 4am basals.
> Woke up at 6am with a 3.7 - ok not too bad for a hypo - had glucojuice - 15g carbs
> Tested 15 minutes later 3.3!!!! Tested again because I was so surprised - 3.1!!!
> So I've now had another 15g carb glucojuice.
> 3.1 is VERY low for me in recent times (I know that I'm lucky to be able to say that).
> Anyhow I will shut up now because I'm obviously hypo typing


Hope your levels have come up


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me but up ages ago having coffee. Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Carolg @Bloden I think its national novel writing month, I cheated I googled it!  x


Me too, but don't tell anyone.

Morning all. 7.4 here.

No work today, it's a national holiday - el Dia de los Difuntos / the Day of the Dead - so going for a leisurely lunch with some friends.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Nanowrimo is a group/movement where people aim to write a 50,000 novel in November. Obviously only a very rough draft and a lot of debate as to whether 50,000 words is enough for a novel (I don't think it is). According to statistics only one fifth of those who commit to it actually manage to complete and register 50,000 words in November


Oooh, what's your novel about, AJ? 50,000 words is enough in big print!


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Hope your levels have come up


Thank you Carol. Now up to 8.5!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies  crap night with idiots letting more fireworks off  6.1 for me, @AJLang hope your levels are back up and you feel better soon hun! Have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Oooh, what's your novel about, AJ? 50,000 words is enough in big print!


LOl Bloden about the big print. The book is about a fight by Guardians to save an Abbey but it might get ruined by a dodgy councillor who accepts a backhander for it to be turned into a housing development.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  crap night with idiots letting more fireworks off  6.1 for me, @AJLang hope your levels are back up and you feel better soon hun! Have a nice day folks!  x


Thank you Kaylz. I hope you have a better night tonight.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> LOl Bloden about the big print. The book is about a fight by Guardians to save an Abbey but it might get ruined by a dodgy councillor who accepts a backhander for it to be turned into a housing development.


Oo-er, Mrs...dodgy dealings indeed...I'd have to have some insulin before reading it!


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  crap night with idiots letting more fireworks off  6.1 for me, @AJLang hope your levels are back up and you feel better soon hun! Have a nice day folks!  x


Hi kaylz. From one cold creature to another. Got thermal leggings from b&m  with lovely fluffy lining. £4.99.looking forward to being cosy


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. I hope you have a better night tonight.


Thanks AJ although I doubt it, they've been at it for the last week and will be until at least bonfire night, its the same every year  x


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Hi kaylz. From one cold creature to another. Got thermal leggings from b&m  with lovely fluffy lining. £4.99.looking forward to being cosy


Oh lovely! I'll be going to b&m at some point this month, don't suppose you noticed if they do them in a size 6? will keep an eye out for them anyway  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Will be cracking and putting on a Libre sensor soon, no idea what's going on overnight.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's 4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.8 for me today. Happy with that


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Vince_UK said:


> Managed to input the Graph
> View attachment 5272



Excellent results @Vince_UK - as you say, they seem to throw doubts on your diagnosis, but are also testament to the changes you have made. Long may they continue, but it seems that more occasional (and much cheaper!) distribution of checks may be sufficient to keep an eye on things.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Vince_UK said:


> Managed to input the Graph
> View attachment 5272



Excellent results @Vince_UK - as you say, they seem to throw doubts on your diagnosis, but are also testament to the changes you have made. Long may they continue, but it seems that more occasional (and much cheaper!) distribution of checks may be sufficient to keep an eye on things.


Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  crap night with idiots letting more fireworks off  6.1 for me, @AJLang hope your levels are back up and you feel better soon hun! Have a nice day folks!  x



Bah humbug about the fireworks  Without wanting to sound like a grumpy old man I would much prefer if they were restricted to organised displays only.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and I have woken up with a cold, so going to rest today as working all weekend. 
I hope everyone has good levels today.


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Bah humbug about the fireworks  Without wanting to sound like a grumpy old man I would much prefer if they were restricted to organised displays only.


I'm completely with you on that especially as these idiots have also usually been drinking x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and I have woken up with a cold, so going to rest today as working all weekend.
> I hope everyone has good levels today.


Get well soon!  x


----------



## Ingressus

Morning woke up at 10 this morning have two insulin pens now from yesterday review not starting new insulin today as i have a scan in the afternoon fasting trying not to use up too much sugar in bed lol


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> You can say that again ~ and thank you NJ ~ I've not experienced jet lag ~ how long does it take to get over it? Hope you've recovered from it by the time you go off on more travels x


No idea but think I am doing better now, away again tomorrow but just one hour difference. I don't know what I was thinking about the quick turn around! 
I hope you got some sleep last night.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Get well soon!  x


Thanks and hope you get some sleep tonight. Heating on yet?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.1 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks and hope you get some sleep tonight. Heating on yet?


Thanks and not yet today, it was on for an hour yesterday afternoon so hopefully will get that again, cooker is going on soon so should heat up a bit with any luck lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Excellent results @Vince_UK - as you say, they seem to throw doubts on your diagnosis, but are also testament to the changes you have made. Long may they continue, but it seems that more occasional (and much cheaper!) distribution of checks may be sufficient to keep an eye on things.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and punch  9.5 after a 2.4 last night, I'm the rebound kid at the moment

Have to go out for the first time since eye operation today so I'm going to hug the sides of buildings to stay in a straight line and hope I get there and back without any calamities!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch  9.5 after a 2.4 last night, I'm the rebound kid at the moment
> 
> Have to go out for the first time since eye operation today so I'm going to hug the sides of buildings to stay in a straight line and hope I get there and back without any calamities!


Good luck!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch  9.5 after a 2.4 last night, I'm the rebound kid at the moment
> 
> Have to go out for the first time since eye operation today so I'm going to hug the sides of buildings to stay in a straight line and hope I get there and back without any calamities!


Hope the adventure passes without incident Flower - good luck, and stay safe!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Flower. It’ll be a bit of a change going out when it’s not raining

What you don’t want is dust blown into your eye if it’s a bit breezy. Just boot out of the way all those folk staring at their phones. I know you do that anyway, that’s just a little reminder


----------



## Flower

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Flower. It’ll be a bit of a change going out when it’s not raining
> 
> What you don’t want is dust blown into your eye if it’s a bit breezy. Just boot out of the way all those folk staring at their phones. I know you do that anyway, that’s just a little reminder



Sunglasses at the ready for dust and sunshine. Crutches and plaster cast ready to boot townsfolk out of the way. Sorted


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good Luck Flower


----------



## Hazel

hello everyone - 5.9 this morning


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and punch  9.5 after a 2.4 last night, I'm the rebound kid at the moment
> 
> Have to go out for the first time since eye operation today so I'm going to hug the sides of buildings to stay in a straight line and hope I get there and back without any calamities!


I hope it goes well and your levels balance again soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Wednesday morning folks ~ I went to bed on a 4.6 three & half hours after eating lasagne & white garlic bread ~ and awoke to a 6.6 so now.......


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.6 for me today. 

Good luck Flower. 

Seems a rubbish nights sleep seems the order of the day today for some hopefully you'll all get a better nights sleep tonight. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Flower I hope your outing (I was going to put trip but didn't think that was an appropriate word ) goes smoothly and problem free x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies  crap night with idiots letting more fireworks off  6.1 for me, @AJLang hope your levels are back up and you feel better soon hun! Have a nice day folks!  x


It doesn't seem that long ago that you were posting the same message K ~ why do some people wait til everyone's in bed before setting off their fireworksDoesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself?! Or not! And thanks hope you're having a nice day too xx


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.4 and I have woken up with a cold, so going to rest today as working all weekend.
> I hope everyone has good levels today.


Oh no that's all you need before your next trip NJ ~ hope it clears up by the weekend ~ take care, stay warm and drink lots of liquids x


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Sunglasses at the ready for dust and sunshine. Crutches and plaster cast ready to boot townsfolk out of the way. Sorted


That's our Flower ~ always positive combined with your sense of humour Hope your venture to the outside world goes without hitch ~ take care and let us know how you fared. xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

I've not posted since Saturday so here's a bit of a catch up
Sun 14.8 ~ may still be the after effects of the chinese I ate for tea on Saturday 
Mon 13.9 ~ no idea why
Tue 8.7 ~ 
Today 12.1 ~ no idea why

Re the higher numbers I did a ketone test yesterday which was 0.2


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well, the end of my 1st Diabetic Month.. I have been testing since Oct 9th the date I first acquired a meter.
> Since  that date I have completed a total of 81 tests.
> Mornings, before and after meals and some randoms. I do not test after meals I know have little affect. Plus the test strips here are costing in excess of £1.60 each.
> During that period I have recorded 1 reading at 7.1 the highest with the lowest recorded at 4.1
> Individual daily average highest 7, the 7.1 reading, and lowest 4.5
> The high readings were the 7.1 steamed rice dumpling half the size of a cricket ball and the 6.5 was after a huge double ground beef burger and salad in a triple layered bun.
> Across that time frame my monthly average was  4.9
> Allowing for the 10% margn of error in testing that could be either 4.4 or 5.4.
> Both still within the non diabetic range if I understand it correctly
> The initial reading given to my by my GP on Sept 28th was 7.8 and classed as diabetic.
> There seems to be a slight downward trend also as my weight decreased from 98 kilos to 89 kilos in that period which I would have anticipated..
> 
> I feel I may have some cause to query my initial diagnosis. I will continue this through November and December.
> 
> I trust my assumptions are correct.
> Tried to insert a graph but failed miserably.



Based on those averages, you’d have a Hba1c of 27 Vince which is low even for a non diabetic! 

I think you need to be questioning your diagnosis too, certainly doesn’t sound like your body is struggling to mount an adequate insulin response though I do realise you’re on Metformin. Be interesting to see what happens if you come off it.


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Oh lovely! I'll be going to b&m at some point this month, don't suppose you noticed if they do them in a size 6? will keep an eye out for them anyway  x


I got s/m, didn’t notice other sizes


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All you lovely peeps
At 5.40 today I was 4.4
Everyone have a great day


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Based on those averages, you’d have a Hba1c of 27 Vince which is low even for a non diabetic!
> 
> I think you need to be questioning your diagnosis too, certainly doesn’t sound like your body is struggling to mount an adequate insulin response though I do realise you’re on Metformin. Be interesting to see what happens if you come off it.


Encouraging words Amigo.Thanks  when I gett back I will see my GP nd revisit the whole issue.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Happy good Wednesday morning folks ~ I went to bed on a 4.6 three & half hours after eating lasagne & white garlic bread ~ and awoke to a 6.6 so now.......View attachment 5274


Been saying that ALL day WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a much better sleep last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 pre cat breakfasting and 5.3 afterwards.
May this Thursday treat you well.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.5 pre cat breakfasting and 5.3 afterwards.
> May this Thursday treat you well.


Those cats must take some wrangling!


----------



## Carolg

Not telling my fasting results. Easy to go off rails.but only for 1 day


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  VERY chilly here this morning so I'm off to get my fluffy slipper boots and cosy top on in a mo, 5.2 for me, have a nice day folks!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.2 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

A very crap 12 today - due to the fact I fell asleep last night almost immediately
After dinner and didn’t check for over 12 hours (slap my wrist)

Hey ho, another beautiful day in Cornwall!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Not telling my fasting results. Easy to go off rails.but only for 1 day


You're allowed on your birthday


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  VERY chilly here this morning so I'm off to get my fluffy slipper boots and cosy top on in a mo, 5.2 for me, have a nice day folks!  x


Chilly and foggy here too  Congrats on the House Special!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, lower then usual for a weekday. Must be because it's foggy, the DF got lost on her way here.


----------



## Flower

Ahh there you all are just appearing through the fog! Good morning it's an 8.9 today on the roller coaster ride 

Lovely to see a House Special @Kaylz


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> ...I'm going to hug the sides of buildings to stay in a straight line and hope I get there and back without any calamities!



Building-hugging is the new tree-hugging - didn't you know? Hope you got home unscathed, Flower.

Morning all. A rotund 9.0 here. Typical really since I'm seeing my endo tomoz - best up my Tresiba to show him/her I know how to tweak my basal...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.0 on this foggy morning for me. Recent basal tweaks seem to have paid off. Shouldn’t need changing for a week or two now


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 after a day in bed and got to go to work today, it's just a cold I am telling myself! 
Stay warm and well everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  VERY chilly here this morning so I'm off to get my fluffy slipper boots and cosy top on in a mo, 5.2 for me, have a nice day folks!  x


Fluffy slipper boots sound cosy and congrats for your house special. Stay warm and have a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody  I'm happy to say I had  much better BG this morning ~ it was 6.9 ￼￼ 

BG'S were great during the night with
9.7 @ 3:09am
7.5 @ 6:02am
and a horrible 17.9 at bedtime which hadn't changed much since teatime ~ no idea why


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Morning everybody  I'm happy to say I had  much better BG this morning ~ it was 6.9 ￼￼
> 
> BG'S were great during the night with
> 9.7 @ 3:09am
> 7.5 @ 6:02am
> and a horrible 17.9 at bedtime which hadn't changed much since teatime ~ no idea why


Good recovery Gill  What was your level before your evening meal, and what did you eat?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> Good recovery Gill  What was your level before your evening meal, and what did you eat?



Thanks @Northerner & my level before my evening meal was 17.1!! I ate homemade beef stroganoff & x2 McCain jacket potatoes ~ I bolused for the jacket potatoes (& you've jogged my memory here) but not for the stroganoff which had x3 tins of mushroom soup in & really awkward to work out the carbs for when I don't really know how much soup I've actually eaten ~ this will no doubt be the reason for the extremely high level  or could be the high at breakfast followed by the hypo at lunchtime ~ well I think so but maybe totally wrong

BG before lunch was 5.9 after a stubborn hypo of 3.1 then 3.1
BG at breakfast was 12.1


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Your evening meal looks I have been pretty well behaved @mum2westiesGill, though if your meal insulin included a correction it looks like the high BG meant it didn’t work so well. 

If you’d not been 17+ before eating I reckon it’d have pretty much perfect!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I trust you are all well.
Woke up to horrid 9.1 and not feeling good, no idea what’s up, all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I trust you are all well.
> Woke up to horrid 9.1 and not feeling good, no idea what’s up, all I want to do is sleep.


Sorry to hear this Lin  I hope that things improve for you as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Woke up to dead on 8. Just after I got into bed (at 7.30 this morning after night shift) I had a hypo, then was 5.5 (and probably still rising) when I went back to bed, so all things considered not actually too bad


----------



## Ditto

Run outta strips.  Annoying. 

Hoping to go for my flu jab tomorrow...if I can stop sneezing long enough...still "full of it" as we say around here. Hope it'll be okay to have a flu jab.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Run outta strips.  Annoying.
> 
> Hoping to go for my flu jab tomorrow...if I can stop sneezing long enough...still "full of it" as we say around here. Hope it'll be okay to have a flu jab.


I hope you can get the jab done @Ditto, I know they usually ask if you've had a recent infection, so you might get turned away


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> I hope you can get the jab done @Ditto, I know they usually ask if you've had a recent infection, so you might get turned away


The receptionist wanted me to come last week when I told her all my symptoms she just asked if I had a temperature but I didn't know. I'm gonna go anyways and see.  My sisters had their jabs ages ago, I'm lagging.


----------



## Barbara W

Evening late posting had to make a trip into Gorleston for some shopping and have my hair done 7.4 for me this morning . 

Well done on HS Kaylz 


Went to Gregg's on the way for my hair appointment and for lunch I bought a hot sausage roll walked 4-5 steps out of the shop was just about to take a bite then felt a smack on the back of my head and my sausage roll was snatched out of my hand by a greedy seagull  bag an all


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Evening late posting had to make a trip into Gorleston for some shopping and have my hair done 7.4 for me this morning .
> 
> Well done on HS Kaylz
> 
> 
> Went to Gregg's on the way for my hair appointment and for lunch I bought a hot sausage roll walked 4-5 steps out of the shop was just about to take a bite then felt a smack on the back of my head and my sausage roll was snatched out of my hand by a greedy seagull  bag an all


Oh no!  I lived in Folkestone for a couple of years and the seagulls were really aggressive  Hope you weren't hurt too badly and the seagull gets a tummy ache!


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Oh no!  I lived in Folkestone for a couple of years and the seagulls were really aggressive  Hope you weren't hurt too badly and the seagull gets a tummy ache!



Just surprised me more than anything yes agree hope it reeling around in agony with stomach pains lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Barbara W said:


> Evening late posting had to make a trip into Gorleston for some shopping and have my hair done 7.4 for me this morning .
> 
> Well done on HS Kaylz
> 
> 
> Went to Gregg's on the way for my hair appointment and for lunch I bought a hot sausage roll walked 4-5 steps out of the shop was just about to take a bite then felt a smack on the back of my head and my sausage roll was snatched out of my hand by a greedy seagull  bag an all




Oh no! Frightening


----------



## AJLang

After yesterday morning's hypo today I was 11.1. Oh well I carb count, match the insulin, try not to stress. Can't do much more than that (ok I admit that when I got the pump I delegated carb counting to Mark who had never done it before but he's excellent) c'est la vie
Tonight I thought stuff it I'm having a good gastroparesis day so it's Chinese takeaway with a carbs guesstimate.....and the food was flipping delish! Results will be in tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> After yesterday morning's hypo today I was 11.1. Oh well I carb count, match the insulin, try not to stress. Can't do much more than that (ok I admit that when I got the pump I delegated carb counting to Mark who had never done it before but he's excellent) c'est la vie
> Tonight I thought stuff it I'm having a good gastroparesis day so it's Chinese takeaway with a carbs guesstimate.....and the food was flipping delish! Results will be in tomorrow


Hope it's a pleasant surprise


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. Even if it's not I don't care because tomorrow I'm going to have fun  A pampering at the hairdressers in the morning and second row tickets to see Lulu in the evening  Makes me wanna Shout


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner. Even if it's not I don't care because tomorrow I'm going to have fun  A pampering at the hairdressers in the morning and second row tickets to see Lulu in the evening  Makes me wanna Shout


Wow what a great day you have planned, enjoy every minute of it hun!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Well it's Good Morning from me and Good Night to you .
At 5.12am I was 4.5
Today I am off to interiew recently graduated students for potential employment at a job fair for 2 days.
Should be an interesting experience agan if I can get through some of the fake qualifications, CV's and total over statements of their achievements and abilities.
I will  not  mention the pushy families extolling the "virtues" of their  darling offspring who are sittting with their heads stuck in their mobile phones watching some mornic online video while Mom, Pop, Grandmas, Grandpas, Uncles, Aunts, Cousins, Nephews et al get angry when you refuse to accept the little treasures for paid employment. 
"How dare you not give my 'little emperor' a job" 
These kids are 23 years old by the way.
Oh the Joys
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Well it's Good Morning from me and Good Night to you .
> At 5.12am I was 4.5
> Today I am off to interiew recently graduated students for potential employment at a job fair for 2 days.
> Should be an interesting experience agan if I can get through some of the fake qualifications, CV's and total over statements of their achievements and abilities.
> I will  not  mention the pushy families extolling the "virtues" of their  darling offspring who are sittting with their heads stuck in their mobile phones watching some mornic online video while Mom, Pop, Grandmas, Grandpas, Uncles, Aunts, Cousins, Nephews et al get angry when you refuse to accept the little treasures for paid employment.
> "How dare you not give my 'little emperor' a job"
> These kids are 23 years old by the way.
> Oh the Joys
> Have a good day everyone.


Hehe! Have fun Vince!  

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4,2 and on my way to Lisbon. Like Vince I will also be working with young people, but mine will be from different parts of the world who have had a difficult start, crom South Sudan, East Timor, Iraq and more. I expect it will be a wonderful inspiring experience.  I do feel tired and have a cold but will sleep on the plane!
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4,2 and on my way to Lisbon. Like Vince I will also be working with young people, but mine will be from different parts of the world, such as South Sudan, East Timor, Iraq and more. I expect it will be a wonderful inspiring experience.  I do feel tired and have a cold but will sleep on the plane!
> Have a great weekend everyone.


Safe journey, hope you can shrug off the cold soon


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 12.3 here...fffleurrrgh.  I think my OH must've snuck some sherry into last night's stir-fry...he KNOWS it makes me high, ho hum.

Yippee...it's Friday!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5298


I HATE Fridays


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Wow what a great day you have planned, enjoy every minute of it hun!  x


Thank you Kaylz. I'm really looking forward to it  Now the big question is do I or don't I enjoy the free prosecco at the hairdressers? I think I will also schedule in some lovely time with my duvet this afternoon


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A whopping 12.3 here...fffleurrrgh.  I think my OH must've snuck some sherry into last night's stir-fry...he KNOWS it makes me high, ho hum.
> 
> Yippee...it's Friday!


I'm nearly the same as you Bloden with a 12.1. I whacked in loads more insulin than I usually do with a Chinese. It went down to the low 4's at 1.30am and then up and up. Oops.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 to bed 5.6 this morning and I bet there some numbers inbetween. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I HATE Fridays


Because............?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Because............?


Means Monday is only 2 days away then 5 days toil


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Thought I had better test this morning after a carb fest of 3 slices of pizza, garlic bread & chips last night.  It's a 5.6.  I peaked at 7,1 after 3 hours after Pizza.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Thought I had better test this morning after a carb fest of 3 slices of pizza, garlic bread & chips last night.  It's a 5.6.  I peaked at 7,1 after 3 hours after Pizza.


That ain't bad Mark...


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ pre evening meal yesterday was 4.1 at 20.16hrs (Green pepper with homemade bol filling) and I awoke to an unexpected 8.7 today!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 11.2 for me today , damn you mash potato (but I really fancied it last night for dinner!)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a flat 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Means Monday is only 2 days away then 5 days toil


That's a pessimistic view of the weekend Vince ~ pack as much as you can into your two days off & the weekend will seem longer!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and I was a flat 6.0!


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.6 for me today have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. I'm really looking forward to it  Now the big question is do I or don't I enjoy the free prosecco at the hairdressers? I think I will also schedule in some lovely time with my duvet this afternoon


I say go for it! Enjoy yourself lol  duvet afternoon sounds fab too!  x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> I say go for it! Enjoy yourself lol  duvet afternoon sounds fab too!  x


Thank you Kaylz for the encouragement  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  VERY chilly here this morning so I'm off to get my fluffy slipper boots and cosy top on in a mo, 5.2 for me, have a nice day folks!  x


A rather belated congratulations on your House Special Kaylz xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning dearies , Bruce came home from his weekly shop last night with a lovely present for me, a pair of fleece star print pyjamas and seen as I'm obsessed with stars and fleecy pj's I was over the moon  LOL, oh and a packet of pink panther vanilla wafers that I will be sampling today haha, anyways it was a 6.4 for me this morning, hope all you lovely folks have a fantastic day!  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snuck under the wire with a 4.1 this morning. Would have been terrified about a long overnight low if I’d not been wearing a sensor that shows I was dropping gently from 6am. More basal tweaking then!


----------



## Flower

Atchooo! It's a sneezy 10.2 for me today. Why do people have to share their colds? ggrrr 

Off on the bus to share my cold today, I'm feeling generous


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A relatively reasonable 7.3 today. Time to download my data for the DSN - let’s see how much trouble I’m in today


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Atchooo! It's a sneezy 10.2 for me today. Why do people have to share their colds? ggrrr
> 
> Off on the bus to share my cold today, I'm feeling generous


Hope your cold clears up soon Flower. Take care on your travels today & every day x


----------



## Wirrallass

I had a bit of a restless night last night and daren't look in the mirror......


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I had a bit of a restless night last night and daren't look in the mirror......View attachment 5303


Omg you took a pic of me this  morning .
Hope you can cat up on some sleep later.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 8.1 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Omg you took a pic of me this  morning .
> Hope you can cat up on some sleep later.


Thanks Ljc ~ glad to see I'm not on my own this morning!! Will take a nap this afternoon x


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Morning folks ~ pre evening meal yesterday was 4.1 at 20.16hrs (Green pepper with homemade bol filling) and I awoke to an unexpected 8.7 today!
> View attachment 5299


Pleased to say that three and a half hours since my waking of 8.7 ~ my bgl is now 6.6


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

wirralass said:


> Pleased to say that three and a half hours since my waking ~ my bgl is now 6.6



Great number WL


----------



## temporary_spike

10.1 this morning from 10.4 last night, if only I'd started at the right number!


----------



## Amigo

Still above range at 7.5 and has been for a fortnight but I’m now on antibiotics and as all my inflammatory blood markers are up, I suspect my body is fighting an infection. It’s a wait and see 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Still above range at 7.5 and has been for a fortnight but I’m now on antibiotics and as all my inflammatory blood markers are up, I suspect my body is fighting an infection. It’s a wait and see
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Hope things improve for you soon @Amigo


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Atchooo! It's a sneezy 10.2 for me today. Why do people have to share their colds? ggrrr
> 
> Off on the bus to share my cold today, I'm feeling generous


Sharing is caring Flower.  Hope you get rid of your cold soon. x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I had a bit of a restless night last night and daren't look in the mirror......View attachment 5303


You have a hidden camera in my place I think WL


----------



## Barbara W

Flower said:


> Atchooo! It's a sneezy 10.2 for me today. Why do people have to share their colds? ggrrr
> 
> Off on the bus to share my cold today, I'm feeling generous



Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.2 today


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All
At 5.32 mine was 4.8 before bed it was 5.8
I am now off to Lalaland again
All have a great day in the UK,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> I HATE Fridays


I Like fridays as it’s the gateway to Saturdaybut like them better once they are past


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

7.9 here today. Time to get ready for the long journey home from Cornwall. Hope everyone has a great Saturday x


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.9 here today. Time to get ready for the long journey home from Cornwall. Hope everyone has a great Saturday x


Safe travels


----------



## Carolg

slept all night and woke to 8.8. Forgot tablets last night. Out today for haircut then shopping trip including lunch, coffee etc. Have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.9 here today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies , chilly start again with the seagulls creating as much noise as they possibly can , 5.6 here this morning, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Just wide of the mark with a 7.5 for me.
Steady with the bonfire toffee this weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a bit wet here! 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5 for me, have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning   3.7 today, it's the sheer variety I just can't get enough of!  

Have a good weekend but don't forget your pac a mac


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.7 today, it's the sheer variety I just can't get enough of!
> 
> Have a good weekend but don't forget your pac a mac


Oh goodness Flower, hope you get them up soon and feel better!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today (no mash last night). Miserable day out there so its nice to pack my suitcase ready for my holiday next Thursday.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone a nice 5.3 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning   3.7 today, it's the sheer variety I just can't get enough of!
> 
> Have a good weekend but don't forget your pac a mac


The DF certain keeps us on our toes. Never a dull moment lol.
Hope your levels have co e up now.


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Morning. I’m starting to feel better  still no idea whats up, except for my levels that is .
Woke to a much nicer 6.2 on meter and 10 mins later 5.5 Libre .
I activated this sensor an hour after plugging it in two days ago, so far I’m well happy with its results.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone a nice 5.3 this morning


Good morning AJ hope you had an excellent day yesterday!  x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning AJ hope you had an excellent day yesterday!  x


Good morning Kaylz. Yesterday was absolutely brilliant. Really great. Lulu was fantastic and I slept in this morning for the first time in ages  I hope you have a good day today x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. 4.6 for me this morning - which is a bit lower than I'd like ideally. Still more basal tweakery to go it seems. Ah well, it was OK for 48 hours earlier in the week, so I suppose I can't grumble


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning Kaylz. Yesterday was absolutely brilliant. Really great. Lulu was fantastic and I slept in this morning for the first time in ages  I hope you have a good day today x


Glad to hear it  you too!  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, a fantastic HS 5.2 for me, yay


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a fantastic HS 5.2 for me, yay


Congrats on the HS hun!  x


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a fantastic HS 5.2 for me, yay


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning Folks

Weird Went to bed on a 5.2, Woke up on a 5.2
The highest waking one I have had
Must have been someinthing I ate
Today off to get extra holes in my belts, never thought I would have to do that lol
Have a great day EVERYONE


----------



## New-journey

Congrats on your House Special and the extra hole in the belt.


----------



## Hazel

early doors for me - 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Weird Went to be on a 5.2, Woke up on a 5.2
> The highest waking one I have had
> Must have been someinthing I ate
> Today off to get extra holes in my belts, never thought I would have to do that lol
> Have a great day EVERYONE


A double House Special! Well done @Vince_UK  !  

Good morning  6.5 again for me this morning - bet it will be lower when I get my next Libre sensor on!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Congrats on your House Special and the extra hole in the belt.


Put 2 in haha advance planning lol


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.6, and heading home this afternoon, will be back for bed time. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.2. My overnight levels are all over the place!


----------



## AJLang

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning everyone. 4.6 for me this morning - which is a bit lower than I'd like ideally. Still more basal tweakery to go it seems. Ah well, it was OK for 48 hours earlier in the week, so I suppose I can't grumble


Mike although I obviously don't like you having to keep tweaking your basal I love your posts like this because it makes me feel more "normal" about all of the changes that I keep needing to make


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my wonderful extended family  not sure if its slightly warmer this morning or if it's the star print fleece pj's that Bruce bought me keeping me fine but I'm certainly not complaining, makes a nice change! Lol, anyways after having a pud of Greek yoghurt and raspberries last night (many of you will know this is a huge deal to me) I went to bed on a 5.3 so had to have a biscuit! (Looks like pud treats me better than some better things haha) and woke to a 4.5, anyways enough rambling, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Kaylz. I'm so glad that you had your pud of Greek yoghurt and berries and that your warm and cosy. Enjoy your day  x


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 4.6, and heading home this afternoon, will be back for bed time. Enjoy your Sunday.


Have a good trip home


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning Kaylz. I'm so glad that you had your pud of Greek yoghurt and berries and that your warm and cosy. Enjoy your day  x


For something so plain and to others 'boring' to me it was like I don't know how to explain it! Lol, just fantastic!  haha, and thank you AJ I hope you enjoy your day too!  x


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 here.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Have a good trip home


Thanks, can't wait to do my own cooking and be in my own bed. Next weekend I will be home for the first time for months!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my wonderful extended family  not sure if its slightly warmer this morning or if it's the star print fleece pj's that Bruce bought me keeping me fine but I'm certainly not complaining, makes a nice change! Lol, anyways after having a pud of Greek yoghurt and raspberries last night (many of you will know this is a huge deal to me) I went to bed on a 5.3 so had to have a biscuit! (Looks like pud treats me better than some better things haha) and woke to a 4.5, anyways enough rambling, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Fantastic! So happy to read this and understand it's a huge deal. Keep warm!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Greek yog and raspberries is FAR from boring, Kaylzy...and puds are very important IMHO.

Morning all. 4.4 here.

I'm having basal-tweakery problems too, @everydayupsanddowns.  If the temperature didn't' keep on veering between 12-25 degrees it'd be easier. We need a new name for autumn here in N Spain - aut-summer, summer-tumn...you get the idea!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Greek yog and raspberries is FAR from boring, Kaylzy...and puds are very important IMHO.


To some it would be haha, and my mum absolutely hates both so I'll only have to keep them away from Bruce! Lol x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> For something so plain and to others 'boring' to me it was like I don't know how to explain it! Lol, just fantastic!  haha, and thank you AJ I hope you enjoy your day too!  x


I often have that with packed lunch. Don’t think it boring. Love sound of your pj,s


----------



## Carolg

Right, back on to the track. 10.2 for me after a good night sleep. Carbs came in the window and my resistance went out. Was doing great,so get with the program Carol. Also have a wee infection in my finger, but that’s a good excuse lol. Have a lovely Sunday all. Keep well and warm


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I often have that with packed lunch. Don’t think it boring. Love sound of your pj,s


They were delicious!  and here's a link to the pj's they are fab!  
https://www.tesco.com/direct/ff-foil-star-print-fleece-pyjamas/548-6774.prd
 x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> They were delicious!  and here's a link to the pj's they are fab!
> https://www.tesco.com/direct/ff-foil-star-print-fleece-pyjamas/548-6774.prd
> x


Lovely. Like cuffs on ankles as they stay put. Saw fluffy onesie when out yesterday, and drooled, but warned my kids- not one for me, wouldn’t get to loo on time. Sorry tmi


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Lovely. Like cuffs on ankles as they stay put. Saw fluffy inzievar when out yesterday, and drooled, but warned my kids- not one for me, wouldn’t get to loo on time. Sorry tmi


I assume that's supposed to onesie? lol, yeah I like the look of them but would have the same problem haha x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I assume that's supposed to onesie? lol, yeah I like the look of them but would have the same problem haha x


Weird. Yes, it should have been onesie. Inzievar was the primary school I went to. iPad got a mind of its own


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, but only after a trip to hypoland at 3am. I'm on holiday, but haven't even done any walks yet, I was just sitting in the car being driven , or sitting in a coffee shop yesterday.


----------



## Ljc

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Weird. Yes, it should have been onesie. Inzievar was the primary school I went to. iPad got a mind of its own


Yeah I've sent some odd texts with predictive! Lol x


----------



## Ljc

Not read any posts yet, so I hope  all is well with you. 
Woke to 5.7 on meter 10 mins later Libre said 5.0, very happy with this sensor ! No more checks with meter for this sensor methinks


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, but only after a trip to hypoland at 3am. I'm on holiday, but haven't even done any walks yet, I was just sitting in the car being driven , or sitting in a coffee shop yesterday.


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Ljc

Meant to say, upto 5am I had a flatfish


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks on this sunny but brisk day. Awoke to a 6.1 at silly o'clock!


----------



## Ljc

How are you @wirralass.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> I'm having basal-tweakery problems too, @everydayupsanddowns.  If the temperature didn't' keep on veering between 12-25 degrees it'd be easier. We need a new name for autumn here in N Spain - aut-summer, summer-tumn...you get the idea!



Tweaktober?

Faffvember?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> Mike although I obviously don't like you having to keep tweaking your basal I love your posts like this because it makes me feel more "normal" about all of the changes that I keep needing to make



I am always more surprised when people can go for months with the same basal dose. A week or two without changes would be a long stretch for me!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> How are you @wirralass.


Pleased to say I'm not in as mucho pain that I was this time last week, thank you for asking Ljc. I've dropped off the daytime painkillers but still take them at bedtime & taking paracetamol during the day. I'm a walking Pharmacy atm ~ talk about shake me I'd rattle


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Pleased to say I'm not in as mucho pain that I was this time last week, thank you for asking Ljc. I've dropped off the daytime painkillers but still take them at bedtime & taking paracetamol during the day. I'm a walking Pharmacy atm ~ talk about shake me I'd rattle


Glad to hear things are improving wirralass


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Pleased to say I'm not in as mucho pain that I was this time last week, thank you for asking Ljc. I've dropped off the daytime painkillers but still take them at bedtime & taking paracetamol during the day. I'm a walking Pharmacy atm ~ talk about shake me I'd rattle


I’m glad things are beginning to ease a bit for you.


----------



## Amigo

I didn’t test on waking but was 7.3 after breakfast so obviously not too drastic this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear things are improving wirralass


Thank you


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I’m glad things are beginning to ease a bit for you.


Thank you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 4.3 for me today, after a lovely long sleep


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning all you wonderful peeps 
At 5.38 here I was 5.4
HAve a good day all


----------



## Wirrallass

......and yet another week has been and gone!!! Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ yawns! Not that long since I fell asleep then oesophagus reflux woke me up ughhhh! Yawns again! Tested a 9.3 ~ retested on another finger 10.3 I can't control my diabetes atm!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Hi folks ~ yawns! Not that long since I fell asleep then oesophagus reflux woke me up ughhhh! Yawns again! Tested a 9.3 ~ retested on another finger 10.3. I can't control my diabetes atm!
> View attachment 5359



How are you today. 
Ack reflux is horrid.  
Actually those numbers aren’t too bad considering your injury, painkillers etc. Mine were much higher after a nasty accident a couple of years ago. 
Try not to worry yours will come down in time. 
XXX


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I’ve been tweaking my basal insulin which seems to be fine........ for now .
Am now working on the  timing of my bolusing which is still a work in progress 
Am well happy with this overnight one  though


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks . I’ve been tweaking my basal insulin which seems to be fine........ for now .
> Am now working on the  timing of my bolusing which is still a work in progress
> Am well happy with this overnight one  though
> View attachment 5360


 

Practically a flatfish!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 on what looks like it will be a windscreen scraping morning. 
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> View attachment 5361
> 
> Practically a flatfish!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and it's freezing. On my way soon to Cheltenham, wishing I could go back to bed, so tired! 
Happy Monday to you all.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Hi folks ~ yawns! Not that long since I fell asleep then oesophagus reflux woke me up ughhhh! Yawns again! Tested a 9.3 ~ retested on another finger 10.3. I can't control my diabetes atm!
> View attachment 5359


Oh no, hope you can go back to sleep, the painkillers and pain does have a huge effect, sure your numbers will come down. As @Ljc says try not to worry though know that is difficult. Sending hugs.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a tad chilly out there today! An 8.4 for me today. Only today and tomorrow in the office to get through then I can go on my next holiday. 10 days in the lanzarote sunshine from Thursday onwards.


----------



## AJLang

I keep putting my basal up but my BG levels keep going up! 12.3 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a tad chilly out there today! An 8.4 for me today. Only today and tomorrow in the office to get through then I can go on my next holiday. 10 days in the lanzarote sunshine from Thursday onwards.


Have a wonderful holiday x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks , chilly start to the day but no noisy seagulls YET Haha, 5.5 here today, day in the house for me waiting for a delivery that better come as out early tomorrow Lol, have a nice day peeps!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks , chilly start to the day but no noisy seagulls YET Haha, 5.5 here today, day in the house for me waiting for a delivery that better come as out early tomorrow Lol, have a nice day peeps!  xx


Good morning Kaylz. I'm glad that the seagulls aren't bothering you x


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks . I’ve been tweaking my basal insulin which seems to be fine........ for now .
> Am now working on the  timing of my bolusing which is still a work in progress
> Am well happy with this overnight one  though
> View attachment 5360


Oooh that looks lovely


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning Kaylz. I'm glad that the seagulls aren't bothering you x


Good morning AJ, that's a couple of them started now but not too badly, the cat however is being a right noisy thing this morning lol x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.7 for me this frosty day.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

7.9 here, was 8.1 at 2am so at least I’m steady just a touch too high. More tweaks ahead. 

Back to the school run this morning, have already thrown up so at least I don’t need to worry about doing that in the playground!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 7.9 here, was 8.1 at 2am so at least I’m steady just a touch too high. More tweaks ahead.
> 
> Back to the school run this morning, have already thrown up so at least I don’t need to worry about doing that in the playground!


Steady levels are preferable to roller-coaster ones @grainger  You make throwing up sound part of your schdule!  Hope things settle in that department soon


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Have a wonderful holiday x


Thanks AJ. Im sure we will. x


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a tad chilly out there today! An 8.4 for me today. Only today and tomorrow in the office to get through then I can go on my next holiday. 10 days in the lanzarote sunshine from Thursday onwards.


The phrase 'well jell' springs to mind!  Bet you can't wait!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, bright and sunny here, haven't tested the outside temperature yet.
 4.7 here, despite lowering both basal doses yesterday.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> The phrase 'well jell' springs to mind!  Bet you can't wait!


Really looking forward to it. Its in the mid 20's out there at the mo.


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Steady levels are preferable to roller-coaster ones @grainger  You make throwing up sound part of your schdule!  Hope things settle in that department soon



Pretty much is haha! Week 18 and no signs of it going away so just plan for it no . Have to admit I’m being naughty and eating whatever I fancy in the mornings now as not worried about the spike as I throw it up... this morning chocolate brioche - delicious!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Hi folks ~ yawns! Not that long since I fell asleep then oesophagus reflux woke me up ughhhh! Yawns again! Tested a 9.3 ~ retested on another finger 10.3 I can't control my diabetes atm!
> View attachment 5359



Don’t worry WL, an injury brings out the neutrophils in your blood and they have a tendency to raise the blood glucose. I’m a 7.6 this morning which is unusual for me but injury and infection go hand in hand with raised glucose levels. They will settle when you’re feeling better 

It’s Baltic here this morning at 1 degree but wind chill says it feels like -6!


----------



## Hazel

sorry late posting - 6.2 earlier today


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon hope everybody had a great weekend, woke to 7.4 today. Bright and sunny here off on my second walk shortly. Have a good day everyone.

Have a great holiday Stitch x 

Wirralass don't stress to much agree with what everyone has said I'm sure it will settle down take care x


----------



## Amigo

Yes have a lovely holiday @Stitch147. Good move avoiding the chilly weather here!


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All From Shanghai
5.40 am here I was 4.7
Enjoy your day everyone and love life.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.1 when I got up, eventually!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day. 
Graph shows a long slow climb last night. 
Woke to 6.8 and and 19 mins later 7.6


----------



## AJLang

Good morning a completely unexplained 13.5 at 2am but the correction worked and I'm now 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.7 here.

Autumn has finally arrived. Let's hope it rains enough to replenish Spain's empty reservoirs...and quickly! I'm missing the freakishly warm/dry spell already.

Enjoy your holiday, Stitchy.


----------



## khskel

A rogue 8.6 for me. 6.8 after breakfasting the cats.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> A rogue 8.6 for me. 6.8 after breakfasting the cats.
> Have a goid day everyone.


Are your cats vampiric? Do they feed off the glucose in your blood?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. Last day in the office for 12 days.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  just a quick log in at the moment as have to get the bus in an hour and it's freezing AND wet out today , 5.7 for me today after a biscuit for a 5.4 last night, hope everyone has a fab day and will catch up later  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.2 for me today hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Carolg

10.9 for me, thank goodness the birthday chocs are finished. Good day all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.5 and looking forward to Pilates class and a long walk today. 
Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Are your cats vampiric? Do they feed off the glucose in your blood?


Not vampires but they seem to scare the living daylights out of the DF!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, from the dry side of the country, sun's out here in Suffolk, (though not for long I suspect)
6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, a 6.4 for me too


----------



## Amigo

I can’t get under 7 on a morning at the moment. Was 7.4 but yesterday didn’t go much higher than that for the rest of the day. 
I suspect the ‘other condition’ is impacting on waking figures and I can’t do much about that


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> I can’t get under 7 on a morning at the moment. Was 7.4 but yesterday didn’t go much higher than that for the rest of the day.
> I suspect the ‘other condition’ is impacting on waking figures and I can’t do much about that


Whilst not ideal, the good thing is that your levels appear consistent, without any wild swings - that's thought to be kinder to your microvascular system  Nonetheless, I hope things settle back below 7s soon


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Whilst not ideal, the good thing is that your levels appear consistent, without any wild swings - that's thought to be kinder to your microvascular system  Nonetheless, I hope things settle back below 7s soon



Yes good advice northerner and I do too. I’ve been reading about the effects of a very high white blood count on hyperglycaemia and as mine is nearly 10 times higher than normal, I probably should be grateful the bg’s are not higher. Chronic low-grade inflammation may be involved in the pathogenesis of insulin resistance and type 2 diabetes and as I have permanent low grade inflammation and sub clinical infection, it’s a tough battle!


----------



## Hazel

oh my, just wakened - 6.1.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks. After a more comfortable night I awoke to a 7.1. Still a tad high for me but not fretting about it because I have learned that worry is like a rocking chair ~ it gives you something to do but it doesn't get you anywhere! 
Take care x


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear things are improving @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear things are improving @wirralass


Thank you


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you


Hey WL, missing your banter, hope you feel better soon my lovely!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Hey WL, missing your banter, hope you feel better soon my lovely!  xx


Aw thanks K ~ hopefully back to my usual chirpy self real soon xxx


----------



## Vince_UK

Wakey! Wakey! in上海 Shang hai for me and Nite Nite to you all in 英国 Ying guo (England)
Went to bed on a 5.4 at 5.35am I woke on a 4.4
Have a good day all
晚安 wan an  (Goodnight)

In Mandarin diabetes is 糖尿病 pronounced tang niao bing


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 5379


You shoud be sleeping WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You should be sleeping WL


Haha! I'm having a night of insomnia ~ happens every now & then. I'll be a walking zombi by 11.00am! How are you?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning 7.3 for me today, have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.8 here. Trends? Ha! I should be so lucky...

Cold n wet today...keep warm and dry, peeps.


----------



## AJLang

6.7 before bed and had a meal that always keeps me stable....until now - 11.1!! Yet another increase in basal to a total of 34 (it was 24 when I started the pump five years ago).


----------



## Carolg

Not doing well at all. Got the “snackings ”. Going to come home from work tonight and clear out stuff and make a pot of winter soup.bg in double figures but know exactly why.
Cold here and dismal
Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Haha! I'm having a night of insomnia ~ happens every now & then. I'll be a walking zombi by 11.00am! How are you?


I feel like a walking zombie after a good nights sleep, so we should start a club.(I am the one with the sticky up hair) Hope you get a rest today and a sleep tonight.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 7.2 for me on waking which considering I had a dextrose supper was OK.  A slight cold and I was in and out if hypoland all day yesterday.
6.0 after breakfasting the cats.
Anyone want to buy a couple if BG reducing felines?
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. A 7.2 for me on waking which considering I had a dextrose supper was OK.  A slight cold and I was in and out if hypoland all day yesterday.
> 6.0 after breakfasting the cats.
> Anyone want to buy a couple if BG reducing felines?
> Have a good day everyone.


Would love a cat, but still working and wouldn’t be fair. Used to have 2 Siamese cats, beauties is one name for them, fiends from hell was another, but loved them dearly


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - very disturbed sleep, so feeling half slept.

Anyway, 4.9 today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning dearies  chilly here again today but never mind it is November lol, 5.5 for me this morning, have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.8 for me with a nice 'flatfish' overnight


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - very disturbed sleep, so feeling half slept.
> 
> Anyway, 4.9 today


Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well Hazel, I hope you have a better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 4.8 for me with a nice 'flatfish' overnight
> View attachment 5380


Fabulous!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 here but a random 13.6 at 3am so no idea what that’s about


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 4.8 for me with a nice 'flatfish' overnight
> View attachment 5380


Oh WOW . Very nice


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Had a busy morning, without giving tmi orrible tum upset.  Tested just now 7.3.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Had a busy morning, without giving tmi orrible tum upset.  Tested just now 7.3.


Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Had a busy morning, without giving tmi orrible tum upset.  Tested just now 7.3.


I hope that you feel much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Haha! I'm having a night of insomnia ~ happens every now & then. I'll be a walking zombi by 11.00am! How are you?


Bad WL  Nothing worse


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, joining the group who don't feel great. 5.4.
Wishing you all a good day despite any challenges.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, joining the group who don't feel great. 5.4.
> Wishing you all a good day despite any challenges.


Sorry to hear you're not feeling great, I hope things improve for you as the days progress  All that travelling catching up with you?


----------



## Wirrallass

I had a bit of a crazy on~off sleep last night hence the following:~
5.3 @ 02.01am (Just before eating two small slices of toast & butter!)
7.6 @ 04.31am post toast!
Waking: 6.4 @ 11.09am.
Have a good day folks and take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good morning 7.3 for me today, have a good day all.


Still maintaining the single numbers Barbara  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning dearies  chilly here again today but never mind it is November lol, 5.5 for me this morning, have a lovely day folks!  xx


Hey Kaylz ~ you're doing really well with your numbers lately ~ more confident now? xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Had a busy morning, without giving tmi orrible tum upset.  Tested just now 7.3.


Oh poo Ljc!  Hope your tum is more settled by the time you read this. Keep warm and hydrated x


----------



## Ditto

Morning, strips on the way. 

If you are 1,000 in American, what's that in UK? Insomnia all night so watched Medical Examiner and a poor fella didn't know he had D and popped off.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning, strips on the way.
> 
> If you are 1,000 in American, what's that in UK? Insomnia all night so watched Medical Examiner and a poor fella didn't know he had D and popped off.


This insomnia seems to be contagious Ditto!! A few of us had a sleepless night last night! So I watched the Films4men channel (not what you think) War films and war documentaries etc. x


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Morning, strips on the way.
> 
> If you are 1,000 in American, what's that in UK? Insomnia all night so watched Medical Examiner and a poor fella didn't know he had D and popped off.


That would be enormously high - 55 mmol/l and would just display as 'HI' on most meters


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, joining the group who don't feel great. 5.4.
> Wishing you all a good day despite any challenges.


Sorry you're not feeling too grand NJ ~ hope your feeling a bit better by now. A nice bowl of homemade soup or casserole to warm your cockles ~ then feet up relaxing on your settee with your favourite throw & keeping warm by the fire ~ not too close mind ~ or would it be better to just go to bed? x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> Still maintaining the single numbers Barbara  x



Thank you Wirralass , how are you doing hope your feeling much better X


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, joining the group who don't feel great. 5.4.
> Wishing you all a good day despite any challenges.



Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Barbara W

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Had a busy morning, without giving tmi orrible tum upset.  Tested just now 7.3.




Hope it settles down soon X


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Thank you Wirralass , how are you doing hope your feeling much better X


Although I'm still getting twinges of pain I've cut out the daytime painkillers they were spacing me out ~ just take them at night now. So getting there slowly ~ thank you for asking Barbara x take care x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.3 for me today. I had my retinopathy eye screening today, the lady who performed it said my eyes looked very healthy, so one less thing to worry about 

I hope everyone who is poorly, tired or not feeling good feels better soon xxx


----------



## Vince_UK

Hello
Good Morning ALL
at 5.41am I recorded a 4.8
Hope everyones night is restful and day successful


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5387


Late again WL   Having problems sleeping ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Late again WL   Having problems sleeping ?


You could say that Vince ~ story of my lifebut hey ho at least I'm still breathing


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Don’t worry WL, an injury brings out the neutrophils in your blood and they have a tendency to raise the blood glucose. I’m a 7.6 this morning which is unusual for me but injury and infection go hand in hand with raised glucose levels. They will settle when you’re feeling better
> 
> It’s Baltic here this morning at 1 degree but wind chill says it feels like -6!


Thanks Amigo ~ just catching up on posts ~ it never fails to surprise me that so many factors can impact our bgls and shoot them sky high ~ well mine at least ~ and it seems yours too atm ~ it's unusual for yours to be in the 7+ so I hope your numbers drop to your usual waking. Mine are all over the place atm but I've decided not to worry about them coz it doesn't get me anywhere. Take care x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thanks Amigo ~ just catching up on posts ~ it never fails to surprise me that so many factors can impact our bgls and shoot them sky high ~ well mine at least ~ and it seems yours too ~ it's unusual for yours to be in the 7+ so I hope your numbers drop to your usual waking. Mine are all over the place atm but I've decided not to worry about them atm it doesn't get me anywhere. Take care x


Like your attitude WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Wishing you all a good day
Woke to 7.0 earlier.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Hope you feel better soon! xx


Thankyou.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I hope that you feel much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Oh poo Ljc!  Hope your tum is more settled by the time you read this. Keep warm and hydrated x


Thank you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I am going to scream about my BG levels. I have increased my basal by so much - now on 35.95 units. I thought that maybe I'd put on weight but only by 1lb so no enough to make this much difference.
Oh well 12.0 this morning. It doesn't seem possible that only about 10 days ago I had a 3.1 in the morning. I am determined to get these levels more normal without hypos.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Thank you


Hope you're feeling better today Ljc ~ btw I love your new avatar x


----------



## Wirrallass

My numbers were all over the place again last night....
4.9 @ 22.57hrs
8.2 @ 04.42am
7.3 @ 06.49am
If only I hadn't eaten the two fried eggs butties at 01.00am I reckon my waking might have been high 5.0 or low 6.0! I live & learn.
Have a good day folks and take care x


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me and 6.4 post cat feeding. No feline induced level reduction this morning. I suppose there is a pattern there somewhere.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 7.3 here. Having a nightmare at the min as went to bed at 9, at 3am was 14.6!! No idea what’s going on, nothings changed.

Something else that I’m failing at today. Anyway stay and play at school today so best get organised.


----------



## Carolg

Can’t believe it. Slept all night. 10.1 for me. Discovered latte coffees made up in a cup. Bought some and had one yesterday. Looked at ingredients wow. Donating them to collegue


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Happy Diaversary Kaylz  x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Happy Diaversary Kaylz  x


Thank you  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.4 for me. Last day of current libre and new ones have not arrived yet


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A 4.8 for me with a nice 'flatfish' overnight
> View attachment 5380


Nice going, GG.  My BG looks more like Bart Simpson’s hair!

Morning all. 4.2 here. Happy D-d-d-diaversary, Kaylz (I’m cold!).


----------



## Ljc

To @Kaylz on your first Diaversary 
 
XXX


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling great, I hope things improve for you as the days progress  All that travelling catching up with you?


Thanks and probably it  is that, I have two more weeks away and then can rest!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. ( I was 4.5 at 3am).

Happy diaversary @Kaylz! Only a year in and you're a walking encyclopaedia of knowledge already!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Nice going, GG.  My BG looks more like Bart Simpson’s hair!


That made me laugh! It's what my Libre graph looks like a lot of the time, no flatfish round here.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9. I have a glorious day at home, catching up on  everything and relaxing. Feeling better after a slow day yesterday.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Happy Diaversary Kaylz, you are doing so well for just a year. Have a brilliant day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning.  a walloping great big 12.8 for me today after another hypo last night. I'm with the Bart Simpson hairdo crew at the moment.
The harder I try to get things stable the more I end up swinging from high to low. Time to take a step back and just be oh so calm about it.....

Happy diaversary @Kaylz , how fast has that year gone!  Thanks for introducing me to Lotus biscuits- yummy!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.2 for me and 6.4 post cat feeding. No feline induced level reduction this morning. I suppose there is a pattern there somewhere.
> Have a good day everyone.


You might need to check that your meter is working properly!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Happy Diaversary @Kaylz!  You've come a long way over the past 12 months - well done!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


I had to look up Diaversary K lol Happy Diaversary and you really are an inspiration.


----------



## Barbara W

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx




Happy diaversary day X


----------



## Barbara W

Late again but a 7.4 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just tested ~ It's taken me 10 hours to finally bring my bgl down by 1.7mmol from 8.2 @ 04.42am to 6.5 @ 14.55hrs So me's a happy bunny again! Phew! Going for a walk shortly in an effort to lower it even more.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx



...............ON YOUR 1st DIAVERSARY KAYLZ XXX


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  got some stuff ordered for Christmas yesterday so I've finally started shopping! Lol, it's also my first diaversary today, can't believe it's been a year already! Anyways 6.0 for me today, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Happy diaversary


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It was a 7.2 for me today.
Happy Diaversary @Kaylz


----------



## Vince_UK

Evening All
Bizarre, at 5.32 am today my reading was 6.5 hmmm.
Maybe the Alpen cereal bar I had before bed
Won't be doing that again.
Sleep well all and have a great day today tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Just tested ~ It's taken me 10 hours to finally bring my bgl down by 1.7mmol from 8.2 @ 04.42am to 6.5 @ 14.55hrs So me's a happy bunny again! Phew! Going for a walk shortly in an effort to lower it even more.


Well the walk did the trick ~ 1.08 miles and 2596 steps brought my level down to 5.4. Yeah!
BUT...... and this is the big BUT..... I called into the chippy on my way home and bought chicken flied lice for my tea which I absolutely regret now  Two & a half hours later I tested post meal and ......not surprised that my bgl was 8.1 with a rise of 2.7 which is an acceptable rise. I'm off now to walk around my home to shake off that 2.7


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Well the walk did the trick ~ 2596 steps brought my level down to 5.4. Yeah!
> BUT...... and this is the big BUT..... I called into the chippy on my way home and bought chicken flied lice for my tea which I absolutely regret now  Two & a half hours later I tested post meal and ......not surprised that my bgl was 8.1 with a rise of 2.7. I'm off now to walk around my home to shake off that 2.7


After my surprise morning reading WL I think I need to do a marathon. Take care it is late there and cold. I am surprised I walked 10 kms yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Evening All
> Bizarre, at 5.32 am today my reading was 6.5 hmmm.
> Maybe the Alpen cereal bar I had before bed
> Won't be doing that again.
> Sleep well all and have a great day today tomorrow.


Nah Vince! I'd blame that number on the fish flavoured BONES


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Nah Vince! I'd blame that number on the fish flavoured BONES


 LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks and probably it  is that, I have two more weeks away and then can rest!


Let's hope those two weeks will fly by NJ ~ you've covered a huge amount of mileage recently so no wonder you feel under par. You deserve some respite now so make the most of relaxing and enjoying your home comforts when those two weeks are up. There's nothing like your own home cooked food and comfy bed. Perhaps resume your Yoga and Pilates? Take care now x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Evening All
> Bizarre, at 5.32 am today my reading was 6.5 hmmm.
> Maybe the Alpen cereal bar I had before bed
> Won't be doing that again.
> Sleep well all and have a great day today tomorrow.


6.5 is an in range number Vince ~ don't be too hard on yourself just because it's higher than your normal waking of 4.6 ~ 5.0.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> 6.5 is an in range number Vince ~ don't be too hard on yourself just because it's higher than your normal waking of 4.6 ~ 5.0.


I always Panic lol, Had my All-Bran got to work, reading 5.5. Maybe the 6.5 was a roque one


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I always Panic lol, HAd my All-Bran got to work, reading 5.5. Maybe the 6.5 was a roque one


Try not to panic Vince tho I understand why you do. If you're not happy with the first test then do a second test, maybe on a different finger? How much walking did you do from when you had breakfast until you arrived at work and retested as this could explain the 1.1 drop?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Try not to panic Vince tho I understand why you do. If you're not happy with the first test then do a second test, maybe on a different finger? How much walking did you do from when you had breakfast until you arrived at work and retested? That would explain the 1.1 drop.





wirralass said:


> Try not to panic Vince tho I understand why you do. If you're not happy with the first test then do a second test, maybe on a different finger? How much walking did you do from when you had breakfast until you arrived at work and retested? That would explain the 1.1 drop.


Not much WL to be honest maybe 1 km. Maybe a roque result first off.


----------



## Wirrallass

FRIENDS


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.1 - better than a lot of my recent waking levels


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.8 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5 for me and 5.7 after sorting the cats out.
@Kaylz I hope your second year sees you grow in confidence.
Have a good day everyone, I'll be wrangling some errant code.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.1 for me, and good news is that Libre are arriving today . As usual, I'll still do a few days finger pricking before I put a new one on as I want these 3 to last into the NY.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  thank you guys for the diaversary wishes yesterday Lol, not much sleep due to the idiots from the pub screaming in the street most of the night  but hey I'm on a roll with this Christmas present business as got 2 more ordered yesterday, just Bruce's main present and my grandad left to go now  anyways was a 5.4 for me today, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.0 for me and on way to London soon for a wonderful meeting and hoping it open doors for my work. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  thank you guys for the diaversary wishes yesterday Lol, not much sleep due to the idiots from the pub screaming in the street most of the night  but hey I'm on a roll with this Christmas present business as got 2 more ordered yesterday, just Bruce's main present and my grandad left to go now  anyways was a 5.4 for me today, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Wow, impressed, I am a last minute person! 
Have a fab day too


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 10.1 - better than a lot of my recent waking levels


Hope your levels start behaving now, have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5410 FRIENDS


Good morning @wirralass that's early, hope you can sleep soon.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

What’s that strange noise that I hardly recognise? Oooh, it’s rain! Even when it’s forecast we don’t seem to get any.  Water shortages, here we come...


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Wow, impressed, I am a last minute person!
> Have a fab day too


So am I usually lol, still have to do for Bruce's side of the family but will get away to do that in a couple of weeks  x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Let's hope those two weeks will fly by NJ ~ you've covered a huge amount of mileage recently so no wonder you feel under par. You deserve some respite now so make the most of relaxing and enjoying your home comforts when those two weeks are up. There's nothing like your own home cooked food and comfy bed. Perhaps resume your Yoga and Pilates? Take care now x


Thanks and managing my Pilates most days, missing some classes though. I do love my work, but love nothing more than arriving back to my bed!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, and the sun is out for our last day in Suffolk.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  thank you guys for the diaversary wishes yesterday Lol, not much sleep due to the idiots from the pub screaming in the street most of the night  but hey I'm on a roll with this Christmas present business as got 2 more ordered yesterday, just Bruce's main present and my grandad left to go now  anyways was a 5.4 for me today, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Belated Diaversary wishes, Kaylz.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning all  thank you guys for the diaversary wishes yesterday Lol, not much sleep due to the idiots from the pub screaming in the street most of the night  but hey I'm on a roll with this Christmas present business as got 2 more ordered yesterday, just Bruce's main present and my grandad left to go now  anyways was a 5.4 for me today, hope you all have a fab day!  xx



Hope you grow in confidence for your next year Kaylz so you feel able to extend your range of foods x
Was missing yesterday. Had start of root canal work and nerve removed which wasn’t pleasant but seems a bit easier this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Hope you grow in confidence for your next year Kaylz so you feel able to extend your range of foods x
> Was missing yesterday. Had start of root canal work and nerve removed which wasn’t pleasant but seems a bit easier this morning


Thank you 
And oh no that sounds awful, I hope you feel better soon!!  xx


----------



## Ingressus

Morning Everyone mmm this is my first week on new insulin regime woke up at 13+ this morning not very good i called DB regional upped my insulin see where it goes, have a look at the stats i know everything is different by the way havnt had a drink for two weeks so carnt take that into account, im taking 28 lantus from 24 and humalog 4 to 8 and evening 6 to 8 if you can see an anomaly or advice let me know


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody & I hope you're all keeping well  I've not posted on here since Nov 2nd so here goes with a little catch up

Fri Nov 3rd
10.0

Sat Nov 4th
19.6 - maybe from dinner last night ~ Indian & ate out

Sun Nov 5th
12.3 ~ again maybe a rise from dinner ~ chinese takeaway

Mon Nov 6th
6.4

Tues Nov 7th
14.2 ~ ate chinese takeaway for dinner last night

Wed Nov 8th 
10.7

Thur Nov 9th
11.8

Today
12.3

apart from the mornings where I ate Indian or chinese I have no idea what the high morning readings are ~ lunchtime readings are perfect then I get a sudden rise at dinner which continues through to bedtime then holds perfectly until waking which is suggesting that my levemir is working as is should do but with high numbers ~ during the night my readings seem to drop ~ my DSN has suggested droping levemir by 2iu so from 8iu to 6iu which I started on Thursday evening & so far no change from bedtime to waking!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Wow, impressed, I am a last minute person!
> Have a fab day too


Yes - isn't that why the shops are open on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Northerner

Ingressus said:


> Morning Everyone mmm this is my first week on new insulin regime woke up at 13+ this morning not very good i called DB regional upped my insulin see where it goes, have a look at the stats i know everything is different by the way havnt had a drink for two weeks so carnt take that into account, im taking 28 lantus from 24 and humalog 4 to 8 and evening 6 to 8 if you can see an anomaly or advice let me knowView attachment 5412


Hi Simon - coo, that's a Novo-Nordisk diary, haven't seen one of those for years, I thought they'd stopped making them!  My observation would be that you're not fluctuating much overnight, the problem seems to be with your evening meal bolus being insufficient, leaving you high before bed. When do you take your lantus, is it before bed? There's an outside chance that it may be running out towards evening if so. Personally, I wouldn't have advised increasing both insulins as it makes it difficult to see where the problem may lie and how to overcome it. Ideally, I would have suggested you do a basal test first to see if your lantus dose is OK - if shown to be too low then increase that, then consider changing the meal bolus if necessary. Changing just one thing at a time helps to avoid confusion. You might want to ask your DSN about taking this approach.


----------



## Ingressus

Thanks, i take the Lantus on a morning now 28 from 24 thats sounds good changing one at a time keep the Bolus same and see what lantus does first i know i can go upto 8 if necessary im a little worried every time they do this i have to trust again .


----------



## Northerner

Ingressus said:


> Thanks, i take the Lantus on a morning now 28 from 24 thats sounds good changing one at a time keep the Bolus same and see what lantus does first i know i can go upto 8 if necessary im a little worried every time they do this i have to trust again .


You're going through a learning process Simon, it can take time and experience to get things settled down to an appropriate level. You'll start to get an instinctive feeling for what is required eventually, but for now it's a case of a little cautious experimentation and careful recording of results whilst you start to see patterns emerge


----------



## Amigo

A nasty big 7.9 for me....groan! 

Strange thing is it drops significantly after breakfast! 

The Dawn Phenomenon in action it seems


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks.
6.1 @ 04.17am then back to sleep to awaken @ 09.44am to a 6.5 Happy with this.
Take care and have an enjoyable weekend x


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning Peeps
Had a little lie in this morning
At 6.17 am I showed a 5
Off to make some coffee need to wake this body up
The Shanghai Marathon tomorrow so the centre of this HUGE metropolis and its 30+ million people will be hell on earth.
Together the population of Shanghai and Beijing  combined it is higher than that of the UK in total.
Going to avoid that at all costs.
Have a great day All


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I hope you all have a good day.
5.6 today and am starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.3 for me this morning, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Morning Peeps
> Had a little lie in this morning
> At 6.17 am I showed a 5
> Off to make some coffee need to wake this body up
> The Shanghai Marathon tomorrow so the centre of this HUGE metropolis and its 30+ million people will be hell on earth.
> Together the population of Shanghai and Beijing  combined it is higher than that of the UK in total.
> Going to avoid that at all costs.
> Have a great day All


Not taking part then, Vince?   

Good morning  6.9 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning . I hope you all have a good day.
> 5.6 today and am starting to feel a bit better.


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  hope you are all Well, twas a lotus induced 6.0 for me this morning Lol, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Not taking part then, Vince?
> 
> Good morning  6.9 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in


Will give it a miss this year I think lol


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 5420


A bit warm!  Mind you, my first marathon, in 1984, was run in temperature of 30C  (Sheffield in June!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> A bit warm!  Mind you, my first marathon, in 1984, was run in temperature of 30C  (Sheffield in June!)


That is hot for the UK , N
Less than 25C here the long thremals go on and they complain about the cold. Here's me walking around in short sleeved shirts and they think I am strange lol


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> That is hot for the UK , N
> Less than 25C here the long thremals go on and they complain about the cold. Here's me walking around in short sleeved shirts and they think I am strange lol


Reminds me of when I was in Russia in 1980. It was March, and between October and April they turn all the heating in the buildings up to 11 and seal all the windows  Children are almost spherical when they go out as they have that many layers of clothes on  We had to walk round the corner to a restaurant for our meals - only a short distance from the hotel - and we were castigated all the way for not wearing coats by the locals!  Mind you, it was Moscow and -10C, but it was such a relief to get a brief moment in the cool air!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here. This is the longest roller coaster ride I’ve ever been on, haha.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.8 for me. 
My 3 new libre arrived yesterday so I'll be back on one sometime mid to end of next week. I'll definitely be able to use them by the 'use by' date as it is *30 Sept 2018* !


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Reminds me of when I was in Russia in 1980. It was March, and between October and April they turn all the heating in the buildings up to 11 and seal all the windows  Children are almost spherical when they go out as they have that many layers of clothes on  We had to walk round the corner to a restaurant for our meals - only a short distance from the hotel - and we were castigated all the way for not wearing coats by the locals!  Mind you, it was Moscow and -10C, but it was such a relief to get a brief moment in the cool air!


Know EXACTLY what you mean N


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Northerner 6.9 for me but the cats have reduced that to 5.8
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 4.3 today. 
I need to brave town usually avoid it on a Saturday, deep breath, goodwill to all......


Have a good stable bg weekend all


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 4.3 today.
> I need to brave town usually avoid it on a Saturday, deep breath, goodwill to all......
> 
> 
> Have a good stable bg weekend all


Hope all goes well @Flower, take care


----------



## Bloden

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 5.8 for me.
> My 3 new libre arrived yesterday so I'll be back on one sometime mid to end of next week. I'll definitely be able to use them by the 'use by' date as it is *30 Sept 2018* !


My new Spanish sensors are for Sept 2018 too. It’s a miracle!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Reminds me of when I was in Russia in 1980. It was March, and between October and April they turn all the heating in the buildings up to 11 and seal all the windows  Children are almost spherical when they go out as they have that many layers of clothes on  We had to walk round the corner to a restaurant for our meals - only a short distance from the hotel - and we were castigated all the way for not wearing coats by the locals!  Mind you, it was Moscow and -10C, but it was such a relief to get a brief moment in the cool air!


The abject lunacy is N they complain about the cold, will not invest or spend money on heating then sit in their houses with their padded winter jackest on and thermals etc with ALL WINDOWS OPEN for fresh air in one of the most air poluted cities next to Beijing in China lol. That is also a fact. Totally bemuses me their lack of logic sometimes.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 5.6 and have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Just doing last minute packing before coming home from Suffolk.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. Slept a wee bit later. 10.1 for me. Recharged my wi fit batteries, so thinking about a wee bit exercise. Good news is, dentist yesterday, half intense scale and polish, X-rays and no other treatment except s/p 2bd bit.lots of chat about link with gum disease n diabetes, but dentist is  lovely and realistic about expectations re health and dental health.
Have a good day all


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.2 today. Slowly getting closer to target. Have a great Saturday all


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.2 today. Slowly getting closer to target. Have a great Saturday all


I hope you have a good day with less nausea, great number!


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.9 this morning but not a good night with the throbbing root canal and then rotten cramp. Oh for an uninterrupted night’s sleep!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good _afternoon _folks ~ It was 6.5 @ 02.45am ~ then had a very long lie in today and awoke to a not surprising 6.7! I know what my downfall was!
Hope you all have a stress free and pain free weekend ~ take good care of yourselves folks x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning . I hope you all have a good day.
> 5.6 today and am starting to feel a bit better.


Good to hear this Lin..and thank you x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning from me and Goodnight to you all
I just surfaced and mine is 4.9 today
Sweet dreams all and happy day tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

G'Morning to you Vince and thanks. Are you observing the Shanghai marathon today or have other plans?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> G'Morning to you Vince and thanks. Are you observing the Shanghai marathon today or have other plans?


From the comfort of my Sofa  NO WAY will I tackle the hell hole Shanghai Central will be today. Subway Buses Roads all will be crowded like you would not believe.
I have some Chinese friends competeing and they are currently and avidly sending me millions of photos and it hasn't even started lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Belated Diaversary wishes, Kaylz.


I love your new Avatar Mark ~ kitties are so cute are they yours?


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks x


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear you’re still suffering sleepless nights, Wirralass. How are your sore ribs? (it was ribs, wasn’t it? Too early, brain no worky).

Morning all. 6.7 here.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies , I'm fed up of being cold so later I will be on Amazon looking for a lovely fleece covered hot water bottle! Lol, 5.4 for me this morning and I'm away to get my phone on charge now, fear not I will be back on the laptop Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.6 on this cold morning. Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies , I'm fed up of being cold so later I will be on Amazon looking for a lovely fleece covered hot water bottle! Lol, 5.4 for me this morning and I'm away to get my phone on charge now, fear not I will be back on the laptop Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day  xx


That's a wonderful plan! Still no heating?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> I love your new Avatar Mark ~ kitties are so cute are they yours?


They are the kittens of my first cat I got.  Gave away the ginger one & kept the other who is now 5 years old.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> That's a wonderful plan! Still no heating?


Get an hour of it in the afternoon but its not enough really, more worried about the 27th as I wont be able to get a hot lunch as had a letter through yesterday saying the electric will be off from 10-12  lol xxx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies , I'm fed up of being cold so later I will be on Amazon looking for a lovely fleece covered hot water bottle! Lol, 5.4 for me this morning and I'm away to get my phone on charge now, fear not I will be back on the laptop Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day  xx


It's 19C here K, sunny, warm and for a change a blue sky.
OOOHHHH The hardshps I suffer.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks yawn yawn ~ another sleepless night, yawns & rubs eyes ~ my non waking is 7.1 today ~ so right now...........
 
Hope everyone is as well as can be x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A nice 5.7 here, so close to target here’s hoping tomorrow.

Have a little boy with croup so no sleep last night, today will be a long day!


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies , I'm fed up of being cold so later I will be on Amazon looking for a lovely fleece covered hot water bottle! Lol, 5.4 for me this morning and I'm away to get my phone on charge now, fear not I will be back on the laptop Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day  xx


Asda do thermal tshirt type tops and nice thermal socks.i am a definite thermal gal


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Get an hour of it in the afternoon but its not enough really, more worried about the 27th as I wont be able to get a hot lunch as had a letter through yesterday saying the electric will be off from 10-12  lol xxx


Could you not buy a flask, heat up soup and have that for lunchxx just a thought


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Morning all. A nice 5.7 here, so close to target here’s hoping tomorrow.
> 
> Have a little boy with croup so no sleep last night, today will be a long day!


Poor wee mite. If he sleeps, can you get a wee nap as well


----------



## Carolg

9.6 for me, at least down a wee bit. Lovely here but looks cold out


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Could you not buy a flask, heat up soup and have that for lunchxx just a thought


Thats so not fair Carolg I was just about to suggest that myself


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Sorry to hear you’re still suffering sleepless nights, Wirralass. How are your sore ribs? (it was ribs, wasn’t it? Too early, brain no worky).
> 
> Morning all. 6.7 here.


Thank you Bloden. Yes I bruised my ribs & injured my right shoulder ~ both still a tad painful but finding it easier to breathe now. Oh and my  brain no worky at the best of times


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Asda do thermal tshirt type tops and nice thermal socks.i am a definite thermal gal


I've been looking at thick tog socks on Amazon and may as well just get stuff from there as doing bits and bobs for Christmas and Bruce's birthday


Carolg said:


> Could you not buy a flask, heat up soup and have that for lunchxx just a thought


There's only certain soups I've tried and I wont be able to get any of it before then unfortunately xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Forgot to post earlier, 6.8 for me today 

@Kaylz, you are waking to some excellent numbers lately!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies , I'm fed up of being cold so later I will be on Amazon looking for a lovely fleece covered hot water bottle! Lol, 5.4 for me this morning and I'm away to get my phone on charge now, fear not I will be back on the laptop Lol, hope everyone has a lovely day  xx


Kaylz you need to feed yourself good & proper  to get some flesh on you then you wont feel the cold as much ~ but in the meantime a fleece covered hot water bottle will surfice til then plus your new fleece pj's that Bruce bought you xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> It's 19C here K, sunny, warm and for a change a blue sky.
> OOOHHHH The hardshps I suffer.


Ooooo don't tell 'er that Vince, Kaylz is living in extreme inclement weather somewhere North of the border!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. A nice 5.7 here, so close to target here’s hoping tomorrow.
> 
> Have a little boy with croup so no sleep last night, today will be a long day!


I see your 5.7 has put you in a better frame of mind today grainger, nice one
Aw sorry to read your little laddie is poorly ~ anxious time for you to hear him croup. Here's something for him.....


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, a tad chilly, will have to wrap up for riding later ( though I get really hot during the lesson, and we all gradually strip off, leaving our instructor to carry all our coats back up to the barn afterwards)


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Kaylz you need to feed yourself good & proper  to get some flesh on you then you wont feel the cold as much ~ but in the meantime a fleece covered hot water bottle will surfice til then plus your new fleece pj's that Bruce bought you xx


The suns out just now but its rather windy out there so its still not heating up  wonder what I'm getting for my birthday on Wednesday? Hopefully more fleece pj's! LOL xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> The suns out just now but its rather windy out there so its still not heating up  wonder what I'm getting for my birthday on Wednesday? Hopefully more fleece pj's! LOL xx


Well I hope you receive some practical presents K  rather than boxes of chocs or cds xx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Well I hope you receive some practical presents K  rather than boxes of chocs or cds xx


Boxes of chocs wouldn't be a bad thing , cd's would be as I don't have a cd player! Haha x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Get an hour of it in the afternoon but its not enough really, more worried about the 27th as I wont be able to get a hot lunch as had a letter through yesterday saying the electric will be off from 10-12  lol xxx



I thought you had sandwiches for lunch from your posts Kaylz? If both gas and electric are off, fill a flask as Carol suggests. 
I have the opposite problem with this ‘burning blood syndrome’. It was probably no more than 5 degrees here through the night, we have no heating on, I can’t wear clothes to bed and I still need to splash cold water all over myself during the night! I’m like a walking radiator!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I thought you had sandwiches for lunch from your posts Kaylz? If both gas and electric are off, fill a flask as Carol suggests.
> I have the opposite problem with this ‘burning blood syndrome’. It was probably no more than 5 degrees here through the night, we have no heating on, I can’t wear clothes to bed and I still need to splash cold water all over myself during the night! I’m like a walking radiator!


I do but I generally have a hot egg or something on it lol, I really cant get warm at all haha x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I do but I generally have a hot egg or something on it lol, I really cant get warm at all haha x



You need a nice flask for your birthday so you can keep soup and coffee in 

Believe me, it’s no fun being hot all the time. I’ve seen me go out and stand barefoot in the snow and I’m not kidding!  Obviously not now as a diabetic before I get warning letters! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> I thought you had sandwiches for lunch from your posts Kaylz? If both gas and electric are off, fill a flask as Carol suggests.
> I have the opposite problem with this ‘burning blood syndrome’. It was probably no more than 5 degrees here through the night, we have no heating on, I can’t wear clothes to bed and I still need to splash cold water all over myself during the night! I’m like a walking radiator!


Gosh that bad Amigo in which case I'll borrow you to heat up my flat!seriously tho it must be a nightmare for you especially during the summer months. I'm never going to complain again!


----------



## Carolg

I am a cold tattie probably due to thyroid being out of kilter just now and weight loss. I’ve definitely started to layer up and hate being cold. Started winter warmer meals, and making chilli tonight, after the scalding coffee I am drinking. Got my winter woolies out and gloves but no hat or scarf yet. Big knitted slippers, furry dressing  gown, central heating, but do get in to a cold bed as I get warmer quicker... odd. Sorry amigo that you are such hot stuff amigo. Both extremes are rubbish


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody ~ hope you've all had a great weekend  since Friday.....
Saturday no waking test 
Sunday 13.8
When are the high levels going to dissappear?  The only time I'm getting in range levels now seems to be lunchtime then mixed at dinnertime then higher ie in the teens from bedtime to waking argghh!!! I even tested ketones earlier today & they were 0.1


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening everybody ~ hope you've all had a great weekend  since Friday.....
> Saturday no waking test
> Sunday 13.8
> When are the high levels going to dissappear?  The only time I'm getting in range levels now seems to be lunchtime then mixed at dinnertime then higher ie in the teens from bedtime to waking argghh!!! I even tested ketones earlier today & they were 0.1


I wish I could advise you Gill I really do but I'm Type2 and clueless when it comes to Type1 Humalog and Levemir I sincerely hope you can find a way to improve your levels, I can see its obviously a nightmare & headache for you, Good luck and take care x


----------



## Vince_UK

Just saying Good Morning/Good nIght today 
Running low on strips so didn't test this morning. Waiting for the delivery but it is running late because of the Onlline Shopping Day "Single Day' where they spent somthning like 17 billion pound in one day online. 
Can you believe that?
So, consequently there are 1,000's of delivery guys running all over the place here.
They get paid by the delivery and use anything from Trucks to hand carts.
Last year a few of them died from exhaustion in during the aftermath of this annual spend fest.
So off to get my ALL-BRAN
Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Just saying Good Morning/Good nIght today
> Running low on strips so didn't test this morning. Waiting for the delivery but it is running late because of the Onlline Shopping Day "Single Day' where they spent somthning like 17 billion pound in one day online.
> Can you believe that?
> So, consequently there are 1,000's of delivery guys running all over the place here.
> They get paid by the delivery and use anything from Trucks to hand carts.
> Last year a few of them died from exhaustion in during the aftermath of this annual spend fest.
> So off to get my ALL-BRAN
> Sweet Dreams everyone



Consumerism at its worst Vince!  Have a good day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Consumerism at its worst Vince!  Have a good day.


It is totally obscene here Amigo.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just saying Good Morning/Good nIght today
> Running low on strips so didn't test this morning. Waiting for the delivery but it is running late because of the Onlline Shopping Day "Single Day' where they spent somthning like 17 billion pound in one day online.
> Can you believe that?
> So, consequently there are 1,000's of delivery guys running all over the place here.
> They get paid by the delivery and use anything from Trucks to hand carts.
> Last year a few of them died from exhaustion in during the aftermath of this annual spend fest.
> So off to get my ALL-BRAN
> Sweet Dreams everyone


Oh you're awake I see ~ good morning (in your world) did you sleep well. I didn't ~ won't elaborate except I wont be having a late night. Have a good day whatever you're doing.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh you're awake I see ~ good morning (in you world) did you sleep well. I didn't ~ won't elaborate except I wont be having a late night. Have a good day whatever you're doing.


Sweet Dreams WL. You do need a good nights sleep I hope you get one. Awake and now at work WL. Have an exhibition to do in Shanghai this week. Oh Joy!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince_UK said:


> It is totally obscene here Amigo.


The updated figure Amigo is $29 Billion
Oh the credit card debt lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me this chilly morning


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.9 for me..have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

@mum2westiesGill Sorry to hear you’re high and unsure what to do.  Can you ring your DSN and have a good old session with him/her to get you back on track? I wish I could advise you, but I don’t feel qualified - I only just manage to keep on top of things myself. 

One question tho: Do you use correction doses? 
Also, when I’m really high, I eat less carb and bulk the meal out with veggies so that I don’t go hungry...then I get on my exercise bike for some gentle pedalling if I’m still high. 

Morning all. 5.2 here - ooer, a HS.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.4 here today. Off to vampire soon for liver blood tests for Thursday appt and HbA1c. 
With reducing my basal slightly and the changes to my lunch and evening ratios the pesky afternoon hypos have stopped and I'm not so near hypo land overnight. Consequently, I'm guessing my HbA1c will have gone up a little, but that is good as I am avoiding hypos. We will see later in the week


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and on my way soon to Bradford and tomorrow Middlesbrough, it's freezing here. Keep warm everyone and have a good day,


----------



## Kaylz

Morning all  5.5 for me on this wild windy morning, not too bothered about the weather as will be waiting in most of the week for all the deliveries due! Lol, more searching for presents today too, anyways hope all you lovely folk have a great day!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.2 here - ooer, a HS.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

I’ll join you @New-journey with a 5.4.
Day at home today with a poorly little one - so lots of Disney for me!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I’ll join you @New-journey with a 5.4.
> Day at home today with a poorly little one - so lots of Disney for me!


That's a great number! I hope your little one gets better soon and you have a good day too.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.2 here. This is what happens when you forget your evening dose of Levemir! (*hangs head in shame*)

Congrats on the HS, Bloden!


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all. 8.2 here. This is what happens when you forget your evening dose of Levemir! (*hangs head in shame*)
> 
> Congrats on the HS, Bloden!


Oops, but could be a worse number! So easy to do and no need to feel shame.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> @mum2westiesGill Sorry to hear you’re high and unsure what to do.  Can you ring your DSN and have a good old session with him/her to get you back on track? I wish I could advise you, but I don’t feel qualified - I only just manage to keep on top of things myself.
> 
> One question tho: Do you use correction doses?
> Also, when I’m really high, I eat less carb and bulk the meal out with veggies so that I don’t go hungry...then I get on my exercise bike for some gentle pedalling if I’m still high.
> 
> Morning all. 5.2 here - ooer, a HS.


Congrats on HS!


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning, can't post reading ran out of strips should be here today or tm.
Bright here but quite breezy and cold, more logs on the fire for me today. 

Your post sounds like me all over Carolg I hate being cold and have resorted to hat, gloves and scarf since yesterday it was bitter here.  


 Hope your son gets well soon Grainger.


----------



## Barbara W

Bloden said:


> @mum2westiesGill Sorry to hear you’re high and unsure what to do.  Can you ring your DSN and have a good old session with him/her to get you back on track? I wish I could advise you, but I don’t feel qualified - I only just manage to keep on top of things myself.
> 
> One question tho: Do you use correction doses?
> Also, when I’m really high, I eat less carb and bulk the meal out with veggies so that I don’t go hungry...then I get on my exercise bike for some gentle pedalling if I’m still high.
> 
> Morning all. 5.2 here - ooer, a HS.




Congrats on your HS


----------



## Ljc

Not read any posts yet, so I hope you are all ok .
I’m feeling so much better  still got a very iffy  tum , the good thing is I’m keeping my loo roll makers out of the red .
Woke to 6.3 and am off to make myself a nice mug of coffee


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ at long flippin' last I had a very sound sleep last night! My waking 6.9 will do ~ for now! Take care all x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> @mum2westiesGill Sorry to hear you’re high and unsure what to do.  Can you ring your DSN and have a good old session with him/her to get you back on track? I wish I could advise you, but I don’t feel qualified - I only just manage to keep on top of things myself.
> 
> One question tho: Do you use correction doses?
> Also, when I’m really high, I eat less carb and bulk the meal out with veggies so that I don’t go hungry...then I get on my exercise bike for some gentle pedalling if I’m still high.
> 
> Morning all. 5.2 here - ooer, a HS.


Ooooooer indeed Bloden ~ well done on your House Spec!


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 5.7 this morning after a dead straight line on the Libre after going to bed with 5.1 and two JBs (I usually drop by around1.5 in the middle of the night). When I looked back, I hadn’t been out of range since 6.00pm , including dinner followed by a choccie Magnum I found in the freezer. I only relate this because it’s so unusual not to find at least a mini spike somewhere. I certainly won’t wait for a repeat before showing up again


----------



## rosjean

6.4 good this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Night and Good Morning from very wet and totally depressing weather in Shanghai.
When it rains here boy  does it rain!
Strips arrived the equivalent of £50 for  box of 25.
At 5.44am  I show a 4.7
I am not off to stand at an Airconditioning Exhibition in the Centre of Shanghai for 3 days, well 1 when I appoint someone else to do it for me (evil grin).
Subway will be a nightmare.
Enjoy your life Everyone and Stay Positive.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Sparking up a new Libre sensor in a couple of hours after a fortnight's cold turkey


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Woke to 6.3. After a few mins I remembered I had to activate a new sensor unexpectedly yesterday , so decided to test it against my meter. 

 
Well happy with the sensor as I activated it straight away.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all 6.7 after having a snack at bed time as was 5.1 then. 
A long day today and rather tired, it's a coffee day! 
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 for me.

Sunshine again? Spain needs rain!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me.
I hope Diabetes day treats you all well.


----------



## Carolg

8.0 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.3 here.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  feeling sorry for myself as I burnt the roof of my mouth last night  Lol, 5.2 for me today, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, nearly a House Spesh, congratulations on yours, Kaylz!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  feeling sorry for myself as I burnt the roof of my mouth last night  Lol, 5.2 for me today, have a fab day folks!  xx


Sorry to hear about the burnt mouth  But congrats on the House Special!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.6 here today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ oh my goodness me, my meter showed a walloping 8.4 today!!!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ oh my goodness me, my meter showed a walloping 8.4 today!!!
> 
> View attachment 5483


Morning WL, hope they come down and settle soon  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Off to the Dentist after lunch ~ possibly two extractions Hope you're all having a good start to the day folks, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  feeling sorry for myself as I burnt the roof of my mouth last night  Lol, 5.2 for me today, have a fab day folks!  xx


Another house special Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning WL, hope they come down and settle soon  xx


Morning Kaylz thanks so do I ~ Hope your sore mouth isnt sore for too long ~ i know what this feels like x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  feeling sorry for myself as I burnt the roof of my mouth last night  Lol, 5.2 for me today, have a fab day folks!  xx


I hope the culprit wasn't sausages K


----------



## Vince_UK

Silly question if I may. Why is a 5.2 called a House Special?
I know i can be thick sometimes


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Silly question if I may. Why is a 5.2 called a House Special?
> I know i can be thick sometimes


A while ago, now lost in the mists of time, on the forum it was decided that a waking number of 5.2 was neither too low nor too high, but just right (in fact, bog standard average!) and it's stuck ever since.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> A while ago, now lost in the mists of time, on the forum it was decided that a waking number of 5.2 was neither too low nor too high, but just right (in fact, bog standard average!) and it's stuck ever since.


Thanks Robin for enlightening me


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Night and Good Morning from very wet and totally depressing weather in Shanghai.
> When it rains here boy  does it rain!
> Strips arrived the equivalent of £50 for  box of 25.
> At 5.44am  I show a 4.7
> I am not off to stand at an Airconditioning Exhibition in the Centre of Shanghai for 3 days, well 1 when I appoint someone else to do it for me (evil grin).
> Subway will be a nightmare.
> Enjoy your life Everyone and Stay Positive.


G'morning Vince ~ guess who had a second night running of solid sleep? Enjoy your time at the Exhibition if you can!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Off to the Dentist after lunch ~ possibly two extractions Hope you're all having a good start to the day folks, take care x


I hope all goes well at the dentists, @wirralass


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

13.3 for me today, but I've woken up full of cold, I've twisted my knee and  it hurts and it's that time of the month (always affects my levels for a couple of days), so a combination of the above.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I hope all goes well at the dentists, @wirralass


Thanks Northie but just had a phone call rescheduling my appointment to Friday afternoon


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> G'morning Vince ~ guess who had a second night running of solid sleep? Enjoy your time at the Exhibition if you can!


WL did. Great you will feel much better tthat's good. I escaped the exhibition at 3pm lol I have "delegated" for the next 3 days. Hate standing there especially when everyone speaks Chinese. As long as the money comes in I don't care lol


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Off to the Dentist after lunch ~ possibly two extractions Hope you're all having a good start to the day folks, take care xView attachment 5484



Hope all goes well at the dentist WL (on Friday now). I’m back there Thursday. My bg’s have elevated since I started this root canal treatment and morning levels remain far too high at 7.7. Weird thing is they drop to good levels after a decent breakfast!


----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks Amigo  ~ I don't envy you the root canal milarky, its buddy painful ~ not surprised your levels are high atm. My root canal treatment was done in a 40min appt. I'm trying to ignore my high levels because I know what's causing them so once my bruised ribs & shoulder injury recover ~ and after teeth extractions ~ I'm hoping my levels will become more stable again. Good luck with your next root canal treatment


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.4 for me.
> 
> Sunshine again? Spain needs rain!


Will send some over to you post haste ~ we're swimming in the stuff!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Thanks Amigo  ~ I don't envy you the root canal milarky, its buddy painful ~ not surprised your levels are high atm. My root canal treatment was done in a 40min appt. I'm trying to ignore my high levels because I know what's causing them so once my bruised ribs & shoulder injury recover ~ and after teeth extractions ~ I'm hoping my levels will become more stable again. Good luck with your next root canal treatment



It’s taking a total of 5 appointments WL because of my immune compromised status. In the meantime I’ve had a front tooth missing since the beginning of Oct, continuing discomfort and am sick of being in dentist chairs! 

And I wonder why my bg’s have jumped! 

Hope yours stabilise soon hun.


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 12 not at 12 every test yesterday was 12 strange, spoke to dbn this morning upped dose another 4 clicks on each thats 12 units since last week phew always nervous and sets my mind back on corrections.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I hope the culprit wasn't sausages K


No it was chicken lol x


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Strips have come and it was 6.7 @ 5.21am but then I went back to bed (well, sofa) and 6.7 @ 10.34am. I'd say that was steady!

Last night 8.6 @ 11.23pm and could have been a lot worse I can tell you.  I went bonkers Sunday in the PoundBakery...

Happy Diabetes Day!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Strips have come and it was 6.7 @ 5.21am but then I went back to bed (well, sofa) and 6.7 @ 10.34am. I'd say that was steady!
> 
> Last night 8.6 @ 11.23pm and could have been a lot worse I can tell you.  I went bonkers Sunday in the PoundBakery...
> 
> Happy Diabetes Day!


Steady as she goes as 'they' say! Good for you for not succumbing to all those lovely baked goodies ~ good self discipline there Ditto


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Strips have come and it was 6.7 @ 5.21am but then I went back to bed (well, sofa) and 6.7 @ 10.34am. I'd say that was steady!
> 
> Last night 8.6 @ 11.23pm and could have been a lot worse I can tell you.  I went bonkers Sunday in the PoundBakery...
> 
> Happy Diabetes Day!


Briliant Post Ditto  Top Form


----------



## Ditto

> Good for you for not succumbing to all those lovely baked goodies ~ good self discipline there


I wish! I had a meat and potato pie, a bean and sausage pasty, a tuna mayo brown sarnie, 1 pkt Walkers crisps and followed that little lot with a plain KitKat and a plain Bounty, with two bottles of water. Later when I came home I then had a traditional Cornish Pasty with other stuff and another for breakfast the following morning. There's a reason I'm diabetic, I'm a food addict. 

I've stopped now as the strips have come. Phew. I've got to get my Paul McKenna CD going again...


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> A while ago, now lost in the mists of time, on the forum it was decided that a waking number of 5.2 was neither too low nor too high, but just right (in fact, bog standard average!) and it's stuck ever since.


Thanks for asking vince, I also wondered


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Thanks Amigo  ~ I don't envy you the root canal milarky, its buddy painful ~ not surprised your levels are high atm. My root canal treatment was done in a 40min appt. I'm trying to ignore my high levels because I know what's causing them so once my bruised ribs & shoulder injury recover ~ and after teeth extractions ~ I'm hoping my levels will become more stable again. Good luck with your next root canal treatment


I am lucky, my dentist will not let me feel pain. Gave me a gentle rebuke during a really difficult extraction, as I didn’t tell her I could feel something. Root canal was absolutely pain free. She even uses “bubble gum” gel to numb gums before injection. A perfect star


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> It’s taking a total of 5 appointments WL because of my immune compromised status. In the meantime I’ve had a front tooth missing since the beginning of Oct, continuing discomfort and am sick of being in dentist chairs!
> 
> And I wonder why my bg’s have jumped!
> 
> Hope yours stabilise soon hun.


Good luck with your treatments


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> I am lucky, my dentist will not let me feel pain. Gave me a gentle rebuke during a really difficult extraction, as I didn’t tell her I could feel something. Root canal was absolutely pain free. She even uses “bubble gum” gel to numb gums before injection. A perfect star



Oh the procedure didn’t hurt Carol. She’s careful to the point of obsession as I bleed more easily with low platelets and infect easily too. It’s been afterwards. This open cavity is still very inflamed despite being covered. I’ve been given prophylactic antibiotics but they’re hard on the tum! 
I actually feel sorry for my dentist because I’m a tricky patient and I’m not a dental wimp...honest!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good NIght / Good Morning All
I recorded 4.8 at 5.36 am today
Sweet dream all and have a ball tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 Libre/6.1 blood test - happy enough with that, and a nice overnight flatfish


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very pleased to be 4.8 after so many double figure waking levels recently


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 Libre/6.1 blood test - happy enough with that, and a nice overnight flatfish



Morning all. 4.1 here. It looks like my poor flatfish suddenly flipped over and died at around 3am, LOL.

Aw, I really feel for you, @Amigo, and with everything else you have to put up with - a gentle ((hug)) from me.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  6.3 meter 4.8 Libre 
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a respectable 5.9 
Happy Ides of September everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.4 for me today. After 5 days of finger pricking ( about as much as I can take ), I've just activated a new libre so back onto that shortly.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Oh the procedure didn’t hurt Carol. She’s careful to the point of obsession as I bleed more easily with low platelets and infect easily too. It’s been afterwards. This open cavity is still very inflamed despite being covered. I’ve been given prophylactic antibiotics but they’re hard on the tum!
> I actually feel sorry for my dentist because I’m a tricky patient and I’m not a dental wimp...honest!


Oh, I’m so glad to hear this, but not about your pain and after effects. I am a bit of a dental wimp, I wouldn’t be a dentist for love nor money.good luck with rest of treatment


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ 7.1 today which is an improvement on yesterdays 8.4. 
My luck has run out ~ after two consecutive nights of solid sleep I never slept a darn wink last night. Hey ho!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies , 5.6 last night so lotus before bed and a 5.6 this morning, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5 for me after working in Bradford yesterday and not able to eat a proper meal. Plan this morning in Middlesbrough to find delicious low carb veggy food before I start work at 1. So hungry, oh well! 
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.3 for me after a good sleep. Cold and dreech here today.going to wrap up Christmas crocs and sweeties tonight... you’ve guessed, so I don’t be tempted.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies , 5.6 last night so lotus before bed and a 5.6 this morning, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Morning Kaylz and Happy Birthday  , any treats planned? Have an amazing wonderful day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies , 5.6 last night so lotus before bed and a 5.6 this morning, hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Thanks Kaylz you too ~ wow you're creating some good numbers lately ~ looks like you're getting them down to a fine art, well done you x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A rubbish 10.0 today but due to 2.9 hypo at 3am.

@Kaylz happy birthday!! Hope you have a great one x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5 for me after working in Bradford yesterday and not able to eat a proper meal. Plan this morning in Middlesbrough to find delicious low carb veggy food before I start work at 1. So hungry, oh well!
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


Ah NJ sorry to hear that ~ you can't be doing with feeling hungry ~ this is the worst thing about working away from home isn't it ~ hope Middlesbrough can offer you a better food service x


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys  @New-journey no not much planned at all lol x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Ah NJ sorry to hear that ~ you can't be doing with feeling hungry ~ this is the worst thing about working away from home isn't it ~ hope Middlesbrough can offer you a better food service x


I had no time yesterday but have all morning, so will find!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here two days running!


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 9 this morning not great but better under new regime 2nd best ever


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5 for me after working in Bradford yesterday and not able to eat a proper meal. Plan this morning in Middlesbrough to find delicious low carb veggy food before I start work at 1. So hungry, oh well!
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.



The Green Room restaurant on Borough Road, in the Boro is a vegetarian/vegan restaurant NJ and opens at 11.30am I understand. They’ll do you what Teesside is renowned for, a Parmo but vegetarian style!


----------



## Amigo

A better but not impressive 7.3 for me.

The battle continues...one meal at a time!


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.1 here. It looks like my poor flatfish suddenly flipped over and died at around 3am, LOL.
> 
> Aw, I really feel for you, @Amigo, and with everything else you have to put up with - a gentle ((hug)) from me.



Thanks Bloden, very much appreciated


----------



## Ingressus

Amigo said:


> The Green Room restaurant on Borough Road, in the Boro is a vegetarian/vegan restaurant NJ and opens at 11.30am I understand. They’ll do you what Teesside is renowned for, a Parmo but vegetarian style!



Mmm Parmo loll with the garlic sauce 2am stop it Simon dont live far so i might try the Green Room


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 9.42pm but really I was up twice before...which counts as a dawn reading? I get up around 4 or 5 then go on the sofa, then I'm up again a bit later on and get on the recliner...I never know when to take my first reading.


----------



## Pine Marten

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 9.42pm but really I was up twice before...which counts as a dawn reading? I get up around 4 or 5 then go on the sofa, then I'm up again a bit later on and get on the recliner...I never know when to take my first reading.


Likewise...being of a certain age I'm usually up for a trip to the loo around 4am or so. Then the cat usually wakes me up before 6am, and I tend to get up properly about 7.15. 

And (this sounds daft) but I've had higher readings first thing ever since the clocks went back the other week, not massively high but higher than I was used to, ie in the 6s rather than in the 5s. I haven't managed to exercise much lately as life has been busy, so maybe that's the reason... it was 6.0 this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> The Green Room restaurant on Borough Road, in the Boro is a vegetarian/vegan restaurant NJ and opens at 11.30am I understand. They’ll do you what Teesside is renowned for, a Parmo but vegetarian style!


Thanks for this! I went to the Museum of Modern Art which has a wonderful cafe, may go to Green Room now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good NIght/Morning all, 
晚安大家早安 (wan an daja zao an) 
at 5.34 am I showed 4.9.
Have a pleasant night all and a successful day tomorrow in whatever you do.
The glass is never half empty it is always half full.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 9.42pm but really I was up twice before...which counts as a dawn reading? I get up around 4 or 5 then go on the sofa, then I'm up again a bit later on and get on the recliner...I never know when to take my first reading.


Class Ditto, Class


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Nice overnight flatfish that turned into a leaping salmon as soon as I hauled my body downstairs


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Nice one Alan .


Woke to 6.6 meter 5.1 Libre. Was sailing too close to the wind last night so had two gingernuts, this is what happened , flatfish before that though


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me. Off to see the vampires before work to see how the manky bone marrow is behaving.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for me. Off to see the vampires before work to see how the manky bone marrow is behaving.
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope the news is good @khskel


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for me. Off to see the vampires before work to see how the manky bone marrow is behaving.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me this morning. Rotten night sleep. Choc before bed, and unrelated but got a pea shaped lump on sole of foot. Now black n blue and painful. No idea what that’s all about. Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me this morning. Rotten night sleep. Choc before bed, and unrelated but got a pea shaped lump on sole of foot. Now black n blue and painful. No idea what that’s all about. Have a good day all


Please have it checked out Carol


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me this morning. Rotten night sleep. Choc before bed, and unrelated but got a pea shaped lump on sole of foot. Now black n blue and painful. No idea what that’s all about. Have a good day all


Needs checking Carol   Good luck with it


----------



## AJLang

Lovely smooth line in the 5's all night until around 3am it started climbing and had jumped up to 11.8 by 7am!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Please have it checked out Carol


Will do Northerner.and vince. Only appeared on Sunday and found discoloured on Tuesday night. Strange


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Lovely smooth line in the 5's all night until around 3am it started climbing and had jumped up to 11.8 by 7am!


Your salmon leapt higher than mine!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Will do Northerner.and vince. Only appeared on Sunday and found discoloured on Tuesday night. Strange


Hope it turns out to be something and nothing, but don't let them fob you off either!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  5.2 lotus to bed 5.2 on waking, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.9 after snacks at bed time. Long journey home tonight and away again Sunday, who created my busy schedule, oh it's me! 
Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 lotus to bed 5.2 on waking, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Congrats on HS! So did you have a small piece of Birthday cake? Any treats? 
Whatever you did I hope it was very special.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 and no rise yet, due to a cheeky midweek glass of red wine last night, but I am expecting a salmon as soon as my feet hit the floor.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.9 on waking and a 5.3 post dog sorting. My flatfish behaving quite well overnight.
Yesterday my libre was reading about  1mmol lower than blood readings and my lower limit is set at 4.2 so not too concerned re the libre showing the dip into the red about 3am.


----------



## grainger

Morning al. 3.7 - not the best way to start the day!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning al. 3.7 - not the best way to start the day!


I hope your day gets better and you feel ok.


----------



## Robin

And there we go, all I did was go to the loo and put the kettle on..


----------



## Wirrallass

G'morning folks ~ a rather high 8.2 today ~ my average 7/14 is 7.2 so room for improvement still.
Pre evening meal yesterday 5.5 ~ post meal 3hrs 6.5.
Take care everyone, hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 lotus to bed 5.2 on waking, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


More House Specials!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz Wow 2 house specials eh?! Looks like you're managing your diabetes much better now.....


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 6.0 for me today. 

Off to give nearly an armful of blood away for pump clinic now, hope it's a good vintage


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Congrats on HS! So did you have a small piece of Birthday cake? Any treats?
> Whatever you did I hope it was very special.


No cake, not quite that far on yet, but without any help from the psychology department I'd say I'm doing pretty well, treated myself to a bacon roll and bar of chocolate for lunch lol x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> No cake, not quite that far on yet, but without any help from the psychology department I'd say I'm doing pretty well, treated myself to a bacon roll and bar of chocolate for lunch lol x


You are doing brilliantly well and those treats show this!  Was the chocolate delicious? Amazing how far you have come whilst you wait for your appointment, any update on this?
PS I still don't eat normal  Birthday cake as scared what will happen!


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning al. 3.7 - not the best way to start the day!


Snap!  3.7 for me too...my salmon sank to the bottom and died... Down, Tresiba, down!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Your salmon leapt higher than mine!


Ha ha my salmon is still competing 13.8 now with ketones starting to develop!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps  5.2 lotus to bed 5.2 on waking, hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


A Double House Special K Brilliant


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> You are doing brilliantly well and those treats show this!  Was the chocolate delicious? Amazing how far you have come whilst you wait for your appointment, any update on this?
> PS I still don't eat normal  Birthday cake as scared what will happen!


Its the same chocolate I have on a Sunday but was nice to have it as a change during the week haha, no update on psychology appointment yet but I have an appointment with Paul on Tuesday so will ask him about it then x


----------



## Ingressus

Woke up at 11 this morning not good but i know why?


----------



## Ingressus

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Nice overnight flatfish that turned into a leaping salmon as soon as I hauled my body downstairs
> 
> View attachment 5525 View attachment 5526


Wow your good


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Ha ha my salmon is still competing 13.8 now with ketones starting to develop!


 I hope things settle for you soon Amanda {{{HUGS}}} No-one likes a salmon with such a spring!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> Woke up at 11 this morning not good but i know why?


Its better than not knowing Ingressus


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I hope things settle for you soon Amanda {{{HUGS}}} No-one likes a salmon with such a spring!


Thank you Alan. This salmon has so much spring it's ridiculous my BG is still going up despite two corrections since 7am!!!! Today's challenge is staying out of A&E and feeling well for Mark's birthday celebrations which start tomorrow  #feelingdetermined


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. This salmon has so much spring it's ridiculous my BG is still going up despite two corrections since 7am!!!! Today's challenge is staying out of A&E and feeling well for Mark's birthday celebrations which start tomorrow  #feelingdetermined



Hope things stabilise AJ. You can’t afford to be in the hospital for Mark’s birthday! 

A 6.8 for me this morning and the dentists later for more torturous root canal work


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Hope things stabilise AJ. You can’t afford to be in the hospital for Mark’s birthday!
> 
> A 6.8 for me this morning and the dentists later for more torturous root canal work


Hope the appointment isn't too uncomfortable {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Hope things stabilise AJ. You can’t afford to be in the hospital for Mark’s birthday!
> 
> A 6.8 for me this morning and the dentists later for more torturous root canal work


Thank you Amigo - I'm doing everything I can and I'm following all of the sick day rules. Still got ketones and counting the minutes until my next lot of anti-nausea tablets  but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will manage it by myself.
Poor you with the root canal work. I think you are very brave. I hope it goes better than you expect.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning, received my test strips with the post this morning so no waking numbers for a few days but tested a short time ago 2 hours after brekky was 6.1

Double whammy Kaylz on HS well done. 
Good luck Amigo at the dentist. 
AJL keep that determination going and enjoy your husbands birthday 

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Barbara W

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 for me. Off to see the vampires before work to see how the manky bone marrow is behaving.
> Have a good day everyone.



Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> G'morning folks ~ a rather high 8.2 today ~ my average 7/14 is 7.2 so room for improvement still.
> Pre evening meal yesterday 5.5 ~ post meal 3hrs 6.5.
> Take care everyone, hope y'all have a good day.
> View attachment 5532




Morning Wirralass I think we've all had numbers like that and wonder why   Post meal is a good result, hoping you are sleeping better and your aches and pains have disappeared


----------



## Barbara W

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me this morning. Rotten night sleep. Choc before bed, and unrelated but got a pea shaped lump on sole of foot. Now black n blue and painful. No idea what that’s all about. Have a good day all



Morning hope you get that looked at ASAP sounds painful x


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 6.7. Reasonably straight line overnight on the Libre, but I was shocked to see a very early morning drop below the range to around 3 or maybe a little less. I hadn’t woken up. It lasted about an hour then went back to normal. That is very strange indeed. Couple of things - if I don’t wake for hypos any longer, I’m in deep s**t. Second thing, if I’d corrected that hypo I’d have been high all night.

Or is this a Libre glitch? (that’s my best guess)

And yes, I did check how many Dextro tabs were by the bed, so I hadn’t taken them without remembering. Any ideas, gang?


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Any ideas, gang?


Were you perhaps lying on the sensor during that period?


----------



## mikeyB

The sensor is currently towards the inside of the left arm. I do occasionally turn on to my left side while asleep, but as that is a difficult manoeuvre in my present state, that’s unlikely. But I’m still thinking it’s a Libre glitch, simply because I didn’t wake up and it self corrected. The reason I mentioned it was to see if anyone else had seen such a thing.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> The sensor is currently towards the inside of the left arm. I do occasionally turn on to my left side while asleep, but as that is a difficult manoeuvre in my present state, that’s unlikely. But I’m still thinking it’s a Libre glitch, simply because I didn’t wake up and it self corrected. The reason I mentioned it was to see if anyone else had seen such a thing.


I sometimes get a dip and a rise back to where it was before, ( a symmetrical 'v' shape) and like Northie, I assumed it was because I was squashing the sensor in some way, because I have never woken up for them, whereas I still do if I'm genuinely hypo.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> The sensor is currently towards the inside of the left arm. I do occasionally turn on to my left side while asleep, but as that is a difficult manoeuvre in my present state, that’s unlikely. But I’m still thinking it’s a Libre glitch, simply because I didn’t wake up and it self corrected. The reason I mentioned it was to see if anyone else had seen such a thing.


I do dip into the red sometimes overnight, but suspect that might be because my sensors tend to read a bit lower than true. Of course, I don't use basal, so don't have the concerns there that most people do.


----------



## AJLang

On quite a few occasions I've scanned during the night and had the Libre say that I'm in the 2's but when I've checked with a finger prick  I've been in the 4's and 5's and no subsequent hypo.
However I thought I have good hypo awareness but some nights I've scanned with the Libre, the Libre says that I'm hypo, I've had no hypo symptoms, but the finger prick has confirmed the hypo.


----------



## AJLang

Barbara W said:


> Good morning, received my test strips with the post this morning so no waking numbers for a few days but tested a short time ago 2 hours after brekky was 6.1
> 
> Double whammy Kaylz on HS well done.
> Good luck Amigo at the dentist.
> AJL keep that determination going and enjoy your husbands birthday
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well x


Thank you Barbara. I managed to get rid of the ketones at 1pm and BG is now in the 7's. I feel rough but at least my levels are sorted


----------



## Ditto

7.8 @ 6.25 for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Night and Good Morning All
Question??? If I prick my finger to much will I go to sleep for 100 years like Sleeping Beauty and have to be woken up with a Kiss?
This morning at 5.40 am my little machine showed a 4.5.
It's  wonderful  to be alive so enjoy every second you can.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

I don't mean to scare you so early ~  but this is how I look every morning!! Arrgh!! Now where's my coffee?!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0/6.1 for me today  Another flatfish/salmon scenario


----------



## Bloden

Vince_UK said:


> A Double House Special K Brilliant


Special K - is that your nickname, @Kaylz?

Morning all. 4.4 here.

It’s that time of year again - the Vegadeo Poultry Festival! The bars were full of champion poultry-showers from all over Europe last night. Can’t wait to see this year’s (monster) pigeons, turkeys, chickens, etc. 
Aaah, life in the country...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A snotty 7.2 on waking but the cats caught the leaping salmon and a more respectable 6.2 now.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, and a 5.1 from frosty Cheshire today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

@Bloden it never used to be but I've had worse lol

4.8 here and a very frosty start, hope everyone has a fab day!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

It’s friday! A crappy 8.5 here and a beautiful cough and cold to go with it - Blergh 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here on this cold and frosty morning,


----------



## AJLang

What a night! Shocked at 2am that my BG was 16 (on Libre and meter) so had correction recommended by my pump. Woke up at 5.30am with a 2.1 !!!  60g carb got me to7.1. I feel wrecked and my gastroparesis didn't like needing that much carb.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> What a night! Shocked at 2am that my BG was 16 (on Libre and meter) so had correction recommended by my pump. Woke up at 5.30am with a 2.1 !!!  60g carb got me to7.1. I feel wrecked and my gastroparesis didn't like needing that much carb.


I hope you feel better, that sounds so so difficult. I hope you can relax today.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It’s friday! A crappy 8.5 here and a beautiful cough and cold to go with it - Blergh
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


I hope you feel better soon and can rest this weekend. Is your son still ill?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.5 and happy to get home at midnight last night. I can't wait to make my own soup and hot meals, seem to have just eaten salad and snacks for a few days.
Keep warm everyone and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> I hope you feel better, that sounds so so difficult. I hope you can relax today.


Thank you New-Journey. Fortunately I'd already planned a relaxed day for today after being ill yesterday. Today's priorities are having a nice Lush bath bomb bath, wrapping Mark's birthday presents and then enjoying a nice glass of wine in the bar whilst he goes ice skating this evening


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> What a night! Shocked at 2am that my BG was 16 (on Libre and meter) so had correction recommended by my pump. Woke up at 5.30am with a 2.1 !!!  60g carb got me to7.1. I feel wrecked and my gastroparesis didn't like needing that much carb.


Really sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope that you start to feel much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It’s friday! A crappy 8.5 here and a beautiful cough and cold to go with it - Blergh
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


Hope the cough and cold don't hang around too long, get well soon!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Really sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope that you start to feel much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Northerner


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a lowly 3.4 today. The only way is up... I hope!

Salmon, flatfish, prize European poultry..I had to check I was on the right forum! 

I hope everyone feeling poorly starts to feel better today


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> I don't mean to scare you so early ~  but this is how I look every morning!! Arrgh!! Now where's my coffee?!
> View attachment 5556



That did make me laugh loving the quotes pmsl


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning on this very frosty chilly day, a 7.3 for me this morning , hope everyone who is feeling unwell feel better soon, Have a good day all. X


----------



## khskel

AJLang said:


> What a night! Shocked at 2am that my BG was 16 (on Libre and meter) so had correction recommended by my pump. Woke up at 5.30am with a 2.1 !!!  60g carb got me to7.1. I feel wrecked and my gastroparesis didn't like needing that much carb.


Ouch


----------



## Amigo

A 7.5 for me 

Hope your appointment went well @khskel...I know all about manky bone marrow! 


Hope you feel better soon @AJLang


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, a lovely 2.5 for me this morning.  Not entirely sure how I got dressed and on a train but I'm at work now so zombie me did it apparently lol!


----------



## Northerner

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, a lovely 2.5 for me this morning.  Not entirely sure how I got dressed and on a train but I'm at work now so zombie me did it apparently lol!


Oh dear  I hope you managed to get dressed *before* you got on the train!  Hope things are more settled as the day progresses


----------



## Sprogladite

Northerner said:


> Oh dear  I hope you managed to get dressed *before* you got on the train!  Hope things are more settled as the day progresses


Thankfully yes...wouldn't want to inflict that on my colleagues haha! Thank you, me too lol  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks on this 8°C overcast damp squid of a Friday morning! Enjoyed a good nights sleep for a change but then overslept ~ a more acceptable 6.5 for me today ~ pleased with this. Take care folks, Saturday is just around the corner. x


----------



## mikeyB

I also had a satisfying 6.5 this morning, which was actually lower than the temperature outside. I think the UK is upside down today with temperatures.


----------



## Ditto

6.5 @ 4.46am watched a bit of telly, Red Dwarf and last instalment of Brideshead Revisited and then dozed back off on the sofa. Jarred awake by the phone then forgot to measure for the rest of the day because I was out retail therapying with sister and daughter. Christmas vouchers came, yay!  Got to try and get two measures in now before bed!


----------



## Vince_UK

At 5.40 am, Accu-Check say 5.2
Good morning/night everyone from a very cold, wet, miserable Shanghai.
Temperature plummeted 
Need to go sausage shopping today yummy
Always spare a thought for those who perhaps are less fortunate tthen ourselves. My Father always taught me, "There but for the grace of God go I".
Sometimes I see things happening and people here in Asia whose poor basic quality of life touches me immensley. Although we whinge and complain at times I often wonder if we do appreciate just how fortunate we really are. Don't know why I felt like this today 
Anyway everyone have a great nights sleep and party on down tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FOLKS!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Flatfish/Salmon


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 3.6 and don't well too good, expect I will soon feel better and I can rest today.
Have a wonderful Saturday everyone,


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 3.6 and don't well too good, expect I will soon feel better and I can rest today.
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone,


Hope you perk up soon!  Basal adjustment needed?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Had a nice day yesterday while waiting for my lower Tresiba dose to kick in - couldn’t keep my BG up so spent the day snacking, peaking and plummeting, snacking...  Think I might actually have put on weight LOL.

Have a fab weekend ev1.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.1 for me today with a very flat flatfish overnight


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 

@New-journey hope you get your levels up and feel better soon!

Wish me luck I'm hoping I've just had my last roll up as my vape kit came yesterday, started using it at about 6pm and only had 2 fags between then and 10pm

Anyways 4.6 for me from a biscuit 5.3 last night, looking like my basal also needs a tweak 

Hope everyone has a great day!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.8 for me.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> @New-journey hope you get your levels up and feel better soon!
> 
> Wish me luck I'm hoping I've just had my last roll up as my vape kit came yesterday, started using it at about 6pm and only had 2 fags between then and 10pm
> 
> Anyways 4.6 for me from a biscuit 5.3 last night, looking like my basal also needs a tweak
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Been vaping or 2 years K. It is amazing how much better I feel and you will feel after 3 or 4 days. Not easy to get used to it at first but stick in and you will start to forget smokes quickly. I was eating cigs sometimes chainsmoking when travelling etc. PLUS it is considerably cheaper.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here on the meter. I'm between sensors at the moment, I miss my washing line!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Been vaping or 2 years K. It is amazing how much better I feel and you will feel after 3 or 4 days. Not easy to get used to it at first but stick in and you will start to forget smokes quickly. I was eating cigs sometimes chainsmoking when travelling etc. PLUS it is considerably cheaper.


I had no idea you vaped! You could have responded when I made a thread about it! Lol

Well my kit was £17.95, 1 spare coil with it and my bottle of liquid was £2 from the local vape shop

Really hoping it works  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  First waking test in ages has handed me a 6.7.  Woke up before the heating came on, so blaming that for a slightly higher figure than ideal.  Still not too shabby though.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I had no idea you vaped! You could have responded when I made a thread about it! Lol
> 
> Well my kit was £17.95, 1 spare coil with it and my bottle of liquid was £2 from the local vape shop
> 
> Really hoping it works  xx


OOOOPPPSSSsss  Sorry K. I didn't see that thread.
I just use a basic one, nothing fancy.

Wouldn't be without it
Started with a HIgh Nicotine content and then steadily reduced.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hope you perk up soon!  Basal adjustment needed?


Thanks and yes some adjustment needed. Sometimes it is like I am back in honeymoon period which is rather unlikely after nearly two years!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> @New-journey hope you get your levels up and feel better soon!
> 
> Wish me luck I'm hoping I've just had my last roll up as my vape kit came yesterday, started using it at about 6pm and only had 2 fags between then and 10pm
> 
> Anyways 4.6 for me from a biscuit 5.3 last night, looking like my basal also needs a tweak
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!  xx


Wow, well done, sending extra support and I know you can do this!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Wow, well done, sending extra support and I know you can do this!


Thank you!  x


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 after a night of the cramp dance!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Waking at 15.0 now down to 9.5 and fortunately no ketones today. But I was coughing all night and my legs were all over painful.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 5.3 today graph was pretty awful last night , up down up and so forth.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 3.6 and don't well too good, expect I will soon feel better and I can rest today.
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone,


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon woke to 7.4 today hope everyone is doing ok, have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Having local anaesthetic after a tooth extraction yesterday in my system and Zappain, I slept very well last night but woke up too late to post my a.m. waking ~ but here's my pm waking of 5.9. Safe again!
Take care folks and have an enjoyable weekend. x


----------



## Barbara W

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5593
> Having local anaesthetic after a tooth extraction yesterday in my system and Zappain, I slept very well last night but woke up too late to post my a.m. waking ~ but here's my pm waking of 5.9. Safe again!
> Take care folks and have an enjoyable weekend. x




Oooooh hope it's not painful, but good that you slept like a log x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Oooooh hope it's not painful, but good that you slept like a log x


Thanks Barbara ~ my gum is sore today but no pain and having 2hourly salt mouthwashes to stem any infection. I'm spending far too much time sleeping lately but once off the painkillers for my bruised ribs I'm hoping to return to natural sleep ~ if that is at all possible for me x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Thanks Barbara ~ my gum is sore today but no pain and having 2hourly salt mouthwashes to stem any infection. I'm spending far too much time sleeping lately but once off the painkillers for my bruised ribs I'm hoping to return to natural sleep ~ if that is at all possible for me x



Glad you’re ok WL. I’m sick of being at the dentists at the moment so you have my sympathy!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Glad you’re ok WL. I’m sick of being at the dentists at the moment so you have my sympathy!


Thanks Amigo ~ dentist chairs are not the type I want to spend too much time in but know its necessary now and then. I'm having another wobbly tooth extracted on the 27th so looking forward to this too! NOT!  Hope you haven't many more treatments to go before your root canal is finished ~ is it three? Take care hun x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody ~ hope you're all having a great weekend  I've not posted since Sunday so here's a catch up
Monday 20.5 - could this be from dinner on Saturday? I ate a Sunday roast & bolused followed by trifle & bolused for this
Tuesday 9.3
Wednesday 12.4
Thursday 16.0
Friday 8.4
Today 27.3!!! ~ this is from last night ~ I had Hunters Chicken - butterflied chicken breast, bacon, Cheddar cheese, BBQ sauce, chunky chips & coleslaw ~ I ate all the hunters chicken but not a lot of the fries ~ I'm also wondering if normal coke was put in my 2 drinks instead of diet coke
I corrected on waking & my level did come back down to a nice 6.4 a lunch time 

some small changes have been made by my community DSN ~ suggestions really so I didn't have to go along with them but have done
levemir ~ bedtime dose increased from 6iu to 7iu
lunch time ratio ~ changed from 1:10 to 1.5:10
target range ~ changed from 5-10mmol to 5-8mmol


----------



## Vince_UK

Accu-Check say 5.4
Lay in this morning wake at 6.43. Unusual for me....
Now going to do battle with a plate of bacon and eggs.
Sweet dreams all and hit the ground running tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING FOLKS


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Accu-Check say 5.4
> Lay in this morning wake at 6.43. Unusual for me....
> Now going to do battle with a plate of bacon and eggs.
> Sweet dreams all and hit the ground running tomorrow.


Why are you going to *do battle with bacon and eggs* Vince? I love a full English and my levels don't elevate more than 1.5mmols~ 2.0mmols 2hrs postprandial.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Why are you going to *do battle with bacon and eggs* Vince? I love a full English and my levels don't elevate more than 1.5mmols~ 2.0mmols 2hrs postprandial.


I have to battle with the frying pan first WL lol I have just won that war


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I have to battle with the frying pan first WL lol I have just won that war


Oh I get it now  It's late ~ I thought you meant you were going to try bacon & eggs to see what your post meal bgl would be


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh I get it now  It's late ~ I thought you meant you were going to try bacon & eggs to see what your post meal bgl would be


Time for beddy byes for you WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Why are you going to *do battle with bacon and eggs* Vince? I love a full English and my levels don't elevate more than 1.5mmols~ 2.0mmols 2hrs postprandial.


Rised mine WL 1.1 from 5.4 to 6.5 and I had a lot of beans lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Rised mine WL 1.1 from 5.4 to 6.5 and I had a lot of beans lol


Morning! There you go Vince 6.5 is still in range ~ well below the acceptable 8.5. Hope it tasted good!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Morning! There you go Vince 6.5 is still in range ~ well below the acceptable 8.5. Hope it tasted good!


Was Wonderful WL, so was the rare rump steak I have just cooked and eaten.. I want to stay below 7 and I have only breached that once last month at a 7.1.


----------



## Wirrallass

Now you've made me feel really hungry Vince ~ I guess I will get outa my pit and cook myself  bacon & egg ~ and fried bread!!


----------



## Wirrallass

I have to make do with a 7.1 today ~ but I still want to lower my levels even more ~ so no more late snacks of the wrong stuff!!!
Take care folks and remember: Courage isn't having the strength to go on ~ it is going on when you don't have the strength. Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Now you've made me feel really hungry Vince ~ I guess I will get outa my pit and cook myself  bacon & egg ~ and fried bread!!


Haven't ventured to fried bread yet. What bread do you use WL?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another flatfish, really scraping the bottom, and a salmon that doesn't quite leave the water


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a very flat 5.6 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies , this Tresiba dose is certainly needing a tweaking, 4.7 at bedtime last night so had a digestive and a 4.7 on waking this morning, anyways hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.5 from me this morning.  Think I've got a bit of a chest infection.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.5 from me this morning.  Think I've got a bit of a chest infection.


Hope you get  over it soon Mark....


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.0 to bed 5.9 on waking and 4.7 post cat feeding. Waiting for new sensor to see if I can see why my salmon is swimming down stream in the morning.
Have a good sunday everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

6.9 here. Still got a rotten cold and I’ve Irritated my esophagus so that’s all good fun. 
Disney and kids birthday parties today - roll on 7pm!


----------



## Carolg

10.5 for me this morning, but had peanut cereal bar late last night. Gonna do the fridge clear out, make soup and chicken curry, housework wrap pressies then sleep again. Like me, have a “restful” Sunday everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an unremarkable 5.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

David Garbutt said:


> Good morning, 15.1 following 9 at bedtime. Tinnitus louder than usual, motion sickness nominal. 4 units humalog, coffee, omelette soon. It must be Sunday.


Hope those levels settle soon David


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and a 6 for me after a day of hypos so happy with that.
Away again, Madrid for four days, it is for work but will explore the city as never been before, 
Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a celebratory family meal out last night. 

Hope the chest infection doesn’t develop @Mark Parrott, I sympathise with the tinnitus ramp up as a fellow sufferer @David Garbutt and hope you enjoy your working trip to Madrid @New-journey


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Haven't ventured to fried bread yet. What bread do you use WL?


Burgen Soya & linseed ~ I fry it in goose fat (experimenting) until it's crispy ~ great with a fried egg on top.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 3.6 and don't well too good, expect I will soon feel better and I can rest today.
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone,


Hope you're feeling much better by the time you read this NJ (Hugs) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 after a night of the cramp dance!


Oooooo I know how painful this can be Amigo arrggghhh! Wishing you a better night tonight x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies , this Tresiba dose is certainly needing a tweaking, 4.7 at bedtime last night so had a digestive and a 4.7 on waking this morning, anyways hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


Thanks K you too, what's left of it wonderful to see you managing your diabetes much better now x


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 6.9 here. Still got a rotten cold and I’ve Irritated my esophagus so that’s all good fun.
> Disney and kids birthday parties today - roll on 7pm!


Hope your cold clears up soon grainger x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.5 from me this morning.  Think I've got a bit of a chest infection.


Hope it doesn't take a hold Mark ~ stay warm & lots of fluids,  take care x


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.1 @ 5.53am this morning and 7.0 @ 7.48am yesterday morning.

I've had a stupid eating day, scared to measure now, will leave it as long as possible before doing so....coward! I shouldn't have had that last bowl of peanuts.

Met a new friend and when I told my niece I couldn't have the sugar in my coffee which she offered, new friend asked if I was D and I said yes and she said her brother is also D and has just had a toe off!  I asked is he Type 1 or Type 2 and she said "The one with tablets." Ordinary folk do not know about D! Even when it's in the family it seems.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Evening Friends
Accu-Check say 5.0
At 5.35 am
Getting Colder here.
Need get me thermals out 
Have a good night all, sleep well.
Tomorrow is a new day with new opportunities hope you can make the most of it


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

BBBbbbbbbbRRRRRrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5609


It has already arrived for me WL, LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 5610
> BBBbbbbbbbRRRRRrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


Morning Vince ~ is it cold in your neck of the woods then?


----------



## Vince_UK

Yes it is WL for here.
Problem is not so much the cold but trying to get the apartment warm, poor build quality and insulation and no built in heating. They also keep every ruddy window open at work. However, the main issue is the humidity, even though coldish, the humidity is still high  South of the Yangze RIver so it gets through to the marrow.
In the North, Beijing etc I have been in temperatures of -25C but it is dry and therefore more tolerable than +5 or +8C here in Shanghai. Also, in Beijing they have built in heating run by the state everywhere.
Noticed a slight change in my levels also, they seem to be slightly elevated, not much, but still slightly higher when the temperature started to drop but  still within limits 4-7.
Just over a month left to go then back to the UK.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks for sharing Vince ~ perhaps you should move to Beijing to enjoy the benefit of built in heating!  I've read in a few posts that our bgls are affected by the cold/hot weather. I wonder if that's the reason why my bgls are higher than normal ~ either this or could be timing with the clocks going back.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thanks for sharing Vince ~ perhaps you should move to Beijing to enjoy the benefit of built in heating!  I've read in a few posts that our bgls are affected by the cold/hot weather. I wonder if that's the reason why my bgls are higher than normal ~ either this or could be timing with the clocks going back.


I am also beginning to come to that conclusion WL..


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Have a good day everyone .
6.1 today. No flatfish but I spied leaping salmon.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 5610
> BBBbbbbbbbRRRRRrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


Positively tropical


----------



## khskel

Morning all. After a day if dextrose with everything I was quite happy to go to bed on 8.9 down to 4.8 this morning. Lets see what some code wrangling does to the levels .
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.1 for me. Monitor went wonky again. Time not accurate, took battery out and reset. Here.s hoping it’s measuring correctly. Have a good day all


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone  happy to report I haven't had a fag since Saturday and not even feeling the urge (even though mum is still puffing away for now lol)  a digestive induced 5.5 for me today, have a nice day folks  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all from sunny Madrid, a 4.5 for me and reducing basal again, and will do a basal test when home.
Have a wonderful week and keep warm.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  happy to report I haven't had a fag since Saturday and not even feeling the urge (even though mum is still puffing away for now lol)  a digestive induced 5.5 for me today, have a nice day folks  xx


Wow, amazing you and to be having the temptation in front of you, very disciplined! You have a nice day too


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5618


Ha ha that's me today, love the photo!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here on this rainy morning. and it was so lovely and sunny yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here. I don’t know WHAT is going on with my BGs. I seem to be having a 2nd honeymoon (nine years after dx).


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 6.9 here. Still got a rotten cold and I’ve Irritated my esophagus so that’s all good fun.
> Disney and kids birthday parties today - roll on 7pm!


I do hope you survived the party and feel better today. Time for your cold to leave! Hugs


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Wow, amazing you and to be having the temptation in front of you, very disciplined! You have a nice day too


She will be giving up too but waiting on her vape kit being delivered x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Hope you're feeling much better by the time you read this NJ (Hugs) x


Thanks and yesterday was much better and today will be even more so! 
I am excited to be in Madrid and going to visit the famous painting, 'Guernica' by Picasso this morning. Working later. I hope you have a good day and you are in less pain.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.6 on waking and now 5.1 post dog sorting out.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, im back from my holiday. Its a 8.2 for me today. But ive got back to work to find out that in the company reshuffle thing that's going on where they are cutting loads of jobs, my job is at risk. The are cutting 10 manager jobs in my team and we are going from 15 down to 5 managers. And my job is one that might be going. It looks like I will have to re-apply for my own job! Not a great thing to come back to work too.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, im back from my holiday. Its a 8.2 for me today. But ive got back to work to find out that in the company reshuffle thing that's going on where they are cutting loads of jobs, my job is at risk. The are cutting 10 manager jobs in my team and we are going from 15 down to 5 managers. And my job is one that might be going. It looks like I will have to re-apply for my own job! Not a great thing to come back to work too.



Sorry to hear this Stitch and these reshuffles are really bad for morale at work. Hoping your job reapplication is successful. 
You needed that holiday but what a shocker to return to!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone  happy to report I haven't had a fag since Saturday and not even feeling the urge (even though mum is still puffing away for now lol)  a digestive induced 5.5 for me today, have a nice day folks  xx


Well Done K


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear this Stitch and these reshuffles are really bad for morale at work. Hoping your job reapplication is successful.
> You needed that holiday but what a shocker to return to!


I knew a bit about it before I went away, but didn't know how it would affect me. Our team is one of the worst hit.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I knew a bit about it before I went away, but didn't know how it would affect me. Our team is one of the worst hit.



Nicely in time for Christmas too! Been there Stitch and it’s not a nice process x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.8 for me this morning. Last night’s infusion site change began to work normally *eventually*, but my evening was spent trying to get out of double figures after meal as the insulin was rather slow to get going


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather more acceptable 5.3 for me today.  Chest still a bit bunged up but hopefully on the way out.  Good to have you back, @Stitch147, but sorry to hear that your job is on the line.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Nicely in time for Christmas too! Been there Stitch and it’s not a nice process x


They have to still go through the consultation stage with the unions yet, but I don't think much will change. It will all be finalised early next year.


----------



## Hazel

morning everyone - 5.9 today


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me. Relieved to be out of the 7’s and hope it continues. Been a rough few weeks with the gum inflammation and I’m sure that has impacted.

Have a good Monday everyone. I need to get my head into sorting Christmas mode.


----------



## mikeyB

5.5 for me this morning, which should be hailed as a triumph of calculation. Late yesterday evening I gave myself my 14 units of Levemir. Because I was multitasking at the time, I’d picked up the wrong pen, and bunged 14 units of humalog into myself

Right, my BG was 6.8. I calculated the number of JBs and Dextro tabs for 14 units, went bed with a book, and worked my way through this feast. Along with 14 units of real Levemir, I looked at my overnight data. There was a slight rise up to 9 early in the night, but that soon dropped down to between 5 and 6, where we are now.

I thank you


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> 5.5 for me this morning, which should be hailed as a triumph of calculation. Late yesterday evening I gave myself my 14 units of Levemir. Because I was multitasking at the time, I’d picked up the wrong pen, and bunged 14 units of humalog into myself
> 
> Right, my BG was 6.8. I calculated the number of JBs and Dextro tabs for 14 units, went bed with a book, and worked my way through this feast. Along with 14 units of real Levemir, I looked at my overnight data. There was a slight rise up to 9 early in the night, but that soon dropped down to between 5 and 6, where we are now.
> 
> I thank you


Impressive! Good job you went to school in an era where mental arithmetic was properly taught.


----------



## mikeyB

And I couldn’t have done that without the aid of Mr Libre. But you’re right, mental arithmetic is becoming a lost art, going by the standard of checkout staff in Top Shop, among many.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> And I couldn’t have done that without the aid of Mr Libre. But you’re right, mental arithmetic is becoming a lost art, going by the standard of checkout staff in Top Shop, among many.


 
I'm sure many Top Shop staff have impeccable mental arithmatic skills - possibly moreso than mathematics professors who are too busy pondering more abstract incalculable concepts. I think lots of retail jobs are very 'till focussed' these days though - and what you don't keep using quickly fades away.


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> And I couldn’t have done that without the aid of Mr Libre. But you’re right, mental arithmetic is becoming a lost art, going by the standard of checkout staff in Top Shop, among many.


This s rather an offensive post to retail staff and in particular Top Shop staff. Totally wrong to generalise and consider other people less capable then yourself.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> 5.5 for me this morning, which should be hailed as a triumph of calculation. Late yesterday evening I gave myself my 14 units of Levemir. Because I was multitasking at the time, I’d picked up the wrong pen, and bunged 14 units of humalog into myself
> 
> Right, my BG was 6.8. I calculated the number of JBs and Dextro tabs for 14 units, went bed with a book, and worked my way through this feast. Along with 14 units of real Levemir, I looked at my overnight data. There was a slight rise up to 9 early in the night, but that soon dropped down to between 5 and 6, where we are now.
> 
> I thank you



This type 1 stuff is clearly designed for those clever at sums!


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank goodness my bgl is coming down ~ was 9.4 now 8.7


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thank goodness my bgl is coming down ~ was 9.4 now 8.7


Relax WL... I am sure it will eventually settle


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Thank goodness my bgl is coming down ~ was 9.4 now 8.7



The rise in your bg’s coincided with your fracture WL and it’s clear it’s had an impact. It will come down don’t worry x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Relax WL... I am sure it will eventually settle


Thank you Vince ~ I hope so ~ prior to tea time it's usually about 4-5 then elevates 2hrs postprandial ~ by bedtime its back to about 5ish ~ then waking is higher! This diabetes is a mugs game isn't it?


----------



## Northerner

Well, can't remember the last time I was unable to start my post with 'good morning'  Woke at 5 am as normal but felt really washed out and went back to bed - just woken up!  Must have picked up something - I had to abandon my run yesterday morning after only 1.5 miles and felt tired all day 

Libre showed me as 3.5 this morning - not a worry as it reads low anyway and since I don't have basal insulin it's not a problem.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> The rise in your bg’s coincided with your fracture WL and it’s clear it’s had an impact. It will come down don’t worry x


Thank you for your support Amigo worry is my second name I guess it's a matter of being patient (btw I have bruised ribs) x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thank you Vince ~ I hope so ~ prior to tea time it's usually about 4-5 then elevates 2hrs postprandial ~ by bedtime its back to about 5ish ~ then waking is higher! This diabetes is a mugs game isn't it?


Understatement WL. I splashed my right hand tonight cooking burgers little blister. In the past it wouldn't have happened I would have just had a pizza on the way home lol You will be fine don't worry. WIrral Lasses are made of strong stuff


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Well, can't remember the last time I was unable to start my post with 'good morning'  Woke at 5 am as normal but felt really washed out and went back to bed - just woken up!  Must have picked up something - I had to abandon my run yesterday morning after only 1.5 miles and felt tired all day
> 
> Libre showed me as 3.5 this morning - not a worry as it reads low anyway and since I don't have basal insulin it's not a problem.


You will do fine N. Just a blip I hope. The weather can't help also.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner. Sorry to hear you're out of sorts. Here's some friends to keep you company.....


----------



## Barbara W

Good afternoon a 7.4 for me this morning, hope everyone who's feeling unwell feel better real soon. Have a great day everyone X


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Good afternoon a 7.4 for me this morning, hope everyone who's feeling unwell feel better real soon. Have a great day everyone X


Thanks Barbara ~ I hope you enjoy the remainder of the day too. x


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> I do hope you survived the party and feel better today. Time for your cold to leave! Hugs



Thanks. Hope Madrid is treating you well!


----------



## grainger

Late to the party today. Woke at 5.8 today


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning and a 6 for me after a day of hypos so happy with that.
> Away again, Madrid for four days, it is for work but will explore the city as never been before,
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


I hope your first day in Madrid went as well as you'd hoped NJ ~ I think its wonderful that your work gives you the opportunity to visit so many countries ~ their cities and cultures. Take care x


----------



## Carolg

I know it’s not a waking figure, but almost can’t believe my meter. Before tea 5.1. Lowest number for ages


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, I'm happy to announce a 5.2 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Well, can't remember the last time I was unable to start my post with 'good morning'  Woke at 5 am as normal but felt really washed out and went back to bed - just woken up!  Must have picked up something - I had to abandon my run yesterday morning after only 1.5 miles and felt tired all day
> 
> Libre showed me as 3.5 this morning - not a worry as it reads low anyway and since I don't have basal insulin it's not a problem.



Hope you feel better soon Northerner.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> Well, can't remember the last time I was unable to start my post with 'good morning'  Woke at 5 am as normal but felt really washed out and went back to bed - just woken up!  Must have picked up something - I had to abandon my run yesterday morning after only 1.5 miles and felt tired all day
> 
> Libre showed me as 3.5 this morning - not a worry as it reads low anyway and since I don't have basal insulin it's not a problem.




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Accu-Check say 4.9
At 5.39 am
Morning and Night all
You know, if you cannot say anything nice about people it is much wiser to say nothing at all.
Off for my All-Bran now and have  great time ahead all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Accu-Check say 4.9
> At 5.39 am
> Morning and Night all
> You know, if you cannot say anything nice about people it is much wiser to say nothing at all.
> Off for my All-Bran now and have  great time ahead all.


I quite agree Vince. I posted this to grainger after her unsettling hospital appointment....


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.3 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.9 and day 5 of the worst cold and cough I have ever had.


----------



## khskel

Morning all.  A pretty unremarkable 6.1 for me. 
Have a good or at least improving day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner I hope you’re feeling much better today.
@wirralass , I hope you’re not in too much pain now. Please try not to worry about your higher BG levels, they will come back down once your body has fully recovered.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning every one.  Hope you all have a great day 
I’m very happy with my almost flatfish


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.2 here...

 I need to become a morning person - any tips?! I can’t drink coffee or tea at the min so my caffeine hit is lacking... my sons been like a bottle of pop since 6am.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5654


You sneaked a photo through my windo wl? Lol


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.0 for me, and waiting for new strips. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.9 and day 5 of the worst cold and cough I have ever had.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Well, can't remember the last time I was unable to start my post with 'good morning'  Woke at 5 am as normal but felt really washed out and went back to bed - just woken up!  Must have picked up something - I had to abandon my run yesterday morning after only 1.5 miles and felt tired all day
> 
> Libre showed me as 3.5 this morning - not a worry as it reads low anyway and since I don't have basal insulin it's not a problem.


Catching up here and sorry to hear you not feeling great, hope you wake up feeling loads better today.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> @Northerner I hope you’re feeling much better today.
> @wirralass , I hope you’re not in too much pain now. Please try not to worry about your higher BG levels, they will come back down once your body has fully recovered.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.9 and day 5 of the worst cold and cough I have ever had.


@AJLang Sorry I missed this earlier. I hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Hope you’re feeling better today, AJ and Northerner, and anyone else who’s feeling under the weather.

It’s snot-central here but the sun’s shining, so shan’t complain.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.2 here...
> 
> I need to become a morning person - any tips?! I can’t drink coffee or tea at the min so my caffeine hit is lacking... my sons been like a bottle of pop since 6am.


{{{hug}}}


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and so so tired but going to be a tourist this morning and that will be fun. Sun still shining here.
I hope all who are feeling ill and in pain feel better very soon and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

A round 5.0 for me this morning, snap, GG!

Lin, a flatfish AND a House special!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery to Northie, AJ, and anyone else feeling below par at the moment.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.2 here...
> 
> I need to become a morning person - any tips?! I can’t drink coffee or tea at the min so my caffeine hit is lacking... my sons been like a bottle of pop since 6am.


This brings back memories as I gave up caffeine through all pregnancies and breast feeding, looking back don't know how I managed! I sometimes do a five minute energy meridian wake up routine, it works on chinese meridians and I always feel better when I do it but it could be all in my mind! I will find the link and send it, it might not appeal at all and that's fine, your son would think it was hilarious!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ I'm joining all those with stuffy head colds & sneeeezing ~ never rains but pours in my world lately but I can hack it. Anyway a welcomed 6.2 for me today. I hope life is treating you all better than yesterday, take care folks x


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Good morning every one.  Hope you all have a great day
> I’m very happy with my almost flatfish
> View attachment 5655


Congrats on HS!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> I hope your first day in Madrid went as well as you'd hoped NJ ~ I think its wonderful that your work gives you the opportunity to visit so many countries ~ their cities and cultures. Take care x


Oh thanks Wirralass, I do feel blessed in many ways, I always receive such amazing feedback, just got to get more funding now for my charity now so I can continue! 
Priority today, to find one huge delicious veggy meal!  I have a list of possible places and will find one.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning friends ~ I'm joining all those with stuffy head colds & sneeeezing ~ never rains but pours in my world lately but I can hack it. Anyway a welcomed 6.2 for me today. I hope life is treating you all better than yesterday, take care folks x


I hope your ribs don't hurt when you are sneezing? Poor you, you have had so much recently to contend with, sending hugs from Madrid.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  was on earlier when my phone rudely disturbed me telling me I had software updates to do so thought I'd best get that dealt with first, busy day today, first appointment with DSN at 9:30, back for lunch then another appointment at 3:20, anyways I'm joining GG and Robin with a 5.0 this morning, hope everyone has a lovely day and to those not feeling too great get better soon!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  was on earlier when my phone rudely disturbed me telling me I had software updates to do so thought I'd best get that dealt with first, busy day today, first appointment with DSN at 9:30, back for lunch then another appointment at 3:20, anyways I'm joining GG and Robin with a 5.0 this morning, hope everyone has a lovely day and to those not feeling too great get better soon!  xx


Good luck with your appointments today!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good luck with your appointments today!


Thanks NJ, these ones aren't too important next week is the one I'm dreading as that's my eye check up and have the whole day to think about it as my appointment isn't till 3:30  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. Im trying not to let the work situation stress me out at the mo, but I have a feeling that as time goes on it might start to.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. Im trying not to let the work situation stress me out at the mo, but I have a feeling that as time goes on it might start to.


((((Hugs))))


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Oh thanks Wirralass, I do feel blessed in many ways, I always receive such amazing feedback, just got to get more funding now for my charity now so I can continue!
> Priority today, to find one huge delicious veggy meal!  I have a list of possible places and will find one.


I hope you dont have to venture too far to find a *Vegetarian* restaurant or cafe NJ ~ can't have you going hungry on this trip ~ or any trip for that matter!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I hope your ribs don't hurt when you are sneezing? Poor you, you have had so much recently to contend with, sending hugs from Madrid.


Thanks NJ that's kind of you ~ I have it down to a fine art now so my ribs don't hurt as much when I sneeze x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all from sunny Madrid, a 4.5 for me and reducing basal again, and will do a basal test when home.
> Have a wonderful week and keep warm.


Pleeeeeeze bring some sunshine home with you NJ we sure could do with some ~ typical November here


----------



## Amigo

A horrid 7.7 but no idea why!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A horrid 7.7 but no idea why!


I'm guessing you had a bad night with your crampy legs Amigo ~ either that or you had a delicious snack at supper time?!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> I'm guessing you had a bad night with your crampy legs Amigo ~ either that or you had a delicious snack at supper time?!



Strangely enough, neither WL. I slept surprisingly well and only had an oatcake after 6pm. Feeling a bit fed up though, maybe that impacts.

Sometimes it works in mysterious ways


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Strangely enough, neither WL. I slept surprisingly well and only had an oatcake after 6pm. Feeling a bit fed up though, maybe that impacts.
> 
> Sometimes it works in mysterious ways


You can say that again Amigo! As often said on here our moods can affect our bgls but your horrid 7.7 is still in range even tho today's number is higher than you would wish it to be. Coffee time? x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> You can say that again Amigo! As often said on here our moods can affect our bgls but your horrid 7.7 is still in range even tho today's number is higher than you would wish it to be. Coffee time? x



Definitely coffee time WL but sadly no cake!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody ~ hope everybody is well & BG's are being good for you  since Saturday
Sunday ~ 10.3 ~ over target range ~ could it be from the chinese takeaway at dinner yesterday
Monday ~ 7.8 ~ within target range
Today ~ 7.6 ~ within target range ~ had a tasting for & ate 2x lotus biscoff biscuits during the night at 3:00am


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A horrid 7.7 but no idea why!


I wonder why also Amigo nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I wonder why also Amigo nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more



Now I thought we weren’t going to mention that blueberry muffin Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Now I thought we weren’t going to mention that blueberry muffin Vince!


As if I would Amigo, Perish the thought


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning every one.  Hope you all have a great day
> I’m very happy with my almost flatfish
> View attachment 5655


Congrats on your house speshie Ljc x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone who gave me well wishes about this cold and cough. Fingers crossed there seems to be a slight improvement this afternoon.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. Im trying not to let the work situation stress me out at the mo, but I have a feeling that as time goes on it might start to.


Stitch I'm really thinking of you and hope that you are successful when you reapply. We had this happen with my OH just under two years ago - it was a long five month wait but fortunately everything worked out well. I hope you have the same outcome as he did. Take care xx


----------



## Ditto

7.1 @ 8.21am. Phew, after half a family sized Melton Mowbray at 1 in the morning too! Maybe I'll pay for it later!? Plus I slept like a log zzzz


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> 7.1 @ 8.21am. Phew, after half a family sized Melton Mowbray at 1 in the morning too! Maybe I'll pay for it later!? Plus I slept like a log zzzz



How did you resist the other half of the pie Ditto? I love those...slurp!


----------



## Ditto

I was saving it for breakfast.  I ate the whole pie, meant for a family.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 7.1 @ 8.21am. Phew, after half a family sized Melton Mowbray at 1 in the morning too! Maybe I'll pay for it later!? Plus I slept like a log zzzz


Ditto you are so unashamedly honest but I like you!! x


----------



## Vince_UK

Accu-Check  says 5.4
at 5.34

Wishing you all a great night and good day for your tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> I was saving it for breakfast.  I ate the whole pie, meant for a family.



Oh you really did mean a ‘family size’ one! 

You’re a knock out Ditto!  Bet you savoured every guilty bite though.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FOLKS!

Hope you all slept well and ready to tackle another day of diabetes!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> I was saving it for breakfast.  I ate the whole pie, meant for a family.


Wonderful Ditto.
I have been scouring the web for Low Carb Pork Pies and so far it has been a total failure lol. I never give up easily though. Not through yet.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful Ditto.


Oh please don't encourage her Vince ~ Ditto's on a diet!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh please don't encourage her Vince ~ Ditto's on a diet!


I have been on A See Food diet for years
See food and eat it.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning from a very polluted Madrid, cars were even stopped from driving yesterday, 
4.9 and heading soon for Netherlands.
Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning from a very polluted Madrid, cars were even stopped from driving yesterday,
> 4.9 and heading soon for Netherlands.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


Terrible isn't it NJ when it is like that . This is what I have had to put up with today.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Terrible isn't it NJ when it is like that . This is what I have had to put up with today.
> 
> View attachment 5673


How shocking, I have just had a taste of it and want to leave. How do you manage?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
5.1 and another flatfish .
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> I was saving it for breakfast.  I ate the whole pie, meant for a family.


You could have my share. I bought a frozen fruit crumble from Lidl and luxury cheesecake ,both for Xmas. I can resist cheesecake, but crumble... will have to put it in a bag in freezer so I can’t see it. Wrapping Xmas fudge and chocs/ sweets tonight but still hopeful they will be “safe”


----------



## Ljc

Vince and New Journey that sounds horrible


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> You could have my share. I bought a frozen fruit crumble from Lidl and luxury cheesecake ,both for Xmas. I can resist cheesecake, but crumble... will have to put it in a bag in freezer so I can’t see it. Wrapping Xmas fudge and crocs/ sweets tonight but still hopeful they will be “safe”


Did someone mention crumble? I want some now, so delicious!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

A kinky flatfish overnight - I managed to avoid a hypo with a bedtime snack and by getting up an hour earlier.  Don’t want to lower my basal AGAIN! Time for some basal testing...ugh.

Happy mid-week, ev1.


----------



## Carolg

i run out of test strips, so licked my finger and telepathically (hopefully) I predict a 5.2 te he.(definitely wishful thinking)
Have a good day everyone and hope all goes well with appointments, health etc


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Did someone mention crumble? I want some now, so delicious!


Looks lovely, apple and fruit. I will wait till it can be shared or I will be a wee piggy wiggy


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.3 for me. 
Have the best day you can.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> How shocking, I have just had a taste of it and want to leave. How do you manage?


Most people wear masks. The irony is many lift the masks to smoke, something that  I find unbelievable.
In a city called Wuxi not to far from here the air is so bad at times it is like a fog. You get off the train and cannot see 5 meters in front of you .
To be honest what they have done recently is forcibly close many of the most poluting factories and relocated then to the West. Doesn't solve the problem just moves it to a new location which is less populated. They have also started fining major offenders heavily.


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Looks lovely, apple and fruit. I will wait till it can be shared or I will be a wee piggy wiggy


That's a plan, I am coming to share it with you!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> That's a plan, I am coming to share it with you!


There will a long queue I think NJ.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. It seems particularly dark and gloomy this morning, and the wind is picking up.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> There will a long queue I think NJ.


Please get in line Vince, I was there first!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9 for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Please get in line Vince, I was there first!


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Most people wear masks. The irony is many lift the masks to smoke, something that  I find unbelievable.
> In a city called Wuxi not to far from here the air is so bad at times it is like a fog. You get off the train and cannot see 5 meters in front of you .
> To be honest what they have done recently is forcibly close many of the most poluting factories and relocated then to the West. Doesn't solve the problem just moves it to a new location which is less populated. They have also started fining major offenders heavily.


Just dreadful. It makes me appreciate my Somerset air, how lucky I am.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Just dreadful. It makes me appreciate my Somerset air, how lucky I am.


Totally true NJ and the clean fresh sea air of Northumberland which I relish and overdose on when I am at home.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  was glad to get home and into my pj's last night after spending most of the day out in the cold and the drizzle, unusually mild here this morning, a rather low 4.6 after a 4.9 digestive at bed time last night and tresiba down to 3 units let's hope that sorts things lol anyways have a fab day folks!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Snap Kaylz, a 4.6 for me as well this morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

6.7 here. More basal tweaking to come, appears even with the smallest adjustments I either hypo or go to high - but one day I will hit the desired less than 5.3 and my consultants will be happy haha


----------



## Kaylz

Greyhound Gal said:


> Snap Kaylz, a 4.6 for me as well this morning.


2nd day in a row we've been the same!! Haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful Ditto.
> I have been scouring the web for Low Carb Pork Pies and so far it has been a total failure lol. I never give up easily though. Not through yet.


Here you go, @Vince_UK 
https://www.ruled.me/low-carb-pork-pies/


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Mark Parrott said:


> Here you go, @Vince_UK
> https://www.ruled.me/low-carb-pork-pies/


They look good Mark.I may just have to try them for Christmas.
Adding the ingredients to my list as we speak


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Here you go, @Vince_UK
> https://www.ruled.me/low-carb-pork-pies/


A True Star Mark


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Low carb pork pies! I've heard it all now. 

6.8 @ 6.35am phew got away with it again, but there's no knowing how high bg shot up to in the meantime over overnight, it's those ups and downs that'll do for me in the long run!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Low carb pork pies! I've heard it all now.
> 
> 6.8 @ 6.35am phew got away with it again, but there's no knowing how high bg shot up to in the meantime over overnight, it's those ups and downs that'll do for me in the long run!


Lucky Ditto


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning from a very polluted Madrid, cars were even stopped from driving yesterday,
> 4.9 and heading soon for Netherlands.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


Safe journey to the Nethers NJ ~ I doubt the air will be as polluted as in Madrid. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning from a very polluted Madrid, cars were even stopped from driving yesterday,
> 4.9 and heading soon for Netherlands.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


That's incredible NJ ~ it  takes me back to the 60's and that awful SMOG Public transport brought to a halt unless the conductor walked in front of a bus to guide the driver. Giving away my age here x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Here you go, @Vince_UK
> https://www.ruled.me/low-carb-pork-pies/


Thanks for sharing this Mark  I can't wait to try x


----------



## Barbara W

Just remembered haven't posted wok to 7.1 this morning. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Wirrallass

Crikey @Barbara you've just reminded me that I haven't either! 
Woke up late 
To a 6.8
Also noticed that my 14day average bgl is down to 7.0 ~ it was 7.1 so this is good yes?
Hope you all have an enjoyable evening folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Did someone mention crumble? I want some now, so delicious!


So do I ~ please leave a portion for me ~ I don't mind if it's a large slice or small ~ just gimme some as I say with tongue hanging out


----------



## Vince_UK

Good rmorning Wonderful people from a cold, wet, thoroughly miserable, Shanghai.
Wish you all a good night also.
Accu-Check say 5.2
at 5.38 am
All-Bran time 
Enjoy whatever you do tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good rmorning Wonderful people from a cold, wet, thoroughly miserable, Shanghai.
> Wish you all a good night also.
> Accu-Check say 5.2
> at 5.38 am
> All-Bran time
> Enjoy whatever you do tomorrow.



Well done on your House Speshie Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5681 View attachment 5681 View attachment 5681
> Well done on your House Speshie Vince


Thanks you WL
Just checked it again in case I was seeing things lol it was 5.1 so tte 5.2 must have been correct
Life is wonderful


----------



## Vince_UK

Just trying to catch up with yesterdays Budget and what they are doing with my hard earned TAX £'s.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just trying to catch up with yesterdays Budget and what they are doing with my hard erned TAX £'s.


I'll leave you to it then Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I'll leave you to it then Vince!


DecidedI wish I hadn't bothered looking


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> DecidedI wish I hadn't bothered looking


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Here you go, @Vince_UK
> https://www.ruled.me/low-carb-pork-pies/


@Mark Parrott Just had another thought Mark.
You could set up a business making and selling low carb food or advising current bakeries how they could tap into a market that needs genuine home cooked low carb foods.
Wonder what the investment would be.
There has to be a niche market I would think.


----------



## Wirrallass

Relax folks, not long now til the weekend x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks , have a good day. I hope everyone who is ill or injured are starting to feel much better. 

Woke up to a horrid 8.7 all my own fault.


----------



## Carolg

Still no strips, telepathic and finger lick ...mmm 8.1. Got a twist n shape thingy and no time last night to munch or think of food while I made it up. Most exercise after that was watching dvd lol. Have a good day all


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Still no strips, telepathic and finger lick ...mmm 8.1. Got a twist n shape thingy and no time last night to munch or think of food while I made it up. Most exercise after theat was watching dvd lol. Have a good day all


I ran out of test strips on Monday but fortuitously my meds were delivered the next day including test strips, phew! Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I ran out of test strips on Monday but fortuitously my meds were delivered the next day including test strips, phew! Hope you get yours soon.


Ordered them at weekend from amazon,think it’s today delivery, but not worrying. Cook at work did tray bakes for a meeting, so tried to be minimalist in my approach. great thing was she made totsy bite sided delicacies. I,m looking for tiny cutters to do a bit of Xmas baking, with the hope that a tasty bite will be fine, but not have to have 2or 3 lol. It’s a plan


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ 6.6 for me at 04.19am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. On/off cold seems to have come back this morning and it's a sneezy, snotty and deaf in one ear 7.1 for me. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning 7.3 for me today have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.6 for me today, my morning readings seem to be on the rise again.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  a low 4.5 after a 5.0 and a digestive at bed time last night, have a great day folks!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It was a 4.1 on waking and now a 4.4 post dog sorting out.
My flatfish doesn't seem to have stirred overnight.....


----------



## Robin

*sneaks in, hopes nobody's looking, whispers*

7.9. (It was the pie I ate yesterday evening)

*tiptoes out. Maybe I got away with it*


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks  a low 4.5 after a 5.0 and a digestive at bed time last night, have a great day folks!  xx


Morning Kaylz thanks and you too ~ oh digestive instead of lotus? That makes a change! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> *sneaks in, hopes nobody's looking, whispers*
> 
> 7.9. (It was the pie I ate yesterday evening)
> 
> *tiptoes out. Maybe I got away with it*


Ah ize seen youz Robin!  As long as you enjoyed it that's the main thing


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Morning Kaylz thanks and you too ~ oh digestive instead of lotus? That makes a change! x


Been a digestive for about the last week as I've still been dropping during the night with that even though its more carbs  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning 7.3 for me today have a good day everyone.


Morning Barbara Thanks you too. Still in the single numbersx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Been a digestive for about the last week as I've still been dropping during the night with that even though its more carbs  x


Keep at it hun you've been doing really well lately xx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Keep at it hun you've been doing really well lately xx


Hard to when your sugars are all over the place and you have to keep making adjustments but having to wait 3 days between adjustments to see if more needs changing though  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> *sneaks in, hopes nobody's looking, whispers*
> 
> 7.9. (It was the pie I ate yesterday evening)
> 
> *tiptoes out. Maybe I got away with it*


Tut! Tut! Tut!  Robin.  I bet you really enjoyed it


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all. On/off cold seems to have come back this morning and it's a sneezy, snotty and deaf in one ear 7.1 for me.
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh no, hope you start to feel more normal soon Khskel


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5 8 and in Netherlands today, and apart from catching up with emails this morning I am having a much needed day off. My youngest daughter is performing at her circus University, she will be juggling with her feet whilst telling a story and doing acrobatics. No idea where she gets this talent from, love watching her. 
I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Hard to when your sugars are all over the place and you have to keep making adjustments but having to wait 3 days between adjustments to see if more needs changing though  x


I feel for you, so hard to wait to see if adjustments are enough. You are doing so well and your confidence is just getting higher and higher. What is happening with your sugars?


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> *sneaks in, hopes nobody's looking, whispers*
> 
> 7.9. (It was the pie I ate yesterday evening)
> 
> *tiptoes out. Maybe I got away with it*


Hee Hee, so now we all know, what was the pie? I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Been a digestive for about the last week as I've still been dropping during the night with that even though its more carbs  x


Could you try two digestives? Or even one and half? You seem to be needing less and less basal.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott Just had another thought Mark.
> You could set up a business making and selling low carb food or advising current bakeries how they could tap into a market that needs genuine home cooked low carb foods.
> Wonder what the investment would be.
> There has to be a niche market I would think.


I have considered this.  There are a few issues that would need sorting.  Firstly, the baked goods need to look good.  Mine don't tend to look like they do in the pictures.  Also, they have quite a short shelf life.  They would have to be sold freshly baked as low carb stuff doesn't keep well unless stored in the fridge.  And the ingredients aren't cheap, so I would need to charge a premium for the products.  I need to do some research.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good rmorning Wonderful people from a cold, wet, thoroughly miserable, Shanghai.
> Wish you all a good night also.
> Accu-Check say 5.2
> at 5.38 am
> All-Bran time
> Enjoy whatever you do tomorrow.


Congrats on your HS. Hope you managed to have a good day despite the cold.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I have considered this.  There are a few issues that would need sorting.  Firstly, the baked goods need to look good.  Mine don't tend to look like they do in the pictures.  Also, they have quite a short shelf life.  They would have to be sold freshly baked as low carb stuff doesn't keep well unless stored in the fridge.  And the ingredients aren't cheap, so I would need to charge a premium for the products.  I need to do some research.


@Mark Parrott They in themsleves Mark are problems that could be overcome. Do they freeze? Could be sold frozen, Home cooked is not supposed to look perfect.If you go to any country fair or market you see home baked produce that doesn't look perfect but that in itself adds to it's appeal, home baked.  Price, specialised foods always attract a premium and what people are getting is genuine and artisan, Low Carb food. Customer Base. Start low and you will have a customers base on here for sure with people like me who cannot boil and egg without burning it.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Congrats on your HS. Hope you managed to have a good day despite the cold.


Thanks NJ. It turned out sunny but freezing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.6 for me today. Came down smoothly from an overtreated-possible-impending-hypo-at-bedtime which led to an 11.0 between midnight and 1am


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5 8 and in Netherlands today, and apart from catching up with emails this morning I am having a much needed day off. My youngest daughter is performing at her circus University, she will be juggling with her feet whilst telling a story and doing acrobatics. No idea where she gets this talent from, love watching her.
> I hope you all have a good day.


Good morning NJ good to hear you arrived there safely ~ and good to see you're keeping your levels in good range whilst away ~ hope you haven't had any hypo's. You must be very proud of your performing daughter and isn't it lucky that you're both in the same Country at the same time so you can go and watch her circus talents. Enjoy and take care x


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> i run out of test strips, so licked my finger and telepathically (hopefully) I predict a 5.2 te he.(definitely wishful thinking)
> Have a good day everyone and hope all goes well with appointments, health etc


I hope you washed your hands first! 

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Apparently, tomorrow’s Black Friday - I thought I was living in Spain, not the US.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> I hope you washed your hands first!
> 
> Morning all. 4.2 here.
> 
> Apparently, tomorrow’s Black Friday - I thought I was living in Spain, not the US.


I saw signs for Black Friday whilst in Madrid, they were everywhere! I am hoping it has not arrived in the Netherlands!


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Tut! Tut! Tut!  Robin.  I bet you really enjoyed it





New-journey said:


> Hee Hee, so now we all know, what was the pie? I hope you enjoyed it.


It was a locally made lamb, chorizo and chick pea pie from the food hall at a nearby garden centre, and it was delicious. Went there to buy Christmas cards and came out with pies! I was only 7.2 at the 2hr mark, but it kept on giving! 13.0 at bedtime, gave myself a two unit correction, didn't dare give more.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> It was a locally made lamb, chorizo and chick pea pie from the food hall at a nearby garden centre, and it was delicious. Went there to buy Christmas cards and came out with pies! I was only 7.2 at the 2hr mark, but it kept on giving! 13.0 at bedtime, gave myself a two unit correction, didn't dare give more.


That is a steady rise Robin


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

Sorry haven’t had a chance to catch up on everyone’s news but hope everyone is well.
6.5 for me today and on route to hospital for scan - so please keep everything crossed!


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> That is a steady rise Robin


I didn't dare give myself the full whack of insulin upfront that I thought I'd need for it, I knew the fat in the pastry would slow it all down ( and the sheer amount I was eating, did I say, it was a substantial pie!).
This is where people with pumps have the advantage, with their magic dual wave thingy, or whatever it's called, but I don't think my Health Authority is going to fund me a  pump just so I can have pie once in a while!


----------



## Barbara W

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry haven’t had a chance to catch up on everyone’s news but hope everyone is well.
> 6.5 for me today and on route to hospital for scan - so please keep everything crossed!



Good luck Grainger x


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry haven’t had a chance to catch up on everyone’s news but hope everyone is well.
> 6.5 for me today and on route to hospital for scan - so please keep everything crossed!


Everything crossed here Grainger. Good luck hun x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon ~ hope everybody is well & BG's are being good for you  my BG'S since I last posted on Tuesday
Wednesday ~ 8.5 ~ slightly over target
Today ~ 9.0 ~ over target ~ after a 22.1 @ 23:02am bedtime because I forgot to bolus after dinner!! After a correction at bedtime it was 15.3 @ 3:05am so I did another correction which then brought me to 9.0 on waking


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope all is OK @grainger x

Dead on 5 for me today.


----------



## Sprogladite

2.2 for me today. Switching back to humulin i soon so I'm sure DP will start kicking my butt again imminently lol.  Actually looking forward to it in a warped sort of way!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry haven’t had a chance to catch up on everyone’s news but hope everyone is well.
> 6.5 for me today and on route to hospital for scan - so please keep everything crossed!


Just seen this now, I do hope everything is fine. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## New-journey

Sprogladite said:


> 2.2 for me today. Switching back to humulin i soon so I'm sure DP will start kicking my butt again imminently lol.  Actually looking forward to it in a warped sort of way!


Oh that's low, hope you feel ok and levels more normal now,


----------



## Sprogladite

New-journey said:


> Oh that's low, hope you feel ok and levels more normal now,


Thanks, I'm not feeling too bad now  levels are behaving but have been watching like a hawk recently!


----------



## grainger

Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4). 

Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!



Fantastic news grainger!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!




Congratulations!!! Xxxx I bet your little boy is excited to have a little brother 
It's great to hear all is well xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!


Thanks for the update Grainger. Wonderful that your little un will have a little brother to cuddle x


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!


 Fab news Grainger!!! So happy for you all!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night Friends
Well Did it again 
Accu-Check say 5.2 
at 5.28 am
Wish everyone all the best for the coming night and day.
Life's wonderful, enjoy every single second.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night Friends
> Well Did it again
> Accu-Check say 5.2
> at 5.28 am
> Wish everyone all the best for the coming night and day.
> Life's wonderful, enjoy every single second.



A House Special! Yay! 

What are you so cheerful about this early Vince?


----------



## Wirrallass

@Vincent Another HS. Is your meter stuck on 5.2?! Heehee!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A House Special! Yay!
> 
> What are you so cheerful about this early Vince?


It is FRIDAY haha Amigo
1 month to go and I will be back in Newcastle, well at least for a few weeks or so.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> @Vincent Another HS. Is your meter stuck on 5.2?! Heehee!
> View attachment 5703


Let you know that tomorrow WL


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!


Hurrah!! Such good news and so happy for you all!


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS


----------



## Vince_UK

Do you every sleep WL?
Drinking coffee like crazy here doubt I will sleep tonight lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.7 here...oops! Overdid post-dinner low last night. It seems I never learn.

Oooh, so very pleased for you and your family, Grainger. How exciting!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me. Seems like a trip to Castle Howard, a fat rascal and a chippy tea was a good combination.
Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today.
Congratulations @grainger


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.1 today, I hope everyone is well and has a good day


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Scan was 20wks (well 20wk+ 4).
> 
> Everything healthy and normal! And it’s blue!!!


Great news grainger.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.4 this morning and what appears to be another dead flatfish overnight


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  oh what I would give for a good night sleep! Lol, anyways a welcomed 6.0 for me this morning, too soon to say reduction has worked? Lol, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> @Vincent Another HS. Is your meter stuck on 5.2?! Heehee!
> View attachment 5703


My meter is stuck on double hs. 10.1 for me, nothing to do with toast before bed


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> GOOD MORNING FRIENDS
> View attachment 5719


Grrr...my son just text and woke me to say he has ordered his Xmas pressie....I.m on HOLIDAY so now for that coffee(just to say, I did ask him to order it as it was double Dutch to me)


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 and home late tonight. I had a brilliant time with my daughter and meeting her for lunch later. 
Enjoy your Friday and keep warm.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a more respectable 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies  oh what I would give for a good night sleep! Lol, anyways a welcomed 6.0 for me this morning, too soon to say reduction has worked? Lol, hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Is it three days since your last reduction? Nothing worse than not sleeping, hope you can relax today and keep warm, is your heating on yet?! I am thinking of asking my lovely neighbour to go into my house and put my heating on as it will be freezing when I get back at 11 tonight. Have a fab day too!


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Is it three days since your last reduction? Nothing worse than not sleeping, hope you can relax today and keep warm, is your heating on yet?! I am thinking of asking my lovely neighbour to go into my house and put my heating on as it will be freezing when I get back at 11 tonight. Have a fab day too!


Can’t believe it, opened curtains an white thick frost out. Hope your friend will put your heating on tonight NJ. Safe journey home


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Is it three days since your last reduction? Nothing worse than not sleeping, hope you can relax today and keep warm, is your heating on yet?! I am thinking of asking my lovely neighbour to go into my house and put my heating on as it will be freezing when I get back at 11 tonight. Have a fab day too!


Kid of started the reduction on Tuesday night so last night was my 3rd dose of it, yes we have had the heating on a few times during the days as its absolutely freezing! Haven't had a proper sleep this week and doubt I will tonight as rather looking forward to going Christmas shopping tomorrow afternoon , hope your neighbour puts your heating on for you!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Can’t believe it, opened curtains an white thick frost out. Hope your friend will put your heating on tonight NJ. Safe journey home


Thanks Carol and worrying how much ice will be on my car and no gloves with me, oh well. Can't wait to be in my own bed again. Have a good day and keep warm.


----------



## silver77mjd

My sugars have been doing a great impression of my bank balance prior to pay day (dwindling fast ...which is good, bank balance not so good). Started the week with a 31.5 finished with a 4.9 ...work to do.

Have a nice Friday all!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Kid of started the reduction on Tuesday night so last night was my 3rd dose of it, yes we have had the heating on a few times during the days as its absolutely freezing! Haven't had a proper sleep this week and doubt I will tonight as rather looking forward to going Christmas shopping tomorrow afternoon , hope your neighbour puts your heating on for you!  xx


So maybe it is working, will you wait and see what tomorrows reading is?
Stay warm and enjoy your shopping tomorrow. Even though I have been working hard I have no money for Christmas so will be last minute as usual!


----------



## New-journey

silver77mjd said:


> My sugars have been doing a great impression of my bank balance prior to pay day (dwindling fast ...which is good, bank balance not so good). Started the week with a 31.5 finished with a 4.9 ...work to do.
> 
> Have a nice Friday all!


That's an impressive drop! Well done for getting your levels back in range.


----------



## mikeyB

Oops. 2.2. A slow steady decline, it would seem. Bit like life. 

6.5 now. Ah, if only life were so easy


----------



## grainger

Thanks all.

A rubbish 9.0 this morning so no apparent reason, went to bed at 5.5. Was up a lot with my little boy tho as he’s struggling with coughing still so maybe all my hormones kicked in. Hey ho it’s still a single figure.

School/nursery run time now, have a great Friday all x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> So maybe it is working, will you wait and see what tomorrows reading is?
> Stay warm and enjoy your shopping tomorrow. Even though I have been working hard I have no money for Christmas so will be last minute as usual!


Will see how the rest of today goes, then see what I'm like tomorrow and then Sunday and make a final decision on whether to leave it as it is or what, I've saved a bit recently with not buying all the junk I used to so I feel rather good in a way and Bruce's mum takes us so we have to fit in with when she can manage to take us and it just seems to be the last weekend in November every year, then I will have to get them all wrapped, all our Christmas cards done and then all my granddad's cards done, that's my least favourite job! Haha xx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. I'm perished ::shivers:: not looking forward to waiting for buses.

Diabolical readings this morning; gutted. Was all gungho to start SlimFast after endless pigging out, but it's not to be. 
7.1 @ 6.30am then a choc SlimFast shake for breakfast, an hour later 13.1  Two and a quarter hours after that I plummeted to 5.7 so a rollercoaster.


----------



## Amigo

I’m still on the morning highs (which don’t match my mood!) so a 7.8. Obviously a Dawn phenomenon kind of thing because I often drop even after a big breakfast. 
*I don’t like these high 7’s however *but there’s got to be some advantage in remaining between 6-9 most of the time


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning ~ hope everybody is well & BG's are being good for you  BG for me this morning was a very horrible & massive 20.5!!! It's now gone down to 14.5 before breakfast ~ the 20.5 was caused by a chinese takeaway at dinner yesterday ~ I ate chicken noodle soup (a clear soup) didn't include in the carb count / chips only ate approx 6 or 7 so didn't include with the carb count / chicken curry which again I didn't include with the carb count as I have no idea about carbs in this ~ I do have the carbs and cals app but don't know what to go to for this / fried rice which I did include with the carb count & bolused for


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning ~ hope everybody is well & BG's are being good for you  BG for me this morning was a very horrible & massive 20.5!!! It's now gone down to 14.5 before breakfast ~ the 20.5 was caused by a chinese takeaway at dinner yesterday ~ I ate chicken noodle soup (a clear soup) didn't include in the carb count / chips only ate approx 6 or 7 so didn't include with the carb count / chicken curry which again I didn't include with the carb count as I have no idea about carbs in this ~ I do have the carbs and cals app but don't know what to go to for this / fried rice which I did include with the carb count & bolused for


May I ask why you didn't include the soup or chips? The noodles in the soup would need to be counted and although I've never really had chips I imagine the carbs in 6 or 7 would still be enough to inject for? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Friday Friends! Geez didn't get to sleep until about 04.00am then slept til 12.38pm!! So my pm waking was 7.7 ~ I didn't eat ? chocolate mint ice-cream bites at 2am honestly I didn't!!Take care folks and enjoy the rest of the day if you can x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Do you every sleep WL?
> Drinking coffee like crazy here doubt I will sleep tonight lol


Yes I do sleep Vince but mostly at the wrong time unless I take strong painkillers but I'm not going to get into the habit of taking them for the wrong reasons ~ don't know what damage they're doing to my internal organs as it is Take care you


----------



## Wirrallass

David Garbutt said:


> Sat 6
> Sun    15.1
> Mon   13.2
> Tues  12.9
> Wed    7.3
> Thurs  9.1
> Fri.      13.6
> Not a great week, quite stressed.
> Try harder next week.


I hope your numbers level out soon David ~ it must be a nightmare for you whilst you're on a bg rollercoaster I'm sure you will master it eventually, take care now.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Yes I do sleep Vince but mostly at the wrong time unless I take strong painkillers but I'm not going to get into the habit of taking them for the wrong reasons ~ don't know what damage they're doing to my internal organs as it is Take care you


Good plus they can be addictive so I believe, well some of them can be.
6C here tonight and forecast 4C tomorrow and that is very cold in this humidity.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good plus they can be addictive so I believe, well some of them can be.
> 6C here tonight and forecast 4C tomorrow and that is very cold in this humidity.


Thanks Vince and yes they can be addictive particularly Codeine. Just checked garden temp gauge and its a Brrrrrr 5°C so I guess it would have been colder 1st thing this morning. Hopefully this cold spell will kill off any germs lurking about out there


----------



## Kaylz

Oh my goodness I'm pretty glad I've wasted my day waiting in as we had a dusting of snow at lunch time! LOL, @wirralass how are you feeling now? xxxx


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thanks Vince and yes they can be addictive particularly Codeine. Just checked garden temp gauge and its a Brrrrrr 5°C so I guess it would have been colder 1st thing this morning. Hopefully this cold spell will kill off any germs lurking about out there


There are always a few germs lurking around WL


----------



## Vince_UK

I am off to be now, need my beauty sleep LOTS OF IT. Good night folks.. Have a good day .


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> May I ask why you didn't include the soup or chips? The noodles in the soup would need to be counted and although I've never really had chips I imagine the carbs in 6 or 7 would still be enough to inject for? x



Hi @Kaylz ,
Thank you and 2 good points there ~ I always just classed the soup as a clear soup which I thought wouldn't have too many or no in carbs in because of having no thickening agents but from now on I will lift the noodles out & weigh them before I start eating & re the chips I will try & make a better job to find out how many carbs would be in just 6 or 7


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Kaylz ,I/
> Thank you and 2 good points there ~ I always just classed the soup as a clear soup which I thought wouldn't have too many or no in carbs in because of having no thickening agents but from now on I will lift the noodles out & weigh them before I start eating & re the chips I will try & make a better job to find out how many carbs would be in just 6 or 7


I'm not meaning to sound nasty or anything but why would you think that a soup containing noodles would be carbless? And also if your no good at judging by eye just weigh the chips, I see you often wake high especially after a takeaway, why don't you use the results to be able to change things so you can make the takeaway work? Do you tell your team when you check in that you are not counting certain things in your bolus? As if they don't know the full story the suggestions they make about things to change are absolutely pointless x


----------



## Wirrallass

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Kaylz ,
> Thank you and 2 good points there ~ I always just classed the soup as a clear soup which I thought wouldn't have too many or no in carbs in because of having no thickening agents but from now on I will lift the noodles out & weigh them before I start eating & re the chips I will try & make a better job to find out how many carbs would be in just 6 or 7


Hi. Do you only ever eat Chinese and Indian takeaways Gill? Can you not try more varied menues? Just a thought x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Oh my goodness I'm pretty glad I've wasted my day waiting in as we had a dusting of snow at lunch time! LOL, @wirralass how are you feeling now? xxxx


@Kaylz. Hi I'm feeling much better thanks for asking ~ in less pain tho it's still lurking ......and I'm having another wobbly tooth removed on Monday Not many natural teeth left now ~ I think diabetes has seen to that ~ I had lovely healthy  teeth before dx xxxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Oh my goodness I'm pretty glad I've wasted my day waiting in as we had a dusting of snow at lunch time! LOL, @wirralass how are you feeling now? xxxx


We've had three very heavy showers of hailstones today ~ almost the size of golf balls


----------



## Vince_UK

Gooooooooood Morning/Night all you terrific peeps.
Accu-Check say 4.5
at 5.25 am
So not stuck on 5.2 WL lol
Coffee machine glug, glug, glugging away here and a Bacon, Egg and Beans Brekkie to be cooked and eaten.
Then wait for my meat delivery at 6am and Xiao Song the housekeeper to come so I can sit and watch her iron and clean without any pangs of guilt whatsoever.
Have a great day tomorrow everyone. Don't spend to much on pressies, well at least not until the pre-Christmas sales start lol

No matter how much it hurts now, someday you will look back and realise your struggles changed your life for the better.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hi Kaylz I'm feeling much better thanks for asking ~ in less pain tho it's still lurking ......and I'm having another wobbly tooth removed on Monday Not many natural teeth left now ~ I think diabetes has seen to that ~ I had lovely healthy  teeth before dx xxxx


I used to have terrible problems with my teeth and gums years ago WL, maybe 20 odd years back. I got totally fed up with it to be honest. I had my top ones removed and implants put in at great expense and the bottom ones I have a bridge put in at the front. Entirely my choice I will add. First closs job and  "you cannot see the join". lol
I need to get my implants checked when I get back but I ceased having any issues as soon as it was done.
My Dentist and I could never really understand why I had so many issues. Maybe my riotous lifestyle at the time.
You have your own teeth WL it is definitley essential to look after them. Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Saturday morning folks ~ hope you all have a *free from* enjoyable weekend, take care x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Sorry, been a little awol from the thread over the past week as suffering from (real, not man!) flu  Libre has shown a dead flatfish for the past 3 days, probably due to dehydration, occasionally floating to the surface, but still between 3-5 mmol/l below a blood reading


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Sorry, been a little awol from the thread over the past week as suffering from (real, not man!) flu  Libre has shown a dead flatfish for the past 3 days, probably due to dehydration, occasionally floating to the surface, but still between 3-5 mmol/l below a blood reading
> 
> View attachment 5733


Hope you recover from the flu quickly N and you get back to normal


----------



## Ljc

Not caught up on any posts yet , I hope everyone who is ill is feeling much better today.

No idea what happened around 2ish as I was fast asleep

Oh and my meter and Libre agree, first time ever lol.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A straight 5.0 for me at the ungodly hour of 06:15 on a Saturday. I do wish that Sundance would learn that we can have a little lie in at the weekend.
Glad you are feeling a bit better @Northerner .


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me. Welcome back @Northerner
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Hope your fully recovered soon @Northerner , flu is horrible.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5735
> Not caught up on any posts yet , I hope everyone who is ill is feeling much better today.
> 
> No idea what happened around 2ish as I was fast asleep
> View attachment 5736
> Oh and my meter and Libre agree, first time ever lol.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Saturday morning folks ~ well its not good here ~ strong winds ~ hailstones ~ thunder! I won't be in a hurry to go out today!
Anyway at 05.52am it was the same number as yesterday 7.7. Haven't a clue why!
Hope you all stay warm and well over the weekend and take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Gooooooooood Morning/Night all you terrific peeps.
> Accu-Check say 4.5
> at 5.25 am
> So not stuck on 5.2 WL lol
> Coffee machine glug, glug, glugging away here and a Bacon, Egg and Beans Brekkie to be cooked and eaten.
> Then wait for my meat delivery at 6am and Xiao Song the housekeeper to come so I can sit and watch her iron and clean without any pangs of guilt whatsoever.
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone. Don't spend to much on pressies, well at least not until the pre-Christmas sales start lol
> 
> No matter how much it hurts now, someday you will look back and realise your struggles changed your life for the better.


I don't mind if you send your housekeeper to me Vince if you could spare her ~ I could do with a little help, oh I feel a song coming on!.........


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I don't mind if you send your housekeeper to me Vince if you could spare her ~ I could do with a little help, oh I feel a song coming on!.........


£3 per hour WL plus Business Class return airfare and you can borrow her


----------



## AJLang

Great start to the day...13.2 and I've been sick, despite my high doses of anti-sickness medication.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Great start to the day...13.2 and I've been sick, despite my high doses of anti-sickness medication.


Oh no sorry to see this  get better soon my lovely! Xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys  Christmas shopping day has finally arrived and I can't wait!  5.8 for me this wet morning but the weather won't dampen my spirits today, nearly a full week now without a smoke and I'm feeling Fab!  I hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> £3 per hours WL plus Business Class return airfare and you can borrow her


You're under paying her Vince ~ it's between £8 ~ £10 per hour round here! I'd have to keep her here tho ~ not in a position to return her to you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 7.0 for me today with a nice flat line overnight.

Lots to do for me this weekend and a bunch of online stuff that needs attending to. Busy busy busy!

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You're under paying her Vince ~ it's between £8 ~ £10 per hour round here! I'd have to keep her here tho ~ not in a position to return her to you!


Thats the going rate here WL. In the UK I pay £10 per hour.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a bit chilly this morning. Its a 9.6 for me today. Must start my Christmas shopping this weekend!


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

A high 9.1 for me today but I’m still fighting a cold so not totally surprised. Busy weekend coming up... hope everyone is looking forward to a good one.

@Northerner rest up. Flu sucks! Hope you are feeling much better v soon x

@AJLang hooe you start feeling better soon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys  Christmas shopping day has finally arrived and I can't wait!  5.8 for me this wet morning but the weather won't dampen my spirits today, nearly a full week now without a smoke and I'm feeling Fab!  I hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


Go Kaylz Go and enjoy your retail therapy ~ spend it all ~ wisely! Hope you find everything you want to buy ~ and give yourself to a likkle treat too, you deserve it. Enjoy. Oh....and very well done for staying *Quit*  xxxx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Go Kaylz Go and enjoy your retail therapy ~ spend it all ~ wisely! Hope you find everything you want to buy ~ and give yourself to a likkle treat too, you deserve it. Enjoy. Oh....and very well done for staying *Quit*  xxxx


Just the kids we need to buy for really and my granddad, first ever trip to an Aldi too so I will be spending a good while scouring their stuff too!! Haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Just the kids we need to buy for really and my granddad, first ever trip to an Aldi too so I will be spending a good while scouring their stuff too!! Haha xx


I use Aldi quite a lot when I am in the UK Kaylz, The fish is good and the Smoked Salmon and fillets. Will be full of tempting Christmas goodies from Germany.
Stollen for example which I adore. Curious about their bread types.
If you spot anything PLEASE let me know lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Just the kids we need to buy for really and my granddad, first ever trip to an Aldi too so I will be spending a good while scouring their stuff too!! Haha xx


Yes you should get a few bargains in Aldi  Is there a Home Bargains store near you ~ you'd get plenty of bargains there without breaking the bank ~ and / or Poundland? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I use Aldi quite a lot when I am in the UK Kaylz, The fish is good and the Smoked Salmon and fillets. Will be full of tempting Christmas goodies from Germany.
> Stollen for example which I adore. Curious about their bread types.
> If you spot anything PLEASE let me know lol.


I'm needing to grab some fish from there actually , Would you like me to look at their bread for you? I wouldn't mind, and yes of course I will let you know of my findings  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Yes you should get a few bargains in Aldi  Is there a Home Bargains store near you ~ you'd get plenty of bargains there without breaking the bank ~ and / or Poundland? xx


Bruce's mum is taking us to one of the other towns, we've planned to hit Home Bargains, B&M's and Aldi's, there is a Poundland there too but it's a bit far from any parking areas x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'm needing to grab some fish from there actually , Would you like me to look at their bread for you? I wouldn't mind, and yes of course I will let you know of my findings  x


Yes PLEASE K
Would very much appreciate it 
I have to change my shopping style from my usual IN, GRAB, OUT, to being more selective.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Bruce's mum is taking us to one of the other towns, we've planned to hit Home Bargains, B&M's and Aldi's, there is a Poundland there too but it's a bit far from any parking areas x


Well you have three stores where I'm sure you will find everything you need ~ you might even come home with some change too! Haha!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yes PLEASE K
> Would very much appreciate it
> I have to change my shopping style from my usual IN, GRAB, OUT, to being more selective.


Ok no problem, there's no way I'll remember the information so I'll snap a few pics of the packets for you  x


----------



## Amigo

A brilliant 5.8 for me this morning! Not sure why but not complaining.

Enjoy your Saturday everyone. It’s 0 degrees here


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Ok no problem, there's no way I'll remember the information so I'll snap a few pics of the packets for you  x


Brilliant Idea K. Keep well wrapped up and warm.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
Hope all those suffering feel better soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A brilliant 5.8 for me this morning! Not sure why but not complaining.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday everyone. It’s 0 degrees here


NIce one Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I use Aldi quite a lot when I am in the UK Kaylz, The fish is good and the Smoked Salmon and fillets. Will be full of tempting Christmas goodies from Germany.
> Stollen for example which I adore. Curious about their bread types.
> If you spot anything PLEASE let me know lol.



I have a Lidl and an Aldi less than 5 mins drive from me. I prefer Aldi generally especially their smoked salmon but they don’t have a fresh bakery part. Tends to be the usual pre packed loaves and I’ve not found any low carb in Aldi.

Happy shopping


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Brilliant Idea K. Keep well wrapped up and warm.


Will do, hat, scarf and gloves are prepared and waiting lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I have a Lidl and an Aldi less than 5 mins drive from me. I prefer Aldi generally especially their smoked salmon but they don’t have a fresh bakery part. Tends to be the usual pre packed loaves and I’ve not found any low carb in Aldi.
> 
> Happy shopping


I prefer Aldi also Amigo. Their smoked salmon is very reasonably priced as is most of their produce.


----------



## Amberzak

11.4 but I have just been told to up my dose of pregabilin and that can affect sugar levels. Could also be the sleepless night and muscle spasms.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I don't mind if you send your housekeeper to me Vince if you could spare her ~ I could do with a little help, oh I feel a song coming on!.........


I know if I had a cleaner, I would clean before they came


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Just the kids we need to buy for really and my granddad, first ever trip to an Aldi too so I will be spending a good while scouring their stuff too!! Haha xx


They do lovely 70%chocolate and not expensive


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Well you have three stores where I'm sure you will find everything you need ~ you might even come home with some change too! Haha!


We have all these in Leven, so my future plan when I retire is to get a funky hurly girly shopping trolley and walk to shops..not for another 3 years at least


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I know if I had a cleaner, I would clean before they came


I actually have a friend who does just that Carolg lol True


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Yes PLEASE K
> Would very much appreciate it
> I have to change my shopping style from my usual IN, GRAB, OUT, to being more selective.


I got lovely oats bread from there. Not cheap but worth every slice


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Will do, hat, scarf and gloves are prepared and waiting lol x


Was in next on Thursday, screeched to a halt at a model with cosy pj’s. Fell totally in love. Know what I have told my family about. Hint hint


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me, but had bought an extra pack of fudge for Xmas pressies.. now no more. Feel a wee song going on. White out with frost here today, and busy exciting day ahead. Have a good one all, and Northerner, glad to see you back and recovering


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> I know if I had a cleaner, I would clean before they came


I'd be doing the same Carol ~ my daughters want to bring in a *domestic engineer* to help me out but i said not until  I tidy & clean first


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

It’s raining!  Let’s hope it lasts long / rains heavily enough to fill our empty reservoirs.

What’s (or who’s?) a fat rascal @khskel?


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> We have all these in Leven, so my future plan when I retire is to get a funky hurly girly shopping trolley and walk to shops..not for another 3 years at least



Oh not one of those lethal shopping thingeys on wheels Carol!  Lol

I seem to get side swiped every time I’m in town by some old lady dragging one behind her cutting people up.


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.8 here.
> 
> It’s raining!  Let’s hope it lasts long / rains heavily enough to fill our empty reservoirs.
> 
> What’s (or who’s?) a fat rascal @khskel?


It's like a cross between a scone and a rock bun I think it's a Yorkshire thing. Not supposed to call them Fat rascals anymore as Betty's trademarked them even though they've been around for a few hundred years


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Oh not one of those lethal shopping thingeys on wheels Carol!  Lol
> 
> I seem to get side swiped every time I’m in town by some old lady dragging one behind her cutting people up.


You and your passion for those lethal shopping thingys on wheels make me laugh @Amigo I lurve my thingy convertible 2/4 wheels but I am truly careful & considerate when I'm out with mine, honest! I have to say not all shopping thingy owners are!!! x


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I am so so sorry but I never managed to get a look at the bread etc

I had every intention to BUT we were at B&M's and I went low so had to recover etc and then felt like utter crap so Aldi was just a quick in and out, I'm so sorry as I feel like I have let you down  xx


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Oh not one of those lethal shopping thingeys on wheels Carol!  Lol
> 
> I seem to get side swiped every time I’m in town by some old lady dragging one behind her cutting people up.


That,ll be me te he.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I am so so sorry but I never managed to get a look at the bread etc
> 
> I had every intention to BUT we were at B&M's and I went low so had to recover etc and then felt like utter crap so Aldi was just a quick in and out, I'm so sorry as I feel like I have let you down  xx



You’ve unfortunately fulfilled my prediction Kaylz because I’d wanted to post this morning and advise you to take sweets or something in case you went low with all the rushing about but thought twice about it because of your issues with eating beyond your comfort zone. 
How did you handle going low? Did you have something to take?

Vince won’t care at all about the bread, he’ll only be too concerned for you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I am so so sorry but I never managed to get a look at the bread etc
> 
> I had every intention to BUT we were at B&M's and I went low so had to recover etc and then felt like utter crap so Aldi was just a quick in and out, I'm so sorry as I feel like I have let you down  xx



Has happened to many of us Kaylz - I’m sure Vince won’t mind at all. Having a nasty low when out and about is no fun at all. Live and learn eh   sorry you felt grim afterwards - don’t blame you for cutting the rest of the trip short.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

khskel said:


> Not supposed to call them Fat rascals anymore as Betty's trademarked them



Plump blackguard perhaps?

Portly rapscallion?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You’ve unfortunately fulfilled my prediction Kaylz because I’d wanted to post this morning and advise you to take sweets or something in case you went low with all the rushing about but thought twice about it because of your issues with eating beyond your comfort zone.
> How did you handle going low? Did you have something to take?
> 
> Vince won’t care at all about the bread, he’ll only be too concerned for you!


If I'm totally honest with you guys I had a feeling something like this would happen  I started feeling a bit shaky so sat on a kick stool and got my kit out, blood not easy to obtain as hands were absolutely freezing, felt like a freak as all the other shoppers and staff were staring at me  was 4.3 then so I had a soft mint as mum had them in her pocket, got up paid for my armful of stuff (while still shaking and the guy serving was looking at me oddly) then felt worse and was down to 3.9, a jelly baby and a 15 minute wait got me to 4.7 but its the first time this has happened in full blown public and I feel so embarrassed  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> If I'm totally honest with you guys I had a feeling something like this would happen  I started feeling a bit shaky so sat on a kick stool and got my kit out, blood not easy to obtain as hands were absolutely freezing, felt like a freak as all the other shoppers and staff were staring at me  was 4.3 then so I had a soft mint as mum had them in her pocket, got up paid for my armful of stuff (while still shaking and the guy serving was looking at me oddly) then felt worse and was down to 3.9, a jelly baby and a 15 minute wait got me to 4.7 but its the first time this has happened in full blown public and I feel so embarrassed  xx


Sounds very difficult for you and hope,you are feeling better now. The feeling of embarrassment will go away, maybe it was so strong as first time in public. I am sure people around weren't judging you but I can understand you felt they were. As someone who has often had hypos in public, once when giving a talk and even last night on the plane, I assure you it does get easier. Sending hugs.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> its the first time this has happened in full blown public and I feel so embarrassed


Now, that's one of the few things I can think of where it's an advantage to be old. You get past being embarrassed! I can well remember the feeling when I was in my twenties, that everyone was looking at me, and I was making a spectacle of myself. Reel forwards 40 years, and I now realise that everyone else is actually so wrapped up in themselves and their own lives, that although they may give you a second glance if you're doing something slightly unusual, they'll have forgotten about it by the time they've turned the corner. Nowadays, it's my daughter (aged 25) who'll say, 'Mum, stop embarrassing me!' or 'Shh, you're talking too loud!' when I don't give a fig!


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey and @Robin thanks? It's the 2nd time it's happened when I've been with the mother in law! Lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I am so so sorry but I never managed to get a look at the bread etc
> 
> I had every intention to BUT we were at B&M's and I went low so had to recover etc and then felt like utter crap so Aldi was just a quick in and out, I'm so sorry as I feel like I have let you down  xx


@Kaylz Hope you are feeling better now K, I sincerely do.
Don't worry I appreciate the thought 
Of course you have not let me down. Your well-being is more important than anything else and especially bread.
The bread can wait your health cannot.
B&M is a  great store to lol
You take care K and PLEASE DO NOT thnk of it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night Good People
Accu-Chek say 5.3
at 6.10 am
Coffee calls
Wish you all well and have a wonderful day when you wake
Create something new everyday


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.1 for me this morning, not a great day, spiked to 12.1 at one point so no more ready frozen meals for me! 

Hope you feel better now Kaylz.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo @wirralass 
Let you into a little secret Ladies but PLEASE don't tell anyone, SSSSHHHH Mums the word ok?
This is highly classified , "Top Secret". information for "For Your Eyes Only".
I have one here in Shanghai for when I go to the local supermarket, bought it when I lived here 2010-2013. Blue one.
Got sick of humping stuff from Carrefour in plastic bags which literally cut into my fingers so I thought a trolley was an excellent idea.
I don't need a "Driver licence"  here for one either.
Wouldn't dare use one in Newcastle. Wouldn't give me any street cred points at all.

Actually I acquired 2 lol. 
1 I bought the other was a freebie wth some promotion or other which they constantly run here. I gave the free one away to an old lady who lives in the complex. because it was Pink and I draw the line at hauling a Pink shopping trolley through the streets of Shanghai.


----------



## Ditto

I never go anywhere without mine.  It's all battered and I keep the lid shut with one of them stretchy things off a bike. Real bag lady I am. So don't care...I lean on it and it stops me falling over but there's always the chance I may go asp over tip one of these day when I go a bit urgent down a curb.


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Has happened to many of us Kaylz - I’m sure Vince won’t mind at all. Having a nasty low when out and about is no fun at all. Live and learn eh   sorry you felt grim afterwards - don’t blame you for cutting the rest of the trip short.


@everydayupsanddowns
Correct Mike I only hope Kaylz has fully recovered now. I really do appreciate her kind offer.
I cannot begin to comprehend how difficult sometimes life must be for T1's in everyday tasks.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> If I'm totally honest with you guys I had a feeling something like this would happen  I started feeling a bit shaky so sat on a kick stool and got my kit out, blood not easy to obtain as hands were absolutely freezing, felt like a freak as all the other shoppers and staff were staring at me  was 4.3 then so I had a soft mint as mum had them in her pocket, got up paid for my armful of stuff (while still shaking and the guy serving was looking at me oddly) then felt worse and was down to 3.9, a jelly baby and a 15 minute wait got me to 4.7 but its the first time this has happened in full blown public and I feel so embarrassed  xx


Please don't feel embarrassed about it @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} I find that having hypos whilst out and about often increase your feelings about them at the time - you can feel more vulnerable, you are aware that you are 'not yourself'. I tend to feel quite irritated by the people around me and that all eyes are on me, but this is more than likely just because your befuddled brain isn't perceiving things as they normally would. You handled things well, and your experience will help you to handle the next time even better


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A slightly improved 6.9 for me (blood) versus 5.3 on Libre.


----------



## Ljc

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Ljc

Woke to 6.2 with a wavy line.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> It's like a cross between a scone and a rock bun I think it's a Yorkshire thing. Not supposed to call them Fat rascals anymore as Betty's trademarked them even though they've been around for a few hundred years


Cheeky Betty’s!

Morning all. 4.1 here.

I hate those out n about hypos, @Kaylz. You have all my sympathy.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  still have the headache from hell but hopefully that will pass as the day goes on, must remember don't get excited about going shopping and don' inject in thigh when due to spend the rest of the afternoon on your feet! If only I'd thought before I might have avoided the whole embarrssing drama, anyways a 5.3 for me today, hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 4.6 for me today on yet another wet morning.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 5.4 and so tired, will be a resting day for me.
Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## Amberzak

14.1 for me. I woke up to find my canula had come out in the night. To be honest I’m impressed it wasn’t higher.


----------



## mikeyB

I was 4.0 this morning, but apparently a bit lower than that in the night. We ate quite late yesterday, so I expect tail end Humalog did that. Never mind, brekkie sorted that. 7.6 now. I can now face the world, which, translated, means an afternoon of reading the Sunday papers and watching footie. My exercise will be the Observer crossword, which I can usually do in twenty minutes. Well, brain exercise burns glucose. I’m thinking myself fit.


----------



## Robin

8.0 here this morning, the perils of turning over and going back to sleep! My liver was obviously telling me I should be getting up, it hasn't heard of Sundays.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody  it was 9.3 for me this morning  so even though it was slightly over my target range It was quite good after having an Indian for dinner yesterday ~ I had to do a correction 5 hours after the Indian


----------



## grainger

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good afternoon everybody  it was 9.3 for me this morning  so even though it was slightly over my target range It was quite good after having an Indian for dinner yesterday ~ I had to do a correction 5 hours after the Indian



Great improvement . 

Morning all/afternoon all... was a 4.5 for me which I’m v happy with after a late night hypo


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, I was at 9.2 when I got up this morning. Been busy, that's why I've only just got round to posting.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo @wirralass
> Let you into a little secret Ladies but PLEASE don't tell anyone, SSSSHHHH Mums the word ok?
> This is highly classified , "Top Secret". information for "For Your Eyes Only".
> I have one here in Shanghai for when I go to the local supermarket, bought it when I lived here 2010-2013. Blue one.
> Got sick of humping stuff from Carrefour in plastic bags which literally cut into my fingers so I thought a trolley was an excellent idea.
> I don't need a "Driver licence"  here for one either.
> Wouldn't dare use one in Newcastle. Wouldn't give me any street cred points at all.
> 
> Actually I acquired 2 lol.
> 1 I bought the other was a freebie wth some promotion or other which they constantly run here. I gave the free one away to an old lady who lives in the complex. because it was Pink and I draw the line at hauling a Pink shopping trolley through the streets of Shanghai.


I am soooo jealous


----------



## Carolg

Woke up to two pups licking my ears and stomping all over me. No test kit as just winged it after meal out last night. Hoping that wrapping Xmas pressies burns off glucose. Almost done then not going near shops till after Xmas. Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Good Night ALL
Accu-Chek say 5.6 at 5.44am
Highest morning call yet
Have a wonderful day today.
Cold here in Shanghai.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ 6.7 at this unearthly hour! Hope you all have the numbers you wish for x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning


----------



## Ljc

Guess who broke a glass this morning,  all over the floor smithereens it was , so after  doing a supprise and very shocked vacuuming of the kitchen floor at this ungodly hour I found this little gem


Can you spot where I started hoovering lol.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.6 here...oops, too much bedtime snacking. Must learn when to slide on the brakes!

Flattest flatfish in the history of flatfishery, @Ljc.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.4 post cat feeding frenzy. Not a day to skip breakfast.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

4.2 today combined with a wide awake child pre 6am - roll on nursery so I can lie down for a bit haha

Have a fabulous Monday all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me with a 4.2 on the Libre. Doesn't look like this sensor will recover any quicker than me


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  very little sleep as usual but oh well never mind lol, might be without electric between 10-12 today, keep your fingers crossed it won' affect me though lol, 4.7 for me today, have a nice day folks!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today and I feel like crap. I think this whole work thing is playing on my mind more than I think. I'm gonna be attending a wellbeing session with occupational health tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning again folks ~ so I've just tested to see how my bgl is doing after testing at 04.20am ~ and it's elevated from 6.7 to 7.0. Not a lot I know but it looks like the frozen lasagne I had for my evening meal is the culprit! I very rarely have a ready meal and unusually for me I didn't check the amount of carbs. Then came.............

.......and the amount of carbs in that meal was an undesirable 56g Then I took a peek at the ingredients and just to give you an idea there was only 11% of cooked minced beef ~ wheat flour incl sugar ~ 14% pasta sheets ~ and caramelized sugar syrup! No more frozen ready meals for moi from now on!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.1 and not feeling well but probably just a cold! I can have a gentle day so that's good.
Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6.1 and not feeling well but probably just a cold! I can have a gentle day so that's good.
> Have a great Monday everyone.


Hope you feel better as the day progresses


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody  it was a horrible 15.1 for me this morning & no idea why 
Dinner yesterday 6.3 @ 20:36pm ~ bolused for dinner
Bedtime 5.3 @ 23:54pm ~ so not exactly 4 hours from dinner time bolus ~ had a sandwich for supper & bolused


----------



## Wirrallass

So....update: Following on from my dental appt today (I didn't have my wibbly  wobbly tooth extracted ~ that's tomorrow) I ventured to our local shopping centre intending to have just a refreshing cup of coffee......but treated myself to a little pastry or two to take home  I was starving and it was too early for my evening meal.
I tested 2hrs later and it was 6.6.
So to recap: My waking was 6.7 at 04.20am
.... 4hours later it was 7.0
....then 2hours post my pastry treats (at approx 16.10hrs) my bg was 6.6 at 18.35hrs. My levels have remained steady since first thing this morning which surprised me.! I did a fair bit of walking at the shopping centre so do you think it was the walking that kept my bg numbers in range and not elevate like I thought they would? I'm not complaining but I'd appreciate your take on this, thanks folks.

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night Friends
Weather getting much colder here.
Hope everyone has had a lovely day 
Accu-Chek say 5.2
at 5.25 am.
All-Bran time
Sweet dreams everyone and take care
Santa coming soon.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Woke up on 6.2 today (albeit at 4pm after 3 night shifts!)


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning again folks ~ so I've just tested to see how my bgl is doing after testing at 04.20am ~ and it's elevated from 6.7 to 7.0. Not a lot I know but it looks like the frozen lasagne I had for my evening meal is the culprit! I very rarely have a ready meal and unusually for me I didn't check the amount of carbs. Then came.............
> View attachment 5759
> .......and the amount of carbs in that meal was an undesirable 56g Then I took a peek at the ingredients and just to give you an idea there was only 11% of cooked minced beef ~ wheat flour incl sugar ~ 14% pasta sheets ~ and caramelized sugar syrup! No more frozen ready meals for moi from now on!


@wirralass That isn't bad at all WL. You will be fine. HIgher than your prefered levels I know but nothing to get upset about.
Take some comfort from the fact that it wasn't as high as my 8.2 on Saturday after my Aberdeen Angus Burger King which was delicious beyond belief.
Perhaps the cold weather is a factor also, my levels have definitely risen slightly since the temps here dropped.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better as the day progresses


Thanks and the day did get better, hope you are feeling better?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6.1 and not feeling well but probably just a cold! I can have a gentle day so that's good.
> Have a great Monday everyone.




Hope you feel better soon x just about everyone I work with has a cold at the mo so it will be my turn next!


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hope you feel better soon x just about everyone I work with has a cold at the mo so it will be my turn next!


Thanks, yes everyone is ill and I am working again in London on Wednesday so got to get much better!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night Friends
> Weather getting much colder here.
> Hope everyone has had a lovely day
> Accu-Chek say 5.2
> at 5.25 am.
> All-Bran time
> Sweet dreams everyone and take care
> Santa coming soon.


Another House Special Vince, that's just ........


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Another House Special Vince, that's just ........
> View attachment 5764


and my little Vince Friendly Accu-Chek ain't stuck at  5.2 WL LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> and my little Vince Friendly Accu-Chek ain't stuck at  5.2 WL LOL


Haha! I don't believe you Vince ~ you've *fixed* it to stay at 5.2 haven't you?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Haha! I don't believe you Vince ~ you've *fixed* it to stay at 5.2 haven't you?


When it hit 8.2 on Saturday lol That was my calibration level haha
Will see when I have another BK this Saturday afternoon after my walk to the supermarket 4 kms.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> @wirralass That isn't bad at all WL. You will be fine. HIgher than your prefered levels I know but nothing to get upset about.
> Take some comfort from the fact that it wasn't as high as my 8.2 on Saturday after my Aberdeen Angus Burger King which was delicious beyond belief.
> Perhaps the cold weather is a factor also, my levels have definitely risen slightly since the temps here dropped.


Thanks, as you know I've been trying to get my numbers back in the 5's again. I don't know how your 8.2 dropped to 4 something after your Berger King treat! Unless you walked 5-10 miles! Ah that's it ~ I havent put in the exercise since I  bruised my ribs but very much on the mend now so I think its time to start wearing my fitbit motivator again


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> When it hit 8.2 on Saturday lol That was my calibration level haha
> Will see when I have another BK this Saturday afternoon after my walk to the supermarket 4 kms.


Make sure you walk after your BK won't you especially if you go for a double BK next time!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thanks, as you know I've been trying to get my numbers back in the 5's again. I don't know how your 8.2 dropped to 4 something after your Berger King treat! Unless you walked 5-10 miles! Ah that's it ~ I havent put in the exercise since I  bruised my ribs but very much on the mend now so I think its time to start wearing my fitbit motivator again


You will don't fret.. Life is prone to hiccups sometimes.
I don't know either WL it just did all by its likkle self. I just sat on the sofa lol
Saturday was quite warm here also.
My levels have definitely been a little higher than in the past and I do consider the lower temps a contributing factor.
Lastnight for example after smoked salmon, tuna salad with only 10gr carbs and 3 toms plus some 500 day old matured Gouda cheese it hit 6 after 2 hours for some reason then 1 hour later was 5.7.
Maybe I am just weird.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You will don't fret.. Life is prone to hiccups sometimes.
> I don't know either WL it just did all by its likkle self. I just sat on the sofa lol
> Saturday was quite warm here also.
> My levels have definitely been a little higher than in the past and I do consider the lower temps a contributing factor.
> Lastnight for example after smomed salmon, tuna salad with only 10gr carbs and 3 toms plus some 500 day old matured Gouda cheese it hit 6 after 2 hours for some reason then 1 hour later was 5.7.
> Maybe I am just weird.


Haha! Join the club!


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry folks but just thought I'd remind you that.......


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s going to be a cold one in many places today, colder than Iceland apparently. So wrap up warm and if your poorly stay indoors.

I spotted the time you posted @wirralass are you up late or early. 

Started a new sensor yesterday so am checking it against my meter

Well happy with this.
Sorry pic is so large


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks . It’s going to be a cold one in many places today, colder than Iceland apparently. So wrap up warm and if your poorly stay indoors.
> 
> I spotted the time you posted @wirralass are you up late or early.
> 
> Started a new sensor yesterday so am checking it against my meter
> View attachment 5771
> Well happy with this.
> Sorry pic is so large


Always a tense moment when you start a new sensor! Good to see it's so close 

Good morning, 6.8 for me today


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I woke up to a nasty 2.9  feeling better now after a few jelly babies and a drink.


----------



## Bloden

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I woke up to a nasty 2.9  feeling better now after a few jelly babies and a drink.


Ouch. Hope you’re back in range now, @Lucy Honeychurch.

Morning all. It’s cold, it’s Tuesday and a HS for me. Brrrrr...


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I woke up to a nasty 2.9  feeling better now after a few jelly babies and a drink.


Ouch! That is nasty  I'd do a night test for the next couple of nights to try and work out iff you need to reduce insulin, and to preempt any more of those nasties! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's my fault. By mistake I had 2 extra units of Levemir last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me. New sensor arrived yesterday but I'm not putting it on  until next week so the fish can play unobserved for another few days.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.1 for me this morning. Pleased yesterday that levels were in low 5’s some of the time. Back to work today, so for everyone else, have a good day and stay well and warm


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.6 here and starting the last 24 hours of this sensor


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys , got the Christmas shopping finished on Sunday night and I got Bruce's birthday ordered yesterday so the spending for this year is over and I can start saving again! , cold and wet start to the day , 5.3 here, hope everyone has a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## grainger

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I woke up to a nasty 2.9  feeling better now after a few jelly babies and a drink.



Not good! Hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 for me today - happy with that, just less happy with the 3 hypos I had yesterday. Anyway hospital day today - will be interesting to see what I’m doing wrong this time!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, snap, Northie!


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 for me today - happy with that, just less happy with the 3 hypos I had yesterday. Anyway hospital day today - will be interesting to see what I’m doing wrong this time!


Good luck  x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Sorry folks but just thought I'd remind you that.......
> View attachment 5765



Oh groan WL, 3.27am is not morning! Now is nearly morning but it’s too cold to get up!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.4 and it's Tuesday, Pilates day and my body needs it! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 for me today - happy with that, just less happy with the 3 hypos I had yesterday. Anyway hospital day today - will be interesting to see what I’m doing wrong this time!


I do hope they treat you well today, good luck.


----------



## scottishlass

Good morning everybody. A 7.5 for me today - about my average. It's cold here in the far north too so no change there!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 for me today - happy with that, just less happy with the 3 hypos I had yesterday. Anyway hospital day today - will be interesting to see what I’m doing wrong this time!


I hope they give you gold stars, a big badge and a special hat to wear!  If they are miserable again, give it to them with both barrels and let them know how it makes you feel  Good luck!


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I woke up to a nasty 2.9  feeling better now after a few jelly babies and a drink.


Oh heck . Hope you’re feeling fine now.


----------



## Ljc

@grainger i must say I agree with everything @Northerner said.


Northerner said:


> I hope they give you gold stars, a big badge and a special hat to wear!  If they are miserable again, give it to them with both barrels and let them know how it makes you feel  Good luck!


They’ve no right to make you feel bad, you’ve got enough on your plate right now and it’s not as if you are not trying very hard.
Good luck.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody  it was 9.7 for me this morning ~ over target 



mum2westiesGill said:


> Good evening everybody  it was a horrible 15.1 for me this morning & no idea why



I remember now what might have been the cause of this ~ I went downstairs to let Billy out & had a sudden tasting for & ate 1x Lotus Biscoff biscuit which is only 6g carbs so maybe I need to bolus for these


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this frosty morning. We’ve got a roaring log fire on 

Good luck for everyone having appointments today. I send you my avatar advice for those having to deal with unhelpful medics!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning , Good Night and Good Morning Everyone.
Accu-Chek say 5.7 @5.38am
Sweet dreams everyone. 
Tomorrow is a new day with new opportunities, grasp them with both hands.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning , Good Night and Good Morning Everyone.
> Accu-Chek say 5.7 @5.38am
> Sweet dreams everyone.
> Tomorrow is a new day with new opportunities, grasp them with both hands.


Enjoy your day and may you have lots of amazing opportunities, night night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.7 when I woke up but a double checked 3.4 after feeding the cats. Where are those leaping salmon when you need them?
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.2 for me today - happy with that, just less happy with the 3 hypos I had yesterday. Anyway hospital day today - will be interesting to see what I’m doing wrong this time!


Oh, so you’ve got Dr BlamePatientForEverything today. Good luck!

Morning all. 3.6 here - I HATE fasting hypos cos they mean I can’t pre-bolus and I end up as high as a kite. Let’s see if an extra 10 mins on the ex bike sorts me out.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.7 for me this morning. Sat last night doing part of an understanding diabetes unit. In a way, wish I hadn’t signed up for it, but free. Tight turn around for units, so carbs will not be my “ go to “ thought. Have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A libreless, and post dog hosing down and drying (Sundance decided he was going to have a mad run around the garden at 7am) 6.6 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. I seem to be stuck in the 9's at the mo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, woke up before the alarm today and caught my BG at 4.3 before the dawn rise. I miss my Libre, will be putting another sensor on next week.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone  not a great night again and its really starting to catch up with me, look and feel like a zombie , started wrapping the Christmas presents yesterday so on the ball this year! LOL, anyways 4.6 here today, please everyone keep your fingers crossed for me today as I have my eye check up this afternoon and am rather anxious , hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Good luck today, Kaylz.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good luck Kaylz. You will be fine.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Robin and @Vince_UK 
Really hoping I can make it in to next year at least before I possibly need more treatment x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Robin and @Vince_UK
> Really hoping I can make it in to next year at least before I possibly need more treatment x


Have confidence K


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  not a great night again and its really starting to catch up with me, look and feel like a zombie , started wrapping the Christmas presents yesterday so on the ball this year! LOL, anyways 4.6 here today, please everyone keep your fingers crossed for me today as I have my eye check up this afternoon and am rather anxious , hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Good luck @Kaylz, I hope all goes well and they send you away with a 'nice and stable, see you next year!'


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, woke up before the alarm today and caught my BG at 4.3 before the dawn rise. I miss my Libre, will be putting another sensor on next week.


I don't expect to see waking 5s for a while without my Libre  The last sensor finished yesterday, but not missed as it failed completely to cope with last week's illness and remained stubbornly LO most nights (I'm guessing dehydration). Didn't bother requesting replacement as I hoped it would come good, and anyway it was a replacement for one that had failed after a week so I'm not really out of pocket  It's left quite a significant purple splotch behind, so it seems I'm not very tolerant of the adhesive 

I've got another sensor, but I'm going to save it for  while, have got back into the habit of blood tests at the moment and don't think I'd learn much from it


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 8.5 for me today which I'm quite pleased with.  Have switched back onto humulin i from Tresiba now and already seeing much more stability 
Managed to nip foot on floor syndrome in the bud with a sneaky couple of units before I got dressed so have managed to stay under 9 so far today. Miracles do happen


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.3, me levels are all a bit higher than normal and needing more rapid insulin, I have  a massive cold headache and sore throat but otherwise ok. I am still going to London.
Keep warm and well everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning everyone  not a great night again and its really starting to catch up with me, look and feel like a zombie , started wrapping the Christmas presents yesterday so on the ball this year! LOL, anyways 4.6 here today, please everyone keep your fingers crossed for me today as I have my eye check up this afternoon and am rather anxious , hope you all have a fab day!  xx


I am thinking of you and hope you can sleep tonight and you are told everything is fine. I know the waiting is stressful, sending hugs.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I've got another sensor, but I'm going to save it for while, have got back into the habit of blood tests at the moment and don't think I'd learn much from it


I agree, I've got back into the habit of blood tests. I wore one for my recent break, and will wear one over Christmas, I find them invaluable for times when I'm going to be out of routine. I'm just getting the urge to check everything is OK when I'm in normal routine, though, as I've got an HbA1c test and check with the GP diabetes nurse in January to see how my swap from Lantus to Levemir is going. (Why did I agree to this, it'll be just after the Christmas excesses!)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  I'm back from 'The North' now.  Haven't tested this morning, but yesterday morning it was 5.7.  Considering how naughty I was when away, I'm very pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  I'm back from 'The North' now.  Haven't tested this morning, but yesterday morning it was 5.7.  Considering how naughty I was when away, I'm very pleased with that.


According to my Southern friends carbs are 'less-refined up North', so you will have been OK


----------



## grainger

Morning all... a crappy 10.1 this morning but think that’s just because I was being too smug about my levels yesterday.

@Kaylz hope it goes well this afternoon


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all.  I've had an extremely stressful week so I'm quite pleased with these readings. They'll do for now. 

Wed 7.1 @ 7.22am / Tue 6.7 @ 9.26 / Mon 7.1 @ 6.59


----------



## Barbara W

Hello I'm back on line more problems with the internet again, hope everyone is doing ok.  A 7.3 for me this morning. Certainly turned chillier. Have a good evening everyone. 

Hope your appointment went well Kaylz.


----------



## Barbara W

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.3, me levels are all a bit higher than normal and needing more rapid insulin, I have  a massive cold headache and sore throat but otherwise ok. I am still going to London.
> Keep warm and well everyone.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaylz

Well guys, sorry for the late check in, didn't get dinner and that until 5:30, had to get the shopping written out for tomorrow, blah blah lol, so everything seems fine at the moment and my fingers are crossed it stays that way! if it does my next appointment will be January x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Well guys, sorry for the late check in, didn't get dinner and that until 5:30, had to get the shopping written out for tomorrow, blah blah lol, so everything seems fine at the moment and my fingers are crossed it stays that way! if it does my next appointment will be January x


Good news @Kaylz


----------



## Vince_UK

A New Day, A New Beginning
Good Morning, Good NIght, Good Morning All
Early Start today.
Accu-Chek say 4.9 
at 4.50am on a cold, wet, miserable, dark Shanghai morning.
Last day of November, time flies.
Everyone have a good night, pleasant dreams and make sure you write your  letter to Santa.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz Great News K


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.3, me levels are all a bit higher than normal and needing more rapid insulin, I have  a massive cold headache and sore throat but otherwise ok. I am still going to London.
> Keep warm and well everyone.


Glad your trip to London today is over NJ & hope you returned home safely to enjoy a nice snuggly warm evening. Hope your cold and sore throat gets better soon ((((big gentle hugs)))) take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've had an extremely stressful week so I'm quite pleased with these readings. They'll do for now.
> 
> Wed 7.1 @ 7.22am / Tue 6.7 @ 9.26 / Mon 7.1 @ 6.59


Hope you're feeling less stressed by the time you read this Ditto ~ your bgls arent too bad considering ~ they're still in single numbers. Be gentle with yourself hun x


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've had an extremely stressful week so I'm quite pleased with these readings. They'll do for now.
> 
> Wed 7.1 @ 7.22am / Tue 6.7 @ 9.26 / Mon 7.1 @ 6.59


Really not bad Number Ditto. You should feel pleased especially if you have been under stress.


----------



## Wirrallass

YET ANOTHER MORNING DAWNS FOLKS! HOPE IT'S A GOOD ONE FOR YOU ALL x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Brrr!!!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.

I second that Brrrrrrr...@Northerner. 

Great news on the eye front, Kaylz.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning folks. 9.0 for me this morning busy day ahead after training yesterday and late night home.have a nice day folks and thank goodness it’s thursday


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 for me and no nasty falling after foddering the felines. 
Forgot my morning levemir yesterday and it didn't make much difference to my levels at all. Very odd 
Have a goos day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. So used to libre that I forgot to finger prick when I woke up, so I present you this morning with a post dog sorting out, 6.8. A little higher then normal but had a rare takeaway of Chinese last night. I split my dose and ended up only rising 2.8mmol up to 8.7 so a result


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  thanks everyone  little dusting of snow fell during the night but I had no idea as I had some of that thing called sleep! Lol, 5.0 for me this morning, have a fab day folks!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a very unremarkable 5.6 here. Looks cold outside, maybe I'll stay in for a bit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A nice recovery for me this morning of 5.6.  Got an 8.0 after dinner last night.  Obviously, the rice I had with dinner.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

11.0 here and full of cold .
Suns out though so should be a beautiful day.

Have a fab Thursday everyone


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 5.8 with a very sore chest but survived work last night and going home later today.
I hope everyone feels better and stays warm.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  thanks everyone  little dusting of snow fell during the night but I had no idea as I had some of that thing called sleep! Lol, 5.0 for me this morning, have a fab day folks!  xx


Fantastic news, a good nights sleep amd a good result, you must feel so much better!


----------



## Amberzak

7 this morning. I’m happy with that.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, a very unremarkable 5.6 here. Looks cold outside, maybe I'll stay in for a bit.


Softie! I've been out for a run this morning!   It was a bit chilly though, I'll admit - took 3 miles before I started to warm up  Not sure how I'm going to manage when I get back up North, I think my blood's gone thin!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 11.0 here and full of cold .
> Suns out though so should be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a fab Thursday everyone


Get well soon and stay warm!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope everyone who is under the weather is better soon.


----------



## Amigo

6.8 and an impressive layer of snow here! 

Dentists again today....having a nightmare time with the canal root filling. Hoping she can put a temporary crown on it today.


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 6.2 for me today - very happy with that  foot on floor seems to have been delayed today, maybe the cold?  Whatever the reason it's happening 4 hours later than usual today


----------



## LukeEGGY

Probably averaging 10 this week 

Went to bed at 5.5 woke up 11.5 today


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> 6.8 and an impressive layer of snow here!
> 
> Dentists again today....having a nightmare time with the canal root filling. Hoping she can put a temporary crown on it today.


I do hope you can get some relief with the filling @Amigo {{{HUGS}}} I had one years ago that dragged on for weeks, and they are no-one's idea of fun


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I do hope you can get some relief with the filling @Amigo {{{HUGS}}} I had one years ago that dragged on for weeks, and they are no-one's idea of fun



It’s almost reassuring to hear someone else had problems northerner. I’m supposed to have the post and temporary crown fitted into the root filling today but she’s nervous about doing it because it’s still twinging. This will be my 7th appointment and I’m pig sick!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> It’s almost reassuring to hear someone else had problems northerner. I’m supposed to have the post and temporary crown fitted into the root filling today but she’s nervous about doing it because it’s still twinging. This will be my 7th appointment and I’m pig sick!


I'll bet!  Good luck!


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning, 7.4 for me today on this very chilly morning here in Norfolk, it can't make its mind up what it wants to do, (rain,sleet and large flurrys of snow) went out for a brisk walk and went through all these weather changes not forgetting that northerly wind bbbrrrrr. Now back at home and just lit the fire which I intend not to move far from lol. Have a good everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning- just in time!  6.8 for me.

I hope everyone is doing alright, lovely news about your eyes Kaylz 

I'm having a tough time at present, macula not settling properly after eye operation, huge worries with legs and atherosclerosis and some horrid hypos. All in all I feel I'm sinking under diabetes complications, not a cheery Flower  Ah well I need to find my mojo wherever it's hiding!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning- just in time!  6.8 for me.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright, lovely news about your eyes Kaylz
> 
> I'm having a tough time at present, macula not settling properly after eye operation, huge worries with legs and atherosclerosis and some horrid hypos. All in all I feel I'm sinking under diabetes complications, not a cheery Flower  Ah well I need to find my mojo wherever it's hiding!


I'm so sorry to hear this @Flower {{{HUGS}}} Really wish there was something we could do to brighten your day. I'll keep everything crossed that the pesky macula settles soon, the legs play fair, and the hypos ease off. More {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning- just in time!  6.8 for me.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright, lovely news about your eyes Kaylz
> 
> I'm having a tough time at present, macula not settling properly after eye operation, huge worries with legs and atherosclerosis and some horrid hypos. All in all I feel I'm sinking under diabetes complications, not a cheery Flower  Ah well I need to find my mojo wherever it's hiding!


(((((Hugs))))) I hope your Mojo gives itself up soon.


----------



## Northerner

Barbara W said:


> Good morning, 7.4 for me today on this very chilly morning here in Norfolk, it can't make its mind up what it wants to do, (rain,sleet and large flurrys of snow) went out for a brisk walk and went through all these weather changes not forgetting that northerly wind bbbrrrrr. Now back at home and just lit the fire which I intend not to move far from lol. Have a good everyone.


You've got the right idea there Barbara - stick close to that fire!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody from a very snowy Filey in North Yorkshire  it was 16.3 yesterday morning ~ maybe from what I had for dinner
it was 16.4 @ 7:18am for me this morning but no idea why  ~ it went down very slightly to 15.4 @ 10:36am at breakfast so I corrected & bolused for breakfast


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everybody from a very snowy Filey in North Yorkshire  it was 16.3 yesterday morning ~ maybe from what I had for dinner
> it was 16.4 @ 7:18am for me this morning but no idea why  ~ it went down very slightly to 15.4 @ 10:36am at breakfast so I corrected & bolused for breakfast


What were your bedtime readings like Gill?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner said:


> What were your bedtime readings like Gill?



Hi @Northerner It was 22.8 at bedtime on Tuesday!!!
Then 6.9 at bedtime last night


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Northerner It was 22.8 at bedtime on Tuesday!!!
> Then 6.9 at bedtime last night


Quite a rollercoaster!  Have you thought of using a Freestyle Libre so you could get a better picture of what's going on? Might be worth trying to get the sensors on prescription, I'm sure you'd fit the criteria


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning- just in time!  6.8 for me.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright, lovely news about your eyes Kaylz
> 
> I'm having a tough time at present, macula not settling properly after eye operation, huge worries with legs and atherosclerosis and some horrid hypos. All in all I feel I'm sinking under diabetes complications, not a cheery Flower  Ah well I need to find my mojo wherever it's hiding!


Sending hugs and hope you have some good news soon, take care.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Wonderful People.
From a beautifully sunny but bitterly cold Shanghai. Thermals well and truly on.
1st day of December. New Month. Home on the 24th Countdown Started.
Accu-Chek say 5.6 at  5.34am
November monthly average for me was 5.0
5.2 hit 13 times During November.
Lowest  4.1
Highest  8.2
_Accu Chek Averages_
Readings  Average
23       --        5.3
51       --       5.3
105     --      5.1
191     --      5.0
Weight now 84.8 kgs down from 98.00kgs Sept 29th
Considering the problems many people have with their Diabetes, I feel a a little guilty to be honest.
Hope you have all written your letters to Santa.

_"Always be a first-rate version of yourself,
instead of a second-rate version of somebody else."
- Judy Garland_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  5.8 for me today


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning 7.6 for me this morning after a disturbed nights sleep with the winds last night they must of been bad they woke the OH lol. Have a good Friday everyone. 

Flower I hope everything starts to settle for you soon take care.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and white rabbits from me too. 7.0 pre cats and 6.2 after. A solid day of coding ahead......bring it on.
Have a goid day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning- just in time!  6.8 for me.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright, lovely news about your eyes Kaylz
> 
> I'm having a tough time at present, macula not settling properly after eye operation, huge worries with legs and atherosclerosis and some horrid hypos. All in all I feel I'm sinking under diabetes complications, not a cheery Flower  Ah well I need to find my mojo wherever it's hiding!


Hope your mojo is just around the corner flower.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone and can’t believe it’s december except for the biting cold.raking out my wool hat this morning. 8.4 for me this morning. Having pre meal readings at times of in the 5’s so am getting it more right. Had Indian takeaway last night, chicken tikka masala, shared with grandson who got the bigger half, and only had  2 tablespoon rice, really restrained, then mopped up sauce with daughters left over chips look after yourselves everyone and stay warm


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  very chilly morning but no snow today YET, I'm going to get some more presents wrapped this afternoon hopefully have it all done by Sunday evening, 4.9 for me this morning and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.8 for me this morning.
I hope your mojo makes a reappearance very soon @Flower {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a round 6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Softie! I've been out for a run this morning!   It was a bit chilly though, I'll admit - took 3 miles before I started to warm up  Not sure how I'm going to manage when I get back up North, I think my blood's gone thin!


You moving back up north, Northerner? How exciting! We’re moving back to Wales next year after 10 years in Spain. My blood’s deffo gone thin...I’ll be asking Santa for thermal everything this Xmas.

Morning all. 3.1 here...eek! 

Roll on the we-we-weekkkkk-end (it’s cold).


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, yay its Friday! And a 9.2 for me today. Stuck in the 9's now!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.7 or me this morning and a gentle drift upwards from 3am. I had been gently dropping from that point last week, so had tweaked basal pattern, so now I’m having to tweak again. Around and round we go!

Hope everyone is well this chilly morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

4.8 for me (hurrah) and a morning of advent calendars... turns out my son has 3! Nothing quite like a sugar high at 8am 

Nearly Christmas!! Decorating time later


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 and insulin no longer behaving like water, my body must be recovering! 
Stay warm everyone and happy December 1st.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.2 house special from me.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.2 house special from me.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 and insulin no longer behaving like water, my body must be recovering!
> Stay warm everyone and happy December 1st.


Good to hear


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 4.8 for me (hurrah) and a morning of advent calendars... turns out my son has 3! Nothing quite like a sugar high at 8am
> 
> Nearly Christmas!! Decorating time later


Don't forget to check out the Diabetes Support Advent Calendar!


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.7 and insulin no longer behaving like water, my body must be recovering!
> Stay warm everyone and happy December 1st.



Good to hear! Glad you are starting to feel better x


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> You moving back up north, Northerner? How exciting! We’re moving back to Wales next year after 10 years in Spain. My blood’s deffo gone thin...I’ll be asking Santa for thermal everything this Xmas.
> 
> Morning all. 3.1 here...eek!
> 
> Roll on the we-we-weekkkkk-end (it’s cold).


Haven't you only just finished doing up your country house? It will be a bit of a change for you!


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 11.5 for me today after a big spike after dinner last night - I'm either getting sick or I carb counted wrong, not sure which.  Was a bit cross about it as it ruined an otherwise almost perfect day levels wise! >.<


----------



## Northerner

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all, 11.5 for me today after a big spike after dinner last night - I'm either getting sick or I carb counted wrong, not sure which.  Was a bit cross about it as it ruined an otherwise almost perfect day levels wise! >.<


Hope it was just a miscalculation and you don't get poorly!


----------



## LukeEGGY

Another 10.5 this morning!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, after some days away from the forum - a 5.4 for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
From a sickly VInce in Shanghai. Developed a cold overnight and feel pathetic this morning.
Making coffee then will go back to bed for 1 hour or 2.
Accu-Chek say 5.2 at 5.11am
Have pleasantest of dreams and a great day ahead.

_Life is not about waiting for the storms to pass...
It's about learning how to dance in the rain.
- Vivian Greene_


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> From a sickly VInce in Shanghai. Developed a cold overnight and feel pathetic this morning.
> Making coffee then will go back to bed for 1 hour or 2.
> Accu-Chek say 5.2 at 5.11am
> Have pleasantest of dreams and a great day ahead.


Oh no Vince, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

6.2 on meter 6.7 on Libre


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Haven't you only just finished doing up your country house? It will be a bit of a change for you!


Good memory! Yep, we’re just finishing the house, but I miss my family and friends and hubby needs a change of scene while he recovers from a bout of bad health...so, Blighty here we come. 

Morning all. 12.1 here, ouch. Had one of those hypo days yesterday (they usually end in a high). Best get the hoover out and get my BG down.

Have a great weekend ev1. Hope you’re feeling better ASAP, Vince.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
@Vince_UK I hope you feel better soon!
Well I have one present left to wrap which I'm away to do very soon then I'm completely DONE!! 
5.3 for me and reduced tresiba again last night 

Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Didn't mean to get up so early, but OH woke me up by doing the cramp dance round the bedroom at an ungodly hour.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. A 4.8 for me again today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6 for me.
Whatever ails you , I hope it ails you less than yesterday.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Oh no Vince, I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Lin Hopefully I can throw it off today or tomorrow


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> @Vince_UK I hope you feel better soon!
> Well I have one present left to wrap which I'm away to do very soon then I'm completely DONE!!
> 5.3 for me and reduced tresiba again last night
> 
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


@Kaylz, Thanks K. Happy Wrapping


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> From a sickly VInce in Shanghai. Developed a cold overnight and feel pathetic this morning.
> Making coffee then will go back to bed for 1 hour or 2.
> Accu-Chek say 5.2 at 5.11am
> Have pleasantest of dreams and a great day ahead.
> 
> _Life is not about waiting for the storms to pass...
> It's about learning how to dance in the rain.
> - Vivian Greene_


Hope you feel better. Take care


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better. Take care


Thanks Carolg, Chasing my nose around the apartment at the moment, will not stop running lol


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> From a sickly VInce in Shanghai. Developed a cold overnight and feel pathetic this morning.
> Making coffee then will go back to bed for 1 hour or 2.
> Accu-Chek say 5.2 at 5.11am
> Have pleasantest of dreams and a great day ahead.
> 
> _Life is not about waiting for the storms to pass...
> It's about learning how to dance in the rain.
> - Vivian Greene_


Hope you get over it quickly Vince 

Had an uncharacteristic lie-in this morning! Punished by a 7.3!


----------



## Carolg

Think of the balance. Vince.. BG raised due to being not well, carbs burned due to nose running, and no energy to go fridge raiding for carbs. All things positive so get well soon (plus maybe a day or two off to recover)


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Good memory! Yep, we’re just finishing the house, but I miss my family and friends and hubby needs a change of scene while he recovers from a bout of bad health...so, Blighty here we come.


Sorry to hear about hubby  I hope your move goes smoothly, I think there are lots of Spaniards heading back to Spain after Brexit, so they will all be looking for somewhere nice to live!


----------



## Carolg

8.6 this morning after running hoover round the house last night due to b&££#y diabetes advent calander lol. Once I can be bothered moving my butt I will do my twist n shape thing which is sitting in my bedroom guarding my trainers


----------



## Vince_UK

@Northerner 
Thanks N, Hot Shower and early night for me.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Didn't mean to get up so early, but OH woke me up by doing the cramp dance round the bedroom at an ungodly hour.



A 6.9 and if your OH needs a partner for the cramp dance, I’m sadly always able to oblige Robin


----------



## grainger

Morning all

9.9 here and have apparently now pretty much lost my voice much to my sons amusement.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday - ours will involve tree decorating and snow spray


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 9.9 here and have apparently now pretty much lost my voice much to my sons amusement.
> 
> Hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday - ours will involve tree decorating and snow spray


Get well soon and enjoy decorating the tree!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Didn't mean to get up so early, but OH woke me up by doing the cramp dance round the bedroom at an ungodly hour.


Have just noticed the hat on your avatar!  And the nose/antlers*! 

*on the horse!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Have just noticed the hat on your avatar!  And the nose/antlers*!
> 
> *on the horse!


It's what comes of having a daughter who is an expert at Photoshop!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Quite dank and cold here. Not pleased with my bg lately, but I did wake this morning with a horrid sore throat. 

8.3 @ 8.05

Yesterday: 8.2 @ 6.49
Thu: 8.0 @ 8.09
Wed: 7.1 @ 7.22
Tue: 6.7 @ 9.27
Mon: 7.1 @ 6.59


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Quite dank and cold here. Not pleased with my bg lately, but I did wake this morning with a horrid sore throat.
> 
> 8.3 @ 8.05
> 
> Yesterday: 8.2 @ 6.49
> Thu: 8.0 @ 8.09
> Wed: 7.1 @ 7.22
> Tue: 6.7 @ 9.27
> Mon: 7.1 @ 6.59


Hope the throat gets better soon @Ditto! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

Thank you.  I've had the sniffles since June!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Thank you.  I've had the sniffles since June!


That's not good!


----------



## Wirrallass

I slept really well last night but then overslept but produced a 5.9 at 13.05hrs ~ hope I'm not speaking too soon but my numbers are beginning to behave themselves Stay well, warm and have a great weekend folks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 5.2 house special from me.


@Mark ~ All I will say is Congrats and.............


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> I slept really well last night but then overslept and produced a 5.9 at 13.05hrs ~ hope I'm not speaking too soon but my numbers are beginning to behave themselves Stay well, warm and have a great weekend folks x


Great to hear you had a good sleep, and good to see the numbers coming back down  How are the ribs now?


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Great to hear you had a good sleep, and good to see the numbers coming back down  How are the ribs now?


Thanks Northie ~ ribs are less painful now with just the occasional twinge now and then so I guess they are recovering well ~ patience is a virtue whilst mother nature takes her time


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Quite dank and cold here. Not pleased with my bg lately, but I did wake this morning with a horrid sore throat.
> 
> 8.3 @ 8.05
> 
> Yesterday: 8.2 @ 6.49
> Thu: 8.0 @ 8.09
> Wed: 7.1 @ 7.22
> Tue: 6.7 @ 9.27
> Mon: 7.1 @ 6.59


@Ditto 
Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/NIght/Morning Everyone
I could put Rudolph to shame today and when you have a nose like mine the last thing you want is it red and glowing lol.
Ah! such is life.
Accu-Chek say 5.3 at 6.01 am
Have a great day all.

_With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts.
- Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## Ljc

I hope everyone who is poorly feels better soon.
5.8 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about hubby  I hope your move goes smoothly, I think there are lots of Spaniards heading back to Spain after Brexit, so they will all be looking for somewhere nice to live!


Thanks, Northerner. 

Morning good peeps. 6.1 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies , Christmas presents finally wrapped, Bruce's birthday presents were delivered yesterday for the 20th of January lol so I'm certainly sorted  a digestive induced 5.5 for me this morning and just away to pop my phone on charge and pop the heating on, hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.1 here today. 

My little boy asked if it was Christmas today - I think this might become a theme - but was happy enough when I said no but the Christmas tree is still up! Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Sunday folks. 4.9 @ 04.06am then 6.9 @. 07.23am and I hadn't even moved from my bed!! Diabetes phf! Enjoy your Sunday friends and take care x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.4 for me this morning after a hypo yesterday evening and 3 biscuits. Can only think I over bolused for dinner although I did double check it and it seemed fine. Fickle little mistress this D


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, though I did catch it at 3am at 4.0 and had a jelly baby just in case I dropped lower.


----------



## Amigo

It’s an alright 6.8 for me.

Someone said Christmas is approaching so better start the cards. All the ‘what’s so and so’s husband called and can you remember thingeys address!’


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It’s an alright 6.8 for me.
> 
> Someone said Christmas is approaching so better start the cards. All the ‘what’s so and so’s husband called and can you remember thingeys address!’


I've done the wrapping but haven't even started the cards! LOL, I have mine and Bruce's lot and my granddads lot to do! Haha x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 after eating at a Indian restaurant last night so very happy with my levels today.
It's a day for resting and recovering today. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, I was at 9.1 first thing. Late posting due to going out early for a girly shopping day with my best mate.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday as a matter of interest I decided to experiment with food that I knew would spike me so I did a recky of my days bgls using 6 of my months quota of 50 test strips:~

5.7mmol ..........Waking
Didn't test brunch.
4.7mmol ..........Pre evening main meal
7.3mmol ..........38mins post evening main meal
12.1mmol ........1hr 16mins post evening main meal and dessert including a visit from our not so very dear DF
9.9mmol ...........2hrs 22mins post evening main meal and dessert
4.9mmol ...........Bedtime

So a dolly mixture of numbers there

My evening meal, totally ignoring sensible portion size too, comprised of :~
*Main*
Bought minced beef & onion pie
Wrinkle oven chips
Loads of broccoli
Lots of gravy
*Dessert*
2 apple turnovers!!!
400mls water during the course of my meal and 200mls water immediately after my meal.

*Conclusion*
It's obvious then that I can't tolerate pastry to that extreme However had I not eaten the 2 apple turnovers for dessert (Greedy guts and sooooo hungry!) then I might, just might, have got away with the savoury mince pie alone  (A dessertspoonful of my favourite salted caramel ice-cream for dessert which I know I can tolerate, would have been a more sensible choice) but as said, I was experimenting.

In total there was a rise of 5.2mmol from pre meal to postprandial Lesson learned of what I can/can't tolerate. Most definitely too many carbs in the whole meal.

In fact interestingly my bg had more or less run a full circle from pre meal of 4.7 to a bedtime 4.9.

My apologies for the lengthy post!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Yesterday as a matter of interest I experimented with some food that I knew would spike me so I did a recky of my days bgls:~
> 
> 5.7 ...................Waking
> Didn't test brunch.
> 4.7mmol ..........Pre evening main meal
> 7.3mmol ..........38mins post evening main meal
> 12.1mmol ........1hr 16mins post evening main meal and dessert (A visit from our dear NOT DF)
> 9.9mmol ...........2hrs 22mins post evening main meal and dessert
> 4.9mmol ...........Bedtime
> 
> So a dolly mixture of numbers there
> 
> My evening meal, totally ignoring sensible portion size, comprised of :~
> Main
> Bought minced beef & onion pie
> Wrinkle oven chips
> Loads of broccoli
> Lots of gravy
> Dessert
> 2 apple turnovers!!!
> 400mls water during the course of my meal and 200mls water immediately after my meal.
> 
> Conclusion.
> It's obvious that I can't tolerate pastry However had I not eaten the 2 apple turnovers for dessert as well (Greedy guts and sooooo hungry!) then I might, just might, have got away with the savoury mince pie alone  (A dessertspoonful of my favourite salted caramel ice-cream or dessert which I know I can tolerate, would have been a more sensible choice) but as said, I was experimenting.
> 
> In total there was a rise of 5.2mmol from pre meal to postprandial Lesson learned of what to eat and what not to eat!
> 
> In fact interestingly my bg had more or less done a full circle from pre meal of 4.7 to a bedtime 4.9.
> 
> My apologies for the lengthy post!


That's a lot of Pastry WL.
I am no expert but I feel your analysis could be correct . The numbers themselves are not astronomical.  Without the 2 Apple Turnovers you could have gotten away wth the Pie only. Also you did have Chips.
I have already decided to try the "Pie Test" on myself when I get back home. Luckily I don't like Apples Turnovers and am not a great Chip lover either lol.
Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Peeps
Accu-Chek say 5.0
at 5,35 am
Going back to bed decided to take the day off today.
WIsh you all sweet dreams and a successful day tomorrow in whatever you do 

Within my mind, the sun always shines,
and the sky is always blue.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> That's a lot of Pastry WL.
> I am no expert but I feel your analysis could be correct . The numbers themselves are not astronomical.  Without the 2 Apple Turnovers you could have gotten away wth the Pie only. Also you did have Chips.
> I have already decided to try the "Pie Test" on myself when I get back home. Luckily I don't like Apples Turnovers and am not a great Chip lover either lol.
> Will let you know what happens.


I'm not in the habit of eating pastry Vince apart from 1 or 2 mini sausage rolls now and then but I wanted to test my tolerance of pastry. Indeed I did go overboard with the carby chips and having pastry in both my main and dessert ~ I hasten to add I didn't eat all the pastry of the meat pie but I did eat all the oven chips! What interested me tho was the fact that my bgl returned to a very acceptable number in the long run as opposed to remaining high which I imagined would happen. Such is Diabetes! I'm still learning


----------



## Vince_UK

Wo


wirralass said:


> I'm not in the habit of eating pastry Vince apart from 1 or 2 mini sausage rolls now and then but I wanted to test my tolerance of pastry. Indeed I did go overboard with having pastry in both my main and dessert ~ I hasten to add I didn't eat all the pastry of the meat pie but I did eat all the oven chips! What interested me tho was the fact that my bgl returned to a very acceptable number in the long run as opposed to remaining high which I imagined would happen. Such is Diabetes! I'm still learning


Would be interesting WL to compare your findings with the results of a non-diabetic person and just see what would happen to them.


----------



## New-journey

Just went outside, holding my hot water bottle as was going to bed, and saw the super moon, I took a photo which does not capture how spectacular the moon looks. 
Great day for levels and better go to bed. Now, Good morning Vince and hope you feel better.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> I'm not in the habit of eating pastry Vince apart from 1 or 2 mini sausage rolls now and then but I wanted to test my tolerance of pastry. Indeed I did go overboard with the carby chips and having pastry in both my main and dessert ~ I hasten to add I didn't eat all the pastry of the meat pie but I did eat all the oven chips! What interested me tho was the fact that my bgl returned to a very acceptable number in the long run as opposed to remaining high which I imagined would happen. Such is Diabetes! I'm still learning


A useful good experiment and rather tasty. Your bed time number was so good. Interesting!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Wo
> 
> Would be interesting WL to compare your findings with the results of a non-diabetic person and just see what would happen to them.


Yes indeed Vince ~ finding a non diabetic who would be prepared to trial the experiment might prove difficult ~ but hey I needn't look far....according to my last HbA1c of 32 that is exactly what I am!! But for how much longer I ask if I were to continue to indulge myself!! I'm definitely not going down that route ~ but I won't deprive myself of a sweet treat now and then I am human after all


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> After all I am human after all


Well and Truly Human WL.
My plan is to avoid anything that could cause me any issues until I get back home and ask for a fasting  HbA1c test.
Then I will conduct the "Pie Test"
I also intend to conduct the "McVIties Chocolate Honeycomb Club Biscuit and Glass of Milk Test". Just the 1 biscuit not the 6 I used to eat before bed each night.
As they say WL, "A little of what you fancy does you good".


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> A useful good experiment and rather tasty. Your bed time number was so good. Interesting!


Yes I was intrigued with the bedtime number too NJ ~ I wish I understood Diabetes ~ my diabetes ~  just when I think i know mine ~ it changes the goal posts! Can't win sometimes!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Just went outside, holding my hot water bottle as was going to bed, and saw the super moon, I took a photo which does not capture how spectacular the moon looks.
> Great day for levels and better go to bed. Now, Good morning Vince and hope you feel better.


Your photo of the super moon is by far more sharper and clearer than the pic I  captured. I took a photo using my Tablet but it's a tad blurry coz my hands were shaking with the cold!


----------



## Wirrallass

Wishing everyone a positive and stress free Monday and an equally good week with stable numbers. Hope those with coughs & colds and other health issues are feeling heaps better now and ready to challenge whatever Diabetes has in store for us. Take care folks and stay warm during this Brrrrrr cold spell.x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.7 here.

Loving the Xmas pics, ev1. 

Will try to change mine...don’t hold your breath...could take minutes not seconds.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 pre cat and 4.4 after. My salmon are returning to the sea it would seem.
Let's see what the new week can do. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Still stuck in the 9's!


----------



## Carolg

10.0 for me I am afraid. Bought oat bread from Tesco and had 2 slices toast - one with jam, for supper. Will try to have 1 slice and only half with jam tonight. See if moderation helps. Bit grumpy at this constant situation and my lack of restraint at times. Want to give DF her diabetes back.made soup for packed lunches this week and it smells yuksorry for the grump, it’s also Monday. Have a good day all.  Ps body searching for caffeine as I just had decaf. Not the best start to week.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Still stuck in the 9's!


Seems you might be back where you were, at least as far as waking numbers go, Stitch  When is your next appointment? Sounds like a tweak of meds might be in order again.

5.9 for me, after another lie-in!


----------



## Carolg

Sorry folks for above post. I am extremely grateful for my health, my job, lifestyle when I think of the poverty, homelessness, I’ll health and other things people are living with. I am an ungrateful witch. I still don’t class DF as my best pal though, but I do give her house room


----------



## Kaylz

Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Sorry folks for above post. I am extremely grateful for my health, my job, lifestyle when I think of the poverty, homelessness, I’ll health and other things people are living with. I am an ungrateful witch. I still don’t class DF as my best pal though, but I do give her house room


Don't worry Carol - I had decaf once at my sister's without realising it and couldn't work out why I felt so grumpy!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


Oh no!  Hope you feel better soon @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} (but not too tight! )


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


Hope you are ok today


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz
Hope you feel better soon K


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Seems you might be back where you were, at least as far as waking numbers go, Stitch  When is your next appointment? Sounds like a tweak of meds might be in order again.
> 
> 5.9 for me, after another lie-in!


Not until the beginning of April. I might try and make an appointment to go for a chat with gp. Im hoping its not any added stress of whats going on at work at the moment.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - been very busy so not been posting for a while.     Pleased to repott a House Special this morning of 5.2.

Keep warm everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - been very busy so not been posting for a while.     Pleased to repott a House Special this morning of 5.2.
> 
> Keep warm everyone


Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, I hope you all have a pleasant day.
 6.5 happily my Libre agrees with my meter .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, but needed a jelly baby in the night again. Am just waiting for a Libre sensor to 'bed in' before starting it up later, so I can do a bit of basal tweaking.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Sorry folks for above post. I am extremely grateful for my health, my job, lifestyle when I think of the poverty, homelessness, I’ll health and other things people are living with. I am an ungrateful witch. I still don’t class DF as my best pal though, but I do give her house room


@Carolg You’re none of those !
it gets to us all sometimes and this place is a good place to let it out, we may not be able to actually do something to help, but we do understand the trials and tribulations that the DF sometimes sends us when we’re trying our best.
Love and a big


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A straight 4.0 for me this morning. Trip to the dentists later for filling and scale and polish, so I'll be drooling all morning

@Carolg - you are not an ungrateful witch at all. Lack of caffeine and little miss D together are an unthinkable situation

@Kaylz - hope the soreness eases soon

@Hazel - good to see you again. hope you are OK.

@Stitch147 - hope those numbers start to come back down again. I was in your position a year ago and it is not a nice place to be so I'm sending you good luck and {{hugs}}. _iPad put 'hogs' - you can have them as well if you want_


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


Oh nooo, how did that happen. I hope it eases soon.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - been very busy so not been posting for a while.     Pleased to repott a House Special this morning of 5.2.
> 
> Keep warm everyone


A lovely HS


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.

Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!


----------



## Amigo

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - been very busy so not been posting for a while.     Pleased to repott a House Special this morning of 5.2.
> 
> Keep warm everyone



Was wondering where you were Hazel.

Nice HS hun!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.
> 
> Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!



Hope it goes well Flower and the retina stops it’s scary antics!


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Sorry folks for above post. I am extremely grateful for my health, my job, lifestyle when I think of the poverty, homelessness, I’ll health and other things people are living with. I am an ungrateful witch. I still don’t class DF as my best pal though, but I do give her house room



You sound very normal to me Carol. I’ve had a few weeks of nasty bg’s and disappointing restraint but the D is like a rollercoaster and we come down eventually. Everyone here understands.

Gracious @Kaylz dare we ask what’s been happening to you?


----------



## grainger

Morning. A crappy 13.1 for me. Temp basal and sick day rules now I’m action as I haven’t managed to get below 12 since yesterday afternoon 

My little boy is off on his first school trip today to the pantomime!


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx



Feel better soon Hun x


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower good luck today! xx


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning. A crappy 13.1 for me. Temp basal and sick day rules now I’m action as I haven’t managed to get below 12 since yesterday afternoon
> 
> My little boy is off on his first school trip today to the pantomime!


Hope you manage to get your levels down and feel better soon!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys, I've learnt my lesson which is to wait on the man of the house (if there is one) before doing things! LOL
@Ljc some stuff had fallen down the back of the sofa so I pulled it out to get the stuff but I had to lean over the top of it to get down the back and the top of it dug into my chest and caused a strange cracking sound and the shooting pain that followed had me in tears! x


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.
> 
> Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!


Good luck today Flower. X


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.
> 
> Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!


I hope the appointment goes well, so you can relax a little {{{HUGS}}} Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, I've learnt my lesson which is to wait on the man of the house (if there is one) before doing things! LOL
> @Ljc some stuff had fallen down the back of the sofa so I pulled it out to get the stuff but I had to lean over the top of it to get down the back and the top of it dug into my chest and caused a strange cracking sound and the shooting pain that followed had me in tears! x


Ouch! Sounds like you might have cracked a rib  It's easier to do that you'd think


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Ouch! Sounds like you might have cracked a rib  It's easier to do that you'd think


I was thinking that myself and it is absolute agony to move, wont be doing it again that's for sure! X


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Everything crossed for you @Flower
Sounds like you'll be doing the eyeball hokey kokey!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a long lie in and 6.3, higher than I thought but still ok.
I wish you all a good week.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.
> 
> Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!


I hope your appointment goes very well and you get good news, you so deserve it.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, I've learnt my lesson which is to wait on the man of the house (if there is one) before doing things! LOL
> @Ljc some stuff had fallen down the back of the sofa so I pulled it out to get the stuff but I had to lean over the top of it to get down the back and the top of it dug into my chest and caused a strange cracking sound and the shooting pain that followed had me in tears! x


Oh No, sounds like a rib problem, how is your breathing? Sounds agony and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning. A crappy 13.1 for me. Temp basal and sick day rules now I’m action as I haven’t managed to get below 12 since yesterday afternoon
> 
> My little boy is off on his first school trip today to the pantomime!


Oh poor you, can you go back to bed? I hope you feel better very soon and your little one enjoys his first school trip to the pantomime,


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> 10.0 for me I am afraid. Bought oat bread from Tesco and had 2 slices toast - one with jam, for supper. Will try to have 1 slice and only half with jam tonight. See if moderation helps. Bit grumpy at this constant situation and my lack of restraint at times. Want to give DF her diabetes back.made soup for packed lunches this week and it smells yuksorry for the grump, it’s also Monday. Have a good day all.  Ps body searching for caffeine as I just had decaf. Not the best start to week.


Sending hugs and good strong coffee, you can always moan here and we all do! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh No, sounds like a rib problem, how is your breathing? Sounds agony and hope you feel better soon.


Cant breathe too deeply or anything haha, I'm sure I'll be fine  x


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Oh poor you, can you go back to bed? I hope you feel better very soon and your little one enjoys his first school trip to the pantomime,



I wish but I have so much to do today! It’ll be ok, I’ll just hammer the insulin today . 
He’s super excited about going - I’m dropping him off at 10!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Cant breathe too deeply or anything haha, I'm sure I'll be fine  x


Maybe get someone to look at it? I was told how important it is to keep breathing deeply to avoid infection. 
So no laughing or sneezing, not what you needed at this time of year! Sending hugs.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> I wish but I have so much to do today! It’ll be ok, I’ll just hammer the insulin today .
> He’s super excited about going - I’m dropping him off at 10!


Oh No, can you eat at the moment? Sending hugs and really hope your levels start behaving and you feel better.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Maybe get someone to look at it? I was told how important it is to keep breathing deeply to avoid infection.
> So no laughing or sneezing, not what you needed at this time of year! Sending hugs.


Na, I'll be fine  x


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Morning. A crappy 13.1 for me. Temp basal and sick day rules now I’m action as I haven’t managed to get below 12 since yesterday afternoon
> 
> My little boy is off on his first school trip today to the pantomime!



Sorry you’re unwell grainger. Bet your son is super excited about his pantomime! 

A 6.3 for me today. 

Just had a little group of octogenarian Jehovah's Witnesses at the door. They looked like they were freezing to death poor sods!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Sorry you’re unwell grainger. Bet your son is super excited about his pantomime!
> 
> A 6.3 for me today.
> 
> Just had a little group of octogenarian Jehovah's Witnesses at the door. They looked like they were freezing to death poor sods!


My auntie and grandma were witnesses so I always try to be polite if they call. I do, however, pretend to be Russian....


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> My auntie and grandma were witnesses so I always try to be polite if they call. I do, however, pretend to be Russian....



Oh I’m always polite to them northerner and speak English. I felt like offering them hot drinks but I suspect they’d call regularly if I did!


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. A straight 4.0 for me this morning. Trip to the dentists later for filling and scale and polish, so I'll be drooling all morning
> 
> @Carolg - you are not an ungrateful witch at all. Lack of caffeine and little miss D together are an unthinkable situation
> 
> @Kaylz - hope the soreness eases soon
> 
> @Hazel - good to see you again. hope you are OK.
> 
> @Stitch147 - hope those numbers start to come back down again. I was in your position a year ago and it is not a nice place to be so I'm sending you good luck and {{hugs}}. _iPad put 'hogs' - you can have them as well if you want_


Thanks greyhound gal., and everyone else. Hope everyone’s dental pain, cold and everything else are not too traumatic and you are all getting support. {hugs} to all


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning  a new week 5.8 today.
> 
> Off to the retina clinic this morning, 2 hours of squinting at an out of focus wall followed by look up, down, right, left, up left ,up right until I don't know which way I'm looking . Please have settled down retina because you're terrifying me!


Hope the appointment went well flower. I absolutely hate the better or worse question and sure they fit in a “lie” or confused question. It’s like with hearing tests, I think I used to imagine the peeps and whistles


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - been very busy so not been posting for a while.     Pleased to repott a House Special this morning of 5.2.
> 
> Keep warm everyone


Nice to see you back hazel


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Sending hugs and good strong coffee, you can always moan here and we all do! I hope you feel better soon.


Good but busy day thanks, once I had caffeine. My fault for trying to go “cold turkey”. Will try not to moan too much lol


----------



## Ditto

Evening, 7.6 @ 7.46 this morning, 7.1 @ 5.46 yesterday morning ... quite a stressful day, took the mouse to the vets...he might be allergic to hamster food or his hay.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning
Accu-Chek say 5.3
at 5.32 am.
Have a great sleep all and have enjoy tomorrow
Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning
> Accu-Chek say 5.3
> at 5.32 am.
> Have a great sleep all and have enjoy tomorrow
> Today is the first day of the rest of your life.



I’m just watching the Real Marigold on Tour Vince and the celebs are in Chengdu. Fascinating and the food looks amazing. I think I’ll retire to China eventually! Lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m just watching the Real Marigold on Tour Vince and the celebs are in Chengdu. Fascinating and the food looks amazing. I think I’ll retire to China eventually! Lol


Chengdu a very interesting place Amigo and the capital of Sichuan Province, been a couple of times and the food is WONDERFUL. I adore Sichuan cuisine.
Actually it is very  popular all over China.
China is a very interesting place to visit. Like everywhere living here permanently has its problems. I lived here full-time 2010-2013.
The difference between most Western cultures and China's is that they are 180 Degrees opposite and there is rarely Black and White, only Grey areas. That takes some getting used to. The "real" Chinese people, the ones who live and work in the countryside the "nongmin" are terrific people. Cities like Shanghai can at times be a nightmare but then again so can London, Rio or Jakarta which spend most of its time gridlocked.
My favourite city in Asia is Kuala Lumpur and a good place to retire to is Penang, Malaysia.
I enjoy my times here, usually 9 months each year I have business interests here that I must look after, but I enjoy going back to the UK immensely


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Chengdu a very interesting place Amigo and the capital of Sichuan Province, been a couple of time and the food is WONDERFUL. I adore Sichuan cuisine.
> Actually it is very  popular allover China.
> China is a very interesting place to visit. Like everywhere living here permanently has its problems. I lived here full-time 2010-2013.
> The difference between most Western cultures and Chinas is that they are 180 Degrees opposite and there is rarely Black and White, only Grey areas. That takes some getting used to. The "real" Chinese people, the ones who live and work in the countryside the "nongmin" are terrific people. Cities like Shanghai can at times be a nightmare but then again so can London, Rio or Jakarta which spend most of its times gridlocked.
> My favourite city in Asia is Kuala Lumpur and a good place to retire to is Penang, Malaysia.
> I enjoy my times here, usually 9 months each year I have business interests here that I must look after, but I enjoy going back to the UK immensely



I doubt I’d get there now Vince because of my condition (I’d never get travel insurance) but I’ve been to Hong Kong and Taiwan on business with my husband which isn’t like mainland China but you get the flavour. I hated the influx of westernised chains moving in when we were there and destroying traditional food but some street food is minging of course! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning dearies  very uncomfortable night for me after an incident yesterday which resulted in me getting a VERY soŕe chest, hurts to breath, move etc  anyways 5.3 for me and hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


Oh no. Hope you feel better today, Kaylz.

Morning all. 3.7 here...that’s it, Tresiba! Down you go...I’m sick of waking up hypo.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 4.6 today.

Off on the early bus for orthopaedic appointment about leg, I should have packed a sleeping bag and stayed at the hospital if only I'd planned ahead!

Your Tresiba needs a good talking to Bloden !


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Woke up at 5.30 feeling a bit grim to a 9.2 Went back to sleep for an hour and woke to a 7.2. Sorted the cats out and diwn again to 6.2. Activating a sensor shortly. Hopefully all will become clear again.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good Morning everyone.. cold here but haven’t looked out window. 9.1 for me, but had 2 squares of ginger dark choc for supper.topping up caffeine and taking my time this morning. Going to gp to get blood pressure checked on recommendation of optometrist, as blood vessels in back of eyes look “tortured” lol. They looked wonky when I was in my late teens, so what chance have they now??? 
Have a good day all, keep warm, keep well and bu&&#r the Xmas spirit( hate to confess, I thought about putting my tree up last night, but gave myself a quick kick up the bum) my son described my tree as “a vomit of sentimentality”


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. Woke up at 5.30 feeling a bit grim to a 9.2 Went back to sleep for an hour and woke to a 7.2. Sorted the cats out and diwn again to 6.2. Activating a sensor shortly. Hopefully all will become clear again.
> Have a good day everyone.


Out of interest khskel, how many cats have you got?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable  9.8 for me today. Hope your appointment goes well today @Flower XX


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  another uncomfortable night for me, chest feels ten times worse when I'm lying down 
@Bloden mines is currently down to 2 units!
Right my fellow insulin users, quick question, last 2 days, 2 hours post lunch has been 1.5mmol lower than my pre meal reading, would you guys  try slightly more carb at lunch? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated 
Anyways 5.4 for me today and off out soon so will be back later to catch up 
Have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another long sleep!  6.7 for me today


----------



## khskel

Carolg said:


> Out of interest khskel, how many cats have you got?


Just the two but one of them likes a fuss in the morning.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Right my fellow insulin users, quick question, last 2 days, 2 hours post lunch has been 1.5mmol lower than my pre meal reading, would you guys try slightly more carb at lunch? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated


Yes, I think that would be a good idea for you @Kaylz


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Just the two but one of them likes a fuss in the morning.


Ah. I understand. I used to have 2 Siamese cats and they were fuss pots. Miss them dearly


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I like my new Libre sensor, it gave me a 5.2 this morning.
Good luck at the clinic today, @Flower.
Seems like a good excuse to have a bit more carb with your lunch, @Kaylz


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, I like my new Libre sensor, it gave me a 5.2 this morning.
> Good luck at the clinic today, @Flower.
> Seems like a good excuse to have a bit more carb with your lunch, @Kaylz


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 4.6 today.
> 
> Off on the early bus for orthopaedic appointment about leg, I should have packed a sleeping bag and stayed at the hospital if only I'd planned ahead!
> 
> Your Tresiba needs a good talking to Bloden !


I hope your appointment has a positive outcome for you, @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys  another uncomfortable night for me, chest feels ten times worse when I'm lying down
> @Bloden mines is currently down to 2 units!
> Right my fellow insulin users, quick question, last 2 days, 2 hours post lunch has been 1.5mmol lower than my pre meal reading, would you guys  try slightly more carb at lunch? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
> Anyways 5.4 for me today and off out soon so will be back later to catch up
> Have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


What are your levels like before your evening meal? Have they gone back up again or stayed lower than pre lunch?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.6 and wish you all a good day, stay warm and hope everything goes well for you all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Dogs allowed me a little lie in this morning. A 4.8 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> What are your levels like before your evening meal? Have they gone back up again or stayed lower than pre lunch?


The last 2 days it's happened they have come back up, im just concerned that it's coming back up because I've been lower than what I'm catching it and scraping the knuckle if you know what I mean? Both days I started in the 6's and went down to the 4's x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I doubt I’d get there now Vince because of my condition (I’d never get travel insurance) but I’ve been to Hong Kong and Taiwan on business with my husband which isn’t like mainland China but you get the flavour. I hated the influx of westernised chains moving in when we were there and destroying traditional food but some street food is minging of course!
> 
> Have a good day!


Absolutely correct Amigo. HK is now more and more like Singapore but Taiwan is another place I really enjoy being in.
Minging is a wonderful descriptive word Amigo and so true.
Vientnamese food for lunch today 
Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> The last 2 days it's happened they have come back up, im just concerned that it's coming back up because I've been lower than what I'm catching it and scraping the knuckle if you know what I mean? Both days I started in the 6's and went down to the 4's x



I don’t know about insulin ratios Kaylz but you would definitely benefit from a higher food intake. Your need more fat to protect those bones around your  chest!


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Absolutely correct Amigo. HK is now more and more like Singapore but Taiwan is another place I really enjoy being in.
> Minging is a wonderful descriptive word Amigo and so true.
> Vientnamese food for lunch today
> Pics tomorrow.


I've always wanted to visit Lijiang in Yunnan Province - saw a documentary about it years ago and it looks astonishingly beautiful


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I've always wanted to visit Lijiang in Yunnan Province - saw a documentary about it years ago and it looks astonishingly beautiful


I must admit  N it is a place I have never been to. It is never to late N, always follow your dreams.
Many places here are nothing short of truly astonishing. I have many memories.
For Example, climbing up Mt Ermie in Sichuan,, dodging the ruddy monkeys on the way up and down but the view from the top was breath taking, like something from an old Chinese scroll painting. There is a huge golden Buddha at the top which tradition states you must walk around 3 times. I did, in the middle of winter.


----------



## LukeEGGY

11.8 today! ARRGGHHHHH


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> The last 2 days it's happened they have come back up, im just concerned that it's coming back up because I've been lower than what I'm catching it and scraping the knuckle if you know what I mean? Both days I started in the 6's and went down to the 4's x


Another possibility is that it is a timing issue i.e the insulin is peaking before the carbs.


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> Another possibility is that it is a timing issue i.e the insulin is peaking before the carbs.


Don't think it's that as it's been same food same timing as I've used before like a hundred times x


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 this morning which is higher than I went to bed on. Oh well, life has to be sweet in the absence of sugar!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not read any posts yet, I hope everyone who is ill or injured is feeling better and those who have /had hospital appointments have good results. 
5.2 on meter 5.6 says Libre, I’m really liking this sensor. 

Got to wrap a preasant  and write Christma cards today, sorry to say it’s not a job I enjoy.


----------



## grainger

Morning all (just)...

8.8 for me, but that is a single figure so I’ll take it! Temp basal working well, just need to drop a bit more to be comfortable.

Happy Tuesday all - Disney and blankets for the boy and me after school today I think!


----------



## Stitch147

grainger said:


> Morning all (just)...
> 
> 8.8 for me, but that is a single figure so I’ll take it! Temp basal working well, just need to drop a bit more to be comfortable.
> 
> Happy Tuesday all - Disney and blankets for the boy and me after school today I think!


Can I come to the after school gathering, sounds like just what I need at the moment.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I don’t know about insulin ratios Kaylz but you would definitely benefit from a higher food intake. Your need more fat to protect those bones around your  chest!


I am trying I still lack confidence in upping the intake due to my insulin problems x


----------



## khskel

hi





Kaylz said:


> Don't think it's that as it's been same food same timing as I've used before like a hundred times x


Just another thing to watch out for as it's not just our ratios that can change.


----------



## grainger

Stitch147 said:


> Can I come to the after school gathering, sounds like just what I need at the moment.



Absolutely! We love a Disney day here


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 4.2 this morning. I woke in the night with 5.1 and a vertical downward arrow on the Libre, so that morning result would have been very different but for the four Jelly snowmen in the middle of the night. (Maynards jelly snowmen appear slightly smaller than jelly babies. Christmas, eh?)


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Kaylz said:


> Don't think it's that as it's been same food same timing as I've used before like a hundred times x


My timing for toast at breakfast changed a few months ago for no reason. I could previously inject 5 mins before and be fine, now it needs to be 10-15 mins before, so don't rule out the possibility


----------



## AJLang

6.0 yesterday morning. 12.3 this morning. Due to have my HBA1C done but as it's less than four months since Mum passed away I'm not going to beat myself up about the result, I know that I've done the best that I can.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I woke with 4.2 this morning. I woke in the night with 5.1 and a vertical downward arrow on the Libre, so that morning result would have been very different but for the four Jelly snowmen in the middle of the night. (Maynards jelly snowmen appear slightly smaller than jelly babies. Christmas, eh?)


Ooh! Haven't seen those yet!


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 6.8 @ 5.59am for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Evenin' all. 6.8 @ 5.59am for me this morning.



Not a bad result Ditto. Are you feeling more on track now?


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning
Hope everyone had good day yesterday.
Accu-Chek say  5.0
At 5.24 am
Wish everyone a pleasant night and a enjoyable day tomorrow.
Stay positive.

_With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts.
- Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## Wirrallass

Have a good Wednesday moaning folks!

Or is it too early for you ~ aahh well sleep on friends ~ no rush! The days are long enough as they are!
7.3 @ 02.36am. Will post my waking later on. I'm off back to bed now x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, Have a good day.
6.7 today , all my own fault as had the munchies last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me after a very uncharacteristic 11.8 before bed


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning and I'm home for good now.  
I think retirement will be the watch-word in my near future. 
This morning is 7.2 (I just cannot consistently break into the 6's for mornings, it seems!) 
I do hope every one is keeping well. 
Sadbh-Áine


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning and I'm home for good now.
> I think retirement will be the watch-word in my near future.
> This morning is 7.2 (I just cannot consistently break into the 6's for mornings, it seems!)
> I do hope every one is keeping well.
> Sadbh-Áine


Ah! Good to hear from you again!  7.2 is not bad at all, and as we all know, blood sugar levels are on the increase as soon as you raise your head from the pillow, thanks to our 'helpful' liver, so you probably spent the night nicely in range


----------



## Bloden

Morning lovelies. Another pesky 3.7 here.

It’s Constitution Day here in Spain and a national holiday.  I’d like to laze around but there’s packing to do...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 and 4.2 on the libre. Post cat 3.8 and 4.7. I hope this sensor settles down. 2.6 during the night but 4.6 on a finger prick. 
Have a good day everyone. I'm off to see some snooker in York.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning dearies , chest is feeling a tad better today so fingers crossed I'm on the mend now! Lol, 4.9 for me this morning (when will I remember I NEED a bit more snack when I've been out? ) lol, anyways hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.1 on waking but very good levels for most of the night


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here on the Libre at 6.15, went back to sleep for 40 minutes and rose to 7.5 with an upwards arrow at 7.30, then got 6.4 just now.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone.     5.4 today

Keep warm.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.3 after being 9.8 last night and I have been taking so much rapid insulin. No reason why as was a low carb meal, maybe I am coming down with something. 
Oh, not in mood for diabetes! 
I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning. Awful nights sleep and was awake between 3am and 6:30 am, but a House Spech this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.3 for me this morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.6 for me at 6.50.

Absolutely exhausted after a night at a&e with my little boy - they thought he might have appendicitis but looks like just a really nasty stomach bug. 

Here’s to a quiet Wednesday!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.6 for me at 6.50.
> 
> Absolutely exhausted after a night at a&e with my little boy - they thought he might have appendicitis but looks like just a really nasty stomach bug.
> 
> Here’s to a quiet Wednesday!


Oh Gosh how worrying for you and your poor little one. You must be so exhausted and hope you both feel better and he sleeps so you can too.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me after a very uncharacteristic 11.8 before bed


So similar to my experience, did you treat your 11.8? I had to delay going to bed as didn't know if I had over treated but was fine. Seems the DF was busy  last night.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 9.3 for me this morning.


Another pesky 9!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> So similar to my experience, did you treat your 11.8? I had to delay going to bed as didn't know if I had over treated but was fine. Seems the DF was busy  last night.


I gave myself a rare correction before bed, don't like to do that as a rule  I think I may have overtreated a 2.4 before my evening meal - didn't even have any symptoms for it, a very slow fall, possibly because I'd been sat on a train for a couple of hours and not really exerting myself much o

I hope whatever caused yours slings its hook soon!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.6 for me at 6.50.
> 
> Absolutely exhausted after a night at a&e with my little boy - they thought he might have appendicitis but looks like just a really nasty stomach bug.
> 
> Here’s to a quiet Wednesday!


Aw, poor lad - and poor you! Not what either of you need  I hope that he recovers well and that you are able to get some rest and recuperate today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Another pesky 9!


Seem to be stuck in the 9's in the mornings at the mo. Don't know if its just the work stuff that's playing on my mind a bit.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 6.3 after being 9.8 last night and I have been taking so much rapid insulin. No reason why as was a low carb meal, maybe I am coming down with something.
> Oh, not in mood for diabetes!
> I hope you are all doing well.


I do hope you’re not coming down with something.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.6 for me at 6.50.
> 
> Absolutely exhausted after a night at a&e with my little boy - they thought he might have appendicitis but looks like just a really nasty stomach bug.
> 
> Here’s to a quiet Wednesday!


Oh no, how worrying for you. I hope the little lad makes a swift recovery and that you both can get some rest today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a lowly 3,3 to kick off Wednesday. A good excuse for a jaffa cake!

Good to see you back @SadhbhFiadh 

I hope everyone has a pleasant, stable bg type day


----------



## Pine Marten

I had a touch of the lurgy yesterday, not feeling well at all, and went to bed on a 7.0 (high for me). But this morning, even though I've got the tickly throat, I was a lovely HS 5.2!


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Oh Gosh how worrying for you and your poor little one. You must be so exhausted and hope you both feel better and he sleeps so you can too.





Northerner said:


> Aw, poor lad - and poor you! Not what either of you need  I hope that he recovers well and that you are able to get some rest and recuperate today {{{HUGS}}}





Ljc said:


> Oh no, how worrying for you. I hope the little lad makes a swift recovery and that you both can get some rest today.



Thanks all. We are home now, in PJs watching tv and building a lego police station! He’s doing well which is good - just curls up under a blanket every half hour or so for a rest then wants to play for ten mins then back to resting! We’ve had to cancel our trip to Switzerland this weekend but I’m just happy he’s home. 
Just wish I could stomach coffee haha. May send hubby out for some kind of takeaway lunch today so I don’t have to cook


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> I had a touch of the lurgy yesterday, not feeling well at all, and went to bed on a 7.0 (high for me). But this morning, even though I've got the tickly throat, I was a lovely HS 5.2!


Congratulations on the HS!  Hope the lurgy leaves quietly


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> May send hubby out for some kind of takeaway lunch today so I don’t have to cook


That sounds eminently sensible!


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Not a bad result Ditto. Are you feeling more on track now?


Definitely. I had no choice with having blurry eyes all the time. I can't get my overall numbers down, I'm still eating too much...good stuff, but too much.

7.0 @ 5.02am not feeling that great though, continuous sniffles and thudding heart.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Definitely. I had no choice with having blurry eyes all the time. I still can't get my overall numbers down though, I'm still eating too much...good stuff, but too much.
> 
> 7.0 @ 5.02am not feeling that great though, continuous sniffles and thudding heart.



Hope you feel better soon. Get that ‘thudding heart’ checked out if you haven’t already Ditto.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Ah! Good to hear from you again!  7.2 is not bad at all, and as we all know, blood sugar levels are on the increase as soon as you raise your head from the pillow, thanks to our 'helpful' liver, so you probably spent the night nicely in range





Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning. Awful nights sleep and was awake between 3am and 6:30 am, but a House Spech this morning.


You took over waking shift as I dovered off to sleep. Shattered now as busy day at work(what’s new)


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
From a cold but dry Shanghai.
18 days left and counting to home time.
Life is wonderful.
Accu-Chek say  4.7
At  5.34 am
Wish everyone a pleasant night and a terrific day tomorrow..
_
Happiness depends upon ourselves.
 - Aristotle_


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ hope everyone slept well last night and is feeling tip top this morning.

I came across the following quote as I sorted through a handbag I'd not used in a while and thought I'd share it with you:-
Did you know that there's three things we cannot recover in life;
The _Word _after its said;
The _Moment _after its missed
and the _Time _after its gone.

Oh ~ and a very unexpected 5.9 today Ize sooo pleased!
Take care and enjoy your Thursday folks x


----------



## Vince_UK

You should be sleeping WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Left piecey bag at work along with monitor. Cosied up still with cuppa coffee, then up to leave early for work. Holiday Friday, cancelled Monday holiday for a meeting, so another long weekend off next weekend instead.have a good day all, keep warm and well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 for me.

Hope the whole appointment ordeal - getting to and from included - went well, @Flower.  Had a word with Tresiba and we’re friends again...for the time being!


----------



## Bloden

Glad to hear your little boy’s on the mend @grainger. The will to play is strong! Hope you’ve recovered some energy too.


----------



## AJLang

A lovely in target line all night. According to finger pricks 5.2 at 5am and 6.3 at 7am. Not bad after a few classic champagne cocktails (brandy and champagne) last night and my favourite go to comfort dinner of fish finger sandwiches


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another miserable 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning all  from a wild and windy part of Scotland  I'm not too concerned though, I'm waiting in on parcels today, apparently one is rather large and I don't get it until Christmas so my mum has to take charge of it lol, 5.0 for me this morning and hoping you all have a great day!!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.2 for me today. To say it is blowy outside is an understatement


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 at 6.45 when I first surfaced, 5.7 at 7.30 when the alarm went off.
Looks wet and windy outside here, but not as bad as further north, I suspect.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another miserable 9.2 for me today.


Grrr!!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Morning. 8.3 this morning. Ah, I should not have opened that Wolfblass...
And burned last nights sausages as well! 
Everyone in blowy Scotland: keep things bolted down! 
I'm staying in myself.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.5 and proper cold has arrived, going to rest today and see if it will go away very quickly! 
Stay safe those in Scotland and anyone experiencing the storm.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.5 and proper cold has arrived, going to rest today and see if it will go away very quickly!
> Stay safe those in Scotland and anyone experiencing the storm.


Best place to be  is in Bed N-J, Hope your recover soon.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

A crappy 9.0 for me today and back on temp basal. This cough and cold just won’t go away!

Little boy is full of beans again today - currently playing lego chasing baddies with police motorbikes! Thanks for all the good wishes  

@New-journey hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.8 today.

First day this week without hospital appointments , goodness me what's a girl to do to with all that free time!

I hope you start to feel better soon New-journey. 
Your big box delivery sounds intriguing @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.8 today.
> 
> First day this week without hospital appointments , goodness me what's a girl to do to with all that free time!
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon New-journey.
> Your big box delivery sounds intriguing @Kaylz


Ohhh enjoy your free day and just relax! 
I will try and take a guess when it arrives as to what it could possibly be lol x


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A crappy 9.0 for me today and back on temp basal. This cough and cold just won’t go away!
> 
> Little boy is full of beans again today - currently playing lego chasing baddies with police motorbikes! Thanks for all the good wishes
> 
> @New-journey hope you start feeling better soon.


That's good news about your little boy but wish your cough and cold will go away. I guess not being able to rest and nights at A and E doesn't help your recovery. 
Thanks and my cold and cough comes and goes, think this one might be here to stay. It won't be fun giving a talk tomorrow in London but can't cancel!


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.8 today.
> 
> First day this week without hospital appointments , goodness me what's a girl to do to with all that free time!
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon New-journey.
> Your big box delivery sounds intriguing @Kaylz


That's good to hear, what a week you have had! I hope you can relax and do something you love with your free time.  
Thanks, just a cold but taking it easy today. I think I will ignore my work and have a long bath with bath oils, a good book and my favourite music.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me and 6.8 yesterday morning.

Like @Flower, first Thursday for a while without an appointment so putting up the tree today and finishing the cards. Going to be Baltic here after today...the sub zeros are moving in! 

Going to a lovely Turkish restaurant tonight, Christmas treat for my best mate every year. Looking forward to Sutlac rice pudding which is the most gorgeous dish imaginable! If the DF makes an appearance, I’ll chase her with a kebab skewer!


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> That's good news about your little boy but wish your cough and cold will go away. I guess not being able to rest and nights at A and E doesn't help your recovery.
> Thanks and my cold and cough comes and goes, think this one might be here to stay. It won't be fun giving a talk tomorrow in London but can't cancel!



Hope it goes well tomorrow! Try and make the talk as interactive as possible so you can rest your voice!!


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all

18.4 this morning and 16.3 yesterday  had a migraine last night and the night before so maybe that's it.  But with my body, who the heck knows


----------



## Northerner

Sprogladite said:


> Morning all
> 
> 18.4 this morning and 16.3 yesterday  had a migraine last night and the night before so maybe that's it.  But with my body, who the heck knows


Oh my!  Sorry to hear this, I hope you can get back to some decent levels soon  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sprogladite

Northerner said:


> Oh my!  Sorry to hear this, I hope you can get back to some decent levels soon  {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you, bit frustrating as my libre line is pretty much perfect in the day and it all goes wrong overnight! Lol. Hopefully it's just a blip!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not had the chance to read any posts yet.  I hope everyone who is poorly is starting to feel better.
It’s rather brrrr here today and as the weather man says it’s going to get colder this weekend , I’ve got the makings of the first stew of the winter ordered for this weekend, I make a huge pot and I do mean huge so it will do us for several days. 
After a 3.5 before bed I Was pleased to wake with 5.1 , 3 glucose tabs were obviously just right for the job.


----------



## Pine Marten

Very late today because of other things... I've still got the lurgy but this morning was 5.1 ! 

I'll never understand D


----------



## khskel

Evening all. Late checking in due to no internet this morning. It was a 5.0 (4.9 libre) which considering tea yesterday was a mars bar and biscuits due to no time to get a meal between sessions at the snooker was nothing short of a miracle.
I hope your days went well


----------



## Ditto

Gutted at 8.5 @ 8.35 this morning. I can't seem to get my readings down lately. Got to eat less!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
From a cold again but fortunately dry Shanghai.

Accu-Chek say 4.3
At  5.00 am precisely

Wish everyone a pleasant night and the best of days tomorrow..

_You are never too old to set another goal
 or to dream a new dream.
- C. S. Lewis_


----------



## Wirrallass

Storm Caroline is still raging out there @ 03.20am ~ relentless for 24hrs now Its lashing it down too ~ all day yesterday and during the night, it hasn't stoppedHope your rooves are still on  your homes folks ~ and no trees or debris have crashed down on your homes or motor vehicles. So far, all is in tact here at least until I go outside later to inspect any damage. Stay safe folks it's treacherous out there


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> From a cold again but fortunately dry Shanghai.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 4.3
> At  5.00 am precisely
> 
> Wish everyone a pleasant night and the best of days tomorrow..
> 
> _You are never too old to set another goal
> or to dream a new dream.
> - C. S. Lewis_


Good morning / evening Vince. I'd rather have your weather than the shocking weather we're having here in the UK ~ if I didn't have a dental appointment I wouldn't venture out today. I think we're in for more severe bad weather at the weekend too. Stay in China Vince  Still keeping those numbers low then I see ~ good for you.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I hope  everyone affected by storm Caroline is safe 
No idea why I was 8.7 with a slanted upwards arrow before bed, woke to 6.7


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning / evening Vince. I'd rather have your weather than the shocking weather we're having here in the UK ~ if I didn't have a dental appointment I wouldn't venture out today. I think we're in for more severe bad weather at the weekend too. Stay in China Vince  Still keeping those numbers low then I see ~ good for you.


Yes WL Thanks. Been reading about the terrible conditions back home. Will have to send someone to have a look at my roof, fences and everythig else in the garden, looks appalling. Here now it is 11C and down to 2C at night.
Yes I am happy with my numbers so far I have a "review" when I get back with my practice nurse so I will show her my spreadsheets, meter readings and food diary etc. and ask some penetrating questions now I understand more about diabetes.
You take care and wrap up warm and watch your footing.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Yes WL Thanks. Been reading about the terrible conditions back home. Will have to send someone to have a look at my roof, fences and everythig else in the garden, looks appalling. Here now it is 11C and down to 2C at night.
> Yes I am happy with my numbers so far I have a "review" when I get back with my practice nurse so I will show her my spreadsheets, meter readings and food diary etc. and ask some penetrating questions now I understand more about diabetes.
> You take care and wrap up warm and watch your footing.


Thanks Vince I will. It's 2°C in my neck of the woods atm but feels a lot buddy colder


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 and second time in a row of in target straight line through the night   (target on Libre is 4-8).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Another 3.7. It seems to be my default fasting BG at the mo....ffflleeuurrrgh.

Another national holiday today in Spain. Hope Storm Caroline doesn’t hit too hard...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.3 for me on the libre. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me this morning. We have our work Christmas lunch later today. We're going to a buffet place so I know i'll find something to eat.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Morning. 8.3 this morning. Ah, I should not have opened that Wolfblass...
> And burned last nights sausages as well!
> Everyone in blowy Scotland: keep things bolted down!
> I'm staying in myself.


I am traveling to west coast, so hope trains are ok


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  still wild out There, was going to venture to the shops but I just heard a bin  getting blown over when I was doing my breakfast and sometimes those things are heavier than me! Lol, didn' get to see the big parcel yesterday my mum answered the door and swiftly hid it in her room  Lol, Bruce did however bring me some Green & Blacks dark pralines so chuffed with that, anyways 5.0 for me this morning, have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 today.

Apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around at 3am  I had cramp down my calf under my plaster cast and couldn't stand up to perform the swearing cramp dance so I  just shouted the words instead. 

Enjoy your buffet Christmas party Stitch


----------



## Greyhound Gal

It's snowing here, Yey. I love snow and we rarely get it even though towns and villages a couple so miles away can get a few cm we hardly get a flake, but it is beginning to settle. I feel like a little kid, sooo excited. To top it off, it is Jet's birthday today - he is 8. He looks just like the pooch in my avatar minus the Christmas trimmings!
Anyway, a 5.5 for me today.
When I read the PIL which can with my TB drugs it said they could raise BG (nice of the consultant to tell me), and the last couple of days I have been about 0.5-1.0mmol higher than normal all day. As long as it stays like that, that's fine, but I hope it doesn't get any higher.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops forgot to post my waking earlier. So at 03.35am my bgl was 5.9
Then at 05.00am it was 6.2
Then came a massive shock 1hour post breakfast of 2 shredded wheat with semi-skimmed milk when my meter shouted out to me.....11.8 In hindsight I should have had my usual eggs for brekky! Hey ho!!!


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5897
> Ooops forgot to post my waking earlier. So at 03.35am my bgl was 5.9
> Then at 05.00am it was 6.2
> Then came a massive shock 1hour post breakfast of 2 shredded wheat with semi-skimmed milk when my meter shouted out to me.....11.8 In hindsight I should have had my usual eggs for brekky! Hey ho!!!



Ouch WL! 

Sorry haven’t caught up with all the messages yet. Like Flower I was turning the cold air blue with foot cramp through the night. It’s an every night occurrence now! 

Shocked to see it feels like -6 here.
Enjoyed a lovely Turkish meal last night but not carb heavy apart from the Sutlac
Will report on number consequences later!

Keep warm and have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.6 and still upped my insulin with this cold, especially with my evening meal. No sign of storm here and going to London soon, hoping trains to and back from London are ok. I have to get the last train home and will take a emergency kit in case there is a problem. 
I hope you are all ok and not too affected by wind and snow.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 today.
> 
> Apologies for any offensive lyrics floating around at 3am  I had cramp down my calf under my plaster cast and couldn't stand up to perform the swearing cramp dance so I  just shouted the words instead.
> 
> Enjoy your buffet Christmas party Stitch


Oh No, shout away and hope you got back to sleep again, can you relax today?


----------



## Pine Marten

Well, I'm a baffled but camper happy - *another* HS 5.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Well, I'm a baffled but camper happy - *another* HS 5.2 for me today


Congratulations!


----------



## Pine Marten

Thank you, Northerner - and I meant to say 'happy camper' but was evidently discombobulated!


----------



## Amigo

A predictable 7.4 for me this morning which isn’t bad after a late meal (including Turkish rice pudding) and a glass of wine and bottle of Corona. Went up to 8.5 just under 2 hrs later so that’s an acceptable result for me


----------



## grainger

Hey all. Another crap 9.0 today - this cough and cold is driving me insane, on temp basal throughout the day but tend to avoid at night as I’m being lazy and not wanting to do 3ams. Looks like I might have to though 

Feeling Christmassy today - hubby has taken the day off work and surprised me with brunch out and got me to choose some new jewellery which will be my Christmas pressie from my little boy! Feeling v spoiled. Hope everyone else is enjoying the Friday feeling!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Hey all. Another crap 9.0 today - this cough and cold is driving me insane, on temp basal throughout the day but tend to avoid at night as I’m being lazy and not wanting to do 3ams. Looks like I might have to though
> 
> Feeling Christmassy today - hubby has taken the day off work and surprised me with brunch out and got me to choose some new jewellery which will be my Christmas pressie from my little boy! Feeling v spoiled. Hope everyone else is enjoying the Friday feeling!


Hope you can ditch that cold soon and start enjoying Christmas properly!


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Hey all. Another crap 9.0 today - this cough and cold is driving me insane, on temp basal throughout the day but tend to avoid at night as I’m being lazy and not wanting to do 3ams. Looks like I might have to though
> 
> Feeling Christmassy today - hubby has taken the day off work and surprised me with brunch out and got me to choose some new jewellery which will be my Christmas pressie from my little boy! Feeling v spoiled. Hope everyone else is enjoying the Friday feeling!


Hope you start feeling better soon my lovely, sounds like you've had a lovely day though  x


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.8 @ 5.02 am ...


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
From Shanghai.
Hope everyone is tickety-boo.

Accu-Chek say 5.0
At  5.59 am
Bacon, Sausage and Eggs for breakfast today. Maybe a few Baked Beans perhaps.
Wish everyone a pleasant night and fabulous tomorrow.

_If you can dream it, you can do it.
 - Walt Disney_


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks


----------



## Ljc

6,9 meter,  Libre says 7.3  I am really going to miss this sensor when it dies in three days.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today - snap @Ljc!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps  looks like quite a few folk may be having a long lie today! Lol, weather still quite bad here and supposed to get worse in a few days , anyways 4.7 for me today , hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today. Its a tad chilly this morning. I'm helping at a local Christmas fair today. Gonna wrap up warm as its outside!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.2 before bed, 5.2 this morning. House spesh bookends with a slightly sagging washing line in between!

Have a good weekend all. I'm braving town ~ early there, early back. Thinking of putting flashing fairy lights on my crutches to give people the option of not walking into me


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5 on the libre which I suspect would be somewhere in the mid 5s on a finger prick.
Going to stock up on supplies for us and our feathered friends today. Winter is definitely having a fling.
Have a good, warm and level day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Snowing very heavily outside and it isn't supposed to be 'heavy' until tomorrow
Got diabetic eye test this morning, so will need to get out of my warm pit to defrost the car soon
Anyway, a 5.4 for me this morning. These tablets are playing beggars with myBG readings. I went above 11 twice yesterday which has never happened before. Once when I hadn't even eaten anything for about 4 hours, and the other a couple of hours after eating dinner which was exactly the same as I had eaten numerous times before. GRRR. I shall be keeping a close eye on them and try to work out any patterns if there are any.


----------



## Bloden

Love the new pic, @Stitch147.

Morning all. 10.1 here, after a meal out last night - but a flatter fish than usual, so must have got the Tresiba right.

You’ve got Caroline and we’ve got Ana - hang on to your hats and wrap up warm.


----------



## Ditto

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 on the libre which I suspect would be somewhere in the mid 5s on a finger prick.
> Going to stock up on supplies for us and our feathered friends today. Winter is definitely having a fling.
> Have a good, warm and level day everyone.


I spent a fortune on the foxes and the dickers yesterday!  I feel so sorry for them struggling in this cold.

Morning all. 7.1 @ 7.36 am after a very good sleep, straight through from 1 till 7 yay!


----------



## grainger

Morning.

11.9 and no voice again. And no snow ... really want some!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.2 before bed, 5.2 this morning. House spesh bookends with a slightly sagging washing line in between!
> 
> Have a good weekend all. I'm braving town ~ early there, early back. Thinking of putting flashing fairy lights on my crutches to give people the option of not walking into me


Congratulations on the double House Special @Flower! Hope your trip out goes well, without any pedestrian encumbrances


----------



## Amigo

Morning folks on this cold one. A 7.3 for me and I expected better.
Yesterday I was lower after breakfast than on waking and lower after lunch than before. My diabetes has gone inside out and backwards first! 

Nithering here apparently but I’m still under the duvet


----------



## New-journey

Good morming all, 4.7 after waking up at 5am with a 3.3, levels are all over the place, was 11.8 on the train after eating a very low carb meal on the last train home. I think I took too much insulin after that but as nothing is working as normal right now, it's hard to know what to do! 
I wish you all a good Saturday and keep warm.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning.
> 
> 11.9 and no voice again. And no snow ... really want some!


Willing the snow to go in your direction, none here either. I love snow. 
Oh it's taking so long to go, hope you feel much better very very soon.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.2 before bed, 5.2 this morning. House spesh bookends with a slightly sagging washing line in between!
> 
> Have a good weekend all. I'm braving town ~ early there, early back. Thinking of putting flashing fairy lights on my crutches to give people the option of not walking into me


Congrats on HS and flashing fairy lights sounds a good idea, hope your journey to town is successful.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 2.9 at 6am.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 2.9 at 6am.


Hope things have settled back to a better level {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all (just). Emerging from hibernation after a virus insinuated itself into my system on Thursday evening, blood glucose, interestingly, remained stubbornly and consistently around the 9.0 mark for two days, irrespective of the huge doses of insulin I was throwing at it. It finally started behaving a couple of hours ago, I must be on the mend.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all (just). Emerging from hibernation after a virus insinuated itself into my system on Thursday evening, blood glucose, interestingly, remained stubbornly and consistently around the 9.0 mark for two days, irrespective of the huge doses of insulin I was throwing at it. It finally started behaving a couple of hours ago, I must be on the mend.


Glad to hear you seem to be over the worst  Soooo unpredictable when ill, and when recovering too, I find


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you seem to be over the worst  Soooo unpredictable when ill, and when recovering too, I find


Certainly is, I just did 5 units for lunch, allowing an extra couple of units for the lurgy, and it's shot up to 14.5!  ( and I currently have 50% more basal in)

(Have you checked on the DF's whereabouts lately, is she still safely buried?)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Certainly is, I just did 5 units for lunch, allowing an extra couple of units for the lurgy, and it's shot up to 14.5!  ( and I currently have 50% more basal in)
> 
> (Have you checked on the DF's whereabouts lately, is she still safely buried?)


You have a point, she went out for some milk three days ago and hasn't come back!  (I dug her up because of the cats wailing at night, I think it might have been their toilet)


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
From Shanghai.
Off to Hangzhou this morning, welll that's the plan.
Hope everyone is ready for Santa coming.

Accu-Chek say  4.7
At 5.39  am
Wish everyone a peaceful night and exciting day  tomorrow


_Live your beliefs and you can turn the world around.
- Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## Vince_UK

Got my first appointment to see the Nurse at my GP's on January 2nd, at their request for my "1st review". My Son made the appointment for me.
I am going armed to the back teeth with my food diary, 3 months reading and weight spreadsheet records, my meter which shows the readings averaged over 4 different time periods and 1000 questions. I am going to request a fasting  HbA1c blood test and then we will have a little conversation about what I, ME, want to do about MY health.
Although I apprecate I am taking 500mg Metformin daily, I have only once since Sept 29th drifted above the normal non-diabetic of 4-7.8 post prandial range and that was an 8.2 after a Burger King Aberdeen Angus. Yes, I had a wake up call I agree probably long overdue.
I want to come off the Metformin at the very least for a trial period and manage my condition by diet and exercise.
I have to say it again, I am much, much more knowledgeable now and wiser and that is totally down to this forum and it's members and nothing else. It is certainly not from any information or guidance I was given either by her or my GP during my 5 minutes of discussions with them on Sept 29th. I seriously could have been going down totally the wrong path and I am more than a little "upset" about that.
I fully intend to have  that conversation with her and my GP when we meet.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Got my first appointment to see the Nurse at my GP's on January 2nd, at their request for my "1st review". My Son made the appointment for me.
> I am going armed to the back teeth with my food diary, 3 months reading and weight spreadsheet records, my meter which shows the readings averaged over 4 different time periods and 1000 questions. I am going to request a fasting  HbA1c blood test and then we will have a little conversation about what I, ME, want to do about MY health.
> Although I apprecate I am taking 500mg Metformin daily, I have only once since Sept 29th drifted above the normal non-diabetic of 4-7.8 post prandial range and that was an 8.2 after a Burger King Aberdeen Angus. Yes, I had a wake up call I agree probably long overdue.
> I want to come off the Metformin at the very least for a trial period and manage my condition by diet and exercise.
> I have to say it again, I am much, much more knowledgeable now and wiser and that is totally down to this forum and it's members and nothing else. It is certainly not from any information or guidance I was given either by her or my GP during my 5 minutes of discussions with them on Sept 29th. I seriously could have been going down totally the wrong path and I am more than a little "upset" about that.
> I fully intend to have  that conversation with her and my GP when we meet.



Good for you Vince! You won’t need a fasting Hba1c test though because they measure the amount of glucose that’s basically stuck to the haemoglobin in your red blood cells over the past 10-12 weeks so what you ate overnight won’t make a difference.
The only time fasting seems to be suggested is for the lipid (cholesterol test) and even then only for the triglyceride levels.

I suspect he’ll take you off Metformin once the Hb comes back. I’d be surprised if it was much over 35 to be honest.

Have a good day in Hangzhou


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Good for you Vince! You won’t need a fasting Hba1c test though because they measure the amount of glucose that’s basically stuck to the haemoglobin in your red blood cells over the past 10-12 weeks so what you ate overnight won’t make a difference.
> The only time fasting seems to be suggested is for the lipid (cholesterol test) and even then only for the triglyceride levels.
> 
> I suspect he’ll take you off Metformin once the Hb comes back. I’d be surprised if it was much over 35 to be honest.
> 
> Have a good day in Hangzhou


@Amigo 
Thanks Amigo, appreciate your support.
I have never even had a fasting test for cholestrol and yet I have been on statins for years and my last level was 3.4.
If I am wrong then I will accept it but I feel I do need to ask many questions. It worries me how many people out there with Diabetes both T2 and T1 are being given inadequate or totally the wrong information and guidance; it really does.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today 

Pretty sure you'll be taken off the Metformin, @Vince_UK and I would also suggest you don't need the statins


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone   Thank you for the hugs and good luck yesterday Northerner  Unfortunately another 2.9 this morning and struggling to type this. It really worries me when I don't get symptoms until I'm as low as 2.9.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone   Thank you for the hugs and good luck yesterday Northerner  Unfortunately another 2.9 this morning and struggling to type this. It really worries me when I don't get symptoms until I'm as low as 2.9.


Sorry to hear this  Could be a very slow drop though, hence no symptoms - I had a 2.4 the other day and felt nowt, and I know my symptoms are otherwise very good. Hope things stabilise for you


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. Yes you're probably right about the slow drop.  Ouch about you having a 2.4 the other day.  I hope you have a good day today. I'm wrapping up warm - writing Christmas cards and supervising Mark wrapping presents. But before that once my levels are back to normal I'm going back to bed


----------



## AJLang

Eeek if my Libre is right then i was 2.9 for two hours before waking and hypo for an hour before that....oh well never mind at least I've woken up to a lovely view of snow


----------



## Kaylz

Oh no @AJLang hope you get them back up and feel better soon my lovely!! Take it easy!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps  no snow here  but there's a thick layer of frost and it is absolutely FREEZING , all my Christmas cards are written now so today I'm away to put my phone on charge and chill with Bruce  anyways 5.5 for me and hope everyone has a nice day!!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Oh no @AJLang hope you get them back up and feel better soon my lovely!! Take it easy!  xx


Thank you Kaylz. I intend to chill out and relax and drink wine and look at the snow without going outside  xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps  no snow here  but there's a thick layer of frost and it is absolutely FREEZING , all my Christmas cards are written now so today I'm away to put my phone on charge and chill with Bruce  anyways 5.5 for me and hope everyone has a nice day!!  xx


Have a lovely day xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.2 for me with a steadily falling line overnight. 
Looks like there is a light covering of snow on the lane.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Have a relaxing indoors day everyone! Hope you feel better soon Amanda. An 8.7 for me today and its snowing here this morning. I think a duvet and Christmas movie day is in store for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.8 for me.
We've got about 1.5 inches of snow and it is falling heavily again and the sky is full of it (as my mother would say)


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

9.2 here today - I’m stuck in the 9s in the mornings it appears.
One very excited small person running around as it’s snowing and settling! Forecast is for snow all day so looks like Ill be building snowmen later


----------



## Stitch147

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 here today - I’m stuck in the 9s in the mornings it appears.
> One very excited small person running around as it’s snowing and settling! Forecast is for snow all day so looks like Ill be building snowmen later


The Do You Want to Build a Snowman song from frozen just popped in my head! Lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

We haven’t got any snow but we’ve got a ‘superborrasca’ (ie it’s chucking it down!). Even the dogs are still in their bed, very sensible.

Happy snowman-building @grainger.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.2 here. Biscuit time!

It's only gone and snowed properly here- how dare it! Crutches are not adapted for all terrain and weather conditions! 

Have a good Sunday all. I hope your levels start to behave Amanda.


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Certainly is, I just did 5 units for lunch, allowing an extra couple of units for the lurgy, and it's shot up to 14.5!  ( and I currently have 50% more basal in)
> 
> (Have you checked on the DF's whereabouts lately, is she still safely buried?)


Sounds like me too. This is my first experience of blood sugars beiing so crazy! I do hope you feel better soon and your numbers are back to normal. I don't think DF can be safely buried!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 3.9 and maybe maybe blood sugars going back to normal and I can take less insulin, evening meal is the worst, so hard to get it right.
Have a wonderful Sunday everyone,


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, numbers seem to be coming down, though I'm still on increased basal and still feeling a bit lurgified.
Several inches of snow here already, and more to come, no newspapers, riding cancelled ( not that I was going anyway, but daughter had still.hoped to), time to curl up with a good book.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .
I hope everyone is recovering and starting to feel better .


----------



## Ljc

Something very rare happened here last night.
 
Somehow I don’t think I’ll be venturing past the front or back door today.
Woke to a warm house and a very nice 5.4


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today
> 
> Pretty sure you'll be taken off the Metformin, @Vince_UK and I would also suggest you don't need the statins


Hope you are right N. Going to give it my best shot


----------



## Amigo

No snow here yet and I’m hoping we don’t get any! Very cold though.

A 7.2 waking and 7.6 after breakfast so holding steady


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Seems to have been away for a while and didn't notice.  Anyway, been away for a few days up in Yorkshire to attend my wife's best friend's funeral.  Despite being a sad moment, she did meet up with lots of old friends she hadn't seen for 20 years.  Had bad snow the night before and had to leave the car stranded in the snow as it decided it wasn't going anywhere!  Thankfully got it recovered the next day before the funeral.  And i've been eating some very bad things all weekend, so was pleased to wake up to a 6.3 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks ~ not had a very good day ~ difficulty connecting to the forum til now ~ and not feeling too great myself. Sometimes when I say "I'm okay," I need someone to look me in the eyes ~ hug me tight and say "I know you're not."

8.1 upon waking. Hope you're all keeping well and warm ~ 0°C here but feels more like sub zero. Take care x


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, 6.0 @ 7.10 am not bad. 

(((hugs hugs hugs))) You must take care of yourself wirralass!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Good evening folks ~ not had a very good day ~ difficulty connecting to the forum til now ~ and not feeling too great myself. Sometimes when I say "I'm okay," I need someone to look me in the eyes ~ hug me tight and say "I know you're not."
> 
> 8.1 upon waking. Hope you're all keeping well and warm ~ 0°C here but feels more like sub zero. Take care x


Big {{{HUGS}}} for you @wirralass, I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling good


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hello all, 6.0 @ 7.10 am not bad.
> 
> (((hugs hugs hugs))) You must take care of yourself wirralass!


Thank you Ditto and also for the hugs  means a lot. Great to see you had a good number today, you must have been behaving yourself for your meter to give you a 6 Take care and stay warm x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Big {{{HUGS}}} for you @wirralass, I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling good


Thanks for the big hugs Northie ~ hoping to get an appt to see my GP tomorrow ~  if I'm lucky! I want whatever it is to be sorted before Christmas x


----------



## Amigo

Sending you warming, cheer up and feel better hugs @wirralass


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.

From a cold but dry again Shanghai. It does snow here sometimes, twice in the past 7 years that I know off.
Set off for Hangzhou yesterday, ended up half way at a water town Feng Jian.
Ah Well, such is life
Accu-Chek say  5.1
At 5.33  am
Wish everyone a peaceful and restful night and terrific day tomorrow
_
Live your beliefs and you can turn the world around.
 - Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Sending you warming, cheer up and feel better hugs @wirralass


Thanks for the warming cheer up & feel better hugs Amigo ~ it's unlike me to ask for sympathy votes as you know but it's been building up and its just been one of those days when I've had to call enough is enough! Thanx again x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Got my first appointment to see the Nurse at my GP's on January 2nd, at their request for my "1st review". My Son made the appointment for me.
> I am going armed to the back teeth with my food diary, 3 months reading and weight spreadsheet records, my meter which shows the readings averaged over 4 different time periods and 1000 questions. I am going to request a fasting  HbA1c blood test and then we will have a little conversation about what I, ME, want to do about MY health.
> Although I apprecate I am taking 500mg Metformin daily, I have only once since Sept 29th drifted above the normal non-diabetic of 4-7.8 post prandial range and that was an 8.2 after a Burger King Aberdeen Angus. Yes, I had a wake up call I agree probably long overdue.
> I want to come off the Metformin at the very least for a trial period and manage my condition by diet and exercise.
> I have to say it again, I am much, much more knowledgeable now and wiser and that is totally down to this forum and it's members and nothing else. It is certainly not from any information or guidance I was given either by her or my GP during my 5 minutes of discussions with them on Sept 29th. I seriously could have been going down totally the wrong path and I am more than a little "upset" about that.
> I fully intend to have  that conversation with her and my GP when we meet.


I dont wish to dampen your spirits Vince but if you're taken off Metformin, you'll be entirely on your own to manage your diabetes yourself ~ you will still need to keep an eye on your carb intake and still need to test. However I would still request a further HbA1c 3months (April/May 2018) after you've been taken off Metformin (if this is the case) to determine how much glucose is in your bloodstream from the previous 12weeks. I believe that result should confirm whether or not you are indeed non-diabetic. So patience is needed here until then. Good luck


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I dont wish to dampen your spirits Vince but if you're taken off Metformin, you'll be entirely on your own to manage your diabetes yourself ~ you will still need to keep an eye on your carb intake and still need to test. However I would still request a further HbA1c 3months (April/May 2018) after you've been taken off Metformin (if this is the case) to determine how much glucose is in your bloodstream from the previous 12weeks. I believe that result should confirm whether or not you are indeed non-diabetic. So patience is needed here until then. Good luck


Agree WL, I understand the implications and I am more than content to continue with my current regime indefinitely. There are so many secondary benefits for me health wise in doing that. I just want to stop having to rely on medication. I fully expect if I come off the meds, my levels may rise in time and control though diet will become more critical but I am mentally prepared for that.
I will probably be back in Shanghai early February so I want it resolved in terms of the meds before I come back. I can handle the current diet control now I feel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Reliance on meds has the psychological effect of making me feel somewhat insecure and dependent on something outside of my ability to control.  I would like to take full control of my own destiny from a medical perspective if I possibly can. Call it pride and self-esteem maybe even a little arrogance if you wish. 
I am not in anyway ashamed of being diabetic but would like the accountability for it in my own hands. That's just the way I am in everything actually. Always relied upon myself to resolve things, always had a positive outlook on life even in the darkest of hours, and there have been many, always faced difficulties head on. For every problem there is a solution, you just have to work hard to find it. Problems are challenges and opportunities not issues to languish over or hide from.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Agree WL, I understand the implications and I am more than content to continue with my current regime indefinitely. There are so many secondary benefits for me health wise in doing that. I just want to stop having to rely on medication. I fully expect if I come off the meds, my levels may rise in time and control though diet will become more critical but I am mentally prepared for that.
> I will probably be back in Shanghai early February so I want it resolved in terms of the meds before I come back. I can handle the current diet control now I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reliance on meds has the psychological effect of making me feel somewhat insecure and dependent on something outside of my ability to control.  I would like to take full control of my own destiny from a medical perspective if I possibly can. Call it pride and self-esteem maybe even a little arrogance if you wish.
> I am not in anyway ashamed of being diabetic but would like the accountability for it in my own hands. That's just the way I am in everything actually. Always relied upon myself to resolve things, always had a positive outlook on life even in the darkest of hours, and there have been many, always faced difficulties head on. For every problem there is a solution, you just have to work hard to find it. Problems are challenges and opportunities not issues to languish over or hide from.


I wouldn't call it pride arrogance or self esteem Vince ~ it's about you controlling your diabetes without the aid of medication. In any event I often wonder just how effective metformin is but that's my personal oppinion.
I have been managing my diabetes with diet control and exercise only for over 12months now and my last HbA1c in April was 32. Non diabetic range. But I didnt find it easy ~ it was hard work and I needed to muster determination  ~ resilience and patience. My bgls have not always been perfect but I know the reason for this. So you have a hard task ahead of you Vince which I'm sure you'll deal with just perfectly being the person you are but please don't be too disappointed if at first your numbers arent as low as they are in Shanghai. I'm sure you'll be able to rectify that with plenty of exercise ie walking post meals and by drinking water. I wish you the best of luck with your new *venture*. Dont forget to ask your DSN or GP for sufficient test strips to take back with you on your next trip. I know they are pricey in China.Take care & good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends. Hope none of you are snowed under and take care on those icy roads if you have to go out. x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I wouldn't call it pride arrogance or self esteem Vince ~ it's about you controlling your diabetes without the aid of medication. In any event I often wonder just how effective metformin is but that's my personal oppinion.
> I have been managing my diabetes with diet control and exercise only for over 12months now and my last HbA1c in April was 32. Non diabetic range. But I didnt find it easy ~ it was hard work and I needed to muster determination  ~ resilience and patience. My bgls have not always been perfect but I know the reason for this. So you have a hard task ahead of you Vince which I'm sure you'll deal with just perfectly being the person you are but please don't be too disappointed if at first your numbers arent as low as they are in Shanghai. I'm sure you'll be able to rectify that with plenty of exercise ie walking post meals and by drinking water. I wish you the best of luck with your new *venture*. Dont forget to ask your DSN or GP for sufficient test strips to take back with you on your next trip. I know they are pricey in China.Take care & good luck.



They did not even discuss or mention to me about testing WL never mind supplying strips or meters.  It was this forum which taught me about testing. I am lucky enough to be self funding at the moment.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Good evening folks ~ not had a very good day ~ difficulty connecting to the forum til now ~ and not feeling too great myself. Sometimes when I say "I'm okay," I need someone to look me in the eyes ~ hug me tight and say "I know you're not."
> 
> 8.1 upon waking. Hope you're all keeping well and warm ~ 0°C here but feels more like sub zero. Take care x


@wirralass . I hope you are better soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks
A very undeserved 5.6 this morning. Too low to go to bed on last night , I hear you thinking fine have a snack Test n go to bed, we’ll i did the test and I did go to bed but I don’t think two , yes *two *slices of Mr Kiplings chirsmas cake slices at  29.6 carbs per slice was the best idea,
15 mins after scoffing them this happened


They were nice though


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. After taking an hour to get up from 3.3 at 11.30pm hypo paranoia set in and I cancelled my extended bolus and reduced my basal.
3am 11.9 put basal back to normal
6.30am 19.1

I think my experiment with home made chicken satay definitely did not agree with the gastroparesis - but it was fun to make and delicious to eat


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks
> A very undeserved 5.6 this morning. Too low to go to bed on last night , I hear you thinking fine have a snack Test n go to bed, we’ll i did the test and I did go to bed but I don’t think two , yes *two *slices of Mr Kiplings chirsmas cake slices at  29.6 carbs per slice was the best idea,
> 15 mins after scoffing them this happened
> View attachment 5938
> View attachment 5939
> They were nice though


Think of it as a well deserved early Christmas treat :


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Oooh, what a wild night, weather-wise! I suspect our reservoirs’ll be full this morning.

Sorry to hear you’re feeling rubbish, Wirralass. (((HUGS))) Hope you’re back to your old self ASAP.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. After taking an hour to get up from 3.3 at 11.30pm hypo paranoia set in and I cancelled my extended bolus and reduced my basal.
> 3am 11.9 put basal back to normal
> 6.30am 19.1
> 
> I think my experiment with home made chicken satay definitely did not agree with the gastroparesis - but it was fun to make and delicious to eat



 
I hope you don’t feel to rough now. 
We have to do these experiments don’t we


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Think of it as a well deserved early Christmas treat :


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5941
> I hope you don’t feel to rough now.
> We have to do these experiments don’t we


Thank you Lin


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another miserable 9.9 for me today. Booked a telephone appointment with the gp for later this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear this Stitch. I hope the GP is able to help x


----------



## grainger

Morning all

9.9 here... more tweaking needed. Frustrating as levels through the day stay around 6 but then last thing at night I’m creeping up and staying there all night.
Another conversation with diabetes team today I think.

Schools are closed due to snow so a day of lego, painting and tv are on the cards today. Have a great Monday all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here after the usual washing line overnight. Still lurgified and on a much higher basal than usual, also seeming to need more Bolus at mealtimes as well ( and I'm not eating very much - lost three Lbs since Thursday, just in time for the Christmas excesses, every cloud has a silver lining)


----------



## Kaylz

morning guys 

very cold start to the day but no snow here unfortunately just a VERY thick frost 

I'm waiting on 2 Ebay parcels this week AND I've to wait on more stuff for Bruce which includes yet another set of darts 

Anyway was a 6.0 for me this morning

Hope you all have a nice day and stay warm and wrapped up my lovelies!  xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning 7.7 this morning. 
Have been fighting infection for awhile, but didn't start antibiotic until Friday night.
woke up at 3:30 this morning, drenched - we went into the guest bedroom. Can't cope with bed changing at that hour. 
Now I'm a little more human feeling it occurred to me about medication...
I can't find the sick day rules. Can someone give me the link pls?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.8 for me this morning. We've ended up with 4 inches of snow(totally unheard of here) but now the roads and underfoot are ice . Glad I don't have to go anywhere today other than walking the dogs


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning 7.7 this morning.
> Have been fighting infection for awhile, but didn't start antibiotic until Friday night.
> woke up at 3:30 this morning, drenched - we went into the guest bedroom. Can't cope with bed changing at that hour.
> Now I'm a little more human feeling it occurred to me about medication...
> I can't find the sick day rules. Can someone give me the link pls?


@SadhbhFiadh 
http://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/resources/leaflets/SickDayRulesForType2.asp
Sorry to hear you’re not well, I hope you make a swift recovery.


----------



## Amigo

It’s -7 here and thick snow! 

Hope this lot clears soon!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, no snow but 5.2 which I am thrilled about as numbers have been everywhere but where they are meant to be!
Working in London tonight and hoping last train to Bath is running tonight.
Have a wonderful week and those not feel feeling great, hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Thanks very much. 



Ljc said:


> @SadhbhFiadh
> http://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/resources/leaflets/SickDayRulesForType2.asp
> Sorry to hear you’re not well, I hope you make a swift recovery.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good evening folks ~ not had a very good day ~ difficulty connecting to the forum til now ~ and not feeling too great myself. Sometimes when I say "I'm okay," I need someone to look me in the eyes ~ hug me tight and say "I know you're not."
> 
> 8.1 upon waking. Hope you're all keeping well and warm ~ 0°C here but feels more like sub zero. Take care x


Good morning @wirralass amd do hope you are feeling better this morning and get the medical help very soon.
Sending gentle hugs and keep warm.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.0 today - still got a slight touch of lurgy as have several friends, and Mr Marten is coughing and sneezing like a good 'un


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Hope everyone slept well woke refreshed and are prepared for today’s opportunities.

Accu-Chek say 4.8
At  4.45am
Early start today, lots to do.
Wish all a trouble free night and brilliant day tomorrow

_Live with passion.
- Anthony Robbins_


----------



## Vince_UK

Oh Deary Me!
I have just read my Metformin prescription after 3 months LOL.
I just recall my GP saying one per day and took it from there.
I was supposed to increase the dose to 2 after 1 week, didn't see that little part.
So,I should have been taking 2 per day, 1 with breakfast and 1 with dinner 
I have only ever taken the morning one.
Seems to have made no difference.
Note to Vince "Read Instructions".
Just going to continue taking the Morning one seems to be working without the second tablet, done quite well without it. 
Hey Ho!
I live and learn.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> Oh Deary Me!
> I have just read my Metformin prescription after 3 months LOL.
> I just recall my GP saying one per day and took it from there.
> I was supposed to increase the dose to 2 after 1 week, didn't see that little part..



I did a similar thing, I increased the Metformin way to fast and landed in hospital. They changed my medicine after that. I think they didn't trust me to start over!


----------



## Wirrallass

A very early good morning to you my friends ~ hope those who are poorly begin to feel better soon ~ lovely to see you back and posting again @SadhbhFiadh ~ I hope life has been treating you well. Have a great day everyone and take care on the roads & pavements if the weather is bad in your neck of the woods. x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning Wirralass and everyone.
7.2 this morning and an action packed day: Kitchen designer comes to the house this afternoon for the final measurements. New Year means chaos and then... A NEW KITCHEN!!


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning Wirralass and everyone.
> 7.2 this morning and an action packed day: Kitchen designer comes to the house this afternoon for the final measurements. New Year means chaos and then... A NEW KITCHEN!!


I did that 7 years ago Sadhbh, wish I hadn't started it but was nice when finished. Total complete upheaval. Good luck


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

More rain today, boo hoo. One more week at work, yippee. Oooh, I’m a roller coaster of emotions today.

Get well soon, all you sick bunnies. I like your style, @Robin - the opposite of the fattening up the turkey for Xmas, LOL.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A HS at 05:00 but I thought better of it and 6 on the dot @ 06:30
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  still no sign of snow yet but the thick frost is still here , waiting on a delivery from DPD today, but also needing to pop out for 5 minutes so hopefully Bruce will  text me with the given time slot! HAHA, anyways it's a 5.6 for me today, hope you all have a lovely day but most importantly stay warm my lovelies!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 9.0 here - which actually isn’t too bad considering I had a hypo at 11pm.

Schools are open today so it’s just a case of not falling over on the way!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here. Now, if the DF and the Lurgy would just go off hand in hand into the sunset, that would be great.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I cut my meal bolus by 2 units last night whilst I work out what to do about these unexpected night time hypos as I'm not yet sure if they're a blip. Woke up with 8.0 which I'm happy with


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another miserable 9.6 for me today. My conversation with the gp yesterday was a total waste of time.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.8 for me again today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.7 today, that'll do! 

Sorry to hear you got no useful help about your levels Stitch, deja vu 

Off to hospital appointment early doors, my neighbour has made a path for me through the snow to get to the taxi, please let me stay upright


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.7 today, that'll do!
> 
> Sorry to hear you got no useful help about your levels Stitch, deja vu
> 
> Off to hospital appointment early doors, my neighbour has made a path for me through the snow to get to the taxi, please let me stay upright


Good luck at your appointment Flower. No falling on your rear end as you go! Your neighbour sounds very helpful, there should be more like that out there.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.6 and a very tired me after getting home after one, was so cold yesterday.
Take care everyone and stay warm


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It’s bright , sunny and cold here, nice to see the sun though.
I hope everyone who has the lurgy is recovering nicely.
@Flower ,  I hope you stayed upright and your appointment went well.
@Stitch147  Sorry to hear this ((((hug))))


----------



## Ljc

Oops forgot my readings lol 
Started a new sensor last night was 4.9 at 6ish went back to sleep woke at 8.40ish to 4.6 on meter 
aaand  4.0 on Libre . Look like I’m going to like this one too


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Internets playing up again so a double posting from me...

6.5 @ 9.03am today and quite shocked at sleeping through the night, mind you I didn't stop reading till two, but still...feel quite refreshed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yesterday was 6.7 @ 7.30am I'm fed-up with my Internets.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Hello all. Internets playing up again so a double posting from me...
> 
> 6.5 @ 9.03am today and quite shocked at sleeping through the night, mind you I didn't stop reading till two, but still...feel quite refreshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was 6.7 @ 7.30am I'm fed-up with my Internets.


Hey Ditto
Your numbers are getting much better.
Well Done!!
Terrific


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Sweet dreams All and a wonderful day ahead.
Accu-Chek say 5.4
At  5.34am
Going to get a little warmer here but RAIN, RAIN, RAIN, for next 2 days.
_
Fall seven times, stand up eight.
 - Japanese Proverb_


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks How's you all doing today? I hope the DF had second thoughts about visiting any of you good peoples last night and stayed buried in Northies garden ~ cats or no cats!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Keep warm, dry and upright ev1. 

Sorry to hear your GP’s STILL worse than useless, @Stitch147. I’m frustrated for you, grrr.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 6.8 this morning  Still a lot of basal tweaking to do because I cut one unit off of my evening bolus and BG was therefore higher during the night before dropping down in the early hours of the morning. Thank goodness for my pump


----------



## Carolg

8.4 for me today after a disturbed night. Can’t wait for Xmas break8 or maybe 7 working days and counting down


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone , have the best day possible. 
 I really do love this sensor. I know I am only on the second one with a long  use by date so, it may just be a fluke but the first and so far this second one are so close to a finger prick.  
I wonder  if it’s because Abbott has  made improvents , not being close to their use by date or just my good luck. Whatever it is I like it.


----------



## khskel

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone , have the best day possible.
> I really do love this sensor. I know I am only on the second one with a long  use by date so, it may just be a fluke but the first and so far this second one are so close to a finger prick.
> I wonder  if it’s because Abbott has  made improvents , not being close to their use by date or just my good luck. Whatever it is I like it.
> View attachment 5974 View attachment 5975


I've noticed that my current sensor is the best one I've had.
Perhaps they've made some tweaks?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a round 6.0 here, and a steady line overnight, My numbers seem to be starting to come back into range, and I suddenly felt a bit brighter yesterday afternoon. Still on 50% increased basal though, assume at some point I'm going to start hypoing.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> I've noticed that my current sensor is the best one I've had.
> Perhaps they've made some tweaks?


I hope so.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning you lovely folk! 

Very chilly here today so heating is on and will be a few more times throughout the day!

5.4 for me this morning and hopefully the rest of the stuff I'm waiting on will be delivered today, needing the new laptop tray as this leaning to the side with the one I'm using is getting ridiculous!! Lol

Anyways, wrap up cosy and have a good day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Snap @Kaylz a 5.4 for me also this morning.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning everyone been off line for a while as to personal circumstances. Woke to 7.0 this morning. Hope everyone is doing ok. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

So I waited and and my meter rewarded me with a 6.2 ~ thrilled with this after having a run of 7's & 8's. I'm putting those numbers down to being under par! Stay safe and warm folks the temperatures seem to be dropping again ~ it was sub zero here last night ~ it still hasn't snowed here tho.


----------



## New-journey

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone been off line for a while as to personal circumstances. Woke to 7.0 this morning. Hope everyone is doing ok. Have a good day everyone.


Good to see you back and hope everything is ok with you. Have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

5.6 and I am losing my voice and sneezing but numbers are staying in normal range.
Stay warm everyone and hope everyone has a good day,


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 5.6 and I am losing my voice and sneezing but numbers are staying in normal range.
> Stay warm everyone and hope everyone has a good day,


Snap NJ ~ I've been sneezing for over two weeks now ~ can't make out if I have a cold or suffering with an allergic reaction to a new rug!! Hope yours settles soon and you feel better in time for tomorrows big event. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Barbara W said:


> Morning everyone been off line for a while as to personal circumstances. Woke to 7.0 this morning. Hope everyone is doing ok. Have a good day everyone.


@Barbara W. I thought I hadn't seen you posting ~ hope all is well and glad to see you back x


----------



## Ditto

Vince_UK said:


> Hey Ditto, Your numbers are getting much better. Well Done!! Terrific



Thanks Vince, I'm managing to keep to the Atkins/Buddha routine, 2 meals a day, not particularly small and my weight is maintaining rather than losing but I think my bg will go down over time. 

This morning 6.9 @ 6.48am probably would have been in the 5s with a Contour rather than a Codefree so I'm happy with that reading. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Sweet dreams All and let’s face the coming day head-on.
Accu-Chek say 4.6
At  5.33am

_Perseverance, secret of all triumphs.
- Victor Hugo _


----------



## Wirrallass

This beautiful amazing Suffolk Punch is saying "Good Thursday morning friends" ~ hope everyone has a stress free day with all your meters stuck at 5.2 ~ and get well wishes to all ye folk who are feeling poorly sick."
Take care and enjoy your Thursday folks!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  Hope you all have a good day and your BGs behave.
6.4 on meter, libra said 6.7 with a flatfish all night .
Been running a bit higher than usual since the cold weather started so might be needing a little tweak.

We’ve  decided to get a reproduction desk for laptop and other things.  What started it off was I saw a roll top  bureau said to dad how much I liked them , he said he’d always wanted one ,  Looked online and saw a beautiful refurbished one but it was a rather big, so we’ve got our eye on another writing desk, not a roll top though, just waiting for some samples of wood and leather to come.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning a 7.2 for me today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

We made crackers in class the other day with hats n jokes n sweets inside - this was the only joke that raised a laugh (just!):
What d’you call someone who has a Santa phobia?
Claustrophobic...hahahaha (groan).


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 10.1 for me but did have late supper. Been busy at work, and don’t know if I,m heading for a wee cold. Freezing here this morning.6 working days till Xmas break as got Monday off yipee. 

Have a good day all, stay well and warm


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 for me.
Not long until the days start getting longer again.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me.
> Not long until the days start getting longer again.
> Have a good day everyone.



I can’t wait


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a rather annoying 10.6 for me today. Had dinner earlier than normal last night and that consisted of an omelette, salad and about 8 chips! So frustrating!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, snap Khskel!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.0 and woken up with a very husky voice but excited as going to London as my oldest daughter is graduating from LSE, she has a masters in Global gender studies. So proud and happy! 
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys , thick layer of frost out there again, 6.1 for me and have a lovely cost day lovelies!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crap 12.1 today. Nights are just a disaster for me at the moment. Went to bed at a nice 7.0. Doesn’t seem to matter what I do! Anyway I’m off to see Santa today


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. A crap 12.1 today. Nights are just a disaster for me at the moment. Went to bed at a nice 7.0. Doesn’t seem to matter what I do! Anyway I’m off to see Santa today


Oh, that's a pain, maybe ask Santa for some extra help? Enjoy the festivities with your son and hope you your numbers come down.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. No libre for me until Sunday so a finger pricking, post dog sorting out, 6.0 for me this morning.
Back to having to clean and dry the dogs feet every time they go out again


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. No libre for me until Sunday so a finger pricking, post dog sorting out, 6.0 for me this morning.
> Back to having to clean and dry the dogs feet every time they go out again


I used to have a Whippet, a large one, he died in 2000. I named him Dylan. Beautiful tan colour with black eyeliner markings. He was a rescue dog and my Son looked after him when I was travelling. He was 3 years old when I took him in and in a really terrible condition. I nursed him back to health which was a joy. To watch him run across fields when I let him off the lead was heart warming. He died in 2000 aged 17, I had him for 14 years. I sat on the floor with him in the vets, his head resting on my lap as he "went to sleep" for the last time. Broke my heart and sat there with him like that for 1 hour after he had gone. He was a good friend in many ways. A wonderful, intelligent animal and to this day I still miss him. When I do decide to retire, if I ever do, I will get another one. They are much under-rated dogs and make fabulous pets.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

@Vince_UK . I'd have been lost over the past couple of years without mine. They have kept me sane.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.7 after cutting 0.5 units off my evening bolus so, touch wood, my latest night basal tweaking is working


----------



## AJLang

Greyhound Gal said:


> @Vince_UK . I'd have been lost over the past couple of years without mine. They have kept me sane.
> View attachment 6000


They look gorgeous.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

AJLang said:


> They look gorgeous.


Thanks AJ. They are both gentle, loving softies


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> @Vince_UK . I'd have been lost over the past couple of years without mine. They have kept me sane.
> View attachment 6000


Wonderfull animals. Dylan was a similar colour as your light coloured one.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me this morning.

Confession time...feel free to lecture in sharp tones  I’ve managed to get something in my foot. Nothing massive but it made it painful to walk and it had a red bleb round it. I’d never get a doctor’s appt and I don’t have a diabetic clinic so my husband has sorted it and managed to get it out without too much pain and no bleeding. He used a sterile scalpel and extracted it from quite deep in the soft tissue. It feels much better now and I’ve got Savlon and a dressing on it. He’s very adept at these things and took out my stitches after the nurse botched them up and left two in!

Note to self...*stop walking around with bare feet! *


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.5 for me this morning.
> 
> Confession time...feel free to lecture in sharp tones  I’ve managed to get something in my foot. Nothing massive but it made it painful to walk and it had a red bleb round it. I’d never get a doctor’s appt and I don’t have a diabetic clinic so my husband has sorted it and managed to get it out without too much pain and no bleeding. He used a sterile scalpel and extracted it from quite deep in the soft tissue. It feels much better now and I’ve got Savlon and a dressing on it. He’s very adept at these things and took out my stitches after the nurse botched them up and left two in!
> 
> Note to self...*stop walking around with bare feet! *


@Amigo   YOU TAKE CARE>>> OK?
Not wanting to sound alarmist Amigo, my late ex-mother-in-law who was a type one did a similar thing. The net result was she developed gangrene in her foot from the wound and had to have 2 toes amputated. Please get it checked.PLEASE.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo   YOU TAKE CARE>>> OK?
> Not wanting to sound alarmist Amigo, my late ex-mother-in-law who was a type one did a similar thing. The net result was she developed gangrene in her foot from the wound and had to have 2 toes amputated. Please get it checked.PLEASE.



I’ll keep a close watching brief on it Vince don’t worry. I’ve become expert at detecting infection in myself with a busted immune system. Thanks for your concern though. Nasty experience for your ex ma-in-law!


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a rather annoying 10.6 for me today. Had dinner earlier than normal last night and that consisted of an omelette, salad and about 8 chips! So frustrating!


@Stitch147  I really feel your frustration. Is there another GP at your surgery who could help?


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Note to self...*stop walking around with bare feet! *


 Oh my gosh, keep an eye on it of course. I never wear anything on my feet, can't bear to, just pull trainers on if going out and then they're off before I even take my coat off. Mum goes crazy "Get something on your feet" and she's not even thinking about the D. Doesn't realise I've got that, just believes in slippers. I even nip out into the garden in bare feet so I can understand how this happened. Thank goodness for your competent hubby.

7.2 @ 7.31am for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Pleasant Dreams All. Let’s show the World tomorrow how too live well.

Accu-Chek say 5.0
At  5.04am

Had to get up to visit the “little boys room” at 1.15 am
Thought I would take a reading en route
First time I have done that through the night
I gave a 5.2 reading.

Tonight I will stay in Kunshan and tomorrow will go climbing a mountain with the local Government officials in Kunshan as I will move into a bigger factory next year funded by them so must have some  “connections”, *广西*guang xi. Connections are very important here, without *广西*nothing gets done quickly if ever at all.
Should be “fun” haha! (tongue in cheek).
The things I do in the name of commerce, 67 ears old and climbing ruddy mountains in midst of Winter.
Need my head examining.
***UPDATE Phew!!! Raining heavy here so managed to get out this "event", lol
Get lucky sometimes.
WIll cost me an expensive dinner instead next week sometime. That I can handle.
_
There is no passion to be found playing small - in settling for a life that is less than the one you are capable of living.
- Nelson Mandela_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I like that Nelson Mandela quote, it's perfect. 
8.5 this morning. A little relapse the last three days. Changed meds. 
better luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Aw, I love the greyhounds on their loveseat @Greyhound Gal!  

Bloden’s Mum has just had (more!) puppies - it’s a good thing we’re moving in the New Year, otherwise we’d have been a 3 dog family again...very unlike me, must be coming down with something!

Hope your foot heals ASAP, @Amigo.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.8 for me and 5.6 (5.5 blood) post cat. Expected to be higher after a prober wobbler of a hypo last night. I wish all sensors were like this. I've used very few strips with this one.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm beginning to want to scream about these nigh time hypos. 3.1 at 5am, had 30g of fast acting carbs but still only 4.7 at 7am. I think I need to be more ruthless with these basal reductions.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone it's very blustery here today , woke to 7.3 this morning. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Slightly later than usual but thought I'd wait till I was on the laptop, trying to save my phone battery as been downloading some films and Christmas songs onto the laptop so need the power for bluetoothing them over (yes I know I'd be much quicker just putting the memory card in the laptop and transferring things that way but hey I'm old school lol)

6.6 for me this morning, and very chilly here, hat is on already and so is the heating for an hour!

Hope everyone has a lovely day and wrap up warm my dearies!!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.0 here today but only because of correcting at 3am. So tired!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.6 here. I upped my Lantus 4 days ago now to counteract the increase in BG from the TB drugs, but looks like I may have to go higher. I'll give it a couple of days to see if it settles down first


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  3.6 for me

It appears I've slightly over tweaked my basal, oh the sheer fun of it all !


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> yes I know I'd be much quicker just putting the memory card in the laptop and transferring things that way but hey I'm old school lol)
> xx


Yup


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yup


Gives me something to do though and will take a while so will be kept busy  x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Slightly later than usual but thought I'd wait till I was on the laptop, trying to save my phone battery as been downloading some films and Christmas songs onto the laptop so need the power for bluetoothing them over (yes I know I'd be much quicker just putting the memory card in the laptop and transferring things that way but hey I'm old school lol)xx


That’s ‘old school’?! I can’t even pretend to understand what you just explained - I must be ‘ancient school’ then.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me (shouldn’t have had the toast at supper time!) 

Happy weekend before Christmas everyone!


----------



## Vince_UK

Got my Chinese Padded house suit on.. So cold here...


----------



## Pine Marten

Wah-hay! A lovely 5.2 HS this morning (even after all the nibbles last night) so I treated myself to jumbo oats with a few raspberries for breakfast, cos I'm fed up with mushrooms/eggs/bacon....


----------



## Amigo

Pine Marten said:


> Wah-hay! A lovely 5.2 HS this morning (even after all the nibbles last night) so I treated myself to jumbo oats with a few raspberries for breakfast, cos I'm fed up with mushrooms/eggs/bacon....



Congrats on the HS Pine Marten!


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> Wah-hay! A lovely 5.2 HS this morning (even after all the nibbles last night) so I treated myself to jumbo oats with a few raspberries for breakfast, cos I'm fed up with mushrooms/eggs/bacon....


Congrats Pine for a House Special


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Got my Chinese Padded house suit on.. So cold here...View attachment 6008



Very fetching Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Very fetching Vince!


----------



## Barbara W

Pine Marten said:


> Wah-hay! A lovely 5.2 HS this morning (even after all the nibbles last night) so I treated myself to jumbo oats with a few raspberries for breakfast, cos I'm fed up with mushrooms/eggs/bacon....



Congrats on HS


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Pleasant Dreams All.
Let’s GO! GO! GO! When we wake.

Accu-Chek say  5.2
At 5.35 am
I guess that is a House Special
Didn't he do well?
Santa coming soon.


_To climb steep hills requires a slow pace at first.
- William Shakespeare_


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very pleased with my 4.6 because it means that the basal tweaking is nearly finished (well at least for the moment). Only problem now is a major flare up of the gastroparesis which led to a very uncomfortable night. Don't want that to spoil Christmas but I've got my positive head on that I'm not going to let it get in the way of my Christmas celebrations


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.6 and little moan, I don't like having a cold and cough! 
I hope you are all well and wish you a good weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone
 Have a good day 
6.1 meter and Libre says 6.6


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. An 8.4 for me today. Off to the brewery soon to help out at their Christmas open day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.
Hope you feel better soon, @New-journey .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my dearies 
5.9 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day and wrap up warm folks!  x


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 4.6 and little moan, I don't like having a cold and cough!
> I hope you are all well and wish you a good weekend.


Hope you’re better soon.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and it's a 5.8 for me today. Looks like the basal increase may be starting to do its job


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Kaylz 5.9 for me too, pre and post cats who had to have second helpings this morning. Looks like evening bolus ratios/timings need tweaking. Two post meal hypos in a row.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Kelly-marie

My past 7 days morning bs are 
10/12/17 :- 5.1
11/12/17 :- 5.5
12/12/17 :- 5.7
13/12/17 ;- 5.5
14/12/17 :- 5.6
15/12/17 :- 5.4
16/12/17 :- 5.3

I'm new to type 2 only been diagnosed 3 weeks. Are these numbers ok ?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kelly-marie said:


> My past 7 days morning bs are
> 10/12/17 :- 5.1
> 11/12/17 :- 5.5
> 12/12/17 :- 5.7
> 13/12/17 ;- 5.5
> 14/12/17 :- 5.6
> 15/12/17 :- 5.4
> 16/12/17 :- 5.3
> 
> I'm new to type 2 only been diagnosed 3 weeks. Are these numbers ok ?


@Kelly-marie 
Those number are excellent Kelly. Well witin the 4-7 non-diabetic range and way in the 4-8.5 Type range. Nothing to worry about there


----------



## Kelly-marie

@Vince_UK  thank you for your reply. I'm new and need to rely heavily on people who are diabetic as my doctor isn' the best in the world. 
He said " you are diabetic , take this metformin " I haven't been refered to anybody else or seen anybody else since. 
After Xmas I will be changing doctors.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kelly-marie said:


> @Vince_UK  thank you for your reply. I'm new and need to rely heavily on people who are diabetic as my doctor isn' the best in the world.
> He said " you are diabetic , take this metformin " I haven't been refered to anybody else or seen anybody else since.
> After Xmas I will be changing doctors.


Same as me Kelly, Exactly the same.
I was diagnosed Sept 28 th 2 days before I left for Shanghai for 3 months.
No info nothing. Hadn't a clue. Using this forum and asking questions of the very supportive people here i have my levels totally under control and similar to your levels.
Simple rules
Low carbs, I hardly eat any very low.
Test, before and after meals 2 hours after.
Loose weight I have lost 15 kilos since Sept 29th.
Use this forum, it is a godsend and never be afraid to ask any questions you want.
You will be fine I can assure you .
Go through he threads and everything you could want to know is there.
It is not the end of the world and I now view it as an inconvenience plain and simple and a lifestyle change.
Keep in touch and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Kelly-marie

Vince_UK said:


> Same as me Kelly, Exactly the same.
> I was diagnosed Sept 28 th 2 days before I left for Shanghai for 3 months.
> No info nothing. Hadn't a clue. Using this forum and asking questions off the very supportive people here i have my levels totally under control and similar to your levels.
> Simple rules
> Low carbs, I hardly eat any very low.
> Test, before and after meals 2 hours after.
> Loose weight I have lost 15 kilos since Sept 29th.
> Use this forum, it is a godsend and never be afraid to ask any questions you want.
> You will be fine I can assure you .
> Go through he threads and everything you could want to know is there.
> It is not the end of the world and I now view it as an inconvenience lain and simple and a lifestyle change.
> Keep in touch and let us all know how you get on.


I've changed my diet and now it the gym 3 times a week for 2hrs a time. I walk everywhere I need to go but it's hard shifting this weight. I've only lost 2kg in 3 weeks. Maybe it' slow because I also have underactive thyroid.
I'm trying my best to beat diabetes. I' only taking 500 slow release metformin a day and hoping that soon I can come off these and control it by diet and exercise.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 
Huge basal increase overnight - went to bed at 6.2 and woke up at 11.0.... want to give up!!!!

Stupid cold and cough.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am on 1x500mg daily also Kelly
I created a BG level and food spreadsheet and recorded my levels Kelly adn food.
2 kg is fine.
High Protein/Low Carb diet don't worry about fats.
I eat a lot of meat, fish, eggs, cheese, some veg.I eat them literally by the "ton" but only eat 3 times per day
Plenty of water.
Don't snack unless it is healthy snacks.
I will see my GP when I am back in the UK and have an appointment Jan 2. I intend to tell him I want off the meds and to control myself via diet and exercise.
If he says no then we will have a "serious discussion".
Really you are doing fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's been a few days since I tested my waking BG, & this morning I deliver a 5.7.


----------



## Amigo

Kelly-marie said:


> I've changed my diet and now it the gym 3 times a week for 2hrs a time. I walk everywhere I need to go but it's hard shifting this weight. I've only lost 2kg in 3 weeks. Maybe it' slow because I also have underactive thyroid.
> I'm trying my best to beat diabetes. I' only taking 500 slow release metformin a day and hoping that soon I can come off these and control it by diet and exercise.



With levels like that you have little to worry about Kelly-marie. They are out of diabetic range. Just keep doing what you’re doing and you’ll be fine! 

My waking level is 6.6 this morning.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Cold and wet here in Manc. 

7.5 @ 7.07 yesterday and 6.6 @ 7.22 this morning. Mum refused her prunes so I ate all of them! Like eating honey but I didn't stop. Agh. Will grit teeth and measure in an hour, expecting a huge spike now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Hope you all dream of your hearts desires
On the home run now to Christmas 1 Week and it will be all over.

Accu-Chek say  5.3
At 6.10 am
 Have a good day ya all.

_There are only two ways to live your life..
One is as though nothing is a miracle.
The other is as though everything is a miracle.
- Albert Einstein_


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Vince and everyone. 4.8 this morning which I'm really pleased about as it means that I hopefully only need to do a little bit more basal tweaking    Gave myself one heck of a scare last night.  Was happily brushing my teeth when there was a horrible sensation in the lowest part of my back, as if all of the muscles/bones had dropped down by a few centimetres then pure pain across my lower back.  I shouted for Mark to come up. The worst pain cleared up after a few minutes but it is still painful this morning. Not sure what happened. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning Vince and everyone. 4.8 this morning which I'm really pleased about as it means that I hopefully only need to do a little bit more basal tweaking    Gave myself one heck of a scare last night.  Was happily brushing my teeth when there was a horrible sensation in the lowest part of my back, as if all of the muscles/bones had dropped down by a few centimetres then pure pain across my lower back.  I shouted for Mark to come up. The worst pain cleared up after a few minutes but it is still painful this morning. Not sure what happened. Any suggestions?


Morning AJ
Good levels
Backs are mysterious. Maybe a visit to an oseopth would help.
Years ago one morning I bent down to pick up my briefcase and I was like that for 3 days. Painful and the muscles had locked up. No reason for it.
Took his a further 3 days of visits to relax it and it hurt like billyoh.
Just a suggestion AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Morning AJ
> Good levels
> Backs are mysterious. Maybe a visit to an oseopth would help.
> Years ago one morning I bent down to pick up my briefcase and I was like that for 3 days. Painful and the muscles had locked up. No reason for it.
> Took his a further 3 days of visits to relax it and it hurt like billyoh.
> Just a suggestion AJ.


Thanks Vince I will have a think about an osteopath. I did go to one a few weeks ago because prior to this I was already struggling with walking but the osteopath wasn't sure that he could help - and, as I don't work, it was rather expensive as I also need taxis, when he didn't have any faith that he could help me.  But I might try another one to see if they can do something.


----------



## Vince_UK

A visit to your GP is definitely needed but in the mean time perhaps a heat pad on your back could help. Just thought of that.


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear about your back.  I hope the pain eases soon, I think you should see your GP. 
Heat mayhelp ease the pain. 
I’m afraid backs are funny things, all it takes is a slight twist or bend in the wrong way and it can hurt like hell.
Gentle hug.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  6.2 today.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince and Ljc I will sort out a heat pad. Going to the GP sounds a good idea - I have a rheumatology appointment on January 2nd about my pre-existing back/hip problems that cause me problems with walking - any thought as to whether I should see the GP before that as it's coming up to Christmas or wait for rheumatology? Sorry I can't think straight at the moment because I didn't sleep well. I already have a good supply of co-codamol and ibuprofen. NHS physio is a 13 week wait around here. Plus, it may sound silly but every single holiday Mark has had this year has involved him having to take me to medical appointments - I really didn't want that to happen this holiday.


----------



## Vince_UK

@AJLang 
AJ I would try to get to see my GP this week before Xmas.
You don't want to be in pain over the holiday period plus you really need to know what is going on there I would suggest.
Pain doesn't recognise Christmas and has no breaks.
There is no reason in 2017 why anyone should have to endure any pain. I seriously would see my GP this week.


----------



## grainger

Hi.

10.3. Diabetes can F off.


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> @AJLang
> AJ I would try to get to see my GP this week before Xmas.
> You don't want to be in pain over the holiday period plus you really need to know what is going on there I would suggest.
> Pain doesn't recognise Christmas and has no breaks.
> There is no reason in 2017 why anyone should have to endure any pain. I seriously would see my GP this week.


Thank you Vince. I'm going away tonight but if it's still causing problems when I get back I will call the GP. Hopefully the painkillers that I've got will do the trick.


----------



## AJLang

grainger said:


> Hi.
> 
> 10.3. Diabetes can F off.


Hugs Grainger.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Hi.
> 
> 10.3. Diabetes can F off.


Oh no, you are going through it, guess no sign of your cold and cough going? Sending hugs and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning Vince and everyone. 4.8 this morning which I'm really pleased about as it means that I hopefully only need to do a little bit more basal tweaking    Gave myself one heck of a scare last night.  Was happily brushing my teeth when there was a horrible sensation in the lowest part of my back, as if all of the muscles/bones had dropped down by a few centimetres then pure pain across my lower back.  I shouted for Mark to come up. The worst pain cleared up after a few minutes but it is still painful this morning. Not sure what happened. Any suggestions?


No suggestions other than the ones already said, I find gentle stretching helps and but we are all different. Back pain is horrible and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 4.6 after two days of sleeping and staying inside, today I need to start being well as so much to do! I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday and those feeling ill, start getting better.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Hi.
> 
> 10.3. Diabetes can F off.


The F is well deserved Grainger (((hugs)))


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Reduced bolus last night and woke to a 4.7. I suppose there is a logical reason but it escapes me at the moment.
Have a good Sunday everyone and whatever your symptoms are I hope they ease.


----------



## khskel

grainger said:


> Hi.
> 
> 10.3. Diabetes can F off.


Eloquently put!


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> No suggestions other than the ones already said, I find gentle stretching helps and but we are all different. Back pain is horrible and hope you feel better soon.


Thank you New-Journey.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a tad chilly this morning. Its an 8.4 for me today. Not planning on doing much today, gonna stay in where its warmer.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all.Been awake an hour or so but only just posting. It was a 5.7 libre / 6.7 finger on waking.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
A higher than normal 7.3 for me  didn't take the 3 units my meter suggested with breakfast though as don't want to possibly be sitting in the 4's, have I done the wrong thing? I'm still so unsure about everything 
Might be that due to upping the carbs my basal needs upped a bit too but will give it a few days and see how things go and decide what to do, not much of a jump btw as I went to bed on 6.9
VERY cold here this morning and set to get worse throughout the day but apparently its supposed to be quite warm in comparison on Tuesday
Anyways have a lovely day folks and if you are heading out wrap up warm my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a very frosty morning here, 7.6 for me today not surprised had a take away last night couldn't be bothered to cook. Day out in Norwich for some last Xmas bits to busy for me  but I think I'm done now so that's a plus lol. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me despite a carby day yesterday. Pukka steak pie! 

Best wishes to all those who want to consign the D to Room 101 today!

It’s the long term anniversary of my lovely dad’s death today. 63 is far too young to go and he loved Christmas. The only good thing about my mum’s dementia is she thinks he’s still at home


----------



## AJLang

Hugs for you Amigo about your Dad x


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Hugs for you Amigo about your Dad x



Thanks Amanda x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me despite a carby day yesterday. Pukka steak pie!
> 
> Best wishes to all those who want to consign the D to Room 101 today!
> 
> It’s the long term anniversary of my lovely dad’s death today. 63 is far too young to go and he loved Christmas. The only good thing about my mum’s dementia is she thinks he’s still at home


Sad anniversay Amigo and sad about your mom.63 is far to young.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.4 for me despite a carby day yesterday. Pukka steak pie!


TUT! TUT! TUT! Amigo
Have been thinking about those myself lol and checked the carb levels on Morrisons website lastweek. TO HIGH but actually lower than most other pies so I put them on my "possibilities" list lol.


----------



## Carolg

Got a butchers chicken pie for tea, but family sharing, more veggies than pie for me. 
Saying hello to everyone, and hoping pains and problems are abating, and yer diabetes fairy can f away( I think the f was for fly off? ) lol


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> A higher than normal 7.3 for me  didn't take the 3 units my meter suggested with breakfast though as don't want to possibly be sitting in the 4's, have I done the wrong thing? I'm still so unsure about everything
> Might be that due to upping the carbs my basal needs upped a bit too but will give it a few days and see how things go and decide what to do, not much of a jump btw as I went to bed on 6.9
> VERY cold here this morning and set to get worse throughout the day but apparently its supposed to be quite warm in comparison on Tuesday
> Anyways have a lovely day folks and if you are heading out wrap up warm my lovelies!  xx


Were you ok after breakfast? I don't think eating a few more carbs should affect our basal, basal is the background insulin and nothing to do with what we eat. Could be you are coming down with something, could be  random or just because the DF feels like it! As you say wait a few days and see what happens. You must be now on a tiny amount of basal anyway? I hope your day is going well.
Ps if you ever get stuck in the 4's maybe you could just eat some of you delicious chocolate! Just a naughty thought, well it is Christmas soon.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Were you ok after breakfast? I don't think eating a few more carbs should affect our basal, basal is the background insulin and nothing to do with what we eat. Could be you are coming down with something, could be  random or just because the DF feels like it! As you say wait a few days and see what happens. You must be now on a tiny amount of basal anyway? I hope your day is going well.
> Ps if you ever get stuck in the 4's maybe you could just eat some of you delicious chocolate! Just a naughty thought, well it is Christmas soon.


Yeah I went up to 7.8 2 hours post but was 6.5 by lunch which I wasn't expecting, I don't think I'm coming down with anything and the whole 2 weeks my chest was bothering me it didn't effect e, thankfully that's much better now and don't seem to be in pain with it anymore, Paul said it may change if I increased my carbs due to possibly putting a bit of weight on etc so I will see what happens and decide what needs to be done, I see him Tuesday afternoon anyway xx


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.2 @ 5.58am not bad after those prunes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Hope everyone slept well and is refreshed and raring to go.

Accu-Chek say  5.2
At 5.38 am

Good day to all.

_It is so easy to forget that this is good that we're alive.
We should be enjoying this gift of being alive.
- Victoria Principal_


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

Shanghai this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 7.2 @ 5.58am not bad after those prunes.


Levels getting much better Ditto.. Great


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Shanghai this morningView attachment 6050


Just a tad chilly then Vince .

It made me feel cold just reading it


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.6 after a flat red line overnight. Finger prick 4.4. Evening bolus currently 1:15, may have to try 1:18 if this continues.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I hope you have a good day. 
6.7 today .


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.7 this morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

8.3 today. Single figure at last but still a long way to go. Unfortunately spent half the night up as my little boy now has a fever - all feels never ending at the moment!  

Happy Monday all x


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.3 today. Single figure at last but still a long way to go. Unfortunately spent half the night up as my little boy now has a fever - all feels never ending at the moment!
> 
> Happy Monday all x


Hope you and the wee lad feel better soon! (((hugs))) x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 this morning after a 3.6 at 5am. 

One of my little pupils gave me a going away gift me n hubby won’t forget: a vomiting bug with fever...

I sympathise with you 100% @grainger - kids are seething with germs! I hope your little boy is better for Christmas. Love the new pic, btw.


----------



## grainger

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.8 this morning after a 3.6 at 5am.
> 
> One of my little pupils gave me a going away gift me n hubby won’t forget: a vomiting bug with fever...
> 
> I sympathise with you 100% @grainger - kids are seething with germs! I hope your little boy is better for Christmas. Love the new pic, btw.



Hope you are feeling better soon!! Yeah kids are a breeding ground for illness lol - have to keep reminding myself why I’m having another .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone , laptop is on  a go slow today so its obviously not keen on this weather either lol
A much better than yesterday 6.2 for me today 
Made a brilliant little discovery on Facebook yesterday, if you have liked Tesco's page and you want to message them now they have what is called little helper where you can now check yourself if your local store had a specific item in stock, its fantastic!! Haha
Anyways have a fab day folks and wrap up warm!  x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, is it really already Monday, how did that happen, its very quiet in the office today, I imagine it will be all week.
Anyway, its a miserable 9.8 for me today. Higher than I want at the mo but not yet back in to double figures.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, time to check overnight basal, I guess! Can you tell when I treated a hypo? ( At last! I've been running on extra since I had a nasty Lurgy, and it's taken about a week after I started feeling better to start getting down to normal levels again)


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 and hope everyone feeling ill gets better very quickly.
Have a good day everyone,


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.1 following corrections last night after dinner with the out-laws. Glad to say that my back is much better with just some background pain.


----------



## AJLang

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.3 today. Single figure at last but still a long way to go. Unfortunately spent half the night up as my little boy now has a fever - all feels never ending at the moment!
> 
> Happy Monday all x


I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, is it really already Monday, how did that happen, its very quiet in the office today, I imagine it will be all week.
> Anyway, its a miserable 9.8 for me today. Higher than I want at the mo but not yet back in to double figures.


Hugs Stitch. I hope that your levels improve xx


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive but richly deserved 7.5 for me this morning. I’m thinking of lip clamps for Christmas! 

Hope your son is much better soon @grainger


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.4 to start the week off.

Lesson learned- don't sneeze when holding a cup of hot coffee, all mopped up and new clothes put on! I am an idiot!


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.4 to start the week off.
> 
> Lesson learned- don't sneeze when holding a cup of hot coffee, all mopped up and new clothes put on! I am an idiot!


Oh flower, that made me chuckle. I really hope that you spilt your coffee rather than it being the other end!


----------



## Flower

It was just hot coffee spilt straight down my front! Nothing else!


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.8 this morning after a 3.6 at 5am.
> 
> One of my little pupils gave me a going away gift me n hubby won’t forget: a vomiting bug with fever...
> 
> I sympathise with you 100% @grainger - kids are seething with germs! I hope your little boy is better for Christmas. Love the new pic, btw.


Oh heck @Bloden , I hope you make a swift recovery.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.3 today. Single figure at last but still a long way to go. Unfortunately spent half the night up as my little boy now has a fever - all feels never ending at the moment!
> 
> Happy Monday all x


Hope you boy is better soon .
Their is a lot going round atm,


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, been missing this thread a lot recently! Horrid 16.5 for me this morning, DP is back with a vengeance now I'm back on humulin i and have also been given a lovely throat infection which I'm totally blaming on my son (he's been full or lurgy for the last week).  Struggled to get under 10 today and feeling grotty.  Looking forward to going to bed tonight! 

EDIT: just realised it's not morning at all.  Duh.  Brain currently not engaged! Lol


----------



## grainger

Thanks all. After a long day with my poorly little boy I took him to doctors as his fever is awful and turns out he has an ear infection. We’ve been given antibiotics and now I just hope and pray he’ll fight it quickly and recover quickly. There is nothing worse than watching someone else be ill and not being able to help them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Time to get up and have a wonderful day.
3 full days left for me then a flight to Dubai 23.55 Saturday night then onto Geordieland.

Accu-Chek say  4.6
At  5.05 am


Time to finish your Christmas shopping. Enjoy it.
Thank God for Barclays Pingit I say, saves the feet and hassle.


_Achievement seems to be connected with action.
Successful men and women keep moving.
They make mistakes, but they don't quit.
- Conrad Hilton_

_________________


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Thanks all. After a long day with my poorly little boy I took him to doctors as his fever is awful and turns out he has an ear infection. We’ve been given antibiotics and now I just hope and pray he’ll fight it quickly and recover quickly. There is nothing worse than watching someone else be ill and not being able to help them.


Ah grainger I quite agree. I'm sorry to read your little boy is poorly with an ear infection no wonder he has a fever poor little soul. I hope the anti.b's kick in fast ~ ear infections are ruddy painful. Lots of gentle  comforting {{{hugs}}} for you both  with an extra special {{{hug}}} for your little boy. Hope you both manage to have a few hours sleep, take care. Lots of  love x


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 7.0 @ 4.32am not bad after fish, chips, mushy peas and a doorstep yesterday for lunch with Mum and sisters.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. 7.0 @ 4.32am not bad after fish, chips, mushy peas and a doorstep yesterday for lunch with Mum and sisters.


Good number Ditto considering what you consumed yesterday. Just think what it would have been if you hadn't raided the chippy lol
I love your posts and your numbers are definitely improving good on ya.
Cannot wait for the day you post a 5.2.


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me this morning. Much better than last night. Back to work after long weekend off.4 days to work then holiday. Yipee


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, and it's a 5.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. It was 12.6 at 3am but good that I ignored the temptation to do a correction because it was 4.6 at 6.30am.


----------



## Ljc

Grainger, Those ear infections are horrid, I hope your lad starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here after a correction dose at 4am.

Thanks @Ljc.  Delayed digestion is my big challenge now - I didn’t enjoy yesterday’s prolonged hypo after breakfast. I think I’ll be low-carbing for a while.

Aw, @grainger...hope your little lad’s better for Xmas. Poor dab.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 5,3 on the scoreboard today.

Off on the early fun bus to the foot clinic, will I get a new plaster cast as an early present for being such a good girl ? 

I hope your little boy starts to feel a lot better soon grainger.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here by the time I got  round to stabbing my finger ( Libre sensor ran out yesterday, sob) I was 4.3 when I happened to wake up to go to the loo at 5.30am!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Have a good day folks.  It will soon be the shortest day  I can’t wait, I’m fed up with long dark nights. 
4.7 meter 4.4 on Libre my graph weaved around a lot during the night.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> 4.7 meter 4.4 on Libre my graph weaved around a lot during the night.


My graph often looks like I spend my days on a trampoline! Oh, for the odd straight line...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.6/5.3 this morning. A steady fall from 11.2 last night. Sensor just about to expire. Shame, it's been a good 'un.
A quick word to all those infections that seem to be about at the moment, "scram".
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 9.9 for me today. But on a good note its secret santa day in the office today. I wonder what I get (it better not be a box of chocolates!)


----------



## grainger

Morning all

A truly amazing 5.2 for me today! I did correct at 1.45am but still, chuffed to be starting the day in the right place for once.

Thank you all for lovely messages, my little one struggled a lot last night and we were basically up like yo-yos until 4am (mainly my hubby bless him)... but josh seems full of beans this morning so we shall see how long it lasts. Fingers crossed the bouncing back is quick!


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> My graph often looks like I spend my days on a trampoline! Oh, for the odd straight line...


So is mine lately,  isnt it _fun _trying to figure it out .


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a miserable 9.9 for me today. But on a good note its secret santa day in the office today. I wonder what I get (it better not be a box of chocolates!)



Or even worse Stitch...diabetic chocolates! 
Aren’t you going on hols this week?


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Or even worse Stitch...diabetic chocolates!
> Aren’t you going on hols this week?


Nope, no hols now until April. I'm one of the few that will be in the office over Christmas.


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 16.2 for me today...at least I'm being consistent?


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Nope, no hols now until April. I'm one of the few that will be in the office over Christmas.



Well enjoy anyway and hope the New Year bring better waking figures Stitch.

Mine was a must do better 7.2 this morning but it levels through the day. My knackered body doesn’t like mornings apparently!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.6 after a very high reading at bed for no reason at all. My oven is broken, what bad timing but excited my youngest is 22 and will be seeing her soon. Great excuse for no birthday cake cooked as no oven! Have  a lovely day all.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
No i didn't have a lie in, tried to get on with my phone this morning but yet again said connection wasn't secure and as I was out at 20 to 9 to get the bus for my first appointment of the day I didn't have time to jump on the laptop, using my phone now though 
A surprising 6.0 for me this morning (first time I've had to snack before bed since my reduction to 2 units)
Hope you are all having a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.

Rise and Shine, a new dawn, a new day.
An early bird catches the worm so they say. If I ever caught one no idea what I would do with it.
3 well 3.5 actually, days left for me then a flight to Dubai 23.55 Saturday night then onto Geordieland that mecca of the North and I don’t mean Bingo Mecca.
Back Shanghai Feb 1, flights booked lol. Enough time for my first review Jan 2.
Feel like a yoyo.

Accu-Chek say  4.8
At  5.21am

After I had fed the Chairman Meow the Cat lol
He settled in as if he had lived here all his life, very strange little cat.

Christmas comes but once year and my wallet really appreciates that simple fact.


__ Think of all the beauty still left around you and be happy.
- Anne Frank_


----------



## Wirrallass

@Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 
HAHA
You should be sleeping WL.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Accu Chek said 3.0 - eek. SD said 4.8 - ah.

Off to get the ferry from Santander to UK today...Xmas starts here!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. It was a rather surprising 8.5 for me despite a respectable 7 @ bedtime. Now 7.2 post cats breakfasts.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a de ja vu 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.1 for me after late to bed. 3 days to go and counting, submitted first unit of understanding diabetes course, due in on 24th December, what a pressie from santa. Next unit due 4rh January grrr, but will make a start later n get it over with
Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Morning all. Yay It’s here;  the longest day.
Hope you all have a good day .  
5.1 today after fielding a 3.8 on sensor (which is reading a few .0s above meter) with 2 glucose tabs and 3 yummy gingernuts.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A slightly dodgy 10.0 for me but not surprising given the crap I ate last night - a healthy few days ahead now.


----------



## AJLang

Hooray an early Christmas present for me. After all of the basal tweaking a lovely 5.5


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Last appointment of the year with Paul yesterday went well, he's very pleased with the progress I've made  gold star for me eh? Haha, I asked if I was needing to get bloods done for my appointment with the consultant next month but he said they'll just do them then, I then asked if I'd ever had cholesterol checked as I wasn't aware I had and he said yes, I don't have a clue so would anyone be able to tell me if these are acceptable?
HDL - 1.84
Total - 2.30
Any insight would be greatly appreciated 
Anyways a 5.6 for me this morning and a lovely relaxing day ahead after my running around yesterday
Have a fab day my lovely dearies!!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.6 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Last appointment of the year with Paul yesterday went well, he's very pleased with the progress I've made  gold star for me eh? Haha, I asked if I was needing to get bloods done for my appointment with the consultant next month but he said they'll just do them then, I then asked if I'd ever had cholesterol checked as I wasn't aware I had and he said yes, I don't have a clue so would anyone be able to tell me if these are acceptable?
> HDL - 1.84
> Total - 2.30
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated
> Anyways a 5.6 for me this morning and a lovely relaxing day ahead after my running around yesterday
> Have a fab day my lovely dearies!!  xx


I'm really glad that your appointment with Paul went well  Have a lovely day x


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Accu Chek said 3.0 - eek. SD said 4.8 - ah.
> 
> Off to get the ferry from Santander to UK today...Xmas starts here!


Enjoy starting your Christmas celebrations.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Last appointment of the year with Paul yesterday went well, he's very pleased with the progress I've made  gold star for me eh? Haha, I asked if I was needing to get bloods done for my appointment with the consultant next month but he said they'll just do them then, I then asked if I'd ever had cholesterol checked as I wasn't aware I had and he said yes, I don't have a clue so would anyone be able to tell me if these are acceptable?
> HDL - 1.84
> Total - 2.30
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated
> Anyways a 5.6 for me this morning and a lovely relaxing day ahead after my running around yesterday
> Have a fab day my lovely dearies!!  xx


Those cholesterol levels sound ideal. You can plug them in here for more insight,
http://www.hughcalc.org/chol-si.php

Glad you had a good appointment.


----------



## Robin

An unexpected 9.1 for me this morning. Kept going low yesterday, so, assumed my Lurgy was completely gone, and put my basal back down to what it was. Obviously not a good idea.
Note to self. Try not to be hit with a coughing spasm just as you're leaving the insulin pen in for the 5 second wait before withdrawing it.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Last appointment of the year with Paul yesterday went well, he's very pleased with the progress I've made  gold star for me eh? Haha, I asked if I was needing to get bloods done for my appointment with the consultant next month but he said they'll just do them then, I then asked if I'd ever had cholesterol checked as I wasn't aware I had and he said yes, I don't have a clue so would anyone be able to tell me if these are acceptable?
> HDL - 1.84
> Total - 2.30
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated
> Anyways a 5.6 for me this morning and a lovely relaxing day ahead after my running around yesterday
> Have a fab day my lovely dearies!!  xx


Definitely a gold star for you!


----------



## Sprogladite

Morning all, 12.7 for me today.  Still dying. Urgh  but, new marine fish tank being delivered on saturday which I'm very excited about!! Lurgy needs to go away by then coz I plan to put a lot of energy into being excited about it all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.4 and still levels higher than normal due to the cold and cough bug. Just when I think it's going, it comes back. Oh well. Today I start planning for Christmas and maybe shopping, very late this year but still five days to go! 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Hope everyone is well and refreshed and has a successful day

2.5 days to go for me.
Taking staff out today for a Lamb Hotpot lunch.
My poor wallet again on an enforced diet L

Accu-Chek say  5.2
At  5.33am

Before I had fed Chairman Meow the Cat

_Life is really simple
 but we insist on making it complicated.
- Confucius_


----------



## Ditto

Chairman Meow! That is so funny. 



> Cannot wait for the day you post a 5.2.


 I did get a 5.9 yesterday, but it was after lunch rather than early. 

6.1 @ 7.17am today, 7.0 @ 4.32 yesterday, 6.3 @ 7.44 day before (can't remember if I posted that or not; trouble getting online).

Hope you're all set for Christmas!?


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Chairman Meow! That is so funny.
> 
> I did get a 5.9 yesterday, but it was after lunch rather than early.
> 
> 6.1 @ 7.17am today, 7.0 @ 4.32 yesterday, 6.3 @ 7.44 day before (can't remember if I posted that or not; trouble getting online).
> 
> Hope you're all set for Christmas!?


They are defintely improving Ditto... Keep at it


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

6.4 here today. Not long until the weekend!


----------



## Carolg

2 days to go
2 days to go.....
Can’t wait to be off
10.1 for me after out for tea last night exchanging Xmas pressies, too much coffee. Passed first unit of understanding diabetes course, and working on next unit, including rant on limits of test strips. He he. Have a good day all, and now off to get a wiggle on


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 
Biscuit encouraged a 6.6 for me this morning  lol, but what else can you do when your too low to go to bed?   haha
Hope you all have a great day my lovelies!!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.1 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> Hope everyone is well and refreshed and has a successful day
> 
> 2.5 days to go for me.
> Taking staff out today for a Lamb Hotpot lunch.
> My poor wallet again on an enforced diet L
> 
> Accu-Chek say  5.2
> At  5.33am
> 
> Before I had fed Chairman Meow the Cat
> 
> _Life is really simple
> but we insist on making it complicated.
> - Confucius_



A House Special Vince!  Enjoy your staff lunch.

Have a good day everyone. I’ve got the dentists later and praying all will go well with the new crown


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A House Special Vince!  Enjoy your staff lunch.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I’ve got the dentists later and praying all will go well with the new crown


I am sure it will Amigo, you will be able to continue eating your Pukka Pies, of that I am certain


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I am sure it will Amigo, you will be able to continue eating your Pukka Pies, of that I am certain



Make it Greggs and it’s a deal. Except I was 7.1 this morning so quick turn to the salad boxes!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Make it Greggs and it’s a deal. Except I was 7.1 this morning so quick turn to the salad boxes!


 You will have to beat me there first and fight dirty lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Decided to test this morning as I have a bit of a Christmas cold.  A not too shabby 5.4.


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all! Phone given up the ghost hence late on duty. 6.1 after a very jagged zig zag of a graph over night.


----------



## Barbara W

Abit late posting but a 7.8 for me today. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, have a great Christmas everyone. X


----------



## AJLang

I was sulking too much to say my levels lol 4,30am Libre said 4.4 finger prick 5.2. 15 minutes later full blown hypo symptoms and Libre said LO. Had 15g fast acting carbs - 15 minutes later 5.5 so went back to bed. An hour later full blown hypo symptoms so I had another 15g fast acting carbs. Woke up at 8.30am at 5.2 . Such fun


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.

 Hi Ya ‘al !
Keep on rapping and have a wild, carefree day.
1.5 days to go for me.

Accu-Chek say  5.4
At  5.03am


_Clouds come floating into my life,
no longer to carry rain or usher storm,
but to add color to my sunset sky.
- Rabindranath Tagore_


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> @Vince and @Ditto ~ this is hilarious!!!


Oh my goodness, really funny, how did they keep their faces straight ?


----------



## Vince_UK

This is my Logstics Specialist Hu Ya
Wanted an English name so I have called her Kay.
@Kaylz
I admire very much, after reading your posts, your progress 
So I decided to call her Kay
Hope you don't mind.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone still having to reduce my 12-4am basal every day but I'm making good progress  4.30am 5.0 so I had a small can of Coke fully expecting to go up into the 7's or 8's but I wanted to avoid any chance of a hypo after all of my recent hypos.
Tested at 6.15am and I was 5.5


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, last day in the office before having a few days off before Christmas. But it was a 9.3 for me this morning. I've seen a job advertised that I'm going to apply for, its not within TfL, but I've got nothing to lose applying for it!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, last day in the office before having a few days off before Christmas. But it was a 9.3 for me this morning. I've seen a job advertised that I'm going to apply for, its not within TfL, but I've got nothing to lose applying for it!


Nothing ventured, nothing gained Stitch......Good Luck!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It was a 4.8 on waking but post dogs a 5.8. My 'feet on the floor' readings are getting further away from my waking readings. Don't know if it is one of the effects of the TB drugs or just the fickle D, but I don't like it (_stamps her feet in a tantrum)_


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 again, my meter's stuck!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone 
@Vince_UK that is so lovely of you! Of course I don't  mind, you actually brought a tear to my eye!! (yes I can be a bit of a softie at times lol)
Well this is Bruce's last day at work before Christmas so I'll be stuck with him for 2 FULL weeks  (only kidding, really looking forward to spending some quality time together)
Anyways it was a 5.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a great day and keep warm my dearies!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz
Will have to teach her how to say "och aye the noo" and "a'll hiv a wee dram hinny" as well as how to cook mince and tatties with neeps in a wok lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It was my naughty Thursday yesterday at my brothers.  Home made steak & kidney pie & chips, followed by chocolate gateau & a mince pie.  Was surprised with only a 5.8 2 hrs later, but awoke slightly elevated at 6.5.  Still, mustn't grumble.


----------



## grainger

Good morning everyone...

7.3 for me today. Incase you are not like my family and you don’t get a running commentary yelled at your face as a delightful wake up call there are only 3 sleeps until Christmas!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It was my naughty Thursday yesterday at my brothers.  Home made steak & kidney pie & chips, followed by chocolate gateau & a mince pie.  Was surprised with only a 5.8 2 hrs later, but awoke slightly elevated at 6.5.  Still, mustn't grumble.


I am inspired


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Will have to teach her how to say "och aye the noo" and "a'll hiv a wee dram hinny" as well as how to cook mince and tatties with neeps in a wok lol


Get her to come back with you for a weeks holiday, I'll have her talking and cooking Scottish in no time! Haha, she could help me with my dish tonight! (Hoping to have stir fried prawns, petits pois and sprouts lol) x


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It was my naughty Thursday yesterday at my brothers.  Home made steak & kidney pie & chips, followed by chocolate gateau & a mince pie.  Was surprised with only a 5.8 2 hrs later, but awoke slightly elevated at 6.5.  Still, mustn't grumble.



Show-off!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 3.8 so no rapid insulin for my coffee, been high with my cold and cough so perhaps it's going away!
I have started Christmas shopping, stayed relaxed and chilled.
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Show-off!


Agree Amigo lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Get her to come back with you for a weeks holiday, I'll have her talking and cooking Scottish in no time! Haha, she could help me with my dish tonight! (Hoping to have stir fried prawns, petits pois and sprouts lol) x


True Scots Cuisine lol off course with Haggis.
I actually ate sheeps stomach yesterday. The middle one of my photos show it. Stir fried of course and I had no idea at the time what it was until I was advised after I had eaten it lol. Heigh Ho.
Wonder how stir fried porridge would go down.
I really have a passion for sprouts the Brussels variety. I just steam them, nothing more imaginative.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 3.8 so no rapid insulin for my coffee, been high with my cold and cough so perhaps it's going away!
> I have started Christmas shopping, stayed relaxed and chilled.
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Hope you've got your levels up now and are feeling better!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> True Scots Cuisine lol off course with Haggis.
> I actually ate sheeps stomach yesterday. The middle one of my photos show it. Stir fried of course and I had no idea at the time what it was until I was advised after I had eaten it lol. Heigh Ho.
> Wonder how stir fried porridge would go down.
> I really have a passion for sprouts the Brussels variety. I just steam them, nothing more imaginative.


Will go take a look at the pics in a bit as always doing like a million and one things at a time when I first log on to the laptop! Lol, busy searching for some e-liquid just now! Haha, not sure how stir fried porridge would turn out but don't think I'll be trying it, couldn't be bothered at 7am! Haha, I loves my Brussel sprouts!! Last nights were just boiled but on Christmas day they will be roasted , have you eaten much bean sprouts with being over there? I like them too!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> have you eaten much bean sprouts with being over there? I like them too!! xx


Yes K quite a few.
It  is always better to buy eLiquid at a store if possible I always think it could be risky from online and you need Make or Bottled in the UK preferably, Imported ones especially the Chinese variety can include some nasty things that are not shown on the ingredients listing. I always but UK and here I buy Italian imported.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yes K quite a few.
> It  is always better to buy eLiquid at a store if possible I always think it could be risky from online and you need Make or Bottled in the UK preferably, Imported ones especially the Chinese variety can include some nasty things that are not shown on the ingredients listing. I always but UK and here I buy Italian imported.


Im using Hangsen cinnamon stuff at the moment so I have to buy it online x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Im using Hangsen cinnamon stuff at the moment so I have to buy it online x


OK got ya


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 5.3 today .


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon a 7.4 for me today. Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, last day in the office before having a few days off before Christmas. But it was a 9.3 for me this morning. I've seen a job advertised that I'm going to apply for, its not within TfL, but I've got nothing to lose applying for it!


Good luck stitch


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Will have to teach her how to say "och aye the noo" and "a'll hiv a wee dram hinny" as well as how to cook mince and tatties with neeps in a wok lol


And deep fried mars bars


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Will go take a look at the pics in a bit as always doing like a million and one things at a time when I first log on to the laptop! Lol, busy searching for some e-liquid just now! Haha, not sure how stir fried porridge would turn out but don't think I'll be trying it, couldn't be bothered at 7am! Haha, I loves my Brussel sprouts!! Last nights were just boiled but on Christmas day they will be roasted , have you eaten much bean sprouts with being over there? I like them too!! xx


Brussels sprouts baked with shallots, a wee bit garlic, olive oil, soy sauce,and a wee bit water then uncovered when almost Cooked to caramelise the liquid...oh my goodness, better even than egg n chips


----------



## Carolg

Didn’t test today at all, pleased to be officially on holiday. At 1 pm, my head signed out of the building and just chattered. Funny though, still got quite a lot of work done and finished early. 


No more days to go
No more days to go....
And have even come home stripped my bed, cleaned out fridge and now having a wee coffee before finishing my study unit. Talk about multi- tasking


----------



## Carolg

N


Carolg said:


> And deep fried mars bars


Never had and never plan to have one. My issue is not only I don’t fancy it, but do they cook them in the same oil used to cook everything else? Yuck


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 4.9. In the night I woke with 4.1, the difference being a single jelly baby. I had a double shot Americano, no milk, no sugar and allowed that to lift me to 6.5. That’s what I call artistry.

Mind you, the rest of the year....


----------



## mikeyB

Deep fried Mars bars are only ever sold to English tourists these days, so they can avail themselves of a decent NHS when they have their coronary.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Deep fried Mars bars are only ever sold to English tourists these days, so they can avail themselves of a decent NHS when they have their coronary.


Ah, and I thought I was disadvantaged And had missed out. My heart was going to weep


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> N
> 
> Never had and never plan to have one. My issue is not only I don’t fancy it, but do they cook them in the same oil used to cook everything else? Yuck


Yes they are cooked in the same oil and they were actually rather tasty, used to eat them as a teenager when I was out at night with my mates took a wander up the top of the town to the only chippy that did them at least once a week, oh how I miss them haha xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Yes they are cooked in the same oil and they were actually rather tasty, used to eat them as a teenager when I was out at night with my mates took a wander up the top of the town to the only chippy that did them at least once a week, oh how I miss them haha xx


Thanks for that Kayla, still not convinced though. Now a greasy white pudding... that’s a different thing


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Thanks for that Kayla, still not convinced though. Now a greasy white pudding... that’s a different thing


Stop it!! Haha, battered pizza, black pudding, white pudding, king rib, chip steak oh I really miss them all! and what oh how I miss a good kebab with really hot chilli sauce! x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
Last posting from Shanghai for 2017.. 
That could a good title for a movie lol.
Early start,today, coffee machine bubbling merrily away. Lot to do before I fly West tonight.

Accu-Chek say  5.1
At  4.33am
Guess I will have to random test on the flights.

_It is better to light a candle than to curse the darkness.
- Chinese proverb_


_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Ditto

This morning 6.6 @ 6.48am...


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> This morning 6.6 @ 6.48am...


Excellent Ditto


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Stop it!! Haha, battered pizza, black pudding, white pudding, king rib, chip steak oh I really miss them all! and what oh how I miss a good kebab with really hot chilli sauce! x


Have the kebab meat with the sauce K and salad, should be ok without the pitta (maybe).
You would never guess years ago I would go and buthe kebab meat, take it home and have it with????
Yes
Baked Beans lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, last day in the office before having a few days off before Christmas. But it was a 9.3 for me this morning. I've seen a job advertised that I'm going to apply for, its not within TfL, but I've got nothing to lose applying for it!


@Stitch147  Good luck.  As the old saying goes, nothing lost nothing gained


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Oh my goodness, really funny, how did they keep their faces straight ?


Hilarious. Thanks for giving me the first laugh of the day .


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ an expected 7.3 twas a mistake to have 2 mini sausage rolls before bed and 1 brioche choc swirl! But hey ho life goes on! Enjoy your Saturday ~ 2 sleeps to go


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
5.8 today. I’m looking forward to trying something new for brekkie today.
2 slices of wholemeal toast with some 

I know, it’s pretty high in carbs and everything but I won’t have much , Honest


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks ~ an expected 7.3 twas a mistake to have 2 mini sausage rolls before bed and 1 brioche choc swirl! But hey ho life goes on! Enjoy your Saturday ~ 2 sleeps to go
> View attachment 6149



I’m being naughty this morning as the pics above show


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. After yet more basal tweaking 7.4 this morning without any extra carbs during the night. Hooray   I've just done a tiny basal increase for my midnight-2am basal and then mega fingers crossed I won't need to do any more basal changes for a while


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, last day in the office before having a few days off before Christmas. But it was a 9.3 for me this morning. I've seen a job advertised that I'm going to apply for, its not within TfL, but I've got nothing to lose applying for it!


Good luck @Stitch147  with your job application and enjoy your days off x


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> View attachment 6148
> Good morning everyone.
> 5.8 today. I’m looking forward to trying something new for brekkie today.
> 2 slices of wholemeal toast with some View attachment 6150View attachment 6151
> 
> I know, it’s pretty high in carbs and everything but I won’t have much , Honest


Enjoy it


----------



## Ljc

Oh yummy yum yum, is all I can say.  I really hope my Libre says I can have some occasionally.
Please please  please , sit up and beg pretty please , Libre say I can.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Enjoy it


I most certainly did


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Have the kebab meat with the sauce K and salad, should be ok without the pitta (maybe).
> You would never guess years ago I would go and buthe kebab meat, take it home and have it with????
> Yes
> Baked Beans lol


Do you fancy trying to work out what the carbs are so I can take the correct amount of insulin then? HAHA x


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> View attachment 6148
> Good morning everyone.
> 5.8 today. I’m looking forward to trying something new for brekkie today.
> 2 slices of wholemeal toast with some View attachment 6150View attachment 6151
> 
> I know, it’s pretty high in carbs and everything but I won’t have much , Honest


It's really nice, I used to have it when I was having toast for breakfast x


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Oh yummy yum yum, is all I can say.  I really hope my Libre says I can have some occasionally.
> Please please  please , sit up and beg pretty please , Libre say I can.


How separated was it? I found that I was having to give it a right old stir every time I used it  lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone 
5.2 for me this morning
Bit later on today as thought I'd wait to get on to the laptop
Well only 2 sleeps to go but got a dreaded quick Asda shop to do tomorrow night, wish me luck! Haha
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> How separated was it? I found that I was having to give it a right old stir every time I used it  lol x


This was really thick, not seoerated at all. 
I really like Meridian peanut  butter but as it was so runny I stopped buying it and went back to an old well known brand.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> This was really thick, not seoerated at all.
> I really like Meridian peanut  butter but as it was so runny I stopped buying it and went back to an old well known brand.


Hmm every jar I had was pretty badly separated lol x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Waking numbers are definitely stuck in the 9's at the mo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 at 7.30am, but then I went back to sleep and the Diabetes Fairy must have flitted over, and now I'm 8.7.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a straight 5.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Bit later on today as thought I'd wait to get on to the laptop
> Well only 2 sleeps to go but got a dreaded quick Asda shop to do tomorrow night, wish me luck! Haha
> Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


Congratulations on the HS, @Kaylz!


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning/Night/Morning Everyone.
> Last posting from Shanghai for 2017..
> That could a good title for a movie lol.
> Early start,today, coffee machine bubbling merrily away. Lot to do before I fly West tonight.
> 
> Accu-Chek say  5.1
> At  4.33am
> Guess I will have to random test on the flights.
> 
> _It is better to light a candle than to curse the darkness.
> - Chinese proverb_
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________


Safe journey vince


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.4 this morning, and going to Bristol to pick up my oldest daughter and then the celebrations start! I will miss my middle daughter who is living in Bondi beach in Sydney  having a sunny Christmas. Sounds rather fun.
Enjoy today everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> View attachment 6148
> Good morning everyone.
> 5.8 today. I’m looking forward to trying something new for brekkie today.
> 2 slices of wholemeal toast with some View attachment 6150View attachment 6151
> 
> I know, it’s pretty high in carbs and everything but I won’t have much , Honest


I love it, hard to not eat it all!


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Safe journey vince


Thanks Carolg


----------



## Amigo

Safe, enjoyable journey @Vince_UK Hope you’re flying at least Business Class 

Newcastle is exactly as you remember it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Have the kebab meat with the sauce K and salad, should be ok without the pitta (maybe).
> You would never guess years ago I would go and buthe kebab meat, take it home and have it with????
> Yes
> Baked Beans lol


I had a kebab last night with chilli sauce.  Just didn't eat the pitta bread.  Doesn't affect my BG much.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Safe, enjoyable journey @Vince_UK Hope you’re flying at least Business Class
> 
> Newcastle is exactly as you remember it


@Amigo
Thanks Amigo.
I usually fly business but this time I am flying with Emirates and their premium econony is excellent and considerably cheaper than the £3250 Business Class.
Any other carrier than Emirates it would be business.
You couldn't pay me to fly BA and Heathrow is a no no as far as I am concerned.
Getting stingy in my old age I guess.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

A respectable 6.5 today. Off out for lunch and to the pantomime later - 2 more sleeps to Christmas!


----------



## Ljc

I was 5.5 before brekkie 2 hrs later 
 
Oops sorry it’s so large .
I’ll be keeping g a close eye on things.  
I gave myself my usual dose for two slices with peanut butter but decreased the waiting time from 40 to 25 minutes.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this morning (the vodka kept my liver busy)


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me this morning (the vodka kept my liver busy)


If only that was a cure!


----------



## Ljc

At 10 15 I was 5.2 with no dips into the red , no highs either, so with a half unit less insulin it looks like my body like this, I know my taste buds do..


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> At 10 15 I was 5.2 with no dips into the red , no highs either, so with a half unit less insulin it looks like my body like this, I know my taste buds do..


Can't argue with a house special!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ Happy Christmas Eve. We all know who's delivering pressies tonight so don't forget to leave him a mince pie and a tot o' rum or whiskey or a beer ~ and carrots for his reindeers!
No waking ~ out of test strips so what you say I hazard a guess and give myself a nice Christmas House Special?


----------



## Ljc

Good Morning folks.  The big day is nearl here. 



wirralass said:


> Good morning friends ~ Happy Christmas Eve. We all know who's delivering pressies tonight so don't forget to leave him a mince pie and a tot o' rum or whiskey or a beer ~ and carrots for his reindeers!
> No waking ~ out of test strips so what you say I hazard a guess and give myself a nice Christmas House Special?


I like house specials, had one myself this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone and Merry Christmas Eve. I had a house special at 5am with a 5.2 but as I've still been get early morning dips I was cautious and had some Coke.  Woke up at 7am at 6.5 so the Coke didn't do any harm.
According to my 7-day waking average I've had no hypos for a week


----------



## Northerner

Ho Ho Ho! Good morning all, 6.5 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my beautiful friends 
Well only one more day to go and the big day will be here, hope everyone is ready for it! 
Twas a 6.3 for me this morning after a bad night (pain in my toe until I eventually got it to crack, Bruce waking me up every time I started to drift off by tossing about swearing )
Hope everyone has a lovely day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 5.6 here and Happy Christmas Eve everyone


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a libre 4.7 vs finger prick 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, after an unexpected 2.5 at 2am. No idea! Will be putting a Libre sensor on today to cover Christmas and New Year, so will aim to find out, I'm still running on a higher basal after my Lurgy a couple of weeks ago ( still got the residual cough) so maybe it needs to come down at last.


----------



## Stitch147

Happy Christmas Eve everyone. Busy day ahead prepping for tomorrow then I'm out tonight helping the Santa's charity sleigh route in Southend. Anyways, it's an 8.5 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A Christmas Eve 6.1 for me which is as close as I get to a HS without meds 

Busy prep day today and probably lots of cheesy tv. 

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas Eve Eve, pic is complete with gory blood yuck!

Edit: Hang on, that's from lunchtime day before yesterday, this morning was 5.8...


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.
Alexa is playing Chirstmas Carols and has just advised me that Santa is currently in his sleigh over Colchester.
*May I wish each and everyone of you  a sincere, heart felt Happy Christmas.* 
Whatever you do, wherever you are, whoever you are with, today is a day of love and giving with Family and Friends.
If you cannot be with the ones you love, love the ones you are with.

At 2.11 am in Newcastle here which is 10.11 am in Shanghai so technically I had a lie in lol
Accu-Chek say 5.2.
A nice Christmas surprise considering the past 24 hours I have just had travelling

Diabetes is a much misunderstood and an unpleasant  condition to be forced to live with but live with it we do, silent, unsung  heros and a daily battle for many 
However, without it I would not have met any of you wonderful people.
Every cloud does indeed have a silver lining and we should view even the direst of adversity in a positive light.
Off for my First coffee
All the best.


----------



## Stitch147

Happy Christmas everyone. It's a festive 9.9 for me. Hope you all have a great day. X


----------



## Northerner

Happy Christmas everyone!  5.8 for me today 

Welcome back to the UK @Vince_UK and congratulations on your House Special! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!  5.8 for me today
> 
> Welcome back to the UK @Vince_UK and congratulations on your House Special!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!


@Northerner
 Thank you Northie, have a good day also.


----------



## New-journey

Happy Christmas everyone, I wish you all a wonderful day. 5.4 for me and I have again some lurgy so coughing and losing my voice but determined to have a brilliant time with my family.


----------



## Kaylz

Good Morning and Merry Christmas everyone!!! 
Twas a 6.2 for me this morning
Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Happy Christmas. 7.0 here on the meter, just waiting for my Libre to do its initialising hour, and for anyone else in the house to wake up so we can open presents!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Merry Christmas everyone! It is a Ho Ho Ho and a 5.8 for me this morning. Just going to open presents and give the dogs theirs, so I can look forward to squeaking toys all day (just think of the Anchor advert on TV).
Have a wonderful day all.
Glad you got back safely Vince.


----------



## Amigo

Merry Christmas everyone! 

A 7.1 for me but didn’t sleep well.

Have a lovely day


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.2 but I’d been up for a while before I tested - very excited and happy little boy this morning!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is suitably feeling Christmasy still and terribly overwieght lol.
Much to my total surprise
At 5 am. this morning
Accu-Chek say 5.2
After what I ate yesterday,  I find that amazing.
Boxing Day today. Everyone have another good day.

Everything has beauty,
but not everyone sees it.
- Confucius


----------



## AJLang

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day and good morning everyone. 2.9 for me two hours after treating a hypo with 30g carb - maybe I'm cured LOL.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I trust you all had a good Christmas. Mine was quite but nice.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> I hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day and good morning everyone. 2.9 for me two hours after treating a hypo with 30g carb - maybe I'm cured LOL.


Oh dear, I hope BG starts behaving itself soon and you do t feel too rough afterwards.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I forgot something in my first post 
Started a new sensor befor bed last night and fingers crossed it’s looking good for this one too .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning : hope everyone had a great day yesterday! 
After not much sleep (tossing and turning due to the heat!  and the upstairs neighbours coming home at midnight and letting the kids jump and run about for ages ) it was a 6.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely relaxing day planned!  xxx


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everyone is suitably feeling Christmasy still and terribly overwieght lol.
> Much to my total surprise
> At 5 am. this morning
> Accu-Chek say 5.2
> After what I ate yesterday,  I find that amazing.
> Boxing Day today. Everyone have another good day.
> 
> Everything has beauty,
> but not everyone sees it.
> - Confucius


House Special!  

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.7 this morning.


----------



## grainger

Good morning all. 
Happy Boxing Day! I’ve lost my voice again and my cough has returned with gusto... a crappy 10.1 and back to temp basals for me . May use this as an excuse for why my Christmas Day numbers weren’t perfect!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Good morning all.
> Happy Boxing Day! I’ve lost my voice again and my cough has returned with gusto... a crappy 10.1 and back to temp basals for me . May use this as an excuse for why my Christmas Day numbers weren’t perfect!


Aw! Get well soon!  Have a quieter day today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all and happy St Stephens day. Hope you all had a great Christmas.
Its a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Northerner said:


> Aw! Get well soon!  Have a quieter day today



Lol no chance - today will be all about building lego and teaching josh to roller skate


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here first thing, but already risen to 8.4 and I've not got out of bed yet! Libre showed me dipping into the red for quite bit of the night, despite yesterday's Christmas pud, think I need to tweak basal.


----------



## New-journey

5.6 and I don't feel I can move today, my body is shattered and my cough kept me awake but I did have good numbers yesterday despite indulging. I  can do nothing today and my daughters are helping so will rest and sleep most of the day, maybe watch some good films,
Happy Boxing Day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Good morning all.
> Happy Boxing Day! I’ve lost my voice again and my cough has returned with gusto... a crappy 10.1 and back to temp basals for me . May use this as an excuse for why my Christmas Day numbers weren’t perfect!


Oh No, you must have the same bug as me, as soon as I feel better so I do more and it comes back even worse! I know you won't be able to relax with a  energetic little one but hope you take some time for you. Get better soon.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, hope you're all enjoying the 12 days of Christmas 

My numbers have been pretty good, highest this morning at 6.3 so I'm going to be a bit more abstemious from now on. I wish good health to all those with various buggy infections (including my eldest daughter  ), and a happy & prosperous New Year to all.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> 5.6 and I don't feel I can move today, my body is shattered and my cough kept me awake but I did have good numbers yesterday despite indulging. I  can do nothing today and my daughters are helping so will rest and sleep most of the day, maybe watch some good films,
> Happy Boxing Day everyone.


Aw, sorry to hear you're not well  I hope a day of resting helps you recuperate and recover


----------



## Mark Parrott

Wifey has hidden my meter!  No testing over Crimbo, she said.  Probably a good thing.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day.
Not read any posts yet, so hoe you’re all ok. 
Forgot to test when I woke up an hour ago  7.7 now


----------



## Vince_UK

A Very Good Morning Everyone.

Very cold here last night. Brass Monkey weather for sure.
Had to wear my new, passion killers. Woolly bed socks lol.
I never thought that day would arrive but arrive it has, bed socks and me .
Getting old.

Accu-Chek say 5.5
At  5.23 am

Have a good day everyone stay warm.


_Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you_

_. – Carl Sandburg_

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.7. Although not great I'm very happy with it because it was a smooth line during the night and I was purposely keeping it higher to avoid yesterday's mega double-hypo dip


----------



## AJLang

PS We've got snow - not a lot but according to the BBC News other parts of Northamptonshire have been badly affected.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Oh dear, I hope BG starts behaving itself soon and you do t feel too rough afterwards.


Thank you Lin.  I managed to have a lie in, went to have see my niece and her family and had a deep afternoon sleep which made me feel great


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> 5.6 and I don't feel I can move today, my body is shattered and my cough kept me awake but I did have good numbers yesterday despite indulging. I  can do nothing today and my daughters are helping so will rest and sleep most of the day, maybe watch some good films,
> Happy Boxing Day everyone.


I'm so sorry to read this. I hope that you feel better today.


----------



## AJLang

grainger said:


> Good morning all.
> Happy Boxing Day! I’ve lost my voice again and my cough has returned with gusto... a crappy 10.1 and back to temp basals for me . May use this as an excuse for why my Christmas Day numbers weren’t perfect!


I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies  bit of a better sleep last night but still not great 
6.7 for me this morning, spent most of yesterday higher than I like however it was only low 8's so wasn't risking correcting, did notice there were a few bubbles at the plunger in my cartridge that I couldn't shift so changed that after tea
Hope nobody has the snow too bad and I hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today and I'm back in the office . Its gonna be quiet though as there are only 3 of my team due in this week out of a team of 24! I may go for a quick look to see if there is anything in the sales later.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ no test strips so no waking again! Hope you all enjoyed Christmas & Boxing day. Back to normal for some until the weekend

Don't lose hope friends, you never know what tomorrow will bring x


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.2 for me, dropped my basal by a half last night. If only it was always that simple!
Just looked out, a sprinkling of snow here, just enough to make it look pretty without the need to go and shovel it off the drive.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 5.1 for me today. Off up to Ma and Pa's in Cumbria for the day shortly. Sister and 1 nephew will also be there. Hope the M6 isn't too bad...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Not posted for a while due to phone expiring just before Christmas and not much time for larking about online. I hope you've all escaped relatively unscathed and Santa brought you some good stuff  Any way it was a 5.7 for me this morning. 
I must say the libre has been an absolute godsend this festive period and this and the previous sensor have been pretty much spot on. 
Have a really good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

7.7 today - which potentially could have been lower first thing as I’ve only just tested as my amazing family gave me an awesome lie in!

I’m now listening to my mum reading to my little boy while still lying in bed debating how long I can get away with staying here!


----------



## Amigo

A not very welcome 7.5 but to be expected after pie and cheesecake yesterday. In actual fact I eat less at Christmas than any other time.

Off to Morrison’s to stock up for a supper party I’m doing tomorrow. Making 3 hot dishes and lots of accompaniments for them to help themselves. Better get a gooey something or other for dessert but I won’t be having any


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.6 but getting very high numbers after eating, think the illness is affecting my liver so it's pumping extra glucose out, does that happen to you? 
I will try and speak to my DSN but unlikely I will success.
Another resting day for me, wish we had snow but just rain. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Better get a gooey something or other for dessert but I won’t be having any


I wonder why pigs are currently flying past my study window here in Newcastle? 
I cannot think why they should be doing that.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I wonder why pigs are currently flying past my study window here in Newcastle?
> I cannot think why they should be doing that.



Oh ye of little faith! 

I’m more a good cheese kind of girl Vince so I’ll be doing a splendid cheeseboard too


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all. 5.2 for me, dropped my basal by a half last night. If only it was always that simple!
> Just looked out, a sprinkling of snow here, just enough to make it look pretty without the need to go and shovel it off the drive.


House Special! 

Good morning  I stayed under the duvet this morning, which may partly explain the 8.4 (the other part is probably the Belgian chocs I scoffed before bed )


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Oh ye of little faith!
> 
> I’m more a good cheese kind of girl Vince so I’ll be doing a splendid cheeseboard too


Morrisons have some good ones. I drooled over them yesterday but they had fruit in and I was not sure about that if it was ok or not so I bought 1 ton of Stilton lol.
Very difficult walking around there, all that wonderful festive food, I could have gone into a serious, manic depression and cried right there and then in the store


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> House Special!
> 
> Good morning  I stayed under the duvet this morning, which may partly explain the 8.4 (the other part is probably the Belgian chocs I scoffed before bed )


@Northerner 
Cannot be the chocs of course Northie.. My money is on the duvet.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Morrisons have some good ones. I drooled over them yesterday but they had fruit in and I was not sure about that if it was ok or not so I bought 1 ton of Stilton lol.
> Very difficult walking around there, all that wonderful festive food, I could have gone into a serious, manic depression and cried right there and then in the store



I was like that the first year Vince but it’s amazing how these really sweet things we once loved seem a bit sickly one we stop having them. I’ve opened a box of chocolates and have had one out of it since Christmas Eve.
Berries are your best bet but your levels are so low, I’d experiment with introducing very small amounts of the things you like just to stop you feeling deprived. Depends on your will-power though...6 honeycomb biscuits at once are out! Lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> 6 honeycomb biscuits at once are out! Lol


I thought I had thrown then all out to be honest Amigo and told a friend to take them but yesterday, when I was moving the kitchen stuff around, I opened the biscuit barrel and SHOCK HORROR  it is full of the damn things.
Orange Club, Rocky Caramel. McVities Gold.
I closed it very, very quickly. Would break my heart to throw them out lol
Like loosing a long loved friend.
So, my strategy is I have my appointment on Jan 2nd  for a review and on the 3rd with my GP
I don't want to experiment until after those so I can show them my BG level record, food diary and my meter which calculates averages for 7,14, 30, and 90 days as evidence and request a Hba1c test then I will try maybe one. Seriously though I have developed and sort of Carb Paranoia.


----------



## Carolg

I’ve not done too well, but could have been much worse. Really high last night so trying today. Thought sisters etc were maybe all having a meet up, so bought things I shouldn’t eat, but that’s a good excuse. It’s all made me a bit fed up but at least I have done some exercise just now. Made shortbread before Xmas, gave a lot away, and cannily made it in small bits. At least if I have 2 bits it’s damage limitation grrr.off now for a shower and a visit to friend for a wee while


----------



## Vince_UK

A Very Good Morning to One and All.

Extremely cold here again last night.  Heating is on at 21C and left on.
Had a video conference call with Kunshan at 3.30 am, 11.30 am their time, so tested, got up at 3.15 and made coffee before answered call, stayed up. I have never been able to go back to bed once up. 
Have another call scheduled at 7.00 am.
Therefore, I class 3.15 am as my wake up reading.
Had to fire a young engineer yesterday for cheating. That boils my blood, I detest dishonesty in any shape or form intensely that so out he went, feet didn't touch the floor. Idiot! Had only been with us a few weeks.
No rest for the wicked.

Accu-Chek say 5.5
At  3.15 am

Have a good day everyone.
Kippers for breakfast this morning methinks.


_Cultivate your confidence, grow your power, become the amazing gift that you are to yourself and share it with the world.
 – Christie Marie Sheldon_

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Ha ha Diabetes Fairy I beat you  Tested at 4.1 so just beat a hypo


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.6 but getting very high numbers after eating, think the illness is affecting my liver so it's pumping extra glucose out, does that happen to you?
> I will try and speak to my DSN but unlikely I will success.
> Another resting day for me, wish we had snow but just rain. Enjoy your day.


I hope that you start feeling better soon and that your levels start sorting themselves out.  Must admit that I haven't had this particular issue happening to me - but I did have to put my basal up to 35 in November for a few weeks and have then had to start bringing it down to 30 - so I'm wondering if my changes for both you and me are because of viruses taking longer than normal to leave our systems.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Ha ha Diabetes Fairy I beat you  Tested at 4.1 so just beat a hypo


Phew.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone who’s ill is starting to feel better now
Have a good day folks 
Woke to 5,3 .
I  check a new sensor once or twice a day for a few days today’s results are   4.4 meter Libre says 4.7


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today. Sitting in the office (by myself) having brekkie, i'll have to bring my new camera in to work one day as the sun rises are lovely from where I sit. Its gonna be another quiet one here today, picked up a couple of bits in the sales yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Up earlier this morning, daughter back to work today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks!  Quite chilly here today
Thought after the call my mum got yesterday about having to go back to the surgery for a fasting test she may look in to changing the way she eats, but no stuffed her face with her white crusty cheese topped roll and then reached for the chocolate
Got a few charms ordered last night and a small pair of hoop earrings so I will be waiting for a lot of stuff lol
Anyways was a 5.9 for me this morning
Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing!!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and it's a 4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.4 for me again, blaming the Belgian Chocolates (all gone now) and the cheese on toast before bed  Time to stop over-indulging, I think!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Time to stop over-indulging, I think!


No Comment Northie


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> A Very Good Morning to One and All.
> 
> Extremely cold here again last night.  Heating is on at 21C and left on.
> Had a video conference call with Kunshan at 3.30 am, 11.30 am their time, so tested, got up at 3.15 and made coffee before answered call, stayed up. I have never been able to go back to bed once up.
> Have another call scheduled at 7.00 am.
> Therefore, I class 3.15 am as my wake up reading.
> Had to fire a young engineer yesterday for cheating. That boils my blood, I detest dishonesty in any shape or form intensely that so out he went, feet didn't touch the floor. Idiot! Had only been with us a few weeks.
> No rest for the wicked.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.5
> At  3.15 am
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> Kippers for breakfast this morning methinks.
> 
> 
> _Cultivate your confidence, grow your power, become the amazing gift that you are to yourself and share it with the world.
> – Christie Marie Sheldon_
> 
> _________________________________________________________________


Freezing here last night, couldn’t even put on cosy pj,s in case police visited about my damaged wing mirror(they didn’t, and phoned at eight this morning.like you Vince, I hate dishonesty and lies.not a nice time for you to have to take a stand, but hopefully a learning curve for him. Hope you get a rest


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.1 for me this morning. Lazy morning for me but plan for a bit of a wee walk after breakfast. Nothing like a holiday to make you not want to move. Stay well everyone


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Freezing here last night, couldn’t even put on cosy pj,s in case police visited about my damaged wing mirror(they didn’t, and phoned at eight this morning.like you Vince, I hate dishonesty and lies.not a nice time for you to have to take a stand, but hopefully a learning curve for him. Hope you get a rest


I doubt it  Carolg..He is Chinese and dishonesty for many of them is a way of life unfortunately. Experts at taking advantage but he is not my problem now he is his own problem.


----------



## Vince_UK

That is not a racist comment by the way Carolg, just a simple fact. What are moral values  or virtues to us in the UK for example in many other countries and cultures are not.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That is not a racist comment by the way Carolg, just a simple fact. What are moral values  or virtues to us in the UK for example in many other countries and cultures is not.


I didn’t think it was Vince, just sad that people are like that. The local “lovies” here have taken to kicking wing mirrors off cars, it’s like they can’t see anyone else having anything they haven’t got, or maybe I am judgemental.£160 to get it fixed, (and hope they don’t do it again) and probably no chance of an apology, and cost of policing as well. And a knock on my door by the local bobby at some time. Oh well, roll on new year


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I didn’t think it was Vince, just sad that people are like that. The local “lovies” here have taken to kicking wing mirrors off cars, it’s like they can’t see anyone else having anything they haven’t got, or maybe I am judgemental.£160 to get it fixed, (and hope they don’t do it again) and probably no chance of an apology, and cost of policing as well. And a knock on my door by the local bobby at some time. Oh well, roll on new year


A false sense of entitlement in many unfortunately.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 for me.
Must get a new phone sorted out. Tried to do it on line yesterday but Carphone warehouse send you a validation code by text which I can't read because my current phone is totally defunct. Looks like it might be a telephone call on the land line!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me after a challenging night. The cramp descended on my left ankle and felt like it had it in a tightening vice. I’ve got a busy day today too with guests tonight.

Onwards and upwards 

Sorry to hear about your car @Carolg. The little oinks have been doing that in my mum in law’s area too. They’re brainless and aimless but sadly always seem able to procreate!


----------



## Carolg

Don’t need a brain for that activity amigo.hope your cramp eases and you have a good day. I’ve readjusted my plans. Metformin miseries for first time in months. I think it relates to excessive carbs over a few days. Rubbish in...rubbish out, sound like karate kid lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.

Lovely day here in South Wales.  Hubby’s flight out of Stansted only delayed by 3 hours - hopefully, he’ll get to the kennels in time to pick up our grrrrls. I think they’ll be happy to see him, to put it mildly!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Lovely day here in South Wales.  Hubby’s flight out of Stansted only delayed by 3 hours - hopefully, he’ll get to the kennels in time to pick up our grrrrls. I think they’ll be happy to see him, to put it mildly!


Was just thinking about you last night and how we hadn't heard anything from you for a while! Then thought it is now you are moving back to the UK maybe? anyways great to hear from you and hope you had a wonderful Christmas!  xx


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.30am and I've dropped to 4.1 so yet more basal reduction needed. That's a basal drop of nearly 6 units in less than a month - and I've hardly left the house so it's not a case of extra exercise or anything.  Just hope that it settles soon and that the basal doesn't then start needing to be increased.


----------



## Vince_UK

A Very Good Morning Everyone.
Cold again so keep warm.
-2C in Newcastle

Accu-Chek say  5.5
At 4.30 am

Today will be go down as a momentous day in the history of Mankind.

***VINCE IS GOING TO BAKE.***

Found a recipe for flaxseed bread online
https://divaliciousrecipes.com/flaxseed-bread-loaf/
So I bought all of the ingredients and a loaf tin.
The recipe is online with pretty pictures, baking for morons instructions and a video that even I could follow given time.
Let us see how this adventure goes.
Being diabetic has definitely opened a whole new horizon and potentially increased my skillset.
Have a good day one and all.


_He who conquers others is strong;
 He who conquers himself is mighty.
- Lao Tzu_


_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me in a cold, wet and miserable Southampton!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Very frosty here this morning but guessed it would be as I'm off out to see the nurse this morning 
@Vince_UK you will have to take a pic and upload it so we can see how this bread turns out! 
Anyways was a 6.5 for me today
Wrap up warm and have a great day my lovelies!!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me in a cold, wet and miserable London. I'll be glad when more people are back in the office next week its been a tad quiet this week. It was that quiet yesterday I could here someone breathing too loudly and I had to put my headphones in!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 7.1 already. Was 4.9 at 5am, when I was rudely awoken by a load of snow sliding off the roof. I reckon being jolted awake like that set off my liver to start chucking out glucose.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.
8.1 here. More adjustments needed. One day I’ll get back in target, hate becoming more resistant everyday.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. I was hoping for a last bit of snow this morning but it has just rained for the past couple of hours . It is a 5.2 house spech for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. I was hoping for a last bit of snow this morning but it has just rained for the past couple of hours . It is a 5.2 house spech for me today


Congrats


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Wee bit of a rough night. Sore back yesterday, perhaps with unusual exercise yesterday.in bed early with electric blanket and tv. Along with cocodamol. 8.1 this morning which is better than usual, and looking forward to day out in Edinburgh, meal and Shrek musical. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning! A whopping 13.1 for me... Can’t think why, ho hum.

It’s the Great @Vince_UK Bake-off...piccies plz.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning! A whopping 13.1 for me... Can’t think why, ho hum.
> 
> It’s the Great @Vince_UK Bake-off...piccies plz.



@Bloden 
On the What Did You Eat Yesterday Thread Bloden


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a very white morning.
5.2 when I woke up and still HS when I dragged myself out of bed.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. I was hoping for a last bit of snow this morning but it has just rained for the past couple of hours . It is a 5.2 house spech for me today





khskel said:


> Morning all and a very white morning.
> 5.2 when I woke up and still HS when I dragged myself out of bed.
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the House Specials!


----------



## Amigo

Haven’t tested yet as didn’t get to bed until 1.30 an after a very successful party last night. They all said the food was lush! 

Woke up to deep snow and more falling so might not get far today.

I feel like every joint has had a kicking after all the exertions of yesterday!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Had a really good nights' sleep apart from an extremely unsettling nightmare about The Woman In Black who scares the wits outta me...wonder if this is why I'm 8.1 today?!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. Had a really good nights' sleep apart from an extremely unsettling nightmare about The Woman In Black who scares the wits outta me...wonder if this is why I'm 8.1 today?!


Quite possibly!  Glad to hear you slept well


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning been away for a while spending some time with the family , woke to 7.2 today. Congrats on HS today. Hope everyone is doing ok x 

Back down to family for New Year. 

Happy New Year to everyone have a great time.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Woke up to pouring rain and a 5.6 .

OMG  watchout Vince is baking 
 

Pics please


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Woke up to pouring rain and a 5.6 .
> 
> OMG  watchout Vince is baking
> View attachment 6262
> 
> Pics please


@Ljc 
Cheeky lol 
On the "What did you eat yesterday" thread Lin


----------



## Vince_UK

A Very Good Morning Everyone.
Let it snow,
Let it snow,
Let it snow ,
but let it snow somewhere else not here.
Instead it has decided to rain.


Accu-Chek say 5.9
At 5.03 am
A little higher than my norm but I have been up half the night answering phone calls and drinking coffee.

Have a great day ya’ll


_Nature does not hurry, yet everything is accomplished.
- Lao Tzu_

________________________________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Vince and everyone.  The gastroparesis and DF have decided to have fun with me so it's 11.1 this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning Vince and everyone.  The gastroparesis and DF have decided to have fun with me so it's 11.1 this morning


Morning AJ---That is not a good number. Hope it settles soon.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince. I've had worse BG levels. I have to be philosophical because diabetic gastroparesis can really mess up BG levels up.  I've been told before that the majority of people with gastroparesis and diabetes give up  and/or can't get their HBA1C's below 8.5  however hard they try- but thanks to my insulin pump, Mark helping with the carb counting, medication, mega BG testings and my sheer stubborness I'm still averaging reasonable levels.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Hope you all Have a good day.
Hugs for you @AJLang ,


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Lin. Thank for you for the hugs.


----------



## Ljc

Woke to 5.9


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning all you early birds 
@AJLang I hope your levels settle and you feel better soon my lovely 
Looks like its a popular waking today as I was 5.9 too, wonder how many more we can get on here today? LOL
Anyways I'm chilling on the sofa today while Bruce heads to the pub to watch the old firm game, can barely move without pain after the injection yesterday morning! HAHA
Hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing!!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. House special for me. Now re phoned. All contacts copied over. Next step learn how to switch the alarm off.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

5.0 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here first thing. Internet been playing up, only just managed to stay connected for more than 30 seconds at a time,


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me on this very chilly morning. Had some vivid dreams last night I hope are not a premonition! Eek!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Done my first waking BG test since Crimbo.  5.8!  I survived Christmas!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.6 today - guess that means no more late night slices of delicious panettone for me


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 6.6 today - guess that means no more late night slices of delicious panettone for me


6.6 thats not too bad at all , so I wouldn’t worry .


----------



## Carolg

Good afternoon all. 7.1 for me this morning, really pleased. Cold here so cooried in


----------



## Pine Marten

Ljc said:


> 6.6 thats not too bad at all , so I wouldn’t worry .


Thanks, Ljc, I do get a bit paranoid when I get out of the 5s - but at least my review's not due until May  so I can start being good in the New Year. It's a friend's birthday today so a bunch of us are going to a local restaurant tonight, but it's Turkish/Mediterranean so it's pretty good menu-wise.


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 6.9 @ 10.50 but a funnypec night, when I thought it was time to get up it was just gone 2, so watched a prog then tried to get off, no joy, so on the laptop messing about with pix, then filched some more of Mum's meds and zzz till late. 

Now watching a documentary on how they make tinsel. S'fascinating...


----------



## Ljc

Hope you all have a good day.

6.8 meter  , Libre 7.1


----------



## Vince_UK

GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDD Mornin’  Fellow D’ers
Hope all is well with everyone.
Baking again today  - 2 this time 1 plain 1 with almonds and walnuts, I am a complete Nutcase.

Accu-Chek say  5.4
At 4.03 am

Have a good day for the last day of 2017 which in many ways has been annus horriblis.
I for one am glad to see the end of it.
Let us hope 2018 is annus mirabilis.

*Wish everyone a Prosperous, Successful and above all a Trouble Free and  Healthy 2018.*

*               No matter how much it hurts now, someday you will look back and realise your struggles changed your life for the better.
                                                          Leave the past in the past. Move forward & grow stronger.
             Happy New Year!*


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Happy New Year. Vince enjoy your baking.  5am and yet another 2.9 aaagh.  Basal has now been reduced from 36 to 29 in approximately three weeks yet still bad hypoing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning AJ.. 
Happy New Year to you and your family also.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince


----------



## Kaylz

Oh jeez not again @AJLang hope your feeling better now!
Good morning my lovelies! 
Very horrible morning here, rain, wind etc, but the worst is supposed to be gone by the afternoon
5.5 for me this morning
@Vince_UK I've already had a peak at your baking on my phone but now I'm on the laptop I'm away to have a proper look! LOL
Hope you all have a nice day!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Oh jeez not again @AJLang hope your feeling better now!
> Good morning my lovelies!
> Very horrible morning here, rain, wind etc, but the worst is supposed to be gone by the afternoon
> 5.5 for me this morning
> @Vince_UK I've already had a peak at your baking on my phone but now I'm on the laptop I'm away to have a proper look! LOL
> Hope you all have a nice day!  x


HaHa Sneaky Peaker eh?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.3 from wet 'n' wild Cheshire.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today. Its  tad blustery out there today.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Oh jeez not again @AJLang hope your feeling better now!
> Good morning my lovelies!
> Very horrible morning here, rain, wind etc, but the worst is supposed to be gone by the afternoon
> 5.5 for me this morning
> @Vince_UK I've already had a peak at your baking on my phone but now I'm on the laptop I'm away to have a proper look! LOL
> Hope you all have a nice day!  x


Thanks Kaylz. I had 30g of fast acting carbs at 5am thinking I was over treating - but woke up at 8am with it only at 4.7!!!  Going to have fun explaining this at the diabetes clinic.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thanks Kaylz. I had 30g of fast acting carbs at 5am thinking I was over treating - but woke up at 8am with it only at 4.7!!!  Going to have fun explaining this at the diabetes clinic.


Not your fault my lovely, your doing everything right and to the best you can so just tell them if they think its all plain sailing and diabetes always follows the 'rules' they are wrong! LOL, chin up  xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz. I've just checked the information that I've recorded and I've reduced my basal from 36 to 27.8 since December 12th so at least I can show them what I've been doing. I'm going to run my BG levels higher for the next week because I don't to risk losing my hypo awareness. Have a lovely day and Happy New Year x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. I've just checked the information that I've recorded and I've reduced my basal from 36 to 27.8 since December 12th so at least I can show them what I've been doing. I'm going to run my BG levels higher for the next week because I don't to risk losing my hypo awareness. Have a lovely day and Happy New Year x


Yep I understand and definitely sounds like the best idea! And I hope you have a great day too and Happy New Year to you too!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a not quite 3 HS in a row 5.3 from me on this blustery New year's Eve.

If you're going to overdo things tonight do it in style.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.7 here with next to no sleep


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.7 here with next to no sleep


Oh, a very good number but no sleep? Is it because of your son or your cough still?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.9 and wishing everyone a Very Happy New Year, may 2018 be a healthy and happy one for all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here at 8am, turned over and went to sleep again, just woke up again to 5.9.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 on this last day of 2017. 

Hoping for a good 2018 but realistic about the health challenges ahead (not necessarily diabetes related).

Have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Big hugs Amigo for your 2018 challenges.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 on this last day of 2017.
> 
> Hoping for a good 2018 but realistic about the health challenges ahead (not necessarily diabetes related).
> 
> Have a good day everyone


You will win @Amigo 
You are made of strong stuff.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 for me today. 

Time to try and wrestle my control back after a week away eating at different times and going hypo too often! Santa Claus left me a foot ulcer in my stocking under my plaster cast 

I hope you've all negotiated the festive period successfully


----------



## Vince_UK

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Time to try and wrestle my control back after a week away eating at different times and going hypo too often! Santa Claus left me a foot ulcer in my stocking under my plaster cast
> 
> I hope you've all negotiated the festive period successfully


You take care Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Time to try and wrestle my control back after a week away eating at different times and going hypo too often! Santa Claus left me a foot ulcer in my stocking under my plaster cast
> 
> I hope you've all negotiated the festive period successfully


I hope it heals well, and quickly Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Time to try and wrestle my control back after a week away eating at different times and going hypo too often! Santa Claus left me a foot ulcer in my stocking under my plaster cast
> 
> I hope you've all negotiated the festive period successfully


I always knew he was in cahoots with the Diabetes Fairy. I hope it resolves quickly, Flower.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Oh, a very good number but no sleep? Is it because of your son or your cough still?



We arrived at our friends about 10.30 last night and my little boy has been so excited to see his friend he basically got up every hour! Long day today!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me today.
> 
> Time to try and wrestle my control back after a week away eating at different times and going hypo too often! Santa Claus left me a foot ulcer in my stocking under my plaster cast
> 
> I hope you've all negotiated the festive period successfully


Hope your feeling better soon flower! x


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> I always knew he was in cahoots with the Diabetes Fairy.



Hohoho! That made me laugh, Robin 

I had a new plaster cast a few weeks back and I've rubbed an area on my heel. I can't walk any differently and avoid putting pressure on the damaged bit unfortunately. I don't want to give any more ammunition to the amputation brigade . Mend quickly please!


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Hohoho! That made me laugh, Robin
> 
> I had a new plaster cast a few weeks back and I've rubbed an area on my heel. I can't walk any differently and avoid putting pressure on the damaged bit unfortunately. I don't want to give any more ammunition to the amputation brigade . Mend quickly please!



I uttered a word that would compel northerner to ban me but you know what I mean Flower. Hope it heals soon hun and I hope the DF gets a wart on the end of her nose! 

Let’s hope for better things next year


----------



## Carolg

Hope it heals soon flower


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Hohoho! That made me laugh, Robin
> 
> I had a new plaster cast a few weeks back and I've rubbed an area on my heel. I can't walk any differently and avoid putting pressure on the damaged bit unfortunately. I don't want to give any more ammunition to the amputation brigade . Mend quickly please!


Bugger Flower. Sending lots of healing thoughts your way. Xx


----------



## AJLang

What a bummer Flower (please insert several swear words). Big hugs for you xx


----------



## grainger

@Flower hope it heals quickly for you x


----------



## Pine Marten

Healing wishes being sent, @Flower and lots of {{{hugs}}} xx

I am pleased to say that this morning my reading was a lovely jubbly HS 5.2, so I'm a happy camper today


----------



## Flower

Thank you Pine Marten and congratulations on a New Years Eve House Special


----------



## Vince_UK

2018 has arrived.
New Year, New Opportunities and Challenges
Good Morning all
Happy New Year

Codefree say  5.5 
At  3am
Woken up again
Went back to sleep
Codefree say 5.8
At 5.30 am

Switched to a Codefree meter from today. Strips much more cost effective than those for the Accu-Chek and it seems much easier to use.

Phone started at 4pm yesterday Happy New Year from China and Asia as they are 8 hours ahead time wise that went on most of the night. Then after that it started from the West, USA, Aruba and South America.
Put the mobile on silent eventually lol
Hey Ho!

_What we think, we become.
All that we are arises with our thoughts.With our thoughts, we make the world.
- The Buddha _

_______________________________________________________________


----------



## Amigo

You beat me to it Vince. Happy New Year! 

Starting 2018 with a 6.8 and a night of insomnia so decided to get up


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You beat me to it Vince. Happy New Year!
> 
> Starting 2018 with a 6.8 and a night of insomnia so decided to get up


Mine has been the same Amigo highly unusual.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning and Happy New Year! 
Got a shocker at lunch time yesterday when I tested at 11.3  must have been a dodgy strip as the next 2 'checks' had me at low 7's and the rest of the days readings would have suggested the 7s were correct, phew lol
Anyways 5.6 for me this chilly morning but never mind time to start the cooking soon 
Hope everyone has a fab day and all the best for 2018 my lovelies!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning and Happy New Year everyone. After more cuts to my basal and one unit off of my dinner bolus I woke up at 4.3 so managed to escaped a hypo. Hooray  Just cut the basal even further so that will be a nine unit basal cut since December 12th....


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a happy New Year to all Gregorian calendar users. A 6.2 for me to start 2018.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

10.0 for me at 0745. Not expected it, but today is the day of packing up anything in the cupboard and fridge to get rid off. NOT a new year resolution though. Have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.1 for me after hardly any sleep trying to calm a terrified dog. Flipping fireworks should be banned


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Happy new year 
A well deserved 8.4 due to a conservative jab for  a few nibbles and a glass of Kirsberry at midnight 
Oh and my Libre and meter are in perfect agreement this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> 10.0 for me at 0745. Not expected it, but today is the day of packing up anything in the cupboard and fridge to get rid off. NOT a new year resolution though. Have a good day all


Nice photo Carol


----------



## AJLang

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 6.1 for me after hardly any sleep trying to calm a terrified dog. Flipping fireworks should be banned


Your poor dog. Please give hugs from me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 6.1 for me after hardly any sleep trying to calm a terrified dog. Flipping fireworks should be banned


Greyhounds can very nervous at times I know. That adds to their charm. I really adore the breed.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Nice photo Carol


Oops, didn’t think I had skills to change it so easily. Lovely cosy from daughter for Xmas but now to confuse everyone, not a photo of me in my pj,s


----------



## grainger

Morning all

4.7 here - I’ll take that . Happy anew Year everyone. Here’s to a year of good blood sugars, few hypos and much laughter!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, from 4.5 at 6.30am ( middle of the night for me!)


----------



## Stitch147

Happy new year! And it's a 9.8 for me. Had a great night at the brewery seeing new year in. Had a few beers and some nibbles. Hope everyone had a good evening. X


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Hohoho! That made me laugh, Robin
> 
> I had a new plaster cast a few weeks back and I've rubbed an area on my heel. I can't walk any differently and avoid putting pressure on the damaged bit unfortunately. I don't want to give any more ammunition to the amputation brigade . Mend quickly please!


I do hope you mend very quickly and this year is good to you. Sending hugs.


----------



## New-journey

Happy New Year and a 5.5 for me and think I am beginning to win with my bug.
I wish  everyone a healthy year with good numbers.


----------



## Flower

Happy New Year to all with an added pinch and punch and some white rabbits~ think that's everything covered!

So let's kick off 2018 with a 5.7, happy with that


----------



## Mark Parrott

Haven't tested this morning but thought I'd say Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Happy New Year, Hogmanay, and a decent sunrise reading of 6.9


----------



## HOBIE

5.4 for me this morn


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, and a happy new year. I was so knackered last night that I was in bed by 10.30 but *very* loud fireworks from neighbouring gardens kept me awake quite a bit - while Mr Marten saw in the new year with Jools Holland and our two cats.

I'm happy to report that I was 5.5 at 8.30 this morning (a lie-in...hooray!)


----------



## Ditto

Happy New Year. 7.6 @ 11.49am this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Happy New Year. 7.6 @ 11.49am this morning.


Happy New Year Ditto, not to bad


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Peeps
Hope everyone is in the pink
Have good day all.

Codefree say   5.6
At 4.33 am

I am off this morning to my GPs surgery to have some “meaningful” discussions.



_A little more persistence, a little more effort, and 
what seemed hopeless failure may turn to glorious success.
- Elbert Hubbard _

______________________________________________________________


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Peeps
> Hope everyone is in the pink
> Have good day all.
> 
> Codefree say   5.6
> At 4.33 am
> 
> I am off this morning to my GPs surgery to have some “meaningful” discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> _A little more persistence, a little more effort, and
> what seemed hopeless failure may turn to glorious success.
> - Elbert Hubbard _
> 
> ______________________________________________________________



I wonder if they quite know what they’ve  let themselves in for .
I hope you get the answers that you need, an apology wouldn’t go amiss either at the way you were informed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back to work today and a gastroenterology appointment. A splendidly mediocre 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Looks like some of us are going to have to batten down the hatches later, stay safe and warm.
Am very happy with this flatfish


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> I wonder if they quite know what they’ve  let themselves in for .
> I hope you get the answers that you need, an apology wouldn’t go amiss either at the way you were informed.


They soon will know, I have 3 months pent up frustration built up inside of me.
Thanks Lin


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 12.0 forme. I'm not unhappy with that because I had made the decision to run higher because of the recent horrible overnight hypos. So tonight I won't need need to reduce my evening bolus and I've increased my midnight to 4am basal by a little bit. Hopefully that will sort it.

Busy day today. Rheumatology this morning to see if they can help with my back/hip walking/standing problems and social services this afternoon to see if they can help me start getting back on top of things again


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 12.0 forme. I'm not unhappy with that because I had made the decision to run higher because of the recent horrible overnight hypos. So tonight I won't need need to reduce my evening bolus and I've increased my midnight to 4am basal by a little bit. Hopefully that will sort it.
> 
> Busy day today. Rheumatology this morning to see if they can help with my back/hip walking/standing problems and social services this afternoon to see if they can help me start getting back on top of things again


Good Luck today AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.7 for me today.
Hope your appointment goes well @Vince_UK 
Good luck with your appointments today @AJLang


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck with your appointments AJ and Vince.
White out here with sparkling frost. Looked for my car and remembered I got a taxi home from friends. 
Had a lovely evening with nice food a some proseco and a Bailey,s coffee. Not even writing down my BG, but enough to say hiya diabetes, goodby carbs. Have a good day all


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 9.7 for me today.
> Hope your appointment goes well @Vince_UK
> Good luck with your appointments today @AJLang


Thanks @Stitch147


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good luck with your appointments AJ and Vince.
> White out here with sparkling frost. Looked for my car and remembered I got a taxi home from friends.
> Had a lovely evening with nice food a some proseco and a Bailey,s coffee. Not even writing down my BG, but enough to say hiya diabetes, goodby carbs. Have a good day all


Thanks @Carolg 
I have lost count of the number of times I have forgotten where I left my car. Glad I am not the only one lol. Now I take a photo where I left it.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 12.0 forme. I'm not unhappy with that because I had made the decision to run higher because of the recent horrible overnight hypos. So tonight I won't need need to reduce my evening bolus and I've increased my midnight to 4am basal by a little bit. Hopefully that will sort it.
> 
> Busy day today. Rheumatology this morning to see if they can help with my back/hip walking/standing problems and social services this afternoon to see if they can help me start getting back on top of things again


I hope they can help you.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies!  Anyone else glad its all over and we can get back to some normality? LOL
Good luck with the appointments @Vince_UK , @AJLang and @khskel , hope all goes well
@Ljc VERY impressive! 
Twas a surprising but very welcome 5.8 for me this morning after a not so great 8.7 at bedtime (assuming this was due to a slight rebound as I caught myself at 4.2, 2 hours after my sandwich, and I suspect I still had some iob when I went to bed)
Anyways hope you all have a lovely day and stay safe folks!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. (snap,@Kaylz and @khskel )
Was unimpressed to be woken by fireworks at 12.15 am. Don't they realise they were 24 hrs too late?


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 6.1 today. 

I hope your appointments go well and are useful Amanda and Vince 

I'm off to the foot ulcer clinic or as I refer to it F.U......Hope it's mending, at least it's not infected.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a higher than normal 6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. Good luck with your foot appointment Flower.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower good luck with your appointment! x


----------



## Flo15

I was 22.1 . I can't wait for my libre  to see what on earth my levels  do at night.


----------



## Amigo

Morning and good luck with your appts @Vince_UK,  @AJLang and @Flower


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.8 and good luck @Flower @AJLang @Vince_UK @khskel with your appointments today, hope they go very well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!.  Despite finally having a portion of Christmas pud last night, woke up today with a 5.6.  Good luck to all who are at the docs today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.9 this morning. Hm. Must have been that sweet n sour chicken with noodles... But it was the New Year! I didn't have the champagne.


----------



## Amigo

Eventually up from under a new duck down snuggly duvet which is far too comfortable for its own good! Yesterday took it’s toll!

Well my liver obviously thought I was up and needed help so started pushing glucose out regardless. So I was 7.1 on waking.

I’m also thoroughly glad it’s all over @Kaylz. Being over 2 weekends has meant this festive lark has gone on far too long. So back to normal today...decorations are stacked away and hopefully my low mood will lift 

Have a good day everyone...it’s nithering cold here today


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo my mum had the fibre optic tree and the fairy lights off the window last Wednesday! LOL, so glad that everything will be back to normal routine now, hate eating at different times, and man remembering the splitting of the injections and how much I had left to take before the dessert was stressing me out! Haha
Hope you feel better soon my lovely!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Decorations down, wee chocolates in rudolf in bin. Clearing out fridge today. Back to what passes as normality. Tidied house, tidied freezer with list of “to use ups” now coffee, finances the fridge and shower. Pick up car, shopping and make a “vince” loaf and sausage casserole. Did I say lazy day???


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crappy 10.0 for me but not entirely surprising as we’ve dropped in on my inlaws who are notorious for feeding!
I miscalculated my cake with parfait last night.

Heading home today so will be finally back to normality!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 6.8 @ 10.04am not bad after half a jar of pickled onions last night...couldn't resist.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 6.8 @ 10.04am not bad after half a jar of pickled onions last night...couldn't resist.



Pickled onions aren’t high in carbs Ditto...unless you have a pie with them!  I’d have indigestion!


----------



## Barbara W

Afternoon everybody just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year.

Lost our fence last week with those gales and expecting strong winds at some point tonight or tm again, boiler man out today more expense.  

7.8 for me today 

Good luck to everyone with appointments. 

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## AJLang

This is an early waking number - and yes I'm down to 2.9 AGAIN this time at 3am - surely I don't need to reduce my basal much more??  I've just had 30g of carbs and I've reduced my basal by 30% for the next four hours.  Will probably wake up high later.  Should be an interesting review at diabetic clinic next week.  Consultant to me: Dr Langley your BG's are running very low Me: Really?? I hadn't realised. Yes I know that's why I've reduced my basal of over ten units during the last three weeks, virtually living on full carb coke in the early hours of the morning. What do you suggest Doctor?
Sorry ignore this post I am just tired and grumpy at the moment.


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning @AJLang 
Hope you get sorrted soon seems as if you are having a bad time at the moment.

Good Morning All.
Have good day.
Very stormy here.

Codefree say   5.7
At 2.00 am

Woken up by storm, wind and rain.
Really bad here, hope my fences stay intact.
So got up and made a coffee.
Went back to bed

5.30 am Codefree say 5.7

My sleep pattern in the past few days has not been so good.
This happens every once in a while.

Stay warm and dry everyone.

_You can’t start the next chapter of your life if you keep re-reading the last one._

______________________________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince. It is quite scary because these hypos are rather aggressive and I'm worried that if I have too many then I will lose hypo awareness. I can't recall having had a diabetes problem so difficult to solve.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a 5.8 for me this morning.
Off to vampire soon for liver and kidney blood tests to check TB drugs aren't affecting them too badly.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. Wind howling down the Aire valley and the sheep are bleating their disapproval. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Morning it's a 7.6 for me today have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Its wheelie bin carnage down our road this morning. Didn't sleep great as the wind kept me awake last night (I mean the wind outside and not the metformin!)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 again for me. Sounds wild and windy out there.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies! 
Wind wasn't too bad here last night and apparently that's it been and gone, unusual but hey ho
Anyways was a 6.7 for me this morning
Wrap up warm and have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 again for me. Sounds wild and windy out there.


As they say up here Robin
"tis blaaing a gale ootside 'nd hoying doon cats and dogs"


----------



## Mark Parrott

Windy morning all!  It's a lovely little 5.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. It's a 5.8 for me this morning.
> Off to vampire soon for liver and kidney blood tests to check TB drugs aren't affecting them too badly.


Good luck greyhound gal


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.8 this morning but know the reason. Woke up at 9 to kitchen carnage. Made flaxseed bread last night so washed dishes waiting to be put away, soaking dishes to be washed. Bread very dense, but maybe due to not peaking up egg whites enough. 
Nice to get a long sleep, especially as back to work tomorrow


----------



## grainger

Morning. Was a 4.4 for me and now I’m hypo so going to be one of those days.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning. Was a 4.4 for me and now I’m hypo so going to be one of those days.


Hope you've got your levels up and are feeling better my lovely!! xx


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.4 @ 5.27am then I went back to bed.  Storm Eleanor battering the ramparts, still blowing a bit now too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Rise and Shine The World is awaiting you.

Codefree say 5.9    
At 4.58 am

Everyone have a good and productive day ahead
I intend to do nowt all day lol



_Write your Sad times in Sand,
Write your Good times in Stone.
- George Bernard Shaw_

________________________________________________


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6 on the dot for me and back on the finger pricking.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.8 for me today, Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, is it the weekend yet? Its feeling like a long week. Anyway, its a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Ugh! Totally ambivalent this morning. Love my job, but oh! after holiday hate getting up and ready to go back. Still I am grateful for having a job, being able to work and it being a short week. Glad to get back to a routine.
10.1 for me this morning so get a grip Carol
Have a good day all


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.5 but running high on purpose because of recent night time hypos. First night in ages that I've slept really well because I wasn't either having a bad hypo or worrying about a hypo


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps! 
Chilly start to the day here, hoping the sun makes a little appearance to take the chill out the air before I go shopping this afternoon but probably unlikely, so hat and scarf it will be! LOL
Twas a vanilla biscuit thin induced 6.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope no one suffered any damage yesterday,  woke to 3.7 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I hope no one suffered any damage yesterday,  woke to 3.7 this morning.


Hope you've managed to get your levels up and are feeling better soon! xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.5 for me today. Been on finger pricks for last 5 days and my waking readings seem to be up and down like a yoyo for no reason that I can tell. Ho Hum.
A true but almost unbelievable story for you all.. at the vampire yesterday morning, she announced she was a trainee as she ushered me into the cubicle. I wasn't especially concerned as I've had trainees before and they have been fine. Took my blood and then guess what.....she threw it into the sharps bin. She tried to send me on my way but a more experienced phlebotomist told her NO,  she should not just try and get my sample back out of the sharps box and that she had to do it again. My left arm is harder to get blood out off (my right arm can be a gusher) so the senior phlebotomist had to do it in the end. Came home with holes in both arms


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.8 today.

Off to foot ulcer clinic again, I was going to say hot footing it there but hhmm maybe not appropriate! I'm beyond exasperated with diabetes and it's not yet a week in! Calm thoughts....


----------



## Flo15

I was 7.9 this morning!!!   Which is really good for me lately.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.8 today.
> 
> Off to foot ulcer clinic again, I was going to say hot footing it there but hhmm maybe not appropriate! I'm beyond exasperated with diabetes and it's not yet a week in! Calm thoughts....


Good luck Flower, hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## grainger

Morning all 6.7 here

Good luck to all those with appointments today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning  to All
Hope you all slept well and ready for the day ahead.
The weather is so depressing.

Codefree say 5.8
At  4.20am

Everyone have a good day ahead
I am going to play with my new Echo Show all day today lol


_Life's burdens are lighter when I laugh at myself.
 - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_

_______________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've actually managed to achieve a 5.2 house special....but had to knock a unit off of my evening bolus stop it being a hypo, so yet more basal reductions tonight.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I've actually managed to achieve a 5.2 house special....but had to knock a unit off of my evening bolus stop it being a hypo, so yet more basal reductions tonight.


Big Congrats AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Friday already and a 4.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  Congrats on the HS @AJLang 
Weather is miserable here again, absolutely pouring down! 
Mum has her fasting test today at 9:30am, got my fingers crossed for her as wouldn't wish this on anyone
Anyways twas another vanilla biscuit thin induced 5.6 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Kaylz, 5.6 here too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its finally Friday!!! And its 8.8 for me today.
Congrats on the HS @AJLang


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.1 here and strict instructions from my son to stay in bed until breakfast is ready! If only that was everyday - hubby off on a boys weekend today so this is my last bit of relaxation before he goes 

Congrats on hs @AJLang


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.5 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Flo15

8.4 at 7.30 this morning,  however I did wake at 4.30 with a 11mmol so put two units rapid in.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning to All and Everyone.
Good to be alive isn’t it?
Enjoy every single second.
Let’s kick this D Demon thing’s Butt today and show it who’s Boss.

Codefree say 5.6
At  5.21am

Everyone have a fab day.


_A goal should scare you a little, & excite you a lot.
- Joe Vitale_

_______________________________________________


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning everyone a 7.3 from me this morning. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 6.6 today. May be time to look at increasing  basal by 0.5u again. Be glad when I finish this course of TB drugs and can drop it back down again.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Well diabetes and gastroparesis are showing me who's boss - 13.9 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Oh no @AJLang hope you feel better soon! x
Good morning folks 
Chilly here but that's the heating on for an hour so will hopefully cosy up soon until my granddad comes and brings the cold air in with him 
5.7 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 7.1 for me, which considering the wobbly 2.4 yesterday evening and the preemptive roses and protein bar afterwards isn't too bad.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.6 for me.


----------



## Mark T

My first for a while.

6.3 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Cold and wet here. 9.1 for me think I have the post Xmas blues and diabetes grumps


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.7 for me today. Its a bit chilly this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, after hypo at 5.am ( not the usual time for me ) Diabetes Fairy keeping me on my toes again.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 and I’m not out from under this warm duvet yet!


----------



## Flo15

15.9. I should have corrected before bed, live and learn!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Cold and wet here. 9.1 for me think I have the post Xmas blues and diabetes grumps


I hope you feel better soon, I think this is the hardest time of the year!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning went to bed on 5.2 and two gingernuts , woke to 5.6 with a nice flatfish .


----------



## Ljc

Flo15 said:


> 15.9. I should have corrected before bed, live and learn!


Hope you’re not feeling too rough.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Wonderpeeps
Hope everyone slept well
Whatever you do today make sure you enjoy it.

Codefree say  5.7
At  4.50am

Wish everyone the best of days.


_Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal
with the intent of throwing it at someone else;
you are the one who gets burned.
- The Buddha_

_______________________________________________


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.8 before bed, definitely no hypos during the night but 14.8 at 6am


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.7 this morning. 
New Day, New Start.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A finger prick 6.0 vs libre 4.2 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning , absolutely shattered today, upstairs neighbours got a new washing machine last week and they persist in doing their washing at 10:30pm, cue bed rattling 
On the plus side have had my brekkie and cuppy, scanned my thunderball ticket and have a cheeky wee £10 win 
@AJLang I do hope you are feeling better soon! (((hugs)))
Anyways 6.1 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing  xx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone.sparkly white out here this morning. 8.1 this morning, odd after 6.9 at bed time and nothing eaten near that time. Wonder if it’s the dawn phenomenon- thank goodness for spellcheck. Have a nice day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all, 5.1 for me.
Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.0 here.

It’s miserable, cold and wet, wet, wet here in Northern Spain.  Keep warm ev1.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> cue bed rattling
> On the plus side have had my brekkie and cuppy, scanned my thunderball ticket and have a cheeky wee £10 win



Congrats on the Win @Kaylz  the most I ever win is £3 lol


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.2 for me today, feel better than yesterday morning after I had been for long walk I felt really strange was glad to get in, did a test and was 4.2 so assuming that had something to do with it.

Have a good day everyone.

Well done Kaylz on your win.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today, after a virtually sleepless night - went to bed at 11, finally dropped off around 5  Got to hear a lot of interesting programmes on World Service :rolleyes


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK nothing wrong with that, still £2 more than you spent on it , have to admit that's the first £10 I've had in a while, it's usually £3 with a few £5 but hey its better than nothing 
@Barbara W glad to hear your feeling better after yesterdays episode, its horrible isn't it
@Northerner I hope you feel better soon!
xx


----------



## Carolg

Hope you sleep better tonight Northerner, and well done on win Kaylz


----------



## Carolg

Barbara W said:


> Good morning a 7.2 for me today, feel better than yesterday morning after I had been for long walk I felt really strange was glad to get in, did a test and was 4.2 so assuming that had something to do with it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Well done Kaylz on your win.


Hope you are better today, take care


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.3 for me today, after a virtually sleepless night - went to bed at 11, finally dropped off around 5  Got to hear a lot of interesting programmes on World Service :rolleyes


Get better soon Northie, need you around here.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 7.4 which for me is high and no idea why!
Wishing you all a good Sunday


----------



## Carolg

Does the cold weather affect BG levels- maybe daft question


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Does the cold weather affect BG levels- maybe daft question


I am sure it does @Carolg  Mine have also been a little higher than normal


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Does the cold weather affect BG levels- maybe daft question


Yes, change in weather can affect them x


----------



## Carolg

I suppose it makes sense to need more energy to heat the body or maintain body heat. Bit like using central heating
The body is a clever wee machine especially when it works right


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

11.7 here. Not surprised - turns out I ripped my set out in my sleep and when I woke at 4 had to change it (half asleep). 
Hoping to come down slowly throughout the morning


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 11.7 here. Not surprised - turns out I ripped my set out in my sleep and when I woke at 4 had to change it (half asleep).
> Hoping to come down slowly throughout the morning


Hope you feel better soon my lovely! xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hello all!  Didn't test on waking today, but tested at 10.45 before my bacon sarnie, which was 6.0.  Decided to do a food test today as I haven't done one in months.  Will check the results at 12.45.


----------



## Barbara W

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.3 for me today, after a virtually sleepless night - went to bed at 11, finally dropped off around 5  Got to hear a lot of interesting programmes on World Service :rolleyes



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I was 7.7 this morning but as the day goes on it all seems fine.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today - slept OK then woke up around 2 am and couldn't get back to sleep again  I'm not poorly, just a lot of life stresses buzzing round my head at the moment with important decisions to be made, and as a natural procrastinator I find it difficult to just switch off  Thanks for your good wishes, everyone


----------



## Vince_UK

Lets' hope you get over this hump soon Northie, tis will be stressing you also


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning  Everyone.

Codefree say  5.8
At  5.20 am

Wish everyone the happiest of days.


_It is literally true that you can succeed best and
quickest by helping others to succeed.
- Napoleon Hill_


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A 5.2 house special after treating a 3.6 at 5am.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A 5.2 house special after treating a 3.6 at 5am.


Congrats AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today - slept OK then woke up around 2 am and couldn't get back to sleep again  I'm not poorly, just a lot of life stresses buzzing round my head at the moment with important decisions to be made, and as a natural procrastinator I find it difficult to just switch off  Thanks for your good wishes, everyone


Good luck with making your decisions


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning , absolutely shattered today, upstairs neighbours got a new washing machine last week and they persist in doing their washing at 10:30pm, cue bed rattling
> On the plus side have had my brekkie and cuppy, scanned my thunderball ticket and have a cheeky wee £10 win
> @AJLang I do hope you are feeling better soon! (((hugs)))
> Anyways 6.1 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing  xx


Thank you for the hugs Kaylz. They are much needed and appreciated. My BG levels went exactly the opposite way last night with a hypo at 5am!! But at least I managed to correct it to 5.2.
Well done with your win


----------



## Barbara W

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A 5.2 house special after treating a 3.6 at 5am.



Congrats on HS


----------



## Barbara W

Good morning a 7.6 from me today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you for the hugs Kaylz. They are much needed and appreciated. My BG levels went exactly the opposite way last night with a hypo at 5am!! But at least I managed to correct it to 5.2.
> Well done with your win


Congrats on the HS!  {{{HUGS}}} from me too


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark T

6.3 this morning for me, same as last time.

Nice to get some consistent readings, gives me something to work from.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.6 for me. Cold and frosty here.❄️Apparently-7degrees C


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 
Just catching up now, congrats on the HS @AJLang but sorry to hear about the earlier hypo, hope you aren't feeling too rough
Chilly and frosty here too @Carolg 
Anyways 5.9 for me today
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Barbara and Northerner


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> Just catching up now, congrats on the HS @AJLang but sorry to hear about the earlier hypo, hope you aren't feeling too rough
> Chilly and frosty here too @Carolg
> Anyways 5.9 for me today
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


Thanks Kaylz. I'm ok will just have a lazy day today


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A finger prick 5.9 vs libre 4.1 this morning. Not too impressed with this libre as reading 1.5-2.0 mmol lower all the time. At least it's consistent I suppose...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, why does Monday come round so quickly?! Its a 9.3 for me today and I have a fun filled day of meetings!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Not read any posts yet , so I hope you are all fine and any appointments go well.
Woke to 5.4 . Because I woke up late I was rushing and did something stupid with my jabs, will start a thread about it .


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A rather unusual 6.6 for me this morning.  Maybe it's a delayed Christmas liver dump!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.9 here x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Went to bed on 6.9, Libre trace shows I stayed out of the red all night, but was in the 4s as usual round about 3am. Libre sensor now ended, so back to finger jabbing for a while. I'm trying to do two weeks on, two weeks off, but I don't half get withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Ingressus

A new world record for me its an 8 for me this might seem a little high but for me its great went for a long walk down Redcar front yesterday must have done something


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me today, this cold I've got is messing with my numbers at the mo


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning  D World.
Very cold here today no plans to go out so stay warm all.

Codefree say  5.5
At  4.57am

Hope that everyone’s dreams and hopes become reality today.


_When you want something, all the universe conspires
in helping you to achieve it.
- Paulo Coelho_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. Trying a _green _smoothie this morning. Anyone fancy spinach and beetroot for brekkie?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . Hope you all have a good day.
After yesterday’s shenanigans I am very happy with 7.8 meter and 6.2 on new sensor.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and the number out of the hat this morning is 6.1 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.3 this morning. Trying a _green _smoothie this morning. Anyone fancy spinach and beetroot for brekkie?


I think I'll pass!   Enjoy! 



Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone . Hope you all have a good day.
> After yesterday’s shenanigans I am very happy with 7.8 meter and 6.2 on new sensor.


Phew! Glad to hear this 

Good morning  7.1 for me today, but after a much better night's sleep


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Well yesterday at 5am I was 3.6 after eating fish pie for dinner. Last night I had reheated fish pie with exactly the same portion size as the night before....but this time I woke up at 6am with an 8.3. Clearly no pattern.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  I see everyone seems to be on the go early today 
Its a vanilla thin induced 6.2 for me today
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.8 for me today. And I have no meetings (unlike the 4 yesterday!) so hopefully I'll get some work done.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 10.1 for me, but had fruit n fibre last night. Rest of box heading for birds


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A more satisfying 5.7 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all, 5.2 and feeling much better finally though still having some high numbers for no reason! 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Morning all, 5.2 and feeling much better finally though still having some high numbers for no reason!
> Have a good day all.


HS NJ Congrats


----------



## New-journey

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.3 this morning. Trying a _green _smoothie this morning. Anyone fancy spinach and beetroot for brekkie?


Actually yes! I am having green smoothies as well, how was it?


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Morning all, 5.2 and feeling much better finally though still having some high numbers for no reason!
> Have a good day all.


Good to hear! Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It was a libre 3.8 for me today (red all night) which will be low 5s in reality. 
This libre is exactly the reason I will never show my readings to my consultant or DSN.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Well yesterday at 5am I was 3.6 after eating fish pie for dinner. Last night I had reheated fish pie with exactly the same portion size as the night before....but this time I woke up at 6am with an 8.3. Clearly no pattern.


Putting it mildly It’s a pain in the whatsit isn’t it.  I think @Northerner needs to give the DF some brand new boots, nice concrete ones . 
I hope you can find the cause soon.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Putting it mildly It’s a pain in the whatsit isn’t it.  I think @Northerner needs to give the DF some brand new boots, nice concrete ones .
> I hope you can find the cause soon.


Thanks Lin. You are definitely right and I definitely agree about DF and concrete boots. I've got my diabetic review at the hospital this morning but I don't think they're going to be able to suggest anything. I guess they will say that it is because of the gastroparesis, but I might learn something new


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Thanks Lin. You are definitely right and I definitely agree about DF and concrete boots. I've got my diabetic review at the hospital this morning but I don't think they're going to be able to suggest anything. I guess they will say that it is because of the gastroparesis, but I might learn something new


Good luck AJ and keep us updated please


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Well yesterday at 5am I was 3.6 after eating fish pie for dinner. Last night I had reheated fish pie with exactly the same portion size as the night before....but this time I woke up at 6am with an 8.3. Clearly no pattern.



       Maybe moving about more, or less perhaps. I figure any movement counts for exercise. Even batting your eyelashes fast enough and long enough!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade here, too busy opening my cards.
7.5 here, meter reading not sensor, as my Christmas one ended yesterday. Not surprised, I was a bit higher going to bed, (9.1) but not high enough to be worth a correction though.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

New-journey said:


> Actually yes! I am having green smoothies as well, how was it?


    actually it was really good. Baby spinach that I'd thrown into the freezer last night. with a little soya yoghurt and beet root for sweetness, and some cucumber as well as celery.
     How was yours?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 10.1 for me, but had fruit n fibre last night. Rest of box heading for birds


    caution: I wonder if it has dried fruit, if the stickiness as hard to the birds to manage. I read somewhere that peanut butter can more or less glue the birds beak shut. I don't know if it would apply to the cereal though.


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck AJ and keep us updated please


Thank you Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Maybe moving about more, or less perhaps. I figure any movement counts for exercise. Even batting your eyelashes fast enough and long enough!


LOL I will have  to try that


----------



## grainger

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Well yesterday at 5am I was 3.6 after eating fish pie for dinner. Last night I had reheated fish pie with exactly the same portion size as the night before....but this time I woke up at 6am with an 8.3. Clearly no pattern.



I hate that! Diabetes is just stupid!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crappy 9.9 this morning, but I did hypo at 10pm last night so I may have overdone it a little.

Could really do with a good 11 weeks. Worrying now that I'm making a super fat baby in my belly!


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> caution: I wonder if it has dried fruit, if the stickiness as hard to the birds to manage. I read somewhere that peanut butter can more or less glue the birds beak shut. I don't know if it would apply to the cereal though.


It has wholewheat flakes  and dried fruit. Maybe for bin instead


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> It has wholewheat flakes  and dried fruit. Maybe for bin instead


@Carolg you could soak it in some warm water , the birds will still love it as a mash.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> @Carolg you could soak it in some warm water , the birds will still love it as a mash.


Ok, thanks will do that first thing tomorrow morning, in fact soak it tonight so I don’t eat it lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
I wish Spring was here, hate the Winter

Codefree say  6.1
At  4.55 am
unusually high for me,put it down to the weather

All the best for today everyone.

_Don't live down to expectations.
 Go out there and do something remarkable.
- Wendy Wasserstein_


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.4 from me.  Figures going down.  Maybe this 16:8 thing is working.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and through the square window this morning it's a 4.8.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning 7.5 this morning for me. 
Misty, foggy and damp looking (and that's just my eyes) but I'm away early and there's no frost.
Everyone have a fine day.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 today after toast last night. Halogen oven gave up, so evening meal mostly went in bin as finished it off in microwave. Good excuse. At least I fed the fruit n fibre to the birds
Have a nice day all


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Dark and cold and I don't like it! LOL, and to top it off the bin men are here already and as its recycling bin week all I'm hearing is glass bottles 
Anyways 5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.1 here...oops, overdid hypo treatment at bedtime. If hypos want to be treated properly, they shouldn’t sneak up on me when I’m already in bed! So there.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 12.1 here...oops, overdid hypo treatment at bedtime. If hypos want to be treated properly, they shouldn’t sneak up on me when I’m already in bed! So there.


9.1 here. Not quite as bad as yours, but same problem, overtreating hypo at bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today after a poor night's sleep.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 16.6 after dealing with a 1.5 hour hypo that started at 1am.


----------



## Flo15

10.7 after putting in  two units of rapid in at 4.30am.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.7 here - which is annoying as I corrected at 2am and yet still Waking too high. Hate insulin resistance.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Late on parade today but I give you a libre 3.8.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Peeps.
Hope everyone has a good day.

Codefree say  5.5
At  5.51 am

Let’s take a moment for reflection sometime during our busy days.
Copepod, forever alive in our hearts and in what you have left behind on this forum.  A true memorial to you, a warm and willingly helpful person.
Although I never met you, I will always be grateful for your help when I first came here and for that I thank you.
R.I.P

_"How can the dead be truly dead when they still live in the souls of those who are left behind?"
—Carson McCullers_


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning all!  A rather average 6.3 for me today.  I'm giving up this 16:8 fasting thing.  Had a good waking figure yesterday, but was higher than I liked during the day (in the high 6's).


----------



## khskel

Morning all a rather pensive 5.0 for me.

RIP Copepod


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today. Definitely seem to be stuck in the 9's in the morning at the mo.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

Wild weather here...waves of up to 8 metres and beaches closed! There goes today’s romantic walk on the beach with hubby. Filling my pockets with rocks for this morning’s walk...


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.3 here - here’s hoping I can stay under 7 all day today. Need some beautiful days before all my appointments next week.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. I expect I was lower an hour ago when I first woke, but didn't want to put the light on to test and disturb OH. I miss my Libre.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
6.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day! x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. It's a libre 4.1 today, so mid 5s in reality.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. In order to beat the nighttime hypos I dropped my basal by yet another unit. Good news was that I went to bed at 8.2 and woke up at 8.1


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.3 for me this morning. Will have to stop having toast late at night. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.3 for me, still doing loads of corrections and think the dreaded virus is still affecting my blood sugar though I am feeling much better. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.3 here - here’s hoping I can stay under 7 all day today. Need some beautiful days before all my appointments next week.


Fantastic number and hope you do stay under 7 all day, good luck for all your appointments next week.


----------



## Amigo

A round 7 for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone
Everyone have a GREAT day.

Codefree say  5.5
At  5.02 am

Enjoy Life..

_Formula to live your dream:
 1. Be bold. 2. Begin now, 3. No exceptions.
- William James_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.3 for me. Thank goodness it’s Friday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.4 was pulled out of le sac magique this morning.

Fresh code to write today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.3 for me today. And I'm glad its finally Friday!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre 5.8 / SD Codefree 8.1. And they’ve been getting on so well all week...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Another gloomy morning, it's about time it started getting light a bit earlier.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 
Slept like crap due to the feeling of swallowing razor blades  not feeling AS bad this morning though!
4.8 for me today
Hope you all have a lovely day!  x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> Slept like crap due to the feeling of swallowing razor blades  not feeling AS bad this morning though!
> 4.8 for me today
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  x


Hope you are feeling much better very soon @Kaylz


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4 for me, so no rapid insulin for my coffee.
Glad @Kaylz you are feeling a bit better.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A libre 4.1 this morning. Went to bed on 4.4 (libre) dead straight all night and no dips into red which is set at 4.2. Is that flat or what!
Still reading an average of 1.5mmol below finger prick.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling much better very soon @Kaylz


Thanks northie, men are now banned from this house though!  LOL x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  It's a nice round 6.0 for me today.  Only 1 strip left, more on order.  Just replaced my Accu-Chek lancet drum.  Still got 2 left in the box.  I bought this box when first diagnosed 2 years ago!  Good value for money.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I think I've now got my basal right, fingers crossed  7.7 before late dinner and woke with an 8.3  I'm going to run them at this slightly higher level for a few days as I start the amitriptilene in case I don't wake up in the night if I'm hypo.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  It's a nice round 6.0 for me today.  Only 1 strip left, more on order.  Just replaced my Accu-Chek lancet drum.  Still got 2 left in the box.  I bought this box when first diagnosed 2 years ago!  Good value for money.


Hehe! I am still on my first box after 9 years!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.6 for me today. 

Retinopathy testing day today - fingers crossed no changes, this will be my last one during pregnancy as long as nothing has got worse.


----------



## Stitch147

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.6 for me today.
> 
> Retinopathy testing day today - fingers crossed no changes, this will be my last one during pregnancy as long as nothing has got worse.


Fingers crossed for good results today.


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger good luck  x


----------



## pav

Something i have not seen for such a long time a nice 4.3 instead of the usual 7's and 8's.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone

Wish a successful day to all.

Codefree say  6.3
Accu-Chek say 5.7
At  4..23am
Codefree consistently gives higher readings than the Accu-Check taken at the same time off the same blood drop within seconds


_Courage doesn't always roar.
 Sometimes courage is the quiet voice
at the end of the day saying,
"I will try again tomorrow."
- Mary Anne Radmacher_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today. Off to London soon for a girly day with my best mate including seeing Lion King the musical. Can't wait.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Oh do return with lots of stories! 
I saw Lion King at Edinburgh Playhouse awhile back. It's great fun.


----------



## Stitch147

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Oh do return with lots of stories!
> I saw Lion King at Edinburgh Playhouse awhile back. It's great fun.


I saw it years ago when it first came to London, can't wait to see it again.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning all. Good news is 6.3 this morning. Bad news is, I'm in hospital. Evidently I broke my leg on Tuesday. I twisted my foot on Tuesday night. But didn't manage to get to the Dr until Wednesday. I guess I was hoping to get away with it. Well, I didn't get away with it. But it's a new hospital. And other than a cast up to mid thigh, it's going well. All things considered.
Silly Siadbh.
Bad Siadbh.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

6.2 here - happy with that after a 2.4 hypo at 3am.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning all. Good news is 6.3 this morning. Bad news is, I'm in hospital. Evidently I broke my leg on Tuesday. I twisted my foot on Tuesday night. But didn't manage to get to the Dr until Wednesday. I guess I was hoping to get away with it. Well, I didn't get away with it. But it's a new hospital. And other than a cast up to mid thigh, it's going well. All things considered.
> Silly Siadbh.
> Bad Siadbh.


Oh no!  I hope that you recover quickly!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope your leg gets better soon @SadhbhFiadh 
It's a 4.3 for me again today with another dead flatfish overnight.
 

Realised yesterday that I had inadvertently lowered my breakfast ratio from 1:5g to 1:10g (same as lunch and dinner) and had been doing it now for 6 weeks . Been fine though so I'll keep at it


----------



## Bloden

Aw, ow, oooh, ouch....poor you, @SadhbhFiadh. Hope you’re comfortable and your hozzie stay isn’t a long one. 

Morning all. 7.0 here.

Rain, rain, rain today...sun tomoz.


----------



## Kaylz

GOOD MORNING!  (sorry for the shouting but I'm losing my voice so its the only place I can be heard lol)
@SadhbhFiadh oh no sorry to hear your news, I hope its not too bad
@grainger hope your not feeling too rough now
Anyways 6.3 for me today 
@Stitch147 hope you have a fab time at The Lion King, I've seen the adverts and it looks amazing!!
Hope everyone else has a great day too!!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. I crawled out from the duvet and what did I see? A 5.5 staring at me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 11.2 for me. Not much different from what it was before dinner so I'm keeping fingers crossed that the basal is stable (at least for the moment) and that I can now go to bed on slightly lower numbers. Yesterday was first day in two years that I have been alcohol free and first time taking amitriptylene.


----------



## AJLang

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning all. Good news is 6.3 this morning. Bad news is, I'm in hospital. Evidently I broke my leg on Tuesday. I twisted my foot on Tuesday night. But didn't manage to get to the Dr until Wednesday. I guess I was hoping to get away with it. Well, I didn't get away with it. But it's a new hospital. And other than a cast up to mid thigh, it's going well. All things considered.
> Silly Siadbh.
> Bad Siadbh.


I hope you make a fast recovery.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning all. Good news is 6.3 this morning. Bad news is, I'm in hospital. Evidently I broke my leg on Tuesday. I twisted my foot on Tuesday night. But didn't manage to get to the Dr until Wednesday. I guess I was hoping to get away with it. Well, I didn't get away with it. But it's a new hospital. And other than a cast up to mid thigh, it's going well. All things considered.
> Silly Siadbh.
> Bad Siadbh.


Sorry to hear this.will they let you home with the cast on? Not bad or silly, just unfortunate.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hope your leg gets better soon @SadhbhFiadh
> It's a 4.3 for me again today with another dead flatfish overnight.
> View attachment 6349
> 
> Realised yesterday that I had inadvertently lowered my breakfast ratio from 1:5g to 1:10g (same as lunch and dinner) and had been doing it now for 6 weeks . Been fine though so I'll keep at it


Don’t understand this, but glad it’s been working for you


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. I crawled out from the duvet and what did I see? A 5.5 staring at me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Poet and don’t know it lol


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.9 for me today. Off to London soon for a girly day with my best mate including seeing Lion King the musical. Can't wait.


Have a wonderful time, you deserve it


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.4 and on my way soon to Bristol and very excited for the group meeting. I am sure I will learn loads and it will be very supportive and lovely to meet some of you. 
Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## AJLang

Have a great time New-Journey


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Still gloomy, who's got the sun and how much is the ransom?
My commiserations, @SadhbhFiadh. Hope you can escape from hospital soon.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.4 and on my way soon to Bristol and very excited for the group meeting. I am sure I will learn loads and it will be very supportive and lovely to meet some of you.
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hope you all enjoy meeting today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear this.will they let you home with the cast on? Not bad or silly, just unfortunate.


Yes. Physiotherapist and OT were here yesterday and helped me get into a wheelchair. They'll come by over the weekend to let me practice more, but I am going for discharge Monday. In patient transport!! 

Luckily, when my mother died about 5 years ago, I inherited a wheelchair from her (that's t the lucky part, not my mother dying!) that allows the legs to elevate. So no Red Cross wheelchair. 
But this bit is funny. Over the Christmas holidays, I told my husband we need to get rid of my mother's chair. And he was meant to be checking into where and how. Now it's lucky he was so slow organising the donation!


----------



## Carolg

13.0 today. Oh dear. Went out for tea. Apart from glass of mega sweet wine for new year from my neighbor, fish and chips and peas AND bread and butter pudding with custard,  soda water with slice lemon and lime, don’t know why my level was so high???. Answers on a postage stamp please.best thing I did was go to bed early and slept all night.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Yes. Physiotherapist and OT were here yesterday and helped me get into a wheelchair. They'll come by over the weekend to let me practice more, but I am going for discharge Monday. In patient transport!!
> 
> Luckily, when my mother died about 5 years ago, I inherited a wheelchair from her (that's t the lucky part, not my mother dying!) that allows the legs to elevate. So no Red Cross wheelchair.
> But this bit is funny. Over the Christmas holidays, I told my husband we need to get rid of my mother's chair. And he was meant to be checking into where and how. Now it's lucky he was so slow organising the donation!


Good on him. Good luck for Monday


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  I present to you a super 5.2 House Special. Makes me smile! 

Have a great time at the Lion King Stitch

I hope you are soon home and recover well @SadhbhFiadh -from a fellow plaster cast wearer! 

Have a good, fun meet up in Bristol with real diabetic people everyone who is going


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  My meters stuck with another 6.0 today.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  My meters stuck with another 6.0 today.


My meter has lost its 5’s and sometimes it’s 6’s and 7’s


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me after eventually managing to get back on here on my new phone. It kept saying it didn’t recognise me and locking me out! 

Lots going on with people...nasty broken legs, shows, meet ups, misbehaving levels. I’m pulling the duvet back over and may just stay where it’s warm and there’s no chocolate!


----------



## pav

Oh well yesterdays 4.3  might have been an exception as today back in the 7's with a 7.1 (


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks , where is everyone today? LOL
5.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 for me , I think the man from Del Monte would say yes to that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone

Codefree say  5.6
At  4.23am

Good day everyone.
My Son has invited me out for lunch today with family.
Guess I will end up paying as usual and there will be 9 in total. LOL



_You don't have the power to make life "fair," 
but you do have the power to make life joyful.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Mark T

6.5 again for me this morning. At least it's consistent!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.0 for me today. I had a great day out yesterday. Went to Southwark Cathedral, I've never been in there before, and its breath taking. I didn't have my camera with me yesterday so I'm definitely going to go back one day (very soon) with it.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.5 this morning. Could be something to do with the Thornton's mixed box of chocolates my husband brought yesterday. Blast. 
But the nurses will help make them disappear. I know who had the sweet tooth and who had not. 
Good luck! 
S.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a libre straight 4.0 this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning and 6.6 after 3.5 at bed time so happy I didn't overtreat. 
I went to the meet up in Bristol and loved meeting everyone and being with people who understand. I learnt so much and it was great fun. Sadly no photos wee taken! 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone,


----------



## Carolg

Oops. 9.3 this morning
Realised pistachios are high in carbs. Can’t eat 1 or 2
Also later had wee moser Roth bar

Got a fright when went to bed. Some little lovies were I think banging on my car and throwing chippy stones at my bedroom window. You know the one where you are scared to peep in case there is a face there. Had phone in my hand to dial 101 but they would have been gone by time response police have called eventually about damage before Xmas, so I will tell them when they visit.i wasn’t phoning 999. 
Used up the adrenaline doing studying instead

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late check in for me with a 6.3  

Sorry to hear about your fright @Carolg  It can be very disquieting when that happens - hope that's the last you see/hear of them


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Late check in for me with a 6.3
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fright @Carolg  It can be very disquieting when that happens - hope that's the last you see/hear of them


Thanks Alan. In summer kids across back heaved windfall apples across gardens. 3 panes of greenhouse broken. Woman next door gave them what for. I spent bout £80 getting a frame and netting around greenhouse, and lately old gent next door has been getting “chap door run”. I’m making assumptions but they are wee tykes. I’ve started leaving a lamp on in the bedroom so whoever thinks there is someone around, but wishful thinking on my part. My poor wee heart was beating I must admit


----------



## grainger

A crap 12.2 for me today. No idea why - possibly hypo’d in my sleep maybe?! Went to bed at 8.0.

Hey ho, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me. Sorry about your fright @Carolg - little  b#@+*¥’s!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Wish you all a terrific and fruitful day.

Codefree say  5.6
At  6.23 am

Stay Trouble Free Today.


_Kindness in words creates confidence.
Kindness in thinking creates profoundness.
Kindness in giving creates love.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Give me a 5, give me a 7. That's right 4.8. Post cat feeding slipped down to 3.6 so added glucose tablets to my breakfast.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

7.0 here today. Hope everyone has a good Monday - and it’s not blue for them!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 
Chilly start to the day and only supposed to get worse, with snow expected (I highly doubt it though as we've seen barely any here this winter)
Busy day ahead tomorrow so today I'm chilling on the sofa and wrapping up well! Haha
5.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Still no sign of the sun.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.3 for me today. I feel really tired today. With all the stuff that's going on at work also I am having to do the work of 2 people (sometimes 3). I feel like I need a week off just to sleep!


----------



## AJLang

13.9 this morning after a three unit correction at 3am which had zero effect on my BG level.


----------



## grainger

AJLang said:


> 13.9 this morning after a three unit correction at 3am which had zero effect on my BG level.



Hope they drop for you soon and you are not feeling too rough with it x


----------



## pav

A nice 5.2 for me twice in a week I now have seen a nice number.


----------



## Amigo

pav said:


> A nice 5.2 for me twice in a week I now have seen a nice number.



A House Special Pav! 

A 6.5 for me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> 13.9 this morning after a three unit correction at 3am which had zero effect on my BG level.


Hope they've settled now and your feeling better!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Wishing everyone a successful day in whatever you do.

Codefree say 5.9
At  4.54am


_The greatest mistake you can make in life
Is to be continually fearing you will make one
- Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## khskel

Morning all. My contribution to the BG lottery this morning is a 5.8. Must be a good one because the cats didn't budge it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a rather annoying 10.3 for me today. Morning numbers are annoyingly high at the mo.


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me. Have a good day all. Got a call for podiatrist foot check cancellation this morning. Long overdue but better late than never


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, just undercutting Khskel by a whisker.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.

To say it’s windy here is an understatement...IT’S WINDY!!! Hang on to your comb-overs folks.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

8.3 here today - slowly creeping up in the night again. 

Scan day today, then obstetrics and then diabetes team... fingers crossed everything still healthy


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.0 here.
> 
> To say it’s windy here is an understatement...IT’S WINDY!!! Hang on to your comb-overs folks.


Never mind comb overs bloden, I had haircut on Saturday and had been ruffling my short hair yesterday in frustration. Passed a mirror and spotted what looked like “oor wullie”  Had a giggle


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.2 and reducing my insulin after upping it whilst being ill.
Have a wonderful day everyone, 
Good luck @Kaylz as I think it is your consultant appointment today?


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 8.3 here today - slowly creeping up in the night again.
> 
> Scan day today, then obstetrics and then diabetes team... fingers crossed everything still healthy


fingers and toes crossed, except when at foot check. Good luck grainger


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 8.3 here today - slowly creeping up in the night again.
> 
> Scan day today, then obstetrics and then diabetes team... fingers crossed everything still healthy


What a day for you, hope it all goes very very well. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 8.3 here today - slowly creeping up in the night again.
> 
> Scan day today, then obstetrics and then diabetes team... fingers crossed everything still healthy


Good luck!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Me and @Bloden are just having a switch as she's taken my 5.0 from yesterday, I've taken her yesterdays 5.1 LOL
@grainger good luck with all the appointments hun 
Chilly and frosty start to the day, was supposed to be getting the bus at 8:30 for my first appointment of the day but Bruce's mate has kindly offered to take us so BONUS!! HAHA, then the consultant this afternoon, fingers crossed all is good there
Anyways hope you all have a lovely day!  x


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.2 and reducing my insulin after upping it whilst being ill.
> Have a wonderful day everyone,
> Good luck @Kaylz as I think it is your consultant appointment today?


Thanks NJ, you are correct  lol
Depending what is said I will do a thread this evening, if not much is said etc, I'll just update on this thread lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Me and @Bloden are just having a switch as she's taken my 5.0 from yesterday, I've taken her yesterdays 5.1 LOL
> @grainger good luck with all the appointments hun
> Chilly and frosty start to the day, was supposed to be getting the bus at 8:30 for my first appointment of the day but Bruce's mate has kindly offered to take us so BONUS!! HAHA, then the consultant this afternoon, fingers crossed all is good there
> Anyways hope you all have a lovely day!  x


Good Luck K.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Good Luck K.


Thanks my dear  x


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Thanks NJ, you are correct  lol
> Depending what is said I will do a thread this evening, if not much is said etc, I'll just update on this thread lol x


Will look out for your news and great you have a lift plus have Bruce for support, wishing you a helpful appointment and hope he or she recognises how many changes you have made.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Will look out for your news and great you have a lift plus have Bruce for support, wishing you a helpful appointment and hope he or she recognises how many changes you have made.


Not at the consultant until 2pm, my lift is to the job centre appointment lol, better than standing out there in this weather waiting on the bus that's for sure! LOL xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Bit late out of the blocks this morning but I present you with a 4.2.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I can see the sun!  Forgot what it looked like.  Anyway, it's a 6.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.3 today.

Off on the Fun Express to the foot ulcer clinic today. Please start mending you ......

I hope the other appointments today go well and are useful


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.3 today.
> 
> Off on the Fun Express to the foot ulcer clinic today. Please start mending you ......
> 
> I hope the other appointments today go well and are useful


Sending healing vibes your way Flower.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.3 today.
> 
> Off on the Fun Express to the foot ulcer clinic today. Please start mending you ......
> 
> I hope the other appointments today go well and are useful


Good luck, hope there's been some healing going on.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.3 today.
> 
> Off on the Fun Express to the foot ulcer clinic today. Please start mending you ......
> 
> I hope the other appointments today go well and are useful


Good luck @Flower, I hope the appointment goes well {{{HUGS}}}

5.7 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.3 today.
> 
> Off on the Fun Express to the foot ulcer clinic today. Please start mending you ......
> 
> I hope the other appointments today go well and are useful


Hope all goes well @Flower


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry I'm just catching up after my first appointment of the day
@Flower good luck my lovely!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck & all the best @Flower x


----------



## AJLang

Flower I hope that your appointment went well x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone who posted good wishes about my high BG levels yesterday morning.  They're still running high overnight but I realised today that it might be because of the amitriptylene.  So I'm going to wait a few days for my body to get used to that before messing around with my basals (again!).


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone who posted good wishes about my high BG levels yesterday morning.  They're still running high overnight but I realised today that it might be because of the amitriptylene.  So I'm going to wait a few days for my body to get used to that before messing around with my basals (again!).


@AJLang 
Let's hope AJ you get back to normak ASAP, must be stressful for you


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Vince. Yes I must admit that it is rather stressful.  But I feel better today after some meditation, relaxation stretching and buying myself a chick lit book to read on my Kindle (in large print).  I'm also now happily sitting in my craft room next to the Himalayan salt lamp that Mark gave me for Christmas and that is also relaxing.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Thank you Vince. Yes I must admit that it is rather stressful.  But I feel better today after some meditation, relaxation stretching and buying myself a chick lit book to read on my Kindle (in large print).  I'm also now happily sitting in my craft room next to the Himalayan salt lamp that Mark gave me for Christmas and that is also relaxing.


Love my Kindle. I forgot to pack it when I left Shanghai in December so it is sitting there. I am big of Amazon fan have loads of their stuff. Those salt lamps are extremely good was thinking about buying one for myself for the study while working. I should drop a big hint to my Son for my birthday but like everything else I guess it will fall on deaf ears. Reportedly they are a terrifc sleeping aid.


----------



## AJLang

Oh no Vince that's awful forgetting your Kindle. I use the Kindle on my iphone and love it - it's so easy to spend a fortune with Amazon - but they are also so useful for getting difficult to find things like bulbs for the salt lamp and also for my lava lamp.  I hope that you are able to get a salt lamp whether as a present or as a treat to yourself


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Oh no Vince that's awful forgetting your Kindle. I use the Kindle on my iphone and love it - it's so easy to spend a fortune with Amazon - but they are also so useful for getting difficult to find things like bulbs for the salt lamp and also for my lava lamp.  I hope that you are able to get a salt lamp whether as a present or as a treat to yourself


Old Age AJ. charged it forgot to pick it up. Amazon 1-CLick is lethal lol but Amazon Prime is value for money


----------



## AJLang

You are so right that 1-click is lethal and so is Prime because I love knowing that I will get the item the next day


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> You are so right that 1-click is lethal and so is Prime because I love knowing that I will get the item the next day


Use the Phone app lol you can get it in 1 hour


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Hope everyone slept well
Snowing here this morning, a light dusting but still snow.


Codefree say 6.3
At  5.23 am
Higher than usual for me but I didn't sleep to well lastnight so I will blame that.

Have a great day all.
_
Bad experience is a school that only fools keep going to.
- Ezra Taft Benson_


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

Just had scrambled eggs on toast instead of my usual porridge - and I’m stuffed! 

Hope your appointment went well, @Flower.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and I found a 5.3 in my stash of numbers for the meter. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

6.6 here today, still need more tweaking to get to my target of sub 5.3 in the morning. 

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10 for me today.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.2 for me today. Just a tad windy outside


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. The lightest dusting of snow outside. OH has to take the car in for service. Not a problem in itself as its a 4x4, but the courtesy car he gets to drive home in wont be! Hope the gritters have been out.


----------



## Flo15

6.4 here this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 
No snow here, apparently it's supposed to hit us at some point today 
Feel like crap haha, was coughing most of the night, head is pounding but hey I'll plough on haha
Anyways twas a 5.8 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys
> No snow here, apparently it's supposed to hit us at some point today
> Feel like crap haha, was coughing most of the night, head is pounding but hey I'll plough on haha
> Anyways twas a 5.8 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


I hope you can keep warm and that you feel better very soon.


----------



## New-journey

I woke up at 7 with a hypo of 3.7 , feeling fine now. 
Keep warm everyone, have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey since I got this rotten cold I've been roasting!! Haha
Sorry to see you woke up hypo but glad your feeling better now!  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 5.9 today.

Thanks for your good wishes and mending vibes. Foot still struggling to mend unfortunately , dressing put on and then plaster cast. To be continued.... the next thrilling instalment in just 6 days!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 5.9 today.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes and mending vibes. Foot still struggling to mend unfortunately , dressing put on and then plaster cast. To be continued.... the next thrilling instalment in just 6 days!


Sorry to hear this Flower, I'm sure I'm not the only one sending you lots of healing!! (if that makes sense, it does in my head! LOL) x


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 5.9 today.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes and mending vibes. Foot still struggling to mend unfortunately , dressing put on and then plaster cast. To be continued.... the next thrilling instalment in just 6 days!


Sorry to hear this Flower ~ you must be cheesed off by now ~ hope your next thrilling instalment brings better news for you ~ good number today take care now x


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> I woke up at 7 with a hypo of 3.7 , feeling fine now.
> Keep warm everyone, have a good day.


Hope you are feeling better now? Nothing worse than waking low I find x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.7 after a 2 unit correction at midnight. Off to the podiatrist this morning to see if there is any change to the existing neuropathy. Fingers crossed that it has stayed the same and fortunately it doesn't cause any pain


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 5.9 today.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes and mending vibes. Foot still struggling to mend unfortunately , dressing put on and then plaster cast. To be continued.... the next thrilling instalment in just 6 days!


Sending healing hugs, hoping in six days you have some good news.x


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Hope you are feeling better now? Nothing worse than waking low I find x


Thanks and feeling fine, have headache but managing to work well, I have the morning working at home which I love! I do hate waking up with a hypo but at least it was morning time, nothing worse than eating sugar in the middle of the night I find!


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.7 after a 2 unit correction at midnight. Off to the podiatrist this morning to see if there is any change to the existing neuropathy. Fingers crossed that it has stayed the same and fortunately it doesn't cause any pain


I hope it goes well and you come back with good news.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear this Flower ~ you must be cheesed off by now ~ hope your next thrilling instalment brings better news for you ~ good number today take care now x


Good to see you @wirralass  posting again, hope you now fully recovered and all is well.


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang good luck with your appointment today!  x


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.7 after a 2 unit correction at midnight. Off to the podiatrist this morning to see if there is any change to the existing neuropathy. Fingers crossed that it has stayed the same and fortunately it doesn't cause any pain


Good luck today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## pav

A weird night morning for me after tea last night I was 7.6, knew I should of had a light snack. At bed time had an extreme attack of the munches for my hypo treats and caved in had far to many I thought, three hours later and still awake  decided to test expecting the worst and I was 7.6 . It looks like I have a new hypo awareness sign in the wanting of munchies, wish I had tested now to see what my levels were at the time, finally woke up to a nice 5.3.


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> I hope it goes well and you come back with good news.


Thank you New-journey. I'm pleased to say that the neuropathy appears to be stable and the podiatrist happy with six month reviews. I did get told off because I hadn't been since last March...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz and Carolg


----------



## Amigo

Late entry and not been around so much lately. I’ve had to have an emergency appt with the GP this morning so wasn’t surprised when I woke up with a 7.9 or 7.6 depending which meter I believe. 
Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm.


----------



## AJLang

@Amigo I hope you're ok.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> @Amigo I hope you're ok.



Thanks Amanda. I’m afraid it’s just the Leukaemia doing what it does best...or worst! Appreciate your concern x


----------



## AJLang

I'm really sorry to hear that Amigo. Thinking of you x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Late entry and not been around so much lately. I’ve had to have an emergency appt with the GP this morning so wasn’t surprised when I woke up with a 7.9 or 7.6 depending which meter I believe.
> Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm.


hope you are ok @Amigo  Big hugs to you (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Welcome to the World.
Full blanket of snow here this morning
About 12cms deep,  won’t be going anywhere today.

Codefree say 6.0
At  4.23am

Wish you all a wonderful day.

_The only disability in life is a bad attitude._

_– Scott Hamilton_


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A house spesh here. 

Lots of sorting, cleaning, packing and head-scratching going on here.

Sorry to hear you’re having problems, Amigo. Hope you’re back to your usual self asap.

I hope your foot shows some improvement at your next appointment, Flower. Heal, foot, heal...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3 for me.

Hugs and healing wishes to everyone.

Have the best day you can.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A house spesh here.
> 
> Lots of sorting, cleaning, packing and head-scratching going on here.
> 
> Sorry to hear you’re having problems, Amigo. Hope you’re back to your usual self asap.
> 
> I hope your foot shows some improvement at your next appointment, Flower. Heal, foot, heal...


Congrats Bloden


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 
6.2 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies 
Chilly and frosty here but still haven't seen any snow  lol
@Bloden congrats on the HS 
5.5 for me this morning and currently wrapped up in a fleecy pj top with the heating on for an hour
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a libre 3.8 here. It's still reading on average 1.5 mmol below finger prick, but I expect it to become further adrift as I am into its last 2 days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Was woken at 4.am by huge gusts of wind wuthering outside. Now it looks completely still out there.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.5 at midnight with a steady rise to 10.5 at 7am. More playing with basals.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.6 and pleased it wasn't another hypo.
Keep warm and safe everyone affected by weather. Have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Sorry to hear about your unscheduled trip out @Amigo  I hope that things improve for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning all, I've landed on a 9.0 which I'll happily take. 

My cannula failed last evening unbeknown to me  so I ended up at 27.6 then over corrected and crashed to 2.6, still at least I know all the numbers work on my meter! 

Amigo I hope things start to settle for you soon

Always good to see an HS Bloden, best wishes for the packing


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning all, I've landed on a 9.0 which I'll happily take.
> 
> My cannula failed last evening unbeknown to me  so I ended up at 27.6 then over corrected and crashed to 2.6, still at least I know all the numbers work on my meter!
> 
> Amigo I hope things start to settle for you soon
> 
> Always good to see an HS Bloden, best wishes for the packing


Very sorry to hear about the cannula fail @Flower, hope the new one behaves itself! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Flower

Thanks Northerner  New cannula working too well! Just reached 3.3.

It was the fragrant Eau d'Insulin perfume that alerted me to my problem last evening as I was waiting for a new sensor to warm up at the time so was going it alone - and what a fantastic job I did of it too!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Woke at 9.30/with a mouth like the bottom of a budgie cage. Bed at 9 pm, slept till pit stop at 6 then back to sleep. Think the cocodamol was responsible, and probably reports of a bear hibernating in Leven. A happy enough 9.1 for me and don’t think bruising has spread on my face which is great. If roads are clear I will go to spec savers as it takes ages to get glasses made up. Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Late entry and not been around so much lately. I’ve had to have an emergency appt with the GP this morning so wasn’t surprised when I woke up with a 7.9 or 7.6 depending which meter I believe.
> Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm.


Hope it went well amigo


----------



## pav

Morning all, a lovely 4.4 for me.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A house spesh here.
> 
> Lots of sorting, cleaning, packing and head-scratching going on here.
> 
> Sorry to hear you’re having problems, Amigo. Hope you’re back to your usual self asap.
> 
> I hope your foot shows some improvement at your next appointment, Flower. Heal, foot, heal...


Good luck with your move Bloden


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> a mouth like the bottom of a budgie cage. /QUOTE]
> @Carolg
> 
> I haven't heard that expression for I don't know how long, I always loved it and so descriptive.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  'Twas a 5.6 for me this morning.  I'm testing porridge again today.  Last time I tested it, it was a success.  I'm giving it a second try today, but i've added ground linseed & mixed seeds & nuts to it.


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Good luck with your move Bloden


Thanks, @Carolg.  The ferry’s booked for beginning of Feb - does anyone know if dogs get seasick?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Thanks, @Carolg.  The ferry’s booked for beginning of Feb - does anyone know if dogs get seasick?


That is a very interesting question, set me thinking
I found this
http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums/f92/can-dogs-get-sea-sick-42745.html
and this
http://www.boats.com/on-the-water/10-tips-for-taking-your-dog-on-a-boat/#.WmCHIyPc_IE

Seemingly they can @Bloden


----------



## Bloden

Vince_UK said:


> That is a very interesting question, set me thinking
> I found this
> http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums/f92/can-dogs-get-sea-sick-42745.html
> and this
> http://www.boats.com/on-the-water/10-tips-for-taking-your-dog-on-a-boat/#.WmCHIyPc_IE
> 
> Seemingly they can @Bloden


Oh no!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me on this sub zero temperature day with at least 3in of snow overnight. 

Awaiting scans on varying body parts and results of full blood panel. Hoping it’s not going to mean an earlier than desired visit to the chemo cocktail bar so fighting some inner psychological demons but I’ll get there. Thanks for the supportive wishes from you good folks x


----------



## Northerner

Keeping everything crossed for you @Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you @Amigo



Thanks northerner x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope the scans and reports are all in your favour Amigo, and that the chemo can wait a while yet.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Bloden 
May help
https://pets.webmd.com/dogs/dogs-and-motion-sickness#1


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck @Amigo with the scans.
Well by porridge test wasn't as planned.  Leapt up to 8.3!  Last time I tested it was 6.3.  Did drop to 5.9 with 30 mins though.  Might try more double cream next time.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck @Amigo with the scans.
> Well by porridge test wasn't as planned.  Leapt up to 8.3!  Last time I tested it was 6.3.  Did drop to 5.9 with 30 mins though.  Might try more double cream next time.


Be interesting to see what it does to a "normal" person Mark. I wouldn't worry about that to much as it dropped very quickly.
Try the Alpro stuff it really is nice.
I am addicted lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've tried Alpro but wasn't that keen.  Haven't tried making porridge with it though.  Could be worth a try.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> I've tried Alpro but wasn't that keen.  Haven't tried making porridge with it though.  Could be worth a try.



We use Alpro Almond unsweetened for everything. I use Alpro soya yogurt as well.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> We use Alpro Almond unsweetened for everything. I use Alpro soya yogurt as well.


I am into the Almond unsweetened BIG TIME lol
Not tried the yogurt yet


----------



## Kaylz

Just catching up on things now @Amigo good luck with everything, hope it all goes well and in your favour, my fingers are crossed! xx


----------



## Carolg

Good luck amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning

Hope the weather is better for everyone still bad here.

Codefree say 5.7
At  5.06 am

Have a good day all
Got to crack on with my budgeting for China and I HATE doing that.

*Every wall is a door.
 - Ralph Waldo Emerson*


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 6.5 this morning. White stuff is still falling, but toasty warm inside looking out. Many snowmen on our street.


----------



## Bloden

Up at crack again, Vince!

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Sounds like the weather’s chucking everything it’s got at the British Isles...keep warm and upright everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Up at crack again, Vince!
> 
> Morning all. 4.2 here.
> 
> Sounds like the weather’s chucking everything it’s got at the British Isles...keep warm and upright everyone.


@Bloden 
Always Bloden. I have to speak to Shanghai who are 8 hours ahead and I have never been able to lie in bed once awake. Wake up, get up, COFFEE LOL
I am a morning person who steadily deteriorates mentally as the day progresses lol


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 for me.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

4.5 here - very happy with this but exhausted as realised latelast night I needed to change my set, the following set failed (to be honest I think I forgot to fill it properly - baby brain) so watched my numbers going up for an hour then gave in changed set again and then had to wait until I knew this one was working. Need sleep - my son of course decided 4.30am was a good time to wake up! 

But...it’s friday!! Roll on the weekend. I hope everyone is feeling good and had a great day x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> @Bloden
> Always Bloden. I have to speak to Shanghai who are 8 hours ahead and I have never been able to lie in bed once awake. Wake up, get up, COFFEE LOL
> I am a morning person who steadily deteriorates mentally as the day progresses lol



Ah, you have an extra step there. I wake up and reach for the flask of coffee on the bedside table!! Why wait all that time for the water to boil? In another room? At least 6 metres away!?


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Ah, you have an extra step there. I wake up and reach for the flask of coffee on the bedside table!! Why wait all that time for the water to boil? In another room? At least 6 metres away!?


Economy of motion...good  lol


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this sub zero temperature day with at least 3in of snow overnight.
> 
> Awaiting scans on varying body parts and results of full blood panel. Hoping it’s not going to mean an earlier than desired visit to the chemo cocktail bar so fighting some inner psychological demons but I’ll get there. Thanks for the supportive wishes from you good folks x


I hope that it doesn't mean that you need to visit the chemo cocktail bar Amigo. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.2 and it's Friday! Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 and it's Friday! Have a wonderful day all.


HS, congrats NJ


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Latest basal changes are starting to take effect. 7.7 this morning which is the best I've had since starting the amitriptylene  More basal tweaking tonight.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 4.5 here - very happy with this but exhausted as realised latelast night I needed to change my set, the following set failed (to be honest I think I forgot to fill it properly - baby brain) so watched my numbers going up for an hour then gave in changed set again and then had to wait until I knew this one was working. Need sleep - my son of course decided 4.30am was a good time to wake up!
> 
> But...it’s friday!! Roll on the weekend. I hope everyone is feeling good and had a great day x


Fantastic number but your night sounds exhausting, can you rest at all or is your son past having naps? 
4 30 is too early.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> HS, congrats NJ


Thanks!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a blooming annoying 11.3 this morning!!! No idea why! Sending love your way @Amigo.
Looking forward to tonight as we are off to the O2 to see Fast and Furious Live, hope I get a glimpse (or grope if i'm close enough!) of Vin Diesel as he will be there tonight as its the premier of the show.


----------



## Wirrallass

After a short absence my bg today is 5.6 and very pleased to be back in the 5's
Take care folks ~ I hope you all have a stress free and pain free day x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a libre 3.6 vs finger 5.6 this morning.
Sending you loads of {{{hugs}}} Amigo and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> After a short absence my bg today is 5.6 and very pleased to be back in the 5's
> Take care folks ~ I hope you all have a stress free and pain free day x
> View attachment 6435


Great WL


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> After a short absence my bg today is 5.6 and very pleased to be back in the 5's
> Take care folks ~ I hope you all have a stress free and pain free day x
> View attachment 6435


Fantastic number and good to see you back. I wish you a wonderful day.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this sub zero temperature day with at least 3in of snow overnight.
> 
> Awaiting scans on varying body parts and results of full blood panel. Hoping it’s not going to mean an earlier than desired visit to the chemo cocktail bar so fighting some inner psychological demons but I’ll get there. Thanks for the supportive wishes from you good folks x


Sending loads of support and good wishes, wishing you have positive results.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

New-journey said:


> Fantastic number but your night sounds exhausting, can you rest at all or is your son past having naps?
> 4 30 is too early.


 
My my son was an infant (when dinosaurs roamed the earth) I slept when he slept. But that was just the first 4 weeks. He was such an easy baby. I let everything else go by the wayside. I think that's much harder to do now, in our current Doing-is-Being society. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
No snow here but white with frost instead and VERY cold 
I'm more excited about Bruce's birthday tomorrow than he is! He's feeling a bit down about it! Thinks he's getting old 
Anyway's 6.1 for me this morning
Wrap up warm and have a great day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Kaylz said:


> I'm more excited about Bruce's birthday tomorrow than he is! He's feeling a bit down about it! Thinks he's getting old  xx



I think it's a man thing @Kaylz - my OH is the same


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Fantastic number and good to see you back. I wish you a wonderful day.


Thank you NJ and I wish the same for you x


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a lowly 3.5 today. 

Lovely House Special @New-journey  and lovely  to see you back @wirralass 

Have a good stable bg Friday all


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a lowly 3.5 today.
> 
> Lovely House Special @New-journey  and lovely  to see you back @wirralass
> 
> Have a good stable bg Friday all


Thanks and hope your numbers rise and you feel ok.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 and it's Friday! Have a wonderful day all.


Really well done on your House Spesh @New-journey ~ they're coming more frequently now aren't they ~ I would say that's good management


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you as not read any posts yet.
I had a dreadfully busy night last night, woke up exhausted. 
Had  a terrifying fast drive along the  A3, the engine caught fire, I had no breaks, and the car just wouldn’t slow down,  playing dodgems at 90 mph is not funny, Thank god I woke up before the crash 
Then I had the most beautiful roast diner with lost of crispy roast tattles, must have eaten ten of them, I was sad I had to leave some as I had no room left, I woke up starving and 7.1, most supprised it wasn’t higher after all that excitement and food lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> No snow here but white with frost instead and VERY cold
> I'm more excited about Bruce's birthday tomorrow than he is! He's feeling a bit down about it! Thinks he's getting old
> Anyway's 6.1 for me this morning
> Wrap up warm and have a great day my lovelies!  xx


BIrthday's?
I totally ignore mine if I can lol


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good to see you @wirralass  posting again, hope you now fully recovered and all is well.


Thank you NJ ~ thats kind of you  Not fully recovered yet so I'm just "ducking" in from time to time on this thread for the time being but looking forward to posting more often as and when.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you as not read any posts yet.
> I had a dreadfully busy night last night, woke up exhausted.
> Had  a terrifying fast drive along the  A3, the engine caught fire, I had no breaks, and the car just wouldn’t slow down,  playing dodgems at 90 mph is not funny, Thank god I woke up before the crash
> Then I had the most beautiful roast diner with lost of crispy roast tattles, must have eaten ten of them, I was sad I had to leave some as I had no room left, I woke up starving and 7.1, most supprised it wasn’t higher after all that excitement and food lol


OMG Lin
Thanks God you are ok


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> OMG Lin
> Thanks God you are ok


I’m just glad I woke up and realised it wasn’t real, the drive from hell that is.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this sub zero temperature day with at least 3in of snow overnight.
> 
> Awaiting scans on varying body parts and results of full blood panel. Hoping it’s not going to mean an earlier than desired visit to the chemo cocktail bar so fighting some inner psychological demons but I’ll get there. Thanks for the supportive wishes from you good folks x


Thinking of you Amigo and sending best wishes in the hope you won't need to visit the chemo cocktail bar, you take care now x


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this sub zero temperature day with at least 3in of snow overnight.
> 
> Awaiting scans on varying body parts and results of full blood panel. Hoping it’s not going to mean an earlier than desired visit to the chemo cocktail bar so fighting some inner psychological demons but I’ll get there. Thanks for the supportive wishes from you good folks x


What a worry for you. I hope it turns out that they are just being over cautious.
(((((( hugs))))))


----------



## Carolg

Woke at eight having watched tv in bed till 2 am, and pavements all frosty but doesn’t look like snow. BG 8.2 this morning so pleased with that. Thinking of doing some housework and making pot of soup today. Have a lovely Friday all❄️


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Fantastic number and good to see you back. I wish you a wonderful day.


Thanks NJ ~ I tested at 06.44am and 7.3 showed up ~ then tested again at 08.27am and up popped the 5.6  so I'm a happy bunny this morning


----------



## Flo15

6.8 today. Three days with the libre and every morning I am in single figures. I rarely ever have single figures in the morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a lowly 3.5 today.
> 
> Lovely House Special @New-journey  and lovely  to see you back @wirralass
> 
> Have a good stable bg Friday all


Thank you Flower its lovely to be welcomed back. I hope all goes well for you next week and you're given good news regarding your naughty foot, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A house spesh here.
> 
> Lots of sorting, cleaning, packing and head-scratching going on here.
> 
> Sorry to hear you’re having problems, Amigo. Hope you’re back to your usual self asap.
> 
> I hope your foot shows some improvement at your next appointment, Flower. Heal, foot, heal...


Well done on your House Spesh Bloden ~ you're obviously doing something right


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies
> Chilly and frosty here but still haven't seen any snow  lol
> @Bloden congrats on the HS
> 5.5 for me this morning and currently wrapped up in a fleecy pj top with the heating on for an hour
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Thank you Kaylz and you have a lovely day too ~ very nice number there todaystay warm, it's jolly cold out there still x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> BIrthday's?
> I totally ignore mine if I can lol


I've had his presents since before Christmas, I love giving presents  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz and you have a lovely day too ~ very nice number there todaystay warm, it's jolly cold out there still x


It's great to see you popping back in! 
Sorry to hear your still not feeling the best though 
It certainly is cold but I'm sure I'll manage to keep cosy today , no plans to go out so I'll be fine  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I've had his presents since before Christmas, I love giving presents  x


I like receiving presents but not for birthdays lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I've had his presents since before Christmas, I love giving presents  x


So do I K!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Thanks NJ ~ I tested at 06.44am and 7.3 showed up ~ then tested again at 08.27am and up popped the 5.6  so I'm a happy bunny this morning


Hello wirralass, nice to see you back


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 
Missed you here WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> It's great to see you popping back in!
> Sorry to hear your still not feeling the best though
> It certainly is cold but I'm sure I'll manage to keep cosy today , no plans to go out so I'll be fine  x


Thanks Kaylz ~ staying indoors in this inclement weather is the best place to be imo ~ hope you have lots to keep you occupied til your next venture outdoors!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I like receiving presents but not for birthdays lol


Not even if it was a stash of Moser Roth? Or a salt lamp? lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you @Carolg and @Vince, I apprec


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Not even if it was a stash of Moser Roth? Or a salt lamp? lol x



Well, Maybe will make an exception r two lol


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks Kaylz ~ staying indoors in this inclement weather is the best place to be imo ~ hope you have lots to keep you occupied til your next venture outdoors!


I was out twice on Tuesday and it's done my hands no good, the cold weather got to them and they are so dry and cracked now they are really sore 
Only got tv watching planned for the day (well will have to get the shopping list done for tomorrow too ) xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Well, Maybe will make an exception r two lol


Hmmm thought you might! Haha
xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I was out twice on Tuesday and it's done my hands no good, the cold weather got to them and they are so dry and cracked now they are really sore
> Only got tv watching planned for the day (well will have to get the shopping list done for tomorrow too ) xx


How about treating yourself to a jigsaw ~ that would pass the time away but can be frustrating at times but fun I used to love helping my girls finish off a jigsaw which usually was to fill in the mass of blue sky! haha!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> How about treating yourself to a jigsaw ~ that would pass the time away but can be frustrating at times but fun I used to love helping my girls finish off a jigsaw which usually was to fill in the mass of blue sky! haha!


Not a lot of room to do a jigsaw really and the cat just gets in the way, whether it be on top of what your trying to do or in the box! Lol, and hands are a bit too stiff with being so dry to try and fiddle with bits, I'm fine with watching Frasier, This Morning, Loose Women then Judge Rinder lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not a lot of room to do a jigsaw really and the cat just gets in the way, whether it be on top of what your trying to do or in the box! Lol, and hands are a bit too stiff with being so dry to try and fiddle with bits, I'm fine with watching Frasier, This Morning, Loose Women then Judge Rinder lol x


Ok you little couch potato haha!! Just don't let your eyes go too square will you!What are you using to help ease the dryness on your hands? I can recommend Neutragena ~ it's excellent for dry & cracked skin.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Fantastic number but your night sounds exhausting, can you rest at all or is your son past having naps?
> 4 30 is too early.



He hasn’t napped since he turned 2 . All good, I did get him back to bed and now he’s at school until 1 so I have a cuppa and sofa calling for a bit (need to get some studying done though!)
Awesome work with the HS!!

@wirralass fab number and welcome back 
@Amigo hope the scans go well today xx


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> He hasn’t napped since he turned 2 . All good, I did get him back to bed and now he’s at school until 1 so I have a cuppa and sofa calling for a bit (need to get some studying done though!)
> Awesome work with the HS!!
> 
> @wirralass fab number and welcome back
> @Amigo hope the scans go well today xx


Thanks grainger that's kind of you  I hope all is good with you and your pregnancy and hope your little bump is behaving. Also hope you're not too tired after your early morning wakeup call from your little boy x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade this morning, plumber turned up just as I was about to start reading this thread.
6.9 here.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Ok you little couch potato haha!! Just don't let your eyes go too square will you!What are you using to help ease the dryness on your hands? I can recommend Neutragena ~ it's excellent for dry & cracked skin.


Please don't go mad but I'm not using anything, my hands are never out of water long enough for anything to do any good 
I do have some E45 lotion and some Baylis & Harding cream I could give a go if it gets too unbearable though
Sorry for the delay in reply, I was getting a coffee sorted xx


----------



## pav

Morning all, back in my more normal range but on the lower side of it with a 7.2. I was expecting it to be lower due to yesterday hic up resulting in no tea and being 10.8 at 10:30 last night.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Please don't go mad but I'm not using anything, my hands are never out of water long enough for anything to do any good
> I do have some E45 lotion and some Baylis & Harding cream I could give a go if it gets too unbearable though
> Sorry for the delay in reply, I was getting a coffee sorted xx



Washing up gloves. 
(And a pinnie!! )


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Washing up gloves.
> (And a pinnie!! )


I don't like wearing rubbery gloves and as I have OCD knowing me I'd still wash my hands afterwards anyway x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ooops!  Forgot I hadn't posted my waking BG.  It's a 6.2.  After a shocking result with porridge yesterday, thought I'd better test my Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits again.  I have previously tested them with just milk, & my 2 hour BG was impressive (no rise) but at the 1 hour mark they spiked well into the 9's (a 4 mmol/l hike).  Well, with mixed nuts & seeds & a dash of double cream added,  my 1 hour peak was 6.9, 2 hours was 7.8, so a climb of 1.6mmol, so not too bad.  Would've been better if my starting figure was lower.  I might try just one instead of two next time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wakey wakey rise and shine folks ~ time to get up! Only kidding You all deserve to have lie in on this cold frosty Saturday morning so stay under your warm duvets & dream on!!! x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning
Hope everyone is warm and not having really bad  weather.
-3C here
Very strange today
Woke up at 3.42am, got up had a coffee

Codefree say 7.0
At  3.42am
Went back to bed got up at 5.34am

Codefree say 6.6
At 5.34 am

Highest I have ever recorded
Bizarre
Maybe shouldn’t eat before bed lol or is it the weather I wonder.
Have a comfortable day.


_*Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap,
 but by the seeds that you plant.
- Robert Louis Stevenson*_


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.4 on this cold dark morning, wishing you all a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. 6.8 here.

Lots to do this morning, but late lunch out with hubby planned.

Have a great weekend, ev1.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning to all. 
6.5 this morning for me.
I hope everything stays well.


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning
> Hope everyone is warm and not having really bad  weather.
> -3C here
> Very strange today
> Woke up at 3.42am, got up had a coffee
> 
> Codefree say 7.0
> At  3.42am
> Went back to bed got up at 5.34am
> 
> Codefree say 6.6
> At 5.34 am
> 
> Highest I have ever recorded
> Bizarre
> Maybe shouldn’t eat before bed lol or is it the weather I wonder.
> Have a comfortable day.
> 
> 
> _*Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap,
> but by the seeds that you plant.
> - Robert Louis Stevenson*_


Morning all. Vince, what were your fasting levels like on diagnosis? I see from your threads that you have got this thing under control really well! My FBG is 6.8 this morning - I’ve mostly had readings between 6 and 7 in the morning; usually around 6.4-6.6 and always struggled to get these down. The Dawn Phenomenon has always haunted me! Katie


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.2 which I'm really pleased about  Although the amitriptylene is clearly playing around with my BG's and gastroparesis because I was 12.5 in the middle of the night - fortunately I didn't correct it because otherwise I would have been hypo this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Morning all. Vince, what were your fasting levels like on diagnosis? I see from your threads that you have got this thing under control really well! My FBG is 6.8 this morning - I’ve mostly had readings between 6 and 7 in the morning; usually around 6.4-6.6 and always struggled to get these down. The Dawn Phenomenon has always haunted me! Katie


My Hba1c at diagnosis Katie was 78 last count 2 weeks or so ago it was 33
Since being back in the UK my levels have increased slightly and I think that is down to a couple of factors. Not being so active recently mainly because of the weather abd being stuck in front of th PC all day and,I have changed my diet dramatically. More carbs included.
I am back in China at the end of the month and will see what happens then.
I am eating more and have gained a couple of kilos.
That I need to address also haha.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

5.2 for me today

Have a great Saturday - I think brunch is in order today - the Waffle House is calling!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. My last day of my current low libre is giving me a 4.2 today. 
Sore fingers here I come again


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Chilly and frosty here yet again 
I'm joining @New-journey with a 5.4 this morning
@Vince_UK do you feel ok? The first signs of coming down with something can be raised bg's x
Hope everyone has a fab day! 
xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Chilly and frosty here yet again
> I'm joining @New-journey with a 5.4 this morning
> @Vince_UK do you feel ok? The first signs of coming down with something can be raised bg's x
> Hope everyone has a fab day!
> xx


I feel fine actually @Kaylz Thanks for asking.
I think it is down  to my eating far to much since I came back, my addiction to Moser Roth and less activity because of the weather and sitting in front of the PC most of the day. I did eat a plate of ham, cheese and toms before i went to bed lastnight lol. That has got to stop.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.2 for me today
> 
> Have a great Saturday - I think brunch is in order today - the Waffle House is calling!


Congrats on HS, brilliant number and you must  be pleased. Can I join you at the Waffle House, sounds the place to be! Have fun.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Congrats on HS, brilliant number and you must  be pleased. Can I join you at the Waffle House, sounds the place to be! Have fun.



Of course! Lovely place in St Albans - perfect for a relaxing Saturday morning


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.2 for me today
> 
> Have a great Saturday - I think brunch is in order today - the Waffle House is calling!


Congrats @grainger  HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 for me.

Wishing everyone a cool and dandy weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Back to gloomy weather after a couple of glimmers of sun yesterday.


----------



## Flo15

I don't know what happened or why but I was steadily climbing from 11pm where I  was 7.1 until I tested at 4 am and I was 13.5. Put in 3 units of rapid and woke at 8.15 am with a 7.1.


----------



## pav

Morning all, back in the 5's this morning with a 5.4


----------



## Mark Parrott

Afternoon all!  It's a slightly elevated 6.5 for me today.  My waking figures have been creeping up recently.  I'm blaming the cold.  @Vince_UK, the cold weather can affect BG levels with some people.  When I was on holiday in Crete last year, I really relaxed my low carb eating but BG was always in range.  At least I thought it was the warm weather that did it.  May have been the alcohol that helped too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Afternoon all!  It's a slightly elevated 6.5 for me today.  My waking figures have been creeping up recently.  I'm blaming the cold.  @Vince_UK, the cold weather can affect BG levels with some people.  When I was on holiday in Crete last year, I really relaxed my low carb eating but BG was always in range.  At least I thought it was the warm weather that did it.  May have been the alcohol that helped too.


I tend to agree @Mark Parrott 
My levels have been slightly higher since I got back to the UK and the much colder weather. I will find out when I get back to Shanghai at the end of the month. I am expecting a much lower range.
It is actually easier to eat a much lower carb diet in China, very little temptation lol. Here is it to easy to succumb e.g. the Moser Roth


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> very little temptation lol. Here is it to easy to succumb e.g. the Moser Roth


I read somewhere that somewhere in Shanghai there was a Zotter Chocolate Shop? They do bars of hand scooped chocolates etc that look absolutely delicious! I've been wondering whether I should treat myself to some as you can get it online, here's a link to their site, sorry its not the homepage but this was the product I'm currently looking at lol
https://www.zotter.co.uk/en/online-...olate-minis/detail/product/nut-delight-1.html
What do you think? Looks good eh! LOL
xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I read somewhere that somewhere in Shanghai there was a Zotter Chocolate Shop? They do bars of hand scooped chocolates etc that look absolutely delicious! I've been wondering whether I should treat myself to some as you can get it online, here's a link to their site, sorry its not the homepage but this was the product I'm currently looking at lol
> https://www.zotter.co.uk/en/online-...olate-minis/detail/product/nut-delight-1.html
> What do you think? Looks good eh! LOL
> xx


You should have left me ignorant of that fact @Kaylz 
You will now be responsible for me falling by the wayside.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Wow!  Just checked out that website.  What an amazing selection.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Wow!  Just checked out that website.  What an amazing selection.


Did you have a look at all the categories? Some of the nougat looks fab and also the sim bim cakes!  (I'm not trying to encourage anyone here by the way however I will take full responsibility ) x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I got overwhelmed, so haven't checked through all of it yet.  Nougat is something I really daren't eat these days.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I got overwhelmed, so haven't checked through all of it yet.  Nougat is something I really daren't eat these days.


Why not? I know that the walnut one at least is less carbs than the white moser roth  x


----------



## Amigo

I’m not posting levels at the moment because infection (of an unknown source) has my BG’s into the stratosphere regardless of food intake so I’ll have to ride out the effects. To be honest trying to get my massively elevated white blood counts and swollen glands down is more of a priority at the moment but I think the D is also sticking it’s inflammatory nose in!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m not posting levels at the moment because infection (of an unknown source) has my BG’s into the stratosphere regardless of food intake so I’ll have to ride out the effects. To be honest trying to get my massively elevated white blood counts and swollen glands down is more of a priority at the moment but I think the D is also sticking it’s inflammatory nose in!


@Amigo 
Thinking of you Amigo. Hope you improve quickly and settle down. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Thinking of you Amigo. Hope you improve quickly and settle down. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}



Thanks Vince, I do too. Tough times


----------



## Womanvsfood

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


5.7


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Why not? I know that the walnut one at least is less carbs than the white moser roth  x


Really?  I will check it out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning

Very cold here through the night
-3C
Definitely brass monkey weather.
Vince forgot to put water in the coffee machine lastnight, I had to wait for my coffee this morning . Silly Billy


Codefree say 5.7
At 4.35 am

Keep wrapped up warm.
Hypothermia creeps up unnoticed especially on we of a more “mature persuasion” in terms of years.


*Courage conquers all things: it even gives strength to the body.
 - Ovid *


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> I’m not posting levels at the moment because infection (of an unknown source) has my BG’s into the stratosphere regardless of food intake so I’ll have to ride out the effects. To be honest trying to get my massively elevated white blood counts and swollen glands down is more of a priority at the moment but I think the D is also sticking it’s inflammatory nose in!


Aw, poor you, Amigo. Hope you’re feeling better sooner than soon. 

Morning all. 5.1 here...ooo, nearly a HS.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A very happy 4.2 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Nippy one here again  heating and fluffy pj top on in an attempt to get cosy!
6.2 for me this morning
Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. On this drizzly day I give you a 6.1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 

Yesterday reduced my evening meal bolus from 1:15 to 1:18 in an attempt to beat the bedtime hypos 11.2 before bed aaaaaaargh, but despite this 4.9 this morning. Hurry up and get that sensor delivered Abbott.

@Amigo I hope everything subsides to normal levels.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> I’m not posting levels at the moment because infection (of an unknown source) has my BG’s into the stratosphere regardless of food intake so I’ll have to ride out the effects. To be honest trying to get my massively elevated white blood counts and swollen glands down is more of a priority at the moment but I think the D is also sticking it’s inflammatory nose in!


Amigo I hope that everything settles down very quickly x


----------



## Stitch147

Wishing you well @Amigo . xx
Its a 9.9 for me today. Had a great time at Fast and Furious live on Friday night, then we went to the model engineering exhibition at Alexandra Palace yesterday (hence not posting as I wasn't about yesterday).


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.3 here but I’ve literally just woken up (ops!)


----------



## Amigo

Thanks for all your kind best wishes everyone. 

It’s -4 here and woke to a much better 6.8 this morning. Antibiotics must be helping a bit even though I don’t know where the infection is originating! 
Got the scans tomorrow so fasting from tonight. Won’t get the results immediately though.

Have a nice day and keep warm x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Thanks for all your kind best wishes everyone.
> 
> It’s -4 here and woke to a much better 6.8 this morning. Antibiotics must be helping a bit even though I don’t know where the infection is originating!
> Got the scans tomorrow so fasting from tonight. Won’t get the results immediately though.
> 
> Have a nice day and keep warm x


Good Luck @Amigo


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo good luck, I've got everything crossed for you my lovely x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hey there folks ~ It's a rainy and bitterly cold Sunday (Well thats my good news over with!!!)
Dined out last night ~ 2 course Mexican meal ~ ruddy deeelicious ~ relaxed carb counting ~ bgl 5.9 post 3hrs ~ that's good enough for me Maybe I should switch to a Mexican diet ~ just a thought!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hey there folks ~ It's a rainy and bitterly cold Sunday (Well thats my good news over with!!!)
> Dined out last night ~ Mexican meal ~ ruddy deeelicious ~ relaxed carb counting ~ bgl 5.9 post 3hrs ~ that's good enough for me Maybe I should switch to a Mexican diet ~ just a thought!
> View attachment 6469


Nice thought WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops! Forgot to post my waking which is a fab 5.9 ~ that's put me in a good mood for the day So so good to be back in the 5's again Take care folks and I hope you all have the desired numbers today x


----------



## Kaylz

@wirralass nice one! How'd ya pull that out the bag? Haha x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass nice one! How'd ya pull that out the bag? Haha x


Thanks Kaylz I've asked myself that especially as I woke in the early hours ~ had a cuppa and 3 ~ yes 3 digestive biscuits ~ so maybe the 5.9 can be put down to an evening out at ChimmiChangers who knows?!! xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks for all your kind best wishes everyone.
> 
> It’s -4 here and woke to a much better 6.8 this morning. Antibiotics must be helping a bit even though I don’t know where the infection is originating!
> Got the scans tomorrow so fasting from tonight. Won’t get the results immediately though.
> 
> Have a nice day and keep warm x


Thank you Amigo ~ you too. Feel well soon hun and the best of luck tomorrow ~ nice number under the circumstances ~ hope your bgls stay that low again from now on as you have enough to contend with without that added worry, take care now x


----------



## Katieb

Afternoon everyone. A late posting by me (went back to bed with a cuppa) but 6.7 today (before the cuppa). Getting better by the day Katie.x


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, an in between one for me of 6.1


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks on this dark foggy Monday morning ~ a brrr 4°C out there. Stay warm and well ~ will be thinking of you today @Amigo, hope all goes well for you, take care.


----------



## Wirrallass

Surprise surprise I went to bed on a House Spesh but woke to a disappointing 6.1 but hey ho I have till tomorrow to improve that to get me right back in the 5's again. Will do me best


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Nice thought WL


On second thoughts a Mexican diet might have an adverse effect on my Cholesterol levels Will go on line to check it out.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.5 for me this morning. Hmm Just when I thought I was winning. Maybe just a blip. Enjoy the warm weather everyone. Above 0.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> On second thoughts a Mexican diet might have an adverse effect on my Cholesterol levels Will go on line to check it out.



I love mexican food. Not the spicy stuff, but ordinary home fare. I once had a girl who was from Mexico who stayed with us for about a year. She was vegetarian, but she said all the recipes she grew up with, meat was an add in. Mexican people just started adding meat when suddenly it became a tourist attraction in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning all, 4.9 and wishing you all a wonderful week.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning

All have a good time today.

Back on the Accu-Chek, have a tub of strips which I am not going to waste at the price they are. The Codefree ones I will take to Shanghai with me.

Accu-Chek say  5.2
At 6.55 am

Stay warm.
_
A well-developed sense of humour
 is the pole that adds balance to your steps,
as you walk the tightrope of life.
- William Arthur Ward_


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 3.8 for me despite knocking a unit off my evening basal. 3 dextrose tablets later and I've reached the dizzy heights of 4.0

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning
> 
> All have a good time today.
> 
> Back on the Accu-Chek, have a tub of strips which I am not going to waste at the price they are. The Codefree ones I will take to Shanghai with me.
> 
> Accu-Chek say  5.2
> At 6.55 am
> 
> Stay warm.
> _
> A well-developed sense of humour
> is the pole that adds balance to your steps,
> as you walk the tightrope of life.
> - William Arthur Ward_


Congrats on the House Special Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Congrats on the House Special Vince!
> View attachment 6474


ThankYou  @Northerner 
I put it down to your cat video lol  Hillarious


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

Trying 1:20g plus dog walk this morning - hope it works!

Glad to see your BG’s behaving, Amigo. Good luck with those scans.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.3 here today. Manic week ahead so hoping for a simple time D wise.

@Amigo hope all goes well today x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.3 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, why do Mondays come round so quickly?! Anyway, its a miserable 10 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
No snow last night, just rain that has frozen overnight so looks awful out there 
I'm joining @Northerner with a 6.1 today so budge up my dear 
@Amigo Good Luck for today
Hope everyone has a nice day!  x


----------



## Robin

Morning all. I put a Libre sensor on last night, ready to activate today, because my morning levels have been creeping up and I want to know why...so I was 4.3 on the meter this morning.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. I present you with a 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I've been stuck in the 6's for ages & don't know why.  6.5 today.  I think my liver has stored up all the naughty stuff I ate over Christmas & is slowly releasing it every morning.


----------



## pav

Morning all another one in the 6's with a 6.7 higher than I would like, but still better than the 7's and 8's I was getting before med changes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning

 Weather seems a little better here today.

Accu-Chek say  5.1
At  5.37 am

Off for a haircut later
Have a good day one and all.

_Always listen to the experts.
 They'll tell you what can't be done and why.
Then do it.
- Robert Heinlein_


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.1 for me. Went to bed on a 6.8 so looks like the evening basal is somewhere near.

Wind howling down the valley outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.7 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.8 here.

Today’s weather forecast is for sunshine...hope they’ve got it right.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 5.3 for me today.
Got a call from the hospital yesterday afternoon saying they had had a cancellation for a 10:45am appt with the diabetes consultant this morning, and did I want it? As I've only seen him twice since diagnosis and the last time was Sept 2016 oddly enough I said YES PLEASE!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 10.1 for me this morning. Back to work yesterday. Tired but fine.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 5.3 for me today.
> Got a call from the hospital yesterday afternoon saying they had had a cancellation for a 10:45am appt with the diabetes consultant this morning, and did I want it? As I've only seen him twice since diagnosis and the last time was Sept 2016 oddly enough I said YES PLEASE!


Good luck today greyhound gal


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Glad you feel on the mend @Carolg, but take it easy.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another frustration 10.3 for me today. Getting annoyed with higher readings again. But it pointless going to the dr's as I just get fobbed off as better readings during the day means that my HbA1c is at an acceptable level. Its just frustrating as whatever I seem to try doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Glad you feel on the mend @Carolg, but take it easy.


Thanks, I am fine, but realised how much a shake up I got. Consider myself extremely lucky


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today after a frustrating night - fell asleep straightaway then woke after a couple of hours, couldn't get to sleep again until around 4am and then feeling very tired on rising!  

Diabetes review today, wish me luck 

Good luck on your appointment today @Greyhound Gal 

Glad to hear you are feeling better @Carolg, but do take it steady! 

@Stitch147 - so frustrating for you! Might it be worth trying another Libre sensor or two? Do you know if it's a steady rise overnight or a whacking great liver dump? Hope things improve as we head towards longer and brighter days {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Good luck to you too @Northerner


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today after a frustrating night - fell asleep straightaway then woke after a couple of hours, couldn't get to sleep again until around 4am and then feeling very tired on rising!
> 
> Diabetes review today, wish me luck
> 
> Good luck on your appointment today @Greyhound Gal
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better @Carolg, but do take it steady!
> 
> @Stitch147 - so frustrating for you! Might it be worth trying another Libre sensor or two? Do you know if it's a steady rise overnight or a whacking great liver dump? Hope things improve as we head towards longer and brighter days {{{HUGS}}}


Might be worth a try with the libre again. Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Stitch147

Oh and good luck for today @Northerner


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today after a frustrating night - fell asleep straightaway then woke after a couple of hours, couldn't get to sleep again until around 4am and then feeling very tired on rising!
> 
> Diabetes review today, wish me luck
> 
> Good luck on your appointment today @Greyhound Gal
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better @Carolg, but do take it steady!
> 
> @Stitch147 - so frustrating for you! Might it be worth trying another Libre sensor or two? Do you know if it's a steady rise overnight or a whacking great liver dump? Hope things improve as we head towards longer and brighter days {{{HUGS}}}


Terrible when we have nights like that 
Good luck with the review @Northerner 
Keep us posted


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 5.3 for me today.
> Got a call from the hospital yesterday afternoon saying they had had a cancellation for a 10:45am appt with the diabetes consultant this morning, and did I want it? As I've only seen him twice since diagnosis and the last time was Sept 2016 oddly enough I said YES PLEASE!


Good luck @Greyhound Gal 
Sure everything will be positive


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

7.3 here today - apparently I’ve started dreaming about diabetes now which is weird, especially as I saw my DSN and she told me my hba1c was 28 and they were really happy and I should have pizza to celebrate - I’ve clearly lost the plot!

@Northerner hope your review is more normal! Good luck today x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I'm sure it'll be fine thanks @Vince_UK . The first time I met him I thought he was an arrogant *^#**. The second time I saw him, I had joined this forum, learnt loads and went in asking about MDI and carb counting. When he saw that Iwanted to take control and responsibility he changed completely and is actually quite a nice chap.
The only thing that concerns me is that he has said before that if I got below 48 he would be referring me back solely into GP care which worries me as they have no diabetes knowledge, so I will challenge that if he tries it!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovely lot 
Crap night sleep, pulled a muscle in my ankle the other day and the pain has been twinging and niggling ever since, easy enough to deal with but went to bed last night and it started twitching, not so easy to ignore! LOL
@Greyhound Gal and @Northerner good luck with the appointments today 
Anyways it was a 5.0 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!  x


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another frustration 10.3 for me today. Getting annoyed with higher readings again. But it pointless going to the dr's as I just get fobbed off as better readings during the day means that my HbA1c is at an acceptable level. Its just frustrating as whatever I seem to try doesn't make a difference.


Hugs Stitch x


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Hugs Stitch x


Thanks AJ, hope all is good with you. X


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your appointments Greyhound Gal and Northerner


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks AJ, hope all is good with you. X


Thank you Stitch x


----------



## New-journey

5.1 for me, good luck everyone with appointments and hope those struggling have a better day. 
Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning
> 
> All have a good time today.
> 
> Back on the Accu-Chek, have a tub of strips which I am not going to waste at the price they are. The Codefree ones I will take to Shanghai with me.
> 
> Accu-Chek say  5.2
> At 6.55 am
> 
> Stay warm.
> _
> A well-developed sense of humour
> is the pole that adds balance to your steps,
> as you walk the tightrope of life.
> - William Arthur Ward_



Do you find a difference?


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovely lot
> Crap night sleep, pulled a muscle in my ankle the other day and the pain has been twinging and niggling ever since, easy enough to deal with but went to bed last night and it started twitching, not so easy to ignore! LOL
> @Greyhound Gal and @Northerner good luck with the appointments today
> Anyways it was a 5.0 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!  x


I hope your ankle feels better soon x


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Do you find a difference?


I find the Codefree always gives a slightly higher reading


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm sure it'll be fine thanks @Vince_UK . The first time I met him I thought he was an arrogant *^#**. The second time I saw him, I had joined this forum, learnt loads and went in asking about MDI and carb counting. When he saw that Iwanted to take control and responsibility he changed completely and is actually quite a nice chap.
> The only thing that concerns me is that he has said before that if I got below 48 he would be referring me back solely into GP care which worries me as they have no diabetes knowledge, so I will challenge that if he tries it!


Good, fight for what you know is best for you @Greyhound Gal


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another frustration 10.3 for me today. Getting annoyed with higher readings again. But it pointless going to the dr's as I just get fobbed off as better readings during the day means that my HbA1c is at an acceptable level. Its just frustrating as whatever I seem to try doesn't make a difference.



I have that too, high-ish mornings but decent HbA1c. There not interested. They have so many people who are type two with bloods running in 50s & 60s (practice nurses, not D.) They consider a complainer (Don't complain, most people have...) 
I'm not worthy of their opinion. (Sarcasm, I know my own worth!) 
S.


----------



## Northerner

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I have that too, high-ish mornings but decent HbA1c. There not interested. They have so many people who are type two with bloods running in 50s & 60s (practice nurses, not D.) They consider a complainer (Don't complain, most people have...)
> I'm not worthy of their opinion. (Sarcasm, I know my own worth!)
> S.


I've certainly heard that view expressed here before - many GPs and practice nurses are so accustomed to seeing people with poor control, they have lower expectations generally of what people can achieve, so think anything better than that expectation must be nothing to worry about


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> I find the Codefree always gives a slightly higher reading


My husband will be glad to know that! He's used the codefree, and always runs higher than I do.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 for me this morning. 
Good luck to all today. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> My husband will be glad to know that! He's used the codefree, and always runs higher than I do.


I am glad you said that also as I usually always accept the Accu-Chek one lol because it is lower.
I have tested at the same time on both meters off the same blood drop within 1 second and get different results.
I think the Accu-Chek is a little more sophisticated in technology but the Codefree does its job also. It is also more expensive as are the strips.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a more acceptable 6.1 for me today. @Vince_UK, I find most people on here say the Codefree read higher than other meters, but for me it was the other way round.  I had am Accu-Chek & another one that both read higher than the Codefree.

Good luck to everyone who has appts yoday.
@Stitch147  it must be so frustrating getting these high figures.  Your BG's were coming down lovely.  How annoying.  Hope you find out what's going on.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 on the Libre this morning. This is what I like to see, when I started it yesterday, unfortunately I think I've put it right where I squish it most in the night, because I had a couple of dips into the 3s overnight, which corrected themselves after half an hour and carried on as normal.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a more acceptable 6.1 for me today. @Vince_UK, I find most people on here say the Codefree read higher than other meters, but for me it was the other way round.  I had am Accu-Chek & another one that both read higher than the Codefree.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has appts yoday.
> @Stitch147  it must be so frustrating getting these high figures.  Your BG's were coming down lovely.  How annoying.  Hope you find out what's going on.


It is mainly psychological I feel now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Weather improving here
Weather deteriorating in Shanghai, snow forecast there this week , I cannot escape the stuff.

Accu-Chek say  5.4
At  4.12 am

Dentist today for gob MOT before back to Shanghai
Have a good day one and all

_Joy is what happens to us when we allow ourselves to recognise how good things really are.
- Marianne Williamson

  _


----------



## Northerner

Hope you pass the dentist MOT @Vince_UK 

Good morning  5.7 for me today, after another one of 'those nights' - slept well, then woke at 1, then no sleep until around 3:30  Very wild and windy outside here - again! Seems to be the prominent feature of the weather down here this winter, I thought the winds were supposed to come in March?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Hope you pass the dentist MOT @Vince_UK
> 
> Good morning  5.7 for me today, after another one of 'those nights' - slept well, then woke at 1, then no sleep until around 3:30  Very wild and windy outside here - again! Seems to be the prominent feature of the weather down here this winter, I thought the winds were supposed to come in March?


Thanks Northie


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hope you pass the dentist MOT @Vince_UK
> 
> Good morning  5.7 for me today, after another one of 'those nights' - slept well, then woke at 1, then no sleep until around 3:30  Very wild and windy outside here - again! Seems to be the prominent feature of the weather down here this winter, I thought the winds were supposed to come in March?


Same here Northie It's been very windy here all night too ~ in fact I think its blowing gale force now and to make matters worse its lashing it down


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ hope you all had a good nights sleep and not kept awake by the gales ~ haven't tested my waking coz I've been awake all night ~ again!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.1 for me. Wet ad cold here this morning. Hope you get a wee doze wirralass and And northie, and a good dentist appointment vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 9.1 for me. Wet ad cold here this morning. Hope you get a wee doze wirralass and And northie, and a good dentist appointment vince


Thanks @Carolg 
I am just going to start sending them to him in the mail soon lol 
Save the trip


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me and the Aire valley is doing a fair impression of a wind tunnel.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 9.1 for me. Wet ad cold here this morning. Hope you get a wee doze wirralass and And northie, and a good dentist appointment vince


Morning Carol thank you ~ 9.1 nothing to worry about hun you're still in single numbers ~ hope you're feeling much better now after your fall x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A 3.9 hypo at 3am (caused by the gastroparesis), a lovely 6.9 at 4.30am and a flipping 10.7 at 7.20am (again caused by the gastroparesis). I can't wait for the anti nausea mess to kick in


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. It’s 7.0 heaven here.

Windy here too - indoors especially...must change Gwen’s dog food.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me on this blustery Wednesday morning. I didn't get that job I went for at London Zoo, oh well.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Morning Carol thank you ~ 9.1 nothing to worry about hun you're still in single numbers ~ hope you're feeling much better now after your fall x


Thanks wirralass, feeling ok. Now have been seen, bruising healing really well, and not taking pain killers. Body getting back to normal. First day back to work was really tiring, but ok now. People are lovely


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.7 for me on this blustery Wednesday morning. I didn't get that job I went for at London Zoo, oh well.


Sorry to hear that stitch. Better luck for next job interview


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.7 for me on this blustery Wednesday morning. I didn't get that job I went for at London Zoo, oh well.


Sorry about that Stitch but there wlll always be other opportunities.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, blustery here too, hopfully there aren't any more trees to come down after the last gale.
5.3 here fifteen minutes ago, 6.1 now and rising.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.3 here today, appears I’m starting to creep as was 5.7 at 3.45am.

Anyone a morning person who wants to deal with my hyperactive child in the mornings so I can wake up in peace?

@Stitch147 sorry to hear but hope something even better will come along for you


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Seems I can complain that I've got the same weather as you lot for once, was woken by the sound of bins being blown over etc, not looked out the front yet but I assume there will be a good few on the road as its bin day today! 
Anyways its a 5.6 for me this morning
Wrap up warm and stay safe my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Very windy here still as well. A 6.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 6.0 today. 

Off to the foot ulcer clinic Mary Poppins style, better put some weights in my pockets! Mend you #%$*. please. !


----------



## Vince_UK

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 6.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic Mary Poppins style, better put some weights in my pockets! Mend you #%$*. please. !


Good luck Flower, hope they can improve things for you quickly


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 6.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic Mary Poppins style, better put some weights in my pockets! Mend you #%$*. please. !


Good luck my lovely! Fingers crossed there's some great news from you later!  x


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.7 for me on this blustery Wednesday morning. I didn't get that job I went for at London Zoo, oh well.


Aw really sorry to hear that Stitch  Hopefully though, you have learned something from the experience that will help you out for the next job you go for


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 6.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic Mary Poppins style, better put some weights in my pockets! Mend you #%$*. please. !


Hoping for healing @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Sending love & positive vibes @Flower, shall be thinking of you xx


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  it's a 6.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot ulcer clinic Mary Poppins style, better put some weights in my pockets! Mend you #%$*. please. !


Good luck flower. XX
And for all the Guardians of the Galaxy fans out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A not too shabby 6.0 this morning.  Was expecting higher as I awoke with a pounding headache.  Gone very dark outside, wind blowing & rain is hammering it down.


----------



## pav

Hope all goes well for you Flower with your appointment.

One of those mornings for me with a 7.7, went for a meal with a beautiful lady last night as I am the a young 60 today, service was a bit slow though company was great and forgot to take my meds before or take them with me. Never took the gliclazide when I got home, in case it worked over time, think I would of been hypo this morning if I took them.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry @Stitch147 that you didn't get this job but hoping that you get a really good job x
@Flower all the best with your appointment x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope all is well with everyone today.

Accu-Chek say  5.2 
At  5.46 am

Everyone take care

_When I was 40, I thought I'd never make 50.
 And at 50 I thought the frosting on the cake would be 60.
At 60, I was still going strong and enjoying everything.
- Gloria Stuart_


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ the gales have abated here. Self memo: inspect the garden and the house roof for any damage ~ take care folks hope you all have a positive and stress free day x


----------



## Wirrallass

6.1 for me today which is fine considering
Another self memo: I must not  have bedtime snacks!  I must not have bedtime snacks! I must not have bedtime snacks!


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone today.
> 
> Accu-Chek say  5.2
> At  5.46 am
> 
> Everyone take care
> 
> _When I was 40, I thought I'd never make 50.
> And at 50 I thought the frosting on the cake would be 60.
> At 60, I was still going strong and enjoying everything.
> - Gloria Stuart_


House Special!


----------



## AJLang

I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ever going to have an overnight straight line again!! Woke up at midnight with a 13.9. Did a cannula change and corrected. Woke up at 6.20 with a 3.3.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ever going to have an overnight straight line again!! Woke up at midnight with a 13.9. Did a cannula change and corrected. Woke up at 6.20 with a 3.3.


Hope things stabilise for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Vince_UK

Seems a  tough time for you AJ


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A tubby little 5.0 for me.

Having a lot of weather here...

Hope foot clinic went well, Flower.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I’ve not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everyone. 
Started a new sensor the other day it was well out more than 4.0 mmol either way  for the first 24 hrs , when I threatened it with phoning Abbott for them to stand it in their naughty corner  it decided to start behaving itself. Woke to  a well deserved  8.0 on meter , 8.9 on Libre


----------



## khskel

Morning all, no waking reading this morning due to flat battery but post cats and pre my breakfast it's a 6 on the dot.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 6.4 here.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner  Vince it's "just" the diabetes gastroparesis, it refuses to play nice. But I'm lucky to be doing as well as I am after 9 years with gastroparesis - thank goodness for the pump, on injections my BG's were easily going into the 20's and 30's or crashing  down and that was even with getting up for 3am injections when I was working.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 10.0 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.6 today for me.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.7 and after a few weeks at home, starting working away today for a few days. 
Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.7 and after a few weeks at home, starting working away today for a few days.
> Have a good Thursday everyone.


Safe travels


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here ten minutes ago, made the mistake of getting out of bed, 7.6 now. At least this Libre is telling me my higher morning readings are 'just' Feet hit the floor effect, I had a flat line overnight.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.3 for me today. Not in the office today as I have my retinopathy appointment at 11. Can I get away without the eye drops for the third time?!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 9.3 for me today. Not in the office today as I have my retinopathy appointment at 11. Can I get away without the eye drops for the third time?!


Good Luck Stitch


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 
Still a tad windy here but meant to calm down as the at goes on, supposedly we're supposed to get a rather nice day tomorrow but we'll wait and see 
Snap @Robin 5.8 here too
Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> Still a tad windy here but meant to calm down as the at goes on, supposedly we're supposed to get a rather nice day tomorrow but we'll wait and see
> Snap @Robin 5.8 here too
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!  x


Thanks Kaylz you too ~ another nice number there ~ you're obviously doing something right good for you. Has your hand cream been delivered yet? xx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks Kaylz you too ~ another nice number there ~ you're obviously doing something right good for you. Has your hand cream been delivered yet? xx


It's not even been ordered yet! lol, the woman is coming for the Avon book at some point today then I will get it the 15th February, should have enough of the Neutrogena to last me until then, hopefully  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I'm still stuck in the 6's.  Today it's 6.5.  At least it is sunny outside.


----------



## pav

Morning all, back into numbers I like this morning with a 4.9. Tryied something different for tea last night, poached smoked haddock, backed spud and peas. Not my normal thinking of a meal, thanks to a special friend and with their help, looking at other options for meals.


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 8.1 for me but I do seem to be in the grip of systemic infection/inflammation, the origin of which isn’t yet clear. Had the ultrasound results back which has led to a full body CT being ordered. Apparently my spleen is bigger than Donald Trump’s ego!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A nasty 8.1 for me but I do seem to be in the grip of systemic infection/inflammation, the origin of which isn’t yet clear. Had the ultrasound results back which has led to a full body CT being ordered. Apparently my spleen is bigger than Donald Trump’s ego!


Not possible!   I hope they can get to the bottom of it soon @Amigo, and that there is an effective treatment


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Not possible!   I hope they can get to the bottom of it soon @Amigo, and that there is an effective treatment



Thanks northerner. Unfortunately there isn’t an effective treatment for the spleen in my condition, it’s the vacation of choice for the errant lymphocytes and only chemo shifts them. However, I’ll know more after the CT scan. How I hate the litres of gunk they give you to swallow for it. My husband had to go out because smoothies make him heave!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A nasty 8.1 for me but I do seem to be in the grip of systemic infection/inflammation, the origin of which isn’t yet clear. Had the ultrasound results back which has led to a full body CT being ordered. Apparently my spleen is bigger than Donald Trump’s ego!


@Amigo 
{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} Amigo
You are made of strong stuff, I am sure everything will be fine and they will resolve it quickly


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} Amigo
> You are made of strong stuff, I am sure everything will be fine and they will resolve it quickly



Thanks Vince but this isn’t something that resolves quickly I’m afraid. 

Not long before you’re back to Shanghai. Hope the cat doesn’t give you the cold shoulder when you arrive!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Thanks Vince but this isn’t something that resolves quickly I’m afraid.
> 
> Not long before you’re back to Shanghai. Hope the cat doesn’t give you the cold shoulder when you arrive!


Fly next Wednesday lunchtime from Newcastle arrive Shanghai Thursday 21.00 China time which is about 11 am UK time,have 9 hours in Dubai. I will be jetlagged and extremely grumpy and when Vince is grumpy, he is grumpy. WIll go into the office on Friday but I haven't told them that yet and maybe will not, just arrive
I expect the cat to ignore me especially after her visit to the vets.
I will start the "Food Porn" again.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.1 today.

Thanks for all the healing wishes yesterday, my foot is still struggling to heal as the damage is on a part  of my heel where I needed a skin graft previously so lots of scar tissue. Next episode..  same time next week.

I hope all goes well with your retinopathy appointment Stitch, I've brought the sun out specially for you! 

Best wishes Amigo, I'm sending positive vibes back at you


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.1 today.
> 
> Thanks for all the healing wishes yesterday, my foot is still struggling to heal as the damage is on a part  of my heel where I needed a skin graft previously so lots of scar tissue. Next episode..  same time next week.
> 
> I hope all goes well with your retinopathy appointment Stitch, I've brought the sun out specially for you!
> 
> Best wishes Amigo, I'm sending positive vibes back at you



Those good vibes are bouncing between us Flower. Catch some and I hope that foot starts to heal for you. It must seem like an unrelenting and painful problem x


----------



## AJLang

@Flower  and @Amigo  you two can kick a** well maybe not quite literally but I know you will both kick the butts of these latest problems. Lots of love and hugs for both of you xx


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> @Flower  and @Amigo  you two can kick a** well maybe not quite literally but I know you will both kick the butts of these latest problems. Lots of love and hugs for both of you xx



Thanks AJ. Let’s not have @Flower kicking anything, she might fall on me and I’ve got a dodgy spleen! 

Thanks for your kind words however, well received x


----------



## AJLang

Lol Amigo I was thinking of how to phrase it hence why the "not quite literally" and we definitely don't want her falling on your spleen


----------



## pav

Morning all, way to early for me this time of day, woke up feeling crappy to find a mild hypo of 3.9


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Wonderful Day to everyone.

Accu-Chek say 5.2 
At  4.am woken up by Chinese so got up and made coffee

View sent to me this morning from my apartment window in Shanghai.
It had better vanish before next Thursday.

Stay Safe.


_He who spends time regretting the past,
loses the present and risks the future.
- Quevedo_


----------



## khskel

Amigo said:


> Thanks northerner. Unfortunately there isn’t an effective treatment for the spleen in my condition, it’s the vacation of choice for the errant lymphocytes and only chemo shifts them. However, I’ll know more after the CT scan. How I hate the litres of gunk they give you to swallow for it. My husband had to go out because smoothies make him heave!


I hope the results will lead to an effective treatment.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.8 for me following a brave veggie haggis tea last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Another week in, where has it gone? 8.8 this morning.have a good day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 9.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. It’s a 6.0 for me.

No walk this morning - we’d either get washed or blown away. Wild weather! 

Sending (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) Flower and Amigo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.8 here. Snap, Khskel.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. The only positives about a bad night's sleep are that it is easier to do a basal test, and at 4:30am I was 4.8. At 7:30am this had risen to 6.4.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 
Cat didn't start yowling until 5 past 6 this morning so bonus! Wednesday morning he started at 1, yesterday 4! If only he could keep it shut for a wee while longer!
6.7 for me this chilly, frosty morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

7.0 here today. Almost the weekend tho and my son gave us our first lie in ever and didn’t wake up until 7.45!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Well, left hand say 7.0, right hand say 6.1.  I prefer my right hand.


----------



## JMyrtle

7.7 which is my lowest ever ( usually about 8.5),
We went out for a Chinese meal for my sons birthday last night, I didn't have rice or noodles with bean sprouts instead but I did have the prawn crackers, duck pancakes and prawn toasts!
Don't really get this as last week after aonly a bowl of homemade vegetable soup for dinner with no bread my waking reading was over 9.
Sometimes my brain hurts!


----------



## Mark Parrott

JMyrtle said:


> 7.7 which is my lowest ever ( usually about 8.5),
> We went out for a Chinese meal for my sons birthday last night, I didn't have rice or noodles with bean sprouts instead but I did have the prawn crackers, duck pancakes and prawn toasts!
> Don't really get this as last week after aonly a bowl of homemade vegetable soup for dinner with no bread my waking reading was over 9.
> Sometimes my brain hurts!


It can take a while for waking readings to come down.  I'm having problems with waking readings at the moment.  Always used to be in the 5's but now in the 6's.  No idea why.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> It can take a while for waking readings to come down.  I'm having problems with waking readings at the moment.  Always used to be in the 5's but now in the 6's.  No idea why.


It really is a shame that you cant quote posts from other threads or I'd point out why you had this mornings!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> It really is a shame that you cant quote posts from other threads or I'd point out why you had this mornings!  x


OK, it may be possible that last nights bread & butter pudding hasn't helped , though I am getting higher readings regardless of what I eat the night before.


----------



## AJLang

I didn't post this morning because I was fed up with BG doing stupid things during the night i.e. This time going much too high at midnight. But I've stopped sulking now  and I was 8.5 when I got up.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> It can take a while for waking readings to come down.  I'm having problems with waking readings at the moment.  Always used to be in the 5's but now in the 6's.  No idea why.


I'm exactly the same Mark ~ not eating anything different ~ was always in the 5's but illness & antibiotics a few weeks ago might have something to do with my current 6's,  who knows. Diabetes is so buddy challenging isn't it ~ can't win whatever we do!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.0 here today. Almost the weekend tho and my son gave us our first lie in ever and didn’t wake up until 7.45!!


Only just caught up with this thread.
@grainger great to see you had a well deserved lie in this morning and didn't need those matchsticks after all!


----------



## Wirrallass

A very early good morning folks to greet you with this........
Yippee!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, it's too early and rather low 3.9 and as driving in one hour eating loads.
I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ went to bed on a 5.8 and awoke to a 6.2 ~ now I wonder how that happened?

I've been working hard to bring down my 14day average by reducing the carbs I consume ~ it was 7.1 and can say its now 6.6 so getting there slowly. Not been able to exercise due to health reasons but hope to be able to don my fitbit fairly soon to record how many steps I walk ~ looking foreward to that. Stay well everyone and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning, it's too early and rather low 3.9 and as driving in one hour eating loads.
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


Good morning NJ ~ thank you and you too ~ hope your numbers  become stable soon. Take care and stay safe on the roads


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope all is well with everyone.

Accu-Chek say 6.1 
At  5.31 am
Also slightly higher than my usual

Enjoy whatever you do today.

_A dog is not considered a good dog because he is a good barker.
 A man is not considered a good man because he is a good talker.
- The Buddha_

Shanghai this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 15.0 this morning and I feel awful   Looks like I may have to re-think the amtriptylene and give serious thought whether to use a wheelchair when I want to go out for longer trips when I have to walk for more ten minutes. But I won't rush into decisions and I am working hard at the physio


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 15.0 this morning and I feel awful   Looks like I may have to re-think the amtriptylene and give serious thought whether to use a wheelchair when I want to go out for longer trips when I have to walk for more ten minutes. But I won't rush into decisions and I am working hard at the physio


Good morning AJ, sorry you are feeling bad, hope they day improves for you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Vince and thank you very much. Strange day today and one when I could really do without gastroparesis high sugars - 3 years today since my beautiful little Susie dog went to Rainbow Bridge and I miss her every single day. So this morning Mark and I will be going to one of Susie's favourite places. In complete contrast this afternoon we have tickets to see the touring version of Mamma Mia - I've already since it twice in London and loved it.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning Vince and thank you very much. Strange day today and one when I could really do without gastroparesis high sugars - 3 years today since my beautiful little Susie dog went to Rainbow Bridge and I miss her every single day. So this morning Mark and I will be going to one of Susie's favourite places. In complete contrast this afternoon we have tickets to see the touring version of Mamma Mia - I've already since it twice in London and loved it.


I understand totally AJ, love lasts a lifetime. and our memories grant immortaility to the one we lovedand lost. We do genuinely love our little friends.
Enjoy the show and remember the good times.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Vince. I hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here.

Sounds like you’ve got a busy day planned @AJ.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Bloden. Definitely a busy day  I've already put two Susie memorials on Facebook with a few of her cheekiest smiling photos  Then physio to do and my Dad's morning phone call before going off for the Susie walk - fortunately plenty of seating.  Then we're buying Susie flowers - we buy them every week and want to make them extra special today. Then back home to catch the bus to go into town and the show starts at 2.30!!! I know who will be fast sleep once as soon as we get back from the show    I hope you have a good day


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Good morning Bloden. Definitely a busy day  I've already put two Susie memorials on Facebook with a few of her cheekiest smiling photos  Then physio to do and my Dad's morning phone call before going off for the Susie walk - fortunately plenty of seating.  Then we're buying Susie flowers - we buy them every week and want to make them extra special today. Then back home to catch the bus to go into town and the show starts at 2.30!!! I know who will be fast sleep once as soon as we get back from the show    I hope you have a good day


Enjoy!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me on this wild and windy morning. Down to 4.1 after feeding cats. I'd better get some breakfast down me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning , I really do wish I could get at least one night where I actually sleep until the alarm goes off 
Chilly and raining here so good job I'm waiting in on the postie again as really not in the mood lol
Anyways 6.5 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 6.3 for me today.
A house alarm somewhere near us has been going off since late afternoon yesterday and it is driving me MAD. I really hope the batteries run out soon...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A cold & crispy morning here with a beautiful sunrise.  A more acceptable 6.0 from my right hand this morning.  Not using my left hand anymore.  Results too high with that one.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Off out very soon to do my Copepod memory park run!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  A cold & crispy morning here with a beautiful sunrise.  A more acceptable 6.0 from my right hand this morning.  Not using my left hand anymore.  Results too high with that one.


I am not speaking to my left hand either or my Codefree for that matter. Just don't like them at all.
I am running out of Accu-Chek strips and I am not going to replace them at the price they are. I will have to start talking to my Codefree again and if it doesn't give me the results I want it will be exiled.


----------



## Carolg

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and a 6.3 for me today.
> A house alarm somewhere near us has been going off since late afternoon yesterday and it is driving me MAD. I really hope the batteries run out soon...


Oh heck. I woke up at around 0430 one morning ages ago to a house alarm going off, blurry eyes, looking out window growling... guess what, it was mine, which I don’t use. Must have had a power cut. Lol.lucky previous owner had left instructions and codes


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning , I really do wish I could get at least one night where I actually sleep until the alarm goes off
> Chilly and raining here so good job I'm waiting in on the postie again as really not in the mood lol
> Anyways 6.5 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!  x


I really dislike if I have to set alarm at weekends.


----------



## Carolg

Well, horrible morning here, so I am skulking in bed with a coffee. 11.1 for me but after meal out last night including pudding and a very quick exit on return home into land, that is not bad.(not saying it’s good) Funny about different fingers and different results, my right hand is usually better, but here is a question, which result do you accept.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I really dislike if I have to set alarm at weekends.


Alarms set for 6:40 every morning so I can get up and get injected and get my breakfast, tough trying to fit meals in with other folks eating times so it's the only way I can do it  x


----------



## Amigo

Morning all and a very mixed bag today for everyone!
A better 6.9 for me and now finished the Anti-b’s. How I’d love a week where all health concerns were banished! 

Enjoy your show @AJLang on Susie’s Memoriam Day. 

It’s my mother in law’s 90th birthday today so going there for cake. Just a very small piece


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.8 here and so v tired


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Just a very small piece


 I wonder what @Amigo defines as "a very small piece"? lol


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Alarms set for 6:40 every morning so I can get up and get injected and get my breakfast, tough trying to fit meals in with other folks eating times so it's the only way I can do it  x


Never thought of you having to inject earlier.


----------



## Robin

Morning everyone, 5.7 here. Libre showed a LO at 6am, I think I'll assume I was lying on the sensor, I've got this one stupidly placed not quite far round enough, just where it gets most pressure if I'm lying on that arm.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I wonder what @Amigo defines as "a very small piece"? lol



One that keeps me under 8.5 Vince!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Morning all and a very mixed bag today for everyone!
> A better 6.9 for me and now finished the Anti-b’s. How I’d love a week where all health concerns were banished!
> 
> Enjoy your show @AJLang on Susie’s Memoriam Day.
> 
> It’s my mother in law’s 90th birthday today so going there for cake. Just a very small piece


Thank you Amigo. I'm running out of energy now so hope I don't snore during the show   enjoy your cake and happy birthday to your MIL


----------



## pav

A bit late a nice 4.8 for me this morning, followed by a close call while out shopping later in the day dropped to 4.3 with another new to me hypo symptom of feeling muggy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Welcome to a new day

Codefree say 6.3
At  6.40 am

Have a good day all

The Codefree consistently gives readings between 0.5 to 1.0 mmo/L higher than those of  the Accu-Chek taken off the same blood sample.
The Accu-Chek is Roche, German, made in Germany to Germany standards.
The Codefree, Korean made in Korea.
Both have been calibrated.
I find this disturbing to be honest.
Which one to believe?
I would always go with the German because of its pedigree having worked for a German company and know the standards they impose but the strip costs are ridiculous.
Perhaps it’s a case of you get what you pay for.
It would seem that others have had the same experience.
I can only use the Codefree as an indicative guide I think; levels up or down.


_May your right hand always be
stretched out in friendship, never in want.
- Irish Blessing_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning for me. 
The house is cold. I think the boiler is not working... 
Must investigate prior to waking a sleeping bear. 
S.

"Only those who risk going too far can possibly find out how far to go." (T.S. Eliot)


----------



## grainger

Morning all 

A pretty crappy 10.1 today complete with headache. Not very surprising though as had dinner with friends last night and so v much had to guess carb intake.

Have a great Sunday all x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  I see folk seem to be having a lie in today, I am jealous!! lol
Very cold start to the day but doesn't help that the cat keeps wanting in and out the living room so the door is being open and shut every 2 minutes 
6.2 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me.

I hope you all have a good Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here.

I’m hoping the sun’ll come out as promised cos I need to clean hubby’s van before moving next week. It’s full of dry cement and dog hair - hope the hoover’s up to the job.

Have a relaxing Sunday, peeps.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.3 and so happy to be at home today. I will finish my accounts today, I will start now. If I say it often maybe I will! 
Keep warm and have a good Sunday all.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> A pretty crappy 10.1 today complete with headache. Not very surprising though as had dinner with friends last night and so v much had to guess carb intake.
> 
> Have a great Sunday all x


I do hope you feel better soon and headache goes away, did you enjoy the dinner?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A not unexpected 6.6 this morning after a chip butty last night (fish hadn't defrosted & we had nothing else in the house)
@Vince_UK, both your meters are within the 10% tolerances.  The codefree tends to read towards the higher end & the Accu-Chek towards to lower end, so somewhere in the middle is probably about right.  All meters must be within the 10% tolerance, which is actually quite a wide range.  So, yes, it's just a guide.


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks @Mark Parrott 
I will mentally deduct 10% off the Codefree, make me feel happier 
Initially the results can be quite  concerning.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.3 and so happy to be at home today. I will finish my accounts today, I will start now. If I say it often maybe I will!
> Keep warm and have a good Sunday all.


I keep saying that about course I am doing, “finish that unit today” sounds like a mantra


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me, but watched tv till 2 am and wee bar of MR to keep me company 
Cold here and a bit dreich but could be worse. Have a restful day all


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> I keep saying that about course I am doing, “finish that unit today” sounds like a mantra


Good luck with your unit, we can do this!


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good luck with your unit, we can do this!


It’s actually annoying me as the last bit was about self management of diabetes and care planning. I found myself having a wee rant about theory verses reality. Mmm. Wait for tutor response


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here at 7.30, had a lie in, 6.7 just now.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> I do hope you feel better soon and headache goes away, did you enjoy the dinner?



Dinner was lush - Thai curry, crackers, spring rolls and rice. Then lemon posset! Not great for waist line or diabetes but completely worth it! 
Headache disappearing now I’m back in single figures... 
hope you are good?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all 4.4 at 7:30, now 4.6.
That b**>%y alarm is still going off


----------



## Vince_UK

@Greyhound Gal 
Have you called the police Greyhound and complained?
I have had this problem in the past, I called the police and they came and sorted it out.
Will perhaps be annoying the hell out of the dogs I think


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

10%... I will pass that to Mr. He will love it.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me (mustn’t eat cheese scones before bed!) or indeed any time of day.

Got my CT scan date now, week after next which is fast for the NHS. Time to see what internal bits have dropped off, enlarged or ceased working!


----------



## pav

Best wishes for you with the scan Amigo.

Morning all a reasonable 6.8, after a different day, went to look at holiday options and ended up booking one first one since the late 1980's and first time I will have flown. Which threw out the eating pattern completely and just adverted a hypo in the travel agents, good old fruit biscuits and hypo warnings to the rescue followed by a nice meal which was late in the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 7.1 for me (mustn’t eat cheese scones before bed!) or indeed any time of day.
> 
> Got my CT scan date now, week after next which is fast for the NHS. Time to see what internal bits have dropped off, enlarged or ceased working!


Good luck @Amigo  Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Dinner was lush - Thai curry, crackers, spring rolls and rice. Then lemon posset! Not great for waist line or diabetes but completely worth it!
> Headache disappearing now I’m back in single figures...
> hope you are good?


I saw your other post after so you deserved to celebrate! I am glad you are feeling better and I am good. I am planning my feast for when I have my latest results, whatever they are I am planning a huge carb meal for me!


----------



## Wirrallass

'Twas another very wild blustery night here with the wind howling down the chimney!! Eerie! Didn't get much sleep.....yawn yawn!!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I saw your other post after so you deserved to celebrate! I am glad you are feeling better and I am good. I am planning my feast for when I have my latest results, whatever they are I am planning a huge carb meal for me!


Hope your results will be good news ~ enjoy your carby meal NJ  What will it be ~ English? Mexican? Thai? Italian? Chinese? or other?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> It really is a shame that you cant quote posts from other threads or I'd point out why you had this mornings!  x


Can you not copy the post & paste Kaylz?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. That's ok. I hope everyone has a grand day! 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Haven’t looked outside yet. Alexa say will be between 3 and 8C and cloudy
Shanghai ain't going to be much better this week

I am in a  big technology huff with my Codefree.
Codefree say 6.5  
At  5.30 am  
Which I totally fail to accept lol

Wish everyone all the best today

_All things at first appear difficult.
- Chinese proverb


 
_


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

@Vince_UK, I sometimes line up Codefree, Accu Chek and Freestyle - sometimes they agree and sometimes they don’t. It’s very frustrating when they don’t!

Sunny again today - let’s see if we can pack the van without any arguments! Oh, look, a pig, next to that cloud...


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here.
> @Vince_UK, I sometimes line up Codefree, Accu Chek and Freestyle - sometimes they agree and sometimes they don’t. It’s very frustrating when they don’t!


@Bloden
Frustrating is an understatement  lol


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 5.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all after a very weird day of seemingly random figures yesterday went to bed on a 12.5 and woke to a 4.3. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and it's a 4.6 for me today.
The alarm is STILL going off, problem is that we can't tell exactly where from (it could possibly be from one of the buildings on the railway stock lines behind us, or one of the houses on the other side of them), so difficult to call anyone to complain. Can't believe a neighbour of it hasn't ripped the bl*^€%* thing off the wall.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Windy overnight. 
9.1 for me this morning 

Have a good day all


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

Hope everyone has a lovely morning. 8.4 here which is annoying as I went to bed at 4.9, had one glucotab before sleeping but clearly didn’t need to.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, a glass of red wine in an evening keeps the Dawn Effect at bay.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Windy as anything all night here, bins flying about etc etc, so not much sleep for me, also wish this headache would shift as after 2 days I'm fed up of it lol
@wirralass yes I cold copy & paste it but it's just not the same as quoting and as I'm usually doing other things on the laptop etc at the same time I don't have time to be looking and flicking back from thread to thread 
Anyways 6.2 for me this morning and hoping that's the weather calmed down for now
Have a good day folks!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Managed a 5.8 this morning. @Vince_UK are you using a new Box of strips?  Since I got a new box my readings have been higher, so it could be a faulty batch.  It does happen.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me this morning. Monday already!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  Managed a 5.8 this morning. @Vince_UK are you using a new Box of strips?  Since I got a new box my readings have been higher, so it could be a faulty batch.  It does happen.


Ah Mark a good thought I bought 500 to take with me to Shanghai. I hadn’t thought of that prospect.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  Managed a 5.8 this morning. @Vince_UK are you using a new Box of strips?  Since I got a new box my readings have been higher, so it could be a faulty batch.  It does happen.


Yesterday for example pre lunch showed 6.5 that post 2 hours it was 6.1 which I just didn't accept. pre dinner 5 post 6.3 agan for what I had I just couldn't accept.
The readings are actually all over the place, no pattern I have stopped recording them to be honest on the spreadsheet I keep. These are Lot No. S0317108. I will see how they go.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Yesterday for example pre lunch showed 6.5 that post 2 hours it was 6.1 which I just didn't accept. pre dinner 5 post 6.3 agan for what I had I just couldn't accept.
> The readings are actually all over the place, no pattern I have stopped recording them to be honest on the spreadsheet I keep. These are Lot No. S0317108. I will see how they go.



They’re still superb readings Vince and you need to factor in you’re now not on meds, probably a little less active than when working and having more choccie than in Shanghai! 
You’re still getting levels I can only dream of and out of diabetic range.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> They’re still superb readings Vince and you need to factor in you’re now not on meds, probably a little less active than when working and having more choccie than in Shanghai!
> You’re still getting levels I can only dream of and out of diabetic range.


Another encouraging  good point Amigo. In my dotage I had forgotten I am off Metformin. and definitely less active.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Yesterday for example pre lunch showed 6.5 that post 2 hours it was 6.1 which I just didn't accept. pre dinner 5 post 6.3 agan for what I had I just couldn't accept.
> The readings are actually all over the place, no pattern I have stopped recording them to be honest on the spreadsheet I keep. These are Lot No. S0317108. I will see how they go.


Different batch to mine.  Mine are SO317090.  I know that a few months back there was a faulty batch knocking around & they would replace any that were in the same batch no.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Different batch to mine.  Mine are SO317090.  I know that a few months back there was a faulty batch knocking around & they would replace any that were in the same batch no.


I am going to check all of mine today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Wish you all a  good day

Codefree say  6.4 
At  5.30 am  
I don’t BELIEEEEEEVE it.

Enjoy life.

_See no evil, Hear no evil, Speak no evil.
 - Japanese motto
The Three Wise Monkeys_


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 5.7 here.

Brrrr but sunny here...have a good Tuesday ev1.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning, all. 7.3 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 8.9 for me, don’t know why


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 4.2 this morning which was nice but at midnight the Libre said that it was 14.2 despite being in the 6's before dinner. Gastroparesis and amitriptylene are not a good combination. Difficult to decide what to do because although my walking wasn't great at the weekend there was definitely an improvement with my back and hips...but I can't risk my BG levels staying this erratic for too long. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Chilly here and I have to head out in an hour , never mind hopefully the bus won't be too late! Lol
4.7 for me this morning too
Have a lovely day guys!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Very frosty here last night, after being so mild and springlike yesterday.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A 4.2 for me this frosty morn. I'd forgotten what a nice quiet morning sounded like


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Lots of running round to do at work today as I'm out and about on station visits.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

Rubbish 10.2 today - looks like more changes required again, joy joy. Seeing diabetes team today so will see what they recommend. Increasing Insulin resistance is a pain.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  It's another 5.8 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning all, a close call for me with a 4.2 a lot better than being in the higher numbers.


----------



## Ditto

Not measuring; I'm fed up of forking out the £7 or £8 per pot of strips!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning ~ the gales out there are unrelentless blowing all through the night again 

I'm still half asleep so I'm going back to bed! Hope you all have the numbers you desire.


----------



## Jeandp

A wonderful 5.8 for me. I am finally taking this thing seriously and eating well. Up to now I have been more "well I shouldn't really have it ....... but go on then"


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 10.0 for me after eating out last night. 

Good for you, @Jeandp. I also struggle with the ‘I shouldn’t really, but...’  but it’s worth staying on the straight n narrow - I’m a much nicer person when I do!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

My last posting from the UK until June
If you don’t hear from me it means I am blocked in the PRC.

Codefree say 6.5
At  5.57am 

No faith at all in my levels lol
Wish every a terrific and healthy day
Now to start my travels.

_There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
not going all the way, and not starting.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> My last posting from the UK until June
> If you don’t hear from me it means I am blocked in the PRC.
> 
> Codefree say 6.5
> At  5.57am
> 
> No faith at all in my levels lol
> Wish every a terrific and healthy day
> Now to start my travels.
> 
> _There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
> not going all the way, and not starting.
> - The Buddha_


Good luck in your travels vince.get that halogen oven working, but keep miss  mao off it or she will be meowing with sore hot paws


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.5 for me this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good luck in your travels vince.get that halogen oven working, but keep miss  mao off it or she will be meowing with sore hot paws


Thanks @Carolg,
I surely will


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. 

New libre to be attached this morning. Activation in 24.

Gan canny @Vince_UK 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.0 for me - need some more overnight adjusting.

@Vince_UK travel safe.

Everyone else - have a good day.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.7 for me.
> 
> New libre to be attached this morning. Activation in 24.
> 
> Gan canny @Vince_UK
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


@khskel 
Will dee Marra, ta very much


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and it was a 3.8 at 7am but a 4.7 at 7:15. I reduced my basal last night as according to libre I've been sailing a bit close to the wind for my liking. Let's see what happens in a couple of days when it takes effect.
Bon Voyage @Vince_UK and give Miss Mao a big hug and kiss from us all when you get there.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Morning all. 8.0 for me - need some more overnight adjusting.
> 
> @Vince_UK travel safe.
> 
> Everyone else - have a good day.


@grainger
Thanks Grainger
You just beware of the food stalking @Kaylz  and I hope everything stays good with you


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all and it was a 3.8 at 7am but a 4.7 at 7:15. I reduced my basal last night as according to libre I've been sailing a bit close to the wind for my liking. Let's see what happens in a couple of days when it takes effect.
> Bon Voyage @Vince_UK and give Miss Meow a big hug and kiss from us all when you get there.


@Greyhound Gal 
Thanks Greyhound, that is if she is still speaking to me lol


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your travels Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good luck with your travels Vince.


@AJLang 
Thanks AJ and you take care there also


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 6.2 this morning and it only went up to 10 during the night so, fingers crossed, the basal changes I made last night are working


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Stuck up in the 9's still. Might be time to order another libre sensor and see whats going on during the night.
Safe travels back to China @Vince_UK and give Miss Mao an stroke from me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Stuck up in the 9's still. Might be time to order another libre sensor and see whats going on during the night.
> Safe travels back to China @Vince_UK and give Miss Mao an stroke from me.


Thanks @Stitch147 
I promise I will


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
not too bad a morning here for once, still a tad on the chilly side for me though!
5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 for me today. Was just looking up the weather forecast and commenting to OH that it looked quite nice, when a huge squall with heavy rain started up outside. Oh well, no gardening today then, unless we get a huge improvement.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


Sorry to hear you've not been well, hope you feel better and tip top again soon! Congrats on the HS though!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Safe travels @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


HS   Great
You take care @Northerner 
We need you


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Safe travels @Vince_UK


Thanks @Northerner


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


Hope you feel better soon Northie.


----------



## Jeandp

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> not too bad a morning here for once, still a tad on the chilly side for me though!
> 5.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Me too!! I have just been to Sainsburys (Alpro Almond milk £1) and I could have cried with the cold, just walking round the aisles. My fingers are still aching now.


----------



## Jeandp

Hi @Vince_UK . I feel a bit out of the loop. I have no idea why you are going to Shanghai, but I gather you have been before, so I hope it is good reasons and that you enjoy it. Make memories! x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@Vince_UK good luck & safe journey.
@Northerner glad you're feeling better. I hope it's a trend.

6.8 for me this morning. It's nice to see the other side of 7 for a change. Someone made a pot of vegetable soup that is addictively tasty. I had FOUR bowls yesterday: for lunch, 2nd lunch, 3rd lunch, and Tea! It had a few potatoes, but it was sooo nice. I might have some for breakfast!  Why not?


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


Well done, Northerner, on a lovely HS!   And good wishes for more improvement....

I had a 6.1 today, and have had another slight ticklish cough on and off. Hope it doesn't develop into the horrible infection my daughter has had


----------



## Kaylz

Jeandp said:


> Me too!! I have just been to Sainsburys (Alpro Almond milk £1) and I could have cried with the cold, just walking round the aisles. My fingers are still aching now.


The long life stuff is £1 each at Tesco just now, I've got about 5 cartons in the fridge but will be stocking up as I use it for my porridge everyday  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I'm back up to 6.2 again today.  @Vince_UK have a good Journey.  @Northerner I wondered where you had got to.  Get well soon.


----------



## grainger

@Northerner hope you are feeling much better soon x


----------



## pav

Hope you feel better soon Alan, a very late response as was up and out straight away, woke this morning with a 4.4 and a sleepless night having had some nightmare dreams. Wish I knew what is going on with the dreams and nightmares as don't normally have them or if I do never remember them, now several nights waking at silly o'clock with bad dreams and nightmares.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ hope all is well with you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 for me. Perhaps I didn't need that oatcake for supper.

Have a good day everyone and get well soon @Northerner


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today


Hope you are better today Alan


----------



## Mark T

7.0 for me this morning.

Got to visit the vampire to donate for aHbA1c a bit later!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope you feel better soon Northie.
It was a 3.8 at 7am and a 4.1 at 7:20am. My daily averages are (libre) 5.2 and (finger prick) 6.3. According to the libre I am low 4's dipping into high 3's overnight and finger prick overnight says mid 5's. 
I'm waiting for the basal reduction to kick in in a day or so (thank you Lantus), but I'm thinking that it may be time to speak to my consultant, whom I should see in April again, to switch to Levimir and 2 basal injections?


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.5 today


----------



## Bloden

Hi y’all. 7.6 here.

Hope you don’t get blocked @Vince_UK - have a good trip.

Hope you’re up and running (literally) asap @Northerner.

Cold and wet today. Glad I packed the van yesterday in the sunshine.


----------



## Carolg

Mark T said:


> 7.0 for me this morning.
> 
> Got to visit the vampire to donate for aHbA1c a bit later!


Good luck Mark t


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, haven't had one of those for a while.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Bit blustery outside this morning, hopefully it'll calm down soon, cant be doing with the noise! haha
5.0 for me this morning
Have a great day folks!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.3 here today so heading in right direction but still work to do as was 4.8 at 2.30am


----------



## grainger

@Robin congrats on the HS


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, haven't had one of those for a while.


Congratulations for the House Special! 

 

Good morning all  Almost a HS with 5.1 for me today. Thanks for your good wishes everyone, feeling a little less queasy today and managed to keep stuff down yesterday  Had a 'non-diabetic' day on Monday where I didn't eat anything so didn't inject - highest number was 6.5  But felt much healthier as a diabetic!   Off to dermatology today to see what the doc makes of the small pre-cancerous blemish on my arm is looking like - it looks good to me


----------



## Kaylz

@Northerner good luck at the dermatologist  x


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner good luck at the dermatologist  x


Thanks @Kaylz


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have been very ill last couple of days, but seem to be improving today, so hopefully not the horrible illness I had a few years back. Surprisingly, my levels have been good, and I've woken to a 5.2 today



Good to hear you are on the mend Northie. 6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.9 at 5am and despite 7 units of correction since then it's 12.8 on finger pricker and Libre. I feel really, really lousy. As soon as Dad has phoned I will be going back to bed.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.9 at 5am and despite 7 units of correction since then it's 12.8 on finger pricker and Libre. I feel really, really lousy. As soon as Dad has phoned I will be going back to bed.


Hope you feel better soon AJ.


----------



## pav

Good luck with your appointment this morning Alan.

It's to early for me as another restless night, I struggled to keep levels up last night and in munches mode and woke up to a lovely for me 4.3. Now just need to repeat the levels in the 4's more often though without the munches attacks as the pain is far less when in the 4's


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> The long life stuff is £1 each at Tesco just now, I've got about 5 cartons in the fridge but will be stocking up as I use it for my porridge everyday  x



be sure it's not the blue box, that has sugar added. Well, just saying, I think the unsweetened is sweet enough. but it can get gloppy in hot drinks, coffee. but stirring it brings it right back to normal.
S.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.9 at 5am and despite 7 units of correction since then it's 12.8 on finger pricker and Libre. I feel really, really lousy. As soon as Dad has phoned I will be going back to bed.


Oh no, hope you feel better soon my lovely! xx


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> be sure it's not the blue box, that has sugar added. Well, just saying, I think the unsweetened is sweet enough. but it can get gloppy in hot drinks, coffee. but stirring it brings it right back to normal.
> S.


No no I get it all the time so I know what to grab when I'm in, don't use it for coffee, just my porridge, thanks for the tip though, I'm sure someone will appreciate it  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.0 from me today.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch and Kaylz xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Jeandp said:


> Hi @Vince_UK . I feel a bit out of the loop. I have no idea why you are going to Shanghai, but I gather you have been before, so I hope it is good reasons and that you enjoy it. Make memories! x


Thanks @Jeandp 
I made it evebtually lol


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 12.9 at 5am and despite 7 units of correction since then it's 12.8 on finger pricker and Libre. I feel really, really lousy. As soon as Dad has phoned I will be going back to bed.


@AJLang 
Thinking of you AJ


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
Thaks Mark
Made it
MIss Mao is sleeping lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
From a cold, very cold, extremely very cold
Shanghai and the phone has never stopped.

Codefree say 6.0 
At  8.47am  

Now off to do some shopping for basics.
Wish everyone all the best back in the UK.


----------



## Northerner

Glad you made it across the continents @Vince_UK  Maybe you'll bump into the PM today as she's in Shanghai! Is there anything we should know?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Glad you made it across the continents @Vince_UK  Maybe you'll bump into the PM today as she's in Shanghai! Is there anything we should know?


Thanks Northie 
Pass on thatt one @Northerner LOL
The only thing I would tell her is to get out of the Brexit Farce, pronto..
The UK has made itself a global laughing stock.
Hope you're feeling better by now.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## khskel

Morning all. And this morning it's a 5.6 or possibly a 6.2. One's the libre scanner and the others the phone app within a minute of each other. 

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

8.3 today - still much work to be done. But it’s Friday and my hubby comes home tomorrow so I can’t wait.

Happy Friday all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Glad to hear you’re back safely in Shshshanghhhhai...brrrr, wrap up warm Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re back safely in Shshshanghhhhai...brrrr, wrap up warm Vince!


It is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEZING


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a round 6.0 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, still stuck in the 9's with a 9.8 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  later than usual this morning as was dealing with emails etc first
Another sleepless night after the wind kicked up again last night and this lack of sleep and stress is doing my face no good as I've broken out in spots 
Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning, think a day wrapped in my cosy star print housecoat is on the cards!
Hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks  later than usual this morning as was dealing with emails etc first
> Another sleepless night after the wind kicked up again last night and this lack of sleep and stress is doing my face no good as I've broken out in spots
> Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning, think a day wrapped in my cosy star print housecoat is on the cards!
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


They are just teenage spots, even I get them haha


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Managed a 5.9 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> They are just teenage spots, even I get them haha


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  sorry lol
Na its all the stress of this psychology drama that's brought them out!, gets me even more down when I'm covered in spots too! x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  sorry lol
> Na its all the stress of this psychology drama that's brought them out!, gets me even more down when I'm covered in spots too! x


Hopefully this will soon be over and a way forward found.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. Glad you arrived safely @Vince_UK and Miss Mao hasn't eloped withYang .
Bit late out of the blocks this morning but it is a 4.4, but libre shows I've been in the red (set at 4.2) since 4am. The basal reduction should kick in today/tomorrow so I'll see how it goes, but think it is time to switch to split doses.


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all. Glad you arrived safely @Vince_UK and Miss Mao hasn't eloped withYang .
> Bit late out of the blocks this morning but it is a 4.4, but libre shows I've been in the red (set at 4.2) since 4am. The basal reduction should kick in today/tomorrow so I'll see how it goes, but think it is time to switch to split doses.


Thanks Greyhound


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks  later than usual this morning as was dealing with emails etc first
> Another sleepless night after the wind kicked up again last night and this lack of sleep and stress is doing my face no good as I've broken out in spots
> Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning, think a day wrapped in my cosy star print housecoat is on the cards!
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx



I *love* dressing gown days!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

11.9 for me this morning but everything is out of sorts. Steroids into my shoulders yesterday afternoon. Dr kindly came to the house as I'm a few weeks away from going out of the house yet because of The Leg. I've had these once before and it was a wild ride for about 3 days. But within a week everything evened out and it was really worth the ride. 

Happy Friday everyone and Vince, glad you've safely landed. 
I thought I saw the PM going into the passport office in Dublin last summer. Maybe she's applying in Shanghai?


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 11.9 for me this morning but everything is out of sorts. Steroids into my shoulders yesterday afternoon. Dr kindly came to the house as I'm a few weeks away from going out of the house yet because of The Leg. I've had these once before and it was a wild ride for about 3 days. But within a week everything evened out and it was really worth the ride.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and Vince, glad you've safely landed.
> I thought I saw the PM going into the passport office in Dublin last summer. Maybe she's applying in Shanghai?


Thanks @SadhbhFiadh  Better to stay at home I think


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning all, starting to get used to the low numbers again, it's been a long time since I have had regular good numbers for me, woke up to a lovely 4.1 close but a lot better than the high numbers.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 for me today (5.5 yesterday).


----------



## Amigo

I see Theresa May has followed you over to Shanghai @Vince_UK.  I think she’s after your Moser Roth chocolate stash being diabetic herself!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I see Theresa May has followed you over to Shanghai @Vince_UK.  I think she’s after your Moser Roth chocolate stash being diabetic herself!


She ain't getting any @Amigo that is one dead cert in life. Theresa May and Vinces MR-Never The Twain Shall Meet.
She can get herself off to Aldi or send Hammond to buy a few bars for her. Probably put them on expenses anyway lol


----------



## Wirrallass

02.19am.


----------



## Kaylz

My oh my, good morning peeps  NEVER have I been the first person to appear lol
That's the seagulls started their noise but at least the cat is being quiet so far!
5.7 for me this morning
Hope all you lovely lot have a great day!  xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning everyone. 
10.5 this morning. Steroids. 
But it's lower than yesterday. 
Dreich day. A good day for napping.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.1 for me.

It's great being libred up again.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Looks very damp and drizzly outside.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A flat 5.0 for me today. Basal reduction seems to have kicked in as last night was the first with no red for a while.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

7.3 for me after a v long night where my levels crept up and up for ages before finally coming back down - think I must have had an air bubble


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 10.1 for me but at cinema last night so bag of skinny popcorn then bowl of cereal when I came home. Can’t complain I suppose. Have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Jeandp

A fabulous 5.9 for me ..... but .... shot up to 11.0 after a delicious slice of Panettone.


----------



## Amigo

A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


Oh Amigo, my thoughts are with you and your mum. Good to hear positive response from staff. Take care of yourself as well. {hugs}. Carol


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks



What a scary time for you. Sending positive thoughts and hugs. Will be thinking of your Mum and hoping for a quick recovery x


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> What a scary time for you. Sending positive thoughts and hugs. Will be thinking of your Mum and hoping for a quick recovery x



Thanks carol and grainger. It’s quite humbling to be in that part of A&E where the imminently at risk are taken to be worked on (as opposed to the little booths for the ‘walking wounded’.) I heard the staff save the man in the next bay and it was hard listening to the distress of his relatives. 
Going out in the early hours the drunks had started to arrive to take up the very valuable time of the staff and one useless individual had been given a sick bucket whilst he waited. Clearly he’d stumbled off a pavement in his inebriated state. I honestly felt like slapping his stupid head as I walked past because A&E Depts have much more valuable work to do than patch up revellers who drink themselves into oblivion. 

Just my rant this morning...it’s been an emotional time.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


Oh no Amigo, thoughts are with you at this tough time (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Oh dear, Amigo - lots of good wishes and {{{hugs}}} to you and your mum xxx

I had a 6.0 today after a very sleepless night for some reason. And then the cat jumped on me at silly o'clock


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


So sorry to hear this, @Amigo.  Sending hugs.


----------



## pav

Thoughts are with you Amigo, best wishes for both of you.

Morning all back to higher numbers today with a 7.1 and my own fault, I must remember when I get an sever attack of the munches that it's my new sign of a hypo and test, which I did not. Think responding to the munches attack I well and truly over corrected for a unknown level and paid the price for it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


Hope everything is improving for you @Amigo.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
In the sub zero’s here lastnight

Codefree say 5.8 
At  4.07 am

Which surprises me after what I consumed lastnight including
Quite copious amounts of red win. A lovely Bordeaux.

 Wish everyone the best of days today

_Choose the World You See, and See the World You Choose.
 - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sending you and you mum all my love @Amigo . Your are going through an awful time at the moment and my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Wirrallass

An early happy good morning folks  ~ hope you're all as well as you can be ~ and for those who are going through a bad patch or feeling poorly then I trust that things will improve for you soon and that you feel better by the time you read this. You take care now folks and enjoy your Sunday if you can. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks  later than usual this morning as was dealing with emails etc first
> Another sleepless night after the wind kicked up again last night and this lack of sleep and stress is doing my face no good as I've broken out in spots
> Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning, think a day wrapped in my cosy star print housecoat is on the cards!
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


There's nowt like lounging around all day in a warm soft dressing gown and fluffy pj's  I often have days like that too Kaylz x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A surprising 7.1 after an intensely challenging day and night. My mum was blue lighted to A&E last night and after a day of CT scans myself, I spent the evening and early hours at her side wondering if she’d make it. Her heart rate was over 200 and I knew she had sepsis. The A&E staff were brilliant!
> She’s survived the night bless her. I had to come home for some sleep but will be back up there later. Tough times folks


Just catching up on threads ~ so sorry to hear this Amigo ~ no doubt an anxious & worrying time for both yourself and your mum. Don't forget to look after yourself too during this stressful time ~ thoughts are with you both. Best wishes WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> In the sub zero’s here lastnight
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At  4.07 am
> 
> Which surprises me after what I consumed lastnight including
> Quite copious amounts of red win. A lovely Bordeaux.
> 
> Wish everyone the best of days today
> 
> _Choose the World You See, and See the World You Choose.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


What does 'red win' taste like Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> What does 'red win' taste like Vince


haha @wirralass 
You are as bad as @Kaylz 
I will leave you to guess


----------



## Vince_UK

And you think my typos are bad ? Sign in Chinese fast food in Hongqiao, Shanghai. Taken last year and still there.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. @Amigo I hope your mum is doing well and turned a corner this morning with the sepsis. 

9.0 this morning, so steady decline since the Friday burst. 
S.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
@Amigo sorry to hear about your Mum,  I trust she is much improved very soon. Your both going through really troubled times atm. 
Big Hugs for both of you .


----------



## Ljc

Woke to 7.1  looks like my basal needs are changing again as my BGs are climbing after my rapid has run out.
Last week I ended up lowering basal to 7 units  down from 9 as I was having the opposite problem, so I’m thinking my body thinks spring is near,  I sure hope it is.


----------



## Stitch147

Sending love and thoughts your way @Amigo 
A miserable 10 for me today. Off out soon for a chilly 12ish mile walk.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
As if having a sore stomach most of last evening wasn't enough, 10 minutes before bed my budgie fell off his perch and passed away  odd to get up and not have him chirping away while I'm having my breakfast 
Anyway 5.2 for me this momrning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.2 in the libre after some guess work yesterday evening due to not finishing my meal. 5.3 on a finger prick pre breakfast.

@Amigo I hope things are in the up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. A flat non-red overnight line has given me a libre 4.8 this morning. Looks like basal reduction is definitely working and daytime averages staying around finger prick 6.3 so all seems to be sorted. For the moment anyway...


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> As if having a sore stomach most of last evening wasn't enough, 10 minutes before bed my budgie fell off his perch and passed away  odd to get up and not have him chirping away while I'm having my breakfast
> Anyway 5.2 for me this momrning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Sorry about the Budgie K
Congrats on the HS
See things can get better.
and I hate to point out  I thought it was "mornng" not "momrning"
Not that I am being facetious or anything of that ilk.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

A shocking 10.3 this morning. I’m having real issues from 10pm at night - really need to get this under control.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A shocking 10.3 this morning. I’m having real issues from 10pm at night - really need to get this under control.


Sorry to see this hun, hope you get it sorted and feel better soon asap x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> and I hate to point out I thought it was "mornng" not "momrning


Sorry heads not in the right place after a bad night x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry heads not in the right place after a bad night x


Will pass on that one this time, mitigatng factors.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.1 from me today.  Sorry to hear about your budgie, @Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  It's a 6.1 from me today.  Sorry to hear about your budgie, @Kaylz.


Thanks Mark, next month we would have had him 6 years so he did well, life expectancy is apparently 5-8 xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> As if having a sore stomach most of last evening wasn't enough, 10 minutes before bed my budgie fell off his perch and passed away  odd to get up and not have him chirping away while I'm having my breakfast
> Anyway 5.2 for me this momrning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx



Sorry about your budgie Kaylz. A HS on a not very special day for you!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> As if having a sore stomach most of last evening wasn't enough, 10 minutes before bed my budgie fell off his perch and passed away  odd to get up and not have him chirping away while I'm having my breakfast
> Anyway 5.2 for me this momrning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx



So sorry about your budgie. They are such happy birds.


----------



## pav

Morning all, sorry about your budgie Kaylz. 

A lovely 4.9 for me, off out today with someone special. 1st port of call get some flowers.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks all, at least he didn't suffer
@pav this someone special really does seem to have put a spring in your step! , hope you have a lovely day!  x


----------



## pav

Kaylz said:


> Thanks all, at least he didn't suffer
> @pav this someone special really does seem to have put a spring in your step! , hope you have a lovely day!  x



She has put the spring back in my life, won't be such a good day out for other reasons, just being with her is special enough.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Woken by a noisy Miss Mao.
Wish this round she is curretly experiencing was finished then I could address the issue surgically.

Yesterday was very cold but sunny here

Hope everyone sleeps well.

Codefree say 5.6 
At  3.28 am

50 Accu-Chek strips in transit to me.
A Successful day to everyone.

_Don't watch the clock; do what it does.
 Keep going.
- Sam Levenson_


----------



## pav

Kaylz said:


> Thanks all, at least he didn't suffer
> @pav this someone special really does seem to have put a spring in your step! , hope you have a lovely day!  x



Well the day went differently than I thought, turned out to be a good day, went over board with lunch, payed the price later on with a 15.4, just could not resist the pudding was delicious and moreish, did surprise myself and special friend in another way.


----------



## Wirrallass

For those who are in employment.........

Late going to bed so here's another very early good morning greeting folks ~ I trust you will have numbers in range today but if not then try not to worry ~ hopefully you'll be able to rectify this. Have a great Monday and a successful and positive week ~ do take care and stay well and warm my friends!
WL


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Love that cartoon WL!
8.4 for me this morning. 
I hope everyone will have a grand day. 
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.8 for me - but only because of 2 corrections one at 11pm and again at 3.20am. Calling my DSN for help this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## New-journey

4.7 and waiting for my sensor to arrive, can't wait! 
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.8 for me - but only because of 2 corrections one at 11pm and again at 3.20am. Calling my DSN for help this morning



Hope you can get sorted soon grainger.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.8 for me - but only because of 2 corrections one at 11pm and again at 3.20am. Calling my DSN for help this morning


I hope your DSN is helpful and you can get your night time numbers down, must be exhausting testing and injecting during the night,


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Chilly start to the day, looking like it may get a little blustery too 
A vanilla thin induced 5.4 for me today
@grainger hope the DSN is able to offer you some helpful advice and you can get things sorted 
Have a great day folks and if you can take it easy!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> And you think my typos are bad ? Sign in Chinese fast food in Hongqiao, Shanghai. Taken last year and still there.
> View attachment 6612


I prefer small bums but not so sure I'd enjoy a steamed one!!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all. T'was a 5.0 on waking but after washing and drying Sundance down as he decided to have a blast round the garden, I am now at 4.5


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A shocking 10.3 this morning. I’m having real issues from 10pm at night - really need to get this under control.


grainger I hope your DSN will help you turn things around ~ you've been doing so well lately, you take care now x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> As if having a sore stomach most of last evening wasn't enough, 10 minutes before bed my budgie fell off his perch and passed away  odd to get up and not have him chirping away while I'm having my breakfast
> Anyway 5.2 for me this momrning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Aww sorry to hear your budgie has gone to Rainbow Heaven Kaylz  it'll  take a little while to get used to not hearing it chirping ~ maybe another budgie on the cards?? x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Aww sorry to hear your budgie has gone to Rainbow Heaven Kaylz  it'll  take a little while to get used to not hearing it chirping ~ maybe another budgie on the cards?? x


Thanks WL, no I wont be getting another one, that's it now, just left with the one cat
Was far too quiet all day yesterday, he used to get wound and hyped up when the rugby was on, at least he was here for the Scotland game though as that was Saturday afternoon, the cat keeps going on to the wall unit where his cage used to sit! xx


----------



## grainger

Thanks all - unfortunately this type of thing is to be expected as I’ll just get more and more resistant during the last few weeks - just sucks that it’s at night I’m having issues so I’m not getting a lot of sleep!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> 4.7 and waiting for my sensor to arrive, can't wait!
> Happy Monday everyone.


......and then you'll be a happy bunny again NJ


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning all after yesterday's extravaganza of a meal out and splurge on a deliciousl generous chocolate eclair sponge and ice cream a good recovery with a 5.6 this morning. Only down side was the answer of the special lady.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Sharing the 5.6 step with @pav today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, another 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.


@Amigo 
So Sorry to learn that Amigo. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My thoughts are with you & your family, @Amigo x.


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Love that cartoon WL!
> 8.4 for me this morning.
> I hope everyone will have a grand day.
> S.


Thanks Sadhbh I thought it might bring a smile to a few on this Brrrr Monday!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.


So very sorry to hear this Amigo ~ stay strong hun ~ if not for your mum then for yourself ~  we're all thinking of you ~ your mum and family and it goes without saying that you have the forums supportive shoulder to lean on ~ anytime. You take care now.
WL x


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.


Sorry to hear that amigo. Thinking of you


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Amigo said:


> A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.



 I hope she recovers soon
S.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Amigo said:


> A 7 for me this morning. Mum is still gravely ill.


Sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone stays healthy and warm, here is -3C
Having my first coffee now

Codefree say 5.5
Accu-Chek say 4.9 
At 4.42  am

Hope everyone is fine back home and all problems on the way to being solved.

_A healthy attitude is contagious but don't wait to catch it from others.
 Be a carrier.
- Tom Stoppard_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  Brrrr!!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me.

Let's see what Tuesday does to us.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.9 this morning. Back in the green anyways. Good luck today, everyone keep warm. 
S.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.6 today but involved a correction at 3.30. 
Roll on better numbers and roll on 7 weeks


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, and a 5.2 before bed, middle of the night and this morning!


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Morning all, and a 5.2 before bed, middle of the night and this morning!
> View attachment 6637


House Special @Greyhound Gal  Congratulations
Perhaps that can be classed as a Triple House Special.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Sending love your way @Amigo. XX


----------



## Robin

Morning all. First day since my Libre sensor ran out and my meter has dealt me a 9.1. Typical, the one time I've no idea what was going on all night. Levels have been a bit off these past few days, think I may have a background Lurgy, my ear was blocked and sore last night, though OK this morning. But I've got an HbA1c blood test tomorrow! Isn't it always the case.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
I've woken up to a layer of snow on the ground, I'm so glad I don't have to go out today I can tell you! lol
Anyways 7.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day and keep warm my lovelies!  xx


----------



## New-journey

It's a 5.3 and where is the snow! We hardly ever  get it here.
Do stay warm everyone and howl your levels are good.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> I've woken up to a layer of snow on the ground, I'm so glad I don't have to go out today I can tell you! lol
> Anyways 7.0 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day and keep warm my lovelies!  xx


I wish I was there, love a walk in crisp snow with the white everywhere! 
I hope you can stay warm today!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I wish I was there, love a walk in crisp snow with the white everywhere!
> I hope you can stay warm today!


There's not enough of it! I prefer it when there's a nice thick covering but there isn't much at all xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> There's not enough of it! I prefer it when there's a nice thick covering but there isn't much at all xx


It may still come!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> It may still come!


I've not got anything on this week so I wouldn't mind if it did!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Today I present you with a 5.7.  Back in 5's again.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.0 when I woke up after having a correction at midnight. I've now managed to get it down to 6.7


----------



## mikeyB

I was t’other way about. Woke earlier with 2.7, JB time, and woke on 5.5. Late eating last night, so i think I’ve still got some Humalog hanging around. Went down to 4.0, now 4.8. The only good thing about this is that I’ve got a very pretty ripply line on the Libre trace


----------



## pav

Afternoon all a bit late after a early meal out and and not getting things right ended up with a 3.7 hypo at 1:30 am treated it and woke with a reasonable 6.6.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Another new day ahead

Codefree say 5.5
Accu-Chek say 4.7
Average 5.1
At  5.33 am

Coffee ready

-3C  here again today thermals on and earmuffs applied.
Wishing everyone well today.


_Nature does not hurry, yet everything is accomplished.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Wednesday morning Folks.
No waking bgls again today, still waiting patiently for my months supply of test strips.
For those who have woken up to see everywhere covered in a blanket of snow ~ get out there ~ if you can ~ and make a Snowman ~ just for the sheer fun of it!
Take care friends, stay warm and well x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Another new day ahead
> 
> Codefree say 5.5
> Accu-Chek say 4.7
> Average 5.1
> At  5.33 am
> 
> Coffee ready
> 
> -3C  here again today thermals on and earmuffs applied.
> Wishing everyone well today.
> 
> 
> _Nature does not hurry, yet everything is accomplished.
> - Lao Tzu_


Good morning Vince. It's -3°C too in my neck of the woods Brrrrr!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning Vince. It's -3°C too in my neck of the woods Brrrrr!


Good morning WL.
Horrible isn't it.
You keep warm, you are still getting over a spell of poor health


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 on a parky Wednesday morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good morning WL.
> Horrible isn't it.
> You keep warm, you are still getting over a spell of poor health


----------



## Northerner

Good morning. 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.9 on a parky Wednesday morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good morning khskel ~ nice number there. I've been meaning to ask you for ages and please excuse my ignorance but what does Gaudeamos igitur mean?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning. 7.8 for me today.


Ooops! and good morning to you too Northie ~ bad night?


----------



## khskel

wirralass said:


> Good morning khskel ~ nice number there. I've been meaning to ask you for ages and please excuse my ignorance but what does Gaudeamos igitur mean?
> WL


Let us all rejoice


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.8 for me this very frosty morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a tad chilly out there, wish I could have stayed in bed. Anyway, its a 8.7 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

8.2 today. Stupid diabetes.

Now have the joyous task of telling my little boy it’s too icy to scoot to school today - wish me luck!

Hope everyone has a fab Wednesday.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.3 from me this rather parky Wednesday morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.9 here. That's two mornings running it's been high. Just because I've got an HbA1c blood test today, and I'm between Libre sensors. The Diabetes Fairy sure picks her moment to escape. Could you put a brick on her, please, Northie?


----------



## Kaylz

Good  morning 
Now anyone able to tell me why when I woke up higher than usual yesterday I had a very good day with my levels with the highest being 8.2 after breakfast?  lol
Very chilly here today, apparently I'm waiting on darts and the person that didn't turn up yesterday though so not too bothered as will only be nipping down to get the bin in and throw the bird seed in the back green for all the birds that gather there, they should enjoy that, will give them a feed until the grass thaws out and they can get their tastier delicacies anyway lol
5.8 for me this morning
Wrap up and stay warm my dearies and hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Let us all rejoice


Thank you ~ and yes, lets do that


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here  after a few days on the BG roller coaster.

Lovely cold and sunny day here in S. Wales...walkies on the beach in order.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Wakey Wakey, Rise and Shine.
The World awaits you.

Codefree say 4.9
Accu-Chek say 4.6
Average 4.75
At  5.35 am


Good day to everyone.

_Those who have knowledge, don't predict.
Those who predict, don't have knowledge.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.5 this morning. 
The My Diabetes My Way mobile phone website is up. The new and improved version. It looks nicer. Navigation is pretty much the same, just a little tidier. 
S.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  A lovely 6.7 this morning and a completely smooth line through the night - best result that I've had in ages so I'm very pleased


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.5 this morning.
> The My Diabetes My Way mobile phone website is up. The new and improved version. It looks nicer. Navigation is pretty much the same, just a little tidier.
> S.


Has there been no access to the site lately. I resorted to having to reregister, so waiting for a form to fill in?


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Bit cold and dreich here this morning. An 8.0 here for me.have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.
There is a world outside but I'm not sure what it's doing yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.4 here but not entirely surprised given what I ate yesterday. 

Hope everyone enjoys a day of single figures.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> The My Diabetes My Way mobile phone website is up. The new and improved version. It looks nicer. Navigation is pretty much the same, just a little tidier.


Oh thanks for sharing that little nugget of information, I've been eager to see it since I saw the screenshots in the newsletter  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Spent the evening waiting in again last night, still no show, messaged the person, reply - he was working late again, I've told him he must come and pick it up tomorrow if he's not working late, that's all very well and good but she could have sent a message saying he wouldn't be, you know what I mean? She could also walk the 2 minute journey and pick it up herself but she's FAR too lazy to even do that
Anyways rant over haha, 5.1 for me today
Wrap up warm and have a good day folks  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.6 here. Right, that's it, putting another Libre sensor on to find out what's going on.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.3 from me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.6 here. Right, that's it, putting another Libre sensor on to find out what's going on.


Budge up Robin, I'm sharing your step today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late check in for me - forgot to test until an hour after rising and was 7.4. Probably lower earlier


----------



## Amigo

A horrid 7.6 for me but they’ve been elevated since mum has been in hospital. Level out during the day however...mornings are higher.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone on this calm but extremely cold Brrrrrrrrrrr day!
Overslept! Nice one me after having a really good welcomed sound sleep last night
Still no test strips so no waking bgl again but playing it by ear!
Almost missed the deadline for posting this...........


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Oh thanks for sharing that little nugget of information, I've been eager to see it since I saw the screenshots in the newsletter  xx



I think the new website has improved my readings. 5.4 before dinner.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Has there been no access to the site lately. I resorted to having to reregister, so waiting for a form to fill in?



No, I've been logging on every day, but by coincidence, I never remembered to do a BG yesterday. It was the mobile site today.
I do recall the paperwork in the start took much longer than we liked.

But I don't recall having any difficulty for any length of time. When the site was down, it stated that, and was never more than a weekend.

Maybe you should call them? Hey! You're closer to Dundee than I am. Just pop over... 

S.


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I think the new website has improved my readings. 5.4 before dinner.


Haha  I took a look earlier, I really like the new look  x


----------



## pav

Evening all a bit late for me woke with a 7.1 after fixing a silly o'clock 4 am hypo of 3.3, think I over did it slightly, to add to it all rather than the usual me of breaking meters, this time I broke the lancing device, at least I have a few spares.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> No, I've been logging on every day, but by coincidence, I never remembered to do a BG yesterday. It was the mobile site today.
> I do recall the paperwork in the start took much longer than we liked.
> 
> But I don't recall having any difficulty for any length of time. When the site was down, it stated that, and was never more than a weekend.
> 
> Maybe you should call them? Hey! You're closer to Dundee than I am. Just pop over...
> 
> S.


Got another email think I have confused them so will follow this lot of instructions and see where it goes lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Weather slightly better here today.

Codefree say 5.1
Accu-Chek say 4.7
Average 4.9
At   5.42am


Hope everyone has a good day.


_Be content with what you have,
rejoice in the way things are.
When you realise there is nothing lacking,
the whole world belongs to you.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ there's an eerie silence out there on this freezing cold morning ~ no force 8 gales ablowing ~ no pouring heavy rain ~ no showers of hailstones ~ no noisy aeroplanes or helicopters ~ no owls twit twooting ~ just a perrrrrrfect stillness Calm before a storm?

.......and a fabulous weekend.
WL


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and it's a 5.2 for me and Friday. My week has been very busy so going to relax this weekend. 
I am waiting impatiently  for my Libre sensor, says on my order there is a delay.
Happy weekend all


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all, and another 4.2 for me. Last day of current libre


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning NJ & thanks, you too ~enjoy a relaxing weekend ~ you've earned it ~ hope you dont have to wait much longer for your Libre ~ deliveries eh, never on time ~ congrats on your House Speshie........


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8 after a dead level night for me.

I hope Friday is a prelude to something good.


----------



## grainger

Happy happy friday everyone. It’s a 5.9 for me 

Going on a weekend away with my hubby today, child free which means a lie in I’m a tad excited.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Happy happy friday everyone. It’s a 5.9 for me
> 
> Going on a weekend away with my hubby today, child free which means a lie in I’m a tad excited.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


How exciting! You deserve the break and time to relax, hope you have a very good time.


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> How exciting! You deserve the break and time to relax, hope you have a very good time.



Thanks! And congrats on your HS.

Hope the libre turns up quickly for you and you get your chilled weekend x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.0 for me. 
Everyone enjoy the morning sounds today.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Thanks! And congrats on your HS.
> 
> Hope the libre turns up quickly for you and you get your chilled weekend x


Thanks and it is needed to prove to my new consultant, seeing him in 1st March that my numbers are in range most of the time so he won't need to criticise me for my (I imagine) another low HbA1c


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning and it's a 5.2 for me and Friday. My week has been very busy so going to relax this weekend.
> I am waiting impatiently  for my Libre sensor, says on my order there is a delay.
> Happy weekend all


House Special NJ  Congrats


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me this morning. Have a great Friday everyone. I can’t wait for a weekend of preparation for following weekend visitors, so housework,zzz, housework,zzz then back to work.

Did I hear a rumour about day of rest.

Has anyone got any reason why date and time on sdcode free monitor goes wonky. Got a replacement monitor, and this is happening again. Think it’s something  I might be doing? Thanks


----------



## Carolg

C


New-journey said:


> Good morning and it's a 5.2 for me and Friday. My week has been very busy so going to relax this weekend.
> I am waiting impatiently  for my Libre sensor, says on my order there is a delay.
> Happy weekend all


Congratulations  on HS, have a relaxed weekend


----------



## Robin

Morning all, well, the new Libre sensor diagnoses ferocious Dawn Phenomenon for my recent high morning levels. I don't know why it's particularly bad just now.


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> C
> 
> Congratulations  on HS, have a relaxed weekend


Thanks and you too.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> House Special NJ  Congrats


Thanks, been low for a few days so happy with this,


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.4 after peaking at 14.9 at 4am.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Not had a lie in unfortunately was just catching up on everything else notification wise first lol
Meter was beeping at me extra this morning, inserted strip and it kindly told me I needed to replace the batteries soon, thought it was about time that would happen so that's them changed now 
Anyways a vanilla thin induced 5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day and @grainger hope you have a fantastic weekend!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.

Gwennie (the dog) was the wrong side of the kitchen door this morning - how did THAT happen?!! It must be freaky Friday or something similar.

Enjoy your weekend break, Grainger.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  a 6.2 for me today.


----------



## pav

Morning all a good 5.6 for me.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.4 for me. Not happy with these morning 7’s but they level out daytime and I am under considerable stress presently


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Happy day ahead everyone
Vince has to work the weekend. Run up to the holidays.
No rest for the wicked.

Codefree say  5.5
Accu-Chek say 5.2
Average 5.4 (5.35)
At   5.39 am

My levels in general have dropped since I returned to Shanghai.
Quite pleased with that, they are on a par with my previous Shanghai levels when  I was still taking Metformin. Activity and diet I guess being the responsible factors.
Typing hasn’t improved any though.

Wishing all a great day _Great acts are made up of small deeds.
 - Lao Tzu_


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.8 today.  I went for what I thought was a routine hearing test yesterday at Boots. No don't be silly Amanda you don't do routine.  In summary moderate hearing loss in left ear and mild hearing loss in right ear. I've got to go back for a 75 minute appointment on Wednesday and was told I could bring someone with me, Before even testing my ears because I've  had labythinritis at least three times in the last four years the audiologist wrote a letter to the GP asking him to consider referring me to ENT at the hospital.


----------



## Jeandp

Good Morning! A very respectable 5.2 for me. Happy with that


----------



## Vince_UK

@Jeandp 
Congrats on the House Special Jean


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 10.8 today.  I went for what I thought was a routine hearing test yesterday at Boots. No don't be silly Amanda you don't do routine.  In summary moderate hearing loss in left ear and mild hearing loss in right ear. I've got to go back for a 75 minute appointment on Wednesday and was told I could bring someone with me, Before even testing my ears because I've  had labythinritis at least three times in the last four years the audiologist wrote a letter to the GP asking him to consider referring me to ENT at the hospital.


Good Morning AJ,  You must let us all know the outcomes of your 75 minute appointment.  May I ask what "labythinritis" is please, forgive my ignorance.
It could possible be just normal wear and tear. I know in today's environment with all the noise around us it is very easy to have ear problems. I for one have issues with my left ear. Like you defined and slight. Do keep us updated


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Saturday morning friends ~ deffinitly brolly weather here today ~ it hasn't stopped peeing down all night ! Hope you're all as well as you can be and your weekend is free from stress and pain. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Jeandp said:


> Good Morning! A very respectable 5.2 for me. Happy with that


Congrats on your house special Jeandp x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.3 this morning. That's ok. 
It will be a good weekend. 
S.


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.3 this morning. That's ok.
> It will be a good weekend.
> S.


Still in single numbers Sadhbh nothing to be unduly concerned about ~ waking bgs are usually higher then pan out during the day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me despite a post meal hypo/spike yesterday. Timings seem to have gone awry at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Horrible, miserable and wet here today, never mind, football and rugby on the tv today so won't be heading out
Anyways 5.3 for me this morning after a vanilla thin for a bedtime 5.2
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me despite a post meal hypo/spike yesterday. Timings seem to have gone awry at the moment.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Thank you khskel, you too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible, miserable and wet here today, never mind, football and rugby on the tv today so won't be heading out
> Anyways 5.3 for me this morning after a vanilla thin for a bedtime 5.2
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


May I ask a silly question @Kaylz ?
What is a vanilla thin?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Morning all and a 4.4 for me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible, miserable and wet here today, never mind, football and rugby on the tv today so won't be heading out
> Anyways 5.3 for me this morning after a vanilla thin for a bedtime 5.2
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


Thanks Kaylz, you too. I love watching rugby, far more exciting than football IMO. Ireland v Italy should be a good match. Will you be watching the Winter Olympics too? Nice number too. x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> May I ask a silly question @Kaylz ?
> What is a vanilla thin?


Just a type of biscuit, they are like a shortbread texture, Tesco own haha x


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Vince_UK said:


> May I ask a silly question @Kaylz ?
> What is a vanilla thin?


It's one of the lower carb biscuits @Vince. Good to have if slightly lower than you'd like before bed so reduce chance of nighttime hypo


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> It's one of the lower carb biscuits @Vince. Good to have if slightly lower than you'd like before bed so reduce chance of nighttime hypo


Thanks @Greyhound Gal 
I really didn't have a clue.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Just a type of biscuit, they are like a shortbread texture, Tesco own haha x


Tesco Queen strkes again


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks Kaylz, you too. I love watching rugby, far more exciting than football IMO. Ireland v Italy should be a good match. Will you be watching the Winter Olympics too? x


Well it's the team I support that's on today for the football at lunch time, then the rugby basically straight after so no time to go anywhere lol, no I'm not really interested in the winter Olympics, doesn't have the same hype to it as the regular games etc and the only winter sport I'm interested in snowboarding x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A tubby-bellied 5.0 here.

Fab day yesterday - I had pizza for the first time in AGES and, after an initial BG spike, coasted beautifully along in range all afternoon. For all you pizza-lovers, it was PizzaExpress, Leggera American Hot, 50g carb according to their website.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
> 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.


Well done Robin! That’s brilliant.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
> 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.


Fantastic Robin, really pleased for you x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Amigo

P


Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
> 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.



Excellent result Robin!

A 7.3 for me this morning. I’m not impressed with myself but have to be realistic at the moment.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.0 from me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
> 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.



Very good. It's a good result.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Amigo said:


> P
> 
> 
> Excellent result Robin!
> 
> A 7.3 for me this morning. I’m not impressed with myself but have to be realistic at the moment.



We match, and I'm happy with mine too. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Robin 
First class result Robin


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, a bit late posting, but a 9.2 for me today. Currently sitting in hairdressers getting new colour and cut.


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning AJ,  You must let us all know the outcomes of your 75 minute appointment.  May I ask what "labythinritis" is please, forgive my ignorance.
> It could possible be just normal wear and tear. I know in today's environment with all the noise around us it is very easy to have ear problems. I for one have issues with my left ear. Like you defined and slight. Do keep us updated


Thank you Vince. This link is good for explaining how labyrinthitis feels although I don't feel like the room is spinning. It's like feeling extremely drunk even though you've had no alcohol and I kept feeling like I was going to faint, when it happens  I feel so unsteady that I don't feel safe going anywhere on my own and last Sunday doing even the slightest thing left me feeling like I was losing all energy and my eyes kept closing but not in the way that do when you're tired, it felt like I was going to lose consciousness at any moment.https://www.healthline.com/health/labyrinthitis#getting-help


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible, miserable and wet here today, never mind, football and rugby on the tv today so won't be heading out
> Anyways 5.3 for me this morning after a vanilla thin for a bedtime 5.2
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


What is a vanilla thin and a lotus bicci kalyz


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> What is a vanilla thin and a lotus bicci kalyz


The Viennese vanilla thins are Tesco own, they are delicious and 4g carb per biscuit, a lotus is a caramelised flavour biscuit, they often serve them in cafe's they are just under 6g carb and available from most shops, is that enough or are you needing any specified info hun? xx


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> What is a vanilla thin and a lotus bicci kalyz





Kaylz said:


> The Viennese vanilla thins are Tesco own, they are delicious and 4g carb per biscuit, a lotus is a caramelised flavour biscuit, they often serve them in cafe's they are just under 6g carb and available from most shops, is that enough or are you needing any specified info hun? xx


My favourite biscuit. Once only found individually wrapped in posh coffee shops. Luckily our local co-op sells them by the packet.


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> The Viennese vanilla thins are Tesco own, they are delicious and 4g carb per biscuit, a lotus is a caramelised flavour biscuit, they often serve them in cafe's they are just under 6g carb and available from most shops, is that enough or are you needing any specified info hun? xx


That’s fine, just wondering as never heard of them thanks


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Have a good day one and all
Work again today for me.

Codefree say  5.5
Accu-Chek say 5.3
Average 5.4
At   5.38 am
Happiness is egg shaped so they say. Can’t wait for Easter. I Wonder if MR do 85% Easter Eggs.
Job for Super Sleuth @Kaylz I think J

_He who knows that enough is enough
will always have enough.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Have a good day one and all
> Work again today for me.
> 
> Codefree say  5.5
> Accu-Chek say 5.3
> Average 5.4
> At   5.38 am
> Happiness is egg shaped so they say. Can’t wait for Easter. I Wonder if MR do 85% Easter Eggs.
> Job for Super Sleuth @Kaylz I think J
> 
> _He who knows that enough is enough
> will always have enough.
> - Lao Tzu_


Lindor do a 70% one.  I've seen them in Tesco.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Lindor do a 70% one.  I've seen them in Tesco.


Didn't your wifey make a chocolate Easter egg or two for you last year Mark or is my memory playing tricks?
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Lindor do a 70% one.  I've seen them in Tesco.


No Tesco here  They closed them all


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Thank you Vince. This link is good for explaining how labyrinthitis feels although I don't feel like the room is spinning. It's like feeling extremely drunk even though you've had no alcohol and I kept feeling like I was going to faint, when it happens  I feel so unsteady that I don't feel safe going anywhere on my own and last Sunday doing even the slightest thing left me feeling like I was losing all energy and my eyes kept closing but not in the way that do when you're tired, it felt like I was going to lose consciousness at any moment.https://www.healthline.com/health/labyrinthitis#getting-help


Thanks @AJLang 
I have learned somethig else.
An extremely unpleasant condition.
The potential causes are interesting especially the taking of aspirin. I take that each day 75mg


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Sunday morning friends 
No test strips so no waking number on this very windy and wet morning

For a change I greet you today not with my usual welcome message but with an amazing piece of body art. If you look closely you will see there are  two people in this pic. Very artistic and very clever don't you think?


Hope you all have a restful & relaxing Sunday doing only what you want to do and not what you need to do My usual take care wishes x
WL


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely wonderful 5.2 house special this morning   and a smooth line through the whole night


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A lovely wonderful 5.2 house special this morning   and a smooth line through the whole night


Congrats on the House Special AJ.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> My favourite biscuit. Once only found individually wrapped in posh coffee shops. Luckily our local co-op sells them by the packet.
> View attachment 6694


I often get them served when I order coffee and I have been leaving them.. Not anymore lol


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Crap sleep, rain battering off the window all night, Bruce fidgeting and muttering away in his sleep etc
@Vince_UK I don't have a clue about Aldi easter eggs I will have a look to see if I can find anything out if I get the time though
Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Went to bed 6.2, woke to a 5.6 but in-between around about 10 for a couple of hours then steadily down from about 2am. Interesting!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.9 this morning and it was 3.7 yesterday so happy this morning. 
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Vince_UK

THanks you d


Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Crap sleep, rain battering off the window all night, Bruce fidgeting and muttering away in his sleep etc
> @Vince_UK I don't have a clue about Aldi easter eggs I will have a look to see if I can find anything out if I get the time though
> Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing  xx


Thank you Don't do anythig special just curious that's all 
If anyone knows for sure it will be you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Didn't your wifey make a chocolate Easter egg or two for you last year Mark or is my memory playing tricks?
> WL


Yes she did.  Still have the mould so might try it again.  She even filled it with truffles.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Another 6.0 this morning, despite the cream Belgian bun I had last night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Crap sleep, rain battering off the window all night, Bruce fidgeting and muttering away in his sleep etc
> @Vince_UK I don't have a clue about Aldi easter eggs I will have a look to see if I can find anything out if I get the time though
> Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing  xx


What's sleep Kaylz?  Erm I'm not familiar with that word!! Sorry to hear you had a disturbed night hun ~ maybe have a catnap later if you can Oh and thanks and you too ~ wow 5.4  Nice diddly number again  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.9 this morning and it was 3.7 yesterday so happy this morning.
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Morning NJ you & Kaylz almost on par with numbers today ~ being in your home surroundings this weekend perhaps has made all the difference ~ are you travelling next week or staying fairly local? Whichever it is, stay safe. 
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, though I was 5.3 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep. It was horribly squally at one point in the night here, kept me awake for a bit, all seems calm now.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> What's sleep Kaylz?  Erm I'm not familiar with that word!! Sorry to hear you had a disturbed night hun ~ maybe have a catnap later if you can Oh and thanks and you too ~ wow 5.4  Nice diddly number again  xx


No time for a cat nap unfortunately, bacon to bag up for the freezer, bacon to cook for lunch, rugby on this afternoon then mince to be done for tea x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes she did.  Still have the mould so might try it again.  She even filled it with truffles.


I remember now ~ and didnt she buy you a shop full of bars of chocolate too or were they a crimbo present? Your wife is so generous towards you Mark, lucky man


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> No time for a cat nap unfortunately, bacon to bag up for the freezer, bacon to cook for lunch, rugby on this afternoon then mince to be done for tea x


You are a busy little bee K ~ no peace for the wicked eh? Haha! Did you see the 6 nations England v Wales match yesterday, it was terrific rugby.x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> You are a busy little bee K ~ no peace for the wicked eh? Haha! Did you see the 6 nations England v Wales match yesterday, it was terrific rugby.x


Yes we watched the football and then both the rugby matches, ALWAYS watch the rugby  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.1 here, though I was 5.3 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep. It was horribly squally at one point in the night here, kept me awake for a bit, all seems calm now.


Morning Robin ~ ah you just mist out on a HS at 6.30am ~ may tomorrow bring you a lucky 5.2 I will cross all my digits for you. Sorry you had a horrid squally night. I will look out for you in km's non-consonant strand!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yes we watched the football and then both the rugby matches, ALWAYS watch the rugby  x


Those rugby players are REAL men arent they with their muscular physique Huhummmm! hehhe!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Amigo

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.6 for me this morning.



Me too Sadhbh though I’d have preferred much lower!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> I remember now ~ and didnt she buy you a shop full of bars of chocolate too or were they a crimbo present? Your wife is so generous towards you Mark, lucky man


That was my birthday pressie.  The thing with 100% choccy is that it lasts forever.  Can only manage a couple of squares at a time.  And it's definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. And it's clear out wardrobe day.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. And it's clear out wardrobe day.



When you’re finished, come and start on mine will you Stitch!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> When you’re finished, come and start on mine will you Stitch!


You beat me to it Amigo haha


----------



## Robin

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A lovely wonderful 5.2 house special this morning   and a smooth line through the whole night


Whatever you did, AJ, bottle it and use it again! ( or better still, sell it!)


----------



## pav

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. And it's clear out wardrobe day.



Same here, need a big house clear out, as planning on moving at some point.

A respectable 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is refreshed and well
Last working day today until after Spring Festival, Shanghai is virtually a ghost town in many places. My usual 1 hour morning commute is now taking 25 minutes.

Codefree say  5.6
Accu-Chek say 5.4
Average 5.5
At   5.42 am

Wish everyone the very best of days.

_Do not say, "It is morning,"
and dismiss it with a name of yesterday.
See it for the first time
as a newborn child that has no name.
- Rabindranath Tagore_


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me. 
There appears to be a mound of snow on the drive where I parked the car.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.5 for me after a day yesterday of lower single fingers before meals.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

That's not bad @Carolg for yourself. I did six BGs yesterday. My Highest was 8.5 after a kind of kedgeree, but chicken. I am so well behaved when I know I'm going to be testing all my mealtimes! 
My result this morning: 6.7
S.


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> That's not bad @Carolg for yourself. I did six BGs yesterday. My Highest was 8.5 after a kind of kedgeree, but chicken. I am so well behaved when I know I'm going to be testing all my mealtimes!
> My result this morning: 6.7
> S.


It’s a scunner when you are not  off and don,t have time to prepare for meals. It’s lovely to see I can make a difference but find it hard to maintain. Canny moan when I get my blood results methinks


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 9 for me. Definitely stuck in the 9's in the mornings.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, the glass of red wine last night definitely helped!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 
VERY nippy here this morning and even though the heating has been on for about 20 minutes its not feeling any warmer as mum left the living door open for the cat and that's him just come through now 
Anyways 5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.4 here today - vast improvement on the weekend but not entirely surprising given we were away and eating all sorts of naughty things.

Anyway - start of half term today so I desperately need to find some energy to cope with my little man who has decided today we will be ninjas! Just want some sleep.

Happy Monday all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A HS for me.

Did a coastal path yesterday that was a favourite when I was a child. Halfway along, I ran into an old friend who lives in the States and just happens to be over visiting her folks - meeting her for coffee on Wed, yay.

I’ve never seen a pregnant Ninja, Grainger, LOL.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A HS for me.
> 
> Did a coastal path yesterday that was a favourite when I was a child. Halfway along, I ran into an old friend who lives in the States and just happens to be over visiting her folks - meeting her for coffee on Wed, yay.
> 
> I’ve never seen a pregnant Ninja, Grainger, LOL.


@Bloden 
Congrats Bloden.
It is a small world sometimes.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 after an unsettled night.


----------



## scottishlass

A 6.6 for me this morning.  A snowy morning here in the far north, pure blue sky following a truly stunning sunrise.  Deer browsing nearby, a hen harrier flying low along the ditch at the edge of our field, sun glinting off the snow on the cliffs of Hoy.  Life's pretty good today.


----------



## grainger

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A HS for me.
> 
> Did a coastal path yesterday that was a favourite when I was a child. Halfway along, I ran into an old friend who lives in the States and just happens to be over visiting her folks - meeting her for coffee on Wed, yay.
> 
> I’ve never seen a pregnant Ninja, Grainger, LOL.



It’s definitely a sight! 

Turns out not as nimble or flexible as required - much to my sons disappointment!


----------



## mikeyB

scottishlass said:


> A 6.6 for me this morning.  A snowy morning here in the far north, pure blue sky following a truly stunning sunrise.  Deer browsing nearby, a hen harrier flying low along the ditch at the edge of our field, sun glinting off the snow on the cliffs of Hoy.  Life's pretty good today.


Blimey, Scottishlass, you are a long way up. Are you on the Mainland? (Or the mainland)


----------



## scottishlass

Hi Mikey, hanging onto the top end of mainland by a thread!  Used to live on the west coast but swapped looking out onto the Hebrides for the Orkney islands a few years ago.  Bit short on specialist diabetes centres (best part of three hours each way to Raigmore in Inverness) but blessed with very accessible GP services, thank goodness.  Have you always been on Mull?


----------



## mikeyB

Nope, I’m an incomer. Been here for 5 and a bit years. Was hoping to stay here, but health problems mean we have to move nearer to family. I’ll miss the friendly neighbours and the four seasons a day.


----------



## scottishlass

mikeyB said:


> Nope, I’m an incomer. Been here for 5 and a bit years. Was hoping to stay here, but health problems mean we have to move nearer to family. I’ll miss the friendly neighbours and the four seasons a day.


That's a shame, hear it so many times but on the plus side, you'll no doubt see more of the family.  I think proximity to family is what I miss most about being in the frozen wastes of the north - only husband and me up here and all the rest widely dispersed throughout Englandshire and beyond.  Thank goodness for Loganair!  On the topic of weather, I thought only seeing four seasons in a day constitutes a settled patch on the west coast islands - more like four seasons in an hour, surely?


----------



## mikeyB

Four seasons in an hour is what we call “winter”. Summer is four seasons in a day


----------



## scottishlass

mikeyB said:


> Four seasons in an hour is what we call “winter”. Summer is four seasons in a day


The only problem is remembering to look at the calendar to see whether the date signifies summer or winter - difficult to tell sometimes!  A couple of years ago we had the same temperature on the summer solstice as we did the previous winter one. All part of the fun, eh!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good afternoon!  My blood sugar level this morning was 6.1.  I've never known such consistency that's lasted an entire tub of strips.  They should've been called 6. something strips.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A HS for me.
> 
> Did a coastal path yesterday that was a favourite when I was a child. Halfway along, I ran into an old friend who lives in the States and just happens to be over visiting her folks - meeting her for coffee on Wed, yay.
> 
> I’ve never seen a pregnant Ninja, Grainger, LOL.


I missed this, sorry but Congrats on your HS Bloden


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is healthy this morning
Work finished until 23rd. City very  quiet indeed.

Codefree say 6.0
Accu-Chek say 5.5
Average 5.8
At  6.21  am

Lie in this morning

Wish everyone a terrific day.

_There is only one way to happiness and that is to cease worrying
about things which are beyond the power of our will.
- Epictetus_


----------



## Wirrallass

This tiny little fella only the size of a twenty pence piece, is greeting you this morning and wishing you all a very happy Tuesday. Aww! x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HAS for me as was my pre breakfast/drive to work fingerprick.

Have a good day everyone. I think I'll debug some code for a change.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  An unexpected 7.1 this morning.  Puzzled.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, getting bored with these numbers now, 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  An unexpected 7.1 this morning.  Puzzled.


Test again Mark, that does seem high for you


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Awful day here, cold, wet and just miserable and yep of course I have to go out in an hour 
Lots of notifications on here that will just have to wait till I get back and manage to catch up so sorry lol 
Anyways 5.0 for me today
Wrap up, stay warm and dry and oh have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Morning all
11.1 for me, but had carb munchies last night after very low carb dinner. Back to drawing board. Have a nice day all


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  An unexpected 7.1 this morning.  Puzzled.


You spoke too soon yesterday Mark 7.1 not too bad tho ~ was it the three slices of black forest gateau?


----------



## Wirrallass

Could it be something in the air that's caused numbers to be higher than usual this morning ~ OR has that menacing DF managed to escape @Northerners clutches to poke her snotty nose in where it's not wanted?


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

7.2 here today. Getting in range in the mornings seems to be impossible! 
Anyway today will involve scan, obstetrics and diabetes clinics so fingers crossed all still healthy (I’m not looking forward to getting on scales after the amount of crap I’ve eaten this week!) 

Happy pancake day all x


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Could it be something in the air that's caused all numbers to be higher than usual this morning ~ OR has that menacing DF managed to escape @Northerners clutches to poke her snotty nose in where it's not wanted?


I bet she isn't looking forward to the prospect of packing her things up and moving. Lets hope she gets lost in the move!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> I bet she isn't looking forward to the prospect of packing her things up and moving. Lets hope she gets lost in the move!


Hear hear!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 8.2 this morning. When I woke at 2.30 and it was 4.5 it was a big dilemma whether to have extra carbs. Fortunately I decided not to have any and I didn't go hypo


----------



## AJLang

Robin said:


> Whatever you did, AJ, bottle it and use it again! ( or better still, sell it!)


Wouldn't it be nice to be able to do that


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Congrats on the House Special AJ.


Thank you Vince


----------



## AJLang

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Had my HbA1c result yesterday, (nurse wanted to check all OK after switching to Levemir.)
> 45, or 6.3 in old money. Not too shabby, so maybe I shouldn't worry too much about my overnights.


That's brilliant Robin. Well done


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.2 here today. Getting in range in the mornings seems to be impossible!
> Anyway today will involve scan, obstetrics and diabetes clinics so fingers crossed all still healthy (I’m not looking forward to getting on scales after the amount of crap I’ve eaten this week!)
> 
> Happy pancake day all x


Thanks and you too! Will be thinking of you grainger and trust all goes as well as you'd like it to ~ and dont worry about your weight, remember you're eating for two. BTW what's your due date? x


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Thanks and you too! Will be thinking of you grainger and trust all goes as well as you'd like it to ~ and dont worry about your weight, remember you're eating for two. BTW what's your due date? x



Thanks . Going to have him on the 26th March so just under 6 weeks away!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 here.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning.

Best wishes to all having medical and baby appointments today.

Mum still in hospital and still not in great shape


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> Best wishes to all having medical and baby appointments today.
> 
> Mum still in hospital and still not in great shape


So sorry to hear that, Amigo.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> Best wishes to all having medical and baby appointments today.
> 
> Mum still in hospital and still not in great shape


Hope some good news on the horizon for you @Amigo. Stressful time


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> Best wishes to all having medical and baby appointments today.
> 
> Mum still in hospital and still not in great shape


Sending wishes to your mum for a speedy recovery Amigo


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> Best wishes to all having medical and baby appointments today.
> 
> Mum still in hospital and still not in great shape


Sorry to hear that Amigo. Thinking of you and your Mum x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Sorry about your mum @Amigo 

6.9 this morning for me.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with a rather unwelcome 7.2, but at least that is in range - and a dead straight line all night. Curries are always difficult to bolus for.


----------



## Bloden

Hope your mum improves, Amigo. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Test again Mark, that does seem high for you


I did.  7.1 again.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> I did.  7.1 again.


Perhaps you are brewing a cold or something, hope the lower levels return asap


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Perhaps you are brewing a cold or something, hope the lower levels return asap


Well, to tell the truth i've felt quite run down for at least a couple of weeks.  Mainly feel a bit chesty & constant dry throat.  Could be the culprit, but i've had colds before with no effect on BG at all.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, to tell the truth i've felt quite run down for at least a couple of weeks.  Mainly feel a bit chesty & constant dry throat.  Could be the culprit, but i've had colds before with no effect on BG at all.


I'd had little colds and sniffles that hadn't effected me but the last one a few weeks ago made a huge difference in post meal tests! Hope you feel better soon!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Codefree say 6.0
Accu-Chek say 5.8
Average 5.9
At  5.45 am

Have a wonderful day.

_The mind is not a vessel to be filled
 but a fire to be kindled.
- Plutarch_


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning
6.9 for me again. Three mornings in a row below 7. That's a record for me. I'd hate to think I'm doing something right, but the only thing that's different is I've added a little butter (pure heaven, real butter, God knew what he was doing creating butter) on my green things. Spinach, broccoli - the green leafy's. 
Everyone have a good day. Busy day here. 
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me.
Looks like a windscreen scraping morning out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lauren8443

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )




Mine was 11.5 :-( ....the one thing I really struggle with is getting bloods good over nigh. I suppose last night I had a risotto about 7:30. Bloods were fine before bed. Is it best to have less carbs at night?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An out of the blue 8.8 for me this morning  I was 4.2 shortly before bed last night and had a slice of cheese on toast, so I suspect I didn't actually need it  to keep my levels up overnight 




Lauren8443 said:


> Mine was 11.5 :-( ....the one thing I really struggle with is getting bloods good over nigh. I suppose last night I had a risotto about 7:30. Bloods were fine before bed. Is it best to have less carbs at night?


Perhaps my result today gives you a bit of a clue, @Lauren8443  Do you test immediately on waking? Many people find their levels start to rise rapidly as soon as their feet hit the floor in the mornings, I'd suggest trying a couple of tests during the night (around 3 am) to see if your levels are actually elevated through the night, or if they just head skyward as you wake


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  An out of the blue 8.8 for me this morning


In China @Northerner 8 is considered an extremely lucky number and you got a double.
I know not good for you just trying to make you smile in the face of adversity.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone and Happy Valentine's Day. 8.5 this morning after correcting a 14.5 in the early hours. Got my 75 minute hearing appointment at Boots this afternoon and immediately afterwards I'm going to celebrate Valentine's Day with my gorgeous boyfriend


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy Valentine's Day. 8.5 this morning after correcting a 14.5 in the early hours. Got my 75 minute hearing appointment at Boots this afternoon and immediately afterwards I'm going to celebrate Valentine's Day with my gorgeous boyfriend


Hope the appointment goes well Amanda, and that you have a lovely afternoon celebrating


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A much more acceptable 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy Valentine's Day. 8.5 this morning after correcting a 14.5 in the early hours. Got my 75 minute hearing appointment at Boots this afternoon and immediately afterwards I'm going to celebrate Valentine's Day with my gorgeous boyfriend


Good Luck AJ, Let us know ghe outcome and a great Valentines Day ahead for  you I am sure


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 10.2 for me this morning (had a stressful day at work yesterday though, but things needed to be said). Out for a nice steak dinner tonight to celebrate valentines day with Trev.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a miserable 10.2 for me this morning (had a stressful day at work yesterday though, but things needed to be said). Out for a nice steak dinner tonight to celebrate valentines day with Trev.


But you will have a good end to the day @Stitch147 and a fantastic dinner Enjoy it


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Frosty out today but that  should be gone by the time I have to go out
First appointment with psychology this afternoon, feeling pretty nervous and blaming that for being awake since just after 3am!
Anyways 5.2 for me this morning after a vanilla thin (we all up to speed on what these are lol) for a 5.3 at bedtime 
Hope everyone has a great day and hope your appointment goes well @AJLang  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Frosty out today but that  should be gone by the time I have to go out
> First appointment with psychology this afternoon, feeling pretty nervous and blaming that for being awake since just after 3am!
> Anyways 5.2 for me this morning after a vanilla thin (we all up to speed on what these are lol) for a 5.3 at bedtime
> Hope everyone has a great day and hope your appointment goes well @AJLang  xx


Auspicious start to you day @Kaylz 
A House Special
Can only get better .


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Northerner, Vince and Kaylz  x
All the best with your appointment Kaylz and well done with your House Special x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A rubbish 9.7 this morning but may have something to do with the double decker I decided I needed a 10pm

Anyways happy Valentine’s Day all x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Frosty out today but that  should be gone by the time I have to go out
> First appointment with psychology this afternoon, feeling pretty nervous and blaming that for being awake since just after 3am!
> Anyways 5.2 for me this morning after a vanilla thin (we all up to speed on what these are lol) for a 5.3 at bedtime
> Hope everyone has a great day and hope your appointment goes well @AJLang  xx



Hope the psychologist is good and you feel more positive when you come out.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a miserable 10.2 for me this morning (had a stressful day at work yesterday though, but things needed to be said). Out for a nice steak dinner tonight to celebrate valentines day with Trev.


Big hugs Stitch x


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Big hugs Stitch x


Thanks Amanda, hope your appointment goes well and enjoy your romantic day.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Hope the psychologist is good and you feel more positive when you come out.


Thanks grainger  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Valentine’s is shoved into a corner in my house cos it’s my (much more important) birthday two days later, hahaha. 

Enjoy the romance, all you dia-romantics. 

Good luck with the appointments, AJ and Kaylz.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here.
I clicked 'like' on your post, @Stitch147, I meant the dinner, not the BG and the stressful day! Wouldn't it be good if there was a 'commiserate' button!
Good luck today, @Kaylz and @AJLang


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Frosty out today but that  should be gone by the time I have to go out
> First appointment with psychology this afternoon, feeling pretty nervous and blaming that for being awake since just after 3am!
> Anyways 5.2 for me this morning after a vanilla thin (we all up to speed on what these are lol) for a 5.3 at bedtime
> Hope everyone has a great day and hope your appointment goes well @AJLang  xx


I hope the appointment goes well Kaylz  Congrats on the House Special!


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here.
> I clicked 'like' on your post, @Stitch147, I meant the dinner, not the BG and the stressful day! Wouldn't it be good if there was a 'commiserate' button!
> Good luck today, @Kaylz and @AJLang


Morning Robin, I agree. I am looking forward to my dinner later, already know exactly what I'm ordering for my dinner later.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Bloden @Robin and @Northerner  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

6.2 for me today
Hope your appointment goes well @Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Lucy Honeychurch  x


----------



## Amigo

Hope this appt is the start of good things for you @Kaylz 

Did someone say it was Valentines Day? Won’t be noticed in my house


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Hope this appt is the start of good things for you @Kaylz
> 
> Did someone say it was Valentines Day? Won’t be noticed in my house


It's the thought that counts @Amigo 
We Geordies are a romantic lot, we do a lot of thinking aboot it.
We aalways ask a lass to pay her tern at the bar and get a rund in, and if they want a bottle of broon we divint mind the expense but cirl wa feces at a port and lemon.
Hows that for romance?


----------



## Kaylz

Thank you @Amigo  xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> It's the thought that counts @Amigo
> We Geordies are a romantic lot, we do a lot of thinking aboot it.
> We aalways ask a lass to pay her tern at the bar and get a rund in, and if they want a bottle of broon we divint mind the expense but cirl wa feces at a port and lemon.
> Hows that for romance?



Lol Vince! My hubbie is a treasure but doesn’t do these organised romance things or cards. He once bought me Athletes foot cream for Valentine’s Day ‘because it was more useful!’


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Lol Vince! My hubbie is a treasure but doesn’t do these organised romance things or cards. He once bought me Athletes foot cream for Valentine’s Day ‘because it was more useful!’


Telt ye we is romantics. Only a Geordie would be as considerate as that. We are also very practical.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

OH and I have no truck with it. We're going to the mother-in-laws armed with cod and chips tonight


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Frosty out today but that  should be gone by the time I have to go out
> First appointment with psychology this afternoon, feeling pretty nervous and blaming that for being awake since just after 3am!
> Anyways 5.2 for me this morning after a vanilla thin (we all up to speed on what these are lol) for a 5.3 at bedtime
> Hope everyone has a great day and hope your appointment goes well @AJLang  xx



Good luck with your appointment. 
S.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good luck with your appt. @Kaylz


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the good luck messages for my hearing appointment. Confirmed moderate ear loss in my left ear and doesn't think it is age related. He thought it was strange that it was in one ear. Has given me letter that GP needs to refer me to ENT. Because I am claustrophobic I will need to find the money to pay for an open MRI of the ear canal, GP also wants me to have a brain MRI.


----------



## AJLang

Oh yes he did say that a hearing aid would help, but my first concern is finding out what is causing the hearing loss and spells of dizziness. I'm losing the confidence to go out on my own but I will overcome that. On a brighter note OH is making Valentine's Day as good as he can for me


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang I'm well jealous of your Boofle! xx


----------



## grainger

AJLang said:


> Oh yes he did say that a hearing aid would help, but my first concern is finding out what is causing the hearing loss and spells of dizziness. I'm losing the confidence to go out on my own but I will overcome that. On a brighter note OH is making Valentine's Day as good as he can for me View attachment 6762



Probably not even remotely related but my friend has had huge issues with hearing and dizziness and it’s taken a long time but turns out is related to bad dentistry - might be worth considering? Either way, I hope you are able to get the treatment you need and that you can build up some confidence again. Enjoy valentines x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang I'm well jealous of your Boofle! xx


Lol Kaylz, he's my second Boofle  xx


----------



## AJLang

grainger said:


> Probably not even remotely related but my friend has had huge issues with hearing and dizziness and it’s taken a long time but turns out is related to bad dentistry - might be worth considering? Either way, I hope you are able to get the treatment you need and that you can build up some confidence again. Enjoy valentines x


Thanks Grainger. Definitely worth considering. I hope you enjoy Valentine's as well x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Lol Kaylz, he's my second Boofle  xx


You are a lucky lady! haha, I fell in love with him when my MIL bought me a calendar, was going to buy a mug at Christmas but Bruce got me a mug so didn't want to crap on his present if you get what I mean lol, soon though I will buy one  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

 Hope Valentines Day was good, always remember tomorrow is another day.

Codefree say 6.2
Accu-Chek say 5.9
Average 6.1
At   5.30 am

Good day to all.
I am off to Kunshan to celebrate Chinese New Year later today
Happy New Year 新年快乐 xin nian kuai le

_When any situation arises which tempts you to become disturbed,
 say: "There is another way of looking at this."
- A Course In Miracles_


----------



## Vince_UK

Codefee v Accu-Chek after 10 days
Tests taken simultaneously off the same blood drop off the same finger prick, right little finger. I should add, alternative days alternative meters first, one day Codefree first next day Accu-Chek first.
Interesting results
I will continue this until the Accu-Chek strips are exhausted
While the Accu-Chek constantly has me in he 4-5.9 Range non-diabetic at wake up the Codefree drifts into the diabetic range. Interesting trend.
Psychologically this can have a negative effect on ones mindset I feel
Let's continue and see how it pans out over time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 for me as the sensor enters it's last hour. It has been a good one.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.7 here. Super tired but no rest for the wicked - my son tells me I have to try something new for breakfast so this could be interesting!

Enjoy your Thursdays all - it’s nearly the weekend’


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Codefee v Accu-Chek after 10 days
> Tests taken simultaneously off the same blood drop off the same finger prick, right little finger. I should add, alternative days alternative meters first, one day Codefree first next day Accu-Chek first.
> Interesting results
> I will continue this until the Accu-Chek strips are exhausted
> While the Accu-Chek constantly has me in he 4-5.9 Range non-diabetic at wake up the Codefree drifts into the diabetic range. Interesting trend.
> Psychologically this can have a negative effect on ones mindset I feel
> Let's continue and see how it pans out over time.
> 
> View attachment 6771


@Vince_UK they are very close readings & all fall into the 10% tolerances.


----------



## Stitch147

Good morning everyone, its a 9.2 for me today. Had a lovely meal out last night for valentines night.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  A 7.0 for me, but did have a naughty chocolate tart last night, so I can accept that.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone 
Frosty and cold here again this morning but I'm chilling today so not bothered. also feeling a tad refreshed after a small amount of sleep
Anyways 5.0 for me this morning and the wait begins to call the hospital and see how my dad is doing 
Have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.5 this morning 
I hope your Dad is doing better Kaylz xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, was 5.0 at 6.30am , but far too early to get up then!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.0 here after last night’s curry or was it the romance in the curry restaurant air?!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.2 for me today.
Back to familiar territory, I suppose. 
S.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 5.1 today, a biscuit crumb off a House Special.

Happy to see a good result after a few weeks of super erratic highs and lows.


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.2 for me today.
> Back to familiar territory, I suppose.
> S.


Lovely profile picture!  x


----------



## mikeyB

Well, after yesterday’s exertions my sleeping bodily repairs brought me steadily down to 3.9, so no panic stations. 6.8 going to bed

Tell you what, I love the Libre app on my phone. It’s better than the reader cos you can add comments on the hoof.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK they are very close readings & all fall into the 10% tolerances.


Yes Mark except the first 2 for some reason. I just get concerned when the Codefree drifits over the 5.9 into the 6 range. Although the norm is 10% I think that is a to wide band and actually quite unacceptable in a tool used to make decisions. Can you imagine a 10% tolerance on your bank balance between banks. 
Never mind that is not possible to change. I am but a mere mortal.
I cannot uderstand the first 2 readiing to be honest but then it settled down into the 10% band.


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All
Didn't test today I daren't lol
Have a great day everyone

Well I did test actually after I was up for about 1 hour and it read 6.8 at 6.46 am at 8.39 am it read 6.2. on the Codefree which I am ashamed off lol I hadn't eaten anything up to that point. Strangely enough the Accu-Check gave the same at 6.2 
Before I went to bed it was 7.0 that was about 2.5 hours after dinner and I had travelled back home. Considering both the quantity and ingredients of the food Ihad eaten together with the Bordeaux, I wouldn't consider that "to" bad.
Or, I could be kidding myself of course .


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me on this libreless morning.
@Vince_UK I think we need to add Chinese New Year to the list of days when carbs don't count.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.3 for me on this libreless morning.
> @Vince_UK I think we need to add Chinese New Year to the list of days when carbs don't count.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Like that one @khskel
I will notify the power that be with effect from next year lol


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me today. Glad it’s Friday and friends coming for weekend.cold here,
Have a good weekend, stay well, safe and rested everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

It's  F.R.I.D.A.Y. yeah!  Good morning everyone ~ hope y'all slept well and woke up refreshed ready to start a new day. Have a great weekend folks ~ be happy and stay well x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Another white frost outside.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 
Wish the cat would let me sleep until the alarm goes off at least once a week , chilly again today and apparently set to get colder 
Anyways a rather on the low side 4.8 for me, hoping its just cause I was out and about 2 days in a row and I'm not needing to cut the basal anymore!
Have a great day folks and wrap up warm!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  9.5 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.8 today .

Off to try and buy some trousers that will go on over my cast.. deep breath ..skinny leg, high rise, low rise, distressed- that'll be me, not the trousers, after a few minutes of looking!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> 9.1 for me today. Glad it’s Friday and friends coming for weekend.cold here,
> Have a good weekend, stay well, safe and rested everyone



Have a relaxing weekend, enjoying your friends. 
S.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning, everyone.
7.4 this morning. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
S.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.9 today after a terrible night's sleep  I'm getting fed up with the cold and rain now, as it's really making my joints ache...


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.9 today after a terrible night's sleep  I'm getting fed up with the cold and rain now, as it's really making my joints ache...


I know that feeling Robin ~ any more rain and my arthritic bones & joints will go rusty Hope you sleep better tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> Wish the cat would let me sleep until the alarm goes off at least once a week , chilly again today and apparently set to get colder
> Anyways a rather on the low side 4.8 for me, hoping its just cause I was out and about 2 days in a row and I'm not needing to cut the basal anymore!
> Have a great day folks and wrap up warm!  xx


All you need to do is keep your bedroom door closed at night Kaylz then your cat won't disturb you


----------



## Pine Marten

wirralass said:


> I know that feeling Robin ~ any more rain and my arthritic bones & joints will go rusty Hope you sleep better tonight


Thanks wirrelass, I hope so too! (though I'm not Robin...)


----------



## Pine Marten

wirralass said:


> All you need to do is keep your bedroom door closed at night Kaylz then your cat won't disturb you


Ah, this happens to me too - trouble is that if the door is closed there is a mind-numbing _scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch_.......for hours....


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Thanks wirrelass, I hope so too! (though I'm not Robin...)


Oooops sorry Pine Marten ~ I think I need more sleep ~ either that or more coffee then a walk in the fresh air


----------



## Wirrallass

Pine Marten said:


> Ah, this happens to me too - trouble is that if the door is closed there is a mind-numbing _scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch-scratch_.......for hours....


The penalties of owning a cat! its their breakfast time ~ they also love the warmth & comfort of our duvets & beds!


----------



## Amigo

A shocking 8 or 8,5 depending on which hand you care to believe!

Morning levels have shot up since my mum has been very ill and I had no carbs (apart from a small glass of milk) after tea last night. 

Just tested after a substantial (but not massively carby breakfast) and it’s 7.2.

Sleeping (though I don’t get much) clearly doesn’t suit me!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A shocking 8 or 8,5 depending on which hand you care to believe!
> 
> Morning levels have shot up since my mum has been very ill and I had no carbs (apart from a small glass of milk) after tea last night.
> 
> Just tested after a substantial (but not massively carby breakfast) and it’s 7.2.
> 
> Sleeping (though I don’t get much) clearly doesn’t suit me!


@Amigo 
Stress Amigo about your Mom will not be helping at all. You will be constantly worrying {{{{{HUGS}}}}}. Let's hope your Mum recovers soon and your life can get back to some semblance of normality. These BG Levels sometimes totally mystify me


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> All you need to do is keep your bedroom door closed at night Kaylz then your cat won't disturb you


Its the fact he meows, my bedroom door is shut as much as it can be


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz and @Pine Marten ~ time to wear ear plugs methinks!!!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Stress Amigo about your Mom will not be helping at all. You will be constantly worrying {{{{{HUGS}}}}}. Let's hope your Mum recovers soon and your life can get back to some semblance of normality. These BG Levels sometimes totally mystify me



Thanks Vince. Can’t remember when my life last had any semblance of normality to be honest!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Kaylz and @Pine Marten ~ time to wear ear plugs methinks!!!


I have earplugs that Bruce brought home from work but I'm scared I don't hear my alarm if I use them! lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I have earplugs that Bruce brought home from work but I'm scared I don't hear my alarm if I use them! lol x


Buy one of those huge alarm clocks that have two bell ringers on the top ~ I can assure you that you would definitely wake up when that goes off!!! It would be difficult not to hear it even when your ears are plugged! Haha!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Buy one of those huge alarm clocks that have two bell ringers on the top ~ I can assure you that you would definitely wake up when that goes off!!! It would be difficult not to hear it even when your ears are plugged! Haha!! xx


I used to be able to sleep on a low rise camp bed with my mum hoovering right beside my head! If only I could sleep now  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I have earplugs that Bruce brought home from work but I'm scared I don't hear my alarm if I use them! lol x


Could you put alarm on phone and on vibrate under your pillow.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Could you put alarm on phone and on vibrate under your pillow.


I jump around that much that it falls out the bed, and last time I had it on vibrate in my bed when it vibrated I threw it across the room! lol (luckily that was a few years ago and not an expensive phone!) x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

How is your mum doing @Amigo??


----------



## pav

Evening all, it's been one of those days starting from last night picked up one of the stinking colds bugs took my meds and then could not eat tea, so ended up with a early morning hypo of 3.6 and woke up to a 4.4, finally made it out of the door only go hypo again with a 3.4. Not a good day and now trying to stop myself from going hypo again, just hate being ill and its knock on effects.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone slept well

Codefree say 5.5
Accu-Chek say 5.5
Average 5.5
At   5.49 am
Identical readings today I give up lol


All the best for today.

_Courage is doing what you're afraid to do.
There can be no courage unless you're scared.
- Eddie Rickenbacker_


----------



## Amigo

SadhbhFiadh said:


> How is your mum doing @Amigo??



She’s not great I’m afraid Sadhbh, thanks for asking.


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> Evening all, it's been one of those days starting from last night picked up one of the stinking colds bugs took my meds and then could not eat tea, so ended up with a early morning hypo of 3.6 and woke up to a 4.4, finally made it out of the door only go hypo again with a 3.4. Not a good day and now trying to stop myself from going hypo again, just hate being ill and its knock on effects.


Sorry to hear you're under the weather pav and hope you're feeling much better by the time you read this. Drink lots of water to stay hydrated. Hope you can steer clear of those hypo's tonight and the ensuing days, I believe they're not much fun. Take care now.
WL


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me and up earlier this morning. Couldn’t sleep very well so will probably be asleep again by 10am!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me on this blustery morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Snap, Khskel, 5.9 here too.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks , its a nippy one here this morning!
5.0 for me this morning after a bedtime vanilla thin 
Hope you all have a lovely day and stay warm my lovelies!  xx


----------



## AJLang

8.5 after a midnight hypo which I treated and also cut the 1.5 units of extended bolus that was still left. Still feeling lightheaded and weak but hoping that I will manage to do more today than I did yesterday


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.4 for me today. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.5 from me after a night out at Prezzo's yesterday.  I was good though.  No pizza or pasta, but did go for the Tiramisu.


----------



## pav

A bit late for me another early morning hypo with a 3.3 after sorting that out woke to a 5.2, hardly eaten again to day really hate this cold bug, so far managed to stay above hypo by nibbling fruit, maybe not the best solution though at least it's one thing I have managed to eat. As the time is late I doubt I will have my evening dose of gliclazide as taking them will more than likely send me hypo.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Wonderful day ahead for everyone.

Codefree say 5.5
Accu-Chek say 5.1
Average  5.3
At   3.34am
Cat woke me up

Enjoy your day folks

_Choose what lies in the shadows to be a matter
for discovery and adventure, rather than fear.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> A bit late for me another early morning hypo with a 3.3 after sorting that out woke to a 5.2, hardly eaten again to day really hate this cold bug, so far managed to stay above hypo by nibbling fruit, maybe not the best solution though at least it's one thing I have managed to eat. As the time is late I doubt I will have my evening dose of gliclazide as taking them will more than likely send me hypo.


Sorry your'e still feeling rough pav but glad your'e keeping on top of your hypo's. My mum would say about a cold: 3 days to come ~ 3 days to stay ~ and 3 days to go. Congrats on your House Special and get well soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Wonderful day ahead for everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5
> Accu-Chek say 5.1
> Average  5.3
> At   3.34am
> Cat woke me up
> 
> Enjoy your day folks
> 
> _Choose what lies in the shadows to be a matter
> for discovery and adventure, rather than fear.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


They're good safe bgs Vince ~ I know they're a tad higher than you used to have but you'd get a very good HbA1c result if you maintain these numbers for 3months. Most probably non diabetic again.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> They're good safe bgs Vince ~ I know they're a tad higher than you used to have but you'd get a very good HbA1c result if you maintain these numbers for 3months. Most probably non diabetic again.


Thanks @wirralass 
That is my strategy actually just hope I can maintain it. I don't think they are to bad considering I am off the meds now. I do keep forgettig that small fact lol
When I see slightly elevated levels I have to remind myself "VInce no on Metformin now". Old age.
I want off the Diabetic Register, something I didnt know I was on until 3 months after my diagnosis, but I was told that takes 5 years diabetic or not.
Next review in June when I get back so lets see. I fully expect my HbA1c to rise a little but stay under the 47 or whatever it is threshold.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ hope I haven't woken you up too early! No waking bg again for me until test strips arrive next week so I'm managing on guess work until then Wishing you a Sunday filled with joy and happiness and may it be free of stress & pain Have a lovely day ~ stay well and warm x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks @wirralass
> That is my strategy actually just hope I can maintain it. I don't think they are to bad considering I am off the meds now. I do keep forgettig that small fact lol
> When I see slightly elevated levels I have to remind myself "VInce no on Metformin now". Old age.
> I want off the Diabetic Register, something I didnt know I was on until 3 months after my diagnosis, but I was told that takes 5 years diabetic or not.
> Next review in June when I get back so lets see. I fully expect my HbA1c to rise a little but stay under the 47 or whatever it is threshold.


Considering you're not taking Metfartin you're managing your diabetes very well. I'm managing my diabetes without meds with diet & exercise only and have been for about 18 months ~ last HbA1c was 32 ~ its jolly hard work but I suspect my next one will be higher as I've had a right royal time with my health for three months and have had two courses of antibiotics all of which has affected my bgs. If you slip up now & then it's of no consequence as you can rectify over the following day or two by watching the carbs you consume and up your exercise regime. Dont beat yourself up about it. We all have days where we fall off the wagon Vince (we're not saints!) but we get right back on it again. You'll be alright if you carry on doing what you are doing.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Considering you're not taking Metfartin you're managing your diabetes very well. I'm managing my diabetes without meds with diet & exercise only and have been for about 18 months ~ last HbA1c was 32 ~ its jolly hard work but I suspect my next one will be higher as I've had a right royal time with my health for three months and have had two courses of antibiotics all of which has affected my bgs. If you slip up now & then it's of no consequence as you can rectify over the following day or two by watching the carbs you consume and up your exercise regime. Dont beat yourself about it. We all have days where we fall off the wagon Vince (we're not saints!) but we get right back on it again. You'll be alright if you carry on doing what you are doing.


You are and always were a star WL at encouragment  and commonsense. 32 is first class and something to emulate.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You are and always were a star WL at encouragment  and commonsense. 32 is first class and something to emulate.


Thank you Vince, one tries ones best You worry too much


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2 for me this morning. 
Staying in today, for a change. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.2 for me this morning.
> Staying in today, for a change.
> S.


Me too


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 14.3 and going up with .7 ketones. According to the Libre the BG started rapidly risin at 5am. I'm hoping it is a cannula/pump problem and nothing else.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 and and happy with that after lots of lows yesterday started on my six mile walk and then carried on all evening. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning 14.3 and going up with .7 ketones. According to the Libre the BG started rapidly risin at 5am. I'm hoping it is a cannula/pump problem and nothing else.


Hope it settles soon AJ


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning 14.3 and going up with .7 ketones. According to the Libre the BG started rapidly risin at 5am. I'm hoping it is a cannula/pump problem and nothing else.


Oh no sorry to hear this AJ! Hope you start to feel better soon! hugs xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  12.9 on my meter, 4.4 on my cgm hhmm no explanation for high bg and time for a new sensor I think 

I hope you all have a good Sunday.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Vince and Kaylz. BG and ketones are continuing to go up despite a load of bolus one hour ten minutes ago. beginning to panic now,


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  12.9 on my meter, 4.4 on my cgm hhmm no explanation for high bg and time for a new sensor I think
> 
> I hope you all have a good Sunday.


I hope you have a good Sunday too and that your numbers come down and your cgm behaves itself.


----------



## New-journey

AJLang said:


> Thanks Vince and Kaylz. BG and ketones are continuing to go up despite a load of bolus one hour ten minutes ago. beginning to panic now,


I hope they come down soon, sending hugs.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks @wirralass
> That is my strategy actually just hope I can maintain it. I don't think they are to bad considering I am off the meds now. I do keep forgettig that small fact lol
> When I see slightly elevated levels I have to remind myself "VInce no on Metformin now". Old age.
> I want off the Diabetic Register, something I didnt know I was on until 3 months after my diagnosis, but I was told that takes 5 years diabetic or not.
> Next review in June when I get back so lets see. I fully expect my HbA1c to rise a little but stay under the 47 or whatever it is threshold.


My DSN doesn't want to see me again as long as I stay under 48, so obviously she is not worried about the pre-diabetic range.  Just hope I can still get my HbA1c fiqure when I have my next blood test as I may not be seeing a doctor.


----------



## AJLang

Well despite high bolus, pen corrections etc it had gone up to 17.4 by 8.30 with 1.1 ketones. Hoping that the corrections start to kick in soon. I've done cannula changes, full infusion set change and a pen bolus!!!


----------



## AJLang

New-journey said:


> I hope they come down soon, sending hugs.


Thank you New-journey


----------



## grainger

AJLang said:


> Well despite high bolus, pen corrections etc it had gone up to 17.4 by 8.30 with 1.1 ketones. Hoping that the corrections start to kick in soon. I've done cannula changes, full infusion set change and a pen bolus!!!



Hope it starts coming down soon! I’m sure you’ve thought of it but could it be a dodgy vial of insulin?


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Well despite high bolus, pen corrections etc it had gone up to 17.4 by 8.30 with 1.1 ketones. Hoping that the corrections start to kick in soon. I've done cannula changes, full infusion set change and a pen bolus!!!


I'm sorry AJ but I've no idea what your talking about even though I try to understand  but I hope it works for you


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 and and happy with that after lots of lows yesterday started on my six mile walk and then carried on all evening. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


Good morning and thank you NJ ~ and you too. 6miles! Where do you take your walks, anywhere scenic or canal walk?


----------



## Stitch147

Hope your levels come down soon @AJLang 

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Sending concern @AJLang and hope they behave soon.

I’m a 6.6 this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  12.9 on my meter, 4.4 on my cgm hhmm no explanation for high bg and time for a new sensor I think
> 
> I hope you all have a good Sunday.


Oooo Flower its enough to drive you potty! Yes, go for that new sensor. Hope you have a good Sunday too, hope your numbers come down, take care now.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. I just need to sit and wait and keep shovelling in the insulin. Thanks Grainger about the insulin vial suggestion but it isn't that.


----------



## Robin

I had a long lie in with the Sunday papers this morning, apart from shovelling in some Novorapid at 9am, just wonder how high I'd have gone if I hadn't. ( I was 7.1 at 10pm when I went to bed, the chart doesn't show the whoosh downwards towards 3am)!


----------



## mikeyB

Looks a bit like mine, Robin, but as I’m fiddling with my bedtime Levemir dose  I ended up with 7.2. Oh well, back to the drawing board. When I move, I’m fairly confident I’ll get a pump. I know all the right things to say


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Looks a bit like mine, Robin, but as I’m fiddling with my bedtime Levemir dose  I ended up with 7.2. Oh well, back to the drawing board. When I move, I’m fairly confident I’ll get a pump. I know all the right things to say


My Surgery Nurse went for the cheaper option, suggesting a protein snack before bed....Doesn't cost the NHS anything, I pay for my own cheese. Doesn't work either, mind you...


----------



## AJLang

Just a quick update after four hours got the BG down to 11.7 and ketones to normal level. Have just done another correction. Then wait and watch to find out if it was a cannula/infusion set problem or something else. I'm keeping everything crossed that it was "just" a cannula problem.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Just a quick update after four hours got the BG down to 11.7 and ketones to normal level. Have just done another correction. Then wait and watch to find out if it was a cannula/infusion set problem or something else. I'm keeping everything crossed that it was "just" a cannula problem.



Must feel like trying to push out the tide some days for you type 1’s!


----------



## mikeyB

Keeps us off the streets and out of trouble, Amigo.


----------



## AJLang

Stops me getting bored Amigo


----------



## pav

Afternoon all a slightly better night with no hypos, and woke to a 6.6, would of thought I would of been a lot lower but there again my crazy D misbehaving as per normal.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Didn't test on waking.  Forgot.  Did my first test of the day at 2pm & it was 5.4.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

A miserable drizzling rainy morning here and I need to go out.

A good day wish to everyone

Waken up at 3.42am  by you know who.
Codefree say 5.6
Went back to bed
Codefree say 6.3
Accu-Chek say 5.8
Average  6.1
At   6.58 am

Enjoy the day

_Life has its own hidden forces which you can only discover by living.
 - Soren Kierkegaard_


----------



## grainger

It might be the middle of the night but right now I’m sitting on a House special so counting this as my wake up.

Will be going back to bed once my little boy is asleep again tho! 

Night all


----------



## Vince_UK

Congrats @grainger and Good Night


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Monday morning friends ~ where did the weekend go? It's that day of the week that most of us would rather not know ~ but it is here so we make the best of it and soldier on like the true diabetics we are! Hope you have an enjoyable day and for those who are not feeling too good, then I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good Monday morning friends ~ where did the weekend go? It's that day of the week that most of us would rather not View attachment 6829 know ~ but it is here so we make the best of it and soldier on like the true diabetics we are! Hoping you have an enjoyable day and for those who are not feeling too good, then I hope you feel better soon x


Forgot to attach WL? lol  I am waiting with bated breath for the unveiling


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Forgot to attach WL? lol  I am waiting with bated breath for the unveiling


Done!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> It might be the middle of the night but right now I’m sitting on a House special so counting this as my wake up.
> 
> Will be going back to bed once my little boy is asleep again tho!
> 
> Night all


Excellent grainger, congrats ~ good morning and nighty night sleep tight!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> It might be the middle of the night but right now I’m sitting on a House special so counting this as my wake up.
> 
> Will be going back to bed once my little boy is asleep again tho!
> 
> Night all


Congratulations!  And snap! 5.2 for me today too


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Forgot to attach WL? lol  I am waiting with bated breath for the unveiling


Try writing that without non~ consonants Vince  Haha! I can spot 3!!


----------



## Brando77

6.8 . Lowest I've ever had in my whole long arduous diabetes battle of two weeks, think I get 'Damn (typo stays) Phenomenon' cos it's normally 8s.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> It might be the middle of the night but right now I’m sitting on a House special so counting this as my wake up.
> 
> Will be going back to bed once my little boy is asleep again tho!
> 
> Night all



Take it when you can get it, Grainger. 

7.8 for me. Don't know why, but I guess it'll be a vegan day for me today. 
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was a 6.3 for me, then I realised what time it was and waking MK2 was a 4.7

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Carolg

11.1  for me after a weekend of visitors, and a bit of over excesses. Have a lovely day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, another miserable Monday morning (they come round so quickly) and a miserable 9.7 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Bit miserable looking out there today, was going to pop to Lidl but was informed by Bruce last night that I'll have to wait in as he has dvd's being delivered here 
I know I shouldn't have but its a 5.7 for me after risking a biscuit for a 6.0 at bedtime, will see how my levels go through the day as trends lately look like I need to lower the Tresiba again, but as I say we'll see what happens 
Have a great day folks!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  8.7 today, so much better than yesterday's awful BG rollercoaster which I now believe was caused by my cannula.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone  8.7 today, so much better than yesterday's awful BG rollercoaster which I now believe was caused by my cannula.


Great to see you with better numbers today Amanda, and glad that you seem to have worked out what the problem was, hope your not feeling too bad today!!  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 6.9 to kick off a new week.

Off to the fracture clinic soon to see if there is anything that can be done for my latest foot fracture- probably not. At least I'll get a shiny new plaster cast.
Bets are now open for how many seconds after I arrive until someone says " serves you right for going snowboarding/skiing/bob sleighing"  etc,, every time


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I'm still stuck at 6.5 this morning.  I don't feel ill anymore but morning numbers still not coming down.  At least I'm mostly in the 5's during the day.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Great to see you with better numbers today Amanda, and glad that you seem to have worked out what the problem was, hope your not feeling too bad today!!  xx


Thank you Kaylz. Bit of a headache but not too bad, thank goodness  xx


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 6.9 to kick off a new week.
> 
> Off to the fracture clinic soon to see if there is anything that can be done for my latest foot fracture- probably not. At least I'll get a shiny new plaster cast.
> Bets are now open for how many seconds after I arrive until someone says " serves you right for going snowboarding/skiing/bob sleighing"  etc,, every time


Good luck Flower. I hope that they can do something that helps x


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, another miserable Monday morning (they come round so quickly) and a miserable 9.7 for me.


I hope your day improves Stitch x


----------



## grainger

Morning all. So my official wake up I guess has to be 7.0. Not surprising I’ve risen a bit as been up most the night with my son. Really want some sleep!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 6.9 to kick off a new week.
> 
> Off to the fracture clinic soon to see if there is anything that can be done for my latest foot fracture- probably not. At least I'll get a shiny new plaster cast.
> Bets are now open for how many seconds after I arrive until someone says " serves you right for going snowboarding/skiing/bob sleighing"  etc,, every time


Good luck at the clinic @Flower  I'll give it 20 seconds!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.8 for me today, not bad after 3 nightshifts.


----------



## mikeyB

Libre said 4.8 this morning. A jelly baby hoiked me over 5. Can’t be too careful, you know


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

A miserable drizzling rainy morning again here.
Codefree say 6.2 which I would not accept initially re-retested immediately 5.7
Accu-Chek say 5.5
Average  5.6
At  5.08 am

Have fun, enjoy life.

_Those who believe they can do something
and those who believe they can't
are both right.
- Henry Ford_


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> A miserable drizzling rainy morning again here.
> Codefree say 6.2 which I would not accept initially re-retested immediately 5.7
> Accu-Chek say 5.5
> Average  5.6
> At  5.08 am
> 
> Have fun, enjoy life.
> 
> _Those who believe they can do something
> and those who believe they can't
> are both right.
> - Henry Ford_


You're early clocking on Vince ~ are you fidgety ~ unsettled ~ fed up ~ at a loss ~ bored? Have an early night and wake up refreshed ready to tackle another days challenges ~ and the non ~ consonants thread!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You're early clocking on Vince ~ are you fidgety ~ unsettled ~ fed up ~ at a loss ~ bored? Have an early night and wake up refreshed ready to tackle another days challenges ~ and the non ~ consonants thread!!!


Would a WC visit pass the interrogation?lol You missed that one off.


----------



## Wirrallass

Haha! Yes of course, how silly ol' me not to mention 'the call of nature' 

I read somewhere that although the Codefree meters give higher readings ~ they are in fact more accurate than other meters ~ apparently! My readings were always higher when I used the Codefree as opposed to the readings on my Contour TS meter. Both of them played silly buggers with my diabetes, crazy!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Haha! Yes of course, how silly ol' me not to mention 'the call of nature'
> 
> I read somewhere that although the Codefree meters give higher readings ~ they are in fact more accurate than other meters ~ apparently! My readings were always higher when I used the Codefree as opposed to the readings on my Contour TS meter. Both of them played silly buggers with my diabetes, crazy!


It is psychological more than anything else I feel WL. Especially when the Accu-Check shows a 5.8 pre reading and the Codefree a 6.3.
One non diabetic pre the other T2 diabetic. As I am now drug free and wish to stay that way the higher readings can be a little disconcerting.


----------



## Brando77

6.8 again Instead of 8s, would it matter that I've got up an hour earlier the last 2 days or after a coupla weeks the drugs are kicking in?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.4 this morning. 
I hope everyone will have a sunny day today.
S.


----------



## khskel

Brando77 said:


> 6.8 again Instead of 8s, would it matter that I've got up an hour earlier the last 2 days or after a coupla weeks the drugs are kicking in?


It could be.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.5 after a Chinese takeaway that I really shouldn't have eaten but it was just what I needed


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Cat didn't start at 6am this morning but unfortunately I've been waking since 3:30 so not like I benefited from him behaving! lol
Just confirmed that I'm getting my hair cut at 11am this morning so happy about that, wonder if anyone has hair dye on special? haha
Anyways 5.8 for me this morning
Wrap up, stay warm and have a fantastic day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Its a miserable morning here and a miserable 9.6 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. Typical, I was 5.3 yesterday, but too busy to post it!


----------



## Robin

Brando77 said:


> 6.8 again Instead of 8s, would it matter that I've got up an hour earlier the last 2 days or after a coupla weeks the drugs are kicking in?


Could be a little bit of both. Some people find their levels rise sharply towards morning, (me included) I guess you'll find out if you revert to your normal wake up time.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  The meter says...5.8. I'll take that.

Fracture clinic revealed I have 2 new fractures in ankle and foot, plaster cast ad infinitum. No time to dwell, it's the retina clinic next to lift my spirits 

Northerner you win the bet, some 'comedian' saw fit to tell me I wouldn't be in the Winter Olympics - before I'd sat down.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  It's a 6.2 from me on this wet miserable morning.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 3.6. That’s the Levemir. Had a lovely straight line in range till about 6.00 then a slow drift down. So another unit to take off the night time dose. Not to worry, it’s just a little tweak.


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Good morning  The meter says...5.8. I'll take that.
> 
> Fracture clinic revealed I have 2 new fractures in ankle and foot, plaster cast ad infinitum. No time to dwell, it's the retina clinic next to lift my spirits
> 
> Northerner you win the bet, some 'comedian' saw fit to tell me I wouldn't be in the Winter Olympics - before I'd sat down.



Don’t you just love the wits Flower (with the t missing). Sorry to hear of more fractures and hope all goes well at the Retinal Clinic.

I’m an unimpressive 7.3 this morning but judging on the results of my CT scan, I should be grateful!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, sorry it's late - I won't ever understand D, after coming in late last night and having a drink and nibbles I was 7.5 before bed at 12.08am. This morning at 7.30am (later than usual) I had a bubbalicious HS 5.2!


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, sorry it's late - I won't ever understand D, after coming in late last night and having a drink and nibbles I was 7.5 before bed at 12.08am. This morning at 7.30am (later than usual) I had a bubbalicious HS 5.2!


Congrats on the HS @Pine Marten


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Have a good day all
Vets today for me Miss Mao's "Special Day".
Codefree say 6.0
Accu-Chek say  No strips left
At  5,41am

_Silence is a source of great strength.
 - Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy hump day friends! May you all have a wonderful Wednesday and everything that's good comes your way.
Oh and a not surprising 7.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. 
The kettle is boiling. Cup of tea required.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 6.5 for me, sensor showed almost perfect day yesterday, if only every day could be like that! 
Have a wonderful Wednesday,


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Happy hump day friends! May you all have a wonderful Wednesday and everything that's good comes your way.
> Oh and a not surprising 7.1
> View attachment 6865



Glad your supplies arrived. 
7.4 for me today. 
Another sunny day predicted. 
Yesterday was gorgeous, had the sheets drying outside, not too blowy but just right. 
Husband brought them in and they smelled so lovely. 
S.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  The meter says...5.8. I'll take that.
> 
> Fracture clinic revealed I have 2 new fractures in ankle and foot, plaster cast ad infinitum. No time to dwell, it's the retina clinic next to lift my spirits
> 
> Northerner you win the bet, some 'comedian' saw fit to tell me I wouldn't be in the Winter Olympics - before I'd sat down.


Oh no Flower, so sorry to hear this ~ how on earth do you retain your sense of humour in the face of adversity, I do not know. You're one very brave lady. Good luck with your retina check, please keep us in the loop. Take care (((hugs))) x


----------



## Brando77

Brando77 said:


> 6.8 again Instead of 8s, would it matter that I've got up an hour earlier the last 2 days or after a coupla weeks the drugs are kicking in?


Ahhhh, working local today so up later.....8.2. Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 6.5 for me, sensor showed almost perfect day yesterday, if only every day could be like that!
> Have a wonderful Wednesday,


Now you should know that diabetes doesnt work like that NJ ~ it works in such mysterious ways that we often can't fathom it out at all ~ it's sent here to try us ~ and yes, if only!
Thank you and you have a lovely day too, take care x


khskel said:


> Morning all 6.3 for me.
> The kettle is boiling. Cup of tea required.
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh great ~ I'll have my tea with skimmed milk and 1 sweetener please!
Not a bad number there khskel


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  The meter says...5.8. I'll take that.
> 
> Fracture clinic revealed I have 2 new fractures in ankle and foot, plaster cast ad infinitum. No time to dwell, it's the retina clinic next to lift my spirits
> 
> Northerner you win the bet, some 'comedian' saw fit to tell me I wouldn't be in the Winter Olympics - before I'd sat down.



Sending gentle hugs and hope the retina clinic appointment went well. I hope you had a good reply to the 'comedian', I always think of the perfect reply after! I wish you a better day today.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Now you should know that diabetes doesnt work like that NJ ~ it works in such mysterious ways that we often can't fathom it out at all ~ it's sent here to try us ~ and yes, if only!
> Thank you and you have a lovely day too, take care x


Thanks and waiting now for my results and then the new consultant. Last tests were June so no idea what they will be.


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Glad your supplies arrived.
> 7.4 for me today.
> Another sunny day predicted.
> Yesterday was gorgeous, had the sheets drying outside, not too blowy but just right.
> Husband brought them in and they smelled so lovely.
> S.


Thank you SadhbhFiadh and so am I. Like yourself I love the freshness of washing thats been hung outside to dry ~ and again when it's being ironed. Looks like a nice day here too so more washing to hang out.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Thanks and waiting now for my results and then the new consultant. Last tests were June so no idea what they will be.


I hope your results are satisfactory NJ ~ its the waiting time for results that can be anxious ~ in the meantime do try not to worry if you can. Good luck with your new Consultant. Do keep us updated x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Little sleep again due to the worrying about my eye check up today 
Head feels a lot lighter since getting chopped yesterday, just checked my emails to find that my spec frames have been dispatched 
Anyways 5.3 for me toady
If its anything like where I am today then wrap up warm and have a lovely day folks!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Little sleep again due to the worrying about my eye check up today
> Head feels a lot lighter since getting chopped yesterday, just checked my emails to find that my spec frames have been dispatched
> Anyways 5.3 for me toady
> If its anything like where I am today then wrap up warm and have a lovely day folks!  xx


Don't worry I am sure you will be find K


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Little sleep again due to the worrying about my eye check up today
> Head feels a lot lighter since getting chopped yesterday, just checked my emails to find that my spec frames have been dispatched
> Anyways 5.3 for me toady
> If its anything like where I am today then wrap up warm and have a lovely day folks!  xx


I hope your appointment goes well and you get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 today. No, I've no idea how I achieved that.


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning  The meter says...5.8. I'll take that.
> 
> Fracture clinic revealed I have 2 new fractures in ankle and foot, plaster cast ad infinitum. No time to dwell, it's the retina clinic next to lift my spirits
> 
> Northerner you win the bet, some 'comedian' saw fit to tell me I wouldn't be in the Winter Olympics - before I'd sat down.


Bugger Flower. Hope the retina clinic is better.
Morning all, a 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Glad your supplies arrived.
> 7.4 for me today.
> Another sunny day predicted.
> Yesterday was gorgeous, had the sheets drying outside, not too blowy but just right.
> Husband brought them in and they smelled so lovely.
> S.


Where do you live, the Bahamas?  Been miserable here for days.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Left hand say 6.8, right hand say 5.8.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning!  Left hand say 6.8, right hand say 5.8.


That is as bad as my 2 meters Mark lol
WIll try that one tomorrow morning 
The old saying "the Right hand doesn't know what the Left hand is doing"
Could apply


----------



## grainger

Morning all

So apparently I forgot I have diabetes this morning and only just tested - happily I’m at 6.6 so no idea what I was at 6.30am this morning when my little boy crawled into my bed being all cute with “I love you mummy can I curl up with you?”

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> Where do you live, the Bahamas?  Been miserable here for days.



Scotland! Southwest believe it or not. Usually it's the East coast that has that weather. B but maybe we are above the clouds just now. 
I don't think 140m is so high, tho.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> So apparently I forgot I have diabetes this morning and only just tested - happily I’m at 6.6 so no idea what I was at 6.30am this morning when my little boy crawled into my bed being all cute with “I love you mummy can I curl up with you?”
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



That's enough to forget anything!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A nice 5.5 today. Sunny earlier, now it's clouding over and getting colder.....


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Greetings to everyone
Back to work today

Codefree say 6.0
At  5,46 am
After a restless night

Enjoy your day everyone.

_I have just three things to teach:
simplicity, patience, compassion.
These three are your greatest treasures.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Thursday friends. Hope all went well to those who have already had appointments recently ~ and good luck to the those who have appointments looming too. Isn't it good to see lighter evenings ~ a sure sign that Spring is on its way bringing with it an array of different coloured crocus daffodils tulips snowdrops bluebells etc. Spring always lifts my spirits ~ more particularly so after the miserable cold winter we've experienced this year. Stay well & warm folks and take care. x


----------



## Brando77

5.9.....lowest yet. Up at 5am though, kinda like nighttime really sooo...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Brando77  5.9 for me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  6.6.  This is getting boring now.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
What is this sleep thing people talk about? lol, it sure sounds good and wish I could get me some! haha
5.2 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a fabulous day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> What is this sleep thing people talk about? lol, it sure sounds good and wish I could get me some! haha
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fabulous day my lovelies!  xx


@Kaylz 
House Special
Congrats


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, didn't really want to get out of bed this morning, I could have easily stayed there. But I'm up and in work. Anyway, it was a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today.

First day this week without hospital appointments , what on earth's a girl to do?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.2 and wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.

On my holidays in deepest Pembrokeshire...lotsa lovely walks and delicious food...


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 today.
> 
> First day this week without hospital appointments , what on earth's a girl to do?


I do hope you can do something relaxing and fun for you after such a hard week.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> What is this sleep thing people talk about? lol, it sure sounds good and wish I could get me some! haha
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fabulous day my lovelies!  xx


Congrats on the House Special, @Kaylz! 

 

4.8 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.5 this morning.
enjoy the day
S


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all. Today was good, not only did I get a HS 5.2 at 6.55am but before lunch I was 5.0, two hours after lunch I was 5.9  So I'm a happy camper...


----------



## pav

Evening all, another restless night, woke up to a reasonable 4.0, not eating again and full of cold just about keeping levels around the 5's and 6's


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Slightly better nights sleep
Shanghai is filling up now, peace will be shattered by 29million people.

Codefree say 5.8
At  4.47 am

Coffee’s bubbling
Good day to all


_Treat those who are good with goodness,
and also treat those who are not good with goodness.
Thus goodness is attained.
Be honest to those who are honest,
and be also honest to those who are not honest.
Thus honesty is attained.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> What is this sleep thing people talk about? lol, it sure sounds good and wish I could get me some! haha
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fabulous day my lovelies!  xx


Well done & congrats on your umpteenth house special Kaylz x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning one and all ~ I hope you're all as well as you can be. The weekend is nigh upon us to do whatever we want whether it be cleaning the car ~ tidying the garden ~ visiting friends and/or family ~ walking ~ cycling ~ going for a run ~ DIY ~ or just relaxing in our comfy chairs with our pets nearby. Sorry if I've missed out anything like knitting ~ artwork ~ pottery ~ dining out etc x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> or just relaxing in our comfy chairs with our pets nearby.
> View attachment 6895


This is my WL lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> This is my WL lol


Good morning Vince ~ how did you do that? How can we choose part of a post then reply to it? I don't get It!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning Vince ~ how did you do that? How can we choose part of a post then reply to it? I don't get It!


High light the part you want to delete wth your cursor between the quotes, then push the delete key and it will go,


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> High light the part you want to delete wth your cursor between the quotes, then push the delete key and it will go,


Oh right ~ thanks for that Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh right ~ thanks for that Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh right ~ thanks for that Vince.


If you are using a Tablet WL it is not so easy I forgot use use a tablet but the principle is the same.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> If you are using a Tablet WL it is not so easy I forgot use use a tablet but the principle is the same.


Thanks V. This is a problem I've already found using a Tablet. I don't have a mouse so I use my index finger to try to highlight which as you say is not so easy. Sometimes it works ~ sometimes it doesn't ~ but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Brando77

7.1...probably be in the teens after I raid the kitchen.


----------



## Wirrallass

Brando77 said:


> 7.1...probably be in the teens after I raid the kitchen.


Good morning Brando77. Raid it in a good way ~ eggs in any shape or form and grilled bacon


----------



## Wirrallass

Move up Vince it's a 5.8 for me this morning too ~ yeah back in the 5's again


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Move up Vince it's a 5.8 for me this morning too ~ yeah back in the 5's again


Congrats WL, don't know how you have been awake most of the night that cannot be good but your level is


----------



## Brando77

wirralass said:


> Good morning Brando77. Raid it in a good way ~ eggs in any shape or form and grilled bacon


I wish....porridge, microwave, motorway.....munch boiled egg on way.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a chilly HS for me.

Friday already? Counting carbs makes the time fly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all and a chilly HS for me.
> 
> Friday already? Counting carbs makes the time fly.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Morning @khskel  Congrats on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.8 here - after last night’s fish and chips sent me sky-rocketing into the BG stratosphere...ended up having 3 correction doses thru the night to get me back down.  Hate to say this, but I’m glad my holiday’s over and I can get back to my carb-counting and routine.

It’s (almost) the weekend, enjoy!


----------



## Carolg

9.8 for me this morning. Can’t believe it’s friday already.have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, and back on the meter.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Congrats on the HS @khskel  @Bloden I hope you aren't feeling too rough!
Chilly here today but I'm HOPING I'm getting a DPD delivery today so I possibly wont be venturing out anyway
Anyways its a 5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  @Bloden I also had fish & chips last night at my Bruv's (home made) but didn't dare test.  But this morning is a rather respectable 6.1.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a slightly later 9.4 for me today. Had an early GP appointment to get a mole checked on my face. It's a small raised one I've had for as long as I can remember but recently it has become itchy and painful. So thought I'd best get it checked. Seems to be a small infection underneath which apparently is quite common. It should clear up on its own within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> High light the part you want to delete wth your cursor between the quotes, then push the delete key and it will go,


You don't even have to take all that effort, just highlight the bit you want to quote and when you've highlighted it, it comes up 'reply' x


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a slightly later 9.4 for me today. Had an early GP appointment to get a mole checked on my face. It's a small raised one I've had for as long as I can remember but recently it has become itchy and painful. So thought I'd best get it checked. Seems to be a small infection underneath which apparently is quite common. It should clear up on its own within a couple of weeks.


Very Wise Stitch to get moles checked


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> Very Wise Stitch to get moles checked


That's what he said.


----------



## Vince_UK

I use a MacBook slightly different operating system K


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 glad to hear things went well with the check and that it should clear up itself  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I use a MacBook slightly different operating system K


As far as I'm aware it doesn't matter what OS it is as I can do it exactly the same way on my mobile, it's all down to the site xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> As far as I'm aware it doesn't matter what OS it is as I can do it exactly the same way on my mobile, it's all down to the site xx


Just tried it K it doesn't work anyway it is no bother to do it the other way 
Could be internet speed also it is cr@p here I have problems with many websites. Sometimes I use Firefox rather than Safari but this website will not load on Firefox.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good to hear your mole is just a small infection, Stitch , hope it clears up soon xx

I am very smug to say that this morning's reading was 5.1, and these better readings I am putting down to getting back into more regular exercise, and not pigging out...


----------



## Amigo

It’s my *3rd Diaversary* today and started it with one of the worst morning levels I’ve had for a considerable time 8.2 
However, with my mum very seriously ill and lots going on, it’s probably not totally unexpected. I hadn’t had any carbs from 6pm last night so not as if I’d gone to bed on a sticky bun!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It’s my *3rd Diaversary* today and started it with one of the worst morning levels I’ve had for a considerable time 8.2
> However, with my mum very seriously ill and lots going on, it’s probably not totally unexpected. I hadn’t had any carbs from 6pm last night so not as if I’d gone to bed on a sticky bun!


You do have a lot going on Amigo and none of that will help. Stay cool , I know easier said than done


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It’s my *3rd Diaversary* today and started it with one of the worst morning levels I’ve had for a considerable time 8.2
> However, with my mum very seriously ill and lots going on, it’s probably not totally unexpected. I hadn’t had any carbs from 6pm last night so not as if I’d gone to bed on a sticky bun!


Easier said that done I know but please don't stress! You've got a lot going on/to deal with at the moment so I'm surprised its not higher to be perfectly honest, given everything your doing great Amigo and I'm sending you all the hugs I possibly can! xx


----------



## mikeyB

I was a perfectly acceptable 6.1 this morning, which my might time dose of Levemir finessed to 5.4 a couple of hours later instead of the dawn phenomenon I used to get. Neat.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> It’s my *3rd Diaversary* today and started it with one of the worst morning levels I’ve had for a considerable time 8.2
> However, with my mum very seriously ill and lots going on, it’s probably not totally unexpected. I hadn’t had any carbs from 6pm last night so not as if I’d gone to bed on a sticky bun!


Congratulations on your 3rd diaversary Amigo
Thinking of you at this worrying time


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is well

Codefree say 5.4
At   6.45am
First coffee of the day is ready
Best wishes to everyone.

_Only the weak are cruel. Gentleness can only be expected from the strong.
- Leo Buscaglia_


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and woke up early with  a 3, yesterday I had bad stomach upset and my sensor had my numbers all over the place, very high for me and then also low. Oh well  I can rest and recover today having cancelled everything!
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning and woke up early with  a 3, yesterday I had bad stomach upset and my sensor had my numbers all over the place, very high for me and then also low. Oh well  I can rest and recover today having cancelled everything!
> Have. good weekend all.


Take it east NJ


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning and woke up early with  a 3, yesterday I had bad stomach upset and my sensor had my numbers all over the place, very high for me and then also low. Oh well  I can rest and recover today having cancelled everything!
> Have a good weekend all.


Look after yourself nj


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Take it east NJ


Thanks and I am chilling on my sofa under blankets today. Lazy day for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Thanks and I am chilling on my sofa under blankets today. Lazy day for me.


I haven't bothered showering or dressing  yet today totally lazy lol
WIll do later need to o shopping and sort dinner out, to lazy to cook.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

A very happy 5.1 today. Although with 3 kids up at 5.30 means it’s going to be a long day!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. missed yesterday, that was 8. This morning it's down to 7.7. 
Have a good weekend, everyone!
S.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone 
Very chilly start to the day and as we've all heard only set to get worse 
4.9 for me today after a vanilla thin for a bedtime 5.5
Wrap up, stay warm and have a fab day whatever you are doing folks!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Its definitely chilly this morning. A 9.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a close to the edge 4.2 for me.
Better not dawdle too much before eating.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Brando77

8.0. No work, no commitments, no nothing. Gonna walk around and buy stuff and relax. Wrap up warm people.


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning. 4.8 here.

Brrrr, bbbeach wwwwalk hhhere I ccccome...did I mention it’s cold?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Brrrr, bbbeach wwwwalk hhhere I ccccome...did I mention it’s cold?


 would never have guessed! LOL  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Haven't tested.  Forgot.  Hungover.  Expecting frighteningly cold & snowy weather over the next few days so must stock up in case we can't get out.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me and we have 4 inches of snow and freezing cold temps forecast in a few days


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me and we have 4 inches of snow and freezing cold temps forecast in a few days


Terrible weather Amigo
Torrential rain expected here for the next MONTH


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.8 today on my* birthday*! 29 again....


----------



## Kaylz

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today on my* birthday*! 29 again....


Happy Birthday! Hope you have an amazing day!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy birthday @Pine Marten


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon all.
My bg nudged into a 6.0 today
Have a good weekend everyone come rain, hail or snow!


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today on my* birthday*! 29 again....


Happy Birthday @Pine Marten 
29? I have been 21 for the past 47 years lol and I ain't budging.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today on my* birthday*! 29 again....



Happy happy birthday!! 
S.


----------



## Carolg

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.8 today on my* birthday*! 29 again....


Happy birthday to yooooo


----------



## Pine Marten

Thanks, everyone - we're off out to an Italian restaurant tonight, so I'm going to not worry...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, freezing here too. 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Happy birthday and many happy returns @Pine Marten 

(No bg as I've given up measuring for now).


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone hunky dory
Woken up at 3 am by the absolutely torrential rain here.
The Plum Rains may have started early, that is the forecast for the next full month.
Codefree say 6.6

Codefree say 5.8
At   6.03 am
First coffee of the day is ready
Healthy day to everyone


_Always seek out the seed of triumph in every adversity.
- Og Mandino_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Sunday friends on this extremely very cold morning. In my neck of the woods its minus 3°C Brrrrrrrrr No snow ~ just a bitterly bitterly freakin cold wind Don all those layers and wrap up warm if you're venturing out folks ~ maybe take a flask of hot coffee with you with a dash of the hard stuff in it?!

I tested twice today on different hands ~ one reading produced a 6.3 and the other a round  6.0 I know which one I'm logging ~ and wouldn't you too?
So it's a perfect 6.0 for me today and now its coffeeeee time!
Have a fabulous & enjoyable Sunday folks ~ stay warm and well x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.5 this morning. Good morning all. 
-1 this morning. Clear and cold. 
Have a grand Sunday.


----------



## Brando77

7.1 today at 5.45. Why am I up so early on a Sunday you ask, because my phone in the other room bleeped with a notification from this page. *Adjusts phone ring with hammer*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
VERY cold here this morning 
5.1 for me today
Have a lovely day whatever you are all doing  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.1 after a yo yo day, so interesting what happens to my body when I am ill. My graph is all over the place , rises with nothing to do with what I have eaten. Anyway feeling much  better and hoping for a more 'normal' day.
Happy Sunday all.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Hope  you recover quickly. 
S.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

Another early one for me - kids awake super early... must nearly be time to tire them out by swimming! Anyway 6.7 for me, not surprising as I forgot to account for my dark chocolate last night. 

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.1 after a yo yo day, so interesting what happens to my body when I am ill. My graph is all over the place , rises with nothing to do with what I have eaten. Anyway feeling much  better and hoping for a more 'normal' day.
> Happy Sunday all.



Hope you start feeling better soon xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Hope your birthday meal was excellent, @Pine Marten.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another early one for me - kids awake super early... must nearly be time to tire them out by swimming! Anyway 6.7 for me, not surprising as I forgot to account for my dark chocolate last night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day x


That's a great number though! I hope swimming tires them out and you have a good day.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon xx


Thanks xx


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me after a rare full night’s sleep.

Keep warm everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Lovely here this morning. Hung out 1 st load of washing, 2 nd load almost ready to go) fed birds, changed bed, going to get into my cupboard in bedroom and clear and tidy it. (Not enough space for me in it at moment)edited, now cupboard half empty, tidy and stuff for charity shop. Undaunted wardrobe half empty now as well lol
Have a good day all


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> Lovely here this morning. Hung out 1 st load of washing, 2 nd load almost ready to go) fed birds, changed bed, going to get into my cupboard in bedroom and clear and tidy it. (Not enough space for me in it at moment)edited, now cupboard half empty, tidy and stuff for charity shop. Undaunted wardrobe half empty now as well lol
> Have a good day all



I love watching the washing if it's not too blowy. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Work again today, good luck everyone.

Codefree say 5.7
At   5.35 am

Have a successful day all in whatever you do.

_I slept and dreamt that life was joy.
 I awoke and saw that life was service.
I acted and behold, service was joy.
- Rabindranath Tagore_


----------



## Brando77

6.1.....and I wanna go back to bed, Mondays are Evil.


----------



## Vince_UK

Brando77 said:


> 6.1.....and I wanna go back to bed, Mondays are Evil.


An understatement


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good Monday morning my friends. Hope y'all had an enjoyable weekend and didnt wake up to a blanket of snow today!! The kids would love it though.

It's a calm quiet morning here with a minus 4°C Brrrrrr!  Expecting colder weather within the next few days as forecasted with even lower sub zero temperatures 

I didn't want to post this but my meter produced an alarming but not unexpected 8.5 this morning!(I must stop eating carby snacks late at night!!)  Take care, stay well ~ and wrap up warm when you venture out!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me this chilly morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all a slightly wide of the mark 7.4 for me. Brrrrrrrrr

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Woke up at 3 am and dovered till 5.scunnered as don’t have to get up early. 8.1 for me and had the hungry’s.
Have a good day all, and keep warm. Looks cold here brrr


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, yay its snowing! Its a 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, If it could hold off snowing til I've done the shopping, that would be great.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone 
No snow here yet but very chilly and a thick layer of frost out there
5.0 for me this morning
Wrap  up warm and stay safe folks, hope you don't get too much of the white stuff, have a nice day too!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all, I’m joining the 7s gang with a 7.7 this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Last day at Centre Parcs for us. And it’s snowing?!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. Slept late, but woke to 6.9. 
I was surprised as we had a small celebration last night that incuded take away: lemon chicken (aka lemons on top of sugar with sugar sauce and ... Oh yeah chicken) not bad enough but also had some plain noodles. Oh I did enjoy it. Haven't had takeaway since before Christmas 2016. 
It's warming up outside, though. It's up to 0°
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. Slept late, but woke to 6.9.
> I was surprised as we had a small celebration last night that incuded take away: lemon chicken (aka lemons on top of sugar with sugar sauce and ... Oh yeah chicken) not bad enough but also had some plain noodles. Oh I did enjoy it. Haven't had takeaway since before Christmas 2016.
> It's warming up outside, though. It's up to 0°
> S.


Love lemon chicken


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince, what are the noodles called in Shanghai? It's Chow Mein here, but in New York it's called Lo Mein! I'm thinking Chinese words would be the same, no?S.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Vince, what are the noodles called in Shanghai? It's Chow Mein here, but in New York it's called Lo Mein! I'm thinking Chinese words would be the same, no?S.


面 mian
The New York version will be probably based on Cantonese
I have added that is sounds like "me en" and not mi an lol
Pinyin pronunciation is never the same as you would say in English


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Vince, what are the noodles called in Shanghai? It's Chow Mein here, but in New York it's called Lo Mein! I'm thinking Chinese words would be the same, no?S.


Say chow mein to a mainlander and they have no idea what you mean although you can see the corrupt connection between 'Mian" and Mein".  Chow I have no idea where that comes from I can only assume it is derived from the slang to eat, "chow". Wild guess  eat noodles.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, a 5.2 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a 5.2 for me today


 A belated Congrats on the House Special @Lucy Honeychurch


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Rise and Shine, the World awaits you.
Early start for me today.
Places to go, people to see, money to make.
Coffee is ready.

Codefree say 5.8
At   4.00 am

All the best to everyone

_The only way to discover the limits of the possible
 is to go beyond them into the impossible.
- Arthur C. Clarke_


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a 5.2 for me today


Congratulations!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a 5.2 for me today


Well done on your House Spesh Lucy, awesome


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.1 after a yo yo day, so interesting what happens to my body when I am ill. My graph is all over the place , rises with nothing to do with what I have eaten. Anyway feeling much  better and hoping for a more 'normal' day.
> Happy Sunday all.


Just catching up with posts ~ sorry to hear you had a yo~yo day NJ  ~ but glad you're feeling better now.x


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Tuesday morning my friends ~ coffee's on and ready to be served
Hope you haven't been hit by the beast from the East ~ or haven't had to dig yourselves out of your homes if you have!
Take care and stay well and warm folks x

Why am I still awake at this godforsaken hour? Stretches arms and yawns!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8 for me . Glad I didn't overcook that 3.8 before bedtime.

Right, where's the snow shovel.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today. Very cold but no frost or snow


----------



## Vince_UK

Am I gloating just a little  No, just sharing


----------



## grainger

Good morning all...
A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger all the best for your scan, will be excitedly awaiting an update  x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 
Thin layer of snow here, apparently set to get worse tonight and into tomorrow 
Just checking in quickly with the mobile this morning as have to leave for the bus in an hour, just looked out the window and it's looking awfy black out there lol so will catch up with everyone's scores and news at some point
5.0 again for me this morning 
Wrap up and keep warm guys and have a good day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, no snow yet....


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all. Woke up after very little sleep to a 7.1
......and to this surprise! Wellies today!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Good morning all...
> A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx


All the best for the scan @grainger  I hope that the throat infection goes quickly


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, there was some snow where I live but still managed to get to work (unlike some people I work with!), anyway its a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

....and more snapshots....

It's on days like this that I wish I lived in the countryside


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> ....and more snapshots....
> View attachment 6964


That look very cold WL and treacherous


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another early one for me - kids awake super early... must nearly be time to tire them out by swimming! Anyway 6.7 for me, not surprising as I forgot to account for my dark chocolate last night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day x


Can you take them to the beach? The sea air here in South Wales has got me and hubby in bed by 10pm absolutely zonked, hahaha.

Morning all. A 7.0 for me.

Met my GP surgery’s DSN yesterday - what a nice person, turns out we were in the same Art A level class (she was in the cool gang)...and she put the Libre on my prescription, wow. 

Keep warm and safe ev1.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> That look very cold WL and treacherous


Actually it's not as cold as it looks Vince. Treacherous? Will let you know after I've been out! Will take my late dads walking stick with me. I have grippers that fit on the soles of my boots too so I won't slip or slide! I love undisturbed snow It's started to snow again now.


----------



## Flower

Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while 

Best wishes for your scan today grainger

A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


----------



## grainger

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!



Congrats on the HS!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> Good morning all...
> A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx



Good luck today.
Crossing fingers!
S


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

This morning was 7.2. 
Haven't looked out a window yet, but the brightness around the drapes indicates DAYTIME. 
Stay warm. Everyone in Norway: stay warmer! 
S.


----------



## HOBIE

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


Gold star !  good


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


Congratulations!


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


Wow ~a house special Flower, congrats. Are you celebrating?


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Good morning all...
> A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx


Will be thinking of you grainger ~ hope all goes well, exciting exciting


----------



## Carolg

Good morning .theres been snow but roads clear. Really cold though. 7.9 for mewhich is fabby. Got review today so took day off. Wishing myself luck and trying not to be too worried about it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning .theres been snow but roads clear. Really cold though. 7.9 for mewhich is fabby. Got review today so took day off. Wishing myself luck and trying not to be too worried about it.


Good luck with your review Carolg. Yes, easier said than done but do try not to worry.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Good morning all...
> A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx


I am thinking of you and hope the scan goes well and you feel much better soon. I hope you can rest later.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck, not that you need it, but here's a hug - pre-appointment. Because you've worked at it and you can enjoy your review just for that knowledge @Carolg 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


Congrats Flower


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning. I've generated a 5.2 HS on my meter. Not managed that for a while
> 
> Best wishes for your scan today grainger
> 
> A gentle dusting of snow here. That's more than enough already!


Congrats on your HS! Stay warm and hope you don't get any more snow.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and a rubbish 3.7, so typical that the week before I see my new consultant I have had lower and higher numbers than normal!


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Good morning .theres been snow but roads clear. Really cold though. 7.9 for mewhich is fabby. Got review today so took day off. Wishing myself luck and trying not to be too worried about it.


Good luck and hope you get the support and results you need.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning and a rubbish 3.7, so typical that the week before I see my new consultant I have had lower and higher numbers than normal!


Agree with @wirralass @New-journey 
You take good care ok Something good should come out your new consultant meeting


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning .theres been snow but roads clear. Really cold though. 7.9 for mewhich is fabby. Got review today so took day off. Wishing myself luck and trying not to be too worried about it.


It is what it is Carol. I hope that they are positive and helpful - good luck!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Good morning all. Woke up after very little sleep to a 7.1
> ......and to this surprise! Wellies today!
> View attachment 6963


Beautiful, I love seeing snow, non here in Somerset.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning and a rubbish 3.7, so typical that the week before I see my new consultant I have had lower and higher numbers than normal!


Blame it on the DF ~ she's been slowly working on most of us lately Joking apart NJ try not to worry unduly else it will affect your levels. Maybe you're thinking too much of meeting your new Consultant. I hope he's good and is very diabetes up to date ~ and friendly x


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> It is what it is Carol. I hope that they are positive and helpful - good luck!


Thanks Alan, have had a change of mindset. Trying not to let diabetes be the total focus of my life and getting stressed about it just makes me eat wrong food choices sometimes . Doing the course just put on added pressure so got an extension, which makes me feel better. As you say, it is what it is, and let’s hope for a good appointment with positive actions.


----------



## Amigo

7.2 for me this very snowy morning. It’s really deep here and has kept my son at home.

Best wishes to all having tests/reviews today.

I’m not looking forward to getting up to the hospital in this!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> 7.2 for me this very snowy morning. It’s really deep here and has kept my son at home.
> 
> Best wishes to all having tests/reviews today.
> 
> I’m not looking forward to getting up to the hospital in this!


You be careful Amigo


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> 7.2 for me this very snowy morning. It’s really deep here and has kept my son at home.
> 
> Best wishes to all having tests/reviews today.
> 
> I’m not looking forward to getting up to the hospital in this!


Hope the journey doesn't prove too hazardous @Amigo  Take care


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

All Sleep well and are not to cold?

Chucking it doon ‘ere t’day

Well today is the day Miss Mao gets her stitches out and I am stressed out about it. lol. You would think it was me having then removed, hopeless.

Codefree say 6.0
At   4.05 am

Have a great day all the morra

_You never really understand a person
 until you consider things from his point of view.
- Harper Lee_


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Good morning all...
> A bit of a rubbish 8.0 this morning and a v painful sore throat. But anyway, scan day today - please keep fingers crossed for good news and growing legs! Stay warm today everyone xx


I hope your sore throat is less painful by the time you read this grainger. x


----------



## Wirrallass

This gorgeous Panda mum and her young one wish you all a happy and stressfree Wednesday. Hope you've not been hit too hard with the Beast from the East ~ the sun melted most of the snow here yesterday afternoon but more snow is expected so not discarding wellies just yet!! The wind is picking up so take care folks, grab a coffee and stay warm xx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> All Sleep well and are not to cold?
> 
> Chucking it doon ‘ere t’day
> 
> Well today is the day Miss Mao gets her stitches out and I am stressed out about it. lol. You would think it was me having then removed, hopeless.
> 
> Codefree say 6.0
> At   4.05 am
> 
> Have a great day all the morra
> 
> _You never really understand a person
> until you consider things from his point of view.
> - Harper Lee_


Miss Mao will be fine Vince ~ just spoil her with a special food treat or new toy when you get her home ~ and a cuddle. I was going to suggest you have a tot of the hard stuff beforehand but then realised this wouldn't be such a good idea after all


----------



## Brando77

7.2 this morn and just looked out the window, snow again, ironically it will probably take me 7.2hrs to travel 36 miles on the M2, 3.5 hrs yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> All Sleep well and are not to cold?
> 
> Chucking it doon ‘ere t’day
> 
> Well today is the day Miss Mao gets her stitches out and I am stressed out about it. lol. You would think it was me having then removed, hopeless.
> 
> Codefree say 6.0
> At   4.05 am
> 
> Have a great day all the morra
> 
> _You never really understand a person
> until you consider things from his point of view.
> - Harper Lee_


How is Miss Mao doing and I hope you can relax now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today. Can't escape these 7s lately, I've got a bit of a cold so will blame that


----------



## New-journey

Good morning amd 4.2 for me, hope you are all warm and that any travelling you do isn't  too difficult.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.4 for me. Good beginnings. White out here today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6 on the dot for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning again folks. I dont know whats going on with my bgls ~ its getting higher day by day. Today my meter screamed an 8.3 at me, whaaaaat? I'm wondering if these very cold weather conditions have any bearing? Or if its because I have developed a chesty cough?
Just checked the temperature gauge in my garden (Shiver me timbers!) it's sub zero *-7°C *which is very buddy cold  and its forecasted to get even lower before the weekend Arrrgghh!! I won't be venturing out today that's for sure. Instead I shall be making a wholesome hearty chicken casserole ~ and a veggie soup to warm me ol' cockles
Stay as warm as you can folks and wrap up warm and please take care should you need to go out. x


----------



## mikeyB

Well, not predicted to get above -1 today, but the morning BG was a cheerful 5.9. I do feel sorry for you who are snowed in, we haven’t had any. Specially those of you in Kent, which is the coldest place I’ve ever lived. And the council in Maidstone were utterly useless at gritting in those days. Nothing much has changed by the look of it.


----------



## Amigo

Just woken to yet more snow and a real feel of -11!
Can’t remember when we last had weather like this. Another day off for my son unfortunately.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
It's blooming freezing here this morning, not as much snow as was predicted during the night but the weather warning is in place until tomorrow night
5.3 for me today and I will certainly be staying in for the day
Wrap up and keep safe and warm guys! xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 7.2 for me on this snowy morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> How is Miss Mao doing and I hope you can relax now.


Waiting for Yang to arrive and take us to the cats hospital 
Wish he would hurry up lol


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning again folks. I dont know whats going on with my bgls ~ its getting higher day by day. Today my meter screamed an 8.3 at me, whaaaaat? I'm wondering if these very cold weather conditions have any bearing? Or if its because I have developed a chesty cough?
> Just checked the temperature gauge in my garden (Shiver me timbers!) and its sub zero *-7°C *which is very buddy cold  and its forecasted to get even lower before the weekend Arrrgghh!! I won't be venturing out today that's for sure. Instead I shall be making a wholesome hearty chicken casserole ~ and a veggie soup to warm me ol' cockles
> Stay as warm as you can folks and wrap up warm and please take care should you need to go out. x


-7C.  I am glad I left my heating system on at home to come on when the temp reached 10.
Watch out for yourself WL. Send me some casserole btw. Prettty Please


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> -7C.  I am glad I left my heating system on at home to come on when the temp reached 10.
> Watch out for yourself WL. Send me some casserole btw. Prettty Please


I knew you'd ask Don Vinny and its already on its way by Special delivery to arrive by tomorrow morning ~ or evening whatever the case may be! Good thinking with regard to setting the thermostat in advance ~ you don't want to come home to burst pipes


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I knew you'd ask Don Vinny and its already on its way by Special delivery to arrive by tomorrow morning ~ or evening whatever the case may be! Good thinking with regard to setting the thermostat in advance ~ you don't want to come home to burst pipes


Exactly WL cannot begin to imagine what chaos there would be should they burst.  I will have Hive units fitted when I get back so I can control them from here as I already do with my lighting. 
A deepest, warmest and sincerest THANK YOU for the casserole. I will wait for with bated breath.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.5 here today.


----------



## Brando77

Brando77 said:


> 7.2 this morn and just looked out the window, snow again, ironically it will probably take me 7.2hrs to travel 36 miles on the M2, 3.5 hrs yesterday.


Nope, not going anywhere and 6 am, Power cut.....BEFORE I MADE COFFEE ! Back on now, the monster will be subdued.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Well, not predicted to get above -1 today, but the morning BG was a cheerful 5.9. I do feel sorry for you who are snowed in, we haven’t had any. Specially those of you in Kent, which is the coldest place I’ve ever lived. And the council in Maidstone were utterly useless at gritting in those days. Nothing much has changed by the look of it.


I moved to Folkestone in November 1996 - that was definitely the coldest I have ever known in this country, beating Yorkshire by several degrees  It was the same as now, Siberian winds blowing straight in and hitting Kent first. I was shocked!


----------



## Brando77

mikeyB said:


> Well, not predicted to get above -1 today, but the morning BG was a cheerful 5.9. I do feel sorry for you who are snowed in, we haven’t had any. Specially those of you in Kent, which is the coldest place I’ve ever lived. And the council in Maidstone were utterly useless at gritting in those days. Nothing much has changed by the look of it.


I'm in Whitstable, Thanet Way to Medway crossing snowbound, other side of crossing clear, gritted, perfect.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.2 here.

No snow here, but plenty on its way, apparently...keep warm and watch out for children bearing snowballs.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I moved to Folkestone in November 1996 - that was definitely the coldest I have ever known in this country, beating Yorkshire by several degrees  It was the same as now, Siberian winds blowing straight in and hitting Kent first. I was shocked!


You will be back in the cradle of civilisation soon Northie  Probably just in time for the nice weather to start.


----------



## Vince_UK

Brando77 said:


> Nope, not going anywhere and 6 am, Power cut.....BEFORE I MADE COFFEE ! Back on now, the monster will be subdued.


That is unbearable. I couldn't handle that at all.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.2 here.
> 
> No snow here, but plenty on its way, apparently...keep warm and watch out for children bearing snowballs.


I love snowball fights lol  Second childhood perhaps?


----------



## Brando77

Vince_UK said:


> That is unbearable. I couldn't handle that at all.


Lucky I was on my own....being done for murder by now.....oh wait....Cops would take hours to get here in this weather. Would be time for another few cups of Joe and Netflix!


----------



## Vince_UK

Brando77 said:


> Lucky I was on my own....being done for murder by now.....oh wait....Cops would take hours to get here in this weather. Would be time for another few cups of Joe and Netflix!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me this morning. I managed to get to work, took 3 times longer than normal. Here's the views from the top floor of our building in Stratford.


----------



## Northerner

Wow! That's quite a view @Stitch147 !


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade this morning, forgot to take my meter upstairs (you'd think after 11 years....) so an unsurprising 8.4 for me by the time I got round to testing.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Wow! That's quite a view @Stitch147 !


I concur. What’s that tangle of red metal tubing - a building or a helter skelter?!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Just woken to yet more snow and a real feel of -11!
> Can’t remember when we last had weather like this. Another day off for my son unfortunately.


-11° is deffinitly worthy of thermal underwear Amigo ~ maybe fancy lacey ones?  Hope yours are to hand if you're not already wearing them! Stay safe on your journey to the hospital, the roads are treacherous.


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> -11° is deffinitly worthy of thermal underwear Amigo ~ maybe fancy lacey ones?  Hope yours are to hand if you're not already wearing them! Stay safe on your journey to the hospital, the roads are treacherous.



Thankfully I don’t feel the cold so much WL. I have ‘burning blood syndrome’ I reckon 

7.2 this morning and sorry to hear yours took an unexpected hike. Must be the cold effect.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Thankfully I don’t feel the cold so much WL. I have ‘burning blood syndrome’ I reckon
> 
> 7.2 this morning and sorry to hear yours took an unexpected hike. Must be the cold effect.


A hot blooded lady


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> A hot blooded lady


Behave yourself Shanghai man


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Behave yourself Shanghai man


In the NICEST possible way of course


----------



## Flower

Late on parade, delayed due to being an idiot  Meter 12.9, I did think that's high but calibrated cgm with reading and corrected. 

Hypo time, 2.5 not long after and falling. Now corrected and starting day again with head screwed on. I swear I'll get the hang of this diabetes thing very soon.....

What a view Stitch, I'd be gazing out the window all the while!

I wish everyone a safe, stable and as warm as possible day.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Late on parade, delayed due to being an idiot  Meter 12.9, I did think that's high but calibrated cgm with reading and corrected.
> 
> Hypo time, 2.5 not long after and falling. Now corrected and starting day again with head screwed on. I swear I'll get the hang of this diabetes thing very soon.....
> 
> What a view Stitch, I'd be gazing out the window all the while!
> 
> I wish everyone a safe, stable and as warm as possible day.


Hopr the BGs settle for you @Flower, and that you don't need to go out today!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> In the NICEST possible way of course



Of course Vince, I knew what you meant


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Of course Vince, I knew what you meant


----------



## scottishlass

A whopping 10.4 for me today!  Don't know why - not poorly (or no symptoms yet anyway), diet as usual, slept well.  Hey, ho.  Seems to be coming back down now after brekkie and a session on the exercise bike.  Temperature -4 here in the far north with a wind chill of -10. Very powdery snow so whirling round like an arctic white-out.  A staying in day, methinks.


----------



## Carolg

In to work, but banished home ASAP, left car and got a lift home. Roads bad, except main roads. Gritters deserves a medal. 
Bus tomorrow if we are open. Now just to warm up even with glittery thermal shirt and fluffy thermal leggings, and thick baffies. Hot soup for lunch methinks.take care all


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> In to work, but banished home ASAP, left car and got a lift home. Roads bad, except main roads. Gritters deserves a medal.
> Bus tomorrow if we are open. Now just to warm up even with glittery thermal shirt and fluffy thermal leggings, and thick baffies. Hot soup for lunch methinks.take care all


I've been wandering around the house wearing my thermally-insulated running tights!   Still no snow to speak of here, but bitterly cold wind whistling through the trees!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I've been wandering around the house wearing my thermally-insulated running tights!   Still no snow to speak of here, but bitterly cold wind whistling through the trees!


That’s now a picture in my head lol


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> I concur. What’s that tangle of red metal tubing - a building or a helter skelter?!!


Its both!!! Its a look out thingy with views over London and if you pay a couple of extra pound you can use the helter skelter to get down. Im going to do it in the summer!
http://arcelormittalorbit.com/


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Well, after an early wakening (thank you red button people), I had 6.3 this morning. I think that's my lowest every waking BG. 

The shortest power hiccup sets the red button going. Well, won't need to test it this month! 

Sleepy ... 
Sadhbh-Áine


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> That’s now a picture in my head lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Welcome to a brand new day
Stay warm and stay safe, it really looks bad in the UK at the moment

Codefree say 5.5
At  5.25am

Hope everyone lives life to the full today and have a great time.

_I am ME.
I am not my attachments.
I am not my possessions.
I am not the people in my life.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## khskel

White rabbits from me too, not that you could see one outside at the moment. HS for me.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> White rabbits from me too, not that you could see one outside at the moment. HS for me.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Congrats khskel


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> White rabbits from me too, not that you could see one outside at the moment. HS for me.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.8 for me and today is the day for my appointment with my new consultant! What are the chances he will get there as he has a long drive from Bath, we are on Amber alert and lots of snow here which will get worse. I won't use my car and will walk, will go very slowly and carefully.
Stay safe everyone and hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 5.8 for me and today is the day for my appointment with my new consultant! What are the chances he will get there as he has a long drive from Bath, we are on Amber alert and lots of snow here which will get worse. I won't use my car and will walk, will go very slowly and carefully.
> Stay safe everyone and hope you are all doing ok.


Hope the appointment goes ahead!  Take care and wear some good boots!


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> White rabbits from me too, not that you could see one outside at the moment. HS for me.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Any self respecting bunny will be in its burrow with its paws over its ears.oh sounds good for me too


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 5.8 for me and today is the day for my appointment with my new consultant! What are the chances he will get there as he has a long drive from Bath, we are on Amber alert and lots of snow here which will get worse. I won't use my car and will walk, will go very slowly and carefully.
> Stay safe everyone and hope you are all doing ok.


Could you call first and see if he’s cancelling? Take care and good luck


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.7 here

Good luck today @New-journey hope the consultant is nice!

This weather makes world book day dressing up v hard!!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.7 here
> 
> Good luck today @New-journey hope the consultant is nice!
> 
> This weather makes world book day dressing up v hard!!


Raymond Briggs' 'The Snowman'?


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 9.4 for me this morning. A bit up from yesterday. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.7 here
> 
> Good luck today @New-journey hope the consultant is nice!
> 
> This weather makes world book day dressing up v hard!!


Thanks and will let you know. What costume have you made for World book day, hope you have a lovely day. Great number and hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
@khskel congrats on the HS! 
@New-journey good luck with your appointment, hope you get on well with your new consultant and take care when out on the streets!
5.4 for me this freezing cold morning and I'm very tempted to go and put my house coat on top of my fluffy pj's! Haha
Take care everyone and stay safe and warm!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> @khskel congrats on the HS!
> @New-journey good luck with your appointment, hope you get on well with your new consultant and take care when out on the streets!
> 5.4 for me this freezing cold morning and I'm very tempted to go and put my house coat on top of my fluffy pj's! Haha
> Take care everyone and stay safe and warm!  xx


I’m before you with that one kaylz


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. It's just started to snow here, finally! I knew we wouldn't escape for ever.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, from a rather chilly Stratford. Had a lovely 40 minute walk to the station this morning. Trev would normally drive me but we cant get out of our road as its like a sheet of ice, so a nice chilly walk for me at 6am. Anyway I made it to work again (I must have stupid written on my forehead!). It was a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 5.8 for me and today is the day for my appointment with my new consultant! What are the chances he will get there as he has a long drive from Bath, we are on Amber alert and lots of snow here which will get worse. I won't use my car and will walk, will go very slowly and carefully.
> Stay safe everyone and hope you are all doing ok.


Hope it is a useful appt NJ and good for you, keep us all updated


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Thanks and will let you know. What costume have you made for World book day, hope you have a lovely day. Great number and hope you are feeling ok.



Just a superhero costume from ten little superhero’s book, but it’s too thin so I’m compromising with v warm clothes under a captain America outfit and a homemade mask!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> View attachment 7014
> 
> Just a superhero costume from ten little superhero’s book, but it’s too thin so I’m compromising with v warm clothes under a captain America outfit and a homemade mask!


Brilliant! Have fun.


----------



## Bloden

Bore da, pawb. 11.8 here - who knows?!! Just one of those things...

Dydd gwyl Dewi Sant hapus pawb! I’m surrounded by daffs in vases and there’s leeks in the veg rack...LOL. I’d like to say “Mae’n bwrw eira” but not a snowflake in sight! 

I hope the weather isn’t too disruptive, those what are affected by the snow.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> @khskel congrats on the HS!
> @New-journey good luck with your appointment, hope you get on well with your new consultant and take care when out on the streets!
> 5.4 for me this freezing cold morning and I'm very tempted to go and put my house coat on top of my fluffy pj's! Haha
> Take care everyone and stay safe and warm!  xx


I have my wooly hat on plus a hot water bottle, whatever it takes to keep warm so wear that house coat!
I am not very optimistic he will get to my local hospital, blizzards are expected this afternoon.
Keep warm!


----------



## Bloden

Good luck getting there and - more importantly - back, NJ.  

The hozzie rang twice last night to cancel my mum’s appointment for today! It must be all available hands on deck, cos she said both callers were ever-so posh.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I have my wooly hat on plus a hot water bottle, whatever it takes to keep warm so wear that house coat!
> I am not very optimistic he will get to my local hospital, blizzards are expected this afternoon.
> Keep warm!


Think I might grab it when I'm through making a coffee! Haha
I do hope he makes it after the trouble you've had to see someone! My fingers are firmly crossed that the appointment goes ahead and you have a positive outcome  xx


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, from a rather chilly Stratford. Had a lovely 40 minute walk to the station this morning. Trev would normally drive me but we cant get out of our road as its like a sheet of ice, so a nice chilly walk for me at 6am. Anyway I made it to work again (I must have stupid written on my forehead!). It was a 9.6 for me today.


Stay safe


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good luck @New-journey. Wear your ice grippers on the shoes. They all have them on here. I expect the spar sounds like jingle bells. 
No BG for me this morning. Forgot the kit in the kitchen. 
S.


----------



## Brando77

7.8....like the depth in inches of the new snow falling ugh....


----------



## Brando77

Bloden said:


> Bore da, pawb. 11.8 here - who knows?!! Just one of those things...
> 
> Dydd gwyl Dewi Sant hapus pawb! I’m surrounded by daffs in vases and there’s leeks in the veg rack...LOL. I’d like to say “Mae’n bwrw eira” but not a snowflake in sight!
> 
> I hope the weather isn’t too disruptive, those what are affected by the snow.


Happy St David's Day!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> View attachment 7014
> 
> Just a superhero costume from ten little superhero’s book, but it’s too thin so I’m compromising with v warm clothes under a captain America outfit and a homemade mask!


That is a much better image than @Northerner in his thermal biking gear


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> That is a much better image than @Northerner in his thermal biking gear


Oi! Running gear, please, can't ride a bike!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Oi! Running gear, please, can't ride a bike!


I can do neither lol so your well up on me lol


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Think I might grab it when I'm through making a coffee! Haha
> I do hope he makes it after the trouble you've had to see someone! My fingers are firmly crossed that the appointment goes ahead and you have a positive outcome  xx


Cancelled! But not surprised as we are now on red alert and would never get home after the clinic. Thanks and now got to wait for new appointment.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Cancelled! But not surprised as we are now on red alert and would never get home after the clinic. Thanks and now got to wait for new appointment.


That's tough NJ, must be really bad there


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Cancelled! But not surprised as we are now on red alert and would never get home after the clinic. Thanks and now got to wait for new appointment.


Oh no NJ, sorry to hear that  hopefully they'll be able to sort out a new appointment for you ASAP, at least that means you don't have to travel out in this though! Every cloud and all that xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Oh no NJ, sorry to hear that  hopefully they'll be able to sort out a new appointment for you ASAP, at least that means you don't have to travel out in this though! Every cloud and all that xx


Very true, I can stay inside and keep warm!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning.

Everything has ground to a halt here with the really bad weather. Buses aren’t running and schools closed


----------



## mikeyB

Erm...8.1 this morning. Curries are a sod to bolus for. 21 years, and I still can’t get it quite right. 

Still, I’ve put it right


----------



## Mark Parrott

New-journey said:


> Very true, I can stay inside and keep warm!


Mrs P's appt. Was still on & managed to get there ok.  Sorry to hear yours was cancelled.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Peeps

 Stay warm

Codefree say 5.3
At   4.56am

Have a good day one and all
Coffee machine just bleeped, off to get my first fix.

_Words make you think a thought.
Music makes you feel a feeling.
A song makes you feel a thought.
- E. Y. Harburg_


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Peeps
> 
> Stay warm
> 
> Codefree say 5.3
> At   4.56am
> 
> Have a good day one and all
> Coffee machine just bleeped, off to get my first fix.
> 
> _Words make you think a thought.
> Music makes you feel a feeling.
> A song makes you feel a thought.
> - E. Y. Harburg_


*Peeps* doesn't suit you Don Vinny IMO
Enjoy your first of many coffees


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> *Peeps* doesn't suit you Don Vinny IMO
> Enjoy your first of many coffees


Noted Ma'am.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ hope the howling winds didn't keep you awake last night as they did me! Stay safe and warm in this awful inclement weather. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Cancelled! But not surprised as we are now on red alert and would never get home after the clinic. Thanks and now got to wait for new appointment.


Sorry that your appointment has been cancelled NJ ~ for the best I reckon ~ its not the sort of weather you want to be going out in. I know you're disappointed but enjoy being at home in the warmth for now. Hope you get another appointment soon. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me this morning.
> 
> Everything has ground to a halt here with the really bad weather. Buses aren’t running and schools closed


That's more like it Amigo, good number.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A lovely 5.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. A lovely 5.0 for me this morning.


Ah, that's good to hear!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me. The winds fairly rattling down' t valley.

Birds all congregated for their seed, worms and fatballs.

Have a warm day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all. A lovely 5.0 for me this morning.


That's wonderful grainger keep up the good work xx


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.2 for me. The winds fairly rattling down' t valley.
> 
> Birds all congregated for their seed, worms and fatballs.
> 
> Have a warm day everyone.


Thank you khskel and you too. Nice number there k.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.4 for me this morning. I made the decision not to go into work today. Ive managed to get in every day this week but it took me almost 3 hours to get home yesterday afternoon. So I'm working from home today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.4 for me this morning. I made the decision not to go into work today. Ive managed to get in every day this week but it took me almost 3 hours to get home yesterday afternoon. So I'm working from home today.


Good thinking Batman!! Wise decision as a 3hr trek is no fun in this bad weather. Stay warm.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Sorry that your appointment has been cancelled NJ ~ for the best I reckon ~ its not the sort of weather you want to be going out in. I know you're disappointed but enjoy being at home in the warmth for now. Hope you get another appointment soon. x


It was a wise decision, he would never have got back to Bristol, I could not have driven but could have walked through snowy paths. Major incident here in Somerset so not going anyway today!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.7 and will enjoy a walk in the snow later knowing I have a warm house to return to.
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> It was a wise decision, he would never have got back to Bristol, I could not have driven but could have walked through snowy paths. Major incident here in Somerset so not going anyway today!


Oh dear, that sounds ominous ~ so glad you weren't involved NJ. Take care if you're out walking tho best staying indoors is my motto today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Very cold and windy here, snow still flaking away
4.8 for me this morning
Hope everyone is managing to stay safe and warm!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Very cold and windy here, snow still flaking away
> 4.8 for me this morning
> Hope everyone is managing to stay safe and warm!  xx


Thank you K ~ you too. Glad to hear your central heating is on to keep you warm. Mum isn't a bad ol' stick after all then  Keep that woolly hat on tho so your body heat doesn't escape!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.5 here.

Dogs need walking...thankfully just a light dusting of snow here. 

Hope no-one’s stuck in their car or on a train to nowhere.


----------



## Amigo

It’s like a Siberian ice scene here and hubbie needs to dig his car out for a dental appointment!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 7.2 from the very snowy Cotswolds. 

Stay warm and most of all upright.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, another clear sunny day out here on the crinkly edge of North Britain. Bit windy and cold, mind. And a 4.8 for me this morning. 

One reporter on the BBC mentioned the Dunkirk Spirit this morning. I suppose somebody had to.

Give me strength


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 7.8 for me despite a post 7pm curb curfew! However my lymph nodes are all up under my chin and jaw this morning so who knows...

And I can’t get the bread we use. The Dunkirk shoppers have been out and stocked up!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

I hope everyone has a good nights sleep and
the weather is better tomorrow. It looks dreadful
from here.

Codefree say 6.0
At   5.23 am

Hope things get better for everyone the soon.

_The Four Agreements
 1.Be impeccable with your word.
2.Don't take anything personally.
3.Don't make assumptions.
4.Always do your best.
- don Miguel Ruiz_


----------



## Brando77

7.0. It's raining and the start to the thaw out in East Kent.....its gonna get warmer. Thank you Odin!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.7 for me today - can't remember when it was so high on waking  I do appear to have a bit of a chest infection though, which may explain it.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6 for me, my three daughters managed to surprise me by arriving home yesterday. As all roads are shut it is miraculous! One from Australia, one from Netherlands and one from London. It has been over a year so I am very happy but literally no food in the house! I am snowed in but will walk to shops and hope there is food. 
Have a happy weekend all.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.7 for me today - can't remember when it was so high on waking  I do appear to have a bit of a chest infection though, which may explain it.


I hope you feel better soon and can stay warm today.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6 for me, my three daughters managed to surprise me by arriving home yesterday. As all roads are shut it is miraculous! One from Australia, one from Netherlands and one from London. It has been over a year so I am very happy but literally no food in the house! I am snowed in but will walk to shops and hope there is food.
> Have a happy weekend all.


Ah! How wonderful for you! I hope the panic-buyers haven't cleared out the shops!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Ah! How wonderful for you! I hope the panic-buyers haven't cleared out the shops!


Thanks and I fear they will have! I will be making bread and a celebration cake, hope there is flour!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Hope all you folks feeling unwell start to feel better soon!
4.7 for me this chilly, windy and miserable morning
Wrap up warm and stay safe my dearies, hope you have a nice relaxing day ahead!  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. 4.9 is today’s shout. 

Seems a bit warmer this morning. Still no trace of snow, except on the mountain tops. I hope this little thaw doesn’t cause any problems for those of you in a sea of white. It’ll still be cold at night, so a freeze will produce sheets of ice, so please take care everyone. You don’t want to spend Sunday in A&E


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a chilly HS for me. No fresh snow overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.2 for me today. Looks like we've seen the last of the snow (I hope). Looks like all the local wildlife came to our garden last night, judging all the various foot prints in the snow!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and it's a chilly HS for me. No fresh snow overnight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.7 for me today - can't remember when it was so high on waking  I do appear to have a bit of a chest infection though, which may explain it.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.5 for me this cold day.


----------



## scottishlass

7.3 this morning and it's still snowing.


----------



## Brando77

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6 for me, my three daughters managed to surprise me by arriving home yesterday. As all roads are shut it is miraculous! One from Australia, one from Netherlands and one from London. It has been over a year so I am very happy but literally no food in the house! I am snowed in but will walk to shops and hope there is food.
> Have a happy weekend all.


What a great time you're gonna have


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Watching the weather news for Wales is like watching news from a far-away country - the only snow we had here in Swansea was a light dusting, like the top of a Victoria sponge, while the rest of the Principality is covered in rooftop-high snow-drifts...

How lovely for you, NJ!!! 

I can’t imagine how you’re feeling, Amigo. Hope you’re better ASAP.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.7 here but I’m happy with that as ran myself slightly higher last night.

@New-journey what a wonderful surprise! Have an amazing weekend with them .

@Northerner hope you start feeling better soon - rest up!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here after a lie in, no point in getting up, no newspaper delivery yet!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me and shamefully I’m still duvet side! It’s freezing out there.

@Northerner feel better soon x

I’m still reeling from a Type 2 I spoke to yesterday who is on insulin and metformin but said she doesn’t care to test because it hurts. She has no idea of her Hba1c because that’s the doctor’s business but he’s not happy with her control. 
Some people seem to think this is something that only the medics should be bothered about. It amazes me!


----------



## mikeyB

She’d better book her guide dog now, and save up for a wheelchair. There’s no accounting for some folk - we don’t see them on the forum, for obvious reasons. Her choice, though.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> She’d better book her guide dog now, and save up for a wheelchair. There’s no accounting for some folk - we don’t see them on the forum, for obvious reasons. Her choice, though.



Too true Mike. I did try the carb discussion but I could see from her expression that I was obviously speaking Swahili!  Still, we can but try.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, if her doctor can’t do it, I for one wouldn’t bother. Though I might tell where she was headed.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.5 for me this am - slightly high as I aim for under 7


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Shiv, don’t we all


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.7 for me today - can't remember when it was so high on waking  I do appear to have a bit of a chest infection though, which may explain it.


I'm in the same boat Northie ~ GP prescribed antibiotics yesterday. Perhaps you should see your GP to be on the safe side so it doesn't get a hold?


----------



## Wirrallass

A late waking bg of 7.2 today ~ unusually high for me but not well atm x


----------



## mikeyB

Hope the antibiotics get you back in gear soon, Wirralass. It’s not good feeling miserable when the weather is miserable too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

First signs of Spring in Shanghai, Pear Blossom has appeared.
Hope everyone is well
Miss Mao’s collar came off this morning

Codefree say 6.2
At   6.33 am
My levels have been high for the past 2 days for no apparent. Hey Ho
Have a good day all


_It isn't what you have, or who you are, or where you are,
or what you are doing that makes you happy or unhappy.
It is what you think about.
- Dale Carnegie_


----------



## Brando77

5.8. Just like the temperature is gonna be today....the coming week will feel like the Bahamas compared to last week *unpacks mankini and Crocs*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today - better than yesterday's 8.7!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 
5.6 here today - snow has gone so time to get back to normality 

@Northerner - hope this means you are starting to feel better.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me . 

Garden and lane still covered in snow but it feels positively tropical in comparison to the last few days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning dearies 
Another chilly one this morning, Bruce just popped out to the shop, wonder if they have much in, shop worker was telling him last night that when she was in Lidl yesterday afternoon there was an argument over the last chicken! 
Another on the low side 4.7 for me
Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are up to  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Today’s effort is positively Kaylz like. 4.7. Spooky.

Bit on the low side too, but as it’s a Libre reading if you square it, divide by 8, take away four and divide by the date of your mum’s birthday, that reading is a 5.2 and bang in range. Hooray


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 5.6 here today - snow has gone so time to get back to normality
> 
> @Northerner - hope this means you are starting to feel better.


Thanks, I do feel a bit better today - had a good sleep last night


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> there was an argument over the last chicken!


Sounds like a good title for an apocalyptic movie about a dystopian future where chickens are reaching the point of extinction (possibly due to road crossings ) 'The Last Chicken'


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all. Today’s effort is positively Kaylz like. 4.7. Spooky.
> 
> Bit on the low side too, but as it’s a Libre reading if you square it, divide by 8, take away four and divide by the date of your mum’s birthday, that reading is a 5.2 and bang in range. Hooray


By your calculations, happy HS mikeyB


----------



## Flower

Good morning , it's a 5.1 on the random number generator today,

Be gone snow and fast, I need to be able to find the pavement tomorrow

Have a happy Sunday all


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t worry, Flower, if you’re going out tomorrow it’ll be raining as per


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Got the Sunday paper delivered, a thaw has set in, was woken up early by a huge slab of snow sliding off the roof onto the carefully shovelled drive, thus impeding paper mans progress to front door, ah well, we tried!


----------



## Amigo

Yesterday in town was like the slush dodge with huge mounds of thick snow piled up to make a thoroughfare. 
There were some pretty lethal looking icicles hanging too. I was careful not to walk under those!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Positively balmy here.  Relax, it’s Sunday.


----------



## Brando77

Just been for a long walk by the sea....shouldn't have worn a jumper under my jacket, that's how great it is. Sweatsville. What a difference.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hope the antibiotics get you back in gear soon, Wirralass. It’s not good feeling miserable when the weather is miserable too.


Thank you


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner and @wirralass  I hope you are both better soon 

It’s thawing out nicely here, still cold though.
Woke to 6.6 meter , 6.7 Libre _smug _lol. A few mins later I discovered the sensor was working loose   So it’s now taped on where it will hopefully stay  for it’s last 3 days.


----------



## Wirrallass

My waking today was 10.7  at 08.23am. I tested 12.0  in the night!

I've had a temperature building up since before last Monday and coughing since about 23 Feb (Saw my GP Fri) but I was exceptionally feverish during last night. My temperature broke this morning thank goodness so I guess the antibiotics are doing what they're supposed to do. Still feeling rough tho with this chest infection but not coughing as often

Hopefully my bgs will become more stable the next few days or so. They've had a bumpy ride fluctuating between 6.0 and 12.0 (last night) over the last ten days so I guess I was incubating the chest infection for longer than I thought. But hey ho I'm still breathing

@Ljc Thank you for your kind well wishes ~ I hope it wont be too long before I'm tip-top again. x


----------



## mikeyB

You’ll feel rough because of the mild toxins the bacteria release as the antibiotics kill them off, but that should pass quickly, and your BGs should get back to normal. You must finish the full course of tablets even if you feel perfectly well.  Consultation over

Get well soon, WL, all the crew prefer you tip-top.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> My waking today was 10.7  at 08.23am. I tested 12.0  in the night!
> 
> I've had a temperature building up since last Wednesday (Saw my GP Fri) but I was exceptionally feverish during last night. My temperature broke this morning thank goodness so I guess the antibiotics are doing what they're supposed to do. Still feeling rough tho with this chest infection but not coughing as often
> 
> Hopefully my bgs will become more stable the next few days or so. They've had a bumpy ride fluctuating between 6.0 and 12.0 (last night) over the last ten days so I guess I was incubating the chest infection for longer than I thought. But hey ho I'm still breathing
> 
> @Ljc Thank you for your kind well wishes ~ I hope it wont be to be too long before I'm tip-top again. x


Our bodies do seem to know we’re not well long before we do. Fingers crossed it reached its height last night. 
Take care don’t try doing too much too soon ok !


----------



## Carolg

Checked BG before going out to walk to bus station 9.6 . Only took 35 minutes there and back and BG 7.7 on return. Well that’s proof in the pudding. Don’t know if it was the walking or the cold wind. Tootsies are freezing


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, it’s your body trying to maintain your temperature that burns up the glucose. Stick your tootsies in a pair of warm slippers, and sit down with a nice hot cuppa, then all will be well.

Is the bus station in Leven so attractive it’s worth a visit then? I must have missed that up the road in St Andrews.


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> My waking today was 10.7  at 08.23am. I tested 12.0  in the night!
> 
> I've had a temperature building up since last Wednesday (Saw my GP Fri) but I was exceptionally feverish during last night. My temperature broke this morning thank goodness so I guess the antibiotics are doing what they're supposed to do. Still feeling rough tho with this chest infection but not coughing as often
> 
> Hopefully my bgs will become more stable the next few days or so. They've had a bumpy ride fluctuating between 6.0 and 12.0 (last night) over the last ten days so I guess I was incubating the chest infection for longer than I thought. But hey ho I'm still breathing
> 
> @Ljc Thank you for your kind well wishes ~ I hope it wont be too long before I'm tip-top again. x



Hope you are feeling much better very soon Hun. Lots of rest for you ok! X


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Our bodies do seem to know we’re not well long before we do. Fingers crossed it reached its height last night.
> Take care don’t try doing too much too soon ok !


You're right Ljc. We've all done it ~ got the t-shirt ~ an irritation in the throat ~ a little cough-cough now and then ~ take no notice etc ~ then before we know it ~ its turned into a full blown infection arrggghhh! Will we ever learn? And thanks I don't intend to do much if i can help it!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Hope you are feeling much better very soon Hun. Lots of rest for you ok! X


Thank you grainger and yes will do. All I seem to be doing is resting ~ not up to doing anything just yet apart from sleeeeeping! But i dont mind! Really I don't!
I hope you're ok yourself ~ you gave us all a scare! Not long to go now hun then you'll be cradling you little baby son in your arms Look after yourself now do ya hear? xx


----------



## Carolg

Look after yourself WL and grainger. Take care


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you feel better soon WLx
When I finally woke up this afternoon  I was 5.3.


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Thank you grainger and yes will do. All I seem to be doing is resting ~ not up to doing anything just yet apart from sleeeeeping! But i dont mind! Really I don't!
> I hope you're ok yourself ~ you gave us all a scare! Not long to go now hun then you'll be cradling you little baby son in your arms Look after yourself now do ya hear? xx



I promise to try!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> My waking today was 10.7  at 08.23am. I tested 12.0  in the night!
> 
> I've had a temperature building up since before last Monday and coughing since about 23 Feb (Saw my GP Fri) but I was exceptionally feverish during last night. My temperature broke this morning thank goodness so I guess the antibiotics are doing what they're supposed to do. Still feeling rough tho with this chest infection but not coughing as often
> 
> Hopefully my bgs will become more stable the next few days or so. They've had a bumpy ride fluctuating between 6.0 and 12.0 (last night) over the last ten days so I guess I was incubating the chest infection for longer than I thought. But hey ho I'm still breathing
> 
> @Ljc Thank you for your kind well wishes ~ I hope it wont be too long before I'm tip-top again. x


You take care @wirralass  Get yourself off to the docs.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Violent thunderstorms here lastnight.
Went to bed early

Codefree say 5.8
At  5.30 am

Going to be treacherous for Mr Wang driving me this morning
Best I sit in the back and snooze.
Have a good day all

_A generous heart, kind speech,
 and a life of service and compassion
are the things which renew humanity.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> I promise to try!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You take care @wirralass  Get yourself off to the docs.


Thanks Vince but you're a bit behind catching up ~ saw my GP on Friday


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hope you feel better soon WLx
> When I finally woke up this afternoon  I was 5.3.


Ah just missed out on a HS Lucy  maybe tomorrow eh?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thanks Vince but you're a bit behind catching up ~ saw my GP on Friday


Old age WL lol Mine I mean.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Old age WL lol Mine I mean.


You're excused Vince It's early morning in Shanghai isn't it? You're not awake properly yet ~ drink more coffee and more coffee and more......


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You're excused Vince It's early morning in Shanghai isn't it? You're not awake properly yet ~ drink more coffee and more coffee and more......


Following your excellent advice rigidly Ma'am.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Checked BG before going out to walk to bus station 9.6 . Only took 35 minutes there and back and BG 7.7 on return. Well that’s proof in the pudding. Don’t know if it was the walking or the cold wind. Tootsies are freezing


Just goes to show what a short walk in the cold can do Carolg. Glad your bg became more stable on your return home


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Following your excellent advice rigidly Ma'am.


Good to hear Have I been promoted from 'fair maid' to Ma'am?


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Monday friends ~ I hope you're all as well as you can be and had an enjoyable weekend. 

It's 03.05am and I've just tested a 4.1
My bgs are certainly on a crazy rollercoaster

Yesterday mornings bg was 10.7 ~ pre evening meal was 6.7 ~ I didn't test post prandial ~ and now bg is 4.1 ! The thing is I consumed a few goodies since my evening meal yesterday, hence my amazement at 4.1 now!  It will be interesting to see what my bg will be later on today. Take care folks ~ I hope the snow is beginning to thaw for those who've been snowed under. x


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me.
I don't want it to be Monday but I'd better get used to the idea.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  First waking rest in a week produces a 5.9.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

A rubbish 8.7 today - need to stop being so cautious about insulin intake. 
Happy Monday all - I’m exhausted - so if someone wants to come be with my little boy today so I can sleep feel free


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A rubbish 8.7 today - need to stop being so cautious about insulin intake.
> Happy Monday all - I’m exhausted - so if someone wants to come be with my little boy today so I can sleep feel free


I've got tired just thinking about it!   Hope your levels settle as the day progresses


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone 
Raining and miserable as ever here but hopefully that means things will return to normal regarding the shops etc
Another on the low side 4.5 for me this morning but I went to bed on 5.2 so can I claim that? lol
Anyways hope things are returning to normal where you guys are and stay warm and safe, have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I went to bed on 5.2 so can I claim that? lol


Sneaky lol


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. not long til I have my next blood tests and review done.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Snow continuing to disappear fast, we've got a lawn again!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 7.5 here.

Busy day today checking out courses for hubby and somewhere to rent - Mum loves her ‘granddogs’ but ideally from a distance, not in her own home!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. not long til I have my next blood tests and review done.


Let's hope they can apply a bit of creative thinking this time to get your waking levels below 7!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a new week 4.9 for me.

Off to pre op assessment for retina operation -  living the dream! 
Taking bets on how long after I arrive at the retina clinic before someone tells me did I realise I'm in the wrong clinic due to having a leg in a cast. Short odds to be honest 

Hope you find a new abode Bloden, happy searching


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a new week 4.9 for me.
> 
> Off to pre op assessment for retina operation -  living the dream!
> Taking bets on how long after I arrive at the retina clinic before someone tells me did I realise I'm in the wrong clinic due to having a leg in a cast. Short odds to be honest
> 
> Hope you find a new abode Bloden, happy searching


Hope all goes well @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a new week 4.9 for me.
> 
> Off to pre op assessment for retina operation -  living the dream!
> Taking bets on how long after I arrive at the retina clinic before someone tells me did I realise I'm in the wrong clinic due to having a leg in a cast. Short odds to be honest
> 
> Hope you find a new abode Bloden, happy searching


Good luck Flower. x


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Let's hope they can apply a bit of creative thinking this time to get your waking levels below 7!


Hope so. I don't think the continuing uncertainty of what's happening with my job is helping matters much at the moment, but its very frustrating.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Hope so. I don't think the continuing uncertainty of what's happening with my job is helping matters much at the moment, but its very frustrating.


I can only imagine  When will you know about the job? Have you seen any others to apply for?


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Hope so. I don't think the continuing uncertainty of what's happening with my job is helping matters much at the moment, but its very frustrating.



I think stress and uncertainty does drive the bg’s up Stitch. Mine have risen markedly since mum has been so ill. Good luck with the job search and the review. Might they consider insulin do you think? (Unlikely given your last Hb however!)


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks @Northerner and @Amigo. We still don't know whats happening with our jobs yet and its just dragging on a bit too much now. We just want to know one way or another if we're still going to have a job. Cant really plan holidays or anything for later in the year (apart from whats booked and paid for) as we just don't know whats happening. Its frustrating that when we do have to eventually reapply for our jobs they wont look at attendance and stuff as Im now approaching 8 years without having a day off sick (only one in my team to go more than 1 year!).


----------



## mikeyB

Meanwhile, I woke up with a rather unwelcome 7.2. Chinese, this time. Oh well, never mind. Worse things happen at sea.


----------



## Brando77

Stairway to Heaven 6.7.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone
> Raining and miserable as ever here but hopefully that means things will return to normal regarding the shops etc
> Another on the low side 4.5 for me this morning but I went to bed on 5.2 so can I claim that? lol
> Anyways hope things are returning to normal where you guys are and stay warm and safe, have a nice day!  xx


Congrats on your HS Kaylz x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is good

Codefree say 5.8
At  5.30  am

Have a terrific and safe day all


_Those who are free of resentful thoughts surely find peace.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Wirrallass

Early waking: 5.3 today yeah! That's more like it Mrs!
Happy Tuesday friends x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7086
> Early waking: 5.3 today yeah! That's more like it Mrs!
> Happy Tuesday friends x


That is scary, first thing!   Glad to see your numbers have improved 

I'm still stuck in the 7s, with a 7.0


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> That is scary, first thing!   Glad to see your numbers have improved
> 
> I'm still stuck in the 7s, with a 7.0


My bgls are all over the place Northerner My pre evening meal yesterday was 6.6
2&1/2hrs post meal ...5.5 !!! Work that one out!
22.17 last night it was ...4.7
Then this morning... 5.3
07.54am yesterday...9.2
Very weird! Chest infection and antibiotics playing a hand I think!

Your 7's are ok but higher than your usual. Is it the weather or do you still feel poorly? I know what it is......anticipation of relocating!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Your 7's are ok but higher than your usual. Is it the weather or do you still feel poorly? I know what it is......anticipation of relocating!


I think 'Yes' to all of those!


----------



## Wirrallass

Proof of the pudding at 03.06am!!
Take no notice of the time ~ its still in last year's time zone!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.6 for me in what looks like an extremely soggy Aire valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all

Rubbish 9.7 for me. Plus jaw and tooth ache - pregnancy sucks!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me aswell today.
Hope you feel better soon @grainger


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all
> 
> Rubbish 9.7 for me. Plus jaw and tooth ache - pregnancy sucks!!


Morning grainger. Your jaw ache could be put down to all the talking you did with your friend yesterday  I have no idea about your tooth ache unless you over ate a cake or two whilst with your friend!!!Pregnancy sucks? I know. Counting down the days now ~ I'm excited for you. xx


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me. 9 hours sleep with only being awake for wee while. Snow cleared but raining. Here.
No test strips left as waiting for delivery. No doubts roads will be busy with deliveries and food getting to shops soon as roads clear. Have a good and safe day all


----------



## grainger

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.7 for me aswell today.
> Hope you feel better soon @grainger



Snap!

Thanks . Evidently I grinding my teeth in my sleep... hey ho not long to go now!


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger hope your levels settle and you start to feel better soon!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Cold and wet here as per 
Apparently I have to spend the week waiting in for a tank for Bruce's e-cig and a whole new set up too but he has no idea when either are due!
Anyways a 5.3 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. I knew a whole digestive with cheese was too much before bed last night, when I was 4.5, but you can't just eat half a digestive, can you!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Cold and wet here as per
> Apparently I have to spend the week waiting in for a tank for Bruce's e-cig and a whole new set up too but he has no idea when either are due!
> Anyways a 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Morning Kaylz ~ there's room on the 5.3 bench if you want to join me x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Back up to 6.6 this morning.  I really don't get it.  Tested twice, different hands, exactly the same reading.  Roll on summer!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Morning Kaylz ~ there's room on the 5.3 bench if you want to join me x


Yes please WL, I'll bring the coffees  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 6.1 today .

You most certainly can't only eat half a biscuit Robin especially a digestive.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a 6.1 today .
> 
> You most certainly can't only eat half a biscuit Robin especially a digestive.


Hi Flower ~ hope your retina pre-ops went well yesterday. Please let us know the date of your op. Hey 6.1 nice number. Take care & look after yourself hun xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.0 for me.  It’s a hangover from yesterday’s obviously-not-working insulin that left me as high as a kite...luckily, I stopped heeding my endo’s advice ages ago - she said, “no correction doses, ever” - otherwise I’d still be floating around in the stratosphere, hahaha.

Anyway, today’s a new day and the sun’s shining.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden hope your levels settle soon and you don't feel too rough!

Don't suppose you fancy sending some of that sun my way? I've forgotten what it looks like!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden
> Don't suppose you fancy sending some of that sun my way? I've forgotten what it looks like!  xx


Sunshine stamped and posted...I put a slice of blue sky in the envelope too.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.5 this morning, but it's been a rough couple of days. Things are looking up now, so BG will be coming down. 

Now looking around to see what I've missed! 
S.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.0 for me.  It’s a hangover from yesterday’s obviously-not-working insulin that left me as high as a kite...luckily, I stopped heeding my endo’s advice ages ago - she said, “no correction doses, ever” - otherwise I’d still be floating around in the stratosphere, hahaha.
> 
> Anyway, today’s a new day and the sun’s shining.


Oh my goodness Bloden ~ hope your levels begin to stabilise and you feel better soon. x


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> Oh my goodness Bloden ~ hope your levels begin to stabilise and you feel better soon. x


Thanks WL.  Feel a bit ‘hungover’  which is an odd feeling cos I dron’t dink.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Thanks WL.  Feel a bit ‘hungover’  which is an odd feeling cos I dron’t dink.


I have to admit Bloden I'm really not on the ball when it comes to T1 ~ insulin and hypo's ~  but what you experienced must have felt weird for you. I hope it doesn't happen again hun, take care now and feel better soon xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Back up to 6.6 this morning.  I really don't get it.  Tested twice, different hands, exactly the same reading.  Roll on summer!


I reckon @Northerner has released that dam.....sel DF for divlement and she's visiting all of us judging by the various high numbers today


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yes please WL, I'll bring the coffees  xx


Great ~ I'll supply the cream ~ and a bacon sarny


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A rubbish 8.7 today - need to stop being so cautious about insulin intake.
> Happy Monday all - I’m exhausted - so if someone wants to come be with my little boy today so I can sleep feel free


I've been waiting for your invitation grainger ~ I'll hop on the next train and be there in a jiffy Put kettle on.....


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. 4.9 for me, so bucking this morning’s trend. As this thread is about group averages, I regard this as a public duty. Someone has to do it


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 8.5 this morning, but it's been a rough couple of days. Things are looking up now, so BG will be coming down.
> 
> Now looking around to see what I've missed!
> S.


Sorry to read you've been going through it S and glad things are picking up for you ~ hope your numbers stabalise soon I know its a nightmare when they go awry, chin up x


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me. Off for the blood let in preparation for my haematology appt next week.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 for me. Off for the blood let in preparation for my haematology appt next week.


Stay safe Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Stay safe Amigo



Thanks Vince...I think my challenge is staying sane at the moment my friend


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks Vince...I think my challenge is staying sane at the moment my friend


{{{HUGS}}} Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 7.2 for me. Off for the blood let in preparation for my haematology appt next week.


Understanding that you have a lot to contend with Amigo and recently with your mum ~ much on your plate. Your bgs are on a bumpy road like mine  ~ hope they'll settle down, take care now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope the weather is much improved for everyone.
Here in Shanghai it was sunny yesterday and the same forecast for today.
The Magnolia, the city bloom, will soon be in blossom with purples, creams and pinks all over the city. Wonderful trees.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5.35  am

Wishing everybody the best of times today

_Don't let a little dispute injure a great relationship.
- Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.3 this morning.
Orthopaedic outpatient clinic today, xray and with luck, a new microwave after that.

@Lucy Honeychurch, @pottersusan  belated  happy birthday.

Sadhbh


----------



## Brando77

Turning the screw 6.2. It's a good start, on Metformin since Monday and haven't s**t the bed yet. Pray for me.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.9 here today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me as well @Brando77 .
Strangely calm and dry outside. Must be some bad weather on the way.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Spit on the finger and hold it up to the wind..no strips yet so ???
Have a good day all, and sorry for not saying hello to newby people and birthday people. Keep well folks


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I hope all you poorly folks start to feel better soon.

@Brando77. I’m sorry but th@t did make me laugh


Brando77 said:


> Turning the screw 6.2. It's a good start, on Metformin since Monday and haven't s**t the bed yet. Pray for me.


  fingers @nd eve4ything else crossed eh .

It’s 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.  I hope all you poorly folks start to feel better soon.
> 
> @Brando77. I’m sorry but th@t did make me laugh
> fingers @nd eve4ything else crossed eh .
> 
> It’s 5.2 for me today.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a surprising 5.0 here. Must have been yesterday's gardening.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies
Chilly here but dry and that sun @Bloden sent has arrived already so makes a welcome change! 
For anyone that is interested but doesn't follow the 'what did you eat yesterday' thread I managed to increase my lunch carbs yesterday 
Anyways 5.5 for me this morning and hoping I get a call to say my new glasses are finally ready! haha
Have a great day folks!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.2 for me, missing my sensor and no sign of the cancelled consultant appointment, hoping it is this year!
Have a great day all.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Chilly here but dry and that sun @Bloden sent has arrived already so makes a welcome change!
> For anyone that is interested but doesn't follow the 'what did you eat yesterday' thread I managed to increase my lunch carbs yesterday
> Anyways 5.5 for me this morning and hoping I get a call to say my new glasses are finally ready! haha
> Have a great day folks!  xx


Well done for increasing your carbs, will go now and look at the thread!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 for me, missing my sensor and no sign of the cancelled consultant appointment, hoping it is this year!
> Have a great day all.


Congrats on the HS NJ, I'm sure you'll get an appointment through soon, there has been a lot of post held back with the weather so it could be lying waiting somewhere already xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

5.7 for me - great result for me - for a change as this week with the change back to spring weather bloods have been a bit all over the place and getting insulin ratios right proving a challenge so hopefully getting there!


----------



## mikeyB

An old diabetic lived in Aros
Whose targets were fairly rigorous 
So with little ado
He scores 6.2
And now he feels quite self glorious 

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 9.1  ggrrr. I had a dream about a doughnut shop opening in my road, subliminal blood sugar rise I think 

Lovely HS NJ


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 for me, missing my sensor and no sign of the cancelled consultant appointment, hoping it is this year!
> Have a great day all.


Congratulations on the HS!  Hope the appointment comes through soon


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 9.1  ggrrr. I had a dream about a doughnut shop opening in my road, subliminal blood sugar rise I think


Sorry, I think the DF may have just thawed out


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 for me, missing my sensor and no sign of the cancelled consultant appointment, hoping it is this year!
> Have a great day all.


Congrats NJ


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I think the DF may have just thawed out



Get her into the freezer and pronto!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I think the DF may have just thawed out


Hopefully she'll get lost in the move!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I think the DF may have just thawed out


Or I can take her on holiday with me in 6 weeks time and I can lose her somewhere in Lanzarote!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me this morn. I’ll settle for that at the moment.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is well today, full of vim and vigour.
Vim energy not the scouring power.
Forecast yesterday sunny and warm reality it “chucked it doon ahll day nd twas cauld nd wet”.

Codefree say 5.9
At  4.45 am
Busy day ahead for me
Wishing everybody the Best of times today
_
It is better to conquer yourself
 than to win a thousand battles.
Then the victory is yours.
It cannot be taken from you,
not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everyone is well today, full of vim and vigour.
> Vim energy not the scouring power.
> Forecast yesterday sunny and warm reality it “chucked it doon ahll day nd twas cauld nd wet”.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At  4.45 am
> Busy day ahead for me
> Wishing everybody the Best of times today
> _
> It is better to conquer yourself
> than to win a thousand battles.
> Then the victory is yours.
> It cannot be taken from you,
> not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell.
> - The Buddha_



Showing your age with Vim there Vince! They have ridiculous names these days like Cillit Bang!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Showing your age with Vim there Vince! They have ridiculous names these days like Cillit Bang!



I know @Amigo LOL
I remember my Mom using it


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Showing your age with Vim there Vince! They have ridiculous names these days like Cillit Bang!


Do you remember Calico ~ a pink substance for cleaning baths and basins?


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Do you remember Calico ~ a pink substance for cleaning baths and basins?



Can’t recall that WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Can’t recall that WL


I'm going back quite a number of years in fact @!years when my mum would use it. It was 'pink' and slightly gritty and in a round pink tin. 

It was good 'stuff'~ it's similar to a cleansing agent that is on the market today. The clue is in this post but can't quote it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  Chilly night last night!


----------



## Carolg

Turned around numbers for me Northerner 9.6 this morning, but had total food cravings last night as hadn’t got into my peicey bag yesterday. So much for preparation. Still 2 days then holidays yipee


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.8 here today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Frosty morning but quite bright already so cant complain too much
A low 4.4 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!  9.2 here...bleuurrrgch, I feel like I’m all over the place at the mo. It’s the DSN’s fault for saying ‘endo appointment’ and ‘May’ - it’s got me in a tailspin already, hahaha.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 10.9 here, guess who forgot their night time Levemir! I only take 2.5 units at night- shows I need it!

@wirralass my mother used a pot of pink stuff for bath cleaning, called Chemico, I think. Wouldn't do for modern plastic baths, it would scratch, I expect ( or melt them, goodness knows what was in it. I have a vague memory of the smell of it, it wasn't nice, but not as bad as Harpic)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. The sun is shining brightly here. 

5.3 on meter and a rather nice 

After a wobbly start yesterday it seems my new senor has decided it likes me lol. 
Sorry it’s so big and not very clear. 
Not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with you, I’m off to stoke the boiler
(my tum) back later.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.4 this am here


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 here, but that's after a coffee. Just forgot! 
Good morning!
S.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Im going to have a grumpy Tigga on my hands later as she has her 6 month check up at the vets later today, I better make sure she has some of her favourite treats ready for when we get home.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Im going to have a grumpy Tigga on my hands later as she has her 6 month check up at the vets later today, I better make sure she has some of her favourite treats ready for when we get home.


Good luck wit that one @Stitch147


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting today, but I woke up, got out of bed after taking medicine, shoved my reader under my arm and scored 6.2. 

As an experiment this morning I normally have a black Americano, which might put my BG up by 1.0, but I fancied a flat white. So I drank that, checked an hour or so later, and I’d climbed up to 10. Job done. I now know how much to bolus for a flat white. Next experiment in the MikeyB research kitchen is a choccie sprinkled cappuccino. I’ll publish the results tomorrow


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Coldish here again

Woken up at 2.37am phone calls, no rest for the wicked.
I do wish people would realise the 8 hour time difference sometimes but I cannot turn off the phone just incase it is vital.
Class this as my waking number
Woke up so got up and having my first coffee of the day

Codefree say 5.5
At   2.37am

Wishing everybody the Best of times for tomorrow.

_Open your arms to change, but don't let go of your values.
 - Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama_


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.2 for me, missing my sensor and no sign of the cancelled consultant appointment, hoping it is this year!
> Have a great day all.


Belated congrats on your House Special NJ ~ keep 'em coming!


----------



## grainger

@wirralass - do you ever sleep?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all. 10.9 here, guess who forgot their night time Levemir! I only take 2.5 units at night- shows I need it!
> 
> @wirralass my mother used a pot of pink stuff for bath cleaning, called Chemico, I think. Wouldn't do for modern plastic baths, it would scratch, I expect ( or melt them, goodness knows what was in it. I have a vague memory of the smell of it, it wasn't nice, but not as bad as Harpic)


Yes thats the stuff Robin ~ ahem, I almost had the name right ~ its me memory you see, its not so good these days


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> @wirralass - do you ever sleep?!


Haha! Only when my body & mind say so grainger ~ I'm a night owl by nature like @Ljc. I'm fortunate in so much I can either lie in in the mornings or ccrash about 2pm the next day! I just go with flow these days
Anyway what are you doing awake this time o the morning? Did your babe kick you awake?  xx


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Haha! Only when my body & mind say so grainger ~ I'm a night owl by nature like @Ljc. I'm fortunate in so much I can either lie in in the mornings or ccrash about 2pm the next day! I just go with flow these days
> Anyway what are you doing awake this time o the morning? Did your babe kick you awake?  xx



I’m enjoying the part of pregnancy that includes frequent trips to bathroom and insomnia! Babe is finally asleep thankfully after having a mini rave until about 1am haha.

A lie in until 2pm sounds like absolute heaven to me. Right time for me to try and crash before my little boy gets up at around 6 full of beans and expecting hubby and I to feel as excited by the fact it’s morning as him


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> I’m enjoying the part of pregnancy that includes frequent trips to bathroom and insomnia! Babe is finally asleep thankfully after having a mini rave until about 1am haha.
> 
> A lie in until 2pm sounds like absolute heaven to me. Right time for me to try and crash before my little boy gets up at around 6 full of beans and expecting hubby and I to feel as excited by the fact it’s morning as him


Enjoy. Sounds to me that your babe is preparing himself for his journey into this world by stretching his wee legs xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning beautiful people......it's F R I D A Y and the weekend is within a stone's throw away
Heres a little something I found whilst browsing and never a truer word was said:~


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Mooorning!  9.2 here...bleuurrrgch, I feel like I’m all over the place at the mo. It’s the DSN’s fault for saying ‘endo appointment’ and ‘May’ - it’s got me in a tailspin already, hahaha.


Oooopsy! Some of those DSN's have a lot to answer for (No offence meant DSN's) but honesty yours shouldn't have mentioned 'endo' to you Bloden ~ the height of cheek!


----------



## Brando77

6.6 clicketty click. Metformin, no wonder they call it Metfartin....been banned from my Church till I get my meds changed, Father Seamus said its the Devils work. Still haven't c**pped myself yet though. :/


----------



## Wirrallass

Brando77 said:


> 6.6 clicketty click. Metformin, no wonder they call it Metfartin....been banned from my Church till I get my meds changed, Father Seamus said its the Devils work. Still haven't c**pped myself yet though. :/


You do make me laugh with your quips Brando! You must be the first person for having not c***ped whilst taking Metfartin lucky you! I shouldnt concern yourself with the f**t's ~ that'll settle in time ~ but if you start to have the other side affect....then I'd say poo to that and consult your GP.
WL


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 this morning. Must get back to menu making when the weekend is gone. Son is coming this weekend, making plans, making plans...
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and only just on the right side of the tracks with a 6.9.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone and thank crunchie it’s friday, but dentist tonight for me for scale and polish. 8.1 for me, really good as I had Chinese takeaway last night ( but didn’t munch afterwards) maybe increased pills starting to work-hopefully. Only had takeaway as rare occasion, hungry, shattered and. Couldn’t be bothered with the freezer raid
1day to go then last of years holidays next week, woopee


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> 6.6 clicketty click. Metformin, no wonder they call it Metfartin....been banned from my Church till I get my meds changed, Father Seamus said its the Devils work. Still haven't c**pped myself yet though. :/


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 6.9 for me today. Happy Friday all x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, at last its Friday. Less than 6 weeks until my holiday, cant wait. A 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Cant wait till this afternoon when I have my new glasses FINALLY! lol
Another on the low side 4.8 for me, surely I cant be needing less Tresiba
Hope you all have a fabulous day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Just looked outside. Foggy!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> View attachment 7158


That made me quite blush Northie


----------



## grainger

Am I the only one whose bs drops when they get out of bed? 6.9 in bed, 6.0 before breakfast


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.6 today. @grainger, I stopped doing my BG in bed as it was always higher than after I got up, but with my higher waking BG's lately, I might go back to testing in bed to see if it's lower.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Am I the only one whose bs drops when they get out of bed? 6.9 in bed, 6.0 before breakfast


I think @khskel experiences that, usually after wrangling the cats - perhaps it's wrangling an energetic little boy that has the same effect?


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> I think @khskel experiences that, usually after wrangling the cats - perhaps it's wrangling an energetic little boy that has the same effect?


Yes that happens to me post cat feeding. Dawn phenomenon, what dawn phenomenon?


----------



## Bloden

Goodly morning. 4.5 here.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.2 here this am - forgot to take unit of Novorapid before the crisps last night


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  5.1 for me today.  I’m  Chewing my nails this morning, having to wait to fill my tum. 
Hope you are all fine and dandy.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> I’m enjoying the part of pregnancy that includes frequent trips to bathroom and insomnia! Babe is finally asleep thankfully after having a mini rave until about 1am haha.
> 
> A lie in until 2pm sounds like absolute heaven to me. Right time for me to try and crash before my little boy gets up at around 6 full of beans and expecting hubby and I to feel as excited by the fact it’s morning as him



Oh, my son used to jump out of bed and run into the room "DAYTIME!" 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  6.6 today. @grainger, I stopped doing my BG in bed as it was always higher than after I got up, but with my higher waking BG's lately, I might go back to testing in bed to see if it's lower.


Ditto


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 5.7 for me today (not bad after correcting a 3.30 hypo).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Ditto


No, I'm Mark.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> No, I'm Mark.


OOOOH, OOOOOH, OOOOOH,. Quick of the mark, Mark today lol


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, 5.7 for me today (not bad after correcting a 3.30 hypo).


Not bad at all hun, hope your not feeling too rough! xx


----------



## Amigo

A late entry for me...have had visitors. Dial is stuck on 7.2 even though I had no carbs after 6pm


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> A late entry for me...have had visitors. Dial is stuck on 7.2 even though I had no carbs after 6pm


Know the feeling.  Mine's stuck on 6.6 every damn morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Know the feeling.  Mine's stuck on 6.6 every damn morning.


It's the way you hold your mouth when you're read the meter Mark!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> No, I'm Mark.


Oh hello MarkWho's witty today as per usual


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Morning from Shanghai where yesterday was a nice sunny day.
Spring has arrived and the birds are singing. It will last about 2 weeks then the vicious summer will race in over 2 or 3 week period and temperatures will hit +40C  and very high humidity through until the end of September. Back to the UK at the end of May for me for 2 or 3 months to escape.

Hope everyone sleeps well

Codefree say 6.2
At   4.59 am
Have fun today and enjoy life

_At the root of all the harm we cause is ignorance.
 - Pema Chodron_


----------



## Northerner

Goodmorning  7.8 for me - my fault, overtreated a hypo last night and went to bed on a 9.2, not high enough for me to correct.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.8 for me too. Got to return to exercise regime soon. Not allowed to swim yet (unless I have my own pool?!) Because too high risk for injury. But I have many arrows to choose from. Must motivate. 
This will be a good day. For everyone, I hope.
S.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you all have a good day .
Woke to a horrid 9.7, all my own fault, I too over treated  a hypo. It was one of those real hungry ones  I simply couldn’t stop stuffing my face., I did try Honest.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning. I hope you all have a good day .
> Woke to a horrid 9.7, all my own fault, I too over treated  a hypo. It was one of those real hungry ones  I simply couldn’t stop stuffing my face., I did try Honest.


My downfall was opening a box of Matchmakers - how I thought that was sensible I have no idea!   Hope your levels settle soon


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.1 after 6.8 yesterday, I had my eye screening yesterday and all good. I do find the drops irritate my eyes all day, luckily I didn't have to work on my computer. 
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Brando77

7.0....coincidence? The amount of bacon rashers I'm gonna snarf up soon. Spooky.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> My downfall was opening a box of Matchmakers - how I thought that was sensible I have no idea!   Hope your levels settle soon


 Nice though 

I stupidly did in 3 toasts and butter and a large coffee as well as the tiny can of full fat Coke I now use at home
My Libre trace is shocking


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> My downfall was opening a box of Matchmakers - how I thought that was sensible I have no idea!   Hope your levels settle soon


Opening the box is perfetly sensible Northie, it is what happens to the contents  that could be a tittsy wittsy bit iffy


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today 

Hope you all have lovely days x


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Happy Anniversary Grainger. Both of you have a great day


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Congratulations grainger, Hope you have a fab day


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Wonderful, have an amazing day.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Opening the box is perfetly sensible Northie, it is what happens to the contents  that could be a tittsy wittsy bit iffy


That is my response to a box of malteasers, 1 down and keep dipping in


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
@grainger Happy Anniversary to you and your OH, I hope you guys have a fantastic day! 
Not too bad a morning here at all for a change, do wish the seagulls weren't so happy though haha
Another on the low side 4.9  for me this morning and can see the consultant probably wont be too happy when I see him on the 20th 
Anyways I hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Happy anniversary. Hope you have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

So what excitement do I have planned for today? A trip to the pharmacy for some new insulin and Sainsbury's. Today's bonus is a visit to the local model rail club's exhibition. Usually some excellent layouts.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Carolg

9.5 after a lazy evening. Had a bag of crisps with a celebratory holiday glass of pink fizzy Pinot gricio wine which went down the sink as it tasted a bit like cremola foam. The rest will follow this morning. (I didn’t buy it but can see why my friends did As bottle looked nice)

Holiday cleaning today then relaxing rest of the week yipee

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 5.7 for me.
> 
> So what excitement do I have planned for today? A trip to the pharmacy for some new insulin and Sainsbury's. Today's bonus is a visit to the local model rail club's exhibition. Usually some excellent layouts.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Sounds better than my day. Enjoy


----------



## grainger

Thanks all! So far our little boy has managed to smash a bowl of yoghurt all over the floor so it’s business as usual here! 

Child free lunch though so we can chill then


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

A great unusual within range 5.8 for me and that was after a hypo at 1:30 a.m. which I must have treated correctly - for a change... has to be a good day with that start


----------



## Stitch147

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x


Happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> 9.5 after a lazy evening. Had a bag of crisps with a celebratory holiday glass of pink fizzy Pinot gricio wine which went down the sink as it tasted a bit like cremola foam. The rest will follow this morning. (I didn’t buy it but can see why my friends did As bottle looked nice)
> 
> Holiday cleaning today then relaxing rest of the week yipee
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone


Oh I hope it's not the same one we have.  Lovely looking bottle.  Got ours online from Naked Wines.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy Anniversary @grainger 
@Vince_UK sounds like Shanghai goes straight from Winter to Summer.  Found out Hungary is like that too, as we are looking to move there in the next few years.  Autumn & spring literally last about 2 weeks.  Summers not as hot as Shanghai but hotter than UK & frighteningly cold Winters.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Happy Anniversary @grainger
> @Vince_UK sounds like Shanghai goes straight from Winter to Summer.  Found out Hungary is like that too, as we are looking to move there in the next few years.  Autumn & spring literally last about 2 weeks.  Summers not as hot as Shanghai but hotter than UK & frighteningly cold Winters.


That is exactly what happens here Mark.  Usually 2 weeks "Spring" then straight in full steam ahead. It is dramatic. Autumn is the same,very similar to Hungary it would seem.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Late on parade, had to get down to our local quarterly farmers market before the good stuff sold out. (including their pasties that used to be known as Cornish. Very thin pastry, very high meat content, I can cope with them, with the aid of insulin).


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy anniversary Grainger.  I am going to rejoin this thread to keep me on track.  Today was 8.7.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops late checking in!
Happy Saturday friends on this warmer but breezy 10°C sunny day
At 00.10am my bg was an unexpected 5.3
Slept in late and awoke to another very nice surprise of 5.8 at 10.24am.
Things are looking up (or down) after a spate of uncontrollable high numbers.

@grainger Happy Anniversary to you & your O/H ~ hope you both have a wonderful day

Take care folks and enjoy your weekend whether its busy, crazy or lazy ~ and hope all you mum's out here have a perfect Mothering Sunday coz you deserve it.x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Happy anniversary Grainger.  I am going to rejoin this thread to keep me on track.  Today was 8.7.


Good idea Grannylorraine ~ most of us gain incentive by posting on this thread ~ hoping you can bring those numbers down ~ you can do it. BTW thats a great single number bg


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me.

Happy Anniversary @grainger


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 7.1 for me.
> 
> Happy Anniversary @grainger


Not totally unexpected Amigo but well within the acceptable range
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Another 5.7 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

grainger said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here this morning and celebrating our wedding anniversary today
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days x



Best wishes for the year to come.
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone sleeps well.
Beautiful day here today .
I am in my office already this morning.

Codefree say 6.1
At   5.34 am

Have a good today.

_In the sky, there is no distinction of east and west;
 people create distinctions out of their own minds
and then believe them to be true.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Vince_UK

The Sun over of my office today in Kunshan


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Mothering Sunday ladies Daddies, I hope you're spoiling your O/H's today on behalf of your offspring
Take care and have a wonderful Sunday friends. x

Tap to expand.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning!  Left hand say 6.9, right hand say 6.3.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 and HS post cat feeding.

Nearly stuck some Novo rapid in instead of my levemir but noticed just in time.

Have a good Sunday everyone, especially the mums.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Tad on the misty side here this morning, couldn't see out the window when I got up but seems to be clearing fine now 
Another 4.8 for me this morning, never mind I see the consultant in just over a week so will see what he thinks
Hope all you lovely folks have a great day and all the mums get spoilt rotten!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.4 here today. Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.7 for me again this morning been fairly consistent the last few mornings


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 4.7 here.


----------



## Amigo

A round 7 for me 

Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


That's great news Amigo! Hope things continue to get better  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


Great news about your Mum @Amigo  It's a 7.0 for me too, after sleeping like a log last night for the first time in months   I think some of the stress of the house move is lifting, even though I haven't sold mine yet


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

A disappointing 10.8 for me this am. Had 2 spritzers last night (pre mothers day celebrations!) and had 20g carbs at 5.1 going to bed with no insulin as alcohol usually brings me substantially down overnight. Well not last night. Another change to figure out or just give up the wine me thinks not! happy mothers day to all. Just had my breakfast in bed which is a very rare treat


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> A disappointing 10.8 for me this am. Had 2 spritzers last night (pre mothers day celebrations!) and had 20g carbs at 5.1 going to bed with no insulin as alcohol usually brings me substantially down overnight. Well not last night. Another change to figure out or just give up the wine me thinks not! happy mothers day to all. Just had my breakfast in bed which is a very rare treat


Once in a while won't harm, Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


Great News for you @Amigo and on Mothers Day too 
Every journey starts with one small step


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


Great news amigo


----------



## Wirrallass

A 9.1 today Here I go again! Sounds like a song coming on.......


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> A 9.1 today Here I go again! Sounds like a song coming on.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 7194


Is that the happy as can be song ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


Amigo, so pleased your mum has rallied ~ what a lovely Mothering Sunday gift ~ she did it for you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, a 6.2 for me today. Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Amigo, so pleased your mum has rallied ~ what a lovely Mothering Sunday gift ~ she did it for you



She did WL but early days yet for her


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> She did WL but early days yet for her


Of course. Your mum is stronger than you believe she is Amigo. I hope she recovers from her ordeal ~ baby steps tho


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Is that the happy as can be song ?


Nah Carolg! Here I go again ~ Whitesnake


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement



It's good news for mother's Day!
S.


----------



## Brando77

6.6 clicketty click again. Metformin seems to be working well apart from the minute long omissions of....you know, rhymes with Hearts.
Mothers Day and just been to Sandwich for Turkish lunch with Ma and family...I was so good, just 20 kilos of lamb chops, chicken, ribs, salad....the rice n bread stayed away. Brought back memories of working in Ankara....lovely sunny day.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> A round 7 for me
> 
> Best news for me that after 4 weeks bedbound and barely conscious, the staff managed to get my mum out of bed yesterday. It’s early days but fantastic to see some improvement


That's great news Amigo. Fingers crossed its the start of things to come. X


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone slept well and has woken fully refreshed.
In My office
Spring definitely arrived, between Friday and yesterday, Sunday, these blossom have suddenly appeared.
Today it is Arbor Day when many people go out and plant a tree somewhere and inscribe their name on a plaque and attach it to the tree. Maybe I will go and plant a Plum or Sakura for posterity.

Codefree say 5.9
At  4.00  am

Warm felicitations for the day ahead

_Thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle,
 and the life of the candle will not be shortened.
Happiness never decreases by being shared.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo , I’m glad to hear that your Mum is beginning to improve. What a worrying time you’ve had with Mum.
Fingers crossed that soon you will start to see more improvement.


----------



## Ljc

Vince. I love to see trees in blossom.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
Hope all is well with you. Hugs for everyone going to work today.  
I’m really loving this sensor, it seems it likes me too


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Hope all is well with you. Hugs for everyone going to work today.
> I’m really loving this sensor, it seems it likes me too
> View attachment 7207


Fabulous!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Vince. I love to see trees in blossom.


Me too Lin


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.7 for me.
Let's see what the week brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone slept well and has woken fully refreshed.
> In My office
> Spring definitely arrived, between Friday and yesterday, Sunday, these blossom have suddenly appeared.
> Today it is Arbor Day when many people go out and plant a tree somewhere and inscribe their name on a plaque and attach it to the tree. Maybe I will go and plant a Plum or Sakura for posterity.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At  4.00  am
> 
> Warm felicitations for the day ahead
> 
> _Thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle,
> and the life of the candle will not be shortened.
> Happiness never decreases by being shared.
> - The Buddha_
> View attachment 7204 View attachment 7205


These are lovely pictures. I felt guilty when I had half dead  huge conifers (at least 40 feet high) cut down in my garden, but planted fruit trees and acers instead. Lucky you to be in spring time Vince


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.9 this morning. Must do something to get back in control now. I no longer have the excuse of not being in control of the shopping and cooking. I'm just not in control, full stop! 

Enjoyed the glimpse of a bright blue sky, especially @Vince_UK 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Carolg @SadhbhFiadh 
Thanks, today here it is wonderfully sunny 23C now at 15.22


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.9 this morning. Must do something to get back in control now. I no longer have the excuse of not being in control of the shopping and cooking. I'm just not in control, full stop!
> 
> Enjoyed the glimpse of a bright blue sky, especially @Vince_UK
> S.


it’s strange how it’s easier not to be in control than to be in control. (At least I think it’s strange, and for me that is maybe the control bit. )


----------



## Carolg

Bogging 9.6 for me but nice day meeting family for mother’s day, but no routine or self discipline yesterday. Good day today though as woke to results from online understanding management of diabetes course- passed and finished. What a start to my holiday yipee and can get it out of my head


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, that old glass of red wine on a Sunday night trick.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Well apart from tomorrow morning when I have to nip to the next town looks like I'll be spending most of the time in waiting on delivery's this week! lol
Another 4.9 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

That’s great news about your mum, Amigo.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Bit of a rubbish 9.4 for me but woken up full of cold so that could be the culprit. 

@Amigo such good news about your mum, will keep everything crossed that she continues to move in the right direction. 

We are officially on the 2 week countdown in my house! Can’t come soon enough - I am a whale whose self control regarding food is rapidly falling out the window!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.8 this am for me - no explanation!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.5 for me this morning, so although higher than I would like, it has been fairly consistent for over a week now.


----------



## Amigo

A horrid 7.7 for me but I did gobble up Mother’s Day chocolate cake yesterday (only because it was presented to me on a plate, I’d never seek it out!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A horrid 7.7 for me but I did gobble up Mother’s Day chocolate cake yesterday (only because it was presented to me on a plate, I’d never seek it out!)


Yeah Yeah, Now what has just flown past my 6th storey window I wonder?


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Yeah Yeah, Now what has just flown past my 6th storey window I wonder?



I was force fed by a well meaning feeder... Tee-hee!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I was force fed by a well meaning feeder... Tee-hee!


----------



## pav

Afternoon all woke to a nice 5.0, only benefit of having the flu was I lost 10 kilos in weight, now just to loose another 10 kilos and maintain the weight loss.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, yet another glorious sunny spring day here in the other limits. I woke with 6.4, and in the interests of science tried an unbolussed long cappuccino. Up by 3.0 after that. So that’s sorted now. Wish I had a pump.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> A horrid 7.7 for me but I did gobble up Mother’s Day chocolate cake yesterday (only because it was presented to me on a plate, I’d never seek it out!)


Well has to be done.  As I am the baker in our family I only get cakes when I make them for myself.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

In my office and coffee ready. New record for Mr Wang today, 35 kms in 18 minutes lol. I love it.
I am still waiting for the Magnolia to pop out.

Codefree say 6.3
At  5.14 am

Have a great day everyone.

_A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity;
 an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.
- Winston Churchill_


----------



## Wirrallass

I came across this little fella and he wants to wish you all a very happy Tuesday morning....twit-twoo! He hopes you'll have a fab day with much laughter and without any stresss


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7212
> I came across this little fella and he wants to wish you all a very happy Tuesday morning....twit-twoo! He hopes you'll have a fab day with much laughter and without any stresss
> View attachment 7213



Wirralass.  I Love the owl pic and the sentiments. Owls large or small are one of my favourite birds, along with Robins, black birds ,  finches, sparrows , raptors   parrots ......................................................... oh all right then all birds lol.


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1.... Mmmm, buuuuun *drooooool*


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day and everyone that’s ill is feeling better.
I’ve just heard on my local radio that the beast from the east is going to do an encore , apparently not as bad as it’s first performance,  I do hope they’re right @bout that part.  I’m making a big pot of stew today  I call it my pot luck stew, amongst other thingit’s got lamb mince, sausages, pearl barley,   swede, turnip, onions, celery , carrots, red kidney beans and peas.  I will freeze some for that blast from the past lol .

Was supprised to wake to 4.8 (my meter and Libre are in total agreement ) after treating a 3.3 at some ungoldy hour last night , the smal can of Coke and 3 gingernuts  must have been the right thing for me to do .
My BGs are up and down atm as I’m  on Anti Bs for an infection, so I’m having fun lol.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.0 for me today. This afternoon will be my last scan so fingers crossed for continued health - I’ve eaten so much rubbish in the last 2 weeks I’m dreading the weigh in but as long as baby is doing well I know I can lose the weight after.

Have a great Tuesday all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.9 for me but better than the 4.2 before bed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 6.8 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> Well has to be done.  As I am the baker in our family I only get cakes when I make them for myself.


I stopped baking years ago, cause if I bake it, I eat it


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 9.1 for me after lazy day and not such good snack choices. Out for lunch with sisters today so looking forward to the chatter


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  no time to catch up just now as things to do before I head out in an hour 
Not such a bad looking day today although I think I'll still put my scarf on to go out haha
Another low 4.7 for me 
Hope you all have a lovely day and I will catch up with everything later!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 8.5 after (obviously over-treating) a hypo at 5am.

Cold but sunny here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Did a test before I got out of bed this morning and it was a 5.6!  Lowest for weeks.  I normally test after I get up which is quite a bit higher.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Did a test before I got out of bed this morning and it was a 5.6!  Lowest for weeks.  I normally test after I get up which is quite a bit higher.


The Libre always showed a VERY rapid rise for me as soon as my feet hit the floor  The good news about that is that my levels overnight were actually better than my fasting fingerpricks had been telling me, and it's most likely the same for you


----------



## Amigo

Yes the ‘beast from the East is heading back’. Just no more snow please!

I’ve got my haematology consult late afternoon. Annoyingly I made it for earlier so I’d be back in time for my son and they changed it. So now it will be a mad rush and this is an important appt.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yes the ‘beast from the East is heading back’. Just no more snow please!
> 
> I’ve got my haematology consult late afternoon. Annoyingly I made it for earlier so I’d be back in time for my son and they changed it. So now it will be a mad rush and this is an important appt.


Hope it goes well Amigo


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hope appointment goes well Amigo.  I got a straight 8 this morning, so slightly improved.


----------



## Lanny

Hi, newbie to diabetes uk but, been type 2 for 17 years. On tablets for 11 years & insulin for 6 years: Levemir & Novorapid.

I woke this morning with 7.9. Wow! I’m amazed! I’ve never been this low before!

Mornings, especially after breakfast, have always been my highest readings. Am currently still under the care of my hospital team, not GP practice nurse, after being in hospital for 2 days last May 2017. I’ve been checking in by phone every 6 weeks. My doses have been tweaked quite a few times.

I always start the day high, go even higher after breakfast & fall over the day & be at my lowest before bed. My breakfast Novorapid had been raised before & my after breakfast reading came down but, that led to a knock-on effect, going lower after lunch & even lower after dinner. So, my breakfast dose was lowered again. The last set of morning readings were three mornings of 8.7.  Before that 10.8, 10.9, 10.7.

I take sets of different before meals & after meals readings & cycle them. I don’t like taking the morning readings & taking the after breakfast readings depress me!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Another 7.7 for me but probably to be expected in view of the pre-consult stress 

Strangely enough, it’s usually my highest reading of the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck with the appointment @Amigo sorry that's me just catching up now xx


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Yes the ‘beast from the East is heading back’. Just no more snow please!
> 
> I’ve got my haematology consult late afternoon. Annoyingly I made it for earlier so I’d be back in time for my son and they changed it. So now it will be a mad rush and this is an important appt.


I hope the appointment goes well @Amigo, and that you manage all your connections without too much stress


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Hi, newbie to diabetes uk but, been type 2 for 17 years. On tablets for 11 years & insulin for 6 years: Levemir & Novorapid.
> 
> I woke this morning with 7.9. Wow! I’m amazed! I’ve never been this low before!
> 
> Mornings, especially after breakfast, have always been my highest readings. Am currently still under the care of my hospital team, not GP practice nurse, after being in hospital for 2 days last May 2017. I’ve been checking in by phone every 6 weeks. My doses have been tweaked quite a few times.
> 
> I always start the day high, go even higher after breakfast & fall over the day & be at my lowest before bed. My breakfast Novorapid had been raised before & my after breakfast reading came down but, that led to a knock-on effect, going lower after lunch & even lower after dinner. So, my breakfast dose was lowered again. The last set of morning readings were three mornings of 8.7.  Before that 10.8, 10.9, 10.7.
> 
> I take sets of different before meals & after meals readings & cycle them. I don’t like taking the morning readings & taking the after breakfast readings depress me!


Many people are at their most insulin-resistant in the mornings, plus you get your pesky liver releasing extra glucose into your bloodstream as you wake, so levels are often higher and more difficult to manage at this time of day. What are you having for breakfast? Do you inject your novorapid immediately before eating breakfast or 15 mins+ before? I (and many others) have found that giving the insulin some time to get working helps reduce post-meal spikes in levels


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I hope the appointment goes well @Amigo, and that you manage all your connections without too much stress



Thanks northerner. Just hope the Consultant isn’t over-running.


----------



## Lanny

I take all my injections straight after eating.

I know it's not the correct way to do things. But, it's a hangover from years of working in the restaurant business.

My family owned a small Chinese restaurant for 35 years. I worked there for 10+ years. When I was diagnosed 17 years ago I found it very problematic to medicate before meals. There were no set meal times: we just ate when it wasn't busy. But, quite often after taking the tablets before a meal I either didn't get to eat much of it or get to eat it at all. So, not only would I have to run around serving customers but, I'd have to keep taking sips of full sugar coke to avoid a hypo. Then, eat once it was quiet & take tablets again. I explained this to my GP practice's nurse & she agreed that although it's not correct, it's better for me to medicate after meals. It's become an ingrained habit with me to medicate immediately after eating.

My family sold the restaurant 1 year before I was switched to insulin & I stopped working there. When I was switched to insulin the nurse advised me to inject before meals. My habit of medicating after meals was so ingrained that I found it very hard to either remember to inject before a meal or, to remember if I did not to inject afterwards. Once I injected twice before & after dinner. I had a very long night when I ate everything in sight & testing to make sure I didn't hypo. The nurse once again agreed that it was better for me to continue injecting after meals to stop this from happening again. I still, to this day, inject straight after eating.

I had 4 slices of kingsmill no crusts 50/50 toast & 2 cups of tea with milk & honey.

I cut out all Artificial Sweeteners from my diet about 6 months ago & lowered, my weight, insulin & blood sugars. I posted about it under the newbies forum.

I was puzzled by a member's post about post prandial spikes (type 1) & put forward the above perspective. That member explained. I'm learning about carbs from these forums. 17 years ago I was taught to base my diet around starchy carbs & read food labels for sugar & salt content only. Some guidelines have changed since then but, my hospital team still advise a diet based on starchy carbs.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, from smug central. 5.4


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.4 for me this am - out for my walk in glorious Galway sunshine now so hopefully bring it down a bit


----------



## Lanny

Just checked in with my hospital team nurse & she seems satisfied with my readings. I had my long term results done at the last week of Feb. 2018. before my appointment at the hospital on 01/03/18. I had to cancel that on that morning, didn't like to do it, because I was snowed in & couldn't get out. I have another appointment on 22/03/18. My long term blood sugars were 82 & she was pleased as they had gone down from 5 months ago. I don't know what the figure was then as the doctor never tells me but, he was pleased because they were down from the 3 months before that. The nurse, on other-hand, always tells me. But, I don't get to see her: just phone in my readings.

Speciality asked to see all the hospital team this time & I have a lot of questions for them about diet, carbs etc.


----------



## Ljc

@Amigo . I hope your appointment goes well and that 6ou get back in plenty of time


Amigo said:


> Yes the ‘beast from the East is heading back’. Just no more snow please!
> got my haematology consult late afternoon. Annoyingly I made it for earlier so I’d be back in time for my son and they changed it. So now it will be a mad rush and this is an important appt.


@Amigo , I agree, I only like snow when I’m on the inside looking out or in a pic. Luckily the bit of East Kent I’m in seems to have its own micro climate, a mile or two away can have floods and we may just have little shower.

I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I don't know what the figure was then as the doctor never tells me but, he was pleased because they were down from the 3 months before that. The nurse, on other-hand, always tells me. But, I don't get to see her: just phone in my readings.


If they don't tell you, always ask - they have no reason to withhold the information from you  In fact, I was given a little booklet in which I was supposed to record ALL my various numbers  It's very patronising not to tell you the numbers, as though you wouldn't understand them or something, after all these years. The doctor should bear in mind that YOU are the person managing your diabetes 99.9% of the time and respect that - he only sees you for the odd appointment


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all
Pleased to say at 05.35am I had a reading of 6.1 Very happy with this.
Had a bowl of porridge  then re-tested on my right pinky 1hr later at 06.36am and bg was 6.4. How amazing is this?!
Tested again at 14.12hrs and up popped a 6.6 Seems my bgs are being very well behaved today thanks to our DF staying away from my front door today!
Seems @Northerner still has her well & truly buried in a deep hole in his garden without any hope of digging herself out of there!!

Have just tested my pre-meal bg........so I'm logging yet another amazing result of 4.5 I sure am having a really good day of respectable bgs for a change


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Yes the ‘beast from the East is heading back’. Just no more snow please!
> 
> I’ve got my haematology consult late afternoon. Annoyingly I made it for earlier so I’d be back in time for my son and they changed it. So now it will be a mad rush and this is an important appt.


Hope your appointment went well Amigo


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Did a test before I got out of bed this morning and it was a 5.6!  Lowest for weeks.  I normally test after I get up which is quite a bit higher.


Good for you Mark. I find my waking bg is always lower when I test before I get out of bed ~ apart from the occasional reading which is probably due to a little treat in the middle of the night Not saying what!!!


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> @Amigo . I hope your appointment goes well and that 6ou get back in plenty of time
> 
> @Amigo , I agree, I only like snow when I’m on the inside looking or in a pic. Luckily the bit of East Kent I’m in seems to have its own micro climate, a mile or two away can have floods and we may just have little shower.
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well



Thanks. Well I’ll live to fight another day (without chemo) for now! It was quite a rush however and I got back 5 mins before my son.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks. Well I’ll live to fight another day (without chemo) for now! It was quite a rush however and I got back 5 mins before my son.


Phew! So pleased to hear this Amigo ~ I guess your stress levels have reduced slightly by now. Glad your appt is over & done with. A small glass of wine ~ or a piece of this (if you dare!) to celebrate?


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Afternoon all
> Pleased to say at 05.35am I had a reading of 6.1 Very happy with this.
> Had a bowl of porridge  then re-tested on my right pinky 1hr later at 06.36am and bg was 6.4. How amazing is this?!
> Tested again at 14.12hrs and up popped a 6.6 Seems my bgs are being very well behaved today thanks to our DF staying away from my front door today!
> Seems @Northerner still has her well & truly buried in a deep hole in his garden without any hope of digging herself out of there!!
> View attachment 7218
> Have just tested my pre-meal bg........so I'm logging yet another amazing result of 4.5 I sure am having a really good day of respectable bgs for a change


Good to see you getting such good results after your recent difficulties @wirralass - I hope they continue  I don't think the DF has thawed out yet, although perhaps I shouldn't have put her in the freezer...


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Yesterday was glorious sunshine 24C at lunchtime. Half hour walk to top up my tan. By Mid afternoon it was 27C. At 7 am this tree was bare, at 3 pm these had appeared. It happens so quickly. Weeping Willows now starting to bud and I love those trees.
No Magnolia as yet

Codefree say 5.7
At   4.23 am

Have a fabulous day everyone.

_It is better to have a fair intellect that is well
 used than a powerful one that is idle.
- Bryant H. McGill_


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good to see you getting such good results after your recent difficulties @wirralass - I hope they continue  I don't think the DF has thawed out yet, although perhaps I shouldn't have put her in the freezer...


Thank you Northerner ~ amongst other things ie stress, anxiety ~ it just goes to show that illness does have an adverse effect on our bgls ~ and similarly when taking antibiotics. My bgs were all over the ruddy place with this last infection and scared the wits out of me.

Yesterday I tested 4.6 pre meal at 17.26hrs
3hrs post prandial bg was 6.6. A rise of 2.1. Happy with this
Hopefully this is the start of getting my bgls back on  track.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Wednesday friends ~ hope your desired numbers come up trumps today, gawd knows you deserve them Take care and stay as well as you can. x


----------



## Lanny

11.3 this morning. A depressing start! I’m shaking my head. It was 5.3 before dinner last night at 20:00. I even injected 15 mins. before I ate. I fell asleep before checking my sugars.

I have a borderline slightly underactive thyroid that I have regular blood tests, every 6 weeks, to keep an eye on but, as yet, no medication for. It can make me really tired after eating & I struggle to stay awake to test.

That’s why I think, my sugars are high this morning? I can feel some of last night’s dinner still in my stomach this morning. The last time that happened 06/03/18 my pre dinner sugars were 5.1 I felt sleeply more or less sraight after eating & fell asleep about 40 minutes later? I woke the next morning with sugars of 10.3 & still felt food in my stomach.

The last thing I want right now is breakfast. I dread to think what my after breakfast reading will be when I do eat. I’ll have to check sugars again before I eat & add a correction dose if neccesary. The hospital team gave me a leaflet with a table of correction doses based on pre meal readings. Starting with +2 at 13.0 etc. Sigh, always rise in the morning even if I don’t eat.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.2 this morning. 
Good morning to everyone.


----------



## Carolg

7.1 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 pre cat and 4.7 after..

Insulin sensitivity seems to have changed over the weekend and reverted to bolusing just before breakfast, otherwise hypo express here we come.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Well, a test immediately after waking was 7.1!  10 mins later after getting up & going downstairs, 5.2!  I'll take that house special.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Well, a test immediately after waking was 7.1!  10 mins later after getting up & going downstairs, 5.2!  I'll take that house special.


Take that as a Congratulations  Mark


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.5 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.9 here today and a very lively little boy who has been wide awake since 6. Only a few more weeks until coffee can return!

Have a great Wednesday all x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 
Nice looking day here although a tad chilly! I've woken feeling a bit down today so all I want to do is curl up and hide under a duvet 
5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a great day! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 9.1 here after - delicious Italian - meal out last night. Oops.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me this morning, so pleased with that after going to be on an 8.


----------



## Wirrallass

I see Bubbsie's  back


----------



## Wirrallass

He's a happy chappy isn't he?

6.1 for moi today Not complaining at this!


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, it's blowing up a storm here. Wind and rain at the Causeway Coast Northern Ireland. But, I don't mind it really. It's the Emerald Isle because it's green, & beautiful, because it rains! Yay ho! Have to wrap up warm to pick up my prescription today.
Oh, just avoided a correction dose at 12.6 before breakfast. Injected 30 minutes before to give it a good chance to get working.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.3 for me this am - better than last few days


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hurray Bubbsie's  back


Terrific  She helped me so much in the early days. Glad she is back


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Hurray Bubbsie's  back


Fantastic news, she has been very supportive to me especially when I was going through a challenging time last year. I love her humour too!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning.

Hi Bubbsie!


----------



## Lanny

After breakfast reading is 11.2. Quite happy with that as I was expecting horrors of over 15.

Got back from the chemist just in time. It's blowing a gale & raining cats & dogs out there now!

Top of the morning to you all! Imagine a broad Irish accent & a little dancing leprechaun!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> After breakfast reading is 11.2. Quite happy with that as I was expecting horrors of over 15.
> 
> Got back from the chemist just in time. It's blowing a gale & raining cats & dogs out there now!
> 
> Top of the morning to you all! Imagine a broad Irish accent & a little dancing leprechaun!


Glad to see you got home in time to miss the worst of the weather! 

Also glad to see that your experimenting with pre-blousing went well! out of interest what do you have for breakfast? xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, It was slightly smaller but, the same as yesterday:-

2 slices kingsmill no crusts 50/50 toast plain (4 usually), 2 cups of tea (teabag each of Twinings everyday & Twinings honey camomile in the teapot) with 50ml of semi skimmed milk & 2tsp of natural honey Rowse.

I'm pretty new to eating breakfasts as I've only been eating it since March 2016. Working in the restaurant business for so long, I got used to eating late after midnight & going straight to bed. Not surprisingly, when I got up I had to, "get my stomach into gear" my way of putting it, before having lunch.

My hospital team suggested there would be better control of sugars if I ate breakfast. I started off slowly with 1 slice of toast & a cup of tea.


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny do you carb count and adjust your insulin for the amount of carbs you eat? 

I apologise as I have seen you post a few things recently but I sometimes forget what I've seen when I'm busy doing other things at the same time! haha

I've only eaten breakfast since November 2016 when I was diagnosed so I know what that's like! 
xx


----------



## Lanny

No, never heard of it until I joined here. My hospital team 17 years ago & now, advise a diet based on starchy carbs & watch sugar & salt content. I'm learning.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> No, never heard of it until I joined here. My hospital team 17 years ago & now, advise a diet based on starchy carbs & watch sugar & salt content. I'm learning.


Wow I cant believe they haven't told you about carb counting in all that time! My team had me onto it myself 1 month after my diagnosis! 
xx


----------



## Lanny

Not only that, the guidelines for sugar were actually tighter 17 years ago than they are now: then less than 2g/100g is low sugar & more than 10g/100g is high sugar; now 5g/100g & 15g/100g respectively. Salt guidelines are about the same no more 0.5g of sodium/meal, a total of 1.5g/day.


----------



## Lanny

I don't think they treat type 1's like that though; just the type 2's to be fair.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Raining here now this morning.
Saw the first magnolia yesterday. They will last about 2 weeks unless the rain, which is due, destroys them. These small blue flowers are also starting to appear and soon they will carpet large open areas. No idea as to what their name is and everyone I ask has no idea either. Quick look at a Weeping Willow.

Codefree say 5.9
At  2.49 am
WC call went back to bed
Codefree say 6.2
At 4.00 am
Both readings taken in bed.
Have a successful day everyone.

_There is no neutrality.
There is only greater or lesser
awareness of one's bias.
- Phyllis Rose_


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Well, a test immediately after waking was 7.1!  10 mins later after getting up & going downstairs, 5.2!  I'll take that house special.


Congrats on your House Special Mark


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends ~ hope you slept well last night tho I notice @grainger was awake earlier ~ maybe your little one is becoming excited now to enter into our big wide world ~ be patient little one, not long now.
Take care all and have a pleasant day, hopefully without any troubles or stress. x

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> Raining here now this morning.
> Saw the first magnolia yesterday. They will last about 2 weeks unless the rain, which is due, destroys them. These small blue flowers are also starting to appear and soon they will carpet large open areas. No idea as to what their name is and everyone I ask has no idea either. Quick look at a Weeping Willow.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At  2.49 am
> WC call went back to bed
> Codefree say 6.2
> At 4.00 am
> Both readings taken in bed.
> Have a successful day everyone.
> 
> _There is no neutrality.
> There is only greater or lesser
> awareness of one's bias.
> - Phyllis Rose_
> 
> View attachment 7231 View attachment 7232 View attachment 7233 View attachment 7235


Lovely photo's Vince thanks for sharing


----------



## Lanny

7.8 this morning. Yay! It’s a goodish number to finish the set on. What about you! Imagine a strong ulster accent. It’s a local greeting here at the Causeway Coast Northern Ireland.


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7244
> Good morning friends ~ hope you slept well last night tho I notice @grainger was awake earlier ~ maybe your little one is becoming excited now to enter into our big wide world ~ be patient little one, not long now.
> Take care all and have a pleasant day, hopefully without any troubles or stress. x
> View attachment 7243
> WL



Sleep is for the weak is my new mantra! Insomnia is a b***h at the min. Not lon left though. Doesn’t help my little boy is super unsettled too - daddy has been with him for the last 45mins 
Anyway now is a good as time as any - my waking is 7.3 if we count it from now. Don’t plan to leave my bed until 7 tho so may try again then! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely morning!


----------



## Carolg

Grrr. Woke at 5. Couldn’t get back to sleep. Maybe too much laziness yesterday. 10.1 for me and feeling hungry. Had a wee babybel and a cuppa coffee.  And will read in bed for a wee while.
Have a nice day all


----------



## Brando77

6.9.....ooo errr missus.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Lanny said:


> 7.8 this morning. Yay! It’s a goodish number to finish the set on. What about you! Imagine a strong ulster accent. It’s a local greeting here at the Causeway Coast Northern Ireland.



County Kilkenny with a touch of NY.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 8.3 for me. This is happening often now. I think I've ruined my 37 HbA1c that I've managed to keep since last June.

It's true, the earlier conversation about not being in charge of meals. Dinner yesterday was a beautiful fillet sea bass, steamed spinach, and -oh dear- egg noodles. I should have left those on the plate.

Ah, no worries! Saturday is the night of the good people. Beware the misty hills everyone!
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 for me , looks like I was nearly there with guessing the carbs in yesterday's left over casserole tea.

Does not sound nice outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Will I ever get out of the 9's in the mornings?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.7 here...grrr...all over the place at the mo...from hypo to hyper...ho hum...must be the hormones or the Russians or the position of Venus in the Milky Way.

Thursday already? Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
My oh my is it very windy here today! lol, been busy the past couple of days so was going to contact DPD about my parcel they were supposed to deliver on Monday but just checked my emails this morning and they've saved me a job as they've emailed saying its been delayed and will now be delivered tomorrow!
Anyways its a 4.6 for me today
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## grainger

I’m revising my waking to 6.6 . That’s when I actually got up.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Snow forecast for the weekend again! Hope it's the Met panicking, and doesn't become a reality.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Snow forecast for the weekend again! Hope it's the Met panicking, and doesn't become a reality.



No! Please tell me it isn't so!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Hurray Bubbsie's  back



Yay Bubsie! 
I've missed you. It seemed like so many people had passed during the months I was away... I didn't ask about you because I didn't want to know if your disappearance was permanent! 

So glad you're here. 
S.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 for me this morning, but for some reason I woke up very anxious.  I also thought it was Friday today.


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine, been there, done that too.


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> . These small blue flowers are also starting to appear and soon they will carpet large open areas. No idea as to what their name is and everyone I ask has no idea either


I suspect Speedwell family. We have a couple of plain blue versions here, and there is a middle eastern version (Veronica Syriaca), pictured below that has white bits on. All similar leaves. Maybe yours is the Chinese version.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> I suspect Speedwell family. We have a couple of plain blue versions here, and there is a middle eastern version (Veronica Syriaca), pictured below that has white bits on. All similar leaves. Maybe yours is the Chinese version.


Look very similar Robin. If I remember I will try and take a close up tomorrow


----------



## Lanny

Sadhbh, as I remember that’s donegal isn’t, maybe down a bit further but, on the west?


----------



## New-journey

It is a 5.2 after a very high reading for me last night, so happy with that.
I am choosing to believe Spring is here and I am ignoring any negative weather forecasts!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> It is a 5.2 after a very high reading for me last night, so happy with that.
> I am choosing to believe Spring is here and I am ignoring any negative weather forecasts!
> Have a good day everyone.


 
HS  NJ Congrats


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.8 for me  frustrated at the moment.  Tending to run high in the ams (over 7 but under 10/11) but unsure re: adjusting dose as I am just getting out of night time hypos (mind you had one last weekend!) and as I am trying to get my hypo awareness back don't want to adjust too much unless over 10 so a bit of analysis needed over the weekend  but I'll still watch the rugby - c'mon on Ireland ☘


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Lanny said:


> Sadhbh, as I remember that’s donegal isn’t, maybe down a bit further but, on the west?



No, south it is just above Waterford. 
I've actually never been further west than Clonmel in County Tipperary. But I live in Scotland now.


----------



## Lanny

Ah, Sadhbh. I got it mixed up with Letterkenny. I went to college in Derry/Londonderry many years ago & quite a lot of folk took Lough Swilly buses across to Donegal to & from work.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi everyone, 4.7 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Wet and cold again here, need webbed feet.
Weather changes very quickly in Shanghai, subtropical climate.

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.09  am

Reading taken in bed.
Have a good day everyone.


_When I am able to resist the temptation to judge others,
 I can see them as teachers.
- Gerald Jampolsky_


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. I’ll join you with a 5.7 @khskel


----------



## Vince_UK

5.7 seems a popular number today


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> 5.7 seems a popular number today



Ahh sorry I missed your post! Joining you too


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.3 for me. I will sing and dance for that one


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Just had to do a great morning workout, all the lifts in our building aren't working so had to use the stairs up, why do I have to work on the 9th floor!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Ahh sorry I missed your post! Joining you too


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
No contact from DPD yet about my time slot but it's still rather early so I'm not too bothered YET lol, chilly morning here but none of the snow we were forecast so hopefully it stays that way!
Anyways 4.8 for me this morning and must get properly on to looking for a pair of fake uggs and some new joggers, was searching all day yesterday and still found nothing! plenty nice boots just not in a size 8 
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> 5.7 seems a popular number today



Yes 5.7 seems popular today Vince so I’ll have one too. 
Haven’t tested yet and it’s more likely to be 7.5 but hey ho, it’s Friday so I’m taking liberties!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.2 here...what on EARTH is going on?!

Going out for a bit of classical music then a curry this evening. Now there’s an interesting mix.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yes 5.7 seems popular today Vince so I’ll have one too.
> Haven’t tested yet and it’s more likely to be 7.5 but hey ho, it’s Friday so I’m taking liberties!


7.5 is 5.7 mirror view, it is permissible and evidence


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.9 for me today.  Staying steady at the moment between 7 and 8 in the mornings,  just want it to come down a bit.  Strangely my lowest reading is always before my evening meal when it is between 5 and 6.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.0 for me this am


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> 7.5 is 5.7 mirror view, it is permissible and evidence



Not quite a mirror image...a 7.4


----------



## Vince_UK

Close enough lol @Amigo


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine, that’s the same for me too: lowest before dinner 5 to 6.

Not taking morning reading today. Just took 3 days of before meals readings, with an extra after breakfast when trying out prebolusing? the other day.

So, moved onto a set of after meals readings. Have yet to take the after breakfast reading today. NOW, I’ll get to the see the effects of prebolusing?

Yesterday's stormy weather seems to have passed but, it’s still pretty grey out there.

“What’s the crack?”, everyone! Imangine a strong ulster accent. Another local greeting at Causeway Coast Northern Ireland.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Grannylorraine, that’s the same for me too: lowest before dinner 5 to 6.
> 
> Not taking morning reading today. Just took 3 days of before meals readings, with an extra after breakfast when trying out prebolusing? the other day.
> 
> So, moved onto a set of after meals readings. Have yet to take the after breakfast reading today. NOW, I’ll get to the see the effects of prebolusing?
> 
> Yesterday's stormy weather seems to have passed but, it’s still pretty grey out there.
> 
> “What’s the crack?”, everyone! Imangine a strong ulster accent. Another local greeting at Causeway Coast Northern Ireland.


I have both Irish and Scots ancestry and am a Geordie so I am well confused sometimes lol
Something like "It's the you tell them" ? Frank Carson


----------



## Lanny

Vince, I’m 100% chinese in terms of ethicity but Northern Irish born and bred!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I have both Irish and Scots ancestry and am a Geordie so I am well confused sometimes lol
> Something like "It's the you tell them" ? Frank Carson



You missed ‘way’ out of your saying!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Vince, I’m 100% chinese in terms of ethicity but Northern Irish born and bred!


ni hao ma


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You missed ‘way’ out of your saying!


So I did, Hmmm sharp eyes lol Fat Fingers again and trying to type and cook.. Not a good idea for ma


----------



## Lanny

I find it hard to write chinese phonetically so, I’ll greet you with “Have you eaten rice yet?” You’ll know what I mean.

I was wondering for years why older genration family members what to know this until I realised it’s a polite greeting!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> I find it hard to write chinese phonetically so, I’ll greet you with “Have you eaten rice yet?” You’ll know what I mean.
> 
> I was wondering for years why older genration family members what to know this until I realised it’s a polite greeting!


Yes Lanny get asked 100 times every day lol


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear, dear!!! It’s a montrous 15.4 after breakfast injecting 30 mins. before. Will HAVE to test before I eat lunch now as I may need a correction dose.

Woke up & had a lie in before a later than usual breakfast. Wish I had taken the pre meal reading before I ate so, I’d know where I started from.

I HAVE noticed the later I eat after getting up; the higher my readings are. Forgot that, though, when I had my lie in this morning.

Shaking my head: ups & downs! My planned day of readings has just gone out the window: plan B!


----------



## Lanny

Stupid question. Does prebolusing? mean the lowering blood sugars effect doesn’t last as long after a meal & have a knock on effect on the pre meal readings for the rest of the day? I put a line in my monitor diary so I & my hospital team know when I started doing this.

Yesterday’s before meals readings were 7.8, 7.9, 8.9 & 5.7 before bed.

Before I prebolused, 13/03/18 the readings were waking up 7.9, an extra reading my hospital team hasn’t asked for & there’s no slot to input in the diary they gave me. Before meals readings 8.9, 8.3, 6.5 & 6.4 before bed.

The hospital team know I inject after eating. I’ve noticed my target of less than 10 2 hours after meals is higher that what’s been posted by others on here: 8.8?


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny sorry but I'm not quite sure what you mean?
Pre-blousing only effects the spike caused by foods you are eating, one of the reasons your levels may be looking off is as you  aren't carb counting and adjusting for what you eat OR your basal dose may not be correct OR it could be a combination of the 2 xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, I think you’re right. I have been wondering if my Levemir needs adjusting again. I’ll ask the hospital team when I see them next week.

It just knocks me for six just when I think I’m getting things right or can work out what’s wrong.

I’ve been told by my hospital team nurse that Novorapid only lasts for 4 hours, hence my question?

Edited to add:-

Are my team expecting a bigger rise after meals & given me a higher target to allow for my injecting after meals? Is less than 10 a normal target to aim for 2 hours after meals?


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny yes novorapid lasts on average 4 hours but it lasts longer/shorter depending on the individual, as you are on set units you cant be sure that this isn't the reason for weird levels, say us that carb count take 1 unit of insulin for a certain amount of grams of carbs eaten, so say you take 1 unit for every 10g, your reading 4 hours after you last injected should be somewhere near what is was before you ate but as you aren't doing this it could be the novorapid that is wrong for what you are eating, I don't quite understand the way your posts are written sometimes so sorry if I'm not answering in the way you would like, I was told that between 7-9 was what I should be aiming for 2 hours after meals xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, I have no problem at all with your answers. Please don't think that.

I didn't put things clearly enough.

I don't know how to carb count & ordered the carbs & cals book from the diabetes uk shop & until it arrives I don't want to start, when I don't know what I'm doing.

I'm disheartened & trying to figure things out?


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Kaylz, I have no problem at all with your answers. Please don't think that.
> 
> I didn't put things clearly enough.
> 
> I don't know how to carb count & ordered the carbs & cals book from the diabetes uk shop & until it arrives I don't want to start, when I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm disheartened & trying to figure things out?


No I know you don't carb count and I suggest you don't attempt it by yourself without talking to your team first, if there is anything you want to ask/add but don't want to post publicly then please do feel free to send me a private message xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone had a good rest.
Magnolia starting to come to life at last.
Took an order for 10,000 Elevator motors yesterday so Vince’s ROI is looking very healthy indeed, today is an extremely good day.

Codefree say 6.3
At  3.31 am
Reading taken in bed.
I wish everyone a good day ahead.
_Share our similarities, celebrate our differences.
- M. Scott Peck

    _


----------



## Carolg

What is ROI please


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Republic of Ireland!!
 
Well, sometimes.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. I'm off to the Excel centre in London later for the Diabetes UK professional conference insider event, as long as the mini beast from the east doesn't put a spanner in the works!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 3.9 here today - ops.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.1 here...”softly, softly, catch-y monkey” seems to be my BG control mantra atm.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks from a very cranky Kayleigh, why the neighbours think its acceptable to start their DIY jobs at 11pm I'll never know 
Very chilly here this morning and a light layer of snow on the ground, been flaking on and off since I got up an hour ago
Anyways its a 4.9 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> What is ROI please


Return On Investment


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.9 here today - ops.


Oops indeed hope you manage to get them stable soon my lovely xx


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 3.9 here today - ops.


Oops, that was me yesterday, hope your numbers go up and you have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, I am sharing the 4.9 step with @Kaylz and it's freezing here. Why oh why is it today my heating has broken and my daughters are coming home! 
Have a wonderful weekend all.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, I am sharing the 4.9 step with @Kaylz and it's freezing here. Why oh why is it today my heating has broken and my daughters are coming home!
> Have a wonderful weekend all.


Oh no, how awful! can you get someone out to look at it today? Hope you have a fab weekend with your daughters!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, I am sharing the 4.9 step with @Kaylz and it's freezing here. Why oh why is it today my heating has broken and my daughters are coming home!
> Have a wonderful weekend all.


Always happens at the worse possble time NJ lets hope you can get it fixed fairly promptly


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Oh no, how awful! can you get someone out to look at it today? Hope you have a fab weekend with your daughters!  xx


Thanks and no idea, will start ringing around. My hot water works so maybe it is a small problem, she says hopefully having no idea! I have tried turning it on and of, restarting it and that's my knowledge finished!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks and no idea, will start ringing around. My hot water works so maybe it is a small problem, she says hopefully having no idea! I have tried turning it on and of, restarting it and that's my knowledge finished!


Sorry I know nothing and as we live in a council flat we don't have to worry about it really, good luck xx


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Always happens at the worse possble time NJ lets hope you can get it fixed fairly promptly


That's true and I just went up to the loft which is aways a dangerous exercise and found a little heater.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, horizontal reading was 7.1 post cats 5.2.

Snow flurries outside and the birds are milling about for their seed and suet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. A few flakes of snow coming down, but not really settling.


----------



## Brando77

7.0....what is that white stuff coming down? Is it from 'D**k from the Artic'?


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone 

I'll join you @Kaylz and @New-journey on the popular 4.9 step please. 

I hope you have an interesting and useful day at the Diabetes  Uk conference Stitch.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower welcome to the step, it's certainly filling up well today! lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.6 for me today. White stuff here today. Sorry to hear about your heating New Journey. @Kaylz starting diy at that time is totally unacceptable.

For me I am quite excited as my mechanical baby should be coming home today after being in the garage for 10 days because white van man decided to remodel the back of her a couple of weeks ago. Main thing is I was not hurt.  I will be really pleased not to have to drive (insert your choice of expletive) hire car anymore.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me and the snow is just starting to fall here. Bitterly cold too.

Have a nice, snug day everyone


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Republic of Ireland!!
> 
> Well, sometimes.


Thanks


----------



## Carolg

7.7 for me. Numbers getting a bit better
Update now-
- I know it’s not fasting levels, but out to shops in morning and pre lunch, felt really hungry. Tested and BG 4.5. Lowest this has been for months, so hopefully I am on turn around.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.9 for me this am - better get to work on working out why - oops rugby soon - diabetes analysis just have to take a backseat for a couple of hours - really I am not usually that negligent re: it


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I woke on 5.4, but that’s only half the story. 

After yesterday’s exertions I paid the price with a four in the morning “LO”. I’d been redlining for an hour, mind. So 6 JBs were consumed, and I went back to sleep. So that’s how I got to 5.4. 

Single morning readings cover a multitude of sins. The Libre finds you out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Purple Magnolia in the evening

Codefree say 6.2
At  6.48 am
Reading taken in bed.
I wish everyone a fruitful day ahead.

_When you are content to be simply yourself
 and don't compare or compete,
everybody will respect you.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Sunday friends ~ I hope the howling gales didn't keep you awake ~ huhum we need our beauty sleep don't we?
Just checked temperature outside and it's *-2°C  *Aarrrggghhh! Bitterly cold wind chill tho  Take care on the roads and walkways folks and wrap up warm during this exceptionally cold spell from the East.
Tip for the day is: Stay in bed!!!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.5 this morning, early day today. 
Keep warm. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

If I get the chance I will go and visit Gucun park
I usually try to go before they fade but the main issue is the sheer volume of people which can be quite stressful.
Not sure if I wil have time this year
Later on in the year there is wonderful Wisteria park definitely worth seeing
The link is safe, just the local Shanghai newpaper "Shanghai Daily"
https://www.shine.cn/news/metro/1803171814/


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me. Creeping around friends house. Though it was 0830 but as you see it’s mot. Also knocked over canister of coffee. Thick white here so hope I will get home today


----------



## Edgar

Good Morning. Snowing again and Codefree said 8.1, so getting marginally better!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I trust you are all fine. Not opened the curtains yet to see what the weather is doing but the radiators are very hot. We on,y had a little snow yesterday and a few mini gusts of wind last night (not me honest )

Was 4.4 before bed so had 3 gingernuts, woke to 5.6 with a flatish Libre line


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1. Absolutely freezing outside...speaking of, in the British Gas ads on TV why are the Penguins wearing woolly items?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Very windy here during the night, not too bad at the moment, very cold and a thin dusting of snow on the ground
Anyways a 5.4 for me this morning
Wrap up, stay warm and have a great day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me. Creeping around friends house. Though it was 0830 but as you see it’s mot. Also knocked over canister of coffee. Thick white here so hope I will get home today



It's only a thick frosty white here. Husband has been out on his bike already. It's slippy but the high street was fine. Check your train before leaving the house! 
S.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a dextrose required 3.7 for me. 

I'll be glad when Abbott pull their finger out and send me a sensor.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. I may be snowed up! I'm visiting my sister in Bristol and there's a couple of inches of snow outside, but there's a larger dump between her and my home!


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.8 here and some snow but thankfully roads don’t look too bad. 
Have a lovely Sunday all!


----------



## Carolg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> It's only a thick frosty white here. Husband has been out on his bike already. It's slippy but the high street was fine. Check your train before leaving the house!
> S.


Yes I will. It’s thick here


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here. That’s more like it!

Brass monkeys here, but no snow (we were promised snow...promised!).


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.4 today that'll do!

Thick layer of snow here, enough already!  
I hope you can get home Robin. 

Have a centrally heated Sunday all


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.5 for me today. No idea where that has come from. Couple of inches of snow here but roads are clear.  Hoping my pre breakfast readings will be better as that reading was an hour ago but couldn't be bothered to get of bed until 20 mins ago


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me on this Siberian Ice scene day. Thick layer of snow here, more falling and temps of -2 but real feel -8!

Went out yesterday and the biting cold was so severe, I came back with one of those ‘ice cream type headaches’ if you know what I mean.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.5 for me this am


----------



## pav

Evening, just missed the house special this morning with a 5.1


----------



## mikeyB

I woke this morning with a ‘LO’ so that should bring the average down. That sorted, I’m now back to normal, so the exertions of the Glasgow trip have worn off.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 5.5 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Codefree say 6.4
At 5.02  am
Taken when up.
I wish everyone a good day ahead.
_
Love is the absence of judgment.
 - Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama_


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Another 5.6


----------



## Edgar

Good Morning from snowy Cardiff!. Waking figure this morning was 8.5 almost the same as yesterday and weight is going down!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me and a dodgy needle means I'm not sure how much insulin I've had. Only time will tell.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.2 here. 

Enjoy your Monday’s all.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.3 for me.
Happy Monday. 
S.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
No snow here this morning but it is a tad on the chilly side!
4.6 for me this morning, never mind consultant tomorrow 
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, unusually low for me, even after a glass of red wine. Still a blanket of white outside, but only a sprinkling of fresh stuff.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. Why do Monday's come round so quickly?!


----------



## Brando77

7.1. "I'm just going outside and I may be some time" Oates. I'm in the same predicament ....working in an empty house without heating. Pray for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.3 here...up with the Tresiba AGAIN?! Ffleurrrgh. 

A nice walk down the beach’ll cheer me up.  And I’ve got some new (half-price in the M&S sale) gloves to try out. Happy Monday ev1.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back. 

Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


Oh no that's not good at all, sorry to hear this  I hope you manage to get another appointment real soon! (((hugs))) xx


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Sorry to hear this hope you can get another appointment  soon.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


Oh no! And just when you were all psyched up for it. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Vince_UK

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


Sorry to hear that Flower


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry to hear you cannot get to your appointment Flower.  7.7 for me today.


----------



## Amigo

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.



Sorry to hear that Flower. We just don't seem to function in this country with any deviations in the weather! 

A 7.1 for me and going to opticians for a cataract referral this afternoon....groan!


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, a nice for me 4.2, sailing a bit close to the wind for some, but for me it's a good number.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.0 this am


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Cold here again today.
First coffee of the day well underway
Very busy day ahead, already started on the emails 

Codefree say 6.2
At 4.07 am
Taken when up.

Have a great day everyone.

_Men in general judge more from
 appearances than from reality. All
men have eyes, but few have
the gift of penetration.
- Niccolo Machiavelli_


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Tuesday friends
This is what my meter came up with at 22.29 last night :~

Long time since this magic number showed itself and that suits me just fine and dandy!
WL


----------



## Brando77

6.8.....Time to get your flip flops/crocs out, a balmy 7degrees later *slathers on sunscreen*


----------



## Ljc

Nice number Wirralass. That smile fair cheered me up

My sensor expires in two hrs, it will be sadly missed as its been no more than 0.5 to my occasional meter reading. I hope the new one does as well as this one. 

Woke to a rather nice 5.3 today .


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


Oh no , sorry to hear this @Flower . I hope that drafted sniw clears up soon and you don’t have to wait too long for another appointment .


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@wirralass & @Ljc 
HS & runner up. Good!
7.1 for me, but I'll take it. 
Keep warm everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.8 today.


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Morning all  5 0 at 4.40 am when I got up as I was supposed to get the early train to London for very important  appointment about the future of my leg. Trains all cancelled, more snow overnight so I'm going nowhere. Really hacked off -Siberia please take your bleeping weather back.
> 
> Hope your reduced gloves work well Bloden.


Hope you get another appointment soon Flower


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me. Nothing to do with moser Roth


----------



## Edgar

7.1 this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.2 from me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.2 from me.


I think  there is a Global Diabetic BG Conspiracy between numbers 6.2 and 5.8 to dominate and overthrow poor 5.2


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Definitely get better results with a Libre sensor. Not that it reads lower, just that I can swipe with my eyes still shut the moment I wake up, before the Dawn phenomenon continues on its merry way.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 
Wow everyone's on the ball this morning, I'm not usually this late but was taking charge of some emails and messages first
Well it was a 2 biscuit job for a HS before bed last night and I've woken to another 4.6, consultant this afternoon so will see what he has to say
Hope you all have a fantastic day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 (at last!) here.

The gloves are spot-on, thanks Flower. So sorry to hear about your impossible-to-get-to appt. I hope another one comes thru asap.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.6 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies!
> Wow everyone's on the ball this morning, I'm not usually this late but was taking charge of some emails and messages first
> Well it was a 2 biscuit job for a HS before bed last night and I've woken to another 4.6, consultant this afternoon so will see what he has to say
> Hope you all have a fantastic day whatever you are doing!  xx


Good luck with your appt, Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck with your appt, Kaylz.


Thanks Mark  x


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
Gan canny on em divint giv em a hard time 
And good luck K


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> 9.1 for me. Nothing to do with moser Roth


Fully agree Carol Moser Roth just wouldn't do anything like that at all. He is a Gentleman just like wot ah is.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.8 here this am - think after years of night/early am hypos I must be experiencing the dawn phenomenon as I cannot find any other cause for my recent (nearly 2 weeks (with only one hypo and 1/2 good BGs))of slightly high sugars.  Never had this before so not sure - just need to keep a close eye on it.  Just another damn curve on this ever long winding path


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies!
> Wow everyone's on the ball this morning, I'm not usually this late but was taking charge of some emails and messages first
> Well it was a 2 biscuit job for a HS before bed last night and I've woken to another 4.6, consultant this afternoon so will see what he has to say
> Hope you all have a fantastic day whatever you are doing!  xx


Hope all goes well at the consultants.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK and @Grannylorraine thanks, it's only a catch up appointment but he's not going to be best pleased lol xx


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I woke with a 5.4 after going to bed on 6.2. Straight line all night according to the great God Libre. Not bad after a pasta meal last night, I reckon. 

Now I’m off to the local hospital to discuss Ulcerative Colitts with a visiting consultant, and, no doubt, a couple of bewildered med students. What fun I will have


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 for me. 

Had my cataract referral assessment yesterday, those drops made my eyes sore all night.


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, another nice one for me this morning with a 4.6


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Totally miserable weather here until tomorrow.
Absolutely dismal.
Simple method to improve your morning readings
Switch to a Accu-Chek meter lol

Accu-Chek say 5.7
At  5.09 am
Taken when up.

Good day to  everyone.

_It is never too late to give up our prejudices.
 - Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING friends ~ I trust you are feeling well and in good spirits today.
Yesterday (Tuesday) I awoke to a nice round 6.0 ~ my numbers are improving but I reckon I could possibly improve them even more if only.......I could resist my guilty pleasure: Tiramisu It's just that it's oh so lushioushly delicioushly to die for!! Mmmm!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.9 and 6.0 post cat. Not bad considering I was 4.2 before bed so had an oatcake then crash 2.6. Must get some more dextrose tablets today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.6 here today. 

Hope everyone has a chilled and relaxed day


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me, but fish supper with a friend for tea and I am sure it was the setting the world to rights that did it


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone Not read any posts yet. Hope you have a good day, with no visits from you know who.

I think I overdid the before bed snack of 3 gingernuts for a 4.9, 1 would have done but 3 fell out of the pack, well I couldn’t put them back could I


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.9 and 6.0 post cat. Not bad considering I was 4.2 before bed so had an oatcake then crash 2.6. Must get some more dextrose tablets today.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope you’re not feeling too rough now.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7330
> GOOD MORNING friends ~ I trust you are feeling well and in good spirits today.
> Yesterday (Tuesday) I awoke to a nice round 6.0 ~ my numbers are improving but I reckon I could possibly improve them even more if only.......I could resist my guilty pleasure: Tiramisu It's just that it's oh so lushioushly delicioushly to die for!! Mmmm!
> View attachment 7331


Nice number.  My failing  well one of them is , Zabaglione, as I stubbornly refuse to make it and no where sells it round here , I’m safe lol.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Chilly start to the day but looks like it might be another nice day in store, actually went out to my appointment yesterday without my scarf! lol
Its a 4.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 and at last the snow has gone. I made a mistake at the weekend of going for a long walk in the snow and the meter gave me a error message of being too cold! 
It feels like Spring is finally coming now. I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, after a couple of jelly babies at 3am. I spent all yesterday fending off lows, with my Libre line on a constant downward path, is it a sign of Spring, or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## khskel

Ljc said:


> Hope you’re not feeling too rough now.


Feeling well thank you very much. I don't seem to get hypo hangovers.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

6.8 here. Nice to see anything below 7. 
Today is cooking day. 
No fingers!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1, so round about normal. Lovely sunny but cold day here in Essex.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I woke with 7.4 unfortunately. Over corrected hypo in the night. I reckon 2 JBs over. Still, it’s only one day, so I’m not bothered, nor am I blaming DF. Or Putin.


----------



## Amigo

I was pretty good yesterday and didn’t have any carb after 6pm last night. So I woke up expecting a decent bg, perhaps in the 6’s and it was *7.8!* My liver obviously doesn’t like it and started on its own before I got up pumping out glucose!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I was pretty good yesterday and didn’t have any carb after 6pm last night. So I woke up expecting a decent bg, perhaps in the 6’s and it was *7.8!* My liver obviously doesn’t like it and started on its own before I got up pumping out glucose!


You need to give it a good talking to Amigo and tell it to behave.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo. At least your liver is working normally. Treasure it


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> You need to give it a good talking to Amigo and tell it to behave.



I certainly will Vince but knowing what else is going on with my insides, I’m lucky to be keeping it at those levels especially without meds!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I certainly will Vince but knowing what else is going on with my insides, I’m lucky to be keeping it at those levels especially without meds!


I think you do marvellously Amigo, I really do.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Nice number.  My failing  well one of them is , Zabaglione, as I stubbornly refuse to make it and no where sells it round here , I’m safe lol.


Excuse my ignorance Ljc but what is Zabaglione ~ I've not heard of it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends...... I woke to a nice 5.9 today which I'm over the moon with coz I'm back in the 5's again ~ only just tho! Enjoy the rest of the day and evening folks and my usual take care wishes to you all x


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Excuse my ignorance Ljc but what is Zabaglione ~ I've not heard of it!


It’s an Italian dessert, made from egg yolks, sweet white wine and sugar. Made with a decent sweet wine it’s absolutely delicious. It’s known as sabayon in France. 

Some people set it using a Bain Marie, like a custard, but I prefer the raw egg yolk version.


----------



## pav

Evening all woke this morning with a lovely 4.8, then blew it totally this afternoon, went out with a friend and ended up having a meal, only snag the deserts are very tasty lost the will power not to have one and paid the price and currently nursing a 19.3   can't even have a day off from the D without it fighting back with a vengeance


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Evening all woke this morning with a lovely 4.8, then blew it totally this afternoon, went out with a friend and ended up having a meal, only snag the deserts are very tasty lost the will power not to have one and paid the price and currently nursing a 19.3   can't even have a day off from the D without it fighting back with a vengeance


@pav oh dear ,  I hope you’re not feeling to rough at that level, I start  to feel rough when I reach the low nines but at least I can do something about it . 
Sometimes those desserts just can’t be resisted can they. 

Blame it on the DF


----------



## pav

Ljc said:


> @pav oh dear ,  I hope you’re not feeling to rough at that level, I start  to feel rough when I reach the low nines but at least I can do something about it .
> Sometimes those desserts just can’t be resisted can they.
> 
> Blame it on the DF



I can tell it's high as the nerves in my feet are tingling nicely, just one day off from it would be nice, can't just sit back and watch a lady eat desert on her own.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Nice number.  My failing  well one of them is , Zabaglione, as I stubbornly refuse to make it and no where sells it round here , I’m safe lol.


I googled it Ljc and can see why it's one of your guilty pleasures
I would rate it on par with black forest gateau Buddy lovely lush


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> I can tell it's high as the nerves in my feet are tingling nicely, just one day off from it would be nice, can't just sit back and watch a lady eat desert on her own.


I agree no you can’t , it’s difficult to hide the drool lol .
I also agree it would be lovely to have a day off, even better if they find a cure for every type.
I hope that tingling goes soon, it’s horrible.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I googled it Ljc and can see why you it's one of your guilty pleasures
> I would rate it on par with black forest gateau Buddy lovely lush


It’s absolutely Devine.
Now I want a BFG lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> Evening all woke this morning with a lovely 4.8, then blew it totally this afternoon, went out with a friend and ended up having a meal, only snag the deserts are very tasty lost the will power not to have one and paid the price and currently nursing a 19.3   can't even have a day off from the D without it fighting back with a vengeance


Ooops!! 19.3 Gosh pav that IS high! Been there, done that!The penalties of having diabetes and the uncontrollable urge to savour the delights of what we shouldn't consume!!! Drink lots of water pav it will help lower your bgl. Hope you see an improvement by tomorrow and hope you feel less than rough by now. You take care do you hear?!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> It’s absolutely Devine.
> Now I want a BFG lol.


Sorry Ljc but that made me.......


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

@pav - Oh Yes, temptations.
Tomorrow I'm an attending the town hall, a coffee morning for the local pensioners hall. We _must attend, _we use the hall for meetings often.
We must drink coffee.


But I hope that icky feeling passes for you quickly.
S.


----------



## pav

Fingers crossed for tomorrow mornings wake up levels. Just sitting in front of the telly, know somethings not right as trying to write an email and it's coming out very snotty and feeling irritable so put it to one side, can't do anything about the other email I had already sent, a bit sharp and to the point.

If we go out for a meal tomorrow definitely no deserts just the meal and low carb as possible within whats on offer and what I like to eat.


----------



## Wirrallass

Do you have a copy of the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER pav? It's a must have bible for people living with diabetes. Well worth buying and you can take it with you when you dine out.  www.amazon.co.uk
WL


----------



## pav

Yes I have the carb and cals book and was even given a cook book today about sensible meals for diabetics, orig went for a carvery which I know what I can eat of whats available but got the timing wrong and had a meal that I can normally eat with a rise but acceptable one, just the desert treat was heavily loaded with carbs.


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> Yes I have the carb and cals book and was even given a cook book today about sensible meals for diabetics, orig went for a carvery which I know what I can eat of whats available but got the timing wrong and had a meal that I can normally eat with a rise but acceptable one, just the desert treat was heavily loaded with carbs.


Bet you enjoyed it tho!


----------



## pav

wirralass said:


> Bet you enjoyed it tho!



It was very nice and more ish, just another one to add to the not allowed list I blame it on the chocolate sauce that was covering it


----------



## Brando77

Got up later than usual and 5.9...Dawn Phenom fell back to sleep, lazy sod.
Desserts in restaurants should be inside a bear trap for the Diabetic table.....still be a few missing hands I bet.


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> It was very nice and more ish, just another one to add to the not allowed list I blame it on the chocolate sauce that was covering it


Drool drool Grrr! Now I want one of what you had for dessert!  Sounds very yummy delish!


----------



## Wirrallass

@pav You still drinking lots of water?


----------



## pav

Yes, levels starting to come down currently 18.7 and toes are still tingling.


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> Yes, levels starting to come down currently 18.7 and toes are still tingling.


Patience is a virtue pav Hang in there ~ try walking around for a bit too


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone slept well
Haven't looked outside yet, don't want to  Still dark
Accu-Chek say 5.9
At 4.53 am

Taken when up.Off to my chores
A Good day to everyone.

_We are all inclined to judge ourselves by our ideals;
 others by their acts.
- Harold Nicolson_


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> @wirralass & @Ljc
> HS & runner up. Good!
> 7.1 for me, but I'll take it.
> Keep warm everyone.


Thanks Sadhbh, 5.2 quite took me by surprise ~ and a very nice surprise it was too


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.6 for me today.


I see you're keeping those numbers consistent Lorraine. Keep on doing whatever you are doing ~ it's working Well done you


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 4.9 and at last the snow has gone. I made a mistake at the weekend of going for a long walk in the snow and the meter gave me a error message of being too cold!
> It feels like Spring is finally coming now. I wish you all a good day.


Sods law isn't it NJ ~ you think you're doing the right thing by walking and then you find it wasn't such a good idea after all No win situation Hopefully we can soon look to the Spring and warmer days ~ we sure deserve it


----------



## Wirrallass

I did an experiment at 00.10am. I tested three times using three different digits within seconds of each test and the results were:- 6.7 : 6.9 : 6.6
It amazes me how numbers can vary within a very short space of time. Of course if I had to log one of those numbers I would opt for 6.6


----------



## Wirrallass

I couldn't resist posting this handsome incognito dude for you to wake up to!
GOOD MORNING FRIENDS
Can't believe it's Thursday already ~ doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself! All those lost years ne'er to be seen again!  
For those who are not feeling 100% I trust you'll feel better soon in time to enjoy the coming weekend. Take care folks and stay warm and well x
 
WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 for me.

A trip to hospital for a routine chat with the haematologist this afternoon and the morning's excitement will hopefully be DPD delivering a couple of sensors

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.3 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 8.7 for me. A wee bit better at least in right direction. Have a good day all


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

7.8 for me today - creeping up again. Must get tighter control last thing at night, stopping all the chocolate would probably help!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.7 here! Had an active day out yesterday, ending with a glass of wine. White wine, though, that normally doesn't do it for me. Must have been all the walking.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Looking like it might be a nice day here today, better be like this tomorrow when I've got to go out! haha
It's a 5.2 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Looking like it might be a nice day here today, better be like this tomorrow when I've got to go out! haha
> It's a 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


HS @Kaylz
Congrats


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!  11.1 here...good grief.

I can’t complain - my best friend’s got a really painful and horrible looking outbreak of rosacea, poor thing. She’s calling herself the Elephant Woman, so she hasn’t lost her sense of humour. At least I can zap my highs with insulin!

Thursday already?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> Mooorning!  11.1 here...good grief.
> 
> I can’t complain - my best friend’s got a really painful and horrible looking outbreak of rosacea, poor thing. She’s calling herself the Elephant Woman, so she hasn’t lost her sense of humour. At least I can zap my highs with insulin!
> 
> Thursday already?


Lucky she has a sense of humour Bloden, that is very unpleasant. Let's hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 9.9 for me today. The work situation is getting towards the end of things now and I definitely think it has been playing havoc with my levels.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 for me this morning, so pleased with that.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.4 for me this am, heading right direction. Being assessed today for suspected TIAs so v happy with that no. So much for me having no complications this past few weeks have thrown up a lot of things not necessarily complications but somehow or possibly related I've been told.


----------



## mikeyB

pav said:


> Evening all woke this morning with a lovely 4.8, then blew it totally this afternoon, went out with a friend and ended up having a meal, only snag the deserts are very tasty lost the will power not to have one and paid the price and currently nursing a 19.3   can't even have a day off from the D without it fighting back with a vengeance


That story reminds me of why I am so grateful for being Type 1. I haven’t the willpower to be a Type 2. In that sort of situation, drink plenty of water and get out for a brisk walk. Anyway, one day like this won’t do any permanent harm, so don’t worry unless your numbers stay high.

I woke with 7.2 this morning. Pasta misjudgement. Oh well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.1 for me this morning, so pleased with that.


Wow Lorraine I reckon the run you did yesterday contributed to your waking bg being even lower this morning than yesterdays, no wonder you feel chuffed to bits it does go to show how important exercise is, in any form, as it aids our bgs to remain stable and consistent. Well done


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Looking like it might be a nice day here today, better be like this tomorrow when I've got to go out! haha
> It's a 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Thank you ~ you too ~ and Congrats on your HS Kaylz


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 on this much improved weather day. Sun actually feels quite warm at the moment here


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, after yesterdays lack of will power over having a desert, woke up to a nice 4.9 a good recovery from the 19.3.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Afternoon all, after yesterdays lack of will power over having a desert, woke up to a nice 4.9 a good recovery from the 19.3.


That’s a grand recovery I hope the tinglings settled down too.


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon. Late on parade today as I’ve been busy.
Woke to a near perfect straight line  6.3 on Libre and 6.2 on meter, it looks like my new sensor likes me


----------



## pav

The tingling is not quite back to normal levels, but better than it was yesterday. we got talking about another treat to test anyone which was a Chocolate sponge cake with the height of it being the same as a chocolate eclair which just happens to be attached to the chocolate sponge topped with cream or ice cream. Only seen it served in one place miles away from my area, but it looked so mouth watering one could be tempted.


----------



## pav

Ljc said:


> Good afternoon. Late on parade today as I’ve been busy.
> Woke to a near perfect straight line  6.3 on Libre and 6.2 on meter, it looks like my new sensor likes me



That's as a close as match as possible and nice to see someone who has a success with the Libre, I could never get the sensor to match anywhere near the meter reading and senors that did not work, so gave up with it.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> The tingling is not quite back to normal levels, but better than it was yesterday. we got talking about another treat to test anyone which was a Chocolate sponge cake with the height of it being the same as a chocolate eclair which just happens to be attached to the chocolate sponge topped with cream or ice cream. Only seen it served in one place miles away from my area, but it looked so mouth watering one could be tempted.



Sounds lush


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> it looks like my new sensor likes me


Your a lucky devil you! Your sensors nearly always love you! lol x


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> That's as a close as match as possible and nice to see someone who has a success with the Libre, I could never get the sensor to match anywhere near the meter reading and senors that did not work, so gave up with it.


Sadly they do t work for everyone .


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone sleeps well
Magnolia starting to fall already.
Off to my labours

Accu-Chek say 5.9
At 5.23 am
Taken when up.

A Good night and a good day to one and all.

_Courage is contagious.
 When a brave man takes a stand, the spines of others are often stiffened.
- Billy Graham_


----------



## Lanny

Oh, Vince those look lovely!

I love cherry blossoms & so does the town I live in. Cherry blossom trees on nearly all the roads. But, they don’t last long. My profile picture, at the moment is my favourite tree along my road from May 2010: best display of blooms in years that year. The whole town was a wonderland of natural beauty that year.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Oh, Vince those look lovely!
> 
> I love cherry blossoms & so does the town I live in. Cherry blossom trees on nearly all the roads. But, they don’t last long. My profile picture, at the moment is my favourite tree along my road from May 2010: best display of blooms in years that year. The whole town was a wonderland of natural beauty that year.


On my road in Newcastle every year all the tress that line it are absolutely festooned with Cherry Blosson and the whole road is pink and wonderful. A Cherry blossom canopy.
Because I am here, I rarely see it but it is marvellous @Lanny. As you say the last a very short time and them they go leaving a carpet of pink flowers on the pavement and road. I wish they could last for months but sadly it is only about 2 weeks. I love Cherry blossom. Spring is an awesome time of the year.


----------



## Lanny

The Japanese love cherry blossoms too. There’s a very famous tree that’s over 300 years old & when it blooms people from all over Japan go & see it.  Also, every year when they’re in bloom the Japanese go mad about seeing them. They love them for precisely the reason that they don’t last long: have to take time out to enjoy them when they’re in bloom or it’s too late! They have special cherry blossom forecasts during the weather on the news on tv every day when they’re in bloom. People dress up in kimomos & have picnics under the trees. Everything seems to stop for the cherry blossoms!


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS. I hope the DF didn't visit any of you during the night and your meter produces some excellent numbers this morning! It would be great if between us all we had a roll of House Specials I wonder if this has ever happened?!
Take care folks and have an enjoyable day where ever you spend it and with whom you spend it with. Have a great weekend too ~ dont do anything I wouldn't do! 
 
WL


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7....ironically I'm on Metformin, taste different but same side effect.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Have a good day.
Mine started well, with a fairly even line plus meter and Libre were in total agreement .
5.2  a double HS lol.


----------



## Edgar

7.6 this morning


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 7.8 today. Have a cold too - joy!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a slightly wide of the mark 7.4.

New sensor going on this morning to activate tomorrow. Need to check my basal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me this rainy, gloomy Friday. Have a good day all


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Brando77 said:


> Heinz Varieties 5.7....ironically I'm on Metformin, taste different but same side effect.



Ha!! My son loves that stuff!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Thumping headache, cat started ridiculously early, then a dog outside joined in, broken night sleep and it's absolutely bucketing it down 
Despite all this I've 'woken' to a 5.2
Hope all you lovely peeps have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Thumping headache, cat started ridiculously early, then a dog outside joined in, broken night sleep and it's absolutely bucketing it down
> Despite all this I've 'woken' to a 5.2
> Hope all you lovely peeps have a nice day!  xx


Another House Special @Kaylz 
Getting to be a habit lol
Congrats


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. Lowered my basal another half after yesterday, as had another active day, turns out I didn't need to!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Don't know what happened this morning 9.1, that is what I get for getting out of bed 1/2 hr early.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, it's another 5,2, think I am the third for today. 
Enjoy your Friday all, nearly the weekend and Spring is here. We still have snow on the little lanes and on the top of the hills but it is getting so much warmer.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, it's another 5,2, think I am the third for today.
> Enjoy your Friday all, nearly the weekend and Spring is here. We still have snow on the little lanes and on the top of the hills but it is getting so much warmer.


Nice one NJ
Congrats
These are bginning to be habits for many lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Have a good day.
> Mine started well, with a fairly even line plus meter and Libre were in total agreement .
> 5.2  a double HS lol.


A Triple here today 
Congrats Lin
Now I am getting Jealous
Seriously Jealous.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.0 for me today


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, after over correcting last nights hypo of 3.5, woke this morning to a 5.8.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Accu-Chek say 5.7
At 5.49 am
Taken when up.

A Good night and a good day to one and all.

_Powerful Dreams Inspire Powerful Action.
 When you can taste, smell, and touch your dream, you can enroll the world.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Wirrallass

pav said:


> Afternoon all, after over correcting last nights hypo of 3.5, woke this morning to a 5.8.


Fabulous fabulous fabulous pav ~ so pleased that you produced a more realistic number today ~ was very concerned for you so please please try not to scare us again ~ or yourself! you take care now
WL


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.3 this morning. 
I hope everyone has a great weekend. 
Away to a friend's today, sea air and sunshine.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today. Girly shopping day with my best mate today followed by a spot of lunch somewhere.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.9 for me. Got my second couch to 5k session today. Then grocery shopping  hair done and then back to the anniversary cake and organisation for mum and dads party in two weeks


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.3 from me today.  Off to the auction this morning to make my millions.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.7 here today - busy day getting organised today. So tired.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 6.7 here today - busy day getting organised today. So tired.


Your day must be nearly here, thinking of you and hope you can rest as well as get organised.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
A boring day ahead for me, everyone else is off to work and I've to wait on a parcel
Well 3 vanilla thins for a bedtime 5.1 resulted in a 5.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.3 from me today.  Off to the auction this morning to make my millions.


I know somehere you can put a couple when you have made them Mark


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.9 for me and a lovely day at home planned after a busy week. 
Enjoy your weekend and hope you all have good numbers.


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  9.2 after a 2.9 at 2am ~ all aboard the Big D Dipper !

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning all  9.2 after a 2.9 at 2am ~ all aboard the Big D Dipper !
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone


I hope your not feeling too rough hun and hope your levels start behaving soon!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Despite being 4.8 before bed  and having one plain oatcake it's a wrong side of the wire 7.4 for me. The libre overnight graphs could be interesting.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Bad night sleep. Beautiful sunny day but looks cold. 10.3 for me this morning.have a good day all. I plan to do usual Saturday catch up and maybe a walk to shops for stuff to do batch cook


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning all  9.2 after a 2.9 at 2am ~ all aboard the Big D Dipper !
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone


I hope you have a better day for numbers and feel ok, Big D Dipper has been cancelled for everyone! I hope you can enjoy your day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Bad night sleep. Beautiful sunny day but looks cold. 10.3 for me this morning.have a good day all. I plan to do usual Saturday catch up and maybe a walk to shops for stuff to do batch cook


A Batch cook = A Batch eat.  Open to any invitations


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> A Batch cook = A Batch eat.  Open to any invitations


Will send a tasty bite by carrier pigeon but will have to defrost turkey mince first


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Will send a tasty bite by carrier pigeon but will have to defrost turkey mince first


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .
@grainger , may I join you on the 6.7 step.
@Flower , I hope you’re not feeling too rough now .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade here, had a lie in with the papers. 6.9 when I'd made a cup of tea, picked up the paper off the mat etc.


----------



## Brando77

The old Stairway to Heaven 6.7. Great day off,  long walk on the Kent Coast and now a massive slobfest of doing nuffink! Long week, I'm cream crackered...don't judge!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Saturday afternoon friends.
Awoke late to a 6.9 but this is no surprise!
Much to do still ~ visitors this afternoon ~ and meal to cook yet. Lovely sunny day here tho a nip in the air. Take care and enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Birds are singing like crazy this morning here.
A certain feline is perched on the window sill very curious
Will off to the Pearl Tower later.

Accu-Chek say 6.2
At 5.32am
Taken when up.
First coffee calls
Have a ball today everyone.

_Go confidently in the direction of your dreams.
 Live the life you have imagined.
- Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS.
Hope you have a fab day doing what you enjoy most of all! Did you remember to fast forward your clocks? No sound of the dawn chorus here yet Vince
WL x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 
Looking like it might be a nice day again here today, shock horror the heating was only on once yesterday for an hour first thing and it was fine the rest of the day! 
Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day whatever you may be doing!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . I trust you all have a good day with no visits from *she who should not be named*

@wirralass ,  I haven’t changed our clocks yet, I waiting till a nice mug of coffee makes me , slightly, very slightly human This is a very good approximation of me right now 

Sadly it seems  * she who should not be named * paid me a visit while I was doing something strange for me ......... sleeping ,  I swear she adores the colour red because my libre , which does not lie had slightly dipped its toes in the red and stayed there all night  , I woke to the grand height of 4.1 feeling like him above .


----------



## Edgar

9.3 this morning Ouch!


----------



## Carolg

8.1 this morning.lovely sunny day again.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 here which I think is a first. Bit grey here, hubby put all the clocks forward yesterday evening before bed. Except the cooker clock as I was cooking at the time. Hubby went to bed at 7pm due to losing an hour


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A 5.7 for me and a nice straight line after a basal tweak.

Welcome to BST everyone.


----------



## Brando77

Danny La Rue 7.2. Springs here. *Throws away jumpers, gets out speedos and crocs*


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.6 here today and for the first time in a while we actually got to get up at 7am... if only it was a real 7am not a 6am in disguise! No one has explained it to my lively child! 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Amigo

My diabetes can be so weird! Woke on a 7.5 and had a bacon sandwich and tea for breakfast. Mid morning I had coffee and a sneaky chocolate eclair sweet. My level is now 5.1.
Most people seem more insulin resistant on a morning but it’s the best time for me to process carbs


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks. My bg this morning wasn't a waking bg as such ~ it was an awful insomnia 7.3 after raiding the fridge through the night Slap hands


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Afternoon folks. My bg this morning wasn't a waking bg as such ~ it was an awful insomnia 7.3 after raiding the fridge through the night Slap hands
> View attachment 7439


That’s Not too bad for a fridge raiding night. 
Insomnia really sucks (((hug)))


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting, but I’m a bit brassed off. I woke around 7.30 BST with a LO. Looking at the Libre trace, I’d been redlining for two hours. That means what I’ve recently suspected, that I’ve completely lost my ability to wake up when I’m low. Jelly Babies by the gobful dragged me up 7.0, so that plus a few drops of herbal oil under the tongue enabled me to get out of bed at 8.15, feeling like death. Still, my BP was 128/78. Whoopee

Soon as I move, I’ll be asking for a pump and CGM with all the alarms, bells and whistles. Should be a shoo-in.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Bit late reporting, but I’m a bit brassed off. I woke around 7.30 BST with a LO. Looking at the Libre trace, I’d been redlining for two hours. That means what I’ve recently suspected, that I’ve completely lost my ability to wake up when I’m low. Jelly Babies by the gobful dragged me up 7.0, so that plus a few drops of herbal oil under the tongue enabled me to get out of bed at 8.15, feeling like death. Still, my BP was 128/78. Whoopee
> 
> Soon as I move, I’ll be asking for a pump and CGM with all the alarms, bells and whistles. Should be a shoo-in.


I hope you improved during the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Temperatures starting to rise here now 22C yesterday.
Missed Spring again.
Peach blossom now really starting.

Accu-Chek say 5.7
At 4.42 am
.

Happy Days everyone.

_Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear - not absence of fear.
 - Mark Twain_


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 

5.0 here but have since dropped to 4.3. Desperately trying to ensure I don’t hypo so have suspended my pump as I’m not allowed to eat or drink now.

Anyway, have a great Monday everyone


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone , have a great day. 
@Vince_UK,  gorgeous pics .  I’ll be glad when it warms up a lot more here. 

Woke to 5.0.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone , have a great day.
> @Vince_UK,  gorgeous pics .  I’ll be glad when it warms up a lot more here.
> 
> Woke to 5.0.


 Suddenly quite warm here Lin. Last week shivering, today perspiring.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.0 here but have since dropped to 4.3. Desperately trying to ensure I don’t hypo so have suspended my pump as I’m not allowed to eat or drink now.
> 
> Anyway, have a great Monday everyone


@grainger , I hope you manage to stay well clear of the red zone. 
Not long now till you’re cuddling your new little one.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.1 on the libre 6.7 post cat and blood says 5.7. Libre always seems to show a rise after getting up but blood test alway falls. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

8.9 for me today. Had retinopathy screening last week and bp  re-check tomorrow so that will be all my testing done for now.
Have a good day all, and grainger for today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Touch of frost on the ground this morning but brightening up now, heating was only on an hour yesterday morning, even sat for a few hours without a jumper on  lol
Anyways 4.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, the Diabetes Fairy doesn't seem to have woken up yet, did she forget to change her clock?


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here, the Diabetes Fairy doesn't seem to have woken up yet, did she forget to change her clock?



I sincerely hope she’s gone into hibernation for the rest of the year.


----------



## Bloden

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.0 here but have since dropped to 4.3. Desperately trying to ensure I don’t hypo so have suspended my pump as I’m not allowed to eat or drink now.
> 
> Anyway, have a great Monday everyone


Oo, oo, is today the day, Grainger? Good luck! 

Morning all. 6.1 here.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.0 here but have since dropped to 4.3. Desperately trying to ensure I don’t hypo so have suspended my pump as I’m not allowed to eat or drink now.
> 
> Anyway, have a great Monday everyone


Oh, you don't need to be thinking of hypo's, hope your numbers went up.
I am thinking of you and look forward to news of your little one soon, hope everything goes very very well.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Temperatures starting to rise here now 22C yesterday.
> Missed Spring again.
> Peach blossom now really starting.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.7
> At 4.42 am
> .View attachment 7446View attachment 7447View attachment 7448
> 
> Happy Days everyone.
> 
> _Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear - not absence of fear.
> - Mark Twain_


Beautiful!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.9 on this beautiful Spring day.
I managed to go away for the day yesterday with only half a unit of rapid insulin! I think I am trying to make every possible mistake, but all was well and when I got home at 8pm I was only 7.5 though I was a little hungry due to not eating too much.
Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.9 on this beautiful Spring day.
> I managed to go away for the day yesterday with only half a unit of rapid insulin! I think I am trying to make every possible mistake, but all was well and when I got home at 8pm I was only 7.5 though I was a little hungry due to not eating too much.
> Enjoy your Monday.


Whoops, it’s easy done. Glad all was well even though you couldnt eat much. 
I’m doing my best to make every possible mistake too, so you’re in good company .


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Whoops, it’s easy done. Glad all was well even though you couldnt eat much.
> I’m doing my best to make every possible mistake too, so you’re in good company .


Maybe we have made them all now, and no more to make!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 after a night of insomnia till 3.30am followed by nightmares with little screams of panic! 
I don’t know which was worse, being awake or being scared in my sleep!


----------



## Amigo

Thinking of you today @grainger.

Special times


----------



## Vince_UK

Haven't seen @AJLang  for a while


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Haven't seen @AJLang  for a while


I was thinking the same myself a few days ago! x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Thinking of you Grainger.  8.2 for me after a terrible nights sleep.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.4 when I finally awoke. Clocks changing would be a little more effective if I remembered which clocks don't do it automatically. (I am so lazy!) 
Enjoy the sunshine, I think everyone in the UK has it for a change. 
Sorry for Ireland, though.


----------



## Wirrallass

@grainger ~ thinking of you xxx


Late on parade with a 6.8 after getting out of bed!
Gorgeous sunny day here ~ just what we needed to bring us good cheer!

WL


----------



## Edgar

I'm not testing this week, but next week, I won't be eating any bread or wheat products as it's Passover so I will be checking then to see if the consumption of bread or cereal make a big difference to my readings


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> That’s Not too bad for a fridge raiding night.
> Insomnia really sucks (((hug)))


@Ljc. It was mostly good stuff Lin but I reckon it was the two chocolate salted caramel ice-creams on a sticks happened my way plus 2 slices toasted white with marmalade that bumped up my bg
No idea how the ice-creams came to be in my fridge in the first place!!! Honest!!
Not a very good advert for newbies is it
And yes, insomnia sucks!
WL


----------



## mikeyB

The diabetes fairy may be hibernating, but Dawn Phenomenon isn’t

I woke with 5.9. But by the time I’d organised myself to actually get out of bed and stand up, Mr Liver thought I needed a helping hand and booted me up to 7.1. Never mind, I’ve had worse.


----------



## thejolley1

So aggravating the dawn phenomenon (which i assume is my issue) .
6am - 7.1 (Not bad, usually in the high 7's or 8's. eat some Livlife toast and a small block of cheese)
8am - 8.9  (dammit, clearly even low carb toast won't cut it in the morning, usually at other meals)
9am - 7.5
10am - 6.6 (this is pretty much my average at the moment on diet on exercise)
11.30 - 6.8

To be honest it was the 8am one that annoyed me. I know theres a struggle in the morning but 8.9 is the highest i've been in a while. Bit worried now that going on Metformin will be the solution the docs go with to counter. That said my average just still seem to be 6.6 (39.5 approx hba1c on current readings). I hate you dawn phenomenon!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone had a good night
Accu-Chek say 5.4
At 4.07am
Taken when up.
Phone calls. May as well have my first coffee of the day.

Enjoy today everyone.

_More men fail through lack of purpose than lack of talent.
 - Billy Sunday_


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS ~ Sorry, I'm not fully awake ~ or fully asleep yet!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night
> Accu-Chek say 5.4
> At 4.07am
> Taken when up.
> Phone calls. May as well have my first coffee of the day.
> 
> Enjoy today everyone.
> 
> _More men fail through lack of purpose than lack of talent.
> - Billy Sunday_
> 
> View attachment 7474 View attachment 7475


The lower photo looks a lovely place to go to sit and relax whilst listening to the stream meandering along.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> The lower photo looks a lovely place to go to sit and relax whilst listening to the stream meandering along.


It is where I am starting to have my after lunch walk now WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> It is where I am starting to have my after lunch walk now WL


It looks a peaceful place Vince ~ just what you need in between those long hard hours that you work!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.4 and maybe time to reduce my lantus.
Have a wonderful Tuesday all


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 4.4 and maybe time to reduce my lantus.
> Have a wonderful Tuesday all


Good morning NJ ~ thank you and you have a wonderful day too


----------



## New-journey

I want to congratulate @Vince on his amazing act of kindness and help, a incredible story.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hero-of-the-month-vince_uk.72313/
I can't comment there as don't have sufficient privilege so adding my support here.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> I want to congratulate @Vince on his amazing act of kindness and help, a incredible story.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hero-of-the-month-vince_uk.72313/
> I can't comment there as don't have sufficient privilege so adding my support here.


Thank You NJ, I really am moved to be totally honest with you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7 libre and 6.6 finger prick but 7.1 /  5.3 post cats.
Better get a move on, there are servers that need performance testing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Odd being on the laptop as this is usually the day I'm a quick update on my phone and a catch up later, but I don't have to go out so early this week! 
A rather low 4.2 for me, think I might need to reduce the basal like NJ 
Anyways hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, haven't adjusted to the clock change yet, so still firmly asleep when the alarm went off, but I did get a rare 5.2!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Woke to 5.3


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I half woke up at 6.30, and found my BG was 4.7. Fair enough, thought I, but I hatched a plan....one jelly baby consumed...

Woke up properly at 7.30, and lo and behold, my BG was 5.2. Whoopee!

I know it’s childish, but I don’t care


----------



## Carolg

Too many carbs, too little thought. 10.1 for me, but was 6.0 before tea, so there can be an improvement. Satan is in cohoots  with DF. They both brought the white bread and jam into my house...bread now out to birds. 
BP recheck this morning, so calm and relaxed


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Just as things are ramping up at work where I now have to re-apply for my own job etc I am counting down to my holiday! Oh well, 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Morning all, haven't adjusted to the clock change yet, so still firmly asleep when the alarm went off, but I did get a rare 5.2!


Congrats Robin on the HS


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Just as things are ramping up at work where I now have to re-apply for my own job etc I am counting down to my holiday! Oh well, 3 weeks to go.


Good luck stitch, and go sell yourself


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> Thank You NJ, I really am moved to be totally honest with you.



Wow- that's astounding!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.4.
Morning all. 
Daytime.


----------



## pav

Morning all a lovely 4.8 for me after last night's performance with 3.2 hypo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I also want to send congratulations to @Vince_UK for his 'hero of the month' accolade.  I'm confused though as to why I don't have sufficient privileges to post in that forum.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I also want to send congratulations to @Vince_UK for his 'hero of the month' accolade.  I'm confused though as to why I don't have sufficient privileges to post in that forum.


Thank You @Mark Parrott 
I find that surprising also as your are indeed a Well-Known Member.


----------



## pav

Just read the hero of the month post, congratulations Vince, for being there for someone who needed help.


----------



## mikeyB

Those of you who haven’t sufficient privileges have discovered a glitch that I had. Northie can fix it for you if you ask him. It’s not you, honest.


----------



## Vince_UK

pav said:


> Just read the hero of the month post, congratulations Vince, for being there for someone who needed help.


Thanks Pav..


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Those of you who haven’t sufficient privileges have discovered a glitch that I had. Northie can fix it for you if you ask him. It’s not you, honest.


Thanks @mikeyB.  @Northerner, can you fix my glitch, please?


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.1 here.

Going domestic appliance shopping this morning...we know how to have fun!


----------



## mikeyB

I hope you go equipped with the latest Which magazine, Bloden. It’s my bible, there’s a lot of rubbish out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I love domestic appliance shopping.  Like looking at the gadgets & gizmos on them.


----------



## Bloden

Mark Parrott said:


> I love domestic appliance shopping.  Like looking at the gadgets & gizmos on them.


You’re weird, hahaha.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> You’re weird, hahaha.


I have to say I'm afraid I'm with Mark, I love a new 'toy' to mess with, a few years ago we got a new floor steamer and I went absolutely mental with it the day it arrived, did all the floors, windows/frames skirting boards etc and wouldn't let my mum near it!  HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone has a good night
Really starting to get warmer here very quickly.

Accu-Chek say 4.8
At 5.04 am
Taken when up.
The lowest it has been for weeks, perhaps the warmer weather is taking effect.
Enjoy your day everyone.

_Begin each day as if it were on purpose.
- Mary Anne Radmacher_


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, haven't adjusted to the clock change yet, so still firmly asleep when the alarm went off, but I did get a rare 5.2!


Belated congrats on your House Special Robin


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning.


That's more like it Lorraine ~ Excellent So pleased for you that your bgls are lower and more consistent, well done you


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Odd being on the laptop as this is usually the day I'm a quick update on my phone and a catch up later, but I don't have to go out so early this week!
> A rather low 4.2 for me, think I might need to reduce the basal like NJ
> Anyways hope you all have a fab day!  xx


You're getting the hang if it at last Kaylz ~ you're almost a diabetic pro!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everyone has a good night
> Really starting to get warmer here very quickly.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 4.8
> At 5.04 am
> Taken when up.
> The lowest it has been for weeks, perhaps the warmer weather is taking effect.
> Enjoy your day everyone.
> _
> Winning isn't everything, but wanting to win is.
> - Vince Lombardi_
> 
> View attachment 7496 View attachment 7498 View attachment 7499


Once again lovely pics Vince, thanks for sharing I love the first one


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Once again lovely pics Vince, thanks for sharing I love the first one


Yesterday lunchtime walk WL, beautiful sunny day


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh the joys of insomnia, NOT! 
What is this crazy looking thing called?⬇️

HAPPY WEDNESDAY FRIENDS.
Hope you all have the numbers you want ~ or better still ~ how about we each produce a House Special today ~ now that would go down in the history book of diabetes if the entire forum produced a 5.2 Well, it was just a thought at this ungodly hour! Have a fab day everyone x
WL


----------



## Ljc

@Vince_UK . Beautiful pics. I love the first one too.

@wirralass , that was sneaky of you taking a pic of me before I saw Vince’s  beautiful pics.

A close to the wind 4.2 for me today till DP paid a visit.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> @Vince_UK . Beautiful pics. I love the first one too.
> 
> @wirralass , that was sneaky of you ,
> taking a pic of me before the beautiful pics that Vince shared put a smile on my face.
> 
> A close to the wind 4.2 for me today till DP paid a visit.


Thanks Lin
I am sure that is no way you but more a self portrait of the poster


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Lin
> I am sure that is no way you but more a self portrait of the poster


No it’s most definitely me


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

WL I love that chicken. 
8.4 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 on the libre and 5.4 from a finger bodge post cat. 

Congrats to our latest hero @Vince_UK 

Have a good day everyone. You are all heroes.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 10.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.7 on the libre and 5.4 from a finger bodge post cat.
> 
> Congrats to our latest hero @Vince_UK
> 
> Have a good day everyone. You are all heroes.


Thanks khskel


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, still beating the dawn phenom.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Tad on the chilly side today! Rather uncomfortable night for me as couldn't get my hip muscle comfy after yesterdays injection, odd part is it didn't even start hurting till I went to bed! 
Anyways a 5.8 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> I have to say I'm afraid I'm with Mark, I love a new 'toy' to mess with, a few years ago we got a new floor steamer and I went absolutely mental with it the day it arrived, did all the floors, windows/frames skirting boards etc and wouldn't let my mum near it!  HAHA x


Another weirdo, LOL.

Morning all. 11.8 here...oops, that’ll be the Chinese we had last night. But it was worth it... We went to a local Chinese cafe that’s always full of Chinese people. Luckily the menu had photos (cos the waitress didn’t really understand us 100%). The food was WOW and we gave ev1 a larf with our chopstick-handling technique. I’m deffo going back...but with more insulin pens, haha.


----------



## New-journey

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks @mikeyB.  @Northerner, can you fix my glitch, please?


And for me too!


----------



## New-journey

God morning 4.3 after a huge feast last night with my friends, waiting for reduced basal to change my waking number. That reminds me, I have not had a appointment for the cancelled appontment for my new  consultant  on the first snow day. I will ring them this morning.
Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> God morning 4.3 after a huge feast last night with my friends, waiting for reduced basal to change my waking number. That reminds me, I have not had a appointment for the cancelled appontment for my new  consultant  on the first snow day. I will ring them this morning.
> Happy Wednesday all.


Hope they manage to sort you out with something quite soon! Good luck  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning. 11.2 for me today. Bloods went nuts yesterday peaking at 22 so I’m glad to be back nearer single figures.
Diabetes team want me running 6-12 anyway for now as they’ve said a hypo is the very last thing I need.


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Morning. 11.2 for me today. Bloods went nuts yesterday peaking at 22 so I’m glad to be back nearer single figures.
> Diabetes team want me running 6-12 anyway for now as they’ve said a hypo is the very last thing I need.


Wouldn't be too concerned my lovely, you've got a lot going on so it wouldn't be expected of you, how are you and Nate doing today? Hope he is growing stronger (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning. 11.2 for me today. Bloods went nuts yesterday peaking at 22 so I’m glad to be back nearer single figures.
> Diabetes team want me running 6-12 anyway for now as they’ve said a hypo is the very last thing I need.


I was just wondering how you were doing, hope they are taking great care of you. Sending hugs


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me today. Last day in work for 5 days. Busy weekend ahead of me. So if I'm not about, don't panic! Going to see a band tonight called Black Water County, day in London tomorrow, out to a friends house for dinner good Friday, out for dinner then seeing Kim Wilde Saturday, depending on weather out for the day sunday then meeting friends for dinner sunday evening, relax on Monday (hopefully!).


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Going to see a band tonight called Black Water County, day in London tomorrow, out to a friends house for dinner good Friday, out for dinner then seeing Kim Wilde Saturday, depending on weather out for the day sunday then meeting friends for dinner sunday evening, relax on Monday (hopefully!).



That sounds nice. We're going to Aberdeen next weekend. Saturday night, will go to see Silver City Soul Review. 
I wish there was a Tea Dance, though. Doors open at 8:30 pm. Will I stay awake??


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 for me this morning


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Wouldn't be too concerned my lovely, you've got a lot going on so it wouldn't be expected of you, how are you and Nate doing today? Hope he is growing stronger (((hugs))) xxx





New-journey said:


> I was just wondering how you were doing, hope they are taking great care of you. Sending hugs



I’m doing ok thanks. I overdid it yesterday so my pain isn’t great but I have an appointment at 11 to see someone for post surgery update so can talk to them then.
Nate doing ok, we were given positive reassurance this morning but likely to be here for 7-10 days which is somewhat of a nightmare as it’s my other little boys birthday next week. 
Anyway one day at a time right. X


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> I also want to send congratulations to @Vince_UK for his 'hero of the month' accolade.  I'm confused though as to why I don't have sufficient privileges to post in that forum.


How strange! I will look into it @Mark Parrott


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> I’m doing ok thanks. I overdid it yesterday so my pain isn’t great but I have an appointment at 11 to see someone for post surgery update so can talk to them then.
> Nate doing ok, we were given positive reassurance this morning but likely to be here for 7-10 days which is somewhat of a nightmare as it’s my other little boys birthday next week.
> Anyway one day at a time right. X


Hope you are all out before the birthday {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> I’m doing ok thanks. I overdid it yesterday so my pain isn’t great but I have an appointment at 11 to see someone for post surgery update so can talk to them then.
> Nate doing ok, we were given positive reassurance this morning but likely to be here for 7-10 days which is somewhat of a nightmare as it’s my other little boys birthday next week.
> Anyway one day at a time right. X


Glad to hear that he is doing ok and he's in the best place, not so good that its going to be such a long stay, yep hun one day at a time but we're all here for you, you take it easy now! xx


----------



## mikeyB

4.8 for me this morning. Just off to have a shower and install a fresh Libre sensor, now that the reader and phone are fully charged. 

When I was a kid, all this kit would be science fiction. Now we just get irritated when it doesn’t work properly. You never saw Captain Kirk look at his communicator and say “Hurry up, I’ve hardly any battery left”. And still get a signal inside a cave.


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY WEDNESDAY FRIENDS
Yesterday's bg was 5.9 @ 06.44am having not slept at all.
Today's bg @ 03.55am was 6.6 just prior to finally falling asleep! I don't know for how much longer I can suffer insomnia ~ its really getting me down and making me depressed and no matter what I do to try to knock it on its head, I still can't find a solution. I don't want to resort to sleeping meds. Oh happy days! (Nights!)
Anyway folks I hope the sun is shining in your neck of the woods as it is here and that you're enjoying your Wednesday. Take care and be kind to yourselves.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Lin
> I am sure that is no way you but more a self portrait of the poster


Oi you! Actually I thought it was more reminiscent of our man in Shanghai specifically because of what it's holding in its' right hand!(No pun intended of course!)


----------



## Wirrallass

SadhbhFiadh said:


> WL I love that chicken.
> 8.4 for me.


Oh is that what it is Sadhbh Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> @Vince_UK . Beautiful pics. I love the first one too.
> 
> @wirralass , that was sneaky of you taking a pic of me before I saw Vince’s  beautiful pics.
> 
> A close to the wind 4.2 for me today till DP paid a visit.


Haha! Your post reminds me of a conversation between @Bubbsie and myself about reflections in mirrors ~ ie. At the bottom of her stairs!!! Do you recall it Bubbsie! It was hilarious


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> No it’s most definitely me


So you look like that in the mornings too Ljc?! Do what I do to lessen the impact ~ put on a little makeup before you look in the mirror first thing in the morning


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.7 on the libre and 5.4 from a finger bodge post cat.
> 
> Congrats to our latest hero @Vince_UK
> 
> Have a good day everyone. You are all heroes.


Thank you khskel and your comment includes your good self too


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone wakes refreshed
27C here at lunchtime yesterday.

Accu-Chek say 5.2
At 5.27 am
Taken when up.
First time that has happened since last year also during warmer weather here.
Wishing everyone a trouble free day.

_We don't stop playing because we grow old;
 we grow old because we stop playing.
- George Bernard Shaw_


----------



## Heath o

8.2 yippee going down


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Haha! Your post reminds me of a conversation between @Bubbsie and myself about reflections in mirrors ~ ie. At the bottom of her stairs!!! Do you recall it Bubbsie! It was hilarious


Yes I remember that one


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone wakes refreshed
> 27C here at lunchtime yesterday.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.2
> At 5.27 am
> Taken when up.
> First time that has happened since last year also during warmer weather here.
> Wishing everyone a trouble free day.
> 
> _We don't stop playing because we grow old;
> we grow old because we stop playing.
> - George Bernard Shaw_
> View attachment 7518 View attachment 7519


Congrats on the HS.


----------



## Ljc

Heath o said:


> 8.2 yippee going down


@Heath o .The waking one is often the hardest and last one to start going down, so your doing real well.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> So you look like that in the mornings too Ljc?! Do what I do to lessen the impact ~ put on a little makeup before you look in the mirror first thing in the morning


That made me laugh Thank you, if I tried that I’d end up with lippy up my nose or worse


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Hope the DF and the DP stays away from you all.
Woke to 6.5 after deafeating a midnight 2.8 that needed three  150 ml  cans of coke.  The biscuit tin seems to have emptied itself this morning, no idea how that happened


----------



## khskel

Morning all. What a strange night. Went to bed a respectable 5.8 by midnight up to 11ish, bounced around there for an hour or so the steadily down to a waking 5.4 and a post cat finger prick of 4.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
@Vince_UK congratulations on the HS 
Cold start to the day and doesn't look like its thinking about brightening up either, never mind Monday was a nice day so here 1 day out of 4 aint bad haha
Anyways its a 4.4 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, my waking number has finally caught up with the clock change.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Thank You  @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Well Thank You  @Kaylz


No problem my dear  x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 and I got a  appointment for in May to see my consultant, success.
It is a day for buying Easter eggs for my three daughters (maybe a little work) and then the fun begins.  
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre said 6.5 (forgot to prick my finger!).

Still sending positive thoughts your way @grainger.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I finally landed on a 5.3 this morning after being the boomerang kid going from 2.3 before bed to 11.4 in the night. I think I've given all the numbers on my meter a work out 

Calm, stable numbers for the day ahead please. 

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. I don't measure now, it was driving me daft (dafter) and so I stopped, plus I was fed-up of forking out. I'm going to my sisters tomorrow and will measure there and update. I'm sure y'all are agog to know. 

Off topic: Stitch, I've finished the book you kindly sent me, Mike Love's biog 'Good Vibrations' which I thoroughly enjoyed. Would you like it back or would anybody else on here like to read it? I will send it no probs, otherwise I'll take it to the charity shop. My inclination is to keep all books, but family are beginning to panic "DON'T BUY ANY MORE BOOKS!"


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto great to see you around again! Will it be a regular thing or just a quick visit? I hope you are keeping well!!  xx


----------



## Ditto

Well I just wanted to talk to Stitch!  I've been laying low lately (you can't beat a bit of alliteration!) but it's nice to be back occasionally. I'm keeping very well apart from the stone I put on at Christmas. Blah! Plus my eyes have been blurry and I've to go Specsavers for my second diabetic eye test. Must get that sorted. It's great to see y'all are doing well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone wakes refreshed
> 27C here at lunchtime yesterday.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.2
> At 5.27 am
> Taken when up.
> First time that has happened since last year also during warmer weather here.
> Wishing everyone a trouble free day.
> 
> _We don't stop playing because we grow old;
> we grow old because we stop playing.
> - George Bernard Shaw_
> View attachment 7518 View attachment 7519


Congrats on your HSpeshie Vince


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone wakes refreshed
> 27C here at lunchtime yesterday.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.2
> At 5.27 am
> Taken when up.
> First time that has happened since last year also during warmer weather here.
> Wishing everyone a trouble free day.
> 
> _We don't stop playing because we grow old;
> we grow old because we stop playing.
> - George Bernard Shaw_
> View attachment 7518 View attachment 7519


Beautiful colours Vince, thanks for sharing
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  I finally landed on a 5.3 this morning after being the boomerang kid going from 2.3 before bed to 11.4 in the night. I think I've given all the numbers on my meter a work out
> 
> Calm, stable numbers for the day ahead please.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day


Thank you Flower ~ hope you've had a better day today. Wrap up that boomerang well & truly with layers of brown paper & parcel tape and shove it in the nearest post box with a note stuck on it *No return*


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit later 6.6. Was taken first thing this morning I promise


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Good day to everyone.

Accu-Chek say 5.5
At  5.34 am
Taken when up.

Wishing everyone a good day.
Happy Easter to Everyone.


_Follow what you are genuinely passionate about
 and let that guide you to your destination.
- Diane Sawyer_


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Bit later 6.6. Was taken first thing this morning I promise


Wow Lorraine thats another excellent number~ looks like your new medication is playing a big part here, bet you're pleased.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Well I just wanted to talk to Stitch!  I've been laying low lately (you can't beat a bit of alliteration!) but it's nice to be back occasionally. I'm keeping very well apart from the stone I put on at Christmas. Blah! Plus my eyes have been blurry and I've to go Specsavers for my second diabetic eye test. Must get that sorted. It's great to see y'all are doing well.


Lovely to see 'our Ditto' back ~ looking forward to reading more of your posts Ditto which are written with pure honesty and humour x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Lovely to see 'our Ditto' back ~ looking forward to reading more of your posts Ditto which are written with pure honesty and humour x


Absolutely true WL


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS ~ HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY
It's been a long week for some of us but we have the long weekend to recuperate Wishing you all a very happy Easter. Enjoy those chocolate chucky eggs if you dare!! xxx


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> Well I just wanted to talk to Stitch!  I've been laying low lately (you can't beat a bit of alliteration!) but it's nice to be back occasionally. I'm keeping very well apart from the stone I put on at Christmas. Blah! Plus my eyes have been blurry and I've to go Specsavers for my second diabetic eye test. Must get that sorted. It's great to see y'all are doing well.


Hi Ditto, glad you enjoyed it. If no one else wants it feel free to take it to your local charity shop. X


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I don't measure now, it was driving me daft (dafter) and so I stopped, plus I was fed-up of forking out. I'm going to my sisters tomorrow and will measure there and update. I'm sure y'all are agog to know.
> 
> Off topic: Stitch, I've finished the book you kindly sent me, Mike Love's biog 'Good Vibrations' which I thoroughly enjoyed. Would you like it back or would anybody else on here like to read it? I will send it no probs, otherwise I'll take it to the charity shop. My inclination is to keep all books, but family are beginning to panic "DON'T BUY ANY MORE BOOKS!"



@Ditto , it’s a lovely supprise to see your post . I’ve missed you.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning and happy good Friday all, a 9.9 for me today. Enjoying my extended weekend off work. Gig was great Wednesday evening, then we went to the Imperial War Museum in London yesterday. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

@Vince_UK , lovely pics. and @wirralass , I loved that Easter bunny .
They cheered me up no end


----------



## Ljc

Sounds like you had a good time Stitch.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Happy Easter .Hope you all have a good day .


----------



## Ljc

Woke up feeling orrible and to a nasty 9.7
I can’t get warm and I just want to sleep, so it looks like something is brewing. .

I’ve been reducing my basal again as been having a few lows and my Libre has helped me head me head off some .  I’m now down to 7.5 units from 9.0 ( when I first went onto basal it was 20 units )  hope this means summer is on its way.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Woke up feeling orrible and to a nasty 9.7
> I can’t get warm and I just want to sleep, so it looks like something is brewing. .
> 
> I’ve been reducing my basal again as been having a few lows and my Libre has helped me head me head off some .  I’m now down to 7.5 units from 9.0 ( when I first went onto basal it was 20 units )  hope this means summer is on its way.


Oh Lordy Ljc really hope you're not sickening for anything ~ keep yourself warm and hydrated and hope you feel more yourself pretty soon x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.7 this morning.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  No waking tests for me at the mo.  Having a break.  Off to the mum-in-law's in Brid for the weekend.  Have a good Easter, everyone.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me. No Easter holidays for me, but lazy weekend planned, planting flowers, weather permittind


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning everyone 
@Carolg no flower planting would be going on here today, its absolutely pouring down! 
5.2 for me this morning, and I'm wrapping up on the sofa as its freezing!
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone
> @Carolg no flower planting would be going on here today, its absolutely pouring down!
> 5.2 for me this morning, and I'm wrapping up on the sofa as its freezing!
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Not warm here either. Working up to hot shower then out the door to work


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 and a lovely flat line over night. Shame about the 3.6 half an hour later. Dextrose tablets are not my favourite breakfast. Such are the joys of diabetes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Not too shabby considering I had to correct a 15.3 at bedtime last night. Note to self. if you're going to have a pie for tea, and decide to do a split Bolus, remember to do the second half of it!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Not too shabby considering I had to correct a 15.3 at bedtime last night. Note to self. if you're going to have a pie for tea, and decide to do a split Bolus, remember to do the second half of it!


 xx


----------



## New-journey

Congrats @Kaylz on your HS, did you reduce your basal? 
5 for me this sunny spring morning, well slight exaggeration, it's freezing here.
Happy Good Friday to all.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Congrats @Kaylz on your HS, did you reduce your basal?
> 5 for me this sunny spring morning, well slight exaggeration, it's freezing here.
> Happy Good Friday to all.


Errm I have to admit I haven't! I've gone down the eat more when too low to go to bed route instead 
Its freezing here too so I know how you feel, we've had the heating on for an hour but will no doubt need it back on later  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Errm I have to admit I haven't! I've gone down the eat more when too low to go to bed route instead
> Its freezing here too so I know how you feel, we've had the heating on for an hour but will no doubt need it back on later  xx


Well it's working for you! I had to eat at bedtime last night too as was 3.9, did check in night and was in the 5's.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Well it's working for you! I had to eat at bedtime last night too as was 3.9, did check in night and was in the 5's.


It was an option I was given way back when it first started, it might help put a bit of weight on so that's why I'm opting for that rather than reducing the Tresiba for now, wow seems like a day for it yesterday, I was 4.1 when I tested at bed time, what do you use as your snack of choice? xx


----------



## Bloden

Hiya Ditto. Great to have you back.

Morning ev1. 9.7 here - should’ve had that correction dose after all. Oh well.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> It was an option I was given way back when it first started, it might help put a bit of weight on so that's why I'm opting for that rather than reducing the Tresiba for now, wow seems like a day for it yesterday, I was 4.1 when I tested at bed time, what do you use as your snack of choice? xx


Good pla. With me it depends on what is in the house, last night crackers with almond butter.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone
> @Carolg no flower planting would be going on here today, its absolutely pouring down!
> 5.2 for me this morning, and I'm wrapping up on the sofa as its freezing!
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Congratulations on the HS! 

 

6.3 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good pla. With me it depends on what is in the house, last night crackers with almond butter.


Oooh that sounds lovely! I keep vanilla Viennese thins in specifically for my bed time snack!! haha x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, folks. Lovely day here, but not warm. 

6.1 for me after grossing out on scampi and king prawns in a creamy sauce on Tagliatelle. Thank goodness for insulin.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Good morning everyone
> @Carolg no flower planting would be going on here today, its absolutely pouring down!
> 5.2 for me this morning, and I'm wrapping up on the sofa as its freezing!
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Congrats on your House Speshy Kaylz ~ they're coming more frequently now aren't they


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Congrats on your House Speshy Kaylz ~ they're coming more frequently now aren't they
> View attachment 7550


I wouldn't say that, been waking in the 4's a lot recently! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...late start for me...woke to a 4.7...I  could feel imperiously smug with that...no point...tomorrow is another day & you never know what diabetes has in store...never a good idea to tempt fate or get complacent.


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Wow Lorraine thats another excellent number~ looks like your new medication is playing a big part here, bet you're pleased.


Yes it is. But today figure is 5.5 my lowest ever waking figure since diagnosis. I am also trying for wife of the year award. Hubby said no to me buying him an Easter egg, so I asked my daughter to get him one (I gave her the money) and to say it is from the grandchildren.

Hi Ditto lovely to see you around. @Stitch I love the the Imperial War Museum. @ Wirralass love the Easter bunny but might have to eat him as no choc or hot cross buns for me


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Yes it is. But today figure is 5.5 my lowest ever waking figure since diagnosis. I am also trying for wife of the year award. Hubby said no to me buying him an Easter egg, so I asked my daughter to get him one (I gave her the money) and to say it is from the grandchildren.
> 
> Hi Ditto lovely to see you around. @Stitch I love the the Imperial War Museum. @ Wirralass love the Easter bunny but might have to eat him as no choc or hot cross buns for me


Thanks Lorraine. Wow 5.5 ~ I mean 5.5 wow again ~ you deserve an Oscar. Your numbers are better than mine ~ I think I'll ask my GP to prescribe the same med that your taking 
You can eat the Easter Bunny if you can catch it! It is rather cute isn't it
WL


----------



## grainger

Morning all. I was 6.4 this morning, have since crept up with food etc to 11 but I’m slowly adjusting and making progress - aim by next week to be back in single figures for most of the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Congrat AGAIN @Kaylz on the HS


----------



## Grannylorraine

Vince_UK said:


> Congrat AGAIN @Kaylz on the HS


Sorry being s bit thick here what us a house special, I am guessing nothing to do with wine.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry being s bit thick here what us a house special, I am guessing nothing to do with wine.


Round here a house special is a waking reading of 5.2 xx


----------



## Ditto

> glad you enjoyed it. If no one else wants it feel free to take it to your local charity shop. X


Thought it was excellent, kept me gripped nightly. I shall take it charity shop then if nobody else wants it. Thanks Stitch. 

Hello all. Thank you for the welcome backs, that's really nice, I'm quite overcome. 

I measured today around half one-ish, the first time in months, after breakfast at half nine, and a bus ride/schlep round the shops...4.1! I thought that was a bit low so I ate a lot to make up. Good excuse.  It doesn't take much to get my jaws moving.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto what type of book is it? My mum reads a lot xx


----------



## Ditto

It's Mike Love's biography; the Beach Boys. A lot of music stuff in it which I'd usually find boring but I was still interested. Enjoyed it.  I do have tons of other books your Mum might like if you can see my ebay. I don't charge friends!  I take loads of books to charity shop as well. I get a lot from the library, only 10p so I pay it forward. I'm janetelizabethbird1953 on there.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> View attachment 7564 It's Mike Love's biography; the Beach Boys. A lot of music stuff in it which I'd usually find boring but I was still interested. Enjoyed it.  I do have tons of other books your Mum might like if you can see my ebay. I don't charge friends!  I take loads of books to charity shop as well. I get a lot from the library, only 10p so I pay it forward. I'm janetelizabethbird1953 on there.


Ah she wouldn't be interested in that one, she's into thrillers and that, me I like true stories, I will take a look at eBay in the morning if that's ok with you? xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Thought it was excellent, kept me gripped nightly. I shall take it charity shop then if nobody else wants it. Thanks Stitch.
> 
> Hello all. Thank you for the welcome backs, that's really nice, I'm quite overcome.
> 
> I measured today around half one-ish, the first time in months, after breakfast at half nine, and a bus ride/schlep round the shops...4.1! I thought that was a bit low so I ate a lot to make up. Good excuse.  It doesn't take much to get my jaws moving.


Got me laughing again @Ditto. I do so love your posts. "Schlep" such a wonderful word.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend so far.

Accu-Chek say 5.2
At 4.14 am
Taken when up.
Phone calls, got up, stayed up, coffee, feline play time.


Wishing everyone a Very Happy Easter and not to many choccy eggs.


_If we would guide by the light of reason we must let our minds be bold.
- Louis D. Brandeis
  _


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry being s bit thick here what us a house special, I am guessing nothing to do with wine.


Last year I had to ask the same question myself.


----------



## Ljc

A nice HS Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> View attachment 7585A nice HS Vince View attachment 7588


Love this Accu-Chek meter lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Thought it was excellent, kept me gripped nightly. I shall take it charity shop then if nobody else wants it. Thanks Stitch.
> 
> Hello all. Thank you for the welcome backs, that's really nice, I'm quite overcome.
> 
> I measured today around half one-ish, the first time in months, after breakfast at half nine, and a bus ride/schlep round the shops...4.1! I thought that was a bit low so I ate a lot to make up. Good excuse.  It doesn't take much to get my jaws moving.


Great to see you've returned to the fold Ditto ~ I've really missed you and your posts as you are a significent and popular member of this forum. I understand your reasons to step back for a while but during this time I missed your usual cheerful yet meaningful posts which I consider is _your _contribution to help keep this forum functioning. Welcome back hun x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS ~ HAPPY EASTER SATURDAY




Hope you get those numbers spot on today x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a lovely day with good numbers.
@wirralass , Thanks , your video really made me smile. 

A slightly better 6.8 today. I’m slipping back under the duvet to try and get warm.


----------



## Brando77

6.2 Ticketty-Boo, hope you have a great day and me too!


----------



## Edgar

8.2 this morning. Passover's started so no bread for a week. Results could be interesting.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

8.0 this morning.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...late start for me...woke to a 4.7...I  could feel imperiously smug with that...no point...tomorrow is another day & you never know what diabetes has in store...never a good idea to tempt fate or get complacent.



You are so right. But I hope you enjoyed the moment @Bubbsie !! 
I'd give my eye teeth for a waking reading below 5. I'm delighted when it's below 7! My husband has lost all his extra weight, his morning readings are always below 6.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

wirralass said:


> Thanks Lorraine. Wow 5.5 ~ I mean 5.5 wow again ~ you deserve an Oscar. Your numbers are better than mine ~ I think I'll ask my GP to prescribe the same med that your taking
> You can eat the Easter Bunny if you can catch it! It is rather cute isn't it
> WL



It's the extra exercise, too. Baking and cooking and shopping really is a lot of hard work.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Chilly and wet here yet again 
Congrats on the HS @Vince_UK 
It's a biscuit induced 5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> You are so right. But I hope you enjoyed the moment @Bubbsie !!
> I'd give my eye teeth for a waking reading below 5. I'm delighted when it's below 7! My husband has lost all his extra weight, his morning readings are always below 6.


Thank you Sadhbh I did...taken me some time to get to this point almost two years since diagnosis...often start under 5 but not so focused on the waking numbers per se...start with 5's...some days a 6...which is fine for me...I now concentrate on my overall numbers throughout the day...sometimes we can place a little too much reliance on that waking figure alone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you Sadhbh I did...taken me some time to get to this point almost two years since diagnosis...often start under 5 but not so focused on the waking numbers per se...start with 5's...some days a 6...which is fine for me...I now concentrate on my overall numbers throughout the day...sometimes we can place a little too much reliance on that waking figure alone.





SadhbhFiadh said:


> You are so right. But I hope you enjoyed the moment @Bubbsie !!
> I'd give my eye teeth for a waking reading below 5. I'm delighted when it's below 7! My husband has lost all his extra weight, his morning readings are always below 6.


I am happy just to wake up lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am happy just to wake up lol


At the moment I get what you mean!! x


----------



## grainger

Morning all.
6.5 here today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> It's the extra exercise, too. Baking and cooking and shopping really is a lot of hard work.


I can volunteer to help with the eating if that will ease your load @SadhbhFiadh


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am happy just to wake up lol


As long as I can make my way to the kitchen...get that kettle on...make the coffee (which I'm not giving up either)...that'll do for me


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> As long as I can make my way to the kitchen...get that kettle on...make the coffee (which I'm not giving up either)...that'll do for me


I set my coffee maker to automatic lol Don't even have too worry about turning it on.


----------



## khskel

A very steady but slightly higher than normal 7.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.8 and ate a huge hot cross bun yesterday in a cafe, went up to 12.8 but came down within three hours  so will be a yearly treat, utterly delicious. Usually gluten free and low carb, what is happening to me!
Happy Saturday to all..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I set my coffee maker to automatic lol Don't even have too worry about turning it on.


Had one of those Vince...dispensed with it...the whole morning coffee ritual is so  important for me...opening the airtight jar...that smell...waiting for it to brew...the aroma...then that first sip...hmmmn...can't beat it


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Had one of those Vince...dispensed with it...the whole morning coffee ritual is so  important for me...opening the airtight jar...that smell...waiting for it to brew...the aroma...then that first sip...hmmmn...can't beat it


The smell is wafting through the place as I walk through to the kitchen Hmmmm No need to wait lol


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Had one of those Vince...dispensed with it...the whole morning coffee ritual is so  important for me...opening the airtight jar...that smell...waiting for it to brew...the aroma...then that first sip...hmmmn...can't beat it


I totally agree with this!! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I totally agree with this!! haha xx



I smell a conspiracy


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I smell a conspiracy


Really? We're just smelling fresh coffee  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Really? We're just smelling fresh coffee  xx


Yeah Yeah heard it all now


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I totally agree with this!! haha xx


Kaylz... I have every kind of coffee maker you could think of...from the professional ones that spit & hiss steam at you...make all the right noises...to a series of filter machines...percolaters...my favoured option...my trusty old stainless steel cafetiere...had it for years...makes me smile with anticipation every time I use it


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz... I have every kind of coffee maker you could think of...from the professional ones that spit & hiss steam at you...make all the right noises...to a series of filter machines...percolaters...my favoured option...my trusty old stainless steel cafetiere...had it for years...makes me smile with anticipation every time I use it


Antiques Roadshow


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Really? We're just smelling fresh coffee  xx


OOh...on the ball this morning Kaylz...witty...sharp...en pointe...made me laugh...so Vince...what do ya' say to that?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Edgar said:


> 8.2 this morning. Passover's started so no bread for a week. Results could be interesting.


Yes will be interesting to see your results after Passover.  As for me a disappointing 6, never thought I would be saying I was disappointed with a 6.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.8 and ate a huge hot cross bun yesterday in a cafe, went up to 12.8 but came down within three hours  so will be a yearly treat, utterly delicious. Usually gluten free and low carb, what is happening to me!
> Happy Saturday to all..


Wow get you! lol, wouldn't even have a hot cross bun near me, never been able to stand the things, although some of the ones different places do every year do sound appealing! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...on the ball this morning Kaylz...witty...sharp...en pointe...made me laugh...so Vince...what do ya' say to that?


I am off to take a shower before I go for dinner later so I will contemplate the meaning of life, and it isn't 42, in the shower and think of a suitable defense


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Antiques Roadshow


Vince...my estimation of you was kindly...erudite...gallant...gentlemanly...fair/objective...now?...I'm devastated.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.8 and ate a huge hot cross bun yesterday in a cafe, went up to 12.8 but came down within three hours  so will be a yearly treat, utterly delicious. Usually gluten free and low carb, what is happening to me!
> Happy Saturday to all..


Good for you NJ...and why not  occasionally!.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Wow get you! lol, wouldn't even have a hot cross bun near me, never been able to stand the things, although some of the ones different places do every year do sound appealing! haha xx


And I had  no idea of the carb content, threw caution out of the window, just guessed from the Salisbury's one, think it might have been double that!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...my estimation of you was kindly...erudite...gallant...gentlemanly...fair/objective...now?...I'm devastated.


Might be worth a few quid, you never know. Georgian is it? Early Victorian? Possibly even late Iron Age


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Might be worth a few quid, you never know. Georgian is it? Early Victorian? Possibly even late Iron Age


Vince...puzzled...does that question relate to your age/...your attitude?...your outlook?...or your lifestyle?...ps...you forgot to mention Ice Age...honestly if you're meaning to do a hatchet job (figure of speech only)...finish the job properly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...puzzled...does that question relate to your age/...your attitude?...your outlook?...or your lifestyle?...ps...you forgot to mention Ice Age...honestly if you're meaning to do a hatchet job (figure of speech only)...finish the job properly.


Just thinking aloud


----------



## Carolg

Out for tea last night with my friend. Share a bottle of wine and threw caution to the wing. Had ice cream sundae but without Oreo cookies in it. Had two mini Easter eggs and chocolate sauce. Well, now I’ve stopped drooling at the thought. BG 12.1. Och well, no other Easter egg and off to perhaps do battle with pharmacy. Closed yesterday when went to pick up pills, closed Monday and I am unexpectedly going away with work early Tuesday. Can nibble some pills to get right dose, but others run out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a 5.8 (see @SadhbhFiadh knew I should have said nowt yesterday)...puzzled...delivered all the Easter Eggs to their intended recipients...no more chocolate left in the house...apart from the mini Milky Way chocolate eggs I used to decorate the Easter cakes I made...oops


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Out for tea last night with my friend. Share a bottle of wine and threw caution to the wing. Had ice cream sundae but without Oreo cookies in it. Had two mini Easter eggs and chocolate sauce. Well, now I’ve stopped drooling at the thought. BG 12.1. Och well, no other Easter egg and off to perhaps do battle with pharmacy. Closed yesterday when went to pick up pills, closed Monday and I am unexpectedly going away with work early Tuesday. Can nibble some pills to get right dose, but others run out.


Chemist will be shut today too will they not? I would expect them to be anyway xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...woke to a 5.8 (see @SadhbhFiadh ..delivered all the Easter Eggs to their intended recipients...


Em..... Where's mine ??????


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Chemist will be shut today too will they not? I would expect them to be anyway xx


Just called them.open today and got my prescription ready. Whew what a relief.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Em..... Where's mine ??????


In July Vince...you'll get yours then...especially after the Antiques Road show comments...oh yes...you'll get yours alright...also planning to send glorious colour high definition photos of 'that meal' you wanted to avoid...I'm generous like that I am


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> On line it says high street Leven open, so am just getting up, and hoofing it to do battle. It’s a different branch but hopefully will give me an emergency supply


Ah right okies, good luck!! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here after firefighting an unexpected hypo at 1.30am. Did @pottersusan let the Diabetes Fairy escape from the kiln?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this morning.

Was furious last night after being sold ‘low sugar’ draft lemonade in our regular haunt and finding I was 8.8 when I got home! Nothing else to explain it. 
We know the server and she was genuinely convinced it’s low sugar but I’ve never had levels like this after a night out.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Amigo. I never drink draft soft drinks. If I can’t see the bottle, I don’t trust them. Mind you, if it had been full fat you’d have been higher, I would have thought. Oh well, not to worry. Today’s another day.

Anyway, I recovered consciousness with 4.9. Good enough, I suppose. Flat line all night, too.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Amigo. I never drink draft soft drinks. If I can’t see the bottle, I don’t trust them. Mind you, if it had been full fat you’d have been higher, I would have thought. Oh well, not to worry. Today’s another day.
> 
> Anyway, I recovered consciousness with 4.9. Good enough, I suppose. Flat line all night, too.



I never drink draft either Mike but I was sick of Diet Coke (the only other low sugar bottles they do). The barmaid who served us is diabetic herself so I doubt she’d have done it deliberately. 

Onwards and downwards


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, late posting but I was at 9.4 this morning. Off to see Kim Wilde in concert tonight. Should be good.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Afternoon all, late posting but I was at 9.4 this morning. Off to see Kim Wilde in concert tonight. Should be good.


Enjoy Stitch. I like Kim Wilde.


----------



## Alister

mostly between 6.1 & 7.1 - averaging around 6.4
just for comparison & tested my no diabetic partner last week & we were both 6.2


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Miss my Easter eggs 

Accu-Chek say 5.2
At 5.15 am
Taken when up.
Enjoy your day peeps

_As we light a path for others, we naturally light our own way.
- Mary Anne Radmacher

  _


----------



## Ljc

Another HS Vince .


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Another HS Vince .


I simply love this Accu_Chek meter lol  The Codefree gave a 5.8 it is in the bad books lol 
The same happened last year when I was here and it was warm weather using Accu-Chek. I had a run of 5.2's


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

7.4 this morning. Meal out today. I guess I should brush my hair for a change.
Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. No Easter egg for me today,  I decided to be good for a change .
Woke to a much better 5.7 after a wee correction for a 9.7 with a straight up arrow last night  all due to forgetting to bolus for my very late dinner. 

This bug or whatever it is  I’ve got is odd ,symptoms come and go I start to lose my voice, runny nose , chills, feel as though I’m going down with flu etc, then they clear up only to do several repeats  through the day. 
BGs are settling down though, so it looks like my body is winning the battle .
I’m going back under the duvet as it looks so inviting .
See you later


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...blew my 'get out of jail free' card last night on a tub of Haagen Dazs Pralines & Cream...whoops...friends/family for dinner today... was planning a diabetes amnesty...however...with the H/D incident...perhaps a more modest lunch (for me) is now on the cards/carbs...woke to a 5.6...lucky...relieved...grateful.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...blew my 'get out of jail free' card last night on a tub of Haagen Dazs Pralines & Cream...whoops...friends/family for dinner today... was planning a diabetes amnesty...however...with the H/D incident...perhaps a more modest lunch (for me) is now on the cards/carbs...woke to a 5.6...lucky...relieved...grateful.


I know a good lawyer if you need one


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I know a good lawyer if you need one


Thank god for that Vince...can you PM me their details...are they modestly priced?...if not add please add your account details to.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Thank god for that Vince...can you PM me their details...are they modestly priced?...if not add please add your account details too.


Got Gotti off a few times. That good enough? 
Cash only and no receipts


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Got Gotti off a few times. That good enough?
> Cash only and no receipts


Need a carb specialist Vince...are they familiar with 'I couldn't help it guv honest' defence?...do they have a franchise for Gluttony...what's their SRA number...I'll check them out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Names Cutler will let you have the details later


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Names Cutler will let you have the details later


Cutler...surely you mean your BUTLER...come @Kaylz ...you have see this typo...it's a gift.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Cutler...surely you mean your BUTLER...come @Kaylz ...you have see this typo...it's a gift.


Nope
Bruce Cutler.
He is a friend of mine or is it A friend of ours lol
That is subtle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Cutler


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just thinking aloud


Did it hurt...was it painful?


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Cutler...surely you mean your BUTLER...come @Kaylz ...you have see this typo...it's a gift.


So is yours Bubbsie 'you have see this typo' ???? People in glass houses.......


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> 7.4 this morning. Meal out today. I guess I should brush my hair for a change.
> Enjoy the sunshine


Similar here Sadhbh...I have to comb my hair too...guests for lunch...otherwise it's just pulled back & tied up...enjoy your meal hope the sun shines for you


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Did it hurt...was it painful?


excruciatingly so


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Nope
> Bruce Cutler.
> He is a friend of mine or it A friend of ours lol
> That is subtle
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Cutler


Oh Vince a lawyer with his own Wikipedia page...out of my league financially I'm afraid...I'm off to 'Bodge Em Fleece Em & leave Em' shortly...they seem to have availability at short  notice


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> So is yours Bubbsie 'you have see this typo' ???? People in glass houses.......


Well spotted Dave...are we even now?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Oh Vince a lawyer with his own Wikipedia page...out of my league financially I'm afraid...I'm off to 'Bodge Fleece Em & leave Em' shortly...they seem to have availability at short  notice


Same as one of my Brothers who is a plumber, aka affectionately as "Bodge It And Scarper". My Son gave him that moniker.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Well spotted Dave...are we even now?


When were we ever UNeven?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...blew my 'get out of jail free' card last night on a tub of Haagen Dazs Pralines & Cream...whoops...friends/family for dinner today... was planning a diabetes amnesty...however...with the H/D incident...perhaps a more modest lunch (for me) is now on the cards/carbs...woke to a 5.6...lucky...relieved...grateful.



We are going out for Easter dinner with friends. We aren't Christian, but we like the food. 
Easter eggs are ok, chocolate eggs are overwhelming!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Congrats on the HS @Vince_UK 
I'm also joining Vincent with a 5.2 
Hope you all have a lovely easter sunday guys!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Congratulations @Kaylz  on a HS.
And Thank You


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Congratulations @Kaylz  on a HS.
> And Thank You


Thank you! And no bother  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4,8, I have a big fun Easter family party later and my middle daughter has made the most delicious looking carrot cake, don't think I can risk eating it, well maybe a tiny slice!
Happy Easter everyone, however you are celebrating today. 
Congrats @Kaylz  and @Vince on your HS,


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4,8, I have a big fun Easter family party later and my middle daughter has made the most delicious looking carrot cake, don't think I can risk eating it, well maybe a tiny slice!
> Happy Easter everyone, however you are celebrating today.
> Congrats @Kaylz  and @Vince on your HS,


Ooooh sounds lovely, I haven't had carrot cake in years! Fancy sending me a slither? lol, have a lovely day NJ and thanks  xx


----------



## Kaylz

@SadhbhFiadh and @Bubbsie my hairs that short I shouldn't bloomin bother combing it! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> We are going out for Easter dinner with friends. We aren't Christian, but we like the food.
> Easter eggs are ok, chocolate eggs are overwhelming!


I'm avoiding Easter Eggs today Sadhbh...settling for a traditional roast dinner...looking forward to it...have a lovely day...don't be too overwhelmed by those eggs...perhaps a small one?...about to tackle one of the most difficult tasks of the day now...making myself presentable.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4,8, I have a big fun Easter family party later and my middle daughter has made the most delicious looking carrot cake, don't think I can risk eating it, well maybe a tiny slice!
> Happy Easter everyone, however you are celebrating today.
> Congrats @Kaylz  and @Vince on your HS,


No such thing as a tiny slice in this house NJ...enjoy it.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> I'm avoiding Easter Eggs today Sadhbh...settling for a traditional roast dinner...looking forward to it...have a lovely day...don't be too overwhelmed by those eggs...perhaps a small one?...about to tackle one of the most difficult tasks of the day now...making myself presentable.


That should only take a couple of minutes then


----------



## khskel

Morning all and happy Easter to everyone..
5.8 for me thanks to a couple of early hours dextrose tablets.  5.0 post cats so better not leave breakfast too long.

Have a good day whatever your plans are.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> @SadhbhFiadh and @Bubbsie my hairs that short I shouldn't bloomin bother combing it! haha xx



One of my friends goes to a barber every 3 months. She says it's cheap as chips and good banter.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Ooooh sounds lovely, I haven't had carrot cake in years! Fancy sending me a slither? lol, have a lovely day NJ and thanks  xx


I just thought I would see how many carbs, only 87.9 in 100 grams, it is Mary Berry's one. Maybe too many for us to cope with?! I will be sending you one over!


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> That should only take a couple of minutes then


Ambiguity there Davein?...taking the positive from it...taking the compliment...feeling magnanimous this Easter Sunday...a day of peace & harmony


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I just thought I would see how many carbs, only 87.9 in 100 grams, it is Mary Berry's one. Maybe too many for us to cope with?! I will be sending you one over!


OMG...I blame Mary berry entirely


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> One of my friends goes to a barber every 3 months. She says it's cheap as chips and good banter.


I get a mobile hairdresser from the next town, £10 a cut and she's fab! The back and one side of my head is a number 3 so my mum just goes over it every couple of weeks lol xx


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Ambiguity there Davein?...taking the positive from it...taking the compliment...feeling magnanimous this Easter Sunday...a day of peace & harmony


!00% compliment Bubbsie,  I've never fathomed out why the female sex take hours to get ready when they already have natural beauty  and besides I notice you inhabit Bedfordshire and I still have property there so I naturally respect fellow Bedfordians


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> I just thought I would see how many carbs, only 87.9 in 100 grams, it is Mary Berry's one. Maybe too many for us to cope with?! I will be sending you one over!


Don't forget to include in the food parcel @wirralass  is organising for this exiled pensioner


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> One of my friends goes to a barber every 3 months. She says it's cheap as chips and good banter.


There is a barber in the centre of Newcastle in the Grainger Market that is full of lady customers


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Don't forget to include in the food parcel @wirralass  is organising for this exiled pensioner


OK, 1 or 2 slices?


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> OK, 1 or 2 slices?


SLICES?
What is a slice? I was meaning a whole cake 
Vince doesn't do slices


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I just thought I would see how many carbs, only 87.9 in 100 grams, it is Mary Berry's one. Maybe too many for us to cope with?! I will be sending you one over!


 Tesco Finest and Sainsbury's are only around 51g per 100g!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> !00% compliment Bubbsie,  I've never fathomed out why the female sex take hours to get ready when they already have natural beauty  and besides I notice you inhabit Bedfordshire and I still have property there so I naturally respect fellow Bedfordians


----------



## Kaylz

OOhh just found Tesco Finest Free From Carrot Cake at on 43.33g per 100g!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> !00% compliment Bubbsie,  I've never fathomed out why the female sex take hours to get ready when they already have natural beauty  and besides I notice you inhabit Bedfordshire and I still have property there so I naturally respect fellow Bedfordians


Davein...you've redeemed yourself.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me this morning. Had a great time seeing Kim Wilde last night. Now on our way to Thetford in Norfolk for the grand opening day at the Charles Burrell museum. A day of steam and traction engines.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> OOhh just found Tesco Finest Free From Carrot Cake at on 43.33g per 100g!! xx


Fantastic, Would you try it, just so we can all benefit?


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A shocking 17.0 for me today - wtf?!


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> SLICES?
> What is a slice? I was meaning a whole cake
> Vince doesn't do slices


You would have my middle daughter to face, and she can be terrifying!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Fantastic, Would you try it, just so we can all benefit?


Afraid not, 1 - I cant afford it and 2 - I'm not keen on sweet things anymore so wouldn't spend the money in case I didn't like it xx


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> You would have my middle daughter to face, and she can be terrifying!


I surrender in advance


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Afraid not, 1 - I cant afford it and 2 - I'm not keen on sweet things anymore so wouldn't spend the money in case I didn't like it xx


Well, it will have to be me then!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Well, it will have to be me then!


 sorry lol xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Kaylz said:


> I get a mobile hairdresser from the next town, £10 a cut and she's fab! The back and one side of my head is a number 3 so my mum just goes over it every couple of weeks lol xx



#3!! I cut John's on #2. Hairdresser here, just a trim: £7. Barber £4. Wife £0
  Although my son uses #3, he sits on the floor with his legs crossed and a towel on his lap and cuts his own hair! That amazes me.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me this morning. Had a great time seeing Kim Wilde last night. Now on our way to Thetford in Norfolk for the grand opening day at the Charles Burrell museum. A day of steam and traction engines.


outside of Glasgow? Is that the same?


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> #3!! I cut John's on #2. Hairdresser here, just a trim: £7. Barber £4. Wife £0
> Although my son uses #3, he sits on the floor with his legs crossed and a towel on his lap and cuts his own hair! That amazes me.


I could have mine done for nothing as my mother in law is a qualified hairdresser that used to own her own shop but she's too busy for me to bother her haha xx


----------



## Stitch147

SadhbhFiadh said:


> outside of Glasgow? Is that the same?


Not going as far as Glasgow! We're only going as far as Norfolk.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I surrender in advance


Wuss


----------



## Grannylorraine

An annoying 6.5. For me this morning.  I am lucky my daughter is a mobile hairdresser as well as the flower girl in Tesco's. I do pay her though but get discount


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Morning all. A shocking 17.0 for me today - wtf?!



Oh ouch grainger! Wonder what happened there?
I’m complaining enough about a 7.5 but did have a very sickly chocolate tiffin in Costa. Never again!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Wuss


Admitted


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. A shocking 17.0 for me today - wtf?!


Oh No, could it still be hormones? I hope you can enjoy today.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s a beautiful day on this granite lump of a geologically ancient caldera. And this morning’s score is 5.1.

So close, but no cigar. 

Happy Easter, everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY FRIENDS
Erm...7.6 @ 05.36am Not bad considering hungry Horace here ate a huge bowl of porridge at 11.45pm last night
Enjoy your day folks and have fun egg hunting with your children and/or grandchildren x
WL


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.8 for me this am


----------



## grainger

New-journey said:


> Oh No, could it still be hormones? I hope you can enjoy today.



I think maybe, and stress and generally having no routines etc. Am back to single figures now thankfully. One of those things!


----------



## Carolg

Forgot my numbers. Been visiting and now sitting melting in wee sunroom. Lovely day here. Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Ditto

Happy Easter all.  

5.1 around 2ish, after breakfast early in the a.m. 

I then had two roast lamb dinners.  Mind you, I didn't have any of the eggs or the baklava. Go me.


----------



## Dave W

10.0!! Has been up since I stopped medication. Use to run around the 6.0 level, but last few readings have been 10.0, 8.7, 8.7.8.2, 10.9, 9.1.
Got a HbA1c test later this month, but suspect I'll be back on medication in some form other again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> 10.0!! Has been up since I stopped medication. Use to run around the 6.0 level, but last few readings have been 10.0, 8.7, 8.7.8.2, 10.9, 9.1.
> Got a HbA1c test later this month, but suspect I'll be back on medication in some form other again.


Sorry to see you're experiencing higher numbers Dave W. Weather permitting why not take your bike out for a ride ~ could help bring your levels down?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Happy Easter all.
> 
> 5.1 around 2ish, after breakfast early in the a.m.
> 
> I then had two roast lamb dinners.  Mind you, I didn't have any of the eggs or the baklava. Go me.


Hey up Ditto ~ 2 lamb dinners? But hey ho you're back in the 5's again ~ excellent Whatever you're doing carry on doing it ~ it's obviously working ~ 2 lamb dinners or not!


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Anything under 10 you shouldn’t be worried about anyway it’s if it goes over 15 really then the troubles begin


----------



## Wirrallass

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Anything under 10 you shouldn’t be worried about anyway it’s if it goes over 15 really then the troubles begin


Ditto's numbers are usually in the 5's~6's and very very rarely 7 or 8. I agree Mathew its best to try to keep bgls in single figures if possible. If you don't mind me asking and as a matter of interest, what sort of numbers are you producing?
WL


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

wirralass said:


> Ditto's numbers are usually in the 5's~6's and very very rarely 7 or 8. I agree Mathew its best to try to keep bgls in single figures if possible. If you don't mind me asking and as a matter of interest, what sort of numbers are you producing?
> WL



Not sure excatly as am in bed and my readings are wrote down downstairs will update few them tomorrow onto here but mainly very very steady not suffered a Hypo for about 3-4 weeks now


----------



## Wirrallass

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Not sure excatly as am in bed and my readings are wrote down downstairs will update few them tomorrow onto here but mainly very very steady not suffered a Hypo for about 3-4 weeks now


That's good to hear Mathew. I trust you can keep it that way. I'm T2 so I can't advise you as my knowledge of T1's is very very limited Take care
WL


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

wirralass said:


> That's good to hear Mathew. I trust you can keep it that way. I'm T2 so I can't advise you as my knowledge of T1's is very very limited Take care
> WL



You to hopefully you can cure your diabetes for good one day being a type 2 wish you the best of luck. X


----------



## Wirrallass

Matthew James Hardy said:


> You to hopefully you can cure your diabetes for good one day being a type 2 wish you the best of luck. X


Thank you Mathew ~ I manage my diabetes with diet control and exercise only ~ lowered my HbA1c from 53 to 32 in 16 months approx and at the last count it was 31 so I'm in the non diabetic bracket. I can tell you it took a lot of determination ~ will power and patience to achieve that result I continue to use low carb diet with exercise and always will. Its the only way for me to stay as healthy as I possibly can. My next goal is to lose a little weight. Take care and good luck with your diabetes journey Mathew x
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Easter Monday there, stay safe if travelling.

Accu-Chek say 5.1
At 4.24 am
Taken when up.

Enjoy your day whatever you do. 

_Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.
- George Santayana 

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS ON THIS BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY. 
I trust you & your families are enjoying the extended weekend.
@grainger thinking of you all & I hope that Nate is continuing to make good progress. x
Take care folks and stay as well as you can. x
WL


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Morning and 7.3


----------



## Carolg

Morning. 8.5 for me, and working


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 
Chilly and frosty start to the day but no sign of the snow that was forecast thankfully!
4.7 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Edgar

Good Morning. 10 this morning Grrr!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Happy Bank holiday Monday.
I went to bed on 2 gingernuts for 5.1 and woke to 8.5 

I am pleased to say that (fingers crossed) I’m feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Happy Bank holiday Monday.
> I went to bed on 2 gingernuts for 5.1 and woke to 8.5
> I am pleased to say that I have started to feel better this morning.


Glad your feeling better Lin.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me despite yesterday being one of those days when the levels went high and wouldn't budge. Resisted the temptation to correct as these things tend to fettle themthem se overnight. 

A dank day outside with a little white stuff mixed with the rain.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, is there room on the 4.7 step @Kaylz? 
I hope you all had a fantastic day eating chocolates and delicious food, wishing you all a good day today. My daughter's carrot cake was very yummy and not even a slice left to send to the deprived @Vince_UK


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, is there room on the 4.7 step @Kaylz?
> I hope you all had a fantastic day eating chocolates and delicious food, wishing you all a good day today. My daughter's carrot cake was very yummy and not even a slice left to send to the deprived @Vince_UK


Plenty room NJ just wrap up warm as its a cold one here today! Glad you enjoyed the cake! xx


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> Sorry to see you're experiencing higher numbers Dave W. Weather permitting why not take your bike out for a ride ~ could help bring your levels down?
> WL


Forecast today is heavy snow, and it was too cold most of last week.


----------



## Grannylorraine

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me despite yesterday being one of those days when the levels went high and wouldn't budge. Resisted the temptation to correct as these things tend to fettle themthem se overnight.
> 
> A dank day outside with a little white stuff mixed with the rain.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Joining on the 5.8 step pleased to be below 6 again.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, is there room on the 4.7 step @Kaylz?
> I hope you all had a fantastic day eating chocolates and delicious food, wishing you all a good day today. My daughter's carrot cake was very yummy and not even a slice left to send to the deprived @Vince_UK


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wonderful day yesterday...friends for dinner...lots & lots of laughing...ate an enormous  full  roast dinner including roast potatoes...stuffing...Yorkies...roast parsnips & the rest...more laughing...unashamed carb loading yesterday...all guilt free...woke to a 6.3...phew...expected a lot worse...I blame the laughter...who would have thought it was that 'carb heavy'


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning, diabetonauts. Lovely day here, but brass monkeys would be wearing trusses.

I dragged myself out of bed using 4.8 for launch fuel. Lovely flat line overnight, drifting gently down from 8.2.

Hang on a sec, I must have passed through 5.2 around 6.30. Does that count?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, is there room on the 4.7 step @Kaylz?
> I hope you all had a fantastic day eating chocolates and delicious food, wishing you all a good day today. My daughter's carrot cake was very yummy and not even a slice left to send to the deprived @Vince_UK


See told you so NJ...good result after the carrot cake...is there any left...another slice today?


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Plenty room NJ just wrap up warm as its a cold one here today! Glad you enjoyed the cake! xx





Bubbsie said:


> See told you so NJ...good result after the carrot cake...is there any left...another slice today?


I just had a taste, to make sure it was edible and it was! 
All gone now.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. Had a great day out yesterday. Went to the Charles Burrell museum, then on to Linton Zoo, then found an old coaching inn for lunch, then just had a drive round and stumbled on a pub that had some steam engines outside. Had a great day out. Catching up on washing and house stuff today before going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I just had a taste, to make sure it was edible and it was!
> All gone now.


Your absolute duty to taste first...make sure it was up to par NJ.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, despite Christmas pudding and rum sauce yesterday evening! (family tradition, we always eat the spare from Christmas when the family is back for Easter) This time I split the Bolus and actually remembered to take the second half, which helps!


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

5.7 for me this morning happy with that!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.1 here, despite Christmas pudding and rum sauce yesterday evening! (family tradition, we always eat the spare from Christmas when the family is back for Easter) This time I split the Bolus and actually remembered to take the second half, which helps!


You could have had my spare one left over from Christmas plus the one in my desk at work.


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> You could have had my spare one left over from Christmas plus the one in my desk at work.


Put it in my food parcel that people  keep promising me


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Matthew James Hardy said:


> 5.7 for me this morning happy with that!



Lunch reading 7.4 which is okay no idea  how it’s rose that much since this morning only had crumpets for breakfast and pack crisp but content with 7.4


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> But hey ho you're back in the 5's again ~ excellent


Only if I don't eat carbs. After the two roast dinners no doubt I was in double figures!  I also think it depends on what machine you are using. I borrowed my sisters snazzy new machine off the doc...One Touch I think it's called or One Stop...

Happy Easter Monday all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Only if I don't eat carbs. After the two roast dinners no doubt I was in double figures!  I also think it depends on what machine you are using. I borrowed my sisters snazzy new machine off the doc...One Touch I think it's called or One Stop...
> 
> Happy Easter Monday all.


It's just as well you don't have a sweet tooth Ditto ~ should you have eaten a carby dessert on top of your 2 dinners you're bgls would be half-way to orbiting the moon by now Good to hear you have access to your sisters snazzy meter as its necessary to keep a check on you levels from time to time.
....and thanks Ditto, I hope you're enjoying this Bank Holiday Monday too doing whatever pleases you. Take care now x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks. Very late reporting today. I went to bed on a 7.6 at some silly o'clock time this morning  and _WOKE this afternoon _to the reverse number of 6.7. Not bad at all considering.
I think I've discovered a means to solving my insomnia.......Central heating
I accidentally left it on last night and baked myself to sleep all night until 14.28hrs  A very expensive way to grab a few decent hours of kip don't you think tho I'll have to drum up a less expensive solution for the Summer months ~ that is if we have a summer! Hope y'all enjoying this Bank Holiday Monday. Jolly windy and wet here today


----------



## Davein

wirralass said:


> Good afternoon folks. Very late reporting today. I went to bed on a 7.6 and _WOKE this afternoon _to the reverse number of 6.7. Not bad at all considering.
> I think I've discovered a means to solving my insomnia.......Central heating
> I accidentally left it on last night and baked myself to sleep all night until 14.28hrs  A very expensive way to grab a few decent hours of kip don't you think tho I'll have to drum up a less expensive solution for the Summer months ~ that is if we have a summer! Hope y'all enjoying this Bank Holiday Monday. Jolly windy and wet here today
> View attachment 7713


A less expensive solution?  An electric blanket. Methinks that when you get the current heating bill, you'll be having a few sleepless nights afterwards


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> A less expensive solution?  An electric blanket. Methinks that when you get the current heating bill, you'll be having a few sleepless nights afterwards


Thanks Davein but I don't think I could lie in my bed with an electric blanket on all night in the summer, arrrgh! Besides I'm hot enough as it is (pun not intended!) 
I think it was the warm _air_ in my bedroom that contributed to me sleeping so soundly plus the fact that I was fatigued anyway through lack of sleep from the previous 2-3 nights. Thanks for your suggestion tho Dave, I appreciate.


----------



## Brando77

All in the Candy Store 7.4....ironic.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good afternoon all!  Just got back from a lovely weekend in rainy Bridlington.  I refused to test all weekend as it would be totally pointless with what I was stuffing in my face.  Anyway, just tested now & it's a 6.2.  Could've been a lot worse.  I'm sure tomorrow's waking BG will show all my sins.


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Lunch reading 7.4 which is okay no idea  how it’s rose that much since this morning only had crumpets for breakfast and pack crisp but content with 7.4



So to wrap up this my levels were 6.4 before evening meal and 5.4 around half an hour ago then had my snack they’ve been like this a good week or more and long may it continue


----------



## Vince_UK

Hope everyone enjoyed the break yesterday

Accu-Chek say 5.4
At 5.26 am
Taken when up.

Take care all today.
Temperature at 6.37 am 19C. Going to be a hot day.

_I can't understand why people are frightened by new ideas. I'm frightened of old ones
-. John Cage 

   _


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Matthew James Hardy said:


> So to wrap up this my levels were 6.4 before evening meal and 5.4 around half an hour ago then had my snack they’ve been like this a good week or more and long may it continue



Spoke to soon rarely check at this time but watched a late night film and it’s gone up to 10.2 no idea why had my 2 crumpets before bed hope it’s not causing me damage through the night odd to go up that much I take 27 unites Abasaglar to unless it takes few hours to kick in


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.7 for me.
Back to work today and more server performance testing. Deep joy.
At least it's stopped raining.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .


----------



## Ljc

Woke to 5.4  
I forgot to apply a new sensor yesterday, it was only when the Libre said sensor ends in 3 hrs that I realised.
New one applied now. I do hope it behaves itself when I activate it, I’ve got rather  used to them being within 1.0 to what my meter says. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.4 and I am  a bit shocked it is a work day today after four glorious days relaxing.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
After the snow last night mixed with rain its actually quite a nice looking day today
5.6 for me this morning after a few biscuits last night 
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. I'm between Libre sensors at the moment, and having difficulty getting a test in before the inevitable start of the dawn rise. ( I can swipe the Libre reader the moment the alarm goes off, bleary eyed or not, fingerpricking needs a bit more alertness and co-ordination!)


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no more contraband in the house...it's all been eaten...relieved to wake to a 5.4.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Well after my weekend indulgences, I wake with a 6.6.  Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Woke to a 6.7, not happy, but maybe due to the pain in my hip, at least that is what I am telling myself, as I hardly ate anything yesterday and was on a 5.4 before bed.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today and its back to work. Blood tests this Friday morning.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 7.5 for me today. Slowly getting closer to normality. Would love a few days in target.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING MY FORUM FRIENDS
I went to sleep on a 6.7 ~ and awoke to a clickity clix 6.6.
Hope you all enjoyed the Easter holiday and I wish you a very pleasant day free from stress and worry. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning .
> View attachment 7727


I feel like that every morning Ljc not just Tuesday


----------



## Heath o

6.7 last night never been that low
9.2 this morning


----------



## Lanny

6.9 this morning at 07:00 just before breakfast at 07:30. Been ill with shingles past week so, nice to a decent number when they were all over the place!


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

6.0 this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Lunch reading 7.4 which is okay no idea  how it’s rose that much since this morning only had crumpets for breakfast and pack crisp but content with 7.4


Maybe too many carbs Matthew? Why not cook yourself eggs in any form then test your bgs 2hrs later?
 
Click or tap to expand


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> 6.7 last night never been that low
> 9.2 this morning


Did you have a midnight snack Heath o?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Maybe too many carbs Matthew? Why not cook yourself eggs in any form and bacon for breakfast then test your bgs 2hrs later?
> View attachment 7747 View attachment 7748
> Click or tap to expand


He's newly diagnosed and on insulin so him and his team should still be in regular contact, they wont have his doses just 'right' yet xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> He's newly diagnosed and on insulin so him and his team should still be in regular contact, they wont have his doses just 'right' yet xx


I was jesting Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I was jesting Kaylz


Yes but due to us not knowing how much Matthew knows yet I wouldn't want him getting up one morning and taking a whack of insulin for eggs is all I'm saying xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yes but due to us not knowing how much Matthew knows yet I wouldn't want him getting up one morning and taking a whack of insulin for eggs is all I'm saying xx


Fair enough


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

3.9 for me this am - can't get this body stable at the moment!  Going through one of those phases again...


----------



## Wirrallass

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 3.9 for me this am - can't get this body stable at the moment!  Going through one of those phases again...


Sorry to hear this Shiv ~ I'm sorry I'm unable to help you but no doubt others will come along shortly to advise you. Chin up and hang in there x


----------



## Kaylz

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 3.9 for me this am - can't get this body stable at the moment!  Going through one of those phases again...


Think a few of us here are having some problems or another at the moment hun, it may be due to the change in the weather etc but don't beat yourself up, none of us are perfect xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Thanks Kaylz and Wirralass - I go through these "unstable" phases as my docs say quite often and too frequently recently for my liking but persevere as I have always done.  Just very frustrating as they have done tests upon tests and tests etc.  More and more auto-immune and conditions have started to occur recently and not necessarily all complications of diabetes but just run in conjunction with it and can be exacerbated by it so I suppose that's life but I still question and look for a solution

WL - love your motto - throughout my 43 years of T1 I feel I have lived every day as if it were my last and have enjoyed all those days (mind you could have done without the T1 in them!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Shiv Gaffney said:


> Thanks Kaylz and Wirralass - I go through these "unstable" phases as my docs say quite often and too frequently recently for my liking but persevere as I have always done.  Just very frustrating as they have done tests upon tests and tests etc.  More and more auto-immune and conditions have started to occur recently and not necessarily all complications of diabetes but just run in conjunction with it and can be exacerbated by it so I suppose that's life but I still question and look for a solution
> 
> WL - love your motto - throughout my 43 years of T1 I feel I have lived every day as if it were my last and have enjoyed all those days (mind you could have done without the T1 in them!)


Thank you @shiv ~ and good for you . I'm Type2 but know exactly what you mean It's a crazy life but who knows, maybe in 10yrs there'll be a cure!! x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...no more contraband in the house...it's all been eaten...relieved to wake to a 5.4.


most of mine went into work today.  I am really surprised as a department we haven't all got diabetes to be honest the amount of crap that goes onto the snack table.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Have a great day 

Accu-Chek say 5.0
At 4.58 am
Taken when up.

Terrific day to everyone

_History is the version of past events that people have decided to agree upon.
- Napoleon Bonaparte 

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> Have a great day
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.0
> At 4.58 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> Terrific day to everyone
> 
> _History is the version of past events that people have decided to agree upon.
> - Napoleon Bonaparte
> 
> View attachment 7761 View attachment 7762 _


Good photography there Shanghai Don Vinny!!! Very pretty too. Hows it going over there?


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks WL
I am already in my office been here since 7 WL and a dismal day today weather wise 
Coffee is on, first one underway first in lol as usual
2 days off because of the Tomb Sweeping festival Qing Ming I did a thread on earlier


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.
Hope you all slept well and ready to face today's challenges, diabetes or otherwise. Only two days to go before the weekend is upon us and weather permitting we can set to in our gardens: go for walks or runs ~ or bicycling etc
@grainger thinking of you & hoping today's the big day x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.2 this morning. 
Late night at the Rural. Bleary eyed from avoiding all those lovely baked goodies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...tired ...worked last night...woke to a 5.2


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...tired ...worked last night...woke to a 5.2


That's a House Special Bubbsie. Congratulations


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That's a House Special Bubbsie. Congratulations


Thanks Vince...worked last night...got home early  at 9pm... but follow up phone calls meant still  working at home until midnight...including 45 minutes in a queue for one call to be answered!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Vince...worked last night...got home early  at 9pm... but follow up phone calls meant still  working at home until midnight...including 45 minutes in a queue for one call to be answered!


Not pleasant at all 45 mins is ridiculous


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not pleasant at all 45 mins is ridiculous


So aggravating Vince...the recorded message kept repeating 'you are 2nd in the queue & your call will be answered in approximately one minute'...45 minutes later...I won't repeat what my response was.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> So aggravating Vince...the recorded message kept repeating 'you are 2nd in the queue & your call will be answered in approximately one minute'...45 minutes later...I won't repeat what my response was.


I can hazzard a guess


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> So aggravating Vince...the recorded message kept repeating 'you are 2nd in the queue & your call will be answered in approximately one minute'...45 minutes later...I won't repeat what my response was.


I feel your pain with that.  

Woke up to a whopping 8 this morning my own stupid fault as I had the munchies last night and ate a small piece of the creme egg rocky road. Didn't even enjoy it as it tasted to sweet, but lesson learnt.


----------



## Flo15

Well new cartridge of levemir worked. 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I feel your pain with that.
> 
> Woke up to a whopping 8 this morning my own stupid fault as I had the munchies last night and ate a small piece of the creme egg rocky road. Didn't even enjoy it as it tasted to sweet, but lesson learnt.


We all do it at some point Lorraine....I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me despite a midnight spike which seems to have returned with a vengance. Basal tweak required. Good job I've got toes as this D keeps you on 'em.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

7.4 at 06:30 & breakfast at 07:00. Was in 2 minds whether to bolus for my bedtime snack at 20:00 last night. I had my usual oatcake & 1tbsp of peanut butter, that I don’t bolus for, along with a cup of tea with honey & milk. Decided not to, to see what happens this morning. A slight rise from yesterday’s 6.9 but, not too much.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.6 and lots of plans for the day, but needing coffee to get going.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Dull the moment, but you can bet your bottom dollar the sun will come out mid morning, that's when I've got my retinal screening!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.5 here. Dull the moment, but you can bet your bottom dollar the sun will come out mid morning, that's when I've got my retinal screening!


Good luck Robin with the screening


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks, been catching up so I'm a bit late here! lol
4.8 for me this morning and dropped the Tresiba down to 1 unit last night as I'm fed up of this bouncing about now! 
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...tired ...worked last night...woke to a 5.2


Congrats on HS Bubbsie!


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I feel like that every morning Ljc not just Tuesday


Sorry but that did make me laugh. 
TBH I’m the same .


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks, been catching up so I'm a bit late here! lol
> 4.8 for me this morning and dropped the Tresiba down to 1 unit last night as I'm fed up of this bouncing about now!
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Well done, can't believe how little you are taking, next will be none! I hope your numbers levels out now and no more bouncing.


----------



## Ljc

Heath o said:


> 6.7 last night never been that low
> 9.2 this morning


Don’t worry you’ll get there. The waking numbers are usually the last to start coming down.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Well done, can't believe how little you are taking, next will be none! I hope your numbers levels out now and no more bouncing.


Consultant did say its probably cause there's nothing to me and also as my control has been so tight its allowed my pancreas to keep producing a bit myself etc, thanks, will see in a few days eh? lol xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day. 
The Suns out here .
Woke to 6.9 at 07 04, am 8.3 now and haven’t even had a sip of coffee yet, though I will rectify that soon lol.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Consultant did say its probably cause there's nothing to me and also as my control has been so tight its allowed my pancreas to keep producing a bit myself etc, thanks, will see in a few days eh? lol xx


I was like that @Kaylz - dropped my lantus from 20 units after diagnosis down to about 8 after 18 months, then down to zero after 4 years  Still need the novorapid though  There have been a few members on here over the years who have had similar experiences, although it does seem to be very rare.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I was like that @Kaylz - dropped my lantus from 20 units after diagnosis down to about 8 after 18 months, then down to zero after 4 years  Still need the novorapid though  There have been a few members on here over the years who have had similar experiences, although it does seem to be very rare.


Yeah I was telling my DSN about you (didn't mention names or anything) a few months ago, he did say he wouldn't be surprised if I ended up like that at least for a short period of time, a reduction can work great for a few weeks but then its like it all builds up and starts causing problems, if you know what I mean? That's me down from 8 at diagnosis xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I was telling my DSN about you (didn't mention names or anything) a few months ago, he did say he wouldn't be surprised if I ended up like that at least for a short period of time, a reduction can work great for a few weeks but then its like it all builds up and starts causing problems, if you know what I mean? That's me down from 8 at diagnosis xx


That's what I was told too - but that was 6 years ago!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> That's what I was told too - but that was 6 years ago!


 Even though I don't understand the chemistry involved, I would take this a Positively Encouraging K.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> That's what I was told too - but that was 6 years ago!


Don't know if I'd prefer that or not to be honest, it might just make me worry more, but I'll cross that bridge if I come to it lol xx


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck Robin with the screening


Thank you, Vince. It's dull and rainy at the moment, and forecast to stay that way. For once I'm not complaining! ( well, I will complain if I get wet on the way)


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. I woke with a score of 7.2, but I’m quite proud of that, and in the blue zone all night. Had a strange day yesterday struggling to get down from double figure BGs.

 Oh, well, never mind. Just one of those days. It’s daft getting bothered about stuff like that, it’s part of the deal. Onwards and downwards - it’s a haircut day today, my last mow in Tobermory.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning again folks.
It's a 6.7 for me today and the sun is shining. I must clean the windows!!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Good morning again folks.
> It's a 6.7 for me today and the sun is shining. I must clean the windows!!
> View attachment 7766


We're needing to get the outside of ours done but its never been decent enough weather to tumble the windows! Partner that with fear that one will break again upon doing so and we will have to wait another year and a half for the council to fix it, not easy lol, we had a window cleaner but for some reason he just stopped turning up (we're not rich or lazy but needs must when you live in a middle floor flat) haha xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> We're needing to get the outside of ours done but its never been decent enough weather to tumble the windows! Partner that with fear that one will break again upon doing so and we will have to wait another year and a half for the council to fix it, not easy lol, we had a window cleaner but for some reason he just stopped turning up (we're not rich or lazy but needs must when you live in a middle floor flat) haha xx


As long as you dont have wooden window frames, use a hosepipe K that's what I do!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> As long as you dont have wooden window frames, use a hosepipe K that's what I do!


They are wood and there is no access to water to use  a hose or anything, we have a window vacuum from Lidl's and its a decent little thing but as I say the weather hasn't yet allowed, apparently Saturday is meant to  be good though! haha xx


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

6.1 before breakfast 4.4 before lunch happy with that done little activity in this morning that’s been my lowest reading for a bit but done more activity today so not to bad


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.9 for me this am


----------



## Heath o

Ljc said:


> Don’t worry you’ll get there. The waking numbers are usually the last to start coming down.


Cheers Ljc while out walking yesterday kept going dizzy did a reading 6.7 had a Mars bar for some sugar was fine then


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Cheers Ljc while out walking yesterday kept going dizzy did a reading 6.7 had a Mars bar for some sugar was fine then


Errm I know your relatively newly diagnosed but I would say the mars bar thing was not a good idea, as your levels will have been high for a while what you experienced sounds like a 'false hypo' this is when your levels are in normal range but you don't feel right as you've been used to running higher, eating a mars bar will only push them back up and you may end up with another episode like that as they come back down again, at 6.7 there is really no need for sugar so a few nuts or a small biscuit would have solved the problem xx


----------



## Heath o

Hi kaylz need to start taking something out with me for when this happens done well today though all healthy


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Holiday for the next 2 days here. Everyone is Sweeping Tombs Qing Ming Festval
The living remember the dead relatives. I find that quite touching.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qingming_Festival

Accu-Chek say 5.8
At 4.15 am
Taken when up.
Wish everyone a good day and pleasant nights sleep.

Watched the movie “Selma” last night, very moving. Truly a great man in every sense of the word.

_Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase.
- Martin Luther King, Jr.

  _


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Holiday for the next 2 days here. Everyone is Sweeping Tombs Qing Ming Festval
> The living remeber the dead relatives. I find that quite touching.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qingming_Festival
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.8
> At 4.1 am
> Taken when up.
> Wish everyone a good day and pleasant nights sleep.
> 
> Watched the movie “Selma” last night, very moving. Truly a great man in every sense of the word.
> 
> _Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase.
> - Martin Luther King, Jr.
> 
> View attachment 7770 View attachment 7771 _


Would be nice if UK did something like that there's a lot of cultures that have a lot of respect for the past relatives think the UK should take parts from different countries and incorporate it into there own


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Would be nice if UK did something like that there's a lot of cultures that have a lot of respect for the past relatives think the UK should take parts from different countries and incorporate it into there own


I agree Heath but instead they, I should say we,  are getting more xenophobic and paranoid as this farcical Brexit proves.
Rapidily becoming an insigiificant, isolationist island and a global laughing stock and it both annoys and upsets me.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...tired ...worked last night...woke to a 5.2


Congrats on your house special Bubbsie


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Matthew James Hardy said:


> 6.1 before breakfast 4.4 before lunch happy with that done little activity in this morning that’s been my lowest reading for a bit but done more activity today so not to bad



Another good day have for weeks now 5.3 before evening meal 6.7 now before bedtime


----------



## Lanny

05:00 BS 8.4. A bit of a rise from yesterday but, expected as I lowered my Levemir back down, yesterday at lunchtime, to normal as I’m feeling much better: temp. increased for past week while ill. Will make breakfast now! Still dark outside & freezing!

Top of the morning to you all!

Edited to add:- as instructed by hospital DSN.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not the only one who couldn't sleep?...up so early not sure my waking number is that...did I actually sleep last night?...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today. I was 3.6 before bed so had a jaffa cake. Well, maybe more than one jaffa cake...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8 for me. Perhaps the second oatcake before bed was not required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me this morning. Pleased with that


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.5 for me this morning. Pleased with that


Great waking number Lorraine.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.7 for me and a very excited now 4 year old who just got his first bike (a black Spider-Man one of course!)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a miserable 10.5 for me today. I do get very frustrated with my numbers sometimes. Blood test's tomorrow morning and Im actually nervous about the results this time round. It will go one of 2 ways, either my HbA1c will be up and they might actually do something about it (finally) or I will be at an acceptable level (for my GP anyway) and they wont change anything at all! Time will tell.


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me and a very excited now 4 year old who just got his first bike (a black Spider-Man one of course!)


OOh you can't get better than that Grainger...a Spider Man bike......and a 5.7 too...things are looking up


----------



## Brando77

5.4 Clean The Floor..Bingo! That's a low un, musta ran a marathon in my sleep. Outside work today, pray for no rain so I can bring home the bacon, mmmm bacon *drooooool*


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a miserable 10.5 for me today. I do get very frustrated with my numbers sometimes. Blood test's tomorrow morning and Im actually nervous about the results this time round. It will go one of 2 ways, either my HbA1c will be up and they might actually do something about it (finally) or I will be at an acceptable level (for my GP anyway) and they wont change anything at all! Time will tell.


Surely they will have to take notice and finally do something about it! I hate reading your posts on this thread as I can tell how cr*p your feeling with it all, chin up hun, take it easy and good luck tomorrow!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Cold start here but the sun is shining so hopefully it will warm up soon
I'm joining Vince with a 5.8 today
Hope you all have a nice day my lovelies  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, it seems to have stopped raining, and the sky is a blue colour. Most unusual.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Cold start here but the sun is shining so hopefully it will warm up soon
> I'm joining Vince with a 5.8 today
> Hope you all have a nice day my lovelies  xx


Snap, Kaylz, and we posted at the same time!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Robin @Kaylz 
Welcome to the 5.8 step Girls

Raining like you wouldn't believe here and I need to go out.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Raining like you wouldn't believe here and I need to go out.


Pull on a jacket, put up a brolly and grow a pair! haha, please remember I'm in Scotland where a glimmer of sun makes it seem like I'm in the Bahamas!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.2 after 3.3 at 1am and instead of jelly babies, I went for oatcakes with jam and nut butter, the kitchen looks a dreadful mess and no idea what I was thinking of. I have a little hypo hangover but I will be ok!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Pull on a jacket, put up a brolly and grow a pair! haha, please remember I'm in Scotland where a glimmer of sun makes it seem like I'm in the Bahamas!  xx


OOh...good one... say it straight Kaylz...no holding back....


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Pull on a jacket, put up a brolly and grow a pair! haha, please remember I'm in Scotland where a glimmer of sun makes it seem like I'm in the Bahamas!  xx


I have to WALK, Gave Mr Wang the day off so he can go sweeping tombs LOL
I am a victim of my own generosity.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.2 after 3.3 at 1am and instead of jelly babies, I went for oatcakes with jam and nut butter, the kitchen looks a dreadful mess and no idea what I was thinking of. I have a little hypo hangover but I will be ok!
> Enjoy your day.


Not good NJ...but...a good recovery thankfully... apart from the hangover...never mind the kitchen...it can wait...hope you're taking it easy today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I've drawn a 6.0 out of the magic hat today.

I too have a strange blue sky outside just like you Robin, I will look it up in my encyclopaedia 

Have a good day all. 

Happy Birthday to your cycling 4 year old @grainger


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not good NJ...but...a good recovery thankfully... apart from the hangover...never mind the kitchen...it can wait...hope you're taking it easy today


I wish, but tomorrow driving to Kent for my daughter's show so working today, I'll be fine, it's funny, I would never choose jam and nut butter, do remember it was rather nice!


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me and a very excited now 4 year old who just got his first bike (a black Spider-Man one of course!)


Fantastic number and very Happy Birthday to your beautiful 4 year old.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I have to WALK, Gave Mr Wang the day off so he can go sweeping tombs LOL
> I am a victim of my own generosity.


Awww boohoo, some of us don't have the luxury of a driver or a car at all and have to deal with the rain anytime they wanna go out, plus their closest bus stop doesn't have a shelter so they have to get soaked waiting on the bus to get to appointments in the next town! I deal with it, so I'm sure you can!


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Pull on a jacket, put up a brolly and grow a pair! haha, please remember I'm in Scotland where a glimmer of sun makes it seem like I'm in the Bahamas!  xx





Bubbsie said:


> OOh...good one... say it straight Kaylz...no holding back....


Have you no respect for your elders ladiesOne day you ladies will be old like me and Vince


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Have you no respect for your elders ladiesOne day you ladies will be old like me and Vince



I respect those that respect me, sometimes Vincent does, sometimes he doesn't , me and him work on a day to day basis, dependant on his attitude and comments, I then make up my mind how I'll be that day!  lol xx
(I wouldn't class YOU as old my dear )


----------



## mikeyB

Morning one and all. I’m back to what passes for normal today, so watch out

I woke on 6.2, which will do me just fine, though that’s after a dip in the middle of the night to 3.2. That’s exactly three JBs worth, so I just munched them and returned to my Stage 4 coma


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I respect those that respect me, sometimes Vincent does, sometimes he doesn't , me and him work on a day to day basis, dependant on his attitude and comments, I then make up my mind how I'll be that day!  lol xx
> (I wouldn't class YOU as old my dear )


Good swerve there K...great defending...well handled indeed


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> I respect those that respect me, sometimes Vincent does, sometimes he doesn't , me and him work on a day to day basis, dependant on his attitude and comments, I then make up my mind how I'll be that day!  lol xx
> (I wouldn't class YOU as old my dear )


Oh, Ok then,  perfectly acceptable to continue, you have my approval, especially as you don't consider me to be as ancient as Vince


----------



## Kaylz

Oh @Davein you haven't come over to the dark side and joined Bubbsie and myself have you in the slagging of Vincent? If so welcome aboard!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I respect those that respect me, sometimes Vincent does, sometimes he doesn't , me and him work on a day to day basis, dependant on his attitude and comments, I then make up my mind how I'll be that day!  lol xx
> (I wouldn't class YOU as old my dear )


Impressed K...have you considered a career at the Bar...of course not the public one.


Kaylz said:


> Oh @Davein you haven't come over to the dark side and joined Bubbsie and myself have you in the slagging of Vincent? If so welcome aboard!  xx


"Slagging" K...never....I would say fair comment...trying to set him on the right road surely?


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Surely they will have to take notice and finally do something about it! I hate reading your posts on this thread as I can tell how cr*p your feeling with it all, chin up hun, take it easy and good luck tomorrow!  xx


Thanks Kaylz, the problem is though as my Hba1c comes back at a reasonable level they ignore everything else and my ongoing concerns. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> "Slagging" K...never....I would say fair comment...trying to set him on the right road surely?


Yes certainly although he must have headed out in that rain as he's gone awfy quiet, poor chap will have a lot of catching up to do when he gets back!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Kaylz, the problem is though as my Hba1c comes back at a reasonable level they ignore everything else and my ongoing concerns. We shall see what happens.


I'm not sure if I should be saying this as I don't want to sound like I'm coming across as nasty or anything as I'm not so I hope you understand what I'm trying to say/mean, for your sake I kinda hope your Hba1c comes back a tad higher than they would want as maybe then they would do something about it (do you see what I mean?) anyway my fingers are crossed that they listen and do what you would like xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Oh @Davein you haven't come over to the dark side and joined Bubbsie and myself have you in the slagging of Vincent? If so welcome aboard!  xx


Well, I'm trying to lure you into a false sense of security by pretending to agree with you. It's all part of my strategy to understand the workings of the female mind, something which I've failed to do for so many years. But then again life's probably too short for that


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> I'm not sure if I should be saying this as I don't want to sound like I'm coming across as nasty or anything as I'm not so I hope you understand what I'm trying to say/mean, for your sake I kinda hope your Hba1c comes back a tad higher than they would want as maybe then they would do something about it (do you see what I mean?) anyway my fingers are crossed that they listen and do what you would like xx


I don't take offence at all Kaylz, as I kind of feel the same way. X


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Well, I'm trying to lure you into a false sense of security by pretending to agree with you. It's all part of my strategy to understand the workings of the female mind, something which I've failed to do for so many years. But then again life's probably too short for that


The male species will never understand us, we're far too superior for you mere mortals  xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> The male species will never understand us, we're far too superior for you mere mortals  xx


I'm glad my strategy is working Keep on believing what you say but reality dictates otherwise


----------



## Amigo

As I tentatively wade into the battle of the sexes on here today, I’m a 7.1

Looks like the females are sharpening their teeth each day on Vince and Dave too who is enjoying the bite marks! 

However, beware of the Geordie male girls. I married one and they’re ferocious when pushed too far!


----------



## Davein

Amigo said:


> As I tentatively wade into the battle of the sexes on here today, I’m a 7.1
> 
> Looks like the females are sharpening their teeth each day on Vince and Dave too who is enjoying the bite marks!
> 
> However, beware of the Geordie male girls. I married one and they’re ferocious when pushed too far!


I enjoy many pleasures in life unfortunately not bite marks-they tend to take an extraordinary long time to heal these days due to the diabetes


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> I enjoy many pleasures in life unfortunately not bite marks-they tend to take an extraordinary long time to heal these days due to the diabetes


What about claw marks then my dear? Although one of the other girls would have to take care of that as I trimmed my talons last night  xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve never seen a Geordie male girl, Amigo. 

The joys of punctuation


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> What about claw marks then my dear? Although one of the other girls would have to take care of that as I trimmed my talons last night  xx


Nothing that draws blood Kaylz please, can put up with being whipped occasionally(like now)


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Awww boohoo, some of us don't have the luxury of a driver or a car at all and have to deal with the rain anytime they wanna go out, plus their closest bus stop doesn't have a shelter so they have to get soaked waiting on the bus to get to appointments in the next town! I deal with it, so I'm sure you can!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Impressed K...have you considered a career at the Bar...of course not the public one.
> 
> "Slagging" K...never....I would say fair comment...trying to set him on the right road surely?


Hmmmm I see.......
@Davein  I need big speaks with you


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> As I tentatively wade into the battle of the sexes on here today, I’m a 7.1
> 
> Looks like the females are sharpening their teeth each day on Vince and Dave too who is enjoying the bite marks!
> 
> However, beware of the Geordie male girls. I married one and they’re ferocious when pushed too far!


I LUUUUUUV a good bite


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I LUUUUUUV a good bite


Enough now...diversion...heading past that line of decency & respectability...you again Vince...I should have guessed.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Davein, I only went for a shower and you lost the advantage.
Now heavily outnumbered so a tactical retreat may be needed.
In other words, Vince is going to scarper out for dinner  Walking of course tonight


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I respect those that respect me, sometimes Vincent does, sometimes he doesn't , me and him work on a day to day basis, dependant on his attitude and comments, I then make up my mind how I'll be that day!  lol xx
> (I wouldn't class YOU as old my dear )


Poitively AGEIST remark... I will have you know I am half young.


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Well, I'm trying to lure you into a false sense of security by pretending to agree with you. It's all part of my strategy to understand the workings of the female mind, something which I've failed to do for so many years. But then again life's probably too short for that


Female Mind = a Paradox


----------



## mikeyB

I agree with Bubbsie. Enough already ! The darker reaches of the male psyche are not fit for public consumption, for sure.

Anyway, I know this thread acts as a confessional, but that’s for BGs not SM


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I’ve never seen a Geordie male girl, Amigo.
> 
> The joys of punctuation



And the pain of pedanticism!


----------



## Amigo

Davein said:


> I enjoy many pleasures in life unfortunately not bite marks-they tend to take an extraordinary long time to heal these days due to the diabetes



I wouldn’t worry Dave, not many of the women on here have teeth! 

Ooo I’ve inadvertently scored one for the guys!


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> @Davein, I only went for a shower and you lost the advantage.
> Now heavily outnumbered so a tactical retreat may be needed.
> In other words, Vince is going to scarper out for dinner  Walking of course tonight


As I recall Vince this spat started with you moaning about it raining and getting wet....and you went for a SHOWER????  Is this a Chinese custom whereby if it's raining, take a shower so you can't any wetter when you go out????


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I wouldn’t worry Dave, not many of the women on here have teeth!
> 
> Ooo I’ve inadvertently scored one for the guys!


Lovely @Amigo 
You can get the pints in. We will let you


----------



## Davein

Amigo said:


> I wouldn’t worry Dave, not many of the women on here have teeth!
> 
> Ooo I’ve inadvertently scored one for the guys!


Probably not the only false thing about them either


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> As I recall Vince this spat started with you moaning about it raining and getting wet....and you went for a SHOWER????  Is this a Chinese custom whereby if it's raining, take a shower so you can't any wetter when you go out????


I always shower before dining Rain, Sun, Snow, Wind, Monsoon. I am a gentleman


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! That’s sailing very close to the wind there, Davein!


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Probably not the only false thing about them either


Not commenting on that one. I value my life and my ability to walk.


----------



## Davein

Lanny said:


> Ooh! That’s sailing very close to the wind there, Davein!


This is good therapy Lanny I almost forget I have diabetes when I'm on here


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Ah is gannin oot fer me dinna wilst ah kin still wark.
Nae doot  ah will cetch yee's ah'll layta.
Stopped hoying it doon noo so ah willn't git wet haha.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well Ah is gannin oot fer me dinna wilst ah kin still wark.
> Nae doot  ah will cetch yee's ah'll layta.
> Stopped hoying it doon noo so ah willn't git wet haha.


Pardon Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon Vince?


work it oot


----------



## Lanny

Oh I know Davein!  

Couldn’t believe, at first, how much you guys made me roar with laughter!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> work it oot


Haven't got a spare week to work that out.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon Vince?


Translated: I'm going for me dinner whilst I can still walk,its stopped raining so won't get wet, propa English that.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't got a spare week to work that out.


I am sure if you are nice to @Amigo she will educate you in the nuances and the one and only true English language.


----------



## Amigo

Well I’m going out for my dinner whilst I can still walk.
No doubt I’ll catch you all later.
Stopped raining heavily now so at least I won’t get wet.

Always happy to translate!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't got a spare week to work that out.


It's easy enough when you've had 'Vince language' for a good few months, took me a while to decipher at first but I'm now an absolute pro! haha  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Translated: I'm going for me dinner whilst I can still walk,its stopped raining so won't get wet, propa English that.


I will mark it when I return from my meagre dinner this evening.
The few morsels I will try to purchase.


----------



## Davein

Lanny said:


> Oh I know Davein!
> 
> Couldn’t believe, at first, how much you guys made me roar with laughter!


Another one for the boys or guys as Lanny says


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Well I’m going out for my dinner whilst I can still walk.
> No doubt I’ll catch you all later.
> Stopped raining heavily now so at least I won’t get wet.
> 
> Always happy to translate!


Perfect Amigo. Absolutely first Class


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> It's easy enough when you've had 'Vince language' for a good few months, took me a while to decipher at first but I'm now an absolute pro! haha  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> It's easy enough when you've had 'Vince language' for a good few months, took me a while to decipher at first but I'm now an absolute pro! haha  xx



As long as you don’t start Kaylz. When my husband gets calls from Aberdeen, I have to pass him the phone. Can’t decipher a word!


----------



## Lanny

Actually Davein, guys, to me, is non gender specific: means everybody! Sorry if the girls felt left out!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> As long as you don’t start Kaylz. When my husband gets calls from Aberdeen, I have to pass him the phone. Can’t decipher a word!


Vince isn't bad at deciphering the Scottish as he has been up this way so he could easily help  I tried it once with a member on here (forgetting they weren't Scottish) and it didn't go too well so I refrain from using it haha  xx


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

7.0 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Guys as in males would only be used for intelligent, kind gentleman, you ones are just boys @Davein and @Vince_UK  xx


----------



## Davein

Lanny said:


> Actually Davein, guys, to me, is non gender specific: means everybody! Sorry if the girls felt left out!


Sorry Lanny, we play by the Oxford Dictionary rules here, OD primary definition of guy is a MAN


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> This is good therapy Lanny I almost forget I have diabetes when I'm on here


Lovely to hear that sweetie...but...you mustn't  forget to mind your Ps & Qs...or where to draw the line...one of those idioms we should all be familiar with.


----------



## Northerner

Hi guys, the thread has moved right off topic, can we please keep it to waking BGs and discussions thereof? Off the subject is the place for more general chat. I thank you kindly


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon everyone. Late on parade today. 
I hope your all having a good day,, 
I will read posts later as I’m desperate to get some food inside me, I’m repeating a fasting test , deep joy lol, As I suspected its looking like I need to reduce basal a bit more. 
Woke to 5.2 @05 30 .


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Late on parade today.
> I hope your all having a good day,,
> I will read posts later as I’m desperate to get some food inside me, I’m repeating a fasting test , deep joy lol, As I suspected its looking like I need to reduce basal a bit more.
> Woke to 5.2 @05 30 .


Nice one Lin


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Late on parade today.
> I hope your all having a good day,,
> I will read posts later as I’m desperate to get some food inside me, I’m repeating a fasting test , deep joy lol, As I suspected its looking like I need to reduce basal a bit more.
> Woke to 5.2 @05 30 .


Congrats on the HS Lin!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning/Night All
Hope everyone is well

Accu-Chek say 5.7
At 4.53 am
Taken when up.
Pre Coffee
Some photos of a 15Century Temple in Zhu Di township which is 2 kms from my home here. It is a little isolated gem and a largely unknown temple. I often walk there on Saturday afternoons.

_Take time to play!
Ask for what you want.
Laugh.
Live loudly.
Be avid.
Learn a new thing.
Be Yourself!
- Mary Anne Radmacher

  _


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Matthew James Hardy said:


> 7.0 this morning



4.5 before lunch 5.1 before evening meal 5.2 before bed so happy with them readings just one thing is annoying me at the moment still have an ache down one side of my leg had a blood test done a few weeks ago a standard one and said I was Vitamin D insufficient so they have given me tablets to take for 3 months doesn’t seem to be working yet perhaps this takes time also could it be my bloody sugars in the leg coming down to a normal more kind of level ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Accu-Chek say 5.7
> At 4.53 am
> Taken when up.
> Pre Coffee


Snap!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a better sleep...thank goodness...woke to a 5.7


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.7 for me and an overnight flat line. Extra unit of levemir seems to have done the trick oddly enough. Three units and I was dropping overnight but four units seem to keep it level. Seems counter intuitive but I think it's because of the action profile of the relatively low doses.

Enough of the boring stuff, a good day for each and every one of you I hope.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8  for me this morning.  Lovely sunny day, hopefully I will get outside in my lunch break.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here.

Apparently, I’ll have to wait 3 weeks for my shiny new internet deal to be up n running (good grief! I hope the downloads are quicker) so my forum input’ll be a bit random until then...

Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Today is going to be a cr*p day, everything that can go wrong is, so far I've already dropped my needle cap and then dropped my Novopen, which hit off a small lap tray and then on to  the floor , checked cartridge etc and all seems fine so that's not too bad
I'm joining everyone on the 5.7 step, I sure hope I'm  not too late and there's still some room for me? lol
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! It's a rather 'as expected' 7.3 for me after my usual 'carb night' at my Bruv's last night.  That's apple strudel for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Always room for you @Kaylz


----------



## Flo15

Eek 13.7 this morning, think it was the spag bol for tea, I don't usually eat pasta anymore...Now I know why.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Always room for you @Kaylz


Thanks Vince, I'll just grab a jumper and be with you all soon  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Eventually got it down to 6.0 after hovering around 15.0 for a large part of the night.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.9 and have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Had my blood taken this morning, hopefully know my results by Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Had my blood taken this morning, hopefully know my results by Monday or Tuesday next week.


I so feel for you constantly waking with the BG's in the 9's. I hope that the blood test results help.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just tested before brekky and now down to 5.9.  Deffo a DP thing I think.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Hope you all have a good day.
Went to bed on 5.8 woke to 5.7 with a lovely flatfish


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Hope you all have a good day.
> Went to bed on 5.8 woke to 5.7 with a lovely flatfish


Welcome aboard the 5.7 step, it's certainly filling up today!  xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A 4.6 here and just pure joy (mixed with tiredness!)


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Had my blood taken this morning, hopefully know my results by Monday or Tuesday next week.



Hoping you can get some answers Stitch. They rely too much on your Hb result which doesn’t help you.

A 6.7 for me but I tried to be better behaved yesterday!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. I’m well scunnered. Woke in the night for plumbing reasons, and casually checked my BG and found the ‘washing line’ had flopped to 3.2. That’s a three JB drop, always gets me up to 5.something. So I wake up four hours later with 8.2. 

Not fair, Ref. 

The trouble with diabetes is that it keeps changing the rules without telling me. Keeps you on your toes, though


----------



## Ditto

Have girded my loins and ordered some strips!


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. I’m well scunnered. Woke in the night for plumbing reasons, and casually checked my BG and found the ‘washing line’ had flopped to 3.2. That’s a three JB drop, always gets me up to 5.something. So I wake up four hours later with 8.2.
> 
> Not fair, Ref.
> 
> The trouble with diabetes is that it keeps changing the rules without telling me. Keeps you on your toes, though



Just as well you needed a ‘plumbing stop’ Mike!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. I’m well scunnered. Woke in the night for plumbing reasons, and casually checked my BG and found the ‘washing line’ had flopped to 3.2. That’s a three JB drop, always gets me up to 5.something. So I wake up four hours later with 8.2.
> 
> Not fair, Ref.
> 
> The trouble with diabetes is that it keeps changing the rules without telling me. Keeps you on your toes, though


I dont think Diabetes knows how to play fair. Good job you needed a plumbing stop.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Accu-Chek say 5.8
At 5.32 am
Taken when up.
Have a great day everyone

_The snow goose need not bathe to make itself white.
Neither need you do anything but be yourself.
- Lao Tzu

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy good morning folks ~ a 5.4 on this still dark Saturday.
Have a great day and I wish you a happy weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .
Hope you all have a good day. 
I’m not a happy bunny right now , who let the DF out 
Went to bed on  5.1 So had 2 Gingernuts just to play safe and woke to this.
Sorry it’s so big.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Happy good morning folks ~ a 5.4 on this still dark Saturday.
> Have a great day and I wish you a happy weekend.


Nice number Wirralass.  Lovely music just what I needed to calm me


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Had my blood taken this morning, hopefully know my results by Monday or Tuesday next week.


@Stitch147. I hope the blood tests shed some light in what’s going on.


----------



## khskel

Morning all woke to a 6 on the dot after a nice flat line overnight. Shame about the LO 2 hours after eating. Looks like evening basal needs adjusting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until 7am...practically a lie in...woke to a 5.2


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 8.3 today here. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me first and last Chinese takeaway since diagnosis  and i didn't have any rice just chicken satay. But we live and learn will stick to Indian in future as much less effect on bg if I avoid the rice and naan breads.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone 
Think my neighbours must have a wee spy hole cut into my ceiling as every night when I climb into bed they start their nonsense 
On the other hand I received a gift from my MIL & FIL from their holiday to Belgium, a metal shelled egg with 15 mini Galler eggs inside 
Anyways its a 5.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice relaxing Saturday folks!  xx


----------



## Brando77

Clicketty Click 6.6. Weekend off, no rain, nice weather...yep you guessed it, laying on the couch indoors


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning from sunny Aberdeen! 8.5 this morning. Nothing to do with the whiskey & water, just a fabulous trip up. The coastal route is so gorgeous in the northeast. Everyone have a nice weekend. 
S.


----------



## Flo15

7.3 this morning ☺


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning from sunny Aberdeen! 8.5 this morning. Nothing to do with the whiskey & water, just a fabulous trip up. The coastal route is so gorgeous in the northeast. Everyone have a nice weekend.
> S.


Your not TOO far away, don't suppose you came close to Brechin on your way past? Or did you get the train? xx


----------



## Amigo

Went to bed on a 6.2 and woke on a 7.2 which demonstrates my Dawn Phenomenon theory.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Still playing with my second Levemir dose, so no nocturnal dips but woke up with 7.2 that fairly quickly rose to 8.5. It looks like a DP morning for a few of us.

You can deal with DP. Fiddle with your basal doses if you’re a T1, or go for a walk if you’re T2. Or, like me, just say “**** this for a game” and bung in a small correcting dose of insulin.

Make do and mend, as my gran used to say.


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. Home again, and full of the cold. Don’t even want to go near BG monitor. Have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning again. Well, following my earlier waking bg of 5.4 at 04.5am ~ I fell back to sleep  Upon waking I tested again and my meter chucked out a 6.1. So a rise of 0.7 and thats perfectly alright with me
Hope y'all enjoy the weekend, stay fit and as well as you can folks and take care x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Still playing with my second Levemir dose, so no nocturnal dips but woke up with 7.2 that fairly quickly rose to 8.5. It looks like a DP morning for a few of us.
> 
> You can deal with DP. Fiddle with your basal doses if you’re a T1, or go for a walk if you’re T2. Or, like me, just say “**** this for a game” and bung in a small correcting dose of insulin.
> 
> Make do and mend, as my gran used to say.



You’ve got me puzzled Mike with the DP advice. If the rise occurs overnight or just before rising (regardless of what level you went to bed on), when would the type 2 take the walk? It would have to be during the night to counter the effect?
I’m interested because I’m trying to get to grips with the morning hike which drops after breakfast.


----------



## mikeyB

My rise always happens after my feet hit the floor. I’ve never noticed it rising before I do. 

It depends how high you go - I can get up to 10 without doing anything, but if you drop after breakfast to a reasonable level, I don’t see there’s any worry really. Bit like chasing rainbows.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> My rise always happens after my feet hit the floor. I’ve never noticed it rising before I do.
> 
> It depends how high you go - I can get up to 10 without doing anything, but if you drop after breakfast to a reasonable level, I don’t see there’s any worry really. Bit like chasing rainbows.



I thought the nocturnal cramp dancing might have brought it down Mike but alas no. I’ve given up chasing anything including rainbows so I’ll just get on with it I think


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Past 2 days 5.4 4.9 5.8 5.1 5.6 5.3 6.2 6.4 good yet again


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Matthew James Hardy! Those are wonderful numbers!  Well done!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Accu-Chek say 5.8
At 5.37 am
Taken when up.
In office now

Peach blossom in Gu Bei, Shanghai, yesterday.
Have a great day everyone

_Curiosity takes courage.
The most important promises are the ones you make to yourself.
Pay Attention. Appreciate. Listen. Imagine.
- Mary Anne Radmacher

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Sunday one and all I hope your meters produce those magic numbers for you today ~ gawd you deserve them after endeavoring to maintain in range bgls Diabetes does muck us about sometimes doesn't it dont know where we stand half the time! Take care, stay as well as you can and have an enjoyable Sunday whatever you plan to do. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Past 2 days 5.4 4.9 5.8 5.1 5.6 5.3 6.2 6.4 good yet again


Amazing numbers there Matthew ~ great to see you're managing your diabetes much better now ~ well done and keep up the good work
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.8
> At 5.37 am
> Taken when up.
> In office now
> 
> Peach blossom in Gu Bei, Shanghai, yesterday.
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> _Curiosity takes courage.
> The most important promises are the ones you make to yourself.
> Pay Attention. Appreciate. Listen. Imagine.
> - Mary Anne Radmacher
> 
> View attachment 7828 View attachment 7829 _


Just beautiful Vince, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me this morning. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## Wirrallass

It's a straight 6.0 for me today which I'm more than happy with considering a Spanish meal and a huhum..........chocolate fudge brownie, ice-cream & caramel sauce last nightMmmm!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a good sleep last night...not up until 6am...coffee...then numbers...woke to a 5.5.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me. Must try testing much earlier, I wonder if it does make a difference.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me. Must try testing much earlier, I wonder if it does make a difference.


I think it does...I keep thinking I will test before  I get out of bed...never done that yet...always forget to take the blasted meter upstairs with me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Bright and sunny outside already, haven't even got the heating on this morning! 
It's a 5.2 for me this morning
Have a good  Sunday whatever you are doing folks!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me. Must try testing much earlier, I wonder if it does make a difference.


It seems to work that way for me Amigo ~ I can bet my bottom dollar when I test again say two hours later, my bg will rise by 2.0mmols.


----------



## Flo15

9.5mmol at 7.30 though I had to do a two unit correction at 2.30 am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me despite a lurgified 9.1 before bed. A flat line overnight but LO all the way. This new sensor is getting reported to Abbott on Monday. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. It’s a beautiful sunny spring morning here, positively tropical. I climbed out of bed with 6.2. It’s gone up by a point and a half after cruising downstairs, of course.

Anyway, to celebrate it not raining, I’m watching Match of the Day with a three shot  Americano and a vape to set me up for a shower and then two back to back IPL games. 

 Sunday is a day of rest. So is Monday, Tuesday....

Have a good day folks


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Bright and sunny outside already, haven't even got the heating on this morning!
> It's a 5.2 for me this morning
> Have a good  Sunday whatever you are doing folks!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Bright and sunny outside already, haven't even got the heating on this morning!
> It's a 5.2 for me this morning
> Have a good  Sunday whatever you are doing folks!  xx


Congrats on your HS Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> It seems to work that way for me Amigo ~ I can bet my bottom dollar if I test again in say two hours, my bg will have risen by 2-3mmols.


....and I always test before getting out of bed @Amigo. If I don't then my bg rises the minute I put my feet on the floor ~ and rise again after I've had my first coffee even tho I will have first drunk my usual 250mls warm boiled water with lemon slices!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.3 from me & a bit hungover.  I've tried testing in bed & out of bed but I found it makes very little difference for me.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 
Hope you all have a good Sunday. 
Woke to 7.1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, after treating a 2am hypo. Note to self, if you get an unexpectedly high reading in the evening, double check it's correct before you shove in a correction. (Ten years in and I'm still making rookie mistakes)


----------



## mikeyB

I did that that last night, Robin, and stayed in normal range all night. Course, I’m 22 years in


----------



## grainger

Morning... erm a shameful 15.2... all due to forgetting to bolus for chocolate consumed late last night... ops!

Baby brain and tiredness may mean I have to start being healthy haha


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Grainger, multitasking skills get a bit shaky post partum. Don’t worry, you’ll soon feel human again


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.8
> At 5.37 am
> Taken when up.
> In office now
> 
> Peach blossom in Gu Bei, Shanghai, yesterday.
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> _Curiosity takes courage.
> The most important promises are the ones you make to yourself.
> Pay Attention. Appreciate. Listen. Imagine.
> - Mary Anne Radmacher
> 
> View attachment 7828 View attachment 7829 _


Stunning pictures!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Stunning pictures!


Thanks Northie, just took them yesterday while walking around


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Off to the office early the Trumpasaurus is starting to cause
one or two issues with his bellowing.
I need to move fast.

Accu-Chek say 5.2
At 4.51 am
Taken when up.

Have a great day everyone

_Don't ask yourself what the world needs;
ask yourself what makes you come alive.
And then go and do that.
Because what the world needs is people who have come alive.
- Howard Thurman

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING FRIENDS.
Hope you're as well as you can be and remember the struggle you're in today is developing the strength you need for tomorrow ~ don't give up x
WL


----------



## Lanny

03:40 BS 6.3 Weighed in before breakfast at 04:00 74.9kilos. Haven’t seen a number that low in a while in the morning. I’m getting up & sleeping earlier each day. Will eventually get up early enough to be able to sleep at night & I’ll be back to my normal pattern after being all over the place, BS & sleeping while ill. Yippee! Shed the extra weight I put on with all the extra eating: unless I have a fever & can’t get out of bed, I ALWAYS eat like a pig when ill!

It’s still dark outside but, I’m sunny inside!

What about you? To you all. A local greeting here at the Causeway Coast!


----------



## grainger

Benny G said:


> I knew I should have skipped that coffee at 2am. Still night time, wide awake.



Hope you get some sleep soon


----------



## Flower

Good morning, maybe it's still good night?  5,8 to kick off a new week,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me. 
Dodgy sensor suddenly started working yesterday with some spot on readings but this morning's 3.4 was not overly impressive.

Off to the vampires before work for the HBa1C. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Off to the vampires before work for the HBa1C.


Hope it's a good 'un!


----------



## Ljc

@Vince_UK .  Congratulations on your HS.
Lovely pics, I look for your forward to The beautiful pic you post each morning, they cheer me up and are a sight for sore eyes


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Hope you all have a good day.
6.4 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 
Nice start to the day again, surely we cant get 2 nice days weather in a row! lol
@Vince_UK congrats on the HS, @khskel good luck at the vampires 
I'm joining @Flower with a 5.8
Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Carolg

Woke during night to a 12.1 then 9.1 at 7 am.keep well folks


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.3 from me & a bit hungover.  I've tried testing in bed & out of bed but I found it makes very little difference for me.


Hung over again Markyp...tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, the red wine effect in action.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Off to the office early the Trumpasaurus is starting to cause


The who Vince?...was that a celebration for the House Special?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Nice start to the day again, surely we cant get 2 nice days weather in a row! lol


No not here we can't K...peeing down again.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Off to the vampires before work for the HBa1C.


Good luck khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...peeing down here again...bad sleep...coffee late last night that was a bad move...still wide awake at 02:30...ewwwwwwwwwwwww...woke to a 5.0...that's something I suppose


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No not here we can't K...peeing down again.


Booo  that stinks, hopefully it'll clear up for you soon!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Booo  that stinks, hopefully it'll clear up for you soon!  xx


It could be worse K...I could have to drag a great wet complaining damp lump of a dog round the park in it shortly...oh wait...I do have to do that... *&^%


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It could be worse K...I could have to drag a great wet complaining damp lump of a dog round the park in it shortly...oh wait...I do have to do that... *&^%


Just wait till @Vince_UK gives you that micro pig, you'll have 2 damp lumps to drag round! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Just wait till @Vince_UK gives you that micro pig, you'll have 2 damp lumps to drag round! xx


Oh lord K...forgotten about that...has he gone yet?...is it too late to stop him.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Oh lord K...forgotten about that...has he gone yet?...is it too late to stop him.


Haha, I'm not sure, hopefully he'll see this first! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> The who Vince?...was that a celebration for the House Special?


The Donald Trumpasaurus


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The Donald Trumpasaurus


Okay...should have been obvious I suppose if I were quick witted...more able...had control of my senses...or possibly had more coffee...what a splendid idea...off to put the kettle on  now.


----------



## Amigo

A late 6.3 for me and looks like a decent day here. Taking our son out somewhere (it will need to involve CD/music shops to keep him happy!) oh and food!


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting today, didn’t get up till 11.00. I did wake at the usual 7.30, but found my BG to be 2.4, my fault. Now then, Spar had run out of Jelly Babies, so I got some fruit jelly sweets (main ingredient glucose syrup). Now these are almost twice the size of JBs, and sugar coated. So how many? One, two, or 2 and a half? I went for two.

Woke up at 11.00 on 8.2.  So that includes correction plus DP. 

So I still don’t know the fruit jelly/Jelly Baby equivalence. More research needed. Still, having a research program gives me a new hobby


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Readings today 6.3 before breakfast 5.0  before lunch 5.2 before evening meal now 7.4 before bed 7.4 my highest level for over a week not to bad though


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Hope everyone had a good night

Accu-Chek say 5.5
At 5.24 am
Taken when up.
Have a great day everyone

Wisteria at Guyi Garden, Shanghai now starting to bloom.
Photo taken by a friend yesterday. I try to go every year but just don't have the time this year.

_To be yourself in a world that
is constantly trying to make you something else
is the greatest accomplishment.
- Ralph Waldo Emerson

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

IT'S TUESDAY ALREADY FOLKS ~ G O O D   M O R N I N G!
Three days to go til the weekend and a welcome break for some of you! 
Hope your numbers are the best you've ever had to date ~ and if not, then don't give up trying.
Take good care of yourselves and stay well x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Brando77

6.1 Bakers Bun. I've just realised, if you want a lower bg reading get up earlier....so 2hrs less sleep or higher reading. Great idea, less sleep for me said no Diabetic ever.


----------



## Lanny

You know, wirralass, I look forward to the pictures & videos you post here each day! They make me smile & feel batter!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...peeing down here again (still)...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Lanny

04:30 BS 6.9. Yay! Managed 2 hours of, admittedly light, sleep last night. So, should be back to my normal pattern tomorrow? Breakfast at 05:00 was AMAZING!!!  More or less the same stuff I’ve been eating but, my newly returning tastebuds with lower BS, after the slow loss of them while BS was high, makes simply cooked food OUT OF THIS WORLD! 

It’s still dark outside but, I’m sunny inside! 

Top of the morning to you all!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> You know, wirralass, I look forward to the pictures & videos you post here each day! They make me smile & feel batter!  Thanks a lot!


Thank you Lanny ~ glad they bring you good cheer each morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning again all.
Notched a straight 7.00 today @ 5.38am ~ I should have tested earlier and _before _I got out of bed


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day.
7.6 with a straight line .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wayward 7.5 on the libre. Post cat finger prick 9.5 I hope it's just the tail end of this cold.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a wayward 7.5 on the libre. Post cat finger prick 9.5 I hope it's just the tail end of this cold.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope you feel better soon - unusual for the post-cat to be higher than pre-cat!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. Stuck in the 9's and I know nothing will be done as my HbA1c comes back at an ok level, not sure what else I can do now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Didn't test but would've probably been 6.3 as that is my standard waking BG.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Bit colder here than it has been the last 2 days, was bound to happen though, I've to go out this afternoon 
5.7 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.7 and been so so busy, going to enjoy a quieter day and then away again tomorrow. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Bit colder here than it has been the last 2 days, was bound to happen though, I've to go out this afternoon
> 5.7 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Snap! Thanks and you have a lovely day too.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Snap! Thanks and you have a lovely day too.


NJ I've got nothing on apart from my appointment, should be in and out in 10 minutes hopefully, home in time for a cuppy, given my mum money to pick up a couple of boxes of hair dye, don't know when I'll get it done but at least it'll be in the house! haha  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Whooping 8.7 for me today, but I did eat two scones with jam and cream last night, so I am guessing it was the jam as I had 2 x 20g portions.  I am also feeling low on energy so I am hoping that I am not coming down with anything.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> NJ I've got nothing on apart from my appointment, should be in and out in 10 minutes hopefully, home in time for a cuppy, given my mum money to pick up a couple of boxes of hair dye, don't know when I'll get it done but at least it'll be in the house! haha  xx


I 'snapped' you for same waking number! Hope your appointmet goes well and you find time to dye your hair.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I 'snapped' you for same waking number! Hope your appointmet goes well and you find time to dye your hair.


Yes I know was just saying not much of a lovely day planned lol, doubt we'll get time this week  xx


----------



## mikeyB

I had a really odd day yesterday. I couldn’t get my BG lower than double figures most of the day. It may have been a duff Humalog pen, cos when I started a new pen it worked rather well.

Anyway, three fruit jellies =4 jelly babies, so an overshoot gave me 8.2 on rising. So 2 is sufficient. At least I’ve got that sorted.

All I need now is a cure.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.4 for me but that’s after a 20.2 in the night?! My evening figures are massively out of kilter - looks like a few days of basal testing and ratio testing for me


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me on this very rainy day.


----------



## mikeyB

grainger said:


> Morning all. 4.4 for me but that’s after a 20.2 in the night?! My evening figures are massively out of kilter - looks like a few days of basal testing and ratio testing for me


That’s just your hormones getting back to Grainger normal. Plus a bit of stress, no matter how relieved you feel after the last 9 months. Dinnae fash, you’ll get back to normal soon


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> NJ I've got nothing on apart from my appointment, should be in and out in 10 minutes hopefully, home in time for a cuppy, given my mum money to pick up a couple of boxes of hair dye, don't know when I'll get it done but at least it'll be in the house! haha  xx



What colour you having kaylz


----------



## Heath o

8.4 for me this morning gonna have nice chilling day,


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> What colour you having kaylz


I told her to pick me up a purple, there were 3 different ones to choose from so she picked cyber purple for me, she's gone with cosmic blue xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Whooping 8.7 for me today, but I did eat two scones with jam and cream last night, so I am guessing it was the jam as I had 2 x 20g portions.  I am also feeling low on energy so I am hoping that I am not coming down with anything.


.......and I bet they tasted yummy yum yum you should have sent them to me instead!!Hope you're not going down with anything Lorraine. Your numbers have been in perfect range lately but even so, 8.7 isn't bad hun, still in single numbers. Stay warm, keep yourself hydrated and take care. x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All
Wish everyone a good night
Accu-Chek say 5
At 4.51 am
Taken when up.
Have a fab day everyone
Summer has arrived here.


_Believe in yourself. Dream big dreams.
Set important goals. Take action on those goals.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie


  _


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

7.3 this morning 6.0 before lunch 5.2 before evening meal before bed 4.4 but did little heavy lifting after evening meal for about 20 mins could perhaps?explain the 4.4 just had my snack before bed will test again an in hour or so to check they’ve gone back up to normal


----------



## grainger

mikeyB said:


> That’s just your hormones getting back to Grainger normal. Plus a bit of stress, no matter how relieved you feel after the last 9 months. Dinnae fash, you’ll get back to normal soon



Hormones are stupid!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## grainger

Morning all. A crap 15.2 today.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all. A crap 15.2 today.


You'll get there @grainger {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Still running a bit high with a 7.8 pre cat and 7.7  post. Libre showed 5.7 on waking. Def not the best one I've had. 

I hope those levels settle themselves down @grainger .

Eye test today so here's hoping the murkiness lasts.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. Still running a bit high with a 7.8 pre cat and 7.7  post. Libre showed 5.7 on waking. Def not the best one I've had.
> 
> I hope those levels settle themselves down @grainger .
> 
> Eye test today so here's hoping the murkiness lasts.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Bright sunshine predicted in the Keighley area around the time  of the test, particularly bright afterwards...   Hope all goes well!


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all. Still running a bit high with a 7.8 pre cat and 7.7  post. Libre showed 5.7 on waking. Def not the best one I've had.
> 
> I hope those levels settle themselves down @grainger .
> 
> Eye test today so here's hoping the murkiness lasts.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck khskel


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Morning all. A crap 15.2 today.


I am not qualified to say anything really Grainger I just hope they settle down soon for you


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.1 and on my way soon to London, hope it stops raining so I can enjoy walking everywhere.
Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
@grainger sorry to see your having a rough time bg wise, hope it settles soon for you
@khskel good luck with the eye test, hope the sun doesn't decide to make an appearance 
5.9 for me this cold windy morning
Have a nice day my lovelies!  xx


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. Still running a bit high with a 7.8 pre cat and 7.7  post. Libre showed 5.7 on waking. Def not the best one I've had.
> 
> I hope those levels settle themselves down @grainger .
> 
> Eye test today so here's hoping the murkiness lasts.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 11.0 for me this morning but slept all night. Got packed lunch prepared so at least that’s a plus. Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 5.5 after annoying surprise at 03:45 when BS was 9.6. Breakfast at 07:00.

A bit confused, annoyed & worried today!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, seems to have settled down after yesterday's exploits. I hit the dizzy heights of 16.7 at a scary cross country training morning, when my horse got way overexcited and was bolting off and bucking. ( At least I stayed on, unlike daughter who ended up in the lake) Normally I'd expect my BG to fall because of the physical effort, but the adrenaline rush more than compensated. Still, it did mean I had a 'free' doughnut later when my BGs started to fall, with no insulin, (and still ended up 4.3 at bedtime needing another snack. Diet will have to wait!)


----------



## Lanny

Good gracious, Robin!  That was a dramatic day!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here, seems to have settled down after yesterday's exploits. I hit the dizzy heights of 16.7 at a scary cross country training morning, when my horse got way overexcited and was bolting off and bucking. ( At least I stayed on, unlike daughter who ended up in the lake) Normally I'd expect my BG to fall because of the physical effort, but the adrenaline rush more than compensated. Still, it did mean I had a 'free' doughnut later when my BGs started to fall, with no insulin, (and still ended up 4.3 at bedtime needing another snack. Diet will have to wait!)


Good job there was a lake there to break her fall!  Sounds scary, no wonder you hit the heights!  And a silver lining in the shape of a doughnut


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 for me this grey morning.  Think I have time traveled to November.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a very late night...woken up to rain (again)...clouds and a 5.3


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 and on my way soon to London, hope it stops raining so I can enjoy walking everywhere.
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hope you're lucky NJ...doubt it...still peeing down with a vengeance here.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...had a very late night...woken up to rain (again)...clouds and a 5.3



I noticed you were still ‘treading the boards’ in the wee hours Bubbsie when I woke up doing the same


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I noticed you were still ‘treading the boards’ in the wee hours Bubbsie when I woke up doing the same


Some times my work doesn't finish when I get home Amigo...phone calls...notes...follow up enquiries...think I got to bed at 3am...you would not believe how long it takes to get an answer from a ----- -------  in the early hours.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Some times my work doesn't finish when I get home Amigo...phone calls...notes...follow up enquiries...think I got to bed at 3am...you would not believe how long it takes to get an answer from a ----- -------  in the early hours.



Yes I totally get it Bubbsie. I was still on with leukaemia forum business very late and sometimes it’s hard to switch off especially as we’d lost one of our loved members very unexpectedly during treatment.

A 7.2 for me which is what I always get if I test late.

Going to rain till Thursday apparently but some rays promised for next week.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yes I totally get it Bubbsie. I was still on with leukaemia forum business very late and sometimes it’s hard to switch off especially as we’d lost one of our loved members very unexpectedly during treatment.
> 
> A 7.2 for me which is what I always get if I test late.
> 
> Going to rain till Thursday apparently but some rays promised for next week.


Sorry to read this Amigo.. Loosing someone is always very painful. Take care.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Yes I totally get it Bubbsie. I was still on with leukaemia forum business very late and sometimes it’s hard to switch off especially as we’d lost one of our loved members very unexpectedly during treatment.
> 
> A 7.2 for me which is what I always get if I test late.
> 
> Going to rain till Thursday apparently but some rays promised for next week.


I'm sorry to hear your 'other' forum lost a member Amigo...expected or not its a real blow...sends 'shock waves' through forum communities...after that awful news I'm surprised you only got a 7.2...could have been much worse...no doubt you'll be busy today after such dreadful news.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all after a busy few weeks what with one thing and another...anyway, a nice 5.1 today.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> I told her to pick me up a purple, there were 3 different ones to choose from so she picked cyber purple for me, she's gone with cosmic blue xx


Very nice like sound of cyber purple,x


----------



## Heath o

Nice lying for me today didn't get up till 12:45 and woke to 8.5


----------



## Ditto

Didn't measure this morning, no way, been on a bender. 

Yesterday 6.9 @ 6.35am  and 7.2 @ 9.42am the day before. Getting back into the measuring.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Yes I totally get it Bubbsie. I was still on with leukaemia forum business very late and sometimes it’s hard to switch off especially as we’d lost one of our loved members very unexpectedly during treatment.
> 
> A 7.2 for me which is what I always get if I test late.
> 
> Going to rain till Thursday apparently but some rays promised for next week.


Sorry about your sad loss Amigo.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Sorry about your sad loss Amigo.



Thanks Carol. When you’re suffering the same thing, it makes it scary.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks Carol. When you’re suffering the same thing, it makes it scary.


Yes, I can understand that Amigo. Thinking of you


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All

Hope all Sleep/Slept well.
Accu-Chek say 5.5
At 5.03 am
Taken when up.
Coffee is ready.
Have a good day everyone

_Humility is not thinking less of yourself,
it's thinking of yourself less.
- Rick Warren (author of The Purpose Driven(R) Life)
  
_


----------



## pav

A bit late, I was awake at 4 am then had a hypo of 3.6 at 5 am managed to correct it with a on finally getting up of 5.6. This reduced sugar in treats is making it harder to work out what is needed to correct hypo's though at least this mornings hypo managed to get it spot on and took a fair few more treats to sort it out.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. 
Still dark outside so can't tell yet what the weather will be like today. 
PS. If you leave your umbrella at home when you go out, you can bet it will rain ~ but if you take your umbrella out with you, you can bet the weather will be dry!
Take care folks and I leave you with this.........


----------



## Wirrallass

7.1 for me. Testing early today didn't produce the lower number I expected  Oh well, back to the drawing board ~ again!

WL.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 9.4 today - single figure - progress!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...woke to a 4.8


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me or 3.7 on this particularly unreliable sensor which Abbott are replacing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me on yet another grey day. But it is my 32 wedding anniversary today and my mum and dads 60th so going to Frankie and bennies tonight


----------



## Lanny

06:16 BS 9.2. After a night of fluctuations. Monitored closely, as instructed, until sheer tiredness hit me at 01:25 when BS was 12.7 knew the drop was coming so, had some penut butter & an oatcake, for sustained release, while I slept to cover the dips!

Had a pretty good sleep & woke in good time to take the wheelie bin out, unlike the manic dash a fortnight ago. Bolused first then, the bin. The cherry blossoms are just beginning to bud so, they’re be blooming soon: my favourite time of the year when they’re displaying their blooms!

Came back, cooked breakfast & ate at 07:00. Absolutely AMAZING! Still enjoying simply cooked food!

A partial day, yesterday, of reduced doses, by 1 unit basal & bolus, & a full day today. So, hopefully that’ll even things out tonight!

What’s the crack? everybody. A local greeting here at the Causeway Coast!

The birds are singing lovely madrigals outside!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Not so good for me this morning. 10.5 and will have to go for some feed shopping tonight. Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 for me on yet another grey day. But it is my 32 wedding anniversary today and my mum and dads 60th so going to Frankie and bennies tonight


Happy anniversary Lorraine...so between you & your parents over ninety years of marriage...wow...impressive...enjoy your celebrations...it's a once in a lifetime event...have fun.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
@Grannylorraine really 30 years? You don't look old enough! Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! 
Brighter start to the day today but still on the chilly side 
6.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. We seem to have swapped rain for fog, either that or someone's run off with the hills.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.6, may have overdone the night time snack. 
Dreaming here of the sun and warmth, I hear it is on its way. Happy Thursday to all.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 for me on yet another grey day. But it is my 32 wedding anniversary today and my mum and dads 60th so going to Frankie and bennies tonight


Happy anniversary!  I hope you have a lovely evening


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.6, may have overdone the night time snack.
> Dreaming here of the sun and warmth, I hear it is on its way. Happy Thursday to all.


Dream on until the weekend NJ...think it starts then...I avoid direct sunshine...but...tired of this constant grey start to my mornings now...as for that fudging rain...yes...peeing down here again.


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry everyone, it’s a lovely sunny spring morning here. I’ve got to spend the morning ringing removal companies. 

Anyway, I checked my BG while the coffee machine was coughing and spluttering while cleaning itself, and scored 5.2, after a nice gentle straight line slope from the 8.1 I went to bed with. 

Makes a pleasant change


----------



## Mark Parrott

Happy 30th Anniversary @Grannylorraine & happy 60th to your parents.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I’ve not had a chance to read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everybody.
Woke to 6.6 on meter and 5.7 Libre.

My Libre had an off day yesterday, woke to a big fat LO (where it stayed most of the day.) till I saw that I felt absolutely fine then auto suggestion crept in lol, my meter disagreed with my Libre and my body and said 4.5 . just to be sure I tested with another meter it agreed I wasn’t hypo ,4.8 .
According to my Libre little fibber that it was, when it wasn’t shouting LO I got to the dizzy heights of 3.7 for a few minutes.
My poor fingers sure went through it yesterday.
Perhaps the threat of phoning Abbott today has worked as it seems to be behaving itself so far today .


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Sorry everyone, it’s a lovely sunny spring morning here. I’ve got to spend the morning ringing removal companies.
> 
> Anyway, I checked my BG while the coffee machine was coughing and spluttering while cleaning itself, and scored 5.2, after a nice gentle straight line slope from the 8.1 I went to bed with.
> 
> Makes a pleasant change


Congratulations on the HS Mike!  I had the removals firms coming round yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I’ve not had a chance to read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everybody.
> Woke to 6.6 on meter and 5.7 Libre.
> 
> My Libre had an off day yesterday, woke to a big fat LO (where it stayed most of the day.) till I saw that I felt absolutely fine then auto suggestion crept in lol, my meter disagreed with my Libre and my body and said 4.5 . just to be sure I tested with another meter it agreed I wasn’t hypo ,4.8 .
> According to my Libre little fibber that it was, when it wasn’t shouting LO I got to the dizzy heights of 3.7 for a few minutes.
> My poor fingers sure went through it yesterday.
> Perhaps the threat of phoning Abbott today has worked as it seems to be behaving itself so far today .


So annoying when that happens Lin! Hope it behaves itself until it expires now!


----------



## Amigo

A rotund solitary 7 this morning and it’s hubby’s birthday so we’re all out to an award winning Indian restaurant tonight.

Congratulations @Grannylorraine


----------



## mikeyB

An Indian Meal Amigo? If you can report tomorrow with a BG 6.5 or lower I’ll donate £100 extra to DUK


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> An Indian Meal Amigo? If you can report tomorrow with a BG 6.5 or lower I’ll donate £100 extra to DUK



Even though there will be alcohol involved to keep the liver busy, I think you know your money is safe Mike!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A rotund solitary 7 this morning and it’s hubby’s birthday so we’re all out to an award winning Indian restaurant tonight.
> 
> Congratulations @Grannylorraine


Amigo have a plate of rice for me please...the last time I had rice was on boxing day...at a family supper...curry & rice...hmmn...and besides carbs don't count on birthdays do they


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A relatively uneventful 5.9 here.


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> A rotund solitary 7 this morning and it’s hubby’s birthday so we’re all out to an award winning Indian restaurant tonight.
> 
> Congratulations @Grannylorraine


@Amigo   happy Birthday to your Husband. Enjoy your meal. 
I’m not fussed about the rice or the naan but Could you please have some Lamb Dhansak and an onion bargee for me  I haven’t had any for 3 long years.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo have a plate of rice for me please...the last time I had rice was on boxing day...at a family supper...curry & rice...hmmn...and besides carbs don't count on birthdays do they



It’s the Keema naan I like Bubbsie! We always share a rice and I don’t have much.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> It’s the Keema naan I like Bubbsie! We always share a rice and I don’t have much.


Love that...currently working on a low carb naan bread...well to be precise a friend of mine is...hoping she will share...I miss a good curry and everything that goes with it...my next treat isn't until the summer when some of us meet up


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It’s the Keema naan I like Bubbsie! We always share a rice and I don’t have much.


Give me a Peshwari any day lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A rotund solitary 7 this morning and it’s hubby’s birthday so we’re all out to an award winning Indian restaurant tonight.
> 
> Congratulations @Grannylorraine


Happy Birthday to Mr Amigo.
Hiv a gud un marra and divint git tee kaylied 
ind remimber wit dem curries they born gannin in and gannin oot


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr Amigo.
> Hiv a gud un marra and divint git tee kaylied
> ind remimber wit dem curries they born gannin in and gannin oot



I’ve already got the Andrex on chill Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Night/Good Morning All.

Quick coffee then off to the airport. 
Not testing again until Monday.

Accu-Chek say 5.3
At 4.25am
Taken when up.
Wish every on good day ahead


_Be gentle first with yourself.
- Lama Yeshe

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING FRIENDS.
I finally have my car back on the road and its great to be mobile again ~ which means I can travel further afield to enjoy some £'s retail therapy
Hope y'all have those magic numbers today and have an enjoyable weekend folks x


----------



## Lanny

03:50 BS 8.0 breakfast at 04:15. Much better night in that I had the same peanut butter & oatcake last night to cover any dips while I slept. But, didn’t sleep much! Not surprising really since I was really tired yesterday & kept dosing off.

Still dark outside but, if not quite sunny this morning, I’m brightening up on the inside!

Good morning to you all!

No birdsong yet: a mite bit early, even for them!

Edited Oops a mite bit early for me too! Corrected typos!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Ah! The birds have woken up with the sun & singing madrigals outside!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly today which considering I ate sweet potato fries last night and a piece of the fruit cake that broke off while cutting it up, I am pleased with that. All I need now is some sunshine. Still looking very grey out there in deepest darkest Essex.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...grey & drizzly outside but no rain yet...I have a feeling I shouldn't have said that...busy day ahead...need to get started...woke to a 5.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5 for me. Looks like the spiking effects of the cold are wearing off as had hypo after tea last night.
Diabetes clinic this afternoon. The last few days figures should raise some eyebrows. Especially where the dodgy sensor read LO for 24 hours.

Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me. Looks like the spiking effects of the cold are wearing off as had hypo after tea last night.
> Diabetes clinic this afternoon. The last few days figures should raise some eyebrows. Especially where the dodgy sensor read LO for 24 hours.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Thanks khskel...good luck with your appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, we finally made it to Friday. And its a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. If anyone sees the sun, could they remind it that it hasn't visited the Cotswolds for over a week.


----------



## Carolg

Really quick busy week. Can’t wait till 4 o’clock, will be finished work and home to switch off and slob. Have a good Friday all


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Dull, windy, raining and blooming cold here this morning  better get a move on and order some hoodies that fit but a whopping £27 each seems a bit steep 
@Bubbsie congratulations on the HS! , @khskel good luck with the appointment this afternoon! 
Anyways its a 5.0 for me this miserable looking day lol
Hope all you nice folks have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Sun has been a bit shy here as well


----------



## Davein

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. If anyone sees the sun, could they remind it that it hasn't visited the Cotswolds for over a week.


He (the sun) has been hiding down here for the past few days but he has promised to be in the Cotswolds next week


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me. Looks like the spiking effects of the cold are wearing off as had hypo after tea last night.
> Diabetes clinic this afternoon. The last few days figures should raise some eyebrows. Especially where the dodgy sensor read LO for 24 hours.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with clinic khskel


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. A bit low for me at 4.2 today. Prefer to wake no lower than 5 personally. Still it meant I didn’t need to wait so long between bolus and slice of toast so that’s something.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Carolg said:


> Really quick busy week. Can’t wait till 4 o’clock, will be finished work and home to switch off and slob. Have a good Friday all



Thanks Carol. Hope the busy day goes well. “A busy day is a happy day” as an old boss once used to say. Not sure I ever quite believed that when running ragged


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me. Looks like the spiking effects of the cold are wearing off as had hypo after tea last night.
> Diabetes clinic this afternoon. The last few days figures should raise some eyebrows. Especially where the dodgy sensor read LO for 24 hours.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with the appointment  They'll have a pink fit if you show them that LO!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Dull, windy, raining and blooming cold here this morning  better get a move on and order some hoodies that fit but a whopping £27 each seems a bit steep
> @Bubbsie congratulations on the HS! , @khskel good luck with the appointment this afternoon!
> Anyways its a 5.0 for me this miserable looking day lol
> Hope all you nice folks have a fab day!  xx


Thanks Kaylz...still freezing here so heating was on all day...perhaps I should invest in some hoodies too!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Kaylz...still freezing here so heating was on all day...perhaps I should invest in some hoodies too!


I suspect ours may be on and off all day! Wouldn't be so bad, I'm not a clothes snob that must have designer brands BUT  I know Superdry xs fits me perfectly, and that's what I'm needing stuff that fits! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I suspect ours may be on and off all day! Wouldn't be so bad, I'm not a clothes snob that must have designer brands BUT  I know Superdry xs fits me perfectly, and that's what I'm needing stuff that fits! xx


Left mine switched on until about 1am this morning K...was about to pack away the winter wardrobe...can't see the point of that at the moment?...will need to invest in some new clothes for Spring myself...not sure I have much left that is a good fit.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Left mine switched on until about 1am this morning K...was about to pack away the winter wardrobe...can't see the point of that at the moment?...will need to invest in some new clothes for Spring myself...not sure I have much left that is a good fit.


Ours is never left on that long, just put on for hour bursts, then it switches itself off if the house reaches the temp the thermostat is set at, no keep the winter clothes to hand just now!, I feel your pain, I'm a size 6 or 8 and have barely anything so really going to have to try and put a few pennies away to get a few bits of clothes, groceries are so expensive though so wont be easy xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ours is never left on that long, just put on for hour bursts, then it switches itself off if the house reaches the temp the thermostat is set at, no keep the winter clothes to hand just now!, I feel your pain, I'm a size 6 or 8 and have barely anything so really going to have to try and put a few pennies away to get a few bits of clothes, groceries are so expensive though so wont be easy xx


I forgot & nodded off in the big 'phat' comfy chair K...came to around 1am...I have no idea how to work the central heating controls on the 'thingy'...actually I have no idea what all the buttons do in my car...my laptop...or anything else in the house that requires programming.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.everyone.  I hope you all have a good day.  Will catch up on posts soon..
I am pleased to say My sensor is still behaving itself.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me. Looks like the spiking effects of the cold are wearing off as had hypo after tea last night.
> Diabetes clinic this afternoon. The last few days figures should raise some eyebrows. Especially where the dodgy sensor read LO for 24 hours.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Bubbsie
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with the clinic appt.  I hope they dont have  a hissy fit with that faulty sensors readings.


----------



## Ljc

@Bubbsie. Congrats on the HS


----------



## Amigo

Well you had a narrow escape with your money pledge to DUK if I scored 6.5 or less this morning Mike.

I was 6.6! However, being an honest person I couldn’t lie.

Not a bad result after a celebratory Indian meal out last night


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Amigo said:


> Well you had a narrow escape with your money pledge to DUK if I scored 6.5 or less this morning Mike.
> 
> I was 6.6! However, being an honest person I couldn’t lie.
> 
> Not a bad result after a celebratory Indian meal out last night



Good work! Always adds a certain amount of pleasure to an enjoyable meal that can be difficult BG-wise when there isn't any ensuing BG chaos


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> @Bubbsie. Congrats on the HS


Thank you Lin...have a good weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.everyone.  I hope you all have a good day.  Will catch up on posts soon..
> I am pleased to say My sensor is still behaving itself.
> View attachment 7956


Congrats on your house speshie Lin x


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.everyone.  I hope you all have a good day.  Will catch up on posts soon..
> I am pleased to say My sensor is still behaving itself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7956


Snap Lin


----------



## Wirrallass

Confession time! After a heavy carb ladened day yesterday I was loathe to test my waking this morning But I've just plucked up enough courage to test my bgl and my meter has miraculously churned out a 5.9 More than happy with this. Now what was I doing ~ ah yes, was making a coffee!


----------



## Greymouser

Hi guys, hope someone can advise me on my waking Blood Sugar readings, but even though I have asked before, I need to ask again. This morning was a decent 4.4, but for the last week, each morning has left me below 4, do I need to worry? I am currently on two Metformin tablets, one morning, one evening, so am wondering if I should just drop the evening one? I was supposed to be seeing the Diabetic specialist nurse, this month, but so far no invite or bloodform. I guess there is time yet, but there would not be much time left now to get the blood test done before seeing her. How long do you think I should leave it, before getting pushy?


----------



## Bubbsie

Greymouser said:


> Hi guys, hope someone can advise me on my waking Blood Sugar readings, but even though I have asked before, I need to ask again. This morning was a decent 4.4, but for the last week, each morning has left me below 4, do I need to worry? I am currently on two Metformin tablets, one morning, one evening, so am wondering if I should just drop the evening one? I was supposed to be seeing the Diabetic specialist nurse, this month, but so far no invite or bloodform. I guess there is time yet, but there would not be much time left now to get the blood test done before seeing her. How long do you think I should leave it, before getting pushy?


I don't think its being pushy to ask them why you've not had a reminder for your blood test/review...I'd give them a ring and ask for an appointment...do they do the blood tests at your surgery?...it takes a couple of days to process the bloods when I have a review...give them a call & you could mention the morning lows at the same time.


----------



## Greymouser

I may well do, though will wait another week. It was she who told me I would be called in the first half of the month. Yes they take bloods at my surgery, as long as you are patient! Last time I pushed for an appointment with the Diabetic specialist nurse, it took just over two weeks. My GP: almost five weeks!


----------



## Bubbsie

Greymouser said:


> I may well do, though will wait another week. It was she who told me I would be called in the first half of the month. Yes they take bloods at my surgery, as long as you are patient! Last time I pushed for an appointment with the Diabetic specialist nurse, it took just over two weeks. My GP: almost five weeks!


Well if you feel more comfortable doing that okay...but...make sure you don't get overlooked entirely...I know some who haven't had a diabetic review for a couple of years...luckily at our surgery we can ring up and book a blood test...so I coincide that with an appointment a few days to a week after that with the GP.


----------



## Beck Mercer

Hi all, not posted in this thread before but having a read it seems most of you type 2s are a 5ish in mornings. I’m almost always in the sevens. I don’t eat late, test after I’ve eaten n usually around the 6-8 depending on what I’ve eaten. However the last week I’ve been top end of 7s to once or twice 9s. I have been eating sensibly and take metformin regularly but this morning, 2 hrs after small bowl cornflakes semi skimmed milk it’s 10.9 highest ever.  Why? What am I doing wrong? I’ve eaten same previously n only had a 1-2ml rise, this is over 4ml rise.


----------



## Northerner

Beck Mercer said:


> Hi all, not posted in this thread before but having a read it seems most of you type 2s are a 5ish in mornings. I’m almost always in the sevens. I don’t eat late, test after I’ve eaten n usually around the 6-8 depending on what I’ve eaten. However the last week I’ve been top end of 7s to once or twice 9s. I have been eating sensibly and take metformin regularly but this morning, 2 hrs after small bowl cornflakes semi skimmed milk it’s 10.9 highest ever.  Why? What am I doing wrong? I’ve eaten same previously n only had a 1-2ml rise, this is over 4ml rise.


Hi Beck, are you testing as soon as you wake, or after you have been up and about a bit? I know my levels start to rise quite rapidly as soon as I raise my head from the pillow due to my liver releasing an extra 'boost' of glucose to start me off for the day - within 5 minutes they can rise by 2-3 mmol/l. As such, my level at 5 minutes after rising is not reflective of where my levels have been overnight. Also, how do your waking levels compare to your before bed levels, is there much of a difference?

Is it possible that you are brewing an infection of some kind, maybe the sniffles? Infections can raise levels, even before you know you have them sometimes. 

Regarding the cornflakes, what was your level before eating? A rise of 2-3 mmol/l at 2 hours is quite acceptable, and bear in mind that meters aren't 100% accurate, so if the rise is only slightly more than you expect it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I'd suggest having the same breakfast again and seeing what the difference is - it's not possible to judge things just on a single experience because there are so many variables that can potentially influence the results.


----------



## Beck Mercer

Thanks for your reply. I test after I’ve been for a wee lol, but will try immediately as you suggest. My levels are usually 6-7 throughout day and after meals but last week has defo been on the increase as I’ve had a few 8 and 9 readings. Today I was 7.4 before the cornflakes, have eaten the before n had a rise of 2 two hours later. So this was my highest reading since I started testing 2 months ago. 
Will try it again, and have docs in few weeks for new hba1c so will see a reflection overall. Just getting the feeling the tablets aren’t working as well as they did when I first started taking them as then levels were 
5-6s on waking and 6-7 throughout day etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

You might find the timing is important with after-meal checks @Beck Mercer - several of our T2 members seem to have a reduced 'first phase' insulin response (the boost of insulin that is released when you start eating). This can mean that levels rise sharply and peak at nearer 1 hour than 2 hours - by 2 hours generally the second phase insulin has begin to reduce BGs.

It might be worth experimenting a little to see generally when your 'peak time' is falling by checking at 1hr as well as 2hrs after eating. It won't necessarily be exactly identical for each meal, but it's useful to have a general idea of when your BG is likely to be peaking so that you can adjust your meals to reduce any levels you think are higher that you'd like.


----------



## Beck Mercer

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You might find the timing is important with after-meal checks @Beck Mercer - several of our T2 members seem to have a reduced 'first phase' insulin response (the boost of insulin that is released when you start eating). This can mean that levels rise sharply and peak at nearer 1 hour than 2 hours - by 2 hours generally the second phase insulin has begin to reduce BGs.
> 
> It might be worth experimenting a little to see generally when your 'peak time' is falling by checking at 1hr as well as 2hrs after eating. It won't necessarily be exactly identical for each meal, but it's useful to have a general idea of when your BG is likely to be peaking so that you can adjust your meals to reduce any levels you think are higher that you'd like.




Thanks, this is something I’ll look into now.  
There’s so much to learn lol


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting, I’ve been busy with removal stuff. I went to bed with a reading of 6.5, and woke up with a 6.5.

Sounds good, I know, but that includes a 3.5 sink in the washing line, so the morning result includes three Dextro tabs. Pretty nifty correction, if you ask me.

Now, if I had pump with CGM....


----------



## Vince_UK

Congratulations on the HS Robin


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...grey & drizzly outside but no rain yet...I have a feeling I shouldn't have said that...busy day ahead...need to get started...woke to a 5.2


Congrats on the HS , Bubbsie


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I said I wasn't going to test but my meter somehow found its way into my bag, sneaky little thing.
So at 6am it said 5.7 and that was the Codefree.
Raining like you wouldn't believe in Seoul this morning, need a plan B
Have a good day all.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE, SATURDAY'S HERE
So I thought these owls would bring you good cheer.
Their amusing antics will make you smile
To brighten your day for just a wee while.




Wishing y'all a happy and stress free Saturday ~ and for those who are struggling then...

WL


----------



## Lanny

Aw!  I loved that wirralass! 

Had a VERY long sleep just after lunch 13/04/18, guessing, 13:46-23:21. Felt very refreshed: needed it!

S0, 13/04/18 23:21 BS 7.9. Will not be sleeping now as I'm wide awake!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Aw!  I loved that wirralass!
> 
> Had a VERY long sleep just after lunch 13/04/18, guessing, 13:46-23:21. Felt very refreshed: needed it!
> 
> S0, 13/04/18 23:21 BS 7.9. Will not be sleeping now as I'm wide awake!


Thanks Lanny ~ glad you appreciated it I see you're treading the floorboards too at this unearthly silly o'clock! Notwithstanding your long sleep,  yes you must have needed it, but have a listen to the music in the Relaxing Music for Insomniacs ~ it might help to give you a couple of hours sleep at least to awake at reasonable hour rather than trying to ride it out til tonight. x
WL


----------



## grainger

Morning. So my newborn is a night owl  been up since 2. Oh and just for good measure just tested - 23.4?!?

Diabetes sucks. Sleep deprivation sucks.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Oh poor you @grainger 
Sleep deprivation is the worst. 
I return from Aberdeen with 7.9 this morning. But it was a grand week! 
Good morning to everyone! 
S.


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Morning. So my newborn is a night owl  been up since 2. Oh and just for good measure just tested - 23.4?!?
> 
> Diabetes sucks. Sleep deprivation sucks.


But new life compensates In theory


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, touch of DP I think.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Congrats on the HS , Bubbsie


Thanks Vince


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today. Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well I said I wasn't going to test but my meter somehow found its way into my bag, sneaky little thing.
> So at 6am it said 5.7 and that was the Codefree.
> Raining like you wouldn't believe in Seoul this morning, need a plan B
> Have a good day all.


Plan B Vince....Brolly...good start to your Seoul weekend with a 5.7


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning. So my newborn is a night owl  been up since 2. Oh and just for good measure just tested - 23.4?!?
> 
> Diabetes sucks. Sleep deprivation sucks.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Grainger...agree with @SadhbhFiadh sleep deprivation is the worse...its Saturday so hopefully you can get some sleep later this morning...someone is setting Nate's alarm clock far too early.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...no rain it's almost sunny here...coffee tastes good...woke to a 5.0.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.7 for me after a rubbish day yesterday, but feeling great now and ready for two parties today. 
I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me this morning, bit on the high side. Wonder if this is due to my anxiety over my eye test this morning. Give me the dentist any day of the week over opticians.

@grainger. Hope little Nate lets mummy have a nap later today.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday. After my eye test I am going to see my mum and dad until the drops where off and I can drive again, then making pork pies for bake club on Monday (where I sit and eat a salad), but enjoy the group and take mum so all is good.  They have said to me I dont need to bake anything to take but I still like to.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning. So my newborn is a night owl  been up since 2. Oh and just for good measure just tested - 23.4?!?
> 
> Diabetes sucks. Sleep deprivation sucks.


Agree, both suck. I had three who never slept but I didn't have diabetes then, must be so so hard and hope your numbers settle down, it is still early days and your body is recovering. I hope you are getting good useful support from your team and you get some sleep today.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.8 for me this morning, bit on the high side. Wonder if this is due to my anxiety over my eye test this morning. Give me the dentist any day of the week over opticians.
> 
> @grainger. Hope little Nate lets mummy have a nap later today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday. After my eye test I am going to see my mum and dad until the drops where off and I can drive again, then making pork pies for bake club on Monday (where I sit and eat a salad), but enjoy the group and take mum so all is good.  They have said to me I dont need to bake anything to take but I still like to.


Hope the eye test goes well and not too stingy  Ooh! Pork pies...drool...!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 
Everything outside seems calm and still but it is VERY cold 
5.2 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Everything outside seems calm and still but it is VERY cold
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


House special!  Congrats @Kaylz!


----------



## Lanny

Technically not waking, as I didn’t sleep, but, 07:10 BS 7.3. Breakfast at 07:20. No fluctuations &, more importantly, no drops! BS is started to rise a little so, as instructed, gone back up to my normal dose at breakfast & the rest of the day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 for me on a new more reliable sensor.

HBa1C 47, kidneys fine, liver fine, cholesterol fine. Consultant happy with what I'm doing.

Have a good day everyone, it looks like the weather is picking up.


----------



## Ljc

grainger said:


> Morning. So my newborn is a night owl  been up since 2. Oh and just for good measure just tested - 23.4?!?
> 
> Diabetes sucks. Sleep deprivation sucks.


Oh nooooo (((hug)))


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me on a new more reliable sensor.
> 
> HBa1C 47, kidneys fine, liver fine, cholesterol fine. Consultant happy with what I'm doing.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, it looks like the weather is picking up.



Congrats on the results!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ljc said:


> Oh nooooo (((hug)))



+1 

Sorry to hear about the BG upheaval and lack of sleep @grainger


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 
 
I hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Well happy with this


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.9 for me, which I will take as a Big Win after a moderate amount of Chinese takeaway last night. Hurrah for dual wave boluses!

Hoping the brighter weather (when it arrives?!) allows us to get out and about a bit - or at the very least lifts the gloomy grey!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ljc said:


> Well happy with this
> View attachment 8012



Look at that line!!! LOOK AT IT!!!!! 

#perfection #BGninja


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me on a new more reliable sensor.
> 
> HBa1C 47, kidneys fine, liver fine, cholesterol fine. Consultant happy with what I'm doing.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, it looks like the weather is picking up.


Good news all round!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Well happy with this
> View attachment 8012


I think that definitely qualifies as a 'flatfish'!


----------



## grainger

Thanks all. He eventually crashed at 6.15... unfortunately my big boy got up at 6.45! No rest for the wicked . 

On the plus side I’m now in single figures - just. Must email the team today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.8 for me this morning, bit on the high side. Wonder if this is due to my anxiety over my eye test this morning. Give me the dentist any day of the week over opticians.
> 
> @grainger. Hope little Nate lets mummy have a nap later today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday. After my eye test I am going to see my mum and dad until the drops where off and I can drive again, then making pork pies for bake club on Monday (where I sit and eat a salad), but enjoy the group and take mum so all is good.  They have said to me I dont need to bake anything to take but I still like to.


Lorraine is it an eye screening today?...the dentist the eye test...think I'd take the eye test every time...good luck try not to worry too much...I love pork pies...miss them...I'm sure the eye test will be fine...hope it doesn't impact too much on your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 5.7 for me after a rubbish day yesterday, but feeling great now and ready for two parties today.
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


Sorry to hear about yesterday NJ...relieved to hear you've improved enough for two parties today...some people are just too spoilt...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Everything outside seems calm and still but it is VERY cold
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Ooh nice one Kaylz...an HS...good start to your weekend...not that cold here & the sun is shining full on now...must get 'Phat' boy out for a walk before that sunshine retreats...have a good weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up this morning to the smell of bread baking, and a BG of 7.2, which is hardly impressive, but I reckon it’s my body preparing for a bacon butty.

Who cares, it’s a long game


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I woke up this morning to the smell of bread baking, and a BG of 7.2, which is hardly impressive, but I reckon it’s my body preparing for a bacon butty.
> 
> Who cares, it’s a long game



I just missed the 6.5 yesterday with a 6.6 so your donation money is safe Mike but am a 6.5 this morning.
Just had a bacon butty too!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Everything outside seems calm and still but it is VERY cold
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Another HS ,K ...Congratulations


----------



## mikeyB

Well done, Amigo. I got a letter from DUK yesterday thanking me for my generosity. I didn’t tell them it was to hurry up and get that cure


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh nice one Kaylz...an HS...good start to your weekend...not that cold here & the sun is shining full on now...must get 'Phat' boy out for a walk before that sunshine retreats...have a good weekend.


Not that great a start, was woken at just after 5:20, was on for a good sleep as well , looks like it might get brighter here but we'll wait and see!! haha xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Everything outside seems calm and still but it is VERY cold
> 5.2 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


....and yet another house speshie Kaylz, congrats hun x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not that great a start, was woken at just after 5:20, was on for a good sleep as well , looks like it might get brighter here but we'll wait and see!! haha xx


Snooze later Kaylz if you can...planning that myself after I've pitched into the housework.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Snooze later Kaylz if you can...planning that myself after I've pitched into the housework.


I don't get the chance to, always getting on with other things, cat always being a nuisance etc, never mind maybe one day  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

6.7 for me today at 10.06am.


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2. Sunshine and visitors to my town, gonna get messy.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Lorraine is it an eye screening today?...the dentist the eye test...think I'd take the eye test every time...good luck try not to worry too much...I love pork pies...miss them...I'm sure the eye test will be fine...hope it doesn't impact too much on your weekend.


Eye test this morning,  eyes have improved so prescription has been lowered but that is almost £700 for the new lenses so sticking with current frames. Had to stay round my parents for nearly 5 hours before my eyes returned to normal after the drops, before I felt sight was good enough to drive. Had a nice chicken salad round mums and resisted the French bread. Now home with pork pies in the oven. Going to do a chicken curry for tea but miss naan bread.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Well done, Amigo. I got a letter from DUK yesterday thanking me for my generosity. I didn’t tell them it was to hurry up and get that cure



I actually missed the target on Friday morning with a 6.6 Mike but your generosity is very much appreciated x


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Congratulations on the HS Robin


Eh? Not me, Guv! Haven't had one of those for ages! Was 6.2 yesterday, (and 7.0 this morning after a lie in only I forgot to post it earlier, was too distracted trying to work out what this big yellow orb was in the sky outside).


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Eh? Not me, Guv! Haven't had one of those for ages! Was 6.2 yesterday, (and 7.0 this morning after a lie in only I forgot to post it earlier, was too distracted trying to work out what this big yellow orb was in the sky outside).


Oh you had it too, all yellow and round, it did look strange didn’t it


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Eh? Not me, Guv! Haven't had one of those for ages! Was 6.2 yesterday, (and 7.0 this morning after a lie in only I forgot to post it earlier, was too distracted trying to work out what this big yellow orb was in the sky outside).


i must need new glasses


----------



## Vince_UK

Well post coffee this morning much to my surprise it was a 5.7 n the Codefree
Have a good day one and all


----------



## Lanny

00:34 waking BS 7.2. Slept yesterday from around 15:30? Very late Dinner/Very early Breafast 01:00.

Things are settling down! Along with the BS my weight was also fluctuating & has settled down to 74.1kilos. I usually weigh-in on Monday mornings but, was monitoring it anyway, the last few days. Whew! At one point it was 76.5 kilos. I will weigh-in as usual, Monday, for the official figure! But, it looks like only 0.8klos loss this week: better than the gain I was expecting. 

There’s been a few snags this fortnight & the diabetic journey is perfectly expressed by a member’s user name: “everydayupsanddowns”. 

My estimated, from mySugr app on iPhone posted by Flower, HbA1c has gone up slightly, brfore few days of fluctuations, from 57.5 to 58.5. It’s been so encouraging to see it fall bit by bit everyday as I input my BS readings! An big improvement from 82 on 22/02/18? 

A VERY early Good Morning to you all


----------



## Jeandp

After a very VERY naughty kebab and chips last night, my reading now is 12.1, I didn't dare test when I first woke up, this is after 2 glasses of water. 

It was a very stressful day, having a new kitchen fitted and no cooking facilities. I had low carb meals prepared ready to heat in the microwave, but my husband talked me into kebab. Stupid of me. I will end up back on Metformin at this rate.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jeandp said:


> After a very VERY naughty kebab and chips last night, my reading now is 12.1, I didn't dare test when I first woke up, this is after 2 glasses of water.
> 
> It was a very stressful day, having a new kitchen fitted and no cooking facilities. I had low carb meals prepared ready to heat in the microwave, but my husband talked me into kebab. Stupid of me. I will end up back on Metformin at this rate.


Kebab & chips and a couple glasses of wine in the midst of having a new kitchen fitted Jean...I think you did well...just thinking back to the disruption here when ours was done...it was so stressful...I wouldn't worry about it...sometimes it's absolutely necessary...you'll have those levels back down in no time.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...brilliant day yesterday most of it spent in the garden...hoping for more of the same today...woke to a 5.2


----------



## Lanny

Oooh! Bubbsie!  I’m getting that hang of this now: a House Special! Congrats!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Oooh! Bubbsie!  I’m getting that hang of this now: a House Special! Congrats!


Thanks Lanny...I've had a couple this week...I must be doing something right.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 00:34 waking BS 7.2. Slept yesterday from around 15:30? Very late Dinner/Very early Breafast 01:00.
> 
> Things are settling down! Along with the BS my weight was also fluctuating & has settled down to 74.1kilos. I usually weigh-in on Monday mornings but, was monitoring it anyway, the last few days. Whew! At one point it was 76.5 kilos. I will weigh-in as usual, Monday, for the official figure! But, it looks like only 0.8klos loss this week: better than the gain I was expecting.
> 
> There’s been a few snags this fortnight & the diabetic journey is perfectly expressed by a member’s user name: “everydayupsanddowns”.
> 
> My estimated, from mySugr app on iPhone posted by Flower, HbA1c has gone up slightly, brfore few days of fluctuations, from 57.5 to 58.5. It’s been so encouraging to see it fall bit by bit everyday as I input my BS readings! An big improvement from 82 on 22/02/18?
> 
> A VERY early Good Morning to you all


Big improvement Lanny?...I'd say a vast improvement...well done.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. Plan for today, pack suitcase ready for going to the airport Wednesday, make sure camera is charged for going to the Harry Potter studio tour tomorrow, watch the latest Star Wars movie, possibly go for a carvery lunch.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.5 and very happy after my two parties, now wondering when the next one is! 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone and let's hope the sun shines again.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...brilliant day yesterday most of it spent in the garden...hoping for more of the same today...woke to a 5.2


Hurrah, another HS, isn't that two for you this week? Gardening obviously suits you, hope the sun shines again, not looking great in Somerset.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 
Looks like we might be getting a nice but my head is thumping so the bright light really isn't helping! lol
@Bubbsie congrats on yet ANOTHER HS 
5.3 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Looks like we might be getting a nice but my head is thumping so the bright light really isn't helping! lol
> @Bubbsie congrats on yet ANOTHER HS
> 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Almost a HS! I hope your head feels better soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.5 and very happy after my two parties, now wondering when the next one is!
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone and let's hope the sun shines again.


You'll become known as Two Parties NJ!  Just like Two Jags Prescott.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Almost a HS! I hope your head feels better soon.


Thanks but it will no doubt take a while as I don't believe in taking anything for it xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Kaylz 5.3 for me too, although I have to admit this is thanks to a bed time correction. Evening ratios and timings seem to be very fluid at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Mark Parrott said:


> You'll become known as Two Parties NJ!  Just like Two Jags Prescott.


This made me laugh, it is so random, but happy to be linked to him! 
Now I just need to find some more parties so I can live up to my nickname.


----------



## Carolg

Not good this morning. Out for tea with friends last night, and a raspberry gin and tonic later. Dozed in chair and woke early. 
On a better note, family visiting today, nice and sunny here as well. Have a good day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 but sneezing so maybe the reason for the rise


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.7 but sneezing so maybe the reason for the rise



Almost BG twins @Grannylorraine! I started at 7.8. 

Shame the spring sunshine was so short lived - hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.5 and very happy after my two parties, now wondering when the next one is!
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone and let's hope the sun shines again.


Excellent weekend for you so far NJ...now if its sunny again today...perfect.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Hurrah, another HS, isn't that two for you this week? Gardening obviously suits you, hope the sun shines again, not looking great in Somerset.


Thanks NJ...not sure how much gardening I did...more like supervision & I did make the tea


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.5 and very happy after my two parties, now wondering when the next one is!
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone and let's hope the sun shines again.


OMG what a socialite you are...two parties...you'll get a reputation.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Giving myself a well deserved 
   this morning 
Woke to a horrid 9.7 on meter,  all my own fault too as I lost control of the hypo hunger. I only regained control after I’d gobbled up an individual cheese and onion flan, a peanut butter kit Kat and god knows how much apple juice.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Looks like we might be getting a nice but my head is thumping so the bright light really isn't helping! lol
> @Bubbsie congrats on yet ANOTHER HS
> 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Thanks K...shame about the head ache hopefully it wont last too long...good score on your door this morning...yes fingers crossed for another fine day...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good morning. 7.0 today. 
Enjoying the final day of children running around all day long, shouting and playing.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> This made me laugh, it is so random, but happy to be linked to him!
> Now I just need to find some more parties so I can live up to my nickname.


Its a fair point NJ...well made by @Mark Parrott ...a bit of envy there from me...absolutely


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Giving myself a well deserved
> View attachment 8086   this morning
> Woke to a horrid 9.7 on meter,  all my own fault too as I lost control of the hypo hunger. I only regained control after I’d gobbled up an individual cheese and onion flan, a peanut butter kit Kat and god knows how much apple juice.


Sounds horrid Lin...hope those levels have settled now & you're getting back to your usual numbers.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, back to dull and grey again, I knew that yellow orb in the sky would realise its mistake and move on.


----------



## Bubbsie

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Good morning. 7.0 today.
> Enjoying the final day of children running around all day long, shouting and playing.


We had a day of that yesterday Sadhbh...hadn't heard that from the garden for such a long time...hope this weather is here to stay...it makes such a difference.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks K...shame about the head ache hopefully it wont last too long...good score on your door this morning...yes fingers crossed for another fine day...hope you feel better soon.


Cheers ma dear  xx


----------



## Jeandp

Bubbsie said:


> Kebab & chips and a couple glasses of wine in the midst of having a new kitchen fitted Jean...I think you did well...just thinking back to the disruption here when ours was done...it was so stressful...I wouldn't worry about it...sometimes it's absolutely necessary...you'll have those levels back down in no time.


How did you know about the wine!!!! You are right though, so stressful. 

Down to 10.1 after greek yogurt and raspberries breakfast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Jeandp said:


> How did you know about the wine!!!! You are right though, so stressful.
> 
> Down to 10.1 after greek yogurt and raspberries breakfast.


Jean I've had so much building work done here...kitchen/Bathroom/Floors/Windows/Doors/Boiler/landscaping...thankfully this was before diagnosis or lord knows what my BG levels would have been...when it's done great to see the improvements...but the disruption is so intrusive/dreadful...I was at the point of wanting to tear my hair out...so a couple of glasses of wine & a kebab is fine...quite modest I'd say...see...BG on the way down already.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me but I finished off half a date and walnut scone before bed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Y


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Almost BG twins @Grannylorraine! I started at 7.8.
> 
> Shame the spring sunshine was so short lived - hope everyone has a good day


Yes but yesterday was the one day I didn't need sunshine due to having the drops for my retinopathy scan, I took my sunglasses to wear walking back to my mums but due to having new lenses the optician kept them.  Disappointed that it is grey again today.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> I actually missed the target on Friday morning with a 6.6 Mike but your generosity is very much appreciated x


Actually that letter referred to a donation I sent along along with the money for DUKs Spring Raffke tickets. Your 6.6 was in range if you consider the variability of meters, so I expect I’ll get another letter

My mum always said I had more money than sense


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, lovely day here on the edge of the world. I woke with 7.2, which grew to 9.2 as I had a wee and stairlifted myself downstairs to wake up the coffee machine.

So I thought, sod this for a game and had a cappuccino with choccie sprinkles 

Well, if the DF wants to play games, I’m happy to join in.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...brilliant day yesterday most of it spent in the garden...hoping for more of the same today...woke to a 5.2


Another one and I read it correctly this time LOL
Congrats Bubbsie


----------



## pav

Woke up around 5 am to a 4.0, cutting it close to hypo treated it as one and finally went back to sleep.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Grannylorraine said:


> Y
> 
> Yes but yesterday was the one day I didn't need sunshine due to having the drops for my retinopathy scan, I took my sunglasses to wear walking back to my mums but due to having new lenses the optician kept them.  Disappointed that it is grey again today.



AHA! Yes!!! Every. Single. Time!

No matter how cloudy it starts on a retinal screening day it always seems to clear to blazing sunshine after the appointment for the journey home!

If we could just coordinate our screening to be 365 days in all areas of the country I reckon we’d have a MUCH sunnier climate!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Another one and I read it correctly this time LOL
> Congrats Bubbsie


Thanks Vince....it must be the jet lag.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Accu-Chek say 5.4 – Last Strip.
At 4.53 am
Taken when up.
First coffee then off to the office 
Wish every on good day ahead

_There is no value in life except what you choose to place upon it
and no happiness in any place except what you bring to it yourself.
- Henry David Thoreau

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

YET ANOTHER MANIC MONDAY IS HERE FRIENDS.........
......and hoping you all have the strength to face any new challenges that this week will bring. Have a pleasant day folks and stay as well as you can. x


----------



## Lanny

Aw!  wirralass, that’s a GREAT video to herald in the new day & week!


----------



## Lanny

Waking 15/04/18 21:58 BS 6.1 slept around 17:00? Got up & heated leftovers for Dinner 23:07 BS 7.7. I’m sleeping a little later in the day & getting up earlier so, shorter sleeps: seems to be how I adjust back to a normal sleeping pattern after interuptions etc.

Things are DEFINITELY on the way up! But, one drop of 10.6 to 5.7 2 hours after breakfast meant I had a correction snack of an oatcake. Hopefully, one last little surprise to keep me on my toes! 

Have yet to weigh-in as I’m still a little filled with dinner but, will do so later this morning before I have breakfast!

Another VERY early good morning to you all!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Official weigh-in this week 04:30 74.5kilos BS 7.4. So, still a wee bit of bloating then! Cooked & had breakfast at 05:00.

Still dark outside but, beginning to brighten up & the birds have just started singing!

Just remembered that I have yet to pick up prescription for iron tablets that’s been sitting at the chemist for a week. Two Fridays ago, GP practice called with my bloodtests results, while ill with shingles, & was aneamic. That contributed to the shingles as I was run-down! When I went to pick up at the chemist, the prescription hadn’t been signed by the doctor yet. So, was told to pick it up last Monday! But, I forgot about it till now. Will pick it up later today!

Again, a good morning to you all!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  
Hope you all have a good day.
6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Oh!!! I’m SO happy!  For the first time, in a long time since being in hosptal last May 2017, my 2 hour after breakfast reading is a decent figure: 6.8! Yippee! I’m jumping up & down in excited happiness! ! This has been SO elusive!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me and a nice overnight flatfish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Oh!!! I’m SO happy!  For the first time, in a long time since being in hosptal last May 2017, my 2 hour after breakfast reading is a decent figure: 6.8! Yippee! I’m jumping up & down in excited happiness! ! This has been SO elusive!


Fabulous @Lanny!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Misty, grey and miserable looking outside after a beautiful day yesterday 
4.9 for me this morning
Hope all you lovelies have a fab day!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Fantastic @Lanny! Well done on all your hard work and great to see it paying off.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A 7.6 for me. Happy enough with that given the variation I can see day to day. 

I can start a new sensor today so I should be able to see what’s going on overnight for a few days.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Like Kaylz, a bit dreecck here this morning. Pleased for me. 8.1 this morning, a lot better than previously. Determined to perk myself up after a busy week with low mood added in.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> a bit dreecck


Don't you mean dreich? xx


----------



## Carolg

I meant what I meantKaylz . I decided that was how it was spelt, but thanks for the spelling lesson on this bog awful day.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I meant what I meantKaylz . I decided that was how it was spelt, but thanks for the spelling lesson on this bog awful day.


Sorry, just thought folk were more likely to know what you meant with a correct spelling xx


----------



## Carolg

I am sure you did Kaylz and thanks anyway. I am feeling a big bit vulnerable and down at moment so sorry to anyone who has been brought down by this spat-ette.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, Monday is usually my best one of the week, thanks to my Sunday evening glass of wine.
Sorry you're feeling down at the moment, @Carolg I hope things improve for you. ( the weather certainly doesn't help)


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I am sure you did Kaylz and thanks anyway. I am feeling a big bit vulnerable and down at moment so sorry to anyone who has been brought down by this spat-ette.


Sorry to hear this, hope you feel better soon, xx me too due to some rather uncalled for comments but just got to get on with things xx


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.5 here, Monday is usually my best one of the week, thanks to my Sunday evening glass of wine.
> Sorry you're feeling down at the moment, @Carolg I hope things improve for you. ( the weather certainly doesn't help)


Thanks Robin. Loss of a good friend takes its toll but will keep my chin up, mouth zipped and get there. Had a wee raspberry gin and tonic last night which was nice


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Thanks Robin. Loss of a good friend takes its toll but will keep my chin up, mouth zipped and get there. Had a wee raspberry gin and tonic last night which was nice


I'm sorry to hear this @Carolg  {{{HUGS}}} my friend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...what a beautiful day...the sun is shining...it's warm...need to get organised & get 'Phat' boy out for a walk before it disappears...once he wakes up that is...woke to a 5.0...possibly the start of a good week...fingers crossed.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I am sure you did Kaylz and thanks anyway. I am feeling a big bit vulnerable and down at moment so sorry to anyone who has been brought down by this spat-ette.


Carol, Hope you can feel better soon, sending you a {{{HUG}}} from Shanghai


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Accu-Chek say 5.4 – Last Strip.
> At 4.53 am
> Taken when up.
> First coffee then off to the office
> Wish every on good day ahead
> 
> _There is no value in life except what you choose to place upon it
> and no happiness in any place except what you bring to it yourself.
> - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> View attachment 8091 View attachment 8092 _


You're back then...how was Miss Mao...has she punished you  yet for leaving her behind?.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You're back then...how was Miss Mao...has she punished you  yet for leaving her behind?.


Strange actually, Yang picked her up for me. She came out of her leopardskin bag backwards. Walked around  went to where her food was, I had put fresh dry and wet food out for her.
She was initially seemed scared of the wet food and was very cautious of it, sniffed it and appeared frightened of it yet she has eaten it for weeks. Bizarre. She did start to eat it later and was back to her normal self attacking my legs around 2 hours later. So not really punishing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Strange actually, Yang picked her up for me. She came out of her leopardskin bag backwards. Walked around  went to where her food was, I had put fresh dry and wet food out for her.
> She was initially seemed scared of the wet food and was very cautious of it, sniffed it and appeared frightened of it yet she has eaten it for weeks. Bizarre. She did start to eat it later and was back to her normal self attacking my legs around 2 hours later. So not really punishing.


You're lucky Vince...you got off lightly...cat behaviour is strange/unpredictable...mine love one brand/flavour of cat food one day...then won't touch it for love nor money the next day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK and @Bubbsie my cat's proper name is Felix but he will only eat Whiskas! haha xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Day off work as I'm off to the Harry Potter studio tour with friends. Third time for me and Trev, first time for everyone else who's going.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 for me today, running a slightly high temperature today though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK and @Bubbsie my cat's proper name is Felix but he will only eat Whiskas! haha xx


Made me laugh K...mine won't eat the ones I have now...they were his favourite up until Saturday...no idea what I will try next.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Day off work as I'm off to the Harry Potter studio tour with friends. Third time for me and Trev, first time for everyone else who's going.


Hope you have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Thanks Robin. Loss of a good friend takes its toll but will keep my chin up, mouth zipped and get there. Had a wee raspberry gin and tonic last night which was nice



Thinking of you Carol and sending love. Awful to lose a friend x real friends are irreplaceable.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.1 for me today, running a slightly high temperature today though.


Hope you feel better soon Lorraine


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh!!! I’m SO happy!  For the first time, in a long time since being in hosptal last May 2017, my 2 hour after breakfast reading is a decent figure: 6.8! Yippee! I’m jumping up & down in excited happiness! ! This has been SO elusive!


----------



## Amigo

A waking 6.8 for me which I’m happy with 

Nice to wake up to some brightness.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke up with a phone call to do a video survey of the mansion and estate, so I don’t know what my waking score was. After the survey, Mr Liver had decided that I needed more energy for all this unusual exertion, so I’ve just corrected a 10.2 while I sit down with a coffee. And a vape


----------



## Lanny

Oh!  @Ljc! That’s made my day!  Thanks so much!

Just got back from the chemist & office supplies for iron tablets & a block of A5 paper, for all the printing of about 30 pages of Food, Blood Sugars, Insulin Doses, Thoughts, Feelings & Questions Diary for my appointment next week 24/04/18: 2 copies for DSN & dietian!

Will start the iron tablets, ther’s 90 days worth, & recover my general strength & energy levels!

The cherry blossoms seemed to have retreated after the cold, wet weather the last few days. On Thursday, a few days ago, they were starting to bud. Now; no buds in sight! So, it looks like they’ll be delayed this year!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

5.4 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Very late nodding off last night ~ and very late waking up today.
6.9 @ 12.21pm ~ not bad considering but happy with this.

Enjoy the remainder of the afternoon folks x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thinking of you Carol and sending love. Awful to lose a friend x real friends are irreplaceable.


Yes, you are right. Her granddaughter sent me a photo of her, husband and me. Feeling quite emotional but to be expected ( also laughed when I saw what a fatty I was) she and others started calling me skinny Minnie and it’s stuck.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
From a very sunny Shanghai this morning 

Codefree say 6.0
At 4.57am
Taken when up.
Second coffee then off to the office 
Wish every on good day ahead


_As soon as you trust yourself,
you will know how to live.
- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe_


----------



## Lanny

00:24 (BS 8.2) Doubled my steps count yesterday & that tired me out! So, slept around 15:00? Injected insulin but, wasn’t very hungry yet so, lost track of time a bit. 01:02 (BS 7.3) just before eating: wanted to see the effects of prebolusing!

I got back just in time yesterday as it’s been very stormy all day & still blowing a gale, raining cats & dogs out there!

I’m all snugglely warm with the electric heater on: SO glad not to be out there! But, I’m not complaining: said before:- “It’s the Emerald Isle because it’s green & bueatiful, because it rains!”


----------



## Lanny

06:00 (BS 6.9) & about to cook breakfast.

Still stormy & only a few birds are singing! Maybe they don’t like the weather? 

Yay! Does this mean I’m getting decent numbers now?  Hope so!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A respectable 6.4 for me today. Off to have my blood test for liver prior to my May appointment plus daughter has her GTT today at the same hospital, she hates blood test so going to go with her, then during her 2 hr wait go and get mine done.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Looks like that pre bed biscuit wasn't required and it was a 7.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A respectable 6.4 for me today. Off to have my blood test for liver prior to my May appointment plus daughter has her GTT today at the same hospital, she hates blood test so going to go with her, then during her 2 hr wait go and get mine done.


Hope all goes well Lorraine, for you both


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thinking of you Carol and sending love. Awful to lose a friend x real friends are irreplaceable.


When I think about her, there’s a big space in my life. Thanks amigo


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> A respectable 6.4 for me today. Off to have my blood test for liver prior to my May appointment plus daughter has her GTT today at the same hospital, she hates blood test so going to go with her, then during her 2 hr wait go and get mine done.


Good luck to the both of you  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...working last night got to bed around 2am...off there again this morning...the heady delights of Northampton ooh can't wait...so needing this coffee...woke to a 5.3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 
Dull and wet here this morning AGAIN   never mind dying my hair today so yay haha
5.5 for me this morning and think a wee email to the DSN may be on the cards 
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.3 for me after a strange day of hugs and lows, managed to still get my train in Brighton whilst having a low. I remember the time when I would have to stop as couldn't cope. Now I just get on with it! 
Have a wonderful Tuesday all.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...working last night got to bed around 2am...off there again this morning...the heady delights of Northampton ooh can't wait...so needing this coffee...woke to a 5.3


That sounds like hard work, can I share the 5.3 step with you?


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Dull and wet here this morning AGAIN   never mind dying my hair today so yay haha
> 5.5 for me this morning and think a wee email to the DSN may be on the cards
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx


Oh, can we have photos before and after? Good luck and hope the die doesn't end up everywhere like it used to for me. Great number and have a lovely day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.2 here with a reasonably flatfish line overnight. 

A bit of a cloudy start here and another drizzly dog walk in the offing. Supposed to be brighter for the rest of the week I think.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Oh, can we have photos before and after? Good luck and hope the die doesn't end up everywhere like it used to for me. Great number and have a lovely day.


Depends how it turns out! lol, I will do if I remember, its fine Bruce brought me one of his old t-shirts and an old pair of short to wear while I'm doing it xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> 06:00 (BS 6.9) & about to cook breakfast.
> 
> Still stormy & only a few birds are singing! Maybe they don’t like the weather?
> 
> Yay! Does this mean I’m getting decent numbers now?  Hope so!



Great stuff Lanny - you must be so proud and pleased of your progress


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, was 7.2 before bed, and I had a bit of a disturbed night round about 3am, I may have been scraping along the bottom but never quite hypo enough to wake properly. Did a lot of gardening yesterday, I'm going to crack and put another Libre sensor on soon.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Depends how it turns out! lol, I will do if I remember, its fine Bruce brought me one of his old t-shirts and an old pair of short to wear while I'm doing it xx


Good plan!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a great big eye watering 15.3 after I had hypo over treat rage at 3am with a 2.3.

Off to retina clinic this morning so hope my bg get the message in time for blood tests. 3 hours of looking at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called whilst persuading people that I really am in the right clinic even though I have my leg in a cast


----------



## Flo15

I was 8.7 this morning.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning a great big eye watering 15.3 after I had hypo over treat rage at 3am with a 2.3.
> 
> Off to retina clinic this morning so hope my bg get the message in time for blood tests. 3 hours of looking at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called whilst persuading people that I really am in the right clinic even though I have my leg in a cast


I hope it all goes well, your levels come down and you are experience no inappropriate jokes!


----------



## Lanny

Yippee!!!   

That’s 2 days in a row! After breakfast 07:59 BS 7.3.

The storm has abated, at last & the birds are ALL singing now! I feel like bursting into song too, but, I’m not an operatic soprano: best not!


----------



## Stitch147

God luck today @Flower 
Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. Had a great day out yesterday. Just today and a half day tomorrow in work before heading to the airport and off on my holiday Thursday morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning a great big eye watering 15.3 after I had hypo over treat rage at 3am with a 2.3.
> 
> Off to retina clinic this morning so hope my bg get the message in time for blood tests. 3 hours of looking at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called whilst persuading people that I really am in the right clinic even though I have my leg in a cast


Good luck at the clinic and hope your levels settle soon hun!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies
> Dull and wet here this morning AGAIN   never mind dying my hair today so yay haha
> 5.5 for me this morning and think a wee email to the DSN may be on the cards
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx



Kaylz, I know you’re a stickler for correct spelling so it’s dye and dyeing your hair not dying which is something much less pleasant!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> A respectable 6.4 for me today. Off to have my blood test for liver prior to my May appointment plus daughter has her GTT today at the same hospital, she hates blood test so going to go with her, then during her 2 hr wait go and get mine done.


Good luck Lorraine for you and your daughter...fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning a great big eye watering 15.3 after I had hypo over treat rage at 3am with a 2.3.
> 
> Off to retina clinic this morning so hope my bg get the message in time for blood tests. 3 hours of looking at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called whilst persuading people that I really am in the right clinic even though I have my leg in a cast


Good luck Flower


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Kaylz, I know you’re a stickler for correct spelling so it’s dye and dyeing your hair not dying which is something much less pleasant!


Love it lol 

Gud on ye Amigo


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Kaylz, I know you’re a stickler for correct spelling so it’s dye and dyeing your hair not dying which is something much less pleasant!


I do know this just didn't realise I'd done it, oh well never mind  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 5.3 for me after a strange day of hugs and lows, managed to still get my train in Brighton whilst having a low. I remember the time when I would have to stop as couldn't cope. Now I just get on with it!
> Have a wonderful Tuesday all.


Ahh how lovely NJ...'hugs' and lows...thankfully numbers good this morning...nothing wrong with a 'hug' who from...MP?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That sounds like hard work, can I share the 5.3 step with you?


Of course you can NJ...but you have to make the next coffee.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ahh how lovely NJ...'hugs' and lows...thankfully numbers good this morning...nothing wrong with a 'hug' who from...MP?


Oh No, you spotted a typo, not going to talk about the hugs here, highs!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Oh, can we have photos before and after? Good luck and hope the die doesn't end up everywhere like it used to for me. Great number and have a lovely day.


NJ...are you reading the brief here?...it's dye...not 'die'...ooh really.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I do know this just didn't realise I'd done it, oh well never mind  xx


That excuse is trademark copyrighted and I hold the patent haha


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I do know this just didn't realise I'd done it, oh well never mind  xx


Don't worry Kaylz...NJ has done two typos this morning (boy she's hopeless)...so you're not alone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That excuse is trademark copyrighted and I hold the patent haha


NO Vince it's not...your disclaimer clearly says it's 'its your fat fingers' so no copyright.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Don't worry Kaylz...NJ has done two typos this morning (boy she's hopeless)...so you're not alone.


I am dong my besst, pleSe dint mention thrm.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am dong my besst, pleSe dint mention thrm.


See @Kaylz ...what did I say...she's rubbish at this!...honestly.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Don't worry Kaylz...NJ has done two typos this morning (boy she's hopeless)...so you're not alone.


Yeah at least I only missed a letter out!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah at least I only missed a letter out!!  xx


Absolutely...pull yer socks up @New-journey.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.4 this am for me.  Neuropathy in feet getting worse according to clinic yesterday so now have to wait for appointment with vascular consultant who they hope will look after the calcification in my wrists as well.  Off for brain MRI today - more and more consultants coming into my life at the moment - but looking at it in a positive light now - at least I am getting referred and being looked after extremely well (including looking after myself!).  After the recent sudden and tragic passing of one of my best friends I am living each day like it is my last - like someone's motto on here!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a great big eye watering 15.3 after I had hypo over treat rage at 3am with a 2.3.
> 
> Off to retina clinic this morning so hope my bg get the message in time for blood tests. 3 hours of looking at an out of focus wall waiting for my name to be called whilst persuading people that I really am in the right clinic even though I have my leg in a cast


Hoping all goes smoothly @Flower  

I wrote this about my experiences at the Eye Hospital once:

"I went to the Eye Hospital today as a follow-up to my retinal scan a few months ago. The doctors were concerned that my eyes showed ‘diabetic changes’ so wanted to investigate further. The initial part of the appointment was very much the same as having a retinal scan – drops in eyes to dilate pupils to the size of dinner plates, wait for them to take effect, then have retinal photographs taken. Having your pupils dilate like that has the inevitable consequence of making everything seem exceedingly bright, and also makes it impossible to focus on any text smaller than large billboard size.

Imagine my surprise, therefore, when I realised that the waiting room was liberally spread with reading matter of all varieties – a bookshelf, stacks of magazines on a table, and an extensive range of pamphlets covering a broad spectrum of physical ailments, their symptoms and treatment. Looking around at the other patients it was clear (even through blurred eyes!) that none of them was capable of reading any of this without the aid of the Hubble Space telescope! I don’t think they had quite thought this through…!"

Now you’ve had your drops, please go and sit down,
Before long they will call out your name…
You just need to wait whilst your pupils dilate
And your retinas start to inflame!

But let me just show you, for it may be some time,
Our library of books old and new!
We’ve novels and thrillers, and can’t-put-them-downs,
There’s bound to be one to suit you!

Or if you prefer, there’s a fantastic range
Of magazines to flick through and browse!
There’s fashion and cars and gardening and golf,
Or farming if you’ve a passion for cows!

If that’s not to your taste, take a look over here
At our leaflets displayed in this rack!
There’s all you need know about things ‘down below’
Or ways you might injure your back!

In an EYE hospital nurse? Have you quite thought this through?
It ought to be no big surprise
For the reason we’re here is abundantly clear –
We’ve got something wrong with our eyes!


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.4 this am for me.  Neuropathy in feet getting worse according to clinic yesterday so now have to wait for appointment with vascular consultant who they hope will look after the calcification in my wrists as well.  Off for brain MRI today - more and more consultants coming into my life at the moment - but looking at it in a positive light now - at least I am getting referred and being looked after extremely well (including looking after myself!).  After the recent sudden and tragic passing of one of my best friends I am living each day like it is my last - like someone's motto on here!


Good luck Shiv.


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.4 this am for me.  Neuropathy in feet getting worse according to clinic yesterday so now have to wait for appointment with vascular consultant who they hope will look after the calcification in my wrists as well.  Off for brain MRI today - more and more consultants coming into my life at the moment - but looking at it in a positive light now - at least I am getting referred and being looked after extremely well (including looking after myself!).  After the recent sudden and tragic passing of one of my best friends I am living each day like it is my last - like someone's motto on here!


Wishing you well, Shiv, I hope all goes smoothly and with a positive outcome


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Just wonderful Northerner!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Hoping all goes smoothly @Flower
> 
> I wrote this about my experiences at the Eye Hospital once:
> 
> "I went to the Eye Hospital today as a follow-up to my retinal scan a few months ago. The doctors were concerned that my eyes showed ‘diabetic changes’ so wanted to investigate further. The initial part of the appointment was very much the same as having a retinal scan – drops in eyes to dilate pupils to the size of dinner plates, wait for them to take effect, then have retinal photographs taken. Having your pupils dilate like that has the inevitable consequence of making everything seem exceedingly bright, and also makes it impossible to focus on any text smaller than large billboard size.
> 
> Imagine my surprise, therefore, when I realised that the waiting room was liberally spread with reading matter of all varieties – a bookshelf, stacks of magazines on a table, and an extensive range of pamphlets covering a broad spectrum of physical ailments, their symptoms and treatment. Looking around at the other patients it was clear (even through blurred eyes!) that none of them was capable of reading any of this without the aid of the Hubble Space telescope! I don’t think they had quite thought this through…!"
> 
> Now you’ve had your drops, please go and sit down,
> Before long they will call out your name…
> You just need to wait whilst your pupils dilate
> And your retinas start to inflame!
> 
> But let me just show you, for it may be some time,
> Our library of books old and new!
> We’ve novels and thrillers, and can’t-put-them-downs,
> There’s bound to be one to suit you!
> 
> Or if you prefer, there’s a fantastic range
> Of magazines to flick through and browse!
> There’s fashion and cars and gardening and golf,
> Or farming if you’ve a passion for cows!
> 
> If that’s not to your taste, take a look over here
> At our leaflets displayed in this rack!
> There’s all you need know about things ‘down below’
> Or ways you might injure your back!
> 
> In an EYE hospital nurse? Have you quite thought this through?
> It ought to be no big surprise
> For the reason we’re here is abundantly clear –
> We’ve got something wrong with our eyes!


Brilliant


----------



## pav

Morning all another one of those nights awake at 2:30 with a hypo of 3.2 down to my own fault had tea early and did not feel like much of it and never had anything later on. Corrected it and after a restless night and clock watching got up to a 5.6.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Hoping all goes smoothly @Flower
> 
> I wrote this about my experiences at the Eye Hospital once:
> 
> "I went to the Eye Hospital today as a follow-up to my retinal scan a few months ago. The doctors were concerned that my eyes showed ‘diabetic changes’ so wanted to investigate further. The initial part of the appointment was very much the same as having a retinal scan – drops in eyes to dilate pupils to the size of dinner plates, wait for them to take effect, then have retinal photographs taken. Having your pupils dilate like that has the inevitable consequence of making everything seem exceedingly bright, and also makes it impossible to focus on any text smaller than large billboard size.
> 
> Imagine my surprise, therefore, when I realised that the waiting room was liberally spread with reading matter of all varieties – a bookshelf, stacks of magazines on a table, and an extensive range of pamphlets covering a broad spectrum of physical ailments, their symptoms and treatment. Looking around at the other patients it was clear (even through blurred eyes!) that none of them was capable of reading any of this without the aid of the Hubble Space telescope! I don’t think they had quite thought this through…!"
> 
> Now you’ve had your drops, please go and sit down,
> Before long they will call out your name…
> You just need to wait whilst your pupils dilate
> And your retinas start to inflame!
> 
> But let me just show you, for it may be some time,
> Our library of books old and new!
> We’ve novels and thrillers, and can’t-put-them-downs,
> There’s bound to be one to suit you!
> 
> Or if you prefer, there’s a fantastic range
> Of magazines to flick through and browse!
> There’s fashion and cars and gardening and golf,
> Or farming if you’ve a passion for cows!
> 
> If that’s not to your taste, take a look over here
> At our leaflets displayed in this rack!
> There’s all you need know about things ‘down below’
> Or ways you might injure your back!
> 
> In an EYE hospital nurse? Have you quite thought this through?
> It ought to be no big surprise
> For the reason we’re here is abundantly clear –
> We’ve got something wrong with our eyes!


Brilliant Northie


----------



## Wirrallass

Am I in the right thread?
If so then it was a 6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah at least I only missed a letter out!!  xx


She's done it deliberately Kaylz...she wants attention.


----------



## Ditto

We've all got a virus; I'm thinking this is the reason my bg's are in the 8s.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> We've all got a virus; I'm thinking this is the reason my bg's are in the 8s.


Shame Ditto...hope you feel better soon...that's quite a  bit higher than the last ones you posted.


----------



## Lanny

I slept just after an early lunch today around 13:00 & woke just now, 18:00 with a slight headache & BS 5.2. Put dinner in the oven was just starting to feel shaky. 18:12 BS 5.2. Poured myself some full sugar cranberry juice & trying to sip a little as I definitely feeling shaky & freezing cold all over. The juice tastes disgustingly sweet & I only managed one tiny sip. I have my dyson fan heater at the fastest speed & highest temperature as I’m feeling internally freezing all over, while I wait for my dinner at about 16:35/40. Did not inject any insulin yet! 18:25 BS 5.7.

17 years ago, after diagnosis I was taught that below 5 was a hypo & that’s what I operated with until 2015 after being referred back to the hospital: hypos are now below 4. I found the lowest I could go before feeling hypowas 5.4. But, once I switched to insulin all that changed. I found the new guidelines for hypos actually more helpful & realistic but, tempered with that I also starting losing hypo awareness & am more dependent on the meter.

I haven’t been this low since a series of 8 hypos in 10 days back at the end of Jan. & beginning of Feb. 2018. When my insulin doses were almost halved. Will have to ring DSN tomorrow as I might need to lower insulin again?

Oh!!! Relief already starting to feel better! Writing this helped to ease the panic! Last time I felt like this, was also upon waking & taking the wheelie bin out 3 weeks ago. It took me an hour to warm up & even thought to test & by then BS was 8.5. It took another hour, heater at full blast, before I felt well enough to have breakfast!


----------



## Lanny

Just starting to eat & still have heater on at full blast still cold but, not quite as freezing!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> She's done it deliberately Kaylz...she wants attention.


Yeah I totally agree! That @New-journey is such an attention seeker!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Just finished dinner & injected my usual 4 units Novorapid & feeling better. Cranberry juice is still tasting sweeter than usual but, not disgustingly so like earlier & didn’t finish it!

My BS could well be higher later as, in my experience, a hyper inevitably follows a hypo!

It’s also not the first time I’ve noticed things tasting very sweet when I’m low! During both my cataract operations I started to feel very shaky & the surgeon had to check my blood sugar levels, which weren’t hypo, & afterwards, as the shaking was even worse, eating tea & plain toast: toast was VERY sweet & couldn’t manage the tea with milk!


----------



## AJLang

11.2 this morning which barely changed until 3pm despite me throwing loads of bolus at it from 6am. By 3pm I was determined that I wouldn't be beaten and through a combination of aggressive bolusing, TBRs and Coke avoided a hypo (went down to 4.2) and I'm currently at 6.0


----------



## Amigo

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.4 this am for me.  Neuropathy in feet getting worse according to clinic yesterday so now have to wait for appointment with vascular consultant who they hope will look after the calcification in my wrists as well.  Off for brain MRI today - more and more consultants coming into my life at the moment - but looking at it in a positive light now - at least I am getting referred and being looked after extremely well (including looking after myself!).  After the recent sudden and tragic passing of one of my best friends I am living each day like it is my last - like someone's motto on here!



Sorry to hear this Shiv. Sending supportive thoughts to you.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I totally agree! That @New-journey is such an attention seeker!!  xx


I like your new hair colour, great photo!


----------



## New-journey

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.4 this am for me.  Neuropathy in feet getting worse according to clinic yesterday so now have to wait for appointment with vascular consultant who they hope will look after the calcification in my wrists as well.  Off for brain MRI today - more and more consultants coming into my life at the moment - but looking at it in a positive light now - at least I am getting referred and being looked after extremely well (including looking after myself!).  After the recent sudden and tragic passing of one of my best friends I am living each day like it is my last - like someone's motto on here!


You have so much to deal with, sending hugs and hope today went as well as it could.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I like your new hair colour, great photo!


Thanks but as you'll see in the 'what have you done today' thread, I think  I look horrible!  lol xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> We've all got a virus; I'm thinking this is the reason my bg's are in the 8s.


Oh no Ditto sorry to hear this ~ A virus is more than likely to impact your bgs ~ they never seem to behave when we feel under the weather. Hope you & yours begin to feel better soon. Drink lots fluids to keep yourselves hydrated. xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.30 am
Taken when up.
Enjoy today
Wish all good day ahead

_A happy family is but an earlier heaven.
- George Bernard Shaw

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 5.30 am
> Taken when up.
> Enjoy today
> Wish all good day ahead
> 
> _A happy family is but an earlier heaven.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> View attachment 8121 View attachment 8122 _


Lovely pics of Wisteria Vince, thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

A VERY EARLY GOOD MORNING TO YOU MY FRIENDS.
For all ye insomniacs, try listening to some relaaaaaxing music
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/relaxing-music-for-insomniacs.72463/
SLEEP TIGHT!


----------



## Lanny

Good morning all! 

Actually managed just over 3 hours sleep early this morning from around 03:00 to 06:15 BS 6.3. Last night’s fake hypo tired me out! Breakfast at 06:30!

Will have to ring DSN later to maybe lower doses again!

The birds are late today! They’ve barely made a peep, or is that cheep?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a basement bargain 4.4 for me. 
Better not delay breakfast too long.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.7 and the sun has arrived in Somerset, will have time to get into my garden and go for a walk. Now where are my sandals. 
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Carolg

Not a good start to night. Couldn’t find the switch for my head. Then slept ok. 11.1 for me this morning. Have to sort out evening snacks again. . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 on a very sunny morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a beautiful day...sun is shining...coffee made...day five without diabetes meds...no change in levels so far...woke  to a 5.5


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.7 and the sun has arrived in Somerset, will have time to get into my garden and go for a walk. Now where are my sandals.
> Have a wonderful day all.


Bit damp here and the furthest I will be walking is up and down corridor and hopefully ticking off my to do list. Lottery ticket in the dust under elephant on mantelpiece, so fingers and toes crossed ( it’s a free lucky dip)


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all 5.7 and the sun has arrived in Somerset, will have time to get into my garden and go for a walk. Now where are my sandals.
> Have a wonderful day all.


Its the same here NJ...a beautiful start to the day...off walking with Harry shortly while it lasts.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10 for me today. Last day in the office, off to the airport later for my flight in the morning. So I wont be about much after today, so good luck to all who have appointments, have fun and stay safe. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 10 for me today. Last day in the office, off to the airport later for my flight in the morning. So I wont be about much after today, so good luck to all who have appointments, have fun and stay safe. See you in a couple of weeks.


Have a lovely holiday stitch. Missed where you are going, but have fun


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Have a lovely holiday stitch. Missed where you are going, but have fun


Off to Lanzarote (again).


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 
Seems the sun is out everywhere today! Beautiful start to the morning here too but rain is forecast for later! 
A 4.8 for me this morning, I really must remember to email the DSN!
Hope you all have a fabulous day!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Enjoy your holiday. @Stitch147.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Off to Lanzarote (again).


Hope you have a fantastic time!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Off to Lanzarote (again).


I could carry your bags


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 10 for me today. Last day in the office, off to the airport later for my flight in the morning. So I wont be about much after today, so good luck to all who have appointments, have fun and stay safe. See you in a couple of weeks.


Have a terrific holiday @Stitch147 !


----------



## Flo15

14.8 and by the time I walked dowstairs which was two minutes at most I was 16.9!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 10 for me today. Last day in the office, off to the airport later for my flight in the morning. So I wont be about much after today, so good luck to all who have appointments, have fun and stay safe. See you in a couple of weeks.


Have a great holiday, have fun and relax


----------



## Vince_UK

@Stitch147 
Have a BALL


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me this morning which I am pleasantly surprised with as I have been feeling awful since yesterday. Nothing specific just tired, achy, dizzy mussy type headache and blurry eyes. I don't think waiting 4 hrs for a fasting blood test helped either.  Just hoping I shrug off whatever I have got by tomorrow as I am supposed to be giving a deep tissue massage.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. (snap, Kaylz!) No idea how I managed that!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.8 here. (snap, Kaylz!) No idea how I managed that!


Seems to be happening quite a bit with me and you recently! haha xx


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> 14.8 and by the time I walked dowstairs which was two minutes at most I was 16.9!


Crikey Flo  What was your level before bed? I hope things improve for you as the day progresses


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.7 for me today. A little higher than I’d like, but the sensor shows no wobbly shenanigans, just a gentle even rise from the 7.whatever when I went to bed. Probably just my day-3 infusion site running out of steam. 

Have a great day in the sunshine everyone, and have a fab holiday @Stitch147


----------



## Flo15

Northerner said:


> Crikey Flo  What was your level before bed? I hope things improve for you as the day progresses


I had a rollercoaster day yesterday , really busy and warm weather created havoc with lows and highs. Was too high before bed but took correction which wasn't enough, it's coming down now though.


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> I had a rollercoaster day yesterday , really busy and warm weather created havoc with lows and highs. Was too high before bed but took correction which wasn't enough, it's coming down now though.


Glad to hear it's coming down  Hope today is calmer!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Off to Lanzarote (again).



Have a diabetic worry free holiday Stitch ( I’m sure you will!).

A 7.1 for me after a shamefully long lie in. The ‘W’ was rescheduled so I’ve got a nice free day!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> The ‘W’


? xx


----------



## Ditto

9.2 high for me. 

Still have virus and extremely stressed, extremely. 

Bon Voyage Stitch.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 9.2 high for me.
> 
> Still have virus and extremely stressed, extremely.
> 
> Bon Voyage Stitch.


I'm sorry to hear this @Ditto  I hope that you recover soon, and that things calm down for you so you can relax a bit {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 9.2 high for me.
> 
> Still have virus and extremely stressed, extremely.
> 
> Bon Voyage Stitch.


Sorry to hear you're still feeling rough Ditto, hope you feel better soon hun. Stress plays a major part in impacting bgls so not surprised your number was higher than normal. Easier said than done but try not worry over this whilst you have other things on your mind. Take care and take it easy xxx


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> 9.2 high for me.
> 
> Still have virus and extremely stressed, extremely.
> 
> Bon Voyage Stitch.



Sending best wishes Ditto. We miss you when you’re not around on here x


----------



## Lanny

I tried to reach my DSN on the phone all day today & got through to speak to her at last. But, already had another fake hypo episode at 15:00 after lunch at 11:00. Not as bad as yesterday as I didn’t go as low:15:00 BS 6.5 dropped from 12:48 BS 9.9. Yesterday: 18:00 BS 5.2 dropped from 12:40 BS 10.3.

It can be frustratingly hard to reach my DSN at times! My lunch time dose of Novorapid is to be reduced from 6 to 4 until I see her & the dietian next week!

Am still recovering from the deep internal freezing & still have the heater at full blast! But, don’t feel as bad as I did yesterday or about 3 weeks ago! Almost warmed up now & will be switching off the heat soon. But, feeling tired now & will probably sleep: just when I got my normal pattern back & stayed awake after lunch! Fake hypo, as it was, still makes me really tired!

I know it’s good, in the long term, to be on less insulin! But, in the short term; keeping me on my toes!

DSN dosen’t think I was really hypo but, was dropping down!

Will start the reduced lunch dose tomorrow!


----------



## Wirrallass

Flo15 said:


> 14.8 and by the time I walked dowstairs which was two minutes at most I was 16.9!


Diabetes certainly works in mysterious ways Flo Hope your bgs have settled down by now


----------



## Wirrallass

I had a wonderful sleep eventually and awoke very very late to a 5.6 More than happy with this
Hope you all have an enjoyable and relaxing evening. Take care my friends x
 
WL


----------



## Ditto

I had a lovely afternoon nap and woke to 6.6 yippee, that's my lowest for ages.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Nice one, @Ditto.  Hope you are starting to feel better now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
From a very sunny Shanghai again

Codefree say 6.2
At 5.37am
Taken when up.
Wish everyone a terrific day 

_A happy life consists not in the absence,
but in the mastery of hardships.
- Helen Keller

  _


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> 9.2 high for me.
> 
> Still have virus and extremely stressed, extremely.
> 
> Bon Voyage Stitch.


{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} Ditto
Glad to see it improved later


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I had a lovely afternoon nap and woke to 6.6 yippee, that's my lowest for ages.


Great to see your numbers have come down Ditto ~ and glad you slept this afternoon, you obviously needed it. x


----------



## Wirrallass

A VERY EARLY GOOD MORNING TO YOU MY FRIENDS
Hope everyone who had an off day yesterday has a better day today.
Take care and enjoy your Thursday whatever you happen to have planned.
 
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  Looks like being another scorcher today (in relative terms!). The Beast is a distant memory


----------



## Brando77

6.0. Another warm day so I'll be working in my fluorescent green mankini and flip flops. Hope the H&S rep on site doesn't kick me off for not wearing safety gear.


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> 6.0. Another warm day so I'll be working in my fluorescent green mankini and flip flops. Hope the H&S rep on site doesn't kick me off for not wearing safety gear.


Erm, thank you for placing that image in my head!


----------



## Vince_UK

Brando77 said:


> 6.0. Another warm day so I'll be working in my fluorescent green mankini and flip flops. Hope the H&S rep on site doesn't kick me off for not wearing safety gear.


 Hardly a vision of loveliness


----------



## Lanny

Oh, Brando77, ignore the both of them! If you’re daring to bare; go for it!  Aw! That made me roar with laughter!


----------



## New-journey

Ditto said:


> I had a lovely afternoon nap and woke to 6.6 yippee, that's my lowest for ages.


That's good news, hope you wake up today feeling much better.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.7 and will soon be in a very hot sunny London. Goign to take the sun cream and bit shocked in a good way the Summer has arrived early. 
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a beautiful day...sun is shining...coffee made...day five without diabetes meds...no change in levels so far...woke  to a 5.5


This is amazing news, good luck @Bubbsie and hope your levels stay as good as they have been.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. An unexpected 12 before bed then a flat line over night waking to a 4.3 then 3.8 and a dextrose tablet post cat. I hope it's just the change in the weather.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.7 for me. That naughty ice cream mysterious be the culprit.  No more ice creams for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> This is amazing news, good luck @Bubbsie and hope your levels stay as good as they have been.


Thanks NJ...so do I.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...absolutely shattered got home at midnight last night...to bed at 2am... off to Bristol this morning...beautiful start to the day...sunny & woke to a 4.9


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 
Good job I've already had breakfast after the images that have come to mind with @Brando77 comment  lol
Beautiful start here to the day again, lets see if it stays that way today though 
5.6 for me
Hope you all have a fantastic day and remember to stay hydrated with this warmer weather kicking in!  xx


----------



## Flo15

9.2  at 6.30am. Needed to take dog out so didn't eat or put any insulin in until I got back so 45 minutes after the 9.2 I was 12.5, wish I knew how to cope with the dog walking stuff and insulin.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, 07:13 BS 9.7 brealfast at 07:15. All the shenigans with the fake hypo yesterday, 2nd. day in a row, but, lower lunchtime dose of insulin from today! So, hopefully settle down soon! I maybe kept on my toes in the short term but, less insulin in the long term is better! 

Oh dear, I’ll have to call & appoligise to my sister today. She called me to come round for a visit before the incident. But, by the time she arrived, in the full throes of it! Just managed to finally get the DSN on the phone & she, & my brother in law, had to make their own cups of tea! They didn’t stay long as I wasn’t up to a visit. Hypos, real or fake, really tire me out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies!
> Good job I've already had breakfast after the images that have come to mind with @Brando77 comment  lol
> Beautiful start here to the day again, lets see if it stays that way today though
> 5.6 for me
> Hope you all have a fantastic day and remember to stay hydrated with this warmer weather kicking in!  xx


Taking some bottled water with me today K...almost melted in the car yesterday...have a good weekend...I'm likely to be working.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, but I swiped the Libre at 3am and was 5.5.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Taking some bottled water with me today K...almost melted in the car yesterday...have a good weekend...I'm likely to be working.


I drink about 3 and a half pints a day (well if its me pouring them, my mum has a habit of not filling the glass properly if she gets me one ) was ridiculous here last night, sweating like goodness knows what, I hate warm weather! haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I drink about 3 and a half pints a day (well if its me pouring them, my mum has a habit of not filling the glass properly if she gets me one ) was ridiculous here last night, sweating like goodness knows what, I hate warm weather! haha xx


Lucky you live in Scotland, then.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. An unexpected 12 before bed then a flat line over night waking to a 4.3 then 3.8 and a dextrose tablet post cat. I hope it's just the change in the weather.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I experienced a huge change in insulin requirements yesterday - same breakfast insulin as I have been having for the past couple of months, later needed 8 jelly babies to keep levels up  Reduced lunchtime bolus but still went low  Reduced evening meal bolus and ate a ridiculous amount of chocolate (I should NOT have bought that large bar of Fruit and Nut!  ), bedtime reading 6.0 - I was expecting double that! 

Hope things settle down for you @khskel, these unpredictable occasions are a pain!


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> 9.2  at 6.30am. Needed to take dog out so didn't eat or put any insulin in until I got back so 45 minutes after the 9.2 I was 12.5, wish I knew how to cope with the dog walking stuff and insulin.


It's a tricky business  I found out that, really, I need to have some food and insulin 'on board' before doing any exercise, so usually takes about an hour after getting up and injecting before going for a run. 

Two things might be happening: you may be more insulin-resistant in the mornings, so your insulin may have been insufficient to keep levels steady without your breakfast injection. Secondly, your liver probably continued to release extra glucose and raised levels (Dawn Phenomenon) because you hadn't eaten and your body was still reacting in 'starvation mode'.

Make a record of your readings and gradually you will see a pattern and be able to deal with things better (well, most of the time! )


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Lucky you live in Scotland, then.


It was sweltering here last night! Looks like its going to be the same today, yet my mother (who is much beefier than me no offence) will no doubt put the heating on for an hour after dinner  xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.5  for me this am.  Its still bloody raining in the west of Ireland so enjoy the sunshine wherever you are and send some our way please


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 10.5  for me this am.  Its still bloody raining in the west of Ireland so enjoy the sunshine wherever you are and send some our way please


Well, we do appear to have plenty to spare here in Southampton! I'll send some over


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.8 for me today. Ate a little late last night and had a precautionary biscuit as I was going to bed with around 1.5 units of insulin still active. Turns out I didn't need it!


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 8.8 for me today. Ate a little late last night and had a precautionary biscuit as I was going to bed with around 1.5 units of insulin still active. Turns out I didn't need it!


...but if you hadn't, you would have!


----------



## Amigo

A late 7.3 entry but at least it will drop after breakfast. It’s odd like that! 

Looks like a hot one here


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 10.5  for me this am.  Its still bloody raining in the west of Ireland so enjoy the sunshine wherever you are and send some our way please


Hope those BG levels go down for you Shiv & the temperature goes up...you never know that may bring/tempt the sun out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> ...but if you hadn't, you would have!



Oh yes. Every time!

One of the nice things about wearing an occasional sensor with my pump is that I have much more protection overnight. I could have just left it in this instance I think.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve been adjusting my long acting insulin doses, so with a tweak to my night dose of Levemir, I went to bed with a score of 6.5, an almost dead straight trace on the Libre, and woke with a score of 5.6.

Well, that’s quite enough of that sort of thing, I’m supposed to be aiming to get a pump. ...

Have a good day folks


----------



## Ditto

7.4 @ 6.34 am. Could be worse! Still got virus, still got bloating, still got an extra 10stone, if I wasn't such a heffalump my bg would be lower!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone has pleasant dreams.
Another wonderful day here.
Codefree say 5.5
At 5.22 am
Taken when up.
Wish everyone a Great day 

_Forgive those who have injured you -
not because they deserve your forgiveness,
but because you can never be happy
until you release your anger and grant forgiveness.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie

  _


----------



## Lanny

03:16 BS 6.3.After more shenanigans yesterday with another fake hypo my insulin doses are to be lowered further from today! Levemir down from 31 to 29. Breakfast Novorapid down from 8 to 6. Lunch Novorapid down from 4 to 3 & dinner Novorapid the same 4 units. Iron levels being replenished with iron tablets & my steady weight loss, inches now too, lessening my requirements! 

Diabetes REALLY making me hop on my toes these last few days but, I keep telling myself less insulin in the long term is GOOD!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 03:16 BS 6.3.After more shenanigans yesterday with another fake hypo my insulin doses are to be lowered further from today! Levemir down from 31 to 29. Breakfast Novorapid down from 8 to 6. Lunch Novorapid down from 4 to 3 & dinner Novorapid the same 4 units. Iron levels being replenished with iron tablets & my steady weight loss, inches now too, lessening my requirements!
> 
> Diabetes REALLY making me hop on my toes these last few days but, I keep telling myself less insulin in the long term is GOOD!


You are doing really very well @Lanny.


----------



## Lanny

Aw!  Thanks, Vince!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...home at 9ish last night...shattered this morning...woke to a sinful 6.2...must have been the chocolate last night...essential to ease the trauma of queueing 40 minutes to get onto the M25...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today.


----------



## Flo15

6.2  here


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> 6.2  here


That's more like it Flo!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.7 after busy day in London. It's almost the weekend, have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today so pleased with that after a couple of higher days


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.3 for me. Dropping a bit low around midnight then a lovely flat line overnight. Evening bolus tweak required I think.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me.sitting up too late at night and munching between falling asleep in chair before bed. 
Thank goodness it’s Friday. Have a good day all


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.3 for me. Completely different sensor trace overnight and several hours with my pump shutting off basal insulin this time. The DF likes to keep us on our toes!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 3.0 on Libre and 3.3 on blood test. I only realised that I was hypo when I scanned with my Libre.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 3.0 on Libre and 3.3 on blood test. I only realised that I was hypo when I scanned with my Libre.


Oh jeez AJ, not a good start to the day! Hope you get them up soon and don't feel too awful!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Looks like it might be another scorcher here today! 
5.8 for me this fine day
Hope you all have a fantastic Friday!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...home at 9ish last night...shattered this morning...woke to a sinful 6.2...must have been the chocolate last night...essential to ease the trauma of queueing 40 minutes to get onto the M25...


Nothing sinful about a 6.2.  I wake in the 6's without being sinful.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. My BGs behaved themselves in London yesterday, even though we walked across St James Park, which according to the BBC reached a record high of 29.1 degrees, and then sprinted for the coach which we could see approaching. ( It then waited while about 20 people shuffled on, and we sheepishly joined the back of the queue trying not to puff and pant too noisily). I paid for it in the evening, though, with one of those hypos you have to keep feeding for a couple of hours. Reduced my basal last night, though, and had a flat line overnight.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Nothing sinful about a 6.2.  I wake in the 6's without being sinful.


No you're right there isn't on the whole Mark...must be my guilty conscience after eating half an Easter egg the kids left here...hoping they won't notice it's gone...in my defence the M25 caused that loss of self control


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Oh jeez AJ, not a good start to the day! Hope you get them up soon and don't feel too awful!  xx


Thank you Kaylz  xx I do feel rather rough at the moment but need to get my energy back because I'm going out this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. 3.0 on Libre and 3.3 on blood test. I only realised that I was hypo when I scanned with my Libre.


A bit of a sneaky one! I have those sometimes, I call them Schroedinger Hypos because, like the cat in the box, you only find out about them on observation!   

Hope you enjoy much more settled numbers for the remainder of the day


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.5 this am and at last some sunshine in the glorious emerald isle


----------



## Kaylz

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 6.5 this am and at last some sunshine in the glorious emerald isle


Nice one! You sound much happier and fresh this morning, nice to see  I hope it continues  xx


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 but not bad considering yesterday’s seaside fayre!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Having problems with the internet today, like crawling through treacle
Off to work this morning, Saturday.
First time for a long time restless night, brain working overtime and shoulder playing up. Hey Ho, that’s how it goes I guess.

Codefree say 6.3
At 5.46 am
Taken when up at my usual time.
Wish everyone a good day.
The first Water Lily and Iris starting to show.

_A genuine leader is not a searcher for consensus
but a moulder of consensus.
- Martin Luther King, Jr.
  
_


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear Vince!  that’s a little higher than your usual 5’s!

Must be that shoulder! Is it an old injury? Are there any stretching excercises you can do to help? I injured my right shoulder a few years ago & had pyshio every week for 2 years before I could put my hair up again!


----------



## Lanny

01:19 BS 6.3. No problems after lunch but, just managed to avoid a hypo 2 hours after dinner when I tested, 20/04/18 18:48 BS 4.3. Didn’t feel anything & ate an oatcake & peanut butter for sustained release as Novorapid was active for another 2 hours. Urgh, urgh, urgh! The peanut butter was SO horribly sweet!
Tested an hour later 19:46 BS 6.2 & slept.

It’s the weekend, & can’t call the DSN, so, decided to reduce the dinner dose by 1 too from tomorrow! It must have been a delayed reaction from the excercise I had after lunch! I had a couple of mint humbug sweets in my pocket just in case. Before the walk 13:50 BS 14.9 & after 15:43 BS 11.2. Before dinner 16:44 BS 8.4.

If I still have problems I’ll reduce the Levemir by 2 as well.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Oh, dear Vince!  that’s a little higher than your usual 5’s!
> 
> Must be that shoulder! Is it an old injury? Are there any stretching excercises you can do to help? I injured my right shoulder a few years ago & had pyshio every week for 2 years before I could put my hair up again!


Just didn't sleep Lanny couldn't settle. Brain working overtime, no pain killers for shoulder.  Maybe a little old age also lol


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY SATURDAY MORNING FRIENDS
Hope the sun shines again for you tomorrow and y'all have a great weekend and......remember to think big & don't listen to people who tell you it can't be done, it can ~ life's too short to think small
Take care folks and enjoy your Saturday.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just didn't sleep Lanny couldn't settle. Brain working overtime, no pain killers for shoulder.  Maybe a little old age also lol


Sorry your shoulder is playing up Vince ~ maybe a Chinese shoulder massage would ease it? Forget the old age bit, you're only 21 after all


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Sorry your shoulder is playing up Vince ~ maybe a Chinese shoulder massage would ease it? Forget the old age bit, you're only 21 after all


Sweet talk but I like it


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Sweet talk but I like it


Correction.....you love it?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Correction.....you love it?


Sayin nowt


----------



## Lanny

Ooh!  witralass, you have a naughty streak in you!


----------



## Lanny

04:37 BS 7.4 breakfast! A lone solitary early birdie was singing while eating. Now I’m finished, the sky is lightening up & some extra birdie friends are chiming in!  A dawn chorus! 

A VERY good morning to you all & have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Ooh!  witralass, you have a naughty streak in you!


Not I Lanny!!Methinks you misunderstood my post


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> Having problems with the internet today, like crawling through treacle
> Off to work this morning, Saturday.
> First time for a long time restless night, brain working overtime and shoulder playing up. Hey Ho, that’s how it goes I guess.
> 
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 5.46 am
> Taken when up at my usual time.
> Wish everyone a good day.
> The first Water Lily and Iris starting to show.
> 
> _A genuine leader is not a searcher for consensus
> but a moulder of consensus.
> - Martin Luther King, Jr.
> View attachment 8175 View attachment 8176 _


I know how you're feeling Vince.....I think!


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING again folks
6.4 for me today and I'm happy with this
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Ooh!  witralass, you have a naughty streak in you!


Witralass? Have you given me a new name Lanny?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Lanny said:


> I injured my right shoulder a few years ago & had pyshio every week for 2 years before I could put my hair up again!



Me too! It's awful getting husband to get my in to a bun and pinned. Reminds me of a scene from a war picture!


----------



## Lanny

Oops  wirralass! I’m claiming Vince’s signature excuse!  with a whistle!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @SadhbhFiadh, it’s a slow recovery! I didn’t have a handy partner & had to put up with alice bands to pull my hair back. I HATED having the wind blowing it all over my face for two years! The day I COULD put up my hair; celebrated with some pink bubbly!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Bright sunny morning again today
4.9 for me today and REALLY need to email the DSN on Monday, kept forgetting during the week due to other panics 
Hope you all have a fantastic relaxing day ahead!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone hope you enjoy your Saturday.
I’ve not read @ny posts yet , so I hope all is well with you. I’ll catch up later as my tum wants it’s brekkie.
Woke to 6.3 meter, 6.0 Libre which had a line that waved all over the shop


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a much more reasonable 5.9 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and a much more reasonable 5.9 for me.
> Have a good day everyone.


Nice safe number there khskel ~ and thanks, you too.
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Wrapping 8.1 for me today. Hoping it is from yesterday's emotions can't think if any other reason.


----------



## Carolg

Slept well, as bed early so not much munching
9.1 this morning, much better. Lovely day and off to pick up flowers from Royal Mail delivered yesterday. Hoping they are not wilted


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Slept well, as bed early so not much munching
> 9.1 this morning, much better. Lovely day and off to pick up flowers from Royal Mail delivered yesterday. Hoping they are not wiltedView attachment 8187


Lovely to see some colour after such a drab winter


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Wrapping 8.1 for me today. Hoping it is from yesterday's emotions can't think if any other reason.


I would say so Lorraine ~ its only natural that any form of stress or emotional upset will impact bgls ~ as the days pass, your numbers will come back down again especially if you continue with your jogging. x


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Lovely to see some colour after such a drab winter


Yes, I love that part of spring. Best thing spring brought was little lovies who last yeas chucked windfall apples at my greenhouse have moved out. Yipee. Only cost me £80 ish to protect greenhouse.


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Yes, I love that part of spring. Best thing spring brought was little lovies who last yeas chucked windfall apples at my greenhouse have moved out. Yipee. Only cost me £80 ish to protect greenhouse.


Big sigh of relief there then Carol, little b.....rs..... imps!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Big sigh of relief there then Carol, little b.....rs..... imps!


Yes it is. They are now someone else’s imps lol


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice waking 5.4


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...just out of bed after a heavy weeks work...was absolutely shattered last night...feeling my middle age this week...definitely this morning.working again tomorrow...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me and I’m still tucked up in bed having breakfast


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me and I’m still tucked up in bed having breakfast


Actually I'm thinking of going back to bed...will have to make my own breakfast though...some of us are just spoilt.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, need to reduce basal, (jelly babies at 5am), except the weather will turn cool again and I won't have to.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Hope everyone is well.

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.45 am
Taken when up.
Enjoy your day all
No idea what these plants are they have just started to appear.
_
If you want to be happy,
put your effort into controlling the sail, not the wind.
- Anonymous
  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 5.45 am
> Taken when up.
> Enjoy your day all
> No idea what these plants are they have just started to appear.
> _
> If you want to be happy,
> put your effort into controlling the sail, not the wind.
> - Anonymous
> View attachment 8197 View attachment 8198 _


I have a similar shrub in my 'plot' Vince ~ which I keep pot bound in a tub else it would grow into a tree! No idea what it's called tho
......yet the flowers in your photo look vaguely like Alstroemeria too No doubt more learned gardeners will come along with their own suggestions!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A VERY EARLY HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING FRIENDS
For those who are interested, today is the 38th LONDON MARATHON ~ coverage begins at 08.30am BBC1.
Big cheers of support for the few people living with Diabetes who are running in the 26.2 mile course. Good luck to them and all the other courageous folk who are participating
Hope your meters find those all important magic numbers today ~ take care and enjoy your Sunday.
WL x


----------



## Lanny

That’s more like it, Vince: back in the 5’s!  A better night’s sleep?


----------



## Lanny

03:05 BS 7.0. A very nice day I read all day in the conservatory in the sun! No problems at all!

Another nice day like that today & I’ll be an extremely HAPPY BUNNY!

On a curious note, despite it deing sunny & nice all day, yesterday, with temps in the high 20’s, Siri, on my iPhone, kept saying “No, it’s not such a nice day today.” “You will need an umbrella today.” “No, it’s not very warm today, the temperature is currently 9 degrees.” It really made me laugh to hear Siri get it SO wrong!  I guess that’s why I kept asking!  I wonder if it’s because the conservatory has the weakest wi fi signal? 

Have a great, easy & lazy Sunday everyone! Ah! That brings to mind a song: easy like Sunday mornings!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...off to work this morning...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today. We had a HUGE thunderstorm last night here, really quite scary!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.3 and wishing you all a wonderful Sunday, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.3 and wishing you all a wonderful Sunday, whatever you are doing.


Good start to your day there NJ...now the storms have passed?...enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> I have a similar shrub in my 'plot' Vince ~ which I keep pot bound in a tub else it would grow into a tree! No idea what it's called tho
> ......yet the flowers in your photo look vaguely like Alstroemeria too No doubt more learned gardeners will come along with their own suggestions!!
> 
> WL


Are the top ones maybe rhododendron? Beautiful anyway


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Duller and cooler here than its been the last few days
I'm joining @New-journey with a 5.3 this morning
Hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.1 for me this morning. Off later to other side of Scotland. Going to be a hard couple of days but will be strong


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 9.1 for me this morning. Off later to other side of Scotland. Going to be a hard couple of days but will be strong


{{{HUGS}}} Carol


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back in the 4s with a 4.3. I guess I short changed myself with the cous cous last night.

Sounds a bit blustery outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning. Lovely and sunny at the moment


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> That’s more like it, Vince: back in the 5’s!  A better night’s sleep?


Took an Ibuprofen Lanny and slept like a baby .


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but the trouble with babies is _they _don’t sleep like babies

I had a weird night. Woke at 7 with a 3.2, nothing acute - just a slow drift down. Now 3 JBs would normally get me up to the 5s, with a bit of luck an HS. So, got up at 9 with a score of 7.2. Bloody DF. 

Anyway, had a belting Americano, checked before I went up for refurbishment, and found I was 4.7. 

Sometimes you just can’t win


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 5.45 am
> Taken when up.
> Enjoy your day all
> No idea what these plants are they have just started to appear.
> _
> If you want to be happy,
> put your effort into controlling the sail, not the wind.
> - Anonymous
> View attachment 8197 View attachment 8198 _


I have just posted a video about Orchids in THE WONDER OF NATURE thread ~ I'm wondering now if the blossoms in your photo could be Orchids?

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-wonder-of-nature.70290/page-32

WL


----------



## AJLang

I was very happy with my 6.9 this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone is well.
Air full of birdsong here this morning as dawn breaks. Wonderful. Miss Mao very curious.

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.41 am
Taken when up.

Enjoy your day all
I thought I would post some photos of my friends in Chinese Traditional costume. Known as Han Fu 韩福 . Many clubs are now being formed here to keep the tradition alive.


_Whoever is happy will make others happy too.
- Anne Frank

  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another early start... working again this morning.. .woke to a 5.8


----------



## Lanny

04:57 BS 6.6. Very happy with that. My sister came back for another visit just after my lunch. We sat in the conservatory chatting while she played the piano. We then went for a Sunday drive & ended up at the seaside.

They, sister & brother in law, got hungry, hadn’t eaten since breakfast, & we ate at a well known restaurant. I only had my testing kit in my handbag & no insulin as I hadn’t planned on eating out! I ate anyway with a plain grilled salmon fillet & a few saute potatoes with no starter or dessert. Checked just before eating 22/04/18 16:44 BS 7.1 & checked when we were leaving, just to see things hadn’t gone crazy, 17:45 BS 9.1.

Went straight home where I injected Novorapid. Didn’t test again before going to bed as I knew it would be high because of the delay but, knew the insulin would eventually do its thing.

I’m a little surprised at my decent reading this morning & put it down to the extra exercise: just over 5100 steps. Not, a lot, you might say, but, considering that my average daily steps for this year, since hospital stay May 2017, is 2500 to 3000 steps/day, it’s a significant increase!

Went out like a light, more or less, & slept through the night! I had a GREAT day yesterday!

Ah! 1 lone solitary birdie just began singing. Will have breakfast now!

A VERY good morning to you all!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.

I hope the news wasn't too bad at the eye hospital @AJLang


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me today pleased with that as I did over indulge in Yorkshire puddings yesterday


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 for me today pleased with that as I did over indulge in Yorkshire puddings yesterday



Snap! @Grannylorraine


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 for me today pleased with that as I did over indulge in Yorkshire puddings yesterday


I didn't think it was possible to overindulge in Yorkshire puddings


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I didn't think it was possible to overindulge in Yorkshire puddings


Here Here


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Looks like it may be a nice day here rather than the dull one we had yesterday 
It's another 5.3 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Looks like it may be a nice day here rather than the dull one we had yesterday
> It's another 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


It is raining cats and dogs here at the moment. Hate it and the May Day holiday this weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.4 here. I was 8.5 before bed, so either I massively need to lower my basal and have lost all my hypo awareness overnight, or my Libre sensor is telling porkies. ( Clue. Libres are well known for reading lower then meters at the bottom end!)


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.5 for me this am.  Had a weird weekend with hypos both days and no cause - have reduced Tresiba but not sure it is that which is causing it.  Call to nurse today I think but whether she will tell me anything different remains to be seen.


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.5 for me this am.  Had a weird weekend with hypos both days and no cause - have reduced Tresiba but not sure it is that which is causing it.  Call to nurse today I think but probably but whether she will tell me anything different remains to be seen.


My insulin requirements have fallen from 34 units a week ago to 20 units yesterday  Quite possibly the change of season/weather


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> View attachment 8228


Haha! I loved that chicken as a kid!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, a 6.2 but was stuck at 9 last night due to a stomach upset. I still don't know what what to do when high from illness but after a extra four units it started coming down. I am hoping for a better day.
Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Northerner said:


> My insulin requirements have fallen from 34 units a week ago to 20 units yesterday  Quite possibly the change of season/weather


Wow Northerner - has your carb ratio gone down or is that basal?  I have found in very hot summer weather (and not Irish summer!) that I have to readjust carb ratio but as temperatures in Galway did not hit even 19 at weekend had not thought of that


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> Wow Northerner - has your carb ratio gone down or is that basal?  I have found in very hot summer weather (and not Irish summer!) that I have to readjust carb ratio but as temperatures in Galway did not hit even 19 at weekend had not thought of that


I don't actually need basal insulin, so it's all novorapid/bolus insulin. My carb intake varies very little from day to day  I think, as much as the weather, the longer days play a big part


----------



## Heath o

7-day 8.2
15-day 8.2
30-day 8.2


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me on this slightly cooler morning (thankfully). I have a wardrobe sorting day ahead and I have a touch of the Imelda Marcos (the young won’t get that reference).

Hope the doldrums are lifting for you @Kaylz


----------



## Wirrallass

Snap New-Journey its a 6.2 for me too today ~ thank you and you have a wonderful Monday also. Hope your tum settles soon.
My lilac tree and a honeysuckle are coming to life. My Camelia has been flowering since December ~ some of its flowers are already dying off but there's loads of buds still to open.
  
Hope you all have a good start to the week.
Take care


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Amigo still on the doon side but hopefully I'll pick up soon, enjoy your wardrobe sorting, is that you getting the spring/summer clothes ready? xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Amigo still on the doon side but hopefully I'll pick up soon, enjoy your wardrobe sorting, is that you getting the spring/summer clothes ready? xx



More like a cull so I can find things Kaylz!


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Looks like it may be a nice day here rather than the dull one we had yesterday
> It's another 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Thanks @Kaylz, you too. Consistent numbers lately x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thanks @Kaylz, you too. Consistent numbers lately x


I've got nothing on today, don't even have the pleasure of my granddads company this afternoon as he's not coming for his shower  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I've got nothing on today, don't even have the pleasure of my granddads company this afternoon as he's not coming for his shower  xx


But isnt it wonderful to have some 'me' time Kaylz ~ a lot of folk would envy you this. Put your feet up ~ or go for a short walk if you dont have to wait in for deliveries. Just enjoy hun. x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> But isnt it wonderful to have some 'me' time Kaylz ~ a lot of folk would envy you this. Put your feet up ~ or go for a short walk if you dont have to wait in for deliveries. Just enjoy hun. x


Ermm no, I hate being on my own and having nobody to chat to haha, not up to a walk, heads killing and haven't had good sleep in days xx


----------



## pav

Afternoon all, another food to strike off the list of foods I can eat, just fancied some crumpets for tea and paid the price with a 9.3 on waking this morning, hate to think what the peak level was.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Ermm no, I hate being on my own and having nobody to chat to haha, not up to a walk, heads killing and haven't had good sleep in days xx


Sorry to hear this Kaylz ~ why not take a painkiller for your headache ~ wear something warm ~ and have a little doze for an hour or so. I hope your headache doesn't last long. Stay hydrated hun x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear this Kaylz ~ why not take a painkiller for your headache ~ wear something warm ~ and have a little doze for an hour or so. I hope your headache doesn't last long. Stay dehydrated hun x


I've had the headache for a few days now, I don't take any medication unless its absolutely necessary, never have, never will, cant doze off as that would probably mean even less during the night plus the neighbours are too noisy  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Headache? Paracetamol or Ibuprofen. Simple, safe and effective. Like the rest of us do, because it works. If you’ll never take medication for it, why mention it? None of us has any magic cure.

Back on topic, which is morning BG in case anyone has forgotten, I staggered out of bed with a 5.9, after a bit of fiddling in the night. With my blood sugar, that is, with a couple of JBs.


----------



## Brando77

First time above 6 something...7.0. Damn liver....mind, couple of Ales last night. I promised my liver I wouldn't disrespect it again....well...until it's sunny outside.


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Headache? Paracetamol or Ibuprofen. Simple, safe and effective. Like the rest of us do, because it works. If you’ll never take medication for it, why mention it? None of us has any magic cure.
> 
> Back on topic, which is morning BG in case anyone has forgotten, I staggered out of bed with a 5.9, after a bit of fiddling in the night. With my blood sugar, that is, with a couple of JBs.



Eerm well that's a little rude!! and quite frankly I don't like your tone, WL suggested I go for a walk and I was simply explaining why I wasn't up to it, not looking for a miracle cure!! So please mind how you are with folk


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Hope everyone slept well
Codefree say 6.0
At 4.55am
Taken when up. 
Enjoy life today all 

_The way to happiness is what I call Zero-Based Gratitude.
Each day be happy and grateful for what you have,
independent of yesterday and of other people.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie

  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...feeling shattered ...a much needed day off today...shattered...woke to a 5.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear!  02:35 BS 8.8. Didn’t sleep comfortably & woke early! Anxious about appointment with dietian & DSN this morning. Was pottering about, rechecking stuff etc. By 05:00 when I decided to eat breakfast BS 10.6. A clear case of dawn phenomenon!

There is 36 A5 pages for them to read! It’s only a 30 minute accessment appointment followed by further appointments. I (in italics) have learnt a lot, myself, from the diary & only really need advice about exercise. As the one time, last week, I was on the mini trampoline, for an exhaustive less than 2 minutes, there was a delayed effect that nearly caused a hypo: good thing I tested & caught it in time!

Thanks to everybody for the things I’ve learnt on here! 

A very good morning to you all!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear of your loss, @Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, @Northerner


Thanks Mark.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me. Thought it was going to be higher as I was 7.3 @ 04:00.

Sorry to hear about your friend and aunt @Northerner .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


Sorry to hear this hun, my thoughts are with you (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, my body still thinks there's a heatwave.

I'm sorry to hear of your friend, and your Aunt, @Northerner.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Bit windy but bright here this morning, hoping it stays that way as off out to the other town this afternoon for an appointment
Anyways it's a 6.3 for me this morning, yes higher than usual but with almost 16g carbs unbolused for due to the 4.8 at bedtime, I'd say not too bad at all, now the question is WHY am I managing to eat that amount when I'm only taking 1 unit of basal? Any ideas/suggestions welcome please
Hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Bit windy but bright here this morning, hoping it stays that way as off out to the other town this afternoon for an appointment
> Anyways it's a 6.3 for me this morning, yes higher than usual but with almost 16g carbs unbolused for due to the 4.8 at bedtime, I'd say not too bad at all, now the question is WHY am I managing to eat that amount when I'm only taking 1 unit of basal? Any ideas/suggestions welcome please
> Hope you all have a nice day  xx


How long between your evening meal bolus and your bedtime test, @Kaylz? As you know, I don't use any basal these days, but a year or so ago I was still getting pretty bad hypos up to 7 hours after my evening meal. I worked out that it could only be my evening meal bolus insulin that was still beavering away, lowering my levels long after bedtime. The problem seemed to lie in my choice of injection site, which was normally my behind. I surmised that it was absorbing more slowly from that site, so switched to my abdomen, which is normally much quicker - this meant that my bedtime reading (5 hours after injection) was more reliable, since my insulin had more than likely expired. Sure enough, the night hypos stopped!  So, worth doing a bit of experimentation


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> How long between your evening meal bolus and your bedtime test, @Kaylz? As you know, I don't use any basal these days, but a year or so ago I was still getting pretty bad hypos up to 7 hours after my evening meal. I worked out that it could only be my evening meal bolus insulin that was still beavering away, lowering my levels long after bedtime. The problem seemed to lie in my choice of injection site, which was normally my behind. I surmised that it was absorbing more slowly from that site, so switched to my abdomen, which is normally much quicker - this meant that my bedtime reading (5 hours after injection) was more reliable, since my insulin had more than likely expired. Sure enough, the night hypos stopped!  So, worth doing a bit of experimentation


Nearly 5 and a half hours, I use my stomach for my evening meal so it should be worn out by the time I got to my bed! haha, so as for experimentation I have no idea what to try! I'll easily keep stapping myself with biscuits though!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday



So sorry to hear this northerner. What a double whammy for you x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry to hear your news Northie 

8.2 for me today, so will be tweaking my basal back up a bit. Doing a lot more walking during the day at the moment and the recent heat meant it had to get dialled right down. Down a bit... up a bit... down a bit... every week or two for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


So sorry to learn of this @Northerner  In my thoughts.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


I'm sorry to hear this sad news Northie, so soon after losing your Auntie too, my thoughts are with you
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry to hear you sad news Northie. 5.9 for me so really pleased with that.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all.
Went to bed on a 6.2 @ 10.20pm and awoke to a 6.8 @ 07.36am. Not complaining

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear you sad new Northie. 5.9 for me so really pleased with that.


Excellent number Lorraine keep up the good work. x


----------



## Bloden

Oh dear, that’s very sad, Northerner. So sorry to hear this.

Morning all. 6.7 here.

We’ve got broadband at last...yippee!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Oh dear, that’s very sad, Northerner. So sorry to hear this.
> 
> Morning all. 6.7 here.
> 
> We’ve got broadband at last...yippee!


Welcome back, great to see you posting again!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Excellent number Lorraine keep up the good work. x


Thank you.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Welcome back, great to see you posting again!  xx


Good to be back. Like the new do!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Bit windy but bright here this morning, hoping it stays that way as off out to the other town this afternoon for an appointment
> Anyways it's a 6.3 for me this morning, yes higher than usual but with almost 16g carbs unbolused for due to the 4.8 at bedtime, I'd say not too bad at all, now the question is WHY am I managing to eat that amount when I'm only taking 1 unit of basal? Any ideas/suggestions welcome please
> Hope you all have a nice day  xx


Kaylz...put your hat on...windy & raining here...good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, a 6.2 but was stuck at 9 last night due to a stomach upset. I still don't know what what to do when high from illness but after a extra four units it started coming down. I am hoping for a better day.
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Sounds very unpleasant NJ...relieved to hear you've recovered well...and hope the day went well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Hope everyone slept well
> Codefree say 6.0
> At 4.55am
> Taken when up.
> Enjoy life today all
> 
> _The way to happiness is what I call Zero-Based Gratitude.
> Each day be happy and grateful for what you have,
> independent of yesterday and of other people.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie
> 
> View attachment 8243 View attachment 8244 _


Finally a day off today Vince...going to make sure I enjoy my day...once I've finished my paperwork...invoices & posted them...make sure you enjoy yours.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Good to be back. Like the new do!


Cheers ma lovely!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...put your hat on...windy & raining here...good luck with your appointment.


Nope no hat, I'm going to brave it without it, mines looking horrible and pulled now, waiting on my new one from @Vince_UK  xx


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me on this even cooler day. Have we had the summer now?

(No wonder I’m confused @Kaylz, you’re all talking about what you’re doing on here! Lol!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Nope no hat, I'm going to brave it without it, mines looking horrible and pulled now, waiting on my new one from @Vince_UK  xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.5 today, the latest in a little row of various 5s for the past week


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Nope no hat, I'm going to brave it without it, mines looking horrible and pulled now, waiting on my new one from @Vince_UK  xx


Yes...forgotten about the green Chines hat with the furry ears K...I'm going to take Harry to the post office...post my paperwork then onto the park...no hat for either of us...after seven days at work...need the fresh air raining or not.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.9 for me this am.

So sorry to hear your bad news Northener - tough time.


----------



## Ljc

So sorry to hear your sad news @Northerner


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


Sorry for your bad news northie {hugs}


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


I've just seen this - I'm so sorry to hear your news, Northerner, many virtual {{{hugs}}} xxx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Good day to everyone

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.55 am
Taken when up. 
A new day, a new beginning.

_What are the proper grounds for joy?
Is it circumstance which will
determine the stature of my spirit?
Ah, no. It is choice. It is always a choice -
in the face of any event - for joy.
- Mary Anne Radmacher

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY MIDWEEK FRIENDS
Hope you're all well and in good spirits ~ two days to go to Friday and then the weekend. Yeah! x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...ooh still tired...need to find out if I'm working today...could do with another day off TBH...woke to a 6.1.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.6 for me.
Breakfast definitely required for driving to work. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Slept for straight 9 hours and woke  relaxed. 8.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 
4.8 for me this morning
Hope everyone has a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Slept for straight 9 hours and woke  relaxed. 8.9 for me this morning.


Good. You must have needed it Carolg, you've been through a lot lately. You look after yourself now do you hear x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Thanks wirralass. The waiting to move on has been hard and going to my friends house without her there was difficult.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, I really need to sort my basal out, it's been like this since the beginning of the week. (the large hump at 3am is when I ate half a mars bar)


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Woke up at 4.30am and according to meter and Libre I was a lovely 6.5....went back to bed and tested again at 7.15 and I was 14.8/16.0!! Flipping gastroparesis.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.8 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.5 and on my mission to increase my prescription for tests strips, my DSN is leaving but have a phone appointment on Friday, her last day. I have run out today and know they won't have any for me till Thursday. Luckily I have some I brought ages ago which will do me for today.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.5 and on my mission to increase my prescription for tests strips, my DSN is leaving but have a phone appointment on Friday, her last day. I have run out today and know they won't have any for me till Thursday. Luckily I have some I brought ages ago which will do me for today.
> Have a wonderful day all.


Good luck - you should never be in the position where you are out of test strips due to prescription bureaucracy 

Read this first 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/resources-s3/migration/pdf/1092C_Test_strips_advocacy%20report_WEB.pdf


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.5 and on my mission to increase my prescription for tests strips, my DSN is leaving but have a phone appointment on Friday, her last day. I have run out today and know they won't have any for me till Thursday. Luckily I have some I brought ages ago which will do me for today.
> Have a wonderful day all.


What meter you got NJ? xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> What meter you got NJ? xx


Several as they have 'made' me change several times. I get test strips for Accu Chek Performa Nano, would love my old one back!


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Several as they have 'made' me change several times. I get test strips for Accu Chek Performa Nano, would love my old one back!


Don't suppose you have an Aviva Expert at all? xx


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good luck - you should never be in the position where you are out of test strips due to prescription bureaucracy
> 
> Read this first
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/resources-s3/migration/pdf/1092C_Test_strips_advocacy%20report_WEB.pdf


Thanks and that is very useful. I will be very assertive and make sure I get more, I remember @SB2015 who is also in Somerset gets 500 a time, that will do! If I ask too soon, they have held back my prescription, I have had enough of this treatment! I will go later to my health center and demand I have some today.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Don't suppose you have an Aviva Expert at all? xx


Thanks, I have decided will go to the health center on the way to work and stay there till they give me some, or can drop in after. Appreciate your help and support.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks, I have decided will go to the health center on the way to work and stay there till they give me some, or can drop in after. Appreciate your help and support.


Okies, no bother, good luck my lovely!! xx


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, I know moving house is stressful, but I apparently spent three hours before I woke up with a BG in the red- around 3 or a bit lower. Woke with a 2.5, which is great for the average. Anyway, a couple of fruit jellies and an Americano, combined with DP have got me to the heady heights of 8.2.

And it’s raining. 

I’ve now got to have a row with the removal men. They’ve packed away my Kindle and my wheelchair charger. They even packed my jelly babies from by the bed. 

There’s efficiency, and there’s common sense. Don’t fit together, sometimes


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.

Good luck with today’s challenges ev1 - it sounds we’ve all got more on than usual.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, I know moving house is stressful, but I apparently spent three hours before I woke up with a BG in the red- around 3 or a bit lower. Woke with a 2.5, which is great for the average. Anyway, a couple of fruit jellies and an Americano, combined with DP have got me to the heady heights of 8.2.
> 
> And it’s raining.
> 
> I’ve now got to have a row with the removal men. They’ve packed away my Kindle and my wheelchair charger. They even packed my jelly babies from by the bed.
> 
> There’s efficiency, and there’s common sense. Don’t fit together, sometimes


Sorry to hear about the overnight lows Mike, and the difficulties with the over-zealous removals men  I suspect I have that to come in a couple of weeks. 

I hope your levels stabilise, and that the rest of the move goes without a hitch  Good luck in your new home!


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, I know moving house is stressful, but I apparently spent three hours before I woke up with a BG in the red- around 3 or a bit lower. Woke with a 2.5, which is great for the average. Anyway, a couple of fruit jellies and an Americano, combined with DP have got me to the heady heights of 8.2.
> 
> And it’s raining.
> 
> I’ve now got to have a row with the removal men. They’ve packed away my Kindle and my wheelchair charger. They even packed my jelly babies from by the bed.
> 
> There’s efficiency, and there’s common sense. Don’t fit together, sometimes


Good luck with the move, and good luck with finding everything when you get to your new house,  when our removal men did the packing we found the same, they left nothing out of the boxes at all, we had to go out for dinner as there were no plates or cutlery left out.  When we got in the new house they had put things in boxes labeled as bedroom that were very clearly from the kitchen etc, (I will add here that hubby and I were at work and son's girlfriend very kindly came round to house sit that day and cleaned from top to bottom for us).

Anyway 6.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Good luck with the move, and good luck with finding everything when you get to your new house,  when our removal men did the packing we found the same, they left nothing out of the boxes at all, we had to go out for dinner as there were no plates or cutlery left out.  When we got in the new house they had put things in boxes labeled as bedroom that were very clearly from the kitchen etc, (I will add here that hubby and I were at work and son's girlfriend very kindly came round to house sit that day and cleaned from top to bottom for us).
> 
> Anyway 6.1 for me today.


Good number Lorraine 

I've been doing all the packing myself, so I have some idea what's in each box and where it has come from in my current house - I've been using a number of different coloured/shaped stickers to indicate contents and made an index in a book of what the stickers represent  I've got about 150 boxes of stuff!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good number Lorraine
> 
> I've been doing all the packing myself, so I have some idea what's in each box and where it has come from in my current house - I've been using a number of different coloured/shaped stickers to indicate contents and made an index in a book of what the stickers represent  I've got about 150 boxes of stuff!


Very structured and organised Northie and hard work


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good number Lorraine
> 
> I've been doing all the packing myself, so I have some idea what's in each box and where it has come from in my current house - I've been using a number of different coloured/shaped stickers to indicate contents and made an index in a book of what the stickers represent  I've got about 150 boxes of stuff!


That is a good idea.  We had always packed ourselves when we had moved, but due to the limited time between exchange and completion hubby and I could not get anytime off of work before the moving day so had to go with the packing service.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I have to use the packing service because of my physical limitations. Still, at least I know where to look because they mark each box with its source. I’ll be wearing the same clothes for a couple of days, mind. Who cares, I did that as a student doing Interrail, often on the same train. Soon as they’ve gone, it’ll be a snack in the hotel bar for the last time for a while.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon all.
My waking today was 6.1.
WL


----------



## SB2015

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, I know moving house is stressful, but I apparently spent three hours before I woke up with a BG in the red- around 3 or a bit lower. Woke with a 2.5, which is great for the average. Anyway, a couple of fruit jellies and an Americano, combined with DP have got me to the heady heights of 8.2.
> 
> And it’s raining.
> 
> I’ve now got to have a row with the removal men. They’ve packed away my Kindle and my wheelchair charger. They even packed my jelly babies from by the bed.
> 
> There’s efficiency, and there’s common sense. Don’t fit together, sometimes


It sounds as if today will be a firefighting day with levels and stress of packing up and moving.
I hope things settle and the move goes without further hitches.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all.
My waking today was 7.1 been fighting to get it down!

Moving is very stressful, good luck, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Have a great day everyone

Codefree say 6.2
At 5.08 am
Taken when up. 
3 Days holiday soon May 1st 

_Leaders are those who empower others.
- Bill Gates
  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up super early again...had a wonderful day off yesterday but back to the grindstone today...day No:8 of the M25 & M4...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.3 for me. Had a grim diabetes day yesterday sensor trace zig-zagging all over the place. Two nasty lows too.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.5 for me today


Superb, Lorraine!


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 7.3 for me. Had a grim diabetes day yesterday sensor trace zig-zagging all over the place. Two nasty lows too.


Ack! Sorry to hear this Mike, I hope things settle for you today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Woken up by a 2.7 at 5am. Treated it and then woken by a 3.3 at 6.45.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Wishing everyone a zig zag free day.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Woken up by a 2.7 at 5am. Treated it and then woken by a 3.3 at 6.45.


Oh Amanda, I'm sorry to hear this  If ever anyone qualified for a CGM with alarm and insulin delivery suspension, it's you. A real shame that there is such a postcode lottery for these life-changing devices  

I hope your levels are much better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I have to use the packing service because of my physical limitations. Still, at least I know where to look because they mark each box with its source. I’ll be wearing the same clothes for a couple of days, mind. Who cares, I did that as a student doing Interrail, often on the same train. Soon as they’ve gone, it’ll be a snack in the hotel bar for the last time for a while.


In case I miss your move, good luck and hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Carolg

SB2015 said:


> It sounds as if today will be a firefighting day with levels and stress of packing up and moving.
> I hope things settle and the move goes without further hitches.


Hope the move goes smoothly


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6 for me and got my test strips yesterday, so big relief. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Oh Amanda, I'm sorry to hear this  If ever anyone qualified for a CGM with alarm and insulin delivery suspension, it's you. A real shame that there is such a postcode lottery for these life-changing devices
> 
> I hope your levels are much better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan. The irony was at the same time yesterday I ended up with a 9 unit correction over 3 hours to get down to the 8's


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Woken up by a 2.7 at 5am. Treated it and then woken by a 3.3 at 6.45.


Sorry to see this AJ, hope you've managed to get them up now, hope they behave throughout the day and hope you don't feel too rough! Take it easy my lovely! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Chillier start to the day and rain forecast for later  lol
Its an I wish I knew what the **** was happening 4.8 for me this morning
Hope all you lovely folks have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, lower basal seems to have worked.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to see this AJ, hope you've managed to get them up now, hope they behave throughout the day and hope you don't feel too rough! Take it easy my lovely! xx


Thank you Kaylz x


----------



## Lanny

07:00 BS 8.7. Tried eating cheese at dinner again after 10 minutes on the trampoline in the afternoon, amazed myself, to see if the sustained raise, cheese, would be countered by the delayed drop, exercise?

Results; inconclusive! Maybe try it again by trampolining in the morning & then eating cheese at lunch before making up my mind if cheese is on the menu?

The sun is shining bright here & I will take it easy in the conservatory, reading? No trampolining today!

Have a WONDERFUL day everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.7 here...that was one slow-release curry I had last night.

Off to Bristol today to niece-sit...she’s revising hard for her A-levels, so it’ll my job to provide tasty brain-food snacks and revision-break-time entertainment...I like a challenge.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, here I am sitting waiting for the ferry, having had a full Scottish at the hotel. Woke with a fairly miraculous 6.7. 

Lovely day for a crossing. Last one for a while, for sure. 

I’ll be appearing fairly rarely over the next week or so, I’ll be running (well, gliding) around rather a lot


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Well, here I am sitting waiting for the ferry, having had a full Scottish at the hotel. Woke with a fairly miraculous 6.7.
> 
> Lovely day for a crossing. Last one for a while, for sure.
> 
> I’ll be appearing fairly rarely over the next week or so, I’ll be running (well, gliding) around rather a lot


Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 for me this am


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Well, here I am sitting waiting for the ferry, having had a full Scottish at the hotel. Woke with a fairly miraculous 6.7.
> 
> Lovely day for a crossing. Last one for a while, for sure.
> 
> I’ll be appearing fairly rarely over the next week or so, I’ll be running (well, gliding) around rather a lot


Good luck with everything Mike!


----------



## Ditto

7.1 again today I think...

Hope all goes well Mike.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lanny said:


> 07:00 BS 8.7. Tried eating cheese at dinner again after 10 minutes on the trampoline in the afternoon, amazed myself, to see if the sustained raise, cheese, would be countered by the delayed drop, exercise?
> 
> Results; inconclusive! Maybe try it again by trampolining in the morning & then eating cheese at lunch before making up my mind if cheese is on the menu?
> 
> The sun is shining bright here & I will take it easy in the conservatory, reading? No trampolining today!
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day everyone!


How about trampolining whilst eating cheese?  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Lanny

@Mark Parrott, that made me laugh!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Have a good day everyone

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.25 am
Taken when up. 
Phone calls again.
Enjoy your day

_To lead people walk behind them.
- Lao Tzu

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's a bright and cheery greeting to begin your Thursday:~

One day to go then it's the WEEKEND! Let's hope the sun will shine so we can do some gardening ~ go bicycling ~ running ~ walking ~ have I forgotten anything ~ oh yes, and swimming.
Take care folks and.............
 
WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another day on the A1 (M) the M25 & the M4...off to work early...just another couple of days should see this job finished...done just over 1500 miles driving in the last week and a bit...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.8 and I have all the information ready for my call with my DSN, will report back.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear! 07:00 BS 10.4. Pooh! 

I overtreated my near hypo 2 hours after dinner yesterday. A 4.9 caught me by surprise! I had an oatcake & peanut butter. The PB was SO intense in taste it was BITTER!

The way that too much MSG in chinese takeaways are bitter! MSG doesn’t actually ADD more flavour & just make the brain THINK there’s more flavour: why some get migraines & it’s bitter when there’s too much!

Low BS, & out of whack, obviously affect my brain & the taste of things!

Me thinks I sholud have stopped at the oatcake!

Is it the delayed effect of exercise the other day? Will call the DSN later as I’d planned to exercise today: every other day!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another day on the A1 (M) the M25 & the M4...off to work early...just another couple of days should see this job finished...done just over 1500 miles driving in the last week and a bit...woke to a 5.9


Your numbers are still good after working so hard and being away from your own cooking. I hope you can relax soon.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, 5.8 and I have all the information ready for my call with my DSN, will report back.
> Enjoy your day.


Good luck NJ!!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good luck NJ!!  xx


Thanks! She has probably allocated two minutes for the call, no chance!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Chilly start to the day again 
A 6.1 for me this morning after a bedtime sesh of 16g unbolused for carbs, I just don't know what to do 
Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, probably the result of riding in the morning and an afternoon's heavy gardening, yesterday. I needed a substantial snack before bed, but stayed out of the red all night.


----------



## Lanny

@New-journey I can feel your frustration! It can be very hard to reach my DSN too! Sometimes I can call all day before reaching her!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 7.4 for me today - much more like it!

Hope everyone has a good day despite the soggy weather.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Chilly start to the day again
> A 6.1 for me this morning after a bedtime sesh of 16g unbolused for carbs, I just don't know what to do
> Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!  xx



Have you been reducing your basal Kaylz? Seems like you may need less basal insulin at the moment if you are needing 4-5mmol/L’s worth of carbs overnight to keep your BGs up. I know I’ve had to reduce my basal recently (though I am having to nudge it up again at the moment)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I’ve not read any posts yet so I hope all is well with you.

Had a bit of a shock when I woke up .
Was 4.2 when I was ready to go to bed so I had 1 gingernut and I shot up to 7.6 and woke to 9.6 


My line is dead funny too.


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have you been reducing your basal Kaylz? Seems like you may need less basal insulin at the moment if you are needing 4-5mmol/L’s worth of carbs overnight to keep your BGs up. I know I’ve had to reduce my basal recently (though I am having to nudge it up again at the moment)


I only reduced it to 1 unit a couple of weeks ago!! xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> I only reduced it to 1 unit a couple of weeks ago!! xx



Haha! Yes. Mine often seems to do the same. Steady reductions needed over a couple of weeks, then it almost seems like I have to go ‘too far’ to stop hypos/falling BGs and then (after a couple of reasonable days) often have to bounce things back up again. My basal needs rarely stay fixed for very long - Something I have certainly noticed since wearing sensors off and on as I can see what is going on in all the gaps. 3-4 adjustments a month is
perfectly normal for me, and I can see my body suddenly reacting differently to exactly the same foods after several days of consistently being fine. 

In your shoes I would just run with it and take it down another 10% (or whatever the nearest number of units would be) and then be prepared to tweak it back up again after a bit if needed. It’s a pain, but that seems to be part of the game. Alternatively you can eat/not eat the snack and leave your doses the same if you’d prefer that, but forced eating (or not eating!) to feed/match fixed insulin seems a bit odd to me these days.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Aha! I just re-read and you reduced TO one unit not BY 1 unit! Looks like you are doing a Northie, and whatever fragment of insulin production you still have seems to be enough to keep you going overnight. Have you tried with none? Could it be your evening meal dose acting for a long time and the tail of it reducing your BG at/around midnight-2am?


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Haha! Yes. Mine often seems to do the same. Steady reductions needed over a couple of weeks, then it almost seems like I have to go ‘too far’ to stop hypos/falling BGs and then (after a couple of reasonable days) often have to bounce things back up again. My basal needs rarely stay fixed for very long - Something I have certainly noticed since wearing sensors off and on as I can see what is going on in all the gaps. 3-4 adjustments a month is
> perfectly normal for me, and I can see my body suddenly reacting differently to exactly the same foods after several days of consistently being fine.
> 
> In your shoes I would just run with it and take it down another 10% (or whatever the nearest number of units would be) and then be prepared to tweak it back up again after a bit if needed. It’s a pain, but that seems to be part of the game. Alternatively you can eat/not eat the snack and leave your doses the same if you’d prefer that, but forced eating (or not eating!) to feed/match fixed insulin seems a bit odd to me these days.


What I mean is I am only on 1 unit as it is so reducing it further would mean taking none whatsoever, my DSN thought this may happen but I'm not to do it until I've discussed things which I wont be able to see them until the 3rd week in May, I'd rather just continue with eating all the biscuits as it may help with the weight that I need to put on xx


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Aha! I just re-read and you reduced TO one unit not BY 1 unit! Looks like you are doing a Northie, and whatever fragment of insulin production you still have seems to be enough to keep you going overnight. Have you tried with none? Could it be your evening meal dose acting for a long time and the tail of it reducing your BG at/around midnight-2am?


I take my last rapid at 4:30 and inject that into my stomach, my bedtime test is just before 10 so it SHOULD be fully out of my system, sorry I was typing my other reply when you answered! haha xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

Rain?!! Oh well, I had a lovely walk at the beach yesterday in the sunshine so I can’t complain. 

Good luck with everything move-related, MikeyB.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me, so pleased with that.


----------



## Ditto

Morning. A 7 for me which is more like it, coming down slow but sure. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Got the DSN on the phone & I will reduce Levemir by 1 from 29 to 28 & will do some more trampolining later! Can reduce to 27 if needs be over the weekend! 

Good luck with your call @New-journey!


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.7 for me, so pleased with that.


Your doing amazingly well lately hun, you can tell that its making you happier too, well done  xx


----------



## New-journey

Lanny said:


> Yay! Got the DSN on the phone & I will reduce Levemir by 1 from 29 to 28 & will do some more trampolining later! Can reduce to 27 if needs be over the weekend!
> 
> Good luck with your call @New-journey!


Thanks and glad you got the result you needed. I just started a thread as so upset after mine!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Yay! Got the DSN on the phone & I will reduce Levemir by 1 from 29 to 28 & will do some more trampolining later! Can reduce to 27 if needs be over the weekend!
> 
> Good luck with your call @New-journey!


Glad to see you managed to get a hold of your DSN quickly, good luck with the reduction  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks. I’m sitting down feeling a bit stressed, waiting for money to appear in Scotland and fly down the wires to England, and all before Pickfords turn up at the new property to be let in it’s a bit hair raising. A complication is the keys are secured at the property, but the guy who could gain access isn’t in today. I assume a deputy could be arranged. We’ll see. 

Anyway, after a Chinese takeaway last evening, my morning BG was 5.5. 

So if nothing else, all these shenanigans are good for diabetic control


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks. I’m sitting down feeling a bit stressed, waiting for money to appear in Scotland and fly down the wires to England, and all before Pickfords turn up at the new property to be let in it’s a bit hair raising. A complication is the keys are secured at the property, but the guy who could gain access isn’t in today. I assume a deputy could be arranged. We’ll see.
> 
> Anyway, after a Chinese takeaway last evening, my morning BG was 5.5.
> 
> So if nothing else, all these shenanigans are good for diabetic control


Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Heath o

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


Sorry to hear of your losses northener


----------



## Northerner

Heath o said:


> Sorry to hear of your losses northener


Thank you, @Heath o


----------



## Heath o

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today, no idea why  Possibly the shock of hearing a close friend and neighbour was found dead in the New Forest yesterday, which followed the news that my Auntie had died on Sunday


Sorry to hear of your losses northener


Northerner said:


> Thank you, @Heath o


Your welcome Northerner it never easy losing people close to you,


----------



## Wirrallass

Crumbs My waking was a very rare whopping 9.4 for me today but not surprised considering.....


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Wishing everyone a good day 
Strange one this morning
Phone calls again 

5.2 at 3.45am
5.3 at 4am
6.0 at 4.49 am
Went back to bed
6.0 at 7.40 am

So I will submit
Codefree say 6.0
At 7.40 am
Taken when up. 

Enjoy Life

_The supreme quality for leadership is unquestionably integrity.
Without it, no real success is possible,
no matter whether it is on a section gang,
a football field, in an army, or in an office.
- Dwight D. Eisenhower

  _


----------



## Wirrallass

You forgot these Vince!!


----------



## Lanny

It looks like I’m too excited to sleep! So, will submit 01:46 BS 5.9! 

Cheese IS on the menu! Ate it BEFORE trampolining yesterday & it was still on the high side after dinner last night but, has come down nicely. 

I CAN eat it before exercise! 

I spare the readers of this thread my lyrical excitement I couldn’t contain in “what did you eat yesterday”!


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! @wirralass, that’s a jaunty early start to the day!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You forgot these Vince!!


No Image here WL not download


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> No Image here WL not download


Sorry Vince, lapse in memory  forgot you can't load youtube. Maybe watch it when you come back next month?! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> No Image here WL not download


Try this then Vince.....
https://goo.gl/images/xnrRoC


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all. Not a waking but 6.5 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.0 and a dextrose tablet on waking. 3.3 and two more tabs post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.2 for me today. Not ideal though as I was 3.2 at 2am

I always feel a bit vulnerable overnight when I am between sensors.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> Wishing everyone a good day
> Strange one this morning
> Phone calls again
> 
> 5.2 at 3.45am
> 5.3 at 4am
> 6.0 at 4.49 am
> Went back to bed
> 6.0 at 7.40 am
> 
> So I will submit
> Codefree say 6.0
> At 7.40 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> Enjoy Life
> 
> _The supreme quality for leadership is unquestionably integrity.
> Without it, no real success is possible,
> no matter whether it is on a section gang,
> a football field, in an army, or in an office.
> - Dwight D. Eisenhower
> 
> View attachment 8288 View attachment 8289 _


Fabulous images Vince...cant imagine being able to step outside your apartment...seeing this...is this on your route to work or near your home...either way stunning costumes...beautiful scenery.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Fabulous images Vince...cant imagine being able to step outside your apartment...seeing this...is this on your route to work or near your home...either way stunning costumes...beautiful scenery.


A park close to home here Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a penitent diabetic here this morning...stressful time at work...I felt the need to indulge...last night a mini ice cream lolly...then another (since it was a mini one)...some good bread with supper & cheese biscuits right before bed...woke to an undeserved 6.1...relieved.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> A park close to home here Bubbsie


Beautiful...amazing having that virtually on your doorstep Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning all. 5.2 for me today. Not ideal though as I was 3.2 at 2am
> 
> I always feel a bit vulnerable overnight when I am between sensors.


A House Special Mike


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning people 
Very chilly start to the day here, hoping my pumps arrive today or it'll be yet another day waiting in on Monday
Anyways its a 5.3 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, but stayed out of the red all night, just didn't rise again after the usual 4am dip.


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning all. 5.2 for me today. Not ideal though as I was 3.2 at 2am
> 
> I always feel a bit vulnerable overnight when I am between sensors.


As you say, not ideal, but a House Special nevertheless!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.2 here.

Niece-sitting’s a doddle, especially since she’s revising in her room all day...ho hum, best get out and make the most of what Bristol’s got to offer...enjoy your weekends, ev1.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me.

Not around much at the moment as things are serious again with my mum. Been a hellish week but who knows. She’s on end of life care again but keeps bravely fighting back from the edge but my nerves are shot now! 
These middle of the night calls and mercy dashes are hard.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not around much at the moment as things are serious again with my mum. Been a hellish week but who knows. She’s on end of life care again but keeps bravely fighting back from the edge but my nerves are shot now!
> These middle of the night calls and mercy dashes are hard.


Very sorry to hear this @Amigo  I can imagine you are exhausted, physically and emotionally  Some {{{HUGS}}} if you'll allow.


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this @Amigo  I can imagine you are exhausted, physically and emotionally  Some {{{HUGS}}} if you'll allow.



Thanks northerner, your concern is appreciated x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not around much at the moment as things are serious again with my mum. Been a hellish week but who knows. She’s on end of life care again but keeps bravely fighting back from the edge but my nerves are shot now!
> These middle of the night calls and mercy dashes are hard.


Sorry to hear this @Amigo
You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and I'm sending (((hugs))) take care hun xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Amigo sorry to hear about your mother.  6 for me this morning after a lie in and a slice of pizza last night.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Amigo, so sorry about the news of your mum not doing well.  Take care x


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not around much at the moment as things are serious again with my mum. Been a hellish week but who knows. She’s on end of life care again but keeps bravely fighting back from the edge but my nerves are shot now!
> These middle of the night calls and mercy dashes are hard.


Thinking of you Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Wishing everyone a good day 

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.15 am
Taken when up. 

Wild Flowers

_When trouble arises and things look bad,
there is always one individual who perceives a solution
and is willing to take command.
Very often, that individual is crazy.
- Dave Barry

  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good day
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 5.15 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> Wild Flowers
> 
> _When trouble arises and things look bad,
> there is always one individual who perceives a solution
> and is willing to take command.
> Very often, that individual is crazy.
> - Dave Barry
> 
> View attachment 8307 View attachment 8308 _


Lovely blooms Vince...but there seems to be a big  shadow cast over them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Lovely blooms Vince...but there seems to be a big  shadow cast over them.


Cheeky


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Cheeky


It just made me laugh Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...despite a good sleep up early again...seem to have got into a pattern now...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, not terrible after an over-indulgence in Fruit and Nut left me at 8.0 before bed...


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.5 and wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.5 and wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Good start to your Sunday NJ...up early too...so much to do today...back to work tomorrow...ooh...the joys of the A1 (M) & the M25.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good start to your Sunday NJ...up early too...so much to do today...back to work tomorrow...ooh...the joys of the A1 (M) & the M25.


Thanks and hoping to get a walk in between showers, lots planned today and friend taking me out later for a meal so will allow myself some treats! Your waking numbers are so good, you are doing very well.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my little extended family members  
Bright but chilly here this morning so the heating is on for an hour boost
Its a 5.7 for me this morning, so we're mostly all running pretty close today!
Anyways enjoy your day folks!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 for me which is a pleasant surprise as yesterday my levels seemed to have a mind of their own, doing a passable impression of a random number generator.

Anyway grass to be cut and car to be washed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 8.4 for me. Was 11 at bedtime and allegedly the unit of insulin still active should have more or less been enough to get me back into range, but not do too much). My BGs and/or IOB rarely seem all that predicatable at night time though. 

Hey ho. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Carolg

Not good levels this morning but well deserved. Late night leading to grazing because never thought well of evening meal and while watching rubbish on tv. Got to get off that roundabout


----------



## Lanny

06:48 BS 7.9. Frustrating day yesterday & I’m annoyed that I ate over 200 calories extra! I was already 100cals over, due to a BIG breakfast, when my 2 hour after dinner was lower that I like & dropped further before my bath & bed. Hot water lowers BS even further & had to have a snack when I got out! I had 1 extra unit Navorapid at dinner that wasn’t needed, despite being a bit higher than I’d like before dinner! I live & learn! Must do better toady!


----------



## grainger

Morning. 15.0 here today - been in teens without ketones now since yesterday afternoon. Stupid hormones etc. Finally starting to come down now, disturbed sleep probably isn’t helping, must improve diet further too - just need to get organised!


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Morning. 15.0 here today - been in teens without ketones now since yesterday afternoon. Stupid hormones etc. Finally starting to come down now, disturbed sleep probably isn’t helping, must improve diet further too - just need to get organised!


Nice to see you back. It’s early days for you. Stay well.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and hoping to get a walk in between showers, lots planned today and friend taking me out later for a meal so will allow myself some treats! Your waking numbers are so good, you are doing very well.


I have so much to do here...paperwork...invoicing...and slightly snotty this morning...starting a huge pot of chicken soup which I will eat throughout the day...about to out the heating on...freezing here...sounds like a good day ahead NJ...enjoy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my little extended family members
> Bright but chilly here this morning so the heating is on for an hour boost
> Its a 5.7 for me this morning, so we're mostly all running pretty close today!
> Anyways enjoy your day folks!  xx


Freezing here K...I have the heating on...at least its not raining (yet).


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Freezing here K...I have the heating on...at least its not raining (yet).


Its cosy in here now, suddenly dulled down outside though! Better not rain here, I want to wear my plimsolls! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its cosy in here now, suddenly dulled down outside though! Better not rain here, I want to wear my plimsolls! lol xx


I should not have said that...raining now...urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...good luck with your weather...it seems like Winter will just carry on and on.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning. 15.0 here today - been in teens without ketones now since yesterday afternoon. Stupid hormones etc. Finally starting to come down now, disturbed sleep probably isn’t helping, must improve diet further too - just need to get organised!


I hope things settle for you soon  Is the baby not in a soundproofed cupboard then?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> 06:48 BS 7.9. Frustrating day yesterday & I’m annoyed that I ate over 200 calories extra! I was already 100cals over, due to a BIG breakfast, when my 2 hour after dinner was lower that I like & dropped further before my bath & bed. Hot water lowers BS even further & had to have a snack when I got out! I had 1 extra unit Navorapid at dinner that wasn’t needed, despite being a bit higher than I’d like before dinner! I live & learn! Must do better toady!



Don't be too hard on yourself Lanny. You are doing brilliantly. Chasing perfection is a recipe for disaster in my experience. Just keep chipping away at it, but cut yourself some slack when your diabetes throws you a curve ball.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> Morning. 15.0 here today - been in teens without ketones now since yesterday afternoon. Stupid hormones etc. Finally starting to come down now, disturbed sleep probably isn’t helping, must improve diet further too - just need to get organised!



Sorry to hear that Grainger. Hope BGs settle for you soon, and that you can get some sleep!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning after a homemade chocolate chip cookie that I made with my granddaughter yesterday. So not too bad


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning. 15.0 here today - been in teens without ketones now since yesterday afternoon. Stupid hormones etc. Finally starting to come down now, disturbed sleep probably isn’t helping, must improve diet further too - just need to get organised!


You are doing so well, hard to manage lack of sleep and hormones plus new born and toddler. I hope you can rest today, and your numbers come down. sending hugs.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Good grief...The DF’s been busy this morning!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Have a good day all

Codefree say 6.2
At 5.50 am
Taken when up. 

A Confucius temple in Nanjing I visited last year.
Nanjing was the Old imperial capital of China until 1428 when the Ming built the Forbidden City in Beijing. About 2 hours drive from Shanghai.
It was in Nanjing that between December 1937 and February 1938, over 300,000 Chinese civilians were massacred by Japanese soldiers. A remembrance parade is held there every year.

_When you can do the common things of life in an uncommon way,
you will command the attention of the world.
- George Washington Carver
  
_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...contrary to a question posed way back here last year ago "does she ever sleep"... yes I do...but up super early since I may have to dash off up the M25 to finish off the job started ten days ago...that would certainly be a relief...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> It was in Nanjing that between December 1937 and February 1938, over 300,000 Chinese civilians were massacred by Japanese soldiers. A remembrance parade is held there every year.


I read the shocking story of this massacre in 'The Rape of Nanking'  Horrific, inhuman treatment of the Chinese


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me on this COLD morning!  What's going on, it's more like November!


----------



## New-journey

5.3 and can't believe how cold it is today, luckily still got my Winter clothes out. 
Have a wonderful week everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5 on the dot on waking but 3.7 post cat. Very unstable at the moment. Levels still defying comprehension. Ah well such are the joys of D.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 5.3 and can't believe how cold it is today, luckily still got my Winter clothes out.
> Have a wonderful week everyone.


Freezing here this morning NJ...heating on & likely to stay on until I go out.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning lovelies 
Not much sleep again, neighbours dragging furniture across the floor at 10:30, oyster catchers letting me know they were about at 11 
Cold start here as well 
Anyways it's a 5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning lovelies
> Not much sleep again, neighbours dragging furniture across the floor at 10:30, oyster catchers letting me know they were about at 11
> Cold start here as well
> Anyways it's a 5.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


We have a wood pigeon here who likes to make his presence know K...I know exactly how that feels...wind kicking up...rain expected...just the sort of day you want to stay at home.


----------



## Lanny

OMG! Almost froze my toesies off this morning when I went to the bathroom. 07:27 BS 8.2. VERY thick ground frost & the windows too! Crikey! 8.2 is high this morning when I went to bed on a 6.9! But, having pork casserole for breakfast. Put it in the slow cooker overnight & it’s lovely & warming this morning!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, and that after another 3am hypo. Down goes the basal again, I suspect, I put it back up again when the weather turned cold again, but it's still cold......so goodness knows what's going on!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> We have a wood pigeon here who likes to make his presence know K...I know exactly how that feels...wind kicking up...rain expected...just the sort of day you want to stay at home.


Its very calm and still here, brightening up a bit but not feeling any warmer yet, got no idea if I've to wait in on my granddad coming down for a shower this afternoon or not! So I best stay in and see!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its very calm and still here, brightening up a bit but not feeling any warmer yet, got no idea if I've to wait in on my granddad coming down for a shower this afternoon or not! So I best stay in and see!  xx


Our forecast is dire here K...strong winds & rain...no doubt due to start as soon as I head off down the motorway.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Our forecast is dire here K...strong winds & rain...no doubt due to start as soon as I head off down the motorway.


Don't think we're expecting any rain today, just clouds later xx


----------



## Amigo

Haven’t tested yet, still snuggled under the warm duvet.

Had the week from Hell and have a cataract assessment consultation today to discuss the procedure. Oh whooppee do!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Haven’t tested yet, still snuggled under the warm duvet.
> 
> Had the week from Hell and have a cataract assessment consultation today to discuss the procedure. Oh whooppee do!


Hope all goes smoothly at the consultation


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Good grief it's a bit chilly today. A 5.1 to kick off a brand new week, a shortbread crumb off an HS. I shouldn't be so controlled when scoffing biscuits

I hope you all have a good stable bg Monday.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 here today on a glorious sunny morning - must be summer weather coming...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm back! A 9.2 for me today. Did I fly back from Lanzarote and travel back in time to winter!? I had a fantastic time away. Now off to catch up with what everyone has been up to.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Haven’t tested yet, still snuggled under the warm duvet.
> 
> Had the week from Hell and have a cataract assessment consultation today to discuss the procedure. Oh whooppee do!


Stay under the duvet until you have to emerge...good luck with the appointment & I sincerely hope news of your mother is more positive this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back! A 9.2 for me today. Did I fly back from Lanzarote and travel back in time to winter!? I had a fantastic time away. Now off to catch up with what everyone has been up to.


Welcome back Stitch! glad to hear you had an amazing holiday!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I read the shocking story of this massacre in 'The Rape of Nanking'  Horrific, inhuman treatment of the Chinese


Yes it was Northie and that is the root of the tensions between China and Japan. There is also the occupation of what was at the time Manchuria and the Last Emperor Pu Yi. Don't know if you have seen the flim or read the book.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Yes it was Northie and that is the root of the tensions between China and Japan. There is also the occupation of what was at the time Manchuria and the Last Emperor Pu Yi. Don't know if you have seen the flim or read the book.


Yes, both. I became very interested in China and its history a few years ago. It really brings it home to you how Euro-centric the history is that is taught in schools (I took 'A' level history and it was almost entirely European in context). Of course, in my early years at school in the 1960s the history was mostly related to the glory of Empire - as an adult I've become much better informed about how this country acquired its wealth and power and it doesn't make pleasant reading  The Japanese were cruel, but so were the British in the 19th C (thinking in particular of the Opium Wars and the destruction of the Summer Palace


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Yes, both. I became very interested in China and its history a few years ago. It really brings it home to you how Euro-centric the history is that is taught in schools (I took 'A' level history and it was almost entirely European in context). Of course, in my early years at school in the 1960s the history was mostly related to the glory of Empire - as an adult I've become much better informed about how this country acquired its wealth and power and it doesn't make pleasant reading  The Japanese were cruel, but so were the British in the 19th C (thinking in particular of the Opium Wars and the destruction of the Summer Palace


 I actually feel ashamed at this. The Chinese have not and will never forgive us for both of those events. Both absolutely acts of wanton greed and violence. When we start to understand that, we then understand why they are absolutely determined never to let that happen again and hence their aggressive stance on many issues.
We should also remember what we did in India with acts such as Amritsa and the Zulu wars with Shaka. Pure greed. Shaka was  a total genius at the beginning. People such as he  and a few others historically, fascinate me. Oh! how different the World could have been.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me, but not feeling great today, and had a small price for french bread yesterday evening, so actually quite pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 for me, but not feeling great today, and had a small price for french bread yesterday evening, so actually quite pleased with that.


Hope you perk up as the day progresses Lorraine  Although I doubt the weather will play a part in that - have been out this morning and it's more like January out there!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! But, @Grannylorraine, did you ENJOY it?  The DF is sometimes kind; sometimes cruel: contrary! So, enjoy a freebie when you get it!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear, dear! 2 hour after breakfast BS 11.3. Will finish digesting & it’s back on the trampoline today! I’m going to kick the DF’s butt!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Oh, dear, dear! 2 hour after breakfast BS 11.3. Will finish digesting & it’s back on the trampoline today! I’m going to kick the DF’s butt!


Are you still injecting before you eat Lanny? xx


----------



## Lanny

Yes @Kaylz.

I think it’s the carb heavy potatoes in the casserole? About 36g carbs for 1 serving! Maybe better for lunch later in the day? I live & learn!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Yes @Kaylz.
> 
> I think it’s the carb heavy potatoes in the casserole? About 36g carbs for 1 serving! Maybe better for lunch later in the day? I live & learn!


Yes that may be the problem, I wouldn't write it off completely though, maybe just try injecting a few minutes earlier xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Have a good day

Codefree say 5.5
At 5.35 am
Taken when up.
Suzhou yesterday

_When you can do the common things of life in an uncommon way,
you will command the attention of the world.
- George Washington Carver

  _


----------



## mikeyB

I was an inexcusable 8.2 this morning. Needed it, had a very busy morning with carpet measurements, gasmen turning on the supply, excess household goods removal, and in the evening buying a sofa at Sofology ( which I can recommend as a shop) . BG has been up and down like a brides nightie. Exciting fun, though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A much more reasonable 5.8 for me and a flatter line overnight. Work in progress again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a much needed seven hours sleep last night...still freezing here but the sun is shining...the end of a very long ten days at work...looking forward to a good walk with Harry & more coffee...   woke to a 5.8 despite the smarties I scoffed before bed...oops.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 6.1 for me today, seems a while since I’ve had one in range! Wasn’t expecting it as I seem to be coming down with a cold - but no BG upheaval from that yet.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, seemed to bumble along in the mid 4s for the middle part of the night, was 4.5 when I was woken by the screechy hydraulics of the recycling lorry at 6.30 am, went back to sleep and started the dawn rise then.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Cold start to the day yet again , heating will be going on as soon as the cat is through and settled so he doesn't open the door
I'm joining @khskel and @Bubbsie with a 5.8 today
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Cold start to the day yet again , heating will be going on as soon as the cat is through and settled so he doesn't open the door
> I'm joining @khskel and @Bubbsie with a 5.8 today
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


A trio Kaylz...haven't switched mine on yet...trying to toughen up a bit...just grateful it's a bright & sunny morning...rain forecast later...so getting myself organised for a walk before that disappears...enjoy your day.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A trio Kaylz...haven't switched mine on yet...trying to toughen up a bit...just grateful it's a bright & sunny morning...rain forecast later...so getting myself organised for a walk before that disappears...enjoy your day.


3 degrees here but my weather app tells me it feels like 1, rain forecast for today and tomorrow but we'll see! Enjoy your walk with Harry and hope you have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> 3 degrees here but my weather app tells me it feels like 1, rain forecast for today and tomorrow but we'll see! Enjoy your walk with Harry and hope you have a lovely day!  xx


Just planning a day at home K...a little paperwork & some invoicing...have spent an absolute fortune on petrol.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, first day back at work after being on holiday, hopefully I should hear about when my interview is for my job this week. Anyway, its a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, first day back at work after being on holiday, hopefully I should hear about when my interview is for my job this week. Anyway, its a 9.4 for me today.


Good luck with the interview Stitch


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2. Pretty pleased with that


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, first day back at work after being on holiday, hopefully I should hear about when my interview is for my job this week. Anyway, its a 9.4 for me today.


Good luck!  xx


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, first day back at work after being on holiday, hopefully I should hear about when my interview is for my job this week. Anyway, its a 9.4 for me today.


Good luck for the interview.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, first day back at work after being on holiday, hopefully I should hear about when my interview is for my job this week. Anyway, its a 9.4 for me today.



Hope the interview goes well


----------



## Ditto

Good Morning Peoples. Have a good May day...Codefree say 7.5 so not bad imho. 

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## Lanny

11:30 BS 9.4.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Stitch147 
Good luck fingers crossed


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Stitch147, good luck at your interview
@Ditto, good waking numbers.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Have a good day 

Codefree say 5.3
At 4.52 am
Taken when up. 

_If your actions inspire others to dream more,
learn more, do more and become more, you are a leader.
- John Quincy Adams

  _


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Taking the neighbours out to lunch today to say good bye to this road


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.1 bit low after some higher readings the last few days, oh well I can enjoy my coffee without any insulin. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.0 pulled out if the tombola this morning. Pretty flat line overnight so it looks like the basal reduction has done the trick.

Have a good day and the best of luck everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> _If your actions inspire others to dream more,
> learn more, do more and become more, you are a leader.
> - John Quincy Adams _



I used to love watching Quincy as a kid.  Oh, not the same guy?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another good sleep...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 8.9 for me, first single morning figures for a while.no munching or chair sleep last night, o way to go.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 at 6.30am, 6.7 just now, Libre sensor has 2 hours to go, I'll miss it, it's been a good'un.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, Ive still not heard anything about my interview yet. But it was a 9.3 for me today. I ordered a libre sensor at my local Boots yesterday, hopefully will be here by the end of the week so I can see what my levels are doing overnight and that Ive got it for when I do the Moonwalk next week.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Cold, wet and miserable here, just what I needed to lift my spirits eh 
5.5 for me this morning and hoping you all have a nice day xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bleurgh. 3.9 for me, which probably means I was hovering in/around the 3s for a lot of hours. 

Research shows that a waking BG of 5 or below in T1 is associated with extended undetected low BG overnight, and I have certainly seen that when wearing sensors. 

Roll on the next couple of weeks until I am allowing myself my next one!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day.
Woke to 5.6 with a 4.2 on Libre. I bled like a stuck pig when I applied the sensor the other day, it’s beginning  to settle down and give me better readings now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today  Taking the neighbours out to lunch today to say good bye to this road


Lovely gesture. Always a slightly sad occasion Northie when you leave one home to move to another. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Lovely gesture. Always a slightly sad occasion Northie when you leave one home to move to another. Enjoy your lunch.


Thanks Vince  It is sad to leave people behind. It's particularly sad that the one neighbour who won't be able to attend is the friend who was found dead just over a week ago


----------



## Heath o

Woke to 7.3 which I am very surprised after eating ice cream cake,then 2 biscuits with peanut cream in middle and 2 biscuits with almond cream in middle and another piece of cake,so was very naughty last night


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> 2 biscuits with peanut cream in middle and 2 biscuits with almond cream in middle


These sound lovely! What are they? xx


----------



## Stitch147

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day.
> Woke to 5.6 with a 4.2 on Libre. I bled like a stuck pig when I applied the sensor the other day, it’s beginning  to settle down and give me better readings now.


Ive heard that bleeders are the best readers.


----------



## Heath o

They are nat


Kaylz said:


> These sound lovely! What are they? xx


They are nature Valley nut butter and nature Valley almond,they are tasty,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> They are nat
> 
> They are nature Valley nut butter and nature Valley almond,they are tasty,x


Well I am very surprised you woke to a 7.3 as the almond ones are 19.5g carbs and the peanut ones 19.7g carbs EACH!!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Benny G said:


> Hello Stitch, can you tell us how much Boots is charging for Libre?



£48 something after taking the VAT off.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Well I am very surprised you woke to a 7.3 as the almond ones are 19.5g carbs and the peanut ones 19.7g carbs EACH!!  xx


Quite chuffed now after hearing that 2 pieces of cake as well and tin of carnation cream,body used to being lower now Kaylz don't go dizzy in the 7's and 6's,xxx


----------



## Lanny

Heath o said:


> Woke to 7.3 which I am very surprised after eating ice cream cake,then 2 biscuits with peanut cream in middle and 2 biscuits with almond cream in middle and another piece of cake,so was very naughty last night



The Diabetes fairy was VERY kind to you!


----------



## Lanny

12:00 BS 12.0! 

Found it VERY hard to sleep last night! Thinking of my sister!  Grief made me hungry & I ate through the night! That's the diet & weight loss out the window!

Will try to get back on track with some trampolining later today!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> 12:00 BS 12.0!
> 
> Found it VERY hard to sleep last night! Thinking of my sister!  Grief made me hungry & I ate through the night! That's the diet & weight loss out the window!
> 
> Will try to get back on track with some trampolining later today!


Not easy I know Lanny but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Ive heard that bleeders are the best readers.


This ones improving quickly.


----------



## Heath o

She must


Lanny said:


> The Diabetes fairy was VERY kind to you!


She must of been Lanny, my normal fasting is between 7.9 and 8.3 and that's if I just have natural yoghurt,x


----------



## Heath o

Sorry to hear


Lanny said:


> 12:00 BS 12.0!
> 
> Found it VERY hard to sleep last night! Thinking of my sister!  Grief made me hungry & I ate through the night! That's the diet & weight loss out the window!
> 
> Will try to get back on track with some trampolining later today!


Sorry to hear that Lanny your diet can weight till you've finished grieving,xox


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.0 for me this morning at half five.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Hope everyone had a good nights rest

Codefree say 5.0
At 5.20 am
Taken when up. 
Enjoy your day 

_"Be vigilant, guard your mind against negative thoughts"
-Buddha

  _


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a good sleep a full seven hours...bliss...I needed it been running at full speed recently...woke to a 5.9...and the sun is shining.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me and the yellow thing is in the sky. 

I'll be the one in the red Mini Mayfair.

Have a good day everyone and don't forget to vote if there are council elections in your area.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. A 7 for me at 5, pleased with that after all those choccy bix last night!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Bit brighter outside this morning but still VERY cold! 
Another 5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 8.5 for me which again is better. Slept well for 9 hours- not even chair sleep. Feel a bit coldy but not full blown as yet, so here is hoping this is as bad as it gets


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.4 for me, no sun here yet but full of hope it will come out!
Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. I hate not having a Libre on!


----------



## Spireite72

8.1


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.8 here. I hate not having a Libre on!


We ought to think of a name for post-Libre anxiety - planxious?


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Morning all. A 7 for me at 5, pleased with that after all those choccy bix last night!


Lucky after those chocolate biscuits Ditto...I'd go a 7 for some choccy biscuits.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> 8.1


Its coming down Spireite.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me this morning, after a magnum and a mini choc roll, so really pleased with that, although I feel hungover this morning, so got my payback.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m joining @Lanny in the 12 Club today with a 12.4.

Seems like my cold which has been snotting along for a few days has finally decided to affect my BG levels.

Oh goodie! More chaos to add to the mix!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.8 here. I hate not having a Libre on!



Not having overnight data makes such a difference!


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m joining @Lanny in the 12 Club today with a 12.4.
> 
> Seems like my cold which has been snotting along for a few days has finally decided to affect my BG levels.
> 
> Oh goodie! More chaos to add to the mix!


Hope you recover quickly Mike


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 12:00 BS 12.0!
> 
> Found it VERY hard to sleep last night! Thinking of my sister!  Grief made me hungry & I ate through the night! That's the diet & weight loss out the window!
> 
> Will try to get back on track with some trampolining later today!


That's very sad news Lanny...never mind the diet for now...just look after yourself as best you can...if you need comfort food...that's fine...really so sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> She must
> 
> She must of been Lanny, my normal fasting is between 7.9 and 8.3 and that's if I just have natural yoghurt,x


Kind...I think she gave you a reprieve Heath o...all those nature valley biscuits...cake & carnation milk...definitely a reprieve.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 for me this morning, after a magnum and a mini choc roll, so really pleased with that, although I feel hungover this morning, so got my payback.


Not such a bad payback Lorraine...pretty good going for both of those.


----------



## Lanny

11:05 BS 9.1. Slept better & didn’t eat through the night. @Bloden advice on the thread “Overcoming overeating” in the books forum was very helpful: feel the emotion; not eat the emotion!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.


----------



## Heath o

Definitely 


Bubbsie said:


> Kind...I think she gave you a reprieve Heath o...all those nature valley biscuits...cake & carnation milk...definitely a reprieve.


 definitely last night spent 2 hours at gym took dogs out for mile walk and had natural yoghurt and tangerine and woke to 8.1.and hardly ate anything,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Definitely
> definitely last night spent 2 hours at gym took dogs out for mile walk and had natural yoghurt and tangerine and woke to 8.1.and hardly ate anything,x


Its so unpredictable Heath o...I didn't snack at all yesterday between dinner & bed...took the dog for two walks yesterday...but woke up with a 5.9...which is fine but have had lower after midnight snacking.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Its so unpredictable Heath o...I didn't snack at all yesterday between dinner & bed...took the dog for two walks yesterday...but woke up with a 5.9...which is fine but have had lower after midnight snacking.


Definitely is unpredictable Bubbsie a lot of my lowest readings have been after snacking,xx


----------



## Brando77

Candy Store 7.4, mmmmm Candy *slaps self*


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Sunny here again in Shanghai and VERY humid.

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.51 am
Taken when up. 

Enjoy your day all
Photos of Nanjing
_
Nobody grows old merely by living a number of years.
We grow old by deserting our ideals.
Years may wrinkle the skin, but to give up enthusiasm wrinkles the soul.
- Samuel Ullman

  _


----------



## Amigo

Having been up all night and in one hell of a state, I’m relieved to be a 7.4


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Having been up all night and in one hell of a state, I’m relieved to be a 7.4


Very sorry to hear the sad news about your Mum @Amigo  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 7.1 for me again...seemed to have settled into a routine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Amigo said:


> Having been up all night and in one hell of a state, I’m relieved to be a 7.4



Sorry to hear that Amigo, thinking of you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

My unsettled BG run continues with a 9.8 today. 

Enjoy the sunny weekend everyone!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> 11:05 BS 9.1. Slept better & didn’t eat through the night. @Bloden advice on the thread “Overcoming overeating” in the books forum was very helpful: feel the emotion; not eat the emotion!



Glad to hear you slept better Lanny. Thinking of you.


----------



## Spireite72

7.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Another snot monster reporting in with a 5.3

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

9.7 after a Costa toastie and latte at hospital. Visiting as sister has had heart attack. Can’t believe it, but she is now moved to cardiology


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> 9.7 after a Costa toastie and latte at hospital. Visiting as sister has had heart attack. Can’t believe it, but she is now moved to cardiology


Sorry to hear this, hope she is ok and makes a full speedy recovery (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Bright start to the day but VERY windy, supposed to be warmer today though
It's a third day in a row 5.5 for me
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4,9 this sunny day. 
Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Stitch147

Happy Star Wars day everyone. A 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Though I'd test this morning after Carb Thursday & received a 6.6.  Could be worse.


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> Having been up all night and in one hell of a state, I’m relieved to be a 7.4


So sorry to hear your very sad news, thinking of you and your family at this tragic time. Sending hugs and all my support.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

5.0 for me this am - a long time since I have been that in the am .  Been off here for a while as diabetes all over the place with stress, anxiety etc. - and not over my diabetes!!  Had forgotten how this sort of anxiety and worry affected my diabetes to the extreme.  Long weekend here so hope the sun comes out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 5.0 for me this am - a long time since I have been that in the am .  Been off here for a while as diabetes all over the place with stress, anxiety etc. - and not over my diabetes!!  Had forgotten how this sort of anxiety and worry affected my diabetes to the extreme.  Long weekend here so hope the sun comes out



Good  to see you posting again Shiv. Hope life calms down for you soon.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 9.7 after a Costa toastie and latte at hospital. Visiting as sister has had heart attack. Can’t believe it, but she is now moved to cardiology


Very sorry to hear the news about your sister @Carolg  I hope she makes a speedy and full recovery {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a 3.3  today.

I'm on strike from running my diabetes today after 2 horrid hypos last evening then a night where my sensor was reading 16/17 all night so idiot here corrected without testing when in fact my blood sugar was low, I'm taking  a back seat today as I don't think I could have made a worse mess !


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a 3.3  today.
> 
> I'm on strike from running my diabetes today after 2 horrid hypos last evening then a night where my sensor was reading 16/17 all night so idiot here corrected without testing when in fact my blood sugar was low, I'm taking  a back seat today as I don't think I could have made a worse mess !


Sorry to hear this @Flower  I hope that diabetes starts behaving once it realises it is being shunned {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 by the time I'd had a cup of tea and been awake for a bit ( forgot to take my meter upstairs, You'd think after 11 years it would be ingrained...)
So sorry to hear your sad news, @Amigo 
I hope your sister continues to improve @Carolg


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a beautiful day here...sun is shining...woke to a 6.2 which is a little high for me...had breakfast...very low carb...pottered about a bit...down to 5.5...this diabetes thing is a contrary little madam at times.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...a beautiful day here...sun is shining...woke to a 6.2 which is a little high for me...had breakfast...very low carb...pottered about a bit...down to 5.5...this diabetes thing is a contrary little madam at times.


Did someone have a long lie?  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Did someone have a long lie?  xx


No...I forgot to post it Kaylz...although I did get a good sleep...saddened by the news this morning...posting my waking BGs just went straight out of my head


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No...I forgot to post it Kaylz...although I did get a good sleep...saddened by the news this morning...posting my waking BGs just went straight out of my head


Oh yes I remember seeing your other comments now  xx


----------



## Heath o

1hr after fasting and 30 mins after omelette 8.3


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 1hr after fasting and 30 mins after omelette 8.3


Try it again in about ninety minutes...you're likely to be well down Heath...I got up to a 6.2...had breakfast...then down to 5.5...I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Try it again in about ninety minutes...you're likely to be well down Heath...I got up to a 6.2...had breakfast...then down to 5.5...I wouldn't worry about it.


That's roughly where I am every morning Bubbsie,that normal for me,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> That's roughly where I am every morning Bubbsie,that normal for me,x


Oops I hadn't realised...those waking numbers often keep is waiting...usually the last ones to come down.


----------



## Lanny

13:07 BS 12.1!

I had a bad night too! Couldn’t sleep, saw @Amigo sad news! Finally gave up on sleeping & had breakfast about 08:00 forgot to test & only just remembered to inject afterwards. The Timesulin cap has saved me forgetting quite a few times lately! The food did the trick: out like a light straight after!

More sad news when catching up now!

I’m sorry to hear about your sister, @Carolg, hope she makes a good recovery soon!

Thanks for thinking of me @everydayupsanddowns, have to take it a night at a time! The nighttime hours are the worse!

Oh dear, the diabetes fairy has kept you hopping on your toes last night, @Flower! Bad fairy; be kinder today!

I like your new avatar picture @Northerner! You sure love pigs! Sorry, if that seems inappropriately lighthearted? I’m trying to find glimmers of light to lift me back up!

Edited to add:- consulted my activity/sleep tracker & my last post etc. last night & it must have been about 04:00 I had breakfast! I’m getting muddled!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Oops I hadn't realised...those waking numbers often keep is waiting...usually the last ones to come down.


Sometimes if he eat rubbish before bed they go lower,x


----------



## Brando77

6.0.... That's a low one.Sunny Bank Holiday, try to forget this ailment of ours and get some rays


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Cherry Bloosoms are in bloom!

Oops! Sunglasses in some frames!

Picked up test strips at chemist & the sun was so bright I couldn’t see my iPhone screen: point, shoot & hope for the best!

Best display in YEARS but, still not as good as 2010! But, it’s a good sign that they’re recovered from those cold frosts in the spring 5-7 years ago that seemed to stunt their growth & display of blooms!

I’ll enjoy them while they’re there & take more walks!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.


Codefree say 6.3
At 5.35 am
Taken when up. 

Enjoy your day all.

Golden Lucky Buddha Statue close to Dongguan which I visited middle of last year 2017.

_Courage is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm.
- Winston Churchill
  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...I did it again...nibbled on those dammed cheese biscuits before bed...they have now gone into the bin...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> 
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 5.35 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> Enjoy your day all.
> 
> Golden Lucky Buddha Statue close to Dongguan which I visited middle of last year 2017.
> 
> _Courage is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm.
> - Winston Churchill
> View attachment 8419 View attachment 8420 _


Nice big 'fat' thumb in the picture there Vince...thought you said you only had "fat fingers"?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Nice big 'fat' thumb in the picture there Vince...thought you said you only had "fat fingers"?


Go and do somethng useful


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Go and do somethng useful


Ditto Vince...ditto.


----------



## Spireite72

5.5 this morning


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

4.1 for me this morning. Every day is different at the moment! 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Chilly and dull start so the heating is on for an hour boost, was supposed to be brighter and warmer today too 
6.3 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me 

Have the best day you can. Seems to be a fair amount of bad news about at the moment . My best wishes are with everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today. Off for my run soon


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.

Take care all those going through a difficult time. I hope we get some sunshine (as promised!) to spread a little cheer.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all! it's a 6.8 from me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.8 on the libre (new sensor activated yesterday) and 9.4 on finger. So not much difference. Here's my over night graph.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, @Bloden, 4.7 here, only mine was helped by a couple of glasses of red wine last night.
Your overnight trace looks like mine usually does, @Stitch147, a washing line.


----------



## Carolg

7.3 for me this morning. Best for ages


----------



## Brando77

Stuck in the tree, 5.3. How did that happen? Lowest one since my records began.


----------



## Lanny

11:10 BS 10.5! Not a particularly good night but, lower than the 12"s I've been getting & rising bit earlier in the day too!

Got another letter to phone for appointment to se Dietician & DSN! forgot it's Saturday so, waded through all the answers of the menus to get a we are closed message: numpty! Will have to remember to call on Tuesday!

@Brando77, you seem to be getting your dawn phenomenon well licked at the moment: well done! 

It's a dull, cloudy, wet start to the Bank Holiday weekend here! But, it's what keeps this place green, beautiful & The Emerald Isle!

The annual horde of bikers are here for the big road race Northwest 200 & pilgramige to Joey Dunlop's Memorial Gardens! It's more or less a year since I was brought into hospital in an ambulance when it was bunged the week of the bike race! Every year I hear multiple ambulance sirens roaring up the major A road, near my house in the suburbs, to the hospital & our local NHS services are strained to breaking point for that week! There are only 2 surgical & 1 Gynae wards there: rest is outpatients, day procedures & x-rays! I was taking in by ambulance 2 times in less than 24 hours & not admitted the first time, despite coughing up blood with 2 asthma attacks within 1 hour, because the A&E doctors were trying to keep beds for the incoming emergences!

Something will give eventually! The bikers are lovely people, on whole, but, they CHOOSE to put their lives at risk & we locals do not!

Oops!  didn't know I was going to rant! Sorry!


----------



## Heath o

Good one for me 6.7 before bed 7.0 on waking


----------



## Carolg

I know it’s not morning, but before tea, BG was 5.0;really good for me, and trying to get control. Lots of steps as well today


----------



## Ditto

An 8 darn it, but I'm back on Atkins so it should start going down with any luck.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.3
At 5.27 am
Taken when up. 

Have a good day ya’all.

Terracotta Warriors in Xi’An which I visited in the middle of last year and will definitely revisit. Built by the first Emperor Qin Shi Huangdi around 2,400 years ago who unified and gave China its name. An interesting but also a very cruel man. He also started the Great Wall. A truly wonderful site to see. So far they have found around 8,000 of them and each one is completely individual. His tomb they are unwilling to open currently. It supposedly has rivers of mercury running inside of it and they have tested soil samples from the tomb site that show extremely high mercury levels so that stories could be factual. The whole location was found be 2 farmers in around 1974 while they were digging a well. Amazing story.

_We should not moor a ship with one anchor,
or our life with one hope.
- Epictetus
  
_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...beautiful start to the day...sun shining...warm...woke to a 6.1.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Not read any posts yet.
7.0 with a6.2 on Libre.


----------



## Spireite72

5.8 got a bit of a headache this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Awful night, neighbours with absolutely no consideration for others sitting right outside my bedroom window laughing and clanging bottles all night , brighter start to the day but I've put the heating on for an hour to be on the safe side
Anyways tis a 5.9 for me this morning
Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Spireite72 said:


> 5.8 got a bit of a headache this morning


That'll be the result of the hypo last night, make sure to stay hydrated and take a few paracetamol if need be, hope you feel better soon!  xx


----------



## Spireite72

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Awful night, neighbours with absolutely no consideration for others sitting right outside my bedroom window laughing and clanging bottles all night , brighter start to the day but I've put the heating on for an hour to be on the safe side
> Anyways tis a 5.9 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!  xx


We have neighbors like that. We had to swap bedrooms with are kids because they were keeping them up.better we suffer than the kids they need their sleep.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me, post cat finger prick HS.

Looks like a fine day outside. Tour de Yorkshire going through the next village along at lunchtime so could get busy round here.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here, didn't get a test in before the inexorable dawn rise.


----------



## Lanny

07:33 BS 9.9. The best figure I've posted in a while & the earliest too! Woke to a lovely sunny Sunday: alliterative!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from sunny Leven. 7.1 for me this morning. Wow, doing something right at the moment.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.4 for me today, enjoy the sunshine everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Awful night, neighbours with absolutely no consideration for others sitting right outside my bedroom window laughing and clanging bottles all night , brighter start to the day but I've put the heating on for an hour to be on the safe side
> Anyways tis a 5.9 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!  xx


Heating on Kaylz...I cant believe the change in the weather here...sun is shining...warm...birds singing...nope I'm not dreaming...this time last week it was two sweaters...heating on...Ugg boots & thick socks...hope it warms up for you.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.9 after long sleep and did test during the njght, it  was in the 5's so looks like flat line which is good. I am loving this hot weather, more walks and gardening for me,
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Heating on Kaylz...I cant believe the change in the weather here...sun is shining...warm...birds singing...nope I'm not dreaming...this time last week it was two sweaters...heating on...Ugg boots & thick socks...hope it warms up for you.


Better to be safe than sorry lol, I don't like the heat too much just makes me feel wabbit and crabitt to be honest xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 3.7. Bit low, but I had been charging around yesterday kitting out the flat. Nothing a couple of JBs couldn’t handle.


----------



## Flo15

13.3 mmol , this was after waking at 2am with blood sugar of 19.3 mmol and taking 3 units of novo rapid .


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  I awoke with a marvelous 5.7!  The heat is working I think.  Dropped to a 5.0 yesterday after a few beers & ciders & a soak in the spa.  Haven't seen a figure like that in months!


----------



## Ditto

Good Evening Everyone.

Excellent Mark. 

Codefree says 6.9, proper chuffed with that!  Be up again tomorrow, just had a huge Sunday dinner with steak and kidney puddings.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> Excellent Mark.
> 
> Codefree says 6.9, proper chuffed with that!  Be up again tomorrow, just had a huge Sunday dinner with steak and kidney puddings.


And so you should be chuffed @Ditto


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.5
At 4.54 am
Taken when up.

Have a good day.
More Terracotta Warriors
The tomb is massive  covering a huge area. He believed that by drinking mercury he would live forever but it killed him at age 48.
Inside the tomb reportedly is a complete model of the country he ruled over, the ceiling is also supposed to be studded with precious stones to represent the heavens. The model has rivers running through it, as they would have been in real life, and the rivers are all mercury hence the high levels in the soil above the tomb. Also inside will be many artifacts buried with him, a jade suit he will be encased in and many 100's of ohter bodies of his servants and horses etc. slaughtered to accompany him into his afterlife.
They are scared to open it because A) they don't have the current technology to open it safely and B) they believe it will bring bad luck.
I believe they will open it one day and inside they will find the rumours to be true and some amazing finds.  They keep finding more pits with warriors in so we have no idea what is actually there.
I hope one day they open it also but it will not be in my life time.
He was a clever man who unified China, only for it to be lost under his children in a very short period of time, but also an extremely hard and cruel man.
Qin Shi Huangdi means Qin First Emperor and China is named after him.
Chinese actually call China, Zhongguo 中国. Zhong 中 = Middle, Guo 国= Land or Kingdom.
_
You must not lose faith in humanity.
- Mohandas (Mahatma) Gandhi

  _


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...its a beautiful day...door open...coffee smelling good...one down another brewing...must get Harry out for a walk before it gets too hot for him...and me...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> Excellent Mark.
> 
> Codefree says 6.9, proper chuffed with that!  Be up again tomorrow, just had a huge Sunday dinner with steak and kidney puddings.


Good to see you here Ditto...good to see those numbers coming down.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent. I am loving this weather.
I hope you all have a good day.
I’m happy with 5.6.


----------



## Edgar

7.3 for me this morning


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and a very low 3.3 and went to bed on a 7 so time for reducing basal maybe due to the heat.
I am in my way to London soon for special day with two of my daughters. I wish you all a wonderful bank holiday.


----------



## New-journey

Ditto said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> Excellent Mark.
> 
> Codefree says 6.9, proper chuffed with that!  Be up again tomorrow, just had a huge Sunday dinner with steak and kidney puddings.


Fantastic number Ditto!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 9.1 for me. Working today but off later in month. Have a nice holiday for those of you lucky enough to have a day off


----------



## Spireite72

Morning everyone 6.0 today had a banana before bed as I did a test and it had dropped to 4.3 around 10.00 last night.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Good morning and a very low 3.3 and went to bed on a 7 so time for reducing basal maybe due to the heat.
> I am in my way to London soon for special day with two of my daughters. I wish you all a wonderful bank holiday.


Oh jeez NJ, that's not the best way to start the day, hope you aren't feeling too bad now and have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Bright and warm here today too, supposed to be back to rain tomorrow though so doesn't look like I'll be wearing my summer pumps out 
Anyways it's another 5.9 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Oh jeez NJ, that's not the best way to start the day, hope you aren't feeling too bad now and have a fantastic day!  xx


Thanks for your supportive thoughts, I am fine now and will be keeping a extra special eye on my levels today. You have a wonderful day too.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.9 on this uncharacteristic sunny bank holiday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Bright and warm here today too, supposed to be back to rain tomorrow though so doesn't look like I'll be wearing my summer pumps out
> Anyways it's another 5.9 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


Kaylz...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...don't mention rain...just back from a  glorious walk with Harry...got him out early before it gets too hot...did about a mile and a half...now for breakfast...good to hear you're out today...enjoy yourself.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Sunny again? Shome mishtake shurely!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...don't mention rain...just back from a  glorious walk with Harry...got him out early before it gets too hot...did about a mile and a half...now for breakfast...good to hear you're out today...enjoy yourself.


It's not today I'm out, it's tomorrow that's why I'm complaining that I wont get to wear my summer pumps! lol, and not something to enjoy anyway as its just the job centre, anyways I'm hundreds of miles away from you, that's only the prediction I know for here tomorrow! haha xx


----------



## Flo15

Stuck in teens for two days so a 11.3mmol this morning after another night at 19 mmol


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, 5.7 today for about the third time in a row.


----------



## Amigo

Went to bed on a 5.9 and woke on a 6.8

Massively busy at the moment sorting out mum’s affairs, belongings, arranging the funeral and writing the eulogy


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Went to bed on a 5.9 and woke on a 6.8
> 
> Massively busy at the moment sorting out mum’s affairs, belongings, arranging the funeral and writing the eulogy


Very difficult times @Amigo. Try to remember the good times and there will be so many to recount of that I am sure.
Stay strong.


----------



## Lanny

10:54 BS 10.1. A middling figure for a middling wake up time!

I think I over treated, or shouldn't have at all, a lower figure than I'd like after my bath before bed. After dinner was 7.8 but, after bath dropped to 5.8: wee bit low! It could have been ok overnight but, I had 1tsp of peanut butter. But, ran out of the no sugar one & had the one with sugar in it: bought the 2 together a while ago in case I didn't like no sugar! I'd previously tried !00% peanut butter & hated it: very oily & bland! The no sugar, still with salt, tastes nicer than the sugared one!  Is it sometimes better NOT to test? If I hadn't I would have just gone to bed! 

It's nice & sunny here too for the Bank Holiday! Will read in the conservatory & do some more trampolining! I managed 17:30 mins & secs yesterday which is not far off the end of the program at 21mins. The last 9mins being winding down & strecthes! 

When I finish, ooh I'm being positive! , I will start doing some proper jumps instead of the modified stepping! I never did get round to doing THAT last year! I've always had problems with aerobic exercise, HATED PE at school grr  , because of asthma & only tried an aerobics class once, in my early 20's, & didn't last 5mins!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Afternoon all - 7.3 for me this am.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.9
At 5.14 am
Taken when up. 

Have a good day.
Xi’an at night.

_Stay at the center
and let all things take their course.
- Lao Tzu

  _


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a great weekend...it disappeared too quickly...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Edgar

7.1 this morning so an improvement on yesterday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. Hoping for a more level day I don't want to repeat 13 to 2.5 within an hour in a hurry.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flo15

I give up 15.5 mmol this this morning!


----------



## Carolg

7.0 for me this morning.woke at 5 with hungriest but managed to go back to sleep till before 7 am.just need to keep on stopping snacking at night, but pleased with myself at moment


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Bad night, too hot to sleep but such a beautiful morning, hope it lasts, I'm off out to the next town at half 9! lol
Anyways it's a 5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fabulous day!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. Im not sure what Im more nervous about, my job interview tomorrow or taking part in the Moonwalk Saturday night?!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Still sunny!


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. Im not sure what Im more nervous about, my job interview tomorrow or taking part in the Moonwalk Saturday night?!


Good luck for both Stitch!!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Good luck for both Stitch!!  xx


Thanks Kaylz. X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

11.4 for me - good stretch lasted only 3 days but on the positive side that's longer than normal!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A huge 8 for me today, that will teach me for pinching half of my son's naan bread.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

On the chilly side this morning after a GLORIOUS weekend...it was great to see so many people enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Luck @Stitch147


----------



## Amigo

An absolute (for me) shocking 8.1 which I think probably reflects what I’ve got to do today rather than what I’ve eaten. 
Highest waking level for a very long time time!


----------



## Lanny

13:00 BS 11.1! 

I had a great day yesterday! I DID finish the program & yelled “I finished it!” I must have startled the neighbours as the windows & conservatory door was open! Mel Gibson in Braveheart has got nothing compared to me! 

But, I was exhausted afterwards & went to bed very early, 17:40? Then, woke from hunger, 21:14 & ate very late dinner 21:40 before trying to go back to sleep but, didn’t manage it until around 08:00? I watched a lot of old Star Trek Deep Space Nine episodes on DVD: sci-fi geek! 

So, a high figure for a late start! 

A rest day for me today & no exercise! 

It will be easier now I’ve finished the whole trampolining program & my leg muscles that turned soft & flabby, this year, are now starting to firm up! 

It’s the lunch hour so, have to wait to call the DSN for my fortnightly phone-in, yesterday was a bank holiday!

It’s been a mixed bag with my BS & weight yo-yoing a bit! Sad news of my sister & exercising! It hasn’t been smooth but, I’m plodding along!


----------



## Ditto

7.1 for me which I think is okay considering and definitely better than yesterday which was 9.1 after those steak and kidney puddings!


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. Im not sure what Im more nervous about, my job interview tomorrow or taking part in the Moonwalk Saturday night?!


Good luck with each stitch


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.3
At 4.45 am
Taken when up. 

Xi’an Street food and the city walls at night.
Have a good day.

_Where there is great love,
there are always miracles.
- Willa Cather

  _


----------



## Edgar

Good Morning. 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## KookyCat

5.2 for me this morning, is that still a house special around these parts


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 6.2 good luck with the interview @Stitch147 today. Just figured out how to get my 7 day average on my tester saying 5.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @KookyCat finger prick and libre both show 5.2 for me. Certainly an improvement on the sudden and unexpected spike to 15 at bedtime after a level evening.

Have a good day everyone. Fingers crossed @Stitch147 .


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.4 for me today. Nice still morning here.


----------



## Kaylz

Nice to see you around again @KookyCat and congrats on the HS! 
Good morning folks , I went to bed without socks on last night for like the first time in forever! LOL
Bright start to the day again but the old woman that was speaking to me on the bus yesterday informed me it's supposed to turn wet today 
Anyways I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.3 this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.4 for me, waiting for reduced lantus to work.
Congrats to @khskel and @KookyCat for your House Specials.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today and I'm bricking it!!!
Thanks for the good luck messages everyone. I feel strange as I'm currently sitting at my desk wearing a dress with long sleeves. Most of my tattoos are covered this way, I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I think people still judge on appearances. I will let you know how I get on later.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today and I'm bricking it!!!
> Thanks for the good luck messages everyone. I feel strange as I'm currently sitting at my desk wearing a dress with long sleeves. Most of my tattoos are covered this way, I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I think people still judge on appearances. I will let you know how I get on later.


Again, good luck hun! xx


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today and I'm bricking it!!!
> Thanks for the good luck messages everyone. I feel strange as I'm currently sitting at my desk wearing a dress with long sleeves. Most of my tattoos are covered this way, I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I think people still judge on appearances. I will let you know how I get on later.


Again, fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

KookyCat said:


> 5.2 for me this morning, is that still a house special around these parts



Hey hey! Hello there. Lovely to see you posting @KookyCat - hope you have been keeping well. 

Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

4.1 for me. Almost certainly spent some time (possibly hours) below 4 last night


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.1 here. Did a double take when I scrolled past your post @KookyCat. Good to see you again!
Good luck, @Stitch147.


----------



## mikeyB

I woke with 7.2 but I’m not too bothered, I’ve got a horrible Lancastrian cold donated by my daughter. This always happens when you move to a new area, cold viruses tend to stick to geographical areas, so you haven’t got any immunity.

I’m expecting a Tesco delivery. I haven’t used their service for around 12 years. When I registered, I got the message “Welcome back, Michael”. Creepy


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 here this am on a wild wet west coast again... Good luck @Stitch147


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...running late today...off to the anti-coagulation clinic this morning...haven't been for 8 weeks that's a record...hoping for a good number this morning...better than my 6.1 waking figure...I have a cold & a dodgy tummy...typical...always get something just before HbA1c is due...sod that...putting that off for a couple of months...until July/August at least.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Nice to see you around again @KookyCat and congrats on the HS!
> Good morning folks , I went to bed without socks on last night for like the first time in forever! LOL
> Bright start to the day again but the old woman that was speaking to me on the bus yesterday informed me it's supposed to turn wet today
> Anyways I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.3 this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Congrats on the HS @khskel and @KookyCat


----------



## silentsquirrel

7.2 - on the low side for me this time of day.

Good luck @Stitch147!

Welcome back, @KookyCat, you have been missed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly for me today, so improvement on yesterday, but I suspect that the two bags of crisps (yes I did eat two bags) and a magnum for my tea didn't help, but after sitting up A&E with hubby for most of the evening I was too tired to cook and did not have much in the way of cold food in the fridge to eat and to be honest I just didn't care last night, was just pleased that hubby's hand is just soft tissue damage and nothing worse, as it looked horrible, even the docs were surprised it was not worse.  He won't be able to drive or work for a few days until the swelling goes down, but hey ho.

@stitch - I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.0
At 5.15 am
After an unusually restless night for me.
Really ready for home now.
Taken when up. 

More terracotta warriors, each one is modeled off a real life person at the time, 2,500 years ago. Qin Shi Huangdi insisted that every warrior was perfect, any artist who produced even one substandard image was immediately executed. When you stand in front of these life size models you become acutely aware you are looking into the face of a real person.



Have a great day all


----------



## Spireite72

8.1 this morning


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.7 for me this morning. Coming down nicely. Seem to have broken my “munching” trend at night for now. Long may it continue.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me. No bedtime spike yesterday. A bedtime crash instead. Must try and get those timings right. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a more pleasant 7.8 for me today. My bloods started rising in the mornings again about oct/nov time when I found out that my job was at risk, now ive had my interview maybe my levels are coming down a bit. Could it have been a bit of stress causing my higher waking numbers? Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Awful turn in the weather late afternoon yesterday and was raining pretty much all night! Bright this morning but still a tad chilly so the heating has been popped on for an hour
Anyways its a 5.9 for me this morning 
Hope all you lovelies have a great day!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 10.2 this morning. Rather a contrast to yesterday’s 4.1! Ate rather later than usual last night and reduced basal as I still had active insulin when I went to bed. No sensor, so I can’t see what happened, but whatever it was wasn’t great! 

Still... the sun’s out and it’s a lovely morning to walk the dog.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.3 for me... the sun is doing its hardest to appear here this am so will get that walk in and hence didn't give correction - will see how that goes


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t worry too much, Shiv. Every day is a new day.

I was thinking that when I climbed out of bed, checked my sensor and found I was LO. So I sat on the bed and breakfasted on Jelly Babies. The breakfast of champions


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...in full cold mode today...snotty...the lot...woke to a 6.4...not bad in the circumstances...out for walk...then the best cold cure there is...a huge pot of home made chicken soup with some home made bread.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...in full cold mode today...snotty...the lot...woke to a 6.4...not bad in the circumstances...out for walk...then the best cold cure there is...a huge pot of home made chicken soup with some home made bread.


Oh no, sounds nasty, hope you feel better soon!! however the soup and bread sounds fab! Enjoy!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh no, sounds nasty, hope you feel better soon!! however the soup and bread sounds fab! Enjoy!!  xx


Thanks Kaylz...its not actually that bad but I knew something was brewing...my numbers went up slightly...relieved it's here...want to get it out of the way ASAP...have the girls coming in a couple of weeks...lots to do.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.5
At 4.57 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all

Interior of a Buddhist Temple in Xi’an


_The way to develop self-confidence
is to do the thing you fear
and get a record of successful experiences behind you.
- William Jennings Bryan

  _


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Spireite72

5.5 Good morning excited and a little nervous first meeting with my DSN today so much to ask.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a back to a more normal (for me anyway) 8.9 today. But at least its Friday.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.4 for me, have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
@Spireite72 good luck with your appointment 
Duller and cooler here today 
I'm joining @New-journey with a 5.4 this morning
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning . 7.1 for me this morning(like Are you being served-“going down”). Busy day ahead preparation for short notice holiday. Maybe a wee late finish, but worth it.have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> @Spireite72 good luck with your appointment
> Duller and cooler here today
> I'm joining @New-journey with a 5.4 this morning
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx


I copied you with eating three biscuits last night as was too low at bed time, now need to buy some more as it has been like that for a few nights. Have a great day.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, greetings from the Ribble Valley, though strictly speaking I’m in the Calder Valley just before it joins the mighty Ribble, along with the River Hodder. Bit cloudy today. More phone calls to occupy the morning, one of which will be to register with the doctors. They will remember me as a fine physical specimen, with two well managed chronic conditions. What fun I’ll have. 

Meantime, I woke with 5.8, or 6.2, or 5.4. It’s all the same to me. (I was monitoring DP). Course, numbers like that are all the same to anybody, that’s the technology.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I copied you with eating three biscuits last night as was too low at bed time, now need to buy some more as it has been like that for a few nights. Have a great day.


I had 2 for a 5.0 last night xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I had 2 for a 5.0 last night xx


I was 4.8, may reduce my lantus again as last one was over a week ago and still going low. Biscuits on my shopping list and away to Norway next week for work and will take loads of snacks in my suitcase.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I was 4.8, may reduce my lantus again as last one was over a week ago and still going low. Biscuits on my shopping list and away to Norway next week for work and will take loads of snacks in my suitcase.


How much lantus you down to? xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> How much lantus you down to? xx


Lots of room to lower it as 14 units and taking 2  or 3 units with each meal and still going low. Maybe it is the heat making such a difference.  Oh well all fun and sure it will change again!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope you fix your falling overnight BGs @New-journey 

8.4 for me. Waking BGs still all over the place since my cold has cleared up. Not much of a pattern to tweak basal against, but I’m hoping the mists will begin to clear when I put my next sensor in.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> 5.5 Good morning excited and a little nervous first meeting with my DSN today so much to ask.


Don't be nervous Spireite...this is your first chance to demonstrate how much effort you've put into managing your diabetes...an opportunity to ask the 'right' questions...and discuss your options...you'll be fine...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...still really snotty...but woke to a 6.2 today so my numbers are slowly going down...soldiering on with the chicken soup...I'll be clucking soon...fabulous start with the sun shining...must do some more gardening...such a change seeing some colour in the garden...although the solar lights I bought for the summer house are proving a little awkward in that respect.


----------



## New-journey

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope you fix your falling overnight BGs @New-journey
> 
> 8.4 for me. Waking BGs still all over the place since my cold has cleared up. Not much of a pattern to tweak basal against, but I’m hoping the mists will begin to clear when I put my next sensor in.


Thanks, problem is more during the day at the moment  as I test during the night and numbers are ok. Will do basal test once back from Norway.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.7 for me this am on another winter's day in the wet wild and bloody cold west


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks, problem is more during the day at the moment  as I test during the night and numbers are ok. Will do basal test once back from Norway.


You're doing well Jo...enjoy the Norway trip...sounds exciting.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Heath o

7.3 for me this morning 
Thinking of keto


----------



## Ditto

7.1 not bad. 

Is this true?


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 7.1 not bad.
> 
> Is this true?
> View attachment 8489


As related to me in 2010!   (Apologies for male bias in poem)


*A Wee Dram!*





Diabetes is an expensive disease to treat and manage, and costs are increasing all the time with new, more expensive therapies and an ever-increasing number of new diagnoses. How can these costs be reduced? Is there some way that we can take advantage of the natural sweetness of a diabetic’s urine – first observed in ancient times and giving the disease its name – and generate some kind of income from it?

Indeed there is! London designer James Gilpin has proposed using the sugar-heavy urine excreted by diabetics to ferment high-end single whisky! Imagine then, the scenario: diabetics regularly attending at their local distillery in order to supply this valuable resource, gaining credits in return in order to fund their treatment! The resultant spirit can then be sold throughout the world, carrying the renowned imprimatur of the Scottish Government!

(With huge thanks to @CureT1Diabetes for the inspiration!)

Another diabetic? Ah! Please just join the queue
And pick a flagon of your choice from those in front of you.
I hope you’ve been behaving, and kept those levels high!
We have to keep the quality up – it’s hard, but we must try!

What’s that? You’ve never done this? You’re newly-diagnosed?
Then let me tell you what the Scottish Government has proposed!
You’ll know it costs a lot to treat you, now you’re diabetic?
Well here’s a way we’re hoping that you’ll help us to offset it!

You’ll have to come here twice a week to earn your testing strips,
And glug a flagon of this juice – no dainty little sips!
You might try eating salted nuts to sharpen up your thirst,
Then hopefully your bladder will be full up fit to burst!

Then make your way just over there – you’ll see a wooden trough,
Try to hold your breath because the smell might make you cough!
When you’re finished, shake your thing so we don’t lose a drop,
And in return then you will earn a voucher for our shop!

You’ll find a nice selection there of whiskies we’ve produced –
We sell them all around the world, so health costs are reduced!
So, if you’ve ever wondered what’s beneath a Scotsman’s kilt,
It’s a pint or two of liquid gold, and ne’er a drop is spilt!


----------



## Ditto

Agh you've just put me off my tea!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.7
At 5.15 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all

Xi’an

_Besides the noble art of getting things done,
there is the noble art of leaving things undone.
The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of non-essentials.
- Lin Yutang_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today - not bad as I was 9.2 before bed after underestimating a giant Yorkshire pudding with sausage, mash, peas and onion gravy...


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8. Great weekend ahead, I'm.....as the younguns say...chillaxing, no weekend work, sunny on the coast, forget your woes for a while and recharge those sugarfree batteries


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Lovely and bright here this morning 
6.0 for me
Hope you all have a fantastic Saturday  xx


----------



## Carolg

Arg 13.1 for me, but well deserved. Out for tea and nothing good  to choose except salad and wasn’t paying £9.50 for that. Never mind, at least I left 3/4 of chips and  half the chicken which was thick with breadcrumbs, a lot of which I had picked off. Just goes to show that I’ve been doing well getting levels down, but still need a really tight reign.

Nice to be out with friend though.
Have a lovely day all


----------



## Spireite72

Good Morning 4.8 for me today. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 2.8, eek! 4.4 10 mins later, aah.

Sun is shining! Got nephew and his girlfriend visiting today, so out for lunch and a walk on the beach. Life is gooood.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.5 for me.

Banging head this morning. Fresh air and paracetamol should fix it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you feel better soon khskel


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...thankfully my cold seems to be on the wane...woke to sunshine & a 5.8 today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 and going for a run.  Hope your headache clears khskel


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.1 and going for a run.  Hope your headache clears khskel



You seem to be really turning things around Lorraine. Well done!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. The day has also arrived for me to tackle my nemesis, the London Moonwalk!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.3 for me, after a night of 3 pints of Old Rosie & 2 Brandy's.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.5 for me today. The day has also arrived for me to tackle my nemesis, the London Moonwalk!!!


Best of luck @Stitch147!  Hope you stay blister-free today and have a great time


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck @Stitch147 hope all goes well today, enjoy it if you can  xx


----------



## Heath o

7.0 for me this morning 30 mins after waking and fasting from 8pm going to test again at 8pm before start keto


----------



## Spireite72

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.5 for me today. The day has also arrived for me to tackle my nemesis, the London Moonwalk!!!


Good luck


----------



## Bloden

Go Stitch!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.3
At 5.09 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.
Quickie, does anyone have an idea of what a non diabetic persons waking number is likely to be? Just curious on that one.

_Where There is Love, Nothing is Missing.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie

  _


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Spireite72

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 5.09 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> Quickie, does anyone have an idea of what a non diabetic persons waking number is likely to be? Just curious on that one.
> 
> _Where There is Love, Nothing is Missing.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie
> 
> View attachment 8522 View attachment 8523 _


From what I’ve read over the last 2 weeks I think 4.0 to 5.4 is the none diabetic fasting levels


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Sat watching Eurovision last night. Oops. Lots of munching out of tiredness. BG 7.9 this morning. Maybe gardening helped. 5.5 before tea so doing better....focus ...finishing bedroom today, so keeping mitts out of kitchen lol


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Dull, miserable and wet this morning 
5.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Spireite72 said:


> From what I’ve read over the last 2 weeks I think 4.0 to 5.4 is the none diabetic fasting levels


Actually, non D's can have higher fasting BG's than the official figures state.  I have tested Mrs P on waking & she was 6.3 & she is not in the slightest bit diabetic.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.2 after a long amazing day in London and a biscuit at bed time. 
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 13.6 this morning, after last night’s (delicious) curry. Coming down nicely now tho...

The dogs won’t stop nagging until we’ve been to the beach for a coffee and a walk...suppo-o-ose I’ll give in to the pressure (I’m so selfless, me, hahaha).


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.2 after a long amazing day in London and a biscuit at bed time.
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Congrats NJ a HS.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Congrats NJ a HS.


Thank you @Vince_UK and nice for a change!


----------



## mikeyB

I woke this lovely morning with a score of 6.5. Straight (ish) line overnight. That’ll do.


----------



## Amigo

Woke with a 7.4 but a disturbed night and a head cold brewing in time for the funeral. I’ve been sent a hospital hearing test for day before the funeral too in readiness for ENT appt 2 days after. 

Officially feeling fed up now folks


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Woke with a 7.4 but a disturbed night and a head cold brewing in time for the funeral. I’ve been sent a hospital hearing test for day before the funeral too in readiness for ENT appt 2 days after.
> 
> Officially feeling fed up now folks


{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}

In my thoughts Amigo


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, no waking number for me as I've been awake for about 26 hours. But I was 7.2 when I crossed the finish line of the london moonwalk!!! Will do a proper report after I've got home and had some rest.
Thanks everyone for the support. X


----------



## grovesy

Congratulations and Well done!


----------



## Vince_UK

Very Well Done @Stitch147
Congratulations.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, no waking number for me as I've been awake for about 26 hours. But I was 7.2 when I crossed the finish line of the london moonwalk!!! Will do a proper report after I've got home and had some rest.
> Thanks everyone for the support. X
> View attachment 8526



Absolutely FANTASTIC achievement Stitch! Be very proud of yourself! x


----------



## Kaylz

Yay go @Stitch147 so happy to read this!! Well done!!!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Dull, miserable and wet this morning
> 5.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Dull here as well. I left a plastic bucket out last night and 2 inches of rain in it. Must have pelted down overnight,


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up at 05:30...felt shattered...woke to a 5.7...a quick coffee then back to bed for another three hours...ooh...so needed it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Nice one, @Stitch147.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thank you @Vince_UK and nice for a change!


Great result NJ...take the credit.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Dull here as well. I left a plastic bucket out last night and 2 inches of rain in it. Must have pelted down overnight,


Same here...but I didn't leave the bucket out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Woke with a 7.4 but a disturbed night and a head cold brewing in time for the funeral. I’ve been sent a hospital hearing test for day before the funeral too in readiness for ENT appt 2 days after.
> 
> Officially feeling fed up now folks


Its not surprising you sleep is disturbed Amigo...no doubt you've been frantically busy...maybe a little rest later today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.1 and going for a run.  Hope your headache clears khskel


Excellent numbers Lorraine


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A whopping 13.6 this morning, after last night’s (delicious) curry. Coming down nicely now tho...
> 
> The dogs won’t stop nagging until we’ve been to the beach for a coffee and a walk...suppo-o-ose I’ll give in to the pressure (I’m so selfless, me, hahaha).


Bloden I could kill for a curry with rice...that's the one thing I miss so much.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.3 for me, after a night of 3 pints of Old Rosie & 2 Brandy's.


Old Rosie?...cider...beer


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.2 after a long amazing day in London and a biscuit at bed time.
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Great result NJ fater a day in London...hope all went well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


How are you doing Amigo?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Actually, non D's can have higher fasting BG's than the official figures state.  I have tested Mrs P on waking & she was 6.3 & she is not in the slightest bit diabetic.


Interesting Mark...going to try that myself...the first person who walks thought the door.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Dull, miserable and wet this morning
> 5.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Kaylz it peed down here last night & most of yesterday afternoon...reasonably bright at the moment...I'm hoping it lasts.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> From what I’ve read over the last 2 weeks I think 4.0 to 5.4 is the none diabetic fasting levels


Anything between those if non-diabetic.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Sat watching Eurovision last night. Oops. Lots of munching out of tiredness. BG 7.9 this morning. Maybe gardening helped. 5.5 before tea so doing better....focus ...finishing bedroom today, so keeping mitts out of kitchen lol


I never watch it Carol...somehow we had it on last night...it wasn't quite as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.7 for me this morning


An excellent waking figure Spiriette.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 5.09 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> Quickie, does anyone have an idea of what a non diabetic persons waking number is likely to be? Just curious on that one.
> 
> _Where There is Love, Nothing is Missing.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie
> 
> View attachment 8522 View attachment 8523 _


Fabulous view Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 7.0 for me this morning 30 mins after waking and fasting from 8pm going to test again at 8pm before start keto


Let us know how that goes Heath...I'm very interested in keto.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Lots of room to lower it as 14 units and taking 2  or 3 units with each meal and still going low. Maybe it is the heat making such a difference.  Oh well all fun and sure it will change again!


Good going NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Arg 13.1 for me, but well deserved. Out for tea and nothing good  to choose except salad and wasn’t paying £9.50 for that. Never mind, at least I left 3/4 of chips and  half the chicken which was thick with breadcrumbs, a lot of which I had picked off. Just goes to show that I’ve been doing well getting levels down, but still need a really tight reign.
> 
> Nice to be out with friend though.
> Have a lovely day all


You did well Carol...I'm afraid I would have eaten the lot if it was in front of me.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.5 for me.
> 
> Banging head this morning. Fresh air and paracetamol should fix it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope you're better today khskel


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.7
> At 5.15 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all
> 
> Xi’an
> 
> _Besides the noble art of getting things done,
> there is the noble art of leaving things undone.
> The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of non-essentials.
> - Lin Yutang_
> View attachment 8509 View attachment 8510


Wow impressive Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Lovely and bright here this morning
> 6.0 for me
> Hope you all have a fantastic Saturday  xx


WE started the same K...then later it just poured down.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks, problem is more during the day at the moment  as I test during the night and numbers are ok. Will do basal test once back from Norway.


Hope Norway is as exciting as it sounds NJ.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I never watch it Carol...somehow we had it on last night...it wasn't quite as bad as I remembered it.


I don’t watch it either, just got sucked in


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I don’t watch it either, just got sucked in


Exactly the same here Carol...I'm not saying I enjoyed it but it wasn't what I thought it would be.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> How are you doing Amigo?



Got that heavy feeling around the eyes, ears and nose Bubbsie that suggests a cold is descending. I really hope not as I have so much to do and don’t fancy a hearing test with block lugs!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Got that heavy feeling around the eyes, ears and nose Bubbsie that suggests a cold is descending. I really hope not as I have so much to do and don’t fancy a hearing test with block lugs!


I've been like that for a few days now Amigo...I have no  doubt the events of the past few weeks are catching up with you...taking their toll...so much to do & and little sleep...are you able to rest later?


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I've been like that for a few days now Amigo...I have no  doubt the events of the past few weeks are catching up with you...taking their toll...so much to do & and little sleep...are you able to rest later?



Having to Bubbsie. I’m what my mum would have called ‘felled’. I just wish the cleaning up Fairy would appear and sort the house for the funeral as I have loads of people descending on me from afar who will also need to be fed. I have friends who have pledged corned beef pies and quiches though bless ‘em.


----------



## Jeandp

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden I could kill for a curry with rice...that's the one thing I miss so much.


Why not have one? Homemade, sugar free, with cauliflower rice. Delicious. We prefer cauli rice now x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a belated check in from me after a spot of varnishing outside. Managed to sleep in this morning and was rewarded with a House Special.

Enjoy the rest of the day peeps.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Let us know how that goes Heath...I'm very interested in keto.


Will do Bubbsie went down to 5.2 or 5.0 after 24 hr fast thought would of been lower,not much difference to my diet really just a few tweaks here and there,xxxx


----------



## Bubbsie

Jeandp said:


> Why not have one? Homemade, sugar free, with cauliflower rice. Delicious. We prefer cauli rice now x


Sadly I hate cauliflower Jean...I have tried cauliflower rice...not for me...waiting until next Boxing day...that's when I had a whole plate of curry & rice...I can still remember every forkful...hmmn...bliss.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Will do Bubbsie went down to 5.2 or 5.0 after 24 hr fast thought would of been lower,not much difference to my diet really just a few tweaks here and there,xxxx


I'm often surprised Heath when I have hardly eaten any carbs...my BGs are okay but not as low as I would expect them to be.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Old Rosie?...cider...beer


Strong cider. 7.4%.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Having to Bubbsie. I’m what my mum would have called ‘felled’. I just wish the cleaning up Fairy would appear and sort the house for the funeral as I have loads of people descending on me from afar who will also need to be fed. I have friends who have pledged corned beef pies and quiches though bless ‘em.


Real friends are invaluable Amigo...I've said that to you before...likely the whole 'process' (sorry no other suitable word really) seems & is unreal...you will have that house spick & span...the 'guests' will be looked after...it will all come together...you'll do the very best you can for your mother on the day...make sure you have some support for you...some time to be on your own when needed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Strong cider. 7.4%.


Oh blimey Mark...how many pints.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and a belated check in from me after a spot of varnishing outside. Managed to sleep in this morning and was rewarded with a House Special.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day peeps.


I had to re-read that khskel...I thought it read 'vanishing' initially.


----------



## Brando77

The Brighton Line- 5.9. Choo Choo Chaboogie.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Real friends are invaluable Amigo...I've said that to you before...likely the whole 'process' (sorry no other suitable word really) seems & is unreal...you will have that house spick & span...the 'guests' will be looked after...it will all come together...you'll do the very best you can for your mother on the day...make sure you have some support for you...some time to be on your own when needed.



Very true Bubbsie. I’m not used to relying on others so it’s a bit of a departure for me but sometimes needs must.
I just wish people wouldn’t say things like, ‘there’s always something’ in response to her passing. Surely that’s more appropriate for when the washer breaks down!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Oh blimey Mark...how many pints.


Only 3, followed by 2 Brandys.  Actually didn't feel too bad in the morning.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I'm often surprised Heath when I have hardly eaten any carbs...my BGs are okay but not as low as I would expect them to be.


Done from 10pm till 3pm fasting again,x see if it go lower,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Only 3, followed by 2 Brandys.  Actually didn't feel too bad in the morning.


ONLY?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Very true Bubbsie. I’m not used to relying on others so it’s a bit of a departure for me but sometimes needs must.
> I just wish people wouldn’t say things like, ‘there’s always something’ in response to her passing. Surely that’s more appropriate for when the washer breaks down!


Often they have no idea what to say Amigo...it would be better if they said nothing at all.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Often they have no idea what to say Amigo...it would be better if they said nothing at all.



Oh I know Bubbsie. People mean well and say what they think will help so I just thank them regardless of appropriateness. An old mate came up to me on Friday night and said, ‘I’m a complete tactless git in these situations so I’m saying nothing but you know what I want to say’. Made me laugh and it was refreshing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.7
At 5.06 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Guan Yin 
Goddess of Mercy.
Nanjing

People who pray to her do not eat beef as it is believed her husband will be reborn as a cow. Very popular throughout all of Asia and especially in Thailand.

_He who knows that enough is enough
will always have enough.
- Lao Tzu

  _


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.3  didn’t sleep very well and woke with a headache was expecting it to a lot lower so I’m pretty happy with that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Another sunny day by the looks of things  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.3  didn’t sleep very well and woke with a headache was expecting it to a lot lower so I’m pretty happy with that.


It might be worth testing in the night @Spireite72, around 2-3 am, just to check what your levels are like. Your previous large reduction in HbA1c and the fact your nurse is considering moving you off insulin suggests that there is a potential that your doses (particularly nighttime insulin) might be a bit of the high side now and your levels may be dropping lower than desired. A waking headache is sometimes an indication of a nighttime low that your body manages and your levels might look fine when you wake. Just a precaution!  Did your nurse mention this at all?


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> It might be worth testing in the night @Spireite72, around 2-3 am, just to check what your levels are like. Your previous large reduction in HbA1c and the fact your nurse is considering moving you off insulin suggests that there is a potential that your doses (particularly nighttime insulin) might be a bit of the high side now and your levels may be dropping lower than desired. A waking headache is sometimes an indication of a nighttime low that your body manages and your levels might look fine when you wake. Just a precaution!  Did your nurse mention this at all?


No only not to take my NovoRapid if I don’t have any carbs with my meals and to count carbs and adjust my insulin to match 10g carb 1 unit insulin. Never really mentioned anything about my lantus as my morning figure has not been lower than 4.8. Thanks for the tip I’ll set my alarm tonight and check.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 and a precautionary dextrose tablet on waking. 4.2 and another tab post cats. It could be one of those days. It's better than having boring, predictable diabetes .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sensor in and 6.6 for me. Happy days!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Absolutely gorgeous start to the day here today 
I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.7
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.2 here.

A chilly but sunny start to the week here in Sir Benfro / Pembrokeshire. Amazing how a blue sky can lift my mood.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Very true Bubbsie. I’m not used to relying on others so it’s a bit of a departure for me but sometimes needs must.
> I just wish people wouldn’t say things like, ‘there’s always something’ in response to her passing. Surely that’s more appropriate for when the washer breaks down!


Amigo, can I say, how many times you help others on the forum, so I am wholeheartedly convinced that you are like that in “real” life, so please, take back the help offered to you and think of yourself. Btw, I am sure your visitors/family are coming to give you and yours support and love at this sad time, not to examine finger prints on windows, dust on skirtings. Your earlier post said about flowers in the house. When my mum passed, 16 yrs ago, I remember coming home from funeral and throwing out all the flowers. My way of closure and felt guilty for money and thoughts spent but oh boy did it give me relief.take care


----------



## Carolg

Sorry if earlier post hijacked this thread feel free to delete northie if inappropriate


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Carolg said:


> Sorry if earlier post hijacked this thread feel free to delete northie if inappropriate



Not at all Carol. We are here for each other for diabetes stuff, but for other difficult times too. 

Sympathies for those on the forum who have recently lost loved ones, or who are facing dark times right now.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.7 and a precautionary dextrose tablet on waking. 4.2 and another tab post cats. It could be one of those days. It's better than having boring, predictable diabetes .
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Made me laugh khskel


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 after an early hours hypo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 7.2 here.
> 
> A chilly but sunny start to the week here in Sir Benfro / Pembrokeshire. Amazing how a blue sky can lift my mood.


Beautiful day here too grovesy...hoping it lasts.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Sorry if earlier post hijacked this thread feel free to delete northie if inappropriate


There's nothing wrong with what you said Carol...it's not hijacking...no doubt your empathy is very much appreciated.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies
> Absolutely gorgeous start to the day here today
> I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.7
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Same here Kaylz...just been out in the garden...hoping it's the start of those mornings where I just make some coffee & slope off out into the garden...enjoy your day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a beautiful day here...sun is shining so brilliantly here...you can almost see the steam rising from Bedfordshire...woke to a 5.9...those numbers finally starting to reduce.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning ladies and gents. I woke in the night with a LO so after an intimate affair with Jelly Babies I am now sitting down with a morning cappuccino and a BG of 6.4, which I call a pretty nifty bit of corrective therapy.

Looks like lots of of folk have been playing with.nocturnal lows.  Must be the weather. Or the Royal b****** Wedding, which seems to have replaced what the BBC call news.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh I know Bubbsie. People mean well and say what they think will help so I just thank them regardless of appropriateness. An old mate came up to me on Friday night and said, ‘I’m a complete tactless git in these situations so I’m saying nothing but you know what I want to say’. Made me laugh and it was refreshing.


The best possible approach Amigo...when friends ask how you are...they want to know how you *really* are...that's all good.


----------



## Carolg

9.7 for me but had cereal last night. Now birds have the rest. Ta da, finished my bedroom cupboard and off later to buy a new shredder to do shredding then took no 2 to start tomorrow. Yippee. It is so clearing my “clutter” mentally, physically and emotionally. Even cracked out a new fluffy duster that I found in under sink cupboard. Pure decadence I say.


----------



## khskel

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh khskel


You need a sense of humour in this game. Keep on laughing


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> You need a sense of humour in this game. Keep on laughing


Definitely.


----------



## Edgar

6.6 pre breakfast today. Will check again at 10.15am


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today and boy do I ache! Im alright once Im up and moving but its getting up and moving that's the issue! Im in work today so tempted to go everywhere on my wheelie chair!!! Heres a better look at the bling I earned Saturday night!


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> 6.6 pre breakfast today. Will check again at 10.15am


That's a good starting figure Edgar.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 9.7 for me but had cereal last night. Now birds have the rest. Ta da, finished my bedroom cupboard and off later to buy a new shredder to do shredding then took no 2 to start tomorrow. Yippee. It is so clearing my “clutter” mentally, physically and emotionally. Even cracked out a new fluffy duster that I found in under sink cupboard. Pure decadence I say.


I have finally cleaned out our bird feeder Carol...ashamed to admit some of the seeds had germinated...off to buy some bird feed later...one of my pleasures in the summer...enjoying a coffee while watching the birds feed in the morning.


----------



## Heath o

A great day to daydream beneath the flowers with my 7.0


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> A great day to daydream beneath the flowers with my 7.0


Are you pleased with that Heath...did you fast yesterday?


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Are you pleased with that Heath...did you fast yesterday?


Yes I fasted from 10pm sat until 3pm yesterday. X


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Yes I fasted from 10pm sat until 3pm yesterday. X


Okay Heath...determined I will give intermittent fasting a go...but when things are less frantic.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today and boy do I ache! Im alright once Im up and moving but its getting up and moving that's the issue! Im in work today so tempted to go everywhere on my wheelie chair!!! Heres a better look at the bling I earned Saturday night!
> View attachment 8584


I am picturing you going around the office on your chair lol.  Well done on your achievement and love the medal, very well deserved.

As for me, 7.7 due to being naughty and eating chips last night.  I need to get back to good ways again as I had a few slippages last week.  So starting fresh again this week with not naughty foods.


----------



## Pine Marten

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today and boy do I ache! Im alright once Im up and moving but its getting up and moving that's the issue! Im in work today so tempted to go everywhere on my wheelie chair!!! Heres a better look at the bling I earned Saturday night!
> View attachment 8584


Wow, Stitch, wear that with pride, well done! (not surprised you ache  )

A 5.6 for me today, not bad at all


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Heath...determined I will give intermittent fasting a go...but when things are less frantic.


Xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.8 for me this am.  Blue skies here this am so hope the heat comes later.  I have been struggling with emotional/mental health issues and more so the implications on my "unstable" diabetes lately but came to a decision over the weekend - going to go travel/live for a few months somewhere warmer in Europe next year and felt a weight lifting - I love travel but when my daughter came along 15 years ago it kind of had to be put on hold for a while but now we are up and running again.  Will be roughing it (whether the much aged back will take a rucksack again is open to debate!) and probably have to work while away but I am well used to this.  Now just have to get docs and bank manager to agree...


----------



## Edgar

Edgar said:


> 6.6 pre breakfast today. Will check again at 10.15am


7.1 two hours after breakfast!  Mackerel on spinach with one slice of granary home made bread


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 8.8 for me this am.  Blue skies here this am so hope the heat comes later.  I have been struggling with emotional/mental health issues and more so the implications on my "unstable" diabetes lately but came to a decision over the weekend - going to go travel/live for a few months somewhere warmer in Europe next year and felt a weight lifting - I love travel but when my daughter came along 15 years ago it kind of had to be put on hold for a while but now we are up and running again.  Will be roughing it (whether the much aged back will take a rucksack again is open to debate!) and probably have to work while away but I am well used to this.  Now just have to get docs and bank manager to agree...


A change is as good as a rest Shiv!  I wish you every success on your adventures - please keep us posted!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5.08 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Street Statues in Xi’an.
Xi’an was the old capital city at one time.

_Do what you feel in your heart to be right.
You'll be criticised anyway.
- Eleanor Roosevelt
  
_


----------



## Edgar

6.5 this morning


----------



## Spireite72

5.2 good morning hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> 5.2 good morning hope you all have a lovely day


Congratulations! It's a House Special!  (so called because it's a really great number to wake on! )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 8.8 for me this am.  Blue skies here this am so hope the heat comes later.  I have been struggling with emotional/mental health issues and more so the implications on my "unstable" diabetes lately but came to a decision over the weekend - going to go travel/live for a few months somewhere warmer in Europe next year and felt a weight lifting - I love travel but when my daughter came along 15 years ago it kind of had to be put on hold for a while but now we are up and running again.  Will be roughing it (whether the much aged back will take a rucksack again is open to debate!) and probably have to work while away but I am well used to this.  Now just have to get docs and bank manager to agree...


Good for you Shiv & good luck.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. So maybe it wasn't the work stress causing my high waking numbers after all! Oh well.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
2nd day in a row I've gotten up to bright blue sky and sunshine, what's going on? lol
5.3 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> 2nd day in a row I've gotten up to bright blue sky and sunshine, what's going on? lol
> 5.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


Its a beautiful start to the day here too Kaylz...sun is shining...enjoy your day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early again at just before 5am...hoping to have a snooze later...sun is shining it's a beautiful start to the day...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Its a beautiful start to the day here too Kaylz...sun is shining...enjoy your day.


I'll try but I know I've got a fight on my hands later on! lol, it's the cats 16th birthday so I've bought him a tin of sardines, so not looking forward to trying to put them out for him! haha, hope you have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'll try but I know I've got a fight on my hands later on! lol, it's the cats 16th birthday so I've bought him a tin of sardines, so not looking forward to trying to put them out for him! haha, hope you have a nice day!  xx


Mine loves those Kaylz...I can't bear the smell...he only ever eats half of them so the rest stay in his dish...with the smell wandering all over the house...sixteen...wow...he still looks sprightly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> 5.2 good morning hope you all have a lovely day


House Special  Congratulations


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Mine loves those Kaylz...I can't bear the smell...he only ever eats half of them so the rest stay in his dish...with the smell wandering all over the house...sixteen...wow...he still looks sprightly.


I cant stand the smell either but hey it's his birthday so I'll put up with it lol, he'll eat them all whether he's full or not so at least the smell shouldn't hang around too long haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I cant stand the smell either but hey it's his birthday so I'll put up with it lol, he'll eat them all whether he's full or not so at least the smell shouldn't hang around too long haha xx


Oddly enough my one prefers sardines in tomato sauce.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Woke at 6 am but back to sleep till 0820:what a long lie. 7.6 for me this morning. Bloods today so here’s hoping better results. Have a good day all.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Woke at 6 am but back to sleep till 0820:what a long lie. 7.6 for me this morning. Bloods today so here’s hoping better results. Have a good day all.


Good luck Carol and keep us updated please.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Woke at 6 am but back to sleep till 0820:what a long lie. 7.6 for me this morning. Bloods today so here’s hoping better results. Have a good day all.


Good luck Carol.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.4 this am and back to the wet wild west


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck Carol and keep us updated please.


Will do Vince, and thanks. I am really pleased so far as despite 3 different meds my BG were through the roof. Since family scare, I have come to terms with that it’s down to me as well, so put diabetes denial aside and am trying not to graze. 2 weeks in and results are showing. As weight is an issue( not to lose more) I am eating well. It’s the outwith meals that’s a problem. I’m now on the mindset if my body needs injectables, so be it, but I would have at least helped myself


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 14.2! Good grief...must download my Libre reports and play “hunt the trend”.

Going to Narberth Knit N Natter this morning with my neighbour - very kind of her to invite me along. Got some squares that need crocheting together to make a blanket. 

Good luck with los vampiros, Carol.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Carol.


Thanks Bubbsie- see reply to vince.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 14.2! Good grief...must download my Libre reports and play “hunt the trend”.
> 
> Going to Narberth Knit N Natter this morning with my neighbour - very kind of her to invite me along. Got some squares that need crocheting together to make a blanket.
> 
> Good luck with los vampiros, Carol.


Thanks Bloden . I go to a Knot just knitting group.its a nice way to meet people in the area. I have loads of UFO,s including a sock I started on 4 pins 5 yeas ago


----------



## Amigo

A horrendous stress induced 8.4!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me so really please with that.


----------



## Edgar

Edgar said:


> 6.5 this morning


13.5 two hours later and all I had was porridge with prunes and a slice of granary bread with cottage cheese  !


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.6
> At 5.08 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Street Statues in Xi’an.
> Xi’an was the old capital city at one time.
> 
> _Do what you feel in your heart to be right.
> You'll be criticised anyway.
> - Eleanor Roosevelt
> View attachment 8593 View attachment 8594 _


Look forward to the pictures and words of wisdom,


----------



## Heath o

7.2 for me


----------



## Emma Lowery

14.8 this morning.. pesky spaghetti!


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Will do Vince, and thanks. I am really pleased so far as despite 3 different meds my BG were through the roof. Since family scare, I have come to terms with that it’s down to me as well, so put diabetes denial aside and am trying not to graze. 2 weeks in and results are showing. As weight is an issue( not to lose more) I am eating well. It’s the outwith meals that’s a problem. I’m now on the mindset if my body needs injectables, so be it, but I would have at least helped myself


Absolute first class mindset Carol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'll try but I know I've got a fight on my hands later on! lol, it's the cats 16th birthday so I've bought him a tin of sardines, so not looking forward to trying to put them out for him! haha, hope you have a nice day!  xx





Bubbsie said:


> Mine loves those Kaylz...I can't bear the smell...he only ever eats half of them so the rest stay in his dish...with the smell wandering all over the house...sixteen...wow...he still looks sprightly.


Well I have just put  a tin of sardines down for Miss Mao after reading these posts ad guess what?
Lapped up the water and left the fish looking at it with total distain.


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> 13.5 two hours later and all I had was porridge with prunes and a slice of granary bread with cottage cheese  !


All listed apart from the cottage cheese is a bit of a carb fest so I wouldn't be as surprised as you seem to be, many people cant tolerate porridge or bread on ttheir own let alone together and I believe prunes are relatively carby/sugary too? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Well I have just put  a tin of sardines down for Miss Mao after reading these posts ad guess what?
> Lapped up the water and left the fish looking at it with total distain.


Wee man's just away to get his shortly, his aren't in tomato sauce though lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Wee man's just away to get his shortly, his aren't in tomato sauce though lol xx


Hers are just in water and she is ignoring them, I feel so dejected lol.
There is a fly in the apartment at the moment so she is doing a Superwoman act flying through the air chasing it. I really have to laugh.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Hers are just in water and she is ignoring them, I feel so dejected lol.
> There is a fly in the apartment at the moment so she is doing a Superwoman act flying through the air chasing it. I really have to laugh.


His are in sunflower oil, don't worry I will drain them first! lol, spoilt today as sardines for his dinner, chicken for his tea (but he gets that every week) and mum bought him a couple of pouches of treats so he will get a few of those at bed time
My female used to leave spiders alive but pull the legs off!!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 6.4 this am and back to the wet wild west


Liked your number Shiv...shame about the weather though


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Hers are just in water and she is ignoring them, I feel so dejected lol.
> There is a fly in the apartment at the moment so she is doing a Superwoman act flying through the air chasing it. I really have to laugh.


Vince...if you can try her with some in tomato sauce...I bet she'll eat it...my one does.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> His are in sunflower oil, don't worry I will drain them first! lol, spoilt today as sardines for his dinner, chicken for his tea (but he gets that every week) and mum bought him a couple of pouches of treats so he will get a few of those at bed time
> My female used to leave spiders alive but pull the legs off!!!  xx


Churchill has a passion for catching large moths...he brings them in whole...lets them go...I can't bear moths...I have no idea how he keeps them in one piece...or how many moth rescue bids I've had to make.


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> 13.5 two hours later and all I had was porridge with prunes and a slice of granary bread with cottage cheese  !


Think that may have been a combination of the prunes...porridge & bread Edgar...do you usually have them?...you could try that breakfast ...again if you get the same result...possibly something else to start your day would be better.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Look forward to the pictures and words of wisdom,


From @Vince_UK … you'll be lucky Heath.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> His are in sunflower oil, don't worry I will drain them first! lol, spoilt today as sardines for his dinner, chicken for his tea (but he gets that every week) and mum bought him a couple of pouches of treats so he will get a few of those at bed time
> My female used to leave spiders alive but pull the legs off!!!  xx


A  very spoilt cat indeed Kaylz


----------



## Brando77

7.7 at 5am.....that was big, earlier getting up I suppose. Damn you Dawn Phenomenon, thanks a lot.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.7
At 5.34 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Street food in Xi’an, the Muslim food street, which like everything else, is massive. Wonderful stuff but alas a thing of the past now for me.
_
Whatever words we utter should be chosen with care
for people will hear them and be influenced
by them for good or ill.
- The Buddha

  _


----------



## Vince_UK

Shanghai at 6.30 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today (in case KookyCat is watching!  )


----------



## Vince_UK

Lunchtime


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Lunchtime
> View attachment 8627


OMG too hot Vince...bet you can't wait to get away from that heat.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning bit of a grey start here in Derbyshire 5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning bit of a grey start here in Derbyshire 5.3 for me this morning.


Same here Spireite...the weather not your numbers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...fresher morning than yesterday...relieved to be honest...clinic first then I need to get out for a walk & finish off some work in the garden...woke to a 5.9 (again).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A bit of a dodgy 7.7 for me. It looks like that biscuit before bed was superfluous to requirements. 6.7 on a fingerprint post cat so not a catastrophe

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Yes morning was a four hour hypo. Today it's 9.3 but I was purposely conservative with my bolus.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 
Another bright start to the day although cooler 
@Bubbsie good luck at the clinic
I'm joining @Vince_UK yet again with a 5.7
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.5 here. Tresiba, what ARE you up to?!


----------



## Carolg

Sunny but breezy here today. 6.4 for me this morning. Definitely doing better. Have a good day all


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.8 here on a wonderful sunny day - so early - hope it is a good sign


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.9 for me this morning, suppose it is at least coming down. Have a bit of a throat infection so I suppose that could be affecting it


----------



## Kaylz

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.9 for me this morning, suppose it is at least coming down. Have a bit of a throat infection so I suppose that could be affecting it


Hope you feel better soon!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps
> Another bright start to the day although cooler
> @Bubbsie good luck at the clinic
> I'm joining @Vince_UK yet again with a 5.7
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Gonna start charging rent


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OMG too hot Vince...bet you can't wait to get away from that heat.


Can't just walked up from the other factory 1.5 kms, at this moment i time 15.41, it is 39C.
I am buying ice creams and cold drinks for everyone but I am not having anything else other than soda water and it is killing me lol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 7.9 here. Reasonably flat trace overnight so pretty happy compared to recent nonsense!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning bit of a grey start here in Derbyshire 5.3 for me this morning.



Great stuff Wayne! Exemplary numbers  you’ve done so well in such a short space of time.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Can't just walked up from the other factory 1.5 kms, at this moment i time 15.41, it is 39C.
> I am buying ice creams and cold drinks for everyone but I am not having anything else other than soda water and it is killing me lol


Vince...I'm sure you could have the odd ice cream without too much issue...that weather is more than I could cope with...breezy here today...the perfect weather for a walk with Harry...by my calculations just a couple of weeks then you're home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.9 for me this morning, suppose it is at least coming down. Have a bit of a throat infection so I suppose that could be affecting it


Definitely Emma...those BGs shoot up with any kind of an infection.


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 7.8 here on a wonderful sunny day - so early - hope it is a good sign


Cold & breezy here Shiv...after the last couple of days that's fine by me...make the most of that sun.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps
> Another bright start to the day although cooler
> @Bubbsie good luck at the clinic
> I'm joining @Vince_UK yet again with a 5.7
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Re-arranged appointment Kaylz...tired today & dodgy tummy...will probably go on Monday...cold & breezy here...think I'll get out for a walk with Harry...just the right sort of weather.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Sunny but breezy here today. 6.4 for me this morning. Definitely doing better. Have a good day all


Yep...definitely Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Gonna start charging rent


Don't blame you Vince


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Re-arranged appointment Kaylz...tired today & dodgy tummy...will probably go on Monday...cold & breezy here...think I'll get out for a walk with Harry...just the right sort of weather.


Feel better soon my lovely!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...I'm sure you could have the odd ice cream without too much issue...that weather is more than I could cope with...breezy here today...the perfect weather for a walk with Harry...by my calculations just a couple of weeks then you're home.


Problem is it would not just be the odd one. Last year I was consuming 6 or 7 each day.
That was before dx of course.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Problem is it would not just be the odd one. Last year I was consuming 6 or 7 each day.
> That was before dx of course.


Better to keep yourself hydrated in that weather Vince...now things are different...I'm sure with eh advent of your diabetes you can exercise the appropriate self control...part of the problem is when we do deny ourselves absolutely...it's harder to control those overall cravings.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Feel better soon my lovely!  xx


Thanks Kaylz...now I've made the decision to re-arrange the appointment feeling better already...it's a forty minute drive to the hospital...just not up for that today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me today, along with a nasty cough that has come out of know where.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me today, along with a nasty cough that has come out of know where.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Lorraine...maybe you're a little run down...you have been extremely busy recently (when aren't we) … a 6.7 is pretty good considering you're feeling poorly...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Heath o

A very surprising 7.2 for me after yesterday's munch,


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Heath o said:


> A very surprising 7.2 for me after yesterday's munch,



Great stuff @Heath o - sounds like a WIN to me


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Kaylz...now I've made the decision to re-arrange the appointment feeling better already...it's a forty minute drive to the hospital...just not up for that today.


Know what you mean, I've an appointment on the 19th June that is already causing me problems! Lift is sorted, it's at the main hospital at 9:20am, was meant to have my 3 monthly injection that day so was going to try and book that for the afternoon, realised last night I cant do that either as I've to sign on that day but don't know when I'll be back  xx


----------



## Heath o

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great stuff @Heath o - sounds like a WIN to me


I expected much higher readings


----------



## Emma Lowery

16.7 after breakfast.. I have a bacon roll almost every morning without incident but my BGs are all over the place at the moment


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Emma Lowery said:


> 16.7 after breakfast.. I have a bacon roll almost every morning without incident but my BGs are all over the place at the moment



Ugh! Sorry to hear that. So frustrating when something that usually behaves OK suddenly causes chaos. Hope you aren't coming down with some lurgy or other an that it's just a one-off.

Hope it comes down smoothly for you too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Know what you mean, I've an appointment on the 19th June that is already causing me problems! Lift is sorted, it's at the main hospital at 9:20am, was meant to have my 3 monthly injection that day so was going to try and book that for the afternoon, realised last night I cant do that either as I've to sign on that day but don't know when I'll be back  xx


Mine can be re-arranged without too much difficulty Kaylz...since the appointments are intermittent...depending on my levels I may have an appointment every few days...every week...every month or not for six weeks...so they have to be flexible...you need to give your team a call...tell them about the difficulties you're experiencing.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Mine can be re-arranged without too much difficulty Kaylz...since the appointments are intermittent...depending on my levels I may have an appointment every few days...every week...every month or not for six weeks...so they have to be flexible...you need to give your team a call...tell them about the difficulties you're experiencing.


Its for my eyes, I'm not putting that one back, the job centre will just have to understand that, as for the nurse, the injection can be given 7 days either side of the actual due date so that's not too difficult to sort xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its for my eyes, I'm not putting that one back, the job centre will just have to understand that, as for the nurse, the injection can be given 7 days either side of the actual due date so that's not too difficult to sort xx


Surely they have to give you some leeway for those appointments...they must.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Surely they have to give you some leeway for those appointments...they must.


As long as my advisor isn't off when I go in next week I should be fine, I've put the letter with my hospital appointment in my bag already, give them plenty of notice then they cant complain, surely, hopefully (famous last words) lol xx


----------



## Emma Lowery

@everydayupsanddowns unfortunately i have had a sore throat for 4/5 days so I guess that could be contributing... just about giving some thought to a doctors visit


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> @everydayupsanddowns unfortunately i have had a sore throat for 4/5 days so I guess that could be contributing... just about giving some thought to a doctors visit


Hope you're feeling better soon Emma, and your levels start to get back to normal


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.2
At 4.47 am
Taken when up.
Have a great day all.

At 5.15am it was 27C here and rising very quickly.


_The trick is in what one emphasises.
We either make ourselves miserable,
or we make ourselves happy.
The amount of work is the same.
- Carlos Castaneda

  _


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning a better start today blue sky and the birds are singing. A nice low 4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning a better start today blue sky and the birds are singing. A nice low 4.8 for me


Good morning @Spireite72, nice and sunny here too!  Are you checking in the night yet? When I was on lantus I started reducing the doses once I started waking in the 4s


----------



## New-journey

Good morning from Oslo, 4.1 and need to lower lantus again! 
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.2
> At 4.47 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> At 5.15am it was 27C here and rising very quickly.
> 
> 
> _The trick is in what one emphasises.
> We either make ourselves miserable,
> or we make ourselves happy.
> The amount of work is the same.
> - Carlos Castaneda
> 
> View attachment 8634 View attachment 8635 _


It's a HS, congratulations and hope you are not suffering from the heat.


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Spireite72, nice and sunny here too!  Are you checking in the night yet? When I was on lantus I started reducing the doses once I started waking in the 4s


Most definitely!  Love Norway, never got to Oslo, I spent most of my time in and around Bergen. Lovely people!


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Spireite72, nice and sunny here too!  Are you checking in the night yet? When I was on lantus I started reducing the doses once I started waking in the 4s


Yes I’ve done 2 so far a 4.8 and 5.0 which seemed ok so I’ve left it at 10 units so far as I’m not taking my NovoRapid at the minute as my carb intake is low and my diet isn’t giving me readings over 6


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Yes I’ve done 2 so far a 4.8 and 5.0 which seemed ok so I’ve left it at 10 units so far as I’m not taking my NovoRapid at the minute as my carb intake is low and my diet isn’t giving me readings over 6


Keep checking  The role of the lantus is not related to any food you eat, but to deal with the constant trickle of glucose being released by your liver. It does this in order to provide energy to keep things like your heart, lungs, digestive system (and brain!) etc.working when you are not eating. As your insulin sensitivity is increasing, as shown by your pancreas now being able to cope with food without novorapid, it's logical that you will also need less support from lantus. I'd give your nurse a call and let her know your latest figures


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> Keep checking  The role of the lantus is not related to any food you eat, but to deal with the constant trickle of glucose being released by your liver. It does this in order to provide energy to keep things like your heart, lungs, digestive system (and brain!) etc.working when you are not eating. As your insulin sensitivity is increasing, as shown by your pancreas now being able to cope with food without novorapid, it's logical that you will also need less support from lantus. I'd give your nurse a call and let her know your latest figures


She’s calling me on Monday for check on how I’m doing so I’ll discuss it with her then thank you for the Advice


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> She’s calling me on Monday for check on how I’m doing so I’ll discuss it with her then thank you for the Advice


Good to hear  Sorry if I'm sounding like an old mother hen, but I get nervous when I see the improvements you have made and your lantus not changing!  I was originally on 20 units of lantus, and gradually had to keep reducing it until I reached zero!


----------



## Spireite72

No apologies needed I’m still new and learning every day it’s very reassuring that everyone has my back and always looking to help me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me. Routine visit to the vampires this morning. Better not dawdle and get in first thing to beat the queue.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning a better start today blue sky and the birds are singing. A nice low 4.8 for me


Wow...getting better & better Spiriette.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.1 for me. Routine visit to the vampires this morning. Better not dawdle and get in first thing to beat the queue.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hate vampire day khskel...hope they get it first go.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> It's a HS, congratulations and hope you are not suffering from the heat.


I couldn't do that heat NJ...I can just about manage our summers.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning from Oslo, 4.1 and need to lower lantus again!
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


Not ideal NJ but could have been worse I suppose...lots of changes while you're away...sounds like a successful trip...trust you'll get to do some sightseeing & socialising while you are there


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.2
> At 4.47 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> At 5.15am it was 27C here and rising very quickly.
> 
> 
> _The trick is in what one emphasises.
> We either make ourselves miserable,
> or we make ourselves happy.
> The amount of work is the same.
> - Carlos Castaneda
> 
> View attachment 8634 View attachment 8635 _


Fabulous photos Vince...although the horse looks a little spooky...stay out of that sun as much as you can.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning from Oslo, 4.1 and need to lower lantus again!
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


This is making me laugh NJ...I was just waiting for the next part...'Good morning from Oslo'... very Eurovision.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...beautiful start to the day...the sun is shining...family arriving this afternoon we have a birthday to celebrate...looking forward to sitting out in the garden later...woke to a 5.7 so my levels finally going down again.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Bright but cool at the moment, hopefully it'll warm up a bit but not too much! lol, new outfit has been dispatched, still hoping for nice weather for when it arrives! haha
@Vince_UK congrats on the HS! 
6.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.9 for me this morning. Just about to potter out with the dog. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.1 for me. Routine visit to the vampires this morning. Better not dawdle and get in first thing to beat the queue.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with vampire. Hope you don’t wait too long


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Sunny here today. 6.4 for me this morning. Planning to struggle to reassemble swing with my daughter then lunch at local farm shop cafe. Now in summer mode. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> This is making me laugh NJ...I was just waiting for the next part...'Good morning from Oslo'... very Eurovision.


Well, I am  now singing loudly a Eurovision song, lucky for you that you can't hear it!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Bright but cool at the moment, hopefully it'll warm up a bit but not too much! lol, new outfit has been dispatched, still hoping for nice weather for when it arrives! haha
> @Vince_UK congrats on the HS!
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


I thought you already had a new outfit K...is this another new outfit?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Well, I am  now singing loudly a Eurovision song, lucky for you that you can't hear it!


Ooh wish you hadn't mentioned that NJ...I CAN hear it in my poor head now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Sunny here today. 6.4 for me this morning. Planning to struggle to reassemble swing with my daughter then lunch at local farm shop cafe. Now in summer mode. Have a good day all


Good luck with that reassembling Carol...any kind of furniture assembly always brings out the worse in me.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.9  this am - sun trying to get up and hope it succeeds...


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh wish you hadn't mentioned that NJ...I CAN hear it in my poor head now.


Excuse me, may I remind you that you mentioned Eurovision first, it's in my head too!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 9.9  this am - sun trying to get up and hope it succeeds...



Hope the sun comes out and cheers you up Shiv.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with that reassembling Carol...any kind of furniture assembly always brings out the worse in me.


Mmm. I bought a box for storing it’s cushions, it came flat packed. Try to get that, a wheely bucket thingy, plants, power washer ,handbag and little old me in a fiat panda. Eh by gum, by golly that was fun. Very kind Argos gentleman helped with first two. Good fun getting it all out at other end


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Excuse me, may I remind you that you mentioned Eurovision first, it's in my head too!


Okay...yes I admit that...it's all my fault NJ.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Mmm. I bought a box for storing it’s cushions, it came flat packed. Try to get that, a wheely bucket thingy, plants, power washer ,handbag and little old me in a fiat panda. Eh by gum, by golly that was fun. Very kind Argos gentleman helped with first two. Good fun getting it all out at other end


Carol I've just said on another thread flat pack furniture is my bete noire...I have no affinity with it...the last attempt with a medicine cabinet was an absolute disaster...finally I had to give up and buy another one that was ready assembled...I've packed my car beyond it's capacity before now...just that relief at getting it all in...I never thought about having to unpack at the other end...you have my sympathies.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I thought you already had a new outfit K...is this another new outfit?


Bruce only brought back tops last week, I ordered a pair of leggings and a t-shirt dress of eBay the other night, about time I tried to make myself feel good by looking nice rather than bobbing about in clothes that are too loose fitting!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Bruce only brought back tops last week, I ordered a pair of leggings and a t-shirt dress of eBay the other night, about time I tried to make myself feel good by looking nice rather than bobbing about in clothes that are too loose fitting!  xx


Summer is almost here...why not get yourself ready for it...nothing wrong with that Kaylz..


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Bruce only brought back tops last week, I ordered a pair of leggings and a t-shirt dress of eBay the other night, about time I tried to make myself feel good by looking nice rather than bobbing about in clothes that are too loose fitting!  xx


It took me over a year to stop looking at side 16 clothes Kaylz and accept that my size,shape had changed. Feels better to wear what fits. Charity shop now my best friend to pass things on


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Summer is almost here...why not get yourself ready for it...nothing wrong with that Kaylz..


Precisely  even bought some trainer liners to wear with my pumps yesterday! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Precisely  even bought some trainer liners to wear with my pumps yesterday! haha xx


I have ruined so many pairs of trainers wearing them without socks (sweaty feet)...now I use trainer liners...it's saved me a fortune.


----------



## khskel

Only six in front of me


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> It took me over a year to stop looking at side 16 clothes Kaylz and accept that my size,shape had changed. Feels better to wear what fits. Charity shop now my best friend to pass things on


I used to love getting great deals in charity shops, just a shame they never have anything in a size 6! lol xx


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.2 when I woke this morning but 10.9 by the time I reached work and nothing to eat!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I have ruined so many pairs of trainers wearing them without socks (sweaty feet)...now I use trainer liners...it's saved me a fortune.


I used to be bad for that too, nothing worse than taking your feet out your shoes and the insole coming out too! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> It's a HS, congratulations and hope you are not suffering from the heat.


Thanks NJ, I AM lol


----------



## Lanny

08:21 BS 8.9. It's a bright morning with no clouds but, it's cold! Might be a sunny day! 

My newly fitted boiler is 1 year old now & getting serviced around 09:00 this morning. Also a new gauge fitted to the oil tank by the garage so, I can tell how full, or empty, it is! It needs replacing as it has caught me out twice this winter when I ran out of oil & only realised it when the radiactors stopped for a day before I noticed the cold! Each time I had to wait 2 days before the house got warm again: 1 day for oil delivery, calling out the boilercare guy to restart the boiler & 1 day of 24 hour heating!

Will read in the conservatory today & maybe some exercise on the trampoline!

Have  a nice day everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 today, feel like I have a fever now, so might explain yesterday's higher figure.


----------



## mikeyB

Another lovely day. It’s really odd seeing broad leaved trees on the hills, not a common sight in the highlands. 

Anyway, this morning’s less than ideal kick off score was 7.2, after a bedtime score of 6.8. As far as I’m concerned, that’s a daid straight line. No great worries.


----------



## Brando77

Man At The Door 5.4. Loving this weather....how many grams of sunshine can you have daily?


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 today, feel like I have a fever now, so might explain yesterday's higher figure.


I'm sorry to hear you are unwell Lorraine, I hope you get over it quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5.15 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Xi’an street food

_A very small degree of hope
is sufficient to cause the birth of love.
- Henri B. Stendhal

  _


----------



## Jeandp

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.2 when I woke this morning but 10.9 by the time I reached work and nothing to eat!


Hi Emma. Sorry I may have missed earlier posts, but are you on meds? Those readings are just not fair! Why did you have nothing to eat? Do you usually have something?


----------



## Jeandp

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.6
> At 5.15 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Xi’an street food
> 
> _A very small degree of hope
> is sufficient to cause the birth of love.
> - Henri B. Stendhal
> 
> View attachment 8654 View attachment 8655 _


What is that food please @Vince_UK ? I can't make it out.


----------



## Lanny

@Jeandp, It looks like chicken feet to me! The chinese love chicken & duck feet in spicy sauces!


----------



## Vince_UK

Jeandp said:


> What is that food please @Vince_UK ? I can't make it out.





Lanny said:


> @Jeandp, It looks like chicken feet to me! The chinese love chicken & duck feet in spicy sauces!


Lamb, it is the Muslim District food street in Xi'an which was just behind my hotel and the cooking smells coming from it were, well, wonderful to say the least.


----------



## Jeandp

Vince_UK said:


> Lamb, it is the Muslim District food street in Xi'an which was just behind my hotel and the cooking smells coming from it were, well, wonderful to say the least.


Well it looks more like chicken feet! Hope you had some (only if it was lamb )


----------



## Vince_UK

Jeandp said:


> Well it looks more like chicken feet! Hope you had some (only if it was lamb )


Lamb I will eat
Chicken feet NO WAY lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Edgar

8.1 for me


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 today reduced lantus to 8 units last night see how that goes for a few days.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.9 today reduced lantus to 8 units last night see how that goes for a few days.


A sensible move @Spireite72  Does your pen only do 2 unit increments/decrements? If so, it might be worth getting a 1-unit pen


----------



## AJLang

4am 12.7 which I corrected.....6.50am HI on Libre and 23.2 on meter!! 8 units of bolus whacked in. Just what I need after spending Tuesday, Wednesday AND Thursday at eye department/eye casualty.
No urine ketones. I've only 3 ketone sticks so keeping them for when necessary.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.6 for me.

I hope those levels come down @AJLang 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 9.6 this morning after berries and yogurt for supper.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 4am 12.7 which I corrected.....6.50am HI on Libre and 23.2 on meter!! 8 units of bolus whacked in. Just what I need after spending Tuesday, Wednesday AND Thursday at eye department/eye casualty.
> No urine ketones. I've only 3 ketone sticks so keeping them for when necessary.


A lot for you to deal with Amanda, without the blooming levels adding in their two pennyworth!  I hope things settle down, and you can have a much more relaxing day today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> A sensible move @Spireite72  Does your pen only do 2 unit increments/decrements? If so, it might be worth getting a 1-unit pen


No it goes in individual units I did 2 because that’s what my hospital DSN told me to increase and drop in units of 2


----------



## AJLang

Thanks very much Khskel and Northerner. Based upon what's happened so far it's a difficult one to budge.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> 4am 12.7 which I corrected.....6.50am HI on Libre and 23.2 on meter!! 8 units of bolus whacked in. Just what I need after spending Tuesday, Wednesday AND Thursday at eye department/eye casualty.
> No urine ketones. I've only 3 ketone sticks so keeping them for when necessary.


Sorry to hear you have been at hospital appointments. Good luck with everything


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  6.0 for me which considering it was after carb Thursday, quite a pleasing result.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  6.0 for me which considering it was after carb Thursday, quite a pleasing result.


Not to bad Mark


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Had an email at work yesterday, hopefully this time next week I will know if Ive still got a job or not!


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear you have been at hospital appointments. Good luck with everything





Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear you have been at hospital appointments. Good luck with everything


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Had an email at work yesterday, hopefully this time next week I will know if Ive still got a job or not!


Fingers and toes still crossed for you. It’s been a long haul.


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang sorry to see your having such an awful time all round at the moment, hope things start to improve soon, sending big hugs your way my lovely xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Yet another bright but chilly start
6.0 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 6.4. Had breakfast & 07:01 BS 10.2. A little high but, just about alright by the target set by my DSN of less than 10 two hours after eating!

Already been out for an early morning walk today of about 2000 steps. It was warmer than yesterday morning because of the cloud cover but, a greyer morning! Not as many birdies singing! Are THEY just as affected, mood wise, by the weather as we, humans, are? 

Have to do the errands later today that didn’t get done yesterday as I was SO IDIOTIC! One of those days that things go wrong! Waited all morning in the conservatory, where I can see the work in progress, for the boilercare guy to finish. Paid him & left the house. Realised, as I was queuing to pay, at a shop that I’d left my wallet in the conservatory: in such a hurry to leave that I forgot to put it back in my handbag! Numpty! 

Wishing you all a numpty free day! , with a whistle!


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Fingers and toes still crossed for you. It’s been a long haul.


Its been going on since October last year, I think everyone just wants to know one way or the other now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I used to be bad for that too, nothing worse than taking your feet out your shoes and the insole coming out too! haha xx


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...done that many times with trainers & shoes Kaylz.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  6.0 for me which considering it was after carb Thursday, quite a pleasing result.


That's a brilliant result for carb Thursday Mark.


----------



## Vince_UK

@AJLang 
There is always light at the end of the tunnel, I am sure you will get there soon and everything wil be fine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Edgar said:


> 8.1 for me



Snap Edgar! We are BG twins this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Yet another bright but chilly start
> 6.0 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


The sun is shining here too Kaylz...but like yesterday it's distinctly chilly...set off shopping yesterday morning...roof down on the car...I was freezing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...cold & sunny here...need to get out in the garden just a little more planting to do...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...done that many times with trainers & shoes Kaylz.


If you don't mind me asking where do you get your trainer liners? Cost? I found them cheaper on eBay than what I paid from the only shoe shop we have, she's charging £4.50 for a 3 pack, but of course I needed them so didn't want to wait for them being delivered lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> If you don't mind me asking where do you get your trainer liners? Cost? I found them cheaper on eBay than what I paid from the only shoe shop we have, she's charging £4.50 for a 3 pack, but of course I needed them so didn't want to wait for them being delivered lol xx


I couldn't tell you that Kaylz...its been so long since I last bought any...I've just picked them up wherever I see them...I have a draw full of them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> If you don't mind me asking where do you get your trainer liners? Cost? I found them cheaper on eBay than what I paid from the only shoe shop we have, she's charging £4.50 for a 3 pack, but of course I needed them so didn't want to wait for them being delivered lol xx


Probably off the back of a lorry  Sure she has the right "Connections" LOL


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I couldn't tell you that Kaylz...its been so long since I last bought any...I've just picked them up wherever I see them...I have a draw full of them.


thanks anyway, will get some off eBay to make sure I've plenty lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> thanks anyway, will get some off eBay to make sure I've plenty lol xx


You can never have to many


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> thanks anyway, will get some off eBay to make sure I've plenty lol xx



You may find some in sports shops or even in bigger supermarkets at this time of year if you can’t find any online with free delivery?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> 4am 12.7 which I corrected.....6.50am HI on Libre and 23.2 on meter!! 8 units of bolus whacked in. Just what I need after spending Tuesday, Wednesday AND Thursday at eye department/eye casualty.
> No urine ketones. I've only 3 ketone sticks so keeping them for when necessary.



Ugh! Sorry to hear this Amanda  it’s the last thing you need. Glad that you are ketone free. Hope your BGs start cooperating soon. Maybe it’s the stress? Or check insulin/infusion site?


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You may find some in sports shops or even in bigger supermarkets at this time of year if you can’t find any online with free delivery?


I don't have a sports shop and neither does the next town, they closed down a few years ago now, I don't have supermarkets that sell clothes either haha, I will keep an eye on the Lidl and Aldi offers though in the hope they get them in, the price of delivery wasn't bothering me as if there was a charge it was only like 50p, it was the fact I was needing them before the delivery estimate x


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me today after eating a whole tub of Philadelphia before bed, so pleased with that.

I used to wear trainers without socks all the time, but learned my lesson doing that.


----------



## Emma Lowery

@Jeandp Hi jean, i do eat in the mornings but not until i get to work. I am on basal and bolus just can't seem to get it under control! 2 hypo's yesterday - one before lunch and one before dinner - and I woke up to 11.2 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz, Vince and Mike.
MIke you're right I think about stress plus I'm on steroid eye drops which I'm sure have some effect. I've done a full infusion set change. A dose equivalent to a third of my daily basal at around 6.30am has got me down to 16.8.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me today after eating a whole tub of Philadelphia before bed, so pleased with that.
> 
> I used to wear trainers without socks all the time, but learned my lesson doing that.


House Special! Congratulations Lorraine!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.9 this am


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me today after eating a whole tub of Philadelphia before bed, so pleased with that.
> 
> I used to wear trainers without socks all the time, but learned my lesson doing that.


Spot on number Lorraine...great start to your weekend.


----------



## Amigo

A shocking *8!*

I have an ENT specialist appt this morning. Wondering what else is lurking!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A shocking *8!*
> 
> I have an ENT specialist appt this morning. Wondering what else is lurking!


That's okay Amigo...put it to one side & address it when you feel up to it...it's not massively important for the next few days...surprisingly moderate in view of the circumstances...good luck with the appointment.


----------



## Heath o

7.0 for me this morning taken 2:30 mins after waking but have been inactive, I would of moved then but like the smell of my own f###s,good job got house to myself,lol


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A shocking *8!*
> 
> I have an ENT specialist appt this morning. Wondering what else is lurking!


Good luck at appointment amigo


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Bruce only brought back tops last week, I ordered a pair of leggings and a t-shirt dress of eBay the other night, about time I tried to make myself feel good by looking nice rather than bobbing about in clothes that are too loose fitting!  xx


I love wearing my baggy clothes,feel so much more comfortable,always go for these first,xx


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> I love wearing my baggy clothes,feel so much more comfortable,always go for these first,xx


Your a bloke, it's completely different, baggy clothes I don't mind at all but when your wearing things that's 2+ sizes too big for you, you certainly don't feel attractive or good about yourself xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Your a bloke, it's completely different, baggy clothes I don't mind at all but when your wearing things that's 2+ sizes too big for you, you certainly don't feel attractive or good about yourself xx


Definitely a girl thing my favourite t shirt is xxxl and I'm in large now,been looking for it for 3 days hoping she ain't binned it, makes me feel slimmer,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A shocking *8!*
> 
> I have an ENT specialist appt this morning. Wondering what else is lurking!


Good luck Amigo.


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 6.4. The lowest BS I’ve had in a while! It’s a chillyish, grey morning & there’s not a single peep from a birdie! Moody birdies getting up late? 

Off to have some breakfast! 

I’m taking it easy today & not going out! Yesterday’s trip to town was exhausting & my energy levels are not up there yet! But, got everything done that I needed to do A few days back on the iron tablets & I’ll be a recharged bunny ready to go! 

Wishing you all a relaxing weekend with no numpty moments!  , with a whistle!

Edited after breakfast to correct typos! Dear me! I’m becoming like Vince!  , with a whistle!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 4.5
At 5 am
Taken when up.
After some heavy drinking lastnight.
Beer which I don't normally drink.
Staff party and I got involved in a drinking competition.
Took a reading, not without difficulty, when I staggered home and t was 5.1 and I had eaten quite a lot.


Have a great day all.


Nanjing

Approach to the tomb of the first Ming Emperor, Hongwu.
After his reign the Ming build the Forbidden City in Beijing and from then Beijing has been China’s capital.


_Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change.
- Stephen Hawking_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.4 today and hopefully a great weekend ahead.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  a 4.9 for me on the first morning in my new house!


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 4.5
> At 5 am
> Taken when up.
> After some heavy drinking lastnight.
> Beer which I don't normally drink.
> Staff party and I got involved in a drinking competition.
> Took a reading, not without difficulty, when I staggered home and t was 5.1 and I had eaten quite a lot.
> 
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> 
> Nanjing
> 
> Approach to the tomb of the first Ming Emperor, Hongwu.
> After his reign the Ming build the Forbidden City in Beijing and from then Beijing has been China’s capital.
> 
> 
> _Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change.
> - Stephen Hawking_
> View attachment 8676 View attachment 8677


Alcohol occupies the liver so it's not producing as much glucose overnight - especially important to remember this when you are on insulin as levels can drop much lower than normal after a session   Hope the head is OK today Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Alcohol occupies the liver so it's not producing as much glucose overnight - especially important to remember this when you are on insulin as levels can drop much lower than normal after a session   Hope the head is OK today Vince!


Thanks Northie, head is OK'ish shall we say  lol


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Alcohol occupies the liver so it's not producing as much glucose overnight - especially important to remember this when you are on insulin as levels can drop much lower than normal after a session   Hope the head is OK today Vince!



I learnt that the hard way one year when staying over Christmas with my brother! I didn’t want a drink but, he urged me to! I knew alcohol lowered BS so, chose a baileys because of the sugar! I was hungry the whole night as my BS kept dropping & my brother woke up at lunchtime on Boxing Day to find all of his biscuits & snacks munched by me! He never urged me to drink again!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.1 from me.


----------



## Jeandp

Emma Lowery said:


> @Jeandp Hi jean, i do eat in the mornings but not until i get to work.I am on basal and bolus just can't seem to get it under control! 2 hypo's yesterday - one before lunch and one before dinner - and I woke up to 11.2 this morning.


Hi Emma, I don't know anything about basal and bolus other than Type 1's use them. 11.2 is high, do you know why? Do you have an infection? or a lot of stress? Are you eating low carb and exercising? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to help x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. It's a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.5 for me. Started a food diary with BG results that I can take to nurse on Thursday  Lovely sunny day here. 
Birds have found the bird bath and squaking  indignantly as I moved bird feeder and yesterday they scoffed 3 feeders full of food. I think they are giving me a message.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Bright start to the day (not me, after the neighbours were out most of the night, kids at age 5 and under still out there at 11pm!!! )
A 5.7 for me today
Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!  (football on the TV for me, I'm afraid I cant wait till the day is over to  hopefully hear less about the Royal wedding!!) xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. An almost wayward 6.7 for me. Not too bad after chicken in barbecue sauce and firecracker rice. 

@Northerner , welcome home .

@Kaylz aren't they married yet?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

12.8 - which is crap. But then again my diabetes in general is crap right now - my brain can’t figure out patterns and I need to wait until Tuesday to see diabetes team...
Sooo tired and just want my levels in single figures!

Sorry that’s a bit moany... I’ve been up since 4 and really want a lie in!


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> @Kaylz aren't they married yet?


I wish as I'm fed up hearing about it! lol xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I wish as I'm fed up hearing about it! lol xx


I haven’t seen anything about wedding except adverts. Lucky me


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> I wish as I'm fed up hearing about it! lol xx


So Am I.  Anyway 5.6 for me today and off to a sugar flower making class


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear, don’t get annoyed with me, @Kaylz! Thanks for the heads up about the Royal Wedding!

I haven’t been watching much TV for a few years & tend to only watch the food network or the quiz shows on challenge when I do!

I forgot when the wedding date is & wanted to watch it! I’d be annoyed if I missed it!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Unusual 4.2 for me this am - sun shining


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...the sun is shining so a beautiful day...waiting for the news...doubt we'll have any 'real news' until after the weekend...no...wait possibly not then either...we'll have the honeymoon to hear about...ooh if only they'd eloped I'd have a bit more respect...despite the irritation woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Amigo

A better 6.5

I’ve had to decline my Royal wedding invitation. I’m sick of going to them and don’t suit a hat!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 4.5
> At 5 am
> Taken when up.
> After some heavy drinking lastnight.
> Beer which I don't normally drink.
> Staff party and I got involved in a drinking competition.
> Took a reading, not without difficulty, when I staggered home and t was 5.1 and I had eaten quite a lot.
> 
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> 
> Nanjing
> 
> Approach to the tomb of the first Ming Emperor, Hongwu.
> After his reign the Ming build the Forbidden City in Beijing and from then Beijing has been China’s capital.
> 
> 
> _Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change.
> - Stephen Hawking_
> View attachment 8676 View attachment 8677



A Geordie in a drinking competition with the Chinese? 
Was the winner ever in doubt?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> 12.8 - which is crap. But then again my diabetes in general is crap right now - my brain can’t figure out patterns and I need to wait until Tuesday to see diabetes team...
> Sooo tired and just want my levels in single figures!
> 
> Sorry that’s a bit moany... I’ve been up since 4 and really want a lie in!



Ah! Sorry to hear this Grainger. Be kind to yourself, you’ve lots of other stuff on your plate after all. 

Hope the clinic appointment provides some helpful suggestions.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Grannylorraine said:


> So Am I.  Anyway 5.6 for me today and off to a sugar flower making class



Enjoy your creative day Lorraine! A great number to start on


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A Geordie in a drinking competition with the Chinese?
> Was the winner ever in doubt?


 I was just a little but oot of practice lol but I help up wor end nee bother..


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A better 6.5
> 
> I’ve had to decline my Royal wedding invitation. I’m sick of going to them and don’t suit a hat!


Thank goodness you didn't go Amigo...a hat...they'd have thrown you out...no hats...it's de rigueur nowadays to wear a fascinator...just stopped you in time...you'd have been splashed all over the papers for a fashion crime.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I was just a little but oot of practice lol but I help up wor end nee bother..


You Lush Vince


----------



## Brando77

Shotts Bus (wth?) 5.6. Sunny weekend sugarfree people...enjoy


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Thank goodness you didn't go Amigo...a hat...they'd have thrown you out...no hats...it's de rigueur nowadays to wear a fascinator...just stopped you in time...you'd have been splashed all over the papers for a fashion crime.



Nah, I’m watching it now Bubs and all the front row have hats on. Camilla has a pink bird’s nest. I’m cracking on now, I’d have been expected to wear one I reckon!  Meghan’s dress is suitably understated. I think she’s needs a necklace with it.

(Oops I’m on the wrong thread again but never mind, it is a momentous occasion (apparently).


----------



## Heath o

6.9 for me and celebrated it with a mile at swimming baths,my knee not very happy tho.lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.0
At 3.40 am
My cat alarm woke me up.
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.
Went to bed at 19.00

Nanjing Again
Approach to the tomb of the first Ming Emperor, Hongwu. These are over 800 years old.

_A well-developed sense of humor
is the pole that adds balance to your steps,
as you walk the tightrope of life.
- William Arthur Ward

  _


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 6.0
> At 3.40 am
> My cat alarm woke me up.



That made me laugh!  Don’t be too harsh on Miss Mao!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> That made me laugh!  Don’t be too harsh on Miss Mao!


I would never do that LOL 
She just decides as soon as the dawn starts to break, Vince needs to be up. lol I find it quite humourous too be honest even if a little annoying. When I get up she usually goes to sleep on the sofa which ain't funny  She is snoring her head off there now after getting me up.


----------



## Lanny

Ohh! That’s a bit mean of Miss Mao! Naughty kitty!


----------



## Lanny

05:45 BS 7.8. It's a wet, grey morning with a slight chill & not a single birdie cheep! It's just about borderline warm enough for me to brave the chill without any heating on! 

Another lazy day ahead & the iron tablets are starting to take effect, some of you reading the food I ate thread will know what I mean but, it's a mite bit too early in the morning to mention on this thread! 

Hopefully batteries will be recharged soon! 

Off to have some breakfast & hot tea will help warm me up! 

Wishing you all another lazy day with no numpty moments!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me.

Not actually up yet just been wrestling with the usual excruciating morning cramp!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not actually up yet just been wrestling with the usual excruciating morning cramp!


Hope it passes soon Amigo.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 today and a lovely start to the day


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3. Another nice day...that freezing part of the year is a distant memory. *shakes cobwebs off my speedos and Crocs*


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Thick fog here & a reading of 6.2 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 on another sunny day.

Was there an event on yesterday? The roads weren't half quiet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks
Duller and cooler here this morning 
5.6 for me today
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I would never do that LOL
> She just decides as soon as the dawn starts to break, Vince needs to be up. lol I find it quite humourous too be honest even if a little annoying. When I get up she usually goes to sleep on the sofa which ain't funny  She is snoring her head off there now after getting me up.
> 
> View attachment 8735


Ahh Vince how could you be cross with her...she looks so peaceful fast asleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Duller and cooler here this morning
> 5.6 for me today
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx


Gorgeous start to the day here Kaylz...fingers crossed it lasts.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Thick fog here & a reading of 6.2 for me.


Really Mark...gloriously sunny here and only a few minutes up the rod from you...I've just said I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me.
> 
> Not actually up yet just been wrestling with the usual excruciating morning cramp!


Nasty business cramp...ouch...hope it clears soon Amigo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 today and a lovely start to the day


Brilliant start Spiriette.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 6.0
> At 3.40 am
> My cat alarm woke me up.
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> Went to bed at 19.00
> 
> Nanjing Again
> Approach to the tomb of the first Ming Emperor, Hongwu. These are over 800 years old.
> 
> _A well-developed sense of humor
> is the pole that adds balance to your steps,
> as you walk the tightrope of life.
> - William Arthur Ward
> 
> View attachment 8733 View attachment 8734 _


Is this near your apartment Vince?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Ohh! That’s a bit mean of Miss Mao! Naughty kitty!


Its for his own good Lanny...she's checking on him...what's he going to do when he's back in the UK...he'll miss that.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Really Mark...gloriously sunny here and only a few minutes up the rod from you...I've just said I wonder how long that will last.


It's all the rivers & drains we have here.  The Fens are a damp place & were underwater a few hundred years ago until it was drained by the dutch.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's all the rivers & drains we have here.  The Fens are a damp place & were underwater a few hundred years ago until it was drained by the dutch.


It'll brighten up later the forecast is good...mind you what does that mean...I still remember Michael Fish & his forcast "there no hurricane"...the next morning...boom.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...sunshine outside...curtains closed at the moment until I'm ready to face the world...coffee first...then second...woke to a 6 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

8.4 for me this morning. Slept all night and a lovely bright day today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 8.4 for me this morning. Slept all night and a lovely bright day today.


Same here ...nothing like a good sleep Carol...wish I could do that every night...we have a beautiful start to the day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.1 here...I hope my first UK endo appointment comes thru soon - my regime needs some tweaking!

Hope the sun’s shining where you are!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me off for a run by the river this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Is this near your apartment Vince?.


Nanjing another city around 3 hours drive from Shanghai. Nanjing was the old Imperial Capital prior to Peking (Beijing).
Xi'an at one time was also the Capital.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Enjoy your run @Grannylorraine 

7.0 start for me. Basal tweaks finally seem to be paying off.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Nanjing another city around 3 hours drive from Shanghai. Nanjing was the old Imperial Capital prior to Peking (Beijing).
> Xi'an at one time was also the Capital.


Ooh quite a way Vince...but worth it...amazing imagery there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

The sun's out.  I've put a garlic bulb in the ground that had started sprouting.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> The sun's out.  I've put a garlic bulb in the ground that had started sprouting.  Let's see what happens.


 SSShhhhhh don't tell everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The sun's out.  I've put a garlic bulb in the ground that had started sprouting.  Let's see what happens.


Be interested...but wouldn't put it in the ground with Harry...may try a pot...what d'ya think...is it likely to work.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Nasty business cramp...ouch...hope it clears soon Amigo.



Hasn’t every night for the past 3 yrs I’m afraid Bubbsie


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.4 here this am with another rain warning issued for the west for this evening


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bubbsie said:


> Be interested...but wouldn't put it in the ground with Harry...may try a pot...what d'ya think...is it likely to work.



We’ve done that before @Mark Parrott - it’s a bit like using ‘onion sets’ I think. Ours wasn’t massively successful, but we got a bunch of smallish cloves out of it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Be interested...but wouldn't put it in the ground with Harry...may try a pot...what d'ya think...is it likely to work.


All you can do is try.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Hello I'm back... Again... Trying to get back into testing. I've just been guessing insulin doses and its not working out so good. 

This morning I was 21.5. Fingers crossed tomorrow's is better.


----------



## Amigo

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hello I'm back... Again... Trying to get back into testing. I've just been guessing insulin doses and its not working out so good.
> 
> This morning I was 21.5. Fingers crossed tomorrow's is better.



Hi Rosie, good to hear from you but sorry you’re having a tough time with your control.


----------



## Kaylz

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hello I'm back... Again... Trying to get back into testing. I've just been guessing insulin doses and its not working out so good.
> 
> This morning I was 21.5. Fingers crossed tomorrow's is better.


Good to see you back again, not good to see you are struggling with things, take care hun xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.9
At 5.00 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Xi’an Again

_The gem cannot be polished without friction,
nor man perfected without trials.
- Confucius

  _


----------



## Carolg

Good morning . Awake at 0400. Weird for me. BG 7.5 at 0500. Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

00:05 BS 9.9. Had a VERY long sleep yesterday just after an early lunch around 11:30! Have an ear infection in my right ear! Treating it with tea tree oil! Had breakfast* as I couldn’t get back to sleep.* 04:16 BS 13.8. Had to add correction dose! Will wait a couple days to see how the tea tree oil works before going to GP for antibiotics, if neccesary! 

Edited to add *


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning . Awake at 0400. Weird for me. BG 7.5 at 0500. Have a good day all


Very early for you Carol...I hope you got some decent sleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> All you can do is try.


Will give it a go Mark


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 8.5. Has come down nicely after breakfast! Whew! In hindsight, I should maybe have had some insulin & an oatcake earlier to prevent the BS rise of the dawn phenomenon but, I thought I could get some more sleep!

It’s another wet, grey & chilly morning! Had to stick the heater on for a bit & still the birdies are silent! I’m beginning to miss the little chorusters!

Hope you all fare better than me today!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a relieved 5.4 after a sudden woosh to 16 just before bedtime and 14.8 on a blood test. Just one of those WT* Moments the DF likes to spring on us.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
I’ve not read any posts here so Hope all is well with everyone 
Been up about an hour but only just remembered to test,  it’s 5.6 with no sign of DP on the graph


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
A dull, foggy and chilly start to the day but hoping it brightens and warms up soon! 
5.2  for me this morning 
Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A rotund little 8.0 for me.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Very early for you Carol...I hope you got some decent sleep.


Went back to sleep bubbsie and just woke up. Thanks


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> A dull, foggy and chilly start to the day but hoping it brightens and warms up soon!
> 5.2  for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


We have sun an birds chirping here on the east coast Kaylz


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Carol on the 7.5 step today.  But I did eat a Cornetto last night and probably tested more of the coffee butter icing than I needed to.  Plus I have woken up with earache and achy glands in my neck.


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.3 for me this morning, can't seem to get under that 9 mark! Went to bed 8.6 so still rising overnight


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining Carol on the 7.5 step today.  But I did eat a Cornetto last night and probably tested more of the coffee butter icing than I needed to.  Plus I have woken up with earache and achy glands in my neck.


Hope you are not coming down with something


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Went back to sleep bubbsie and just woke up. Thanks


I wanted to sleep in this morning Carol...I have blasted clinic this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I wanted to sleep in this morning Carol...I have blasted clinic this morning.


Good luck this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks Carol...I'd got up to six weeks between appointments...twice...now back to weekly at the moment...hoping for a better number today.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> We have sun an birds chirping here on the east coast Kaylz


Birds were chirping away early as usual but weather really was miserable, looking much nicer now though  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck at the clinic @Bubbsie xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Carolg said:


> Hope you are not coming down with something


Thank you,  earache has eased now, and glands don't feel too bad. But that might account for why I had a couple of tired tearful days last week.  Anyway taking my mum out to bake club tonight, even though my cake sunk in the middle overnight, I will eat my cheese salad while I am there and hopefully might have some suitable savoury dishes I can eat, but if not, It is a lovely social-able club and my mum loves it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> A dull, foggy and chilly start to the day but hoping it brightens and warms up soon!
> 5.2  for me this morning
> Hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


A House Special again. Well Done K


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.8 this am


----------



## Bubbsie

I forgot my waking numbers this morning...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Heath o

8.6 taken for me taken at 05:10


----------



## Lanny

21/05/18 23:34 BS 8.4. slept shortly after dinner around 18:00!

Ear feels much better & only hurts when I press it, to access the inflammation! Applied some more tea tree oil followed by aloe vera gel to soothe & cool afterwards!

Don't feel like eating now so, had 6 units Novorapid & an oatcake to prevent rising BS!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 
At am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

These are Chinas Dancing Grannies.
Each evening all over the country they occupy any open space and accompanied to LOUD music practice their line dancing routines. They are EVERYWHERE.
They are an absolute nuisance and have been banned BUT like everything else here that get both ignored and not enforced. There are competitions which are fiercely contested.

_There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
not going all the way, and not starting.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.2 this morning bloods in the 4’s most of the time now they don’t seem to know there diabetic


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say
> At am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> These are Chinas Dancing Grannies.
> Each evening all over the country they occupy any open space and accompanied to LOUD music practice their line dancing routines. They are EVERYWHERE.
> They are an absolute nuisance and have been banned BUT like everything else here that get both ignored and not enforced. There are competitions which are fiercely contested.
> 
> _There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
> not going all the way, and not starting.
> - The Buddha_
> View attachment 8762


Vince those dancing grannies must have put you off your game...code says what?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say
> At am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> These are Chinas Dancing Grannies.
> Each evening all over the country they occupy any open space and accompanied to LOUD music practice their line dancing routines. They are EVERYWHERE.
> They are an absolute nuisance and have been banned BUT like everything else here that get both ignored and not enforced. There are competitions which are fiercely contested.
> 
> _There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
> not going all the way, and not starting.
> - The Buddha_
> View attachment 8762


Hooligan grannies dancing riotously on the streets...it must be annoying but it made me laugh out loud..


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.3 for me via a post grass cutting midnight hypo.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Hooligan grannies dancing riotously on the streets...it must be annoying but it made me laugh out loud..


Can I join the hooligans


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 5.8 for me this morning. Lowest for don’t know how long. Being off lets me prepare, but that’s a bit of an excuse. My head is obviously in the right place, but being good. Keeping it going is the test. 
Nice morning here, but bad sleep, probably because to get up early-ish to go to garage.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Can I join the hooligans


Yes of course you can carol...you'll need a ticket to Shanghai though...have a word with Vince...honestly I have no idea why but the thought of Grannies with their public disorder just made me howl with laughter (sorry Vince).


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning 5.8 for me this morning. Lowest for don’t know how long. Being off lets me prepare, but that’s a bit of an excuse. My head is obviously in the right place, but being good. Keeping it going is the test.
> Nice morning here, but bad sleep, probably because to get up early-ish to go to garage.


Spot on Carol...definitely heading in the right direction...hope the car is ready & the cost is reasonable.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say
> At am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> These are Chinas Dancing Grannies.
> Each evening all over the country they occupy any open space and accompanied to LOUD music practice their line dancing routines. They are EVERYWHERE.
> They are an absolute nuisance and have been banned BUT like everything else here that get both ignored and not enforced. There are competitions which are fiercely contested.
> 
> _There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
> not going all the way, and not starting.
> - The Buddha_
> View attachment 8762



I quite like the sound of lots of dancing grannies engaged in fierce competitive dance-offs Vince! Though I can see that the blaring music might be a bit trying. 

9.4 for me today. More basal tweaks underway. Ho hum.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, its a 9.4 for me today.



Haha! BG twins Stitch!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  
Up, dressed, shoes on, breakfast and coffee had and looking like it may be a nice day! Good job as I'm heading out the door in an hour 
6.7 for me today after an awful night like @Carolg 
Hope you all have a fab day!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Spot on Carol...definitely heading in the right direction...hope the car is ready & the cost is reasonable.


It’s just a service and only 2 years with 12,500 miles so hopefully ok. Not even a plush model


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Up, dressed, shoes on, breakfast and coffee had and looking like it may be a nice day! Good job as I'm heading out the door in an hour
> 6.7 for me today after an awful night like @Carolg
> Hope you all have a fab day!  xx


Good luck Kaylz


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> It’s just a service and only 2 years with 12,500 miles so hopefully ok. Not even a plush model


Carol doesn't matter what model it is as long as it works...it's safe & gets us from A to B...mine is much older than yours...but even so only 40.000 miles on the clock...its due a service soon I have it serviced every year...my theory is look after your car & it will look after you.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.8 this am here and sun shining - hope summer has arrived


----------



## Carolg

Oh boy, it’s sunny but cold out this morning


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.4 for me this morning. Feeling rough today, think my body is still adjusting to me actually paying attention to my BG's - they're used to high teens and 20's!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you all have a good day.
It’s dull, cloudy and a bit chilly here on the east Kent coast, however I’ve scored 5.4 with a 4.8 on Libre that cheered me up.


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> 8.4 for me this morning. Feeling rough today, think my body is still adjusting to me actually paying attention to my BG's - they're used to high teens and 20's!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 6.8 this am here and sun shining - hope summer has arrived


Fingers crossed Shiv


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 8.4 for me this morning. Feeling rough today, think my body is still adjusting to me actually paying attention to my BG's - they're used to high teens and 20's!


That's not unusual Emma...if it continues for too long have a word with your health care team...just get some advice...it may settle on it's own...lets hope it does.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh boy, it’s sunny but cold out this morning


Its baking here Carol...was planning an early dog walk while the washing is drying but Harry does not do well in full sun...after yesterday afternoons walk I was so worried I might have to carry him home...he weighs five stone!


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.2 this morning bloods in the 4’s most of the time now they don’t seem to know there diabetic


Excellent Spireite...then don't tell them they are


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a beautiful day outside...sun shining...also woke to a 6.1 a little high for me despite a well controlled day yesterday...think I've been sampling the low carb baked 'things' a little too much...last nights sausage toad is a case in point...had half for dinner...then a little pick here & there...before I knew it...it was all gone...perhaps I was fortunate with my 6.1 in those circumstances.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Can I join the hooligans


They get vicious


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They get vicious


Vince that made me laugh so much...vicious dancing grannies...hilarious...unless of course you have to listen to them.


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I quite like the sound of lots of dancing grannies engaged in fierce competitive dance-offs Vince! Though I can see that the blaring music might be a bit trying.
> 
> 9.4 for me today. More basal tweaks underway. Ho hum.


They are EVERYWHERE as soon as dusk starts and the music is, wel, totally OTT.
There have been instances of "dirty tricks" in these competitions.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They are EVERYWHERE as soon as dusk starts and the music is, wel, totally OTT.
> There have been instances of "dirty tricks" in these competitions.


OMG...they sound like the mafioso of the granny dancing world Vince...this is getting funnier by the post.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...they sound like the mafioso of the granny dancing world Vince...this is getting funnier by the post.


Yup...
LOL


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They are EVERYWHERE as soon as dusk starts and the music is, wel, totally OTT.
> There have been instances of "dirty tricks" in these competitions.


That would be a brilliant news item Vince...how the authorities were defeated in their effort to control them.


----------



## Carolg

Bet they did well at old fashioned jumble sales...elbows out, purses at the ready


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yup...
> LOL


Dirty tricks...what do they do...spike the sanatogen?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Bet they did well at old fashioned jumble sales...elbows out, purses at the ready


OOh sounds like you may have met my mother & her friends...I'd never seen a better organised group than them...laying in wait for those doors to open at our church jumble sale...now they could be vicious Carol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Dirty tricks...what do they do...spike the sanatogen?


They have been known to get extremely violent and sabotage is common
They are actually called here Dancing Grannies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They have been known to get extremely violent and sabotage.
> They are actually called ere Dancing Grannies.


Vince you need to stop now...too much laughing...ooh loving this it so unbelievable...particularly since the authorities haven't managed to bring it to a halt...I have tears in my eyes now...good way to start the day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you need to stop now...too much laughing...ooh loving this it so unbelievable...particularly since the authorities haven't managed to bring it to a halt...I have tears in my eyes now...good way to start the day.


I am off home now. Raining heavily here I need to hurry to the car. 
Had enough to be honest. 1 more week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am off home now. Raining heavily here I need to hurry to the car.
> Had enough to be honest. 1 more week.


Not long Vince...then you can come home & bring that rain with you...as I used to say to the kids...only seven more sleeps to go...have a good evening...give my best to Miss Mao


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.9 today and I feel awful.  I did eat a few pieces of the savoury offerings at last nights bake club, but wont do that again.  But just feel generally unwell.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you need to stop now...too much laughing...ooh loving this it so unbelievable...particularly since the authorities haven't managed to bring it to a halt...I have tears in my eyes now...good way to start the day.


Could you post a video vince lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Could you post a video vince lol


Carol I would love to see that...yes come on Vince...a video please


----------



## Vince_UK

I cannot, I have tried before to post videos


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Kaylz


Was lovely sitting waiting on the bus!, got off in the other town and omg it was absolutely freezing! such a change in weather in 10 miles, never mind, home now, was straight in the door and had the kettle on, my advisor wasn't in today so was taken early otherwise I'd still be in the chilly area haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I cannot, I have tried before to post videos


shame Vince I would have loved to see that


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.9 today and I feel awful.  I did eat a few pieces of the savoury offerings at last nights bake club, but wont do that again.  But just feel generally unwell.


Hope you feel better soon hun (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Bet they did well at old fashioned jumble sales...elbows out, purses at the ready


Jumbles Sales = Donating clothes etc. Not a familiar concept in this fair country..
Never have them here lol 
Eveyrthing is sold


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I would never do that LOL
> She just decides as soon as the dawn starts to break, Vince needs to be up. lol I find it quite humourous too be honest even if a little annoying. When I get up she usually goes to sleep on the sofa which ain't funny  She is snoring her head off there now after getting me up.
> 
> View attachment 8735


Aw she loves her daddy,she just trying to get you more active,lol


----------



## Heath o

7.1 for me today @08:15


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> 7.1 for me today @08:15


08.15 ?
Just getting up so close to lunchtime?


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> 08.15 ?
> Just getting up so close to lunchtime?


05:10 yesterday, not to bad 8:15 school only 2 mins walk,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> 05:10 yesterday, not to bad 8:15 school only 2 mins walk,lol


Good exercise lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Jumbles Sales = Donating clothes etc. Not a familiar concept in this fair country..
> Never have them here lol
> Eveyrthing is sold


Where in China...Vince there must be some charitable institutions in China surely.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Where in China...Vince there must be some charitable institutions in China surely.


Em....... Pass Totally alien concept.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Em....... Pass Totally alien concept.


Blimey Vince...what nothing?...that is a very harsh environment for the vulnerable...survival of the fittest?


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good exercise lol


I know normally go straight gym after school unless Mrs at therapy group then I get my girly chores done early,lol just started that couch to 5k as well,things you have to do to get out lol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I know normally go straight gym after school unless Mrs at therapy group then I get my girly chores done early,lol just started that couch to 5k as well,things you have to do to get out lol.


'Girly Chores' heath?...be careful how you answer that (if you dare)...I've been meaning to ask before.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> 'Girly Chores' heath?...be careful how you answer that (if you dare)...I've been meaning to ask before.


Housework,lol:-?


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Housework,lol:-?


Now there's a surprise heath.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say
> At am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> These are Chinas Dancing Grannies.
> Each evening all over the country they occupy any open space and accompanied to LOUD music practice their line dancing routines. They are EVERYWHERE.
> They are an absolute nuisance and have been banned BUT like everything else here that get both ignored and not enforced. There are competitions which are fiercely contested.
> 
> _There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth;
> not going all the way, and not starting.
> - The Buddha_
> View attachment 8762


Have you seen these dancers @Vince?




WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Have you seen these dancers @Vince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


Cannot open YouTube here WL it is blocked.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot open YouTube here WL it is blocked.


Well that's not so bad Vince...you can just look out over your apartment balcony..


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Now there's a surprise heath.


Cheeky bugger,lol all done everyday,it's all exercise,lol


----------



## Brando77

Saving Grace 6.8.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.3
At 4.54 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

Xi’an The old palace.

_Worry never robs tomorrow of its sorrow,
it only saps today of its joy.
- Leo Buscaglia

  _


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.6 after reducing lantus by six units, success!
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...tired...off to work in an hour or so...urghh hope the London traffic is kind today...woke to a 5.8


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...tired...off to work in an hour or so...urghh hope the London traffic is kind today...woke to a 5.8


Have a good day in London, hope traffic is good for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Have a good day in London, hope traffic is good for you.


Hoping because it's not right in the rush hour it will be okay...but in London you never know...thanks NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.6 after reducing lantus by six units, success!
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


Well done Jo...good work.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 for me. 

Saw bats in the garden for the first time ever last night. Normally they just fly down the lane to the fields by the river. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 
Cool and dull today but I'm not bothered as I'm still in my jammies today lol
5.7 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Ingressus

Mmm got up at another 13 its a mess at the moment since having my hypo and lowering my dose, lost confidence in putting it back


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.3 for me today. And a much better trace overnight. Joining @New-journey and @TheClockworkDodo @Tracy Petty and @Ingressus and others chasing those moving basal goalposts!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Have you seen these dancers @Vince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL


That was so good. Thanks for sharing wl


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning dull here today. 7.8 after a not so good day yesterday. Stomach feeling upset and “otherwise” maybe too much salad over past few days. Had porridge for tea which was quite soothing. Out for lunch with sisters today, so will resist buying plants or buns. Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.4 for me.
> 
> Saw bats in the garden for the first time ever last night. Normally they just fly down the lane to the fields by the river.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


My cat brought one in last year khskel...we had it flying around upstairs...we captured it eventually & released it back into the garden.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning dull here today. 7.8 after a not so good day yesterday. Stomach feeling upset and “otherwise” maybe too much salad over past few days. Had porridge for tea which was quite soothing. Out for lunch with sisters today, so will resist buying plants or buns. Have a good day all


Good luck Carol...I find myself buying more & more plants...I thought I had enough but when  I see colour appearing in the garden...the more I buy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps
> Cool and dull today but I'm not bothered as I'm still in my jammies today lol
> 5.7 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx


Urghhhhhhh  off to work shortly...blasted cold here...we were spoilt the weekend.


----------



## Emma Lowery

3.9 for me this morning ... no idea where that came from


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> My cat brought one in last year khskel...we had it flying around upstairs...we captured it eventually & released it back into the garden.


Did you know that technically you are breaking the law by handling the bat.  You must be bat qualified to handle them.  Obviously though, if one gets in your house, you are going to have to remove it, rather than phoning up a bat helpline & waiting hours.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me today, so great improvement on yesterday.


----------



## Emma Lowery

National Bat Helpline 0345 1300 228 ... just in case you need it


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.5 today which is better than it has been for a few days. It's been a bit up and down owing to this UTI I've still got


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.8 this am on a glorious summers day


----------



## Heath o

Went to bed with 7.4
Woke up with 6.2 yippee


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Went to bed with 7.4
> Woke up with 6.2 yippee


I went to bed and woke up yippee LOL
A my age I consider that an A++++


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Did you know that technically you are breaking the law by handling the bat.  You must be bat qualified to handle them.  Obviously though, if one gets in your house, you are going to have to remove it, rather than phoning up a bat helpline & waiting hours.


I didn't handle the bat Mark...we caught it with a net in order to stop the cat taking it elsewhere...so in my defence...I saved the bat a perfectly legitimate act...a feat of real bravery in the circumstances...so there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I went to bed and woke up yippee LOL
> A my age I consider that an A++++


So do I Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> National Bat Helpline 0345 1300 228 ... just in case you need it


I needed rescuing Emma...it was huge (honest)...the blasted cat took it up to my study...when I went to see what he's brought in the bat flew across the room with the cat in pursuit...finally we used the kids fishing nets to rescue it...it was unharmed...as we let it go next doors cat made a lunge for it...but thankfully missed.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Bubbsie said:


> I needed rescuing Emma...it was huge (honest)...the blasted cat took it up to my study...when I went to see what he's brought in the bat flew across the room with the cat in pursuit...finally we used the kids fishing nets to rescue it...it was unharmed...as we let it go next doors cat made a lunge for it...but thankfully missed.



Haha it's like I can see the whole thing playing out in my head @Bubbsie. I have a dog and she was in the garden the other day and managed to catch two birds whilst they were fighting each other. Her face was a picture of shock that she had two birds in her mouth and she promptly dropped them


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> Haha it's like I can see the whole thing playing out in my head @Bubbsie. I have a dog and she was in the garden the other day and managed to catch two birds whilst they were fighting each other. Her face was a picture of shock that she had two birds in her mouth and she promptly dropped them


Emma I dread having the door open in the summer...he's not allowed a cat flap now because he brings too many presents...we had one in London & poor deceased birds & lord know what else were brought it...once I found a pair of bird legs on the rug...nothing else...so sad just a little pair of legs with the claws still attached...how on earth did your dog catch those birds...they must have been so busy scrapping they took their eye off the ball.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I went to bed and woke up yippee LOL
> A my age I consider that an A++++


You should be very fit vince you live in China,should be taking martial arts tai chi and jogging to work,lol:-?


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2....ugh, turning screws all day, sick of it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Brando77 said:


> Turn The Screw 6.2....ugh, turning screws all day, sick of it.


Good number to start on though


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> You should be very fit vince you live in China,should be taking martial arts tai chi and jogging to work,lol:-?


No Heath...he gets driven everywhere by Wang...has a cleaner...and a butler called Yang...who he shares with his cat Miss Mao...he can get fit when he gets back to the UK and has to walk to Greggs.


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> You should be very fit vince you live in China,should be taking martial arts tai chi and jogging to work,lol:-?


I think you must have been at the wine gums and lemonade to have such evil thoughts.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.
Well not only have I had no nternet connection in the office this morning, also had no electricity for the first half of the day.
Why?
 You may ask.
Some braindead idiot in the management company who we pay our utilities bills to and who in turn pay the service providers decided, in their wisdom, not to pay the elecricity account on time even though we had paid them on time.
Net result?
This being China, the electricity provider just cut the power off to the entire industrial area without any prior warning and held everyone to ransom until it was paid.
Sue the management company? LOL no chance.

Codefree say 4.7
At 4.45 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.


Macau, ex-Portuguese colony and now a huge dedicated gambling resort where a lot of dirty money end up being "dry cleaned".
I visited last May. Interesting place.

_The only place where your dream becomes impossible
is in your own thinking.
- Robert H. Schuller_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep last night...off to work again in London so I needed it...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.3 bit of a grey start


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me.

Big question today. Is it waste or recycling collection. I'd better see what everyone else has put out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.7, preparing for appointment with my new consultant. I have been told he won't be supportive of me and preparing to be assertive with a smile, I won't be going back if this is the case. 
Have a wonderful Thursday,


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me.
> 
> Big question today. Is it waste or recycling collection. I'd better see what everyone else has put out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Yep, that's my strategy every week! Have a good day too.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep last night...off to work again in London so I needed it...woke to a 5.8


That's good you slept well, have a good day in London and hope traffic is light.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Well not only have I had no nternet connection in the office this morning, also had no electricity for the first half of the day.
> Why?
> You may ask.
> Some braindead idiot in the management company who we pay our utilities bills to and who in turn pay the service providers decided, in their wisdom, not to pay the elecricity account on time even though we had paid them on time.
> Net result?
> This being China, the electricity provider just cut the power off to the entire industrial area without any prior warning and held everyone to ransom until it was paid.
> Sue the management company? LOL no chance.
> 
> Codefree say 4.7
> At 4.45 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> 
> Macau, ex-Portuguese colony and now a huge dedicated gambling resort where a lot of dirty money end up being "dry cleaned".
> I visited last May. Interesting place.
> 
> _The only place where your dream becomes impossible
> is in your own thinking.
> - Robert H. Schuller_
> View attachment 8809 View attachment 8810


That is so frustating, sounds like it has happened before. That is a excellent number!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> That is so frustating, sounds like it has happened before. That is a excellent number!


Thanks NJ and will happen again no doubt


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey is your appointment today? Good luck my lovely xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Dull and cooler here again, my weather app lies as it said it would be bright sunshine until at least the start of next week! lol
5.7 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's good you slept well, have a good day in London and hope traffic is light.


I'm saying nothing about the traffic...not going to tempt fate NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Dull and cooler here again, my weather app lies as it said it would be bright sunshine until at least the start of next week! lol
> 5.7 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!  xx


Its a grey day here Kaylz...slightly chilly & hoorah it's just started raining.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Yep, that's my strategy every week! Have a good day too.


Yes mine too I can never remember which it is.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.7, preparing for appointment with my new consultant. I have been told he won't be supportive of me and preparing to be assertive with a smile, I won't be going back if this is the case.
> Have a wonderful Thursday,


Good luck NJ...take no nonsense...positively he may be a new broom...fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.3 bit of a grey start


Getting a bit low again - time to reduce the lantus again?


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.8 for me.
> 
> Big question today. Is it waste or recycling collection. I'd better see what everyone else has put out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Exactly the same here khskel...I have to check which one the neighbours have put out...relieved I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks NJ and will happen again no doubt


And again


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.7, preparing for appointment with my new consultant. I have been told he won't be supportive of me and preparing to be assertive with a smile, I won't be going back if this is the case.
> Have a wonderful Thursday,


Hope you are pleasantly surprised and the consultant turns out to be good


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.7, preparing for appointment with my new consultant. I have been told he won't be supportive of me and preparing to be assertive with a smile, I won't be going back if this is the case.
> Have a wonderful Thursday,


ps. I forgot to say don't forget your list of questions NJ...and possibly mention the nurses comments (diplomatically) so the onus is on his to put you at ease...give you some reassurance.


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> @New-journey is your appointment today? Good luck my lovely xx


Yes, 1 30 today. Thanks and will let you know!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> ps. I forgot to say don't forget your list of questions NJ...and possibly mention the nurses comments (diplomatically) so the onus is on his to put you at ease...give you some reassurance.


Yes, all written. I hope he knows the NICE guidelnes unlike my ex DSN! I might refer to the disastrous phone call I had and her comments, good idea.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hope you are pleasantly surprised and the consultant turns out to be good


Thanks, it would be a huge surprise! I will let you all know. It would be the first supportive appointment since diagnose, I do have a plan B, if I don't get the support I need.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just back from the other side of the pond. 3.7 for me, been crawling along the bottom all night, I think I may have overlapped my basal when I was juggling an 8 hr time shift.
Good luck today, NJ.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

New-journey said:


> Thanks, it would be a huge surprise! I will let you all know. It would be the first supportive appointment since diagnose, I do have a plan B, if I don't get the support I need.



Hope the appointment goes well NJ


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, just back from the other side of the pond. 3.7 for me, been crawling along the bottom all night, I think I may have overlapped my basal when I was juggling an 8 hr time shift.
> Good luck today, NJ.


Thanks and hope you get your numbers up and feel ok, it is so hard adjusting, no easy way to do it in my experience!


----------



## New-journey

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the appointment goes well NJ


Thanks!


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> Getting a bit low again - time to reduce the lantus again?


Going to tonight down to 5 units my 30 day average is 5.4 my 14 day 4.9 my 7 day 4.8


----------



## Carolg

Bad night sleep. 7.5 at 0600.going back to bed for a doze and see  new nurse at 1550.:have a good day all and good luck NJ


----------



## Emma Lowery

7.8 for me this morning, BG's have come down a lot from last week but still having 2-3 hypos a day at the moment. Hopefully my new nurse can help tomorrow


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 here this am and 3 days of sunshine and heat in a row - wow.

Good luck with the appointment NJ.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

4.6 for me. Bit lower than I like, and Smartguard cut basal completely for about 45 minutes before I got up.

Basal tweakery continues


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Why is my hay fever worse on dull, drizzly days?!

Good luck, Stitch. Hope it’s the news you want.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


Fingers crossed it's the news you are hoping for Stitch


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


I am sure you will Stitch, good luck.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!



Good luck Stitch, it always a nerve wrecking time.

6.8 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck @Stitch147 xx


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


Hoping for the best!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me but feel awful with a really dizzy head and feeling sick


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> No Heath...he gets driven everywhere by Wang...has a cleaner...and a butler called Yang...who he shares with his cat Miss Mao...he can get fit when he gets back to the UK and has to walk to Greggs.


Might apply to be his butler cleaner and Walker,gardener and personal trainer he can just sit back then and enjoy the carbs,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Might apply to be his butler cleaner and Walker,gardener and personal trainer he can just sit back then and enjoy the carbs,lol


Make sure you negotiate good terms Heath...Vince has already said he likes to save a bob or two


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Make sure you negotiate good terms Heath...Vince has already said he likes to save a bob or two


That's OK run a voluntary business for 3 yr used to it lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> That's OK run a voluntary business for 3 yr used to it lol


Lord don't say that Heath...he may take you up on it.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Lord don't say that Heath...he may take you up on it.


Wye eye man,lol


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


Good luck stitch. Hope it’s good news


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> That's OK run a voluntary business for 3 yr used to it lol


I like that word VOLUNTARY.
A very appealing and acceptable concept to me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

In the middle of a torrential thunderstorm this morning.

Codefree say 6.0
At 5.15 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

No, it isn’t Venice, Italy. It is the inside of a huge shopping mall in Macau fitted out to resemble Venice complete with canals and gondolas. A quite bizarre and amazing place. Will post more tomorrow.


_Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain,
and most fools do.
- Benjamin Franklin

  _


----------



## Spireite72

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning. It might also be D day today where I find out if I still have a job or not!


Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning a better 4.7 today reduced lantus to 5 units now after yesterday’s 4.3 start. Think I’ll try the 5 for a couple of days then reduced it again if it starts dropping again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I like that word VOLUNTARY.
> A very appealing and acceptable concept to me.


What a 'no money' job?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> What a 'no money' job?


That about sums it up accurately.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning I hope all is well with you and you have a nice day.
Will read posts later.
After a lot of necessary stuffing I needed to do starting around 1am today I was  most surprised and delighted  to wake on 6.9 , I honestly expected to be in double figures


----------



## khskel

Urrrrrrrrgh one of those morning's when the alarm was a most unwelcome surprise. Anyway 6.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

After dealing with tooth infection which flared up, 6.8 and off for emergency dentist. I have been ignoring the tooth for a year, today is the day it will have to come out. 
I will still enjoy my bank holiday weekend and hope you all will too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That about sums it up accurately.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> After dealing with tooth infection which flared up, 6.8 and off for emergency dentist. I have been ignoring the tooth for a year, today is the day it will have to come out.
> I will still enjoy my bank holiday weekend and hope you all will too.


Ouch...good luck NJ


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I have a feeling that its going to be very quiet in work today after many people found out their fate job wise yesterday. Im the only one here at the moment. I know my outcome wasn't great yesterday and I could have easily stayed in bed this morning, but I still have a job to do for now and am still being professional about the whole thing, Im not so sure others will be!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. I left my Dawn Phenom in San Francisco. I expect it will be along in a day or two.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 
Back to a bright and warmer start this morning 
6.3 for me 
Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.7 for me - hope everyone has a great day, and enjoys the BH weekend. 

Hope the tooth is sorted quickly and with minimum discomfort @New-journey


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.5 for me. Slept from 11.30 so that’s good..(but had a bit of chair sleep as well)


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I have a feeling that its going to be very quiet in work today after many people found out their fate job wise yesterday. Im the only one here at the moment. I know my outcome wasn't great yesterday and I could have easily stayed in bed this morning, but I still have a job to do for now and am still being professional about the whole thing, Im not so sure others will be!



It’s tough Stitch and been around enough of these reorganisations and culls to understand the people impact.

I haven’t tested yet but when I find a part of me that isn’t hurting, I’ll use it to get up!


----------



## Heath o

7.2 this morning ,after a jog at 06:30 of 45 mins,well jog and walk alternate but not had any of my tablets since Wednesday night, so are the tablets actually working?


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today, still not feeling great but came into work as I am off on Tuesday, so did not want too much to come back to on Wednesday.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me

Just realised I need bloods taking for my haematology consult and Bank Holiday means bringing it forward.
Bet I have a big bruise for this weekend!


----------



## Edgar

My waking figure today was 8.2 and two hours after eating a low carb breakfast it's now 12.8! Help!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh for me.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> Back to a bright and warmer start this morning
> 6.3 for me
> Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


Well I'm glad somebody had bright and warm start, was quite windy here then rain, x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me
> 
> Just realised I need bloods taking for my haematology consult and Bank Holiday means bringing it forward.
> Bet I have a big bruise for this weekend!


Perhaps it will be well Hidden Amigo, don't let it spoil your BH Weekend.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.8 this am here


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh for me.



Nicely done Bloden


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> My waking figure today was 8.2 and two hours after eating a low carb breakfast it's now 12.8! Help!


What did you eat? x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> What did you eat? x


That's what I'm wondering too.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what I'm wondering too.


Just I've never heard of a low carb meal having that effect before  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

After a terrible night with a tropical thunderstorm raging since before 9pm and mainly directly overhead. 
Codefree say 5.5
At 5.37 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.

More of Macau’s indoor Venice.
The sky is painted.

_When you are offended at any man's fault,
turn to yourself and study your own failings.
Then you will forget your anger.
- Epictetus

  _


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 this morning only 4 units of lantus after a 4.0 last night.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all 5.9 for me. Bit of a grey start, but hoping for a BBQ later.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

That’s the spirit, everydayupsanddowns! We’re planning on BBQing on Sunday...umbrellas and sun cream at the ready!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and and a libreless 6.4for me.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and starting antibiotics, 5.6 for me today.
Enjoy your bank holiday amd keep dry!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 
Beautiful start to the day again 
5.8 for me
Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend planned!!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sharing the 7.1 step with you this morning Northerner. I seem to be yoyoing a bit at the moment. Hope it settles down again but perhaps I had too many strawberries last night or I am affected by just sitting next to hubby so after eights


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Fell off the wagon last night, out for tea and three course meal plus 2 glasses of wine. Home at  eight thirty and bed at nine thirty, up at six, ironing at seven. BG 10.8 at six so had scrambled egg and cheese plus a slice of sourdough bread toasted which after one bite, went in food bin, along with rest, and back to the drawing board
Out with family later so walking a lot round shops. Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> Sharing the 7.1 step with you this morning Northerner. I seem to be yoyoing a bit at the moment. Hope it settles down again but perhaps I had too many strawberries last night or I am affected by just sitting next to hubby so after eights


Oh heck, strawberries are getting sold at wee stall on my way home. If there is justice in the world the traffic will stop me pulling in and buying them too often. I would eat too many. After eights, what a nightmare, couldn’t stop at one, like malteasers


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and starting antibiotics, 5.6 for me today.
> Enjoy your bank holiday amd keep dry!


Ooh not a great start to your weekend NJ...lets hope they 'kick in' swiftly & do the trick so you can get back to enjoying your bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh heck, strawberries are getting sold at wee stall on my way home. If there is justice in the world the traffic will stop me pulling in and buying them too often. I would eat too many. After eights, what a nightmare, couldn’t stop at one, like malteasers


Carol is that an admission 'after eights' I love those...how many...mind you I can't talk TBH...I succumbed to one of the kids Easter Eggs en route to bed last night...shameful display of greed...they'll be here tomorrow & expecting them...I have no idea where I'll find a replacement...hoping there's a spare one in the cupboard or I'm doomed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Fell off the wagon last night, out for tea and three course meal plus 2 glasses of wine. Home at  eight thirty and bed at nine thirty, up at six, ironing at seven. BG 10.8 at six so had scrambled egg and cheese plus a slice of sourdough bread toasted which after one bite, went in food bin, along with rest, and back to the drawing board
> Out with family later so walking a lot round shops. Have a good day all


Carol just one of those days...I had one myself yesterday...put it behind you...press on...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...wow a good seven hours sleep last night...that rarely happens...succumbed to the need for chocolate last night on  my way upstairs...not a good example of control...woke this morning to a relieving & undeserved 6.1...phew so not too much damage there...the kids will be here tomorrow for the week...they will have my full permission to hunt down all the rouge treats in the house and eat them!...remove the temptation.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> After a terrible night with a tropical thunderstorm raging since before 9pm and mainly directly overhead.
> Codefree say 5.5
> At 5.37 am
> Taken when up.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> More of Macau’s indoor Venice.
> The sky is painted.
> 
> _When you are offended at any man's fault,
> turn to yourself and study your own failings.
> Then you will forget your anger.
> - Epictetus
> 
> View attachment 8826 View attachment 8827 _


Hang on in there Vince...home this time next week...what a relief...then you can enjoy the thunderstorms that are predicted here instead.


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Carol is that an admission 'after eights' I love those...how many...mind you I can't talk TBH...I succumbed to one of the kids Easter Eggs en route to bed last night...shameful display of greed...they'll be here tomorrow & expecting them...I have no idea where I'll find a replacement...hoping there's a spare one in the cupboard or I'm doomed.


Melt some chocolate let it set put it in the foil back in the box and say it melted but it’s still ok to eat


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Melt some chocolate let it set put it in the foil back in the box and say it melted but it’s still ok to eat


Good try Spiriette but I'm sure they'll notice...they are pretty astute young ladies...I'm sure we have a spare here somewhere...if not I'll have to make admissions...then bribe them with McDonalds...I can hear a deep sigh of breath there...but just the once...honest.


----------



## Amigo

Woke to a 6.7 after going to bed on a 6.3 so steady night.

Have a good Bank Holiday weekend folks. Weather variable depending on area it seems.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.6 this am


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, normal Dawn service is resuming.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Woke to a 6.7 after going to bed on a 6.3 so steady night.
> 
> Have a good Bank Holiday weekend folks. Weather variable depending on area it seems.


The weather forecast here is abysmal for the weekend...collecting the girls tomorrow we were planning a picnic in the park...now it will be home with possibly a McDonalds on the way.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Morning all, I woke up on 15.6 which is the lowest its been for a while. Must be all that white wine I got through last night


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.


Codefree say 6
At 5.30 am
Taken when up. 
Have a great day all.


Where the old meets the new. 

Rice drying on the road opposite the factory in Kunshan.
Each year they do it, fake signs for road closure then spread out the rice to dry in the sun.
They get very little money for it when sold and lastnights torrential storms will have rendered the crop unusable and they will have lost everything. This crop could represent the farmers whole years income around £1,000.


_Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain,
and most fools do.
- Benjamin Franklin

  _


----------



## Vince_UK

Interestingly, the BBC have a news articleI on the Finding of the Terracotta Warriors and the man who found then who died on the 16th of this month aged 81.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-44244493
Fascinatng Story

The link is safe it is the BBC website.


----------



## Bubbsie

Wide awake at 04:30 this morning...looks like we had a downpour last night... feels like we may have more shortly...off to London to collect the girls this morning...woke to a 5.8 despite being on the prosecco last night (lucky).


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.7 for me. Cloudy start and last night’s BBQ ended up under the grill (instant barbie fail). 

Sad to see that farmer’s rice crop may be ruined @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 7.7 for me. Cloudy start and last night’s BBQ ended up under the grill (instant barbie fail).
> 
> Sad to see that farmer’s rice crop may be ruined @Vince_UK


Yes Mike a huge loss for them and no safety net here for them.
The harsh reality of the real life here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Beautiful start here yet again! 
6.4 for me this fine morning
Hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Vince_UK said:


> Yes Mike a huge loss for them and no safety net here for them.
> The harsh reality of the real life here.


6.1 for me. Again sad to see there crop has failed and income.  Makes me realise what a comfortable life I have even when I think it is tough


----------



## khskel

Morning all a close to the edge 4.2 for me. Looks like a gardening day out there. Better load a few extra carbs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.1 for me. Again sad to see there crop has failed and income.  Makes me realise what a comfortable life I have even when I think it is tough


You can see the old lady sitting at the side of the road, it is her crop. Her husband is further down I guess the are both in their 70"s. All to common here sadly.
The second global economy?  For the privileged yes, for many ,many more, no.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Must have been a party somewhere finishing around 0130.lots of chatter going up the street in bursts.
BG 7.6 at 0800. Better evening than one before.
Last day holiday so organisation name of game


----------



## AdeV

Vince_UK said:


> The second global economy?  For the privileged yes, for many ,many more, no.



Hi Vince,

Are you living out in China, or just visiting? Being married to a Chinese woman, I find myself visiting regularly - she lives in Zhengzhou, so there's somewhat less in the way of visible poverty there, although it's still everywhere if you look.

I do like the Chinese attitude towards rules... definitely there to be ignored/broken if there's a good enough reason (like rice drying!). Really sorry to hear they've lost this years' crop 

------

In keeping with the title of this thread... This morning's reading is 6.1... now to start keeping records...


----------



## Vince_UK

AdeV said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> Are you living out in China, or just visiting? Being married to a Chinese woman, I find myself visiting regularly - she lives in Zhengzhou, so there's somewhat less in the way of visible poverty there, although it's still everywhere if you look.
> 
> I do like the Chinese attitude towards rules... definitely there to be ignored/broken if there's a good enough reason (like rice drying!). Really sorry to hear they've lost this years' crop
> 
> ------
> 
> In keeping with the title of this thread... This morning's reading is 6.1... now to start keeping records...


I have been coming  to China for 15 years since 2003. Ran companies in the UK and Beijing and travelled extensively throughout China. Lived in Shanghai 2010 to 2013 permanently.
Now I spend 6 to 9 months here every year I have a company in Kunshan but live in Shanghai at the moment.
Zhengzhou is vastly different from Shanghai and a lovely place .
The rule breaking is endemic and initially is funny then it gets irritating then absolutely annoying.
They just will not accept or understand the word "No" or "you cannot do that".
The real issues happen when they take that atttude outside of China with then and suddenly realise they cannot get away with it. Example the problems on the many flights.  The inablility to queue etc. Then they cry hard done to when they are forced to follow rules. China has many rules which are good but they are both totally ignored and unenforced. I will not mention the idiotic driving.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 6.1 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day. 
5.7 with 4.9 on Libre.


----------



## AdeV

Vince_UK said:


> I have been coming  to China for 15 years since 2003. Ran companies in the UK and Beijing and travelled extensively throughout China. Lived in Shanghai 2010 to 2013 permanently.
> Now I spend 6 to 9 months here every year I have a company in Kunshan but live in Shanghai at the moment.
> Zhengzhou is vastly different from Shanghai and a lovely place .
> The rule breaking is endemic and initially is funny then it gets irritating then absolutely annoying.
> They just will not accept or understand the word "No" or "you cannot do that".
> The real issues happen when they take that atttude outside of China with then and suddenly realise they cannot get away with it. Example the problems on the many flights.  The inablility to queue etc. Then they cry hard done to when they are forced to follow rules. China has many rules which are good but they are both totally ignored and unenforced. I will not mention the idiotic driving.



Zhengzhou's not bad, the pollution gets a bit hard to handle sometimes; and it's not exactly a city with a fabulous cultural history - Kaifeng is the place for that. My wife calls Kaifeng her home town, even though she actually comes from Qixian, a few kms away. Now there's a town where the abject poverty is more openly on display... it's not a place which encourages tourism. 

Ah... the driving. That takes some getting used to, doesn't it? What's weird is they seem quite happy to obey traffic lights, but absolutely every other rule - especially which direction to drive on one-way streets, and which side of the road to drive on - seem to be infinitely flexible...

The craziest thing I've seen on a flight was the chap who insisted on doing his grooming in the toilet... as the plane was on final approach to Manchester! I think the stewardess managed to throw him into a seat literally 5 seconds before we landed... and even then he was about to try to get up to go back to his own seat! I've heard other stories which must make airline employee's toes curl...

Cheers!
Ade.


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Where the old meets the new.
> 
> Rice drying on the road opposite the factory in Kunshan.
> Each year they do it, fake signs for road closure then spread out the rice to dry in the sun.
> They get very little money for it when sold and lastnights torrential storms will have rendered the crop unusable and they will have lost everything. This crop could represent the farmers whole years income around £1,000.
> _View attachment 8839 View attachment 8840 _


How awful for that farmer and his family.


----------



## Vince_UK

AdeV said:


> Zhengzhou's not bad, the pollution gets a bit hard to handle sometimes; and it's not exactly a city with a fabulous cultural history - Kaifeng is the place for that. My wife calls Kaifeng her home town, even though she actually comes from Qixian, a few kms away. Now there's a town where the abject poverty is more openly on display... it's not a place which encourages tourism.
> 
> Ah... the driving. That takes some getting used to, doesn't it? What's weird is they seem quite happy to obey traffic lights, but absolutely every other rule - especially which direction to drive on one-way streets, and which side of the road to drive on - seem to be infinitely flexible...
> 
> The craziest thing I've seen on a flight was the chap who insisted on doing his grooming in the toilet... as the plane was on final approach to Manchester! I think the stewardess managed to throw him into a seat literally 5 seconds before we landed... and even then he was about to try to get up to go back to his own seat! I've heard other stories which must make airline employee's toes curl...
> 
> Cheers!
> Ade.


One day I intend to write a book about my experieces here and nobody will ever believe it lol.
I absolutely refuse to drive here under any circumstances especially the damn eBikes. I employ a driver ad spend much of the time sat in teh back with me head in my laptop or eyes firmly closed lol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> How awful for that farmer and his family.


Absolutely Lin


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 House Spesh for me this morning! Must be because of /despite last night's heavy rain and thunder keeping me awake.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Robin 
Congrat Robin


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.9 for me this am


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.1
At 4.54 am
Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
Have a great day all.

More Macau’s shopping mall “Venice”.


_Outer show is a poor substitute for inner worth.
- Aesop
  _


----------



## Lanny

@Vince_UK  how is that misty light quality done?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> @Vince_UK  how is that misty light quality done?


I really don't know @Lanny sorry but it is very realistic.


----------



## Lanny

Was in two minds whether to post this or not! Got up today at 03:56 & had breakfast & 8 units of Novorapid. But, forgot to test before! Tested just now, 04:26, & BS is 11.9. The 2 hour after reading will be more accurate! 

I've had an ear infection for a week which I had to have a course of antibiotics for 5 days as the tea tree oil & aloe vera gel weren't cutting it!  Needed extra correction doses all week!

Just finished the course yesterday & my erratic BS should settle down now! 

Wishing you all a great Bank Holiday!


----------



## Lanny

@Vince_UK , does it actually look that misty in real life! I wonder if it's the diffused lighting overhead?

I also, wonder if any young children have fallen in or tried to go for a dip?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> @Vince_UK , does it actually look that misty in real life! I wonder if it's the diffused lighting overhead?
> 
> I also, wonder if any young children have fallen in or tried to go for a dip?


Yes it does Lanny, you have the feeling you  are actually outdoors.
As for the children? no idea but you now how difficult it is to control kids Chinese in particular.
I guess they powers that be had not even thought about that being  a possibility. Saving face  节省面子(Mianzi) being for more important than practicality and safety.


----------



## Lanny

Yikes! 06:12 after breakfast BS 15.4. 

Will still need extra insulin today then!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning rough night didn’t sleep well not like me 4.6 ,2 units of lantus again last night.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.6 for me and back to work.have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 7.6 for me and back to work.have a good day all


 Boo hoo!  working on a Bank Holiday!

I did THAT for years in the restaurant business! Bank holidays meant EXTRA work for me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.5 for me. Could be another fine day if the mist burns off.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Another bright and warm start here
5.4 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 9.3 here after a deliciously innovative curry out with family last night.

Off to Hay-on-wye today to see Margaret Atwood (omg, omg) and Simon Schama (omg) talking about clever things - I just hope they don’t use too many big words.

Enjoy the BH ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Red wine effect trumps Dawn effect every time!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here. Red wine effect trumps Dawn effect every time!


It should be on your repeat prescription, Robin.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 here on another sunny summer's day


----------



## Spireite72

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here. Red wine effect trumps Dawn effect every time!


Good job I don’t drink wine I’d be in a coma with my BGL at the minute


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly. Bright and sunny at the moment but hubby said we could get storms later.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 6 exactly. Bright and sunny at the moment but hubby said we could get storms later.


Apparently there are quite a few places going to get thunderstorms, supposed to hit here on Wednesday xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...shattered last night had a full on day/night with the girls (good fun)...great sleep...no storm (as yet) at least not until they're up for breakfast...woke to a flat round 6.0 despite eating so little yesterday...I wrote this a few hours ago...just realised I hadn't posted it...oops


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, a very bad 12.2 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Came home and sitting toasting in sun room. Absolutely glorious here and even had lunch out in garden at work.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.


Codefree say 5.1
At 5.12 am
Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
Have a great day all.

Macau’s indoor Venice again, last ones.

_Without deep reflection,
one knows from daily life
that one exists for other people.
- Albert Einstein

  _


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
5.2 today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> 5.2 today.


Congrats on the HS  Lin.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me after a sweltering night here!
Another red hot day forecast too.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> 5.2 today.


Yay! House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. Only 20 boxes left to unpack


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today. Only 20 boxes left to unpack


Daunting Northie


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning a very happy 5.1


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning a very happy 5.1


SNAP


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> 
> Codefree say 5.1
> At 5.12 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Macau’s indoor Venice again, last ones.
> 
> _Without deep reflection,
> one knows from daily life
> that one exists for other people.
> - Albert Einstein
> 
> View attachment 8900 View attachment 8901 _


Vince...getting lower & lower you'll be in the 4's soon...have a good flight...see you soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...getting lower & lower you'll be in the 4's soon...have a good flight...see you soon.


Thanks Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...tired this morning...this child care lark is shattering...both are still fast asleep & snoring away upstairs...Harry is snoring...I'm trying to finish the washing...prepare breakfasts...letting the blasted cat out (for the third time) getting ready for the anti-coagulation clinic...misty at the moment...hoping that brightens up...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.1 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Vince_UK and @Spireite72 5.1 for me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Grr. 9.6 this morning after “hungries “ before bed. Too much fruit and other bits. Also no pioglitazone for third morning today till I pick it up tonight don’t know how much difference it makes so quickly


----------



## AJLang

The last week I've been dealing with a run of bad night time hypos. Cut my meal bolus and night time basal last night but it didn't work! 2.3 at 3am - had 30g carbs. 2.3 again at 6.30am.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> The last week I've been dealing with a run of bad night time hypos. Cut my meal bolus and night time basal last night but it didn't work! 2.3 at 3am - had 30g carbs. 2.3 again at 6.30am.


Oh no hun, hope you get things sorted soon!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies 
Quite misty here this morning but still quite warm too
5.3 for me today 
Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> The last week I've been dealing with a run of bad night time hypos. Cut my meal bolus and night time basal last night but it didn't work! 2.3 at 3am - had 30g carbs. 2.3 again at 6.30am.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope you have a much better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Grr. 9.6 this morning after “hungries “ before bed. Too much fruit and other bits. Also no pioglitazone for third morning today till I pick it up tonight don’t know how much difference it makes so quickly


Nuts and cheese @Carolg, nuts and cheese! Satisfy the hunger cravings without impacting your levels


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope you have a much better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Grr. 9.6 this morning after “hungries “ before bed. Too much fruit and other bits. Also no pioglitazone for third morning today till I pick it up tonight don’t know how much difference it makes so quickly


You can get back on track now Carol...no more Bank Holidays until August...it was the bank holiday that did it...I'm exactly the same when they crop up.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Oh no hun, hope you get things sorted soon!! xx


Thank you Kaylz xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning lovelies
> Quite misty here this morning but still quite warm too
> 5.3 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


Raining & chilly here Kaylz...definitely a grey morning...hope it brightens up...okay have to wake the sleeping beauties up now...here goes my peace & quiet.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.9 and on fourth day of antibiotics, due to tooth abscess. So painful but very relieved my numbers have been behaving as thought that level of pain and antibiotics would raise them loads. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> The last week I've been dealing with a run of bad night time hypos. Cut my meal bolus and night time basal last night but it didn't work! 2.3 at 3am - had 30g carbs. 2.3 again at 6.30am.


Oh AJ, hope things improve soon for you


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 4.9 and on fourth day of antibiotics, due to tooth abscess. So painful but very relieved my numbers have been behaving as thought that level of pain and antibiotics would raise them loads.
> Have a good day all.


Hope things also improve quickly for you  NJ


----------



## Lanny

07:37 BS 7.6. Much better figure!  Had breakfast & saw the conservatory door open! Numpty forget to close it last evening! 

Will be phoning-in my figures to the DSN later! Not a great fortnight of readings with the ear infection! But, numbers are starting to come down so, the units of insulin can start coming down too!  Have to get the figures off the meter & write them into the monitor diary: I've been a bit lazy about doing that lately!

Will call my brother & look in to getting flights to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice!

I'll try to prepare myself but, it'll still be a shock! One of my other sisters has been over & back already & seen her. She's extremely thin & gaunt!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 4.9 and on fourth day of antibiotics, due to tooth abscess. So painful but very relieved my numbers have been behaving as thought that level of pain and antibiotics would raise them loads.
> Have a good day all.


Hopefully a sign that the antibiotics are doing the job, as the infection from the abscess would normally be the thing to raise levels. Hope all is sorted for you soon, I hate tooth problems!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Will call my brother & look in to getting flights to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice!
> 
> I'll try to prepare myself but, it'll still be a shock! One of my other sisters has been over & back already & seen her. She's extremely thin & gaunt!


Wishing you all well, @Lanny {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Hopefully a sign that the antibiotics are doing the job, as the infection from the abscess would normally be the thing to raise levels. Hope all is sorted for you soon, I hate tooth problems!


Thanks and me too! Lost three days to this, but think I am on the mend. Even the infection didn't raise them, was expecting them to go high.


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey hope your abscess does one soon, I really do sympathise as I used to get them all the time and they are so painful xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> @New-journey hope your abscess does one soon, I really do sympathise as I used to get them all the time and they are so painful xx


Oh poor you, there is nothing worse! Thanks.


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Wishing you all well, @Lanny {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks @Northerner.

Called DSN & she agrees that Levemir can be reduced now! No changes to meds & she told me flying may still be a bit painful for the ear! There's been a bit of popping & I'll put in ear drops to keep my ear as clear as possible!


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Oh AJ, hope things improve soon for you


Thanks Vince. I'm on a total rollercoaster at the moment.


----------



## Heath o

A lovely 6.1 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 07:37 BS 7.6. Much better figure!  Had breakfast & saw the conservatory door open! Numpty forget to close it last evening!
> 
> Will be phoning-in my figures to the DSN later! Not a great fortnight of readings with the ear infection! But, numbers are starting to come down so, the units of insulin can start coming down too!  Have to get the figures off the meter & write them into the monitor diary: I've been a bit lazy about doing that lately!
> 
> Will call my brother & look in to getting flights to Manchester to see my sister at the hospice!
> 
> I'll try to prepare myself but, it'll still be a shock! One of my other sisters has been over & back already & seen her. She's extremely thin & gaunt!


Lanny I am so very sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 4.9 and on fourth day of antibiotics, due to tooth abscess. So painful but very relieved my numbers have been behaving as thought that level of pain and antibiotics would raise them loads.
> Have a good day all.


Its been a horrible bank holiday weekend for you NJ...is it coincidence that these 'things' seem to get worse on the Bank Holidays when it's so difficult to get help...hope there is a vast improvement by this afternoon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 on this stormy morning. Got soaked just getting from the car to get hubby a newspaper. @ AJ Lang sorry to hear you are on a bit of a rollercoster with those numbers.  @nj tooth abscesses are the pits.  @Lanny sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> You can get back on track now Carol...no more Bank Holidays until August...it was the bank holiday that did it...I'm exactly the same when they crop up.


No excuse Bubbsie cause I was working.at least no chocolate.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> No excuse Bubbsie cause I was working.at least no chocolate.


So Carol...I think that's an even better excuse...having to work on a Bank Holiday...we need a little something to get us through it...my numbers have gone up a touch...nothing much but I have noticed a difference...I've slacked off with my activity...the exercise bike is getting used every day now.


----------



## Brando77

Either Way Up 6.9 this morn....Beer? Dang, it was a sunny bank holiday, I'm no Monk.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear about your sister @Lanny  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you feel better soon @AJLang (((hugs))) x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope the abscess goes soon @New-journey x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.

Codefree say 5.4
At 5.20 am
Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
Take care everyone.

After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.

_The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
- William James

   _


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.
> 
> Codefree say 5.4
> At 5.20 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.
> 
> _The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
> - William James
> 
> View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 _




Wishing you all the best for a hassle free journey and look forward to heaing from you again when you're back in Dear Old Blighty


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Wishing you all the best for a hassle free journey and look forward to heaing from you again when you're back in Dear Old Blighty


Thanks Lucy,so ready for home both mentally and physically


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8 an early start hospital this morning for my partner Vikki eye check up.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 here this am - and the hot sunny summer continues here in the west


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.
> 
> Codefree say 5.4
> At 5.20 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.
> 
> _The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
> - William James
> 
> View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 _


Have a good trip Vince...feet up let everyone do all the work for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Have a good trip Vince...feet up let everyone do all the work for you.


Ta Bubbsie.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.
> 
> Codefree say 5.4
> At 5.20 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.
> 
> _The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
> - William James
> 
> View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 _


I wish you a easy relaxing  flight and that you soon adjust to UK time. I look forward to hearing from you once you are back and recovered.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.3, waiting for infection to go before my tooth is coming out as apparently anaesthetic may not work with infection! 
Feeling positive it is on its way out and numbers still very good.
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.
> 
> Codefree say 5.4
> At 5.20 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.
> 
> _The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
> - William James
> 
> View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 _


Have a good journey Vince


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.5 for me this morning. Forgot to go to pharmacy last night so 3 days without pioglitazone. Will go this morning before work. Numpty that I am


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3 for me.

Supposed to be raining here today but no sign of it yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.3, waiting for infection to go before my tooth is coming out as apparently anaesthetic may not work with infection!
> Feeling positive it is on its way out and numbers still very good.
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


Phew that must be a relief NJ...plus good numbers throughout it...well done


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...raining steadily here again...think it's going to be at a day at home for all of us...a very quick walk for Harry...maybe I'll do some paperwork...I'll think about that...woke to a round 6.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, its an annoying 9.6 for me today. I have a nurse appointment tomorrow (foot check, BP check and all that), Im going to ask her a few things whilst there too. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.4 at 2.30 am but 17.2 by 5.30an


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me and time for home from our little break away. Been soooo hot! 

Have resisted all the hotel desserts too, even the hot waffle with summer berries and ice cream. Doesn’t matter how good I am, my body rarely drops me below 6.2. 

Safe journey home @Vince_UK


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
Bright and warm again this morning, apparently the bad weather is supposed to set in this evening though
I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.4 today
@Vince_UK safe journey, @Spireite72 good luck to your partner hope her check up goes well 
Hope you all have a fab day folks!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

07:12 BS 9.4! That’ll be the oatcake after my bath before bed last night then! BS was 7.1, borderline & I would have liked to stay awake to monitor it, to see if the hot bath made it drop further! But, was too tired & ate an oatcake just in case!

Another bright sunny morning with no clouds in the sky! It’s going to be another meltingly hot day! Imagine a melting emoji!

For many, many years on Hong Kong TV channel TVB there’s an animated weatherman called Fred! My grandmother, passed away a good ten years ago, didn’t listen to the weather report & only watched what Fred did!

If it was a perfect summer’s day that wasn’t too hot, he’d see a flower growing, pick it up & put it on his jacket! If it’s very hot, he’d melt into a puddle of water. If it’s rainy, he’d open an umbrella. If there’s a typhoon, he’d get blown away with the umbrella!

I loved watching Fred when I first encountered him on my first trip to HK when I was 10 years old!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Sleepless interlude at 4.30am when absolutely torrential rain lashed down, glad we live on a hill, but will probably have to bale out the garage later!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> Bright and warm again this morning, apparently the bad weather is supposed to set in this evening though
> I'm joining @Vince_UK with a 5.4 today
> @Vince_UK safe journey, @Spireite72 good luck to your partner hope her check up goes well
> Hope you all have a fab day folks!!  xx


This evening Kaylz...ours seems to have arrived early...damp grey miserable morning today...just waiting for the thunder storm from upstairs to surface...they'll make the best of it whatever the weather.


----------



## Bubbsie

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Sleepless interlude at 4.30am when absolutely torrential rain lashed down, glad we live on a hill, but will probably have to bale out the garage later!


Unbelievable rain here Robin...fingers crossed the garage has escaped the downpour.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> This evening Kaylz...ours seems to have arrived early...damp grey miserable morning today...just waiting for the thunder storm from upstairs to surface...they'll make the best of it whatever the weather.


Not official met office forecast, its a guy that does it on the side-line's as he enjoys it, Windy Wilson, he's usually spot on so we'll see, it's his bro that's my aldi chocolate runner lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not official met office forecast, its a guy that does it on the side-line's as he enjoys it, Windy Wilson, he's usually spot on so we'll see, it's his bro that's my aldi chocolate runner lol xx


Windy Wilson...laughing here now Kaylz...wondering what his brothers name is?...with a name like that he should be on TV...that'd get a smile on your face first thing.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Not official met office forecast, its a guy that does it on the side-line's as he enjoys it, Windy Wilson, he's usually spot on so we'll see, it's his bro that's my aldi chocolate runner lol xx



What a name!  for a weatherman! Made me laugh!


----------



## Jeandp

Vince_UK said:


> Interestingly, the BBC have a news articleI on the Finding of the Terracotta Warriors and the man who found then who died on the 16th of this month aged 81.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-44244493
> Fascinatng Story
> 
> The link is safe it is the BBC website.


Very interesting @Vince_UK thanks for sharing. I love your photos of China, I will miss them when you are back here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, 7.4 for me today. Think I might put a Libre sensor on today as levels have been quite unpredictable lately - need to get to the bottom of it, or at least head off those 6 jelly baby hypos  

@Vince_UK - I hope you have a good and safe flight home


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> What a name!  for a weatherman! Made me laugh!


We're still laughing at it Lanny....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

2.9 for me today 
I've had enough of swinging between highs and lows, it's exhausting, and lord knows what it's doing to my poor old body. Can't wait for for my pump Consultant appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 2.9 for me today
> I've had enough of swinging between highs and lows, it's exhausting, and lord knows what it's doing to my poor old body. Can't wait for for my pump Consultant appointment.


I'm not surprised Lucy...have you got a date for the appointment yet?...fingers crossed it's soon.


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 2.9 for me today
> I've had enough of swinging between highs and lows, it's exhausting, and lord knows what it's doing to my poor old body. Can't wait for for my pump Consultant appointment.


Oh no, poor you. That sounds so hard and very exhausting, hope you get your pump soon. Sending loads of support and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 2.9 for me today
> I've had enough of swinging between highs and lows, it's exhausting, and lord knows what it's doing to my poor old body. Can't wait for for my pump Consultant appointment.



Yeah, it’s exhausting alright! I went through a series of 8 hypos in 10 days at the end of Jan. & beginning of Feb. 2018! When I had to keep lowering my insulin doses until they stopped! I slept round the clock, about 20 hours, afterwards!

Hopefully, you get a pump soon that’ll help sort that out for you!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Well of course my age doesn't help, peri menopausal anyone? I was told I should be getting an appointment for 21st June, fingers crossed, am still waiting x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.0 for me.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Well of course my age doesn't help, peri menopausal anyone? I was told I should be getting an appointment for 21st June, fingers crossed, am still waiting x



Hope your pump appointment comes through soon Lucy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Well of course my age doesn't help, peri menopausal anyone? I was told I should be getting an appointment for 21st June, fingers crossed, am still waiting x


I'd pester them Lucy to make sure that appointment comes to fruition...sometimes it's the only way.


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Well of course my age doesn't help, peri menopausal anyone? I was told I should be getting an appointment for 21st June, fingers crossed, am still waiting x



I went through rises & drops too, recently because I’m premenopausal too! I found eating an oatcake with no sugar peanut butter at bedtime, very helpful for sustained release overnight while I slept! I didn’t correct the highs because there would always be a sudden drop that could catch me out & go hypo, if I did correct!


----------



## Heath o

7.0 for me this morning, sorry to hear about your sister Lanny


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Thanks for the support everyone, I'm going to ring them today to see what's happening with my supposed appointment. I feel no one is listening to me or taking my concerns seriously


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, I'm going to ring them today to see what's happening with my supposed appointment. I feel no one is listening to me or taking my concerns seriously


Agree Lucy...that's why we have to make sure they do listen...good luck.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.
> 
> Codefree say 5.4
> At 5.20 am
> Taken when up post Miss Mao alarm.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> After the torrential storms, these suddenly appeared.
> 
> _The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook.
> - William James
> 
> View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 _


Don't get to drunk vince,it's horrible seeing those poor oap,s trying to cross the road sober,lol)


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.3 for me this morning, that will be the slice (or 3) of cake at the in law's last night


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me after eating another piece of hubby's Victoria sandwich.  Hopefully he will be eaten it all by the time I get home today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> My last post from Shanghai for 2 months. On a midnight flight tonight back to Newcastle. 19 hour trip,  Catch you when I get settled.



Hope you have a pleasant and easy trip back Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 for me after eating another piece of hubby's Victoria sandwich.  Hopefully he will be eaten it all by the time I get home today.


Lorraine that's a great score...particularly given the cake.


----------



## Pine Marten

A lovely jubbly 5.0 this morning, which I was well pleased with 

I tested Mr Marten (who is now just about pre-diabetic) before his porridge this morning and he was 5.7. Two hours later he was 7.0, so not too bad.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Pine Marten said:


> A lovely jubbly 5.0 this morning, which I was well pleased with
> 
> I tested Mr Marten (who is now just about pre-diabetic) before his porridge this morning and he was 5.7. Two hours later he was 7.0, so not too bad.



I like your style, you show him how it's done


----------



## Pine Marten

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I like your style, you show him how it's done


It's funny how he would stuff white bread, cakes etc while I didn't yield to temptation...then once he was told after a blood test that his number (new money) was 43 he suddenly gave up his bread and cakes and started eating my Burgen and Hovis


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pine Marten said:


> It's funny how he would stuff white bread, cakes etc while I didn't yield to temptation...then once he was told after a blood test that his number (new money) was 43 he suddenly gave up his bread and cakes and started eating my Burgen and Hovis



Hehe! I can sympathise. On my way to get my results from my OGTT when I was diagnosed I had a chocolate bar, thinking that this might be one of my last opportunities before I had been told 'officially' that I had T1 (how little I knew!!)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I had a big wedge of chocolate cake before I went to A&E! Priorities hey 
Dr "and what have you eaten today?"
Me "uhm basically cake"


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Vince UK, if you happen to make it down London way while you are back, let us know as we might be able to arrange to meet you.


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hehe! I can sympathise. On my way to get my results from my OGTT when I was diagnosed I had a chocolate bar, thinking that this might be one of my last opportunities before I had been told 'officially' that I had T1 (how little I knew!!)





Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I had a big wedge of chocolate cake before I went to A&E! Priorities hey
> Dr "and what have you eaten today?"
> Me "uhm basically cake"


I'd been working all day when the doc told me patient transport would be that evening to admit me to the hospital, I went home to wait and had 2 ready meals of bangers, mash and onion gravy! lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> I'd been working all day when the doc told me patient transport would be that evening to admit me to the hospital, I went home to wait and had 2 ready meals of bangers, mash and onion gravy! lol xx


I had a call to visit the docs the next day, fearing the worse and being just after Christmas I ate best part of a box of Maltesers, again the thinking was I might never be able to eat these again.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> I had a call to visit the docs the next day, fearing the worse and being just after Christmas I ate best part of a box of Maltesers, again the thinking was I might never be able to eat these again.


Well I'd had a fasting test that morning and was told to come back in the afternoon to see a doctor, she tested me for ketones and they were present (I wouldn't have ended up being admitted if I hadn't had them) I wish I'd thought of chocolate or cake as I passed 2 shops on my way down the road!! lol xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lanny said:


> I went through rises & drops too, recently because I’m premenopausal too! I found eating an oatcake with no sugar peanut butter at bedtime, very helpful for sustained release overnight while I slept! I didn’t correct the highs because there would always be a sudden drop that could catch me out & go hypo, if I did correct!



Thank you Lanny, I'm trying this tonight x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up super early at 04:30...waited a bit...didn't want to be 'Billy No Mate' here on my own...masses to do this morning this child care lark is never ending...more coffee before the mayhem begins...woke to a 5.7.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.9 this am here


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 6.9 this am here


Getting better Shiv.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 bit stressed at the minute vikki’s appointment didn’t go to well yesterday. She lost part of the sight in one eye just over a year ago inflammation at the back of her eye( they still don’t know what caused it).shes been on and off steroids ever since. The treatment worked but the steroids have now caused a cataract that will need surgery.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.9 bit stressed at the minute vikki’s appointment didn’t go to well yesterday. She lost part of the sight in one eye just over a year ago inflammation at the back of her eye( they still don’t know what caused it).shes been on and off steroids ever since. The treatment worked but the steroids have now caused a cataract that will need surgery.


Sorry to hear that Spireite.....it's hard watching those we care for in distress/suffering or receiving bad news...hopefully the surgery will greatly improve her sight in that eye...fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.9 bit stressed at the minute vikki’s appointment didn’t go to well yesterday. She lost part of the sight in one eye just over a year ago inflammation at the back of her eye( they still don’t know what caused it).shes been on and off steroids ever since. The treatment worked but the steroids have now caused a cataract that will need surgery.


Very sorry to hear this @spireite  I hope she doesn't have to wait too long for the surgery.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

9.0 for me. Are a bit later last night and went to bed at 8.5 with 2u of insulin (and food) still working through. Sensor ended early, so no idea what happened inbeteeen 

Hope Vikki’s treatment is speedy and fully successful @Spireite72


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry to hear that Spireite.....it's hard watching those we care for in distress/suffering or receiving bad news...hopefully the surgery will greatly improve her sight in that eye...fingers crossed for you all.





Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this @spireite  I hope she doesn't have to wait too long for the surgery.


Thank you


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a good to go 6.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  It's a 6.1 from me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  It's a 6.1 from me today.


Morning Mark...good score there...be careful this evening...carb Thursday?


----------



## Lanny

07:02 BS 9.6. Umm! 

I’m not sure which is better? My lower waking BS & very high spikes after breakfast of a few days ago, just off the antibiotics! Or, the slightly higher waking BS & slightly lower spikes after breakfast of yesterday! I’ve had my insulin, 7 units Novorapid & breakfast is still cooking! So, I’ll see, & post, after breakfast. The same breakfast as yesterday & my usual breakfast dose of 6 units resulted in over 13?

Post ear infection & antibiotics, my other readings after breakfast are okish!

It’s a grey, misty day at present! So, maybe not such a meltingly hot day?

I walked 3500 steps, there & back, yesterday afternoon at 15:00 to the nearest petrol station because I wanted freshly whipped ice cream straight from the machine! . Sat down at the picnic table to enjoy the ice cream before walking back.

I was melting on the way back!  Funny how I’d mentioned Fred, the animated weatherman, melting in the heat!  It was Mrs. Fred melting in the heat yesterday! Thank goodness I didn’t go out earlier in the day!

I enjoyed the ice cream though, guilt free too as I’d walked 3500 steps for it! 

I’m such a slow typer, that breakfast is just about done! So, I’ll tuck in & wish you all a good morning!  I almost burnt breakfast yesterday as I was still busy typing!


----------



## Kaylz

@Spireite72 so sorry to see that  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks  
Dull but warm, just wish this heavy thundery weather would disappear lol
@Bubbsie if I'd known you were awake too I would've logged on, I've been awake since then too! haha
Anyways its a 4.8 for me and found out that Bruce won the captains cup at darts last night beating his opponent 4-0 
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. 7.0 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thank you Lanny, I'm trying this tonight x



Let us know us know how that went?

Living on my own, nighttime hypos terrify me!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Dull but warm, just wish this heavy thundery weather would disappear lol
> @Bubbsie if I'd known you were awake too I would've logged on, I've been awake since then too! haha
> Anyways its a 4.8 for me and found out that Bruce won the captains cup at darts last night beating his opponent 4-0
> Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


Blimey Kaylz...4-0 not so much a beating more like a hammering...yep woke very early this morning...oddly enough felt as if I had a good sleep...made good use of the time...cakes in the oven already...doing essential chores before the girls wake up...just pegged the washing out...hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Kaylz...4-0 not so much a beating more like a hammering...yep woke very early this morning...oddly enough felt as if I had a good sleep...made good use of the time...cakes in the oven already...doing essential chores before the girls wake up...just pegged the washing out...hope it doesn't rain.


Yep he checked out a 164 as well so gets a trophy for that too, at least he'll be in a good mood tonight haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yep he checked out a 164 as well so gets a trophy for that too, at least he'll be in a good mood tonight haha xx


Hopefully...you'll have to capitalise on that Kaylz...possibly an evening out to celebrate his triumph.


----------



## AJLang

My gastroparesis is making my night time diabetes completely out of control and I'm running out of ideas about what to do. On a downward curve until midnight (I did not have any upfront bolus for dinner). At midnight it was 5.0 so I had 15g carb to prevent a hypo and cancelled 1.5 units of insulin. According to the Libre, which is currently very accurate at 1.30am I was briefly hypo but by 5am I was 17.3.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hopefully...you'll have to capitalise on that Kaylz...possibly an evening out to celebrate his triumph.


No chance! haha x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> No chance! haha x


Never say no Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Never say no Kaylz.


Don't have time to go out with the things I have to get done, nowhere to go, cant afford it and Bruce's hands are bad again so he just wants to sit in when he can too xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.4 here after last night’s (hot hot hot) curry.

Oh dear, AJ. Sorry to hear your gastroparesis is giving you such a hard time.


----------



## AJLang

Morning Bloden and thank you


----------



## Lanny

09:09 BS 13.7. After breakfast reading is still about the same as yesterday! It seems that my after breakfast readings are taking some time to come down! The 1 extra unit of Novorapid had no impact! Maybe try 8 units tomorrow morning?


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.7 for me this morning, 10.3 an hour later and I haven't had breakfast yet!


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 8.7 for me this morning, 10.3 an hour later and I haven't had breakfast yet!


That BG goes up as soon as we step out of bed in the morning Emma...once you've eaten that'll take care of itself...happens to me all the time


----------



## Lanny

Emma Lowery said:


> 8.7 for me this morning, 10.3 an hour later and I haven't had breakfast yet!





Bubbsie said:


> That BG goes up as soon as we step out of bed in the morning Emma...once you've eaten that'll take care of itself...happens to me all the time



Yeah , that happens to me too!

Sometimes, I’m not hungry when I wake up but, my BS will still rise so, I have an oatcake to stop the liver dumping more glucose! Otherwise, it’ll continue rising higher the longer I leave it till eating! Just a little bit of food stops that rise!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 after a long, much needed deep sleep. Holidays are soooo exhausting!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 after pinching a bit of my sons pizza yesterday evening.  Wont do that again.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, it was 9.3 for me today. Ive just done an update about my nurse appointment.


----------



## Amigo

Oh, I’ve just realised it’s my Cancerversary today. Not exactly a cause for celebration but I found myself singing the Elton John tune, ‘I’m Still Standing’  

Have a good day people. They all matter.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Oh, I’ve just realised it’s my Cancerversary today. Not exactly a cause for celebration but I found myself singing the Elton John tune, ‘I’m Still Standing’
> 
> Have a good day people. They all matter.


I did just sing that and go 'yeah, yeah, yeah!' X


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi everyone, had a 2.8 at 1.30am  I had also reduced my basal by 2 units and had the biscuit and peanut butter as @Lanny suggested. I will keep that up. I've got a sore throat today, so maybe that has been a factor. I've left a message wrt pump appointment and a message for my DSN to get back to me so I can see her next week, hopefully!

I was 7.3 when I got up, and have been relatively stable since, fingers crossed. I hope the DF leaves me alone for a while as I'm working the next 3 nights and can do without it. However, I test regularly through the night and can usually head them off at the pass. I'm definitely having some chocolate tonight


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi everyone, had a 2.8 at 1.30am  I had also reduced my basal by 2 units and had the biscuit and peanut butter as @Lanny suggested. I will keep that up. I've got a sore throat today, so maybe that has been a factor. I've left a message wrt pump appointment and a message for my DSN to get back to me so I can see her next week, hopefully!
> 
> I was 7.3 when I got up, and have been relatively stable since, fingers crossed. I hope the DF leaves me alone for a while as I'm working the next 3 nights and can do without it. However, I test regularly through the night and can usually head them off at the pass. I'm definitely having some chocolate tonight



Oh, dear! 

Hope things settle for you soon!


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8....under 6? Shocker!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

A DSN has rang me back, I've got an appointment to see my DSN next Tuesday PM. I've been advised to carry on with reducing my night levermir by 2 units until then.


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope you have a pleasant and easy trip back Vince.


Thanks Mike, I made it safe and sound even is exhausted and grumpy but that is usual for me lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> @Vince UK, if you happen to make it down London way while you are back, let us know as we might be able to arrange to meet you.


Thanks Lorraine, very kind of you. I certainly will, it would be nice to meet up with you for sure.


----------



## Vince_UK

Strange day today.
Had dinner and collapsed into bed at 7pm, hit the ZZzzzzz's
Woke at midnight got up had a couple of coffees, went back to bed for an hour. Complete waste of time.
Starving
Tested and got a 7.6 which did not surprise me at all.
Made 2 bacon sandwiches on the low carb rolls I bought from the Low Carb Megastore which were delivered yesterday afternoon. More coffees, 
2 hours post 7.1. 
Still high but I am not going to complain, still lower that the 7.9 post on NICE recommendations so.......
4.38 here phone calls iand emails to Shanghai and Japan.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms


Oh  not so good Northie, rest and a call to the docs may be needed.
Got to watch these northern bugs they are just making you feel welcome


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms



Oh dear! 

Arnica is good for pulled muscles & the like! Aloe vera gel is soothing & cooling on bites & stings that can get hot!

Hope things calm down for you! Don’t push your leg too much with any marathons now!  , with a whistle!


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 10.7. Actually woke up, call of nature more than an hour earlier, just before 05:00! Tried to go back to sleep but, ended up going to the bathroom AGAIN, for no. 2’s, & series of massive waking up yawns! Knew I wasn’t going back to sleep & better test, & some insulin, before dawn phenomenon raises my BS further!

I went go bed on a really good figure too, 6.2! My after dinner reading, just after my bath, was 6.9! Borderline but, I didn’t snack as I didn’t need the oatcake the other night!

I was catching up on here & yawning for about 2.5 hours after & tested just before dropping off, after the effects of Novorapid to check I wasn’t too low!

It’s been 25 mins since my breakfast dose of Novorapid & I will cook breakfast now!

It’s much cooler today with less cloud cover than yesterday so, hopefully not so humid!

Wishing you all a wonderful day!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms



Oh no!! Get well soon Northie. Hope you are back up and running (literally!) very soon. 

5.2 for me. Morning all hope you are not submerged or struggling with the storms.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
> Have a good day everyone.



Hope it goes well Jo. Toothache is horrid.


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> A DSN has rang me back, I've got an appointment to see my DSN next Tuesday PM. I've been advised to carry on with reducing my night levermir by 2 units until then.


That's good you have a appointment and hope this means your pump is getting closer. I hope your numbers are ok with working  nights over the next few days.


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oh no!! Get well soon Northie. Hope you are back up and running (literally!) very soon.
> 
> 5.2 for me. Morning all hope you are not submerged or struggling with the storms.


Thanks Mike 

 Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and white rabbits. 6.2 for me.

Rub a bit of lard onto those aches and bites @Northerner . That'll soon fettle thee. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Strange day today.
> Had dinner and collapsed into bed at 7pm, hit the ZZzzzzz's
> Woke at midnight got up had a couple of coffees, went back to bed for an hour. Complete waste of time.
> Starving
> Tested and got a 7.6 which did not surprise me at all.
> Made 2 bacon sandwiches on the low carb rolls I bought from the Low Carb Megastore which were delivered yesterday afternoon. More coffees,
> 2 hours post 7.1.
> Still high but I am not going to complain, still lower that the 7.9 post on NICE recommendations so.......
> 4.38 here phone calls iand emails to Shanghai and Japan.
> Have a good day everyone


Welcome back and sure your numbers will settle down once your body clock is sorted, your numbers have been so good. Enjoy all your low carb food and don't work too hard.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope it goes well and you have a good stock of paracetamol for when the anaesthetic wears off - I've only had one tooth extracted as an adult, and it was for the same reason as you, it was sore afterwards for a few days.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with that NJ...I expect it will be a relief to get it out...fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 getting lower again still on 2 units lantus.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Welcome back and sure your numbers will settle down once your body clock is sorted, your numbers have been so good. Enjoy all your low carb food and don't work too hard.


Have you seen all the coffee he drank last night NJ?...so jet lag...caffeine overdose...and a POP to boot...he'll need at least two month to recover...then it's straight back to Shanghai


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms


I hope you are in less pain soon and back to running, how annoying to be bitten as well!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Strange day today.
> Had dinner and collapsed into bed at 7pm, hit the ZZzzzzz's
> Woke at midnight got up had a couple of coffees, went back to bed for an hour. Complete waste of time.
> Starving
> Tested and got a 7.6 which did not surprise me at all.
> Made 2 bacon sandwiches on the low carb rolls I bought from the Low Carb Megastore which were delivered yesterday afternoon. More coffees,
> 2 hours post 7.1.
> Still high but I am not going to complain, still lower that the 7.9 post on NICE recommendations so.......
> 4.38 here phone calls iand emails to Shanghai and Japan.
> Have a good day everyone


Vince...no wonder you couldn't sleep...full of caffeine...and you're surprised.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms


Never seen bugs that look like that northie hope the bites are better soon


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Have you seen all the coffee he drank last night NJ?...so jet lag...caffeine overdose...and a POP to boot...he'll need at least two month to recover...then it's straight back to Shanghai


I could send some chamomile tea?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I could send some chamomile tea?


Not for me NJ...I have coffee at the appropriate time...and am allergic to chamomile tea...send it to Newcastle it's needed there..


----------



## Carolg

8.3 this morning. Will have to stop sitting up late, chair sleeping and thinking I am hungry. Was breaking the habit but not last night


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with that NJ...I expect it will be a relief to get it out...fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you.


I have been told the anaesthetic may not work! I am driving myself or would take some codeine.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not for me NJ...I have coffee at the appropriate time...and am allergic to chamomile tea...send it to Newcastle it's needed there..


That's what I meant! It is needed I think in Newcastle.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 8.3 this morning. Will have to stop sitting up late, chair sleeping and thinking I am hungry. Was breaking the habit but not last night


Carol thank goodness...I thought I was the only one that 'chair slept' ….one of my many habits I want to break...determined to just sit down for a couple of minutes...close eyes for a second...won't fall asleep...then two or three hours later I wake up...so annoying.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> That's what I meant! It is needed I think in Newcastle.


Good thinking NJ...definitely.


----------



## Lanny

Just finished breakfast & realised I hadn’t eaten eggs in over a week! I was eating potato waffles or microchips for breakfast! Realised that I naturally gravitate towards carbs, especially potatoes, when I’m unwell! So, is it any wonder my after breakfast readings were high! 

I REALLY enjoyed my eggs this morning & not a potato, in any form, in sight! 

Oh, congrats on you house special @everydayupsanddowns!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I have been told the anaesthetic may not work! I am driving myself or would take some codeine.


Fingers crossed it does NJ...the infection has reduced...make sure he gives it time to work...even if the effect is lessened by the infection...he can get that tooth out fairly quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 getting lower again still on 2 units lantus.


No idea about your lantus Spireite… but it all sounds good.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Got to work and realised Ive left my tablets at home, I eat brekkie when I get to the office. I'll have to have them when I get home later.


----------



## Carolg

Can’t believe it. Not major, but every morning, porridge in micro pot with alpro, seeds and raisins in bowl, this morning, seeds etc in bowl, porridge in pot, milk in bowl. Had to cook.  porridge with seeds. Bit of weird taste, but too mean/ lazy to waste it. Daft or wot, and almost burnt mouth off with seeds roasting


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 
@Vince_UK welcome and nice to see you home , @Northerner hope you heal soon, @New-journey good luck at the dentist and @everydayupsanddowns congrats on the HS , if I've missed anyone or anything I do apologise! lol
Back to a bright and warm start today 
5.7 for me 
Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## Spireite72

Benny G said:


> Why don't you try the weekend without any Lantus? Sounds like you are ready.
> Well done


Going see how they go today if I’m 4’s again all day no lantus tonight and see how I do over the weekend. My DSN is giving me a call on Monday(check up). So I can tell her what I’ve done and my figures see where I go from there. She’s already said I will be off insulin by my next review end of June. Just looks like it could be a bit earlier than planned.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

5.4 this am - great thing about this sunny hot weather for me - blood sugars lower and less insulin needed but 2 hour testing required


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> @Vince_UK welcome and nice to see you home , @Northerner hope you heal soon, @New-journey good luck at the dentist and @everydayupsanddowns congrats on the HS , if I've missed anyone or anything I do apologise! lol
> Back to a bright and warm start today
> 5.7 for me
> Hope you all have a great day!  xx


Thanks K  Glad to be back to civilisation actually lol


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
> Have a good day everyone.


OUCH!!!!
Better out NJ then the problem will be solved.


----------



## Vince_UK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oh no!! Get well soon Northie. Hope you are back up and running (literally!) very soon.
> 
> 5.2 for me. Morning all hope you are not submerged or struggling with the storms.


HS Mike congrats\


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Welcome back and sure your numbers will settle down once your body clock is sorted, your numbers have been so good. Enjoy all your low carb food and don't work too hard.


Thanks NJ
Not surprised at the numbers at all LOL
As for work hmmmm let's  see


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> I could send some chamomile tea?


Never had it in tea but "me mammy" used to use  chamomile lotion, pink if i recall correctly, on any rashes and spots etc we have when we were kids. Chicken pox and measles etc. Used to dry to a hard powdery finish. Same stuff?


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Going see how they go today if I’m 4’s again all day no lantus tonight and see how I do over the weekend. My DSN is giving me a call on Monday(check up). So I can tell her what I’ve done and my figures see where I go from there. She’s already said I will be off insulin by my next review end of June. Just looks like it could be a bit earlier than planned.


That's good news Sipireite...you've done well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Never had it in tea but "me mammy" used to use  chamomile lotion, pink if i recall correctly, on any rashes and spots etc we have when we were kids. Chicken pox and measles etc. Used to dry to a hard powdery finish. Same stuff?


Vince...that's calamine lotion...vastly different...blimey you definitely are a POP...or could be jet lag.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...that's calamine lotion...vastly different...blimey you definitely are a POP...or could be jet lag.


Weoll I knew it was something like that lol
I will settle for both and don't forget the N prefix to the POP. N being for NEEDY


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Never had it in tea but "me mammy" used to use  chamomile lotion, pink if i recall correctly, on any rashes and spots etc we have when we were kids. Chicken pox and measles etc. Used to dry to a hard powdery finish. Same stuff?


You buy chamomile tea with other herb teas, there are many which are caffeine free, relaxing and help to sleep. I have one called sleepy time every night, could be a aquired taste! 
I think that cream is calamine lotion and very different.


----------



## AJLang

14.3 at 5.30 this morning with no hypos. Never thought I'd be pleased with this but after all of the recent 2's/17's I am happy with this especially as a correction meant that I woke up with a 6.7. I will not let gastroparesis beat me


----------



## Grannylorraine

A well deserved 7 this morning, after a whole bar of chocolate before bed.  I just wanted it and it was one of those days where nothing was going to stop me having it.  Actually think I got off lightly on the bg levels, stomach however was not so kind after eating it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> 14.3 at 5.30 this morning with no hypos. Never thought I'd be pleased with this but after all of the recent 2's/17's I am happy with this especially as a correction meant that I woke up with a 6.7. I will not let gastroparesis beat me



Good for you Amanda!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Spireite72 said:


> Going see how they go today if I’m 4’s again all day no lantus tonight and see how I do over the weekend. My DSN is giving me a call on Monday(check up). So I can tell her what I’ve done and my figures see where I go from there. She’s already said I will be off insulin by my next review end of June. Just looks like it could be a bit earlier than planned.



Hope your BG continues to behave over the weekend. You've done so well since you first arrived here 

Looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms



Morning all. That’s Yorkshire, Northie - a nice welcome home from the local clegs. And you are supposed to pull a rich widow, not muscles. Do take care, you have to be careful in these third world regions.

Anyway, t’other side of the Pennines, I went to bed on 6.2 and woke up with a score of 5.4. One of those “why isn’t it like this all the time” mornings.


----------



## Spireite72

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope your BG continues to behave over the weekend. You've done so well since you first arrived here
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how you get on.


Thank you a little nervous it’s a bit like riding your bike without stabilisers for the first time. I think I luckily found the forum early into my journey with diabetes and have had such great support and advice it’s made life and controlling my diabetes so much easier. Learning about carbs and carb counting was a massive advantage to getting my BGL under control so fast. Even my DSN was impressed she recommends the forum to newly diagnosed but couldn’t believe how much I had learnt and how fast. I can’t thank everyone enough


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Unbelievable rain here Robin...fingers crossed the garage has escaped the downpour.


I'm alright it nice and warm here, no sun though,might even put my shorts on for jogging,lol


----------



## Heath o

8.bloody7 for me


----------



## AJLang

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good for you Amanda!


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I'm alright it nice and warm here, no sun though,might even put my shorts on for jogging,lol



The weather can't seem to make up its mind here...rain...sun...wind...grey...we've had all the seasons so far this morning...on the official first day of summer.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 8.bloody7 for me


Is that 8.7?...unusual for you... don't get irritated Heath...it'll settle later this morning...just one of those inexplicable diabetes moments.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> The weather can't seem to make up its mind here...rain...sun...wind...grey...we've had all the seasons so far this morning...on the official first day of summer.


We seem to always escape from the worst of it even snow tends to miss us,but time to dig out your wellies and brolly it rains more in summer than the other months,lol


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Is that 8.7?...unusual for you... don't get irritated Heath...it'll settle later this morning...just one of those inexplicable diabetes moments.


That tortilla and a flavoured yoghurt and 3 pieces of milkybar, will go down when start moving


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, I hope you all have a good day. I’ve not read any posts yet will catch up later.
5.3 meter , 4.4 Libre with a bootiful flatfish.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> That tortilla and a flavoured yoghurt and 3 pieces of milkybar, will go down when start moving


Well after that what did you expect.


----------



## Ljc

Spireite72 said:


> Going see how they go today if I’m 4’s again all day no lantus tonight and see how I do over the weekend. My DSN is giving me a call on Monday(check up). So I can tell her what I’ve done and my figures see where I go from there. She’s already said I will be off insulin by my next review end of June. Just looks like it could be a bit earlier than planned.


That’s great news .


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.4 for me this morning  too many chips last night


----------



## Amigo

A shocking but well deserved 7.6 for me this morning. Someone please remind me I’m diabetic!  I even had a Magnum last night! No wonder I couldn’t sleep and my stomach reminded me I’d been a little unrestrained piggie.

Glad you’re safely back on the green green grass of home @Vince_UK and sorry to hear of your maladies @Northerner


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks @Amigo glad to be back.


----------



## Brando77

Tweak Of The Thumb 5.1. That's a low un for a Dawn Phenomenon victim.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> Good morning, 6.7 for me today. I'm crocked - pulled a calf muscle yesterday and can hardly walk  Also appear to have been bitten by some bugs with big swollen welts on hands and arms




Sorry to hear that  I hope your leg recovers soon and the bites go down.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.8 and preparing for my infected tooth to be extracted today, releieved to see it go.
> Have a good day everyone.




All the best with your tooth extraction, dental pain is horrendous x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

AJLang said:


> 14.3 at 5.30 this morning with no hypos. Never thought I'd be pleased with this but after all of the recent 2's/17's I am happy with this especially as a correction meant that I woke up with a 6.7. I will not let gastroparesis beat me



Good to see this AJ, that's the spirit x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good to see you back home safe and sound @Vince_UK


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi all, no hypos on my nightshift, phew! Woke up to a 4.9 
My appointment for pump Consultant arrived today, 28 June


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi all, no hypos on my nightshift, phew! Woke up to a 4.9
> My appointment for pump Consultant arrived today, 28 June



Glad to hear you had no hypos!


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I read 'diabetes moments' and all I could see in my mind was a chocolate dessert. Lol


Benny...that made me laugh...you need help...I have a  chocolate dessert recipe I was going to post...think I ought to keep that for now.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> You buy chamomile tea with other herb teas, there are many which are caffeine free, relaxing and help to sleep. I have one called sleepy time every night, could be a aquired taste!
> I think that cream is calamine lotion and very different.


NJ what you mean by an acquired taste is...it tastes awful.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi all, no hypos on my nightshift, phew! Woke up to a 4.9
> My appointment for pump Consultant arrived today, 28 June


Good to see there's no hypo's, fantastic to see your appointment came through, good luck!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good to see you back home safe and sound @Vince_UK


Thanks Lucy


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.
Codefree say 6.2
At 3.42am
Haunting the Ethernet, not on UK time zone yet.
Amazon is getting a good bashing lol
Take care everyone


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning first insulin free night and woke up to a 4.9


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning first insulin free night and woke up to a 4.9


Excellent


----------



## New-journey

It's a 5.4 after the extraction which is best forgotten and never mentioned again. 
I am spending the day with my circus daughter and her friend, will be fun.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep in the big phat comfy chair last night...sat down for a moment at midnight (I think) woke at 4am...tested @ 5.6...sat down again...woke up at 6am feeling rested.


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi all, no hypos on my nightshift, phew! Woke up to a 4.9
> My appointment for pump Consultant arrived today, 28 June


All good news, glad you are closer to getting your pump.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
It's a 6.0 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here.

Come on sun, you can break thru the cloud, oh yes you can...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A very groggy 7.0 for me.

The forecast rain hasn't appeared yet. Just as well, washing still on the line from yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Back on the net! Huge storm Thursday night wiped out the wifi for most of the village, took all day Friday to fix. Our rain gauge showed 2 inches (50mm) rain fell in about 3 hours.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today after an 8.3 before bed (wouldn't correct something like that before bed). Insulin requirements have taken a sudden upturn it appears, probably a result of inactivity due to crocked leg  and maybe exacerbated by the numerous bites on my still-swollen hand and arm   I get it, body, I've been bitten, you don't have to itch so much to keep reminding me!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...good sleep in the big phat comfy chair last night...sat down for a moment at midnight (I think) woke at 4am...tested @ 5.6...sat down again...woke up at 6am feeling rested.


I had a sofa once called a 'cosy corner'.  It was so insainly comfortable that when I first got it I didn't go to bed for a week!


----------



## Carolg

5.6 for me this morning. Lowest for months and months. Meter went wonky with dates, times wrong. And averages lost,never mind. Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Good. morning folks. Have a good day everyone. 
The sun is trying it’s hardest to come out here but the clouds are refusing to budge except for a little chink where it’s peeping through. 
5.2 meter , 4.3 Libre with a wriggly downwards line.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Thunder and lightning last night. Mind you, nothing stops me sleeping. Do let me know if World War III breaks out.

I woke on 6.0, same as Kaylz today, so I can keep up with the youngsters if I try


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me today. Hoping this weather improves as my son is taking his niece to London Zoo for the day.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Was a 4.9 for me this morning, good old red wine


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me after a very warm night here tolerated with the assistance of a very good ceiling fan!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good. morning folks. Have a good day everyone.
> The sun is trying it’s hardest to come out here but the clouds are refusing to budge except for a little chink where it’s peeping through.
> 5.2 meter , 4.3 Libre with a wriggly downwards line.


I think you can claim a House special for that Lin!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear, dear! Woke at 09:39 with a pounding headache & BS 12.4! After dinner, just after bath & before bed BS 6.9. Another borderline reading that I didn’t correct with a snack!

Just had 8 units Novorapid & waiting to cook breakfast a bit later! Felt very hungover & wobbly going to the front door porch to check for mail! Once I had the insulin, after walking back to bed, the headache is started to recede!

Should I have had a snack? Did I go low overnight & my liver dumped glucose till I woke up?

I was hoping for a lower start today to see what it does to the rest of the day! Yesterday’s BS readings through the day were the most stable, if just a wee bit high, after breakfast at 11ish. Stayed there until lunch & started coming down after. It continued to lower until dinner & after.

I think I might to lower my dinner dose!

Today is still grey & humid! Another sticky muggy day! The thunderstorm still hasn’t appeared to clear the air!

I reluctantly wish you all a wonderful day! Not, because I don’t want you all to have one but, I’M still not feeling wonderful myself: still groggy!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Its' a 6.3 for me this morning.  That is a pre-breakfast test & not a waking one.  Will be testing before & after every meal today to see how things are doing.  Haven't done that in ages.


----------



## Lanny

12:01 BS 9.1. After breakfast. Still an intermittent headache but, not groggy anymore! Too soon after insulin to eat lunch but, still need to take Levemir & all other meds! I’ll continue to test but, I’ve more or less decided to lower my dinner dose later!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.9 this am - the beer didn't help and the sun gone


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bleurgh. 3.8 for me. Then up to 13+ after a perfectly standard breakfast. Then down to 4.1 again. No sensor to see what’s happening in between times. May have to bite the bullet and order some more


----------



## Brando77

6.0 this am....worked outside for 5 hrs (yeah, I know but this pasty body isn't used to heat plus I finished the job) now cream crackered....need a nap. Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all. A slightly surprising 4.6 this morning (was 4.8 before bed), so I thought I'd try some porridge.

After tidying up etc. I tested before breakfast at 8.10am (jumbo oats with a couple of strawberries and a blackberry) and it was 5.4... Two hours later it was 5.7...
I was so taken aback I even tried the meter with the test strip and it was working ok! I never cease to be baffled......


----------



## Kaylz

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all. A slightly surprising 4.6 this morning (was 4.8 before bed), so I thought I'd try some porridge.
> 
> After tidying up etc. I tested before breakfast at 8.10am (jumbo oats with a couple of strawberries and a blackberry) and it was 5.4... Two hours later it was 5.7...
> I was so taken aback I even tried the meter with the test strip and it was working ok! I never cease to be baffled......


Fab waking and even better with the breakfast result!!  xx


----------



## Pine Marten

Thanks, Kaylz, I was fairly gobsmacked!


----------



## Kaylz

Pine Marten said:


> Thanks, Kaylz, I was fairly gobsmacked!


I'd certainly be standing on the rooftop shouting RESULT haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm not happy with my BG's today at all.  Stuck in the 6's.  Haven't seen a 5 for months.  Really confused.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.1
At 4.42 am
Taking a while to settle..
Take care everyone.

_Within my mind, the sun always shines,
and the sky is always blue.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning so far so good another 4.9


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...the sun is shining here so a beautiful start to the day...got lots done yesterday...bed at 11:30pm I was shattered...woke to a 5.7 so slowly seem to be getting numbers back on track...more coffee & low carb pancakes for breakfast with some cream cheese.


----------



## Edgar

8.6 this morning. Consistent now but still too high!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for. Banging a new sensor on after my shower. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 
Bright and roasting here already!!
6.3 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a fb day!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> 8.6 this morning. Consistent now but still too high!


It is hard work getting those waking numbers down Edgar...what are your levels like during the day?...you could try a small snack before bedtime...a handful of nuts...maybe a cracker & a small amount of cheese perhaps.


----------



## Martin9

Morning 5.1


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning peeps
> Bright and roasting here already!!
> 6.3 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a fb day!!  xx


A beautiful start to the day here Kaylz...off out to take the washing in...wake up 'phat' boy & give him his breakfast...he's still snoring away.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Took a cautious one unit correction at bedtime to counteract an 11.9 ( blame the pudding). Should have brought me down to  around 8. Woke at 2 am with the libre saying 2.5.  (Probably wasn't that low, it always reads on the low side, but deffo hypoland.) Diabetes Fairy, who let you out?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A beautiful start to the day here Kaylz...off out to take the washing in...wake up 'phat' boy & give him his breakfast...he's still snoring away.


The cat's ko'd on the computer table here  xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.1 and feeling better each day, I left the house at 5am to take my daughter to the coach, think I will be having a snooze later. Got to tackle the garden today, look like it will be dry.
Have a wonderful Sunday,


----------



## Lanny

03/06/18
05:55 BS 8.9. Tested in bed before bathroom visit. Went back to sleep.
08:04 BS 10.4. After bathroom visit. 6 units Novorapid & an oatcake as, I don’t want to eat yet! I had an instant moment of nausea when I put the oatcake in my mouth!

As soon as I woke, both times, I had a jolt of pain in my right temple that receded when up.

Now that I’m definitely up, in bed, my right temple is having intermittent jolts of pain!

Both my eyes were very bloodshot & red during the trip to the bathroom 05:55 & only the left eye is pink on this 2nd. trip to the bathroom!

I don’t really feel up to a trip to A&E, only place open on Sunday.

It takes me so long to compose & type, over 30 mins, that on checking in the mirror my left eye is back to its normal colour!

I’ll see how the rest of the day goes! I dread having to go to Londonderry, 50 miles away, to get eye pressure checked. The Causeway Hospital doesn’t have the equipment!

After my second cataract op, I went through similar more severe symptoms when my eye pressure built up & my eyes felt hard when closed & pressed! My eyes don’t feel hard now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> The cat's ko'd on the computer table here  xx


The problem is it gets too hot for 'phat' boy so he's still asleep...Churchill (the cat) has been out all night when it was cool...now he's fast asleep upstairs where it's cooler...I'm the only one up & about.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 03/06/18
> 05:55 BS 8.9. Tested in bed before bathroom visit. Went back to sleep.
> 08:04 BS 10.4. After bathroom visit. 6 units Novorapid & an oatcake as, I don’t want to eat yet! I had an instant moment of nausea when I put the oatcake in my mouth!
> 
> As soon as I woke, both times, I had a jolt of pain in my right temple that receded when up.
> 
> Now that I’m definitely up, in bed, my right temple is having intermittent jolts of pain!
> 
> Both my eyes were very bloodshot & red during the trip to the bathroom 05:55 & only the left eye is pink on this 2nd. trip to the bathroom!
> 
> I don’t really feel up to a trip to A&E, only place open on Sunday.
> 
> It takes me so long to compose & type, over 30 mins, that on checking in the mirror my left eye is back to its normal colour!
> 
> I’ll see how the rest of the day goes! I dread having to go to Londonderry, 50 miles away, to get eye pressure checked. The Causeway Hospital doesn’t have the equipment!
> 
> After my second cataract op, I went through similar more severe symptoms when my eye pressure built up & my eyes felt hard when closed & pressed! My eyes don’t feel hard now!


Lanny I have no idea whether you have the 111 service in N.I (or equivalent)...are you able to call an HCP for some advice?...might be worth considering that.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Another 4.9 for me this morning and minus the red wine last night. Only trouble is I have the worst headache


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> Lanny I have no idea whether you have the 111 service in N.I (or equivalent)...are you able to call an HCP for some advice?...might be worth considering that.



I can call Doctor on Call!

I’ll do that now!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 this morning.

Hope you can get some advice and feel better soon @Lanny


----------



## Lanny

I’ve just made the call & registered my details & am waiting for the doctor to call me back! Actually looking in the mirror of the bathroom, more light, both my eyes are stil a very light pink! Seewhat the doctor says & if I have to go to Londonderry; I’ll drag myself there!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> I’ve just made the call & registered my details & am waiting for the doctor to call me back! Actually looking in the mirror of the bathroom, more light, both my eyes are stil a very light pink! Seewhat the doctor says & if I have to go to Londonderry; I’ll drag myself there!


Hope you hear back from the doctor very soon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me after a very naughty day. So thoroughly deserved.  But went for my run at 8 this morning already very hot and knocked about 15 seconds per km off of Friday's time. So pleased with that and keeping up with the group much better.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
Went to bed on 6.4 woke up to 6.3.


----------



## Lanny

Just spoke to the doctor & it could be building eye pressure! I vaguely remember, while on the phone & told the doctor, that I’d injured my right eye this week. I’d just done my weekly changing of the bed & took the laundry basket out into the hall! I hit the wall corner with the basket & it rebouded & hit me in the right eye! It hurt me at the time but, then forgot about it!

I have to go to Londonderry to get my eye pressure checked!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in. Bites are less itchy and I'm walking a little better today  So frustrating that I'm having to put my exploring on hold until leg has fully-recovered


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Just spoke to the doctor & it could be building eye pressure! I vaguely remember, while on the phone & told the doctor, that I’d injured my right eye this week. I’d just done my weekly changing of the bed & took the laundry basket out into the hall! I hit the wall corner with the basket & it rebouded & hit me in the right eye! It hurt me at the time but, then forgot about it!
> 
> I have to go to Londonderry to get my eye pressure checked!


I hope things check out OK and that you recover soon @Lanny


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> I can call Doctor on Call!
> 
> I’ll do that now!


Yes I would Lanny...it may be something or nothing but you just can't be too careful...particularly with your eyesight...good luck...give us an update when you can.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just spoke to the doctor & it could be building eye pressure! I vaguely remember, while on the phone & told the doctor, that I’d injured my right eye this week. I’d just done my weekly changing of the bed & took the laundry basket out into the hall! I hit the wall corner with the basket & it rebouded & hit me in the right eye! It hurt me at the time but, then forgot about it!
> 
> I have to go to Londonderry to get my eye pressure checked!


Although that's some distance away Lanny...overall it's better to get that checked...fingers crossed it's nothing too serious...let us know how you fare...good luck (again).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.6 for me. Pants. 

Had a bit of a lie-in so possibly it was my basal boost that I have set from 6am onwards. Either that or I might have been low for much of the night


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> Just spoke to the doctor & it could be building eye pressure! I vaguely remember, while on the phone & told the doctor, that I’d injured my right eye this week. I’d just done my weekly changing of the bed & took the laundry basket out into the hall! I hit the wall corner with the basket & it rebouded & hit me in the right eye! It hurt me at the time but, then forgot about it!
> 
> I have to go to Londonderry to get my eye pressure checked!



Hope you can get to the appointment without too much hassle Lanny. Fingers crossed it’s all OK for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Went to bed on 6.4 woke up to 6.3.



Cracking stuff Lin!


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Had a bit of a lie-in so possibly it was my basal boost that I have set from 6am onwards.


Sounds like a likely culprit Mike, quite possibly your liver was still on a go-slow until you got up too.


----------



## Lanny

I called my brother to take me up after breakfast, his! Now, at 10:00, I can see the outside corner of my right eye bleeding, that wasn’t there at 08:00.

It’s very early for my brother & he sounded tired on the phone! Anything before noon is early for those of us in the catering industry! Ah, well needs must!

My brother was very annoyed with me for a while when I didn’t call him when I went into hospital last May! But, that happened so fast, he forgave me!

Hope everyone else has a better day than me!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.4 here  Get to hospital as fast as you can Lanny and good luck


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> I called my brother to take me up after breakfast, his! Now, at 10:00, I can see the outside corner of my right eye bleeding, that wasn’t there at 08:00.
> 
> It’s very early for my brother & he sounded tired on the phone! Anything before noon is early for those of us in the catering industry! Ah, well needs must!
> 
> My brother was very annoyed with me for a while when I didn’t call him when I went into hospital last May! But, that happened so fast, he forgave me!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a better day than me!


Good luck Lanny...thank goodness you have someone to take you.


----------



## Brando77

7.0 ugh. Damn rice.


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> 7.0 ugh. Damn rice.


That's pretty good for rice Brando...a smidgeon or a plateful.


----------



## Brando77

Bubbsie said:


> That's pretty good for rice Brando...a smidgeon or a plateful.


Threw most away....maybe 5 tablespoons. Always make enough rice and pasta for a Small Albanian village, measures schmeasures.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Lanny, that sounds terrible!  Please get that sorted ASAP!


----------



## mikeyB

Went to bed with 6.2 on board, woke up on 5.2. 

Whoopee. Just shows why  snapshots are useless. The trace showed a slow decline which continued relentlessly to 3.5 two hours later. More finessing of the Levemir dose, methinks. No DP, mind


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Went to bed with 6.2 on board, woke up on 5.2.
> 
> Whoopee. Just shows why  snapshots are useless. The trace showed a slow decline which continued relentlessly to 3.5 two hours later. More finessing of the Levemir dose, methinks. No DP, mind


A House Special!  Speaking of houses, how are you and Mrs MikeyB settling in? Are you missing the island life yet, or does it feel like a long break still? I noticed the other day that my new house has no stairs - hadn't occurred to me for 2 weeks!


----------



## Lanny

Just a quick update!

I'm back home! My eyes are fine! Doctor checked them & reflexes etc. No brain or nerve problems & I can fly!

Am exhausted & hungry now! Eating beef sandwich & taking all my meds at lunch as usual, albeit a bit late. Will go to sleep. I can sleep the doctor says as I was worried about not being able to wake up if I do. Eye is bruised after the bang previously! Will take a few days to recede. Pain & general muddled thinking, is from straining the eyes when trying to think!

No reading, on kindle or internet browsing, for next few days as that'll strain the eyes!

I will be flying to see my sister on Wednesday! My other sister called last night to tell me the sister with cancer is on her last days now & it won't be long! My brother, other sister & I will go in the morning & fly back the same day! It's the last chance to see my favourite sister before she passes!

I composed & typed this quicker on the MacBook so, I don't have to strain my eyes on the iPad! My iPhone has just been inconveniently sent away for a battery replacement. My health app with all my medical ID info was on that & it would have have been easier to show that at the hospital but, I managed without it!

Am going to sleep now! Thanks for all the messages of support! Good night all!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> A House Special!  Speaking of houses, how are you and Mrs MikeyB settling in? Are you missing the island life yet, or does it feel like a long break still? I noticed the other day that my new house has no stairs - hadn't occurred to me for 2 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 8979



You mean it’s a bungalow?


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> You mean it’s a bungalow?


Ah yes! That's what it is! Phew, thanks @Amigo, I was beginning to think I was missing a whole upper floor!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all. More nice numbers, a goodly HS 5.2 this morning (5.1 before bed last night)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Ah yes! That's what it is! Phew, thanks @Amigo, I was beginning to think I was missing a whole upper floor!



You want to worry more if stairs suddenly appear Northie and you don’t really remember that they’ve not always been there. We caught an episode of Dr Who the other day which featured that very thing!


----------



## Lanny

Just up & REALLY hungry after my nap! Head feels MUCH better. The bruise in my right eye seems to have shrunk a wee bit & is not veiny anymore! Just cooking dinner. Didn't eat much today so, far.

I CAN'T not read for a few days! So, I'll use the kindle app on my MacBook turned up to the largest font, black screen with white writing, which I discovered before my cataract ops is much kinder to the eyes, & limit the time: first sign of strain; stop!

@Northerner, you made me laugh about not realising you've moved to a bungalow!


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all. More nice numbers, a goodly HS 5.2 this morning (5.1 before bed last night)


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Just a quick update!
> 
> I'm back home! My eyes are fine! Doctor checked them & reflexes etc. No brain or nerve problems & I can fly!
> 
> Am exhausted & hungry now! Eating beef sandwich & taking all my meds at lunch as usual, albeit a bit late. Will go to sleep. I can sleep the doctor says as I was worried about not being able to wake up if I do. Eye is bruised after the bang previously! Will take a few days to recede. Pain & general muddled thinking, is from straining the eyes when trying to think!
> 
> No reading, on kindle or internet browsing, for next few days as that'll strain the eyes!
> 
> I will be flying to see my sister on Wednesday! My other sister called last night to tell me the sister with cancer is on her last days now & it won't be long! My brother, other sister & I will go in the morning & fly back the same day! It's the last chance to see my favourite sister before she passes!
> 
> I composed & typed this quicker on the MacBook so, I don't have to strain my eyes on the iPad! My iPhone has just been inconveniently sent away for a battery replacement. My health app with all my medical ID info was on that & it would have have been easier to show that at the hospital but, I managed without it!
> 
> Am going to sleep now! Thanks for all the messages of support! Good night all!


@Lanny
You please take care ok
请好好照顾自己


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6
At 4.30 am
Take care everyone.
_Create your future from your future not your past.
- Werner Erhard_


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just a quick update!
> 
> I'm back home! My eyes are fine! Doctor checked them & reflexes etc. No brain or nerve problems & I can fly!
> 
> Am exhausted & hungry now! Eating beef sandwich & taking all my meds at lunch as usual, albeit a bit late. Will go to sleep. I can sleep the doctor says as I was worried about not being able to wake up if I do. Eye is bruised after the bang previously! Will take a few days to recede. Pain & general muddled thinking, is from straining the eyes when trying to think!
> 
> No reading, on kindle or internet browsing, for next few days as that'll strain the eyes!
> 
> I will be flying to see my sister on Wednesday! My other sister called last night to tell me the sister with cancer is on her last days now & it won't be long! My brother, other sister & I will go in the morning & fly back the same day! It's the last chance to see my favourite sister before she passes!
> 
> I composed & typed this quicker on the MacBook so, I don't have to strain my eyes on the iPad! My iPhone has just been inconveniently sent away for a battery replacement. My health app with all my medical ID info was on that & it would have have been easier to show that at the hospital but, I managed without it!
> 
> Am going to sleep now! Thanks for all the messages of support! Good night all!


Thank goodness for that Lanny...you must be so relieved & thankfully you can visit with your sister as planned.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early again...I suppose I can make good use of the time...paperwork...getting organised...more baking today...with possibly a little 'disco nap' later...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> Threw most away....maybe 5 tablespoons. Always make enough rice and pasta for a Small Albanian village, measures schmeasures.


One of the foods I miss the most Brando.


----------



## Edgar

9.5 today for me Ughh!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.8


Looking good  All the lantus should be out of your system by now so that's a brilliant number to wake on!


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.8


Excellent result Spireite...you are doing so well.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9 for me today. A boring week ahead of me as we are still in limbo at work not knowing whats going on (even though I know my outcome from interview) and I have no work today!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Cooler and duller here at the moment compared to the new norm lol
5.3 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang. I waked up with 4.7 an hour ago. Its still 4.7. Time for brekkie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Cooler and duller here at the moment compared to the new norm lol
> 5.3 for me today
> Hope you all have a nice day!!  xx


Same here Kaylz...a complete contrast from yesterday...as long as it doesn't rain...I need to get back to my walking...good start to the week for you..


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.5 for me.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.2, think I have my lantus dosage right for now.
Have a wonderful week all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @New-journey a house special for me too and 5.1 post cats.

Twenty five minutes to sensor being available to scan .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a really hot, sticky night here. Dropped half a unit of Levemir last night and still woke to 4.7.


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Morning all. Snap @New-journey a house special for me too and 5.1 post cats.
> 
> Twenty five minutes to sensor being available to scan .
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats @khskel on your HS too, how exciting to have a sensor again, hope this ones works perfectly. I wish you a good day too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Congratulation @khskel and @New-journey


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

3.7 for me. *sigh*.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.2, think I have my lantus dosage right for now.
> Have a wonderful week all.


Great start to your week NJ...enjoy your week & the impending trip.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.4 after a 3.2 at 5am.


----------



## AJLang

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 3.7 for me. *sigh*.


I hope you have a smoother day Mike


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7.5 for me.


That's going down nicely Carol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

10.2 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 10.2 for me today


Hope that comes back into range speedily for you Lucy.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.2, think I have my lantus dosage right for now.
> Have a wonderful week all.





khskel said:


> Morning all. Snap @New-journey a house special for me too and 5.1 post cats.
> 
> Twenty five minutes to sensor being available to scan .
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations both on your House Specials! 

 

Hope the sensor proves reliable @khskel!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.4 after a 3.2 at 5am.





AJLang said:


> I hope you have a smoother day Mike



Thanks Amanda. You too. Best wishes for your Moorfields appointment today. Hoping they can give you good news.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.2, think I have my lantus dosage right for now.
> Have a wonderful week all.


OOh didn't notice your HS NJ...well done.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Not reported in a while as it’s been depressing but last few days have improved so a 4.5 for me this morning.
Getting back in the gym is really helping, so is the wine!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. Not reported in a while as it’s been depressing but last few days have improved so a 4.5 for me this morning.
> Getting back in the gym is really helping, so is the wine!


Wow impressive Grainger...how are you all...especially little Nate?


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.8 this am here


----------



## Amigo

A late test which yielded a 7.5 but by then my liver had gone into overdrive and started preparing itself for a busy Monday! 

I have an important haematological consult tomorrow and am concerned that recent sad events will have escalated certain blood results. Fingers crossed that the dreaded *chemo* isn’t suggested just yet


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A late test which yielded a 7.5 but by then my liver had gone into overdrive and started preparing itself for a busy Monday!
> 
> I have an important haematological consult tomorrow and am concerned that recent sad events will have escalated certain blood results. Fingers crossed that the dreaded *chemo* isn’t suggested just yet


Thinking of you Amigo, hoping all goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

Good luck for tomorrow @Amigo, my fingers are crossed for you and sending loads of good vibes your way my lovely xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A late test which yielded a 7.5 but by then my liver had gone into overdrive and started preparing itself for a busy Monday!
> 
> I have an important haematological consult tomorrow and am concerned that recent sad events will have escalated certain blood results. Fingers crossed that the dreaded *chemo* isn’t suggested just yet


I hope not Amigo...fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pine Marten

All the best for tomorrow, @Amigo, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Pine Marten

Forgot to say, 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Lanny

11:17 BS 10.6. Usual breakfast dose of 6 units Novorapid. Not quite hungry yet so, will post & then cook breakfast! It's been 16.5 hours since I last ate. I had a very long sleep after dinner yesterday but, kept waking up! My eye wasn't hurting, exactly, but, felt fiery! Eye looks much better in the mirror today: less red, more pink & diffuse! No headache!

I'm feeling like a numpty now! Self inflicted, if accidental, & I'm annoyed with myself for forgetting about it.

I remembered at the time thinking "oh no, I'm going to get a black eye" expecting a cliche cartoon black eye, Tom & Jerry cartoons (very violent for kids to watch, if you think about it), the next day. That didn't happen & I forgot about it!

I suppose I DID end up with a black eye, of sorts, just not as immediate or quite what I expected!

Am very relieved to be composing & typing a bit faster now! Looking back I'd already noticed how long it took me to do that the last few days when my head was sore: hard to concentrate!

A VERY good morning to you all! I'm off to cook & eat breakfast. Catch up later!


----------



## Heath o

7.0 for me and have forgot my medication for 3 days


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 after yet another bad day eating wise, more chocolate and a hamburger.  Back to being good today, I think I might have a cold as well as I have been sneezing and feel sluggish (but that could have been the chocolate and white bun).


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.9 after yet another bad day eating wise, more chocolate and a hamburger.  Back to being good today, I think I might have a cold as well as I have been sneezing and feel sluggish (but that could have been the chocolate and white bun).


Hope you can regain your focus today Lorraine, and that no cold materialises


----------



## grainger

Bubbsie said:


> Wow impressive Grainger...how are you all...especially little Nate?



We are all good. Being slightly mental as in the process of buying a new house/selling ours so I am attempting to keep it looking like a showhome whilst having 2 kids under 5! 

Little one is improving day by day, has reflux and isn’t a fan of sleep but otherwise is a smiley little monkey. My bigger monkey is also doing great, learning how to ride a bike without stabilisers at the moment.

Hope all is good with you?


----------



## Emma Lowery

7.1 for me this morning, not too bad. Had a first meeting with a psychologist today and have been very nervous building up to it. Of course it wasn't so bad in the end


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> We are all good. Being slightly mental as in the process of buying a new house/selling ours so I am attempting to keep it looking like a showhome whilst having 2 kids under 5!
> 
> Little one is improving day by day, has reflux and isn’t a fan of sleep but otherwise is a smiley little monkey. My bigger monkey is also doing great, learning how to ride a bike without stabilisers at the moment.
> 
> Hope all is good with you?


All good here grainger thank you... I've done the keeping the house like a 'show house'...it is such hard work...how you're managing that with the children is amazing...but that what's we do...good luck with finding your new home...fingers crossed you find your dream home.


----------



## Brando77

Clicketty Click 6.6 @ 5am. Sheesh.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> That's going down nicely Carol


Yes it is, and 7.1 tonight before tea. I am trying but not beating myself up if I have a misdemeanour. Having chicken sausages, chips (weighed out as 100 grm ) and an egg. My treat is the brown sauce and no beans. But will have berries /cream after so can’t have it all ways or should I say Won’t


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yes it is, and 7.1 tonight before tea. I am trying but not beating myself up if I have a misdemeanour. Having chicken sausages, chips (weighed out as 100 grm ) and an egg. My treat is the brown sauce and no beans. But will have berries /cream after so can’t have it all ways or should I say Won’t


I could kill for some brown sauce Carol...I daren't have it in the house.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I could kill for some brown sauce Carol...I daren't have it in the house.


I don’t have tons, and not often. A small bottle lasts for months


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.3
At 4.40 am
Still higher than I would like.
Take care everyone and have a great day.
_
I've learned that you should always
leave loved ones with loving words.
It may be the last time you see them.
- Anonymous_


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I don’t have tons, and not often. A small bottle lasts for months


Me too Carol. Use very little but still love it and the HP Fruity


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Edgar

Good Morning 7.5 this morning.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7 heart rehab assessment today excited and a little nervous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 heart rehab assessment today excited and a little nervous.


Good luck with your appointment Spireite.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a good sleep sneezing this morning...think its the grass pollen...woke to a 5.9.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 heart rehab assessment today excited and a little nervous.


I hope the appointment goes well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 4.8 for me

Hope the appointment goes well @Spireite72


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 heart rehab assessment today excited and a little nervous.


Good luck Spireite


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.6, have a wonderful day all


----------



## Vince_UK

I went to the Docs yesterday to have my bloods take only to get there and discover I had the wrong day lol
So, will go Wednesday. Had it in my iOS diary also. 
Brain not engaged at the moment.


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> We are all good. Being slightly mental as in the process of buying a new house/selling ours so I am attempting to keep it looking like a showhome whilst having 2 kids under 5!
> 
> Little one is improving day by day, has reflux and isn’t a fan of sleep but otherwise is a smiley little monkey. My bigger monkey is also doing great, learning how to ride a bike without stabilisers at the moment.
> 
> Hope all is good with you?


Great to get a update and hear how well you are doing, how on earth do you manage your home being a show home wjth two young kids, no sleep and the rest! You are amazing! I hope the selling and buying goes smoothly and well done for your great waking number yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> I went to the Docs yesterday to have my bloods take only to get there and discover I had the wrong day lol
> So, will go Wednesday. Had it in my iOS diary also.
> Brain not engaged at the moment.


Bejng two days early is much better than two days late, blame the jet lag!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Bejng two days early is much better than two days late, blame the jet lag!


Yeah, more  feasible than old age  or a senior moment lol


----------



## Carolg

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 heart rehab assessment today excited and a little nervous.


Good luck at appointment


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Rough night with start of a cold. 6.5 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Rough night with start of a cold. 6.5 for me. Have a good day all


I hope you feel better soon and can rest today.


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> I hope you feel better soon and can rest today.


Nope NJ , I am working, but might do what I have to do then go home. We are short staffed any way, and don’t want to pass this around


----------



## New-journey

Carolg said:


> Nope NJ , I am working, but might do what I have to do then go home. We are short staffed any way, and don’t want to pass this around


Good plan!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here...my fault...

Off to spend a few days with mum and aunties.

Hope you’re OK @Lanny. Been thinking of you.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. First night for ages when I wasn't kept awake either by the heat or the rain!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Another lovely start to the day here, good job as I'm off out at half 9
@Spireite72 good luck with your appointment today!! 
Budge up please @New-journey as I'm joining you with a 5.6
Hope everyone has a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yes it is, and 7.1 tonight before tea. I am trying but not beating myself up if I have a misdemeanour. Having chicken sausages, chips (weighed out as 100 grm ) and an egg. My treat is the brown sauce and no beans. But will have berries /cream after so can’t have it all ways or should I say Won’t


I'm at the stage where after a 'diversion' I just don't worry about it Carol...once it's done that just it...it's done...press on the next day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I went to the Docs yesterday to have my bloods take only to get there and discover I had the wrong day lol
> So, will go Wednesday. Had it in my iOS diary also.
> Brain not engaged at the moment.


Made me laugh Vince...I turned up for a job the week before last...I was a day early too...had to drive back again the next day...at least yours was local...mine was a two hour drive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Rough night with start of a cold. 6.5 for me. Have a good day all


That's a good number Carol...considering you're under the weather...hope it passes soon.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.9 here...my fault...
> 
> Off to spend a few days with mum and aunties.
> 
> Hope you’re OK @Lanny. Been thinking of you.



Thanks @Bloden , no headaches now & I’m composing & typing away at normal speed now! Eye continues to get more defused & lighter red/pink!

Even changed the bed as usual yesterday without the Tom & Jerry antics: no low flying laundry baskets!


----------



## Lanny

@Spireite72 , good luck for your app. today!


----------



## Lanny

@Vince_UK , I once turned up a week late for an appointment for a scan, or something, at the hospital! I had to wait quite a bit but, eventually got called in & only realised THEN! I’d missed the appointment the previous week! I’d misplaced the letter & just remembered the date; wrong one!


----------



## Lanny

08:20 BS 9.2. still in bed & will have usual breakfast dose of 6 units Novorapid, as soon as I’ve posted this!

A very good day to you all!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> @Vince_UK , I once turned up a week late for an appointment for a scan, or something, at the hospital! I had to wait quite a bit but, eventually got called in & only realised THEN! I’d missed the appointment the previous week! I’d misplaced the letter & just remembered the date; wrong one!


Phew and I thought it ws only me lol


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, I woke around 6.30 with 3.7, so I munched a JB, closed my eyes dreaming of an HS, and woke again at 7.20.

5.7. 

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me today after a much better day yesterday, no naughty foods, took a antihistamine last night as I was wondering if being near my daughters Staffie on Sunday is what was making me feel ill rather than a cold, anyway feeling much better today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A 4.9 for me today - I like these recent low numbers


----------



## Carolg

New-journey said:


> I hope you feel better soon and can rest today.


Update NJ - went to work but have come home, so plan to go to bed with hot water bottle and bottle of water


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

4.7 for me at 6am after going to bed at 11.8 - and could feel a bad hypo creeping up so had 10g (fast acting) - at 6:45am was 3.1, corrected with 20g (fast acting), 7:30 - 2.5, after correcting with nearly 40g (30g fast and 10g slow - I think!) and testing every half hour since at noon blood still only 5.8!  At least I woke up this time before it hit. Going to be one of those days I fear. I am blaming this hot and sunny weather and hope I'm right because a return to the nightmare of night time hypos is definitely not what I want at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Update NJ - went to work but have come home, so plan to go to bed with hot water bottle and bottle of water


Aw  Get well soon Carol!


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 4.7 for me at 6am after going to bed at 11.8 - and could feel a bad hypo creeping up so had 10g (fast acting) - at 6:45am was 3.1, corrected with 20g (fast acting), 7:30 - 2.5, after correcting with nearly 40g (30g fast and 10g slow - I think!) and testing every half hour since at noon blood still only 5.8!  At least I woke up this time before it hit. Going to be one of those days I fear. I am blaming this hot and sunny weather and hope I'm right because a return to the nightmare of night time hypos is definitely not what I want at the moment


That's quite a dive in levels  I have occasional ones like that, where you end up eating vast amounts of carbs that you're not injecting for, and then waiting for the huge spike - which doesn't come! How can that happen? Sometimes very difficult to fathom diabetes  I hope your levels settle down to something more stable soon  Have you reduced the tresiba?


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Tresiba reduced by 4 units in last 2/3 weeks and Novorapid ratios all reduced too - I know the heat causes this with me but was a bit unexpected from 11.8!  So frustrating but then again has happened before, cleared up with no logical excuse just playing around with the doses  Diabetes certainly not an understandable science with me anyway


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.8
At 4 am.
Phone calls.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Know the best and highest choices for health
and more often choose those things.
- Mary Anne Radmacher_


----------



## Lanny

Don’t have much time this morning! 03:50 BS 7.4. Only because it’s so early, I suspect! Off at 04:50 for early flight to Manchester to see my sister before she passes! Will be a long day as, I’ll be flying back later this evening! Don’t really want to eat yet but, having some steam veg rice & tea with usual 6 units Novorapid! Better eat it quick! Good morning all!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Don’t have much time this morning! 03:50 BS 7.4. Only because it’s so early, I suspect! Off at 04:50 for early flight to Manchester to see my sister before she passes! Will be a long day as, I’ll be flying back later this evening! Don’t really want to eat yet but, having some steam veg rice & tea with usual 6 units Novorapid! Better eat it quick! Good morning all!


Safe journey Lanny


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 4 am.
> Phone calls.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Know the best and highest choices for health
> and more often choose those things.
> - Mary Anne Radmacher_


And I thought I was up early Vince...are you still on Shanghai time?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> And I thought I was up early Vince...are you still on Shanghai time?


Yup lol
Wake up,get up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yup lol
> Wake up,get up.


Same here Vince...I never seem able to be able to have a lie in nowadays


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early this morning...no work planned nothing pressing to do like @Vince  once awake that's it I'm up...woke to a 6.0 this morning...my waking numbers are slightly higher whereas my daytime figures are usually 4's & 5's...will concentrate on those for now


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Don’t have much time this morning! 03:50 BS 7.4. Only because it’s so early, I suspect! Off at 04:50 for early flight to Manchester to see my sister before she passes! Will be a long day as, I’ll be flying back later this evening! Don’t really want to eat yet but, having some steam veg rice & tea with usual 6 units Novorapid! Better eat it quick! Good morning all!


Thinking of you and your family, @Lanny {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today. Bites have healed and walking better, but only to local shops - so frustrating!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 this morning


Good numbers there Spireite… wondering how long before your HCP's begin to reduce the Metformin...well done.


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Good numbers there Spireite… wondering how long before your HCP's begin to reduce the Metformin...well done.


Thank you,Going to look at Metformin at my review on 2nd of July.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Thank you,Going to look at Metformin at my review on 2nd of July.


Fantastic work getting off insulin Spireite…try to have a good read up on metformin before your review if you can...whilst it doesn't lower our BG's per se it certainly does help...it has other benefits too...I did stop mine but over a period of around a year...slowly one by one...have a discussion on the merits of Metformin at your review...and how you would like to reduce it if you feel you're at the right stage to do so...I feel it always good to be involved in decisions surrounding our treatment as far as we can be.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.0 for me this morning, but probably due to porridge with some honey last night. Feel better today, still cough but no razor blade in throat this morning.and slept from 10 till 7
Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 8.0 for me this morning, but probably due to porridge with some honey last night. Feel better today, still cough but no razor blade in throat this morning.and slept from 10 till 7
> Have a good day all


Thank goodness for that Carol...hope you're not going to work today...so important to wait until you feel really on the mend...a good bowl of hearty soup...feet up...even with the 9 hours last night...plenty of rest still needed....relieved to hear you are feeling a little better.


----------



## Carolg

Oh bubbsie, are you telepathic. I am sitting with coffee in bed, contemplating work and thinking I could go in if I keep myself isolated from others.i think it’s a virus that has been lurking in other areas, hits hard and goes quickly. I have been lucky methinks. Did the right thing coming home yesterday definitely.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying but normal (for me anyway) 9.8 today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Its a beautiful morning here, hardly a cloud in the sky. I’ve got fasting blood tests tomorrow at 9.00, the usual panoply of this and that checking up on my various deficiencies and diseases, which will probably include anaemia after the nurse has finished. I’ll get there on the wheelchair, but I should get my road going scooter soon if Motability get their act together.

In the meantime, I woke up with a BG of 5.6. That’ll do. It’s a sensor change day today. Only one left after that, so more shopping....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> Don’t have much time this morning! 03:50 BS 7.4. Only because it’s so early, I suspect! Off at 04:50 for early flight to Manchester to see my sister before she passes! Will be a long day as, I’ll be flying back later this evening! Don’t really want to eat yet but, having some steam veg rice & tea with usual 6 units Novorapid! Better eat it quick! Good morning all!



Hope your travelling goes easily Lanny, your BGs leave you alone and allow you concentrate on spending time with your sister. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Don't have a clue what I've done but since Monday night I've had a niggling short sharp burst of pain in my left leg when I stand up, was in my ankle all the way up to my knee, now just seems to be the back of my knee 
Another beautiful looking day here but seems I may be stuck in this week with folk placing orders and others making deals 
Anyways its a 5.7 for me today 
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh bubbsie, are you telepathic. I am sitting with coffee in bed, contemplating work and thinking I could go in if I keep myself isolated from others.i think it’s a virus that has been lurking in other areas, hits hard and goes quickly. I have been lucky methinks. Did the right thing coming home yesterday definitely.


Carol do yourself & your colleagues a favour stay at home...we do often get back to work before we're ready...to our detriment...have another day of rest & recuperation...you need it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

8.7 for me today. Fairly bright start here, sun is trying to shine.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Just had a 'your sensor expires in 3 hours' from my Libre. I'll miss it when it's gone, back to finger jabbing for me for a bit.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Don't have a clue what I've done but since Monday night I've had a niggling short sharp burst of pain in my left leg when I stand up, was in my ankle all the way up to my knee, now just seems to be the back of my knee
> Another beautiful looking day here but seems I may be stuck in this week with folk placing orders and others making deals
> Anyways its a 5.7 for me today
> Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


Sounds like you've pulled something Kaylz...try to rest that leg...have you any ibuprofen...might be good if it is swollen or inflamed...it started off grey & cold here but the sun is out now...so the day is looking better already.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds like you've pulled something Kaylz...try to rest that leg...have you any ibuprofen...might be good if it is swollen or inflamed...it started off grey & cold here but the sun is out now...so the day is looking better already.


Yeah I know but don't know when or what doing! haha, doesn't seem to be swollen at all, I'll leave off the pills for now lol, glad that its brightened up for you  xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

3.9 this am for me and thought I was high as I had a splitting headache - this weather and my diabetes


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 3.9 this am for me and thought I was high as I had a splitting headache - this weather and my diabetes


Hope you get some respite from it soon Shiv.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 8.0 for me this morning, but probably due to porridge with some honey last night. Feel better today, still cough but no razor blade in throat this morning.and slept from 10 till 7
> Have a good day all


Need you well for Newcastle Carol... Take care


----------



## Carolg

Am off another day Vince, so will be raring to follow those breadcrumbs, and have a wee shopping trip as well. Thanks


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Am off another day Vince, so will be raring to follow those breadcrumbs, and have a wee shopping trip as well. Thanks


Wee shopping trip?
I have yet to meet any lady who has a "wee shopping trip". 
The definition of "wee" is relative


----------



## Carolg

Well what can I say... will have my bag of coin with me to in case those English shopkeepers won’t take my Scottish notes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Well what can I say... will have my bag of coin with me to in case those English shopkeepers won’t take my Scottish notes.


OOOHHHH they will lol


----------



## Bubbsie

What a sexist comment I thought...I was about to complaint until I accepted that it is absolutely spot on Vince...true...accurate in my instance...what's the point of shopping if you have to restrict yourself...you know far too much Vincent S.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Am off another day Vince, so will be raring to follow those breadcrumbs, and have a wee shopping trip as well. Thanks


I hope he sets a good example Carol...and those are low carb breadcrumbs.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> What a sexist comment I thought...I was about to complaint until I accepted that it is absolutely spot on Vince...true...accurate in my instance...what's the point of shopping if you have to restrict yourself...you know far too much Vincent S.


My poor wallet has been on the receiving end of many a traumatic "wee shopping trip".


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My poor wallet has been on the receiving end of many a traumatic "wee shopping trip".


OOh pleased to hear that Vince...if I make it to Newcastle on the day (still not sure of our plans yet)...will your poor wallet be available...or is it empty now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OOh pleased to hear that Vince...if I make it to Newcastle on the day (still not sure of our plans yet)...will your poor wallet be available...or is it empty now.


It is totally devoid of any contents.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> It is totally devoid of any contents.


I'm not surprised after you've been so busy buying all that psyllium...soya flour...low carb baking stuff...how selfish are you?


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I hope he sets a good example Carol...and those are low carb breadcrumbs.


No, sod the low carb that day, pecking up the breadcrumbs will give us exercise


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> It is totally devoid of any contents.


I am sure you will fill it up before then, at least for your meal


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I am sure you will fill it up before then, at least for your meal


Good point Carol...otherwise it's the washing up for him...or just a slice of bread & dripping...which no doubt nowadays will be considered a 'speciality' and may cost a fortune


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good point Carol...otherwise it's the washing up for him...or just a slice of bread & dripping...which no doubt nowadays will be considered a 'speciality' and may cost a fortune


Yuk


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me today after another bad day,  son came in with cookies and I ate two.  I need to get my mojo back, that is three times in the last week I have eaten sugary stuff.


----------



## Edgar

8.0 this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I am sure you will fill it up before then, at least for your meal


Traumatised now. 
My wallet that is.


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> 8.0 this morning


Just wondering how your BG levels are during the day Edgar?


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just checked my levels and I get a 5.5 after litres of coffee but a very low carb brekkie earlier.


Carolg said:


> No, sod the low carb that day, pecking up the breadcrumbs will give us exercise


I nominate this for the POST OF THE YEAR 2018 award...


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. a 5.7 today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 for me today.


----------



## Heath o

Woke to 8.7 went for 5.5k jog and 7.3 when got back


----------



## Brando77

Half a century 5.0....lowest ever.


----------



## Wirrallass

Brando77 said:


> Half a century 5.0....lowest ever.


Excellent Brando, numbers like this give the feel good factor don't they ~ Keep up the good work.
WL


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for all your kind wishes & support! Just back & shattered! Saw sister & she was very pleased to see us! Going to bed & will catch up tomorrow: lateish!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 6.3
At 4.0 am.
Taken when up
Higher again than I would prefer but..........
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Age is an issue of mind over matter.
If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.
- Mark Twain_


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 4.0 am.
> Taken when up
> Higher again than I would prefer but..........
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Age is an issue of mind over matter.
> If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.
> - Mark Twain_


Mine are a little higher than usual Vince...but come down nicely throughout the day...I'm focusing on overall numbers... I think sometimes we place too much emphasis on our waking figures.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up early about to get ready for work...off to London this morning so the joys of the A1 (M) & the M25...trying to wake myself up with a coffee...think I may need more...woke to a 5.4


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Mine are a little higher than usual Vince...but come down nicely throughout the day...I'm focusing on overall numbers... I think sometimes we place too much emphasis on our waking figures.


Mine are lower through the day for sure so would tend to agree Bubbsie


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning my fellow low carb warriors 4.6 again today and my first rehab class at 11.00 today can’t wait to get started. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mine are lower through the day for sure so would tend to agree Bubbsie


Yesterday I started off on a 6.0..yesterday seems a long way away now...went down to the low 5's...an average of 5.3 for the day...the day before managed to get down in the 4's...good consistent numbers throughout the day...I'm focusing on those.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning my fellow low carb warriors 4.6 again today and my first rehab class at 11.00 today can’t wait to get started. Have a great day everyone


Good luck Spireite


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Spireite


Thank you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

7.6 for me this morning.slept all night and apart from itsy bitsy cough,and sniffle, feeling fine


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  
Yet another beautiful sunny day 
5.9 for me this morning 
Hope all you lovelies have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here after overtreating a gardening hypo yesterday evening. I really should know better, it's not the first time, or even the twentieth! (I'll just get my dunces cap and retire quietly to a corner.)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## grainger

Morning - 8.1 and finally have settling levels - single figures all day yesterday . Have a great day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today.


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.4 for me this morning. Am happy with that after a couple of days of being under the weather.. i find i tend to comfort eat when I am not well so the diet hasn't been exactly to plan. Back at work today and back to trying to keep some control


----------



## Lanny

Just got up & haven’t read any posts yet! 12:14 BS 9.1! Surprised as I was expecting higher! 

Yesterday BS was in the 12’s all day, apart from waking! I ate carbs all day as airport food is a carb fest! One of my other brothers gave us hotdogs for a 2nd. breakfast at his house in Manchester before going to see my sister at the hospice! Despite my trying to prepare myself, it was shocking to see her like that! I couldn’t be my usual self & didn’t talk much! I think she understood because we’d both taken our turns/shifts taking care of, admistrating pain meds really, to my dying mum in 2015! Words are inadequate but, your presence is everything! She kept chatting to my brother, who carried the conversation, & kept a tight hold of my hand! I managed to stave off the tears until afterwards when leaving! Then Italian pasta for lunch at another sister’s house & a wee nap before going back to the airport! Expected rush hour traffic on every other lane/motorways but ours & we were 2 hours early!  We kept remarking on it! Ate Burger King at the airport to round off a carb day I’ll write off & foget about! Having done 2 deathbed journeys now, mum’s with dropping BS the whole way & this one with 12’s all day; this one was less worry!

Thanks for all your thoughts & wishes: maybe something to do with no rush hour jam for us?  Will have insulin now, get up & cook breakfast! Then, catch up!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.9 at 8 am after going to bed at 8.4 at 11:15pm and awakening at 2am with a hypo so bad didn't test till had some JBs and glucose sweets into me and then 2.3 at 2:45; couldn't get it up above 5 until 8am - this great weather, exams and work pressure all contributing me thinks and the worst thing about it I am not even getting to experience the strange phenomenon in Ireland at the moment - more than a week of sunshine and heat


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Lanny said:


> Just got up & haven’t read any posts yet! 12:14 BS 9.1! Surprised as I was expecting higher!
> 
> Yesterday BS was in the 12’s all day, apart from waking! I ate carbs all day as airport food is a carb fest! One of my other brothers gave us hotdogs for a 2nd. breakfast at his house in Manchester before going to see my sister at the hospice! Despite my trying to prepare myself, it was shocking to see her like that! I couldn’t be my usual self & didn’t talk much! I think she understood because we’d both taken our turns/shifts taking care of, admistrating pain meds really, to my dying mum in 2015! Words are inadequate but, your presence is everything! She kept chatting to my brother, who carried the conversation, & kept a tight hold of my hand! I managed to stave off the tears until afterwards when leaving! Then Italian pasta for lunch at another sister’s house & a wee nap before going back to the airport! Expected rush hour traffic on every other lane/motorways but ours & we were 2 hours early!  We kept remarking on it! Ate Burger King at the airport to round off a carb day I’ll write off & foget about! Having done 2 deathbed journeys now, mum’s with dropping BS the whole way & this one with 12’s all day; this one was less worry!
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts & wishes: maybe something to do with no rush hour jam for us?  Will have insulin now, get up & cook breakfast! Then, catch up!
> 
> Good morning everyone!



Thoughts with you Lanny at this difficult time


----------



## Spireite72

You have been through a lot @Lanny take your time. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 7.6 for me this morning.slept all night and apart from itsy bitsy cough,and sniffle, feeling fine


Good news Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just got up & haven’t read any posts yet! 12:14 BS 9.1! Surprised as I was expecting higher!
> 
> Yesterday BS was in the 12’s all day, apart from waking! I ate carbs all day as airport food is a carb fest! One of my other brothers gave us hotdogs for a 2nd. breakfast at his house in Manchester before going to see my sister at the hospice! Despite my trying to prepare myself, it was shocking to see her like that! I couldn’t be my usual self & didn’t talk much! I think she understood because we’d both taken our turns/shifts taking care of, admistrating pain meds really, to my dying mum in 2015! Words are inadequate but, your presence is everything! She kept chatting to my brother, who carried the conversation, & kept a tight hold of my hand! I managed to stave off the tears until afterwards when leaving! Then Italian pasta for lunch at another sister’s house & a wee nap before going back to the airport! Expected rush hour traffic on every other lane/motorways but ours & we were 2 hours early!  We kept remarking on it! Ate Burger King at the airport to round off a carb day I’ll write off & foget about! Having done 2 deathbed journeys now, mum’s with dropping BS the whole way & this one with 12’s all day; this one was less worry!
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts & wishes: maybe something to do with no rush hour jam for us?  Will have insulin now, get up & cook breakfast! Then, catch up!
> 
> Good morning everyone!


I was thinking about you yesterday Lanny...what's important is that you were there with her and I have no doubt that was a great comfort to her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning. Am happy with that after a couple of days of being under the weather.. i find i tend to comfort eat when I am not well so the diet hasn't been exactly to plan. Back at work today and back to trying to keep some control


When we're poorly Emma we have to prioritise getting well...I wouldn't worry about a couple of days of comforting food you need to keep up your stamina.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> When we're poorly Emma we have to prioritise getting well...I wouldn't worry about a couple of days of comforting food you need to keep up your stamina.


It’s hard Emma when you are not well. My head kept thinking what did I want and my body just said what the heck. Hope you are better today.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Good news Carol.


Better today, but shattered now I am home. Thank crunchie it’s friday tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> F - 2.7
> S - 3.6
> S - 5.8
> M - 4.7
> T - 8.7
> W - 6.6
> T - 7.3
> Not a bad week, 7 day average 5.6




5.6 is excellent Benny 
Good to see someone responding in accordance with the title of this Thread.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Had one of those nights, brain working overtime so awake a few times You know what I mean 
Codefree say 6.3
At 2.30am. first time awake 
Then
A 6.1 at 5.40 am.

Chinese arrive at lunchtime, Oh Joy!

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer
but wish we didn't.
- Erica Jong_


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3.....I'm on Metformin so best not to tickle me.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning a very wet and miserable start here in Derbyshire but a consistent 4.6 for me. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning from Normandy, 5.9 and pleased with that after guessing carbs with a work dinner last night. I had no idea what was on my plate but it worked!
Have a good Friday.


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me. Food choices not so good last night


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Got up to a dull start but its already brightening up nicely 
5.5 for me this morning
Oh while I'm here I know there's a few that travel, anyone know the best place to get a small travel mug?
Anyways hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, snap, @New-journey!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Had one of those nights, brain working overtime so awake a few times You know what I mean
> Codefree say 6.3
> At 2.30am. first time awake
> Then
> A 6.1 at 5.40 am.
> 
> Chinese arrive at lunchtime, Oh Joy!
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer
> but wish we didn't.
> - Erica Jong_


Ooh dear Vince hope you can get an hour's snooze or so before the great arrival!.


----------



## Bubbsie

M


New-journey said:


> Good morning from Normandy, 5.9 and pleased with that after guessing carbs with a work dinner last night. I had no idea what was on my plate but it worked!
> Have a good Friday.


Made me laugh NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> Tickle Me 6.3.....I'm on Metformin so best not to tickle me.


.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...went out to work last night & scraped home around 01:30...with follow up calls to do finally got to bed around 3am...waking up slowly with coffee...it tastes so good...up to a 5.8...despite scoffing some mini Kitkats right before bed...lucky.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I was 7.2 this morning, probably due to a slight miscalculation on an entirely home made chicken curry. Not the end of the world, though, is it? 

Nice curry, anyway.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> Got up to a dull start but its already brightening up nicely
> 5.5 for me this morning
> Oh while I'm here I know there's a few that travel, anyone know the best place to get a small travel mug?
> Anyways hope you all have lovely day!!  xx


Same here Kaylz...brightening up...you can get those travel mugs practically anywhere.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning from Normandy, 5.9 and pleased with that after guessing carbs with a work dinner last night. I had no idea what was on my plate but it worked!
> Have a good Friday.


Its gone so quickly NJ...home tomorrow?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Same here Kaylz...brightening up...you can get those travel mugs practically anywhere.


Looked on Ebay, the ones I like the look of are from China!! Would be pushing it to be here in time  lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today along with a stinking cold, that I didn't have when I went to bed last night.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

11.3 this am - no happy medium for me!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> M
> 
> Made me laugh NJ


It was very artistic, looked like a painting but no way to work out the ingredients!


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I went to the Docs yesterday to have my bloods take only to get there and discover I had the wrong day lol
> So, will go Wednesday. Had it in my iOS diary also.
> Brain not engaged at the moment.


Didn't you say olive and Avocado was brain food Mr vince,lol)


----------



## Heath o

7.6 for me


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Didn't you say olive and Avocado was brain food Mr vince,lol)


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## grainger

Morning all . 4.6 today. Slightly low but feeling so much better being in single figures


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Didn't you say olive and Avocado was brain food Mr vince,lol)


I owe you Heath my man. Brain food yes, fat finger food. No


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 for me today along with a stinking cold, that I didn't have when I went to bed last night.


That happened to me though razor blade throat before bed and awful in morning. On plus side didn’t last too long.hope you feel better soon


----------



## Brando77

New-journey said:


> Good morning from Normandy, 5.9 and pleased with that after guessing carbs with a work dinner last night. I had no idea what was on my plate but it worked!
> Have a good Friday.


Le 5.9. Tres bien.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree gave me a 5.8 
At 2.39am
Codefree say 6
At 6.07 am. 

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_As your silence grows; your friendliness, your love grows;
your life becomes a moment-to-moment dance, a joy, a celebration.
- Osho_


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.3 and about to fly home from France, looking forward to my own cooking again.
Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8 today and the weather looks better so far so good.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.3 and about to fly home from France, looking forward to my own cooking again.
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Safe trip NJ, hope the flights on time not like the one yesterday.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Safe trip NJ, hope the flights on time not like the one yesterday.


Thanks and it is easy jet so who knows! What happened yesterday with your Chinese friends? I am sure you posted somewhere but just catching up now,


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Thanks and it is easy jet so who knows! What happened yesterday with your Chinese friends? I am sure you posted somewhere but just catching up now,


1 hour delay and then 45 mins to get through immigration and VIncey was STARVING....


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> 1 hour delay and then 45 mins to get through immigration and VIncey was STARVING....


Oh! Did Vincey find a snack?


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Oh! Did Vincey find a snack?


Vile, DISGUSTING Fride RAider chicken things and a stick iof Cheddar cheese


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep not up until after 6am...practically a lie in for me...feeling rested after a picky but relatively busy week at work...woke to a 5.6


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Duller start this morning and no sign of the sun breaking through yet, ah well lol
6.5 for me this morning 
Hope you all have a fantastic day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, dull here too. 6.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all reporting back on duty after a few days away. 6.3 this morning. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.3 here.

Drizzle?! Oh well, perfect weather for sorting out the kitchen cupboards and cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. An 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all, 6.4 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## Amigo

6.7 for me


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 6.1 today


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.7 for me, and shortly we'll be off to Barnet Medieval Festival for the day


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me


----------



## Lanny

10:18 BS 10.7.

It's another scorching day outside! Hadn't checked the eye in a few days & this morning it's barely pink so, should be back to normal soon!

Have a wonderful weekend everybody!


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8. Weekend off, wild times....library, bank, food shopping....don't wait up for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.6
At 4.38 am. 
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed 
by the things you didn't do than by the ones you did do. 
So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. 
Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.
- Mark Twain_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.4 today


----------



## Edgar

9.0 for me this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today, possibly lack of exercise due to gammy leg is starting to have an effect, so banged in an extra unit this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...relieved to see the sun trying it's best to come out...it peed down last night...had a good sleep last night...aiming to finish work today...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Dull here this morning, not sure if its supposed to brighten up as the day goes on or what lol
6.1 for me this morning
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. No Idea what I'm doing today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, very happy to be home again and can choose my own food. 5.0 for me today. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to the Olympic park at Stratford this morning to take part in the East London Bubble Rush 5k. Should be a good laugh.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

17.4 for me. Fun times. 

I went to bet at 9.3 and with more than a unit of insulin active so was worried about dropping too low and set a Temporary Basal Rate to try to keep me safe. 

Should have set an alarm.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.9 for me. Woke at 0730 totally disoriented not knowing if it was work day or what. Lurked in bed with coffee and finished my book.have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 17.4 for me. Fun times.
> 
> I went to bet at 9.3 and with more than a unit of insulin active so was worried about dropping too low and set a Temporary Basal Rate to try to keep me safe.
> 
> Should have set an alarm.


Grrr!!! Hope things are under control soon


----------



## Amigo

My dial is stuck on 6.7 but I’m happy with that especially in the stressful circumstances.
I have an urgent ultrasound on Tues and am hoping my spleen hasn’t increased any! I’m hoping to be able to go on holiday in a few months.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> My dial is stuck on 6.7 but I’m happy with that especially in the stressful circumstances.
> I have an urgent ultrasound on Tues and am hoping my spleen hasn’t increased any! I’m hoping to be able to go on holiday in a few months.


I hope the appointment goes well @Amigo


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me today. @Amigo hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.6 for me this weekend - a torrid time with hypos last while but none last night so I will take that highish figure.


----------



## Lanny

12:38 BS 10.5. A Sunday morning lie-in  for me after a late dinner! Haven't had dinner the previous 2 days & couldn't sleep last night without eat one! But, still only ate 2 meals, really, as I'd only had an oatcake with insulin to stave off the rise in the morning!

Not hungry today, yet, so, an oatcake, 6 units of Novorapid 29 units Levemir & all other meds: all usual doses. Another scorching day & my appetite seems to have lessened a lot! Is it the heat? I'm down to 72.1kilos. Official weekly weigh-in tomorrow morning!

Pooh!  To the DF throwing you a curve ball, @everydayupsanddowns!

Good luck & everything crossed for you @Amigo! 

I've had those mornings too, @Carolg, when I don't know what day it is!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.<cough> for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.5 today
At 5.28 am. 

Off to get my results this morning, fully expect it to have risen since Jan seeing as I am drug free now and have introduced more carbs into my foody stuff.


Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Everyone is wise, until he speaks.
- Irish proverb_


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5 today
> At 5.28 am.
> 
> Off to get my results this morning, fully expect it to have risen since Jan seeing as I am drug free now and have introduced more carbs into my foody stuff.
> 
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Everyone is wise, until he speaks.
> - Irish proverb_


Hope the results are good Vince  Hard to measure the quality of life improvement you've experienced over the past 6 months


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.1 today heads feeling a little stuffy think I could be getting a cold


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Hope the results are good Vince  Hard to measure the quality of life improvement you've experienced over the past 6 months


Thanks Northie, fully agree. I am a new man even more tolerable to be around . I am now convinced I have been in and out of the diabetic range for a very long time, perhaps even since my mid 30's. This has manifested itself in many  ways and contributed significantly to my irascibility and downright belligerence at times.  Many small issues I have had for years such as dry scalp have disappeared over the past 6 months, really rather amazing. Docs have been treating the symptoms and not  the root cause, diabetes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...tired today...thankfully the sun is shining looks like it's going to be a beautiful day...woke to a 5.7


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7.9 for me. Woke at 0730 totally disoriented not knowing if it was work day or what. Lurked in bed with coffee and finished my book.have a good day all


Just like I do most days Carol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5 today
> At 5.28 am.
> 
> Off to get my results this morning, fully expect it to have risen since Jan seeing as I am drug free now and have introduced more carbs into my foody stuff.
> 
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Everyone is wise, until he speaks.
> - Irish proverb_


Vince you'll be fine...likely done better than you... think overall your management is excellent...good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day.
4.9 on meter my fairly new Libre sensor says 5.0


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5 today
> At 5.28 am.
> 
> Off to get my results this morning, fully expect it to have risen since Jan seeing as I am drug free now and have introduced more carbs into my foody stuff.
> 
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Everyone is wise, until he speaks.
> - Irish proverb_


Good luck this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Another lovely day in the Red Rose county. I got put of bed today with a score of 4.6, which means I passed the HS sometime in the night on the way down. 

I’ll be a bit caffeine light today, as the coffee machine is packed out of the way of kitchen fitters with sledgehammers, and I don’t like instant coffee of any breed. So if I seem a bit out of character - grumpy, for instance - then that’s why.


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5 today
> At 5.28 am.
> 
> Off to get my results this morning, fully expect it to have risen since Jan seeing as I am drug free now and have introduced more carbs into my foody stuff.
> 
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Everyone is wise, until he speaks.
> - Irish proverb_


I hope you get great results.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Hope the results are good Vince  Hard to measure the quality of life improvement you've experienced over the past 6 months


And hard to measure the support you have been for others as well


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks Lin


Ljc said:


> I hope you get great results.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good luck this morning.


Thanks Carol


----------



## Carolg

good morning. 8.0 for me this morning. Wrote my food diary for yesterday, and can see why. Had slice of toast last night and carb higher, veg low Day yesterday. Didn’t eat enough at all. And it’s so easy to lose focus. 
Have a nice day all and hope everyone who has sniffles, coughs ets clear up quickly. Look after yourself all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. These morning numbers really do frustrate me at times but I'm guessing its something that I've got to live with.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here. My own fault, there wasn't quite enough Levemir left in the pen and I couldn't be bothered to go all the way downstairs again for another 1.5 units.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.3 and still waking up after a very long sleep, could do with a day off but not for me. 
Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Libre said 5.4 on waking and blood 5.5 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Northie, fully agree. I am a new man even more tolerable to be around . I am now convinced I have been in and out of the diabetic range for a very long time, perhaps even since my mid 30's. This has manifested itself in many  ways and contributed significantly to my irascibility and downright belligerence at times.  Many small issues I have had for years such as dry scalp have disappeared over the past 6 months, really rather amazing. Docs have been treating the symptoms and not  the root cause, diabetes.


Good luck Vince, sure you will get a good result today but reading this you are winning all the time. So shocking all the health issues you have endured before diagnose, sure you feel great relief.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.


----------



## Lanny

08:05 BS 9.1. That’s earlier for me, recently! Haven’t done an official Monday morning weigh-in in a while: 72.7kilos. It’s grey & much cooler this morning.

Good luck for your results @Vince_UK!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.4 this am here


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.4 for me.. probably the black forest cake yesterday evening


----------



## Amigo

6.9 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning and a horrible cold which means I cannot do my last of the couch to 5k sessions today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good luck from me too, @Vince_UK !

A 5.5 for me today - I've realised now that a late night coffee and snack don't do my numbers any good...Must.Not.Give.In. to temptation...


----------



## Pine Marten

...of course, St Oscar Wilde said that the only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it...


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> ...of course, St Oscar Wilde said that the only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it...


I love Oscar Wilde's  writings...despite being claimed by the English he had that Irish logic I love & had the benefit of myself...my mother was a Dubliner PM.


----------



## Pine Marten

Can't wait for Rupert Everett's film 'The Happy Prince' coming out in a few days!


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Can't wait for Rupert Everett's film 'The Happy Prince' coming out in a few days!


Oh okay that's news to me PM...will have a look for that...just looked it up...I will make sure I see it as soon as it's released...he was treated shamefully.


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2.....Sunday beer watching a band? Methinks that was it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> ...of course, St Oscar Wilde said that the only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it...


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 this morning and a horrible cold which means I cannot do my last of the couch to 5k sessions today.


Aw, that's a shame  I hope you recover soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today. I had a corker of a hypo yesterday evening  I was 3.8 before evening meal, so I had a quick jelly baby to raise levels a bit so I wouldn't go hypo during meal. Two hours after eating I was 7.9. An hour later I suddenly felt some very severe hypo symptoms, including pins nad needles in my hands, which I very rarely experience - tested at 2.4  I shovelled down 5 jelly babies, followed by half a bar of ordinary chocolate, knowing all the time I was probably massively over-treating things. Eventually, I felt better and tested again an hour later, expecting a huge spike - it was 6.1  Levels must have been dropping like a brick!  Clearly I got the treatment just right!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today. I had a corker of a hypo yesterday evening  I was 3.8 before evening meal, so I had a quick jelly baby to raise levels a bit so I wouldn't go hypo during meal. Two hours after eating I was 7.9. An hour later I suddenly felt some very severe hypo symptoms, including pins nad needles in my hands, which I very rarely experience - tested at 2.4  I shovelled down 5 jelly babies, followed by half a bar of ordinary chocolate, knowing all the time I was probably massively over-treating things. Eventually, I felt better and tested again an hour later, expecting a huge spike - it was 6.1  Levels must have been dropping like a brick!  Clearly I got the treatment just right!


Sorry you had a bad day yesterday Northie seems to be over with now


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.9
At 5.22 am. 

First coffee.
Off to Beamish with my Orientals today.I love that place.

Take care everyone and have a great day.


_If we want our children to value education,
then we must show our appreciation for knowledge.
- Brad Sherman_


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At 5.22 am.
> 
> First coffee.
> Off to Beamish with my Orientals today.I love that place.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> 
> _If we want our children to value education,
> then we must show our appreciation for knowledge.
> - Brad Sherman_


Snap Vince the same here...I woke to a 5.9 but I didn't have fish & chips yesterday...am I envious?...yes of course.


----------



## Edgar

6.6 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Edgar said:


> 6.6 this morning


Looking good @Edgar


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.7 and had a snack before bed.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.2 second rehab class today can’t wait just wish weather was a little better.


----------



## Robin

Snap, Edgar, 6.6 for me too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning campers. A 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Got a real fright this morning, BG 1.8 but had instant urge to retest, and found 8.7. Knew I was feeling ok and wouldn’t have been if first figure was correct. Retested to check and round about the same. 
I obviously don’t tolerate wholemeal seeded bread at night, not the scrape of marmalade. Both going to bin today. Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

07:26 BS 8.3. My best figure in a while!  This is more like it! Eye is back to normal this morning & I can't see any hint of red, or pink, at all, yay! 

It's much cooler today & I even whacked the heater on for 30 mins when I woke up cold! 

Don't fancy any breakfast yet & will try & snooze a bit so, no insulin yet either unless, I can't get back to sleep!

A VERY good morning to you all!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.8 here.

Bloomin eck, Northerner!  Well done for not over-treating.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me. Gardening hypo yesterday despite having a nature valley protein bar before starting. Digging out snowberry is hard work.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

11.5 this am - heat and sun gone so back to drawing board now for insulin readjustments - sigh...........


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.4 after making the wrong decision to treat a 4.8 during the night. Another eye hospital appointment this morning, I hope that nothing has worsened in the last week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.2 second rehab class today can’t wait just wish weather was a little better.


Good luck Spireite with the appointment...you won't worry about the weather when they get you on that treadmill?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.7 and had a snack before bed.
> Have a wonderful day all.


You devil you


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At 5.22 am.
> 
> First coffee.
> Off to Beamish with my Orientals today.I love that place.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> 
> _If we want our children to value education,
> then we must show our appreciation for knowledge.
> - Brad Sherman_


Off to London later this afternoon...Woolwich (again)… not quite as picturesque as Beamish...but perhaps your Chinese visitors would like to try a trip on the Woolwich Ferry Vince?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Got a real fright this morning, BG 1.8 but had instant urge to retest, and found 8.7. Knew I was feeling ok and wouldn’t have been if first figure was correct. Retested to check and round about the same.
> I obviously don’t tolerate wholemeal seeded bread at night, not the scrape of marmalade. Both going to bin today. Have a good day all


Phew...scary Carol...I've done the same with the remains of the Easter Eggs...in the bin...what a waste but that saved me from myself.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 9.4 after making the wrong decision to treat a 4.8 during the night. Another eye hospital appointment this morning, I hope that nothing has worsened in the last week.


Hope it's a good appointment for you Amanda


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 07:26 BS 8.3. My best figure in a while!  This is more like it! Eye is back to normal this morning & I can't see any hint of red, or pink, at all, yay!
> 
> It's much cooler today & I even whacked the heater on for 30 mins when I woke up cold!
> 
> Don't fancy any breakfast yet & will try & snooze a bit so, no insulin yet either unless, I can't get back to sleep!
> 
> A VERY good morning to you all!


I cant believe you've had the heater on this time of the year Lanny...although having said that it's definitely has a nip in the air here...so may be wearing a coat to work later...hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> And hard to measure the support you have been for others as well


Well said carol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 9.2 for me today and full of cold


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> I cant believe you've had the heater on this time of the year Lanny...although having said that it's definitely has a nip in the air here...so may be wearing a coat to work later...hope you managed to get some sleep.



I woke up freezing & sneezing! Whey hey!  That rhymes! So, on for a short blast! Dozed until 09:30 & ate breakfast! Just had Lunchtime meds, a tad early, & off to snooze again! I just feel tired & internally cold today but, my BS has shot up to over 13! Not hypo! Maybe I'm coming down with something?


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> I woke up freezing & sneezing! Whey hey!  That rhymes! So, on for a short blast! Dozed until 09:30 & ate breakfast! Just had Lunchtime meds, a tad early, & off to snooze again! I just feel tired & internally cold today but, my BS has shot up to over 13! Not hypo! Maybe I'm coming down with something?


Sounds like you could be Lanny...or possibly you haven't had enough sleep...plus you will have your sister on your mind...then the travel to the UK...so in all honesty maybe it's not so surprising you're not feeling tip top today...hopefully it will settle down after some rest...and if you can a little relaxation.


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.7 for me this morning. i'll take it.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Bubbsie


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today and full of cold


Oh no! Get well soon Lucy


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today and full of cold


Blimey Lucy you could do without that...hope it is just one of those quick summer colds...and it passes quickly


----------



## Martin9

Codefree said 5.8 this am..


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> I woke up freezing & sneezing! Whey hey!  That rhymes! So, on for a short blast! Dozed until 09:30 & ate breakfast! Just had Lunchtime meds, a tad early, & off to snooze again! I just feel tired & internally cold today but, my BS has shot up to over 13! Not hypo! Maybe I'm coming down with something?


When I had the coldy virus I had a day Lanny that I couldn’t get warm at all. Take care


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> When I had the coldy virus I had a day Lanny that I couldn’t get warm at all. Take care



Thanks, @Carolg! I've been coughing & I've wrapped myself up in a quilt in bed!


----------



## Brando77

Bubbsie said:


> Off to London later this afternoon...Woolwich (again)… not quite as picturesque as Beamish...but perhaps your Chinese visitors would like to try a trip on the Woolwich Ferry Vince?


Fantastique. Woolwich twinned with St Tropez. Lucky you, give my homies a wave from the ferry


----------



## Brando77

7.0....mind, it was at 4am, must make a difference when the Dawn Phenomenon posse are still out clubbing?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Off to London later this afternoon...Woolwich (again)… not quite as picturesque as Beamish...but perhaps your Chinese visitors would like to try a trip on the Woolwich Ferry Vince?


The answer to my prayer


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I’ve not read any posts yet, will catch up later.
Hope you all have a good day
4.7 Both meter and Libre are in total agreement


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The answer to my prayer


I forgot to mention its free


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...home from work last night around 8:30pm...hadn't eaten all day...off to bed at 11:30pm...couldn't sleep...wide awake at 4am...rearranging my clinic appointment this morning...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. First appointment at new surgery later, wish me luck!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today. First appointment at new surgery later, wish me luck!


Good luck Northie, sure everything will be fine


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.
Codefree say 5.7
At 5.00 am. 
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Faith is the bird that feels the light
and sings when the dawn is still dark.
- Rabindranath Tagore_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 today very tired this morning spend most of yesterday evening and night at A&E not me for a change my mother-in-law she’s ok we think needs a few more tests suspected heart attack but heart is ok.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning disappointed 9.1 for me, but today is another day


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 today very tired this morning spend most of yesterday evening and night at A&E not me for a change my mother-in-law she’s ok we think needs a few more tests suspected heart attack but heart is ok.


Sorry to hear that Spireite… hope she's comfortable & the news is positive for you this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning disappointed 9.1 for me, but today is another day


It is Carol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 today very tired this morning spend most of yesterday evening and night at A&E not me for a change my mother-in-law she’s ok we think needs a few more tests suspected heart attack but heart is ok.


Hope she is ok, stressful for you and your family


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Dawn Phenomenon, where have you gone?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks, haven't been around the last couple of days, and wont be so hope everyone is as well as can be
6.5 for me this morning 
Have a nice day folks x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks, haven't been around the last couple of days, and wont be so hope everyone is as well as can be
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Have a nice day folks x


Hope you are ok Kaylz


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 for me.

Welcomed another Type 1 to the family last night - my cousin emailed to say his wife has been diagnosed (she’s in her 30s) - so now there are 3 of us! 

Hope the eye tests go well, Northie and AJ.
Hope your MIL is out of hozzie ASAP, Spireite.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks, haven't been around the last couple of days, and wont be so hope everyone is as well as can be
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Have a nice day folks x


Hope all is OK with you @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.9 for me.
> 
> Welcomed another Type 1 to the family last night - my cousin emailed to say his wife has been diagnosed (she’s in her 30s) - so now there are 3 of us!
> 
> Hope the eye tests go well, Northie and AJ.
> Hope your MIL is out of hozzie ASAP, Spireite.


You'll be able to start your own pressure group soon! Hope she is coping well with the diagnosis


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me. More gardening for me today. Good job I got a decent stash of Nature Valley bars in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grainger

Morning. 4.6 for me. Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today. First appointment at new surgery later, wish me luck!


Good luck at your new surgery.
A 9.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Martin9

5.7 this am but not a fasting level, woke up @3am, starving, had a cup of tea and a kitkat  after my day of fasting yesterday.. so not bad after that oopsie


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Morning. 4.6 for me. Hope everyone has a great day x


You must be so happy your waking numbers have come down so much, great accomplishment with everything you are doing! I hope the move is going well.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.5 and hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today. First appointment at new surgery later, wish me luck!


Good luck .


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.2 for me this morning. Feeling a little anxious and very frustrated this morning. Despite 5 weeks of relatively good control and average blood sugars of 7.9 over that time I have another abscess. I have already had two operations this year, 5 in the last two years, and I really can't afford another one.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> 5.7 this am but not a fasting level, woke up @3am, starving, had a cup of tea and a kitkat  after my day of fasting yesterday.. so not bad after that oopsie


Good numbers Martin...the occasional KitKat won't do you any great harm...I often used to have one to ward off the dreaded DP.


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 8.2 for me this morning. Feeling a little anxious and very frustrated this morning. Despite 5 weeks of relatively good control and average blood sugars of 7.9 over that time I have another abscess. I have already had two operations this year, 5 in the last two years, and I really can't afford another one.


Ouch Emma that sounds so painful...I sincerely hope that's the last of them.


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today. First appointment at new surgery later, wish me luck!


Good luck from me too, Northerner  !

A 5.3 for me today


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Another lovely day filled with the noise of drilling and hammering as the new kitchen takes shape. On this subject, my morning BG was 8.2, probably due to an inaccurate bolus for our microwaved Lasagne. The microwave is currently on the dressing table in the bedroom.At least the fridge is still in the kitchen area, so the tomato salad was easy enough.

Ah well, onwards and upwards. By the way, I had a slew of blood tests last week at the surgery, and apparently I’m as fit as a butcher’s dog. So much for blood tests, and don’t for gods sake tell the DWP.


----------



## Emma Lowery

@mikeyB perhaps lasagne causes a waking of 8.2.. I had exactly the same and lasagne last night


----------



## mikeyB

Maybe they should put a label on the box. Or start a competition - if you can wake lower than 8.2, you get your next one free


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.4 this am


----------



## Lanny

11:51 BS 7.1. Yay!  Waking numbers are still coming down!

Had a long but, semi-uncomfortable sleep last night! My throat felt fiery throughout! Was expecting a higher number on eaking! Still woke up a little cold & on the usual trip to the bathroom, I started sneezing! Went back to bed & have heater on for 15mins. Took my usual lunchtime meds & 8 units Novorapid, +2 for cold, & cooking breakfast! My throat & breathing feels better now that I’m upright as often hapens as almost all my colds are complicated with asthma! At the peak of some colds I have to sleep upright to breathe!

Oops, have to keep an eye on the watch as breakkie is in danger of burning!

A Good morning to you all!


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5. Snakes *shudder*


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5 am. 

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_In human intercourse the tragedy begins,
not when there is misunderstanding about words,
but when silence is not understood.
- Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.1 today


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.1 today


Perfect!


----------



## Edgar

10.1 this morning. Help!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...certainly a better sleep last night...although could do with more...the sun is out thank goodness...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Edgar said:


> 10.1 this morning. Help!


Did you take a reading before bed, @Edgar?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.0 for me. Grey day.cant believe it’s thursday again


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7.0 for me. Grey day.cant believe it’s thursday again


My thoughts exactly this morning Carol.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Carolg and @Northerner for your concern, I have an important appointment coming up on Tuesday that I'm rather worried and stressed about  I also don't think this place is as friendly and supportive as once was which is definitely a shame but hey ho xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps
Awful day here, dull, pouring down and have had to put the heating on!!
5.7 this morning
Have a nice day!! x


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 5.3 for me on this breezy Thursday morning via a midnight oatcake.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Martin9

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.1 today


Morning same here..5.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
Good luck with the appointment @Kaylz. Sometimes it's good to step back and have a break from the forum, but don't stay away too long, there are still plenty of friendly folk around on it!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Carolg and @Northerner for your concern, I have an important appointment coming up on Tuesday that I'm rather worried and stressed about  I also don't think this place is as friendly and supportive as once was which is definitely a shame but hey ho xx


I hope that your appointment goes well @Kaylz, I will be thinking of you {{{HUGS}}} Remember, if there are members whose posts you'd rather not read you can use the 'Ignore' option.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. After a meeting I had at work yesterday I slept a lot better last night and feel really happy at the mo. I think things are going the way that I want them too.


----------



## Emma Lowery

7.1 for me this morning, slowly coming down


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> You'll be able to start your own pressure group soon! Hope she is coping well with the diagnosis


She’s a very capable young woman and is doing OK, apparently. Thanks for your good wishes.

Morning all. 5.7 here.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. After a meeting I had at work yesterday I slept a lot better last night and feel really happy at the mo. I think things are going the way that I want them too.


Ah, that's sounding very promising Stitch  Hope everything comes to fruition!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.9 and away for a few days today. Just heard a tree is down on the train track, hope they move it by early afternoon! 
Have a wonderful day all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day.
After a difficult to shift 3.8  before bed that required lots and lots if carbs to budge it up I an very happy with this and I am amazed that for the second day  running the finger prick and scan are in total agreement


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.9 and away for a few days today. Just heard a tree is down on the train track, hope they move it by early afternoon!
> Have a wonderful day all


Enjoy your trip NJ...and if I'm about in that neck of the woods over the next few days...I'll give you a 'heads up'


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day.
> After a difficult to shift 3.8  before bed that required lots and lots if carbs to budge it up I an very happy with this and I am amazed that for the second day  the finger prick and scan are in total agreement
> View attachment 9088


Wow impressive Lin.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day.
> After a difficult to shift 3.8  before bed that required lots and lots if carbs to budge it up I an very happy with this and I am amazed that for the second day  running the finger prick and scan are in total agreement
> View attachment 9088


Oh, if only we could hold on to sensors like that forever!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.9 and away for a few days today. Just heard a tree is down on the train track, hope they move it by early afternoon!
> Have a wonderful day all


So possibly a double whammy NJ...a tree on the track...hopefully once they remove it...they won't then complain about leaves on the line.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

3.8 this am.


----------



## Spireite72

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps
> Awful day here, dull, pouring down and have had to put the heating on!!
> 5.7 this morning
> Have a nice day!! x


Hope you appointment goes well for you on Tuesday. Sorry you feel the forum isn’t as supportive as much. You have be a great help to me personally. A lot of what I’ve learned and my understanding of my diabetes and medication has come from you. I would nominate you for heroine of the month. Thank you


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today, which I am pleased about as I had a Chinese Meal out last night, but tried to be wise with my choices whilst still having things I enjoyed eating.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Carolg and @Northerner for your concern, I have an important appointment coming up on Tuesday that I'm rather worried and stressed about  I also don't think this place is as friendly and supportive as once was which is definitely a shame but hey ho xx


Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys, it's my oedema check up so very scared 


Spireite72 said:


> Hope you appointment goes well for you on Tuesday. Sorry you feel the forum isn’t as supportive as much. You have be a great help to me personally. A lot of what I’ve learned and my understanding of my diabetes and medication has come from you. I would nominate you for heroine of the month. Thank you


You made me well up a bit there!! Thank you so much you are really kind  xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, it's my oedema check up so very scared
> 
> You made me well up a bit there!! Thank you so much you are really kind  xx


Good luck.


----------



## Lanny

Good luck for your app. @Kaylz!  Everything crossed for you!

Lanny


----------



## Lanny

11:57 BS 9.9. Umm! On the rise!  So, 30 units Levemir & usaual Lunchtime meds. Thanks again to @Northerner 's advice on the thread I posted: fasting BS as a guide to basal increase! 

It was a freezing & stormy night & I put the heater on last night! This morning is wet & miserable & I'm a little like that too. 

My head cold has completely transitioned to the chest now! But, my chest is not too bad. I'm using both inhalers, everyday for prevention & one for attacks only, but, it's laboured breathing rather than full blown wheezing! It took a little time for my breathing to settle after lying down but, it did. I woke with a little laboured breathing & took my 1st. inhaler. Waiting a little bit before taking the 2nd. one!

By the speed of the transition, I can tell that this won't last long & it'll pass soon as I didn't have a head cold for long: 2 days!

My REALLY bad ones, in the past have had a long drawn out transition & even longer 2nd. chest phase! Not really a bad cold, as they can go for me!

An unenthusiastic good morning to you all: not because I don't want you all to have one but, because I'm not really feeling great!


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Carolg and @Northerner for your concern, I have an important appointment coming up on Tuesday that I'm rather worried and stressed about  I also don't think this place is as friendly and supportive as once was which is definitely a shame but hey ho xx


I always hover my finger over post reply,  and re read as the written word can come out wrong. I know if someone picks me up for spelling, I get grumped as it’s not a thing I expect to do myself to others. 
Everyone has opinions Kaylz, and maybe as I am getting older and maybe wiser in some ways, I ignore (mostly) what I don’t like, but still think the forum is friendly and supportive. My way of dealing with things on here is sometimes bash out a response then delete it. Means my head has got rid of the c@£p without offending anyone. 
I certainly have had support and hope I have offered support, so hopefully it’s just how you are feeling and this will pass.good luck with your appointment, take a big breathe and focus on calm and relaxed. Carol


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here.
> Good luck with the appointment @Kaylz. Sometimes it's good to step back and have a break from the forum, but don't stay away too long, there are still plenty of friendly folk around on it!


I agree Robin, I sometimes take a scunner , not to anyone, just the thought of diabetes but then enjoy a catch up


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I know if someone picks me up for spelling, I get grumped as it’s not a thing I expect to do myself to others.


I'm sorry, it was only to keep up the gag with Vince's spelling mishaps, now I feel awful  I hope you can forgive me  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I'm sorry, it was only to keep up the gag with Vince's spelling mishaps, now I feel awful  I hope you can forgive me  xx


Not meant to make you feel bad, and no forgiveness needed.Just explaining how I deal with the forum and my feelings. I have often typed up my frustrations, worries etc and had tears pouring down my face, then deleted but felt better. Kaylz you have great ideas, great support for others and are funny, so don’t destroy what you are, what you offer and what you research


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Not meant to make you feel bad, and no forgiveness needed.Just explaining how I deal with the forum and my feelings. I have often typed up my frustrations, worries etc and had tears pouring down my face, then deleted but felt better. Kaylz you have great ideas, great support for others and are funny, so don’t destroy what you are, what you offer and what you research


Thanks Carol  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.2
At 5.16 am. 
Taken when up.
Coffee ready.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Individually, we are one drop.
Together, we are an ocean.
- Ryunosuke Satoro_


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.2
> At 5.16 am.
> Taken when up.
> Coffee ready.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Individually, we are one drop.
> Together, we are an ocean.
> - Ryunosuke Satoro_


House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> House Special!
> 
> View attachment 9095


 Thanks Northie


----------



## Martin9

And it's a 5.6 from me, off to get my cuppa now...


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.4 today feeling okay this morning the first 2 rehab classes I was aching the next day(in a good way) but no ache this morning. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Carolg

7.8 for me. Yipee it’s friday


----------



## Martin9

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.4 today feeling okay this morning the first 2 rehab classes I was aching the next day(in a good way) but no ache this morning. Have a great day everyone


And you too @Spireite72


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a rather miserable 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap, Carolg, 7.8 for me too!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, a rather low 4 for me, no idea why! 
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.2
> At 5.16 am.
> Taken when up.
> Coffee ready.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Individually, we are one drop.
> Together, we are an ocean.
> - Ryunosuke Satoro_


Congrats on your House Special!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Congrats on your House Special!


Thanks NJ


----------



## Ljc

@Vince_UK. A lovely HS .


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> @Vince_UK. A lovely HS .


Thanks Lin


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me. It looks like a trip to IKEA is on the cards.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Hope you all have a good day.
6.7meter  Libre  says 6.6   I’m loving this sensor.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning a real lie in for me today...feasted on strawberries & extra thick cream yesterday...escaped with a 5.8 this morning...phew.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me. It looks like a trip to IKEA is on the cards.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck khskel...the last time we went to IKEA...the car park was empty on arrival...on leaving it was packed...it took us forty minutes to find the car!


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS @Vince_UK 

Near enough a HS @khskel 

08:10. BS 6.3! Yay!  Much better! Woke up feeling & breathing normal. Over my cold! Felt the change in the afternoon yesterday & didn’t need the blue inhaler when I went to bed! It was another chilly night & I had the heater on set to 18C.

It’s still grey outside with hazy sunshine but, I feel SUNNY on the inside! A fully engaged, enthusiastic good morning to you all!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Congrats on the HS @Vince_UK
> 
> Near enough a HS @khskel
> 
> 08:10. BS 6.3! Yay!  Much better! Woke up feeling & breathing normal. Over my cold! Felt the change in the afternoon yesterday & didn’t need the blue inhaler when I went to bed! It was another chilly night & I had the heater on set to 18C.
> 
> It’s still grey outside with hazy sunshine but, I feel SUNNY on the inside! A fully engaged, enthusiastic good morning to you all!


Thanks Lanny, glad you seem better


----------



## Martin9

This house special that you all talk about appears to be 5.2 but what is that an average or ..?


----------



## Emma Lowery

Good morning, 5.9 for me this morning and a rather sore head. Dad's birthday celebrations last night saw a little too much red wine, I should really have learnt by now not to drink on a school night!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.7 here, ouch! Last night’s curry really was low-GI - I was fine when I went to bed.


----------



## Robin

Martin9 said:


> This house special that you all talk about appears to be 5.2 but what is that an average or ..?


It's got no scientific basis at all! I think it just occurred to someone in the mists of time that it was around half way between the lower limit and the upper limit that we should be aiming for, and had a nice ring to it!


----------



## Martin9

Robin said:


> It's got no scientific basis at all! I think it just occurred to someone in the mists of time that it was around half way between the lower limit and the upper limit that we should be aiming for, and had a nice ring to it!


Thanks @Robin wondered about that..!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.9 here on this dark, windy and cold summer's day!  What a change to last week but at least the bgs are settling


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 again for me this morning.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice round 5 today - whoooo!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
6.5 for me today
Got everything sorted for my busy start of the week, taxi booked for Monday to go to the docs, flask purchased last night to take my coffee to hospital on Tuesday (priorities lol)
Anyways hope everyone is keeping well and having a nice day  xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> 6.5 for me today
> Got everything sorted for my busy start of the week, taxi booked for Monday to go to the docs, flask purchased last night to take my coffee to hospital on Tuesday (priorities lol)
> Anyways hope everyone is keeping well and having a nice day  xx


Hi Kaylz good luck on Monday and Tuesday xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 today  Mark is on holiday today so no alarm clock so I slept in until 9.15 - can't remember ever sleeping in that late before. Just done a lovely meditation and stretching session. Once I've done my physio I'm hoping to persuade Mark to go to the pub for lunch


----------



## Heath o

7.4 for me
Not ignoring you guys phone broke last week so not been able to get on forum luckily daughter forgot her phone today so I'm on that


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Hi Kaylz good luck on Monday and Tuesday xx


Thanks AJ  docs is just for my 3 monthly injection so that's nothing, its Tuesday I'm concerned/worried about, sorry to see your having such a rough time with things just now (I would've commented on your thread but been keeping away a bit lately sorry) xx


----------



## Heath o

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.8 today  Mark is on holiday today so no alarm clock so I slept in until 9.15 - can't remember ever sleeping in that late before. Just done a lovely meditation and stretching session. Once I've done my physio I'm hoping to persuade Mark to go to the pub for lunch


Which type of meditation do you do aj


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Thanks AJ  docs is just for my 3 monthly injection so that's nothing, its Tuesday I'm concerned/worried about, sorry to see your having such a rough time with things just now (I would've commented on your thread but been keeping away a bit lately sorry) xx


Thanks Kaylz but need to apologise. I hope that Tuesday goes better for you than you expect. I now take diazepam for anything like that and practise relaxed breathing, it's the only way I can cope xx


----------



## AJLang

Heath o said:


> Which type of meditation do you do aj


Headspace app - it's really good. Plus I do a 25 relaxation session that I downloaded from the local well being site but unfortunately it's not available anymore. I was luck that I saved it to MP3 before the site disappeared.


----------



## Brando77

Five Dozen 6.0 this morn, better.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.35 am.
Taken when up.
Coffee ready.
Early start
Driving up to Edinburgh today with my Chinese visitors.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Self-pity is our worst enemy and if we yield to it, we can never do anything wise in this world.
- Helen Keller_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 today


----------



## Carolg

Not pleased this morning with myself. 8.1 due to lazy food choices, slobbing tiredly in chair last night after busy week. Moral of this story is, go to shops and prepare for having meals. Should have had that g and t and gone to bed and avoid that slippery slope. At least as I can honestly say, I was making good food choices and have today quickly decided to pull myself up by the bootstraps instead of carrying on with the treats that are sneaking in, before they get back out of hand again .have a good day all


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1.....a bun...mmmmm *eats celery instead*


----------



## Brando77

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 5.35 am.
> Taken when up.
> Coffee ready.
> Early start
> Driving up to Edinburgh today with my Chinese visitors.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Self-pity is our worst enemy and if we yield to it, we can never do anything wise in this world.
> - Helen Keller_


Ugh....forgot to buy coffee beans, what an idiot, gotta wait till shop with decent coffee opens *shakes*


----------



## Carolg

Brando77 said:


> Ugh....forgot to buy coffee beans, what an idiot, gotta wait till shop with decent coffee opens *shakes*


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to Chelmsford a bit later to meet some other forum members. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to Chelmsford a bit later to meet some other forum members. Hope everyone has a great day.


Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 for me after correction for a rather alarming bedtime spike.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Martin9

5.4 today, have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I have come over all multiples of 11. woke at 6.30 to a 4.4, went back to sleep, was 5.5 at 8 am.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.4 and in London, about to start work. Where has the sun gone!
Have a good day all.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.4 and in London, about to start work. Where has the sun gone!
> Have a good day all.


Have a productive day NJ...no idea where the sun has gone...it's certainly not here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps, hope everyone is well 
5.5 for me this morning
Hope everyone is having a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.9 here.

Good question, New-Journey...where HAS the sun gone?


----------



## Brando77

Brando77 said:


> Ugh....forgot to buy coffee beans, what an idiot, gotta wait till shop with decent coffee opens *shakes*


It's ok, stop worrying about me....got coffee, gonna survive. Close call.


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.9 here.
> 
> Good question, New-Journey...where HAS the sun gone?


It's here in the Aire valley


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Any sun round my way would get very wet at the moment!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 6.0 for me although my Libre keeps insisting that I'm LO


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another lie in until just after 6am...I'm spoiling myself...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...another lie in until just after 6am...I'm spoiling myself...woke to a 5.8


Joining you Bubsie on the 5.8 step


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, I have come over all multiples of 11. woke at 6.30 to a 4.4, went back to sleep, was 5.5 at 8 am.


You had me worried for a moment then!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A nice 6.0 for me although my Libre keeps insisting that I'm LO


Good number, shame about the sensor  Hope it perks up and settles to more reasonable and useful info soon


----------



## mikeyB

Well, woke up this morning to a very dull day (rain later). This is a direct result of me putting new patio furniture on the balcony yesterday. Sorry everyone.

Anyway, my Libre tells me that from my bedtime 7.2 there was a gentle nocturnal straight line slope to a morning 5.0. Should have got up earlier to grab an HS, but it’s Saturday.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> You had me worried for a moment then!


I just did another test, just to see if...and....


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I just did another test, just to see if...and....
> View attachment 9098


Ooh! Spooky!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, all multiples of 11. But if you turn that picture upside down, and add up all the digits, then add up the result, you get the next prime number - 13. There are messages everywhere if you look...


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Aye, all multiples of 11. But if you turn that picture upside down, and add up all the digits, then add up the result, you get the next prime number - 13. There are messages everywhere if you look...


Perhaps that's why I just absent mindedly grabbed my Levemir pen and did a 3 unit breakfast Bolus with it...Or it could just be that I wasn't concentrating, of course...


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.1 here this am


----------



## Lanny

11:18 BS 7.4. Not bad since I had a lie-in!

It’s cloudy outside but, the sun is there & hpoefully brighten up!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Robin

Now it's just taking the proverbial!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining you Bubsie on the 5.8 step


I'll budge up then Lorraine...those numbers they're coming down...good work


----------



## Bloden

Hahahaha, Robin. It’s hilarious!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Now it's just taking the proverbial!
> View attachment 9100


Will you be relieved or disappointed if the next one's 5.2?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Will you be relieved or disappointed if the next one's 5.2?


At least I'll know my meter's not bewitched!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 becoming my regular morning fasting figure. off swimming today my rehab team are encouraging my to do as much exercise as I can now.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 becoming my regular morning fasting figure. off swimming today my rehab team are encouraging my to do as much exercise as I can now.


Don't forget your speedos!   Hope you enjoy your dip


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, hope there is room on the 6.7 step @Northerner? 
A day at home before away again tomorrow and a long walk is planned. 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Edgar

9.3 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9 for me today.


----------



## Martin9

Morning all, a 5.8 for me this am, so a rather miserable poached egg on low carb toast for me today for breakfast, could have polished off a full English this morning if I had my choice, some mornings I'm ok with the light breakfast other days it feels just not enough..any others have this ?
I want chocolate ..!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Everyone.

Codefree say 5.8
At 7.10 am.
Taken when up.
Lie in this morning, getting old.
Coffee ready.

Will take the Chinese to the airport then in the words of William Wallace “FREEEEEEEEDOOOOOM”.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_We cannot direct the wind, but we can adjust the sails.
- Bertha Calloway_


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, hope there is room on the 6.7 step @Northerner?
> A day at home before away again tomorrow and a long walk is planned.
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


I've put down a cushion for you  Enjoy your walk! It's 1940s day here in Harrogate, so I'm off down to the Valley Gardens


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 for me .

Off to inspect the tat at the local carboot sale shortly.

@Vince_UK I hope you've packed them off wuth stories and pease pudding for the journey.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.4 for me .
> 
> Off to inspect the tat at the local carboot sale shortly.
> 
> @Vince_UK I hope you've packed them off wuth stories and pease pudding for the journey.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I resisted going to the local jumble sale here - having just moved a lifetime's worth of 'jumble' across the country I have to strictly limit my exposure to it!   Hope you pick up some 'finds'!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a nice round 6.0 this morning, and my meter seems to have got any silliness out of its system (unless its new theme is whole numbers....)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> unless its new theme is whole numbers....)


That would be @KookyCat hell!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day
Woke to a not unexpected 7.7 because of some necessary but unwanted snacks around 2am,  for some reason I just don’t like Coke, juice or even worse glucose t@bs etc etc at that  unearthly hour. Have reduced my basal *again* this morning, let’s see if my body prefers 5 units.
On the upside my Libre said 7.6, I am sure going to miss this sensor when it waves  bye bye.


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me after a tea out with friends and chair sleep till 3 am. Forgot evening tablets on Thursday and morning tablets yesterday but took them last night. . Back on rails today after a couple of struggling days.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...spent the whole day dog tired yesterday...went to bed shattered last night...on the way 'attacked' several mini Cadbury's crème eggs...… woke to a not unexpected 6.3 … the exercise bike is likely to get a hammering today.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 7.10 am.
> Taken when up.
> Lie in this morning, getting old.
> Coffee ready.
> 
> Will take the Chinese to the airport then in the words of William Wallace “FREEEEEEEEDOOOOOM”.
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _We cannot direct the wind, but we can adjust the sails.
> - Bertha Calloway_


Wow, amazing day for you and sure you will enjoy your well deserved freedom!


----------



## Brando77

7.0, late night early reading. I need early nights and late readings cos I'm not a teenage rebel anymore....ugh, my head....joints....it's not fair. *books Saga holiday and cancels Ibiza rave holiday*


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...spent the whole day dog tired yesterday...went to bed shattered last night...on the way 'attacked' several mini Cadbury's crème eggs...… woke to a not unexpected 6.3 … the exercise bike is likely to get a hammering today.


That wasn’t so bad bubbsie, the way I go, I would not have got away with that result. Enjoy exercise bike. My biggest exercise today is posted separate lol and does moaning count???


----------



## Carolg

Brando77 said:


> 7.0, late night early reading. I need early nights and late readings cos I'm not a teenage rebel anymore....ugh, my head....joints....it's not fair. *books Saga holiday and cancels Ibiza rave holiday*


I will soon look at pensioners coach trips and fight for front seat. 2 and a bit years te he


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Awful night, neighbours making a racket, sounded like they were pogo sticking around the house, woke up at 5:30 with a really sore back then fell sound asleep for an hour until the alarm went off 
6.8 for me this morning
Have a lovely Sunday peeps and Happy Fathers Day to all the dads on here hope you are all getting spoilt rotten  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Awful night, neighbours making a racket, sounded like they were pogo sticking around the house, woke up at 5:30 with a really sore back then fell sound asleep for an hour until the alarm went off
> 6.8 for me this morning
> Have a lovely Sunday peeps and Happy Fathers Day to all the dads on here hope you are all getting spoilt rotten  xx


Grrr! Noisy neighbours are so horrible  Hope you are able to have a peaceful day


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh!


Congratulations!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Noisy neighbours are so horrible  Hope you are able to have a peaceful day


Cheers Northie but they've started their crap already  maybe early appointments 2 mornings in a row is a good thing after all lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> That wasn’t so bad bubbsie, the way I go, I would not have got away with that result. Enjoy exercise bike. My biggest exercise today is posted separate lol and does moaning count???


I wish it did count Carol...I'd be in clover then...moaning has it place...cathartic...good to get It out but shame it doesn't impact on our BG's & lower them...I'd be in clover if it did...I love a good moan.


----------



## Amigo

A well deserved 7.1 this morning.

What I ate yesterday is deserving of a group lynching!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 11:18 BS 7.4. Not bad since I had a lie-in!
> 
> It’s cloudy outside but, the sun is there & hpoefully brighten up!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


We've had it all so far here Lanny...started off grey...then it rained...now we have the sun...hope it stays


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.6 becoming my regular morning fasting figure. off swimming today my rehab team are encouraging my to do as much exercise as I can now.


You can do some of mine Spireite


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 7.10 am.
> Taken when up.
> Lie in this morning, getting old.
> Coffee ready.
> 
> Will take the Chinese to the airport then in the words of William Wallace “FREEEEEEEEDOOOOOM”.
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _We cannot direct the wind, but we can adjust the sails.
> - Bertha Calloway_


You'll miss them when they've gone Vince...you know you will.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You'll miss them when they've gone Vince...you know you will.


----------



## Spireite72

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Awful night, neighbours making a racket, sounded like they were pogo sticking around the house, woke up at 5:30 with a really sore back then fell sound asleep for an hour until the alarm went off
> 6.8 for me this morning
> Have a lovely Sunday peeps and Happy Fathers Day to all the dads on here hope you are all getting spoilt rotten  xx


Asked my youngest Archie if I got breakfast in bed today. Answer “No” so I asked why and reminded him it was Father’s Day. Answer “yes I know but you’re not lazy” couldn’t really find an answer to that one


----------



## Amigo

My husband has banned Fathers Day as a pointless, commercial enterprise and insisted on no cards. In honesty, he’s not a card person for any occasion...but he is a fantastic dad!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Ribble Valley covered in wet looking cloud, normal for Lancashire. Doesn’t stop me sitting on the balcony, which is covered, drinking a coffee and bumping up the morning 4.9 with Brekkie. Well, brunch. It’s Sunday, no kitchen fitters, all peace and quiet, and no worries. 

Except for footie. Great game between Argentina and Iceland, and well done the commentator for not laughing at the Icelanders names. everyone  on Iceland has to have a patronymic, so they are all somebodyorotherson. And most of the players made Messi look like a dwarf. 

That’ll be the rest of the day sorted then...


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone. Ribble Valley covered in wet looking cloud, normal for Lancashire. Doesn’t stop me sitting on the balcony, which is covered, drinking a coffee and bumping up the morning 4.9 with Brekkie. Well, brunch. It’s Sunday, no kitchen fitters, all peace and quiet, and no worries.
> 
> Except for footie. Great game between Argentina and Iceland, and well done the commentator for not laughing at the Icelanders names. everyone  on Iceland has to have a patronymic, so they are all somebodyorotherson. And most of the players made Messi look like a dwarf.
> 
> That’ll be the rest of the day sorted then...



Living the Mediterranean balcony lifestyle in the Ribble Valley Mike. Can’t be bad!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.9 after late night hypo. Another grey wet day and off to a rowing regatta with my daughter. Usually love these but just not in the mood to get soaked today


----------



## Edgar

Just tested again and it's  now 11.3.Crazy!


----------



## Robin

Edgar said:


> Just tested again and it's  now 11.3.Crazy!


Hi Edgar, do you test in the evenings at all, either before you go to bed, or two hours after you evening meal? It might help narrow down what's happening. You could be high before bed, and you're actually falling a bit during the night, or if you're at a reasonable level before bed, it could,be the Dawn Phenomenon, when your liver starts putting glucose into the system from about 4am to gear up for the coming day. Until you know what might be causing it, it's difficult to address the problem. ( and if you're really keen and want to take it a stage further, setting an alarm for 3am and testing to see what's going on overnight might be an option. Or investing in a Libre to give you a complete overnight trace)


----------



## Edgar

I test when I get up then two hours after breakfast and then before I go to bed. My main meal is at lunchtime and I just have a snack in the evening.


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> I test when I get up then two hours after breakfast and then before I go to bed. My main meal is at lunchtime and I just have a snack in the evening.


What do you have for breakfast? What do you snack on in the evening? x


----------



## Edgar

Breakfast varies but this morning I had porridge with an orange in it and a slice of homemade granary bread with whole earth peanut butter and a glass of tomato juice. Tonight I'll have some soup with a slice of dry bread


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> Breakfast varies but this morning I had porridge with an orange in it and a slice of homemade granary bread with whole earth peanut butter and a glass of tomato juice. Tonight I'll have some soup with a slice of dry bread


I wouldn't be surprised at all with the levels your experiencing then to be honest, that's not meant nastily but we've explained before that many diabetics don't cope well with porridge at all, let alone adding fruit, a slice of bread and a glass of tomato juice, do you count the amount of carbs you consume? Do you weigh your portion of porridge? Fruit? Measure your glass of tomato juice etc? xx


----------



## Edgar

I do measure the porridge and i also have the recommended measure of tomato juice which I have every day. I must admit I don't count the carbs as my go suggested that I could limit the carbs by having small portions


----------



## Edgar

Gp even!


----------



## Amigo

Edgar said:


> Breakfast varies but this morning I had porridge with an orange in it and a slice of homemade granary bread with whole earth peanut butter and a glass of tomato juice. Tonight I'll have some soup with a slice of dry bread



Depending on the size of the bowl of porridge and how big the bread was, you could have exceeded 75 grams of carb there for breakfast Edgar. I tolerate carbs well on a morning but always try to keep it below 40 grams of carb. Could explain the high post breakfast levels I think.


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> I do measure the porridge and i also have the recommended measure of tomato juice which I have every day. I must admit I don't count the carbs as my go suggested that I could limit the carbs by having small portions


How much porridge do you have? Counting your carbs would be a good idea as I would imagine with the things you've mentioned your intake would be a fair bit at the moment, do you know how much carbs are in your slice of homemade bread? what brand of tomato juice are you using? what is the recommended size, is it 200ml? xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Edgar said:


> Breakfast varies but this morning I had porridge with an orange in it and a slice of homemade granary bread with whole earth peanut butter and a glass of tomato juice. Tonight I'll have some soup with a slice of dry bread


Hi Edgar, may i make a suggestion for your breakfast?
Ditch what you are currently having and try something very low carb than see what your BG's do.
Try some bacon and eggs, high meat content sausage perhaps or an omelette with mushrooms or fresh tomatoes. Maybe even some smoked mackerel, couple of boiled eggs.
No bread or fruit juice or porridge.
Then test after the post 2 hours and see what your levels have done.
Just a suggestion.
Being T2 myself your breakfast looks very carb high.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have done a rough work out of carbs.  40g of Quaker oats is 27g (I personally can't manage any more than 30g without spiking), an average orange is 12g carb & an average serving of tomato juice (if it's unsweetened) is 4g carb.  I haven't included milk in this, but the total is around 44g carb which would spike me to the moon & back.  You could try just cutting back on the portions (if you haven't done so already) say 30g oats & half an orange.  The tomato juice probably isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I forgot to mention the bread, but as it's homemade, I can't work that one out.  If you are using regular flour (even wholemeal) than you can expect a slice to be around 16g carb.  If you like making bread, there are some excellent lower carb versions in the recipe section on here.


----------



## Edgar

I'l have to pass on the bacon and sausage for religious reasons but I like eggs so I'll give that a go. Incidentally I just tested again two hours after lunch and it was 6.3!


----------



## Edgar

Incidentally the bread is made with homemade Granary flour


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> have done a rough work out of carbs. 40g of Quaker oats is 27g


May I ask which Quaker oats you are using? I thought and I use their jumbo that there were 60g carbs per 100g, I have a 45g serving which is 27g 40g is 24g x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> May I ask which Quaker oats you are using? I thought and I use their jumbo that there were 60g carbs per 100g, I have a 45g serving which is 27g 40g is 24g x


I don't have Quaker oats, I just looked online for a rough estimate.  Should've looked at mine which are 64g per 100g.


----------



## Brando77

I love porridge. Before diagnosis I had it every day, just after diagnosis I had some for the first time and felt strange....tested, and zing....from 5.something to 11.8 couple hrs after, porridge and espresso, no sugar just milk. I miss porridge.


----------



## Vince_UK

Edgar said:


> I'l have to pass on the bacon and sausage for religious reasons but I like eggs so I'll give that a go. Incidentally I just tested again two hours after lunch and it was 6.3!


Try chicken sausage Edgar or beef. The bread unfortunately is a big no no.


----------



## Vince_UK

Brando77 said:


> I love porridge. Before diagnosis I had it every day, just after diagnosis I had some for the first time and felt strange....tested, and zing....from 5.something to 11.8 couple hrs after, porridge and espresso, no sugar just milk. I miss porridge.


I used to have it with honey and fruit. I also miss porridge


----------



## Brando77

Vince_UK said:


> I used to have it with honey and fruit. I also miss porridge


Same, honey and raisins. Now, coupla eggs and 2 double espressos. Oh well.


----------



## Edgar

Brando77 said:


> Same, honey and raisins. Now, coupla eggs and 2 double espressos. Oh well.





Vince_UK said:


> Try chicken sausage Edgar or beef. The bread unfortunately is a big no no.


First reading this morning is 5.5. Way hay!


----------



## Northerner

Edgar said:


> First reading this morning is 5.5. Way hay!


Ah, excellent @Edgar!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning World.

Codefree say straight 6 
At 5.30 am.
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_A well-spent day brings happy sleep.
- Leonardo da Vinci_


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> First reading this morning is 5.5. Way hay!


That's  a great number to start the week with Edgar...well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a good sleep...having some good coffee...off the clinic later...woke to a 5.9 today.


----------



## Martin9

5.2 this morning , hope you all well !


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 6.2 this Monday morning. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Martin9




----------



## New-journey

Martin9 said:


> 5.2 this morning , hope you all well !


Congrats on your House Special!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.3 today


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin9 said:


> View attachment 9126


Congrats Martin a House Special.


----------



## Martin9

My result this morning is a testament to the advice I've received from this site, so a big thanks to all who give out advice re diet etc has helped me get this thing under control..
Regards M.


----------



## Northerner

Martin9 said:


> 5.2 this morning , hope you all well !


House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning and 6.2 this Monday morning.
> Have a wonderful day.


Have a good trip NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> My result this morning is a testament to the advice I've received from this site, so a big thanks to all who give out advice re diet etc has helped me get this thing under control..
> Regards M.


Advice is all good Martin...but it's you who has to do the hard work & implement it...well done good job.


----------



## Carolg

7.0 this morning. Had Thai red curry when out, but only about spoon of mountain of steamed rice, little bit of Nan and couple of tiny popadoms. Resisted desert and instead strawberries and cream when home. Pleased with myself and only slightly otherwise as puddings looked nice. Not too hard to resist, so glad to see good result this morning. Polish my halo

Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> 7.2 this morning. Had Thai red curry when out, but only about spoon of mountain of steamed rice, little bit of Nan and couple of tiny popadoms. Resisted desert and instead strawberries and cream when home. Pleased with myself and only slightly otherwise as puddings looke nice. Not too hard to resist, so glad to see good result this morning. Polish my halo
> 
> Have a good day all


I find it harder to resist when we're out for a meal Carol...well done...I probably would have weakened with the puddings...I find them hardest to resist.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I find it harder to resist when we're out for a meal Carol...well done...I probably would have weakened with the puddings...I find them hardest to resist.


Some are harder to resist than others. Of which there were only a few. Something like £5.95 for vanilla ice cream no chance, I am not mean but honestly !


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 4.5 for me although the post cat finger prick was a HS.

Back to work this morning and sensor ending.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

A house special is a house special whenever it is khskel. Well done


----------



## Martin9

Bubbsie said:


> Advice is all good Martin...but it's you who has to do the hard work & implement it...well done good job.


Thanks @Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Some are harder to resist than others. Of which there were only a few. Something like £5.95 for vanilla ice cream no chance, I am not mean but honestly !


That does make it easier to resist Carol.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck today with your appointments Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 
First appointment of the week in a wee while, only a quick nurse appointment though lol
6.5 for ne this morning
Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Good luck today with your appointments Kaylz


Oh thanks  only the nurse this morning, big appointment is tomorrow and I'm getting picked up at 8 for it  lol xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.



Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


You’re certainly consistent, Stitch.


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.8 for me this morning after a weekend of poor choices. Spent my Sunday evening food prepping and all of my meals are now ready for the week so hopefully some better results to come


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

10.8 this morning after (obviously) over treating a hypo of 1.9 at 2:30 am - so much for these night time hypos disappearing with the winter weather re-appearing - though I suppose I was lucky to wake up - have to see some positives with this hateful night hypo thing reoccurring so often again - fed up of all the tweaking but will get there


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 10.8 this morning after (obviously) over treating a hypo of 1.9 at 2:30 am - so much for these night time hypos disappearing with the winter weather re-appearing - though I suppose I was lucky to wake up - have to see some positives with this hateful night hypo thing reoccurring so often again - fed up of all the tweaking but will get there


Very difficult not to overtreat such a low hypo, I've had similar experiences recently - it doesn't feel like the initial treatment is working so you go for more just to make sure  Especially if it's woken you up and it's hard to be rational with the sleepiness  

Hope you manage to smooth things out


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. I went to bed with a score of 5.1 and a couple of custard creams.  (Night times are usually a slow straight drop). Anyway, I did indeed get a solid straight line overnight, but dead level.

Woke up with a score of 6.7, which rather implies I could have done without the biccies, but, hey, controlling diabetes is an art, not a science 

Now I’ve got charge my iPad for the footie...


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.5 here.
> 
> 
> You’re certainly consistent, Stitch.


I certainly am. I've got used to waking up to the higher numbers now as they settle into normal range during the day. It seems like no matter what I eat or don't eat of an evening I will always wake up in the 8-10 range. My GP isn't too worried and my HbA1c is ok, so I'm just plodding on!


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3. That'll do.


----------



## Edgar

Had a nice Italian lunch today. Salad with some fresh salmon.Just did a test and it was 5.3. Well chuffed with that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today.


----------



## Edgar

5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Edgar

Edgar said:


> Had a nice Italian lunch today. Salad with some fresh salmon.Just did a test and it was 5.3. Well chuffed with that.


And I couldn't eat it all so they boxed it up for me and it's my lunch today too. I just can't eat normal portions any more so that's a good sign.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say straight 6 again
At 4.53 am. 
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_It is a man's own mind, not his enemy or foe,
that lures him to evil ways.
- The Buddha_


----------



## Vince_UK

Edgar said:


> Had a nice Italian lunch today. Salad with some fresh salmon.Just did a test and it was 5.3. Well chuffed with that.


Good number Edgar


----------



## Northerner

Edgar said:


> 5.7 for me this morning.


Excellent number @Edgar!


----------



## Lanny

06:18 BS 7.1. Not bad since I had a square of chocolate just before bed last night because of a low 5.7 after dinner!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 5.8 for me this morning. Almost retested in case it was wrong
Edited with real figure once I saw meter in better light. Still good for me


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7 and rehab today might take my oldest with me finished school now for the summer before Alevels start. He is carrying a little extra weight won’t listen to us even seeing what I’ve gone through. Need to get it into his head how important it is to start looking after himself now before it’s to late.


----------



## Bubbsie

Edgar said:


> Had a nice Italian lunch today. Salad with some fresh salmon.Just did a test and it was 5.3. Well chuffed with that.


Excellent Edgar.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 and rehab today might take my oldest with me finished school now for the summer before Alevels start. He is carrying a little extra weight won’t listen to us even seeing what I’ve gone through. Need to get it into his head how important it is to start looking after himself now before it’s to late.


My Son is 49 this year and has NEVER listened to me or anyone else for that matter. lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...just woke up a whole six hours sleep for me...I needed it...busy busy day yesterday...increasing my activity so went to bed exhausted...woke to a 6.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning 5.6 for me this morning. Almost retested in case it was wrong


Excellent Carol...its coming down.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...just woke up a whole six hours sleep for me...I needed it...busy busy day yesterday...increasing my activity so went to bed exhausted...woke to a 6.


Snap


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Snap


Yes I saw that Vince...a bit irritating since I am being extra good with the carbs & did a lot of exercise yesterday...ooh well...back on the treadmill...more gardening...more walking...but more coffee first.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me

We not quite awake enough to say anything interesting or otherwise.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Not in the office today as I'm off to the Excel centre for the safety and health expo. I'm only going for the freebies!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Not in the office today as I'm off to the Excel centre for the safety and health expo. I'm only going for the freebies!


 Admire your honesty lol


----------



## Martin9

It was a 4.6 this am for me, is that getting too low should I be aiming for the house special 5.2 or is it the lower the better as long as it stays above 4 ??


----------



## Northerner

Martin9 said:


> It was a 4.6 this am for me, is that getting too low should I be aiming for the house special 5.2 or is it the lower the better as long as it stays above 4 ??


That's a great number Martin. As you are on metformin only there is practically no risk of going too low  If you continue to get good numbers like this though it's probably worth a chat with the GP/nurse about whether you need the medication  Good work!


----------



## genie

Morning all.Went to bed at 12 with 5.0 and woke up at 4am with 4.8m. Finally after constantly waking up with 6.5 to 7.5 my bg level dropped . Hope it will remain steadily.


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> It was a 4.6 this am for me, is that getting too low should I be aiming for the house special 5.2 or is it the lower the better as long as it stays above 4 ??


4.6 is okay Martin...I wouldn't say it's anything to worry about...you should be aiming for the best you can do...there's nothing wrong with that number.


----------



## AJLang

An absolutely lovely 6.0 this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> An absolutely lovely 6.0 this morning


Snap again AJ


----------



## Martin9

Northerner said:


> That's a great number Martin. As you are on metformin only there is practically no risk of going too low  If you continue to get good numbers like this though it's probably worth a chat with the GP/nurse about whether you need the medication  Good work!


I'm on a reducing diet just now to lose a bit more weight I'm reluctant to give up Metformin just now as concerned my BGs might go up when I come off the diet..


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Snap again AJ


Yay Vince


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an unremarkable 6.2 here.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 8.9 here.

Hubby’s off to Spain today - I’ll get him to send some sunshine our way!


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> I'm on a reducing diet just now to lose a bit more weight I'm reluctant to give up Metformin just now as concerned my BGs might go up when I come off the diet..


Martin...there's no need to give up the Metformin right now...discuss it with your GP...then when you and they are ready you can discuss reducing it...I'm not sure how much you are taking?...it's not only about getting the right numbers...it's maintaining them that's the objective...I reduced my use of Metformin over time...always after discussion with my GP...you're doing fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Hi there. 8.9 here.
> 
> Hubby’s off to Spain today - I’ll get him to send some sunshine our way!


Bloden I willingly send you some of ours...it's sweltering here...the sun is so bright I  have to leave the curtains closed otherwise I can't see the laptop screen.


----------



## Bloden

Bubbsie said:


> Bloden I willingly send you some of ours...it's sweltering here...the sun is so bright I  have to leave the curtains closed otherwise I can't see the laptop screen.


You lucky little vampire, you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> You lucky little vampire, you.


It was sweltering last night...not complaining of course...just trying to adjust to the warmer weather...is it my imagination or do my BG's rise with the increasing temperatures.


----------



## Martin9

Bubbsie said:


> Martin...there's no need to give up the Metformin right now...discuss it with your GP...then when you and they are ready you can discuss reducing it...I'm not sure how much you are taking?...it's not only about getting the right numbers...it's maintaining them that's the objective...I reduced my use of Metformin over time...always after discussion with my GP...you're doing fine.


3 x 500mg per day, sorry using the medical abbreviation tds, I forget not everyone knows them


----------



## Emma Lowery

4.6 for me this morning, overdid it a bit with the insulin last night eyes were bigger than my belly!


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> 3 x 500mg per day


Just under the maximum dose Martin...depending on what your next review reveals your GP may want to discuss a reduction...any change to your medication should only be after a discussion with s/he...I discussed reducing my Metformin with my GP...who agreed to leave the prescription open for the time being...as I reduced the dosage I tested...watched for a rise...if that did happen then I could simply order the Metformin again...think about how you would prefer to approach any change to your regime...when we do reduce or stop taking Metformin it can take several weeks before we know what effect it has...good luck...be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  Hope you all h@ve a good day 
Not read any posts yet   Will catch up later .
Forgot to test when I woke up . 
6.3 meter , 5.7 Libre 
Am off to the vampire this morning


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning  Hope you all h@ve a good day
> Not read any posts yet   Will catch up later .
> Forgot to test when I woke up .
> 6.3 meter , 5.7 Libre
> Am off to the vampire this morning


Good luck!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

13.5 this am - no reason  went to bed a bit higher 7.9 due to hypos previous two nights and it bloody climbs - no winning for me these days it seems - still bloody tweaking


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Good morning  Hope you all h@ve a good day
> Not read any posts yet   Will catch up later .
> Forgot to test when I woke up .
> 6.3 meter , 5.7 Libre
> Am off to the vampire this morning


Good luck Lin...no matter how many blood tests I have/had...I really loathe them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 and rehab today might take my oldest with me finished school now for the summer before Alevels start. He is carrying a little extra weight won’t listen to us even seeing what I’ve gone through. Need to get it into his head how important it is to start looking after himself now before it’s to late.


Good luck with that Spireite...I've never managed to accomplish  it yet.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon all  hope your all having a nice day
I was 6.6 this morning xx


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw 6.4. Red Raw, just like my....oh wait.....tmi.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.8
At 4.54 am
Taken when up.
Raining and a very windy ruddy horrible morning in the Toon today.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_ Whatever you do, do with kindness.
Whatever you say, say with kindness.
Wherever you go, radiate kindness.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Edgar

6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## Martin9

Well as predicted it's higher this am because I didn't stick to the diet well yesterday and there's a lesson in that it's 6.2 this am


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> Well as predicted it's higher this am because I didn't stick to the diet well yesterday and there's a lesson in that it's 6.2 this am


That's not so bad Martin...possibly higher than you would like but at least you know why.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 4.54 am
> Taken when up.
> Raining and a very windy ruddy horrible morning in the Toon today.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _ Whatever you do, do with kindness.
> Whatever you say, say with kindness.
> Wherever you go, radiate kindness.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


Snap


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke up at 4am initially...managed to get back to sleep for another two hours...bliss...woke to a 5.8.


----------



## Martin9

Bubbsie said:


> That's not so bad Martin...possibly higher than you would like but at least you know why.


Yep I know why, being naughty yesterday !


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me.

Blowing a bit outside but no rain yet. I can see the other side of the valley so it's bound to rain later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Snap


We are going to have to stop meeting like this


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 for me too, snap, Khskel!


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.0 for me. Windy and pouring this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> We are going to have to stop meeting like this


Stalker


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 7.0 for me. Windy and pouring this morning


Yuk Carol...muggy here... the sort of weather that's waiting for me to step outside...then pour down!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 
Glad I've nowhere to be this morning as like most seem to be having it's very wet and miserable here today too 
6.0 for me today
Hope you all have a nice day despite the weather!!  xx


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Morning all 6.3 this am - wow for me a good and normal morning reading for a change


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Last few days blood glucose levels have been taking me on a magical mystery tour.
> View attachment 9166


Blimey Benny...what have you been up to?


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Very grey and raining this morning, though today’s script says improvement later.

I woke with a BG of 5.2.

That was a piece of skill, I might say. I had woken earlier (around 5.30) with a BG of 3.8. I thought, ludicrously excited, that perhaps this morning I could get a house special, so I ate one jelly baby. Did it

I thank you


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> Yep I know why, being naughty yesterday !


I wouldn't call a 6.2 naughty by any standards Martin


----------



## Robin

Benny G said:


> Last few days blood glucose levels have been taking me on a magical mystery tour.
> View attachment 9166


Eek! Have you tried a new basal cartridge?


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Very grey and raining this morning, though today’s script says improvement later.
> 
> I woke with a BG of 5.2.
> 
> That was a piece of skill, I might say. I had woken earlier (around 5.30) with a BG of 3.8. I thought, ludicrously excited, that perhaps this morning I could get a house special, so I ate one jelly baby. Did it
> 
> I thank you


Nice work Mike  Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Nothing stands out. Still loving the low carb, may be an infection coming on.
> @Robin I am going to swap out my Lantus cartridge today and raise dosage to see if that makes a difference.


Lets hope you feel better soon Benny


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Nothing stands out. Still loving the low carb, may be an infection coming on.
> @Robin I am going to swap out my Lantus cartridge today and raise dosage to see if that makes a difference.


I hope not Benny.


----------



## Edgar

Edgar said:


> 6.3 for me this morning


8.6 two hours after breakfast


----------



## Vince_UK

Edgar said:


> 8.6 two hours after breakfast


May I ask Edgar what you had for breakfast and did you have your pre breakfast reading?


----------



## AJLang

Well yesterday was interesting after A&E put me in resus for cardiac monitoring.  Fortunately all the results were normal. Smooth low Libre line during the night until  4am and then it went up and up, finishing at 12.0. 4.3 units of bolus correction to get it down.


----------



## Kaylz

Edgar said:


> 8.6 two hours after breakfast


Hmm only a 2.3mmol rise this morning, not too bad, like @Vince_UK I'm interested to know what you had this morning xx


----------



## Lanny

11:08 BS 7.0. Umm, ok. Went to bed on 8.8 at 00:02, technically, this morning.

It’s a grey hazy day so far. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Martin9

Martin9 said:


> Well as predicted it's higher this am because I didn't stick to the diet well yesterday and there's a lesson in that it's 6.2 this am


----------



## Martin9

I wondered why I'm higher than normal today , early this morning before test I had a Tesco multi vitamin & mineral supplement in the form of  orange flavoured effervescent tablets, it states with sweetener in bold but reading through ingredients it's also got sucrose and maltodextrin...
Perhaps part of my problem this am. ...


----------



## Martin9

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone. Very grey and raining this morning, though today’s script says improvement later.
> 
> I woke with a BG of 5.2.
> 
> That was a piece of skill, I might say. I had woken earlier (around 5.30) with a BG of 3.8. I thought, ludicrously excited, that perhaps this morning I could get a house special, so I ate one jelly baby. Did it
> 
> I thank you


Well done to the house special..!


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Well yesterday was interesting after A&E put me in resus for cardiac monitoring.  Fortunately all the results were normal. Smooth low Libre line during the night until  4am and then it went up and up, finishing at 12.0. 4.3 units of bolus correction to get it down.


Blimey AJ, must have been scary. Hope you are ok now. x


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Blimey AJ, must have been scary. Hope you are ok now. x


Thanks Stitch. Yes it was very scary. Feeling ok now, just really tired x


----------



## New-journey

Benny G said:


> Last few days blood glucose levels have been taking me on a magical mystery tour.
> View attachment 9166


Gosh, hope you are feeling better and numbers back to normal.


----------



## Emma Lowery

I forgot to test this morning and to make matters worse went to take my lunchtime insulin and realised there was not enough left in the pen . Currently at 11.4 and it's been a rather sleepy afternoon! Finish work in half a hour so I will be heading straight home for a correction dose


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7....Beans? I'm on Metfartin, Apocalyptic choice of food.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.8
> At 4.54 am
> Taken when up.
> Raining and a very windy ruddy horrible morning in the Toon today.
> 
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _ Whatever you do, do with kindness.
> Whatever you say, say with kindness.
> Wherever you go, radiate kindness.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


Your chosen Quote is very true Vince


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say another boring straight 6 
At 4.4.6 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_There's a great power in words, if you don't hitch
too many of them together.
- Josh Billings_


----------



## Lanny

05:50 BS 6.2. Pretty good, for me! 

Had my best day of readings yesterday in just over a year of constant testing since May 2017!  Even stevens sevens apart from a blip of an eight in the middle. Went to bed on 5.8. 

I was a little naughty too eating two pies, one each for lunch & dinner! Yum!  

Wow! There’s a beautiful postcard view of the sun rising just behind a cloud with radiating rays of orange & yellow from my bedroom window! 

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8 today. Rehab and hopefully sort my BP meds out to stop the dizziness.


----------



## Martin9

I'm the same as Spireite72 this am it's a 4.8 for me too.. and have a good day all !


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.4 on this solstice morning. It is the longest day of the year and wishing you all a joyful day.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 today  Two pain management appointments today plus a neurology appointment!


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.8 today  Two pain management appointments today plus a neurology appointment!


Hope they go well for you AJ.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me

Some serious software testing ahead today. Could be interesting or extremely frustrating.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Vince_UK said:


> Hope they go well for you AJ.


Thank you Vince


----------



## Carolg

Good luck with appointments AJ


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Not great wakeful night, but woke to 7.1.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 
Good luck @Spireite72 and @AJLang with your appointments today
Big change in the weather from yesterday as it's absolutely beautiful here this morning, unfortunately I'm waiting in until at least the postie is past though as Accu Chek sent my Aviva meter out 2 days ago and it has to be signed for so it might come, might not lol
Anyways its a 6.4 for me today
Hope you all have a lovely day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Snap, Northie!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.4 for me today. Only doing a half day at work as we are off to Kent this afternoon for a few days. I got Trev a steam train driving day experience for Christmas so he's doing that tomorrow and we're seeing what else we can do whilst down there as we are staying a couple of nights. Hope all appointments for everyone go well.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I hope you all have a good day.
It’s bright and sunny here.
I’ve not read any posts yet, will catch up later.
After my shenanigans yesterday i am very happy with 7.8


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.3 for me this morning, happy with that and a lovely day too


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 6.8 today  Two pain management appointments today plus a neurology appointment!


I hope your appointments go well, and not too much waiting around


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.9 for me
> 
> Some serious software testing ahead today. Could be interesting or extremely frustrating.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I remember my first experience of software testing - I was in my first job, and a supremely confident guy who started on the same day had whipped out 5 programs whilst I was still struggling with my first and wondering if this was really for me  My boss's first approach to testing was to just hammer down randomly on the keyboard with all his fingers and see what happened - every single one of the guy's programs immediately crashed  I smiled inwardly 

Hope your testing goes well!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.4 for me today. Only doing a half day at work as we are off to Kent this afternoon for a few days. I got Trev a steam train driving day experience for Christmas so he's doing that tomorrow and we're seeing what else we can do whilst down there as we are staying a couple of nights. Hope all appointments for everyone go well.


Sounds brilliant! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 6.3 for me this morning, happy with that and a lovely day too


It's lovely here too - sunshine, blue skies, although a little on the breezy side so should be a good 'drying day'  Went for a run earlier and it was quite chilly!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.2 here, eek!

There’s deffo a nip in the air here too. The dogs are desperate for a decent walk, so off to the beach this morning to try and knacker them out.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 3.2 here, eek!
> 
> There’s deffo a nip in the air here too. The dogs are desperate for a decent walk, so off to the beach this morning to try and knacker them out.


Better take a good supply of jelly babies!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Better take a good supply of jelly babies!


I’ve got a life-size JB strapped in to the passenger seat already, hahaha.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Not a waking number, but before brekky was a 6.3.  I always wake around this figure which is why I rarely test.  Not that I'm not happy with it, just don't want to waste strips on predictable readings.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> I remember my first experience of software testing - I was in my first job, and a supremely confident guy who started on the same day had whipped out 5 programs whilst I was still struggling with my first and wondering if this was really for me  My boss's first approach to testing was to just hammer down randomly on the keyboard with all his fingers and see what happened - every single one of the guy's programs immediately crashed  I smiled inwardly
> 
> Hope your testing goes well!


Can't beat a bit of destructive testing.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

5.9 - two days of "normal" bloods for me - first in a while - and a bloody sunny longest day of the year here in the west


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.8 today. Rehab and hopefully sort my BP meds out to stop the dizziness.


Good luck Spireite.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...finally got home from work around 2am this morning...hadn't eaten the whole day...was absolutely starving...ate something small...off to bed at 3am...up about ten minutes ago & so enjoying that first coffee of the day...sun is shining...had a good sleep...woke to a 5.6


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone 

My score this morning was 7.2. Imperfect, but I never got things quite sorted after a 2.2 yesterday late afternoon. (That was due to an excess of physical exertion).

Which reminds me, Ben the dog (who is struggling on, but quite happy) never used to come into our bedroom except very rarely, so I kept my JBs to hand on the bedside table. In the flat, it’s easy to nip in as he did the other day to eat all my JBs. So they’re now stored in the drawer, along with Dextro tabs - which he also eats given the chance. He can’t do drawers.

Yet


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 5.9 - two days of "normal" bloods for me - first in a while - and a bloody sunny longest day of the year here in the west


Sounds good all round Shiv


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Not a waking number, but before brekky was a 6.3.  I always wake around this figure which is why I rarely test.  Not that I'm not happy with it, just don't want to waste strips on predictable readings.


Its all good Mark...sensible approach...it's not just about the waking figures


----------



## Amigo

A late 7.3.

Yet another hospital appt later. I’m hoping for a season ticket for the car park for Christmas!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A late 7.3.
> 
> Yet another hospital appt later. I’m hoping for a season ticket for the car park for Christmas!


Hope the appointment goes well @Amigo


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> A late 7.3.
> 
> Yet another hospital appt later. I’m hoping for a season ticket for the car park for Christmas!


Hope you have a good appointment.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2. In bed with side effects from the antibiotics I am on. Waiting a call back from the doctor.

Good luck to those with appointments today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A late 7.3.
> 
> Yet another hospital appt later. I’m hoping for a season ticket for the car park for Christmas!


Good luck Amigo...hospital car parking charges are extortionate...they've doubled them at Bedford.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2. In bed with side effects from the antibiotics I am on. Waiting a call back from the doctor.
> 
> Good luck to those with appointments today.


Oh no Lorraine...hope you're up & about soon.


----------



## Emma Lowery

@Bubbsie I think I am booked in at Bedford for my eye test in August, was the closest appointment I could get. Is the parking difficult there, I don't usually have much of a problem at Luton unless it is during visiting hours!


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> @Bubbsie I think I am booked in at Bedford for my eye test in August, was the closest appointment I could get. Is the parking difficult there, I don't usually have much of a problem at Luton unless it is during visiting hours!


No its not difficult Emma...there are several different  sites for the various departments @ Bedford like most large hospitals...on their web site they give details of where parking is available...some say it is cheaper to park off site...I'm not sure which building the eye department is but there is generally parking available...check their web site.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A late 7.3.
> 
> Yet another hospital appt later. I’m hoping for a season ticket for the car park for Christmas!


Good appt Amigo hope all goes well.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> No its not difficult Emma...there are several different  sites for the various departments @ Bedford like most large hospitals...on their web site they give details of where parking is available...some say it is cheaper to park off site...I'm not sure which building the eye department is but there is generally parking available...check their web site.


I used to park just across the road near the chippy when I used to go there.  It's a residential street but no permit parking, unless it's changed.  It's been a while.


----------



## Brando77

Saving Grace 6.8 at 4.45am...ugh, no saving my late night greedy self.


----------



## genie

6.5 before sleeping and woke up with 7.3
Measured 1 hour after up tho but still not a good number for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.7
At 5.31 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_ Generosity is not giving me that which I need more than you do,
but it is giving me that which you need more than I do.
- Khalil Gibran_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...had a good sleep last night...needed it...woke to a 5.9...need more coffee.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.4


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.2 and looks like a hot weekend is on its way, 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## khskel

Snap @Vince_UK a 5.7 for me too and a bright and sunny good morning to one and all. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Snap @Vince_UK a 5.7 for me too and a bright and sunny good morning to one and all.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


 Wonderfully sunny here this morning also for a change khskel.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...had a good sleep last night...needed it...woke to a 5.9...need more coffee.


Snap Bubbsie, good sleep for me and woke also to a 5.9.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Snap Bubbsie, good sleep for me and woke also to a 5.9.


It does make a real difference Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.2 and looks like a hot weekend is on its way,
> Have a wonderful day.


Its chilly here NJ...starting to warm up a little...enjoy your weekend...hope you get to relax this weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!  Do I test this morning?  It was Carb Thursday yesterday, but I have my meter here next to me & I can do a test right now live on air.  Now, left hand or right hand?  Decisions decisions.  Bit of a gamble (remember, when the fun stops, STOP!).  OK, here goes.... 6.2!  I can deal with that.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> It does make a real difference Carol.


Yes it does 
Bubbsie. And pleased my numbers coming mainly down


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Its chilly here NJ...starting to warm up a little...enjoy your weekend...hope you get to relax this weekend.


Thanks! I was thinking of some wild water swimming, does that count as relaxing?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Do I test this morning?  It was Carb Thursday yesterday, but I have my meter here next to me & I can do a test right now live on air.  Now, left hand or right hand?  Decisions decisions.  Bit of a gamble (remember, when the fun stops, STOP!).  OK, here goes.... 6.2!  I can deal with that.


----------



## New-journey

Mark Parrott said:


> Morning all!  Do I test this morning?  It was Carb Thursday yesterday, but I have my meter here next to me & I can do a test right now live on air.  Now, left hand or right hand?  Decisions decisions.  Bit of a gamble (remember, when the fun stops, STOP!).  OK, here goes.... 6.2!  I can deal with that.


Haha first live on air test, good number after your weekly carb fest.


----------



## Martin9

It's a 5.1 for me this morning, a bright but chilly start to the morning, have a good day all !


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.2 and looks like a hot weekend is on its way,
> Have a wonderful day.


I hope you are taking a look at reducing your basal, NJ, I've noticed quite a few 4s in your waking numbers, and when that is happening bear in mind that often your levels may be even lower during the night when your liver is least active


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> I hope you are taking a look at reducing your basal, NJ, I've noticed quite a few 4s in your waking numbers, and when that is happening bear in mind that often your levels may be even lower during the night when your liver is least active


I have reduced it by six units in the last month so far, did have high 6's for a few days and then back to 4's. Yes, agree a further reduction is necessary. Thanks.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 for me...that’s better.

Sunshine?! Watch out beach, here we come (must remember Gwen’s ball this time - stones don’t bounce!).


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yes it does
> Bubbsie. And pleased my numbers coming mainly down


They are...I have slightly higher numbers than usual Carol...particularly since the weather improved...possibly not doing as much to keep warm?...but a good run of good numbers for you...well done.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> They are...I have slightly higher numbers than usual Carol...particularly since the weather improved...possibly not doing as much to keep warm?...but a good run of good numbers for you...well done.


Thanks Bubbsie. Mainly trying hard


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of some wild water swimming, does that count as relaxing?


Noooooooo NJ...anything wild is not relaxing...wild water swimming really?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Thanks Bubbsie. Mainly trying hard


So am I Carol...diabetes is trying too...trying to upstage us...that's part of the problem


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a 7.0 here, snap, Bloden!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, and what a beautiful morning it is for us all. Enjoy it - it’s going to get warm over the next few days.

‘S’not fair, this diabetes lark, you know. Had quite a nice in range night, then heaved myself out of bed, checked my BG and it was 8.2. Flipping liver overestimating how much effort it takes to get from horizontal to vertical.

This has only happened since I gave up alcohol. My liver is celebrating its freedom from metabolising poisons. Oh well, all part of the fun of playing whack-a-mole with multiple pathologies As long as I can get from horizontal to vertical without a crane, I’m happy


----------



## Bubbsie

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 for me...that’s better.
> 
> Sunshine?! Watch out beach, here we come (must remember Gwen’s ball this time - stones don’t bounce!).


Sounds idyllic Bloden


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Haha first live on air test, good number after your weekly carb fest.


Just wondering what he had NJ...particularly for pudding...will check his post on the What did you eat thread


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 4.2 and looks like a hot weekend is on its way,
> Have a wonderful day.


Spent a great couple of hours outside last night NJ...loving the warmer weather...although tend to hide from the full sun...get sunburnt...then there's the freckles...mind you with the Megan Markle phenomenon...possibly freckles are de rigueur nowadays


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.0 for me this am - see there is a few 7's this am - 3 days on the trot "normal" for me - so happy with that Glorious sunny and to be warm day here so have to closely monitor with this good weather predicted


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 today - that's a few waking 5.5s-5.6s in a row


----------



## Ingressus

Mmm up at 12.7 today i just carnt get my insulin confidence back after my Hypo been taking lower doses had another 4 the other night DBN puts it down to heat, i dont know? Need to get back in the seat, what can happen another hypo have some sweets, i know its difficult though aftet my 3 in tesco


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 5.6 today - that's a few waking 5.5s-5.6s in a row


Good going PM.


----------



## Northerner

Ingressus said:


> Mmm up at 12.7 today i just carnt get my insulin confidence back after my Hypo been taking lower doses had another 4 the other night DBN puts it down to heat, i dont know? Need to get back in the seat, what can happen another hypo have some sweets, i know its difficult though aftet my 3 in tesco


It can shake your confidence a bit, but as you say, as long as you are prepared and spot them coming you can deal with them, so try not to become overly-concerned  Hot weather can cause faster absorption  of the insulin for some people, so it could be a factor


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 for me today, starting to feel better but did have an ice-cream yesterday evening.


----------



## Lanny

13:09 BS 9.8.  After 2 days in a row of perfect, in target range, readings! Sigh! That’ll it the long lie in, then!

It’s a lovely day outside & I’ll walk 3500 steps to the chemist to pick up a prescription today & may even walk back!

Pride goes before a fall, it’s said! I was feeling smug on the eating thread about my 2 perfect days of readings! 

Still, I know it’s possible & after a year of high readings I’m back within target ranges! So, yeah! Yippee!  Self beat-up session over!  , with a whistle!

Have a great Friday everyone as a precursor for a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


----------



## Carolg

I know it’s not morning number but 5.5 before tea. Wow


----------



## Lanny

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​



Aww! Congratulations!   @Emma Lowery!


----------



## Carolg

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congratulations


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Many, many congratulations @Emma Lowery !


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> I know it’s not morning number but 5.5 before tea. Wow


Fabulous @Carolg


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.5
At 5.10 am
Taken when up.
Off into Newcastle this morning to meet some of you guys.
Should be a fun day.
Coffee burbling away here.
Take care everyone and have a great day.


_Why does a woman work ten years to change a man's habits and then complain that he's not the man she married?
- Barbra Streisand_


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.2 for me this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congratulations Emma.


----------



## Martin9

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congrats to both


----------



## Martin9

It's a 6.0 for me this am, have a good day all !


----------



## Lanny

Good morning all & have a great weekend! 

05:27 BS 9.4. Umm! 

I started late yesterday with a bit higher but, BS settled down & dropped to my lowest ever before bed reading of 5.1. I had three 5.4’s back in Jan./Feb. 2018, during a series of 8hypos in 10 days, & woke with 13, 12 & 9’s.
I didn’t know what was going to happen this morning as I’m in uncharted territory! 

Had 4 units of Novorapid & half an oatcake & tried to get some more sleep but, can’t. So, I’m up but, still in bed!

Had 2 units Novorapid, a whole oatcake, walked 3500 steps into town yesterday & had lunch at 14:00 to stop BS rising & it didn’t rise by much: 9.8 to 9.9. So, 4 units & half an oatcake to see if I can lower it a bit, but not by too much, before I eat in a few more hours! Don’t know what’s going to happen: uncharted again!


----------



## Bubbsie

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congratulations Emma.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.5
> At 5.10 am
> Taken when up.
> Off into Newcastle this morning to meet some of you guys.
> Should be a fun day.
> Coffee burbling away here.
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> 
> _Why does a woman work ten years to change a man's habits and then complain that he's not the man she married?
> - Barbra Streisand_


Have a good day Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Have a good day Vince.


Ta B


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ta B


Looks like you're going to have a perfect day weather wise Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Looks like you're going to have a perfect day weather wise Vince.


Would seem so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...good sleep...good coffee...sun is shining good start to the day...woke to a 5.8...have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5. Snakes Dead would be better *shudder*


----------



## Mark Parrott

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congatulations, @Emma Lowery.


----------



## New-journey

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Hurrah, congratulations on your engagement


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all and 5.6 on this beautiful sunny day.
Have fun everyone meeting up, wished I lived nearer Newcastle!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.
Congratulations Emma!


----------



## Lanny

07:36 BS 6.3. Just after the 2 hour mark from insulin & half an oatcake! Not yet hungry & will test again in another hour & maybe eat then! This is uncharted territory: to boldly go where I haven’t gone before; paraphrasing the famous Star Trek slogan!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Hubby’s very kindly sent some sunshine over from Northern Spain. Enjoy the weekend!

Congrats Emma - very exciting news!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.6 for me.

Plans unknown for the weekend. Mother in law in hospital.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you to those who wished me good luck with pain management and neurology appointments. I now have yet more medications and return to neurology in 8-12 months. It could be rhe diabetes (autonomic damage) but he's hoping that it's something else causing my frequent dizzy spells, weak arms and legs that don't want to walk properly. Anyhow a nice 5.5 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning all and 5.6 on this beautiful sunny day.
> Have fun everyone meeting up, wished I lived nearer Newcastle!


Well there's always the next one NJ.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.6 for me.
> 
> Plans unknown for the weekend. Mother in law in hospital.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Sorry to hear that khskel...wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 07:36 BS 6.3. Just after the 2 hour mark from insulin & half an oatcake! Not yet hungry & will test again in another hour & maybe eat then! This is uncharted territory: to boldly go where I haven’t gone before; paraphrasing the famous Star Trek slogan!


Made me smile Lanny...good numbers...well done.


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.6 for me.
> 
> Plans unknown for the weekend. Mother in law in hospital.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope mother in law is ok and comes out of hospital soon.


----------



## Lanny

08:23 BS 6.1. Going to cook & have breakfast! Will wait until after eating to have my usual breakfast dose of 6 units Novorapid as there is still another hour of active insulin!

Acttually, to be on the safeside, maybe 5 units? What do you think? I’m just off to cook & check back later before injecting!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 
Congratulations on the engagement @Emma Lowery 
6.5 for me this morning
Hope you all have a nice day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Congratulations on the engagement @Emma Lowery
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Hope you all have a nice day whatever you are doing!  xx


And you K.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this sunny day!

Congratulations @Emma Lowery 

Sorry to hear about your mother in law @khskel


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> Snakes Alive 5.5. Snakes Dead would be better *shudder*


You've spoilt it now Brando...that just doesn't rhyme.


----------



## Lanny

Just finished breakfast & the Timesulin cap was at 3 hours 40 minutes so, insulin is pretty much gone! Had 6 units. Will see what the rest of the day brings & post in the eating thread later!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## genie

I checked my Bg today immediately when i was up at 6.30 and it was 5.2

Such an improvement from 7.3 yesterday! 

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Amigo

genie said:


> I checked my Bg today immediately when i was up at 6.30 and it was 5.2
> 
> Such an improvement from 7.3 yesterday!
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone!



That’s a *House Special* genie so well done!


----------



## Martin9

genie said:


> I checked my Bg today immediately when i was up at 6.30 and it was 5.2
> 
> Such an improvement from 7.3 yesterday!
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone!


Hi @genie getting better..!


----------



## Bubbsie

genie said:


> I checked my Bg today immediately when i was up at 6.30 and it was 5.2
> 
> Such an improvement from 7.3 yesterday!
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone!


An excellent result Genie...spot on


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.0 on this glorious am for me


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.4 for me this morning after a glass (or 5) of wine last night. Plenty of celebration as my partner proposed to me yesterday evening ​


Congratulations Emma!!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit late but this was taken at 8.45 this morning but only just had a chance to get on today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5.30 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_When I am able to resist the temptation to judge others,
I can see them as teachers.
- Gerald Jampolsky_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...today I woke to a 6.4...why?...yesterday I made some chocolate & hazelnut pieces that proved irresistible...by the end of the evening every piece had gone...was it me...yes...do I regret it...no it was delicious... so taking my 6.4 on the chin...have a good day all.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.9 and looking forward to a walk and swim in the river later if I am feeling brave.
Have fun everyone,


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.9 and looking forward to a walk and swim in the river later if I am feeling brave.
> Have fun everyone,


I bet that water will be freezing NJ...even if it's warm today...hope you're ready for it...whatever you do enjoy it.


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 7.9. Not a waking figure as I couldn't sleep! Got the news after dinner last night my sister has passed away!  To stop myself wallowing too much, I cleaned the kitchen overnight while listening to the Diana Tribute Album! I found the whole album comforting when my mum passed in 2015! I'm not very house proud & can REALLY let the household chores slide so, that is highly unusual for me!

I said on the eating thread, last night, that it can make a difference saying something without feeling it & pretend that I do until I DO feel it. Like the Mona Lisa's smile! I've heard jokes about her having PMS & not wanting to smile when da Vinci asked her to for the portrait!

So, I bid you all a Good Morning, even though I don't really feel it! Mona Lisa emoji!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I bet that water will be freezing NJ...even if it's warm today...hope you're ready for it...whatever you do enjoy it.


Very true, I used to be very hardy, swimming in the rivers in Snowdonia and off the Welsh sea in the Winter but that was a few years ago, well maybe two decades ago! I will probably be a wimp. You have a fun day too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> 06:40 BS 7.9. Not a waking figure as I couldn't sleep! Got the news after dinner last night my sister has passed away!  To stop myself wallowing too much, I cleaned the kitchen overnight while listening to the Diana Tribute Album! I found the whole album comforting when my mum passed in 2015! I'm not very house proud & can REALLY let the household chores slide so, that is highly unusual for me!
> 
> I said on the eating thread, last night, that it can make a difference saying something without feeling it & pretend that I do until I DO feel it. Like the Mona Lisa's smile! I've heard jokes about her having PMS & not wanting to smile when da Vinci asked her to for the portrait!
> 
> So, I bid you all a Good Morning, even though I don't really feel it! Mona Lisa emoji!


Its odd Lanny but I do the housework in times of crisis or trauma...somehow it makes me feel I'm doing something useful...whatever it takes is fine...hope you can get some sleep soon.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Bright weather here. 7.0 for me this morning. Going to play with meter as the day and times have all gone wonky again for no reason whatsoever


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me.

Mother in law seems to be on the mend. Can't be much fun having shingles and a urine infection.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 5.8 for me.
> 
> Mother in law seems to be on the mend. Can't be much fun having shingles and a urine infection.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


OOh shingles is so painful khskel… relieved to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.

Glad to hear your MIL is on the mend, Khskel.

Coastal path walk, here we come!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here, the perils of having a lie in. Did a long walk yesterday, and kept waking up in the night with cramp in my feet!


----------



## Lanny

Just managed to head off a hypo! 08:35 BS 4.2. Felt very shaky & clumsy while cooking breakfast, sipping fruit juice & scoffing mars bars bites! Then ate breakfast! & insulin. I kept an eye on my BS while cleaning the kitchen last night & it had risen from 7.7 at 19:30 after dinner to 9.4 at 02:03 & 10.4 at 04:28 before dropping to the 7.9 at 06:40 I posted earlier! I tried to exhaust myself enough to sleep & I AM physically exhausted but, still can’t sleep!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just managed to head off a hypo! 08:35 BS 4.2. Felt very shaky & clumsy while cooking breakfast, sipping fruit juice & scoffing mars bars bites! Then ate breakfast! & insulin. I kept an eye on my BS while cleaning the kitchen last night & it had risen from 7.7 at 19:30 after dinner to 9.4 at 02:03 & 10.4 at 04:28 before dropping to the 7.9 at 06:40 I posted earlier! I tried to exhaust myself enough to sleep & I AM physically exhausted but, still can’t sleep!


Lanny you don't have to sleep...just rest...if sleep is evading you just sit down in a comfy chair...think...watch something...or maybe listen to some music.


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> Lanny you don't have to sleep...just rest...if sleep is evading you just sit down in a comfy chair...think...watch something...or maybe listen to some music.



Ok, I’ll put on some music, but, not the Diana Tribute album!


----------



## Martin9

Morning all, just up at 9:30am this morning, well it is Sunday it was a 5.7 for me today...


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Ok, I’ll put on some music, but, not the Diana Tribute album!


And if necessary there's nothing wrong with reflecting & a good cry.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning.


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5 again. 2 days in a row....it's getting reptetitive sorry...repetitive.


----------



## Pine Marten

And it's a HS 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Lanny

Ooh!  Congrats on the HS, @Pine Marten !


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> And it's a HS 5.2 for me this morning


Well done PM.


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> And it's a HS 5.2 for me this morning


Congrats PM.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

3.0 this am for me on what was and still is a fantastic day here in the glorious wild west - that is apart from a bloody hypo ridden day - another reduction of the basal tonight me thinks - hope everyone is getting the same fab weather and making time to enjoy same


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 3.0 this am for me on what was and still is a fantastic day here in the glorious wild west - that is apart from a bloody hypo ridden day - another reduction of the basal tonight me thinks - hope everyone is getting the same fab weather and making time to enjoy same


Hope you had a better night last night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.9
At 4.58 am
Taken when up.

I forgot I have to go the RVI for eye check today after my laser treatment last year, totally forgot until Alexa reminded me. 
Hopeless
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_The heart of a mother is a deep abyssat the bottom of which you will always find forgiveness.
- Honore de Balzac_


----------



## Lanny

03:36 BS 6.2. Couldn’t go back to sleep & getting hungry now! 05:13 BS 6.4. A slight rise even though I’m still lying in bed! Will have insulin & cook breakfast!

My sister & brother in law came round yesterday & my sister stayed the night! It was comforting to know she’s there & I wasn’t alone! We talked yesterday & relived memories! I’m lifting my chin up so, changed my signature!

A more enthusiastic Good Morning Everyone!  , I think pretty much a real one & not Mona Lisa!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At 4.58 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> I forgot I have to go the RVI for eye check today after my laser treatment last year, totally forgot until Alexa reminded me.
> Hopeless
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _The heart of a mother is a deep abyssat the bottom of which you will always find forgiveness.
> - Honore de Balzac_


Good luck with the appointment Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck with the appointment Vince.


TA B


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...a more controlled day yesterday (i.e.no chocolate) apart from the odd glass of prosecco...had a great weekend can't believe it is over so quickly...woke to a 5.6.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 5.9
> At 4.58 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> I forgot I have to go the RVI for eye check today after my laser treatment last year, totally forgot until Alexa reminded me.
> Hopeless
> Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _The heart of a mother is a deep abyssat the bottom of which you will always find forgiveness.
> - Honore de Balzac_


Good luck at your appointment vince


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Can’t believe it’s monday already. 7.0 for me. Anyone know why a SD codefree meter looses time on its display? Lost 20 mins since reset yesterday. Will try new battery but think that’s what happened to my last one as well


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Can’t believe it’s monday already. 7.0 for me. Anyone know why a SD codefree meter looses time on its display? Lost 20 mins since reset yesterday. Will try new battery but think that’s what happened to my last one as well


Carol if its not that old I'd call Home Health...they might send you a new one...tiresome when that happens.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Greetings on another fab morning here - 4.3 this am - better - this is when I miss the Libre as would like to have seen what it was through the night - may have to reduce by another unit tonight and do another 2/3 a.m. Need to work some more to fund Libre


----------



## Carolg

They did that last time although it was out of garantee it was only 18 months old. Will email them


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> They did that last time although it was out of garantee it was only 18 months old. Will email them


I would Carol...you numbers are coming down obviously you want to keep an eye on them...have you got a spare?


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good luck at your appointment vince


Thanks Carol


----------



## Carolg

I kept the old one which also lost time. The biggest bugbear is when you reset you lose average numbers for 7,14,21days. I have emailed sme diagnostic through amazon. They replaced it last time. Determined not to get stressed about it though and just watch what goes in. Thanks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me.

Looks like it's going to be a scorcher. Watch those levels folks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Martin9

And it's a 5.5 from me, have a good day all...


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.8 and another sunny day, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Woke at 5am to the sound of a flock of jackdaws having a party on the lawn. Shut the window to deaden the sound and managed to go back to sleep.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.8 and another sunny day, have a good day everyone.


Its a beautiful morning here NJ...the sun is definitely up...supposed to be in the thirties this week...I'll definitely be hiding from the full sun.


----------



## Martin9

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.2 for me.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a scorcher. Watch those levels folks.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Does the sun/ heat affect BG levels..I'm still learning ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> Does the sun/ heat affect BG levels..I'm still learning ?


I'm sure it affects mine Martin...started off on a 6.4 yesterday (a chocolate fest the night before)… dammed hot...two hours later after no breakfast went up to 7.1...so I'm convinced it affects mine.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone . It’s another beautiful day here .
7.3 today. Looks like my insulin needs have changed yet again they’ve been going up and down like a yo yo the last couple of weeks, going back  up to 6 units of basal today .


----------



## Ljc

Martin9 said:


> Does the sun/ heat affect BG levels..I'm still learning ?


It sure affects mine lol.
The weather, change of seasons , illness and at times even when the wind changes direction lol , it’s _fun _ isn’t it .


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> It sure affects mine lol.
> The weather, change of seasons , illness and at times even when the wind changes direction lol , it’s _fun _ isn’t it .


I did think about saying when the wind changes direction Lin...just didn't want to tempt fate


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning sorry had a busy weekend so didn’t get online got my first Fitbit so been busy keeping active Saturday 4.9 Sunday 4.6 today 5.8( bit naughty last night chocolate and cheetos)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Im back in the office after a few great days away. The mood in here isn't great today. The "new ways of working" started today and its a very strange atmosphere.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Im back in the office after a few great days away. The mood in here isn't great today. The "new ways of working" started today and its a very strange atmosphere.


I've been in that situation Stitch  'New ways of working' are rarely designed to improve the lot of the people working in the 'new way'  Hope things improve a they become more familiar


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I've been in that situation Stitch  'New ways of working' are rarely designed to improve the lot of the people working in the 'new way'  Hope things improve a they become more familiar


They don't really affect me as I was unsuccessful in my interview so I don't have a role going forward anyway. I am just waiting for my final notice letter now and I can take the money and run!


----------



## Emma Lowery

10.7 for my this morning  perhaps a little too much celebrating this weekend. Time to jump back on the wagon, got my appointment with the consultant tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 10.7 for my this morning  perhaps a little too much celebrating this weekend. Time to jump back on the wagon, got my appointment with the consultant tomorrow


Well, if you can't celebrate that, what can you?  Hope it goes well at the appointment


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me after a very hot night (temperature wise that is!) 

Enjoying a cuppa whilst it’s still relatively cool, this room really heats up by the afternoon.

Got lots of little jobs scheduled if the energy levels remain.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me after a very hot night (temperature wise that is!)
> 
> Enjoying a cuppa whilst it’s still relatively cool, this room really heats up by the afternoon.
> 
> Got lots of little jobs scheduled if the energy levels remain.


I've got patio doors in the new house and get the sun through all morning - previous owner took his curtains with him (and the curtain rail!) so will have to get some more. It was already hot by 7 am!  

Hope you manage to work your way through the tasks and keep your energy levels up


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> I've got patio doors in the new house and get the sun through all morning - previous owner took his curtains with him (and the curtain rail!) so will have to get some more. It was already hot by 7 am!
> 
> Hope you manage to work your way through the tasks and keep your energy levels up



Thanks northerner. Some people are very mean, they’d even taken light bulbs and curtain rails when we moved in here. We ended up with sheets over the windows the first night! However, we reciprocated the discourtesy...it took them an age to get their stray mail redirected to them!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A rotund little 5.0 here.


----------



## Pine Marten

Good luck today, Vince 

Mine's a 5.3 today...though the heat is beginning to get me down , I'm not good with it...


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Vince Good luck with your appointment today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Another beautiful day, as I sit on the balcony just finishing  up brekkie. 

I made Lasagne last night with a tomato and basil salad. All that pasta required a nifty bit of bolussing. So I had a dead straight line overnight, all in range and drifting gently down. 

I woke with a score the same as Bloden’s - a rotund 5.0 

(A bit more rotund after the Lasagne, mind)

I’ll just wait for the applause to die down....


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day, as I sit on the balcony just finishing  up brekkie.
> 
> I made Lasagne last night with a tomato and basil salad. All that pasta required a nifty bit of bolussing. So I had a dead straight line overnight, all in range and drifting gently down.
> 
> I woke with a score the same as Bloden’s - a rotund 5.0
> 
> (A bit more rotund after the Lasagne, mind)
> 
> I’ll just wait for the applause to die down....


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day, as I sit on the balcony just finishing  up brekkie.
> 
> I made Lasagne last night with a tomato and basil salad. All that pasta required a nifty bit of bolussing. So I had a dead straight line overnight, all in range and drifting gently down.
> 
> I woke with a score the same as Bloden’s - a rotund 5.0
> 
> (A bit more rotund after the Lasagne, mind)
> 
> I’ll just wait for the applause to die down....



That’s great maths & very well worked out!


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw 6.4.....just like our pincushion fingers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> Red Raw 6.4.....just like our pincushion fingers.


Made me laugh Brando.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Thanks northerner. Some people are very mean, they’d even taken light bulbs and curtain rails when we moved in here. We ended up with sheets over the windows the first night! However, we reciprocated the discourtesy...it took them an age to get their stray mail redirected to them!


My seller left his bedroom ceiling fan (a hideous huge gold & black plastic thing) among the list of fixtures & fittings to remain here upon completion...when I arrived I found to my great relief he had taken it with him...thank goodness


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> I kept the old one which also lost time. The biggest bugbear is when you reset you lose average numbers for 7,14,21days. I have emailed sme diagnostic through amazon. They replaced it last time. Determined not to get stressed about it though and just watch what goes in. Thanks


Reply to my email re monitor. Send address and we will send a new one. No questions, good service


----------



## Lanny

03:35 BS 6.3. Went to bed early yesterday evening & woke up hungry! I had a feeling, reading on these forums that around this time is when BS drops to it's lowest point during the night, that my usual breakfast dose of 6 units might be too much! I remember that it was eating around this time for breakfast, in the past, hypos have caught me by surprise! So, compromised between the dinner dose of 4 & breakfast dose & went for 5 units Novorapid & had breakfast: reheated casserole! Will see what happens?

Still dark outside but, I'm not too bad albeit not quite sunny on the inside! With reasonable enthusiasm, at this time of the morning, Good morning everyone & have a great day!  Pretty much real & not Mona Lisa!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.8
At 4.00 am
Taken when up.
Phone calls
Thanks everyone.
Eye check fine yesterday, needed a little more laser on my left eye which was over in a jiffy and no problems. Had quite a lot of laser treatment carried out on that eye last year before my dx but my vision in that eye has never been terrific from the age of 9. Walked into town and had a couple of espressos at Starbucks in Eldon Sq. and sat outside people watching.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_The heresy of one age becomes the orthdoxy of the next.
- Helen Keller_


----------



## Lanny

05:14 BS 7.4. Ahh! Lightbulb emoji! That's why I've gone lower than expected when eating around this time in the past! I was caught completely by surprise twice by hypos after eating around this time, 02:00 to 04:00, & went hypo about the 2 hour after mark! The first time in 2015 rushing to mum's bedside in HK, early flight, & one before a dental appointment, referred to specialist about 50 miles away needing 3 buses to get to & a 3.5 hour journey starting VERY early! Both times I was already anxious & the hypos didn't help! I'm learning! If eating at this time, after sleeping & getting up (that's different from not sleeping yet) I need less insulin!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Reply to my email re monitor. Send address and we will send a new one. No questions, good service


That is good news Carol...obviously they want you to continue using their strips...so customer service has to be on the ball...well done.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. Looks like it's going to be another absolute scorcher


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.2 today


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.2 today


House Special @Spireite72 
Congrats


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.2 today


House special! Congratulations!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Not read posts yet. Hope you all h@ve a good day.  Another warm sunny day here .

 Oops,  now on earth did that happen.

My new sensor seems to be settling in very nicely.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Not read posts yet. Hope you all h@ve a good day.  Another warm sunny day here .
> View attachment 9278
> Oops,  now on earth did that happen.
> 
> My new sensor seems to be settling in very nicely.


I like a challenge in the mornings!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I like a challenge in the mornings!


I’m blaming it on lack of coffee lol


----------



## khskel

Morning all and just missed a HS with 5.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS @Spireite72 ! 

Ooh! @Ljc, we'll pretend that numpty moment never happened since you haven't had you caffeine yet, as you know my caffeine of choice is tea from the eating thread!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @khskel, you've hovered round the HS & only just missed it; you'll hit it yet!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. A bit dull here but might shape up nicely. 6.7 for me so coming down


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning. A bit dull here but might shape up nicely. 6.7 for me so coming down


Misty here this morning Carol and a lttle dull.  It should brighten up later I hope.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang.

My liver still works. 

We were woken at seven by the fire alarm, which would wake the dead. And me. Went out on to the front balcony to see if anyone else was running around, but apparently this happens every few months. It’s crying wolf. Nevertheless, a fire truck arrived, and located the fault to a service room next door to us. When these two big lads came towards us I thought they were coming to carry me downstairs. No such luck

So what’s this got to do with my liver? Well, I’m blaming that for this morning’s 8.2 when I got around to checking it.

That’s my story, and I’m sticking to it


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang.
> 
> My liver still works.
> 
> We were woken at seven by the fire alarm, which would wake the dead. And me. Went out on to the front balcony to see if anyone else was running around, but apparently this happens every few months. It’s crying wolf. Nevertheless, a fire truck arrived, and located the fault to a service room next door to us. When these two big lads came towards us I thought they were coming to carry me downstairs. No such luck
> 
> So what’s this got to do with my liver? Well, I’m blaming that for this morning’s 8.2 when I got around to checking it.
> 
> That’s my story, and I’m sticking to it


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, snap Khskel. 
Dawn Phenomenon seems to have disappeared with the hot weather.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.

A heatwave! Wow...I’m speechless...


----------



## Lanny

Ehh! I'm learning more about my BS in the early hours! 06:01 BS 8.2. 07:42 BS 9.7. It's like my body thought it was still asleep, earlier when up & eating but, later in the morning the dawn phenomen has kicked in again.

That explains why the 2nd. time I went hypo, dental trip, I was waiting for a change of buses at a station & routinely checked. A lower than 4 figure surprised me so, I had a tea with milk & sugar from a vending machine! Then, later on my BS went up to over 13! I only had tea!  

Clearly after checking twice, to make sure, the morning rise is happening now! So, I had another 4 units & half an oatcake to stop further rise! Definitely DON'T want to eat again!

The DF can throw some curveballs!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.1 and heading to London later, can only imagine the heat in the tube! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.2 today


OOh get you Spireite… a house special... well done.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.1 and heading to London later, can only imagine the heat in the tube!
> Have a good day everyone.


Sit near the doors if you can ..at least you'll get a blast of air when the doors open...enjoy your trip.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...was up at 5am...tested & got a 6.3...then remembered how bad I was last night...at dinner (not saying what I ate)… again before bed when I attacked a packet of mini Oreos...which almost disappeared...went back to  bed after breakfast...slept for another two hours...so counting myself lucky this morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Misty here this morning Carol and a lttle dull.  It should brighten up later I hope.


Scorching hot here already Vince...did think about a trip down to London this morning...not in this heat...will be hiding from the sun today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Horrible night with the heat and pain in my hip, really battered it off the worktop yesterday morning and even though there's no mark it feels very bruised inside 
6.5 for me this morning 
Hope all you lovelies have a great day  xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible night with the heat and pain in my hip, really battered it off the worktop yesterday morning and even though there's no mark it feels very bruised inside
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Hope all you lovelies have a great day  xx


Ouch, hope it feels better soon, you have a great day too


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.6 this am - reductions working


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Sit near the doors if you can ..at least you'll get a blast of air when the doors open...enjoy your trip.


Thanks and good plan. I will miss rush hour if I can and will take lots of water too


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks and good plan. I will miss rush hour if I can and will take lots of water too


You have to have a plan for the tube in London...good luck.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible night with the heat and pain in my hip, really battered it off the worktop yesterday morning and even though there's no mark it feels very bruised inside
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Hope all you lovelies have a great day  xx



Ouch! I have yet to learn to do things slowly & bash myself on furniture & wall corners all the time! If a bruise does show up, arnica gel is very good for that!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Horrible night with the heat and pain in my hip, really battered it off the worktop yesterday morning and even though there's no mark it feels very bruised inside
> 6.5 for me this morning
> Hope all you lovelies have a great day  xx


Ouch...it may take a while for the bruise to appear K...likely to have a whopper...put some arnica on it if you have any...those cupboards & worktops are mean...stubbed my top on the cupboard the other morning...split the nail right down the centre...waiting for it to fall off...so I do sympathise.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today, slowly feeling better now.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Ouch...it may take a while for the bruise to appear K...likely to have a whopper...put some arnica on it if you have any...those cupboards & worktops are mean...stubbed my top on the cupboard the other morning...split the nail right down the centre...waiting for it to fall off...so I do sympathise.


never even heard of this stuff you and @Lanny have suggested using!! lol, will see if Tesco have it? its stounding like and was agony at the time too , sorry to hear about your toe, I battered my foot off the door frame a couple of years ago, half my foot was black and blue, swollen and couldn't put much weight on it for weeks so know how horrible that is too, hope it heals soon!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> never even heard of this stuff you and @Lanny have suggested using!! lol, will see if Tesco have it? its stounding like and was agony at the time too , sorry to hear about your toe, I battered my foot off the door frame a couple of years ago, half my foot was black and blue, swollen and couldn't put much weight on it for weeks so know how horrible that is too, hope it heals soon!!  xx


I have done the worktop bump...and the cupboard K...they are a nightmare...can't tell you what I said when I did it...it bloody hurts...at least we're still in one piece!


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> never even heard of this stuff you and @Lanny have suggested using!! lol, will see if Tesco have it? its stounding like and was agony at the time too , sorry to hear about your toe, I battered my foot off the door frame a couple of years ago, half my foot was black and blue, swollen and couldn't put much weight on it for weeks so know how horrible that is too, hope it heals soon!!  xx



I'm not sure if supermarkets would have it. The best bet would be a Health Food Shop, like Hollands & Barretts & the like! As it's a natural herbal remedy that's good for bruising! Although I have seen tea tree oil & aloe vera gels becoming available now at tesco! Oh, worth mentioning, be careful after application to wash hands well as arnica when ingested can speed up the heart & cause problems!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> I'm not sure if supermarkets would have it. The best bet would be a Health Food Shop, like Hollands & Barretts & the like! As it's a natural herbal remedy that's good for bruising! Although I have seen tea tree oil & aloe vera gels becoming available now at tesco! Oh, worth mentioning, be careful after application to wash hands well as arnica when ingested can speed up the heart & cause problems!


Haha trying to find a health food shop near here would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack!! lol, checked Tesco online apparently they have it a £3.50 a tube!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Being diabetic for so long & being slow to heal there are a few herbal staples that help healing I always have:- Tea tree oil as a natural antibiotic; aloe vera for burns & the like, propolis gel or cream, for healing open wounds & arnica for bruising! Yes, it can be expensive but, I can take a VERY long time to heal without them!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Being diabetic for so long & being slow to heal there are a few herbal staples that help healing I always have:- Tea tree oil as a natural antibiotic; aloe vera for burns & the like, propolis gel or cream, for healing open wounds & arnica for bruising! Yes, it can be expensive but, I can take a VERY long time to heal without them!


I don't find I take any longer to heal than I did before so think I will just put up with bruises here and there lol xx


----------



## Martin9

It was. 4.7 for me this am ..hope you all well !


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line 5.9. I wish I had been on it to relax instead of going to work at sweatsville, Lobstertown.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.37 am
Taken when up.
Dentist today. Just check up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Life's burdens are lighter when I laugh at myself.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Vince_UK

Hope the hip is feeling better today @Kaylz


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:51 BS 7.9. I’ll take that as a reasonable start after a few days of erratic readings! My readings were ODD yesterday & I’ll put them down as experience!

My sister’s stay with me the previous 2 nights, she left yesterday morning after breakfast, & talking about past memories of my sister who’s passed helped a lot!

By the look of things, today is going to be another humid, sticky, muggy day! I sweated buckets walking 4000 steps to my health centre for the annual diabetic eye screening!

I’m lifting my chin up further & the smile is becoming less of a pretense now so, I amended my signature!

Good morning to you all & have a GREAT day!  Fully engaged & enthusiastic!   , with a whistle! I may even get back to the sunny on the inside feeling again?

Just going to bolus & cook breakfast. Will catch up later!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Awake early to an 8.4. I stopped at Aldi yesterday on way home and they had caramel moser Roth, so fell totally off the wagon. If I can’t  be more realistic about eating it, it will have to GO. (Bought two packs). Have a good day all


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Awake early to an 8.4. I stopped at Aldi yesterday on way home and they had caramel moser Roth, so fell totally off the wagon. If I can’t  be more realistic about eating it, it will have to GO. (Bought two packs). Have a good day all


luvly int it


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7 today blood test on Friday and my review on Monday she wanted to do it after 10 weeks as my BGL are so good still a little anxious to see my HbA1c now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 despite being 9.3 before bed.

We're being allowed to dress down at work until the end of next week. Black T Shirt at the ready.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> We're being allowed to dress down at work until the end of next week. Black T Shirt at the ready.


Had to chuckle at that


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> luvly int it


Too good.. not easy to resist especially when tired, watching mindless tv instead of just going to bed.


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.4 despite being 9.3 before bed.
> 
> We're being allowed to dress down at work until the end of next week. Black T Shirt at the ready.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Oooh! I wouldn’t wear black in this weather! It really IS true wearing black is hotter! I wore black for years in the restaurant business & hated hot summers as wearing black is SO hot!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Oooh! I wouldn’t wear black in this weather! It really IS true wearing black is hotter! I wore black for years in the restaurant business & hated hot summers as wearing black is SO hot!


Quite strangely Lanny, when I first went to China in 2003, ALL the cars were black. a mianzi thing. Steadily over the years, that has changed to now the majority being white. The reason being mainly because white relects the heat from the sun as you say. What I have never been able to understand, bearing that in mind, in the middle eats the men all usually wear white for that very reason and yet the women wear black. They must be sweltering at times.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 12.4 so time for another basal change. It may also be my body getting used to the gabepentin prescribed by my neurologist.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 today blood test on Friday and my review on Monday she wanted to do it after 10 weeks as my BGL are so good still a little anxious to see my HbA1c now.


I wouldn't worry Spireite...you'll be fine your results have been outstanding so far...good luck (anyway).


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Awake early to an 8.4. I stopped at Aldi yesterday on way home and they had caramel moser Roth, so fell totally off the wagon. If I can’t  be more realistic about eating it, it will have to GO. (Bought two packs). Have a good day all


Send them down here Carol...I'll 'dispose' of them for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slightly overcast here...so a little cooler...likely to be 30c again today...another day hiding from the sun...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

That’s the spirit @Lanny! Glad to hear your smile’s creeping back.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. A bit cloudy here too, still going to be hot though.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.5 here.
> 
> That’s the spirit @Lanny! Glad to hear your smile’s creeping back.



Thanks, @Bloden


----------



## Lanny

08:05 BS 8.9. After breakfast! Yay! That’s more like it! No more weird shenanigans with BS please for the day Miss Diabetes Fairy! Two hands together, please emoji!


----------



## khskel

Lanny said:


> Oooh! I wouldn’t wear black in this weather! It really IS true wearing black is hotter! I wore black for years in the restaurant business & hated hot summers as wearing black is SO hot!


I'm only wearing black until I find something darker.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

9.3 this am - have to decide now whether to tweak the basal by 1 unit or not - decisions, decisions...


----------



## Northerner

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 9.3 this am - have to decide now whether to tweak the basal by 1 unit or not - decisions, decisions...


When was your last tweak? Bear in mind that sometimes you need a few days before making another change so you can be sure it's not just a one-off  So tricky, given the number of factors that can be at play, especially when some of them can be capricious, like the weather!  Hope you can settle on a happy medium soon


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

Northerner said:


> When was your last tweak? Bear in mind that sometimes you need a few days before making another change so you can be sure it's not just a one-off  So tricky, given the number of factors that can be at play, especially when some of them can be capricious, like the weather!  Hope you can settle on a happy medium soon


Not since Sunday and was highish yesterday am too so may be time - just not sure with the heat and it is to get warmer and that is what is deterring me... have got rid of the hypos last 2 days with reduction in basal and also ratio reductions in bolus  finding that fine balance is sooooooooooooo tricky!


----------



## Martin9

It was a 5.7 this morning but not a fasting BG, woke up at 3am felt really hungry so had a small peice of low carb toast. Have a great day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. No work today as I have a funeral to go to later.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me so going the wrong way again.  Need to tighten up on those pesky carbs again, getting a bit too relaxed with them.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 for me so going the wrong way again.  Need to tighten up on those pesky carbs again, getting a bit too relaxed with them.


It's far from terrible Lorraine, but good that you are keeping your eye on the ball and know what you need to do  How's the running going?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> It's far from terrible Lorraine, but good that you are keeping your eye on the ball and know what you need to do  How's the running going?


Still running, now finished the Couch to 5k course, but we are still running as a group 3 to 4 times per week.  I did have a lay off last week due to being so ill on the antibiotics, they made me feel worse than the infection they were treating.  But went out on Sunday as I was feeling better, but slow but for me getting out and doing it was most important.  Running again tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Still running, now finished the Couch to 5k course, but we are still running as a group 3 to 4 times per week.  I did have a lay off last week due to being so ill on the antibiotics, they made me feel worse than the infection they were treating.  But went out on Sunday as I was feeling better, but slow but for me getting out and doing it was most important.  Running again tonight.


Good for you  Do I detect some frustration at not being able to run whilst you were ill? Sounds like you're getting the running bug!  Hope it's not too hot for you tonight, stay well-hydrated


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> I'm only wearing black until I find something darker.


My hubby wears the same clothes rain or shine, Spain or Wales, mostly black - combats, t-shirt, shirt (add a hoody in winter). His name’s Huw so we call it his Huw-niform.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good for you  Do I detect some frustration at not being able to run whilst you were ill? Sounds like you're getting the running bug!  Hope it's not too hot for you tonight, stay well-hydrated


Certainly have got the bug. I was very disappointed that I had to take time off from running.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Send them down here Carol...I'll 'dispose' of them for you.


Made a great effort last night lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Made a great effort last night lol


Yeah Yeah, what's that just flown past your window, pink in colour.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Yeah Yeah, what's that just flown past your window, pink in colour.


Meant effort to eat them, no pink things here lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Meant effort to eat them, no pink things here lol


Oche aye the noo, tartan things then.....


----------



## Brando77

Another Red Raw 6.4 at 5am.....gah!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  Quite overcast this morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.
Very misty here in the Toon this morning

Codefree say 5.8
At 4.53 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Be simply yourself and don't compare or compete.
- Lao Tzu_


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5....ugh, snakes *cringe*


----------



## Martin9

Same as Northerner this am it's 5.7 for me...have a good day all !


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...tired...would love to go back to bed...but eye screening today...woke to a 6.6 (which is high for me)… I guess I must indeed be diabetic.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...tired...would love to go back to bed...but eye screening today...woke to a 6.6 (which is high for me)… I guess I must indeed be diabetic.


Good luck with the test Bubbsie.


----------



## Martin9

Yeah good luck with the test..@Bubbsie..!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck with the test Bubbsie.


I'm not fussed by it Vince...I just hate having to wait for the eye drops to wear off...still just heartened by the news Germany are out of the World Cup...or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Lanny

06:19 BS 6.8. It’s already scorching outside without a cloud in the sky!

I didn’t sleep much last night as I’d conked out shortly after breakfast yesterday & slept the whole day! With an interuption of a phone call around lunchtime so, had my lunchtime meds, minus the metaformin, as that’ll give me problems on an empty stomach. Saved that for when I woke & ate at 21:30.

My overnight cleaning of the kitchen on Sat. night has left me with intermittent backache the last few days, which I have to be careful of! Since my neuropathy diagnosis, March 2017, a backache in my spine, I’ve learned, is a warning sign that I’m tired & if I don’t rest, the nerves in my legs will stop working & I won’t be able to move!

My backache seems to be completely gone after my long snooze yesterday! I’ll post in the eating thread as usual later.

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> Yeah good luck with the test..@Bubbsie..!


Thank you Martin


----------



## Carolg

Good luck bubbsie with eye screening.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a what the hell is that noise, oh it's the alarm 4.5 for me. 

Have a good day everyone and don't forget the shades @Bubbsie .


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Nice weather here. 6.5 for me today


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good luck bubbsie with eye screening.


Thanks Carol


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all and a what the hell is that noise, oh it's the alarm 4.5 for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and don't forget the shades @Bubbsie .


In my bag already khskel


----------



## AJLang

A much better 7.2 today. The basal change seems to have worked


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> In my bag already khskel


Shades, hoodie and a bulldog?
Dodgy if you ask me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Shades, hoodie and a bulldog?
> Dodgy if you ask me.


Harry is not allowed in the eye screening unit...he'll have to wait outside with his shades & hoodie on...keeping the engine running.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.1 for me today. Back in the office today but no actual work today, I'm getting bored now! Hurry up and give me my final notice letter!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.4 and was 5.3 yesterday in London, so far my levels have been perfect in the heat! 
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me today  Quite overcast this morning.


That’ll be smoke, not cloud... I hope they manage to put the wildfire out today. Our local Spanish town was still dark at 10am last year because of the fires. Spooky.

Morning all. 7.9 here - overdid the bedtime snack, methinks.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Not tested yet but expected to wake up
with newly developed pains after what felt like a badly judged rugby tackle last night over a newly introduced chair in the bedroom! (I didn’t put it there). Went absolutely flying and narrowly missed knocking myself out! I still have a fully torn rotator cuff from the last fall onto concrete!

I’m too old for carpet burns on my knees!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Not tested yet but expected to wake up
> with newly developed pains after what felt like a badly judged rugby tackle last night over a newly introduced chair in the bedroom! (I didn’t put it there). Went absolutely flying and narrowly missed knocking myself out! I still have a fully torn rotator cuff from the last fall onto concrete!
> 
> I’m too old for carpet burns on my knees!


OUCH!!!!!
I wonder who got yelled at.
I actually thought about you the oter day while at the RVI. I nticed the name of the very expensive shops in the hospital here are called AMIGO and I suddenly had the thought about your goodself and your fourm name.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Not tested yet but expected to wake up
> with newly developed pains after what felt like a badly judged rugby tackle last night over a newly introduced chair in the bedroom! (I didn’t put it there). Went absolutely flying and narrowly missed knocking myself out! I still have a fully torn rotator cuff from the last fall onto concrete!
> 
> I’m too old for carpet burns on my knees!


Ouch Amigo...hope you haven't done yourself too much damage.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> That’ll be smoke, not cloud... I hope they manage to put the wildfire out today. Our local Spanish town was still dark at 10am last year because of the fires. Spooky.
> 
> Morning all. 7.9 here - overdid the bedtime snack, methinks.


Sunny now, wind must have changed  Feel very sorry for those living close to the fire, terrible situation  I recall similar back in 1976.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, good grief @Amigo!

Hope things settle for you soon!

I used to have a nightdress that was too long for me but, put up with it! Until I tripped over the hem, fell onto a glass table, banged my head face down & knocked out serveral teeth! OUCH, OUCH, OOOUCH!


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> Not tested yet but expected to wake up
> with newly developed pains after what felt like a badly judged rugby tackle last night over a newly introduced chair in the bedroom! (I didn’t put it there). Went absolutely flying and narrowly missed knocking myself out! I still have a fully torn rotator cuff from the last fall onto concrete!
> 
> I’m too old for carpet burns on my knees!


Ouch! I hope you aren't in too much pain.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> OUCH!!!!!
> I wonder who got yelled at.
> I actually thought about you the oter day while at the RVI. I nticed the name of the very expensive shops in the hospital here are called AMIGO and I suddenly had the thought about your goodself and your fourm name.



Funnily enough Vince, expensive shops remind my husband of me too! 

A 6.9 for me


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Funnily enough Vince, expensive shops remind my husband of me too!
> 
> A 6.9 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Not tested yet but expected to wake up
> with newly developed pains after what felt like a badly judged rugby tackle last night over a newly introduced chair in the bedroom! (I didn’t put it there). Went absolutely flying and narrowly missed knocking myself out! I still have a fully torn rotator cuff from the last fall onto concrete!
> 
> I’m too old for carpet burns on my knees!


Sounds painful.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me today, but wondering how I managed that when I had a small slice of pork pie yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning
7.1 for me and don't have a clue what to do  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 7.1 for me and don't have a clue what to do  xx


Sounds like a one-off or maybe an infection brewing @Kaylz, don't worry you don't need to do anything for that


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a one-off or maybe an infection brewing @Kaylz, don't worry you don't need to do anything for that


I wish it was just a one off  been going up during the night a lot recently but I wouldn't class it as enough to shove in an extra unit of Tresiba, you know what I mean, feel like crap with how I'm doing at the moment and feel like I'm letting myself down as my daily averages have been in the 7's  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I wish it was just a one off  been going up during the night a lot recently but I wouldn't class it as enough to shove in an extra unit of Tresiba, you know what I mean, feel like crap with how I'm doing at the moment and feel like I'm letting myself down as my daily averages have been in the 7's  xx



Maybe have a word with your DSN Kaylz. Could be an underlying infection (UTI?)  as Northerner says or even stress related as you’re not eating any differently. Still within decent parameters though so don’t panic.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> I wish it was just a one off  been going up during the night a lot recently but I wouldn't class it as enough to shove in an extra unit of Tresiba, you know what I mean, feel like crap with how I'm doing at the moment and feel like I'm letting myself down as my daily averages have been in the 7's  xx


Hey @Kaylz, it's a difficult tightrope to walk and as you know things can shift and change from time to time. There are a lot of factors involved in what happens to your blood sugars from day to day, and although your levels are a bit higher currently they are far from being bad. I do know how you feel though, you just can't help being frustrated when it's difficult to pinpoint any reason and your levels start running higher - I have been getting 6s and 7s over the past couple of months, and have only recently got a couple of waking upper 5s, when I used to get low 5s regularly. The upside of having average levels in the 7s for a period is that it will improve your hypo awareness. I'd give it a bit longer before changing the Tresiba dose - are you due to see your DSN at all, or can you contact them for advice?


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Hey @Kaylz, it's a difficult tightrope to walk and as you know things can shift and change from time to time. There are a lot of factors involved in what happens to your blood sugars from day to day, and although your levels are a bit higher currently they are far from being bad. I do know how you feel though, you just can't help being frustrated when it's difficult to pinpoint any reason and your levels start running higher - I have been getting 6s and 7s over the past couple of months, and have only recently got a couple of waking upper 5s, when I used to get low 5s regularly. The upside of having average levels in the 7s for a period is that it will improve your hypo awareness. I'd give it a bit longer before changing the Tresiba dose - are you due to see your DSN at all, or can you contact them for advice?


I know what your saying is right and losing my hypo awareness was a real worry when I was permanently waking so low and obviously dipping under without waking and I know I'm not dangerously high or anything but still makes me feel like I'm not doing so well and slightly embarrassed if I'm honest that's a reason I haven't been posting here much , no I haven't heard anything from them in months and even when I did email I didn't get a response  I can phone if need be but it's usually a case of leave a message and we'll respond within 3-4 hours and with other appointments it sometimes doesn't allow as they don't always appreciate you having your phone on, I'll see how it goes over the weekend and if need be give the department a call on Wednesday (first day I'm available to sit and wait on a call back) xx


----------



## Spireite72

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 7.1 for me and don't have a clue what to do  xx


 hate to see you feeling down. Don’t beat yourself up over this you’re a strong person and will get on top before long.


----------



## Kaylz

Spireite72 said:


> hate to see you feeling down. Don’t beat yourself up over this you’re a strong person and will get on top before long.


Thanks hun, your always so supportive!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Maybe have a word with your DSN Kaylz. Could be an underlying infection (UTI?)  as Northerner says or even stress related as you’re not eating any differently. Still within decent parameters though so don’t panic.


Sorry hun didn't get a notification about this so only just noticed it, na I've had UTI's and the likes before and there's defo nothing like that wrong with me, just getting to me that's all xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Sorry hun didn't get a notification about this so only just noticed it, na I've had UTI's and the likes before and there's defo nothing like that wrong with me, just getting to me that's all xx



Well stress pushes mine up so who knows?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Well stress pushes mine up so who knows?


I don't feel stressed at the moment though but could be I suppose xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I don't feel stressed at the moment though but could be I suppose xx



That’s strange Kaylz because you’ve certainly seemed rather down and fed up over the last week or so.
However, it’s not my place to speculate. Best to speak to your DSN


----------



## Martin9

After a fitful nights sleep, well 5hrs due to the heat I woke to a 5.0 m.mol/l at 3am, so not too bad..


----------



## Lanny

03:54 BS 5.7. Not really waking as I didn’t sleep last night but, rested as much as I could!

Conked out after lunch yesterday & woke after 22:00.

Just cooking breakfast so, mustn’t get distracted & get it burnt!

Watched the BBC documentary, om iPlayer, just before testing Celebrities on the NHS Frontline! I think that Ann Widdecombe sumed it up with the NHS having to pick up all the inadequacies of society & not being able to anymore!

I’m having my usual breakfast dose & will keep a close eye! 5.7 at this time is low but, no active insulin & I haven’t slept so, think I’ll be ok? Haven slept, woken up & eaten at this time has been the problem in the past! But, still worth keeping a close eye on!

Breakfast beckons, Good morning everyone! Have a great Friday as a precursor to a great weekend!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wow, yesterday woke up at a 2.6, today at 13.9  
Such is the madness of my body! @Kaylz your welcome to this  can we swap please!
Pump Consultant is putting me forward, absolutely believes it will help me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Wow, yesterday woke up at a 2.6, today at 13.9
> Such is the madness of my body! @Kaylz your welcome to this  can we swap please!
> Pump Consultant is putting me forward, absolutely believes it will help me



Ooh, dear! Bad, bad, DF for mucking you about! 



Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today.



Getting into the 5’s again! Your asthma before you started the inhalers might have affected you with tht higher, than usual for you, BS. Now, you’re on the inhaler & you can run again, hope it drops back down again for you!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

@Northerner pump Consultancy went very well. He agreed with everything I stated and believes that I should be eligible for pump therapy!!


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> @Northerner pump Consultancy went very well. He agreed with everything I stated and is in agreement that I should be eligible for pump therapy!!


Fabulous news!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> Fabulous news!


Feel like I'm getting somewhere now, being listened to and acknowledged, I'm so relieved


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Feel like I'm getting somewhere now, being listened to and acknowledged, I'm so relieved


Let's hope it brings you some stability and improved quality of life  I think I've only ever encountered about 3 people here who've handed their pumps back, the rest would fight tooth and claw to keep them once they've got over the initial hurdles! Have you got a copy of 'Pumping Insulin'? It's always been highly recommended here


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8. Another glorious day...enjoy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm aware that it will be like starting all over again, my Consultant thinks I should be ok as I'm still a relative newbie to it all and (hopefully!) adjust and have him, my DSN and a dietician for support. I will also have you lot to help and guide me


----------



## Lanny

05:56 BS 8.0. 1.5 hours after breakfast! Phew! Seems to be ok! I didn’t quite dare to prebolus earlier asI’ve never been this low in the morning before & injected when I was eating! I’m still learning & chalking up new info on how things affect me!


----------



## Lanny

06:29 BS 7.6. 2 hours after breakfast! Ahhh! It seems that I peak sooner that the 2 hour mark! Learnt something new again!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 6.2
At 6.31 am
Taken when up.

.Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Good judgement comes from experience.
Experience comes from bad judgement.
- Jim Horning_


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me. 

Sunny again,  I'll be the one driving to work in the mini Mayfair.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've now got to attend a 'pre pump' course then another pump course, which I think will happen when I'm on my nights when working, can I have that night off without owing it back to my employer?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.2, I hope @Vince_UK there is room on the 6.2 step for me. 

I hope everyone keeps cool as another  scorcher today. It will be  28 here and will go back later to the river, can't wait!


----------



## New-journey

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've now got to attend a 'pre pump' course then another pump course, which I think will happen when I'm on my nights when working, can I have that night off without owing it back to my employer?


This so such good news, so happy you are getting a pump, I do hope your employer gives you the night off for all these courses.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6.2, I hope @Vince_UK there is room on the 6.2 step for me.
> 
> I hope everyone keeps cool as another  scorcher today. It will be  28 here and will go back later to the river, can't wait!


There is always room for a charming Lady NJ


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I wish it was just a one off  been going up during the night a lot recently but I wouldn't class it as enough to shove in an extra unit of Tresiba, you know what I mean, feel like crap with how I'm doing at the moment and feel like I'm letting myself down as my daily averages have been in the 7's  xx


I am sure you have thought of this but I would do a basal test at this point, then you would know whether to increase your Tresiba. Also if you are beating yourself up then that could affect your numbers. How about trying to give yourself a break today, you are still the wonderful you - whatever the number you have! Sending loads of support.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> There is always room for a charming Lady NJ


Well thank you Sir, I will bring us a cup of coffee


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've now got to attend a 'pre pump' course then another pump course, which I think will happen when I'm on my nights when working, can I have that night off without owing it back to my employer?


I'd have a word well in advance - perhaps call the Diabetes UK Helpline to see what your rights are first


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Well thank you Sir, I will bring us a cup of coffee


A ice chilled Martini or three would go down well also


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I'd have a word well in advance - perhaps call the Diabetes UK Helpline to see what your rights are first


First class advice. If in doubt ask.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I will do, just thinking out loud


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 7.8 for me, blame MR. Won’t open the next packet


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Good morning 7.8 for me, blame MR. Won’t open the next packet


There's those tartan wee beasties flying past your window again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.9 here. Ouch!

Sorry to hear you’re struggling at the mo, @Kaylz. When I get days like that, I try to do something that reminds me I’m not just a (%*@#!!ing) diabetic - usually this’ll be a walk or a coffee at my fav coffee shop. Hope you’re feeling better asap.

Go @Lucy Honeychurch! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.4 today and a visit to the vampires at 9.20


----------



## Emma Lowery

13.8 for me this morning  I fell asleep last night after a 5am start without taking my insulin and this is obviously the repercussions. I normally take my lantus before bedtime - as I have missed it do I leave it for the day or take some this morning?


----------



## Spireite72

Emma Lowery said:


> 13.8 for me this morning  I fell asleep last night after a 5am start without taking my insulin and this is obviously the repercussions. I normally take my lantus before bedtime - as I have missed it do I leave it for the day or take some this morning?


I would take it this morning but ether reduce the dose or the dose of tonight’s so the over lap doesn’t cause a hypo. But there are others that may have better advice.


----------



## Lanny

Emma Lowery said:


> 13.8 for me this morning  I fell asleep last night after a 5am start without taking my insulin and this is obviously the repercussions. I normally take my lantus before bedtime - as I have missed it do I leave it for the day or take some this morning?



I remember a post by @everydayupsanddowns , about a missed basal dose. He suggested having half your usual basal dose, to cover the half day you have to come: can’t do anything about the half day that’s already gone without the basal dose!


----------



## Robin

Emma Lowery said:


> 13.8 for me this morning  I fell asleep last night after a 5am start without taking my insulin and this is obviously the repercussions. I normally take my lantus before bedtime - as I have missed it do I leave it for the day or take some this morning?





Spireite72 said:


> I would take it this morning but ether reduce the dose or the dose of tonight’s so the over lap doesn’t cause a hypo. But there are others that may have better advice.


That's an option, but as you say, you have to be careful tonight if you've got an overlap. Another way ( and what I usually do, we all forget from time to time!) is to firefight during the day with extra Bolus insulin, but I can't remember, Emma, whether you have a short acting as well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, the return of the dawn phenomenon here, 8.0 last night, 6.4 at 3am when I happened to wake up, 8.0 this morning. I'd love to know where it's been for the past couple of weeks, then I could send it packing there again!


----------



## Emma Lowery

Thanks everyone, I do have bolus insulin as well so could use that and just keep a close eye over the day. I normally take 50 units of bolus in the evening so I'm missing quite a dose, might just take 20 this morning and see how I go


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> Thanks everyone, I do have bolus insulin as well so could use that and just keep a close eye over the day. I normally take 50 units of bolus in the evening so I'm missing quite a dose, might just take 20 this morning and see how I go


Like @Robin, I would firefight with bolus corrections through the day. Hope it's not too troublesome!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> There is always room for a charming Lady NJ


Vince...a complete change of direction for you...baker...confectioner...now 'ladykiller'...aah who would have thought...you charmer you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.4 today and a visit to the vampires at 9.20


Good luck Spireite...hope they get it first time.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Well thank you Sir, I will bring us a cup of coffee


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Codefree say 6.2
> At 6.31 am
> Taken when up.
> 
> .Take care everyone and have a great day.
> 
> _Good judgement comes from experience.
> Experience comes from bad judgement.
> - Jim Horning_


Blueberry Clafaoutis? Vince


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

4.2 this am - a bit on the low side but sure that's the weather Had a good day yesterday with with eye appt. - okay only got two month review holiday but happy with that as I thought eyesight was rapidly deteriorating but it appeared I was wrong - for once I was delighted with this not 100% accuracy  Even treated myself to a delicious ice cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Blueberry Clafaoutis? Vince


Blackberry please


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...woke to a glorious day...and yet another personal challenge that has arisen...fortunately I have been described as 'terrier like' before which I took as a compliment (I like the positive approach) in my endeavours to right  wrongs...so will get busy on that...woke to a 5.9 and looking forward to the weekend ahead.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Blackberry please


Is there any left?...don't mention the strawberry muffins (please).


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning.

With the pollen as high and troublesome as it is, I say roll on Christmas!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning.
> 
> With the pollen as high and troublesome as it is, I say roll on Christmas!


Never thought I'd hear myself say it but I agree Amigo.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day. I’ve not read any posts yet, will catch up later .
Woke around 7 am to 6.1 finger prick , 5.8 Libre and a lovely flatfish.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Hope you all have a good day. I’ve not read any posts yet, will catch up later .
> Woke around 7 am to 6.1 finger prick , 5.8 Libre and a lovely flatfish.
> 
> View attachment 9324


A beautiful sight to behold!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Blackberry please


Okay Vince...blackberry it is then...bet there's still none left.


----------



## Bubbsie

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 4.2 this am - a bit on the low side but sure that's the weather Had a good day yesterday with with eye appt. - okay only got two month review holiday but happy with that as I thought eyesight was rapidly deteriorating but it appeared I was wrong - for once I was delighted with this not 100% accuracy  Even treated myself to a delicious ice cream.


Good for you Shiv...you must have been relieved.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Vince...blackberry it is then...bet there's still none left.


Half


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.7
At 4.20 am
Taken when up.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Everyone believes that their beliefs are the right ones -
that is why they are called beliefs.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...up super early this morning...must have something on my mind...snap @Vince_UK woke to a 5.7


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Morning...up super early this morning...must have something on my mind...snap @Vince_UK woke to a 5.7


The only thing on your mnd is meat pies


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The only thing on your mnd is meat pies


No Vince...the only thing on *YOUR* mind is meat pies


----------



## Martin9

Up early and it's a 5.3 from me...hope you all have a good day...!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The only thing on your mnd is meat pies


ps...only one slice left now


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> ps...only one slice left now


Saying NOWT.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Saying NOWT.


My pie...I ate it (well not every slice)...no need to say NOWT.


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin9 said:


> Up early and it's a 5.3 from me...hope you all have a good day...!


Spot on Martin...have a good weekend.


----------



## Lanny

04:25 BS 10.4. Yikes!!! Horror emoji! Not waking as I didn’t sleep but, it only dropped 0.2 in over 4 hours after the 2 hour after dinner mark just past midnight today, technically! Conked out more or less straight after lunch yesterday! My odd sleeping hours catching up with me I think!

Went for a walk of just over 4000 steps! It was a brightish morning with light hazy cloud & it felt good to be out! The just past so, not quite, full moon was still in the sky! Got back & tested again & relieved to see 05:26 BS 8.7. Not hungry so, had my usual breakfast dose & half an oatcake!

Have a GREAT weekend everybody!


----------



## Lanny

Martin9 said:


> Up early and it's a 5.3 from me...hope you all have a good day...!



Ooh! So nearly a house special there!


----------



## Brando77

Made in Heaven 6.7....more like made in Hell, ugh...warm Fri night, alcohol....*kicks self*


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.3 snd off for a party, going to be sleeping in a tent though doubt  there will be much sleeping.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS. 
Off riding in a mo, to beat the heat and the horse flies.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.6 here...who knows?! Down with the Tresiba.

There’s a cool breeze a-blowing here...enjoy the weather, peeps.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS.
> Off riding in a mo, to beat the heat and the horse flies.



Ooh! Congrats on the HS, @Robin ,


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day
4.3 meter , 3.9 Libre, rather low for my liking  and it seems the Libre graph thought it was a snake last night.

Thanks, With all this talk of pies  I now fancy a Jamaican patty, it’s a good job nowhere round here sells them  my pastry making skills  leaves a lot to be desired, I really don’t fancy broken teeth lol.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS.
> Off riding in a mo, to beat the heat and the horse flies.


Congratulation on the House Special!  Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS.


Very nice.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.4 for me.glad it’s saturday


----------



## Ljc

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.3


So close.
Enjoy your party.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me.

Counting down to new libre sensor attachment tomorrow morning. This hot weather is not being kind to my levels during the day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> So close.
> Enjoy your party.


I know! Thanks and  you have a good weekend.


----------



## New-journey

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.5 for me.
> 
> Counting down to new libre sensor attachment tomorrow morning. This hot weather is not being kind to my levels during the day.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope your levels are better today and you have a good day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS.
> Off riding in a mo, to beat the heat and the horse flies.


 Congrats Robin on the HS


----------



## Martin9

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. A glass of red in the evening produces an HS.
> Off riding in a mo, to beat the heat and the horse flies.


Congrats on the House speciality...!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning 5.3 snd off for a party, going to be sleeping in a tent though doubt  there will be much sleeping.
> Have a great day everyone.


Another camping trip NJ...I remember the last one you went on...take a torch...more dancing the whole night away...enjoy yourself


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7.4 for me.glad it’s saturday


I was relieved it was Saturday...until I remembered I have resolved to shampoo the carpets this weekend … enjoy your weekend & pick those strawberries before the 'wee beasties' get them Carol.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Another camping trip NJ...I remember the last one you went on...take a torch...more dancing the whole night away...enjoy yourself


You have a good memory! The torch is packed and no intention to break any ribs this time.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> You have a good memory! The torch is packed and no intention to break any ribs this time.


...wise to take precautions.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 for me this morning. Been a right claggy night with the heat!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> A 6.7 for me this morning. Been a right claggy night with the heat!


"Right claggy "  very apt description. Wonder if @Bubbsie requires a translation for that


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> "Right claggy "  very apt description. Wonder if @Bubbsie requires a translation for that


I think I might manage to work that one out Vince...it's not too difficult given the context...so push off...you stirrer


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I was relieved it was Saturday...until I remembered I have resolved to shampoo the carpets this weekend … enjoy your weekend & pick those strawberries before the 'wee beasties' get them Carol.


Going out for them soon. Just having another coffee then starting on Garden. Nice blue sky and warm


----------



## Vince_UK

Well just ironed some shirts which is something I absolutely, positively loath doing. They always look worse when I have finished than they do before the ironing contraption hits them. When I come back permanently I need a longterm solution to  this critical issue. I have found one but not worth doing for 6 weeks though. I need to get back to Shanghai.
Going into town to today to work out the parking arrangements at Newcastle station, I haven't a clue. Have a friend from Kuala Lumpur popping into Newcastle for the day tomorrow by train and we will meet for lunch and I want to take him "oot o the Toon" so I need take the car.
Terrified of bus lanes etc. and the dreaded big brother devices which ar literally everywhere in this city.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Everyone.

7.2 for me this morning. Tad high for my taste, but a straight line overnight. Suggests maybe I shouldn’t have had that chocolate Magnum after dinner last night.

Well, it’s hot is my excuse. Gizza break


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well just ironed some shirts which is something I absolutely, positively loath doing. They always look worse when I have finished than they do before the ironing contraption hits them. When I come back permanently I need a longterm solution to  this critical issue. I have found one but not worth doing for 6 weeks though. I need to get back to Shanghai.
> Going into town to today to work out the parking arrangements at Newcastle station, I haven't a clue. Have a friend from Kuala Lumpur popping into Newcastle for the day tomorrow by train and we will meet for lunch and I want to take him "oot o the Toon" so I need take the car.
> Terrified of bus lanes etc. and the dreaded big brother devices which ar literally everywhere in this city.



Get yourself a chauffeured car from that meagre pension Vince (put it on expenses!) 

Know what you mean about driving around Newcastle though. I did it for years when I was at Uni there and the parking situation!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Get yourself a chauffeured car from that meagre pension Vince (put it on expenses!)
> 
> Know what you mean about driving around Newcastle though. I did it for years when I was at Uni there and the parking situation!


Nightmare, Actually thinking about just getting a cab and leavng the car out of town somewhere and them pick it up on the way. Maybe even a metro.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Nightmare, Actually thinking about just getting a cab and leavng the car out of town somewhere and them pick it up on the way. Maybe even a metro.



I’m sure he’ll enjoy comparing the Metro experience with that of Kuala Lumpur Vince!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today. 6.8 yesterday but did not get a chance to post as I was busy all day


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

8.1 here this am


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m sure he’ll enjoy comparing the Metro experience with that of Kuala Lumpur Vince!


My Chinese friends call it a toy and laugh when I call it a subway. The Shanghai one is massive with millions of people travelling on it each day. What shocks them more though is the actual ticket price here. Horrendous.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> My Chinese friends call it a toy and laugh when I call it a subway. The Shanghai one is massive with millions of people travelling on it each day. What shocks them more though is the actual ticket price here. Horrendous.



I bet Vince. We went on the Bullet train from Osaka to central Tokyo and it was immaculate!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I bet Vince. We went on the Bullet train from Osaka to central Tokyo and it was immaculate!


Amazing isn't it ? Our trains cannot even leave on time lol


----------



## Martin9

And it's a scooby doo 5.2 this am


----------



## Northerner

Martin9 said:


> And it's a scooby doo 5.2 this amView attachment 9351


Congratulations! House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today.


----------



## Martin9

Northerner said:


> Congratulations! House Special!
> 
> View attachment 9352


Thanks @Northerner ..


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS, @Martin9!


----------



## Lanny

05:57 BS. 7.3. Didn't sleep & a lot seems to have happened as my BS is behaving very strangely AGAIN!

Lasted a bit longer yesterday & slept around 16:40: last time I remember looking at my watch! Got up shortly before midnight & it was past that by the time I ate dinner: big breakfast! Waking BS 7.2 at 23:29. After dinner 02:03 8.3.

Ok so far! Then it got strange! Wanted to go on the trampoline rather than go for a walk as the sun wasn't up yet & wanted to see the before & after readings. 03:55 BS 9.2. A rise but, not too bad! Did 5mins on the trampoline: had to start again to build up stamina as, with one thing & another, haven't been on in weeks!

04:58 BS 9.6. Even more of a rise? When it always fell after exercise in the past. So, had usual breakfast dose of 6 units Novorapid & half an oatcake as not hungry yet.

Felt VERY hot, sweaty & a bit lightheaded so, tested at 05:57 BS 7.3. Already in an hour: heading for hypo territory so, ate another half oatcake. Still feel very hot & sweaty but, lightheadedness is receding!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . The sun is showing its face. I’m sitting right by the wide open patio doors listening to the birds.in amongst the chirps, cheeps, the blackbirds are quiet  atm, I can hear chickens, magpies , gulls and crows .

I hope everyone in the SE is ok , I heard their is supposed to be an awful thunderstorm raging today , I do hope they’ve got the weather wrong for you today. 

Yesterday my BGs were up up and away  quite a few corrections needed, so I guessed something was brewing, though  my BGs usually give me a bit more warning that I’m not well  .  Woke up this morning with a slight cold and feeling really tired.  A nice 6.1 on meter and 5.7 Libre , the graph however told a much different story.


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 05:57 BS.Felt VERY hot, sweaty & a bit lightheaded so, tested at 05:57 BS 7.3. Already in an hour: heading for hypo territory so, ate another half oatcake. Still feel very hot & sweaty but, lightheadedness is receding!


I hope your not going down with something and you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Martin9 said:


> And it's a scooby doo 5.2 this amView attachment 9351


Very nice


----------



## Martin9

Lanny said:


> Congrats on the HS, @Martin9!


Thanks @Lanny ..


----------



## Martin9

Ljc said:


> Very nice


Thanks @Ljc ..


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin9 said:


> And it's a scooby doo 5.2 this amView attachment 9351


Well Done Martin   Congrats


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 6.1
At 7.05 am
Lay in this morning.
Taken when up.

Take care everyone and have a great day.

_There is no duty we so much underrate as the duty of being happy.
By being happy we sow anonymous benefits upon the world.
- Robert Louis Stevenson
_


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...slept in until just after 6am this morning...a lie in... how luxurious...swelteringly hot here already...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Well just ironed some shirts which is something I absolutely, positively loath doing. They always look worse when I have finished than they do before the ironing contraption hits them. When I come back permanently I need a longterm solution to  this critical issue. I have found one but not worth doing for 6 weeks though. I need to get back to Shanghai.
> Going into town to today to work out the parking arrangements at Newcastle station, I haven't a clue. Have a friend from Kuala Lumpur popping into Newcastle for the day tomorrow by train and we will meet for lunch and I want to take him "oot o the Toon" so I need take the car.
> Terrified of bus lanes etc. and the dreaded big brother devices which ar literally everywhere in this city.


I could send you a basket full of ironing for you to practice on if you like., and if it was me, I would go by train


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.2 for me this lovely morning


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I could send you a basket full of ironing for you to practice on if you like., and if it was me, I would go by train


That is my decision Carol after attempting to drive around there lastnight and look for parking facilities. There just aren't any. Stupid Newcastle Council.
The ironing may I pass on lol


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Woke at 4am to a melodious dawn chorus. Woken again  at 5am by baby jackdaws screaming for their breakfast. Who'd be a parent!


----------



## Martin9

Vince_UK said:


> Well Done Martin   Congrats


Thanks @Vince_UK


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.3 for me, better not dawdle with the breakfast.

@Vince_UK hang the still slightly damp shirts on hangers and the creases should just fall out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.3 for me, better not dawdle with the breakfast.
> 
> @Vince_UK hang the still slightly damp shirts on hangers and the creases should just fall out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good advice for next time khskel..


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks
Hot and clammy night AGAIN could swear I was sweating more last night with not wearing a top to bed! (tmi? sorry lol)
Anyways 6.6 for me today, still averaging 7's daily but it's not bothering me too much if I'm honest, safer to be that way than the other way
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> Hot and clammy night AGAIN could swear I was sweating more last night with not wearing a top to bed! (tmi? sorry lol)
> Anyways 6.6 for me today, still averaging 7's daily but it's not bothering me too much if I'm honest, safer to be that way than the other way
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!  xx



Ooh!  You titillator, you!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.5 for me this morning.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 for me this am


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very undeserved 5.8 after eating a scone and a slice of cake.  I need to get back on track I have had a few bad days this week. No idea How it is under 6


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Another lovely day. The only clouds are the remains of aeroplane contrails in the sky. The day after 9/11, there were no flights at all in the US. It was the first time some folks had seen a cloudless blue sky

I used to see a lot of cloudless skies on Mull, not under any flight paths, apart from the RAF playing hide and seek round the mountains.

Well, I woke on 8.1 after another overnight straight line. No panic, I just need to up my evening Levemir a tad. Most T1s find their insulin needs drop in hot weather, but remember I can’t do physical exertion. I wonder if that’s got anything to do with it. Anybody got any thoughts? (Other than the DF, thanks) 

Not an exact science, T1


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A very undeserved 5.8 after eating a scone and a slice of cake.  I need to get back on track I have had a few bad days this week. No idea How it is under 6


I underestimated my mealtime insulin last night (or gorged unnecessarily on some Lindt Sea Salt chocolate, perhaps) and it left me at 10.4 before bed  Yes, my waking level was like yours - 5.8  We must have caught the Diabetes Fairy napping!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> A very undeserved 5.8 after eating a scone and a slice of cake.  I need to get back on track I have had a few bad days this week. No idea How it is under 6


I'd have eaten a slice of that cake too Lorraine...it looked magnificent...how could you not?.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I underestimated my mealtime insulin last night (or gorged unnecessarily on some Lindt Sea Salt chocolate, perhaps) and it left me at 10.4 before bed  Yes, my waking level was like yours - 5.8  We must have caught the Diabetes Fairy napping!


One never gorges , one savours the delicious and myserious delights of Lindt Sea Salt chocolate because one appreciates its true epicurian marvel


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor 5.4. Luxurious day, enjoy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Martin9

Morning all it's a 5.3 for me today...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning it’s 6.4 for me


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.


Codefree say 6.2

At 5.30 am

Taken when up.

Busy day today meeting a friend from KL who is now working in York.
He is an IT techie a subject that is way beyond my comprehension 99% of the time so that topic is firmly off the agenda .
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Neither blame or praise yourself.
- Plutarch_


----------



## Edgar

8.0 for me this morning


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning it’s 6.4 for me



Cool! I like your new avatar picture!


----------



## Lanny

06:52 BS 6.4. Yay!  I got some sleep last night! Had usual breakfast dose & half an oatcake as I’m not hungry!

It’s a bright sunny morning outside with some light cloud. Need to go to town for errands later today! So, hopefully not too hot for walking 3500 steps one way & 7000+ if I walk back!

Might even go back on the trampoline too! , with a whistle!

Good morning everyone at the start of a new week!


----------



## Lanny

Martin9 said:


> Morning all it's a 5.3 for me today...



Very nearly another HS @Martin9!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.5 for me this am and the clear blue skies are back after a dull overcast warm and humid one yesterday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me.

Started a new Levemir at the weekend and fighting hypos yesterday evening. I reckon the old one must have been on the turn.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

8.4 this morning. But know where I went wrong. Shaping up to be a hot day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Back in the office, still no work to do and just playing the waiting game.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Back in the office, still no work to do and just playing the waiting game.


Hate killing time, hope you can find something constructive to do, even if it's not work-related


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.8 and loving these sunny days. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, snap, Khskel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> One never gorges , one savours the delicious and myserious delights of Lindt Sea Salt chocolate because one appreciates its true epicurian marvel


Is that what you do with your Clafoutis Vince...somehow I doubt it


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Is that what you do with your Clafoutis Vince...somehow I doubt it


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Hate killing time, hope you can find something constructive to do, even if it's not work-related


Holiday and new kitchen planning!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another lie in until 07:30 unheard of for me...must be all that painting...it takes me an age to wake up fully at least two coffees...hoping I feel the benefit of the extra sleep later....urghh more painting today...woke to a 5.7 so numbers on the way down (thank goodness).


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.3 for me this morning, it's a lovely sunny day here but just cannot seem to get any motivation this morning. A lot of procrastinating going on considering I have work to do!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. 

I trust you are all enjoying the weather. I am. Daughter and family have flown off to Greece today. Nothing intellectual or archeological, just an all in hotel with a big pool and a private beach in Thessaloniki. This was booked on Friday last week, so they got an extra good deal. They will now spend the week asking other English folk how much they paid.

Meanwhile, in the Aegean heat of the Ribble Valley, yours truly woke with a BG of 6.7, after waking around 2am with a LO, so that 6.7 comes to you sponsored by Maynard Bassets. Fine people, supporting folk with diabetes for years completely unheralded.

This morning I face the rather grim task of discussing the tired and miserable Ben with the Vet to arrange a trip to Rainbow Bridge. His race has been run, and his quality of life now I wouldn’t wish on a dog


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I trust you are all enjoying the weather. I am. Daughter and family have flown off to Greece today. Nothing intellectual or archeological, just an all in hotel with a big pool and a private beach in Thessaloniki. This was booked on Friday last week, so they got an extra good deal. They will now spend the week asking other English folk how much they paid.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the Aegean heat of the Ribble Valley, yours truly woke with a BG of 6.7, after waking around 2am with a LO, so that 6.7 comes to you sponsored by Maynard Bassets. Fine people, supporting folk with diabetes for years completely unheralded.
> 
> This morning I face the rather grim task of discussing the tired and miserable Ben with the Vet to arrange a trip to Rainbow Bridge. His race has been run, and his quality of life now I wouldn’t wish on a dog



Didn’t feel like pressing ‘like’ when I read about Ben  how sad.

A 5.9 going to bed and 6.6 getting up.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, on another hot and sweaty day  - much too much for me. But I have a question: this morning my BG was 4.7 (4.9 yesterday, 5.1 on Saturday). Do other type 2s find the heat lowers their numbers? My brain is so addled I can't recall a thread about it.

And {{{hugs}}} for @mikeyB and Ben - we faced the same trip with our beloved old cat Molly in May


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I trust you are all enjoying the weather. I am. Daughter and family have flown off to Greece today. Nothing intellectual or archeological, just an all in hotel with a big pool and a private beach in Thessaloniki. This was booked on Friday last week, so they got an extra good deal. They will now spend the week asking other English folk how much they paid.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the Aegean heat of the Ribble Valley, yours truly woke with a BG of 6.7, after waking around 2am with a LO, so that 6.7 comes to you sponsored by Maynard Bassets. Fine people, supporting folk with diabetes for years completely unheralded.
> 
> This morning I face the rather grim task of discussing the tired and miserable Ben with the Vet to arrange a trip to Rainbow Bridge. His race has been run, and his quality of life now I wouldn’t wish on a dog


Sorry to hear about Ben.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me today, after forgetting to take my morning meds yesterday, oh and an ice-cream.  Back to clean eating today to get those numbers back down.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.7 here.

Sorry to hear about ol’ Ben...


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear about Ben. {hugs}


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.6
At 4.52 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Change is the law of life.
And those who look only to the past or present are certain to miss the future. 
- John F. Kennedy_


----------



## Lanny

04:42 BS 5.3. That's the lowest waking figure yet! Had my usual dose with breakfast: proper one, for a change!

It's a hazy, cool day outside so, another comfortable day coming up that's not too hot?

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## Vince_UK

@mikeyB 
Sorry Mike to learn of this, it truly is a very difficult and one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to take.
It was the correct decision to take but never the less a painful one.
Empathise with you .
I had to take the same journey myself with my dog Dylan in 2000 and something I never wish to go through again.


----------



## Martin9

It's a 5.0 here for me, good morning all...


----------



## Edgar

It's a 7.7 for me this morning


----------



## Spireite72

A very good morning to you all 4.6 today for me.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> This morning I face the rather grim task of discussing the tired and miserable Ben with the Vet to arrange a trip to Rainbow Bridge. His race has been run, and his quality of life now I wouldn’t wish on a dog


Very sorry to hear about Ben, Mike  I bet he's had some great adventures in his life, and some great memories for you and your family


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. I was 4.2 before bed, but decided not to risk going lower and had a protective jelly baby (a red one, specially chosen, so maybe I needed it more than I thought )


----------



## Lanny

06:19 BS 6.0! Headed for hypo territory again as it’s around the 90mins after mark! If this keeps happening, with the new lower waking numbers, I’ll need to call the DSN & lower my breakfast dose!

Ate half an oatcake! I had wanted to exercise so, tested a little early! You know what, decided to go for it anyway & ate a salmon paste sandwich first, for safety, & did 16:30mins on the trampoline! Amazed myself as I’d only managed 5 mins the day before yesterday! Yay!!!

Will keep an eye on BS but, I gotta tell ya, I don’t know what’s gonna happen: uncharted territory; to boldly go where I haven’t been before!, with a whistle!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a rather alarming 3.1 on the libre but a 5.6 on a fingerprint. Post cat libre 4.6 finger prick still 5.6. I think those interstitial fluids need some stirring up in the mornings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

@mikeyB . Sorry to hear about Ben.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s @nother bright and sunny one here, rather breezy though Thank you North Sea.
Woke to 6.9 meter , 6.9 libre 
@khskel i hope your one pulls its socks up soon.


----------



## Bloden

Hello everyone. 6.3 here.

Well, I got to the bottom of my non-materialising endo appt thanks to a very helpful receptionist - I’m going to have to wait a few more months coz of a slight c**k up at the health centre. Oh well, at least I know I’m in the system now!

Hot hot hot!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.3 when I finally woke up and 5.2 at 5am so pretty sure I didn't go too low during the night. 
I am intending to go back later for a swim in my local river, loving it so much and the water is no longer cold. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 4.3 when I finally woke up and 5.2 at 5am so pretty sure I didn't go too low during the night.
> I am intending to go back later for a swim in my local river, loving it so much and the water is no longer cold.
> Have a good day everyone.


Swimming! It’s on my to-do list - where do I put the car keys tho? In a waterproof bag down my cleavage? Have fun with the ducks, NJ.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, hope you are all fit and well. By our standards, anyway

I woke with a score of 4.7, which is fine by me. Approximately 5 in the great scheme of things. 

I’m just drinking coffee on the balcony.  Nice and fresh this morning for a change, lovely pale cerulean blue sky. Even the contrails are fading, so it must be warm in the upper atmosphere. No storms today, then.

We’re off to the vets this afternoon. Thanks for all the good wishes, but this is the fourth time in my experience. Never gets any easier, mind.


----------



## New-journey

Bloden said:


> Swimming! It’s on my to-do list - where do I put the car keys tho? In a waterproof bag down my cleavage? Have fun with the ducks, NJ.


I leave my bag with my clothes and feels safe, it is quite a long walk from where I park and I trust no one will pinch my bag! I sometimes ask someone to keep a eye on it.  
There was a swan yesterday swimming so I turned back as thought I might not be welcome, but had reached my limit anyway. You are welcome to join me!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.8 at 6.30am. Too early for me, but it beats the DP. Drove up to my son's, where I'm waiting in for the boiler man,(not that anyone needs hot water in this weather, but son didn't seem keen on a cold shower). Now, mother's dilemma. Do I hoover his flat and clean his bathroom while I'm waiting!


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all fit and well. By our standards, anyway
> 
> I woke with a score of 4.7, which is fine by me. Approximately 5 in the great scheme of things.
> 
> I’m just drinking coffee on the balcony.  Nice and fresh this morning for a change, lovely pale cerulean blue sky. Even the contrails are fading, so it must be warm in the upper atmosphere. No storms today, then.
> 
> We’re off to the vets this afternoon. Thanks for all the good wishes, but this is the fourth time in my experience. Never gets any easier, mind.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me and it looks a little cooler here today but temperatures forecast to rise next week. Better stock up on Oppo ice cream!


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...not up until 6am...another lie in for me...the sun is brilliant this morning...the breeze is very welcome...woke to a relaxed start and a 5.8


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me and it looks a little cooler here today but temperatures forecast to rise next week. Better stock up on Oppo ice cream!


I still haven't got any...as soon as I comb my hair...I'm off to Sainsbury's if it as good as you say it is Amigo...I may have it for lunch & dinner.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I leave my bag with my clothes and feels safe, it is quite a long walk from where I park and I trust no one will pinch my bag! I sometimes ask someone to keep a eye on it.
> There was a swan yesterday swimming so I turned back as thought I might not be welcome, but had reached my limit anyway. You are welcome to join me!


When I was a student I worked in St. James park just off the Mall in London...sometimes I would get to work early...sit by the lake before the days rush started...one morning I made the mistake of bringing some food for the geese...I never made the same mistake again...they were vicious...aggressive...I left the food & fled...I didn't wait for the swans who were circling nearby...so a good call there NJ...wise to retreat & exit.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice HS 5.2 today 

Hope it's not too traumatic at the vets, @mikeyB - my thoughts and good wishes go with you and Ben


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a nice HS 5.2 today


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Bloden

New-journey said:


> I leave my bag with my clothes and feels safe, it is quite a long walk from where I park and I trust no one will pinch my bag! I sometimes ask someone to keep a eye on it.
> You are welcome to join me!


Thanks for the offer...I’ve arranged a swim at the beach with a friend on Friday...can’t wait! You know what, it’s the first time in 10 years (since dx) that I feel like ‘me’ again......who dares, swims!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear your sad news about Ben @mikeyB x


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2 at 5am.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

6.7 for me this am - surprisingly good results considering I am under quite a lot of stress with work and heat at the moment so taking it all as positive


----------



## AJLang

11.2 this morning so more basal increase to deal with the effects of the gabentin but have had a good level during the day with basal increases and corrections


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all fit and well. By our standards, anyway
> 
> I woke with a score of 4.7, which is fine by me. Approximately 5 in the great scheme of things.
> 
> I’m just drinking coffee on the balcony.  Nice and fresh this morning for a change, lovely pale cerulean blue sky. Even the contrails are fading, so it must be warm in the upper atmosphere. No storms today, then.
> 
> We’re off to the vets this afternoon. Thanks for all the good wishes, but this is the fourth time in my experience. Never gets any easier, mind.


MIke I'm so sorry about your doggy. It's so hard when we have to let them go. Look forward to when you can enjoy your good memories. I still miss my Susie so much so really feel for what you're going through x


----------



## Lanny

01:03 BS 6.8. Pooh! that'll be the half oatcake before bed then! I was scared by the 5.9 reading 2 hours after dinner!

Had another perfect day of readings yesterday AND record breaking lower than ever before & after meals readings!

Spoke to my DSN & breakfast dose will now be reduced from 6 units to 5 units Novorapid. My after meal readings are not TOO low & the slight rise between breakfast & lunch is because of the oatcake that I don't need!

Just had a funny thought! Oatcakes are my crutches!, with a whistle!

Stayed in bed & caught up here & starting to feel hungry so, 02:01 BS 6.9. about to inject & cook breakfast.

A VERY VERY early Good morning to you all!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 6.1
At 4.15 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Without feelings of respect, what is there to distinguish men from beasts?
- Confucius_


----------



## Martin9

And it's  5.4 this am, hope you all have a good day..!


----------



## khskel

Morning all, a scary 2.2 on the libre but 5.3 with a blood test. 4.6 with an upward arrow post cat and 5.6 on a fingerprint. Must try sleeping in the opposite side to the sensor..

I didn't think I was that bothered about the football but seeing the steady rise on the libre graph during the match last night suggests I might be.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Looks like it's going to be a sunny day again, I'm getting a bit bored with it!


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Can be as high as 7.1 first thing but now completely off meds. Normal is 6.5-6.8


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2...2 days in a row. Ugh, gotta turn a few screws at work today. *starts 2nd dbl espresso*


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.1 for me. Moser Roth finished so here’s hoping levels go back down to where they started to be. Braving my new shorter dress today (below knee) so not a mini for skinny Minnie but cool for this weather. Gutties under the desk in case I need them


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I didn't think I was that bothered about the football but seeing the steady rise on the libre graph during the match last night suggests I might be.


Hehe! I would have loved to have seen a Libre trace of mine  Those of us old enough to remember past penalty shootouts first hand must all have been hiding behind the sofa! 




Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here. Looks like it's going to be a sunny day again, I'm getting a bit bored with it!


I was getting bored with it too, and thankfully it was a bit cooler and cloudier here yesterday  This morning I have been out for a very pleasant run - felt very cool and clouded over, so not blinded by the Sun


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

Off to my Mam’s today - we’re both fed-up with our own company and want some fun!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.1 for me. Moser Roth finished so here’s hoping levels go back down to where they started to be. Braving my new shorter dress today (below knee) so not a mini for skinny Minnie but cool for this weather. Gutties under the desk in case I need them


Carol I'm intrigued...what on earth is a 'guttie'?


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...shattered full of aches & pains this morning...washed & polished the car yesterday...the first time on over thirty years of driving I've ever done it...looked out the window this morning & didn't recognise it...woke to a 5.8


----------



## Emma Lowery

Morning all, 5.9 for me this morning and ANOTHER sunny day. I love the summer but am getting a little fed up of sitting in a sweaty office all day!


----------



## Martin9

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.1 for me. Moser Roth finished so here’s hoping levels go back down to where they started to be. Braving my new shorter dress today (below knee) so not a mini for skinny Minnie but cool for this weather. Gutties under the desk in case I need them


That Moser Roth is delicious ..!


----------



## Edgar

8.8 for me this morning and a big surprise for breakfast. A double yolk egg .  You don't see so many of those these days


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 today England in the quarterfinals the sun is shining does it get any better than this


----------



## mikeyB

Bubbsie said:


> Carol I'm intrigued...what on earth is a 'guttie'?


As Carol is busy at work, gutties are gym shoes - not high tech trainers, those horrible white plimsolls that you had for PE at school. I join you in intruigement, Bubbsie. 

That’s what you get from an education in St Andrews. A wife and a knowledge of Doric apparent gibberish.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, lovely day here in the rolling hills. 

After that enlightening post, here’s a some better known stuff. Stress can boost your BG.

That’s my excuse for a morning score of 8.2. I’m no fashed, that’s what insulin is for


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.6 this morning.


Excellent Lorraine


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, and a whoop-de-doo, another 5.2 HS this morning - dunno what it is but I like it! And blessed temporary relief from the infernal heat with a fresh breeze


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.6 this morning.


Great numbers Lorraine.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, and a whoop-de-doo, another 5.2 HS this morning - dunno what it is but I like it! And blessed temporary relief from the infernal heat with a fresh breeze


House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Afternoon all, and a whoop-de-doo, another 5.2 HS this morning - dunno what it is but I like it! And blessed temporary relief from the infernal heat with a fresh breeze


Well done PM...you've had a run of those lately...you must have got my share too


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> As Carol is busy at work, gutties are gym shoes - not high tech trainers, those horrible white plimsolls that you had for PE at school. I join you in intruigement, Bubbsie.
> 
> That’s what you get from an education in St Andrews. A wife and a knowledge of Doric apparent gibberish.


Excuse me please. They are a wee bit more upmarket than plimsoles but equally utilitarian and ever so comfy. They were on my feet from 2 pm, not fashionable, and not sweaty either. Lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Excuse me please. They are a wee bit more upmarket than plimsoles but equally utilitarian and ever so comfy. They were on my feet from 2 pm, not fashionable, and not sweaty either. Lol


Clearly back from work now Carol.


----------



## Carolg

Yes bubbsie, late finish last night and tonight, so taking time back tomorrow or won’t get it back for another 2 weeks.shattered with pain in side, back ribs. Keeping an eye on it for now


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yes bubbsie, late finish last night and tonight, so taking time back tomorrow or won’t get it back for another 2 weeks.shattered with pain in side, back ribs. Keeping an eye on it for now


Have a nice warm shower...any ibuprofen gel?...then sit down do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Carolg

Sounds like a good plan bubbsie . Might just do all that then go to bed with my book. Been sore all day so need to escape. Not usually subject to pains


----------



## Lanny

02:25 BS 5.9. Ok, ish! Again I was scared by a 5.2 two hours after dinner yesterday & had 1sp of peanut butter before bed. Not hungry yet & stayed in bed.

02:56 BS 6.1. Starting to get hungry & BS is rising already so, 5 units Novorapid & breakfast.

Yesterday was a scorching hot day with a blazing sun in a beautiful blue sky & not a single cloud! Too early to tell yet what kind of day it’ll be!

Did 16:30mins on the trampoline after breakfast yesterday & I think I’ll do the same again after food has been digested! Stopped just before the last intensive end part of the program & need to build up some stamina before I tackle that!

Another VERY early Good Morning to you all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.8
At 5.15 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Your time is limited,
so don't waste it living someone else's life.
- Steve Jobs_


----------



## Martin9

It's a 5.2 today, good morning all...


----------



## Northerner

Martin9 said:


> It's a 5.2 today, good morning all...


House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7 today busy bay ahead cardiac rehab rush home eat then straight out again my youngest sports day and it’s going to be very hot


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Unsettled night but feeling better so far. 7.8 for me


----------



## Edgar

7 this morning, now to enjoy my breakfast of half a tin of sardines with spinach and halloumi. Yummy!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.2 on the libre and 5.8 on the finger.

Garden been full of jackdaws since 4:30. Sometimes I wish I had a shotgun. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, this new Libre sensor seems to be a good'un.
We were promised rain last night, didn't hear anything, and looking out, doesn't look much different out there.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 5.2 on the libre and 5.8 on the finger.
> 
> Garden been full of jackdaws since 4:30. Sometimes I wish I had a shotgun.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on the Libre HS!  Let the cats out!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Garden been full of jackdaws since 4:30. Sometimes I wish I had a shotgun.
> .



Bring it round to mine once you’ve finished, Khskel. The crows in my garden pick the moss off the roof and chuck it all over the patio and at Bloden (who’s trying to have a kip)...it freaks her out, poor dab!

Morning all. 3.7 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Bring it round to mine once you’ve finished, Khskel. The crows in my garden pick the moss off the roof and chuck it all over the patio and at Bloden (who’s trying to have a kip)...it freaks her out, poor dab!
> 
> Morning all. 3.7 here.


3.7's a bit dodgy, hope you manage to sort it and get a more comfortable number tomorrow


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6 for me and off for a picnic later at the river with my youngest daughter back from Uni. Can't wait! 
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 6 for me and off for a picnic later at the river with my youngest daughter back from Uni. Can't wait!
> Have a wonderful day all.


A picnic? On a horrible day like this?    Enjoy!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> 3.7's a bit dodgy, hope you manage to sort it and get a more comfortable number tomorrow


It’s cos I had a long walk yesterday afternoon. Don’t worry, I changed my breakfast ratio and I’ll be hypo-vigilant all day long - it’s thanks to you reminding me about the hypo-domino-effect that I’m able to react and avoid more hypos thruout the day, so thanks Northie.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me, but work up with this horrible trembly feeling.  Feel fine now.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. There are mutterings round here about hosepipe bans - there’s certainly one in Blackburn. These water companies seem to be amazingly inefficient. It was a wet winter, loading up aquifers and reservoirs. More particularly, lakes up in Cumbria. Where has it all gone?

Anyway, I don’t care. I was 6.8 this morning, so in step with Lorraine. That’ll do me.

Right, I’m off for a shave and a shower.

Then I’ll spend the rest of the day waiting for Esther McVey to resign after lying her face off in parliament about a damning report from the Audit Office about Universal Credit. When I was a lad, Ministers always resigned when caught fibbing. There’s no honour these days. The Trump effect.


----------



## Amigo

It’s already hotting up here and my sneezes tell me the pollen count is high.

I’ve got my drawers to sort today (ooo matron!) with a powerful fan pointing at me. 

A bit higher 7.2 than of late but I blame the pollen not the little sandwich for bed


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. I'm hoping to get the piece of paper that I've been waiting for today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning all. There are mutterings round here about hosepipe bans - there’s certainly one in Blackburn. These water companies seem to be amazingly inefficient. It was a wet winter, loading up aquifers and reservoirs. More particularly, lakes up in Cumbria. Where has it all gone?
> 
> Anyway, I don’t care. I was 6.8 this morning, so in step with Lorraine. That’ll do me.
> 
> Right, I’m off for a shave and a shower.
> 
> Then I’ll spend the rest of the day waiting for Esther McVey to resign after lying her face off in parliament about a damning report from the Audit Office about Universal Credit. When I was a lad, Ministers always resigned when caught fibbing. There’s no honour these days. The Trump effect.


But, but...it was a 'mistake'!   Thought she came across as very smug in her apology, not at all apologetic of contrite, just going through the motions  Wouldn't be in parliament if she hadn't been given Tatton, Gideon's old constituency 

I heard the problem wasn't lack of water for the hosepipes, it's the system that isn't up to supplying demand, pipes too small!  Or leaves on the line or summat


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 for me, but work up with this horrible trembly feeling.  Feel fine now.


Did you have a bad dream? Glad you are feeling OK now


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. I'm hoping to get the piece of paper that I've been waiting for today. Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for you Stitch!


----------



## Amigo

Hope all goes well @Stitch147


----------



## Pine Marten

I know you won't believe this, but I swear it's true...another 5.2 HS this morning - that's 3 on the trot!  I stand amazed....

All the best for today, @Stitch147


----------



## Bubbsie

Busy busy busy day...posting late woke to a 5.9...more 'stuff' to take care of...and some low carb baking to do.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> I know you won't believe this, but I swear it's true...another 5.2 HS this morning - that's 3 on the trot!  I stand amazed....
> 
> All the best for today, @Stitch147


Are you sure you've taken that 5.2 sticker off the front of your meter?  

Congratulations!


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A bit higher 7.2 than of late but I blame the pollen not the little sandwich for bed


You have a little sandwich for a bed?!


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Are you sure you've taken that 5.2 sticker off the front of your meter?
> 
> Congratulations!


I did try the tester strip in the meter to make sure it was working properly!


----------



## Amigo

Bloden said:


> You have a little sandwich for a bed?!



Absolutely Bloden, doesn’t everyone?


----------



## Lanny

03:22 BS 8.1. Pooh! That’ll be the 2 squares of Lindt 85% chocolate after dinner then! I was SO hungry that I forgot to test before cooking & eating & didn’t realise I hadn’t injected either until I looked at the Timesulin cap about 20 minutes after eating! Duh! A duh emoji! So, don’t know what I was before dinner. Then, I was so tired after I didn’t stay awake to test!

But, I’m not TOO upset! My BS settled down to the new lower breakfast dose & I had another perfect green day of in target readings, albeit a little bit higher! 

Just had my 5 units & will eat soon, minimal cooking as I’m having smoked salmon & brussels pate on toast, the same as yesterday! Yum, REALLY, don’t knock it till you’ve tried it!

An early Good Morning to you all!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Just re-read the eating thread post & actually had the chocolate after lunch yesterday! So, higher BS this morning isn’t due to that! Maybe it’s me sleeping soon afterwards? Who knows!

Catching up a bit before another 16:30mins on the trampoline & I might tackle the whole program tomorrow?

Yesterday was a slightly cooler day but, a little bit humid with the cloud cover! Still too early to tell what it’ll be like today! But, I don’t care: I’m feeling SUNNY on the inside!

Hope I can pass along some of that SUNNY feeling to you all!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.9
At 5.00 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Two little words that can make the difference: START NOW.
- Mary C. Crowley_


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.4 no energy this morning it was so hot last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.6 on the libre 6.0 on the finger. On the graph I can see where I turned over and slept on the sensor. 5.3 and 5.7 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 3.6 on the libre 6.0 on the finger. On the graph I can see where I turned over and slept on the sensor. 5.3 and 5.7 post cat.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It's something I find very difficult when wearing a sensor, as I have always turned quite often during the night  I wonder if they are bothering to work on different possible sites for the sensors e.g. abdomen, so you don't end up putting pressure on them? Would be nice!


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.4 no energy this morning it was so hot last night


Listening to the weather forecast this morning it's not going to change any time soon  It was fairly cool and overcast here for my run this morning, but heating up all the time!  Hope you have a relaxing day and get some energy back


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Awake early. 7.8 for me this morning. Friday again....where are the days going


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 at 6.30am, 8.2 now! DP back with a vengeance, wait til I get my hands on the Diabetes Fairy!


----------



## Martin9

And it's a 5.1 for me, have a good day all...


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 today, woke with a pounding heart so think it must have been a dream as I was ok as soon as I got out of bed.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 today, woke with a pounding heart so think it must have been a dream as I was ok as soon as I got out of bed.


You were probably dreaming of breaking the tape at the end of your personal-best 5k run!


----------



## Amigo

A 7.3 for me this morning. 

I’m aware I’m on the ‘monitoring period’ now being captured on the Hba1c so better behave myself! Mine is due just as I return from holiday (hoping I get there!).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.  I’ve not read any posts yet so I hope all is well with you.all


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning from sunny E Kent.  I’ve not read any posts yet so I hope all is well with you.all
> View attachment 9400


Looks like a Libre HS to me!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a nice round 5 for me today. It must be the heat....


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here (overdid bedtime snack, methinks). Soon chased it away with a nice long walk along the Gower coastal path.


----------



## Brando77

5 Dozen 6.0....Scorchio.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 5.6
At 5.0 am
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_Accept everything about yourself - I mean everything.
You are you and that is the beginning and the end -
no apologies, no regrets.
- Henry Kissinger_


----------



## Martin9

Morning all , it's 5.4 for me today , hope you have a good day!


----------



## Lanny

05:13 BS 8.9. I over did it yesterday & ended up agitating my neuropathy with backache which receded to hot & cold sensations running up & down my spine! I’m going to take it easy today!

3 days in a row of 16:30mins on the trampoline was too much for me at the moment & the nerves in my spine protested by becoming “agitated”, which happened only once before when it paralysed my breathing & I ended up at A&E. I was put on Pregabalin tablets, for epileptic seizures, to calm the nerves down. They have some pretty nasty side effects & are addictive! I was supposed to take for a maximum of 10 days & it was 24 days because of withdrawal when I tried to stop! That was last July 2017 when I cleaned the house, aired bedding etc. for my father & siblings staying with me for a few months! I had the most severe backache I’ve ever had for a week & suddenly I was struggling to breathe after lunch & inhalers didn’t work!

I was vigilant for the first signs of paralysed breathing &, thankfully,that didn’t happen! This was a warning & reminder NOT to exhaust myself!

My spine is still a little warm when I woke! I will have insulin & cook breakfast now!

Have a wonderful day & take it easy this weekend; I’m going to as well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.6 today 2  3.9’s yesterday got to love this heat


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 4.2 on the libre, shook my arm around a bit then decided it was too early so 5.4 and 5.9 on the finger post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning! 6.2 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today on what is always a difficult day. Whatever you are doing today please take a moment to remember the 52 people who lost the ir lives in the London Terrorist attack on the underground and a bus. 7/7/05. I will remember them. Xx


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Had a tough couple of work days, do D took back seat. Out last night to Chinese buffet, did not do too bad till couldn’t resist apple pie and cream. BG at 10 pm 24.6. Oh dear. Now 10.7 this morning.

Going to Edinburgh today so will be walking loads.
Just goes to show, when I am testing and writing down food diary I do better. Still waiting for replacement monitor. But goes to show control is not all about the pills. Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.2 for me today on what is always a difficult day. Whatever you are doing today please take a moment to remember the 52 people who lost the ir lives in the London Terrorist attack on the underground and a bus. 7/7/05. I will remember them. Xx


Missed your post stitch so sorry mine following looked so insignificant. I hate the badness in the world. If people would spend as much time, effort and money being nice to each other it would be a better place. I will take that moment to reflect xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Had a tough couple of work days, do D took back seat. Out last night to Chinese buffet, did not do too bad till couldn’t resist apple pie and cream. BG at 10 pm 24.6. Oh dear. Now 10.7 this morning.
> 
> Going to Edinburgh today so will be walking loads.
> Just goes to show, when I am testing and writing down food diary I do better. Still waiting for replacement monitor. But goes to show control is not all about the pills. Have a good day all


Totally and absolutely correct Carol


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 after falling asleep on the sofa last night and when I finally went to bed did not take any meds.


----------



## Martin9

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Had a tough couple of work days, do D took back seat. Out last night to Chinese buffet, did not do too bad till couldn’t resist apple pie and cream. BG at 10 pm 24.6. Oh dear. Now 10.7 this morning.
> 
> Going to Edinburgh today so will be walking loads.
> Just goes to show, when I am testing and writing down food diary I do better. Still waiting for replacement monitor. But goes to show control is not all about the pills. Have a good day all


Thk tsk, tsk @Carolg


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.2 for me today on what is always a difficult day. Whatever you are doing today please take a moment to remember the 52 people who lost the ir lives in the London Terrorist attack on the underground and a bus. 7/7/05. I will remember them. Xx



Well said Stitch.


----------



## Pine Marten

It really *must* be the heat, as mine was 4.8 this morning...and last night we took a couple of friends to our local Italian restaurant, which was lovely!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning from sunny E Kent.  I’ve not read any posts yet so I hope all is well with you.all
> View attachment 9400


Nice one Ljc x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 6.8
At 5,00 am
Taken when up.
After a restless night, left knee causing some issues and no idea why.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_I congratulate myself warmly for each accomplishment,
then ask, "What's next?
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie_


----------



## Lanny

02:14 BS 5.9. Tried to go back to sleep but, gave up when I got hungry! 04:10 BS 8.1. Even though I was still in bed & hadn’t gotten up yet. Injected, cooked & had breakfast!

Oohh! What a day I had yesterday! I woke up with a dull heat in my spine & by 11:00 just after taking my lunchtime meds after having lunch at 10:00, The heat got worse, went up to my neck & affected my breathing! Time for action! I phoned Doctor on call & was given an out of hours appointment at the Causeway hospital, which I now know where Doctor on call is based!

I was examined & I have injured my neck causing the heat sensations & although I was short of breath, caused by the heat in my neck that was like trying to breath through fire, my breathing wasn’t obstructed & not in immediate danger! Take paracetamol for the heat & see GP on Monday to get pyshio for my neck!

No more trampolining for me then: too dangerous! I thought I’d injured my back not realising it was the neck I’d injured! The paracetamol helps as does lying flat on my back with no pillow in bed! I’m be reading in bed today!

Wishing you all a better day than me today & have a great weekend! 

One small note of levity, I’d thus far completely avoided any coverage of the World Cup but, there was a match being shown on the TV screen at the outpatients dept. of Doctor on call at the hospital!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to London soon to do the London Poppy Walk 10k for the Royal British Legion. It's gonna be hot!


----------



## Lanny

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to London soon to do the London Poppy Walk 10k for the Royal British Legion. It's gonna be hot!



Wish you all the best with that!


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 3.9 today


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 3.9 today


Pretty sure you don't need any metformin any more Wayne


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today after a bit of a lie-in and going to bed on 7.4, so not complaining - nice and steady overnight


----------



## khskel

Morning all post cat 5.4 on the libre and 5.3 on the finger. Waking figures fairly meaningless for me at the moment as the scan goes up and the blood goes down after I've been up for a few minutes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Hello good peeps. 7.1 here after a judicious GlucoTab at 5am.

Hubby’s home later after 3 weeks away...I think the dogs might explode with joy when they see him! Oh, me too, of course.


----------



## Spireite72

Northerner said:


> Pretty sure you don't need any metformin any more Wayne


Beginning to wonder I had a 3.8 also yesterday and that was  2hrs after my first meal without Metformin.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Beginning to wonder I had a 3.8 also yesterday and that was  2hrs after my first meal without Metformin.


Metformin works primarily by reducing the amount of glucose released by your liver, which is why you tend to get particularly low levels in the mornings, at a time when your liver has been least active anyway overnight. Given you are getting repeated levels below 4.0 mmol/l I'd be inclined to contact the nurse and ask advice. Metformin is also a medication that 'establishes itself' in your system, so a dose reduction won't normally have an immediate effect, more like a 'winding down' of influence over a period of days and possibly weeks.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a warm and sunny E Kent. 
Hope you all have a good day.  I started a new sensor yesterday and fingers crossed it looks like it’s going to be a good un.  Am watching the young Tree sparrows having dust baths and grubbing around the base of the wildflowers we’ve got in the back border for the bees n butterflies 

Due to a early morning before bed snack and a very cautious jab, I woke to 8.1 on the finger


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.9 after a late night as I was at a party in the woods overlooking the river Wye, 
Looks like I may just have to go back to my river today for a swim, what else to do in this heat! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Martin9

It's a 4.8 this am, have a good day all...


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line 5.9....pfft....Whitstable line, much better. Scorchio, F1 beckons, enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> Brighton Line 5.9....pfft....Whitstable line, much better. Scorchio, F1 beckons, enjoy the sunshine.


At least Silverstone won't be a mudbath today, like it has been in the past!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 10.9 for me this morning after mega high’s last night. Silly food and liquid day yesterday so need to be back on track today. So easy to fall off the Waggon. New monitor arrived and test between old and new with little variance, so obviously just time and date etc gone wonky. All averages lost though which is a bit naff.
Going for a walk with family later so that will be nice and back to rabbit food


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning. Went out early and got my run done. Shorter but faster run today.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 for me this very hot morning.

Well we’ve eventually got all the family together to go and scatter mum’s ashes on the family grave this morning. It’s what she wanted.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.3 for me this very hot morning.
> 
> Well we’ve eventually got all the family together to go and scatter mum’s ashes on the family grave this morning. It’s what she wanted.


Thinking of you and your family, @Amigo


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Thinking of you and your family, @Amigo



Thanks northerner


----------



## Brando77

Northerner said:


> At least Silverstone won't be a mudbath today, like it has been in the past!


It was excellent!


----------



## Northerner

Good mormomg  7.1 for me to match the 7.1 before bed


----------



## Lanny

05:26 BS 9.1. Double Pooh &, to borrow @everydayupsanddowns ’s phrase that made me laugh, Pants!!!

The BS is rising steadily & I dosed up on paracetamol, 3x2 500mg, yesterday for the heat, not pain! I’ve increased all my insulin doses to cover this & still fall short! One 12, two 10’s & one 9. yesterday!

Injected, cooked & ate breakfast. Will call for a GP appointment at 08:30 & if I can’t get one, usual mad Monday rush, I’ll get an urgent appointment! I don’t want to keep living on paracetamol!

Wishing everybody a good day & have a better day than me!

It seems to be a cooler, greyer day here, this morning!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.9/5.9 post cat. Libre was wriggling around in the red all night. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All.

Codefree say 6.3
At 5.45 am 
Taken when up.
Take care everyone and have a great day.

_A diplomat is a man who always remembers a woman's
birthday but never remembers her age.
- Robert Frost_


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.3 this am for me


----------



## Martin9

And again ..it's 5.2 H.S...have a good day all !


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. I need to reduce my basal. Yes, reduce it, look what happened at 3am!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Back in the office for what will be my last few weeks.


----------



## Lanny

Martin9 said:


> And again ..it's 5.2 H.S...have a good day all !



Congrats on the HS! @Martin9!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today. I need to reduce my basal. Yes, reduce it, look what happened at 3am!
> View attachment 9442



In that instance, the Libre seems to be VERY useful! Without it I would INCREASE the basal!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> In that instance, the Libre seems to be VERY useful! Without it I would INCREASE the basal!


Exactly! I'd have done the same, pre Libre!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Snap, @Robin...but I’ve managed a 7.0 this morning. 

Well, I was paddling along the beach yesterday when I ran into an old school friend - she knew it was me when she spotted my Libre sensor - who was dx Type 1 aged 14. We had a good old natter about all thing diabetes-related. And we’re going to meet up for a coffee sometime. Fab!


----------



## Northerner

Martin9 said:


> And again ..it's 5.2 H.S...have a good day all !


Congratulations!


----------



## Martin9

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!
> View attachment 9443


Thanks @Northerner


----------



## Lanny

Ahh! It seems that my Health centre is triaging all calls for app. to see GP’s. I just got a prescription for antibiotics for my ear infection last time without seeing a doctor! The practice has expanded a lot in the last few years!

I will be referred to pyshio & a GP may call me back around 10am after checking with the doctor at the Causeway hospital on Sat. if necessary & not to worry about it if I don’t get a call!

So, more paracetamol to get through the day today then!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Ahh! It seems that my Health centre is triaging all calls for app. to see GP’s. I just got a prescription for antibiotics for my ear infection last time without seeing a doctor! The practice has expanded a lot in the last few years!
> 
> I will be referred to pyshio & a GP may call me back around 10am after checking with the doctor at the Causeway hospital on Sat. if necessary & not to worry about it if I don’t get a call!
> 
> So, more paracetamol to get through the day today then!


Hope the paracetamol helps keep things under control @Lanny  Be careful not to take too much, and also watch out for any other medications you might be using that contain paracetamol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today.  Suddenly struggling to sleep in this heat the last few days.


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Hope the paracetamol helps keep things under control @Lanny  Be careful not to take too much, and also watch out for any other medications you might be using that contain paracetamol.



Thanks, @Northerner! I was thinking that myself & know there’s a maximum of 8 500mg tabs in 24 hours! No other meds with paracetamol!

I will test & keep upping insulin as necessary: I need the insulin I need! I will wait to see if I get a call back & call my DSN later!


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting today, had to see the doctor for a double appointment to give me a neurological workover. That was fun. Noted the leg muscle wasting, absent ankle jerks that I’ve known about for about 18 months, increased muscle tone and reduced knee jerks. Interestingly, he couldn’t get a plantar response either up or down. “I must be dead, then” said I. “Nah,” he said, “I once worked in Nottingham with the neurologist to the royal family. He said the only way to get a plantar response is with the keys of your Bentley”. 

There you are, the only evidence that neurologists can have a sense of humour.

So anyway, a referral to Liverpool. At least I’ll get there quicker than I did when I was exploring hospitals in greater Glasgow and Paisley.

By the way, this morning’s BG was 7.8. That’ll teach me not to make my own curries. At least with Patak’s you can read the carbs on the label. Too much tomato and tomato purée randomly squirted in is my guess. Not the end of the world, though

I was using leftover roast pork, so maybe the gods were against an accurate bolus.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Bit late reporting today, had to see the doctor for a double appointment to give me a neurological workover. That was fun. Noted the leg muscle wasting, absent ankle jerks that I’ve known about for about 18 months, increased muscle tone and reduced knee jerks. Interestingly, he couldn’t get a plantar response either up or down. “I must be dead, then” said I. “Nah,” he said, “I once worked in Nottingham with the neurologist to the royal family. He said the only way to get a plantar response is with the keys of your Bentley”.
> 
> There you are, the only evidence that neurologists can have a sense of humour.
> 
> So anyway, a referral to Liverpool. At least I’ll get there quicker than I did when I was exploring hospitals in greater Glasgow and Paisley.
> 
> By the way, this morning’s BG was 7.8. That’ll teach me not to make my own curries. At least with Patak’s you can read the carbs on the label. Too much tomato and tomato purée randomly squirted in is my guess. Not the end of the world, though
> 
> I was using leftover roast pork, so maybe the gods were against an accurate bolus.



Glad you’re on an easier route to the tertiary services now Mike.

We went to a fantastic bbq yesterday. Tomahawk steaks that looked like something out of the Flintstones!
So much meat I was more at risk of distemper than hyperglycemia!


----------



## mikeyB

I read something in the Guardian this morning (so it must be true) that eating loads of meat like that changes your gut biome, and can cause mayhem with your health...
...or was this an attempt at anti homeopathy?


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I read something in the Guardian this morning (so it must be true) that eating loads of meat like that changes your gut biome, and can cause mayhem with your health...
> ...or was this an attempt at anti homeopathy?



That horse has already bolted Mike...or was it a herd of cattle! 

I did however eat lots of salad and olives with it plus beetroot and coleslaw and I didn’t drink alcohol. I’m so virtuous!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> That horse has already bolted Mike...or was it a herd of cattle!



You and me both, kid


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

11.7 this am - from hypos to highs - this bloody weather....


----------



## Lanny

05:39 BS 9.7! Triple Pooh, Pants & Rats!!! I thought I’d gotten my insulin doses right yesterday by keeping all my readings within target ranges, albeit higher, & went to bed on 7.4. With 30 units of Levemir & 30 units, in total, of Novorapid: 13 total units is my normal doses.

I think the Novorapid doses are ok & it’s the Levemir I need to increase: to 32 units?

Oops! Sorry about vitriol!

Anyways, wishing you all a wonderful day!

It’s another grey day that’s cooler!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after a restless night due to these wretched breathing problems (i.e. coughing fit around 2:30 am ) I'll be glad when it's sorted out! Think the hot, stuffy atmosphere might be a trigger


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.6 for me. Run out of one of my meds so that won’t help. See patterns emerging for food though. Manage well for weeks then wham, off the rails, get fed up,” Och to hell “. mindset. Right, salad prepped for lunch, wil get there


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.1 libre and 7.0 in the finger.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.6 for me.

Off to retina clinic, hours of looking at an out of focus wall then having lights shone in my eyes! Look up, down, right, left, up right, down right  ....

Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 10.8 here. Whatever it was I needed to do to tweak my basal, that wasn't it!
Good luck today, @Flower.


----------



## New-journey

Good Morning, 5.2 after a dreadful day of lows yesterday so mighty relieved. I think it will be cooler today which is good as going to London.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.6 for me.
> 
> Off to retina clinic, hours of looking at an out of focus wall then having lights shone in my eyes! Look up, down, right, left, up right, down right  ....
> 
> Have a good day all


Good luck @Flower and hope all goes well.


----------



## Lanny

Wishing you all the best, @Flower


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS, @New-journey! A welcome relief after your lows!


----------



## New-journey

Lanny said:


> Congrats on the HS, @New-journey! A welcome relief after your lows!


Thanks and yes a big relief.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good Morning, 5.2 after a dreadful day of lows yesterday so mighty relieved. I think it will be cooler today which is good as going to London.
> Have a good day everyone.


House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.6 for me.
> 
> Off to retina clinic, hours of looking at an out of focus wall then having lights shone in my eyes! Look up, down, right, left, up right, down right  ....
> 
> Have a good day all


Good luck @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bloden

Shiv Gaffney said:


> 11.7 this am - from hypos to highs - this bloody weather....


Snap! A sneaky hypo at lunch then a mega-hyper after dinner.

Morning all. 8.7 here.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone Bright day, but some high cloud so a bit cooler today, thank goodness.

For some reason, I had a disturbed night, very rare for me. During one of these disturbances, I found my BG, which had been nice and steady since dinner last evening, had sunk down to 2.9. Jelly Baby squad to the rescue

So, not to keep the suspense any longer, I got out of bed with a score of 5.5, and a thought that I’ll reduce my evening Levemir a bit.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.9 yesterday 5.6 this morning woke up with chest pain and a bit of a panic took GN spray and paracetamol no pain now think I slept funny and aggravated my sore rib. Keep an eye on it for next few hours


----------



## Lanny

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.9 yesterday 5.6 this morning woke up with chest pain and a bit of a panic took GN spray and paracetamol no pain now think I slept funny and aggravated my sore rib. Keep an eye on it for next few hours



Oh no! Take care @Spireite72, call for help straight away at the first sign of anything serious!

Hope things settle for you & let us know how it goes!

Worried for you!

Lanny


----------



## Spireite72

Lanny said:


> Oh no! Take care @Spireite72, call for help straight away at the first sign of anything serious!
> 
> Hope things settle for you & let us know how it goes!
> 
> Worried for you!
> 
> Lanny


Gave me a scare first pain I’ve had since the heart attack done everything I need to and it’s worked so don’t think it’s my heart this time but going to rehab this morning so going to get everything checked to make sure. Thank you for the concern


----------



## Lanny

Oh, yes! Best to get it checked!


----------



## Bloden

Me again...hubby’s just reminded me it’s my 10th dia-versary today...or is that dire-adversary?
So we’re going to try out our local Chinese tonight, to “celebrate” LOL.


----------



## mikeyB

Congrats on your 10th diaversary, Bloden. Only another forty to do
I find Chinese food to be really difficult to get right, there’s a lot of hidden sugar.

Who cares anyway, it’s just one day. Have a great time


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Me again...hubby’s just reminded me it’s my 10th dia-versary today...or is that dire-adversary?
> So we’re going to try out our local Chinese tonight, to “celebrate” LOL.


 
 Enjoy your meal!


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> dire-adversary?



 Love that!

Have a nice meal! I LOVE a good chinese curry myself!


----------



## Lanny

Just called my DSN & she agreed with me that my Novorapid doses are ok & up the Levemir to 31 to see how that goes! So, I have 31 units Levemir later today with Lunch!


----------



## Spireite72

Been to rehab checked me over and think it’s muscular pain as my heart rate BP and everything else is okay.

Oh I forgot they are giving me a call this week want me to meet a young patient that needs to lose a lot of weight in the next few months. They think I could be a help to him.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today and then had a very naughty breakfast.  Need to focus.


----------



## Brando77

Three score and ten 7.0. Dang y'all, ain't been in the 7s in the morning for yonks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Me again...hubby’s just reminded me it’s my 10th dia-versary today...or is that dire-adversary?
> So we’re going to try out our local Chinese tonight, to “celebrate” LOL.


Well done for achieving your 10th Diaversary Bloden ~ enjoy your Chinese meal x
https://goo.gl/images/cVJTdn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.6 this am here - and we are led to believe a shower of rain is on its way - and the sky is doing nothing to prove them wrong


----------



## Lanny

06:03 BS 8.6. Yay! It’s coming down! Oh how fickle fortunes can be! I’m actually cheering for that figure this morning when a few days ago, that seems distant now, I’d be poohing it!

The increased basal seems to do it thing yesterday & kept my BS steady overnight as I went to bed on 8.3. I only needed 2 doses of paracetamol yesterday as they lasted me 7/8 hours & managed to sleep WITHOUT taking a third dose despite it being time for one & a little bit of heat!

Good morning everybody & have a wonderful day!

I need to go out today so, taxis there & back, to pick up my prescription for test strips & new meters! My health centre rang me to say my test strips are no longer available & they are giving me 2 new meters & different test strips instead!

I’ve already had my 10 units Novorapid so, had better stop gabbing & cook breakfast! Catch you all later, friends!


----------



## Edgar

6.3 this morning


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8 and no chest pain today so far so good


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.5/6.3 for me.

Woke up in a blind panic at 5 thinking I'd just had a plate of macaroni cheese and couldn't work out how much insulin to take for it.

This weather can't be right. Wimbledon and the great Yorkshire Show, both normally drought busters.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.5/6.3 for me.
> 
> Woke up in a blind panic at 5 thinking I'd just had a plate of macaroni cheese and couldn't work out how much insulin to take for it.
> 
> This weather can't be right. Wimbledon and the great Yorkshire Show, both normally drought busters.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



That was a diabetic nightmare!


----------



## Lanny

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.8 and no chest pain today so far so good



Relieved to hear it!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, it's amazing what a fresh tube of Levemir will do. It suddenly occurred to me that the one I was using was my spare that I took on holiday, and it suffered various periods of abuse in a hot car boot, and nearly froze in an overzealous hotel fridge.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> View attachment 9456
> Enjoy your meal!


Thanks, everybody! The meal was lush AND we got to play “spot the hidden the carb” before I jabbed AND the waiters were all young and handsome...I must’ve missed the postie with my cure tho (10 years!), maybe he’ll have it for me today, LOL.

Morning all. 5.5 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks, everybody! The meal was lush AND we got to play “spot the hidden the carb” before I jabbed AND the waiters were all young and handsome...I must’ve missed the postie with my cure tho (10 years!), maybe he’ll have it for me today, LOL.
> 
> Morning all. 5.5 here.


Don't hold your breath - I think Yodel must be delivering mine, as I've been waiting since the end of May!  

Great waking number after a night of celebratory cuisine! 

p.s. I've been led down the cure path before, when my exemption card was due to expire...

My diabetes is due to expire,
I’ve got about three years remaining,
For my friend got a letter that implied she’d get better,
And we all found it most entertaining!

Bureaucracy dictates that our diabetic fates
Lie in answering just one simple question,
‘Since last you applied, please confirm or deny
Can your pancreas cope with glucose ingestion?’

Could it be, all along, that the doctors are wrong,
And diabetes is not a lifetime affliction?
Tick the right box – you’re cured, that’s one diabetic fewer,
And you won’t need those horrid prescriptions!

It’s a ‘no’ then from me – I am diabetes-free,
And I’m off to the pub for some drinking!
And I’ll eat what I like with no fear of a spike!
Dr Banting, what on earth were you thinking?


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Thanks, everybody! The meal was lush AND we got to play “spot the hidden the carb” before I jabbed AND the waiters were all young and handsome...I must’ve missed the postie with my cure tho (10 years!), maybe he’ll have it for me today, LOL.
> 
> Morning all. 5.5 here.



Wow!!! Your maths skills are to be commended! Umm! Young & handsome waiters....made me laugh & go a bit green with envy!

Well pleased you had a GREAT night eating out!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 5.4 today.- yours looks nicer @Robin 



Bloden said:


> .I must’ve missed the postie with my cure tho (10 years!), maybe he’ll have it for me today, LOL.



It'll be with the delivery service that my pump supplies come with, they send an email saying delivery time 'By end of day' then they send an update saying 'By End of Day'. Glad you had a lovely 'spot the hidden carbs' meal and lovely waiters too!


----------



## Lanny

Just got a letter to book Physio this morning! Rang them & the next appointment available is 15/08/18! Ahhh! That’s a long wait! Grr!

I’m trying not to get upset! My paracetamol needs seem to be calming down & hopefully the heat in my neck will settle! The heat having receded a bit, I’ve noticed an ache in my right shoulder which could have been compensating for my neck!

I injured my left shoulder before, a few years ago, which intially impacted on my neck, because of compensating, & I still remember the daily Physio neck exercises & the shoulder exercises! The weekly app. was for stretches by the physiotherapist I can’t do myself! I will wait until every trace of heat is gone before I do anything! I hope my muscles don’t get too stiff by the time the Physio app. comes around!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Just got a letter to book Physio this morning! Rang them & the next appointment available is 15/08/18! Ahhh! That’s a long wait! Grr!
> 
> I’m trying not to get upset! My paracetamol needs seem to be calming down & hopefully the heat in my neck will settle! The heat having receded a bit, I’ve noticed an ache in my right shoulder which could have been compensating for my neck!
> 
> I injured my left shoulder before, a few years ago, which intially impacted on my neck, because of compensating, & I still remember the daily Physio neck exercises & the shoulder exercises! The weekly app. was for stretches by the physiotherapist I can’t do myself! I will wait until every trace of heat is gone before I do anything! I hope my muscles don’t get too stiff by the time the Physio app. comes around!


Sorry you've got such a long wait @Lanny  I hope the wait is worth it when it comes around!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Northerner

To be fair, when I injured my left shoulder I had to wait 9 months for physio so, this is a relatively fast app! The physiotherapist shows you the exercises you need to do everyday & there are weekly app. for stretches you can’t do yourself! I know the exercises & can start on them once the heat in my neck is completely gone!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 this morning, but had a bad day food wise yesterday, had a chocolate croissant and an eclair filled with some sort of strawberry cream. I have been slipping from the wagon over the last week or so, yesterday I fell off completely and didn't even try to get on the next one passing.  Today I have jumped on the first wagon of the day, just need to focus to stay onboard it now.


----------



## Bloden

We’ve all been there, @Grannylorraine. Focus on the destination - would that help?


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Just got a letter to book Physio this morning! Rang them & the next appointment available is 15/08/18! Ahhh! That’s a long wait! Grr!
> 
> I’m trying not to get upset! My paracetamol needs seem to be calming down & hopefully the heat in my neck will settle! The heat having receded a bit, I’ve noticed an ache in my right shoulder which could have been compensating for my neck!
> 
> I injured my left shoulder before, a few years ago, which intially impacted on my neck, because of compensating, & I still remember the daily Physio neck exercises & the shoulder exercises! The weekly app. was for stretches by the physiotherapist I can’t do myself! I will wait until every trace of heat is gone before I do anything! I hope my muscles don’t get too stiff by the time the Physio app. comes around!


Same here Lanny but my Physio appt is for 26 July so not too long a wait. Sorry you have to wait until next month but hope time passes quickly for you until then. Chin up x


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 this morning, but had a bad day food wise yesterday, had a chocolate croissant and an eclair filled with some sort of strawberry cream. I have been slipping from the wagon over the last week or so, yesterday I fell off completely and didn't even try to get on the next one passing.  Today I have jumped on the first wagon of the day, just need to focus to stay onboard it now.



I nearly bought myself a jar of assorted toffees today! I think the assistant was quite bemused watching me slap my own face 

Sometimes I think I can forget but strangely enough that little meter never does. It develops an evil glint and an unwelcome 9!

A 6.8 for me too this morning which wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2. Cool day, early home....anything on TV tonight?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all a rather skanky 6.3/7.7 for me. For some reason my levels decided to indulge in a spot of mountaineering in the early hours. Luckily they are nearly back to base camp now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.0 today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning everyone. 11.1 for me. No excuses except busy time at work, tired, no space in my thoughts for getting good snacks in, that’s where the problem lies. Can’t concentrate on everything but need to sort it out. Plus run out of empagliflzin since Monday. Will get it today so might also see a difference . Btw BG at 1800 last night was 5.8 so not all bad. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, Libre showed the same sort of pattern two nights running, makes a pleasant change!


----------



## Lanny

06:44 BS 7.8 on Freestyle mini & 8.1 on GlucoRx nexus mini ultra. 10 units Novorapid & just ate breakfast! Coming down further! Yay!

It’s wet this morning from rain in the night but, not actually raining, at the moment anyway! It was a nice heavy drizzle while I was out yesterday collecting my new meters. I welcomed the drizzle as rain is what gives my homeplace, that I love, its, moniker of The Emerald Isle! So, I’m using both systems to compare the difference! Not much in it but, the GlucoRx is always a wee bit higher! I got one last prescription of 2 caps of 50 for The Freestyle & will have to order the GlucoRx next time! Is there a straight/so,so smile emoji?

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.1 here this am


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.8


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Northerner on the 6.0 step today, just about clung onto the wagon yesterday, so going do the same today.


----------



## Wirrallass

After a very naughty indulgent evening whilst watching the footy last night, my meter produced a 7.1 this morning. I can only say I am in total shock because at around 3am my bgl was 10.0 Not too bad a recovery so I'm a happy bunny
WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> View attachment 9470
> After a very naughty indulgent evening whilst watching the footy last night, my meter produced a 7.1 this morning. I can only say I am in total shock because at around 3am my bgl was 10.0 Not too bad a recovery so I'm a happy bunny
> WL



Ooh! Nice one! The diabetes fiary was being NICE! LOVE that bright little smiley face: now *THAT is something nice to wake up with; a happy little chappie!

Edited to correct that GLARING spelling * mistake! Now, how on EARTH did I miss that!,with a whistle!


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1. Mmmm, bakers bun...*chomps celery scowling*


----------



## Lanny

Brando77 said:


> Bakers Bun 6.1. Mmmm, bakers bun...*chomps celery scowling*



You've been REALLY making me laugh for a while now & I wonder what you're going to say next!


----------



## Amigo

A not very impressive 7.3 but I did awake to an email that infuriated me! 

Back down to 6.1 now.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from cloudy and a chilly E Kent .  Where has summer gone . 
Only had a quick scan of posts, I hope you are all ok and have a good day.

7.2 this morning,  according to the Libre line I managed to get up to 10 ish during the night even with increased basal , my bolusing ratio has nearly doubled, still at least I know why now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, after a 6.9 before bed so happy with that  Went to the Great Yorkshire Show yesterday, it was a loooooong day  Will post some piccies elsewhere


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 5.2 this morning and I had a small tube of wheyhey protein icecream last night 8.8g carbs 0.5g of sugar. £4.20 for 4 100g tubs in Tesco. My first eye test today 10.20 even though my eyes are fine now still a little nervous.


----------



## Northerner

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.2 this morning and I had a small tube of wheyhey protein icecream last night 8.8g carbs .5g of sugar. £4.20 for 4 100g tubs in Tesco. My first eye test today 10.20 even though my eyes are fine now still a little nervous.


House Special, congratulations!  I'm sure you'll be fine at your check - don't forget your sunglasses! :


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  from a very cloudy but warm E Kent. 
Hope you all have a good day.
After treating a 3.2 in the wee small hours I was very pleased to see a 5.3 on Meter and Libre totally agrees.
What supprised me  is what the graph showed after treating with 150 ml full fat Coke and two slices of buttered wholemeal bread with peanut butter 

 
I fully expected to wake much higher.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.6 for me. Where has the week gone?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7/5.8 for me.

Oh dear brother in law just came round to say that mother in law has been up all night searching for people in wardrobes and complaining about the men clearing snow on the roof.


----------



## Ljc

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 5.2 this morning and I had a small tube of wheyhey protein icecream last night 8.8g carbs 0.5g of sugar. £4.20 for 4 100g tubs in Tesco. My first eye test today 10.20 even though my eyes are fine now still a little nervous.



Congrats on the HS.  I too am think all will be well with your eye check.  Take your sun glasses the sun is bound to be shining brightly when you come out, it always does  with me.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 5.7/5.8 for me.
> 
> Oh dear brother in law just came round to say that mother in law has been up all night searching for people in wardrobes and complaining about the men clearing snow on the roof.


Oh no , I hope your MiL is calm now.  Sundowing is a horrible thing.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.0 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
That makes no sense at all, @Ljc, you're on anti-bs for an infection aren't you? Your BG should be through the roof, not vice versa!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here.
> That makes no sense at all, @Ljc, you're on anti-bs for an infection aren't you? Your BG should be through the roof, not vice versa!


I know, I’m ??? too.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, had a fair amount of rain overnight, and a nice grey sky this morning. Bit of a relief from the heat.

I woke with 2.8 this morning. That’s not a great worry, but what is is that my BG was well below range for about three hours before I woke up. I’ve always woken up when hypo, but that ability has disappeared. It’s a correct reading, I checked. Bloody DF


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I woke with 2.8 this morning. That’s not a great worry, but what is is that my BG was well below range for about three hours before I woke up. I’ve always woken up when hypo, but that ability has disappeared. It’s a correct reading, I checked. Bloody DF


Sorry to hear that Mike  Any chance of swapping the Libre for a Dexcom, with alarms?


----------



## Lanny

08:07 BS 8.9. On the rise again! Grr! Went to bed on 6.6. Have a fair idea that the new strips read about 0.3mmol higher & will finish off the last of my _old _strips before making the swichover! I forgot that yesterday & today are Bank Holidays here & my prescription for the new strips won’t be ready until Wednesday as the Health centre won’t reopen until Monday & it’s 48hrs. for prescriptions to be ready for pickup!

Yesterday was a day of 2 halves! Didn’t need paracetamol in the first half as there was little heat! But as the heat receded I noticed the pain in my aching shoulders & I took 2 doses of paracetamol 4 hours apart at 15:00 & about 19:30 because of the pain! I had to up my bolus doses again!

I’ve taken paracetamol, had 12 units Novorapid, cooked, eaten breakfast & will take a bath soon! Moving around the kitchen cooking was killing my back & shoulders! Arnica in the bath will hopefully help!

Today is still grey but, seems a bit drier & brighter than yesterday!

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Oh, congrats on the house special, @Spireite72!

Not sure what to make of your overnight trace there, @Ljc!

Sorry to hear about your MIL’s confussion there, @khskel!

And give the BAD DF a right kicking, @mikeyB!


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that Mike  Any chance of swapping the Libre for a Dexcom, with alarms?


That’s the plan. I’ll discuss this at my first Diabetes nurse appointment. Me and Steph are old pals, I think I’d qualify, if the folk in the Star Chamber of the CCG allow it.


----------



## Emma Lowery

I've been lurking a little bit lately which is a sign that I've been slacking with my diabetes. Didn't test this morning but currently at 8.5 suppose it could be worse. I have been taking my background insulin but missing my doses when eating. Time to jump back on the wagon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Friday folks ~ checking in with an expected 7.8  Who put those two Apple turnovers in the fridge! I can't say it's a waking coz I only had about 3/4hr sleep last night yawn yawn! However at 21.07hrs last night my meter chucked out a H.S  Haven't had one of those in yonks!
 
Take care folks and be kind to one another.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning  from a very cloudy but warm E Kent.
> Hope you all have a good day.
> After treating a 3.2 in the wee small hours I was very pleased to see a 5.3 on Meter and Libre totally agrees.
> What supprised me  is what the graph showed after treating with 150 ml full fat Coke and two slices of buttered wholemeal bread with peanut butter
> 
> View attachment 9476
> I fully expected to wake much higher.


Ooooo Ljc just a breadcrumb less and it would have been a HS 
WL


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> I've been lurking a little bit lately which is a sign that I've been slacking with my diabetes. Didn't test this morning but currently at 8.5 suppose it could be worse. I have been taking my background insulin but missing my doses when eating. Time to jump back on the wagon!


Get back on that wagon Emma, I'll be watching you!   (Well, not literally! )


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> View attachment 9491
> Happy Friday folks ~ checking in with an expected 7.8  Who put those two Apple turnovers in the fridge! I can't say it's a waking coz I only had about 3/4hr sleep last night yawn yawn! However at 21.07hrs last night my meter chucked out a H.S  Haven't had one of those in yonks!
> View attachment 9492
> Take care folks and be kind to one another.
> WL



Oh! Well done!

Aww! Another happy little chappie: skipping along too!


----------



## Wirrallass

Emma Lowery said:


> I've been lurking a little bit lately which is a sign that I've been slacking with my diabetes. Didn't test this morning but currently at 8.5 suppose it could be worse. I have been taking my background insulin but missing my doses when eating. Time to jump back on the wagon!


Most of us have had days when we've fallen off the wagon Emma so pick yourself up, dust yourself down and jump back on that wagon. You CAN do it and we are here to support you. Take care
Tap to expand

WL


----------



## Brando77

Ljc said:


> Good morning  from a very cloudy but warm E Kent.
> Hope you all have a good day.
> After treating a 3.2 in the wee small hours I was very pleased to see a 5.3 on Meter and Libre totally agrees.
> What supprised me  is what the graph showed after treating with 150 ml full fat Coke and two slices of buttered wholemeal bread with peanut butter
> 
> View attachment 9476
> I fully expected to wake much higher.


East Kent.....Paradise


----------



## Brando77

Made In Heaven 6.7. Did I eat a Big Mac Meal with a McFlurry at 3am? No....dang Dawn Phenomenon is getting on my final nerves. If I ate a cobweb at midnight I'd get a 10.9 at 5am.


----------



## Lanny

Brando77 said:


> Made In Heaven 6.7. Did I eat a Big Mac Meal with a McFlurry at 3am? No....dang Dawn Phenomenon is getting on my final nerves. If I ate a cobweb at midnight I'd get a 10.9 at 5am.



Was that your food fantasy? What's the phrase for that: Gastro Porn?


----------



## Ljc

Brando77 said:


> Made In Heaven 6.7. Did I eat a Big Mac Meal with a McFlurry at 3am? No....dang Dawn Phenomenon is getting on my final nerves. If I ate a cobweb at midnight I'd get a 10.9 at 5am.


DP is the pits, isn’t it, cobwebs are too high in carbs for me 

You’re right about E Kent, I love it here.


----------



## Brando77

Lanny said:


> Was that your food fantasy? What's the phrase for that: Gastro Porn?


Yuk, no, havent had McDs in years, my gastro porn is Carbonara pasta, my carb downfall. It's not so bad, lettuce is a good substitute *cries*


----------



## Lanny

Brando77 said:


> Yuk, no, havent had McDs in years, my gastro porn is Carbonara pasta, my carb downfall. It's not so bad, lettuce is a good substitute *cries*


----------



## Eddy Edson

In the range 5.7 - 6.5 over last 7 days. Which is down quite a bit from previous reads.  A bit puzzled: I've had a lingering cold (winter here) which means I haven't had as much exercise; and I thought colds etc tended to increase BG? On the other hand, appetite's been a bit subdued, or maybe the Metformin's tightening its grip after ~2 months of 2x1000mg, or ...?  This diabetes thing is complicated!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here - but at least my overnight drop wasn’t a whopping 9 or 10, like I’ve been having lately. Time to tweak my boluses!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today, after an 8.0 before bed, happy enough with that  Sunny with blue skies this morning, thank goodness we've finally seen an end to that dreary, drizzly, cloudy weather we have been having...erm...yesterday


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a sunny but slightly chilly E Kent .
4.9 on both finger and Libre.  Seems my BG went hill climbing while I was slumbering , then it decided to come back down all by itself. I really don’t get it. 

Anyway folks I  hope you all have a nice day, with excellent numbers.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7/6.5 for me. My BG decided to take off at about midnight but then came down nicely on its own. @Ljc I don't get it either.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 7.2 here and a nice sunny day. I'm looking forward to going for a wander round the grounds of the local Abbey. Fingers crossed the Gabenptin is kicking in and helping me to a walk a little further than I could before


----------



## Lanny

08:04 BS 8.0. Ok,ish! Went to bed on 7.1 last night!

It’s a nice bright morning today with some light cloud & I hope it’s nice where you are!

Good morning everyone!

Just had 12 units Novorapid so, must get cracking on cooking breakfast & stop gabbing! Will catch up later!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
S'not fair, everyone else seemed to have rain yesterday. We haven't had a drop for a month now. Is the lawn supposed to crunch when you step on it?


----------



## AJLang

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here.
> S'not fair, everyone else seemed to have rain yesterday. We haven't had a drop for a month now. Is the lawn supposed to crunch when you step on it?


We also haven't had any rain Robin. I'm beginning to wonder what it looks like


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me this morning. Can’t recall a reading in the 5’s on waking for a long time 

Feels like the makings of a very hot day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.0 after I too took an uphill hike to 11.5 at 3am. Clueless. 

Lots of heavy rain with some lightning last evening and a bit foggy here. I actually shivered this morning ! 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Carolg

Good morning...not for me.. BG 8.6 this morning, but think that I perhaps have lost my wee pouch with credit cards (don’t usually carry them) 2bank cards and worst of all driving licence. They might be at work but no access till Monday. Eeeck. Lots of calls to cancel cards( mostly all contactless) but they haven’t been used, so that’s positive as just got paid. Off to building society to take out dosh, and police station to report loss, but phoned them already. Change of plans for day, so sitting having a coffee before I get going. Hope everyone,s day is better than my start.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning...not for me.. BG 8.6 this morning, but think that I perhaps have lost my wee pouch with credit cards (don’t usually carry them) 2bank cards and worst of all driving licence. They might be at work but no access till Monday. Eeeck. Lots of calls to cancel cards( mostly all contactless) but they haven’t been used, so that’s positive as just got paid. Off to building society to take out dosh, and police station to report loss, but phoned them already. Change of plans for day, so sitting having a coffee before I get going. Hope everyone,s day is better than my start.


Ack! Sorry to hear about the cards @Carolg  Good to hear they haven't been used, and I bet they are lying there at work - hope so, and I hope it doesn't take too long to get them replaced


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Like Northie, we had quite enough of that rain stuff yesterday, so the relief of a beautiful sunny day is overwhelming. I may go out out for a race up to the shop today on my shiny new mobility scooter. Trouble is, I have to walk all the way to the scooter garage in the flats because my trundling wheelchair has gone on strike with punctures on both driving wheels.

Sometimes you just can’t win.

Which reminds me, today’s waking BG was 5.2, and before you all start the HS routine, that was with an upward sloping arrow. The previous three hours had been below normal range (not dramatically, just about 3 ish) and this was a glimpse of the liver doing its thing.

That may be happening to lots of folk, those little glimpses can cover up a multitude of worries.

I’m not that bothered, mind, in the real world I’m just waiting for Millercare (an excellent Nortwestern disability care company) to come on Monday to fix the wheelchair, then I’m all connected. Diabetes is the least of my concerns. (is that heresy?)


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry it is so late but been busy making grandsons birthday cake all day 6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Wirrallass

It's a 5.9 for me on this sunny Sunday morning.
Hope you're all as well as you can be and have a good day.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today. Bright and sunny again, yawn!


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw - 6.4. Red raw, reminds me cos outside all day....Scorchio. Get some sun people, but put some sunscreen on and don't lobsterize.


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> Red Raw - 6.4. Red raw, reminds me cos outside all day....Scorchio. Get some sun people, but put some sunscreen on and don't lobsterize.


Good advice! Factor 50 for me these days, after 2 skin cancers (BCC) over the past few years  Incidentally, both had the appearance of blemishes left after insect bites that never faded, so check your skin as well!  I saw some dreadful examples of red raw at the Great Yorkshire Show, including one poor young woman who was entirely crimson, but only down one side  - clearly she had been watching something for an hour or two with the Sun on that side, looked nasty!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning afrom Sunny E Kent. I haven’t been outside to top up the birdies water yet so have no idea if it’s chilly or not.
I hope you all have a good Sunday.
After a restless night , unpleasant dreams and seem to be running a temperature  I woke to 6.7, had a nice mug of coffee, went back to bed and this happened.
Am delighted with Libre result though 

Woke up at a much more reasonable hour to find that DP had paid a visit


S’not fair


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning afrom Sunny E Kent. I haven’t been outside to top up the birdies water yet so have no idea if it’s chilly or not.
> I hope you all have a good Sunday.
> After a restless night , unpleasant dreams and seem to be running a temperature  I woke to 6.7, had a nice mug of coffee, went back to bed and this happened
> View attachment 9512
> Woke up at a much more reasonable hour to find that DP had paid a visit
> View attachment 9511
> 
> S’not fair


At least you know you were reasonably flat-as-a-fish overnight  It was the first thing that struck me the morning after I awoke to my first sensor, that climb as you wake!  

Hope you have a good day and a better night's sleep tonight


----------



## khskel

Morning all a HS on the libre on waking but a slightly above par 6.7/7.4 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
@Ljc you need to charge your Libre. Look at the red battery symbol!


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 5.8 here...and a nice gentle drop overnight.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.6 for me. Best for a while


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me.

Looks like another scorching day!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 today after a hypo kind of night. I'll crack this control thing soon, I just know I will!


----------



## mikeyB

I’m with Flower. Dosing and timing of evening Levemir still not quite right. Woke with a 3.9 , after a slow overnight decline.

Never mind, I may get it spot on tonight. Don’t want to be in a dishevelled state for the haircut tomorrow.

Mind you, that’s why I want a haircut


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.6 today after a hypo kind of night. I'll crack this control thing soon, I just know I will!


Sorry about your hypo night Flower, hope things improve soon. If you think you can do it, you will do it x

WL


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 12:00 BS 10.0. Long lie in today! Went to bed on 6.3. Had my first paracetamol free day yesterday! Had to up the insulin a little bit, had some pain. & heat at times AND managed to keep all my readings in the green, within target ranges, all day!

I started today out of range but, I got up late so, I’m reasonably happy with that!

I got 2 letters yesterday. The first telling me that my diabetic screening on 26/06/18 has shown background diabetic retinopathy that doesn’t need any action! My BS has been high for most of this year after my hospital stay so, not really surprising but, still not nice to hear: adds extra incentive to keep my BS under control!

The second is an appointment for an xray of my spine that my GP arranged for 24/07/18. I WAS going to do Physio exercises once the heat & pain calms down to stop my muscles from getting too stiff before my Physio appointment. But, I’ll wait for the xray in case there’s any damage!

My after breakfast reading at 13:33 was back in range at 8.5, though & I hope the other readings for today will remain in range too!

Hope you all have a lazy, easy Sunday, I am! I’m watching episodes of the remade Battlestar Galactica on DVD!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Very late but woke to a 5.7. But after forgetting. To take my morning meds and not the best day for eating at my grandsons birthday party I think tomorrow may be higher


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning sorry had a busy weekend 4.3 this morning another week of figures this low and I’m going to drop down to 1 tablet 500mg Metformin a day.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning sorry had a busy weekend 4.3 this morning another week of figures this low and I’m going to drop down to 1 tablet 500mg Metformin a day.



Fantastic. You = inspiration!

6.5 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.3 on the libre with a a flatfish over night. Fingerprint 5.6 4.4 and 5.5 post cat feeding.
Let's see if that rain arrives. It would be a pleasant change.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 7.7 for me. Hi ho, hi ho, back to work we go.have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, bet you find your credit cards on your desk, @Carolg .


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here, bet you find your credit cards on your desk, @Carolg .


Good morning robin. Here is hoping I do. You know the one, cancel the cards then find them in a silly place.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.8 here...bleurrghf. I’m actually looking forward to my endo appt in September - I need some guidance!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today as I enter my last few weeks of being a TfL employee!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 8.8 after a Malted Milk too far to deal with a 3.5 before bed. Haven't had those biscuits for ages, yummy. 

Have a good week all.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Gentle, steady drizzle here with a uniform grey sky. A welcome change, back to proper food instead of all that salad stuff.

I had a beautiful straight line overnight, sloping gently down to 4.0 when I managed to get out of bed. No help from the liver this morning then.

That’s all I need on top of everything else. Liver failure


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning, 8.8 after a Malted Milk too far to deal with a 3.5 before bed. Haven't had those biscuits for ages, yummy.
> 
> Have a good week all.


Malted milk, my faves.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today as I enter my last few weeks of being a TfL employee!


It's going to feel strange Stitch! How many years have you been working there?


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> It's going to feel strange Stitch! How many years have you been working there?


Just over 20. I joined on the 5th January 1998.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me after the warmest night yet. Ok, enough now, this is England after all!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 after a bad day of eating yesterday, including sandwiches, cake and an ice cream.  Pleasantly surprised this morning, but was too afraid to take my levels during the day.


----------



## Lanny

09:30 BS 9.2 after going to bed on a 7.3. Slightly better than yesterday & only just within target ranges!

Apart from yesterday’s waking 10, all the other figures were lower & within targets! No heat at all & just an occasional ache in my left shoulder!

There’s light at the end of the tunnel as I recover from my neck injury!

It’s very cloudy here this morning but, not raining as yet. Good morning to you all at the start of a new week.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 09:30 BS 9.2 after going to bed on a 7.3. Slightly better than yesterday & only just within target ranges!
> 
> Apart from yesterday’s waking 10, all the other figures were lower & within targets! No heat at all & just an occasional ache in my left shoulder!
> 
> There’s light at the end of the tunnel as I recover from my neck injury!
> 
> It’s very cloudy here this morning but, not raining as yet. Good morning to you all at the start of a new week.


Great news @Lanny


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Northerner


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Very late but woke to a 5.7. But after forgetting. To take my morning meds and not the best day for eating at my grandsons birthday party I think tomorrow may be higher


That's a fantastic number Lorraine ~ drink plenty of water for the rest of the evening and you might be pleasantly surprised tomorrow ~ well I hope so x


----------



## Wirrallass

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning sorry had a busy weekend 4.3 this morning another week of figures this low and I’m going to drop down to 1 tablet 500mg Metformin a day.


And another low waking number Spirelite ~ I imagine you're feeling tops
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 after a bad day of eating yesterday, including sandwiches, cake and an ice cream.  Pleasantly surprised this morning, but was too afraid to take my levels during the day.


I posted a reply to your yesterdays before reading your today's. Numpty! 
Still, 6.5 today good number considering.....!
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today.


----------



## Edgar

Carolg said:


> Good morning 7.7 for me. Hi ho, hi ho, back to work we go.have a good day all


6.8 this morning for me,


----------



## Carolg

8.3 for me this morning


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.5 for me.  OK-ish, I guess ...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. Still no rain!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.9 here. Well, at least I don’t have to go to a theme park for a roller coaster ride.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.9, happy with that, have a good everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here. Still no rain!


The heavens opened here last night - so heavy it set off car alarms!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 3.9 here. Well, at least I don’t have to go to a theme park for a roller coaster ride.


You really do have some ups and downs don't you?  How do your waking levels compare to your bedtime levels, is there ANY correlation?


----------



## Spireite72

Good morning 4.7 a little sad today it’s my last rehab class. I’ve really enjoyed them and going to miss my nurses a lot. I’ve improved massively since my heart attack and feel fitter and stronger than I have in a long long time. On to new things and determination to keep up my new lifestyle keep improving and getting fitter.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny but atm lovely and cool E Kent. Their is a beautiful breeze off the North Sea 
I’ve not had a chance to read any posts yet , so I hope all is well with you all.
Woke earlier to 4.5 blood and 4.6 Libre   Seems I did a bit of hill climbing in the night but looks like my pancreas tried  to help out


----------



## Martin9

Morning all, it was a 5.4 this am..


----------



## Ljc

Spireite72 said:


> Good morning 4.7 a little sad today it’s my last rehab class. I’ve really enjoyed them and going to miss my nurses a lot. I’ve improved massively since my heart attack and feel fitter and stronger than I have in a long long time. On to new things and determination to keep up my new lifestyle keep improving and getting fitter.


 It is so good to hear you have improved massively


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone, slightly brighter day today after yesterday’s fairly heavy rain. Feels nice and fresh. Went to bed late last night, and spotted Mars shining low in the sky in the South. Mars is closer now than it usually is. You can spot it after midnight low in the southern sky, it looks like a bright star with a distinctly red tinge. You might think that’s boring, but it’s perfectly possible that a meteor strike on Mars chucked a lump of rock with the seeds of life that then struck the Earth to kick off life on Earth. A gift from a dying planet.

Anyway, enough of winding up creationists. I woke up with a precise 6.0

Happy planet spotting, gang


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

10:20 BS 8.2. Coming down again! Yay!

It’s a hazy day today & ai hope it’s nice where you are.

I was SO caught up watching BSG, Battlestar Galactica, yesterday that I fogot to post in the eating thread so, I’ll do that later!

Will have my breakfast dose now & then cook breakfast! Catch up later & then more episodes of BSG!

Good morning all!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, after a sweltering few days away staying with a friend and attending the Tewkesbury Medieval Festival. Even after her plying me with drink, a few boiled spuds and a portion of rice, my numbers were good, so I still put it down to the flamin' heat!

This morning a goodly 5.5


----------



## Amigo

A late 7.1 for me by which time my liver had sprung into action!

Massive and very impressive thunderstorm here last night which lit up the sky. Still very hot and humid overnight and I had permanent cramp!  Hoping for a cooler day.


----------



## Edgar

Carolg said:


> 8.3 for me this morning


6.3 for me this morning. Had a breakfast of spinach tomatoes and halloumi and a lunch of quinoa salad at Wetherspoons.  Two hours later it shows 11.3. Where am I going wrong. Very frustrating.


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3. Great day, broke the back of a monster job, now.....relax, easy days for a while


----------



## Brando77

Edgar said:


> 6.3 for me this morning. Had a breakfast of spinach tomatoes and halloumi and a lunch of quinoa salad at Wetherspoons.  Two hours later it shows 11.3. Where am I going wrong. Very frustrating.


Yep, it's a mystery sometimes. Just gotta keep soldiering and doing the right thing.


----------



## Robin

Edgar said:


> 6.3 for me this morning. Had a breakfast of spinach tomatoes and halloumi and a lunch of quinoa salad at Wetherspoons.  Two hours later it shows 11.3. Where am I going wrong. Very frustrating.


That is frustrating! There is rice in the quinoa salad, which might be getting into your blood quickly ( it's 40g carb altogether, if I've got the right dish, I googled it recently because I was going to a 'spoons) But what were you just before lunch? Before we assume it was the quinoa salad, if you'd risen to 8-9 by lunchtime for some reason, then a further rise to 11.3 for lunch isn't bad. If it's a dish you eat regularly, have you tried testing before and after, so you've got the full picture? Do you test before lunch regularly, so you know if you're usually within range before lunch? Sorry for all the questions, rather than solutions, but the more you know about your usual glucose patterns, the easier it is to spot trends.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 Libre, 7.5 blood today. Looks like being another hot one, sunshine blue skies  Libre site is itching - looks like I'm in for 14 days of it!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.0 for me. Can’t be bothered today, but better get a boogie on


----------



## Carolg

Think I forgot to say on Monday. Cards all safe in my piecey bag on my desk. All that stress for nowt. Silly numpty.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.1 on the libre and 4.9 post post cat(fingerprint 4.7). Quite a nice flat line overnight. @Northerner I hope the libre doesn't itch for the full fourteen days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today and just 12 actual working days left for me (I'm not counting weekends)!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. Back to finger jabbing, that was a quick two weeks of Libre, time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning - a 5.8 for me.

A miracle - I'm cured! (j/k)


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's a whopper today 10.8. 

My cgm sensor gave up 3 days early last night so I went to bed without it .i had a few extra carbs to see me through the night - that part worked too well! Insulin time


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a whopper today 10.8.
> 
> My cgm sensor gave up 3 days early last night so I went to bed without it .i had a few extra carbs to see me through the night - that part worked too well! Insulin time


Better safe than sorry with those carbs @Flower  Hope your new sensor goes the distance this time!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Better safe than sorry with those carbs @Flower  Hope your new sensor goes the distance this time!



It's the first sensor in about a year that has failed, they are usually so reliable  It's scary how much reliance I put on the cgm for getting me safely through the night when I don't have hypo awareness.

I hope your sensor stops itching and soon!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 Libre, 7.5 blood today. Looks like being another hot one, sunshine blue skies  Libre site is itching - looks like I'm in for 14 days of it!


I hope the itch settles settles down soon


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Think I forgot to say on Monday. Cards all safe in my piecey bag on my desk. All that stress for nowt. Silly numpty.


Phew. 
Glad you found them


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here. Back to finger jabbing, that was a quick two weeks of Libre, time flies when you're having fun!


The two weeks fly by don’t they. I’m sure time speeds up when I apply a new sensor


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  It's a whopper today 10.8.
> 
> My cgm sensor gave up 3 days early last night so I went to bed without it .i had a few extra carbs to see me through the night - that part worked too well! Insulin time



Ruddy h*** 
I agree with Northener, it’s better to be safe than sorry. I hope your new one lasts the distance.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone has a good day.
It was a cooler day yesterday , it looks like being the same today. I am so glad I live so close to the sea it really does help.
I woke to 5.4 meter and 4.7 Libre with a beautiful flatfish overnight ,  I am so pleased that I just have to show you

No hill climbing last night and I’m b@ck down to my usual insulin doses


----------



## Martin9

And it's a 5.4 for me this am(again) , have a good day all...!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope everyone has a good day.
> It was a cooler day yesterday , it looks like being the same today. I am so glad I live so close to the sea it really does help.
> I woke to 5.4 meter and 4.7 Libre with a beautiful flatfish overnight ,  I am so pleased that I just have to show you
> View attachment 9528
> No hill climbing last night and I’m b@ck down to my usual insulin doses


Fabulous flatfish!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for m this morning,  want to get it back down into the fives,  but I am struggling with this weather as I do not want to eat hot food, so have a salad and then spend the evening picking about food.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Pleasant morning here, bright but a bit cloudy. That’s me as well.

Horrible night. I think my basal needs have dropped significantly for some reason- might be due to unintended weight loss. Anyway, I woke in the middle of the night with a LO report - it had been that way for the previous two hours, according to the Libre. Corrected that with a Ryvita with a smear of jam and glug.of milk - mix of of fast and slow. Woke up with a score of 9.8. That’s a mix of me and liver, cos I didn’t wake up till 10.15.

Bloody DF. That’s what it must be, Northie not keeping DF under control  - I can see the A59 from my front balcony. I should have guessed no good would come of Northie coming to live by the Tyke end of that road.

I’m being plagued by WI as well - that’s the wheelchair imp. Got another deflated tyre. Anyway, Millercare should be along soon. I’ll get them to stuff tyre sealant in both. That should spoil WIs fun. 

I’m just glad I’m not a Buddhist, I’d be plagued by worries about my previous effort at living


----------



## Spireite72

4.7 for me today


----------



## Brando77

Stuck In The Tree 5.3, ahh, got up later, maybe that's why it was lower than normal. *Laughs at Dawn Phenomenon *


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 10:26 BS 7.8. Definitely going back down again!

Went to bed on a 6.4 at 23:39 after treating a hypo of 3.5 after Lunch, 18:43, with 2 scoops of ice cream! Yum! 20:30 BS 7.6. Have started reducing insulin today: basal & bolus! So, after breakfast was out of range 12:24 BS 9.8 but, only just & not bad!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 eyes-opening, 6.7 feet-hit-floor on Libre scan, 6.6 on fingerprick - DP in action!   Nice to see such close concordance between Libre scan and blood test - it was 1-2 mmol/l out initially, but seems to have settled down  Still itchy!


----------



## Carolg

7.5 for me,but out for tea so this is great


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 libre and 6.2 on the blood despite a bedtime woosh into double figures, which subsided into a flatfish at about 2am.
Good job I resisted the urge to correct.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 by the time my eyes were wide enough open to do a test. I miss just swiping my Libre two seconds after the alarm goes off. 
Talking of which, I ordered two new sensors yesterday morning. I had an email from Parcelforce, their new courier, later in the afternoon saying they are delivering them today! Obviously a new contract and they're trying to impress.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  6.2 for me no hypos/hypers/cramp/failed cannulas or sensors - in fact nothing to report  Unnerving in the world of D....where is she, who has seen the DF?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I hope you are all fine and dandy.   It’s another sunny  but pleasantly cooler day in E Kent, though I expect it will get hot later. 

Went to bed on 5.1 with a small snack to keep me safe, it seems that I shouldn’t have had that slice of bread and butter with a nice coffee as I woke to 8.4 @ 07 25,  7.6 on Libre. Had a  terrible bout of hill climbing 

Their is just no pleasing the DF boo hoo .


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today, so getting there.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! An OK-I-guess 6.3.

Why can't doctors just invent a pill to cure this thing & also everything else.  What do they do all day???


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning! An OK-I-guess 6.3.
> 
> Why can't doctors just invent a pill to cure this thing & also everything else.  What do they do all day???


 A cure is only 10 years away, we’ll thats what I was told back in 94/5


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ljc said:


> A cure is only 10 years away, we’ll thats what I was told back in 94/5



Well, they're obviously way behind schedule. Confiscate their stethoscopes & oral mints until they start doing better.


----------



## Brando77

Made in Heaven 6.7....ugh. 5am and its in the 6s....teach me to get up early for work.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me head-on-the-pillow, 6.3 feet-hit-the-floor  Lovely overnight flatfish


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.9 for me. What's up with that?

I'm going to assume it's because of the stench of somebody's KFC in the lift last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8/5.6 horizontal and 6.0/5.4 post cats and an overnight flat fish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, taken after I was shot out of bed by the phone ringing. Turned out to be BT text delivery system with a message from Parcel Farce saying my Libre sensors will arrive today. ( they didn't appear yesterday as promised in their email). Must remember to update my details on my Abbot account with my mobile number to avoid that again! DPD always used to email.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.0 here, taken after I was shot out of bed by the phone ringing. Turned out to be BT text delivery system with a message from Parcel Farce saying my Libre sensors will arrive today. ( they didn't appear yesterday as promised in their email). Must remember to update my details on my Abbot account with my mobile number to avoid that again! DPD always used to email.


Hope they turn up today, doesn't augur well for PF deliveries


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.3 today. I'll say it very quietly but I think my control may have popped home for a (short?) stay...shh!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day. I’ve no idea what it’s like outside as I haven’t opened    curtains yet, I only opened my peepers a  couple a minutes ago, I’d love to say it was because I was having a lovely lie in but I would be telling a whopper, it’s all due to 

 '
The cure  took a huge amount of carbs  , I’m now waiting for the paracetamol to kick in before I can struggle to the kettle for a restorative shot of pure caffeine lol. My waking number is as in pic


----------



## Emma Lowery

Morning all, just tested a 17.1!! The only thing I can think is that my insulin has got too hot and hasn't worked? I'm at work now so not sure whether to try a correction dose with my current insulin or if I just need to go home and start another pen? Any advice welcome


----------



## Emma Lowery

Also... my Lantus has an expiry date of July 2018 I took that as I could use it up til the end of the month but could it be that this isn't working?


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> Morning all, just tested a 17.1!! The only thing I can think is that my insulin has got too hot and hasn't worked? I'm at work now so not sure whether to try a correction dose with my current insulin or if I just need to go home and start another pen? Any advice welcome


Sorry to hear this, I hope you don’t feel too rough.  I can on,y say what I would do, I’d try a correction with current insulin and if that didn’t work I would go home to get a new pen.  

Unless a an actual expiry date is given I assume it’s the end of the month, how long has your Lantus been out of the fridge


----------



## Emma Lowery

Thank you, the Lantus was a new pen yesterday but the one I was using before it also had the same expiry date. Feeling OK just a bit on the sleepy side, should have really tested when I woke up this morning I just wasn't really with it


----------



## Ljc

Oops  I forgot to mention  , to do another test before correcting  just increase you had something sweet on your finger or it was a faulty strip


----------



## Emma Lowery

Thanks @Ljc I did check on the other hand and got a 15.6 so definitely still high, I've done a correction dose so will see what happens next! I always find a quick drop means a guaranteed headache for me so going to be a long day regardless


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Hope they turn up today, doesn't augur well for PF deliveries


I think it was Abbots fault, not PF, the status on the Parcel Force tracking yesterday suggested they'd had to query why they hadn't received it from Abbot when expected. I was always happy with DPD, we have a really good driver in this area, but I gather that's not the case everywhere.


----------



## mikeyB

I got my last delivery bang on time, no probs. I never use the website to order, by the way, I always phone.

To return to topic, good morning everyone, looks like a pleasant day ahead

I woke with 3.2, which is a bit of a disappointment. I’ll be making an appointment with the DSN, I can’t be doing with this lack of hypo awareness. Gimme technology.

Meanwhile, two buttery crumpets and an Americano will have to do


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, I have a 5.4 today. 

My numbers continue to be affected by the heat, as I've been mostly in the low to mid 5s for weeks, including during the day, with the occasional 4something and 6something, and a 7 (after oven chips ) - I almost wish for an HbA1c to enshrine these numbers!

It's the only good thing about this damn weather, as I'm longing for rain to clear the air and get back to a normal British summer


----------



## Robin

Pine Marten said:


> It's the only good thing about this damn weather, as I'm longing for rain to clear the air and get back to a normal British summer


You too, I keep pressing my nose to the window looking for black clouds.

Talking of looking out for things, my Libre sensors arrived, and within the original time frame communicated....notwithstanding that I had just received a second 'text' message putting it back by half an hour!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Talking of looking out for things, my Libre sensors arrived, and within the original time frame communicated....notwithstanding that I had just received a second 'text' message putting it back by half an hour!


Ah! Do they give you a time slot then? One that is more reasonable than 'between 7am and 8pm'?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Ah! Do they give you a time slot then? One that is more reasonable than 'between 7am and 8pm'?


Yes, they are obv improving! I got a crack of dawn text (delivered to my land line, must amend my details on my Abbot account and add my mobile. Never needed it in the past, DPD always email) saying delivery between 10 and 11, then at 10.10 I got another saying now between 10.29 and 11.29, then it arrived at 10.50!


----------



## Martin9

Morning all it was a 5.1 this am for me, have a good day all...!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Yes, they are obv improving! I got a crack of dawn text (delivered to my land line, must amend my details on my Abbot account and add my mobile. Never needed it in the past, DPD always email) saying delivery between 10 and 11, then at 10.10 I got another saying now between 10.29 and 11.29, then it arrived at 10.50!


Sadly, I can't receive a text because there is not enough space on Abbott's website for me to enter my phone number! (even without the leading zero)  I guess I'll have to order by phone and they can work out how to get my number into their system  Does sound a lot better than PF's past 'tracking' though


----------



## Pine Marten

We've just found our Lakeland parcel thoughtfully left in the recycling bin by Hermes...to be fair, they may have rung the doorbell but as we're both upstairs on the computers and have music on we may not have heard it. Just as well I checked my email - 'your parcel has been successfully delivered!'


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Sadly, I can't receive a text because there is not enough space on Abbott's website for me to enter my phone number! (even without the leading zero)  I guess I'll have to order by phone and they can work out how to get my number into their system  Does sound a lot better than PF's past 'tracking' though


They also sent me an email with a tracking number, so I could track it on their website.


----------



## mikeyB

I was given a PF tracking number for my new Wok from Procook. I’ve been checking it, but each time it says “Sorry, we do not recognise the number”. I was just checking it again when the doorbell rang, the cheery postman delivering the aforementioned wok. 

How did we cope before all this technology, waiting expectantly for our Charles Atlas “You too can have a body like mine” courses, or mum’s catalogue deliveries? 

I’m not at all sure that all this modernity is for the best. I rather liked “Delivery within 28 days”, it was more fun.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning, but I woke up with a pounding heart so that might have been the cause.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> How did we cope before all this technology, waiting expectantly for our Charles Atlas “You too can have a body like mine” courses, or mum’s catalogue deliveries?


We used to know when the GPO would turn up to deliver, and most likely knew the postie's name!  

When I was little I once found one of my Mum's magazines - there was a page listing all the advertisers, and you ticked a box if you wanted further information from them. Of course, I ticked all the boxes, folded up and stuck down the pre-paid page and posted it. For the next 3 months we got a constant stream of leaflets and samples through the door, plus quite a few salesmen calling  I think I must have been 7 at the time


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning, but I woke up with a pounding heart so that might have been the cause.


More exciting dreams, Lorraine?


----------



## Carolg

Forgot to post this morning. 7.1 for me so in right direction


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Woo-hoo! 5.4, lowest yet.

I'm putting it down to some combination of Metformin, diet, exercise & thinking goodly thoughts.


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Woo-hoo! 5.4, lowest yet.
> 
> I'm putting it down to some combination of Metformin, diet, exercise & thinking goodly thoughts.




Wow, you’re doing very well.  A smidgen less and you would have had your first house special 5.2.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.6 for me. Flatline from about 3am but before then all over the place probably due to a post meal hypo messing up my split bolus timings.

Off to Masham Steam Rally in a bit.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a sunny but chilly E Kent.
A not so good 6.9 meter  (Libre says 6.1), all due to over correcting another early morning hypo, that hypo hunger had me firmly in its grip. .  This morning I have reduced  my basal half a unit to 4.5 
Any bets on tonight’s results 
Hypo land.
Hill climbing.
Flatfish.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, but I had to treat a 3.4 at 4 am. Must have been caused by the rain. Yes, Rain! Not a lot, but the first for nearly six weeks!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.6, and travelling for work tomorrow to Switzerland, going to be hot there too. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Carolg

Grr. 12.3 this morning after crisps then toast and honey last night and a half glass of orange juice. Bread crisps and biscuits in house for grandson staying, so food control went out of the window. No one twisted my arm up my back Should have gone for the g and t as planned. Have a good day all


----------



## Martin9

It's a confusing 6.2 for me this am, not my usual low 5's at all, but just goes to show I'm Martin and I'm a diabetic, postponing breakfast till it behaves..


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Flatfish.


I'm being optimistic and backing the flatfish


----------



## Amigo

A ‘that’ll do fine’ 6.9 this morning.

Steady overnight so I’m happy with that


----------



## Brando77

Ugh...Made In Heaven 6.7. Whitstable Oyster Festival started....will I be having beer today? Answers on a postcard.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Typical Lancashire summer day. Grey, high cloud - good day for swing bowling, as the cricket commentators say. I have to get down into the the village today to get some cash. That means I have to trundle past the wine shop. Grrrr

Anyway, I woke with a score of 3.8, after a dead straight sloping line downwards, most of the night being below range. I’ve got an appointment with the DSN on August 3, so I’ll set out my battle plan for CGM with alarms. And reduce my evening Levemir yet again

I’ve only been doing this for 22 years, it takes a while to get things exactly right


----------



## Ljc

Brando77 said:


> Ugh...Made In Heaven 6.7. Whitstable Oyster Festival started....will I be having beer today? Answers on a postcard.


Oyster errr no thanks, 
Now Cockles so long as they have been properly cleaned  as I really don’t like eating sand.
And I’ll have a nice cold cider to wash the them  down .
Heaven


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.2 this am.  Not been on in a while as busy with life - struggling with mental/emotional/psychological aspects (and BG readings!!) of this bloody #T1D, Twitter, work, stress but then enjoying life with family, weather, thoughts of holidays, friends, etc. you know the positives have to win


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> You really do have some ups and downs don't you?  How do your waking levels compare to your bedtime levels, is there ANY correlation?


Sorry, Northerner. Been on the road. Arrived in (wet, wet, wet ) Northern Spain yesterday.

If I take a higher Tresiba dose, my overnight drop is much more than the recommended 1.7 (but my boluses are spot on). If I lower the Tresiba dose, my overnight drop is nearer 1.7 (but I really feel the loss of that 1 unit at meal-times). 

I need to stick to a routine and test, test, test...but life usually gets in the way.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.0 here, but I had to treat a 3.4 at 4 am. Must have been caused by the rain. Yes, Rain! Not a lot, but the first for nearly six weeks!


Are you in Spain by any chance? For the first time EVER I’m actually browner than most of my Spanish mates LOL.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.8 here.

There’s sunshine and blue skies...not for long I shouldn’t think.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . The sun is out in all its glory, no chill in the air here so its going to be a hot one. 
Woke up to 9.7  feeling a bit rough which normal for me when I reach the nines. Seems BG was climbing stairs while I slept. I’ll be glad when normal service is resumed

Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.3/5.2 for me.





Tap on the image to see the flatfish if it's not visible. Up loading a screenshot does not appear to have been entirely successful.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Off riding in a mo before it gets too hot and the horse flies wake up.
@khskel there's a message saying 'screenshot' in your post, but I get an error message when I click on it. (says I don't have permission to view) What am I missing?


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. Off riding in a mo before it gets too hot and the horse flies wake up.
> @khskel there's a message saying 'screenshot' in your post, but I get an error message when I click on it. (says I don't have permission to view) What am I missing?


Same message for me.


----------



## Carolg

8.7 for me. Off to Edinburgh later to see family. Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. Off riding in a mo before it gets too hot and the horse flies wake up.
> @khskel there's a message saying 'screenshot' in your post, but I get an error message when I click on it. (says I don't have permission to view) What am I missing?


Same here.


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. Off riding in a mo before it gets too hot and the horse flies wake up.
> @khskel there's a message saying 'screenshot' in your post, but I get an error message when I click on it. (says I don't have permission to view) What am I missing?


I think I fixed it. Shouldn't try to upload images when I'm half asleep.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> I think I fixed it. Shouldn't try to upload images when I'm half asleep.


Can now see most of the image on the screen,but not down as far as your flatfish line. Still won't let me view the whole lot, if I tap on it, it gives me the same error message. Your computer obviously wants a Sunday morning lie in!


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Can now see most of the image on the screen,but not down as far as your flatfish line. Still won't let me view the whole lot, if I tap on it, it gives me the same error message. Your computer obviously wants a Sunday morning lie in!


I give up! For now


----------



## Amigo

A ‘that won’t do’ 7.2!

Aren’t fish ‘n chips on the diabetic menu? 

Back to business...I have a Hba1c brewing!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Cloudy with a 10% chance of rain here in the Ribble Valley. Well, that’s a 90% chance that it won’t, so that’s ok with me. But not United Utilities, who are asking to tap into Windermere, I guess there are already pipes that can do that. So if you are having a day out by Windermere, don’t fall in, you might end up in Manchester.

Well, I woke up with 8.2. At least it was a straight line after an early morning hypo correction. That’s a touch of delayed gastric emptying playing around with control. Spinning plates - with a blindfold on. 

It must be really boring with only one pathology to play with


----------



## Flower

Morning all  I'll join you on the 6.1 step please Northerner. Looks a comfy place to hang out . 

Have a super Sunday everyone


----------



## Shiv Gaffney

7.6 here this am


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.3/5.2 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap on the image to see the flatfish if it's not visible. Up loading a screenshot does not appear to have been entirely successful.



That’s flatter than flat, wow.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> I give up! For now


Now it'll let me look at it! It was obviously hiding to prevent me having an attack of jealousy. That is a seriously impressive flatfish!


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Now it'll let me look at it! It was obviously hiding to prevent me having an attack of jealousy. That is a seriously impressive flatfish!


I've never seen one like it before. I guess my evening basal must be somewhere near


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I've never seen one like it before. I guess my evening basal must be somewhere near


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

@khskel. That is a seriously beautiful flatfish, I hope it’s the first of many .
I mustn’t be jealous, I mustn’t be jealous, I mustn’t be Jealous  

@Robin


Robin said:


> Now it'll let me look at it! It was obviously hiding to prevent me having an attack of jealousy. That is a seriously impressive flatfish!


I must say I agree with you.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  from another sunny day in E Kent.
This new sensor is settling in nicely 6.7–6.6 
Last nights little hill climbing effort had a nice flat top before it dropped and started playing at bouncy castles  I’ll be glad when this  Cellulitis concedes defeat.

Our first ever attempt at a wild flower patch turned out real well, we’ve had loads of different butterfly’s visiting ,  when the plants were small the tree sparrows were energetically jumping on some of them , possibly the field marigolds.  sadly no sign of bumble bees though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me after a flatishfish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a nice enough 5.4 to kickstart a new week.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, haven't been about much over the weekend as I was away camping at a mini charity car show. Anyway's, its back to normality (sort of) and back in the office for another week of doing nothing! Just this week and next week to do then I'll be a lady (I'll use the word very loosely) of leisure for a while. I never went to university so Im having my gap year now! Anyway, its a 10.1 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. What? Another week of sunshine and no rain forecast? Have we been transported to the Sahara?


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. What? Another week of sunshine and no rain forecast? Have we been transported to the Sahara?


As long as it doesn't rain when I go to Dorset next month!


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.5 here, and I'm finally getting over a cold .. I hope.


----------



## Ivostas66

7.6 average for the past 2 weeks. Prior to that and since my diagnosis in January, it was 6.4. Upped my Toujeo to compensate, but this morning it was 8.4! Annoyingly I have always loved hot weather, but it seems to be playing havoc with my levels - 20% of BG values are above compared to 8% prior to the heatwave.


----------



## Northerner

Matt J said:


> 7.6 average for the past 2 weeks. Prior to that and since my diagnosis in January, it was 6.4. Upped my Toujeo to compensate, but this morning it was 8.4! Annoyingly I have always loved hot weather, but it seems to be playing havoc with my levels - 20% of BG values are above compared to 8% prior to the heatwave.


Have you been less active Matt? This spate of constantly hot weather has made me very lethargic.


----------



## Bloden

Morning campers. 4.1 with a 3.6 kick in the tail 15 mins later. 

Something spent the night nibbling away at my leg, hip, face...it was the itchiness that kept me awake!...so we’re getting a mosquito net today. AND the sun’s come out with a vengeance. 

Enjoy your last week of doing nowt, @Stitch147.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, another hot, humid day here in the Metrolops, and a nice round 5.0 for me.


----------



## Ivostas66

Northerner said:


> Have you been less active Matt? This spate of constantly hot weather has made me very lethargic.


I was having the symptoms of hypo despite being 5 or above when I checked over the past fortnight. Consultant signed me off for the last week of work, so last week I was definitely less active. Had my first reading below 4 for three weeks yesterday. This morning I did a bit of work around the house and washed the car and had a reading of 3.2 afterwards. The heat seems to be making my insulin less effective according to the consultant and also making me feel very tired/ lethargic. Activity currently seems to be causing levels to drop quite swiftly. Add the 'honeymoon period' into the mix and there's never a dull moment!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  a 5.3 for me today, with a somewhat erratic flatfish that was burrowing under the sand a bit overnight  Sensor is reading low though, and yesterday it was annoyingly reporting lows that weren't really lows - possibly due to a little dehydration due to the weather?


----------



## Bloden

Goodly morning. 7.2 here.

Boy, do the mozzies love me! One of them snuck under the sheet and nibbled at my ear, so now I’ve got a lovely big purple ear thing going on. I’m gorgeous, me.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 8.1 for me. Rained hard during the night so fresher today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, last day in the office for this week (been put on garden leave!  Just have to pop in one day to sort paperwork and stuff). Anyway, an annoying 11.5 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Have a good day Stitch.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 an hour ago, when I was woken up early by the dustbin lorry. Dozed off again,  5.9 now, just for comparison.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.6 for me. Do diabetics in hot countries live in hypoland? 

Enjoy your gardening leave Stitch, remember your mug and hole punch when you leave


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.9/6.1 waking and 5.8/6.4 post cats. Can't claim a flatfish overnight unless you count the three hours plateaued at about 10 from midnight. Then a ski jump hill until 7. 
Anyway off to see the gastro consultant this morning for my regular how are you doing and see you in three months.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 4.9/6.1 waking and 5.8/6.4 post cats. Can't claim a flatfish overnight unless you count the three hours plateaued at about 10 from midnight. Then a ski jump hill until 7.
> Anyway off to see the gastro consultant this morning for my regular how are you doing and see you in three months.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope your appointment goes well 

I've got my first appointment with my new diabetes clinic today, so am hoping for a good, encouraging first encounter


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.2 here; not so bad.

@Flower: Re hot countries = hypoland. Dunno, but looking forward to finding out! (in Oz).

Depths of winter here.  Temp sometimes down to 10C; some days only 3 hrs of sunshine; rains often enough to wonder about buying an umbrella but then you forget ....


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I've got my first appointment with my new diabetes clinic today, so am hoping for a good, encouraging first encounter



I hope you have a positive encounter  with your new diabetes gang Northerner


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Ive already pilfered the stationary cupboard!



I was going to tell you to do just that Stitch but then I thought 'no way' would Stitch do something like that


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Hope your appointment goes well
> 
> I've got my first appointment with my new diabetes clinic today, so am hoping for a good, encouraging first encounter



Be gentle with them


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. Feels a bit fresher this morning - yesterday was horribly muggy.

I had some unaccustomed and unwelcome exercise yesterday - wheelchair tyre deflation after a trip down into the village, so I had to walk slowly round the shop, and stuff the machine into a taxi to get home. Then shove the machine along to the entrance of the apartments, into the lift then along the balcony to the the flat. I was knackered. If I was going on my own, I’d use the scooter, but it’s a bit rude racing ahead of Mrs B. Apparently.

Anyway, paying for that today. Woke with a score of 3.8, probably as a result of the efforts, and it took five minutes to get out of bed, which boosted me to 4.1, so it’s not all bad. It never is


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Hope your appointment goes well
> 
> I've got my first appointment with my new diabetes clinic today, so am hoping for a good, encouraging first encounter


Good luck. Fingers crossed that it's a good 'un


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> but it’s a bit rude racing ahead of Mrs B. Apparently.


Hehe! Many years ago my girlfriend decided she wanted to take up running and asked if I would go out with her, which I did. She then complained that, whilst she was pushing herself to the point of exhaustion I was just 'walking quickly' alongside her. Apparently, this was not the done thing


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, Boy was it hot yesterday looks like it’s going to be  the same today, luckily I have a salad in as it’s far to hot for us to have a hot dinner. 
Woke to 6.2 on meter and Libre .
Of to the Vampire again  today.  
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Emma Lowery

11.8 this morning, got stuck in traffic on the way home and missed the chemist to pick up my new lantus . Going to pick it up lunchtime today and give it a whirl tonight, fingers crossed for some better results tomorrow. Until then it seems to be more firefighting!


----------



## Ivostas66

5.4 this morning. Was woken around 2:30pm by our little angel who is struggling in the heat, I was saturated in sweat, slurring my words and shaking. Convinced I was having a hypo, but no a steady 5.0!


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a 4.8 this morning. Some friends came round last night, and we had only nibbles but a fair bit of gin , so that was a nice reading.

I wrung out a wet flannel, put it on my pillow and slept on it, which helped quite a lot with the humidity last night. Though I heard that a friend of ours slept under a wet towel to keep cool!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 and a flatfish for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.7 here  but an overnight drop of only 0.3 so at least I’m doing a tiny little something right!

Our mozzie net arrives tomorrow. I’m looking forward to a nibble-free night’s sleep.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A flatfish hypo all night according to the libre and 3.8 waking but a fingerprint house special. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Morning, a 6.9 for me after a sneaky 3.6 yesterday evening. Managed to get it up to 4.6 before sleeping so it’s ovviously risen on me early this morning


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> Morning, a 6.9 for me after a sneaky 3.6 yesterday evening. Managed to get it up to 4.6 before sleeping so it’s ovviously risen on me early this morning


Is this with the new lantus pen Emma?


----------



## Emma Lowery

I took my new pen last night and then realised I hadn’t tested so I did a test and got the 3.6. The lantus wouldn’t have had time to work that quickly so I don’t think it was to do with that


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.7 here - I'll take it.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Lovely fresh and sunny morning here, just for a change, but I think it’s sandbags at the ready for the weekend. Not for me, mind, unless the River Calder rises by 50m.

Well, I woke up with a B.G. of 7.2, a nice steady line since a bedtime 8.1. 

Right, that’s the straight line figured out, all I’ve got to do now is get it into range without going hypo in the night.

Piece of p***


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 for me today. Still no end in sight of the heat...tho a brief respite at the weekend is promised


----------



## Ljc

Good morning , the sun is out in all its glory just for a change .  My Libre did it’s best to give me a fright this morning. Woke up with a sudden urge for a wee , which oddly enough is one of my hypo symptoms, so before the mad dash  I zapped , it said 2.2  a few minute later  I jabbed and went phew, Libre was telling porkies
 
However my overnight graph was 

I want my flatfish back


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today after spending a night in the red according to the libre. Given that I don't use basal, I don't believe it and I'm not worried


----------



## Martin9

Snap @Northerner its a 5.4 for me too...


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.8 & all's well.

I hit 7.0 for my 14-day daily avg yesterday - now to keep it there ...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.0 for me.

OMG another grey day here...it’s meant to be nice on Sunday, ho hum.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7/5.3 for me.

Grrrrrr shower broken. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

6.6 for me this morning.have a nice day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 6.6 for me this morning.have a nice day everyone


That's a great number @Carolg!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Another day with my nose pressed to the weather forecast wondering if they'll take the promised showers out of the forecast by the time they're supposed to arrive...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. The Sun and heat was out with a vengeance yesterday,  looks like it’s going to be the same today.
Forgot to test when I woke up , did a bit off pottering around while it’s a bit cooler.
5.2/4.3
Spent some time in the red zone last night and had a few dips into it yesterday so am reducing basal yet  again , let’s see if 4.5 units sorts it.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm really self loathing this morning coz my meter churned out a round 8.0! I wonder why that is? Ho hum! Take care folks and have a peaceful day x
 
WL


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Another day with my nose pressed to the weather forecast wondering if they'll take the promised showers out of the forecast by the time they're supposed to arrive...


Send me some here please.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Another day with my nose pressed to the weather forecast wondering if they'll take the promised showers out of the forecast by the time they're supposed to arrive...


It's predicted to chuck it down (technical jargon) tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

Congrats on your  House Spesh @Ljc 
WL


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> It's predicted to chuck it down (technical jargon) tomorrow


In the north and east, apparently, then perhaps when you've finished watering your gardens with it, you'll send us a few spare drops if we're lucky!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> It's predicted to chuck it down (technical jargon) tomorrow


My washing is already on the line just in case!
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> My washing is already on the line just in case!
> WL


I put mine out yesterday and it was dry within an hour, including towels!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  7.0 after a 2 am 2.5 despite my pump suspending insulin for 2 hours in the early hours. I don't understand the hypos at 2am when I had no insulin being delivered , I don't want to start eating before bed as no doubt that would mess up some other results. 

I had new bright daylight energy saving spotlights put in my bathroom yesterday. Crikey they are bright! I'd adapted to managing in the gloom- It was a shock to see my face in the mirror this morning -time for a dimmer switch I think!


----------



## Brando77

Flower said:


> Good morning  7.0 after a 2 am 2.5 despite my pump suspending insulin for 2 hours in the early hours. I don't understand the hypos at 2am when I had no insulin being delivered , I don't want to start eating before bed as no doubt that would mess up some other results.
> 
> I had new bright daylight energy saving spotlights put in my bathroom yesterday. Crikey they are bright! I'd adapted to managing in the gloom- It was a shock to see my face in the mirror this morning -time for a dimmer switch I think!


You may have to suffer your brightly lit morning face. A lot of energy saving lighting is non - dimmable 
Trust me, I'm a sparky.


----------



## Brando77

Made in Heaven 6.7. Hmmm, beer till 1am? Yep, probably.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Another cloudless day as the clock ticks toward United Utilities emptying Windermere into their appallingly leaking pipes.

I’ve had a rotten night, probably due to excess walking and and an unlucky bolus.

I defrosted chilli con carne for dinner last evening, with a pitta bread, and bolused before eating. Went badly hypo half an hour after eating, corrected that, took my evening Lantus and went to bed early. During the night, my sluggish system dumped the aforementioned meal in to my digestive tubes, so I woke with 16.2 on the Libre.

Oh well, what the hell. Most times it works, sometime it doesn’t. My body is wildly inconsistent. I’m 7.8 at the moment, so thank goodness for insulin, and thank goodness I’m not T2. And thank goodness I’m not normal, because it makes life more of an adventure


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> That's a great number @Carolg!


Yes it is. I looked over my food diary and could see where I am doing not so good. This week has been tough as snacks in house for my house guest(grandson) and too easy to have a nibble


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Yes it is. I looked over my food diary and could see where I am doing not so good. This week has been tough as snacks in house for my house guest(grandson) and too easy to have a nibble


Thanks northie, also now a 5.9 , 2 hours after lunch. Get thee behind me biscuits and crisps


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Thanks northie, also now a 5.9 , 2 hours after lunch. Get thee behind me biscuits and crisps



They are good numbers 

I know what you mean  
I’m trying to lose some weight and  Dad needs to put some on so I’ve got him lots of nice goodies to snack on, their they are sitting in the cupboard and fridge calling out to me.
It just ain’t fair is it


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.2 on the libre but 5.4/5.5 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Ouch. 9.1 this morning following slice of toast and jam last night. Thought I had a good tea last night but salad had beetroot, small baby potato and added 2 oatcakes. Damage done. Won’t mention the last Jaffa cake in packed. Oops(at least it was only 1) 
Have a good day all and thank goodness it’s friday


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> They are good numbers
> 
> I know what you mean
> I’m trying to lose some weight and  Dad needs to put some on so I’ve got him lots of nice goodies to snack on, their they are sitting in the cupboard and fridge calling out to me.
> It just ain’t fair is it


It is a total scunner. My grandson is young, skinny and a walking carb pit. Maybe I shouldn’t have bought him the snacks but you know what it’s like


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today after a bit of a lie-in. Although I am sleeping, I think this breathing problem is reducing the quality of my sleep and I've been feeling very weary lately - hopefully will get it sorted with some proper treatment on Monday


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, for no particular reason. I shall crack and put on a Libre sensor soon.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> It is a total scunner. My grandson is young, skinny and a walking carb pit. Maybe I shouldn’t have bought him the snacks but you know what it’s like


It sure is. I succumbed yesterday


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Hope you all have a good day.
They say we’ve a chance of a thunderstorm here, tbh I think they are saying that just to cheer me up, I love thunderstorms and can’t cope with this heat.  What  is that wet stuff called you know, that stuff that comes down from the sky  .

Went to bed on 6.7 woke to 6.5/ 6.0 Libre 
However the Libre line and my body tells a different story, Reduced basal again took 4 units this morning. I bet I’ll just get this sussed and the weather will change


----------



## Amigo

A very impressive thunderstorm here presently with lots of lovely rain! 

A less impressive 7.1 for me but a right hot, clammy night! Had enough summer now thanks!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 6.3 here.

What I've learned: If I have a small glass of milk late in the evening I'll have FBG > 6 on waking.
My resolve: Screw you, big D. If my bod says it needs a small glass of milk, I'm doing it.


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, still hot hot hot in north London. But the heat's still strangely good for my numbers as this morning I had a lovely HS 5.2 

Hope these low readings continue when the weather finally turns normal again...!


----------



## Brando77

Straight On Through 8.2....straight on thru to what? Greggs in my dreams? Dang, mind, last night was a sweaty, airless, no sleep nightmare of epic proportions, is this why? Highest ever bg since 22.7 diagnosis *Eats ice cube cake*


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> Straight On Through 8.2....straight on thru to what? Greggs in my dreams? Dang, mind, last night was a sweaty, airless, no sleep nightmare of epic proportions, is this why? Highest ever bg since 22.7 diagnosis *Eats ice cube cake*


Yes, I think that's a fair assumption of the reasons for it  Hope you have had a better night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another very muggy night, despite lots of rain and an excess of clouds covering the Red Moon eclipse  4.9 and a flatfish dipping under the sand at points, according to the Libre, but no doubt reading lower than actual


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here!!! Overtreated a 2 am hypo, probably, or was it the strange noise that woke me at 5am? What was it? Rain!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.2/4.7 on first waking 5.1/5.0 post cat feeding a little while later.

@Northerner very similar to my overnights recently. I reckon the interstitial levels are quite low over night because the muscles aren't requiring much energy over night. My post cat readings tend to show a much closer correlation between libre and finger prick.

Have a good day everyone and enjoy the rain if you have any.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 to start the weekend.

Off to the garden for a celebratory rain dance 

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. We had rain overnight, but blue sky is reappearing. The rain was just normal rain rather than the promised torrents. Boo.

Anyway, kicking off the day with 6.2, and a nice straight line overnight, so intestinal system working normally. I’ll challenge it with Moussaka tonight. I’ll have to use minced lamb, as Tesco don’t sell minced goat, so apologies to Moussaka fundamentalists

Missed the blood moon, by the way, so the sheep I was going to sacrifice got off without a scratch.


----------



## Martin9

Morning all it was a 5.0 for me this am, have a good day all...


----------



## Wirrallass

7.1 for me today. Tho it's windy the sun is shining and there's enough blue sky amongst the clouds to make a sailors uniform as my late dad would say Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend doing what you enjoy most. Take care folks.
WL


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.1 here.

Eating at a pizza place for a niece's b'day tonight. Not confident about my reading tomorrow.


----------



## Carolg

7.9 for me this morning after a disturbed night of stress and worry, airless weather and heat. Rained all night

Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not read any posts yet.
Hope  you all have a nice day.  We had rain and a few claps of thunder last night.
It’s nice and fresh here now, sun is out with a lovely cooling breeze off the sea, it’s perfec .
Woke to 5.7.  It seems 4 units of basal is right.........for now


----------



## Brando77

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think that's a fair assumption of the reasons for it  Hope you have had a better night


Red Raw 6.4. My red raw eyes finally rested after a cool, long nights sleep. Yep, high bg musta been cos of the heat and dawn phenomenon.


----------



## Brando77

Danny La Rue 5.2....lowest waking ever *puts dress and makeup on in celebration*


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.5 this morning.

Lesson: Vodka trumps one slice of pizza, in the BG game.


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> Danny La Rue 5.2....lowest waking ever *puts dress and makeup on in celebration*


House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Wild and windy out there with much needed rain, so I shouldn't complain, but does it all have to fall just when I'm going riding?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today. It appears I have a head cold to go along with my newly-acquired asthma (or whatever it is).


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.2 for me despite a sudden rise to about 10 at midnight. Unusually for me post cat libre reading 5.7 lower than waking but pretty close to a fingerprint 6.0

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Brando77 said:


> Red Raw 6.4. My red raw eyes finally rested after a cool, long nights sleep. Yep, high bg musta been cos of the heat and dawn phenomenon.


Congrats on the HS.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today. It appears I have a head cold to go along with my newly-acquired asthma (or whatever it is).


Oops Asthma and a cold don’t make nice bedfellows.  I hope your cold clears up quickly and your BGs behave themselves.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from overcast but nicely cool (for me) E Kent . Hope you all h@ve a good day.
The wind got up here yesterday. I woke up to 7.3 finger , 6.8 Libre and a fence panel down, much better than roof tiles though .


----------



## Carolg

7.6 for me. Home alone so slept well.


----------



## New-journey

4.9 and loving the rain here, have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Bit breezy and grey here. It’s not proper windy, not like the 50-60 mph winds we used to get on the island. (Summer and winter). Brings back happy memories of lie ins - no ferries, no papers, no rush. And birds flying backwards.

Anyway, I woke with 6.7, which sounds fine, but that was a from a midnight correction catching up with food. Mind, ‘good control in the circumstances’ doesn’t cut any ice with the diabetes police, but I like it

Anyway, it’s Sunday, so time for some determined relaxation, watching men drive round and round. Turning road rage into a sport.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House Special!  Appointment today to find out if it's asthma that I've acquired, and hopefully get some treatment for it


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Good morning  House Special!  Appointment today to find out if it's asthma that I've acquired, and hopefully get some treatment for it
> 
> View attachment 9597



Good luck & congrats!

7.0 for me. Grumble, grumble.


----------



## Martin9

Good morning all, it's a 6.1 this am, although not exactly a fasting blood this am, woke up , felt hungry so scoffed a bag of mini cheddars and an actimel drink around 3.30am , so not surprising...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 waking and 4.9/5.1 post cat.
Blowing a bit outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Congrats on the HS, Northie. Hope the asthma appointment goes well.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  15.2 cannula had partly come out! Off to foot clinic running late,  legging it out of the door for bus.....


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 this morning, have been away for a week in Norfolk with very little internet access.  Started the week well, but soon went downhill with ice-cream and chips.  Only put on 1lb so quite pleased with that.  waking readings were between 6.2 and 7 being the highest, now got to get back to the normal way of eating and get some more of this weight off and numbers back in to the 5s.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  15.2 cannula had partly come out! Off to foot clinic running late,  legging it out of the door for bus.....


I hope it goes well and your numbers settle


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.8 this morning and a 15.4 after a bacon roll this morning. Had a bit of a shit weekend feeling quite low. Am planning on ordering a libre sensor when I get paid next week hoping to get some more control and a bit of motivation I guess


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, only just getting round to posting. It was a 9.3 for me today. Last few days left in the office this week then I will be a lady of leisure for a while.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> 4.9 and loving the rain here, have a good day everyone.


The same here too NJ...about to take Harry for a walk & will enjoy the rain...one of my favourite walks off to the post office to post my invoices which are finally done...the sooner they've gone...the sooner I get paid...the sooner we eat.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...another cool day here...little sleep I've been so busy recently...woke to a 6.7 doubtless brought on by the lack of sleep...what's interesting is approximately half an hour later I was back  down in the fives...there's no accounting for diabetes is there


----------



## Bubbsie

Flower said:


> Good morning  15.2 cannula had partly come out! Off to foot clinic running late,  legging it out of the door for bus.....


Ouch Flower...good luck at your appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.4 waking and 4.9/5.1 post cat.
> Blowing a bit outside.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope it's the wind that's blowing a bit khskel & not the cat.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.8 this morning and a 15.4 after a bacon roll this morning. Had a bit of a shit weekend feeling quite low. Am planning on ordering a libre sensor when I get paid next week hoping to get some more control and a bit of motivation I guess



Haven't had lunch yet as I haven't felt hungry. Am now at 7.0. Although my breakfast choice was not good I think maybe I need to look at taking my insulin a bit before I eat and see how that affects it.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Ok so no lunch but I'm now at 4.6 - the novorapid wouldn't still be working 7 hours later would it? Perhaps I need to look at the Lantus..


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor 5.4 at 6am. That's nice, low morning readings now it's cool.


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> Ok so no lunch but I'm now at 4.6 - the novorapid wouldn't still be working 7 hours later would it? Perhaps I need to look at the Lantus..


Novorapid lasts around 4 hrs 
 so it looks like the Lantus needs tweaking , I keep having to tweak my  insulatard.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a very tired Ljc .  Hope you all have a nice day.
I had one of them nights.
Looks like I need another half unit off basal, didn’t have any lunch and was firefighting  lows in the afternoon and during the night, so I’ll be trying 3.5  basal today.

 Can you see where I got fed up with it all and stuffed myself silly.


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7. Family lunch, Tapas, meat, fish, olives, cheese....yep, not much to miss there.....damn it, potata bravas, oh well, just a couple then.


----------



## Brando77

Ljc said:


> Good morning from a very tired Ljc .  Hope you all have a nice day.
> I had one of them nights.
> Looks like I need another half unit off basal, didn’t have any lunch and was firefighting  lows in the afternoon and during the night, so I’ll be trying 3.5  basal today.
> View attachment 9600
> Can you see where I got fed up with it all and stuffed myself silly can’t you


Ahhhh, Midnight feast. *childhood memories*


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 horizontal and 5.4/5.6 post cat. 
Definitely not an overnight flat fish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Cracked and put a Libre sensor on last night, some of my daytime readings have been a bit strange recently. Can't activate it yet because I left the reader downstairs (deliberately, so I wouldn't be tempted to do it before it's bedded in).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Well, the sun FINally showed up on Sunday...but we all agreed we were better off without it LOL cos it was so HOT. Cloudy again today, phew.


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.8 this morning, not terrible but not as good as I had it before. Keep plodding on!


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.2 here. Dum de dum de dum ....


----------



## Robin

A good start....


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 again for me this morning, hopefully will get these numbers back into the 5s.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Bright sunny day with a few white clouds hanging around, so that’ll mean showers later. At least the grass is green now.

I woke with a Libre reading of 4.2, which is fine by me. I was more concerned with standing upright, after a couple of very slow wobbly days. I think my brain has slipped down into my legs, they make things up as they go along. It reminds me of that old Billy Connolly routine about the drunk trying to get home, which always makes me laugh. 

I’m drinking a strong Americano to see if that can get the legs to focus on the job in hand.

Then a few drops of the magic oil...and buttery crumpets


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...as the temperature goes up so does my BG...woke to a 6.5 this morning...same yesterday 6.7 interestingly that came down nicely to an average of 5.2 for the day...am I waiting for rain again...yes I am


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.6 and my numbers are all over the place during the day, could do with a sensor again.
Have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Good morning, 5.6 and my numbers are all over the place during the day, could do with a sensor again.
> Have a good day all


Pretty much the same here NJ...every time the temperature goes up so does my BG...I still maintain a lower than average level throughout the day...can't wait for Autumn to arrive.


----------



## Bloden

Hi guys. 10.8 for me after a meal out last night.

We were out with two very handsome Scottish friends - my Spanish mate Fefa said “You don’t need to translate for me. I’m just happy ogling these two”.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.1 waking and 7.2/6.7 post cat.
Gradual rise overnight thanks to the precautionary protein bar at bedtime.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning everyone. 7.6 for me after sleeping from 8 pm with an hour up at 2 am for a drink. Have a good day all


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all, happy D-wrangling.  A simple 6.0 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 on the Libre half an hour ago, with an immediate upwards arrow just because I put my feet on the floor, 6.6 now.


----------



## Martin9

Morning to all, it's a 5.3 for me this am, have a good day all..!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a frustrating 10.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  3.9 today.

If it's Wednesdat it must be retina clinic time  today I'll endeavour not to walk into the grey sign post I tried to demolish last time I was at the eye hospital 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  3.9 today.
> 
> If it's Wednesdat it must be retina clinic time  today I'll endeavour not to walk into the grey sign post I tried to demolish last time I was at the eye hospital
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Yes, you be careful of that sign, it'll be lying in wait. They do that.

I'd forgotten it was the first of the month, I'm sure it's not a whole month since we had the last one.


----------



## Brando77

Bang On The Drum 7.1. Kinda high for me but 10hrs in the sun yesterday eating, drinking and turning into a lobster serves me right....damn, the bread and potato salad looked good....I refrained like the good little diabetic I am. Musta eaten the equivalent of 2lambs, 1/2 a cow and a coupla chickens though. *belch*


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning, woke up with a sore throat but that has gone off now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a didn't want to get out of bed 5.7 for me. 6.2/5.8 post cats.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day. 
6.2 / 5.8 Libre .  I am pleased  to say I received 3 sensors yesterday , I hated sailing so close to the wind with just 2.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Pleased to see my usual washing line trace on the Libre. ( well, a flatfish would be nicer, but that's never going to happen) I always think, when I'm between sensors, that my levels will suddenly take to doing something strange once I'm not keeping a strict eye on them.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an extremely frustration 12.3 for me today. I have no idea why!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, a 5 for me, have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3. Scorchio! I need a hat, have a head like a tomato.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 but that is what I get for eating ice-cream to sooth my sore throat, good news is that my sore throat has gone.  Really struggling in this weather not to eat ice-cream.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.6 for me followed by a 4.7/5.2 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, and a dip into the red overnight. That's what comes of experimenting with an extra half unit of basal overnight, should have left well alone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Bit of a grey day, but noisy. The gardeners are here, and currently strimming with a petrol strimmer. He has ear defenders. I haven’t, so my Americano on the balcony is not as peaceful as it might be.

I woke with a 4.8, which is a slow drift down from a bedtime 7.1. Not a straight line, though, oddly squiggly, though always in range. Still, it’s a new sensor. 

Anyway, I’m off to meet my old mate Steph, the diabetes nurse, who is an Antiguan always ready with a laugh and a smile, as was my other old Antiguan mate Sir Viv Richards. Must be all the sunshine they get that makes _us_ all miserable. That’s at 2.00 this afternoon. Double appointment, cos this is the first round of my effort at getting pump and CGM with alarms, as I’ve lost my sense of hyponess. I’ll let you know how I get on. I’ll also blag a cooking glucose meter for the aforementioned hypos, where St Libre is about as much use as a concrete life belt.

Have a good day, everyone - I’m going to


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent , we have had a smattering of rain here which is most unusual.  Even when we don’t have a heatwave, our tiddly bit of E Kent  is well known for its dryness, a mile away it can be pelting down or even flooded but here we have dry tootsies. 

Woke to      6.0 and 5.8 Libre . I did some hill climbing in the night but I don’t think it could be @anything to do with the 6 mint  crumbles that shoved themselves down my throat before I climbed into bed


----------



## mikeyB

You should keep those mint crumbles in a safe, Lin, they sneak up on you otherwise.


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5. That was a lowish number. Now I need a shower. Scorchio.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and welcome to the weekend.
5.7 for me and 5.9/5.4 post cats.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.8 here. Just you and me, Khskel? Everyone else having a lie in?


----------



## Carolg

Awake early for me. (6am) late posting 8.8 late tea and bowl of ice cream. Back to good food choices on Tuesday after visiting weekend and grandson gone home. That’s the plan anyway


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I’ve not read any posts yet , I will catch up later 
I hope you all have a good day. 
Woke earlier to 6.0 meter,  5.4 Libre with a good impression of a flatfish  .  Completed basal testing this morning, it looks like 3.5 units is fine—————— for now.
I am sooooo looking forward to brekkie.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1, a crumb away from that elusive House Spesh 

Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.3 here...oops! A rebound hyper, I never learn!

Well, I would’ve had a lie-in but a pesky crow at the window decided to be our alarm clock at 7am...caw caw, caw caw...until I shouted “go away!”


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. I woke with 6.8 this lovely morning.

Yesterday I went to the DSN, but alas Steph was on holiday in Croatia. Never mind, a good discussion was had, and I’m getting my consultant referral. I’ve also accrued a pending appointment for an eye check and the asthma clinic, so back to normal.

I also blagged a BG testing kit to supplement the Libre. The current flavour of the month is a Tee2 system, which I’ve never heard of, from Spirit Healthcare. I’ve never heard of them, either, but as all BG testing kits have to conform to a standard, I’m not bothered. I got a supply of strips as well. She asked if I needed any lancets, but I said as there were ten in the pack, I wouldn’t need any more till 2020.

By the way, my glucose level after waking drifted down. (DF is in town). Libre said 4.5, “glucose going down”. Tee2 said 4.4. No argument there, then, but Libre wins for the additional information.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Clocked in for the day at 5.9. 

Woke from a dream of fragrant freshly-baked crunchy-crust white continental bread & mangos. Got up & snarled at the cat, fed it some water and a piece of carrot.


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1. Ironically, reverse that number and it's the final score after Charlton beat Sunderland today.


----------



## mikeyB

So much for football forecasting.


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.8 this a.m. - good enough.

I've been trying to get a handle on the elusive DP.  After the 5.8 reading I took meds, took a shower, drank some water & generally pfaffed around for 90 min. At that point my read was 7.0, and down from that a bit later.  That seems to be pretty much the way it normally goes.

Not worth stressing about right now, I suppose.


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Am very happy with this


----------



## Flakie

Ljc said:


> View attachment 9617


Thank you for,this quote Lin. It reminded me that I have a completely free day today though I had a bad night thinking about a horrendously busy week ahead. I can just kick back now and make the most of it! 
I’m in east Kent as well and it looks like another hot one. Hope you enjoy it too. Not out of bed yet so no idea what my level is this morning but looking forward to my bacon and eggs on toast - a once a week treat!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Am very happy with this
> View attachment 9618



Excellent!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. Busy weekend so far helping at the brewery. Day out today with my other half. Anyway, it's a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 for me. It's going to be another hot day here.
Congratulations on your HS and flatfish, Lin!


----------



## Ljc

Flakie said:


> Thank you for,this quote Lin. It reminded me that I have a completely free day today though I had a bad night thinking about a horrendously busy week ahead. I can just kick back now and make the most of it!
> I’m in east Kent as well and it looks like another hot one. Hope you enjoy it too. Not out of bed yet so no idea what my level is this morning but looking forward to my bacon and eggs on toast - a once a week treat!


Waves hello . 
You’ve got me drooling now , I’ve got the makings in but  nowt I can do about it  as I’ve jabbed for my usual brekky.

Enjoy your free day I hope it sets you up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Martin9

Morning all it's a 5.3 for me this morning, hope you all having a good day !


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me followed by a 5.4/5.8 post cats.

Looks like I've got a shed to paint today.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.7 here...to bedtime snack or not to bedtime snack, that is the question. Looks like it was the second option after all.

Still stuck in the (sweltering) mist here. Can’t complain when the rest of Spain is enduring temps in the 40s.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.6 today. My control has gone into lets go hypo crazy mode, why? Answers on a postcard please...


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. I woke with a funny old 8.1. I say funny, because the Libre shows a wiggly line dipping in and out of range through the night. I had to laugh, because the black dot at the end made the line look like a demented sperm. How do you get wiggly lines? 

Anyway, all sorted out now, so another day of sport. Yesterday I took the mobility scooter down into the village, using pavement mode. Only got one “You got a licence for that?” comment, and that was said jokingly. Cars, and even buses stop to let me across roads. That happens in the wheelchair as well. Aren’t folks kind? It was great fun scattering tourists in the sun, specially outside the Wine Shop.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Am very happy with this
> View attachment 9618


Wow, look at that!  Congratulations!


----------



## Eddy Edson

A not-so-great 6.5 for me today.

Milk! (probably?)


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 7.0 here...ah, that’s better.

It took four of us to move the heaviest table in the universe onto the newly-laid patio yesterday, so it’s meals outside from now on. Hopefully the mist’ll clear and give us a glimpse of the lovely view.

Keep enjoying the weather!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps. 7.0 here...ah, that’s better.
> 
> It took four of us to move the heaviest table in the universe onto the newly-laid patio yesterday, so it’s meals outside from now on. Hopefully the mist’ll clear and give us a glimpse of the lovely view.
> 
> Keep enjoying the weather!


Today will be the sunniest day of the year, because I'm off to the eye hospital for evil drops and possibly scary injections   Wish me luck!

6.4 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. And today marks my 3rd diaversary.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Today will be the sunniest day of the year, because I'm off to the eye hospital for evil drops and possibly scary injections   Wish me luck!
> 
> 6.4 for me today.


Good luck. Hope it clouds over when you go for your appointment.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.6 for me today. And today marks my 3rd diaversary.


 
 Have a great day Stitch


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.5 with a a 4.7/5.2 post cat chaser. Weird overnight graph. Salmon making two attempts at the waterfall followed by a ski jump.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Another failed experiment with upping basal, I slid down a ski jump for the first half and crawled along the bottom just in the red from 3am. I must learn to leave well alone and live with my usual washing line.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Today will be the sunniest day of the year, because I'm off to the eye hospital for evil drops and possibly scary injections   Wish me luck!
> 
> 6.4 for me today.


I hope you don't need those scary injections and that heavy clouds appear just before you leave the hospital till you get home.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks , no change in the weather here.
5.9 meter  4.9 Libre with the best flatfish I’ve ever had.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.9 today .that'll do.



Northerner said:


> Today will be the sunniest day of the year, because I'm off to the eye hospital for evil drops and possibly scary injections   Wish me luck!



Best wishes Northerner for a good report with no further action needed . Do look out -as far as you're able with dilated pupils -for grey sign posts lurking on pavements.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Like Robin, I’ve been basal fiddling. Serious problem last night. Woke up for a comfort break at 6.30 - BG was LO. That’s 4 jelly baby territory, so when I woke up at 8.30 I was 5.2. Hooray.

I had been in the serious red for three hours, but hadn’t woken up. 

Can’t wait for that specialist appointment, should be interesting, if I’ve got enough brain cells left


----------



## Pine Marten

Northerner said:


> Today will be the sunniest day of the year, because I'm off to the eye hospital for evil drops and possibly scary injections   Wish me luck!
> 
> 6.4 for me today.


Eeek! Good luck, Northerner, fingers crossed!

A 5.8 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 for me after a weekend of terrible eating.  I need to draw a line under it and press the reset button.

Hope there is some cloud cover for you today Northerner after those eye drops.


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8. Sweaty humid no-sleep night....roll on cooling down.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks , no change in the weather here.
> 5.9 meter  4.9 Libre with the best flatfish I’ve ever had.


Good grief, Ljc. A flatter flatfish I ain’t never seen!


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!  7.2 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a HS on waking and 5.4/5.8 post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all a HS on waking and 5.4/5.8 post cat.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on your HS


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I hope all is well with you all.  looks like being another hot sunny day here in E Kent.  Woke to a horrid 8.3 on Libre,   not bodged my finger yet but its bound to be 1mmol higher.  Sadly my flatfish  became a leaping salmon around 03 00


----------



## Robin

Morning all, part two of the great basal experiment. Tried dropping the night time dose by half a unit ( from where I was originally, not from yesterday's experimental dose). Was 5.6 at 3.20am, 6.2 at 5.30am and 7.2 at 7.30am. I should definitely have left well alone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, part two of the great basal experiment. Tried dropping the night time dose by half a unit ( from where I was originally, not from yesterday's experimental dose). Was 5.6 at 3.20am, 6.2 at 5.30am and 7.2 at 7.30am. I should definitely have left well alone.



It makes you want to bang your head against a brick wall at times, doesn't it.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> It makes you want to bang your head against a brick wall at times, doesn't it.
> View attachment 9624


Thankyou, Lin. Trouble is, when I've got a Libre sensor on, I can't help tinkering! I love my washing line effect really!
Edit, I'm 9.6 now I've got out of bed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me this morning, so a step in the right direction.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang, and what a lovely morning it is. I’m sitting on the balcony with a double shot espresso, and an out of bed 6.5.

Mind you, that’s fairly steadily dropped to 3.7 (3.9 on the steam driven kit), so that will be the tail end of Humalog used to correct a late night hypo overcorrection. 

I knew this sort of thing would happen with the DF just a hop and a skip along the A59. Or is this just me being paranoid?

For sure, the dreaded Wheelchair Imp is still around. My mates at Millercare Mobilty came over yesterday morning to fix a puncture on my old electric wheelchair. The guy said he’d put tyre sealant in, do it shouldn’t happen again. Yesterday afternoon, went down into the village with Mrs B, in the wheelchair (she can’t keep up with the scooter). Got within 300 yards of home before that tyre started flopping round the wheel. Well, got out, and using it as a support, slowly shoved it all the way home. That probably accounts for the hypo, and why my legs are screaming this morning. 

I’ve phoned Millercare, who are probably getting suicidal. They still have my newer folding wheelchair. They’ve installed a new control unit, but that didn’t fix the problem. Motion Healthcare, who made it (in China, of course) aren’t returning calls. 

I’ve said this before, but it’s a good job I’m not a Buddhist, cos I’d be worried about what sort of evil sod I was last time around.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Equal PB at 5.4.  Late evening fruit/milk/whatever replaced by 2 x Scotch => does the trick!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Edgar

8.7 for me this morning and that's after pasta for lunch in Jamie's yesterday! and tonight we are going out for an Indian. Any suggestions what to eat?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from overcast E Kent , though it does look like the sun is trying to put in an appearance the clouds are winning atm.
It felt very stormy last night, still does a bit but sadly no storm or rain.
Before  bed I was 4.1 so had a slice of cheese and onion quiche , I’ve no idea how that got into the
fridge, well my BGs got the hump              literally and so did I when I saw the tr@ce this morning .
but it eventually settled down to a flatfish  and 4. 9

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Mike I hope someone sorts out that pesky wheelchair imp for you.


----------



## khskel

Edgar said:


> 8.7 for me this morning and that's after pasta for lunch in Jamie's yesterday! and tonight we are going out for an Indian. Any suggestions what to eat?


Tandoori and salad would be my choice.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7, 5.3/5.9 post cat

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

khskel said:


> Tandoori and salad would be my choice.



Ditto!


----------



## Martin9

Morning all. It's a 5.6 for me today, hope you all have a good day...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, much cooler feel to the weather this morning, still no rain since a week last Sunday though, and that was the first for over a month. Grass is still yellow and crispy, apart from the weeds which are green. Will just grow a nice green weed patch in future.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a long awaited double 5.2 House Spesh for me 

It's Wednesday so it must be retina clinic time... So soon!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a long awaited double 5.2 House Spesh for me
> View attachment 9635
> It's Wednesday so it must be retina clinic time... So soon!


Woohoo! Double load of congratulations!
Good luck at the clinic, watch out for aggressive road signs!


----------



## Grannylorraine

a whooping 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Pine Marten

A blessedly fresher and cooler morning, and a 5.3 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me this morning.


A sub-9!   Perhaps this not working lark is good for you!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a long awaited double 5.2 House Spesh for me
> View attachment 9635
> It's Wednesday so it must be retina clinic time... So soon!


Woohoo, impressive!  Hope  all goes well at the clinic


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. The clouds are gathering, so we expect some rain. Good

I woke with 5.2 this morning. That’s just a snapshot, of course, of another wiggly line. I’ve diagnosed that wiggly line - my sensor is on my right arm, and I now occasionally wake up from sleep on my right side, so it may just be pressure on the sensor. My other kit agrees with the score, though - 5.4.

I had a telephone consultation with Steph the DSN yesterday at 5.00pm. She’s asking the GP to refer for a pump, though she did say it was exceptionally difficult to get one in this area, let alone an alarmed system, so I don’t hold out much hope. It was a sight easier in Scotland. (No CCGs). Still not easy, mind. We'll see. It was good to talk to her again. 

Steph is married to a Polish surgeon, has been for years, so doubtless he’s on Maybot’s hit list.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone. The clouds are gathering, so we expect some rain. Good
> 
> I woke with 5.2 this morning. That’s just a snapshot, of course, of another wiggly line. I’ve diagnosed that wiggly line - my sensor is on my right arm, and I now occasionally wake up from sleep on my right side, so it may just be pressure on the sensor. My other kit agrees with the score, though - 5.4.
> 
> I had a telephone consultation with Steph the DSN yesterday at 5.00pm. She’s asking the GP to refer for a pump, though she did say it was exceptionally difficult to get one in this area, let alone an alarmed system, so I don’t hold out much hope. It was a sight easier in Scotland. (No CCGs). Still not easy, mind. We'll see. It was good to talk to her again.
> 
> Steph is married to a Polish surgeon, has been for years, so doubtless he’s on Maybot’s hit list.


Congrats on the HS Mike  Might it be possible to get a referral to a more pump-friendly clinic, or is that not practical? I know when I was in Southampton. which at one time simply didn't fund pumps at all, people got referrals to Bournemouth, which did.


----------



## mikeyB

I don’t know, to be honest. It’s the practicalities of easy longer distance travel, so unless Manchester is more pump friendly I’m a bit stuck.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> A sub-9!   Perhaps this not working lark is good for you!


I was thinking the same! Time will tell.


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.4 for me again - even without Scotch!

I suspect this is a case of absorbing second-hand control-excellence from Martin, via the Internet.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today. I think this is the first morning in weeks I haven't woken up wheezing and coughing - cooler weather and the asthma medication perhaps starting to kick in


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 and post cat 5.1/5.1

Restless night thinking about a bit of work that's not going very well. Not like me at all, normally good at leaving stuff like that in the office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.4 and post cat 5.1/5.1
> 
> Restless night thinking about a bit of work that's not going very well. Not like me at all, normally good at leaving stuff like that in the office.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope you can get that cracked today so you're not fretting about it  I went through a period where I was coming up with all sorts of amazing solutions and neat ideas during restless nights of half sleep, only to forget half of them and realise the other half were rubbish the following day


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, sunny with a few non threatening clouds. I’m counting the hours and minutes before the Test Match starts - if it does, that is -  the South East, where I believe London is located, might get heavy thunderstorms.

I woke after a disturbed night on 5.4. That was just the latest result of hypo correction from a 3.7 two hours previously.

I don’t know how things are down in Hampshire but up here since Northie moved back to organise the Yorkshire Devolution Party, my BG has been up and down like a bride’s nightie. I’m suffering from DF proximity.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I don’t know how things are down in Hampshire but up here since Northie moved back to organise the Yorkshire Devolution Party, my BG has been up and down like a bride’s nightie. I’m suffering from DF proximity.


Well, as you realised in another post, the DF is omnipresent, or at least hovering in the vicinity of any diabetic - none of us are safe from her influence  She's actually (in her physical, not astral form) somewhere in Dorset currently


----------



## Carolg

9.6 for me this morning, after 2 small slices of wholemeal toast and jam and glass of milk before bed. Back to being on track today and waiting for appointment for HbA1c. Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.

Thought we had a leaky roof last night - it was chucking it down - but hubby had left a skylight open. Phew!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Actually had a brief shower of rain here yesterday. Not enough to bring relief to the poor parched garden. Just enough to evaporate leaving everything with a fine coating of red Saharan dust.


----------



## mikeyB

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.6 here.
> 
> Thought we had a leaky roof last night - it was chucking it down - but hubby had left a skylight open. Phew!



Not trying to escape, was he? Better get some ankle chains


----------



## Bloden

mikeyB said:


> Not trying to escape, was he? Better get some ankle chains


If he’d gone outside, he’d have been washed away.


----------



## Martin9

Morning all it was a 5.8 this am, hope all have a good day..!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.3 today - and some light rain...hooray! I hope it continues all day


----------



## Brando77

Turn the screw 6.2. Turn the tap more like it....the heavens are gonna open. Cool weather....me like!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. The sub 9 must have been a one off yesterday!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.3


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all a 5.3 for me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me today, but have some sort of virus as feel really aching, dizzy mussy headache, blocked nose and ears, probably accounts for the slightly higher readings over the last couple of days, but I need to get rid of this asap as new grandchild was due yesterday, so could arrive any day now and want to be able to go and visit but will have to wait for this virus to go, plus working double shifts Monday and Tuesday so need to feel better for those long days.  Hey ho hopefully I get rid of it soon.


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.5 today, third day straight of 5.4-5.5.

I think the DF is lulling me into a false sense of security.

Alternatively, as part of fumbling efforts to get a handle on this diet malarky, I figured out I've often only been eating ~1,200 cal per day recently => not the plan.


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line 5.9. Isn't it nice to work and not turn into a puddle. Love this cooler weather.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woke to 7.8 and the strange sound of rain against the window


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 11.7 here...my fault, had one of those extended hypos and overdid the snack...looks like I’ll never learn!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 and 5.0/5.4 post cats who had to have their fleecy blanket last night because they were feeling the cold!

Have a good day everyone. 

Now must find my brolly.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Numbers gone up this morning. 12.2 but know the reason. Early meal, hard day of work mentally, not eating or drinking enough. Really tired and got the total munchies. Up twice to loo so total wake up call. Made appointment for bloods on 15th then diabetes review the next week. Been keeping a food diary, although getting more of a trial to do this especially nights like last night

Have a good day all


----------



## Edgar

6.8 this morning and 2kgs lighter than yesterday! Way hay!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. What is this strange rain thing you speak of?


----------



## Emma Lowery

Night 1 of the libre. Nowhere near to a flat reading.. I'm all over the place! Hoping (praying) that this will help me start to get things more even


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all. Good steady rain this morning. Another day of this, and everyone will be complaining about what a rotten summer this is. 

Anyway, further to the basal experimentation, I woke with 3.7, but that’s easy to put right with an Americano and a couple of custard creams.

Busy day today- the new cleaner arrives at 12, and around 1 the bathroom fitter arrives to fully convert the bathroom into disability heaven, and I should be getting my Blackburn Rovers season ticket sorted when the Rovers’ disability officer gives me a call. It’s in the blood - I’ve been going to the Rovers since I was 8, through thick or thin, whether scrapping to escape the old third division, or winning the Premiership. It’s never boring, for sure


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> Night 1 of the libre. Nowhere near to a flat reading.. I'm all over the place! Hoping (praying) that this will help me start to get things more even


.
Now you can see what’s going on  you’ll be able to make informed decisions, after gathering @ couple of weeks info  it may help your nurse/team help you if they see it too.

Edited to say, many of us are having problems with our BGs atm , it’s down to the weather.  I’ve greatly reduced my basal , now it seems I need to adjust the amount and when I take my bolus. So things may improve a bit  for you when the weather gets back to normal


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. The central heating came on early this morning . It drizzled for hours yesterday , I hope it bucks up the plants two Hypericum’s look as though they are losing the will o live and they are tough beasties.
Went to bead on 7.3 meter which I woke up on too, Libre didn’t agree though it said 5.9


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 this morning, but cold is in full swing now.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.7 this morning, but cold is in full swing now.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. The central heating came on early this morning . It drizzled for hours yesterday , I hope it bucks up the plants two Hypericum’s look as though they are losing the will o live and they are tough beasties.
> Went to bead on 7.3 meter which I woke up on too, Libre didn’t agree though it said 5.9


We've got proper rain! I had to dig out my waterproof and dust off the brolly to venture out to the shops! It's been raining for about an hour, and looks set in for the morning at least. May be too late for our blackberry though, unless you like small dry seedy ones.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.7 this morning, but cold is in full swing now.


Hope you are feeling better very soon Lorraine


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today, a tad high although I was 7.9 before bed - too low for correction.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.5 here.

It’s full-blown fiesta-time here in Asturias. Our local town is full of families out for a good time and there’s a different fiesta ev night to keep ev1 happy. Tonight it’s Noite Celta - you pay for your plot, set up your BBQ and coolbox full of beers and enjoy!


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2. Not bad after a coupla late night beers. Suns out and festivities at Harbour Day in Whitstable, gonna be good. Relax kids, forget your pancreas for a while if you can


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.0 for me 5.7/5.4 post cat.

Sun shining. Looks like there's hope for the washing we left out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, that glass of red wine on a Friday night is still keeping Saturday's Dawn Phenom away.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. Another sunny morning - the only clouds are from the contrails caused by burnt jet fuel. Filthy polluters, I’ve counted 8 all emanating from Manchester airport, all markers of greenhouse gases. The day after 9/11 when all flights were banned in the US, many Americans saw a clear blue sky for the first time in their lives. Makes you think. 

Or at least it should

I woke on 5.3, a slow decline through the night, ready to gloat after the demolition of the Indian cricket team by the great Jimmy Anderson, the world’s best swing bowler. 107 all out in 35 overs.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent, I’ve not tested the temperature yet because I’ve not had to top up the bird bath as we’ve had lots of rain,  we’ll actually it’s an old sandwich tin that I no longer use, the birds don’t seem to mind though .

Woke to 6.6   5.6 Libre, the trace looks like I’ve been practicing arch building lol.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> We've got proper rain! I had to dig out my waterproof and dust off the brolly to venture out to the shops! It's been raining for about an hour, and looks set in for the morning at least. May be too late for our blackberry though, unless you like small dry seedy ones.


We had proper downpours yesterday, short bouts but brutal with lots of puddling on roads. It’s quite calm and dry this morning. 9.6 for me this morning, but plans to do large housework then walk to shops. Have a good day all


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.3 for me. Work harder, pancreas! 

Coldest day of this year - 12C, scattered freezing rain, a smattering of hail, it almost snowed, UV warning "from 12.20pm to 12.30pm" => not enough exercise ...


----------



## Carolg

Can’t believe this, I know it’s not morning number, but gone from 9.6 this morning to 5.6 before tea. All to do with sensible lunch, no snacking, housework and a walk to shops. It’s easier for numbers being on the rise, but heartening to see the drop. HbA1c in two weeks then review at start of September, so fingers, toes all crossed


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Can’t believe this, I know it’s not morning number, but gone from 9.6 this morning to 5.6 before tea. All to do with sensible lunch, no snacking, housework and a walk to shops. It’s easier for numbers being on the rise, but heartening to see the drop. HbA1c in two weeks then review at start of September, so fingers, toes all crossed


Looking promising Carol


----------



## Paul Gibbins

4.7 on wake-up. 5.9 now.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Looking promising Carol


It’s a hit or miss, if I keep a grip of diet levels are coming down, but it’s hard as others say. Being on three meds, still I feel really restricted and sometimes say “sod it” today has been a good day and planning on a good night. What’s the song “one day at a time”


----------



## Paul Gibbins

Carolg said:


> It’s a hit or miss, if I keep a grip of diet levels are coming down, but it’s hard as others say. Being on three meds, still I feel really restricted and sometimes say “sod it” today has been a good day and planning on a good night. What’s the song “one day at a time”


Looks like you're doing well!


----------



## Carolg

Paul Gibbins said:


> Looks like you're doing well!


Thanks Paul. I was doing not bad, but fell off wagon when had a visitor, so temptation was in front of my nose. Getting back to focusing a bit more. Can but try


----------



## Eddy Edson

Mr Pancreas delivered a 5.8 today. Pat on whatever a pancreas has by way of a head.

(I'm trying to remember where a line from the 80's came from: "The pancreas is evil & must be punished." Was it the name of a band? Google doesn't help.)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me on a wet and dull Sunday morning


----------



## Brando77

Was She Worth It 5.6. Damn Seagulls fighting woke me....oh well, at least they gave me a coupla hrs more weekend. Cheers you noisy buggers.


----------



## Ljc

Morning.  It’s rather overcast , I’m not going out till the streets are aired, the birdies are just going to have to wait for their bath to be cleaned  out and topped up , it usually has 1/2 inch of mud etc in it by the end of the week. 
 6.2 meter 5.7 Libre graph shows a long slow decline dipping its toes briefly into the red before climbing slowly back up.


----------



## Bloden

Eddy Edson said:


> (I'm trying to remember where a line from the 80's came from: "The pancreas is evil & must be punished." Was it the name of a band? Google doesn't help.)


Wasn’t it the liver that had to be punished (by alcohol if I remember rightly)? Beavis and Butthead?

Morning all. 7.9 here.

Hell of a meat-fest last night, but it’s what the Asturians do best: BBQ’d ribs, ribs and more ribs, oh, and the odd chunk of chorizo thrown in for good measure.  Doesn’t mean I’m not hungry this morning tho.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 followed by a 5.1/5.3 post cat.

Very grey out there. Nevermind at least the grass has started to look green again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, with the washing line dipping into the red in the night. Looks like it's about to rain here. Oh goody, a wet riding lesson.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a great big 12.2 for me. Is this my pasta turning up from Friday evening? 

Pouring down here and I think it's heading  your way Robin! 

Have a pleasant Sunday everyone


----------



## Paul Gibbins

Woke up to 7.3 which then increased to 8.2 without eating.  What's going on?
Chucking it down with rain here.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Paul Gibbins said:


> Woke up to 7.3 which then increased to 8.2 without eating.  What's going on?
> Chucking it down with rain here.



That would be the annoying "Dawn Phenomenon".  https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143


----------



## Eddy Edson

Bloden said:


> Wasn’t it the liver that had to be punished (by alcohol if I remember rightly)? Beavis and Butthead?



Yep, that must be it.


----------



## KARNAK

A 6.3 for me on a very rainy Sunday. Last day of the Paignton Regatta, Elvis is on at 1pm hope weather clears by then.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I slept for 10 hours last night, probably because of two shopping trips out on the scooter. Because the wheelchair is out of action, I have to walk from the apartment to the scooter storage, and walk back, after a fashion, using two sticks and stopping occasionally to admire the view.

Oh, well, it’ll all come right in the end. It always does

Anyway, woke this morning on 5.5. I’ll be having a wee break from the Libre later this week, I was a bit late ordering. Remind my poor soft fingers I’ve got diabetes.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Morning all, been helping my OH with a painting job and was at the office he's painting until really late. Reading before bed at 3am was 5.8 and when I woke Bout 10 also 5.8. Really chuffed with this line feel like I'm actually getting somewhere. Oh and my reader is now about 0.4 out from my finger prick


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> Morning all, been helping my OH with a painting job and was at the office he's painting until really late. Reading before bed at 3am was 5.8 and when I woke Bout 10 also 5.8. Really chuffed with this line feel like I'm actually getting somewhere. Oh and my reader is now about 0.4 out from my finger prick


That's excellent Emma! Really encouraging!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Woke to a 6.3 this morning. Woopee do


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> Morning all, been helping my OH with a painting job and was at the office he's painting until really late. Reading before bed at 3am was 5.8 and when I woke Bout 10 also 5.8. Really chuffed with this line feel like I'm actually getting somewhere. Oh and my reader is now about 0.4 out from my finger prick


That’s great news and I see a couple of attemps of a flatfish on your graph (a flat line)


----------



## Flower

Emma Lowery said:


> Morning all, been helping my OH with a painting job and was at the office he's painting until really late. Reading before bed at 3am was 5.8 and when I woke Bout 10 also 5.8. Really chuffed with this line feel like I'm actually getting somewhere. Oh and my reader is now about 0.4 out from my finger prick



That's great to see Emma, stability through the night ticks off a lot of hours of good control  Great to see your sensor is in tune with your bg too


----------



## Paul Gibbins

Eddy Edson said:


> That would be the annoying "Dawn Phenomenon".  https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143


Thanks for this Eddy. Found it moat useful.  After breakfast BG went up more but has now levelled at 6.6 which is the process the article describes.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Paul Gibbins said:


> Thanks for this Eddy. Found it moat useful.  After breakfast BG went up more but has now levelled at 6.6 which is the process the article describes.



Personally, I've decided to just live with it for the moment. None of the recommendations I've read seem to do me any good & the effect for me isn't that huge in the larger scheme of things - maybe a 1.5 mmol elevation for a few hours.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me this morning after a very restless night and totally losing the plot yesterday and eating anything and everything I could lay my hands on regardless of carb and sugar content.  Anyway after being woken up at 3.15am by a phone call, I am very happy to announce I have a new granddaughter born at 1.19am this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 for me this morning after a very restless night and totally losing the plot yesterday and eating anything and everything I could lay my hands on regardless of carb and sugar content.  Anyway after being woken up at 3.15am by a phone call, I am very happy to announce I have a new granddaughter born at 1.19am this morning.


Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Brando77

Paul Gibbins said:


> Woke up to 7.3 which then increased to 8.2 without eating.  What's going on?
> Chucking it down with rain here.


Happens to me, as soon as you move around in the morning it goes up. Some people test while still in bed, seems to be the lowest reading. My readings are high in the morning, it's either Dawn Phenomenon or the Hamburglar stuffed a coupla Big Macs down my neck while I was sleeping....I'm going for the former.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, that’s lovely, @Grannylorraine. Congrats!


----------



## Ljc

@Grannylorraine , Congratulations.


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line 5.9. A cool lovely Monday raring to go to work....ugh....who am I kidding? *cries*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today. Very dull, almost dark, here today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 with a 5.2/5.8 post cats.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Perfect weather for garden (more like jungle) clearing here - dull, nippy and dry. Watch out brambles and gorse, here I come!


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 for me this morning after a very restless night and totally losing the plot yesterday and eating anything and everything I could lay my hands on regardless of carb and sugar content.  Anyway after being woken up at 3.15am by a phone call, I am very happy to announce I have a new granddaughter born at 1.19am this morning.


Congratulations


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.3 for me, and a grey day. 4 days to go the holiday, so got my to do list done for work


----------



## Paul Gibbins

6.5 this morning. A dull Welsh Monday. Out for lunch later - watch those carbs!


----------



## Robin

3.9 here! was LO when I first woke up, but worked out I'd been lying on the sensor. I suspect it hasn't fully recovered yet.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 6.1 to kick off anew week  

Lovely news @Grannylorraine, congratulations all round  

Off to discuss future of leg this morning and get a new cast. Beam me up!  Bets are now open on how long after getting to clinic before some jester asks me if my parachute didn't open ... calm thoughts


----------



## Ruby/London

Good luck flower x


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all, 6.1 to kick off anew week
> 
> Lovely news @Grannylorraine, congratulations all round
> 
> Off to discuss future of leg this morning and get a new cast. Beam me up!  Bets are now open on how long after getting to clinic before some jester asks me if my parachute didn't open ... calm thoughts


Good luck at your appointment @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Hope you all hav3 a good day


----------



## Ljc

Oops I’ve just realised it’s monday lol.


----------



## Ljc

@Flower . Good luck for your appointment


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all. DF has been hanging around methinks.

Woke up at 6.30 when I was told I was LO. Three JBs. Woke again at 7.50, 6.2 - job done. By the time I’d got out of bed and started moving around, I was back to 3.8. That’s on a reduced basal insulin dose.

I’ve discovered the negative dawn phenomenon, where’s my Nobel prize??


----------



## KARNAK

Tested 11.30pm 7.1 at 08:00 5.3 at 10:00 5.8. Time for a few carbs me thinks.


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations @Grannylorraine wonderful.  Good luck for today @Flower thinking of you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.6 today, but I did have a celebratory couple of cherry scones with Jam and cream with my coffee while out baby clothes shopping. Pressed the reset button this morning, as have put back on a little of the weight I lost, so need to get that off again.


----------



## Emma Lowery

3.9 this morning, sensor says I was low for a big part of the night. Had a little trip to a&e today as I've been getting terrible headaches with blurred vision. They think I'm getting migraines caused by hypos . Came home, fell asleep and woke to a 2.6. No idea what on earth is going on with me!


----------



## grovesy

Emma Lowery said:


> 3.9 this morning, sensor says I was low for a big part of the night. Had a little trip to a&e today as I've been getting terrible headaches with blurred vision. They think I'm getting migraines caused by hypos . Came home, fell asleep and woke to a 2.6. No idea what on earth is going on with me!


When I was Gliclazide I had few migraines with hypos, I only really knew as I took my bloods whilst having the symptoms. I was also surprised as at the time I had breakfast in a cafe less than 2 hours previous.


----------



## Emma Lowery

I wasn't too surprised at the hypo this morning as I was low last night and should really have corrected more. Today though the hospital gave me a horrible white bread cheese sandwich, I took insulin appropriately went home and fell asleep. Woke up low and have no idea why. I then went into eat everything mode! Had 4 chocolate truffles, a pasty and a cheese sandwich and took no insulin - I'm now at about 9 which is crazy i would usually be through the high teens


----------



## Brando77

grovesy said:


> When I was Gliclazide I had few migraines with hypos, I only really knew as I took my bloods whilst having the symptoms. I was also surprised as at the time I had breakfast in a cafe less than 2 hours previous.


Doc took me off Gliclazide coupla weeks ago, just on the 1000mgs Metformin now. So much better, no more lows.


----------



## grovesy

Brando77 said:


> Doc took me off Gliclazide coupla weeks ago, just on the 1000mgs Metformin now. So much better, no more lows.


I have been off Glicliazide about 2 years, because of hypos, and realised after being off for a few weeks how much better I felt. I was on slow release ones, still felt effect quickly.


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor 5.4. Keep safe people it's a jungle out there...I miss 'Hill Street Blues'


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> I wasn't too surprised at the hypo this morning as I was low last night and should really have corrected more. Today though the hospital gave me a horrible white bread cheese sandwich, I took insulin appropriately went home and fell asleep. Woke up low and have no idea why. I then went into eat everything mode! Had 4 chocolate truffles, a pasty and a cheese sandwich and took no insulin - I'm now at about 9 which is crazy i would usually be through the high teens


@Emma Lowery . Ah that hypo hunger , once it takes hold it’s almost impossible to control. 
I’m guessing here but it’s possible your insulin needs have reduced.


----------



## Ljc

Got it right this time lol.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Woke to a runny nose,  feeling a bit off and 6.1 . Yesterday my Novorapid  needs suddenly increased  so I knew something was up .  It would be lovely if my early warning system  could just give me a hint as to what it might be, but I guess I’m asking too much lol.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a libreless 6.1 for me and 6.2 postcat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Drizzling and chilly, but we’ve been promised 2 days of ‘scorchio’ - somewhere in between’d be perfect!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 again for me today. I seem to be waking a bit higher these days, I wonder if it's got anything to do with the asthma inhaler I've started using, since it is a steroid?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Libre sensor about to end, that was a quick two weeks!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Libre sensor about to end, that was a quick two weeks!


They do go quickly, don't they? Although, I've still got a purple blotch 'reminder' of where my last one finished a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Bloden on the 7.3 step, but finally starting to feel better after this cold and a much better day food wise.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Was a 9.3 this morning, I'm a little wary after my hypos yesterday and the migraine still seems to be lingering so I don't want them to go too much lower at the moment


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 again for me today. I seem to be waking a bit higher these days, I wonder if it's got anything to do with the asthma inhaler I've started using, since it is a steroid?


Yes. Next question? 

Happens to me, too.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Yes. Next question?
> 
> Happens to me, too.


What a pain!  I hope this doesn't lead to me needing a basal insulin


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning inmates. Nice grey Lancashire sky. Proper cricket season weather.

Slept 9 hours last night after my shopping expedition on my steroid inflated scooter. I parked up outside Spar, and a lady in a much smaller scooter parked up just ahead. “Aren’t scooters wonderful” she said, as she hurried round to hold the door open for me. “Aye, it beats walking, for sure” said I. 

She’d finished her shopping before I turned the corner at the end of the first aisle.

I woke with 5.1, which is quite an achievement after having a few chips with my no bun beef burger last evening. And a Tunnocks Teacake afterwards. I like a bolus challenge, it’s all part of the fun.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw 6.4...just like my eyes at 5am.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 5.5 for me.  

Then a bit later, the wicked DP takes over & up to 7.0.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Aching from head to toe after all the bramble and gorse clearing I’ve been doing, but I’m really enjoying myself! It exercises my destructive side, tee hee.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a post cat only 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.6 this morning after wee bar of chilli moser Roth last night. Will put it behind me and hide till holiday. 2 days to work


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 on the stabby stabby machine.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day. Heavy cloud here in E Kent, where has has summer gone I’ve just got used to it and now it’s fled .

Woke to  6.8 Libre is only 0.2 less .  I still have a drippy nose it very inconvenient at times ,   I still need more insulin but I seem to be holding the cold off


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 on the stabby stabby machine.


Ouch .How long will you be torturing your fingers for .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone.

I waked up with 4.7, though that’s after a couple of JBs when I discovered a 3.4 for the 6.30 wee.  Another unit drop for the Levemir this evening then. I wonder if my insulin needs are dropping because of the muscle wasting in the legs. Can’t think of any other reason, but that’s diabetes innit?

That’s why I didn’t wear shorts in the hot weather - my legs don’t match. And I didn’t want to look like what we used to call thin girls when I was a lad - sex on a stick. 

Maybe that’s a delusion too far...


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.6 this morning.  Very high.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, a 5.3 a chip too far for an HS.



Robin said:


> the stabby stabby machine.



Crikey Robin I can't cope with all this medical, technical terminology.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Ouch .How long will you be torturing your fingers for .


Not long, thank goodness, we're off on a walking holiday soon and I shall put a sensor on so I can compare the peaks on that with the peaks we're walking through.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Crikey Robin I can't cope with all this medical, technical terminology.


Daughter christened it when I was first diagnosed. You're probably picturing small cute child. 'fraid not, she was 15 at the time!


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.0 then DP => 6.8.

I wonder what'd happen if I slept all day? Maybe time for the Libre plunge.


----------



## Brando77

Tweak Of The Thumb 5.1....lowest EVER...woke 3/4hrs before alarm, Seagulls clog dancing on the roof, well, nice to have a hobby I suppose.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today, nice to be out of the 7s for a change


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
Can somebody please catch lock up that bl**** DF please. I’ve just had to have a very pre brekkie yucky appetiser of full fat Coke  followed by some apple juice, I now  feel tom @nd dick.

After a bag of wotsits at the 4.3  I was supprised to find I was 9.5.  Went to bed

And woke to this


I’m well up into the 4s now  with a slanted up arrow.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

I hope things level off @Ljc 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Today’s pruning victim is a giant fig tree invading the public right of way below the house...can’t wait!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.
> Can somebody please catch lock up that bl**** DF please. I’ve just had to have a very pre brekkie yucky appetiser of full fat Coke  followed by some apple juice, I now  feel tom @nd dick.
> 
> After a bag of wotsits at the 4.3  I was supprised to find I was 9.5.  Went to bed
> View attachment 9680
> And woke to this
> View attachment 9682
> 
> I’m well up into the 4s now  with a slanted up arrow.


Ack! What a rollercoaster!  Hope things settle for you now Lin {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Last work day before holiday break.
8.4 but not bad after small bread toast and pate last night as disruptedmeal. Have a good day all and keep well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. The DF brought me all @Ljc 's blood glucose.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here. The DF brought me all @Ljc 's blood glucose.


That’s a good thought Robin. Someone I know who has diabetes as well has a lot of weight to lose(although done well) she often commentsthat we could have shared the weight I have lost . Good thinking


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all, a 4.3 for me. Washing is all in as it`s raining tumble dryer will be on overtime, have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9 for me today. Not been about much lately as I've been busy, this not working for a living is hard work! Anyway, new libre sensor on today as I've got a busy time ahead. Camping at the brewery this weekend, it will literally be a p*** up in a brewery! Then next Tuesday we head southward for a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair. Can't wait.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9 for me today. Not been about much lately as I've been busy, this not working for a living is hard work! Anyway, new libre sensor on today as I've got a busy time ahead. Camping at the brewery this weekend, it will literally be a p*** up in a brewery! Then next Tuesday we head southward for a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair. Can't wait.


Hope the weather is good and you have a great time at the Fair!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9 for me today. Not been about much lately as I've been busy, this not working for a living is hard work! Anyway, new libre sensor on today as I've got a busy time ahead. Camping at the brewery this weekend, it will literally be a p*** up in a brewery! Then next Tuesday we head southward for a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair. Can't wait.


Sounds great.
TBH I have no idea how I managed to fit work in now.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone  6.8 for me.

I had the Pyjama Fairy attack me last night. The button on the trousers pinged off. Oh well, it’s cooler with nothing on. I’m not searching for replacements in the dark.

It’s a lovely morning here. I’m temporarily Libreless. I’d almost forgotten what a tedious ritual finger testing is. For sure, my fingers have  When the new sensors arrive, I’ll leap on the box and tear at it like a thirsty man in the desert tearing the plastic off a four pack of litre bottles of IrnBru

Have a good day folks


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9 for me today. Not been about much lately as I've been busy, this not working for a living is hard work! Anyway, new libre sensor on today as I've got a busy time ahead. Camping at the brewery this weekend, it will literally be a p*** up in a brewery! Then next Tuesday we head southward for a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair. Can't wait.


This not working sounds busy but fun.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me today, still feel like I got a cold and hayfever combined, but allergy tablets are not doing anything, plus I am eating for England at the moment,  aaahhhhhhhhhhh need to get my head back into the right place.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.9 => 6.8 with DP. S'OK.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me. Treacle tart experiment seems to have gone ok although what a graph on the libre would have looked like................

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Having a day off the Triffids today - some of those brambles are like trees!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Won't be about much for the next 10 days as I'll be having fun down in dorset. Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Won't be about much for the next 10 days as I'll be having fun down in dorset. Hope you all have a good week.


Have a great time Stitch!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, overtreated a gardening hypo before bed, Now it's rained, everything's growing like stink, so I'm busy chopping it down.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here, overtreated a gardening hypo before bed, Now it's rained, everything's growing like stink, so I'm busy chopping it down.


I know, I'm going to have to get out there soon, the grass has turned green and is growing again  Well, I say 'grass', it appears to be mostly clover


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I know, I'm going to have to get out there soon, the grass has turned green and is growing again  Well, I say 'grass', it appears to be mostly clover


 Bees like clover, just tell everyone you've got an Eco-lawn.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Really chuffed as I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of this. I've found that if i eat my daily bacon roll reallyyyyyyy slowly my blood sugars tend to be able to cope . 6.4 for me this morning, I'll take that. 

Got an appointment with a new DSN today, fingers crossed its a productive one


----------



## Emma Lowery

Forgot to attach my picture


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 after a really bad day and had a melt down.  My son was really good and helped me through it,  but I am going to confess I have been really bad with ice-cream for a couple of months now,  I can only go a couple of days and then the craving is so bad I give in.  But after speaking to my son last night who was wonderful with me, I know I have to be strong, I am diabetic and have to change my lifestyle on summer days as well.  If I really want to start reducing my medication I have to get back to where I was a couple of months ago with clean eating and exercise.  Sorry for the essay everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning everyone

I woke on 8.2 this morning. Not enough evening Levemir then. Whoops. I’m not bothered, it’s no big deal in the great scheme of things. I just wish I knew what happened overnight, but the sensors should arrive tomorrow.  I woke up dripping with sweat. Bloody menopause.  Still, saves me going out in the rain to get wet 

Every cloud...


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.3 for me this morning after a holiday long lie. Just picked gooseberries and first 4 apples from tree, so stewing them to freeze to day with yogurt or something.


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t you retire soon, Carol? The best thing about retirement is getting up early and watching all the daft buggers setting off for work. While you sit in your PJs with a mug of Scottish Blend and a Tunnocks Teacake.


----------



## Carolg

Huh mike. 2 years. 2 months and 14 days to go before that glorious day. I have the wheely trolley picked out. And looking forward to it desperately lol


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 after a really bad day and had a melt down.  My son was really good and helped me through it,  but I am going to confess I have been really bad with ice-cream for a couple of months now,  I can only go a couple of days and then the craving is so bad I give in.  But after speaking to my son last night who was wonderful with me, I know I have to be strong, I am diabetic and have to change my lifestyle on summer days as well.  If I really want to start reducing my medication I have to get back to where I was a couple of months ago with clean eating and exercise.  Sorry for the essay everyone.


You can do it Lorraine!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> You can do it Lorraine!


Thank you.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Folks, I know it`s a bit late but a 6.8 for me this morning. Spent all morning up the hospital halving my feet checked, a few issues but nothing I can`t handle.


----------



## mikeyB

Shouldn’t that be nothing you can’t footle, Karnak?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Whoa - 4.6! 

Thanks to 4 early-evening glasses of sauv blanc, no doubt.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. A glass (just the one, but it was a large one) of Sauvignon Blanc did the trick for me too,


----------



## Bloden

Morning good people. 7.6 here.

Sunshine  after 2 grey days! Best get my bramble-clearing in early before it gets too hot. 
Enjoy your weekends, ev1.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Northerner 5.8 for me too. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Paul Gibbins

Went for my HBa1c result yesterday - 46.  I'm well pleased.


----------



## Brando77

Paul Gibbins said:


> Went for my HBa1c result yesterday - 46.  I'm well pleased.


Well done. Big drop from last one?


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw 6.4....no red raw skin from the sun, loving this weather. Enjoy the weekend, put your D worries on hold


----------



## Northerner

Paul Gibbins said:


> Went for my HBa1c result yesterday - 46.  I'm well pleased.


Doing well, Paul, that's a great result!


----------



## KARNAK

Well a 3.2 this morning, didn`t feel hypo so took some jb anyway. Only up to 4.8 at the moment even after breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Well a 3.2 this morning, didn`t feel hypo so took some jb anyway. Only up to 4.8 at the moment even after breakfast.


Time to adjust the Insulatard dose, perhaps? Hope things settle for you soon and you don't run out of jelly babies!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Had a bit of a lie in this morning, and I’m now set for a day of test cricket, interrupted by a family lunch at the restaurant up the road. This would normally be on Sunday, but Burnley are playing Watford, so son-in-law, who wasn’t brought up properly, will be going to Turf Moor. 

I woke with a score of 4.2. I’ll be glad when the new sensors arrive, then I’ll know whether scores like that are on the rise or on the fall. Anyway, to allow room for lunch, brekkie was just a mug of PG Extra Strong and a couple of biccies. Plus two Tramadol and three drops of CBD - when I woke up my left leg was locked by muscle spasm, and it took a few minutes to straighten it out.  I can move now, without doing that old man style grunt


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Time to adjust the Insulatard dose, perhaps? Hope things settle for you soon and you don't run out of jelly babies!


Yeah I think you are right, plenty of jb and glucose tablets. Really need to go on MDI.


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.3 today, rebounding from yesterday's alcohol-enhanced 4.6.

Taking a break from testing for a week or so, see how I do flying blind.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from an overcast and chilly  E Kent. 
6.7 today.


----------



## Ljc

Paul Gibbins said:


> Went for my HBa1c result yesterday - 46.  I'm well pleased.


That’s a great result.  You must be so chuffed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today - looking dull and damp outside, might read a book today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here, overtreated a 4am hypo. Had the journey from hell yesterday, 3 hour delay at the airport, then the minibus broke down on the way to the resort and we spent an hour admiring the scenery on the hard shoulder, and getting to know the family we'd already been muttering darkly with at the airport as we got yet another 'more news in half an hour' message. Needless to say, BG levels throughout the day yesterday were in the stratosphere.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.3 here, overtreated a 4am hypo. Had the journey from hell yesterday, 3 hour delay at the airport, then the minibus broke down on the way to the resort and we spent an hour admiring the scenery on the hard shoulder, and getting to know the family we'd already been muttering darkly with at the airport as we got yet another 'more news in half an hour' message. Needless to say, BG levels throughout the day yesterday were in the stratosphere.


 Sorry to hear you had such a horrible journey, I hope things move decisively in the 'wonderful experience' direction from now on in!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a horrible journey, I hope things move decisively in the 'wonderful experience' direction from now on in!


it's not raining, I can see a mountain from my bedroom window, I'm sorted.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

Great result @Paul Gibbins!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. 

Advanced cat wrangling on the cards this morning. Got to get them into their carrier to get them to the vets for vaccination boosters.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.4 for me.
> 
> Advanced cat wrangling on the cards this morning. Got to get them into their carrier to get them to the vets for vaccination boosters.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good luck with that!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all, afraid it was a 13.1 today two hours later 11.8. Going to be a fasting day today only had water so far, have injected 46 units will recheck every hour and take appropriate action as needed. Hope you all enjoy your day. By the way congratulations to Paul on a great result. .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke on 5.4 for a comfort break at 5.30. As this was just a snapshot with the cheapo Tee2 (which doesn’t have a backlit screen ) I left that alone. Woke at 9.10 with a BG of 3.4. In the normal run of things that 5.4 might well have been accompanied by a downward arrow. All will be sorted tomorrow.

Anyway, I have an agonising decision to make. Watch the test match, or premier league footie? I know it’s not a life or death decision, it’s more important than that


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Woke up with a lovely house special 5.2 this morning


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 after a really bad day and had a melt down.  My son was really good and helped me through it,  but I am going to confess I have been really bad with ice-cream for a couple of months now,  I can only go a couple of days and then the craving is so bad I give in.  But after speaking to my son last night who was wonderful with me, I know I have to be strong, I am diabetic and have to change my lifestyle on summer days as well.  If I really want to start reducing my medication I have to get back to where I was a couple of months ago with clean eating and exercise.  Sorry for the essay everyone.



Have you tried the low carb, low calorie Oppo Lorraine? The salted caramel is delicious and doesn’t affect my bg’s at all. I get it at Asda.


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.3 for me this morning. Finally plucked up the courage to take my new injection last night (trulicity). It's a once a week injection and I've heard horror stories about the side effects so a bit nervous BUT I've woken up feeling fine so far.. not tried to eat yet today mind


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 6.3 for me this morning. Finally plucked up the courage to take my new injection last night (trulicity). It's a once a week injection and I've heard horror stories about the side effects so a bit nervous BUT I've woken up feeling fine so far.. not tried to eat yet today mind


I hope it works out OK for you Emma


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Woke up with a lovely house special 5.2 this morning


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## mikeyB

Emma Lowery said:


> 6.3 for me this morning. Finally plucked up the courage to take my new injection last night (trulicity). It's a once a week injection and I've heard horror stories about the side effects so a bit nervous BUT I've woken up feeling fine so far.. not tried to eat yet today mind


Side effects aren’t compulsory, Emma. Best of luck!


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.8 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.7

Where do the weekends go?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.7 here. Curry sometimes has a BG-raising effect on me...should’ve had a correction dose.

Another week of garden clearing ahead...yippee!


----------



## Carolg

Grrr. Awake early when on holiday. 9.7 for me.Going to force myself out of bed to go for a birthday card then out to Nando’s for lunch- never been before, so an adventure. Then Dobbies for whatever and avoid scone.



Can’t believe it, looked at Nando’s menu which gives you nutritional advice. Maybe chicken salad the best option


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.7 here. Curry sometimes has a BG-raising effect on me...should’ve had a correction dose.
> 
> Another week of garden clearing ahead...yippee!


I’ve looked at garden, growled at weeds, and picked up my book and/or knotting instead


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
5.3 for me today.
My insulin needs are going back up so it looks like Autumn/winter is on its way, well I hope it’s that and not the other reason.


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.9 for me this morning. This new injection is definitely lowering my insulin requirements. Took my usual for dinner and was down to 4.5 before bed. Had a little ice cream which kept me boosted for the night. Side effects do seem to have come into effect this morning, terrible heartburn and some nausea. Will just have to see how the rest of the week plans out! As this is only half dosage I think I need some time to adjust before thinking about any increase.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Brando77

Bang The Drum 7.1 at 5am....need to get up later, seems to be lower, but work calls. Damn livelihood getting in the way of low readings pfffft.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a 6.4 for me, have a good day all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning after a bad night of feeling sick, being clammy and a pounding heart beat.  Oh well feel better this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 this morning after a bad night of feeling sick, being clammy and a pounding heart beat.  Oh well feel better this morning.


Sorry to hear you had a rough night Lorraine  Glad you are feeling a bit better now


----------



## Edgar

Before breakfast this morning it was 7.7 and I had a tomato and a few pieces of tinned mackerel, a glass of tomato juice as always and two hours later it was 10.6! I just don't undersatnd these figures!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all

I woke with 10.2. Dunno why, I was 6.8 for the early morning wee. Will now, though, because I was woken by the delivery of three new sensors. 

I’m off for my retinal screening today in an hour or so.  It’s a lovely cloudy day for that, for a change

This is the situation where the text size adjustment on the Kindle comes into its own. I’ll know when my eyes are ready when I reach one sentence per page


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning all
> 
> I woke with 10.2. Dunno why, I was 6.8 for the early morning wee. Will now, though, because I was woken by the delivery of three new sensors.
> 
> I’m off for my retinal screening today in an hour or so.  It’s a lovely cloudy day for that, for a change
> 
> This is the situation where the text size adjustment on the Kindle comes into its own. I’ll know when my eyes are ready when I reach one sentence per page


Good luck Mike


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Morning all
> 
> I woke with 10.2. Dunno why, I was 6.8 for the early morning wee. Will now, though, because I was woken by the delivery of three new sensors.
> 
> I’m off for my retinal screening today in an hour or so.  It’s a lovely cloudy day for that, for a change
> 
> This is the situation where the text size adjustment on the Kindle comes into its own. I’ll know when my eyes are ready when I reach one sentence per page


Luck!


----------



## mikeyB

Just got back from the eye exam. He said everything looked perfectly normal, but I’d get formal confirmation of that shortly.

22 years and still no complications. Must be doing something right, though that hasn’t stopped me getting all sorts of other problems.

Sometimes you just can’t win


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Just got back from the eye exam. He said everything looked perfectly normal, but I’d get formal confirmation of that shortly.
> 
> 22 years and still no complications. Must be doing something right, though that hasn’t stopped me getting all sorts of other problems.
> 
> Sometimes you just can’t win


Excellent


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Just got back from the eye exam. He said everything looked perfectly normal, but I’d get formal confirmation of that shortly.
> 
> 22 years and still no complications. Must be doing something right, though that hasn’t stopped me getting all sorts of other problems.
> 
> Sometimes you just can’t win


That’s good news


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.4 

Woke to find a message on my phone to say I've been asked to perform at a small Deathrock/Darkwave festival in Germany next year. Happy!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

What’s your stage name, @khskel? Are you famous?


----------



## AJLang

After a string of good numbers I was 9.0 this morning - but not surprising as I panicked and turned off my extended bolus when I was 5.0 at midnight, I should have just gone with the flow


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!
> 
> View attachment 9712


Thank you Alan


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.9 for me this morning, this injection is really quite incredible. My novorapid has reduced by about 50% and I have never seen my levels so stable. If it weren't for the constant heartburn/reflux it would be perfect!


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.1 here.
> 
> What’s your stage name, @khskel? Are you famous?


Famous would be stretching a point  somewhat. A moderate sized fish in a small, not often visited pond might be more accurate. For my sins my stage name is Karlheinz. Formerly of the band Skeletal Family, hence khskel!


----------



## mikeyB

Admit it, kshkel, you’re an ageing goth. Touring with the Sisters of Mercy 23 years ago is the giveaway. Mind you, your former band must be the only goth band to emerge from Keighley


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, another grey day in Lancashireland.

I’m suffering from walking too much yesterday. I was reckoning on a short walk from the taxi to the eye clinic, working from past experience, but I was stunned by the emergence of a spanking shiny new Clitheroe Community Hospital. Of course, Outpatients B was the last thing on the corridor apart from the cafe, so I reached it eventually on two sticks. And back again. Went home completely knackered. 

As a consequence, my body was slowed down. This is a long explanation of why last nights curry didn’t appear in my lower digestive system till the middle of the night, causing BG chaos. 

Anyway, woke with 6.2, which was a snapshot of an overcorrection. So BG has been up and down like a yo yo. It’ll take me all day to get this under control. Who cares, it’s just one day 

I think the new hospital was part paid for by the construction company who are building executive homes on the land of the old hospital, so the rich people’s kids can get to the Grammar School 300 yards down the road, without bothering to fire up the Range Rover.  

Have a good day, folks


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all, a 4.7 for me. Great comments this morning, I have to say MikeyB, the humour In your sarcasm is brilliant . Take care all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me, but still feeling really tired and depressed today.  Need to get my mojo back.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 for me, but still feeling really tired and depressed today.  Need to get my mojo back.


Aw, Lorraine, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down, anything we can do to help pick you up? I'm told a chicken in a jumpsuit often does the trick, but I'm a bit sceptical. All the same, here goes  Any good? If not, {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here (oops) I blame last night's Tiramisu Su.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Hubby says, if you toured with Sisters of Mercy 23 years ago @khskel, he probably saw you!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from overcast E Kent.  It’s 5.5 for me today


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> Hubby says, if you toured with Sisters of Mercy 23 years ago @khskel, he probably saw you!


No the band was defunct at that stage.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all, a 5.2 for me . It`s very overcast today but still 24 C in the flat.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Aw, Lorraine, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down, anything we can do to help pick you up? I'm told a chicken in a jumpsuit often does the trick, but I'm a bit sceptical. All the same, here goes  Any good? If not, {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> View attachment 9719


Thank you Northerner 

This morning was a 6.7, going to go running tonight for the first time in 2 weeks due to this cold/sinus issue, hoping that will make me feel more positive.  Just constantly craving sugar at the moment.  Oh well I will get through this, I did before.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I had rather a long lie in this morning accidentally. I did wake at 8.30 (BG 6.8)) then thought- must get up. Next thing I know is that it’s 10.30. BG 7.6.

It’s nice having straight lines on the Libre, even if that line slopes up slightly as a last throw of the DP being suppressed by the mighty Levemir.

Small triumph, I know, but they add up

I think I slept longer because of the exertions down in the village yesterday afternoon. In the Wine Shop, because I bought a bottle of Campari and a bottle of marmalade vodka, Tom, the owner, asked if I was going to mix the two.

“Nah” said I “I don’t need that stuff to get legless”

Have a good day, folks


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I had rather a long lie in this morning accidentally. I did wake at 8.30 (BG 6.8)) then thought- must get up. Next thing I know is that it’s 10.30. BG 7.6.
> 
> It’s nice having straight lines on the Libre, even if that line slopes up slightly as a last throw of the DP being suppressed by the mighty Levemir.
> 
> Small triumph, I know, but they add up
> 
> I think I slept longer because of the exertions down in the village yesterday afternoon. In the Wine Shop, because I bought a bottle of Campari and a bottle of marmalade vodka, Tom, the owner, asked if I was going to mix the two.
> 
> “Nah” said I “I don’t need that stuff to get legless”
> 
> Have a good day, folks


Good to have a lie in sometimes.  Curious about this marmalade vodka, that is a new one for me.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s Chase Marmalade Vodka. It’s a potato vodka (the smoothest and best) that has marmalade added towards the end of the process. It’s the Chase company making more money out of their spuds - they also make Tyrrel’s crisps. It is £38 a bottle, mind.


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7, 2 mornings in a row. Maybe it's because I'm working away they're lower? Who knows, maybe Dawn Phenomenon couldn't be arsed to come with me and stayed in my place.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Nobody else up yet? I know I'm an hour ahead...


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Nobody else up yet? I know I'm an hour ahead...


I’m up too.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> It’s Chase Marmalade Vodka. It’s a potato vodka (the smoothest and best) that has marmalade added towards the end of the process. It’s the Chase company making more money out of their spuds - they also make Tyrrel’s crisps. It is £38 a bottle, mind.



I'm sure it's a triffic bottle of plonk, but it *sounds* like something teenagers drink, to smother the nasty vodka taste.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning hope you all h@ve a good day. 
4.6


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Ljc  4.6 for me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.7 here (after a 6am 3.6).

What is it with my ears, you mozzie b**t**ds?!! Soooo, itchy.

One last attack on the garden/jungle today before we leave. My legs are covered in tiny scratches - nice.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a 6.6 for me. I`ve got hospital tomorrow, (Neurology) to see if they can do something about this DPN and get my hands, legs and feet working.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 6.6 for me. I`ve got hospital tomorrow, (Neurology) to see if they can do something about this DPN and get my hands, legs and feet working.


Good luck at hospital


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Skipped past a HS to a 5.0 for me. Will take that number gladly. Unusually Had 3 small glasses of wine last night but not munchies. Not 
Looking for the wine to be the answer though, just better food choices


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 6.6 for me. I`ve got hospital tomorrow, (Neurology) to see if they can do something about this DPN and get my hands, legs and feet working.


Hope everything goes well at the hospital.


----------



## Grannylorraine

well I was 9.8 from my left hand, so retook straight away with my right and I was a straight 6, so no idea which one to believe.  Managed a short 2.5 mile run yesterday with the group, but it was the hill run, so I only did the hill twice compared to the faster runners 3 or 4 times, but most importantly I got out there.  Pilates starts again next week after a break during the summer.  Slept very badly but not feeling too bad today.


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> Good luck at hospital


Thanks Carolg.


----------



## KARNAK

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope everything goes well at the hospital.


Thankyou Grannylorraine.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 6.6 for me. I`ve got hospital tomorrow, (Neurology) to see if they can do something about this DPN and get my hands, legs and feet working.


Good luck Ted, I hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> well I was 9.8 from my left hand, so retook straight away with my right and I was a straight 6, so no idea which one to believe.  Managed a short 2.5 mile run yesterday with the group, but it was the hill run, so I only did the hill twice compared to the faster runners 3 or 4 times, but most importantly I got out there.  Pilates starts again next week after a break during the summer.  Slept very badly but not feeling too bad today.


Well done Lorraine!  I know how hard it can be to take those first few steps back out again after a bit of a lay off. I'm sure it will lift your spirits once you get back into it and the Pilates  

I'd believe the right hand


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Good luck Ted, I hope the appointment goes well


Thanks Alan, I`ll keep you informed.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi everyone

Bit late today, another lie in. Woke up this morning to 6.8. Hooray

Mind you, that doesn’t show the LO at the early morning wee time. The red line showed about an hour and half prior to waking, which is a bit of a bummer as that’s a few more brain cells downing tools.

Now where was I? Oh, yes, the numbers were double checked before you ask. 1.8 on the clockwork device. 

And no, I don’t know why. It’ll be tough ride explaining  the Diabetes Fairy to the specialist.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 6.6 for me. I`ve got hospital tomorrow, (Neurology) to see if they can do something about this DPN and get my hands, legs and feet working.


Good luck  at the hospital.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6 on the dot for me.

Extra day of weekend in view. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Sally W

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 after a really bad day and had a melt down.  My son was really good and helped me through it,  but I am going to confess I have been really bad with ice-cream for a couple of months now,  I can only go a couple of days and then the craving is so bad I give in.  But after speaking to my son last night who was wonderful with me, I know I have to be strong, I am diabetic and have to change my lifestyle on summer days as well.  If I really want to start reducing my medication I have to get back to where I was a couple of months ago with clean eating and exercise.  Sorry for the essay everyone.


Have you got a food processor? Whizzing frozen raspberries with yoghurt makes a pleasant alternative


----------



## Edgar

9.1 this morningfor me. What a bummer!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Another bummer here: 10.8. Why? Who knows...?

Good luck @KARNAK.

Well done, @Grannylorraine.  Getting going again is hard but you’ve taken the first step. Roll on Pilates!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a 5.6 non bummer for me today.

Seeing psychedelic green and purple spots in my vision  today after laser yesterday, not so helpful when trying to cross the road!

I hope your appointment is useful @KARNAK , best wishes.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a 5.6 non bummer for me today.
> 
> Seeing psychedelic green and purple spots in my vision  today after laser yesterday, not so helpful when trying to cross the road!
> 
> I hope your appointment is useful @KARNAK , best wishes.


I hope your sight settles down Flower  6.1 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

8.6 for me today after a late night to bed. Chair sleep for first time in ages. Have a good day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly for me, but did have a roast dinner last night including the potato


----------



## silentsquirrel

mikeyB said:


> It’s Chase Marmalade Vodka. It’s a potato vodka (the smoothest and best) that has marmalade added towards the end of the process. It’s the Chase company making more money out of their spuds - they also make Tyrrel’s crisps. It is £38 a bottle, mind.


Made my own once - homemade marmalade infused in cheap vodka.  Had to be careful about driving after having the drained marmalade on toast!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. From breezy E Kent, the sun hasn’t made its mind up if it’s coming out to play or not. 
I’ve not read any posts yet will catch up later. I hope all is well with you all.
Am pleased with this.

I’ll be sorry when this sensors expires , at its best their was only 0.1 difference at its worst 0.8


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Good morning. From breezy E Kent, the sun hasn’t made its mind up if it’s coming out to play or not.
> I’ve not read any posts yet will catch up later. I hope all is well with you all.
> Am pleased with this.
> View attachment 9725
> I’ll be sorry when this sensors expires , at its best their was only 0.1 difference at its worst 0.8


That is a seriously impressive flatfish.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here. Struggling with eating heavy hotel meals late, and blood glucose continuing to rise after I've gone to bed. Ah well, it's a nice problem to have to solve, and only temporary.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Last day in rural Spanish paradise today with grey skies and rain forecast - it’s still beautful tho. Lots to do!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a sniffy slightly wrong side of the tracks 7.2 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all.  5.5 after flying blind for a few days. I was up at 4.30am tho, so probably a low-ball. 

Coming on to Spring here - hint of blossom in the air, sunny with a mild breeze, magpies in cyclist-dive-bombing training in prep for nesting season.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Blue skies and bright sunshine here, but much cooler


----------



## Carolg

9.6 this morning but munchies last night. Had been lightheaded when gardening but think heat,stooping  up and down and not enough to drink. Hope for a good day and plan to pick last of rasps and move raspberry bushes but will have to hoe out weeds first. Slow and steady does it.


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5. Early finish at work....hmmmm....beer O'Clock. Have a good weekend kids!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys & Girls, afraid a 9.7 for me this morning. Got a bit stressed after yesterdays debacle at the hospital. Got there after 1.5 hours on the road, two buses and all of Paignton and Torquay plus every student in Devon on the same bus. I arrived eventually at reception and got in queue, 20 minutes later got seen by receptionist gave her my appointment letter, after a lot of panicking and 3 other people trawling over different computers and numerous phone calls, I was told the appointment was cancelled on the 13 August. No contact to let me know just sorry we will make you another appointment, fuming or what. No point getting Irate with staff as I do not think It`s their fault, a new appointment was made and so I left and headed home, about half a mile to my nearest bus stop. Guess what? the heavens opened up, me in my T shirt shorts and walking stick, drowned rat comes to mind. Managed to get close to home and called into my local club to calm down, checked my BGL 14.8. It is now 20:25 the following day and it has only just come down to 7.8. hopefully it will be a lot lower in the morning. Thank you to all who wished me luck at the hospital and hope you can transfer that to my next appointment, bless you all.


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Hi Guys & Girls, afraid a 9.7 for me this morning. Got a bit stressed after yesterdays debacle at the hospital. Got there after 1.5 hours on the road, two buses and all of Paignton and Torquay plus every student in Devon on the same bus. I arrived eventually at reception and got in queue, 20 minutes later got seen by receptionist gave her my appointment letter, after a lot of panicking and 3 other people trawling over different computers and numerous phone calls, I was told the appointment was cancelled on the 13 August. No contact to let me know just sorry we will make you another appointment, fuming or what. No point getting Irate with staff as I do not think It`s their fault, a new appointment was made and so I left and headed home, about half a mile to my nearest bus stop. Guess what? the heavens opened up, me in my T shirt shorts and walking stick, drowned rat comes to mind. Managed to get close to home and called into my local club to calm down, checked my BGL 14.8. It is now 20:25 the following day and it has only just come down to 7.8. hopefully it will be a lot lower in the morning. Thank you to all who wished me luck at the hospital and hope you can transfer that to my next appointment, bless you all.



Geebus what a fiasco! Better luck next time & as a general thing I would make a written complaint to whoever is most appropriate.


----------



## Eddy Edson

6.0 today, trundling along.


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1, mmm bun, with icing, currants and... *slaps self in the face*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 now, but I seem to have been trundling along in the 5s most of the night.


----------



## Martin9

Morning all, it was a 6.0 for me this morning bit higher than my usual, but that’s what you get for going to bed with a Kitkat and a small glass of milk..


----------



## Martin9

KARNAK said:


> Hi Guys & Girls, afraid a 9.7 for me this morning. Got a bit stressed after yesterdays debacle at the hospital. Got there after 1.5 hours on the road, two buses and all of Paignton and Torquay plus every student in Devon on the same bus. I arrived eventually at reception and got in queue, 20 minutes later got seen by receptionist gave her my appointment letter, after a lot of panicking and 3 other people trawling over different computers and numerous phone calls, I was told the appointment was cancelled on the 13 August. No contact to let me know just sorry we will make you another appointment, fuming or what. No point getting Irate with staff as I do not think It`s their fault, a new appointment was made and so I left and headed home, about half a mile to my nearest bus stop. Guess what? the heavens opened up, me in my T shirt shorts and walking stick, drowned rat comes to mind. Managed to get close to home and called into my local club to calm down, checked my BGL 14.8. It is now 20:25 the following day and it has only just come down to 7.8. hopefully it will be a lot lower in the morning. Thank you to all who wished me luck at the hospital and hope you can transfer that to my next appointment, bless you all.


Hope you have a better day today...!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me

More yew to trim until rain stops play.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone

I’m a bit like Robin - woke with 7.2 after a line trundling around 6. 

That’s after the unusual event last evening of a hypo after eating, so the food hadn’t hit the system in time. Oh, well, a very brief  spike up to around 10 settled back to around 7. 

Must have been my adventures at the football yesterday afternoon. It’s all the excitement of shouting at the ref to go to Specsavers 

Next time I’ll accuse the Ref of being an agent of DF


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.5 today.

@KARNAK does your hospital do text reminders for appointments - if you use a mobile? I've found that system more reliable to know what appointments have been changed. Best of luck for next time.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Hi Guys & Girls, afraid a 9.7 for me this morning. Got a bit stressed after yesterdays debacle at the hospital. Got there after 1.5 hours on the road, two buses and all of Paignton and Torquay plus every student in Devon on the same bus. I arrived eventually at reception and got in queue, 20 minutes later got seen by receptionist gave her my appointment letter, after a lot of panicking and 3 other people trawling over different computers and numerous phone calls, I was told the appointment was cancelled on the 13 August. No contact to let me know just sorry we will make you another appointment, fuming or what. No point getting Irate with staff as I do not think It`s their fault, a new appointment was made and so I left and headed home, about half a mile to my nearest bus stop. Guess what? the heavens opened up, me in my T shirt shorts and walking stick, drowned rat comes to mind. Managed to get close to home and called into my local club to calm down, checked my BGL 14.8. It is now 20:25 the following day and it has only just come down to 7.8. hopefully it will be a lot lower in the morning. Thank you to all who wished me luck at the hospital and hope you can transfer that to my next appointment, bless you all.



That’s horrible.  No wonder your BG went so high.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  from dull,  low and heavy clouded , windy and cold E Kent, a typical bank holiday weekend then. 
Hope you all h@ve a good day.
6.3 on the finger  6.8 Libre,  I hope I’m not tempting fate but the signs are looking good for this sensor.


----------



## KARNAK

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.5 today.
> 
> @KARNAK does your hospital do text reminders for appointments - if you use a mobile? I've found that system more reliable to know what appointments have been changed. Best of luck for next time.


Good morning Flower, yes they usually text a reminder or if things have changed but sadly no contact whatsoever. They said a letter was sent out but did not arrive at my place. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning to you all, many thanks for all your replies, BS stayed above 11 yesterday peaking at 14.8 at midnight. Ate nothing all day only water and a piece of cheese in the evening. Adjusted my insulin up 4 units and a very pleasant 4.7 this morning . Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Delta Dawn

13.5.....hmmm....you can see why I have just joined Diabetes Uk!!!!!


----------



## Ljc

Delta Dawn said:


> 13.5.....hmmm....you can see why I have just joined Diabetes Uk!!!!!


@Delta Dawn   Don’t worry we can help.
If you start a thread on the general forum, tell us a bit about your diabetic problems and ask loads of questions and we’ll do our best to help.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Delta Dawn said:


> 13.5.....hmmm....you can see why I have just joined Diabetes Uk!!!!!



You win!!

Kidding -  welcome & be assured you'll get plenty of good advice around here for bringing that down. I was 15+ not very long ago.


----------



## Delta Dawn

Thank you Eddy Edson.....I need all the advice I can get!!!   Metformin x 500mg x 4 a day (5 has been suggested but it so messes with my tummy and general feeling of yuck).  Have just tried a day without it (I know I shouldn't but desperate to feel well).  Low and behold feel so much better but blood sugars gone up (obviously I'm thinking). Pain in feet and legs gone in only a day!!!!  I need to sort me thinks.


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7. Weather may be crap but a Monday off! Every cloud has a silv....ton of rain in it. Relax kids


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.4 for me then I realised I'd not cancelled the alarm. Second waking 5.3

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here . Had a snack before bed because I was only 4.5 and I'd done an 11 mile walk. Obv didn't need a whole flapjack!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I hope you all have a great Bank Holiday, 
What a day we had of it here in E Kent, It was that chilly the heating came on,  from around 11am it drizzled non stop ,  the wind got up knocking several plants in our wild patch over , today it’s chilly , the sun is peeping out of hole in the cloud and that breeze is making a return visit. 

On a better note I woke to 6.6 meter 7.2 Libre, so it looks like this sensor is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 9.1 here . Had a snack before bed because I was only 4.5 and I'd done an 11 mile walk. Obv didn't need a whole flapjack!


Maybe not but it’s a shame to waste them


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was a 6.4 for me then I realised I'd not cancelled the alarm. Second waking 5.3
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I’ve done that many a time, fortunately I don’t have that problem any more


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Wet and dull here.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8,6 for me
HbA1c 74, down room 89 in may, so disappointing but right direction 
Have a good bank holiday all


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone.

Proper Bank Holiday weather here, grey and showery. We retired folk take this in our stride, of course. Every day is a holiday. 

Being a holiday, I woke up with 9.1, a result of a very low BG in the very early morning being over corrected. That low BG was caused by a miscalculated bolus for an indulgent holiday meal. ( queenie scallops in a creamy sauce containing fish stock, loads of fresh flat leaved parsley, paprika, and black pepper, served on pappardelle).  

Not a low carb meal, but once in a while who cares, diabetes isn’t a jail sentence, and who can resist scallops?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a couple of jb and digestive biscuit for my 3.2 . Second reading 5.3, looks like most of Britain is covered in cloud but get out there and enjoy it. Temp. 21 C.


----------



## mikeyB

I thought it was wall to wall sunshine all summer long on the English Rivera, Ted. Oh well, another shattered illusion


----------



## Carolg

It’s sunny here today but not cosy warm


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Hope you all have a good day.
Woke up for a wee earlier , peeped through the curtains to see what it was like outside wish I hadn’t ‘twas a orrible sight,  closed the curtain and jumped straight back into my nice comfy and still warm bed, I’m still there and I’m not budging  till thirst or hunger drives me out. 
I’m not being totally lazy though,  I have scanned , 5.7 my fingers are having a lie in too.  Going to snuggle right down now head under the duvet and really chill. See you all later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Back to the joys of constantly shifting software code for four days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 when I happened to wake an hour ago, now 7.4 already!


----------



## Cinnamon

8.6 this morning. Disappointing but just started a low carb plan so fingers X


----------



## Carolg

8.6 for me this morning.woke early but relaxing in cosy bed with a coffee and book.


----------



## Carolg

Cinnamon said:


> 8.6 this morning. Disappointing but just started a low carb plan so fingers X


Good luck with your plan


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone.

I woke at 8.00 with 3.2, so ate 3 JBs. Went back to sleep, woke up at 10 with 3.4. Oh, well, I’m just now trying the Americano and two Custard Cream approach.  I think this might have been caused by overwork. I was woken earlier in the night with what I can only describe as a generalised tremor. CBD fixed that, but when I got up I was covered in sweat. Go figure.

The first person to invent something that sucks insulin out of your system will be a billionaire in no time. Bloody Levemir


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, a silly 3.2 for me . Reduced insulin dose last night, obviously not enough. Stayed late on the forum last night didn't go to bed until 1am don`t think that should make a difference. Anyway onwards and upwards in a cloudy Devon, Temp 22 C.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning!  5.5 for me - pleased, after lots of carbs yesterday.

As another good omen, attacked by a magpie for the first time in years! 

For a few weeks this time of year, Oz is like _The Birds _but they've ignored me in recent times. I interpret this to mean that in their beady, crazed little eyes I've been a pitiful non-threat, but now with BG under better control I'm back on the dangerous-human list.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Cinnamon

7.4 this morning. Getting better!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. Did a 14 mile walk yesterday, and had a couple of glasses of red wine last night, normally enough to banish the dawn effect, but no, there it is. Interestingly, ( or perhaps boringly if you've read this far)  I must have adapted after ten days of this. Back to reality today, though, just off to the airport.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm back after my trip to Dorset (will post up pics in a different place later). Anyway, it's an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning!  5.5 for me - pleased, after lots of carbs yesterday.
> 
> As another good omen, attacked by a magpie for the first time in years!
> 
> For a few weeks this time of year, Oz is like _The Birds _but they've ignored me in recent times. I interpret this to mean that in their beady, crazed little eyes I've been a pitiful non-threat, but now with BG under better control I'm back on the dangerous-human list.




You want to see what our seagulls do


----------



## Ljc

Good morning , hope you all have a good day.
The weather report from E Kent is heavy cloud and non stop drizzle, I’ve not been outside yet as no need to top up the birds bath as it’s full of nature’s own brew which I’m sure they prefer anyway , so I can’t say how chilly it is but the central heating came on all by itself 

Woke to 5.8, the Libre showed a sudden rise and a rapid drop around 3  am , it really did look like an inverted V


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning to all in the diabetes gulag.

I woke with 5.9. Not only that, but had a more or less steady line at that level all night. The Guinness Book of Records weren’t interested in that, but it’s an up yours to the DF. 

Now if that isn’t holding out a hostage to fortune, I don’t know what is...


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Woke to 5.8, the Libre showed a sudden rise and a rapid drop around 3  am , it really did look like an inverted V


Don’t worry, that kind of quick up and down will be you lying on the sensor.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Don’t worry, that kind of quick up and down will be you lying on the sensor.


Most probably


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a 5.6 for me today . Checked the last 90 day average =7.7, hope you all have a good day. The sun is trying to break out in Torbay temp. 22 C.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi All.  5.5 again this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Woke to 8.1 with a slanted up arrow it’s gone down a tad now though


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Just out of interest did a waking and post cat test. 6.3 and 5.2 so the negative dawn phenomenon still in force.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, I'm back from holiday too. Spent two hours stationary on an Italian motorway on the way to the airport. ( cue vision of four ladies legging it over the crash barrier for an emergency roadside wee, apologies to all the Sovenian and Croatian lorry drivers who saw more than they wished to). Made the flight in time, but it was then delayed anyway! OH nearly had physical injury carried out on him when he leaned over my libre, saw it read 14.1 and said 'crikey, that's high, what's caused that?'


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Great day today- another test match starting, so all's well  with the world.

All’s well with me too, woke with a score of 4.8. There was a dip into the red overnight, but I think that might have been pressure on the sensor when I was sleeping on my left side. Got to 4.8 without correction, anyway. I’ve been using the Libre for over a year now, so I’m well used to its occasional flights of fancy. 

Anyway, once the cricket starts I’ll be silent on the forum, so that will be a relief for you. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a 6.6 today . Cloudy Torbay and temp down to 20 C, getting my haircut later at least it will get me out. Enjoy tour day all.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, once the cricket starts I’ll be silent on the forum, so that will be a relief for you


Oops, just liked your post, then realised perhaps I should clarify that it was for the Libre info, not the news of your impending absence!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Oops, just liked your post, then realised perhaps I should clarify that it was for the Libre info, not the news of your impending absence!


@Robin 
Ditto  I just did the same and only realised when I read your post.
@mikeyB .  Enjoy the Cricket.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me today, been MIA due to having grandchildren all weekend and cold coming back again. Been totally off track in all aspects of my life and can't seem to get control again.


----------



## Ditto

9.0  probably because I had a big steak and two cans of Branston baked beans for my tea last night. I just felt like beans. Been doing low carb and weight going down nicely and bg going down nicely too after going off the rails big time all year. Gained a stone and bg through the roof.

I also got insomnia last night due to the beans I think. No more beans! I also have a two week lurgy, had to give in and go chemist and they suggested Robitussin no sugar for chesty coughs so I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> 9.0  probably because I had a big steak and two cans of Branston baked beans for my tea last night. I just felt like beans. Been doing low carb and weight going down nicely and bg going down nicely too after going off the rails big time all year. Gained a stone and bg through the roof.
> 
> I also got insomnia last night due to the beans I think. No more beans! I also have a two week lurgy, had to give in and go chemist and they suggested Robitussin no sugar for chesty coughs so I'll give it a whirl.


Ditto! Wondered where you'd got to! Nice to see you back, and glad the stats have been coming down (baked beans notwithstanding).


----------



## Cinnamon

6.4 this morning. Best reading for a long time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all.  5.6 today.  Three hours sleep, slogging to get a project finished ...


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.3 for me.

New sensor going on tomorrow.  I've been missing those graphs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Know what you mean, Khskel, mine's got 45 mins to go and I'll be back on finger stabbing for a bit.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Know what you mean, Khskel, mine's got 45 mins to go and I'll be back on finger stabbing for a bit.


I've still got a red blotch on my arm to remind me of the last sensor I used, over a month ago now  Would love to use them more regularly, but finding it hard to justify the expense at the moment


----------



## Brando77

3 score and 10, 7.0. Thanks Damn Dawn Phenomenon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  It’s rather dull here   Just because I’ve got washing to hang out I expect it’ll rain, probably just as it’s nearly ready to bring in.  I just love the  scent of line dried washing especially towels and bedding.  

A rather nice 5.1 with Libre showing 5.7 this morning. 

Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Ljc

Hello Ditto. It’s lovely to see your post, I too have been wondering how you are.


----------



## Lanny

09:53 BS 10.1. I was sore & achey all day yesterday so, up went all doses. But, I hypoed before I finished cooking dinner & had to sip apple juice & sit down for a bit before I finished cooking & finally ate! Before dinner BS was 9.3. On Wednesday night I had 10 units of Novorapid when my BS was 9.5 & my BS was still high after at 9.9. So, I took 12 units Novorapid. I test then, take my insulin & cook before eating. I’m done eating around the 40/45 minutes after insulin. Last night after I felt the hypo stirke? didn’t test so, not completely sure, I finished eating 55 minutes after the insulin shot! I had an AWFUL hangover headache after eating & my after dinner reading was BS 6.6. But, 4.5 hours after insulin BS was 10.4 at 23:44 with a slight headache still before going to bed!

Yay! I’ve looked out the window & the sun is shining bright with no cloud! Wow! Just when I changed my avatar picture & signature last night!

Slightly different this morning in that I had breakfast first as I slowed cooked lamb casserole for 12 hours overnight & woke to the lovely smell of rosemary & lamb that I couldn’t resist: supposed to be for lunch! So, will post this & get to the exercises & rest before my morning bath: eases sore muscles after the physio!

Less stiff than yesterday &, currently,  not sore, yet! Heigh ho, heigh ho! Off to work I go! Good morning all!

Editited to add: Oops! How did I miss that GLARING mistake? It was 08:53 I took my waking BSnly 09:45 now as I correct this after my exercises!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning from a very sunny Paignton, 22.C . Not so good is BS @9.7 had a cuppa soup at 9pm last night but knew within the hour BS had risen. Neuropathic pain becomes greater and lasted all night, very sore legs & feet this morning so nothing for brekky and extra insulin. Anyway won`t stop me going out in the sun, have a good day all .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Happy weekend all.  5.6 for me after getting up late.

Learning: Seems I can eat a ton of quinoa without trashing BG. Fibre! 

Blobbing today to work up modelling energy for getting project finished tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 4.6 for me.
Sensor unboxed and ready to apply after shower.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

The  Sun is making its appearance and their is no breeze which is a miracle living so close to the North Sea as I do.  
Woke to 5.5


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a very nice HS 5.2 today, after a few days of 6s and 5s


----------



## Brando77

Saving Grace 6.8. Always high in the morning then 5-7 rest of the day ugh. Anyhoot, suns out, weekend off, life's good.


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning to all in the sanatorium

DF paid a visit last night. There I was, after a delicious meal of fresh prawns and Queenie scallops in a lovely sauce with lots of paprika and flat leaf parsley, on tagliatelle, beautifully calculated and off to bed with a score of 7.2. Woke in the night dripping wet with sweat, checked my BG and it was 6.1. Fine and dandy.

Woke up at 9, ready for a day waiching cricket, to a BG of 9.2. The trace shows it popped up that just after I went to bed dried out. That’s cheating. Wasn’t even dawn.

Anyway, back to normal. As well as the cricket today, it’s the first day of the Braemar Highland Games, the biggest by far in the Highland Games calendar. Somebody called Queen and the Duke of somewhere or other will be there watching unfeasibly big and hairy folk performing. That’s just the highland dancers

I guess it’ll be on either BBC Scotland or BBC Alba. Alba will have a Gaelic commentary, but if you don’t know what’s going on, don’t worry. Nobody does.


----------



## Northerner

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a very nice HS 5.2 today, after a few days of 6s and 5s


Congratulations on the House Special!  

6.4 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

11:04 BS 10.0. Had 18 units Novorapid 32 units Levemir & all other meds, did my exercises & had breakfast. Got up late today because my busy brain kept me up last night as I AM seriously considering neck surgery: more & more things slotting into place & making sense! I will get around to posting about that on another thread later, after my morning, lunch really now, bath so I don’t go off topic on this thread!

It was nice, bright & sunny for most of yesterday until cloud set in later & stayed. Today is grey & much cooler! Am I only one considering filling up the oil tank & turning on the central heating? Oil central heating is very much prevalent here in Northern Ireland & I know that it’s mostly British Gas that‘s prevalent in GB? But, you get my drift? I’m dreading the rise in oil prices! Horror emoji!

Nonetheless, a Good morning to you all!


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.2 - cool!

Levels seems to be notching down over the last little while, despite more carbs, 125g - 150g. Change of season, more fibre, random squidginess?


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me and activation imminent.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.5. Curry out last night - mmmmm - I usually manage to guesstimate how much insulin pretty well. Must’ve had too much rice. It was luuuush tho.

Stuck in the mist here in grey Pembrokeshire. Off to Swansea later where it’s sunny, apparently - can’t wait to see my Mam after six weeks away!


----------



## Lanny

08:36 BS 9.8. About to have 18 units Novorapid, do my exercises & will have breakfast!

It’s another grey day & even cooler last night! At the moment my relatively new dyson fan heater, I bought in the January sales at the begining of this year, is doing its thing & switching on & off through the night to keep me warm. But, that’s only my bedroom! Will have have to bite the bullet soon & get the central heating on! Sigh!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here, after a lie in.  I miss my libre. I've no idea if I was high all night, bounced off the bottom somewhere in the middle, or had rampant dawn phenomenon when I slept in!


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> 5.2 - cool!
> 
> Levels seems to be notching down over the last little while, despite more carbs, 125g - 150g. Change of season, more fibre, random squidginess?


House Special! 

5.9 for me today after a bit of a lie-in.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning one and all

Woke with 7.8 this morning. No big deal, probably an insulin miscalculation. Nobody’s perfect.

Looking forward to the climax of a riveting test match. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, but if you you don’t understand cricket, then you won’t understand.  Anyway, I’ll be having a good time

Have a good day everyone, don’t let the D drag you down.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, the sun is well and truly out here. 
Woke up to 5.2 ,   Which I think is a miracle after treating a 2.6 around midnight.
Three  small cans  of Coke it took.
It was all my own fault too, as I miscalculated my bolus 

Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## mikeyB

Looks like yesterday was Miscalculate Your Bolus Day, and quite a few of us remembered. I blame DUK for not reminding everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning, the sun is well and truly out here.
> Woke up to 5.2 ,   Which I think is a miracle after treating a 2.6 around midnight.
> Three  small cans  of Coke it took.
> It was all my own fault too, as I miscalculated my bolus
> 
> Hope you all h@ve a good day



That’s what you meant by your post in the early hours in the food thread! Ooohh! I hate those! I had a bad hypo after lunch last Saturday & needed 4 cups of tea with 1tsp each of sugar because I’d ran out of coke & juice the day before! If I ever have to resort to tea & sugar again; I’ll put at least 2tsp of sugar in! It’s exhausting afterwards so, take it easy today!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning, the sun is well and truly out here.
> Woke up to 5.2 ,   Which I think is a miracle after treating a 2.6 around midnight.
> Three  small cans  of Coke it took.
> It was all my own fault too, as I miscalculated my bolus
> 
> Hope you all h@ve a good day


Looks like you calculated the hypo treatment spot on! House Special!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Looks like yesterday was Miscalculate Your Bolus Day, and quite a few of us remembered. I blame DUK for not reminding everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An 8.4 for me today, probably my highest waking level for months. I was 6.9 before bed, but usually drop a bit lower, might be coming down with something


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. A better result, I upped my basal to its winter level yesterday, despite it being a warm sunny day, and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.8 for having had a 2.2 before bed. Level wise yesterday was a strange one, spiking and crashing for no apparent reason. 

Latest sensor is getting reported to Abbot if it doesn't get its act together it read low for over 8 hours with occasional gaps in the readings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.8 for having had a 2.2 before bed. Level wise yesterday was a strange one, spiking and crashing for no apparent reason.
> 
> Latest sensor is getting reported to Abbot if it doesn't get its act together it read low for over 8 hours with occasional gaps in the readings.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope things are more settled today  So annoying when a sensor just reads LO, it provides no practical information about trends. Hope they replace it pronto!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 today -  just on the right side of the tracks! 

First the medicine - I'm off to the foot clinic again today what will I find out?  Then the sweet - I found £400 in a drawer I tidied out yesterday  It was my disaster fund, I remember moving it when my boiler packed up and had to empty kitchen cupboard. Made me smile 

Have a good start to the week all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here. 

Got my first UK endo appointment this week - with no blood tests beforehand, so what are we going to discuss? Maybe we’ll take bets on what my A1c is going to be! I reckon it’s still Superglued on 8.0...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 today -  just on the right side of the tracks!
> 
> First the medicine - I'm off to the foot clinic again today what will I find out?  Then the sweet - I found £400 in a drawer I tidied out yesterday  It was my disaster fund, I remember moving it when my boiler packed up and had to empty kitchen cupboard. Made me smile
> 
> Have a good start to the week all


Most people just find an old shilling down the back of the sofa!   Hoping for good news from the foot clinic


----------



## Lanny

09:36 BS 11.8. Yikes! Oh dear, I have an awful hangover headache too! Had 20 units Novorapid & currently resting, because of headache, before I have breakfast very soon as the Timesulin cap reads 23 minutes after injection! Will heat up casserole in microwave!

I reduced my dinner dose last night with BS 6.3 17:34 before & after was 11.6 at 19:52. Before bed had dropped to 8.5 at 23:43.

Rushing off to have breakfast now & will exercise after!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  An 8.4 for me today, probably my highest waking level for months. I was 6.9 before bed, but usually drop a bit lower, might be coming down with something


I do hope it’s not your bodies early warning system


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Starting to rip out the old kitchen ready for new one to be fitted in a few weeks time. My oh put the kitchen in 27 years ago when he brought the house so it needs doing. It's amazing what you find lurking in the back of cupboards!


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.8 for having had a 2.2 before bed. Level wise yesterday was a strange one, spiking and crashing for no apparent reason.
> 
> Latest sensor is getting reported to Abbot if it doesn't get its act together it read low for over 8 hours with occasional gaps in the readings.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


That is a pain.  I hope it starts behaving  itself


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 today -  just on the right side of the tracks!
> 
> First the medicine - I'm off to the foot clinic again today what will I find out?  Then the sweet - I found £400 in a drawer I tidied out yesterday  It was my disaster fund, I remember moving it when my boiler packed up and had to empty kitchen cupboard. Made me smile
> 
> Have a good start to the week all


I hope your aappointment goes well.  That’s a lovely find.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Just finished breakfast at the 49 minutes after injection mark! Starting to feel better! Will do exercises after a little rest!

In some ways my BS is more unstable since the start of physio! On Thursday night past, 30/08/18 my before dinner BS was 9..3 at 19:35 & had 12 units Novorapid. I hypoed before I finished cooking & had to rest for 10 minutes with some apple juice, finished cooking, ate & tested after at 21:19 BS 6.6 with an AWFUL hangover headache. BS had risen to 10.4 before bed at 23:44.

I was trying to head off a hypo with my reduced dose of 8 units Novorapid last night & thought, by the after reading, that I was too cautious!

I’m kept hopping on my toes!

A bit of a belated GOOD morning to you all! *

PS. If the timing of my posts look odd, it’s because I’m a very slow typer AND my tesco delivery arrived in the middle of my composition & stuff had to be put in the freezer etc. So, a wee break in transmission, as it were, in the middle!

Editited to add:- * Oops!VERY important that! HOW could I have I missed that? I blame it on the headache!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a lovely sunny part of E Kent, the birdies are singing their hearts out and amazingly their is no breeze 
I went to bed on 6.2 , this morning Meter and Libre are in total agreement 6.1 with a beautiful flatfish.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning from a lovely sunny part of E Kent, the birdies are singing their hearts out and amazingly their is no breeze
> I went to bed on 6.2 , this morning Meter and Libre are in total agreement 6.1 with a beautiful flatfish.



Aw! I haven’t heard a single peep from a birdie in months! Send some round to my house for chorus!

I’m glad you had a nice flatfish last night after yesterday’s shenanigans!

Remembered the, , that time! VERY important not to forget!


----------



## Lanny

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 today -  just on the right side of the tracks!
> 
> First the medicine - I'm off to the foot clinic again today what will I find out?  Then the sweet - I found £400 in a drawer I tidied out yesterday  It was my disaster fund, I remember moving it when my boiler packed up and had to empty kitchen cupboard. Made me smile
> 
> Have a good start to the week all



I once found £200 in an envelope in a drawer too. Two years before I was saving up for a holiday & wondered where it was! I DID go but, didn’t have as much spending money as I’d have liked! I went shopping & bought nice shoes & a handbag when I found it! You can be too clever sometimes & outdo yourself!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I’ve had a long lie in. Didn’t get up till 10.30, with a score of 4.1, which is just about OK. I appeared to be hypo overnight, but I think I’d been sleeping on the sensor. I’m changing it this morning anyway.  A fingerprick test showed an even 5.0, which when you consider variability is much the same. 

Oh well, new sensor, new day. All's well with the world


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2...ugh....that's what I do all day anyway.


----------



## KARNAK

A bit late today but a mighty 5.3, an hour later 3.2 . JB`s 100ml of pure orange juice 5.8. Cooked a whole chicken ate 3/4 of it no meat just the bone  up to 7.0 its been a warm day in Paignton today 25.C, probably getting to the end of summer. The amount of ambulances that are whizzing along the main roads we call the sirens the Paignton National Anthem .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Trend continues for the moment ... 5.0 this morning.

A little bit of score-keeping gratification, but not sure really how desirable. I see sod-all evidence of clinical benefits from BG levels below some point higher than this & some risks from being too aggressive. Oh well, see how it progresses.

PS: Seems like DP has disappeared, for now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, but still quite a bit higher than my bedtime 4.7 - I need a Libre to tell me the truth!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 4.9 after two cans of mini Coke during the night.  I can't get my BG levels up at the moment - hospital appointment on Monday and they won't be happy with my levels being so low. Oh well all those years I was worried about going to the clinic with levels too high and I've only had two hypos this week, the rest I've caught whilst being in the 4's. Thank goodness for the Libre


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. Sensor appears to have got its act together. Threatening it with being reported seems to have done the trick.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, BG seems to be toeing the line again. I always have a major blip or two when I'm in the three month run up to an HbA1c. Mine's due end of this month.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Sun is shining and the nearby coastal path is calling.

The truth is out there, Northerner!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It's another 4.0 for me, have given meter a shake to mix the numbers up.  

No hospital appointments today after a run of them errm, what does a person do when they're not sitting in a waiting room listening out for their name to be called ....


----------



## Lanny

08:41 BS 9.8 & no headache! Yay! It’s a rather nice bright morning too , with the sun shining through hazy cloud! Can take my time this morning! Will have my 18 units Novorapid, execises, breakfast & hot bath in that order! A very Good, Good morning everybody!

Editited toadd:- Oops! BS is ACTUALLY 9.6! A mere  2 points but, it’s makes me happier!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning, and after drinking loads of water yesterday my mood is slightly lifted and a better day eating wise yesterday, still a bit to go to get back to where I was, but a definite step in the right direction.


----------



## Mistachris

This is all so confusing to me. I keep constantly getting 3.1 3.8 4.2 all the time


----------



## Northerner

Mistachris said:


> This is all so confusing to me. I keep constantly getting 3.1 3.8 4.2 all the time


Hi @Mistachris, welcome to the forum  Those numbers you are reporting are very low, I'd suggest posting a little introduction about yourself in the Newbies section so the post doesn't get lost in here. You can use this link to tell us a little more about your situation:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/create-thread


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. Not posting numbers as too depressing.gone up and up since stopping one lot of meds. Have been doing the denial bit or the what the heck, or maybe hungries and carb cravings. Phoned nurse to see what is happening and waiting for reply. Trying hard today, but resting as well, and going for a wee walk soon 

Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

Mistachris said:


> This is all so confusing to me. I keep constantly getting 3.1 3.8 4.2 all the time


Hello and welcome to forum


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Hi all. Not posting numbers as too depressing.gone up and up since stopping one lot of meds. Have been doing the denial bit or the what the heck, or maybe hungries and carb cravings. Phoned nurse to see what is happening and waiting for reply. Trying hard today, but resting as well, and going for a wee walk soon
> 
> Have a good day all


Sorry you're having a bad time, @Carolg, I hope the nurse phones back with something useful.


----------



## Carolg

It’s not that bad thanks Robin, but I don’t do well with the waiting and not moving forward now I have accepted that I have to move on. I know everything has to be put in place first, so heigh ho, I will have to be patient


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks

Very late reporting. Woke with 4.8, though this after a correction of a night time hypo. I’ve worked out what caused that, so no worries. Did sleep through till 10.30, then managed to get out of bed in time for the hairdresser to arrive- not for haircuts, but for waxing and colouring Mrs B’s eyebrows. The hairdresser can’t work without a cappuccino. It was a great job, but cost a mighty £15. Good job we don’t live in the real world, though it does show what these treatments cost when there are no property overheads. 

And free cappuccinos, of course.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Also late on parade, 6.8 this morning. Physio in today bend me shape me anyway you want me as long as you love me its alright. All answers in a pint of beer, you can Paypal my club its only £2.40 . Paignton today was cloudy 23.5. C.  Fair left also circus left with dead grass all over sea front, no doubt seagulls will quickly fertilise it .


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Also late on parade, 6.8 this morning. Physio in today bend me shape me anyway you want me as long as you love me its alright. All answers in a pint of beer, you can Paypal my club its only £2.40 . Paignton today was cloudy 23.5. C.  Fair left also circus left with dead grass all over sea front, no doubt seagulls will quickly fertilise it .



Absolute genius! I’ll think of as I have my app. with the physiotherapist romorrow!


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Lanny, if you`re ever in the area I`ll show which hovel I belong to. Grub and beer are on me  maybe.


----------



## Eddy Edson

4.9 this morning - first <5 reading not powered by alcohol, I think.

Only relevant things I've changed recently that I can think of are eating lots more fibre & partly as a result, quite a lot more carbs.  Benefits seem to flow through much the same from generally great high-fibre quinoa & more dubious high-fibre All-Bran. Increases my respect for the low GI/GL approach, for now.


----------



## mikeyB

All-Bran is not food. It’s a form of torture invented by Kellog. It’s ingredients start (in order of magnitude) Wheat Bran, sugar, high fructose corn syrup...

Looks more like the masochist hypo treatment.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> All-Bran is not food. It’s a form of torture invented by Kellog. It’s ingredients start (in order of magnitude) Wheat Bran, sugar, high fructose corn syrup...
> 
> Looks more like the masochist hypo treatment.



For whatever reason, the same common brands often have different ingredient mixes in Oz vs the UK or US. In Oz, All-Bran is still dubious but with with somewhat better stats than the UK version.  Higher protein, higher fibre, less sugar, less carbs, less salt, lower GI. It gets a 5-star health rating on the govt-sponsored system, FWIW.  

Similar thing for Weet-bix vs Weetabix.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s still not human food. Even weevils won’t eat it.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> It’s still not human food. Even weevils won’t eat it.



Fair 'nuff.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 on this currently very dark morning


----------



## Brando77

Stuck In A Tree 5.3. Low, at last. Lower than a snakes willy.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Endo appointment today...I can already feel my hackles rising. I just hope they are friendly in diabetology and not of the opinion that all diabetics need to be treated like naughty children...we shall see.


----------



## Lanny

07:42 BS 8.8. Yay! Will have 18 units Novorapid, exercises, breakfast & save the hot bath for later. Got up a bit earlier so, I can have lunch before my physio app. smack bang in the middle of the lunch hour at 13:30. Will have a hot bath after that!

I had my easiest day yesterday exercise wise in that they barely hurt! But, that meant some slight miscalculations in insulin foses: lowered lunch dose resulted in higher than 13 reading, which meant immediate correction, correction was too much, resulting in near hypo & an early dinner!

Today’s the start of a new week & hopefully the physiotherapist can finally lay hands on me for stretches after 3 weeks of daily exercises. Then, she’s off for a fortnight for her annual holidays! She will probably give me extra daily exercises to do as well, which I’ll do when I get home! I’ll be sore & need that hot bath after!

A very good, good morning to you all! Yes, it’s a dark morning but, I’m feeling sunny on the inside!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, been up a while, just organising the glaziers who arrived at crack of dawn ( well maybe a bit later) to replace a couple of windows. 
Odd night, 6.1 before bed, ate a small biscuit, up to 8.3 by the time I put the light out. 3.8 at 2am, obviously slightly overtreated, 7.3 this morning. And my GP wonders why I need more than 4 test strips a day. ( actually I don't these days, I use the Libre half the time, and use most of my month's prescription strips in the intervening two weeks).


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 5.1 today. 

I hope your appointment goes well @Bloden  and they are a good team who don't make you feel like a disobedient child, here's hoping


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me.

Thinking of heading over to Whitby today. The weather may not be brilliant but the kippers are calling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Those antidepressants I tried sure had a lot to answer for with my BG levels as I kept dropping again yesterday.  I dropped my evening meal bolus by 2 units last night and had a straight 6.5 line all through the night  so the 2 unit drop was a good idea. Hopefully levels will be better today than they were yesteday as the tablets have now hopefully lost my system - mind you looking at my results you'd think that I wasn't diabetic as I kept managing to  catch the dropping levels when they were in the low 4's thanks to the Libre!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all. A strangely low 4.5 at 6.08 this morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 for me in sunny Paignton. 22.C Physio has just arrived so have to get ready for more grief but of a nice sort .

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Woke with jaggy throat, pouring nose, yuk. Update- dietitian next Friday. Insulin won’t start till after that but nurse thought my food diary was none too bad. Really mumpy  as Victoria plums in garden are ripening and giving them away


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me this morning,  still slightly on the high side,  hopefully after my holiday I can knuckle down and get them back down into the 5s.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone.

Lovely morning first thing, but getting a bit cloudy. Had a decent straight line overnight, around 6.0, and woke with 6.1. DP got involved after I straightened my legs out and tottered out of bed, but that has been squished. 

It’s all a game, this diabetes lark. Me against the forces of nature, and the DF. It’s a score draw at the moment.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from my Physio appointment! Didn’t lay hands on me after all & not going to because of my neck abnormality! No more new exercises either; just extra repititions as my neck strengthens & assessments. A relief as things will only get easier & less painful!

My physiotherapist told me she couldn’t tell me about my xray results until my GP talked to me first & she knew she couldn’t lay hands on me from the first appointment as I hurt more; the more she touched me! Just static exercises are enough to strengthen my neck!

That’ll help a lot with the BS control as I know there won’t be any additional pain from extra exercises, moves or stretches! Things can only get better!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Howdy all, 5.5 this morning.

Then I went mental and had Chicken Pho for lunch. Probably undone 3 months of BG-wrassling. 

I blame the cat. I think it gave me diabetes.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.5 here (overtreated hypo to blame, oops).

O...M...G...I had my first UK endo appointment yesterday and I’m still gobsmacked. What a lovely, kind, helpful, friendly bunch of people. I saw a nurse, the specialist, a DSN and a podiatrist, all in the space of an hour, and had a grown-up conversation with all of them. And all my questions were answered!  No shouting, blaming, threats...it makes me realise how nasty my previous endo was. 

Oh, and since Swansea’s a teaching hozzie, I’ve put my name forward to get involved in some research.

So happy I could cry!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, I overtreated a hypo (again). One day I'll get the hang of this diabetes malarkey.
Glad you had a good experience at your new hospital, @Bloden, it's such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2/6.3 for me. This sensor is proving to be a good 'un despite its wobbly start.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today and it's all go in our house today. We're ripping out our old kitchen ready for our new one to be fitted in a few weeks time but we have a plumber in this morning as the OH broke a water pipe while taking tiles off the wall!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Well, what a weird night. I was well pleased with yesterday evening. Never went above 8 from about 4.00 in the afternoon, and went to bed on 7.8. Dead straight line till 3.00 am, then up went the line. Dead straight line till I woke at 9.00am (had a phone call, the subject of a new thread) with a BG of 10.1.

I hadn’t forgotten my evening Levemir, so where did  that go? Does the DF have muddy shoes, Northie?


----------



## Lanny

11:05 BS 9.3. Ok, ish! A late start as I couldn’t sleep until past 6 this morning! Diabetic review at the hospital today! I hope I get a nice experience like you did @Bloden!

It’s a little brighter than yesterday with sunshine through hazy cloud!

Will have 18 units Novorapid 32 units of Levemir & all other meds & breakfast before heading off for the hospital! Will have a lunch when I get back do my exercises & a hot bath afterwards.

Have a great day all!

Edited to correct typos. Oh dear, a hazy, foggy start by me too!​


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.4 this a.m. despite poisoning myself yesterday with chicken Pho with frozen highly-processed rice noodles & limp frozen bean sprouts & toxic mega-salt stock.

I remember a time around here when cheap Vietnamese joints used fresh noodles & sprouts & decent stock. 

Also when you shouted at the kids to get off yr front lawn they didn't post pictures of you shouting at them in yr underwear on Instagram. :mumble mumble:


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.5 here (overtreated hypo to blame, oops).
> 
> O...M...G...I had my first UK endo appointment yesterday and I’m still gobsmacked. What a lovely, kind, helpful, friendly bunch of people. I saw a nurse, the specialist, a DSN and a podiatrist, all in the space of an hour, and had a grown-up conversation with all of them. And all my questions were answered!  No shouting, blaming, threats...it makes me realise how nasty my previous endo was.
> 
> Oh, and since Swansea’s a teaching hozzie, I’ve put my name forward to get involved in some research.
> 
> So happy I could cry!


What great news!  I've been pretty impressed with my first Northern experience, even though the Southern one wasn't too shoddy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me on this very chilly morning!  Where did summer go?


----------



## Lanny

00:49 BS 8.2. Ate dinner & couldn’t go back to sleep! Was knackered after getting back from the hospital review yesterday & slept after a VERY late lunch, 17:15, exercises & bath when I got back! Exhausted emoji!

Everything went well & everbody was pleased with my progress despite the injury! But, a change in the routine. The doctor told me to split the Levemir dose to 24 units at lunchtime & 6 units at bedtime, around midnight, to bring down the morning figures & cut the chances of hypos later in the day. So, will start that today!

Yes, it’s cold & dark but, I’m warm & sunny on the inside!

A GOOD, good morning to you all!


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties 5.7....working away seems to give me lower bgs first thing...think my bed at home is made from carbs n sugar dun dun duuuuuuun.


----------



## Northerner

Brando77 said:


> Heinz Varieties 5.7


They've had those 57 varieties since I was a kid, you would have thought they would have been able to come up with some new ideas in the past 60 years!


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 4.7 here.

Ooo, yes, there’s deffo a nip in the air. Long sleeves required for this morning’s walk methinks.

Glad to hear you had a good appointment, @Lanny.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Which is exactly what I'd expect having gone to bed on 9.1. Except that the previous two nights going to bed in the 7s, I crashed suddenly low at 2am. Could you kick the DF round the garden a few times, whoever sees her next?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

It’s a beautiful morning here in the Valley. Bit if a chill, but there’s a lovely light mist over the fields going down to the A59 and the river.

Anyway, I woke with a slightly off target of 7.8, but that followed a dead straight gently downsloping line from bedtime, so, like Robin, I must have gone to bed a couple of points high.  Nobody’s perfect.

I was watching Pointless yesterday, and a Scottish couple won with their answer on the names of Scottish Council areas. Their winning choice was Argyll and Bute.

That’s where I used to live - the Isle of Mull is covered by that council. 

So, Argyll and Bute, pointless. We always knew that anyway.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day. Their is a crisp chill in the air today , just a slight  breeze and lovely sunshine, perfec 
Woke to 6.1 with a very wriggly line.  
My basal needs have gone up to 11 units from 5 a few weeks ago. This D lark sure keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Welcome to the weekend, all. 5.4 this morning. Things seem v. stable for now - waking BG in a tight range, daily avg generally = waking + 1 or so. Think I'll cut down on testing a bit & let my digits de-pincushion.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Welcome to the weekend, all. 5.4 this morning. Things seem v. stable for now - waking BG in a tight range, daily avg generally = waking + 1 or so. Think I'll cut down on testing a bit & let my digits de-pincushion.


Great news Eddy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today - not too bad as I was 7.4 before bed


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. On the train to London to complete this year's Thames Path Challenge. I must be mad!


----------



## Flower

Morning all ,8.4 after a slightly too big shortbread to fend off a bed time hypo. Enjoyed every crumb 

Happy walking Stitch, your feet know the rules by now !


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Back home after a few days away and 5.4 waking and 4.0 and a dextrose tab post cat. Hold that bolus for a few minutes!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. On the train to London to complete this year's Thames Path Challenge. I must be mad!


Have a great day Stitch!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Don’t think the grrrrrls are getting a walk this morning - it’s tipping it down!

Good luck with your walk, @Stitch147.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Looks like it's about to rain here too, hope it doesn't spread as a far as the Thames Path.


----------



## Carolg

Nice day here. Good morning all. Still not posting as BG,s mainly in mid teens  since stopping empagliflozin. Got stinking cold and now a chesty cough and really tired. Not starting insulin until after dietitian appointment on Friday. Och well, trying to maintain a healthy diet at moment and not getting stressed.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Nice day here. Good morning all. Still not posting as BG,s mainly in mid teens  since stopping empagliflozin. Got stinking cold and now a chesty cough and really tired. Not starting insulin until after dietitian appointment on Friday. Och well, trying to maintain a healthy diet at moment and not getting stressed.


Hope you are feeling better soon Carol  The insulin will certainly help to improve your levels


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

It’s raining here. It’s going to be raining all day. That doesn’t bother me much, I don’t have to waterproof up for footie - there’s no home game today, so it’s a hide from the world day. Nobody else in this luxury open prison is moving around either. It’s great being retired - no weekend pressure

Anyway, woke with a score of 6.8, which is fine and dandy. Surprising, really, after all the exertion in a dream I had...


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It’s raining here. It’s going to be raining all day. That doesn’t bother me much, I don’t have to waterproof up for footie - there’s no home game today, so it’s a hide from the world day. Nobody else in this luxury open prison is moving around either. It’s great being retired - no weekend pressure
> 
> Anyway, woke with a score of 6.8, which is fine and dandy. Surprising, really, after all the exertion in a dream I had...



Many thanks for not sharing details!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I’ve not read any posts yet so I trust all is well with you all.
I am late reporting in due to going back to bed a a while after brekkie as I was tired and didn’t wake  up till 12 pm   one of the perks of being a retired person 
My first waking test was 8.3  my graph showed a sudden sharp rise about 3 am and a continued slow rise after that,  It got zapped with my brekkie bolus


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. On the train to London to complete this year's Thames Path Challenge. I must be mad!


Good luck @Stitch147 . I hope the weather holds out for you, it’s beginning to look a bit dicey here in E Kent


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Nice day here. Good morning all. Still not posting as BG,s mainly in mid teens  since stopping empagliflozin. Got stinking cold and now a chesty cough and really tired. Not starting insulin until after dietitian appointment on Friday. Och well, trying to maintain a healthy diet at moment and not getting stressed.


I hope you feel better soon that cold sure won’t be helping your levels.  Once your on insulin , which I lovingly call my go juice  you will soon start to see improvements. They will want to bring your levels down gradually .


----------



## Eddy Edson

No read this morning.

Diabetes frustrations: When you're down to yr last strip & you get the "Drop too small. Try again, mutton-head" message.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, seems like waking in the 5s is a distant memory


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 10.4 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me despite a duff needle mishap last night and bumbling along in the low double figures for a few hours until things settled down in the early hours.

Looking a bit drier outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

07:41 BS 8.5. New nighttime Levemir dose seems to be doing its thing! Will have 18 units Novorapid, exercises & breakfast. Don’t need a hot bath after exercises anymore & actually bathed last night before going to bed!

It’s quite bright now outside with the sun shining through the clouds. Didn’t even need the heater on last night! Hadn’t realised it until now but, the constant burning heat of neuropathy has gone now & there are only the odd tingles going up & down my spine every so often meaning, I’m not feeling the cold so much!

Yiippee! A new series of Strictly Come Dancing just started yesterday!

When my mum passed in 2015 I wasn’t in the mood to watch that year. But, my sister & I, the one that passed earlier this year in July, both loved the show & talked about each week’s show on the phone! I will watch it this year & think of her every week & imagine what she’ll say about each dance!

A very good morning to you all!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Slightly late rising this morning, serves me right for watching (yet again) a Pink Floyd concert on Sky Arts. Went to bed on 8.1, woke up on 4.1. 

Nearly good.

Story of my life...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, latest chapter in the 'she's got an HbA1c in a couple of weeks, lets mix it up a bit' saga.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 5.0 today but up far too early.

I've got an HbA1c test in a couple of weeks also - 6 months since DX. Guessing 41 +/- 2, 5.8% - 6.1% ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, just to mix things up a bit.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 on the libre and a 5.4 on the finger post cat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.5 here. 

It’s that time of year again. No, not autumn. Insulin-dose-tweakathon-time.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks.

Interesting test match, don’t you think?

Right, having demonstrated the use of the oxymoron, I can tell you this mornings waking score was a hard earned 6.4.

There was a pre bed correction down from 10.1. Last night’s meal (pork Milanese) is the first time I’ve made it. That’s my excuse.

Have a good day everyone, even if it is Monday. Tomorrow is Tuesday when you start winding down for the weekend


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.5 here.
> 
> It’s that time of year again. No, not autumn. Insulin-dose-tweakathon-time.


I hope you nab it soon, mines still a work in progress, fun isn’t it


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Hope you all have a good day.  I am just about to go and  sort my brekkie out 
6.9  my newish sensor says 7.6 it beginning to shape up nicely.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.2 today. Had a bit of an accident on Friday so have been unable to post, read only. Feel better today after very high BS over the weekend, paramedics were brilliant after responding to my personal alarm around my neck to which I`m very grateful. Well other than that its sunny/cloudy in Torbay temp. 23.C.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

12:15 BS 10.1. Midday alarm woke me up! Picked up post, went to bathroom & washed hands before testing so, a bit of walking around may have affected the score?

It was quite stormy last night with the wind & rain lashing at the windows!

Had my 18 units Novorapid, 24 units Levemir & all other meds. Will do my exercises & have breakfast.

Will catch up later. Good morning everyone! May it be warm & sunny for you on the inside, where it counts, regardless of the actual weather outside!


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, I was up earlier honestly, but busy doing diy! Anyway, I was at 9.4 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.2 today. Had a bit of an accident on Friday so have been unable to post, read only. Feel better today after very high BS over the weekend, paramedics were brilliant after responding to my personal alarm around my neck to which I`m very grateful. Well other than that its sunny/cloudy in Torbay temp. 23.C.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.


@KARNAK . I am sorry to hear this . I trust you recover quickly. Those Paramedics are good aren’t they.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @KARNAK , what an eventful weekend for you! Hope things settle down for you now! A nice house special for you to start the day & a more calm sailing of BS readings today!


----------



## Bloden

Glad to hear you’re feeling better, @KARNAK. And a House Spesh, yay!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good morning all.  A new low (ex alcohol) of 4.6 today. But up v. early again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 again for me today. Dark mornings now, roll on Spring!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 6.4 today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a whopping 13.8 for me after my sensor and pump suspended insulin to avoid hypos for 6 out of 7 hours overnight. Well it certainly worked but rather too well. Call for more Humalog


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a whopping 13.8 for me after my sensor and pump suspended insulin to avoid hypos for 6 out of 7 hours overnight. Well it certainly worked but rather too well. Call for more Humalog


Hope things settle down for you {{{HUGS}}} First in line for an artificial pancreas, that corrects the highs as well as he lows


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Grey and drizzling outside, looks like fence painting off the agenda for today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

Knitting group this morning - first time in 2 months. I hope I can remember ev1’s names!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.9 here. Haven't changed anything, going to bed in the mid 7s, morning readings have varied between 4.5 and 8.5. I can just hear my nurse's voice. 'And why is that?' And my answer, 'If I knew that, I'd do something about it!'


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor 5.4. Ironic as I have to vacuum my pigsty house later.


----------



## Ljc

Brando77 said:


> Clean The Floor 5.4. Ironic as I have to vacuum my pigsty house later.


My Dyson  could do with some exersize too, it’s been languishing on the wall for far too long.


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> My Dyson  could do with some exersize too, it’s been languishing on the wall for far too long.


My dyson is now hanging in there, saying to itself “ well holiday over last night and at least her that must be obeyed emptied me”. 

been giving home grown plums away and last night neighbour kindly gave me a bag of hers, so bagged up and rest, stoned ready to chop to make chutney later. It is hard not to reach out to scoff one as I am passing kitchen so temptation now gone. Only half dozen to ripen on tree then apples and tomatoes should be ready. Really pleased this year


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, thankyou for your kind replies from yesterday feeling much better today. A 6.5 which will do me. Had a half a Cornish pasty yesterday with the crust cut off so not much pastry, test before pasty 4.7, 2 hours after 10.3 . If anyone would like me to send the other five and a half to them just let me know. Rain today temp 22.C.

Have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

11:05 BS 9.5. Had 18 units Novorapid 24 units Levemir, all other meds, exercises & breakfast!

It’s bright, ish, morning today with hazy sunshine through grey cloud.

A very good morning to you all!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all, 5.2 today.

Spring coming in, the best season here, sunny & mild & almond-blossomy, before the hammer-blows of strings of 40+ degree days in summer.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Hope you all have a good day . Reporting in with 5.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

What will the day bring? No idea as yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> What will the day bring? No idea as yet.



Some sunshine, hopefully. My ton of washing won’t dry itself.

Morning all. 7.6 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 7.9 here. Happened to wake at 3am and was 6.0 then. May have bit of wiggle room for a half unit increase in basal.
Two HS's already this morning, @Eddy Edson and @Ljc! Congratulations!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.4 for me today.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Confession time. I've fallen back into a dangerous cycle of not taking my insulin and not testing my blood sugars because I know that they will be bad. I have just forced myself to test and got 31.8 . I did go for an appointment with a health psychologist last week and they have decided that I am suitable for a course with a psychologist which will hopefully be starting shortly. Not surprisingly I am not feeling very well today and have resolved to spend the day getting those numbers lower again. I know what I need to do I just get so down about all of it and end up shutting off from it all. At the moment all I want to do is crawl into bed and pretend none of it is happening.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all.

Bit late reporting, been reading the Washington Post. Something you might have missed, because it’s not related to Brexit, is that 1.5 million people have evacuated the Carolinas before Hurricane Florence hits. Yup, 1.5 million. The Post, needless to say, writes that Trump is complicit - rolling back Obama’s climate change legislation, denying human induced climate change. And it is - it’s hitting further north, and the rain will be heavier (up to 25 inches) because the sea in the Gulf of Mexico is warmer.  Big rain, says the illiterate Trump.

Anyway, after what could called a straight line overnight, woke up with 4.2. Nearly right, but a good job in the great scheme of things, I suppose. And no DP, despite taking 3 minutes to straighten out my legs. Three curse job, this morning. 

Have a good day, everyone, it’s almost the weekend


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Bit late reporting, been reading the Washington Post. Something you might have missed, because it’s not related to Brexit, is that 1.5 million people have evacuated the Carolinas before Hurricane Florence hits. Yup, 1.5 million. The Post, needless to say, writes that Trump is complicit - rolling back Obama’s climate change legislation, denying human induced climate change. And it is - it’s hitting further north, and the rain will be heavier (up to 25 inches) because the sea in the Gulf of Mexico is warmer.  Big rain, says the illiterate Trump.
> 
> Anyway, after what could called a straight line overnight, woke up with 4.2. Nearly right, but a good job in the great scheme of things, I suppose. And no DP, despite taking 3 minutes to straighten out my legs. Three curse job, this morning.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone, it’s almost the weekend



I’ve been following the Hurricane Florence situation Mike and it’s a potentially catastrophic one. 

Shame Trump has diverted $10 million from the disaster aid budget and ploughed it into the coffers for detention of what he views as undesirables


----------



## Eddy Edson

Amigo said:


> I’ve been following the Hurricane Florence situation Mike and it’s a potentially catastrophic one.
> 
> Shame Trump has diverted $10 million from the disaster aid budget and ploughed it into the coffers for detention of what he views as undesirables



Hopefully he'll be out in 2020 if not before. I'm not sure if Stormy Daniels has announced her climate change policy yet, but it's got to be better than Trump's & I assume she'll win in a landslide, even if she's a write-in.   https://twitter.com/stormydaniels


----------



## Lanny

12:00 BS 8.3. It’s lovely & bright outside withe the sun shining & some white puffy clouds. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Welcome to the day, D-wranglers! Another 4.6 this morning & the dreaded DP still MIA. 

This fibre caper really does seem to be working.  I've started carrying around a little container of chia seeds in my pocket & adding them to food when I'm out, God help me. Easier on the innards than bran & don't have a constant smell in my nostrils like I've been working double shifts in a wheat silo.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, 5.7 at 3am, so a half unit increase in my evening dose of basal seems to have notched it down a bit.


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> Confession time. I've fallen back into a dangerous cycle of not taking my insulin and not testing my blood sugars because I know that they will be bad. I have just forced myself to test and got 31.8 . I did go for an appointment with a health psychologist last week and they have decided that I am suitable for a course with a psychologist which will hopefully be starting shortly. Not surprisingly I am not feeling very well today and have resolved to spend the day getting those numbers lower again. I know what I need to do I just get so down about all of it and end up shutting off from it all. At the moment all I want to do is crawl into bed and pretend none of it is happening.


Emma, I'm so sorry to hear that you have been having problems  We're all here for you, please get those numbers down and have a much better day today {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Went to Cartwright Hall in Bradford yesterday where they are having a small but very good exibition on Bagpuss, The Clangers, Ivor the engine etc. The Hockney gallery was good as well.

Fence and she'd painting today weather permitting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Oo, ouch, @Emma Lowery, that’s high. You must be feeling rotten.  As Northie says, don’t be a stranger...let us know how you’re doing.

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Blue sky...watch out beach, here we come!


----------



## Ljc

@Emma Lowery .  I am sorry to hear this . I can’t even begin to imagine  how hard it must be for you right now. 
{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
At 03 30 I realised the sleeper train had been cancelled, it would have been wonderful if they’d put out an announcement but you know what British rail is like  .  As the snack bar ny fridge and cupboards    was open
I stacked up on some snacks  walnuts, bacon flavoured corn snacks came into the picture but I am amazed that a rum baba that I’d bought for my dad seems to have disappeared too .
The night train did eventually arrive around 07 00 I managed to get on. I’ve  just woke up feeling tom and dick with no idea why .


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today which I'll happily live with. 

@Emma Lowery I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time . Diabetes can become a vicious circle but if we can help at all please ask. I've been through a couple of  periods of my life when I struggled with injecting and high levels. It is so hard to know where to start but anything you can do to get back on track- such as testing and knowing where you are- is a step in the right direction. I hope things start to improve for you


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone

Great start to the day. Not. Double deflation on wheelchair tyres. Oh well, nothing on the shopping list today. Good excuse for a slobby day.

Woke with a score of 6.5, once the reader had got over its hissy fit, telling me to test again in 10 minutes. Once it was working again, it alleged I’d been low all night and magically went higher on waking. Aye, right. I must have been sleeping on the sensor. I’ll have to finesse positioning next week.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1 this morn. Loving this cooler weather, came home smelling like flowers instead of a sewage plant in the heatwave.


----------



## Lanny

Very late reporting! 17:09 BS 7.5. Trying reduced dose of 16 units Novorapid, did exercises & about to eat & a bath afterwards.

I woke up half propped up on my right side yesterday morning with my arm VERY numb. Sat up & the right side of my neck was KILLING me! Hadmy Levemir only & exercises before going back to bed! VERY tired; like I hadn’t slept at all!

So, my sleeping pattern is off now as I didn’t sleep till after my midday Levemir earlier. BS was 9.6 before sleeping so, the Levemir did its thing & I woke with my BS a smidge lower than yesterday evening when I got up 2 hours later, after 19:00.

I’m SO hungry & off to eat now! Will catch up later!

Hope you’re all having a GOOD day!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! Rebounded from lows, 5.5 this morning. I blame eating too much yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Scored 6.2 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today


So close


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Yay! 5.2 here! Normality restored. I suddenly felt a lot more energetic yesterday, I'd been feeling tired and lethargic and blaming it on the weather, but it's suddenly dawned on me that my levels have been all over the place for a week, and I'd probably got some low grade Lurgy going on in the background. (Give her a while, she gets there in the end!)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Going to try out my local swimming pool today and join the library too - both run by volunteers. Splish splash!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all. Yay! 5.2 here! Normality restored. I suddenly felt a lot more energetic yesterday, I'd been feeling tired and lethargic and blaming it on the weather, but it's suddenly dawned on me that my levels have been all over the place for a week, and I'd probably got some low grade Lurgy going on in the background. (Give her a while, she gets there in the end!)


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a just about ok 4.1 for me today. 

Lacking lustre and lost my mojo at the moment but it's cinnamon doughnut day at the market today and cinnamon is definitely good for diabetics  -I'm sure I've got that right!  Never mind the sugar and lump of doughy carb!  It's a good job the market only happens every few weeks - get prepared for a work out insulin pump...

Lovely to see a House Spesh @Robin and glad you're feeling more energetic. Happy splashing and book searching @Bloden


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

5.9 this morning, straight line overnight too. It’s nice to get it textbook perfect once in a while.

Got a letter from the eye screening service confirming that my eyes are perfectly normal. That’s what I expected, so no great surprise. 

Just waiting for the engineer from Millercare to fix my old wheelchair, which is nice, cos then I can get down to the scooter store room and shoot down into the village causing mayhem. And all the old ladies in smaller scooters saying “that’s a big one”. All these years, and now they say it.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 today. 2.9 @ 3am, two jb and a digestive biscuit brought it back up to 4.7 seems the digestive biscuit takes a lot longer to release carbs. Cloudy and a lot cooler in Paignton today, temp 19.C.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 today. 2.9 @ 3am, two jb and a digestive biscuit brought it back up to 4.7 seems the digestive biscuit takes a lot longer to release carbs. Cloudy and a lot cooler in Paignton today, temp 19.C.
> 
> Have a good day folks.


Glad you managed to sort the hypo Ted, did it wake you? What was your level before bed? Weather is grey, damp and chilly here in Harrogate, probably about 15 C  Summer's definitely over


----------



## Lanny

11:56 9.7. Was trying to sleep just before 5am & was hungry so, ate instant noodles & fell asleep. Before instant noodles was 7.1 & had 10 units Novorapid. Still can’t seem to get the dose right for noodles! I’ve one more pack left in the cupboard to try & it right: if I don’t; I give up & won’t any more!

Anyway had my midday 24 units Levemir 18 units Novorapid, exercises & will have breakfast!

It’s a grey day today! But, I wish everyone a sunny on the inside, where it counts, good day!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good morning all.  4.8 this morning. Lots of work to do this w/end, but will find some time for fun.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Hope you all have a good day.
5.1 with a slanted up arrow.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Might risk a trip over the border into Lancashire today, which reminds me that I need to renew my passport.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning all , I haven't been on much recently but I just have to tell you that finally this morning I achieved House Special - 5.2 ! Yay


----------



## mumpat888

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> Might risk a trip over the border into Lancashire today, which reminds me that I need to renew my passport.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Best you do that Khskel , without it they may not let you in , worse still they may not let you out again !!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

I was the smiling fool in the swimming pool yesterday - I REALLY enjoyed it!  The Libre didn’t tho - it went absolutely beserk (reading HI, HI, HI while my finger pricks said 8.5, 8.3, 8.1) and took about 4 hours to recover its composure. Hope it doesn’t do this again cos I’m deffo adding swimming to my exercise repertoire.

Nice House Spesh @mumpat888.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. It was the glass of wine last night wot done it!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.8 after a jacket potato challenge last evening. I don't eat them very often but how on earth can a stupid potato require so much insulin juggling. Boo hiss 

Glad the swimming was enjoyable for you Bloden if not so much for your Libre!


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.1 here.
> 
> I was the smiling fool in the swimming pool yesterday - I REALLY enjoyed it!  The Libre didn’t tho - it went absolutely beserk (reading HI, HI, HI while my finger pricks said 8.5, 8.3, 8.1) and took about 4 hours to recover its composure. Hope it doesn’t do this again cos I’m deffo adding swimming to my exercise repertoire.


The poor thing must have been so scared I am pleased to hear it made a full recovery.
It must have  been a shock to you too when you saw the first Hi reading.


----------



## Ljc

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all , I haven't been on much recently but I just have to tell you that finally this morning I achieved House Special - 5.2 ! Yay



Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Good morning all , I haven't been on much recently but I just have to tell you that finally this morning I achieved House Special - 5.2 ! Yay


Congratulations!  

6.5 for me after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I challenged the old insulin last evening. It was Mrs B’s birthday, so prepared a special birthday meal. Tagliatelle with a creamy sauce with lots of paprika and fresh parsley, plus fish stock, and a mix of mussels, prawns and squid rings. Very tasty too.

Woke today with 5.6, and wiggly straight line overnight, charting my movement while asleep, but always in range. 

Who’s a clever boy, then


----------



## Lanny

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.8 after a jacket potato challenge last evening. I don't eat them very often but how on earth can a stupid potato require so much insulin juggling. Boo hiss
> 
> Glad the swimming was enjoyable for you Bloden if not so much for your Libre!



I loved baked potatoes too & they send my BS soaring as weel. But, not anymore now that I’ve found a way of daeling with it! I bake the potatoes, scoop them out of the skins when they’ve done, add butter & black pepper & them them cool completely. I can then reheat in the microwave whenever I want it. All the baked potato taste is there & my BS is hardly affected!


----------



## Lanny

12:05 BS 6.8! Wow! That’s the same figure I went to bed on last night!

Had my midday Levemir, 16 units Novorapid reduced dose, exercises & breakfast.

It’s the usual Irish wind & rain autumn weather outside but, I’m OH SO SUNNY on the inside!

I took a taxi, as has been usual, to pick up my prescription yesterday. Then, I decided after a few weeks of daily physio with improved neuropathy symptoms I’d test my energy levels by walking 3500 steps home! Not quite 100% there energy wise as the last third was a REAL struggle & my back & spine got VERY stiff, with my legs JUST beginning to turn wobbly when I got home! Will give it another week of daily physio & more improvements before I test myself again! My BS continued to drop steadily the rest of the day & I finished on 6.8!

I wish you all a good morning & may you all be sunny on the inside regardless of the actual weather outside!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


I was 16.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

CELTICDUFF said:


> I was 16.7


Hopefully, along with your new determination, we can help you get that number down @CELTICDUFF


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 4.8 again here.


----------



## Eddy Edson

CELTICDUFF said:


> I was 16.7



A little bit of effort & hopefully you'll come down from there pretty quickly.


----------



## Ljc

CELTICDUFF said:


> I was 16.7


@CELTICDUFF . Welcome to the forum.Give us a chance and we will help you get those numbers down.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, it's a 9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 6.5 with a very gently rising attempt at a flatfish


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me. Last night's Bakewell tart made its presence known at about midnight but levels gently recovered overnight.

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh for me.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh for me.


Congratulations!  Must be all that swimming!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a 6.0 for me, not bad after a very carby meal last night. Daughter recreated a noodle dish she had in Japan last year, but we'd both walked miles round the Blenheim horse trials, so must have cancelled each other out.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  3.8 after a hypo night. Lesson for the day - don't try to move furniture when on crutches with a fractured leg, it uses way too much energy up and causes hypos! 

Have a good day everyone. Lovely to see an HS Bloden


----------



## Brando77

Old Age Pension 6.5.....pftttt, if only, thanks Govt.


----------



## mumpat888

CELTICDUFF said:


> I was 16.7


Chin up Celticduff , I remember when I was first diagnosed and feeling up against it . You did the right thing by coming on here , everyone is so helpful and supportive , it helped me tremendously


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  3.8 after a hypo night. Lesson for the day - don't try to move furniture when on crutches with a fractured leg, it uses way too much energy up and causes hypos!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Lovely to see an HS Bloden


Be careful - sometimes even Feng Shui can be dangerous!   I remember when I was recovering from breaking my femur I ordered an exercise bike to help with rehabilitation - when it arrived it was in bits and had to assemble it  Not an easy task by yourself - I was also on crutches and some bits were very heavy! I wasn't diagnosed back then, but I do remember the effort and would definitely need to shovel in a few jelly babies were I to try it now


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up - or, more accurately, was wakened by a message from Vodafone saying this month’s bill was available to view - with 4.3. Nice downward sloping straight line overnight, so fair enough. It’s only nearly bad.

Well, it's Sunday. Newspaper morning, Sunday National and Washington Post online, then The Observer. A soft Leftie’s wallow. Then the family will arrive to interrupt footie on the TV, Peppa Pig will be on, and young Tom will be hammering the rise and recline furniture. “It’s a bed, now Grandad!”

I wish


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.3 today. Had problems with the computer yesterday, took me all day and half of the night to sort it, managed to get back online this morning so here I am . Very cloudy temp 20.C still in shorts and T shirt, off out for lunch possibly liquid involved .

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Lanny

10:59 BS 6.8! Snap! Same as yesterday! Oh, I had a great day yesterday! All green within target readings: haven’t had one pf THOSE in some time!

The combination of daily physio & the split Levemir foses are REALLY working!

Very windy & rainy last night but, there’s a bit of sun this morning.

Will have 14 units Novorapid yesterday’s reduced 16 was too much so, further reduced today. 24 units Levemir, all other meds, exercises & breakfast.

Have a wonderful, lazy, easy Sunday & may it be sunny on the inside, where it counts, for all!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Be careful - sometimes even Feng Shui can be dangerous!



There was no Feng Shui involved in this rearrangement,  just how far I could push the cupboard using my behind!  Thank goodness for wooden floors and sliding furniture!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

18.9mmols after a large brunch. I have had diabetes for nearly 2 years. It seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Will have to reduce breakfast dose further tomorrow! Lazy start today & didn’t get moving till 12:39 & BS had only risen a smidge to 6.9. Now just over 90 minutes later BS is again 5.2. Too low with active insulin on board, 2.5 hours, so, half an oatcake as definitely don’t want to eat the next meal yet! Just missed the 2 hour after window yesterday, 2,5 hours & 5.2 again & ate the next meal early!

Things are definitely improving but, keeping me on my toes!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> There was no Feng Shui involved in this rearrangement,  just how far I could push the cupboard using my behind!  Thank goodness for wooden floors and sliding furniture!


Bum Shui. I like it!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

13.6mmols


----------



## Eddy Edson

CELTICDUFF said:


> 13.6mmols


Better!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Certainly in the right direction


----------



## Eddy Edson

Howdy folks. 5.0 today.


----------



## mumpat888

Good morning everyone 5.9 for me today . Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.7 for me.

Back to work after two weeks off. At least there will be no more fence and shed painting for a few days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:56 BS 6.5! Yay! The trend continues! Had another day of within target ranges readings!

Another windy, wet night! It’s very grey this morning but, you’ve guessed it? I’m feeling SUNNY on the inside! Had 12 units Novorapid, further reduced from yesterday. Did my exercises & had breakfast!

A very good morning to you all & may you be SUNNY on the inside too!


----------



## Ljc

CELTICDUFF said:


> 13.6mmols


 It’s heading in the right direction  , I bet you’re pleased   .Usually the fasting test is the last one to start coming down so your doing well.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day . I forgot to swipe when I first woke up .  5.8 the graph showed I was gently dropping .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, my second HS in a week, I think. My meter must be stuck.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, my second HS in a week, I think. My meter must be stuck.



Congrats on the house special! I almost acheived one just before my injury, 5.3, & hopefully WILL get there this time soon, with the way things are going!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> Congrats on the house special! I almost acheived one just before my injury, 5.3, & hopefully WILL get there this time soon, with the way things are going!


l'm sure you will soon, Lanny, we'll all be looking out for it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Congrats on the HS @Robin!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. I had an extremely naughty but great day out yesterday with my best mate.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Off to the pool again this morning.  Just hope the Libre doesn’t go into spasms this time!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke with 7.1. Not a lot wrong according to my trace, just a bit bit of DP. That’s my excuse anyway. New sensor day today, so an hour of ignorance around lunchtime. 

While the sensor’s away, time for some fun....


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Well done people who are in the green so to speak.
Bit of a query. 
13.6 on waking
Ate porridge banana and cinnamon . Coffee 2 hour later 19! .
Then 12.6 before lunch . A packet of supernoodles .
2 hours later 15.6.
I know that it’s carb.., high. I also did a bit of walking in the morning which I don’t normally do.
All suggestions welcome. I am trying to do the test test test , as suggested.
Thank You


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3 at 5.30am.


----------



## Brando77

CELTICDUFF said:


> Well done people who are in the green so to speak.
> Bit of a query.
> 13.6 on waking
> Ate porridge banana and cinnamon . Coffee 2 hour later 19! .
> Then 12.6 before lunch . A packet of supernoodles .
> 2 hours later 15.6.
> I know that it’s carb.., high. I also did a bit of walking in the morning which I don’t normally do.
> All suggestions welcome. I am trying to do the test test test , as suggested.
> Thank You


You are one of us. Some, like me, porridge skyrockets the bg and some don't , which made me sad as it was my morning ritual since I started working. At least you're testing and now getting to know your limits


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Cheers.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Another 4.8 today. Monotony is good!


----------



## Lanny

06:54 BS 7.8. Had a couple of slightly higer readings after my further reduced breakfast dose & ended on 9.8 before bed.

I think I’ll stick with 12 units Novorapid this morning before I do my physio & have breakfast.

It’s very miserable outside this morning but, I’m nice & warm! Have a good day everyone & be sunny on the inside where the rain doesn’t pour down!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.5 here.

Great to hear you’re testing and doing a bit of exercise, @CELTICDUFF. 

I’m not a T2 but I know a lot of the T2s here follow the LCHF (low carb high fat) diet and find it works really well. You’re already seeing the impact carb has on your numbers - why not try eggs for breakfast?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. . I’ve not read any posts yet I will catch up later.I hope you all have a good day.
 The sun is attempting to come out and the clouds are doing their best to prevent it, the wind is getting rather brisk I’ll need to use extra pegs to keep the washing on the line and out of my neighbors gardens .
Woke up earlier to 6.0 and saw this .
 
Oh come on Libre you’re having a laugh


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Brando77

Five Dozen 6.0. Windy....and not the Metformin....well, it is that as well.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang

Grey day today. Drizzle. Anyway, podiatrist arriving soon for foot overhaul and nail trim (can’t reach my feet). That’ll brighten me up.

Woke with 3.0. Low all night, allegedly, but first day with a new sensor, so I’m not totally convinced. Didn’t feel hypo, for sure. Couldn’t be bothered with a fingerprick, just had brekkie as normal. Being retired and not driving makes you more relaxed about stuff like that.

Right, I’ve worked my way through the Washington Post, next up the National (Scottish Indie paper) then the Guardian. 

International jet setter, me. Suave, well informed champagne socialist


----------



## Flower

Morning all  4.0 when I woke up then shot up to 7.5 after meeting a spider in the kitchen eek still that's a novel way to raise blood glucose  Said offender is now in my vacuum , it was trespassing !


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t be rotten, Flower, spiders were around long before we were, and they’ll still be around after we go. And they catch flies. What’s not to like?


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Don’t be rotten, Flower, spiders were around long before we were, and they’ll still be around after we go. And they catch flies. What’s not to like?



I don't think you have poisonous ones ... Putting you hand in a letter-box disturbing a redback spitting venom is something which can flip you into an us-vs-them mindset ...


----------



## mikeyB

Everything that moves in Oz is about ten times more poisonous than it need be. Complete overkill. Even the Duck Billed Platypus is venemous. Mad country.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.0 on this cloudy day, 22.C, first time I had to put the light on to test and inject, winters a coming .

Have a good day folks.


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Hello and here is my numbers so far
14.1  -  when I woke/ before breakfast 2 shredded wheat. 1%milk
16.4  - 2 hours after breakfast 
12 -  before lunch x 2 sandwiches coleslaw ham and 10 chips. 
16- after lunch 
8.1- before dinner

Numbers coming down. But not enough!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.5 here.
> 
> Great to hear you’re testing and doing a bit of exercise, @CELTICDUFF.
> 
> I’m not a T2 but I know a lot of the T2s here follow the LCHF (low carb high fat) diet and find it works really well. You’re already seeing the impact carb has on your numbers - why not try eggs for breakfast?



Thank You Bloden. Yes but with other health issues can go high fat.


----------



## CELTICDUFF

11. 7mmols.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all, clocking in with a 5.5.

Testing out upping my carbs a notch -  around 180g yesterday, "buffered" with 40g fibre. Seems to give the envelope a bit of a stretch but no big deal. A little puzzled that I seem to be putting on a bit of weight; thought I was keeping cals a tad below maintenance level.  Sluggish metabolism, no doubt.


----------



## Eddy Edson

CELTICDUFF said:


> 11. 7mmols.



Getting there. Yr levels remind of mine for a while after diagnosis. Can be frustrating not to see them drop faster, and to go up after going down, but it takes time & you'll get it sorted.

The biggest single thing for me early on was cutting back on bread; amazed at how much a piece of wholewheat toast could screw up my BG for the entire day.

EDIT: Just because I always find it useful & interesting to see what other people have done, this is what my daily avg BG levels have looked like since early June:

 

I only started regularly testing at that point, after diagnosis in late March, when my daily avg would have been say 14-15. March through early June was my cut-the-crap period, also on low-dose Metformin.

Up to early July was my replace-bread-with-nuts period, also the period when I'd started full-dose Metformin & that was kicking in.  The ups & downs were frustrating but the overall trend encouraging. 

The next couple of months or so were basically marking time with no major changes to anything; still frustrated with the ups & downs at times but basically OK.

The latest down-trend has been my fibre-is-magic period. Looking at my diet I noticed I wasn't getting enough fibre, partly as a result of cutting bread etc; increasing it seems to have had some good benefits.

This is just me, and you sound like you have to deal with much greater restrictions than I do, so just as a little illustration, not supposed to be guidance, which anyway I'm completely unqualified to give. Have you talked with a dietician at all?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

05:50 BS7.6. Slightly better than yesterday. Had 12 units Novorapid, exercises & breakfast.

It’s perfect weather for ducks out there today! Absolutely lashing down with rain & still quite dark!

Picked up my mail & my annual flu jab is on 03/10/18 a few weeks earlier than usual or, I’m a wee bit higher up the list now? My health centre triages the vaccine to patients at higher risk first & sends out the app. letters accordinglyl

Yesterday all my readings settled down & were all green & within target ranges! Had a “duvet day” reading & listening to the newly out Robert Galbraith, aka JK Rowling, Strike kindle & audio book: weather only slightly better than today! I have a feeling it’s going to be stormy all day today: has that feel about it! So, another duvet day today!

Wishing you all a sunny on the inside day no matter what the weather throws at you on the outside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

CELTICDUFF said:


> 11. 7mmols.


Looking good.

Morning peeps. 6.5 here. 

I’d best keep Gwen on the lead this morning or she might get blown away.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning everyone 6.2 for me . Have a good day everyone


----------



## CELTICDUFF

11 this morning all I had was a small amount of pasta chickpeas and a gammon steak and 3 biscuits. Surly I cannot have such a bad case if CARBPHOBIA?


----------



## CELTICDUFF

obviously the food listed was for last nights dinner and not my breakfast.


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.7 this morning..  maybe I'm finally getting past whatever has been causing my crazy blood sugars? My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.7 this morning..  maybe I'm finally getting past whatever has been causing my crazy blood sugars? My fingers are crossed!


I hope so Emma!


----------



## Bloden

CELTICDUFF said:


> obviously the food listed was for last nights dinner and not my breakfast.


If that’s what you fancy for breakfast, why not? Great number this morning, btw.


----------



## Ljc

CELTICDUFF said:


> Hello and here is my numbers so far
> 14.1  -  when I woke/ before breakfast 2 shredded wheat. 1%milk
> 16.4  - 2 hours after breakfast
> 12 -  before lunch x 2 sandwiches coleslaw ham and 10 chips.
> 16- after lunch
> 8.1- before dinner
> 
> Numbers coming down. But not enough!


You are getting their ! yes your numbers are high but except for lunch the difference between the pre and two hrs post brekkie are ok. .  With lunch it’s posdibly the 4 slices of bread depending on what bread it was. 
Perhaps try one sarnie ie 2slices of bread and or find a lower carb bread that  you like,
 also try 6 chips instead 

A gradual reduction as you are doing is in my opinion a  god d way of doing things for youin the beginning as you are leaning what carbohydrates and how many of them your body copes well with.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on this blustery day, 4.6 @ 7am. Its still warm 22.C with the front door open, going to get my hair cut as starting to look like something from the local zoo .

Take care all and have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> 9.7 this morning..  maybe I'm finally getting past whatever has been causing my crazy blood sugars? My fingers are crossed!


I hope so too @Emma Lowery


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I hope you all have a good day .
Was amazed to wake to 5.3 earlier as I thought it very likely I had over treated a 3.6 with a small can of Coke and three gingernuts in the early hours .
Though I like Coke it’s not nice at stupid o clock in the morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Bit late reporting, overslept. Probably because I was repotting balcony plants yesterday, so every muscle aches. Woke up with 9.8, so I suppose that’s an excuse.

Never mind, the plants are fine.


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3.


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Ljc said:


> You are getting their ! yes your numbers are high but except for lunch the difference between the pre and two hrs post brekkie are ok. .  With lunch it’s posdibly the 4 slices of bread depending on what bread it was.
> Perhaps try one sarnie ie 2slices of bread and or find a lower carb bread that  you like,
> also try 6 chips instead
> 
> A gradual reduction as you are doing is in my opinion a  god d way of doing things for youin the beginning as you are leaning what carbohydrates and how many of them your body copes well with.



The thing is I am not a lover of chips. Although I do like potatoes boiled roasted or gratin style


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks. A new low today, 4.2.  

Do I have to start worrying about hypo's?!?


----------



## mikeyB

No. Next question?


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> No. Next question?



I can't find my keys - do you know where I left them?


----------



## mikeyB

Nope. That’s what wives are for. They find them, and then they can feel superior. Then everybody is happy. Win win.


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Good morning slaves to the diabetes gods.
BG good 8.1 before dinner and 8.5 2 hours after.
10.9 this morning. May all your readings be low. Not too low though!


----------



## khskel

Morning all getting my kicks on route 6.6

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 13.6 for me. Perhaps new meds starting to kick in. Here’s hoping as this is the lowest since stopping empagliflozin.calm weather here today so far. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. We seem to have a total absence of weather here, just calm, dull, neither hot nor cold, no doubt this will change and someone will send us some of theirs soon.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.9 today..

It's raining hard here @Robin ,shall I forward it across the Cotswolds for you?


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.9 today..
> 
> It's raining hard here @Robin ,shall I forward it across the Cotswolds for you?


Heart says no, head says...actually, we need the rain for the garden. If you could just send a reasonable and measured amount when youve finished with it, that would be good.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.0 for me.

More rain?! I’ll try not to send it your way, Robin. 

Nice work, @CELTICDUFF.


----------



## Ljc

CELTICDUFF said:


> Good morning slaves to the diabetes gods.
> BG good 8.1 before dinner and 8.5 2 hours after.
> 10.9 this morning. May all your readings be low. Not too low though!


Very nice


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s a HS for me with a really horrible graph during the night


----------



## Lanny

07:56 BS 6.7! I’m speechless! Shock emoji

I spent most of yesterday fire fighting high BS with correction after correction & was over 19.0 at one point! I was thinking “What is going on?” Dozed off after lunch & woke with a scratchiness in my throat! Got very short of breath & trying not to overdo the inhalers.

Now, the breathing has eased quite a bit &, at last, the BS is coming down? But, that’s with 38 units Novorapid around 04:30 when I last ate! I kept eating every 2 to 3 hours last night after my long snooze after lunch! I eat like a pig when I have a cold! But, don’t feel like eating when I have a fever!

There was a storm all day yesterday & now it’s calmly silent outside!

Hopefully I’ll feel better today & have an idea now of how much insulin I need so, get some better numbers!

Hope you all have a better day than me!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning. It’s a HS for me with a really horrible graph during the night



Congrats on the HS @Ljc!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 07:56 BS 6.7! I’m speechless! Shock emoji
> 
> I spent most of yesterday fire fighting high BS with correction after correction & was over 19.0 at one point! I was thinking “What is going on?” Dozed off after lunch & woke with a scratchiness in my throat! Got very short of breath & trying not to overdo the inhalers.
> 
> Now, the breathing has eased quite a bit &, at last, the BS is coming down? But, that’s with 38 units Novorapid around 04:30 when I last ate! I kept eating every 2 to 3 hours last night after my long snooze after lunch! I eat like a pig when I have a cold! But, don’t feel like eating when I have a fever!
> 
> There was a storm all day yesterday & now it’s calmly silent outside!
> 
> Hopefully I’ll feel better today & have an idea now of how much insulin I need so, get some better numbers!
> 
> Hope you all have a better day than me!


I hope you feel better soon and you4 numbers behave themselves.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi everyone

Late reporting because I’ve been deconstructing the vacuum cleaner. Needs a new brush, which is arriving today. That’s just a two minute job - it’ll take longer getting it out of Amazon’s packaging.

Anyway, woke on 6.8, after a very uncomfortable night with legs complaining. I’m thinking of sending them back, not fit for purpose. Out of warranty, though

Forgot to say, the Podiatrist/chiropodist found no probs with the feet. She had a nifty ultrasound gizmo that showed my arteries are throbbing away nicely. Not NHS, of course, because she cut my toenails as well. £30 well spent. It’s nice having a pretty girl rubbing cream into your feet...


----------



## Brando77

Five Dozen 6.0. 5.2 now, Shepherds pie cooking....yes, sweet potato top, it's worth visiting Mum on the way home, she knows what I like


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Hello everyone 
scores on the doors Miss Ford .
Getting there. Decided I am going to cut down my testing at weekend. Wand a couple of days off. So to speak! Still hungry, despite pizza and salad. Fingers painful. But we continue the fight. .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all.  HS this morning.

Would have doubted I could get to that a few weeks ago. Now I'm wondering why it's a bit high. Pathetic, but human.


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Good morning all. 
9.1 
As the dwarfs sing it’s of to work I go
Or as they say in Russia Moscow


----------



## Lanny

Well done, @CELTICDUFF! You’re doing very well!​


----------



## Lanny

05:55 BS 6.7. Had a much better day yesterday as I guessed correctly the doses I needed & al readings were within target ranges! Albeit with 62 units Novorapid in total compared to 130 units of the day before! The same Levemir doses are holding my levels steady as I sleep.

My cold is in the process of moving from my chest to my head which isn’t usual as 9 times out of 10 it’s the other way round: head to chest! It’s getting easier to breath as my nose gets more sniffy?

But, fingers crossed, won’t be so bad & no antibiotics for a chest infection?

Will try a cautious 20 units Novorapid, do my exercises & have breakfast!

Have a good day all!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Good one Lanny.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 4.7 post cat fingerprint for me despite a bedtime woosh to 13.8. A cautious 2 unit correction which brought it down to 8 ISH by 02:00 where it stuck for an hour or so then a steady fall until the alarm.

Good job I find it interesting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 5.9 for me this morn . I keep hovering  around the high 5s low 6s and have been all this hot summer . I like to be mid 5s and have been but the heat kept me from exercising properly to keep it down so now I'm trying to get it back to mid 5s before a visit to nursy after bloods next week !  Its hard though because I'm not the worlds most enthusiastic exerciser !!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.0 here. The garden still seems to be upright after last night's storm.
Congrats on the HS @Eddy Edson!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 2.9, new sensor reading 3.9. 
Biscuit with my coffee time. 

Have a fun Friday all


----------



## Ljc

CELTICDUFF said:


> View attachment 9887 Hello everyone
> scores on the doors Miss Ford .
> Getting there. Decided I am going to cut down my testing at weekend. Wand a couple of days off. So to speak! Still hungry, despite pizza and salad. Fingers painful. But we continue the fight. .


Your doing well.
Ugg sore fingers, maybe you’ve got your jabber set too high try turning the dial down a notch or two.
Have a read of  painless-pricks by Alan S it has some good tips there


----------



## mumpat888

CELTICDUFF said:


> View attachment 9887 Hello everyone
> scores on the doors Miss Ford .
> Getting there. Decided I am going to cut down my testing at weekend. Wand a couple of days off. So to speak! Still hungry, despite pizza and salad. Fingers painful. But we continue the fight. .


Also if you jab along the side of a finger instead of the pad its a little less painful , hope this helps


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here...who knows?!

Off to Bristol today to celebrate my nephew’s 21st, even tho he won’t be there, hahaha. He didn’t want a fuss, but the rest of us did! Don’t you just love a good family do?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, my first time posting, don’t know why, I have nothing to be ashamed of! Firstly, what’s a house special and is there a prize if I get it? My BG this morning at 7am was.....6.4. I was pleased about that as I went to bed on 8.9 for some unfathomable reason. See you tomorrow, if I remember.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all, my first time posting, don’t know why, I have nothing to be ashamed of! Firstly, what’s a house special and is there a prize if I get it? My BG this morning at 7am was.....6.4. I was pleased about that as I went to bed on 8.9 for some unfathomable reason. See you tomorrow, if I remember.


Morning Eggy, good to see you here. It's part of my morning routine, as vital as that first cup of tea. A House Special is 5.2, (an arbitrary decision lost in the mists of time). No prizes, but a jazzy little congratulatory picture from Northie, if he's around,


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning Eggy, good to see you here. It's part of my morning routine, as vital as that first cup of tea. A House Special is 5.2, (an arbitrary decision lost in the mists of time). No prizes, but a jazzy little congratulatory picture from Northie, if he's around,


Thanks Robin, will do my best but am not promising anything!


----------



## Ljc

Nice to see you here Eggyg.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks I forgot to post this earlier as my tum needed it’s brekkie and I was desperate for  coffee.
5.1 this morning, was 4.3 at bedtime so had 3 gingernuts and read for a while then settled down to sleep on 5.8 with a slanted up arrow. 

Oh and my body seems to have decided the season is changing my basal needs have gone up to 13 units , was down to 5 units during summer so more basal testing soon, deep joy


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Ljc said:


> Your doing well.
> Ugg sore fingers, maybe you’ve got your jabber set too high try turning the dial down a notch or two.
> Have a read of  painless-pricks by Alan S it has some good tips there


Thank You


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks. Back to 4.8 today. Have good weekends!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.3 for me. Digestion definitely playing silly games at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.2 here, can't wait to start pumping on 8th October.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a low 3.3 for me, basal needs they are a changing ....again

Off for flu vaccine now . Have a good weekend all


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Good morning everyone 
12.5
Can’t complain as had late snacks. 
Have a good weekend


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Lanny

CELTICDUFF said:


> Good morning everyone
> 12.5
> Can’t complain as had late snacks.
> Have a good weekend



Don’t beat yourself up, @CELTICDUFF, we all have little slips now & then! You’re doing great! Just pick yourself up, brush off the dust & carry on!

Edited to add Oh dear me! ALL those typos! Now corrected! Fat fingers on a small keyboard!


----------



## Lanny

08:40 BS 7.6. Had a MUCH better day yesterday! Had a great snooze just before midday until past 21:00. Woke up with no sniffles but, moving around, getting dinner, I’m still a bit short of breath & have a wee cough!

Yippee! There’s the first celeb’s dances on Strictly Come Dancing later tonight! Looking forward to that! My sister, one that passed at the end of June 2018, & I LOVED watching it every year! I didn’t feel like watching in 2015 after my mum’s passing but, will watch it this series & think of my sister when I do! I can imagine what she’d have said about each dance: loved Eastenders’ actors who do the dancing each year; great fan of that soap!

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an annoying 11.1 for me today. I have no idea why! Anyway, it's new tattoo day today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an annoying 11.1 for me today. I have no idea why! Anyway, it's new tattoo day today.



I'm amazed there's any where left on your bod!


----------



## Stitch147

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm amazed there's any where left on your bod!


Slowly running out of space!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone.

Had a Saturday lie in, but the straight line overnight led to a neat 6.6. Not satisfied with that, my liver thought I needed a touch more to face the day, so here I sit with 8.5. 

It’s a bad show when your various organs don’t know the Saturday script  Sit down, scan the sports channels, and wallow.


----------



## eggyg

Dead on 7 this morning at 8am. Got the grandkids coming today ( all 4) and my eldest granddaughter’s half sister so might be a bit higher later on, along with my blood pressure! At least I don’t have to tidy up this morning, silver linings and all that!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! Another 4.8. Enjoy the day.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 5.0 after having a small can of Coke when I was 4.2 at 4am


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me. Quite a nice overnight flat fish too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you with a 5.0 Amanda seems a good way to start the day.

Been defrosting the freezer as I've a new one coming today. So far I've got enough blocks of ice to build myself an igloo!

Have an enjoyable day all


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait 5.8....enjoy the rain folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Sore ribs after laying on my front for about 5 hours while being tattooed yesterday, but so worth it.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Sore ribs after laying on my front for about 5 hours while being tattooed yesterday, but so worth it.



Pic please!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.   Hope you all have a good day.
Applied and activated a new sensor straight yesterday, my own fault as I forgot to get one prepped earlier any way it was a right little fibber for  several hours  showing early 3s when I was in high 5s but a few hours laying on it seems to be sorting it out. 

Woke to 7.7 on fingerpick  which supprised me because of what had I needed to eat and drink in the early hours, a good couple of slugs  of juice, 2 small cans of coke ugh not nice at that time of night which budged my 3.1 to 3.2 by which time I was totally fed up with it also the hypo hunger had set in so I quelled both with two slices of bread with peanut butter and coffee with two spoons of sugar, with all that high carb I fully expected to be in Double figures.
Have reduced basal by half a unit this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here after a lie in. Looks wet outside, hope it dries up before riding.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning friends

I woke up at 7.30 with. 3.9, so ate a jelly baby to aim for a house special when the alarm went off at 8.30. Just missed, 5.4. 

Still, no visits from DF last night, steady straight line gently sloping down. 

Nice sunny morning here in Lancashireland, but the heating is on. I’m used to subtropical Mull.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning I`ve been absent for a few days, lots going on but BS all over the place. Seem to have it under control now a 6.3 at 7am down to HS at 09.00, weather is sun& rain 19.C. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.0 here after a lie in. Looks wet outside, hope it dries up before riding.


Softer landings, mind


----------



## Lanny

08:24 BS 7.7. Just sat down after a busy morning! Had 22 units Novorapid, exercises & breakfast! Then, pepared a lamb curry that’s in the slow cooker for dinner tonight! After breakfast 09:44 BS 7.8.

Cold is more or less gone but, have an ear infection, right ear again, & treating with tea tree oil. If necessary, will get antibiotics from GP but, currently playing it by ear!

Very wet & miserable here! Really enjoyed Strictly last night! Looking forward to Vanity Fair on ITV & Bodygaurd on BBC later tonight!

Have a good day everyone & may you be SUNNY on the inside: won’t matter what the weather is on the outside!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning I`ve been absent for a few days, lots going on but BS all over the place. Seem to have it under control now a 6.3 at 7am down to HS at 09.00, weather is sun& rain 19.C.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I hope things are settling down for you now Ted


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> I hope things are settling down for you now Ted



Thanks Northie, all appears ok at the moment, kindest regards.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry I’m late, keep forgetting to do first thing, too busy on Face Ache at breakfast. Woke to 7.2 today, I think the cooler weather has something to do with my higher than usual readings. Lovely morning in Eggyland, sunny but bloomin’ cold. Going to make chicken soup for lunch and a ratatouille to go with my slow roasted pork done in my Crock Pot as my oven is broken. I’m having to be super inventive about meals as no oven OR grill! We actually did have a fry up for breakfast today as opposed to an oven/ grill up, first time for many a year. Was kinda nice, don’t tell anyone please!


----------



## CELTICDUFF

16.7 before bed. Been later my hair down and not being to bothered what I eat. Back on the diabetic horse rodeo from tomorrow. I suppose this is my version on the 5:2.


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Sorry I’m late, keep forgetting to do first thing, too busy on Face Ache at breakfast. Woke to 7.2 today, I think the cooler weather has something to do with my higher than usual readings. Lovely morning in Eggyland, sunny but bloomin’ cold. Going to make chicken soup for lunch and a ratatouille to go with my slow roasted pork done in my Crock Pot as my oven is broken. I’m having to be super inventive about meals as no oven OR grill! We actually did have a fry up for breakfast today as opposed to an oven/ grill up, first time for many a year. Was kinda nice, don’t tell anyone please!



I hope you don’t have to wait too much longer till your oven can be fixed. 

Their is nowt wrong about getting the frying pan out, mine is used quite often .
I used to love my old griddle, till  a certain person who lives here , (my dad ) decided to get rid of it for me    it was a lovely cast iron one too.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! 5.6 today, higher than it's been for a while, after a bold experiment with rice last night.

Then I remembered I planned to get my blood sucked this morning for 6 mths post-DX review later this week & had to scurry off for that. Was hoping to astonish lab, surgery, their professional associates, their family & friends with a 4 point something FBG but that ain't gonna happen this time. Oh well.

My prototype Diabetotron v0.6 cranks out an HbA1C prediction of 5.8% / 40, plus or minus a bit. Will find out how deluded it is on Thursday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:01 BS 7.8. 22 units Novorapid, exercises & had breakfast!

Yesterday was a much better day & I’m more or less over my cold! The ear is doing ok with tea tree oil & is improving slowly with no signs of going out of control, yet! Got my doses a bit wrong yesterday as I wasn’t that hungry & over bolused for the lamb curry that I only ate half a serving of. Forced myself to eat ice cream an hour later to avoid a hypo: first time I DIDN’T enjoy it! Will be lowering doses now from today!

Only had 22 units this morning as I ate the other half serving of lamb curry this morning with some reheated mash potato! Will see when I test, in about 40 minutes, how that turns out?

Physio assessment after lunch at 2pm today after my physiotherapist’s return from annual leave! I’ve come a long way with my daily physio since the last time O saw her!

Have a good day all & carry that sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Lanny

06:59 BS 8.7. Seems I got the dose bang on the nose! Will be cautiously reducing doses & see how I do with the guessing game.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me. Post meal hypo last night. I think my ratio and timings need revisiting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. I have remembered to post today! 6.3, more like my usual thank goodness. Just waiting the customary 20 minutes after bolusing before I can eat my brekkie. Starving! Off to the fells today, hoping to bag a Wainwright or two.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, lowest for a good while. 
Looked out and there's a touch of frost on the shed roof. Are we still allowed to say Winter is coming? (Game of Thrones was trying to copyright it, can't remember if they succeeded or not).


----------



## CELTICDUFF

Good morning everyone. 
14.7
Back to my version of 5:2 plan.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.0 to get the new week rolling.

Fridge/freezer delivery round 2 today. The delivery people had someone elses order on the lorry, mine had gone to a different destination.  So,  we'll see what today brings- if anything!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.0 to get the new week rolling.
> 
> Fridge/freezer delivery round 2 today. The delivery people had someone elses order on the lorry, mine had gone to a different destination.  So,  we'll see what today brings- if anything!



An adventure! It could be anything - yr fridge/freezer, an orangutan in a cage, King Arthur's Round Table, a container full of lawn-mower parts ...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Hope you all have a good day. 
Woke to 5.9 with a slanted up arrow.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Howdy all. Clocking in with a 5.5. Have a nice day!

(New avatar is my great-great-great gandfather. Dissenter emigrant from Brighton, a "slight, rough-mannered but completely Christian" fellow. Originally a cooper by trade, turned himself into a well-known dissenting preacher and homeopath - oh well, probably killed fewer patients than most regular doctors in those days. Noted for refusing to charge widows, orphans and indigents. Developed Fabian-ish political views, became Mayor, higher political ambitions stymied by refusal to serve alcohol at banquets. Died at 66 of a heart attack on the street while running to catch a train, family legend says in order to meet his mistress. Wish I could have met him!)


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Howdy all. Clocking in with a 5.5. Have a nice day!
> 
> (New avatar is my great-great-great gandfather. Dissenter emigrant from Brighton, a "slight, rough-mannered but completely Christian" fellow. Originally a cooper by trade, turned himself into a well-known dissenting preacher and homeopath - oh well, probably killed fewer patients than most regular doctors in those days. Noted for refusing to charge widows, orphans and indigents. Developed Fabian-ish political views, became Mayor, higher political ambitions stymied by refusal to serve alcohol at banquets. Died at 66 of a heart attack on the street while running to catch a train, family legend says in order to meet his mistress. Wish I could have met him!)


He sounds fascinating Eddy 

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Eddy Edson said:


> Howdy all. Clocking in with a 5.5. Have a nice day!
> 
> (New avatar is my great-great-great gandfather. Dissenter emigrant from Brighton, a "slight, rough-mannered but completely Christian" fellow. Originally a cooper by trade, turned himself into a well-known dissenting preacher and homeopath - oh well, probably killed fewer patients than most regular doctors in those days. Noted for refusing to charge widows, orphans and indigents. Developed Fabian-ish political views, became Mayor, higher political ambitions stymied by refusal to serve alcohol at banquets. Died at 66 of a heart attack on the street while running to catch a train, family legend says in order to meet his mistress. Wish I could have met him!)





Northerner said:


> He sounds fascinating Eddy
> 
> Good morning  6.2 for me today



And very handsome too! A fascinating man of principle!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Frost on the windscreen yesterday. Haven't looked outside today to see if scraping required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:58 BS 6.9.

Just up & feeling lazy this morning! Might take a while for me to get moving!

Ear is starting to give me a bit of bother so, will call GP at 08:30 & get antibiotics?

Physio was very wuick yesterday! I put it forward to her that in light of my much strengthened neck I wanted to see if my arm could be stretched for more backward movement! But when she laid hands on me during examination it still hurt a bit! So, continue with the daily exercises myself & she’ll see meone last time on 15/10/18 when I’ll be discharged. Need to continue the daily exercises but, no more assessments are needed!

Good morning everyone & hope you can carry the sunshine on the inside so, it doesn’t matter what the weather is on the outside!

I might even go back to sleep, if I can! Yawn emoji


----------



## Bloden

Shwmae pawb. 6.1 here.

First Welsh class this evening, hence the greeting. I hope I don’t forget to go!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.1 here, a bit near the bottom. I blame exercise class, I went last night instead of this morning, because I'm meeting an old friend today, and all that jumping around in the evening obviously frightened the dawn phenomenon away.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.0 today and a new functioning fridge freezer in situ. Insulin has muscled straight in and claimed the middle door shelf 

I thought your avatar had undergone a haircut @Eddy Edson , sounds an interesting relative


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Shwmae pawb. 6.1 here.
> 
> First Welsh class this evening, hence the greeting. I hope I don’t forget to go!


Pob lwc!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone. Lovely autumn day.

I woke with 6.4, admittedly after a correction before bed due to the late arrival of some of the meal I’d eaten earlier. Isn’t life fun? 

On the subject of great great great grandfathers, mine was an Irish Navvy. Another immigrant from County Mayo, one of the Irish diaspora after the spud famine. That was political - there was easily enough wheat in England to ship some over. Ba*****ds. 

Like the Scots, the Irish have long memories. But at least Brexit might result in a United Ireland, anything to avoid a hard border. 

Interesting times.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Need to do some more Route 66 planning. So much stuff we want to see and do. Hopefully the 5 weeks we've allowed to do it is going to be enough!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it’s 3940km long, so that’s just 112 or so km a day. Easy peasy, Stitch

That’s the average you need to maintain, anyway. Best of luck


----------



## eggyg

Morning my fellow finger prickers. Can you believe I have just woken up! Well, I was awake until 2.30am battling with burning feet and aching calves after my adventure up one of Mr Wainwright’s supposedly easier fells! If he wasn’t dead I would have sued him for misleading claims!  Anyways I digress, 6.8 this morning, we had steak pie and chips in a lovely Lakeland pub and I over bolused so was down to 5.9 before bed. Had a thin slice of fruit malt at 11. Today I will mostly not be walking up fells!


----------



## mikeyB

Well done, eggy, but more importantly if Mr eggy coped with it, that’s great news


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 the sun is shining, still quite a lot of tourists about soon be time for Tinsel & Turkey .


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 the sun is shining, still quite a lot of tourists about soon be time for Tinsel & Turkey .


Watch out for the goat!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-45637302


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Well done, eggy, but more importantly if Mr eggy coped with it, that’s great news


He did, he’s fitter than me! 8.5 weeks post op, he was discharged from rehab last week, appointment with consultant November to discuss his meds, hoping he can come off some of his angina tablets, touch wood.


----------



## Brando77

Made In Heaven 6.7.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! HS today.


----------



## Lanny

Let be the first to congratulate you!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Lanny said:


> Let be the first to congratulate you!



Thanks! Have an excellent day, Lanny.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning! HS today.


Congratulations! 

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning! HS today.


Congratulations


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .
Woke to a horrid 8.9 earlier . When I was at hypo c3ntral the other day my body was doing its bet to tell me I wasn’t well.  My ear infection is back and something else keeps trying to grab me but as it’s not tall dark n handsome  I’m managing to dodge it


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wrong side of town 7.5
Perhaps 3 oatcakes was slightly over the top for a post hypo top up.

Need to reduce insulin more!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up at a more civilised time today. A 6.6 this morning, which I am quite happy at, as was quite high before bed. Well I will watch Bake Off and get tempted, in the absence of any ginger cake, I had a Kit Kat!


----------



## Lanny

07:28 BS 6.5. Had 18 units Novorapid, cautious reduction, did my exercises & waiting for breakfast to finish cooking in the oven at 07:50.

Better post quick & wish you all a good day or, I’ll end up with a burnt breakfast: will not be a happy bunny!

Will phone to see GP for antibiotics for my ear as I’m not waiting for tesco delivery today!

Have a good day everyone & carry the sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.4 here. A major improvement on my bedtime BG!

So, I just happened to sit next to Manuel from Northern Spain in Welsh class, hahaha. I’m a Spaniard magnet.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. With this run in the 4s and the sunny autumn weather, I might have to put my basal back down to its summer level. Whereupon the weather will break, no doubt.


----------



## mumpat888

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 the sun is shining, still quite a lot of tourists about soon be time for Tinsel & Turkey .


Oh no not Tinsel and Turkey , its bad enough every other word is strictly we've even lost the repair shop from bbc2 ! Bah humbug !


----------



## mumpat888

Oh and 5.7 for me this morn so that's a bonus . Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

Don’t worry, no burnt breakfast: out of the oven at 07:51. Poured myself some juice & munching away while I catch up!

Oh, binged watched, yesterday & day before, the BBC 3 sries Killing Eve. That was a far out wacky & dramatic series about a British secret service agent trying to catch an assasin! Very unexpectedly funny at times with all the usual suspense & drama you’d expect! Loved it!


----------



## Lanny

Just a quick update! Waded through the 08:30 phone rush & got an appoint to see the GP at 10:50 this morning!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning! HS today.



Well done & congrats.  A lowly 3.7 this side of the world, no signs of hypo awareness. The sun is shining in all its glory, 21.5 C doors and windows all open. Next door are out sunbathing won`t be long before joining them .



Robin said:


> Watch out for the goat!


Hi Robin goat returned earlier this morning .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke with 7.2, (6.8 on the fingerpick) and a dead straight line overnight.

Right, that’s the diabetes sorted. Next up, CBD oil and some pain relief so that I can move around without wobbling.

A man’s work is never done


----------



## Lanny

Just another quick update. Just in the door from GP appointment! Very nice lady locum with a very good bedside manner! My sinuses are bunged so, affecting ears! They’re clear with no infection! Best be given decongestant but, can’t because of blood pressure medication so, a spray to calm down the inflamed skin.

She took the time to read my notes & joked with me about my trampolining accident, asked what my BS readings were this morning & said straight away that they were very good, for me. She must have gotten my readings from the hosp. DSN team as I printout all my readings for them from mySugr app. Very pleasant & nice bedside manner!


----------



## Lanny

04:38 BS 8.4. A bit higher because I over & under estimated two boluses yesterday! Can’t always get this guessing game right! Then, didn’t want to eat when I woke briefly before 22:00. Waited until 23:00& had my midnight basal of 6 units a bit early & went back to bed! I slept a lot yesterday: relieved by GP visit &, as the little stroll from the health centre downhill to the chemist showed, not completely over this cold yet!

VERY NAUGHTY ALERT!!!
Had 24 units Novorapid, exercises & lanb curry & rice for breakfast! I know, I know, was out of casseroles, from the freezer, before my tesco delivery on Tuesday, didn’t slow cook any that day or yesterday. So, that’s all I had in the fridge this morning! The last time, a couple of days ago, I had this breakfast 20 units wasn’t enough & I was in the 12’s after. So, a bit more this time!

Will start the slow cooking today & tomorrow with chicken, beef & lamb casseroles, 8 servings of each & my freezer will be stocked up again!

Anyways, a very good morning to you all &, as always, carry the sunshine on the inside then, it can rain all sorts on the outside & you won’t care!

PS: a little grr! Was kicked off just after writing this & before posting. Got back on & nothing was saved! Had to rewrite everything again!

Edited to add:- Oh, I don’t think I was logged in but, didn’t realise it until I pressed the reply button. Then, was kicked off & nothing was saved. This has happened a lot in recent days. It looks as if I’m logged on as it says Lanny at the top right of the page instead of Log in but, I’m not & only find out when I try to post!


----------



## Ljc

Edited to add:- Oh, I don’t think I was logged in but, didn’t realise it until I pressed the reply button. Then, was kicked off & nothing was saved. This has happened a lot in recent days. It looks as if I’m logged on as it says Lanny at the top right of the page instead of Log in but, I’m not & only find out when I try to post!

@Lanny , Oh that’s so annoying when that that happens, perhaps let Northener know if it hapoen# again.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> @Lanny , Oh that’s so annoying when that that happens, perhaps let Northener know if it hapoen# again.


I haven't experienced this @Lanny , do you always tick the 'stay logged in' box when logging in? What device/operating system/browser are you using?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today after a bedtime 5.1 - so close!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning campers .  Hope you all h@ve a good day.
I am still managing to fight off  whatever it is that’s trying to nab me, though it does manage to snuggle up close  and keep me warm  during the night,  for some reason it tries to flee when I’ve had brekkie but continues  to play happily with my BGs then it’s  back like a bad penny when I slip under the covers.

Woke up earlier to to 7.8, it’s gone down a tad now


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Sorry to take this off topic but tried to post this in conversation to @Northerner three times & it won’t let me.

I use mainly the iPad mini 4 on ios 11.4.1. Had to check that in the settings & see that there’s a new update to ios 12 has just become availabe. So, will update to that & hopefully that’ll sort things out!

I always have the stay logged in button ticked. My iPad FOES automatically update, at some point, but, there’s abit of a lagg depending on battery power: at least 50%. My battery power is currently less than that so, will plug in & update.

Will let you know if there are any problems after!

Thanks

Lanny


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me. Nice straight line over night. Novo rapid reduced to 1:15 and no post meal hypo or bedtime spike.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Dropping half a unit of basal last night seems to have got me out of the low fours. 
Off for a flu jab this morning. Our surgery operates a turn up and wait system on selected dates, seems to work usually, but what's the betting there's a queue today, because I'm going out straight afterwards.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. A nice, back to my usual, 5.7, had a 4.3 before bed last night. Monday’s exercise kicking in perhaps? Had a slice of toast and all was well. Quiet day at home today, dog sitting over the weekend and she is coming later today. So Vizla proofing the house!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 for me.

It’s gorrillas in the mist here, but sunshine on its way apparently. 

What’s “Vizla-proofing” @eggyg?


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 3.7 for me.
> 
> It’s gorrillas in the mist here, but sunshine on its way apparently.
> 
> What’s “Vizla-proofing” @eggyg?


We are looking after our eldest daughter’s Hungarian Vizla dog this weekend. They are very big and bouncy and excitable, so need to move things!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7 today, just finished all the washing and dried the lot.  Start the HOPE program this afternoon I will report back and let you know how it went. Sun is shining 22.C at the moment .

Have a good day all.


----------



## Robin

Whizzed into the surgery, waltzed straight in to see nurse, checked I was getting the quadrivalent ( nurse. 'you've been reading up on this, haven't you!') jabbed and out again in about thirty seconds flat. Now on a coach to London!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up in the night for bladder emptying, so did a quick read of my BG. 2.5. Couple of JBs and back to bed. Woke up on 4.8, dead straight line after the dip. 

More importantly, for some reason I’m not as stiff this morning. Got out of bed without holding on the handrail. Triumph


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all! 5.3 this morning.

Had the 6 month post-DX review today.  My HbA1c estimate of 5.8% / 40 was spot-on and doc & nurse awarded me a gold star.  

They were interested in comments about the Newcastle stuff and agreed there's no reason why I shouldn't lose another 5 kg or so to get BMI down to 21 to see how that works.  Roy Taylor's notes for GP's recommend a "low normal" BMI target for normal-ish-weight T2's, so maybe I can beat the DF into granting remission or reversal or whatever you want to call it, without very much effort.  Worth a shot!

Staying on Metformin, statin, BP meds for the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Whizzed into the surgery, waltzed straight in to see nurse, checked I was getting the quadrivalent ( nurse. 'you've been reading up on this, haven't you!') jabbed and out again in about thirty seconds flat. Now on a coach to London!


Got mine on Saturday, walk in clinic for the under 65s only. Never had that before, are we getting something special this year?


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I woke up in the night for bladder emptying, so did a quick read of my BG. 2.5. Couple of JBs and back to bed. Woke up on 4.8, dead straight line after the dip.
> 
> More importantly, for some reason I’m not as stiff this morning. Got out of bed without holding on the handrail. Triumph


Maybe because it wasn’t as cold through the night? 16 degrees up here last night, window flung open and covers off!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 3.7 for me.
> 
> It’s gorrillas in the mist here, but sunshine on its way apparently.
> 
> What’s “Vizla-proofing” @eggyg?


Here is the big, bouncy Heather. Looking as if butter wouldn’t melt!


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> Maybe because it wasn’t as cold through the night? 16 degrees up here last night, window flung open and covers off!


Nope, bedroom’s  always the same temperature. It’s just the natural variability of any long term neurological condition. That’s all part of the fun - not knowing what the day will bring


----------



## Carolg

Not happy. New meds not bringing down BG. Busy at work, keeping food diary and go to see dietitian on 12th. Nurse also will call. Oh well, never mind. Hope everyone,s fine. Picture for avatar is me and grandson lastt year


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Got mine on Saturday, walk in clinic for the under 65s only. Never had that before, are we getting something special this year?


We youngsters are getting 4 strains, including Japanese flu. OH, being over 65, only got 3 strains, but with an adjuvant to make it more effective. We look forward to seeing which of us, if either, gets flu, and if so, which nationality!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all Libre and Fingerprint in agreement with a 5.4. 1:15 for evening meal seems to be doing the trick for now. 

Must get bloods taken for review this morning. Had to abort yesterday's attempt due to 6 mile journey to work taking 90 minutes. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:05 BS 8.5. Going in the wrong direction!

Yesterday was a tale of too much insulin! I’m much better now with the combination of the ear spray &, at the GP’s suggesstion, allergy tablets. A handy tip if, like me, you’re on blood pressure meds & can’t take decongestants. Allergy tablets are not as effective as a decongestant but, every little bit helps! Reduced doses, the rest of the day after breakfast, but, still ended up hypo! So, had coke before eating dinner. 4.1, feeling very rough, coke, about half hour later 5.8. Another very cautious reduction of 12 units Novorapid followed by dinner. After dinner was 6.2 just past the 2 hour window. But, risen to 7.5 just before midnight: hypo treatment?

Woke up feeling very stuffed & don’t want to eat, for hours yet the way I’m feeling! So, had 10 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to stop BS rising? Sometimes I get that spot on & BS dosen’t rise, even falls a little, & sometimes I don’t & BS still rises! It’s down to JUST the right amount of oatcake!

Anyway, hope today I get the guessing game right!

May you all have a good day & carry the sunshine on the inside!

Ps:- I was driven mad this morning with the new ios 12 on my iPad as the update has changed things & I couldn’t lock the screen orientation, an essential when lying down in bed: screen rotating all the time due to the odd angle! Got there eventually! I just have to get used to a WHOLE new ios update: not just version. Forgot to update my iPhone but, will delay that till I get to grips with the new ios!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.1 here. Lowered my basal the previous night, which worked, but which chump on autopilot automatically did the higher dose last night?!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Here is the big, bouncy Heather. Looking as if butter wouldn’t melt!


Oh, she looks very regal.  Like you say @eggyg, they’re good at hiding their true nature, tee hee. Good luck!

Morning all. 9.9 here...oops, rebound.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning , hope you all have a good day.
6.9 on the finger,  Libre 7.0 
Sometime yesterday while I wasn’t watching it close enough, it yes the horrible it got a firm hold on me, try as I might I couldn’t evade it any longer.  I woke up feeling exhausted  all I want to do is curl up under the duvet and sleep. 
No chance of that as I’d promised dad I would go with him for his first appt to have a badly needed new set of dentures made this afternoon.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Here is the big, bouncy Heather. Looking as if butter wouldn’t melt!


Looks similar to my friend Kate's Weimaraners


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a silly 3.0 today, reduced insulin by 4units see how it goes during the day. I`m off to the docs at 09.30 for review tests should be fun . Sun is shining temp at the moment is 24.5C in the living room all doors & windows open .

Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Looks similar to my friend Kate's Weimaraners
> 
> View attachment 9923
> 
> View attachment 9924


They are a very similar breed. Pointer dogs.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks, sorry am late had doggy duties to attend to, they’re worse than babies! 6.6 this morning. Beautiful but chilly here up north, nice day for a long walk.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all. 5.3 for me this morning again. Have a good Friday!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning folks, sorry am late had doggy duties to attend to, they’re worse than babies! 6.6 this morning. Beautiful but chilly here up north, nice day for a long walk.


Enjoy your day! Perfect here on my 6 mile morning run as the Sun was coming up!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all Libre and Fingerprint in agreement with a 5.4. 1:15 for evening meal seems to be doing the trick for now.
> 
> Must get bloods taken for review this morning. Had to abort yesterday's attempt due to 6 mile journey to work taking 90 minutes.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


My ratio is 1:15 for evening meal, but sometimes I forget! Like last night! Toast again for supper!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, beautiful sunny morning, but it was very fresh this morning, a definite nip in the air. Proper Autumn morning 

I woke with a score of 6.8. Pre bed 9.1, so that’s about right. Nice downward sloping line. 

The legs are back to normal. Needed two sticks for the first wee of the morning. Don’t worry, there’s a grab rail by the toilet, this wasn’t a free form exercise


----------



## Robin

That's a very neat and tidy post, Mike, #44440 on page 2222 of the thread.


----------



## mikeyB

Hadn’t noticed, Robin, well spotted 

Like the bathroom floor


----------



## Eddy Edson

Happy weekend folks! 5.1 this morning, straddling a HS.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today - third day in a row that I've been waking in the 5s, I've been out of them for ages


----------



## Lanny

05:19 BS 11.9. Shocking!!!

Slept for over 15 hours after lunch yesterday & was only briefly awake by the midnight alarm for Levemir. Woke up all bright eyed, bushy tailed & raring to go!

Yesterday’s tale was too much insulin, near hypo BS 4.9 90 mins. later so, earlier than planned breakfast, lunch, just about ok after BS 9.1 & conked out: out for the count afterwards. I usually take half my breakfast dose with half an oatcake if not hungry to stop BS rising! But, with me recovering & needing less insulin, I got it wrong!

Had 20 units Novorapid. With yesterday’s half oatcake then, near hypo coke treatment & breakfast I had 10 units & 8 units & BS was ok! So, +2 for the high BS this morning! Liver dump during long sleep?

Only time will tell if I get today’s guessing game right!

Did exercises & had breakfast! Currently waiting to test & a nice hot bath after!

GOOD MORNING everyone! Did that wake you up? May you carry the sunshine on the inside to warm you up from the cold on the outside! Brrr! It’s cold this morning!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me.

Drop car off for MOT and service then flu jab this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Working this morning then haircut
15.1 for me. Spoke to pharmacist, will maybe take a month for new medication to make a difference

Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, remembered to take the right amount of basal last night, and, lo and behold, 5.2 this morning!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, remembered to take the right amount of basal last night, and, lo and behold, 5.2 this morning!



Whey hey! Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, it’s a nice bright sunny one here in E Kent  no breeze either 
Woke up much earlier for @ comfort break  4 a m  on 6.6 managed to go back to sleep till 9 a m   on 6.0
Had a fairly even line overnight. 

Whatever it is that has managed to grab me and hold me tightly in its grip (fingers crossed)  seems to be getting weaker .  It’s a funny old thing, not a proper cold, no sore throat or coughing just the occasional huge sneeze that comes out of nowhere, tired all the time ,  no energy with another drafted ear infection. 
Just for a change I’m needing  less insulin. I wonder if my early warning system for being ill will work in reverse.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, remembered to take the right amount of basal last night, and, lo and behold, 5.2 this morning!


A lovely HS


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks, it’s a nice bright sunny one here in E Kent  no breeze either
> Woke up much earlier for @ comfort break  4 a m  on 6.6 managed to go back to sleep till 9 a m   on 6.0
> Had a fairly even line overnight.
> 
> Whatever it is that has managed to grab me and hold me tightly in its grip (fingers crossed)  seems to be getting weaker .  It’s a funny old thing, not a proper cold, no sore throat or coughing just the occasional huge sneeze that comes out of nowhere, tired all the time ,  no energy with another drafted ear infection.
> Just for a change I’m needing  less insulin. I wonder if my early warning system for being ill will work in reverse.




Ah! The guessing game for you too as you recover!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> A lovely HS



Whey hey! THAT’S a nice one!


----------



## eggyg

Morning chaps. A 6.2 this morning and that was with me being naughty and going to bed on a 5.3!( please don’t try this at home) .  Must sort out my evening ratio, sick of eating toast at 11pm. Hence why I didn’t last night. Off to Tesco now, oh joy, and then back to unpack, have lunch and walk the dog to get our flu jabs.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Whatever it is that has managed to grab me and hold me tightly in its grip (fingers crossed) seems to be getting weaker . It’s a funny old thing, not a proper cold, no sore throat or coughing just the occasional huge sneeze that comes out of nowhere, tired all the time , no energy with another drafted ear infection.


Must be some odd Lurgy doing the rounds. I came back from a walking holiday a few weeks ago, and felt really off for a few days, and my BG levels were all over the place. I put it down to post holiday tiredness, but one morning my levels went back to normal and I felt much livelier, so I reckon I'd 'had something' (probably caught it on the plane home) but apart from the lethargy and a few sniffles, it never developed into anything definite.
Hope you get rid of yours soon!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Sorry about the American style greeting, I’ve just been reading the Washington Post. Mind boggling.

Anyway, another perfect night according to Libre, woke on 6.2. Neat.

It’s a lovely day here, but chilly first thing. I love these autumn days. Might get out for a walk. Well, a roll. Who cares?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. IllI be on my way to London soon for this year Diabetes UK London Bridges Challenge. Should be good.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. IllI be on my way to London soon for this year Diabetes UK London Bridges Challenge. Should be good.


Best of luck Stitch! Have a great day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you have a nice day.
Woke up feeling hungover I’d only skimmed into the red for a very brief while but my graph was like a bouncy castle. 
Woke up to 6.5


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 04:49 BS 7.4. Going back in the right direction Had a cautious reduction of 18 units Novorapid, exercises & breakfast. After 06:32 BS 9.4. JUST about squeezed into the target range! Pretty happy about that! Had a bath & rewatched last night’s Strictly!

Danny continues to impress mebut, was VERY undermarked!

Very cold in the predawn when I got up but, a BIT warmer now with the sun up!

Have a great day all: lazy & easy! Znoozing emoji. Carry the sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Hope you have a nice day.
> Woke up feeling hungover I’d only skimmed into the red for a very brief while but my graph was like a bouncy castle.
> Woke up to 6.5



Oh no! Did you overbolus yesterday evening?

Hope the guessing game goes better for you today: the guesses HAVE to land on the spot SOME time!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh no! Did you overbolus yesterday evening?
> 
> Hope the guessing game goes better for you today: the guesses HAVE to land on the spot SOME time!


Thanks.  I believe the DF paid me a visit


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. IllI be on my way to London soon for this year Diabetes UK London Bridges Challenge. Should be good.


Good luck, Stitch!


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 6.1 here.

Meeting the (secondary school) girls this morning for a coffee and a catch-up - could take a while cos we haven’t met up since Xmas.

Go Stitch!


----------



## Robin

Morning all another 5.2 here. That's two mornings running, but I don't recommend my method.
Did a long walk yesterday, and I remember waking around 1.30 last night and staring at my clock, knowing I'd got to use the digits to calculate some sort of carb ratio, and being totally flummoxed, then I remember thinking, no I've got to get up and do a test, but I can't remember how to factor the result into any calculation, so I went on staring at the clock for a bit, trying to work out what I should be doing with the figures.
Fortunately routine kicked in automatically at that point, and I shovelled in the usual amount of hypo treatment and went back to sleep!


----------



## Amigo

Despite over indulging yesterday including some very naughty Hotel Chocolat chocs, I woke with a 5.7

I’m hoping it’s signalling my chest infection is on the wane!

Good luck @Stitch147


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning all 6.8 after a late night at a local gig, 70s/80s music really nostalgic . I was offline yesterday so catching up on this cool 17.C cloudy day, hope you are all well and have a good day.

Go for it @Stitch147 .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

After a couple of days without a cloud in the sky, we’ve got clouds without sky. Never mind, I’m not going out anywhere. Horrible night, kept waking up every time I moved with muscles protesting.  I knew this would happen after the football adventures, so never mind. It’s the revenge of the neuro fairy.

The Diabetes Fairy ceded control, so woke with 6.1, and a steady night according my the Libre toy. 

Anyway, two Trammies and some CBD oil have loosened me up a bit, so goodbye brain for a while. That’s what Sundays are for, after all


----------



## eggyg

Oops! Got distracted this morning, starvin’ Marvin when got up so straight into making brekkie, daughter number 3 rang just as we had finished, she is going to view a wedding venue this afternoon, hoping to set a date very soon. Then whilst still on the phone, daughter number 2 rang on my mobile, Mr Eggy dealt with that one. She had flooded her kitchen! Then tidied up, shower etc etc. So, anyways, 6.6 this morning, quite happy as went to bed on 8.9, still can’t quite get that evening ratio right! Not much on today, walk the dog, although cold and not sunny today, brrr! Try and make a Sunday dinner without an oven or grill, lamb chops, potatoes, broccoli cheese. Then relax. Have good day whatever it throws at you.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. IllI be on my way to London soon for this year Diabetes UK London Bridges Challenge. Should be good.


Good luck, hope the weather is nicer than oop North!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Checking in late with a 5.4 this morning.

Woke with some kind of damn cold thing - my Perindopril-induced cough went toxic. I spent weeks over the winter with something like this & determined not to repeat - spent the day trying to sleep it off, drinking water & watching old Sopranos episodes.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Checking in late with a 5.4 this morning.
> 
> Woke with some kind of damn cold thing - my Perindopril-induced cough went toxic. I spent weeks over the winter with something like this & determined not to repeat - spent the day trying to sleep it off, drinking water & watching old Sopranos episodes.


Hope you feel better soon Eddy


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.2 for me today. IllI be on my way to London soon for this year Diabetes UK London Bridges Challenge. Should be good.


Good luck


----------



## Carolg

Woke up with 15 ish. Och well. Out to see flat with son, washing done, bought new fleecy electric underblanket so looking forward to bed time. Will try not to munch after tea.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Woke up with 15 ish. Och well. Out to see flat with son, washing done, bought new fleecy electric underblanket so looking forward to bed time. Will try not to munch after tea.


Hey Carol, you were doing really well, hope you can get back on track {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today, possibly a piece of chocolate fudge cake was involved. Well, it's only once a year. OK, perhaps twice this year...  

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! 4.7 today. I think my sloth-therapy succeeded in nipping a cold in the bud.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.4 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Hey Carol, you were doing really well, hope you can get back on track {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks for your support northie. Not so much back on track, northie. One med stopped, different med started. Keeping diary and BG record and see dietitian on 12th. Trying this tablet and last thing As far as I understand before insulin or injectables. As earlier posted, pharmacy have said about a month to show effect. This is week 3. Nurse will call at about a month to see how I am doing.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Thanks for your support northie. Not so much back on track, northie. One med stopped, different med started. Keeping diary and BG record and see dietitian on 12th. Trying this tablet and last thing As far as I understand before insulin or injectables. As earlier posted, pharmacy have said about a month to show effect. This is week 3. Nurse will call at about a month to see how I am doing.


Doesn't look like it's being very effective, unfortunately


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Doesn't look like it's being very effective, unfortunately


Nope, and I’m now pretty fed up but agreed that it was right to explore every avenue before insulin


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. A pinch and a punch etc. Can't believe it's October already, where's the year gone?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.


----------



## Lanny

06:53 BS 7.7. Had 16 units, cautious reduction, exercises & breakfast. Had an all green within target ranges day yesterday! AND I reduced both my lunch & dinner Novorapid to 8 units: my doses before this cold hit me! Yippee!

Now if my morning figures start coming down & I can reduce breakfast dose back to 12 units pre cold will be my next target!

After that I will work on getting my doses back to 6, 4 & 4 pre injury! Positive mental attitude! "To infinity & beyond!"

A very good morning to you all & carry the sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today and my legs ache! I think doing 2 bridges challenges in the space of 3 weeks covering 26 miles and 28 bridges is pushing it! Will i do it next year.......probably!


----------



## Lanny

*08:44 BS 10.6 after breakfast. Ok, ish, just over 1mmol higher than target range, 9.5. So, will maybe try 16 units again tomorrow morning!

Edited to correct the time! * Oops! HOW did that one escape me?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning to all in the diabetes asylum

Still recovering from the weekend - fell asleep in the chair last evening, shot off a post to a terrified newbie, went to bed on 9.2, and woke up 6.3. Good enough for me.

It’s a beautiful morning, not a cloud in the sky, which is good because I have to cruise up the shop to get some milk. If I don’t, the hairdresser who is arriving at 10, won’t get her cappuccino. 

All that sleep, by the way, plus CBD before bed meant that I didn’t have to spend any time straightening out my left leg. So, back to normal for me. That’s a low bar, mind


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> It’s a beautiful morning, not a cloud in the sky, which is good because I have to cruise up the shop to get some milk. If I don’t, the hairdresser who is arriving at 10, won’t get her cappuccino.


Same here, lovely morning  It's bloody cold though!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this, the first day of Autumn, well it is for me. Sunny and cold just how I like it. Went to bed on a very respectable 6.7, woke to a 5.7. Result! Now can I do the same today? Still dog sitting, family back today. She has been, mostly, as good as gold, little accident in the hall through the night, luckily it’s tiled! But it’s like the grandkids, will be glad when she is gone. Dogs are smelly creatures aren’t they? So the Febreze is just waiting ready for action!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.6 for me today after being MIA while on holiday and then getting over laryngitis.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 on this glorious day . Had a hypo at 03:40 BGL 2.9 three gluco tabs two rich tea biscuits quickly sorted it out, temp 20.5 C. 

Well done @Stitch147 great effort.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.6 on this glorious day . Had a hypo at 03:40 BGL 2.9 three gluco tabs two rich tea biscuits quickly sorted it out, temp 20.5 C.
> 
> Well done @Stitch147 great effort.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Looks like you need a reduction in your insulin doses Ted


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.6 for me today after being MIA while on holiday and then getting over laryngitis.


I wondered where you were @Grannylorraine  Hope you have a full recovery soon


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Looks like you need a reduction in your insulin doses Ted



I`ve reduced it quite a bit over the last week Alan, I went to bed on a 9.7. If I reduce it anymore I won`t be needing a night time injection .


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> I`ve reduced it quite a bit over the last week Alan, I went to bed on a 9.7. If I reduce it anymore I won`t be needing a night time injection .


I reached a point like that - I kept reducing my nighttime/basal insulin injection, going down from 20 units, eventually to 2 units but I was still waking in the low 4s, so tried it without. That was 6 years ago!  I still need insulin with my meals, but overnight I don't actually need anything. I've come across maybe half a dozen others on the forum over the years who have been the same  

I'd certainly discuss it with your nurse/doctor


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, I'm still in double figures and only have till 7th November review to pull it back.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Hello all, I'm still in double figures and only have till 7th November review to pull it back.


Hi @Ditto, good to hear from you  Do you have a plan to try and improve things? What do you think are your main pitfalls? Get writing that food diary and look for places you can improve things  Let us know if we can help in any way  If you make a start now it will really help towards your November review as the HbA1c test is weighted towards the latter few weeks of the 6-12 week period it measures


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Very windy overnight here and still looking a bit breezy out there!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me.

Let's see what today brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.5 here...last night’s lemon chicken? Too much knitting while watching tv? I needed two correction doses overnight, whatever’s to blame.

Knitting group this morning and Welsh class this evening...life in the fast lane!

Good luck, @Ditto. That’s great advice, Northie.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. OH woke me up at 4.30 am when he stubbed his toe on the bed on his way to the bathroom, and I couldn't decide if I was feeling half asleep or a bit low, after my weird half dream half hypo moment a few nights ago. Didn't want to wake up fully and test, so I had a jelly baby just in case. Turns out I didn't need it. I'll be cracking and putting on a libre sensor soon, so much easier for middle of the night moments.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 today the oh so nearly HS 

Foot clinic today - please no more new fractures or changes - I'll join you living life in the fast lane @Bloden 

Good to hear from you again @Ditto


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  5.1 today the oh so nearly HS
> 
> Foot clinic today - please no more new fractures or changes - I'll join you living life in the fast lane @Bloden
> 
> Good to hear from you again @Ditto


Wishing you all the best for the foot clinic @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lanny

07:43. 8.7. I suppose that’s to be expected! Went to bed as usual last night not realising the iPhone was low on battery. Woke for a call of nature at 01:53 to realise the alarm didn’t go off, the phone was dead, tested BS risen to 9.0, did my business, plugged the phone in & back to bed! A mini palaver in the early hours!

Yesterday was a mixed bag of readings as I tried reducing the breakfast dose because of the 4 or 5 mmol drops after the 2 hour mark & before lunch! That didn’t happen, with the reduced dose, yesterday & didn’t drop much BS 9.5 before lunch so, 8+2=10 units Novorapid & after lunch BS 12.8. I was horrified & had a +2 correction.

Rang my DSN for advice & she said it was the right thing to do reducing the dose to avoid hypos & given time BS will settle down again to the lower dose.

2 hours after correction BS 8.5. Phew! But, felt hungry just over an hour later BS 5.1. That’s quite a drop in an hour! Had 8 units Novorapid & after BS 6.6. Realised that I maybe didn’t need the correction earlier! Went to bed soon after!

I was tempted to up the breakfast dose back up to 18 this morning but, stuck with the 16. Exercised & had breakfast. Will have to see what happens to my BS today!

It was actually nice to have a bit of daylight peeping through the curtains since I got up a wee bit later! Now, after breakfast the sun is shining & it’s not too bad out there!

Good morning to you all & carry the sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, a little PS: had a really nice dream last night that a cure for diabetes was discovered & all us diabetics were queueing up for injections in the arm. Former diabetics who had the condition for decades being interviewd on tv & talking about their new found freedoms! Aw! It was a GREAT dream!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Busy few days ahead, finish removing old kitchen, seeing Shania twain in concert tomorrow, need to pack my case ready for going on holiday next week, charity do on Sunday! No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks. 4.9 this morning, but may have spoken too soon re nipping cold in bud, dammit.


----------



## Lanny

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Busy few days ahead, finish removing old kitchen, seeing Shania twain in concert tomorrow, need to pack my case ready for going on holiday next week, charity do on Sunday! No rest for the wicked.



Oohh! Lucky you, Shania Twain live!


----------



## Ditto

I started 'being good' yesterday apart from that half a small loaf just to finish it off! In the single figures this morning yay. 8 summat. I'm trying to do low carb and only eat at 10 and 5. I wanted to do a liquid only diet ie SlimFast but I'm thinking best not and anyways when I tried it for four days I wanted to gnaw my own arm off.  

Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on this cloudy day, temp 18.C. I`ve got a Neurology appointment today at Torbay hospital to see if anything can be done about DPN.

Have a good day all .


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with the appointment @KARNAK!


----------



## eggyg

Late again! Got stuck into the ironing and catching up with my guilty pleasure. Great British Menu. A 6.4, happy with that, two days on the trot I seem to have got it right. Spoke too soon probably. Just read it’s National Vegetarian Day so we are having ratatouille and rice for our evening meal, shame I had a bacon sarnie for my breakfast!


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Good luck with the appointment @KARNAK!



Thanks Lanny give you an update tomorrow.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry very late in the day posting this but 8 for me this morning so hopefully a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ljc

I did get up early honest . No idea why but was 10.4   I double checked with a finger bodge and it was in the same ballpark , all sorted out with my brekkie bolus though .


----------



## Ljc

Hi @Ditto . It’s lovely to see you here. No best not gnaw your arm off as they do come in  handy  .
Your trying your best . {{{hug}}}


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 on this cloudy day, temp 18.C. I`ve got a Neurology appointment today at Torbay hospital to see if anything can be done about DPN.
> 
> Have a good day all .


@KARNAK . I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> I started 'being good' yesterday apart from that half a small loaf just to finish it off! In the single figures this morning yay. 8 summat. I'm trying to do low carb and only eat at 10 and 5. I wanted to do a liquid only diet ie SlimFast but I'm thinking best not and anyways when I tried it for four days I wanted to gnaw my own arm off.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I think as soon as you say to yourself, “I am going to diet/ eat healthier”, you immediately want a Mars bar! I dieted on and off for years, WW, SW etc. Lost weight, put it on, lost more and so on. About 6 years ago I just thought “ sod it” and stopped overthinking it, I didn’t deny myself but didn’t overindulge, and I have found over those years my appetite has diminished. I haven’t lost any weight but more importantly, I haven’t put any on. I have never been grossly overweight, just baby fat that I never lost, could do with being about a stone and a half lighter but really can’t be bothered. Liquid diets work fantastically initially but they are totally unsustainable, a friend of mine who was 30 stone, lost 19 stone in 9 months, he looked amazing, he was in the newspapers and magazines. He is now even bigger, it’s so sad. @Ditto I know it’s easy for me to pontificate about these things whilst you may be struggling but we’ve all been there and all here to support you and listen to you so stay in touch. X


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Busy few days ahead, finish removing old kitchen, seeing Shania twain in concert tomorrow, need to pack my case ready for going on holiday next week, charity do on Sunday! No rest for the wicked.


My sister in law went to see her last week in Manchester, she said she was great. Enjoy!


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Busy few days ahead, finish removing old kitchen, seeing Shania twain in concert tomorrow,



That don't impress me much!   have a fab time at the concert Stitch


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 on this cloudy day, temp 18.C. I`ve got a Neurology appointment today at Torbay hospital to see if anything can be done about DPN.
> 
> Have a good day all .


Hope it went well!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! Woke with a cough, splutter & a pathetic whinging moan, and a 5.7.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Get well soon @Eddy Edson! Two hands together please emoji!


----------



## Lanny

05:24 BS 8.5. A bit better than yesterday! Speaking of which was slightly better in that I only had 1 high & things settled down later to end on BS 6.8 before bed. Oh, made sure my phone had power before turning in & took my midnight Levemir bang on time when the alarm went off.

Not hungry at all when up so. 8 units Novorapid & half an oatcake to stop BS rise. Stayed in bed, will get up for exercises & breakfast around 09:00 ish!

My ear/s are fine now, no spray yesterday, just in time for this evening’s flu vaccine at 7pm health centre after hours!

Have a good day all & be sunny on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a splendidly mundane 5.7 for me. 

Don't you just love splendidly mundane?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a splendidly mundane 5.7 for me too, @khskel .


----------



## Bloden

Bore da, pawb. 5.1 for me.

Ah, Wednesday. The difficult middle child of the working week. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Bore da, pawb. 5.1 for me.
> 
> Ah, Wednesday. The difficult middle child of the working week. Roll on the weekend!


Put a 1 in front of 5 and that’s me. Good morning all


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a lofty 19.7 for me  1.9 hypo last night and then my cgm sensor ended and I couldn't be bothered to start a new one at 11pm . I need a ladder to get down from here! 

Have a good Wednesday everyone


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning  a lofty 19.7 for me  1.9 hypo last night and then my cgm sensor ended and I couldn't be bothered to start a new one at 11pm . I need a ladder to get down from here!
> 
> Have a good Wednesday everyone


Eek, come down gently, Flower, and watch for that broken rung!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A @khskel like mundane 6.3. I love mundane ( in this case). Going to look at ovens, now that REALLY is mundane but needs must. Mr Eggy admitted defeat in trying to fix our old one, £120 and 2 days hard labour wasted.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning  a lofty 19.7 for me  1.9 hypo last night and then my cgm sensor ended and I couldn't be bothered to start a new one at 11pm . I need a ladder to get down from here!
> 
> Have a good Wednesday everyone


You must be a sunflower!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Blimey @Flower hope you come down from the rafters soon.


----------



## Emma Lowery

16.8  I had all sorts of plans to get myself sorted before my next HBA1C but thats going to be at the end of this month and my results lately have been terrible. Feeling very emotional today, only myself to blame.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day. I’ve not read @ny posts yet, woke up late and rushing to go out for flu jab
Woke on 6.6 just out of interest I swiped again after a hot  shower and the exersize of the stairs lol 9.1


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Put a 1 in front of 5 and that’s me. Good morning all


Oh Carol! ( I wrote that in a Neil Sedaka voice). At least you know you are NEARLY at the end of your very long tunnel. They can’t ignore these numbers. You will be sorted soon and you will feel like a new woman. Take care. Xx


----------



## khskel

Ljc said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day. I’ve not read @ny posts yet, woke up late and rushing to go out for flu jab
> Woke on 6.6 just out of interest I swiped again after a hot  shower and the exersize of the stairs lol 9.1


I always find scanning after a shower gives a high reading.


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 16.8  I had all sorts of plans to get myself sorted before my next HBA1C but thats going to be at the end of this month and my results lately have been terrible. Feeling very emotional today, only myself to blame.


Ah Emma  I hope you feel stronger soon and can get things down to single figures again {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning thankyou all who wished me luck at the hospital yesterday. I was seen straight away and had a very thorough seeing to , my half hour appointment turned to hour and a half, I will post on GM board details plus my HbA1c results.

5.3 today went to bed on a 11.3 don`t know what that was all about  6.8 at 03:00. Cloudy and 20.C Suns breaking thro.

Have good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me today so slowly heading in the right direction.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke with 6.1, beautiful straight line overnight with no peaks or hollows. Mind you, liver intervened after the getting out of bed expedition. Within twenty minutes of rising I was 8.2. There’s always a dissenter in the committee that runs my body, I know just how Mrs May feels. My liver is her Boris

Anyway, I’ll be having a quiet day preparing for the outing to Ewood Park for the footie tonight. More misery


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  a lofty 19.7 for me  1.9 hypo last night and then my cgm sensor ended and I couldn't be bothered to start a new one at 11pm . I need a ladder to get down from here!
> 
> Have a good Wednesday everyone


Oh heck. I hope your back into good numbers now


----------



## Eddy Edson

Lanny said:


> Oh dear! Get well soon @Eddy Edson! Two hands together please emoji!



Thanks, Lanny - just a little cold, will be right as trivet (whatever a trivet is) in no time. Have a great day!

Meanwhile, 5.7 again this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8for me. Better not dawdle with the brekkie. 

Basal reduction in progress.

Review at the diabetes clinic this afternoon. I bet they freak out if they see the graph where the Libre read LO for most of the day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.

I know exactly how you’re feeling @Emma Lowery. I was high and emotional for quite a while, it’s horrible. Sending ((hugs))). 

I started taking (those now famous) baby steps to get back on track. Focus on one little thing at a time. And exercising too - it really helps to lift my mood. (Don’t forget, don’t exercise when you’re very high - 16 and higher).


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.8for me. Better not dawdle with the brekkie.
> 
> Basal reduction in progress.
> 
> Review at the diabetes clinic this afternoon. I bet they freak out if they see the graph where the Libre read LO for most of the day.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Would love to see their faces!   Hope it goes well once they have calmed down


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today - so close!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I’ll join you on the oh so close 5.3 step please Northerner. 

Good to be back on the ground after a day in blood sugar orbit . Solved by a new cannula and much swearing. 

Hope your appointment is useful once they’re over the LO graph @khskel


----------



## Lanny

08:23 BS 11.2. Yikes!!! Is it the flu vaccine? After dinner at 17:41 was 8.5 before the vaccine. After vaccine & before bed at 19:34 BS 8.5. I felt ok during the extra 5 minutes wait just after the vaccine. But, when I got home I felt very wobbly & light headed so, went to bed early! Some years the vaccine makes me feel a little ill!

Upped the Levermir a little to 8 units when the alarm went off as I still felt a bit ill & was quite clumsy! Took some time to drop off again. Still feel a bit rough this morning so, had 20 units Novorapid, I don’t think that just 18 will do it, but, I’ll find out later!

Will finish posting this, reluctantly do my exercises & have breakfast!

Have a good day everyone & may the flu vaccine, if you’re getting yours, doesn’t affect you too badly! I will try & see if I can find that sunny on the inside feeling?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.5. Babysitting our 9 month old granddaughter today, daughter number 1 back at work yesterday after her maternity leave. We will have Sadie every Thursday 10 -2.30, so not too long. Long enough to go to soft play, a bit of lunch and a walk. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Had a great night seeing Shania Twain in concert last night.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang.

I woke on 9.8, which is probably due to odd eating time after the football. The Rovers were soundly beaten by Sheffield United, who were a class above. Mind you, this is Blackburn’s first season back in the Championship, so no great worries. Would have been 0-5 but for our goalie, who played a blinder. 0-2 was the score.

So with all that, I’m a wreck this morning. I expected that though, so it doesn’t worry me. A couple of Trammies, three drops of CBD, and four cups of tea and I’ll have a smile on me face again. Meanwhile I’m grump central.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang.
> 
> I woke on 9.8, which is probably due to odd eating time after the football. The Rovers were soundly beaten by Sheffield United, who were a class above. Mind you, this is Blackburn’s first season back in the Championship, so no great worries. Would have been 0-5 but for our goalie, who played a blinder. 0-2 was the score.
> 
> So with all that, I’m a wreck this morning. I expected that though, so it doesn’t worry me. A couple of Trammies, three drops of CBD, and four cups of tea and I’ll have a smile on me face again. Meanwhile I’m grump central.


They're doing considerably better than PNE who are propping up the table. Husband has gone into a decline.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.6 this morning after a really good nights sleep and my first run in nearly 4 weeks due to holiday, illness and circumstances


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> They're doing considerably better than PNE who are propping up the table. Husband has gone into a decline.


Indeed. PNE are the talk of this part of Lancashire. They need wholesale changes, starting with the manager.  They are just leaking goals. Pass on my sympathy to your husband. In truth, I don’t think they’ll be relegated if they just bolster the defence. But after Blackburn play them


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.1, my fault awake all night so had tea & biscuitssss 02:30. Its been a busy morning washing done, been to the opticians, come back posted on here, now off to the Hope program all afternoon. 

Take care all have a nice day .


----------



## Emma Lowery

Hi @Bloden interesting comment about not exercising when high, never heard this one why is that? I'm spending the day working on getting my blood sugars into a normal range and then just trying to get back to regularly taking my insulin. I have been testing so that's one thing, when i go off the rails I normally avoid that too.


----------



## Lisa66

Robin said:


> They're doing considerably better than PNE who are propping up the table. Husband has gone into a decline.



Think my husband is in same boat as yours at the moment....As an Ipswich Town supporter. I understand the new manager did say he would get them out of the championship...I guess he didn't specify in which direction.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I can't keep up with this thread, so sorry if I've missed anything I should be replying to - I'm just checking in to say the day before yesterday I woke up 4.0 and yesterday I woke up 3.1 

So last night I lowered my basal half a unit, and this morning I woke up 7.3


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. Cold dwindling & so is BG - down to 4.5.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day.
Felt a bit rough yesterday and running higher than normal l think it was due to the flu jab on Wednesday.
However I believe this mornings  8.2 is more to do with with a lovely fruit scone that disappeared down my gullet late last night, hangs head in shame.


----------



## khskel

Morning all house special for me.

Good review yesterday HbA1C 45 and all other tests good. I could almost pass for healthy if it weren't for the injections, tablets and occasional blood letting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all house special for me.
> 
> Good review yesterday HbA1C 45 and all other tests good. I could almost pass for healthy if it weren't for the injections, tablets and occasional blood letting.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Great results for HbA1c


----------



## Lanny

06:53 BS 9.2. Slightly better reading. Right arm, flu jab site due to injury on left, was even more swollen so, applied an ice pack before bed. Still took 8 units Levemir at Midnight, no probs this time, & back to sleep.

Still a bit of a restless night as both of my arms hurt: injury on left & flu jab on right!

Not hungry again! So, 10 units Novorapid & half an oatcake! Know from the other day that 'llI be hungry around the 2 hour mark. Will eat a smaller breakfast & have another !0 units. This actually works out better for me than not bolusing at all & have my BS rising so, I end up using more insulin! I'm still finding out better ways for better control!

In reading back yesterday's reply, on this thread, I didn't sound like my usual self at all, oh dear!

I now more enthusiastically greet you all with a very GOOD morning & wish you may all carry the sunshine on the inside! Two enthusiastic thumbs up emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS @khskel!


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> 06:53 BS 9.2. Slightly better reading. Right arm, flu jab site due to injury on left, was even more swollen so, applied an ice pack before bed. Still took 8 units Levemir at Midnight, no probs this time, & back to sleep.
> 
> Still a bit of a restless night as both of my arms hurt: injury on left & flu jab on right!
> 
> Not hungry again! So, 10 units Novorapid & half an oatcake! Know from the other day that 'llI be hungry around the 2 hour mark. Will eat a smaller breakfast & have another !0 units. This actually works out better for me than not bolusing at all & have my BS rising so, I end up using more insulin! I'm still finding out better ways for better control!
> 
> In reading back yesterday's reply, on this thread, I didn't sound like my usual self at all, oh dear!
> 
> I now more enthusiastically greet you all with a very GOOD morning & wish you may all carry the sunshine on the inside! Two enthusiastic thumbs up emoji!


Enthusiastic good morning back Lanny. Thank goodness it’s friday


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Enthusiastic good morning back Lanny. Thank goodness it’s friday


 Oohh! That makes me think of the devilishly naughty chocolate bar!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Congrats on the HS, @khskel, and on the review!


----------



## Bloden

Emma Lowery said:


> Hi @Bloden interesting comment about not exercising when high, never heard this one why is that? I'm spending the day working on getting my blood sugars into a normal range and then just trying to get back to regularly taking my insulin. I have been testing so that's one thing, when i go off the rails I normally avoid that too.


Hiya @Emma Lowery.  I don’t know the science behind not exercising when higher than 14/15/16 (ev1’s different!), but it’s deffo a “thing”. Oi boffins, wakey wakey, we’ve got a question! 

Looks like you’re up and running, Emma. Good for you.

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## Lanny

@Emma Lowery, Exercising at high BS means a danger of producing ketones & that makes your blood sugars go even higher because the exercise itself increases the demand for more insulin & body can't keep up!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 4.5 this morning, lower than I would like, went to bed on 7.1. Had my Levemir same time as always, within a half hour time frame. Up usual time today. Did toss and turn and sweat a lot last night because of this bloomin’ women’s stuff! So who knows eh? It sure likes to keep us on our toes. New oven coming Monday, getting eye level this time, thinking ahead for when I get old (er) and can’t bend down! So new housing required, so kitchen cupboards currently been ripped out to accommodate this, feel like I am living in a Homes Under the Hammer episode!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today 

Congrats on the HS and great HbA1c @khskel!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> @Emma Lowery, Exercising at high BS means a danger of producing ketones & that makes your blood sugars go even higher because the exercise itself increases the demand for more insulin & body can't keep up!


Oh yeah. Now I remember. Thanks, Lanny.  

The body detects a lack of glucose going into the cells (it’s stuck in the bloodstream cos we don’t make insulin), so it sends a message to the liver to dump more glucose into the bloodstream, sending us poor insulin-deficients sky-high.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 4.5 this morning, lower than I would like, went to bed on 7.1. Had my Levemir same time as always, within a half hour time frame. Up usual time today. Did toss and turn and sweat a lot last night because of this bloomin’ women’s stuff! So who knows eh? It sure likes to keep us on our toes. New oven coming Monday, getting eye level this time, thinking ahead for when I get old (er) and can’t bend down! So new housing required, so kitchen cupboards currently been ripped out to accommodate this, feel like I am living in a Homes Under the Hammer episode!


Much nicer than HUH hovels, eggyg.  Some of those properties are filthy!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Much nicer than HUH hovels, eggyg.  Some of those properties are filthy!


My last home was a HUH!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Much nicer than HUH hovels, eggyg.  Some of those properties are filthy!


It was filthy! 24 years worth of grease and fluff and spiders!


----------



## mikeyB

Good day all

But not for me. Woke with 7.1, but that was after night time corrections. Never mind that. Very slow and wobbly today. Hoping a shave, shower, and a couple of of squirts of Chanel Égoïste will perk me up, along with a pair of buttery kippers for lunch. 

Oh well, onwards and upwards. There’s always tomorrow, this is just one of those days. We all have em. Ctrl -Alt-Del


----------



## Brando77

Clicketty Click 6.6. Day off, big walk in the sun, triffik!


----------



## Emma Lowery

Thanks @Bloden and @Lanny for that, you learn something new every day! Especially with diabetes. Down to 8.9 today so fingers crossed I'm getting somewhere. Have my first appointment with the health psychologist on Monday, I'm doing a 12 week course with them specifically tailored towards diabetes and the issues it brings up. Will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> My last home was a HUH!


No, you were living in a library, LOL.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Oh well, onwards and upwards. There’s always tomorrow, this is just one of those days. We all have em. Ctrl -Alt-Del



Afraid so @mikeyB, what a time yesterday (for me). A bit late on parade today trying to recover from three hypos in a couple of hours, just couldn't get my head around it. Managed to get home tested 5.8 at 1800hrs fine, had a chicken salad tested at 20:30hrs 20mmol/l , ready to commit murder! I don`t do suicide not twice anyway. 0700 in the morning, today, 4.3 two hours later 2.8, have reduced insulin rang DSN at the hospital went through the weeks regime and she decided we need to discuss different options any real problems over the weekend, A&E. 

Thanks for listening folks, regards.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Afraid so @mikeyB, what a time yesterday (for me). A bit late on parade today trying to recover from three hypos in a couple of hours, just couldn't get my head around it. Managed to get home tested 5.8 at 1800hrs fine, had a chicken salad tested at 20:30hrs 20mmol/l , ready to commit murder! I don`t do suicide not twice anyway. 0700 in the morning, today, 4.3 two hours later 2.8, have reduced insulin rang DSN at the hospital went through the weeks regime and she decided we need to discuss different options any real problems over the weekend, A&E.
> 
> Thanks for listening folks, regards.


Hope things become more settled for you soon Ted and the reduction in insulin leaves you with good steady levels


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Hope things become more settled for you soon Ted and the reduction in insulin leaves you with good steady levels



Thanks Alan no insulin tonight let you know in the morning how it goes.


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Afraid so @mikeyB, what a time yesterday (for me). A bit late on parade today trying to recover from three hypos in a couple of hours, just couldn't get my head around it. Managed to get home tested 5.8 at 1800hrs fine, had a chicken salad tested at 20:30hrs 20mmol/l , ready to commit murder! I don`t do suicide not twice anyway. 0700 in the morning, today, 4.3 two hours later 2.8, have reduced insulin rang DSN at the hospital went through the weeks regime and she decided we need to discuss different options any real problems over the weekend, A&E.
> 
> Thanks for listening folks, regards.



Geeze, Ted - hope you get it sorted quickly.

4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me

May your weekend be a level one.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Afraid so @mikeyB, what a time yesterday (for me). A bit late on parade today trying to recover from three hypos in a couple of hours, just couldn't get my head around it. Managed to get home tested 5.8 at 1800hrs fine, had a chicken salad tested at 20:30hrs 20mmol/l , ready to commit murder! I don`t do suicide not twice anyway. 0700 in the morning, today, 4.3 two hours later 2.8, have reduced insulin rang DSN at the hospital went through the weeks regime and she decided we need to discuss different options any real problems over the weekend, A&E.
> 
> Thanks for listening folks, regards.


How horrible for you .  I hope the reduction of insulin does the trick


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Going to a wool festival this morning - I checked out the website and all the punters were little old ladies with blue rinses. All those nylon dresses squashed together in an enclosed space - just hope they don’t combust!

Hope you’re feeling better today, @KARNAK.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Hope you all have a good day.
5.9 finger bodge and 6.8 scan. Looks like my body is having a right Royal go at the flu vaccine I had on Wednesday  been having to do corrections so have decided to up my basal by half a unit today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Was also 6.3 at 2am when I happened to wake up, and thought, 'did I do my basal?' Quick check of the Echo pen revealed the answer 'no!' so shoved it in 4 hours late.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. Was also 6.3 at 2am when I happened to wake up, and thought, 'did I do my basal?' Quick check of the Echo pen revealed the answer 'no!' so shoved it in 4 hours late.


Oops


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 17.1 for me. Be as well flushing new meds down the toilet. 
Have a nice day all, I am going to Edinburgh to see family.


----------



## AJLang

12.1 this morning. Having a lovely time at my birthday hotel but gastroparesis is playing up and I’m having to bolus lots more than normal. I’m sleepy and ready to go back to bed but I’ve just had 12 hours sleep! We might do some exploring today or use the spa or sleepzzzzzzzzits lovely having the choices


----------



## eggyg

Good morning my weekend wonders. A more mundane 6.2 this morning, had the best nights sleep I have had for many a yonk. Didn’t wake until 4am, believe me that’s good, and I slept again. Woke up without a headache and/or stiff neck. That’s what I call a result, may have to do something energetic today! Have a good ‘un and remember.....keeeep dancing!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all.

I’m like Amanda, last night’s meal arrived late. Went to bed at 12.30 on 7.2, woke on 13.4, steady climb up overnight.  Hadn’t forgot any insulin. So breakfast was an Americano and and a corrective dose of insulin.

Even then the flipping Libre reader just told me it was connected to the computer. Had to plug the charger cable in to disabuse it of that notion to get a reading. And it’s still doing that when I switch it on. Oh well, I’ll phone Abbott and use the phone for readings. Unless anybody has any quick repair ideas.

I’m off for an Italian with family this evening. That’ll be fun, lots of laughs, lots of insulin.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning HS . Thanks for all your concerns and wishes its much appreciated, bit of a miserable day but still shorts and T shirt for the moment . Meeting up for all day breakfast at local café £2.95 including tea/coffee, not bad is it .

Take care folks enjoy your day.


----------



## Robin

Congrats on the HS, @KARNAK !


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1. Lowest for a long time.


----------



## KARNAK

Robin said:


> Congrats on the HS, @KARNAK !



Thanks Robin hope your day went well .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good morning fellow D-thralls!  4.8 again today, hopefully back in a boring monotonous rut.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, I hope you all have a good day .
My extra half unit of basal  worked well yesterday no corrections needed  so I’m sticking with 7 units for the time being.
Silly me forgot to put on a new sensor on Friday so Whacked one on  last night  and activated it straight away as I couldn’t bear the thought of being without for so long. They should come with a health warning about addiction lol.
I must say so far I am impressed with this one


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3 8 and a couple if glucose tablets for me. 

Looks like a unit reduction of my evening levemir may be in order.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.6 here.

Sunshine! Watch out beach, here we come!


----------



## eggyg

Bon matin mes amis, knew that French O level would come in eventually. A 6.7 this fine, sunny but chilly morning. Staying in today after our three hour hike yesterday, got cupboards to sort in preparation for my new SMEG coming tomorrow. Yeah, no more slow cooker slop! Have a fab day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, new Libre sensor for me as well. It had me dipping into the red all night, in a zigzag line, but I assume I was just lying on the sensor, 3.8 when I first woke up, 6.7 just now after a cup of tea in bed and a read of the papers.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 14.1 for me. Lazier day today as spent yesterday helping pack up “stuff” with son. Another book person

Now will have to tidy up at home. Watching casually first though. Have a good day all


----------



## Ditto

Morning all.  Over 9 this morning but could have been far worse.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guys, afraid I can


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guys I`m afraid I can`t even say good morning but I can say Good day . A nice 2.7 at 0700hrs this morning, 5.3 for most of the day, I don`t know if its me or its coming up to Halloween. Stop there. I spent a couple of hours on the forum last night, my pleasure to be with you. Got a bit tickly in the feet about 22:00hrs so tested BGL F**k 17.9  what`s that all about? Apart from that the sun shone today the beech was very busy but the social club was, lets just say less sandy but more liquid .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Mornings folks!  A nice juicy HS for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

A busy, fingers crossed workday ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Woke up around 4 a m  with a slanted up arrow and a 8.9  it’s gone down to 7.8 now I thought my body would have calmed down by now after having the flu jab last Tuesday, 

Hope you all hav3 @ good day


----------



## Bloden

Eddy Edson said:


> Mornings folks!  A nice juicy HS for me today.


Snap! A great start to the week.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Libre says 4.2, probably last night's glass of red wine effect.
Congrats on the HS, @Eddy Edson .
Edit: And @Bloden ! You sneaked yours in as I was typing!


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Mornings folks!  A nice juicy HS for me today.


Verrry nice


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Snap! A great start to the week.


You too. That’s lovely.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a nice enough 5.0  

Congratulations you HS achievers 

It's Monday so that must mean... foot clinic time


----------



## mikeyB

Best of luck in your clinic, Flower. Hope you walk out feeling the same as you walked in. I always take that as a win


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Wasn’t Dr Who good? Jodie Whittaker was absolutely ace. Can’t wait for next Sunday.

Anyway, I had a stonking hypo in the night - a four JB job. Went back to sleep and woke with 5.6, which was after a dead straight line post dip. That, even though I say so myself, is a brilliant bit of diabetic number fiddling.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A surprising 6.7 this morning as last night went to bed on a 10! Oops! That leftover slice of  Asda cheesy white loaf accidentally fell into my mouth when I was tidying up after tea! Not a lot going on today, wet and windy, and the weather isn’t so good either! Waiting for my new double oven and hob to arrive, going to make some cauli soup and prep the Spanish chicken for tonight. It’s rock and roll in our house.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> 
> Wasn’t Dr Who good? Jodie Whittaker was absolutely ace. Can’t wait for next Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, I had a stonking hypo in the night - a four JB job. Went back to sleep and woke with 5.6, which was after a dead straight line post dip. That, even though I say so myself, is a brilliant bit of diabetic number fiddling.


Even I watched it Mike and I don’t do Dr Who. Mr Eggy was like a little boy waiting for Christmas all day yesterday. He really enjoyed it, I was ambivalent but I did like her character but don’t care for monsters! But will probs still take a peek next Sunday whilst waiting for Strictly results!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1, congrats on HS Eddy Edson . Very bad DPN through the night, right foot & ankle really swollen very painful . Its a year today since diagnosis  and I have this forum to thank for keeping me on the straight & narrow. 

Hope you all have good day.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Flower said:


> Good morning, a nice enough 5.0
> 
> Congratulations you HS achievers
> 
> It's Monday so that must mean... foot clinic time



Good luck with the foot-sloggers, Flower!


----------



## Lanny

10:05 BS 10.0. 16 units Novorapid, exercises & breakfast. Finally yesterday managed NOT to hypo after lunch but, reduced all doses & had an orange out of target day of readings with just one red high reading after lunch: better than a hypo!

My weekend waking readings were 11.1 Sat. & 10.6 Sun. with post lunch hypos.

I felt a change last night & felt my flu jab site. Sure enough it was almost back to normal & only hurt when pressed hard. Woke this morning & it’s completely flat, no swelling, & only hurts when pressed very hard. So will try pre flu jab doses today of 16, 8 & 8. Already had the +2 dose of 8 units Levemir at midnight but, will go back to 24 units Levemir at midday!

Loved this weekend’s Strictly & Doctor Who! The end of Vanity Fair was a little disappointing though!

Hope you all have a GREAT day! And keep that Sunny feeling on the inside!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 this morning after a very bad day yesterday.  The sugar monster inside of me was screaming to be fed,  I tried ignoring it, hoping it would give up and go away, but no it got more ferocious in its demands, in the end I ate 3 slices of bread, but that did not stop it, then a magnum finally shut it up, but now I am feeling almost hung over with the effects and the 8.8 this morning.  Even warned my hubby when he came home from work last night that there was a sugar monster in the house so beware.  Anyway starting weight watchers today as I think that will keep me on the straight and narrow, but still allowing me to be lower carb.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.8 this morning after a very bad day yesterday.  The sugar monster inside of me was screaming to be fed,  I tried ignoring it, hoping it would give up and go away, but no it got more ferocious in its demands, in the end I ate 3 slices of bread, but that did not stop it, then a magnum finally shut it up, but now I am feeling almost hung over with the effects and the 8.8 this morning.  Even warned my hubby when he came home from work last night that there was a sugar monster in the house so beware.  Anyway starting weight watchers today as I think that will keep me on the straight and narrow, but still allowing me to be lower carb.


I once succumbed to a Magnum and felt so ill, I can’t look at them now! Good luck with WW, in my personal experience prefer them to SW, too many carbs in their diet. I am a WW gold member from 1994, wonder if they would still let me join for free? I am heavier now than when I first went to loose weight. We never appreciate the times we thought we were ‘ fat’ when infact we weren’t, I would love to be as “ fat” as I was in 1994!


----------



## Ditto

I feel ill most of the time but never think it's the D. How do you feel if you have high bg? I dunno! Bet mine are high now, had double porridge and a banana for breakfast, this is my idea of 'normal.' I'm just trying to eat at 10 and 5, but we're going to Giraffe's in the Trafford Centre so not sure what I'm going to have. 

Can't measure as I've run out of strips.  I don't like not knowing.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning, all!  5.4 today on a gray, where-has-spring-gone morning. Off to doc's to get a Perindopril => ARB change & hopefully get rid of this cough. Seems pretty straightforward; should it really need a surgery visit?


----------



## mikeyB

Yes. That’s what TV ads in Blighty say. Cough for more than three weeks, see the doc. If that’s what the government ads say, it must be right.


----------



## Lanny

04:44 BS 9.3. Yay! That’s slighly lower than the 9.8 I went to bed on & I start the day with a green within target figure! Yesterday was mostly green within target despite the out of target start & 12 units less insulin: 32 units compared to 48 units of the day before! Now that I’m over the flu jab I can continue working on getting my doses & BS down!

It’s very cold this pre dawn morning & I’m changing my routine slightly! I had 16 units & just finishing my breakfast with the last bit of tea in my cup! Have put on the hot eater for a bath, bathe to warm up my body & muscles brfore doing my physio exercises. Started noticing yesterday, & last few days really, that it’s harder to get the muscles moving when it’s cold!

It’s still dark outside but, I’m pretty Sunny on the inside!

Good morning to you all!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 9.5 (although Libre says 6.7!). I thought that birthday champagne last night might lower my levels but it didn't  Just had an absolutely brilliant four days of more birthday celebrations at a fantastic harbour hotel in Mudeford Quay.  The bed was massive so I enjoyed lots of sleeps. But also lots of celebrating and visiting various places including a wonderful drive through the New Forest.  I'm happy but completely exhausted so lots of rest this week before 50th birthday celebrations start again on Saturday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Might have to ditch the jumper for a couple if days. Definitely warmer here.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Bore da, pawb. 7.0 yma.

Yes, it’s Welsh class tonite. We were told to have a look at various online tools - SaySomethingInWelsh gave me such a rigorous mental workout that I had a hypo, LOL.

Enjoy the sunshine while it lasts!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, according to the Libre I've been scraping along the bottom all night, may have to rethink basal. I normally need to increase in winter, not decrease!
I find hypos caused by mental workouts are the worst, @Bloden, especially if I'm sitting at the computer concentrating hard, they sneak up on you without you noticing.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  3.7 today who knows? Not me for sure 

Off to the orthopaedic clinic today I should have stayed overnight.  Love you diabetes 

Is there a word for hypo in Welsh @Bloden ?


----------



## Sally W

Flower said:


> Morning all  3.7 today who knows? Not me for sure
> 
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today I should have stayed overnight.  Love you diabetes
> 
> Is there a word for hypo in Welsh @Bloden ?


Morning Flower hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

What a bunch we are today. I woke with 3.8. Like Robin, I’ve been doing a bit of basal fiddling, and overshot.

That’s not a euphemism, honest


----------



## mikeyB

Flower said:


> Morning all  3.7 today who knows? Not me for sure
> 
> Off to the orthopaedic clinic today I should have stayed overnight.  Love you diabetes
> 
> Is there a word for hypo in Welsh @Bloden ?


Best wishes for the orthopod discussion. Hope it’s not too challenging. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 
My first night on a pump and I woke to a 2.5 . I know pumping can be tricky for a good while when you're a newbie, I'm itching to do an overnight basal test, but it's probably too soon. I'm waiting for a DSN to call me back. Ironically I had the opposite problem on MDI


----------



## eggyg

Morning all! A 7.2 this morning. Very windy but a lot milder, supposed to be 22 degrees tomorrow! So will get our chores done today so we can go walking tomorrow. Otherwise just a normal day in the Eggy household. I might liven it up and do a bit ironing whilst watching Great British Menu!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today


Snap!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 for me today,  hope your appointment goes well @Flower.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.1 for me today
Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today - no idea why, perhaps it's the sudden onset of Summer in the middle of Autumn?   I hope everyone is able to enjoy some warm breezes and sunshine today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  May I join you on the 8.3 step Northener, mines because of 4 pringles and two Tunnocks tea cakes 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me 

Feels like t shirt weather today. 

Let's be level out there everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.7 for me also.  Have good days, all!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, going down to my summer basal rate again seems to have prevented too much excursion into the red overnight.


----------



## eggyg

Beautiful morning here today. A very nice, normal 6.2. Off for a nice flat walk today, back been a bit twingy for a few days but going stir crazy staying at home so will chance it. Have a good day all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me, still need to lose the 5lb I put on while on holiday though.  Plus the other 2 stone.


----------



## Lanny

09:11 BS 9.7. A bit higher than yesterday! Yesterday’s change of routine meant I didn’t know what to expect of my BS readings & it certainly kept me on my toes! I was ok at the 2 hour after lunch mark but, dropped nearly 5 mmol after that until dinner from 9.8 to 4.9. Then, for once, took the precaution of cooking first before injecting when about to eat dinner. Sarting feeling hypo just before the 90 minutes after mark & BS was 5.2. Too low with 2.5 hours of active insulin left & had half an oatcake. Poured some juice too but, realised just in time that, despite me feeling hypo, I’m NOT hypo yet & there’s enough time, or is that room to drop, for the oatcake to kick in & didn’t drink it.

I kind of know what to expect today. Lunch & Dinner doses will be reduced. It keeps happening, seems ok at the 2 hour after meal mark & a big drop after that & it affects the next meal! I now know that’s a sign to reduce doses & put up with a rise in BS until it settles down, then big drops again & more reductions etc.

The sun is up but, it’s still pretty cold here. Just off to eat breakfast! Have a good day all & carry the sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Is there a word for hypo in Welsh @Bloden ?



Good question! Apparently (according to online dictionaries) it’s...wait for it...hypo... but (I’m guessing) with the stress on the penultimate syllable, it being Welsh - HYpo.


Morning all. 5.5 here.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning pals

Well, smug central here. I woke with 7.2, but interestingly that is around the same I went to bed with, 7.4. It’s also the similar to before and after last nights cottage pie with barely a post meal blip.

Don’t often get everything as neat as that, because of my unpredictable body, which is why I mention it.

Anyway, last beautiful warm day of the year, so I’ll charge up the wheelchair and trundle down into the village to stock up at the butchers

Enjoy the day folks, and batten down the hatches for the weekend


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on another beautiful morning. A 3.8 yesterday spent the day in Brixham Devon, whole sea bass and salad for lunch very nice. At the hospital early tomorrow for planned skin surgery, Dermatology dept. name of specialist Mr. D. Dermatology  could not make it up.

Enjoy your day temp just crept up to 22.C .


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 on another beautiful morning. A 3.8 yesterday spent the day in Brixham Devon, whole sea bass and salad for lunch very nice. At the hospital early tomorrow for planned skin surgery, Dermatology dept. name of specialist Mr. D. Dermatology  could not make it up.
> 
> Enjoy your day temp just crept up to 22.C .


He couldn’t really have gone into any other profession could he? We used to laugh when Mr Eggy got his pension statements always signed by Mr D’Eath!


----------



## mikeyB

Bloden said:


> Good question! Apparently (according to online dictionaries) it’s...wait for it...hypo... but (I’m guessing) with the stress on the penultimate syllable, it being Welsh - HYpo.
> 
> 
> Morning all. 5.5 here.


It’s the same in Scots Gaelic too.  God knows how it’s  pronounced


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy got his pension statements always signed by Mr D’Eath!



Spot on @eggyg .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Up at the crack today, been awake on and off all night with back pain. In hindsight perhaps a 6 mile walk yesterday wasn’t a good idea! Albeit a flat and very slow one! So at 5.45 BG was 5.3 and I was starving, just had 2 slices of Burgen toasted with Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter. Will need my lunch by 10! Babysitting day today, Mr Eggy will have to do the lifting. Soft play first thing, lunch, sleep ( baby, not me, although I may join her) and back to mummy at 2.30. Had my new oven wired up yesterday so looking forward to reading the very thick instruction booklet. Have a good day whatever you are up to.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning.bit fed up just now, BG consistently in mid to high teens. Weight only down another two pounds over the month, but wrong direction. See dietitian on Friday and nurse to phone for catch up. See what advice food diary brings. So busy yesterday forgot to eat snacks, so by night time, quite hungry. Och this diabetes malarkey is a bu&&#r. Tired and looking forward to my holiday next week.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Up at the crack today, been awake on and off all night with back pain. In hindsight perhaps a 6 mile walk yesterday wasn’t a good idea! Albeit a flat and very slow one! So at 5.45 BG was 5.3 and I was starving, just had 2 slices of Burgen toasted with Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter. Will need my lunch by 10! Babysitting day today, Mr Eggy will have to do the lifting. Soft play first thing, lunch, sleep ( baby, not me, although I may join her) and back to mummy at 2.30. Had my new oven wired up yesterday so looking forward to reading the very thick instruction booklet. Have a good day whatever you are up to.


I bought new micro, and looked at book. The function I remember how to set is high and time lol. Hope your back is better soon Elaine


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Morning pals
> 
> Well, smug central here. I woke with 7.2, but interestingly that is around the same I went to bed with, 7.4. It’s also the similar to before and after last nights cottage pie with barely a post meal blip.
> 
> Don’t often get everything as neat as that, because of my unpredictable body, which is why I mention it.
> 
> Anyway, last beautiful warm day of the year, so I’ll charge up the wheelchair and trundle down into the village to stock up at the butchers
> 
> Enjoy the day folks, and batten down the hatches for the weekend


Beautiful in fife yesterday as well mikeyb.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning.bit fed up just now, BG consistently in mid to high teens. Weight only down another two pounds over the month, but wrong direction. See dietitian on Friday and nurse to phone for catch up. See what advice food diary brings. So busy yesterday forgot to eat snacks, so by night time, quite hungry. Och this diabetes malarkey is a bu&&#r. Tired and looking forward to my holiday next week.


Oh Carol ( I sang that in a Neil Sedaka voice) crap eh? Hopefully they will sort you out sooner rather than later. Are you going away next week? We’re off to Spain the week after with the kids, hopefully my back will be sorted by then, off to my brilliant osteopath on Tuesday. Whatever you do have a great time and have a holiday from the old D! Xx


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Oh Carol ( I sang that in a Neil Sedaka voice) crap eh? Hopefully they will sort you out sooner rather than later. Are you going away next week? We’re off to Spain the week after with the kids, hopefully my back will be sorted by then, off to my brilliant osteopath on Tuesday. Whatever you do have a great time and have a holiday from the old D! Xx


“I am but a fooool “ te he. So do I Elaine, I am tired of it all, and probably get diet advice, but whatever I am doing and meds are doing it’s no working. Maybe not as well as I think I am. This working business is  busy as well. 
No, not going away, helping son to pack for house move,marigolds here I come., meeting family, sleep and unwind and get garden sorted for winter-sounds restful....not. Hope you have a lovely holiday and your back is better.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Shot up to 14.7 at bedtime so conservative correction and a horizontal 5.5 this morning and 7.7/6.4 post cat feeding and fussing depending on which finger you believe. 

Not sure if ratios have suddenly changed again or I'm coming down with something.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Very pleased with my 6.9 after trying to work out correction amounts after my new cannula caused problems, including ketones yesterday evening.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Lovely yesterday...let’s see what today brings!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, but another excursion into red in the night. Silly me, I forgot and did my previous amount of basal last night, not what I just lowered it to!
Glorious here yesterday, 'here' being a mini break. Went to English Heritage gardens at Wrest Park yesterday, beautiful in the sunshine.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! 5.4 this morning on a beautiful blossomy spring day.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks

Bit cloudy today, winding up for tomorrow’s gales. Not proper Inner Hebrides gales, the sort I am used to where you can’t even walk upright, and the rain comes sideways, but should be fun. The weather in West Scotland accounts for the Scottish Vernacular house design, the one and a half storey design with smaller windows that you might expect. It’s more aerodynamic. You see it in Fife, too, because of those cold winds coming over from the Urals, which I remember well from Uni. 

Right, that’s the architecture lesson.

Back on topic, I woke with 5.2, and no Dawn effect. Currently 5.6. So basal fiddling does work

By the way, why is the huge hurricane that’s trashing Florida and Georgia called Michael? 

Hope Trump’s holiday home gets ruined. It might convince him that these stronger storms are due to the sea getting warmer. He’s completely backtracked on Obama’s environment protection laws, and installed the ex head of a coal support organisation as head of the Environment Protection Agency.


----------



## Lanny

11:46 BS 8.6. At last, BS coming down! Reduced my Lunch & Dinner doses yesterday so, a bit up & down that settled nicely & no hypos! Which has helped with the waking figure?

Yesterday was a REALLY nice day, bright & sunny! And so far, it looks the same today!

Already had 16 units Novorapid, cautious reduction which might be too precipitous, but, I’ll try it & see. Just off to cook breakfast! Have a good day all! The weather matches how I feel today: Sunny inside AND outside!


----------



## Lanny

Aw! Jinxed it: absolutely lashing down with rain now!

Ah well! Staying in to watch a Chinese period drama on the internet: The Legend of Ruyi aka Ruyi’s Royal Love In The Palace!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi folks! A simple 5.0 for me this morning. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today. Not sure what's happening at the moment, I've been waking around 2 mmo/l higher than I went to bed on - I'm usually an unwavering flatfish  My general insulin requirements have gone up quite a bit, which I think is the normal seasonal thing, but of course, since I don't use basal, I can't fiddle with that. Don't feel ill or anything.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me. 

Looks like my decrease in evening bolus hasn't lasted long. Going to try 1:12 tonight 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, snap @khskel 5.8 here too.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.7 here.

We’re having a lot of weather here this morning.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, my 5th day of pumping and woke to 5.3


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Late start today. 17,3 this morning. Maybe the caramel wafer at eight o’clock last night. Dietitian today so see what she has to say about my food diary/food choices. Have a good day all


----------



## AJLang

15.0 this morning, climbing from 7.9 at 1am. Gastroparesis feels absolutely awful.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this blustery day. A nice normal 6.2. Staying at home and doing nowt, as ordered by the boss. Back still sore, had a better night’s sleep and really thought I wa going to be fine but as soon as I move the pain starts. I’m not very good at doing nothing!


----------



## Lanny

09:28 BS 6.7. Yay! This is more like it! Reduced my breakfast dose yesterday & although it was 10.3 after breakfast it dropped to 5.7 before lunch. It’s started even lower today so, I know what to do: reduced dose again today! Had 14 units Novorapid.

Breakfast is in the oven so, quick post: don’t want to burn breakfast! Awfully stormy last night & still windy today! But, I’m SUNNY on the inside & hope you can be too!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whooping 9.8 for me today, but I totally went off the rails yesterday after a doggy stomach.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I think I made a bolus blunder last evening - went to bed on 6.1 and woke up with LO. That’ll bring the averages down, for sure.

Anyway, back to normal now after a slight overshoot, but I feel like been inside a washing machine. Oh well, never mind, these things happen.

I notice in the Washington Post that all US F-35 planes (these are the planes that are due to populate our empty aircraft carriers) have been grounded for checks after a non-fatal crash. But worry not, thanks to Trump the price has come down. They are only $80,000,000 each now. I only mention this because that’s tax payers money. You could buy two hospitals for that. And we’re committed to buy at least twenty. No austerity in the MoD, folks.


----------



## Bloden

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, my 5th day of pumping and woke to 5.3


Pump-tastic!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Happy weekend, all! 4.7 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Not read any posts yet so Hope all is well with everyone.
Went to bed on 6.4 woke up to 6.2.
Think I’ll go back to bed for a while.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.9 after a 4am correction. Was firefighting levels all of yesterday and looks likes it might be the same today, but at least my waking level is better than yesterday's 15.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today, after a bedtime 6.2. I think I may have to get a Libre to find out what is happening overnight and if this is just a rapid rise when I wake. Not too concerned at the moment but it may be an indication that my ability to cover my basal needs overnight is changing - I used to wake in the mid-5s, but all this week it has been 7s and 8s.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me.

Going to pop a libre sensor on this morning.

By the sound of the rain outside I think it will be shopping rather than gardening today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Bore da, pawb. 6.0 for me.

Lots of indoor activities lined up for today. I wonder if the dogs’ll walk themselves.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here despite a large pasta meal out last night. Got me wondering, all these pasta chain restaurants like the one we went to last night, they must reheat the pasta, so I wondered if the resistant starch principle had operated in my favour. I was expecting to have to top up my insulin after a couple of hours, but didn't have to.
I had a mystery week, about a month ago, @Northerner when I kept waking in the 7s and 8s for no apparent reason. I raised my nighttime basal a bit after a few days of it, because I could, but then just as mysteriously, I reverted to normal patterns and had to lower it again. I didn't feel ill, but I'd just come back from hol, and wondered if I'd picked up some sort of virus that didn't cause me any symptoms apart from blood glucose rising.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.4 for me  I had one of those count on one hand Midas touch days yesterday when my bg just bobbled along around 4.8-5.0, I took the appropriate action of shaking all my diabetes equipment to check it was working and it appeared to be functioning. Who knows. I can't say I enjoyed it as I just assumed something was wrong. 

I hope you're safe with power @Bloden and storm Callum clears off soon.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here despite a large pasta meal out last night. Got me wondering, all these pasta chain restaurants like the one we went to last night, they must reheat the pasta, so I wondered if the resistant starch principle had operated in my favour. I was expecting to have to top up my insulin after a couple of hours, but didn't have to.
> I had a mystery week, about a month ago, @Northerner when I kept waking in the 7s and 8s for no apparent reason. I raised my nighttime basal a bit after a few days of it, because I could, but then just as mysteriously, I reverted to normal patterns and had to lower it again. I didn't feel ill, but I'd just come back from hol, and wondered if I'd picked up some sort of virus that didn't cause me any symptoms apart from blood glucose rising.


Congratulations on the HS!  

Yes, it may be something like that. I'm wondering if it's because I haven't been running much lately, although I have been doing a lot of countryside walks instead. Wish I had a sensor on, it will probably have changed by the time I get one!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Yes, it may be something like that. I'm wondering if it's because I haven't been running much lately, although I have been doing a lot of countryside walks instead. Wish I had a sensor on, it will probably have changed by the time I get one!


Could well be, the week after my holiday, which had involved a lot of strenuous mountain walking, I probably did less exercise than normal. If I crack and put a Libre sensor on, my readings immediately go back to normal!


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. Dietitian yesterday was great. Looked over food diary and offered suggestions for weight etc.and to make appointment with nurse. She spoke to nurse and nurse called at end of day and she was going to get in touch anyway. Got an appointment for week on Monday after nurses holiday to look at meds and work towards me getting me asymptomatic. I can only say they were both great and supportive. Not now stressing too much about high BG. 
Hope you all have a good weekend and I plan to have a restful holiday


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Hi all. Dietitian yesterday was great. Looked over food diary and offered suggestions for weight etc.and to make appointment with nurse. She spoke to nurse and nurse called at end of day and she was going to get in touch anyway. Got an appointment for week on Monday after nurses holiday to look at meds and work towards me getting me asymptomatic. I can only say they were both great and supportive. Not now stressing too much about high BG.
> Hope you all have a good weekend and I plan to have a restful holiday


Good to hear Carol


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Like Robin, I was doing Italian last evening, (Tagliatelle Bolognese) , so expected a double peak.And got it. All under control, and woke with 5.6 with no dawn effect. Isn’t insulin great? 

Anyway, bit late reporting, watching cricket on my iPad till the rains came in Sri Lanka. England won on the Duckworth Lewis System. Please don’t ask me to explain that.

Speaking of rain, it’s raining enthusiastically here in the ice age gouged out Ribble Valley, so I can’t see the ice age polished hills a couple of miles away. 
Not going anywhere though, so don’t care. Family probably calling round, but I’ll have to make sure they are booted out before I watch Wigan beat the wannabes from Warrington. 

I do like causing trouble


----------



## eggyg

Very late today, I promise I haven’t just got up!  I had a very restless night, woke at 2.30, couldn’t get back to sleep so got up and read my book. Had a slice of toast, I was starving for some reason, thought maybe hypo but BG 7. Went back to bed at 5.30. Tossed and turned, up at 9 and a BG of 6.7. Went shopping, should have put my wellies on, torrential rain all day, we are on alert which is scary as Carlisle has flooded  twice since 2005, but calmed down now, thank goodness. We live on a hill so we’re fine but have friends who I know will have been very worried today. Got three eldest grandkids staying tonight, gluttons for punishment! Won’t be “allowed” to watch Strictly tonight so no spoilers. Enjoy your evening and hope you’re all safe from Callum.


----------



## mikeyB

You’ll get no spoilers from me, Eggy. I’ll just ruin things for you by telling that Wigan did win, after a battle of two very good defences.


----------



## AJLang

Good meaning everyone 2.8!!! I'm really struggling with getting night time basal and gastroparesis right.  Oh well c'est la vie.  Once I've got my BG up I'm going back to bed and have a planned a nice relaxing Sunday - not much choice really with my damaged calf.  Onwards and upwards


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all! Moderate debauch last night => 4.5 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, after a bedtime 7.2, so no overnight rise


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me.

Woke up in a blind panic because I couldn't remember what 11 was in Spanish. Urdu no problem but Spanish nada. 'Once' is now back in the memory.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 7.3 here. That’ll be the cheesecake I made yesterday!

Thanks for thinking of us here in Pembs, @Flower. All is calm on the western front this morning, thankfully, and we’ve got power, etc. Neighbour’s lovely garden took a bashing tho.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Tipping it down outside, I sense riding lesson in the indoor arena later on.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a slightly drier morning. A Len Goodman for me this morning....SEVEN! Quite pleased at that as had takeaway last night and had to guesstimate my bolus. Just made full English for 5, kitchen a tad messy as you can imagine. We all got very excited as two of the eggs we used were double yolkers! Simple things eh? Wedding fair this afternoon with daughter number 3, Mr Eggy crying already at the thought of opening his wallet to pay for another wedding! Have a fab, less wet and windy day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I waked up on 6.5., which is nice.

Then noticed a message, both on my phone and iPad. Average daily phone use, 7 minutes. iPad 7 hours.  I wanted to tell it, I read two newspapers on the iPad, and at the moment it’s my second telly for watching sport, and last week I was, for various reasons, using the Kindle app to read a book. And I never switch it off. Dumb machines. Dumb iOS 12.

Gosh, that sounds grumpy. I’m not really, just sipping a double espresso and having a vape, and evaporating after a night sweat. All normal

Have a good day everyone, specially Robin with her dreams of the Spanish Riding School, and Eggy contemplating selling the Jag to pay for a wedding. 

Isn’t life fun?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 on a miserable wet day. Congrats. Robin on a HS , full of Man flu at the moment but still in shorts & T shirt, 21.C in living room at the moment no heating on yet.

Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I waked up on 6.5., which is nice.
> 
> Then noticed a message, both on my phone and iPad. Average daily phone use, 7 minutes. iPad 7 hours.  I wanted to tell it, I read two newspapers on the iPad, and at the moment it’s my second telly for watching sport, and last week I was, for various reasons, using the Kindle app to read a book. And I never switch it off. Dumb machines. Dumb iOS 12.
> 
> Gosh, that sounds grumpy. I’m not really, just sipping a double espresso and having a vape, and evaporating after a night sweat. All normal
> 
> Have a good day everyone, specially Robin with her dreams of the Spanish Riding School, and Eggy contemplating selling the Jag to pay for a wedding.
> 
> Isn’t life fun?


Funnily enough I got one of those messages on my iPad this morning it said I was on it for nearly 4 hours yesterday! Then realised it was young Miss Poppy, age 5 years and 51 weeks. She commandeered it as soon as she arrived, all educational games I hasten to had. No Facebook or Twitter, she can wait until she turns 6 next week!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning, folks. 4.9 today, which was pleasing after succumbing to a sirloin+chips last night. 

 I don't eat steak much any more & chips almost never. It was OK at the time but afterwards felt a bit like I'd eaten a sack of yak-fat. BG went up to about 6.4 2 hrs after vs 4.7 before - fine, but I notice the chip BG-effect seems to linger into the next day. 

Have an excellent day!


----------



## eggyg

Early doors for me today. Mind full of weddings ( daughter number 3 booked her wedding yesterday) holidays ( taking grandchildren to Spain next week) and off kilter sacrums ( at osteopath tomorrow). BGs 6.6 this chilly morning. Going to read my book and try and take my mind off the above and my rumbling stomach. If I eat now I will need my lunch at 9! Have a fabulous Monday, even if you’re still a wage slave!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.5 after a 4am correction.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Libre said 4.7 but overnight was in the red all the way. A post cat 5.6 and 5.9 on the finger seems more like it. Must sleep on t' other side 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## dirtydancing24

Good morning 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 6.3 here.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning fellow diabetophiles

I woke up with 6.7, after and early morning couple of JBs, so that’s just fine. Fell asleep in the chair last night, but that’s my fault. It’s the rise and recline chair. As my young grandson says when he’s playing on it, “it’s a bed now”. Still, sleep is sleep wherever you do it.

Also woke to a news alert on my phone saying that Megan whatshername is pregnant. So are lots of other people. They’ve only done that so she can get permanent residence, anyway.

Better news - the very latest iOS update has put the .?123 key on the keyboard back to the right place bottom left. I thought it was me losing coordination, keep hitting the smiley key.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning fellow diabetophiles
> 
> I woke up with 6.7, after and early morning couple of JBs, so that’s just fine. Fell asleep in the chair last night, but that’s my fault. It’s the rise and recline chair. As my young grandson says when he’s playing on it, “it’s a bed now”. Still, sleep is sleep wherever you do it.
> 
> Also woke to a news alert on my phone saying that Megan whatshername is pregnant. So are lots of other people. They’ve only done that so she can get permanent residence, anyway.
> 
> Better news - the very latest iOS update has put the .?123 key on the keyboard back to the right place bottom left. I thought it was me losing coordination, keep hitting the smiley key.


Well I must say that news made my day. I was absolutely sick to death of putting angry/heart/ smiley face emojis instead of an exclamation mark! I must admit I thought it was the first sign of dementia. I also quite liked the news re the royal baby.


----------



## Amigo

Well Meghan needs to crack on because at 37, she’s classed as a elderly primigravida in childbirth terms.

Having said that I doubt she’ll be queuing up at the local ante-natal classes wondering what the care will be like.

It’s nice news though, I like Harry and Wills.

Wish I had some.... life is tough folks. Hence my low level appearance on here. Diabetes is however the least of my worries at the moment.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 here after a bad weekend.


----------



## Carolg

Not posting fasting levels, just would make me sad. Falling asleep early on recliner, tired, up though night to loo twice, on holiday though so that’s a bonus. Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today - first reading under 7 in over a week


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Not posting fasting levels, just would make me sad. Falling asleep early on recliner, tired, up though night to loo twice, on holiday though so that’s a bonus. Have a good day all


Aw Carol, I'm so sorry to hear you feeling so down  I hope that the new approach that is planned bears fruit very soon {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## eggyg

An unusually high 7.7 today. Stress because going to osteopath? Or was it the two slices of fruit malt before bed?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.
Saw my GP yesterday for my annual medication review, it’s the first time I’ve seen her since last year's review. She greeted me with the words 'That time already? My whole life’s disappearing before my eyes!' I know how she feels!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  9.4 after I put a temporary basal rate of 50% on my pump in the night, I have no idea  

The only item up for review on my recent prescription was a sharps box, what's to review? big yellow box with hole in lid, I rang up to discuss with the surgery and they did agree with me 

Have a pleasant Tuesday everyone


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 5.5 for me. Have a fun day, all.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everyone 
6.4 on this lovely sunny morn


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> The only item up for review on my recent prescription was a sharps box, what's to review? big yellow box with hole in lid, I rang up to discuss with the surgery and they did agree with me


My GP says she has to see me in person once a year, if only for the 30 seconds it takes to change the date on the repeat prescription to the following year, regardless of the fact that I normally get all my other checks with the nurse round about now. (She has admitted she uses the other 9 minutes 30secs to catch up on paperwork!)


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke with 4.1, which represents a slightly over enthusiastic bolus for Chicken Jalfrezi with a garlic naan. Definitely not a big deal.

I see Stephen Hawking, in his very last book, answers some big questions like is there a God. He says there isn’t, so it must be right. His theory, now called Hawking radiation from black holes, was pooh poohed until it was shown to be right. 

The good thing about science is that it’s true whether you believe in it or not.

Mind, Stephen Hawking is interred in Westminster Abbey...


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.3 here, oops.

Rain?! I need to dry some washing.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.1 on a cloudy but dry day, hypo in the night put that down to Man flu. 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry a bit late, 8.7 this morning after waking with a sore throat and feeling really under the weather.  3 coffees later I am bouncing off the walls, but at least I am awake now.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. 4.9 today, nutt'n special. Have a good day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today  Can't complain, I was 8.0 before bed as well, after succumbing to some late evening Terry's chocolate orange...


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.3 for me. A flatish line overnight apart from a v shaped dip into the red and back. Must have turned over in my sleep.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Good morning! 11.7 here...so, now I know it isn’t a good idea to have dinner after Welsh class.

Misty here this morning - come on sunshine, don’t be shy, I’ve got loads of clothes to dry (before going to Spain on Sunday).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I was 5.1 at 6.30am but went back to sleep, and was 6.3 just now, an hour later.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.0 - just on the right side of the tracks but a little too close to the platform edge.


----------



## Carolg

Up at 0630 and away for flu jag . Confused hell out of receptionist putting in urine specimen to dip for possible infection. Woman diagnose thy self. I did speak to someone yesterday.
BG really high still, but waiting game to see nurse on Monday

Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . The suns just woke up here , when I opened the curtthis morning I discovered I had forgotten to bring the washing in yesterday, so I am real pleased the sun is shining merrily this morning
Woke up to 8.3 all my own fault as I forgot to bolus for dinner yesterday, I only realised  when my Libre showed a 10.3 slanted up arrow at bedtime, I decided it was safer not to correct. I am al.          ways amazed at how easy it is for me to join the idiots club , it honestly takes no effort at all.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Good morning! 11.7 here...so, now I know it isn’t a good idea to have dinner after Welsh class.
> 
> Misty here this morning - come on sunshine, don’t be shy, I’ve got loads of clothes to dry (before going to Spain on Sunday).


I’m going to Spain on Tuesday! My clothes are dry! Haven’t had any need for shorts and t shirts for quite a while!


----------



## eggyg

Morning my good folks. A very nice 6.1, didn’t succumb to any fruit malt last night even after watching BakeOff, smug or what? To be honest, at dentist this morning and it probably would have still been stuck in my teeth! Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  8.0 for me today  Can't complain, I was 8.0 before bed as well, after succumbing to some late evening Terry's chocolate orange...


A chocolate orange is one of your five a day isn’t it?


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I’m going to Spain on Tuesday! My clothes are dry! Haven’t had any need for shorts and t shirts for quite a while!


I’m heading north, so it’ll be lovely n sunny but with a nip in the air and some showers - deffo not shorts n t-shirts weather!


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning . The suns just woke up here , when I opened the curtthis morning I discovered I had forgotten to bring the washing in yesterday, so I am real pleased the sun is shining merrily this morning
> Woke up to 8.3 all my own fault as I forgot to bolus for dinner yesterday, I only realised  when my Libre showed a 10.3 slanted up arrow at bedtime, I decided it was safer not to correct. I am al.          ways amazed at how easy it is for me to join the idiots club , it honestly takes no effort at all.


I joined idiots club yesterday. Forgot morning tablets so took them at tea time. Oops


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> I’m heading north, so it’ll be lovely n sunny but with a nip in the air and some showers - deffo not shorts n t-shirts weather!


I had my winter gloves on today.. never mind shorts


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> I joined idiots club yesterday. Forgot morning tablets so took them at tea time. Oops


Oops


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> I’m heading north, so it’ll be lovely n sunny but with a nip in the air and some showers - deffo not shorts n t-shirts weather!


We’re going to Costa Blanca, so touch wood should be some sun and hopefully shorts will be the order of the day, got my jeans packed though just in case!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> We’re going to Costa Blanca, so touch wood should be some sun and hopefully shorts will be the order of the day, got my jeans packed though just in case!


Have a good time


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> We’re going to Costa Blanca, so touch wood should be some sun and hopefully shorts will be the order of the day, got my jeans packed though just in case!


Have a nice break.  7.7 for me so slight improvement.


----------



## AJLang

5.4 this morning with a smooth line all during the night


----------



## Robin

Well, the day started off well, but then I went for a cross country training morning with our riding instructor and jumped some of the scariest fences I’ve ever faced...(not that they were that big, but I’m a once a week rider).and look what happened to my BG!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> View attachment 10085 Well, the day started off well, but then I went for a cross country training morning with our riding instructor and jumped some of the scariest fences I’ve ever faced...(not that they were that big, but I’m a once a week rider).and look what happened to my BG!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> View attachment 10085 Well, the day started off well, but then I went for a cross country training morning with our riding instructor and jumped some of the scariest fences I’ve ever faced...(not that they were that big, but I’m a once a week rider).and look what happened to my BG!


Lawd-luv-a-duck!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Bet I was in the 5s when my head was still on the pillow!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5 on the dot for me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## dirtydancing24

7.7 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, had a snack before bed having staved off a couple of lows yesterday afternoon with the help of the libre (the inevitable result of visiting the stratosphere in the morning). Managed a flatfish overnight!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> View attachment 10085 Well, the day started off well, but then I went for a cross country training morning with our riding instructor and jumped some of the scariest fences I’ve ever faced...(not that they were that big, but I’m a once a week rider).and look what happened to my BG!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 12.8 after last night’s curry...wasn’t expecting that.

Lots to do today...nearly the weekend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Woke to 7.3 which supprised me, yesterday morning I inadvertently gave myself a tad more basal than I should have, so amongst other little treats throughout the day , I finished off the day with a bedtime snack of 2 unbolussed for slices of well buttered wholemeal toast and a large coffee with cream . My Libre showed a beautifully slow,  low arching line.  

I made sure I put my reading glasses on this morning


----------



## eggyg

Knock on the door a 6.4! Beautiful, frosty and very sunny Autumnal morning here. Babysitting Thursday.  Hope you all have a good day whatever it throws at you.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A whopping 12.8 after last night’s curry...wasn’t expecting that.
> 
> Lots to do today...nearly the weekend.


It’s the excitement of packing. NOT!


----------



## AJLang

6.2 this morning after a fairly ok night, when into the 9’s for a fair bit of the night but not that far from target range


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , 6.1 for me today . I've had lots of 6s over the summer - not happy ! I tend to blame the scorching weather making it difficult to exercise but that's just an excuse as I should have gone swimming . So now I'm having to work to get it back into the fives . Hey ho . Have a good day everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks.

Misty this morning, and there’s a chill in the air. I love this kind of autumn morning. You can see the brightness of the sun diffused through the haze. No shadows. Lovely

Anyroad, woke up on 5.5, dead straight line all night. Don’t often manage that, there’s usually a dip. DF must be busy elsewhere

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  Meter says 8.4 sensor says 3.6  = does not compute!  Sensor has given up the ghost, ah well I had extended its life by a fair stretch.



mikeyB said:


> DF must be busy elsewhere


Yep, she's busy in the Cotswolds for sure! 

Have a lovely stable Thursday all


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. A happier 14.5 this morning,slept till after 8am.
Flu jag yesterday and blinking knackered. Up at 0630 to go for jag, so bed for 2 hours sleep in afternoon. Son phoned and phone never cleared. Oops, daughter, sister, son all in cahoots to try to get me on phone, mob, iPad messenger, no joy. 2100 ding dong on door, and daughter in pj,s at door, sister in garage getting petrol, telling daughter to break in window and 999 if never answered, son frustrated as lives in Edinburgh.....me...watching tv, totally oblivious to all this. They were all worried as BG been in low to mid 20’s recently and I’d been out of the box in afternoon. Off to Argos for new phone today


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw 6.2....low for my normal Dawn Phenom 7s, mind it was at 4am.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all. 4.4 this morning after a low-carb-ish yesterday.  Have a good day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 at 6 am, 6.7 just now.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 5.3 here...aah, that’s better.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.8 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today after a bit of a lie-in  Well, I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## eggyg

I’m very late today, a very nice, normal, run of the mill 6.1. I like run of the mill! Nice autumnal morning, bed stripped so hoping it’s a decent drying day, bit of lunch and into town for last minute holiday bits and bobs. Have a grand day.


----------



## Carolg

Out for coffee with friends then walk around bits of town I had never see. Did 8686 steps, now 9111 and 3.4 miles. Wow for me.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.7 for me


----------



## eggyg

In contrast to yesterday I am up very early. Woke at five, needed the loo, hungry and sweating ( TMI?) so just stayed up. BG at 5 was 5.8, haven’t eaten yet, trying to wait,  interesting to see if my BG raises any. Will report back troops.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 5.2 today. Upset tum for no apparent reason - hope I'm not losing Metformin tolerance


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning. 4.3 here.

Having lunch with big bother and teenage niece today. Hope she isn’t bored by adult conversation! She’s a tall lass. Apparently she’s taller than her dad now and he’s over 6ft! I’m going to feel tiny sat next to these two giants, hahaha.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. A miraculous 5.4 following on from going to bed with a snotty headache11.4. Nearly banged a correction in but luckily didn't.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, and a message from my Libre 'sensor ends in 29 minutes' Where did the last two weeks go?


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 5.9 to kick off the weekend.

Lovely to see an HS @Eddy Edson , hope your stomach regains its equilibrium soon. 

Hope you have a good day with your tall relatives @Bloden


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Moooorning. 4.3 here.
> 
> Having lunch with big bother and teenage niece today. Hope she isn’t bored by adult conversation! She’s a tall lass. Apparently she’s taller than her dad now and he’s over 6ft! I’m going to feel tiny sat next to these two giants, hahaha.


Know how you feel. My 11 year old granddaughter is 5ft 6.5 ins! I am 5ft 2ins. My mother used to say the best things come in small packages!


----------



## eggyg

Well as promised, hope you all haven’t been waiting on tenterhooks! Had brekkie at 6.15 and BGs had only risen to 6.5. So don’t think dawn phenomenon is a thing for me. Mind you when Mr Eggy wandered into the living room at just before 6.30 I think they will have shot up in shock. Since he retired last year I thought he had forgotten there was two 6 o’clocks in a day! Mind you we went to bed at 9.30 last night as were both tired and was nowt on the telly after HIGNFY.


----------



## Amigo

Woke with a nice 5.6 this morning 

Have an enjoyable holiday @eggyg!


----------



## Carolg

17.7 for me. Going for a wee walk into town after a bit housework. Also cinema this afternoon to see First steps. Have a good day all


----------



## mikeyB

Well I’m reporting very late. Midday kick off at Ewood.

Woke on 9.1, the excuse being I went to bed early after Lasagne and a tomato salad, and missed the late upturn as it sludged through my system. No great shakes.

Anyway dined out for lunch at Ewood. Not in the members restaurant, but al fresco cheeseburger with onions and a black coffee.

Blackburn had a hard earned  2-1 victory against a very good Leeds side - it’s the first time Leeds have lost, away from home. Their fans looked a bit bemused rather than irate. Rovers are now 5th in the table, not bad for a promoted side. I hope they don’t get accidentally promoted.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning D-wranglers! 4.8 for me today.

In the timeless words of The Bangles, "Wish it was Sunday. That's my fun-day!"


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  A nice 5.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6 on the dot for me. Levels a bit snottily erratic at the moment but nothing too mental high or low.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it's a 7.5 today.

Off for a drive through the Cotswolds and its beautiful villages today with my friend , can't wait 

Have an enjoyable Sunday all


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks.

Another 9, today. 9.2. Oh well, it was another middle night rise. 

I think my body slows down after a day of exertions, even if that was just going to the footie, after which I shot down into the village on the scooter to get some Eumovate. Both were fun, though.

Anyway, off out for Sunday Lunch later with family. Guess who will be paying


----------



## eggyg

Happy Sunday. An unusually high 8.4 for me! Had steak pie and chips late last night, homemade pie, just a top. Went to bed on an 8.2 just two hours later, obviously hadn’t hit me so no correction. Ah well today’s another day, but it’s a party day! Granddaughter number 2 is 6 tomorrow and having a Spanish themed party as we are going to Spain on Tuesday. So got my castanets out and sombrero just need to find a straw donkey now!


----------



## Ditto

Them donkeys used to be everywhere! My Mum used to bring home a right load of tat every time she went. 

Can't remember where she went the time she brought home the 3foot blue Smurf. Took me ages to offload that thing.

I'm still waiting for strips.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. 4.7 today, before heading off on a road trip helping little start-ups raise some $$$.  A robotic microscope/particle analyser, a wearable gas detector & safety monitor, chemical-saving mechanical ag weeding technology. All good fun but it's going to be a bit of work to eat well.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  6.7 today  Off to Moorfields in London later today for the follow up to the major eye bleed that I had in the summer, I'm so glad that Mark will be with me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 for me.

Another day trying to figure out the unfathomable things computers do sometimes. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  6.7 today  Off to Moorfields in London later today for the follow up to the major eye bleed that I had in the summer, I'm so glad that Mark will be with me.


Hope all goes well today AManda


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, and that was jelly baby aided at 3am. 
Good luck today, Amanda.


----------



## Carolg

Off at 9am to see nurse re diabetes. First day due back at work after holiday, and worried as have been shattered over holiday and BG high. Need some answers and actions. They keep saying pancreas perhaps not producing insulin but not sure why they are not doing blood test for that, or am I thinking wrongly.going to ask about c-peptide test


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 4.0 to start Monday.

I hope your appointment goes well Amanda and things are settling down and I hope you get some useful help Carolg so that you can start to feel less shattered.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, beautiful cool and sunny day. All the sevens for me today, 7.7. Could have been the Blue Riband I ate at 2.30am!  Had a sleepless night, things to do, ( packing) people to see ( osteopath) mind whirring. Roll on bedtime...oh just remembered no bedtime tonight, up at 2am to catch flight. Ah well, sure it’ll be worth it when we land, temperatures in the mid 20s forecast. Have told kids they aren’t allowed to take their iPads so I am not taking mine, so this is adios ( but not goodbye) for a week. Have a great week everyone, @AJLang hope all goes well at eye hospital, @Carolg hope all goes well at diabetes nurse appointment, don’t hold your breath for a c peptide test, they have always refused me giving various excuses, but stand your ground on a better treatment ie insulin.


----------



## mikeyB

Have a great time, eggy, you deserve a holiday. Best of luck with the kids, they’ll keep you on your toes. Don’t forget to keep the vino out of reach


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all.

I woke with a more sensible 7.1 today.

Lovely morning, not a cloud in the sky. Bit of a struggle getting out of bed, mind, my left leg was fixed at a right angle, so it was an effort getting both feet on the floor before take off.

Must be all that celebrating at Ewood Park on Saturday


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry MIA over the weekend due to granddaughters 6th birthday party and all it preparations.  Anyway 8.6 this morning, not too bad considering what I ate at 6th birthday party.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.6 after a few days A.W.O.L. Flu bug got a real grip of me, BGL in the mid teens for the last four days. Feel better today suns shining as it has all weekend catching up with last weeks posts, so to all going on holiday enjoy yourselves, to those having appointments or treatment good luck and best wishes, everyone else enjoy your day.

Take care you`ve been missed.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry MIA over the weekend due to granddaughters 6th birthday party and all it preparations.  Anyway 8.6 this morning, not too bad considering what I ate at 6th birthday party.


Funnily enough it’s my granddaughter’s 6th birthday today and she had a party yesterday and I am certainly not declaring what I ate!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all, beautiful cool and sunny day. All the sevens for me today, 7.7. Could have been the Blue Riband I ate at 2.30am!  Had a sleepless night, things to do, ( packing) people to see ( osteopath) mind whirring. Roll on bedtime...oh just remembered no bedtime tonight, up at 2am to catch flight. Ah well, sure it’ll be worth it when we land, temperatures in the mid 20s forecast. Have told kids they aren’t allowed to take their iPads so I am not taking mine, so this is adios ( but not goodbye) for a week. Have a great week everyone, @AJLang hope all goes well at eye hospital, @Carolg hope all goes well at diabetes nurse appointment, don’t hold your breath for a c peptide test, they have always refused me giving various excuses, but stand your ground on a better treatment ie insulin.


Have a lovely holiday eggyg. 

Just an update- fife don’t offer c peptide test, so no joy. Pioglitazone stopped, gliclazide 40 mg started from tomorrow. 2 week follow up phone call. To test twice a day, pre brekkie and pre tea, then twice a day before other meals. Just as well I have my own monitor and strips as none offered, mind you I never asked. 

Here is hoping for results


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> Have a lovely holiday eggyg.
> 
> Just an update- fife don’t offer c peptide test, so no joy. Pioglitazone stopped, gliclazide 40 mg started from tomorrow. 2 week follow up phone call. To test twice a day, pre brekkie and pre tea, then twice a day before other meals. Just as well I have my own monitor and strips as none offered, mind you I never asked.
> 
> Here is hoping for results


If you drive they should have given you strips to test before driving as Glicliazide can cause hypos.


----------



## Carolg

Hi grovesey. Yes I drive and nurse knows I self test and self fund. Will get in touch with her


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 12.2 today.  Off to ear consultant this morning for follow up appointment about my Menieres disease.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. 5.0 today on the road.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me and a slightly restless overnight flatfish.
 Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. I blame the windfall apples I was stewing for the freezer last night, not all the bits ended up in the pan.


----------



## Carolg

17.7 for me, and new pills started here’s hoping for good results.
Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here. I blame the windfall apples I was stewing for the freezer last night, not all the bits ended up in the pan.


I have a big pot full to peel, stew and freeze. Hopefully do it tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning lads and lassies

I woke with 8.0. That’ll do, I’ve got a stressful morning. I’m off for my first English neurology appointment at 11.30. That’s not the stressful bit, it’s waiting for the hospital transport. I’m sure it will turn up, but it’s a hangover from my time in Scotland, when ferries and things were involved.

With a bit of luck there might be a couple of students there, I can have a bit of fun as they try to elicit non existent reflexes. I’ll probably end up with bruised legs and feet as they try harder and harder

I probably won’t have any answers, but I’ll try and elicit some impressions. There’s only two choices anyway. Ahead lies EMGs, lumbar puncture, and head to sternum MRI. Being an expert sleeper, I’ve slept through both MRI and lumbar puncture.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a whopping 13.3 . Went to bed with 9.2, I thought that would come down nicely through the night but not a chance. A day of fasting for me and check BGL every two hours.

Good luck @mikeyB With your neurology appointment .

Have a good day folks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Had to increase basal yesterday. Whether that's because I'm full of cold or because it's gone colder who knows. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 16.6 for me but on good side only up once through the night for usual. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Off out into the cold for fasting bloods in a mo. Luckily the surgery is only a five minute walk down the road.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Eyes streaming, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, headache...I could be wrong, but I think I've come down with a cold


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke (for the second time) on 4.7. Rats, I thought. I’d woken earlier with hip pain on 5.6, a gradual drift down, so I was hoping for a 5.2. The best laid schemes o’mice an men gang aft agley, as the great man wrote. 

Talking of schemes going agley....

Yesterday’s interaction with the neurologist was a bit unsatisfactory. The consultant was Asian, so I expected the usual warm friendly welcome. I forgot he’d learned to be a neurologist. Anyway, he wittered on about the tremor, which doesn’t bother me, and more or less ignored my interruptions to that effect, and eventually got on the the muscle weakness and spasticity. I think some of this was evasiveness, because he kept asking what they had told me in Scotland. A motor neuropathy. He didn’t want to say motor neurone disease. (the Prof in Scotland was less inhibited, suggesting that diagnosis almost as an aside).  Anyway, he managed to light on the most important investigation, EMGs. That’s when they attach leads to your muscles - bit like Libre sensors, but with needles. Then they pass electrical signals through and watch you twitch while they measure the rate of signal transfer. It’s quite  uncomfortable, but not particularly painful.

The patient transfer service worked like a dream. Next time, it’ll be Preston, so I’ll get PTSD. That’s where Mrs B wasn’t expected to live after the brain haemorrhage. She’s just making me a cup of tea.

To cap it all, Rovers lost at Swansea. Scored first, too. Oh well, they don’t usually succeed on these foreign trips


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Next time, it’ll be Preston, so I’ll get PTSD


Just from the hospital or from the city as a whole? (cue the joke, 'and what a whole Preston is') It’s also inhabited by dozens of my in-laws, my OH was the only one who made a break for freedom.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Eyes streaming, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, headache...I could be wrong, but I think I've come down with a cold


 
Arrrrrrgggggghhhhhh! Lots of fluids and stay warm. Hope you feel better soon Northie.

WL


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Eyes streaming, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, headache...I could be wrong, but I think I've come down with a cold


Just pressed the 'like' button, and thought, hang on, that’s not really appropriate! The like was just for the 'good morning' Commiserations for the rest of it!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Just from the hospital or from the city as a whole? (cue the joke, 'and what a whole Preston is') It’s also inhabited by dozens of my in-laws, my OH was the only one who made a break for freedom.


Just the hospital, Robin. The rest of Preston is a powerful antidote to antidepressants


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Eyes streaming, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, headache...I could be wrong, but I think I've come down with a cold


Sorry to hear that,  I am currently feeling head achy, achy and swollen glands so I think I am in for it as well, anyway 8.2 for me, still can't shrug off this low mood that is making my crave carbs,  so I am stuck in the ever decreasing vicious circle at the moment.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.1 on a nice sunny day. Sorry to hear you`ve got the lurgy Northie  and hope it doesn't last long. I`m with Robin with the* like*, thought about it but a nice smiley face to start with persuaded me . I got an MRI scan on head & spine tomorrow hope I don`t snore in the tunnel .

Have a good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

I fell asleep last time I had a head and spine MRI. Nobody complained about the snoring, cos Mrs B wasn’t there


----------



## KARNAK

Lets hope Mrs B isn`t there when I go through it, I`ve got enough bruises.


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.1 on a nice sunny day. Sorry to hear you`ve got the lurgy Northie  and hope it doesn't last long. I`m with Robin with the* like*, thought about it but a nice smiley face to start with persuaded me . I got an MRI scan on head & spine tomorrow hope I don`t snore in the tunnel .
> 
> Have a good day all.



Good luck with the MRI, Ted!

4.7 this morning. My little road trip went pretty well BG-wise, unlike the last time. Succumbed to the dubious lure of an airport bagel + cream cheese, which did me little good but no lasting harm, and after that there was plenty of salad & fish to be had.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me . I sympathize @Northerner, my lurgy seems to be on the wane. Lovely overnight flatfish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

16.6 for me and seem to have lost 3lb in weight (don’t want that) since starting gliclazide on Tuesday. BG during day higher as well. Think I am odd. Again plus, only up once during night


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here.
Gliclazide works by stimulating your beta cells to churn out insulin all the time, @Carolg .but if you ain’t got enough beta cells left for it to work on, no way is it going to help!


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> 16.6 for me and seem to have lost 3lb in weight (don’t mood that) since starting gliclazide on Tuesday. BG during day higher as well. Think I am odd. Again plus, only up once during night



Time for the magic touch of insulin, Carol, I think. Discuss with your doc.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke with 6.2 this morning, with a lovely straight line overnight. It’s 9.4 now after fighting my way out of bed with a Trammie hangover and just breathing high calorie Lancashire air. A morning dose of Levemir and a whiff of Humalog should rein that in.

Bit grey and drizzly this morning, but the weather isn’t too bad


----------



## KARNAK

Eddy Edson said:


> Good luck with the MRI, Ted!


Thanks Eddy.

Good morning a HS on this glorious day . Washing machine is working away get it all done before MRI scan. Still in shorts & T shirt 20.c on outside balcony, might get a bit of sunbathing in before scan.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 just can't seem to get it lower at the moment.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. UTI symptoms seen better today, hopefully the antibiotics are doing the trick.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Time for the magic touch of insulin, Carol, I think. Discuss with your doc.


Never see a doctor, was discussed with nurse, seemed to be going to happen, then reversed, Been put on  sitagliptin, still high BG, now gliclazide instead of pioglitazone. Nurse will call a week on Monday. I asked about c-peptide test as they are saying pancreas maybe not producing insulin. Don’t do it in fife, but I can’t understand mikeyb how they give you a drug - gliclazide to get pancreas to produce insulin but say on other hand it’s maybe not producing any. Am I dense or wot. Also maybe saw other post, don’t prescribes sticks and monitor for me, but know I self test, so been asked to test a couple of times a day. Think I just prick with a safety pin, and hold finger up to air???


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.2 here.
> Gliclazide works by stimulating your beta cells to churn out insulin all the time, @Carolg .but if you ain’t got enough beta cells left for it to work on, no way is it going to help!


Well, I knew it was to stimulate cells to produce insulin but couldn’t understand why I was getting it if not producing insulin, and also why fife don’t do c-peptide so they know what pancreas is doing. I can only assume as well that weight is going down again as sugars are high. Bl**&y fed up with it all


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Bl**&y fed up with it all


I’m not surprised! You seem to have been left to struggle for ages. I spent 9 months on Gliclazide with it not doing much, at least I got it backed up with basal insulin after six months, while the hospital faffed around doing a GAD antibody test and filing the result without telling anyone it was positive. But luckily my GP was proactive, in referring me to the hospital in the first place, and chasing up and insisting my next appointment was brought forward when my BGs were still in the teens.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Eddy.
> 
> Good morning a HS on this glorious day . Washing machine is working away get it all done before MRI scan. Still in shorts & T shirt 20.c on outside balcony, might get a bit of sunbathing in before scan.


shorts !!! Oh my gosh, I’ve got my thermal vest on, cardi and scarf and gloves. Still get into work like an iceberg. Thermal fluffy drawers next week.


----------



## mikeyB

You’re not dense, Carol, they are. Weight loss and high BG means a defunct pancreas in my book. The longer they linger, the more you are at risk from DKA, particularly taking Sitagliptin. You need to see a consultant ASAP to get yourself sorted properly. Ring your nurse tomorrow.

And you’re flogging a dead horse taking Gliclazide, for sure.

I didn’t know Fife was that much of a backwater that they can’t do a C-Peptide test. Are they still tasting urine in Dunfermline?


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> I’m not surprised! You seem to have been left to struggle for ages. I spent 9 months on Gliclazide with it not doing much, at least I got it backed up with basal insulin after six months, while the hospital faffed around doing a GAD antibody test and filing the result without telling anyone it was positive. But luckily my GP was proactive, in referring me to the hospital in the first place, and chasing up and insisting my next appointment was brought forward when my BGs were still in the teens.


I feel like a mumping Minnie. BG not just in teens but in 20,s at times as well. Sorry, this is depressing, but thanks for sharing your history, as it makes me feel less useless


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> You’re not dense, Carol, they are. Weight loss and high BG means a defunct pancreas in my book. The longer they linger, the more you are at risk from DKA, particularly taking Sitagliptin. You need to see a consultant ASAP to get yourself sorted properly. Ring your nurse tomorrow.
> 
> And you’re flogging a dead horse taking Gliclazide, for sure.
> 
> I didn’t know Fife was that much of a backwater that they can’t do a C-Peptide test. Are they still tasting urine in Dunfermline?



They wouldn’t get near my urine for its sweet smell. At least I was proactive and asked for wee to be checked for infection, she said it was clear.
Do they not like to take that final step to injectables? They are mentioning it. I know I didn’t respond well to discussion re insulin, but That was way down the line. It was my psychological baggage at that time. And now I am just tired of it all. Don’t want to eat but do, and trying to get a bit weight on.eh gum never mind, I will ask nurse to be referred to hospital consultant


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi folks - 5.1 for me today. Have good days!


----------



## khskel

Morning all  4.6 for me. 

Friday at last. It's been a grind of a week workwise.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Maybe time to raise basal to winter rate. I did it once, a few weeks ago, and had to put it down again a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

My basal adjustment has worked just fine. Woke on 5.3 after a nice even line through the night. 

Nice to get one bit sorted. Now for brekkie...two cold sausages, two Tramadol, two Asacol, and morning Levemir. Plus a bit of Humalog for the brown sauce. 3 drops of CBD oil, a pint of tea and I’m ready for the world. Easy peasy


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> shorts !!! Oh my gosh, I’ve got my thermal vest on, cardi and scarf and gloves. Still get into work like an iceberg. Thermal fluffy drawers next week.



Yes, went for MRI scan in said attire same again today .

Good morning 6.4 partly cloudy suns over the beach but not for long me thinks. MRI went ok but threw a bit of a wobbly/hypo after scan finished, managed to catch it before it went to far. 

Hope you are all as well as can be expected , have a good day.


----------



## Brando77

Five dozen 6.0. That was low for me....at 4.30 though.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 5.0 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.5 for me. Overnight levels seem level again after basal increase.........until the weather changes again of course.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  have ya missed me? hahaha

Chilly start to the day here and I'm all on my tod as mum and bruce are both working  lol, anyways 6.5 for me this morning, hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.
Good to see you again, @Kaylz .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day. I’ve not had a chance nce to read any posts yet , will catch up later.
Insulin wise it’s been lots of changes lately, nearly got it nabbed.  
Woke to a nice number even after getting the hump


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Off for haircut. 17.0 for me. Hello Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Off for haircut. 17.0 for me. Hello Kaylz


Woah, hope your feeling ok my lovely!! I really must get in touch with the mobile hairdresser I use, the shaved side is fine as I just go over it with the clippers every couple of weeks but the other side is getting a tad long for my liking xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.2 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, hospital DSN rang me yesterday and after discussion about BGL asked me to reduce insulin by 3 units so I did . This morning after a night of very painful legs and feet got up to a wonderful 13.5 , not a happy bunny. Anyway suns shining so I`ll sit outside and get a bit of vitamin D into my body and see if it can reduce the old neuropathy pain to a better level, mind you its only 18.c at the moment but what the heck .

Have a good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up with 8.2, but a very straight line through the night. Got a rotten cold, though, which I should be able to nurture into man flu. I’m not very good at feeling sorry for myself, though, so it might be a struggle.

Just got delivery of Max Hastings’ Vietnam- An Epic Tragedy 1945-1975. I’d forgotten how much real books weigh, I’m so used to the Kindle. This weighs in at 1.2kg. One advantage real books have is maps and photos are easier to locate. 652 pages to read...

I like Max Hastings’ war histories. He’s very good at dispassionately nailing stupidity. Easy to read, too, like the very best teachers. 

Right, I’m off to find a fork lift so I can start to read...


----------



## Amigo

A 5.8 for me but average waking is more usually 7.

Bitterly cold here with snow threatened.

Enjoy your weekend whatever health struggles you’re battling (and I’ve got more than I know what to do with just now!)


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning, hospital DSN rang me yesterday and after discussion about BGL asked me to reduce insulin by 3 units so I did . This morning after a night of very painful legs and feet got up to a wonderful 13.5 , not a happy bunny. Anyway suns shining so I`ll sit outside and get a bit of vitamin D into my body and see if it can reduce the old neuropathy pain to a better level, mind you its only 18.c at the moment but what the heck .
> 
> Have a good day all.


2.5 degrees here this morning at 0900. Warning of possible ice on road at eight o’clock last night. Def thermal time


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke up with 8.2, but a very straight line through the night. Got a rotten cold, though, which I should be able to nurture into man flu. I’m not very good at feeling sorry for myself, though, so it might be a struggle.
> 
> Just got delivery of Max Hastings’ Vietnam- An Epic Tragedy 1945-1975. I’d forgotten how much real books weigh, I’m so used to the Kindle. This weighs in at 1.2kg. One advantage real books have is maps and photos are easier to locate. 652 pages to read...
> 
> I like Max Hastings’ war histories. He’s very good at dispassionately nailing stupidity. Easy to read, too, like the very best teachers.
> 
> Right, I’m off to find a fork lift so I can start to read...


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> 2.5 degrees here this morning at 0900.


I know how you feel its 21:40 and temp has dropped dramatically to 17.c .



mikeyB said:


> Got a rotten cold, though, which I should be able to nurture into man flu.


Looks like its doing the rounds at the moment, don`t forget to put your clock back so you can an extra hour of a dribbly nose .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all! 4.9 today, and lots of walking Have fun.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today  Brrrrr!!!!  Today is when I find out which of my various things automatically changes the time, and which I have to debate leaving as they are


----------



## khskel

Morning all and welcoming GMT in with a 5.6

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morming. 6.4  I just remembered to change the time in my Libre, most other things sort themselves out so only have the central heating timer , one clock  in the living room and timers for the outside lights to do .


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> so only have the central heating timer


As I have moved I will now have to confront the problem of mine - and no manual!  Will have to go searching online, I'm not even sure what make/model it is!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. Did the CH and the kitchen clock, and my watch, before bed last night, just remembered I forgot the cooker clock as usual.


----------



## Carolg

I crawled into bed early and did none, so sitting in bed with a coffee working my way up to changing things


----------



## Carolg

17.0 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 6.0 to kick off winter time . 

I seem to live in a black hole for receiving the time signal so nothing that should do resets automatically  I have to stand outside waving my radio and clocks in the air! 

Have a pleasant Sunday all


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me so my body didn’t stage too much of a seize over that delicious oaty cookie I had before bed!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

It’s a lovely sunny day here in RedRoseland, and off out to lunch later. Cold though. As the clocks went backwards I had a lie in, just to be perverse.

Anyway, woke with 7.2, which isn’t too bad, another straight line overnight. My cold is improving, I’m over the sneezy and tissue demolishing phase.

And Rovers drew the game away at mighty West Brom (these things are relative in the Championship) so all’s  well with the world

Have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 although I did increase insulin by 2 units not enough so it seems. Last day for the open top bus which runs along the seafront and my only form of public transport for about a mile, restarts next April. Off to Podiatry tomorrow right big toe nail has turned 50 shades of black and left one is coming out in sympathy.

Have good everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> As I have moved I will now have to confront the problem of mine - and no manual!  Will have to go searching online, I'm not even sure what make/model it is!


@Northerner . Why not put a pic of it up , one of us might know how


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2 although I did increase insulin by 2 units not enough so it seems. Last day for the open top bus which runs along the seafront and my only form of public transport for about a mile, restarts next April. Off to Podiatry tomorrow right big toe nail has turned 50 shades of black and left one is coming out in sympathy.
> 
> Have good everyone.


Oh no.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> @Northerner . Why not put a pic of it up , one of us might know how


It's OK thanks - have found it! It needed changing anyway because it's been half an hour out since I moved in, I've just been putting it off


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> As the clocks went forward I had a lie in, just to be perverse


Well personally, today I put my clock back and had a lie in!


----------



## mikeyB

Yes, I’ve just edited my post to the reality


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks.  5.2 for me - have an excellent day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I wish they would leave the clocks alone, I woke up far to early this morning 3am  and as I flatly refuse to get up before the central heating comes on, I had a nice lie in till 4 30 when I tested 4.3

Hope you all have a good day.  Those off to work do wrap up warm as it’s chilly out there.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning folks.  5.2 for me - have an excellent day.


Congratulations on the House Special! 

Not sure what's going on with me, my cold appears to have gone but I'm waking in the 7s. In fact, almost 8s this morning - 7.9  Rarely see a 5 these days, perhaps my diminished pancreas is conking out.

Car scraping weather outside from the sounds of it, brrrr!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Cats indignant that their breakfast was late. I think they're wanting seconds to make up for it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!
> 
> Not sure what's going on with me, my cold appears to have gone but I'm waking in the 7s. In fact, almost 8s this morning - 7.9  Rarely see a 5 these days, perhaps my diminished pancreas is conking out.
> 
> Car scraping weather outside from the sounds of it, brrrr!



No doubt it's yr bod throwing out alarm signals screaming, "Go someplace where it don't snow!"

You could try fooling it by forcing it to listen to Mungo Jerry: 




Or by dancing around to old Stones songs:


----------



## Carolg

Frost on car windscreen this morning. BG 16.4 for me. Have a good day all and keep warm


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, what a difference half a unit of basal makes.


----------



## eggyg

6.2, that’ll do. Morning all from another car scraping area. Got a pile of holiday ironing to tackle this morning so by the time that is done, the windscreen should be cleared for me to do a “ big” shop. Have a good day all, albeit a chilly one. Although after a couple of hours in front of an ironing board I don’t think I will be chilly!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

6.9 for me, straight line overnight, so that’s the diabetes sorted. Now for everything else...

Very cold frosty morning, but a beautiful day. And the glass panels that line the balcony have amazing frost patterns on. Lovely.

Anyway, it is cold so wrap up warm, everyone and enjoy it


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me and a knackered back and hip to add to the myriad of health problems! 

Looks like chemo and cataract surgery for Christmas when all I wanted was a selection box....oh hang on, scratch that, I’m diabetic apparently!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> A 6.6 for me and a knackered back and hip to add to the myriad of health problems!
> 
> Looks like chemo and cataract surgery for Christmas when all I wanted was a selection box....oh hang on, scratch that, I’m diabetic apparently!


Sorry to hear this.  

10.8 for me after having an asthma attack last night, not a really bad one, but enough to make me lay in bed for a while after using my inhaler.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> 10.8 for me after having an asthma attack last night, not a really bad one, but enough to make me lay in bed for a while after using my inhaler.



Hope you feel better soon Lorraine. Asthma attacks are scary!


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, I was up early just didn't post. Anyways, I was 9.8 this morning. May have been and booked another holiday this morning for January, ooooops!


----------



## mikeyB

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> 10.8 for me after having an asthma attack last night, not a really bad one, but enough to make me lay in bed for a while after using my inhaler.


Aye, Lorraine it can be a pest. I guess the stress pushed up your BG, along with any steroid inhaler you might have used. The cold weather might have triggered it.

Hope you feel fine now, but careful if you go out today, it’s brass monkeys out.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  I was 4.7 before bed - might have to invest in a Libre sensor to find out how much of that rise is in the first picosecond after waking


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 5.4 today. Have a good day!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 15.8 for me this morning, a wee reduction. Cold here but no frost, have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today  I was 4.7 before bed - might have to invest in a Libre sensor to find out how much of that rise is in the first picosecond after waking


Sounds like a sensible plan to me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. I’ve got the tiniest sniffle of a cold. Nothing to write home about, but it probably explains the unusually high BG pattern over the weekend. (thank goodness i had all my blood tests last week!) Funnily enough now i’ve actually got symptoms, my BGs are a lot more biddable.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Last day of antibiotics for the UTI, hopefully it won't return.


----------



## eggyg

I’m still alive, 6.5! Cold and sunny, had to break the ice on the bird bath again but no frost. Never got big shop done yesterday as my mountain of ironing took me one Bake Off episode and Saturday’s Strictly. I was shattered! So definitely big shop this morning after Mr. Eggy been to  Wickes, for something to grout floor tiles that is flexible! We ( the royal we) are giving our kitchen a makeover, all started with the damn oven conking out, doors being painted, new knobs, and ripping out units and moving them about.  The place is like a bomb site, got a huge delivery from B&Q tomorrow and really don’t know where everything is going to go. I’m sure it will all be worth it in the end, which I’m struggling to see at the moment. Ah well it keeps Mr Eggy out of mischief and he does love a project!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke with 6.9, sat down in the chair after nipping downstairs to pick up the Guardian with 9.6 - and a downward arrow. Not having had anything other than a brew, what’s that about? Thought it would be too cold for the Diabetes Fairy. Northie’s fault then, getting her winter gear. I’m collateral damage

Anyway, good budget for the likes of me, it’s worth applying for the state pension, but smoke and mirrors for poor folk and the disabled- oh, hang on a minute...


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a sad 12.3 , but a glorious day 16.0c outside still shorts and T shirt weather . Went to Podiatry yesterday about my black toe nails I`ve got to go back Thursday with a selection of my footwear to be checked out. Hope all those with sniffles or worse  feel better as day goes on.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 on a cold grey day here, but no frost.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning , it’s a horrible wet grey day here And a rather horrible 8.9 to go with it , no idea why.


----------



## mikeyB

Flipping heck, the DF is sure zipping about this morning


----------



## Amigo

The way I’m feeling, I think she must have whacked me in the back as she flew by! 

A 7.1 starting figure for me.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Flipping heck, the DF is sure zipping about this morning


I hope someone manages to catch her and bury her somewhere deep as she’s being a right pain today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ljc said:


> I hope someone manages to catch her and bury her somewhere deep as she’s being a right pain today



She's really crabby about something. Did the Budget de-fund her tutu allowance?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good morning D-people - 5.2 for me. Have fun!


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Good morning D-people - 5.2 for me. Have fun!


Congratulations on the House Special! 

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Have a goulish day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 5.7


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Can’t believe it’s end October. BG 18.1 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Off for my annual review this afternoon, and the HbA1c reveal ( we still can’t get our blood results on line). Should have been a month ago, but nurse is semi retired and is obviously getting massively behind. I booked it in September!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a lofty 10.9 after a nasty hypo last night. Ggrr to diabetes 

Here's to a more stable Wednesday. 

I hope all is well at your review Robin


----------



## mumpat888

Morning everyone , 6.7 for me today . Not too happy about that . I thought I was getting it under control after a rotten summer ( BGs not sun ! ) however it appears not . I too had a Blue Riband last night  Eggy so maybe that was it . I suspect its actually not enough exercise , I would rather sit and sew instead of pounding the streets so got to get my proverbial in gear and get out there more


----------



## mumpat888

The reference to the Blue Riband was about a post from last week !! Maybe I am losing it ! Heyho , have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh for me.

Hope ev1’s well...good luck today, Robin.


----------



## eggyg

Spookily a 6.5, same as yesterday! Does that mean I am getting the hang of this diabetes malarkey at last? Probably not! Happy Halloween everyone, hope there hasn’t been too many bumps in the night and may your day be spooktacular!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 really lost the plot yesterday.


----------



## KARNAK

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.8 really lost the plot yesterday.


Hey Grannylorraine  you are doing well, we know you have been struggling but figures are good, better than mine, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi,all - 5.0 for me. Enjoy the day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.6 for me.

Let's see what November does to us 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Had my review yesterday. 'Your HbA1c is 8%' said the nurse brightly. 'Whaaaat?' I replied 'But it’s come down from 10% so that’s good' Then we established that she was looking at somebody else’s notes and mine was actually 6.5% ( 48, my nurse only does old money).
I didn’t know whether to be more shocked that she was telling me someone else’s results, or that she thought 8% was perfectly OK!


----------



## eggyg

Happy November everyone. It’s our eldest neice’s 40th birthday today. Now that makes me feel really old! Anyways, I digress. 6.2 for me which I am very pleased with as I am coming down with a very rare cold, it’s rare for me to get one, the cold isn’t rare! Scratchy throat, deaf ears, sneezing. Oh joy! The last cold I remember having was at this exact time of year in 2010, we were flying off on holiday and I felt terrible and didn’t want to go. I had all my colds in my teens, 20s, 30s and 40s, one a month usually. I think that’s why I very rarely suffer from them. It’s gonna be a stinker isn’t it?


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  It's a 6.1 for me .

Off to the retina clinic today for macula scans and to have bright lights shone in my eyes. I'd rather stick pins in myself......hang on a minute! 

Deep breath Flower and don't walk into any camouflaged road signs on the way out.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 9.9 for me today. Got a few sweets left over from trick or treaters last night so I'm gonna drop them over to the boys opposite us. They did knock with their dad last night and they are good kids.
Good luck today flower.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A 9.9 here - where did that come from?!

We were ready for the trick or treaters last night - I had some lovely white vampire fangs to put in for answering the door - but they were obviously all put off (or washed away) by the torrential rain and howling wind...what a shame. Beautiful sunshine this morning...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch and a punch  It's a 6.1 for me .
> 
> Off to the retina clinic today for macula scans and to have bright lights shone in my eyes. I'd rather stick pins in myself......hang on a minute!
> 
> Deep breath Flower and don't walk into any camouflaged road signs on the way out.


Good luck @Flower!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Happy November everyone. It’s our eldest neice’s 40th birthday today. Now that makes me feel really old! Anyways, I digress. 6.2 for me which I am very pleased with as I am coming down with a very rare cold, it’s rare for me to get one, the cold isn’t rare! Scratchy throat, deaf ears, sneezing. Oh joy! The last cold I remember having was at this exact time of year in 2010, we were flying off on holiday and I felt terrible and didn’t want to go. I had all my colds in my teens, 20s, 30s and 40s, one a month usually. I think that’s why I very rarely suffer from them. It’s gonna be a stinker isn’t it?


My eldest niece was 37 a couple of weeks ago, I know the feeling!  Especially now I have a 'Senior' railcard and my poo kit has just arrived through the post  Oh, and I collected my prescription yesterday and realised I didn't have to tick the 'exemption' box!  On the plus side I went out for a 3 mile run this morning just as the day was dawning, through some lovely country lanes, so it's not all bad 

Hope you recover soon  I had a rare cold last week, caught, I suspect, from travelling on the London Tube at rush hour. It started on the train journey home and lasted about 4 days - a classic cold!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke with 7.8. Not perfect, but who is? Never mind.

In other news, I watched Dark Heart last night. Very enjoyable, it makes a refreshing change from women being tortured and killed, it’s just men being tortured and killed. Why is this so unusual?

Anyway, it’s a lovely day, have a good one everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.8 this morning after realising that I didn't take any of my evening meds yesterday.  Any way a new month and I have decided to break out of this mood I am in and improve my diet.  I


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> My eldest niece was 37 a couple of weeks ago, I know the feeling!  Especially now I have a 'Senior' railcard and my poo kit has just arrived through the post  Oh, and I collected my prescription yesterday and realised I didn't have to tick the 'exemption' box!  On the plus side I went out for a 3 mile run this morning just as the day was dawning, through some lovely country lanes, so it's not all bad
> 
> Hope you recover soon  I had a rare cold last week, caught, I suspect, from travelling on the London Tube at rush hour. It started on the train journey home and lasted about 4 days - a classic cold!


I think I got it from the flight home on Saturday. Haven’t sneezed as much today but throat still sore. Bought some sugar free Strepsils, they are foul!


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 8.6 its been a long but sunny day. Went to the Podiatrist this morning came away with both feet/toes in a sling due to an infection, wasn`t expecting that. From there went to the Hope program the last one in this series I`ll post about this in G.M. board. We had a Dietitian speaker today with some good info but I still reckon I learned more on this forum and continue to do so. Should of went to a DUK meeting tonight but the old tingly toes are working overtime so no can do.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good evening 8.6 its been a long but sunny day. Went to the Podiatrist this morning came away with both feet/toes in a sling due to an infection, wasn`t expecting that. From there went to the Hope program the last one in this series I`ll post about this in G.M. board. We had a Dietitian speaker today with some good info but I still reckon I learned more on this forum and continue to do so. Should of went to a DUK meeting tonight but the old tingly toes are working overtime so no can do.


I hope that infection clears up soon Ted, keep a very close eye on it 

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks - 4.6 today.

Look after those feet, @KARNAK !


----------



## eggyg

A very nice 5.7. Nearly worth getting up early for! Had a fab Friday all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, on this cold and frosty morning.


----------



## Bloden

Good morning, good peeps. A whopping 13.6 here. A bit of pre-bolusing’ll sort it out.

Friday already? That means a trip to the pool. Can’t wait!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 16.0 for me.holiday day, but running around as son getting new house keys, and mum having cat care duties as well as purse duties. Doesn’t end. Will have serious “cat speech” about, claws, walls and leather suite” worked last visit. White frost out brrrr.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Happy November everyone. It’s our eldest neice’s 40th birthday today. Now that makes me feel really old! Anyways, I digress. 6.2 for me which I am very pleased with as I am coming down with a very rare cold, it’s rare for me to get one, the cold isn’t rare! Scratchy throat, deaf ears, sneezing. Oh joy! The last cold I remember having was at this exact time of year in 2010, we were flying off on holiday and I felt terrible and didn’t want to go. I had all my colds in my teens, 20s, 30s and 40s, one a month usually. I think that’s why I very rarely suffer from them. It’s gonna be a stinker isn’t it?


Hope it’s not too bad Elaine- keep well


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.1 for me today. Fingers crossed my new kitchen will be finished today. Which will mean I can finally cook again! Apart from a stew in the slow cooker I haven't cooked at home for about 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.5 today. 

I actually walked into a tree after the eye hospital as it was dark when I left  A man walking his dog coming towards me said I'd startled his dog! I startled myself too! The perils of being partially sighted. 

Keep those feet under close surveillance @KARNAK I hope things mend quickly. 

Have a good Friday all, it's a beautiful cold, sunny day here


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.5 today.
> 
> I actually walked into a tree after the eye hospital as it was dark when I left  A man walking his dog coming towards me said I'd startled his dog! I startled myself too! The perils of being partially sighted.
> 
> Keep those feet under close surveillance @KARNAK I hope things mend quickly.
> 
> Have a good Friday all, it's a beautiful cold, sunny day here


Oh dear Flower. Hope your pride wasn't dented too much. X


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Hope your pride wasn't dented too much. X



Thankfully it was dark so it was just one man and his dog who saw me. It is quite frightening walking into to a stationary tree  I feel like I'm auditioning for a role in a 'Carry on Diabetes' film


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 for me today,


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 on a fine warm sunny day . Thankyou for all your comments concerning my feet much appreciated, still in shorts and T shirt 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Carolg

White frost here, but been out, nice and fresh and not too cold. Fingers actually warm after loading up car.


----------



## Ditto

8.3 on two mornings this week down from 9.6 at the start of the week. I'm chickening out of my D review, I'm in the middle of a flat move so I'll use the change of doctor as an excuse! Wimp.  See what happens at new surgery. I've been with old doctor 65 years!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi All - 4.4 for me today. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 5.7 today


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.6 for me today


Out of the sevens


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 listening to the wind howling down the Aire Valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here. That’s better.

Wet n windy here...I feel a trip to a shopping centre coming on...no, fight it, take the dogs to the beach...

Enjoy your weekend, whatever you do.

I hope you gave that tree what for, @Flower.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. That glass of red wine again...


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> 8.3 on two mornings this week down from 9.6 at the start of the week. I'm chickening out of my D review, I'm in the middle of a flat move so I'll use the change of doctor as an excuse! Wimp.  See what happens at new surgery. I've been with old doctor 65 years!


I found it hard to change surgery. Mine had been my family surgery from age 23.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Off for rest of son,s housemove. Have a good day all


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

5.9 for me, though slightly assisted by an earlier 3.1 plus JBs. Bit stiff and knackered after an exertional day yesterday, but vegetable extracts, plus an eye watering coffee seems to be fixing that.

Have to zip down into to the village this morning to get prescriptions, then get ready for this afternoons Rovers game with QPR. The weather should make that interesting


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 5.9 for me, though slightly assisted by an earlier 3.1 plus JBs. Bit stiff and knackered after an exertional day yesterday, but vegetable extracts, plus an eye watering coffee seems to be fixing that.
> 
> Have to zip down into to the village this morning to get prescriptions, then get ready for this afternoons Rovers game with QPR. The weather should make that interesting


I don't really follow football these days, does Roy still play for the Rovers?


----------



## eggyg

6.9 feeling fine! Chuffed with that as was a whopping 11.2 before bed! White baguette a la Northern Rail, guesstimated 60 grams carbs, bolused 6 units of NovaNotsoRapid. Resisted correcting as was only 3 hours since injection, so bolus still working. Kind of getting the hang of this now!  Have a super Saturday, and for anyone going to a bonfire display, stay safe and dry, torrential rain forecast for us this evening so I will mostly be watching Strictly tonight.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 on a cloudy day, been for a flu jab at the surgery more like a cattle market, flu jabs only today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  I was 7.6 before bed so a little fall rather than a rise


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks - HS this morning. Enjoy the day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, a rather surprising 5.7 for me. 11.4 for after shenanigans with evening bolus timings. 

I'm not complaining it's just strange that if I go to bed on a reasonable level I wake to a reasonable level but on the odd occasion I go to bed wide of the mark everything is usually fine by the morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there. 3.9 here.

Well, it’s Gwennie’s 4th birthday today but she doesn’t know cos she’s a dog. ‘Gwenu’ (sounds like Gwennie) means ‘to smile’ in Welsh, which is something she makes us do a lot.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here. At this rate, I shall be lowering my basal by a half again...


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all, a rather surprising 5.7 for me. 11.4 for after shenanigans with evening bolus timings.
> 
> I'm not complaining it's just strange that if I go to bed on a reasonable level I wake to a reasonable level but on the odd occasion I go to bed wide of the mark everything is usually fine by the morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Happens to me on occasion too, which is why I never correct if a bit high before bed


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> View attachment 10213 Hello there. 3.9 here.
> 
> Well, it’s Gwennie’s 4th birthday today but she doesn’t know cos she’s a dog. ‘Gwenu’ (sounds like Gwennie) means ‘to smile’ in Welsh, which is something she makes us do a lot.


Happy birthday Gwenu!  Is that a pomegranate she's eating?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Bloden said:


> View attachment 10213 Hello there. 3.9 here.
> 
> Well, it’s Gwennie’s 4th birthday today but she doesn’t know cos she’s a dog. ‘Gwenu’ (sounds like Gwennie) means ‘to smile’ in Welsh, which is something she makes us do a lot.



Good doggie! Chewing on a birthday pomegranate? Is she vegan?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Fell asleep in the recliner last night. Well, that’s what they are for, for us crumblies. Two consecutive busy days is my excuse. Who cares anyway? 

Anyway, woke on 8.2, which is what I vaguely remember I was before I fell asleep, so it’ll do for now. 

Now for a day relaxing..

By the way, that’s no pomegranate. Anything that crunchy and turning brown must be a quince. Do I get the prize?


----------



## Bloden

It’s a great big cooking apple. 

For Gwen, apples are a game and a snack rolled into one. First of all, she chucks it down our steps and chases it. Then, if no-one sees fit to join in the game, she sits down and eats it.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this rather mild day. Clickity, click 6.6 in the BG bingo, that’s what it feels like sometimes, totally random numbers plucked out of a spinning drum! Feeling quite deaf in my left ear today, hoping it’s not going to turn into an infection as  I have a luncheon appointment tomorrow with some of my oldest friends ( literally and metaphorically) and am looking forward to the craic and a couple of lemonades! Have a splendid Sunday.


----------



## Carolg

Having a paced day. Tidying up after concentrating on doing stuff with son. Shattered last night and a bit better today but looking forward to order in my house of horrors, and back to just me with cat yowling all the way home


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this rather mild day. Clickity, click 6.6 in the BG bingo, that’s what it feels like sometimes, totally random numbers plucked out of a spinning drum! Feeling quite deaf in my left ear today, hoping it’s not going to turn into an infection as  I have a luncheon appointment tomorrow with some of my oldest friends ( literally and metaphorically) and am looking forward to the craic and a couple of lemonades! Have a splendid Sunday.


Hope you feel better tomorrow. I have nurse phoning, so going to really ask serious questions. 

Looking forward to strictly results tonight then again early night


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 8.6 this morning, no brekky no lunch just 2 cups of tea. 14.4 at 1300hrs 11.8 at 1500hrs, not a piece of food entered my mouth. Had flu jab yesterday, spent most of the early hours sat on the loo so putting it down to that, maybe. Other than that went to a jazz session this afternoon free munchies but not for me .

Hope you all had a pleasant day.


----------



## eggyg

Happy Monday everyone. Looks like first up today. Ear aching and splitting headache so have upped my prophylactic Penicillin dose to try and knock any threatening infection on the head. I don’t do being ill! Despite feeling a bit ropey BG  a reasonable 6.7. Feeling hungry so going by the old adage “ feed a cold, starve a fever” it looks like I will survive! Have a great day whatever you chose/have to do.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Happy Monday everyone. Looks like first up today. Ear aching and splitting headache so have upped my prophylactic Penicillin dose to try and knock any threatening infection on the head. I don’t do being ill! Despite feeling a bit ropey BG  a reasonable 6.7. Feeling hungry so going by the old adage “ feed a cold, starve a fever” it looks like I will survive! Had a great day whatever you chose/have to do.


Hope you recover quickly @eggyg 

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Flower

Morning all  it's a 3.5 for me. 

Hope you fight that infection fast eggyg


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all  it's a 3.5 for me.


Jelly babies for breakfast?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and I pulled a 5.4 out of the bag of BG numbers.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.9 here...jelly baby aperitif for me too!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. knocking that extra half unit off seems to have worked...for now. How long before it has to go back on?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning y’all

I woke with 5.5, after a two JB snack in the night discovering a 3.5 when I got up the decant the bladder. Neat

I had a fantastic night. Went to bed at 11ish and woke up at 8.50. (Apart from the wee). Feel fully refreshed after the exertions Friday and Saturday. Today the exertions are just phone calls. 

By the way, I ordered a new Sky controller from Amazon on Friday night. It arrived yesterday, in a cardboard box 20x14x4 inches. Lots of packing. Ok, it’s all recyclable, but a padded envelope would have done it. Anyway, it’s nice having a controller without jam on it.

Don’t ask


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

5.4 for me which I’m happy with. Less happy with the 6 hypos I’ve had in 5 days - anyone else finding they need to reduce their ratios now it’s colder?! (I’m normally the other way around)


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> By the way, I ordered a new Sky controller from Amazon on Friday night. It arrived yesterday, in a cardboard box 20x14x4 inches. Lots of packing. Ok, it’s all recyclable, but a padded envelope would have done it.


I ordered an OS map the other day - it arrived in a cardboard envelope that was too big to fit through my letterbox, which is a standard size - the map would have easily fitted through


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.4 for me which I’m happy with. Less happy with the 6 hypos I’ve had in 5 days - anyone else finding they need to reduce their ratios now it’s colder?! (I’m normally the other way around)


My levels have been all over the place over the past couple of weeks and I've gone from 40 units a day to just 25 yesterday, with some nasty hypos (we're talking 50g jobs ) because I wasn't reducing the doses significantly enough!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 for me today, but I did eat one of the cheese scones I made for work.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.1 for me today, but I did eat one of the cheese scones I made for work.


Hi Lorraine, are you back running again?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Been and had my flu jab today.


----------



## Ivostas66

6.2 for me, but a worrying couple of dips from 6 to well below 4 during the night whilst asleep. After a few months of great health and plenty of 'flat fish', a really nasty hypo at work on Thursday has been followed by something of a roller-coaster in terms of levels. Doctor has signed me off from work for the rest of the week and I await a response from my DSNs at the clinic.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Hi Lorraine, are you back running again?


Yes, I am back running now, still only 5k as I am slow, but trying to improve.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning, people! 5.5 today.  Indulged in first risotto since DX last night - have to say it was pretty damn good ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 to bed and 5.1 on waking.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.7 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A high ( for me) 8.4, looks like that infection is still lurking about, I feel particularly rubbish today. Going to have a steamy bath with some bergamot and lavender essential oils to try clear my stuffed up head. Then afterwards I am going to be mostly doing nowt! New fridge coming this morning so a little bit of excitement to look forward to. # needtogetoutmore


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Have been up a while, just busy ministering to daughter who now has my cold.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

6.5 for me. No idea what happened overnight, because I accidentally ripped off my last sensor getting undressed, so that score is from my NHS steam driven Tee2 click and bleed kit. Never mind, new sensors arrive soon

Anyway, all’s well with the world, Season 4 of Outlander started last night on Amazon.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.9 on a very cloudy day, if this carry`s on I may have to put longer shorts on . DSN rang me yesterday and seems quite happy for me to run in low to mid teens during the day, I`ve increased my insulin to bring levels back to single figures and I`ll put up with the odd hypo if it occurs. 

Hope you are all as well as can be expected, have a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 today and a struggle to get out of bed for work.  No idea why but I find it really difficult to get up for work on a Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Howdy folks. 4.9 this morning, then wasted too much time with the US mid-terms ... bit of a snooze in the end, outcome as expected. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today, after a bedtime 5.8 - first time in the 5s for ages, hurrah!


----------



## khskel

Morning all @Northerner you nicked my 5, 7.5 for me this morning despite a 6.1 before bed. Ah well there may be a logical reason.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here.

Swimming this morning, after a wet n windy walk with the grrrrrls.


----------



## Ljc

Matt J said:


> 6.2 for me, but a worrying couple of dips from 6 to well below 4 during the night whilst asleep. After a few months of great health and plenty of 'flat fish', a really nasty hypo at work on Thursday has been followed by something of a roller-coaster in terms of levels. Doctor has signed me off from work for the rest of the week and I await a response from my DSNs at the clinic.


Sorry to hear this @Matt J as it must be horrible for you.  I hope the DSN can help you get you BG stable quickly.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a grey and drizzly east Kent, what achange from yesterday’s brilliant warm sunshine. 
Was most happy to wake on 6.0, however I  feel hungover due to last nights mild but difficult to shift trip into the red zone , I really can’t believe it took a big swig  of juice, 300 ml of Coke followed up by two slices of wholemeal  toast (hypo hunger got me ) to get me from 3.8 to 5.5 so I could go to bed safely.
If I ever catch hold of  that DF god help her. 

Hope you all have a nice day, I’m off to make myself a restorative coffee


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Libre showing a red line most of the night, must have been lying on it, can’t really have been hypo after fish and chips last night!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly east Kent, what achange from yesterday’s brilliant warm sunshine.
> Was most happy to wake on 6.0, however I  feel hungover due to last nights mild but difficult to shift trip into the red zone , I really can’t believe it took a big swig  of juice, 300 ml of Coke followed up by two slices of wholemeal  toast (hypo hunger got me ) to get me from 3.8 to 5.5 so I could go to bed safely.
> If I ever catch hold of  that DF god help her.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day, I’m off to make myself a restorative coffee


It really makes you wonder sometimes when you have to consume so much carb to bring levels up that you'd normally need a generous slug of insulin to counter!  Hope you have a nicely settled  (if wet and windy) day  It's similarly miserable here!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

Just woken up in double figures, 10.1. I do miss the Libre, I don’t feel quite in control. Still, it could be DP, cos I did wake up at 8.30 and tried to get up, but abandoned the idea for a dose of magic oil.

Still, a bit of correction, a long black coffee and that should be sorted, no worries. Sensors should arrive tomorrow anyway. Human again


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.8 on a rainy day back up to 5.8 now .

 Off to Torbay Hospital again  this afternoon for an X ray (Pelvis), main reception think I work there . I can`t say that's the end of it as I`ve another 3 appointments in November, I`m not complaining the NHS is looking after me and I am very grateful.

Enjoy the rest of the day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 for me this morning.


----------



## eggyg

I am very late today, been to get my wig bashed this morning. I look like a different woman, Mr Eggy is pleased!  Currently on hold to British Gas, been passed from pillar to post trying to renew our Home Care agreement. Third phone number now, touch wood they can sort me, they usually love taking money out of my bank account! Back to the matter in hand, 6.9 this wet and windy Wednesday, happy with that. Feeling a lot better today, I’ve beaten that dreaded lurgy!


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> trying to renew our Home Care agreement.



Oh I feel for you and Mr Eggyg, took me 3 months when I moved. Keep all receipts and if possible record phone calls or better still do it by email, they can`t deny that. Good Luck.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a feverish 8.2 for me after a veritable sneeze fest yesterday. Let's see what transpires.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

khskel said:


> Morning all and a feverish 8.2 for me after a veritable sneeze fest yesterday. Let's see what transpires.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Spend a day sleeping - anyway, works for me as well as anything else!

5.0 this morning.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. A high ( for me) 8.4, looks like that infection is still lurking about, I feel particularly rubbish today. Going to have a steamy bath with some bergamot and lavender essential oils to try clear my stuffed up head. Then afterwards I am going to be mostly doing nowt! New fridge coming this morning so a little bit of excitement to look forward to. # needtogetoutmore


Hope you feel better today eggyg


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A bewildering 9.3 here.

Best get out with the dogs quick, before it starts chucking it down!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all you snotty and ex snotty folks (that’s me)

Well, I had a grotty night. For some reason my left hip decided to stick it’s oar in, so every time I rolled over in bed I got a nice shot of pain. I got it subdued with two Trammies and three drops of magic oil.

Then, a challenge. Had another waking at 6.30, so checked. BG. 5.0. Now this is a click and bleed reading. So am I going up or coming down? I ate a jelly baby.

So, to the point. Got out of bed on a score of 4.4. Good game

Still, at least according to the Lords of Misrule ParcelForce my sensors arrive today, then I can get back to basal fettling, for even more fun on the Diabetes Front line.

By the way, got a text from daughter. Grandson Tom, 3 and 3/4, can now swim half a width with no flotation aids. Well, I was impressed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, on a bright and sunny morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Off up to London today to meet an ex work friend for lunch and a catch up.


----------



## mikeyB

Well gang, my sensors have arrived. Back to normal.

I’ve sent an email to Abbott. I’ve got an appointment for EMG tests on 13 Dec and I need to know if I can leave my sensor on for the zapping of my miserable muscles.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.9 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Oops! Nearly forgot, 6.4 this beautiful morning. I was so excited about emptying one fridge and transferring it all into my brand spanking new intergrated one...NOT! Promised old one to daughter number 1 so had to give it a good scrub. Don’t want to spoil her illusions that I am a paragon of cleanliness virtue! Kitchen coming along nicely, tunnel a bit shorter and I glimpsed a bit of light last night. Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better today eggyg


I do thanks Carol. Nearly back in the land of the living!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all you snotty and ex snotty folks (that’s me)
> 
> Well, I had a grotty night. For some reason my left hip decided to stick it’s oar in, so every time I rolled over in bed I got a nice shot of pain. I got it subdued with two Trammies and three drops of magic oil.
> 
> Then, a challenge. Had another waking at 6.30, so checked. BG. 5.0. Now this is a click and bleed reading. So am I going up or coming down? I ate a jelly baby.
> 
> So, to the point. Got out of bed on a score of 4.4. Good game
> 
> Still, at least according to the Lords of Misrule ParcelForce my sensors arrive today, then I can get back to basal fettling, for even more fun on the Diabetes Front line.
> 
> By the way, got a text from daughter. Grandson Tom, 3 and 3/4, can now swim half a width with no flotation aids. Well, I was impressed.


I’m impressed too, well done Tom.  Whilst we’re talking about proud grandparent moments, our just turned 10 month old Sadie took her first steps on Saturday! Don’t know why I’m so pleased, she’s on her way as we speak, and there will be no stopping her. 10 month old + walking = 2 x very exhausted grandparents!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today - hurrah!  Blimey, that was a lot of spam we all had last night!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all - 4.9 today. Have fun!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a more reasonable 6.8 for me this morning. After running high all day yesterday 2.5 at about 21:30 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  I’m so full up after all that spam last night  
Woke to 4.8 .
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Carolg

Morning. 18.2 for me.thank goodness it’s friday. Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning. 18.2 for me.thank goodness it’s friday. Have a good day all


I think it's fair to say that gliclizide isn't working Carol - when do you see the nurse?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

Off to North Wales today for a weekend of culture / dodging the rain.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Morning. 18.2 for me.thank goodness it’s friday. Have a good day all


Jeeze Carol , they’ve surely got to help you now. You must be feeling really awful 
{{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 4.2 here 

Had a worrying dream that insulin was in short supply- I hope it's not prophetic . I asked on the forum for a slogan for my placard I was taking to Parliament. The one I used was 'I-Need-S-U-L-I-N  NOW'. Times must have been hard or we were all suffering from high blood sugar brain fog 

Have a pleasant Friday all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Felt sorry for all admins last night with that spam onslaught!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round, curvaceous, just like me, 6 today. There’s obviously isn’t any carbs in spam! Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.5 for me today. Wish me luck for today, I have a job interview for a temporary Christmas job.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.5 for me today. Wish me luck for today, I have a job interview for a temporary Christmas job.


Good luck, Stitch!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.5 for me today. Wish me luck for today, I have a job interview for a temporary Christmas job.


Good luck


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.8 this morning with swollen glands so probably coming down with the cold my son has brought into the house.
@Stitch147 good luck with the interview today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke in the chair at 9.00 this morning. With a BG of 4.8, so that’s fair enough. Well, if you have a rise and recline chair, and you recline to watch Newsnight...

By the way, yesterday’s parcel from Abbott was a new reader, not the sensors. What woke me up this morning was an automated call from Parcelfarce telling me the package will arrive this morning before 11.  Better had do, I’ve only got three strips left.

Then at least it’ll stop me phone reminding me to replace the sensor in three hours


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.9 and a day of fasting after last nights figure. Went to bed late 0200 hrs tested BGL and a fine figure of 22.1. My neighbour made me a bowl of stew and I tucked into that after doing my night time injection about 7 pm. I knew something was up Tingly Toes turned to painful feet and legs , injected another 10 units of insulin. Hopefully all will stay calm during the day .

Good luck with the interview Stitch.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.5 for me today. Wish me luck for today, I have a job interview for a temporary Christmas job.


Good luck Stitch!


----------



## Flower

Stitch147 said:


> Wish me luck for today, I have a job interview for a temporary Christmas job.



Go Stitch!  I hope the interview goes well


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I think it's fair to say that gliclizide isn't working Carol - when do you see the nurse?


Monday telephone call at end of day


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Go Stitch!  I hope the interview goes well


Hope the interview went well Stitch


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.9 and a day of fasting after last nights figure. Went to bed late 0200 hrs tested BGL and a fine figure of 22.1. My neighbour made me a bowl of stew and I tucked into that after doing my night time injection about 7 pm. I knew something was up Tingly Toes turned to painful feet and legs , injected another 10 units of insulin. Hopefully all will stay calm during the day .
> 
> Good luck with the interview Stitch.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope things are ok today


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Jeeze Carol , they’ve surely got to help you now. You must be feeling really awful
> {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


thanks ljc. Think I’ve felt not right for a while, it’s sort of normal and fed up moaning


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke in the chair at 9.00 this morning. With a BG of 4.8, so that’s fair enough. Well, if you have a rise and recline chair, and you recline to watch Newsnight...
> 
> By the way, yesterday’s parcel from Abbott was a new reader, not the sensors. What woke me up this morning was an automated call from Parcelfarce telling me the package will arrive this morning before 11.  Better had do, I’ve only got three strips left.
> 
> Then at least it’ll stop me phone reminding me to replace the sensor in three hours


I don’t get a chance now to sleep in recliner, I just give in and go to bed


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Hope the interview went well Stitch


I got the job.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I got the job.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Monday telephone call at end of day


Make sure you get a positive outcome Carol, good luck


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> I got the job.


Brilliant. Can you say what the job is?


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Make sure you get a positive outcome Carol, good luck


Hopefully. I am going to do a bit of researching


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> Hope things are ok today



Thanks Carol its been a difficult day but everything seems to be settling down. Your own figures are not the best, hopefully the DSN or Doc will help you on Monday, please take care.


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Brilliant. Can you say what the job is?


It's just in my local M&S simply food.


----------



## KARNAK

Hey Stitch was it in any doubt? Well done .


----------



## Jambuttie

Here are mine from 3/11 to today
5.8; 11.7; 7.4; 8.5, 7.7 & 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Didn't have any spam last night (me or the forum! )


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning, thought I’d join the club  - 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Woke up all bleary eyed to Libre saying 3.3 which woke me up fast , finger bodge said 5.2 phew.  I don’t think sensor likes me , it’s usually two above or two below my meter, I just wish it would make up its mind above or below, I don’t mind , but both grrrrrr..........


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> I got the job.


Congratulations


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here.

Pretty good number considering the yummy veggie food that was served up last night (I’m at a vegetarian b & b) - I like a bit of veggie / vegan but, boy! is it hard to guesstimate the carb.  At least I can walk around the nearby lake this morning if I flunk breakfast’s guesstimation test.

Well done @Stitch147. 

GOOD LUCK @Carolg.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Woke up all bleary eyed to Libre saying 3.3 which woke me up fast , finger bodge said 5.2 phew.  I don’t think sensor likes me , it’s usually two above or two below my meter, I just wish it would make up its mind above or below, I don’t mind  but both grrrrrr..........


Congratulations on the House Special!  Sensor - buck your ideas up!


----------



## khskel

Morning all back in the 5s with a 5.4

I think the joys of some flat pack bookcases are in store this weekend. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> It's just in my local M&S simply food.


Never say “it’s just...” well done that you got the job. Interviews are hard and I bet there was a lot of competition. Really well done


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Travelling back from a few days near the Suffolk coast today, need to get up and pack. Note to self, don’t forget the fish in the freezer!


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 16.8 this morning. First cup if coffee in bed then up to do washing and housework. Get order in the house, and some order in my head. Have a lovely day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning everyone, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Late checking in with a 5.2.  Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. 6.3, that’ll do me. Lovely sunny morning after all that wind and rain yesterday. Had an extra babysitting day yesterday and I am aching all over. Playing on the floor, pushing buggies, lifting in and out of cars, high chairs etc sure takes it’s toll on old bones! Planning on a kitchen day today, cooking that is, not helping with the renovation! Have a smashing Saturday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a blustery day. Its Ageing Well Torbay this month, designed to reduce isolation in older people. I`m going there to see If I can help in anyway .

Congrats on HS @Ljc & @Eddy Edson .

Have a great day all.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me.

What a day yesterday. Went all psyched up and anxious for my cataract op to be told they’d been a misunderstanding and they were only doing measurements! By sheer coincidence the surgeon had gone abroad for a family emergency. Who would you believe ‘misunderstood?’ So now getting it done just before Christmas!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone

I woke with 7.1, bit high, but a straight line overnight. It’s good to be back on the Libre

I’ll be going to the Rovers this afternoon, a traditional 3.00pm kick off. It’s against Rotherham, who, in truth, are playing above their station in the Championship, but that means nothing in individual games. There are no easy games in this division, unlike the Premiership which has some real rubbish teams at the bottom, all of whom have the worst ever start in the division. That would happen to Blackburn if they accidentally got promoted. 

It’ll hurt, mind, the LHF (left hip fairy) is doing her worst. Judicious use of Tramadol and magic oil should get me through the game So when folk ask how I am, I’ll say “Grand, thanks” and it’ll be true.

If we win.


----------



## Carolg

Have a good time Mikeyb


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today, but not bad after a 9.3 before bed


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Sensor ready to activate

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning all, 6.1for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Not read any posts yet, so I trust you are all well.
Woke to 6.0 meter , 4.3 Libre . Only another 7 days to go with this sensor, so I doubt if it will pull it’s little socks up.


----------



## eggyg

Score on the door...6.4. Almost the same as I went to bed on, so very happy, also very hungry this morning so a bacon sarnie on the cards. Well it is Sunday after all! Have a lovely day everyone,  the sun is just trying to peek through up here, hope it is where ever you are.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Got back from our break to find every single leaf from our beech tree on the ground. It had hardly shed anything before we went. Will have to detail OH with the broom while i swan off to riding.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 5.7 here - not bad considering I ate half a tub of Ben and Jerry’s last night (got the carbs right at least).


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's an elusive 5.2 House Special for me, always pleased to see an HS pop up on my meter 

Have a good Sunday all


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's an elusive 5.2 House Special for me, always pleased to see an HS pop up on my meter
> 
> Have a good Sunday all


Congratulations on the House Special @Flower!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me...a House Special plus 1!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.7 on a sunny day but clouds looming from the west. Had a good day yesterday at Ageing Well Torbay, exchanged quite a few phone numbers of people who would be only to glad to talk with someone. Met a quite a few of T2`s so that kept a topic going .

Hope your day goes well and take a little time to reflect


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all you special people

I had a bit of a hypo in the night, but a few Dextrose tabs dragged me up to 6.3 when I finally emerged from the depths of slumberland. Currently 6.7, so the Levemir is right, last nights Humalog was wrong.

Still, who cares, nobody’s perfect

Today is all about the Manchester derby. Or, as it is now known, spot the British players. Or a more sophisticated game, spot the ones whose work visas will run out before the end of the season.


----------



## Brando77

Red raw 6.4. Enjoy the rain ducks.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Today is all about the Manchester derby. Or, as it is now known, spot the British players. Or a more sophisticated game, spot the ones whose work visas will run out before the end of the season.




I`m smiling very loudly .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today. not sure why as I was 5.5 before bed


----------



## Rachel64

Hello all, 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. Kicking off my 59th year with a 4.7 this morning. Have a good day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Libre and finger in perfect harmony with a 5.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. Surely i’m not going to need another basal reduction? I usually need more in winter, not less.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.7 here (after last night’s curry and 2 correction doses overnight!).

Anyone else hate driving on country roads in the dark? Added about half an hour to my journey! Was worth it tho - N Wales was stunningly autumnal this weekend and the rain stayed away.


----------



## eggyg

Well an 8 for me, how did that happen? Like you @Northerner I went to bed on a very reasonable 6.7. There wasn’t any more spam was there, coated in breadcrumbs/ batter?  @Bloden I hate driving in the dark, any roads, and especially if the roads are wet and shiny! It is a thing apparently, my optician told me, night blindness, all to do with how your pupils react to the light, amongst other things. Roll on the longer days eh? Have a good day all, I’m off to the dentist and daughter number 1s to help her muck out ( no, not the horses, her house).


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 12.4 for me today -off to drs after school drop off to get some novorapid! Hopefully will see single figures soon


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.8 for me today. Went to a lovely Christmas craft fair yesterday. OH dropped me off (it's not his thing) and as the weather was nice i walked home. Was a lovely 7.5km walk home.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.2 here. Surely i’m not going to need another basal reduction? I usually need more in winter, not less.


I'll give the Fairy a poke in the eye for messing with your head


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Woken by the alarm this morning. BG 5.3. With a downward arrow. This isn’t quite as good as it sounds, I had to take a corrective dose of insulin in the night because I woke for a wee with a score of 12.8, despite going to bed on 7.4. Must have been a late meal remnant sneakily hiding in the stomach. Only ever happens in the evening, that.

Isn’t diabetes fun? 

Anyway, the international footie in Manchester yesterday ended with a win for City, so I expect Mourinho will be sacked soon. 

Right, I’m off for a shave and shower. Hairdresser arriving at 10 for a cut and colour for Mrs B and a number 2 buzz cut for yours truly. (More aerodynamic)

Have a good day, everyone, and for those still earning a crust, it’s Monday, so  time to start winding down for the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Well an 8 for me, how did that happen? Like you @Northerner I went to bed on a very reasonable 6.7. There wasn’t any more spam was there, coated in breadcrumbs/ batter?  @Bloden I hate driving in the dark, any roads, and especially if the roads are wet and shiny! It is a thing apparently, my optician told me, night blindness, all to do with how your pupils react to the light, amongst other things. Roll on the longer days eh? Have a good day all, I’m off to the dentist and daughter number 1s to help her muck out ( no, not the horses, her house).


Mmmmm....spam fritters!  

When I was learning to drive I only remember ever having one lesson in the dark and it completely shook me. To make things worse, it was raining and all the lights and traffic lights were really confusing and blurry. Always been rather glad I never passed, I think I would have been a liability  These days I dislike running in the dark, which is a problem as I like to go out running early, and 'early' at the moment means around 7 am when it is starting to get light. I have tried running with a head torch, but it's just not a pleasant experience for me  A few years back I would happily go out and run by moonlight alone, but maybe it's an age thing now


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 on a showery day, time to up the insulin slightly . Nearly time to put heating on  and maybe wear long trousers  outside, I`m off to Lidl today so we`ll see how the bare old legs react to the wind .

Whatever you are doing today make the most of it.


----------



## JimBear

I would say 5.6-6.0 is typical for me, say 5.8 for your average. It's always higher than I would like and always higher than my bedtime number.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good morning folks. 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

JimBear said:


> I would say 5.6-6.0 is typical for me, say 5.8 for your average. It's always higher than I would like and always higher than my bedtime number.


Hey @JimBear, those numbers are excellent, no need to wish them lower! 

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning - 6.3 for me. Up and about today as got dental appointment at 8am


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Overnight basal reduction and a fairly flat line overnight. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.6 here...that’ll be yesterday’s swim working its magic.

Gwennie’s bouncing off the walls this morning so best get out for a walk asap.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Had basal rage last night and didn’t inject any! Knew I was in for a gardening hypo if I didn’t eat something at bedtime, and I really wasn’t hungry, so I omitted my 2 units at bedtime instead. I had a perfectly flat line in the 5s til 3am, then I started the dawn rise, was 7.1 when I woke and 7.9 half an hour later. I really need my basal at 3am. If only there was some device that would do it for me while I slept. Oh wait, there is! It’s called a pump! Only I’d never qualify for one.


----------



## Ljc

Morning all.  Hope you all have a good day.
5.6 meter, 4.3 Libre, with a lovely overnight flatfish. With 6 days to go Libre has started pulling its little socks up yesterday by only reading below meter.


----------



## eggyg

Morning peeps. A 6.8 this morning, I was naughty and went to bed on a 5.3 but like @Robin I wasn’t hungry. Maybe should have reduced my basal a notch as going walking today. Silly moo! Ah well, better fill up my jelly baby box! Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I was wakened this morning by men in high viz vests trooping through the apartment laying down stiff paper, leading through to the balcony to replace ceiling panels. Don’t worry, it was expected.

Anyway, woke on 7.2, which with all the excitement appears to have gone up to 9.1. Either that, or yet another basal adjustment is needed.

Onwards and upwards, everyone


----------



## JimBear

Northerner said:


> Hey @JimBear, those numbers are excellent, no need to wish them lower!
> 
> Good morning  5.8 for me today


True, I know they're not way out, but I've always aimed to keep my sugars around 5.0 with astonishing accuracy. My nurse was absolutely astounded when she got my results back and couldn't believe I could maintain it so well and very rarely (until recently - see other thread), hypo. But then I weigh everything meticulously and cook most of my own meals.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 4.4 for me this morning. A low one, I guess maybe due to early dinner last night.  DP keeping its distance still - after an hour of showering/emails/only water, up to just 4.7.

Have good days!


----------



## Rachel64

Morning all, 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, back on the night time basal and a boring 6.1 for me today. I like boring,( in the context of blood glucose).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

So, according to the news we’re all getting the Libre if we “fit the criteria” - yay! - as far as I’m concerned having T1 is the only criterion. 

Been thinking about this amendment while walking the dogs! Delete “having T1” and put “being diabetic” in its place. It’s essential kit for all of us.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.4 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this wet and windy Wednesday. An astonishing 6.7 today, I was 12.2 before bed!  Again I resisted the urge to correct and it all worked out. Did a 12 mile walk yesterday over 6 hours, had a large lunch half way through, home by 5 and had 2 slices of fruit malt at 8 o’clock which I bolused for. Obviously at 10.30 they were still working their way through me! Off to meet a friend for a cuppa ( and scone probably) this morning, well I have to celebrate World Diabetes Day and Charlie’s 70th birthday somehow!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke on 5.9, which is fine, I suppose. No DP, which is fine too

Libres for everyone? That’s daft, another uncosted dream from Hancock the technology man, inspired by his boss. It’s also daft because it requires a modicum of intelligence to even use it, it’s a step change from blood testing. I bet he wouldn’t have thought this one up if Mrs May didn’t have one, he doesn’t have an original thought in his head.

Anyway, I’m happy because my Serious Reader’s light arrived yesterday, so I can read the paper without any bending or twisting to catch the light. Old eyes, eh? 

I know it’s not essential, but there’s nothing like making life easier and more comfortable. This is costed technology


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I woke on 5.9, which is fine, I suppose. No DP, which is fine too
> 
> Libres for everyone? That’s daft, another uncosted dream from Hancock the technology man, inspired by his boss. It’s also daft because it requires a modicum of intelligence to even use it, it’s a step change from blood testing. I bet he wouldn’t have thought this one up if Mrs May didn’t have one, he doesn’t have an original thought in his head.
> 
> Anyway, I’m happy because my Serious Reader’s light arrived yesterday, so I can read the paper without any bending or twisting to catch the light. Old eyes, eh?
> 
> I know it’s not essential, but there’s nothing like making life easier and more comfortable. This is costed technology


I think you will find it says meet the criteria! Lots on Facebook suspecting they will not meet the criteria.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Libres for everyone? That’s daft, another uncosted dream from Hancock the technology man, inspired by his boss.


Libres for 20-25% of us, is what was reported. So in other words, No libres for 75-80% of us. Not for me then, I wouldn’t fit the Oxfordshire criteria.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.1 even though I increased insulin last night, went to bed on 15.4 . Off to the barbers today then an hour +  in the local watering hole. 

Libres for everyone with T1, yeah alright same criteria still applies .

Have a good day all.


----------



## Ljc

Afternoon.  I did get up early honest !  
Hope you all have a good day, I’ve not read any posts as been busy doing housework ugg.

Woke up to Libre scolding me with a big fat LO, yeh I though pull the other one coz it’s a right little fibber.
Then rushed or rather staggered to the loo for an urgent comfort break, thinking no surely not.  I managed to wobble back to my bed and bodged finger , turned out sensor was fibbing  as I was 5.5 phew.

Did my jabs then I joined the idiots club , it’s really easy to join, it honestly takes no thought at all  .
Instead of waiting the 40 mins I need to eat brekkie , I went straight to the kitchen,
standing there thinking why have I come out here , then thought oh  I’m low , so I swiftly swallowed 150 ml of Coke , yuk.  and made my brekkie . we’ll my BGs shot up to 19  and took ages to come down.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.8 for me this morning, but forgot to pick my prescription up yesterday, and had run out of of my Sitagliptin on Monday night, really annoying thing is I went to Tesco, which is whose in store Pharmacy I use and totally forgot about my prescription.  Guess where I am going after work tonight.


----------



## KARNAK

Nice Avatar Ljc .


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning . 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! Another low wake-up for me today, 4.3.  Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.
Seem to have copped for another cold.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Woke to 7.8   on the finger. 
Hope you all have a good  day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Last day of my Libre today. I should save the next for the Christmas period, but what’s the betting i crack sooner.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.7 for me.
> Seem to have copped for another cold.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Yuk. Hope it’s not too bad


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.7 for me.
> Seem to have copped for another cold.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope it’s not too bad and clears up quickly.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 for me today, but feeling like the next lurgey is coming on, hubby and son both have colds, loads of people at work coughing and sneezing.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 for me today, but feeling like the next lurgey is coming on, hubby and son both have colds, loads of people at work coughing and sneezing.


Aw, hope you are all feeling much better soon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all.
 
It didn't happen!! 
As expected my meter churned out 8.9 after consuming a four finger KitKat before bed I must I must I must exercise more self control!!

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Lovely morning today. I woke on 7.2, after a middle of the night hypo. Nice and steady now. Humalog wrong, Levemir right. 

Now cheerfully watching the s*** hitting the fan over Brexit. Whether or not you support Brexit, what’s going on in is a political party having a stooshie. Not very edifying, but hilarious.

Oh well, we’ll all survive, even if the government doesn’t. Serves ‘em right.


----------



## Carolg

Love the word “stooshie “ . Makes me want to giggle even when down in the dumps. Thanks MikeyB


----------



## KARNAK

Do I respond at this time of night ? Anyway 5.1 couldn`t get on line this morning, wasn`t sure if it was me or sugars being a bit silly. Hopefully both.


----------



## Debee

4.8 for me too low for my liking


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Rachel64

Morning everyone 6.0 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning 5.4 for me. Unintentional evening basal reduction seems to have had no effect. I was expecting to be higher this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning. 6.6 today ~ that's more like it ~ a big improvement after yesterday's shocking 8.9
Enjoy your weekend folks

WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.9 here.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all. On the road => more grains => higher read this morning, 5.6.  

Fascinating how even a modest increase in any kind of whole grain the day before has a lasting & quite noticeable impact on my BG.  Doesn't happen with other carbs.  I suspect that it might be the same for a bunch of other people, D or non-D. 

\ end nerding


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Snap! @wirralass...6.6 here too.


----------



## Carolg

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning all. On the road => more grains => higher read this morning, 5.6.
> 
> Fascinating how even a modest increase in any kind of whole grain the day before has a lasting & quite noticeable impact on my BG.  Doesn't happen with other carbs.  I suspect that it might be the same for a bunch of other people, D or non-D.
> 
> \ end nerding


Hi Eddy. What grains do you eat? Maybe daft question !


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 14.6 for me which is a bit lower than it’s been, so hopefully increase in gliclazide having an effect. Keeping food diary again and here’s fingers crossed for better results. Even managed to walk 6000 steps yesterday, though was tired after. Have a good day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.3 for me today and it looks like our freezer has decided to break down! It's still frozen at the mo but the motor is making a funny noise and the red warning light is on.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  5.0 on this rather gray morning.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 10.3 for me today and it looks like our freezer has decided to break down! It's still frozen at the mo but the motor is making a funny noise and the red warning light is on.


Hope nothing gets spoiled in the freezer @Stitch147 ! Such a pain when these things decide they've had enough


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Hope nothing gets spoiled in the freezer @Stitch147 ! Such a pain when these things decide they've had enough


New freezer arriving sunday. Hoping if we leave the door shut we'll be ok. If not the foxes and badgers are going to have a feast!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke at 7.30 with a score of 3.5. Didn’t think that would be sufficient power to get me out of bed, so two JBs later, reached 6.6 (a very popular score today) so here I am, caffeinated, vaped and CBDied, and ready for anything.

Must be turning into a hippy. Can’t face the world without the system being filled with recreational substances. Well, things could be worse


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day. 
Woke to 5.4. Went to bed with a swig of juice, four gingernuts and a slice of bread and butter just for good measure, for a pre bed 4.4  As Had an odd day yesterday, BGs kept heading south no idea why as I double checked everything, come dinner  I thought I’ll beat that DF and bolussed half the units  I would have needed and after dinner too, didn’t work  hence last nights drastic pre bed munchies.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning just been woken by a 2.7 and waiting for the Coke to kick in.  My average from midnight to 6am is 8.2 but every few days I get a horrible hypo around 5am. I can only assume that it's the gastroparesis having fun!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning just been woken by a 2.7 and waiting for the Coke to kick in.  My average from midnight to 6am is 8.2 but every few days I get a horrible hypo around 5am. I can only assume that it's the gastroparesis having fun!


Hope things stabilise for you now 

Good morning  5.1 for me today - so close!


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning just been woken by a 2.7 and waiting for the Coke to kick in.  My average from midnight to 6am is 8.2 but every few days I get a horrible hypo around 5am. I can only assume that it's the gastroparesis having fun!


I hope your numbers come up to par quickly


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! A simple 5.0 for me today. Have fun.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Eddy Edson 5 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. Another 6.6 here.

Last night we went to a Speak Welsh night at our local rugby club. What a lot of fun! Met lots of lovely people and gibbered on in Welsh. I think I was understood!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, maybe the whole of that piece shortbread before bed wasn’t needed.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11.4 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and LIn. I had two cans of Coke and got it back. Went back to bed and woke up to another hypo!! Never mind onwards and upwards


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny Saturday. Missed two days, not because I was ashamed but had 2 emergency babysitting days, baby and big sister who was poorly with a sickness bug and therefore off school. Now the whole family has come down with it! Mr Eggy and I, touch wood, have the constitutions of an ox! Anyways back to the ol’ BGs, a very respectable 6.5. Have a good day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke on 6.6, so that’s OK.

Watched a bit of Children in Need late on last night. Donated £*00, cos if the government abnegates its responsibilities for looking after the needy out of my tax, I’ll just send it direct to those who need help. This is what happened in Victorian times after all. 

Oh well, the march of progress. Not.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> *abnegates*



Excellent definition and a good post, give to those that need it and not to administration.

Well a 9.9 this morning sorry its late but last two days in hospital, got out 11:00 this morning after Neurophysiology tests. They want me to keep BGLs between 8 & 15, feet and right leg seem to be going tits up back again on Wednesday. Isn`t the big D wonderful? This is only the start of my second year, can`t wait till my 50th I`m sure I will revert to an Amoeba with a pint of Guinness.


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing wrong with being an amoeba, Ted, gliding along without a care in the world. If you need a friend, just divide, and no problems with feet or legs. What’s not to like?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  4.2 today so much better than yesterday  Just had some full fat Coke to stop it dropping lower, now going back to bed


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning, folks. A kookaburra dropped by for b'fast. My BG was 5.1, dunno what his was!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. 
Prized off my old sensor this morning , it didn’t want to part company with me.  The filament was bent no wonder it was was playing up.  I don’t want to temp fate bu this new one is looking good. Woke to 5.1.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning, folks. A kookaburra dropped by for b'fast. My BG was 5.1, dunno what his was!
> 
> View attachment 10374


You really do live in Australia!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5 on the dot again for me and a lovely flatfish overnight once the I'll judged treacle tart had settled down.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.6 here.

Don’t know why I bother with lie-ins...I always wake up tired LOL.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.9 here after waking with and treating a 3.8 at 1.30am. My son dragged me into Oxford yesterday for company while he did his annual clothes shop.  ( He hates shopping, we managed 2prs of jeans, some shoes, underwear and a hoody. that’ll see him through to 2020 probably). Didn’t realise it was so tiring.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today. Off to a Christmas gift and craft fair with the bestie this morning. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

7.2 on this glorious sunny Sunday, quite a hard frost first thing. Like @Robin, I went into town with daughter number 3 yesterday and need a day of rest now! We seemed to go around and around the town without buying anything, they were shutting the shops around us.  Have a good day.


----------



## Industrialist

I am possibly extreme with my blood sugar surge early in the morning, It usually rises by at least 6 points on its own by 8am so it depends when I wake. Average of 6 if I wake between 5am and 6am but inevitable double figures if I have been out late and don't wake up until 8.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 6.8 with a nice flatfish overnight, bar a gap in reading for a half hour when I must have been lying on the sensor. Don’t think I was dead

I’m having a day of rest, had to go down into the village to get some stuff, so everything is protesting. When I went into the butchers I was greeted with “She’s not let you out on your own, has she?”

So nice to be held in esteem


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on a partly sunny day. Actually got a day off  maybe, think I`ll hobble up to the town beers only £2.20 a pint .


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 (or was it 6.8) anyway it hardly matters. 

Will start preparing the lunch when I manage to stop one of the limbs from aching! 

Loads of festive food magazines in the papers. They get more creative with stuffing every year it seems!


----------



## Eddy Edson

5.1 on a big-banner morning: finally achieved my target weight of 69kg! Those last couples of k's were tough going ... 

_Butt-less bean-pole or willowy Apollo? You decide!_


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> 5.1 on a big-banner morning: finally achieved my target weight of 69kg! Those last couples of k's were tough going ...
> 
> _Butt-less bean-pole or willowy Apollo? You decide!_
> 
> View attachment 10386


Well done Eddy! Athletic Adonis, I reckon!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> 5.1 on a big-banner morning: finally achieved my target weight of 69kg! Those last couples of k's were tough going ...
> 
> _Butt-less bean-pole or willowy Apollo? You decide!_
> 
> View attachment 10386



Well done


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Went to bed  and on and woke to 6.1 without a flatfish though.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!
Well done, @Eddy Edson!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me. 

Day off work for a big garden clear out. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.5 for me.
> 
> Day off work for a big garden clear out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Do it quick before the ground freezes!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


Congratulations!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Well done Eddy! Athletic Adonis, I reckon!



Well, of course, but I didn't like to say


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.1 this morning, having a day at home today, never seem to be in at the moment. I sometimes wonder how I ever managed  to fit work in! I won’t be chillin’ though, the house won’t clean itself.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang members

I woke on 7.1 this morning, with a reasonable straight line, prob because last night I cooked rack of lamb with nice crispy raosties (cooked in lard) and carrots. That’s the HF bit done, but the bolus didn’t quite cover the HC bit. To cap it all, I fell asleep again before bouncing out of bed, so when I arose again it was 12. Should have taken my morning Levemir first off.

Anyway England’s talented youngsters beat Croatia yesterday, the English cricket mix of oldsters and young ‘uns won the test series against Sri Lanka, so all’s well with the world.

Well, the world I live in, anyway.

Have a good day everyone, get some thermals before the weekend


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Bahallathegreat

Before u all say go to the hospital I’ve onlt recently been put on injections so we’re still trying to get it to the right amount but it’s high as I have a tooth infection after surgery but it was 17.1 not as high as it was but can go down or up at the mo


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning HS . 
Nice easterly wind today with the temperature that goes with it . Went to Lidl yesterday got there just as they were locking the doors , forgot it was Sunday. Guess what I`m doing today?

Congratulations to @Robin on HS .
Looking fit @Eddy Edson .

Have good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Bahallathegreat said:


> Before u all say go to the hospital I’ve onlt recently been put on injections so we’re still trying to get it to the right amount but it’s high as I have a tooth infection after surgery but it was 17.1 not as high as it was but can go down or up at the mo



Don’t worry, Bahallathegreat, nobody’s going to tell you off. Infections can play merry hell with BGs at the best of times, never mind in the early days, but if you really struggle, have a word with the Diabetes nurse.


----------



## Ditto

I was expecting the usual lately high reading, been anything up to 10 something, but I was 7 something this morning which I put down to all the stair climbing yesterday and the frugging about. Exercise brings the bg down then.  I'm hoping it will be as low tomorrow because I've eaten sensibly today. I'm fed-up of being ill so no choice.


----------



## Brando77

Clicketty Click 6.6.....cut down Metformin, no change in readings for weeks/months hmmmmmm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  6.1 today with a slanted up arrow.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.9 here and a pre-breakfast jelly baby.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, snap @Ljc!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning - 5.2 for me. Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

House special, @Eddy Edson, congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning my fellow bloodletters. A very nice and lower than has been, 6.3. Didn’t eat much yesterday as felt a bit nauseous, don’t think I am getting the grandchildren’s bug just probably my gastric dumping syndrome rearing it’s ugly head. Good news is, this morning I woke up starving!  Which is just as well as we are going out for lunch today. Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Morning - 5.2 for me. Have a good day.


Congratulations Eddy!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.6 for me despite 9.4 before bed due to rebound after gardening hypo.

Off to Castle Howard to see it all decked up for Christmas.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke with 9.2, after going to bed on a steady 6.8. Touch of gastric slowing, methinks. Never mind, not the end of the world, just an annoyance.

Late reporting because I’ve been redistributing a Tesco no bags delivery. Very helpful, the Tesco delivery guys for us crumblies, and always cheerful.

By the way, got my winter fuel allowance - cause I’m on PIP - £200. It should be means tested, that. In the meantime, it’ll all go to charity.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Good morning my fellow bloodletters. A very nice and lower than has been, 6.3. Didn’t eat much yesterday as felt a bit nauseous, don’t think I am getting the grandchildren’s bug just probably my gastric dumping syndrome rearing it’s ugly head. Good news is, this morning I woke up starving!  Which is just as well as we are going out for lunch today. Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.


Hope you feel better soon eggyg


----------



## Carolg

Good afternoon . 13.1 for me this morning, again best for a while. To continue max gliclazide till Thursday and does look like insulin. Not injectables as bmi too low. Saw gp this morning, month off and antidepressants.to go back to see her in 4 weeks. Mix of everything so she also said the lovely fresh air and exercise words. Moving forward perhaps


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Good afternoon . 13.1 for me this morning, again best for a while. To continue max gliclazide till Thursday and does look like insulin. Not injectables as bmi too low. Saw gp this morning, month off and antidepressants.to go back to see her in 4 weeks. Mix of everything so she also said the lovely fresh air and exercise words. Moving forward perhaps


I’m glad things are moving, albeit slowly. When I was struggling with high numbers pre-insulin, the last thing I felt like doing was exercise, even walking up from the shops felt like wading through treacle. But once I got onto insulin and my muscles could actually get fed with glucose properly again, I felt much more like it.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> I’m glad things are moving, albeit slowly. When I was struggling with high numbers pre-insulin, the last thing I felt like doing was exercise, even walking up from the shops felt like wading through treacle. But once I got onto insulin and my muscles could actually get fed with glucose properly again, I felt much more like it.


Thanks Robin. Good to hear you are doing well. Just walked to shops all of 3500 ish steps. Better than nowt but tiring. Bought nice veg to make soup, and nat yogurt and rasps for breakfast.


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Thanks Robin. Good to hear you are doing well. Just walked to shops all of 3500 ish steps. Better than nowt but tiring. Bought nice veg to make soup, and nat yogurt and rasps for breakfast.


Well, I hope you get the same benefit from insulin as I did. Meanwhile, keep yourself ticking over as best as poss!


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks a bit late on parade 7.4 this morning. Off to see the Diabetic specialist tomorrow at the hospital, lots of questions to ask see how it goes . 

@Carolg, hopefully Insulin will bring your BGLs to a better result and make you feel better . Take care.

@Eddy Edson not only fit but well controlled . Congrats on HS .

Enjoy the rest of the everyone.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a bit late on parade 7.4 this morning. Off to see the Diabetic specialist tomorrow at the hospital, lots of questions to ask see how it goes .


Hope all goes well Ted 

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Chilly!


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a bit late on parade 7.4 this morning. Off to see the Diabetic specialist tomorrow at the hospital, lots of questions to ask see how it goes .
> 
> @Carolg, hopefully Insulin will bring your BGLs to a better result and make you feel better . Take care.
> 
> @Eddy Edson not only fit but well controlled . Congrats on HS .
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the everyone.



Good luck with the DSN!

Another HS for me today.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a bit late on parade 7.4 this morning. Off to see the Diabetic specialist tomorrow at the hospital, lots of questions to ask see how it goes .
> 
> @Carolg, hopefully Insulin will bring your BGLs to a better result and make you feel better . Take care.
> 
> @Eddy Edson not only fit but well controlled . Congrats on HS .
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the everyone.


Hope it goes well for you today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.   Hoe you all have a good day.
4.8 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me too Eddy

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Brrrr da pawb. 6.3 here.

It’s raining House Specials at the mo.

I hope insulin improves your quality of life, @Carolg.  There’s nothing worse than hyper-induced sluggishness. I remember almost falling asleep in class pre-diagnosis - and I was the teacher! My students must’ve been thinking, “Her classes are so boring, even the teacher can’t keep her eyes open”.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 5.8 here. Another chilly morning here too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a bit late on parade 7.4 this morning. Off to see the Diabetic specialist tomorrow at the hospital, lots of questions to ask see how it goes .
> 
> @Carolg, hopefully Insulin will bring your BGLs to a better result and make you feel better . Take care.
> 
> @Eddy Edson not only fit but well controlled . Congrats on HS .
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the everyone.


Good luck today Karnak


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Brrrr da pawb. 6.3 here.
> 
> It’s raining House Specials at the mo.
> 
> I hope insulin improves your quality of life, @Carolg.  There’s nothing worse than hyper-induced sluggishness. I remember almost falling asleep in class pre-diagnosis - and I was the teacher! My students must’ve been thinking, “Her classes are so boring, even the teacher can’t keep her eyes open”.


Thanks Bloden, it’s easy to fall asleep. At least you never got to snore state in class.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke with 7.2, which was a slight over JB’d early morning hypo. The final JB was an indulgence.

Anyway, back in real life, I don’t much like the weather forecast. Even a small amount of snow renders me housebound. Can’t put snow chains on a wheelchair or scooter, and I found out on Mull that it’s very tricky. Very little traffic on Mull in winter, though. And it was a level run to the shop.

Still, no use worrying about what might happen, que sera, sera.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> 
> I woke with 7.2, which was a slight over JB’d early morning hypo. The final JB was an indulgence.
> 
> Anyway, back in real life, I don’t much like the weather forecast. Even a small amount of snow renders me housebound. Can’t put snow chains on a wheelchair or scooter, and I found out on Mull that it’s very tricky. Very little traffic on Mull in winter, though. And it was a level run to the shop.
> 
> Still, no use worrying about what might happen, que sera, sera.



Can't you get one of these?


----------



## eggyg

I am well late today! 7.2 on the Richter scale this morning. I spoke too soon when I said Mr Eggy and I had escaped the grandchildren’s bug. I think my nausea on Monday was a manifestation of it but yesterday Mr Eggy was shivering and didn’t “ feel right”. Couldn’t eat his tea last night and today he feels “ like a wet weekend” and has had a bit of a squiffy tummy, not too bad thank goodness.  Has his cardiology appointment at 4 today, which is his check up after his op in July so don’t want to miss it, goodness knows when he will get another one. Are we doing the right thing going into a hospital?


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> I am well late today! 7.2 on the Richter scale this morning. I spoke too soon when I said Mr Eggy and I had escaped the grandchildren’s bug. I think my nausea on Monday was a manifestation of it but yesterday Mr Eggy was shivering and didn’t “ feel right”. Couldn’t eat his tea last night and today he feels “ like a wet weekend” and has had a bit of a squiffy tummy, not too bad thank goodness.  Has his cardiology appointment at 4 today, which is his check up after his op in July so don’t want to miss it, goodness knows when he will get another one. Are we doing the right thing going into a hospital?



Could you phone the dept to check. 

I trust you and Mr Eggy escapes the worst of the bug


----------



## KARNAK

Hi everyone 4.6 this morning, spent most of the day at hospital, Big D clinic. Finally on a Basal, Bolus regime , MDI at the moment but Libre and Pump were discussed. Seems I have to show on my meter to record 8 tests a day, not really a problem as it already happens. On Novorapid for meals should be fun .

Hope everyone had a pleasant day, regards.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi everyone 4.6 this morning, spent most of the day at hospital, Big D clinic. Finally on a Basal, Bolus regime , MDI at the moment but Libre and Pump were discussed. Seems I have to show on my meter to record 8 tests a day, not really a problem as it already happens. On Novorapid for meals should be fun .
> 
> Hope everyone had a pleasant day, regards.


Good news Ted! 

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks - 5.0 on the diabeteometer. Have good days!


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Hi everyone 4.6 this morning, spent most of the day at hospital, Big D clinic. Finally on a Basal, Bolus regime , MDI at the moment but Libre and Pump were discussed. Seems I have to show on my meter to record 8 tests a day, not really a problem as it already happens. On Novorapid for meals should be fun .
> 
> Hope everyone had a pleasant day, regards.


That is good news


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.9 for me. Looked like I was going low at bedtime but apparently not.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  Hope you al” have a good day.
A lower than I like 4.3  this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Off to the dentist for annual check up this morning. Last year, we were updating my medical history form, and she said, 'You’re the only one of my diabetic patients who knows what their HbA1c is!'


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Had _one of those _days yesterday - after breakfast, I shovelled in an extra 55g of carb in an attempt to get above 7.0 before walking the dogs. Arrived at lunch with a 5.0...and so it went on. Ah, the diabetes roller coaster.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this frosty morning. 7.2 yesterday, 6.2 today....could I do it tomorrow? Will I ever get the elusive HS? Watch this space! Have a fab ‘un!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 10.7 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Bit nippy this morning. Still, it’s nice and warm inside as the heating bumps up global warming.

I woke on a rather low 3.8, but a strong black coffee and a biccie should fix that. Needed a squirt of magic oil to even get out of bed this morning, though.

Never mind - we all run on medication. It’s not minding that counts


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning.   Stupidly ate a croissant for breakfast at work and now sitting here feeling dizzy and realise I have left my meter at home.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.9 for me today. It’s too cold!


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.3 for me this morning.   Stupidly ate a croissant for breakfast at work and now sitting here feeling dizzy and realise I have left my meter at home.


Hope you feel better soon Grannylorraine


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.9, Washing all done and dried . Off down to the harbour to buy some fish, whole  Sea Bass & Sea Bream, special deals on Thursday .

Hope you feel better @Grannylorraine.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.9, Washing all done and dried . Off down to the harbour to buy some fish, whole  Sea Bass & Sea Bream, special deals on Thursday .
> 
> Hope you feel better @Grannylorraine.
> 
> Take care everyone.



Yum!


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me 6.3. That's a low one for me. My new codefree seems to record higher readings compared to the acc-chek. Oh well, they're all different I suppose. :/


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  Very chilly again this morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Have a good day. 
 Woke to 5.6 earlier.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 5.5 this morning. On the high side for me, after daringly eating 2 1/2 pieces of bread yesterday. *sigh*

Then throwing caution to the wind I had chicken pho with really excellent rice noodles for lunch & my BG went through the roof. 

This D thing can be so frikkn annoying sometimes - how come I ended up with something which makes the staple foods of 98% of the world's population poisonous?? Whinge, whinge.


----------



## khskel

Morning, although it feels more like the middle of the night and 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Blimey good start to the day, I've woken up with a 5.2 house special


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.
Congrats on the HS @AJLang!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.6 here.

It’s chilly alright. Wrap up warm ev1.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Fun couple of days ahead. Off to see Nitro Circus at the O2 tonight, then we are staying over in London ready to spend the day in the West End tomorrow, bit of Christmas shopping, look at all the lights, then we are seeing Bat Out of Hell musical again.


----------



## eggyg

Well the elusive HS still remains elusive. It’s a Len Goodman for me today. SEVEN!! Had a fab Friday all.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Blimey good start to the day, I've woken up with a 5.2 house special


Congratulations!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning y’all

I had a lovely straight line overnight. Not a blip or bump anywhere. Steady 8.1 all night and on rising. That’s nearly right

I ordered some new sunglasses that arrived yesterday. German make. They must have big heads because the strongly sprung arms didn’t even touch my ears, so useless. Anyway, got a refund from Amazon, and I’ve done what I should have done in the first place. Ordered RayBans. Just for fun, and to terrify the locals, they’re mirrored. Remember the cop in the film Psycho? 

That’ll be me.

Mind you, they aren’t cheap, more than the cost of two Libre sensors. But a lot less than I gave to Children in Need, so that’s my self indulgence expiated. That’s how atheists do it, no opportunity to get a god to do it on a Sunday (or a Friday or Saturday). 

Have a good day everyone. Remember, it’s POETS day today for all you workers


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me today and no dizzy spells today but woke up with a sore throat, although that has eased with coffee.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.0 at the moment, checked at 6am down to 2.8 . 3  gluco tabs and a can of full coke brought it back up. Used the new Insulin for the first time yesterday so more checking today, going to try to double my walking distance today that will make it two miles .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.0 at the moment, checked at 6am down to 2.8 . 3  gluco tabs and a can of full coke brought it back up. Used the new Insulin for the first time yesterday so more checking today, going to try to double my walking distance today that will make it two miles .
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


What insulin are you on now Ted? Hope you can get the doses settled soon  Enjoy your walking!


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.9, Washing all done and dried . Off down to the harbour to buy some fish, whole Sea Bass & Sea Bream, special deals on Thursday


Mmmm, drool, sea bream. I used to buy that straight off the boat in Exmouth when my sister lived there, then very inconsiderately, she moved! I did buy sea bass off the beach in Aldeburgh when we went to Suffolk a couple of weeks ago. Still have one in the freezer for a special treat.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone, have a good day. 
It’s 5.6 today.


----------



## Rachel64

Morning all - 5.8 for today. Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Major lie-in for me, normally up at 5!  6.9 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. What a difference two glasses of red wine make.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.5 for me. Judging by the last two evenings it looks like my basal rate has flipped again. Back to 1:15 tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Hope the sun shines so you can use your ‘bans @mikeyB.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks, a nice, boring 6.3 today. A dull day so far but the BBC have promised some sunshine later on so may have a toddle out. Have a splendid Saturday and hope you’re not all skint after Black Friday!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.0 when I woke up at 8am. I’ve also found out that alcohol reduces the eye pressure in glaucoma  off to do some mischief making in Birmingham with @Flutterby - another 50th birthday celebration for me


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning all! 5.3 for me today. Turned into winter here - not proper!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Had a bit of a lie in this morning. Woke with 6.3 with everything stiff and aching, (well, not _everything_ ) but that’s been sorted with the magic oil. 

Off down into the village to collect prescriptions after I’ve turned human in the shower, then an afternoon of barely controlled chaos when daughter and grandson arrive.

It’s a lovely day, so have a good day folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 on a rainy day. Went to bed on 13.2 but 03:00 hrs didn`t feel right, tested 19.6 . Bolus seems to be ok but I think the night time Basal has been reduced too much , DSN is phoning on Monday, lots to discuss.
Done my two mile walk yesterday doing the same each day now rain or shine .

Enjoy your Saturday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.3 on a rainy day. Went to bed on 13.2 but 03:00 hrs didn`t feel right, tested 19.6 . Bolus seems to be ok but I think the night time Basal has been reduced too much , DSN is phoning on Monday, lots to discuss.
> Done my two mile walk yesterday doing the same each day now rain or shine .
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday everyone.


Hope you can get that basal dose sorted soon Ted, always a bit tricky at first finding that 'happy medium'  Good to hear about your determination to walk each day, come rain or shine!


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> What insulin are you on now Ted? Hope you can get the doses settled soon  Enjoy your walking!


Thanks Alan I think its a Leonard Cohen night .

NovoRapid for Bolus, just feel the Insulatard (Basal) has been reduced too much . Enjoyed the walk, mind you only six pubs along the route .


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning folks - a simple 5.0 today.

Spending time helping a friend with her masters essay on "Cultural Aspects of Indigenous Dispute Resolution", a subject about which I know approx 1750% more than I did this morning. Also not worrying *at all* about 6 month retina exam tomorrow  ...


----------



## Ljc

@Eddy Edson . I hope your retina test goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Hope you hav3 a good day.
Looks like I have found a novel new way to lower my high BGs 
Went to bed on that horrid number 
Woke rather high but expected much worse
The top one is after putting the washing up away and sorting out our pills for the week.  Sunday mornings for about 20 mins   my kitchen resembles a pharmacy lol



Oh and I am loving this sensor,  so far it’s never been no more than 0:5 different to my meter, I bet now I’ve said that it will start misbehaving


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 for me and an overnight flatfish. Went to bed slightly high at 9.2 following a bolus reduction. Timings need looking at . Shame this sensor is ending in a few minutes. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Better than the 20.0 I found myself with at 4pm yesterday.  Bit of detective work soon discovered that at lunchtime for some reason I completely forgot I was diabetic and didn’t do my bolus.


----------



## Rachel64

5.5 for me today. Enjoy your Sunday everyone 

@Eddy Edson - hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Better than the 20.0 I found myself with at 4pm yesterday.  Bit of detective work soon discovered that at lunchtime for some reason I completely forgot I was diabetic and didn’t do my bolus.


It’s easy  done.


----------



## Rachel64

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Better than the 20.0 I found myself with at 4pm yesterday.  Bit of detective work soon discovered that at lunchtime for some reason I completely forgot I was diabetic and didn’t do my bolus.


Whoops! I expect it happens to everybody now and again!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.8 for me today. Had a great couple of days in London.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Better than the 20.0 I found myself with at 4pm yesterday.  Bit of detective work soon discovered that at lunchtime for some reason I completely forgot I was diabetic and didn’t do my bolus.


Nearly fell off my chair wen I saw that 20!  Glad there was such a simple explanation for it  I think it's actually good in a way that we can occasionally completely forget we are diabetic - I've done exactly the same in the past


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Nearly fell off my chair wen I saw that 20!  Glad there was such a simple explanation for it  I think it's actually good in a way that we can occasionally completely forget we are diabetic - I've done exactly the same in the past


Well, at least it gave me an opportunity to check I'd got my correction formula correct! If I’d had a Libre on, though, I might have noticed sooner, rather than wondering why I felt so tired all afternoon.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

Bit late reporting. I was up early enough, but there’s a Test Match on, so this is an innings break.

I was astonished this morning when I woke up on 5.2. Hooray! There was a rather suspicious downward arrow, though but only into stable 4 and a bits. An Americano and a biccie sorted that. 

While watching the cricket, and double tasking, I read an article in the latest New Scientist about a clear demonstration by scientist Monica Gagliano that plants are sentient - they can hear, and can learn, adapt and remember. All done in repeatable experiments. The whole plant works as a brain, using similar signalling chemicals that we do.

That should give vegetarians some pause. Just because plants don’t audibly complain when they are killed and eaten doesn’t mean they don’t mind.

And with that little bombshell, I wish  you all a good day, as I get out a lump of meat from the freezer from a bovine that equally objected to being killed.


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the HS @mikeyB!  It's still OK to eat fruit and other stuff that basically drops off the plant isn't it?


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the HS @mikeyB!  It's still OK to eat fruit and other stuff that basically drops off the plant isn't it?


What? Eat their babies? Never!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Robin said:


> What? Eat their babies? Never!



Look, the plants are going to get us in the end, one way or another, so we've got to get our licks in while we've still got the chance!


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the HS @mikeyB!  It's still OK to eat fruit and other stuff that basically drops off the plant isn't it?


Of course you can eat fruit - they are designed to be eaten, so that you can poo out the seeds in a fertile environment. You can see this near the disgusting sewage outfalls into the Thames- loads of tomato plants.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Of course you can eat fruit - they are designed to be eaten, so that you can poo out the seeds in a fertile environment. You can see this near the disgusting sewage outfalls into the Thames- loads of tomato plants.


Post-Brexit supplies?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Better than the 20.0 I found myself with at 4pm yesterday.  Bit of detective work soon discovered that at lunchtime for some reason I completely forgot I was diabetic and didn’t do my bolus.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry I’m late, logged in this morning and thought I had done it but I must have got distracted by Mr Eggy cleaning the oven! Wish I had taken a photo! Anyways, a 7.3 this morning after going to bed on a 9, totally underguesstimated for my spicy rice and salmon dish I made last night. Oops! I feel very smug today as I have wrapped the Christmas presents I have bought so far, it’s the bane of my life wrapping presents but I have a secret weapon....the ironing board. I have tried numerous ways of doing it over the years, floor, table, even tried the bed once but the ironing board is the winner. Top tip, don’t use glittery paper, unless you want all your clothes to sparkle!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys/Girls very late on parade today, stayed up late last night listening to oldies. Anyway 4.6 for me, went to a birthday party at lunch time, just got back thank goodness the lift works, left leg and right leg don`t compute, drunk what me? hopefully  .


----------



## AJLang

Very late post for me. 4.5 this morning but did go into the teens during the night then needed 30g fast acting carb during the morning. So I gave in and treated myself to an apple turnover for the first time in years


----------



## KARNAK

Amanda enjoy your apple turnover, can I have  the crumbs                  Please .


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Very late post for me. 4.5 this morning but did go into the teens during the night then needed 30g fast acting carb during the morning. So I gave in and treated myself to an apple turnover for the first time in years



Ooh An apple turnover 
 
Blame it on the hypo hunger, that’s what I do


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone.
My meter churned out 6.1 today but thats not a bad start to the week for me!
Enjoy your Monday.

WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all, a rather surprising 5.8 for me. Miscalculated for a new meal last night and was 10.2 at bedtime and 7.8 at 05:00.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rachel64

Hello everyone - 6.0 for me 

Hope you all have a super day


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 4.7 for me this morning. Eyes just recovering from retina exam. Everything fine, thanks be. No progression of the early retinopathy, no leaking aneurysms, retina cross-section via the nifty OCT scanner looks tip-top. 

Need to decide on some good way of showing my appreciation to the on-the-ball optometrist who noticed the retinopathy & badgered me into getting a DX, thereby nipping the progression in the bud, at least for now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, only 6.8 here. Was expecting to be higher after shovelling in more fruit pastilles than I thought was strictly necessary at 1am when I woke to a 2.4.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.7 here.

This is day 3 of my ‘No Coffee with Breakfast’ experiment.  Pros: no post-breakfast BG spike. Cons: It’s like an episode of the Walking Dead until I get some caffeine in me! LOL

Keep warm ev1.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.7 here.
> 
> This is day 3 of my ‘No Coffee with Breakfast’ experiment.  Pros: no post-breakfast BG spike. Cons: It’s like an episode of the Walking Dead until I get some caffeine in me! LOL
> 
> Keep warm ev1.



Brave soul! I'd never have the guts to even try that.


----------



## Rachel64

@Eddy Edson fab news on the eye exam


----------



## Eddy Edson

Rachel64 said:


> @Eddy Edson fab news on the eye exam



Thanks! The eye stuff has been my biggest D-worry & a huge inducement to get BG, BP, lipids under control - so actually a huge relief to see it's working so far.


----------



## Ljc

@Eddy Edson bgreat news about the eye exam, what a relief for you
If the Optometrist is female how about flowers or a pot plant.


----------



## eggyg

Hi all on this cold and frosty morning. A very respectable 6.2 today. Nothing too exciting happening in the Eggy household today, a bit shopping for me and more kitchen renovation for the Mr. A friend popping round for coffee later, normally I would have a quick flick of the duster and a scoot around with the Dyson but seems pretty pointless when cupboards are being pulled off walls and channels are being channelled (?) for power to my new extractor fan. The tunnel is getting shorter by the day and the light is getting brighter. Thank goodness! Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.7 here.
> 
> This is day 3 of my ‘No Coffee with Breakfast’ experiment.  Pros: no post-breakfast BG spike. Cons: It’s like an episode of the Walking Dead until I get some caffeine in me! LOL
> 
> Keep warm ev1.



Omg how are you surviving without coffee with brekkie, I am l like this before my first mug


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. Just having a look online for when my next review is due and it's 2nd January!!! Nice, straight after Christmas!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.9 today. Off to London for my Retinal laser.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I forgot to post this . A lovely HS for me on this Gray and rather damp morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning fellow sugarphobes

I woke with 4.3, a dead straight line overnight. Don’t know why, went to bed on 5.8 with a couple of biccies. Never mind, no danger.

Watched Dr Who yesterday. Great fun, but that wasn’t Pendle Hill. And everyone spoke the Queens English instead of a thick Lancashire dialect. I can see Pendle as I travel down into the village - it’s just a couple of miles away. Harrison Ainsworth will be turning in his grave

Have a good day, everyone, and fingers crossed for Amanda’s lasering.


----------



## Eddy Edson

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.9 today. Off to London for my Retinal laser.


Best of luck, Amanda.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.9 today. Off to London for my Retinal laser.


Good luck today. X


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.9 today. Off to London for my Retinal laser.


Best of luck 
XXX


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.2 today. I got a new Codefree meter a week or so back, as my old one conked out, and readings have been consistently a bit higher than usual . I haven't been doing anything differently, so I put it down to the vagaries of the new meter... 

All the best for your retinal laser, AJ xxx


----------



## grovesy

Pine Marten said:


> Morning all, a 6.2 today. I got a new Codefree meter a week or so back, as my old one conked out, and readings have been consistently a bit higher than usual . I haven't been doing anything differently, so I put it down to the vagaries of the new meter...
> 
> All the best for your retinal laser, AJ xxx


I have read elsewhere people reporting that some are finding readings a bit off with a particular batch.


----------



## Pine Marten

Yes, that's true - although I carried on using the same pot as it was half full, so I thought it might be the new meter itself.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a sunny warm day. Off for my two mile walk in a minute, legs seem to be behaving after yesterdays birthday bash .

Congrats on HS @Ljc .

Take care AJ we are all thinking of you.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning all - 5.6 for me today .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Don't want another day like yesterday when I had to eat constantly to stop going seriously hypo. Reduced basal today just to be on the safe side.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Hi all - 4.6 for me today. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ljc said:


> @Eddy Edson bgreat news about the eye exam, what a relief for you
> If the Optometrist is female how about flowers or a pot plant.



It's a guy. For the moment I've been plastering google, facebook etc with "Paul saved me from going blind!" reviews, which hopefully will do him some good.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. Rude awakening at crack of dawn, it’s dustbin day and i wish they’d fix the graunchy hydraulics on the bin lorry!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.4 here. That’ll be yesterday’s swim working it’s magic.

No coffee again this morning - I don’t like the caffeine in tea but I’ve forced a few sips of Earl Grey down me in an attempt to switch my brain to “Go”, LOL.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 7.9 today. Off to London for my Retinal laser.


Good luck Amanda {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Crikey, longest lie-in I've had for yonks!  11 hours sleep, I must have needed it  Woke to a 6.9


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 11.2 for me today. Still got to love these morning high numbers.........not!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day.
 Scored 8.2 today perhaps that slice , well a rather big slice of quiche wasn’t such a good idea esp after the walnuts.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke on 8.4, which is a poor show. Then got quickly organised for a taxi journey to the local hospital for Mrs B’s boob screening at 8.50. Pretty uncivilised time if you ask me. Anyway, arrived back home after Mr Liver assisted me in the freezing car park outside the mobile unit truck up to a score of 11.2. Back home, had a fry up to get warm and Creon and insulin and CBD oil and a caffeine blast. 

Isn’t life fun?


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning fellow diabetics!
An accountable 8.5  Where's my self discipline vanished to? It seems our DF crept out of the woodwork today @Northerner ~ will you please shove her back in there!!
 
Take care folks.

WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.8 for me, but I am recovering from Norovirus or similar type bug and haven't had any diabetes medication since Sunday morning. Going to take some later today when I have the courage to eat again.


----------



## Carolg

12.7 for me this morning, lowest it’s been. Carrying on with gliclazide but nurse asking for advice from DSN. Will get a call from nurse on Friday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.8 for me, but I am recovering from Norovirus or similar type bug and haven't had any diabetes medication since Sunday morning. Going to take some later today when I have the courage to eat again.


Hope you feel better soon Lorraine x


----------



## Rachel64

Morning everyone - 6.0 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, snap, @Rachel64!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Morning! 4.7 today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.7 for me today. Off to the brewery later as me and Trev have to do the Christmas decorations in the tap room.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  5.3 today with a bootiful flatfish.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Late reporting, had a lie in after yesterday’s adventures in the freezing cold, for which I paid a price. Hypo in the early evening, went to bed on 7.4, and woke up on 11.2. Interesting trace, I think my evening meal hung around for longer than normal. I was generally slowed down.

Anyway, this sort of unexpected event willl be alerted once I connect Miaomiao when it arrives. Tracking it is rather fun - it was in Hong Kong a couple of days ago. Last time I had a delivery from China it took four days. DHL, that was. So as long as it’s not coming on a tea clipper, I should be sorted soon.

It should give some ace fun in the summer, trundling around on the scooter with my Miaomiao charging from the USB port on the scooter. Unplugging outside the Spar shop should get folk wondering


----------



## Grannylorraine

12 for me this morning but I am not surprised as no medication between Sunday morning until Tuesday night, plus the only thing I ate yesterday was toast and quite a lot of it.  Thankfully feel like back to normal today so can eat normally again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning .  5.3 today with a bootiful flatfish.


Oh no Ljc ~ just a crumb away from a HS ~ maybe tomorrow eh?
WL


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 12 for me this morning but I am not surprised as no medication between Sunday morning until Tuesday night, plus the only thing I ate yesterday was toast and quite a lot of it.  Thankfully feel like back to normal today so can eat normally again.


@Grannylorraine . I am pleased to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Hope you all have a good numbers day today. 
It’s 4.8 on the scoreboard today 
@wirralass


wirralass said:


> Oh no Ljc ~ just a crumb away from a HS ~ maybe tomorrow eh?
> WL


. 
I’ll try again tomorrow


----------



## Rachel64

Morning all - 6.2 for me.  Everybody take care today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

14.5 this morning and wishing I didn’t have to take the steroid tablet I’m staring at!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.
Eek, @Tickledpinknot, Steroids and Diabetes do not play nicely together!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all.
Well, my middle left finger tested 7.2 ~ and my left pinkie tested 6.7 get a load of that then ~ my meter's bonkers this morning I know which number I'm logging today!

Happy Thursday folks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Hope you all have a good numbers day today.
> It’s 4.8 on the scoreboard today
> @wirralass .
> I’ll try again tomorrow


All digits crossed for you Ljc ~ good luck.
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Sounds like there’s a lot of weather going on out there this morning.  Keep warm n dry ev1.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here.
> 
> Sounds like there’s a lot of weather going on out there this morning.  Keep warm n dry ev1.


Aw Bloden so close to the elusive HS ~ looks like you'll be joining @Ljc tomorrow, good luck.
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.8 for me today. Off to do some festive pottery painting today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here.
> Eek, @Tickledpinknot, Steroids and Diabetes do not play nicely together!


Hi Robin ~ I'm wondering now if that's the reason why my bgls have been higher than normal lately. I recently had steroid injections in both my dodgy knees. It hadn't crossed my mind until l read your post to Tickledpinknot. So thanks for that bit of info.
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. Back in the land of the living. A nice boring 6.4. Babysitting Thursday today ( no..that’s not the baby’s name) so fun and frolics this morning, then lunch and hopefully a walk this afternoon so she can sleep but weather isn’t looking hopeful. Diana still hanging about. If not, a walk through the house! Have a great day whatever the weather.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Hi Robin ~ I'm wondering now if that's the reason why my bgls have been higher than normal lately. I recently had steroid injections in both my dodgy knees. It hadn't crossed my mind until l read your post to Tickledpinknot. So thanks for that bit of info.
> WL


Very likely, I would think, from what other people have reported on here from time to time.(never had steroids myself, so not experienced the full horror)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Having a lot of late mornings (for me) lately, I think it's down to the gloom and grey with an element of SAD thrown in  Onlt a few weeks until the days start getting longer though, so will look forward to that  7.4 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I was well and truly stiffed by the DF last evening. Ate a dinner of spag bol, bolussed accurately. Usual evening Levemir. Trace before bed rather surprisingly showed a slight hump after dinner, then a big dip into the red, (which I hadn’t sensed) and then a lift up to 5.8. Which overnight lifted to the level representing the meal I’d eaten. Woke on 12.8. Hello Spag Bol.

This is sort of gastroparesis, but not really. Never happens during the day, and doesn’t often happen at night. 

Anyway, the lesson is I need some kind  of alarm system, so as soon as my Miaomiao arrives such events will become controllable.

Bit breezy today, so be careful folks. I’m going nowhere today, 70mph winds. That’s a normal winter storm on Mull, so I’m used to it. Watch out for flying wheelie bins.


----------



## Amigo

Woke on a 6.4 and more pains than I have joints!


----------



## mikeyB

I should add, the ‘like’ comment for your post wasn’t for the aches and pains (I know what you mean) but for your cheerful exclamation mark!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here.
> Eek, @Tickledpinknot, Steroids and Diabetes do not play nicely together!


It’s a challenge I’m accepting. Cancer treatment taking priority at the moment but during the summer I had an extra week off steroids and it was easier to manage my diabetes. But tumour markers raised so, ho hum, back to two weeks treatment and one week off. Guess it’s the effect a ‘normal’ diabetic would have eating 6 bags of skittles and drinking 2l coke every day for 2 weeks then going cold turkey for a week.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Up at a more reasonable hour today  6.5 for me after a 9.0 last night due to a self-pitying Winter-blues-induced Lindt Lindor Cappucino gorge-fest


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Disappointing but predictable 15.6 this morning.
Last steroid today so hoping for lower readings soon.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me

Friday at last. Weekend nearly here then a two day week next week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Woke on a 6.4 and more pains than I have joints!


Hi Amigo I liked your post for the 6.4 not for the pain you're suffering. I truly hope you get some relief soon ~ pain is such a bloody pain Take care now.
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning friends
I really really didn't want to post this but it's an 8.6 today I must say tho that I haven't a clue how those two lubbly jubbly mince pies managed to pass my lips last night! Oh shucks!
 
Enjoy your Friday if you can and take care everyone.
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Up at a more reasonable hour today  6.5 for me after a 9.0 last night due to a self-pitying Winter-blues-induced Lindt Lindor Cappucino gorge-fest


Hey Northie don't be too hard on yourself ~ you deserve to treat yourself after your eye op and as long as you enjoyed the Lindt Lindor then that's all that matters
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.


So close to that HS again Bloden but never mind, there's always tomorrow
WL


----------



## eggyg

Another SEVEN!!! for me, I suppose it could be worse, it could have been a 10 from Len! Our eldest grandchild is 12 today, I really don’t know how that happened as I am only 29! So a fun, filled, food fest tonight at a local Italian restaurant. Just 12 of us, and guess who is footing the bill? Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Not much planned for today. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me this chilly day. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

I woke on 7.8, which is a tad high, but at least I know why, but it’s far too boring to relate. Or admit

Anyway, with the weather blowing a hoolie last evening, the Sky signal disappeared for the night. Still, that’s not a great problem in this era of smart tellies, so watched a bit of Netflix and Amazon, and Question Time on BBC iPlayer live. Question Time is interesting - there was a Lib Dem MP on, I suppose for balance. But the Lib Dems are not the third biggest Westminster party. The SNP are. The SNP are the second biggest party in the UK in terms of membership. But the BBC never invite anyone from the SNP on to Question Time unless it comes from Scotland. Strange. A whole political party ignored. Just like the government do. That’ll come back to bite ‘em.

Have a good day everyone, enjoy the lull in the weather. 

Unless you live in Scotland, in which case batten down the hatches again


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning team
> 
> I woke on 7.8, which is a tad high, but at least I know why, but it’s far too boring to relate. Or admit
> 
> Anyway, with the weather blowing a hoolie last evening, the Sky signal disappeared for the night. Still, that’s not a great problem in this era of smart tellies, so watched a bit of Netflix and Amazon, and Question Time on BBC iPlayer live. Question Time is interesting - there was a Lib Dem MP on, I suppose for balance. But the Lib Dems are not the third biggest Westminster party. The SNP are. The SNP are the second biggest party in the UK in terms of membership. But the BBC never invite anyone from the SNP on to Question Time unless it comes from Scotland. Strange. A whole political party ignored. Just like the government do. That’ll come back to bite ‘em.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, enjoy the lull in the weather.
> 
> Unless you live in Scotland, in which case batten down the hatches again



Well the SNP are demanding to be involved in the May v Corbyn Brexit televised dance-off Mike.

Then we’ll need to invite the Lib Dems, the Greens, UKIP etc. etc...yawn!


----------



## Madeline

I have a dozy question

If I test in the morning, do I test lying down, sitting up, can I get up first, what do I do about washing my hands first? 

I have SO many questions. I’ll try to not send you all crazy.


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits.

Good morning folks. I hope you have a lovely day. 

It’s 5.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today  

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Bloden

wirralass said:


> So close to that HS again Bloden but never mind, there's always tomorrow
> WL


You’re right, WL! It’s now tomorrow and I have achieved the elusive 5.2. Do you have a BG crystal ball?

Morning all. Up early for a trip to Bristol to see family and deliver Xmas presents...I would’ve taken the train, but it has magically been turned into a bus that takes nearly twice as long to get there - at the same extortionate price, of course. Clogged roads, here I come.


----------



## Rachel64

Good morning all . 6.2 yesterday and 5.9 today.  Hope you all have a super weekend.  Busy in this household moving daughter into her new home (happy and sad day!) x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a bit close to the edge with a 4.4

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> You’re right, WL! It’s now tomorrow and I have achieved the elusive 5.2. Do you have a BG crystal ball?
> 
> Morning all. Up early for a trip to Bristol to see family and deliver Xmas presents...I would’ve taken the train, but it has magically been turned into a bus that takes nearly twice as long to get there - at the same extortionate price, of course. Clogged roads, here I come.


Congratulations on the House Special!  Hope your journey goes smoothly


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> I have a dozy question
> 
> If I test in the morning, do I test lying down, sitting up, can I get up first, what do I do about washing my hands first?
> 
> I have SO many questions. I’ll try to not send you all crazy.


Ideally, you should test as soon as you can on waking (OK to sit up first! ) The reason for this is that as soon as you are up and about your liver starts releasing extra glucose into your bloodstream to give you a 'boost' for the day to come (also known as 'Dawn Phenomenon', and not particularly welcome when you have a recalcitrant pancreas! ). Thus, if you test after doing your ablutions and making your cuppa, then the levels will most likely have risen and won't be entirely reflective of how they have been overnight in comparison to your bedtime reading. I have actually seen this happen using a Libre sensor, which show my levels start rising by 1-2 mmol/l as soon as I raise my head from the pillow!  

Don't be afraid to ask questions, we love 'em!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 for me. Yet more rain here!


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> You’re right, WL! It’s now tomorrow and I have achieved the elusive 5.2. Do you have a BG crystal ball?
> 
> Morning all. Up early for a trip to Bristol to see family and deliver Xmas presents...I would’ve taken the train, but it has magically been turned into a bus that takes nearly twice as long to get there - at the same extortionate price, of course. Clogged roads, here I come.


Congratulations on HS bloden. Enjoy your day


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 

13.7 for me, but nothing to eat since 1730 last night.weight down a 1lb today so not so good.
 Good news(???) is there seems to be a decision that insulin is the route to be going, so just waiting to get more information.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.8 for me today. Wet and miserable day out there so I think it's gonna be a movie day today. But the question is do I watch Star Trek, Indiana Jones or Christmas movies?


----------



## eggyg

Happy Advent everyone! Can’t believe it’s December already, you may now mention Christmas and if you must, put up your tree. Mine will go up on about the 12th, quite early enough for a real one. Anyways, back to the matter in hand, a 6.9 this wet and wild morning. Happy with that after last night’s food frenzy, aranchini followed by gnocchi and garlic bread. Could I have had a more carby meal? Answers on a post card please! Hope your Saturday is not too soggy and remember.......Keeeeeep dancing!


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.8 for me today. Wet and miserable day out there so I think it's gonna be a movie day today. But the question is do I watch Star Trek, Indiana Jones or Christmas movies?


Elf!


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> Elf!


Love that film. It might be a Christmas movie sort of day.


----------



## Madeline

Thank you Northerner! Monitor has just arrived in the post, so I’ll set it up and get going.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke with 7.1, went to bed on 6.1. In the great scheme of things, it’s not worth bothering about.

Should have been going to the Rovers this afternoon, but I’m a bit too achy and wobbly today, and don’t want to be sitting in the cold for two hours, it will just make things worse. Never mind, they’ll manage without my groans and curses

Have a good day everyone, don’t spend too much


----------



## Tickledpinknot

19.1 this morning but no more steroids for a few days.
Hoping for low readings soon.
Have a good Saturday folks xx


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, hope things improve. It’s a sod taking steroids with diabetes. I can fix it with insulin, but if you aren’t on insulin to you’ve just got to wear it. Best of luck.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks, 4.5 this morning . Having a real battle with Doc about BGLs, DSN & consultant would be happy to stabilise at 5 to7/8, Doc wants it up at 15. Whose right or wrong? My body tells me DSN is right and that is what I shall strive for. Apologies for being absent for a few days, hope all are as well as can be expected.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning



Its 6.8 for me today .  My Libre  run out sometime during the night and guess what I forgot to do yesterday, so I’ll slap one on after my shower and activate it straight away, fingers crossed it behaves itself.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks, 4.5 this morning . Having a real battle with Doc about BGLs, DSN & consultant would be happy to stabilise at 5 to7/8, Doc wants it up at 15. Whose right or wrong? My body tells me DSN is right and that is what I shall strive for. Apologies for being absent for a few days, hope all are as well as can be expected.



OMG 15   Where on earth did doc get that idea from. My advise is listen to the Consultant- DSN and your body as you and they are the experts.  Maybe  the Consultant needs to write to your doc about this.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 7.2 for me. Just the wrong side of the tracks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
@KARNAK, 15 is above the point where the kidneys start flushing extra glucose out of the body. It puts a strain on them, and increases the risk of UTIs. Why would anyone want levels up there if they could avoid it?


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks, 4.5 this morning . Having a real battle with Doc about BGLs, DSN & consultant would be happy to stabilise at 5 to7/8, Doc wants it up at 15. Whose right or wrong? My body tells me DSN is right and that is what I shall strive for. Apologies for being absent for a few days, hope all are as well as can be expected.


I agree with @Ljc, Ted - 15 is absolutely ridiculous, he must be thinking of a completely different condition! Stick wit the DSN/Consultant  5 to 7/8 would be ideal


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

mikeyB said:


> Aye, hope things improve. It’s a sod taking steroids with diabetes. I can fix it with insulin, but if you aren’t on insulin to you’ve just got to wear it. Best of luck.


Thanks Mike, insulin is more flexible and, who knows, I may get a treatment change for chemo without steroids! I can dream


----------



## Tickledpinknot

A respectable (for me) 11.1 this morning.
Happy Sunday x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.

The howling gales and driving rain have subsided, leaving just wet n windy weather...


----------



## Carolg

13.6 for me this morning. Good morning everyone


----------



## Madeline

6.3 for me. Not sure how accurate as I forgot to bring up a wipe to clean my finger.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on this drizzly misty day. Another day stuck in, hoping for a walk tomorrow supposed to be dry! Getting stir crazy, might venture out for half an hour at least the wind has dropped. Have a special Sunday everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.0 at 0700, tried some of Lidl`s low GI bread last night, bad move. Tested 1 hour later 15.7  rest of bread is on its way to the tip. Thanks for your comments on yesterdays post will do as you advise although I knew what was correct, back down to 6.5 now .

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Rachel64

Hello all - 6.1 for me. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## Wirrallass

I went to bed on a 7.6 after taking 2 Co-Codamol tablets and woke to a 10.3Arrrggggghhhhh!!!
I'm not winning at this game lately With numbers like this I could possibly have taken myself out of remission and put myself back into pre or diabetic again
Have a good week friends ~ hope y'all have the numbers you're striving for

WL


----------



## Madeline

It’s a 6 for me. S’too early.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 10464
> I went to bed on a 7.6 after taking 2 Co-Codamol tablets and woke to a 10.3Arrrggggghhhhh!!!
> I'm not winning at this game lately With numbers like this I could possibly have taken myself out of remission and put myself back into pre or diabetic again
> Have a good week friends ~ hope y'all have the numbers you're striving for
> 
> WL


{{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 despite an unexpected 11.2 before bed. Double checked post cat 4.6

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I hope you have a good day 
An on the finger 7.4


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A rotund little 4.0 here.

Lots to do today but I’ll try my best to squeeze in a swim.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, that red wine effect again!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.5 this morning which is very satisfying after going to bed on a 9.5! Might have had something to do with the Crunchie I had after my tea. Have a happy Monday, it’s going to be sunny all day up here thank goodness,  I am so over this wind and rain.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  No, I haven't just got up, I've been up for a while - had to go for blood tests earlier. I haven't needed fasting tests for at least 5 years, and I'd forgotten what utter torture it is not to be able to have me 3 mugs of strong tea in the morning before I'm ready to function, more or less, as a human being  I was 7.3 on waking, can't escape these 6s and 7s lately  Possible due to the fact I am now on a stronger asthma medication, plus steroid drops for my eyeballs after last week's hole-punching  Feeling quite run down generally, maybe it's due to the hideously gloomy weather and insifferably short days - at least the days will start getting longer again in a few weeks!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Northie, even though the doses of steroids are low, if they didn’t work you wouldn’t be given them. And if they work, they’ll affect BG. Folk are always a bit surprised by that, for some reason.

And the days are shorter in Harrogate than in Southampton (try living in the North of Scotland) so your body hasn’t yet adjusted. That has a distinct effect, even though you don’t notice it. 

So don’t worry, it’ll come right. It always does


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I had a bit of a lie in this morning. The joy of being retired is allowing yourself to sleep as long as you need to, that’s my excuse

Anyway, I woke on 7.9, but that’s curries for you. Very tricky bolussing, curries. Again, that’s my excuse.

Just think, if we didn’t have immigration, we wouldn’t have made Chicken Tikka Masala the most popular dish in the UK.

Just a thought.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 on a very cloudy but warmish day, 17.0 C outside . Not much happening today so may take the Dyson for a wander .

Sorry you're a bit low @Northerner it`s that time of year I think .

Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  No, I haven't just got up, I've been up for a while - had to go for blood tests earlier. I haven't needed fasting tests for at least 5 years, and I'd forgotten what utter torture it is not to be able to have me 3 mugs of strong tea in the morning before I'm ready to function, more or less, as a human being  I was 7.3 on waking, can't escape these 6s and 7s lately  Possible due to the fact I am now on a stronger asthma medication, plus steroid drops for my eyeballs after last week's hole-punching  Feeling quite run down generally, maybe it's due to the hideously gloomy weather and insifferably short days - at least the days will start getting longer again in a few weeks!


I’m the same, this last week has been awful, it’s rained every single day been dark by 3.30pm and apart from a trip to Aldi I haven’t really been out. It’s a lot brighter today, thank goodness. Roll on the 22nd December!


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.6 on a very cloudy but warmish day, 17.0 C outside . Not much happening today so may take the Dyson for a wander .
> 
> Sorry you're a bit low @Northerner it`s that time of year I think .
> 
> Have a good day all.


My dyson has been for a wander. Got up the energy to do one room, hall and sun room. Unblocked dyson and awarded myself with a coffee


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I’m the same, this last week has been awful, it’s rained every single day been dark by 3.30pm and apart from a trip to Aldi I haven’t really been out. It’s a lot brighter today, thank goodness. Roll on the 22nd December!


Lovely here today


----------



## Madeline

It has been absolutely hammering down here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.   An unaccountable 8.2 today 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me. Freshly libred up and waiting for first scan.

Last day of a short working day today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

5.9

Morning all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Off to exercise class Christmas lunch today. (We are good girls, we do the class as usual first, to work up an appetite)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.

Off to the tip this morning. It’ll prob take three or four trips. I’m a bit peeved to say the least with the estate agent/sellers of my new home - they left a ton of c**p behind AND the kitchen’s stinking, ho hum. Oh well, all the cleaning’ll give me an excuse for a snack...every cloud, eh?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 10 for me today. I'm off to make a Christmas wreath at a local florist this morning. Hopefully it will come out looking ok.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Finally, steroid effect is wearing off, a very normal 6.8 this morning.
Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## eggyg

Another Len Goodman this cold and frosty morning. I’m nothing if not consistent, just a shame the consistency isn’t a house special! The sun is peeking through and it looks like a fab day and I will be spending it taking things out of cupboards and drawers and putting them in other cupboards and drawers! Yup, the kitchen is almost finished so rearrangement is required. Kind of looking forward to it in a sort of sadomasochistic way! Have a good’un.


----------



## Carolg

Slept 10-10. Up at 6 to loo. Can’t believe it. White frost this morning, so thermal on later


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


Thank you Ljc x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning on what was a frosty start to the day.
6.9 ~ now we're talking Not bad considering a bowl of cornflakes before bed!! Just re-tested and would you believe it ~ it's still 6.9 Immediately tested again on another digit and guess what, it's still 6.9 I'm a happy bunny
Take care folks

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks

Rather late reporting today, been busy sorting stuff out. Dense fog this morning. Still foggy this afternoon, so that's the trip to the village cancelled. Not a day for suicide.

Woke up on 7.8, which is a miracle after a food chasing night. In addition, I’m now finding Humalog is taking up to an hour and a half, or even two hours to reach a peak. It’s getting to be a bugger bolussing, I can’t get out of bed early, bolus for brekkie, then go back to sleep for an hour. It’s not injection sites, and the Levemir works fine. I’m bolussing the right amount, but the Humalog does nothing to stop a peak happening. Yawns, then brings the peak down an hour or two later. A right PIA. I need a change, so I’ll see if the Novo Nordisk rep has been at the doc and probably end up on Fiasp. Oh well, what the hell.

Anyway, sorted out my transport for my EMG studies in the neurophysiology department at Preston. The appointment is 10.15, so I have to be ready for 8.15. It’s a twenty minute journey. I guess the slack is for picking up other waifs and strays on the way. I dont mind, time for a natter. I’ll get up at 6.30 to caffeine up. And no CBD. I haven’t had a reply from Abbott about the sensor. I only sent the email three weeks ago.

Have a good day, everyone. I’m not, so you might as well


----------



## Madeline

2 hours for a 20 minute journey makes me thankful I have to travel alone.


----------



## KARNAK

Very late on parade folks 12.3 at 0700 what`s that all about? Two hours later 9.3, went for my usual walk two miles, didn`t feel quite right stopped and tested 17.9. No breakfast, no pickies just water, DSN phoned me yesterday asked me to reduce background insulin by 3 units which I did, gone back up to original figure now. Its fun trying to keep control , my mates are in awe of how difficult the big D can be but I get a lot of free beer, its cheaper than a wreath . 

Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Off to York today to see some snooker.

Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


----------



## Madeline

6.8, which kind of proves that peeing and drinking all night is very effective at dumping sugar. Succumbed to a chunk of baguette, and have been up half the night peeing, with a peak of 12.2 at 1am-ish

Going back to bed.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


Whoop whoop!

Morning all. 8.0 for me. Oops, my bad.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!



A lovely HS


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. . Hope you have a great day.



I scored 6.6 this morning.  I would have done better without those  walnuts and a bag of Wotsits last night


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


Congratulations!  

Good morning  8.1 for me today, after a 9.3 before bed and another lie-in! I've been so tired lately, and with these higher numbers I think I must be suffering from something  Hard to tell with the asthma because that makes me feel like I have a constant chest infection - perhaps I have!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Good morning  8.1 for me today, after a 9.3 before bed and another lie-in! I've been so tired lately, and with these higher numbers I think I must be suffering from something  Hard to tell with the asthma because that makes me feel like I have a constant chest infection - perhaps I have!


It might be best to get it checked out incase you do have  a chest infection. 
I hoe you feel better soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me this morning. Attempt 2 of decorating at the brewery today. Couldn't do it last week's the builders were there plastering the tap room extension. Hopefully we'll get them done today as it's their open day on saturday!


----------



## eggyg

All the 7s today. 7.7! I didn’t test before bed as I had been naughty and didn’t want to know. Ostrich sand head all come to mind! Going out for a lunch with Mr Eggy, the venue is a surprise, this is to celebrate 43 years of courting/dating/ going out/ meeting, please delete as appropriate. Have a wonderful Wednesday, I will.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> All the 7s today. 7.7! I didn’t test before bed as I had been naughty and didn’t want to know. Ostrich sand head all come to mind! Going out for a lunch with Mr Eggy, the venue is a surprise, this is to celebrate 43 years of courting/dating/ going out/ meeting, please delete as appropriate. Have a wonderful Wednesday, I will.


43 years, and yet you are only 29!  Have a lovely day!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> 43 years, and yet you are only 29!  Have a lovely day!


I know, it’s a miracle!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

A random 11.5 this morning. Beginning to wonder if I slept walked and took steroids overnight
On a positive note, I’m having a bad hair day as it starts to grow again


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 on a rainy but not cold day, still in shorts .



Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


Congratulations on HS Robin .

Ref: @Northerner.


Ljc said:


> It might be best to get it checked out incase you do have  a chest infection.
> I hope you feel better soon.



Good idea @Ljc it seems to be dragging on.

Have good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

I woke on 4.5 this morning. Pretty straight line overnight, no excitement. That’s the way I like it.

Anyway, I can see Longridge Fell this morning, so the fog has gone. It lasted all day yesterday. It’s just raining instead. Must be winter, cos the rain is cold. No reason to go anywhere today, so no need to turn myself into a mobile tent. Not a good look, makes me look like Davros. 

By the way, if Karnak is still wearing shorts, I’ve figured out he must be a postie.

Have a good day, folks


----------



## Wirrallass

I didn't get to sleep til the early hours so I slept in very very late today and awoke to ...wait for it ....an amazing 5.6
That's the lowest number I've achieved for some time now so well pleased with myself....halo! Haha! Now to continue on that track without chancing mince pies for supper that is! Take care folks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS for me today!


Congrats @Robin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> 43 years, and yet you are only 29!  Have a lovely day!


They met in the womb LOL.  Enjoy your surprise, @eggyg. 

Morning all. 4.0 here (after two JBs at 2 am). Some basal adjusting / testing required, methinks.

Hope you feel more perky asap, Northerner.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Managed to almost finish the decorations at the brewery yesterday. Just have to finish the last bits off on Friday when we are there next.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me.

Had a virtually guilt free bacon chicken and avocado salad in Wetherspoons between the sessions at the snooker yesterday. Ronnie finished his match in two hours so time for a leisurely meal and rare pint.

Shopping in York today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> Had a virtually guilt free bacon chicken and avocado salad in Wetherspoons between the sessions at the snooker yesterday


Ha! That’s my usual 'go to' on the 'spoons menu!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks, wonderful news (NOT) yet another night of sleep deprivation
My bg, albeit not a waking one, is 6.5.
Feeling a tad crotchety & grumpy grumpy so I'm keeping out of everyone's way til I'm human again!!
Take care and be good!
WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 10492
> Morning folks, wonderful news (NOT) yet another night of sleep deprivation
> My bg, albeit not a waking one, is 6.5.
> Feeling a tad crotchety & grumpy grumpy so I'm keeping out of everyone's way til I'm human again!!
> Take care and be good!
> WL


O heck  that horrible.  
You can borrow this if you like , it’s nice and gentle 
 

Seriously now.  I hope you can catch up on some sleep later today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.
Woke to 7.1 .
Waited too long to eat brekkie after bolussing , 40 or mins is just @bout right , an hour and a half is not such a good idea lol


----------



## Madeline

Totally forgot so mine is 5.8 about half an hour after getting up, and pre breakfast and meds


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning pals

I woke up with 4.9, and a message from my sensor that it’s leaving me in two days. 

Is it just me? I always used to change my sensors on a Tuesday. It’s gradually worked backwards, so I don’t think they last 14 days, it’s 13 days and about 5/6th. And how come they never run out during the night?

Anyway, today it’s raining, for a change. Never mind, it’s only weather. Apparently there’s a weather warning for wind tomorrow, possible danger to life. I suppose it is if your house is made of straw. Still, if you live in Scotland that’s all your leccie sorted from wind farms. It’s an ill wind...

Have a good day everyone, and if you drive for Eddie Stobart, make sure you’re on the South England run tomorrow


----------



## Amigo

Woke on a 6.3 which is surprising as I have a major lergy attack with upper respiratory infection. Glad the weather has been as bleak as me so I could stay under the duvet!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.8 on another miserable day . Washing all done and dried, time for my walk in a bit. Broadband will be off tomorrow, upgrading to Fibre. .

Hope you feel better soon @Amigo, the Like is for your BGL .

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Woke on a 6.3 which is surprising as I have a major lergy attack with upper respiratory infection. Glad the weather has been as bleak as me so I could stay under the duvet!


Hope you are feeling better very soon @Amigo {{{HUGS}}}

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Madeline

Morning campers, 4.5 for me. Still feel rough and have sore throat from hell. Currently scalding the beast with a mug of tea, then I’m going back to bed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I was 4.8 at 6am. Went to the loo then back to sleep, was in the middle of a complicated dream when the alarm went off, and now I'm 7.7!


----------



## Ljc

Amigo said:


> Woke on a 6.3 which is surprising as I have a major lergy attack with upper respiratory infection. Glad the weather has been as bleak as me so I could stay under the duvet!


I hope you feel better soon @Amigo


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.5 on first waking, remembered I had the day off and 5.8 on second attempt.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Morning campers, 4.5 for me. Still feel rough and have sore throat from hell. Currently scalding the beast with a mug of tea, then I’m going back to bed.


I hope your feel better soon and your throat eases up today. It’s horrible to doubt I’ve often found gargling with salt helps.  I believe you can get  sugar free Strepcils (sp?) too .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Have a good day.



I forgot to test when I woke up, pre bolus number is 7.8, my Libre suggested an extra 4 units correction  which I totally ignored as I think it’s having a funny turn, so when my brain has been  revived  by coffee I’m off into the Libre settings to calm it down.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 here - should’ve had that JB at 5 am.

It’s NOT RAINING at the mo!!!!  I just hope it lasts...off to a Christmas market on the sea front later, so I just hope the wind and rain don’t return as promised. Soggy Santa’s Windy Grotto isn’t going to attract the crowds.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Woke on a 6.3 which is surprising as I have a major lergy attack with upper respiratory infection. Glad the weather has been as bleak as me so I could stay under the duvet!


Hope you feel better today amigo


----------



## Carolg

16.6 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 10.4 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I had a nice straight line overnight in range, but the effort of getting out of bed shoved me up to 9.5. I’m sure this is a seasonal thing, just need to up my evening Levemir a tad.

Weather warning for a bit of a breeze today. Oh, well, I’ll save scooter battery, getting blown down into the village. Need to get prescriptions and HP sauce. 

Need a new sensor in four hours as well. Good job, the old one is starting to itch. 

Well, life could be worse, I could have been on O2.

Have a good day everyone, the weekend starts here


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.9 with clear skies . BT engineer was here at 07:30 to upgrade the broadband to Fibre, all done in a couple of hours . Neurology rang they need more blood so off to Doc`s in a minute .

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Amigo

Have just struggled out of bed after coughing all night like a broken winded horse! My liver obviously got up earlier however and started pushing out glucose to try and get me up so I awoke on a 7.4.

Big, big issue in that I’m scheduled for the cataract op Monday morning and coughing and scalpels are not a great combination. As I need to be op free for at least a month before my cancer treatment starts I now haven’t the time to reschedule. Once it starts I can’t have surgery for a considerable period of time. 

So what to do? Answers on a postcard please


----------



## Madeline

Amigo said:


> Have just struggled out of bed after coughing all night like a broken winded horse! My liver obviously got up earlier however and started pushing out glucose to try and get me up so I awoke on a 7.4.
> 
> Big, big issue in that I’m scheduled for the cataract op Monday morning and coughing and scalpels are not a great combination. As I need to be op free for at least a month before my cancer treatment starts I now haven’t the time to reschedule. Once it starts I can’t have surgery for a considerable period of time.
> 
> So what to do? Answers on a postcard please


What kind of cough is it? If it’s just an irritated one I’d personally take a cough suppressant and keep my fingers crossed. But I don’t know your background, so might be best to confess and ask their opinion.


----------



## Amigo

Madeline said:


> What kind of cough is it? If it’s just an irritated one I’d personally take a cough suppressant and keep my fingers crossed. But I don’t know your background, so might be best to confess and ask their opinion.



Thanks. Yes I’ve consulted them and I’m waiting to see how I am on the morning. It’s a deep, chain cough and I’m on antibiotics. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Madeline

Amigo said:


> Thanks. Yes I’ve consulted them and I’m waiting to see how I am on the morning. It’s a deep, chain cough and I’m on antibiotics. Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for you, lovely


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Thanks. Yes I’ve consulted them and I’m waiting to see how I am on the morning. It’s a deep, chain cough and I’m on antibiotics. Fingers crossed.


Awful dilemma @Amigo  I'll keep everything crossed for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Carolg

Fingers crossed amigo


----------



## Ljc

Fingers crossed for you Amigo. I hope the antibiotics kick in over the weekend so you can have your cataract op.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

6.8 today, how normal is that


----------



## Wirrallass

Tickledpinknot said:


> 6.8 today, how normal is that


Very normal I would say ~ you must be relieved. I'm pleased for you hun.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

After another restless night I awoke at some silly o'clock in the afternoon to a 5.8. I'm content with that.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Thanks. Yes I’ve consulted them and I’m waiting to see how I am on the morning. It’s a deep, chain cough and I’m on antibiotics. Fingers crossed.


I'm truly sorry to hear you're in a bad way Amigo ~ it never rains but it pours eh?I trust the abs kick in sufficiently over the weekend so your op can go ahead. 
Take care and stay strong if you can hun. xx
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> O heck  that horrible.
> You can borrow this if you like , it’s nice and gentle
> View attachment 10493
> 
> Seriously now.  I hope you can catch up on some sleep later today.


Thanks Ljc I'll take you up on your offer of the......

.....coz I've tried everything else to no avail
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

It's almost 03:30am. The gales are getting stronger out there and eerily howling down my chimney! Ugh! I forgot to batten down my potted plants last night so I'm hoping their not too badly damaged. Hope your house and shed roofs haven't blown off and your gardens haven't suffered too much damage. Be careful on the roads folks and watch out for falling branches and/or trees.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Very, very windy last night  (The weather, not me!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks on this blustery morning!
Ooooooopsy a 10.3 I'm saying absolutely nothing!!
Take care and enjoy your weekend.
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Does sound a bit blustery out there, I hope the awnings at the local farmers market stay in one piece, I’m off down there to stock up later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.2 and a precautionary dextrose tab for me.

Wind howling down the valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Off to look at tiles, shower cubicles, under-floor heating, etzzzzzzzz...yawn. Has to be done!

Hope you’re feeling better ASAP, @Amigo.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 14.8 for me. Off to get hair cut


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone on this continuing blustery day. Sorry been missing for the last couple of days but it’s been a case of up, stab, brekkie, shower, dress, out of the house. You now have my undivided attention. A 7.2 today, very similar to the last two mornings. Looks like Mr Eggy’s got the start of a tummy bug, same as eldest granddaughter whom we haven’t been near for a week! Was hoping to get my new hob installed today but it looks like that’ll have to wait as he is still in bed at the moment sipping ginger and lemon “ tea”. Other than that, I will mostly be wearing my scruffs, cooking, cleaning, washing. Quite looking forward to it after two busy days out. Hope your Saturday isn’t all about the wind!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone on this continuing blustery day. Sorry been missing for the last couple of days but it’s been a case of up, stab, brekkie, shower, dress, out of the house. You now have my undivided attention. A 7.2 today, very similar to the last two mornings. Looks like Mr Eggy’s got the start of a tummy bug, same as eldest granddaughter whom we haven’t been near for a week! Was hoping to get my new hob installed today but it looks like that’ll have to wait as he is still in bed at the moment sipping ginger and lemon “ tea”. Other than that, I will mostly be wearing my scruffs, cooking, cleaning, washing. Quite looking forward to it after two busy days out. Hope your Saturday isn’t all about the wind!


Hope you don’t get the “bug” Eggyg. Have a good Saturday


----------



## Amigo

A 6.3 and still feeling tougher than a barn door. 
I don’t think my ribs can take any more coughing!  Oh and the antibiotics are working well as a mega laxative!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning diabetonauts 

I woke up on 7.5, still fiddling evening Levemir. A work in progress.

Bit windy last night, but I got used to that on Mull in winter. You’d better get used to it, this is due to rising sea temperatures. Even with stronger winds on Mull there was very little property damage. West Scotland vernacular architecture is naturally wind resistant. Mind you, the ferries and leccie lines weren’t

Had a busy day yesterday, sorting out downloading Miaomiao, sorting out my Will, (Scottish wills aren’t legal in England), and cruising down into the village to get prescriptions and some vital supplies. No probs with the weather, but just as I was pulling into the scooter store a blast of hailstones started hammering down behind me. Good timing, it’s in my nature.

Have a good day everyone. Don’t put any washing out, it’ll end up in the next county


----------



## Madeline

Oooh Mull, lucky you. 

I’m not bothering, I’m cold turkey until the new meter arrives


----------



## Tickledpinknot

wirralass said:


> Very normal I would say ~ you must be relieved. I'm pleased for you hun.
> WL


Thanks, shame I have chemo again next week, I’ve enjoyed the normality xx


----------



## Stitch147

Evening all. No I haven't just got out of bed! I stayed at the brewery last night as we were helping out at a local Christmas fair manning the brewery stall. But I was a 9.5 this morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Wow Stitch heaven in a van , 7.3 this morning. Late on parade new broadband playing up, all sorted now .


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Stitch147 said:


> Evening all. No I haven't just got out of bed! I stayed at the brewery last night as we were helping out at a local Christmas fair manning the brewery stall. But I was a 9.5 this morning.
> View attachment 10524


Do you get to taste test the products too?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, having treated a 3 am hypo. I only managed about ten minutes gardening yesterday, it was so damp and miserable, surely that can’t have caused a gardening hypo!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a 8.1 for me which had subsided to 7.3 (6.9 on the finger) post cat feeding. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Tickledpinknot said:


> Do you get to taste test the products too?


We volunteer at the brewey and normally get paid in beer and food! We're back there today for a roast dinner as a thank you for yesterday. We also help with brewing occasionally too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Quite respectable 9.0 this morning after a weird spike to 29.2 before dinner yesterday. Only had beans on toast for lunch and 8 days past steroids so don’t know what that was all about. Off to watch son play ice hockey later


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

The rain stayed away long enough yesterday to let us enjoy what will be our new default walk (at our new address): an hour of countryside and beach walking. And a dog-friendly cafe at the end for a cuppa.  

Keep warm folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 on a sunny day . Kids and grandkids have gone to Lapland there and back in a day, they`ll sleep well tonight .

Have good day all.


----------



## Carolg

13.9 for me. Going in right direction


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 13.9 for me. Going in right direction


Excellent Carol! And good, steady progress too, which is what you want, not sudden plunges!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.8 on a sunny day . Kids and grandkids have gone to Lapland there and back in a day, they`ll sleep well tonight .
> 
> Have good day all.


That's a heck of a day trip!  Hope they enjoy it!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

Lovely sunny day today in Red Rose land.

Horrible night for me, went to bed on a JB corrected 3.4 and a biccie. Woke up on 12.2 and rising. Libre tells me I was in the red zone most of the night (no, I wasn’t sleeping on the sensor). And it kept rising, though I’ve reined things in with the morning Levemir and a slug of Humalog. I know I’ve taken all insulins as per, so a bit of a mystery. Woke up trembling from the neck downwards too. 

So, fuelled with a strong Americano, CBD oil, insulin,and enough vaped nicotine to kill a frog, I’m almost back to normal. 

I wish the Diabetes Fairy hibernated.

Apologies for the Oxford comma in this post, for any grammar nerds.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Excellent Carol! And good, steady progress too, which is what you want, not sudden plunges!


You are right thanks  Alan. Not too stressed about change and also no more stress of it’s going to happen, no we will try other meds, feeling a failure etc etc. Baby steps and weight gone up a wee bit, but have had a good couple of meals. Jb,s all round house and hypo treatment in car, so all sorted


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning peeps
> 
> Lovely sunny day today in Red Rose land.
> 
> Horrible night for me, went to bed on a JB corrected 3.4 and a biccie. Woke up on 12.2 and rising. Libre tells me I was in the red zone most of the night (no, I wasn’t sleeping on the sensor). And it kept rising, though I’ve reined things in with the morning Levemir and a slug of Humalog. I know I’ve taken all insulins as per, so a bit of a mystery. Woke up trembling from the neck downwards too.
> 
> So, fuelled with a strong Americano, CBD oil, insulin,and enough vaped nicotine to kill a frog, I’m almost back to normal.
> 
> I wish the Diabetes Fairy hibernated.
> 
> Apologies for the Oxford comma in this post, for any grammar nerds.


Glad you are feeling better mikeyb


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Apologies for the Oxford comma in this post, for any grammar nerds


Never apologise for an Oxford Comma, they have their place.
Glad you’re nearly back to normal now.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I hope you all have a good day.
Woke up too close to the knuckle this morning 4.1, graph though showed a huge jump during night  into the elevens   which  might be due to the sneaking suspicion of a one sided sore throat that I’ve also woken up with.

My Christmas presents to myself arrived yesterday, well that’s my excuse lol   A DAB  clock radio CD player , it was £30 off  and some perfume.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

I think I need to get a half unit pen sorted out for my morning levemir. 4 units not enough 5 too much.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.
That sounds a good idea, @khskel, I’ve never regretted mine,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Good morning. 5.5 here.

Busy day ahead - just how I like it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks on this brisk start to the day.
Straight 7.0  I half expected it to be higher but not complaining.
Hope you all have a good week.
Take care
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning peeps. Seems I missed yesterday, don’t know what happened. Anyways, a Len Goodman again, getting a bit sick of these 7s and over, thinking about having a basal review but I am scared! I have a half dose pen should I reduce my evening Levemir by a half do you think? I must admit I don’t test through the night even though last night I was up 4 times and that’s not unusual. Might give the testing a go tonight before I start fiddling about. Have a good day, can’t tell you what it’s like outside as it’s still pitch black. Oh the joys of living north of Watford!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. It's a chilly one today. Just thrown everything in the slow cooker ready to turn on about 10 oclock for a nice beef and ale stew for dinner later.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from frosty fife. 12.3 for me this morning, definitely going in right direction if it goes on like this perhaps single figures in a few days...here’s hoping

Have a good day all


----------



## Wirrallass

Tickledpinknot said:


> Thanks, shame I have chemo again next week, I’ve enjoyed the normality xx


Will be........
  {{{Hugs}}} x
WL.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. It's a chilly one today. Just thrown everything in the slow cooker ready to turn on about 10 oclock for a nice beef and ale stew for dinner later.


I'll be round later...!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

8.7 for me and trying to blank out tomorrow’s chemo and STEROIDS (shouty capitals to reflect the effect on my blood glucose!)
Have a great day folks x


----------



## Carolg

Tickledpinknot said:


> 8.7 for me and trying to blank out tomorrow’s chemo and STEROIDS (shouty capitals to reflect the effect on my blood glucose!)
> Have a great day folks x


Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I'll be round later...!


Be ready about 6pm!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me this very chilly morning. I should be having cataract surgery this morning but have had to cancel due to this bad chest infection


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this very chilly morning. I should be having cataract surgery this morning but have had to cancel due to this bad chest infection


Aye, get yourself sorted properly. That’s more important. The cataract isn’t doing any harm. 

The waiting list for cataracts is very adjustable - cancellations are quite frequent, so if you just tell them you’ll take a cancellation and that could could be sorted soonish.

Take care, I know you will.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Aye, get yourself sorted properly. That’s more important. The cataract isn’t doing any harm.
> 
> The waiting list for cataracts is very adjustable - cancellations are quite frequent, so if you just tell them you’ll take a cancellation and that could could be sorted soonish.
> 
> Take care, I know you will.



Thanks Mike, they are being very amenable but I don’t want the op so close to Christmas just as everything grinds to a halt!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning swarm

I’m back to boring normal. But it isn’t fair. Woke up with 5.1. By the time I got vertical, 5.3 was the report.

Sometimes you just can’t win

Anyway, it’s a lovely bright winters day, chilly and clear. I’m going to be busy. Interviewing a new cleaner this morning. And sometime today, my smartwatch arrives, so I’ll be exercising my 65 year old brain setting up the Miaomiao. Can’t be that hard, if I could make a lifting bridge with Meccano Set 10, this should be a cakewalk. 

Have a good day everyone. In a couple of weeks the days will be getting longer, so you’ll have more daylight hours to dig the car out of the snow.

Course, Eggy will have to find it first. One of the disadvantages of a white car


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.6 , went to bed on 14.7  can`t seem to get the late evening figures right. 


Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this very chilly morning. I should be having cataract surgery this morning but have had to cancel due to this bad chest infection



Hope you feel better soon Amigo.



Tickledpinknot said:


> 8.7 for me and trying to blank out tomorrow’s chemo and STEROIDS (shouty capitals to reflect the effect on my blood glucose!)
> Have a great day folks x



Good luck for tomorrow.
Enjoy your day all .


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this very chilly morning. I should be having cataract surgery this morning but have had to cancel due to this bad chest infection


Hope you are feeling better soon Amigo. Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me this very chilly morning. I should be having cataract surgery this morning but have had to cancel due to this bad chest infection


You did the right thing Amigo. I hope you soon feel better and that your chest infection clears up well in time for Christmas. Take care x
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Oh well, less busy day. Cleaner’s wean  is unwell. Coming tomorrow.

Won’t be around much on Thursday, off to Preston Neorology first thing, and if hospital transport work ideally, it’s grandson’s first nativity play in the afternoon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.7 this morning, but I am not in a good place with either my eating or well being.  I have let myself down in a big way and am really struggling to get back on course.  I won't go to the DN as I know my HBA1C will have gone up and I have let her down.  I have started to get anxiety attacks again which I have not had for years, I suspect these are due to the high blood sugar levels.  Currently feeling like I want to spend all day everyday in bed, however do get up, am managing to carry on with life though, just eating too many carbs for months and lots of sugars over the last month.  I need to snap out of this malaise that I am feeling.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.7 this morning, but I am not in a good place with either my eating or well being.  I have let myself down in a big way and am really struggling to get back on course.  I won't go to the DN as I know my HBA1C will have gone up and I have let her down.  I have started to get anxiety attacks again which I have not had for years, I suspect these are due to the high blood sugar levels.  Currently feeling like I want to spend all day everyday in bed, however do get up, am managing to carry on with life though, just eating too many carbs for months and lots of sugars over the last month.  I need to snap out of this malaise that I am feeling.


OK Lorraine, please stop thinking you have let people down, including yourself {{{HUGS}}}} It's perfectly normal to suffer low periods like this, but you have recognised it, you are doing your best to get through it without totally giving in to it, and hopefully you will begin to get back on course again before too long. When you are feeling down like this it's important not to become overwhelmed by it all, so just take those baby steps - little substitutions, a bit more activity, day by day - small, achievable goals  You know that you have  our full support always, because we know how hard it can be sometimes {{{{more HUGS}}}}


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.7 this morning, but I am not in a good place with either my eating or well being.  I have let myself down in a big way and am really struggling to get back on course.  I won't go to the DN as I know my HBA1C will have gone up and I have let her down.  I have started to get anxiety attacks again which I have not had for years, I suspect these are due to the high blood sugar levels.  Currently feeling like I want to spend all day everyday in bed, however do get up, am managing to carry on with life though, just eating too many carbs for months and lots of sugars over the last month.  I need to snap out of this malaise that I am feeling.


One day at a time, or even less than a day at a time. I agree with northie and even sharing how you are feeling is positive steps. If DN is good, she will not judge you but offer you help and coping strategies. Take care and keep sharing {hugs} Carol


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning swarm
> 
> I’m back to boring normal. But it isn’t fair. Woke up with 5.1. By the time I got vertical, 5.3 was the report.
> 
> Sometimes you just can’t win
> 
> Anyway, it’s a lovely bright winters day, chilly and clear. I’m going to be busy. Interviewing a new cleaner this morning. And sometime today, my smartwatch arrives, so I’ll be exercising my 65 year old brain setting up the Miaomiao. Can’t be that hard, if I could make a lifting bridge with Meccano Set 10, this should be a cakewalk.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. In a couple of weeks the days will be getting longer, so you’ll have more daylight hours to dig the car out of the snow.
> 
> Course, Eggy will have to find it first. One of the disadvantages of a white car


It isn’t very white at the moment, been down ont’ farm and will be back in the next few days so won’t be getting washed this week. This is it back in February when we had the big snowfalls. Luckily the tyres are black so we found it ok!


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.7 this morning, but I am not in a good place with either my eating or well being.  I have let myself down in a big way and am really struggling to get back on course.  I won't go to the DN as I know my HBA1C will have gone up and I have let her down.  I have started to get anxiety attacks again which I have not had for years, I suspect these are due to the high blood sugar levels.  Currently feeling like I want to spend all day everyday in bed, however do get up, am managing to carry on with life though, just eating too many carbs for months and lots of sugars over the last month.  I need to snap out of this malaise that I am feeling.


Lorraine please don’t feel bad about going to your DSN, it might not be as bad as you think, and if it is well so what? Tomorrow is another day, babysteps @Grannylorraine, just take each day or as @Carolg said even part of a day. This cold, wet and windy weather doesn’t help, it’s hard to get out to walk, run, swim. Can you buddy up with someone to encourage you to get out even it’s just a short walk around the block or a trip into town? Buy yourself a new cookbook about low carb cooking,  have you got or seen Tom Kerridge's one?  I love a new cookbook and quite often spurs me on to try different things. I know you are a brilliant baker, he does do cakes and puddings. Please don’t feel,you have let yourself down, we all have bad times and it’s pants at times. Go to your DSN, if she is a good nurse she won’t tell you off but hopefully can suggest other things to help. Take care. Elaine.


----------



## Madeline

My Codefree has arrived so I’ll be back to testing in the morning. Had a bad couple of days, there were mince pies in the house. As in, there _were _mince pies, but there’s no longer any mince pies at all


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine, I am sorry to read you are feeling so down. I hope it lifts soon.


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> My Codefree has arrived so I’ll be back to testing in the morning. Had a bad couple of days, there were mince pies in the house. As in, there _were _mince pies, but there’s no longer any mince pies at all


You have errr .... removed the temptation


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
5.1 with a rather nice flatfish.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @Ljc but without the flatfish. Bedtime whoosh up to 11 which gradually settled down by about 04:00

Keep it steady folks and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today - not really surprising after having a 3.0 hypo last night which refused to come up despite eating EVERYTHING!!!  I knew it would be an over treatment, but when the meter isn't changing you just have to continue


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.3 here.

Managed to “uplift” (it’s a carpet-laying term, apparently) the carpet yesterday before Monday’s big upstairs carpet-fit. I even cut it all up to cart off to the tip today - I love a bit of destruction!

Sending great big (((({HUGS})))) @Grannylorraine.


----------



## Carolg

13.3 this morning, but but misjudged amount I made for tea, and was hungry later. Nurse has increased insulin to 10 units twice daily and pleased with reduction in BG so far and pleased with how I am coping. 
Have a good day all


----------



## Flower

Morning everyone, it's a 5.1 for me.

I hope you're all doing as well as possible . I've been kicked hard by diabetes complications causing me frightening problems and it's been a real battle. 

Ho hum or should that be the more seasonal  Ho Ho, back to plodding on..


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning everyone, it's a 5.1 for me.
> 
> I hope you're all doing as well as possible . I've been kicked hard by diabetes complications causing me frightening problems and it's been a real battle.
> 
> Ho hum or should that be the more seasonal  Ho Ho, back to plodding on..


{{{HUGS}}}} @Flower  Sorry to hear that you are having so much to deal with, I'm hoping for a much better and totally uneventful 2019 for you - except the good things, of course!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all.
Just a quick visit coz I'm getting ready to go for my first physiotherapy session on my back this morning.
5.6 for me today.
WL


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning everyone, it's a 5.1 for me.
> 
> I hope you're all doing as well as possible . I've been kicked hard by diabetes complications causing me frightening problems and it's been a real battle.
> 
> Ho hum or should that be the more seasonal  Ho Ho, back to plodding on..


(((Hugs))) Flower!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Good morning all.
> Just a quick visit coz I'm getting ready to go for my first physiotherapy session on my back this morning.
> 5.6 for me today.
> WL


Hope all goes well {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Tickledpinknot

7.1 this morning and I have my usual dilemma. Inject for a 7.1 or do extra knowing that at 3pm I will get chemo and 8mg IV steroids. 
Think I will do a lower basal and be prepared to hit the Humalog if tea time reading is off the scale.
Have a good day peeps xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.7 this morning, but I am not in a good place with either my eating or well being.  I have let myself down in a big way and am really struggling to get back on course.  I won't go to the DN as I know my HBA1C will have gone up and I have let her down.  I have started to get anxiety attacks again which I have not had for years, I suspect these are due to the high blood sugar levels.  Currently feeling like I want to spend all day everyday in bed, however do get up, am managing to carry on with life though, just eating too many carbs for months and lots of sugars over the last month.  I need to snap out of this malaise that I am feeling.


Sorry you feel like you do, hopefully you will get the help you need and like everyone said you can take small steps to improve your health and well-being. Just think, if you go to the DN now and your Hba is rubbish, you can show a massive improvement when you go next time ... every cloud. Be kind to yourself and can I just say, I find diabetes far more difficult to cope with and manage than cancer. Please don’t underestimate what affect it has on a daily basis but don’t give up on it. Keep on keeping on, for yourself, your family and friends xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a bit late today just cos I forgot! A 7.3 this morning. Low all day yesterday, 4s and 5s but can’t get this morning number down. Anyways good news, I am putting my Christmas tree up today, a bit early for me but have friends coming around on Thursday and want it to look festive, plus last year I ended up with the last tree in the shop and it was a bit rubbish. Bought it on Sunday and it’s been sitting in a bucket outside since, under the bird feeder! They love it so much they have ‘ christened’ it for me! Here’s to a tinselly Tuesday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.
The stew i done yesterday must have been good as there was none left for freezing!


----------



## Northerner

Tickledpinknot said:


> 7.1 this morning and I have my usual dilemma. Inject for a 7.1 or do extra knowing that at 3pm I will get chemo and 8mg IV steroids.
> Think I will do a lower basal and be prepared to hit the Humalog if tea time reading is off the scale.
> Have a good day peeps xx


I hope things go well for you this afternoon {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.7 for me today, thank you all for your lovely comments on my post yesterday.  I am feeling a little bit more positive today, just going to take one day at a time, but your comments all mean a lot to me as you all understand the daily struggles and the impact diabetes has on your life and the need to keep on top of it.


----------



## Madeline

9.2 for me  but I woke up reeeeeeally hungry about 2am and had some yoghurt and blueberries.


----------



## Madeline

Ljc said:


> You have errr .... removed the temptation


Umm totally annihilated the temptation


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.3 been for Eye Screening this morning , nothing bad showed up. 

Thinking of you @Grannylorraine, nobody is judging you especially on this forum. You can only try your best, please take care.

Good luck with chemo @Tickledpinknot.

Hope the physio helps you @wirralass.

Enjoy your day everyone and {{{HUGS}}} to those that need it .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up, or regained consciousness, take your pick, with a rather disreputable 8.9. It doesn’t matter, I know why. 

Anyway, got myself a new cleaner. Cheaper, as it happens, and more attractive for sure. That’s not important, these days- what is important is that she said she had a touch of OCD, you need that in a cleaner

Still playing with my new smartwatch. I’ve currently got a Mickey Mouse display, with his fingers pointing to the numbers. If I touch the screen, he says “Hi, good morning- it’s 9.50 - have a great day”. 

That could get rather wearing.

Still haven’t put Miaomiao on the watch yet, I need to port the App from iPad to iPhone via the computer, then the rest is easy. The computer is still in a cardboard box from the move in the planned man cave. You can’t pair an iPad with an iWatch, which is a glitch that I think my pals at Apple are addressing.

If life were simple, it would be boring. Have a great day everyone

(Imagine that in a Mickey Mouse voice)


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> I woke up, or regained consciousness, take your pick, with a rather disreputable 8.9. It doesn’t matter, I know why.
> 
> Anyway, got myself a new cleaner. Cheaper, as it happens, and more attractive for sure. That’s not important, these days- what is important is that she said she had a touch of OCD, you need that in a cleaner
> 
> Still playing with my new smartwatch. I’ve currently got a Mickey Mouse display, with his fingers pointing to the numbers. If I touch the screen, he says “Hi, good morning- it’s 9.50 - have a great day”.
> 
> That could get rather wearing.
> 
> Still haven’t put Miaomiao on the watch yet, I need to port the App from iPad to iPhone via the computer, then the rest is easy. The computer is still in a cardboard box from the move in the planned man cave. You can’t pair an iPad with an iWatch, which is a glitch that I think my pals at Apple are addressing.
> 
> If life were simple, it would be boring. Have a great day everyone
> 
> (Imagine that in a Mickey Mouse voice)


I said the Hi, good morning bit in Mickey mouse voice in my head!


----------



## mikeyB

I thought that might catch your eye, Stitch. It’s something to stick on your Cristmas pressie list, I know you’re jealous.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me which will do in the midst of a hefty chest infection. I’m waking at the moment waiting for my head to catch up so grateful my bg’s are playing fair. 

@Grannylorraine, you’ll restore your resolve because you want to. This is an evil season in terms of temptation so don’t be too hard on yourself x

Now if I can breathe for long enough, I might get that Christmas tree up. Is it supposed to be a chore?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 4.9 today. That'll do


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a 4.9 today. That'll do


Hope they stay steady  Good luck for today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

7.6 hmmm


----------



## Bloden

Good morning! 4.0 here.

More hot-gunning and scraping skirting boards again today. And Bloden’s got a general anaesthetic and x-rays to see why she’s been limping. The former’ll take my mind off worrying about the the latter.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, tried a half unit reduction last night to keep me out of the red, which seems to have worked. Although nitpicking, i’m a bit higher than I’d like this morning. Campaign for quarter unit pens, anyone?


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Campaign for quarter unit pens, anyone?


‘Just a nibble’ pens.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you festive finger prickers. In the 6s at last, 6.5! Got an unexpected babysitting day today, good old grandma to the rescue, something to do with transporting sheep or something, anyways we have got the Lady Sadie for a few hours, wonder if my Christmas tree will survive a toddling 11 month old?


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Predictable steroid-fuelled 21.4 this morning after a night spent planning a bathroom refit so I can sleep on the toilet and be connected to the tap.
In total awe of how my body copes with cytotoxic drugs and trying to rid itself of sugars.
Going for lunch with friends, making the most of the steroid high and anti-sickness meds lol.
Have a good day all xx
@Bloden hope x-rays are positive x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.6 for me today. 2 more days of being a lady of leisure before I start my festive job at M&S.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.6 for me today. 2 more days of being a lady of leisure before I start my festive job at M&S.


Good luck Stitch.


----------



## Amigo

A non too impressive 7.6!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A non too impressive 7.6!


Feeling any better?  Hopefully, back to normal and better levels soon


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.8, pauses . My right hand decided to swell up in the night, no rhyme or reason can`t use it fingers won`t bend, very painful . Had to get a neighbour to test my levels he is a testing T2 thankfully so its left hand typing only, good fun . 

To anyone with an appointment today good luck, best wishes.

Everyone else have a good day .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning inmates

I went to bed on 6.1 and woke up on 7.1. The trace showed a bit of a lift during the night, so an extra unit of Levemir in the evening methinks.

BetFred are offering evens on a hypo in the night tonight.

Tree decoration this afternoon. Definite PIA, but I suppose it has to be done. I’m more of a New Year celebrant, to be honest. More significant, somehow. Then it’s birthday on the 4th. Back in the day, I would only be completely sober for about 12 hours from Christmas Eve till Epiphany

Anyway, I’m off to Royal Preston Hospital neurology tomorrow morning, for EMG studies. Used to do that to dead frogs in Biology classes. I think CIA Special Ops designed the kit they currently use. 

So, I won’t be around much tomorrow. If I don’t appear on Friday, it means I’m likely in Guantanamo Bay. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Madeline

I’ve managed to put off tree decorating until the eldest lands here on 22nd <smug>

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

A very restless night. 3am excruiating painful cramp at the backs of both my knees ~ then it spread from my bum down to my ankles aarrgggggggghhhhhhh! I was beside myself and all I could do was writhe and sob. I took a Quinine Sulphate tablet to ease the cramps but it took what seemed an eternity to have any effect.

Anyway good afternoon folks ~ 7.6 for me today.
WL


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning inmates
> 
> I went to bed on 6.1 and woke up on 7.1. The trace showed a bit of a lift during the night, so an extra unit of Levemir in the evening methinks.
> 
> BetFred are offering evens on a hypo in the night tonight.
> 
> Tree decoration this afternoon. Definite PIA, but I suppose it has to be done. I’m more of a New Year celebrant, to be honest. More significant, somehow. Then it’s birthday on the 4th. Back in the day, I would only be completely sober for about 12 hours from Christmas Eve till Epiphany
> 
> Anyway, I’m off to Royal Preston Hospital neurology tomorrow morning, for EMG studies. Used to do that to dead frogs in Biology classes. I think CIA Special Ops designed the kit they currently use.
> 
> So, I won’t be around much tomorrow. If I don’t appear on Friday, it means I’m likely in Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.


Hope all goes well tomorrow Mike


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> A very restless night. 3am excruiating painful cramp at the backs of both my knees ~ then it spread from my bum down to my ankles aarrgggggggghhhhhhh! I was beside myself and all I could do was writhe and sob. I took a Quinine Sulphate tablet to ease the cramps but it took what seemed an eternity to have any effect.
> 
> Anyway good afternoon folks ~ 7.6 for me today.
> WL


Sorry ot hear this @wirralass  Hope you have a much more peaceful night tonight


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Good morning inmates
> 
> I went to bed on 6.1 and woke up on 7.1. The trace showed a bit of a lift during the night, so an extra unit of Levemir in the evening methinks.
> 
> BetFred are offering evens on a hypo in the night tonight.
> 
> Tree decoration this afternoon. Definite PIA, but I suppose it has to be done. I’m more of a New Year celebrant, to be honest. More significant, somehow. Then it’s birthday on the 4th. Back in the day, I would only be completely sober for about 12 hours from Christmas Eve till Epiphany
> 
> Anyway, I’m off to Royal Preston Hospital neurology tomorrow morning, for EMG studies. Used to do that to dead frogs in Biology classes. I think CIA Special Ops designed the kit they currently use.
> 
> So, I won’t be around much tomorrow. If I don’t appear on Friday, it means I’m likely in Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.



I hope it all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> A very restless night. 3am excruiating painful cramp at the backs of both my knees ~ then it spread from my bum down to my ankles aarrgggggggghhhhhhh! I was beside myself and all I could do was writhe and sob. I took a Quinine Sulphate tablet to ease the cramps but it took what seemed an eternity to have any effect.
> 
> Anyway good afternoon folks ~ 7.6 for me today.
> WL


That’s horrible @wirralass , I hope you have a painfree night tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry ot hear this @wirralass  Hope you have a much more peaceful night tonight


Thank you Northie. I'm wondering if the cramps were an after effect following my physiotherapy yesterday, who knows?! Both my legs were slightly dodgy afterwards too, felt like they were ready to collapse. Will see how things are the next day or so. It's catch 22 ~ physio to relieve my back pain then another health issue presents itself. Ah well, I'll grin and bear it for now
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> That’s horrible @wirralass , I hope you have a painfree night tonight


Thanks Ljc. I hope so too. I've had night cramps long-time but this episode deffinitly was the worse I've ever experienced. I know @Amigo suffers terribly with cramps so I can both appreciate and empathise with her.
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> A very restless night. 3am excruiating painful cramp at the backs of both my knees ~ then it spread from my bum down to my ankles aarrgggggggghhhhhhh! I was beside myself and all I could do was writhe and sob. I took a Quinine Sulphate tablet to ease the cramps but it took what seemed an eternity to have any effect.
> 
> Anyway good afternoon folks ~ 7.6 for me today.
> WL



It’s horrific WL and I’ve had very few cramp free nights for over 4 years now. I’d never take Quinine Sulphate however and in the States it’s only recommended by the FDA on prescription for malaria. Too many undesirable side effects. It would cause my platelets to crash if I took it.

Magnesium helps a bit plus plenty of water and keeping your legs warm.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> It’s horrific WL and I’ve had very few cramp free nights for over 4 years now. I’d never take Quinine Sulphate however and in the States it’s only recommended by the FDA on prescription for malaria. Too many undesirable side effects. It would cause my platelets to crash if I took it.
> 
> Magnesium helps a bit plus plenty of water and keeping your legs warm.


Thank you Amigo. I recall we discussed Quinine Sulphate some time ago. It was initially prescribed by my former GP several years ago with advice to take one at night and subsequently its been kept on my repeat scripts ever since. Mindful of the side effects, methinks its necessary to consult my GP or Pharmacist now. I've enough health issues without contributing more to my list! I do drink plenty of water throughout the day but I most certainly will give Magnesium a try so thank you for that hun.

I trust you are now feeling the benefit of the Antibiotics. Constant coughing is debilitating and saps our strength so I send my get well wishes that you feel better soon. Take care x
WL


----------



## Carolg

12.6 for me. Och well


mikeyB said:


> Good morning inmates
> 
> I went to bed on 6.1 and woke up on 7.1. The trace showed a bit of a lift during the night, so an extra unit of Levemir in the evening methinks.
> 
> BetFred are offering evens on a hypo in the night tonight.
> 
> Tree decoration this afternoon. Definite PIA, but I suppose it has to be done. I’m more of a New Year celebrant, to be honest. More significant, somehow. Then it’s birthday on the 4th. Back in the day, I would only be completely sober for about 12 hours from Christmas Eve till Epiphany
> 
> Anyway, I’m off to Royal Preston Hospital neurology tomorrow morning, for EMG studies. Used to do that to dead frogs in Biology classes. I think CIA Special Ops designed the kit they currently use.
> 
> So, I won’t be around much tomorrow. If I don’t appear on Friday, it means I’m likely in Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.


good luck tomorrow


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> A very restless night. 3am excruiating painful cramp at the backs of both my knees ~ then it spread from my bum down to my ankles aarrgggggggghhhhhhh! I was beside myself and all I could do was writhe and sob. I took a Quinine Sulphate tablet to ease the cramps but it took what seemed an eternity to have any effect.
> 
> Anyway good afternoon folks ~ 7.6 for me today.
> WL


Sorry to hear this. Hope you are better tonight


----------



## mikeyB

Quite a few folk with MS who get cramps are finding CBD oil helps a lot. It certainly relaxes the spasticity of my muscles if I take a dose of 15%  before I go to sleep. 

To be honest, I haven’t a clue about its effect on platelet counts. The net is alive with discussion on this point, and I don’t see any firm evidence either way. Some folk use CBD oil to _increase_ platelet count. Not convinced by that, either.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Quite a few folk with MS who get cramps are finding CBD oil helps a lot. It certainly relaxes the spasticity of my muscles if I take a dose of 15%  before I go to sleep.
> 
> To be honest, I haven’t a clue about its effect on platelet counts. The net is alive with discussion on this point, and I don’t see any firm evidence either way. Some folk use CBD oil to _increase_ platelet count. Not convinced by that, either.



It’s not just a google discussion for the immunocompromised Mike and there’s certainly firm evidence out there. ‘*Quinine* is reported to be one of the most frequent causes of drug-induced *thrombocytopenia*. It is thought to be able to bind to platelet membranes and then stimulate IgG antibodies.’

As I already have thrombocytopenia and Hypogammaglobulinemia, it would be severely risky for me. 

It could be that people with intact immune systems may be able to tolerate quinine but there’s a lot of advice out there to medics to prescribe it with extreme caution. It has some very unpleasant side effects and is clearly contra indicated for people with many conditions.


----------



## mikeyB

I was talking about CBD oil.

I’m fully cognisant with the problems with Quinine.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I was talking about CBD oil.
> 
> I’m fully cognisant with the problems with Quinine.



Apologies...that wasn’t very clear.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a living on the edge 4.0 for me, although the blood shows a more reasonable 4.5

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me which I suppose is OK given that I was 7.6 before bed


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Steroid fuelled 15.0 for me this morning and back to hospital for Lenograstim injection for my white blood cells.
Feel like a pin cushion but it seems to be working, I’m so much better this year than last 
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Was 3.8 this morning , fortunately for me a desperately needed comfort break  alerted me and sorted it out ,  I suppose the ministry of funny walks whilst dealing with spots before the eyes,   a dangerous combination lol ,  woke my liver up, was 4.2 minutes later so no Coke before brekkie required 

I hope you all h@ve the best possible day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Libre is on its last day. It’s been a good'un.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.5 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A nice, normal 6.5, happy with that. Not happy with the fact I have a gurgling tummy and a feeling of doom. Am I going to get the bug everyone in the family has had except me, or is it just my troublesome bowels? Hoping the latter as supposed to be going out for Christmas lunch with some friends.  I feel ok in my self whereas the others felt really ill, I might be overthinking it! Have a fabulous day. And @Stitch147 enjoy your last day of freedom before you’re swamped by festive goodies and trolly fights!


----------



## Carolg

11.2 for me, still lower than previously. Levels down to 6.2 before and 2 hours after tea then checked at 8 o’clock last night 4.1. Bit worried for overnight so had a bowl of fruit and fibre with blue milk, maybe a tad too much. 

Have a good day all, enjoy last day of freedom @Stitch147, and hope you are ok @eggyg


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 11.2 for me, still lower than previously. Levels down to 6.2 before and 2 hours after tea then checked at 8 o’clock last night 4.1. Bit worried for overnight so had a bowl of fruit and fibre with blue milk, maybe a tad too much.
> 
> Have a good day all, enjoy last day of freedom @Stitch147, and hope you are ok @eggyg


It's a learning process @Carolg  You were right to have the cereal before bed, you will be able to fine-tune things as the days and weeks go by, the good thing is that you are dealing with it all very well - and those levels are much, much better than they were!


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, a nice 6.6 for me


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> 11.2 for me, still lower than previously. Levels down to 6.2 before and 2 hours after tea then checked at 8 o’clock last night 4.1. Bit worried for overnight so had a bowl of fruit and fibre with blue milk, maybe a tad too much.
> 
> Have a good day all, enjoy last day of freedom @Stitch147, and hope you are ok @eggyg



You handled it very well .  Imo in the early stages it’s better to  go to bed on slightly higher levels till we learn how much we usually drop overnight.  I test directly before I go to bed  but it still catche me out at times


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> It's a learning process @Carolg  You were right to have the cereal before bed, you will be able to fine-tune things as the days and weeks go by, the good thing is that you are dealing with it all very well - and those levels are much, much better than they were!


Thanks Alan and Lin
I am quite relaxed about it all.weight going up as well and started a food diary as will see dietitian in January. My morning levels are still better than they were and had the “chocolates” last night which I resisted. Maybe my body was telling me I needed something...where.s my halo?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 on this very blustery day, you can hear the sea roaring and waves are breaking over the sea wall . A bit more tickling on the night time Basel me thinks.  

Good luck with EMG @mikeyB had mine done two weeks ago.

Good luck with new job tomorrow @Stitch147 .

Enjoy your day folks .


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon folks

I woke with 7.1 this morning, before heading off to Preston at 8.20. The appointment was delayed, of course. Got there at 9.10, seen at 10.35. Fortunately, I had the Guardian to read, so I know everything about what ifs, just the same as the last 2 years. 

I’m now covered in little sticking plasters where they stuck needles into my muscles with ever increasing electric jolts to make them twitch. By the time they’d finished, I’d confessed to shooting Archduke Ferdinand and his missus.

Anyway, after an hour of that, I feel like I’ve run a marathon. Now I know how the dead frogs felt in Biology class. There’s no sensory loss at all, you’ll be pleased to hear. Just got to wait for the follow up appointment now. I think that’s in February. I’m going to end up with a headstone reading “It would have been nice to have had a diagnosis”.

Got back too late for grandsons first nativity play, so I’m sulking with an Americano and a vape.

Have a good rest of the day, gang


----------



## Madeline

Great news about the results, sorry you had to miss the grandson’s nativity - would the school let you sneak in another showing, or was it just the one? 

Froggsecution was one of my Biology highlights. That and the rat dissection.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just seen videos on daughter’s vast iPhone X. He’s a right show off.


----------



## Madeline

Awwwww


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> Great news about the results


Not great news. The lack of sensory loss just confirms in the doctors view, together with his findings on all the other tests, that this is not diabetes related. Big deal. I knew that already. What his other findings suggest I have no idea, but they certainly had to wind up the power to get the readings they wanted. Being medically trained, if there is no evidence of MS, then I can only think of one other condition it might be, and that’s MND. The Consultant may have other ideas, of course, but the Prof in Glasgow didn’t, and his last comment to me before we moved south was “I dunno, MND?”. Cheerful bugger, like all neurologists.

That said, they may repeat MS testing because it’s three years since those tests were done, very early in the game, so it’s possible that signs were hiding. It can happen. In fact, the test is easy - plantar reflexes. Toes go upwards, it’s upper motor neurone, so likely MS, downwards, it’s lower motor neurone and likely something else. When my GP tried, he couldn’t elicit any one way or the other, which is a sign of brain death. Usually.


----------



## Madeline

Oh lord, I’m sorry. That’s so shit (can I swear here?) 

((((Manly side hugs))))


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today. Had a night hypo! How does that happen when you don't use basal insulin?  Woke up about 3 hours after going to bed, felt a bit odd, down to 3.0, so 3 jbs and back to sleep 

@mikeyB, I really hope it's not MND


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me

@Northerner the mysteries of BG levels like why do I usually wake up to a 5.something irrespective of what my levels were at bedtime. My pancreas is allegedly totally defunct 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

6.1 for me again


----------



## Robin

Morning all, clickerty click, 6.6 here.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Not great news. The lack of sensory loss just confirms in the doctors view, together with his findings on all the other tests, that this is not diabetes related. Big deal. I knew that already. What his other findings suggest I have no idea, but they certainly had to wind up the power to get the readings they wanted. Being medically trained, if there is no evidence of MS, then I can only think of one other condition it might be, and that’s MND. The Consultant may have other ideas, of course, but the Prof in Glasgow didn’t, and his last comment to me before we moved south was “I dunno, MND?”. Cheerful bugger, like all neurologists.
> 
> That said, they may repeat MS testing because it’s three years since those tests were done, very early in the game, so it’s possible that signs were hiding. It can happen. In fact, the test is easy - plantar reflexes. Toes go upwards, it’s upper motor neurone, so likely MS, downwards, it’s lower motor neurone and likely something else. When my GP tried, he couldn’t elicit any one way or the other, which is a sign of brain death. Usually.


Hope you don’t wait too long to hear the results, and sorry your news wasn’t great. On a positive note, glad you saw your grandson’s nativity play. My granddaughter, now 12 takes part in a dance show every year. I wouldn’t miss it for the world, and from wee tots, to big tots, I love every one of them


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 10.1 for me. Lower again even though I had a slice of fruit cake at knitting club last night.nurse phoning later so I think she will be pleased at single figures before tea time every day.

Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very bleary eyed Eggy. Didn’t go to bed until after 1, and no I wasn’t  partying, it was that bleedin’ geminid shower. Mr Eggy was desperate to photograph them so moi, in my wisdom suggested going to the local coastal town at 10.30 last night! It’s a 40 minute drive! We did see some but it was really, really cold, not sure he got any worthwhile shots. Anyways, I digress, as is my want. A 7.2 this cold and frosty morning, only had my basal at 1am so it hasn’t kicked in yet! Off to docs this morning, hence the early hour, not to see a GP of course, that would only happen if I had bubonic plague, and it would have to be a bad case! So,nurse practitioner it is, it’s only something minor so that’s fine. Then opticians for my annual free eye test, silver linings, and meeting a former colleague for lunch! Phew! Early night tonight methinks! Had a fab Friday.  PS haven’t got the bug, just my dodgy tummy doing it’s usual, a few extra Creon did the trick. I was overthinking it!


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 10.1 for me. Lower again even though I had a slice of fruit cake at knitting club last night.nurse phoning later so I think she will be pleased at single figures before tea time every day.
> 
> Have a good day all


Amazing Carol. Onwards and errr...downwards!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Not great news. The lack of sensory loss just confirms in the doctors view, together with his findings on all the other tests, that this is not diabetes related. Big deal. I knew that already. What his other findings suggest I have no idea, but they certainly had to wind up the power to get the readings they wanted. Being medically trained, if there is no evidence of MS, then I can only think of one other condition it might be, and that’s MND. The Consultant may have other ideas, of course, but the Prof in Glasgow didn’t, and his last comment to me before we moved south was “I dunno, MND?”. Cheerful bugger, like all neurologists.
> 
> That said, they may repeat MS testing because it’s three years since those tests were done, very early in the game, so it’s possible that signs were hiding. It can happen. In fact, the test is easy - plantar reflexes. Toes go upwards, it’s upper motor neurone, so likely MS, downwards, it’s lower motor neurone and likely something else. When my GP tried, he couldn’t elicit any one way or the other, which is a sign of brain death. Usually.


Oh heck! Hope your plantars go the ‘best’ way and you finally get a diagnosis. Trust you to be an enigma!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Amazing Carol. Onwards and errr...downwards!


Thanks eggyg. Good luck today. I,m waiting for new specs, planned to be here for Xmas eve.the mortgage should be here by then lol


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Thanks eggyg. Good luck today. I,m waiting for new specs, planned to be here for Xmas eve.the mortgage should be here by then lol


I know what you mean, I think I might need a new prescription but not getting new frames, am going armed with the last three frames to get  one of them reglazed, although to be fair the lenses cost more than the designer frames! Maybe have to ask Santa for new specs for Christmas, boring!


----------



## Robin

You have to suffer for your (or Mr. Eggy's) art. It was cold, wasn’t it, we were freezing out in the garden looking for them. We saw two or three, one really bright, but then a thin wispy cloud cover started drifting over, and we gave up and went in to thaw out!
Oops, the little box with @eggyg's original post in it didn’t come out! I’m talking about the Geminids, for clarification!


----------



## Northerner

I think meteors are more difficult to get good pictures of than fireworks! First meteor shower I saw was the Perseids about 40 years ago - we went out and lay in a field near Ladybower looking up!  It was in August, so not as chilly, but much later in the night, of course


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.5 for me - last night’s curry’s to blame.

Just a short walk this morning. It turns out Bloden’s got arthritis in her hips, boo hoo, so we’re trying to get her to take it easy, LOL. She doesn’t seem too bothered!

I hope it’s the lesser of two evils @mikeyB.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  3.9 for me, malted milk biscuit time!

Great to see your results @Carolg , hope you're feeling better with them 

Have a good day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today and it's back to work i go!!! For a couple of weeks anyway!


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Morning all  3.9 for me, malted milk biscuit time!
> 
> Great to see your results @Carolg , hope you're feeling better with them
> 
> Have a good day all


Certainly more relaxed @Flower thanks


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me today and it's back to work i go!!! For a couple of weeks anyway!


Hope the day goes well @Stitch147 !


----------



## mikeyB

Morning peeps 

I woke up on 6.9 today, which is nice.

On the subject of monitoring, my new watch has been told I’m in a wheelchair. I thought that might shut it up berating me for a slob. Oh no, I’m not allowed. I get messages every hour telling me it’s time for a roll around for a minute. 

I don’t need to work out anyway. While I sleep, my heart rate is 53. Getting up sticks it up to 90, so that’s working out in my book

Have a good day, folks, last nice day before 2 inches of snow paralyses the North country


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.3 for me today.  Feeling a bit better although have a sore throat and think I have a cold coming.


----------



## mikeyB

Well that’s a move in the right direction Lorraine, well done.

Hope the bug clears quickly, that would  put your numbers up.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Not great news. The lack of sensory loss just confirms in the doctors view, together with his findings on all the other tests, that this is not diabetes related. Big deal. I knew that already. What his other findings suggest I have no idea, but they certainly had to wind up the power to get the readings they wanted. Being medically trained, if there is no evidence of MS, then I can only think of one other condition it might be, and that’s MND. The Consultant may have other ideas, of course, but the Prof in Glasgow didn’t, and his last comment to me before we moved south was “I dunno, MND?”. Cheerful bugger, like all neurologists.
> 
> That said, they may repeat MS testing because it’s three years since those tests were done, very early in the game, so it’s possible that signs were hiding. It can happen. In fact, the test is easy - plantar reflexes. Toes go upwards, it’s upper motor neurone, so likely MS, downwards, it’s lower motor neurone and likely something else. When my GP tried, he couldn’t elicit any one way or the other, which is a sign of brain death. Usually.



Have they eliminated the idea of Parkinson’s Mike? (though it tends to be a diagnosis of eliminations anyway).

I think neurologists are a bit like haematologists, they are far too scientific and clinical to bother with the ‘softer’ qualities of doctoring.

I’m still trying to dodge hospital but the strains of the chest infection and lowered Hb is giving me tachycardia. I think I’ll break out in a round of ‘We wish you a Merry Christmas!’


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.3 for me today.  Feeling a bit better although have a sore throat and think I have a cold coming.


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more chipper  I hope nothing materialises, but if it does, that it is brief


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Have they eliminated the idea of Parkinson’s Mike? (though it tends to be a diagnosis of eliminations anyway).
> 
> I think neurologists are a bit like haematologists, they are far too scientific and clinical to bother with the ‘softer’ qualities of doctoring.
> 
> I’m still trying to dodge hospital but the strains of the chest infection and lowered Hb is giving me tachycardia. I think I’ll break out in a round of ‘We wish you a Merry Christmas!’


I’ve just been out in car with about 15 minutes of Christmas songs on radio, and my not so dulcet tones joining in


----------



## KARNAK

HI folks a little bit late on parade today . Seems like members levels are mostly under control , well done @Carolg slowly reduce them numbers.  A fine 5.4 for me but I did have to increase my night time Basel by 50% , I actually had breakfast this morning first time in 6 months, 2 hours later a rise of 3 units sorry can`t spell mmo/l. 

Hope you all have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A bit high 8.3 for me today, although I was a bit higher 8.9 before bed - I usually drop a bit when I got to bed on the high side, but obviously not that much any more


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A high, for me, 7.8, but I had a very late tea as a friend popped around for 5 minutes, her words, at 5.30 and went home at 7.45! So was 8.3 when I went to bed just 2 hours later so goodness knows  what it was an hour or so later. Did I mention it was fish, chips and mushy peas?  Have a super Saturday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Out to get the supplies in this morning before the weather turns nasty.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Haven’t looked out of window yet. 9.9 for me this morning, so first single figure waking for months. Onward and downward.
Xmas tree going up this weekend so no more bah humbug


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9 for me today. It's our car club Christmas party tonight. Should be a good laugh.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Haven’t looked out of window yet. 9.9 for me this morning, so first single figure waking for months. Onward and downward.
> Xmas tree going up this weekend so no more bah humbug


Yay! A sub-10!  Stay clear of the snow and ice Carol!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a normal 5.9 here surprisingly, having dropped from 8.9 at 10.30pm to 2.6 at 2.30am with only 2.5 units of Levemir on board. (Yes, I did check I hadn’t got it muddled up with my Novorapid, before you ask) Typical, the first night for ages without a Libre, so I had to get out of bed to go and test in the bathroom so as not to wake OH, (with the Libre I'd have done it all from the comfort of my bed).
While I was up testing and treating, I noticed our security lights were on, looked out, and a large handsome fox was insouciantly trotting down the drive.


----------



## Madeline

5.7 wheeeeee!


----------



## Lanny

I haven't posted a waking BS in some time! I keep getting these not quite a cold colds LRTI's, Lower Respiratory Tract Infections! Where I'm poorly, short of breath, not quite wheezing, blocked nose, a bit of coughing & my BS rises for a few days! I'm just starting to recover from yet ANOTHER one. Waking 08:27 BS 8.5. On Tuesday, past, waking BS was in the 16's & reached it's peak in the 17's on Wednesday then, steadily dropped to 12's & 10.3. yesterday!

I keep getting LRTI's every other week it seems: I've lost count! Maybe I should go see my GP to get blood tests done to see if I'm lacking anything? When I needed Iron tablets after testing earlier this year & had them, they made a BIG difference!

Has anybody else kept getting these not quite a cold colds this season! My insulin requirements are all over the place & kept me hopping on my toes! I feel poorly for a few days but, it takes a full week to get my BS back to normal. I'm ok for about a week & then another one comes along! What would I be like without the Flu vaccine?


----------



## Madeline

Are you sure you don’t have a mould allergy?


----------



## Lanny

Madeline said:


> Are you sure you don’t have a mould allergy?



Interesting! It has been a very wet & stormy season! Not VERY cold so, only turned the central heating on at the end of November! The house feels damper than usual! I've been taking allergy tablets everyday, since October because of constant blocked sinuses! I can't take any decongestants because of blood pressure meds. Certirzine is not as effective as a decongestant but, helps to reduce swelling in the sinus passages, as suggested by my GP!

I'll bring it up & will try & see my GP on Monday!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 and dog mess to clear up - great combo that, hypo and dog poo. I’m guessing Bloden’s pain killers don’t agree with her then. Poor dab...back to the vet’s on Monday.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 3.7 and dog mess to clear up - great combo that, hypo and dog poo. I’m guessing Bloden’s pain killers don’t agree with her then. Poor dab...back to the vet’s on Monday.



Oh! I'm so sorry but, that made me laugh!

Hope the rest of the day is easier on you both!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 4.1, which is cutting it a bit fine, but a nice straight line overnight. Americano, Vape, low carb CBD and a biccie should fix that.

Solid grey sky over the Valley today, and it’s cold. No snow predicted, but there’s a warning for freezing rain. I may give the Rovers a miss this afternoon, sitting immobile in the cold for two hours or more maybe isn’t the brightest idea. In fact, it’s reckless.

Freezing rain is interesting, and deadly. The rain falls and freezes instantly on hitting the ground, so drivers think the road is just wet, moments before climbing out of a ditch. Or not.

Have a good day, everyone, and take care


----------



## Madeline

It is freezing here this morning, we’ve got snow/sleet/the freezing rain stuff forecast too. Mouse is all bundled up, I feel so mean that he has to go outside to pee.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.1 this morning, very respectable considering last steroid was only yesterday.
Keep warm folks xx


----------



## Madeline

@Bloden, is that Bloden herself in your profile pic? She’s very beautiful


----------



## Carolg

Really cold here, hint of something in the air and low grey skies. I am in now and won’t be going back out. Stay warm everyone


----------



## Bloden

Madeline said:


> @Bloden, is that Bloden herself in your profile pic? She’s very beautiful


That’s Gwen in my profile pic. Bloden’s in the photo above.


----------



## Madeline

Ooh she’s gorgeous. Lovely doggos you have


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 9.8 this morning , Bolused for brekkie two hours later 14.7 , I give up. Rain has been falling from the sky, hopefully, in copious amounts, in other words its p*ssing down . If members are not very well today my thoughts are with you and please take care. A few hours on the forum will buck me up , I think its going to be a Leonard Cohen night .


----------



## Madeline

Ted 

((((Hugs))))


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks 9.8 this morning , Bolused for brekkie two hours later 14.7 , I give up. Rain has been falling from the sky, hopefully, in copious amounts, in other words its p*ssing down . If members are not very well today my thoughts are with you and please take care. A few hours on the forum will buck me up , I think its going to be a Leonard Cohen night .


I think it’s a Gone with the Wind day. 'After all, tomorrow is another day..'.


----------



## KARNAK

Madeline thankyou.

Robin please don`t mention wind


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Madeline thankyou.
> 
> Robin please don`t mention wind


----------



## KARNAK

Oh Lin you may well laugh but the queue in Lidl`s weren`t impressed .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
 
And great levels.


----------



## Lanny

Whoo Hoo! 06:30 BS 5.2.

Could FEEL myself recovering as the day went on yesterday & behold: the elusive HS! I managed waking BS 5.8, 5.7, 5.6 & 5.3 the week before last & knew it was close before I got poorly again this week!

Off to breakfast now, bouncing like the happy bunny I am!


----------



## Ljc

Went to bed on 5.6 and woke to 6.9 with a fairly even line.  I’ll be saying goodbye to this sensor in a couple of hours, it will besadly missed as it was hardly ever more than 0.5 out when I’ve checked.  Slapped on the new one yesterday and just like the previous one I bled like a stuck pig and was way out for a few days. I know I’m on Aspirin but really .....


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Whoo Hoo! 06:30 BS 5.2.
> 
> Could FEEL myself recovering as the day went on yesterday & behold: the elusive HS! I managed waking BS 5.8, 5.7, 5.6 & 5.3 2 weeks ago & knew it was close before I got poorly again this week!
> 
> Off to breakfast now, bouncing like the happy bunny I am!



You snagged the elusive HS

I’m just about to jab so I’ll be joining you in brekkie in around 40 mins.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> You snagged the elusive HS
> View attachment 10566
> I’m just about to jab so I’ll be joining you in brekkie in around 40 mins.



Thanks, @Ljc!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Whoo Hoo! 06:30 BS 5.2.
> 
> Could FEEL myself recovering as the day went on yesterday & behold: the elusive HS! I managed waking BS 5.8, 5.7, 5.6 & 5.3 the week before last & knew it was close before I got poorly again this week!
> 
> Off to breakfast now, bouncing like the happy bunny I am!


Congratulations!

Good morning  7.8 for me today. A bit wild yesterday and overnight as Storm Deidre swept through - think we escaped the snow though! Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Went to bed on 5.6 and woke to 6.9 with a fairly even line.  I’ll be saying goodbye to this sensor in a couple of hours, it will besadly missed as it was hardly ever more than 0.5 out when I’ve checked.  Slapped on the new one yesterday and just like the previous one I bled like a stuck pig and was way out for a few days. I know I’m on Aspirin but really .....


I hope it functions well, despite the blood


----------



## Madeline

6.6, morning all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me after 5.1 and an oatcake at bedtime.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, was 5.4 at bedtime, so had a biscuit. probably only needed half, but who can just eat half a Biscuit!


----------



## Bloden

Madeline said:


> Ooh she’s gorgeous. Lovely doggos you have


Aw, yeah, they’re fab, esp Bloden. When we take her to the beach she goes and says hello to ev1, even if they’re miles away and don’t have a dog in tow.

Morning folks. 3.8 here.


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me after 5.1 and an oatcake at bedtime.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Nicely judged!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.6  after a day in the teens . Amazon day today ordering Chrissy prezzies, that`ll sort the bank out .

Congrats Lanny on HS .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.6  after a day in the teens . Amazon day today ordering Chrissy prezzies, that`ll sort the bank out .
> 
> Congrats Lanny on HS .
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Thanks @KARNAK! Been trying & hoping for one since I joined the forum this year in March: very elusive!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning pals

I woke on 6.6, which is nice, as I was 2.3 in the middle of the night. JBs to the rescue, that took 4.

Had a lie in as I was watching cricket last night, feeding my addiction. Pleasant morning, but there’s something wrong with the lift. Thought I was going to get stuck, cos it stopped with a jolt halfway up, but holding down the first floor button did the trick. I’ll leave it to one of the other upstairs residents to make the phone calls, they are more experienced. All I was doing was collecting the Observer. There are worse things than being housebound on a Sunday, I suppose. 

Anyway, an afternoon watching darts looks likely while sending Mrs B to the shop for some bits & bobs. All the time waiting for the third thing to go wrong, because they always come in threes.

Have a good day everyone, stay safe


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this fine, sunny day. The British weather eh? Am very upset this morning as one of my “ best” friends texted me the Strictly results this morning even though I told her I wasn't watching until today as was babysitting last night! She is mortified as she forgot  and said she would have killed me if I had done that! We are friends again now, but I will NEVER let her forget it. Anyways, some good news, 5.9 today, pleased but know it’s a fluke because I didn’t get up til 9.45 as didn’t get to bed until 2am and had only had a sandwich for my tea at 8 o’clock last night. Going to sulk now whilst watching my recorded Strictly.


----------



## mikeyB

You’ll sulk after watching it, by all accounts, so no change there then


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening all.
6.4 yesterday
6.5 today.

So sorry to see some folk are suffering and hope you feel better soon.
Take care and stay cuddly warm x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Whoo Hoo! 06:30 BS 5.2.
> 
> Could FEEL myself recovering as the day went on yesterday & behold: the elusive HS! I managed waking BS 5.8, 5.7, 5.6 & 5.3 the week before last & knew it was close before I got poorly again this week!
> 
> Off to breakfast now, bouncing like the happy bunny I am!



Those are excellent numbers @Lanny. Congratulations on your Housey Spesh
Hope you're beginning to feel heaps better now. Take care x
WL


----------



## Lanny

03;36 BS 6.5. I've dialed the insulin back down otherwise I'll be having hypos! But, still a pretty good number! Got my BIG Christmas food groceries to wait for from Tesco today so, will call for appointment with GP tomorrow!

Speaking of which, I'm pretty mad & feel let down by Tesco this year concerning Christmas week deliveries! This year all the slots went already to those with pre paid delivery plans & by the time I, without a pre paid plan, could order my usual 22/12 date on 02/12 they were all booked up: waited up on 01/12 till the clock ticked over to midnight! I suspected that'll be the case too for the later dates too so, booked the latest date I could before Christmas, 17/12. So, BIG shop today today to last me until 27/12 after Christmas! Grrr! I'll have to freeze & defrost my stuffed pork roast! My instincts were right when 03/12 came around & I could book for 23/12 all the slots were gone too! I'll have to buy a pre paid delivery plan next year for Christmas period & cancel it afterwards!

Ooops! Didn't know I was going to rant!

Will hopefully get to see my GP tomorrow: phone queue pile up! Don't want to be ill again in another week!

Went to bed early yesterday so, up very early today & NOT hungry so, to stop my usual 1mmol/hour rise I had half an oatcake & half my insulin dose!

Love the thumbs up smiley face, @wirralass! Thanks!

Not quite sunny on the inside but, getting there! Wishing you all brightness, if not sunshine, on the inside where it counts regardless of the weather on the outside!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning sleepy heads!
I've not tested yet. Where did I leave that darn meter??

WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Wonderful 8.3 for me this morning, can’t quite seem to make ‘normal’ since my chemo schedule was changed to 2 weeks of treatment and 1 week off. I negotiated 2 treatment weeks and 2 weeks off over the summer and managed my diabetes much better. Unfortunately the cancer had a bit of a party too, so hey ho, chemo is my first drug of choice, insulin a close second!
Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> Speaking of which, I'm pretty mad & feel let down by Tesco this year concerning Christmas week deliveries! This year all the slots went already to those with pre paid delivery plans & by the time I, without a pre paid plan, could order my usual 22/12 date on 02/12 they were all booked up: waited up on 01/12 till the clock ticked over to midnight! I suspected that'll be the case too for the later dates too so, booked the latest date I could before Christmas, 17/12. So, BIG shop today today to last me until 27/12 after Christmas! Grrr! I'll have to freeze & defrost my stuffed pork roast! My instincts were right when 03/12 came around & I could book for 23/12 all the slots were gone too! I'll have to buy a pre paid delivery plan next year for Christmas period & cancel it afterwards!
> @wirralass! Thanks!
> 
> Not quite sunny on the inside but, getting there! Wishing you all brightness, if not sunshine, on the inside where it counts regardless of the weather on the outside!



Oh I know the feeling. I’ve never smoked, drank alcohol, or even seen drugs. My sole ‘treat’ is the online shop at Waitrose. They don’t hold slots back, you can book any time. The Christmas slots, which are the only time you can get a turkey etc delivered, went the end of SEPTEMBER!


----------



## Madeline

Oh and a not too shady 6.5 for me. Bowl of Greek yoghurt for me, and fingers crossed I stay in single figures.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today. Considering levemir.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 for me.

Getting the ferry to Spain on Friday, so lots to do this week. Job no.1 is clean inside the car - it’s filthy!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 5.1 a hair's breadth off the elusive HS 

Foot clinic today to assess damage to skin from recent fracture, Christmas crowds, hand in a bandage, foot in a cast = peace and goodwill to all!  

Have a stable bg week all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Doing my last big supermarket shop today, then it’ll be the local co-op for fresh stuff and the butcher's for the goose til after the rush. I had to take OH to the hospital in Banbury a couple of years ago, to return a heart monitor, on Christmas Eve. I couldn’t get to the hospital entrance, I sat in a queue of traffic for half an hour with people waiting for spaces in the Sainsbury’s car park next door. OH got out of the car, walked the final few hundred yards to the hospital, dropped off the monopitor, came back out, and i was still only a few yards further up in the queue, so we managed to pull a U turn and escape back the way we’d come.
Edit, Luckily OH could do the walk,  just read your post @Flower. Good luck!


----------



## Carolg

10.1 this morning. 5.2 before bed last night and slept all night. Have a good day all. My bathroom is calling for a Xmas clean today. 

I negotiated with Santa a few years ago, and he doesn’t care how clean the house is but he likes a wee glass of something warming..... and a bit of shortbread


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Doing my last big supermarket shop today, then it’ll be the local co-op for fresh stuff and the butcher's for the goose til after the rush. I had to take OH to the hospital in Banbury a couple of years ago, to return a heart monitor, on Christmas Eve. I couldn’t get to the hospital entrance, I sat in a queue of traffic for half an hour with people waiting for spaces in the Sainsbury’s car park next door. OH got out of the car, walked the final few hundred yards to the hospital, dropped off the monopitor, came back out, and i was still only a few yards further up in the queue, so we managed to pull a U turn and escape back the way we’d come.
> Edit, Luckily OH could do the walk,  just read your post @Flower. Good luck!


I try not to go out in car on Xmas eve


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> I try not to go out in car on Xmas eve


Believe me, I wouldn’t have gone anywhere near Banbury if we hadn’t had to return this wretched heart monitor so they could download the readings! I normally pull up the drawbridge and that’s it!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. I was at 9.3 when I got up this morning at 3am! Did I mention I'm starting work at 4am this week?! I must be mad. But I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. I was at 9.3 when I got up this morning at 3am! Did I mention I'm starting work at 4am this week?! I must be mad. But I'm enjoying it.


Oh that’s early, even the birds would still be sleeping...enjoy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. This time next week it’ll be Christmas Eve! Exciting! Still in Strictly mode today, it’s a SEVEN, knew yesterday was a fluke. Today is a kitchen day, mince pies to make, I hate them but like to have some in for visitors. Going to have a go at making a Christmas Pudding parfait, think I watch too much Masterchef. Crustless quiche Elaine for our tea, and a cottage pie for tomorrow’s. Need to do all this today as tomorrow my sink and worktop  is coming out so Mr Eggy can fit the new one. Nearly there, thank blooming goodness. I have been very tolerant up to now but getting a bit impatient  with it all. It will be lovely when it’s all finished and he has done an amazing job but I don’t know where anything is and the house is like a workshop! Have a wonderful Christmassy day. I’ve finished my shopping, all wrapped as well.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 5.1 a hair's breadth off the elusive HS
> 
> Foot clinic today to assess damage to skin from recent fracture, Christmas crowds, hand in a bandage, foot in a cast = peace and goodwill to all!
> 
> Have a stable bg week all


I hope you manage to navigate safely and you get some Christmas cheer from the Foot clinic :flower


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Doing my last big supermarket shop today, then it’ll be the local co-op for fresh stuff and the butcher's for the goose til after the rush. I had to take OH to the hospital in Banbury a couple of years ago, to return a heart monitor, on Christmas Eve. I couldn’t get to the hospital entrance, I sat in a queue of traffic for half an hour with people waiting for spaces in the Sainsbury’s car park next door. OH got out of the car, walked the final few hundred yards to the hospital, dropped off the monopitor, came back out, and i was still only a few yards further up in the queue, so we managed to pull a U turn and escape back the way we’d come.
> Edit, Luckily OH could do the walk,  just read your post @Flower. Good luck!


I am picking my goose up on Christmas Eve, going to go about 7 when the butchers opens, then head to Tesco for last minute stuff. Hope to be home for 9 am, I must be mad!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.0 for me.
> 
> Getting the ferry to Spain on Friday, so lots to do this week. Job no.1 is clean inside the car - it’s filthy!


Have a lovely time, life’s too short for cleaning cars but needs must sometimes!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I am picking my goose up on Christmas Eve, going to go about 7 when the butchers opens, then head to Tesco for last minute stuff. Hope to be home for 9 am, I must be mad!


Must remember to get my roast chicken TV dinner out of the freezer the night before...


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all 6.5 for me this morn  . Not happy with my BG lately , its been creeping up regardless of my diet . I have had a very stressful 6 mnths and I'm wondering if anyone knows would this have contributed to my rising BG ? Its easy to blame anything on stress but I really don't know what else could be doing it . I haven't been having much structured exercise as in walking but I have been really busy anyway so I'm at a loss unless it is because of the worry . Help !


----------



## Amigo

A waking 6.4 which is better than the few higher morning ones I’ve had through this lergy episode. Still rough and half way through the second course of antibiotics but seems to be turning the corner.
Just as well, I need to do the Christmas grocery shop and for some reason there’s a seize mentality in the shops for the carb fest.
Naively I thought I could order them in but from reports above, they’d come about Feb!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning, I did get up early, honest .  
These sensors don’t seem to like too much of the red stuff clogging there innards, lots of LOs and 2.somethings when I was absolutely fine. Today it is showing signs of improvement.
Woke to 7.9 on the finger, all my own fault too.


----------



## Northerner

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me this morn  . Not happy with my BG lately , its been creeping up regardless of my diet . I have had a very stressful 6 mnths and I'm wondering if anyone knows would this have contributed to my rising BG ? Its easy to blame anything on stress but I really don't know what else could be doing it . I haven't been having much structured exercise as in walking but I have been really busy anyway so I'm at a loss unless it is because of the worry . Help !


Hi @mumpat888, you have put your finger on the most likely causes for the upwards creep of your levels. Stress hormones cause the liver to release more than its usual trickle of glucose in a misguided attempt to give you extra fuel for energy (the old 'fight or flight' reaction), and reduced physical activity will make your body's cells less sensitive to insulin so it's that much harder for them to use up the glucose in your blood. If you can manage to fit in a half-hour daily walk, particularly after a meal, this should help, and it might also help with the stress a bit as you get some 'feel good' hormones from periods of sustained exercise. Take some time each day for yourself, and try and relax a little  I hope that whatever is causing the stress resolves itself soon


----------



## Amigo

mumpat888 said:


> Morning all 6.5 for me this morn  . Not happy with my BG lately , its been creeping up regardless of my diet . I have had a very stressful 6 mnths and I'm wondering if anyone knows would this have contributed to my rising BG ? Its easy to blame anything on stress but I really don't know what else could be doing it . I haven't been having much structured exercise as in walking but I have been really busy anyway so I'm at a loss unless it is because of the worry . Help !



Stress gets my levels up every time mumpat!


----------



## mumpat888

Northerner said:


> Hi @mumpat888, you have put your finger on the most likely causes for the upwards creep of your levels. Stress hormones cause the liver to release more than its usual trickle of glucose in a misguided attempt to give you extra fuel for energy (the old 'fight or flight' reaction), and reduced physical activity will make your body's cells less sensitive to insulin so it's that much harder for them to use up the glucose in your blood. If you can manage to fit in a half-hour daily walk, particularly after a meal, this should help, and it might also help with the stress a bit as you get some 'feel good' hormones from periods of sustained exercise. Take some time each day for yourself, and try and relax a little  I hope that whatever is causing the stress resolves itself soon


Thanks for that Northie that's a great help , I will try to exercise more and worry less from now on . Sometimes I wish there was a little switch in the brain whereby you could , by choice , just think happy thoughts and turn the worry off for a while ! Heyho . Thanks again


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Another slightly high 7.8 for me this morning, but I’m brewing my pre Christmas cold. That’s my excuse.

I don’t have to do any piles of shopping because we’re going to daughter’s for Christmas Day. Doing a Tesco shop online this morning. Delivery slots don’t matter much. Just need a few ingredients for making a chocolate log. And booze for visitors. 

Getting my Christmas haircut this morning. Mrs B is currently getting a colour and cut, I just get a mow while her colour sinks in. 

It’s a lovely morning, bright, sunny and clear, just like me

Have a good day, folks, and don’t worry about Christmas, it’s just a capitalist construct. It’s not a disaster if you forget the cranberry sauce, that’s just an American idea anyway. I’d never heard of it when I was young. It’s not traditional, for sure. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> It’s not a disaster if you forget the cranberry sauce, that’s just an American idea anyway. I’d never heard of it when I was young. It’s not traditional, for sure.


I do love it though!


----------



## Lanny

Just spent the whole morning, with brief pause for lunchtime meds, reading back all the posts on this thread since I first posted here on 13/03/18!

Was feeling nostalgic & wanted to see my progress during this year after learning SO much from all of you on these forums! You lot are SO funny, optimistic, helpful, yet realistic &, above all, supportive! Aw! you're a GREAT bunch!

I learnt SO much this year from these forums: more than I learnt in 17 years of being diabetic! Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks ~ 6.7. Seems my glucose likes being in the 6's lately. Ho hum! Take care.
WL


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> I do love it though!


Lingonberry is sooooo much nicer though.


----------



## mikeyB

Lingonberry is interesting. The leaves contain natural antibiotics, and a concentrate of berries and leaves can prevent recurrent urinary tract infections. The berries aren’t as sweet as cranberries, but at least they are European. Big in Sweden, apparently. Lingonberry Jam is delicious if you want a good tasting hypo treatment. 

Don’t use the concentrate if you have liver disease, or may be pregnant.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Lingonberry is interesting. The leaves contain natural antibiotics, and a concentrate of berries and leaves can prevent recurrent urinary tract infections. The berries aren’t as sweet as cranberries, but at least they are European. Big in Sweden, apparently. Lingonberry Jam is delicious if you want a good tasting hypo treatment.
> 
> Don’t use the concentrate if you have liver disease, or may be pregnant.



Oh interesting. I thoroughly recommend cloudberry too. Amazon and Ikea both stock it.


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, now you’re talking. Cloudberry grows wild in parts of the Pennines, and in the Breadalbane area of the Scottish Highlands, between Argyll and Stirling. Bienn nan Oighreag in that region translates as Hill of The Cloudberries. Delicious.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Ah, now you’re talking. Cloudberry grows wild in parts of the Pennines, and in the Breadalbane area of the Scottish Highlands, between Argyll and Stirling. Bienn nan Oighreag in that region translates as Hill of The Cloudberries. Delicious.


Ooh does it now, I know where I’ll be sending the fam on holiday!


----------



## KARNAK

Good Evening 6.7 on the Richter Scale  but sadly the earth didn`t move for me .

Good luck with footie doc @Flower, sorry its late.


Hi @mumpat888, stress, what a silly word but join the club. I find walking reduces the levels, not always easy for some but well worth the effort, give it a go.

Hope all had a good day .


----------



## Lanny

06:11 BS 6.6. About the same as yesterday. It’s still blowing a gale outside & has been al night! Felt even better yesterday & dialed the insulin back again so, pretty happy with a six!

Slow cooked beef casserole overnight so, that’s what I’ll have for breakfast after some insulin! Woke to the lovely smell of rosemary & beef!

Hope the storm abates a bit if I ca n get an appointment to see the GP later today: don’t want to be blown away!

Feeling brighter inside this morning & wishing you all brightness & sunshine on the inside as well!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.8 on waking and sensor ended with a flourish post cat feeding 5.9 and 5.8 on the fingerstick. I hope the next one's as good.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, another breezy one. Well folks there’s been a Christmas miracle, 6.2! GPs this morning to see a proper doctor not a health care assistant like I got the other day, had asked for nurse at the very least but preferably a nurse practitioner. She took one look at my very black manky big toe nail, pulled a funny face and said she was only a health care assistant and she would make an appointment with a doctor. This was Friday and I’m in this morning, yet when I ring it’s at least two weeks to see an actual GP. Beggars belief sometimes. Let’s see what he has to say about it. Only had it three months!


----------



## Lanny

@eggyg, hope the big toe gets sorted out soon! I once banged one of my toes, left foot toe next to big toe, & it went black, then whole nail came off & I had it in bandages as it was so tender until the nail grew back! VERY ouchy!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 5.6 today. 

Groundhog day for me, my foot appointment was cancelled as I was waiting in the queue for hospital bus in town so they've put me in a clinic today. Repeat as per yesterday .

Hope your toe gets the help and attention it needs @eggyg


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all, another breezy one. Well folks there’s been a Christmas miracle, 6.2! GPs this morning to see a proper doctor not a health care assistant like I got the other day, had asked for nurse at the very least but preferably a nurse practitioner. She took one look at my very black manky big toe nail, pulled a funny face and said she was only a health care assistant and she would make an appointment with a doctor. This was Friday and I’m in this morning, yet when I ring it’s at least two weeks to see an actual GP. Beggars belief sometimes. Let’s see what he has to say about it. Only had it three months!


Good luck with gp.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. It threatens to be very wet here this afternoon. That’s all you lot in the West sending over your cast off rain!
Nooo, @Flower, and you’ll get wet today!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. It threatens to be very wet here this afternoon. That’s all you lot in the West sending over your cast off rain!
> Nooo, @Flower, and you’ll get wet today!



Ah! But, we take the brunt off it for you so, it’s not as bad!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

Nasty out there! Hope it blows itself out sharpish.


----------



## Carolg

13.6 today. Must have been toast last night.nurse didn’t call yesterday, so no changes. Got gp this morning, but don’t feel ready to go back to work, although mood not as low, and BG coming down. Think I would be better out of workplace while changes are happening with insulin.

Have a good day all with appointments etc.


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> 13.6 today. Must have been toast last night.nurse didn’t call yesterday, so no changes. Got gp this morning, but don’t feel ready to go back to work, although mood not as low, and BG coming down. Think I would be better out of workplace while changes are happening with insulin.
> 
> Have a good day all with appointments etc.



That would be correction territory for me! But, it took quite some time to settle down when I first went on insulin too!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  missed me? lol

8.4 for me this morning

Absolutely pouring down here and I've to go out in half an hour, I'll be going to the bus stop with a shelter today that's for sure! haha

Hope everyone is keeping well!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Hey, there Scottish lass, @Kaylz! Nice to hear from you! Get the wellies & raincoat on for the rain!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Hey, there Scottish lass, @Kaylz! Nice to hear from you! Get the wellies & raincoat on for the rain!


Hi Lanny, hope your keeping well! 

I haven't owned a pair of wellies for years! :O lol, and it'll just have to be my waterproof superdry jacket, shame as I bought myself a nice new jacket with my birthday money last month  lol xx


----------



## Madeline

7.1 and the last day tomorrow of getting up early. Bring on the holidays


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Hi Lanny, hope your keeping well!
> 
> I haven't owned a pair of wellies for years! :O lol, and it'll just have to be my waterproof superdry jacket, shame as I bought myself a nice new jacket with my birthday money last month  lol xx



Been under the weather but, getting better & off to see GP later today, fingers crossed I get an appointment!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Been under the weather but, getting better & off to see GP later today, fingers crossed I get an appointment!


oh no, hope you feel better soon! and good luck hun!  xx


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning all, another breezy one. Well folks there’s been a Christmas miracle, 6.2! GPs this morning to see a proper doctor not a health care assistant like I got the other day, had asked for nurse at the very least but preferably a nurse practitioner. She took one look at my very black manky big toe nail, pulled a funny face and said she was only a health care assistant and she would make an appointment with a doctor. This was Friday and I’m in this morning, yet when I ring it’s at least two weeks to see an actual GP. Beggars belief sometimes. Let’s see what he has to say about it. Only had it three months!


Best of luck with Gp,  I hope your toe pulls up it’s little sick’s and starts behaving itself soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Woke to 5.6. 
Looks like this sensor has decided it likes me


----------



## Ljc

@Flower . {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Blimey, 8:41!  Hardly ever sleep this late! Still dark outside, and very wet, it appears  7.4 on rising.

Hope the toe gets some proper attention @eggyg  And my good wishes have not diminished one jot for your foot clinic appointment today, @Flower - I hope it goes ahead this time


----------



## Lanny

Yay! I got an appointment to see GP at 11:10, locum I’ve never heard of but, at least I get seen! My practice is tiraging ALL appointments now & asking people what’s wrong before you get seen if the doctors deem it so!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 4.8 for me today, my pumps doing a fantastic job, no more DP 

Good luck to all with appointments today.


----------



## mumpat888

KARNAK said:


> Good Evening 6.7 on the Richter Scale  but sadly the earth didn`t move for me .
> 
> Good luck with footie doc @Flower, sorry its late.
> 
> 
> Hi @mumpat888, stress, what a silly word but join the club. I find walking reduces the levels, not always easy for some but well worth the effort, give it a go.
> 
> Hope all had a good day .


Morning Karnak I did indeed give it a go . After talking to you all on here I got back to the walking yesterday afternoon and my figure is down to 6.1 from 6.5 yesterday . Thank goodness . Just got to keep it going now .


----------



## mumpat888

Morning all , thanks to all the advice I got from you on here yesterday I started back with the walking and my figure has dropped to 6.1 this morn from 6.5 yesterday . So thank you all , I have to keep it up now


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning friends ~ I didn't want to say good as it's still blowing a gale out there and no sign of it abating
Still in the 6's with a 6.4
Hope everyone's appointments go well today.
Take care folks
WL


----------



## Lanny

The gale has just abated a lot in the last half hour: just in time for me to brave the elements for my GP appointment!

LOVE your adorable pic, @wirralass!


----------



## Madeline

Back up to 8.1. At least it’s still in single figures, I guess.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up with a BG of 7.1, to the sound of wind whistling round the building. Think it must be winter.

Last Tesco delivery before Christmas ordered last night. Coming tomorrow morning, if society doesnt collapse...

I see Corbyn has called for a symbolic vote of no confidence in the Maybot. Gesture politics. We’re in the odd situation of there being no opposition in the UK government, apart from the SNP who are studiously ignored. Never mind, I reckon Maybot is ready to give up Brexit as a bad job. At last.

And Jose Mourinho has been sacked, presumably for guiding Man U out of the group stage of the European cup, winning one of the most difficult groups.  Never satisfied, some folk.

Anyway, I’ve nothing to do, nowhere to go, but that’s me happy.

Have a good day, everyone, watch out for flying rubbish and DPD vans


----------



## Lanny

Just back from GP! On antibiotics now as I still have a bit of an infection! Didn’t realise there’s a slight swelling under my right jaw until she felt me under my chin! So, antibiotics in case things get worse. Just eating lunch, from the chipshop, shush don’t tell anyone! I CAN feell the tenderness under my chin now & had my first antibiotic pill! Back for blood tests tomorrow as it ran so late the treatment room, for tests & things, was closing for lunch. They will call me if I need Iron tablets or anything lacking!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Just back from GP! On antibiotics now as I still have a bit of an infection! Didn’t realise there’s a slight swelling under my right jaw until she felt me under my chin! So, antibiotics in case things get worse. Just eating lunch, from the chipshop, shush don’t tell anyone! I CAN feell the tenderness under my chin now & had my first antibiotic pill! Back for blood tests tomorrow as it ran so late the treatment room, for tests & things, was closing for lunch. They will call me if I need Iron tablets or anything lacking!


I hope the pills do the trick @Lanny, and that you feel much better soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, first time out of the 7s for a while. A bit of a surprise too, as I was 10.4 before bed, although I suspect I still had some active novorapid circulating - thankfully, not too much!


----------



## Lanny

05:09 BS 11.8. Yikes! But, not surprised! It seems I started the antibiotics just in time as I felt my throat getting sore yesterday & my sleep was restless because both sides of my neck under the chin are sore!

Had the first antibiotic pill of the day & dialled the insulin back up for breakfast! Ah, well!

Will get blood tests done at 10am. There’s always a mass pile up of people at 9am, when the treatment room opens, & that’ll give time for queue to die down when I get there!

Wish you all better day than me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.5 for me.

I am really looking in forward to the days getting longer again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Oh *noooooo *@Lanny .  I hope the antibiotics work quickly and your BGs don’t misbehave th3mselves too much.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Went to bed with two gingernuts for a 4.6 , this is what I woke up to 

 

It just ain’t fair


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. I’ve been trying a small snack before bed, maybe a handful of peanuts wasn’t the best idea. ( I’ve got large hands!)


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Went to bed with two gingernuts for a 4.6 , this is what I woke up to
> 
> View attachment 10589
> 
> It just ain’t fair



AND I bet you if you hadn’t had the gingernuts you’d have gone low! We need maths degrees to work out what EXACTLY what we need at times!


----------



## Flower

Morning all  4.4 today. 

It's Wednesday so it must be eye clinic time! Please Sir can I have a day off? 

Going to town after to buy a Yule Log to take to my Mums at the weekend. Will it still be intact by then or more of a mini roll? 

Have a good stable bg day if you can


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all  4.4 today.
> 
> It's Wednesday so it must be eye clinic time! Please Sir can I have a day off?
> 
> Going to town after to buy a Yule Log to take to my Mums at the weekend. Will it still be intact by then or more of a mini roll?
> 
> Have a good stable bg day if you can


Hope all goes well at the clinic, and you manage to get a good, robust log


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 4.5 for me.
> 
> I am really looking in forward to the days getting longer again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I get 33 minutes less daylight in Harrogate as opposed to Southampton, really missing it! (The daylight, not Southampton!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all and it is good coz the gales have abated at last ~ rain and wind together just ain't suits me at all Still chucking down cats & dogs tho.
My meter yielded a 6.5 ~ a tad higher than yesterdays 6.4 I'm happy with this.
Take care folks ~ hope y'all have the numbers you're seeking.
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Morning all  4.4 today.
> 
> It's Wednesday so it must be eye clinic time! Please Sir can I have a day off?
> 
> Going to town after to buy a Yule Log to take to my Mums at the weekend. Will it still be intact by then or more of a mini roll?
> 
> Have a good stable bg day if you can


Haha! I think you should buy two yule logs to be on the safe side Flower 
Wishing you all the best at the eye clinic. x
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 8.9 for me this morning, can’t imagine it was anything to do with the half dozen or so Celebrations I had last night whilst wrapping presents or the slice of Burgen toast I had at 4 o’clock this morning when I couldn’t sleep! I went to bed on a 12.7, did a one and a half unit correction and at 3am I was 6.9, my New Year resolution is to sort out my basal ( and stop eating Celebrations).


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all  4.4 today.
> 
> It's Wednesday so it must be eye clinic time! Please Sir can I have a day off?
> 
> Going to town after to buy a Yule Log to take to my Mums at the weekend. Will it still be intact by then or more of a mini roll?
> 
> Have a good stable bg day if you can


Good luck Flower.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

A predictable 20.1 this morning after chemo yesterday ... no words for it really 
Two positives; that’s my last chemo of 2018 and I do have an extra week off in the new year because I wanted quality family time before the kids go back to school.
Have a good day everyone and @Lanny I hope the antibiotics make you feel better very soon x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here.

Hubby’s got his furniture-making course Xmas lunch today - hopefully he won’t need ‘pouring’ into the car later, hic! 

Hope you don’t drop your log, @Flower.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 8.9 for me this morning, can’t imagine it was anything to do with the half dozen or so Celebrations I had last night whilst wrapping presents or the slice of Burgen toast I had at 4 o’clock this morning when I couldn’t sleep! I went to bed on a 12.7, did a one and a half unit correction and at 3am I was 6.9, my New Year resolution is to sort out my basal ( and stop eating Celebrations).


I had the “chocolates” the night before last, but talked myself out of it. Quite proud of myself, but never talked myself out of the apple crumble and custard last night when out for tea and family meet-up. Wimped out and went to baby changing room to do insulin.

11.4 for me this morning but not too bad after veg lasagna and garlic bread plus pudding


----------



## Madeline

7.1 for me. A tad disappointing as I almost hit the holy grail with a bedtime reading of 5.1. 

Sending good vibes for all those with appointments and/or ailing


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning elves

That Northie has let the DF loose. I’m going to ring the RSPCF.

Went to bed last night smug as a bug with a nice steady 7.1, woke up on 3.2 (bleed 3.6) and in the red zone most of the night. Straight line, mind. Last insulin taken at 9pm. If that isn’t the work of the Diabetes Fairy don’t know what is. 

Good excuse for a couple of chocolate digestives with the Americano, mind. Could get used to this.

Anyway, good day today. Ordered a nice new iPhone XR yesterday, arriving today, so I might change my Avatar to a selfie with all the wrinkles auto smoothed out. I’ll be challenging the facial recognition unlocking with and without reading glasses.

Well, a man’s gotta have some fun. Specially a Blackburn Rovers supporter.

Have a good day everyone, but if you don’t, tomorrow is another day


----------



## Amigo

A self induced 7.6 this morning caused by a bout of amnesia yesterday (I forgot I had diabetes) 

However I’ve had little appetite lately with this rotten cold and chest infection so I was maybe making up for lost time. 
Taking hubbie to dental surgeon later to discuss taking out his very awkward impacted wisdom tooth! Triple ouch!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.4 at 06:30 , 2 Gluco Tabs, 4 JB`s still not above 3 half hour later. Two digestive biscuits and an hour later back up to 7 . 
Parcel arrived yesterday neighbour took it in box damaged, opened it up this morning contents destroyed a present from my grandchildren, wonder which part of FRAGILE the P.O. doesn`t understand .

Hope everyone had a good day yesterday I was A.W.O.L.

Take care all .


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, I was a difficult patient this morning! I THOUGHT I drank plenty of water, 1.5 litre bottle from 5am to 9:45am before waiting for blood tests at 10am. Didn’t get to the front of the queue until 11am & all the water had gone! SO dehydrated that it took 2 nurses, 2 goes with the blood pressure cuff on each arm before getting blood from me! Felt so lightheaded afterwards I was sipping cold water from the cooler & resting in the waiting room before taking a taxi back home! Where did all the water I drank go? But, I count myself lucky that it didn’t have to be from the back of my hand: EXTREMELY ouchy if you’ve ever had to resort that!!!

But, it’s done & I’m now tucking into reheated tesco finest mash potato & a bit of a headache: blood pressure cuff on for so long! Awww! The ultimate comfort food, for me, is rich & creamy mash potato!


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> That Northie has let the DF loose. I’m going to ring the RSPCF.


You’re going to have to explain that one slowly and carefully to me, in as simple terms as possible.


----------



## Flower

The DF -Diabetes Fairy- looks like this
and is solely responsible for all the challenges that we face with diabetes and blood sugar control. She thinks she knows best and occasionally when her actions are getting too out of hand she is sent out by Northerner on a Continuing Professional Development course to see the realities of her dabbling by staying amongst us. This was her sharing a bun and a few choice words from me a few years back.

The RSPCF I presume is the prevention of cruelty to fairies which may be the wrong group to contact - more likely to need the RSCF ! 

Hope that's all perfectly clear now


----------



## Madeline

She looks remarkably like me 

Totally clear, so she’s a bit of a pest fairy then, and I should pray she steers clear of our house at Christmas.


----------



## Northerner

Here you go @Madeline  

https://diabetesfairy.blogspot.com/2015/10/pssst-overhere.html

Goodness! Hadn't realised it was so long ago now!


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> You’re going to have to explain that one slowly and carefully to me, in as simple terms as possible.


She came to stay with me once, she was a blooming nuisance!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Here you go @Madeline
> 
> https://diabetesfairy.blogspot.com/2015/10/pssst-overhere.html
> 
> Goodness! Hadn't realised it was so long ago now!


Just had a read of her stay with me, I really kept her on her toes didn’t I!


----------



## Madeline

Lol that was brilliant, I got lost in the blog and went awol from the Christmas preps


----------



## mikeyB

At least you now know who to blame for those “What the **** is that all about” days when you think you’ve been a good girl.


----------



## Madeline

I’ve a suspicion she’s set up a spycam in the kitchen


----------



## Amigo

I want a Restraining Order to keep her away!


----------



## eggyg

Morning you lazy lot! Where are you? I’m not usually first up but got restless legs and seasonal insomnia so up at 5.30. It was worth it  for a 5.6 though! Have a fab “five sleeps before Christmas” day.


----------



## Lanny

05:18 BS 7.4. Ok after heading off 2 near hypos yesterday despite further dialing back of insulin: antibiotics definitely working! Dialed up the breakfast dose yesterday because of the BS 11.8 & 32 units of Novorapid, up from the previous day of 28. Then back down to 28 units at lunch which led to BS 4.9 after lunch & ate a snack. So, 24 units at dinner which led to BS 4.6 after dinner & another snack just before bed. Hopping on my toes emoji!

I think I’ll have 22 units now for breakfast & see how the rest of the day goes! I told the GP the other day how much insulin I had been using 50 units in total of Levemir split into 14 at midnight & 36 at midday & 36 units of Novorapid when I ate! And she said I was DEFINITELY cooking something bad inside, her words, with THAT amount of insulin: 2.5 times my usual amount! I got used to feeling poorly & lost track of how bad I got because I was reluctant to see the GP earlier! My practice has changed to triaging all appointments before deciding to see anyone & I didn’t think I was THAT bad! I’ve learnt from this & act quicker now when doses are creeping up!

Thanks to @Madeline for bringing up the question about @mikeyB comments about the DF which led to @Northerner posting the link to his blog! Spent the day, in between eating, testing & snacking, to head off hypos, I laughed so much at the antics of this little fiary! 

I have been learning from all the diverse posters on these forums & their various differences about the different types of diabeties anyway but, despite the obvious humour, the blog REALLY showed the daily lifes & challenges of the people she visited! Many thanks to all the people that let this little fiary visit them that gave me a close up glimpse of their daily diabetic journey! You’re all GREAT sports! Clapping hands emoji!

Feeling MUCH better today! VERY bright & almost sunny on the inside! Let it be bright sunshine for all of you on the inside & it can blow more gales outside that won’t affect you on the inside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, might have to start the Christmas shopping today  

Glad you like the blog @Lanny


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me. 

Definitely had a visit from the DF yesterday. Levels all over the place. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.2 today 

What on earth! no hospital appointments today  might go wassailing instead


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 8.5 here. Oh yes, that pesky fairy. She obviously remembered i made her ride a horse once. Daughter and I went down to the Olympia Horse Show yesterday evening and didn’t get back til 1am. So I was 6.0 when we got back, and went to bed after a carefully bolused-for snack. She definitely doubled the carb count in that chocolate biscuit!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

It’s The Big Pack for our trip today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.5 here.
> 
> It’s The Big Pack for our trip today. Wish me luck!


Good luck and safe crossings!


----------



## Flower

Pob lwc  Bloden  Hope Google has got that right!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Morning all. 8.5 here. Oh yes, that pesky fairy. She obviously remembered i made her ride a horse once. Daughter and I went down to the Olympia Horse Show yesterday evening and didn’t get back til 1am. So I was 6.0 when we got back, and went to bed after a carefully bolused-for snack. She definitely doubled the carb count in that chocolate biscuit!


Did you watch the puissance? Some amazingly scopey horses and riders wearing their brave pants!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Woke at 4 am, feeling a bit dodgy. BG 7.6 ! Went back to sleep and now 8.4. Playing telephone tig with nurse, so phoning this morning. 

Btw, northie, has DF got extended family, or has she got “fairy magic dust” so she,s like Santa and all over the place at the same time?


----------



## Carolg

Madeline said:


> You’re going to have to explain that one slowly and carefully to me, in as simple terms as possible.


I remember being totally confused as well


----------



## Tickledpinknot

11.1 this morning after hitting the humalog yesterday. 2 days of steroids and lenograstim injections to go then I can try and get back to normal single figures.
Disappointed the tumour markers are rising again, they must be high as the Oncologist wants to see me on Christmas Eve instead of the new year. Hopefully any treatment change will be kind to my BS.
Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Emma Lowery

Good morning all and an 8.3 for me. Not so bad I suppose I'm just so glad to be home and out of that hospital. 

Going to start being more accountable with my testing and I thought what better way to start than with this thread!


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> Did you watch the puissance? Some amazingly scopey horses and riders wearing their brave pants!


Yes we did! It was a vintage year for it!


----------



## Flower

Emma Lowery said:


> Good morning all and an 8.3 for me. Not so bad I suppose I'm just so glad to be home and out of that hospital.
> 
> Going to start being more accountable with my testing and I thought what better way to start than with this thread!



Good to see you @Emma Lowery and I hope you're starting to feel much better with a reliable insulin supply. 

This thread definitely keeps me in line and focused on the job!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 with a very sore throat , I knew something was wrong yesterday body aching all over, midnight test 18.7. Never mind life goes on, last day for 1st class posting today so make sure all your cards and prezzies have got away in time.

Glad you're feeling better @Lanny .

Have good day all.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.9 with a very sore throat , I knew something was wrong yesterday body aching all over, midnight test 18.7. Never mind life goes on, last day for 1st class posting today so make sure all your cards and prezzies have got away in time.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better @Lanny .
> 
> Have good day all.



Oh no! I hate being ill at Christmas! Indulging is impossible as BS is high anyway! Get well soon & see doctor earlier sooner rather than later if things don’t improve!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke on 8.1, more or less straight line after going to bed on 9.1, the theory being that the other night I went to bed on 7.1 and woke up on 3.2. Oh well. I will now take the course that has often ended in tears. One more unit on the evening Levemir and I’ll have it cracked

Got my new phone. Very flashy, a sort of Blackburn Rovers blue. And the facial recognition works with and without reading glasses. Doesn’t make calls or send messages, of course, the new Sim is knackered. Vodafone are sorting this. I have to say, I ordered the phone 18.15 on Tuesday, arrived 12.15 yesterday, which is nifty.

Anyway, never mind, technology exists only to annoy us while it continues to make us dependent. I’ve spent more than half my life without a mobile phone,  so I’m less bothered about going without for a day. But then I’ve still got a landline to speak to folk (like Vodafone). That’s what a phone is for, isn’t it?

Have a good day, everyone. Dinnae fash, it’s nearly over, ready for miserable January


----------



## Madeline

I’m not entirely sure Day 12 was quite in the spirit of Christmas!

Oh the joy of realising you’d forgotten to open your advent calendar since the 10th. A nice little pile to work through, and I was good and donated half to youngest. 

Frit of that Diabetes Fairy.


----------



## Madeline

Robin said:


> Morning all. 8.5 here. Oh yes, that pesky fairy. She obviously remembered i made her ride a horse once. Daughter and I went down to the Olympia Horse Show yesterday evening and didn’t get back til 1am. So I was 6.0 when we got back, and went to bed after a carefully bolused-for snack. She definitely doubled the carb count in that chocolate biscuit!


I’m so jealous! I love Olympia at Christmas and miss my boys like mad. I hope you had a wonderful time, lovely.

7.2 for me this morning. I’m happy, my slice of rye with peanut butter only took me up to 8.1. I can live with that increase.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Pob lwc  Bloden  Hope Google has got that right!


Spot on!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks ~ late posting today.
Awoke very late this morning and then I forgot to test ~ gee what am I like 
Haven't read any posts yet but will catch up on them later on.
Take care and enjoy your evening.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Woke at 4 am, feeling a bit dodgy. BG 7.6 ! Went back to sleep and now 8.4. Playing telephone tig with nurse, so phoning this morning.
> 
> Btw, northie, has DF got extended family, or has she got “fairy magic dust” so she,s like Santa and all over the place at the same time?


I'm afraid she is apparently able to project her astral self anywhere in the ether, simultaneously if need be!  Either that, or the poor soul just gets the blame for everything!


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t try and defend her, Northie. We can’t blame everything on Brexit.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today. Two appointments today - one t change the dressings on my wounded shins, and another one at the Eye Hospital - wish me luck!


----------



## Lanny

Good luck, @Northerner!  Fingers crossed emoji!

Got up around 2:30am & couldn’t get back to sleep! Slowed cooked lamb casserole, left to cook overnight, was just about cooked so, had some! Forgot to test before but, after 90 mins. was BS 10.5. Ok ish & just a little high!

Had dialled back midnight & midday Levemir by 2 units each yesterday & after breakfast was BS 9.0. But, 90 mins after lunch was 11.5 & after 4 hours had risen to over 15. So, had another 2 units of Levemir. So stuck with the 12 units of Levmir at midnight, just past, & stick with the 36 units at midday! Novorapid doses were at 22 units yesterday & * I had 22 units for the casserole. I think I will stick with that today, depending on testing.

Finally had some energy to do my physio exercises which I kept putting off, TBH, I can’t remember for how long since I lacked the energy to do them! Crumbs! Hadn’t realised how much I got used to feeling so off that I now realise when I’m feeling better! Physio eercises hurt a LOT but, it was a good hurt & now I’m lying in bed completely ache free making me realise I’d gotten used to the increasing ache in my arm when I hadn’t done the exercises! 

Feeling very relaxed now & might even go back to sleep! 

Wishing you all bright sunshine on the inside!

Edited to add:-*


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all you Friday finger prickers/ Freestylers. A 7.9 this morning! Oops! Cottage pie for tea + malt loaf before bed = high BGs. They never taught me that equation in O level maths. Going to erect my ironing board very shortly as I have been very remiss in my housewifely duties this past week, maybe something to do with Christmas prep, nurse/ GP/ optician appointments/ babysitting but I don’t seem to have been at home a lot. How I ever managed to go to work as well is beyond me! Have a fantastic “ four sleeps before Christmas” day.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. Two appointments today - one t change the dressings on my wounded shins, and another one at the Eye Hospital - wish me luck!


Good luck.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.4 for me.

Still in the process of waking up. Shower and tea required.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. Two appointments today - one t change the dressings on my wounded shins, and another one at the Eye Hospital - wish me luck!


Good luck


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, another late night, this time collecting daughter off the bus in the next town, after her firms office party. (For some unfathomable  reason, Stagecoach have a two hour gap in buses to our village, just when you’d need them after a night out in Oxford!) Mind you, I can have a nap sometime, she has to go into work this morning!
Good luck today, @Northerner.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.5 here, eek. Last night’s curry obv took a while longer to digest - but it was luuush.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 6.1 today 

Hope all goes well today Northerner


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today. Two appointments today - one t change the dressings on my wounded shins, and another one at the Eye Hospital - wish me luck!


Good luck today with your appointments


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.2 for me this morning. Awake a lot of the night after First “chair sleep” for a while. Hope the next 4 sleeps are better sleeps.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 7.2 for me this morning. Awake a lot of the night after First “chair sleep” for a while. Hope the next 4 sleeps are better sleeps.


This may be the first time I've been able to say 'snap!' to your waking number @Carolg!  Hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## Madeline

A baffling 3.8 for me, checked it twice. Still better than 13.8, so I’m not grumbling. Two hours after breakfast it was 6.6. One day I’ll get the hang of this.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 9.5 this morning. No work now til Monday. Off to London for the annual west country chriChris shindig. The Skimmity hitchers followed by The Wurzels!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, was at 9.5 this morning. No work now til Monday. Off to London for the annual west country chriChris shindig. The Skimmity hitchers followed by The Wurzels!


The Wurzels have to be getting on a bit by now - they were adults when I was only just into my teens, and I'm 60 now!   Enjoy!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 at 07:00, down to 5.4 now . Had my Eye Screening results through all clear, last year background Retinopathy in left eye .

Best of luck for today @Northerner.

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning last minute shoppers

I woke up on 6.2, which is neat and tidy. Took me a while to start moving after a really good day yesterday. Oh well, never mind. Ups and downs.

My ridiculous new phone is now fully operational, talking to my watch, which is annoying me because it won’t accept the Spike app for Miaomiao. So anybody with any experience of switching off the no certification lock on an Apple Watch, let me know. The watch, of course, has far more computing power than the Voyager 2 probe which has now left the solar system and is hurtling into interstellar space. And still sending signals. Amazing what you can do with a bit of Meccano and a ZX81.

Anyway, good luck Northie for the eye appointment, and well done Karnak. That’s the diabetes sorted, just get everything else right in the Whack-a-Mole game of life.

Have a good day, everyone, watch out for the Diabetes Fairy while Northie is out of the house


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> watch out for the Diabetes Fairy while Northie is out of the house



She’s hovering. Somehow I’ve managed to go from 3.8 to 8.2 on one slice of rye and some peanut butter. Exact same breakfast raised me 1 point yesterday. HOW? It’s all so confusing.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 7.2 for me this morning. Awake a lot of the night after First “chair sleep” for a while. Hope the next 4 sleeps are better sleeps.


Whoa Carol, that’s amazing, that’s lower than mine today! But maybe you didn’t have 2 slices of sticky, gooey, delicious, stick in your back teeth fruit malt loaf before bed!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning last minute shoppers
> 
> I woke up on 6.2, which is neat and tidy. Took me a while to start moving after a really good day yesterday. Oh well, never mind. Ups and downs.
> 
> My ridiculous new phone is now fully operational, talking to my watch, which is annoying me because it won’t accept the Spike app for Miaomiao. So anybody with any experience of switching off the no certification lock on an Apple Watch, let me know. The watch, of course, has far more computing power than the Voyager 2 probe which has now left the solar system and is hurtling into interstellar space. And still sending signals. Amazing what you can do with a bit of Meccano and a ZX81.
> 
> Anyway, good luck Northie for the eye appointment, and well done Karnak. That’s the diabetes sorted, just get everything else right in the Whack-a-Mole game of life.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone, watch out for the Diabetes Fairy while Northie is out of the house


That new “ gadget” isn’t controlling any drones in the south of the country is it?


----------



## mikeyB

What’s the south? Is it that bit below Manchester? Don’t think that would be in range


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Whoa Carol, that’s amazing, that’s lower than mine today! But maybe you didn’t have 2 slices of sticky, gooey, delicious, stick in your back teeth fruit malt loaf before bed!


Oh you have me drooling at the thought


----------



## mumpat888

Carolg said:


> Oh you have me drooling at the thought


And me , love malt loaf , haven't had any for ages yum yum


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a lying on my sensor 4.3. A more reasonable 5.7 fingerstick post cat 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today, after (another!) 2.6 night hypo last night and lots of furious jelly baby consumption  What intrigues me is that a) I woke up, knowing that my brain was not functioning correctly - how can a part of your brain be rational enough to 'know' that, overall, it's having problems?  And b) Why am I having night hypos when I don't use basal insulin?  Grrr! 

Ah well, I survived! Also survived the Eye Hospital - still teetering on the edge of the point where I will need injections, but good news is that my right eye is 'dry' with no signs of the macular oedema affecting my left eye  Downside with the right eye is that the pressure is slightly higher than it should be, yet left eye is fine!  

It took forever to recover from the drops last evening, took about 7-8 hours before I could focus properly, they must have been industrial strength! 

My advice is to get your Christmas shopping done today whilst it is quiet, as it will probably be quite busy on Monday...


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.8 for me today, after (another!) 2.6 night hypo last night and lots of furious jelly baby consumption  What intrigues me is that a) I woke up, knowing that my brain was not functioning correctly - how can a part of your brain be rational enough to 'know' that, overall, it's having problems?  And b) Why am I having night hypos when I don't use basal insulin?  Grrr!
> 
> Ah well, I survived! Also survived the Eye Hospital - still teetering on the edge of the point where I will need injections, but good news is that my right eye is 'dry' with no signs of the macular oedema affecting my left eye  Downside with the right eye is that the pressure is slightly higher than it should be, yet left eye is fine!
> 
> It took forever to recover from the drops last evening, took about 7-8 hours before I could focus properly, they must have been industrial strength!
> 
> My advice is to get your Christmas shopping done today whilst it is quiet, as it will probably be quite busy on Monday...



Hope you are better today northie 
I think it is weird how that brain body connection works when hypo land. I tested before tea last night and suprised to see 3.6.:brain kicked in but fuddled.i sort of wanted to ignore how I was feeling, but knew I couldn’t and felt a bit irritated that I had to try to make my tea as well. Btw, the green jb was my friend. 
It also was a wake up call for my son as he phoned for help as couldn’t get in his house. He had to wait till I could drive


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.
Glad you survived the hospital and the hypo, Northie!


----------



## Carolg

Oops 13.1 this morning. Nothing to do with fall from grace last night and chocolate. Nor the temper when I saw that my Xmas wreath on front door had been stolen.i wish them a merry Xmas


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks   . Not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everybody. 
Woke up to 6.2 with a slanted up arrow.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Oops 13.1 this morning. Nothing to do with fall from grace last night and chocolate. Nor the temper when I saw that my Xmas wreath on front door had been stolen.i wish them a merry Xmas


Rotten so-and-sos!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Rotten so-and-sos!


Yes, put it on door every year since I been here- six years


----------



## Emma Lowery

10.6 for me this morning. I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle at the moment my insulin requirements are just so high. 

I've always needed quite a bit of insulin I suppose but my ratio was about 2units for every 10g carbs. I've been taking 3 units for 10 and even with that my bloods are still rising. 

Just getting frustrated with it and I dread eating at the moment


----------



## Madeline

Carolg said:


> Oops 13.1 this morning. Nothing to do with fall from grace last night and chocolate. Nor the temper when I saw that my Xmas wreath on front door had been stolen.i wish them a merry Xmas


Horrible little ***********

8.6 for me. No idea why, fish and green vegetables for dinner at 7pm


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me as I try to get into Christmas mood. 

Sorry about the thieving wreath rats @Carolg. Karma will get them!


----------



## Lanny

09:47 BS 7.7. Had a good snooze & a lie in this morning! Yesterday’s readings were all sub 11 so, sruck with 12 units Levemir at midnight & will have 36 units at midday! Will keep the Novorapid at 22 units.

I feel more limber now having done several sets of 5 or 10 of each physio exercise through out the day in berween watching episodes of Dynasties on BBC iPlayer. Will do some this morning & cook breakfast! Will also take out my stuffed chicken from the freezer so, it’s properly defrosted! Despite my big shop on 17/12, I’m starting to run out of food & will roast the chicken on Christmas Eve & eat leftovers on Christmas Day. I’ve mentioned in the past that I eat like pig when I’m ill, unless I have a fever when I don’t eat! Been eating 5 meals a day this week. I actually only ate 4 yesterday! It’s because I’ve not been sleeping well, achey, & it’s been long days for me while awake! Last night was the longest sleep I’ve had in ages!

Glad to hear @Northerner your other eye is dry! The wet kind of macular degeneration is horrible! My Dad statred with the wet kind about 25+ years ago in his 60’s & there would be days when the bleeds covered both his eyes for days before receding. Now, 25 years later in his early 90’s it’s the dry kind & he uses his remaining tunnel vision as most of his peripherals are gone. I’m not sure if macular odema is exactly the same thing but, am I right that the blood vessels burst & bleeds cover the eye?

I take a long time to recover from dilating eye drops too! In fact, all eye drops can be problematic for me as they adversely affect my eyes in unexpected ways. My 2nd. eye consultant for my 2nd. cataract op says it’s the perservatives that adversely affect about 20% of the population. 

No way Jose, am I facing the crowds towards the last days before Christmas: no need to in this day & age of internet shopping! Adrian Mole’s mantic mad dash to get EVERYTHING on Christmas Eve has never appealed to me: Sue Townsend’s The Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 & 3 quarters! CRAZY leaving it THAT late!

@Carolg, those monsters, grrr! Put next year’s up with a note:-  Did you enjoy the one from last year?

Crumbs! I’m very loquacious this morning! Have to get a move on here! Wishing you all bright sunshine on the inside!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke up with a score of 6.2, I think. Who knows?

At the moment, I’m coming to the end of 24 hours without the Libre (sensors should arrive today). Like Northie, I was exploring Santa’s Hypoland last evening before dinner. 3.2 - had the usual three JBs to fix that. A full half hour later, 3.3. Didn’t believe it. Now this isn’t the Libre, remember, it’s the CCG special offer Tee2 reader. Bleed and guess, I think I’ll call it. Anyway, bolussed for the meal, which as it happens needed an extra boost for ice cream. 2 hours after that, and an hour after the evening Levemir, I was told I was 21.2.  Washed my hands, rinsed and dried, 23.8. 

Didn’t believe that, either. Not physically possible, I know my body. 

So if anybody believes this morning’s 6.2 you must be as mad as I am.

After the random number game, the good news is that the days are getting longer, from now on. Even Brexit can’t stop that

Hope Santa brings a decent BG reader. I’ll be down the surgery after all the disruption to have a discussion. I like discussions.

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 on a very warm day even had to turn the heating off . Couple of toes on left foot decided there is to much blood in them so dumped it into my sock , foot clinic on Monday. 

Glad nothing too horrendous Northie , how`s those shins?

Hi @Emma Lowery chin up we are all like it, read @mikeyB,s post.

What can one say @Carolg here`s one nobody can steal, Merry Christmas .



Take care all .


----------



## Carolg

The wreath will go with the 2 pots of hydrangeas that went at Mother’s Day. Someone’s mum would maybe be happy


----------



## mikeyB

CCTV camera for Christmas, Carol? Bet it’s the same perpetrator, the swine


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.8 for me today, after (another!) 2.6 night hypo last night and lots of furious jelly baby consumption  What intrigues me is that a) I woke up, knowing that my brain was not functioning correctly - how can a part of your brain be rational enough to 'know' that, overall, it's having problems?  And b) Why am I having night hypos when I don't use basal insulin?  Grrr!
> 
> Ah well, I survived! Also survived the Eye Hospital - still teetering on the edge of the point where I will need injections, but good news is that my right eye is 'dry' with no signs of the macular oedema affecting my left eye  Downside with the right eye is that the pressure is slightly higher than it should be, yet left eye is fine!
> 
> It took forever to recover from the drops last evening, took about 7-8 hours before I could focus properly, they must have been industrial strength!
> 
> My advice is to get your Christmas shopping done today whilst it is quiet, as it will probably be quite busy on Monday...


In all my years of working in retail, Christmas Eve was generally the quietest day, the majority of shoppers were men funnily enough! One such year, a tipsy young man bought his girlfriend a velvet jacket ( it was the 70s!) and asked me if I would wrap it for him and slip a ring box inside one of the pockets, ahhh! Always wondered if she said yes.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Oops 13.1 this morning. Nothing to do with fall from grace last night and chocolate. Nor the temper when I saw that my Xmas wreath on front door had been stolen.i wish them a merry Xmas


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon chaps. I am very late considering I have been up since 2.30am.  Yes, seasonal insomnia is really hitting me this year, I also have been very busy trying to get my kitchen Christmas ready, the renovation is almost complete but not quite and I have banned Mr Eggy from any more demolition work, sawing, drilling, routing, sanding until 27th. So been cleaning like a mad woman. Oh what was the question again? Oh yes BGs 7.7. If you’re in to read this, well done, if not, I feel really sorry for you battling the shops, supermarkets especially, yesterday was bad enough! Have a good one.


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> 10.6 for me this morning. I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle at the moment my insulin requirements are just so high.
> 
> I've always needed quite a bit of insulin I suppose but my ratio was about 2units for every 10g carbs. I've been taking 3 units for 10 and even with that my bloods are still rising.
> 
> Just getting frustrated with it and I dread eating at the moment



@Emma Lowery 
{{{{{{hug}}}}}}
I hope you start feeling better soon. 
Don’t worry about the extra insulin needed, you need what you need 
Do you know the T1 sick day rules ?


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I hope you all have a good day. 

Woke up feeling so so tired I know  the reason though, 2 gingernuts  had a dance with my new antibiotics 
 
I also woke up feeling very Hungry so I’m chewing my nails down to the quick counting the minutes till I can eat.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Awake early organising Xmas day in my head.
6.7 for me so pleased with that. Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

You got seasonal insomnia as well @Carolg? I had a lie in today, 6.15 as opposed to yesterday’s 2.30. A disappointing 7.7 this morning, went to bed on a perfect 7 and no snacks, honest guv! Not as disappointing as my effort to make cranberry and port sauce. Cranberries, port, orange zest, sugar, put in pan simmer for 15 minutes said Deliah. I made my breakfast and ate it while the magic was happening, turned round and it was all over my brand new hob! They say life is too short to peel a mushroom, well it’s definitely too short to make your own cranberry sauce. It took me longer to clean the cooker!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Back to gloomy rain here, it was so crisp and sunny yesterday!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Braved the supermarket for the veg yesterday and it wasn't bedlam. Off to the tip today with a load of cardboard that won't fit in the bin.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> You got seasonal insomnia as well @Carolg? I had a lie in today, 6.15 as opposed to yesterday’s 2.30. A disappointing 7.7 this morning, went to bed on a perfect 7 and no snacks, honest guv! Not as disappointing as my effort to make cranberry and port sauce. Cranberries, port, orange zest, sugar, put in pan simmer for 15 minutes said Deliah. I made my breakfast and ate it while the magic was happening, turned round and it was all over my brand new hob! They say life is too short to peel a mushroom, well it’s definitely too short to make your own cranberry sauce. It took me longer to clean the cooker!


What a bummer.  Elaine


----------



## Amigo

A supper teacake induced 7.4 for me.

I need to brave the supermarket for the vegetables and meat though if it were up to me I’d make a big lamb curry and forget about all this madness!


----------



## Lanny

08:59 BS 11.9! Yikes! Horror emoji! Then, hang on! I had a manicure before bed last night with a nice spot of red on my nails for the Christmas season! All that cuticle oil & hand cream etc! So, did a quick wash of my hands & tested again! 09:02 BS 7.7. Whew, huge sigh of relief! That’s more like it! The same as yesterday!

Another quite long snooze overnight, the benefits of doing the daily physio exercises again. I split the exercises into little sets of 5 throughout the day as it’s less effort than trying to do them all at once: still don’t have the energy for that!

Almost managed to only eat 3 meals yesterday, had to have a wee snack of tea & toast just before bed! Apart from after breakfast, BS 10.0, all readings were sub 10. Things are getting better, just as well as there’s only today & tomorrow to go with the antibiotics!

I tried dialing the most dnight Levemir back to 10 units & waking BS was ok! Will stick with 22 units, I think, to see what breakfast does. Then, maybe, dial back midday Levemir to 34 & stick with 22 units again, depending on the meter!

Just remembered to pick up extra insulin, just in case, yesterday that I ordered on Wednesday when I had the blood tests. The town was stuffed full of traffic & it took a 45 minute wait for a taxi there & back. I tried to cut the wait for the return journey down by booking it for half an hour later before I stepped out at the chemist. Picked up the insulin, did a little shop & bought some of my favourite soup & went back to the chemist carpark for my taxi with 5 minutes to spare! But, taxi was 15/20 minutes late because of traffic! Eventually got home & had some soup for lunch!

Crikey! I’m loquacious, talkative, again this morning! Must get to doing insulin & breakfast. It was 64 minutes after insulin yesterday before I ate breakfast because I was gabbing so much on this thread yesterday!

Wishing you all bright sunshine on the inside & Season’s Greetings!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Did everyone enjoy the extra second of daylight we got yesterday?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 6.3. That seems to be the standard morning reading from a Tee2 reader, so that’s reassuring. The Post Office tell me that my sensors are arriving tomorrow, so I can get back to fibs I can believe in

Anyway, a bad morning otherwise. The lift isn’t working, so I’m housebound. Good job I trundled down into the village yesterday to get the last prescriptions of the year, final Christmas presents, wrapping paper, and stuff.

My new phone is very officious. When I got home, I noticed a message on the screen: “As you appear to have been driving, alerts and notifications have been switched off”. Then “Did you mind the Weather App following your location?”. No I didn’t, it wasn’t raining and not too cold, and only a mile from where I live. 

Don’t know what the phone would say about the tsunami that’s hit Indonesia and Java after Anak Krakatau erupted. Very touristy area, down there, lots of folk killed. My thoughts are with the families of those affected. 

And I’m bothered by a lift breakdown. Puts that into perspective, for sure.

Have a good day everyone. Be glad you were born on a geologically inert island


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 08:59 BS 11.9! Yikes! Horror emoji! Then, hang on! I had a manicure before bed last night with a nice spot of red on my nails for the Christmas season! All that cuticle oil & hand cream etc! So, did a quick wash of my hands & tested again! 09:02 BS 7.7. Whew, huge sigh of relief! That’s more like it! The same as yesterday!
> 
> Another quite long snooze overnight, the benefits of doing the daily physio exercises again. I split the exercises into little sets of 5 throughout the day as it’s less effort than trying to do them all at once: still don’t have the energy for that!
> 
> Almost managed to only eat 3 meals yesterday, had to have a wee snack of tea & toast just before bed! Apart from after breakfast, BS 10.0, all readings were sub 10. Things are getting better, just as well as there’s only today & tomorrow to go with the antibiotics!
> 
> I tried dialing the most dnight Levemir back to 10 units & waking BS was ok! Will stick with 22 units, I think, to see what breakfast does. Then, maybe, dial back midday Levemir to 34 & stick with 22 units again, depending on the meter!
> 
> Just remembered to pick up extra insulin, just in case, yesterday that I ordered on Wednesday when I had the blood tests. The town was stuffed full of traffic & it took a 45 minute wait for a taxi there & back. I tried to cut the wait for the return journey down by booking it for half an hour later before I stepped out at the chemist. Picked up the insulin, did a little shop & bought some of my favourite soup & went back to the chemist carpark for my taxi with 5 minutes to spare! But, taxi was 15/20 minutes late because of traffic! Eventually got home & had some soup for lunch!
> 
> Crikey! I’m loquacious, talkative, again this morning! Must get to doing insulin & breakfast. It was 64 minutes after insulin yesterday before I ate breakfast because I was gabbing so much on this thread yesterday!
> 
> Wishing you all bright sunshine on the inside & Season’s Greetings!



As no one is visiting over Xmas we’re having steak , onions mushrooms , chips with Christmas pud for tea.


----------



## Madeline

11.6 for me


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 6.8 on a horrible day. Just got back from Morrisons got there 09:00 this allows you to do your shopping but you can`t checkout until 10:00 . Anyway major hypo in the store, made my way to the toilet because I knew I was going to vomit and I did, filled the sink up . Cleaned everything up including me and went back in the store on wobbly legs and tested BS, 1.9, retested 2.0. Glucose tablets & JB.s concoction at least I kept it down, my friends were there to help BS still only 4.2 1.5hrs later. Back up to 9.0 at this time of day , thanks for listening.

Take care all, thinking of you.


Ljc said:


> As no one is visiting over Xmas we’re having steak , onions mushrooms , chips with Christmas pud for tea.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ideal enjoy.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @KARNAK, you’ve had a tough day, by the looks of it! It was a good thing your friends were there! Hope the rest of the day is better! Put your feet up! A very low hypo like that must be exhausting! The lowest hypo I’ve ever had is 2.3 & that was horrible!


----------



## Madeline

That sounds awful, you poor old thing


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks girls spent the rest of the day horizontal, may try a bit of soup tonight .


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good afternoon 6.8 on a horrible day. Just got back from Morrisons got there 09:00 this allows you to do your shopping but you can`t checkout until 10:00 . Anyway major hypo in the store, made my way to the toilet because I knew I was going to vomit and I did, filled the sink up . Cleaned everything up including me and went back in the store on wobbly legs and tested BS, 1.9, retested 2.0. Glucose tablets & JB.s concoction at least I kept it down, my friends were there to help BS still only 4.2 1.5hrs later. Back up to 9.0 at this time of day , thanks for listening.
> 
> Take care all, thinking of you.


Goodness, that's a tough time Ted  Very rare to drop that low - my lowest was a 1.9 and I know how problematic it can be to recover from that  Take care {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Goodness, that's a tough time Ted  Very rare to drop that low - my lowest was a 1.9 and I know how problematic it can be to recover from that  Take care {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks Alan, at least I can read the forum tonight .


----------



## eggyg

Morning from the Eggy household, a not too shabby 6.5, I suspect that could rise along with my blood pressure in about an hour’s time when I battle the butchers and the supermarket. No choice but to go early as got a hospital appointment at 10am, can’t chance going afterwards because 1. I suspect my toe may be painful if they decide to do a biopsy on it and 2. There will be hell to pay if I don’t manage to get any sprouts! Have a fabulous Christmas everyone, and remember moderation is the key! Whatevs! See you all Boxing Day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 5.1 for me or 4.6/4.6 post cat.

Half day at work but first pick up the hamper from the butcher.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning from the Eggy household, a not too shabby 6.5, I suspect that could rise along with my blood pressure in about an hour’s time when I battle the butchers and the supermarket. No choice but to go early as got a hospital appointment at 10am, can’t chance going afterwards because 1. I suspect my toe may be painful if they decide to do a biopsy on it and 2. There will be hell to pay if I don’t manage to get any sprouts! Have a fabulous Christmas everyone, and remember moderation is the key! Whatevs! See you all Boxing Day.


Hope things go well at hospital. I have to battle Sainsbury’s for tiger bread after nurse has phoned. Oven on and raring to go


----------



## Carolg

6.7 for me this morning. Suprised after liking my fingers when making pistachio fudge last night . Now to resist eating it when I bag it up


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Woke feeling slightly hypo around 2am, couldn’t face heaving myself out of bed to test in the bathroom, and didn’t want to disturb OH by putting the light on, so guestimated a few fruit pastilles and went back to sleep.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

A shaky 5.3 this morning after a treatment week peaking at 31.8 so heading for the orange juice!
Seeing my Oncologist this afternoon for bad cancer behaviour, tumour markers should be below 30 but were nearly 300 in November. Suspect they’ve risen more as I’ve been recalled earlier than scheduled. My Christmas wish is that any treatment change will be kind to my BS.
Have a great Eve of Christmas all and hope you can enjoy the festivities xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not read any posts yet, will catch up later. I hope all is well with you. If you need to go out to get last minute things I suggest you get out earlier rather than later. 
The sun is out here and their is only a slight chill in the air.  
Woke to 6.3 on the finger.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

It’s a cold frosty and misty morning in the Valley. Busy day today. Chocolate log to make, presents to wrap, and act as wallet when son in law and grandson pick me up to going round the butchers for the turkey, Aldi for bits and pieces, and the Wine Shop for essentials. Them an afternoon snooze. I guess.

Anyway, woke on 5.7, last single figure BG on the Tee2, sensors arrive today. 

Have a good Christmas everyone. Take care, the polis take great pleasure in nicking morning after drink drivers. They go for middle aged folk, generally, honest.


----------



## Lanny

09:21 BS 8.8. Ok after dialing dialing back the midnight Levemir to 8, one more dial back & I back to my normal 6, after a near hypo after dinner of BS 4.4. So, more tea & toast before bed! Couldn’t get back to sleep, after midnight alarm, until after 3am.

Then, had some AMAZING dreams of me doing stuff I can’t do in real life:- doing a triple somersault dive into a pool; can’t swim! Flying a bi-plane & doing a bomber dive followed by a loop the loop; can’t fly! Doing a series of handstands on the way to doing a triple somersault over a vault at the Olympics; only ever did a single somersault instinctively on the only time on a vault at PE class when I was 12! PE teacher asked me afterwards if I had done gymnastics & I told her no, my first time on the vault! She was amazed & said you did that somersault completely from instinct? Such a pity you’re now too old to start gymnastics! At that time, 1984, girl’s careers were almost over by the time they reached their teens & the Olympics was won by young teenage girls!

I’ve NEVER had dreams like that before! What a night!

Wil still have 22 units Novorapid & see what breakfast does & maybe dial midday Levemir to 32 & see what the meter says! Wike to a layer of white I colud see through my frosted glass inner porch wall & was excited when I checked for post this morning. But, it was ground frost & I felt the chill just opening the inner porch door directly in front of the front door: no post so, last pressie I was expecting will be after Christmas!

Wishing you all bright sunshine on the inside &, if you’re doing battle on the streets today, take care not to be pushed around or push others in the last minute grab for stuff!

Oh! Last day of antibiotics! Goodness! The change in me that's brought about: very loquacious in the mornings!


----------



## Emma Lowery

Good morning all and a 4.3 for me today! Maybe a bit low but I seem to be getting some control again plus as I'm getting better I'm reducing my insulin back to normal again which is all good 

Feeling very smug today as all my Christmas preparations are done. Currently in bed with the electric blanket on watching a Christmas film  have a good one everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.6 went to bed on 10.3 a bit more night time adjusting me thinks.

Good luck with hospital appointments @eggyg and @Tickledpinknot. 

Best of luck to all doing shopping today .

Take care all .


----------



## Madeline

9.2 for me, don’t really understand why as I only had chicken and green vegetables for dinner last night.


----------



## Amigo

Didn’t test first thing but I’m 5.4 at the moment so not bad after a big bacon bun! 

Stuffing made, pigs nicely tucked in their blankets and now have to go and find a suitable piece of beef and take son out for lunch. It’s his one and only annual visit to KFC. Husband is horizontal with the man flu and I’m still trying to fight off the lurgy but suspect I keep getting reinfected! 

Have a nice Christmas Eve folks. No excuse for hypos today with all those yummy carbs there to temp! (Sounded awful @KARNAK!)


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Forgot to check in this morning  6.5 on waking


----------



## Wirrallass

Merry Christmas Eve folks!
Back in the 5's again with a 5.6 yeah!
 
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning and a


----------



## Ljc

Whether you’re celebrating or not I hope you all have a wonderful time over Christmas.

After a little naughtiness last night I was very supprised to wake to 5.1.  I obviously guesstimated the carbs right for that ...... rather large slice of shop bought iced Christmas cake, nice it was too.


----------



## Carolg

Merry Xmas everyone, and a lovely day


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy rockin' Christmas folks!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Move up a tad @Ljc I'm joining you on the 5.1 step and I've brought a flask of something warming glug glug ~ and mince pies to share

Hope y'all have a wonderful Christmas day.
Best wishes 
WL


----------



## Tickledpinknot

It’s a 9 for me, single figures, only just! Worth a celebration anyway.
Merry Christmas to one and all and may you be happy and healthy for many more Christmases to come xx


----------



## Robin

Happy Christmas all!
10.9 for me this morning. Who forgot her Levemir last night!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a festive 4.4 for me.

Veg prepared last night just need to get the oven on.

Let's have a good day everyone. Happy Christmas to one and all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Happy Christmas all!
> 10.9 for me this morning. Who forgot her Levemir last night!


Ooops!! and thank you Robin ~ you too.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Whether you’re celebrating or not I hope you all have a wonderful time over Christmas.
> 
> After a little naughtiness last night I was very supprised to wake to 5.1.  I obviously guesstimated the carbs right for that ...... rather large slice of shop bought iced Christmas cake, nice it was too.


Thanks Ljc ~ you too 
WL


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Happy Christmas all!
> 10.9 for me this morning. Who forgot her Levemir last night!


Oops.  It’s easy done though.


----------



## Lanny

09:46 BS 7.5. Pretty happy with that! Already cooked my stuffed chicken yesterday at 1pm, after midday Levemir of 32 units, & had a huge Christmas dinner at 3pm. Before BS 5.1 & after, admittedly with 4 extra units of Novorapid 26 units, BS 6.8. Was EXTREMELY happy with that! Then watched my favourite Christmas film Santa Clause The Movie. Re heated leftovers, about 50% less, for dinner plus jelly & ice cream with the usual amount, 22 units: eating jelly makes me happy! Forgot to test before but, after was BS 9.8.  Go figure! Still, sub 10 though so, relatively happy with that!

No antibiotics today & no cetzerine either as, AT LAST, my sinuses aren’t blocked! Had 10 units of Levemir at midnight, decided not to dial back yet because of the 9.8 after dinner! Will have 22 units Novorapid & see what breakfast does?

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all! Hope you’ve all been on the nice list with pressies from Santa! Have stress free cooking sessions before Christmas Dinner, let loose a bit AND eat, drink, could help counteract the huge dinner, & be MERRY!

Have a GREAT day filled with BRIGHT, BRIGHT sunshine on the inside!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a very foggy day but a very nice House Spesh . I`ve been invited to a friends house for dinner so no cooking for me today . 

Hope you all have a wonderful & Merry Christmas.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning on a very foggy day but a very nice House Spesh . I`ve been invited to a friends house for dinner so no cooking for me today .
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful & Merry Christmas.


Congratulations on the House Special! 

Ho ho ho! A seasonal 5.8 for me today!  Have a smashing day everyone!


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning on a very foggy day but a very nice House Spesh . I`ve been invited to a friends house for dinner so no cooking for me today .
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful & Merry Christmas.



Congrats on the HS! A nice relaxing day for you with no stresses of cooking! Nice! Have a GREAT time, @KARNAK


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!
> 
> Ho ho ho! A seasonal 5.8 for me today!  Have a smashing day everyone!



Hey, your numbers keep coming down! Ho, ho, ho to you too, @Northerner!


----------



## Carolg

Hi all, that’s it for another year.all over bar the putting extra chairs and dishes away and using up leftovers for days.hypo before eating which did Make me a bit disoriented and not quite with it, but coped ok.thats all that matters
Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone.  I hope you had a really enjoyable day yesterday.
I didn’t let my guard down too much yesterday, but what with one thing and another I only remembered to inject for brekky.   ,   Fortunately we didn’t have a traditional Christmas dinner or Christmas pud and were  too full up for a mince pie or chocolates. When I did realise, I was really supprised that I never went above 9.0 and I am still on antibiotics. 

Anyway I’ve rambled on enough . Woke up to  8.9 afterg oing to bed on 7.9 am happy with that.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, hope you all had a good day. Woke to a 9.4 this morning. Seems that no matter what I eat the day before I wake in the 9's. I expected it to be higher today after "forgetting" I was diabetic yesterday! Oh well, not long til my next review!


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.7 here (thank you, insulin!) Managed to drop the Christmas pudding on the tiled larder floor as i was getting it out, and the bowl shattered, little shards everywhere, so had to bin it. Luckily I’d made a spare, so disaster averted!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.9 for me. Higher than normal for some strange reason

Have a chilled out boxing day if you can


----------



## Flower

Good morning , it's a 6.1 today 

Yesterday dealt with even after a chunk of Yule log buttercream goodness!  Back to normal control today - I hope 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today  Family coming over today and we're off out to the pub for a meal  Better tidy up!  Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Carolg

Managed quite well yesterday after pre buffet hypo. Fell off chocolate wagon later so waking levels high. That’s why I don’t usually have chocolate in the house.
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning, already been up 5 hours! Not seasonal stress, got a stinking cold ( again) that’ll teach me to boast I hasn’t had a cold for years, two in as many months. Was 7.2 this morning, didn’t actually have too much to eat yesterday and only one glass of champagne. Hope everyone had a fab day yesterday, we did. I will mostly be doing nowt today just like every other Boxing Day. Have a good one all.


----------



## Amigo

A 7.2 for me and glad the frivolities are over. I felt pretty unwell yesterday and hubbie has man flu so we were like a pair of zombies pretending to enjoy a party!


----------



## Lanny

10:02 BS 8.9. Ok ish after being too low 90 minutes after dinner last night! Spent all day, apart from waking on BS 7.5, sub 6. But, after dinner was BS 4.3. So, had a chocolate mint chocolate chip (new from asda this Christmas) cookie & a cup of tea with 2.5 hours of active insulin left! Was getting tired so, checked again at the 3 hour mark & BS 4.5. So, another cookie & tea. Stayed up another hour & tested again, BS 7.6 & went to bed, just after midnight! Had 8 units of Levemir. I read back yesterday’s post & realised I had 10 units of Levemir at midnight instead of the 8 I’d intended added to the decision to keep Midday Levemir to 32 units at midday! Will definitely dial back midday Levemir today!

Had a great day watching TV yesterday with Strictly, Call the Midwife & Doctor Who! Thought of mum & my sister having a grand old party together up there somewhere & gave them a toast with my glass of elderfower presse & Lindor truffles: tee total; mum passed in 2015 & sister passed earlier this year! Hope you all had a WONDERFUL day yesterday & didn’t miss any missing loved ones too much!

Last day of leftovers today & I’ll have a tesco delivery tomorrow! Have a relaxing day everyone & good BS scores! Sending you all bright sunshine!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.0 hope everyone had a good day, I certainly did . Didn`t have a clue how much NovoRapid to Bolus for so took 10 units, worked a treat . 

Hope you feel better soon @eggyg, @Amigo and Mr. Amigo.

Enjoy your pub lunch Northie .

All the best to the rest .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 5.4 for me today, not bad after pigging out yesterday 

I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, hangover fans

I was smug yesterday, only 8.0 two hours after Christmas lunch. I was up early so we could be transported to daughter’s gaff to witness young Tom opening all his presents while his dad employed all his catering experience to produce a flawless meal.  Santa didn’t bring the new legs and nervous system I asked for. Obviously haven’t been a good boy 

After lunch, went over to join the in-laws in one of their massive family gatherings.which was fun. Won a prize in the Savage Santa game - a Levi Roots griddle pan with inclusive  Piri Piri sauce and marinade, which I managed to hold on to. Amazing what you can find in BM Bargains, daughter opined.

Anyway, went to bed on 7.1, and woke up on 10.9.not sure where that came from, I was suitably Levemired. Who cares, that’s what insulin is for

Slept 11 hours last night, with a ten minute break for a wee and collecting the newspaper from the front doors. That’s an untroubled conscience, that is. Or I was just sinfully knackered. You guess

Just Hogmanay and Birthday to get through, now. Had a lifetime of this, then young Tom gets born on the 13th of Jan to extend the season.  No peace for the wicked....

Have a good recovery day, everyone


----------



## Kaylz

A crappy 12.6 for me this morning but I've been having troubles lately as it is and with the lurgy again and having no routine yesterday I'm not too surprised, hate having to wait 3 days before changing Tresiba doses! lol x


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon, hangover fans
> 
> I was smug yesterday, only 8.0 two hours after Christmas lunch. I was up early so we could be transported to daughter’s gaff to witness young Tom opening all his presents while his dad employed all his catering experience to produce a flawless meal.  Santa didn’t bring the new legs and nervous system I asked for. Obviously haven’t been a good boy
> 
> After lunch, went over to join the in-laws in one of their massive family gatherings.which was fun. Won a prize in the Savage Santa game - a Levi Roots griddle pan with inclusive  Piri Piri sauce and marinade, which I managed to hold on to. Amazing what you can find in BM Bargains, daughter opined.
> 
> Anyway, went to bed on 7.1, and woke up on 10.9.not sure where that came from, I was suitably Levemired. Who cares, that’s what insulin is for
> 
> Slept 11 hours last night, with a ten minute break for a wee and collecting the newspaper from the front doors. That’s an untroubled conscience, that is. Or I was just sinfully knackered. You guess
> 
> Just Hogmanay and Birthday to get through, now. Had a lifetime of this, then young Tom gets born on the 13th of Jan to extend the season.  No peace for the wicked....
> 
> Have a good recovery day, everyone


Sounds like a good day was had by all. We have youngest granddaughter’s first birthday on Sunday, then New Year, then our grandson’s birthday on the 14th! Then breathe! Santa wasn’t good to me either Mike, I have asked for new shoulders two years on the trot now and a new inner thermostat, he never listened, I’m never going to be good ever again, it’s not worth it!


----------



## eggyg

Feeling very sorry for myself today, I must have man flu! Coughing and spluttering, sneezing, snotty and generally feel rubbish. So probably no surprise BGs are 7.7. Could have been worse, I went to bed at 8.30 forgetting about my Levemir but woke up at 10 ish and forced myself to get up and inject, I really didn’t want to! Need to give myself a shake, babysitting day, not just 1 this week, all 4 and 3 are having a sleep over!


----------



## Carolg

Hope you feel better soon Elaine.


----------



## Lanny

07:08 BS 6.9. Yay! Very happy with that! AND tesco delivery from 9 to 10 this morning! Got very sick of eating leftovers yesterday & apart from that, there was only cornflakes in the house! After dialing back midday Levemir my readings stayed sub 7 without going too low & went to bed on BS 6.7. Interestingly, I tested in the middle of the night, after a call of nature, at 03:22 & BS 4.4. I know from past experience that that’s when I dip down to my lowest during the night: 2-4am! Wasn’t unduly worried as it wasn’t a hypo & knew it would start rising soon enough & went back to sleep!

Watched all of the BBC’s production of Watership Down on iPlayer & had a very relaxing day! Memories of watching the original animated film & that song, Bright Eyes, all those years ago & reading the book afterwards: SO engrossed in a tale about rabbits!

Don’t want leftovers or cornflakes this morning so, half an oatcake & half dose Novorapid, 10 units, to stop the rise & I’ll have sushi when the shopping arrives later! Then I’ll use the leftover over chicken, half a breast & 2 drumsticks, to make a curry later! Remember Bridget Jones’ Diary & her parents turkey curry buffets on Boxing Day?

Sorry to hear that some of you have come down poorly now, @Amigo & @eggyg! Having been poorly & sub power for so long, I know how that saps the energy! Get well soon!

Wishing you all a good morning & some brightness & sunshine!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here , for no apparent reason. I was doing fine til around 5am.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

6.0 today, I love my non-treatment weeks!
Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me.

Horrendous zig zag graphs over the last couple of days. I hope it's just the irregular mealtimes, at least it was a lovely flatfusf overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I scored 6.0 on the dot when I was woken this morning, which is nice.

Course, I have no idea what went on during the night because my sensors still haven’t arrived. That’s what woke me up at 8.00 am - a phone message to let me know a parcel is arriving between 11.30 and 12.30. Just like the text I got telling me a package would arrive Christmas Eve.

Well, fine. But I don’t get up in the dark, so went to pick up the paper, and went back to bed and read a book till the alarm went off at 8.45. You have to keep routines when you are retired, it keeps alive a tenuous hold on reality

Have a good day everyone. Chin up, Cadbury’s Cream Eggs will appear soon. Nice to have a bit of variety in the hypo treatment


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Feeling very sorry for myself today, I must have man flu! Coughing and spluttering, sneezing, snotty and generally feel rubbish. So probably no surprise BGs are 7.7. Could have been worse, I went to bed at 8.30 forgetting about my Levemir but woke up at 10 ish and forced myself to get up and inject, I really didn’t want to! Need to give myself a shake, babysitting day, not just 1 this week, all 4 and 3 are having a sleep over!


Oh heck, I hope you feel much better soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I hope you all have a good day.
Woke up at silly o clock for a wee  was 7.3 with a slanted up arrow, back to bed  woke at a more reasonable hour was 5.6  I know which number I’m taking.


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> Feeling very sorry for myself today, I must have man flu! Coughing and spluttering, sneezing, snotty and generally feel rubbish. So probably no surprise BGs are 7.7. Could have been worse, I went to bed at 8.30 forgetting about my Levemir but woke up at 10 ish and forced myself to get up and inject, I really didn’t want to! Need to give myself a shake, babysitting day, not just 1 this week, all 4 and 3 are having a sleep over!


Well, they will all be sneezy and snotty as well, so stock up on the tissues, Calpol and Famous Grouse if you need some peace. Trust me, I’m a  doctor


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Good morning . I hope you all have a good day.
> Woke up at silly o clock for a wee  was 7.3 with a slanted up arrow, back to bed  woke at a more reasonable hour was 5.6  I know which number I’m taking.


I was the same but didn’t get back to sleep grrr


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Well, they will all be sneezy and snotty as well, so stock up on the tissues, Calpol and Famous Grouse if you need some peace. Trust me, I’m a  doctor


Would southern comfort in coffee make a reasonable substitute for hot toddy. Not that I need it at moment


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I scored 6.0 on the dot when I was woken this morning, which is nice.
> 
> Course, I have no idea what went on during the night because my sensors still haven’t arrived. That’s what woke me up at 8.00 am - a phone message to let me know a parcel is arriving between 11.30 and 12.30. Just like the text I got telling me a package would arrive Christmas Eve.
> 
> Well, fine. But I don’t get up in the dark, so went to pick up the paper, and went back to bed and read a book till the alarm went off at 8.45. You have to keep routines when you are retired, it keeps alive a tenuous hold on reality
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Chin up, Cadbury’s Cream Eggs will appear soon. Nice to have a bit of variety in the hypo treatment



The Co-op had Cadbury creme eggs in yesterday! The holiday ads have started too I see.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a lie-in


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Would southern comfort in coffee make a reasonable substitute for hot toddy. Not that I need it at moment


Sounds good to me, Carol


----------



## Madeline

I hope you feel better soon, Eggy 

7.0 for me this morning, I appear to be brewing a cold, which is making me horrifically anxious. Absolutely terrified of landing back in ITU.


----------



## Amigo

Madeline said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Eggy
> 
> 7.0 for me this morning, I appear to be brewing a cold, which is making me horrifically anxious. Absolutely terrified of landing back in ITU.



I can understand your concerns Madeline. Head it off at the pass...it’s what I always have to do. 

A 6.6 for me this morning,


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps, another awful 12.4 for me this morning, this lurgy is hitting me hard!! never mind all this problems to come again next week  xx


----------



## Madeline

Amigo said:


> I can understand your concerns Madeline. Head it off at the pass...it’s what I always have to do.
> 
> A 6.6 for me this morning,


Chugging echinacea fizzy tabs, any suggestions other than that?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 after another party yesterday , I wonder what`s instore today . Seems like a lot of snotty noses on the forum , so try and get better soon and take care. 

Try and stay in the spirit of the season if you can and enjoy.


----------



## Amigo

Madeline said:


> Chugging echinacea fizzy tabs, any suggestions other than that?



Yes see the doctor as soon as it starts progressing Madeline. It’s what I have to do to avoid hospital admissions.


----------



## Madeline

Amigo said:


> Yes see the doctor as soon as it starts progressing Madeline. It’s what I have to do to avoid hospital admissions.


Same here, I’ll be on the phone tomorrow morning to get some doxy.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Morning peeps, another awful 12.4 for me this morning, this lurgy is hitting me hard!! never mind all this problems to come again next week  xx


Ugh, poor you, hope you feel better soon, not much you can do except wait for normality to reappear!


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> Same here, I’ll be on the phone tomorrow morning to get some doxy.


Good plan. You know what to do from experience- head it off at the pass, just like in the Westerns.

Best of luck.


----------



## mikeyB

I’m lucky, I got my sensors, so I feel fully human again. Another fifty minutes and my sins will be revealed


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas all, hope you've all had a good one. 

I'm back on Atkins, yet again as I'm in constant double figures, 10.4 this morning, 12.8 yesterday. I've been eating all sorts! Nutty as the fruitcake I shouldn't be eating!


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Merry Christmas all, hope you've all had a good one.
> 
> I've been eating all sorts! Nutty as the fruitcake I shouldn't be eating!



Ditto @Ditto. Bucket day tomorrow so glad today is the day to bite the bullet rather than the “treats”
Good luck with the Atkins diet


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. It seems very dark this morning, it’s that time of year where it goes on getting darker in the mornings even though the days are starting to stretch out at the other end of the day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  6.3 with a bootiful flatfish.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 with a flatfish from me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke on 5.4 after a bit of an unnoticed dip in the night. So, nearly right.

I’m off with the offspring to a lunch with very old friends who we haven’t seen since emigrating to Scotland. Should be good fun, though it’s more likely as you get older that it will be just be comparisons of decrepitude

I got notification of a follow up appointment after my EMG studies. 23 April
Hope I don’t die before then, I’ll certainly be older. 

Looks like the weather could be getting interestingly snowy after the weekend. That’s a good thing, it reminds plants and animals to emerge at the right time. And provides a topic of conversation.

Have a good day, everyone, and I hope all those winter colds clear up quickly.  Mine did


----------



## Carolg

Not good for me today, but was doing well, so getting a grip totally. Going to make soup and a walk to the shops. Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Snotty Eggy reporting for duty. Been up since 5.45, again! Was worth it for a fab 5.5. Today’s the day we go to see The Red Hot Chilli Pipers, our daughters booked us the matinee show as it was seated, as opposed to this evening’s standing room only show. That was for Mr Eggy’s benefit but I am so pleased as the way I am feeling at the moment, I couldn’t imagine standing up for more than 5 minutes! Will dose myself up with Beechams and sugar free Strepsils and hopefully get through it. I hear the Kleenex profits have gone through the roof this last couple of days! I wonder why? Hope you all have a good snot/sneeze/cough free day.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Snotty Eggy reporting for duty. Been up since 5.45, again! Was worth it for a fab 5.5. Today’s the day we go to see The Red Hot Chilli Pipers, our daughters booked us the matinee show as it was seated, as opposed to this evening’s standing room only show. That was for Mr Eggy’s benefit but I am so pleased as the way I am feeling at the moment, I couldn’t imagine standing up for more than 5 minutes! Will dose myself up with Beechams and sugar free Strepsils and hopefully get through it. I hear the Kleenex profits have gone through the roof this last couple of days! I wonder why? Hope you all have a good snot/sneeze/cough free day.


Have a great time. I have seen them at a garden festival but would love to see a concert


----------



## Madeline

9.7 again for me. Gah.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.2  at 07:00 but down to 6.7 now. Somebody is in trouble in the sea, air sea rescue is hovering over the pier and lifeboat is on standby about 400 metres out I hope everything works out alright. 

Good luck with the concert @eggyg .

Its good your thinking positive @Carolg, soup and walks work well.

Stay safe everybody .


----------



## Amigo

An Indian curry and naan bread induced 7.2 but not bad given I’ve still got the lurgy!


----------



## Lanny

11:35 BS 8.4. Very late today after a long snooze. Dialed back midnight Levemir to 6, normal dose so, ok with an 8. Also dialled back yesterday’s Levemir to 30 & Novorapid doses at 20 units. But, still ended up nearly hypo 90 minutes after dinner BS 4.3. So, a cookies & cup of tea with sugar, tested & repeated another 90 minutes later.

So, will have 20 units Novorapid & breakfast! Oh, it’s now near enough time for lunchtime meds & Levemir so, I try dialing it back too, 28, nearly back to the normal 26, units.

Glad to see some of you getting on top of the snottiness with better scores this morning!

Yay! The sun is shining brightly outside my bedroom window & I may venture out for a walk too later! Wishing you all sunshine inside & out! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Wind howling down the valley and some very loud machine working somewhere nearby.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, overnight levels playing ball for once! If I knew why, i’d do it all the time.


----------



## Madeline

8.4 and a revolting ‘banana’ shake for breakfast. It had better be worth it, is all I can say.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.5 for me today. Completed my last Christmas shift this morning but I've had my contract extended to February but only for Saturdays at the moment.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a gray E Kent. I slept in till 9 45 .  Woke to 5.9 and another bootiful flatfish. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 went to bed on 6.9 . Not much to report today other than a Lidl shop.

Have a good day everyone .


----------



## Lanny

10:45 BS 7.4. Heading back down again! Had 18 units Novorapid & just about to tuck into slow cooked, overnight, beef casserole! Yesterday 90 minutes after lunch was an acceptable BS 10.2 & dropped 2.5 hours later to BS 5.4 before dinner so, dialled dinner dose back to 18 units. That’s a good sign as the time of day is making a difference to the dose again: same dose all round when ill! So, 18 units for breakfast, once I’ve posted, & maybe reduce lunch, testing, & will definitely need to reduce dinner dose!

One little annoying thing is that all yesterday, noticed the night before last really, EVERYTHING tasted so EXTREME, salty & sweet, that it was hard to eat anything & I drank LOADS of water! I’m no longer sirprised, just irritated, as this has happened so many times. I lose my sense of taste slowly during periods of high BS, when ill, & recover it again when BS drops again afterwards! I made a batch of slow cooked lamb casserole the night before last & tried eating some for breakfast yesterday & couldn’t eat more than a mouthful it was SO extremely over seasoned. Put in some chips in the oven & ate them plain: still tasted VERY salty & sweet! I always use 4 lamb oxo cubes in a 3.5l slow cooker so, ended up freezing the entire pot to eat when I get used to my returned taste buds! I considered not putting ANY beef oxo in the casserole at all but, put in 1 in the end & it’s bearable! It seems that my brain is affected by changing BS levels that, in turn, affect my sense of taste! But, I’ll adjust as plain chips at dinner tasted less extreme than at lunch!

Got just about an hour of sunshine yesterday in the conservatory after lunch when it got dark around 3pm! But, was glad of that little bit of winter sun! Today is back to greyish again!

Wishing you all bright sunshine inside & out & a good day!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke today on 2.7. Put that right while thinking through what I did wrong. Got the answer. Nothing.

Though I think my ratios are changing. Oh well, never mind. I’ve been doing this long enough not to panic.

I’ve now started another cold, courtesy of grandson. That’s the trouble with moving to a new region. There are around 100 viruses that cause colds, and individual viruses tend to linger in geographical areas. So you gradually build up immunity to your local viruses. That’s why some people say they never get colds. But when you move to a new area, you haven’t got that built up immunity, so you get every cold going till you do, apart from the colds brought in by visitors to the area. The immunity only lasts around five years, so you get your own cycle of colds again to fettle the immunity again.

Anyway, after that lecture, it’s a grey day, but brightening up. Can’t go anywhere, mind, the lift is knackered. I can get down stairs, slowly, but not up. My thigh muscles are too weak, so positions 1-45 are not practical. 

That is not a viable chat up line, I suspect

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me after a ghastly night. Hubbie’s cold and blocked nose is causing him to snore like a bear so my sleep has been patchy and I’m now like the bear with a sore head!


----------



## mikeyB

So you’re both sh****** in the woods. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me after a ghastly night. Hubbie’s cold and blocked nose is causing him to snore like a bear so my sleep has been patchy and I’m now like the bear with a sore head!



Oh, poor you!  As kids my younger sister & I had to get to sleep BEFORE my younger brother because his snores were so loud! I don’t usually snore but, during a cold & asthma flaring up I DO. So, my younger sister has always told me, as kids, & kept her up too many a time! My younger brother, on the other hand, can sllep through anything & sleeps like the dead! He only graduated from uni because my parents went to London to stay with him before final exams & wake him in the mornings! Growing up the alarm clock woke both me & my sister up but, one of us would have to shake him awake!

My sympathies go with you, @Amigo!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

5.3 this morning, loving being steroid-free and reducing Tresiba every day.
Enjoy your days activities everyone xx


----------



## Ditto

8.0 today, 8.8 yesterday so coming down nice and steady due to the Atkins, still doing okay on it. I dunno what I'd do if I didn't have Atkins to fall back on. It's for life now though as have had a massive wake-up call with a very close family member having a 'small' heart attack on Boxing Day. :'( 

Go for blood tests on the 2nd Jan prior to diabetic review next month. I was going to continue pigging out till the new year but not now!  I was being a fool anyway. Hope you're all having a good twelve days.


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me this morning. Better than it was. Threw a hissy fit at myself yesterday in disgust and totally mortified at the c#&# I have eaten, and yesterday innards told the tale. Better day yesterday and plan to be kind to myself instead of self destruct and a human dust bin

Have a good day all xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Bit of a grey drizzly morning here, hope it clears cos I need a couple of things from the shop.

Anyway, 5.7 for me, with a reasonably straight line overnight. Had a self pitying miserable snotty and sneezy night, so I think I’ll be grumpy all day. That’s a tactical decision, by the way, what with me being a man.

Rather oddly, my BG has not been adversely affected by this cold. Don’t really understand that, unless I’m sneezing out all the glucose. Or maybe it’s the extra calories being burned by the effort of sneezing. I’ll ask my watch, bound to know.

Have a good day y’all, hope everyone feels better at the end of it than the start


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  The sun is trying to come out here  woke to  5.6 
Hope you all have a nice day .


----------



## grainger

Morning all 

6.3 today. Attempting to sort my diet and levels out now so lots and lots of testing on the cards. Not a terrible start though


----------



## Lanny

08:21 BS 7.6. About the same as yesterday! Yesterday was a day of reductions & extra eating! As despite the reductions I still ended up too low with BS 4.1 just 73 minutes after dinner! Could feel myself going hypo & tested earlier than 90 minutes! Poured myself a glass of juice & shoved 2 cookies down. Then, downed 2 glasses of water because of the extreme sweetness!  Felt very bloated & was very releived that Just after the 4 hour mark BS 5.4 & went to bed: didn’t want to eat any more!

So, today I have stuck with 6 units Levemir at midnight & have 26 units at midday. Novorapid will be 16, 14 & 12 units, depending on the meter! I’m being cautious & I’m ok with BS being a bit higher rather than being too low & eating more! But, I AM getting used to the taste of things & it’s a tiddly bit less extreme!

Things are getting back to normal, at last & I’m adjusting!

Have a wonderful day full of broght sunshine on the inside & give what for to those snotty cold viruses!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## Madeline

7.1 here this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An 8 for me today, the lurgy still lingers. Feel like a washed out dish rag at the moment. No energy at all and I went to bed at 8.30 last night! Youngest granddaughter’s 1st birthday today so getting a visit this afternoon to give her her present. We have bought her a wooden toy box to put all her Christmas presents in! Hope you all have a lurgy free day.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Bit of a grey drizzly morning here, hope it clears cos I need a couple of things from the shop.
> 
> Anyway, 5.7 for me, with a reasonably straight line overnight. Had a self pitying miserable snotty and sneezy night, so I think I’ll be grumpy all day. That’s a tactical decision, by the way, what with me being a man.
> 
> Rather oddly, my BG has not been adversely affected by this cold. Don’t really understand that, unless I’m sneezing out all the glucose. Or maybe it’s the extra calories being burned by the effort of sneezing. I’ll ask my watch, bound to know.
> 
> Have a good day y’all, hope everyone feels better at the end of it than the start


Oh dear Mike, sorry if I have passed it on to you! I have lost weight since the lurgy hit and I’m sure it’s all the man sized sneezes I am doing, I’m sure they are about 7 on the Richter scale! I’m exhausted!


----------



## mikeyB

Dinnae fash, Eggy. It’s a local disease for local people, courtesy of grandson. I’m feeling a lot better now, I swear it’s because I ate half a big pomegranate yesterday, and the other half today. Loads of Vitamins, and with the fibre in the seeds it made hardly a blip on the BG. Love pomegranate. 

I used to love a Tequila Sunrise, you get nearly half of your RDA of Vit C with a single drink. And no hangover because of all the sugar. Haven’t had one since Mr D landed. One of your five a day, too. Five will get you healthily rat faced.


----------



## Ditto

I always wanted to try a Tequila Sunrise because of the film so I asked when at a posh works do at the Cresta Hotel but they didn't have any.  Never had any opportunity since.

This morning I was 8.6 and I was a tad disappointed, but will keep going. Today I've eaten too many nuts. Portion control is very hard, my tendency is to be a natural pig : oink :


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> I always wanted to try a Tequila Sunrise because of the film so I asked when at a posh works do at the Cresta Hotel but they didn't have any.  Never had any opportunity since.
> 
> This morning I was 8.6 and I was a tad disappointed, but will keep going. Today I've eaten too many nuts. Portion control is very hard, my tendency is to be a natural pig : oink :


Dry roasted peanuts were one of the left overs that escaped my bucket. I was merrily munching then thought to look at carbs... oops. Now in bin as I can’t be trusted


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  After three weeks of dealing with crashing night time levels and lots of basal reductions I've woken up with a lovely 6.5 and a nice flat line for the night


----------



## Carolg

Woke at 0033 this morning, feeling a bit odd, so checked BG 9.1. This morning it’s 11.1. Must be dawn phenomena or DF on the prowl.
Happy Hogmanay everyone and am hoping The Steamy will be on tv today


----------



## Madeline

6.2 yay


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## Ditto

7.6 this morning, rather early. I'm so very pleased with that, back in the 7s yay. 

Happy New Year all, hope you have a good one.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.2 this morning but slightly concerning as was 8.0 at 4.30am so that’s a pretty sharp drop!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Renewed my membership of the idiots club last night. Worked out my meal would need 6.5 units and injected 9.5! Luckily I noticed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning , 6.4 today. Normal routine ahead yippee! 

Back in residence at Flower Towers and getting back to what works for my bg

Have a good stable bg day all


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.
> 
> Renewed my membership of the idiots club last night. Worked out my meal would need 6.5 units and injected 9.5! Luckily I noticed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Its @ very easy club to join isn’t it.    Glad you noticed in time.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

I woke with 5.8, and a straight line overnight with no secret surprises. Sounds like everyone is having a good day, keep up the good work folks

I’ll be having a better day, the snotty cold is in its end stages, and the lift, which has been playing up, is currently being serviced by the engineer. If the lift doesn’t work, I’m housebound. 

Think I’ll have a trip into the village after lunch, bit cloudy but no rain. Footie tomorrow, or, as a Blackburn supporter, another defeat. The mighty West Brom. Sounds a bit like an oxymoron, that, but you know what I mean.

Anyway, it’s hogmanay, so don’t forget your New Year resolutions. At least, not until the weekend

Have a good day, everyone, and a happy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a lovely day. 

Woke at 4 am feeling horrible as I usually do in the nines , I was 9.0 due to overtreating a hypo. Went b@ck to sleep and woke at 09 45 to a much nicer  6.3. Hours


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 for a happy me . Managed to get a head and chest full of psoriasis over the weekend  off to pharmacist for advice. Well its Hogmanay and its party time, going to watch a local group tonight and there will be a Scottish Piper to pipe in the New year .

Happy New Year to all lets make it a good one.


----------



## Lanny

10:40 BS 8.0. Ok ish! Very late this morning as it took me a long time to sleep last night!

Yesterday’s best laid plans more or less went straight out the window after breakfast! I kept going lower than I expected & so, reduced further & ended up reducing too much at dinner. I got plenty of winter sun though, 11am to 4:20pm, in the conservatory reading & listening to Classic FM. Deliberately didn’t test after breakfast as I thought I might be a bit higher & left it till before lunch, 3pm, BS 4.4. Yikes! Not much room to drop before being hypo! Cooked microwave steamed vegetable rice & poured a glass of juice & eating within 10 minutes! By which time, I felt the hypo racing heart & headache. But, it only lasted about 10 minutes. Finished eating & had to decide what to inject? 16 units for breakfast was too much so, 14 for lunch needs to be reduced to at least 12 but, with the near hypo start needs to be reduced further! I ended up injecting 10 units. Tested before dinner at 6pm BS 5.3. Low but, not too low so, thought 8 units would do. But, for safety, went with 6 . After dinner BS 11.1, a bit too cautious but, not high enough for a correction!

So, today the tossible, up in the air, plan is 12, 8 & 8 units Novorapid & 24 units Levemir at midday! Those were my normal doses back in October before all this being poorly malarky! I’ll put up with higher BS, if that’s the case, & give it a few days to settle! Then, the longer term plan, I‘ll see if I can whittle the Novorapid doses back down to 6, 4 & 4, or as close as I can, of this summer before the injury malarky!

Wishing you all a day of sunshine inside & out & continue to give what for to those snotty cold virues!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 on this last day of 2018. Man flu still abounds in this house but he’s being a brave little soldier! 

I lost weight too with this lurgy @eggyg so some small mercies.


----------



## Ljc

Happy new year.

Ihope everyone with the lurgy feels much better soon.

Woke up to a too close to the knuckle 4.2 with the Libre line showing quite a time skimming the red zone .
I guess that glass of wine beat the pile of walnuts and those two chocolates.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all.

7.7 for me have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Sensor just ended so back to fingerpricking. Rashly decided to change my lancet.

Have a good year everyone.


----------



## Madeline

8.2 for me. Happy New Year y’all!


----------



## Robin

Happy New Year all. 5.3 here, amazingly, after a guestimated correction dose at bedtime after I'd completely forgotten I needed a bolus for that rhubarb gin and ginger ale at midnight!


----------



## AJLang

Happy New Year everyone. 5.5 with another smooth line through the night


----------



## Flower

Happy New Year with an added pinch and a punch 

9.9 to start a new finger pricking year off. Not bad considering my pump cannula had nearly dropped off and I was 23.9 before bed  Nobody said it was going to be easy !

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Happy New Year everyone. A 5.9 this morning. Still not over the lurgy, feel a bit better and have been pottering about but not well enough to host our usual New Year Day party. I felt bad cancelling it but obviously everyone very understanding. The plan today is to leave the house, just up to the shed, my poor birdies need feeding. It’s a lovely sunny day so that gives me a boost and some much needed vitamin C. Have a great day and 2019.


----------



## Lanny

11:39 BS 7.8. Going in the right direction again! Yesterday’s plan went rather well! Deliberately didn’t test after meals but, pre lunch was BS 5.6 & pre dinner was BS 6.2. AND taste is almost back to normal: manged a few paprika pringles with my glass of elderflower presse toast at midnight!

Sticking with the same plan today & see how it goes? I have a bit of a delicate head today, no, no, I’m tee total, remember? I slept with the window open because my nose felt a bit stuffy & I didn’t want to go back on cetrizine! I couldn’t sleep & the fresh air helped so, was watching on youtube The Kirov Ballet performing Sleeping Beauty & fell asleep about half way through around 4am? Closed the window when I woke up cold! Will have breakfast & watch the rest of it later!

Happy New Year everybody & I’m glad to see the cold virues being kicked off, those snotty so & so’s! @Madeline, glad to see your numbers coming down &, hopefully, you’ll be out of hospital soon! @eggyg, glad to hear you’re feeling better & sorry to hear of your cancelled party!

Have a wonderful day everyone filled with sunshine inside & out! 2019, here we boldly go!


----------



## Amigo

Started the year on a 7.2 which isn’t bad after the little ‘snackettes’ out last night. I was 7.2 after those too so stayed steady overnight.
Spent NYE in the company of a newly diagnosed type2 friend who is at the ‘daren’t eat *anything*’ stage, sticking to *low fat* as advised, been told *she doesn’t need to test *even though she’d like to, taking her dietary advice from the percentage labels on the front of packaging and *straight onto statins! 
*
 From the medical advice she’s received, I’ve no idea what’s left for her to eat. Oh, apart from the low fat yoghurts that have been commended! We had a little chat about that.
*
*


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, and happy New Year to all

I woke (eventually) on 10.3, the overnight line rising to this from around 7 at  the 6 o’clock wee. Could be the cold, I suppose, very snotty and coughing this morning. 

I’ll be unable to go to the footie this afternoon, the lift repair man came yesterday to stick “do not use” labels on the lift. Lazy b*****d.

I’m going to spend the morning revising the Grumpy 101 module in my magistrate training handbook.

Anyway, last night I watched the Scottish Hogmanay on BBC Scotland (channel 977 on Sky). Everybody having a fun time, and singing Auld Lang Syne with the correct pronunciation. Few English people understand the words, particularly the later verses, but it’s a song about lost love, though not sad, a happy reminiscence

Have a good day, have a good 2019, and best of luck with the medical shortages, something else that the Brexiteers forgot to mention.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 10.0 here and a horrible cold ☹️. Reached 18.8 before lunch so temp basal is on and long walk this afternoon I hope will help.


----------



## Wirrallass

I meant to post this last  night but........!





Happy New Year to you all. Wishing you a healthier year ahead with much happiness ~ joy  ~ success in all that you do ~ and much wealth in more ways than one.

Ooops almost forgot....it was 8.5 late this morning which is nothing to frown upon considering the feast and prosecco last night

Love & best wishes 
Wirralass x


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, hope you've had a nice new years' day. I was up to 9 this morning, bit disappointing, but I'm putting it down to constant snacking last night, particularly onions.  All Atkins foods, just too much of it.


----------



## Ljc

Yawn stretch. Good morning folks.  It’s 7.6 for me this morning, I expected higher as I seem to have scoffed  3 macaroons at bedtime


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a back to work 6.2 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all
8.7 for me but awake really early and had a coffee, so perhaps not as high as that before.

Working up to taking decorations down today, bah humbug !


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up (earlier then I intended) with a score of 6.5. Fair enough.

The reason I woke up was coughing, after this cold, and a bit wheezy, so in addition to the morning diet of Americano and CBD oil, add Ventolin. Oh well, all is peaceful now. Don’t think I’d pass an Olympic dope test, mind

I’m hoping the lift is repaired today, need some supplies and some fresh air. Yesterday, of course, I missed the rare event of a Blackburn Rovers win against West Brom. On New Years Day, of course, it’s a question of which side comes blinking into the daylight in decent fettle, to say nothing of the supporters.

Have a good day everyone, it’ll soon be spring. Though who decided to make January such a long month?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 for me too, today. It looks very cold and dark outside.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

6.5 this cold and frosty morning and another 7 days before the next dose of steroids. Wondering how many weeks it would take before I could reduce insulin to 0 ... ah can but dream.

Have a good day everyone and hope the colds, lurgy and bugs stay away xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.8 today. Hello normal time 

Some blighter has given me a sore throat and blocked nose combo  so much for my healthy new year, it lasted half a day! 

Have a good day all


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, white and frosty here, chilly. Have run out of strips, they're on their way from ebay asap with any luck. Have a good day y'all. 

Not taking the decorations down till Epiphany but it does seem a long time to go...I'm holding out till Jesus gets his prezzies.


----------



## AJLang

6.8 when I tested at 1am, 5am and 7.15am but Libre either said I was 4.2 or in the 2's.  Thank goodness I double-check with my finger pricker.  Very happy that it was a stable 6.8


----------



## Amigo

A waking 6.2 and glad the festivities are now over with the glittery tat boxed up and only the remnants of a half a box of mince pies and the soft centres left! 

Time for a proper shop today for proper food and I hope all the sales seekers have returned to work.

Next week all the medical appointments start in earnest


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.0 on a bright sunny day, down to 7.3 now , digestive biscuits at midnight probably didn`t help. Had a nice £800 windfall to start the New year , very nice. Lurgy seems to be hanging around for a few of you, hopefully it will not last too long.

Have a good day and a great 2019 at least until Brexit arrives.


----------



## Lanny

10:47 BS 9.3. Woke with a massive headache! Actually woke a few times during the night with a headache buy, WHY didn’t I think to test? Just went back to sleep! Don’t feel like eating now so, had 6 units Novorapid & half an oatcake! Headache is beginning to recede! Did I go low in the night & wake with the hanover headache? Time to test after as well as before meals again. BUT, taste is back to normal & I’ll defrost & eat the lamb casserole I couldn’t eat when things were tasting SO intense!

Good morning everyone! Sorry I can’t work up any more enthusiasm with a pounding headache!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Ugh, poor you, hope you feel better soon, not much you can do except wait for normality to reappear!


Thanks Robin, only just checking in here again lol, the lurgy has gone again but seen as my grandad has it back I don't know how long I'm free of it , levels are still high but as I have to wait 3 days between Tresiba adjustments it'll just take time, would've been due to up another unit a 2 nights ago but wasn't willing to risk it with the new years meal dose etc as it isn't 'normal' circumstances and at least doing it now things are back to normal I'll get a better idea of it's effect xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning


----------



## Ljc

Woke to 4.7 with a pretty good flatfish.
Have just fired up a new sensor, I hope it’s a gud un .

I bought 3 sensors yesterday and have already received the email saying they’ve been dispatched


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me.

Cricked my back yesterday. Ouch!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. Good job you reminded me what day of the week it is, @Ljc I haven’t got a clue at the moment.


----------



## Carolg

9.3 for me today. Going to move my lazy butt and walk to shops to buy a new doorbell as wee theiving destructive gits stole the bell from my front door. That’s the problem of living in a street that is a through way from Main Street to everywhere. Here,s hoping they had fun with it..maybe put out the other part for them


----------



## Madeline

4.5 for me, bit of a surprise after midnight toast munching.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps 

Interesting night for me. Went to bed on 5.6. Dead straight line till waking on 5.9, which is essentially the same score. Struggled out of bed, put on dressing gown, and wheelchaired down in the lift to pick up the Guardian. Got back, and my over solicitous liver had bunged me up to 8.2. At least it still works.

Went down into the village yesterday afternoon for some supplies. Like a ghost town. I think all the proper workers have gone back to work, so I was reduced to annoying Range Rover Evoques driven by women. You can identify the women because they always give me a 10ft wide berth. Tell you what, it was flipping cold.

Anyway, have a good day everyone, I’m off for a birthday tea at a local restaurant tomorrow. I expect I’ll be paying


----------



## Tickledpinknot

5.7 and really enjoying being a more ‘normal’ diabetic. Is there such a thing? By the way, what is the flatfish you all talk about?
Enjoy your birthday tea @mikeyB and hope your back improves @khskel.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

09:00 BS 7.3.


Tickledpinknot said:


> 5.7 and really enjoying being a more ‘normal’ diabetic. Is there such a thing? By the way, what is the flatfish you all talk about?
> Enjoy your birthday tea @mikeyB and hope your back improves @khskel.



A flatfish is a flat straight line line trace of blood sugars on a continuous glucose monitor, like libre flash, & means your BS was steady with little or no variation!


----------



## Lanny

I forgot to post this earlier 09:00 BS 7.3. Feeling a bit better today but, still woke with an inkling of a headache!

Yesterday’s massive headache meant I stayed in bed & I fell asleep again until 6pm, after midday Levemir of 26, upped a little in case I’m brewing something again! Headache when awake & ate a lot, hungry, 12 units Novorapid, sleeping & awake again, before BS 10.5 after BS 9.7. Then went back to bed around 1am after 8 units Levemir, upped a bit! Slept a lot yesterday!

Had 14 units Novorapid for breakfast & just now, 10:43, after BS 9.3. Staying in bed today with a hot water bottle under the quilt!

A good morning to everyone & I’m summoning up a bit more enthusiasm to wish you all some sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Ljc

Tickledpinknot said:


> 5.7 and really enjoying being a more ‘normal’ diabetic. Is there such a thing? By the way, what is the flatfish you all talk about?
> Enjoy your birthday tea @mikeyB and hope your back improves @khskel.


It’s as @Lanny explained.  It all started when I didn’t notice my iPad had put flatfish instead of flatline .


----------



## Madeline

Ljc said:


> It’s as @Lanny explained.  It all started when I didn’t notice my iPad had put flatfish instead of flatline .


Did it not seem out of plaice?


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Did it not seem out of plaice?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 .


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Ljc said:


> It’s as @Lanny explained.  It all started when I didn’t notice my iPad had put flatfish instead of flatline .


Thanks for enlightening me, I thought it was diabetic medical terminology. Well, I guess it is really


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Ljc said:


> It’s as @Lanny explained.  It all started when I didn’t notice my iPad had put flatfish instead of flatline .


Thanks, glad I don’t have libre, I don’t want to know what my continuous readings would be...definitely not flatfish for sure!


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, a 9.3 for me today. Blood tests tomorrow ready for my annual review, should be interesting to see the results (might not find out until I get back from Poland though).


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.3 .


Oooo just a breadcrumb off a house special Ted ~ maybe tomorrow eh?

WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all and just undershot the HS with a 5.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.5 for me today. Off to have blood taken this morning ready to see what's happening with my HbA1c and everything else they check.


----------



## Carolg

9.3 today. Cold here today. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. A 9.5 for me today. Off to have blood taken this morning ready to see what's happening with my HbA1c and everything else they check.


Good luck at the vampires today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. I hate cold, dark mornings!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning everyone .  Hope you all have a good day 
6.6 on the finger 
According to the Libre I spent most of  the night in the red zone and woke on 4.2 , what a little fibber it is today. 

This silly gal didn’t notice she had forgotten to order some needles with my last meds order . (Thank heaven for online ordering)  I’ve got enough to see me through till Wednesday so I am nit desperate but I hate getting that low esp as I am finding more blocked needles than usual with this batch, had three yesterday.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

5.4 this cold and frosty morning. Piling on the thermals to meet the farrier and ply him with hot tea.
Keep warm everyone xx


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 6.3 here today and hoping for a steadier day. Huge amounts of basal testing required but too tired to do it at the moment.

Have a great day all


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.8 today 

I'll join you @grainger in hoping for a steadier today after 2 crashing hypos yesterday and the resultant blood glucose trek up Everest and back. My resolution not to swear as much has well and truly gone out of the window 

Enjoy your day - I think it's a Friday? Lost track after Christmas and New Year


----------



## Madeline

5.1 so so close!

Off nebs, plotting my escape


----------



## eggyg

Hi all, been MIA the last couple of days. The lurgy has almost left the room, thank goodness. A 5.5 this morning, lowest for a while. Going to venture into the town today, need some supplies for our re organised New Year party on Sunday and may have a look in the remnants of the sales. Have a fantastic Friday.


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> Did it not seem out of plaice?


Oh my Cod!


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 6.7 today following an 8 before bed last night...the result of the biccies I couldn't resist plus panettone and suchlike. We have an Epiphany service & party at church on Sunday (Twelfth Night) so hopefully after that I can get back to normality. And I haven't been able to exercise cos I hurt my knees slipping and falling down the stairs in the tube station before Christmas. And it was my dodgy knee came off worst too...


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.8  at least the sun is shining .

I haven't been able to exercise cos I hurt my knees slipping and falling down the stairs in the tube station before Christmas.

OH @Pine Marten wow I bet that hurt  please take care.

So close @Madeline next time .

Good luck today @Stitch147 .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Had a lie in this morning. Woke in the night with a 2.3 Woke this morning with 9.2, but I think that is the DP, rather than overcorrection. Not that bothered, to be honest.

Anyway, it’s my birthday today, and the lift engineers are still working on the lift to get it working. If they can’t manage it, I can’t go out for my birthday tea with the family. After I’ve posted this, I may go out and tell them that, just to make them feel horrible.

The lie in was because I stayed up late to watch Casablanca on Sky Movies Greats. I love that film, it’s perfect. Fantastic story, brilliant acting and crackling dialogue, and all brought in in around 98 minutes. A masterpiece.

Here’s looking at you, kids


----------



## Madeline

Happy to hear you’re on the mend @eggyg


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Had a lie in this morning. Woke in the night with a 2.3 Woke this morning with 9.2, but I think that is the DP, rather than overcorrection. Not that bothered, to be honest.
> 
> Anyway, it’s my birthday today, and the lift engineers are still working on the lift to get it working. If they can’t manage it, I can’t go out for my birthday tea with the family. After I’ve posted this, I may go out and tell them that, just to make them feel horrible.
> 
> The lie in was because I stayed up late to watch Casablanca on Sky Movies Greats. I love that film, it’s perfect. Fantastic story, brilliant acting and crackling dialogue, and all brought in in around 98 minutes. A masterpiece.
> 
> Here’s looking at you, kids



Happy Birthday, @mikeyB!


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier. 12:04 BS 10.7. Still woke with a headache: 4th. morning in a row! Got up too late to see GP today so, will have to do it on Mobday! I wondered if it was high blood pressure as twice I had constant headaches, so constant I stopped noticing, the first time when I was put on meds for it & the second time when I needed to increase those meds! Checked my blood pressure & it was a normal range 124/72. Last checked Boxing Day 117/52 in the optimal range where I usually am. So only a bit higher than usual.

Had 14 units Novorapid & breakfast. After, just now 14:02, BS 9.1.

It’s actually been a bit warmer here the last few days & it’s mild today as well! Having some winter sun in the conservatory today & cooked a ton of food in insulated bento boxes in a vacum flask, 1.5l bottle of water & glass, kindle, iPhone, heater & blankets for a relaxing day! I have enough food & water to last me the whole day & kept warm for about 8 hours!

I wish you all a wonderful day & the weekend’s not far off!


----------



## Lanny

05:14 BS 6.9. My headache never went away yesterday & it was in the background the whole day! It started to get more painful in the evening & I took 2x500mg paracetamol tablets at 6pm. Didn’t make a difference! It was a constant ache that grew sharp when trying to concentrate or think! But, if I distracted myself, by watching tv, cooking etc. I wouldn’t notice! Then, I went to bed & couldn’t sleep! I just dozed lightly for about 2 hours & gave up: too painful! I called Doctor on Call at about 04:45 & have an appointment to see a doctor at 09:20 at the hospital in the morning & to call 999 if symtoms worsen before then! There are no doctors available until the morning!


----------



## Carolg

Hope you get some answers Lanny and feel better


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Weekends come around quicker after a three day week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

10.3 for me after munchies last night and a hypo at lunch time(BG 2.9). Had walked to shops and a later lunch.
Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Hope you get some answers Lanny and feel better



Thanks, @Carolg. Not long to wait now! Been getting more nauseous the past hour & almost vomitting after eating half oatcake & 8 units Novorapid around 07:30 as BS had risen to 10.2. Very bitter tasting: like MSG overload!

Getting ready to leave for the hospital now!

Will try & update when I can!


----------



## Ljc

I


Lanny said:


> Thanks, @Carolg. Not long to wait now! Been getting more nauseous the past hour & almost vomitting after eating half oatcake & 8 units Novorapid around 07:30 as BS had risen to 10.2. Very bitter tasting: like MSG overload!
> 
> Getting ready to leave for the hospital now!
> 
> Will try & update when I can!


I hope you get answers and feel much better soon


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
I hope you get sorted at the hospital, @Lanny


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone ~ 6.3 today and content with this. My average seven day waking bg is 6.4 so its reducing slowly. I continue to manage my Diabetes with diet only ~ it's hard work as its zilch exercise for the time being.

My Physiotherapist has given me a personal exercise regime to follow plus a wobbly cushion ~ in an effort to alleviate the excruiating back and hip pains. I've also started taking CBD Oil.

It's frosty and brass monkeys out there again so wrap up warm if you're venturing out *my friends. Take care.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Ljc

I forgot to report this earlier 6.7 on the finger Libre disagreed and said 4.1 with a red line all night, what a fibber.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from hospital! Too early to tell if it’s Bells Palsy again so, have to keep an eye on things! Gave me stronger painkillers & anti sickness pills. No signs of weakness in the face & it seems to be just neuralgic pain & occasional numbness at the moment! Keep an eye on things over the weekend & if Bells Palsy develops with facial weakness then, back to Doctor on Call or A&E for anti-virals: steroids, for Bells Palsy, give me hallucinations!

Just going to take my pills, lunchtime meds & eat a sandwich I bought at the hospital shop! Hopefully, I can then get some sleep if the painkillers work?


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers. 

8.1 this morning, woke with a rotten headache after dreaming there was a gorilla on my kitchen work top warming his snack in my microwave, working the buttons and _everything_!


----------



## eggyg

Sorry late today, but for good reason, for the first time in almost 2 weeks I had some energy when I got up this morning, not much but 100% more than have had. So got cracking on prepping for tomorrow’s New Year Day party ( postponed from Tuesday). Anyways, I was a very nice 5.7 this morning. Have a super Saturday and for the wage slaves who are going back to work on Monday ( or already back) have a great weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon folks.

Very late reporting - woke on 8.1. Nipped down in the lift to pick up the paper, greeted  my neighbour Joe, who was just coming in with a bit of shopping. We got into lift, which is where we spent 2 hours stuck between floors. The alarm system didn’t seem to working, other residents noted our plight, and made calls, eventually somebody was told to call the fire service. So Fireman Sam and his friends got the door open, but there wasn’t enough room to get out. 

Next plan, open up the motor cupboard and hand crank the lift downwards, which worked. So we escaped. I went straight outside for a vape. Then the firemen carried my wheelchair upstairs (not with me in it) and then two hunky firemen carried me, plus Guardian, upstairs to reunite me with the chair. Not very dignified. 

Don’t let anybody tell you stress doesn’t affect BG. I tested when I got back and scored 20.1. Hadn’t taken my morning Levemir before the expedition for the paper, mind. And it was a good job I went to the loo before I went.

I had planned to go down into the village this afternoon, for a few odds and ends, but I’m completely housebound again. That is annoying. And I can’t make a grocery delivery order, I can’t expect a delivery driver to run up and downstairs with crates of shopping. 

Shit Saturday. By sheer coincidence, Jane from the Housing Association phoned with a questionnaire about satisfaction living here. After a few “very satisfied” answers, we hit the lift, where I  spent half the morning. After profuse apologies, I did reassure her that it had never happened to me before, so it was a whole new experience. And I did add, “Aye, but I bet you’ve never been carried upstairs in your PJs and dressing gown by two hunky firemen”. I think she’s probably still laughing.

Right, I’m off for a shave, beard trim and shower, start the day over, and see if I can switch into normal.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, good grief @mikeyB! What a day you’ve had! Shock emoji! Hope the rest of your day is better!


----------



## Lanny

17:17 BS 7.1 after 4 hours of sleep. After downing the painkillers & anti sickness pills I had very weird sensations that were battling each other; on one side my nausea rising up keeping me awake; on the other side my tiredness & zonking out feeling from the painkillers sinking me back down to sleep! Up & down on the edge of sleep for about an hour & eventually sleep won!

Up now & the initial headache & nausea is much better! It was only 4 hours of sleep but, I FEEL much better! Oh, just noticed my smileys/emojis are back! Surprised emoji! A good sign that I can see the humour & emoting again!

Will have some food now!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon folks.
> 
> Very late reporting - woke on 8.1. Nipped down in the lift to pick up the paper, greeted  my neighbour Joe, who was just coming in with a bit of shopping. We got into lift, which is where we spent 2 hours stuck between floors. The alarm system didn’t seem to working, other residents noted our plight, and made calls, eventually somebody was told to call the fire service. So Fireman Sam and his friends got the door open, but there wasn’t enough room to get out.
> 
> Next plan, open up the motor cupboard and hand crank the lift downwards, which worked. So we escaped. I went straight outside for a vape. Then the firemen carried my wheelchair upstairs (not with me in it) and then two hunky firemen carried me, plus Guardian, upstairs to reunite me with the chair. Not very dignified.
> 
> Don’t let anybody tell you stress doesn’t affect BG. I tested when I got back and scored 20.1. Hadn’t taken my morning Levemir before the expedition for the paper, mind. And it was a good job I went to the loo before I went.
> 
> I had planned to go down into the village this afternoon, for a few odds and ends, but I’m completely housebound again. That is annoying. And I can’t make a grocery delivery order, I can’t expect a delivery driver to run up and downstairs with crates of shopping.
> 
> Shit Saturday. By sheer coincidence, Jane from the Housing Association phoned with a questionnaire about satisfaction living here. After a few “very satisfied” answers, we hit the lift, where I  spent half the morning. After profuse apologies, I did reassure her that it had never happened to me before, so it was a whole new experience. And I did add, “Aye, but I bet you’ve never been carried upstairs in your PJs and dressing gown by two hunky firemen”. I think she’s probably still laughing.
> 
> Right, I’m off for a shave, beard trim and shower, start the day over, and see if I can switch into normal.


OMG Mike! Those poor firemen, that Guardian is a hefty tome, especially on a Saturday with all the inserts! Hope you and Joe are ok and have recovered from the shock. I bet Mrs MikeyB was stressed to death too. If you ratch in the freezer there’ll be something lingering in the bottom you can have for your tea. Take care.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon folks.
> 
> Very late reporting - woke on 8.1. Nipped down in the lift to pick up the paper, greeted  my neighbour Joe, who was just coming in with a bit of shopping. We got into lift, which is where we spent 2 hours stuck between floors. The alarm system didn’t seem to working, other residents noted our plight, and made calls, eventually somebody was told to call the fire service. So Fireman Sam and his friends got the door open, but there wasn’t enough room to get out.
> 
> Next plan, open up the motor cupboard and hand crank the lift downwards, which worked. So we escaped. I went straight outside for a vape. Then the firemen carried my wheelchair upstairs (not with me in it) and then two hunky firemen carried me, plus Guardian, upstairs to reunite me with the chair. Not very dignified.
> 
> Don’t let anybody tell you stress doesn’t affect BG. I tested when I got back and scored 20.1. Hadn’t taken my morning Levemir before the expedition for the paper, mind. And it was a good job I went to the loo before I went.
> 
> I had planned to go down into the village this afternoon, for a few odds and ends, but I’m completely housebound again. That is annoying. And I can’t make a grocery delivery order, I can’t expect a delivery driver to run up and downstairs with crates of shopping.
> 
> Shit Saturday. By sheer coincidence, Jane from the Housing Association phoned with a questionnaire about satisfaction living here. After a few “very satisfied” answers, we hit the lift, where I  spent half the morning. After profuse apologies, I did reassure her that it had never happened to me before, so it was a whole new experience. And I did add, “Aye, but I bet you’ve never been carried upstairs in your PJs and dressing gown by two hunky firemen”. I think she’s probably still laughing.
> 
> Right, I’m off for a shave, beard trim and shower, start the day over, and see if I can switch into normal.


Oh heck Mike. I hope they get that lift sorted out properly and quickly this time.


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 17:17 BS 7.1 after 4 hours of sleep. After downing the painkillers & anti sickness pills I had very weird sensations that were battling each other; on one side my nausea rising up keeping me awake; on the other side my tiredness & zonking out feeling from the painkillers sinking me back down to sleep! Up & down on the edge of sleep for about an hour & eventually sleep won!
> 
> Up now & the initial headache & nausea is much better! It was only 4 hours of sleep but, I FEEL much better! Oh, just noticed my smileys/emojis are back! Surprised emoji! A good sign that I can see the humour & emoting again!
> 
> Will have some food now!


I hope you feel much better today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I hope you all have  good day and that those who are not well feel much better soon. 
I’ve not bodged my finger yet but this fibber of a   sensor reckons I was 4.2 ( I can  add around 2.0 to that)  and that I spent all night in the red zone  which I very much doubt. 

I placed this sensor higher up my arm than I usually do and wonder if that may have anything to do with it. 
I dont really mind this sensor being out by around 2.0 because at least it’s is consistent and reading lower than blood.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.3 for me today. Woke early again, but cuddled in at moment as cold here today. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me

I'd say something interesting if I was a bit more awake.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Won't be about much next week as I'm off to Poland for a few days tomorrow morning. Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Ljc! I DO feel better today!

07:55 BS 7.8. I’m finding that as long as I don’t let the pain build up too much I don’t feel sick & I just need the painkillers & not the anti sickness pills! Just upped the midnight Levemir a bit more to 10 units, pain, & took 8 units Novorapid, 2 more co codomol 15/500mg tablets, half oatcake & going back to sleep; still tired! Yawning emoji!

The pain is a degree or two less & the left side of my face is a little numb! Gave it a nice long gentle massage as there’s a school of thought that that helps to stimulate the facial nerves & that helps with Bells Palsy! Not everyone gets pain but, I always do & that’s a good sign because it means the nerves are still there & trying to come back. Oh, just remembered to check the mirror, as yet, still no signs of facial weakness! So, I’m holding up my end of the battle & I’ll get some more rest to help me keep that up!

I wish everyone a good day.  I’m just off for 40 winks.


----------



## Lanny

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Won't be about much next week as I'm off to Poland for a few days tomorrow morning. Hope you all have a good week.



Have a nice trip in Poland, @Stitch147!


----------



## grainger

Morning. 14.0!!!!! ..... why why why?!?!?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I’m feeling much better this morning after yesterday’s events, and the consequences. I spent yesterday afternoon correcting stuff, and loading up on caffeine, so embarked on the evening. Made a meal, ate it, but because I had no appetite, and food takes longer to absorb in the evening, I opted for bolussing after. I didn’t finish the meal, so good choice.

Not. I fell asleep immediately after eating, and didn’t wake for 2 hours, not having taken any bolus insulin or evening Levemir. Registered HI on the Libre, which given the amount I’d eaten was a surprise, to say the least. It was 28.7 on finger prick. So took my evening Levemir, and multi site dose of Humalog ( I divided it into three, and used three sites, to avoid using a large dose in one place- the absorption is better).

Anyway, all that worked, and woke on 7.2, running steadily.

So, went down in the lift to get the paper after going to the loo, and taking morning Levemir. And my reading glasses just in case

So, back in action, Americano in hand, and all set for a Sunday relax.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## mikeyB

grainger said:


> Morning. 14.0!!!!! ..... why why why?!?!?


Don’t panic, grainger. Ours is not to reason why when the Diabetes Fairy strikes. Grit your teeth, put it right, and plough on.

I blame Northie. Not a fit person to be in charge of wild fairies.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 with a nice ulcer on my tongue . Don`t worry @grainger ours is not worry but to do, I went up to 14.8 yesterday afternoon nothing to eat all day just tea & water a bit of bolus then back to 6.4, just keep checking and adjusting.

What can one say @mikeyB thank goodness for our fire service .

Enjoy Poland @Stitch147 . 

Keep as well as you can folks and have a happy Sunday.


----------



## Lanny

13:45 BS 7.1. Not bad! I told Siri to turn off my midday alarm yesterday as I was turning in just before midday & didn’t want it to wake me up! Then, I forgot to ask Siri to turn it back on when I expected it to wake me up! Ah, well! Midday Levemir & meds a bit late but, better late than never! Initial headache upon waking, quick look in bathroom mirror showed no facial weakness & I’m now ready for some food! I fancy some oven chips! Oh, JUST asked Siri to turn my midday alarm back on! No pain killers now I’m awake. Have only taken them when I want to sleep!  Anyway the pain is getting less by little degrees! Being able to sleep is making a BIG difference!


----------



## Lanny

04:57 BS 8.5. Not much of a rise overnight since I went to bed on BS 8.1 just before midnight! REAL sruggle to sleep as the painkillers aren’t working anymore, they never did with the pain, they just knocked me out so I could sleep & now it’s not doing that! Just as well that the pain is less now & not constant, just feeling the sharp twinges but, the left side of my face is growing more numb. I’m madsaging it a lot more as the pain recedes & I keep comparing it to how the right side feels & the feeling on the left is getting less! There’s still no signs of facial weakness though! I’m just waiting now to call my GP in the morning for another assessment! I don’t know if I WANT stronger painkillers, maybe not help, or maybe anti virals! Oh, I must have the usual half oatcake & half dose of Novorapid to stop the morning rise; doubled from 1mmol an hour to almost 2mmol an hour as noted on Saturday morning!


----------



## Ljc

Hi Lanny I hope your Gp can help you esp with the pain.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Woke to 6.2 on the finger. Sadly my last sensor which had 11 days to go I notice it was coming loose on one side, I taped it down  as it still worked I thought I had saved it,  sadly not so. 

I have to go to the post office today as the driver who should have delivered my sensors didn’t wait for me to open the door and took them to the post office instead without  leaving me a card to say where they were. 
So after checking with my neighbours  had to go online to track them down.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Hi Lanny I hope your Gp can help you esp with the pain.



It’s not the pain that bothers me, it’s the numbness. In a way, the pain is reassuring as it tells me the nerves are working. It worrys me that the pain is only getting less BECAUSE the nerves are going! That’s the rationale for massaging the face to stimulate the facial nerves to come back!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 5.4 for me this morning, so pleased at that. Cold and wet here today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wrong side of the tracks 7.1.

First full working week of the year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 5.4 for me this morning, so pleased at that. Cold and wet here today


Only 0.2 less and you would have had a HS


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> It’s not the pain that bothers me, it’s the numbness. In a way, the pain is reassuring as it tells me the nerves are working. It worrys me that the pain is only getting less BECAUSE the nerves are going! That’s the rationale for massaging the face to stimulate the facial nerves to come back!


Ah I understand.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning squad,

I woke with a score of 6.2 once I’d got moving. Very stiff and achy this morning, so all normal.

Went down to collect the paper, wheeled back into the lift, and pressed the button to go up. Nothing happened. Pressed it again, and the doors opened. Pressed it again, the doors closed and started going up. A thought crossed my mind that I might get stuck again - not fearful, more in resignation. Anyway, it did manage to get me up to the penthouse level. This time. This is no way to run an over 55s accommodation, we’ve done with work stress and mortgage stress, it’s supposed to be a pleasant, care free, comfortable and safe place to live. I’ll be ringing the housing association this morning for a discussion about cheap lifts.

Anyway, the footie was fun this weekend. Lots of red faces, and Newcastle were lucky to get away with a draw against Blackburn. I’ll be going to the replay.

Have a good day, everyone.

Well, apart from Preston, Leicester and especially Sheffield United supporters.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.6 @ 0700 a glass of pure orange, digestive biscuit back up to 9.1, now down to 4.4 . 

Give them `ELL @mikeyB .

Get well soon @Lanny, just a smile to keep you positive .

Great result @Carolg .


----------



## Lanny

Just back from GP! Still can’t tell if it’s Bells Palsy & she refused to give me anti virals as they can do me harm if it’s not! Keep on keeping an eye on it & first sign of drooping eye or mouth see a doctor, GP or Doctor on Call!

Just having cornflakes for a late breakfast as I didn’t get through the phone queue till 09:10, appointment for 09:50 so, straight down in a taxi to see GP. I had forgotten about the “anything lacking” blood tests before Christmas & asked, everything fine but, they didn’t check B12. I’ve been reading about that on posts connecting it with metaformin & asked especially for that! She told me my last one in March 2018 was fine but, would test me again. So, treatment room afterwards for tests which will be back tomorrow afternoon.

I COULD be getting better as the twinges of sharp pain are less frequent & the numbness comes & goes!  I’m wolfing down cornflakes as I post this. Had my lunchtime meds & will try & get some sleep!

Thanks for your posts of concern! 

I’m being extra cautious as I know what can happen! Last May 2017 Bells Palsy at the start of a cold, in combo with bunged sinuses, temporarily stopped my breathing reflexes from working & I was in hospital for 2 days until the reflex came back & was stable! Thank goodness I don’t have a cold now & my sinuses are clear, thanks to the antibiotics before Christmas! Being on a nebulizer & hooked up to oxygen & heart monitors while fighting to breathe was NOT fun! Then, when I got home I STILL had my cold to contend with!


----------



## eggyg

Hi all. Sorry missed yesterday but the hordes were coming over for our New Year Day buffet ( renamed Epiphany buffet) so was busy rustling up some delicious food ( even if I do say so myself). A very nice 5.5 yesterday and 5.7 today, very happy to report that lurgy seems to have done one. I have a bit of a persistent cough which is making me wish I had done my pelvic floor exercises after the birth of my three daughters! Late today because I didn’t get up until 10am! This is unheard of for me but I must have needed it, then after a quick breakfast it was Operation New Year Party Cleanup. It’s amazing how many plates, bowls, serving dishes, cutlery and glasses 12 people use. Thank goodness for dishwashers I say. Enjoy the rest of your Monday, I am now sitting with my feet up in front of a roaring fire.


----------



## mikeyB

Just thought I’d say, this afternoon I popped downstairs in the lift to check something on the notice board. Got back in the lift, which moved 6 inches. Then announced it was going down, which is where it stayed. 

It took me about 15 minutes to get up the stairs, and boy did that cost.

Anyway, this has now  been raised to a formal complaint. I came here for an easy life, not imprisonment. 

I would say more, but I left my brain in the Tramadol box. First I’ve taken for months.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Few days of excruciating headaches and weird vision signalled the Oncologists Christmas Eve prediction that my brain tumours are kicking off again. Reached for the steroids as ibuprofen and paracetamol had no effect and I am not often reduced to tears by the pain. So my day started on 10.6 (goodbye single figures) and finished on 25.6 (hello Humalog)
Had interesting appointment with lovely diabetic Dr this afternoon which ended in me telling him how I batch cook healthy meals from scratch using my slow cooker after he admitted to putting M&S meals in the microwave after work. Role reversal sprang to mind, especially as he didn’t really have any advice for managing my diabetes any better. At least he was taking an holistic view, not just trying to get my BG to 5!
Hope you get your accommodation issues resolved quickly @mikeyB 
Good night folks xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

@mikeyB  I hope that lift gets sorted soon.

What ever ails you I hope it ails you less today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Hello all. 8.5 for me today. 
Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Mike I hope they get that lift sorted out once and for all this time.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning . I hope you all have a good day.
I am all sensored up again  I sure missed all that additional info and my fingers are absolutely delighted 
Woke to 7.1  on the knuckle, Libre stated 5.7 I hope it gets it act together today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.5 here. Last day of my Libre sensor, it’s been another good'un. Even if the Christmas week trace did look a bit like the Himalayas!

Goodness, Mike, I hope there aren’t any more chapters in the Man versus Lift saga.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a marvellous 5.2 House Spesh today, woohoo 

Off to foot clinic at the hospital, I've not been for 3 whole weeks - I'll need a map! 

Have the best  day you can everyone


----------



## Lanny

08:09 BS 6.5. Yay! That’s more like it. Only got 2 more hours of sleep after coming back from GP yesterday but, apart from the initial headache upon waking I felt much better & it seems that I am indeed winning the battle at last. Even while awake during the rest of yesterday I was getting better with less pain & my face getting less numb! By the time I went to bed I felt so much better that I hoped I wouldn’t wake with a headache! But, not yet, it seems! Still woke with a headache but, with a much better figure & it’s receding as I stit in bed posting this! I’m definitely on the downslope of the mountain & the rest of the way is downhill! I won’t count myself completely off this mountain of struggle until I can wake up without a headache! But, I’m getting there!

GOOD morning everyone & have a GREAT day!


----------



## Lanny

Flower said:


> Good morning, a marvellous 5.2 House Spesh today, woohoo
> 
> Off to foot clinic at the hospital, I've not been for 3 whole weeks - I'll need a map!
> 
> Have the best  day you can everyone



Congrats, @Flower! Good luck woth your foot clinic!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.6 two Gluco Tabs 5.1 now . 

Congratulations on HS @Flower , good luck with foot clinic.

Ahh @mikeyB local M.P. comes to mind, just a thought.

Take care everyone its a lovely day here, hope it is were you are .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning pals 

I woke with 5.9, after a decent flat line overnight. Mind you, I felt so knackered after the stairs episode yesterday I couldn’t be bothered to eat, so collateral damage was a fast. Nothing wrong with that, mind, nice basal check.

Still haven’t had a reply from the housing association, but I’m not expecting much, to be honest. It seems they just won’t admit that it’s a bum lift. If they had specified an Otis or Schindler when the place was built, there wouldn’t be any problem. They just don’t break down. 

I don’t know if the local MP will be any use, Karnak, It’s Nigel Evans, who is an ineffectual creep. I’ll discuss further action with my brother, who is a solicitor. The local press is much more effective shaming tool, so the threat of that might focus their minds.

I like a good argument

Anyway, have a good day everyone, I’m going to have one


----------



## mikeyB

So there I was, talking to the agent (who was on site for the weekly fire alarm test), discussing how frequently the lift broke down. She said she’d ring me after my trip into the village. 

Never made it - couldn’t get out because the lift had broken down. She had just been trying it out, and she came upstairs to tell me it was broken again. She spotted me by the lift, in a darkening cloud of curses.

The HA, to their credit, are getting the chief engineer from the lift company to come and give an explanation, and will not let him escape until it’s all fixed. Don’t worry, I’m not holding my breath.

Mind you, if Mrs B runs out of gin, I can’t be held responsible for any injury or death.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Mind you, if Mrs B runs out of gin, I can’t be held responsible for any injury or death.



Don`t worry Mike I`ll send her a large bottle,delivered with compliments .


----------



## Lanny

01:29 BS 7.8. Ok ish since I went to bed on 7.3 at 20:37. Midnight alarm woke me up & it didnt hurt at all that I slipped back into sleep without noticing & next thing I know it was just past 01:00. So, sat up & had my Levemir & REALLY noticed! HEY!  No pain! Quick check in bathroom mirror, face normal, felt both sides of my face & they feel equal! At last! Even just before bed last night, just after a hot bath, a bit too hot maybe, I was sweating profusedly on both sides of my face but, could only feel the coolness on the right: very odd sensation! Had to feel the left side just to check it WAS sweating!

I can’t get back to sleep now & will finish off the other ham sandwich I couldn’t finish for dinner last night: made two & only ate one!

May go back to sleep later but, in the meantime, while I’m awake:-

I wish you all a VERY early GOOD morning & a WONDERFUL day!

It’s been a hard mountain to climb but, I climbed up to the peak, went over it & came back down the other side!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny I am so pleased to hear you are recovering.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 
Woke to a  close to the knuckle 4.2 today. However after a wee and putting away some washing up I am now sitting at 6.8 with an upward slanting arrow and as you can imagine a steep incline on the graph 
I’ll soon be fixing that though

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Wirrallass

.....and happy Wedneday my friends.
Well a rather shabby 7.1 this morning Could it be coz someone left a lemon drizzle kitkat on my beside locker?? Not I says moi!!
Have a great day all ~ not long to go before the weekend is here.
Take care
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> 01:29 BS 7.8. Ok ish since I went to bed on 7.3 at 20:37. Midnight alarm woke me up & it didnt hurt at all that I slipped back into sleep without noticing & next thing I know it was just past 01:00. So, sat up & had my Levemir & REALLY noticed! HEY!  No pain! Quick check in bathroom mirror, face normal, felt both sides of my face & they feel equal! At last! Even just before bed last night, just after a hot bath, a bit too hot maybe, I was sweating profusedly on both sides of my face but, could only feel the coolness on the right: very odd sensation! Had to feel the left side just to check it WAS sweating!
> 
> I can’t get back to sleep now & will finish off the other ham sandwich I couldn’t finish for dinner last night: made two & only ate one!
> 
> May go back to sleep later but, in the meantime, while I’m awake:-
> 
> I wish you all a VERY early GOOD morning & a WONDERFUL day!
> 
> It’s been a hard mountain to climb but, I climbed up to the peak, went over it & came back down the other side!


Thank you and you￼ too. Well done Lanny, you did it You're on the right road now to hopefully a full recovery. Good luck 
WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

I know I am lucky to have a reasonably interesting and reasonably paid job but these full length working weeks seem endless sometimes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me.
> 
> I know I am lucky to have a reasonably interesting and reasonably paid job but these full length working weeks seem endless sometimes.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Aww khskel, just one itsy bitsy of a bread crumb off a HS.
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Snap, @ Khskel!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today. Been a bit poorly over the past few days  Finally had my appointment about the hypothyroidism and have started the pills this morning, also sorted out my prescription items so I can order them in 4 weeks instead of 8 (for the past 10 years I've usually actually ordered every 6 weeks or so).


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me today. Been a bit poorly over the past few days  Finally had my appointment about the hypothyroidism and have started the pills this morning, also sorted out my prescription items so I can order them in 4 weeks instead of 8 (for the past 10 years I've usually actually ordered every 6 weeks or so).


Good. Now you can start feeling normal again. You’ll be surprised at the difference. It’ll take a month to more for there to be a significant effect, though. Your BGs should start getting back to normal.


----------



## Carolg

8.3 for me. Out of sorts leat evening cause over corrected a hypo before tea time. Will have to remember a small snack between meals.

Had to send driving licence to dvla , they are sending back a three year licence, and they  sent me all info re hypos and driving.ach well never mind.


Have a good day all and hope everyone are as well as can be


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone 

I woke on 10.2. Had a very disturbed night, but I’m not saying why.

The lift engineer got the lift working again last evening. It did come up on summons after he left, though I didn’t risk using it. This morning, it isn’t working properly. So I can’t use it. 

More tedious phone calls then, today. 

Can we start 2019 again, please?

Have a good day all, from Strangeways North.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here. Snap, @ Khskel!


Aww you too Robin just an itsy bits crumb off the elusive number!
WL


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me today. Been a bit poorly over the past few days  Finally had my appointment about the hypothyroidism and have started the pills this morning, also sorted out my prescription items so I can order them in 4 weeks instead of 8 (for the past 10 years I've usually actually ordered every 6 weeks or so).


Glad you are getting this sorted. I felt like I was walking through treacle before starting thyroxine. 9 o’clock at night was my bedtime, and unfortunately worked night shift zzz


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.1 for me today. Been a bit poorly over the past few days  Finally had my appointment about the hypothyroidism and have started the pills this morning, also sorted out my prescription items so I can order them in 4 weeks instead of 8 (for the past 10 years I've usually actually ordered every 6 weeks or so).



Glad to hear this, @Northerner! Get well soon! Missed you the last few days!


----------



## Lanny

13:11 BS 7.5. Went back to sleep sometime after 05:47 when BS was 6.6 after the ham sandwich. Slipped back into sleep again after the midday alarm & next thing I know it’s just past 13:00: déjà vu! Ah well, a matching bookend: 01:00 & 13:00 Levemir doses today! I have to get used to NOT having a headache upon waking again! Not quite up to eating yet, after ham sandwich at 01:00, so, usual half oatcake & half dose, 8 units, Novorapid to stop rise which is still double what it usually is at nearly 2mmol an hour. When at GP on Monday it rose from BS 8.4 at 08:35, while on the phone queue, to 13.4 at 11:48 when I got home again with nothing to eat, not enough time!

But, the mountain has been climbed; the strains of “The Sound of Music” & “Climb Every Mountain”, anyone? Now, I can get started on getting things back to normal!


----------



## mikeyB

I’m in no mood to write this, but I managed to get out on the Dream Machine for some essential shopping this afternoon. Nearly ran over the lift engineer on the exit from the lift. I said to him, this had better be working when I get back. Flipping cold, so I knew the frozen peas wouldn’t defrost.

Got back, and I kid you not, the lift was taped up. Had to ring Mrs B to ferry the shopping upstairs. I followed behind, eventually.

This is the line in the sand, once the Trammies have worn off


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I’m in no mood to write this, but I managed to get out on the Dream Machine for some essential shopping this afternoon. Nearly ran over the lift engineer on the exit from the lift. I said to him, this had better be working when I get back. Flipping cold, so I knew the frozen peas wouldn’t defrost.
> 
> Got back, and I kid you not, the lift was taped up. Had to ring Mrs B to ferry the shopping upstairs. I followed behind, eventually.
> 
> This is the line in the sand, once the Trammies have worn off


Flamin' Enery, Mike, we can elevate men as far as the moon, but not up a block of flats!


----------



## mikeyB

It’s one floor, not exactly the Empire State Building. And the moonshots had less computing power than this lift. That’s probably the problem. I’ve never been, but I bet the Empire State has Otis lifts.


----------



## Lanny

04:21 BS 6.0. Yippee! Pretty happy with that! Went to bed on BS 5.6 just after midnight Levemir at 00:34. After my usual hot bath before bed I was sweating profusely on both sides of my face again & was intrigued to find that not only could I feel the coolness on the left side but, it actually felt a smidge colder on that side! A quick test of digging my nails into both sides of my face & it felt a smidge sharper on the left as well! It’s as if all my massaging of that side, stimulation, has made the nerves go into overdrive now that I’ve fought off the Chicken Pox virus: cause of Bells Palsy is a reoccurrence of that virus in the passage behind the ear where there’s the least amount of space between where the facial nerves pass & the skull. People with narrow shaped heads at the ears don’t have enough space for swollen tissue, from the infection, & the facial nerves are forced against the skull: between a rock & a hard place! People with wide enough head shapes across their ears when they get that vral infection in that spot there’s enough space for the tissue to swell without impinging on the nerves.

Nails test this morning & the nerves have almost calmed down on the left side & they feel almost the same!

It’s SO NICE to wake up headache free!

A VERY good morning to you all! There’s a smidge of lightness already & it won’t take long before Spring brings back the sun in the early mornings! Have a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.5 for me.

[only joking]@mikeyB an acquaintance of mine used to be well in with the Satan's Slaves if you need some menacing doing. [/only joking]

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, the nutritional info on the back of the cheesecake packet last night was obviously accurate!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

8.9 which is amazing as on steroids for foreseeable future. 
Saw lovely Dr at diabetic clinic and have strategies for ‘what ifs’ re impending cancer treatment changes.
Was shocked when he admitted to going home to eat an M&S microwave meal so finished consultation with me suggesting slow cooker and recipes that can cook low all day. He dutifully took notes and I’ll be checking when I see him again in 3 months 
Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> It’s one floor, not exactly the Empire State Building. And the moonshots had less computing power than this lift. That’s probably the problem. I’ve never been, but I bet the Empire State has Otis lifts.



Geebus wept. Surely there's a breach of contract somewhere. Lawyer up! And get some local bloodhound digging into whatever tarted-up poxy slumlord runs the thing.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 8.2, which appears to be a peak in a ripply line in the green zone overnight. No panic.

The lift is still taped up this morning. Got advice from my solicitor (brother), so I sent an email last night threatening a claim for damage to health, and a return of the service charge. He says that the threat of a court case usually sharpens minds in those companies with a reputation to be demolished. I’m waiting for a phone call this morning.

Still, things could be worse. I could be a Burton Albion supporter. Man City best them 9-0 in the first leg of the Carabao Cup semifinal yesterday. 

There’s always the second leg to pull things round, I suppose. 

Have a good day, everyone. I’m going to have fun, for sure


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Late sleep for me and a 7.5. Cold day here so am going to coorie in


----------



## mikeyB

You’re doing right Carol, in Fife cold is colder then the rest of the country. Nothing for it but to coorie in. Did it a lot at Uni, but didn’t then know the word for it


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> You’re doing right Carol, in Fife cold is colder then the rest of the country. Nothing for it but to coorie in. Did it a lot at Uni, but didn’t then know the word for it


When I was interviewed for this job, I was asked what I really enjoyed doing and said a duvet day. This took a bit of explaining


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all, 8.7 this morning, which is much better than the last two weeks when I had a throat infectiom,  I am still coughing, but feel so much better.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon peoples. I'm doing great! 7.6 this morning after a heap of sweet carrots for tea last night and 7.1 the morning before. I was down to the 8s but this is better. I'm trying to get onto proper Atkins Induction and will do eventually, but there were tons of carrots in the fridge and today, to celebrate an £8 win on the scratchcards, I've treated myself to honey roast nuts, 2 bags for lunch. Yum. Better measure after having them come to think of it. I've only been measuring in the morning as the strips cost money!


----------



## Lanny

04:35 BS 9.3. That’ll be the chicken soup & ham sandwich that I ate just before midnight & completely forgot to bolus for, just the Levemir at midnight: NUMPTY!

Spent most of yesterday sleeping, on & off for about 4 hours, awake to eat & back to bed. I’m catching up on my missed sleep now as I was a little afraid of sleeping because I couldn’t monitor or massage my face while sleeping & afraid to wake up worse! I’m still not completely over this as the numbness on the left side keeps coming & going & there’s still some inflamation. That can last for weeks & that’s what the long courses, over weeks, of steroids are for: no longer possible for me as they gave me hallucinations the last time & had to come off them early!

The doctor also couldn’t give me anti-inflammatory pills, as I told her anti-inflammatory gels, when I injured my shoulders, set off my asthma: pills are a much stronger effect! So, this is completely down to me & the only reason the urgent care doctor gave me Co-Codamol painkillers to cover 2 days over the weekend! I only took half of them, so I could sleep, & will return the rest to the chemist.

There was a poster in the General forum posting about the dangers of Tramadol causing her father, Type 1 diabetic, to crash his BS to very dangerously low levels. I posted, on that thread, about my GP practices’, & across the NHS in Northern Ireland, policy of not prescribing Tramadol & Co-Codamol to elderly people & limited, monitored, surplies to others! They’re both opiate based painkillers & in 2015 there were more deaths in NI related to these 2 painkillers than deaths related to Heroin and cocaine combined. Please read it if you haven’t already!

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/diabetes-and-tramadol-please-please-read.79077/

Already had breakfast & my Novorapid doses are staying at 16 units as I’m waking from sleep each time I eat! I have a lot of sleep to catch up on & maintain to help me deal with the remaining inflammation! But, the worst is over, I hope & touch wood not wanting to jinx things!

Sorry to be so serious this morning but, SOME things warrant it!

A VERY good morning everyone! Keep giving those snotty cold & flu viruses “what for” & “kick their asses!” Have a WONDERFUL day & may there be bright sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends. Tested 3 times this morning coz I couldn't believe what the meter chucked out!! 9.7  10.1  9.8 I cant give a valid reason for my bgl being this high (for me) but I'm wondering if it's as a result of me returning to using both my asthma inhalers? 

I hope y'all achieve the numbers you yearn for this morning folks and if not then there's always tomorrow Take care and have an enjoyable weekend doing what you enjoy most of all whatever that may be!!!

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> View attachment 10725
> Good morning friends. Tested 3 times this morning coz I couldn't believe what the meter chucked out!! 9.7  10.1  9.8 I cant give a valid reason for my bgl being this high (for me) but I'm wondering if it's as a result of me returning to using both my asthma inhalers?
> 
> I hope y'all achieve the numbers you yearn for this morning folks and if not then there's always tomorrow Take care and have an enjoyable weekend doing what you enjoy most of all whatever that may be!!!
> 
> WL



Yeah, that’ll be the inhalers but, the BS will settle down as you continue to use them: adjusting!


----------



## Lanny

06:54 BS 7.0. Pleased that it’s come back down after breakfast! Just off for some more 40 winks now!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me

Made it to Friday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Woke to 5.4 earlier this morning.  Something started trying to break out yesterday but my body seems to be going a grand job of fight it off,  just very tired, a snotty nose and feeling cold. I slept for England yesterday  .

I hope you all have a good day and  those of you who are not well start to feel better soon ,   Take care .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, snap, @Ljc !


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Yeah, that’ll be the inhalers but, the BS will settle down as you continue to use them: adjusting!


Thanks Lanny you confirmed what I thought. Darn steroids!! I'll test again later prior to my brekky!
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.7 here...another a.m. hypo, another unit shaved off the basal tonight.

It’s cleaning, cleaning, cleaning for me today - can’t wait to finish (and I haven’t even started yet!).


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 9.3 for me after a rough evening. Scabby hypo of 2.6 just after eating my tea of baked potato and homemade chilli. Afterwards urgent visit to loo with unpleasant upset stomach. Shivery and knackered and found later I had overtreated hypo.
Slept all night and feeling good.

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.9 for me today


Hello Northerner hope you're feeling heaps better now ~ l wondered where you'd disappeared to ~ anyways good to see you back here. Take care now.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

After my meter scared me earlier I've just tested again...........



........and with numbers like 6.8 and 6.9 I'm a very happy bunny again, yeah! But...and there's a but....I haven't used my morning asthma inhalers yet! *Phew!

WL
Edited *


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hello Northerner hope you're feeling heaps better now ~ l wondered where you'd disappeared to ~ anyways good to see you back here. Take care now.
> WL


Thanks @wirralass  I've been quite shocked by how completely drained I have been feeling - hopefully the thyroxine treatment will help restore a bit of zing!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Thanks @wirralass  I've been quite shocked by how completely drained I have been feeling - hopefully the thyroxine treatment will help restore a bit of zing!


*@Northerner you should notice a huge difference within say 2wks ~ 4wks. You won't feel as lethargic ~ you'll sleep better ~ and you might lose a tad weight too if you have gained some. That's what Levothyroxine does for you! Still, take it easy and don't overdo things just yet will you, sounds like you've had a rough time Northie. You'll be pinging and zinging all over the forum before you know it haha!! Take care.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Carolg

Took me a while to get back to as “normal” as I could be and when levels are off, so am I . I am sure you will feel better soon and up to being around again


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Good morning 9.3 for me after a rough evening. Scabby hypo of 2.6 just after eating my tea of baked potato and homemade chilli. Afterwards urgent visit to loo with unpleasant upset stomach. Shivery and knackered and found later I had overtreated hypo.
> Slept all night and feeling good.
> 
> Have a good day all


Ooooo er Carolg what are you like! Hope your tum has settled now. Baked spud and chilli sounds good to me! Take care.
WL


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Ooooo er Carolg what are you like! Hope your tum has settled now. Baked spud and chilli sounds good to me! Take care.
> WL


Thanks wirralass. It was good and fine today so light diet I think to give tum a rest


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> 06:54 BS 7.0. Pleased that it’s come back down after breakfast! Just off for some more 40 winks now!


Really pleased for you Lanny ~ that's a weight off your mind I bet. Sweet dreams!
Btw I love your new Avatar.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning all, 8.7 this morning, which is much better than the last two weeks when I had a throat infectiom,  I am still coughing, but feel so much better.


Sorry to hear you've been poorly Lorraine. It's much harder I think to lose a cough during the winter months but glad your throat is better now. You take care of yourself do ya hear and feel 100% better soon x

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Really pleased for you Lanny ~ that's a weight off your mind I bet. Sweet dreams!
> Btw I love your new Avatar.
> WL



Thanks, @wirralass!

Just up again from 40 winks for another ham sandwich & chicken soup. 09:24 BS 5.6. MUCH better! Forgot to mention that yesterday all readings were sub 6 apart from the highest reading, waking, of 6.0. Have tried dialling down the dose a bit to 14 units. Will stay up to test after & have midday meds. Then, maybe another snooze? I may not need so much sleep today?


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> After my meter scared me earlier I've just tested again...........
> 
> View attachment 10727
> 
> ........and with numbers like 6.8 and 6.9 I'm a very happy bunny again, yeah! But...and there's a but....I haven't used my morning asthma inhalers yet! *Phew!
> 
> WL
> Edited *



 I bet you that’s a universal prayer of every diabetic when waiting for the numbers to come up!, with a whistle!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8,5 for me this morning, which I am pleased with, as I did eat two slices of crustry bread for tea last night and 6 peanut M&Ms.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning good number fans

Managed to hit 5.4 this morning, after a long lie in. Slept for 10 and a half hours. Feel completely refreshed. That’s the long walk up the stairs paid for, so we’re all square

The lift, apparently, needs a new part from the manufacturers, but I’m waiting for a phone call from the HA to tell me when that might be available. I’ve given them a deadline of 12 today to let me know the current state of play. For some reason the lift engineer is here today, but of course I can’t talk to him, because he’s working downstairs. That’s what really bugs me - the lack of information. 

Anyway, stuff is being done, but I need to get into a discussion about fallback situations if this ever happens again. A stairlift on at least one of the stairs might be an idea, I could just about cope with that, as could a few of my neighbours. The stairs are concrete, but that’s not a problem. Return stairlifts are always more expensive than straight runs, so I’ll see what they think. 

Anyway, have a good day folks, I’m going to have an interesting one.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 8,5 for me this morning, which I am pleased with, as I did eat two slices of crustry bread for tea last night and 6 peanut M&Ms.


Oh Lorraine you tease! You've just made me fancy a white crusty doorstep filled with bacon but I daren't

WL


----------



## Tickledpinknot

11.0 this morning and all this talk of crust bread @wirralass and @Grannylorraine is going to make me have an early lunch.
How do you all manage when eating out at irregular times? Going to watch Son play ice hockey tomorrow and catch up with friends but won’t be eating lunch til 3ish and game won’t finish til 9ish - way past my usual bedtime, let alone tea time


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Thanks @wirralass  I've been quite shocked by how completely drained I have been feeling - hopefully the thyroxine treatment will help restore a bit of zing!


Oh dear, Northie...I’ve been out of the loop, so didn’t realise you’d got thyroid trouble. Is that why you’ve been feeling so rough? Hope you’re back to your zing-tastic self asap.

Morning all. 8.2 here.

I’m determined to finish cleaning the kitchen at the new place today - then I can be reunited with the plates, pans, etc that’ve been in boxes for...well...years! Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

There's a threat of a visit to IKEA on the horizon this weekend. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:37 BS 9.7.  Overtreated a near hypo before bed? 20:43 BS 4.2. Had tea & 3 chocolate chip cookies. There were only 3 left in the tin & having 2 would have left a solitary 1 left so, scorffed that one too!, with a whistle! I dialled my doses back to 16, 14, 12 & 10 yesterday! Sttill snoozed all day but, shorter 2/3 hour naps. Had a REALLY horrid nightmare during one snooze & woke with a racing heart: one of those horror movie being chased by some monster & trying to wake up & think I have only to find that I haven’t! Maybe food in my stomach affecting my sleep? Also dialled back midnight Levemir & will dial back midday too as I kept going lower & lower yesterday: ate an extra meal!

Just finished my breakfast 45 mins ago & had 16 units again, only because of the higher start!

GOOD morning everyone & have a great weekend! Continue to give those viruses, the snotty so & so’s, short shrift & I wish you all bright sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Not too shabby considering I was 2.6 at 4am! DF, what were you playing at? (meter said i was 9.2 at bedtime, maybe it was lying. I miss my Libre!)


----------



## Carolg

10.3 for me this morning. Off for haircut. Earlier start for me


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Oh dear, Northie...I’ve been out of the loop, so didn’t realise you’d got thyroid trouble. Is that why you’ve been feeling so rough? Hope you’re back to your zing-tastic self asap.
> 
> Morning all. 8.2 here.
> 
> I’m determined to finish cleaning the kitchen at the new place today - then I can be reunited with the plates, pans, etc that’ve been in boxes for...well...years! Enjoy the weekend folks.


Thanks @Bloden  Snap! 8.2 for me as well! Keep jelly babies on hand, kitchen cleaning is the DF's favourite activity when it comes to fairy dust, well, alongside gardening


----------



## mikeyB

Morning gang

I woke up to a disconcerting 9.5, sorry for disrupting the averages. That’s the difference between tomatoes and sweetcorn. Yesterday I made a delicious Lasagne, and served it with a tomato salad. See yesterday’s post for the score. As I’m running out of food, I had to resort to serving it with sweetcorn last night. Little yellow sugar bombs, and I got the bolus wrong, don’t often eat it. That’s my excuse anyway, and though it might be boring, I like to pass on learning experiences, even though I’ve been doing it for 23 years.

You may remember the lift problem. Well, the part it needs for revival takes a couple of days to arrive, so Wednesday is the earliest day it could be mended. I’ll miss the mega Italian birthday meal for grandson, and the official party on his birthday on Sunday. I could probably just about do the Sunday party, but I know if I do that next Monday and Tuesday will be written off. I retired so I didn’t have to make decisions.

Anyway, Millwall v Blackburn is live on Sky later today, so don’t expect any evening pearls of wisdom, but watch out for clouds of curses drifting South with the prevailing wind. 

Have a good day everyone, happy shopping


----------



## Stitch147

Hi everyone, I'm back from my rather chilly trip to Poland. I was at 9.2 this morning. Got my latest HbA1c results and it's at 53. Up a bit from the last one.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you Saturday stars. A nice round 6 for me this morning. Got an exciting day ahead, wedding dress shopping with daughter number 3. Maybe not as exciting for Mr Eggy’s wallet! Hope I don’t disgrace myself with all my coughing and spluttering. I will take plenty of tissues in case I get something in my eye.  Hope you all have a fab day and @mikeyB doesnt starve. We used to slide down the stairs on tea trays, worth a thought?


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me.
> 
> There's a threat of a visit to IKEA on the horizon this weekend.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh dear! About Ikea not BGs!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks a nice 1.7 @ 0700 rechecked it, still the same. The only tell tale sign was sweating and feeling very hot, 4 Gluco Tabs and a few digestive biscuits managed to get it up to 3.6 half an hour later. I`ve not posted for a few days spent a day in hospital  right foot decided to change colour and double in size, colour nearly back to normal but still swollen. Internet was down yesterday  major talks with provider who assured me it won`t happen again, we`ll see . 

Hope everybody is as well as they can be under their own circumstances, take care and enjoy your weekend .


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Morning all you Saturday stars. A nice round 6 for me this morning. Got an exciting day ahead, wedding dress shopping with daughter number 3. Maybe not as exciting for Mr Eggy’s wallet! Hope I don’t disgrace myself with all my coughing and spluttering. I will take plenty of tissues in case I get something in my eye.  Hope you all have a fab day and @mikeyB doesnt starve. We used to slide down the stairs on tea trays, worth a thought?



My niece used to take her duvet off the bed & used it to toboggan down the stsirs. AND of course, whatever big sis did, little brother did too, to my great amusement when I used to babysit them as kids! I had great fun telling her wedding guests that that little innovation !


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks a nice 1.7 @ 0700 rechecked it, still the same. The only tell tale sign was sweating and feeling very hot, 4 Gluco Tabs and a few digestive biscuits managed to get it up to 3.6 half an hour later. I`ve not posted for a few days spent a day in hospital  right foot decided to change colour and double in size, colour nearly back to normal but still swollen. Internet was down yesterday  major talks with provider who assured me it won`t happen again, we`ll see .
> 
> Hope everybody is as well as they can be under their own circumstances, take care and enjoy your weekend .



Oh no, @KARNAK! Get well soon now that you’re bsck home!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks a nice 1.7 @ 0700 rechecked it, still the same. The only tell tale sign was sweating and feeling very hot, 4 Gluco Tabs and a few digestive biscuits managed to get it up to 3.6 half an hour later. I`ve not posted for a few days spent a day in hospital  right foot decided to change colour and double in size, colour nearly back to normal but still swollen. Internet was down yesterday  major talks with provider who assured me it won`t happen again, we`ll see .
> 
> Hope everybody is as well as they can be under their own circumstances, take care and enjoy your weekend .


Oh my goodness Ted, I'm sorry to hear this!   Glad to hear that the foot is returning to normal  1.7 is 0.2 lower than my lowest ever, and I was shaking like a leaf and pouring with sweat - I knew I was hypo but 'just wanted to finish what I was doing'  Hypo brain!  Glad you managed to treat it, it would be worth, if possible doing a couple of 3 am tests to make sure you're not dropping too low through the night and perhaps reducing your insulin. If you're recovering from an illness or infection your levels can be a bit unpredictable. 

Hope you are back up to full strength very soon


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks a nice 1.7 @ 0700 rechecked it, still the same. The only tell tale sign was sweating and feeling very hot, 4 Gluco Tabs and a few digestive biscuits managed to get it up to 3.6 half an hour later. I`ve not posted for a few days spent a day in hospital  right foot decided to change colour and double in size, colour nearly back to normal but still swollen. Internet was down yesterday  major talks with provider who assured me it won`t happen again, we`ll see .
> 
> Hope everybody is as well as they can be under their own circumstances, take care and enjoy your weekend .


 
So sorry to hear this Ted, poor you but good to hear the worst is over. You take care now & look after yourself.

WL


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. I've been in the lower 7s all week so I'm over the moon. Plus one afternoon I was in the lower 5s, so ecstatic. Mind you. I'd had a mega chippy due to being with family, out visiting, so I'd probably gone hugely high and then plummeted! Still, it was nice to see a 5, long time since I've had one. 

Can I just ask about the Chilli Baked Spud? That's one of my fave cafe meals and I thought I couldn't have it any more, because I read that baked spuds are the worst thing 'we' can eat? Is this wrong then?


----------



## Lanny

04:29 BS 6.2. Didn’t sleep as much yesterday & even spent a few hours AWAKE! AND I came up with a solution to ease the inflammation! The left side of my face is a bit swollen at times & the slight ache dosen’t really count as PAIN & painkillers, paracetamol anyway, dosen’t work on that. Although, aspirin might but, don’t want to be guzzling down painkillers for a protracted amount of time! So, what is good for swelling?:ice! Used an ice pack, ones you freeze yourself usually for keeping picnics etc. cool, wrapped it in a muslin face cloth, not to get a cold burn, & slepped it on! Ahhhh! Did the trick & worked a treat! BS yesterday was a bit up & down with some 9’s because of the growing discomfort, from inflammation, until I tried the ice in the evening & I’ll continue to apply it when I need to!

Will try 14 units Novorapid for breakfast then, 12 & 10, depending on the meter, & haven’t decided, YET, on midday Levemir: ice solution, if needed, for discomfort? 

Top of the morning to you all! Oooh! I’ve gone Irish this morning! Just off to brekkie! Like a little Irish leprechaun, with a lilting swing, hop, skip & a jump!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I've been in the lower 7s all week so I'm over the moon. Plus one afternoon I was in the lower 5s, so ecstatic. Mind you. I'd had a mega chippy due to being with family, out visiting, so I'd probably gone hugely high and then plummeted! Still, it was nice to see a 5, long time since I've had one.
> 
> Can I just ask about the Chilli Baked Spud? That's one of my fave cafe meals and I thought I couldn't have it any more, because I read that baked spuds are the worst thing 'we' can eat? Is this wrong then?


Hi Ditto. Wow what a huge diference in your numbers. 5's and 7's are excellent numbers in comparison to what they were, well done you. Stick to what you're doing hun, you're obviously doing something right

WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Hoping to finish this kitchen cleaning lark today. I’ve saved the best til last - the oven, eek!

Hope your foot is better today, @KARNAK.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Looks like the threat of IKEA has abated for the moment, unlike the wind in the valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Morning all you Saturday stars. A nice round 6 for me this morning. Got an exciting day ahead, wedding dress shopping with daughter number 3. Maybe not as exciting for Mr Eggy’s wallet! Hope I don’t disgrace myself with all my coughing and spluttering. I will take plenty of tissues in case I get something in my eye.  Hope you all have a fab day and @mikeyB doesnt starve. We used to slide down the stairs on tea trays, worth a thought?


Mikey on a tray eggyg? Now that would be a hoot and a sight for sore eyes!! Haha!
Sorry Mike, no offence meant
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Had a biccy before bed to avoid a repeat of the previous night.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.6 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning mates

It’s great this morning, wind and sideways rain. Reminds me of Mull. Well, not completely because the paper arrived this morning. On Mull, I guess, the ferries won’t be running so I wouldn’t be able to to get grumpy at the behaviour of grown ups in Londonstan.

Anyway, I woke up on 8.2, that’ll  be the ice cream

I’ve decided I will go the grandson’s birthday party, followed by Lunch at The Eagle. That should give me enough energy to get up the stairs when I get back. That means tomorrow will be a write off, but who cares?

I don’t fancy going downstairs on a tray, though thanks for the thought.  The stairs are concrete. No offence taken, WL, if I can’t laugh at comments like that I’d be a right misery

It’s not the going down, it’s the coming up. (That’s a direct quote from the Kama Sutra)

Have a good day, everyone. I will, if I don’t get blown over in the wheelchair, but if I do, be assured I will post a selfie


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I've been in the lower 7s all week so I'm over the moon. Plus one afternoon I was in the lower 5s, so ecstatic. Mind you. I'd had a mega chippy due to being with family, out visiting, so I'd probably gone hugely high and then plummeted! Still, it was nice to see a 5, long time since I've had one.
> 
> Can I just ask about the Chilli Baked Spud? That's one of my fave cafe meals and I thought I couldn't have it any more, because I read that baked spuds are the worst thing 'we' can eat? Is this wrong then?


I haven’t had many baked potatoes since prescribed insulin. But it wasn’t a huge one and can’t give accurate result, because I had a hypo almost after last mouthful.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 10.7 for me this morning, but probably because I had a bag of crisps at 10 pm. (Didn’t even enjoy them)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today  Wonder if I'll ever see those 5s again?


----------



## mikeyB

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 10.7 for me this morning, but probably because I had a bag of crisps at 10 pm. (Didn’t even enjoy them)


Listen to your body, Carol. If you’re not enjoying crisps, that’s a signal.( Or maybe you were eating Walkers rather than Seabrooks). That’s what I find, anyway.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Listen to your body, Carol. If you’re not enjoying crisps, that’s a signal.( Or maybe you were eating Walkers rather than Seabrooks). That’s what I find, anyway.


They were walkers, left over Xmas stock. I like seabrooks but couldn’t keep them in house. Will give walkers ones away. I would rather have a wee box of Graze nuts and less carbs as well


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 @0700 but only 2.1 @0300, although I did reduce the insulin by two units, obviously not enough . Right foot still very swollen, throat has gained the proverbial frog and the usual aches & pains that go with the lurgy .

Thankyou all who sent me their best wishes and advice .

It’s not the going down, it’s the coming up. (That’s a direct quote from the Kama Sutra) I wonder what you mean @mikeyB .

Well I`m still going out today to see if I can infect the rest of Paignton , take care all enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.6 @0700 but only 2.1 @0300, although I did reduce the insulin by two units, obviously not enough . Right foot still very swollen, throat has gained the proverbial frog and the usual aches & pains that go with the lurgy .
> 
> Thankyou all who sent me their best wishes and advice .
> 
> It’s not the going down, it’s the coming up. (That’s a direct quote from the Kama Sutra) I wonder what you mean @mikeyB .
> 
> Well I`m still going out today to see if I can infect the rest of Paignton , take care all enjoy your Sunday.


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.6 @0700 but only 2.1 @0300, although I did reduce the insulin by two units, obviously not enough . Right foot still very swollen, throat has gained the proverbial frog and the usual aches & pains that go with the lurgy .
> 
> Thankyou all who sent me their best wishes and advice .
> 
> It’s not the going down, it’s the coming up. (That’s a direct quote from the Kama Sutra) I wonder what you mean @mikeyB .
> 
> Well I`m still going out today to see if I can infect the rest of Paignton , take care all enjoy your Sunday.



If you’re still having trouble overnight, you could try an oatcake & peanut butter for a steady release of sugars overnight! Useful when I had sudden drops overnight & that covered me so I could sleep!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> If you’re still having trouble overnight, you could try an oatcake & peanut butter for a steady release of sugars overnight! Useful when I had sudden drops overnight & that covered me so I could sleep!


Good advice @Lanny  When I was on Lantus and frequently dropping low overnight I used to have a slice of toast spread with peanut butter to keep my levels elevated overnight whilst I tried to work out what reductions I might need to make in doses - the alternatives for me at the time were to go to bed on a high number, which I instinctively hated doing, or to test at 3 am and have a snack then if needed. This is one of the perennial problems of trying to manage a basal insulin on injections when your body's requirements are fluctuating, which they can do for a myriad of reasons. 

I hope you can settle down to a good balance @KARNAK, at least for a while until everything changes again!  I'll look out for reports on the news that Paignton has been put into quarantine after your have spread your lurgy during your daily consitutional!


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I've been in the lower 7s all week so I'm over the moon. Plus one afternoon I was in the lower 5s, so ecstatic. Mind you. I'd had a mega chippy due to being with family, out visiting, so I'd probably gone hugely high and then plummeted! Still, it was nice to see a 5, long time since I've had one.
> 
> Can I just ask about the Chilli Baked Spud? That's one of my fave cafe meals and I thought I couldn't have it any more, because I read that baked spuds are the worst thing 'we' can eat? Is this wrong then?


Well done Ditto, I rarely get 5s! Baked tatties are much better for you than say mash because of the fibre,  it’s takes a bit longer to get into your system so more slow release. Just be careful of the kidney beans in your Chilli, some type 2s report that they send their BGs high, personally they don’t me as again they are full of fibre. But we are all different. Just be careful of the size of the spud though!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon folks, just forgot today! 6.2 this morning, lurgy seems to be gone ( fingers crossed) never coughed through the night for the first time in nearly 3 weeks. We are going to the pictures ( I can’t call it the cinema, sorry) this afternoon to see the Laurel and Hardy film. I absolutely loved them as a child and our girls were brought up on their films, I used to get the videos from the library for them to watch. Really looking forward to it, seems ages since we saw a film without a horde of kids with us! Have a fab Sunday and don’t get blown away, bit blustery oop North!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Afternoon folks, just forgot today! 6.2 this morning, lurgy seems to be gone ( fingers crossed) never coughed through the night for the first time in nearly 3 weeks. We are going to the pictures ( I can’t call it the cinema, sorry) this afternoon to see the Laurel and Hardy film. I absolutely loved them as a child and our girls were brought up on their films, I used to get the videos from the library for them to watch. Really looking forward to it, seems ages since we saw a film without a horde of kids with us! Have a fab Sunday and don’t get blown away, bit blustery oop North!


The film looks really good - saw an interview with Steve Coogan and John O'Reilly yesterday with some clips  I used to love 'Mad Movies' with Bob Monkhouse on a Saturday mornings when I was a kid - Laurel and Hardy, Ben Turpin, Buster Keaton, Charlie Chaplin et al


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all from a very stormy Cheshire border! Blowing a flipping gale out there. 

My numbers for this week:
Mon 8.9 @ 7.27
Tue 8.3 @ 7.19
Wed 7.1 @ 6.03
Thu 7.6 @ 9.30
Fri 7.5 @ 9.08
Sat 7.6 @ 6.23 
Sun 7.5 @ 6.14  

Low carb is obviously the way for me to go. Have a good Sunday all. Enjoy the pictures. I liked Harold Lloyd too as well as all them others. My fave Laurel & Hardy was the missing jigsaw piece.


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> Hope you are feeling better



Thanks Carol and all, BGL has been very stable today see how the night progresses. Fancy a laugh? I have a very expensive pair of suede shoes, sat in my local club and said friend sat opposite says what`s wrong with your shoes? Looking down the complete sole had departed from the shoe, so the shoe was still on my foot but the sole was making its way to the bar. The crowd was in hysterics, me another beer please.


----------



## mikeyB

In case anyone was worried about my expedition on stairs today, the morning started with a  party at a Citheroe soft play centre. If you can imagine around fifty kids from 3 to 5 screaming in happiness, then you will appreciate the experience. The only happy notes were when the 23 invited guests decamped into the private room for butties, sausage rolls and ice cream, a bit of peace reigned. Apart from cries of “I don’t like cheese/jam/ham/eggs...” from various picky four year olds.

I cheered myself up by star spotting. It was nice to see a Michelin starred chef - Lisa Allen, who you may have seen occasionally on the telly - struggling with her four year old. She’s the head chef at the local posh eaterie Northcote Manor. There was also a huge affable bloke who looked  and sounded like a South African Rugby player, and apparently was. Great levellers, children. 

Anyway, peace afterwards as we decamped en famille to the Eagle, where I enjoyed bangers and mash. Or, as the Eagle would have it, hand made pork, apple and black pudding sausages on a bed of creamy mash with a red wine gravy, and a side of buttery tenderstem broccoli. Young Tom enjoyed free range chicken nuggets. He left most of the chips and stole half of my broccoli. I only bumped into one chair with my wheelchair, so a win all round.

Got home, zipped into the main entrance to avail myself of the disability fettled loo, then back out to face the stairs. Looked at them for a minute, then set off. Place crutch on the step, pull on the handrail, push on the crutch and heave on the step better leg first. Repeat....

Got home, sat down and fell asleep. Woke in time to watch Spurs v Man U. Or, more accurately, Spurs v David de Gea.

Normal life resumes tomorrow, with every muscle aching. That’s David de Gea, he used just about every bit of his anatomy to stop Spurs scoring.

I’ll just suffer quietly, dreaming of sausages.


----------



## Lanny

Well done, for surviving the day without the lift @mikeyB!

Speaking of sausages, I once had a very funny dream about them. Cookstown is a town in Co. Tyrone that’s very well known for its sausages: shops & supermarkets all over NI sell their Cookstown brand of other pork products, bacon, ham & the like but, their sausages are the thing they’re best known for. The bisto gravy family from the TV ads, Linda Bellingham et al, mum is cooking breakfast of a toasted Cookstown sausages sandwich for dad, already at the table, & son: 3 pan fried sausages cut in half lengthwise between 2 slices of toasted bread with ketchup. Son is still upstairs in the bathroom. While dad’s eating mum keeps calling, “Son, breakfast’s ready!” Dad finishes his sandwich & as his son is STILL not down, he starts using his knife & fork to take little bits off his son’s plate. The son takes SO long in the bathroom that when he finally comes down to an empty kitchen & there is nothing left on his plate except the crusts, which have been cut up & arranged to form letters D.A.D!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> In case anyone was worried about my expedition on stairs today, the morning started with a  party at a Citheroe soft play centre. If you can imagine around fifty kids from 3 to 5 screaming in happiness, then you will appreciate the experience. The only happy notes were when the 23 invited guests decamped into the private room for butties, sausage rolls and ice cream, a bit of peace reigned. Apart from cries of “I don’t like cheese/jam/ham/eggs...” from various picky four year olds.
> 
> I cheered myself up by star spotting. It was nice to see a Michelin starred chef - Lisa Allen, who you may have seen occasionally on the telly - struggling with her four year old. She’s the head chef at the local posh eaterie Northcote Manor. There was also a huge affable bloke who looked  and sounded like a South African Rugby player, and apparently was. Great levellers, children.
> 
> Anyway, peace afterwards as we decamped en famille to the Eagle, where I enjoyed bangers and mash. Or, as the Eagle would have it, hand made pork, apple and black pudding sausages on a bed of creamy mash with a red wine gravy, and a side of buttery tenderstem broccoli. Young Tom enjoyed free range chicken nuggets. He left most of the chips and stole half of my broccoli. I only bumped into one chair with my wheelchair, so a win all round.
> 
> Got home, zipped into the main entrance to avail myself of the disability fettled loo, then back out to face the stairs. Looked at them for a minute, then set off. Place crutch on the step, pull on the handrail, push on the crutch and heave on the step better leg first. Repeat....
> 
> Got home, sat down and fell asleep. Woke in time to watch Spurs v Man U. Or, more accurately, Spurs v David de Gea.
> 
> Normal life resumes tomorrow, with every muscle aching. That’s David de Gea, he used just about every bit of his anatomy to stop Spurs scoring.
> 
> I’ll just suffer quietly, dreaming of sausages.


I like Lisa Allen she seems really down to earth. The most famous person I have seen in a public place was Gregor Fisher ( Rab C Nesbitt) in Tesco, he asked me if I knew where the red current sauce was, I was only doing my shopping I didn’t work there! He spoke quite posh funnily enough! Glad you got through the day, sort of, we have grandson’s birthday tomorrow and going to Pizza Hut, oh joy! I hate pizza! Hope you’re not too kn*****ed tomorrow!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> The film looks really good - saw an interview with Steve Coogan and John O'Reilly yesterday with some clips  I used to love 'Mad Movies' with Bob Monkhouse on a Saturday mornings when I was a kid - Laurel and Hardy, Ben Turpin, Buster Keaton, Charlie Chaplin et al


It was an excellent film and would highly recommend it. I think we were the youngest there!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone. I've not had any sleep yet so I'm going to potter back to bed for a couple of hours and will test later.

WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today after a largely sleepless night - woke around 2:30 and then couldn't get back to sleep. It's usually an indication that there's something major I need to change about my life, so now have to work out what it is. Would have stayed in bed but have an early eye appointment at the hospital - hope they are not looking too bleary! Wish me luck!


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today after a largely sleepless night - woke around 2:30 and then couldn't get back to sleep. It's usually an indication that there's something major I need to change about my life, so now have to work out what it is. Would have stayed in bed but have an early eye appointment at the hospital - hope they are not looking too bleary! Wish me luck!



Good luck at the hospital app, @Northerner!

Sounds ominous! You’ve just done a big house move was that not majorly life changing?

I hope you’re not going through a mid life crisis, buy a sports car & go chasing women 20 years, or more, younger than you, are you?


----------



## khskel

Good luck @Northerner .

HS for me. Must have guestimates correctly for the lasagne.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Good luck @Northerner .
> 
> HS for me. Must have guestimates correctly for the lasagne.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations - double win!


----------



## Lanny

06:58 BS 6.6. Slept a bit more yesterday & for longer so, only ate twice: chicken soup & ham sandwiches. Been eating than a lot this week as it’s quick & easy: heat tin of tesco soup & make the sandwich! Applying ice packs works a treat & swelling is kept to a minimum without any drugs, topical or ingested! BS stayed in the 6-7 range too!

Will have last can of chicken soup & buttered toast for breakfast before weekly grocery delivery: more soup &, just for a change, wafer thin beef for sandwiches!

It’s the start of a new week & I hope you all start it as well as you can! Good morning everyone & have a great day!


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Good luck @Northerner .
> 
> HS for me. Must have guestimates correctly for the lasagne.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Congrats on the house special, @khskel!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a more normal 7.7 for me today. Have no idea why, didn't do anything different yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.
Could it be the thyroxine revving you up, @Northerner?
Congrats on the HS, @khskel!


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Carol and all, BGL has been very stable today see how the night progresses. Fancy a laugh? I have a very expensive pair of suede shoes, sat in my local club and said friend sat opposite says what`s wrong with your shoes? Looking down the complete sole had departed from the shoe, so the shoe was still on my foot but the sole was making its way to the bar. The crowd was in hysterics, me another beer please.


Sounds like my son’s socks. I am sure he used to try to train them to snake along the floor to laundry basket, but they resisted always


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I like Lisa Allen she seems really down to earth. The most famous person I have seen in a public place was Gregor Fisher ( Rab C Nesbitt) in Tesco, he asked me if I knew where the red current sauce was, I was only doing my shopping I didn’t work there! He spoke quite posh funnily enough! Glad you got through the day, sort of, we have grandson’s birthday tomorrow and going to Pizza Hut, oh joy! I hate pizza! Hope you’re not too kn*****ed tomorrow!





Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today after a largely sleepless night - woke around 2:30 and then couldn't get back to sleep. It's usually an indication that there's something major I need to change about my life, so now have to work out what it is. Would have stayed in bed but have an early eye appointment at the hospital - hope they are not looking too bleary! Wish me luck!


Good luck at hospital today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.6 for me today, and no hypos yesterday. 
Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 4.2 here.

First swim of the new year today - hope my swimsuit still fits, hahaha.


----------



## grainger

Morning all.

4.8 today, but hypo at 3.30am . Hospital today, school run first!


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Monday friends.
I didn't sleep a darn wink again last night so about 4am I raided the food cupboard ~ just because...........and found two lonely weetabix pleading to be eaten ~ and a slice of toast with an itsy bitsy smither of chunky marmalade ~ washed down with a mug of decaf tea ~ hence a 9.0  for me today @ 8.15am. Confession over

Hope everyone has a good week. Take care.
 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today after a largely sleepless night - woke around 2:30 and then couldn't get back to sleep. It's usually an indication that there's something major I need to change about my life, so now have to work out what it is. Would have stayed in bed but have an early eye appointment at the hospital - hope they are not looking too bleary! Wish me luck!


Aww sorry you didn't get much sleep Northie Join the Zombi Club!! Once the Levothyroxine kicks in you should begin to sleep better. Well if it's a change you're needing then why not hop on a Cruise Ship and take a 6months trip round the world holiday?! 
Good luck with your eye appointment. Keep us in the loop.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all from a very stormy Cheshire border! Blowing a flipping gale out there.
> 
> My numbers for this week:
> Mon 8.9 @ 7.27
> Tue 8.3 @ 7.19
> Wed 7.1 @ 6.03
> Thu 7.6 @ 9.30
> Fri 7.5 @ 9.08
> Sat 7.6 @ 6.23
> Sun 7.5 @ 6.14
> 
> Low carb is obviously the way for me to go. Have a good Sunday all. Enjoy the pictures. I liked Harold Lloyd too as well as all them others. My fave Laurel & Hardy was the missing jigsaw piece.


Good numbers there Ditto ~ they're gradually coming down. At this rate you'll soon be back in the 6's & 5's so keep up the good work. It's not easy but you WILL get there with patience and determination.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Carol and all, BGL has been very stable today see how the night progresses. Fancy a laugh? I have a very expensive pair of suede shoes, sat in my local club and said friend sat opposite says what`s wrong with your shoes? Looking down the complete sole had departed from the shoe, so the shoe was still on my foot but the sole was making its way to the bar. The crowd was in hysterics, me another beer please.


Take em back Ted ~ you don't pay good money for the darn things to fall apart!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Good luck @Northerner .
> 
> HS for me. Must have guestimates correctly for the lasagne.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on your House Special khskel
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> 06:58 BS 6.6. Slept a bit more yesterday & for longer so, only ate twice: chicken soup & ham sandwiches. Been eating than a lot this week as it’s quick & easy: heat tin of tesco soup & make the sandwich! Applying ice packs works a treat & swelling is kept to a minimum without any drugs, topical or ingested! BS stayed in the 6-7 range too!
> 
> Will have last can of chicken soup & buttered toast for breakfast before weekly grocery delivery: more soup &, just for a change, wafer thin beef for sandwiches!
> 
> It’s the start of a new week & I hope you all start it as well as you can! Good morning everyone & have a great day!


Thank you and good morning to you too, Have you tried making your own soup Lanny? I make my own thick veggie soup with either chicken or cooked ham. Everything goes in the pot and it lasts me up to three days ~ so much tastier than tinned soup and it's filling too. Just a thought.
WL


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang - and good luck at the hospital Northie. 

Hospital appointments always cause worries, so that accounts for your sleep disturbance - high alert levels.

I woke up on 5.5, which is the only thing right this morning. Had to use CBD oil to stand up - left leg wouldn’t straighten, kept springing back. Still, expected that after yesterday’s adventures. Didn’t expect that 5.5, mind 

Anyway, I said I’d suffer in silence, so I’ll stop moaning.

I see the EU is offering the Maybot an extension of Article 50 if she wants. That’ll have a few rich tories having hissy fits. So we can watch people who are supposed to be running the country shouting  at each other for another 6 months of no government. I can’t bear the excitement.

Have a good day everyone, only another couple of days then it’s nearly the weekend


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.2 for me today, after a bad day yesterday, that included a hot cross bun, bag of crisps and a small bag of haribos.  I just could not help myself following a difficult week, my mum in law died last Monday and breaking the news to my daughter was horrendous, Sat we went round and helped my father in law sort some bits out and on Sunday I was just in a sod it all mood.  Anyway Father in law has chosen Diabetes UK as the Charity that he would like donations to go to.  I am just hoping this week is an improvement on last week.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.2 at this rate if I reduce dosage anymore, I`ll be injecting fresh air .

Good luck @Northerner a smile to take with you .

So sorry for your loss @Grannylorraine never an easy time. Thinking of you and your family.


wirralass said:


> Take em back Ted ~ you don't pay good money for the darn things to fall apart!
> WL


Afraid shop has closed down @wirralass  I wonder why? .
Nice HS @khskel well judged .

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Thank you and good morning to you too, Have you tried making your own soup Lanny? I make my own thick veggie soup with either chicken or cooked ham. Everything goes in the pot and it lasts me up to three days ~ so much tastier than tinned soup and it's filling too. Just a thought.
> WL



I’ve made lots of my own soups before but, I just fancied the TASTE of a rich creamy tinned chicken soup! Of course Heinz is the best, I think, but, tesco is pretty good too at a fraction of the cost & asda’s is awful! Campbells has just never been the same since they were bought by bachelors some time ago & the recipe changed! In Hong Kong there’s a much bigger range of flavours than here as it’s VERY popular there: ultimate lazy soup that keeps in cupboards for people to stockpile for when typhoons hit in the summer; dump can in bowl, boil the kettle & add water to the consistency or flavour you like! It’s comfort food that makes me happy; like jelly or creamy mashed potatoes!


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.2 for me today, after a bad day yesterday, that included a hot cross bun, bag of crisps and a small bag of haribos.  I just could not help myself following a difficult week, my mum in law died last Monday and breaking the news to my daughter was horrendous, Sat we went round and helped my father in law sort some bits out and on Sunday I was just in a sod it all mood.  Anyway Father in law has chosen Diabetes UK as the Charity that he would like donations to go to.  I am just hoping this week is an improvement on last week.



I’m so sorry, @Grannylorraine  My condolences to you, your daughter & your family! Words can be SO inadequate & a simple touch conveys SO much more! So, a rare hug from me! I’m not usually a hugger! Thinking of you.

Lanny


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, @KARNAK, it seems you’re taking time to find what’s right for you overnight! Maybe try peanut butter on anything you like to keep you at a safe level overnight until you find the solution: the slight elevation in BS in the morning when you DO get it right is easily dealt with & you won’t need it anymore.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Lanny hope you are feeling better and your control is gaining momentum. Might not be around for a few days, apparently right foot is broken, metacrapscules I think, if not bones in the foot. Got to have some form of boot , ski, sledge to make me walk better, what`s wrong with beer? Hope you have a peaceful night as everyone else, take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

An early one for me, after 3 nights, I'm wide awake at 6.15. 
A nice 5.4 for me, I love my pump! No more DP for me, I hope!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 for me.

What's on the agenda today?  Oh yes Microsoft security patches.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today  Slept much better last night


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Lanny hope you are feeling better and your control is gaining momentum. Might not be around for a few days, apparently right foot is broken, metacrapscules I think, if not bones in the foot. Got to have some form of boot , ski, sledge to make me walk better, what`s wrong with beer? Hope you have a peaceful night as everyone else, take care.


Sorry to hear about your foot @Ted


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, snap, @Carolg!
I was 4.2 at bedtime, and obviously overdid the bedtime snack.
Sorry to hear about your foot,@KARNAK, what a nuisance!


----------



## Lanny

07:46 BS 4.7. Wow! Shock emoji! My lowest ever waking reading! I think I need to reduce Levemir doses again. I only slept twice yesterday & I don’t seem to need as much sleep now. Also, only needed to apply ice once yesterday!

Sky is just beginning to lighten & it appears to be cloudy. Have to go out later to pick up a prescription at the chemist so, it’ll be the first time out of the house in 9 days!

Good morning everyone & have a great day!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Unexpected 5.7 this morning (22.7 before bed)
Trying to work out how much insulin to have as chemotherapy this afternoon comes with a lovely 8mg IV steroids.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Lanny hope you are feeling better and your control is gaining momentum. Might not be around for a few days, apparently right foot is broken, metacrapscules I think, if not bones in the foot. Got to have some form of boot , ski, sledge to make me walk better, what`s wrong with beer? Hope you have a peaceful night as everyone else, take care.



Thanks, @KARNAK 

Sorry to hear about your foot! You take it easy now & try to stay off your feet & rest it up!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  Went to bed on 5.2 and some , well,  quite a few Walnuts actually. Woke on 6.0  with a near perfect flatfish, so I must have  had the right amount of walnuts .

Hope you all have a good day.

  It looks like we’re in for a few cold days, so wrap up nice and warm. 
I’ve got the makings of a nice hearty pot luck stew in , all I’ve got to do now is try to get the big and I do mean *big *saucepan out of its cupboard , wish me luck.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Lanny hope you are feeling better and your control is gaining momentum. Might not be around for a few days, apparently right foot is broken, metacrapscules I think, if not bones in the foot. Got to have some form of boot , ski, sledge to make me walk better, what`s wrong with beer? Hope you have a peaceful night as everyone else, take care.


Sorry to hear this Ted, I hope that it heals quickly


----------



## Ditto

Good morning.  7.1 for me today.



> my mum in law died last Monday


So sorry GrannyLorraine.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.2 for me today, after a bad day yesterday, that included a hot cross bun, bag of crisps and a small bag of haribos.  I just could not help myself following a difficult week, my mum in law died last Monday and breaking the news to my daughter was horrendous, Sat we went round and helped my father in law sort some bits out and on Sunday I was just in a sod it all mood.  Anyway Father in law has chosen Diabetes UK as the Charity that he would like donations to go to.  I am just hoping this week is an improvement on last week.


Sorry for your loss grannylorraine


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Sorry not around at all yesterday, not even for a lurk. Out at daughter number 1s from 8 til 5 yesterday where WiFi is intermittent at best and phone signal is almost non existent unless you stand on the roof and wave your phone around in an anti clockwork direction whilst chanting Nellie the Elephant! I was looking after baby whilst Mr Eggy and daughter tried to do a 7 hour makeover on grandson’s room as a birthday surprise, he was 12 yesterday. Nick Knowles has nowt to worry about! Nearly finished it and he was surprised. Then Pizza Hut for tea. I am absolutely exhausted! What was the question again? Oh yeah, a very reasonable 6.7. Will read everyone’s posts and respond accordingly after my nice hot Radox bath. Have a terrific Tuesday y’all.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.2 after going low overnight. Away from home so my glucose stash wasn’t where it normally is, not a well prepared Girl Guide! 

@KARNAK I hope all goes well with your foot. Did the fracture happen without an obvious cause? If so please ask them to rule out Charcot foot- just to be on safe side.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Funny day yesterday, got up at a normal time, but four times fell asleep in the chair. Made it to the evening, ate half a meal, and went to bed at 11.30. Woke up at 10.45 this morning. Oh well, I’m a great one for allowing my body free rein to do what it needs to do, so that’s the payment for Sunday’s adventures done and dusted.

Anyway, woke up on 8.2, which amid the wreckage ain’t bad.

New day today, back to normal slobbing around, but awake.

Have a good day, everyone, wrap up warm. Specially Ted, with your wounded metacarpals. Do take care.


----------



## Barbara W

Sorry to hear about your loss grannylorraine.  

@KARNAK hope all goes well with your foot take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you foot feels better @KARNAK
Condolences @Grannylorraine  x


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6, getting better . Been to hospital this morning fitted with knee high boot have to go back on Thursday for treatment. @Flower you hit it on the nail Charcot foot it is, its as if you were the Podiatrist . Thanks for all your comments and @mikeyB I`ll assume that's the correct spelling and not the cr*p spelling .

Take care all stay positive enjoy life .


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.6, getting better . Been to hospital this morning fitted with knee high boot have to go back on Thursday for treatment. @Flower you hit it on the nail Charcot foot it is, its as if you were the Podiatrist . Thanks for all your comments and @mikeyB I`ll assume that's the correct spelling and not the cr*p spelling .
> 
> Take care all stay positive enjoy life .


Good that you have a diagnosis Ted, it's often overlooked as a possibility. I hope the treatment goes well and proves successful


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Alan, I`ll keep you all up to date .


----------



## mikeyB

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.6, getting better . Been to hospital this morning fitted with knee high boot have to go back on Thursday for treatment. @Flower you hit it on the nail Charcot foot it is, its as if you were the Podiatrist . Thanks for all your comments and @mikeyB I`ll assume that's the correct spelling and not the cr*p spelling .
> 
> Take care all stay positive enjoy life .


Don’t you worry about spelling the flipping things, I bet David Beckham and Wayne Rooney between them couldn’t spell metatarsal. You just get better, and listen to what the docs say. If it’s to be a life of leisure for a wee while, then leisure away and watch the snooker. Trust me, I’m a leisure expert.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.2 for me today, after a bad day yesterday, that included a hot cross bun, bag of crisps and a small bag of haribos.  I just could not help myself following a difficult week, my mum in law died last Monday and breaking the news to my daughter was horrendous, Sat we went round and helped my father in law sort some bits out and on Sunday I was just in a sod it all mood.  Anyway Father in law has chosen Diabetes UK as the Charity that he would like donations to go to.  I am just hoping this week is an improvement on last week.


I'm so sorry for your loss Lorraine. My thoughts are with you ~ your daughter and family during this very sad and difficult time. Sending virtual (((hugs))) to you all to comfort you. 
Love Wirralass xxx


----------



## Lanny

04:23 BS 5.0. I think I need to reduce Levemir again?  Went to bed at 18:39 on BS 5.5.

Another VERY early GOOD morning to you all! May it be filled with sunshine on the inside!

Tempered by thinking of @Grannylorraine Remember the good times you had with your mother-in-law & her good qualities! Comfort your daughter & father-in-law in this time of mourning! All of you still need sunshine too & it IS still there! Take care of each other!

Oops! I didn’t KNOW I was going to say all that! Please forgive me if I’ve stepped out of line! I didn’t mean to!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today  

Blimey - 202/432


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today
> 
> Blimey - 202/432



Gosh! I hope that’s not your blood pressure!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Gosh! I hope that’s not your blood pressure!


Theresa May's!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all 6.9 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Theresa May's!


I wonder how her BG levels are holding up!


----------



## khskel

6.3 for me.

What next from the Westminster palace if varieties.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 4.7 when I woke up  at 03 02  with a bootiful flatfish.  It’s gone up to 6.1 now .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Must have been yesterday’s gardening. I was chopping back all the dead stuff that the gardening columns tell you to leave so it looks look tall and structural over winter, and in fact it looks a soggy mess.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.6, getting better . Been to hospital this morning fitted with knee high boot have to go back on Thursday for treatment. @Flower you hit it on the nail Charcot foot it is, its as if you were the Podiatrist . Thanks for all your comments and @mikeyB I`ll assume that's the correct spelling and not the cr*p spelling .
> 
> Take care all stay positive enjoy life .



Sorry to hear about your foot.  I hope it behaves itself and mends quickly.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine . My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> I wonder how her BG levels are holding up!


Daughter sent me this yesterday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Guess who’s wearing the dunce hat this morning...grappled with a filthy oven for a good three hours, went to switch it on and...it doesn’t work, hahaha. 

Sorry to hear about your foot, @KARNAK.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.2 here.
> 
> Guess who’s wearing the dunce hat this morning...grappled with a filthy oven for a good three hours, went to switch it on and...it doesn’t work, hahaha.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your foot, @KARNAK.



All of that oven cleaning & you’re waking up awfully close to the hypo mark!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks, a normal 6.4 today. That’ll do nicely. Babysitting today then a ‘ big’ shop a la Peter Kay. Seems a while since I did one, probably before Christmas. That would explain why Mr Eggy is eating my Burgen this morning! Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. 
@KARNAK sorry to hear about your foot, that’ll curb your outings to pub!@Grannylorraine sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 8.0 for me today, bit higher but it's because I pigged out on peaches and plums at bed-time last night. I don't usually eat fruit on Atkins, but I just felt the need. I think I was thirsty really but it was very enjoyable, my fave fruits are peaches, plums and nectarines.

Have a good day all. Torrential here so I'm staying in.


----------



## Pine Marten

At last! A nice 5.5 today, after days of higher numbers - possibly because my knee has taken quite a time to recover (from falling down the stairs at our tube station), so I've not been able to exercise. That, and finishing off the leftover Christmas bits & pieces....


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> @KARNAK sorry to hear about your foot, that’ll curb your outings to pub!



Yeah right, you got more chance of winning the pools . 

Good morning another low 2.8  still winding dial down, has anyone got a pen with minus readings? 

Have a good day folks .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang 

Had another nice long sleep last night, and a nice flat line overnight in the 4 to 5 range, woke up to 7.0. Just enough energy to get out of bed. Ta, liver

Today is the day when the lift is supposed to be repaired. I don’t see anyone here yet, and the HA (housing association) haven’t returned my call yesterday  asking for a firm update. Oh dear. They’ve got the chain of responsibility wrong - they say they are at the mercy of the lift company, but it’s actually t’other way about. 

So, a multi phone call day today. Line in the sand time. First off, I think I’ll email my MP. That’s Nigel Evans, who is diametrically opposite to me politically, and probably a bit busy, but he’s actually quite a good constituency MP. 

Kick off time is midday, with another call to HA. All else comes after that. In between times, I’ll either watch dummies being thrown across the Commons chamber, or the snooker. Prob the snooker, it’s more exciting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

KARNAK said:


> Yeah right, you got more chance of winning the pools .
> 
> Good morning another low 2.8  still winding dial down, has anyone got a pen with minus readings?
> 
> Have a good day folks .


Like I said Ted, listen to the docs. If their advice is to limit activity, get a carry out. If it’s to exercise within your limits, fair enough.

A pint or two and a blether is important, but not if it goes against orthopaedic advice. If it doesn’t, more power to your elbow


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> All of that oven cleaning & you’re waking up awfully close to the hypo mark!


Don’t worry, Lanny. I’ve been shoveling in all sorts of forbidden foods, tee hee.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Bloden, if it’s a new oven and it won’t switch on, you’ve probably activated a safety lock. These can usually be switched off by a prolonged press of the on switch. Mind you, if it is a new oven you should have got a self cleaning oven like I did. Keeps the cleaner’s bill down.


----------



## mikeyB

Update on lift: part will arrive on Friday. It’s coming from Greece.

Should have guessed, the thing only bloody works in the summer.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Like I said Ted, listen to the docs. If their advice is to limit activity, get a carry out. If it’s to exercise within your limits, fair enough.
> 
> A pint or two and a blether is important, but not if it goes against orthopaedic advice. If it doesn’t, more power to your elbow



Heed what you say Mike, back up to fracture clinic tomorrow so sensible head on today. A bit of Greek music and maybe a dash of Metaxa, Ouzo, Retsina plus VAT will calm the nerves if any left in my foot, cup of tea is doing ok .


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Update on lift: part will arrive on Friday. It’s coming from Greece.
> 
> Should have guessed, the thing only bloody works in the summer.



What a hassle. The poxy Fred Trump-wannabe who developed my building somehow got a cheap second-hand lift from Sweden to install in it.  This would shut down whenever the temp got to 36C; not ideal behaviour for an Oz summer. Eventually under various legal & bodily threats the developer had somebody give it a brain transplant.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Update on lift: part will arrive on Friday. It’s coming from Greece.
> 
> Should have guessed, the thing only bloody works in the summer.


Oh heck Mike. It really isn’t good enough.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Had a restless night and been up a while. Only just  tested , 9.0  with a slanted down arrow , which with this sensor means I’m a smidgen under 10 if I bodged a finger, which I will do later  on.  

Hope you all have  a good day with good numbers.


----------



## Lanny

05:42 BS 4.9. STILL need to dial Levemir back? Or am I too afraid of these much lower waking numbers? NEVER been so low before!

Yesterday was a day of reductions, basal & bolus. Started the day on BS 5.0 & ended on 5.5! Dialled back midnight Levemir to 14 units at midnight & will dial it back to 30 units at midday. Will dial back Novorapid to 10 units today & see how the day goes!

It's the annual chore of filing income tax returns before the deadline at the end of Jan. again! And it's NOT something I enjoy! At least this time I'm not so afraid of going hypo when leaving the house as I was this time last year! I'm low but, stable, BS wise!

Have a good day everyone & try NOT to get too stressed out if you're filing your tax returns, like me!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Had a restless night and been up a while. Only just  tested , 9.0  with a slanted down arrow , which with this sensor means I’m a smidgen under 10 if I bodged a finger, which I will do later  on.
> 
> Hope you all have  a good day with good numbers.



At least it's on it's way down! May need a cat nap or 2 today then?


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> At least it's on it's way down! May need a cat nap or 2 today then?


I Most definitely will have a cat nap. I’ve reached that age where a cat nap is always welcome


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Haematology clinic this afternoon for my quarterly how are you and see you in three months. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.8 for me.
> 
> Haematology clinic this afternoon for my quarterly how are you and see you in three months.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope all goes well


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you early risers. A, bit high for me, 7.4 today. Went to bed on an unexplainable 8.5- 9.3, no naughty treats after tea. Was 4.3 at 6 o’clock was having curry, rice and 1 chapati. 60 grams of carbs, and a meal I know like the back of my hand.  Normally would dial up 6 units for that, but went for a 1/15 ratio as didn't want to be too low before bed. At 10.30 was 9.3, washed hands again, used another finger, 8.5! Hmmmm....ah well, another day of babysitting again, I am exhausted. Roll on tomorrow for a rest. Have a fab day, hope it’s not too icy where you are, our cold start hasn’t materialised. Shame, I love a crisp frosty morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.7 here.. Shouldn’t have finished off the chicken curry when i was clearing up the kitchen last night!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a back to normal (for me anyway) 9.5 today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Woke up at 0230 ish and tested at 5.3. Now awake for good and 7ish. Dentist today so yuk. Have a good day all and hope appointments all go well


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all. Woke up at 0230 ish and tested at 5.3. Now awake for good and 7ish. Dentist today so yuk. Have a good day all and hope appointments all go well


I'm loving seeing those waking numbers from you these days Carol  Hope all goes well with the tooth doctor!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I'm loving seeing those waking numbers from you these days Carol  Hope all goes well with the tooth doctor!


Thanks Alan. So do I on both counts, and put on weight. Phoned nurse for tel consulting as been having hypos at funny times. Started to have small snacks especially before driving. Think I am doing ok though. Hope you have turned the corner and beginning to be more yourself


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Thanks Alan. So do I on both counts, and put on weight. Phoned nurse for tel consulting as been having hypos at funny times. Started to have small snacks especially before driving. Think I am doing ok though. Hope you have turned the corner and beginning to be more yourself


Thanks Carol  Yes, I'm starting to feel a little better - I know it's still early days for the thyroxine treatment, so maybe it's a bit of placebo effect


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Lovely morning here, but a bit chilly. Woke up on 5.4, which is a triumph of skill and calculation.

I’ll tell you why: it relates to the lift. I’d ordered a resupply of meds, including insulin, with the expectation that I would nip down the chemist on Wednesday. (It’s being delivered this pm). So, ate the meal, bunged in the couple of units left in the Humalog pen, and went to the fridge for the final pen in the box. Cardinal sin, the box was empty, first time in 23 years I had no short acting insulin. 

I didn’t panic. I had a full pen of Levemir, so working out on the back of an an envelope I knew how much insulin I needed, so spent the night using multiple small injections to create an artificial ‘spike’, then waited for things to come under control. It worked. Of course, having a higher than usual load of long acting insulin (though not much higher) I’ll be keeping a close eye on BGs this morning. Beats ringing 111, for sure.

Don’t ever try this yourselves, it’s too much like hard work, to say nothing of being mad

My diabetes lives in the background, has done for years. This is the first time in years it has stuck itself front stage, but at least it shows I’ve still got the nous to improvise.

Have a good day, everyone.

I’m skipping lunch, no meals till my Humalog arrives.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. It's glorious here but cold. The water in the bird bath frozen. 7.1 for me despite 3 roasties and a mound of mash and numerous roast parsnips for dinner last night. That's the last of the Christmas veg gone, I can't bear waste. I'm going to try and stick to proper Atkins from now on. From my lips to you know who's ears!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Lovely morning here, but a bit chilly. Woke up on 5.4, which is a triumph of skill and calculation.
> 
> I’ll tell you why: it relates to the lift. I’d ordered a resupply of meds, including insulin, with the expectation that I would nip down the chemist on Wednesday. (It’s being delivered this pm). So, ate the meal, bunged in the couple of units left in the Humalog pen, and went to the fridge for the final pen in the box. Cardinal sin, the box was empty, first time in 23 years I had no short acting insulin.
> 
> I didn’t panic. I had a full pen of Levemir, so working out on the back of an an envelope I knew how much insulin I needed, so spent the night using multiple small injections to create an artificial ‘spike’, then waited for things to come under control. It worked. Of course, having a higher than usual load of long acting insulin (though not much higher) I’ll be keeping a close eye on BGs this morning. Beats ringing 111, for sure.
> 
> Don’t ever try this yourselves, it’s too much like hard work, to say nothing of being mad
> 
> My diabetes lives in the background, has done for years. This is the first time in years it has stuck itself front stage, but at least it shows I’ve still got the nous to improvise.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> I’m skipping lunch, no meals till my Humalog arrives.


Well done mikeyb. I phoned pharmacy on Tuesday for needles and test strips and found myself asking for insulin as I only have one pen left in fridge. Only take 10 units bd but worried in case something goes awry. Worry wart that I am


----------



## mikeyB

You aren’t going to believe this, but my prescription arrived. With only one insulin, Levemir. I had, of course specifically asked for both. This is now being sorted, but it sort of goes to show, if things start going wrong they have a tendency to keep going wrong. Good job I’m not paranoid, is all I can say.


----------



## Carolg

Another tweak to insulin down to 8 units in morning as hypos later in day. Can reduce again or up it if levels either low or high. Nice to have control, but still ask for advice. Think I’m doing ok


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Another tweak to insulin down to 8 units in morning as hypos later in day. Can reduce again or up it if levels either low or high. Nice to have control, but still ask for advice. Think I’m doing ok


You're doing really well


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun 6.1 today.....pretty much the temp outside.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Perishing cold up here!


----------



## Lanny

05:27 BS 6.0. Yesterday’s plans went awry from more or less from the start! After breakfast BS 7.2 was ok at the 2 hour mark. But, rose to 9.0 at lunch so,midnight basal of 14 units wasn’t enough. So, was in 2 minds about reducing midday Levemir but, decided to go anead with the reduced dose just to see & check if 30, or 32, units is right for me? Well, after lunch was the ok at BS 8.4 but, again risen to 11.4 before dinner. It was confirmed that midday basal is correct at 32 units, 30 being too low! After dinner BS 9.2 but, rose to 10.3 just before midnight but, expected that & I went back up to 16 units Levemir at midnight. Will have 32 units  Levemir at midday! If today is a bit higher still I won’t panic because it’s probably not enough badal yesterday & hopefully things will settle back down tomorrow!

Definitely felt the bite of cold yesterday & last night but, as yet, no snow or ice! Wrap up warm folks! Have a wonderful day with sunshine on the inside; to warm you up!


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today  Perishing cold up here!



Hey! You’re very consistent now! The thyroid treatment is working then! How’s the ZING going, @Northerner ?


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> You're doing really well


Thanks Alan and everyone else for support helping my confidence


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 6.4 for me.

Miracle of miracles haematology clinic was running early and don't need to be seen again for a year unless blood tests throw something up in the meantime. Chemo avoided for now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me.
> 
> Miracle of miracles haematology clinic was running early and don't need to be seen again for a year unless blood tests throw something up in the meantime. Chemo avoided for now.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


That’s great news khskel. Fantastic


----------



## Carolg

8.6 for me this morning but in honesty not quite fasting as I had a cup of coffee in bed. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here! I was 8.0 before bed. But I was 5.2 at 2.30am. One of life’s little mysteries,
Good news, @khskel!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me.
> 
> Miracle of miracles haematology clinic was running early and don't need to be seen again for a year unless blood tests throw something up in the meantime. Chemo avoided for now.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Excellent news!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 4.8 today.

Excellent news to hear @khskel , that must be a huge relief.

Off to foot clinic today to get a new plaster cast, will be good to say hello to my leg for a short while! 

Enjoy your Friday as best you can


----------



## eggyg

Another high for me, 7.7. Must be the weather, well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it! A day at home “pottering” methinks. Been a busy week. Have a fab day all, and to the wage slaves TGIF!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all. 6.4 for me.
> 
> Miracle of miracles haematology clinic was running early and don't need to be seen again for a year unless blood tests throw something up in the meantime. Chemo avoided for now.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Phew!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

Tell you what, life is so much easier with Humalog as well as Levemir. I can eat, for a start.

Woke up on 5.0 after an almost flat line overnight. Neat

When I woke up I couldn’t open my eyes - glued up. Last time that happened, I think I was about three years old, and I shouted to my mum “I’ve gone blind”. Anyway, less of a drama queen now, so I just used a bit of cotton wool and warm water, and looked out onto a bright cold day. I’ve got a choice now - is this viral? Is it just blocked tear ducts after the lingering cold? Do I need some nice chloramphenicol eye drops? Think I might just wait and see, it’s hardly a medical emergency.

Today, allegedly, is the day the replacement part for the lift arrives, so one good thing might happen. Mind you, there’s a snow warning, so I might be able to get out, but not travel anywhere in the wheelchair or scooter.

Sometimes, you just can’t win

Have a good day, everyone, take care


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.8 still winding back night time Basal . Spent yesterday at the hospital may have a cast fitted got to see specialist first, fun ain`t it? 

Great result @khskel .

Hope that stupid lift gets fixed today @mikeyB and good luck at the hospital @Flower.

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 

8.6 for me but not surprising after heap of roasties for dinner last night. All the potatoes are gone now... I shan't buy any more. Mum can have instant mash or tinned potatoes. I seem to have beaten my bread addiction, have resisted toast all week, but potatoes are a problem. They're my heritage. I was really tempted by the potato diet, you get to eat five pounds a day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me (again - 4th time this week!)


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 5.7 ok. Yesterday was a bit higher readings wise but, still sub 10 so, not too bad! Now that I know the basal is correct, hopefully readings will be better today!

It's the weekend & I hope you all have a great one!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and I'm on route 6.6 this morning.

It's a bit parky this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Looks horribly cold and wet outside.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a walloping great big 12.8 today after a nasty hypo at midnight. It was sensor change over evening but I couldn't be bothered to change it late last evening so it is my own fault for being a lazy girl. 

It looks really wet and cold out but I have to leave my central heated house and venture out! Have a good Saturday all


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a walloping great big 12.8 today after a nasty hypo at midnight. It was sensor change over evening but I couldn't be bothered to change it late last evening so it is my own fault for being a lazy girl.
> 
> It looks really wet and cold out but I have to leave my central heated house and venture out! Have a good Saturday all


Stay safe @Flower!


----------



## Brian 110

I will upset the good averages with a reading of 27 on waking !!


----------



## Northerner

Brian 110 said:


> I will upset the good averages with a reading of 27 on waking !!


Goodness @Brian 110 - did you test before bed? Is that sort of reading common for you? Hopefully, we can help you get things down to a better level, you can't be feeling very well at those sorts of levels.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Bit grey and a bit chilly this morning. 7.2 is today’s kick off, aiming for a brunch of a pair of Manx kippers then the Rovers. 

No, the lift hasn’t been fixed- allegedly that’ll be Monday. But getting downstairs is less of a problem. I know I’ll suffer tomorrow and probably Monday, but needs must before I go stir crazy. I’ll need to wear about sixteen layers, but who cares? 

Anyway, eyes still sticky, but a bit better this morning, so I shouldn’t miss any of the goals raining in

Have a good day, everyone, stay warm.


----------



## Carolg

Woke at 0450 feeling a bit otherwise. BG 7.7 and went back to sleep, wahing around 0800 with BG of 9.2....mmm
Had my 1st public and very nasty hypo yesterday (2.2), walking home from shops, lucky to escape a trip on pavement and being arrested for drunkenness and shoplifting when I went into local shop, picked up bottle of coke and swigged it before paying as there was a cue. The shopkeeper realised something was wrong though.recovered ok


----------



## Brian 110

Northerner said:


> Goodness @Brian 110 - did you test before bed? Is that sort of reading common for you? Hopefully, we can help you get things down to a better level, you can't be feeling very well at those sorts of levels.


My levels have got worse since going onto insulin injections , not in a good place at the minute


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.2 low again,  never mind keep at it.

Welcome to the forum @Brian 110 , wow not a nice number. We need a bit more info please, what medication you are on including insulin type and how often you take it. Also are you on a specific diet and do you count the carbs? 

Well caught @Carolg always keep hypo treatment with you, glad you're ok now. 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.2 low again,  never mind keep at it.
> 
> Welcome to the forum @Brian 110 , wow not a nice number. We need a bit more info please, what medication you are on including insulin type and how often you take it. Also are you on a specific diet and do you count the carbs?
> 
> Well caught @Carolg always keep hypo treatment with you, glad you're ok now.
> 
> Have a good day folks.


I did have stuff, but didn’t work fast enough. Ok today and going for a wee walk later if weather permits.thanks ted


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.2 low again,  never mind keep at it.
> 
> Welcome to the forum @Brian 110 , wow not a nice number. We need a bit more info please, what medication you are on including insulin type and how often you take it. Also are you on a specific diet and do you count the carbs?
> 
> Well caught @Carolg always keep hypo treatment with you, glad you're ok now.
> 
> Have a good day folks.


Hi Ted And Brian Just a bit of personal info. I only have had insulin since early December. BG levels have come down well, but insulin still needing tweaked. Saw dietician in Oct/Nov and she was happy with food diary but weight (under) was an issue. Since going on mixed insulin  I. was never requested to carb count, at certain level, but given advice about food groups, but I am still aware of what I am eating and book Carbs and calories is a bit of a bible, and test more than told to. Must be doing something right as put on almost a stone, but not wanting much more.

Brian did you get advice about your diet? It’s a big change to go through, so keep asking question and for advice from health care team as well. Good luck


----------



## KARNAK

Brilliant Carol, I have been watching your figures with gusto and think you are a credit to the forum. Nauti things hypos but controllable, take care.


----------



## KARNAK

How`s @Brian 110 doing?


----------



## Lanny

06:58 BS 5.8. About the same as yesterday! Things settled down a little bit yesterday & the highest reading was 8.0.

A very good morning to you all! Have a easy, lazy Sunday!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

14.2 this morning, not bad considering last nights 32.8.
Tough week with lots of steroids to control cancer symptoms and scans and appointments to hopefully find a new plan.
Only one Consultant had the ‘open and frank’ discussion and suggested I should stop all treatment. I must not be feeling top notch as it did wobble me a bit.
Have a great Sunday all xx


----------



## Northerner

Tickledpinknot said:


> 14.2 this morning, not bad considering last nights 32.8.
> Tough week with lots of steroids to control cancer symptoms and scans and appointments to hopefully find a new plan.
> Only one Consultant had the ‘open and frank’ discussion and suggested I should stop all treatment. I must not be feeling top notch as it did wobble me a bit.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


I hope you have a great Sunday @Tickledpinknot, it sounds like you are going through tough times {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

A nice relaxing day planned today after the big house move (and resulting BG roller coaster).

More (((hugs))) for you, @Tickledpinknot. I hope your BG gives you a break today, as well as all the other stuff you’re going thru.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.2 here.
> 
> A nice relaxing day planned today after the big house move (and resulting BG roller coaster).
> 
> More (((hugs))) for you, @Tickledpinknot. I hope your BG gives you a break today, as well as all the other stuff you’re going thru.


Good luck in your new house


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 9.0 for me but unexpected tea out , then dozed in arm chair.
Slept till eight so great. Maybe off to ikea today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a just wide if the mark 7.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Tickledpinknot said:


> 14.2 this morning, not bad considering last nights 32.8.
> Tough week with lots of steroids to control cancer symptoms and scans and appointments to hopefully find a new plan.
> Only one Consultant had the ‘open and frank’ discussion and suggested I should stop all treatment. I must not be feeling top notch as it did wobble me a bit.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


Sorry to read your post and your tough week. Hope you are having a relaxed sunday


----------



## Flower

Good morning  15.2 after a prolonged hypo I couldn't get out of for 3 hours last night. I think my glycogen supply had been used up with the previous night hypo. Ah well another day to have a go.

Best wishes to you @Tickledpinknot for a kinder day today 

Hope the house is taking shape @Bloden  and it's not a sea of cardboard boxes


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Looks cold outside, must look out my thermal vest before riding!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Suffering a bit after my expedition to the Rovers. Had to go, I was going stir crazy.  Lift is supposed to be repaired tomorrow, but the siege will be broken this afternoon with a Tesco delivery. Daughter and Son in Law will greet the delivery men at the stairs and bring all the stuff up. That’s a relief, down to our last evening meal.

It was good at Ewood. The lady who looks after the crocks came to ask if I was OK, having missed a couple of games because of the lift. I reassured her that I was just grumpy for having missed games, though she said at the last game it rained so hard that everyone with wheels had to escape to the concourse to watch on TV. Proper friendly club, Blackburn, as many visiting fans will aver. Routine win, 2-0 against bottom club Ipswich, who were probably confused by the hills on the way here.

Anyway, back on topic, had a nice straight line overnight to a waking 6.8, so that’ll do me.

Have a good day, everyone. 

And tickledpinknot, sorry you are having a horrible time, but have the best day you can. No doctors to disturb you on a Sunday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a better 4.7 . Another birthday bash today, lets see what happens . 

@Bloden hope the move didn't give you too much grief.

Try and have a relaxing day @Tickledpinknot we are all thinking of you.

Take care all enjoy your day.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning peoples. 6.9 @ 5.34am this morning and yesterday 7.0 @ 6.28am with a last reading of 6.3 @ 10.09pm. I luv seeing those 6s after having been in the double figures. That was scary. Yay for low carb and no pigging. 

I keep eyeing my lift now just in case, it is only one floor but how would I get my shopping trolley up if this one breaks down. My knees are knackered. Hope ours is an Otis then, I shall check in case.


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. Was at 8.2 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon folks. I am well late today. I was “out” out last night, first time for 6/7 months. In a pub by 5pm,  meal at 8pm and another pub 10pm - 12am! Bed at 1am. As a very occasional drinker I was a bit unsure and a tad nervous about injecting too much insulin. At 8pm my BGs were 7.2, I had had 2 glasses of Prosecco at this stage, great I thought. Ordered calamari, light batter, then sword fish with spaghetti. Also had a small piece of white bread. I guesstimated 60 grams of carbs. Injected 6 units. Had 2 ( large) glasses of a crisp Sauvignon Blanc with meal. Next pub I had a Diet Coke, my eyes were a bit blurry by now! Got home, 12.30 BGs 7.7, quite pleased but a bit concerned about the alcohol making me low through the night so had a chocolate biscuit. Then injected my 5 units of Levemir.  Didn’t get up until 10.30, I know, disgusting, and was shocked to find my BGs at 11.8!  Washed my hands again and they came back at 11.5! I have never ever had morning BGs so high. Where did I go wrong? Did a correction with breakfast and my usual 1-5 ratio for my Burgen bread, just checked bloods and 5.1! I have decided to cancel my membership of the diabetes club today and will rejoin tomorrow! Enjoy the rest of your day, I’m doing a big, fat nowt!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Can't see the Moon, unfortunately, will try again in 2029


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.7 here.

Thanks for your good wishes @KARNAK @Flower @Carolg. I never want to move again, hahaha!


----------



## Lanny

07:07 BS 5.2. Yay! The elusive House Special! Yesterday’s highest BS was 7.5!

I’ve had an absolutely BRILLIANT weekend! And, I’ll tell you why; just realised that I’ve finally paid off my credit card debt that’s taken me 10 years to pay off! I won a prize draw of plane tickets to any European city from a high street store, Virgin Megastore in 2008. I went to Milan, hotel bill wasn’t too bad but, I visited the famous quadrangle, of streets, where all the reknown designers are! I maxed out my credit card buying a set of matching handbag & purse/wallet at Salvatore Ferragamo! I mean when would I, if EVER, do that again! Little did I know, then, that it would take me 10 years to pay it off! What with the economic downturn & one of the first things that people reduce is the luxuries of eating & drinking out! My family’s restaurant went through a very tough couple of years before throwing in the towel & selling in 2010. I’ve been retired since then & slowly paid £50 per month & lost track of the slowly, seemingly TOO SLOW, dwindling amount each month! Then I got my bank statement & this month it was less! So, I finally checked the credit card website to check my balance, can’t remember when I last did THAT, & was gobsmacked to find it was zero! NOW, there’ll will £50 extra per month without that credit card debt! 

I felt VERY emotional about it & a burden has been lifted!

Have a WONDERFUL day everyone & the start of a GREAT week!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Too misty to see the lunar eclipse here, too.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Too misty to see the lunar eclipse here, too.


Wasn’t up to look, but can see reddish sky in the distance.


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today  Can't see the Moon, unfortunately, will try again in 2029



Drat! Missed it! But, I HAVE seen a super moon lunar eclipse once before & the moon was MASSIVE, compared to normal, & very red during the total phase! It just seemed to hover just over the horizon for hours: heightening both the way our brain, & eyes, percieve the size of things & the redness because of the extra amount of atmosphere the light goes through! It looked 10 times bigger than usual!


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> 07:07 BS 5.2. Yay! The elusive House Special! Yesterday’s highest BS was 7.5!
> 
> I’ve had an absolutely BRILLIANT weekend! And, I’ll tell you why; just realised that I’ve finally paid off my credit card debt that’s taken me 10 years to pay off! I won a prize draw of plane tickets to any European city from a high street store, Virgin Megastore in 2008. I went to Milan, hotel bill wasn’t too bad but, I visited the famous quadrangle, of streets, where all the reknown designers are! I maxed out my credit card buying a set of matching handbag & purse/wallet at Salvatore Ferragamo! I mean when would I, if EVER, do that again! Little did I know, then, that it would take me 10 years to pay it off! What with the economic downturn & one of the first things that people reduce is the luxuries of eating & drinking out! My family’s restaurant went through a very tough couple of years before throwing in the towel & selling in 2010. I’ve been retired since then & slowly paid £50 per month & lost track of the slowly, seemingly TOO SLOW, dwindling amount each month! Then I got my bank statement & this month it was less! So, I finally checked the credit card website to check my balance, can’t remember when I last did THAT, & was gobsmacked to find it was zero! NOW, there’ll will £50 extra per month without that credit card debt!
> 
> I felt VERY emotional about it & a burden has been lifted!
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day everyone & the start of a GREAT week!


That’s great Lanny. I felt same when I cleared mine off the finished my mortgage. Easy to spend and not so easy to clear. Well done


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Had chilly and frosty out there today. Might just stay in and do some Route 66 planning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 just about on the right side .

Lovely work with the HS @Lanny 

Off to the foot clinic again- I should have stayed over from Friday! 

Have a good start to the week if you can


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.7 here.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes @KARNAK @Flower @Carolg. I never want to move again, hahaha!


I know just how you feel! I won't be doing it again until they carry me out in a box


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 just about on the right side .
> 
> Lovely work with the HS @Lanny
> 
> Off to the foot clinic again- I should have stayed over from Friday!
> 
> Have a good start to the week if you can


Good luck with the clinic @Flower


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 07:07 BS 5.2. Yay! The elusive House Special! Yesterday’s highest BS was 7.5!
> 
> I’ve had an absolutely BRILLIANT weekend! And, I’ll tell you why; just realised that I’ve finally paid off my credit card debt that’s taken me 10 years to pay off! I won a prize draw of plane tickets to any European city from a high street store, Virgin Megastore in 2008. I went to Milan, hotel bill wasn’t too bad but, I visited the famous quadrangle, of streets, where all the reknown designers are! I maxed out my credit card buying a set of matching handbag & purse/wallet at Salvatore Ferragamo! I mean when would I, if EVER, do that again! Little did I know, then, that it would take me 10 years to pay it off! What with the economic downturn & one of the first things that people reduce is the luxuries of eating & drinking out! My family’s restaurant went through a very tough couple of years before throwing in the towel & selling in 2010. I’ve been retired since then & slowly paid £50 per month & lost track of the slowly, seemingly TOO SLOW, dwindling amount each month! Then I got my bank statement & this month it was less! So, I finally checked the credit card website to check my balance, can’t remember when I last did THAT, & was gobsmacked to find it was zero! NOW, there’ll will £50 extra per month without that credit card debt!
> 
> I felt VERY emotional about it & a burden has been lifted!
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day everyone & the start of a GREAT week!


Congratulations on the House Special!  And great news that you have paid off the card!


----------



## Carolg

Hi all. 9.0 for me but felt a bit otherwise as had a hypo at IKEA which was a wee bit stubborn. Freezing here, a real white out. Thermals to drag out again


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Hi all. 9.0 for me but felt a bit otherwise as had a hypo at IKEA which was a wee bit stubborn. Freezing here, a real white out. Thermals to drag out again


I've just been out for a paper and the roads and pavements were quite icy  Take care everyone!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Bit of a shambles this morning, woke on 10.2, so a bit of insulin to start the day. Aching everywhere, managed a just in time wee, then a desperate vape, then a desperate Americano.

Now I’m normal. Isn’t life fun

Anyway, my next door mate  Eduardo, who hails from Colombia, knocked on the door to tell me that his wife Cathy, who has been giving the HA a harder time than I have, has had a phone call to to say that the lift people have the replacement part and will be here later today. Presumably that will restore the lift to normal, i.e. breaking down all the time.

It’s cold and very foggy here in the Valley. Local microclimate due to the River Calder, wending  its way to the mighty Ribble. It’s too cold to stand out front to appreciate the quiet of the lorries _not _thundering along the A59 heading to the wilds of Yorkshire, Northiewards.

Have a good day, everyone. Wrap up warm


----------



## mikeyB

I just went down and up in the lift to retrieve my folding wheelchair. To say I was worried doesn’t cover it.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I know just how you feel! I won't be doing it again until they carry me out in a box


We’ve got plenty of boxes!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, which I'll take after having to treat a 2.3 last night which (thankfully!) woke me two hours after going to bed  That's not supposed to happen when it's 8 hours after your last injection and you don't use basal insulin   Three jelly babies and a Wispa seemed an appropriate remedy...   I was 7.3 before bed, so dropped 5 mmol/l in that two hours. That Fairy is in for a good punt over the roof of my bungalow!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.3 for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 7.2 for me. It rather looks like 1 oatcake post hypo would have been sufficient.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Have my retinopathy appointment this afternoon. Will it be 4 years in a row without needing the eye drops???


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.3 for me today. Have my retinopathy appointment this afternoon. Will it be 4 years in a row without needing the eye drops???


Good luck with appointment Stitch


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 7.2 for me. It rather looks like 1 oatcake post hypo would have been sufficient.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


 I feel as if there is a beast inside me when I have a hypo and can’t get enough food in quick enough so will have to learn patience to prevent over treating


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> I feel as if there is a beast inside me when I have a hypo and can’t get enough food in quick enough so will have to learn patience to prevent over treating


Oh, I remember that feeling @Carolg! You’ll get to grips with it, don’t worry. Have you worked out why you’re having so many hypos lately?

Morning folks. 3.9 here. Fed up with theses random hypos now...kick the fairy over my way, Northerner...on the ‘ead son, on the ‘ead.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Oh, I remember that feeling @Carolg! You’ll get to grips with it, don’t worry. Have you worked out why you’re having so many hypos lately?
> 
> Morning folks. 3.9 here. Fed up with theses random hypos now...kick the fairy over my way, Northerner...on the ‘ead son, on the ‘ead.



Hi Bloden . New to this insulin lark, just low dose. Decreased morning dose twice. I think I haven’t got to grips with morning snack as it’s settling down to pre lunch time hypo. Maybe will start putting out a few crackers beside coffee cup to have about 11.00 or any suggestions welcome thanks. Also started a food diary again, as I probably am seeing dietitian in February


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 9.5 here! I think it may have something to do with forgetting last night's basal. Proves I do need those 2.5 units!
The full moon was taunting me through the bathroom window this morning. why couldn’t it have shown itself yesterday for the eclipse!


----------



## Lanny

07:30 BS 5.1. About the same! Yesterday’s s highest BS was 7.8.

Oooh! Almost froze my toeies off going to the bathroom this morning! Actually, felt a bit cold while I was sleeping; aware of it but, not enough to wake me! Just sitting in bed with the electric heater turned up! Not quite up for breakfast yet so, had half oatcake & half dose Novorapid, 6 units.

Went out yesterday morning & there was a touch of ice on the pavements in the town centre so, didn’t hang around too long! I’ll say there’s a bit thicker layer of ice this morning!

Got a bit of a shock in the post yesterday with a massive electrics bill, more than 3 times my usual, & had to go out into the garage to take a photo of the meter, as per instructions! Rang Power NI & gave them the meter reading. The person who calculated the bill was off that day so, she’ll call me back when she’s back. Was given an email address to send in the photo. Bill will be recalculated! The Finnaces fairy, if there’s such a thing, is having a right laugh: gives on the one hand; takes with the other!

It’s cold out there so, wrap up warm & I wish you all some sunshine on the inside to warm you up! Good morning everyone!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Bit of a lie in this morning, woke on 8.1. Straight line overnight, lifting from a bedtime 6.1. Nearly right.

It’s good having the lift back in action, as you can imagine. Collected my own paper this morning. Now looking for an excuse to go out on the mighty scooter.

Of course, it’s a bit too cold for joyriding. I might just go up to the local shop to pay the newspaper bill, if I can tear myself away from the World Bowls Championship.

Never mind, there’s the first Test Match against the West Indies starting tomorrow afternoon. Let it snow... 

Have a good day everyone, don’t do anything I wouldn’t do, but if you do, don’t get arrested


----------



## mikeyB

Plan B. It’s snowing.


----------



## Ditto

Yeah snow, but it didn't stick. Still cold though.  

Fell off the wagon big time, really stupid, expecting double figures this morning but 7.5 @ 7.09am. Maybe I went very high and then plummeted? This is what I always think. I should just take the reading at the time but I'm too much of a coward, I don't want to know. 

Yesterday was 7.5 @ 7.09am after a really carby evening.  Liked being in the 6s better.

7.0 the day before.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning now evening, 5.4, was absent yesterday got called to hospital to have a check on my right foot. Checked BP in both big toes, ankle left one only right one badly swollen due to fracture in foot. They want me to go on statins as cholesterol is 6.3, that was this morning afraid Ted is not doing very well at the moment have to go back on the 28th for more treatment but struggling at the moment, just feel like crap. Hope you are all coping as best as you can, take care all.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning now evening, 5.4, was absent yesterday got called to hospital to have a check on my right foot. Checked BP in both big toes, ankle left one only right one badly swollen due to fracture in foot. They want me to go on statins as cholesterol is 6.3, that was this morning afraid Ted is not doing very well at the moment have to go back on the 28th for more treatment but struggling at the moment, just feel like crap. Hope you are all coping as best as you can, take care all.


I'm really sorry that it's all getting to you at the moment Ted {{{HUGS}}} I hope you see some improvements soon


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Alan I rely on the members to keep me sane. Off to bed now take care all.


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Bloden

More (((HUGS))) for you @KARNAK...hope you’re having a restful night’s sleep.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks girls/guys can`t rest at the moment, listening to a bit of relaxing music.

Best of Enya.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all Heinz varieties 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

KARNAK said:


> Good morning now evening, 5.4, was absent yesterday got called to hospital to have a check on my right foot. Checked BP in both big toes, ankle left one only right one badly swollen due to fracture in foot. They want me to go on statins as cholesterol is 6.3, that was this morning afraid Ted is not doing very well at the moment have to go back on the 28th for more treatment but struggling at the moment, just feel like crap. Hope you are all coping as best as you can, take care all.


Hope you’re feeling better and brighter today xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Morning all, 12.4 for me which is OK considering 4 weeks of non-stop steroids.
Choosing life again after the anti-coagulant wobble and have some fun things planned for the next week involving husband, kids, horses and ice hockey.
Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Bloden

You’re playing ice hockey on horseback, @Tickledpinknot?!!  I hope the horses are wearing crampons...daftness aside, well done for being so upbeat. I hope you have a lot of fun.

Morning all-types. 5.0 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. The very teeniest dusting of snow here.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.8 here. The very teeniest dusting of snow here.


Just getting light here and I see we also have a dusting of snow. It must be very cold outside as next door have been scraping their car for the past 10 minutes  Stay safe and warm everyone!  I'm postponing my trip to the paper shop until the ice has had an opportunity to melt on the pavements!


----------



## eggyg

I’m up and at it this morning, missed the last two days because I forgot and it was too late. 6.7 today pretty much been consistent all week after Sunday’s shocker. We’re off for a hike today, nice crispy, frosty and hopefully sunny morning, when it decides to show it’s face! Still quite dark. Setting off about 9.30, made the butties and flask is warming through. Should maybe do at least 10 miles I would think. 
@KARNAK chin up Ted, we’re all here for you. @Tickledpinknot good on you for being so positive and making, what sounds like, great plans. Everyone else have a wonderful Wednesday whatever you choose to do.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Just getting light here and I see we also have a dusting of snow. It must be very cold outside as next door have been scraping their car for the past 10 minutes  Stay safe and warm everyone!  I'm postponing my trip to the paper shop until the ice has had an opportunity to melt on the pavements!


You going for the evening paper then? Don’t think it’s going to thaw today Alan! You live oop north now remember!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all Heinz varieties 5.7 for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


That’s souper!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 11.0 after another night hypo. Where's my control gone for goodness sake?  probably out on a sledge as everywhere's covered in snow.

I hope Enya helped you relax last evening and you got some rest @KARNAK. Relying on us lot to keep you sane??

Enjoy implementing your fun plans @Tickledpinknot


----------



## Lanny

08:09 BS 7.1 That’ll be the pasta prawn salad for dinner then: too much dressing &, possibly, pasta! Was BS 7.1 before & 8.6 after 90 mins then, went to bed. Loved it though! Spaghetti cut into short strands, little gems, prawns, mayonnaise & ketchup. Less dressing next time, I think! I’ve tried salads before with prawns or smoked salmon & salad leaves but, without SOME carbs, leaves me very hungry. So, tried some previously cooked spaghetti & left to go cold & added in half a portion: as measured by those cut out circle measures! That keeps me full & I don’t think that’s the problem. I think the fat of the dressing kept BS elevated overnight because of the slow release: need to measure carefully controlled amount next time!

It snowed quite heavily here yesterday afternoon & is still lying on the ground so, I’m snowed in! Definitely felt the nip in the air. Stayed in bed watching old episodes, & the 2 new ones from the current series, of Death in Paradise. The new series 8 has just started on BBC 1, 9pm on Thursdays, without Danny John Jules & a newly qualified female police constable to join the team. I love that show & a nice bit of Caribbean sunshine on a cold day!

Wrap up warm & put on the thermals: it’s cold out there! Have a good day folks!


----------



## Lanny

@KARNAK, sorry to hear your struggling! Glad we help to lift things a bit for you! Sending you some bright, bright sunshine to brighten up your day & give you warmth & brightness on the inside!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from white sparkly Scotland. Slept late and woke to a 6.7. Hibernating today and will forage fridge and freezer for food. Stay warm everyone


----------



## Carolg

Tickledpinknot said:


> Morning all, 12.4 for me which is OK considering 4 weeks of non-stop steroids.
> Choosing life again after the anti-coagulant wobble and have some fun things planned for the next week involving husband, kids, horses and ice hockey.
> Hope you all have a great day xx


Have a good time


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a more positive 4.8 on a very sunny day. Thank you for all your lovely comments, what a lot of you are going through makes my problems pale into insignificance. I see a lot of you have snow and ice, its still shorts and a light pullover here. Going over to Brixham with a few friends for a nice fish lunch freshly landed this morning on the quay.

Once again a heartfelt thankyou and enjoy your day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I slept for 10 hours last night, and even my liver pumping my BG up to 8.7 didn’t wake me. Still, feel good for the first time this week, so alls well.

Beautiful hoar frost this morning. It’s lovely when that happens. Bright sunshine isn’t doing much, neither is the traffic on the Eastbound A59, so I guess there’s a bit of bit of motorised dancing on ice been going on.

I’ll be hibernating and watching the test match this afternoon. Next expedition planned is the Rovers on Saturday, unless we’re snowed in. Don’t fancy the rear wheel skid show on the wheelchair.

Anyway, folks, wrap up warm, and do take care. No unnecessary journeys. 

Apart from Karnak, of course, in subtropical Paignton. Don’t forget the Factor 50. Mr Smug goes to Brixham. Got a nice ring to it as a book title


----------



## mikeyB

I should add, for the benefit of Robin and Northie, that teeny dusting of snow you see isn’t snow. It’s hoar frost. Happens with clear skies, when the dew freezes into ice crystals as soon as it forms.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I should add, for the benefit of Robin and Northie, that teeny dusting of snow you see isn’t snow. It’s hoar frost. Happens with clear skies, when the dew freezes into ice crystals as soon as it forms.


This was definitely snow, like the stuff that was falling out of the sky yesterday lunchtime. (It was cloudy here overnight.) The paper man left tyre tracks in it, you don’t usually get that with hoarfrost.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I should add, for the benefit of Robin and Northie, that teeny dusting of snow you see isn’t snow. It’s hoar frost. Happens with clear skies, when the dew freezes into ice crystals as soon as it forms.


Definitely snow here Mike


----------



## mikeyB

That’s cheating, Northie. Saddleworth in 1947, I believe. You weren’t even born then


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> That’s cheating, Northie. Saddleworth in 1947, I believe. You weren’t even born then


Gah! I'd forgotten that you were...


----------



## mikeyB

Cheek. I don’t think my parents had met in 1947...


----------



## KARNAK

Apparently my parents only met once, the bonnet of a model T Ford is great for conceiving.


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 
Woke to 5.1  it’s a tad chilly here so I am going to snuggle back  down under the duvet at least till the heating comes on.
How you all have a good day, those having  to venture out, please wrap up warm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  Noticed I have some sort of rash on the back of my right calf, like a number of red hives, although there is no itching. One of my worries is that I might end up with psoriasis, like my Dad, who had it pretty bad - it's an autoimmune condition  

<Bristol accent>Not _*another*_ one!</Bristol accent>  Will have to try an get an appointment to get it checked out, might be something and nothing.

Very cold again here, take care anyone who has to go out in it


----------



## Lanny

I've been awake since 00:12, midnight alarm woke me, when BS was 6.5. I went to bed early yesterday, around 5pm?
Had usual half oatcake & half dose before eating an early breakfast around 5am & BS 9.9 after 90 mins. Just starting to get tired again & off for another snooze! Yawning emoji!

The snow has almost al melted yesterday & throughout the night so, a tad bit warmer!

Have a good day & keep yourselves warm!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Whoops nearly forgot my insulin.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Not sure if it’s frost or snow outside, but I am still snuggled up in bed till I can have breakfast. 7.3 today and two days of no hypos, so pleased with that


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Still looks cold outside.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all you early-risers. 7.6 here.

I hope they’ve got the heating on at IKEA...mind you, it’s not too bad here and the car isn’t covered in ice. Keep warm ev1.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  6.1 today a bit more like it! 

No hospital appointments today, a whole day off...ummmmm...!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  6.1 today a bit more like it!
> 
> No hospital appointments today, a whole day off...ummmmm...!


Hope you don't feel neglected!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. I think I've finished planning and booking everything we need for our America trip. I can't believe it's only just over 10 weeks until we go! I'm bound to forget something though.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

Another 10 hour sleep, another straight line overnight, a wake up number 4.8. That’s OK then

Still very frosty here in the Valley, bit foggy. Never mind, it’s winter, it’s supposed to be like this, though it seems to surprise the folk who do the gritting every year.

I’ll be watching the Test Match again today, watching 36 year old Jimmy Anderson showing the youngsters how you demolish a batting side. Burnley’s finest. 

Have a good day, everyone, wrap up warm.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.1 for me this morning, but I didn't eat very well yesterday as it was mum in law's funeral, however on a good note the donations for Diabetes UK raised almost £130, so I will be sorting that out later.  But not had a good start to the day today as my car broke down on the way to work this morning, luckily only just after I had left home and I managed to get it to limp back to my house.  Can I just spend the rest of January under the duvet.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 a bit damp outside but not very cold.  Washing done and dried, Dyson next although a bit difficult with this boot on my leg.



Northerner said:


> Will have to try an get an appointment to get it checked out, might be something and nothing.



Hope you get your appointment Northie and it turns out to be nothing.

Hope everything went as well as can be expected @Grannylorraine and well done for raising money for DUK. Sorry about your car hope it doesn't cost too much to fix it.

Stay safe everyone, enjoy your day.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.1 for me this morning, but I didn't eat very well yesterday as it was mum in law's funeral, however on a good note the donations for Diabetes UK raised almost £130, so I will be sorting that out later.  But not had a good start to the day today as my car broke down on the way to work this morning, luckily only just after I had left home and I managed to get it to limp back to my house.  Can I just spend the rest of January under the duvet.


I hope February proves to be a much better month for you Lorraine {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.8 a bit damp outside but not very cold.  Washing done and dried, Dyson next although a bit difficult with this boot on my leg.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your appointment Northie and it turns out to be nothing.
> 
> Hope everything went as well as can be expected @Grannylorraine and well done for raising money for DUK. Sorry about your car hope it doesn't cost too much to fix it.
> 
> Stay safe everyone, enjoy your day.





Northerner said:


> I hope February proves to be a much better month for you Lorraine {{{HUGS}}}



Thank you both.


----------



## Ditto

Flower said:


> Relying on us lot to keep you sane??Enjoy implementing your fun plans @Tickledpinknot


 Heh! 

6.8 @ 6.20am. Making bad food choices at the minute, yet again ::sigh:: Please God don't let me lose it again this year, I hates being fat.  The diabetic nurse had asked me the other week do you cut your own toe nails, I said no I can't reach them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I told Mum and she cackled and said when's it due? Cheeky mare.


----------



## Lanny

04:34 BS 6.8. Last night was stormy with wind & rain lashing at the windows & all the snow has been washed away, not much left anyway!

Watched a great episode of Death in Paradise last night: no spoilers but, a clever twist at the end!

The BBC did a production of Agatha Christie’s “And Then There Were None” a few years ago: the world’s biggest selling crime novel of all time! Sam Neill, the New Zealnd actor, during his interview on his part in the drama gave his thoughts on the great British public’s love of murder mysteries, especially at Christmas: “The British love to watch people killing each other in cleverly gruesome ways. They find it comforting: very odd!”

I DO love a good murder, me! Then, throw in lovely scenes of tropical paradise on a Caribbean island & who WOULDN’T love that?

Have a great day everyone & the weekend is almost here!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Woke feeling rather yucky and icky . Scan said 12.7 so mugged my right thumb to work out a correction dose as I didn’t trust my brain to get the math right , to find I was 14.8  , I don’t think my meter is feeling very well either as it suggested 22 units  , I dialled that right back I can tell you . I will go into the libre’s settings later on to  sort out silly suggestions like that.

Am going to make myself a nice soothing coffee with cream and hopefully  a ginger nut will settle my tum


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning . Woke feeling rather yucky and icky . Scan said 12.7 so mugged my right thumb to work out a correction dose as I didn’t trust my brain to get the math right , to find I was 14.8  , I don’t think my meter is feeling very well either as it suggested 22 units  , I dialled that right back I can tell you . I will go into the libre’s settings later on to  sort out silly suggestions like that.
> 
> Am going to make myself a nice soothing coffee with cream and hopefully  a ginger nut will settle my tum


I hope you are feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.

Lots to do again today... I’m looking forward to a nice quiet few days but not sure when that’ll be possible. Bloden’s got some more laser treatment this morning, so I’ll take her to our local dog-friendly cafe afterwards for some attention and a half-hour break from my TO DO list. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Horse has been checked @Bloden , can’t see any crampons but there’s an idea.
13.8 this morning, bit more of a wobble last 2 days as MRI of brain shows increase of cancer, fluid and evidence of a CVA.
Love how the medics refer to it as a cerebrovascular ‘accident’!
Ice hockey this weekend will take my mind off my head as they repeatedly slam each other into the boards.
Have a good Friday folks xx


----------



## Carolg

Hope the ice hockey does the trick. Sorry about your results


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.4 after going up to 17 at 1am! Absolutely no logical reason for the high because this is the third week in a row that I’ve exactly the same food with exactly same quantities. It also only took a 2 unit correction to bring me down to 5.4.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear about your results Tickledpinknot.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all your Friday finger prickers. Think I missed yesterday, ah well, here is today’s news. 6.8 for me. Same as I went to bed on. RSPB Big Garden Bird Watch this weekend ( you’ll be doing it @Robin I suspect) and what do you know, wet and windy, just like last year! Had a lovely frosty, calm week and had loads of birds in the garden but they don’t like the wind and usually hide away. Typical! Good excuse for sitting on my butt at the kitchen table gazing out the French windows anyways. Have a great day.


----------



## Carolg

7.6 this morning but had porridge before bed as I was cold and hungry. Still better than for a long time. Concentration still patchy, keep making mistake with knitting(ones I have never made before). Still tired, mood not much better, but a bit. Still isolating myself in house, but pushing myself for a wee walk when not frosty. Need to get more thankful about my health and life


----------



## eggyg

Tickledpinknot said:


> Horse has been checked @Bloden , can’t see any crampons but there’s an idea.
> 13.8 this morning, bit more of a wobble last 2 days as MRI of brain shows increase of cancer, fluid and evidence of a CVA.
> Love how the medics refer to it as a cerebrovascular ‘accident’!
> Ice hockey this weekend will take my mind off my head as they repeatedly slam each other into the boards.
> Have a good Friday folks xx


Sorry to hear this. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> 7.6 this morning but had porridge before bed as I was cold and hungry. Still better than for a long time. Concentration still patchy, keep making mistake with knitting(ones I have never made before). Still tired, mood not much better, but a bit. Still isolating myself in house, but pushing myself for a wee walk when not frosty. Need to get more thankful about my health and life


You’ll get there Carol, sometimes there doesn’t appear to be any rhyme nor reason for things. My concentration is atrocious, total brain fog, I forget simple words everyday or say the wrong ones. Yesterday after babysitting youngest I told her mum she had been playing with a trampoline, I meant tambourine! It’s an age thing, we can’t blame the D for everything! Keep your chin up and let’s organise a Glasgow meet very soon.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> You’ll get there Carol, sometimes there doesn’t appear to be any rhyme nor reason for things. My concentration is atrocious, total brain fog, I forget simple words everyday or say the wrong ones. Yesterday after babysitting youngest I told her mum she had been playing with a trampoline, I meant tambourine! It’s an age thing, we can’t blame the D for everything! Keep your chin up and let’s organise a Glasgow meet very soon.


That would be great to meet in Glasgow. Thanks eggyg. Diabetes is not the only factor at play


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> RSPB Big Garden Bird Watch this weekend ( you’ll be doing it @Robin I suspect) and what do you know, wet and windy, just like last year


I certainly will. There was a song thrush taunting me on the front lawn this morning. We hardly ever see one, and I bet it doesn’t come back over the weekend! I remember doing it one year when it was wet and horrible, and we hardly saw anything!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Woke up with a score of 4.8, according to the Tee2, so your guess is as good as mine. It’s approximately right, I feel 4.8 ish.

Can’t wait for more sensors to arrive, don’t like turning the light on in the middle of night weetime to check my BG. And searching for my reading glasses. 

Anyway, it’s a bit dreich here, but I need to nip down to the village for some necessary bits, including test strips. I’ll do that during the Test Match lunch break, if it lasts that long. Blast from the past, West Indian fast bowlers bamboozling England. Tremendous fun

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.5, no mains water work men have gone through a pipe.

Hope you feel better @Ljc and @Carolg, {{{HUGS}}} and smiles for you.

@Tickledpinknot enjoy your ice hockey, sorry about your results glad you can stay positive.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.2 for me today, but I did have a I couldn't careless day yesterday after the events of the day went from bad to worse, but I won't bore you with all the details.  Anyway car is now at the garage and should be repaired for little cost as it is still in warrant from purchase.  Hubby took the day off of work today and drove me to work (most of yesterday's bad news was around his mum and dad).  

Anyway at least it is the weekend, so tomorrow I can stay in bed if I want.

Have a great weekend everyone and hopefully I will have a better week next week.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.2 for me today, but I did have a I couldn't careless day yesterday after the events of the day went from bad to worse, but I won't bore you with all the details.  Anyway car is now at the garage and should be repaired for little cost as it is still in warrant from purchase.  Hubby took the day off of work today and drove me to work (most of yesterday's bad news was around his mum and dad).
> 
> Anyway at least it is the weekend, so tomorrow I can stay in bed if I want.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone and hopefully I will have a better week next week.


Take a little time to rebuild your strength Lorraine, you've been through a lot {{{HUGS}}} I hope you can have a nice, relaxing weekend


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 5.8. Yesterday was much warmer & the cold snap seems to be over, for now! It’s the usual rain.

Have a great, lazy weekend folks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 6.3 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 6.3 for me this morning


Makes me smile every time I see numbers like this from you @Carolg!


----------



## Bloden

Hi there folks. A whopping 16.8 here - yeah, thanks liver, but I can fix my own post-dinner hypo without you sticky your slimy pink nose in......ho hum.

Well, my moving-house-stress peaked yesterday - I was almost in tears, I was that stressed  LOL - so I should be ok from here on in. It was trying to book a hire car online that tipped me over the edge, but a nice walk on the beach sorted me out.

Have a great weekend, ev1.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Hi there folks. A whopping 16.8 here - yeah, thanks liver, but I can fix my own post-dinner hypo without you sticky your slimy pink nose in......ho hum.
> 
> Well, my moving-house-stress peaked yesterday - I was almost in tears, I was that stressed  LOL - so I should be ok from here on in. It was trying to book a hire car online that tipped me over the edge, but a nice walk on the beach sorted me out.
> 
> Have a great weekend, ev1.


I hope you have a more sedate and relaxing day today, with steady levels nicely in range {{{HUGS}}}

My house moving day was peak stress, the culmination of months of pressure about the auction, finding somewhere new to live, the shenanigans with the seller etc. I had a stomach bug, so was feeling horrible to start with, the removals came to clear everything out, then I had to get to the airport to catch a flight up. Thankfully, I didn't have to move into my new house for a week as I had booked a week in a plush apartment - and the relief was palpable the moment I had closed the door and collapsed onto the sofa!  Never again!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Makes me smile every time I see numbers like this from you @Carolg!


Makes me smile as well really turned a corner at moment with just a smidgen of insulin and a bit of zip for my mouth.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 6.3 for me this morning


Very nice .  I trust that now you are on the right treatment at long last , that you are feeling much better in yourself .


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Very nice .  I trust that now you are on the right treatment at long last , that you are feeling much better in yourself .


I am thanks, getting to grips with hypoland as well, and putting on a wee bit weight


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Hi there folks. A whopping 16.8 here - yeah, thanks liver, but I can fix my own post-dinner hypo without you sticky your slimy pink nose in......ho hum.
> 
> Well, my moving-house-stress peaked yesterday - I was almost in tears, I was that stressed  LOL - so I should be ok from here on in. It was trying to book a hire car online that tipped me over the edge, but a nice walk on the beach sorted me out.
> 
> Have a great weekend, ev1.


{{{hug}}}
I hope you can have a much more relaxing day with good numbers. 
Moving is soooooo stressful


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.7 horizontal but 6.4 post cat feeding.

I think a Toby Carvery is on the cards today for a late birthday meal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I am glad yesterday is over,  to say it an was upsey downsey one is an understatement!!!
Yesterday’s graph looks horrendous, high peaks with sudden drops. 
Whatever ailed me yesterday seems to have scarpered as I feel human again and I woke to a sensible 6.3 on the finger and  5.2 scan 

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Madeline

9.0 for me this morning. Not surprised, BG is all over the place as I’m back on high dose steroids. Onwards and erm downwards


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice normal 6.7 today. Had a lie in today, in preparation for the three eldest grandkids having a sleepover tonight!   2 x 12 year olds ( boy and girl) and a 6 year old. Quite difficult to do something that they all like/ enjoy, trying desperately to think of a film they might enjoy. Have compiled a quiz each, according to their interests and abilities. That’ll take about 10 minutes! Mexican for tea, they all like that. Oh and a game of Cluedo. That should do it! Have a super Saturday.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 4.4, according to my pain free fingerpick test. Aren’t new lancets good? I’d almost forgotten.

Bit cloudy here, heavy rain forecast this afternoon so I may give the Rovers a miss. I could always watch England chase down 600+ to win the Test Match. Aye, right.

I see Boris Johnson has been making a speech at arch Brexiteers JCB, who make those big yellow things that block the traffic. The reason why JCB aren’t worried about Brexit, which is never mentioned on the news, is that they have a factory in Germany.  And India, North and South America, China. It’s a family owned company, never filed accounts, and family shares are held in offshore trusts. Great British company my arse. Tax? A joke.Typical British success story, putting as little as possible into the National wealth. 

Rant over. Have a good day, everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6.  Had a nice home made sweet & sour last night, bolused 8 units but up to 11.1 a couple of hours later, a couple more units soon sorted that out. Keep testing folks.
Met up with the Chairman of South Devon DUK yesterday I`ve known him a long time just didn't know he was involved, got a couple dozen 2019 pamphlets to hand out, looks like I`m getting involved.

Extra {{{HUGS}}} for @Bloden today aaand relax.

Hope things are better for you today @Ljc, a gentle {{HUG}}.

@Carolg nice numbers, well done.

Speak to you later folks, enjoy your day.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks @KARNAK .  I fell back to my old self.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks I hoe you all have a good day. 
Woke to a bootiful flatfish with 5.7 showing on the Libre , which with this sensor means I am most likely a tad under 1 mmoll higher.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today, which is OK as I was 9.0 before bed  Windy outside!  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all from chilly fife.
7.9 for me, crept up a bit so will keep an eye on this. 
Slept all night though.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Tried to do the garden birdwatch yesterday, nasty drizzle kept them all undercover and out of sight. Will try again today, but I suspect they may all have been blown away.


----------



## Madeline

9.2 for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up with 8.0 this morning, went to bed on 9.1, so one presumes a straight line overnight. Good enough, I suppose.

Didn’t go to the Rovers yesterday. Good choice, the rain hammered down yesterday afternoon. Missed a 3-0 win against Hull. If they aren’t careful they might get into the play offs, and accidentally get promoted for a season of humiliation in the Premiership. Bit like Theresa May.

Anyway, I’ve now got to plan the rest of the day with my last three test strips. One mid afternoon, one bedtime, and one morning, then off at sparrowfart to the chemist to buy some more. And hope Abbott release my order of sensors soon

Have a good day everyone, stay warm


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier, 09:40 BS 6.2. Another very stormy day & night! But, bright sunshine at the mment & srill quite windy!

Finally got my revised electrics bill & to add insult to injury the bill was correct & is an extra £100 on top as well because of the electricity used between 28/12/18, when the man read my meter & 18/01/19 when I took a photo of the meter! VERY expensive lesson learnt: using electricity for heating is more expensive than oil central heating. Oil prices were so high at the start of the autumn/winter season that I used the bare minimum so, I could have hot water: 3 hours a day. Only used the electric heater in the living room during the day & in my bedroom at night. Ended up with a massive electrics bill of over £900 as well as the £500 for a quarter tank, 750 litres, of oil I’d already spent. But, at least it’ll be paid off gradually by direct debit each month & I can’t do that when ordering oil: one lump payment! I WAS in credit to the tune of about £250 so, that helps a bit! Lesson learnt & won’t make THAT mistake again!

Anyway, enough moaning what’s done is done!

Have a lovely, lazy Sunday everyone!

Ahhh! The sun is REALLY bright through my bedroom window! Having a duvet day wrapped in lots of layers, in bed with a hot water bottle AND no electric heater on!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0 on the nail. Podiatrist tomorrow (GULP) see what they say about my manky right foot, but we`ll worry about that in the morning.



Madeline said:


> 9.2 for me.



Still a bit high @Madeline at least your in single figures. A smile to make you smile.

Suns shining at the moment but heavy cloud about, hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Tried to do the garden birdwatch yesterday, nasty drizzle kept them all undercover and out of sight. Will try again today, but I suspect they may all have been blown away.


I did it Friday, a bit wet and windy so going to try again today, no rain but still windy. Have enrolled grandson as my second pairs of eyes, sometimes it feels as if you’re at the Wimbledon final!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all ( just). Distracted first thing as was feeding the hordes. Full English for them all, and three clean plates, just what I like to see. A 7.2 this morning. House looks like a bomb has hit it but no good trying to tidy up  until we have got rid of them....errr,  I mean when the little cherubs have been picked up by their grateful parents! Have a super Sunday.


----------



## Docb

14.2 this morning.


----------



## Madeline

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.0 on the nail. Podiatrist tomorrow (GULP) see what they say about my manky right foot, but we`ll worry about that in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit high @Madeline at least your in single figures. A smile to make you smile.
> 
> Suns shining at the moment but heavy cloud about, hope you all have a lovely day.



Thank you lovely Ted


----------



## Madeline

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Tried to do the garden birdwatch yesterday, nasty drizzle kept them all undercover and out of sight. Will try again today, but I suspect they may all have been blown away.


I’ve only seen a lone starling (most unusual as I have a small resident family resulting from one I handreared a few years ago), and two collared doves. Not even a pigeon, and all the smaller birds must be bunkered down in this wind. Can see some seagulls being blown around in the fields, so they’re expecting more bad weather if they’ve come inland.


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon! Very late today after starting the day with a 4.0  

Been painting my bathroom - there's a very good reason why you don't see partially sighted painter and decorators on crutches with their leg in a cast! I established that it is nigh on impossible and exceedingly scary going up a ladder! Lesson learnt and a potential career crossed off  I've done the bits I can see and reach - time to call for professional help.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good afternoon! Very late today after starting the day with a 4.0
> 
> Been painting my bathroom - there's a very good reason why you don't see partially sighted painter and decorators on crutches with their leg in a cast! I established that it is nigh on impossible and exceedingly scary going up a ladder! Lesson learnt and a potential career crossed off  I've done the bits I can see and reach - time to call for professional help.


Well done for trying, but please don't hurt yourself!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Flower, stick to the tree felling, you don’t need ladders for that.


----------



## Lanny

04:08 BS 9.4. That’ll be the chicken pasta salad for dinner then! Before dinner BS 20:44 was 6.2. Then, fell asleep after until midnight alarm & BS was 8.0. Tried but, couldn’t get back to sleep & have given up it! Got up, tested & will eat breakfast. Possibly a bit of DP at work as well since, despite trying to sleep, was awake?

It’s the start of another week & I hope it’s a good one! An early good morning folks & I wish you all some bright sunshine on the inside, where it matters, although it’s actually still dark outside & too early to tell if there’ll be the bright winter sunshine of yesterday!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a House special for me.

Another exciting week in the life of a Technical Software Tester lies ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a House special for me.
> 
> Another exciting week in the life of a Technical Software Tester lies ahead.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations!  Have fun testing! 

Good morning  7.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here!


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! A HS for me too!


----------



## Flower

Good morning  I'll join you Robin on the 4.4 step if I may  

Good stuff @Bloden , those elusive  House Specials are hard to pin down! 

Have a good stable bg week all


----------



## Carolg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a House special for me.
> 
> Another exciting week in the life of a Technical Software Tester lies ahead.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations khskel.enjoy your week


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Mooorning! A HS for me too!


Congratulations bloden


----------



## Carolg

Higher step for me 8.1 this morning, but had munchies last night. See how it is today and insulin might go back up  by 2 units.
Cold here but dry


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Mooorning! A HS for me too!


Congratulations!  House Specials appear to be eluding me lately


----------



## Madeline

7.2 this morning. What is a House Special please?


----------



## khskel

Madeline said:


> 7.2 this morning. What is a House Special please?


It's a BG measurement of 5.2 No special significance to it.


----------



## Madeline

Thank you


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 today and I’m not a happy bunny. Nothing to do with diabetes, back gone again! Only 3 months since I was last at osteopath getting “ fixed” and back again this afternoon. It is my sacrum, I had never heard of that until 3 years ago when it first started. Apparently I have one leg shorter than the other so that doesn’t help. I am in agony, lower back pain into my right hip, groin and down into my ankle, nothing in particular started it off that I can think of. I am so frustrated, I was going to break eggs with a stick today. Mr Eggy is going for the big shop!  I have written him a comprehensive list with instructions, he is not a savvy shopper and doesn’t look at things properly, like the time he bought gluten free spaghetti for 3 times the price and it was disgusting. I shouldn’t complain really, at least he’s trying. ( he’s very trying!). Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Hit double figures this morning, 10.1. That’s curries for you, never get the bolus right. It was home made, too. Oh well, never mind, that’s what insulin is for, so a correction and an Americano should fix that. It’s only one night anyway

It’s a lovely morning, but a bit cold, so thermals on and I’ll zip down into the village to grab some test strips and ice cream and other bits. The ice cream won’t melt coming home, for sure.

The Observer reported yesterday that many companies are planning to move out of the country, particularly those with bases in Europe, if there is a no deal Brexit. Still, at least that’ll get rid of Haribo, purveyors of rubbery sugar. They employ 700 people in Yorkshire. Still, the worst affected places will be in areas where folk voted to leave, so there is a kind of terrible justice. 

Have a good day everyone, while you can


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I am so frustrated, I was going to break eggs with a stick today.


I have never come across that phrase before!   

I hope that you can find some relief from the pain soon, and that Mr Eggy astounds you with a perfect big shop!


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Still, the worst affected places will be in areas where folk voted to leave, so there is a kind of terrible justice.


I think this is why I can't agree with the oft-repeated phrase 'they knew what they were voting for'. When it is discovered that their situation doesn't improve, or becomes significantly worse (along with many, many people who didn't want this), will they still be making that claim?


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> I have never come across that phrase before!
> 
> I hope that you can find some relief from the pain soon, and that Mr Eggy astounds you with a perfect big shop!


My mam used to say it, must be Cumbrian. Means I was planning on being very busy! I am actually sitting watching day time telly, something I very, very rarely do but can’t even concentrate on reading.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining MikeyB on the 10.1 step today, still not eating particularly well.  Well done to those who got a House Special today.


----------



## Madeline

I just had my online shop delivery receipt (or whatever it’s called - the arriving today and this is what you’re getting thing. ALL my ice cream out of stock. ALL of it . And my purple potatoes.


----------



## Lanny

02:58 BS 6.9. Ok ish. Yesterday wasn’t quite as sunny as the day before & turned cloudy by about 13:30 but, still got a bit of winter sun. Went to bed around 6pm & got another hour or 2 of sleep after the midnight alarm. But, I’m hungry now, didn’t eat dinner last night & only ate twice, so, breakfast is in the oven as I post this!

An even earlier, very early, good morning to everyone & may your day be filled with bright sunshine!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today. Slept well, but woke at 3:15 and decided I wasn't going to get back to sleep again, so spent an hour listening to the World Service


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  6.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all just missed the HS with a 5.3

Let's see if the forecast snow arrives. I got some snow boots in the sales so I may get to test them out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.6 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.7 today and I’m not a happy bunny. Nothing to do with diabetes, back gone again! Only 3 months since I was last at osteopath getting “ fixed” and back again this afternoon. It is my sacrum, I had never heard of that until 3 years ago when it first started. Apparently I have one leg shorter than the other so that doesn’t help. I am in agony, lower back pain into my right hip, groin and down into my ankle, nothing in particular started it off that I can think of. I am so frustrated, I was going to break eggs with a stick today. Mr Eggy is going for the big shop!  I have written him a comprehensive list with instructions, he is not a savvy shopper and doesn’t look at things properly, like the time he bought gluten free spaghetti for 3 times the price and it was disgusting. I shouldn’t complain really, at least he’s trying. ( he’s very trying!). Have a happy Monday everyone.


Hope this episode of back pain clears up soon.look after yourself


----------



## Madeline

8.2 it’s sooo cold here this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Madeline said:


> 8.2 it’s sooo cold here this morning.


Cold here as well


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.4 here. Rant alert. Just had a phone call from BT text delivery service only it was blank. Assume it’s to say my libre sensors are being delivered at some point today. (though abbott have my mobile number, so why they gave my landline out instead, i’ve no idea) They were dispatched by Abbott on Friday on a 24hr service. It’s now Tuesday, and i’m going to be out. On line tracker just says ‘being prepared for delivery, SMS sent’ There is no facility for rearranging delivery day. Well done Parcel Farce, i can see a trip to the sorting office in the next town coming on!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here. Rant alert. Just had a phone call from BT text delivery service only it was blank. Assume it’s to say my libre sensors are being delivered at some point today. (though abbott have my mobile number, so why they gave my landline out instead, i’ve no idea) They were dispatched by Abbott on Friday on a 24hr service. It’s now Tuesday, and i’m going to be out. On line tracker just says ‘being prepared for delivery, SMS sent’ There is no facility for rearranging delivery day. Well done Parcel Farce, i can see a trip to the sorting office in the next town coming on!


Grrrr!!!!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Grrrr!!!!


Have now tracked it on line, yes, it’s arriving at just the time when OH and I  being out overlap for half an hour! No doubt delivery driver will wait til he sees the coast's clear and sneak up the drive with a little card.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this snowy/ sleety morning.7.2 today. Went to the torture chamber AKA osteopath yesterday re my back troubles, she thinks it’s more than likely my hip which is the problem. It has been bothersome for a while now TBF. Arthritic hip she said, oh the joys of getting old. She did all sorts of painful tests, femoral tests, had my knees and ankles hit with a hammer and  as my spine was compressed so she did some awful manoeuvre and there was a loud crack and some relief was achieved. I have to ice the offending bit of my back to get the inflammation down and it will hurt for a day or two ( it does but not as bad) and go back next Monday if I am still getting pain in my hip and thigh. Daytime telly again!  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Hope this episode of back pain clears up soon.look after yourself


Thanks Carol. X


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Back in the groove. Went to bed on 6.1, woke up with 5.6. Textbook stuff. No sneaky rises or dips in the night. Weetime I was 7.1.

As you can see, I got down into the village yesterday to get some more Tee2 strips, £13 for 50. I also ordered a prescription for some as well. It’s all part of the plot to get my testing up to 8 times a day so I can get my sensors prescribed.  That is NOT stockpiling, I’m not paranoid.

It’s a bit dreich here. That’s a good Scottish word that means grey, drizzly and cold, for future reference. Saves typing

Anyway, have a good day, gang, January is nearly over, so chin up


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this snowy/ sleety morning.7.2 today. Went to the torture chamber AKA osteopath yesterday re my back troubles, she thinks it’s more than likely my hip which is the problem. It has been bothersome for a while now TBF. Arthritic hip she said, oh the joys of getting old. She did all sorts of painful tests, femoral tests, had my knees and ankles hit with a hammer and  as my spine was compressed so she did some awful manoeuvre and there was a loud crack and some relief was achieved. I have to ice the offending bit of my back to get the inflammation down and it will hurt for a day or two ( it does but not as bad) and go back next Monday if I am still getting pain in my hip and thigh. Daytime telly again!  Stay safe everyone.


I always used to go to an osteopath for back and neck problems. I don’t know how they do it, but there’s always a loud crack. First time, I thought I would be paraplegic after that, but I always walked out feeling better, as he would then treat my back with acupuncture needles. Endorphins +++. Ace stuff, they should do acupuncture on the NHS.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Just recovered from a 4.5 hypo! My body’s more used to high 20’s, which is what I was last night. Not sure why I’m plummeting overnight and off for chemo this afternoon so feel like it’s all going on but at least IV steroids should keep me in a good range.
Hope your back recovers well @eggyg


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Have now tracked it on line, yes, it’s arriving at just the time when OH and I  being out overlap for half an hour! No doubt delivery driver will wait til he sees the coast's clear and sneak up the drive with a little card.


Hopefully he’s running late today


----------



## Madeline

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this snowy/ sleety morning.7.2 today. Went to the torture chamber AKA osteopath yesterday re my back troubles, she thinks it’s more than likely my hip which is the problem. It has been bothersome for a while now TBF. Arthritic hip she said, oh the joys of getting old. She did all sorts of painful tests, femoral tests, had my knees and ankles hit with a hammer and  as my spine was compressed so she did some awful manoeuvre and there was a loud crack and some relief was achieved. I have to ice the offending bit of my back to get the inflammation down and it will hurt for a day or two ( it does but not as bad) and go back next Monday if I am still getting pain in my hip and thigh. Daytime telly again!  Stay safe everyone.



Poo old you  can thoroughly recommend box sets of Silent Witness on iplayer if gruesome is your thing


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I always used to go to an osteopath for back and neck problems. I don’t know how they do it, but there’s always a loud crack. First time, I thought I would be paraplegic after that, but I always walked out feeling better, as he would then treat my back with acupuncture needles. Endorphins +++. Ace stuff, they should do acupuncture on the NHS.


I knew I wasn’t paralysed as I nearly fell off the bed! My usual guy wasn’t available yesterday and he does acupuncture on me, it’s marvellous. The osteopath I had yesterday doesn’t do it as she is needle phobic! In agony at the moment, still in PJs!


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> Poo old you  can thoroughly recommend box sets of Silent Witness on iplayer if gruesome is your thing


I like reading “ gruesome” but not so keen on watching! Have watched Homes under the Hammer, where’s Lucy? Wanted: Down Under and now onto Caught Red Handed! What a load of c**p but haven’t the energy or inclination to turn over. I’m not good at doing nothing.


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> Hopefully he’s running late today


Ha! No chance. Came in and saw the little card through the door. Luckily it’s been left at our local post office, which is only just down the road, only I can't collect it til they email me to tell me it’s there, apparently. (I bet it’s there now, if I were him, I’d have dropped it off as I passed)


----------



## Madeline

eggyg said:


> I like reading “ gruesome” but not so keen on watching! Have watched Homes under the Hammer, where’s Lucy? Wanted: Down Under and now onto Caught Red Handed! What a load of c**p but haven’t the energy or inclination to turn over. I’m not good at doing nothing.



Oh lovely I know the feeling, I watched wall to wall Four in a Bed when I first came home from hospital, it was all my drug addled little brain could cope with. Chin up, Neighbours soon


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 5.6 on a fairly cold wet day. Went to podiatrist yesterday both big toe nails have now departed to the great big toes in the sky. Bad Hypo on Sunday evening ended up face down in a pool of blood from nose, carpet is ruined. Panic alarm & Paramedics sorted me out, they wanted to take me to hospital as my body temperature was low but I declined I think they have enough to contend with.

Stay loose @eggyg sorry you`re in pain.

Try and have a good day folks.


----------



## mikeyB

Just draw a chalk figure round the bloodstain, Ted. It’ll be a topic of conversation when folk call round.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Just draw a chalk figure round the bloodstain, Ted. It’ll be a topic of conversation when folk call round.


Be an amazing time to have a videophone for when scammers ring.


----------



## KARNAK

The carpet cleaner has just been will be here on Saturday, reckons he can fix it. Was just looking for a dead body with so much blood, I said you`re looking at it.
Fanx Mike, hope your lift still works.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good day 5.6 on a fairly cold wet day. Went to podiatrist yesterday both big toe nails have now departed to the great big toes in the sky. Bad Hypo on Sunday evening ended up face down in a pool of blood from nose, carpet is ruined. Panic alarm & Paramedics sorted me out, they wanted to take me to hospital as my body temperature was low but I declined I think they have enough to contend with.
> 
> Stay loose @eggyg sorry you`re in pain.
> 
> Try and have a good day folks.


Oh heck.  
Hopefully you are  your fully recovered now,  though I guess you must have some spectacular bruising. I trust the carpet cleaner can shift the stain.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks
A horrible 8.3 this morning all my own fault too   I had a few to many 



Spoiler



delicious Lebkuchen


 before bed


----------



## Lanny

06:11 BS 7.6. Umm! Possibly something to do with an after dinner hypo last night? Haven’t had a hypo in a while.

Decided to have a seafood curry & rice & had WAY too much bolus. Knew I was hypoing 80 minutes later & tested. Before dinner 13:39 BS 7.7, after 15:06 BS 3.8, it felt lower by the way my heart was racing! Frist chance to try out jelly babies that all you lot use! Thanks to someone, sorry can’t remember who at this precise moment, posting about the berry mix bags without the green, orange & yellow jelly babies that I don’t like! The black, red & pink are ok but, sickeningly sweet, especially when hypo, but, it means that I won’t be eating them & only using them for hypos.

In which case, as I’ve learnt, my brain changes the taste of things anyway. It was actually easier to use jelly babies as I juat had 2, followed by 3 or 4 nice biscuits: drinking fizzy coke can bloat me & be problematic for very low prolonged hypos!

Actually, TBH I lost count of how many biscuits & REALLY had to use my will power to stop! My heart was racing that fast, the blood pounding in my ears & my brain screaming at me to EAT! Tested after the 4 hour mark to see what the damage was after all those biscuits: 17:51 BS 6.4. Wow! Was surprised it wasn’t higher & went to bed! Hadn’t had a hypo in a while & I was exhausted! Oh! Just remembered! Midnight Levemir was an hour late: alarm woke me but, was very groggy & next thing I knew it was 1am before I sat up in bed to inject!

A VERY cold day & night as it started snowing at lunchtime & it continued. But, the ground was still very wet from the previous few days of stormy, wet weather. So, it wasn’t until the evening that the snow laid on the ground! Not a very thick layer on the ground but, much more drifts of snow on the hedges, trees & rooftops. Absolutely HAD to turn the electric heater on in my bedroom as, even under many layers, the duvet & hot water bottle the air was so cold it set off my asthma! It’s a problem I have now with asthma making a comeback, since childhood, when the air temperature drops below a certain point it dosen’t matter how wrapped up & warm my body is, the cold air I breathe in sets off an asthma attack. Needs must! I can worry about adding more to the electrics bill & paying it off later!

Crikey!I’m very loquacious again this morning! Must get on to bolus & have some breakfast! Wrap up warm folks & I wish you all some bright sunshine to keep you warm on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.1 and a glucose tablet for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I like reading “ gruesome” but not so keen on watching! Have watched Homes under the Hammer, where’s Lucy? Wanted: Down Under and now onto Caught Red Handed! What a load of c**p but haven’t the energy or inclination to turn over. I’m not good at doing nothing.


Better watch out eggyg ..you might get sucked in to geremy Kyle lol


----------



## Carolg

7.8 for me.  Creeping up a bit. Dentist at 0930 and car and road white yuk.
Stay warm and safe everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 4.7 here. Had one of those weird Schrodingers hypos at bedtime yesterday where you test, find out you’re 3.7, treat it, and then start to get hypo symptoms. Must have tested just as i started to drift below cut off level.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Better watch out eggyg ..you might get sucked in to geremy Kyle lol


Never!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Hope you’re not all snowed in. Up early as I have a hair appointment. A 6.7 today. Back, hip, thigh etc etc feeling a lot better, going to attempt to drive myself into town. It’s only 15 minutes. It’s the sitting in the hairdresser chair for 2 solid hours I’m more concerned about! Cumbria hasn’t faired too well on the snow front, daughter number 1 has loads and kids schools closed, us lot in the city have frost!  We’re in a valley you see. Have a great day all, and @KARNAK try and behave yourself today!


----------



## Madeline

7.6 for me too. No snow here, it’s rained overnight for which I am very grateful as the boiler decided to die yesterday and I’m struggling to find someone to sort out - needs new control panel according to the error message.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in to make up for yesterday


----------



## Lanny

Madeline said:


> 7.6 for me too. No snow here, it’s rained overnight for which I am very grateful as the boiler decided to die yesterday and I’m struggling to find someone to sort out - needs new control panel according to the error message.



Oh No! Hope it gets sorted out for you soon! At least it's not the weekend, when getting workmen in to fix things can be difficult & expensive: Sod's Law saying that's when things tend to go wrong; at the most difficult time!

I hope you have a hot water bottle &, failing that, drinking hot tea, or other hot drink, will warm you from the inside. Then wrapping up warm will help to keep that internal heat in!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

Just back from dropping grrrls off at kennels - of course the kennels are in the middle of nowhere down country lanes...managed to skid on ice just the once...phew!  

Keep safe ev1. The pavements look LETHAL.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. An 8.0 for me today. Work up with a chesty cough. Glad I'm not in work today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team 

Woke this morning with 8.2, probably due to an overenthusiatic correction of of a 2.4 in the middle of the night. Never mind

Light dusting of snow this morning, but shouldn’t stop me popping up to the local shop to pay the paper bill. I’ll use the big scooter, electric wheelchairs are too light. And nobody ever grits the pavements. Not to worry, it’s only winter. 

Anyway, in what is probably the most futile gesture ever, Mrs May will go off to Brussels to renegotiate the Backstop. The EU say this is non negotiable, and anyway, she’s already signed the agreement. This is setting up a scenario where all the Brexiteers can blame the EU for the ensuing chaos. And they will.

Talking of futile gestures, I’m off for a shave and shower to smarten myself up.

Have a good day everyone, and do take care.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.0 at 0500, two Gluco tabs three jelly babies back up to 6.7. No snow or ice about but maybe tomorrow because I have to go to Torbay Hospital.



eggyg said:


> @KARNAK try and behave yourself today!



Yes Mum.



Ljc said:


> Oh heck.
> Hopefully you are your fully recovered now, though I guess you must have some spectacular bruising. I trust the carpet cleaner can shift the stain.



Thanks @Ljc, nice shiner split nose bruises all over but carpet can be cleaned.

Sorry about your boiler @Madeline what a bummer.

Keep warm & safe everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> 7.6 for me too. No snow here, it’s rained overnight for which I am very grateful as the boiler decided to die yesterday and I’m struggling to find someone to sort out - needs new control panel according to the error message.


Oh nooo Madeline, I hoe you can get your boiler fixed soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I behaved myself last night  Woke to 5.3

Hope you all have  a good day. Wrap up warm


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me

Glad I got my new boots. Feet toasty and dry.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Frosty and foggy out there, not nice.


----------



## eggyg

It’s a cold one folks, -6 showing on my outside temperature gauge. 6.8 for me this morning. I’m nothing if not consistent! Stay warm everyone,  and safe.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.6 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on not a very nice day, washing all done and dried. Off to the fracture clinic this morning may come back with a plaster cast on.

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 on not a very nice day, washing all done and dried. Off to the fracture clinic this morning may come back with a plaster cast on.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Good luck at clinic Karnak. Nice day here, white and crisp-not sure if snow or frost


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me, shouldn’t have bought those dark chocolate ginger biscuits at m&s, or shouldn’t have eaten them. Have had a chocolate craving for days.  Slept late, think I,m hibernating.


----------



## Madeline

Morning, gosh it’s cold here, -4. Thank goodness the boiler is being mended today.

8.3 for me, I’m blaming being cold.

Good luck at the clinic @KARNAK


----------



## Docb

14.4 here. 40mg gliclazide hasn't done much so starting on 80 mg today.... watch this space.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today.


----------



## Madeline

I’ve gone up to 12, would that be because I am soooooo cold? 

Boiler being mended as we speak, but dear god it is so cold here.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning Inuit

I woke in the night with one of Robin’s Schrödinger’s hypos. Once I’d turned the bedside light on and managed to stuff a strip into the reader, I discovered I was 3.2. Corrected that courtesy of Maynard’s finest, and it was then that I became covered in sweat and feeling spacey. Weird. I just turned the light out and went back to sleep. Just goes to show how people can easily over treat hypos. 

Overslept, woke on 7.1, so that’s the correction plus a touch of DP. That’ll do.

It’s not as cold today here in the Valley, so I may shoot down into the village. I didn’t get out yesterday- a dense fog descended just after lunch, and the last thing I wanted to do was trundle out on the road in a scooter, even though it has lights. Might have been the last thing I ever did

Have a good day, everyone, stay warm.


----------



## Lanny

VERY late on parade today but, that's because it's the 2nd. time I've woken up today! First time woke just before midnight alarm at 23:55 BS 4.9. I 'd gone to bed just after lunch yesterday when it started to get dark due to snowing around 2pm. Decided it was WAY too early to post & ate then back to bed. Finally slept around 9am & woke just now with the midday alarm 12:08 BS 10.9. maybe because it's very late? Not very hungry yet but, clearly need some bolus, with the basal, so, ate 1 ham sandwich left over from midnight with 2 thirds of my usual dose: made my usual 3 with 2 cups of tea & only managed 2. I might also point out that I use Kingsmill No Crusts which is half the size of a normal loaf & the slices are half the size too! In case you think I'm a greedy pig! I CAN be at times!

There's been super bright sunshine today since just before 9am, when dropping off to sleep, because of the refection off the snow! So, I'm enjoying some more winter sun in bed. It feels quite a bit warmer today & the ground snow has almost melted leaving the deeper drifts on the foliage & roofs.

I'm glad to hear your boiler is being fixed today @Madeline 

I wish you all some bright winter sunshine on the inside to keep you warm!


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 7.3. Ok. The snow has almost gone now. Just as well as I need to pick up prescriptions at the chemist & some other things I need to do in the town! Not hungry yet so, usual half oatcake & half usual dose.

It’s still dark outside so, can’t tell yet what kind of day it is!

Regardless, I’m wishing you all bright sunshine to keep you warm on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Damn! Forgot I reduced my Levemir yesterday and took the old dosage this morning. Better keep a close eye on things today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. A couple of inches of snow so far, and it’s still coming down. According to our local website, trains are running on time. If that’s the case, it’ll be the first time in about a year, our local line is not known for its punctuality.


----------



## Carolg

Late to bed, determined to finish a wee baby cardi. Freezing and white here this morning. 8.1 for me but better levels yesterday. Glad your boiler is sorted @Madeleine. I won’t be going anywhere first thing, white out but think it’s a light fall of snow and not just frost. Found yesterday that something has dug three separate holes in two planters and flowerbed don’t know what is about?


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> Found yesterday that something has dug three separate holes in two planters and flowerbed don’t know what is about?


Squirrels? We watch ours digging up a nut, then reburying it somewhere else, we get holes all over the lawn, and they dig up our bulbs, the little perishers.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Squirrels? We watch ours digging up a nut, then reburying it somewhere else, we get holes all over the lawn, and they dig up our bulbs, the little perishers.


These holes are about four inches deep. Thanks Robin, I have never seen a squirrel in the garden, but usually at work. Must ask my neighbours as well


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> These holes are about four inches deep. Thanks Robin, I have never seen a squirrel in the garden, but usually at work. Must ask my neighbours as well


That seems deep for a squirrel. Mice/voles/shrews looking for food, perhaps, all the worms will be deeper down in this cold weather.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> That seems deep for a squirrel. Mice/voles/shrews looking for food, perhaps, all the worms will be deeper down in this cold weather.


Mmm. Never had cats digging and as you say, deep


----------



## Docb

11.0 this morning compared to 8.0 last night.


----------



## eggyg

Morning to my frosty Friday friends, not quite so cold this morning it’s “ only” -2! Light dusting of snow overnight, I won’t need the tennis rackets for the bottom of my wellies yet. A usual 6.9 today. It’ll do until something better comes along. Hip and back not so good this morning, may have overdone it a tad yesterday. Well the ironing won’t do itself! Going out for dinner tonight with the bros, not Luke and Matt,  but 3 out of 6 of Mr Eggy’s brothers and their wives. The other 2 live away. We always have a good laugh and have been known to get a bit raucous and tuts have been heard amongst the other diners. We don’t throw food or another like that, we just get the giggles big style. Hope my back can stand it, I’m sure a couple or 5 glasses of crisp, cold Sauvignon Blanc may numb the pain.  Have a good day and hope YOU don’t have to get your tennis rackets out!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

5.4 for me. Not sure how I got there, I’m still on hold with my sensor order.

Now, what’s the difference between an optimist and a pragmatist?

Well, yesterday was a good day. Moving quite well, drove the chariot into the village, and got round Spar with a crutch and a trolley. When I got back to defrost I thought as I was moving quite well, I’d leave the elbow crutches in the holder on the scooter, went upstairs just to use a pair of sticks. Then spent the evening wobbling all over the place. It was hard work. To cap it all, went downstairs this morning to get the paper, and fell out of the wheelchair. No injury, except to dignity. Needless to say, I went into the scooter store and grabbed my crutches, so I’m moving in straight lines again.

So there you are, a lesson learned.

I remember at my first Glasgow meet up I was just using one stick. That was a couple of years ago. What does that show? Well, whatever I’ve got, it’s not rapidly fatal. Always take the positives

Have a good day everyone, and careful in the snow, as it seems to have come as complete surprise to local councils.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 7.6 when I got up at 4.30 am to go to work. Was a tad chilly.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.8 @07:00, 5.4 @09:30, just to add I haven`t had any insulin for 24 hrs.
Went to fracture clinic yesterday and ended up in Acute Diabetic Foot Clinic, had a look at X-Rays with Podiatrist we are all wondering how one can stand let alone one walk with said injury, next appointment is Feb.12 with Orthopedic Surgeon. No snow or ice at the moment 10C outside so still in shorts.

Enjoy dinner @eggyg smile as loud as you can.

Hopefully you can all stay warm & safe, take care.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s a bit chilly here. The snow has avoided my village  .
Apparently SE trains are running a winter service whatever that means. 
Made a huge pot of pot luck stew yesterday, had a big bowlful last night , my guesstimate of four units was nearly spot on  and  the stew was bloomin lovely, have boxed some up in the freezer.
Woke to 6.1 with a slow slide on the graph 

Stay safe and warm


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and a punch 4.3 when I woke up - which was a few hours back, been trying to get internet to work with sticky tape and string! 

Very snowy here, still snowing picturesque but super risky on crutches- not tempted to try tennis rackets - I only have one anyway! 

Have you had a cast put on to protect on your foot @KARNAK or are you in a moon boot? It is very alarming to see the destruction Charcot foot can deal out. I hope you're managing alright.


----------



## KARNAK

Flower said:


> Have you had a cast put on to protect on your foot @KARNAK or are you in a moon boot? It is very alarming to see the destruction Charcot foot can deal out. I hope you're managing alright.



Thanks @Flower, Moonboot it is for the moment no cast till I see Surgeon.


----------



## Lanny

05:58 BS 6.9. Ok. More super bright sunshine yesterday & quite a cold night! There was snow forecast during the night & it’s still dark outside so, don’t know yet if there was indeed more snow! Had another curry last night so, I’m well pleased with my waking BS this morning!

Wrap up warm folks: it’s still cold out there! Not hungry so, usual routine to stop DP rise: half oatcake & half dose of bolus. Have a good day everyone & may there be sunshine on the inside to keep you warm!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Woke to 6.3 which I am supprised at as I’ve only just noticed that I forgot to bolus for for my dinner and a wee snack later. 

Stay safe and warm


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 4.8 for me but feeling fine after my tussle with out of date food. So stupid, I’m usually so on the ball with dates. Anyway, I’ve treated myself to a smidgen of marmalade on my Burgen toast.


----------



## Docb

11.5 here so I'm beginning ti think that the second gliclazide is not having much effect.  Burgen toast.... sounds interesting.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, snap, @Madeline. Managed to avoid any hypos after all that snow shovelling yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me. 

Supposed to get a bit warmer soon isn't it? Currently lightly white outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Docb said:


> 11.5 here so I'm beginning ti think that the second gliclazide is not having much effect.  Burgen toast.... sounds interesting.



Burgen bread, 11g carbs a slice, can actually eat it. Love seeded bread so it makes life so much better.


----------



## Docb

On my shopping list.


----------



## Madeline

Docb said:


> On my shopping list.


It seems to be very ‘marmite’, but I love seeded bread anyway, and BREAD!

Now if only someone would magic up an 11g carb cake.


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Morning all, 4.8 for me but feeling fine after my tussle with out of date food. So stupid, I’m usually so on the ball with dates. Anyway, I’ve treated myself to a smidgen of marmalade on my Burgen toast.


Glad you are ok after your outof date misadventure. It looks like your body reacted quickly enough to avoid food poisoning


----------



## Madeline

Ljc said:


> Glad you are ok after your outof date misadventure. It looks like your body reacted quickly enough to avoid food poisoning



Yes, very very lucky.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Snowy white here and cold.  Woke to a 7.1 this morning, so that’s not bad


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 10.2 today. Waking levels have been this high for the last four days despite increasing my night time basal for the last four days. Eg yesterday it was 6.0 at 4am and by 7am it was 13.5 - gastroparesis does like having fun


----------



## Tickledpinknot

9.7 this morning and bright sunshine here in middle England. 
Keep warm and safe everyone who has the white stuff xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning my fellow bloodletters.  My usual 6.8, pretty pleased with that as was out for dinner last night and my bolus was guesstimated. Had a cocktail, about 3 glasses of white wine, not as crisp and cold as I would have liked, a Diet Coke and finished off with 2 glasses of Prosecco! I’m absolutely fine, for someone who can go weeks without even a sniff of alcohol, I’m surprised. So far, hip and back ok, but I haven’t  done anything except walk downstairs and wait for my breakfast to be served to me. Have a lovely, snowy/ frosty Saturday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.3 for me today. Maybe I've cracked the lower numbers (for me anyway), I just need to get up at 4.30 every morning!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up with 9.1. Touch of under bolussing I suppose. Still, at least I don’t have bother with breakfast

It’s not so cold this morning, just a light frost. Lovely morning, may have a little trip out, for no real reason apart from annoying drivers

Anyway, it’s Superbowl LIII tomorrow so I’d better sleep in.  Patriots v Rams. I hour of football, 2 hours of ad breaks and cheesy entertainment in the half time show. Only in America, we don’t do that sort of stuff in this country, it’s undignified. 

Have a good day, everyone. If you live in the South, watch out for ice, specially if you’re walking, or you might end up in A&E in the scaphoid fracture queue


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers. 8.6 @ 7.48am but I was up at 5 just couldn't be bothered to start daily routine, just blah. I'm miserable coz I have to lose weight.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke to 4.8. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

07:23 BS 7.9. Umm! A bit better than the last time I had pasta salad. It was meatballs pasta salad this time: it’s the amount of mayonaise in the combo with ketchup that causes me problems. I bolused too much upfront & ended up hypo at the 3 hour after mark so, had a couple of jelly babies. The fat in the mayonaise slows things down & keeps BS elevated for longer! Umm, I think I shall try a normal bolus dose the next time & then add a lttle bit to the midnight basal & see how that goes? I finished the last of the mayonaise & might just go back to using salad cream, like I used to! Never had problems with salad cream & know where I am with that. But, the new heinz mayonaise is VERY nice with a thicker, creamier texture where as, salad cream is runnier: mayonaise is usually to vinegary for me but, the heinz one is not!

Just off to have breakfast! Still a bit nippy so, wrap up warm! Have an easy, lazy Sunday!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Today's important job looking for a house key that got lost between front door and car.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Our neighbour's weather station, which he helpfully puts on line, is showing -6.7, don’t think I'll venture out til later.


----------



## Madeline

Oooh that’s cold @Robin!

7.0 for me this morning. Had my Burgen toast but with peanut butter, and 2 hours later I was 7.3. Bingo! Thank you Jenny @trophywench, you were spot on with needing protein


----------



## eggyg

A very lazy Sunday morning, 6.5 today, could have slept all day but had to get up as was starvin’ Marvin! Full English for brunch, yummy! Cloudy today and we have reached the dizzy heights of 3 whole degrees. Might try a walk today, stir crazy after back and hip have kept me in all week. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.3 for me.
> 
> Today's important job looking for a house key that got lost between front door and car.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It’ll be frozen to the ground so shouldn’t have been kicked about! Good luck!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.1 on a nice warm 12C day. Had carpets cleaned yesterday but couldn't get all the blood out but left me with a spray solution to apply everyday for a week which usually does the trick. Neuro/Physio team coming tomorrow to see how things are, should be fun. 

Hope you find your key @khskel, lost mine last year Fire Brigade had to climb through window.

Enjoy your Sunday folks and stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke with a score of 5.7, which is satisfactory.

My daughter went to Manchester Arena last evening to see Boyzone on their farewell tour. (I paid for the tickets, of course). To use a Northern expression, she was right made up, and in tears for half the show. I received a string of photos from the show, and it brought back memories. We took her to see Boyzone there when she was about 8. I remember being one of only two men  in the gents. She tells me the show was attended by much the same folk, just twenty two years older, and with husbands in tow, rather than dads

Anyway, that’s me in the good books. Next up is The Red Hot Chilli Pipers in a few weeks. I will be going to that with offspring, at the Clitheroe Grand. Never been there before, but I suspect “Grand” is a bit optimistic. A guaranteed fantastic night.

Have a good day everyone. It’s lovely and sunny here, bit chilly but never mind. At least when I go down into the village this morning the frozen petites pois won’t defrost on the trip back


----------



## khskel

Yay key found in the snow at the side of the drive.


----------



## Carolg

Dgood morning. Frost and snow cleared but still cold. Woke to 10.7 but had some Doritos at night with half glass of rose. Rest in the bin as an opened bag is a devil waiting to egg me on to scoff.
Have a good day all


----------



## Docb

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke with a score of 5.7, which is satisfactory.
> 
> My daughter went to Manchester Arena last evening to see Boyzone on their farewell tour. (I paid for the tickets, of course). To use a Northern expression, she was right made up, and in tears for half the show. I received a string of photos from the show, and it brought back memories. We took her to see Boyzone there when she was about 8. I remember being one of only two men  in the gents. She tells me the show was attended by much the same folk, just twenty two years older, and with husbands in tow, rather than dads
> 
> Anyway, that’s me in the good books. Next up is The Red Hot Chilli Pipers in a few weeks. I will be going to that with offspring, at the Clitheroe Grand. Never been there before, but I suspect “Grand” is a bit optimistic. A guaranteed fantastic night.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. It’s lovely and sunny here, bit chilly but never mind. At least when I go down into the village this morning the frozen petites pois won’t defrost on the trip back


 
Mike, I was told that performers like the Grand at Clitheroe because the guy in charge had the bright idea of building in a top end PA/recording system into the theatre and apparently it is not unusual for live performances for "live" albums to be recorded there. You should be in for a good night.  

I see you are from the Ribble Valley. Know it well.....


----------



## Lanny

@KARNAK I read a very interesting article on the internet recently about the many uses of WD40, which was named for what it does: water displacement & the 40th. formula tried before it worked.

I had a lot of trouble recently with my front door lock & the key not working properly when I tried to get back in after going out. I sprayed a lot of WD40 but, eventually found that I just needed to pull the lock towards me as the door frame is not quite in line with the door due to old age & swelling of the wooden door.

Among one of the many things that users have posted about, on the internet, that WD40 has been used for is getting tough stains out that are otherwise impossible to remove. Things like candle wax, nail polish, resins, varnishes & blood. Spray WD40 on the stain, leave it to soak in, then rinse it off with water. The water is displaced & along with it; the stain. I recently spilled a bit of nail polish on a dress when painting my nails & the last time I did this ruined the dress as the nail polish remover took a patch of dye away from the dress as well. I tried WD40 on it this time & although it took more sprays & rinses that I expected, got the nail polish out of the dress without getting any dye out too. Mind you I had to wash the dress in the washing machine a few times before I got the smell of WD40 out of the dress! AND I saved the dress!

Edited to add:-* Here's the link to the article about the uses of WD40 I read. It's quite a long article to read though!

https://www.thespruce.com/household-uses-of-wd-40-1814741


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just remembered. My daughter’s tickets cost around £45. The capacity of Manchester Arena is 21,000. Assuming some higher priced tickets, that’s over a million quid. That should sort out Boyzone’s pensions with a nationwide tour.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s 6.2 this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

8.1 for me, morning lovelies


----------



## Docb

9.9 - first single digit and it is more to do with carbs than medication!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, haven’t had one of those for ages!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.8 here...oops, overdid treating my post-dinner low. Does anyone else have to post-bolus some meals? My digestion must be slowing down as I age.

Well, we had every type of weather on our quick trip to Spain this weekend - sunshine, blue skies, grey skies, snow, hail, sleet, thunder n lightning, hot, cold...glad to see it’s just raining today here in Wales!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.5 this morning, can’t seem to get out the high sixes and I was really naughty last night and went to bed on a 5.2 to see if I would be lower this morning. Think that came back and bit me on the bum! Osteopaths first thing, glad to see improvement has been made on the hip/ back pain, still haven’t ventured out for a walk, chickened out yesterday because I felt better than I had had all week and didn’t want to spoil it. Grey and damp this morning. Prefer the frost, at least there’s usually a bit of sunshine to accompany it. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, haven’t had one of those for ages!


Congratulations!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 6.5 this morning, can’t seem to get out the high sixes and I was really naughty last night and went to bed on a 5.2 to see if I would be lower this morning. Think that came back and bit me on the bum! Osteopaths first thing, glad to see improvement has been made on the hip/ back pain, still haven’t ventured out for a walk, chickened out yesterday because I felt better than I had had all week and didn’t want to spoil it. Grey and damp this morning. Prefer the frost, at least there’s usually a bit of sunshine to accompany it. Have a Happy Monday.


Good luck at your appointment. Glad your back is better


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Congratulations!





Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, haven’t had one of those for ages!


Congratulations


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Cold and wet here. 8.1 for me after a waking toss and turn hour about 3am.


----------



## Lanny

09:00 BS 7.2. Woke up this morning to find all traces of snow gone & super bright sunshine: spring is not far off!

Congrats on the HS, @Robin 

Have a great day to start off a new week!


----------



## Ljc

Docb said:


> 9.9 - first single digit and it is more to do with carbs than medication!


Congratulations on your  first single digit.  I hope you start seeing many more of them soon.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.6 today after a succession of morning numbers in the 6s


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today (no work so up at 7.45 today).


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.4 on a wet old day, Physio has just been seems I have to go for an x-ray on my neck and right shoulder, hey ho another trip to the hospital. 

Congrats on HS @Robin.

@Lanny thanks for info on WD 40.



Docb said:


> 9.9 - first single digit and it is more to do with carbs than medication!



Well done @Docb, keep up the hard work.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up after the regulation 8 hours at around 11.00. That’s when Superbowl finished. My reading was a bizarre 10.1, bizarre because at the end of the game I was 5.1. Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Here’s a question. Are New England Patriots the best sports team ever, in any sport? Answers on a postcard, please

All that was fun. I woke with just about every muscle in my legs and back stiff and painful, which wasn’t. Never mind, I managed to get out of bed and get to the coffee machine. I think what’s left of my leg muscles runs on caffeine and vaped nicotine. This could be the start of a new website full of highly dubious science...

Have a good day, everyone, if you can.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Here’s a question. Are New England Patriots the best sports team ever, in any sport? Answers on a postcard, please



I think you’ll find that’s the Minnesota Vikings


----------



## Docb

KARNAK said:


> Well done @Docb, keep up the hard work.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone.



Thanks for the shout, Karnac and Ljc.  Up to 14.9 an hour after my 25g carb breakfast but on the way down again an hour later.


----------



## Ljc

Docb said:


> Thanks for the shout, Karnac and Ljc.  Up to 14.9 an hour after my 25g carb breakfast but on the way down again an hour later.


I wonder if a little more protein would help stop the rise.


----------



## Docb

Ljc said:


> I wonder if a little more protein would help stop the rise.



Good idea Lin.  I'm working on main meals and lunches at the moment but its got to go on the agenda.


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> I think you’ll find that’s the Minnesota Vikings


Why?


----------



## Madeline

It’s where my family is from


----------



## Ditto

I fell off the wagon again, no doubt in double figures, but too scared to check.

8.7 @ 11.07 though I was up at 7.45, didn't want to measure at all really.


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> It’s where my family is from


My family originated in County Mayo, but that doesn’t mean Westport United are the best soccer team in Ireland


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> My family originated in County Mayo, but that doesn’t mean Westport United are the best soccer team in Ireland



Ah yes, but the Vikings _are_ the best.


----------



## Lanny

03:38 BS 7.1. Very consistent. Very pleased with my energy levels when I went out yesterday! The most walking I’ve done all winter is about 1500 steps from the town centre to the chemist. I’ve been taking taxis into the town instead of the 3500 steps. The little walk to the chemist from there has been taking quite a bit of effort & I usually have to stop & rest 3 or 4 times because of a combination of asthma, back pain which can lead to my legs not working IF I don’t rest. Yesterday was the first time, in a very long time, I had the energy to do the 1500 steps without any rest stops although, I WAS a little bit short of breath when I got to the chemist. Still able to speak though so, didn’t need to sit down & catch my breath: usually arrive, after 3 or 4 stops, panting, puffing & needing 5 minutes to sit down before asking for my prescription. Rewarded myself with some chips for lunch at the chip shop. I was saying to my diabetic taxi driver friend on the way home how pleased I was by my energy levels & what a tough time I’ve had this winter: can’t wait to see the back of it!

Still tired me out though & went to bed early, about 4/5pm; hence, up so early! A very early good morning to tou all & sending you all bright sunshine to warm you up on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Working late tonight. My turn to see if I can bring our system to its knees.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

Went to bed at 7.9 and woke up at 12.8.


----------



## Ljc

That is a big improvement Lanny


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 6.5 for me. Not quite sure how I managed that considering the last hurrah carried on through dinner with a ping shepherds pie and a piece of cake. Then forgot to take my Metformin 

First shake of the day, skål


----------



## Ljc

Docb said:


> Went to bed at 7.9 and woke up at 12.8.


DP is a right pain isn’t it


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Woke up late for me and was most supprised to see daylight  when I eventually opened my eyes 
It is looking like I may be in for a happy relationship with my new sensor,  6.7 on the thumb and 6.2 sensor.
My graph though seems to have had a good  wander around  

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Bore da pawb / Morning all. 8.3 here. I’m all over the place at the mo, hence the big green smile (it wasn’t a hypo, yippee).

Got my knitting group this morning - what a lovely bunch of creatively talented women they are. I just hope some of it rubs off on me!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 7.1 for me, after treating a 4.30am hypo


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. My latest Libre sensor is proving a good'un so far.


----------



## eggyg

Bon matin. Clickity click this morning, could have been worse, could have been two fat ladies! Happy with that. Feeling a bit stiff after my session with osteopath yesterday, the good? news is I won’t need a hip replacement just yet, it’s nerve pain causing the problem. Also my sacrum was out of kilter as I suspected, put back in it’s place ( again) and another loud crack when decompressing my spine. Haven’t had to make another appointment as she thinks this should sort itself out in a day or too. No hip pain or back pain so far, just the stiffness which is always the way after having treatment. I asked her if I would be able to run a marathon after this and she said of course. Which is a miracle as the most I have run in the past  is a hot, bubbly bath! Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Bon matin. Clickity click this morning, could have been worse, could have been two fat ladies! Happy with that. Feeling a bit stiff after my session with osteopath yesterday, the good? news is I won’t need a hip replacement just yet, it’s nerve pain causing the problem. Also my sacrum was out of kilter as I suspected, put back in it’s place ( again) and another loud crack when decompressing my spine. Haven’t had to make another appointment as she thinks this should sort itself out in a day or too. No hip pain or back pain so far, just the stiffness which is always the way after having treatment. I asked her if I would be able to run a marathon after this and she said of course. Which is a miracle as the most I have run in the past  is a hot, bubbly bath! Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.



Had to look that up as I don’t play bingo! Learnt something new today: bingo lingo! 6.6!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, and a Happy New Year to our Chinese pals

I was born in a year of the dragon. It’s a year of the dog, now.

I woke on 8.2, but that may be due to a new cold I’m brewing. Or any of the other mysterious medical conditions battling for my attention. Never mind.

I did mention I thought about starting a website extolling the virtues of caffeine and vaped nicotine in neurological disorders. I’ve abandoned that idea. In 2016 when the first referendum result came in from Sunderland, a big majority leave, I commented to Mrs B “Good grief, they’ve just voted for unemployment”

Mystic Mike. Has a nice ring to it....

Have a good day, everyone

PS I didn’t really say “Good grief”. It’s was “**** me”, but this is a family forum


----------



## Lanny

@mikeyB, it's actually year of the pig! I completely forgot about it until I read the thread started by @robert@fm "Alan will be pleased" AND me being Chinese & a pig too!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 8.1 for me after a restless night. Cold, foggy and frosty here.


----------



## mikeyB

Lanny said:


> @mikeyB, it's actually year of the pig! I completely forgot about it until I read the thread started by @robert@fm "Alan will be pleased" AND me being Chinese & a pig too!


Oops sorry, miscalculation. Corrected now.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 5.8 on a wet miserable day outside but as @Lanny would say stay warm on the inside. 

Got to go folks Neuro/Physio has just turned up, stay well & safe.


----------



## Madeline

KARNAK said:


> Got to go folks Neuro/Physio has just turned up, stay well & safe.



Good luck lovely


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a sensored up 4.4 for me following a lovely flatfish of a night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Hope it’s nice n dry today - Gwen needs a haircut and I’m not doing it inside the house (the hoover wouldn’t be able to cope!).


----------



## Lanny

08:22 BS 7.3. Still very consistent. Yesterday was a much warmer day & I’m really looking forward to spring: little birdies singing madrigals outsode my bedroom window!

A very good morning to you all & may your day be filled with sunshine inside & out!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  was a 6 for me this morning

Feeling rather good that I may be getting the Libre sensors prescribed in a couple of months, fingers crossed as I think that may be just what I need!  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 5.9 today 

Off to brave the rail network today, it's that leap of faith from the platform to the train on crutches with my leg in a cast that focuses my mind! Always causes an adrenaline sugar hike.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this Spring like day. It’s milder, sunny and as @Lanny says the birdies are singing. A 6.4 today for moi. That’ll do nicely. A day in today, back and hip feeling good, fingers crossed. Might get the ironing board out later after making some chicken soup and a spag Bol for tonight’s tea. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning, 5.9 today
> 
> Off to brave the rail network today, it's that leap of faith from the platform to the train on crutches with my leg in a cast that focuses my mind! Always causes an adrenaline sugar hike.


just swing yourself on with those crunches hun 

good luck!!  

xxxx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.1 for me this morning. Going in right direction


----------



## Robin

Good late morning all, 7.1 for me this morning when I hauled myself out of bed for a 7am start.(aren’t I supposed to be retired?) Drove over to my son's to babysit a repair man, who was waiting outside when I got there, he did a very efficient job, and I’m back home already.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a cloudy but dry day. A bit sore after yesterdays Physio session but they say its worth it. 

Take care @Flower hope your train is on time.

Glad you`re feeling better @eggyg.

Off to look at bedroom furniture so might give the old debit card a bashing, enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Madeline

It’s another 6.5 for me. I’ll be aiming for a hat trick tomorrow


----------



## Grannylorraine

10.3 for me today, but I did have 3 days without my medication after running out and not being able to find where I had put my recently collected prescription.  Luckily I found it with my cake decorating stuff, no idea why I put it there.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Off to get hair chopped and coloured. Won't be about much for next 2 weeks as I'm off on holiday......again!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Distinctly warmer this morning. Might go off in search of some sea salt, don’t really like rock salt sprinkled on food.

Anyway, got the bolus wrong for last evenings Chinese, which I knew would travel slowly through the system, but didn’t wake up in the night for a wee, which is when I do the late adjustment. So woke on 11.2. Could do with a pump, then I could do that without bothering to wake up.

On the subject of waking up, I couldn’t move this morning. Stiff as a plank, both legs, right arm and back. Just like those bodies in Pompei. Fortunately, left arm hadn’t joined in, so I could reach the CBD oil. 5 minutes later, I could get out of bed, a bit gingerly and wobbly, even with crutches. Which is when my watch buzzed me an alert. “Time for some activity, Michael”

“F*** off” said I. 

So, running on high dose caffeine, a correcting dose of insulin, vaped nicotine and CBD oil. That’s the CINC diet (patents applied for).

So while I get rich selling that to the nation, have a good day everyone


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  A too close to the knuckle 4.1 this morning but getting up for a wee soon sorted that out .
Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and HS for me. Flatishfish overnight with the merest hint of an inverted washing line.

The wonderful world of website performance testing beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 7.1 for me.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Surfaced from Tuesdays chemo, 13.9 this morning but all over the shop with the industrial quantities of steroids.
Going for lunch with a friend today but brain mets making me walk like I’m drunk already so may be refused entry  
Have a good day folks xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 half an hour ago when I went to the loo. Had another doze, 6.6 just now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.6 for me today, after a (rare, for me) chocolate digestive frenzy last night with an insufficient 'bolus for a biscuit' (or 4) 

Have a great holiday @Stitch147


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and HS for me. Flatishfish overnight with the merest hint of an inverted washing line.



A flatfish AND an HS, @khskel! That website performance testing’ll be a doddle if you’ve already achieved the first two in your sleep.

Morning all. 8.2 here...that’ll be the too-mediocre-to-be-that-expensive meal we had out last night. (That’s one thing I miss about Spain - the cheap and excellent restaurant meals). But the waitress was very nice - hubby was certainly smitten if his tip was anything to go by! Blondes may not have more fun, but they get bigger tips.

Have a fab holiday, @Stitch147.


----------



## Lanny

08:49 BS 7.8. A wee bit higher than usual. That’ll be the wee spoonful, or 2, of the leftover chicken curryI had leftover from dinner at the midnight alarm. I’d dished up too much & left about a third of it on the bedside table & I smelt it when the Levemir alarm woke me up!

It’s just so sunny & bright oustside my window & the only thing missing is little birdies singing! You  know what? I think I’ll reheat that homemade chicken curry for breakfast! Have a wonderful day folks full of bright, bright sunshine inside & out!


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the house special @khskel


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning pals

I woke with 5.9, which is nice. I’ve also just been handed a box of three Libre sensors by the pleasant ParcelForce man, so after this morning’s shower I’ll be human again.

I was rambling on yesterday about the problems getting out of bed, and how that was fixed by CBD. Well, that came at a cost. That muscle spasticity is the only thing that allows me to stand upright, with a locked and unbending left leg. So yesterday was a real struggle getting around. So today, similar start but no CBD, so I can stand up but it hurts to move around. Not a lot, though, just that post exercise ache magnified. Choices, eh, life’s full of them.

There’ll be other big choices after the shower. Right arm or left for the sensor? Blue nail polish or green? Tights or stockings?

On such decisions, worlds turn

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.8 for me this morning  feeling chuffed with my results lately looking forward to a good HBA1C next time around!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 after spending most of yesterday in A&E. Just got to furniture store when I got a call from GP, please present yourself to A&E immediately Physio wasn`t happy with the pain and movement in my neck after lasts weeks fall. Anyway the fast version of my journey through A&E, taxi, hospital reception, Triage, Doc, x-ray on neck, back to doc (he`s not happy) C.T. scan, back to Doc he says fractured and chipped bone in neck, he spoke with some sort of bone Dr because he was unsure if it was safe to release me so after a little discussion I got a taxi home.

Congrats on HS @khskel.

Definitely stockings @mikeyB.

Try furniture store again today I think I`ll leave my phone behind. Take care folks.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 after spending most of yesterday in A&E. Just got to furniture store when I got a call from GP, please present yourself to A&E immediately Physio wasn`t happy with the pain and movement in my neck after lasts weeks fall. Anyway the fast version of my journey through A&E, taxi, hospital reception, Triage, Doc, x-ray on neck, back to doc (he`s not happy) C.T. scan, back to Doc he says fractured and chipped bone in neck, he spoke with some sort of bone Dr because he was unsure if it was safe to release me so after a little discussion I got a taxi home.
> 
> Congrats on HS @khskel.
> 
> Definitely stockings @mikeyB.
> 
> Try furniture store again today I think I`ll leave my phone behind. Take care folks.



They're being cautious @KARNAK I would be too until I hear back from the bone Dr. Please be careful!

When I sustained my trampolining injury last summer, 2018, my GP surprised me by ordering a spinal X-ray. But, that X-ray actually showed up a congenitial abnormality in my neck: the C1 & C2 bones in my neck were deviated from birth. It the type of thing that people can go through their life not knowing they have, unless of course it's severe enough to show up right away!

It was a shock but, explained a lot of things. It was the second similar type of injury to my upper arm that I'd sustained: possibly due to me turning around too fast & my upper arm & shoulder compensating for my neck. * I remember doing that a few weeks prior to the trampoline incident, which just aggravated the injury. I don't remember if that was the case the first time but, it seems the most likely cause!

Physio was equally concerned with strengthening my neck as getting movement back to my arm. Being aware of the abnormality now, I'm conscious of not making sudden, fast turns now!

Edited to add:- *I remember doing that a few weeks prior to the trampoline incident, which just aggravated the injury. I don't remember if that was the case the first time but, it seems the most likely cause!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit late in the day posting so 8.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me after a 7 hours in bed/1 hour of sleep night  I have no idea why I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.4 for me after a 7 hours in bed/1 hour of sleep night  I have no idea why I couldn't sleep.


It is horrible when you can’t sleep.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a snotty 4.1 for me

Pre bolus on hold this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  4.9 this morning, that’s after a bedtime bowl of defrosted strawberry’s as I was only 5.2 .
Hope you all have a good day. The weekend is nearly here .


----------



## Docb

Morning all.  8.2 after a bedtime 5.5.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. My numbers always look better on the Libre, not because it’s reading low, but because I grab the reader and scan as soon as the alarm goes off, whereas with a finger prick I have to get my eyes open, switch the light on, fumble with the kit etc, so I tend to put it off, and meanwhile my BG starts rising.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A round-bellied 8.0 here. Didn’t need that bedtime JB after all.

What a filthy day - filthy in Pembrokeshire Welsh is slabog, which sums it up nicely...ych a fi, mae’n slabog heddiw (yuk, it’s a filthy day today). But the dogs still want a walk of course.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 after spending most of yesterday in A&E. Just got to furniture store when I got a call from GP, please present yourself to A&E immediately Physio wasn`t happy with the pain and movement in my neck after lasts weeks fall. Anyway the fast version of my journey through A&E, taxi, hospital reception, Triage, Doc, x-ray on neck, back to doc (he`s not happy) C.T. scan, back to Doc he says fractured and chipped bone in neck, he spoke with some sort of bone Dr because he was unsure if it was safe to release me so after a little discussion I got a taxi home.
> 
> Congrats on HS @khskel.
> 
> Definitely stockings @mikeyB.
> 
> Try furniture store again today I think I`ll leave my phone behind. Take care folks.


Hope you get sorted out quickly Karnak. Take care ( and mummy voice... (take your phone with you) )


----------



## Carolg

8.4 for me today. Got GP and sickness meeting at work. Oh well it’s a good reason(s) to set alarm. Yukkie weather here. Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this wet and windy Friday, and the weather’s rubbish too! A miraculous 6.5 today after going to bed on a 10.3! Missing in action yesterday, had a full days babysitting at baby’s house, not ours, so an hours round trip to add on to the day. Was shattered and popped into the garage on way home and a pie accidentally jumped into my hand and threw itself in the oven when I got home and presented itself on a plate with a pile of mushy peas. Well, it would have been rude not to.   Going to be a good girl today. Promise!  Have a good ‘un and try not to get blown away.


----------



## Carolg

Awful when things do that to you. I had a slice of toast jump into the toaster but luckily it couldn’t find any jam


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.3 after forgetting last night's meds, so could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Madeline

6.2 for me again and day 4 of the blasted shakes. Only another 52 days to go. Am seriously considering having one cheat meal on a Sunday, not a blow out, just maybe adding a chicken breast to my 250g of non starchy vegetables, otherwise I might well go insane.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I’m a happy bunny, I’m back on the Libre, which tells me I had an almost straight line following a bedtime 6.1 all night, with a little blip up at the end to 8.0 to get me out of bed. Morning Levemir should get that down to normal.

Anyway, it’s wet and windy here In Lancashireland. Should be dry and windy for the footie tomorrow. Playing Bristol City, so I doubt the Darwen  end will be packed with away supporters with strange accents.

Isembard Kingdom Brunel ran his wide gauge railway to Bristol to capture the transatlantic trade. That’s two things he got wrong. Never mind, nobody’s perfect.

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## Lanny

11:40 BS 9.8. Very late today! Spent a very restless night because my left shoulder was aching due to the stormy, windy & wet weather. Started last night & still horrible out there now! I had to put back on a copper bracelet which helps woth rheumatic pain from old injuries when I pulled the tendons in both wrists, not at the same time, years ago & the weather is damp for a prolonged time. My wrists were fine but, the left shoulder injury is more recent & not properly healed yet, I suppose! So, higher BS was not really a surprise: ached all night & late getting up!

I pulled the tendon in my right wrist, the first time about 10 years ago when I impatiently tried to pull open the freezer door for ice cubes, for a customer’s drink, after a work colleague had just closed it: the suction! I felt the WRENCH at the time & spent the rest of the night gingerly trying to ease the pain. Little did I know it would take over a year of physio for the tendon to heal & was told that tendons take longer to heal than bone. I got used to doing things one handed with the left wrist for most things but, others like writing had to be done with the right: hurt a lot to write customers’ orders!

After the right wrist had healed I just continued doing things onehanded with the left & that was how I pulled the tendon in the left wrist a few years later. Taking a fully loaded oven tray with my Christmas roast on it on  Christmas Day & it was far too heavy for my left wrist. Quickly used the other hand for support but, the damage was done! Another year of physio for it to heal! Now neither of my wrists are that strong & prolonged wet weather gives me rheumatic pain which a copper bracelet helps with! NOW I do things more ambidextrously & use both hands if needed!

Crikey! VERY loquacious today!

I’m having a duvet day because of the awful weather! May there be bright sunshine on the inside to make up for the wet weather on the outside!


----------



## Emma Lowery

9.4 for me this morning but I had a very disturbed night of sleep and then dozed until about 10am when I tested. I know I shoot up in the mornings so putting it down to that


----------



## Pine Marten

Afternoon all, a lovely 5.1 for me this morning - it's been ages since I had a nice number like that!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys a silly 9.9 this morning a few units of NovoRapid back down to 5.9. Sorry I`m late on parade got called away while reading through thread this morning, Oh @Carolg you sound just like my mummy so I did take my phone. 

Thanks for your advice @Lanny much appreciated, sorry you are also having problems just be careful with the amount of weight you pick up.

I can`t say have a good day so have a pleasant night, take care all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, after a much better night's sleep  Very wild and windy out there!  Hope all your fences stay intact!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 here in the wild and windy West Riding. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here.

Wow, it was windy last night.  Sun’s out this morning - best make the most of it before the weather turns ‘slabog’ again!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here! Woke in the middle of the night with cramp in my left foot. My Libre trace started reaching for the sky the minute I shot out of bed and hobbled round the bedroom to stretch it out.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Oops 17.7 this morning. So do I blame the steroids or the chemo or fess up to the scrummy jam roly poly I had last night when I went out with my cousin ... she’s clearly a bad influence 

Have a great Saturday everyone xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.4 here! Woke in the middle of the night with cramp in my left foot. My Libre trace started reaching for the sky the minute I shot out of bed and hobbled round the bedroom to stretch it out.


Ouch! Didn’t realise it had such an affect on BG doing nocturnal yoga? Take care xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. After thinking that my meter had lost it’s number 5 I woke to a 5.9! Yeah, first time for yonks I’ve been under 6. I know it’s just under but I’ll take it! Our only Storm Erik casualty is a bird feeder which has blown off the apple tree. All the others are still swinging about and the poor birdies are hanging on for dear life. Kitchen floor fitting commences today so I’m not allowed in, dash....that means I can’t cook or prepare any meals.  Takeaway tonight? Will my meter keep hold of it’s number five or will it disappear again? Watch this space. Have a super, soggy Saturday, I know I will.


----------



## Madeline

Morning campers, gosh it is so windy here today. Yet another 6.5 for me, why couldn’t it have been yesterday for the hat trick? Having spent the last 2 days happily in 5.5-6.7 range, for some weird reason my misery shake has sent me to a post ‘breakfast’ 9.1, which has mucked up my graph nicely.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, batten down the hatches, the huge conifer a few gardens up has been tossing & swaying like a mad tossing, swaying thing! 

Anyway, a nice 5.5 today


----------



## Lanny

10:31 BS 8.9. A bit earlier, a bit lower & a bit more sleep shoulder ached a bit less as my wrist is going green from the copper!

@KARNAK, yes weight has been a problem since the shoulder injury & the first thing I did was change my handbag. The left shoulder is where I normally hang my enormous, heavy handbag & that HAD to go! I changed to a MUCH smaller bag with just the bare esentials of sunglasses, purse, umbrella & phone. Also, I now hang that much smaller bag cross body off my right shoulder. It took a bit of getting used to at first but, I’m used to the minimalist approach now!

What a windy night but, it seems much calmer now & bright sunshine is streaming through my bedroom window. I’m just waiting for the birdies to start singing & I know it’s Spring! And from there the Cherry Blossoms blooming for the favourite time of the year, for me!

Have a wonderful day folks! It’s the weekend! Have some fun, I’ll try to!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Same as yesterday. In normal range all night, 8.3 to fuel getting out of bed. If that’s the norm now, I’ll boost the evening Levemir a tad. Or not bother, it’s bound to change anyway. That’s D.

So, off to the Rovers this afternoon. Bit breezy, but I lived on the Isle of Mull, this is winter and early spring routine weather. It’s about time everyone else got to share. It was fun going down into the village yesterday afternoon. As I was driving the scooter, I heard a flute-like noise behind me. What that was was the wind blowing across the adjustment holes in my crutches. Found music - weird

Have a good day everyone, watch out for wobbly trees and empty flying bins.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Same as yesterday. In normal range all night, 8.3 to fuel getting out of bed. If that’s the norm now, I’ll boost the evening Levemir a tad. Or not bother, it’s bound to change anyway. That’s D.
> 
> So, off to the Rovers this afternoon. Bit breezy, but I lived on the Isle of Mull, this is winter and early spring routine weather. It’s about time everyone else got to share. It was fun going down into the village yesterday afternoon. As I was driving the scooter, I heard a flute-like noise behind me. What that was was the wind blowing across the adjustment holes in my crutches. Found music - weird
> 
> Have a good day everyone, watch out for wobbly trees and empty flying bins.


Hope Rovers have the following wind for both halves!


----------



## mikeyB

There was no wind in the stadium, but it was still a grim 0-1 defeat. One game in Scotland was abandoned due to high winds- the goalkeeper took a goalkick, it went in the right direction, but was blown out for a corner kick. That’s when the ref decided it was unplayable. Wimps.


----------



## Carolg

Can’t remember waking number and can’t be bothered looking. Up at nine but sick as a dog last night, maybe the increase of antidepressants.
Out today, and did 11000 odd steps and right hip painful for some reason. What an old crock


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Can’t remember waking number and can’t be bothered looking. Up at nine but sick as a dog last night, maybe the increase of antidepressants.
> Out today, and did 11000 odd steps and right hip painful for some reason. What an old crock


I hope you feel better today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  

Hope you feel better today @Carolg {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks,  woke up much earlier to 6.8 with a wriggly worm on my graph. 
Hope you all have a good day

I am about to jab my tum and thigh, then as it’s Sunday , I have the weekly job of filling up both our pill boxes for the week then it should just about be ok for me to have brekkie .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Well my meter has lost it’s 5....and it’s 6 today! 7.5! Takeaway, although had it very early with the grandchildren so succumbed to fruit malt at 9ish!  Up early today, already had full English and we are off to the very glamorous South Shields ( well that’s where Cheryl Tweedie/ Cole/ Versini-Fernandez/ Tweedie  is from so it must be) to pick up some floor tiles as our local Wikes has stopped selling them and it’s collection only. Ah well, nice day for a run up the A69 and A1! Have a smashing Sunday all. 
@Carolg hope you’re feeling much better today.


----------



## Madeline

Morning campers, 5.7 for me. It is absolutely hammering down here, I slept through my alarm but the rain woke me


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Well my meter has lost it’s 5....and it’s 6 today! 7.5! Takeaway, although had it very early with the grandchildren so succumbed to fruit malt at 9ish!  Up early today, already had full English and we are off to the very glamorous South Shields ( well that’s where Cheryl Tweedie/ Cole/ Versini-Fernandez/ Tweedie  is from so it must be) to pick up some floor tiles as our local Wikes has stopped selling them and it’s collection only. Ah well, nice day for a run up the A69 and A1! Have a smashing Sunday all.
> @Carolg hope you’re feeling much better today.


Thanks @eggyg. Feeling better and went back to plan b. Had meds with big glass of water. Felt a bit sicky later so half glass of milk, and heigh ho slept all night. Enjoy your day


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Looked out front window, sunny and dry. Looked out back window- frosty. I know my house is deceptively long, but .....
8.1 for me, 

housework beckons- who said Sunday is a day of rest?


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today
> 
> Hope you feel better today @Carolg {{{HUGS}}}


I do thanks @Northerner . 
Saw GP on Friday. Another fit note for 2 months, so trying to get more structure to my time. On plus side diabetes is behaving a bit better.
It’s a long haul


----------



## Lanny

10:43 BS 8.2. Headed in the right direction. Just sitting down to breakfast now after being on the go since I got up.

Lovely sunshine today!

Got a call from my sister in law & eldest brother, while cooking eggs, to wish me a belated Happy New Year. They’re back from London visiting my grandneice. They wanted to take me out to Macdonalds, in the next town 8 miles away but, I said breakfast is almost done anyway. They’re coming for a visit later.

I bid you all a great day full of sunshine inside & out! I’m tucking into brekkie now!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9after a huge spike yesterday evening. A friend of mine (yes there is one) made up a sort of Chinese stew which tasted lovely but BS went from 7.1 to 15.9 even with 8u of Bolus. More NovoRapid brought it down to 7.7, lamb & veg today I know I`m safe with that.

Glad you are feeling better @Carolg.

Speak with you later gang, enjoy your day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Where did the wind go? Lovely bright day here in the Valley. Good job, I need to get into the village to get some bread. Can’t be arsed making any, Sunday is a day of rest. Like every other day

Woke up on 4.9, after an odd night including 3.00am JBs. No change in meds, must have been a late result of the exertions and suffering at Ewood Park yesterday afternoon.

Anyway, I see that Transport Secretary Chris Grayling is under pressure to resign - or be sacked- after his Ramsgate ferry contract with the company that has no ships has collapsed. Just goes to show, no matter how stupid, incompetent and useless you are, you can still become a minister in parliament. There’s hope for us all. 

Phew, managed a political comment without mentioning the word Brexit. 

Oh bugger...

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.9after a huge spike yesterday evening. A friend of mine (yes there is one) made up a sort of Chinese stew which tasted lovely but BS went from 7.1 to 15.9 even with 8u of Bolus. More NovoRapid brought it down to 7.7, lamb & veg today I know I`m safe with that.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better @Carolg.
> 
> Speak with you later gang, enjoy your day.



That’s come down nicely, then. The Chinese like flavours to be balanced & it’s quite common to use just as much sugar as salt in dishes: balance. You don’t really taste the sugar but, it’s put in to round out the flavours. I grew up watching my mum cook & she nearly always put in some sugar in every dish, even in things you wouldn’t think had any!


----------



## KARNAK

Thankyou @Lanny I wondered although they all know about the big D and sugar is a no no. We all take it in turns to cook, 6 of us and record what my BSLs are with each meal then adjustments can be made accordingly.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Thankyou @Lanny I wondered although they all know about the big D and sugar is a no no. We all take it in turns to cook, 6 of us and record what my BSLs are with each meal then adjustments can be made accordingly.



Ah, it’s nice that they’re learning too. It was a learning curve for me when I became diabetic but, I learnt a new balance & re-educated my taste buds: minimal salt that doesn’t need sugar to balance. There’s also a Chinese rhyme I’ll try my best to translate: “For natural sweetness; add salt”. Particularly true for meat in soups! The seasoning I use the most in cooking is black pepper & hardly use salt at all: only if I want to bring out the natural sweetness of something!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Went to bed on 6.3 and woke up on the same that’s the first time that’s happened to me.
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 6.9

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. That Sunday evening glass of wine helping out again.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a popular 6.3 for me today. 

Have a good start to the week all


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 8.0 for me.


----------



## Lanny

09:09 BS 5.7! Wow! I haven’t been THAT low in a while! No wind & rain so, my shoulder didn’t ache.Slept like a baby. Bright, bright sunshine is streaming through my bedroom window & I DID get a morning chorus but, it was the next door neighbour’s dog. Oh! Hark! I AM hearing 1 little solitary little birdie chirping away. Just stopped so, didn’t chirp for long. Yippee! Spring REALLY isn’t far off & there’ll be a morning chorus of birdies to wake me up!

Eldest brother & sister in law came in the afternoon yesterday & we were sitting in the conservatory. He was proudly showing off photos of my new grandniece & making me feel old, ah well! I was teasing my sister in law that after having 3 sons she FINALLY gets 2 granddaughters to play with:- dressing their hair, putting on pretty dresses & playing with dolls! She was always wanting a girl & never got one but, her 3 sons are the joys of her life!

It seems the little birdie hasn’t quite given up yet & keeps intermittently chirping away: it’s got a stout little heart!

Have a wonderful day for the start of a great week everyone!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. The six is back! 6.5 today. A lovely morning, the sun is shining and there’s barely any wind. Having a “pottering about at home day”, birds need fed and stairs need hoovered. I really don’t know how I am going to contain myself! Have a great day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Lovely morning here in the Valley.

I woke with 7.2, dead straight line overnight. Nearly right, no worries. Tee 
2 thought 7.7, so the sensor is working perfectly. As usual.

I was watching footie yesterday afternoon. Manchester City slaughtered Chelsea 6-0. I do feel for Newport County in the next round of the Cup.
Still, with Liverpool and Man U on the march, at least the proper Northern order is being restored.

Well, I say Northern. There were only about five Englishmen on the field, and one of those was the ref. At least at Ewood Park you know the players understand the abuse.

Have a good day everyone, enjoy whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Had a lovely walk at the beach this morning - sunshine, beautiful views and no sheep dogs (Bloden loves EVERYBODY except sheep dogs!).


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.3 on a nice sunny day. I have to see Orthopaedic Surgeon tomorrow to decide on next course of action for right foot. The beech beckons so will probably end at the harbour see what fresh fish arrived today.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## Pine Marten

Morning all, a 5.7 today, same as last night.

Good luck with tomorrow's appointment, KARNAK


----------



## Madeline

Oooh I’m 6.3 too! Must be something in the air.


----------



## Madeline

Look at that!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, which is a bit disappointing, as I was 5.2 before bed!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 4.8 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a waking HS, 6.1 at the other side of the room.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

07:20 BS 6.5. Yesterday was alovely day full of sunshine. Hope today’s as nice!

Good morning everyone & have a nice day!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.2 for me. Got to move my lazy butt as getting boiler serviced. Start nagging to get my grandson up as well. (Unexpected guest)
Good luck all with appointments.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Lawn is looking white and frosty, hope it warms up a bit before i go to exercise class in a cold church hall!


----------



## Bloden

Madeline said:


> Look at that!


Nice work @Madeline.

Morning folks. 4.9 here.


----------



## Docb

4.3 at 9:45 last night so had a biscuit, 19g carbs.  Up to 6.3 at half eleven and 6.4 this morning.  Goodness knows what it was doing through the night.


----------



## Northerner

Docb said:


> 4.3 at 9:45 last night so had a biscuit, 19g carbs.  Up to 6.3 at half eleven and 6.4 this morning.  Goodness knows what it was doing through the night.


Sounds like you gauged it just right!


----------



## Madeline

Good morning everyone, it’s a 6.8 for me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you Tuesday Troppers. An almost devilish 6.6 today. Not as nice as yesterday which was a beautiful spring like day. Today we have cloud. Having a rare trip into town as have two birthdays and an engagement to buy for. Might have a ratch in TK Maxx that will almost make the trip bearable. Can you tell I hate shopping? Have a good one.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.4 today with a shiny new lancet 

I dropped my finger poker on the floor and it fell apart so I seized the opportunity for an unscheduled new lancet change 5 months before the official swap over day  Wow a new lancet really does make a difference


----------



## Grannylorraine

9,3 following a 36hr migraine, still feeling weak and shaky.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke this morning on 6.2. One full point away from transient glory. Story of my life, that is

Daughter texted yesterday to ask if we would look after Bella the cat while they have a week in the family lodge hard by Bowness. She’s a complete house cat, doesn’t wander so shouldn’t be a problem. Apart from the fact that we both don’t like cats. Still, as long as we feed her, and she poos and pees in the litter box, I’m sure we can reach a diplomatic accommodation.

Windermere is interesting. The historical boundary between Lancashire and Westmorland ran down the middle, so if you took the ferry from Bowness across the lake, you changed county. It’s a ribbon lake, like Loch Ness, but nowhere near as deep, and doesn’t have a monster. It’s also overrun with visitors in summer. Still beautiful, mind. And there is the Beatrix Potter museum, which is probably why none of the restaurants or hotels in the area  serves delicious rabbit stew.

Have a good day everyone. Nearly Spring, so get out and about.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9,3 following a 36hr migraine, still feeling weak and shaky.


Aw  Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 9,3 following a 36hr migraine, still feeling weak and shaky.


You have my sympathy I used to get them .  I hope you’re feeling much better soon.


----------



## Emma Lowery

4.0 this morning. A little lower than I would like but becoming a regular thing at the moment. I'm not much of a morning person and it's making me late for work having to eat before driving! Think I need to do a background insulin check


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning  4.0 for me today. 

Off early doors for trigger finger release surgery again, my 5th finger to get stuck bent over. Will my blood sugar behave itself in the operating theatre?   to be continued ....


----------



## Lanny

06:32 BS 6.2.

Good luck with the surgery @Flower

Good morning folks! It's quite nippy this morning & felt cold in the night: Winter's not quite over, then! Wrap up warm & have a great day with sunshine on the inside to keep you warm!


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, completely forgot so I have a straight 6 after wandering around doing stuff like letting the dogs out and making coffee.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and another HS for me.

Reports and plans to write today. Deep joy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Off early doors for trigger finger release surgery again, my 5th finger to get stuck bent over. Will my blood sugar behave itself in the operating theatre?   to be continued ....


Good luck Flower


----------



## Bloden

Goooood morning! Libre says 5.4 - I trust this sensor, so no need to do finger-prick too.

Garden trashing / clearing today before hubby’s shed arrives tomorrow. Still lots of clearing to do, but it means less insulin and more snacks for me, oink oink.

Hope BG behaves, @Flower.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Off early doors for trigger finger release surgery again, my 5th finger to get stuck bent over. Will my blood sugar behave itself in the operating theatre?   to be continued ....


Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and another HS for me.
> 
> Reports and plans to write today. Deep joy.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just caught my BG in the 5's at 6.30am, but 6.2 now that I'm properly woken up.
Hope your levels behave for your surgery,@Flower!


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Off early doors for trigger finger release surgery again, my 5th finger to get stuck bent over. Will my blood sugar behave itself in the operating theatre?   to be continued ....


Good luck with surgery @Flower


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

6 for me this morning 

xxxx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Cold and rainy here. 
8.0 for me this morning.
Bloods this afternoon...fingers crossed for better results.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  4.0 for me today.
> 
> Off early doors for trigger finger release surgery again, my 5th finger to get stuck bent over. Will my blood sugar behave itself in the operating theatre?   to be continued ....


I too hope it goes smoothly and that you BG behaves.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Cold and rainy here.
> 8.0 for me this morning.
> Bloods this afternoon...fingers crossed for better results.


Fingers crossed you have great results.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I woke witha we’ll deserved 7.2


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> Fingers crossed you have great results.


Thanks Ljc. Here is hoping. Certainly a lot of better numbers since December starting on insulin. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks, forgot to check in earlier as I was so excited! 5.3! So near, yet so far! Hope it’s not a fluke, maybe @Northerner is right it’s because spring has sprung! Was 12 degrees here yesterday, positively balmy! Have a wonderful Wednesday, I’m going sideboard shopping!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I had a visit from the Diabetes Fairy last night. I went to bed on 7.1 after last night’s curry, and when I woke up for a wee in the middle of the night, I was trundling along in the middle of the range. 6.2. So, woke up at 6.30 for no reason, but checked BG to make sure I wasn’t low. 12.5. I’d run along in range all night, then around 5.30 the line took off. 

Explain that. No Humalog in me, just Levemir taken around 11.00pm. No food for 9 hours.  So, a correction has got me to 6.8 for getting out of bed.

If that isn’t the Diabetes Fairy, I don’t know what is. Doesn’t worry me, I just wanted to tell the story so that folk can see that sometimes stuff just happens. 

Anyway, I’d best go and get showered and shaved so that I don’t look like a geriatric wreck when Mr Tesco arrives. 

Well, okay, less of one

Have a good day everyone, apart from Flower, who will have to forego violin practice till the stitches are out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

10 for me today after a curry last night.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 after spending 6 hours at hospital yesterday. Saw Orthopaedic Surgeon  who was very happy with the way my foot was healing, although first signs of Charcot foot as the Podiatrist thought so, have to go back every month for check up. Also saw hospital DSN who asked me to reduce back ground insulin, hence the reading this morning.

Good luck @Flower.

Congrats on HS @khskel.


Carolg said:


> Bloods this afternoon...fingers crossed for better results.



Shouldn't  be anything but good @Carolg.

How`s @Grannylorraine feeling today?

Weather is brilliant today, looks like a bit of sunbathing. Take care folks.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.8 after spending 6 hours at hospital yesterday. Saw Orthopaedic Surgeon  who was very happy with the way my foot was healing, although first signs of Charcot foot as the Podiatrist thought so, have to go back every month for check up. Also saw hospital DSN who asked me to reduce back ground insulin, hence the reading this morning.
> 
> Good luck @Flower.
> 
> Congrats on HS @khskel.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't  be anything but good @Carolg.
> 
> How`s @Grannylorraine feeling today?
> 
> Weather is brilliant today, looks like a bit of sunbathing. Take care folks.


Good news about the foot Ted


----------



## KARNAK

Sure is Alan, glad your shins are healing nicely.


----------



## Lanny

Rant alert!

02:56 BS 4.7. Not waking as I can't sleep! I tested because I thought my BS might be high but, they're not! My BS has been fine all day, if a bit on the low side, & I don't know why neuropathy is rearing its ugly head!

The nerve endings in my spine are SCREAMING their heads off! My spine has been tingling of & on all day today but, come nighttime & I have no relief with an increase in pain, freezing sensations & burning heat! I haven't had neuropathy this BAD since 2017 shortly after diagnosis! The pain was so bad it went all the way up to the back of my neck, partially paralysing my breathing & I ended up at A&E! I was prescribed Prabgablin for a week to calm down the agitated nerves but, actually ended up on them for over 3 weeks: turned into a zombie & didn't realise how long I took them for as I imagined restricted airways every time I tried stopping! I finally managed to stop taking them when I realised my breathing was fine & I didn't REALLY need them anymore. I returned what was left to the chemist so, I wouldn't be tempted to take anymore!

It was cold & wet all day today & tonight it's very stormy outside! It's freezing so, have the heater on as being cold heightens everything. Breathing is fine & I'll put up with the screaming nerves, still confined to my back, until I can see my GP in the morning. But, I AM on the lookout for any paralysed breathing signs & will go to A&E if that happens!

I'm tempted to take painkillers but, I know they won't work! If I have to take Prabgablin again to calm down the nerves then, so be it! I'll ask if there's an alternative!

Thanks for listening! Just posting this is making me a little better! I'm exhausted but, can't sleep as THAT is when I feel the nerve pain the most; distract myself & I'm less concious of it!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Rant alert!
> 
> 02:56 BS 4.7. Not waking as I can't sleep! I tested because I thought my BS might be high but, they're not! My BS has been fine all day, if a bit on the low side, & I don't know why neuropathy is rearing its ugly head!
> 
> The nerve endings in my spine are SCREAMING their heads off! My spine has been tingling of & on all day today but, come nighttime & I have no relief with an increase in pain, freezing sensations & burning heat! I haven't had neuropathy this BAD since 2017 shortly after diagnosis! The pain was so bad it went all the way up to the back of my neck, partially paralysing my breathing & I ended up at A&E! I was prescribed Prabgablin for a week to calm down the agitated nerves but, actually ended up on them for over 3 weeks: turned into a zombie & didn't realise how long I took them for as I imagined restricted airways every time I tried stopping! I finally managed to stop taking them when I realised my breathing was fine & I didn't REALLY need them anymore. I returned what was left to the chemist so, I wouldn't be tempted to take anymore!
> 
> It was cold & wet all day today & tonight it's very stormy outside! It's freezing so, have the heater on as being cold heightens everything. Breathing is fine & I'll put up with the screaming nerves, still confined to my back, until I can see my GP in the morning. But, I AM on the lookout for any paralysed breathing signs & will go to A&E if that happens!
> 
> I'm tempted to take painkillers but, I know they won't work! If I have to take Prabgablin again to calm down the nerves then, so be it! I'll ask if there's an alternative!
> 
> Thanks for listening! Just posting this is making me a little better! I'm exhausted but, can't sleep as THAT is when I feel the nerve pain the most; distract myself & I'm less concious of it!



Sorry to hear you are in such pain @Lanny  I hope it has eased by the time you read this {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  It was a lovely Spring-like day yesterday, and we are promised more of that today!  Hurrah!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you are in such pain @Lanny  I hope it has eased by the time you read this {{{HUGS}}}


Sorry to hear this @Lanny .  I hope the pain eases soon .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Woke to a horrid 10.3 on the finger.  As I feel really rubbish at that level I corrected it and am feeling much better .
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me

First burning question of the day, rubbish or recycling. 

Birds singing outside. If this weather continues I might be tempted to get the Mini out of hibernation.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Lanny. I’m wondering if it could be that those nerves are now recovering and that’s why your in so much pain. 
Neuropathy can be painful going as well as coming.  I hope you can see your gp today. 

Gentle {{{hug}}}


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Woke to a horrid 10.3 on the finger.  As I feel really rubbish at that level I corrected it and am feeling much better .
> Hope you all have a good day.


Hope you feel better soon Lin {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Really foggy here.


----------



## Docb

Hi Lanny, was awake at the same time as you but not in pain, just could not sleep.  

On the subject of neuropathic pain pills.... been there and done that.  Tried pregabalin, amitryptylene and gabapentin over the years - the three GP remedies for neuropathic pain.  All worked a bit for a short while but in the end I gave up and accepted the wierd facial aches and numbness as a fact of my life.  Fortunately whatever buggered the nerves in my face did not induce them to send unwarranted pain signals.   Amytryptylene was a weirdo. Coming off it gave me some of the strangest, technicolour dreams ever.  Never taken any illegal substances but I think I have some idea what taking some of them might be like.

Any way, no real help to you but you have my sympathies.   Hope you find a solution.


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> Rant alert!
> 
> 02:56 BS 4.7. Not waking as I can't sleep! I tested because I thought my BS might be high but, they're not! My BS has been fine all day, if a bit on the low side, & I don't know why neuropathy is rearing its ugly head!
> 
> The nerve endings in my spine are SCREAMING their heads off! My spine has been tingling of & on all day today but, come nighttime & I have no relief with an increase in pain, freezing sensations & burning heat! I haven't had neuropathy this BAD since 2017 shortly after diagnosis! The pain was so bad it went all the way up to the back of my neck, partially paralysing my breathing & I ended up at A&E! I was prescribed Prabgablin for a week to calm down the agitated nerves but, actually ended up on them for over 3 weeks: turned into a zombie & didn't realise how long I took them for as I imagined restricted airways every time I tried stopping! I finally managed to stop taking them when I realised my breathing was fine & I didn't REALLY need them anymore. I returned what was left to the chemist so, I wouldn't be tempted to take anymore!
> 
> It was cold & wet all day today & tonight it's very stormy outside! It's freezing so, have the heater on as being cold heightens everything. Breathing is fine & I'll put up with the screaming nerves, still confined to my back, until I can see my GP in the morning. But, I AM on the lookout for any paralysed breathing signs & will go to A&E if that happens!
> 
> I'm tempted to take painkillers but, I know they won't work! If I have to take Prabgablin again to calm down the nerves then, so be it! I'll ask if there's an alternative!
> 
> Thanks for listening! Just posting this is making me a little better! I'm exhausted but, can't sleep as THAT is when I feel the nerve pain the most; distract myself & I'm less concious of it!


Hope you are a bit improved@lanny


----------



## Carolg

9.0 for me after a good night sleep. Must have been toast before bed time.
Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me
> 
> First burning question of the day, rubbish or recycling.
> 
> Birds singing outside. If this weather continues I might be tempted to get the Mini out of hibernation.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh it’s a bit cold for a short skirt yet @khskel!


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this almost spring like day, sun is promised so taking Lady Sadie aged 13.5 months to the park for a swing and a picnic. So yesterday was a fluke as back in the 6s today. 6.2, that’s perfectly acceptable. Have a great day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Lanny

08:43 BS 5.5. Still a bit on the low side. I finally fell asleep around 6 or 7am when exhaustion won the battle, as I knew it would at some point: had set the alarm to wake me at 08:20 for the 08:30 phone pile-up! Got an appointment for 10:10 this morning with the same doctor I saw last time, which I now know has joined the practice permanently as the new unnamed junior partner. I like her: has a very nice bedside manner!

Thanks for all your kind messages & gentle hugs! It’s taking me twice as long as usual to type this as I’m having trouble with tapping the keys: hands tingling at the mo & I THINK I’ve tapped a key when I haven’t tapped it hard enough. But, getting the hang of it by making sure I give every key a good FIRM tap!

I DID try to stay optimistic by thinking that maybe my nerves are regenerating as my BS is not high at all & even a bit on the low side: even after 2 jelly babies after testing just before 3am. BS didn’t rise much!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> 08:43 BS 5.5. Still a bit on the low side. I finally fell asleep around 6 or 7am when exhaustion won the battle, as I knew it would at some point: had set the alarm to wake me at 08:20 for the 08:30 phone pile-up! Got an appointment for 10:10 this morning with the same doctor I saw last time, which I now know has joined the practice permanently as the new unnamed junior partner. I like her: has a very nice bedside manner!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind messages & gentle hugs! It’s taking me twice as long as usual to type this as I’m having trouble with tapping the keys: hands tingling at the mo & I THINK I’ve tapped a key when I haven’t tapped it hard enough. But, getting the hang of it by making sure I give every key a good FIRM tap!
> 
> I DID try to stay optimistic by thinking that maybe my nerves are regenerating as my BS is not high at all & even a bit on the low side: even after 2 jelly babies after testing just before 3am. BS didn’t rise much!


I hope things start to improve for you soon.

I was 9.3 this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.3 today 

I hope you start to feel a bit better soon @Lanny 

Thank you all for the good wishes for hand surgery, it went alright but I needed more local anaesthetic half way through ouch! My bg was in the 8's in hospital but in the afternoon I had the worst hypo I've had for years. I  got to 1.8 and decided I'd better eat something but decided I'd bolus for it. I went into that twilight zone where sleep seems the best option but thank goodness I'd eaten enough glucose to pull me out -it just took a while.

I look like a cast member from 'Carry on Nurse', leg in a cast, hand in a bandage and sling, what a wreck! 

Anyhow, here's to having a better day


----------



## khskel

eggyg said:


> Oh it’s a bit cold for a short skirt yet @khskel!


Not in Keighley it's not


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Garden shed’s going up as I type - v exciting!

Hope all you poorly posters are feeling better today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 3.3 today
> 
> I hope you start to feel a bit better soon @Lanny
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes for hand surgery, it went alright but I needed more local anaesthetic half way through ouch! My bg was in the 8's in hospital but in the afternoon I had the worst hypo I've had for years. I  got to 1.8 and decided I'd better eat something but decided I'd bolus for it. I went into that twilight zone where sleep seems the best option but thank goodness I'd eaten enough glucose to pull me out -it just took a while.
> 
> I look like a cast member from 'Carry on Nurse', leg in a cast, hand in a bandage and sling, what a wreck!
> 
> Anyhow, here's to having a better day


Hope you recover quickly @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 6.9, which is nice, because it looks the same upside down.

No odd events in the night, either, unlike yesterday. Except I discovered I can’t sleep on my back anymore, my left leg won’t keep still. It’s actually quite funny. The spastic muscles try to flex the leg, but aren’t strong enough to hold the position, so it flops straight again. Then it starts over again. So while the rest of me tries to sleep, the left leg is bouncing up and down. Never mind, sleeping on the right side and CBD oil in case I turned on to my back gave me an uninterrupted 8 hours. I refuse to allow my left leg to rule the roost. 

Mind you, there’s me moaning. Flower is stuck unable to use crutches to get around, at least temporarily, and Lanny is suffering neuro pain. What a bunch of crocks we are. 

Anyway have a good day everyone, however you can manage it, and Lanny, if you’ve tried everything for the neuropathy, try CBD oil. Same goes for DocB too. Might work, and no side effects.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from GP. She thinks it’s a combination of muscular skeletal pain & neuropathy due to the shoulder injury & suggested taking painkillers might work. The other alternatives for neuropathy are either pills for epilepsy that are very addictive, like Prabgabilin, or one for depression, can’t remember the name starts with Am something, that dampens down the nerve endings & isn’t addictive.

After getting up this morning things have calmed down a lot & I’ll try painkillers if things hurt tonight. GP says watch this space & if the painkillers don’t work come back & try the depression drug as I don’t want to risk addiction again with the epilepsy drug!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on another fine day, back to Torbay hospital this afternoon, Neurology for results. 

Sorry you`ve been having grief @Lanny hope Doc sorts you out. I take Gabapentin & Duloxetine every day but its only a slight relief, doesn't stop the tingly bits or the stabbing pains. Anyway a nice gentle {{{HUG}}} from me also.

@Flower extra {{{HUGS}}} for you, that was a bad hypo so glad you could deal with it, please take care.

Might try that myself @mikeyB, CBD oil that is.

Have a good day if you can.


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.4 for me this morning after a biscuit (or 5) last night. I'm not buying anymore as I just can't resist them!!


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> Just back from GP. She thinks it’s a combination of muscular skeletal pain & neuropathy due to the shoulder injury & suggested taking painkillers might work. The other alternatives for neuropathy are either pills for epilepsy that are very addictive, like Prabgabilin, or one for depression, can’t remember the name starts with Am something, that dampens down the nerve endings & isn’t addictive.
> 
> After getting up this morning things have calmed down a lot & I’ll try painkillers if things hurt tonight. GP says watch this space & if the painkillers don’t work come back & try the depression drug as I don’t want to risk addiction again with the epilepsy drug!



Amitriptyline? My youngest takes it for fibromyalgia, very effective for her.


----------



## Ditto

7.1 @ 10.23am I was up all night after the cat got me up. That's it, the damned moggy is being locked in the lounge in future.


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> 7.1 @ 10.23am I was up all night after the cat got me up. That's it, the damned moggy is being locked in the lounge in future.


You have my sympathy, there was a dog howling it’s poor head off until gone 2am, it then started up again as soon as it was light. Matchstick day.


----------



## Lanny

23:55 BS 7.6. Can’t sleep as I was exhausted after last night’s sleepless night. I slept for about 5 hours after having lunch when I got back from seeing the GP.

I’m in no pain tonight as the GP seems to be bang on the nose. It was the injured shoulder causing me pain which, in turn, agitated my nerves. So, after my agitated sleep, felt the discomfort during it, I took care of the shoulder as best I could by doing several things. Plenty of applications of arnica gel on the upper arm, shoulder area., kept the heater on, needs must & I’ll pay the electrics bill later, a nice hot bath before going to bed, took 2.5 hours of putting on the immersion heater for the hot water, as a shower, 30 mins of the immersion heater, just doesn’t cut it, plenty of arnica muscle soak in the bath water & more copious amounts of arnica gel on the upper arm when I got out. RESULT! I’m pain free & my nerves aren’t bothering me. I’m wide awake as my sleeping pattern is off kilter again but, I’ll readjust! BS is possibly a tad higher than I’d like but, the midnight Levemir will help with that. Also, had to adjust all my bolus doses down today due to BS being a bit on the low side.

WHAT a difference a day makes, 24 little hours: as the song goes! Have a good night everyone & wish you all good waking numbers: by which time I’ll be heading off to sleep!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  

Glad to hear you have managed to sort out the pain problem @Lanny!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me despite soaring to 15 yesterday evening for no reason I can think of apart from a visit from the DF. Conservative correction dose and a nice flatfish from 02:00

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

A 6.7 for me, and I’m so happy to hear you’re pain free Lanny


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Libre says 5.4 (fingers are having a little holiday).

Well, hubby’s organised a pre-birthday surprise today at midday (it’s ceramic-painting at a nearby cafe, he’s rubbish at actually surprising me!). If only @Stitch147 was around for some basic paint-sloshing advice - it’s my first time...


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> 23:55 BS 7.6. Can’t sleep as I was exhausted after last night’s sleepless night. I slept for about 5 hours after having lunch when I got back from seeing the GP.
> 
> I’m in no pain tonight as the GP seems to be bang on the nose. It was the injured shoulder causing me pain which, in turn, agitated my nerves. So, after my agitated sleep, felt the discomfort during it, I took care of the shoulder as best I could by doing several things. Plenty of applications of arnica gel on the upper arm, shoulder area., kept the heater on, needs must & I’ll pay the electrics bill later, a nice hot bath before going to bed, took 2.5 hours of putting on the immersion heater for the hot water, as a shower, 30 mins of the immersion heater, just doesn’t cut it, plenty of arnica muscle soak in the bath water & more copious amounts of arnica gel on the upper arm when I got out. RESULT! I’m pain free & my nerves aren’t bothering me. I’m wide awake as my sleeping pattern is off kilter again but, I’ll readjust! BS is possibly a tad higher than I’d like but, the midnight Levemir will help with that. Also, had to adjust all my bolus doses down today due to BS being a bit on the low side.
> 
> WHAT a difference a day makes, 24 little hours: as the song goes! Have a good night everyone & wish you all good waking numbers: by which time I’ll be heading off to sleep!


What a relief for you.   Have you thought of an electric heat pad.  I bought one for my dad who swears by it. 

I am a fan of Arnica gel too.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Woke to  a HS and a lovely flatfish  
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. Libre says 5.4 (fingers are having a little holiday).
> 
> Well, hubby’s organised a pre-birthday surprise today at midday (it’s ceramic-painting at a nearby cafe, he’s rubbish at actually surprising me!). If only @Stitch147 was around for some basic paint-sloshing advice - it’s my first time...


 
That sound great. I bet you’ll thoroughly enjoy yourself there.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.1 here, looks frosty outside, wasn’t forecast,  maybe I shouldn’t have pruned the climbing rose yesterday.
Congrats on the HS, @Ljc!


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.5 for me


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks .
> Woke to  a HS and a lovely flatfish
> Hope you all have a good day.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Docb

6.9 for me and feeling a bit more alive than I have done for a long time.  Maybe the system is getting used to these single figure BG's, hope so.


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.6 this morning - none of those pesky biscuits last night! I've got that Friday feeling and the sun is out . Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

5.6 first thing. Almost feeling normal lol. Shame I have to swallow the steroid ... ho hum, needs must!
Enjoy your Friday everyone xx


----------



## Lanny

10:29 BS 8.0. I DID get some sleep, a little but, it’ll help me to adjust faster.

Watched a really good episode of Death In Paradise on BBC 1 last night. Concluding part of a 2 parter started last week. Very good plot borrowed, or is that inspired, by one of the Queen of Crime”s best plots: Agatha Christie’s Curtain: Hercule Poirot Final Case. Which, unfortunately meant I’d already knew who the killer was & the motive but, only because I recognisedthe plot. How it was done was still a surprise though as I hadn’t worked that out.r

Agatha Christie was also, in turn, inspired by William Shakepear’s Othello!

I highly recommend watching episodes 5&6 on BBC iPlayer if you haven’t seen it already?

Have a WONDERFUL day folks! That’s all for now: semi-loquacious; are you relived I’m NOT fully loquacious?


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.3 for me despite soaring to 15 yesterday evening for no reason I can think of apart from a visit from the DF. Conservative correction dose and a nice flatfish from 02:00
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Nice correction!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> What a relief for you.  Have you thought of an electric heat pad.  I bought one for my dad who swears by it.
> 
> I am a fan of Arnica gel too.



Heat pads are like foot spa in that it’s officially not suitable for diabetics because of possible burns caused by a diabetic’s possible lack of feeling. I found that to be true & a problem when I tried Curaheat 24 hour heat patches on the arm. It got to feel TOO burning hot maybe because my neuropathy made it feel so!

*I overused arnica & very carelessy not knowing its dangers with the first shoulder injury, years ago. So, have used it very sparingly, too sparingly perhaps, this time round.

Just to highlight that arnica when ingested causes the heart to race so, wash your hands throughly after application.

I went through a period from 2015 to 2017 when I had a very fast, but normal, heartrate: Tachycardia. I had been using a LOT of arnica gel without washing my hands everytime after use & sometimes ended up tasted it: not an unpleasant like teatree is! When I finally came across an article, on the internet, about the dangers of arnica I was horrified & stopped using it. My heartrate since then has dropped, not overnight, back to normal and I was discharged by my heart specialist.



Ljc said:


> Good morning folks .
> Woke to  a HS and a lovely flatfish
> Hope you all have a good day.



Ooh! Nicely done, an HS & a flatfish!

Oh. Forgot edited to add:-* very important about the dangers of arnica!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

It’s a beautiful day, today. Just as well, I have to go into the village to top up the JB store.

Woke up on 8.1, an overcorrection because I was hypo chasing last night. The Spring switch, I assume, too high a dose of Levemir, the bolus for last night’s moussaka was perfect.

That’s a proper Moussaka, made with lamb, none of this veggie stuff. I once, years ago, bought a ready made Moussaka from Sainsbury’s. It had potato slices as well as aubergine slices in it. Don’t doubt it still does. Since when did Greece grow spuds? And it’s traditionally served warm, rather than piping hot, so if you’re ever in Greece and you don’t think your Moussaka is properly cooked, that’s why. 

Right, food lesson over, I’m off for a shower and rebuild ready for my adventures. RayBans at the ready

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## Docb

"JB"?  

Still trying to get grips with some of the acronyms and I can't work that one out.  Mind you, if it's rude or embarrassing, feel free to tell me to mind my own whatsit.


----------



## Lanny

Docb said:


> "JB"?
> 
> Still trying to get grips with some of the acronyms and I can't work that one out.  Mind you, if it's rude or embarrassing, feel free to tell me to mind my own whatsit.


 That’ll be Jelly Babies. Very often used by users of this forum as they are more pleasant that glucose tabs for hypos & it’s easy to work out how many to eat: each JB being about 5g of carbs.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> . Since when did Greece grow spuds?


Since the end of the 18th century, apparently.
http://www.greekgastronomyguide.gr/en/item/naxos-potato/
(Had to check that, because I was sure when I was a child that we used to see early Greek new potatoes in the greengrocer's, at the start of the season while we were looking for the new seasons Jersey royals to appear)


----------



## Docb

Thanks Lanny, and there was me thinking it would be something salacious.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Since the end of the 18th century, apparently.
> http://www.greekgastronomyguide.gr/en/item/naxos-potato/
> (Had to check that, because I was sure when I was a child that we used to see early Greek new potatoes in the greengrocer's, at the start of the season while we were looking for the new seasons Jersey royals to appear)


They don’t put them in Moussaka, though


----------



## mikeyB

Well, as promised, cat Bella has arrived. Dunno where she is currently. I’ve just been told she sleeps on your lap if you fall asleep in the chair. Oh dear, this will be trial


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a 7.8 before bed so not too bad


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Went to bed on 4.8 and a gingernut woke on 6.3  .
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 4.1 for me.

Had a really nice meal out last night - juicy king prawns followed by risotto and hake - at a little seafront beach-shack-style restaurant. You’d’ve loved it @HOBIE! Ate too much tho...stretched my stomach to its limit LOL.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close....


----------



## khskel

Morning all and an overcooked hypo induced 7.8 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, it’s a 6.0 for me.


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me. Good morning all. Off for a haircut soon. Have a nice day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 7.2 this morning after going to bed on 8.8! I go from the sublime to the ridiculous! Rice for tea.  Have a fab day. We’re hosting the 3 youngest grandchildren today/ tonight. Baby’s first sleepover! Wish me luck!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 7.2 this morning after going to bed on 8.8! I go from the sublime to the ridiculous! Rice for tea.  Have a fab day. We’re hosting the 3 youngest grandchildren today/ tonight. Baby’s first sleepover! Wish me luck!


Good luck Eggyg.hope baby sleeps all night


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good luck Eggyg.hope baby sleeps all night


Well she doesn’t for her mum and dad! She’s almost 14 months old and has never slept right through yet!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Since the end of the 18th century, apparently.
> http://www.greekgastronomyguide.gr/en/item/naxos-potato/
> (Had to check that, because I was sure when I was a child that we used to see early Greek new potatoes in the greengrocer's, at the start of the season while we were looking for the new seasons Jersey royals to appear)


I’ve been to Naxos, didn’t know this nugget of information. I must admit I haven’t heard of Greek potatoes, I remember my mum buying Cyprus potatoes. Quite long orangey skinned ones. You never see them now.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 6.4 for me  

I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most. 

Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.4 for me
> 
> I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most.
> 
> Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


Oh no! Hopefully just bruised. Are you going for the world record for having the most casts, slings, bandages?


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.4 for me
> 
> I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most.
> 
> Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


Hope you feel better today flower


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Well, as promised, cat Bella has arrived. Dunno where she is currently. I’ve just been told she sleeps on your lap if you fall asleep in the chair. Oh dear, this will be trial


Do a swap for a 13 month old baby who has never slept through the night yet?


----------



## Tickledpinknot

5.6 this morning. 
Thanks for the Death in Paradise recommendation @Lanny it was good viewing when I was awake in the night.
Have a good weekend folks xx


----------



## Madeline

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.4 for me
> 
> I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most.
> 
> Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


Hope you’re ok Flower!


----------



## Lanny

10:20 BS 7.2. Going the right direction.

Woke to bright sunshine but, it was cold during the night!

It’s the weekend! Have a wonderful day & let loose, I will!


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.4 for me
> 
> I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most.
> 
> Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


Eek, @Flower, hope your hip isn’t too sore (or any other bits of you that you didn’t notice at the time).


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it's a 6.4 for me
> 
> I managed to fall face first yesterday at home and have damaged my left hip- about the only bit of me that was ok! I'm hoping it calms down soon. It was so frightening seeing the wooden floor hurtling towards me with no arms to put out to break my fall - one in a sling the other through a crutch. I lay on the hall floor for a while just testing which bits hurt the most.
> 
> Have a good weekend all, do all you can to stay standing!  Extra good luck with the sleepover @eggyg and hope the cat is following house rules @mikeyB


Oh no! I hope you are not too sore today @Flower {{{gentle hug}}} Take things easy today


----------



## Flower

Thanks all, I'm so sore down my left side as I tried to turn mid fall so I didn't smash my face in. Don't think anything else is broken but my hip isn't happy. It is so easy to do yourself damage!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks all, I'm so sore down my left side as I tried to turn mid fall so I didn't smash my face in. Don't think anything else is broken but my hip isn't happy. It is so easy to do yourself damage!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

I woke up on 7.9 after going to bed on 5.1. Oh, well, another Levemir adjustment back up a tad. It was a straight line, mind, so it’s hardly a disaster.

Anyway, it’s a funny Saturday because the football is tomorrow at Ewood. Playing Middlesbrough, do it’ll be a tough game. Keep up the consistent losses against the better teams. Can’t expect miracles, this is the first season since getting promoted. That’s our excuse

Now then, Flower, I guessed you’d struggle with one crutch. I do now, but in your situation a tripod ended crutch would help protect you against falls. So if you have one in your trophy room, use it, or beg, steal or borrow one. It will force you to remain upstanding. As one crutchista to another, I know what I’m talking about.

Looking after this cat is no bother.  Apparently, she always finds somewhere to hide when in a new environment - she’s a rescue cat, and when she first arrived with daughter, she didn’t eat for five days. Just sneaked out at night to use the litter tray. She can’t have escaped, I just admire her skill. She’d be ace at stealth computer games.

Have a good day, everyone, I intend to. Roasting a chicken tonight, so that’s three days meals sorted (lunch is a Melton Mowbray pie with, of course, English mustard)


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 6.9 on a cloudy day after glorious weather yesterday. Went for 3 monthly blood tests, see DSN on Thursday for the usual tests.

How are you @Flower? please take care.

@eggyg enjoy your night 






Everybody enjoy your day.


----------



## Docb

7.0 for me although was up to 10 after a tiny breakfast of 20g museli (not a full of sweet stuff type) and a slice of Bergen toast, so thats one to work on. I admire your stamina Mike, going to Ewood two weekends on the trot is devotion to an afternoon out at a football ground well beyond the ability of ordinary mortals.  Anyway, cleared out the fridge this morning which gave me the opportunity to make some fridge soup.  There is a downside to this approach to soup making.  I thought that the fresh chillis had been ignored because they were too mild to be used in anything serious.  Turned out I had had a lapse of memory.  

I have the base for a bucketful of mulligatawny if anybody is interested.


----------



## KARNAK

Docb said:


> I have the base for a bucketful of mulligatawny if anybody is interested.



Count me in.


----------



## Northerner

Docb said:


> 7.0 for me although was up to 10 after a tiny breakfast of 20g museli (not a full of sweet stuff type) and a slice of Bergen toast, so thats one to work on. I admire your stamina Mike, going to Ewood two weekends on the trot is devotion to an afternoon out at a football ground well beyond the ability of ordinary mortals.  Anyway, cleared out the fridge this morning which gave me the opportunity to make some fridge soup.  There is a downside to this approach to soup making.  I thought that the fresh chillis had been ignored because they were too mild to be used in anything serious.  Turned out I had had a lapse of memory.
> 
> I have the base for a bucketful of mulligatawny if anybody is interested.


A rise of 3 after eating isn't bad at all @Docb, it just looks on the high side because you began with a 7 - hopefully if things improve for you and you begin at a lower level then it won't appear as bad  We're often more insulin resistant in the mornings before everything has got 'warmed up', so a lot of people try to forego carbs for breakfast.


----------



## Docb

Thanks Northerner.  Still trying to get some sort of model in my mind about what affects what, what's typical for me and how do I fit into the scheme of things generally.  Reading posts on here is invaluable to see where I sit in the vast spectrum of people managing T2.  At the moment it looks like plan A, to try and control to between 6 & 9, is going to be a bit of an ask. So its just try and test at the moment until a picture starts form from which we can form plan B (or will it be plan z).  I hope that happens before the GP queries the number of test strip pescriptions I am asking for!


----------



## mikeyB

Get a couple of  Libre sensors, and download the free Libre App for your phone. Less finger damage, and it will give you a proper picture of what happens with your BG. Two sensors will last a month, which should be well long enough to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Docb

Could be the best call Mike.  I have an abdominal scan next week and if that does not add any information to the picture then it could be the way to go.    A couple of times today, an hour after meals I have got the tingles and face ache.  Tested on both occasions and got 10.8 and 9.8.  Tingles now subsided and back to 6.2.  Is there such a thing as hyper (not hypo) awareness?


----------



## Madeline

Docb said:


> Could be the best call Mike.  I have an abdominal scan next week and if that does not add any information to the picture then it could be the way to go.    A couple of times today, an hour after meals I have got the tingles and face ache.  Tested on both occasions and got 10.8 and 9.8.  Tingles now subsided and back to 6.2.  Is there such a thing as hyper (not hypo) awareness?



Well I definitely get increased tinnitus, and just feel ‘weird’, sort of spaced out and fainty. It’s how I found out, I felt so weird the Dr came out and saw me.

Edited to add my eyes feel weird and acidy. Like my tears are acidic, I also get crusty stuff round them. Lovely. But definitely related to BG being higher.

And I smell phantom smells, mostly smoke. All of these have disappeared in the last week, except the tinnitus, but I suspect that’s permanent as I’ve had it for years.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Docb

Good morning...  Phew what a scorcher.  5.5 yesterday afternoon, went for my latest attempt at a low carb curry, 9.8 at six o'clock, back to 6.2 at 7 o'clock and 5.1 at bed time.  Hooray, low carb curries are on the menu I thought.  Woke up this morning knowing something was wrong -19.2.  Where the hell did that come from.  Mikes diabetes fairy must live in Lancashire.


----------



## Madeline

I didn’t even know minus numbers existed! I’m glad you’re ok after that, you must have felt absolutely hideous. 

6.4 for me, yesterday went a little bit off, which I think was down to 4 days of poor sleep and a bit of an upset stomach. Today I am determined is going to be a good one.


----------



## Docb

Very droll Madeline, negative blood glucose......


----------



## Madeline

Err I wasn’t being funny, I read that as -19.2. I’ve only been living with diabetes since November, I know very little.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 8.9 for me. Something's changing possibly my evening bolus timings need looking at. It'll get sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Was most supprised to wake on 6.1 after my naughtiness last night. Was 4.4 at bedtime 
and had the fancies for 



Spoiler



some Cadbury’s milk choc


 unfortunately I didn’t manage to stop myself till I’d eaten it all


----------



## Docb

Madeline said:


> Err I wasn’t being funny, I read that as -19.2. I’ve only been living with diabetes since November, I know very little.



Sorry, Madeline, there should have been a space between the - and the 19.2.  I thought that your comment was an intentional misread, making a quite witty comment.  You cannot get a negative reading.  The lowest you can get is zero, at which point you really would be with the fairies!  

Retest just done and is now 10.1, about what I might expect post breakfast. The 19.1 Might have been spurious but I did feel most odd.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 5.9 today that'll do.

Have a good stable bg Sunday all.  I will be trying to stay upright !


----------



## Tickledpinknot

6.4 this sunny Sunday morning. Last night was the first for ages I wasn’t plagued with leg cramps. Had meal at Chinese restaurant, could it be something I ate? Loving the low numbers which makes Tuesdays chemo harder to cope with


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. This bunny is not so happy.9.6 for me but upset routine yesterday and had toast fo supper. Mine to control.phantom phone sounds( lost it yesterday but super sleuth sister phoned all shops and it’s located) 

On a bit of a grump . HbA1c is down from 74 to 68. Hoped for better but at least in right direction. See nurse on Tuesday, this is the first blood test since starting insulin in early December so maybe I am being unrealistic and it was also over that difficult period of excess. (Xmas). Och well exercise plan starts tomorrow


----------



## Carolg

Madeline said:


> Err I wasn’t being funny, I read that as -19.2. I’ve only been living with diabetes since November, I know very little.


I read it as a negative figure as well, and then realised it was a punctuation mark. You know loads more now Madeline so don’t beat yourself up. Lol


----------



## AJLang

4.7 after a small can of Coke at 5.30am.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. This bunny is not so happy.9.6 for me but upset routine yesterday and had toast fo supper. Mine to control.phantom phone sounds( lost it yesterday but super sleuth sister phoned all shops and it’s located)
> 
> On a bit of a grump . HbA1c is down from 74 to 68. Hoped for better but at least in right direction. See nurse on Tuesday, this is the first blood test since starting insulin in early December so maybe I am being unrealistic and it was also over that difficult period of excess. (Xmas). Och well exercise plan starts tomorrow


Very early to say Carol - the HbA1c will still contain an element of what your levels were like pre-insulin, when they weren't great, so that's a good improvement I would say


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Very early to say Carol - the HbA1c will still contain an element of what your levels were like pre-insulin, when they weren't great, so that's a good improvement I would say


Thanks Alan, for that positive slant.
 I had a bit of that thinking, and BG are mainly in single figures but think I need to up insulin in morning, as I know to have a snack mid morning and routine lunch time. ( not having as many pre lunch hypos- in fact they are definitely better)


----------



## eggyg

I survived! Baby was a good girl and nearly slept all night, 8.15 to 4 am. More than she has for her mum and dad! Anyways, I was a numpty again last night, BGs 6.7 at bed time, perfect. Injected my Levemir and realised straight away I had taken my morning dose of 8 units instead of my night time of 5! Can honestly say I didn’t have a clue what to do for the best so of course I ate! 2 slices of fruit malt which in hindsight wasn’t the correct thing as I was 7.2 this morning! What should I have done and should I have reduced my morning basal? Don’t know what’s wrong with me at the moment! Senior moments or hormonal?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning to all of you suffering the ups and downs of early Spring

Thought I might join in with 7.7. Don’t worry anybody, it’ll all come right. 

It’s a nice bright breezy day today, perfect for footie, so I’m preparing myself for the trip to Ewood Park. Kick off at 1.00. It’s on Sky Sports today, so if you see someone in a wheelchair right at the lowest part of the stand wearing a green Tilley hat and a grumpy expression, that’ll be me. And if the commentators have to apologise for the language picked up on the pitch side microphone, that’ll be me too.

Season ticket in the pocket. Jelly babies in jacket pocket. E-cig loaded and charged. Kindle in inside jacket pocket. Reading glasses in spare pocket. Insulin pen in top pocket. Libre reader in trouser pocket. Phone in top pocket. 

Locked and loaded

Have a good day everyone. I will, come what may


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning to all of you suffering the ups and downs of early Spring
> 
> Thought I might join in with 7.7. Don’t worry anybody, it’ll all come right.
> 
> It’s a nice bright breezy day today, perfect for footie, so I’m preparing myself for the trip to Ewood Park. Kick off at 1.00. It’s on Sky Sports today, so if you see someone in a wheelchair right at the lowest part of the stand wearing a green Tilley hat and a grumpy expression, that’ll be me. And if the commentators have to apologise for the language picked up on the pitch side microphone, that’ll be me too.
> 
> Season ticket in the pocket. Jelly babies in jacket pocket. E-cig loaded and charged. Kindle in inside jacket pocket. Reading glasses in spare pocket. Insulin pen in top pocket. Libre reader in trouser pocket. Phone in top pocket.
> 
> Locked and loaded
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I will, come what may


Hope it's a good game!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I survived! Baby was a good girl and nearly slept all night, 8.15 to 4 am. More than she has for her mum and dad! Anyways, I was a numpty again last night, BGs 6.7 at bed time, perfect. Injected my Levemir and realised straight away I had taken my morning dose of 8 units instead of my night time of 5! Can honestly say I didn’t have a clue what to do for the best so of course I ate! 2 slices of fruit malt which in hindsight wasn’t the correct thing as I was 7.2 this morning! What should I have done and should I have reduced my morning basal? Don’t know what’s wrong with me at the moment! Senior moments or hormonal?


I would say that you handled it well - far better to be a little higher overnight than drop low, especially with a small child in your care  And 7.2 is better than my 7.3!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on a cloudy day but at least it ain`t raining.

Keep at it @Carolg your going in the right direction, well done.

I agree with @Northerner handled very well @eggyg.

Enjoy the game @mikeyB.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

12:32 BS 10.7. That’s what you get for sleeping in so late!

Another very stormy night & shoulder was aching despite copious applications of arnica gel. But, as long as I keep that under control my nerves don’t bother me & I’m grateful for that!

I’m having lazy day folks & wish you all sunny weather on the inside & the wet weather on the outside can’t dampen your spirits!


----------



## Madeline

Is the weather making BGs crazy? I’ve been coasting along feeling smug and now I’m 8.9. I’d put it down to a serious lack of sleep, been having bad nightmares.


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Is the weather making BGs crazy? I’ve been coasting along feeling smug and now I’m 8.9. I’d put it down to a serious lack of sleep, been having bad nightmares.


People often experience seasonal changes, either up or down. My levels are on the low side a lot of the day, so I keep having to reduce my insulin


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> People often experience seasonal changes, either up or down. My levels are on the low side a lot of the day, so I keep having to reduce my insulin


Mine's nuts, I’m happily coasting along on 6.5ish and as soon as I have a shake it belts up to high 8s. Although I’ve just realised it’s still only around 2.5 rise so I’ll shut up


----------



## mikeyB

Lost 0-1. Rovers played better in the second half with 10 men, mind. Good job they played well early in the season, otherwise we’d up **** creek. I’m a having a sulk now, I don’t want my morning chirpiness destroyed.

To cap it all, had a hypo at half time, so if you were watching it on the telly, I was the man in the wheelchair eating Jelly Babies. One too many, left the match on 7.5. 

Bella the feline guest took the diplomatic route, asleep on the second bedroom windowsill, and Mrs B offered me a cup of tea as I got through the door. Mr Grumpy’s home.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Lost 0-1. Rovers played better in the second half with 10 men, mind. Good job they played well early in the season, otherwise we’d up **** creek. I’m a having a sulk now, I don’t want my morning chirpiness destroyed.
> 
> To cap it all, had a hypo at half time, so if you were watching it on the telly, I was the man in the wheelchair eating Jelly Babies. One too many, left the match on 7.5.
> 
> Bella the feline guest took the diplomatic route, asleep on the second bedroom windowsill, and Mrs B offered me a cup of tea as I got through the door. Mr Grumpy’s home.


How I imagine the scene...


----------



## Madeline

Oh dear


----------



## Ditto

8.9 @ 6.54am but I've been eating things like Millionaire's Cheesecake so I'm not surprised. Nobody, including me, can get it into their heads that I'm diabetic!


----------



## Roberte

Good morning all ! 
 6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today, which isn't too bad considering I was 8.4 before bed


----------



## Carolg

7.0 for me. Good morning all


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  A very shaky 3.2  - but it is my first hypo in over a month!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a back in track 5.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 on the Libre.

Lettuce for me today - stuffed myself all weekend. That’s the problem with family get-togethers...too much fun!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Woke around 4am feeling a bit hypo, couldn’t be bothered to wake up properly and head to the bathroom with test kit, so snaffled some fruit pastilles and went back to sleep. Probably didn't need quite so many FPs. I miss my Libre! I’m between sensors.


----------



## Madeline

Good morning! No chance to test as woken by the postman with a parcel. Made coffee and a shake, then thought ‘opps’. A 5.7, so I’m guessing a little lower earlier. 

Will probably stop testing, as I can’t see much point if I’m eating exactly the same thing at the same time every day, unless any of you think that’s daft?


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Good morning! No chance to test as woken by the postman with a parcel. Made coffee and a shake, then thought ‘opps’. A 5.7, so I’m guessing a little lower earlier.
> 
> Will probably stop testing, as I can’t see much point if I’m eating exactly the same thing at the same time every day, unless any of you think that’s daft?


If you're happy that your levels have settled at a good level then I think it's quite acceptable to just do the occasional 'confidence' test to ensure you remain on track, and also when trying something new to eat or if feeling ill


----------



## Docb

A pretty routine 7.0 for me.  Still can't figure out yesterday's waking 19.0.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a just on the wrong side 3.9 to kick off a new week


----------



## Northerner

Docb said:


> A pretty routine 7.0 for me.  Still can't figure out yesterday's waking 19.0.


Probably just a duff test strip, it can happen from time to time. If I get a reading that is vastly out of range of expectations I'll normally do another test (making sure hands are clean etc. in case anything on them is skewing the reading)


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a just on the wrong side 3.9 to kick off a new week


How are you feeling now @Flower? Still a bit bruised, I imagine {{{gentle HUGS}}}


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> If you're happy that your levels have settled at a good level then I think it's quite acceptable to just do the occasional 'confidence' test to ensure you remain on track, and also when trying something new to eat or if feeling ill


Will do, thank you for the advice


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> How are you feeling now @Flower? Still a bit bruised, I imagine {{{gentle HUGS}}}



Thanks Northerner  I feel stiff and old and making that sort of groan each time I stand up and sit down but managed not to fall over since!  

I have to go to the hospital tomorrow so I'm practising walking upright today, here's hoping


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Bit up and down overnight, and woke up 4.6, but I’ve got another cold starting. I’ll have to stop mixing in society.

 Actually that’s not true, I just have to carry on building up my immunity to all the local viruses, so I’ve just got to put up with it for a wee while while I acclimatise.

Anyway, today is a day of rest, paying for yesterday’s adventure. Most of my energy will be spent ordering a couple of bags of Lavatti Rosa coffee beans from Amazon. And maybe this afternoon I might go and pick up my insulin prescription. Priorities are a sod to sort out.

And Flower, walking upright is overrated. Supermarkets always put the branded stuff on lower shelves, and their own brand stuff at eye level. And you can avoid dog poo if you don’t gaze straight ahead. But best of luck at the hospital, let’s hope you can get back to comfortable double crutch heaven

Talking of walking upright, after the footie yesterday, leaving the ground in my wheelchair I was plagued by lads walking along texting their mates. Playing Russian Roulette with me in my wheelchair. Good sport

Have a good day, everyone. It’s not raining, get some fresh air if you can find any


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Northerner  I feel stiff and old and making that sort of groan each time I stand up and sit down but managed not to fall over since!
> 
> I have to go to the hospital tomorrow so I'm practising walking upright today, here's hoping


I feel like that and I haven't fallen over!   Hope you are feeling more limber by tomorrow


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning another 7.1, had to reduce Basal insulin getting too many hypo`s 
Good luck for tomorrow @Flower.

Brilliant short video @Northerner it made I laugh.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Lanny

11:51 BS 10.7. It’s to be expected really being so late again! Sighing emoji! Last night was stormy again & shoulder was aching again but, kept the aching until control so, no nerve problems & I’m still grateful for that! It was past 04:30 before I fell asleep!

Midday alarm has just gone off so, must crack onto taking my meds & eating breakfast/lunch!

Have a wonderful day everyone! * 

Edited to add:-* Unforgivable! HOW could I have forgotten that? What could I say, meds & breakfast were calling!


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.3 for me this morning, oh so close to that HS. I've never had one and feel an odd competition to get there


----------



## Lanny

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.3 for me this morning, oh so close to that HS. I've never had one and feel an odd competition to get there



Oh, I know what that feels like! I was trying to get that elusive House Special all last year! Was SO happy when I finally got one! Keep working away at it & you'll get there! Your numbers have improved a lot! Thumbs up emoji!


----------



## mikeyB

Curses. Got a wet bum.

Parked the mobility chariot oustide the Co-op, and there was a rain shower. It’s the cat’s fault. Needed some cat litter. The rain had passed over when I went to the pharmacy to get my insulins. 

Still, at least it was only rain. Don’t need the Huggies just yet...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today  Eye hospital today - wish me luck!


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today  Eye hospital today - wish me luck!


 Good luck


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a flatfish 5.4 for me.

Back to the finger pricking in a few minutes. I must say these last few sensors have been pretty good.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today  Eye hospital today - wish me luck!


Good luck lovely 

Morning everyone, a nice neat 6 for me. Have a great day all.


----------



## Ljc

Good luck Northener


----------



## Ljc

Emma Lowery said:


> 5.3 for me this morning, oh so close to that HS. I've never had one and feel an odd competition to get there


So close . Don’t worry you’ll get there


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Had two lovely supprises , opened my eyes just after 7 to see it was light and that I had had  five hours sleep which is most unusual for me .
I hope my new sensor is a gud un, 

Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here.

Happy hozzie visits, ev1 that’s got them.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Yay, the days are getting longer, I just managed to do my finger prick test without putting the light on.
Good luck today, @Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here. Yay, the days are getting longer, I just managed to do my finger prick test without putting the light on.
> Good luck today, @Northerner.


Thank you  Yes, the hours of daylight are rapidly expanding!  Hurrah!  No doubt it will be especially bright and sunny after I leave the hospital, after having had the drops in!  And I have no idea where my sunglasses are


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today  Eye hospital today - wish me luck!


Good luck today


----------



## Carolg

8.9 for me. Mmm, don’t know why so high. Nurse today for review, but first ...big walk this morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  a very pleasing 5.2 HS on my meter today  

Best Wishes for a good eye appointment @Northerner and good luck with your big walk @Carolg 

Preparing to launch to hospital .... deep breath, here goes!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  a very pleasing 5.2 HS on my meter today
> 
> Best Wishes for a good eye appointment @Northerner and good luck with your big walk @Carolg
> 
> Preparing to launch to hospital .... deep breath, here goes!


Great to start the day with an HS @Flower! Congratulations!  I suspect my journey to the hospital and back will be less fraught than yours, I hope all goes well and without mishap  Remember to have a witty riposte to any comments about your foot!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, sorry I missed yesterday’s drill but had an early start. A very surprising 6.5 today as had a very stressful day yesterday. Went to the Lakes for a walk around Rydal Water and it’s caves via the Coffin Route ( it really is called that). Lovely morning and nice picnic overlooking the lake. On to Windermere for a spa afternoon, massage and facial and a swim. Got back to the car to a parking ticket, it had blown off the dashboard! Set off home at dusk, A591 Windermere to Keswick road, very busy and fast. Raining to boot. Suddenly saw movement in the middle of the road and the car coming towards us slowed down, it was a sheep! It then proceeded to run straight into our car! Poor thing died instantly thank goodness but the car doesn’t look pretty. Hopefully just cosmetic. We were both shaken up but we’re ok. Pulled the sheep off the road and tried to phone the police to report it. No signal of course, drove into Keswick where it took us half an hour to get through to the police. Incident reported. Now for all the hassle of the insurance, luckily we get a courtesy car. Have a good day everyone and  good luck to all with appointments.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Woke on 5.8 after a nice flat line overnight, so it looks we’re all adapting nicely to spring. 

It’s horrible when that happens, Eggy. Sheep are pretty stupid. On Mull, they used to amble along the Main Street through the village, looking for freebies in the gardens. They seemed quite adapted to traffic, which is just as well with the logging lorries trundling through. If a sheep went under one of those, you’d have ready minced mutton for a shepherds pie. Lucky it wasn’t a deer, an adult red deer can wreck a car. So can the occasional Highland Coo on the back roads. Hope the courtesy car is up to Mr Eggy standard.

This cat we’re looking after seems to have made herself right at home. I was making a stir fry, yesterday, so I prepped everything - chopped up the cold cooked chicken, the veg, opened the tin of bamboo shoots so everything was to hand when I started. Went and had a sit down for a rest. Got up to go to the loo, and noticed Bella sitting on a bar stool nicking bits of cooked chicken like it was a bloody Tapas Bar 

Fortunately, there was enough for everyone, so no big deal.

Have a good day, everyone, make the most of the climate change, and I hope all the hospitaleers get the results they hope for


----------



## Roberte

Morning all 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a lovely sunny day, outside temp is 16C in the shade.

Good Luck at hospitals @Northerner & @Flower.

Sorry you had so much grief @eggyg animals can do so much damage.

Take all enjoy your day.


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> 8.9 for me. Mmm, don’t know why so high. Nurse today for review, but first ...big walk this morning.



Good luck with review @Carolg enjoy your walk.

Congrats on HS @Flower.


----------



## Lanny

11:43 BS 9.7. Still late on parade but, BS is starting to head in the right direction. Yet another stormy night & past 4am before I managed to sleep. Shoulder still aching, a bit, & no nerves bothering me yet. Have weekly groceries delvered soon, 12-2pm, & ordered some heat patches & will try then over clothing this time, as on the bare skin became too burning hot last time.

Congrats on the HS @Flower 

Good luck with your eye appointment @Northerner  I never leave the house witnout my sunglasses in my handbag. I always need them all year round & even if it’s raining after Cataracs ops my eyes are very sensitive to bright sunlight! Do you carry a manbag? My dad always teased us womenfolk about carrying everything but the kitchen sink in our bags & had loads of pockets on the inside & outside of his clothing. But, even HE eventually had to get & carry a little black, it HAD to be black wouldn’t be manly otherwise, messenger bag he carrys crossbody for a manbag that we, the girls in the family, tease him about: hey, turnabout is perfectly fair! He was once caught out, during a walk with me, without his umbrella & refused to go under mine because it was too pink & foral! I didn’t get it & tried coaxing him when one of our neighbours, a lady, passing us said to me “Oh no, he doesn’t want to be seen using that!”


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.9 for me this morning, pesky onion rings


----------



## Madeline

Carolg said:


> 8.9 for me. Mmm, don’t know why so high. Nurse today for review, but first ...big walk this morning.





Flower said:


> Good morning  a very pleasing 5.2 HS on my meter today
> 
> Best Wishes for a good eye appointment @Northerner and good luck with your big walk @Carolg
> 
> Preparing to launch to hospital .... deep breath, here goes!


Good luck both


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.5 @ 7.09am and 7.6 @ 6.03am yesterday. Back on low carb so coming down again...

That poor sheep.  Your poor car!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Woke on 5.8 after a nice flat line overnight, so it looks we’re all adapting nicely to spring.
> 
> It’s horrible when that happens, Eggy. Sheep are pretty stupid. On Mull, they used to amble along the Main Street through the village, looking for freebies in the gardens. They seemed quite adapted to traffic, which is just as well with the logging lorries trundling through. If a sheep went under one of those, you’d have ready minced mutton for a shepherds pie. Lucky it wasn’t a deer, an adult red deer can wreck a car. So can the occasional Highland Coo on the back roads. Hope the courtesy car is up to Mr Eggy standard.
> 
> This cat we’re looking after seems to have made herself right at home. I was making a stir fry, yesterday, so I prepped everything - chopped up the cold cooked chicken, the veg, opened the tin of bamboo shoots so everything was to hand when I started. Went and had a sit down for a rest. Got up to go to the loo, and noticed Bella sitting on a bar stool nicking bits of cooked chicken like it was a bloody Tapas Bar
> 
> Fortunately, there was enough for everyone, so no big deal.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone, make the most of the climate change, and I hope all the hospitaleers get the results they hope for


Aye you’re right Mike, could have been a deer in that part of the world but I think they have more sense than sheep! Mr Eggy has been offered a Mondeo!  They were fresh out of F Types!


----------



## Northerner

Thanks all  Yet again they have refused to stick needles in my eyes, as I'm 'just below' the threshold for the treatment - like I have been for the last 15 visits!  A relief, but at the same time a sort of slow torture as I steel myself to expect it each time!  Particularly potent drops today, eyes still not quite recovered and feeling headachey  Off to hunt some parrots-eat-em-all


----------



## Madeline

eggyg said:


> Aye you’re right Mike, could have been a deer in that part of the world but I think they have more sense than sheep! Mr Eggy has been offered a Mondeo!  They were fresh out of F Types!


One of Mr Madeline’s friends hit a cow on one of the commons in London. It bounced off the bonnet and went up over the roof kicking out the windscreen as it went. Then got up and walked off! That cow must have been Teflon

I’m glad you guys are ok, poor sheep and car though 



Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. 7.5 @ 7.09am and 7.6 @ 6.03am yesterday. Back on low carb so coming down again...



That’s fabulous @Ditto! Well done


----------



## Bloden

Madeline said:


> One of Mr Madeline’s friends hit a cow on one of the commons in London. It bounced off the bonnet and went up over the roof kicking out the windscreen as it went. Then got up and walked off! That cow must have been Teflon



Hahahahaha...hahahaha...so funny!


----------



## Madeline

Bloden said:


> Hahahahaha...hahahaha...so funny!


WE thought it was hilarious. He didn’t


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Aye you’re right Mike, could have been a deer in that part of the world but I think they have more sense than sheep! Mr Eggy has been offered a Mondeo!  They were fresh out of F Types!


Glad you are ok


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good luck with review @Carolg enjoy your walk.
> 
> Congrats on HS @Flower.



Review went well. Different nurse but pleased with results and realistic that some average for HbA1c was pre insulin. Will recheck in 3 months. Happy about BG record although a bit high but in single figures, better at moment not to have too tight control. To up insulin a wee bit in evening. Happy I am doing a bit more exercise. Btw 2 miles today- it’s a start


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Review went well. Different nurse but pleased with results and realistic that some average for HbA1c was pre insulin. Will recheck in 3 months. Happy about BG record although a bit high but in single figures, better at moment not to have too tight control. To up insulin a wee bit in evening. Happy I am doing a bit more exercise. Btw 2 miles today- it’s a start


Excellent Carol! Such a difference to where you were


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - wonder if I'll ever see those waking 5s again?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning, early wake up for me. 7.2 so going down!!!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today - wonder if I'll ever see those waking 5s again?


Are you feeling better with thyroxine? You have had a lot going on, so maybe just taking time to get better.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Excellent Carol! Such a difference to where you were


Thanks Northie.first I’ve for ages that I went in smiling and came out smiling. Also got my sharps bin changed at pharmacy, no problem.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Are you feeling better with thyroxine? You have had a lot going on, so maybe just taking time to get better.


I think it is helping. Over the past week it's been like someone has flicked a switch on in my brain, but I'm not sure how much that has to do with the thyroxine kicking in or the rapid approach of Spring  Probably a combination  I'm due a blood test soon to see what my levels are now


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I think it is helping. Over the past week it's been like someone has flicked a switch on in my brain, but I'm not sure how much that has to do with the thyroxine kicking in or the rapid approach of Spring  Probably a combination  I'm due a blood test soon to see what my levels are now


It’s funny when you suddenly become aware of an improvement. I had a positive thought about work the other day, (fleeting though it was) and could see a future instead of bleak nothingness.


----------



## Bloden

I’M SO PLEASED for you @Carolg. 


Morning all. 7.0 here.

Off to Spain tomorrow to tie up some more loose ends - it’ll be a busy week over there, but I’m sure we’ll find time for some fun, so not complaining.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> I’M SO PLEASED for you @Carolg.
> 
> 
> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Off to Spain tomorrow to tie up some more loose ends - it’ll be a busy week over there, but I’m sure we’ll find time for some fun, so not complaining.


Thanks Bloden. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.9 here. Was 7.2 at bedtime and 5.8 at 3am, so not sure I can do anything about it, apart from bunging some bolus in as soon as I wake up, to neutralise the Dawn Effect.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> I’M SO PLEASED for you @Carolg.
> 
> 
> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Off to Spain tomorrow to tie up some more loose ends - it’ll be a busy week over there, but I’m sure we’ll find time for some fun, so not complaining.


Have a safe trip  Have you sold the house in Spain then? Getting everything sorted before March 29th?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I'm back from my holiday. An 8.9 for me today.
@Bloden how was your pottery painting?
Only 6 and half weeks until I jet off again!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, think Monday’s stress held on until today. 7.2! Like you @Northerner the 5s are a dim and distant memory  at the moment. The good news is we have had the parking charge cancelled, someone had a bit of common sense in the South Lakeside Council parking division, just need the shambles that run our local hospital car park to up their game. Been battling them since last June about a ticket I received unfairly. They have reduced the charge now but I’m still not paying, I’ve  won anyways when they start doing that. Have a good day everyone, I’m going for a hair cut so of course the weather is atrocious, wet and windy, nevermind I’ve dusted off my flip flops for the weekend!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> I’M SO PLEASED for you @Carolg.
> 
> 
> Morning all. 7.0 here.
> 
> Off to Spain tomorrow to tie up some more loose ends - it’ll be a busy week over there, but I’m sure we’ll find time for some fun, so not complaining.


Oh lucky you, mind you the weather here may be competing with Spain this weekend! Have fun.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning, early wake up for me. 7.2 so going down!!!


Snap! What a difference a few weeks makes.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back from my holiday. An 8.9 for me today.
> @Bloden how was your pottery painting?
> Only 6 and half weeks until I bet off again!


You’re like Judith Chalmers! We’re off to the Algarve in just over 4 weeks, can’t wait.


----------



## Madeline

Really happy for you @Carolg thyroxine is a marvellous thing.

6.7 for me after a horrible night. Bedtime test was only 4.2 so had some toast before I went to bed, and spent the night doing the drink/pee thing. Still got a whacking headache from yesterday, and woke up to a message to say my Dad (not spoken to him for decades) has died, I hadn’t even been aware that he was diabetic but apparently so. I’d rather not have known, I do wish people would respect your wishes.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, I'm back from my holiday. An 8.9 for me today.
> @Bloden how was your pottery painting?



Terrible!  Frankly, I felt like a right t**t, sitting there, aged 52, in a full cafe, painting a china chicken...and I haven’t finished yet, groan. If hubby’d painted something too it wouldn’t have been so bad.  Moral: pottery painting is a group activity.

Hope you had a good holiday!


----------



## Lanny

09:32 BS 8.6. Definitely headed in the right direction! Yet another stormy night but, was well patched. Oddly enough the heat patch this time wasn’t hot at all: just pleasantly warm! Maybe it was neuropathy that made it feel burning hot last time: on one side there’s a lack of feeling while on the other; extra sensitivity to heat & cold! Slept better so, up earlier!

Bright sunshine coming through my window & I woke to the lovely smell of beef casserole slow cooked overnight.

So, that’s all folks: breakfast is calling me! Have a bright, bright, sunshiny day! As the song lyrics go!


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear about your dad, @Madeline.


----------



## Madeline

Bloden said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad, @Madeline.


Thank you lovely, I know it sounds callous but I’m just annoyed that I’ve been told when I’ve specifically said I don’t want to know.


----------



## Ditto

Very sorry about your Dad Madeline but how come you don't want to know? I'd rather know if something is hereditary. 

Afternoon all. My head is lifting. I thought I was doing so well, weight and tum measurement both down over three consecutive days so the low carb is working. Ran out of strips and they've just come in the post so I took it and I'm really shocked, bg a 10.0 

Dunno why that nurse was telling me they might take me off the register as she didn't think I was diabetic. Is she having a laugh?  

I'm presuming it was the onions, I did have a very piggy but what I considered an Atkins breakfast. I'm kidding myself. 2 Sausages baked, 3 smaller red onions fried, 2 tomatoes fried, 2 eggs scrambled with a knob of utterly butterly in the microwave. I wasn't too full after, just felt good. No more piggy breakfasts.  Thank goodness my head is easing off a bit, I thought I was gonna have a stroke. I'm such a hypochondriac.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I had an “oops” night. Woke up on 9.2, all my own fault after a LO in the night, improving Maynard Basset’s profit margins. The “oops” bit was bolussing for something I didn’t eat - an ice cream after dinner, then forgot a snack before bed. Oh well, beginners error. Second childhood here we come

Bella the cat has to go to the Vets this afternoon. Son in law is popping down from Bowness to do that, then disappearing off again. So we’ll no doubt have to spend our time hiding medication in cat food. When we did that with our first dog, we’d find a gravy coated tablet fastidiously left in the dog bowl.

Anyway, must dash. It’s beard trim day, so that comes before shaving. Residents meeting this afternoon, so must look smart and ready for action

Have a good day everyone, if you can’t get out, you can play MP party quitting Bingo to pass the time


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Terrible!  Frankly, I felt like a right t**t, sitting there, aged 52, in a full cafe, painting a china chicken...and I haven’t finished yet, groan. If hubby’d painted something too it wouldn’t have been so bad.  Moral: pottery painting is a group activity.
> 
> Hope you had a good holiday!


It's much better done with friends. Even though you spend most of the time not talking to eachother! But it's also an excuse to go for lunch before or after!


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> Thank you lovely, I know it sounds callous but I’m just annoyed that I’ve been told when I’ve specifically said I don’t want to know.


A few years back, when Mrs B was still recovering from the brain haemorrhage, and not exactly loquacious, we got a phone call in the night to day her mother had died. I told Mrs B.

“Good” was her reply. 

It’s not callous at all, it’s families. You can’t choose them.


----------



## Madeline

@Ditto, ah it wasn’t the diabetes bit, it was the dying bit. As Mike said, you can’t choose them, and he was a nightmare. My in laws are my family and I love them fiercely.


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> @Ditto, ah it wasn’t the diabetes bit, it was the dying bit. As Mike said, you can’t choose them, and he was a nightmare. My in laws are my family and I love them fiercely.


I never spoke to my dad for years and when I got a phone call to tell me he had a died I was travelling to Grimsby, of all places, to watch my daughter in a dance competition. I just replied ok and carried on. I went to his funeral just to make sure he was really dead!  I would have danced on his grave but he was cremated! As @mikeyB said you can’t choose your family. It’s hard for people with a loving, close family to understand.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Bella the cat has to go to the Vets this afternoon. Son in law is popping down from Bowness to do that, then disappearing off again. So we’ll no doubt have to spend our time hiding medication in cat food. When we did that with our first dog, we’d find a gravy coated tablet fastidiously left in the dog bowl.


That made me laugh, our dog Ben use to do that with peas, if he’d had leftovers from the Sunday dinner all that would be left would be bright green peas with all the gravy licked off.


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.8 for me today (more pesky onion rings!) Good news is the packet is now empty


----------



## Roberte

A bit late to write up but this morning was 6.6. I received my first letter for an appointment with the eye specialist in March . Very nervous about that .


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t worry, Robert, complications aren’t compulsory or inevitable.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> When we did that with our first dog, we’d find a gravy coated tablet fastidiously left in the dog bowl.


Haha! Our dog would do that!  Hope Bella is less talented


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 on the nose for me today.


----------



## Roberte

Good morning northerner was a 6.5 for me this morning. Had a binge treat lunch yesterday and peaked at 11.1 but now is back down to normal


----------



## Ljc

Mike whatever you do please don’t let Bella read this 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC372253/


----------



## eggyg

Well I don’t know what I have done, apart from being up a bit earlier today, but the 5s are back in town! 5.3! Just missed the HS but what the heck, I’m happy. Babysitting today but with two extra as it’s the half term. Weather supposed to perk up this afternoon so will take them to the park to expend some of that never ending energy they have! Have a good day one and all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly north of normal 7.2 for me.

New sensors arrived yesterday . Temptation resisted so far. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Ljc said:


> Mike whatever you do please don’t let Bella read this
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC372253/


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 5.6.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks
 Went to bed on 7.7 woke up to 7.8 
Hope 6ou all have a good day


----------



## Lanny

07:28 BS 6.2. Whey hey! That’s more like it! Last night WASN’T stormy, for a change, & I slept like a baby! But, hark! Looking out the window I can see there’s quite a wind blowing & I can hear it building up to a storm NOW, since I’ve been awake! Sighing emoji!

Still, it’s Thursday & there’ll be another episode of Death In Paradise on BBC1 tonight to cheer me up: murder, mystery & Carribean sunshine; what a combo!

Off to brekkie now! So, that’s it folks! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.8 for me


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a supersize 13.8 for me  7.0 before bed, started a new sensor last evening which seemed to think I was in range all night but my meter says 'No'. Who knows?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a supersize 13.8 for me  7.0 before bed, started a new sensor last evening which seemed to think I was in range all night but my meter says 'No'. Who knows?


Very unusual for you @Flower, a shame the sensor doesn't shed more light on it


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Very unusual for you @Flower, a shame the sensor doesn't shed more light on it



I've got my insulin pump clinic  appointment next week so I think the D Fairy is providing me with some spikes so I can be asked my favourite question  "so what happened there"? 
I've changed my cannula site and bg is dropping now. I could have had 2 chocolate digestives for that correction ggrr


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 6.7 for me. Very happy with that, body seems to be coping without the evening Metformin. The temptation to have a biscuit or two to test is strong,


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I regained consciousness on 6.8 this morning, a sensor changing day as my reader (and my watch) keep reminding me. Interestingly, this sensor hasn’t made my skin itchy underneath it. Who knows, I might have gotten a new sticky stuff one. The ways of Abbott are ever a mystery to us mortals.

Watched an amazing cricket game yesterday. West Indies, including Chris Gayle, belted 23 sixes, and got 360 in 50 overs. Contemptuous. Anyway, everyone, including the morning press which didn’t have time to see the second half, gave England no chance. I watched England pass  that score with nearly two overs to spare, with Roy and Root both hitting centuries. Stirring stuff. More stirring than watching the news, for sure

Have a good day everyone. You’ll have a nice break tomorrow, I’m out all day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today after an 8.3 before bed


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. Well so much for being back in the 5s, a very respectable 6.4 today. Ah well there’s always tomorrow. Hope the sun will shine for everyone today, it’s supposed to be glorious oop north this weekend. Fingers crossed they don’t change their mind.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Roberte

Morning all a 7.3 for me today . Going to watch the hammers tonight so will try to stay away from the double cheese burgers


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Was 4.2 when I happened to wake at 5am. Pesky Dawn effect!


----------



## Docb

9.2 after a bedtime 6.3.  Of for an ultrsound scan this afternoon.  Dunno whether I want them to find something and give some sort of way forward or find nothing.


----------



## Madeline

Hat trick 6.7 for me. Bit of a mixed day yesterday, didn’t get funding for Xolair as blood levels of eosinophils just not quite high enough, despite lung wash being absolutely chock full of them. But lung function has improved, so I’m going to focus on that.

All very delayed and ended up missing 2 shakes so was ridiculously hungry. Completely broke diet, and had an Eccles cake, a bag of Maltesers, and a McDonald’s - Chicken Legend meal and a choc shake if anyone wants to know. Couldn’t eat it all, Mr Madeline finished. Anyway, no idea how it happened, but 2 hours after that disgusting pig out my bloods were <drum roll>

6.6

Nope, I’ll never know how either.


----------



## Madeline

Docb said:


> 9.2 after a bedtime 6.3.  Of for an ultrsound scan this afternoon.  Dunno whether I want them to find something and give some sort of way forward or find nothing.


Good luck lovely


----------



## merrymunky

7.1 for me this morning. It’s the lowest morning reading I’ve had yet. Only been testing since Monday though!


----------



## Docb

Thank you Madeline.  A while ago a GP wished me luck when I went for some test or other.  I responded with a smile that I would prefer a skilled doctor rather than a lucky one he replied, with an even bigger grin, you are usually far better off with a lucky one!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.7 for me. Looks nice out


----------



## Lanny

10:34 BS 8.8.  Wrong direction! Back to YET ANOTHER stormy night! I’m getting so tired of this & want some calmer weather! Sighing emoji!

Another great episode of Death In Paradise last night! There’s only one more episode to go next week & series 8 will be over for this year! I’ll miss the Caribbean sunshine when it’s over & will miss it until it comes back next year!

Just off to have brekkie! So, that’s all folks! Hey, just realised! My morning addresses, these days, make me sound like Elmer Fudd of Looney Tunes: I’m a pig after all!

Have a great day all!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.1 where did that come from? Had a 3month review yesterday HbA1c 39, Cholesterol is down from 6.5 to 5 without Statins. However I was told I`m very Anaemic and have to see the Doc.



Docb said:


> Of for an ultrsound scan this afternoon.



Good luck mate.



Madeline said:


> Completely broke diet, and had an Eccles cake, a bag of Maltesers, and a McDonald’s - Chicken Legend meal and a choc shake if anyone wants to know. Couldn’t eat it all, Mr Madeline finished. Anyway, no idea how it happened, but 2 hours after that disgusting pig out my bloods were <drum roll>
> 
> 6.6



One up on the big D @Madeline well done.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Madeline

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.1 where did that come from? Had a 3month review yesterday HbA1c 39, Cholesterol is down from 6.5 to 5 without Statins. However I was told I`m very Anaemic and have to see the Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mate.
> 
> 
> 
> One up on the big D @Madeline well done.
> 
> Have a good day folks.


Thanks 

Stupendous HbA1C lovely! Boo for anaemia


----------



## Stitch147

Hi everyone, a 9.4 for me today. Only just posting now as I've been in work since 5.30!


----------



## KARNAK

Thankyou my lovely.


Madeline said:


> Stupendous HbA1C lovely! Boo for anaemia


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.0 at 8.51am after a can of  Spam at 2.00am. I needed to eat summat as I wanted to take two Paracetamol so I would sleep. I did have a bit of a headache so that was my excuse. Couldn't face being awake all night. As it was it was 20 past 4 before I got off.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.1 where did that come from? Had a 3month review yesterday HbA1c 39, Cholesterol is down from 6.5 to 5 without Statins. However I was told I`m very Anaemic and have to see the Doc.


That's a great HbA1c Ted


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - can we make that a new House Special please?


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me

Car in for MOT this morning. Shouldn't be a problem but fingers crossed all the same.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

9.4 for me.  Been slowly creeping up over the last few days. I wonder why.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I’ve not read any posts here yet, will catch up later, I hope all is well with everyone. 
I’ve managed to escape the higher waking numbers this morning finger bodge said 5.9 .

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Madeline

7 for me, after charging downstairs to answer the door - new recycling bin, yay! Some <insert adjective of choice> not very nice person stole ours.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.4 for me this morning. Went for a wee walk yesterday. 1.6 miles. Out for walk with fellow moonwalker this morning....arg she has long legs so We will be doing a deal as to matching paces.


----------



## merrymunky

7.0 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

09:11 BS 6.1. Swings & roundabouts but, headed in the right direction again! Stormy weather, AGAIN & it’s very wet out there! I’m seriously tempted to complain about the wet weather & that’s not like me at all! I’m usually always saying to people “it’s The Emerald Isle because it’s green & beautiful; because it rains”! But, I’m restraining myself & keeping it zipped! Zipped emoji!

I’m barely able to keep on top of the shoulder pain & know I have to otherwise my nerves get agitated & that’s REALLY horrible. I’ll have to go the GP on Monday & ask to be pit on the list for an injection into the shoulder as despite painful physio exercises my movement is getting very restricted!

Sigh! I’m trying to prop my chin up to wish you all a good day today! But, it’s hard when I’m feeling down!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this, going to be, lovely sunny Saturday. The BBC have promised me sunshine so I will be withholding my licence fee if they are incorrect. A very reasonable 6.4 today after a not very healthy eating day yesterday, I had a Twirl, and I don’t mean an Anthea Redfern type of twirl! And 2 slices of pizza stolen off Mr Eggy and two KitKats! Oh dear! Back to the straight and narrow today, I am going to actually hang my washing outside today, looking forward to that #needtogetalife. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 09:11 BS 6.1. Swings & roundabouts but, headed in the right direction again! Stormy weather, AGAIN & it’s very wet out there! I’m seriously tempted to complain about the wet weather & that’s not like me at all! I’m usually always saying to people “it’s The Emerald Isle because it’s green & beautiful; because it rains”! But, I’m restraining myself & keeping it zipped! Zipped emoji!
> 
> I’m barely able to keep on top of the shoulder pain & know I have to otherwise my nerves get agitated & that’s REALLY horrible. I’ll have to go the GP on Monday & ask to be pit on the list for an injection into the shoulder as despite painful physio exercises my movement is getting very restricted!
> 
> Sigh! I’m trying to prop my chin up to wish you all a good day today! But, it’s hard when I’m feeling down!


I suffer from “ bad” shoulders and have tried EVERYTHING! Heat, cold, heat and then cold, acupuncture, TENS machine, deep tissue massage, Chinese wood oil, I smelt like a Christmas tree! Osteopath and Tramodol. But the only thing that helped was the cortisone injection my consultant gave me, it was incredibly painful and I nearly passed out but after two days the relief was just amazing. I hope you find the same relief because I know how incredibly painful and debilitating it can be. Good luck.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I suffer from “ bad” shoulders and have tried EVERYTHING! Heat, cold, heat and then cold, acupuncture, TENS machine, deep tissue massage, Chinese wood oil, I smelt like a Christmas tree! Osteopath and Tramodol. But the only thing that helped was the cortisone injection my consultant gave me, it was incredibly painful and I nearly passed out but after two days the relief was just amazing. I hope you find the same relief because I know how incredibly painful and debilitating it can be. Good luck.


Thanks @eggyg 

The waiting list is long for it though as it’s done at the hospital under a scan to get the injection in the right place! When I injured the other, right, shoulder s few years ago it took 2 years of physio & 2 injections before I was able to put my hair up! I know I’m headed in that direction again as it’s been very painful to put my hair up in the morning when I get up!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a better 6.6 on a fine morning. Surgery phoned yesterday afternoon Doc wants more blood on Tuesday, appointment on Wednesday.

Sorry you're still in agony @Lanny , I had injections in both hands under scan (OUCH) but worth it.

Enjoy the sunshine if you have it but have a good day irrespective.


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> That's a great HbA1c Ted



Thanks Alan although the DSN thinks its lower than She would like.


----------



## Roberte

Good morning all 5.7 for me . So pleased to be back in the 5s .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I can't believe it's only 6 weeks until I go to America for almost 2 months!!!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. (my watch says one minute past noon, anyway!) Completly sidetracked this morning and forgot to post. 6.4, anyway, belatedly.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon everyone

Had an iron straight line in perfect range all night, with a neat little kick at the end up to 8.2 to get my arse out of bed, so no great worries.

Did take me five minutes to manoeuvre out of bed, mind. Things I forgot I had were aching this morning, so I’ve been having an internal debate about a PJ day. Shave and shower after lunch wins. At least I can sit down for them. 

It’s a beautiful warm sunny day here. Might have lunch on the balcony. It’s February. If anyone thinks this is a good thing they’re living in cloud cuckoo land, like all the World’s politicians.

Have a good day everyone, I insist


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 8.4 for me this morning. Went for a wee walk yesterday. 1.6 miles. Out for walk with fellow moonwalker this morning....arg she has long legs so We will be doing a deal as to matching paces.




4.4 miles split with a visit to friends house. Wow, and a few jb’s  Two miles


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I suffer from “ bad” shoulders and have tried EVERYTHING! Heat, cold, heat and then cold, acupuncture, TENS machine, deep tissue massage, Chinese wood oil, I smelt like a Christmas tree! Osteopath and Tramodol. But the only thing that helped was the cortisone injection my consultant gave me, it was incredibly painful and I nearly passed out but after two days the relief was just amazing. I hope you find the same relief because I know how incredibly painful and debilitating it can be. Good luck.


I had cortisol injection years ago in shoulder. It was a bit sore, but later it felt like I had had a wrist block, which was painful wearing off. Never had a lot of bother since, thank goodness


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Alan although the DSN thinks its lower than She would like.


It may not be as accurate as she thinks, as the results can be affected by anaemia - might be worth pointing this out to her. Usually when they say that it's because they are concerned it is low due to too many hypos, and find it hard to accept someone might actually be managing their levels well


----------



## KARNAK

Cheers mate my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK , I was just about to say the same as Northener re anaemia affecting Hb1ac levels.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. A pre comfort break too close to the knuckle 4.2 With a slanted down arrow a few minutes ago , and a 3.9  on the finger just now , oh how I love   Coke or juice at this time  in the morning. I would rather have a nice mug of coffee.
Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 5.9. Haven’t been in the 5’s in some time! It was nice to have a night that wasn’t stormy & my shoulder wasn’t too bad! It still really hurt to put my hair up though, yesterday & I forced myself to do some extra physio exercises, despite the pain, as I don’t want to lose any further movement! REALLY hurt at the time & I was grunting in pain: the Williams’ sisters playing tennis! But, the resulting lack of pain, after the initial pain of course, was VERY worth it! I’ll just have to grit my teeth & do more exercises when I’m stiffer. Incidentally pain REALLY does raise blood sugars! I tested just before exercises & BS was 8.8. Tested just after & BS was 12.7, nearly an increase of 4mmol.

Resulted in a pretty good night of sleep & a good score just in the the 5’s I haven’t had in some time!

It’s still dark outside so, can’t tell what kind of day it will be yet! But, I’m feeling sunny on the inside! Sometimes it amazes me “What a difference a day makes, 24 little hours”, as sung by The Temptations!

Have a wonderful, easy, lazy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. A pre comfort break too close to the knuckle 4.2 With a slanted down arrow a few minutes ago , and a 3.9  on the finger just now , oh how I love   Coke or juice at this time  in the morning. I would rather have a nice mug of coffee.
> Hope you all h@ve a good day



Oh, that’s not a nice way to wake up! You could try putting in sugar in your coffee. A few times when I was out of coke, before getting a stash of jelly babies I now have, I put 2 teaspoons of sugar in a cup of tea. I find that 1 teaspoon is not enough for hypos!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Slept well last night, must have needed it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.6 for me this morning.
It's a bit foggy out there I can barely see the bird feeder at the end of the garden and it's not a big garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

7.3 this morning for me.


----------



## Docb

7.3 after 6.3 bedtime and an Indian takeaway.   I think I might have cracked the low carb curry!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. It’s weird here, it’s sunny out the back, but looking across the valley at the front, it’s really misty.


----------



## Madeline

6.9 for me, it was bizarrely warm here yesterday and shaping up to be the same today. Have a good one all.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.1 for me. Foggy this morning after a lovely day yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 6.4 today. Also foggy here first thing, clearing up now and looks set to be a glorious Spring day. Won’t be doing much as we have both started with a cold, those pesky grandchildren! They’re banned! Have a great day and hope the sun is shinning where you are.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 on another glorious day. 



mikeyB said:


> It’s a beautiful warm sunny day here. Might have lunch on the balcony.



Same here Mike but understand your concern.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Bit misty this morning, but bright sunshine now. Woke on 4.8 today. That’s a Libre reading, so I'm claiming a virtual HS.

Late reporting because of (a) a lie in and (b) watching Match of the Day on the iPad. Two important reasons for sure. I’m turning being a slob into an art form. Im also trying to avoid interacting with son in law, who is a Burnley supporter, so I’ve turned the phone to silent, hate being gloated at. As well as ending sentences with a preposition

Right, I’m off for a shave and shower, then it’s lunch on the balcony again. Fancy a lump of Brie with well buttered  Ryvita today. Slow carbs for a slow me

Anyway, have a good day everyone. Go get a Vit D fix


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon been waiting for my piece of string internet to reconnect all morning- an 8.8 to kick off this sunny Sunday now the mist has disappeared. 

I'm in the optimistically named  'Fastershire' area waiting for a better internet connection .... due to be improved by the end of 2019 - we'll see! I'll miss that little buffering sign one day 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. I'm never going to see 5s again. Getting nicely down though when I fell off the wagon. 8.8 this morning, 9.08 yesterday.


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> Afternoon all. I'm never going to see 5s again. Getting nicely down though when I fell off the wagon. 8.8 this morning, 9.08 yesterday.


Getting there Ditto lovely x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:06 BS 6.6.  Yay! Another storm free night! Putting up my hair still hurt a lot yesterday! More painful grunts as I did even more physio exercises for relief afterwards! And a relativity pain free, just a bit of an ache, night of sleep!

Woke to the delicious smells of rosemary & lamb from the lamb casserole I slow cooked overnight! It’s the start of a new week & I’m feeling a bit more hopeful. I wish you all a good day & I’m off for some brekkie!


----------



## Madeline

5.8 for me, horrible night, going back to sleep. Have a lovely day peoples.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a new week 5.1 for me 

Off early doors to the foot clinic- please let nothing have deteriorated any further. 

Have a good stable bg Monday everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. I seem to be in the 4s or the 6s these days, nothing in between.
Good luck, @Flower!


----------



## merrymunky

7.4 this morning. I did not sleep well last night.


----------



## Carolg

because I forgot tea time meds so took them later with milk and biscuits. 9.1 for me but at least there is a reason. Have a good day all, 

I maybe am going into work for a meeting,(no I am not now going in as documentation not sent to me- so rescheduled for Friday)  and waiting for OH review,

then walking group this afternoon. Never been before so sort of looking forward to it. Been out for a walk every day since Thursday and have to say, it hasn’t been an arm twisted up the back job.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 6.6. Strange day yesterday, BG up and down like a bouncing rubber ball seems I might have to change bolus timings. Again.

It’s another nice sunny day here in  Lancashirestan. Might be yet another lunch on the balcony. Did that yesterday while watching the football. First up, Man U v Liverpool. 0-0. Then the Carabao Cup Final, Man City v Chelsea. 0-0 at full time. 0-0 after extra time. City won 4-3 on penalties. Nearly six hours of soccer and not a single goal in open play. It was riveting

Anyway, no footy today because it’s horrible Monday. There is a one day cricket international in the Carribean, so that’s fine.

Only three more days of February, then we can properly pretend it’s Spring, and it will be only seven weeks to my next neurolology appointment, where I’ll get the results of the EMG studies last November. Things move glacially in the neurology world, just like me

Have a good day, everyone,


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a new week 5.1 for me
> 
> Off early doors to the foot clinic- please let nothing have deteriorated any further.
> 
> Have a good stable bg Monday everyone



Keeping everything crossed for you @Flower 



Carolg said:


> because I forgot tea time meds so took them later with milk and biscuits. 9.1 for me but at least there is a reason. Have a good day all,
> 
> I maybe am going into work for a meeting,(no I am not now going in as documentation not sent to me- so rescheduled for Friday)  and waiting for OH review,
> 
> then walking group this afternoon. Never been before so sort of looking forward to it. Been out for a walk every day since Thursday and have to say, it hasn’t been an arm twisted up the back job.



Hope you enjoy the walking group and meet some nice people @Carolg  



merrymunky said:


> 7.4 this morning. I did not sleep well last night.


I'm sorry to hear you haven't slept well, insomnia sucks  Hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## Docb

Is that the neurology dept at RPH Mike?  It was there that I came to the view that neurologists are strange.  I think they are in collective denial that the few tests they have (been EMG'd myself) are so crude that they only give a positive result when things are really buggered.  Makes them very strange. 

Good luck with the appointment, just remember to take War and Peace with you to while away the wait as your appointment time drifts into the distant past and you can still see half a dozen people in front of you in the queue.

Oh, 8.2 on waking but up to 13.2  90 mins after a meagre breakfast of  20g museli and a bergan toast, 25g carb at most.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 very overcast today but sun trying to break through. Out early tomorrow for vampire nurse I think they are having a competition to see who can leave the biggest bruise. 

Good luck @Flower hope all is well.

Enjoy your group walk @Carolg.

Hope you sleep better tonight @merrymunky.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry late on parade. I feel terrible, can’t believe after boasting that I hadn’t had a cold for donkies years I’m now on my second of the year. Hoist by my own petard! Anyways, a 6.7 this morning after a terrible night, Mr Eggy coughing all night, although he feels a lot better today, I couldn’t shift my headache and my nose was dripping like a tap. Still in my PJs, actually don’t know what to do with myself, I feel achy and restless, hot then cold. Ah well at least I don’t have to run the gauntlet of HR departments trying to explain why I can’t go to work as I ONLY have a cold! Silver linings. May your Monday be marvellous.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Sorry late on parade. I feel terrible, can’t believe after boasting that I hadn’t had a cold for donkies years I’m now on my second of the year. Hoist by my own petard! Anyways, a 6.7 this morning after a terrible night, Mr Eggy coughing all night, although he feels a lot better today, I couldn’t shift my headache and my nose was dripping like a tap. Still in my PJs, actually don’t know what to do with myself, I feel achy and restless, hot then cold. Ah well at least I don’t have to run the gauntlet of HR departments trying to explain why I can’t go to work as I ONLY have a cold! Silver linings. May your Monday be marvellous.


Hope you are feeling better soon @eggyg


----------



## lynnie123

Hello Peeps...6.8 on waking, dropped my son of and was 8.2 before brekkie, very strange, and then after brekkie, 7.1 would anyone have any idea of these readings, x


----------



## mikeyB

Docb said:


> Is that the neurology dept at RPH Mike?  It was there that I came to the view that neurologists are strange.  I think they are in collective denial that the few tests they have (been EMG'd myself) are so crude that they only give a positive result when things are really buggered.  Makes them very strange.
> 
> Good luck with the appointment, just remember to take War and Peace with you to while away the wait as your appointment time drifts into the distant past and you can still see half a dozen people in front of you in the queue.
> 
> Oh, 8.2 on waking but up to 13.2  90 mins after a meagre breakfast of  20g museli and a bergan toast, 25g carb at most.


The neurologist is based at RPH, but I see him at an outreach clinic at Accrington Victoria Hospital. I should get an answer, because I _am_ really buggered 

The wait last time was just a few minutes - wouldn’t have gotten through a chapter of the incredibly tedious War and Peace. And the hospital doesn’t involve the half mile walk outside for a vape that you get at Preston. There weren’t a dozen people on the whole list.

Neurologists are strange. They ask you to perform, but never ever laugh like I do. And I’ve yet to meet one who possesses normal social interaction skills. I think, like radiology consultants, they are all on the autistic spectrum.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you @Flower
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the walking group and meet some nice people @Carolg
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you haven't slept well, insomnia sucks  Hope you get a better night tonight





3.4 miles, up and down, through woods and sea view. Cardiac hill wasn’t as bad as it was said to be. Nice people, all friendly and mostly a bit older.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Sorry late on parade. I feel terrible, can’t believe after boasting that I hadn’t had a cold for donkies years I’m now on my second of the year. Hoist by my own petard! Anyways, a 6.7 this morning after a terrible night, Mr Eggy coughing all night, although he feels a lot better today, I couldn’t shift my headache and my nose was dripping like a tap. Still in my PJs, actually don’t know what to do with myself, I feel achy and restless, hot then cold. Ah well at least I don’t have to run the gauntlet of HR departments trying to explain why I can’t go to work as I ONLY have a cold! Silver linings. May your Monday be marvellous.


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.3 for me this morning after waking up to a 3.2 at 2am  wasn't the lowest i've ever been but I didn't half feel rough! On the bright side at least I know hypos still wake me up


----------



## Northerner

lynnie123 said:


> Hello Peeps...6.8 on waking, dropped my son of and was 8.2 before brekkie, very strange, and then after brekkie, 7.1 would anyone have any idea of these readings, x


Hi Lynnie, when we wake and start moving about our liver will give us a little (often unwelcome!) boost of glucose from its stores, which will raise your levels to a lesser or greater degree (this is called 'Dawn Phenomenon', and can be quite a problem for some people). Eating breakfast usually stops this 'boost' as your body becomes aware that you are no longer 'starving'


----------



## Ditto

help help help I daren't measure! 

Daughter got her letter from the hospital (cardio) not great news and we both went into denial and into the nearest chippy and offy for goodies.


----------



## Madeline

Drink lots and do some exercise? Also ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Ditto

I'll drink lots...dunno about the exercise, I'm knackered after getting Mum to Specsavers!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> help help help I daren't measure!
> 
> Daughter got her letter from the hospital (cardio) not great news and we both went into denial and into the nearest chippy and offy for goodies.


I am sorry to hear your daughter got bad news, please send her my best wishes {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 6.1 for me today, possibly due to the run I went for yesterday - didn't go very far, but my longest in months


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An unexpected 6.8 this morning after unexplained high readings all day yesterday and went to bed on 10.2 after half a portion of fish and chips, neither of us had the inclination to cook. Started with the chesty cough yesterday, so was up and down all night. Find I sleep better on the sofa propped up. Hope the dreaded pleurisy isn’t on it’s way, had it twice in the last few years but weirdly don’t generally have a cough and cold first. I’m blaming global warming, no crisp, cold weather to kill the bugs. I’m sounding like my mother now! Hope your day goes well.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

7.9 today and off to see GP for a review so must print out some graphs.


----------



## Northerner

Docb said:


> 7.9 today and off to see GP for a review so must print out some graphs.


Hope all goes well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here, which is what i was before bed, and what i was at bedtime the night before, when I woke to a 4.8. No, me neither, I feel a Libre sensor coming on.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning from frosty Leven. 7.1 for me.

{hugs}@ditto
Good luck at review @Docb
Well done @Northerner
Hope you feel better soon @eggyg
Everyone else, have a good day- stay well & warm


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a new week 5.1 for me
> 
> Off early doors to the foot clinic- please let nothing have deteriorated any further.
> 
> Have a good stable bg Monday everyone


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Emma Lowery

5.1 for me this morning, so close!!  Today I just feel permanently hungry I cannot seem to feel full this morning


----------



## Ljc

Docb. Good luck with your review.


----------



## Madeline

Good morning all, 6.3 for me. Here’s to everyone having a good day


----------



## merrymunky

6.7. My lowest morning reading yet.


----------



## Docb

Ljc said:


> Docb. Good luck with your review.


Thanks Ljc.  Just back.  GP, who has the makings of a good doctor, realises that somebody like me is a bit outside her experience to date and happily says she is learning things about diabetes from our consultations..  Happily accepted that a c-peptide check amongst others was a good move to make sure that T2 diabetes is the best way of characterising what is going on.  Thanks again to all on here who have got me up to speed so quickly that I can go into the GP and have a sensible discussion about where I am at and more importantly, how to get the information to see where I might be going.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Hate to spoil the party, but woke up on 2.8 this morning. Probably due to a slight overdose of insulin covering  a post meal choccie Magnum. Confused by summer eating in February.

That’s all put right now. I’m off to do a bit of urgent shopping. Mrs B has run out of Tomato Juice. Better check the Lea&Perrins status, too, she’s addicted to that. 

Good British brand, L&Ps Worcestershire Sauce. Not. It’s owned by Kraft Heinz, who are in financial trouble currently in the US. That’s less of a worry than HP sauce, which is now made in Holland, part of the Danone empire. Have the government planned to stockpile supplies? We need to be told

And before any discussion of HP Sauce starts, that’s just personal taste. And my opinion that people who put tomato ketchup on a sausage butty should be shot is just a personal opinion too.

Have a good day, everyone. Make the most of it, weather gets back to normal at the weekend


----------



## Lanny

11:05 BS 8.6. Swings & roundabouts or is that snakes & ladders? My Waking BS has been erratic! First signs of slightly LESS pain when putting up my hair yesterday & I painfully grunted through even more physio exercises: that little sign spurring me on!

Another storm free night & it’s lovely bright sunshine today! Spring really is on the way! Slept a lot better after all that pyshio & it’s more or less time for my midday Levemir & meds. Have a Sainsbury’s delivery from 12-1pm. So, will wait for that before I have lunch!

Have a wonderful day everyone full of bright, bright sunshine; inside & out!


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> I am sorry to hear your daughter got bad news, please send her my best wishes {{{HUGS}}}


I will do Northie. She's being as stupid as me, the things we were eating yesterday!  Shameful.

8.8 this morning, not too bad, but I wonder what that came down from?


----------



## Tickledpinknot

AWOL being an inpatient due to contracting Influenza A H1.
Glad to be home again if only to eat healthier. Why do hospitals feign surprise at high BG when all they offer is high carb!
9.4 this morning.
Have a great Tuesday in the sunshine xx


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> AWOL being an inpatient due to contracting Influenza A H1.
> Glad to be home again if only to eat healthier. Why do hospitals feign surprise at high BG when all they offer is high carb!
> 9.4 this morning.
> Have a great Tuesday in the sunshine xx


Thought I hadn’t seen you for a while... Hope you’re feeling a lot better now.


----------



## Madeline

Tickledpinknot said:


> AWOL being an inpatient due to contracting Influenza A H1.
> Glad to be home again if only to eat healthier. Why do hospitals feign surprise at high BG when all they offer is high carb!
> 9.4 this morning.
> Have a great Tuesday in the sunshine xx



Oh golly, that’s a real nasty, I’m so glad you’re ok lovely.


----------



## Stitch147

Evening all, was at 8.3 this morning before going to work. I've really got to start thinking about what I need to buy and pack for my USA trip!!!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks its late in the day but surgery beckoned. Laying in bed at 03:00 this morning sweat started to pour from me, tested BSLs 2.3 JBs and Gluco tabs brought it back up, tested again at 07:30 and a very fine 5.2/HS. Got to see Doc tomorrow hopefully no more bleeding tablets.



Tickledpinknot said:


> AWOL being an inpatient due to contracting Influenza A H1.



Hope you're feeling better, take care.



Ditto said:


> Daughter got her letter from the hospital (cardio) not great news and we both went into denial and into the nearest chippy and offy for goodies.



So sorry its not good news but chippy and offy would do it for me. {{{HUGS}}} to you both.

Glad you got some support at your review @Docb.

Goodnight for the moment, to all who have achieved a goal today well done.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks its late in the day but surgery beckoned. Laying in bed at 03:00 this morning sweat started to pour from me, tested BSLs 2.3 JBs and Gluco tabs brought it back up, tested again at 07:30 and a very fine 5.2/HS. Got to see Doc tomorrow hopefully no more bleeding tablets.


Sorry to hear about the hypo Ted  Good job dealing with it to get it to an HS - takes a particular kind of skill!   Hope your appointment goes well, and you're not laden down with more tablets


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today. Felt pretty cold when I got up, so I imagine it's close to freezing outside!


----------



## Ljc

Ditto. I am sorry to hear about your daughter.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.7 for me. An oatcake too far last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

9.7


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here after a gardening hypo of 3.4 at 3 30am.(I mean the hypo was at 3.30am, not the gardening, that was yesterday afternoon). I treated it conservatively as I knew I'd be starting to rise soon anyway, but didn’t manage to achieve @KARNAK's feat of hypo to HS!


----------



## Lanny

I forgot to post this earlier 05:53 BS 8.0. Slightly better than yesterday! Already had breakfast & it was absolutely freezing in the kitchen so, dinged some lamb casserole & ate it in bed!

yesterday was a really nice day! Didn't do any physio exercises as I felt very tender under my left armpit & knew I'd overstretched myself the day before & tore my skin. So, applied Sudocrem & have to wait for it to heal: Sudocrem is really fast at that & I'll be ok after a couple of days. This actually happened a few times, at the start when my movement was still very restricted, when I injured my other, right, shoulder on my weekly trips to physio where the therapist stretched me that I couldn't do myself. But, towards the end of physio, at that time, I told my therapist I'd up come with my own method of doing those stretches myself at home: lying flat in the bathtub, sticking my backside as hard & as far down in the tub as possible while lifting my arm up trying to reach the back wall behind the tub!

But, I definely hurt less putting up my hair as I have a bit more upward movement.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a midweek 3.8 today.

Stitches out of my hand today, if you hear a squeal it'll be me! Then no hospital for the rest of the week, what shall I do? 

Well rescued @KARNAK best wishes for the appointment. Good to hear you are getting a bit more movement back @Lanny 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today. Day off today so I'm going shopping for stuff for America


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.1 for me today. Day off today so I'm going shopping for stuff for America


Enjoy!  When do you go, remind me? Very exciting! Have you been missing the old job at all?


----------



## merrymunky

8.0. Disappointed with that after a reading in the 6s yesterday.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

7.3 today but seeming to take a while to feel better again. 
Going to see Full Monty tomorrow, do you think that will help


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Don’t know where I was yesterday. 

7.4 this morning. Out today with sister, may look for trainers as my ones have rubbed my feet so had to put blister plasters on. 

Have occupational health telephone call tomorrow at 0900 so at least don’t have to rush out of pj’s. Dentist then at 4 pm. Oh the high life.

Have a good day all and stay well.


----------



## Emma Lowery

7.1 this morning after a late night mcdonald's. I had an evening meeting and didn't get home until just before 9 so the mcdonald's was necessary


----------



## eggyg

A 6.4 at 6am, went back to bed as felt rotten, Mr Eggy brought me a bit of toast at 7am, which I struggled with, BGs 7.2. Got appointment  at docs at 9.45, this is more than a cold. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> A 6.4 at 6am, went back to bed as felt rotten, Mr Eggy brought me a bit of toast at 7am, which I struggled with, BGs 7.2. Got appointment  at docs at 9.45, this is more than a cold. Have a good day everyone.


Hope the doc can sort you out with something @eggyg, get well soon!  Very frustrating when the weather is so beautiful


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> A 6.4 at 6am, went back to bed as felt rotten, Mr Eggy brought me a bit of toast at 7am, which I struggled with, BGs 7.2. Got appointment  at docs at 9.45, this is more than a cold. Have a good day everyone.


The reason this cold has affected you badly is probably because it’s a foreigner, if it started after your recent expedition south. Otherwise, because you build up immunity to local cold viruses, which stick to your home area, that immunity is running down. It only lasts around 5 years. It’s nowt to do with diabetes, even if it does play bouncy bouncy with your BGs.

Hope the doc can bring you some relief. Sounds like you’ve got a secondary bacterial infection, so antibiotics might mend thing. Fingers crossed


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Last warm day today. Nice and sunny. I woke up on 8.0, as usual after a straight line in range, so back to normal. 

Nearly got creamed yesterday going round the roundabout in the village. Due to a person of the female persuasion not looking at my indicators as I did a U turn to get to the front of the co-op. First emergency stop on the chariot. First curses of the day, but no trouser change needed. 

Lots of cyclists about. I greeted one group with a shout of “Go electric, it’s the future” which elecited cries of “Cheat, cheat”. I love Lancashire folk

Right, I’m off for a shave and shower, turn human and have a final lunch on the balcony till June.

Have a good day everyone. Every day is a good day if you are upright and breathing, it’s a great way to start the day


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> A 6.4 at 6am, went back to bed as felt rotten, Mr Eggy brought me a bit of toast at 7am, which I struggled with, BGs 7.2. Got appointment  at docs at 9.45, this is more than a cold. Have a good day everyone.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Enjoy!  When do you go, remind me? Very exciting! Have you been missing the old job at all?


8th April we fly to Vegas then our 7 week adventure begins. Dont miss the old job, just some of the people. We can't wait for our American adventure.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> The reason this cold has affected you badly is probably because it’s a foreigner, if it started after your recent expedition south. Otherwise, because you build up immunity to local cold viruses, which stick to your home area, that immunity is running down. It only lasts around 5 years. It’s nowt to do with diabetes, even if it does play bouncy bouncy with your BGs.
> 
> Hope the doc can bring you some relief. Sounds like you’ve got a secondary bacterial infection, so antibiotics might mend thing. Fingers crossed


Back from docs, chest clear thank goodness, she reckons the pain I’m getting is just from coughing so much. I’m a bit paranoid after having pleurisy twice. She said there are some pretty bad viruses going around at the moment and can last up to 14 days! So paracetamol, plenty of fluids and rest was the prescription.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on another fine day. Just got back from Docs no extra tablets but another referral to the hospital.

Get well soon @eggyg I`m glad the Doc put your mind at rest but it don`t stop you feeling crap.



Carolg said:


> Dentist then at 4 pm.



Good luck with Dentist @Carolg.

Enjoy the sunshine while you can but enjoy life as best as you can.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a 10.5 last night (errant plain chocolate Bounty ) - good job I didn't do a correction  

Hope all goes well today @Carolg


----------



## merrymunky

7.2 this morning. Better than yesterday.have woken up with a thumping headache though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

A 7.4 for me on this cooler cloudier morning. Back to normal today ( the weather that is), had a reasonable sleep, not too much coughing , I also have a splitting headache @merrymunky, think it’s because I’m sleeping propped up with three pillows which isn’t doing my neck any good, resulting in the headache! Can’t catch a break! I’m hoping for improvement in how I generally feel today, fingers crossed. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Back from docs, chest clear thank goodness, she reckons the pain I’m getting is just from coughing so much. I’m a bit paranoid after having pleurisy twice. She said there are some pretty bad viruses going around at the moment and can last up to 14 days! So paracetamol, plenty of fluids and rest was the prescription.


Good news Eggyg. Take care and rest as well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Weather is looking a bit more normal for the time of year, ie, dull!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a 10.5 last night (errant plain chocolate Bounty ) - good job I didn't do a correction
> 
> Hope all goes well today @Carolg


Thanks Northerner. Bit apprehensive about OH telephone consultation,so will read over questions my manager has asked.. dentist then will be a dawdle


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 5.8 for me today. Had a bouncing headache yesterday. Wonder if it is a bit of a virus going around, or not drinking enough


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a 10.5 last night (errant plain chocolate Bounty ) - good job I didn't do a correction
> 
> Hope all goes well today @Carolg



 Ohhh! That’s the way to do it, is it? Have an errant dark chocolate bounty with a BS of 10.5 before bed & wake with a BS of 6.3!

Got it: the diabetes fairy MUST have been frustrated!


----------



## Docb

8.2 here and it's gone dull which is normal.


----------



## Lanny

08:17 BS 8.1. Very cold last night & my whole body was aching & creaking. So, gave in & had the heater set to 19c the whole night! AND, like magic, my knees & fingers stopped creaking: rheumatic, arthritic pain can’t handle cold temperatures. Slept like a baby after I warmed up!

Ground frost this morning as I picked up my post!

Armpit is more or less healed & did a few arm stretches in bed: discovered I can do the same stretches in the bathtub by sliding further down the bed & digging in my backside into the mattress as I lift the arm towards the headboard; it’s much harder as I lying straighter & flatter!

No more gabbing! I’m off to brekkie now! Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 3.8, but as that didn’t come accompanied by a downward arrow, it was a good excuse for choccie digestives with the morning extra strength Americano.

Anyway, it’s great today, the weather is back to normal, so it’s back into pullover and gloves when I pop down into the village for a few supplies. The only pity is there’s no excuse for wearing the cool mirrored RayBans that I wear to prove that I’m a complete d***head poser.

So, what shall we worry about today? Brexit? Climate change? Trump and Kim posturing? No, none of them. Worry about India and Pakistan throwing bombs at each other in Kashmir. If that goes tits up, these are nuclear armed countries. First to blink could slaughter millions. First World War started with one man shooting a prince and his missus, before historical alliances came into play. So worry about Armageddon. 

Or don’t worry. I never worry about anything I can’t do anything about.

Erm...have a good day, folks


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke up on 3.8, but as that didn’t come accompanied by a downward arrow, it was a good excuse for choccie digestives with the morning extra strength Americano.
> 
> Anyway, it’s great today, the weather is back to normal, so it’s back into pullover and gloves when I pop down into the village for a few supplies. The only pity is there’s no excuse for wearing the cool mirrored RayBans that I wear to prove that I’m a complete d***head poser.
> 
> So, what shall we worry about today? Brexit? Climate change? Trump and Kim posturing? No, none of them. Worry about India and Pakistan throwing bombs at each other in Kashmir. If that goes tits up, these are nuclear armed countries. First to blink could slaughter millions. First World War started with one man shooting a prince and his missus, before historical alliances came into play. So worry about Armageddon.
> 
> Or don’t worry. I never worry about anything I can’t do anything about.
> 
> Erm...have a good day, folks



My! We're VERY cheery today! I got your mettle now, you old fraud; you're a softie REALLY!


----------



## mikeyB

Curses, been found out


----------



## KARNAK

Well would you Adam &Eve it, another HS that's two this week. Good morning had a bit of rain overnight, still managed to get washing done and dried

I see @mikeyB is his usual jovial self, I think @Lanny has him weighed up.

Good luck @Carolg hope all goes well.

Have a great day folks I`m off for a pub lunch.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Well would you Adam &Eve it, another HS that's two this week. Good morning had a bit of rain overnight, still managed to get washing done and dried
> 
> I see @mikeyB is his usual jovial self, I think @Lanny has him weighed up.
> 
> Good luck @Carolg hope all goes well.
> 
> Have a great day folks I`m off for a pub lunch.


Congratulations on the House Special Ted!  Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Docb

Give us newbies a clue... HS..... house special?  Hope its nothing rude.


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Thanks Northerner. Bit apprehensive about OH telephone consultation,so will read over questions my manager has asked.. dentist then will be a dawdle



Consultation went well. She has referred me to counselling servos. Clinical Assessment arranged for tomorrow. Can have up to 8 sessions. Nurse is putting in her report that she thinks I will be off a further 6-8 weeks. Taken a good while to get where I got to, so recovery will not be instant. Took in all factors including low mood, stress at work and diabetes, and pleased with changes I have made. 

Now off to 2nd of walking groups but not chancing my new trainers as old ones shiny my bunions. Blister plasters on and will not lace up trainers too tight


----------



## Lanny

Docb said:


> Give us newbies a clue... HS..... house special?  Hope its nothing rude.



Good diabetic control is considered to be BS 4-7mmol between meals, not eating. It was decided in the early days of this forum that BS 5.2 was the perfect figure to wake on as it’s in the middle range between the two; not too low, needing hypo treatment, or too high, needing correction!


----------



## mikeyB

Tell you what, you can tell it’s near the end of the financial year. The Council are frantically using up this years budget by not just filling in the potholes, they are resurfacing the road into the village, which is good news for cyclists and me, and bad news for suspension repairers.

Quick learners, the guys doing the stop and go signals. On the way down, they switched when I was halfway through, so it was a bit of a squeeze with the oncoming bus. Coming back, they waited till I chugged through at a racing 8mph

Course, all the drivers were grumpy because of the delays, but if you think about it, I got in and out of the village quicker than a car, because I didn’t have to spend time looking for a parking space. Not disabled - enabled


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, an 8.4 for me this morning. I think I managed to buy everything we needed for America yesterday, but I'm bound to forget something!!! At least there are shops there if we forget anything!


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, Stitch. I think it’s fairly civilised, and many speak English. Everything you see over there that looks the same as over here- ketchup, beans, Lea&Perrins, etc. all contain more sugar (specifically corn syrup) than over here, so careful what you bung on your hot dogs.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Yup, Stitch. I think it’s fairly civilised, and many speak English. Everything you see over there that looks the same as over here- ketchup, beans, Lea&Perrins, etc. all contain more sugar (specifically corn syrup) than over here, so careful what you bung on your hot dogs.


A bastardised form of English (I am allowed to say this as a) my Dad was a Yank and b) I grew up there. As @mikeyB says, watch the ingredients, they put corn syrup in everything. And serve you at least double what you need. Everyone expands there.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Bit late but 7.5 for me this morning. Still no blood test results still feeling anxious. Hoping for a result tomorrow so that I don’t stew over it all weekend


----------



## Madeline

I’ve forgotten what I was, 5 something


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Diabetes is fun   Woke up earlier to 8.3, no idea why, all I’ve done is a wee, put the washing up away and sit  reading for a while am now 6.8, it usually works the other way round for me 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## merrymunky

7.4 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 9.4. Not waking as I haven’t slept yet! Yawning emoji! Will eat something & then I’m off to bed, finally!

Spent all day yesterday & all last night backing up my mac on a new hard drive, erasing mac, reverting to an earlier OS to get data from old hard drive I had to replace, put that otherwise lost data, on the new hard drive & I have yet to put back the latest OS & backup onto my mac again.

All because when I tried syncing my iPhone & iPad it said my MacBook Pro’s OS wasn’t supported anymore & I had to upgrade, for free thank goodness, to a new OS if I wanted to add anything to the phone or pad again! Of course I backed up first in case anything went wrong & boy did it! I’ve kept the same OS since I bought it in 2014 & there have been 4 new OS’s since then & a change from 32 bit software to 64 bit software. So, I couldn’t access my old hard drive as it’s 32 bit!

It wasn’t particularly hard; just time consuming! Upgraded from an earlier OS to a newer one was very quick & no files are lost as you don’t need to erase. But, backtracking to an earlier OS means erasing everything first!

I’m exhausted & hungry so, will eat & sleep before ai tackle the other half of the job to get my mac up & running again!

I wish everyone a hassle free day & will say goodnight!

Siri would say “Goodnight, Lanny? It’s, whatever the time is, in the morning!”


----------



## Madeline

12.1 

Barely slept, frozen should is murder, even co-codamol isn’t touching it, I’m thinking fondly of my old Actiq lollies and wishing I’d kept up the prescription. I was going to plant seeds today, but I think I’ll just put my feet up and doze in front of Midsomer Murders.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 06:12 BS 9.4. Not waking as I haven’t slept yet! Yawning emoji! Will eat something & then I’m off to bed, finally!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday & all last night backing up my mac on a new hard drive, erasing mac, reverting to an earlier OS to get data from old hard drive I had to replace, put that otherwise lost data, on the new hard drive & I have yet to put back the latest OS & backup onto my mac again.
> 
> All because when I tried syncing my iPhone & iPad it said my MacBook Pro’s OS wasn’t supported anymore & I had to upgrade, for free thank goodness, to a new OS if I wanted to add anything to the phone or pad again! Of course I backed up first in case anything went wrong & boy did it! I’ve kept the same OS since I bought it in 2014 & there have been 4 new OS’s since then & a change from 32 bit software to 64 bit software. So, I couldn’t access my old hard drive as it’s 32 bit!
> 
> It wasn’t particularly hard; just time consuming! Upgraded from an earlier OS to a newer one was very quick & no files are lost as you don’t need to erase. But, backtracking to an earlier OS means erasing everything first!
> 
> I’m exhausted & hungry so, will eat & sleep before ai tackle the other half of the job to get my mac up & running again!
> 
> I wish everyone a hassle free day & will say goodnight!
> 
> Siri would say “Goodnight, Lanny? It’s, whatever the time is, in the morning!”


My first experience of the OS upgrade nightmare was in 1990 when I had bought my first PC. The PC was on MS/Dos 6.0, but there was an essential bugfix upgrade to 6.1. I dutifully backed up my data using the back up utility in MS/Dos 6.0, installed the OS upgrade, then tried to restore my data from my back up...it told me that the new back up utility couldn't restore from back ups made with the previous utility!   I had to resotre the old utility in order to restore my data. Absolute shambles, and I have never trusted Microsoft since  On my new PC I'm trying to get used to Windoze 10, which is irritating me no end, but I suppose I'll get used to it eventually  I've always stuck with Windows because of the software/peripherals choice and price.


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> 12.1
> 
> Barely slept, frozen should is murder, even co-codamol isn’t touching it, I’m thinking fondly of my old Actiq lollies and wishing I’d kept up the prescription. I was going to plant seeds today, but I think I’ll just put my feet up and doze in front of Midsomer Murders.


I'm very sorry to hear this Madeline  I hope the pain eases for you soon {{{gentle HUG}}}


----------



## Madeline

Th


Northerner said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this Madeline  I hope the pain eases for you soon {{{gentle HUG}}}


Thank you <sniffle> I like the fancy hug bracketsz


----------



## Lanny

Madeline said:


> 12.1
> 
> Barely slept, frozen should is murder, even co-codamol isn’t touching it, I’m thinking fondly of my old Actiq lollies and wishing I’d kept up the prescription. I was going to plant seeds today, but I think I’ll just put my feet up and doze in front of Midsomer Murders.



I went through that frozen shoulder injury twice, still going through the present one. I hope you’re getting physio & if that dosen’t work get your GP to put you on the list for a cortizone injection to get movement back. It may not be full movement back but, at least you won’t be in pain anymore. I only got 90% movement back in my right shoulder after 2 years of physio & 2 injections but, there’s no pain in that shoulder. This 2nd. injury to the other left shoulder didn’t need an injection as, despite the pain, there was more movement. But, it’s been troubling me this winter & I may yet need an injection; see how it goes?

Go easy on the Co-Codamol too as there are dangers using that long term. So much so, the NHS in NI are not prescribing except in extreme circumstances & in limited supply. Chemists across NI also monitor your supply, if you ARE put on them, so you can’t get anymore!

My sympathies are with you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all.8.2 here! I was 5.9 at bedtime, a bit lower than I like to be, so I ate a bit of left over tuna. Obviously overdid it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me

Eye scan this morning. Bit of a murky day out there. I wouldn't complain if it stays that way untill mid morning.

Happy March everyone and it's new sensor day for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

9.1 for me, but know what I did. Woke at 7 this morning and just getting up


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 8.6 today. Pinch and a punch for the first of the month- blink and it's already March! 

Have a good stable bg Friday everyone


----------



## Emma Lowery

8.8 but that was when I got to work not when I woke up. It always takes a load of insulin with my breakfast to get my normal numbers going for the day. Happy friday everyone, i have a meeting at 2.30 (fingers crossed theres no rain as it includes an inspection of the property) and hopefully a slightly early finish


----------



## eggyg

In the sevens again. 7.4, that damn lurgy! Had a bad night, coughing a lot, I’m exhausted with it all. The good news is I’ve lost 4 lbs! That’s probably made up mostly of snot and phlegm!  TMI? Have a good day all, I’m off to get prepared for Homes under the Hammer ( again).


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

No pagan incantations from me this morning. Just sacrificing a goat before midday to celebrate the start of Spring. 

Woke up on 3.8 again. This is getting to be a habit. Custard Creams with the Americano this morning. I’ve worked out why, so no worries

It’s St David’s Day today, so I expect a lot of Welsh folk will be celebrating in the rain. Haven’t seen the weather forecast, but it always rains in Wales. It’s the price you pay for having your lumpy country on the West side of Britain, like the West of Scotland. That’s no excuse for having a language that doesn’t use vowels, of course.  

Anyway, Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus to all our Welsh pals, and for those with no excuse to celebrate, have a great day. It’s Friday, live it large


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.6 at 07:00 5.8 at 09:30 after 3 JB`s and a rich tea biscuit. Don`t know what happened yesterday, didn`t go above 5.3 even after pub lunch and evening meal, no bolus taken. Checked again at 00:30 didn`t feel right 1.7 rechecked 1.8, took action though walking and seeing wasn't easy but managed to sort it, half hour later 5.7. Fun isn`t it.



khskel said:


> Eye scan this morning. Bit of a
> murky day out there. I wouldn't complain if it stays that way untill mid morning.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck @khskel, hurts me to say it, I hope the sun don`t shine for you.
> 
> Sorry you are in so much pain @Madeline, {{{HUGS}}} from me too. Mind you Midsummer Murders is a great series to fall asleep to.



Have a good day folks happy March.


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> I went through that frozen shoulder injury twice, still going through the present one. I hope you’re getting physio & if that dosen’t work get your GP to put you on the list for a cortizone injection to get movement back. It may not be full movement back but, at least you won’t be in pain anymore. I only got 90% movement back in my right shoulder after 2 years of physio & 2 injections but, there’s no pain in that shoulder. This 2nd. injury to the other left shoulder didn’t need an injection as, despite the pain, there was more movement. But, it’s been troubling me this winter & I may yet need an injection; see how it goes?
> 
> Go easy on the Co-Codamol too as there are dangers using that long term. So much so, the NHS in NI are not prescribing except in extreme circumstances & in limited supply. Chemists across NI also monitor your supply, if you ARE put on them, so you can’t get anymore!
> 
> My sympathies are with you!


Thanks @Lanny, I’ll be careful with the co-codamol. I’ve not been to GP, mobility is ok, just hurts, so am doing my exercises. Hateful shoulders.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.6 at 07:00 5.8 at 09:30 after 3 JB`s and a rich tea biscuit. Don`t know what happened yesterday, didn`t go above 5.3 even after pub lunch and evening meal, no bolus taken. Checked again at 00:30 didn`t feel right 1.7 rechecked 1.8, took action though walking and seeing wasn't easy but managed to sort it, half hour later 5.7. Fun isn`t it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day folks happy March.


My insulin requirements have plummeted recently Ted - don,t be afraid to reduce if you need to!


----------



## silentsquirrel

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> That’s no excuse for having a language that doesn’t use vowels, of course.



Dangerous territory, there!   Actually 7 vowels, the 5 used in English, plus w and y are vowels.


----------



## Ditto

My sister's mother-in-law was Welsh but she never used to talk about it.  Happy St David's Day all. It should be my wedding anniversary. I'm glad it isn't. I've been in the 8s every morning this week. I don't suppose I shall ever see 5s again. I've been 'good' today though, relatively low carb.


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> My insulin requirements have plummeted recently Ted - don,t be afraid to reduce if you need to!



Already done Alan, reduced by 5 units this morning but 9.9 at lunch time and 2.7 at dinner time. Back up to 6.1 now, Keeping my eye on figures.


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> My sister's mother-in-law was Welsh but she never used to talk about it.  Happy St David's Day all. It should be my wedding anniversary. I'm glad it isn't. I've been in the 8s every morning this week. I don't suppose I shall ever see 5s again. I've been 'good' today though, relatively low carb.


I’ve been hitting the giddy heights of high 12s today even though I’ve stuck rigidly to the shakes. DSN rang to see how I’m getting on and has put me back on Metformin. Bit gutted, but I feel so rank today that I was honestly quite glad to. Fingers crossed things improve for you @Ditto


----------



## KARNAK

Madeline said:


> I’ve been hitting the giddy heights of high 12s today even though I’ve stuck rigidly to the shakes. DSN rang to see how I’m getting on and has put me back on Metformin. Bit gutted, but I feel so rank today that I was honestly quite glad to. Fingers crossed things improve for you @Ditto



{{{HUGS}}} for both of you.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier. 18:47 BS 6.3. Awake & ate.

Then, finished the other half of the restoring mac job. Didn't take as long as I thought, less than 4 hours to get my 1TB, of which I'd used 960GB, mac back to exactly the way it was. Time Machine was VERY slow backing up, 12 hours, but, things REALLY are exactly the same after restoring. It's the first time I've used it! Tried before in the past & thought "no way, too slow"! I've discovered that the first backup is slow because the entire OS is backed up too & the other backups are incremental & faster. Good thing as I'll HAVE to use Time Machine now for backing up on my new hard drive. My old hard drive was bigger than I needed so, I used the empty space for 120GB of video files. So, all that hassle to get them back! But, it's done now! Whew! Swiping hand across the forehead, in relief, emoji!

When I can face it, I'll have to start another 12 hour initial backup after the restoration. No hurry, though! As all the files are still on the hard drive: it's just that the first backup after restoration deletes the others by default & backups the OS with the files & afterwards incremental backups again!

NOW, I'm going to be awake tonight, ah well! Sleeping pattern is off again!

I wish you all a goodnight & decent waking figures in the morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Chilly again!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning, cold here as well, really damp looking. 8.1 for me this morning. Been a hard couple of days emotionally, but moving forward
Have a nice Saturday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me. Red line on the libre all night. I think I was lying in it as it was pretty much spot on yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 6.3 today 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 8.6 for me. We are doing exciting stuff like planting out potatoes - I have 2 potato grow bags for the patio, it’s all very exciting as I’ve never tried growing anything more complicated than a tomato before.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5 7 here. I’m liking this new Libre sensor. (apart from the bit where i was lying on it and it took an excursion into 'LO' land)


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I'll join you @Northerner on a pleasant 6.4 today 

Some blighter has given me a sore throat and rapid fire sneezes, have they no respect?


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Straight 10 this morning. Dreaming of HS before chemo next week .... ho hum!
Have a great Saturday everyone xx


----------



## Docb

5.5 in the middle of the night and 6 first thing this morning.  

The low fours or not the low fours today? That is the question.  Whether tis nobler in the mind to face the slings and arrows of outrageous pricking or place arms around a sea of carbohydrate......


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you @Northerner on a pleasant 6.4 today
> 
> Some blighter has given me a sore throat and rapid fire sneezes, have they no respect?


Hope you can shake it off


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Back in the sixes, just, 6.8. Had a no cough night! After yesterday, when I actually thought I was going to vomit as I coughed so much, I’m very pleased. I almost feel “ normal” today. Whatever that is! Have a superb Saturday and watch out for Freya. She’s  heading our way this afternoon so will batten down the hatches just in case.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you @Northerner on a pleasant 6.4 today
> 
> Some blighter has given me a sore throat and rapid fire sneezes, have they no respect?


They have none whatsoever! Hope it’s short lived.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, I'll join you @Northerner on a pleasant 6.4 today
> 
> Some blighter has given me a sore throat and rapid fire sneezes, have they no respect?


Grr! I hope you are feeling better very soon


----------



## merrymunky

6.7 this morning. I woke up later than usual.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, dare I say it another HS, didn`t have any overnight basal checked at 03:00 4.1 a couple of JBs just in case.



Flower said:


> Some blighter has given me a sore throat and rapid fire sneezes, have they no respect?



Not in our lifetime @Flower.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning, dare I say it another HS, didn`t have any overnight basal checked at 03:00 4.1 a couple of JBs just in case.
> Have a great day folks.


Congratulations on the HS!  I think you must be getting all the ones I used to get - wait till I get my hands on that Fairy!


----------



## KARNAK

Just for you @Northerner 

with regards


----------



## silentsquirrel

If you zoom in on Robin's avatar photo, you will see the DF mounted on the horse - some people confuse her with Peppa Pig.
See this thread for some of her adventures!
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-with-the-diabetes-fairy-diary-updates.55322/


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Here's the real fairy @KARNAK


----------



## Lanny

05:35 BS 9.1. A bit higher than yesterday’s waking 20:52 BS 8.5. VERY stormy night! Storm had already arrived earlier in the day & started building up through the day! Shoulder was achey & my nerves were tingling a bit intermittently but, kept applying the arnica gel to control the shoulder pain. So, nerves never got to the “screaming their heads off” stage of last time! Whew! Swiping hand across forehead, in relief emoji!

My sleeping pattern is more or less back again after getting a little bit of sleep around 2/3am after my afternoon snooze until nearly 9pm. I’ve done the Time Machine backup & it only took 9 hours this time: apparently it takes less time if you don’t do anything else on the mac while it’s running; slept through it & learnt this!

I’ve gotten to grips to the new OS very fast & I love the new apps that are the same as on the iOS of the iPhone & iPad: syncs much better across the devices & I wished I’d upgraded sooner! I learnt something new from Apple support that all new OS’ when they come out are free, had to buy them before, as macs no longer come with the 2CD’s, to install & restore, with the OS on it. Which I already noticed when I bought it in 2014 but, knew how to reboot, Apple support, using internet recovery after my phone scam in Feb. 2015: ironically installed spyware when scammers said they were BT telling me to install virus protection! It was still the same OS then, just before the new OS came out! So, assumed THAT’S how to restore to the original OS if I ever needed to. What I didn’t know is that there are 3 modes of internet recovery:- installing the original OS that came with the mac; installing the latest OS & installing the latest OS that’s compatible; at some point the new OS won’t be compatible! So, I will now keep my OS on the MacBook Pro up to date, as I do on the phone & pad, as there is no reason not to!

I THOUGHT I was an old hand that knew macs well as I’ve been using them since 1987, my older brother’s classic 1984 original bought 2nd. hand, & this is my 5th. mac: 6 mac’s since 1987! But, this old dog learnt a new trick!

I’m not doing much today, it’s blowing a storm out there, & going to have a duvet day! I wish you all an easy, lazy Sunday with sunshine on the inside!


----------



## eggyg

A very early Sunday for me, been awake since 5, the dreaded cough woke me, tried to suppress it so as not to wake Mr Eggy but to no avail so got up to read my book. Forgot to take my BGs and they have now risen to 7.8 at 6.30! Ah well, sausage in the oven already, I’m starving, sausage, bacon and egg coming up. Well it is Sunday after all.  Have a good one.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> A very early Sunday for me, been awake since 5, the dreaded cough woke me, tried to suppress it so as not to wake Mr Eggy but to no avail so got up to read my book. Forgot to take my BGs and they have now risen to 7.8 at 6.30! Ah well, sausage in the oven already, I’m starving, sausage, bacon and egg coming up. Well it is Sunday after all.  Have a good one.



BS 7.8 with DP! Sigh! I’d be happy with that as my waking BS. But, pain takes its toll! My waking BS has been going up & down, snakes & ladders, with the shoulder pain! Get well soon, @eggyg


----------



## Docb

5.7 after 5's most of yesterday apart from a post breakfast spike of 9.0.   Hey eggyg, one of the best things I have found with carb watching is that decent sausages have hardly any carbs.... yummy!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all. After going to bed on a 8.9 thanks to dodgy bolus timings a rather better 5.4 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> 5.7 after 5's most of yesterday apart from a post breakfast spike of 9.0.   Hey eggyg, one of the best things I have found with carb watching is that decent sausages have hardly any carbs.... yummy!!


You’re correct and I always have the best sausage in the world. Cumberland!  All meat, yummy. Must admit I am stuffed now, after not having much appetite all week I think I have overindulged! It’ll keep me going until tea time though.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> BS 7.8 with DP! Sigh! I’d be happy with that as my waking BS. But, pain takes its toll! My waking BS has been going up & down, snakes & ladders, with the shoulder pain! Get well soon, @eggyg


I’m assuming and hoping it’s risen! Pain does take its toll, I feel for you @Lanny.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Stay safe everyone. 
It was 5.4 when I woke up earlier. 
My new avatar is an old pic I found of Smokey my African grey that was stolen many years ago , he was  12 years old when the bs stole  him, I’d had him since he was around a year old. He could be a little so and so at times , he ruled the roost and kept my two cats on their toes especially when they were having their grub , he used to waddle out , the very sight of him Approaching used to scare them off and they’d sit well away keeping a beady eye on him tails and paws well tucked in till he had had his fill.


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> You’re correct and I always have the best sausage in the world. Cumberland!  All meat, yummy. Must admit I am stuffed now, after not having much appetite all week I think I have overindulged! It’ll keep me going until tea time though.


drool , imo  nothing beats a good Cumberland sausage or two especially when accompanied by some nice crispy smoked back bacon and a gently fried or poached egg and a mug of coffee, DROOL.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 9.6 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I’m assuming and hoping it’s risen! Pain does take its toll, I feel for you @Lanny.



Yes, it’s gone from the low 6’s to 8’s & 9’s. Thanks, @eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here after treating a 3.2 on the Libre at 6am. That’s late in the night for me to hypo, so I suspect it was partly that I'd been lying on the sensor, though I did feel a bit symptomy!


----------



## Docb

Ah,cumberland sausage.  I was told that when, in the early19th century, Whitehaven was one of the busiest ports in Britain exporting wool, coal and iron ore from Cumbria, the merchants needed to find things to bring in in what would be otherwise empty ships.  They hit on spices - high value, low volume - which could be imported and distributed across the country for minimal cost and maximum profit.  So the highly spiced Cumberland sausage was developed around this trade, not for gastronomic reasons, but because you could hide some really dodgy meat in them.  These days, a lot of the sausages that are sold as Cumbrian sausages are too bland and don't deserve to carry the name.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 9.1 for me, but overtreated a hypo before bed. Not a good food day yesterday as my timing at lunch time was muddled and tea time was strange. Bought 2 Cadbury Easter eggs to put in knitted chickens. One started winking at me with the “eat me” bubble above it. How good was 
I, it’s still on table waiting it’s chicken

Have a nice day all


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  Stay safe everyone.
> It was 5.4 when I woke up earlier.
> My new avatar is an old pic I found of Smokey my African grey that was stolen many years ago , he was  12 years old when the bs stole  him, I’d had him since he was around a year old. He could be a little so and so at times , he ruled the roost and kept my two cats on their toes especially when they were having their grub , he used to waddle out , the very sight of him Approaching used to scare them off and they’d sit well away keeping a beady eye on him tails and paws well tucked in till he had had his fill.


Aw, that must have been heartbreaking  From speaking to @ukjohn about his Rosie, I know just how much character and intelligence these birds have {{{HUGS}}} I hope Karma has paid the thieves a visit and he made their lives intolerable


----------



## merrymunky

6.8 this morning. Yesterday I managed to stay in the 6s and 7s all day so hoping I can do the same today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Didn’t have time to report yesterday, but that was a morning 6.8, so back to normal.

Anyway, had a lie in yesterday, then after a shave and shower went up the nearby restaurant with daughter and grandson. They went in the car, I went up in the wheelchair. Great grub. Slight disaster, though. I was indulging in a chilli prawn pizza, which was the best pizza I’ve had outside Naples. Wafer thin. Followed by a slice of delicious custard tart with a quenelle of plum sorbet. 

Because of the slowness of everything, I currently bolus straight after eating, so pulling the pen out of my pocket, I tried to dial up a hefty whack to cover that indulgence. The disaster was there wasn’t enough left in the pen 

So most of yesterday, apart from watching cricket and football, was chasing high BGs. Still, it’s only one day, so I’m not bothered, it’s just a pain in the arse. Did get back in range, and woke up on 8.2 having been in range all night. A final gift from a fully loaded liver

Lesson learned - always check your ammunition before going over the top

Have a good day everyone - I’m doing nothing but watching footie, and eating  sensibly


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> Didn’t have time to report yesterday, but that was a morning 6.8, so back to normal.
> 
> Anyway, had a lie in yesterday, then after a shave and shower went up the nearby restaurant with daughter and grandson. They went in the car, I went up in the wheelchair. Great grub. Slight disaster, though. I was indulging in a chilli prawn pizza, which was the best pizza I’ve had outside Naples. Wafer thin. Followed by a slice of delicious custard tart with a quenelle of plum sorbet.
> 
> Because of the slowness of everything, I currently bolus straight after eating, so pulling the pen out of my pocket, I tried to dial up a hefty whack to cover that indulgence. The disaster was there wasn’t enough left in the pen
> 
> So most of yesterday, apart from watching cricket and football, was chasing high BGs. Still, it’s only one day, so I’m not bothered, it’s just a pain in the arse. Did get back in range, and woke up on 8.2 having been in range all night. A final gift from a fully loaded liver
> 
> Lesson learned - always check your ammunition before going over the top
> 
> Have a good day everyone - I’m doing nothing but watching footie, and eating  sensibly



I learnt THAT lesson last year on New Year’s Day pub lunch with a sister & BIL: ate a HUGE lunch & not enough insulin left in the pen!


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> My new avatar is an old pic I found of Smokey my African grey that was stolen many years ago , he was  12 years old when the bs stole  him, I’d had him since he was around a year old.


Bastards! Grrrr....

Dunno what I was this morning, too high no doubt. I just can't get a handle on this D lark.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:26 BS 9.8. Up a bit from yesterday! The storm actually cleared away quite early in the morning & was gone by lunchtime! Then, lovely bright sunshine. Last night was very cold again, though! NOW which is better stormy weather that's a bit warmer or, dry cloud free nights that are cold? In terms of my pain management they're about the same! HOW I long for nice warmer weather! Sighing emoji!

Loved watching James Jordan finally, & firmly I think, top Wes on Dancing On Ice last night with 2 perfect scores of 40 performances! I'm putting my money on James winning the final next week! Death In Paradise is over, for another year, & Dancing On Ice will be over next week: what'll I watch then?

The long awaited, & delayed for a year for the author to finish writing his last book in the series, final season of Game of Thrones starts in April! It'll be on Sky Atlantic, I DON'T have sat TV, but, can watch on Now TV on the internet! Aww! that TV show has done wonders for the NI tourist industry with coach loads visiting The Causeway Coast & doing GOT tours of filming locations! I feel a bit sorry for the long suffering fans of the book series, though, as the author took SO long to write each book: serveral years so, fans had to refresh their memories by re-reading the last book when the new book came out! I love watching each episode once, for the spectacle, but, even WATCHING the TV episodes more than once is a bit tedious! Winter is FINALLY here!

Goodness, I'm VERY loquacious this morning! I better wish you all a WONDERFUL day & leave you all in peace to have my breakfast: whew, has she finished gabbing yet?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7/4.8 for me

Monday already? That came around quickly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> The long awaited, & delayed for a year for the author to finish writing his last book in the series, final season of Game of Thrones starts in April! It'll be on Sky Atlantic, I DON'T have sat TV, but, can watch on Now TV on the internet! Aww! that TV show has done wonders for the NI tourist industry with coach loads visiting The Causeway Coast & doing GOT tours of filming locations! I feel a bit sorry for the long suffering fans of the book series, though, as the author took SO long to write each book: serveral years so, fans had to refresh their memories by re-reading the last book when the new book came out! I love watching each episode once, for the spectacle, but, even WATCHING the TV episodes more than once is a bit tedious! Winter is FINALLY here!


I came to GOT late, so I bought all the books to date and read them, then bought a box set of all the available series (don't have Sky). Really enjoyed it all, although I have now forgotten a lot of what happened as this final book has dragged on so long!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS here, haven’t had one of those for ages!


----------



## Lanny

Congrats, @Robin  I'm jealous!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, 5.2 HS here, haven’t had one of those for ages!


Congratulations!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7 early morning then 9 when I got woken by phone at 0800. 
Cold here and a bit grey. Have a good day all


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 9.8 - over here control! 

Congratulations on your lovely HS @Robin always good to see those 

Braving the 'High Speed' 2 carriage rattly train to go and look after my Mum for a few days. Times are definitely hard when I'm the nurse! 

Have the best week you can everyone


----------



## merrymunky

6.0 this morning. My lowest waking reading so far. I didn’t have a good night. Took a very long time to settle and kept waking up. Took a long time to get back to sleep each time. Yuk!

I love GOT. I have only watched the series though. I have the first three books but they look rather dainting!! I always find something else to read first. It took me years to finish reading LoTR. I had one book with al three instalments in one. Got to around half way through The Two Towers and was exhausted. I bought a box set with each book individually a few years later and it made it much easier to motivate myself to read them. They are wonderfully written books but the descriptive language is so full on that it takes pages to describe one minutes worth of information sometimes.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everybody

I woke on approximately 5.4. I say that, because the Libre insisted I was 3.5, and had been in a nice straight line overnight. The giveaway was a sudden drop shortly after I became unconscious. I was sleeping on my left side, pressing on the sensor. So, I turned on to my back, Tee2 fingerpick said I was 6.5. Waited 15 minutes, Libre said I was 5.4. 

That’s all very boring, of course, but I thought it worthy of comment as being an example of how you can fix a “hypo” by turning on to your back. New Libre users take note. 

Anyway, the howling wind has blown the clouds away, so it’s lovely and sunny now. Might nip down to the village to get a few supplies. Schools are back today round here, so timing is critical to avoid all the Range Rover Evoques.

By the way, I gave up on Game of Thrones because I’m at an age now when it’s risky to commit to a huge long TV series in case I miss the end. I’m certainly not reading the books, they are just big for bigness’ sake. A touch of editing wouldn’t do any harm. If you strip all the tedious battles and scenic descriptions out of War and Peace, you get a pretty good slim book.

Right, argument started, I’m off for a shower

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Sorry late today, a very normal 6.4 this morning. Had a better night coughing wise. Up showered, dressed and breakfasted quite early as expecting my new dresser to be delivered between 9-11. Mr Eggy decided to go in the shower at 8.54, 8.55 knock on the door, my new dresser! So I had to deal with them manoeuvring the thing through our 300 year old cottage, banging into light fittings and getting round tight corners. We managed and it’s splendid, been polishing it and starting to fill it up with everything I have had packed away since October when we started our kitchen renovation. That’s it all finished barring a few snagging bits and pieces. Having a break as am knackered! Have a marvellous Monday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, I was at 9.4 this morning.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.7 this morning, I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Honestly I couldn't tell you what I was this morning as I haven't been testing  or taking my insulin . I'm not even going to mention the number that just showed up but i'm taking accountability now with a correction does (large one) and shall post in the morning hopefully something further away from where I am now (I didn't know it went that high to be honest)


----------



## Emma Lowery

10.3... it’s coming down. My god do I feel rough from the comedown


----------



## Northerner

Emma Lowery said:


> 10.3... it’s coming down. My god do I feel rough from the comedown


Good to see you are coming down, I hope you feel better soon (((hugs)))


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 9.3. Down a little! Another cold night! Slept a little better!

Pancake day, Shrove Tuesday today! You know, to most people, now in the modern world, it’s just an excuse to make & eat pancakes. Another one of those days on the calendar whose original meaning has been forgotten, or not known at all or, distorted! Originally Shrove Tuesday is to get rid of all the remaining eggs in the house before the start of 40 days of Lent, that’s ended by Easter: hence Easter Eggs; NOT chocolate but, gaily painted empty eggshells. Now, honestly, how many people do without eggs during Lent?

During my college years, 1988-1992, in the city of Derry in County Londonderry in Northern Ireland, a very religiously Irish catholic community. Woe betide anyone living there calling it Londonderry as that was a name imposed by the English! A lot of people REALLY did abstain from SOMETHING even if it’s not eggs during Lent. They decided beforehand what they will abstain from, for example chocolate or biscuits, & had little money banks used as penalty boxes during Lent if you slipped up & had some said chocolate etc. Any money in the Trocaire Boxes were given to their local churches after Lent at Easter!.

That was the only time in my life I’ve seen people actually observe Lent! Most people, & I have to say I’m one too, just use those two days, Shrove Tuesday & Easter Sunday, as an excuse to pig out & don’t abstain at all during Lent! I realised that after my college years & don’t really do Pancake Day or Easter Eggs much, even before I became a diabetic.

Plus, my late mum started our own family tradition of having a boiled egg for breakfast on our Brithday. From the Hakka farming days in the New Territories of Hong Kong when eggs were rationed as there weren’t enough, from 2 chickens to go round 7 people: at the time; mum & 6 children! Mum never really got the whole chocolate Easter Egg thing as eggs meant something else entirely to her!

Just a little something to think about from a different perspective!

Have a wonderful day folks!


----------



## Carolg

Woke early. 7.1 for me after overcorrecting  a nasty 2.2 hypo after tea. Had waited too long to eat after insulin
Long walk today, so jb’s at the ready

Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. 

Ratios and timings currently undergoing review as I’ve had some very odd graphs recently. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Woke early. 7.1 for me after overcorrecting  a nasty 2.2 hypo after tea. Had waited too long to eat after insulin
> Long walk today, so jb’s at the ready
> 
> Have a good day all



Just put that down to experience, @Carolg  It’s a learning curve & quite an adjustment to make & you’ve not been on insulin for long! I’d been bolusing after meals for the 6 years on insulin & only started pre bolus for meals last year & it took me a while to get the timing right, for me, too: that’s the thing; finding what works for YOU!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 an hour ago when I first woke, turned over for another snooze, and woke to a 6.4 just now.


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> Just put that down to experience, @Carolg  It’s a learning curve & quite an adjustment to make & you’ve not been on insulin for long! I’d been bolusing after meals for the 6 years on insulin & only started pre bolus for meals last year & it took me a while to get the timing right, for me, too: that’s the thing; finding what works for YOU!


Thanks Lanny. I am usually good, but cought  out chattering. Only 2nd time it’s happened after meals, and both times a bit of disbelief.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
I hope all is well with everyone asbeen busy and not had a chance to read any posts this morning .
Woke to 3.9 a walk to the loo soon sorted that out .

Seeing new nurse today , I hope she doesn’t start on the you need more carbs etc   and a look of shock at my two 3.9s last week and 1 today. With the other nurse , V, we understood each other she knew I didn’t believe in that Eatwell plate and I knew to let her know of any probs I’d let her know and ask for help. 

I really hate seeing a new nurse as I’ve had some bad experiences with a few over the years.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A 5.4 on the Libre for me.

Sun’s shining - beach, here we come.


----------



## Docb

5.6 for me.  And the diabetes fairy has quite clearly gone to trouble somebody else!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a very wet Tuesday. A 6.9 for me at 7.30, been up since 3 but didn’t test then! Slept on and off between coughing and spluttering. It’s wearing me out, quiet day today after yesterday’s dresser and kitchen challenge. Kitchen looking fab, even if I do say so myself. Here’s some before and after pics if you’re interested. Have a good day folks. And don’t forget “ it’s not the cough that carries you off, it’s the coffin they carry you off in”. I’ll try and remember that when I’m coughing like an old Navvy on 40 Woodbine a day!


----------



## merrymunky

I’m not happy. I’ve had lows for the last few mornings. Woke to an 8.9 this morning after having one small bag of maltesers as a treat last night. Literally the first time in weeks I have had any chocolate. I was craving it so badly. 

That’s going to ruin the rest of the day for me. Scared to eat breakfast now. It’ll push it up over 10.


----------



## Docb

There you go merry....if you are trying to control BG by controlling the carbs, then there is no such thing as a treat!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> I’m not happy. I’ve had lows for the last few mornings. Woke to an 8.9 this morning after having one small bag of maltesers as a treat last night. Literally the first time in weeks I have had any chocolate. I was craving it so badly.
> 
> That’s going to ruin the rest of the day for me. Scared to eat breakfast now. It’ll push it up over 10.


Please don't worry about having your breakfast - we all get times when we can't do things by the book, we're only human! I hope things settle down soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late on parade today, but woke to a 6.8


----------



## Paul123

My blood sugar was 9 this morning. Last night before I went to bed my BS was 5.5 so I had 1 slice of white bread with a small amount of jam on it. I checked my Freestyle Libre this morning and the graph shows that my BS started to fall after 6 this morning. I'm a little disappointed as I've treated similar BS levels before bedtime in a similar way & BS levels were less than 9. I suppose it's one of those things we have to get used to having Diabetes


----------



## merrymunky

Docb said:


> There you go merry....if you are trying to control BG by controlling the carbs, then there is no such thing as a treat!!!!!!!




I can’t live my life completely chocolate free. I’ve refeained for weeks despite horrific cravings and feeling miserable every time I see some. I knew it would cause a problem today. I did it anyway, more fool me. I’d rather do it once in a while on a very small scale (normally it would have been one of those huge bags, I opted for a small one)  then fall off the wagon down the line and binge on everything.


----------



## Paul123

merrymunky said:


> I can’t live my life completely chocolate free. I’ve refeained for weeks despite horrific cravings and feeling miserable every time I see some. I knew it would cause a problem today. I did it anyway, more fool me. I’d rather do it once in a while on a very small scale (normally it would have been one of those huge bags, I opted for a small one)  then fall off the wagon down the line and binge on everything.


Hi Merry, do you like dark chocolate? It has less sugar and goes down well with a great cup of coffee ☕️


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> I’m not happy. I’ve had lows for the last few mornings. Woke to an 8.9 this morning after having one small bag of maltesers as a treat last night. Literally the first time in weeks I have had any chocolate. I was craving it so badly.
> 
> That’s going to ruin the rest of the day for me. Scared to eat breakfast now. It’ll push it up over 10.



If there’s one thing I’ve learnt after 18 years of diabetes is that cravings don’t go away & only get stronger over time! So, I have a little of what I crave when I crave it as holding out means pigging out: the longer I hold out; the bigger the binge! Mind you, it DID take me a good 5-7 years after becoming diabetic to learn & have the control to do that: easier said than done! But, realising it is a first step; then, comes the control!

If you love chocolate, who doesn’t, you could make it as regular a thing as you like by have a little after a meal so, a) the meal slows it down a bit & dosen’t hit your blood sugars all at once with a huge spike & b) it’s no longer a taboo fobidden thing that we, as contrary human beings, are even more tempted!


----------



## merrymunky

Paul123 said:


> Hi Merry, do you like dark chocolate? It has less sugar and goes down well with a great cup of coffee ☕️


No, I am not a fan. It wouldn’t be a treat for me. I wouldn’t enjoy it.


----------



## merrymunky

Lanny said:


> If there’s one thing I’ve learnt after 18 years of diabetes is that cravings don’t go away & only get stronger over time! So, I have a little of what I crave when I crave it as holding out means pigging out: the longer I hold out; the bigger the binge! Mind you, it DID take me a good 5-7 years after becoming diabetic to learn & have the control to do that: easier said than done! But, realising it is a first step; then, comes the control!
> 
> If you love chocolate, who doesn’t, you could make it as regular a thing as you like by have a little after a meal so, a) the meal slows it down a bit & dosen’t hit your blood sugars all at once with a huge spike & b) it’s no longer a taboo fobidden thing that we, as contrary human beings, are even more tempted!



Exactly. This is my thinking. I need to make it a regular part of my diabetic life. I’ve just been scared while finger prick testing because I am on such a mission to being my hba1c down as quickly as possible in order to be given the green light to try again for a baby. I could ignore the  advice of my consultant and just go ahead with trying but we all know the risks and I am pretty sure the diabetes contributed to our loss.  Therefore I am trying to do this properly. My problem is I’ve always been a sucker for crisps and chocolate. I’ve managed to keep one small bag of crisps a day in my diet but have learned to have them earlier in the day rather than after my evening meal. 

It’s just going to take some time to figure out if and when I can have a little bit of chocolate.


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Exactly. This is my thinking. I need to make it a regular part of my diabetic life. I’ve just been scared while finger prick testing because I am on such a mission to being my hba1c down as quickly as possible in order to be given the green light to try again for a baby. I could ignore the  advice of my consultant and just go ahead with trying but we all know the risks and I am pretty sure the diabetes contributed to our loss.  Therefore I am trying to do this properly. My problem is I’ve always been a sucker for crisps and chocolate. I’ve managed to keep one small bag of crisps a day in my diet but have learned to have them earlier in the day rather than after my evening meal.
> 
> It’s just going to take some time to figure out if and when I can have a little bit of chocolate.


I was/ am a chocoholic but luckily I have always liked dark chocolate but on occasion I like “ normal” chocolate. I find a 2 finger KitKat does it for me now, 105 calories and 15 grams of carbs. It just takes years of practice and as @Lanny says if you deprive your self that’s when you binge. What about a finger of Fudge, Freddo etc, take your time eating it and saviour it. The problem is not having another one! Re the crisp addiction, I have halved my carbs and nearly the calories by having Pom Bears! I bought them for my granddaughter and had a taste and I absolutely love them. Less than 10 grams of carbs and 80 Cals. I’m not disciplined enough to not have what I enjoy so have made small, gradual changes. I am no saint!


----------



## merrymunky

eggyg said:


> I was/ am a chocoholic but luckily I have always liked dark chocolate but on occasion I like “ normal” chocolate. I find a 2 finger KitKat does it for me now, 105 calories and 15 grams of carbs. It just takes years of practice and as @Lanny says if you deprive your self that’s when you binge. What about a finger of Fudge, Freddo etc, take your time eating it and saviour it. The problem is not having another one! Re the crisp addiction, I have halved my carbs and nearly the calories by having Pom Bears! I bought them for my granddaughter and had a taste and I absolutely love them. Less than 10 grams of carbs and 80 Cals. I’m not disciplined enough to not have what I enjoy so have made small, gradual changes. I am no saint!



Oh believe me I even eat maltesers slowly. I nibble all the chocolate offneach one and then let the honeycomb meltnin my mouth. I never devour chocolate, always savour. I always keep curly wurlys in the house as they are a modest 6 syns on slimming world and feel like a real treat as I can make them last forever. Before I was finger prick testing I only had one. I had it in halves over a couple of days. I might start chopping those into 6 pieces and having 1 syns worth after tea every evening instead. 

Pom bears are great. I usually stick to French fries as they are also similar in content and again some of the lowert Syn value crisps out there. Sometimes I have wotsits, also low. 

I just can’t be militant enough to cut them all out so finding the appropriate moderation point. Obviously moderation for me is going to have to be super strict and even more moderate than I estimated.


----------



## Docb

There you go Merry, the clue might just be in your last comment.... " a LITTLE bit of chocolate" !  If you substitute the choc carbs for some other carbs, then maybe you have a way out.  

Another approach might be to balance your craving with despising the makers of the stuff you crave. They have got you buying what is sugar, cheap chocolate and air, something of no nutritional value in poluting plastic packaging.  It is doing neither you or the environment any good and they don't care.  Horrible, nasty people. See them sitting at the end of the chocolate and crisp counter rubbing their hands. The stuff they are peddling should have a health warning on the packet, just like cigarettes.  Cock a snook at them and walk on.  Might work.


----------



## merrymunky

Docb said:


> There you go Merry, the clue might just be in your last comment.... " a LITTLE bit of chocolate" !  If you substitute the choc carbs for some other carbs, then maybe you have a way out.
> 
> Another approach might be to balance your craving with despising the makers of the stuff you crave. They have got you buying what is sugar, cheap chocolate and air, something of no nutritional value in poluting plastic packaging.  It is doing neither you or the environment any good and they don't care.  Horrible, nasty people. See them sitting at the end of the chocolate and crisp counter rubbing their hands. The stuff they are peddling should have a health warning on the packet, just like cigarettes.  Cock a snook at them and walk on.  Might work.



To me, a very small bag of maltesers WAS ‘a little’ especially when compared with the huge bags I used to eat as a matter of course. I would even eat the more to share bags in one sitting previously. A tiny bag is almost not worth it but I thought it would curb the craving, which it did. 

Oh believe me I don’t particularly like any of the companies but as a confessed binge eater of crap it doesn’t stop me. What stops me usually is the need to stay on track with my weight loss.  Even the little I worked into a healthy weight loss programme is too much. I know this. I will find a balance. Don’t worry.


----------



## Docb

I'm sure you will merry, and by the way, your weight loss really is impressive!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke up on 5.1. Close, but no cigar. And no fibs from The Libre sensor, I deliberately slept on my right side. I went to sleep in that position and woke up that way. I don’t move around, because it’s hard work changing position, so my decaying body doesn’t bother trying when I’m asleep. Three days time, I switch sides, as my watch keeps telling me.

Got a phone call last evening from one of the practice nurses asking how the asthma was getting on. The least of my problems, was my response. I did ask about the last time I saw the diabetes nurse, who said she would get me an appointment with the pump consultant. Haven’t heard anything, so she said she would remind Steph, the senior diabetes nurse. Things grind slowly in the NHS. I do tick all the boxes for a pump, so if I time this right I’ll get an appointment at the beginning of the financial year

Anyway, while I indulge in fantasies, have a good day everyone.

By the way, can we stop talking about chocolate on this thread, it’s driving me scatty thinking of Cadbury Twirls


----------



## merrymunky

Docb said:


> I'm sure you will merry, and by the way, your weight loss really is impressive!



Thanks, I have a LOT to lose though so I suppose if I stick to plan it comes off quite well. I am 3lbs away from the lightest I managed to get 9 years ago on SW. I gained it all back and it has taken a good couple of years to get that 4.5 stone back off.  I rejoined from scratch in January so this attempt is just 1 stone loss but a small part of a bigger picture. Once I equal that lowest weight my real challenge begins.


----------



## merrymunky

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> By the way, can we stop talking about chocolate on this thread, it’s driving me scatty thinking of Cadbury Twirls



Sorry! (But welcome to my poor little brain...it’s like an obsession!!)


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> 
> I woke up on 5.1. Close, but no cigar. And no fibs from The Libre sensor, I deliberately slept on my right side. I went to sleep in that position and woke up that way. I don’t move around, because it’s hard work changing position, so my decaying body doesn’t bother trying when I’m asleep. Three days time, I switch sides, as my watch keeps telling me.
> 
> Got a phone call last evening from one of the practice nurses asking how the asthma was getting on. The least of my problems, was my response. I did ask about the last time I saw the diabetes nurse, who said she would get me an appointment with the pump consultant. Haven’t heard anything, so she said she would remind Steph, the senior diabetes nurse. Things grind slowly in the NHS. I do tick all the boxes for a pump, so if I time this right I’ll get an appointment at the beginning of the financial year
> 
> Anyway, while I indulge in fantasies, have a good day everyone.
> 
> By the way, can we stop talking about chocolate on this thread, it’s driving me scatty thinking of Cadbury Twirls



Good grief! @mikeyB , you  a 5.1!

I’d be ESTATIC with that as a waking BS!

What are you like?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.9 @ 07:00, 6.6 @ 09:00. Haven`t been about for a few days, been struggling with really low BS`s, yesterday evening got as low as 1.6. Just about sorted it with JBs & Gluco tabs, biscuits, spoke with DSN who is going to call me everyday although I have reduced insulin (Basal) by over 10 units in the past week. We`ll see how it goes.

Nice kitchen @eggyg same colour as my previous house.

Enjoy your day folks, time for another finger prick.


----------



## Ditto

9.0 this morning! Why? I was really good yesterday. Been bad today, pancakes, honey, sugar, lemon juice, chips, bread and butter and now I'm talking myself out of crunchy nut cornflakes and cold milk but only cos Xand is on about carbs and frightening the wits outta me! I recorded it. Truth About Carbs.


----------



## Madeline

Docb said:


> 5.6 for me.  And the diabetes fairy has quite clearly gone to trouble somebody else!


Me, but I’ve belted her one out of the window. 

7.1 for me. I’ve avoided all carbs today and feel a heck of a lot better, and my BGs are down loads. I’m going to ditch the shakes as they obviously disagree with me, track nutrition on MFP, and try to be as carb free as I can. And talk to the DSN about going onto insulin, I think maybe Jenny is right and I just have so much going on that it would be better.


----------



## Lanny

05:39 BS 7.4.  Going down again! But, it wouldn’t surprise me if it goes up again tomorrow: snakes & ladders; up & down! Some consistency would be nice!

Aw! My 18th. Diaversary is over! Umm! Does this mean I’ve now come of age with this diabetes malarky: become a grown up; should know EVERYTHING about it? Due for a second cure in 2 years time that you lot keep going on about a cure that takes 10 years to come along?

If only things were that simple!

Anyways, I’ll stop gabbing now & I’ll have some breakfast! Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me .

Succumbed to pancakes and a smear of maple syrup yesterday and got away with it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. No work for 3 days.


----------



## Madeline

6.9 this morning, that elusive 5.2 still avoiding me. Have a good day all, remember your brollies.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.2 this morning. Much better than yesterday but would love to be back down in the 6s again.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here. I was 5.9 in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Woke up to 3.6 and spent most of the night in the red according to my Libre who at one day old is telling whoppers , meter said 5.6 .
Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Looking a bit grey and gloomy outside - where did the sunshine go?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.0 here and head full of snot. 

Spent Sat nite squashed up against a bunch of strangers in a draughty building so bound to pick up some dreaded lurgy. Worth it tho - Massive Attack were BRILLIANT.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all , 5.5 or me this morning. Hope you all have a great day ☺️


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today  Looking a bit grey and gloomy outside - where did the sunshine go?


It knows it's my day off work, so it's gone into hiding!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 11.0 here and head full of snot.
> 
> Spent Sat nite squashed up against a bunch of strangers in a draughty building so bound to pick up some dreaded lurgy. Worth it tho - Massive Attack were BRILLIANT.


I was liking the Massive Attack but not the snot bit! Hope the snots bigger off soon.


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.8 this morning.. seems I got away with the pancakes last night  I suppose insulin is good for some things. Loooooong day today at work including a meeting at 6.30pm tonight, it's rubbish when you hope to be home by 8pm when you have left at 8am.

Also doctors at 11.20am be interesting to see what they have to say and what the next steps are!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this very wet Wednesday. A nice round 6 today after a no cough night. Slept like a baby, so why do I feel absolutely knackered! Typical! Big shop day today, haven’t done one for a while as have felt rubbish, sent Mr Eggy out for bits and pieces but he can’t think beyond the next meal! Wish me luck, I may be some time!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I rejoined reality on 8.2. Probably due to the late arrival of last night’s food trundling its way through the system.

Fell asleep in the chair last night after an exertional day and staying up late to watch the women’s football. Who cares, a sleep is a sleep, wherever you do it. Mind, I can sleep anywhere, anytime. It’s a hangover from junior doctor days, a skill that’s never left me.

In the village yesterday morning I was shopping in the small co-op for some infrastructure stuff, ended up with a couple of bulging bags. Not only did the assistant carry the bags out to the mobilty scooter for me, she helped me pack the boot, and worked out that if the three packs of tomato juice went in the front basket, everything would fit. Drove home whistling a happy tune, boosted by kindness.

Have a good day, everyone. It’s Ash Wednesday, which I think means you have to smoke more fags, but it’s only one day, so never mind


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. After a 4.8 mile walk yesterday, up slopes and down again, one hypo of 3.3 and a feeling of well done as I managed to talk most of the way.

DF sitting on my shoulder helping me eat the fish supper and encouraging me to leave some and twisting my arm to have a chocolate biscuit afterwards.

No surprise then that BG was 10.1 this morning or that I slept late. No big walks today

Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. After a 4.8 mile walk yesterday, up slopes and down again, one hypo of 3.3 and a feeling of well done as I managed to talk most of the way.
> 
> DF sitting on my shoulder helping me eat the fish supper and encouraging me to leave some and twisting my arm to have a chocolate biscuit afterwards.
> 
> No surprise then that BG was 10.1 this morning or that I slept late. No big walks today
> 
> Have a good day all


Well done Carol, nearly 5 miles, I bet you never thought you would be doing that one day. I too had a fish supper last night,( followed by a chocolate biscuit)  albeit homemade with oven chips, still naughty enough though!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.0 @07:00, we`ve had rain overnight but the suns shining now. Go out for my daily walk at noon back up to 2 miles after fracturing right foot, mind you still got away to go to catch @Carolg.

Good luck at Docs @Emma Lowery.

Have a good day folks, give yourself a little treat, you all deserve it.


----------



## Lanny

05:19 BS 7.4. Yay! The same as yesterday! Voice my wish & it comes true? OR just coincidence? It’s unusually nice to have two exactly the same waking BS 2 days in a row! Aww! DF is spoiling me!

I finally got around to watching a free rental film from iTunes yesterday! I always buy the series pass for Death In Paradise every year as I rewatch the episodes many times: LOVE that programme! iTunes mixed up one of the episodes & it took some time for them to correct that. I contacted them & they gave me free film rentals for the inconvenience. I only had 48 hours left before the rental expired & spent the while day watching it: slow going as it’s in Japanese with subtitles!  I’m also a fan of Japanese anime, Studio Ghibli was the most well known in the west after their surprise Animated Oscar win, & watched a REALLY wonderful film “A Silent Voice”. About a boy who led a bunch of school friends in bullying a deaf girl in elementary school who left to transfer somewhere else. Later during highschool he regrets his actions as he’s alone without friends & is suicidal. He seeks the deaf girl out one last time before he jumps off a bridge! He can’t see anyone’s faces properly or hears what people are really saying around him as he’s so guilt ridden. He sees big blue crosses obscuring people’s faces & imagines they’re saying bad things about him! He finds the girl & he talks to her, having taken the effort to learn sign language. He didn’t jump & continues seeing her. By the end of the fim he learns about friendship & the blue crosses comes off people’s faces & he can hear what people are really saying. A very thought provoking film! He was trapped in a world of silent voices, of a different kind, that was just as silent as the world is to the deaf girl! I really enjoyed watching it! I highly recommend it. iTunes only has the Japanese version but, the DVD has both the dubbed English, a lot easier & quicker to watch at least the first time, & the Japanese.

Anyways, I’m off to breakfast! Have a wonderful day folks!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3 for me.

Met up with a couple of my former bandmates last night and over a cup of tea decided we probably had another album in us.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

6.4 after another roller coaster yesterday - max 10.4; min 4.5 - for no apparent reason.  Do I get my GP to suggest I stop the gliclazide altogether. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 6.8.

Oh bu**er, I seem to have conjunctivitis in both eyes...and I thought snot could only come out of your nose LOL. A quiet weekend for me then.

Rock on, @khskel


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Libre says 6.8.
> 
> Oh bu**er, I seem to have conjunctivitis in both eyes...and I thought snot could only come out of your nose LOL. A quiet weekend for me then.
> 
> Rock on, @khskel


Hope your eyes clear up soon. @Bloden


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Huge 17.1 this morning but at least I’m up and about. Lost ability to walk for 24hrs on Tuesday so grateful for steroids again.
Have a great Thursday folks xx
Hope you feel better soon @Bloden


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here half an hour ago, 7.8 now, and waiting for bolus insulin to kick in.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here half an hour ago, 7.8 now, and waiting for bolus insulin to kick in.



Crikey! A rise of over 2mmol in half an hour?

My DP rise is usually 1mmol/hour unless I’m ill, stressed or in pain when the rise is doubled, even triple sometimes!

Is that your usual DP rise? I hope you’re not coming down with something!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> Crikey! A rise of over 2mmol in half an hour?
> 
> My DP rise is usually 1mmol/hour unless I’m ill, stressed or in pain when the rise is doubled, even triple sometimes!
> 
> Is that your usual DP rise? I hope you’re not coming down with something!


Yes, that’s quite normal for me! Thinking about the timing, though, it was more like an hour between readings. I’ve tried everything, the only solution I’ve come up with is to inject some bolus as soon as I wake up. This morning though, I’m away from home, and turned over for another snooze before I injected, so I’m playing catch-up.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all, woke to a  respectable 6.9.

Fun day ahead, smear test day...the perks of being a woman!


----------



## eggyg

Morning! Another wet one, it forgets to stop once it starts, doesn’t it? A nice 6.1 today, hopefully lurgy on its way out, another half decent night after an hour of coughing first. Woke up with a HUGE cold sore, there’s always something. Going to try Sadie at soft play today as she must be getting bored hanging around with her snotty, coughing and sniffling  grandparents, although we got it from her in the first place! Have a good day all.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, BS of 13.4 this morning . I was 8.8 before going to bed due to exercise. I ate 2 small pancakes (14 grams of carbs each). I gave myself 2 units of insulin before going to sleep. I thought exercise would keep my BS normal throughout the night, but not on this occasion. Hope you all have a great day , Paul.


----------



## Madeline

6.2 for me this morning. Currently cruising at 13.1 after conducting a serious scientific experiment. Will not be repeating.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today. Been shopping already to get the last bits we needed for America. I think I have everything now! Dollars ordered too!!!


----------



## Madeline

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.7 for me today. Been shopping already to get the last bits we needed for America. I think I have everything now! Dollars ordered too!!!


Oh exciting! When are you off?


----------



## Stitch147

Madeline said:


> Oh exciting! When are you off?


8th April, we're out there for 7 weeks.


----------



## Madeline

Stitch147 said:


> 8th April, we're out there for 7 weeks.


Oh that’s a lovely long time, whereabouts are you going?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke with 8.2 after my lie in. That’s after a nice straightish  line overnight perfectly in range, then a sudden upward trend. Rather then correct that with a bolus, I find that just taking my morning dose of Levemir brings it back down  along with a super strength Americano. We’re all different with the old DP, but I daren’t fiddle with the evening Levemir

I was up late last night because I’d recorded Leaving Neverland, and watched it after Mrs B went to bed. Jaw dropping stuff, and not a comfortable watch for sure. I don’t think there’s much doubt that Jacko was a serial paedophile, the testimony of the two men in the film was horrific. Classic grooming behaviour, in plain sight. Should we expunge him from the airwaves like Gary Glitter? 

Part 2 is on tonight on C4. I’ll have to watch it, it’s like a slow motion car crash. 

Anyway, on that cheery note, have a good day everyone, ignore the negatives and enjoy the positives


----------



## Stitch147

Madeline said:


> Oh that’s a lovely long time, whereabouts are you going?


We're starting in Vegas, then down to Anaheim so I can go to Disneyland, then 5 weeks driving Route 66 across to Chicago.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7on a sunny day. Washing all done and dried so got a free day, maybe  Right thumb nail decided to leave said thumb yesterday, must have been something I said. 



khskel said:


> Met up with a couple of my former bandmates last night and over a cup of tea decided we probably had another album in us.



I want a first Ltd. Edition please @khskel.

Take care folks have a wonderful day.


----------



## Madeline

Stitch147 said:


> We're starting in Vegas, then down to Anaheim so I can go to Disneyland, then 5 weeks driving Route 66 across to Chicago.


Oh that sounds amazing!


----------



## Lanny

05:31 BS 5.6! I’m in shock! Jaw dropping in shock emoji! I can’t remember the last time I had a waking BS in the 5’s Gosh! The diabetes fiary is being positively NICE to me!

It was a warm day yesterday & so was last night. So, I slept like a baby & what a LOVELY surprise to wake to!

It’s Friday, almost the weekend, & I’m bursting with SUPER bright sunshine on the inside!

I’m skipping off to have breakfast!

Have a WONDERFUL day full of nice surprises everyone! Surprise emoji!

In these days of erratic waking BS, who knows what I’ll be tomorrow! Is the warmer weather of Spring here at last? So, I’m happy to have a decent waking BS TODAY! Yippee!


----------



## Madeline

Oh Lanny, congratulations 

8.8. Could have had a HCB for that. Grrr.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I managed to forget to take all my tablets yesterday, I have no idea how!!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A Flashy 6.8 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 at 7.15am, 6.3 by 7.30, the merry upward climb begins.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 

7.4 this morning. Not too bad.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I managed to forget to take all my tablets yesterday, I have no idea how!!!


Funny, I forgot to take my morning tablets yesterday. Oops


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.8 for me. Have to get on track as the carbs go in, I think “why”. Today is a new day. Dentist at lunch time


----------



## eggyg

Morning. I too found the number 5 on my meter today @Lanny, just, 5.9! Happy bunny. Frosty first thing and sunny, just dull now! Have a fabulous Friday.


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Funny, I forgot to take my morning tablets yesterday. Oops


I'm usually really good at remembering. Went to have my tablets with breakfast today, opened my pill box up opened Fridays section and spotted Thursdays still full!!! Even checked to make sure what day of the week it was!!!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A Flashy 6.8 for me.


Snap! 6.8 for me too


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3, so close but not close enough. 

Good luck with Dentist @Carolg.

Well done @Lanny 5`s keep you alive.

Off for a beer (non-alcoholic), stay safe folks.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.3, so close but not close enough.
> 
> Good luck with Dentist @Carolg.
> 
> Well done @Lanny 5`s keep you alive.
> 
> Off for a beer (non-alcoholic), stay safe folks.


Have a good time Karnak. Dentist will be ok. I had a small denture on side of mouth. Had a panick at work, someone bought me a coffee and biscuit an I felt sick. Went to toilet, took out denture and wrapped in tissue in pocket. You have guessed where it went. Having another one made so this is a fitting. Not traumatic but payment is


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Guess where the Diabetes Fairy was last night? Had a LO before dinner (2.2 on a blood test), sorted that, ate dinner - followed by a Cadbury’s Twirl. All duly chased down by insulin. Went to bed on a steady 6.1. 

So woke up on 9.2.  Where did that come from? Tail end of a squiggly line intermittently going above range.

Just one of those days, so can’t complain. Today, I’ll run on the usual basal and bolussing and all will be well, and the DF will move on to the next victim. Hope it’s Theresa May.

Right, that’s today’s lesson. Never worry about things you can’t do anything about.

Have a good day, everyone. POETS day today, mind. The weekend starts here


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon folks. I did wake up early this morning honest. 
Was very happy to find 5.3 on meter and  my newish sensor has at last decided to behave and gave me 5.6 

However I put one foot in the idiots club today, seems I am not alone  
Around 05 00 I Jabbed in some rapid for brekkie , took my pills, was well in r@nge after brekkie  ok so far ,  well just tested and found a Nasty number on the screen 9.4  , this irriot  had forgotten to do her basal


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good afternoon folks. I did wake up early this morning honest.
> Was very happy to find 5.3 on meter and  my newish sensor has at last decided to behave and gave me 5.6
> 
> However I put one foot in the idiots club today, seems I am not alone
> Around 05 00 I Jabbed in some rapid for brekkie , took my pills, was well in r@nge after brekkie  ok so far ,  well just tested and found a Nasty number on the screen 9.4  , this irriot  had forgotten to do her basal



I've been very late in doing my midnight Levemir recently: alarm wakes me & I drop back into sleep; waking to find I can't remember if I jabbed or not. I nervously jabbed it in wondering if I'll be firefighting hypos until midday Levemir on the basis of if I can't remember doing it; I probably didn't 

So, got an extra Timesulin cap for the basal, as well the one for bolus, since the one year battery will be up soon on the Novorapid pen!

Would that help you?


----------



## Ljc

It’s easy done isn’t it.


Lanny said:


> Would that help you?


Sadly it wouldn’t help prevent me doing that , I have Novo Echo pens for both my insulin’s , they have a basic timer and last dose indicator.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, my BS was 13.7 this morning. Hopefully my BS tomorrow morning will be better .


----------



## KARNAK

Ljc said:


> However I put one foot in the idiots club today, seems I am not alone
> Around 05 00 I Jabbed in some rapid for brekkie , took my pills, was well in r@nge after brekkie ok so far , well just tested and found a Nasty number on the screen 9.4  , this irriot had forgotten to do her basal



Not alone Lin you just reminded me to take my night time Basal.


----------



## Lanny

Oops! I did it again! Was SO deeply asleep when the midnight alarm went off that I dropped back into sleep almost instantly. Next thing I know it’s past 01:30 & at least with the Timesulin cap on I know for definite that I didn’t take the Levemir yet! Just taken it & will go back for another snooze!

Edited ro add* not quite as late as I thought: still a bit blurry eyed as I looked at the watch again & it’s just coming up to 1am; must have been after 00:30 that I took the Levemir. One night it was after 3am & I REALLY struggled to remember if I’d jabbed or not!


----------



## Lanny

04:20 BS 5.2. Yippee! Only the second House Special I’ve had in a year of being on this forum! I’m ESTACTIC! I’ve forgooten what it’s like to wake with a DECENT BS. The Diabetes Fiary is STILL being nice to me!

I went to bed on BS 5.1 just before 9pm, 20:59 2 hours after dinner & had half an oatcake as that’s a bit low for me to go to bed on. Seems I judged it just right!

I know it’s a bit late for my lowering BS to make any difference to the blood tests on Monday for my diabetic review at the hospital on 21/03/18: only got app. yesterday! I’m expecting a rise from the 60 I had in September due to illness & injury this Winter. But, it’s a boost to the confidence that I CAN get to work on getting blood sugars down now that the warmer Spring weather is here again! I have just under 2 weeks to record decent, within target ranges, figures!

I’m skipping off to breakfast again this morning! It’s the weekend folks & I wish you all a WONDERFUL day full of SUPER bright sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Ljc

@Lanny .  Congratulations on your



Don’t worry about your Hb1ac, they may h@ve gone up a bit, if so just treat them as a baseline to work from.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Went to bed on 4.6 and three gingernuts , woke to 5.5 

Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> @Lanny .  Congratulations on your
> View attachment 10976
> 
> 
> Don’t worry about your Hb1ac, just treat them as a baseline to work from.



Aw! Thanks, @Ljc 

I’m feeling a lot more relaxed about it now! It’ll be what it’ll be & it will be that bit lower by the time I see the team! I just have to get through seeing the doctor first. I never know who it’ll be & what their bedside manner is like! My hospital team of DSN, a new nurse now as the other has moved to ICU & dietician ate lovely! THEY are much more clued up about my diabetes management that the consultant, whoever it is, who only sees me for the odd apointment!


----------



## Ljc

When it comes to that appointment, I am sure we can come up with a few ideas  if Docs bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me.

Sounds a bit rough outside. Off to model railway show today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.9 this morning. Don’t know what I’m doing today but hope everyone has a splendid day ahead.


----------



## Madeline

7.2 this morning. Woken by a very early, and very cheerful postman delivering my new plant, a ponytail palm. It’s now having a drink in the kitchen sink, and I’ve gone back to bed with a coffee and a shake. Cabbage seeds to plant today, and a Midsomer Murders to watch this afternoon, series 20 starts tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 today, only gone up to 6.1 in the last half hour, must be last night's glass of red wine.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here...snot  my fault, honest LOL.

Sun...clouds...sun...clouds...make your mind up weather!


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.9 here...snot  my fault, honest LOL.
> 
> Sun...clouds...sun...clouds...make your mind up weather!



A to encourage you, @Bloden Chin up! I KNOW how demoralising it is to get high numbers, also erratic, with the changing weather! The warmer Spring weather IS on the way & will reach you, eventually, at SOME stage! Who knows, we might even get a heat wave like last year & everybody’s BS’s will be brilliant, needing reduction in meds!


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> 04:20 BS 5.2. Yippee! Only the second House Special I’ve had in a year of being on this forum! I’m ESTACTIC! I’ve forgooten what it’s like to wake with a DECENT BS. The Diabetes Fiary is STILL being nice to me!
> 
> I went to bed on BS 5.1 just before 9pm, 20:59 2 hours after dinner & had half an oatcake as that’s a bit low for me to go to bed on. Seems I judged it just right!
> 
> I know it’s a bit late for my lowering BS to make any difference to the blood tests on Monday for my diabetic review at the hospital on 21/03/18: only got app. yesterday! I’m expecting a rise from the 60 I had in September due to illness & injury this Winter. But, it’s a boost to the confidence that I CAN get to work on getting blood sugars down now that the warmer Spring weather is here again! I have just under 2 weeks to record decent, within target ranges, figures!
> 
> I’m skipping off to breakfast again this morning! It’s the weekend folks & I wish you all a WONDERFUL day full of SUPER bright sunshine on the inside!


Well done on HS Lanny.


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Well done on HS Lanny.



Aw! Thanks so much, @Carolg 

You should have heard me, screeching “5.2! 5.2!” this morning!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Cold but sunny here.

6.7 for me, so pleased with that. Going for a looooong walk this afternoon so will no doubt up the distance. Seeing bits of Leven and surrounds that never seen before, plus lots of mud and glore. And lots of chatter.

I have been catching up on posts, and don’t quite understand the phrase “eat to feed the insulin”. Think I am a bit dense. I will have a good lunch before I go out, so hopefully no hypo this time.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, my BS was 7.3 this morning . Hope you all have a great day .


----------



## Robin

Carolg said:


> I have been catching up on posts, and don’t quite understand the phrase “eat to feed the insulin”. Think I am a bit dense. I will have a good lunch before I go out, so hopefully no hypo this time.


It's just when you take a little bit too much insulin the whole time, ie, having your basal set a bit high, or always rounding up your bolus, so you have to keep snacking to stop yourself dropping into hypo territory. If you do this, you tend to put on weight, which is why it’s often quoted, ‘insulin makes you gain weight' and the answer given is 'Well, not if you don’t eat to feed the insulin'


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Cold but sunny here.
> 
> 6.7 for me, so pleased with that. Going for a looooong walk this afternoon so will no doubt up the distance. Seeing bits of Leven and surrounds that never seen before, plus lots of mud and glore. And lots of chatter.
> 
> I have been catching up on posts, and don’t quite understand the phrase “eat to feed the insulin”. Think I am a bit dense. I will have a good lunch before I go out, so hopefully no hypo this time.
> 
> Have a good day all.



In the early days when I was first put on insulin they were fixed doses. They were a bit high, despite them starting off conservatively, & made me hungry! So, I ate more & that’s what eating to the insulin is. It should be the other way round; adapt the insulin to what you eat!


----------



## Lanny

@Robin got there before I did!


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> It's just when you take a little bit too much insulin the whole time, ie, having your basal set a bit high, or always rounding up your bolus, so you have to keep snacking to stop yourself dropping into hypo territory. If you do this, you tend to put on weight, which is why it’s often quoted, ‘insulin makes you gain weight' and the answer given is 'Well, not if you don’t eat to feed the insulin'


Thanks for this. I am on a mixed insulin so fixed doses.i have put on a stone in weight since early December but that is good. Look and feel healthier.


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> In the early days when I was first put on insulin they were fixed doses. They were a bit high, despite them starting off conservatively, & made me hungry! So, I ate more & that’s what eating to the insulin is. It should be the other way round; adapt the insulin to what you eat!


Thanks Lanny. See the other reply to @
Robin please


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

5.5 this morning, straightish line overnight, so dull and boring

Flipping heck, it’s a bit breezy this morning. Cold, too. It’s not a day for sitting for two hours at Ewood Park, but I have to go. It’s one of the big local derbies - Preston North End. Not quite as visceral as playing Burnley, historically, but should be a decent crowd. There won’t be any bother, for sure. No family conflicts.

Deepdale, Preston’s home ground, is the oldest continuously occupied ground in the country. You’ll never guess why they are called North End. It’s because the ground is in the North End of Preston. It’s not far from the first ever Spar shop in the UK. Robin knows it well, she’s wed to a Preston emigrant. That’s healthy enough, Prestonians aren’t as inbred as Burnley denizens.

Have a good day folks- I will, for sure


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.
Question - am I allowed an eccles cake if it's my pets birthday? My little Tigga is 4 today.


----------



## KARNAK

Chomp away Stitch. Good morning a 9.7 forgot my evening Basal, woke up in the recliner at 04:45 this morning, Greek music playing half a glass of Retsina unconsumed, not for long.



Lanny said:


> 04:20 BS 5.2. Yippee! Only the second House Special I’ve had in a year of being on this forum! I’m ESTACTIC! I’ve forgooten what it’s like to wake with a DECENT BS. The Diabetes Fiary is STILL being nice to me!



Well done @Lanny great result, I`ll even forgive the spelling, life can only get better.

Take care folks, you keep me alive, enjoy your day.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. 6.8 for me after a small can of full fat Coke in the early hours when I was 5.2 I’m glad that I pre-emptied a probable hypo


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.
> Question - am I allowed an eccles cake if it's my pets birthday? My little Tigga is 4 today.View attachment 10977


Happy birthday Tigga. Enjoy the Eccles cake Stitch


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Chomp away Stitch. Good morning a 9.7 forgot my evening Basal, woke up in the recliner at 04:45 this morning, Greek music playing half a glass of Retsina unconsumed, not for long.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done @Lanny great result, I`ll even forgive the spelling, life can only get better.
> 
> Take care folks, you keep me alive, enjoy your day.



Oh dear! I’ve always been a bad speller & auto correction keeps getting it wrong so, I turn it off! Add to that, I was SO excited this morning so, add typos to the mix too!

I cop to the charge Mr. spelling police officer, SIR!


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Deepdale, Preston’s home ground, is the oldest continuously occupied ground in the country. You’ll never guess why they are called North End. It’s because the ground is in the North End of Preston. It’s not far from the first ever Spar shop in the UK. Robin knows it well, she’s wed to a Preston emigrant. That’s healthy enough, Prestonians aren’t as inbred as Burnley denizens


Well, good result! Or not, depending on your point of view. OH took his 97yr old uncle to see Preston play at Ewood a couple of years ago. (so, when he was a mere 95) Uncle is very independent and sprightly, but frail, and insisted on sitting in the general stand. OH was so impressed with the stewards who watched out for him, and helped him get out of the stand and into the lift afterwards that he wrote to the club to thank them.


----------



## Madeline

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.
> Question - am I allowed an eccles cake if it's my pets birthday? My little Tigga is 4 today.View attachment 10977


Happy birthday gorgeous Tigga


----------



## Carolg

Yipee, wish I could put lots of pictures on. 5.2 for me this morning, and now going back to sleep.have a good Sunday all.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special, @Carolg  Well done on all your hard efforts in making the swtichover to insulin!

Have a nice snooze & an easy, lazy Sunday!


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 7.2. I’m ok with that! I’ll explain why? I realised yesterday with BS 4.8 & 4.5 at about 3.5 to 4.5 hours after meals & being hungry again, I’ll have to start reducing insulin or I’ll be hypoing! Of course I’d reduced my bolus for those meals because of the low BS but, I was still lower than I’d like. So, I reduced my basal at midday & midnight too. So, after all those reductions I’m ok with a 7!

I had a monster sleep session & slept like I haven’t done in ages: after midday Levemir, brief awakening for midnight Levemir & finally to now; 18 hours!

I’m now ravenously hungry! So, no more gabbing! I’m off to have breakfast!

Have a wonderful, easy, lazy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Madeline

10

Woken up wheezy with a sore throat and a mouthful of our birdy friend, so not surprised really.

Congrats on that HS @Carolg


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Yipee, wish I could put lots of pictures on. 5.2 for me this morning, and now going back to sleep.have a good Sunday all.



Congratulations Carolg


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> 10
> 
> Woken up wheezy with a sore throat and a mouthful of our birdy friend, so not surprised really.
> 
> Congrats on that HS @Carolg


I hope you feel better soon. Ugh that horrible birdy friend.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke to 7.6 a bit higher than I like, probably due to too much snacking on prawn crackers and walnuts last night, went to bed on 7.2 My graph was fairly even so I am not unhappy with my level.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. I resisted the eccles cake yesterday. Might start my packing for America today.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10 this morning which is progress from 18.7 yesterday.
Do Amoxycillin antibiotics affect BG? Trying to work out what’s changed and why I’m needing industrial doses of insulin at the moment 
Wishing you all a great Sunday, I’m venturing out later in gale force winds to video daughter doing Dressage. Should be interesting!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wayward 7.7 for me.

Evening timings still work in progress.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. Another 6.9 for me this morning. I am supposed to be going out for breakfast with my husband and in-laws this morning then onto the local Hollywood Bowl to play pool (the in-laws are both too decrepit to bowl apparently) and play in the arcades. I’ve suggested hubby and I stay on after to bowl on our own. 

It’s blowing a gale outside and I haven’t slept too well. Any chance I can stay home instead?!??


----------



## Carolg

Madeline said:


> 10
> 
> Woken up wheezy with a sore throat and a mouthful of our birdy friend, so not surprised really.
> 
> Congrats on that HS @Carolg


Take care Madeline


----------



## Hazel

After 2 sets of antibiotics for cellulitus, numbers back down to 'normal'

Wakened to. 5.0

Happy.com


----------



## Docb

5.4 and feeling rubbish but coming round a bit after breakfast.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Suddenly got very windy here. I'm riding later, cue spooky skittish horses. Good luck holding the camera steady, @Tickledpinknot, and I hope your daughter can persuade her horse to concentrate!


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> After 2 sets of antibiotics for cellulitus, numbers back down to 'normal'
> 
> Wakened to. 5.0
> 
> Happy.com


Hello Hazel. Nice to see you back. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Just tested after breakfast 08:33 BS 8.5. Within target range! I thought it might be a bit high after reducing bolus too but, it seems to have been the right thing to do! I love it when I get it right & things go to plan!

I had to order test strips Friday night & I’ll get them on Wednesday: GP won’t get it until Monday & 48 hrs for prescriptions. Realised I hadn’t updated my doses online all Winter & did that saying I’m starting to reduce with the warmer Spring weather & hospital review on 21/03/19. They were then, high figures warning, 20 & 40 units Levemir am/pm & 30, 28 & 26 units Novorapid!

I’m now at 18 & 38 units Levemir & had 28 units Novorapid for breakfast. Due to yesterday’s 24 & 20 units Novorapid bringing me down to 4’s so quickly after meals I reduced the midday Levemir, that left me a tiddy bit higher this morning. My plan for the day is 38 units Levemir at midday, 24 & 20 units Novorapid for lunch & dinner & see how it goes? But, as always, plans CAN go out the window!

I’ll rely on the meter to tell me when as I start on a Spring campaign of lowering my insulin doses!


----------



## Carolg

Thanks Lanny


----------



## Hazel

Carolg said:


> Hello Hazel. Nice to see you back. Hope you are feeling better



Been lurking, catching uo
Not 100% but working on it


----------



## Bloden

Hazel said:


> Been lurking, catching uo
> Not 100% but working on it


Keep working on it, @Hazel...nice to see your smiling face.

Morning all. 7.1 on the Libre today - and a whopping 2-hour lie-in, quite an achievement for me!

Bit windy out there. The two giant yukka / palm trees in the garden are flapping around like nobody’s business...I think they may have come down (or lose a couple of metres off the top at least). Where’s that chain saw...?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this snowy morning, big, thick flakes. A disappointing Len Goodman this morning. SEVEN!! Might have been the mint KitKat at 10.30 last night.  I’m weak! Just had a full English, delicious, that’s me until tea time, maybe.  Have a good day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Yipee, wish I could put lots of pictures on. 5.2 for me this morning, and now going back to sleep.have a good Sunday all.


Woo hoo! Well done Carol, oh and you’re dumped as my friend, I’ve never had a HS!


----------



## eggyg

Hazel said:


> After 2 sets of antibiotics for cellulitus, numbers back down to 'normal'
> 
> Wakened to. 5.0
> 
> Happy.com


Hi Hazel, lovely to see you here. X


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Woo hoo! Well done Carol, oh and you’re dumped as my friend, I’ve never had a HS!


I will share with you. Mostly down to walk and bed at 8pm so mouth not eating lol


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Most of the night I was steady in range, but had a lie in as a consequence of yesterday’s slow torture at Ewood Park, so the DP took me up to 10.2 before I lurched out of bed  at 11.15.

Correction plus Levemir will put that right for an afternoon slobbing around watching footie on the iPad and reading the Sunday papers. That’s what I call a good day. Limited horizons, I suppose, but I don’t care

Don’t know what we’re eating tonight, depends on what inspiration I get from unpacking the Tesco delivery later on today. See what I forgot to order.

Have a good day everyone, even those climbing back on to horses.



Hazel said:


> After 2 sets of antibiotics for cellulitus, numbers back down to 'normal'
> 
> Wakened to. 5.0
> 
> Happy.com


Good to see you back, Hazel, always nice to hear the view from the Democratic Republic of East Kilbride, and see your happy smiling face

(That will score 100 on Pointless, I made it up)


----------



## Paul123

Good afternoon all, my BS this morning was 6.9 . Quite unexpected as I had to take extra insulin last night as BS was around 19 before going to bed. I thought I had counted my carbs correctly last night & taken the correct amount of insulin. As you all know you can do what your supposed to do but sometimes your body doesn't want to respond as it should. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday .


----------



## HOBIE

There is no standard day in my world of T1 ? Every day is not the same. T1 since 1966. You enjoy yourself too.


----------



## AJLang

Late post for me 6.7 this morning


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Suddenly got very windy here. I'm riding later, cue spooky skittish horses. Good luck holding the camera steady, @Tickledpinknot, and I hope your daughter can persuade her horse to concentrate!


She was doing fine til I rocked up dressed for the Antarctic trying to hold onto an iPad in 40mph winds. Hope your horses weren’t too spooky.


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> She was doing fine til I rocked up dressed for the Antarctic trying to hold onto an iPad in 40mph winds. Hope your horses weren’t too spooky.


We wimped out and used the indoor arena. It’s very small, but needs must, the wind was so noisy in the row of tall poplars nearby that we’d never have heard our instructor.


----------



## Lanny

05:33 BS 7.6. About the same as yesterday! Yesterday’s plan went pretty well until dinner when 20 units Novorapid resulted in a 13.1 afterwards which needed a 2 unit correction. So, I think same plan today but, up dinner dose slightly to 22 units & see how it goes?

It was chilly all day yesterday & snow was forecast but, it never arrived! Instead there was a thunderstorm just after I finished watching the Dancing On Ice final.

I was very pleased to see James Jordan win it & thought the judges were mean to mark his routine down. Which I thought was very innovative & he was the only one to use props with the chairs & tables!

I wasn’t expecting a thunderstorm & then had an unexpected wee paddy with Siri: kept telling him “Your forecast is wrong. There’s no snow. There’s a thunderstorm right now!” To which I expected him to say something conciliatory like “I’m sorry, Lanny” but, oh no Siri kept insisting “No, there’s no thunderstorms expected & snow is forecast!” I eventually gave up: Siri just wouldn’t admit he was wrong; he usually says he’s sorry or I’ll try to do better! Childishly silly of me to argue with Siri but, there we are!

Had intended on Blood tests this morning but, realised last night I have to wait for the app. letter from the hospital with the plastic bag, labels etc. for the blood specimens to be sent to the hospital. It might come in today’s post but, it’s usually 2 to 3 days for the post. I’ll wait for it before I go for blood tests!

Anyways, enough gabbing & I’m off to breakfast!

It’s the start of a new week! Make it a good one, I fully intend to! Have a wonderful day full of sunshine on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.5 for me. That's more like it.

Monday morning and the world of software testing beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good,orning. 8.0 for me, and slept all night.have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 when I woke up, 5.2 when I swiped the libre again post bathroom visit. Can’t really count it as an HS.


----------



## eggyg

@khskel snap! A fabulous 5.5 today, was 5.7 at bedtime, dithered about whether to have a snack as wasn’t hungry but had a plain chocolate digestive, 10 grams carbs. Must have worked! Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 when I woke up, 5.2 when I swiped the libre again post bathroom visit. Can’t really count it as an HS.


I would!


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 when I woke up, 5.2 when I swiped the libre again post bathroom visit. Can’t really count it as an HS.


Go on @
Robin. Be a devil.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> @khskel snap! A fabulous 5.5 today, was 5.7 at bedtime, dithered about whether to have a snack as wasn’t hungry but had a plain chocolate digestive, 10 grams carbs. Must have worked! Have a happy Monday everyone.



You see, @eggyg that’s not far off a House Special! You may get a nice surprise & acheive one!


----------



## Lanny

Annoyingly, post just arrived with app. letter, forms, labels etc. when I’ve already had breakfast! I could do tests without fasting but, I wanted the cholesterol one to be fasting: more accurate! I gave up on taking statins this Winter as I was having problems enough with the injury without THAT making things worse! Ah well, I’ll fast tonight, no breakfast tomorrow, & do the tests tomorrow! Bring my little tupperware box of oatcakes with me so, I can eat as soon as I’m done: now I’m on insulin; it’s REALLY hard to fast overnight!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woken up slightly late but to a 6.7 which I am pleased with after my tea sent me to 9.0 last night.


----------



## AJLang

7.8 this morning. Typical that my levels have been higher the last few days when I have my review today. The review won’t be helped by the Libre sensor that I put on Thursday consistently showing level 1.5-4 above my meter! Oh well


----------



## Bloden

Hello hello. 8.2 here.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.2  at 07:00, back up to 6.8 at 07:30,  back down to 2.1 at 10:30. Went to bed 6.9 and a digestive biscuit so wasn`t expecting any real drop but who can tell? Certainly not me. Got hospital appointment at 16.40 today E.N.T. see what else they can find. 

I would take the HS @Robin.

Good luck with review Amanda.

Have good day folks.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Karnak. Good luck with your ENT appointment.


----------



## Lanny

Good grief! You’ve had quite a time of it already! Then haveing to get to & from the hospital! Have you reduced the basal yet?

Take it easy & put your feet up when you get back!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 7.1 this morning, but that’s a Libre score, and I may be a touch under hydrated. Good enough, then, we’re not looking at brain surgery here

Interesting afternoon watching footie yesterday. First up was the Birmingham v Aston Villa game. You may have noticed in the news that a Birmingham fan ran on to the pitch and decked Jack Grealish from behind. Rather inevitably,  Grealish scored the only goal of the game. Celebrated by jumping into the crowd, where a steward, taking time out from restraining the Villa fans, gave Grealish a good kick. So that’s Birmingham with pariah of the month award. Two people bringing the wrath of the FA down on the club. And most Birmingham fans, too.

That’s what happens when you take everything too seriously. As a Blackburn fan, I’ve had over half a century of learning that it’s only a game

Have a good day everyone, new week in the great adventure


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all. I was at 8.8 this morning before work.


----------



## Madeline

Woke up on a 5, had my shake and zoomed up to 13.7

Got appointment with the practice diabetes nurse tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lanny

Annoyance rant warning!

05:15 BS 10.5! Not waking as I’ve been awake since midnight alarm woke me for Levemir. Couldn’t get back to sleep. BS was 8.6 at midnight! I’m VERY near to cracking point as I’m REALLY hungry, with stomach rumbling, & there’s HOURS to go before the health centre opens & I can getting my fasting bloods done: Cholesterol test!

If I DO crack & eat I’ll have to try again tonight for tomorrow’s tests. The last time I did fasting bloods I had to prepare for it a week in advance as it took that long of not be able to sleep, trying & failing not eating every night for exhaustion to finnally enable me to sleep through till morning for the fasting tests!

The thing is I dithered at midnight whether to inject some bolus as my BS was high, very cold night & I felt the ache in my shoulder THROUGH my sleep, & decided not to as I didn’t want to eat: with past experience insulin without some food, usually half an oatcake in my case, dosen’t stop DP & even strikes back with even higher BS.

NOW my BS has risen even higher! That’s it! I need to eat & get some insulin in me!

Try again tonight! Sigh! Sighing emoji!

Edited to add:-* It was actually 01:27 when BS was 8.6. So, already a bit of DP there while I lay sleepless!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Absolutely stotting it down outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, well Gareth has hit Cumbria, it’s chucking it down, flood warnings and everything, luckily I live on a hill! Anyways, I digress, 6.4 today, been up since 6.30 for no reason other than I was awake. Will need a Nana nap this afternoon me thinks! Have a fab day and don’t forget your brolly or at the very least your waterproof coat.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, haven’t seen Gareth yet, but he'll be on his way. Oh yes, checked forecast, heavy rain to start just before i need to walk down to exercise class.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Ah, rain...well, my garden’s a bit of a jungle (still) so don’t tell me it needs a good soaking, quite the opposite.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. I’ve woken to an 8.3 and I have no idea why.


----------



## Madeline

Straight 6 for me. Gareth throwing a tantrum here, absolutely howling winds and rain is horizontal. I’d like to stay nice and tucked up in bed, but Tuesday is cleaner day and I have an appointment with the surgery DSN later. Ah well, a nana nap later.

Stay safe my lovelies. It’s horrible out there.


----------



## Madeline

And the surgery just rang and cancelled as the DSN is ill


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Bit of an oops morning. Libre said 2.8 after a slow decline. BG test said 3.8. No panic, a choccie digestive with the strong Americano should bring that up to civilised levels.

Bit breezy last night. And it rained a lot. Not a big deal, really. This what early spring was like on Mull and the West of Scotland, so it’s routine. The position of the jet stream has brought this lot further south, so enjoy it while it lasts.

It’s foot morning this morning. Chiropodist/Podiatrist is calling at 11 for the usual checks and nail trim. This isn’t an NHS service. NHS Foot people aren’t as pretty, for sure. No worries, I know I haven’t got any sensory loss, the only problem will be keeping the feet still, they are a bit rebellious at times. I’ll have to have a shot of CBD oil to shut them up.

Anyway, have a good day, everyone. And remember, with 80mph gusts it’s not trees you have to watch out for, it’s empty wheely bins reaching escape velocity.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. A bit blustery here. Slept late so 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

I assure you that the grumpty Miss Piggy of earlier this morning has gone with a bit of breakfast! I moved my usual asda deliery today to 1pm to 3pm to be sure I’ll be back from blood tests as the morning rush at the treatment room can take until 11 or 12 o’clock for me to get in: why I cracked this morning as there was another 6 hours to go before I could be done & eat!

I fell asleep early after eating dinner yesterday at 17:00 at around 18:30 or so. I will eat later today or eat an extra meal around 9 or 10 o’clock tonight to help me with the overnight fast! By the time I get through the morning pile up it’ll still be a fast of over 12 hours which I’m sure is ok for cholesterol tests!

Lovely bright sunshine now after last night’s storm!

Now that Miss Piggy has gone & Lanny is back, I wish you all a wonderful day full of bright sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, by the way, it amuses me that grumpy Miss Piggy was liked!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 8.5 when I got up at 4.30 to go to work.


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, I’ve just finished my foot job. Nice nail trim and emery board, then a lovely urea based cream and moisturising. Well worth £30 of my not very hard earned pension.

Got a reminder that the hairdresser is coming at 11 tomorrow. I love being attended by attractive young ladies, Eduardo next door thinks I’m a sex maniac.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, I’ve just finished my foot job. Nice nail trim and emery board, then a lovely urea based cream and moisturising. Well worth £30 of my not very hard earned pension.
> 
> Got a reminder that the hairdresser is coming at 11 tomorrow. I love being attended by attractive young ladies, Eduardo next door thinks I’m a sex maniac.



Ohhh! I can just imagine you chatting up the young ladies! Men CAN be just as bad as the ladies when it comes to mani’s & pedi’s these days!


----------



## Lanny

06:16 BS 5.8. Yesterday’s plan went pretty well! I had a little snooze after midday Levemir & set the alarm for 2 hours so, I don’t end up sleeping the whole day & then be awake, hungry at night & I had shopping being delivered! Shopping was a bit late & they called me to tell me that because of the windy conditions: the storm hitting in the afternoon & already gale force around 3pm; got here at 15:20! I had a late lunch after the putting the shopping away & had a late dinner at 10pm. I waited until midnight for Levemir & tested before bed 00:32 BS 6.5. This is one of the very few times, I recall, that I’ve woken up with a lower BS than what I went to bed on!

I can’t sleep anymore & there’ll will be a steady DP rise until I can eat again after the blood tests are done. But, I’m very happy with my waking BS NOW!

My goodness! Last night was VERY stormy! You were bang on about flying empty wheelie bins @mikeyB , or bins that are very full, prior to dumping day tomorrow, as the last time the wind blew the top off & the rubbish around my back lawn! This time, as the wind got going in the afternoon, I put the top bag of rubbish into the recycle bin, temporarily, so the other one isn’t too full!

It’s still very windy out there!

I may not be able to eat yet but, I’ll keep drinking water as that’ll help on 2 fronts:- 1. keep me hydrated so the nurses will, hopefully, not have too hard a time getting blood from me as can happen when fasting & 2. help with the hunger pangs although, I NOT hungry right now! No doubt I will be later!

I wish you all a good day & take care out in the wind if you have to brave it like I will in a few hours!


----------



## khskel

Morning all a close to the edge 4.2 but post cat finger and libre agree on 4.7.

The wonderful world of system software upgrade testing is beckoning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning,  hope you’re all surviving Gareth. He’s been very active up here. Tremendous thunder and lightning through the night apparently. I woke to a loud noise but my mind didn’t compute it was thunder. My daughter said her whole house shook and the lightning  lit up the bedroom, she also said it was like a bomb going off. It’s all over social media, I’m sorry I missed it. Still very windy this morning although it isn’t raining. Back to the matter in hand. 6.8 today. I’ll take that. Have a good day and be careful if you’re out and about.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Sounds windy out there, but at least it’s not raining. Your weather sounds far worse, @eggyg.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A 7.6 on the Libre for me.

Fill your pockets with rocks, folks. Don’t want anyone being blown away!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Sounds windy out there, but at least it’s not raining. Your weather sounds far worse, @eggyg.


Just seen on FB, a friend of a friend, who lives about 2 miles from me, has had lightning strike her house! Her chimney and part of her roof have collapsed into her bedroom! Everyone is fine but the house is a bit soggy. How frightening, they have twins aged about 9/10. It’s been horrendous up here, luckily the flood defences have held, I really don’t think the city could cope with another flood, there’s folks still not in their homes after Desmond struck in December 2015. I have just this minute put the recycling out, they are usually along to empty it about 7.45 so they had better hurry up or I will be bringing it back in!


----------



## Carolg

Don’t know what weather we had here last night. If anything bad I slept through it. Was windy yesterday though.

6.3 for me this morning. Call back from nurse scheduled about insulin, exercise and testing when out walking


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Just seen on FB, a friend of a friend, who lives about 2 miles from me, has had lightning strike her house! Her chimney and part of her roof have collapsed into her bedroom! Everyone is fine but the house is a bit soggy. How frightening, they have twins aged about 9/10. It’s been horrendous up here, luckily the flood defences have held, I really don’t think the city could cope with another flood, there’s folks still not in their homes after Desmond struck in December 2015. I have just this minute put the recycling out, they are usually along to empty it about 7.45 so they had better hurry up or I will be bringing it back in!



I was struck by lightning about 12 years ago now! I was still working in the family restaurant then & walking home from work after Saturday night around 1am. It started to rain so, I put up my umbrella! The next thing I know, I felt a shock through my leather gloved hands around the metal shaft of the umbrella! I didn’t know “what on earth?” until a second later when there was a clap of thunder. I walked the rest of the way home in lashing rain, thunder & lightning & was soaked to the skin without the umbrella.

I was ok until the following night when my whole body started tingling & got worse! I saw the GP on Monday & told her what happened. An ECG was done & the 2 sides of my heart weren’t beating together. I was sent off to A&E. The doctors told me that I received a massive jolt of electricity in my body & the only reason I was alive was because I was wearing shoes with rubber non slip soles that stopped the jolt from leaving my body: if it had; my heart couldn’t have handled it! The tingling was the electricity slowly leaving my body & my heart was adjusting. They said things should get back to normal in a week or two.!

I spent the next 10 days with my body tingling all over 24/7 with no let up: didn’t get much sleep & HAD to take the time off work! The electricity worked it’s way out of my body & a few weeks later another ECG at the hospital showed the 2 sides of my heart were back in sync!

I was struck by lightning & survived!


----------



## Emma Lowery

4.9 for me this morning. Feeling oh-so-tired. Not sure what’s up to be honest I slept basically all day and all night yesterday and still feel exhausted. Also feeling really nauseous


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Conspiracy of events last evening, misjudged bolus for meal cos I realised I’d forgotten to put the duvet cover on after replacing the bedding - that was after dinner - then forgot to have the ice cream I’d bolussed for. Anyway, after  the unexpected exertion (king size duvet) and usual struggle, I fell asleep in the riser recliner, and woke up this morning on LO.

Can’t be more accurate for averaging purposes, the bleeding kit is in the bedroom, further away than the fridge,  but it’s sorted now

Meanwhile in the real world, Manchester City thrashed Schalke 7-0 last night, so that’s World War 2 finished, Rovers beat Wigan 3-0 in the battle of the pies, and there’s a vote in Parliament about whether to leave the EU with no deal, which will lose, so that’ll be Brexit sorted. Or not.

I’ve got to prepare for a haircut this morning so I’m off for a shower, shave and beard trim, but not before I’ve phoned the pharmacy to deliver the prescriptions. Don’t much fancy a scooter trip down into the village in the wind and sideways rain.

Have a good day, everyone, or at least the best you can.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A much more respectable 6.7 this morning. Was worried after that 9.5 last night.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Conspiracy of events last evening, misjudged bolus for meal cos I realised I’d forgotten to put the duvet cover on after replacing the bedding - that was after dinner - then forgot to have the ice cream I’d bolussed for. Anyway, after  the unexpected exertion (king size duvet) and usual struggle, I fell asleep in the riser recliner, and woke up this morning on LO.
> 
> Can’t be more accurate for averaging purposes, the bleeding kit is in the bedroom, further away than the fridge,  but it’s sorted now
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world, Manchester City thrashed Schalke 7-0 last night, so that’s World War 2 finished, Rovers beat Wigan 3-0 in the battle of the pies, and there’s a vote in Parliament about whether to leave the EU with no deal, which will lose, so that’ll be Brexit sorted. Or not.
> 
> I’ve got to prepare for a haircut this morning so I’m off for a shower, shave and beard trim, but not before I’ve phoned the pharmacy to deliver the prescriptions. Don’t much fancy a scooter trip down into the village in the wind and sideways rain.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone, or at least the best you can.



Oh dear! At least you’re trying your best to see the lighter side of it, well done for the  at the end pf your post.


----------



## Lanny

Amazingly I’m just back from blood tests.  And what a time I had of it! Arrived at 9am to find the treatment room half empty & I got ticket no 14. Usually in the 20’s or 30’s! I got in at 09:40 but, my viens wouldn’t cooperate despite all the water I drank this morning at home! Got about a vial & was sent off for urine & drank loads more water. Got another 2 vials of blood & left at 10:20 feeling bloated from all the water & having to go again! Picked up prescription at chemist & now waiting for breakfast to cook in the oven: breaksfast fry up!


----------



## Lanny

Finally sat down to eat breakfast at 10:56 BS 13. That’s Dawn Phenomenon for you: a rise from 5.8 to 13 in 5 hours; a rise of 7mmol when my usual is 1mmol/hour! It must have been the blood letting episode! Just finished breakfast & having midday meds & Levemir a bit early! So, that 13 will be taken care of!


----------



## Madeline

Blimey @Lanny you were lucky! 

6.3 this morning for me. BG has settled nicely now I’ve ditched the shakes, the only blip I’m seeing is after I’ve had my lovely appley sachet of Spatone, there’s no carb value on it, but it’s concentrated apple juice so I’m guessing that’s what’s doing it.

Stay safe, lovelies, it’s just horrid out there here.


----------



## Lanny

Madeline said:


> Blimey @Lanny you were lucky!
> 
> 6.3 this morning for me. BG has settled nicely now I’ve ditched the shakes, the only blip I’m seeing is after I’ve had my lovely appley sachet of Spatone, there’s no carb value on it, but it’s concentrated apple juice so I’m guessing that’s what’s doing it.
> 
> Stay safe, lovelies, it’s just horrid out there here.


Yeah, I WAS lucky! My GP jokingly asked me if that meant I wouldn’t use an umbrella anymore! I told her that umbrellas in Hong Kong have no exposed metal parts & are completely encased in plastic!. There are typhoons every year in the summer months with thunder & lightning! The GP was fascinated!


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> Yeah, I WAS lucky! My GP jokingly asked me if that meant I wouldn’t use an umbrella anymore! I told her that umbrellas in Hong Kong have no exposed metal parts & are completely encased in plastic!. There are typhoons every year in the summer months with thunder & lightning! The GP was fascinated!



I think I’d be more interested in buying sturdy rubber boots


----------



## Docb

Very lucky Lanny, but it is more likely that your saviour was the rain wetting your outer clothing than your shoes. Something from the distant past gives me the idea that the most of lightning would have found the path of least resistance to get to earth and that would be surface disharge through the water film on your clothing rather than through your body.  

Behaviour of high voltage discharges is as about as predictable as the diabetes fairy.


----------



## mikeyB

Just an add on to the morning post.

After my haircut, including ears and eyebrows, and having my best coffin look on, watched the Wednesday afternoon of the Cheltenham Festival. (This is why Ireland is currently deserted). What a magnificent pair of horses. Altior just made it for yet another win - that’s 17 and counting over jumps - in the Queen Mother Champion Chase, and little Tiger Roll in the 4.10 Cross Country - that’s 3m 6f of punishing twists and turns in what was soft going, and challenging fences. Last year’s Grand National winner Tiger Roll was almost cantering around in third or fourth for the first three miles, then took off. And how. Came in first, and you could have made a cup of tea by the time second and third arrived, knackered. Tiger Roll wasn’t even blowing. Irish, of course. So is Altior, though he’s British trained. 

Sorry to go on, but the Cheltenham Festival brings my ancestral Irish blood out. Not a pretty sight


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, my BS this morning was 5.1. Yesterday I was at hospital having my Implantable Loop Recorder removed. Needed to keep my blood sugars a bit higher as I had to have breakfast before 6:00am. Arrived at hospital at 7:30 as instructed and not taken to theatre until 9:30 or so. Thankfully procedure only takes 30 minutes & when I arrived back in the ward my BS was 12. I was happy with that as you never know what time your going to theatre even when you turn up to hospital on time.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me on this wet and windy morning


----------



## Lanny

Well, there’s a little more info about myself from an unintentional little experiment this morning.

I got up this morning at 06:30 BS 7.6 & rushed out to wheel my wheelie bin 750 steps out onto the main road to be dumped at 7am. The change was made last year to dump the bins at 7am instead of 8am & I never really got used to the change! So, all my bins have been VERY full when I got them dummped. Because 9 times out of 10 I forget to wheel them out the night before & realise in bed. Then, SAY to myself I’ll do it in the morning & get up too late!

Well I did it again & forgot last night but, because of my trend, these days, of getting up early I managed to get it out in time this morning! Back in after a round trip of 1500 steps & the weight of a bursting wheelie bin my BS shot up to 8.4.

Breakfast is now in the oven, as I type this, & I’ve put up my breakfast dose from 28 to 30 units of insulin.

It’s STILL blowing a gale out there this morning! So, take care if you have to go out! I wish you all a wonderful day! Stay warm & may there be bright sunshine on the inside & it can huff & puff, rain all sorts & it won’t touch the sunshine on the inside!

Edited to add:* Oops forgot to add I got back in at 06:38 when BS shot up from 7.6 to 8.4.


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me on this wet and windy morning


Hey! It’s good to hear from you, @Northerner  Missed you! AND you get a 5! And there you thought your days of getting 5’s were over! Happy for you on two fronts!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, managed to catch my BG at 5.5 this morning, because I woke 10 minutes before the alarm. 20 mins later and it’s 6.1. Libre sensor ends tomorrow, I'll miss it, it’s been a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 on the Libre.

Still windy, I see.  

Where d’you live, @eggyg? Sounds like your getting ALL the weather at the mo.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today. Off to London in a while to meet up with one of my old TfL friends for lunch and a catch up.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.9 for me. Got my diabetic dietician appointment today. Hoping to tell them to leave to it as I’ve lost almost 1.5 stone since January!


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 4.7 this morning. Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.0 on the Libre.
> 
> Still windy, I see.
> 
> Where d’you live, @eggyg? Sounds like your getting ALL the weather at the mo.


I live in North Cumbria, it’s still blowing a hoolie this morning! Apparently Cumbria had the highest wind speeds on Tuesday night, Wednesday morning. We have been fine, we live on a hill, but the rivers are very full and fields are flooded. The only damage we suffered was a bit of my rosemary bush got torn off!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all a 4.2 for me today, hope you all have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, Gareth still raging up here, albeit not quite as wet as it has been. A surprisingly normal 6.5 this morning. Surprising because for the first time ever I forgot to take my evening basal! I took my BGs at bedtime 7.8, realised I had run out of needles in my everyday diabetes bag, retrieved some from my stock, emptied them into aforementioned bag and then got distracted! I woke up through the night and remembered but didn’t do anything about it, so does this mean I am “ cured”? Is it going to hit me today? So many questions, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Still windy and damp here. I had a Robin style “washing line” last night, a brief dip down to around 4 middle of the night, then a drift back up to a waking 6.9. Neat.

Trouble is, getting vertical, going to the loo, and getting to the coffee machine got me up to 8.1. Triple shot Americano, vape, and morning Levemir, then review in an hour. Ho hum. Gimme a pump.

This will be another afternoon hunkered down watching the racing, but there are worse things to do. Don’t much fancy a trip out, for sure, even though the scooter is hefty. So are slab sided big lorries.



That’s the MikeyB machine, except mine is silver. Don’t think it’s been wind tunnel tested - certainly not with me aboard 

 Pretty cool, though.

Have a good day everyone, take care, and watch out for horizontal trees


----------



## Flower

Good morning a very welcome 6.8 after a cannula failure and hyper and rage bolus hypo last evening. Max 28.9 min 2.0 hhm that's most bases covered!  Insulin just takes that bit too long to work when bg is very high and I knew I shouldn't correct again but guess what - I did.



mikeyB said:


> watched the Wednesday afternoon of the Cheltenham Festival. (This is why Ireland is currently deserted).



This is why Cheltenham is not deserted! Town is the most mad place with every kind of racegoer, people wearing horses heads, dressed as jockeys  and rather a lot of completely blotto people by breakfast time. I love the touts who've been moved along and as you walk past quietly ask if you want to buy a ticket for the Gold Cup. It does make town very amusing but very busy! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Flower said:


> Good morning a very welcome 6.8 after a cannula failure and hyper and rage bolus hypo last evening. Max 28.9 min 2.0 hhm that's most bases covered!  Insulin just takes that bit too long to work when bg is very high and I knew I shouldn't correct again but guess what - I did.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Cheltenham is not deserted! Town is the most mad place with every kind of racegoer, people wearing horses heads, dressed as jockeys  and rather a lot of completely blotto people by breakfast time. I love the touts who've been moved along and as you walk past quietly ask if you want to buy a ticket for the Gold Cup. It does make town very amusing but very busy!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Oh dear, @Flower !

That happened to me too on a smaller scale yesterday! Hadn’t shared it in my post this morning, a little embarrassed, but, will share it now in sympathy!

Because of fasting blood tests yesterday I ended up on BS 13 by the the time I was finished & got to eat breakfast. I bolused an extra 4 units from 28 to 32 units. I forgot to test after but, by the next meal my BS was 8.0 3.5 hours later. I’m always hungry faster than usual if I’ve been fasting as there’s a bigger hole to fill, as it were, created by the fast! So, I needed to increase bolus AGAIN for 2 reasons:- 1. Before meal BS is higher & 2. It’s less than 4 hours after the last meal. So, I added 4 units again to my dose of 26, total of 30 units Novorapid. 1.5 hours later my heart was racing & tested BS 4.5, had coke & ate another little meal before going to bed! It’s probably why I woke with a 7 today, when I woke with a 5 yesterday, as I think I overtreated the hypo: ok technically not a hypo yet but, it eould have been if I hadn’t caught in time & I ‘d already felt it!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 after getting out of hospital yesterday. Went to hospital on Monday for the Consultant to look at the ulcers in my mouth, 45 minutes later on my way to the intake ward. Put on a couple of drips overnight and was told they would have to remove said ulcers especially the one on my tongue. Next morning they took me down for the knife and under local anaesthetic removed them, sent them for biopsy and me back to the ward with a mouthful of stitches. Back on drips good job I carry plenty of insulin on me although they tested my BSLs every hour, kept me in Tuesday and sent me home yesterday after seeing Consultant. Still none the wiser said they would call me with results.

Glad you all survived Gareth I didn`t see much of it.

Nice to see you back @Northerner.

Nice truck @mikeyB.

Have good day all, take care.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2 after getting out of hospital yesterday. Went to hospital on Monday for the Consultant to look at the ulcers in my mouth, 45 minutes later on my way to the intake ward. Put on a couple of drips overnight and was told they would have to remove said ulcers especially the one on my tongue. Next morning they took me down for the knife and under local anaesthetic removed them, sent them for biopsy and me back to the ward with a mouthful of stitches. Back on drips good job I carry plenty of insulin on me although they tested my BSLs every hour, kept me in Tuesday and sent me home yesterday after seeing Consultant. Still none the wiser said they would call me with results.
> 
> Glad you all survived Gareth I didn`t see much of it.
> 
> Nice to see you back @Northerner.
> 
> Nice truck @mikeyB.
> 
> Have good day all, take care.


Sorry to hear this KARNAK. How long will it be for the results. Is it a soft diet meantime?


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Carol, definitely very soft diet. Had a letter 10 minutes ago confirming the procedure and have made another appointment to see the consultant on Monday.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Carol, definitely very soft diet. Had a letter 10 minutes ago confirming the procedure and have made another appointment to see the consultant on Monday.


That’s quick then. Good luck


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all. Late on parade due to wanting to get at the head of the queue for the vampires on the way to work. 4.6 for me

I hope the day is treating you well so far.


----------



## Madeline

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2 after getting out of hospital yesterday. Went to hospital on Monday for the Consultant to look at the ulcers in my mouth, 45 minutes later on my way to the intake ward. Put on a couple of drips overnight and was told they would have to remove said ulcers especially the one on my tongue. Next morning they took me down for the knife and under local anaesthetic removed them, sent them for biopsy and me back to the ward with a mouthful of stitches. Back on drips good job I carry plenty of insulin on me although they tested my BSLs every hour, kept me in Tuesday and sent me home yesterday after seeing Consultant. Still none the wiser said they would call me with results.
> 
> Glad you all survived Gareth I didn`t see much of it.
> 
> Nice to see you back @Northerner.
> 
> Nice truck @mikeyB.
> 
> Have good day all, take care.


Oh lovely, you poor old sausage. Take care, poor sore mouth.

Gareth still rampaging here, utterly fed up with it as I don’t sleep much/well when it’s windy. DSN rand this morning and I’ve emailed screenshots of my BG log to show the consultant. Flatly refused to take their shakes. It’s really very obvious when I’m having the shakes. 

Oh and I woke on 5.8.


----------



## KARNAK

Carolg said:


> That’s quick then. Good luck



Thanks again Carol, I think I`ll need the luck, but spirits are high.



Madeline said:


> Oh lovely, you poor old sausage. Take care, poor sore mouth.



Yes Madeline thank you for your concern. Nice morning BGL keep it up.


----------



## Lanny

Moaning warning!

04:22 BS 8.6.  On the rise again! Still stormy & my shoulder was killing me so, caved in & had some painkillers, arnica & a heat patch. Managed to sleep but, restlessly as I still felt the discomfort while asleep!

I HATE admitting defeat but, I have to face it! The shoulder is too much for me to handle & it’s impacting on my diabetes management! I need an injection! I put my hair in an alice band when going out on Wednesday as it hurt too much to put up my hair!

Oh, drat! Today is Friday & the phone pile up at the health centre is at its worse on Mondays & Fridays. But, I might not NEED to see the GP just a referral to the hospital for an injection, easiest most direct route, or referred back to physio who can also refer me to the hospital. I can hardly do any physio exercises now & I know from the last injury, once that happens ONLY an injection can help!

I just hope it’s as fast as possible as it’ll be a case of pain management: watching the amount of painkillers taken!

Crikey! This post is full of  MOST unlike me!

I will prop up my chin, , to wish you all a VERY early good morning & a MUCH better day than me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.7 for me.

Chin up indeed @Lanny 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on yet another breezy day. The poor birdies must feel seasick, the feeders are swinging all over the place! Well, it’s a 6.6 for me today and I remembered my basal last night. Higher than yesterday when I forgot to take it! Ah well, who am I to question the D? TGIF I expect for the wage slaves. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, still sounds windy outside, isn’t it about time Gareth left the country?


----------



## merrymunky

Morning everyone. 6.8 here.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Up early and 7.3 for me. Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

Well, I didn’t get an app. I posted a separate thread in the General Messages board! But, I phoned my DSN ahead of my diabetic review next week on 21/03/19 to see if test results are done! They are & they’re not as bad as I expected. HbA1c has risen a bit from 60 to 63, Cholesterol is high in the 7’s, liver function is a bit off but, everything else is fine! I said to the DSN that’s miraculous that my blood sugars haven’t risen by much but, at the cost of high amounts of insulin! She said ah well, if that’s what you need!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 with a very sore mouth. Lots of white horses on the sea not including @Robin`s, off out to lunch again can eat anything as long its with a straw.

Poor @Lanny really going through the mill. Our physio department has a dedicated phone line you just refer yourself, they can make any arrangements for further treatment. Waiting time less than a week.

Stay safe folks Gareth still about.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I’m used to weather like this, there were always more ferry cancellations on Mull in March and April than any other time of year. It’s the position of the jetstream that’s giving everyone the chance to experience routine West of Scotland Spring weather. Good fun, isn’t it?

I woke with 7.8 after an overnight battle with the Diabetes Fairy. I had one of those rare events when the bolus I injected for the meal (fairly large bolus too) I discovered before bed had done absolutely nothing. So I was chasing down high double figures to get that 7.8. I can only assume it was injected into a ‘dead’ area. Haven’t got any obvious lipodystrophy. Anyway, it’s all working properly again. 

Now I’ve just got to wait for all that insulin to dribble out unexpectedly. Good game

Anyway, away from the DF and her silly pranks, I’ll be back watching the gee gees. I never bet on horses, or indeed on anything. The only way to make a small fortune betting is start off with a big one.

Lesson of the day? Keep calm and carry on.

Hope Lanny can get sorted, and Karnak - what the docs  never tell you is that with mouth and throat stitches, one of the best local anaesthetics is strong spirits - whisky or gin as a mouthwash and gargle. Don’t swallow. (As if)

Have good day folks, when you wake up tomorrow it’s the weekend


----------



## Bloden

Morning (just about). A Libre 7.7 here.

That’s a fine looking machine...What’s top speed @mikeyB?


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Hope Lanny can get sorted, and Karnak - what the docs never tell you is that with mouth and throat stitches, one of the best local anaesthetics is strong spirits - whisky or gin as a mouthwash and gargle. Don’t swallow. (As if)



Thanks Mike you just made my day. Cheers literally.


----------



## mikeyB

Bloden said:


> Morning (just about). A Libre 7.7 here.
> 
> That’s a fine looking machine...What’s top speed @mikeyB?


8mph on the road, electronically limited. 30 mile range on a full charge


----------



## Bloden

mikeyB said:


> 8mph on the road, electronically limited. 30 mile range on a full charge


So, down hill with the wind behind you, we’re talking...ooh...10 mph!


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.4 for me this morning. My has been activated this afternoon - 6.1 on libre 7.4 on finger prick, hopefully it gets a little closer in the coming days.


----------



## Ditto

7.5 this morning, not bad. Sick of this weather, Storm Hannah coming now.


----------



## Madeline

5.8 again for me this morning. Decided to see what would happen with the old shakes, by lunchtime I was 14.2, which whilst not exactly horrific was more than enough for me, and I fled back to cabbage soup Nocarbland


----------



## Lanny

A moan warning but, a bit more of a proactive one!

05:09 BS 6.2.  Better because the storm had stopped last night!

OMG! Now there’s Hannah forecast with snow! Hopefully if there’s a lot of snow it’ll clear before my review next Thursday: had to cancel one this time last year on the day of the app. because I was snowed in the night before & an amber warning was issued across NI. The hospital were very good about it & issued me another app. a fortnight later & no need for more blood tests!

I suppose this is what it’ll be like every year now: severve storms; due to Global Warming that’s really starting to bite! Hopefully won’t get as BAD as in the film The Day After Tomorrow!

Anyways, slept a LOT better last night & I’ll have to take the good days & nights when I get them in between the storms!

Then, I’ll launch a phone campaign every day starting on, I WAS going to say Monday but, just realised it’s a Bank Holiday as it’s St. Patrick’s Day tomorrow, Tuesday to see  GP. The telephone receptionist just told me about the year waiting list for physio & put down my name without even speaking to a doctor even after I parted with some embarrassing info! I want a doctor to access me & SEE how limited my movement is: the other arm is just as limited & the only thing better about it; it’s painfree! I know I may not get full movement back in my left arm but, if it can get to the painfree state of the right arm I can with live it, & work around, the lack of movement! I need to make a fuss, hate confrontations, as a poster said on my other thread!

I wish you all a good day! Batten down the hatches & keep warm as we wait for Hannah!

Incidentally, one of my nephew’s wife, would that be my niece in law, is a GP in England called Hannah, same spelling! I know my nephew & he will probably be amused by the nation preparing for the wrath of Hannah: she was on one episode of the BBC documentary Junior Doctors Your Life In Their Hands making some of them cry while in charge of them at a hospital, before she changed to a GP: easier, lighter work load to start a family!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 9.2 here.

Ugh, it’s STILL windy. Come on weather, I’m flying to Spain tomorrow. Play nice!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and according to the new sensor a 4.0 but post cat 5.2 and 5.7 on the finger.

Different arm. Must change sleeping sides.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all and according to the new sensor a 4.0 but post cat 5.2 and 5.7 on the finger.
> 
> Different arm. Must change sleeping sides.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


We shall call that a post cat HS! Congratulations!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Madeline

I have a 6.2 this morning. Has Hannah arrived, it’s very windy again - not that it really stopped from Gareth tbh.

@Lanny was she the one who tore them a strip about ties?


----------



## Lanny

Yes! My nephew thought it was funny & he was proud of his wife at the same time when he told me ro watch out for the airing of the episode!


----------



## Madeline

I have no idea at all how I managed to remember that


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.0 waking today. Only rose to 7.5 post breakfast. Not bad. I rose from 6.4 - 9.2 after tea last night which made me worry what this morning would do. I’d eaten salad!!


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 7.0 waking today. Only rosento 8.5 post breakfast. Not bad. I rose from 6.4 - 9.2 after tea last night which made me worry what this morning would do. I’d eaten salad!!


Things are settling down again for you! You’ll know what to expect next month!


----------



## eggyg

Late for roll call this morning, I may be a bit hungover! Anyways a 6.2 at 9, didn’t go to bed until 2, that’s so not like me but we had friends around and we ended up rolling up my rug and dancing to Northern Soul classics! Went straight to bed after they left and I have to now tackle ALL the dishes! My best ones that are not dishwasher proof. Help! Have a great day, we still have Gareth or has he transitioned into Hannah? Whatever, it was seamless!


----------



## merrymunky

Lanny said:


> Things are settling down again for you! You’ll know what to expect next month!




Edited my post. I only rose to 7.5 today I should have said. Things do seem to be settling yes. I still get the odd high rise for no real reason like last night though.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Not a good morning for me, though, woke up with 2.9. Steady line overnight, though, drifting down from a pre sleep 6.8. Evening Levemir, that. Never mind, work in progress

Horrible day, wind and water everywhere. The weather is horrible too.

Still, no need to go out anywhere, so it’s into hibernation mode, the only decisions to made are which sport to watch. Rovers do have a home game this weekend, but that’s tomorrow when it should be just windy with occasional showers. 13.00 kick off, so I assume it’s on telly if the weather is still evil, so there is a default setting if I don’t fancy interacting with the real world

Have a good day folks, don’t forget to check for spiders in the wellies.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Late for roll call this morning, I may be a bit hungover! Anyways a 6.2 at 9, didn’t go to bed until 2, that’s so not like me but we had friends around and we ended up rolling up my rug and dancing to Northern Soul classics! Went straight to bed after they left and I have to now tackle ALL the dishes! My best ones that are not dishwasher proof. Help! Have a great day, we still have Gareth or has he transitioned into Hannah? Whatever, it was seamless!



Oh, snap! I woke with 6.2 as well.

Oh I can see you strutting your stuff!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Wet and windy here. 7.9 for me but miraculously as I was out last night and limited myself to 1 small piece of millionaires shortcake. Mouth sore as at dentist and got a new partial denture which really hurt my gum in the fitting. (Metal clip jagging in...ouch) Now gum swollen and tender. Will be toothless today and slops for me. 
Stay warm, stay safe all.


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Wet and windy here. 7.9 for me but miraculously as I was out last night and limited myself to 1 small piece of millionaires shortcake. Mouth sore as at dentist and got a new partial denture which really hurt my gum in the fitting. (Metal clip jagging in...ouch) Now gum swollen and tender. Will be toothless today and slops for me.
> Stay warm, stay safe all.



Like for your good waking number.  Not your poor gums!  Better make sure soup, if that’s what you mean, is not too hot either!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Went to bed on 6.9 and woke to 6.9. My graph however shows a steep rise to a tad under 9.0 starting around 0100  which started to drop around 0300, it’s been like this for a couple of days now, so I’m trying half a unit more basal.  

I’ve e treated myself to a new lancing devise it should arrive soon a Fast clix I’ll probably have to buy the lancets but as I don’t use that many  I don’t mind.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6, weather is overcast wind has died down. Nothing much to report, glad @Lanny is coping a little better.

Enjoy Spain @Bloden.

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, how worrying! Just got 2 letters in the post just now, a bit later than usual this morning but, can be up to 4pm sometimes, from my health centre. One to tell me to stop statins immediately & book urgent app. with GP. The other telling me to retest in 1 week & I have a phone app. on 26/03/19 regarding Lipid test, which I think is cholesterol? On Saturday when Monday is a Bank Holiday! Now, I’ll be worrying until Tuesday!

I’d already stopped taking statins sometime ago when it was just too painful with the injury as well! Statins have given me aches all over my body from the start when on them & the meds were changed a few times to no avail. Definitely caused by the statins as the aches stopped when I didn’t take them, with GP’s approval a few years ago for 3 months, but, had to go back on them because cholesterol rose too high: “better for you if you can tolerate the side effects”,  I was told!


----------



## Stitch147

Afternoon all, a 9.4 for me this morning when I got up at 4.30 for work. I now have 6 days off. Did get some good news yesterday, they are going to keep me on when I get back from America.


----------



## Ditto

Madeline said:


> 5.8 again for me this morning. Decided to see what would happen with the old shakes, by lunchtime I was 14.2, which whilst not exactly horrific was more than enough for me, and I fled back to cabbage soup Nocarbland


Which shakes? SlimFast? 

I daren't take my reading this morning.


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> Which shakes? SlimFast?
> 
> I daren't take my reading this morning.


No, Stripfast - 9g carbs and 4 shakes a day, SlimFast is 3 a day and 38g carbs, waaaaay too much for me


----------



## Ditto

Darn it, I was gonna try SlimFast again as desperate to curb my food addiction. I'm boiling hot and nauseous all the time now.  Presume it's the D or hopefully just a virus. Never heard of Stripfast.


----------



## Madeline

I got it from Amazon, if you take it, you need to take an iron supplement. Other than that it’s the same stuff, just less carbs and a bit more protein. I much preferred having 4 shakes as it kept me full longer.


----------



## Lanny

04:43 BS 5.3! ALMOST a House Special!

Well, Hannah hasn’t hit us yet! Last night was actually quite warm ish, compared to other nights recently! Slept quite well!

Happy St. Patrick’s Day to my fellow Irish folk! An excuse to get legless at the pub? Oh, drat! I’m tee total so, WHAT do I, in italics, do? Stuff myself with another contraband, to a diabetic, item: cake? I’m toasting this day for the Irish in a slice of carrot cake with my cup of tea after breakfast!

A very early good morning to you all! Have an easy, lazy Sunday!

 Edited to correct typos! Despite appearences, with earlier typos, no I’m not legless & I enjoyed my carrot cake!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Happy St Patrick’s  day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It was rather blustery yesterday in my part of east Kent, nothing like we had been warned about though which I am pleased about.

Woke up to 6.6 my  overnight graph is much improved, still a work in progress though. it shows a very gentle rise from around 0100 and a sudden but brief V around  0400 I probably turned over onto the sensor .

Got a busy morning doing a bit of research into mobility scooters , I am looking for one that can cope with the hill  from Herne Bay up to my village.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me

Only raining gently today so far. Bottom of the Aire Valley looked like a series of lakes yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.8 for me. Terrible night sleep last night. Couldn’t settle and kept waking throughout the night. Might go back to bed!


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me
> 
> Only raining gently today so far. Bottom of the Aire Valley looked like a series of lakes yesterday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Hey! @khskel  The same score as me: 5.3!


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 6.8 for me. Terrible night sleep last night. Couldn’t settle and kept waking throughout the night. Might go back to bed!



Oh, dear! @merrymunky  Hope you have a nice lie in & if you can’t sleep, at least rest your eyes!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here! I was 5.6 at bedtime, and 5.0 when I woke at 3am and it took ages to get back to sleep again. Obviously my body started revving up for the day at that point!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.5 here! I was 5.6 at bedtime, and 5.0 when I woke at 3am and it took ages to get back to sleep again. Obviously my body started revving up for the day at that point!



Grr! I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Docb

Morning all, 6.2 and sunshine although all around is cloud.  Bit black over MikeyB's way.  

Just reviewed data for March to date.  Almost everything in range 4.5-9 with odd excursions which I can pin down to specifics.... Cappuccinos and oat biscuits now off the menu but a biscuit with my evening cup of tea is on - stopped the low 4's the following day.  Think I might be cracking this carb lark.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Sunny ,dry and not too breezy. At least it will give my new blossom on cherry tree a chance to finish opening up. 

Early to bed and woke at 1130 with 5.5, then at 0900 to a 6.7.  Much better, and mouth still a bit sore, but should manage on all fronts to have a walk.
Have a good day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 @ 7, 0900 dropped to 2.8, who knows. Well we have a lot of grey sky mixed with blue temperature outside is 16C in the shade. Off to watch the Liverpool match at local club but being Paddy`s day will wear green instead of red. 

Enjoy St. Patricks day but most of all celebrate life.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 5.9 for me and currently cruising at 9.3 because I’ve run out of yoghurt so shake. MrMadeline has been away and is home late tomorrow, so today will be spent doing the dull stuff like laundry .


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Bit breezy, but it’s actually bright and sunny here, with a few dark clouds zipping around. A liver driven 8.2 for me

Not for the first time, I was talking rubbish about the footie yesterday.  My edition of the Grauniad had printed the wrong week’s fixtures, so the only thing I have to do today is get down to Spar for some toilet roll. As it’s St Patrick’s Day, I may grab some cabbage to make Colcannon. 

It was St Patrick that started the trend for tying Christian holy days to old pagan celebrations. He was for fixing the date of Easter, around the Spring Equinox, but the authorities in the church disagreed, so Easter wobbles about. 

Talking about wobbling, I’m having a bad few days with the mobilty but that may just be a passing hindrance, just a temporary visitation. It’s happened before, usually around DWP assessments

Found out yesterday my PIP has gone up a couple of quid each week, so that should boost the sybaritic life I lead

Have a good St Patrick’s Day. If you’re going to celebrate with Guinness, make sure it’s Dublin brewed. The stuff that’s brewed in London isn’t up to snuff. It’s the water. In Dublin it falls out of the sky, in London it’s hard and at least third hand. It makes a big difference. And no, it’s not good for you whichever you choose. The good news is that there are fewer calories in a pint of Guinness than a pint of Stella.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Madeline

I got an updated PIP letter, no end date now, just ‘ongoing basis’ which is fine by me as I’m unlikely to miraculously recover. Planning on spending the extra couple of pounds on a book, when I’ve saved enough weeks for a paperback, that is


----------



## Ditto

6.8 this morning. Happy St Patrick's Day all.  

I'm experimenting with SlimFast as I was no doubt in double figures anyway. I will be wanting to gnaw my own arm off by 3...


----------



## merrymunky

Lanny said:


> Oh, dear! @merrymunky  Hope you have a nice lie in & if you can’t sleep, at least rest your eyes!



I had a long lie in then had breakfast. Rose to 10.6!!! Suffice it to say I am not pleased and have spent the afternoon walking. I needed to go to collect a parcel for the hubby so I have decided to just keep walking. 7000 steps so far and going to walk the reverse route home rather than the shortcut. Hopefully the step count will be great and my blood sugars abbot lower for tea time. I was scared to eat at lunchtime so had carrot sticks and a little limonof mature cheddar.


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> I had a long lie in then had breakfast. Rose to 10.6!!! Suffice it to say I am not pleased and have spent the afternoon walking. I needed to go to collect a parcel for the hubby so I have decided to just keep walking. 7000 steps so far and going to walk the reverse route home rather than the shortcut. Hopefully the step count will be great and my blood sugars abbot lower for tea time. I was scared to eat at lunchtime so had carrot sticks and a little limonof mature cheddar.



It sounds like Dawn Phenomenon where the liver pumps out blood sugars to enable us to get up in the mornings to catch breakfast; throwback to the our evoluionary Stone Age Man days. If you eat something that liver dump will stop. If you don't the liver will continue dumping sugar into your blood until you do eat. The trick is to eat just enough to stop blood sugars from rising but, not too much! You'll have to experiment to find what works for YOU! I found that half an oatcake & half dose of insulin works for me. Some find eating some protein works better like some cheese or a slice of sandwich meat if you're not on blood sugar lowering meds or insulin: Metformin does not lower blood sugars if that's all you're on for your diabetes. Hope that helps!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Madeline

11.7

Nope, not a clue. Tested twice, it’s definitely correct.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me. 

Off-site team building event today. Oh joy!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an unremarkable 5.9 here.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Off-site team building event today. Oh joy!


Ah, I miss those occasions! (NOT! ) Hope you bond well with your fellow sufferers!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.1 after another terrible night. I didn’t even fall asleep till around 5am.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Off-site team building event today. Oh joy!


Oh heck (((hug))) . Being a retired person I no  longer have to put up with them.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I looked out the window yesterday and couldn’t believe my eyes , sleet , it lasted all of five minutes.
Woke up to 7.4 , my own fault as yesterday I forgot I now needed 4.5 units of basal not  4 .

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

08:42 BS 8.1. Didn’t have a good night as I almost threw up twice in the night!

I was a bit more relaxed about testing yesterday & only did 3 tests:- waking, before dinner & 2 hours after dinner; 5.3, 5.3 & 7.3. Went to bed as usual just after the after dinner test at 19:39, maybe asleep by 8pm? I wasn’t really hungry at dinner & ate lightly: brussels pate on oatcakes. I woke just after 23:30 to go to the toilet & when I was vertical I felt really bloated & full. I was face down in the sink having a trying to throw up coughing fit but, didn’t vomit! I went back into bed just as the midnight alarm went off, took my Levermir & tested 00:02 BS 10.4. High but, I put it down to the stress of the toilet trip. I lay in bed but, couldn’t sleep as I still felt very bloated. Around 04:30 I had another trying to throw up coughing fit that sat me up in bed. Let’s just say I released some gases & I could taste the pate I’d eaten for dinner. After that I felt much better & fell asleep around 06:00/06:30 ish?

Considering that when I checked with my DSN my blood test results a few days ago & my liver function was a bit off, this is the first sign I’ve had of difficulty digesting fat? The pate was quite fatty as I was eating, I thought: was trying out Sainsbury’s own brand!

I’ll have to call tomorrow for an urgent app. with Doctor **** as in one of the letters I received on Saturday & see what’s up?

I’m up but, still a bit tired & the last thing I want to do right now is eat! So, usual half oatcake & half usual breakfast dose of Novorapid & try to get some more rest!

I hope you all have a better day than me! Propping chin up for a  Best I can do I didn’t pepper the post with a single frown & I’m not going to now!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.4 for me today. No work until Saturday for me this week. 3 weeks until we fly off to Vegas to start our America adventure. I'm gonna start sorting and packing this week.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke with 7.6, which is a minor miracle considering last evening’s curry

Went down into the village yesterday afternoon for some supplies. Bit windy and cold, but sunny. Bit busy, too, lots of cyclists about, shouting cheery greetings like “Lazy bugger” 

For some reason got back very wheezy. Might have been the various 4x4s and buses I got stuck behind. That’s all you drivers polluting the world. Still, at least I’m not a baby in a pushchair.

Anyway, after that exertion fell asleep in the recliner last night, and woke up at 7.30 feeling awful, wobbly and aching, so I’m waiting to see if a triple shot Americano, CBD oil, morning Levemir and two paracetamol can turn me human. Usually works

So, while I’m regenerating, have a good day everyone. Weather’s back to normal, so get out and enjoy the flattened daffodils


----------



## Carolg

7.1 for me. Nice out.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 forgot night time Basal. Good day yesterday Guinness was flowing well, mind you I have to agree with @mikeyB about the quality of water used to make it. 

@merrymunky just try to rest when you can, your doing great with the walking.

Hope you have a more relaxing day than night @Lanny.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Lanny

11:55 BS 7.5. Didn’t sleep but got some rest & feeling better & hungry now. So, will have my midday meds, insulin basal & bolus & eat! I think I will throw out the rest of the pate to be sure, to be sure: Irish side of me coming out!

I don’t think that Hannah actually hit us at all or was it just confused with the tail end of Gareth? It’s a very black looking day: overcast with black rain clouds; not nice Bank Holiday weather!

A much more enthusiastic have a good day everyone!


----------



## grainger

Diabetes sucks. 11.3 this morning x


----------



## Madeline

A potter, a tub of skyr and some cheese has brought mine down to 8.3 PHEW.


----------



## Emma Lowery

Ok so I’m trying to get some understanding behind my blood sugars with the libre. Anyone shed some light on why they’re like a yo-yo overnight? How do I try and even it out?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4 on the dot for me. I blame the assault course yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

05:57 BS 9.7. Not surprised as my sleep was quite disturbed with the pain & discomfort of my shoulder! Have had my half oatcake & half my breakfast dose, would be 30 units Novorapid for the higher BS so, 15 units, & try to get some more rest before I face the phone pile up at 08:30. Know I WILL get an appointment this time but, still have to go through the phone queue! Hopefully it’ll be an early urgent appointment then, after I’m seen, will join the hordes at the treatment room to redo blood tests. At least I’ll know what’s up after it niggling me all weekend, lengthened by the Bank Holiday!

I wish you all a better day! Take care folks!


----------



## Lanny

khskel said:


> Morning all 4 on the dot for me. I blame the assault course yesterday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Ohh! That’s too close to the wire if it’s pre cat! Best have a jelly baby or 2 before you see to the cats!


----------



## AJLang

Really struggling with high overnight levels during the last fortnight despite continually increasing my basal rates. 5.15 12.7 had a full correction. Woke up at 7am and it was 12.8. At this moment in time I completely hate gastroparesis.


----------



## Lanny

AJLang said:


> Really struggling with high overnight levels during the last fortnight despite continually increasing my basal rates. 5.15 12.7 had a full correction. Woke up at 7am and it was 12.8. At this moment in time I completely hate gastroparesis.



I felt like that too a month or so ago when I still hadn’t found the right basal doses for what I needed: the percentage increases were scaring me! But, my BS numbers were scaring me more! So, I kept doing the basal increases until I got it right! I never thought I would have to go SO much more: 6 & 20 units Levemir am/pm to 20 & 40 units now; that’s what needed to keep my BS in check, most of the time! There’s still the odd painful night when my waking BS is high, like today! Needs must!

I’m shocked to hear my HbA1c has stayed the same as last time, end of Aug. 2018 & I said to my DSN but, that’s on horrifying amounts of insulin! She said ah well, if that’s what you need!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 4 on the dot for me. I blame the assault course yesterday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


There was one of those on the course I went on once - I refused to do it because it was about 12 months after I had broken my femur and I refused to do anything that was unnecessary that might cause an injury. Of course, I was made to feel like I wasn't a 'team player', which was fine with me as I'm not! Well, not in silly games, anyway


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Really struggling with high overnight levels during the last fortnight despite continually increasing my basal rates. 5.15 12.7 had a full correction. Woke up at 7am and it was 12.8. At this moment in time I completely hate gastroparesis.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things settle down for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Phone just rang with a BT automated text delivery service...a completely blank message. Must be Parcel Farce with my new Libre sensors on their way. Same thing happened last time, so I made sure I updated my Abbot account with my mobile number. Ah well, the wonders of modern technology seem to be defeating them both.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things settle down for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan. Overnight average for the last week is a whopping 10.1....


----------



## AJLang

Lanny said:


> I felt like that too a month or so ago when I still hadn’t found the right basal doses for what I needed: the percentage increases were scaring me! But, my BS numbers were scaring me more! So, I kept doing the basal increases until I got it right! I never thought I would have to go SO much more: 6 & 20 units Levemir am/pm to 20 & 40 units now; that’s what needed to keep my BS in check, most of the time! There’s still the odd painful night when my waking BS is high, like today! Needs must!
> 
> I’m shocked to hear my HbA1c has stayed the same as last time, end of Aug. 2018 & I said to my DSN but, that’s on horrifying amounts of insulin! She said ah well, if that’s what you need!


I agree with you Lanny it is scary when you need to keep putting basal sup and up. I’m now on ten units more than I was six weeks ago! I hope that your levels start to even out.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.4 today,

Off to the hand clinic today, bets are now being taken on how long before someone points out it's not the foot clinic and I must be in the wrong place  Calm thoughts..

I hope you can get things to settle Amanda, what a battle for you x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Flower. Good luck in the hand clinic x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, been absent without leave for a couple of days, no reason just kept forgetting! A 6.5 this morning which is better than the 7s I’ve had the last two days. Staying at home day today, batch cooking to fill my freezer. Soup, spag Bol, chilli, goulash. That should keep us going for a while, better remember to keep something out for tonight’s tea though. Done that before,  spent all day cooking, put it in the freezer and had nowt to eat for that day’s meals! Numpty! Good luck to all with appointments etc today.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning folks. 6.6 here this morning. A better sleep last night but it still took a long while to drift off.


----------



## Lanny

Well! I jinxed myself didn’t I? I counted my chickens before they hatched saying I WILL get an appointment. Said doctor, of the letter, is off on leave this week & I’ll have another doctor call me at home tomorrow! Means I can’t go out tomorrow & the niggling worry continues! I don’t feel like trooping out to face the hordes at the treatment room now. I see what’s what after phone call tomorrow. And my diabetic review at the hospital is the day after that! This is because there was an extra vial of my blood leftover from my tests last week when only 1 vial was taken & I was sent off to drink loads of water for another try. They took another 2 vials just in case the first one had clotted! When tests are sent to the hospital they’re processed there, instead of at the health centre, & they don’t have access to the results: asked the health centre before for them before an earlier review! The health centre must have tested that extra vial because the nurse said “Oh, it hasn’t clotted & we might as well test it too rather than throw it out!”


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. An 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good morning, a 2.9 for me , duly corrected, but must admit I'm still feeling the after shocks! Headache and a bit shakey.


----------



## Emma Lowery

4.9 this morning, libre says I was low most of the night so that accounts for the terrible headache!


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good morning, a 2.9 for me , duly corrected, but must admit I'm still feeling the after shocks! Headache and a bit shakey.


Take the easy today @Lucy Honeychurch A low hypo like that is exhausting!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 5.4 according to the Libre. Just for fun I did a blood test - 5.7. Take your pick.

I’m on my second Americano, I was feeling a bit decaffeinated when I woke. It’s terrible when you have addictions like that. Something should be done. It’ll bring society to its knees.

On the subject of being brought to your knees, my right leg has decided to play the fool, so I had to cook last night perched on a stool. (That’s 2 points on PIP Daily Living.)  Not too bad this morning, I just get worse during the day. Just like a politician

Anyway, have a good day, folks. I might have a trip into the village - bit short on milk for tonight’s toad in the hole


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 down to 2.2 at 10 am, just like @Lucy Honeychurch took immediate action, I shall not be needing Basal insulin at this rate. 

Hope things calm down for you Amanda, {{{HUGS}}} from too.

Good luck at hand clinic @Flower.

Have good day all.


----------



## Madeline

9.4 for me this morning, trotted off for blood tests, and have to go back at 12.20 so they can do the 4+ hours theophylline one. Grrrr. 

Got my cholesterol levels back, HDL is 1.8 so I don’t think anyone will be pushing statins at me. Point proven that VLCHF doesn’t affect my results at least


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Spring Equinox! Yayyy!!!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I’ve not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everyone. 
Woke to 5.2 .  I saw the message that I needed to start a new sensor and I hadn’t applied one yesterday  , that will be, rectified after my shower. 

I treated myself to a Fast clix jabber  tried out yesterday oh what a difference,  I didn’t think it had worked till I gave my finger a gentle squeeze and just enough blood appeared.


----------



## Lanny

Hey! @Ljc a House Special!  Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  I’ve not read any posts yet, so I hope all is well with everyone.
> Woke to 5.2 .  I saw the message that I needed to start a new sensor and I hadn’t applied one yesterday  , that will be, rectified after my shower.
> 
> I treated myself to a Fast clix jabber  tried out yesterday oh what a difference,  I didn’t think it had worked till I gave my finger a gentle squeeze and just enough blood appeared.


Congratulations on the House Special!  

I've only ever used the Multiclix jabber, I wouldn't know how to use any other sort! I've had various different jabbers with free meters over the years but they have all looked too crude in comparison. Still on my original box of lancets too, after 10 years and 9 months!  They've discontinued the Multiclix now but I have 3 spare boxes so should be OK for a few years yet  Anyway, isn't there some sort of cure due in 10 years?


----------



## Lanny

06:17 BS 6.3. 

Got a new Entertainment TV pass at Now TV & spent all of yesterday rewatching season 7 episodes of Game of Thrones: it’s been 2 years so, needed the reminder! Awww!  All those spectacular shots of the rugged coastline around Dragonstone were filmed at Downhill in County Londonderry on The Causeway Coast. I’ve been there so many times & it REALLY is that spectacular: only the little holiday chalets & the railway line has been removed from the shots. And oddly enough, took me a few seconds to recognise because of its removal, The Mussenden Temple on top of the mountain has been removed from the shots as well! But, that was built in the style of an ancient Greco-Roman temple & probably wouldn’t fit into the world of Westeros! 

I used to travel by railway every weekend back home during my college years in Derry & the train tracks follows the sea all the way from Castlerock, just on the East side of that mountain through 3 tunnels, through Downhill, Bellerina where the handgliding club is & all the way to Derry! It’s jaw droppingly beautiful! If you ever visit The Causeway Coast I HIGHLY recommend doing that railway journey if not the entire Belfast to Derry line then at least from Coleraine or Castlerock to Derry: you’ll see where GOT season 7 was filmed for free without going on a coach tour!

Oops! Went over like a tourist guide there! But, that’s the film set that my younger brother says to all & sundry he grew up on: been a Londoner since he left for college; “I always knew I grew up on a film set!”

Now, taking off the tourist guide cap, I’ll have breakfast & then wait for the phone to ring to find out what’s up! Wishing you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today. Going to attempt to cut the grass this afternoon. Hopefully it's dried out enough.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. The sun may not have his hat on yet but snap @Ljc HS for me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, having managed to avoid all but the most negligible amount of carbs yesterday I have woken on 6.9, yay

Celebrating with a bowl of Greek yoghurt. Mr Madeline is conducting his annual spring annihilation of stray vegetation in the garden - chopping stuff off and up, and I am going back to sleeeeeep for a bit.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on the House Special, @khskel


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. My aggressive increasing of overnight basals has started to work with a 7.3 this morning  Rather pleased with that as my midnight-6am 7 day average is currently 10.5. I wil do l a little bit more tweaking upwards of the basal tonight.


----------



## eggyg

Snap @Lanny 6.3 for me too. Trip to the hairdressers today, cut and colour, a week overdue as my hairdresser selfishly went to Rome last week for her 50th birthday, I might forgive as she has been doing my hair for almost 30 years! Then eyebrows and ‘tash waxing afterwards. High maintenance? Moi? Have a great day all. It’s feeling milder out there, at last.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a bad start to the day here. I was blasted out of bed by the phone ringing at 7.30am with a BT automated text delivery, same as yesterday, completely blank. I suspect it was Parcelfarce telling me they delivered my Libre sensor yesterday. Checking my BG after that rude awakening, it read 10.1  so I immediately rage bolused a couple of extra units with my breakfast dose, so now I'm sitting at 4.8 and falling, contemplating a post-breakfast biccy!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.6 to kick off Spring. I'll join you with a medicinal biscuit @Robin 

Lovely House Spesh @Ljc , I think the 5 and the .2 have broken on my meter. I've got finger jabber envy, yours sounds like a good one! 

Have the best Wednesday you can everyone


----------



## merrymunky

Woken to a 7.2 this morning. Much better sleep last night and a nice lie in this morning.


----------



## Emma Lowery

6.0 for me this morning - well that was when I woke up after being up with a hypo in the night. i'm tired and grumpy today - roll on 6pm so I can go home!


----------



## Madeline

I spoke too soon, blasted steroids have sent me up to 12.2. All I’ve had is proper Greek yoghurt. Gaaaaah.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Long lie in this morning. 10 hours kip. Think I’m turning into a teenager, apart from the spots and self abuse

Woke up on 8.2, or thereabouts, probably due to a misjudged correction of a bedtime 3.2. Plus a bit of DP. Who cares, it’s not that bad. At least I slept through the hypo hangover, to find the country is in chaos, according to various politicians. What took them so long to notice? It’s their fault, anyway. So is food banks, and the pitiful state of NHS England, and the scarcity of policemen. Don’t shame this government for not sorting out Brexit, shame them for that.

Oops, long sleeps must make me paradoxically grumpier.

Don’t worry, I’ll set the alarm tomorrow, then I can be my usual sunny self

Have a good day, everyone, Spring Equinox. 20 minutes in midday sunlight should get you your RDA of Vitamin D, so do it


----------



## Lanny

My GP just called me, the one I haven’t seen in 5/6 years since she started teaching at medical school & only works part time, & it is my liver that’s causing problems. She’s referred me on to the Gastrointestinal team at the hospital for a series of tests like Hepatitis etc. I’ll need to keep an eye on the liver with blood tests every 6-8 weeks. It’s a long waiting list for the gasto team. Also, a good idea to go back on the low fat diet I adopted for 6 years after my diagnosis of Fatty Liver: it’s only this past year when I started eating, eggs, diary & red meat again!

Now, there’s just the diabetic review to go at the hospital tomorrow!


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Have a good day, everyone, Spring Equinox. 20 minutes in midday sunlight should get of Vitamin D, so do it



How much skin though, Mike? Don’t want to scare the neighbours.


----------



## mikeyB

Just face and short sleeves should do it easily, Madeline, no need for any excitement


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Just face and short sleeves should do it easily, Madeline, no need for any excitement


Yeah, any more really wouldn’t be kind


----------



## Ditto

Happy Spring. 

10.1 @ 6.29am  had breakfast then 9.6 @ 12.23pm. Fed-up. I want to comfort eat. Need to go and have my liver tested, been putting it off. Feeling really ill all the time. All self-inflicted which doesn't make me feel any better. Moan moan moan...


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guys/ girls 4.6 hopefully a better day today. Went shopping in Tesco`s yesterday felt the usual onslaught of a hypo coming on, took three glucose tablets thought that would be enough. Walking down the road knew I was getting worse called/fell into local club ordered full sugar coke drank it sat down. Managed to test 2.0 , had to lay down my mates wanted to call an ambulance I wasn't having any of it, managed to recover about an hour later still only up to 3.0. About an hour after that 4.6, got home a bit of a bad night, no Basal today. Take care everyone its still a bad day.


----------



## Madeline

@KARNAK


----------



## KARNAK

Oh Madeline no need for a sad face, life goes on .


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi guys/ girls 4.6 hopefully a better day today. Went shopping in Tesco`s yesterday felt the usual onslaught of a hypo coming on, took three glucose tablets thought that would be enough. Walking down the road knew I was getting worse called/fell into local club ordered full sugar coke drank it sat down. Managed to test 2.0 , had to lay down my mates wanted to call an ambulance I wasn't having any of it, managed to recover about an hour later still only up to 3.0. About an hour after that 4.6, got home a bit of a bad night, no Basal today. Take care everyone its still a bad day.


Very sorry to hear this Ted  Good to hear that you found help and didn't need the ambulance. Don't do it again!  Seriously, I hope things stabilise for you and you have a much better day today. Of course, supermarkets are well known for causing hypos...


*Supermarkets of the Future…*




It would appear, after a short period of very unscientific study (anecdotal evidence from several members of the forum) that supermarkets are the most likely places for diabetics to experience problems of either high, or more probably, low blood sugars. Several members cited the supermarket as the scene of their worst hypo. Clearly there is a marketing opportunity presenting itself here for the enlightened supermarkets of the future – special Diabetics Days, when the whole store is geared up to receiving and catering for the pancreatically-challenged members of society. Given the exponential increase in the number of diabetics diagnosed every minute (or so we are told!), this could be a huge source of revenue for those chains willing to go the extra mile to win the loyalty of this specialised group of shoppers.

Imagine, therefore, specially trained staff on hand at every aisle, jelly baby bins at five metre intervals, free testing equipment using loyalty point strips, cushioned surfaces in case of sudden collapse, and a huge array of diabetic chocolate, jams and cakes to tempt the cash from a diabetic’s deep pockets…

Right, is everyone ready? Five minutes to go!
Maureen- what happens if someone goes low?
Er, they start talking nonsense and staring ahead?
That’s right, but not always, so don’t be misled!
And Phoebe, have you filled up the jelly baby bins?
Yes Mr Worsnip, they’re filled to the brim!

OK, now it’s time that we open the shop – 
Kevin, are the mats out should any of them drop?
Does that really happen sir? They just fall on the floor?
I’m afraid so, quite often…now let’s open the door…
Remember, it’s hot so they’ll be dropping like flies – 
If you spot one, and catch them, you’ll be up for a prize!

Ah! Ladies and Gents, will you please step this way?
Let me welcome you to shop on our Diabetics Day!
Over there you’ll find trollies that have meters built-in,
Ask a member of staff if you need insulin.
We’ve all kinds in stock, and it won’t cost a thing,
Just one word of caution – the Lantus might sting!

Mr Worsnip! Mr Worsnip! One’s just gone down!
She was reaching for sauce – I think it was brown!
OK – John, go to condiments, let’s just hope they’re fine,
That’s the third one so far by a quarter past nine!
Oh dear, I can see, if things go on this way,
Our Diabetics Special will be a very long day!

Later:
Well done everybody! That’s the last of them gone!
The prize for most ‘catches’ has gone to young John!
I’m happy to say that they all left alive,
And the three in the hospital, it is thought they’ll survive!
We’ve sold out of oily fish, porridge and ham,
But we didn’t shift a jar of diabetic jam!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today - first time in the 5s for ages! Must be all that lovely Spring sunshine we had yesterday!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.0 for me but 4.4/4.7 post cat. Nice flatfish overnight albeit a red one. Spot check after early hours toilet stop was 4.8 

Have the best day you can everyone. @KARNAK I hope you manage to stay upright.


----------



## Lanny

07:17 BS 6.8. Not too bad considering I didn’t get much sleep: never can before a review! So, spent the night watching GOT season 1: everybody was so much younger looking especially the the Stark girls!

Will have some breakfast & a very rushed lunch before I off to the hospital around 13:00: not a good idea to put off lunch as appointments can run late; went hypo while waiting once & then high from the humbugs when I eventually ate a very late lunch!

Have a good day everyone!

Oh, by the way, I haven’t shopped at a supermarket in a good 7/8 years & do it online to be delivered. Our local Tesco is now a half empty cavern with only half of the stock it used to, plenty of room to move around now, because a lot of people shop online: there’s a lot more stuff available, not in the shop/s, as it’s delivered directly from the big depot at Antrim that serves all of NI.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 07:17 BS 6.8. Not too bad considering I didn’t get much sleep: never can before a review! So, spent the night watching GOT season 1: everybody was so much younger looking especially the the Stark girls!
> 
> Will have some breakfast & a very rushed lunch before I off to the hospital around 13:00: not a good idea to put off lunch as appointments can run late; went hypo while waiting once & then high from the humbugs when I eventually ate a very late lunch!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!
> 
> Oh, by the way, I haven’t shopped at a supermarket in a good 7/8 years & do it online to be delivered. Our local Tesco is now a half empty cavern with only half of the stock it used to, plenty of room to move around now, because a lot of people shop online: there’s a lot more stuff available, not in the shop/s, as it’s delivered directly from the big depot at Antrim that serves all of NI.


Good luck with the review @Lanny


----------



## eggyg

7.3 today. My own fault, couldn’t resist a chocolate digestive at bedtime. Babysitting today, then I must try and decide what I am taking on holiday with me. Gone are the days half my suitcase was full of high heels and matching handbags, half of it is full of medication ( not my insulin of course)! Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Gone are the days half my suitcase was full of high heels and matching handbags, half of it is full of medication ( not my insulin of course)! Have a good day.


Sigh! Me too!


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, it’s an 8 for me. Mr Madeline and the children have forced the issue and are chopping down (well he is, as part of his spring slash and burn initiative) my beloved birch trees - the pollen is my worst so they are right really. He’s very excited as he’s collected about 2l of sap from one tree where he cut the branches off. Apparently I’m going to boil it down and make birch syrup that I can’t try 

Have a great day everyone, let’s all try and stay upright, and may all appointments etc go well


----------



## AJLang

***** Diabetes
4.30am 4.4 so had a small can of Coke
5.30am 6.8 Brilliant I thought
7.00am 10.8!!!! And continues to rise and I feel so nauseous
Not a happy bunny


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## Docb

5.9 here.  One too many asterisks AJLang?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today. Didn't cut the grass in the end yesterday, will do it tomorrow. Off out to paradise wildlife park today.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. Don’t know where I was yesterday but know I went for a bit of a walk. 10.1 this morning after a verysudden hypo of 2.7  last night before bed. Over corrected  as usual. Felt rough then had to explain to my 18 year old grandson what he might see if I hypo. He looked suprised but when I said I could seem crabbit, he very  rightly said”what’s new”. Out of babes and smart Alexs.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, a disappointing 13. Hopefully the rest of the day will be better . Have a good day all.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning friends. I woke to a 6.9 but have only just got round to getting up and having some breakfast. Another shocking sleep. Husband is off work today so we were all set to head over to Brownsea Island for the day but have postponed till next week instead now since I felt like a zombie on waking.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.8 no overnight Basal, DSN said run high for a few days down to 7.4 now.



Benny G said:


> That laying down hypo, that's a close call mate. I hope you are feeling more like yourself.



Yeah sure am @Benny G, thanks for your concern.

Thanks Alan  bit of a close call but you did make I laugh.

Go for it @Lanny, good luck.

Hope you are feeling better Amanda.

Have good day if you can folks, stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.8 no overnight Basal, DSN said run high for a few days down to 7.4 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure am @Benny G, thanks for your concern.
> 
> Thanks Alan  bit of a close call but you did make I laugh.
> 
> Go for it @Lanny, good luck.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Amanda.
> 
> Have good day if you can folks, stay safe.



Much safer that way: that’s some drop if that’s after breakfast; you’d hypoed if on basal!

Thanks for the good wishes for my review, @KARNAK 

Just finished an early lunch & my midday meds a little early. Will just have enough time to test after lunch before I leave the house!


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone

Middle of the night cock up for me. Found my BG to be 3.2, so corrected that. Woke up on 9.8, which is a combination of JBs and another long lie in, so inserting morning Levemir late. Ho hum 

It’s hard work being a slob. While slobbing, I’ve just finished reading the last of Ann Cleves Shetland books. If you’ve been watching Shetland, the TV show was a completely different crime and story. The book is far more more thoughtful, and (spoiler alert) everyone gets a happy ending, which is a rare commodity in the world at the moment.

I’m now reading a Val McDermid, who is a different kind of writer. She’s from Kirkcaldy, so her books are darker and nastier. I like a bit of Scottish Noir.

Anyway, all this research into how to kill folk won’t put food on the table, so I’m off down into the village for a few bits. And annoy 4x4 drivers

Have a good day everyone, enjoy life, that’s an order


----------



## Lanny

12:38 BS 5.5 90 mins after lunch! A bit of a boo boo there! But, had an oatcake & a jelly baby, just in case, to cover 2.5 hours of active insulin. Will also take some jelly babies & testing kit with me. Have to take the bigger handbag now as my wee bag won’t hold all that! I added an extra 2 units Novorapid for eating less than 4 hours after breakfast that was too much! Great start as I head off to the hospital now!


----------



## Emma Lowery

4.2 for me this morning after another fitful night including 3 hypo corrections. 

I am exhausted and have come into work a couple of hours late. Boss doesn't mind as I have a meeting at 7pm which means I won't be home until gone 9pm


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Middle of the night cock up for me. Found my BG to be 3.2, so corrected that. Woke up on 9.8, which is a combination of JBs and another long lie in, so inserting morning Levemir late. Ho hum
> 
> It’s hard work being a slob. While slobbing, I’ve just finished reading the last of Ann Cleves Shetland books. If you’ve been watching Shetland, the TV show was a completely different crime and story. The book is far more more thoughtful, and (spoiler alert) everyone gets a happy ending, which is a rare commodity in the world at the moment.
> 
> I’m now reading a Val McDermid, who is a different kind of writer. She’s from Kirkcaldy, so her books are darker and nastier. I like a bit of Scottish Noir.
> 
> Anyway, all this research into how to kill folk won’t put food on the table, so I’m off down into the village for a few bits. And annoy 4x4 drivers
> 
> Have a good day everyone, enjoy life, that’s an order


I’ve been trying to pick up the Ann Cleaves books from my local charity shops to no avail, I may have to stop being so tight and get them from Amazon! I have enjoyed the Shetland series on the whole but sometimes I feel they drag the story line out and I am disappointed to learn hardly any scenes are actually shot in Shetland! What a swizz! I like Val McDemid too but never watched any of the TV adaptations. Have you read Stuart McBride? Very Scottish Noir!


----------



## Lanny

Just back from the hospital! Appointment ran VERY late because there was a student doctor with the consultant then had to wait for 3 other people who had appointments with the dietician. So, literally JUST about caught the last bus back! Will make a cup of tea & eat the sandwich I bought before leaving the hospital! Will update on another thread once I’ve eaten: starving!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning tested at 1.30am and was so frustrated that my BG was as high as 11.5 (Libre had said 6.5) that I tested again and it was 10.6.  Looking on the bright side I thought that at least it meant a hypo free sleep. Scanned at 5.15am and it said 2.8 - so I thought that I'd better finger prick check and it was 2.7. I could cry about how erratic my BGs are now especially when the consultant thought that I was doing so well a fortnight ago.  I'm definitely carb counting everything properly - OH and I cross check the carbs for everything - and bolusing properly.  Guess it's just that lovely friend of mine gastroparesis.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning tested at 1.30am and was so frustrated that my BG was as high as 11.5 (Libre had said 6.5) that I tested again and it was 10.6.  Looking on the bright side I thought that at least it meant a hypo free sleep. Scanned at 5.15am and it said 2.8 - so I thought that I'd better finger prick check and it was 2.7. I could cry about how erratic my BGs are now especially when the consultant thought that I was doing so well a fortnight ago.  I'm definitely carb counting everything properly - OH and I cross check the carbs for everything - and bolusing properly.  Guess it's just that lovely friend of mine gastroparesis.


Grr! So sorry to hear you are having so many ups and downs Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Friday again and looking quite spring like outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

10.6 for me, it’s going to be one of those days. Also I can’t seem to persuade brain that it’s not Saturday yet, as I’ve just auto cleared the hall ready for a big Ikea delivery which doesn’t arrive until tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Been fighting high numbers the past few days, so upped my basal. Think I may have gone too far the other way.


----------



## Lanny

07:36 BS 7.3. I think I underestimated the carbs in the sandwich & I conked out in exhaustion soon after eating it & didn’t test! I’ve had problems wth bolusing for the hospital sandwiches when I go there: delicious freshly made sandwiches that always spike my BS up; might not be all the sarnie’s fault though as you add in stress & nerves!

For those of you who haven’t read my update on yesterday’s review, I want to thank everyone on this thread! I learnt the most from this thread about basal & bolus insulin, what they do & how they work & when to up or down doses. Miraculously my HbA1c has stayed the same at 63 as at the end of Aug. 2018 for the review in Sept. 2018, on horrendous more amounts of insulin so, also great that I’ve stayed the same weight: increased insulin tends to increase weight! Clapping hands emoji!

The consultant questioned me to make sure I knew what I was doing & when to up & down doses. He was very pleased that I do know what I’m doing & that I joined this forum, making it clear it’s the Diabetes UK Charity site & not the other one!

Thanks very much folks!

Skipping off to brekkie! Have a good day!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.3 for me today.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.3 after a good night sleep!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Grr! So sorry to hear you are having so many ups and downs Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Alan.  Well after two weeks of high levels today it won't stop dropping.  After 2 small cans of full sugar coke and stopping my basal for an hour (1.5 units of humalog) it is dropping again and now back down to 4.4.  Thank goodness for my Libre for catching what it's doing. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan.  Well after two weeks of high levels today it won't stop dropping.  After 2 small cans of full sugar coke and stopping my basal for an hour (1.5 units of humalog) it is dropping again and now back down to 4.4.  Thank goodness for my Libre for catching what it's doing. I'm exhausted.


So frustrating!


----------



## Emma Lowery

7.6 this morning which rose to 8.8 by the time I had chance to have breakfast. It's a welcome relief to be honest after two nights of hypos I was glad to get a full night's sleep


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 6.1. That’s a blood test reading, cos my sensor died on schedule yesterday morning. I was a day late phoning Abbott, so the sensors arrive in an hour or so. Nonetheless, I’m still claiming a straight line overnight - went to bed on 9.2, gave myself a small correction which clearly worked. Who’s a clever boy, then?

Made Moussaka last evening. Minced lamb is very fatty, so I dry fried it, then put it in a large sieve to drain off the fat before carrying on with the rest of the ingredients. That’s today’s cooking tip. For free, too, which is unlike me

Anyway, before eating my Moussaka and tomato salad, I sent £x00 to the Mozambique Appeal so that those unfortunate folk could eat too. If we weren’t so obsessed with Brexit, this would be the headline story. The story that really hit me was the woman who was sleeping with her young daughter when the floods hit. Her daughter was washed away, and is probably now floating somewhere in the Indian Ocean. Send what money you can.

Right, I’m off for a shave and a shower. The nice ParcelForce man has just handed me my sensors so back to being human again

Have a good day, folks, and be grateful that all you need moan about is the weather.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 dropping to 5.0 two hours later 09:00. Council Tax bill just in, gone up 4.1%. Not much to report, thanks for the Moussaka tip @mikeyB.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Very late to the party today, t’internet was a bit dodgy first thing then I got stuck into my ironing, well you know what it’s like. Anyways, snap with @Northerner and @merrymunky a very normal and nice 6.3. I was a good girl yesterday. We have good news, almost five weeks since our collision with the sucidal sheep our car is ready to pick up this afternoon! Hurrah! Thank goodness as I can’t stand Mr Eggy whittering on about the courtesy car we got, “too sluggish” “too big”, “wobbly” etc etc. Of course he was never going to be happy unless it was an F Type Jag was he? Going on our hols on Sunday so it also saves me the hassle of changing the reg of the car on the airport parking we have pre booked. Enjoy the rest of your Friday, I’m starting to pack my suitcase.


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me at 0700, but now been for 6.3 mile walk, and 4.6 after 3 jb,s a wobble and cereal bar to head off a hypo.
Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> 10.1 for me at 0700, but now been for 6.3 mile walk, and 4.6 after 3 jb,s a wobble and cereal bar to head off a hypo.
> Have a good day all


That's a good long walk @Carolg! I walked 5.8 miles the other day and I was worn out!   Good job topping up to head off the hypo!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 dropping to 5.0 two hours later 09:00. Council Tax bill just in, gone up 4.1%. Not much to report, thanks for the Moussaka tip @mikeyB.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone.


Thought at first you meant your levels had gone up 4.1 when you saw the bill!   Mine has increased by a similar amount. It's quite a bit more than what I was paying in Southampton and I was wondering why - checked and I see I am now in Band C rather than Band B!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> That's a good long walk @Carolg! I walked 5.8 miles the other day and I was worn out!   Good job topping up to head off the hypo!


Thanks Alan. It’s a slog getting used to longer distances, but getting our speed up as well. I have a new hypo sign, early doors, I get a bit stotty, so have something then
You will get your time up, but mind your health as well


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> f course he was never going to be happy unless it was an F Type Jag was he? Going on our hols on Sunday so it also saves me the hassle of changing the reg of the car on the airport parking we have pre booked


There’s enough room in the boot of an F Type for all your holiday Luggage?


----------



## KARNAK

Good long walk Carol, your doing very well.

Same with me @Northerner, I think the alphabet needs rearranging.

Still won`t get your horse in @Robin.


----------



## KARNAK

How`s Amanda been today?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> There’s enough room in the boot of an F Type for all your holiday Luggage?


It’s a surprisingly large boot, we have a coupe as opposed to a convertible, they have little or no space. We take the shelf out and can fit two cases in no bother. When we holiday in this country, we squash walking boots, wellies, rucksacks, raincoats, cool box and food in as well!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> It’s a surprisingly large boot, we have a coupe as opposed to a convertible, they have little or no space. We take the shelf out and can fit two cases in no bother. When we holiday in this country, we squash walking boots, wellies, rucksacks, raincoats, cool box and food in as well!


True, our son has the coupé, and manages to fit his dirty washing bag in when he comes home for the weekend. (He drives one to show faith in his product - he worked on the engine development!)


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> True, our son has the coupé, and manages to fit his dirty washing bag in when he comes home for the weekend. (He drives one to show faith in his product - he worked on the engine development!)


Oh interesting fact, will tell Mr Eggy. We have the V6. It was our retirement present to ourselves 18 months ago, not very practical when it comes to grandchildren, but we manage by borrowing our daughter’s car, which used to be ours!


----------



## Lanny

03:54 BS 6.3.

Didn’t feel all that good yesterday because I only ate twice as I’m definitely beginning to feel that slow blocked up digestive system feeling that just got progressively worst until my fatty liver diagnosis 7 years ago. I KNOW now what it is when I didn’t then: save myself months of discomfort! So, ordered more food to be delivered today & I will have to be ruthless in throwing out all the things I can not eat right now: eggs, cheese, red meat, battered fish, oven chips, carrot cake, nice biscuits, scones etc.

New food being delivered from 2pm to 4pm will be all be vegetables, salmon & prawns. Although I’ll maybe freeze the salmon & leave that till later to give my digestive system a chance to clear the backlog created by the slow processing of fat: healthy fat in the salmon is STILL fat; can’t handle the fat in chicken yet either!

The last thing I want right now is breakfast as I’m still feeling backed up! Will have usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose of insulin. Then, make myself vegetable soup when the shopping arrives. If I get hungry before that I’ll have cornflakes!

A very early good morning to you all & I wish you all a good day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  as well @Lanny


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny Saturday. A slightly high ( for me) 7.3. Have a great day everyone whatever you choose to do. I’m going to soak my Frio!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here.


----------



## grainger

Morning all. 4.4 here today.

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> How`s Amanda been today?


Hi Ted thank you very much for asking. The roller coaster continued all day by the 4pm low sugar I overreacted and over treated because I’d had enough, but I’m ok now 
4.8 at 5am this morning so had a can of full sugar Coke. It just worked - 4.1 when I got up at 7.30am so I had another small can of full sugar Coke. Am hour later I’m 7.3 which I can cope with  and it’s going back down 9.15am 5.6


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. 7.3 for me. Not too bad considering my 11.6 after tea last night. I think today will be a bit of a struggle to keep my levels stable.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.1 today and a drum troupe are playing in my head. 

My contact lens won’t go in my eye with sight today so there’s a high chance I may walk into a well camouflaged lamppost or other street furniture whilst out!

Have a super Saturday everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up with 5.6, and a perfect line in range after going to bed on 6.1, which was around the level I was 2 hours after dinner. Textbook stuff

Don’t tell my diabetes nurse that, it’ll ruin my plot to get a pump.

It’s a pleasant day here in the Valley. Just as well, really, I need to get some tomato juice. Not for me, mind. And I might call in at the butchers for a bit of local dead animal. Fancy a bit if shin beef for a casserole. Yummy. 

I also need to get my my non stockpiled insulin prescription, I’ve just started my last pen of Humalog. Still, no worries about Brexit. I expect Parliament will force a customs union and free trade, a Norway style option, which will rather stymie the mad Brexiteer plan to demolish food standards and employment law, so that’s a good thing. And keep the insulin flowing

Have a good day everyone, it’s the weekend, apparently, so enjoy yourselves, if you can without any decent football.


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.1 today and a drum troupe are playing in my head.
> 
> My contact lens won’t go in my eye with sight today so there’s a high chance I may walk into a well camouflaged lamppost or other street furniture whilst out!
> 
> Have a super Saturday everyone.


I hope your day improves x


----------



## AJLang

Despite two cans of Coke since 5am and suspending my basal for an hour back down to 4.6 - it had better sort itself out because I want to go to the garden centre. Now trying more Coke and caramel


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.1 today and a drum troupe are playing in my head.
> 
> My contact lens won’t go in my eye with sight today so there’s a high chance I may walk into a well camouflaged lamppost or other street furniture whilst out!
> 
> Have a super Saturday everyone.


Take care! I hope you return home unscathed!


----------



## Flower

I out manoeuvred the sign posts,bins and benches like a trained athlete. Safely home with no collisions!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning sorry evening got dragged away as I was posting, mates hey . 3.0 @ 07:00 now back up to 5.3,now up to 7.2 after grub/dinner. Won a few on the local draw so don`t need to buy food for the rest of the week, just need beer tokens. Just about to go through todays posts, hope nobody`s in trouble and coping as best as they can, take care folks I would be lost without you.

Well done @Flower, I think I ended up in Iceland's recycle bin.


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 5.3.  Didn’t eat anything until the shopping arrived just after 3pm yesterday afterall. Then made vegetable soup & ate that. Started to feel much better twards the end of the day as I feel my digestive system start to clear again. I only ate once but, my BS was quite steady so, the basal dose was correct. Had to drastically cut the Novorapid dose to half the usual, from 24 down to 12 units, for soup as I’ve learnt from past experience & I stayed in the 7’s for most of the day & the highest was 8.8 after the soup!

Definitely feeling hungry this morning, a good sign, & will make a fresh batch of vegtable soup this morning. Then, maybe work myself up to some noodles with prawns & scallops later?

Good morning folks! Have an easy, lazy Sunday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Snap @Northerner a 6.9 here too. Another lovely sunny, but I suspect cold, morning. Busy day ahead as leave for our hols this afternoon, staying at airport tonight then eight nights in the beautiful Algarve, one of our favourite winter destinations. Forecast looking good so far, hoping to do lots of walking and may hire a car for a run out, although we’ve covered just about all of the coast in previous visits. I probably will be off line for the duration so good luck in advance to everyone with hospital/GP/ DSN/eye appointments. @KARNAK and @Flower please try and stay upright, I don’t want to spend my holidays worrying about the pair of you! @Carolg keep on walking, you’re doing fab and everyone else keep doing what you do best....surviving! I will be back on 3rd April, which also happens to be our eldest daughter’s 35th birthday. That can’t be right as I’m only 29! Have a great 10 days cos I will!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.1 for me

I think the garden may be dry enough to do a little gardening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke to 5.2 on both meter and Libre, I am beginning to think this  2 day  old sensor is  going to be great, I had a minor low yesterday sensor was  1.0 below meter though I did scan first .
Hope you all h@ve a good day


----------



## Ljc

@Flower. I hope you have a much more settled day today


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Snap @Northerner a 6.9 here too. Another lovely sunny, but I suspect cold, morning. Busy day ahead as leave for our hols this afternoon, staying at airport tonight then eight nights in the beautiful Algarve, one of our favourite winter destinations. Forecast looking good so far, hoping to do lots of walking and may hire a car for a run out, although we’ve covered just about all of the coast in previous visits. I probably will be off line for the duration so good luck in advance to everyone with hospital/GP/ DSN/eye appointments. @KARNAK and @Flower please try and stay upright, I don’t want to spend my holidays worrying about the pair of you! @Carolg keep on walking, you’re doing fab and everyone else keep doing what you do best....surviving! I will be back on 3rd April, which also happens to be our eldest daughter’s 35th birthday. That can’t be right as I’m only 29! Have a great 10 days cos I will!


Have a great holiday @eggyg


----------



## Ljc

@eggyg . Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.9 for me this morning. Nice and sunny here after a nice enough day yesterday to do some tidying in the garden. 
Off to designer outlet with daughter today to look for good trainers at cheaper prices. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Snap @Northerner a 6.9 here too. Another lovely sunny, but I suspect cold, morning. Busy day ahead as leave for our hols this afternoon, staying at airport tonight then eight nights in the beautiful Algarve, one of our favourite winter destinations. Forecast looking good so far, hoping to do lots of walking and may hire a car for a run out, although we’ve covered just about all of the coast in previous visits. I probably will be off line for the duration so good luck in advance to everyone with hospital/GP/ DSN/eye appointments. @KARNAK and @Flower please try and stay upright, I don’t want to spend my holidays worrying about the pair of you! @Carolg keep on walking, you’re doing fab and everyone else keep doing what you do best....surviving! I will be back on 3rd April, which also happens to be our eldest daughter’s 35th birthday. That can’t be right as I’m only 29! Have a great 10 days cos I will!


I hope you have a safe and pleasant journey and a fabulous holiday!  Don't forget all your diabetes gubbins!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Woke to 5.2 on both meter and Libre, I am beginning to think this  2 day  old sensor is  going to be great, I had a minor low yesterday sensor was  1.0 below meter though I did scan first .
> Hope you all h@ve a good day


Congratulations on the House Special!  Good to hear that the sensor appears to be a good 'un, hope that continues for the duration


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
Have a lovely holiday, @eggyg!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A pleasant 6.3 here for me. I was expecting higher as I threw caution to the wind a little bit yesterday and didn’t test before or after my evening meal.

The hubby and I went to his parent’s for the afternoon and had tea there. His mum was good and asked what sort of foods I could eat beforehand. His dad is also diabetic but. Is under control and eats fairly normally. They made a Quorn cottage pie with vegetables and then we had a fruit salad and diabetic ice cream after. We even had cheese and crackers too. I avoided the grapes in the fruit salad and made sure I had more strawberries and blueberries than anything else. I did have a couple of bits of satsuma and some pineapple with mine. I know the professionals say to stay away from diabetic friendly foods but considering I haven’t had ice cream at all since diagnosis I think one scoop of diabetic friendly ice cream once isn’t exactly a terrible idea. I wasn’t going to have the crackers but couldn’t resist. So whilst not a terrible tea I didn’t want to ruin the nice evening by testing and being dispppointed if my BS shot up too much.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. A pleasant 6.3 here for me. I was expecting higher as I threw caution to the wind a little bit yesterday and didn’t test before or after my evening meal.
> 
> The hubby and I went to his parent’s for the afternoon and had tea there. His mum was good and asked what sort of foods I could eat beforehand. His dad is also diabetic but. Is under control and eats fairly normally. They made a Quorn cottage pie with vegetables and then we had a fruit salad and diabetic ice cream after. We even had cheese and crackers too. I avoided the grapes in the fruit salad and made sure I had more strawberries and blueberries that anything else. I did have a couple of bits of satsuma and some pineapple with mine. I know the professionals say to stay away from diabetic friendly foods but considering I haven’t had ice cream at all since diagnosis I think one scoop of diabetic friendly ice cream once isn’t exactly a terrible idea. I wasn’t going to have the crackers but couldn’t resist. So whilst not a terrible tea I didn’t want to ruin the nice evening by testing and being dispppointed if my BS shot yo too much.


Sounds like you found a very good balance there between enjoying the meal and making good choices  Good to hear MIL helped by not facing you with a carb-fest!


----------



## merrymunky

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you found a very good balance there between enjoying the meal and making good choices  Good to hear MIL helped by not facing you with a carb-fest!




She is very good. She wants to be helpful with both slimming world and diabetes control. Given that my father in law was diagnosed type 2 just short of two years ago they are both very on it where that is concerned. I just didn’t want to be a burden and make them eat something they didn’t want to but they were happy to provide something suitable so we all ate the same thing which was nice.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, may I introduce a rather beautifully formed 5.2 HS this sunny Sunday 

Have a super holiday @eggyg , glad to hear you enjoyed your tea @merrymunky 

Happy day of rest everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today. I think I've resigned myself to the morning highs as during the day my levels are fairly normal and range between 5 and 9. Plan for today, cut grass!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, may I introduce a rather beautifully formed 5.2 HS this sunny Sunday
> 
> Have a super holiday @eggyg , glad to hear you enjoyed your tea @merrymunky
> 
> Happy day of rest everyone


Yay! Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7, the sun is shining, windows and doors all open, its a good day. Off to the hospital tomorrow, get results of tongue biopsy.

Well we have couple of HS today. Congratulations @Ljc & @Flower.

Enjoy the Algarve @eggyg. 

Nice tea @merrymunky. 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Off to the hospital tomorrow, get results of tongue biopsy.


Hope it's good news Ted


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Isn’t Diabetes interesting? Went to bed on 9.1, just like the other night. Didn’t do a minor correction like I did before. 

Nice straight line overnight, but a drift downwards and woke up on 3.8/4.2. So much for consistency Guess what, think I need a pump with all the bells and whistles

Anyway, had a horrible experience yesterday. Watched Gibraltar v Ireland in the Euro qualifiers. Population of Gibraltar is 34,000. Eire is 4.7m. I’ve seen better games on a Sunday morning between two pub teams. Skill levels were minimal on both teams. Ireland won by a single goal. I reckon it was because the ground was at the foot of the Rock of Gibraltar. Lovely setting, but the Rock is big enough to alter local gravity, not by a lot, just enough to disturb accurate passing. That’s my theory, anyway. 

That’s why West Brom play better away. Their home ground is the highest ground above sea level in England. All their non local players can’t get used to the lower gravity. Again, it’s not a lot, microscopic. Just enough to affect the trajectory of a modern football. 

Believe all that pseudo science you’ll believe anything

Have a great day, everyone, and have a great holiday Eggy.


----------



## Fizz

Almost don’t want to post mine but here goes 9.8 and no idea why !


----------



## Northerner

Fizz said:


> Almost don’t want to post mine but here goes 9.8 and no idea why !


Never be afraid to post @Fizz, no-one judges here and it's not a competition  Did you take a reading before bed, and if so, how do the two compare?


----------



## Fizz

No I didn’t take one before bed .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Fizz said:


> No I didn’t take one before bed .


It's helpful to do so, so that you can see how much you may have risen/fallen overnight  Or stayed level overnight!


----------



## Fizz

Northerner said:


> It's helpful to do so, so that you can see how much you may have risen/fallen overnight  Or stayed level overnight!


Thanks , did it last night and was 7 going to bed and 11.3 on waking ! -any thought?


----------



## Northerner

Fizz said:


> Thanks , did it last night and was 7 going to bed and 11.3 on waking ! -any thought?


Are you testing immediately on waking, or after you have been up and about (even for a few minutes)? There's something called 'Dawn Phenomenon', which causes your levels to start rising as soon as you wake, as your liver gives you a glucose 'boost' to start the day. You can read about it here:

https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143


----------



## Fizz

Thank you will give this a read, yes directly on waking I’m testing.


----------



## Carolg

Flower said:


> Good morning, may I introduce a rather beautifully formed 5.2 HS this sunny Sunday
> 
> Have a super holiday @eggyg , glad to hear you enjoyed your tea @merrymunky
> 
> Happy day of rest everyone


Well done for HS


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 6.0 for me after trawl round designer outlet. Got really nice and comfy trainers. My purse has gone “ouch”


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning 6.0 for me after trawl round designer outlet. Got really nice and comfy trainers. My purse has gone “ouch”


Look at that number @Carolg! Fabulous to see you doing so well  Good move getting some decent trainers


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.9 for me today. 2 weeks until America!!! Getting excited now!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a Monday morning 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning 6.0 for me after trawl round designer outlet. Got really nice and comfy trainers. My purse has gone “ouch”


That’s a great number .  Good trainers are so expensive, worth it though.


----------



## AJLang

Hooray at last a decent waking BG of 6.4 with no problems during the night


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. The sun is shining brightly here with only the lightest of breezes .
Woke to 6.1. 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ljc

Fizz said:


> Thanks , did it last night and was 7 going to bed and 11.3 on waking ! -any thought?


@Fizz . It’s so aggravating when that happens isn’t it. Your doing your best .
Never be worried about posting your BG levels on here , you see we all understand and know you’re doing your best. 
I can see DP happening to me right now  , I woke on 6.1 with an even arrow (this means changes are happening slowly)  I am now 7.0 with a straight up arrow (that means my BG is rising fast) my graph shows a slow steady rise from about 03 00 till I got up then it went into overdrive lol.  Fortunately being on insulin I can easily fix it .

Don’t get disheartened.


----------



## Lanny

08:05 BS 6.3.  Yesterday was quite nice: bright sunshine with interspersed grey cloud!

Ate vegetable soup all day, with almost half the amount of bolus, & my system feels clear again; I’ll move onto something else now.

Also, yesterday I managed a bit more backward movement with my arm & I won’t mention more than that on this thread! I found a private physiotherapist on google near me & sent them a long email, explaining all the complications, & they replied that they may be able to help but, each session is £35! With taxis fares there & back, 4 miles away in the next village, it’ll be £50/60!

I’m hoping with warmer weather coming I’ll loosen up a bit more but, the private physio option is there, if I part with the cash!

Anyways, enough about me! It’s bright sunshine, at the moment, out there & I wish you all a wonderful day full of sunshine inside & out!


----------



## merrymunky

Happy Monday all. 6.4 for me. Happy with that.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bright sunshine here, nice.  Too scared to measure, all self-inflicted. Need to get real.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Bright sunshine here, nice.  Too scared to measure, all self-inflicted. Need to get real.


Be brave!  Good time to start making changes, beginning of Spring


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Not bothered by the Diabetes Fairy this morning, just the KBF. That’s the Knackered Body Fairy. Fell asleep in the chair last night after an over exerting day.

So just to bore you, the effect was a trail through the red zone most of the night, up into range around dawn and a glorious leap to 10.1 to greet consciousness. Whoopee, liver still working. Thanks, mate.

Anyway, while relaxing late afternoon, thought I’d watch San Marino v Scotland. San Marino, population 34,300, is officially the worst football team in the world of international footie. Scotland won 2-0, and were quite rightly booed off the field by their supporters. Still, I suppose it’s an improvement on getting thrashed 3-0 by Kazakhstan, rated 117th in the world.

I remember when every top team in England had at least one or two Scottish international players displaying their skills. I don’t know what’s gone wrong with Scottish football, but I do know that a team like Ross County, about to return to the Premiership, would never have been even in the entire league. Ross County are based in Dingwall, population around 9,000. 

Sic transit gloria mundi.

Right, that’s quite enough football and O-level Latin, have a good day everyone, the weather is providing lots of Vit D for you to soak up and get the sap rising


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Look at that number @Carolg! Fabulous to see you doing so well  Good move getting some decent trainers


Hi Northerner. Thanks for this. They are Nike zoom Pegasus 34 if that means
S anything. Wore them today for a wee bit, and wow they are comfy


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Hi Northerner. Thanks for this. They are Nike zoom Pegasus 34 if that means
> S anything. Wore them today for a wee bit, and wow they are comfy


Ah yes - I had a pair of Nike 'Air' Pegasus trainers about 25 years ago! I imagine they have evolved quite a way since then, they seem to bring out a new 'enhancement' every season  I hope they perform well 'in the field', I never had any problems with mine


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today - obviously didn't need that digestive biscuit to top up my 4.2 before bed


----------



## Fizz

Good morning 13.0 despite only having a cup of coffee after 6pm


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.8 for me.

Let's see what Tuesday has in store.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

5.1 for me compared with a 7.0 at bedtime.  When my BG's were high, the morning reading was always bigger than the bed time reading.  These days, sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, promises to be another fine day, washing machine beckons.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 6.4 again this morning. Happy with that.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.4 after a small can of full sugar coke at 1.30a.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

08:45 BS 7.9. Bit higher after my a hypo yesterday.

Iafter 2 days of vegetable soup I had a battered fish fillet with steamed veg for lunch & my usual insulin doses were far too much & I spent the next few hours trying to keep my BS up. I didnt throw out everything before my change of diet as there was too much. Threw out all the eggs & diary, cheese & butter but,  I’m going to eat the rest slowly with an odd meal here & there, not buying anymore when I eventually finish them: 2 battered fish fillets, 4 beef steaks & 1 lamb steak in the freezer.

On vegetable soup I had to cut my bolus doses almost by half & went back onto the full lunch dose of 24 units Novorapid for the battered fish & a hypo 94 mins. after caught me by surprise. Eventually got my BS up & staying up after a glass of grape juice, 6 biscuits & a jelly baby split into 2 hypo treatments until the 4 hours of active Novorapid were past. Then ate dinner of more vegetable soup & had 2 units less of Novorapid than usual before going to bed.

I will be reducing my Novorapid doses by more today. I shall try & call my DSN today, couldn’t get her yesterday, for more advice as my new diet clearly dosen’t need as much bolus!

Yesterday was a lovely day of bright sunshine & today it’s back to grey but, will hopefully brighten up! Have a great day folks!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks , it’s another sunny day here. The birdies were singing their little hearts out earlier and the pair of house sparrows nesting in our  bird box are zipping in and out with food. We’ve plenty of tree sparrows here but only a few house sparrows.

Woke up to 5.5 on the finger. Feel as though I am fighting something off , very tired with a muzzy head and a slightly runny nose, another mug of coffee should help sort that out lol .

Hope you all have a good day.  I am hoping to soak up some vit D later.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Bright morning here, with a bit a cloud. Woke on 7.2 with no ups or downs in the night, so not perfect, not bad, just like me

Went down into the village for a few bits and pieces yesterday afternoon, so I was a bit stiff waking up. Woke up lying on my back with the left leg flexed - and stuck. Not to worry, like Popeye eating his Spinach, used a bit of CBD oil (one of my five a day, it’s vegetable), and read about another murder in the Scandi Noir novel I’m reading. So, straightened out,  headed to the coffee machine via the loo. Now back to normal, caffeine levels restored, cannabinoid levels good, vaped nicotine topped up, morning Levemir installed.

You will notice that none of those things, apart from the Levemir, are medication. All natural, so must be healthy.

Anyway, have a good day using any means at your disposal, and get yourselves some Vit D.


----------



## Flower

Good morning late today but it was an on the edge 3.9.

I am following @mikeyB’s advice to grow my own Vit D by cleaning my Mums windows outside for her as I’m staying a few days. Luckily for me she lives in a bungalow so not doing any extreme squeegeeing up ladders with my leg in a cast!

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A pleasing 6.1 this morning. My lowest ever waking reading. I’ll take that.

Today can sod off thoigh. It’s the consultant appointment at the maternity unit to get the post mortem results for my son. I don’t want to go. Last time I was in that building I had to leave without my baby. I don’t want to hear all the things that were wrong with him. It’s going to open up the wounds that havent healed yet again.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. A pleasing 6.1 this morning. My lowest ever waking reading. I’ll take that.
> 
> Today can sod off thoigh. It’s the consultant appointment at the maternity unit to get the post mortem results for my son. I don’t want to go. Last time I was in that building I had to leave without my baby. I don’t want to hear all the things that were wrong with him. It’s going to open up the wounds that havent healed yet again.


Thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## merrymunky

Northerner said:


> Thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you.

I have an idea that they will blame his death on my undiagnosed diabetes. I won’t forgive myself for unwittingly causing the death of the child I so desperately prayed I would have for all those years.  I’m scared in case other things show up that might make it difficult or impossible to have another baby in the future. I’m 39 in July and was hoping that with the levels reduction and weight loss we could try again before it is too late. Everything is against me.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have an idea that they will blame his death on my undiagnosed diabetes. I won’t forgive myself for unwittingly causing the death of the child I so desperately prayed I would have for all those years.  I’m scared in case other things show up that might make it difficult or impossible to have another baby in the future. I’m 39 in July and was hoping that with the levels reduction and weight loss we could try again before it is too late. Everything is against me.


Please don't blame yourself, the human body is very good at disguising problems with blood sugar levels so you couldn't act if you didn't know there was a problem, and it may not have been a factor anyway. I hope that you are able to try again, and be blessed.


----------



## Fizz

9.3 today


----------



## Docb

6.2 for me.  Merrymunky, hard day for you today .  If you cannot loose sight of the fact that everything that can be learned about last time will make the chances of next time being successful higher, then that might help.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a strange day yesterday. Shot up to 12 before bed and woke to a 4.2 No great shakes in the grand scheme of things.

@merrymunky I hope you don't feel too raw.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson

merrymunky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have an idea that they will blame his death on my undiagnosed diabetes. I won’t forgive myself for unwittingly causing the death of the child I so desperately prayed I would have for all those years.  I’m scared in case other things show up that might make it difficult or impossible to have another baby in the future. I’m 39 in July and was hoping that with the levels reduction and weight loss we could try again before it is too late. Everything is against me.



Thoughts with you, @merrymunky  All good wishes!


----------



## Ljc

A very difficult day for you @merrymunky.


----------



## merrymunky

Breakfast sent me up to 8.6. Stress maybe? Was hoping that nice 6.1 would set me up well for the day.


----------



## Lanny

09:05 BS 5.8. Yesterday was grey the whole day but, went out for a walk to test myself: walked 3500 steps with lots of stops because of stiffness in the legs & also a bit short of breath. Not wheezing; just short of breath & used the inhaler once! Need to build up the walking again! 

Set off after breakfast at 10:22 BS 8.8. Got back 12:30 BS 16.3! Was absolutely exhausted & just in the door when I tested. Had my midday meds, a bit late because of the walk, & basal 40 units Levemir. Wasn’t hungry yet & only ate lunch at 14:48 BS 8.6.  Exercise doubled my BS & then came back down again in the space of 4 hours!

It’s absolutely gorgeous bright bright sunshine out there today & I will spend it in the conservatory soaking up the rays!  Have a wonderful day folks!


----------



## Lanny

@merrymunky I don’t know what to say!

Just thinking of you & a hug from me!


----------



## grainger

Morning 

3.1 today which sucks. Also surprising as was 8.2 at 2am.... hey ho. Another day another child with a sickness bug!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7 on another lovely day. Been awol for a few days, hospital every day this week Neuro/Physio exercises trying to strengthen lower limbs and address balance issues, knackered or what.

Dear @merrymunky feeling for you, hope you can have some closure, {{{HUGS}}}.

Have a great day folks, be kind to everyone especially yourselves.


----------



## Madeline

@merrymunky much love to you, will be thinking of you, lovely x

4.3, had breakfast 5.6. Feel v shaky and lightheaded today, spoken to DSN who is just baffled, left message for GP as matter of courtesy. Maybe I just don’t get on with Metformin and the blood tests are throwing everything out


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.8 for me today. Day off today as I worked til midnight last night.


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. A pleasing 6.1 this morning. My lowest ever waking reading. I’ll take that.
> 
> Today can sod off thoigh. It’s the consultant appointment at the maternity unit to get the post mortem results for my son. I don’t want to go. Last time I was in that building I had to leave without my baby. I don’t want to hear all the things that were wrong with him. It’s going to open up the wounds that havent healed yet again.


Thinking of you. Take care


----------



## Sharron1

Madeline said:


> @merrymunky much love to you, will be thinking of you, lovely x
> 
> 4.3, had breakfast 5.6. Feel v shaky and lightheaded today, spoken to DSN who is just baffled, left message for GP as matter of courtesy. Maybe I just don’t get on with Metformin and the blood tests are throwing everything out


I wondered how you were getting on. I wonder if your GP has any ideas or will do the thing my GP does and simply shrugs her shoulders.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Woke up twice this morning...

(a) woke at 7.10, stiff as a plank after yesterday’s shopping. CBD oil taken to straighten myself out. Libre told me I was 2.5, straight line sinking overnight. Blood test said 3.1. Three JBs, went back to sleep.

(b) woke at 10.30, legs moving better, BG 5.5.

Think I might adjust Levemir a tad tonight. I blame the weather. Or the Diabetes Fairy, haven’t decided yet. Climate or Quantum emanation?

Anyway, all back to normal. Cloudy day. I’ve got to mess the place up a bit today, the cleaner is coming tomorrow. Mrs B’s parents had a cleaner, and her mum always tidied up before she came. That’s daft, a bit like waiting to get better before you go to the doctor.

I watched the The Yorkshire Ripper Files on BBC4 last night. My God, The Yorkshire police were stupid. They had perfect photo fits of what he looked like from two survivors of attacks but the police ignored the evidence because firstly they weren’t dead, but mainly because they weren’t prostitutes. And, believe it or not, because he wasn’t black. When a 16 year old shop assistant was killed, they paid attention- she was described as an “innocent victim”. If you missed it, watch on catch up, but be ready to be appalled. Further women died because of police stupidity and Neolithic attitudes. Two more episodes to go tonight and tomorrow. 

Have a good day, everyone, I will. Designated slob day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A sunny 6.3 here.


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you everyone. Today has been incredibly  tough and completely emotionally draining. 
My poor son never stood a chance of life. The sheer list of problems seems endless. 

I may create a thread in off topic to talk more rather than cluttering this thread up. 

Just wanted to say that I appreciate your thoughts and well wishes today.


----------



## Lanny

04:23 BS 7.1. Ok ish! I think I slightly underestimated the bolus dose for dinner! Yesterday was a bit of a guessing game in terms of insulin as all of my bolus doses went down. Yesterday was a warm day & I had a feeling, especially from the last couple of days, my bolus doses needed reducing. I ended up slightly underestimating the breakfast dose of 20 units Novorapid as I was high BS 14.5 but, didn’t correct as it was just before midday Levemir. I got lunch more or less bang on the nose with 10 units Novorapid, almost halved for soup, & only went up 0.9mmol higher from BS 5.9 to BS 6.8. And ended up slightly underestimating dinner with 14 units Novorapid as well but, only just from BS 4.8 to BS 8.9. So, today I’ll try 22, 18 & 16 units Novorapid for my meals & roughly halving the dose if I have soup! That’s the plan anyway & I’ll see how it goes!

A very early good morning to you all! Hopefully it’ll be another nice day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  4.8 .  Apart from two minor blips my graph showed a near perfect flatfish. 
The first one was caused by three soft mints .
I also woke up famished, so I’ll be having an early breakfast, which means  I will probably be hungry lunchtime.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Ljc 4.8 for me too.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 7.2.

(((HUGS))) @merrymunky.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. Managed to get a fairly decent sleep. Woken up to a 6.4. Not too shabby.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 on another beautiful day. Washing all done and dried, exercises done except walking which will be soon.



merrymunky said:


> Morning. Managed to get a fairly decent sleep. Woken up to a 6.4. Not too shabby.



Good result @merrymunky considering what you have been through. More {{{HUGS}}}

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke (eventually) on 7.9, inluding a touch of DP. Not great, but no great worries.

It’s a beautiful sunny day here, so I may well have lunch on the balcony to soak up a few rays to boost the creaky immune system and top up the Vit D. But mainly to avoid watching the lunchtime news. This Brexit madness is getting tedious. The country is going to hell in a handcart, not because of Brexit, but because of Party infighting. It’s very unedifying to watch. And governments are supposed to what’s best for the country. Sheesh

Still, at least we’ve all seen Britain’s worst Prime  Minister since Lord North. He lost America. May will just lose Scotland and Northern Ireland. Careless, to say the least.

Oops - grumpy old gitness to the fore this morning. Still, at least the cleaner is coming this afternoon. Very attractive blonde, so that should improve the circulation

Anyway, while I indulge in fantasies, have a good day folks, let the world go by


----------



## Pine Marten

Good afternoon all, a very late entry. I haven't posted here for a little while due to various things inc Real Life, and lately it's been a little higher partly cos I've got the lurgy . Also, an x-ray of my gammy knee the other day confirmed what I thought, that I have bad arthritis... the GP rang with results and said would I prefer to stay doing exercises, or did I want her to refer me for a knee operation? Eeeek! No thanks, I'll stay with the physio exercises, ta.

However this morning was a lovely jubbly HS 5.2, so I'm feeling better about things.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.3 @ 9.36am not bad considering.


----------



## Lanny

Pine Marten said:


> Good afternoon all, a very late entry. I haven't posted here for a little while due to various things inc Real Life, and lately it's been a little higher partly cos I've got the lurgy . Also, an x-ray of my gammy knee the other day confirmed what I thought, that I have bad arthritis... the GP rang with results and said would I prefer to stay doing exercises, or did I want her to refer me for a knee operation? Eeeek! No thanks, I'll stay with the physio exercises, ta.
> 
> However this morning was a lovely jubbly HS 5.2, so I'm feeling better about things.



Sorry to hear of your difficulties.

Congratulations on your House Special!


----------



## Madeline

Donald Tusk last night though, @mikeyB. If only we had a Donald Tusk of our own.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  A close to the wire 4.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me

Ah! That Friday feeling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, managed not to hypo after a long walk yesterday. Perhaps it helped that the walk was punctuated by lunch in the camp site cafe up the road (which is a lot nicer than it sounds).


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.8 here, managed not to hypo after a long walk yesterday. Perhaps it helped that the walk was punctuated by lunch in the camp site cafe up the road (which is a lot nicer than it sounds).


I went for a country walk the other day and found myself supplementing my daily diet (throughout the day) with 6 jelly babies, an apple, a cereal bar, 4 Wispas and a peanut butter sandwich....!  Pesky reductions in insulin requirements!   (yes, all this in spite of reducing insulin doses in anticipation!)


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I went for a country walk the other day and found myself supplementing my daily diet (throughout the day) with 6 jelly babies, an apple, a cereal bar, 4 Wispas and a peanut butter sandwich....!  Pesky reductions in insulin requirements!   (yes, all this in spite of reducing insulin doses in anticipation!)


Reduced insulin (basal and bolus) and a pesto and goats cheese panini did the trick. I did get perilously close to hypo at bedtime, but headed for bed with a shortbread biscuit.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I went for a country walk the other day and found myself supplementing my daily diet (throughout the day) with 6 jelly babies, an apple, a cereal bar, 4 Wispas and a peanut butter sandwich....!  Pesky reductions in insulin requirements!   (yes, all this in spite of reducing insulin doses in anticipation!)


Where did you walk to?!! Land’s End...?

Moooorning. 6.3 here.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Where did you walk to?!! Land’s End...?
> .


I'm a bit out of shape after winter sloth, so I suspect it was a shock to the system!


----------



## Madeline

6.7 for me. It’s like a rollercoaster right now


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.4 this morning. Highest waking reading for a while. Didn’t sleep well again last night. Still awake at almost 3am and very restless since then too. 

Hubby and I are off to Brownsea Island today for a good long walk.


----------



## Docb

6.8 today.  Waking BG seems to be going up.  Wonder why.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I went for a country walk the other day and found myself supplementing my daily diet (throughout the day) with 6 jelly babies, an apple, a cereal bar, 4 Wispas and a peanut butter sandwich....!  Pesky reductions in insulin requirements!   (yes, all this in spite of reducing insulin doses in anticipation!)


Wow, that’s a scooby snack !


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Over 9 this morning so I'm trying not to think about it. Back to the low carb from today...


----------



## Carolg

11.1 for me, but at knitting group , had 3 biscuits but resisted tunnocks snowball. Didn’t have a good tea so toast before bed. At least I have a good reason. Back to plan today


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> I'm a bit out of shape after winter sloth, so I suspect it was a shock to the system!


It’s good to join the sloth family sometimes


----------



## Lanny

09:58 BS 7.6. Umm.

Yesterday’s plan started to unravel after lunch. It was a  gorgeous, sunny, bright & warm day & my insulin needs were less than I thought. I had an instinctual feeling & followed it even though it didn’t make sense & it turned out to be right!

I had my breakfast of soup & had 14 units Novorapid, added 2 as BS was higher than the day before, & I fell back into sleep without testing soon after. Ate my lunch at 11:03 BS 10.3 had more soup, 10 units Novorapid & 38 units Levemir, followed instinct to reduce basal by 2. After lunch 12:44 BS 7.6. Ok.

Then just as I had put dinner in the oven & tested 16:11 BS 3.8. I didn’t feel anything at all & had 1 jelly baby, just in case, as dinner was nearly done. Dinner 16:37 BS 4.5 had beef steak, chips, grape juice & the last slice of carrot cake, should have thrown out but, didn’t & dithered what to inject. In the end I went ultra conservative, to be on the safe side, & went with 8 units Novorapid: clearly lunch bolus was too much; was my basal reduction not enough either? After dinner 18:31 BS 10.4 umm, jelly baby & didn’t bolus till after eating?

Waited till the 4 hours of active Novorapid were past before testing to give me a baseline to test the basal dose of 38 units Levemir 20:40 BS 7.8. Tested about 2 hours later 22:36 BS 7.7. Ah! BS held steady so, the basal reduction WAS correct.

Therefore I conclude that lunch bolus needs to be reduced more than I thought & I’ll try 14 units Novorapid today & keep basal at 38 units Levemir. Dinner dose was a bit conservative but, not by much so, I’ll try 12 units Novorapid. And, as always, roughly half the dose for soup: rounded up to the nearest even unit as I find 1 unit up or down doesn’t make a difference!

Now then, what about breakfast? Since yesterday’s early start & then nap afterwards, the jury’s still out & I think I shall stick with 22 halved to 12 units for soup this morning!

Crikey! It’s taken me so long to type this: was thinking & deciding on doses at the same time!

Ok! Decided! NOW, see how the plan works?

A late good morning to you all! It’s another gorgeous day today! Have a wonderful day full of sunshine inside & out!

Edited to correct typos; so many of them!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning pals

I’m up the legendary creek, but I do have a paddle. Went to bed on 6.1, nice steady line 2 hours after dinner. All insulin taken, usual dose of evening Levemir. Woke on 16.7. Around 3 or 4 in the morning, the steady line just took off. Sensor problem? No, BG said 17. 

Anyway, I’m trudging downwards now after a whack of humalog, so no great damage, just sitting here bewildered. Nothing new there, then 

First time in 23 years I’ve had something like this. It’s a bit like happily walking along the street without a care in the world, then a piano falls on your head. Or maybe the DF. 

Anyway, all theories welcome. Answers on one side of the paper only. Marks will be given for coherent thinking,  wit and wisdom.

Have good day, everyone.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Good morning pals
> 
> I’m up the legendary creek, but I do have a paddle. Went to bed on 6.1, nice steady line 2 hours after dinner. All insulin taken, usual dose of evening Levemir. Woke on 16.7. Around 3 or 4 in the morning, the steady line just took off. Sensor problem? No, BG said 17.
> 
> Anyway, I’m trudging downwards now after a whack of humalog, so no great damage, just sitting here bewildered. Nothing new there, then
> 
> First time in 23 years I’ve had something like this. It’s a bit like happily walking along the street without a care in the world, then a piano falls on your head. Or maybe the DF.
> 
> Anyway, all theories welcome. Answers on one side of the paper only. Marks will be given for coherent thinking,  wit and wisdom.
> 
> Have good day, everyone.


She’s mastered the art of multitasking, and is splitting her time, the wee beast. I woke on a perfectly fine 6.7 and am now 16.8 for no discernible reason. 

That or there’s a lot of stray pianos about.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 again for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:53 BS 6.3. Was woken up just now by a chorus of little birdies chirping away outside my bedroom window: Spring is definitely here!

Yesterday went almost like the day before except that I JUST about managed not to go hypo after midday meds only because I ate an hour earlier at 5 hours after bolus, instead of 6 hours after, & BS was 4.8. So, midday basal still needs going down today; to 36 units Levemir?

It’s a pretty grey morning out there at the moment! Yesterday syarted bright but, then the grey clouds moved in & stayed all day. I’m hoping that it’ll brighten up again today!

An early good morning to you all! Have a wonderful start to the weekend folks!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Not read any posts yet  will catch up later 
Woke to 3.8 getting up to go for a wee soon sorted that out. .
I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Madeline

6.8 again for me. Morning lovelies


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.2 for me and allegedly in the red all night. A more respectable 5.3/5.4 after feeding the cats.

Grass should be dry enough to cut this weekend before it turns into a hay meadow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Madeline said:


> 6.8 again for me. Morning lovelies



Ditto to 6.8 for me. 

Didn’t sleep well again. Preparing a different breakfast today although it could be a diasterb Baked oats. I don’t line porridge but I’m hoping this recipe works...taste wise and BS wise. 

Going to head out later and might take a walk once I’ve done my essentials.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning everyone, my bs was 8 this morning. For me that’s good . Only 11 days to go until I receive my Accu-Chek Insight pump . Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 on another sunny day. Absent yesterday early at hospital Neurology for balance exercises and Physio, right leg, foot & hip gave me grief all night.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Back to normal for me, 6.6 on waking, nice straight line overnight. Nothing exciting. I’m assuming the Diabetes Fairy, like politicians, doesn’t work weekends. 

Today is a relaxing day, watching sport - Rovers don’t have a home game this weekend - saving my energy for tomorrow. Mother’s Day meal at the Shireburn Arms. This was arranged by Son-in-Law, which means I’ll be paying. My guess is that it will be packed, so it might be tricky with the wheelchair. The Shireburn is in Hurst Green, a hop and a spit from Stoneyhurst School, which is one of the schools where posh English Catholics send their kids. Run by Jesuits, so bells, smells, buggery and the lash. £30,000 a year boarding. Excellent school, of course.

Anyway, have a grand day, folks, enjoy the Spring


----------



## Madeline

DF is here with me. Woke on 6.8, skyr for breakfast (plain, homemade) with 6 small blueberries. Salad for lunch with 2 Finncrisp @ 3.8g carbs each. Currently cruising at 17.8


----------



## mikeyB

You need to be on insulin if you are so sensitive to micro amounts of carbs, Madeline. I know I’ve said that before, but I can’t understand how your doctors can’t see that. You’d have the freedom for a few chips if you were, and a bit of Easter Egg.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> You need to be on insulin if you are so sensitive to micro amounts of carbs, Madeline. I know I’ve said that before, but I can’t understand how your doctors can’t see that. You’d have the freedom for a few chips if you were, and a bit of Easter Egg.


I keep asking, and getting rebuffed. I have no damn life as it is, it’s thoroughly miserable living on veg and protein


----------



## mikeyB

What is the reason given to you for their refusal?


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> What is the reason given to you for their refusal?


That I will put weight on. Exactly the opposite is happening atm. If I eat VLCHF my weight is steady, as soon as I add carbs in, I lose. I lost 2kg in the first half of last week eating all the carbs on my wee binge.

I’ve also looked up my HbA1C conversion from my BG average and it’s gone to 84, which up from 58 at the last test. That’s the all time average since I started testing right at the beginning, so I suspect it’s probably higher in reality.


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all. 8.5 @ 8.28am when I could get any blood out! So not exactly a waking reading. 

Madeline that is a nightmare.


----------



## Madeline

It’s ridiculous


----------



## KARNAK

Madeline said:


> DF is here with me. Woke on 6.8, skyr for breakfast (plain, homemade) with 6 small blueberries. Salad for lunch with 2 Finncrisp @ 3.8g carbs each. Currently cruising at 17.8



Flipping heck Madeline what`s going on, you deserve better than that. Insulin please.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today. Even though I appear to be up an hour later than usual, I don't feel the benefit - wonder why?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 7.3 for me today. Three dark chocolate ginger biccies  seem to have disappeared last night , the  DF must have  paid a visit and scoffed them  



Northerner said:


> Even though I appear to be up an hour later than usual, I don't feel the benefit - wonder why?


Same here , I’ve no idea why either


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today. Even though I appear to be up an hour later than usual, I don't feel the benefit - wonder why?


Ok that confused me 

It’s a straight 7 this morning. Somehow I’d expected to be lower, what with getting up an hour earlier sneaked in.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

Today the grass does get cut.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.3 this morning. Restless night and woken up with an nice headache. 

I want to hide away today.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 7.3 this morning. Restless night and woken up with an nice headache.
> 
> I want to hide away today.


Hope you have a peaceful day {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lanny

10:03 BS 7.2. Sigh! I am feeling rough & absolutely stuffed this morning! So, had usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose which is now 8 units Novorapid.

WHAT a day I had yesterday! My plan to reduce wasn’t enough & I need to reduce even more! Ended up going low before & after dinner but, not hypo, & eating chocolate, for a change from the usual oatcake biscuits, to keep my BS up after still too much midday basal Levemir: had an instinct after the last few days & went lower than the planned 36 to 34 units; still too much!

And all this with reducing my bolus Novorapid doses too; more than halved the daily Novorapid doses from 28, 24 & 20 to 16, 12 & 6, because of low BS, yesterday & I think they’re about right as my BS is just slighly higher than target ranges 90 mins. after! Once I get the midday Levemir right the dinner dose may go up to 8 units.

I’ve decided to go a bit more drastic today & will wait until 12:30 today, clocks going forward, to have 28 units Levemir: I’d rather that be too little & have my BS rise after active Novorapid; less nerve racking to slowly raise dose from there until BS holds steady. But, as with all plans, may go out the window?

Incidentally, no problems with midnight Levemir &, I’d forgotten to mention till now, the doctor told me to increase it to 22 units to get my morning figures down. I morning figures have indeed been better & this morning’s rise is due to the chocolate: overdid by eating 2 squares of chocolate Turkish Delight bar!

Aww! And as if it were planned, to greet me this morning at the start of British Summer Time is an absolutely gorgeously super bright sunshiny day! Only thing that’s missing is birdsong but, I missed the birdies today getting up so late: need to get up earlier to catch the birdie chorus!

I wish you all a WONDERFUL Day full of bright, bright sunshine! Have an easy, lazy Sunday folks!

Edited to add:-* Hey! Just noticed I’ve cheered up a bit & don’t feel rough anymore!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Edited to add:-* Hey! Just noticed I’ve cheered up a bit & don’t feel rough anymore!


Karma - your positive words for others have lifted your own spirits!


----------



## Paul123

Good afternoon all, my bs was 7.7 this morning . Enjoy the rest of today .


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon gang

8.8 this morning, which rather remiss of me, but it’s the weekend.

Very naughty lunch, today, celebrating Mothers day, two generations. It’s my late mother’s birthday today, too. Traditional English - soup, then roast beef with all the usual trimmings inluding a Yorkshire pudding the size of a deflated football. But not the right shape for filling with gravy. Consolation lay in the raspberry crème brûlée. I bolussed from the menu, so we’ll see how that pans out.

Haven’t been to the Shireburn since I was a teenager. It’s been subtly altered, the entrance I went in to go into the restaurant had an 18th century flagged floor turned into a downward ramp towards the restaurant from the old bar, and the tables (all reserved) widely spaced for charging around. Neat. Lovely view across the Ribble Valley from the restaurant.

Anyway, a good time was had by all

Enjoy the rest of your day - I will, watching Liverpool v Spurs and the Bahrain GP.

Bahrain has just passed laws saying that adulterers and homosexuals can be stoned to death. Sharia Law. There is no mention of, or admonition of homosexuality in the Qu’uran. Or the Bible, come to think.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 4.7 this morning, sea mist did not lift all day but still quite warm. Hopefully all mums had a good day, 

sea food lunch today, Argentinean king prawns, local bream with salad and profiteroles.

One for @mikeyB http://biblehub.com/leviticus/18-22.htm.:cool:

Hope you all have a good night, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Clicking that link tells me that they are unable to find that passage. Rather appropriate in the circumstances.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  Good morning  7.0 for me today, body clock still skewiff!


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.2 on waking and 5.3 post cat.

A one day week for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Libre 6.8 here.

Building work starts today. Not looking forward to it...the mess! Needs to be done tho. 

Pinch punch, ev1.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch. 4.8 to kick off April. 

Off to the foot clinic soon urgh, I've lost my mojo with all thing diabetic at the moment .

Have the best day you can everyone


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch & punch. 4.8 to kick off April.
> 
> Off to the foot clinic soon urgh, I've lost my mojo with all thing diabetic at the moment .
> 
> Have the best day you can everyone


Get ready for those amusing quips at the clinic @Flower, hope you get some reassuring news {{{HUGS}}}

Congratulations on the House Special @khskel!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today. 
OMG!!! 1 week to go!!!
Hope the foot clinic goes well @Flower .x


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Get ready for those amusing quips at the clinic @Flower,



At least I don't get asked are you sure you're in the right clinic, they save that for eyes, hand clinic etc ! I just get all the side splitting 'serves you right for going skiing' or 'you'll be on the bench for Saturdays game' when it is a foot clinic. Oh the joys I've cheered up already


----------



## Docb

Once went to see a podiatrist in a clinic and he was, not to put to fine a point on it, obese.  Must have weiged 25+ stone, could barely get up from his chair, had thick pebble glasses and wheezed like a good un.  Though of asking him if I should check his feet.


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch & punch. 4.8 to kick off April.
> 
> Off to the foot clinic soon urgh, I've lost my mojo with all thing diabetic at the moment .
> 
> Have the best day you can everyone


Hope it goes well at the foot clinic


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It’s a bright sunny day here in my bit of E Kent.
7.5  this morning as I  Cleared  out  the last three dark chocolate ginger biccies at bedtime 

Hope you all have a god day.


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits
> 
> View attachment 11093


Thanks for that, @Ljc  I’d been wondering about that as I’ve seen it a few times & it was going over my head: “am I missing something”?


----------



## Lanny

10:36 BS 5.5. Hey! A 5! In surprised shock!

Slept late as I went to bed late! Had another nerve frazzling day yesterday of reductions. Posted on another thread. Read over @mikeyB  post & thought about it overnight & came to the conclusion that he’s right: I’m micromanaging then, to rub it in, this morning @Northerner posted more or less the same thing; need to “chill” & relax about small variances!

What can I say? I seem to have lost my nerve about going hypo or even approaching low & my fingers are getting tender from all the extra tests!

Just spent the last 30/40 mins. trying to call my DSN & couldn’t get through. So, tried calling the dietician but, she’s not in today. So, had usual half oatcake & decided to be ultra conservative with 4 units of Novorapid. Will keep trying my DSN & have decided to inject 24 units Levemir at 12:30 if I can’t get through. It will be an ultra conservative day of insulin & I’ll TRY, being the operative word, not to test so much. If readings are higher at least my nerves won’t get frazzled again if I’m approaching low BS!


----------



## Madeline

9.9 FFS

Amazing sunny day here, spring has def sprung.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Late again. 

8.8 @ 6.12am not bad after my big eating day yesterday.



Madeline said:


> FFS


 That made me laugh.


----------



## Madeline

Screaming annoyed here @Ditto. Nothing is working. 

Still, LOVELY DAY HERE #cheeryface


----------



## Ditto

Doesn't low carb work for you? As soon as I get back to healthy eating I start to go down...


----------



## Madeline

Doesn’t seem to be, that or I’m missing something pretty basic.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks a nice 2.0 this morning, guess where I spent the day? A&E. Got up for a wee at 04:30 didn`t feel right tested 2.0 it was, didn`t get out of the bedroom, on the floor. Managed to set panic alarm off, paramedics arrived right wrist was at wrong angle, the long and short of it all, dislocated wrist and broke, plaster we are in. Back to typing one handed, trouble is its the wrong hand. Have to report to DSN everyday for BSL`s, well that's my folly for the day.

Congrats on the HS @khskel.

I`ll post the appropriate passage tomorrow @mikeyB. If you are interested.

Kin wrist is killing me, hope you all get a good nights kip.


----------



## Madeline

Oh NO, Ted you poor old thing, your poor wrist


----------



## Lanny

CRIKEY!!! @KARNAK Don’t do that again! You had me worried! Please, please, please be careful!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks a nice 2.0 this morning, guess where I spent the day? A&E. Got up for a wee at 04:30 didn`t feel right tested 2.0 it was, didn`t get out of the bedroom, on the floor. Managed to set panic alarm off, paramedics arrived right wrist was at wrong angle, the long and short of it all, dislocated wrist and broke, plaster we are in. Back to typing one handed, trouble is its the wrong hand. Have to report to DSN everyday for BSL`s, well that's my folly for the day.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @khskel.
> 
> I`ll post the appropriate passage tomorrow @mikeyB. If you are interested.
> 
> Kin wrist is killing me, hope you all get a good nights kip.


Aagh! Really sorry to hear this Ted  I hope you manage to get some sleep and that you heal quickly.


----------



## Bloden

Owwww. Poor you @KARNAK. Hope you get some ZZZZZZZZZs tonight.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks folks you are wonderful people, time to get a of bit shut eye. See you in the morning. Take care my friends, luf you.


----------



## Madeline

KARNAK said:


> Thanks folks you are wonderful people, time to get a of bit shut eye. See you in the morning. Take care my friends, luf you.


Hope you get some good sleep, and your poor wrist doesn’t trouble you. Maybe a biscuit or two before bed, just in case


----------



## Lanny

05:17 BS 4.8. Surprised by that! Just got up, for a call of nature, just before 5am & was trying to get back to sleep when I had an asthma attack & had to take two puffs of Salbutamol, have to call it that now as a younger doctor I had for a day procedure op last year didn’t know what Ventolin is! Am just recovering now!

I guess this low waking figure confirms what I’ve begun to suspect; need to lower the midnight Levemir too!

Will have a protein bar & 2 units Novorapid to stop DP rise & try, if I can, to get back to sleep.

Yesterday despite my reduced breakfast Novorapid dose I was lowish going into lunch which, made me think the midnight Levemir dose is bringing too low in the morning which impacts on lunch?

Asthma attack is completely gone now & I’m back to breathing normally. I haven’t had one in ages. I think it was the changes of temperature from my warm bedroom to the cold bathroom & back again to my warm bed? I’ve been forgetful in taking my brown Clenil prevention inhaler & will have to make a more conscious effort in remembering to take it!

A much earlier than planned Good Morning to you all! I wish you all a good day full of sunshine inside & out!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 and I can hear the pitter patter of rain outside - haven't heard that for a while!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.8 here. 

I’m popping into work today to talk to my boss about my return after Easter. Going to see my class too. Looking forward to seeing them but also sort of nervous too. Four months away from the place. To be honest part of me just doesn’t want to go back but go back I must. Need to earn my wage again. 

@KARNAK How are you feeling today? What an ordeal you’ve had!!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 6.8 here.
> 
> I’m popping into work today to talk to my boss about my return after Easter. Going to see my class too. Looking forward to seeing them but also sort of nervous too. Four months away from the place. To be honest part of me just doesn’t want to go back but go back I must. Need to earn my wage again.
> 
> @KARNAK How are you feeling today? What an ordeal you’ve had!!


I hope they understand that you can't just get right back into it, and that they don't expect you to 'make up for the time' - I have had that experience at two companies I worked for, after periods of around 3 months off, and I had to explain to them that just because I had returned it didn't mean I was 100% and firing on all cylinders!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A 5.7 on the Libre.

Good luck today @merrymunky. What age group do you teach?

Thank you, rain! Sweeping up after yesterday’s building work’ll be a lot easier - I was picturing clouds of dust coating my neighbour’s washline of whites (doesn’t she wear any other colours?!).


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks a nice 2.0 this morning, guess where I spent the day? A&E. Got up for a wee at 04:30 didn`t feel right tested 2.0 it was, didn`t get out of the bedroom, on the floor. Managed to set panic alarm off, paramedics arrived right wrist was at wrong angle, the long and short of it all, dislocated wrist and broke, plaster we are in. Back to typing one handed, trouble is its the wrong hand. Have to report to DSN everyday for BSL`s, well that's my folly for the day.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @khskel.
> 
> I`ll post the appropriate passage tomorrow @mikeyB. If you are interested.
> 
> Kin wrist is killing me, hope you all get a good nights kip.


.

Oh heck @KARNAK   I am sorry to hear this. I hope it wasn’t too painful last night and that you managed to get off to sleep ok.  Can you take Paracetamol for the pain .


On a practical note their are waterproof covers to keep the caste dry when bathing or washing up, I’ll see if I can find a link for the brand I have for my foot. They are Er fun to get on and off and need burping lol.

Here it is 
https://limboproducts.co.uk/


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me.

Here's a virtual get well soon for your cast @KARNAK 

Next stop Hamburg where I'm expecting to be ribbed mercilessly about our decisive parliament.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

6.2 here, the lowest it’s been for two weeks. Fingers crossed the DF has left to annoy someone else, TM would be ideal. 

Good luck @merrymunky, I bet they’ll all be over the moon to see you.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Thanks folks you are wonderful people, time to get a of bit shut eye. See you in the morning. Take care my friends, luf you.


Hope you are feeling a bit better and managing one handed


----------



## Carolg

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 6.8 here.
> 
> I’m popping into work today to talk to my boss about my return after Easter. Going to see my class too. Looking forward to seeing them but also sort of nervous too. Four months away from the place. To be honest part of me just doesn’t want to go back but go back I must. Need to earn my wage again.
> 
> @KARNAK How are you feeling today? What an ordeal you’ve had!!


Good luck with your meeting. I have been off sick for 5 months and feel exactly the same


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here. Haven’t been around much for the last couple of days as I’m trying to help daughter with her house purchase. The DF's cousin, the Conveyancing Fairy has been causing mischief and it’s all going pear shaped. Not doing a lot for my waking numbers, as I’m waking early and lying awake stressing!

Sorry to hear about your escapade in the night and your wrist, @KARNAK


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Lovely sunshine here and no breeze which is a bit of a miracle here.
Because I behaved myself last night much improved 6.7 when I woke up earlier.  Sadly DP has reared it’s ugly head and I am now sitting a 8.7 which I am just about to sort out with my breakfast Novorapid. 

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.
This time next week I'll be in Vegas (it will be just past midnight, but it's Vegas so I'll probably still be up!)


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 4.0 today.

@KARNAK what a frightening thing to happen, I hope you're managing alright. Thank goodness for your panic button. The waterproof cast protection is called a Limbo, there are other makes but this one works and lasts well. 

Good luck today @merrymunky , I hope the visit goes well. 

Fractures not mending in foot, amputation the only way out of my situation. I can't do that so a cast and hobbling is my path for now, really at a brick wall with managing this. I'm tempted to run away - when I say run I mean hobble whilst muttering to myself!


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A 5.7 on the Libre.
> 
> Good luck today @merrymunky. What age group do you teach?
> 
> Thank you, rain! Sweeping up after yesterday’s building work’ll be a lot easier - I was picturing clouds of dust coating my neighbour’s washline of whites (doesn’t she wear any other colours?!).




Thank you. I’m scared! I work in a special school. I have a small class (12 pupils) of lower key stage 2 children, mostly on the autistic spectrum. I do have one year 8 boy too but in terms of ability he slots right in!

@Northerner They have been great so far. A supply teacher has been drafted in so hopefully there won’t be too much outstanding admin for me. I think it’s likely I will be back on a phased return and I may not even be teaching a class film time until September. I think it’s just about getting me back in the building and used to being around noise and chaos again as I’ve led a rather peaceful life since November. There is every chance I could have a meltdown at any given moment once I am back there working as my emotions are still raw and fragile. Who knows. I’ve put my big girl pants on ready to face today though.


----------



## merrymunky

Carolg said:


> Good luck with your meeting. I have been off sick for 5 months and feel exactly the same




I wish I could jack it all in. I’ve enjoyed doing what I want when I want. I’ve had lovely long walks. I don’t have that morning panic because I am not a morning person and struggle! If only I could stay home and earn the same wage!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I’m scared! I work in a special school. I have a small class (12 pupils) of lower key stage 2 children, mostly on the autistic spectrum. I do have one year 8 boy too but in terms of ability he slots right in!
> 
> @Northerner They have been great so far. A supply teacher has been drafted in so hopefully there won’t be too much outstanding admin for me. I think it’s likely I will be back on a phased return and I may not even be teaching a class film time until September. I think it’s just about getting me back in the building and used to being around noise and chaos again as I’ve led a rather peaceful life since November. There is every chance I could have a meltdown at any given moment once I am back there working as my emotions are still raw and fragile. Who knows. I’ve put my big girl pants on ready to face today though.


Good to hear  I hope everything goes well for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning a 4.0 today.
> 
> @KARNAK what a frightening thing to happen, I hope you're managing alright. Thank goodness for your panic button. The waterproof cast protection is called a Limbo, there are other makes but this one works and lasts well.
> 
> Good luck today @merrymunky , I hope the visit goes well.
> 
> Fractures not mending in foot, amputation the only way out of my situation. I can't do that so a cast and hobbling is my path for now, really at a brick wall with managing this. I'm tempted to run away - when I say run I mean hobble whilst muttering to myself!


Bugger. Wish it was better news for your foot flower. X


----------



## Docb

Go for it Merrymunky.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, disappointing 13 for me. I’ve blood tests tomorrow and then Diabetic review next Friday. Not looking forward to blood test results. If this wasn’t enough I will receive my new insight pump next Wednesday . Who says Diabetics don’t live interesting lives . Have a great day everyone. I hope all goes well for you merrymunkey today .


----------



## Lanny

Waking up the second time 10:38 BS 8.2. I did manage to drop back into sleep at some point & I’ll have lunch before I head off to the hospital to see my dietician & hopefully my DSN: couldn’t get hold of either of them yesterday!

I know from yesterday that 24 units Levemir wasn’t enough although, it meant I didn’t go low after lunch, as my readings after dinner were quite high. So, I’m cautiously going up to 26 units today since I’m up more than 2mmol before lunch than yesterday: 5.8 yesterday & 8.2 today. Will take my 1 remaining jelly baby & a bag of mini marshmallows. Silly numpty had my supermarket delivery a day earlier yesterday & forgot to get more jelly babies!

It will be a relief to get some advice.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, thanks for more kind words and advice. I`ll reply later, surgery rang Doc wants to see me so got to go, HS today.

See you later take folks.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on the HS @KARNAK Good luck with the appointment!


----------



## Paul123

Hi Ted@KARNAK, I hope all goes well for you today.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks seems the DF has got to grips with me, 7.1 at 13:00 just managed to test 17.8. I hope everyone will forgive me for not responding individually for your kind words but right hand has turned a darker shade of blue, purple, black, etc. etc. Hope all your appointments went well, probably another painful silly night for me but hey ho still breathing, I think. More blood tests today, results on Friday, hope you all have a peaceful night thinking of you all, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Madeline

10 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A 3.8 for me, oops.

Had an appointment with the DSN at my new surgery yesterday. She was ever so posh! My A1c is still superglued at around 8% but my LDL cholesterol is almost back in range, yippee.

The only thing that annoyed me was her comment: “Are you sure you’re Type 1? Some people with Type 2 take insulin too, you know.” Eh?


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> The only thing that annoyed me was her comment: “Are you sure you’re Type 1? Some people with Type 2 take insulin too, you know.” Eh?


Grrrr!

7.7 for me today. Lawn is white with frost, hope it wasn’t cold enough last night to nip the plum blossom.


----------



## Carolg

Went for long walk last night and sitting up late. Hypo late so had toast and jam for speed. Dread to think what BG is this morning. Hope everyone is well as can be

GP yesterday and another fit note. Making progress though


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.
Done most of my packing yesterday. Including 12 weeks worth of tablets (im away for 7 weeks but always take extra) and 6 pots of test strips. I probably won't be testing much in fairness. Food is definitely going to be totally different to what I'd have at home, hopefully I can sort of stay on track and not fully fall off the diabetes wagon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I am back from my holibobs and back to my iPad. Will try and catch up with the craic later after finishing the holiday washing, going to the dentist and visiting daughter number 1 as it’s her 35th birthday!  Anyways I am happy to report a lovely 5.8 for me today, which after all the rubbish I ate yesterday is nothing short of a miracle! Back to it today though as at the bloodletter’s on Friday, can I undo the last week’s indulgence in two days? Have a great day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Guten Morgen und für mich ein 4,6

Greetings from Hamburg

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

After a week of steady increasing I am back at 5.0 this morning.

What a wierd question from your DSN  Bloden. She is asking you whether their diagnosis is right!


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on your HS @KARNAK .  I hope you’re not in too much pain this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 
5.6 when I first woke  at 04 45 for a wee. Decided to go back to bed as I was so tired , 5.7 when I woke a few minutes ago with a near perfect straight line all night .

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.5 for me today. 

Off to my third and final diabetes education session at noon. Can’t wait to hear about all the complications that diabetes can cause. Already dealt with one of the worst in losing my son I’m not really looking forward to hearing all the rest!


----------



## Flower

Good morning I'm up here on a 12.7! New sensor started last night and it proceeded to suspend insulin from my pump for about 5 hours through the night as it was reading hypo even though I wasn't. 



Bloden said:


> The only thing that annoyed me was her comment: “Are you sure you’re Type 1? Some people with Type 2 take insulin too, you know.” Eh?



That's because you're an adult Bloden and everyone knows that Type 1 grows up into Type 2 

Have the best day you can everyone


----------



## Lanny

Loquacious warning!

08:08 BS 5.3. I’m surprised by that because I’ve reduced my midnight Levemir from 22 to 20 units & was expecting a higher reading.

Yesterday was another day of drama! It was a wet & miserable day after two days of brilliant sunshine & as I set off from the house for my bus, in between rain showers my main worry was not getting the big chunk of paper of the last 7 months of blood sugar readings from mySugr app wet if it rained before I got on the bus; black rain clouds still looming.

I had a long wait when I got to the hospital as I got there 5 mins. early at 14:05 & my appointment was at 15:00, smack bang in the middle of the 2 hour slot of buses, & during my wait I just slipped into a hypo at 15:18 BS 3.8: dietician was running a bit late. I ate my last remaining jelly baby hoping that was enough as I really didn’t know how many mini marshmallows to eat. Five mins. later the dietician called me in & she got me 2 ginger nuts to eat after the 15 mins. wait to test 15:35 BS 6.4; surprised by the rise from 1 jelly baby but, I was quite stressed.

The short of it is, we decided to reduce midnight Levemir to 20 & keep midday at 24 units. Novorapid doses will temporarily be 8, 4 & 3 while reducing the midnight dose with lunch & dinner Novorapid possibly going up to 6& 4 respectively.

Bought a new big bag of jelly babies from the hospital shop & had a cup of tea & a sandwich at the cafe before my last bus home at 17.18. I forgot & injected 4 units Novorapid, instead of 3.

With my chunk of paper gone I didn’t care if it rained on the way back but, instead as I got off the bus near my home there was a big shower of hailstones! My neighbour, just setting out to walk his dog, said “Winter has come back!” I walked down the lane, 750 steps, home in a swirling shower of white as the temperature plummeted!

I was pretty exhausted by the drama of the day, asthma attack at the start & the hypo at the hospital & was starting to drift off when I thought I’d better test before I drop off 19:24 BS 6.3; surprisingly low after 1 jelly baby, 2 ginger nuts, a cup of tea & a ham & cheese sandwich. So, ate 1 oatcake & tried to get to sleep. But, I was too wired on adrenaline to sleep!

This hasn’t happened to me in quite a while since I retired from the restaurant business in 2010. But, it used to happen to me on a regular basis every Saturday night as that was the night we cleaned up after opening hours once a week: already tired from working a busy Saturday night & then, got another stint of cleaning afterwards; I’d be drained & then wired from adrenaline! My poor work colleagues had to put up with an extremely talkative, wired Duracell bunny while they were flagging as we cleaned! A new girl, after two weeks, was puzzled by this & asked me “what’s up” with me? & I explained about getting drained, the quick release of adrenaline for an energy boost, getting wired & the slow ebbing away of the adrenaline. THAT, of course, is the problem with adrenaline: quick to release; slow to ebb away &, obviously, winds me up to the bouncing bunny stage! It’s a fairly common thing in the restaurant business & is referred to as “the buzz”!

I didn’t sleep until after 2am ish? After the adrenaline had ebbed away! I’m still feeling a bit loquacious this morning & thought I’d give you fair warning at the top of the post!

Yay! Although there’s some hazy cloud this morning, there’s bright sunshine! A very good morning to you all & may you have a day full of sunshine on the inside & out! Be forgiving of my loquacious mood!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.8 after very sore and painful night, back down to 6.7 now. Still had a lovely email from my 9 year old granddaughter, checking to make sure I`m ok before she went to school.

@Bloden I had the same question asked of me last November by a Surgeon.

Have a good day folks, stay safe.


----------



## Karen57UK

8.4 for me this morning


----------



## Paul123

Good afternoon all, I'm having a bit of a nightmare today . My bs this morning was 12.6, no idea why and then before lunch my blood sugar meter has died. It showed E-57 error, I changed batteries 4 times without any success. This has happened one week before I upgrade to Insight meter & pump. Thankfully I have a spare bs meter but it doesn't link up with my spirit combo pump. Awaiting phone call from DSN. I contacted Accu-Chek regarding situation but they can't help as my bs meter is out of warranty. They need my DSN to contact them before they can issue me with a new meter . Ah well, there's never a dull moment when you have diabetes . Enjoy the rest of the day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.6 @ 9.48am not bad after more stupid food yesterday. I just don't know what's wrong with me. I feel extremely ill yet I keep making bad choices.  I'm even helping Mum eat her birthday Milk Tray. I have the brains of a whelk and that's insulting to the whelk.


----------



## Northerner

Paul123 said:


> Good afternoon all, I'm having a bit of a nightmare today . My bs this morning was 12.6, no idea why and then before lunch my blood sugar meter has died. It showed E-57 error, I changed batteries 4 times without any success. This has happened one week before I upgrade to Insight meter & pump. Thankfully I have a spare bs meter but it doesn't link up with my spirit combo pump. Awaiting phone call from DSN. I contacted Accu-Chek regarding situation but they can't help as my bs meter is out of warranty. They need my DSN to contact them before they can issue me with a new meter . Ah well, there's never a dull moment when you have diabetes . Enjoy the rest of the day everyone.


I'm very surprised they didn't simply send you a replacement, is your other meter a different brand? Normally they are keen to keep you using their strips


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me on this rather gloomy morning


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Was 4.1 before bed so had some snacks   rose to a nice safe level of 5.8 and woke up to 4.6 

Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.
I've almost finished packing, I think! 
Off to get hair cut andacoloured this morning. Not sure what colour yet though.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.
> I've almost finished packing, I think!
> Off to get hair cut andacoloured this morning. Not sure what colour yet though.


Stars and stripes?


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Stars and stripes?


Don't tempt me, lol!


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 5.1 on the Libre.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. A dark and gloomy morning here too. Not quite as cold, thankfully, the tulips have only just staggered back upright after keeling over in the sharp frost yesterday morning, and I was worried about the plum blossom.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everybody. A disappointing 7.4 this morning, I ate well yesterday. No snacks and walked 7 miles! Yesterday I woke on a 5.8 and had eaten total and utter c**p the day and sat on my butt all day on buses, planes and cars! It’s a mystery! Ah well today is another day. I’ve managed a quick catch up so firstly Ted @KARNAK I thought I told you to stay upright! What you like, no wonder I’m going grey, hope you’re feeling better soon. @merrymunky just wanted to say hope you’re feeling a little better everyday, last week must have been tough. @Stitch147 have an amazballs holiday it sounds fantastic, ( do the stars and stripes thing!) @Flower big hugs. Anyone else who has had appointments whilst I’ve been away hope that everything went well. Have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 10.0 which I'll happily take after yesterdays twilight zone hypo. Bring me that fairy and a sharp pair of scissors! 

How about a Route 66 logo in your hair @Stitch147 ? 

It's snowing here at the moment 

Have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all from a very grey Hamburg.
5.3 and a lovely flat line despite indulging in that German delicacy Curry Wurst at midnight. I think it's best enjoyed after rather more than the solitary beer I had.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Hmmmm 7.9 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

09:16 BS 8.0. Umm! Ok ish! I think, now, that the slightly too high midday Levemir impacted a bit on the morning figure yesterday & yesterday’s correct midday dose means it’s a bit higher this morning, I think?

Yesterday was a brightish, greyish day that rained heavily all day: huge puddles around each drain around the house collecting the rain from the roof; didn’t see but, I know there’ll be a lake right across the whole lane where the drainage is!

Yesterday BS was very easy on the nerves & the highest was a 9 in the evening. I hope today is more of the same despite the higher start!

Today is the same bright grey but, as yet, no rain!

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Paul123

Northerner said:


> I'm very surprised they didn't simply send you a replacement, is your other meter a different brand? Normally they are keen to keep you using their strips


Hi Northerner, my bs meter same brand so I don’t know why my DSN has to contact Accu-Chek for me to receive new meter. Thankfully I remember my carb ratios and correction dose ratios so I can work out manually how much insulin I need to take. Can’t wait until next Wednesday when I receive my new insulin pump & meter .


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 after using 6 lancets trying to get blood out my fingers, not easy using one hand. Phoned the DSN who is leaving a different meter for me at the hospital, we`ll see how it goes.

Have a great time @Stitch147.

Sorry @eggyg I knew I would get told off when you got back. Hope you enjoyed your holiday.

Hope you all have a good day folks.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, it was a 7 for me, now buzzing along on 14.3 grrrr. Roll on tomorrow’s appointment, and hopefully some help with this.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.8 this morning. I always wonder though how high it shot up and then came back down? It's all the peaks and troughs that cause the trouble. I need to get on a liquid diet and eschew food altogether I think.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, but after a 7.1 before bed. so nice and steady


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, maybe I didn’t need that big lump of Gruyere I succumbed to before bed.
Just noticed an absence, @mikeyB isn't around. Not like him, anything up?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.0 here...oops, 2 Thornton’s dark chocolates before bed were 2 chocs too many!

I hope we get some sneaky sunshine later. I want to carry on razing our garden-jungle to the ground.


----------



## Madeline

8.8 here. You’re right, @Robin no Mike since Monday. Hope he’s ok.


----------



## Docb

Morning all.  6.6 for me and just beginning to come round - was really rough when I woke up an hour or more ago.  Went to bed on a 4.4 and a couple of oat biscuts and cheese. Goodness knows what went on in the night.


----------



## Ljc

I hope you are all right and just taking a bit of a break.  @mikeyB.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s another sunny morning here and only the gentlest of breezes, which is rather nice.
 Woke to 4.4 on the Libre which has been a real gud un and sadly about to expire in an hour. 

Hope you all have a food day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me here in Buxtehude.

More sleep required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Just getting back to adding to this after a few very stressful and crasy busy at work.  Anyway woke on a 5.3, lowest for a while.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Just getting back to adding to this after a few very stressful and crasy busy at work.  Anyway woke on a 5.3, lowest for a while.


That's an excellent number Lorraine  I hope things have settled down to a more sedate pace at work now!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> I hope you are all right and just taking a bit of a break.  @mikeyB.


Yes, me too @mikeyB - I hope it's just because of something mundane, like loss of interweb connection.


----------



## Ditto

Morning folks. 7.6 @ 9.17am. 

I wake very early though and watch a couple of Big Bang Theories before going back to sleep on the sofa. I then measure when I get up. Would this make a difference? Should I measure when I first get up, though it often feels like the middle of the night, 4ish...

I dunno how I was this number anyways, I ate a full tub of ice cream to myself yesterday following a large Melton Mowbray pork pie with potato salad and tomatoes. Felt quite quite ill afterwards. I'm round the bend. I'm going to do an experiment today, actually it's just an excuse so I can eat chips from the chippy. I shall measure beforehand, then an hour after and two hours after that. That might stop me from eating chips in future. They are my bete noir.  It's torture living across the road from a chippy.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A respectable 6.6 for me after a slightly higher level yesterday. I have been back to sleep since. Ooops!!!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Morning folks. 7.6 @ 9.17am.
> 
> I wake very early though and watch a couple of Big Bang Theories before going back to sleep on the sofa. I then measure when I get up. Would this make a difference? Should I measure when I first get up, though it often feels like the middle of the night, 4ish...
> 
> I dunno how I was this number anyways, I ate a full tub of ice cream to myself yesterday following a large Melton Mowbray pork pie with potato salad and tomatoes. Felt quite quite ill afterwards. I'm round the bend. I'm going to do an experiment today, actually it's just an excuse so I can eat chips from the chippy. I shall measure beforehand, then an hour after and two hours after that. That might stop me from eating chips in future. They are my bete noir.  It's torture living across the road from a chippy.


Let us know how the experiment goes!  We once had a Forum Food Test with Fish and chips, you can read the results here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fish-and-chips-wednesday-10th-food-experiment.6081/

Your slightly higher-than-expected 7.6 might have been due to your liver releasing a bit of extra glucose when you first woke, because it thought you were getting up to stay up


----------



## Madeline

We should do Forum Food Tests more often


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 8 this morning . After yesterday’s disaster with bs meter not working I was given an Accu -Chek Nano meter. This will suffice until next Wednesday when I receive Insight pump and meter. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lanny

12:18 BS 8.3. About the same as yesterday despite the late hour! Very cold last night & my feet were freezing so, took a hot water to bed & eventually warmed up enough to sleep!

Just taking my midday meds now & about to tuck into brunch!

Yes, I had just started to notice @mikeyB absence yesterday & still no sign of him today! Hope you’re ok! Worried emoji!

I’m hungry so, I’ll just wish you all a good day!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks late on parade today, 5.8 rising to 15.7 at 13:00 hrs. Nothing to eat only water to drink, went to Docs for bloods then to hospital to pick up a new meter,
 Accu-Chec Mobile. DSN said it would be easier with only using one hand.

Yes @mikeyB is noticeably absent, please let us know if you are able Mike.

A few others I would like to reply too but my right arm is ready to leave said body and one finger left hand typing is really not my forte. Have a good nights kip folks and take care.


----------



## Lanny

If you’re on s smart phone or tablet you can use dictation although, you’ll have to be patient as it learns how you speak & say things: a short explanation or definition helps with the difficult words; Siri kept getting neuropathy wrong so, I followed it with nerve pain until it learnt the way I said it!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks late on parade today, 5.8 rising to 15.7 at 13:00 hrs. Nothing to eat only water to drink, went to Docs for bloods then to hospital to pick up a new meter,
> Accu-Chec Mobile. DSN said it would be easier with only using one hand.
> 
> Yes @mikeyB is noticeably absent, please let us know if you are able Mike.
> 
> A few others I would like to reply too but my right arm is ready to leave said body and one finger left hand typing is really not my forte. Have a good nights kip folks and take care.


It would have been nicer of them to give you a Libre, Ted! I hope you manage a better night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 7.1 for me. First dose of Gliclazide taken <gulp> Hope today is better @KARNAK and everyone is making a fuss of you.


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK I agree with Northener about Libre being more helpful atm, could you ask them for one even if only on loan till your hand is better. TBH with those hypo’s I think they need to provide you with a CGM with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. The sun has gone all shy  here it’s hiding behind the clouds. 
I am so happy with my new sensor I’ve just got to show you 
 

I woke on 6.2 fingerprick  and 11 mins later the scan said 6.0 am well pleased with it so far.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, a decent figure for a change.


----------



## nonethewiser

Push for the Libre Karnak, the tech is there to help you manage better.

Woke unusually at 4.4 this morning, usually in the 5's 6's.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

I’m hoping the rain’ll stay away today and let me get back in the garden/jungle for more triffid-trashing. The garden must’ve been lovely...before it started engulfing the neighbourhood, hahaha.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. 7.6 today. Again I’ve not slept well as I am feeling under the weather. I’ve had what I think is cystitis on and off since Sunday and last night was not a good night at all. Pain in my lower abdomen woke me up a lot and I feel very ropey. 

Husband wanted a trip out today and I might have to let him down gently. I think I might need to see a doc about this as it has been. It’s than three day’s so I don’t think it is going to clear up ok it’s own. Trouble is, of course it is the weekend so I can’t see anyone. I even checked the online booking system and no free appointments will the 18th. Might have to try and get an emergency one on Monday.


----------



## Lanny

08:40 BS 6.0. A better waking figure since I got up earlier!

Have a good day everyone! It’s the weekend & I hope it’s a nice relaxing one for you sll!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Sorry I missed my slot yesterday, I had a lie in which isn’t like me at all. Then again this morning, 9 o’clock! I think my holiday is catching up with me! Well, it was a pretty normal 6.8 this morning, was at the vampire’s yesterday, BP fine, feet fine, 1 kg heavier than last year, have just come back from 9 days of full on eating and drinking, so not too bothered about that. Back for review on 3rd May but should get my results before that. This is my first yearly review, always had 6 monthly since diagnosis but because of my good control and understanding they told me yearly would be fine from now on. Fingers crossed. Have a great Saturday, it’s lovely and sunny here, stripped the bed and going to hang it out. #excited


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3, still 5.3 at 10:30. Pain killers not doing a lot getting used to it now, off to the local watering hole for lunch and NovoRapid.

@Madeline yes being spoilt at the moment.

@Northerner, @Ljc, @nonethewiser, yes I agree a Libre is the way to go, will speak again with DSN on Monday about it.

Take care folks and have a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 this morning but up to 6.1 two hours later without eating a thing. Does just go to show it isn't always what we eat that pushes it up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all late on parade with a 4.7 .Met a German T1 last night/this morning who is going to be getting the Libre2 soon. Hopefully he's going to let me know how he gets on.

Gig tonight and fly home tomorrow

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 this morning but up to 6.1 two hours later without eating a thing. Does just go to show it isn't always what we eat that pushes it up.


A House Special Lorraine! Congratulations!


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon, very late on parade today, internet up the creek with the buffering wheel whizzing round. It was a 5.5 way back when 

Lovely House Spesh @Grannylorraine , always makes me smile seeing a 5.2

Have a good rest of Saturday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 8.9 this morning. I was helping out at the brewery this morning for the spring open day, hence the late post.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

I won’t even bother to take a waking reading today since I’ve been awake on the sofa all night waiting for a call back from 111. I’ve not been well for a week now but the last day or so has been bad. Definitely think I need to see someone so phoned at 1am. They agree I need to be seen. Still waiting for the call back. I’m in pain. I think this is more than cystitis and probably an infection. My whole abdomen is so painful on top of the other symptoms.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A 10.0 on the Libre - what on EARTH was in last night’s curry?!

Off to North Pembrokeshire (once hubby crawls out of pit) for a walk on the beach, lunch and to look at some ruins...can’t wait (get up, lazy bones!).

Hope you got that call back @merrymunky...


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all 4.6 for me this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> I won’t even bother to take a waking reading today since I’ve been awake on the sofa all night waiting for a call back from 111. I’ve not been well for a week now but the last day or so has been bad. Definitely think I need to see someone so phoned at 1am. They agree I need to be seen. Still waiting for the call back. I’m in pain. I think this is more than cystitis and probably an infection. My whole abdomen is so painful on top of the other symptoms.


Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad, do you not have a walkin centre you can go to.  Please check your blood though as mine went crazy when I had a urine infection.  Hope you get this sorted soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I have not read any posts yet  I will cat up later , so I hope all is well with you.

Forgot  my Insulatard (basal) yesterday hence waking to  7.2 on the finger and my fab sensor said  6.8 .


----------



## Ljc

merrymunky said:


> I won’t even bother to take a waking reading today since I’ve been awake on the sofa all night waiting for a call back from 111. I’ve not been well for a week now but the last day or so has been bad. Definitely think I need to see someone so phoned at 1am. They agree I need to be seen. Still waiting for the call back. I’m in pain. I think this is more than cystitis and probably an infection. My whole abdomen is so painful on top of the other symptoms.



Sorry to hear your not well and in pain. Do you have a walk in centre or a minor injuries unit near you, if so I’d go to them failing that I would go to A & E personally I wouldn’t wait any longer for 111 to call you back.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.
Busy day ahead. Drop cat off for her holiday at Cherry tree cattery. Sort hand luggage. Check through paperwork. Check I've packed everything. General tidy up.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 15.6 for me this morning . I engaged in light exercise before having a shower last night. When I was getting ready for bed I checked my bs and it was 8. I usually find having a shower lowers my bs. I ate 1 slice of wheaten bread with jam thinly spread on it. Didn’t expect my bs to be 15.6 this morning??


----------



## merrymunky

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear your not well and in pain. Do you have a walk in centre or a minor injuries unit near you, if so I’d go to them failing that I would go to A & E personally I wouldn’t wait any longer for 111 to call you back.




They eventually called back with an appointment for 10.30. I’d finally fallen asleep. Woke up to the call and the pain is all but gone. I took two paracetamol after calling them back myself earlier this morning as the pain was so bad. How does it just vanish? They’d reassessed me and bumped me up the list. It still took a good three hours for them to call back. I’m still going to go though as I think I still need antibiotics. Just feel like I’m going in wasting their time now that I’m not in agony like I was.

I just tested. 8.1. No surprise after all this.


----------



## Madeline

@merrymunky, I’m so sorry you are feeling so poorly lovely, and agree with the others - pretty sure 111 are going to pack you off to A&E or a walk in centre as you sound like you need heavy duty pain relief at the very least, and probably antibiotics. It’s a good time of day to go, the drunks will have been cleared through by now. And yes, definitely test, and don’t forget to tell them you’re diabetic when you get there. Much love and gentle hugs x


----------



## Madeline

8.2 for me, I’ve had toast made from my favourite bread(Lingongrova) for breakfast. Do your stuff Gliclazide.


----------



## Paul123

merrymunky said:


> I won’t even bother to take a waking reading today since I’ve been awake on the sofa all night waiting for a call back from 111. I’ve not been well for a week now but the last day or so has been bad. Definitely think I need to see someone so phoned at 1am. They agree I need to be seen. Still waiting for the call back. I’m in pain. I think this is more than cystitis and probably an infection. My whole abdomen is so painful on top of the other symptoms.



Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 on the Richter Scale. Out again today back to mates house for dinner, save me a  job doing one handed grub.

Dear @merrymunky I do hope you get the help you need, take care and {{{Hugs}}}.

Enjoy the gig @khskel. 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## merrymunky

Back from the urgent primary care unit at the hospital. As suspected I have a nice water infection. Never had one before that I can remember. So I’ve been walking around with this thing since at least last Sunday. There was some blood in my urine then but I was monitoring it for the day and it vanished, so I thought it would clear up on its own. The last week has been up and down but yesterday it came back with such a vengeance. The pain in my abdomen was really unpleasant. It felt rather like the contractions I experienced delivering Lumi in November, just in a slightly different location, with surges of pain right across the abdomen and on the right side particularly. Not sure where the pain went to this morning but glad it has gone. I just have that unbearable desperate urge for the loo constantly whether I need it or not and the inevitable burning when I do. Add to that tiredness with no sleep last night. 

I was going to ask...since I know stress etc affects levels...is it possible that being poorly can increase levels? I woke up high today. My post breakfast reading was 8.9 and it’s pushed my seven day average up to 7.6 again after being 7.3 for the last fortnight. Not happy.


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> Back from the urgent primary care unit at the hospital. As suspected I have a nice water infection. Never had one before that I can remember. So I’ve been walking around with this thing since at least last Sunday. There was some blood in my urine then but I was monitoring it for the day and it vanished, so I thought it would clear up on its own. The last week has been up and down but yesterday it came back with such a vengeance. The pain in my abdomen was really unpleasant. It felt rather like the contractions I experienced delivering Lumi in November, just in a slightly different location, with surges of pain right across the abdomen and on the right side particularly. Not sure where the pain went to this morning but glad it has gone. I just have that unbearable desperate urge for the loo constantly whether I need it or not and the inevitable burning when I do. Add to that tiredness with no sleep last night.
> 
> I was going to ask...since I know stress etc affects levels...is it possible that being poorly can increase levels? I woke up high today. My post breakfast reading was 8.9 and it’s pushed my seven day average up to 7.6 again after being 7.3 for the last fortnight. Not happy.


Pleased to hear that you have been seen.  Yes the infection could have caused high levels, mine were in the high teens with my last urine infection.


----------



## Flower

good morning, it was a lovely 5.2 for me today, happy days 

Glad you've had some help @merrymunky and hope things start to settle for you, being unwell with an infection pushes your blood glucose up as your body releases more glucose to fight the infection. Really unhelpful for us lot
This is useful -  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/life-with-diabetes/illness


----------



## khskel

Guten Morgen 4,6 für mich.

Currently on the S Bahn to the airport which is a shame as it's a glorious day here. 

Did my good deed for the day and managed to help a little old lady get the right ticket from the machine.

It was a cracking gig last night especially as I hadn't played sax for more than ten years. Added bonus BS levels survived the experience.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

merrymunky said:


> Back from the urgent primary care unit at the hospital. As suspected I have a nice water infection. Never had one before that I can remember. So I’ve been walking around with this thing since at least last Sunday. There was some blood in my urine then but I was monitoring it for the day and it vanished, so I thought it would clear up on its own. The last week has been up and down but yesterday it came back with such a vengeance. The pain in my abdomen was really unpleasant. It felt rather like the contractions I experienced delivering Lumi in November, just in a slightly different location, with surges of pain right across the abdomen and on the right side particularly. Not sure where the pain went to this morning but glad it has gone. I just have that unbearable desperate urge for the loo constantly whether I need it or not and the inevitable burning when I do. Add to that tiredness with no sleep last night.
> 
> I was going to ask...since I know stress etc affects levels...is it possible that being poorly can increase levels? I woke up high today. My post breakfast reading was 8.9 and it’s pushed my seven day average up to 7.6 again after being 7.3 for the last fortnight. Not happy.


The pain sounds like renal colic, which is horrific - if you get it again, specifically mention it, you might have a kidney stone brewing <voice of bitter experience> Hot water bottles help to some degree, as do codeine based painkillers. 

Poor lamb ((((hugs))))


----------



## KARNAK

So glad you were seen @merrymunky, hopefully things will improve, a smile for you and hubby.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today. Woke up in the night feeling a bit odd so tested and was 3.6 - first night hypo for months  Two JBs pushed me up to the 6.9 

Glad to hear you have got an explanation @merrymunky, I hope that you recover quickly 

Congratulations on the HS @Flower!


----------



## Ljc

@merrymunky. It’s good to hear that you now know what ails you. I hope the Antibiotics that I presume you have been prescribed work quickly and that you feel much better soon.

Yes stress and illness of any kind often raise our BGs also  Antibiotics can send our BGs  up or down depending on which ones .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s another grey start to the day here.
Nothing grey about my sensor though,  atm it’s in perfect agreement with my meter  6.4
Hope you all have a good day .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and back to normality with a 3.7 and a glucose tablet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Got my eye screening this morning, for once it’s forecast to be dull and rainy, I'm sure it’s been bright and sunny for the last 12 years of screening!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Got my eye screening this morning, for once it’s forecast to be dull and rainy, I'm sure it’s been bright and sunny for the last 12 years of screening!


Are you sure it's today and they haven't changed it after consulting the Met Office?   Hope all goes well


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this dull Monday. A Len Goodman for me today...SEVEN!!!! The last free day before three days of grandchildren entertaining, we are even having all four staying over on Wednesday night!  So off for a “ big” shop this morning, they never stop eating! Have a good day all.


----------



## merrymunky

Ljc said:


> @merrymunky. It’s good to hear that you now know what ails you. I hope the Antibiotics that I presume you have been prescribed work quickly and that you feel much better soon.
> 
> Yes stress and illness of any kind often raise our BGs also  Antibiotics can send our BGs  up or down depending on which ones .



The antibiotics seem to have kicked in quickly. I still had a nice headache all day but by last night, after only two tablets the main problem seemed to be easing. I’ve had a lovely long sleep and woken up on a 6.8 so more normal in that respect too. 

I still don’t have much of an appetite so grazed rather than ate meals yesterday. My reading was 5.9 before ‘tea’ last night. Only my third ever reading in the 5s! Odd.


----------



## Madeline

7.8 here after a horrible night. @merrymunky I am so happy to see you’re feeling better, lovely


----------



## merrymunky

Madeline said:


> 7.8 here after a horrible night. @merrymunky I am so happy to see you’re feeling better, lovely


Thank you. Definitely on the mend.

Need to go shopping for some decent groceries today. Breakfast was 2 thin slices of Quorn deli and 2 satsumas. Went up to 9.3 on those alone! My meter average is all over the place at the moment.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.3, figures were high all day yesterday. Hospital phoned this morning have to go to fracture clinic tomorrow morning for X-Ray.

So glad you are feeling better @merrymunky.Your figures will be a bit up and down while you are unwell, I`m taking more insulin since I broke my wrist.

Good luck with Eye Screening @Robin.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me this morning, is it sad that I got excited at waking up to this number and did a little happy dance.

Pleased to hear you are feeling better @merrymunky.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.7 for me this morning, is it sad that I got excited at waking up to this number and did a little happy dance.
> 
> Pleased to hear you are feeling better @merrymunky.


Not sad at all!  An excellent result!


----------



## Lanny

12:08 BS 7.6. Up late & about to have my midday meds & some brunch after that!

It’s a bright day outside with some light cloud after a few grey days.

Woke with 10.7 yesterday because I woke early, tried to get back to sleep & couldn’t so, DP struck with a higher figure before I gave in & had some insulin.

@merrymunky , what a time of it you’ve had! But, glad to hear you’re on the mend now!

It’s the start of a new week! Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Madeline

Has anyone heard from @mikeyB?


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Has anyone heard from @mikeyB?


I know, it’s worrying isn’t it.

@mikeyB I hope you are ok and just having connection problems


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Has anyone heard from @mikeyB?


I haven't heard anything either  I hope all is OK @mikeyB.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today, lowest for eons!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, finished 3 night shifts yesterday. I'm wide awake and absolutely flipping ravenous...a 4.8 for me...is it too early for bacon and eggs?
Hope @mikeyB is ok.


----------



## Ljc

@Lucy Honeychurch. Imo it is never too early for bacon and eggs.  You have got me lusting after the same but with a sausage or two, mushrooms and a fried white slice  to spread the yolk of My softy fried egg on,  as my dear old mum would have said, I will have to “lick my lips and fancy I’ve had it “  white bread doesn’t enter my house and fried wholemeal bread just didn’t cut it for  me , I’ve no sausages or bacon either ,   I may just call into the bestest cafe in my nearby town later for brunch


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ljc said:


> @Lucy Honeychurch. Imo it is never too early for bacon and eggs.  You have got me lusting after the same but with a sausage or two, mushrooms and a fried white slice  to spread the yolk of My softy fried egg on,  as my dear old mum would have said, I will have to “lick my lips and fancy I’ve had it “  white bread doesn’t enter my house and fried wholemeal bread just didn’t cut it for  me , I’ve no sausages or bacon either ,   I may just call into the bestest cafe in my nearby town later for brunch




Bacon and eggs on 2 small slices of Warburtons wholemeal bread have been demolished...delicious, chased down with 2 cups of tea 
Enjoy your brunch


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It’s another grey morning here and the breeze is totally absent which is most un usual living so close  the North Sea. 
Woke to 6.1 earlier the same as I went to bed on , not bad you may think however thanks to the Libre I saw what happened during the night

  .

I have no idea of the reason  though I expect my body has one or perhaps the DF paid a visit


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Back to normal blues at the moment but At least I can have marmite on toast and a reet cup of tea again. They just don't understand the joys of a proper brew abroad.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bacon and eggs on 2 small slices of Warburtons wholemeal bread have been demolished...delicious, chased down with 2 cups of tea
> Enjoy your brunch


Slurp  oh I will I will .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Medical appointments all coming along at once, yesterday was eyes, today is boob squishing. At least I only have to trot five minutes along the road to my GP surgery for both.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Libre 5.7 for me.

Off to knitting group this morning. Then it’s Cymraeg this evening. It’s all go!

Boob squishing, hahaha, that’s what I call it too! Hope it isn’t too uncomfortable @Robin.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 16.2 for me  2 hypos last evening/night the second one was a 2.0 at midnight so I over did the carbs as I was seriously hacked off being on the glucose seesaw and the result is.... I'm up here!

@mikeyB I hope you're alright .

Have the best day you can


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope the boob squishing goes ok @Robin.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Flower said:


> Good morning 16.2 for me  2 hypos last evening/night the second one was a 2.0 at midnight so I over did the carbs as I was seriously hacked off being on the glucose seesaw and the result is.... I'm up here!
> 
> @mikeyB I hope you're alright .
> 
> Have the best day you can




I hope you even out during the course of the day. It's a right pain in the rear when that happens x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies  haven't checked in here for a while

I've caught a cold, not too bad but the dry cough is lets say irritating 

5.3 for me this morning, certainly the lowest I've seen for a good while, slowly getting there with upping my basal, hopefully

Got my diabetes consultant appointment for next month so hopefully I'll continue with these readings, although checked my record diary and for the last 12 weeks my average is around 8 so not a total disaster xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi @Kaylz, good to hear from you


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A nice 6.4 this morning. Although yesterday started well then went ridiculous so here’s hoping levels are a bit more settled today .

Still nothing from @mikeyB?


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me after a false hypo yesterday before bed.  I was 4.1 so never been that low so guessing my body didn't like it.  Did not sleep well as I kept worrying about it.

I hope MikeyB is ok and just no internet.


----------



## Madeline

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Medical appointments all coming along at once, yesterday was eyes, today is boob squishing. At least I only have to trot five minutes along the road to my GP surgery for both.


Boob squishing on Friday for me, oh joy!

Gliclazide isn’t doing anything yet, on 80mg and woke to 9.1 - daytime results have all been the same, waking on an 8-9 then steadily rising during the day, and falling back overnight. Still up all night with The Thirst and weeing. I WANT MY SLEEPS.


----------



## Robin

Madeline said:


> Boob squishing on Friday for me, oh joy!


Just got back from mine, I love the way they describe the pressure as 'a bit firmer' for the side view. Mediaeval torture level of 'firmness' I think. The procedure was definitely invented by a man!


----------



## Madeline

Robin said:


> Just got back from mine, I love the way they describe the pressure as 'a bit firmer' for the side view. Mediaeval torture level of 'firmness' I think. The procedure was definitely invented by a man!


It’s hateful, so painful


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

Don’t worry about me, I’m okay, just deteriorating a bit. I’ve been busy sorting stuff out, and didn’t have time to indulge in thinking, so just had a break from the forum. Right leg is joining in the fun, so I’m not far from having to use a wheelchair indoors. I’ve got an appointment with the neurologist in a fortnight, but I don’t expect any magic treatment, just a diagnosis and maybe prognosis.

Anyway, woke on 8.2 this morning. Think my basal needs upping, went to bed on a steady 6.1 and just drifted upwards overnight. Oh well, never mind

I’ll be fairly intermittent for a couple of weeks, but as I said , don’t worry if I’m missing for a few days, it won’t mean I’m ill. Don’t do ill

Have a good day, everyone while you can. It’s going to get cold next week, which could make the cricket interesting. Hand warmers in pockets, I suspect.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Don’t worry about me, I’m okay, just deteriorating a bit. I’ve been busy sorting stuff out, and didn’t have time to indulge in thinking, so just had a break from the forum. Right leg is joining in the fun, so I’m not far from having to use a wheelchair indoors. I’ve got an appointment with the neurologist in a fortnight, but I don’t expect any magic treatment, just a diagnosis and maybe prognosis.
> 
> Anyway, woke on 8.2 this morning. Think my basal needs upping, went to bed on a steady 6.1 and just drifted upwards overnight. Oh well, never mind
> 
> I’ll be fairly intermittent for a couple of weeks, but as I said , don’t worry if I’m missing for a few days, it won’t mean I’m ill. Don’t do ill
> 
> Have a good day, everyone while you can. It’s going to get cold next week, which could make the cricket interesting. Hand warmers in pockets, I suspect.


Good to see you’re still around, I was having visions of you stuck permanently in your lift....


----------



## Ljc

Phew. Good to see you Mike.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Don’t worry about me, I’m okay, just deteriorating a bit. I’ve been busy sorting stuff out, and didn’t have time to indulge in thinking, so just had a break from the forum. Right leg is joining in the fun, so I’m not far from having to use a wheelchair indoors. I’ve got an appointment with the neurologist in a fortnight, but I don’t expect any magic treatment, just a diagnosis and maybe prognosis.
> 
> Anyway, woke on 8.2 this morning. Think my basal needs upping, went to bed on a steady 6.1 and just drifted upwards overnight. Oh well, never mind
> 
> I’ll be fairly intermittent for a couple of weeks, but as I said , don’t worry if I’m missing for a few days, it won’t mean I’m ill. Don’t do ill
> 
> Have a good day, everyone while you can. It’s going to get cold next week, which could make the cricket interesting. Hand warmers in pockets, I suspect.


Such a relief to see you back, and so sorry to hear you’re not having a great time of it ((((hugs))))


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Don’t worry about me, I’m okay, just deteriorating a bit. I’ve been busy sorting stuff out, and didn’t have time to indulge in thinking, so just had a break from the forum. Right leg is joining in the fun, so I’m not far from having to use a wheelchair indoors. I’ve got an appointment with the neurologist in a fortnight, but I don’t expect any magic treatment, just a diagnosis and maybe prognosis.
> 
> Anyway, woke on 8.2 this morning. Think my basal needs upping, went to bed on a steady 6.1 and just drifted upwards overnight. Oh well, never mind
> 
> I’ll be fairly intermittent for a couple of weeks, but as I said , don’t worry if I’m missing for a few days, it won’t mean I’m ill. Don’t do ill
> 
> Have a good day, everyone while you can. It’s going to get cold next week, which could make the cricket interesting. Hand warmers in pockets, I suspect.


Ah, good to hear from you Mike, thanks for checking in  I know we may come across as a bunch of old fusspots, but you mean a lot to us   I'm sorry to hear that things have taken a dip  Take care, and check in when you can, I've recalled the Diabetes Fairy's search and rescue mission


----------



## Lanny

12:05 BS 13.1!!! No idea why? But, had my usual half oatcake & upped my half dose slightly from 4 to 6 units Novorapid, midday Levemir & meds. I wonder if it’s the inhalers?

I’m taking them when I wake & before I sleep now. And I DO need them as I’m a bit wheezy when the air is a bit colder at night. Also, get quite winded when out on wee walks! 

Another super bright, sunshiny day! Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Great to hear from you & you’re ok, @mikeyB 

Also, nice to hear from you too @Kaylz , even if you’re a bit under the weather!


----------



## eggyg

Hi folks, really late today, hospital appointment this morning for my manky black toe. So a 6.8 this morning, could be higher the next two as have the little darlings here for three days consecutively as it’s school holidays up here. They are eating us out of house and home and it’s only day 1! @Robin glad you survived the boob squishing, a flat chested friend once admonished me for complaining about having a “ fuller” bust as it couldn’t possibly hurt as much come boob squishing time as it does for a A cup wearer! She’s probably right, at least I have something to squish, she finds it excruciating. The things we have to put up! Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## merrymunky

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Don’t worry about me, I’m okay, just deteriorating a bit. I’ve been busy sorting stuff out, and didn’t have time to indulge in thinking, so just had a break from the forum. Right leg is joining in the fun, so I’m not far from having to use a wheelchair indoors. I’ve got an appointment with the neurologist in a fortnight, but I don’t expect any magic treatment, just a diagnosis and maybe prognosis.
> 
> Anyway, woke on 8.2 this morning. Think my basal needs upping, went to bed on a steady 6.1 and just drifted upwards overnight. Oh well, never mind
> 
> I’ll be fairly intermittent for a couple of weeks, but as I said , don’t worry if I’m missing for a few days, it won’t mean I’m ill. Don’t do ill
> 
> Have a good day, everyone while you can. It’s going to get cold next week, which could make the cricket interesting. Hand warmers in pockets, I suspect.




Can you hear the collective sigh of relief?

Good to hear from you. Sorry you’re not having the best time of it though. Just have a little smile to yourself at how well respected you are and how so many people were worried about you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today - first time in the 5s since I don't know when! Woohoo!


----------



## Lanny

06:33 BS 8.1. Better than yesterday! But, I haven’t taken my inhalers yet & will do so now! Yesterday was another warm sunny day but, the air is noticeably cooler at night & I get wheezy at times!

An early good morning folks & I wish you all a great day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.2 for me.

Strange times. Since coming back from Germany I no longer have to pre bolus for breakfast or delay bolus in the evening. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.3 here...that’ll be the scrambled egg I had before bed. I was hungry!


----------



## Madeline

9.5.  Morning lovelies, it’s a wee bit chilly here today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, started a new Libre sensor yesterday, so I can see what’s going on overnight. So, 5.8 when I first woke up at 5am, 7.3 at 7.30 when the alarm went off, 6.3 ten minutes later. Take your pick!


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Just got back from mine, I love the way they describe the pressure as 'a bit firmer' for the side view. Mediaeval torture level of 'firmness' I think. The procedure was definitely invented by a man!


Last time mine was fine, but a bit breath stealing, but boobs smaller.. she said that doesn’t make a difference though


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this beautiful frosty, sunny morning. A 6.5 this morning. Busy day ahead, haircut this morning and sort the kids beds out this afternoon for the onslaught later on. All four arriving about 4 o’clock, feed them about 6, bed at half past! In my dreams! “ it’s the holidays we are allowed to stay up until 10” they say. Hmmm...9 at the latest, got the BBCs latest drama to watch. Wish me luck. Have a good day.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Back home and it’s frosty here. Cherry blossom dying back, but plum tree budding furiously. Hope frost doesn’t get it. Reading a bit high this morning, but after 4 days away, not suprised.have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  The sun has come out in all its glory and so has that darned breeze. I’ve had a busy few days doing some online research and a phone call for more info on a mobility scooter that can cope with the incline from town to my village , I’ve found a really novel looking one that with one adaption, a captains seat to make it really comfy seems ideal .  if you would like to see a pic of it, just say. 
Our washing machine is around 20 years old now its done an awful lot of work when mum was ill, sometimes on the go 4 times a day is beginning to complain  when it goes into a spin so it’s being retired soon with another B***h 

Oops I nearly forgot what I came here for .  6.9 on the finger Libre 6.6. 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.9 this morning. Looks like a nice day for a big walk with the husband.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.5 this morning which is good, but too low to drive, at least everything I can find says 5 to drive,  still waiting for it to get to 5 after breakfast, so hubby has just gone to get me some jelly babies so I can take one and see if it increases to 5.  Work are not happy that I am logged on from home, but I simply cannot ignore the rules and break the law, just to keep them happy.  If anyone knows if I am interpreting the driving rules incorrectly let me know, but I found the 5 to drive on this site and a couple of other places.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.5 this morning which is good, but too low to drive, at least everything I can find says 5 to drive,  still waiting for it to get to 5 after breakfast, so hubby has just gone to get me some jelly babies so I can take one and see if it increases to 5.  Work are not happy that I am logged on from home, but I simply cannot ignore the rules and break the law, just to keep them happy.  If anyone knows if I am interpreting the driving rules incorrectly let me know, but I found the 5 to drive on this site and a couple of other places.


5 to drive is correct. As you are waking quite low these days i'd suggest getting a review of your meds. You probably wouldn't go hypo on those meds but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Robin

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.5 this morning which is good, but too low to drive, at least everything I can find says 5 to drive,  still waiting for it to get to 5 after breakfast, so hubby has just gone to get me some jelly babies so I can take one and see if it increases to 5.  Work are not happy that I am logged on from home, but I simply cannot ignore the rules and break the law, just to keep them happy.  If anyone knows if I am interpreting the driving rules incorrectly let me know, but I found the 5 to drive on this site and a couple of other places.


According to the leaflet that gets sent out with DVLA application forms, you can drive if your over 4 but under 5 provided you eat a carby snack.


----------



## Robin

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.5 this morning which is good, but too low to drive, at least everything I can find says 5 to drive,  still waiting for it to get to 5 after breakfast, so hubby has just gone to get me some jelly babies so I can take one and see if it increases to 5.  Work are not happy that I am logged on from home, but I simply cannot ignore the rules and break the law, just to keep them happy.  If anyone knows if I am interpreting the driving rules incorrectly let me know, but I found the 5 to drive on this site and a couple of other places.


This might be easier to read, it’s on page 3.
https://assets.publishing.service.g...e-to-insulin-treated-diabetes-and-driving.pdf

I am assuming that the rules for non-insulin users will be the same, I just can’t find anything relevant.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.4 @ 07:00 dropped to 2.0 @08:00, JB`s, Gluco tabs, Rich Tea biscuits, back up to 4.2. At the fracture clinic yesterday, new plaster cast on for another 5 weeks more X-Rays, Consultant wasn`t happy with the swelling and bruising so I`m in a sling as well. 

Glad to see @mikeyB about.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke with 4.8, which is quite an achievement after correcting a LO before dinner. Sent everything out of kilter (including the remnants of my brain). Nice to have my old friend the DF around again, though.

Went down into the village yesterday afternoon, because of modern life. Had to get a double socket for my side of the bedroom. Not enough sockets to run the landline phone, the reading light, and the multi charger for the iPhone, the watch, the electronic pipe battery charger, and the Kindle charger.

As I was driving down at 8mph a bunch of kids shouted at me “Great car, mate”. And on the way back an older guy asked “can I have a backie up to t’shop?”. I don’t have in-car entertainment, it’s out-car.

Anyway, Rovers beat Derby (who have ideas above their station) 2-0, So all’s well with the world. Except for Bradley Dack, who scored the second. A couple of weeks ago, he bought his partner a £100,000 Range Rover. Then she left him. He didn’t play last Saturday, he was given time off to seethe.

Have a good day, folks, catch some rays before it gets cold


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Have a good day, folks, catch some rays before it gets cold


It's already cold here - like blooming winter again!


----------



## mikeyB

My back garden on Mull, April 26 2016.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Robin said:


> View attachment 11125
> According to the leaflet that gets sent out with DVLA application forms, you can drive if your over 4 but under 5 provided you eat a carby snack.



Thank you, I did read that, but was a little confused as to whether if I ate a slice of toast, for example, if I had to wait for it to increase to 5, or as i was over 4 and eaten carbs I was ok to drive, on this occasion I decided to wait it out just to be safe, especially as my eyes also felt a bit blurry.  I have put my own plan in place to get up an hour earlier than I currently do, so if my levels are below 5, I can eat something and get them upto 5 by the time I leave home at 7.45.  So instead of getting up at 7, I will be getting up at 6 testing and if necessary eating breakfast/carby snack then. 

@Northerner - I have a meeting with a diabetes specialist in June, so might have to wait until then, but D Nurse this morning told me, I shouldn't get actual hypos on the meds I am on, so just keep checking before driving.  I must also get into the habit of checking before driving home, as my last post lunch check is about 3pm, 2 hours before I leave work, so maybe need to check again about 4.15.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> It's already cold here - like blooming winter again!


Serves you right for living on the Nordic side of the Pennines.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, so encouraging to read your messages. My bs was 12 point something this morning  . Must have been the excitement of my insulin pump being upgraded to Accu-Chek Insight from the Spirit Combo this morning . All went well, there were 6 of us having our insulin pumps upgraded to the insight pump & we received 3 hours training by people from Roche. Took a hypo during the training and my DSN gave me Gluco Juice (60ml) which helped raise my bs. Must purchase some Gluco Juice to have with me as I found it raised my bs quicker than drinking Lucozade.

I hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening, Paul


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 5.4. Much better!

Fair warning, I’m a BIG golf fan & the US Masters Golf is starting this weekend, BBC coverage from 21:30 tonight, & I’ll be staying up overnight to watch golf: US time difference! AND of course later this year The Open Golf Championship will be at Royal Portrush on The Causeway Coast due to 3 Northern Irish golfers winning so many majors in a short space of time: just over a year; Hazel Irvine said “Northern Ireland is a super power in golf right now”! So, I’m not going to be around much till the golf is over!

A very early good morning to you all & have a wonderful day & weekend: I’ll be watching golf!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today 

Enjoy the golf @Lanny!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Frosty again last night, good job I remembered to bring my tray of seedlings back indoors.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Librelicious 4.4 here.

Thanks for reminding me about the golf @Lanny - I won’t bother visiting my mum until the tournament’s finished...she LOVES golf!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  The sun has gone all shy again and the breeze is just a gentle waft.  6.4 for me when I woke earlier. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Madeline

Good morning lovelies. Have seen a significant improvement in numbers the last day or so, pre dinner last night was a SIX, and 2 hours later a 7.5 - and I had carbs. Gliclazide seems to be doing its stuff, there’s life in the old pancreas yet. This morning I’m 7.3. Have a fabulous day all


----------



## Carolg

Paul123 said:


> Good evening all, so encouraging to read your messages. My bs was 12 point something this morning  . Must have been the excitement of my insulin pump being upgraded to Accu-Chek Insight from the Spirit Combo this morning . All went well, there were 6 of us having our insulin pumps upgraded to the insight pump & we received 3 hours training by people from Roche. Took a hypo during the training and my DSN gave me Gluco Juice (60ml) which helped raise my bs. Must purchase some Gluco Juice to have with me as I found it raised my bs quicker than drinking Lucozade.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening, Paul


Someone I know gave me 2 bottles of glucojuice, which she gets on prescription


----------



## eggyg

Eventually found a spare moment to log on after making breakfast for six, nappy changing, hair brushing and tidying up breakfast dishes! A 7.2 this morning after getting up and carrying baby downstairs and doing nappy etc so a bit of DP I would say. Off for lunch and soft play at 12, then got a lane booked at 10 pin bowling at 2.30, that should tire them ( and us) out!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 6.1 for me after a six mile walk last night then licked to death by friends dog. Chair sleep and slept like a bear


----------



## Grannylorraine

9 for me after going to bed on a 4.9, dropped to 4.1 during the evening and I was just not hungry so did not want to eat any dinner so had 1 Jelly baby, just to lift it, I know 4.1 is not a hypo, but if my levels drop below 4.5 I get false hypos and feel terrible.  6.1 before breakfast, then sitting at my desk, my eyes went all blurry and I could hardly see my screen, doesn't help that a lot of my work is on spreadsheets.  Eyes improving now and don't have to drive until 5pm.  Feel like I am on a roller-coaster of blood levels now, it went up and down more than a yo-yo yesterday. at least when they were always around the 9/10 mark they stayed reasonably stable there.  I recently had my eye screening and that came back good, have my normal  eye test next week, so I will mention the blurry eyes it to them, in case it is nothing to do with D, at one point I thought I was going to have to ask my colleagues to call the on-site nurse.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Lovely day here in on the left hand side of the Pennines, sunny and  bright, but not exactly tropical.

I woke up, according to the Libre, on LO, which a blood test translated as 2.4. I know why, but it’s far too boring to explain. Put that right with a couple of JBs and two dark chocolate digestives with the morning Americano, so definitely not all bad

Anyway, great news about the picture of the Black Hole. I’m old enough to remember when they were just a theory, predicted by Einstein’s General Relativity calculations, but the problem was doing the calculations for a singularity- the result always came out at infinity. Physicists don’t do infinity, so a lot of folk didn’t even believe in Black Holes. Well, Einstein was right, as was Stephen Hawking. This is a game changer in Astrophysics, and a stunning achievement. Funny thing is, Einstein doubted that black holes could exist in nature. They are now attempting to measure smug waves emanating from Einstein’s grave.

So, have a good day everyone, another day on the march of time. There’s so much gravity at the singularity in the middle of the Black Hole that time stops. Don’t think about that today, you’ll get cross eyed.

Cheers


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9 for me after going to bed on a 4.9, dropped to 4.1 during the evening and I was just not hungry so did not want to eat any dinner so had 1 Jelly baby, just to lift it, I know 4.1 is not a hypo, but if my levels drop below 4.5 I get false hypos and feel terrible.  6.1 before breakfast, then sitting at my desk, my eyes went all blurry and I could hardly see my screen, doesn't help that a lot of my work is on spreadsheets.  Eyes improving now and don't have to drive until 5pm.  Feel like I am on a roller-coaster of blood levels now, it went up and down more than a yo-yo yesterday. at least when they were always around the 9/10 mark they stayed reasonably stable there.  I recently had my eye screening and that came back good, have my normal  eye test next week, so I will mention the blurry eyes it to them, in case it is nothing to do with D, at one point I thought I was going to have to ask my colleagues to call the on-site nurse.


It's not surprising that you feel woozy with levels in the low 4s @Grannylorraine - most non-diabetics would feel a bit light-headed too, as it's at the bottom of your energy levels. Certainly due for a review of that medication, might be worth asking your pharmacist what they think if it's difficult to get hold of the nurse


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9 on a nice sunny day. Washing all done and dried, isn`t easy with one arm wrapped across one`s chest.

@mikeyB I got cross eyed at the beginning of your post.

@Grannylorraine I agree with @Northerner, meds need reassessing.

I`m off to the local club now, we have renamed it the BBC, The Broken Bone Club. Four of us is in some form of traction, have a great day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Thanks both Northy and Karnak, I will contact my docs in the morning to speak to the D nurse again.  Unfortunately they are closed now for the day.  Mornings only on a Thursday.


----------



## merrymunky

Hi all. Woke to a 7.2 but after breakfast was 6.8. Odd.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:05 BS 6.0. 

Enjoyed the golf! 

Just tucking in to beans on toast for breakfast & wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me although the overnight graph was rather odd. up to about 12 about midnight and then steadily down. No wonder I'm a bit befuddled this morning. Weighed my granola out and promptly put it in the cat's dish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, though I was 5.8 at 5.30am. 
Hope you didn’t eat the cat's breakfast, @khskel!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Weighed my granola out and promptly put it in the cat's dish.


 Hope you aren’t in topsy-turvy mode all day @khskel.  So, do cats like granola?

Morning all. 7.3 here.


----------



## Docb

6 here after a going to bed 4.9.


----------



## Carolg

Good Morning all. Disturbed sleep but 5.9 for me. Getting back to normal eating now snacks gone in house.gardening yesterday, so maybe lazyishday. Have retinopathy screening at 0910 so better shake my tail feathers. Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A rather high 7.6 for me today. Stress? Got rid....err I mean the grandchildren left last night, so nice quiet day, might put up the ironing board and watch some mindless daytime TV ( and iron of course). Have a good day all, and @Carolg dont forget your sunspecs!


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 5.3 for me although the overnight graph was rather odd. up to about 12 about midnight and then steadily down. No wonder I'm a bit befuddled this morning. Weighed my granola out and promptly put it in the cat's dish.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


.

I bet you cat was surprised


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good Morning all. Disturbed sleep but 5.9 for me. Getting back to normal eating now snacks gone in house.gardening yesterday, so maybe lazyishday. Have retinopathy screening at 0910 so better shake my tail feathers. Have a good day all


I hope it’s not sunny when you come out


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I am thinking of hibernating today as it’s very chilly with heavy cloud .
Woke up earlier to 4.9 with a bootiful flatfish from c 01 00 .

Have a good day


----------



## merrymunky

Morning folks. 7.7 this morning. Still ok antibiotics so hoping it’s just meds making my morning a little higher than average again.

It doesn’t worry me too much other than the fact that the dietician mentioned that despitemhoe ‘normal looking’ my averages are at the moment they may put me on a small dose of insulin in the mornings down the line to get the waking numbers even lower in a bid to keep the whole day’s levels down. This is a safety measure for pregnancy planning only but still...


----------



## Kazza1

Good morning 4.5 at 06:30 cup of tea beans on toast with a poached egg for breakfast... cleaning all day ... but then caravan tomorrow for Easter break #noeastereggs x have a wonderful day


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 at 6am, so pleased with that.  4.7 by the time I got to work at 8.15.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kazza1 said:


> Good morning 4.5 at 06:30 cup of tea beans on toast with a poached egg for breakfast... cleaning all day ... but then caravan tomorrow for Easter break #noeastereggs x have a wonderful day


Have a nice break for Easter.  Hope the weather stays dry.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon folks

Rather late reporting, woke up on 6.2 after a reasonably straight line overnight. Getting out of bed forced that up to 7.00, but it was a bit of a struggle.

Still, it’s another bright sunny day with a few more clouds than yesterday. Not warm enough for lunch on the balcony, for sure. Fine enough for a trip down to the butcher for something for the weekend. Just the usual deer haunch, suckling pig, and a couple of hares should do it. The leftovers will make a tasty terrine.

I notice Julian Assange has been booted out of the Ecuadorian Embassy into the waiting arms of the cops and an American application for deportation to the US. Good, that should be fun when he tells everyone how he connived with Russia to publish Hilary Clinton’s hacked private emails during the election. It’s his fault that Trump got elected, so with a bit of luck he’ll be locked up in far less comfortable accommodation than in Kensington. For a decade or two.

Anyway, have a good day while I go down to get a selection of bits of dead animal. An Atkins weekend


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 at 6am, so pleased with that.  4.7 by the time I got to work at 8.15.


Congratulations on the House Special @Grannylorraine !


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 4.9 this morning, 3 hypo`s during the day so not feeling great tonight. Congratulations @Grannylorraine on HS, @mikeyB I see you've gained a new friend, dear of him. 

Have a good evening folks, just Greek music for me.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks 4.9 this morning, 3 hypo`s during the day so not feeling great tonight. Congratulations @Grannylorraine on HS, @mikeyB I see you've gained a new friend, dear of him.
> 
> Have a good evening folks, just Greek music for me.


Sorry to hear about all the hypos Ted  I hope things are more settled for you overnight and in the days to come


----------



## Ditto

Evening. 8.3 @ 6.23am.

Got a letter from Specsavers but they're not allowed to do diabetic eye testing at the minute for some reason?


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Alan, it seems to becoming a regular thing. I will not have any insulin tonight, I think I will be joining you Bolus only.


----------



## Paul123

Carolg said:


> Someone I know gave me 2 bottles of glucojuice, which she gets on prescription


Hi Carolg, when I was at the the chemist this afternoon I was informed I can get gluojuice on prescription. I must enquire if my Doctor will add this to my list of items on my prescription list.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, morning bs was 7.3. This morning I attended my diabetic review and I was well pleased . Hba1c 7.6% or 62 and all other blood tests came back normal. Blood pressure was a bit on the high side, might have to wear a blood pressur cuff for a day or so.

Night all, I hope we all wake tomorrow morning with bs in range .


----------



## Lanny

03:44 BS 5.1.  Very happy with that: just overshot the HS! 

Great day of golf yesterday! I don’t want to jinx it but, I think Tiger Woods is in with a very good chance of winning another majors title after 10 years: the injuries, 4 back surgeries & the scandal; he’s back in form & charged up the leaderboard & is just one shot off the lead!

A very early good morning to you all! It’s the weekend & I’ll be watching more golf AND the start of the final season of Game of Thrones in the early hours, 02:00, of Monday morning! Have a wonderful day & weekend folks!


----------



## Northerner

Paul123 said:


> Good evening all, morning bs was 7.3. This morning I attended my diabetic review and I was well pleased . Hba1c 7.6% or 62 and all other blood tests came back normal. Blood pressure was a bit on the high side, might have to wear a blood pressur cuff for a day or so.
> 
> Night all, I hope we all wake tomorrow morning with bs in range .


Great news Paul!  Do you perhaps suffer from 'white coat syndrome' with the blood pressure? I most certainly do - it's always higher when the doctor or nurse takes it  I've got a home blood pressure monitor so I can find out what it really is


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Chilly again!  It was warmer in February!


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> Great news Paul!  Do you perhaps suffer from 'white coat syndrome' with the blood pressure? I most certainly do - it's always higher when the doctor or nurse takes it  I've got a home blood pressure monitor so I can find out what it really is


Gosh yes! I’m terrible for this too.

6.1 for me, I’m so happy with the results I’m getting on Gliclazide.

Was browsing last night. Penny dropped from rather a great height, I’m pretty sure I’m late onset - just before I was diagnosed I was v ill, with what initially started out as a summer cold then turned into pneumonia with all the accompanying lung dramatics I’m prone to (minor understatement there). With a rash. I’d always thought enterovirus was an upset stomach thing, but was wrong. I’m now fairly sure that was the initial illness, and with my Dad having been type 1, Im suspicious that’s what’s triggered this in me. It seems too much of a coincidence that I had a respiratory tract infection then developed diabetes when my sugars have been checked regularly for years.

I’ll shut up now, have a fab day all. It’s very quiet here, the youngest Lesser Madeline is in Denmark, so I’m kicking around the house all by myself. I’m already bored


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather wide of the mark 8.2 for me. No idea why.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Gosh yes! I’m terrible for this too.
> 
> 6.1 for me, I’m so happy with the results I’m getting on Gliclazide.
> 
> Was browsing last night. Penny dropped from rather a great height, I’m pretty sure I’m late onset - just before I was diagnosed I was v ill, with what initially started out as a summer cold then turned into pneumonia with all the accompanying lung dramatics I’m prone to (minor understatement there). With a rash. I’d always thought enterovirus was an upset stomach thing, but was wrong. I’m now fairly sure that was the initial illness, and with my Dad having been type 1, Im suspicious that’s what’s triggered this in me. It seems too much of a coincidence that I had a respiratory tract infection then developed diabetes when my sugars have been checked regularly for years.
> 
> I’ll shut up now, have a fab day all. It’s very quiet here, the youngest Lesser Madeline is in Denmark, so I’m kicking around the house all by myself. I’m already bored


Your experience is not dissimilar to mine @Madeline - I caught a stomach virus, thought it would last a few days, but eventually had to give in after 5 days and ended up in A&E and getting diagnosed. The consultant at one of my reviews suspects I had been declining in insulin production prior to this, but the illness pushed my pancreas over the edge  I don't have any family history of diabetes, but since you do it does seem to be a strong possibility you are slow-onset. Good to hear the gliclizide is working for you though, long may it continue  Something  to be raised at your next appointment though, so you can be sure of getting the appropriate treatment in the future


----------



## Carolg

Paul123 said:


> Hi Carolg, when I was at the the chemist this afternoon I was informed I can get gluojuice on prescription. I must enquire if my Doctor will add this to my list of items on my prescription list.


Spoke to nurse. She said 3-4 jelly babes should be enough for me


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 9.9 for me....I don’t understand it !!! Nothing to do with ice cream or digestive biscuit... sigh. Well soon fix that as heading out for 10 mile walk along the coast of east Neuk  of fife...glad it’s sunny. It will be big zzz tonight. Have a good day all


----------



## Madeline

That reminds me, jelly babies are half price in Tescos atm AND they’re the Easter chick ones


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Great news Paul!  Do you perhaps suffer from 'white coat syndrome' with the blood pressure? I most certainly do - it's always higher when the doctor or nurse takes it  I've got a home blood pressure monitor so I can find out what it really is


White coat syndrome deffo exists - the nurse at my new practice is reeeeaaaally nice and my BP readings are always excellent with her, whereas my DSN in Spain was a right hateful moo-cow and I always had higher readings with her. Funnily enuff, only thing we lost in our house move was the BP monitor!

Morning all. An overnight hypo and a fasting 5.3 on the Libre.

Got lots of snacks lined up for today’s stint in the garden - the plants are quaking in their roots (or is it just windy today?).


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 9.9 for me....I don’t understand it !!! Nothing to do with ice cream or digestive biscuit... sigh. Well soon fix that as heading out for 10 mile walk along the coast of east Neuk  of fife...glad it’s sunny. It will be big zzz tonight. Have a good day all


You seem to be really enjoying your walking @Carolg, I hope you have a lovely day  It's sunshine and perfect blue skies here, hope you get the same  Wrap up though!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here! Long walk + glass of red wine = no dawn effect the following day.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.3 for me. My figures really are all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Kazza1

Good morning all .. things seem to be settling with my BG this morning at 5 they were 4.6 had a small glass of milk went back to bed .. up at 7:30 was 5.6 before breakfast.. hope you all have a fabulous weekend I am away at my caravan for the week


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s a lovely sunny morning here with only a slight breeze , they say it’s going to be warmer today which will be nice .
Woke up suddenly with an urgent need, two of my usual signs of hypo, I managed to squeeze in a scan 3.4 it had a  slanted down arrow before trying to make a stumbling dash to the loo, note to self of need to fill my loo pot of glucose tabs as it was empty. On my way back for hypo treatment right, no wrong, I noticed the clock was saying 03 00 my fuddled brain knew summat was wrong as it was broad daylight, so instead of treating hypo, fuddled brain again  I found a battery and put it in said clock , when I tried to put it back on the wall I nearly fell over which made my fuddled brain realise their was something far more important to sort out than that clock. All sorted now though, 
4.1 on the finger.  

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Late this morning, forgot about it as was in pain! You’ll think I’m nuts but as I jabbed myself this morning in the stomach, as usual, I hit a vein, it bled and it blooming well hurt but at the same time my back went! I kid you not, at the very same moment.  Acupuncture? In agony at first but have had a hot shower and seems to be easing thank goodness, it’s only 3 months since the last time. Anyways a disappointing 7.6 this morning, haven’t a clue! Have a great Saturday, was frosty and sunny first thing but gloomy now.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 9.9 for me....I don’t understand it !!! Nothing to do with ice cream or digestive biscuit... sigh. Well soon fix that as heading out for 10 mile walk along the coast of east Neuk  of fife...glad it’s sunny. It will be big zzz tonight. Have a good day all


Wow! Get you Carol. 10 miles is a great achievement, so glad you are enjoying your walking. Hope the weather stays sunny for you. X


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Late this morning, forgot about it as was in pain! You’ll think I’m nuts but as I jabbed myself this morning in the stomach, as usual, I hit a vein, it bled and it blooming well hurt but at the same time my back went! I kid you not, at the very same moment.  Acupuncture? In agony at first but have had a hot shower and seems to be easing thank goodness, it’s only 3 months since the last time. Anyways a disappointing 7.6 this morning, haven’t a clue! Have a great Saturday, was frosty and sunny first thing but gloomy now.


I can’t possibly give you a 'like' for that post, so here’s a commiseration instead.


----------



## Paul123

Northerner said:


> Great news Paul!  Do you perhaps suffer from 'white coat syndrome' with the blood pressure? I most certainly do - it's always higher when the doctor or nurse takes it  I've got a home blood pressure monitor so I can find out what it really is


Hi Northerner, I think I do suffer from "White coat syndrome" . I'll never forget when I was at work and nurse came to carry out a few tests one being blood pressure. Once again my blood pressure was high and I was told to attend my local GPto have it checked again. When I went to GP, my blood pressure was normal . Just one of those odd phenomena I guess.


----------



## Paul123

Good afternoon all, my bs was 10.7 this morning. I undertook some exercise early evening and before bedtime I was 6.8. I had a toasted muffin (carbs 31.1 and half a protein bar which had 6 grams of carbs). I didn't take any insulin as I was scared that affects of exercise would give me a hypo during the night. Any thoughts would be appreciated as to what I should have done.

Enjoy the rest of your day everyone .


----------



## Grannylorraine

Raining here, but 4.8 this morning, but not a problem as I didn't have to drive anywhere this morning as hubby has this weekend off work. 

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I can’t possibly give you a 'like' for that post, so here’s a commiseration instead.


Thanks Robin, feeling a lot better, think it may just have been a spasm. Probably caused by carrying baby about all week. Was going to go out into the garden to help Mr Eggy but changed my mind, will just sit on my bum instead!


----------



## Northerner

Paul123 said:


> Good afternoon all, my bs was 10.7 this morning. I undertook some exercise early evening and before bedtime I was 6.8. I had a toasted muffin (carbs 31.1 and half a protein bar which had 6 grams of carbs). I didn't take any insulin as I was scared that affects of exercise would give me a hypo during the night. Any thoughts would be appreciated as to what I should have done.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day everyone .


I might have gone for a little lower in carbs - something like a slice of bread and peanut butter or cheese on toast, around 15g carbs, and the cheese or peanut butter (or both, why not!  ) would slow the digestion to help keep levels raised a bit through the night  It's also a good idea, as you are learning about the effects of exercise on you, to test in the middle of the night, around 3 am, to see where things stand. This is the time when our livers tend to drop to their lowest levels of releasing glucose, so often is our lowest point overnight (all part of the 'body clock' cycle). It takes an accumulation of knowledge and experience to become confident, but you have made a start!


----------



## Paul123

Northerner said:


> I might have gone for a little lower in carbs - something like a slice of bread and peanut butter or cheese on toast, around 15g carbs, and the cheese or peanut butter (or both, why not!  ) would slow the digestion to help keep levels raised a bit through the night  It's also a good idea, as you are learning about the effects of exercise on you, to test in the middle of the night, around 3 am, to see where things stand. This is the time when our livers tend to drop to their lowest levels of releasing glucose, so often is our lowest point overnight (all part of the 'body clock' cycle). It takes an accumulation of knowledge and experience to become confident, but you have made a start!


Many thanks for your advice Northerner, it's much appreciated . I think I have peanut butter in the house so will try that the next time ☺️


----------



## Carolg

Just back from a very windy walk from lundin links, though shell bay, Ellie, St Monans,
Pittenweam, and on to Anstruther. Woopee 13.1 miles and that’s what half Moonwalk is, so getting well prepared . Me who was a walking sloth


----------



## Ditto

Carolg said:


> 13.1 miles


Wow!  Well done, I'm going to start walking more once the weather gets warmer. I really must. My health has deteriorated badly due to food addiction. 

Up at 3 due to pigging out, I don't sleep well when I've been particularly stupid. Didn't see the point of measuring at that time though so waited till 5.46am when I was 8.8.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Late this morning, forgot about it as was in pain! You’ll think I’m nuts but as I jabbed myself this morning in the stomach, as usual, I hit a vein, it bled and it blooming well hurt but at the same time my back went! I kid you not, at the very same moment.  Acupuncture? In agony at first but have had a hot shower and seems to be easing thank goodness, it’s only 3 months since the last time. Anyways a disappointing 7.6 this morning, haven’t a clue! Have a great Saturday, was frosty and sunny first thing but gloomy now.


Hope you are feeling better Elaine


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> You seem to be really enjoying your walking @Carolg, I hope you have a lovely day  It's sunshine and perfect blue skies here, hope you get the same  Wrap up though!


It was a bit overcast and windy and a bit cold. Lots of white horses on shore. Have a bit of sun/windburn on my face. Really proud of myself though. Only one episode of getting unsteady so 2 jelly babies and Bob was my uncle


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A lovely 6.0 this morning. Lowest ever waking reading I think.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Snap @merrymunky  6 on the dot for me too.

A spot of gardening beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 today, the effect of another long walk yesterday.


----------



## Carolg

good morning.lovely and sunny here. 7.1 for me but that’s ok. Sat like a hibernating bear last night, but feeling good this morning. Have a lovely day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.5 here - eh? Who knows!

Windy n chilly here. I decimated the densest part of our jungle yesterday, hahaha, so much fun! More of the same today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A 7 for me, might think about a slight basal increase. Nothing much planned except a trip to buy some vegetable seeds, onion sets and compost to fill our newly built raised beds. Have a good one.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovely peoples, 6.6 here for me. It’s very chilly and I have feet like numb sponges. Cracking out the fluffy socks.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> good morning.lovely and sunny here. 7.1 for me but that’s ok. Sat like a hibernating bear last night, but feeling good this morning. Have a lovely day all


No blisters from the new shoes then, @Carolg?


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s glorious sunshine here and that darned chilly breeze has gone to  pester somewhere else .
Woke up to 5.8 meter 4.8 sensor with a near perfect flatfish.
Started  another round of basal testing last night. I hope  to do the next stage tomorrow .
Right now I am going to reward myself with something I have loved since childhood, we’ll buttered Burnt toast , I don’t really deserve the reward as with a Libre no waking up was involved


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, 6.4 for me at breakfast time. Enjoy the rest of day everyone .


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, 8.8 I think...but I'd been up a couple of hours. This is before eating anything.


----------



## Lanny

10:29 BS 6.8.  A bit later & a bit higher so, I’m ok with that!

Aww! ANOTHER great day of golf yesterday: spent all day watching Tiger’s score going up & down with 2 wayward tee shots: always nervous when I see him out with the driver; can mishit it to the right which is what happened but, he got VERY lucky! Tiger doesn’t use the driver as much as other golfers as he’s always had a lot of power & he’s not always able to control it!  Then, finally on the back 9, past Amen Corner the Tiger magic happened! 

A much earlier start for the golf today as lightning storms are forecast in the afternoon & evening at Augusta. So, the powers that be decided to get everyone round in groups and of 3, instead of pairs, & with a 2 tee start, bottom half at the 10th. Hole & the top half at the 1st. Hole! So, the golf will start just after lunch around 2pm & be done this evening!

Yesterday was very stormy & it’s still bowing a gale outside: it’s freezing! But, I was pretty sunny on the inside & I’ll be sunny today too! 

Wishing you all a sunny on the inside day too, no matter what the weather on the outside is like!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> No blisters from the new shoes then, @Carolg?


No, toes were a bit sore yesterday but not marked at all. Fine today thanks


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> Good morning, 8.8 I think...but I'd been up a couple of hours. This is before eating anything.


Dawn phenomenon sweetie. Test as soon as you wake up, it _will_ be lower


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Another lovely day in the Valley. Bright sunshine, but a cool breeze. I woke up  after a nice straight line overnight on 6.2, but by the time the CBD oil had unspasticied both my legs that had bumped up to 8.0. So 6.2 is the waking score, 8.0 is the feet on the floor score.

Talking of scores, Rovers beat Notts Forest 0-2 at their gaff. They don’t normally do away wins, but at least all the bookmakers will be pleased. Burnley and Accrington Stanley won as well, so East Lancashire is a happy place today.

And there’s no need to worry about tomorrow, because all those useless sods at Westminster are on holiday, wasting precious time, but who cares? 

Have a good day, folks


----------



## Madeline

So much for not wasting the extra time they’ve been granted


----------



## Ljc

Imo that’s   one thing they are good at, time wasting .


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lovely bright day today, if a little cool.  Bit late on parade as been to visit father in law and put new curtains up for him.  Woke on a 4.9 and been pretty stable so far today


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys/Girls a bit late on parade, 2.8 this morning managed to get it up to 4.9 within the hour. Back down to 2.9 a while later, done the usually treatments but couldn`t get it above 5.1. Had a relaxing day went to bed for a couple of hours, tested after that 16.8, a couple units of NovoRapid back down to 3.8. I can`t work it out, I know my wrist is broken and very painful but I usually have good control. A bit of @mikeyB`s special oil will not go amiss. If I have missed anyone out in responding apologies 
accepted, take care folks night night.


----------



## Madeline

Poor Ted


----------



## Paul123

Sorry to hear your having such a rough time Ted. Hang in there my friend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, but after an 8.9 before bed, I'm happy enough  

Sorry to hear about the problems you are having @KARNAK  What insulin are you currently on? Something needs sorting if you are having such frequent and stubborn hypos


----------



## Ljc

Sorry to hear you are still having problems @KARNAK , I hope you can get to the bottom of it soon.
Could one of your other meds be  lowering your BG levels , perhaps check with your Pharmacist just to make sure. Apologies if you have already done this.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Roll on the first if May when I can slap a new sensor on. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and another shocking ( for me) 7.5. This seems to be a common occurrence at the moment and I can’t explain why. I was a bit naughty last night and went to bed on a 5.5 without a snack, to see if that would help, obviously it didn’t. So I had a bright idea and wondered if my Levemir had been “ compromised” whilst on holiday. I changed it towards the end of my break, a cartridge lasts about 2 weeks so was due to be changed. This is what I found. Problem solved I hope. Oh and it was all sticky.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Our elderly washing machine gave up the ghost yesterday, it’s given many years of loyal service and even though it expired yesterday it did it’s best not to leave me in the lurch, it hung on and hung on till the day before it’s replacement is due to arrive , needless to say it’s another B...h

Woke up to 4.6 my graph showed a sudden ^ that settled down very quickly which I was most surprised at as late last night whilst reading in bed I thoroughly enjoyed 3 Lindor  truffles and didn’t expect such a swift recovery. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

07:04 BS 6.4. Not waking as I'm just about to go to bed again! Had a wee snooze after watching the golf yesterday before watching GOT at 2am. As @Northerner has requested, no spoilers!

I'm dead tired now that all the adrenaline has gone: got so excited watching Tiger Woods win a Major after 11 years since his last one! I was on tenterhooks all day & my blood pressure was rising as the last group reached the last hole of Amen Corner, the 12th. Hole, & continued through the 13th. & 14th. Then, after the tee shots on the 15th. I had a massive nosebleed: there are 5 blood vessels meeting inside the nose & I can be prone to blood pressure nosebleeds!

I had to take a bathroom break to clean myself up & came back to find Tiger in the lead, at last, & I'd missed it. He went on to win! The whole day I was seeing a whole new Tiger Woods than the one I've been watching since St. Andrews in 2000: he's a lot calmer now & it was really interesting to see him playing his favourite, safe, fade shot off the tee even when the fairway was a dogleg shape going the other way because he was under pressure & he knows he CAN hit that shot; in the past he'd tried a draw & miss it hitting way right! Rewatched the 15th. Hole that i'd missed afterwards: thank goodness for being able to rewind live TV on the BBC iPlayer!

Just had some breakfast & off for a long snooze now!

A very good morning to you all & may you be as sunny on the inside as I am!


----------



## Madeline

Woke up at 4.30am precisely, pondered what to do as I was wide awake. Decided to go with it, tested with a puzzling 9, and had the most ridiculously early breakfast. On second breakfast for meds, and 8.3. 

Someone needs to read the DF the rules. There ARE rules, aren’t there? Somewhere?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. So close to a HS with a 5.1 an hour ago when I first woke up.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all and another shocking ( for me) 7.5. This seems to be a common occurrence at the moment and I can’t explain why. I was a bit naughty last night and went to bed on a 5.5 without a snack, to see if that would help, obviously it didn’t. So I had a bright idea and wondered if my Levemir had been “ compromised” whilst on holiday. I changed it towards the end of my break, a cartridge lasts about 2 weeks so was due to be changed. This is what I found. Problem solved I hope. Oh and it was all sticky.


Yup, I think that would do it!  At least you know why now!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Sunny here but looks cold. 7.7 for me this morning.have to go shopping today yuk. Methinks beans on toast as down to half pay. Och well better than nothing and at least I’m improving. Have a good day all


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all. 6.9 this morning. Not too bad considering I was pretty much off plan with my eating yesterday. Went out for the in-laws birthday celebrations. One had a birthday on Friday, the other later in the month but will be  away for it. We had breakfast at Wetherspoons. Veggie style. We ended up back there for a drink after the cinema. I asked if we were intending to eat there again and the husband said no. Somehow we ended up staying for tea there. I (happily) ate a veggie burger and chips. I’ve not done that for months! I was expecting to be rather high by the time I got home (didn’t have my meter to test pre-meal) but was only reading 9.8 which I think for me was fairly good on that carb fest. However when I did a quick urine dip at bedtime it was green so I definitely did go above 10 at some point. Oh well. It’s not something I do regularly.

Back on the bland diet today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 this morning on waking, but to 7.7 when I got to work before eating my breakfast.  However, I didn't wash my hands before testing as I was a few minutes late to work, so needed to get logged on asap, so just dumped all my bags down and tested while laptop was booting up.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8, up to 6.5 an hour later. Thankyou for all your kind words, the only thing different in the last two weeks is I have been put on Ramipril 2.5 mg for blood pressure. Just reread the leaflet, Ramipril may lower your BS if you taking insulin, monitor BS very closely.. Just retested back down to 5.2, does that count as a HS.



Madeline said:


> Poor Ted





Paul123 said:


> Sorry to hear your having such a rough time Ted. Hang in there my friend



Thanks Madeline & Paul I`ll get on top of it.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today, but after an 8.9 before bed, I'm happy enough
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems you are having @KARNAK  What insulin are you currently on? Something needs sorting if you are having such frequent and stubborn hypos



Hi @Northerner Insulatard and NovoRapid, Doc phoned me on Friday to see how I was getting on, going to ring again today to see how the weekend went. Should be fun.


----------



## KARNAK

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear you are still having problems @KARNAK , I hope you can get to the bottom of it soon.
> Could one of your other meds be  lowering your BG levels , perhaps check with your Pharmacist just to make sure. Apologies if you have already done this.



Hello @Ljc, Doc says Ramipril should not effect BS, but the leaflet that comes with the tablets is very specific, lowers BS`s.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hello @Ljc, Doc says Ramipril should not effect BS, but the leaflet that comes with the tablets is very specific, lowers BS`s.


I was on Ramipril briefly and the pharmacist advised me of a potential effect on BG levels. However, at the time I was brand new to diabetes, so couldn't determine whether it was having an impact or not!  The GP changed me over to candesartan when I had side-effects from the ramipril and I've never had a problem with that


----------



## Ljc

I am on Ramipril too but I can’t remember if I noticed any difference when my dose was upped last year.


KARNAK said:


> Hello @Ljc, Doc says Ramipril should not effect BS, but the leaflet that comes with the tablets is very specific, lowers BS`s.


@KARNAK . I am on Ramipril too , I noticed a slight reduction in BG when I was first put on it and also when the dose was increased , I believe another medication in your signature can lower BG too


----------



## nonethewiser

Been on ramipril for years, never noticed it having any effect on bg, no side effects at all so far.

7.3 on waking.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, my bs this morning was 12.7 . Not too disappointed as on hotel break and tend to overeat and I guessed how much insulin to take with my meal last night. I enjoyed a relaxing time at the spa this morning but beautician was so upset when she accidentally removed my freestyle libre sensor. I tried to console her and told her not to worry as I have another one. I rang Abbott Diabetes Careline & told them what happened, they are sending me a new sensor which I should receive in the next 2-3 days. I thought that was very kind of them as they were under no obligation to do so. Enjoy the rest of your evening everyone .


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry everyone that said it was nice to hear from me, I didn't get email notifications and only just checking in again! This admining on a mixing group  takes up a lot of my time between mixing and trying to get myself into rebuildable tanks! lol

Anyway woke at 4 to a blocked ear  so was up at 6 syringing it as didn't want to go to my education session with only 1 good ear!  so when I got round to testing an hour later I got a 5.8 fingers crossed the 12 units of Tresiba seems to be doing the trick for now

out the door by 8 to get to Ninewells, turns out it was one of the dieticians running the session so that was good, about 21 of us were there, that's me got a sensor on and as I had everything with me they will get a letter sent to the GP asap so got to phone the health centre in about a week and see what's happening  scanning on the reader and my phone  

Hope everyone else is keeping well!! xx


----------



## Bloden

Eeeevnin. 6.5 here this morning.

Forgot to post this morning cos I had a 3-day Welsh course to rush off to. Had lots of fun - more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks, just an update on today. Figures stayed very constant until I had a packet of crisps, tested after straight up to 15.2. Went home after a couple of units of Bolus, walked across the sea front collected about 150 hats due to the extremity of the wind. Got home had something to eat, recliner helped me shut my eyes for an hour, tested again 2.8. Have a good evening folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Ljc said:


> I am on Ramipril too but I can’t remember if I noticed any difference when my dose was upped last year.
> 
> @KARNAK . I am on Ramipril too , I noticed a slight reduction in BG when I was first put on it and also when the dose was increased , I believe another medication in your signature can lower BG too



Your right Lin blood pressure has been a problem for many years but BS hasn`t been a problem until recently. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Bloden

Ouch @KARNAK. 2.8! I hope you get to the bottom of your lows asap.


----------



## Ditto

Cripes, I'm on Ramipril, if it lowers bg I wouldn't like to see mine if I stop taking it! 

8.3 this morning. I seem to be stuck in the 8s.


----------



## Lanny

Crikey Ted @KARNAK that's some rollercoaster of blood sugars swinging all over the place! 

When I was on eyedrops for increased eye pressure after my cataract ops I had to test a lot more. As stated in the info leaflet the drops masked hypo awareness. The consultant didn't know anything about it, doctors don't necessarily know every side affect & why I always read medication info! In my case my body signals also got confused, feeling hypo when I was actually hyper & didn't feel anything when hypo! 

Unfortunately I had adverse reactions, increased instead of lowering pressure, to eyedrops & after a long search to find ones, a combination of 2, I could tolerate, keeping the pressure down, I couldn't change the drops & just had to test a lot more while on them! Hopping on toes emoji!

In your case you could let your doctor know by showing him the info leaflet & change to different medication. Also, I wouldn't risk correcting with extra insulin when blood sugars are high just in case of a sudden massive drop! 

Too much info warning! I'm pre menopausal now & cycles are infrequent & I can get massive swings from high to low when I DO have a cycle! I didn't correct the highs as I didn't know when a drop would come! For safety overnight while sleeping, I ate peanut butter on oatcakes for a steady release of sugars to cover any drops.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Lanny time for a bit of shut eye. Sleep tight


----------



## Lanny

05:10 BS 5.1.

Still very stormy outside, it’s the 4th. day & it’s freezing!

Will have some nice hot soup for brekkie!

A very early good morning to you all & stay warm & sunny on the inside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  The sun is starting to put in an appearance 
7.7 for me this morning due to polishing off the poppadoms from the Indian takeaway I had much earlier and three Lindor truffles .

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Librelicious 4.5 for me.

Perfect weather for sitting in a classroom and brain-wrestling with Cymraeg.


----------



## Kaylz

morning my lovelies! 

scan and prick threw a 6.9

hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, overtreated a mild hypo at 2am. First morning for a week that it hasn’t been frosty here. Weather is supposed to be warming up, a fine bank holiday weekend? Surely not!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 8.3 this morning. Out for lunch today. Think it must be cold outside as it’s cold inside


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Just when I thought I had got to the bottom of the 7s everyday, 7.3!  Didn’t eat until 9 last night, left the house for a walk at 2.30 yesterday, went to look at a new car along the way, visited bro and sis in law, had a drink with them and got home just after 8! So when I went to bed at 11 I was quite high and still had insulin running so just took normal basal. @Carolg I'm out for lunch also today with my three daughters. A late Mother’s Day treat as I was away for the actual day. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here, overtreated a mild hypo at 2am. First morning for a week that it hasn’t been frosty here. Weather is supposed to be warming up, a fine bank holiday weekend? Surely not!


Forecast great for up here for the Easter weekend, they better hadn’t let us down!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.4 here. I have my diabetic eye screening later this morning. Not really looking forward to it!


----------



## Ljc

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here. I have my diabetic eye screening later this morning. Not really looking forward to it!


Take your sunglasses with you as it’s bound to be bright sunshine when you come out. 
I hope all is fine.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 4.8 for me this morning. I think one is in need of breakfast . Enjoy the rest of your day everyone .


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here. I have my diabetic eye screening later this morning. Not really looking forward to it!


Try not to worry about it, it doesn't hurt but as others have said take sunglasses for afterwards, my last test in March was at 2pm and I was still wearing my sunglasses in doors when I went to bed.


----------



## Grannylorraine

HS for me today.  5.2, hoping they stay stable again today.  After a bit of a high pre-breakfast they were stable yesterday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.8, DSN wants me to keep readings up for a week. Did not take any overnight Basal so will try 2 units tonight.

Good luck with Eye Screening @merrymunky.

Congratulations on HS @Grannylorraine.

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, late signing in as it’s a busy old house this morning. I seem to have developed a horrible habit of waking very early, around 5-5.30am. It had better not be a sign of impending  old age! Anyway, horribly early waking test was 7.5. 

Have a good day all, may all tests go well, and everyone who’s struggling have a decent, pain free one. I am looking forward to my horrible neighbours’ reactions when they discover that my new fence is being put up along the true fence line, which means the old one, which has been thoroughly trashed and pulled out of line by their nasty ivy, will be staying put, and they can take it down themselves. They were so rude to the man putting up the last panels that he point blank refused to step onto their land to take the old one down. Tough luck, shouldn’t be so weird and rude.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> HS for me today.  5.2, hoping they stay stable again today.  After a bit of a high pre-breakfast they were stable yesterday.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> habit of waking very early, around 5-5.30am


I always wake up at that time!


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> I always wake up at that time!


Have you always done so? I seem to have switched from being the proverbial owl to a highly reluctant lark. I _like_ my bed, I don’t want to be wide awake when I could be comfortably asleep for a good few more hours!


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Have you always done so? I seem to have switched from being the proverbial owl to a highly reluctant lark. I _like_ my bed, I don’t want to be wide awake when I could be comfortably asleep for a good few more hours!


I feel like I have wasted half the day if I'm still in bed at 6 am  I'm always knackered by early evening though!


----------



## Madeline

Northerner said:


> I feel like I have wasted half the day if I'm still in bed at 6 am  I'm always knackered by early evening though!


Too much day to waste here tbh, I did have a sneaky nap this afternoon though.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.0 for me this morning, early as usual.  Bit of rain today, unusual nowadays.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:57 BS 4.5. That's the lowest waking figure I've ever had! Shock emoji!

At last the stormy weather has passed & although the sun hasn't risen yet, there's birdsong outside my bedroom window!.

An early good morning to you all & may you be sunny on the inside no matter the weather on the outside! The Easter weekend is coming up at the end of the week!


----------



## Carolg

Good early morning. 7.8 for me. Off to Edinburgh looking for dress fabric for a dress for a 50th wedding re whotsit of vows. Going to be a lot of walking and chatting, plus lunch and a sleep on bus coming home lol


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.6 for me.

Today's battle is going to be seeing if I can find out what's happening with my Creon prescription. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.6 for me.
> 
> Today's battle is going to be seeing if I can find out what's happening with my Creon prescription.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope you’ve that sorted quickly without too much hassle.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Was only 4.8 at bedtime so had half a slice of buttered wholemeal bread and turned in. I woke up to 6.8,  my graph however shows I quite quickly attained lower 9s  stayed there for a long time before a slow drop . I hope to figure out this diabetes lark one day 

Had a new washing machine installed on Monday , got them coming back today to level it up as it is well off true and a bit rocky.  Some folks just don’t seem to take pride in their work anymore. I nearly laughed out loud when my 93 year old dad said he’d do it himself ,  I said no I’ll get them back, don’t get me wrong  I have  no doubts about his ability or mine for that matter to level it and lock the adjustable feet, it’s  the getting back up off the floor afterwards that’s the problem for us.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 7.9 for me. 

A question, if I normally have breakfast when I take my meds at 7am, what do I do about this waking up horribly early thing? Meds have to be taken then, with food, as they have to be taken 12 hours apart and a certain time before bedtime. Breakfast when I wake, then small protein laden snack with meds?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here...and that’s after a correction dose at 5a.m....who knows?!

Final day of Welsh course. It’s been bendigedig! We’re having such a laugh we don’t realise we’re learning, hahaha. Test this morning. Prize: Easter egg / wy Pasg. Wish me luck!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Totally failed to bolus correctly last night, for a meal that included all sorts of slow release stuff, puff pastry, meat, green lentils to name but a few! ended up topping up with a biscuit mid evening, and doing a correction (and not a big enough one) at bedtime.
Good luck with the test, @Bloden !


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Morning lovelies, 7.9 for me.
> 
> A question, if I normally have breakfast when I take my meds at 7am, what do I do about this waking up horribly early thing? Meds have to be taken then, with food, as they have to be taken 12 hours apart and a certain time before bedtime. Breakfast when I wake, then small protein laden snack with meds?


I am guessing that like me you often need your breakfast soon after getting up , in your case I would have a protein snack to take your meds.


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.8 here...and that’s after a correction dose at 5a.m....who knows?!
> 
> Final day of Welsh course. It’s been bendigedig! We’re having such a laugh we don’t realise we’re learning, hahaha. Test this morning. Prize: Easter egg / wy Pasg. Wish me luck!


Good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.8 here...and that’s after a correction dose at 5a.m....who knows?!
> 
> Final day of Welsh course. It’s been bendigedig! We’re having such a laugh we don’t realise we’re learning, hahaha. Test this morning. Prize: Easter egg / wy Pasg. Wish me luck!


Pob lwc!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.1 for me today. Actually not too displeased with that as I decided to sort of have a ‘day off’ from being diabetic yesterday. 

I had a pamper evening at my house with some close friends. It was gifted to me. I bought nibbles such as Pringles, cheese twists etc but also made carrot and pepper sticks to dip in houmous. I stuck largely to the veggies and dip but I did dip in to the Pringles a little bit on and off. 

The evening was very good for the soul though and I went to sleep feeling quite content which doesn’t happen much these days. Grateful for lovely friends. 

Have a great day all. My day is not going to be a lot of fun. We moved in January and last week discovered the built in wardrobe was full of mould. On my clothes, bags etc. People coming today to start sorting it. Shame because the house is beautiful but we think a leaky gutter outside may have caused it. Hopefully it will be fixed and the walls sealed to prevent it happening again.


----------



## eggyg

A 7.5 this morning. Obviously I didn’t have a dodgy Levemir cartridge, just a dodgy pancreas! Might up basal by half tonight and see. A very still and mild morning but very dull, can’t see the mountains from my bedroom at all today. Supposed to brighten up later though. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.6 for me.
> 
> Today's battle is going to be seeing if I can find out what's happening with my Creon prescription.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh dear! I hope it gets sorted, I really couldn’t survive without my Creon ( or at least leave the house!).


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I scored 3.8 this morning. All due to the curry problem, so I was a bit like Robin doing a late correction, which was out by a unit. Not bothered, that’s in DP range for Mr Liver to sort out. Apart from anything else, that’s a Libre score, and I can’t be arsed to do a bleed. Policy schedule, you see - this a is a slob day. 

Bright day today, high cloud and we’re promised 20 degrees today, so it’ll be lunch on the balcony soaking up the rays, and getting stocked up on Vitamin D.

Last night I watched a couple of David Attenborough’s new series on Netflix. I can see why the Beeb didn’t pick this one up, it’s quietly fierce, and deeply worrying. He doesn’t pull any punches, but the photography is beautiful. We are killing the planet and our government is doing nothing. Too many people are doing nothing. We won’t be going out with a bang, more a starving whimper. 

Anyway, after that cheery thought, I’ll wish you a good day. Go down fighting


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me this morning.  Last day of work for 5 whole days.


----------



## Madeline

Ljc said:


> I am guessing that like me you often need your breakfast soon after getting up , in your case I would have a protein snack to take your meds.


Protein snack it is, thank you


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 13.2 for me this morning . As the words of a song once said “Things can only get better “ . Enjoy the rest of your day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 on a very grey day, hopefully we will see some of that sun & heat that we have been promised. Off to Lidl`s today, just had a new one built that makes 3 within a 5 mile radius of me.

Good luck @Bloden.

Take care folks, enjoy your day.


----------



## merrymunky

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> I scored 3.8 this morning. All due to the curry problem, so I was a bit like Robin doing a late correction, which was out by a unit. Not bothered, that’s in DP range for Mr Liver to sort out. Apart from anything else, that’s a Libre score, and I can’t be arsed to do a bleed. Policy schedule, you see - this a is a slob day.
> 
> Bright day today, high cloud and we’re promised 20 degrees today, so it’ll be lunch on the balcony soaking up the rays, and getting stocked up on Vitamin D.
> 
> Last night I watched a couple of David Attenborough’s new series on Netflix. I can see why the Beeb didn’t pick this one up, it’s quietly fierce, and deeply worrying. He doesn’t pull any punches, but the photography is beautiful. We are killing the planet and our government is doing nothing. Too many people are doing nothing. We won’t be going out with a bang, more a starving whimper.
> 
> Anyway, after that cheery thought, I’ll wish you a good day. Go down fighting




Totally agree about Our Planet. I love how it shows some of the success stories...then hits you with the horror and reality of what is happening to our planet!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys 
was a finger prick 6.1 and 5.7 scan for me this morning
beautiful day here but rather than getting out for a nice walk with Bruce while he's off, he's winding me up sitting falling asleep  xx


----------



## Lanny

05:05 BS 5.3. 

Yesterday was a lovely day of sunshine after 4 days of stormy weather!

The birds have just started singing outside my window & hopefully today will be sunshiny too!

An early good morning to you all!

Tomorrow is Good Friday & the start of the Easter Weekend!

Easter of 2017 was one of the last times I had my sister staying with me & we roasted chicken for Easter Sunday lunch before she returned to Manchester. She was already feeling a bit poorly & I advised her to see her GP on returning home, not knowing she did & got her Cancer diagnosis shortly after in Sept. 2017. She didn't tell us until the following year when she was reaching the end of her life! She saw & experienced how hard hit our family were by mum's passing from Cancer in 2015.  We snapped some pics in my kitchen & looking back at them is bittersweet. I'll be thinking of her this Easter weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept in! 6.2 for me today 

Hope you have happy memories of your sister that you can recall, @Lanny, to help you overcome the sadness {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

No luck with the Creon yesterday. The pharmacist at the surgery is supposed to call me back today. Fingers crossed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.3 here.

I didn’t win the cwningen siocled (chocolate bunny) yesterday, boo hoo......must work harder! Had a fab three days, tho. Haven’t laughed so much in ages.

Good luck catching that creon (it is a fish, isnit?) @khskel.

Thinking of you this weekend @Lanny.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Hi everyone, 17.6 this morning thanks to industrial quantities of steroids to get me upright and functioning again.
Cancer has spread to my liver now so I have the Breast cancer full monty of secondaries in liver, lung, bones and brain.
Tough few weeks but back on my perch and grateful to be able to enjoy this lovely weather.
Hope you all have exciting things planned xx


----------



## Bloden

Aw, (((((((Hugs)))))))) @Tickledpinknot. Great to see you posting.


----------



## Northerner

Tickledpinknot said:


> Hi everyone, 17.6 this morning thanks to industrial quantities of steroids to get me upright and functioning again.
> Cancer has spread to my liver now so I have the Breast cancer full monty of secondaries in liver, lung, bones and brain.
> Tough few weeks but back on my perch and grateful to be able to enjoy this lovely weather.
> Hope you all have exciting things planned xx


I am sorry to hear this @Tickledpinknot  Wishing you well {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Ouch, @Tickledpinknot, tough times, I hope you can get out into the Easter sunshine and relax for a few days.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A respectable 6.3 this morning. Nothing big planned for the day. Hubby is off work but other than popping to town to collect a parcel we are enjoying a somewhat lazy day. We are away for the weekend and back Tuesday so we will have three days of adventures to look forward to. 

Then next Thursday I finally start my phased return to work following absence since the end of November. Nerve wracking!!!


----------



## Ditto

Gee whiz there are some brave peoples about isn't there? I've got to stop moaning about trivia. 

7.1 @ 5.49am. Pleased with that. Restarted low carb yesterday, feel better already.

I was warned off the David A. by my daughter, she said I'd be too upset. We're doomed anyways imho.


----------



## Madeline

8.3  

Light and love to those of us struggling or having a tough time of it right now. May today be a beautiful day for everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Tickledpinknot said:


> Hi everyone, 17.6 this morning thanks to industrial quantities of steroids to get me upright and functioning again.
> Cancer has spread to my liver now so I have the Breast cancer full monty of secondaries in liver, lung, bones and brain.
> Tough few weeks but back on my perch and grateful to be able to enjoy this lovely weather.
> Hope you all have exciting things planned xx


{hugs @tickledpnknot}


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Lazy day, woke at 10.00 with a 10. Had lovely day out in Edinburgh, walked loads, spent loads and changed mind about dress. Making a skirt instead. Have the best day you can everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 with the sun finally shining in all its glory. Washing all done and dried, balcony weather today.

Thinking of you @Lanny glad you got good memory's.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Tickledpinknot said:


> Hi everyone, 17.6 this morning thanks to industrial quantities of steroids to get me upright and functioning again.
> Cancer has spread to my liver now so I have the Breast cancer full monty of secondaries in liver, lung, bones and brain.
> Tough few weeks but back on my perch and grateful to be able to enjoy this lovely weather.
> Hope you all have exciting things planned xx



{{{HUGS}}} from me as well @Tickledpinknot, enjoy the Easter weekend.


----------



## Paul123

Hi all, I scanned myself this morning when I got up at 9 and bs showing as 3.  My bs at bedtime was 7.5 so I took a snack before bed (little over 20g of carbs) which I thought would see my bs to be normal this morning. When I looked at the graph on the freestyle app I couldn't understand it - see attached image. Most be just one of those abnormalities we can't explain. Have a wonderful day one and all.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}} from me as well @Tickledpinknot, thinking of you at this time and hope you have a great time over this Easter weekend.

Thinking of you also @Lanny .


----------



## mikeyB

Or sleeping on the sensor.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bit late on parade due to a day baking and cleaning ready for tomorrow's Easter egg hunt.  Anyway 5.4 this morning and have been pretty stable all day.


----------



## eggyg

I’m very late too. Busy, busy day, just sat down for a wee bit til I make the tea! Anyways, after reducing my basal by half a unit last night, I eventually got under 7! A 6.9! Big whoppee. Maybe one full unit tonight, let’s live life on the edge! Enjoy what’s left of the day.


----------



## eggyg

Tickledpinknot said:


> Hi everyone, 17.6 this morning thanks to industrial quantities of steroids to get me upright and functioning again.
> Cancer has spread to my liver now so I have the Breast cancer full monty of secondaries in liver, lung, bones and brain.
> Tough few weeks but back on my perch and grateful to be able to enjoy this lovely weather.
> Hope you all have exciting things planned xx


So sorry to hear this but glad you’re able to get out into the sunshine. Take care.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Gee whiz there are some brave peoples about isn't there? I've got to stop moaning about trivia.
> 
> 7.1 @ 5.49am. Pleased with that. Restarted low carb yesterday, feel better already.
> 
> I was warned off the David A. by my daughter, she said I'd be too upset. We're doomed anyways imho.


I’m with you, don’t sweat the small stuff, there’s always someone worse off.


----------



## Lanny

04:57 BS 5.0. 

The sky is still dark & the birdies have started singing! Yesterday was a bit grey but, a lot warmer than it has been during the stormy weather. Went out for a wee walk, about 2000 steps, & saw that the Cherry Blossoms have just come out this year! Not quite in full bloom but, soon: a GREAT incentive for me to go out down the main road to see them while they're in bloom; not very long!

An early Good Morning to you all! I have the song "Good Morning" from the film Singing In The Rain playing in my head!

It's the start of the Easter Weekend. Have a SWEET time, if you're indulging in chocolate eggs & may the Diabetes Fairy be kind with the BS readings: right; pigs are flying!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  I've noticed the cherry blossoms too @Lanny - a few more days and they will be amazing! 

Beautiful sunrise today


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 6.5 here for me. Youngest is back home, and it’s just wonderful having her back! Have a wonderful day all, and may the DF declare a weekend amnesty.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

Promised prescription from the surgery for the Creon didn't materialise yesterday. So careful rationing until I can get an emergency one sorted.

Looks quite pleasant outside and the cherry tree outside is looking quite spectacular.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.3 here for me.

Father popping in to visit this morning.  Since we moved house he constantly wants to come see me. He never used to bother before and we always had to go to him. Drives me a bit mad but can’t keep saying no!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Next door's white cherry blossom is almost over, it's been out a while. Our little pink one is in its prime, but it won’t last long if it’s as hot as is forecast over the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.
> 
> Promised prescription from the surgery for the Creon didn't materialise yesterday. So careful rationing until I can get an emergency one sorted.
> 
> Looks quite pleasant outside and the cherry tree outside is looking quite spectacular.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on the HS!  Hope you can source some Creon asap!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me on this lovely sunny day.  Now just to be good at the Easter egg hunt today.  I managed to resist my home made hot cross buns yesterday when they first came out of the oven.  I am preparing 2 different salads for me, my mum (who has recently been diagnosed as diabetic), and my daughter as she is on a diet, so at least we can support each other.


----------



## chisterette

I got a nice 5.2 this morning but slowly rising as an hour later I’m at 6.3 - nighttime hypo rebound I think!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies! 

5.8 blood vs 5.9 scan for me this morning

quite chuffed with this sensor as the worst I've had between a finger prick and scan is 1.4mmol out  xx


----------



## Pine Marten

After a few days of higher morning numbers it was a 5.8 for me this morning, which considering the crap I ate late last night after returning from our Maundy Thursday service & vigil was quite surprising. 

On Wednesday I saw my daughter, and had a nice but very bready roll from Greggs as there wasn't much else, then about 4 hours later on the train home I felt a bit shaky, so ate a Babybel I had in my bag. When I got in I did a test and the meter beeped excitedly cos it was 4.2... so I had a couple of falafels & tomatoes and some dark chocolate. I am still often baffled by D!


----------



## eggyg

I wasn’t going to post this morning as didn’t want to start my birthday on a negative but hey ho here goes. 8.2!  I will be chasing highs all day now as I am out for a special birthday lunch and my dear friend bought me chocolates! It would be rude not to taste them. The forecast is fabulous for us and usually would venture into the Lakes but not at Easter, that’s just for tourists! Have a Good Friday everyone....I will.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.3 for me today disappointingly but I was stressed out due to watching David Attenborough last night before bed. I was wondering where the April showers went. 

Have a cracking birthday. 

I had to put the damned bacon back and turn off the grill. I forgot!


----------



## Northerner

chisterette said:


> I got a nice 5.2 this morning but slowly rising as an hour later I’m at 6.3 - nighttime hypo rebound I think!


A reading of 5.2 is our 'House Special'!  Congratulations!  That 6.3 isn't unusual, just a bit of 'Dawn Phenomenon, where your liver starts releasing extra glucose to give you energy to start the day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.3 a bit of NovoRapid soon put that right, 6.7 now. Another beautiful day 20.C on the balcony and the beach is already busy.

A couple of HS today, Congratulations to @khskel & @chisterette.

Stay safe peoples, enjoy your day.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, 10.8 for me this morning. I thought it might have been higher given what I ate last night at the Italian restaurant .

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke up on 7.2, but that was after a straight line overnight with no bumps or dips, so it looks like I’ve got summer Levemir sorted at last. Slightly higher than ideal, but that’s only because I didn’t get the bolus quite right for yesterday’s meatloaf. 

Lovely day today, but if you watched David Attenborough last night, the temperatures are just worrying. That won’t stop me having lunch on the balcony, though. Won’t be wearing shorts, mind. Never do, these days, my legs don’t match.

I see Mrs May has gone on a walking holiday in Wales. Nice weather for it, but last time she did that she came straight back and called an election, which has caused the current chaos. She won’t do that this time, it would split the Tories asunder. Oh well, we’ll see. The EU are bewildered by our parliament taking a fortnight off in the middle of life changing negotiations, but that’s the English way of doing things.

Today is Good Friday, strictly speaking this should be a day of fasting, abstinence, and general misery. Aye, right. Weather like this?

Have a great day everyone. I’ll be fasting between meals. Abstinence is easy peasy.


----------



## merrymunky

eggyg said:


> I wasn’t going to post this morning as didn’t want to start my birthday on a negative but hey ho here goes. 8.2!  I will be chasing highs all day now as I am out for a special birthday lunch and my dear friend bought me chocolates! It would be rude not to taste them. The forecast is fabulous for us and usually would venture into the Lakes but not at Easter, that’s just for tourists! Have a Good Friday everyone....I will.


Happy birthday! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 4.6.  I'm getting consistently in the 5's & sometimes the 4's now!

The birdies are singing outside my window again! Yesterday was quite a warm day with super bright sunshine & hopefully today will be the same! We always seem to get our best weather around Easter, even when it was early one year, & then then the rest of the summer is wet. And last year's heat wave was about the same time too, if I remember correctly!

I'll have a wee gander down the lane, onto the main road 750 steps away, later to see if the Cherry Blossoms are in full bloom yet & wander back in for around 2000 steps. I'm building up slowly as my stamina, energy levels & shortness of breath means I can't walk far yet!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on what promises to be another spectacular day. Well after yesterday’s birthday celebrations it’s probably no surprise I measured 8.4 on the Richter scale. I had even upped my night time Levemir by 1 unit. Hmmm...anyways, back to normality today, bed changing, ironing, preparing meals. I will of course be taking in the sun at some point in the day. Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me after going to bed on a 6.1.

Found a small amount of Creon in my rucksack so just about ok for over the weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning so a little higher than usual, but I ran out of one of my meds on Thursday, and not collecting the next lot until today, so missed a dose yesterday.  Plus I was doing very well on the buffet at yesterday's Easter egg hunt for the grandkids, until my mum remembered she had brought some cheesy twist breadsticks and left them in the car, once there were in the house I struggled and in the end ate about 5 so could have been a lot worse, especially as I had cross buns, cheese scones, mini creme egg rocky road and a lovely chocolate mint cake all homemade, along with the usual type of buffet food.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 this morning so a little higher than usual, but I ran out of one of my meds on Thursday, and not collecting the next lot until today, so missed a dose yesterday.  Plus I was doing very well on the buffet at yesterday's Easter egg hunt for the grandkids, until my mum remembered she had brought some cheesy twist breadsticks and left them in the car, once there were in the house I struggled and in the end ate about 5 so could have been a lot worse, especially as I had cross buns, cheese scones, mini creme egg rocky road and a lovely chocolate mint cake all homemade, along with the usual type of buffet food.


5.8 is a very good number Lorraine, especially after missing your meds and that feast (well, in diabetes terms!)


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies!  Been struggling with this heat seen as my mums just fine so refuses to open a window 

5.5 blood vs 5.1 scan, seems like since I attached the sensor my levels want to behave now! lol

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever they are doing!  xx


----------



## chisterette

Morning all! 

After the struggles I had yesterday with no basal, I’ll take a healthy 6.6 this morning, still within range and a fairly straight line on my Libre over night. 

Out to enjoy the sunshine today, hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Madeline

5.9 for me. Ditched the carbs, Interestingly, ditching them has not sent me hypo with the Gliclazide, I think we can all draw our own (it doesn’t work) conclusions from that. Back to VLC for me, the-world’s-biggest-chicken-but-not quite-a-turkey is now defrosting on the draining board.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Off horse riding in the sunny countryside this afternoon.


----------



## Madeline

O


Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here. Off horse riding in the sunny countryside this afternoon.


Oh gorgeous, I am so jealous! Miss my boy, have a great ride, lovely.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Not a waking reading as I didn’t apply a new sensor yesterday and my old trusty one expired during the night , I just couldn’t be bothered to jab my finger when I opened my eyes earlier .4.9 on the finger.  Have just applied a new sensor. 
I hope you all have a good day and are able to take advantage of this lovely weather.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A round 7.0 for me. The sun is shining, it’s a beautiful but busy day ahead I think. 

My husband and I are going away for the weekend. He’s working till 6pm but I’m collecting him then heading off to our destination. A little village just outside Weston Super Mare. We are back Tuesday. I’ll still be active here. But before we go I have to get myself ready, pack the car, do some grocery shopping for our trip, drop my house key at my mums so she can pop in to feed the gecko while we are away and make sure our bins are put out, nip to tk maxx to make a return then drive to my hubby’s workplace. 

We are staying in an air BnB. A beautiful flat this time rather than our usual secluded cottage but it’s somewhere to rest our weary bodies after long days of walking round nature reserves and towns! 

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> 5.8 is a very good number Lorraine, especially after missing your meds and that feast (well, in diabetes terms!)


I only ate the cheesy breadsticks with lots of lovely salad and 1/2 a wrap, I was being so good at resisting everything until the cheesy breadsticks entered the house, if only she hadn't remembered until she got home lol.  Strange that I can resist cake and biscuits etc but not cheesy breadsticks they are so yummy.


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. A round 7.0 for me. The sun is shining, it’s a beautiful but busy day ahead I think.
> 
> My husband and I are going away for the weekend. He’s working till 6pm but I’m collecting him then heading off to our destination. A little village just outside Weston Super Mare. We are back Tuesday. I’ll still be active here. But before we go I have to get myself ready, pack the car, do some grocery shopping for our trip, drop my house key at my mums so she can pop in to feed the gecko while we are away and make sure our bins are put out, nip to tk maxx to make a return then drive to my hubby’s workplace.
> 
> We are staying in an air BnB. A beautiful flat this time rather than our usual secluded cottage but it’s somewhere to rest our weary bodies after long days of walking round nature reserves and towns!
> 
> Have a lovely day all.


Enjoy your weekend away, nice part of the country to be visiting.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Scary 5.1 this morning. Just dealt with symptoms as District Nurse arrived, trying to look OK and in control, can’t face hospital again, it’s full of people who enjoy the drama but don’t have too much wrong with them. They would not cope with what most of you deal with on a daily basis.
Hope you’re all enjoying your long weekend and have a great holiday @merrymunky xx


----------



## Madeline

Tickledpinknot said:


> it’s full of people who enjoy the drama but don’t have too much wrong with them



I hate hospital too, the competitive illing and constant demands drive me insane. And the visitors. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Madeline said:


> I hate hospital too, the competitive illing and constant demands drive me insane. And the visitors. Grrrrrr.


Apparently it drives the Doctors insane too ... “can you take me off the nebuliser, I need to go and have a fag” got almost as good a reaction as “I had to take the drugs and alcohol cos all my friends were”. 
Hope we can all stay home and get on with life xx


----------



## Madeline

I will never understand people with lung disease smoking, ever. It baffles me as much as the fact that loads of the nurses and HCPs up on the respiratory ward smoke too. It’s like watching diabetics mainlining Pick n Mix.


----------



## Paul123

Good afternoon all, hope you’re all enjoying this fantastic weather . 3.4 for me this morning when I woke up. I managed to raise my bs to 6.8 before breakfast. Since I’ve recently been upgraded to Insight pump & cannula is small plastic tubing instead of needle, My delivery of insulin is much better. I think I need to carry out basal testing over the next few days.


----------



## Lanny

03:54 BS 7.2. Umm! JUST about OK after indulging a bit yesterday with some Lindor mint & strawberry truffles: very nice combo!

Went to bed quite early yesterday so, up before the birdies this Easter Sunday morning! Yesterday was another beautiful day. The Cherry blossoms are NEARLY in full bloom so, will maybe check them out again later today or tomorrow. Last night was JUST a touch chillier though, because of the lack of cloud cover: cloud at night CAN be useful for keeping in the heat sometimes!

A VERY early Good Morning to you all & fingers crossed for those of you indulging this Easter Sunday! Diabetes Fiary please be kind!


----------



## Lanny

Ahh! 04:59 & the birdies have just woken up & started singing: I was up before the larks this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me again today  Hope it doesn't get any hotter!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me today, after wine yesterday, that then led to eating a cupcake, slice of cake and then 3 pieces of the rocky road, all the things I had avoided the day before and can usually avoid, I only had the one glass of wine, then all reason went out the door.  Oh well I feel rubbish this morning and won't have this type of temptation in the house again until grandsons birthday in July.  More entertaining today, but that is a roast lamb meal done in the slow cooker.  Although I was good for the whole of yesterday's BBQ, it was after we had cleared up and everyone gone home I thought I deserved a glass of wine, that led to the slippery slope of temptation.  Any way up and going out running in about 15 minutes.  Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me again today  Hope it doesn't get any hotter!


Soak your white handkerchief in water before knotting it and putting it on yer head, @Northerner.

Morning all. 8.1 here...didn’t need that pre-bed JB after all.

Pembrokeshire is RAMMED! I can’t remember the last time I saw so many people enjoying themselves - the queue for the seafront chippy was out the door and round the corner at 6pm yesterday. Enjoy the weather, folks!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Happy Easter! 

A nice 6.3 for me which is brilliant considering the carb fest that was my tea last night. Sandwich, hot cross buns and crisps!! Oops.


----------



## Docb

6.2 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me .

Creon supplies replenished. I was so relieved I treated myself to a new Lancet and it's only April.

Gardening beckons before it gets too warm.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

6.2 for me also.

Happy Easter everyone, may the sun shine brightly, and the Bunny bring many eggs


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.. I trust you are all enjoying this lovely warm weather , I am my Asthma isn’t though but it can just go  take a running jump  .
Woke up to a not unexpected 7.2 on a blood letting and 7.8 scan looks like this new sensor might just be a gud un.
Hope you all have @ good day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 at 7am, but I went back to sleep, and was 6.2 an hour and a half later.
Had a good hack out over the meadows yesterday, one hairy moment on the one bit of quiet road we have to do on the way. An incredibly loud motor bike roared up right behind us at speed (one of those old fashioned Easy Rider styles with the rider almost lying down, and high handlebars) and all three horses spooked in every direction. Motorbike rider looked a bit sheepish, pulled back and let us regroup, then passed us very carefully and rode away slowly. Lesson leant, I hope.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on yet another gorgeous morning, I dusted off my shorts yesterday, in the privacy of my own garden of course! Think I may have given my neighbours a shock though! Went to bed on 7.2, had an extra unit again, I set my alarm for 3 to test, woke just after 2 so I did it then, 7.3, then again at 5.55am, 6.9! 7.4 when I got up at 8. Chucked out the current Levemir cartridge and opened a new box, let’s see what happens. Thinking my little scrappy bit of remaining pancreas is totally knackered! Have a great day, we have the hordes coming for Easter Sunday dinner, just 13 today!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 5.2 after correcting an 8.0 at 5am. I’m rather stressed today because my Dad is coming round. He announced on Thursday that he was staying in the town this weekend and will be only the second time I’ve seen him in over a year - totally his choice. His visit has brought back a lot of bad emotions and a lot of tears last night. Anyhow trying to stay positive Mark helped me to make Dad a Victoria sandwich, we’ve also bought him an Easter egg and a large bottle of Whiskey. Please wish me well, the visit will either go very well or end in tears...although my brother seems to get the short end of the straw with being more gullible when Dad purposely tries to upset him and then tells me about it! UPDATE Dad stayed here just over three hours and it mainly went ok. He didn’t want to see me any more than that even though he is now staying in town for four days and isn’t seeing anyone else today and tomorrow. However he is going to the casino every night, a race meeting yesterday and bookies today (and probably tomorrow). Oh well at least he only raised his voice to me once.


----------



## Madeline

Well unsurprisingly having not had meds for 24 hours, and eaten exactly the same as yesterday, my BGs are showing an identical rise pattern. So the meds aren’t actually doing anything anyway.


----------



## Paul123

Hello all, my bs was 8.7 this morning . Hope you've all enjoyed another wonderful day.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi everybody

Very late reporting, but not for any other reason than I’ve been very busy (by my standards). Woke up on 6.2 after a suitably straight line. I’m on my last sensor, so I’d better order resupply tomorrow, assuming that Abbott work Bank Holidays. 

That’s if I don’t have a long lie in, because Rovers are playing already relegated Bolton, so a vaguely local derby. That’s if their players have been paid, Bolton are in a bit of a financial mess currently. Sad.

Anyway, the weather should be lovely, though the wheelchair gang at Ewood are on the wrong side to soak up the sun. The warm weather has brought my Pomegranate bush on the balcony back to life. A good summer should bring a bit of fruit. Love Pomegranate, it doesn’t really bump up my BG - must be all the seeds. Used to love a Tequila Sunrise, as well

Hope everyone has had a good day. I may not have time to log in tomorrow, and maybe not Tuesday because that’s the day I go to the neurologist, presumably for an opinion on diagnosis, or another MRI to confirm a possible diagnosis. Might find out how long I’ll be annoying folk on here, too.

Probably see you Wednesday, then. Behave yourselves.


----------



## AJLang

Mike I hope that the results show that you will be annoying us for a very, very long time  x


----------



## Madeline

AJLang said:


> Mike I hope that the results show that you will be annoying us for a very, very long time  x


Me too, it just wouldn’t be right if you weren’t annoying us


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks, been awol for a couple of days, the weather is so good we have been travelling around Torbay. 8.2 this morning and 6.4 2 hours later, been quite low all day, 2.8 an hour ago even after dinner. No bolus normal basal, hope tomorrow is another great day, beach is still very busy mostly English Language students partying.

Take care folks sleep well.


----------



## Lanny

04:13 BS 4.2. Not waking as I got up after midnight alarm for Levemir & stayed up to watch the 2nd. episode of GOT. Just about to have breakfast before going to bed! Still no spoilers! 

An early good morning to you all on this Easter Monday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today 

Hope all goes well at the neurology appointment, @mikeyB.


----------



## Ljc

I hope all goes well   @mikeyB and that you will  be annoying us for decades.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  7.0 this morning with a horrible overnight graph, went to bed on 9.0 , I couldn’t get below that  yesterday  even after increasing bolus, had a lightbulb moment this morning and changed cartridges.
Will give my usual ratio for brekkie and see what happens. 

I hope you all have a good day and can take advantage of this nice weather, if you have to go to work 
(((Hug))).


----------



## Eddy Edson

Madeline said:


> Me too, it just wouldn’t be right if you weren’t annoying us



Also! Good luck, @mikeyB !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

It’s all go here this morning: walk dogs, have pre-gardening-hypo-busting snack, then more Triffid-trashing while the sun shines. 

Hope it goes well @mikeyB.


----------



## Madeline

6.4, good morning all, hope you all have a fab Bank Holiday.


----------



## nonethewiser

7.1 on waking, took dog out for walk and came home to a 6.2 before brekkie.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. I think my weekend of indulgences is catching up with me. Woken to an 8.0. Ooops.


----------



## Docb

5.8 here.  Off to see a neurologist and expecting clarity?  Not lost your sense of humour then, @mikeyB .  Good luck mate.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 for me.

A bit more gardening today and I may well dip in and out of the snooker.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, wall to wall sunshine again, there were people swimming in the river yesterday. Bet the water was cold, though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A disappointing 6.3 here today, going to do a bit of gardening and have a relax as no entertaining today.  I think after 3 days of cooking for family and friends I deserve a kick-back day before work again tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another fab day. A slighter lower 6.8. Looks like I will be joining a few of you in the garden and like you @Grannylorraine I’m looking forward to not having to entertain and/or feed anyone today ( I hope!) Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Very happy with my 6.6 after a small correction at 5am


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Another fab day. A slighter lower 6.8. Looks like I will be joining a few of you in the garden and like you @Grannylorraine I’m looking forward to not having to entertain and/or feed anyone today ( I hope!) Have a good day everyone.


It is lovely seeing everyone.  But I do it at Christmas and Easter so would be nice for someone else to do it just one day, but I suppose that is the joy of being parents and grandparents, plus I am sure I would moan if I had no family or friends to entertain, but I am a woman so I will moan anyway


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 @ 07:00, down to 5.9 now. While the rest of the country is bathing in sunshine, we have wall to wall cloud cover. 



Docb said:


> 5.8 here.  Off to see a neurologist and expecting clarity?  Not lost your sense of humour then, @mikeyB .  Good luck mate.



Good luck to you both.

Enjoy the rest of the holiday folks.


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 7.0. Could be worse as I’m EXTREMELY upset, kicking myself & feeling like an idiot!

I actually got up just before 4 am & switched on my just over 4 years & 4 month old MacBook Pro when all of a sudden it froze, it’s been doing that a lot lately & I thought the computer is nearing it’s end so, I kept it backed up regularly on an external hard drive. It then restarted on it’s own & kept freezing after start up & restarting again & again. Something was definitely wrong so, I manually switched off  during the freezing phase after start up & before it tried to restart again. Used disk recovery to check the computer to see if it can be repaired: no had to erase. I did that & THEN, my still tired, shocked brain made a MASSIVE mistake! I connected my external hard drive with my Time Machine back ups & used Restore from disk utilities on the external hard drive to restore my back up! BIG, BIG mistake as that’s tantamount to erasing it! Too late, I realised I should have quit disk utilities first then chose Restore from Time Machine backup. I did that & discovered there were no backups as I’d erased them!

That’s 20 years of stuff since 1999 I’ve accumulated & moved from various Apple computers! I have some stuff on various usb thumb drives but, the majority of stuff is gone! All my iTunes purchases can still be downloaded again, just tedious, but, all the personal stuff like photos are gone!

I’m now in the process of re installing Mac OS so, the computer can be used again but, all the stuff is gone! I’ve had a few crashes over the years & lost some stuff but, NEVER on such a huge scale! It’s all because I’m still not that familiar with restoring from Time Machine as I’d only done it once before with instructions via online Apple Store chat! I thought I remembered how to do it again & I’m kicking myself for not going online via my iPad to the Apple Store team again for instructions!

It’s a very bad start to the day for me!

I hope things are MUCH better for everyone else!

I’m trying to console myself by telling myself it’s only “stuff” I’ve lost & how much of it did I even looked at recently! But, it’s still sinking in!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 05:04 BS 7.0. Could be worse as I’m EXTREMELY upset, kicking myself & feeling like an idiot!
> 
> I actually got up just before 4 am & switched on my just over 4 years & 4 month old MacBook Pro when all of a sudden it froze, it’s been doing that a lot lately & I thought the computer is nearing it’s end so, I kept it backed up regularly on an external hard drive. It then restarted on it’s own & kept freezing after start up & restarting again & again. Something was definitely wrong so, I manually switched off  during the freezing phase after start up & before it tried to restart again. Used disk recovery to check the computer to see if it can be repaired: no had to erase. I did that & THEN, my still tired, shocked brain made a MASSIVE mistake! I connected my external hard drive with my Time Machine back ups & used Restore from disk utilities on the external hard drive to restore my back up! BIG, BIG mistake as that’s tantamount to erasing it! Too late, I realised I should have quit disk utilities first then chose Restore from Time Machine backup. I did that & discovered there were no backups as I’d erased them!
> 
> That’s 20 years of stuff since 1999 I’ve accumulated & moved from various Apple computers! I have some stuff on various usb thumb drives but, the majority of stuff is gone! All my iTunes purchases can still be downloaded again, just tedious, but, all the personal stuff like photos are gone!
> 
> I’m now in the process of re installing Mac OS so, the computer can be used again but, all the stuff is gone! I’ve had a few crashes over the years & lost some stuff but, NEVER on such a huge scale! It’s all because I’m still not that familiar with restoring from Time Machine as I’d only done it once before with instructions via online Apple Store chat! I thought I remembered how to do it again & I’m kicking myself for not going online via my iPad to the Apple Store team again for instructions!
> 
> It’s a very bad start to the day for me!
> 
> I hope things are MUCH better for everyone else!
> 
> I’m trying to console myself by telling myself it’s only “stuff” I’ve lost & how much of it did I even looked at recently! But, it’s still sinking in!


Really sorry to hear this @Lanny  Hope you manage to retrieve the most important stuff from your USBs.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Just up & running on the clean MacBook Pro & things aren't quite as bad as I thought as quite a lot of stuff is backed up to iCloud automatically for use across the Apple devices of iPhone & iPad like keychains for passwords etc, calendars, contacts & photos, hooray! 

It's like a brand new computer, almost for me to fill up with new stuff! Except that it's on it's last legs as this crash proved & I won't be using it much as I REALLY can't afford a new computer right now!


----------



## Docb

5.8 for me again.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Just up & running on the clean MacBook Pro & things aren't quite as bad as I thought as quite a lot of stuff is backed up to iCloud automatically for use across the Apple devices of iPhone & iPad like keychains for passwords etc, calendars, contacts & photos, hooray!
> 
> It's like a brand new computer, almost for me to fill up with new stuff! Except that it's on it's last legs as this crash proved & I won't be using it much as I REALLY can't afford a new computer right now!


Ah, that's good news!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Back to work today. Never mind it's Tuesday already.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Lanny said:


> Just up & running on the clean MacBook Pro & things aren't quite as bad as I thought as quite a lot of stuff is backed up to iCloud automatically for use across the Apple devices of iPhone & iPad like keychains for passwords etc, calendars, contacts & photos, hooray!
> 
> It's like a brand new computer, almost for me to fill up with new stuff! Except that it's on it's last legs as this crash proved & I won't be using it much as I REALLY can't afford a new computer right now!


If it's just the drive that's failing  could you not just replace that?.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

PHEW!!! @Lanny.

All this clearing is revealing a bigger garden than we thought...we’ve certainly got our money’s worth, eek!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Needed a couple of jelly babies at 3am, did another long walk yesterday. Didn’t meet another soul on foot, just a couple of cyclists photographing the ancient standing stone...against which they’d propped their bikes!


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> Just up & running on the clean MacBook Pro & things aren't quite as bad as I thought as quite a lot of stuff is backed up to iCloud automatically for use across the Apple devices of iPhone & iPad like keychains for passwords etc, calendars, contacts & photos, hooray!
> 
> It's like a brand new computer, almost for me to fill up with new stuff! Except that it's on it's last legs as this crash proved & I won't be using it much as I REALLY can't afford a new computer right now!


Oh PHEW! Was really feeling for you there over the photos etc. 

5.7 for me. Really feeling quite perky.


----------



## grainger

Morning all!

5.2 today . Love it when a day starts like this.


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 5.2 today . Love it when a day starts like this.


House Special! Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on what may be our last hot and sunny day for a while. A 6.4 today, it’s going in the right direction at last. Haven’t ventured far over the bank holiday so today we’re going to walk up a very local fell with fantastic views over to Scotland. Shouldn’t take us too long, I hope, as we have an event to go to tonight so need a few hours to trowel on the Polyfilla and decide what to wear. ( I don’t get out much these days!) Have a great day, and for the wage slaves, it’s nearly Friday already!


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Just up & running on the clean MacBook Pro & things aren't quite as bad as I thought as quite a lot of stuff is backed up to iCloud automatically for use across the Apple devices of iPhone & iPad like keychains for passwords etc, calendars, contacts & photos, hooray!
> 
> It's like a brand new computer, almost for me to fill up with new stuff! Except that it's on it's last legs as this crash proved & I won't be using it much as I REALLY can't afford a new computer right now!


Phew


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . The sun is well hidden behind the clouds this morning, I hope it comes out to play soon.
Woke up to 6.8 earlier and had much better levels yesterday, fingers crossed it looks like changing cartridges has done the trick 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Docb

Glad you found your stuff Lanny. All may not be lost with your hard drive.  There may be ways of recovering what is on it if you go to the right people with the right kit and pay the right money!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.2 today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A naughty 7.3 for me this morning on our last minibreak day. We are heading home this morning as I have a dietician appointment this afternoon it’s just a check in one. I’ll have to admit my sins over the weekend. I’ve eaten all the bad stuff. Had hot cross bun for breakfast and having a pub lunch out en route home but after that I am fully back on a sensible diabetes friendly diet. I expect I have gained a couple of lbs this week too. Missed slimming world weigh in last night due to being away so hoping I can claw some of the gain back over the next few days.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.9 on another cloudy warm day. Got to go for Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm Screening tomorrow, so I`ll be late on parade.

Congrats on HS @grainger.

Well saved @Lanny.

Looks like rain later, so enjoy the sun if you can, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all, woke on a nice 5.1.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, yesterday morning bs was 5.9 & this morning my bs was 8 . Weather has been fantastic in Northern Ireland over the past few days & ive been making the most of it. Eating ice cream with chocolate & honeycomb mmmmmmmmm. Not sure if dietitian would approve but then she doesn't need to know .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Paul123 said:


> Good evening all, yesterday morning bs was 5.9 & this morning my bs was 8 . Weather has been fantastic in Northern Ireland over the past few days & ive been making the most of it. Eating ice cream with chocolate & honeycomb mmmmmmmmm. Not sure if dietitian would approve but then she doesn't need to know .



Hey! You're from NI too! Only just noticed when I looked up your details! I'm from Ballymoney in County Antrim on the Causeway Coast! "What about you?"


----------



## Lanny

05 :19 BS 6.7. Ok ish!

Yesterday was a beautiful day of sunshine!

The birdies are a wee bit late as they've yet to start chirping: lazy birdies!

An early good morning to you all & have a sunny day inside & out!

Ah! Hark! The birdies heard me & a solitary one has JUST started piping up!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Waiting for the rain. The Garden needs it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  I managed to avoid a hypo with a 4.3  Just having some full sugar Coke to stop it dropping further before I go back to bed for more much needed sleep - I seem to need around 11-12 hours sleep a day during the last three or four weeks just to function! On a more positive note looking forward to watching Fishermen's Friends at the wine cinema this afternoon  It's nice having Mark on holiday with me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 5.1 after a few weeks of being a poorly person. 

Back in the swing of things with contact lens clinic and low vision clinic today, I'd rather stick pins in myself...hang on a minute  

Hope the film is good Amanda 

I hope you're all doing as well as possible


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.9 here.

Sorry to hear you’ve been poorly @Flower.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning lovelies! 

5.9 blood vs 5.7 scan, nae bad at all, getting the hang of where my chip in my phone is for scanning too so not taking as long with that now as I was lol

bit duller here this morning but still relatively warm, hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, my own fault, i was a bit too low to go to bed on, and overdid the snack. Did my favourite walk yesterday, the one that comes back via the camp site café. That’ll be the last proper walk for a bit, but I will probably cover several miles today walking round the cross country course trying to photograph daughter and some others from the stables. Hope the rain holds off til this afternoon.
Sorry you’ve been poorly, @Flower, hope you’re firing on all cylinders again now.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.3 for the second morning in a row. I think the numbers will come down again gradually now I’m fully back on the wagon after a weekend of naughtiness.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, sorry to hear you’ve been ill @Flower. 

10.5 for me. SIGH.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 5.1 after a few weeks of being a poorly person.
> 
> Back in the swing of things with contact lens clinic and low vision clinic today, I'd rather stick pins in myself...hang on a minute
> 
> Hope the film is good Amanda
> 
> I hope you're all doing as well as possible


Good to see you back @Flower  Sorry to hear you have been poorly  Hope all goes well at the clinic


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry to hear you have not been great @ Flower, hope you are on the mend now.

I woke on a 6.3 after one of the best nights sleep in ages, with no trips to the bathroom.  However hands are a bit swollen, can barely move my wedding ring, when normally I can slide it off easily, so must be retaining water atm.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry so late, just forgot! Done my “ big” shop, washing etc before I remembered! A very nice steady 6.4, which I am very happy with as I went to bed on a 11.2! We were out at Mr Eggy’s Annual Camera Club dinner so obviously didn’t bolus correctly for my meal, upping my basal by 1 unit and changing my cartridge seems to be doing the trick. Weather changed today, a much cooler wind, and cloudy!  Ah well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning.  I managed to avoid a hypo with a 4.3  Just having some full sugar Coke to stop it dropping further before I go back to bed for more much needed sleep - I seem to need around 11-12 hours sleep a day during the last three or four weeks just to function! On a more positive note looking forward to watching Fishermen's Friends at the wine cinema this afternoon  It's nice having Mark on holiday with me.


We  went to see it a few weeks back. Brilliant film, we love Port Issac where it’s set, we spent the whole film exclaiming, “ we’ve been there, we’ve seen that”. Top tip, take tissues, I got something in my eye when I was in the cinema!


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon everyone

Woke up on 3.7 this morning, probably because of lengthy discussions with the neurologist and shooting down into the village for bog roll.

Anyway, I’m not dying. To explain things, I learnt something yesterday that I didn’t know before. That is, both Ulcerative Colitis, and its treatment (and its preventative) Asacol, can cause peripheral neuropathy. It’s an autoimmune phenomenon.

Now before all this kicked off 4 years ago, I’d just had a flare up of UC treated with Asacol, and steroids. I did tell the neuros in Glasgow, as a sort of by the way, but it didn’t register. Everyone was thrown by the motor neurone only problem - it’s rare in UC and Diabetes.

So what kicked all this off was a rare phenomenon, and the theory is that the Diabetes has slowly chipped away at the damaged motor neurones since, fooling everybody by sticking to the motor neurones. I’ve still got no sensory loss, bit of gastric slowing, perfect eyes and the naughty bits still work.

That’s all what the neurologist worked out, and it sounds plausible.

So here’s the dilemma - do I stop the Asacol because it just might be worsening the neuropathy, and risk a flare up of the UC which almost certainly will?

Is this a great excuse for a pump?

While I ponder these imponderables, have a great day, cos it’s going to get colder. Cast not a clout before May is out

And you thought Brexit was hard to work out


----------



## Madeline

That’s kind of good but frustrating @mikeyB. I’m very happy that you’ll be around to annoy us for a long while yet, but the neuropathy is a bummer. I’m guessing there’s no other meds in their arsenal that you could switch to, as that’s a pretty obvious solution.


----------



## Ditto

8.1 this morning, 9.8 yesterday morning after a week of particularly stupid eating. Wake up call today at the opticians when I think she said I'd had a bleed in my eye? Really scared me.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks, vey late on parade today. A 4.9 this morning, had to have a Aorta scan but all ok, my dear friend collapsed yesterday so spent  a long time with him today, bodies hey who knows what`s next?

|Hey @Flower please take care.

@Lanny NI friend, meet up get to know each other.

Good night to you all except @Eddy Edson nuts and all.


----------



## Paul123

Lanny said:


> Hey! You're from NI too! Only just noticed when I looked up your details! I'm from Ballymoney in County Antrim on the Causeway Coast! "What about you?"


Hi Lanny, I live in Greenisland, County Antrim  - not far from Carrickfergus.


----------



## Paul123

Hi all, my bs was 12. something this morning . Hopefully bs will be better tomorrow. Night night all


----------



## Lanny

03:51 BS 7.6. Was surprised by that but, then realised that I'd forgotten to take my Midnight Levemir: alarm went off & I was so groggy with sleep that I dozed off again; confirmed by the Timesulin cap! So, put in the full dose of 20 units, it's ONLY late by about 4 hours, & my breakfast, munching as I post, with my Novorapid. That's why I got a second Timesulin cap for the Levemir as well as I keep dropping off to sleep again when the midnight alarm goes off!

Up before the birdies again this morning & there's a definite slight chill in the air!

An early good morning to you all & may you all have sunshine on the inside, where it counts, & it won't matter if it's a bit chillier on the outside!


----------



## AJLang

An early good morning.  @Flower I hope you are feeling better. Thank you about the film, Fisherman's Friend was good.
A lot for you to take in with the appointment Mike but I'm so glad that you're not dying, but big decisions for you to make.  I feel for you.
Early BG this morning of 3.2 - thank goodness I scanned whilst I was in bed because I hadn't realised that I was hypo.  1 small can of sugar Coke and now up to  3.9.  Optic nerve scan at 8.30am. 
Had a strange "turn" after going to the cinema yesterday.  Mark said I seemed strange and for 10 minutes I felt awful and couldn't get more than one word out at a time. I phoned 111, they said to see GP, lovely receptionist spoke to GP who obviously thought it was too late to see me so said to call in the morning if it happened again or 111 during the night!  It's the second time that it's happened in the last month, but seeing neurologist on May 7th so will hopefully get answers then.  I'm hoping that he will say that it is another symptom of my silent migraines and not a possible TIA.  Getting almost too nervous now to go out on my own unless I get a taxi very close to where I want to be in case one of these events happen when I'm out on my own.  Sorry for the long ramble (I blame the hypo  ).


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 7.1 here. Hoping we can be back in the 6s soon! 

I’m up insanely early as it is my first day back at work since the end of November. I’ve never been away from work for such a long time and am rather nervous about walking back through those doors again. It’s all the more bittersweet because I should be enjoying the start of maternity leave.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here. Hoping we can be back in the 6s soon!
> 
> I’m up insanely early as it is my first day back at work since the end of November. I’ve never been away from work for such a long time and am rather nervous about walking back through those doors again. It’s all the more bittersweet because I should be enjoying the start of maternity leave.


Hope all goes well @merrymunky {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept in a bit today, and woke to a 7.0


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5 on the dot for me.

Good luck to everyone today. 

Rehearsal studio tonight to sort my keyboards out. I'm in love with music again.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.By the look of my new Libre trace, I’ve spent half the night lying on it. (I didn’t put it quite as far to the back of my arm as I usually do, in the interests of using a slightly different position every time)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Good luck, @merrymunky.  Give em...er, not hell (they’re just kids!)...boundaries and affection, hahaha.


----------



## Bloden

Looks like you’ve got a dozy slow worm there, @Robin.  Mine was almost exactly the same last night!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.1 today, that’ll do! 

Best wishes @merrymunky , I hope your day goes as well as possible. 

Off to the theatre this pm to see ‘Pricks’ Jade Byrnes play about T1, really looking forward to it- must put my pump cgm on vibrate instead of alarm! 

Have a good day all


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> An early good morning.  @Flower I hope you are feeling better. Thank you about the film, Fisherman's Friend was good.
> A lot for you to take in with the appointment Mike but I'm so glad that you're not dying, but big decisions for you to make.  I feel for you.
> Early BG this morning of 3.2 - thank goodness I scanned whilst I was in bed because I hadn't realised that I was hypo.  1 small can of sugar Coke and now up to  3.9.  Optic nerve scan at 8.30am.
> Had a strange "turn" after going to the cinema yesterday.  Mark said I seemed strange and for 10 minutes I felt awful and couldn't get more than one word out at a time. I phoned 111, they said to see GP, lovely receptionist spoke to GP who obviously thought it was too late to see me so said to call in the morning if it happened again or 111 during the night!  It's the second time that it's happened in the last month, but seeing neurologist on May 7th so will hopefully get answers then.  I'm hoping that he will say that it is another symptom of my silent migraines and not a possible TIA.  Getting almost too nervous now to go out on my own unless I get a taxi very close to where I want to be in case one of these events happen when I'm out on my own.  Sorry for the long ramble (I blame the hypo  ).


Good luck with scan and hope you get answers when you go to neuro appointment in May


----------



## Carolg

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here. Hoping we can be back in the 6s soon!
> 
> I’m up insanely early as it is my first day back at work since the end of November. I’ve never been away from work for such a long time and am rather nervous about walking back through those doors again. It’s all the more bittersweet because I should be enjoying the start of maternity leave.


Good luck today.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Woke up on 3.7 this morning, probably because of lengthy discussions with the neurologist and shooting down into the village for bog roll.
> 
> Anyway, I’m not dying. To explain things, I learnt something yesterday that I didn’t know before. That is, both Ulcerative Colitis, and its treatment (and its preventative) Asacol, can cause peripheral neuropathy. It’s an autoimmune phenomenon.
> 
> Now before all this kicked off 4 years ago, I’d just had a flare up of UC treated with Asacol, and steroids. I did tell the neuros in Glasgow, as a sort of by the way, but it didn’t register. Everyone was thrown by the motor neurone only problem - it’s rare in UC and Diabetes.
> 
> So what kicked all this off was a rare phenomenon, and the theory is that the Diabetes has slowly chipped away at the damaged motor neurones since, fooling everybody by sticking to the motor neurones. I’ve still got no sensory loss, bit of gastric slowing, perfect eyes and the naughty bits still work.
> 
> That’s all what the neurologist worked out, and it sounds plausible.
> 
> So here’s the dilemma - do I stop the Asacol because it just might be worsening the neuropathy, and risk a flare up of the UC which almost certainly will?
> 
> Is this a great excuse for a pump?
> 
> While I ponder these imponderables, have a great day, cos it’s going to get colder. Cast not a clout before May is out
> 
> And you thought Brexit was hard to work out


Glad you got some answers @mikeyB . Now you just need solutions. No doubt your head will be birling trying to find solutions.


----------



## Madeline

Good morning all, a disappointing 9.1 for me, with no idea why. Have a lovely day everyone, and hope it all goes well.


----------



## Paul123

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here. Hoping we can be back in the 6s soon!
> 
> I’m up insanely early as it is my first day back at work since the end of November. I’ve never been away from work for such a long time and am rather nervous about walking back through those doors again. It’s all the more bittersweet because I should be enjoying the start of maternity leave.


Hi merrymunky hope all goes well for you today {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.1 today, that’ll do!
> 
> Best wishes @merrymunky , I hope your day goes as well as possible.
> 
> Off to the theatre this pm to see ‘Pricks’ Jade Byrnes play about T1, really looking forward to it- must put my pump cgm on vibrate instead of alarm!
> 
> Have a good day all


Enjoy the theatre @Flower!  I wonder if there will be many T1s in the audience?


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 4.8 for this morning . I think it’s time for breakfast


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Enjoy the theatre @Flower!  I wonder if there will be many T1s in the audience?



There's got to be a higher chance of a few T1's in the audience than say at 'Murder in the Vicarage' surely?  It is quite a niche subject - I'll try and be a T1 spotter for the afternoon!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> There's got to be a higher chance of a few T1's in the audience than say at 'Murder in the Vicarage' surely?  It is quite a niche subject - I'll try and be a T1 spotter for the afternoon!


Hopefully there won't be any hen parties that have misconstrued the title!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today.

@merrymunky, hope your first day back is not too stressful.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon all

Had a long lie in this morning, and woke up with 4.7, which is good enough. Couldn’t be bothered to do a blood test, but the way this sensor is working it’s probably 5.1. (Or even 5.2 - whoopee)

Na’then, I’m going to take a week off cursing doctors. I’ve discovered that Asacol can cause pancreatic inflammation, so they’ve  gone in the bin. It’s a bit annoying getting iatrogenic disorders.

Meanwhile, I will be pestering the GP to get me an appointment with the gastroenterologist to discuss a colonoscopy that I’m overdue for, and future treatment. I’ll also be pestering the DPN because I really need a pump to keep a tight rein on the D to spare what’s left of my tattered motor neurones.

Had some good news this morning to cheer me up, though...

See you in May

And behave yourselves


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you so much everyone. My day was actually really lovely. I’m not resuming teaching my actual class for now but I’m just in as support where needed. I was in a class I know very well today as I taught them once a week last year and they have been at the school for a long time. They were delightful today. Adults were all so supportive too. Glad I did it.


----------



## Paul123

merrymunky said:


> Thank you so much everyone. My day was actually really lovely. I’m not resuming teaching my actual class for now but I’m just in as support where needed. I was in a class I know very well today as I taught them once a week last year and they have been at the school for a long time. They were delightful today. Adults were all so supportive too. Glad I did it.


Hi merrymunky, I'm so pleased that all went well for you today


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Thank you so much everyone. My day was actually really lovely. I’m not resuming teaching my actual class for now but I’m just in as support where needed. I was in a class I know very well today as I taught them once a week last year and they have been at the school for a long time. They were delightful today. Adults were all so supportive too. Glad I did it.


Ah, that's good to hear


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Had a long lie in this morning, and woke up with 4.7, which is good enough. Couldn’t be bothered to do a blood test, but the way this sensor is working it’s probably 5.1. (Or even 5.2 - whoopee)
> 
> Na’then, I’m going to take a week off cursing doctors. I’ve discovered that Asacol can cause pancreatic inflammation, so they’ve  gone in the bin. It’s a bit annoying getting iatrogenic disorders.
> 
> Meanwhile, I will be pestering the GP to get me an appointment with the gastroenterologist to discuss a colonoscopy that I’m overdue for, and future treatment. I’ll also be pestering the DPN because I really need a pump to keep a tight rein on the D to spare what’s left of my tattered motor neurones.
> 
> Had some good news this morning to cheer me up, though...
> 
> See you in May
> 
> And behave yourselves


I hope you can get something sorted out @mikeyB, good luck


----------



## Lanny

05:55 BS 6.5. A bit later today!

Yesterday was a bit cooler & so is this morning.

Just got my new electric bill yesterday & I only used about a third of the amount of electricity this quarter so, bill is only just over £340 compared to last quarter’s whopping over £900 bill. The monthly direct debits were in credit for to the tune of over £200 which was discounted from that huge bill & these last 3 months are also in credit of about £150 so, I’d say everything will be all square over the next 2 quarters, maybe just 1, in time for the next Winter season. I’ve learnt my lesson: oil, no matter how expensive it is, is cheaper for heating than electricity!

So, I’m rather relieved about that huge bill being cut down to size even though there were times I was cold & had to use the hot water bottle at night as I didn’t want to add too much that bill!

A slightly later than usual, for me, Good Morning to you all! May there be sunshine on the inside to offset any cooler weather on the outside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me on this bright and pleasant morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.8 here...that’ll be last night’s pasta I should think.

Glad to hear it went well @merrymunky.


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> Good luck with scan and hope you get answers when you go to neuro appointment in May


Thank you very much Carol. My wonderful local glaucoma consultant emailed just 20 minutes after the scan to say that my optic nerves were still stable


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 6.8 to kick off today.

Good to hear your day went as well as it could @merrymunky


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 5.2 after a 4am correction. Got signs of another retinal bleed - not sure that I can face the thought of more laser in that eye, various eye doctors have commended me for having so much laser already. Anyhow I have retinal appointment next Wednesday that the local  hospital hadn’t told me about (it was meant to be in January, thank goodness that I also have Moorfields looking after me).


----------



## Kaylz

morning my lovelies 

7.8 for me this morning, might be needing another unit basal popped on but we'll see what fasting levels are like the next couple of mornings before deciding, al fun and games eh? lol

dulling down here now even though it was beautiful when I got up at 6 

hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Docb

6.2 for me after a longish excursion into the 9's last evening.  You see, I found this small game pie in the freezer yesterday and shared it between lunch and tea.  Looks like pastry, even in small amounts, is off the menu.


----------



## eggyg

A very nice and back to normal for me, 6.2. A nice, bright morning, babysitting today so hopefully we can have a play in the garden. Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, disappointing 12.7 for me this morning . Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining @khskel on the 5.7 step, after one of the best sleeps I have had in years, went to bed at 8.30, slept until 2.30, then went straight back to sleep until 7.45 (Oops as that is the time I should be pulling of off my drive to go to work).


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks woke up to 7.1 scan, this sensor is usually a tad over one point lower than a finger jab. 
That was bad enough but the overnight graph was awful , I shot up to 15  with a gradual decline from 02 00 .
I Haven’t  been able to work out why yet. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

@mikeyB . I hope you get things sorted to your satisfaction


----------



## Madeline

7.2 for me - back on the low/no carbs out of sheer desperation, but at least I’m lowering again. Slept a lot better too, now the trudging back and forth to the loo all night has stopped.

Have a good one my friends, it’s a beautiful day here.


----------



## Brando77

Hallo kids, been a while 
Grandmas getting frisky 6.0


----------



## Lanny

03:16 BS 8.8! I've only gone & done it again: forgot my Midnight Levemir; ONLY 3 hours late this time! I went to bed early yesterday just before 6pm & was groggy when the Midnight alarm woke me & I dozed off again! I'm thinking maybe I should shift my Levemir doses to more normal times but, that would be problematic during periods of insomnia, which happens quite a lot, when morning meds may be taken at different times: not good for any meds but, particularly bad for blood pressure! I'm 90 percent of the time up around noon, wherther sleeping or not sleeping well, & that's why that's been my established time for all meds since 2011: essential with the switchover to insulin & MDI with Levemir! 

A VERY early Good Morning to you all! Was definitely cooling yesterday & last night! So, I wish you all bright sunshine on the inside to offset the cooler weather on the outside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today, on a rather damp looking day - think I'll find myself a good book


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny but windy east Kent . I have a line of washing to hang out  well pegged down of course to stop it visiting the neighbours . I haven’t read any posts here yet ,so I hope all is well with everyone. I have 20 more minutes to go till I can start sorting my brekkie out and my poor tum is demanding to be filled so I am going to distract myself with a word search game. 

Oops nearly forgot .Woke to 6.2 meter 5.7 scan, which reminds me , I need to order more sensors .

See you all later.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 5.3 here.

Bloooomin eck, it’s windy here and Storm Hanna hasn’t hit yet apparently...hang on to your hair ev1.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Surprising 6.1 for me this morning. Early to bed and early ish awake. Off for haircut, viewing house with daughter then shops in afternoon. That will rack up the steps. Bit dreich here today. Winter woolies on I think


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Libre says 5.3 here.
> 
> Bloooomin eck, it’s windy here and Storm Hanna hasn’t hit yet apparently...hang on to your hair ev1.


Won’t have much hair to hang on to later lol


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Won’t have much hair to hang on to later lol


Looking fwd to spotting flapping comb-overs, tee hee. It’s ‘slabog’ here @Carolg!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

It sounds rather damp out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.6 after a small can of Coke at 5am.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. OH and his bro-in-law are taking 97yr old uncle to the Preston North End match this afternoon. Hope they don’t get blown out of the stand.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 6.7 for me today. Bit dreich here too @Carolg, we ordered some sunloungers at the weekend whilst we were having our heatwave, Mr Eggy assembled them yesterday. Ever the optimist! Off for lunch at our local Greek restaurant to celebrate ma-in-law’s 82nd birthday. Yamass!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.9 @ 6.09 today and 8.0 @ 5.10 yesterday. Coming down because I've been low carbing since the eye bleed. Go me!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8, weather is moving in the trees are break dancing at the moment. Been absent for a few days, I`ve had to get a new keyboard some of the keys stopped working. Hope you are all as well as you can be, take care folks.

Ευχαριστώ (Efharistó ) @eggyg, Καλή όρεξη! (Kalí óreksi!).

Try to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 5.9 for me this morning . Started basal testing this morning with medallions of bacon for breakfast. I really miss those delicious carbs that usually accompany bacon. Hopefully basal testing over the next few days will go well . 

Have a great day everyone even though it’s rather windy.


----------



## Madeline

Morning campers, 8.8 for me. Also back to low carbing @Ditto, DSN was supposed to ring and see how I was getting on with the increased Gliclazide this week, but there was radio silence, so I rang and left a message Friday to say I’ve taken myself off it as I’d run out because nobody updated the prescription. Can’t even tell which day I came off it, my log is pretty much the same every day until I low carb, THEN it comes down, but still not to acceptable levels. 

Weather here is as miserable as I am. Humpf.


----------



## chisterette

Happy Saturday all, a wonderful 5.9 for me today. Very happy with that! 

Enjoy your day


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. I was 7.3 again this morning. Not seen a 6 in a week or so.


----------



## Lanny

05:02 BS 6.1. Better when I've taken my Midnight Levemir on time!

Yesterday was wet & cooler & today's forecast, according to Siri, is showers but, tomorrow is supposedly lovely again!

I already had my breakfast this morning before I remembered to post this! Almost forgot!

An early Good Morning to you all & may you be sunny on the inside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1for me.

Looking bright and dry outside. I suppose that means the garden beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  It’s sunny and breezy here.  The wild patch I sowed  last year seems to be coming along nicely they were mostly annuals  .  It was so funny last year watching the Tree and House Sparrows deliberately jumping on some of the plants when they were small, I wonder if it was to do with pest control .

7.6 meter 6.8 scan.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 5.8 today. 

I was sensor less through the night as sensor expired at 11.30 pm and I couldn’t be bothered to start a new one. Tested at 3am just to make sure and I was 4.0 phew. Back to belt and braces with a new sensor soon- what a relief! 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.7 here.

A short walk then a longer one and lunch somewhere- I heart Sundays.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 5.3 after having a small can of Coke at 4am for a 4.0. I’ve now done a small reduction in my basal. Weight has stayed steady but basals are forever changing.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me yesterday after a trip to A & E on Friday after being taken ill at work with a very bad dizzy spell which I could not shake off, every time I tried to stand up the room was spinning.  Anyway nothing obvious was found so are hospital is blaming menopause, have had a horrible muzzy headache ever since Friday, but can stand up and do housework, cook etc so not impacting me too badly, except I didn't want to go out running today while I still feel like this.

5.2 for me today so pleased with a house special.  Hope everyone has a nice Sunday, despite this wind, I was hoping to get a bit more of the gardening done today after last weekend's good start, and possibly go to the plant nursery to get some heathers/alpines or at least some plants that will grow in an shady area of the garden, near to some shrubs.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Back down the M6 today after weekend with the in-laws. Hope it’s less of a car park than it was coming up on Friday.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, 6.8 for me this morning . Just a quick question, is anyone having issues with using Freestyle Libre app on their phone this morning? I tried mine this morning and received an error message (server not working or something like that). The app then asks for you to sign but once again server error appears


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. I’ve read and enjoyed reading all your morning posts and comments for months but never liked to intrude as it were but anyway first time for everything 7.3 for me and I had a little bit of Easter egg last night. 

@Paul 123 there was a message on Twitter last week from Abbot (picture attached) maybe they over ran? Even though it says there’ll be no issues. I should get my new sensor tomorrow ....yay!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 after a late night snack. Very dull outside but the wind has died down, hopefully we have the sun tomorrow.

Congratulations on HS @Grannylorraine, sorry you are not very well hope it clears soon.

Good to see you posting @Bexlee.

Take care folks, have a good day.


----------



## Paul123

Bexlee said:


> Morning all. I’ve read and enjoyed reading all your morning posts and comments for months but never liked to intrude as it were but anyway first time for everything 7.3 for me and I had a little bit of Easter egg last night.
> 
> @Paul 123 there was a message on Twitter last week from Abbot (picture attached) maybe they over ran? Even though it says there’ll be no issues. I should get my new sensor tomorrow ....yay!


Many thanks Bexlee, I wasn’t aware of this, thanks again


----------



## Madeline

Afternoon lovelies, whoops nearly forgot! 5.7 for me, so nice to be back in the good zone


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon my lovelies!! 

Was a 6.4 for me this morning 

Surprising seen as I went to bed on a stress and worried induced 9.9! 

Bruce had to take the cat to the vet yesterday after going down the road to find his tail dripping with blood, he had to have just over half of his tail amputated and spent the night at the vet 

Hope you are all having a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Ditto

I am so sorry about your cat!  My daughter's cat had the same thing happen, but he's happy now with half a tail. 

7.3 @ 6.06am for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Sorry about your poor cat @Kaylz,  I love all animals especially Kangarillapigs.


----------



## Madeline

What on earth is a kangarillapig @KARNAK, and why do you look so bashful?


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @Madeline good question, a Kangarillapig is a marsupial native to Australia. I`m sure @Eddy Edson has a few in his garden, Kanga e.g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





garilla, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pig, 



Hope you can sleep tight tonight.


----------



## Madeline

I’ve never met a kanga, apes and their monkey cousins freak me, but I DO like pig, yum. 

If I don’t start sleeping soon I will be most upset. Ditching the near constant weeing would probably help.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good evening all  I'm joining @Kaylz  on the 6.4 bench.


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Madeline good question, a Kangarillapig is a marsupial native to Australia. I`m sure @Eddy Edson has a few in his garden, Kanga e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garilla,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pig,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can sleep tight tonight.



They're such a pest. Bounding through the flower beds, swarming through the gum trees playing tricks on the poor koalas, oinking at the back door for slops in the early morning.


----------



## Lanny

05:28 BS 7.6. Not waking as I've been awake since the midnight alarm woke me. Stayed up to watch GOT & @Northerner , you'll never know how MUCH temptation I resisted but, STILL no spoilers! Zipped VERY tight emoji!

Yesterday was a much cooler day & it's too early yet to tell if today IS going to be nice, as Siri said!

An early good morning to you all & I'll have some breakfast before going to bed. Have a good day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An unusual 7.7 for me today, maybe the reason I have slept in a bit? Looking very foggy outside  Hoping for no sun later as I have the eye hospital (yet) again to find out if I need injections. I couldn't remember how long this business had been going on with the macular oedema, so I looked up my first mention of it here on the forum - October 2014!  Every time they suck in their breath then tell me it's not _quite_ at the point where I need the injections yet, see you in 6-8 weeks  Wish me luck and cloudy skies!


----------



## Ljc

Good luck with your appointment @Northerner . I trust they say  the same again and that the sun goes and hides behind some heavy clouds till the effects of  those drops wear off.


----------



## Lanny

Good luck @Northerner 

Well, it seems cloudy here at the moment & hopefully it won't get too bright for you!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  A lovely HS today shame about my graph  though /\ ^^^
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  A lovely HS today shame about my graph  though /\ ^^^
> Hope you all have a good day



Oh? Have you been climbing hills overnight then?


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Oh? Have you been climbing hills overnight then?


My BGs had a good work out last night


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7to start the week.

Have a good day everyone and may the sky remain cloudy @Northerner


----------



## Madeline

6.6 here, it’s quite chilly and the feckers next door started building work before 7am, so I’m not a happy bunny, and will be complain bitterly later.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 8.4 here...must pay attention to my BG this week!

Give em hell, @Madeline. There’s no excuse.

Hope it goes well and stays cloudy @Northerner.


----------



## Madeline

I missed that you have an eye appointment @Northerner, good luck and cloudy skies lovely


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 6.0 after a small can of Coke for a 4.9 at 5am. More basal reductions tonight.

Good luck with your eye appointment @Northerner.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

I'm joining @Madeline with a 6.6 this morning 

Got a letter through to book an appointment for bloods ahead of the consultant on the 21st so gonna ring up soon and see if I can get anything for the 14th, wonder how long I'll be waiting today? lol

Bubbles (the cat) is still withdrawn and hiding under the computer chair after creating havoc already but never mind lol

Hope you check up goes well @Northerner ! xx


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  A lovely HS today shame about my graph  though /\ ^^^
> Hope you all have a good day


Congratulations on the HS, Lin


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Bit of a late start this morning, I set my alarm, but left my watch in the bathroom. Suddenly woke up and realised it was 8am.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10, increased Basal by 2 units last night but to no avail. Cloudy just stopped raining here they lied on the weather forecast yesterday got it totally wrong.

Good luck @Northerner. 

Congratulations @Ljc  on HS.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## eggyg

Morning (just) all. A 7.7 today but I didn’t get up until 10am! That is unheard of for me, I just felt so, so tired, still do to be fair, hope not coming down with anything. It’s lovely and sunny here but chilly I may just read my book and watch my birdies today. Have a merry Monday.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  An unusual 7.7 for me today, maybe the reason I have slept in a bit? Looking very foggy outside  Hoping for no sun later as I have the eye hospital (yet) again to find out if I need injections. I couldn't remember how long this business had been going on with the macular oedema, so I looked up my first mention of it here on the forum - October 2014!  Every time they suck in their breath then tell me it's not _quite_ at the point where I need the injections yet, see you in 6-8 weeks  Wish me luck and cloudy skies!


Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.0 for me this morning, but had a migraine so that may have caused it.  Only just work up again now and 5.2.

Hope your eye test is good @Northerner


----------



## Bexlee

Not quite morning! 7.7 at bed time and 10.1 on waking at 630 and then 12.2 a few minutes later ...... back down to 7.0 at 10am. It’s almost May and that means the trauma of kids, panic and GCSE again! 

On a positive ..... Shiny new sensor to apply after tea - the addiction 

Hope all had a good day


----------



## Ditto

Evening all, last in again. 7.9 @ 6.49am not bad for me.


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> Evening all, last in again. 7.9 @ 6.49am not bad for me.


Ooh well done! How’s the blasted low carbing going? I’m already fed up with cabbage BUT I’ve stayed in single figures ALL DAY! Not a carb has passed my lips. Admittedly I’m in a foul mood, just got to get through the night, and not murder the builders next door if they start early again.


----------



## Ditto

I'm doing great if I do say so myself! The eye thing has been the crisis point, the thought of eating something that will make my eyes bleed is a no no. I am living on fish and vegetables but I do eat a lot of them. Not sure how many carbs I'm having but at least they're healthy carbs.  

When I go down to the wash'ouse I wear red ear protectors against the noise of the top loader. I look a proper tit but needs must. You might have to get some if the builders are going to be in for the long haul.


----------



## Madeline

They started at a quarter to SEVEN this morning. Well, that’s when they woke me up. 

I’ve had words. Cross words. I’m not functioning well on little sleep.

Cabbage family is a great veg family for low/no carbing. I am pretty much living on chicken, fish, cabbage, salad, and yoghurt/cheese.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today  Good news and slightly-less-good-news at the eye hospital yesterday. I still haven't reached the point at which they would give injections - in fact my macular oedema has improved slightly  Pressure in eyes still a bit on the high side though, so I've now been put on drops for it - this is despite the fact that she said the holes they had lasered in my eyes had been a success  If the drops work I'll probably be on them for life, if not then they might do more laser. A bit annoying, but I can't complain


----------



## Lanny

05:59 BS 6.1.

I need to get Liver Function blood tests today, the first 6 week check up, was actually marked on the calander for yesterday but, today'll do! It's not fasting as I'm going to eat breakfast & if they're to be fasting, I'll prepare & do it tomorrow or the next few days! The cholesterol one I know needs to be fasting for better accuracy! I also, might as well do my kidney function blood tests too.

Just over a week ago I picked up my usual 2 month supplies of meds & my blood pressure meds were only for 1 month with a note to check my kidney function blood tests before they'll issue me any more! I've noticed my blood pressure has been a bit higher lately, not very much higher, but, the blood DOES tend to pound in my ears a bit after every little effort just from moving around the house! Resting blood pressure has risen a wee bit from around 114/65 wish to about 124/72, still within normal levels, & I had a blood pressure nosebleed recently when watching the final day of The Masters Golf when I can't remember when I last had one: in the run up to getting prescribed blood pressure meds I had frequent pounding headaches & nosebleeds; I now know were caused by high blood pressure!

I've been off statins due to abnormal liver function for 6 weeks now & I'm well settled into my low fat diet & hope my liver hasn't worsened! Still no word at all about the gastrointestinal team but, I was warned it's a long waiting list! Fingers crossed emoji!

A bit later than usual Good Morning to you all & may it be a good one full of sunshine on the inside!


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the tests @Lanny, I hope the results are favourable


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Only Tuesday, it feels like it should be much later in the week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me still having dizzy spells.  Really hoping I get over this quickly as I have had to take time off of work.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  5.4 today 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.1 for me still having dizzy spells.  Really hoping I get over this quickly as I have had to take time off of work.


I'm sorry to hear this Lorraine  Do any of your meds specify dizziness as a side-effect? Or possibly a combination of them? Might be worth asking your pharmacist for a review as they are usually pretty good at possible interactions. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 3.9 when I first woke up, but by the look of the Libre trace I'd been lying on the sensor. Ten minutes later, 5.2, an elusive HS. Not sure if it really counts!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.2 for me today  Good news and slightly-less-good-news at the eye hospital yesterday. I still haven't reached the point at which they would give injections - in fact my macular oedema has improved slightly  Pressure in eyes still a bit on the high side though, so I've now been put on drops for it - this is despite the fact that she said the holes they had lasered in my eyes had been a success  If the drops work I'll probably be on them for life, if not then they might do more laser. A bit annoying, but I can't complain


Sorry to hear about the drops Alan. I’ve been on them for 20 years and they are ok, it’s just the discipline of taking them and potentially yet more eye appointments. They’ve been threatening me with very scary glaucoma surgery for a while now but fortunately I keep escaping it  I’m glad that your macula oedema has slightly improved


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I had a small can of Coke for a 4.8 at 5am and reduced my basal to 50% for 1.5 hours. Woke up to a nice 5.9. Obviously need to alter my basals yet again tonight.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear about the drops Alan. I’ve been on them for 20 years and they are ok, it’s just the discipline of taking them and potentially yet more eye appointments. They’ve been threatening me with very scary glaucoma surgery for a while now but fortunately I keep escaping it  I’m glad that your macula oedema has slightly improved


Thanks Amanda  It's disappointing about the glaucoma, but at least it's being actively monitored now - there was never even a mention of it all my years in Southampton!


----------



## AJLang

AJLang said:


> Sorry to hear about the drops Alan. I’ve been on them for 20 years and they are ok, it’s just the discipline of taking them and potentially yet more eye appointments. They’ve been threatening me with very scary glaucoma surgery for a while now but fortunately I keep escaping it  I’m glad that your macula oedema has slightly improved


Ps if you every need SLT laser for the pressures that is very straightforward in comparison to the laser for the holes in your eye.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Thanks Amanda  It's disappointing about the glaucoma, but at least it's being actively monitored now - there was never even a mention of it all my years in Southampton!


Opticians are usually the ones that first pick it up but you may have only recently developed it. Hopefully it’s that you’ve only just recently developed it.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.9 today. Off to walk around a lake this morning, touchwood there won’t be any peat bogs for me to sink into! Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, glorious here in sunny Sale.  7.8 @ 7.24am. Wonder how low carb I'd have to go to get to a 5.2? 

Is anybody posting in the menu thread? Can somebody post in the menu thread? I feel an idiot keep repeating my boring menus over and over. The admins might sweep me away for double posting.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Good morning, glorious here in sunny Sale.  7.8 @ 7.24am. Wonder how low carb I'd have to go to get to a 5.2?
> 
> Is anybody posting in the menu thread? Can somebody post in the menu thread? I feel an idiot keep repeating my boring menus over and over. The admins might sweep me away for double posting.


@Ditto   Do you mean the what did you eat yesterday thread, if so here it is and yes anyone can post in there.
what-did-you-eat-yesterday


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.6 went to bed on 9.8 after eating an orange late in the evening. Had a really bad hypo yesterday, luckily I had just got back from Lidl`s and managed to get in the door, 6 JB`s 2 glucose tablets still an hour before back in the 4`s.

Good luck @Lanny with bloods.

Nice plate of grub @Benny G.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## nonethewiser

Checking basal last night, bed 7.1, at 2am 6.8 at 7am 6.0, happy with a overnight drop of 1.1


----------



## Kaylz

Good afternoon my lovelies! Sorry to hear your not quite right @Grannylorraine hopefully you'll be back to yourself in no time! 

@Northerner sorry it wasn't all good news at your appointment

@Lanny good luck

@KARNAK hope your hypo hangovers aren't too bad! I suffer for the whole day after 

Anyways it was a 7.6 for me this morning, not too bad considering I went to bed on a 10.5! :O, been having problems with air bubbles in the cartridge and although I'd tried getting rid of it a few times the last few days doesn't seem on a few occasions its budged, changed last night as was getting low anyway

Bubbles has the vet tonight for what should have been a bandage change but it was loose last night and when Bruce brought him up this morning it had come off in the box!  also we'll find out what the bill is tonight as well, never ending lol

hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, hope everyone had a good day . My bs yesterday morning was 8.4, this morning was12. Now as I write I'm having to eat as scanner reading is 2.9. 

Hope all goes well with blood tests Lanny


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I was 4 this morning, so intercepted before going any lower and having my breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 

 

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Can't believe it's May already!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Well that night flew by , yawn,  6.4 today .
Think I might turn back in for another half hour or so .
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 11242
> 
> Good morning  6.7 for me today  Can't believe it's May already!


Oops I forgot 
White rabbits , white rabbits , white rabbits.


----------



## Lanny

05:00 BS 7.1. 

Oops! Thought I’d posted that earlier but, must have forgotten when I was checking old posts just before breakfast! So, I’ll post after breakfast as well 06:38 BS 7.6. Well pleased with that!

A bit forgetful & belated Good Morning to you all on this cooler day & may you be warmer on the inside with the sunshine you carry with you: that “Sunny on the inside feeling” I love having & I keep going on about; hopefully has spread a bit to you lovely lot!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and white rabbits from me too.

New sensor on and ready to activate.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice 6.2 this morning with no need for sugary interventions during the night  I’ve got my retinal appointment at 11am and I’m very nervous because there are signs of another bleed. I haven’t got the mental energy to face yet more eye laser.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, though I was 4.6 half an hour ago.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 on the Libre.

Going to try out a nearby Welsh conversation group this morning - I hope the level isn’t too high!

Good luck @AJLang. I hope it goes well and isn’t too stressful.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A nice 6.2 this morning with no need for sugary interventions during the night  I’ve got my retinal appointment at 11am and I’m very nervous because there are signs of another bleed. I haven’t got the mental energy to face yet more eye laser.


Wishing you well, Amanda {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.1 on the Libre.
> 
> Going to try out a nearby Welsh conversation group this morning - I hope the level isn’t too high!
> 
> Good luck @AJLang. I hope it goes well and isn’t too stressful.


Must be interesting for you, as a language teacher, to compare how you are being taught and what it is like to put into practice away from the classroom


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies

5.8 prick vs 5.7 scan for me today 

not such good news with bubbles, was over 2 hours at the vet last night for what should've been a simple bandage change, they almost had it done but he got too feisty and when they put him back in his box he went mental at it then at 5am this morning he tore his bandage off and ripped a few stitches out so Bruce had him at the vets for the back of 6 when the vet could get there, should hear back about 9-10am  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this dull and wet Wednesday. Another 6.9. Hair cut and colour and eyebrow waxing. Oh I’m so high maintenance these days! Had a great day.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 10.1 for me but had toast before bed after a 9.5 mile walk.

Good luck today Amanda.
Hope your moggie is better this morning@kaylz

Oh and retinopathy screening fine again


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 10.1 for me but had toast before bed after a 9.5 mile walk.
> 
> Good luck today Amanda.
> Hope your moggie is better this morning@kaylz
> 
> Oh and retinopathy screening fine again


I don't know we'll find out soon what's happening with him  Bruce has had to take the day off with having to rush him up to the vets for just after 6am  

glad to hear your screening went well  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Robin on the 6.1 step today, head is a bit better, attempting to work from home to see if I can make it through the day.  Did let myself down yesterday as my appetite returned in the evening, another sign I am getting better, but I ate a whole 250g bag of cashew nuts (unsalted), it could have been worse as I wanted to eat all the left over Easter Chocolate that I put away for when grandchildren come round or hubbies, choc digestives, but a wole bag in the space of an hour.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> I don't know we'll find out soon what's happening with him  Bruce has had to take the day off with having to rush him up to the vets for just after 6am
> 
> glad to hear your screening went well  xx


Sorry to here kitty is still poorly.  Hoping he improves.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> not such good news with bubbles, was over 2 hours at the vet last night for what should've been a simple bandage change, they almost had it done but he got too feisty and when they put him back in his box he went mental at it then at 5am this morning he tore his bandage off and ripped a few stitches out so Bruce had him at the vets for the back of 6 when the vet could get there, should hear back about 9-10am  xx


Poor Bubbles  I hope he settles soon. Have you tried catnip? Might make him feel more relaxed


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Poor Bubbles  I hope he settles soon. Have you tried catnip? Might make him feel more relaxed


unfortunately he wont entertain anything at the moment sardines or anything, see what the vet comes up with next, so far it's a £330 bill, that was as of last night before all this trouble this morning, Bruce hasn't slept since Saturday night due to trying to keep a watch on him  xx


----------



## Paul123

Good morning all, 8.9 for me this morning . It’s hard to believe today is May 1st. Hope you all have a great


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on another cloudy day, I wonder how many bones I will break this month? Got a bone scan at the end of this month for Osteoporosis, hopefully have the plaster removed from my right wrist on the 14th.

Good luck @AJLang {{{HUGS}}} from me too.

Sorry your Bubbles is having so much grief @Kaylz, hopefully it will be sorted today.

Glad your screening was ok @Carolg.

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Sorry your Bubbles is having so much grief @Kaylz, hopefully it will be sorted today.


thanks hun, he's being kept in and they will phone Bruce tomorrow  xx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, can't believe it's May already, 9.1 @ 6.47am why why why?  Frothy coffee?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.3 for me today. Hope poor Bubbles will be ok @Kaylz


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> Good morning all, can't believe it's May already, 9.1 @ 6.47am why why why?  Frothy coffee?




Do you test as soon as you wake, before you get up and have your frothy coffee? Could make a fair bit of difference.


----------



## Ditto

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Do you test as soon as you wake, before you get up and have your frothy coffee? Could make a fair bit of difference.


The frothy coffee was yesterday. I've since been informed that my lunch, John West tinned salad, contained 9 grams of sugar.  It was probably that then.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> The frothy coffee was yesterday. I've since been informed that my lunch, John West tinned salad, contained 9 grams of sugar.  It was probably that then.




Bugger...


----------



## Madeline

6.4 for me, I hope Bubbles has a better day and is home soon x


----------



## Ditto

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bugger...


 Just what I said. Why do they add sugar to what is supposed to be savoury? I hates them grrr.


----------



## Madeline

I discovered similar with my favourite jars of pickled herring. Far more sugar than I’d realised


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hope poor Bubbles will be ok @Kaylz


thanks hunni, we honestly have no idea what's going to happen with him, they are keeping him in tonight and possibly a few more nights, which to be honest I think might be for the best, he's to vicious for having to give him 2 oral syringe meds and tablets, in total it would be 5 doses a day and I've hurt my hand so wouldn't even be able to grip him, plus there he would have constant care and watching which isn't possible for me to do on my own, they are thinking he has deep psychological issues and the vet has only ever read about cases like that, trouble is what she's read is if they get rid of the tail completely they can start on feet or legs 


Madeline said:


> I hope Bubbles has a better day and is home soon x


thanks my lovely but as I said to Lucy I think I'd prefer him to be there for a while longer  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Oh @Kaylz poor little moggie, keep us up to date please, I`ve a soft spot for cats. On a lighter note Bruce can get some sleep.


----------



## merrymunky

Hi all,

The last couple of mornings have given me readings in the 6s again at last. Hope this continues as I was worrying about all the 7s again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 4.6.  Surprised by that!

Yesterday started off grey but, brightened up to be very nice. Last night was cold though: lack of cloud cover!

Going to eat breakfast first this morning before insulin as it’s a bit closer to the wire than I’m used to!

An early Good Morning to you all & may it be a bright sunny day for you on the inside, where it really matters!


----------



## merrymunky

I spoke too soon. A 7.3 this morning again. Gah!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  6.7 with a horrible  overnight line on my graph. 
Hoe you all have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Oh @Kaylz poor little moggie, keep us up to date please, I`ve a soft spot for cats. On a lighter note Bruce can get some sleep.


I will do, Bruce said if he doesn't hear by mid morning he'll be phoning them and yeah hopefully he'll have caught some sleep, just hope he doesn't sleep through his alarm or he wont get to work on time, I don't even know when he would've got home last night as he was at something his dad was involved in, anyways I'm rambling and its early so I'll pop a post in here as soon as I know whats happening with Bubbles xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7/4.9 for me.

Off to exercise my franchise before work this morning. Unfortunately no Monster Raving Loony candidates as that is who I feel like voting for at the moment.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.7/4.9 for me.
> 
> Off to exercise my franchise before work this morning. Unfortunately no Monster Raving Loony candidates as that is who I feel like voting for at the moment.


I sympathise , I feel the same. We haven’t even got an independent here, just the usual shower.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

7.2 blood and 7 scan this morning, not too bothered about that

Seems to be brightening up here after heavy rain during the night

hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.7/4.9 for me.
> 
> Off to exercise my franchise before work this morning. Unfortunately no Monster Raving Loony candidates as that is who I feel like voting for at the moment.





Ljc said:


> I sympathise , I feel the same. We haven’t even got an independent here, just the usual shower.


No vote at all in my council!  Will have to wait until May 23rd


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Must be interesting for you, as a language teacher, to compare how you are being taught and what it is like to put into practice away from the classroom


Hit the nail on the head, Northerner!  In fact, it’s so interesting  I’ve got an informal interview today for a course in bilingualism at my local uni.

Morning all. A Libre-licious 4.5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Hit the nail on the head, Northerner!  In fact, it’s so interesting  I’ve got an informal interview today for a course in bilingualism at my local uni.
> 
> Morning all. A Libre-licious 4.5 for me.


Hope it goes well!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Hit the nail on the head, Northerner!  In fact, it’s so interesting  I’ve got an informal interview today for a course in bilingualism at my local uni.
> 
> Morning all. A Libre-licious 4.5 for me.


Good luck Bloden


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.7 for me today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.1 for me today. Earlier night to bed and slept well.


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 6.8 for me today. Also off to vote, struggling who to chose though, it’s more of a process of elimination tbh.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.2 today, nothing too exciting today, cooking , cleaning, washing. Don’t know how I will cope with all the excitement! Then off to the polling station to do my duty and a walk to the pharmacy to collect my meds. Rock and roll! Have a good day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK and anyone else keeping watch regarding Bubbles, I've just spoken to Bruce and they are keeping him in until Saturday, he's staying quite in the cage and keeping the lampshade on (assuming this is because its a strange and quiet place) so we've to head up tonight with his food and medication  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 4.4 for me. Sorry to hear Bubbles is having such a bad time


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me.   @Kaylz sorry to hear that bubbles is being kept in.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.6 for me.   @Kaylz sorry to hear that bubbles is being kept in.


ah don't be, I'm glad in a way as I cant keep a constant eye on him myself as I've my food to weigh and testing and my own medication to take, at least there they can keep a watchful eye on him, he seems to be quieter there too which is probably the best thing for him, just have to hope when he finally does come home he'll behave himself, Bruce has bought feliway plug ins and he might still have some tablets from the vets for anxiety & stress as he may have to be on them for life xx


----------



## Madeline

Oh bless him, poor little Bubbles. Any chance of a pic?

Well, I voted. Choosing was easy, there was only a choice of three, and two of those were Conservatives. Not sure how that’s fair.


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> Oh bless him, poor little Bubbles. Any chance of a pic?


Eerm little is not a word I would use to describe him lol












20190430_213718



__ Kaylz
__ May 2, 2019


----------



## Kaylz

@Madeline not sure if you can see it? xx


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> @Madeline not sure if you can see it? xx


I can’t, says I don’t have permission to view <sob>


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> I can’t, says I don’t have permission to view <sob>


should be ok now? 













20190430_213718



__ Kaylz
__ May 2, 2019





 xx


----------



## Madeline

Ohhh he’s gorgeous! Just love black cats, and he’s doing a blep


----------



## nonethewiser

Bed on 5.5 with some bolus still floating around, turned tap down on pump for a 90mins and woke on 7.3


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> Ohhh he’s gorgeous! Just love black cats, and he’s doing a blep


he is isn't he!  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Hi everyone

Just a flying visit. Woke up on 6.8 this morning which went up to 9 after the struggle to straighten my legs out with a touch of low carb CBD. Fell over in the kitchen this afternoon doing an optimistic turn without sticks. Minor bruising only, so no bother. Lesson learned.

I’ve found a consultant at Preston who’s special interest is peripheral neuropathy. Trouble is, NHS England doesn’t (at least around here) allow direct referral to specific consultants, so I’ll try and tee up a private consultation to gain entry to the multi talented support team he boasts of on the NHS.

Don’t mind the money, got a 2.4% rise in pension this year, as I found out today. ( Wondered where all the money was coming from. ) Why is it I can get cost of living rises, plus rises in PIP, but social security benefits have been capped at 2015 levels? Is it any wonder we have food Banks? And nurses in England are way behind what they were paid in real terms in 2010. Meanwhile, bosses are paid more and more. We are now the most unequal country in Europe, though not as bad as America. Yet.

Anyway, I’ll disappear again, with occasional visits for a time while I sort out all sorts of stuff. 

See you again soon


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Bringing up the rear as usual. 7.5 @ 7.02am. Shame it went to 10.3 later on...ffs (for frilly heck sake Imeantersay...honest). 

Could have been tinned tomatoes or maybe an instant coffee with three little containers of semiskimmed milk at the hospital canteen. They don't do cream. 

That cat is a hoot!


----------



## Lanny

04:01 BS 5.0. 

Yesterday was another lovely day which I spent in the conservatory reading the latest Lady Hardcastle mystery. Set in the Edwardian era, 1909, in an english village starring, the eponymous, Lady Hardcastle & her maid, former foreign office secret service agents who retired to the countryside for a quiet life: NOT! By T. E. Kinsey & enormously FUN to read! If you loved Miss Fisher; you’ll love this too! This is the 5th. full book now, Christmas at the Grange being a short novella, The Burning Issue of the Day is about a suffragette wrongly accused of murder in an arson attack, which she cops to not knowing there was a dead body in the building too! Can Lady Hardcastle & her multi talented maid Armstrong save her from being hung for murder? I highly recommend this series along with the audiobooks, which are brilliantly acted; not just read aloud!

Another cool night because of the lack of cloud cover & I’ve already sipped, now finished,  a very rare, for me, cup of coffee, being a tea person, while I’m waiting for brekkie in the oven: beans on toast with no butter; low fat diet due to liver problems!

An earlier, than usual, Good Morning to you all & tomorrow is the start of the Bank Holiday weekend! 

Edited to correct lots of typos! It’s probably why I felt I needed coffee this morning: good thing nobody else was up to read the original post & scratching their heads; “what is she going on about here?”


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Tour de Yorkshire coming through town today, will nip down in the morning to see the women's race and the men's race this afternoon - hope the rain holds off, although it's looking decidedly damp out there currently and they had a shocking day yesterday between Doncaster and Selby


----------



## AJLang

I'm very happy with my 6.7 this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me following an overnight flatfish. 

Friday at last and a long weekend in sight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Dragged my body out of bed. Have to be out by 0815. 

5.7 for me. 
Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 when I first surfaced at 6.30am then dozed off again, 6.7 now when I'm fully awake!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

11.6 this morning, not bad considering the steroid disruption.
Hope everyone has a great weekend and the sun shines


----------



## Docb

Morning all.  6.8 for me, a bit higher than of late.  

Just checked latest HbA1c on line.  It was 41 which compares with the 88 in December.  Reduction almost entirely due to low carb diet with routine monitoring to check on cause and effect to cut out problematic foods.  Many thanks to forum members who pointed me in the right direction.  Also, it is a good job I am a pragmatic rather than a faddy eater!


----------



## Lanny

Docb said:


> Morning all.  6.8 for me, a bit higher than of late.
> 
> Just checked latest HbA1c on line.  It was 41 which compares with the 88 in December.  Reduction almost entirely due to low carb diet with routine monitoring to check on cause and effect to cut out problematic foods.  Many thanks to forum members who pointed me in the right direction.  Also, it is a good job I am a pragmatic rather than a faddy eater!


Wow! Very well done on that reduction! Clapping hands emoji!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Eerm little is not a word I would use to describe him lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190430_213718
> 
> 
> 
> __ Kaylz
> __ May 2, 2019



That cat looks like he could kill you in your sleep! Be very afraid


----------



## Kaylz

morning guys! 

a miserable 8 for me this morning, started feeling under the weather after a 10 minute coughing fit yesterday afternoon, yup I have the lurgy and the stress of bubbles 

anyways hope you all have a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That cat looks like he could kill you in your sleep! Be very afraid


 that's not very nice!  that was taken Tuesday night so his sedation hadn't worn off properly yet lol xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> that's not very nice!  that was taken Tuesday night so his sedation hadn't worn off properly yet lol xx



Appologies, I know the poor thing has been through a terrible time, but I'm just glad I'm not having to try to get him to take his meds! I hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Appologies, I know the poor thing has been through a terrible time, but I'm just glad I'm not having to try to get him to take his meds! I hope he is on the mend.


yeah folk don't believe me when I say he's an absolute nightmare but if they'd hard him growling and seen him baring his teeth and swiping on Saturday they wouldn't be so keen! He's in until at least Saturday so we had to take his meds and food up last night but he's keeping the lampshade on in his cage so is better for him xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.8 here.

Thanks for the “good luck” wishes @Northerner and @AJLang.  Looks like I’m doing a masters is Bilingualism then - yippee! My best friend pointed out that smaller unis are desperate for students and their attitude is “You got a pulse? You’ve got a place!” hahaha. Cheeky cow!


----------



## Ljc

Docb said:


> Morning all.  6.8 for me, a bit higher than of late.
> 
> Just checked latest HbA1c on line.  It was 41 which compares with the 88 in December.  Reduction almost entirely due to low carb diet with routine monitoring to check on cause and effect to cut out problematic foods.  Many thanks to forum members who pointed me in the right direction.  Also, it is a good job I am a pragmatic rather than a faddy eater!


That’s fantastic,


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 5.8 here.
> 
> Thanks for the “good luck” wishes @Northerner and @AJLang.  Looks like I’m doing a masters is Bilingualism then - yippee! My best friend pointed out that smaller unis are desperate for students and their attitude is “You got a pulse? You’ve got a place!” hahaha. Cheeky cow!


Congratulations


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks woke to 5.9 with 4.7 on the Libre with a bootiful flatfish
Hope you all have a good day .


----------



## Docb

Thanks for the congrats!  Just done a post breakfast check - been adding berries to my own granola for the last couple of days and thought it a good idea to do a check on effect - 11.5.  Mmmm, forget the berries.


----------



## Ljc

Docb said:


> Thanks for the congrats!  Just done a post breakfast check - been adding berries to my own granola for the last couple of days and thought it a good idea to do a check on effect - 11.5.  Mmmm, forget the berries.


What berries did you have


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a somewhat cooler Friday. Babysitting the Lady Sadie, really wanted to take her to soft play to tire her out but have to wait for a delivery, it will arrive between 7am and 6pm! Diabetes review at 2.30, have had the results for a couple of weeks, don’t know what we will be reviewing, let’s hope she hasn’t been on the same “ How to be patronising to middle aged female diabetics” course that @AJLang and @Madeline HCPs have obviously been on! Since my GP surgery joined forces with two others and became a “ super” ( not to be confused with the super in Superman!) surgery I haven’t seen the DSN I “ trained” for 7 years, she has gone on to be a nurse practitioner and doesn’t lower herself to seeing us mere diabetics now! Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Docb

Ljc said:


> What berries did you have



Blueberries, about half a dozen in 30g or so of granola.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Docb said:


> Blueberries, about half a dozen in 30g or so of granola.



Raspberries & blackberries work better for me, fwiw - I guess because they have a much higher proportion of fibre.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, 6.2 for me at breakfast, more than happy with this. Hope your diabetic review goes well today @eggyg .

Have a great day all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me today, pleased with that after 3 jelly babies accidentally found their way into my mouth last night.  I was just restocking the pot next to my bed and I have no idea how it happened, but some were in my mouth.  

@eggyg - hoping your review goes well and she doesn't patronize you.


----------



## Madeline

eggyg said:


> Morning all on a somewhat cooler Friday. Babysitting the Lady Sadie, really wanted to take her to soft play to tire her out but have to wait for a delivery, it will arrive between 7am and 6pm! Diabetes review at 2.30, have had the results for a couple of weeks, don’t know what we will be reviewing, let’s hope she hasn’t been on the same “ How to be patronising to middle aged female diabetics” course that @AJLang and @Madeline HCPs have obviously been on! Since my GP surgery joined forces with two others and became a “ super” ( not to be confused with the super in Superman!) surgery I haven’t seen the DSN I “ trained” for 7 years, she has gone on to be a nurse practitioner and doesn’t lower herself to seeing us mere diabetics now! Have a fab Friday.


Training up one’s HCPs is so arduous, it took me 2 years to train my respiratory team, and they were lovely; it’s quite daunting to think I’ve got to train up a whole new, and not exactly receptive, team. Good luck, lovely. 

6.9 for me, had the most delicious dinner last night, chicken with some sort of crunchy satay coating and halloumi fries, daughter made it and I don’t know how she did it but my BG 2 hours later was lower rather than higher!


----------



## Kaylz

Just thought I'd let you guys know Bubbles is getting home tomorrow xx


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know Bubbles is getting home tomorrow xx


Yaaaayyy!


----------



## johntheterrier

A very disappointing 11.3 after a hypo last night


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> Yaaaayyy!


I'm not so keen, I'm not well myself at the minute so going to be very difficult when I'm on my own xx


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> I'm not so keen, I'm not well myself at the minute so going to be very difficult when I'm on my own xx


Not so good


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> Not so good


Right that's Bruce home from work, turns out the vet are lending him the metal cage he's been in while he's been there so he's going to have to be at mine full time as it's too much for Bruce to have to carry up and down the road everyday xx


----------



## KARNAK

Really late on parade today, a 5.1 this morning hasn`t been above that all day. Just been through two days posts so apologies if I miss anyone in this addled brain of mine. 

Hope your review went well @eggyg.

@Kaylz nice to get Bubbles back, not sure seeing you are not well its a good idea, watch your fingers.

Take care folks, have a pleasant night.


----------



## Lanny

02:03 BS 6.5. Not bad considering I woke for a call of nature & jumped at the time: Midnight alarm didn’t go off; iPhone out of battery power. Put in the charger, went to bathroom, tested & had my 2 hours late Levemir dose. Tried to get back to sleep but, couldn’t. So, just finishing off an early breakfast. Didn’t test before as it was only about an hour later before I had a ham sandwich, no butter, & 2 cups of tea with honey: actually made 2 sandwiches but, could only finish one & the bolus had gone in so, had an extra cup of tea; keeping a careful eye in case I hypo from the extra 2 units of insulin for the extra sandwich I didn’t eat.

I’ve been on the new, old, low fat diet for about 7 weeks now & been noticing a slight loosening in my clothes so, weighed myself this morning & I’ve gone down from 79.8 kilos on 21/03/19 before change of diet to 79.6 kilos on 02/04/19 just starting the diet to 77.6 kilos this morning! I suppose it was bound to happen, less fat in the diet, but, I have to say I didn’t expect it & that was with not much exercise!  & a surprised 

Gave me an extra little bounce in my step! 

Another, even earlier, Good Morning to you all! It’s the Bank Holiday weekend & I hope the weather is nice but, stay sunny on the inside & that keeps things ticking along so much nicer!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Fab 9.0 for me this morning after a Hi Reading before my evening meal.
No changes to steroids, not on a chemo week so I don’t know what that’s all about.
Did have a lovely fresh BLT sandwich for lunch at the garden centre bakery ... surely couldn’t be that.
Have a lovely day folks xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

Errm was either 7.1 or 7.2 for me, my brains not quite in gear and started my morning routine 10 minutes earlier than usual, only realised when I'd injected and set my alarm for eating breakfast! I've been at the same routine for over 2 years now, how could I manage this now? 

Bruce is phoning his mum in a bit to see if she can take him down from the vet as understandably isn't keen on carrying a large metal cage and he's got to pick Bubbles up at 10:15

Anyways hope you all have a great day and hope my day gets back on track! lol  xx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Up with the larks. 9.7 for me . Down to veggie lasagna for tea and not a lot of moving yesterday. 
Loooong walk for this morning . Got new trainers 1/2 size bigger fit for tootsies. Have paid out more than I have raised in sponsor money, but enjoyed myself and certainly fitter than I was. Have a good holiday weekend all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS on this bright but chilly morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS on this bright but chilly morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. Up with the larks. 9.7 for me . Down to veggie lasagna for tea and not a lot of moving yesterday.
> Loooong walk for this morning . Got new trainers 1/2 size bigger fit for tootsies. Have paid out more than I have raised in sponsor money, but enjoyed myself and certainly fitter than I was. Have a good holiday weekend all


Enjoy your walk Carol!


----------



## Bloden

Carolg said:


> Congratulations


Ta v much @Carolg.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.

Sunshine! Yippee...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Off to watch horses jumping scary obstacles (scary for the riders, the horses just get on with the job) at Badminton horse trials.


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There's snow on Skiddaw, can see it from my bedroom window! Yet another 6.9, think my meter must be stuck! Busy, busy day ahead. Already stripped bed, a giant lasagne to make as we have all 4 grandchildren for a sleepover tonight and they're coming about 2pm! Mum and dad of 3 youngest off to a wedding and eldest can't be left out of course. So games, quizzes and films to organise, anything to keep them off their IPads/IPhones! Have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.9 this morning after a restless night, that will teach me not to pinch hubbies Pepsi max.

Have a nice weekend everyone, housework for me today while hubby and son are at work, then hoping it stays dry enough to do some gardening tomorrow, I want a shrub dug up so I am up hoping if I cut it back a bit son will dig it up as hubby is working all weekend.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Morning on this beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There's snow on Skiddaw, can see it from my bedroom window! Yet another 6.9, think my meter must be stuck! Busy, busy day ahead. Already stripped bed, a giant lasagne to make as we have all 4 grandchildren for a sleepover tonight and they're coming about 2pm! Mum and dad of 3 youngest off to a wedding and eldest can't be left out of course. So games, quizzes and films to organise, anything to keep them off their IPads/IPhones! Have a great day.


Enjoy, hope they don't tire you out too much.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, I was 3.2  I need to do some more night basal testing as my waking numbers have been getting lower recently...just when I thought it was sorted


----------



## Ljc

johntheterrier said:


> A very disappointing 11.3 after a hypo last night


Hello @johntheterrier welcome to the forum.  I hope your glucose levels behaved themselves last nigh5 and you woke to good levels this morning


----------



## Madeline

Morning lovelies, 6.3 here this morning. Very weird weather, one minute it’s chucking it down or hailing heavily, next it’s brilliant sunshine.


----------



## Ljc

Madeline said:


> Morning lovelies, 6.3 here this morning. Very weird weather, one minute it’s chucking it down or hailing heavily, next it’s brilliant sunshine.





Good morning folks . The sun was out in all its glory until a few minutes ago , I think it must have read my mind about me getting some washing done and hung up outside. Oh
 bloomin heck the clouds are crying now. I think I’ll have a waltz with Mr Dyson instead 

On a nicer note I woke to 4.7 on sensor with another flatfish on my graph .
I have just started a new sensor I hope it is as good as the last one.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Madeline said:


> Morning lovelies, 6.3 here this morning. Very weird weather, one minute it’s chucking it down or hailing heavily, next it’s brilliant sunshine.



Same here, I'm over the border in Norfolk. A bit of a pain as I've got my 3 year old grandson all day and was hoping to let him expend his boundless energy at the park.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, morning basal testing today again. Bs was 10.2 at 7am bs was 7.3. 2 hours later. It’ll be interesting to see what happens the rest of this morning. Hope you all have a great day no matter how busy you are


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Lovely sunny morning here in Toryshire. (I didn’t bother voting, I’m disenfranchised living here). Anyway, woke up on 5.7. That was a blood test, and I’ll tell you why....

Ordered four sensors on 24 April, ready for a change over yesterday. Rang Abbott, who told me that according to Parcelfarce a delivery was attempted at 11.30 on Wednesday(no it wasn’t) and a note was left (no it wasn’t) and the parcel was located at the local Post Office (no it wasn’t, I went down to check). Rang Parcelfarce and discovered that that  it was an agency driver that day, who couldn’t find the address, offloaded the package at the next Post Office he came across, 2 miles away. Not the local Post office just down in the village. By this time, believe it or not, I was getting quite cross. I did explain these were vital medical supplies for my diabetes so the situation is now upped to Urgent. I’m expecting a phone call this morning to tell me that the pack has been transferred to my local Post Office, so I can pick it up. I’ll be amazed if that happens. Otherwise it’s redelivery next Wednesday (because of the Bank Holiday).

Sometimes I think Job had it easy.

Oh well, have a good day folks. My good day is tomorrow, last game of the season, kickoff off 12.30. Totally meaningless, it’s Swansea we’re playing, and neither team can get relegated or into the playoffs. Just playing for pride


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here in Toryshire. (I didn’t bother voting, I’m disenfranchised living here). Anyway, woke up on 5.7. That was a blood test, and I’ll tell you why....
> 
> Ordered four sensors on 24 April, ready for a change over yesterday. Rang Abbott, who told me that according to Parcelfarce a delivery was attempted at 11.30 on Wednesday(no it wasn’t) and a note was left (no it wasn’t) and the parcel was located at the local Post Office (no it wasn’t, I went down to check). Rang Parcelfarce and discovered that that  it was an agency driver that day, who couldn’t find the address, offloaded the package at the next Post Office he came across, 2 miles away. Not the local Post office just down in the village. By this time, believe it or not, I was getting quite cross. I did explain these were vital medical supplies for my diabetes so the situation is now upped to Urgent. I’m expecting a phone call this morning to tell me that the pack has been transferred to my local Post Office, so I can pick it up. I’ll be amazed if that happens. Otherwise it’s redelivery next Wednesday (because of the Bank Holiday).
> 
> Sometimes I think Job had it easy.
> 
> Oh well, have a good day folks. My good day is tomorrow, last game of the season, kickoff off 12.30. Totally meaningless, it’s Swansea we’re playing, and neither team can get relegated or into the playoffs. Just playing for pride


Sorry to hear your troubles getting your sensors, but I have to say I did have a chuckle at you naming them Parcelfarce.  Hope it gets sorted today.


----------



## Paul123

Morning basal test over and I only had to make 1 change to my basal rates  - very happy with that. I hope you all enjoy the rest of your day whatever you’re up to


----------



## mikeyB

Yay, Parcelfarce pulled through. Sensors arrived at my door a couple of hours ago, special delivery, so I’m back human again. It’s amazing what you can do by shaming these companies.

I can stop bleeding now, don’t want to add iron deficiency anaemia to my problem list.


----------



## Madeline

Toryshire here too, we only had the choice of 2 Tory and one Labour candidate. Unfortunately, being Stupidsville, Turnipland, they chose to vote in both Tories


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Enjoy your walk Carol!


Thanks @Northerner did 15.5 miles and wore new trainers. At 12 miles had to loosen the laces but absolutely fine. Now cream crackered


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Thanks @Northerner did 15.5 miles and wore new trainers. At 12 miles had to loosen the laces but absolutely fine. Now cream crackered


Brilliant! That's quite a hike!


----------



## KARNAK

Only late because the Internet was having a fit this morning, 10.1 this morning forgot to do night time Basal. There`s a big festival on the green in front of the beach, BMAD (Bikers Make A Difference), thousands  of bikers plus beer tents and  more beer tents and more beer tents. Great festival, raise mega bucks for charity, lots of heavy rock bands, hotels and B&B all chocka. On the voting side a hung dury, so I`ll expect Tory will remain in charge.

Great walk @Carolg, you are doing so well.

Sorry about your Farce @mikeyB, I think Job may disagree with you.

Take care all my friends and I bid you a pleasant evening.


----------



## Lanny

03:57 BS 5.3. Oh, so close!

Yesterday was another glorious day & last night was cold, still cold now as I’m sneezing in the pre-dawn dark. A nice hot cup of tea with some breakfast will soon warm me up! 

I wish you all an early Good Morning & may it be filled with sunshine inside & out!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

8.7 think I’ve cracked the fasting bloods, even with steroids. Goes downhill later in the day, or rather uphill lol. A flatfish is something I can only appreciate in others.
Have a great Sunday folks xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me today, washing sorted, albeit over a rack in the kitchen as I don't want to risk putting it out, having a coffee then going to put the oven cleaner in to start working while I go for a run, after I have cleaned the oven I am going to put my feet up until hubby is home, then do a roast dinner. Gardening is going to be tomorrow if it is dry.

Have a lovely Sunday every one.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me today, washing sorted, albeit over a rack in the kitchen as I don't want to risk putting it out, having a coffee then going to put the oven cleaner in to start working while I go for a run, after I have cleaned the oven I am going to put my feet up until hubby is home, then do a roast dinner. Gardening is going to be tomorrow if it is dry.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday every one.


Congratulations on your House special.


----------



## eggyg

OMG! A fantastic 5.4! Just checked back and I have hadn’t a 5 on a morning since the 3rd April. Maybe I need all the grandkids staying over every night! ( only joking, I’m absolutely exhausted!) congratulations @Grannylorraine on the HS and enjoy your run. Have smashing Sunday everyone. Xxx


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! A Libre-tastic 7.0 here.

A chilly start but the sun’s shining - I feel a day of weed-clearing coming on. Ooo, and I’ve got my shiny new pruning saw to try out. Life is goood.


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning folks.  3.9 on my pinky 2.7 sensor.  This new sensor is slowly breaking in it was over 2.0 out yesterday but at least it is reading consistently in one direction.  

Woke up feeling horrible as well as tom and dick, it is all my own fault  I knew it would happen but stupid me still went and ate some chocolate yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

8.2 for me this morning, upped basal another unit last night

Bubbles is being surprisingly good! Meds are relatively easy, Bruce holds on to him, touch the top of his head and when he opens his mouth to growl just scoot it down his throat lol, got that at the back of 5 last night and was ko'd for hours!! I can fit in the cage with him so went in for half an hour last night so he was enjoying a good ol spoiling and was chomping his treats like there was no tomorrow 

Hope you all have a fab day!!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me. 6.2/6.2 post cat feeding. Current sensor seems to be pretty much spot on.

Plans today will include the snooker final, gardening and a trip to the shops.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, after a very unusual lie-in. I've been feeling very weary of late, so not sure if the thyroid meds need changing, as I can't account for it otherwise 

Congratulations on the HS @Grannylorraine !  Hope you are feeling better soon @Ljc {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, oops! It’ll be all the walking I did at Badminton yesterday afternoon. Was unamused in the morning to spend 2 hours stuck in a crawling queue of traffic to get in. I expected some delay, it is a big event. Last time we queued for half an hour, so we’d allowed an hour this time. But by the time we got in we'd missed the first hour of the cross country, when all the well known riders who were entering two horses went on their first round.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Woke up at 4am with my left arm feeling slight weak so reached over and scanned 2.8 (confirmed with a BG ) but no obvious hypo symptoms. Drank 2 small cans of sugary coke and after 30 minutes got it up to 6.1. Had trouble sleeping so scanned every 30 minutes or so and it started dropping again. At 4.4 I had more Coke and managed to get back to sleep. No idea why any of this happened. At 8am it was a nice 6.1


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here, oops! It’ll be all the walking I did at Badminton yesterday afternoon. Was unamused in the morning to spend 2 hours stuck in a crawling queue of traffic to get in. I expected some delay, it is a big event. Last time we queued for half an hour, so we’d allowed an hour this time. But by the time we got in we'd missed the first hour of the cross country, when all the well known riders who were entering two horses went on their first round.


Very disappointing  Might be better to ride there next time.


----------



## Ditto

That's upsetting Robin.  AJL glad your waking number was okay. 

Morning all. I'm early-ish for once. I think I might have a new routine, online before Mum gets up! Makes things easier. Couldn't get online at all yesterday, the pages just refused to load. My sisters came anyways so a busy visiting day. One sister is still not taking her insulin and the docs presume she is, my other Metformin sister ate 14 Blue Ribbons in one go. I told them about my eye bleed to try and make them mend their ways, but pot/kettle.

7.5 @ 6.22am today.
7.9 @ 10.46am yesterday.
7.8 @ 7.10am day before. Can't imagine being able to get back into the 5 range.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Slept in today. 7.9 for me this morning. Choice of housework, gardening or slobbing around. Haven’t chosen yet, so breakfast then see how wind blows. Have a good day all


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 back down to 5.7 after adjustment. Glorious sunshine seafront very busy, off to club lunch time then down to festival to join the festival with bikers and grockles. Might wear my leather shorts or Lederhosen.

Congrats on HS @Grannylorraine. 

Have a great day folks, hope those feeling unwell manage to recover as the day progresses.


----------



## Madeline

5.8 for me, have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 5.4 for me today, hope everyone is well


----------



## nonethewiser

8.9 on waking, 2 hours after breakfast 7.2 and a nice 5.1 before lunch.


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, my bs was 4.7 this morning, happy with that . Hope you all have enjoyed this sunny day


----------



## Lanny

02:02 BS 6.3.  Got up to watch GOT &, as ever, no spoilers! Already had breakfast. I'll be staying up for a wee while & go to bed a bit earlier than usual, say around 4 or 5pm if I can make it that long!

There was a wee bit of wind last night, not enough to call it a storm but, today's weather is not looking good with showers & temps. in the 8's or 9's C, according to Siri!

Another early Good Morning to you all & stay sunny on the inside no matter the weather on this Bank Holiday Monday! Happy May Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Chilly!


----------



## Docb

6.0 for me.  Getting a bit boring this, 6.0 +/- 0.2, in the morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, despite last night's lemon meringue pie. It’s the birthday pud of choice for most of the family, so I’ve got bolusing for it down to a fine art after all these years!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

Another 8.2 for me this morning, only 2nd night of upped basal though so will have to wait a few days longer before upping again 

Bubbles being a bit of a pain this morning, think he's hungry but he's not allowed anything due to having his bandage change this morning and the fact they'll probably need to sedate him for it again, he's quietened down for now but its another hour and a half till his vet trip

Hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me and a flatfish despite a visit from the DF yesterday with highs and lows for which I have no explanation. Anyway today's another day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Paul123

Morning all, a surprising 12.9 for me this . Scan showed a trend upwards from 3 this morning. I’ve no idea why, I’ll need to keep an eye on this. 

I hope you all enjoy this Bank holiday Monday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here.

Had fun with my pruning saw yesterday - as you can see!  Creaking from head to toe day today, hahaha.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone this morning. 10.50 this morning but I was purposely keeping my BG levels higher last night after needing so many carbs yesterday to deal with low sugars. Had fun (not) yesterday when I got out of the car and for some reason fell backwards, banging my head on the car frame  as I went down. This was followed by my silent migraine symptoms for several hours  so don’t know whether the fall was because of the migraine or whether it triggered the migraine..


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.  @khskel and @Paul123   I see that that darned DF is doing the rounds ,I hope she leaves you alone now. 

Woke up to 7.3 meter at 4 am went back to bed as bed as being retired I flatly refuse to start my day at that time in the morning , woke again at 0800  to 7.3 meter with a wriggly worm on the Libre am pleased to report my Libre is settling down nicely and reading a tad below 1.0 below meter so I think I can give my fingers a bit of a rest now. 

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone this morning. 10.50 this morning but I was purposely keeping my BG levels higher last night after needing so many carbs yesterday to deal with low sugars. Had fun (not) yesterday when I got out of the car and for some reason fell backwards, banging my head on the car frame  as I went down. This was followed by my silent migraine symptoms for several hours  so don’t know whether the fall was because of the migraine or whether it triggered the migraine..


Oh no, I hope you are ok now.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone this morning. 10.50 this morning but I was purposely keeping my BG levels higher last night after needing so many carbs yesterday to deal with low sugars. Had fun (not) yesterday when I got out of the car and for some reason fell backwards, banging my head on the car frame  as I went down. This was followed by my silent migraine symptoms for several hours  so don’t know whether the fall was because of the migraine or whether it triggered the migraine..


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  Hope you feel better today


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Late start to day as I was awake till early hours. 
8.6 for me this morning. Had a silly moment with tea time insulin and thought I had injected 4units too little so deliberated and took another 4 and hoped for the best. Was ok so think I was right. 

Happy May Day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Lin and Northerner. I’m just my normal light headed today


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8 after a 2.2 hypo yesterday. Had a great day at the BMAD festival yesterday, sadly one biker was killed on the Totnes Road, haven`t got any details yet but condolences to family and friends. Had fresh Mussels with Garlic sauce and sweet pepper salad, sat in the sun on the sea front, lovely.

Hope you are well Amanda after your fall.

Enjoy the Bank Holiday folks, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for this morning, still Grey here in Essex.  Gardening will now have to wait until next weekend


----------



## eggyg

Very late today, just forgot, accidentally on purpose! After yesterday’s amazing 5.4 back in the blooming 7s again. 7.3!  Just getting over it now. Having a relaxing day after having the monsters yesterday, weather here nor there, not stepped out of the door to be fair. But doesn’t matter, everyday’s a Bank Holiday for us! Enjoy the rest of your day folks.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone this morning. 10.50 this morning but I was purposely keeping my BG levels higher last night after needing so many carbs yesterday to deal with low sugars. Had fun (not) yesterday when I got out of the car and for some reason fell backwards, banging my head on the car frame  as I went down. This was followed by my silent migraine symptoms for several hours  so don’t know whether the fall was because of the migraine or whether it triggered the migraine..


Ooh heck woman! Hope you’re feeling better today. ( maybe next time put more water in it! )


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Karnak and Eggyg. I’m ok today (for me) but I hadn’t flipping had anything to drink before it happened  Flipping heck can you imagine the grief if I had...


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.7 @ 6.56am flipping freezing today when I managed to get into the garden. Brr...


----------



## Madeline

6.6 for me. I completely forgot to pop in this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today. Very gloomy looking morning, more like late October than early May!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A nice 6.5 for me this morning. My first in the 6s for a few days. I’ve been a bit all over the place over the last fortnight. I’ve been a terrible diabetic. It would have been my son’s due date on Sunday. Ended up at the pub and ate pizza, chips and a really terrible but oh so delicious dessert. Trying to get back to normal again. 

I have an appointment with the pregnancy consultant at the diabetes centre this afternoon. Not sure what to expect. We still have to wait for some genetics tests before we are able to try again anyway but I will be anxious and interested to hear what they have to say today.


----------



## Madeline

Same here, very gloomy looking. And cold, I bet my gardenia is grateful it spends the night in my bath rather than the windowsill. 

Oops, 6.8 for me. Not sure how accurate that is, as I’ve been dozing for an hour, after a really rubbish night.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.3 today.  Going to go back to bed for an hour before getting ready to see my neurologist this morning.


----------



## Lanny

06:14 BS 7.1. Later today & a higher figure! Umm!

Actually managed to stay awake until 8pm yesterday then slept like a log! Yesterday was grey but, managed to stay dry & the cloud cover last night meant it wasn’t as cold! 

A bit later than usual, for me theses days, Good Morning to you all! And as ever stay sunny on the inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Evening bolus timings all to pot. Must get them sorted while I'm libred up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, was so busy working out a correction dose for too much cake last night, I forgot my overnight basal (which is only 2.5 units). Libre trace shows a nice corrective line, followed by a steady slight drift upwards for the rest of the night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Good luck at appointments @AJLang and @merrymunky.


----------



## Flower

Morning, a 4.2 today 

Really struggling to feel better after whatever poorly lurgy thing got me a few weeks ago but the diabetic foot clinic calls today to see what my fractures are doing - apart from hurting!  

Hope the appointments go as well as possible for others attending clinics.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies!! 

A 7.5 for me this morning, very cold and dull and I'm off out the door in half an hour 

Hey surely things can only get better for me after the nightmares of yesterday, Bubbles was up for his bandage change, as was expected he had to be sedated but they found a slight infection in the remaining part of his tail so they will have a look at it on his next bandage change on Thursday but he might have to have more amputated  and to top the day off, I'd just bolused for my tea and my NovoPen Echo broke  thankfully I had a spare but I'll be straight on the phone to the health centre when I get back later this morning to sort out getting a new spare, I hope they give me a red one this time! lol

Good luck to all with appointments and I hope everyone has a nice day!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today, but I stupidly ate some chocolate last night.  Always seems a good idea at the time, 1/2hr later felt sick, now affected this morning's level.  When will I learn.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, bit nippy here in Sale. 8.1 @ 7.01am for me. 

Watched an episode of Endeavour, some demonic nurse killing everybody off with insulin!  'They' said that the experts didn't know why hypoglycemia causes death. Is this because the series is set in the 50s/60s, do the experts know now? Just wondered.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 on a very overcast day, a bit of a nip in the air but still shorts & T-shirt weather. Going for haircut today that's if I can get past the club.

Good luck with your appointments, @Flower, @AJLang, @merrymunky.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, just, forgot again! Back in the 5s, 5.6, hurray! The creme egg obviously didn’t do me any harm! Now where’s that other one? Only joking, one a year is probably enough. No exciting plans today, the weather is pants, dull and drizzling and Mr Eggy is washing the car! He never learns. Have a terrific Tuesday and good luck to all with appointments.


----------



## nonethewiser

Evidently a day of appointments.  Just got back from seeing consultant, hba1c was 50 and all other test were good.

Woke to 5.4 this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up with 7.8, after going to bed on 6.1, so I expect that’s just the liver winding up for the getting out of bed adventure.

Now I’m full up with caffeine and vaped nicotine, so I’m ready to face the chill and the challenges of the day. Today the challenge is taking the rubbish down to the bin store. It is a challenge actually, when you activate the unlock gizmo, you only have ten seconds to open the door. Outwards. Tricky in a wheelchair.

I hope everyone who is interacting with hospital specialists have positive outcomes; remember, you can take positives out of anything. I do, keeps  you cheerful

Have a good day folks, and don’t worry, it’ll soon be summer so you can moan about the heat


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Evidently a day of appointments.  Just got back from seeing consultant, hba1c was 50 and all other test were good.


Excellent!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good morning all, bit nippy here in Sale. 8.1 @ 7.01am for me.
> 
> Watched an episode of Endeavour, some demonic nurse killing everybody off with insulin!  'They' said that the experts didn't know why hypoglycemia causes death. Is this because the series is set in the 50s/60s, do the experts know now? Just wondered.


I think that sounds like dramatic license, way back in the 1920s hypoglycaemia was first 'discovered' when the rabbits being used in testing died when given too much insulin - until then it had been unknown


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me on this even gloomier day!


----------



## Lanny

06:23 BS 5.0.  It seems that I’m getting up a bit layer now so, quite pleased with that reading! 

It’s very gloomy here too: rain is highly likely! It’s a wee bit chilly too!

I’m in need of a hot breakfast so, beans on toast it is: it’s the closest I have to a fry up now since eggs, bacon etc. are a no no for me! Incidentally, I had a beef steak for lunch yesterday & I DID’NT like the taste of the beef fat & could barely finish it: one of the two still left in the freezer; paid for it too with a trip to the bathroom a few hours later!

I wish you all a Good Morning & some sunshine on the inside if the sun is hiding today on the outside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me.

Changed split bolus ratios and timings last night and much better numbers. So much easier to do with the Libre.

The wonderful world of regression testing and system upgrades beckons once again so have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here, oops! It’ll be all the walking I did at Badminton yesterday afternoon. Was unamused in the morning to spend 2 hours stuck in a crawling queue of traffic to get in. I expected some delay, it is a big event. Last time we queued for half an hour, so we’d allowed an hour this time. But by the time we got in we'd missed the first hour of the cross country, when all the well known riders who were entering two horses went on their first round.


You weren’t tempted by the crepes on the way round then? Did you predict the winner?


----------



## Tickledpinknot

14.7 for me this cold and wet morning. Yesterday was my birthday but also chemo day so I’m currently under the duvet sipping water and trying to figure out what I can eat in order to mop up the meds and insulin.
Stay warm and dry everyone xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here...not unhappy with this figure...pancreas must’ve spluttered into action yesterday cos I kept on going low all evening...ever tried to speak Welsh on an empty brain, hahaha?

Hope you can shake off the lurgy asap @Flower. Under the duvet is the best place today @Tickledpinknot.


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> You weren’t tempted by the crepes on the way round then? Did you predict the winner?


Avoided the crepes  (but we did fall for a danish pastry with our coffee). I thought Oliver Townend would keep one of his horses on top of the leaderboard after his dressage scores, but well done Piggy French!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, into the last half hour of my libre sensor.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning all 

6.5 for me on this awful looking day, glad I've not got to go out today that's for sure!

Will however have to phone the health centre again to see if I will be getting a new pen as even though I told the receptionist it wasn't actually down on my repeat form she still made me use the repeat prescription automated line for it, I can tell you I'm not happy with them after yesterdays goings on! 

Hope everyone has a nice day and keep warm my lovelies!  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning on another wet miserable day, it’s quite dark! 6.6 for me, at 10.30 last night I was 4.9! Seriously over bolused for my Dauphinois potatoes. I had one and half dark chocolate digestives, Mr Eggy kindly finished the other half, 15grms carbs. Too much? Have a nice day.


----------



## SueEK

Been up an hour, had a coffee and 6.2, not too bad me thinks


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a midweek 8.4 for me after a raspberry Jaffa cake before bed -purely for scientific research- the result is I prefer orange ones and my blood sugar prefers neither! 

I hope things start to settle for you @Tickledpinknot


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a midweek 8.4 for me after a raspberry Jaffa cake before bed -purely for scientific research- the result is I prefer orange ones and my blood sugar prefers neither!
> 
> I hope things start to settle for you @Tickledpinknot


Oh dear, sorry to hear that but it did make me giggle, first laugh of the day x


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 and very tired this morning.  Never mind slept well and hoping that I will again tonight after today's run.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8 on another overcast and windy day. Have got feet review tomorrow so will be late onboard, hopefully no problems but right foot feels a lot warmer than left. Had Haircut yesterday No. 3 all over, felt the difference after out in the fresh air, good job I had my hat.

Have a good day folks, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.8 on another overcast and windy day. Have got feet review tomorrow so will be late onboard, hopefully no problems but right foot feels a lot warmer than left. Had Haircut yesterday No. 3 all over, felt the difference after out in the fresh air, good job I had my hat.
> 
> Have a good day folks, stay warm and safe.


No3 that is a summer cut for my hubby, far too cold for that at the moment.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone.

Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.

I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.
> 
> I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.


So sorry to hear this.  60 is no age.


----------



## Lanny

Sorry to hear about your friend, @mikeyB


----------



## SueEK

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.
> 
> I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.


I’m so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, I’m sure you are devastated. Sending love and hugs to you xx


----------



## Ditto

Very sad, definitely no age.  

7.5 @ 5.55am


----------



## nonethewiser

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.
> 
> I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.



Very sad, a shock to everyone who knew him.


----------



## nonethewiser

9.8 this morning.

Woke to dog barking at half two, tested and bg was 6.4, went back to sleep and had a surreal dream, you know the type where you wake and think about it for a while after, can only think that was cause of the big increase.


----------



## Carolg

Didn’t sleep well last night and was sort of rushing about today. Now sitting in car waiting to pick granddaughter up from dancing then to McDonald’s for her tea

Decided it was time to go back to work after 7 months off. Had last but one counselling sessions today, and call yesterday about a mindfulness course. It’s all happening here by wish it wasn’t cold and windy. Haven’t read all posts so I hope everyone’s ok sorry about the loss of your friend @mikeyB . As others say, 60 is no age at all


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.
> 
> I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.


Very sorry to hear about your friend  60 is barely middle aged these days


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Not my usual self this morning. Just had some terrible news. One of my best mates on Mull, the Rev Johnny Paton, has been found dead on a mountain he was climbing near Ullapool. Didn’t fall, was probably a heart attack. Just 60. He conducted daughter’s wedding at Duart Castle. Lovely man with a great sense of humour. His wife Cathy must be devastated, as will the whole of North Mull.
> 
> I was 8.3 this morning. Bolus error last evening I suppose.


So sorry to hear this Mike. I know it’s probably no consolation to his family and friends but what a way to go, doing something you love, none of this lingering around just waiting to die. Hope you manage to get over to pay your respects. Take care of yourself. X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Vampires before work to check up on my errant bone marrow. It's been remarkably stably of late so not expecting anything untoward.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:30 BS 8.1!  It made me JUMP!  Why so high? Had to take the bin out as I’d forgotten to do it last evening AGAIN! Then, extra insulin when I got back in at 06:45 & made chicken paste sandwiches with hot tea!  I’m feeling a bit rough & snuffly as I’m munching but, it might be the cool, wet gander down the lane?

Or it might be I underbolused for chicken casserole I slowed cooked all day for dinneryesterday. Can’t remember the last time I made a casserole & I just bolused my usual dinner dose, now 12 units, & went straight to bed without testing: took 2 hours longer than estimated as I put in too much water; too much water REALLY lengthens the cooking time in slow cookers!

Ah, well! I just have to suck it up & I’ve had some extra insulin with breakfast this morning!

A very Good Morning to you all! The sun’s still in hiding here as it damp & chilly so, stay sunny on the inside, if you can!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, snap, @Northerner!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 for me.

So sorry to hear about your friend @mikeyB.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

7.3 for me this morning, might have to push the basal up another 1 and see how that goes

Feeling rather rough this morning, had a thumping headache for the past 3 days  Bubbles has to be at the vet for 10:30 this morning so fingers crossed the touch of infection he had is clearing up, REALLY don't want to have to go back to square 1 with him again 

Hope you all have a nice day! 

xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning, same as last night.  

@Kaylz I hope Bubbles infection has cleared and he does not need more surgery.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 this morning, same as last night.
> 
> @Kaylz I hope Bubbles infection has cleared and he does not need more surgery.


thanks hun, he seems perfectly fine, if it weren't for the cone of shame you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with him to look at him from the front, he's banging his tail on the bottom of the cage and on the floor when he gets out and certainly doesn't seem to be in any pain, whacked me in the face with it the other day though and it hurt me! lol, all we can do is hope xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> thanks hun, he seems perfectly fine, if it weren't for the cone of shame you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with him to look at him from the front, he's banging his tail on the bottom of the cage and on the floor when he gets out and certainly doesn't seem to be in any pain, whacked me in the face with it the other day though and it hurt me! lol, all we can do is hope xx


Wish him all the luck at the vet, he must be so fed up going there but very pleased to hear he’s doing well x


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Lanny said:


> 06:30 BS 8.1!  It made me JUMP!  Why so high? Had to take the bin out as I’d forgotten to do it last evening AGAIN! Then, extra insulin when I got back in at 06:45 & made chicken paste sandwiches with hot tea!  I’m feeling a bit rough & snuffly as I’m munching but, it might be the cool, wet gander down the lane?
> 
> Or it might be I underbolused for chicken casserole I slowed cooked all day for dinneryesterday. Can’t remember the last time I made a casserole & I just bolused my usual dinner dose, now 12 units, & went straight to bed without testing: took 2 hours longer than estimated as I put in too much water; too much water REALLY lengthens the cooking time in slow cookers!
> 
> Ah, well! I just have to suck it up & I’ve had some extra insulin with breakfast this morning!
> 
> A very Good Morning to you all! The sun’s still in hiding here as it damp & chilly so, stay sunny on the inside, if you can!


I use cornflower to thicken my slow cooked meals, I’m always too generous with the water! xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all. a 5.1 today 

Retina clinic later, this one scares me sick after living with sight loss. Deep breath Flower ! I'm doing a recce of the grounds in an attempt not to walk into any trees, sign posts or other landscape features on my way out!  On the plus side for eye clinic outings it's raining and gloomy here  

Have a good stable bg day all


----------



## Tickledpinknot

My thoughts are with you @mikeyB , sad loss xx
12.3 for me after a duvet day yesterday, sipping water ... oh and a few steroids!
Be kind to yourselves and have a great day xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Wish him all the luck at the vet, he must be so fed up going there but very pleased to hear he’s doing well x


thanks my lovely!, Bruce is working so thankfully his mum is off so is going to run us up to the vet in the car, there's no way me or my mum would manage to carry him all that way, just annoying that he needs to be sedated every time, obviously sedation comes with its risks and the amount of times he's been sedated the last couple of weeks I cant help but worry  hopefully it'll all be over and done with soon and we'll be able to get that lampshade off him xx


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Morning all. a 5.1 today
> 
> Retina clinic later, this one scares me sick after living with sight loss. Deep breath Flower ! I'm doing a recce of the grounds in an attempt not to walk into any trees, sign posts or other landscape features on my way out!  On the plus side for eye clinic outings it's raining and gloomy here
> 
> Have a good stable bg day all


Good luck hunni! xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all. a 5.1 today
> 
> Retina clinic later, this one scares me sick after living with sight loss. Deep breath Flower ! I'm doing a recce of the grounds in an attempt not to walk into any trees, sign posts or other landscape features on my way out!  On the plus side for eye clinic outings it's raining and gloomy here
> 
> Have a good stable bg day all


I hope it goes well and there are no unexpected obstacles on the way out {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bloden

Tickledpinknot said:


> I use cornflower to thicken my slow cooked meals, I’m always too generous with the water! xx


Watch out for those cornflour carbs!


----------



## Bloden

Hope the eye clinic appt goes well @Flower.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning.7.0 for me. Chiropodist visited at 0730 . Feet looking fine, treated corn and said I would probably loose my nail that has gone blue black but it is ok. 

Checking what works clothes fit still after my recent(wanted) weight gain. Oh it will be funny going back to work


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning.7.0 for me. Chiropodist visited at 0730 . Feet looking fine, treated corn and said I would probably loose my nail that has gone blue black but it is ok.
> 
> Checking what works clothes fit still after my recent(wanted) weight gain. Oh it will be funny going back to work


Ease yourself back in Carol - don't let people bully you into doing too much, I know how difficult it can be getting back in the swing of things after time out


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Good morning.7.0 for me. Chiropodist visited at 0730 . Feet looking fine, treated corn and said I would probably loose my nail that has gone blue black but it is ok.
> 
> Checking what works clothes fit still after my recent(wanted) weight gain. Oh it will be funny going back to work


Good luck Carol, it’ll be like riding a bike. A bit wobbly at first but then you get use to it. Take care. X


----------



## eggyg

Morning my fellow diabetic comrades. A Len Goodman for me today SEVEN! Pleased to be fair as I was 9.3 at bedtime!  Obviously last night I seriously under bolused for my monkfish Madras and rice. One day I might get it right, if I do does it mean I’m cured?  Have a terrific Thursday and I hope it’s warmer where you are. Brrrr!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, hope everyone is ok. A 6.1 for me today, after recently reducing a couple of my time blocks by 10% on my pump.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening guys  just checking in with those who are interested in Bubbles, unfortunately while he was in for his bandage change they did have to remove some more of his tail  back on Tuesday for another change and fingers crossed he'll get a bit of good luck and they are planning/hoping for stitches being taken out on the 20th xx


----------



## Paul123

Evening all, bs was 5.2 this morning . Sorry to hear of your loss @mikeyB . Enjoy the rest of your evening everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Evening guys  just checking in with those who are interested in Bubbles, unfortunately while he was in for his bandage change they did have to remove some more of his tail  back on Tuesday for another change and fingers crossed he'll get a bit of good luck and they are planning/hoping for stitches being taken out on the 20th xx


Oh dear that’s sad news, I’m sorry.


----------



## Ditto

Oh noes, poor Bubbles. I hope that's it now! Best of luck for 20th then.

8.5 @ 7.27am which I wasn't surprised at as I had a heavy eating day yesterday, but then later around 5ish after quite a busy day shopping and gardening, in fact I was very hurty and agitated due to hunger, I was 9.5 @ 5.11pm why?  I was expecting to be on the low side. I haven't measured since, it puts me off. I've had pickled beetroot too, should have tested for that and probably never ever have it again. I'm fed-up and worried. If I can't get it under control they'll put me on drugs! I've got to go for more tests on my liver too, that's always been iffy but I've done for it now.  All self-inflicted...stupid person.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Oh noes, poor Bubbles. I hope that's it now! Best of luck for 20th then.
> 
> 8.5 @ 7.27am which I wasn't surprised at as I had a heavy eating day yesterday, but then later around 5ish after quite a busy day shopping and gardening, in fact I was very hurty and agitated due to hunger, I was 9.5 @ 5.11pm why?  I was expecting to be on the low side. I haven't measured since, it puts me off. I've had pickled beetroot too, should have tested for that and probably never ever have it again. I'm fed-up and worried. If I can't get it under control they'll put me on drugs! I've got to go for more tests on my liver too, that's always been iffy but I've done for it now.  All self-inflicted...stupid person.


Ah you are being very hard on yourself, we all have off days and then start again tomorrow. I understand the not wanting to go on medication as I hate taking mine, on the other hand sometimes it is necessary and can make our lives and health much better. Try not to beat yourself up, it won’t benefit you at all. Love to you x


----------



## merrymunky

Very late to the party today but I woke to an 8.9 this morning.  No reason why except maybe ovulation causing a wobble as I went from 5.7 to 10.4 after tea tonight too. Madness.


----------



## Ditto

At least you were 10.4 _after_ your tea. I was 9.1 _after_ not eating for hours and hours and lots of exercise. Wouldn't like to think what I was after my tea!  Should have measured really bit ignorance is bliss. 

Ovulating is good right? For a rainbow baby?


----------



## nonethewiser

5.9 so better than yesterdays reading.


----------



## merrymunky

Ditto said:


> At least you were 10.4 _after_ your tea. I was 9.1 _after_ not eating for hours and hours and lots of exercise. Wouldn't like to think what I was after my tea!  Should have measured really bit ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Ovulating is good right? For a rainbow baby?



Oh absolutely. Since we’ve been given the go ahead we are cracking on so to speak!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A more pleasant 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

06:46 BS 5.5.  Very pleased by that! I too had a day where I ate a lot yesterday! I ate a lot of chicken casserole, which I hadn’t made in ages, & ate 5 meals: I felt like a greedy pig I can tell you! But, hopefully the novelty of eating casserole is now satiated, somewhat, as it’ll be back on my menu after the diet change!
Had casserole 3 times yesterday, chicken paste sandwiches for breakfast & salmon paste on a whole pack of 7 oatcakes just before bed! Greedy pig emoji! 

Another damp & grey morning where the shy sun is in hiding! So, I wish you all some sunshine on the inside if the sun is shy where you are on the outside!

I promise to be good today & not eat so much!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a House special for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it's a Friday 7.1 for me.

Always good to see a House Special @khskel 

Have a good day, the sun's shining here


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.9 here after a meal out last night - I’ll have chicken, hidden sugar and chips, plz. It’s a minefield!

Busy weekend ahead: 1. Drop hubby at train station today. 2. Relax in a tidy house until Sunday evening.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here on a finger test. Libre withdrawal symptoms. I should be thinking, I'm grateful I don’t have to get out of bed and boil up my wee as in days of old, but I'm actually thinking, that’s pretty meaningless when I don’t know what it’s been doing through the night.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a House special for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a much more pleasant day, weather wise. A very nice 6.4 today. Lady Sadie today, that’ll keep me on my toes. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Kaylz

morning my lovelies 

it's a 7.4 for me on this sunny morning 

bubbles seems a bit more chilled this morning so fingers crossed he'll leave his stump alone, poor thing just wants to rub his face on mine when he's out for cuddles but cant cause of the cone, gonna have to get a baby wipe or damp cloth in it today as he's managed to get cat food jelly stuck between the folded parts 

managed to bag 20 Tegaderm for £5.60 so pretty chuffed considering the local chemist charges 60p each! 

Anyways hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing, me I'm just gonna have to stay in the living room until half 1 as I'll be on my own watching him shortly xx


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.9 here after a meal out last night - I’ll have chicken, hidden sugar and chips, plz. It’s a minefield!
> 
> Busy weekend ahead: 1. Drop hubby at train station today. 2. Relax in a tidy house until Sunday evening.


Watch those zzz’s.  Take up a lot of carbs. Have a good time


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 8.6 for me after over treating a 3.2 at 12 oclock


----------



## SueEK

Funeral to go to today but a wonderfully sunny day here on the south coast, going down our caravan later on to relax. Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Just for once I hit 5.2 this morning. Been a bit up and down lately, but settling down. It’s always interesting seeing what affects BG, so I can add grief.

Anyway, on a lighter note, the European football competitions seem to have been taken over by English football teams. I say English, but Chelsea for one often turn out without a single UK born player in the team. Liverpool aren’t quite as bad. This is touted as a victory for English football. When Celtic won the European Cup in 1967 every player was born within spitting distance of the ground. I remember seeing that game on a black and white telly.

Bit like the NHS I suppose, but most of the EU workers in the NHS don’t earn the ludicrous £30,000 salary limit for staying in the country. Oh well, it’s ever been one law for the rich...

Anyway, I’m off out this evening for a blast of the Red Hot Chilli Pipers at Clitheroe Grand. I expect to have tinnitus and a temporary threshold shift after Hope so, anyway.

Have a good day, folks. I will.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today, congratulations to those that got a HS today.

@Kaylz - sorry to hear Bubbles has had to have more of his tail amputated. - My tinker was left with a stump about an inch long, it was really cute when he used to wag it, I know Tinker was a young cat, but he adapted very well and reached a ripe old age.

@merrymunky - hoping the timing is right for you 

Everyone else, hope you have a nice Friday and a great weekend,  I have two of my grandchildren for the weekend, so if I don't post it is because I have too much to do, or kids have taken over my Ipad.  If you see a post that just says help, send me reinforcements to help me with them.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Just for once I hit 5.2 this morning. Been a bit up and down lately, but settling down. It’s always interesting seeing what affects BG, so I can add grief.
> 
> Anyway, on a lighter note, the European football competitions seem to have been taken over by English football teams. I say English, but Chelsea for one often turn out without a single UK born player in the team. Liverpool aren’t quite as bad. This is touted as a victory for English football. When Celtic won the European Cup in 1967 every player was born within spitting distance of the ground. I remember seeing that game on a black and white telly.
> 
> Bit like the NHS I suppose, but most of the EU workers in the NHS don’t earn the ludicrous £30,000 salary limit for staying in the country. Oh well, it’s ever been one law for the rich...
> 
> Anyway, I’m off out this evening for a blast of the Red Hot Chilli Pipers at Clitheroe Grand. I expect to have tinnitus and a temporary threshold shift after Hope so, anyway.
> 
> Have a good day, folks. I will.


I would love to see them. Have a good time.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 8.28am.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Just for once I hit 5.2 this morning. Been a bit up and down lately, but settling down. It’s always interesting seeing what affects BG, so I can add grief.
> 
> Anyway, on a lighter note, the European football competitions seem to have been taken over by English football teams. I say English, but Chelsea for one often turn out without a single UK born player in the team. Liverpool aren’t quite as bad. This is touted as a victory for English football. When Celtic won the European Cup in 1967 every player was born within spitting distance of the ground. I remember seeing that game on a black and white telly.
> 
> Bit like the NHS I suppose, but most of the EU workers in the NHS don’t earn the ludicrous £30,000 salary limit for staying in the country. Oh well, it’s ever been one law for the rich...
> 
> Anyway, I’m off out this evening for a blast of the Red Hot Chilli Pipers at Clitheroe Grand. I expect to have tinnitus and a temporary threshold shift after Hope so, anyway.
> 
> Have a good day, folks. I will.


First of all congratulations on a Hs and  secondly enjoy The Red Hot Chilli Pipers, if they’re half as good as when I saw them in December, you’re in for a treat. Don’t forget to put the brake on your chariot as I can bet you won’t be able to sit still!


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - sorry to hear Bubbles has had to have more of his tail amputated. - My tinker was left with a stump about an inch long, it was really cute when he used to wag it, I know Tinker was a young cat, but he adapted very well and reached a ripe old age.


thanks hun, he's been really good today actually, just cant wait till this cone comes off and he can get back to some normality, he's around 9-10 now, unfortunately we haven't had him since a kitten so cant say for sure but he didn't have the best start I can tell you that much  he's getting all the love in the world with us though so that's the main thing, I'll know more of what he has left when his bandage comes off but doesn't look much at all  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 9.8 this morning after yesterdays hypo on the Podiatrist chair. Sweat started running off me, she panicked but managed to pass my bag to me, JB`s and gluco tabs soon sorted that out but email to Docs. Anyhow right foot needs taking care of as left foot has an ulcer developing on toe, deformity with left toes is developing so I will have to get my ballet shoes out to stand on my toes. I think I`ll be joining @Flower to reassure myself. 

Sorry to hear about your loss @mikeyB 

Happy Hs @khskel  and @mikeyB 

Good night my dear friends, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 9.4 after a repeat of my previous and ongoing unsuccessful Jaffa cake experiment 

Braving the shops for a new lamp as mine went up in a puff of smoke a few nights back, finding the right bulb is another matter - whatever happened to 60W and 100W ?  I knew how bright they'd be !

Have the best day you can all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me

Looks quite nice outside. Trip to the pharmacy first thing on the agenda. Let's see what's missing from the prescription this time.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies

Rather odd goings on for me, was 10.4 before tea last night so took my 3 units for my food and half unit correction, had me down in the 5's and man I felt awful, felt low all night, yes I've been  higher than ideal the last week or 2 but not higher than 10 apart from this occasion, woke to 4.6 and still feeling awful, I'll be high by lunch nae doubt as wasn't risking my 3 units for breakfast so just jabbed 2.5, was supposed to be taking a trip to Lidl but don't think I will be 

Got a new spare NovoPen Echo, was hoping for the red but got the blue again  lol and to top a bad week off the kettle went and broke as the tatties were needing put on for tea last night! Hopefully the next few weeks will be better! 

Hope everyone has a nice day!!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Got a new spare NovoPen Echo, was hoping for the red but got the blue again  lol and to top a bad week off the kettle went and broke as the tatties were needing put on for tea last night! Hopefully the next few weeks will be better!


I keep asking for a red one and they always give me blue!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A gorgeous sunny day, two days in a row! 6.7 today, I’ll take that. No plans as such, washing out on the line and generally just pottering about. Just how I like it. Have a smashing Saturday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. That'll be the glass of red wine I saved to have last night after picking daughter up from the bus stop in Woodstock. (Buses to our village are scarce after 9pm). It occurred to me as I was driving to meet her that Colin Dexter called one of his Inspector Morse books ‘Last bus to Woodstock' and it involved a grisly murder or three. Anyway, there she was safe and sound.


----------



## Dudette1

11 for me which is good because most mornings I’m 13’s on the run up to the time of month ‍♀️


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Lanny

08:34 BS 6.4.  I’m ok with that since I had a long lie in this morning, it IS the weekend!

Yesterday was still grey but, a bit warmer & I sat in the conservatory trying to read GOT on kindle & the TV show DID indeed stick very true to the book to start with anyway. I got the set of 5 kindle books & will be reading them for some time!

Then, in the afternoon when, despite the grey clouds, it got too hot in the conservatory I moved back into the house & spent the rest of the day having loads of fun obsessively playing golf on the iPhone. Did I mention I’m golf mad: I LOVE playing golf games & Golf Clash on the iPhone or iPad is VERY addictive: I played hole after hole, match after match from 4pm to about 2am; even JUST slipped into a hypo when I forgot to eat dinner as I kept putting it off to keep playing, because I kept winning! I only stopped when I was about to win another match with a putt when my hands started to shake & I mis hit the ball to lose. I tested & my BS was 3.6 so, had a very late dinner 9.5 hours after lunch! Then, back to more golf until exhaustion finally kicked in!

I CAN get VERY obsessive about golf games & haven’t played in over a year & just all of a sudden decided to play a bit, I in italics thought, but, clearly it’s something that very quickly become out of control! So, no more golf today!

I suppose I’m excited about The Open coming up at Royal Portrush later this summer & can’t wait to see all the top players in the world up close! Jumping up & down duracell bunny in excitement emoji!

Crikey! I’m loquacious again!

I’ll stop gabbing now & wish you all a Very Good Morning with a day full of sunshine inside & out!

Whew! Wiping brow emoji! “Has she FINALLY finished talking yet?”


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I keep asking for a red one and they always give me blue!


annoying isn't it? I mean we have to live with this condition, they could at least give us the option to accessorize it how we want!  to be honest I'm just glad I finally got a new spare lol, on the plus side the Libre wallet I sent away for almost a month ago arrived today along with 20 Tegaderm from eBay for covering my sensors  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.7 on a glorious day, the beech is crowded and its 22.C on the balcony. Welcome to the forum @Dudette1 nice to have you on board.

Got to do some Lidl shopping @Kaylz, anything I can get you?

Enjoy your weekend folks, stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Had a great evening yesterday. Red Hot Chilli Pipers at Clitheroe Grand, which isn’t the world’s biggest venue - I don’t suppose there could be much more than 300 people there. Very efficient with wheelchairs. There’s a special cordoned off area behind the sound desk, so best view. Apparently the guys just like coming here - they are stadium fillers in Scotland these days. Probably the best stomping feelgood show you could ever get. Everyone left with a smile on their face.

Anyway, I woke in the night for a wee and found I was 3.5, so a little correction needed. Woke up again at 11.15, needing at touch of CBD to get out of bed with a score of 7.2.

Today is day of rest, watching cricket and footie, feet up and only moving for bodily functions and cooking. Not simultaneously, of course.

Have a good day everyone, it’s trying to be summer, so catch some sun if you can.


----------



## Docb

Was told that performers like the Grand because when it was refurbished the man in charge had considerable foresight and had a top end, studio quality, sound system installed.  I was told that because of this a lot of "live" music is recorded there during concerts.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Got to do some Lidl shopping @Kaylz, anything I can get you?


Ohh why thanks my lovely, just a couple of packs of salami and some cheese please  If i don't get up for it tomorrow I'll just go in when I'm on my way home from the Dr's on Tuesday as I'll be passing the end of the road it's on anyway  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Docb said:


> Was told that performers like the Grand because when it was refurbished the man in charge had considerable foresight and had a top end, studio quality, sound system installed.  I was told that because of this a lot of "live" music is recorded there during concerts.  Glad you enjoyed it.


Yes, the guy who was helping me with the lift told me about that, after he accidentally took me down to the basement where all the flashy kit lives. Great sound, for sure.


----------



## Carolg

Late to post. 5.7 at 0545 so was ok to drive. Did a car boot sale to sell hand knit baby clothes. Really cold. Really quiet an so sales although stuff  is lovely. Came home freezing so had a lazy afternoon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today, no idea why as I was 6.3 before bed  Looks like it might be sunny out there, but still chilly!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 and a precautionary glucose tablet for me.

Looks like a trip to Hobbycraft on the books as Mrs Khskel has a voucher to use.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

8.4 which is amazing for me.
Just trying to work out my escape route through the Velo Birmingham cycle route. Appears we’re locked in now!
Have a great day folks xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 

6.8 for me this morning 

Seems like a nice day so hopefully I'll get up to Lidl this evening  hope you all have a great day!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

09:02 BS 7.2. Longer lie in so, higher figure!

Yesterday was a gorgeous day & I read more GOT in the conservatory with all the windows & doors open! Even so, from about 11am to 3pm it was too hot & I went back inside the house & played a little more golf: only a little; honest!

Today looks, so far, very similar to yesterday so, I’ll have breakfast & spend the morning in the conservatory.

Have a Wonderful Day full of bright sunshine inside & out! Have a lazy, easy Sunday folks!


----------



## eggyg

Clickety click! 6.6 on this gorgeous morning. Just polished off a full English and very nice it was too. Will work it off later in the garden. The frost last week has got to my courgettes, so will sew some more seeds today and put a plastic cloche over them this time. Cauliflowers, beans, lettuce, carrots, onions and strawberries are doing well so far. Hoping for a bumper crop of veggies this year in our new raised beds which Mr Eggy has lovingly built


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.2 no feeling of hypo, 4 JB`s and 2 rich tea biscuits back up to 4.3 half hour later. Lovely day again, great time for holiday makers, (Grockles). Bought a stainless steel wok yesterday from a local Asian store, might give it a go today.

Hope you are all having fine weather, enjoy it while you can, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me this morning, followed by a lovely 10k rum by the river, this was a personal best in terms of distance, 

@KARNAK sorry to hear of your hypo. Hope you are feeling fine now. 

Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.3 for me this morning, followed by a lovely 10k rum by the river, this was a personal best in terms of distance,


That's excellent Lorraine - twice the distance I've been able to manage recently!


----------



## KARNAK

Brilliant well done.


----------



## Paul123

Evening all, 7 for me this morning. Not sure if I’ll be posting on site this week. Currently in hospital for Video EEG tests re epilepsy for next 6 nights. Hope you all have a great week


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 

5.5 for me! That’s never happened before. I’m usually well into the 6s or 7s! My levels have been all over the place recently, whether through less well controlled diet or just being a woman with hormones that actually work! 

So tired. This week is my first full week after my phased return to work. It’s exhausting. I’d forgotten how much I hate the early morning starts.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 5.5 for me! That’s never happened before. I’m usually well into the 6s or 7s! My levels have been all over the place recently, whether through less well controlled diet or just being a woman with hormones that actually work!
> 
> So tired. This week is my first full week after my phased return to work. It’s exhausting. I’d forgotten how much I hate the early morning starts.


Just getting back into the swing of things can be very tiring, hopefully it will get better very soon  Great number to wake on!


----------



## Northerner

Paul123 said:


> Evening all, 7 for me this morning. Not sure if I’ll be posting on site this week. Currently in hospital for Video EEG tests re epilepsy for next 6 nights. Hope you all have a great week


Hope all goes well Paul, and that you have a good book to help pass the time


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Looking like a very bright and sunny day today


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.7 not the single figure I’d hoped for but it’s chemo tomorrow so almost seems irrelevant.
GB men’s ice hockey team well and truly beaten by Canada but that’s the downside of being promoted to Division A I guess. 
Managed to avoid most of the chaos caused by the Velo Birmingham cycle road closures but live close to yard where mare and foal died when they refused to open the road and escort vet in, so sad and unnecessary.
I’m impressed with your running @Grannylorraine fabulous xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Birds singing, sun shining a shame it's Monday. Nevermind soon be the weekend again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.
That was so sad and unnecessary, @Tickledpinknot.


----------



## Kaylz

Tickledpinknot said:


> Managed to avoid most of the chaos caused by the Velo Birmingham cycle road closures but live close to yard where mare and foal died when they refused to open the road and escort vet in, so sad and unnecessary.


That is absolutely disgusting, things like this really wind me up, there is a vet here that refused to treat a small dog after it had actually been run over the top of by a man on a push bike as it wasn't registered there so the poor lassie had to drive 10 miles with her dog pining in absolute agony to a vets that would see it  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 10.8.

Got dentist today at two thirty - best friend said: seriously, tooth hurty? Hahaha, haven’t heard that joke since junior school.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 

6.3 for me this morning, sensor change today as well

Went out for what was supposed to be a wee wander to Lidl yesterday afternoon but it was such a beautiful and warm day it turned into a 3 mile walk down by the river and the burn as well, wouldn't really have had the confidence for that had I not been wearing the Libre 

Hope you all have a lovely Monday guys  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning! And what a beautiful one it is too. 6.8 on the Richter scale today. Off for a long city walk today. We have three rivers in our city and on this particular walk we walk along all of them. Trying the reverse route today with an add on we haven’t done before. Should be around about 12 miles, if we don’t get lost! Have a happy Monday whatever you all decide to do.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 but had a couple of jelly babies before bed as it was 4.2, actually had a 3.7 when I got back from the park with my grandkids yesterday, I felt perfectly fine, but was so glad that we had walked and I had not taken the car.  Anyway 3 jelly babies and an hour later I was at 7.  Maybe the running and the walk to the park, around the park After the kids (I can't just sit on the bench in case the younger one runs out of the gate and into the road) and back home.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Maybe the running and the walk to the park, around the park After the kids (I can't just sit on the bench in case the younger one runs out of the gate and into the road) and back home.


Almost certainly! And the effects of exercise will still be in place for many hours afterwards  Insulin gets the energy from glucose into your body's cells, and to do this it uses 'receptors' on each cell, which are a bit like locks and insulin is the key. When you exercise many more of these receptors are created on your cells and this has the effect of making you more sensitive to the insulin your body is producing, meaning glucose can more readily be taken out of the blood 

Keep up the good work! Maybe a reduction in medication is now due


----------



## Lanny

10:14 BS 8.1.  Stayed up after the midnight alarm to watch the penultimate episode of GOT at 2am. OMG! I’m bursting but, I’m keeping it zipped as @Northerner requested & no spoilers!  Zipped emoji AND over inflated about to burst emoji!

Yesterday was actually a little bit cloudier & cooler but, still very nice & today’s looking good too!

A bit later than usual, for me, Good Morning to you all & stay sunny on the inside at the start of this new week!

Edited to add:-
Oh, forgot to add went to bed about 4am after watching & I’ll have some brunch in another hour or so!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.5, trying to keep figures slightly higher after several hypo`s, usually after or during walking. Off to Torbay Hospital tomorrow morning hopefully to have plaster off my broken right wrist. Sun and clouds today 23.C in the living room were the Dyson is about to attack the carpet.

Good luck at Dentist @Bloden.

Have a good week folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Almost certainly! And the effects of exercise will still be in place for many hours afterwards  Insulin gets the energy from glucose into your body's cells, and to do this it uses 'receptors' on each cell, which are a bit like locks and insulin is the key. When you exercise many more of these receptors are created on your cells and this has the effect of making you more sensitive to the insulin your body is producing, meaning glucose can more readily be taken out of the blood
> 
> Keep up the good work! Maybe a reduction in medication is now due


Thank you, I had also forgot to take my morning meds so was going to take them with lunch, left the out in the end.  See my diabetes specialist beginning of June so about 3 weeks today so will discuss this with them.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke after a long lie in on 5.3. Close, but no cigar. I didn’t bother doing a blood test to try to finesse an HS. There’s honesty for you 

It’s a beautiful day today, so may have brunch on the balcony. Spent yesterday watching footie, mainly to see who will be in the championship next season after the play offs. After food I’ll pop down into the village to grab some spuds and Fairy Liquid. Isn’t life exciting? 

Got an appointment with the GP at 10 tomorrow. Should be a quick appointment - just need to set up an appointment with the gastroenterologist for my overdue colonoscopy, a scan of my pancreas and/or appointment with a pancreas team, and a private appointment with the neurologist at Preston who specialises in peripheral neuropathies. This is just to reestablish all the links I had in Scotland, but without ferry rides.

I’ll wait for my diabetes review to get a pump set up.

Have a good day folks, you can pretend it’s summer. Time to iron the T-Shirts


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Kaylz said:


> That is absolutely disgusting, things like this really wind me up, there is a vet here that refused to treat a small dog after it had actually been run over the top of by a man on a push bike as it wasn't registered there so the poor lassie had to drive 10 miles with her dog pining in absolute agony to a vets that would see it  xx


Not much compassion there. Shame the dog was in agony but hopefully got treatment from a Vet who really cared.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning @Northerner Another early riser! I hate being up at this time. Teacher life! I’m on 6.7 this morning.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.1 this early morning. Single figures still elusive.
Chemo day today but I have changed my time so I can watch daughter ride this morning before I get poisoned and retire to bed.
See you in a few days xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A very nice 5.6 today, could be due to the fact I walked 17 miles yesterday! Also I  was up at 5.45, a tad achy today! Looking like another fab day, was planning on a bit of gardening but might just have to lounge on my new sunlounger. Have a great day. And don’t forget the sunscreen ( unlike me yesterday ).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

I'm sorely tempted to take the mini to work this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Sorry haven’t read posts for a bit. Busy getting ready to return to work. 7.3 for me so better boogie


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 

Sensor change yesterday but both scan and prick showed a 7 for me this fine morning 

I've got bloods being taken at 10:30 for my review next Tuesday and Bubbles is back in for another bandage change today so Bruce is just gonna drop Bubbles in at the vet and follow up to the health centre, me & Bubbles will be matching as he's had wee bruises on his leg from being sedated  so often so he'll get one today and no doubt I'll end up with a bruise too, my mum will be joining the both of us tomorrow as well, she's been lacking energy for a good few months now (no idea how considering the amount of energy drinks she puts away!!) but the Dr that called last week is having her tested for anaemia, diabetes etc

Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here, was determined to prevent a gardening hypo and overdid the bedtime snack.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> m sorely tempted to take the mini to work this morning.


But have you got the legs for it?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Libre 4.4 here.

What a nice dentist yesterday.


----------



## Lanny

09:27 BS 5.8.

Yesterday was nice but, this morning it’s already super bright sunshine & it’s a glorious day! I laughed a lot playing golf yesterday: not as many games or won as many matches as I was promoted up to a higher rank but, I had fun losing; trying out new shots hit by better players & hitting the sand or water; a bit more practice! And I DIDN’T play all day either: learning a bit of restraint?

I will definitely need the suncream in the conservatory today & lots of iced water too, me thinks!

Have a Wonderful. Day folks & enjoy the sunshine & if there isn’t much of it on the outside, stay sunny on the inside!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me today, went to bed on a 5.3 so steady all night.  Just waiting for the traffic to calm down then I will be leaving for work.  Living so close to the M25 and Dartford crossing, sometimes the whole area grinds to a halt, so I take the view log on from my living room, work until I see on the local facebook page that the traffic has cleared then drive in, instead of sitting in traffic going no where for a couple of hours.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon all.

I woke on 7.2, which isn’t great, but nowt to worry about. Inaccurate fish pie bolus I suppose.

Anyway, had a nice sunny T-Shirted run to see the doctor today, who was a bit horrified at my consultation with the neurologist, who turns out to be a locum consultant. The main issue being he never examined me. So, he’s getting me a private appointment with the neurology specialist whose special interest is peripheral neuropathy, if that’s what I’ve got. Also arranged reacquaintance  with my old mate Damian who knows me inside out. Mainly inside

Going into the village, I overtook a lady cyclist (I guess about fifty-ish) who was going slowly up the hill. “Show off!” she said. “Don’t worry, love, you’ll pass me going downhill” I responded. Then she asked what was written on my T-Shirt. It’s an ingredient list - for the human body. I stopped for her to have a read “What’s the percentage of bullshit?” She asked. I nearly fell off the scooter laughing “100%, but you can’t test that by physical analysis.” Anyway, off she went, so I shouted after her, “Keep up the good work”. “I will if the knees hold out” was her reply as she disappeared into the distance.

It’s fun, open air travelling

Have a good day everyone, soak up some rays to feed the bones


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I woke on 7.2, which isn’t great, but nowt to worry about. Inaccurate fish pie bolus I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, had a nice sunny T-Shirted run to see the doctor today, who was a bit horrified at my consultation with the neurologist, who turns out to be a locum consultant. The main issue being he never examined me. So, he’s getting me a private appointment with the neurology specialist whose special interest is peripheral neuropathy, if that’s what I’ve got. Also arranged reacquaintance  with my old mate Damian who knows me inside out. Mainly inside
> 
> Going into the village, I overtook a lady cyclist (I guess about fifty-ish) who was going slowly up the hill. “Show off!” she said. “Don’t worry, love, you’ll pass me going downhill” I responded. Then she asked what was written on my T-Shirt. It’s an ingredient list - for the human body. I stopped for her to have a read “What’s the percentage of bullshit?” She asked. I nearly fell off the scooter laughing “100%, but you can’t test that by physical analysis.” Anyway, off she went, so I shouted after her, “Keep up the good work”. “I will if the knees hold out” was her reply as she disappeared into the distance.
> 
> It’s fun, open air travelling
> 
> Have a good day everyone, soak up some rays to feed the bones


You old flirt, you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning everyone. Woken to a 6.7 today. 

My levels have gone so wonky over the last few weeks. My 7 day average meter reading is currently at 8.0 which it hasn’t been since diagnosis. I’ve had s fair few above average readings. Some have been my own fault and some I suspect are hormonal related.  My diet hasn’t been at its most controlled at all. Not absolutely dreadful but I’ve definitely eaten some things I shouldn’t be. 

My pre-tea reading was 8.0 last night. Not sure why as I’d eaten my usual boring lunch of carrot sticks, houmous and cheese at 12.00. I did have my first baby bereavement counselling session after work though so maybe the stress and tears could account for that. 

I’m trying to get back into my usual decent eating routine this week but it is proving tricky thanks to a meal out tonight (plus a not great tea on Monday). I don’t want those levels creeping back up and ruining my hba1c results at the end of June either.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.2 and a glucose tablet for me. I think my evening ratio is changing, must be the warm weather.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Good morning everyone. Woken to a 6.7 today.
> 
> My levels have gone so wonky over the last few weeks. My 7 day average meter reading is currently at 8.0 which it hasn’t been since diagnosis. I’ve had s fair few above average readings. Some have been my own fault and some I suspect are hormonal related.  My diet hasn’t been at its most controlled at all. Not absolutely dreadful but I’ve definitely eaten some things I shouldn’t be.
> 
> My pre-tea reading was 8.0 last night. Not sure why as I’d eaten my usual boring lunch of carrot sticks, houmous and cheese at 12.00. I did have my first baby bereavement counselling session after work though so maybe the stress and tears could account for that.
> 
> I’m trying to get back into my usual decent eating routine this week but it is proving tricky thanks to a meal out tonight (plus a not great tea on Monday). I don’t want those levels creeping back up and ruining my hba1c results at the end of June either.


You've identified where some of the problems may lie, so hopefully if you are able to address these you'l get back on track  Sometimes life does get in the way, but the good thing is to be able to recognise when you might need to reassess and stop the drift


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys  sun is shining again already but unfortunately it's my day for being stuck inside 

6.2 for me this morning

Hope you all have a fantastic day!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there. 5.5 here.

This building work we’re having done just isn’t happening! They started on April 1st - April Fool’s Day, uh oh - and nothing much has happened since then. Waited in all day yesterday but they were a no-show...not holding my breath.

You’ve just started back at work, @merrymunky, so you’re getting used to a big routine change. Don’t be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Ditto

Morning. 8.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning on yet another fabulous day. A 6.7 for me today. Will try and enjoy the weather but have appointments, not D related but high maintenance related! Then a big shop for dinner party we’re having on Saturday. Ah well, I’m off again tomorrow! Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

HS for me today, so pleased with that, especially as I felt like I had a cold this morning, but seems to have cleared now.  Just wish I could clear this fluid retention lol, I drink a good 2.5 ltrs of water a day, with just one or two coffees.  I will speak to my diabetes specialist when I see her in a couple of weeks as it could be connected with the deterioration of my kidneys.

Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.4 on another lovely day, had the plaster off yesterday in a brace now, at least I can take it off for a shower.

Congratulations @Grannylorraine on the HS.

Have a good folks.


----------



## Lanny

11:12 BS 5.9. I’m surprised & relieved too as I feel rough this morning! I’ve got a very scratchy throat, blocked sinuses & it’s either bad hayfever, fingers crossed, or a cold!

I’ll have an allergy tablet with my midday meds which I’ll take now, only a little early, & make some soup!

Yesterday was absolutely glorious & basked in the sun in the conservatory drinking loads of iced water! It always amazes me where all that water goes on hot days like that & there’s not that many trips to the bathroom. I once traipsed around Ocean Park in Hong Kong in the middle of summer with temps in the mid 30’s with a baking hot sun for a whole day guzzling down water, as we enjoyed the rides etc., & never needed to go once! But, I still worried about needing to as I guzzled, surrounded by water & getting wet on rides while being very thirsty, because toilets in HK can be a hit or a miss! But, I was probably overly anxious as OP is a VERY touristy site & the toilets were probably ok!

I’m feeling better now & the throat is almost smooth, if you know what I mean, so, hopefully, it IS hayfever!

Anyways, I wish you all a Great Day full of bright, bright sunshine & don’t forget the sunscreen & you may need allergy tablets?


----------



## nonethewiser

Correction before bed as bg was sitting at 8.9, woke up to a nice 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a 6.9 for me today. Been up for an hour already, rubbish night, it was a relief to get up! Not going to be quite as hot today so I think I had better get some housework done! Nearly ordered some crampons from Amazon to help me get to the top of my ironing pile! Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Libreless again but at least the sensor came off without leaving any mark.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

morning guys 

bright day again today, unfortunately we've already had a little incident with Bubbles this morning so looks like I'll be routed to the sofa most of the day 

7.0 for me this morning and hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 on the Libre.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, needed a jelly baby at 2am, though only mildly hypo at 3.5, too much gardening again! How come it’s so dry we’ve got to water the veg, but the weeds are flourishing in the most arid bits of the garden?


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me today on another sunny day.  working from home today as well as it is a disaster recovery test day and I don't have an alternate office location, so I get to stay at home and log on instead.


----------



## Lanny

11:28 BS 6.1.  Ok! Woke with another scratchy throat & a tiny bit of wheezing but, no panic, it’s hayfever! So, another allergy pill with my meds & brunch: slowed cooked overnight chicken casserole; yum!

Yesterday was a bit greyer & today looks about the same!

Have a Great Day folks whatever you’re doing & may it be sunny on the inside & the outside!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> 11:28 BS 6.1.  Ok! Woke with another scratchy throat & a tiny bit of wheezing but, no panic, it’s hayfever! So, another allergy pill with my meds & brunch: slowed cooked overnight chicken casserole; yum!
> 
> Yesterday was a bit greyer & today looks about the same!
> 
> Have a Great Day folks whatever you’re doing & may it be sunny on the inside & the outside!


Your dinner sounds lovely, what time shall I pop over  My hubby is suffering badly with his hayfever at the moment.


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> Your dinner sounds lovely, what time shall I pop over  My hubby is suffering badly with his hayfever at the moment.



Anytime you like: it’ll be warm for a couple of hours; then pop the pot in the fridge! Take a few minutes to pop a portion in some Tupperware & reheat in microwave!

Yeah, I’ve had a couple of good years hayfever wise & I suppose I’m due a bad year! Warm, greyish days seems to be the worst as the cloud cover traps the pollen?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke on 4.3 or so, straight line in range overnight. Good excuse for a choccie digestive with the morning Americano.

Bit wheezy currently, with trips down into the village passing flowering trees and breathing car and bus exhausts. Easily fixed with Seretide and Ventolin, so no great worry, if you can fix things with simple treatment. It’s when you can’t that it’s a problem.

Anyway, this afternoon I’ll be road testing a new electric wheelchair, my current one is getting a bit tatty and unreliable. Needless to say, the new one is a bit flash, a Whill Model C, which rather bizarrely can be operated by remote control. That should be a lark at the Rovers next season The big advantage is the front wheels don’t turn, so don’t bang against your feet, and it can turn round in its own space, so ultra manoeuvrable. 

Have a good day, folks, catch some rays while you can. I’ll be having fun this afternoon...


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I woke on 4.3 or so, straight line in range overnight. Good excuse for a choccie digestive with the morning Americano.
> 
> Bit wheezy currently, with trips down into the village passing flowering trees and breathing car and bus exhausts. Easily fixed with Seretide and Ventolin, so no great worry, if you can fix things with simple treatment. It’s when you can’t that it’s a problem.
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon I’ll be road testing a new electric wheelchair, my current one is getting a bit tatty and unreliable. Needless to say, the new one is a bit flash, a Whill Model C, which rather bizarrely can be operated by remote control. That should be a lark at the Rovers next season The big advantage is the front wheels don’t turn, so don’t bang against your feet, and it can turn round in its own space, so ultra manoeuvrable.
> 
> Have a good day, folks, catch some rays while you can. I’ll be having fun this afternoon...


enjoy your road test.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, 8.2 @ 5.59am.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys/ Girls, lost the internet this morning hope you all had a great day? A few choice words to internet provider when I finally got through, sorted problem. As you all know or should, my plaster cast came off my right wrist on Tuesday, today or last night the Carpals for the wrist decided it was in the wrong place. Bone is now protruding into skin and little finger has gone tits up, hand looks like John Merrick on a bad day. To add a finer point 6.7 this morning 3 hypos during the day not bad for a Thursday, a late night for me a bit of online trading and a few beers, take care my friends sleep well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. 7.8 for me. I’m all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> which rather bizarrely can be operated by remote control



Disable that before you get hacked! 

Or the Chinese activate their embedded control override.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Band rehearsal last night. Good to be back in the saddle so to speak.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this damp Friday. A disappointing 7.3 but probably my own fault. Mixed bag today, it’s Lady Sadie day. Mr Eggy is going to photograph our eldest daughter’s friend’s wedding! Then he is off to help set up a photography exhibition and I have to babysit, do a wee bit shopping, try and keep the house tidy for our dinner party tomorrow and braise some ox cheeks! Have a great day everyone even if it doesn’t involve ox cheeks!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

5.8 for me this morning

Day went not so well yesterday, started with Bubbles getting his bandage off (can't say if he pulled it off as from where I was sitting it just looked like the edge of his lampshade caught in a bit of the tape and took it off) taped it back on though through growling and claws flying, made a coffee with cold water later in the morning, surely today can only go better right? lol, out next Monday to take Bubbles for his stitches removal and very busy Tuesday with signing on in the morning and then off to the hospital for my review in the afternoon! lol

hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 5.8.

A nice dull day here for my diabetic eye screening. 

What are cooking for your dinner party @eggyg? (Feeling nosy!)


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Libre says 5.8.
> 
> A nice dull day here for my diabetic eye screening.
> 
> What are cooking for your dinner party @eggyg? (Feeling nosy!)


I don’t mind you being nosy! Tomato consommé and homemade onion bread. Started the consommé yesterday, it’s stopped dripping now, looks nice and clear, so chuffed, it’s very easy to make and tastes so intense.  Fillet of beef with fondant potatoes, honeyed parsnips, roasted cauliflower and an ox cheek croquette on a bed of Savoy cabbage, carrots and a red wine jus. Never cooked ox cheeks before, touch wood it works. Been marinading the cheeks for 24 hours so far, the longer the better apparently, then braise for 3 or 4 hours. For pud, rhubarb and custard, key lime pie and chocolate brownie. Three days prep and will be gone in a couple of hours! I don’t mind, I enjoy entertaining, there’s “ only” eight tomorrow, doddle!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I don’t mind you being nosy! Tomato consommé and homemade onion bread. Started the consommé yesterday, it’s stopped dripping now, looks nice and clear, so chuffed, it’s very easy to make and tastes so intense.  Fillet of beef with fondant potatoes, honeyed parsnips, roasted cauliflower and an ox cheek croquette on a bed of Savoy cabbage, carrots and a red wine jus. Never cooked ox cheeks before, touch wood it works. Been marinading the cheeks for 24 hours so far, the longer the better apparently, then braise for 3 or 4 hours. For pud, rhubarb and custard, key lime pie and chocolate brownie. Three days prep and will be gone in a couple of hours! I don’t mind, I enjoy entertaining, there’s “ only” eight tomorrow, doddle!


Make that 9, I'll book my train tickets...!


----------



## Lanny

09:18 BS 8.2.  Boy, do I feel rough this morning! Actually started feeling rough late evening before going to bed! Hope it’s still hayfever, finding it hard to breathe & my throat feels like razor blades! Had to take more inhalers! Hopefully allergy pill will help!

Have a good day everyone. Tomorrow’s the weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 09:18 BS 8.2.  Boy, do I feel rough this morning! Actually started feeling rough late evening before going to bed! Hope it’s still hayfever, finding it hard to breathe & my throat feels like razor blades! Had to take more inhalers! Hopefully allergy pill will help!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Tomorrow’s the weekend!


Hope you feel better as the day progresses @Lanny {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Lanny hope you feel better soon.

HS for me again today, after lots of 4's yesterday and ending up eating a couple of jelly babies as once I fall below 4.5 I seem to get hypo type feelings, blurry eyes, craving carbs etc.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 8.1 after a reasonably straight line overnight, and optimistically expecting a slight increase in Levemir to do the job of drifting me down to saintliness. Oh well, back to the drawing board

I had my trial of the new wheelchair. Amazing machine, very compact and comfortable, and ultra manoeuvrable. And tells you if you’re being over optimistic on adverse cambers, though it does cope with those with ease. Ordinary powered wheelchairs are a struggle on cambers, because the front castor wheels want to turn downhill. Because the front wheels on the new wheelchair don’t turn, you can just head forwards without worry.


You can see the front wheels. All those small elements rotate, so that’s how they don’t need to turn. The folk who make it don’t call it a wheelchair - it’s a PMV - personal mobility vehicle. You can break it down into three parts and stick it in the car boot.

Anyway, I’ve ordered one. It’ll arrive next Friday. Needless to say, being a Rovers supporter, I’ve specified one blue flash and one white. Is that childish? Course not. Mind you, sending it round with the remote control on the phone App will be

So that’s £4k of daughter’s inheritance dealt with. Fun ain’t cheap.

Have good day, folks.

By the way, the best way to cook Ox Cheeks is get them off the Ox first. The rest is easy if you’ve got four hours to spare


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.3 forgot to take overnight Basal, busy yapping on the forum.
Good luck with eye screening @Bloden.
Hope you feel better @Lanny. 

Another HS for @Grannylorraine, well done.

I think that will be 10 @eggyg, yum yum.

Great truck @mikeyB.

Dull day but enjoy it whatever folks.


----------



## Lanny

Easy mistake to make @KARNAK , my midnight Levemir has been late, sometimes VERY late, in the past!


----------



## Docb

5.9 for me and and 6.0+/- a couple seems to be routine now.

An odd thing happened during the night.  Got up for the bathroom as usual in the early hours - they say its my dodgy prostrate - and I remember finishing peeing but my next memory is coming round on the bathroom floor. Dunno how I got there or how low I lay there.  No bumps or bruises so I don't think I fell.  Now beginning to wonder if I did not dream the whole thing.  Bloody odd.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I don’t mind you being nosy! Tomato consommé and homemade onion bread. Started the consommé yesterday, it’s stopped dripping now, looks nice and clear, so chuffed, it’s very easy to make and tastes so intense.  Fillet of beef with fondant potatoes, honeyed parsnips, roasted cauliflower and an ox cheek croquette on a bed of Savoy cabbage, carrots and a red wine jus. Never cooked ox cheeks before, touch wood it works. Been marinading the cheeks for 24 hours so far, the longer the better apparently, then braise for 3 or 4 hours. For pud, rhubarb and custard, key lime pie and chocolate brownie. Three days prep and will be gone in a couple of hours! I don’t mind, I enjoy entertaining, there’s “ only” eight tomorrow, doddle!


WOW! It sounds like an episode of Master Chef.


----------



## mikeyB

Docb said:


> An odd thing happened during the night.  Got up for the bathroom as usual in the early hours - they say its my dodgy prostrate - and I remember finishing peeing but my next memory is coming round on the bathroom floor. Dunno how I got there or how low I lay there.  No bumps or bruises so I don't think I fell.  Now beginning to wonder if I did not dream the whole thing.  Bloody odd.



No, you didn’t dream. What you had was urinary hypotension. As you get older (men, that is) emptying a full bladder can drop your blood pressure, so you ‘faint’. It’s very unusual for people to injure themselves fainting, you just sort of sink elegantly to the floor so your ageing vascular system can restore order. 

Tip: Your BP drops anyway while you are asleep, so if you get up for a wee sit down to do it. I won’t tell anybody


----------



## Lanny

Gosh! @Docb & @mikeyB ! I just learnt something new today!


----------



## Docb

Thanks mikeyB - new one on me.  By the way, have been sitting down on my nighttime excursions for some time now!!  GP noticed a few months ago that my BP dropped when I stood up, so add that to the urinary hypotension and bingo. Maybe i should ask about the BP pills next time I see somebody.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke up on 8.1 after a reasonably straight line overnight, and optimistically expecting a slight increase in Levemir to do the job of drifting me down to saintliness. Oh well, back to the drawing board
> 
> I had my trial of the new wheelchair. Amazing machine, very compact and comfortable, and ultra manoeuvrable. And tells you if you’re being over optimistic on adverse cambers, though it does cope with those with ease. Ordinary powered wheelchairs are a struggle on cambers, because the front castor wheels want to turn downhill. Because the front wheels on the new wheelchair don’t turn, you can just head forwards without worry.
> 
> View attachment 11290
> You can see the front wheels. All those small elements rotate, so that’s how they don’t need to turn. The folk who make it don’t call it a wheelchair - it’s a PMV - personal mobility vehicle. You can break it down into three parts and stick it in the car boot.
> 
> Anyway, I’ve ordered one. It’ll arrive next Friday. Needless to say, being a Rovers supporter, I’ve specified one blue flash and one white. Is that childish? Course not. Mind you, sending it round with the remote control on the phone App will be
> 
> So that’s £4k of daughter’s inheritance dealt with. Fun ain’t cheap.
> 
> Have good day, folks.
> 
> By the way, the best way to cook Ox Cheeks is get them off the Ox first. The rest is easy if you’ve got four hours to spare


Don’t worry, Mr Eggy held the horns whilst I cut them off! You need more like two days and four hours! Marinading in Aldi’s vino tinto, if it’s good enough for cleaning the drains it’s good enough for two tough old ox cheeks! Remind me again, it was the cheeks from the back end of the beast I needed? 
Are you getting a personalised number plate for your PMV? Was thinking DOC 1!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> WOW! It sounds like an episode of Master Chef.


My daughter has just said that! Saying that,  on the Great British Menu last night, one of the chefs was doing fondant potatoes as in the heats he got pulled up for not having any “ starch” on his plate. His competitors were taking the Micky out of him for doing “ old school”! And here’s me doing them for the first time and thinking I was being trendy!


----------



## Ditto

I had to google fondant potatoes. I want some now. Mmm. 

7.3 @ 6.53am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:31 BS 7.0. Still finding it rough but, breathing is slightly better since using an air purifier, you know the type that cleans the air through water! Had it on all day & night! Noisy so, not much sleep! Have just switched it off & about to take inhalers & try for some more sleep. Have a bit of a cough now so, maybe a cold developing!

Hope everyone else has a better day than me! I’m trying for some more sleep now that my breathing has eased a bit! It’s a bit ironic that I just got a letter in the post yesterday for my annual asthma review on 29/05/19!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> My daughter has just said that! Saying that,  on the Great British Menu last night, one of the chefs was doing fondant potatoes as in the heats he got pulled up for not having any “ starch” on his plate. His competitors were taking the Micky out of him for doing “ old school”! And here’s me doing them for the first time and thinking I was being trendy!


What’s a fondant potato?! I’m completely out of the loop.

Morning all. Libre showed me a 5.6 this morning.

Off to a Saturday Welsh class - Siarad Sadwrn - with the ladies from my Easter revision course. Should be a larf!


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.8 for me today.  Have a great weekend all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. In the sevens again today, 7.3. Dull morning again and no plans to improve apparently. That’s fine I will be tied to the kitchen today. @Bloden a potato fondant is a potato ( usually cut out in a round shape about 2 inches in depth) pan fried in butter and then cooked in chicken stock, garlic and thyme until it’s all soft and fluffy and buttery. I can feel my arteries clogging up already! If done correctly they are delicious, undercooked...yuk! You only tend to have one as they are very rich. I will report back in the morning on how it all went. It’s only family so not under any pressure, after a couple of glasses of Sancerre I won’t really care anyways! Have a splendid Saturday everyone, hope it’s a good one.


----------



## Kaylz

morning guys 

4.8 for me this morning

dull and pouring down here  ah well no getting out for me today, hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing!  xx


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning. In the sevens again today, 7.3. Dull morning again and no plans to improve apparently. That’s fine I will be tied to the kitchen today. @Bloden a potato fondant is a potato ( usually cut out in a round shape about 2 inches in depth) pan fried in butter and then cooked in chicken stock, garlic and thyme until it’s all soft and fluffy and buttery. I can feel my arteries clogging up already! If done correctly they are delicious, undercooked...yuk! You only tend to have one as they are very rich. I will report back in the morning on how it all went. It’s only family so not under any pressure, after a couple of glasses of Sancerre I won’t really care anyways! Have a splendid Saturday everyone, hope it’s a good one.


I hope you have a fab feast


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Decent start to the weekend with a 4.9

Off out soon to start on the garden and watching footie final later.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

13.2 so back in double figures. Disappointed as I can’t seem to influence it in any way. Chose to have homemade butter bean and sweet potato curry last night ... may as well have had fish n chips with the rest of the family 
Hope you’re breathing improves @Lanny 
Stay warm and dry folks xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. No rain here yet, we could do with it! We've been having to water the veg plot, and the water butts now need replenishing.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Back to normal, 5.3 again, so summer adjustments finalised. If that isn’t holding out a hostage to fortune, I don't know what is

I’m having a day of rest, so apart from reading the Saturday papers, watching the footie, cooking a seafood risotto with barley instead of rice, I’m doing Eurovision. That mainly consists of texts between daughter and me with opinions and slagging off the GB entry.  We’ve done that for years. It’s not quite as much fun as it used to be, when the late great Sir Terry Wogan commentated, while getting steaming.

Anyway, the duck that took up residence in a flower tub downstairs is now a mother as of yesterday. I actually watched a duckling emerging from an egg. So she’s wandered off with 8 babies toddling along behind in search of water. It’s about half a mile to the river, but the ducklings seem up to it. Good luck to ‘em.

Have a good day everyone, it’s a bit cloudy and cool, but so what. Enjoy


----------



## Lanny

Just up after a little snooze without the noisy machine on & feel better. The machine has cleaned the air somewhat & some sleep makes my breathing  a lot easier. So, will have midday meds & some food. Will have the machine on during the day to keep the air clear & have it off at night so, I can sleep. It’s sitting right beside my bed on the bedside table. I spent all day sitting in bed yesterday after changing the bedding. Which took SOME effort I can tell you as I had to stop & catch my breath 3/4 times but, the fresh clean bedding helped too! Not quite a duracell bunny yet but, getting there.


----------



## Lanny

Slightly better reading 12:14 BS 6.3.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A slightly elevated 7.4 for me today  I was 4.4 before bed, so popped a couple of preventative jelly babies


----------



## Kaylz

morning folks 

7.0 for me this morning, feeling awful after a right coughing fit late last night, my throat is  absolute agony 

dull here again today but thankfully no rain, hope you all have a lovely Sunday  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Thankfully we did have some rain yesterday, so I was spared the evening run with the watering cans.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 5.3 today. The cheese thin I had last night wasn't quite thin enough for a House Special!

Have a pleasant stable bg Sunday all .


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.5, JB`s and a couple of Gluco tabs back up to 5.2 now I don't think I can take a HS on that. Torbay air show 1st-2nd of June, great event brings in a lot of revenue for the bay.

Hope you feel better @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}, how`s Bubbles?

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Only just got up to a 5.8, a terrible headache and a scratchy throat, haven't got the energy for a run and trying to must the energy for housework and baking cheese tartlets to take to bake club tomorrow, I have a nice salmon salad for me to eat there.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> morning folks
> 
> 7.0 for me this morning, feeling awful after a right coughing fit late last night, my throat is  absolute agony
> 
> dull here again today but thankfully no rain, hope you all have a lovely Sunday  xx





Grannylorraine said:


> Only just got up to a 5.8, a terrible headache and a scratchy throat, haven't got the energy for a run and trying to must the energy for housework and baking cheese tartlets to take to bake club tomorrow, I have a nice salmon salad for me to eat there.


I hope you both start feeling better as the day progresses {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hope you feel better @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}, how`s Bubbles?


thanks hun, you know what its like, was one of those once it started I couldn't stop  lol, he's doing well, had a couple of attempts to get at it today but it must be damn itchy so I cant blame him, we'll have him at the vets for half 10 tomorrow morning so he should get the stitches removed  xx


----------



## eggyg

Late on parade. A big fat 8 for me, I don’t know why I am surprised after what I ate and drank last night. The dinner party went really well, lots of compliments and eight clean soup bowls, side plates, dinner plates, dessert dishes and lots of dirty glasses, just finished tidying up! Going to relax this afternoon after hanging out the washing. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear me, it seems quite a few of us are under the weather.

12:31 BS 6.8. Slept in today because I felt that I’ve turned a corner & my breathing eased up last night.
Now, that I’m up, I can REALLY feel the difference & I just realised my heart & blood pressure isn’t racing or pounding in my ears at every little effort: why I stayed in bed all day on Friday; spent short periods out of bed yesterday.

I don’t think I can run a Marathon yet, as the expression goes, but, my energy levels are coming back. You, know, I think that’s an odd expression, especially for me, & dosen't do any justice to anybody that’s actually run a Marathon: never could or did!

Incidentally, off the subject here, but, since the latest iOS update on my iPad the on screen keyboard is driving me nuts! First, it split into 2 & I couldn’t see the words typed as it wasn’t at the bottom of the screen & then, when I googled it learnt how to put the keyboard back into one. NOW it’s still smack bang in the middle of the screen & I can see a little of what I’m typing but, have to keep moving the text, beneath the keyboard up to continue to see what I’m typing. I liked the old way better & it DIDN’T need fixing! If it ain’t broke; don’t fix it comes to mind!

Anyways, I digress, I wish you all a Good Day, or as good as it can be for you.  May you stay sunny on the inside if you can or, I’ve realised from the grumpy cat post & thread, never heard of before, some people take comfort from the Victor Meldrew, One Foot In The Grave, mentality when life throws them a curve ball: it takes all sorts; my apologies if my sunny on the inside attitude does, or has, annoy!

Crikey, I AM getting back to normal! I’m very loquacious! I’ll stop now.

Whew! Wiping brow emoji! Has she FINALLY finished talking yet?


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Since I griped about the keyboard here, I’ll post the solution I found on google in case anyone else is having that problem too.

To put a split keyboard back together put your thumb & finger on the two halves & push them together unto the keyboard is back in one piece. To put the keyboard back to the bottom of the screen press & hold the keyboard icon button on the bottom right of the keyboard & select dock.


----------



## nonethewiser

8.2 on waking.

Set off early and spent the day in the lake district, weather was fine and very busy as usual, some cycling event going on around keswick as there was 100's of cyclists.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:51 BS 8.1 not waking and only 57 minutes after eating before I go to bed. Stayed up to watch the final episode of GOT. As ever, no spoilers. GOT has come to an end. 

As I’ve said before it’s done wonders for our tourist industry coach loads of tourists coming to visit the film locations. Apart from the film studios in Belfast there have been 25 locations where GOT was filmed in NI 6 of them are on The Causeway Coast! Comprising the film set that my brother keeps saying he, & my family & I, grew up on. I’ve been to 5 of those places many times & I feel duty bound to say my own hometown was one of those locations: The Dark Hedges in episode The Kingsroad; technically just outside the village of Stranocum in the Ballymoney borough council 6 miles away from me. I’ve said to people on the forum before that my hometown is best known for being the hometown of Joey Dunlop 5 times World Motorbike Champion but, it’s fast becoming more well known for The Dark Hedges because of GOT. 

All the Causeway Coast locations, except for us, are on the open top Causeway Coast Scenic bus route all the way from Cushendun, the only place I’ve never been to, to Derry along the entire Causeway Coast: it’s what a lot of people do. The bus fares are at least double the normal fares & possibly more now as it was 25/30 years ago when I was on it once before: local people don’t use it; only tourists as it’s VERY slow! Very misnamed The Causeway Coast Flyer!

The Dark Hedges also won Countryfile’s photograph of the year in 2013 & featured on their calendar in 2014. It’s a country lane off the main little country B road lined with over a hundred year old beech trees that form a dome over the road. It was a lane to a country manor house that has since been ruined & is no longer there: literally a road that goes nowhere. Until last year people went in their vehicles on the lane but, the Ballymoney council had to ban that as there were too many fatalities from accidents, as the lane cannot sustain that level of traffic. You now have to park at the Dark Hedges Hotel & walk down there. 

So, if you’re ever in NI you can visit the locations on the scenic bus route & a little out of the way The Dark Hedges & drop in to visit me! Incidentally tree lined roads are very common around here as it’s bogland. Ballymoney in Irish is named after the bog: Bally means town & Money means bog; always amuses me that my hometown is Bog Town in Irish. The trees are the only way roads can be built as the roots support the road & stop it sinking into the bog!

Right, tourist guide cap off, I’m going to bed now & wish you all a Good Morning at the start of a new week!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 05:51 BS 8.1 not waking and only 57 minutes after eating before I go to bed. Stayed up to watch the final episode of GOT. As ever, no spoilers. GOT has come to an end.
> 
> As I’ve said before it’s done wonders for our tourist industry coach loads of tourists coming to visit the film locations. Apart from the film studios in Belfast there have been 25 locations where GOT was filmed in NI 6 of them are on The Causeway Coast! Comprising the film set that my brother keeps saying he, & my family & I, grew up on. I’ve been to 5 of those places many times & I feel duty bound to say my own hometown was one of those locations: The Dark Hedges in episode The Kingsroad; technically just outside the village of Stranocum in the Ballymoney borough council 6 miles away from me. I’ve said to people on the forum before that my hometown is best known for being the hometown of Joey Dunlop 5 times World Motorbike Champion but, it’s fast becoming more well known for The Dark Hedges because of GOT.
> 
> All the Causeway Coast locations, except for us, are on the open top Causeway Coast Scenic bus route all the way from Cushendun, the only place I’ve never been to, to Derry along the entire Causeway Coast: it’s what a lot of people do. The bus fares are at least double the normal fares & possibly more now as it was 25/30 years ago when I was on it once before: local people don’t use it; only tourists as it’s VERY slow! Very misnamed The Causeway Coast Flyer!
> 
> The Dark Hedges also won Countryfile’s photograph of the year in 2013 & featured on their calendar in 2014. It’s a country lane off the main little country B road lined with over a hundred year old beech trees that form a dome over the road. It was a lane to a country manor house that has since been ruined & is no longer there: literally a road that goes nowhere. Until last year people went in their vehicles on the lane but, the Ballymoney council had to ban that as there were too many fatalities from accidents, as the lane cannot sustain that level of traffic. You now have to park at the Dark Hedges Hotel & walk down there.
> 
> So, if you’re ever in NI you can visit the locations on the scenic bus route & a little out of the way The Dark Hedges & drop in to visit me! Incidentally tree lined roads are very common around here as it’s bogland. Ballymoney in Irish is named after the bog: Bally means town & Money means bog; always amuses me that my hometown is Bog Town in Irish. The trees are the only way roads can be built as the roots support the road & stop it sinking into the bog!
> 
> Right, tourist guide cap off, I’m going to bed now & wish you all a Good Morning at the start of a new week!


That's really interesting @Lanny  And thank you for 'no spoilers'!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me

Back to the grindstone and final push on a project that goes live at the weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 7.1 for me. Hi ho back to work I go


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 on the Libre.

Good luck today @Carolg.


----------



## Carolg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.7 on the Libre.
> 
> Good luck today @Carolg.


Thanks bloden


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 7.1 for me. Hi ho back to work I go


Good luck @Carolg, I hope your day goes well


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

7.8 for me, may need to up another unit of Tresiba 

Bubbles being a bit of a nuisance this morning as cant feed him and he's got an itch that he cant get to so he's VERY crabby this morning 

Hope you all have a nice day! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close to a HS!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me today, which I am pleased with considering I didn't take any Sitagliptin last 2 nights due to a prescription issue,  off to the docs this morning to get it sorted out asap.

@Carolg hope work goes well today.

@Kaylz hope bubbles gets over his itch and cheers up.


----------



## eggyg

A back to normal 6.3 this morning. I have had 12 hours in bed and slept for most of that, I was absolutely exhausted after a busy week. A much more relaxing week ahead thank goodness. How did I ever have time to go to work? Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

7.2 for me, after a night in range. It kinda went up to that when the electrician phoned at 8 to say he couldn’t find us...

I wasn’t around here much yesterday because of watching cricket all day. England crushed Pakistan again, wining the series 4-0. Next up, Australia then Afghanistan (really) in warm up games then the World Cup. Then the Ashes. That’s summer sorted, then

I’ve moved into the 21st century today. Had a new thermostat installed that can control with my phone from anywhere in the world. So if I have a weekend away, I can turn the heating on before I get back. More importantly, I don’t have to stand up to program the heating. All this just in time for summer

Today’s plan is to start another three months of Tom Kerrigge’s Dopamine diet. I don’t believe the Dopamine bit, but last time I did it I lost 5kg. I could do with losing 10, to be honest. The weight has increased as my mobility has dropped down to next to nothing. Back to pulses, cauliflower, nuts and quinoa, and farting for England.

Have a good day everyone. Sunny and a balmy 14 degrees at the moment here, so T shirt weather


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a disappointing 9.3 after reducing last nights Basal due to low readings in the morning. The suns shining so walk to Lidl`s along the beach, hopefully store won`t be too busy.

Good luck @Carolg.

Bubbles stitches out today @Kaylz?

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz hope bubbles gets over his itch and cheers up.


thanks, it must be stressful though, he's got very fine long hair so he must be roasting making him itchy etc, he'll be happy when he gets home and can get something to eat


KARNAK said:


> Bubbles stitches out today @Kaylz?


Yes indeed, me and Bruce not long back from dropping him off at the vets as we went round to Lidl's after, they said they may try without sedation but likely they will need to sedate him hence why we couldn't give him breakfast, he's been living the high life with sardines, tuna and to get mackerel tonight, vet says they'll phone about 3 so hopefully I'll be giving you lot good news tonight!!  xx


----------



## Ditto

I forgot to take this mornings, but I never know when to take it if I've been up all night with digestion problems so 6.6 @ 1.25pm when I was expecting it to be really high after a piggy breakfast.


----------



## KARNAK

Can`t tell you guy`s tonight still laughing from the phone call from DSN. Tell you in the morning, sleep well tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 9.7  - I haven't a clue  Ah well, a new day to have a stab at it!  

Off to get a shiny new plaster cast on my leg today, that usually means cramp for a week as my foot settles in to its new home. 

Have a stable bg day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.5 for me.

More of the same work wise but apart from that currently re learning songs from 40 years ago, some of which I had forgotten existed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Libre-licious 6.0 for me.

We’re making “Twiddle Muffs” at knitting group at the mo. They’re for people with dementia, to give them something to do with their busy, fidgeting hands...and they’re fun to knit.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.
We're all agog, @KARNAK!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 

6.3 for me this dull awful looking day 

Bubbles had his stitches removed and the vet says its all looking good, got to keep the lampshade on for a few days yet though

I'm off out shortly in one direction to sign on at 9:30 and head home for a wee while and head in the other direction this afternoon to the hospital for my review at 14:10, I hate buses lol

Hope you all have a nice day whatever you are doing xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this lovely, bright morning. A very nice 5.6, well chuffed. Off out very soon for a half spa day, a birthday present from our daughter’s, having a facial instead of a massage as the last one I had made my shoulders worse. A swim, sauna etc and a two course lunch all included. Of course Mr Eggy is attending with me, he’s having hot stones! Have tremendous Tuesday whatever you are doing and good luck to everyone with appointments today. @KARNAK I will look forward to checking in after my pampering to hear your tale!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys
> 
> 6.3 for me this dull awful looking day
> 
> Bubbles had his stitches removed and the vet says its all looking good, got to keep the lampshade on for a few days yet though
> 
> I'm off out shortly in one direction to sign on at 9:30 and head home for a wee while and head in the other direction this afternoon to the hospital for my review at 14:10, I hate buses lol
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day whatever you are doing xx


Hope the buses run on time and the review goes well


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me this morning, 

@Kaylz hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Lanny

10:19 BS 7.7. Had a bit of a lie in so, ok ish! It’s very grey today & there’s a nip in air! Shivering emoji!

I’m off to the chemist to pick up a prescription so, no hanging about!

Hope you all have a Good Morning & @KARNAK , you big tease, I’m catch your post later!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.8, dunno. Another glorious day so will be laid out in my friends back garden soaking up the rays with a few sherbets. Back to my interesting discussion with the hospital DSN yesterday, phone rang private caller shows on screen I answer conversation goes like this. Good morning am I speaking with a member of Edwards (Ted) family? yes I said how may I help you? This is his hospital Diabetic nurse we would like to pass on our condolences from his hospital team, I said thankyou very much  how did you hear of his demise so quickly? She said an appointment was sent out to him and was returned deceased, I then told her I can assure you his demise has been greatly exaggerated. You could feel her face going red over the phone, I said it is he you are having this conversation with, it turns out it was sent to the wrong number apartment. She apologised and another letter in the post to the correct address, it made I smile very loudly.

Hope you all enjoyed my little tale, sorry to keep you in suspense, not.

For those with appointments, good luck.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks, please do not send flowers to the funeral, any donations to DUK.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.8, dunno. Another glorious day so will be laid out in my friends back garden soaking up the rays with a few sherbets. Back to my interesting discussion with the hospital DSN yesterday, phone rang private caller shows on screen I answer conversation goes like this. Good morning am I speaking with a member of Edwards (Ted) family? yes I said how may I help you? This is his hospital Diabetic nurse we would like to pass on our condolences from his hospital team, I said thankyou very much  how did you hear of his demise so quickly? She said an appointment was sent out to him and was returned deceased, I then told her I can assure you his demise has been greatly exaggerated. You could feel her face going red over the phone, I said it is he you are having this conversation with, it turns out it was sent to the wrong number apartment. She apologised and another letter in the post to the correct address, it made I smile very loudly.
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed my little tale, sorry to keep you in suspense, not.
> 
> For those with appointments, good luck.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day folks, please do not send flowers to the funeral, any donations to DUK.


Glad to hear you're still kicking Ted!   Still, nice of her to call and pass on her condolences!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Hope the buses run on time and the review goes well


So far so good with the buses, next one can be a bit late if it wants as it gets me there 40 minutes before my appointment time!! xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all, and a special good morning to Ted, after his brush with death

I woke up with a score of 6.4, which is good. Specially as haven’t yet started my new diet, and I couldn’t resist the Tiramisu. Neat bolussing, if I say so myself

Anyway, today I will be doing an online Tesco shop, stocking up on healthy stuff. I already have a stock of pulses, so less red meat, more chicken and much more fish, like our diet on Mull. Mind, when we bought langoustines on Mull you had to tie the top of the bag to stop them escaping. (Ten minutes in the freezer knocks them out humanely.) I’ve decided to rename mushy peas as green pea Dahl, so healthier. Aye, right

It’s a lovely sunny day today, and a balmy 14 degrees here in the Tory enclave of Lancashire. Our candidate for the euro elections in the North West for the UKIP party is convicted criminal, racist and misogynist  ‘Tommy Robinson’ (real name Stephen Yaxley-Lennon). Not a bookies favourite.

Have a good day, folks, whatever you are up to. Stay fit, stay legal


----------



## nonethewiser

Lanny said:


> 05:51 BS 8.1 not waking and only 57 minutes after eating before I go to bed. Stayed up to watch the final episode of GOT. As ever, no spoilers. GOT has come to an end.
> 
> As I’ve said before it’s done wonders for our tourist industry coach loads of tourists coming to visit the film locations. Apart from the film studios in Belfast there have been 25 locations where GOT was filmed in NI 6 of them are on The Causeway Coast! Comprising the film set that my brother keeps saying he, & my family & I, grew up on. I’ve been to 5 of those places many times & I feel duty bound to say my own hometown was one of those locations: The Dark Hedges in episode The Kingsroad; technically just outside the village of Stranocum in the Ballymoney borough council 6 miles away from me. I’ve said to people on the forum before that my hometown is best known for being the hometown of Joey Dunlop 5 times World Motorbike Champion but, it’s fast becoming more well known for The Dark Hedges because of GOT.
> 
> All the Causeway Coast locations, except for us, are on the open top Causeway Coast Scenic bus route all the way from Cushendun, the only place I’ve never been to, to Derry along the entire Causeway Coast: it’s what a lot of people do. The bus fares are at least double the normal fares & possibly more now as it was 25/30 years ago when I was on it once before: local people don’t use it; only tourists as it’s VERY slow! Very misnamed The Causeway Coast Flyer!
> 
> The Dark Hedges also won Countryfile’s photograph of the year in 2013 & featured on their calendar in 2014. It’s a country lane off the main little country B road lined with over a hundred year old beech trees that form a dome over the road. It was a lane to a country manor house that has since been ruined & is no longer there: literally a road that goes nowhere. Until last year people went in their vehicles on the lane but, the Ballymoney council had to ban that as there were too many fatalities from accidents, as the lane cannot sustain that level of traffic. You now have to park at the Dark Hedges Hotel & walk down there.
> 
> So, if you’re ever in NI you can visit the locations on the scenic bus route & a little out of the way The Dark Hedges & drop in to visit me! Incidentally tree lined roads are very common around here as it’s bogland. Ballymoney in Irish is named after the bog: Bally means town & Money means bog; always amuses me that my hometown is Bog Town in Irish. The trees are the only way roads can be built as the roots support the road & stop it sinking into the bog!
> 
> Right, tourist guide cap off, I’m going to bed now & wish you all a Good Morning at the start of a new week!



Could like your post a thousand times Lanny.

Shame GOT has come to end, mixed feelings about the final episode but no spoilers for those who haven't caught up. Great info on the set locations, you live in a beautiful part of the world, very envious. The show is massive world wide so the tourists will keep coming for years to come.

The great and sadly missed Joey Dunlop, King of the Roads and a TT legend. After watching a video of Joey doing the TT circuit I decided to go to the races on the IOM, unbelievable  week of great racing, great company and loads of booze. 

The video with Joey was called V Four Victory, they strapped a camera to his bike tank as he did the full circuit, scary footage as the bikes top speed is 180mph, a racing legend and we will never see his like again

A short clip of video


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Our candidate for the euro elections in the North West for the UKIP party is convicted criminal, racist and misogynist ‘Tommy Robinson’ (real name Stephen Yaxley-Lennon). Not a bookies favourite.


He's boosted the local milkshake economy though...


----------



## Lanny

@KARNAK  , glad to hear you’re still with us, then! 

Just got back in before the heavy rain starts! Only one prescription was ready so, asked them to deliver the other one later when ready. My local chemist do a delivery service for those with special circumstances. I signed up for a limited one last autumn for the bad days when neuropathy means I can’t risk walking so far: instead of being in all the time every time a prescription comes in I phone them when I need them to deliver; a palaver as I needed my GP to sign for it. I must admit I had most of them delivered last winter!


----------



## nonethewiser

oops a 6.5 on waking.


----------



## Lanny

You have to put up with the rain, though, @nonethewiser , as the locals love to complain about! I don’t, most of the time, because I always say “It’s The Emerald Isle because it’s green & beautiful; because it rains! But, Bog Town smack bang in the middle of a bog it’s very hit & miss how good the drainage of the ground is when it rains. The houses on my side off the main road are ok but, the houses on the opposite side off the road are built on concrete stilts sunk deep into the bedrock beneath the bog: my side only floods a little with heavy rain; the other side floods a lot more! 

But, I’m grateful to still have a town as there’s a big lignite deposit under the bog: a fossil fuel in between peat & coal; harder than peat but, softer than coal aka brown coal. A big mining company years ago tried to buy out the town to do shallow opencast mining for it. There was a BIG “Ballymoney Says No To Lignite” campaign which we won: we wouldn’t still be here otherwise!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.7 @ 6.24am


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks vampire day tomorrow,as I am officially dead I don`t think there's much point.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks vampire day tomorrow,as I am officially dead I don`t think there's much point.


cheers for the laugh before I hit my bed  xx


----------



## Docb

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks vampire day tomorrow,as I am officially dead I don`t think there's much point.



Be on your guard.  Take cover if they ask you to bare your chest rather than your arm and come after you with a pointy stick and a big hammer rather than a hypodermic.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today, after a Wispa-induced 8.5 before bed, so can't complain...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

Have a good day be you living or undead.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

Off to London today, then Rotterdam tomorrow to visit a Spanish mate who’s living there - looking fwd to exercising the Spanish-speaking part of my brain, tee hee.


----------



## Kaylz

morning my lovelies 

A 4.8 for me this morning

A beautiful day after the horrid day we had yesterday but Bruce is back at work today so I'll be in making sure Bubbles doesn't look near his tail, he's done very well since the bandage came off and hasn't went for it once yet so must've been the heat and that the bandage was causing that was driving him potty, looks like we might be able to take his cone of shame off soon! 

hope you all have a lovely day!  
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here, after spending what seemed like most of yesterday munching biscuits to fend off hypos. But I obviously didn’t need that last bit of shortbread...


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.6 here.
> 
> Off to London today, then Rotterdam tomorrow to visit a Spanish mate who’s living there - looking fwd to exercising the Spanish-speaking part of my brain, tee hee.


Very cosmopolitan! Vote before you go!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today, after a Wispa-induced 8.5 before bed, so can't complain...


Careless Wispa?


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Careless Wispa?


Indeed - keep away from those Bad Boys!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another splendidly sunny day. A 6.3 for me today. Had a lovely spa day yesterday followed by an extremely excellent lunch which I over bolused for and like @Robin spent all evening fighting my first ever “ stubborn” hypo. Not pleasant, as I actually felt really quick sick and after three jelly babies ( not my favourite food) I couldn’t eat any more. Was still at 3.3 so managed a bit of Hovis granary with a teaspoon of jam. 8.7 before bed! It was worrying because I felt so ill I didn’t want to eat at all, I didn’t have any full fat drinks in but TBF I don’t think I could have stomached it. Any suggestions in case it happens again? I feel fine today and off to get my wig bashed this morning. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> morning my lovelies
> 
> A 4.8 for me this morning
> 
> A beautiful day after the horrid day we had yesterday but Bruce is back at work today so I'll be in making sure Bubbles doesn't look near his tail, he's done very well since the bandage came off and hasn't went for it once yet so must've been the heat and that the bandage was causing that was driving him potty, looks like we might be able to take his cone of shame off soon!
> 
> hope you all have a lovely day!
> xx


Pleased to hear Bubbles is improving everyday.

Joining you on the 4.8 step today after 3rd night without Stitagliptin, hoping the pharmacy gets it in today, but seem to be doing alright without it at the moment, but not sure how long before the effects of not taking it will kick in, but maybe worth talking to my specialist when I see her on 3rd June about taking a Lowe does of either that or one of my other meds.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 9.2 this sunny morning 

Shout out for my control last seen Friday! Too many  hypos and rebounds to hyper-space. Taking a step back from trying too hard today in the hope of a less erratic time. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Another splendidly sunny day. A 6.3 for me today. Had a lovely spa day yesterday followed by an extremely excellent lunch which I over bolused for and like @Robin spent all evening fighting my first ever “ stubborn” hypo. Not pleasant, as I actually felt really quick sick and after three jelly babies ( not my favourite food) I couldn’t eat any more. Was still at 3.3 so managed a bit of Hovis granary with a teaspoon of jam. 8.7 before bed! It was worrying because I felt so ill I didn’t want to eat at all, I didn’t have any full fat drinks in but TBF I don’t think I could have stomached it. Any suggestions in case it happens again? I feel fine today and off to get my wig bashed this morning. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


I know what you mean, after my fourth bit of shortbread yesterday, (two in the afternoon and two in the evening, result of exercise class followed by a bout of window washing and pruning) I'd rapidly gone off them, and they’re my favourite biscuit. I hate eating when I don’t actually want to, ie, after a good lunch, etc. I can’t do fizzy full fat drinks, the fizz just makes me feel bloated, and I agree with you about jelly babies, and fruit pastilles, the slight acidity of them means I really can't face any more after the first few. My usual 'go-to' is those little Lotus biscuits. I always find them moreish, and they do the job when I'm just keeping levels topped up, and not dropping like a stone.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased to hear Bubbles is improving everyday.
> 
> Joining you on the 4.8 step today after 3rd night without Stitagliptin, hoping the pharmacy gets it in today, but seem to be doing alright without it at the moment, but not sure how long before the effects of not taking it will kick in, but maybe worth talking to my specialist when I see her on 3rd June about taking a Lowe does of either that or one of my other meds.


You definitely should have that conversation Lorraine  Your readings have improved so much in recent months and this missing of meds pretty much confirms a reduction is needed


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I know what you mean, after my fourth bit of shortbread yesterday, (two in the afternoon and two in the evening, result of exercise class followed by a bout of window washing and pruning) I'd rapidly gone off them, and they’re my favourite biscuit. I hate eating when I don’t actually want to, ie, after a good lunch, etc. I can’t do fizzy full fat drinks, the fizz just makes me feel bloated, and I agree with you about jelly babies, and fruit pastilles, the slight acidity of them means I really can't face any more after the first few. My usual 'go-to' is those little Lotus biscuits. I always find them moreish, and they do the job when I'm just keeping levels topped up, and not dropping like a stone.


I'm the same with fizz - a lot of parents use apple juice for their kids - flat and sweet  It's a nightmare when you don't feel like eating or drinking  I remember a few years back when I was really ill and couldn't keep even a sip of water down - I had to try and balance my insulin so that my levels didn't go too high and more importantly didn't drop too low because I would have been unable to treat it   Eventually, I found it possible to nibble on some ginger biscuits and sip sweetened lemon and ginger tea.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I'm the same with fizz - a lot of parents use apple juice for their kids - flat and sweet  It's a nightmare when you don't feel like eating or drinking  I remember a few years back when I was really ill and couldn't keep even a sip of water down - I had to try and balance my insulin so that my levels didn't go too high and more importantly didn't drop too low because I would have been unable to treat it   Eventually, I found it possible to nibble on some ginger biscuits and sip sweetened lemon and ginger tea.


Ginger is great for counteracting the urge to up-chuck! I had a couple of ginger biscuits or a small bag of crystallised ginger on me at all times in early pregnancy, when I had very bad morning (well, all day) sickness.


----------



## Kaylz

I had a lecture on a type 1 Scotland group on facebook as I asked what other sweets people used and was promptly told I should be using fizzy or sweet drinks which I absolutely cant stand (the guy using mars bars didn't get the lecture though) I only asked as not keen on jelly babies, I don't know if youd like them or what @eggyg but I've bought the mini packs of drumstick squashies, each wee pack has just ovr 11g carbs and almost all sugar, fit in my new bag much better too as they are so flat, a member of the facebook group also mentioned that the wee mini packs of skittles were good too and apparently each skittle is 1g carbs xx


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased to hear Bubbles is improving everyday.
> 
> Joining you on the 4.8 step today after 3rd night without Stitagliptin, hoping the pharmacy gets it in today, but seem to be doing alright without it at the moment, but not sure how long before the effects of not taking it will kick in, but maybe worth talking to my specialist when I see her on 3rd June about taking a Lowe does of either that or one of my other meds.


he's certainly more himself, its great!!  

I agree with Northerner that if you've missed it for 3 days and still seeing good results it could probably be doing with being reduced so good luck with your specialist!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

10:15 BS 6.9. Up late again so, can’t complain. My shoulder really ached last night, which it hasn’t done, so badly, in a while & I still feeling now I’m up. 

I too am still waiting on prescription items, yesterday the chemist did deliver but, only half of it & I rang the health centre & they said the other items were on another prescription which the doctor hadn’t signed yet. So, hopefully today at about 2- 4pm. I had my last blood pressure pill yesterday & it’ll be a bit late today! Ironic that it’s the BP meds that are delayed as the stress & worry of not getting them is pushing my BP: pounding in ears! 

Going out yesterday really tired me out. I walked the 3500 steps slowly in stages & rested at the bus stop, about 2000 steps, just to make sure I’m not getting tired & forced myself to rest for 10/15 minutes. About 5 minutes later I felt the tingles starting in my spine but, they were ONLY tingles so, nicely judged. Did the other 1500 steps to the chemist & that palaver, won’t go into again. Then, sat outside on a convenient park bench for 15 minutes before walking back to the bus stop, rest, & back home! I have to plan my journeys now in terms of where I can rest & force myself to sit there, not easy as I’m impatient, before going off again! Also, mustn’t go too fast, very hard too as I’ve always been a fast walker, especially when thinking: always went for a walk, in the past, when I wanted to think; now saying to myself in a mantra not too fast, not too fast.....

I’m feeling proud of myself as I did 7000 steps yesterday & amazed myself! But, I’m still dog gone tired today. Sleeping emoji!

Anyways, enough about me. I wish you all a Good Day full of sunshine inside & out, although in case of the undead a black parasol is needed against the sun?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I had a long lie in after a fairly horrible day yesterday. Had the opposite problem to a few folks this morning. Not chasing persistent hypos, but chasing high BGs. No idea why, but I suspect after a couple of decades on Humalog, I think I might need a switch to Novorapid to tame such events. Can’t be doing with intermittent efficacy, it makes control a bit of a lottery.

That’s enough moaning, I woke on 8.2 and rising after a night in range. That’s the evening Levemir running out, so morning Levemir bunged in the keep the DF at bay.

Daughter sent me a photo yesterday. It was an advert in Lancashire Life for his posh nursery, with grandson and a few mates looking happy and content, and how an education at the junior and senior school will provide a wonderful experience. Aye, right. 

He’s being brought up wrong, that lad, don’t know where my socialist/anarchist genes have got to  And his dad has turned him into a Burnley supporter.

Have a good day folks. Another bright sunny day, here, almost summer. And just two big sleeps before my new wheelchair arrives...


----------



## Lanny

Oh joy! My BP meds are here just in time for my Midday meds! Wiping brow in relief emoji!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> I'm the same with fizz - a lot of parents use apple juice for their kids - flat and sweet  It's a nightmare when you don't feel like eating or drinking  I remember a few years back when I was really ill and couldn't keep even a sip of water down - I had to try and balance my insulin so that my levels didn't go too high and more importantly didn't drop too low because I would have been unable to treat it   Eventually, I found it possible to nibble on some ginger biscuits and sip sweetened lemon and ginger tea.


I can’t stand apple juice but ginger biscuits are a good idea. Might get some in, because I rarely hypo I have become complacent, yesterday was awful, the jelly babies had gone really hard and were very unpalatable and made my mouth so dry. Last night I was convinced I would never eat again, of course that didn’t last long!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> I had a lecture on a type 1 Scotland group on facebook as I asked what other sweets people used and was promptly told I should be using fizzy or sweet drinks which I absolutely cant stand (the guy using mars bars didn't get the lecture though) I only asked as not keen on jelly babies, I don't know if youd like them or what @eggyg but I've bought the mini packs of drumstick squashies, each wee pack has just ovr 11g carbs and almost all sugar, fit in my new bag much better too as they are so flat, a member of the facebook group also mentioned that the wee mini packs of skittles were good too and apparently each skittle is 1g carbs xx


Oh drumsticks! They take me back to the old days, I take it these aren’t on a stick? I will look out for those, thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Oh drumsticks! They take me back to the old days, I take it these aren’t on a stick? I will look out for those, thanks.


i used to love the lollies and the squashies as they were available before I was diagnosed and no not on a stick and not chewy lol
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/293193754
that's them, 20 mini bags in there so well worth it and think my mum said there's 7 sweets in the pack (I gave her a pack when I bought them yesterday lol) mine don't go out of date until well into next year either so will last a good time  xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> i used to love the lollies and the squashies as they were available before I was diagnosed and no not on a stick and not chewy lol
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/293193754
> that's them, 20 mini bags in there so well worth it and think my mum said there's 7 sweets in the pack (I gave her a pack when I bought them yesterday lol) mine don't go out of date until well into next year either so will last a good time  xx


Ah man! Just been to Tesco! It’s good they’re in individual packs, once a pack of jelly babies are open they just harden. I think the pack I have is over a year old!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Ah man! Just been to Tesco! It’s good they’re in individual packs, once a pack of jelly babies are open they just harden. I think the pack I have is over a year old!


yeah my jelly babies had gone out of date  xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> i used to love the lollies and the squashies as they were available before I was diagnosed and no not on a stick and not chewy lol
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/293193754
> that's them, 20 mini bags in there so well worth it and think my mum said there's 7 sweets in the pack (I gave her a pack when I bought them yesterday lol) mine don't go out of date until well into next year either so will last a good time  xx



Those look good & will get them next time but, just recently got a jumbo, 400g, box of jelly babies & yes, noticing they DO indeed can be acidic tasting during a hypo: which I now know affects my taste of things!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, I keep my jelly babies in an airtight Tupperware box & they keep very well & only take out a little sealed bag of 8 in my coat pocket everywhere I go & change them, or start to eat them one or two after eating a meal, as yes, I notice they start to harden when exposed to air.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Ah man! Just been to Tesco! It’s good they’re in individual packs, once a pack of jelly babies are open they just harden. I think the pack I have is over a year old!


At least you can say with honesty at review that you are not having too many hypos!


----------



## Bexlee

A pleasing 6.2 this morning. Started new insulin at tea time yesterday. Had a fairly ‘flat day’ on the Libre too. Hope it continues. 

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.<cough> for me today


----------



## Flower

Good morning a respectable 5.6 today .

Apologies for some very bad language around 3am, cramp down both legs after new plaster cast the day before. I've not performed my swearing cramp dance for a while!

Have a good day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.5 for me this morning.  Once the jelly babies are open in my house they get eaten by my men, I go to get some to get my sugars up for either running or driving and the pack is empty.  I do also keep some in the door pocket of my car so there are some in easy reach still.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Oh, I keep my jelly babies in an airtight Tupperware box & they keep very well & only take out a little sealed bag of 8 in my coat pocket everywhere I go & change them, or start to eat them one or two after eating a meal, as yes, I notice they start to harden when exposed to air.


mines are also kept in an airtight coffee jar and the ones on me were in a zip lock freezer bag, they were rock solid when I binned them yesterday lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.5 for me this morning.  Once the jelly babies are open in my house they get eaten by my men, I go to get some to get my sugars up for either running or driving and the pack is empty.  I do also keep some in the door pocket of my car so there are some in easy reach still.


I was kind I gave my mum, Bruce and my grandad a pack of my new treatment but they know NEVER to help themselves to it lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

6.5 for me today, think we are going to try Bubbles without the lampshade for a while later today so fingers crossed please!

Have a great day folks!  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here when I woke early (for me 6.30am is early, though I know it’s late by some people's standards!) 6.0 just now after dozing off again til 7.30.


----------



## Grannylorraine

T


Kaylz said:


> I was kind I gave my mum, Bruce and my grandad a pack of my new treatment but they know NEVER to help themselves to it lol xx


The younger of my two men, quite regularly helps himself to his nieces and nephews sweets from the sweets tin, always says he will replace them, but usually gives me some money when I go shopping to replace them.  But if I tell the kids uncle Adam ate their sweets they say that is fine we love uncle Adam.  

I do tell him to be careful, just because he is fit and well now does not mean he might not get type 2 diabetes down the line as my mum and I are both type 2, my dad is pre-diabetic and mum in law had type 2, so the genetic element is in the family.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> T
> 
> The younger of my two men, quite regularly helps himself to his nieces and nephews sweets from the sweets tin, always says he will replace them, but usually gives me some money when I go shopping to replace them.  But if I tell the kids uncle Adam ate their sweets they say that is fine we love uncle Adam.
> 
> I do tell him to be careful, just because he is fit and well now does not mean he might not get type 2 diabetes down the line as my mum and I are both type 2, my dad is pre-diabetic and mum in law had type 2, so the genetic element is in the family.


well I can agree there, I was fit and well and only history of diabetes was my type 2 gran so can happen to anyone  xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I haven’t read any posts here yet, I will catch up later, so I hope all is well with everyone.
6.0 this fine morning but with a huge hump due to some stupid naughtiness last night  it involved, 3 Macaroons and more than a few walnuts  it sure woke up my  Beta cells I can tell you.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.3 today which is surprising as I had the munchies big style yesterday and was a whopping 9.2 at bed time!  A day of voting, collecting meds and gardening beckons today. For the first time ever I am not voting my usual party, not sure it will make any difference though! Have a tactical Thursday everyone.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 6.3 today which is surprising as I had the munchies big style yesterday and was a whopping 9.2 at bed time!  A day of voting, collecting meds and gardening beckons today. For the first time ever I am not voting my usual party, not sure it will make any difference though! Have a tactical Thursday everyone.


I just made the mistake of reading through the rules for the formula they use to apply the proportional representation of the votes. I need to go and lie down now.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I fell asleep in the chair last night. Serves me right for buying a rise and recliner chair, I suppose.

Scored 5.6 on waking. Not doing anything today, and that includes voting. Can’t see the point in England, the country is going down the plug anyway.

I wouldn’t vote for the Brexit party if I were you. In 2016 Farage tweeted “If we vote for Remain on June 23 that will be the end of the steel industry in this country. Simple as that. Vote for Brexit”.  Another lie, then,

British Steel, in case you haven’t noticed, are quoting Brexit as the main reason why they are having the problems that is causing their insolvency. Incidentally, they make 80% of railway lines in the UK. 

Have a good day, folks.

(Sorry, haven’t had my extra strong Americano yet)


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 a bit of DP in that figure as I sorted out the washing before testing.
In having bloods done yesterday, nurse looked at my wrist and said, fetched a doctor who looked at it. She immediately phoned the fracture clinic and told them she wasn`t happy with the repair, I now have an appointment for next week.

Fingers crossed for Bubbles @Kaylz.

Another fine day enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Lanny

10:54 BS 10.8. Mildly surprised by that but, only a little bit. I think I was bitten by something the other day when I was out. I was scratching a little spot near my hairline on the left side of my face that evening & last night another even more massive swelling near it, higher up almost hidden by hair is another one that’s really painful. Put tea tree oil on both last night before bed & I’ll put more on today & it’s gone down a bit but, still painful! 

I was once bitten by something on my chin that swelled to massive proportions & took nearly a week to recover with tea tree & aloe vera. 

Ah, well! A bit more insulin with brunch & midday meds today try, being the operative word, not to scratch them!

A very, late, Good Morning to you all & have a bright day of sunshine or a day in the shade for the undead!


----------



## Lanny

Typing while you were @KARNAK , sorry to hear about your wrist. My sister in law once slipped on the slope down to the car park at our local chemist in the snow & ice & broke her wrist as she instinctively used her hands to break her fall. It had to set in a cast twice as it wasn’t done right the first time!


----------



## Bexlee

6.4 this morning. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today  I seem to be up in the 7s quite a bit lately, not sure why.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

8.4 this morning. I’ve been trying a different insulin regime to cope with the midday steroid spike which seems to be working for fasting reading. Can still finish the day on high 20s though 
Always like to go back to Diabetic Clinic in true Blue Peter style ... this is what I did earlier! 
Hope you’ve all got the Friday feeling xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a splendidly dull 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, again, so close!


----------



## eggyg

A nice round 6 this morning. Must have been the tidying of the shed yesterday afternoon, what a couple of hoarders we are. Babysitting today so will get lots of exercise again today! Have a fab Friday and for all you wage slaves, make the most of this bank holiday weekend as it’s your last for three months!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.9 for me this fine looking day, unfortunately I'm stuck in as I'm the only person available to look after Bubbles, was hoping to get out next Saturday but nope, Bruce is being selfish and going out to a darts exhibition, he's barely looked after HIS Bubbles  

He had his lampshade off for about 2 hours yesterday, he looked VERY odd after almost 3 weeks with it on lol, unfortunately he started on his stump when he went back in the cage so we could get on with tea so it had to go back on, baby steps it seems

Hope everyone has a nice day! 
xxxx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, beautiful day here in sunny Brighton. 6.6 for me this morning, been up an hour and had a coffee and obligatory meds. Going out for breakfast soon as our 33rd wedding anniversary. Happy to report my grandson Jack is home from hospital, very delicate, in pain but so happy to have him back alive and ‘well’. Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

And a special good morning to SueEK, congrats on the 33 years, and great news about your grandson.

My new diet seems to be working well. Went to bed on 6.1 without even a bolus for my Spanish Omelette and salad. Woke up on 5.6 with a straight line overnight. That’s just running on Levemir. I don’t think I can keep that up, but it’s encouraging.

Anyway, this afternoon I get my new wheelchair, so I’ll be even more smug, if that’s possible. You know how shy and retiring I really am

It’s a beautiful day for a whiz round, for sure, so I’ll be building up my Vit D reserves, and so should you.

Have a good day, everyone, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me today.  Will catch up with everyone's news later.


----------



## Lanny

12:32 BS 8.0. Better despite being so late. Oh, my memory these days. So many times now I take my reding, log on here, read the new posts, to me, on this thread ready to post my & I’ve forgotten: always have to switch the machine back on for the reading & time! 

I’m freezing this morning as there’s a definite nip in the air & grey clouds. I did indeed get bitten by something & kept applying aloe vera, for healing, & tea tree, for infection, to my bites yesterday & my blood sugars were higher than normal which I had to correct for: +4 for brunch was too much with almost a hypo before dinner, so, +2 for supper. This morning they’re are lot flatter, I would say but, still very red so, same treatment & try, again operative word, not to scratch!  Is there a resisting temptation emoji: a smiley with an angel on one side & a devil on the other? 

Just got a letter in the post about liver function tests which are about the same & I have a telephone appointment on 18/06/19 about my Lipids test. I had forgotten about those. How worrying I have to wait till June but, it couldn’t be that bad if it can wait. I wonder what my low fat diet these last 2+ months has done? 

Anyways, off for some food, already had my midday meds, had to do them first, as aI almost forgot to take them after gabbing on yesterday’s post: memory; distracted & I forget what I’m supposed to be doing!  And I’m tending towards loquaciousness too: probably already noticed? 

A late Good Day to you all!


----------



## Flower

Good afternoon very late just sneaking in before it’s tomorrow! A 4.8  followed by orthopaedic clinic and now on a train heading up the country . Whirling dervish me but bg surprisingly well behaved! ( for now)

Have a good rest of day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> Morning all, beautiful day here in sunny Brighton. 6.6 for me this morning, been up an hour and had a coffee and obligatory meds. Going out for breakfast soon as our 33rd wedding anniversary. Happy to report my grandson Jack is home from hospital, very delicate, in pain but so happy to have him back alive and ‘well’. Hope you all have a lovely day xx


Pleased to hear the news about your grandson.  Well done on your 33rd anniversary, I am one the same number.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks very late on parade, 9.2 this morning. A bit of NovoRapid sorted that out, Dentist today no problems.

@SueEK congratulations on your 33rd and so glad your grandson is home.


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, this afternoon I get my new wheelchair, so I’ll be even more smug, if that’s possible. You know how shy and retiring I really am



Yeah right.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @Kaylz slowly does it at least you managed to get the lampshade off and back on Bubbles.


----------



## KARNAK

Keep at it @Tickledpinknot we are all here for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, that's 4 days in a row waking in the 7s, I expect my consultant will be badgering me to start using levemir at my appointment next month


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Kaylz slowly does it at least you managed to get the lampshade off and back on Bubbles.


it was a nightmare trying to get it off, with his fur being so long and quite thick it had knotted round the bandage that the lampshades tied on with  took about 5 minutes to sort it out and hurt him a wee bit but nothing else we could do xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

6.2 for me this morning

Well that's the cage going back to the vets today, still cant trust him enough to go back down to Bruce's and be on hs own though so he'll be in my mums room at nights, wish us luck lol

Hope you all have a lovely day!  
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Seem to be having a run in the 5s which I haven’t had for a long time, perhaps the Diabetes Fairy is giving some of my excess glucose to @Northerner in the mornings.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Robin 5.4 for me too. 

Day off then work again tomorrow to oversee the testing of a system upgrade.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and snap @Robin 5.4 for me too.
> 
> Day off then work again tomorrow to oversee the testing of a system upgrade.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope the upgrade goes smoothly  I remember a few weekends doing the same in the past


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Seem to be having a run in the 5s which I haven’t had for a long time, perhaps the Diabetes Fairy is giving some of my excess glucose to @Northerner in the mornings.


I'll have a 'word'   Expect to get a mmol/l back very soon!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.6 today. 

Off for a little surprise meal for sisters birthday. She has no idea. So looking forward to seeing her face. 

Have a great long weekend.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning DF definitely went for me overnight, 11.8. Very warm but overcast except over the bay, clear blue sky. Won`t be eating today fasting to check my Basal readings.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.8 this morning. Pleased with that after a lunch at the noodle bar with the team at work yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning my fellow pancreatically challenged folks. A very nice 5.5 for me today, like back in the day! Don’t think I did anything different yesterday, ah well who are we to wonder? Quiet day at home, the rain is supposed to start today and forget to stop for the half term, typical! As long as it stops for next Saturday as we’re off to the Scottish Borders for a week in a cottage. The east coast not the border which is only 10 minutes drive from us! Lots of walking and bird watching and hopefully seal watching too. Looking forward to it whatever the weather. Have a great day and hope the rain stays away wherever you are.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning inmates

I’m with Northie this morning on 7.2. Same as me, I guess, all this tree pollen means I’m having to use my preventer inhaler regularly morning and evening. It’s the steroid that gives you that little extra boost. As well as tree pollen, it’s inhaling diesel fumes from bloody twenty year old buses as I progress in and out of the village.

Anyway, I’ve now got my new wheelchair. It’s really comfortable, and exceptionally manoeuvrable. I can set it up, lock and unlock it using my phone. It’s got three modes - Eco, Normal and Sport. I’ll use it on Normal for a few days, then move on to Sport, which gives you quicker acceleration through gaps in crowds, or escaping police attention through narrow lanes.

I did play with the remote control. Practised sending it out and along the outside balcony. Ace fun, grandson will love it for sure

Have a great day folks. I will, if I can drag myself away from playing with the wheelchair and Rugby League Magic Weekend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today - you may be right @mikeyB, I too have been using my inhaler more just lately, what a pain!  After a perfect day on Friday, the clouds and rain set in yesterday and appear to be persisting this morning, looking very gloomy out there.


----------



## Lanny

06:19 BS 8.1. Same here too, having to use inhalers more often & I do know I’m more allergic to tree pollen than grass or flowers. The damp weather & cloud cover traps it & is really making me feel short of breath all the time. 

Realised that I forgot to check in yesterday: after midday BS 9.3 but, knew from day before +4 correction too much & had +2 correction & that brought me down nicely: not too low. 

Another dampish grey day & I feel constricted & need my inhalers again this morning! 

I’m going to take my inhalers now & eat some breakfast. I wish you all a good morning & an easy, lazy Sunday!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.7 this morning after carb-free chicken and veg skewers on the bbq last night. Think I may just have a burger next time! 
I hadn’t considered the effect inhalers had on diabetes. You all have so much to take into account and consequences to deal with. 
Have a great day xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.8 for me, off for a run this morning, but it won't be a long one this morning as the ladies I train with are doing their 10k tomorrow.  After that housework, while hub does garden and the a nice sit down to watch the Grand Prix.

Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Just waiting for the call to say systems upgraded and ready to test.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, continuing the run in the 5s! All I did was tweak my Levemir so I had half a unit less in the morning, and half a unit more at night. And the last time I tried that it didn’t produce the same effect! Usual thing with this Diabetes malarkey, I expect, it'll work until it doesn’t.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies!!

5.2 for me, whats that again? Haven't seen one of those myself in ages!! 

my living room is now cage free and feels great with the extra space lol, Bubbles has been fab, currently ko'd on the coffee table

Had to reduce my lunch time dose yesterday, all I'd done was give the living room a quick hoover to get rid of the cat litter from the behind where the cage had been  me and Bruce then went out for a 1.5 mile walk, it was drizzling the whole time but was still a lovely walk 

Anyways I hope you all have a great day!!  
xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. No sign of the sun yet , I hope it gets over it’s shyness soon. 
Thanks for reminding me to do my inhaler I had completely forgotten, I find my Asthma doesn’t like the warmer weather, winter time I hardly need to use them. 

Woke up for a wee around 04 30 Scan said 6.2 back to bed for some more shut eye , woke just after 07 00 scanned 6.1. I am very happy with this sensor as it’s a gud un  and I am happy to say I must have one of the new batch as I am itch free , I felt like ripping my last one off as the itch was driving me batty. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Lanny

Hey! Congrats on the HS @Kaylz !


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the House Special @Kaylz!


----------



## eggyg

Morning on another damp day. Had very heavy rain earlier, dried up now so fingers crossed, I hate being stuck in the house. Anyways I digress, in the 5s again, 5.7. Pretty pleased with that. Have a smashing Sunday everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.1 a bit better, however went down to 2.2 at 11.30 pm. No hypo feelings just bed time test, retested to make sure reading was correct. JB`s and a digestive biscuit soon brought levels back up, see what happens today fun ain`t it.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz. 

Suns trying to poke its face out but clouds are winning, enjoy your day folks.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Had another presumably steroid induced 7.2 this morning. Upping the Levemir by 1 morning and evening, see what happens. It’s only a game, anyway.

Horrible morning to wake up to. The hammering rain that Eggy slept through was here early doors as it moves south. It’s just grey and gloomy now. Unlike me, of course.

So it’s probably a stopping in day, more Super League Magic Weekend. If it brightens up, I’ll nip down into the village to get some double cream and nuts. The nuts are for a curry served with cauliflower rice. (That’s what needs the ground nuts). I’m not admitting what the cream is for.

I’ve got a big advantage over other folk trying to lose weight. I never feel hungry. I could easily fast for a week. That’s only the last couple of years. I think it’s an odd neurological symptom, but very handy. If I could bottle that, I could be retired in a Caribbean Mansion in a year.

Have a good day folks, nicer weather tomorrow


----------



## SueEK

Hi forum folks, 6.3 at 5.30 this morning, up bright and early for car boot and just got home, brilliant morning, lots of bargains. Considering went to sons bbq yesterday and had a burger and a hot dog with small portion of potato salad was pleasantly surprised with big number.  
Kaylz, Glad to hear Bubbles is doing so well, love and care always pay off.
Am back to work Tuesday after 5 weeks off, am hoping I will last the day!!
Have a great Bank Holiday all.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.5 @ 6.12am but I was up all night till 4ish then got on the sofa till 9, then messed about a bit before taking my bg so dunno if this is a true reading plus I'm still having lots of trouble trying to get any blood at all. Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Lanny

04:14 BS 10.7 just 22 minutes after eating before bed. Stayed up to watch the 2 hour HBO special of GOT The Last Watch live about the making of GOT from season 1 to 8 in Belfast, Croatia & Iceland.

Exhausted now & heading off to sleep. So, a very early Good Morning to you all & have a Good Day. Will catch up later after 40 winks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, looking wet and windy out there


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.  It’s 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. A grey and cloudy Bank Hol here.


----------



## nonethewiser

Decent 5.7 on waking.  Took dog out first thing and come back and had boiled eggs and soldiers.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

Looking quite reasonable outside at the moment.

Luckily no work today. Yesterday's quick check that everything was working turned into 9 hours.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.8 for me this morning. I’ve not checked in properly for a while. Hectic being back at work etc. It’s half term now and a well earned rest I think. 

I’ll be honest...I’ve really wobbled for the last fortnight and my eating has not been good. My levels have been up and down somewhat too. I need to reign it in a little otherwise I’ll be on a slippery slope which I don’t want after making such good progress this year.


----------



## Kaylz

good morning guys 

5.9 for me on this rather dull but at least dry day

have a lovely day folks 
xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.8 this dry and bright morning but I need to be indoors emptying kitchen ready for tomorrow’s refit. Waited nearly 20 years for a new kitchen now I’m trying to fit it in around chemo. Planning’s not my strength, clearly!
Have a good bank holiday xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.9 this morning, weather can't make its mind up, cloudy if I look out my front windows  but sunny if I look out the back ones. 

Have a great bank holiday everyone despite what the weather throws at us.

Really pleased with this result as I had a small piece of hubbies birthday cake yesterday as well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers, well I hope you aren’t camping if you’re up in not so sunny Cumbria, wet, windy and dull! Well that’s enough about me, back in the sixes today, 6.7! The fives were as short lived as hopefully The Brexit Party will be. Controversial? Have a great Bank Holiday, everyday’s a Bank Holiday for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 4.6. Good enough. I did notice a mid night dip to 3.5ish, but I didn’t wake up. Don’t mind about that too much, correcting that would have lifted the morning score. It’s just Levemir playing.

I stayed up late just to watch the interesting phenomenon of a section of the British public voting for a party that has absolutely no policies. None they would dare make public, anyway. Doesn’t matter, though. Might focus a few minds in Westminster, though. Not that there are that many

Breezy, rainy and cool today, and someone said it was a Bank Holiday. I shall spend it watching cricket, a warm up game between England and Afghanistan. Hope nobody mentions the War

Have a good day, everyone.

PS This evening I will make a curry, and serve it with cauliflower rice, suffused with ground walnuts. There’s a culture clash if ever there was one


----------



## Jodee

Good morning Mike and everyone

Mine has been a bit erratic on rising to begin with 12.2, 13.7, 10.6,  3 days in the 9s (9.7, 9.1 x 2) and today at 8.7 mmol

Breezy cloudy and sunny spells here.

Love curry 

Wishing you and all a great day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a cloudy day, 3 month review tomorrow will be interesting to see what the HbA1c result will be. 

Great to see you posting @merrymunky.

Good luck with kitchen fit @Tickledpinknot.

Great cake @Grannylorraine, bet it tasted lush.

Enjoy the Bank Holiday folks, I`m with @eggyg every days a Bank Holiday.


----------



## chisterette

Woke up reading as 'LO' on the Libre this morning and upon a fingerstick at 2.3

3 jelly babies shoved down fairly quickly upon waking is an interesting breakfast! 

Feeling a fair bit better now and off to enjoy some of this sunshine!


----------



## Northerner

chisterette said:


> Woke up reading as 'LO' on the Libre this morning and upon a fingerstick at 2.3
> 
> 3 jelly babies shoved down fairly quickly upon waking is an interesting breakfast!
> 
> Feeling a fair bit better now and off to enjoy some of this sunshine!


Goodness!  Time to check your basal?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today - I wonder if I'll see the 6s again, never mind the 5s!   A bit gloomy again today.


----------



## SueEK

Haven’t checked bg this morning, up early and now ready for work after 5 weeks off, hoping my shoulder will last the day. Bright but cooler in Brighton today, have a good one all and hope your readings are just where you want them to be x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke up on 6.3 with slanted down arrow and a very wriggly line,  it was wandering between 4 and a tad over 10 , I expect that’s due to Antibiotics and infection not playing nicely with diabetes. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Back on the libre next week. It'll be good to see a fuller picture again. I suspect some timings need adjusting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a 4.2 on the seesaw of diabetes.

Having my hair cut today so 'Steel Magnolias' is playing in my head with Dolly Parton and Julia Roberts having a hypo...

Have a stable bg day if you can


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Very cosmopolitan!



Hit the nail on the head! Our mate is covered in tats and piercings, so he stands out a bit, hahaha. We had a fab time - ev1 was really friendly.

Morning all. 11.4 here...oops!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.7 here on my new Libre sensor. It's reading about 1.0 below my meter at the mo, so probably more like 4.7. Yippee, it rained heavily last night, first decent rain for a fortnight (we had a short shower about a week ago) won’t have to water the veg patch for a few days!


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Haven’t checked bg this morning, up early and now ready for work after 5 weeks off, hoping my shoulder will last the day. Bright but cooler in Brighton today, have a good one all and hope your readings are just where you want them to be x


Hope your day goes well @SueEK


----------



## Kaylz

morning you lovely lot! 

5.5 prick, 6.2 scan, sensor change was yesterday, I don't bother applying it 24 hours before activating it and I'm always quite happy with the closeness of them

hope you all have a fab day, I however am tempted to tie Bubbles down as he's being a right terror this morning lol
xx


----------



## eggyg

Heck I’m late! I just totally forgot, Mr Eggy got up before me, this never happens, and it threw me. Anyways a big fat 6 today. Can’t leave the house as waiting for a delivery, just know it’s coming today sometime. Weather sunny/ dull/ windy/ sunny/ dull etc etc. Doesn’t know what it wants to do, all I know I won’t need what’s being delivered today. A cantilevered parasol!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up a bit late this morning. My sensor expired just before I got up, so a fingerpick tells me I’m 6.5. Went to bed on 7ish, so that’s just fine as far as I’m concerned. I’ll bung a new sensor on after the shower and shave (including the upper right arm).

Had a panic yesterday. The flashy high end dishwasher started behaving very oddly, running the wrong program, and not projecting the time left on the program onto the floor. I fixed it though. As it must be a mini computer in the machine, I switched it off at the plug. As expected, the hard reboot worked, and it’s now working perfectly. Rocket science, that is.

Pity we can’t do that with humans.

Anyway, must leave you - my new ceramic pans arrive sometime today. And new summer grade srtripy PJs, for the prisoner look

Have a good day, team, and don’t worry - the Met Office tell me it’s going to get warmer soon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry manic day at work so not have time to post this before now.  This morning was 5.3.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.5 @ 6.36am...

I have been spectacularly stupid re eating today. Got to go for a liver scan soon, just waiting for the appt letter. I'm hoping I haven't left it too late. Livers can only take so much.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Guys/girls, very late today. Been a bit of a sad day, 7.6 this morning but pales into significance with the passing of my dear friend Tracy, 44 years old. Had my 3 month review today HbA1c 39 very stable, all other tests spot on. Off to the fracture clinic tomorrow see if they can reassemble my wrist without the bone breaking through the skin. Sorry if I don`t reply to posts just need a bit of me & Tracy time, I`m sure you will all understand.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi Guys/girls, very late today. Been a bit of a sad day, 7.6 this morning but pales into significance with the passing of my dear friend Tracy, 44 years old. Had my 3 month review today HbA1c 39 very stable, all other tests spot on. Off to the fracture clinic tomorrow see if they can reassemble my wrist without the bone breaking through the skin. Sorry if I don`t reply to posts just need a bit of me & Tracy time, I`m sure you will all understand.


I'm so sorry to hear the sad news about your friend Ted


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Hi Guys/girls, very late today. Been a bit of a sad day, 7.6 this morning but pales into significance with the passing of my dear friend Tracy, 44 years old. Had my 3 month review today HbA1c 39 very stable, all other tests spot on. Off to the fracture clinic tomorrow see if they can reassemble my wrist without the bone breaking through the skin. Sorry if I don`t reply to posts just need a bit of me & Tracy time, I`m sure you will all understand.


Morning Ted and so very sorry to hear about your friend Tracy. I lost my best friend at the same age and I miss her to this day, my condolences to you. 
Glad your results were good and hope your appointment goes well xxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Good luck @KARNAK and commiserations.

Do the best you can everyone and have a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks, been a while, but I thought I would let you know, I am still in the land of the living. 

5.2 this morning

Hope you are all well


----------



## Kaylz

Hazel said:


> Hello folks, been a while, but I thought I would let you know, I am still in the land of the living.
> 
> 5.2 this morning
> 
> Hope you are all well


Nice to hear from you, hope you are keeping well and congrats on the HS!  
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

Prick - another 5.5 Libre - 5.9 

Hope you all have a great day, I had a present bought for me which 'might' be arriving today, so I'll be staying in, in the hope that it does, very excited about it so watch this space 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, libre still reading 1.0 low, but at least it’s consistent.

So sorry to hear about your friend Tracey, @KARNAK 

Good to hear from you, @Hazel, and with a house Special, too!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A Libre 6.1 for me.

So sorry about your friend @KARNAK.  Take care.

Hiya @Hazel. What you been up to?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello folks, been a while, but I thought I would let you know, I am still in the land of the living.
> 
> 5.2 this morning
> 
> Hope you are all well


Congratulations on the House Special @Hazel!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Pretty rubbish 15.7 this morning, I did have chemo yesterday but no extra steroids so it is what it is 

@Ditto hope you get your liver scan appointment soon - don’t drink too much beforehand, unless you’re in a speedy scanner. 
@KARNAK thinking of you and sending hugs xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A decidedly average 6.4 today. Off to Mr Eggy’s 6 monthly cardiology appointment this afternoon. I think they’ll be happy with him. Wonder if they’ll sign him off and/or reduce some of his meds? We’ll see. Sorry to hear about your friend @KARNAK, just goes to show life is so precious make the most of it. And welcome back @Hazel, showing off with your house special!  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A decidedly average 6.4 today. Off to Mr Eggy’s 6 monthly cardiology appointment this afternoon. I think they’ll be happy with him. Wonder if they’ll sign him off and/or reduce some of his meds? We’ll see. Sorry to hear about your friend @KARNAK, just goes to show life is so precious make the most of it. And welcome back @Hazel, showing off with your house special!  Have a great day everyone.


Hope all is good at Mr Eggy's appointment


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

And commiserations to Ted on the loss of your friend. Take your time, we’ll understand.

And a special Hello to Hazel Good to see you back now that Scottish hibernation has finished. You didn’t get a mention on Springwatch, mind.

I woke on 7.2, in range all night but for that. BG test 6.7 (new sensor check). No problem, then. Apart from getting up, it took 5 minutes to straighten my legs for the upright position. Hope I’m never woken up by the fire alarm

Anyway, the weather is getting better for the Cricket World Cup. Starts tomorrow, so that’s the next few weeks sorted. If I’m a bit absent occasionally, that’ll be why. I can’t watch cricket on the iPad and write drivel on here simultaneously, which should come as relief

Have a good day, folks. It’s Wednesday, so time to start winding down for the weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for the welcome back everyone.
I have been lurking though. 

Been a tough few months.    Following a really bad Hba1C at my last annual review, I asked if I could return to Lantus to help me get my numbers down.    They don't prescribe it any more (I am in Scotland) they prescribed it's cheaper replacement Abasaglar.   My numbers, as you saw, are down, but I was feeling awful.    I was so confused, (more so than normal), extreme fatigue and sleepiness, I was just not functioning. 

I sought out my DSN, explained, the upshot is I  one of the 5% who cannot tolerate Abasaglar, who I put back onto Lantus. 
Thank God, in the last week, I feel sooo much better, brighter, more with it. 

On a happier note, on Easter Sunday, I was baptised in the local Baptist Church, full emersion - it was a truly joyous day

Thanks again, I will pop in from time to time


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.7 @ 8.19am which I'm very surprised at as I had a stupidly carby day yesterday, just got plain ol' fed-up of thinking I have to be good.  Worry worry worry all the time, obsessed with food...either pigging or going without instead of being normal. Mind you, I've never been normal with food, always had a problem.

Welcome back Hazel, I missed your input. 



> @Ditto hope you get your liver scan appointment soon - don’t drink too much beforehand, unless you’re in a speedy scanner.


I don't think it's that kind of scanner is it? I think they just blob you with jelly and run a thingy around and about like when you are expecting except it's very disappointing because nothing is on the way!  Tickled you make me feel dead ashamed for moaning and groaning.


----------



## Jodee

Good day to all.


29 May 2019  BG before breakfast 09.15am 6.9 mmol
Breakfast Oats as usual with berries and yoghurt

BG before Lunch 5.5 mmol - at 1.25pm  - to celebrate......
Lunch 2 rashers bacon on 1 slice Burgen bread with brown sauce + cuppa
2 hrs after 7.0 mmol

So sorry @ Ted for your loss.  I hope they can fix your wrist for you and you get some good pain killers to help.

@Drummer Hope all goes well for your liver scan.


----------



## nonethewiser

One extreme to another, 4.0 yesterday and 9.1 today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry to be so late checking in, just an incredibly busy day at work, that I have only just escaped from.  Anyway was a 6.4 for me when I woke up this morning.


----------



## merrymunky

I’ve been terrible at checking in recently. 6.7 this morning for me. Had a busy day. It’s half term so today my husband and my mum took my nephew to the cinema. Hubby and I then went on to his parent’s house for tea. I also received my brand new iPhone (XS Max) and an currently setting it up. I also picked up a new pretty...a rose gold morganite and diamond ring. A good day I’d say!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi girls & guys, I know most of you will be tucked up by now or should be. Still one handed typing, operation in 3 weeks on my wrist, in the words of the great person Allah the consultant says its f***ked. Thankyou for all your condolences, dear Tracy caught pneumonia, nice to see another friend/member back, Hazel! Going through the posts lots of members have problems hopefully nothing too drastic but you are all in my thoughts, congratulations on your Baptism Hazel prayers for you. Hope Mr eggyg`s review goes well @eggyg, nice ring @merrymunky, I`ll hang around for a while not ready to get my head down yet, hope you all sleep tight.


----------



## KARNAK

Sorry 6.6 this morning, 2.9 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Wet and gloomy outside, not at all like this time last year when we had a heatwave!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, on this wet and extremely miserable day. Up with the larks this morning, woke at 4.30, got up at 5. A 6.2 today. Just chillin’ at the moment as have the 4 grandchildren coming for a sleepover later. Everyone also coming round for a meal to celebrate our middle daughter’s birthday, it isn’t until Tuesday but we will be away ( bad parents!) but hey, she’s 32 we weren’t planning on taking her to soft play and for an ice cream afterwards, I think she will be fine with her fiancé and daughter! Well, I’ve a lasagne and a rhubarb crumble to make so best get on. Have a fabulous day and I hope the weather is better where you are.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Got a new toy last night a new synth module. It'll be fun playing with that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> lasagne and a rhubarb crumble to make


I've never tried lasagne and rhubarb crumble, seems a curious mix  Is it a Carlisle speciality?


----------



## Bloden

Morning chaps. 2.8 here...

If the rain stays away - not likely - we’re off to deepest darkest Ceredigion for a river walk.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. 7.7 after a 4am migraine and a couple of jelly babies as I wasn’t sure what caused the headache, usually Low levels. Luckily it’s 1/2 term so I can laze in bed for a while.

Had a great time surprising my sister for her birthday at the weekend she had no idea so it was really good. Lovely to spend time with her and her family, always fun (and exhausting!!) with little nephews and niece.  Nice to escape back to the silence of a hotel room at the end of the day though! 

Hope you’re doing ok @KARNAK

Hope @merrymunky is enjoying the break as much as I am.

@mikeyB how are the new wheels going??

Have a great day all.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from a grey and dank looking Brighton. A 6.1 for me this morning, aching a touch from physio yesterday, must ensure I do all my exercises. For those who are interested Jack (head injury) is improving, happier at home and pain reducing but still no follow up as yet. Locals have raised £360 for a new bike to replace his stolen one, isn’t that lovely. Have my 5 yr old grandson today so I’ll be kept busy. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Forecast is dire here, 'here' being Dumfries and Galloway, will look forward to being blown off the most Southerly tip of Scotland later.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> I've never tried lasagne and rhubarb crumble, seems a curious mix  Is it a Carlisle speciality?


It’s like a Cornish pasty, sweet and savoury,  half layers of Bolognaise, bechamel sauce and pasta sheets and half stewed rhubarb and crumble topping! One pot meal, and yes totally exclusive to Carlisle, well my house anyways!


----------



## emmgeo

5.7 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

morning folks  

7.0 for me this morning and nae feeling the best

horrible looking day here as well and I've got the dentist at 10:10 so think it'll be straight home and changed into cosy loungewear lol

hope you all have a lovely day!  
xx


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning chaps. 2.8 here...
> 
> If the rain stays away - not likely - we’re off to deepest darkest Ceredigion for a river walk.


I suspect the river may come to you!


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning all from a grey and dank looking Brighton. A 6.1 for me this morning, aching a touch from physio yesterday, must ensure I do all my exercises. For those who are interested Jack (head injury) is improving, happier at home and pain reducing but still no follow up as yet. Locals have raised £360 for a new bike to replace his stolen one, isn’t that lovely. Have my 5 yr old grandson today so I’ll be kept busy. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing x


Good news about Jack - and well done to your local community for raising the money for a replacement bike


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 5.3 this lovely sunny morning 

Thank goodness your wrist can be ‘sorted’ with surgery @KARNAK .

Enjoy the day as best you can everyone. I’ll try and send the sunshine out around the nation


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Nice and sunny here at the mo. Hope it lasts as I really need to cut the grass!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me this morning, after the munchies just before I went to bed last night.  Didn't eat my dinner until 8.45 due to running and my son forgetting to put it on to cook (I will let him off this time he has a heavy cold, and was shattered when he came home from work), but come 11pm just as I am getting ready for bed huge attack of the munchies, had only just taken my post meal reading which was 5.5 so not bg issues.  Anyway long story short I ate 2 jelly babies as I thought that would take away the munchies but while controlling how much I age and the amount of carbs.  But I need to break this cycle of having the munchies before I go to bed as it is not hunger and I don't think it is thirst either as I drink almost 3 ltrs of water spaced out during the day and evening.  I think it has just become a habit that I need to break.  Sorry waffled on a bit there.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Nice and sunny here at the mo. Hope it lasts as I really need to cut the grass!


Hi Stitch

Nice to see you back, and yes lovely sunny day in Essex.  Hope you get your grass cut.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Oops, 7.1. Never mind, decent straight line overnight, so an entirely technical problem, and nothing at all to do with the Twirl I indulged in after dinner last night.

I see Boris Johnston is being taken to court for misconduct in public office, for his multiple assertions that we paid the EU £350m a week. Whether this will run or not, that law originates from the 13th century, to justify chopping folks heads off. Now you can just get life. What fun.

In other news, the government has spent £100m of our money on ‘Brexit consultants’. Didn’t  they know what Brexit will do? And if they didn’t, why did they want to do it? Just saying.

Anyway, never mind all that, the Cricket World Cup has started, some things in life are more important than politics. See you later

Have a good day, folks. It’s raining here, but not at The Oval.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Forecast is dire here, 'here' being Dumfries and Galloway, will look forward to being blown off the most Southerly tip of Scotland later.


One of our favourite coastlines, you’re not a million miles from us and we always get the same weather, so totally understand the dire forecast. We’re doing southern eastern Scottish coast next week, forecast a bit warmer but wet! Ah well, raincoats at the ready. Enjoy.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woke to a 6.2 today. Having a very lazy day today after a fairly manic one yesterday. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 6.6 @ 5.48am bit blustery here today, weather's been very iffy.


----------



## Kaylz

what a day

late getting seen by the dentist, have 4 appointments for work, THEN Parcelforce have attempted delivery of my present at the wrong address! The gut on the phone tried his best to try and get it redelivered to the correct address today but just wasn't possible so I have another day of waiting in tomorrow! Watch the weather be absolutely beautiful tomorrow now  xx


----------



## merrymunky

Bexlee said:


> Morning all. 7.7 after a 4am migraine and a couple of jelly babies as I wasn’t sure what caused the headache, usually Low levels. Luckily it’s 1/2 term so I can laze in bed for a while.
> 
> Had a great time surprising my sister for her birthday at the weekend she had no idea so it was really good. Lovely to spend time with her and her family, always fun (and exhausting!!) with little nephews and niece.  Nice to escape back to the silence of a hotel room at the end of the day though!
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok @KARNAK
> 
> Hope @merrymunky is enjoying the break as much as I am.
> 
> @mikeyB how are the new wheels going??
> 
> Have a great day all.



Oh I am. I don’t want to go back to work on Monday!! Summer term is always a killer.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> what a day
> 
> late getting seen by the dentist, have 4 appointments for work, THEN Parcelforce have attempted delivery of my present at the wrong address! The gut on the phone tried his best to try and get it redelivered to the correct address today but just wasn't possible so I have another day of waiting in tomorrow! Watch the weather be absolutely beautiful tomorrow now  xx


Grrr...!


----------



## Paul123

Good evening all, my bs was 4.6 this morning. Hope you all have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Bexlee

@merrymunky ....... 38 get ups I make it from Monday for me.  I know we get a huge amount of time off compared to people with a ‘real’ job in the real world, but the last 1/2 term is hard work almost as bad as September! Enjoy the last day tomorrow.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks late on board again 7.1this morning 2.8 at the moment, its been warm today at the moment 25.C in the living room, I won`t tell you what I am wearing but not a lot comes to mind. Thank you my friends for all your kind comments, had a Osteoporosis bone scan today, apparently I`m in between, Osteopenia who cares? Podiatrist tomorrow any tips @Flower? can I have your next cast off? No @Lanny for a couple of days, just trawl through the posts see who we can upset.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, lowest for ages


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, a dastardly 9.0 @ 5.35am for me due to chippy chips last night with dinner.  Not worth the worry.

Have a good day all, yay it's the weekend and can I just ask, where did May go? 

Watched a cracking documentary last night on BBC4. Giles Coren (very easy on the eye) visited various places and tried different diets. He spent time with a biome interested couple eating pulses and saurkraut, then a place where they all eat Keto led by a 50yr old very fit looking man in America and another place in America where they are all Fruitarians and hippy-like. Very interesting.


----------



## emmgeo

Morning all   5.4 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me. 4.8 when I went for a wee at 3:30 so pretty steady.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Up early again, need a bit of peace before the tribe arise! A 5.9 at 6.30 this morning. Happy with that as my resolve went last night and I had some rhubarb crumble. TBF I hardly had any of the lasagne, just the ragu. A new drive through KFC opened just down the road a few weeks back so have promised the kids that they can have that for lunch today. I might have a go, Mr Eggy is more excited than the kids, he loves it! Another wet and miserable day, the sun hasn’t made an appearance for three days now, so it’s looking like a walk to the park isn’t on the cards today. Thank goodness for Apple TV, will stream a film for them. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Off to the Hay festival this weekend to see talks by Philippe Sands (wrote East West Street - brilliant book!) and Katya Adler. Hope the sun shines!

That’s great news @SueEK.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, amazingly! I had such a huge meal out last night that my Libre trace looked like Mount Everest overnight, with the summit at 3am! Don’t really understand how I fell back to normal, when all bolus would have been out of my system by midnight, must have been yesterday's walking.


----------



## SueEK

Not a very good 6.8 this morning, could this possibly be because I had pie and chips last night aargh, just caved in, got to be a good girl. Have grandson again today as my son is practicing for the London to Brighton bike ride, no rest for the wicked. Yesterday turned out to be a beautiful day and more to come, lovely. Have a super day everyone and a great weekend, don’t forget the sun lotion.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


I think that's one of the lowest waking numbers I've ever seen from you @Stitch147, you're usually (and frustratingly!) in the 8s and 9s Looks like you have escaped the dangers of the US diet!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 5.0 after a 2.3 in the night who knows  not had a low like that at 3am for ages. Anyone seen the DF floating around? 

Hope all goes well at the podiatry clinic @KARNAK , no casts or top tips for you I’m afraid- still trying to fathom it out myself! 

Have a stable glucose day if you can


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies! 

5.9 for me this morning and a rather sore mouth, the little thing they put in your mouth for x-rays at the dentist has slightly cut me 

well I'm glad that I have to wait in on my redelivery today as the weather is absolutely horrendous, sitting here shivering lol

hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 

A lovely 5.9 for me today. Only the second time I’ve ever woken up to a 5. Happy with that. I’ve been so bad lately so I need to start reigning myself in again. Don’t want to spoil all that lovely progress I made.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.9 for me today, after resisting the late evening munchies, settled for a can of 7up zero instead, but did the trick. 

Nearly the weekend yay.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 5.4. Grand, and a nice straightish line overnight. Thanks to the iron grip of Levemir, getting out of bed only shoved that up to 5.6. Neat.

Riveting cricket game yesterday. England beat South Africa by 104 runs. Good batting, good bowling and superb fielding. Today, it’s West Indies v Pakistan occupying my attention

Front page of The Guardian today reveals that a Labour Peer never spoke in the Lords last year, never voted, was never on a committee, and claimed £50,000 in expenses. About a third of Lords never spoke, and claimed between £40K and £70K without taking any part in business. The total of those lazy sods’ claims comes to £3.5m. Nice job if you can get it.

And another reminder that the English parliament does not represent a democracy. If it did, stuff like this couldn’t happen. Every Labour government since the beginning of last century have promised House of Lords reform, but never done it. Because it affords a nice relaxed sinecure after the public vote you out.

What’s a champagne anarchist supposed to do? Answers on a postcard.

Have a good day folks, weekend starts at lunchtime.


----------



## Hazel

I was 5.6 on rising this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Amazing what a bit of insulin can do, Hazel

Keep up the good work x


----------



## Docb

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What’s a champagne anarchist supposed to do? Answers on a post.
> 
> .



OK.  Maybe he should give thanks for a system where at least some people of great experience and intellectual power scrutinise the crap that the bunch of sound bite jockeys in the other place propose should be laws of the land.  Don't damn the whole thing for the antics of the few.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Front page of The Guardian today reveals that a Labour Peer never spoke in the Lords last year, never voted, was never on a committee, and claimed £50,000 in expenses. About a third of Lords never spoke, and claimed between £40K and £70K without taking any part in business. The total of those lazy sods’ claims comes to £3.5m. Nice job if you can get it.



OK how do I apply , sounds like the sort of job I could do.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning my lovelies!
> 
> 5.9 for me this morning and a rather sore mouth, the little thing they put in your mouth for x-rays at the dentist has slightly cut me
> 
> well I'm glad that I have to wait in on my redelivery today as the weather is absolutely horrendous, sitting here shivering lol
> 
> hope you all have a great day!
> xx


Believe it or not, I have a very small mouth and after getting my mouth split yet again, I asked if they could do anything about it. They now use a children’s  mouth opener thingy. Wish I’d known years ago! Worth an ask next time @Kaylz.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Believe it or not, I have a very small mouth and after getting my mouth split yet again, I asked if they could do anything about it. They now use a children’s  mouth opener thingy. Wish I’d known years ago! Worth an ask next time @Kaylz.


I remember a few years ago telling my dentist that fillings didn't bother me, it was the needle in the gum that I found truly awful. When he next came to inject me I felt virtually nothing, although he did inject twice. The reason? Child-size needles!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> I think that's one of the lowest waking numbers I've ever seen from you @Stitch147, you're usually (and frustratingly!) in the 8s and 9s Looks like you have escaped the dangers of the US diet!


I actually lost almost a stone in weight whilst in America!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> I actually lost almost a stone in weight whilst in America!


well done, that is brilliant, go on holiday and lose weight.


----------



## nonethewiser

7.1 here, looking forward to a glass of wine or two tonight.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Believe it or not, I have a very small mouth and after getting my mouth split yet again, I asked if they could do anything about it. They now use a children’s  mouth opener thingy. Wish I’d known years ago! Worth an ask next time @Kaylz.


It was the hard plastic thing that holds the sheet to do the x-ray, opening my mouth isn't a problem  lol, its just cut the back of my gum where the tongue joins (if that makes sense) so sore to even talk! I've 4 appointments made and impressions to get done at one, that part I really do hate  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Yay, my gift finally arrived today! 

I am now the proud owner of a 2 in 1 cross trainer/exercise bike!! Had 10 minutes on it after getting it built up and I absolutely love it!! 
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks late on board again, been watching a documentary on Meat Loaf. Went to the Podiatrist this morning forgot my clippers no clippers no clip, next Friday now. Torbay air show tomorrow the green & beach is chocabloc with traders, eaters and boozers. Have to save myself for the Liverpool game, local club laying on lots of grub, bought myself squid tapas can`t eat the crap they offer. Oh 5.8 this morning and at 22:10 in the dark 25.C in the living room at the moment.


Sleep tight my friends.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  That came round again quick! 

 

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## emmgeo

5.8 for the 1st June


----------



## emmgeo

Northerner said:


> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  That came round again quick!
> 
> View attachment 11345
> 
> Good morning  6.8 for me today


I must say since I got ill on February 1st and while being in hospital getting the news I am a diabetic, this last 4 months have been a blur and gone so quick.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

6.7 for me this morning and 6.9 prick

Such a beautiful day here thankfully as me & Bruce were hoping to get out to the pageant today so no need to jump on the cross trainer today! 

Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing! 
xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies!
> 
> 6.7 for me this morning and 6.9 prick
> 
> Such a beautiful day here thankfully as me & Bruce were hoping to get out to the pageant today so no need to jump on the cross trainer today!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!
> xx


Beautiful here too, glad you liked your pressie, enjoy the pageant x


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch and punch-  8.3 after another 2.9 hypo at 2.30am. 

The sun is out here and it’s a beautiful day, enjoy whatever you’re doing


----------



## eggyg

June already, how the heck did that happened? A very naughty 7.5 for me as that bloomin’ rhubarb crumble just slipped into my mouth again! Well I can’t be a paragon of virtue all the time.  Off on our hols today, a week in a quaint cottage in a tiny, coastal village in the Scottish Borders, renowned for its crab sandwiches and being a film location for Avengers: The End Game ( whatever that is) according to my 12 year geeky grandson. The forecast unfortunately isn’t what you lucky Southerners are getting but living in the Lake District means I’m used to it. Not sure if there’s WiFi so this might be au revoir for a week. Good luck to everyone with appointments/ reviews etc, happy birthday/congratulations etc. See you in a week.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

White rabbits from me as well and happy new sensor day. 

Have a good day with totally dull and boring BG numbers.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> June already, how the heck did that happened? A very naughty 7.5 for me as that bloomin’ rhubarb crumble just slipped into my mouth again! Well I can’t be a paragon of virtue all the time.  Off on our hols today, a week in a quaint cottage in a tiny, coastal village in the Scottish Borders, renowned for its crab sandwiches and being a film location for Avengers: The End Game ( whatever that is) according to my 12 year geeky grandson. The forecast unfortunately isn’t what you lucky Southerners are getting but living in the Lake District means I’m used to it. Not sure if there’s WiFi so this might be au revoir for a week. Good luck to everyone with appointments/ reviews etc, happy birthday/congratulations etc. See you in a week.


Have a lovely holiday Mr and Mrs Eggy, hope it is everything you want it to be x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here an hour ago, 7.2 an hour later after a snooze. I reduced my basal last night to compensate for the walking we did yesterday, only, unlike the previous night when I should have reduced basal and didn’t...you get the idea.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> June already, how the heck did that happened? A very naughty 7.5 for me as that bloomin’ rhubarb crumble just slipped into my mouth again! Well I can’t be a paragon of virtue all the time.  Off on our hols today, a week in a quaint cottage in a tiny, coastal village in the Scottish Borders, renowned for its crab sandwiches and being a film location for Avengers: The End Game ( whatever that is) according to my 12 year geeky grandson. The forecast unfortunately isn’t what you lucky Southerners are getting but living in the Lake District means I’m used to it. Not sure if there’s WiFi so this might be au revoir for a week. Good luck to everyone with appointments/ reviews etc, happy birthday/congratulations etc. See you in a week.


Have a fabulous time!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me today.

have a great holiday Eggy and Mr Eggy.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 6.8 this morning. It’s going to be a mostly restful day. Bit of housework, some laundry...Netflix. Nice.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

4.8 this morning, I think I can start reducing the Lantus, woohoo


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9 on a lovely day. Air show starts at noon the bay is filling up very quickly, won`t be any room on the beach soon.

Have a great holiday @eggyg and hubby.

Has anyone heard from @Lanny?

Have a good day folks, stay safe.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

7.4 which is amazing for me. Wish I knew how/why then I could recreate it 
Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.9 on a lovely day. Air show starts at noon the bay is filling up very quickly, won`t be any room on the beach soon.
> 
> Have a great holiday @eggyg and hubby.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @Lanny?
> 
> Have a good day folks, stay safe.


Enjoy the airshow!  I used to live near the cliff top in Folkestone and remember seeing the Red Arrows flying over my road - very low! - during the Shepway Air Festival. Always was a very popular event, but not sure if it's taking place this year.

I've also been wondering where @Lanny is - hope all is OK


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.4 this morning. Been out for a girly catch up with the bestie.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 4.4 for me. Hope you are all well


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. 8.2 @ 6.20am which at this time of night seems like a lifetime ago!


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry for the late report, had a very bad night and morning.

Last evening, for social/family reasons I partook of a very thin crust pizza, just less than half of a 10 inch. Nothing else of note. I’d pre bolussed, and two hours later checked the BG and it was down to 5.6, noting the expected lift after eating to around 8. Fine bit of bolussing, and an hour later took my evening Levemir. Checked my BG, 13.2. with an upward arrow on the Libre. This is now four  hours after eating. Got exactly the same result on fingerprick. 30 minutes later, 15.2. A whack of Humalog did nothing. 1 in the morning it hadn’t changed. 2 in the morning no change. Another slug of Humalog (that’s the panic dose) then went to sleep. 

So guess what I woke up on? 12.2, again confirmed by BG. Mind you , that was 11.30: but it was a sedately decline from the previous high with no evidence of Humalog denting. A morning correction and morning Levemir has got me back to normal, cruising along in range. 

You know what the most interesting thing is about this? Twice I got identical numbers on the Libre and blood test.

The second interesting thing, is where the f*** did all that come from? And where did the Humalog go? It’s working today, so it’s not a duff pen. Same needle (of course), and I’m not sickening for anything. 

Answers, as usual on a postcard to the Diabetes Fairy, Harrogate. The postman knows where to deliver.


----------



## Lanny

04:42 BS 6.1. 

Oops! I'm been VERY distracted lately & forgot how long it's been since I checked in on the forum & when I did this morning there's a load of alerts: the one I noticed was @Northerner wondering about me; sorry about that!

I mentioned before that I'm golf mad & took up playing Golf Clash again on the iPhone! Well, I've been playing like a golf maniac & gotten REALLY good, if I DO say so myself: eating, drinking, sleeping, even dreaming, golf! I'm about to be promoted to professional class but, had to REALLY grind it out before when I was REALLY struggling & almost, but, not quite, gave up & now I've become really good: beating players that are ranked much higher than me. 

I've haven't read any posts yet & will catch up later!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Ted, @KARNAK


----------



## Lanny

I've had some have relief from the hay fever this past week & not been needing the inhalers quite so much, thank goodness! 

I see that the holiday in the US has done wonders for your waking BS @Stitch147 & losing weight too: I wouldn't imagine THAT being easy with the HUGE portions of food in the US; family members remarked on it when they were there & the popensity of people taking on eating challenges to force down MASSIVE amounts of food & not having to pay if they can do it! MADNESS!

Very nice to hear your community raising that money for a new bike for Jack, @SueEK ! 

I see your numbers coming down nicely my fellow Northern Irish man @Paul123! 

I'm still golf mad, can't change THAT I'm afraid, but, will try harder to stay in touch on this thread!  Sorry if I've worried you!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I'm still golf mad, can't change THAT I'm afraid, but, will try harder to stay in touch on this thread!  Sorry if I've worried you!


Ah, good to hear from you @Lanny  We care about you and there;s a little Lanny-sized hole in the thread when you're missing! Schedule a little interval in the clubhouse for us!


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Sorry for the late report, had a very bad night and morning.
> 
> Last evening, for social/family reasons I partook of a very thin crust pizza, just less than half of a 10 inch. Nothing else of note. I’d pre bolussed, and two hours later checked the BG and it was down to 5.6, noting the expected lift after eating to around 8. Fine bit of bolussing, and an hour later took my evening Levemir. Checked my BG, 13.2. with an upward arrow on the Libre. This is now four  hours after eating. Got exactly the same result on fingerprick. 30 minutes later, 15.2. A whack of Humalog did nothing. 1 in the morning it hadn’t changed. 2 in the morning no change. Another slug of Humalog (that’s the panic dose) then went to sleep.
> 
> So guess what I woke up on? 12.2, again confirmed by BG. Mind you , that was 11.30: but it was a sedately decline from the previous high with no evidence of Humalog denting. A morning correction and morning Levemir has got me back to normal, cruising along in range.
> 
> You know what the most interesting thing is about this? Twice I got identical numbers on the Libre and blood test.
> 
> The second interesting thing, is where the f*** did all that come from? And where did the Humalog go? It’s working today, so it’s not a duff pen. Same needle (of course), and I’m not sickening for anything.
> 
> Answers, as usual on a postcard to the Diabetes Fairy, Harrogate. The postman knows where to deliver.


She's surpassed herself there Mike, must be that new Dust she's just bought off the Dark Web  Hope you have a more settled day and night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today. A bit gloomy again this morning, but very muggy.


----------



## Lanny




----------



## emmgeo

Good morning all 5.8 this morning. Same as yesterday. Out of 31 days in May, 28 of them had BG morning reading of under 6.0


----------



## khskel

Morning all Libre says lo after being in the red all night with intermittent gaps in readings. Fingerprick is a more reasonable 5.4.

Post cat feeding 4.2/4.9 may just have been sleeping on it. We shall see.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.7 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.9 after a double hypo last night. That D fairy needs her new dust confiscating and fast 

Have a stable glucose Sunday all


----------



## Tickledpinknot

12.5 this morning - why when I ate less carbs, did more exercise and took same steroids? 

@mikeyB hope you get everything under control, I can’t quite get my head around the impact a few slices of pizza can have. Saying that some friends brought us in a fish n chip supper as we have no kitchen and, lovely as it was to eat, I found it a disastrous BG combination with steroids.

Happy Sunday peeps xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, but I tried some of my chocolate butter cream last night probably tried a bit too much, but no where near as much as before diagnosis, but aster I had tried it thought how sweet it was and how I couldn't eat loads of that now.

Have a nice Sunday everyone. I am hoping my surprise afternoon tea for my mum and dad works out to plan, but that depends on a ferry and the roads between Dover and Romford not being closed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Another day, another botanic garden planned. The one yesterday was on a hillside, today’s project is described as Himalayan! Best take crampons. Oh, and it’s raining, but you can’t expect there to be lush subtropical gardens in the West of Scotland without the necessary climate.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.9 this morning, but I tried some of my chocolate butter cream last night probably tried a bit too much, but no where near as much as before diagnosis, but aster I had tried it thought how sweet it was and how I couldn't eat loads of that now.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday everyone. I am hoping my surprise afternoon tea for my mum and dad works out to plan, but that depends on a ferry and the roads between Dover and Romford not being closed.


Good luck with the surprise Lorraine


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

a 5.9 for me this morning, feeling rather miffed as Bruce promised he'd be here early so I could get injected and breakfast ready without worrying about what Bubbles was up to, well still no sign of him and have already had to pull elastic bands and wires out his mouth all while trying to deal myself, feeling so upset its unreal

have a nice day
xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> 
> a 5.9 for me this morning, feeling rather miffed as Bruce promised he'd be here early so I could get injected and breakfast ready without worrying about what Bubbles was up to, well still no sign of him and have already had to pull elastic bands and wires out his mouth all while trying to deal myself, feeling so upset its unreal
> 
> have a nice day
> xx


Sorry to hear this @Kaylz, I hope your day gets better {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> 5.9 this morning. Averaged 6.0 during May so pretty much flat-lining at present.


Excellent!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.2 for me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this @Kaylz, I hope your day gets better {{{HUGS}}}


cheers hun, seems darts and drinking is more important than what should matter, stressed to the max already today  xx


----------



## chisterette

Happy Sunday all, a wonderful 5.3 this morning and a day with friends planned. 

Clearly praying to the diabetes gods pays off at times!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, gang

All back to normal this morning. 5.6 on waking, straight line overnight from a 7.1 going to bed. That’s how it’s supposed to work, I suppose. Can’t get those exact same fingerprick levels, though. 5.5 according to that. I may well preserve the current sensor in aspic.

I was transported to the garden centre yesterday afternoon to get a few plants  to stick in the boxes I got to hang from the balcony rail, so I’ll be potting those up this afternoon. I can do that sitting down. I thought I wouldn’t be able to get the plants - the garden centre is on a slight slope, so there are steps up from the entrance level. The very minute I arrived, the wheelchair lift stopped working - two of the garden centre workers were desperately ringing the service people. Not a problem, I just had to go out, get up the gentle slope outside and re enter. So that was the DFs cousin, the Disabilty Fairy. 

The Disabilty Fairy followed me home. When we reassembled my new wheelchair, the display wasn’t working. The wheelchair itself worked just fine, but no display. Working on the theory that somewhere in the machine was a mini computer, I did what everyone would do. A hard reboot. Unlocked the battery and lifted it out (it’s very light. Lithium). Plugged it back in, locked it in, and everything worked again. Not one of the Disability Fairy’s best efforts, I have to say.

So that’s the three things. When you have one of those days, things always come in threes. So I know that things will go  just fine for a while. Churchill knew that - Dunkirk, the Blitz, the Battle of Britain, and that’s why he could make those stirring speeches. 

Anyway, with that uplifting thought, I hope everyone has a good day. If it’s not, have a good mither, knowing that it will get better. Always does


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone - 5.2 for me this morning


Another House Special @Hazel!  Excellent!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.I congratulations on HS @Hazel. Great to hear from you @Lanny had us worried for a while, a bit of hit and miss yesterday up to 13.8 for no apparent reason back down to 4.8 just before Liverpool Tottenham match. Glad things have settled down @mikeyB lifts whould have `em? 

Hope your day gets better @Kaylz, Bruce needs a kick up the bum, arse, ass whatever suits.

Second day of air show, stayed on balcony all day yesterday topped up the sun tan as the song goes and I`m feeling bum bum red/glad all over baby bum bum red/glad all over.

Just had a down pour steam coming off of the ground. stay safe folks enjoy your day.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 6.5 here today. It’s the last day of half term so I am planning to enjoy a lazy day before the chaos of work begins again tomorrow.

Hope you are all well. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Bexlee

Lazy day or mark the last few papers???!!! (Not needed until Thursday) Mmmm it’s 29.9 degrees in sunny Norfolk. Think lazy day may win out.

7.1 this morning. Lovely straight line all night on the libre which is reading almost spot on AND absolutely no itching, redness or mark left with the last 2 but now I seem to be rising for no reason - the heat maybe?

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Jodee

Today 7.1 before food this morning.  6.5 before lunch.  I managed to plant runner beans and some more leafy greens before the rains.  Its turned cooler so time for hot bath I think.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the surprise Lorraine


Thank you Northerner, pleased to report although they ferry was a little delayed, mum and dad's friends arrived from Belgium.  A day trip of around 700 miles.  We amet this couple in a hotel in Spain and now they have made this journey to see my mum and dad as mum and dad are no longer able to travel to Spain.


----------



## Lanny

03:20 BS 4.8 

Yesterday was actually quite chilly & a wee bit stormy, maybe too strong a word but, definitely windy last night! Just finished an early breakfast of noodles & prawns: yummy!

A VERY early Good Morning to you all & a Good Day at the start of a new week!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Very breezy outside! 

@Lanny - I've just found out that I can buy season 8 of GOT from Amazon Prime for around £12! Going to put aside some time to binge watch!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. I’m up at the crack of dawn after a terrible night sleep. I say sleep...I spent most of it listening to my husband sleep. I definitely slept some of the night as I remember two dreams, but most of the night I just lay there with my brain buzzing, unable to shut off. 

Anyway, ‘woken’ to a nice 5.8 which is great considering I had a terrible tea which took me soaring to 12.8 before bed. 

Back to work today and not sure I will function well on so little sleep but never mind!


----------



## Lanny

Enjoy!  There’s one episode that’s best seen on a TV with dynamic colour mode though: first saw it on my MacBook Pro with just normal display & then saw it on my TV with dynamic colour mode & the difference was night & day; quite a few complaints in the online community that they couldn’t see what was happening clearly enough!


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Today is a throughly, cold, wet & miserable day! So, stay warm & sunny on the inside! 

After breakfast 05:19 BS 5.9.


----------



## emmgeo

Operation day today and on a 5.0 this morning, nil by mouth from now 7am, not having op until this afternoon so hope i dont go any lower.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.0 @ 4.49am woke far too early!


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> Operation day today and on a 5.0 this morning, nil by mouth from now 7am, not having op until this afternoon so hope i dont go any lower.


That's very poor making you wait until the afternoon when you are on insulin  I'd grab a quick slice of toast now to boost your levels a bit, it's not that long after 7 (or have you already eaten breakfast?), although it's possible that stress will case levels to rise a bit. Good luck!


----------



## emmgeo

Northerner said:


> That's very poor making you wait until the afternoon when you are on insulin  I'd grab a quick slice of toast now to boost your levels a bit, it's not that long after 7 (or have you already eaten breakfast?), although it's possible that stress will case levels to rise a bit. Good luck!


Thanks Northener, yes had a slice of toast at 6.50


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, a bit damp and drizzly here at the mo, but I expect some different weather will be along soon.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.0 today and a beautiful sunny morning. 

Fell trying to change a light bulb yesterday luckily on to a bed. My knee isn’t happy. DIY with a leg in a plaster cast isn’t the most sensible thing to do!


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hope your day gets better @Kaylz, Bruce needs a kick up the bum, arse, ass whatever suits.


I've been tempted many times, trust me!, finally rolled in about 10am absolutely stinking of booze, wasnae happy with him at all likes xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

11.3 ho hum! Having an insulin crisis now as the temporary fridge we borrowed whilst our kitchen is refitted obviously leaves it’s light on when the door is closed. I now have a brand new box of hot insulin which I’m assuming is not good. Waiting for pharmacy to open to seek advice but also need to be at hospital for pre-chemo checks. Good job I realised before I get my cytotoxic ‘keep refrigerated’ drugs tomorrow 
Hope all goes well @emmgeo


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 6.0 today and a beautiful sunny morning.
> 
> Fell trying to change a light bulb yesterday luckily on to a bed. My knee isn’t happy. DIY with a leg in a plaster cast isn’t the most sensible thing to do!


oh no, hope you feel better soon!! xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

emmgeo said:


> Operation day today and on a 5.0 this morning, nil by mouth from now 7am, not having op until this afternoon so hope i dont go any lower.


Can you have orange juice or is it just water?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.8 for me this morning, not too bad a day here but of course as mums out volunteering and Bruce is at work I cant get out 

Hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## emmgeo

Tickledpinknot said:


> Can you have orange juice or is it just water?


Just water


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 13.8 after a day of hypo`s, purposely didn`t take overnight Basal hence the high figure. The air show was a wash out yesterday just one flypast by the Red Arrows although I was in Lidl`s having a hypo.

Good luck @emmgeo. 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 13.8 after a day of hypo`s, purposely didn`t take overnight Basal hence the high figure. The air show was a wash out yesterday just one flypast by the Red Arrows although I was in Lidl`s having a hypo.
> 
> Good luck @emmgeo.
> 
> Have a great day folks.


What a shame  I hope you have a more stable day today Ted


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning but I was suddenly very nervous for my appointment with the Diabetes Specialist.  I needn't have been, she was lovely and really helpful, asked if I was controlling my carb portions, rather than just cutting out sweet stuff, said she supported my testing as a type 2 as I was putting it to good use by finding out what affected me and what didn't.  Has put a note in my file for my GP surgery to increase the amount of testing strips I receive on prescription, but she couldn't guarantee they would support her on this.  All in all a good appointment.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.7 this morning but I was suddenly very nervous for my appointment with the Diabetes Specialist.  I needn't have been, she was lovely and really helpful, asked if I was controlling my carb portions, rather than just cutting out sweet stuff, said she supported my testing as a type 2 as I was putting it to good use by finding out what affected me and what didn't.  Has put a note in my file for my GP surgery to increase the amount of testing strips I receive on prescription, but she couldn't guarantee they would support her on this.  All in all a good appointment.


Good to hear  Has your medication been reduced at all Lorraine?


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, it was a 7.6 for me this morning. Popped into M&S this morning and I start back next Tuesday. Part time 3 days a week will do me nicely.


----------



## Tickledpinknot

emmgeo said:


> Just water


Hope you’re OK, sending hug xx


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> What a shame  I hope you have a more stable day today Ted



Thanks Alan, just two today, ok now testing every hour at the moment. Lidl`s think I am a  perv for jelly babies.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Alan, just two today, ok now testing every hour at the moment. Lidl`s think I am a  perv for jelly babies.





NOW that’s something to think about: diabetics have a jelly baby fetish!


----------



## Lanny

03:04 BS 7.8. A bit high!  But, woke with a bit of laboured breathing & took my inhalers. Had breakfast & my breathing is still a little taxed so, have switched on the noisy machine to clear the air a bit! 

The birdies have just started singing outside my bedroom window & I’m going to play a bit of golf in bed! 

Another VERY early Good Morning to you all & have a Great day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.2 and a flat line overnight. That never happens! Must be the two strenuous walks uphill I did yesterday, (with the aid of strategically ingested biscuits)


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all. 5.2 and a flat line overnight. That never happens! Must be the two strenuous walks uphill I did yesterday, (with the aid of strategically ingested biscuits)


Congratulations on accurate biscuit deployment and a House Special!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  And what a gorgeous day it is, good job as I'm out the door in half an hour, rain meant to hit later in the afternoon though 

Bubbles is going to be put in the bedroom shortly as he's going to have to be on his own for the first time in a month  not for long though, only until the back of 10

6.6 for me today, bolused for breakfast and decided to quickly do my self administered contraceptive injection, get it out the way early, only went and stuck my finger with the needle for it 

hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Tickledpinknot

9.4 and liking single figures. Chemo day today 

I definitely won’t need any of your jelly babies @KARNAK


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today. Hoping to get the first write up of my USA trip out to you all later today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good to hear  Has your medication been reduced at all Lorraine?


No I have to have another HBA1C test and she said if that shows as much improvement as my daily test indicate, then she will look at reducing my meds, it was such a good appointment, she supported a low carb diet, although she did say just to try a small amount of potatoes, rice etc as I am now running further, but to weigh the amount so I know how much I can eat without spiking me, which basically what I do anyway, but she supported testing and said that my book proves it works for type2's and she would support me in asking for more testing strips on prescription.  Made me an appointment with a dietitian (more because my weight loss is still slow, although she was not worried about that, it was me who go upset about it) and apologized that the earliest I could be seen would be a month's time.  Really positive appointment and felt really listened to and supported, what a difference moving 15 miles and into a new health authority has made.  

Anyway today was 5.3, so pleased with that.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> No I have to have another HBA1C test and she said if that shows as much improvement as my daily test indicate, then she will look at reducing my meds, it was such a good appointment, she supported a low carb diet, although she did say just to try a small amount of potatoes, rice etc as I am now running further, but to weigh the amount so I know how much I can eat without spiking me, which basically what I do anyway, but she supported testing and said that my book proves it works for type2's and she would support me in asking for more testing strips on prescription.  Made me an appointment with a dietitian (more because my weight loss is still slow, although she was not worried about that, it was me who go upset about it) and apologized that the earliest I could be seen would be a month's time.  Really positive appointment and felt really listened to and supported, what a difference moving 15 miles and into a new health authority has made.
> 
> Anyway today was 5.3, so pleased with that.


This is all really good Lorraine, I'm so pleased you have found such a supportive nurse  If only we could bottle that and feed it to all of them!  It must be very rewarding for her too, to see someone who has taken such control of things and showing such great improvements - you may be in the minority of the people she sees, but I'm sure it gives her encouragement to try even harder to help the others  Well done!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9 on a cloudy but warm day.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Good luck with Chemo @Tickledpinknot.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Hazel

Hello, a tad late this morning - 5.0


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 4.5 after a gently sloping straight line overnight. 

Had an odd day yesterday, kept dipping into hypo territory. Can’t explain that, unless I need to reduce basal because I’ve lost a bit of weight. No panic, though, just a bit annoying. A distraction from the cricket.

I’m a bit late reporting because I had a phone call from the TGA marketing company (TGA sell the Whill wheelchair I’ve got) because they like to hear stories about how the machine transforms your life, like going to footie and cricket, particularly as I’ve had it customised with blue and white side flashes. So I could become an advertisement for getting disabled.

Fame at last

Have a good day, gang


----------



## Jodee

Yay 6.6 this morning before food, before lunch 6.3..... getting there


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Up, literally, with the birds this morning! 6.4 for me today


----------



## Lanny

04:39 BS 7.9.  Still a bit high but, woke with a wee bit of laboured breathing this morning too! Will take my inhalers now & switch on the machine to clean the air! 

Birdies not cheeping yet & @Northerner , you’re up earlier than usual! 

A Very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Breakfast first followed by golf in bed again!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A nice 5.9 this morning. I’ve had a few readings in the 5s first thing in the morning recently. Happy with that. Just not happy with my habits throughout the day as I’ve had readings all over the place as a result.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.2 this morning, happy with that. Also happy that GP has given me more testing strips, he’s a really good doctor but sadly leaving. He has offered to change me from normal Metformin to slow release because of continued nausea, have changed times of taking my tablets and this was now gone. Am unsure now whether to change or not, any advice would be helpful. Have a great day folks, very grey and overcast here in Brighton, hope it’s sunnier wherever you are x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

4.2 on rising and 4.4 40 minutes later, went to bed on 5.6 without anything as been pretty stable through the night, that 3km on the cross trainer obviously had other ideas 

raining here today  supposed to be really bad tomorrow 

hope you all have a great day!! 
xx


----------



## emmgeo

6.3 this morning and feeling very sore, trying not to take any pain killers as dont know how they will affect my BG.


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> 5.2 this morning, so that's dipped my 7-day average under 6 for the first time in weeks.


A House Special! Congratulations!  (We decided a long time ago that 5.2 was an ideal waking number  )


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> 6.3 this morning and feeling very sore, trying not to take any pain killers as dont know how they will affect my BG.


Don't suffer too much, a couple of paracetamol or ibuprofen shouldn't make a difference (but only if they are OK to take with any other medication you may be on)


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 4.2 on rising and 4.4 40 minutes later, went to bed on 5.6 without anything as been pretty stable through the night, that 3km on the cross trainer obviously had other ideas
> 
> raining here today  supposed to be really bad tomorrow
> 
> hope you all have a great day!!
> xx


I would say definitely the exercise effect @Kaylz  It can make you more sensitive to your insulin for up to 40 hours afterwards, so you might need to consider reducing basal - the Libre should help to show you how much it is having an effect on your levels through the day and night


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, after the Great Pizza Fiasco last night. Or, 'Leave it, luv, 'e ain’t worth it!'
60 carbs, split bolus, 4 up front, 2 later, simples, what could possibly go wrong? 
Shot up to 13 and stayed there, forgot the second bolus til bedtime.Should have been 2, but reduced it to 1.5. That would normally drop me to around 8.5. 
Hello, 2.30am, 2.6! (Normality restored with a hypo treatment). 
What is it with Pizza? It’s a glorified cheese and tomato sandwich, but it’s so many people's nemesis.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 13.8 here...eating out seems to do this to me - a low after an hour then a sneaky high overnight. AND I got up to dog mess all over the kitchen, thanks grrrls. They were very sorry tho!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Going to go down near Southend airport later as the D Day fly past will be going over there this afternoon.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I would say definitely the exercise effect @Kaylz  It can make you more sensitive to your insulin for up to 40 hours afterwards, so you might need to consider reducing basal - the Libre should help to show you how much it is having an effect on your levels through the day and night


It's only the 2nd day of doing 3km so too early to know what action to take yet but I'll get there, absolutely loving it as before the Libre I would never have got back on any gym equipment, glad my leg started aching from my contraceptive injection yesterday morning though as would've gone further otherwise and that would've caused problems lol, reduced my breakfast bolus so should be fine  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.1 today after an unexplained spike hike to 16 at 10pm  I needed enough insulin for an invisible Wagon Wheel to sort the high out! 

Hope the weather stays good for the D Day fly past Stitch.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning comrades,

6.2 for me, another straight line overnight, so that’s cool. Good enough for me me, at any rate.

No sign of the DF anywhere for a day or so now, so I’ll trundle along as I am on Kerridge’s Dopamine diet. No idea how much weight I’ve lost, the scales disappeared in the move from Scotland. Not deliberately, honest

I’m up early today because the hairdresser arrives today, cut and colour for Mrs B, and a No.2 buzzcut for me. It’s not raining for a change, so the rest of the day will be nipping out for some emergency supplies and watching cricket. 

I see that Trump wants the NHS included in the trade deal with the NHS. Best of luck with that mate. I’ll be on the barricades.

Anyway, must go for a shave and beard trim. I’ll shower after the haircut to rid myself of trimmings.

Have a good day folks, it’s the last time you’ll see any D-Day veterans, don’t forget.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0 on a fine sunny day. Disaster yesterday toilet cistern decided to commit suicide, trouble is its boxed in and covered in tiles which means the wash basin will have to be disconnected also, not a happy bunny.

Congratulations on HS @Anitram.

Have good day all.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.0 on a fine sunny day. Disaster yesterday toilet cistern decided to commit suicide, trouble is its boxed in and covered in tiles which means the wash basin will have to be disconnected also, not a happy bunny.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Anitram.
> 
> Have good day all.


Grr! How annoying!  Hope it's not too tricky to get sorted


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me today, but feeling like I have caught my son's cold, so feeling pretty rough and just wanting to sleep.  

@KARNAK  - Grrr to boxed in cisterns, I hope you get it sorted quickly.  We have this as well, looks nice but we need a new bath panel and to fit that, 1/2 the bathroom has to come out as the sink and toilet unit was obviously fitted after the bath.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Too scared to measure as have been on a two day bender. Will measure tomorrow. Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.0 on a fine sunny day. Disaster yesterday toilet cistern decided to commit suicide, trouble is its boxed in and covered in tiles which means the wash basin will have to be disconnected also, not a happy bunny.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Anitram.
> 
> Have good day all.


Shame your a bit away, I know an excellent plumber!  xx


----------



## Bexlee

Evening everyone. Hope you’ve all had good days. 

I was a 6.3 this morning. New insulin regime is really working.


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> Shame your a bit away, I know an excellent plumber!  xx



So do I @Kaylz, me. Like @Grannylorraine says because of the way its built half of the bathroom will be destroyed. Nothing is screwed together just massive nails,


----------



## Lanny

Great nails, Ted! @KARNAK !


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Lanny love you too.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  I'm sure it was warmer that week in February!


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. Waking to a 7.2 this morning.


----------



## emmgeo

Morning all 6.2 this morning, had bad night didnt get much sleep,


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.2 on the Libre for me.

One of my brother’s friends (who’s a T1 diabetic) has been refused the Libre on prescription cos his control is “too good”. Grrr... Any advice on how he can change his GP’s mind?

Let’s hope the rain holds off in Normandy!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 6.2 on the Libre for me.
> 
> One of my brother’s friends (who’s a T1 diabetic) has been refused the Libre on prescription cos his control is “too good”. Grrr... Any advice on how he can change his GP’s mind?
> 
> Let’s hope the rain holds off in Normandy!


The criteria is if he tests 8+ times a day then he qualifies. This is because at that point it becomes 'cost neutral' i.e. the cost of the sensors is equivalent to the savings made in fewer test strips needed (taking account of the fact that you do still need to do some blood tests). So I would tell him to ask what part of THAT criteria he doesn't match - assuming he does test 8+ times a day, of course!  It's no longer got owt to do with how good your control is


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> Morning all 6.2 this morning, had bad night didnt get much sleep,


Sorry to hear you had a rough night, hope you get a better one tonight


----------



## Lanny

07:45 BS 6.0.  Better. Still a wee bit laboured breathing this morning, wee touch!

Just got a surprise letter yesterday from physio to book an available appointment within the next few weeks. Rang & got one for 20/06/19 a fortnight’s time! 

It’s still quite chilly this morning & last night was quite nippy too! Shivering emoji!

A bit later, for me these days, Good Morning to you all & the birdies are chirping outside my bedroom window! 

First breakfast & then golf, again, in bed!


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> So do I @Kaylz, me. Like @Grannylorraine says because of the way its built half of the bathroom will be destroyed. Nothing is screwed together just massive nails,


was just going to say  are those yours lol, my father in law is a self employed plumber xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

6.7 for me today

hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.0 for me. 

Waiting for pump and sensor deliveries today just had updated delivery time text ‘By end of day’. So much better informed now!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Dropped my basal another half, seems to have worked. It's rained every day of our hol so far, but at least the waterfalls are spectacular.


----------



## Lanny

Well, all appointments coming at once, it seems! Just picked up my mail & I have a letter to book appointment for neck surgery assessment. Rang & can’t make 18/06/19 GP appointment about Lipids test results also, can’t make 20/06/19 physio appointment. So, orthopaedic assessment appointment on 24/06/19! 

That just leaves the gastrointestinal appointment? 

The next few weeks are compacted with appointments!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Well, all appointments coming at once, it seems! Just picked up my mail & I have a letter to book appointment for neck surgery assessment. Rang & can’t make 18/06/19 GP appointment about Lipids test results also, can’t make 20/06/19 physio appointment. So, orthopaedic assessment appointment on 24/06/19!
> 
> That just leaves the gastrointestinal appointment?
> 
> The next few weeks are compacted with appointments!


Hopefully they will all prove beneficial and productive


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.2 @ 6.03am


----------



## Hazel

Sorry I am late peeps, another House Special of 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Sorry I am late peeps, another House Special of 5.2


Brilliant!  Congratulations!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 3.7 after a straight line night on 4 -5 ish. Me and Levemir are having a close game. Might be due to me dragging my newly arrived computer desk around yesterday afternoon. My legs seem to agree, for sure, they’re on a go slow this morning The rest of me too, slept for ten hours, complete with weirdly optimistic naughty dreams

Course, it could be the shock I had yesterday afternoon reading Balance and finding one of my posts on the Viewpoint page “On The Forum” section. Bit stern, I thought. Follows a brilliantly reassuring post by Grainger, which is well worth reproducing. 

So where’s our royalty payments?

Have a good day everyone. It’s shaping up interesting for me - Australia are 68 for 4 against the West Indies.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Sorry I am late peeps, another House Special of 5.2


Congrats on your HS.

A straight 6 for me, but still fighting some sort of virus, but at least this horrible feeling will only be temporary.  Did hit an 8 yesterday after eating a raspberry magnum to soothe my throat, actually expected it to be worse than that.  Need to be good as have my HbA1c next week, so hoping it shows an improvement and DN will reduce my meds, so need to be good for rest of the week, but I know one magnum won't damage it much.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Congrats on your HS.
> 
> A straight 6 for me, but still fighting some sort of virus, but at least this horrible feeling will only be temporary.  Did hit an 8 yesterday after eating a raspberry magnum to soothe my throat, actually expected it to be worse than that.  Need to be good as have my HbA1c next week, so hoping it shows an improvement and DN will reduce my meds, so need to be good for rest of the week, but I know one magnum won't damage it much.


If your HbA1c doesn't show an improvement then I'll eat my flat cap!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> If your HbA1c doesn't show an improvement then I'll eat my flat cap!


Do we know the exact carb count of said flat cap? I was so annoyed that I feel bad this week, but I know it is only one week out of a three month period and if I don't eat anymore magnums I should be ok.  Best thing is they used to be my favourite ice cream, but I found it far too sweet and make me feel a bit sick.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Do we know the exact carb count of said flat cap? I was so annoyed that I feel bad this week, but I know it is only one week out of a three month period and if I don't eat anymore magnums I should be ok.  Best thing is they used to be my favourite ice cream, but I found it far too sweet and make me feel a bit sick.


Hehe! I think we all wish to be in the best of health and on our best behaviour the week before our HbA1c!  It's true that there's slightly more weight given to more recent weeks, but as you say that magnum is only a fraction of a fraction  It's good that your tastes have changed, mine have too  Last year I had some hot chocolate fudge cake with mint choc chip ice cream for the first time in years and it was so sweet I could hardly finish it  I did though, because I'm from Yorkshire and it wasn't cheap!  

I've got my HbA1c due next week too, had the blood taken earlier this week


----------



## Bexlee

Evening all. I don’t seem to have time in a morning to post so sorry it’s about 12 hours late! 

A cracking 5.6 this morning and 5.4 now so I think a pretty good day. Libre says I’ve been 87% in target for the last 24 hours - I’m pleased with my self. I have checked periodically with a back up finger prick and they’re all within 0.5 of each other. 

Have a good evening.


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> Evening all. I don’t seem to have time in a morning to post so sorry it’s about 12 hours late!
> 
> A cracking 5.6 this morning and 5.4 now so I think a pretty good day. Libre says I’ve been 87% in target for the last 24 hours - I’m pleased with my self. I have checked periodically with a back up finger prick and they’re all within 0.5 of each other.
> 
> Have a good evening.


Wow! Good work @Bexlee!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.9, washing all done and dried. That was as you may well guess was earlier, just so glad I am able to be back on board this evening. Only quickly whipped through posts so apologies if I have not responded to individual posts. Off to Podiatrist tomorrow, think I may have put my foot in it. 

Another HS for Hazel, well done.

Staying on the forum to catch up hopefully, beer is flowing, grub is plentiful, favourite music playing what more can you ask for? Sorry wrong apartment, stay safe folks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 6.9 for me and first review bloods after insulin on 24th. Don’t expect miracles as bloods running a bit higher due to walking. One good thing, learning subtle signs of hypoland. Nurse was happy for me to let levels run a wee bit higher when walking.

One day work to go then one sleep till moonwalk night. Yipee to both

Have a good day all and stay well


----------



## emmgeo

5.6 this morning, happy with that.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning - 5.5 today
Quite pleased, as I have been reducing Lantus every other day, even Novorapid intake down as well.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks @Northerner. That’s brilliant.  Let’s hope his GP plays ball!

Morning all. 6.1 on the Libre.

A grey day here. Perfect for sorting out my cluttered office / brain / laptop, tee hee.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. The sun is shining!


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 5.1 today ooh so close! 

Off to negotiate the railway system again today-  Mind that gap!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

5.1 for me this morning so like @Flower just missing out lol

Not that I was to be going but its the Angus Show here tomorrow (annual agricultural show) but entry fee has been lowered as with the horrible forecast all sheep, cattle, native and light legged horses sections have been cancelled, been a few times and it is good but helluva expensive, such a shame the main events and attractions have had to be cancelled 

Hoping the weather will be good in 4 weeks time though as it's our Harley Davidson In The City event, much closer than usual as it's been moved down next to the river this year whereas its always been up the high street before, so only a few minutes to get there this year and on the street Bruce lives on lol

Anyways hope you all have a fab day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Not shining here. Pouring with rain.


We are owed a sunny day, been on holiday all week in Scotland and it’s the first time we’ve seen the sun. Our waterproofs have been working overtime.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all 5.9 for me today, starting to feel better from this virus.  So hopefully numbers will come down a bit now.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.7 @ 6.58am


----------



## Lanny

10:30 BS 7.0. Ok ish! Still have a wee touch of laboured breathing & will take my inhalers! Been wet & chilly & today is starting to brighten up: the brightest it’s been for days! Tree pollen trapped by cloud cover & I’m feeling it! Tree pollen is the worst for me I remember from all those allergy skin tests on my arms at the asthma clinic as a child! 

Breakfast first &, have you guessed?, more golf in bed: not easy moving around when breathing is laboured!  

A Good Morning to you all & have a Great Day! Tomorrow’s the weekend!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Woke up on 2.8 early morning,  and 4.9 when I managed to get out of bed. I’d spent the night fighting high BGs, so I guess the low reading was due to an over irritated slug of insulin. No big deal, but where the high BGs came from, I don’t know. Hate to blame the DF, that’s victimisation

It’s possible I might be cooking a flare up of ulcerative colitis, I’ve had few suspicious hints. I’ll dig out some Asacol, see if that quietens everything down.

While all that was going on, watched an interesting programme on BBC 4 last night, well worth digging out on iPlayer. Gustav Holst’s Planets Suite, with commentary between movements by Brian Cox. Fascinating, and educational, and it’s striking how modern it sounds. 

Anyway, have a good day, forget about the weekend it’s going to be p*****g down. Summer, eh?


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> Woke up on 2.8 early morning,  and 4.9 when I managed to get out of bed. I’d spent the night fighting high BGs, so I guess the low reading was due to an over irritated slug of insulin. No big deal, but where the high BGs came from, I don’t know. Hate to blame the DF, that’s victimisation
> 
> It’s possible I might be cooking a flare up of ulcerative colitis, I’ve had few suspicious hints. I’ll dig out some Asacol, see if that quietens everything down.
> 
> While all that was going on, watched an interesting programme on BBC 4 last night, well worth digging out on iPlayer. Gustav Holst’s Planets Suite, with commentary between movements by Brian Cox. Fascinating, and educational, and it’s striking how modern it sounds.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day, forget about the weekend it’s going to be p*****g down. Summer, eh?



Aw! Thanks for that @mikeyB !

That sounds like my cup of tea: classical music & astronomy!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks a late time to be on board, 7.0 this morning on a rainy day. Went to Podiatrist today, everything ok apart from my feet. Hope everyone coped with their day, its going to be better tomorrow but not in this country. 

Have a pleasant kip tonight, just going to trawl through todays posts, take care all.


----------



## Lanny

04:33 BS 5.4! Wow! I’m shocked! Haven’t been that low in ages! Still a wee touch of laboured breathing but, inhalers will help with that! 

Yesterday was the brightest it’s been for a while but, still light cloud around! It’s too early yet to tell what kind of day today is going to be but, I’m guessing much the same? 

An early Good Morning to you all & it’s the weekend: time to go wild; hang on, I’m too old for that now! 

Breakfast then, golf in bed: it’s a routine now! I CANNOT wait for The Open next month at Royal Portrush: hotels & guest houses all booked up all over The Causeway Coast; over 100 years since The Open was in NI! I’m going to take either the train or the bus down to Portrush every day that week, including the practice rounds! I mean when would I ever again get the chance to see the world’s best golfers? I DID meet Darren Clarke once & spoke to him, a very nice & humble man, when he came to open the newly refurbished gym, hot tub, steam room & sauna complex at The Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre: chatting, nibbling & drinking diet coke, me, & talking about the great golfers he played with! 

Have a Wonderful Weekend folks!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I CANNOT wait for The Open next month at Royal Portrush: hotels & guest houses all booked up all over The Causeway Coast; over 100 years since The Open was in NI! I’m going to take either the train or the bus down to Portrush every day that week, including the practice rounds! I mean when would I ever again get the chance to see the world’s best golfers? I DID meet Darren Clarke once & spoke to him, a very nice & humble man, when he came to open the newly refurbished gym, hot tub, steam room & sauna complex at The Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre: chatting, nibbling & drinking diet coke, me, & talking about the great golfers he played with!


Sounds like you have an exciting few days to look forward to!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today. Looks damp outside, after a lot of rain last night


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, happy with 5.0 today


----------



## emmgeo

5.5 this morning, levels getting back to normal after my op.
Very wet and windy down South this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, what a terrible night weather wise, in our caravan so sounded even worse. Disappointing 6.7 this morning though was as good as gold yesterday, what a fickle foe diabetes is!! Enjoy your weekend everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 

4.9 for me after my first hypo in months last night  scanned at 3.9 and pricked at 3.8 so Libre was VERY accurate, I blame the cross  trainer 

Anyways no rain here, yet, I did say it would be a dry day seen as they cancelled all the animals for the Angus Show 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## emmgeo

SueEK said:


> Morning all, what a terrible night weather wise, in our caravan so sounded even worse. Disappointing 6.7 this morning though was as good as gold yesterday, what a fickle foe diabetes is!! Enjoy your weekend everyone x


Love being away in my caravan, helps me relax and forget about lifes problems.


----------



## SueEK

emmgeo said:


> Love being away in my caravan, helps me relax and forget about lifes problems.


Yes I love it too, only an hour away from home along south coast, feels like a little holiday each time, ours is at Pagham, nr Chichester, where is yours?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. It’s not raining at the moment here in Scotland (having rained most of the week!), but today we start our trek back south, and by all accounts will hit rain as soon as we get to the English border.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Reporting back for duty with a 4.9 for me after a few days away without much in the way of internet or phone signal.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> 5.5 this morning, levels getting back to normal after my op.
> Very wet and windy down South this morning.


Glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.7 for me today. Will try and get the next USA installment done today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.3 from a damp and windy Essex, however I am excited to tell someone, I have now officially lost 10% of my weight and now fall into overweight not obese on the BMI charts.  A small achievement but I feel like a good milestone to reach.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.3 from a damp and windy Essex, however I am excited to tell someone, I have now officially lost 10% of my weight and now fall into overweight not obese on the BMI charts.  A small achievement but I feel like a good milestone to reach.


Excellent news! Well done Lorraine!


----------



## SueEK

Well done


Grannylorraine said:


> 4.3 from a damp and windy Essex, however I am excited to tell someone, I have now officially lost 10% of my weight and now fall into overweight not obese on the BMI charts.  A small achievement but I feel like a good milestone to reach.


Well done Lorraine, certainly worth celebrating


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.3 from a damp and windy Essex, however I am excited to tell someone, I have now officially lost 10% of my weight and now fall into overweight not obese on the BMI charts.  A small achievement but I feel like a good milestone to reach.


Well done grannylorraine. Don’t undersell your achievement. That is fantastic. {hugs}


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 no rain overnight but clouds are building now. Glad you are back on board @khskel, about to send out a search party.

Great news @Grannylorraine. 
Glad your recovering from your op @emmgeo.

Enjoy your day folks, got some great local news, umm let you know tonight.


----------



## Carolg

Bit high for me today, but I will work on it. I am sure if I had a libre I would be up and down like my walking route! . Emotionally quite excited and pleased I have got through full week at work, and kept calm and positive.(but tired)


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all 6.2 today. 

I’m hoping that today is the first day of me getting back on track in earnest. I’m going back to the diet I was eating before I went off the rails a bit so went shopping for supplies last night. Wish me luck!


----------



## Carolg

merrymunky said:


> Morning all 6.2 today.
> 
> I’m hoping that today is the first day of me getting back on track in earnest. I’m going back to the diet I was eating before I went off the rails a bit so went shopping for supplies last night. Wish me luck!


Good luck and the first step done


----------



## merrymunky

Carolg said:


> Good luck and the first step done


Thank you. I’m actually ashamed at how far I have fallen off the wagon in the last month.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all 6.2 today.
> 
> I’m hoping that today is the first day of me getting back on track in earnest. I’m going back to the diet I was eating before I went off the rails a bit so went shopping for supplies last night. Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## Carolg

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I’m actually ashamed at how far I have fallen off the wagon in the last month.


What’s done is past and being ashamed is past. Go forward, learn and we are all human. Good luck and be nice to yourself


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Bit high for me today, but I will work on it. I am sure if I had a libre I would be up and down like my walking route! . Emotionally quite excited and pleased I have got through full week at work, and kept calm and positive.(but tired)


It's hard work when you return, I remember how tiring it was when I went back after breaking my leg  Good luck with the walk!


----------



## Carolg

Thanks Alan. I am excited about walk, and pleased with my return to health and better fitness. All positive moves. 16 months to retire, but might decide otherwise. Life is too short to make wrong moves


----------



## emmgeo

merrymunky said:


> Morning all 6.2 today.
> 
> I’m hoping that today is the first day of me getting back on track in earnest. I’m going back to the diet I was eating before I went off the rails a bit so went shopping for supplies last night. Wish me luck!



Good luck


----------



## emmgeo

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.3 no rain overnight but clouds are building now. Glad you are back on board @khskel, about to send out a search party.
> 
> Great news @Grannylorraine.
> Glad your recovering from your op @emmgeo.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks, got some great local news, umm let you know tonight.



Thank you


----------



## Lanny

Well done on the weight loss @Grannylorraine !


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> Morning all 6.2 today.
> 
> I’m hoping that today is the first day of me getting back on track in earnest. I’m going back to the diet I was eating before I went off the rails a bit so went shopping for supplies last night. Wish me luck!


Don't worry I have fallen off the wagon more times that I can remember.  Draw a line under it and take one step at a time, you can do it.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon team

I woke up on 4.7, which is fine. Straight line overnight with a slight red dip, but nothing drastic.

Bit grey and dull today here in rural Lancashire, and so is the weather. Nice and sunny in Cardiff, where England are carting Bangladeshi bowlers all over the park.

Tomorrow, daughter and family are off to Lanzarote for a week in  the in-laws’ villa. So we are looking after Bella the cat. She’s got a flashy new litter tray. It’s not a tray, it’s an enclosed little house with a cat flap as a door, so complete privacy, as it should be for a lady. Mind you, the lurid green plastic doesn’t exactly chime with the decor.

While I’m watching cricket, the rest of you can play Prime Minister Bingo. It’s the only sport in town just at the moment.

Have a good day folks


----------



## Tickledpinknot

12.7 this cold and rainy day, but I still had salad for lunch in an attempt not to end the day on 20+
I take my hat off to you all, Diabetes is much harder to manage than cancer, imho.

Hope you get back on the wagon @merrymunky and well done and keep smashing your weight loss @Grannylorraine


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, 8.6 @ 9.56am.


----------



## Lanny

05:07 BS 6.6. Ok! Last night was freezing & their was very heavy rain & wind lashing at the windows: had to switch the fan heater on; the top of the lane to the main road, I know from past experience, will have a massive puddle covering the whole width of the lane & the opposite side off the main road will be worse! 

But, the rain has cleared the air somewhat & I’m breathing a wee bit easier: every cloud has a silver lining! 

A very good morning to you all & have an easy, lazy Sunday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today, those 5s are still eluding me!  I can only think that it's since I started on the asthma medication that it's added one or two mmol to my waking levels


----------



## emmgeo

6.4  this sunny morning.
Watched and enjoyed an old film last night that I havn't seen for years. Cool Hand Luke.
Also its my 29th wedding aniversary today.
Wife will be pleased that I remembered.


----------



## SueEK

emmgeo said:


> 6.4  this sunny morning.
> Watched and enjoyed an old film last night that I havn't seen for years. Cool Hand Luke.
> Also its my 29th wedding aniversary today.
> Wife will be pleased that I remembered.


Happy anniversary emmego, hope you both have a lovely day xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

5.6 for me this morning, hoping to get out to Lidl this afternoon as didn't get yesterday with my hypo hangover 

Anyways hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 4.6 for.me


----------



## Grannylorraine

emmgeo said:


> 6.4  this sunny morning.
> Watched and enjoyed an old film last night that I havn't seen for years. Cool Hand Luke.
> Also its my 29th wedding aniversary today.
> Wife will be pleased that I remembered.


Happy Anniversary.


Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> 5.6 for me this morning, hoping to get out to Lidl this afternoon as didn't get yesterday with my hypo hangover
> 
> Anyways hope you all have a great day!
> xx


hope you are feeling better today Kaylz

4.4 for me, was supposed to go running this morning, but 2 jelly babies have not brought me up enough and made me feel incredibly sick, so will have yo go out on my own later.  I love my Sunday run with the girls, but not yo be today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.9 on the Libre.

Best get out with the dogs sharpish, before it rains!

Have a relaxing Sunday ev1.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> hope you are feeling better today Kaylz


thumping headache has gone thankfully, wish I could get out for a run like yourself but even 2km a day on the cross trainer is getting me low so will just have to watch the Libre and adjust where needed until I find the right balance, hope you get your levels up so you can get out  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Last leg of our long trip home today. (why does Scotland have to be so far North!) Luckily we’ve got family half way.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5 on the dot for me.

Strange bright thing in the sky this morning.

Will have to go and get some more fastballs and peanuts today as the woodpeckers spent all day feeding yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Going to pop up the High Street later as Rayleigh (where I live) has its annual Trinity Fair today. Celebrating the town and its history. At least the sun has come out here today.


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> 6.4  this sunny morning.
> Watched and enjoyed an old film last night that I havn't seen for years. Cool Hand Luke.
> Also its my 29th wedding aniversary today.
> Wife will be pleased that I remembered.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.9 after downing a 25g snack bar just before bed. Its stopped raining here after last nights downpour, balcony plants are loving it.

Happy Anniversary @emmgeo, have a great day.

Everyone else enjoy your day.


----------



## emmgeo

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.9 after downing a 25g snack bar just before bed. Its stopped raining here after last nights downpour, balcony plants are loving it.
> 
> Happy Anniversary @emmgeo, have a great day.
> 
> Everyone else enjoy your day.


Thank you


----------



## eggyg

Back from my Scottish hols, sorry late but you know what it’s like, washing, ironing, shopping. I need another holiday! Have had a fantastic week, lots of walking and unlike @Robin we were on the east coast and only got rain on Friday evening. Numbers have been fine all week woke to a 6 this morning so happy with that. Glad to have WiFi back though, barely had a phone signal to get 4G, lots of hanging out of Velux windows!


----------



## Hazel

eggyg said:


> Back from my Scottish hols, sorry late but you know what it’s like, washing, ironing, shopping. I need another holiday! Have had a fantastic week, lots of walking and unlike @Robin we were on the east coast and only got rain on Friday evening. Numbers have been fine all week woke to a 6 this morning so happy with that. Glad to have WiFi back though, barely had a phone signal to get 4G, lots of hanging out of Velux windows!




Where on the East Coast?   My dad's Parents lived in Fife. 
I prefer the west coast and all the wee islands


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today, after complaining that I was never in the 5s any more - must have been that wheelie bin of weeds I dug up yesterday!


----------



## Lanny

06:24 BS 6.1.  My breathing feels ok this morning but, will still take my brown inhaler without the blue one!

It as still a bit on the nippy side yesterday, though a bit brighter, & last night was cold so, on went the fan heater set to 17C: switching on & off at intervals through the night; just switched itself on now. Will wait for it to switch off, after reaching temp., then I’ll switch the power button off as I only needed for the cold night!

It’s the start of a new week, ah there goes the heater switching off so, wee pause while I hit the power button! Where was I? Ah! It’s the start of a new week & I hope it’s a good for all of you! A Good Morning to you all & be sunny on the inside if it isn’t sunny on the outside!


----------



## emmgeo

Good morning all 6.1 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me.......hold the pre bolus! I blame the several bags of hedge trimmings that I now need to get to the recycling centre 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Before it rains? In Wales? Surely not....
> 
> Martin (a Llanelli boy, but living in Berkshire)


Doedd hi ddim yn bwrw glaw ! / It didn’t rain ! A miracle...looks like it might make up for it today tho.

Morning all.  A Libre-licious 6.6 here.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.5 for me on this miserable wet day. I'll try and get the next installment of the holiday write up today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. We always used to go to the drier East side of Scotland, @eggyg, but decided it was about time we did the West. Were you in the bit near North Berwick where Tantallon castle is? Always used to take the kids there when my sister lived in Edinburgh. Then daughter was at Dundee uni for a year, so moved on to Fife and Angus for hols.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. We always used to go to the drier East side of Scotland, @eggyg, but decided it was about time we did the West. Were you in the bit near North Berwick where Tantallon castle is? Always used to take the kids there when my sister lived in Edinburgh. Then daughter was at Dundee uni for a year, so moved on to Fife and Angus for hols.


Oh where about in Angus did you stay? 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps! 

4.5 for me this morning, sensor change day today as well

very nice day here so far but of course I'm stuck on my own with Bubbles this afternoon so cant get out to enjoy it 

hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Hazel said:


> Where on the East Coast?   My dad's Parents lived in Fife.
> I prefer the west coast and all the wee islands


We were in the Borders @Hazel , a wee place called St.Abbs, near Eyemouth. It was stunning, fabulous coastline and loads of wildlife. We love the west coast too, did Skye last year and that too was amazing. Never had a disappointing holiday in Scotland, and we’ve been all over.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. We always used to go to the drier East side of Scotland, @eggyg, but decided it was about time we did the West. Were you in the bit near North Berwick where Tantallon castle is? Always used to take the kids there when my sister lived in Edinburgh. Then daughter was at Dundee uni for a year, so moved on to Fife and Angus for hols.


No we were in the Borders, didn’t go that far north. In fact  we only used the car twice, once for a trip to Berwick on Tweed on Tuesday and a run out further along the coast to visit the smallest harbour in the world ( I don’t know that as fact just my opinion) in the aptly named Cove!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

7.5 this morning. Impressive as I was 29.5 yesterday evening.
Non treatment week so lots of catching up with friends and doing things with family, starting with watching daughters dressage lesson this morning.
Have a great day, whatever you’re up to xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a glorious sunny day. A very nice 6.1 today, must have been the four loads of washing and ironing I did yesterday! The holiday is a dim and distant memory once all that is done. Got a visit from daughter number one and granddaughter number three this morning, then have my three yearly breast screening this afternoon. Oh joy! But hey, needs must. Have fab day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, 8.2 @ 6.19am


----------



## Flower

Good morning, down here! 3.0 to start the week. 
My attempts at tighter control seem to be over effective! 

Have a good day


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Oh where about in Angus did you stay?
> xx


We used to stay in the Dundee or Broughty Ferry Premier Inns, but always went up to Arbroath for a walk along the cliffs and tea in the cafe by the harbour. Got as far north as Lune Bay and Montrose, and inland to Glen Clova. Never quite made it to Brechin though!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 10.1 for me this morning but tired and lazy yesterday so ate all wrong things and at different times.on holiday today and looking for plans to return to normality...if there is such a thing. Going to hunt for house fairy who is doing mischief in my house, and send her to somewhere else. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, 5.6 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me on this lovely grey day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning what a night! Woke up at 0300 hrs sweating like a pig, managed to check BS`s 1.9 considering I went to bed at 00.30 hrs on 11 were did that drop come from? Well 6 JB`s two digestive biscuits got it back up to 4.2, 0700 hrs 4.9, one hour later back to the sweats. Another test 2.2, more JB`s and biscuits a glass of pure orange juice, only touching 5 now. Testing every hour today good job I ordered extra test strips.

Enjoy your day folks it should fun here.


----------



## Stitch147

KARNAK said:


> Good morning what a night! Woke up at 0300 hrs sweating like a pig, managed to check BS`s 1.9 considering I went to bed at 00.30 hrs on 11 were did that drop come from? Well 6 JB`s two digestive biscuits got it back up to 4.2, 0700 hrs 4.9, one hour later back to the sweats. Another test 2.2, more JB`s and biscuits a glass of pure orange juice, only touching 5 now. Testing every hour today good job I ordered extra test strips.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks it should fun here.


Blimey! Hope you recovered and don't feel too rough after that Ted.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning what a night! Woke up at 0300 hrs sweating like a pig, managed to check BS`s 1.9 considering I went to bed at 00.30 hrs on 11 were did that drop come from? Well 6 JB`s two digestive biscuits got it back up to 4.2, 0700 hrs 4.9, one hour later back to the sweats. Another test 2.2, more JB`s and biscuits a glass of pure orange juice, only touching 5 now. Testing every hour today good job I ordered extra test strips.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks it should fun here.


Goodness Ted, I'm sorry to hear this  Where have all those carbs gone? So perplexing when you shovel down more than your normal daily insulin dose would cover, but without the insulin   Hope the day is more settled for you


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks Alan left a message with DSN for a call back.


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning what a night! Woke up at 0300 hrs sweating like a pig, managed to check BS`s 1.9 considering I went to bed at 00.30 hrs on 11 were did that drop come from? Well 6 JB`s two digestive biscuits got it back up to 4.2, 0700 hrs 4.9, one hour later back to the sweats. Another test 2.2, more JB`s and biscuits a glass of pure orange juice, only touching 5 now. Testing every hour today good job I ordered extra test strips.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks it should fun here.


Sounds scary, pleased to hear you are ok.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 4.2, a straight line decay after going to bed on 6.1. Neat. That meant I could have a chocolate digestive with the morning Americano.

Bella the cat has settled in nicely. Though she’s taken an odd interest in our pitcher plant which eats any stray flies. The way it attracts flies is by producing sweet nectar, so the fly starts licking it up then finding it is rather sticky and can’t get out. Game over. So if one morning I find a very fat pitcher plant and can’t find the cat, I’ll know where to look.

Anyway, in the real world, I must admit that in my student days I did smoke cannabis, and once took LSD. Please can I be Prime Minister?

Have a good day folks, remember that one day doesn’t make a lifetime, there’s always another day to come

(That may sound trite, but I got it from the DF whispering in my ear)


----------



## Hazel

KARNAK said:


> Good morning what a night! Woke up at 0300 hrs sweating like a pig, managed to check BS`s 1.9 considering I went to bed at 00.30 hrs on 11 were did that drop come from? Well 6 JB`s two digestive biscuits got it back up to 4.2, 0700 hrs 4.9, one hour later back to the sweats. Another test 2.2, more JB`s and biscuits a glass of pure orange juice, only touching 5 now. Testing every hour today good job I ordered extra test strips.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks it should fun here.




Please to not take this the wrong way, but did you wash your hands before the 11 reading.
I ask only as something similar happened to me.    Now if I get a high reading I always make sure I rewash my hands, it can sometimes make a diffetence


----------



## Roberte

Morning All . Sorry I've not been posting for a while but after my successful first 3 monthly review I have been back sliding a bit . I need to keep on top of this with ! Today was 6.5 .


----------



## Lanny

04:55 BS 6.8. Ok with that. Breathing is about normal this morning but, will continue to take the brown inhaler!

Yesterday was a greyish day with the sun TRYING to break through but, not quite! But, at least it was a bit warmer & didn’t need the heater last night! 

I’ve come leaps & bounds in the golf & entered my first global tournament to see if I can qualify for the opening round in 2 days time & the final round, IF I make it that far is 4 days later of which the top 100 get medals: appearing under the player’s name in every match. Qualifications for today finish in another couple of hours & each round is divided into 20 each of which the top 10 qualify & there’s 3 days for you to try & qualify. I’m currently sitting at the number 3 spot on -12 for 9 holes with 7 more players in my group to finish their rounds so, I COULD be pushed out but, I’ve got 2 more days to try again!

An early Good Morning to you all & it looks like another grey day so, stay Sunny on the inside if it’s not on the outside!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today after a 9.3 before bed. Felt completely washed out yesterday, think I might be sickening for something  Weatherman tells me that copious quantities of cats and dogs will be pouring out of the heavens for the rest of the week, oh joy  Got my review today, wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 04:55 BS 6.8. Ok with that. Breathing is about normal this morning but, will continue to take the brown inhaler!
> 
> Yesterday was a greyish day with the sun TRYING to break through but, not quite! But, at least it was a bit warmer & didn’t need the heater last night!
> 
> I’ve come leaps & bounds in the golf & entered my first global tournament to see if I can qualify for the opening round in 2 days time & the final round, IF I make it that far is 4 days later of which the top 100 get medals: appearing under the player’s name in every match. Qualifications for today finish in another couple of hours & each round is divided into 20 each of which the top 10 qualify & there’s 3 days for you to try & qualify. I’m currently sitting at the number 3 spot on -12 for 9 holes with 7 more players in my group to finish their rounds so, I COULD be pushed out but, I’ve got 2 more days to try again!
> 
> An early Good Morning to you all & it looks like another grey day so, stay Sunny on the inside if it’s not on the outside!


Good luck with the golf @Lanny!


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the golf @Lanny!



Thanks @Northerner 

Oh dear! Hope you feel better!

Good luck with your review today!  Fingers crossed emoji!

There simply aren’t ENOUGH emojis/smileys available to post on this forum & I have to verbalise, or is that write, my own to fully express myself!  Hang on! Isn’t that a Madonna song?


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 today


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today after a 9.3 before bed. Felt completely washed out yesterday, think I might be sickening for something  Weatherman tells me that copious quantities of cats and dogs will be pouring out of the heavens for the rest of the week, oh joy  Got my review today, wish me luck!


Sorry you are not feeling too well. Goog luck with review


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Countdown to holiday-3 1/2 days to work, 5 1/2/sleeps to go

Back to subject 10.0 for me, will have to stop tired munching

Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here with a slightly hump-backed flat fish overnight.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. We certainly had some rain yesterday and overnight, kept me awake for a while. And then a party of Rooks decided to hold a lively debate on our lawn at 5.30am.
Good luck with the review, @Northerner and hope you feel better.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

@KARNAK I hope your feeling better!

@Northerner good luck with your review and I hope your feeling better soon!

4.9 for me this morning, was rather dull and damp when I got up at 6 but its brightening and drying up nicely, unfortunately I have to wait in on Hermes delivering Bruce's new dart board 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## emmgeo

Hi all 5.8 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me. Trip to IKEA survived and that included meatballs chips and gravy.

Have a good day everyone. 

Today's excitement for me will be disposing of sharps bin at the surgery.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today after a 9.3 before bed. Felt completely washed out yesterday, think I might be sickening for something  Weatherman tells me that copious quantities of cats and dogs will be pouring out of the heavens for the rest of the week, oh joy  Got my review today, wish me luck!


good luck Northie.  

4.7 for me thi morning, but blurry eyes with it, so just waiting for them to improve before driving to work.


----------



## Lanny

Yippee! I made the golf tournament opening round on Thursday! I DID indeed qualify in 3rd place, although tied instead of on my own!


----------



## emmgeo

Lanny said:


> Yippee! I made the golf tournament opening round on Thursday! I DID indeed qualify in 3rd place, although tied instead of on my own!


Nice one


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.5 for me today after a 9.3 before bed. Felt completely washed out yesterday, think I might be sickening for something  Weatherman tells me that copious quantities of cats and dogs will be pouring out of the heavens for the rest of the week, oh joy  Got my review today, wish me luck!


Hope you feel better soon, good luck with your review.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.1 for me today. Good luck at your review @Northerner.
I've got drs appointment this afternoon (BP, foot tickle, etc). At least it's not raining here today, might get the pots done in the garden today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.0 today. How much rain? 

Best wishes for your review @Northerner 

Braving my coat that claims to be waterproof but I know better! Hairdryer ready for my cast when I get home. 

Have a fun day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning. It seems I must have been the only one who got a glorious day yesterday, suncream and parasol were the order of the day, well until 3 pm when the heavens opened just as I left the hospital! Then it was sunny again just as quick. A normal 6.6 today for me. Originally we had planned to go and see the Antiques Roadshow being filmed at Lytham in Lancashire, I was really looking forward to it but the weather forecast was dire so decided against it yesterday, which was just a as well as Mr Eggy got a phone call at 7am to say his mother was on the way to hospital after having a funny turn. So he is off up there. I’m sure she’ll be fine, she is 82 and in good health usually. Just a little faint, most probably an infection or such like. Anyways the weather isn’t good here today, very dull and windy. Back to normal then.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Morning. It seems I must have been the only one who got a glorious day yesterday, suncream and parasol were the order of the day, well until 3 pm when the heavens opened just as I left the hospital! Then it was sunny again just as quick. A normal 6.6 today for me. Originally we had planned to go and see the Antiques Roadshow being filmed at Lytham in Lancashire, I was really looking forward to it but the weather forecast was dire so decided against it yesterday, which was just a as well as Mr Eggy got a phone call at 7am to say his mother was on the way to hospital after having a funny turn. So he is off up there. I’m sure she’ll be fine, she is 82 and in good health usually. Just a little faint, most probably an infection or such like. Anyways the weather isn’t good here today, very dull and windy. Back to normal then.



Oh dear! I hope your MIL is ok @eggyg


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.9, 3 JB`s and a Rich Tea biscuit soon sorted that out, 3.3 an hour later. Reduced last nights Basal by 2 units good job I did, never mind another fun day.

Fair comment @Hazel, always brush teeth wash hands and face before bed.

Good luck @Northerner hope you feel better.

Good luck at Docs Stitch.

Thanks for your concerns for yesterday, try and stay dry, take care.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear Ted, @KARNAK !  How nerve frazzling AND sore for your poor fingers: testing every hour! 

Been there, done that, got the tee-shirt! 

Hope you find a solution soon! Fingers crossed emoji! And a  to keep your spirits up!


----------



## Ya Sham

7.0 for me this morning!


----------



## Lanny

Ya Sham said:


> 7.0 for me this morning!



Welcome to the thread & forum, @ Ya Sham !


----------



## Lanny

03:56 BS 8.8. Oh dear!  I’d obviously under bolused for last evening’s beans on toast & cup of tea with milk & honey then! Ah well, a wee bit extra bolus with brekkie today then, overnight slowed cooked chicken casserole so, that’s +4 as casserole first thing in the morning needs a bit extra anyway: could, & probably should, wait to eat it later in the day but, don’t even ATTEMPT to resist though & eat it right away; definitely NOT a saint! 

There’s one little birdie attempting to start a chorus but, the other birdies ain’t playing along: too early for them, perhaps?  It was a wee bit brighter yesterday & although it didn’t rain it was humid! Too early yet to tell what today’s going to be like! 

Another early Good Morning to you all & stay Sunny on the inside or you CAN grumble, if you like, & be a bit more like our beloved acerbic, darker forum pal, @mikeyB , who I now know is REALLY trying to be his own version of my sunny on the inside attitude: to each; their own! 

I think I’ll just add +3 bolus for the casserole as I don’t want to overdo it & end up making myself hungry which can happen if I over correct!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today. I was 4.3 before bed so had a jelly baby and a biscuit. Woke around 3 hours after going to bed feeling a bit odd, so got up and tested - 3.8! How can that happen about 9 hours after my last injection?


----------



## emmgeo

5.7 this morning.
Got appointment to see DN today god only knows what surprise she is going to spring on me today.
Then got loss adjuster from insurance company coming to see me this afternoon, after having a flood in my kitchen getting damage repaired by one of their contractors, only for them not to connect washing machine properly and its flooded my kitchen again.
I realy am not happy.


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> 5.7 this morning.
> Got appointment to see DN today god only knows what surprise she is going to spring on me today.
> Then got loss adjuster from insurance company coming to see me this afternoon, after having a flood in my kitchen getting damage repaired by one of their contractors, only for them not to connect washing machine properly and its flooded my kitchen again.
> I realy am not happy.


Grr! Hope they do a proper job next time!   Hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Lanny

emmgeo said:


> 5.7 this morning.
> Got appointment to see DN today god only knows what surprise she is going to spring on me today.
> Then got loss adjuster from insurance company coming to see me this afternoon, after having a flood in my kitchen getting damage repaired by one of their contractors, only for them not to connect washing machine properly and its flooded my kitchen again.
> I realy am not happy.



Oh dear! @emmgeo , I KNOW about trying to wrangle money from insurers!  Remember a REALLY cold Winter in recent ish past few years? When the jet stream, for some reason, got diverted away from our British waters & there were record breaking cold temps. of -25? The radiator in one of the bedrooms burst it's pipes & flooded the whole room & everything had to be replaced. It took SO long to get money as the mediator argued the price of everything: took until the start of March before we finally got about 75% of the money back as we'd already bought & replaced things in the January sales! 

I hope your claim doesn't take so long or as much hassle from the mediator assigned to you!  Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Lanny

@Northerner typed a much faster & shorter reply than I did!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Going to have a trip to Bradford Industrial museum today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

Lanny said:


> Oh dear! @emmgeo , I KNOW about trying to wrangle money from insurers!  Remember a REALLY cold Winter in recent ish past few years? When the jet stream, for some reason, got diverted away from our British waters & there were record breaking cold temps. of -25? The radiator in one of the bedrooms burst it's pipes & flooded the whole room & everything had to be replaced. It took SO long to get money as the mediator argued the price of everything: took until the start of March before we finally got about 75% of the money back as we'd already bought & replaced things in the January sales!
> 
> I hope your claim doesn't take so long or as much hassle from the mediator assigned to you!  Fingers crossed emoji!


Dont worry, I am not happy the kitchen is less than 3 years old and cost me £19000 when it was new and fitted.
I wont take any crap from him, he will be wise not to upset me.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Perishing here, is it really June? Well, it's not flaming! 

7.7 @ 6.53am for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
@Northerner, that sort of impossible hypo usually happens to me at night after a heavy stint of gardening the previous day, but I can’t believe you’ve managed that in this weather!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A finger-pricking good 4.9 here.

More rain? Good grief!  Can’t wait to go to Spain in a month. Keep dry ev1.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, s 7.8 got me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

So it's been fab this morning, woke up 3.8, bag of drumstick squashies and 15 minutes 4.0 thought I'd be ok as usually keep rising about 20 minutes later 3.8 so another bag of squashies, 15 minutes later 4.6 so injected for breakfast and only gave it 10 minutes, we'll see how the day goes but not feeling great, haven't even been on the cross trainer since last Friday so god knows what the cause is 

Seems to be settling here as was wild and windy when I got up but much calmer now, no rain as of yet

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here.
> @Northerner, that sort of impossible hypo usually happens to me at night after a heavy stint of gardening the previous day, but I can’t believe you’ve managed that in this weather!


There was certainly no gardening going on yesterday!  Perhaps it was related to the walk to the hospital and back, but that's only 4 miles round trip? Who knows! My evening novorapid should have been well spent by then - I even started injecting in my abdomen a few years back because I realised the insulin was absorbing too slowly from my behind and causing exactly this kind of hypo!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Oh dear! I hope your MIL is ok @eggyg


Thanks @Lanny it was as expected, a urine infection. She was home just after lunch with some antibiotics and a bag of chips!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 5.1 for me. 

Invested in a waterproof jacket yesterday with a jaunty blue and white striped hood, will be road testing it soon. Keeping the receipt just in case it leaks!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, I think I have been transported back to November, I’ve had to put the light on it’s so dark. No rain as yet but it’s on it’s way, this time last year we were basking in wall to wall sunshine. A rather highish 6.8 today. I had some very ripe bananas left and made a banana bread for Mr Eggy, I hate bananas but have discovered I like banana bread.... ooops! Big shop in order today as just been picking up bits and pieces since we got back off our hols. Yippee! NOT! Have a wonderful Wednesday and stay dry.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Thanks @Lanny it was as expected, a urine infection. She was home just after lunch with some antibiotics and a bag of chips!



Get Mr Eggy to give her some extra TLC then!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.8 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.3 for me today, my HbA1c test is tomorrow lunchtime, so hoping when I get my results back I can start getting my meds reduced.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.3 for me today, my HbA1c test is tomorrow lunchtime, so hoping when I get my results back I can start getting my meds reduced.


Good luck Lorraine!


----------



## Carolg

Late to post. Sorry not caught up. 7.1 after sleeping in for work


----------



## KARNAK

Very late today good evening to everyone, 6.3 this morning and that's the highest today, 5.3 at the moment after dinner. Its quite cold at the moment 20.C in the living room, mind you I should put some clothes on. Bought a new smart phone today apple something or other but a nice bit of kit. Haven`t been through all the post yet just quickly noticed @Grannylorraine is up for review tomorrow, good luck maid

Have a pleasant evening folks, take care.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Very late today good evening to everyone, 6.3 this morning and that's the highest today, 5.3 at the moment after dinner. Its quite cold at the moment 20.C in the living room, mind you I should put some clothes on. Bought a new smart phone today apple something or other but a nice bit of kit. Haven`t been through all the post yet just quickly noticed @Grannylorraine is up for review tomorrow, good luck maid
> 
> Have a pleasant evening folks, take care.


Snap! I got a iPhone 6s today, I just put it next to my iPad and it set it up for me, well I had to push a few buttons! Think it’s sorted now, I hate getting new phones, I keep mine as long as possible but my old Samsung was on it’s way out.


----------



## Lanny

03:26 BS 5.2! I think that’s only my 3rd House Special! 

A very early start for me today! I’m excited about the opening round of the golf around 8am!  Excited emoji! I found out I AM going to get a medal just for qualifying: can only get 1 medal on Monday after the tournament finishes on Sunday & it’s the highest one earned; qualifying, finalist, numbers 100 to 2 & the tournament champion!  I get a little piece of “Virtual” metal hardware on my player profile that all my opponent’s can see when I play!

Skipping off to brekkie now! Skipping emoji! IF there IS such a thing? 

A Very Early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I, in italics, need more emojis/simleys available to post; please?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.9 for me.

The rain we didn't get yesterday seems to have arrived now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

Morning everyone I have two bs readings this morning one from 3am 6.2 fell back to sleep then one at 6.45am 5.8


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, s 7.8 got me today.


Wow, @stitch. That’s brilliant. Have you been doing anything differently lately? 

Hello there.  10.1 here - overdid a hypo snack, oops.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. This time last year, we were complaining about the drought...


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.1 today. 

Off to get new pump and sensors today. Usually a nice 30min bus ride but more like a submarine today! Turn off the rain now please.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Woke early when I didn’t need to. 2nd session of mindfulness so better not go back to sleep. 10.1 for me, but had “hungries” last night before bed. 3 1/2 sleeps till holiday yipee


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Rain appears to have got into my fibre optics, very intermittent and slow connection  7.6 for me today 

Congratulations on the House Special @Lanny, and the golf medal!  Hope everyone lives on high ground today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

Well after my 2 bags of sweets for first breakfast and underbolusing for breakfast I managed my highest finger prick of the day at 7.7 at bedtime last night 

5.8 for me this morning

no rain here yet but the wind is still wild

hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Rain appears to have got into my fibre optics, very intermittent and slow connection  7.6 for me today
> 
> Congratulations on the House Special @Lanny, and the golf medal!  Hope everyone lives on high ground today



Thanks! Just about to start playing the full 18 holes now, not all at once I have just under 24 hours to finish! Wish me luck!  I’m in a group of 100 & the top 50 qualify for the weekend rounds. If I don’t do it today, I have another chance to qualify tomorrow! Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, the rain is here and it’s wig bashing day, cut and colour, always rains when you come out of the hairdressers! 7.3 for me, had a snack last night when I didn’t need one! After hair do, waxing,  then nails. It’s a hard life! Have a great day even though it looks like we’re all going to get soggy at some point.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.7 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Wow, @stitch. That’s brilliant. Have you been doing anything differently lately?
> 
> Hello there.  10.1 here - overdid a hypo snack, oops.


Nothing at all! My waking numbers have been in the 7/8 area since America!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## emmgeo

Anitram said:


> Morning everyone. Guess what? It's  pouring with rain here in Berkshire.
> 
> 5.9 this morning. I seem to be on a run of 5 point somethings. That's ten days out of the last twelve. First time I've had a run like that.
> 
> Martin


I am going fishing on the river Kennet Sunday if it hasn t burst its banks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 this morning, with a blocked nose and watery eyes, just hope I don't sneeze when my blood is being taken.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 3.8, after going to bed on 6.2. Dead straight sloping line downwards. Time to lower night time Levemir by 1. No great panic. 

Tell you what, I’m rotting away. Very slowed down, and walking has deteriorated lately. My watch is very worried. It’s just updated itself, and I can now give myself an ECG. Not a full one, but it can allegedly detect atrial fibrillation. I guess it could also detect ventricular fibrillation, but as that’s a terminal event if you’re  not within reach of a defib machine, I don’t intend to explore that. At least Apple will know if I drop dead, which is a comfort.

Anyway, diet is going fine. I’ve lost 4lbs in a month, which is about right. Just by eating less, nothing drastic. Tonight I’m making Imam Bayildi, but not the traditional all veg, I’m doing a cultural mash up with sliced chorizo in the veg. I apologise to any Turkish members.

Well, I’d better go, there’s cricket to be watched, and a body to be showered, so have a good day - I intend to


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.8 after a very late dinner which included Dolmade's, Greek vine leaves stuffed with rice. I know rice affects me just shows leave it alone.

Good luck @Grannylorraine.

Good luck @Flower, pump and sensors I wish.

Stay loose folks its only going to rain forever, its snowing in Australia at the moment. I wonder if @Eddy Edson has any snow boots? Keep well everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Nearly forgot Congratulations on HS @Lanny.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 8.41am for me.  

Should be coming down soon, on second day of my version of Atkins (giving Atkins a bad name!)


----------



## Lanny

00:40 BS 6.6. I'm ok with that as might be a bit of DP? Went to bed absolutely mentally exhausted around 4/5pm on BS 5.8. Midnight alarm was just after I woke anyway & had my Levemir, tried to get another little snooze but, hunger pangs so, tested & ate. After breakfast 03:39 10.1 which is fine, I'm finding, since I've reduced all my Novorapid doses by 4 units & my after breakfast readings have been in the low 10's, yesterday was 10.4, then, drops back to the 5's by the time I eat my second meal, I prefer to call it that as opposed to lunch, & it's my highest reading of the day! 

I'm afraid I won't be making the cut into the final round of the golf. I found it mentally exhausting yesterday to sustain THAT much focused concetration over 18 holes of golf, albeit virtual, & was seriously out ranked by opponents that are 10, some 20, times higher ranked than me! I got it wrong, again my 1st one & now I know, I only have 1 chance for the final round & have 2 days to play 18 holes! So, I know next time, if there IS one, to take it slowly & not do all 18 in 1 day! I scored -18 for 18 holes & already pushed down to 59 out of qualification with over half my group not finished yet: they have another day to do so! Ah well! I learned & know I need to pace myself!

Another VERY early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me on what appears to be another miserable, wet day! 

Take is steady @Lanny - relax!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all a 7.5 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 5.7 for me. Pleased at that


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me with a steady downward line despite forgetting my evening levemir. Interesting. Normally


----------



## Hazel

Happy birthday to me - 65, now officially old.
A disappointing 6.3 for me this morning, so no cake foe me today


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. It’s a miracle! No...not my BG level, which incidentally is 6.4, but the fact it was sunny when I got up at 7! Isn’t now though, sorry! Ah well, another day with the heating on ( Mr Eggy actually lit our coal fire yesterday!). Babysitting day today, that’ll keep me busy, and warm. Have a fabulous Friday, keep those brollies to hand.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Managed to avoid a wake up call at 5.30am, when a party of Rooks has been arriving to empty the bird feeder - I brought the feeder indoors for the night. (Now we wait for the rooks to work out how to operate a latch key and let themselves in to find it!) They can have as many cockchafer grubs from the lawn as they can eat, I'm just not prepared to provide them with copious amounts of premium sunflower hearts meant for the little birds!


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Nothing at all! My waking numbers have been in the 7/8 area since America!


Can you get “America” on prescription, hahaha?! Long may it last...

Morning all. 4.7 here.


----------



## emmgeo

Hazel said:


> Happy birthday to me - 65, now officially old.
> A disappointing 6.3 for me this morning, so no cake foe me today


Happy birthday hope you have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

5.3 for me today

VERY cold here today but the wind has calmed from what it was like the last 2 days

Have a nice day my lovelies! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Happy birthday @Hazel.


----------



## emmgeo

Big fat 7.0  for me today.
Not taking any Novorapid for two day as an experiment. was having some good BS readings mainly in the 5 to 7 range, until my last meal last night chicken curry with brown rice, this took me from 5.4 to 9.3 after two hours then after another Two hours ( bed time) was down to 6.8, this mornings reading 7.0 think I better start taking my Novo again today. I had taken my 12 units of Lantus at night time.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Happy birthday to me - 65, now officially old.
> A disappointing 6.3 for me this morning, so no cake foe me today


Don't be disappointed with a 6.3 @Hazel - I was 6.4!  If not cake, make sure you treat yourself on your special day


----------



## Flower

Good morning. 6.5 today. Double cramp down both legs last night  after walking 11,000 steps on a broken foot around hospitals and bus stations yesterday. That'll teach me! 



Stitch147 said:


> Morning all a 7.5 for me today.



Perhaps your USA medication has extra magic powder in it Stitch? 

It's still raining but my new waterproof coat works yay!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning. 6.5 today. Double cramp down both legs last night  after walking 11,000 steps on a broken foot around hospitals and bus stations yesterday. That'll teach me!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your USA medication has extra magic powder in it Stitch?
> 
> It's still raining but my new waterproof coat works yay!


Ouch! Rest up today @Flower! {{{HUGS}}} Good to hear the coat is up to specification, looks like it may get some wear this summer!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Don't be disappointed with a 6.3 @Hazel - I was 6.4!  If not cake, make sure you treat yourself on your special day



Thanks Alan - off soon to Perth for rehearsal and sound check for the Praise Gathering choir concert tomorrow night at Perth Town Hall.     400+ voices singing God's praises.
Then next weekend Sat/Sun nights concerts in Glasgow Royal concert Hall.    Really looking forward to it


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning. 6.5 today. Double cramp down both legs last night  after walking 11,000 steps on a broken foot around hospitals and bus stations yesterday. That'll teach me!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your USA medication has extra magic powder in it Stitch?
> 
> It's still raining but my new waterproof coat works yay!


Blimey Flower. Make sure you rest up today. There must have been something in the USA water. Glad you haven't got to return your coat.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@ Flower rest that foot today.

5.9 today, but that will teach me to eat chocolate, I had real bad hunger last night when on a 4.7, I tried a handful of sunflower seeds but it did nothing,  I then ate 1/2 a bar of 73% cocoa cooking chocolate (only chocolate I had in the house), feeling it this morning as bg is higher than normal and I have that hangover feeling.  Oh well I need to remember that.  

Still have my cold as well.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3, we had brilliant sunshine at 07:00 now we have cloud and rain shine. New printer arriving today from Amazon Smile who send a donation to DUK with every purchase.

Happy birthday @Hazel.

Day of rest today @Flower, your weekend starts now!

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Jodee

Good morning all.
Not so good this morning 7.5mmol before food.  I am late breakfasting again. I must try and make an effort to have breakfast and meds before 10am.  Previous days before this morning all in the 6s
Wishing all a great Friday and Fab weekend.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Well, the reduction in evening Levemir worked a treat. Not. Went to bed on 5.1, so had a couple of choccie biscuits to lift the ‘starting line’ for the night time down slope. 

Woke up on 2.9. 

Sometimes you just can’t win.

So, a rather unexpected brekkie, but never mind. A work in progress. I’ll be having an easy day today watching cricket - England are playing West Indies. Anything to take my mind off b****y politics.

Have a good day, folks. Stay dry and safe.


----------



## Docb

6.1 today and thanks for the heads up about the cricket mikeyB, if we did not get your programme notes then we would not know it was on.  Must retune to test match special.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Good morning all. It’s a miracle! No...not my BG level, which incidentally is 6.4, but the fact it was sunny when I got up at 7! Isn’t now though, sorry! Ah well, another day with the heating on ( Mr Eggy actually lit our coal fire yesterday!). Babysitting day today, that’ll keep me busy, and warm. Have a fabulous Friday, keep those brollies to hand.


Happy birthday 


Hazel said:


> Happy birthday to me - 65, now officially old.
> A disappointing 6.3 for me this morning, so no cake foe me today


happy birthday to youooo


----------



## Ditto

Evening all, 7.1 @ 5.07am. Going to be up tomorrow after a very carby lunch in M&S and once I've had a bite of carbs I just can't stop until the end of the day and closure. What's up with that?!


----------



## KARNAK

Ditto said:


> Evening all, 7.1 @ 5.07am. Going to be up tomorrow after a very carby lunch in M&S and once I've had a bite of carbs I just can't stop until the end of the day and closure. What's up with that?!



Nufink, go for it @Ditto.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me on a somewhat brighter, but chilly, morning


----------



## Lanny

04:56 BS 10.0 not waking as I actually woke up SO hungry I forgot to test & my Timesulin cap says it was 2 hours & 2 minutes after Novorapid. So, the reduced doses is working, even on breakfast & it won’t be too long before after brekkie BS will be within target too! 

I’ve already had a wee birdie chorus a bit earlier & this time the solitary birdie managed to persuade a few of his pals to join in! 

It was chilly last night & still a bit nippy this morning! Shivering emoji! Now, who was it who said they needed thermals? I’m considering it! 

Hark! Here comes more birdsong after a wee break from the birdie chorus! 

An early Good Morning to you all!  It’s the weekend & time to let the hair down & go wild!  Age is just a number!  Not that I was ever a party girl but, I was definitely a night time person, comes with the job of the restaurant business, & now I’ve become much more of a morning person! 

Anyways stay sunny on the inside if it’s not on the outside!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from a beautiful sunny Brighton, don’t think it will last long. 6.1 for me this morning, the elusive 5s continue to hide from me. Sent our claim forms off this week re our missed holiday, wonder how they will try and wriggle out of that one. Son doing London to Brighton bike ride tomorrow, not sure he’s done enough training, oh dear. Going out for breakfast as Father’s Day treat for my husband. Enjoy your day wherever you are x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here...ooo, so close to an HS.

The sun is shining! We’re having a day out today so let’s hope the sun follows us wherever we go.


----------



## emmgeo

Morning hope you all have a grat day today.
5.9 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me. Deliberately didn't take my evening Levemir, result flattish line with a temporary dip at about 3:30. I'm going to activate another sensor to keep an eye on this.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. It isn’t raining!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks!  

Had a bit of an incident last night, tested before my Tresiba and bed and was 5.8, no worries I haven't had biscuits  in as not needed them in months, mum always eats junk, oops she has no biscuits, it's fine Bruce left some biscuits the other week,  they've gone, he'd taken them home! Thankfully it was 9:45 so Scotmid was still open and its only up the brae so Bruce took off, came back with a selection but I chose to open the pack of rich tea's 

So anyway 5.7 for me this morning, shame I cant do anything regarding my insulin as there are no patterns whatsoever to go on so will be keeping a very close eye on the Libre

Hope you all have a fantastic day! 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser

8.2 this morning, a day tidying the garden, oh the joys of home ownership and having big gardens.


----------



## Carolg

Birds chirping bright this morning. 1 1/2 sleeps till holidays. 
Munchy  night last night, celebrating being on holiday. (Got a cheek after just finishing return to work) 10.1 this morning. First time that I had exact amount of insulin in pen for morning dose !!!
Have a good day all


----------



## Tickledpinknot

10.1 which is better for me than the recent 4’s. Going from high 20s before tea to 4s in the morning has been a bit chaotic this week. Perhaps not as chaotic as the storms, no electricity for days, overhead cables setting fire to trees and having workmen in the house! 

Diabetic clinic on Monday, looking forward to their ideas  Didn’t bother getting HBA1C bloods it would make me look like I ate all the pies lol.
Oncologist appointment too and chemo may change again 

Have fun in the sunshine if you’ve got it ... it’s avoiding the Midlands again!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 again in sunny Torbay, clouds over the sea and heading for France. Managed to set up new iPhone yesterday with a bit of help from everyone in my local club, I now know how everyone`s phone works except for mine.

Nearly there @Carolg.

Hope the sun lasts but can see clouds building up over Dartmoor, enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sitting on the 5.7 step with Anitram this morning.  

@Carolg have a great holiday


----------



## Ditto

Morning all on this bright but blustery day. 

Loathing myself again this morning, what's wrong with me? I dunno is all I can say. 7.2 @ 7.48am dunno if I went into double figures last night and it's crashed back down or not as I'm always too scared to measure when in the middle of a pig-out which included chippy chips, doorsteps, huge cream cakes, toasties and sweet white flat coffees. ::bangs head on wall:: I can't even stop until there's a cut-off point which came after piggy breakfast this morning when I came over all ill which thudding heart. I'll never learn.


----------



## Jodee

Morning all - I am not testing today give my fingers a rest from pricking will do a full day of pricking tomorrow.  Do you all use middle index and little fingers?


----------



## Jodee

Anitram said:


> I always do middle or ring finger on my left hand, as I'm right-handed. Never done little finger and I read that index finger is a no-no.
> 
> Martin


I do both hands, but when on the little finger I always turn the needle depth down to lowest.  I only use the little finger to give my middle and ring finger a rest.  I seem to have very thin skin on my finger tips and they get a bit sensitive to the pricking, I sometimes have little bruises where the needle goes in.


----------



## Northerner

Jodee said:


> Morning all - I am not testing today give my fingers a rest from pricking will do a full day of pricking tomorrow.  Do you all use middle index and little fingers?


Little fingers and ring fingers


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Totally slipped my mind this morning. Clickety click for me ( 6.6). Just finished the ironing, putting off putting it away. Grandkids staying over tonight, so don’t need to do any housework today! @KARNAK can you come and help me with my iPhone? Set it up no bother but can’t transfer my contacts over from my Android phone. Think I’ve missed my slot as I had my old number switched over to my new phone yesterday. Ah well manual input it is. Thank goodness I’m a Billy No Mates!  Have a stupendous Saturday, it’s dry up here!


----------



## SueEK

Jodee said:


> Morning all - I am not testing today give my fingers a rest from pricking will do a full day of pricking tomorrow.  Do you all use middle index and little fingers?


Any one I can get some blood from, sometimes takes 2-3 pricks, what a waste of strips, it annoys me


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all. 6.7 here today. Not the nicest day out there.


----------



## Jodee

SueEK said:


> Any one I can get some blood from, sometimes takes 2-3 pricks, what a waste of strips, it annoys me


That's annoying Sue.  I do wonder if the continual pricking is going to harden up the skin.


----------



## SueEK

Jodee said:


> That's annoying Sue.  I do wonder if the continual pricking is going to harden up the skin.


My index finger is the worst for getting blood, tend to use middle or ring finger but they do get little bruises so sometimes try the index. Don’t test as much as I used to so not so much of a problem now thank goodness. I’m one of the lucky ones who get lancets and strips on prescription


----------



## rebrascora

Just joining this group.... hope you don't mind me muscling in. 

*Hugely* *relieved* to get a 6.9 this morning. The past few days I have had a stomach upset and stopped the Metformin as it was that horrible gut spasm pain when you feel like you need to break wind but daren't because you can't be sure it is just wind and having to run to the toilet at inconvenient times.... like at the theatre the other night.... TWICE!! I can be fine with Metformin for a week or so and then have a couple of days when it makes me explosive or I feel nauseous, like there is a lump in my throat!
We didn't really think the Metformin was doing much when I was first diagnosed but the HCPs wanted me to continue on it after I started on insulin. Yesterday, it didn't seem to matter what I did with insulin or exercise, my BG was in the mid teens and I even took another 2 units of NR at bedtime to try to bring it down. Woke up at 3.30am convinced I was having a hypo.... probably because I knew that extra NR was a risk. Took 3 attempts to get a reading, the second just read HI, which was pretty alarming, but settled for the 3rd reading of 14.9 and went back to sleep. Was dreading my fasting reading this morning but the DF must have taken pity on me and that 6.9 was such a wonderful sight. 
Back on the Metformin and my huge plate of omelette and salad for breakfast/brunch which really helps to stabilise me but is becoming a bit of a chore to eat and fingers crossed I will be back on track again.


----------



## Bexlee

A very pleasing 5.9 this morning. 

Just settling down for a me day of Le Mans 24 hour watching from the comfort of the arm chair. 

Hope everyone has a good day and stays dry. It’s been a tad wet here all week made it challenging at work.


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> My index finger is the worst for getting blood, tend to use middle or ring finger but they do get little bruises so sometimes try the index. Don’t test as much as I used to so not so much of a problem now thank goodness. I’m one of the lucky ones who get lancets and strips on prescription


I already have really thick hard skin on my hands and sometimes it takes 5+ attempts to get enough blood with the deepest lancet setting, even using different fingers. My index finger is by far the worst but I still use it occasionally as there are some spots on it that will yield enough if my hands are warm. I've started experimenting with the back of my fingers recently but it is hard to squeeze the flesh enough to create a spot. My little finger is about the best but I try not to overuse it.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> My index finger is the worst for getting blood, tend to use middle or ring finger but they do get little bruises so sometimes try the index. Don’t test as much as I used to so not so much of a problem now thank goodness. I’m one of the lucky ones who get lancets and strips on prescription





rebrascora said:


> I already have really thick hard skin on my hands and sometimes it takes 5+ attempts to get enough blood with the deepest lancet setting, even using different fingers. My index finger is by far the worst but I still use it occasionally as there are some spots on it that will yield enough if my hands are warm. I've started experimenting with the back of my fingers recently but it is hard to squeeze the flesh enough to create a spot. My little finger is about the best but I try not to overuse it.


You're not supposed to use the index finger or thumb, as the finger-pricking can reduce sensitivity over time and these two digits are considered the most important for retaining that sensitivity (somewhat alarmingly, I believe this was because you would need these to read Braille should you lose your sight  ) - this is why I have always used my little or ring fingers, mostly the little fingers. One tip if you have trouble getting blood is to wait a couple of seconds after pricking the finger before trying to squeeze blood. This is because the reaction of the finger is to close the 'wound' after pricking, but his then relaxes after a couple of seconds  Also, much easier with warm fingers/hands, you can run them under warm water beforehand if having trouble


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner
Thanks for those tips. I had noticed that sometimes I would have more success if I wait a few moments after pricking, but it isn't totally consistent. Sometimes I just don't have access to warm water when I need to test and I try to reduce exposure to water as much as possible with my hands as I have very dry skin. I have been losing sensitivity in my fingers for years, probably due to the overuse of steroid creams as a youngster and exposure to the outdoors, cement etc so I will be pretty snookered if I ever need to read braille. My left ring finger is probably the only one that might pick something up, so maybe I need to ease off that one for finger pricking The plus side is that finger pricking is not a big deal in terms of pain/discomfort.... just means that my monitor might occasionally have timed me out before I get enough blood for the strip!


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> You're not supposed to use the index finger or thumb, as the finger-pricking can reduce sensitivity over time and these two digits are considered the most important for retaining that sensitivity (somewhat alarmingly, I believe this was because you would need these to read Braille should you lose your sight  ) - this is why I have always used my little or ring fingers, mostly the little fingers. One tip if you have trouble getting blood is to wait a couple of seconds after pricking the finger before trying to squeeze blood. This is because the reaction of the finger is to close the 'wound' after pricking,  lbut his then relaxes after a couple of seconds  Also, much easier with warm fingers/hands, you can run them under warm water beforehand if having trouble


Thanks Northerner, totally makes sense to wait a while, such good sense that I didn’t think of it. My fingers are fairly tough as I’ve been typing for 40 years (I’m exhausted ).


----------



## Lanny

04:43 BS 5.5.  I’m shivering in my duvet as I write this: it’s c c c cold this morning! Smiley covered in icicles emoji!

Had to have the heater on last night set to 18C as 17 just wasn’t adequate! Shivering emoji!

Just thought I’d show you my golf medal!  And I’ll post a thread later, after breakfast, my golfing triumphs! So, you CAN skip that entirely if you wish! 

An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm out there: I need a hot cup of tea to warm me up!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today and it's back to work i go!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me, was sunny a while ago but clouding over now. I am off for my run shortly.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Gardening waste to take to the recycling centre and if the weather stays reasonable fill some more bags.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here on the Libre.

Had a lovely day in the sunshine (look it up in the dictionary if you’re not sure what it is) down at Dale in deepest Pembrokeshire...lunch outside! a walk! More of this plz.


----------



## Andy333

I’ve just been put on to the libre system and it’s god send, I used to prick on my forearm with a check on the fingers if it was a little low as the accuracy is not so good.  My diabetic consultant was happy with this so it may be better than missing testing al together if the fingers get over saw.


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> View attachment 11548
> 
> 04:43 BS 5.5.  I’m shivering in my duvet as I write this: it’s c c c cold this morning! Smiley covered in icicles emoji!
> 
> Had to have the heater on last night set to 18C as 17 just wasn’t adequate! Shivering emoji!
> 
> Just thought I’d show you my golf medal!  And I’ll post a thread later, after breakfast, my golfing triumphs! So, you CAN skip that entirely if you wish!
> 
> An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm out there: I need a hot cup of tea to warm me up!


Well done Lanny


----------



## Carolg

10.1 for me after a late night home and silly supper. Went to theatre to see local dance school show. Little ones to young adults. Really good, granddaughter in 6 dances  so she was high as a kite.

3/4 sleep till holiday so better think of what I have to do and aim for an extra afternoon kip. Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Forgot to bring the bird feeder in last night, so had a rude awakening at 5.30am from a party of 10 rooks. They are very organised. A couple land on the feeder and swing it, spilling seed out on to the ground for the others to gobble up. They were back at 7am, and have just come back to try their luck again now.


----------



## SueEK

Very disappointing 7.6 for me this morning, not sure where that came from. Up early for car boot, half way there and text it has been cancelled- drat. Very cloudy here on the south coast, meeting son from London/Brighton bike ride and lunch out after.
Have a lovely holiday @Carolg


----------



## Carolg

SueEK said:


> Very disappointing 7.6 for me this morning, not sure where that came from. Up early for car boot, half way there and text it has been cancelled- drat. Very cloudy here on the south coast, meeting son from London/Brighton bike ride and lunch out after.
> Have a lovely holiday @Carolg


Have a lovely time


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Very late for me today, after an 11 hour sleep!  No idea why, I'm normally wide awake at 5 am! Anyway, 8.2, so probably a bit of DP involved


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Very late for me today, after an 11 hour sleep!  No idea why, I'm normally wide awake at 5 am! Anyway, 8.2, so probably a bit of DP involved


Oh dear! Hope you’re not coming down with something!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Fell asleep in the recliner last night. Woke up on 6.9, which is nearly right, but woke with a curious abdominal pressure feeling. Bella the cat had also spent the night sleeping in my lap on the recliner. Then, seeing I was back in the land of the living, started pleading for food. So had to satisfy her before I got caffeined and nicotined up. Worse than babysitting, this cat business

Anyway, opened my Father’s Day -and Grandfathers Day - cards. No postal orders in either, ungrateful lot.

It’s the big one today- India v Pakistan at Old Trafford. There were 800,000 applications for the 25,000 tickets. There’ll be tumbleweed blowing down the curry mile in Manchester for sure. Weather is reasonable - sun with few short showers. Should be fantastic noisy fun, no AK47s or nukes.

Have a good day, everyone, I will for sure


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 6.1 on another overcast day. Had friends around yesterday afternoon, we sat on the balcony in glorious sunshine, only downside they drank * all*  my beer. 

@eggyg take your new and old phones to a phone shop with relevant leads, they should be able to transfer data from old to new no problem. My local store of which there are many didn`t even charge me, I gave him a few quid to get his turban cleaned and his beard nope better not go down that road, nice man.

Nice to see you posting @merrymunky.

Aw @Northerner maybe coming down wiv sumfink.

Happy fathers day to all whom it may apply too, including granddads, remember it doesn`t have to be a special day to special folks out, enjoy your day all.


----------



## nonethewiser

Happy fathers day to all, 7.1 today. Long walk earlier and back for Sunday lunch, being spoilt for the day and received  some lovely gifts.



21 years since my dad passed and not a day goes by where he isn't in my thoughts, would be wonderful to have just one more day with him, for those who still have their dads around tell them how much they mean to you, when the are gone it is too late.


----------



## Jodee

Lanny said:


> View attachment 11548
> 
> 04:43 BS 5.5.  I’m shivering in my duvet as I write this: it’s c c c cold this morning! Smiley covered in icicles emoji!
> 
> Had to have the heater on last night set to 18C as 17 just wasn’t adequate! Shivering emoji!
> 
> Just thought I’d show you my golf medal!  And I’ll post a thread later, after breakfast, my golfing triumphs! So, you CAN skip that entirely if you wish!
> 
> An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm out there: I need a hot cup of tea to warm me up!


Congratulations Lanny - keep warm

Its warm in the south although breezy.


----------



## Jodee

Waking 6.8 this morning.
Sunny, warm but breezy here - went for a walk about 1 mile after breakfast, 2 hours later blood sugar down to 4.2 again.  Just had a very carby lunch of baked beans on toast.  Checking BG again in 2 hours...

Happy Fathers day all the Dad's - have a great day everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

nonethewiser said:


> Happy fathers day to all, 7.1 today. Long walk earlier and back for Sunday lunch, being spoilt for the day and received  some lovely gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 21 years since my dad passed and not a day goes by where he isn't in my thoughts, would be wonderful to have just one more day with him, for those who still have their dads around tell them how much they mean to you, when the are gone it is too late.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi @nonethewiser dad passed 1996 mum last year, I hope you have happy memories of your parents. You never lose love only the person, treasure your memories, take care my friend.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am weighing in very late in the day but I am happy to accept a 7.8 for this morning considering that I only got 3.5hrs sleep and I was pretty stressed about going to a show today with one of the horses. I've been around the 8 mark most of the day but just really happy that it is steady and below 10 after so many mid teens readings earlier in the week.


----------



## Lanny

04:54 BS 6.0. Ok with that.  And it’s quite chilly again this morning especially in the bathroom: tiles are colder than wallpaper! But, last night wasn’t TOO bad & I didn’t have the heater on! Shivering emoji!

An early Good Morning to you all! 

I’m off to brekkie as I need a nice hot cuppa to warm me up! Stay warm & sunny on the inside folks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a 7.2 before bed so not complaining  A bit gloomy outside, but dry (for now!).


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a 7.2 before bed so not complaining  A bit gloomy outside, but dry (for now!).


Better than yesterday, @Northerner


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. Graph looked a bit like a classic Nessie photo until it settled down.

Back to work for me today, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

Sorry only just checking in so sorry for the likes from yesterday lol

7.8 for me yesterday after a rather heated argument at 6am, 6.9 today, I've also not been feeling great for the last week so not been sleeping with it 

we tried Bubbles with his lampshade off, he only managed 20 minutes as he's absolutely petrified at the site of his stump 

Anyways hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 on the finger this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 is my real level, I think. I got woken up by the Rooks looking for their breakfast briefly at 5.am (meanly, I hadn’t refilled the feeder) and I was 5.2, but looking at my overnight trace, I suspect I was lying on the sensor at that point, because I have a V shaped dip and rise, so can’t count it as a HS!


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> No sign of the sun yet but a 5.2 has brightened up my morning.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations on the House Special Martin!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.3 a crumb over the elusive HS.

Its the D foot clinic today. I'll happily take no news please 

Have a stable bg day if you can.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.2 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.2 today


Congrats on your HS.  4.8 for me on this grey morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, sorry forgot yesterday. An unexplained 7.3 this morning. Was only 5.3 at bedtime and really did not want to eat anything so had two Opal Fruits, one orange and one green, if you’re interested. Didn’t work obs! Never mind, got five beds to strip, wash, dry and iron. That’ll keep me busy today. Hopefully I will get it hung out as, drum roll, the sun is shining! Yeah! Have a happy Monday.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning, sorry forgot yesterday. An unexplained 7.3 this morning. Was only 5.3 at bedtime and really did not want to eat anything so had two Opal Fruits, one orange and one green, if you’re interested. Didn’t work obs! Never mind, got five beds to strip, wash, dry and iron. That’ll keep me busy today. Hopefully I will get it hung out as, drum roll, the sun is shining! Yeah! Have a happy Monday.


Can you still get Opal Fruits in Cumbria then, or is it just Carlisle?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.2 today


You're making a habit of these House Specials @Hazel! Congratulations! Hope you are feeling much better now you have been back on the lantus for a little while


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> Morning, sorry forgot yesterday. An unexplained 7.3 this morning. Was only 5.3 at bedtime and really did not want to eat anything so had two Opal Fruits, one orange and one green, if you’re interested. Didn’t work obs! Never mind, got five beds to strip, wash, dry and iron. That’ll keep me busy today. Hopefully I will get it hung out as, drum roll, the sun is shining! Yeah! Have a happy Monday.


I’m not surprised your Opal Fruits didn’t work. They were rebranded in 1998 as Starburst.

Info point: in the UK, Starburst are vegetarian. In the US and some other markets, they use animal gelatin.

And little known fact: their original advertising tag line - “Made to make your mouth water” was devised by Murray Walker, the old motor racing commentator.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> I’m not surprised your Opal Fruits didn’t work. They were rebranded in 1998 as Starburst.
> 
> Info point: in the UK, Starburst are vegetarian. In the US and some other markets, they use animal gelatin.
> 
> And little known fact: their original advertising tag line - “Made to make your mouth water” was devised by Murray Walker, the old motor racing commentator.


I was just thinking that because they were indeed changed after the stricter laws about not naming products that mislead people into what ingredients they have! I remember Opal Fruits don’t have opals in them & had to change their name! Also, remembered Golden Churn spread had to change their name as it’s not churned & were renamed Golden Crown. I’m not sure if the spread is only local to Norther Ireland, as a lot are, so, you may not recognise the brand! I remember that UK chocolate, the only country that does this, containing  vegetable fat had Europe wanting to rebrand it as Vegelate around the same time!


----------



## eggyg

@Northerner @mikeyB @Lanny I don’t like change, I still call Snickers Marathons, Cif Jif and Oil of Olay Ulay!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

5.4 for me, nice straight line overnight. Yippee

Did wake up dripping wet, mind, so I guess I’m turning menopausal I’m not gong to worry about it, anyway.

I watched a bit of the hopeful Tory leader debate on C4 last night. Some of then were wittering on about how they could negotiate a new deal. Only trouble with that idea is that the EU have said negotiations are over, and the Backstop is non negotiable. They are living in cloud cuckoo land. Nowt new there, then.

Another cricket day today. Windies are playing Bangladesh at Taunton, which just for once is not sunny and warm. Definitely cool and cloudy. Nice town, Taunton. They don’t bury their dead, they stand them up in the bus shelters.

Right, after that unjustifiable insult, I’ll wish you a good day. Keep up the good  work, everyone, and do something kind when you’re out and about.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> 5.4 for me, nice straight line overnight. Yippee
> 
> Did wake up dripping wet, mind, so I guess I’m turning menopausal I’m not gong to worry about it, anyway.
> 
> I watched a bit of the hopeful Tory leader debate on C4 last night. Some of then were wittering on about how they could negotiate a new deal. Only trouble with that idea is that the EU have said negotiations are over, and the Backstop is non negotiable. They are living in cloud cuckoo land. Nowt new there, then.
> 
> Another cricket day today. Windies are playing Bangladesh at Taunton, which just for once is not sunny and warm. Definitely cool and cloudy. Nice town, Taunton. They don’t bury their dead, they stand them up in the bus shelters.
> 
> Right, after that unjustifiable insult, I’ll wish you a good day. Keep up the good  work, everyone, and do something kind when you’re out and about.




NOW there’s a thought! @mikeyB turning menopausal! Made me howl with laughter! What are you like?


----------



## mikeyB

Benny G said:


> Glucose level gets a thumbs up. Almost time for breakfast, then back to work.
> Where did the weekend go?


What’s a weekend?


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 6.3 this morning. I was very thirsty last night, through the night and this morning when I woke up so was concerned that things were not going to look good on the screen today but maybe it was just because I didn't drink enough through the day yesterday at the show. Pleased to report we got 2 red rosettes and two blue, one of which was reserve champion!! An unexpected triumph! Well done Zak!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report we got 2 red rosettes and two blue, one of which was reserve champion!! An unexpected triumph! Well done Zak!


Congratulations!


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> You're making a habit of these House Specials @Hazel! Congratulations! Hope you are feeling much better now you have been back on the lantus for a little while



Feeling heaps better thanks Alan.    Shattered after w/e in Perth.    Concert on Saturday was awesome, such a buzz.    Only issue I had was leg cramp, with standing for so long, legs are still sore

This w/e could be worse - sound rehearsal on Friday night and concerts Saturday and Sunday nights


----------



## nonethewiser

A very likeable 5.1 today.

With eggyg, always be opal fruits marathon bar.


----------



## Jodee

6.2 this morning, out for lunch today I was so good had a rainbow salad although I got offered half a new potato with butter on, it was delicious, soooo good  I think I might start having potato now and then.  BG when I got back was 6.5 so not too bad at all.

Bought a pepper, chilli and aubergene plant   hoping they are gonna make it, we need more warmth.

Hope every one is having a great day.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s a bit optimistic growing aubergine and peppers outdoors in the UK, They did fine in my greenhouse. Chilli can be grown indoors, on a sunny windowsill. Done that, too, in the kitchen where they belong.


----------



## rebrascora

I grew aubergines outdoors last year as well as in the poly tunnel but doubt we will have such a fantastic summer that they would so well this year.... certainly not looking like it at the moment! Poly tunnels are pretty cheap and easy to build if you fancied going that route and work amazingly well.


----------



## Lanny

05:24 BS 5.4.  Yay! Back in the fives! Had a longer snooze & I FELT the chill in my sleep but, didn’t wake up despite it. Now I’m actually up I put on the heater & need it to warm up a bit as I got quite chilled overnight! Smiley covered in icicles emoji!

VERY wet & windy last night!  Still a bit stormy now! No sign of any birdies’ chirping: they’re taking cover too!

A bit later than usual of late, for me, but, still early Good Morning to you all! 

I nervously wait to phone my GP later, around 11:45, for results of Lipids tests! Also had to cave in & asked my chemist to deliver my prescription that’s been sitting there for a week as my neuropathy has been bad along with the shoulder discomfort due to the wet weather. I got all my blood pressure meds, this time, but, have to get kidney function tested again before my next meds: marked down in calendar for 6 weeks in plenty of time before my 8 weeks of meds run out! 

I’ll sit basking in the heat before have a nice hot cuppa with brekkie! Stay warm & sunny on the inside folks!


----------



## Lanny

I’m warmer now! Just got back from the kitchen to eat in bed a sandwich & a cuppa! Passed the front door & the wind & rain has stopped with some sunshine: the sun’s trying to come out!  Heater still on but, I warm up internally with hot tea & I can switch it off once I’m warm on the inside!

Have a Wonderful Day everyone!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Up a bit late again. Sunshine and blue skies here so far, and a 6.9 on waking  Confirmed my place on the Libre course yesterday, and also delivered my C-peptide test sample to the hospital - wonder what they'll discover? The consultant said they freeze the samples and send them off to Exeter, which immediately made me wonder if he thinks I might be MODY? Or do all C-peptide tests go to Exeter? I was thinking the other day how I have encountered maybe half a dozen others here who stopped needing basal, but then it occurred to me that I have read of a few pumpers who also have a few hours of zero basal during the night, so they are quite similar in that respect.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.4 for me.

Looking bright out there, glad it's not an eye test day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Bright here too, but not to worry, there’s the promise of heavy rain and thunder this afternoon.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! :0

Nice and sunny here, good job as I'll be heading out in an hour, just hope its the same tomorrow as I've got my first dentist appointment and don't fancy walking up there if the weather is like what we had yesterday, pouring down with a few good rumbles of thunder and a few wee lightning flashes

Anyways 6.4 for me this morning and another stonking headache for me

Hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A reasonable 6.4 on this lovely morning. Was a grand drying day yesterday for my 3 duvet covers, 8 pillow cases and 6 sheets and today is looking the same but no washing today thank you very much! Off to opticians early doors for my 6 monthly re check after my shock test in December, where it was discovered I had retinal bleeds, cataracts and the start of macular degeneration. I know they won’t be better but I’ll be happy with stable. Fingers crossed for me please. Have a terrific Tuesday and hopefully it won’t rain too much for you.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A reasonable 6.4 on this lovely morning. Was a grand drying day yesterday for my 3 duvet covers, 8 pillow cases and 6 sheets and today is looking the same but no washing today thank you very much! Off to opticians early doors for my 6 monthly re check after my shock test in December, where it was discovered I had retinal bleeds, cataracts and the start of macular degeneration. I know they won’t be better but I’ll be happy with stable. Fingers crossed for me please. Have a terrific Tuesday and hopefully it won’t rain too much for you.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  I had a similar appointment last year - went in for retinopathy check and came out with glaucoma and cataracts as well!   Stable is good


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A reasonable 6.4 on this lovely morning. Was a grand drying day yesterday for my 3 duvet covers, 8 pillow cases and 6 sheets and today is looking the same but no washing today thank you very much! Off to opticians early doors for my 6 monthly re check after my shock test in December, where it was discovered I had retinal bleeds, cataracts and the start of macular degeneration. I know they won’t be better but I’ll be happy with stable. Fingers crossed for me please. Have a terrific Tuesday and hopefully it won’t rain too much for you.



Oh dear! Fingers crossed for you @eggyg  & Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A reasonable 6.4 on this lovely morning. Was a grand drying day yesterday for my 3 duvet covers, 8 pillow cases and 6 sheets and today is looking the same but no washing today thank you very much! Off to opticians early doors for my 6 monthly re check after my shock test in December, where it was discovered I had retinal bleeds, cataracts and the start of macular degeneration. I know they won’t be better but I’ll be happy with stable. Fingers crossed for me please. Have a terrific Tuesday and hopefully it won’t rain too much for you.


Hope it goes well for you.

5.7 for me this morning after an evening of pure naughtiness.  I was feeling low yesterday for some reason, kept wanting to cry at work (no issues with my work, just kept feeling tearful), get home to watch my hubby eating his chocolates he got for Fathers day, I felt very deprived at this moment, doesn't usually bother me watching hubby and son eat things I can't.  Hubby then had a huge chunk of Tiger bread, I go to get my my sunflower seeds out of the cupboard to find I have to move 2 packets of chocolate biscuits and a box of Ritz crackers out of the way first.  The ice-cream man comes round, hubby immediately says to son, want an ice-cream (again doesn't usually bother me), to which I shouted out, no one is having an ice-cream if I can't have one (just like a toddler throwing a tantrum), anyway hubby let me have a small size 99, then I ate 2 of his chocolate biscuits and 4 squares of my 75% cocoa cooking chocolate in protest. Not sure who I was protesting against as the only one it will affect is my bg levels and my weight loss.  I have logged all this in my food diary together with how I was feeling.  I was surprised I only went up from 5.3 to 6.4 (I had only tested post dinner about 30 mins before eating the ice-cream/protest binge).  

Still feeling tearful today, have to have a blood test that is light sensitive (whatever that means), no idea which of the things to be tested it is, anyway don't feel quite so deprived today, but guessing the feeling deprived is linked into the feeling tearful.

Sorry didn't mean to write an essay.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Hope it goes well for you.
> 
> 5.7 for me this morning after an evening of pure naughtiness.  I was feeling low yesterday for some reason, kept wanting to cry at work (no issues with my work, just kept feeling tearful), get home to watch my hubby eating his chocolates he got for Fathers day, I felt very deprived at this moment, doesn't usually bother me watching hubby and son eat things I can't.  Hubby then had a huge chunk of Tiger bread, I go to get my my sunflower seeds out of the cupboard to find I have to move 2 packets of chocolate biscuits and a box of Ritz crackers out of the way first.  The ice-cream man comes round, hubby immediately says to son, want an ice-cream (again doesn't usually bother me), to which I shouted out, no one is having an ice-cream if I can't have one (just like a toddler throwing a tantrum), anyway hubby let me have a small size 99, then I ate 2 of his chocolate biscuits and 4 squares of my 75% cocoa cooking chocolate in protest. Not sure who I was protesting against as the only one it will affect is my bg levels and my weight loss.  I have logged all this in my food diary together with how I was feeling.  I was surprised I only went up from 5.3 to 6.4 (I had only tested post dinner about 30 mins before eating the ice-cream/protest binge).
> 
> Still feeling tearful today, have to have a blood test that is light sensitive (whatever that means), no idea which of the things to be tested it is, anyway don't feel quite so deprived today, but guessing the feeling deprived is linked into the feeling tearful.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to write an essay.


I think this is part of the normal ups and downs Lorraine - I feel like this too from time to time, although I don't have so many 'in your face' forbidden fruits to deal with. It's good to hear that your body coped well with the extra carbs, it's possible that your body was actually signalling that your levels have been a little low just lately - not always easy to discern from a few fingerpricks. I hope that you feel much stronger soon


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Getting a lot of dead straight lines overnight, so that’s the Levemir sorted. Woke up on 8.2, due partly to last night’s curry taking a sluggish path through my gut, and me not giving myself quite enough correction before bed. How very tedious.

Tremendous cricket game yesterday. Bangladesh best West Indies. Chased down 322 with nearly six overs to spare. England play Afghanistan today at Old Trafford. Don’t think there’ll be an upset there, though.

Anyway, thought I’d mention a book I’m reading at the moment. Sunfall, by Jim Al Khalili (one of TV’s go to scientists). It is science fiction, but a horribly believable extinction threat, nothing to do with global warming, just solid science. One way we all might get extincted that had never occurred to me. You don’t have to read it, I’m certain it will be optioned for film or TV rights.  

So, I’m all set up with an eye watering strength Americano heading for a good day slobbing around, puffing on my e-Pipe. I’m sure all you can think of healthier things to do, so do it


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Sunfall, by Jim Al Khalili (one of TV’s go to scientists)


Thanks for the recommendation Mike, he's one of my favourite science presenters (although not quite as attractive as Alice Roberts )


----------



## Hazel

Late on parade this morning, following a very late night and a late meal

So, 6.5 this morning


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> 
> Getting a lot of dead straight lines overnight, so that’s the Levemir sorted. Woke up on 8.2, due partly to last night’s curry taking a sluggish path through my gut, and me not giving myself quite enough correction before bed. How very tedious.
> 
> Tremendous cricket game yesterday. Bangladesh best West Indies. Chased down 322 with nearly six overs to spare. England play Afghanistan today at Old Trafford. Don’t think there’ll be an upset there, though.
> 
> Anyway, thought I’d mention a book I’m reading at the moment. Sunfall, by Jim Al Khalili (one of TV’s go to scientists). It is science fiction, but a horribly believable extinction threat, nothing to do with global warming, just solid science. One way we all might get extincted that had never occurred to me. You don’t have to read it, I’m certain it will be optioned for film or TV rights.
> 
> So, I’m all set up with an eye watering strength Americano heading for a good day slobbing around, puffing on my e-Pipe. I’m sure all you can think of healthier things to do, so do it


I love watching his science programmes on BBC 3 or 4, nowadays!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.4 after 6.1 at midnight. Don`t know what happened yesterday, trawling through forum suddenly felt really ill. Nose started running, head was pounding, body aching all over, losing balance, thought I was having a hypo but managed to test somehow all ok. Went to bed at 4pm and that's were I stayed until 9am, tested every hour twice had to grab the JB`s 2.7 each test. Today just a bit achy other than that all ok, who knows.

Good luck @eggyg.

Chin up @Grannylorraine good luck with the blood test. {{{HUGS}}}

Raining here so will get wet on my walk, have a good day folks.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.4 after 6.1 at midnight. Don`t know what happened yesterday, trawling through forum suddenly felt really ill. Nose started running, head was pounding, body aching all over, losing balance, thought I was having a hypo but managed to test somehow all ok. Went to bed at 4pm and that's were I stayed until 9am, tested every hour twice had to grab the JB`s 2.7 each test. Today just a bit achy other than that all ok, who knows.
> 
> Good luck @eggyg.
> 
> Chin up @Grannylorraine good luck with the blood test. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Raining here so will get wet on my walk, have a good day folks.


Oh no, Ted @KARNAK  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lanny

I’m nervously waiting for GP to call me about Lipids test results! Nervous emoji!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.4 after 6.1 at midnight. Don`t know what happened yesterday, trawling through forum suddenly felt really ill. Nose started running, head was pounding, body aching all over, losing balance, thought I was having a hypo but managed to test somehow all ok. Went to bed at 4pm and that's were I stayed until 9am, tested every hour twice had to grab the JB`s 2.7 each test. Today just a bit achy other than that all ok, who knows.
> 
> Good luck @eggyg.
> 
> Chin up @Grannylorraine good luck with the blood test. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Raining here so will get wet on my walk, have a good day folks.


Hope you have a more settled day today Ted


----------



## Jodee

Morning all 6.3 this morning   Wishing all a great day





rebrascora said:


> I grew aubergines outdoors last year as well as in the poly tunnel but doubt we will have such a fantastic summer that they would so well this year.... certainly not looking like it at the moment! Poly tunnels are pretty cheap and easy to build if you fancied going that route and work amazingly well.



ha ha I have thought about making my entire garden into a pollytunnel   but opted for a greenhouse at the bottom of garden instead.
Wow did you have many aubergines on last years crop rebrascora?  I got one only, I love the flowers on the aubergine plant though 

@mikeyB I am growing all in a green house at the moment.  I have a courgette plant wanting to be planted out soon, but its just not warm enough for it at the moment.  not sure if that is going to make it either, its been in and out of the greenhouse trying to harden off for weeks now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.4 after 6.1 at midnight. Don`t know what happened yesterday, trawling through forum suddenly felt really ill. Nose started running, head was pounding, body aching all over, losing balance, thought I was having a hypo but managed to test somehow all ok. Went to bed at 4pm and that's were I stayed until 9am, tested every hour twice had to grab the JB`s 2.7 each test. Today just a bit achy other than that all ok, who knows.
> 
> Good luck @eggyg.
> 
> Chin up @Grannylorraine good luck with the blood test. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Raining here so will get wet on my walk, have a good day folks.


Thank you. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Lanny

Well, just got call from GP & some good & some not quite so good news! The low fat diet I’ve been on since end of March/start of April has only made a little dent on the overall Cholesterol from 7.55 in March to 7.2 but, the triglycerides have gone down from 4.25 to 3.00. GP, different from my named GP that referred me, asked about any word from gastrointestinal team & said best keep off the statins until I’m seen by them! And still need to keep an eye on things with 6-8 weeks blood tests!

Now will eat lunch & have Levemir & meds after waiting for call!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> Well, just got call from GP & some good & some not quite so good news! The low fat diet I’ve been on since end of March/start of April has only made a little dent on the overall Cholesterol from 7.55 in March to 7.2 but, the triglycerides have gone down from 4.25 to 3.00. GP, different from my named GP that referred me, asked about any word from gastrointestinal team & said best keep off the statins until I’m seen by them! And still need to keep an eye on things with 6-8 weeks blood tests!
> 
> Now will eat lunch & have Levemir & meds after waiting for call!


Sorry to hear it was not totally good news, it is difficult when dealing when more than just the diabetes.  Hope you get the call soon.


----------



## Lanny

I was warned it’s a long waiting list for the gastrointestinal team at the hospital!


----------



## rebrascora

Jodee said:


> Morning all 6.3 this morning   Wishing all a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha I have thought about making my entire garden into a pollytunnel   but opted for a greenhouse at the bottom of garden instead.
> Wow did you have many aubergines on last years crop rebrascora?  I got one only, I love the flowers on the aubergine plant though
> 
> @mikeyB I am growing all in a green house at the moment.  I have a courgette plant wanting to be planted out soon, but its just not warm enough for it at the moment.  not sure if that is going to make it either, its been in and out of the greenhouse trying to harden off for weeks now.



I got quite a few from the poly tunnel ones but I planted the outdoor ones in the same bed as my courgettes and I really didn't leave enough space and the courgettes turned into triffids and crowded them out but I still got a couple of aubergines on the outdoor plants. They would have done a lot better in a more spacious open spot, but there seemed like loads of room when I first planted them out and I got masses of courgettes and of course the odd obligatory marrow that somehow hid when I was harvesting. It's funny how, no matter how thorough you are harvesting courgettes there are always at least a couple that you miss and turn into monsters!

Anyway, I scored a 7.7 this morning which considering I had less than 3hrs sleep and was anxious about taking one of my horses for a lesson down in Yorkshire, was a pretty reasonable reading.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 10.1 @ 7.34am ... self-inflicted...don't ask!


----------



## KARNAK

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a more settled day today Ted



Thanks Alan, a different day altogether. I think the ole DF had an opinion yesterday, just glad I stayed at home.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today  It's an exceptionally gloomy day today!


----------



## Lanny

Loquacious warning!  Go below *********** to skip!

05:37 BS 5.7.  Still wet, windy & a tad stormy here & I’m cold with the heater on this morning! Shivering emoji! Last night was ok, no heater! You know, I’m not 100% sure I really am cold as it could be the neuropathy making me feel cold but, I’m not certain & a bit of heat, from the heater, in the mornings helps! 

Well, Oh! I’ll just stick a loquacious warning at the top, back in a mo! Now, where was I? Oh yes! There are going to be some major changes coming soon into my life & I’m nervous, a little scared & excited!

As many of you may know my family & I have been retired from the restaurant business since 2010. Now, nearly a decade later after some problems with business tenants etc., too long & boring to go into, we are going to open back up. We’re all older, no longer spring chickens, so, it’ll be a Takeaway & we won’t be doing long or late hours: again all older now! My home will be sold & I’ll move in above the business premises! I’ll have to learn how to do VAT & Taxes: already did invoices, wages, banking, money floats ie. constant number of coins etc. for giving change to customers in the till, balancing intakes & outtakes. So, won’t be completely new to me but, taxes DOES have a reputation & CAN be a bit of a minefield! 

It won’t all be at once but, big changes are coming into my life! Oh! Nearly forgot! We will also all have to learn the new market of online ordering from customers, the likes of “Just Eat” etc. 

*********************************************

An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm & sunny, if you can, on the inside! 

I’m off to brekkie in a bit after warming up & I’ll have a nice hot cup of tea! Ahhhh! 

Have a Wonderful Day folks!


----------



## Lanny

Your post @Northerner wasn’t on the thread when I started typing: goes to show HOW long it took me to compose, type & post it?


----------



## SueEK

Go for it @Lanny sounds wonderful and very good luck to all of you, hope it will be a huge success


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Loquacious warning!  Go below *********** to skip!
> 
> 05:37 BS 5.7.  Still wet, windy & a tad stormy here & I’m cold with the heater on this morning! Shivering emoji! Last night was ok, no heater! You know, I’m not 100% sure I really am cold as it could be the neuropathy making me feel cold but, I’m not certain & a bit of heat, from the heater, in the mornings helps!
> 
> Well, Oh! I’ll just stick a loquacious warning at the top, back in a mo! Now, where was I? Oh yes! There are going to be some major changes coming soon into my life & I’m nervous, a little scared & excited!
> 
> As many of you may know my family & I have been retired from the restaurant business since 2010. Now, nearly a decade later after some problems with business tenants etc., too long & boring to go into, we are going to open back up. We’re all older, no longer spring chickens, so, it’ll be a Takeaway & we won’t be doing long or late hours: again all older now! My home will be sold & I’ll move in above the business premises! I’ll have to learn how to do VAT & Taxes: already did invoices, wages, banking, money floats ie. constant number of coins etc. for giving change to customers in the till, balancing intakes & outtakes. So, won’t be completely new to me but, taxes DOES have a reputation & CAN be a bit of a minefield!
> 
> It won’t all be at once but, big changes are coming into my life! Oh! Nearly forgot! We will also all have to learn the new market of online ordering from customers, the likes of “Just Eat” etc.
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm & sunny, if you can, on the inside!
> 
> I’m off to brekkie in a bit after warming up & I’ll have a nice hot cup of tea! Ahhhh!
> 
> Have a Wonderful Day folks!


Goodness @Lanny, that really is a big change in your lives!   Wishing you every success!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @SueEK  People KNOW us as we were open from 1975 to 2010 & a involved in the daily lifes & gossip of the town! I’m sure they’ll understand that we’re all older now & won’t be doing the crazy long hours of yesteryear! We’re planning a much more reasonable 4pm-9pm 6 days a week! And no restaurant will be MUCH easier: the food will be the same though & our customers, or should I say former, know our high standards on that front!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Typing again while you posted @Northerner ! Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck with your upcoming venture @Lanny 
Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Getting my hair coloured and cut today. No idea yet what colour it will be.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Chucking it down but at least pollen levels feel a bit lower.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Stitch147 said:


> Good luck with your upcoming venture @Lanny
> Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Getting my hair coloured and cut today. No idea yet what colour it will be.


Thanks @Stitch147 , there’s 5 of us in the family doing this & I’m the weakest, least member TBH. 4 are chefs with me not being one! But, I could cook everything on our old menu of over 120 items except one: never could get the balance of hot & sour QUITE right in the Hot n’ Sour Peking Soup; just not at speed & in greater quantities! Industrial strength thick bottomed woks are very heavy: didn’t have the strength even then & definitely not now! 

So, I’m doing most of the admin! 

3 of us are also type 2 diabetics, 2 of which are on insulin: so, definitely no crazy work loads!


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, a nice House Special of 5.2 this morning.

Seems I am on the right track


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, snap,@khskel.
Congrats on the HS, @Hazel, definitely on the right track!
Good luck with your new venture, @Lanny.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks!


Feeling I’m lacking energy these last few days, think 2 and a half years from being on the go at 6am and not sleeping much is finally catching up with me ☹ mentioned my lack of energy to my MIL but wont be doing that again as she jumped to the assumption my levels weren’t very good! Winds me right up!

Anyways it's a 4.9 for me this morning and dentist at 10:20, weather isn't looking too bad at the moment but thunder showers are forecast so hopefully I'll get home before then lol

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone, a nice House Special of 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Seems I am on the right track


I think we are going to have to award you a gold plaque for getting the most House Specials Hazel! Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.4 is the score on the door. Bit dull at the moment but the BBC have promised us sunshine later so we’re off very soon to walk (part of) the Ullswater Way. We will do half and get the steamer back to where we started, so that’s about 10 miles with some undulating bits. Oh and thanks for the good wishes for yesterday’s optician appointment. I’m stable! In fact my eye sight has improved slightly, a wee bit concerned about floaters in my left eye but have been given instructions about “ dark shadows” and losing my peripheral vision. As I worked there before retirement I have a fair idea about eye problems although I was “ only” the receptionist! Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Docb

6.2 for me this morning.  Go for it Lanny, you are never too old to try stuff. 

A thought for you.  My favourite takaway has just gone on line but is using an independent system.  He looked at Just Eat but was horrified at the conditions they wanted to impose on his business as well as taking what amounted to a 25% comission!   They only way he could go that route was to up his prices or cut the quality of his food and that he was not going to do because he would loose half his customers!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good luck on your venture Lanny.

Well done on your HS again Hazel.

4.8 for me today off for another docs appointment, not D related, but I feel between various specialists and blood tests, scans etc that I seem to have an appointment every week.  Actually hoping this appointment is a waste of mine and the doctors time and I am imaging what I can feel.


----------



## Lanny

Thank goodness for THAT @eggyg ! & relieved heaving a sigh, emoji!

Also, a cousin of mine in HK is, & has been, a receptionist at an optician for many years & has also learnt a LOT about eyes: don’t sell yourself short; you probably KNOW more than you think!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks, @Grannylorraine & @Docb


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a midweek 5.9  

Best wishes for you appointment @Grannylorraine and best wishes for your exciting family venture @Lanny - what will happen to your virtual golf handicap?


----------



## Lanny

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a midweek 5.9
> 
> Best wishes for you appointment @Grannylorraine and best wishes for your exciting family venture @Lanny - what will happen to your virtual golf handicap?


Thanks @Flower 

Shush, don’t tell them!  I’ll still sneak in a few games now & then: not going to be all work & no play? Hush, hush, now!  & Zipped emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I'm really chuffed to count myself in good company with @Robin and @khskel with a reading of 5.3 this morning too.

Best of luck to @Lanny. It sounds like you are getting the short straw with the admin work (I would absolutely hate that job!) but I guess it will enable you to sneak in a round of virtual golf more easily than if you were slaving over a steaming wok. Will you be doing any low carb menu options for diabetics?


----------



## Lanny

I don’t think so TBH: I’m not “The One That Holds The Curry Paddle”: literal translation of the most important person with all the recipes; in reference to the very thick, concentrated curry paste used to dilute when making curry sauce that needs brute strength & a HUGE wooden paddle to stir!

Oh! I’ll be doing the tasting of sauces everyday too as I’m a super taster: someone with many more tastebuds under their tongues than the average person & can taste minute, subtle differences in the flavours of food! I used to do that at the start of everyday when the batches of sauces were made up for the heated water bath! I had more sensitive taste than our chefs: one was amazed that I could taste the difference in 1 tsp of sugar off balance, flavour is all about balance, in a batch of curry sauce that he couldn’t taste!


----------



## Kaylz

well thunder showers still haven't arrived

unfortunately my dentist appointments may be extended as upon a scale and polish and impressions this morning he's found an infection, not one that will require antibiotics but root treated or pulled, I've opted for the pull out option as chances are it would need taken out in the future anyway 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Thank goodness for THAT @eggyg ! & relieved heaving a sigh, emoji!
> 
> Also, a cousin of mine in HK is, & has been, a receptionist at an optician for many years & has also learnt a LOT about eyes: don’t sell yourself short; you probably KNOW more than you think!


I sometimes wish I didn’t!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.6 @ 5.44am that's better!


----------



## KARNAK

Well I finally got here, 7.2 this morning and good evening. Went to hospital this morning to have my still broken right wrist, two months now, looked at. Diagnosis was be better off going to a second hand shop, anyway he said that's the best they can do although I can`t use it. dude. I`m off to the private hospital next week I`ll pay for it to be fixed. 

What you doing @Lanny? I`ll have hot & sour soup at 21:05 delivered to South Devon. Good luck to you and your family.

Hey @Kaylz I had roots done a couple of years back, £320. Still give me sh*t after two more visits and £180 lighter went to another dentist, one look, one x-ray, less one tooth, no charge. A nice embarrassed colleague.

Hazel come on give us all a chance.

For everyone who had appointments, hope results were good.

Pension age tomorrow so I`ll have to get up later and go to bed earlier with my cocoa, don`t know what to do with the cases of cans. Take care folks sleep well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:12 BS 4.3. Crikey! I’m in shock! But, so tired yesterday, I went to bed without dinner & Timesulin cap on Novorapid says 16 hours 30 minutes since I last ate!  Having a couple of jelly babies now, to be on the safe side! Actually, it’s affecting my typing so, wee break for JB’s to take affect! Please don’t worry, didn’t mean to, & I’ll be back!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  05:32 BS 6.2 after 2 JB’s & half an oatcake! Relieved emoji! CAN type now! Sorry about that! My hypo brain wasn’t thinking straight! I said crikey because I was expecting it to be high as I had a REAL fight getting ANY sleep at all last, I was in SO much pain!

I discovered some time ago that heat does not work at all now on the shoulder & agitates my neuropathy. Ice, on the other hand does work & very effectively, albeit uncomfortably cold to start with. After going out yesterday I was already feeling tired & sleepy by 14:15, remembered looking at my watch! But, it wasn’t until about 6pm? before I fell asleep as I was also very wired on adrenaline.

Putting on my heavyweight waterproof coat, & taking it off again, yesterday wrenched my shoulder quite badly & I realised that I can only just about stick my left arm out in front of me & that’s it: not 1 cm higher!

Sleep was very uncomfortable as I FELT the pain through it & woke around 9pm when I applied a gel ice pack. Iced it for a few hours & then fell back asleep around midnight after Levemir. Still uncomfortable feeling discomfort through sleep but, not enough to wake me!

So, when I got this morning I was expecting a high reading. I didn’t realise my hypo brain wasn’t thinking straight & I just wanted to post my reading before I forget it. Then realised when I had great difficulty typing & HAD to stop!

Again, sorry about that!

I have my long awaited for physio appointment this afternoon at 2pm. Though I doubt they can fo anything but, refer me on for an injection, maybe 2, my right shoulder needed 2 injections, not all at once with 1 year gap between, I think?

An early Good Morning to you all!

I’m going to have breakfast & insulin now before my blood sugars starts to drop as the JB’s are fast & although the half oatcake is a bit slower release, clearly I need some food! Will catch up later!

Oh, yes! HAVE to say @KARNAK , what a sweet guy you are?  To order the one thing I, in italics, said I could never get quite right! Love you for that!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Was going to say it's a bright morning but my ears tell me some rain has just arrived.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Beautiful morning here, Desmond course looming this morning, have upset tummy, not good. 6.8 for me today. Have a good one all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.3 here. 

The builders did a beautiful job yesterday, but today’s the BIG ONE - bashing thru from the kitchen into (what was) the outside loo...AAAh, the mess.


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> Beautiful morning here, Desmond course looming this morning, have upset tummy, not good. 6.8 for me today. Have a good one all x


Is it nerves? I used to feel nauseous after getting up on the mornings of my diabetic reviews at the hospital!  Nervous, shivering emoji in sympathy! A  to encourage!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, matching @khskel again! 
Actually got out into the garden yesterday, and managed to plant some Cleome seedlings that have been hanging around in pots waiting for the weather to improve.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Beautiful morning here, Desmond course looming this morning, have upset tummy, not good. 6.8 for me today. Have a good one all x


was just away to ask the same as Lanny as I used to suffer with that when nervous about things too, hope you feel better soon and good luck!
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.4 for me on this bright day

Better get some vape liquid mixed for Bruce today before he comes moaning 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> Is it nerves? I used to feel nauseous after getting up on the mornings of my diabetic reviews at the hospital!  Nervous, shivering emoji in sympathy! A  to encourage!


Thanks @Lanny im sure I’ll be fine, probably a few nerves, prob cos I’ve got to sit down all day,  your emoji is looking wonderful today lol x


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, 5.4 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> A bright sunny morning here in Berkshire. A not so bright 6.5 today. What's happened to my five point somethings?
> 
> Martin


Maybe like me your metre has lost it’s 5s! I’m sure mine has. I hardly see 5s on a morning anymore.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, on what I am sorry to say is a wet morning. Not forecast at all, have a pile of washing I wanted out and Mr Eggy has a pond wall to finish building. It had better buck its ideas up! Well a disappointing 6.7 today, probably over treat last nights hypo, can’t win can we? Not too achy after yesterday’s walk but did wake through the night with excruciating pain in my right knee. Never knew I had a bad knee until yesterday when it decided to cause problems. Ah well, something to add to my knackered shoulders, hips and back! It’s a good job I’m a glass half full person. Have a great day all. @SueEK good luck with DESMOND and anyone one else with appointments etc.


----------



## eggyg

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone, 5.4 this morning


You’re slacking @Hazel!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5 exactly for me today, have finally come out in the cold that has been threatening for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all.


Robin said:


> managed to plant some Cleome seedlings


Must google, never heard of these. 

9.7 @ 6.12am not bad after a really stupid tea yesterday. Got in the garden just after six but now rain has stopped play. What a wash-out summer!


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! My shoulder is really starting to hurt again & will get the gel ice pack, thank goodness I have a backup one as I fell asleep & only put last night’s one back in the freezer this morning: takes 6 hours to freeze!

I REALLY can’t see that physio can help in an way today but, I want an injection & that needs referral after examination! 

In pain emoji!


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.


What colour did you decide to go with your hair Stitch?
xx


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Morning all.
> Must google, never heard of these.


Here you go.
https://www.sarahraven.com/flowers/seeds/annuals/cleome_spinosa_colour_mix.htm
We like them because they have slightly spiny stems, so the deer that occasionally visit our garden don’t nibble them.


----------



## Ditto

Robin said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.sarahraven.com/flowers/seeds/annuals/cleome_spinosa_colour_mix.htm
> We like them because they have slightly spiny stems, so the deer that occasionally visit our garden don’t nibble them.


Thank you. I'll treat myself.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Went to bed on 6.2, nice straightish sloping down line to a waking 3.7. Brill, that’s a couple of dark chocolate digestives with the Americano and first puff of the e-pipe. All part of the master plan.

It’s our last full day looking after Bella the cat, who is currently sleeping on my lap and making it awkward typing on my iPad. Essentially, this means a break from being manipulated by a superior intellect. Not that I’m paranoid. But I’m rapidly coming the the view that Larry the No. 10 cat is the real Prime Minister.

It’s another cricket watching day today, as usual. Plus waiting for a sensor delivery, which is interesting- I ordered them on Monday. If they aren’t careful, Abbott might get a reputation for efficiency, which is even stranger than cats ruling the world. 

Have a great day, folks. Sieg Miaow


----------



## Lanny

Ahh!  Ice pack, after initial uncomfortable cold, is doing its thing very nicely & I’m not in pain anymore but, dripping nicely!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 after 3 digestive biscuits at bedtime. Washing all done and dried, looks like a showery warm day again.

Seems a lot going on with the gang today, anyone with appointments and courses good luck. Those who are not to good {{{HUGS}}}, but try and have a good day folks whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hey @Kaylz I had roots done a couple of years back, £320. Still give me sh*t after two more visits and £180 lighter went to another dentist, one look, one x-ray, less one tooth, no charge. A nice embarrassed colleague.


I've had root treatment a few times but think they were later removed lol or capped, thankfully I don't have to pay at the minute as I'm needing a partial denture and everything  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here, matching @khskel again!
> Actually got out into the garden yesterday, and managed to plant some Cleome seedlings that have been hanging around in pots waiting for the weather to improve.


You guys are not going to believe this but I too have a 5.7 fasting reading this morning after having the same 5.3 reading as the pair of you yesterday. Doubt we will manage to sync our readings tomorrow as well and if we do, we need to go out and buy a lotto ticket. The odds have to be pretty low for the same 3 people to have the same reading 2 days in a row but three would be stretching the limits of probability!


----------



## mikeyB

...and sure enough, my stack of 6 sensors arrived 4 days after ordering (on the phone). Miracles never cease. Next up, buy a Lotto ticket


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 6.4.  I’m ok with that since I went to bed on 5.4 & I always, almost always, wake up higher! I’m cold? again this morning with the heater on: still not sure if it’s REAL cold or neuropathy but, the heater helps! 

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  The rest is loquacious & you can skip it entirely! I won’t know! 

Well, physio didn’t go the way I thought it would at all!  First off when I got there I told my physiotherapist about my neck surgery assessment appointment on Monday 24/06/19. We then spent 45 minutes, the entire appointment, discussing my medical history, medications, the injuries, shoulder & neck, pain levels, mobility levels, weight, fitness, the whole lot! Then came the BIG one near the end: my expectations & what I want out of physio?

Now, I realise this is very early in the morning before breakfast so, TOO MUCH INFO WARNING! Skip below********** if you don’t want to read.

**************************************************
I said I’ve gotten used to the inconvenience, also used to by now telling people about it without embarrassment, of not being able with either arm of cleaning myself up with toilet paper after going to the toilet every time! Be it number 1’s, partial as I can’t reach far enough back, or number 2’s, not at all! I’ve had to sit in a basin of water each time to clean myself: at least I’ve saved a lot on toilet paper these days!
**************************************************

The main thing I want is to be pain free with my left shoulder even if I don’t get full mobility back. I know it may not be possible as I only got upward movement back after 2 years of physio in between 2 injections & only have very limited backward movement in my right shoulder when I injured it previously, about 5-7 years ago?

All of that without examination as we ran out of time! That’s to come next Wednesday, after my neck appointment, & he told me to put a slip on under my dress, he’s a young man about half my age! I said I already came prepared for today & I said I haven’t been able to wear a bra for some time as the straps are too much for my shoulder & I wear half slips under my dresses!

Just as well that I wasn’t examined as I’d already told him, at the start, that I’d wrenched my shoulder badly the day before putting on & off a coat! I now put on a wool cape that I swing around my shoulders & button up with no sleeves! I spent a painful night with a gel ice pack & also that morning just prior to seeing him.

I got home, was tired out & still achey for quite some time. But, after a wee snooze around 10pm, I felt MUCH better, looser, & ALMOST ache free! Ate a very late dinner before going back to bed just after midnight Levemir . I’m still a bit achey now but, it’s the normal background level!

Right, I’m finished gabbing, honest, & I’ll have some breakfast! Whew! Has she FINALLY finished talking yet?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today  Looking bright and sunny outside  Happy Summer Solstice! 

 



Sorry you weren't able to get anything more than a discussion out of your physio appointment @Lanny  Hopefully, with all the information now available the next appointment will actually provide you with some treatment that helps


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Northerner !
​That’s a great photo of sunrise over Stonehenge!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! There’s sometime very similar in the south of Ireland called New Grange, can’t remember where this early, that marks the sunrise of the Winter Solstice but, it’s in a cave underground! 

Edited to add:-* Googled it! It’s Newgrange, one word, in County Meath! I went there with my Dad years ago with the IAA, Irish Astronomical Association when I was the Vice President!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.7 for me. Let's see  if @Robin and @rebrascora can shout snap again.

New saxophone arriving today. Had to get a temporary replacement for my vintage model which is having to go for a total overhaul and the waiting list is rather long. Finding a good technician for classic instruments is not easy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all 5.7 for me. Let's see  if @Robin and @rebrascora can shout snap again.
> 
> New saxophone arriving today. Had to get a temporary replacement for my vintage model which is having to go for a total overhaul and the waiting list is rather long. Finding a good technician for classic instruments is not easy.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Always wanted to learn the saxophone, or clarinet - maybe one day!  Do they do left-handed versions, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a whopping 7.3 for me today, so no snaps this morning, @khskel and @rebrascora. Blame the lump of cheese that threw itself out of the fridge and into my mouth last night!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, a whopping 7.3 for me today, so no snaps this morning, @khskel and @rebrascora. Blame the lump of cheese that threw itself out of the fridge and into my mouth last night!



Yeah, right?


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Always wanted to learn the saxophone, or clarinet - maybe one day!  Do they do left-handed versions, or doesn't it matter?


Doesn't matter you use all your fingers equally. Go for it!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.0 for me, have woken up with a VERY sore back so must've been lying awkwardly 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, 4.6 today.

Start of a busy weekend, Praise Gathering rehearsal and sound check tonight, and concerts Saturday and Sunday nights 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this glorious day. Yesterday was atrocious, it was like winter. A 6.7 this morning, it’ll have to do. Feeling tired this morning as had a late night. Went to a book launch for a local author who is doing rather well, he’s called MW Craven and his last book The Puppet Show has had some great accolades and has been commissioned to become a TV drama. It’s set in Cumbria and is quite gruesome in places and scary, I was actually thinking of relocating at one point. That must be how they feel in Shetland!  We ended up having a couple of drinks and a taxi ride home and I just missed turning into a pumpkin. Drinking on a school night, I should be ashamed! Have a marvellous midsummer day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 the same as @Robin this morning, don’t know where that came from, was very good yesterday, oh well upwards and onwards. Have second physio appt today for my shoulder, don’t think she’s going to be very happy with me. Phoning GP over query from Desmond course yesterday, need to walk the dog and there is a horrible pile of last nights washing up waiting for me, yuk, best get on with it. Have a great day all, it is absolutely beautiful here this morning xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.6 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Morning all, a whopping 7.3 for me today, so no snaps this morning, @khskel and @rebrascora. Blame the lump of cheese that threw itself out of the fridge and into my mouth last night!


I bet if I I'd have had that oatcake I would have been roundabout there.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 this morning,


----------



## Jodee

Wow congrats Grannylorraine 

Good morning all

6.9 this morning.

The good news is I've managed to download some sunshine so off for my walk to the pharmacy shortly for my meds and more strips 

Have a great day one and all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I was well and truly shafted by the DF last night. Had a rather indulgent pasta meal last night - not a lot of pasta, but a tasty seafood sauce with king prawns and Queenie Scallops. Got the bolus just right, only spiked up to 9 ish, then back down into the sixes for the rest of the evening, and went to bed on 6.2. I had taken my night time Levemir.

Woke this morning and my jaw dropped. 15.1. At around 3 in the morning, 6 hours after eating, my BG suddenly spiked up to 15ish and continued that way till I woke. ‘Snot fair, that. What’s a man supposed to do?

Well, the answer is sit down, drink an Americano, puff on the e-pipe and shove in a corrective dose of insulin. Should be just right for the start of the cricket, England’s steam roller v Sri Lanka.

Last day of cat sitting today, so her control victims switch back to offspring. I’ll just switch back to being ordered around by Mrs B.

Anyway, have good day, folks. I will, for sure, just as soon as I’m back in the land of normal humans

By the way, as Catch-22 was the only thing worth watching last night, I caught up on Star Trek Discovery on Netflix. Far and away the best Star Trek series ever, and a tremendous unexpected plot twist in the last episode. My gob was smacked. Hope it comes to terrestrial TV so those of you who don’t do such things as subscription telly can see it. Beats watching b****y tennis, for sure.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.9 followed in @mikeyB`s step, traditional spag bol made by a mate. Bolus seemed correct, 3 unit rise dropped to 6.3 at bedtime. DF was on form or was it the empty biscuit packet laying across the duvet cover, who knows?

Hope you get some relief from physio @SueEK .
Glad you are nearly pain free @Lanny.
@Kaylz are you sure you haven`t caught a backtearier infection.

Good luck for tonight and the weekend @Hazel.

Take care folks, suns shining hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, @mikeyB & @KARNAK 

I had the opposite problem, contrary to what I’ve would have thought! I was lower than usual all day yesterday & I was BAD, didn’t dare mention before! I had my favourite chips & beans, only JUST stopped myself from battered cod, at the fish & chip shop on the way home after physio yesterday: achey & feeling a bit sorry for myself! And I was a bit low after breakfast today that needed a jelly baby to bring me back up!  So, just now, for an early lunch I lowered my dose by -2 & from, yesterday’s readings, I’m lowering all Novorapid doses by -2. I just put it on the online order form for both Levemir & Novorapid repeats that I’ll have my chemist deliver on Tuesday as I’m off to Neck assessment on Monday!  Since I’m confessing, a bit belatedly naughty girl, I also had a bottle of coke with the chips yesterday & I WAS going to add +2/4 but, with the lower than I expected readings I didn’t & my BS was ok this morning! 

The DF can be very contrary, it seems!


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am going to shout snap with @Robin again today but only in so far as I also had a chunk of cheese before bed and had a higher than I would like reading this morning at 8.1. What is your poison as regards cheese robin??..... mine was several bites off my wedge of Jarlsberg last night, but a Gruyere or mature Cheddar also come top of my list. I don't think the cheese was to blame for my high reading though... I was late getting back from riding and then had to dash out to a meeting and didn't get home until after 10 and hadn't had anything since breakfast and was feeling unwell. The cheese was a quick and easy stick something low carb in my mouth before I crashed and was accompanied by a Nature Valley Protein bar which was only 10g carbs and I took 2 units of NR, so something went amiss.
I'm still reasonably happy the reading is below 10 though.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Well I am going to shout snap with @Robin again today but only in so far as I also had a chunk of cheese before bed and had a higher than I would like reading this morning at 8.1. What is your poison as regards cheese robin??..... mine was several bites off my wedge of Jarlsberg last night, but a Gruyere or mature Cheddar also come top of my list. I don't think the cheese was to blame for my high reading though... I was late getting back from riding and then had to dash out to a meeting and didn't get home until after 10 and hadn't had anything since breakfast and was feeling unwell. The cheese was a quick and easy stick something low carb in my mouth before I crashed and was accompanied by a Nature Valley Protein bar which was only 10g carbs and I took 2 units of NR, so something went amiss.
> I'm still reasonably happy the reading is below 10 though.


Gruyere, Cheddar for me too (or Emmental), as a snack, though I do like a bit of Camembert or Brie at the end of a meal with a glass of red wine on a Friday night.
I find if I eat a piece of hard cheese at bedtime, I don’t have my usual BG drop the minute I go to bed...but only if I’m at my normal bedtime level (7.5ish). If I’m a bit lower, say, in the 5s, and I think, aha! A bit of cheese will stop the drop and I’ll wake up in the 5s, it doesn’t work, and I can guarantee a hypo around 3am. 
I blame the Diabetes Fairy for the inconsistency.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Gruyere, Cheddar for me too (or Emmental), as a snack, though I do like a bit of Camembert or Brie at the end of a meal with a glass of red wine on a Friday night.
> I find if I eat a piece of hard cheese at bedtime, I don’t have my usual BG drop the minute I go to bed...but only if I’m at my normal bedtime level (7.5ish). If I’m a bit lower, say, in the 5s, and I think, aha! A bit of cheese will stop the drop and I’ll wake up in the 5s, it doesn’t work, and I can guarantee a hypo around 3am.
> I blame the Diabetes Fairy for the inconsistency.



I used to love Camembert or Brie on toasted crumpets with redcurrant jelly pre diagnosis, but since I am now doing my utmost to keep very low carb, two out of those 3 are now off the menu so I don't buy the Brie either.... was just looking at some today and craving those delicious treats. Maybe I would acquire a taste for it on it's own like I do with hard cheeses or maybe it would be good on cauliflower, it's just that I see it and long for the crumpet and red currant jelly combo and then I start wanting all sorts of other naughty carbs, so it is best to avoid the temptation.
I think you are right about the DF being responsible for spoiling our hat trick of matching fasting readings though.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> I used to love Camembert or Brie on toasted crumpets with redcurrant jelly pre diagnosis, but since I am now doing my utmost to keep very low carb, two out of those 3 are now off the menu so I don't buy the Brie either.... was just looking at some today and craving those delicious treats. Maybe I would acquire a taste for it on it's own like I do with hard cheeses or maybe it would be good on cauliflower, it's just that I see it and long for the crumpet and red currant jelly combo and then I start wanting all sorts of other naughty carbs, so it is best to avoid the temptation.
> I think you are right about the DF being responsible for spoiling our hat trick of matching fasting readings though.


I once stayed in a hotel for 3 months as part of a job relocation and had a meal allowance - I had deep-fried Brie and cranberry as a starter every night!   I think I could live off it


----------



## rebrascora

Yes, that is another favourite of mine with Brie or with fresh crusty French bread and lashings of butter on a morning before heading out to ski.
I think it is a cheese that encourages you to be naughty, whereas the likes of Feta which I have just had in a Greek Salad (spinach and rocket etc)  with mint dressing and olives and a splash of balsamic lends itself to being more virtuous


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Yes, that is another favourite of mine with Brie or with fresh crusty French bread and lashings of butter on a morning before heading out to ski.
> I think it is a cheese that encourages you to be naughty, whereas the likes of Feta which I have just had in a Greek Salad (spinach and rocket etc)  with mint dressing and olives and a splash of balsamic lends itself to being more virtuous


I never have anything other than a glass of red wine with my brie. It gets a bit messy if it’s very ripe. I wouldn’t do it if I was out! (Oh dear, I can hear my mother's voice..'Would you do that if you were out?')


----------



## rebrascora

It would have to be port for me.... wine has been known to give me quite severe migraines to the point of vomiting and passing out even after only one glass, but I've never had a problem with port, even after several glasses.... hic! Maybe if I had eaten Brie with the wine I would have been fine.
Interestingly, since my diagnosis in Feb, and radical change of diet, I haven't had a single migraine (despite stopping the supplement I was taking or any other medication) and it wasn't just wine that triggered them..... so that is another silver lining to my diabetes diagnosis.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> @Kaylz are you sure you haven`t caught a backtearier infection.


 at least you've made me smile 

Feeling better now anyway just hope it doesn't happen again lol
xx


----------



## mikeyB

Just to let everyone know, I was 5.6 before lunch, so I can boast an accurate correction. Tonight, of course, is another matter. For sure, I’m not setting an alarm. I like surprises


----------



## nonethewiser

Back at lunch after a few days away for a relaxing break, eating out a lot with unfamiliar food and portions, bg levels behaved well, this despite sinking a few pints of guinness along the way.

Woke today on 4.8, shower in room had 2 temperatures hot and cold, so after a hot shower bg went down to 3.3. back up to 5.6 before brekkie was served and stayed below 9 all day, like all breaks need a rest to get over it, sigh.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh, I also forgot to mention Manchego as another new favourite


----------



## Jodee

Now I want to eat Brie with red wine


----------



## Ditto

I didn't know there was a problem with cheese! I eat chunks and chunks. Does it make you go lower or higher? I'll have to do a test! I have to make a proper effort to do low carb first. 

I now have the sax playing scene from The Lost Boys in my head. Might have to watch it yet again. 

I didn't measure this morning as too scared after what I ate yesterday, including an entire box of grapes.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Sunny again! 6.2 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:37 BS 7.0. JUST about ok!  To be expected after Novorapid reductions but, it should start to settle down once I get used to the new lower doses. Only had 6 units with dinner last night & after was 10.7 & I fell asleep soon after so, yeah, I’m ok with that! See what the BS does today? Better than a 4.5 after breakfast. I’ve gotten to know the signs, or should that be the BS readings, that tell me to reduce doses! 

Yesterday turned out quite nice but, it took until the late afternoon into the early evening to do so. I stayed up a bit later because I had a very rare, for me being a tea person, cup of coffee & I managed to play a few more golf matches. I haven’t played much this week as I’ve been tired & had issues with alertness: needs focus & concentration to play well enough to win! And there’s a new tournament that I want to try to qualify for on Monday &, hopefully, with some better pacing now that I know the rules, I’ll do better! 

I had quite a good sleep so, up later this morning! 

Still an early ish Good Morning to you all &, hey, I can see some sunshine poking through the gap between my curtains in my bedroom!  It’s the weekend: time to go WILD! I’ll be playing & practicing golf ready for the next tournament: what to see if I CAN make the final round at the end of next week? 

I’ll bask in the heat of the heater for a bit, still not sure IF I’m cold, & have breakfast later! Have a Wonderful Day at the start of a wild weekend? 

Edited to add:-* Oh! I just passed the million in coins earned at golf yesterday: I’ve made a million!  Oops! I may be a bit thick, still with IT stuff, but, I can only get the pic at the top of the post!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


Glad to see the lower waking numbers, for you, continue!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.2 for me but a more reasonable 5.1/5.3 after cat feeding.

Today's dilemma is what do I do with the £2.70 I won on the lottery.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

Lovely day out there...enjoy!


----------



## Hazel

Hello, 4.9 for me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps! 

4.4 at 6:05, 4.6 at 6:55, should've eaten a rich tea for that 6.0 at bedtime after all as seems I may have gotten away with it 

My mum was volunteering yesterday so she took my sharps bin up to the chemist to swap for a new one, little did anyone know the lid wasn't on properly and came off in the carrier bag when she got to the chemist so she had to tip them out back into  the sharps bin 

Anyways hope you all have a fab day! 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser

A very good morning.  Slept for 8 hours solid before getting up for a pee, then went back to bed for another hour.  7.1 before bed and 6.1 on waking.


----------



## Flower

Good morning I’ve only gone and got a 5.2 ,a rare but happy experience 

A beautiful morning, have a good Saturday


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning I’ve only gone and got a 5.2 ,a rare but happy experience
> 
> A beautiful morning, have a good Saturday


Woohoo! Congratulations on the HS, @Flower!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning I’ve only gone and got a 5.2 ,a rare but happy experience
> 
> A beautiful morning, have a good Saturday


Congrats on the HS!  
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this beautiful sunny day, which also happens to be Mr Eggy’s 59th birthday. He now joins me in being in his 60th year. Two summers ago I must admit to thinking he wouldn’t make it but here he is to tell the tale. A day of celebration will ensue. Family coming over this afternoon for the big reveal, he got part of his present for Fathers Day, which was a hotel reservation for 17th August in Bury! Haven’t a clue what this next part is. Then out for a romantic dinner for two this evening. Oh and by the way I was 6.9 this morning! Have a super Saturday.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.2 for me but a more reasonable 5.1/5.3 after cat feeding.
> 
> Today's dilemma is what do I do with the £2.70 I won on the lottery.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Whatever you do don’t let it change you!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning I’ve only gone and got a 5.2 ,a rare but happy experience
> 
> A beautiful morning, have a good Saturday


Woo hoo! It’s remains elusive to me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine was 5.4 before breakfast. 5.9 two hours after.     Mind you, I only had half an avocado and a benecol yogurt drink.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning all - we are in for a hot steamy weekend I think.  Must get out before it gets too hot....

6.3 mmol on rising this morning 


Wow @Hazel

Wow @Kaylz and  wow all the other 4s and 5s today


----------



## Jodee

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this beautiful sunny day, which also happens to be Mr Eggy’s 59th birthday. He now joins me in being in his 60th year. Two summers ago I must admit to thinking he wouldn’t make it but here he is to tell the tale. A day of celebration will ensue. Family coming over this afternoon for the big reveal, he got part of his present for Fathers Day, which was a hotel reservation for 17th August in Bury! Haven’t a clue what this next part is. Then out for a romantic dinner for two this evening. Oh and by the way I was 6.9 this morning! Have a super Saturday.


Happy Birthday to Mr Eggy, have a great day and evening - enjoy the meal - let us know what you ate


----------



## SueEK

Good morning all, haven’t tested this morning, saving on strips and think bg should be fine.
@khskel probably best not to book that Caribbean cruise just yet .
@eggyg congrats to Mr Eggy, sounds like a great day planned and how great that he is so much better. Have a lovely day.
Enjoy your weekend all, I shall be at car boot tomorrow, it will def be on this week, my 5 year grandson has just arrived whilst daddy goes to the gym so better stop on the iPad, no rest for the wicked!!!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this beautiful sunny day, which also happens to be Mr Eggy’s 59th birthday. He now joins me in being in his 60th year. Two summers ago I must admit to thinking he wouldn’t make it but here he is to tell the tale. A day of celebration will ensue. Family coming over this afternoon for the big reveal, he got part of his present for Fathers Day, which was a hotel reservation for 17th August in Bury! Haven’t a clue what this next part is. Then out for a romantic dinner for two this evening. Oh and by the way I was 6.9 this morning! Have a super Saturday.


Happy birthday to Mr Eggy!


----------



## Jodee

Flower said:


> Good morning I’ve only gone and got a 5.2 ,a rare but happy experience
> 
> A beautiful morning, have a good Saturday


Wonderful, well done


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> Wow @Kaylz


Trust me, nothing glorious about being insulin dependant and waking in the 4's lol, scares the hell outta me and makes me feel urggh lol
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Kaylz on the 4.4 step today.

Well done Flower on your HS.


----------



## pav

A not so nice 9.5


----------



## Lanny

Oh, I know how that HS feels, @Flower  I’ve only had 3! Congrats! 

A VERY BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mr. Eggyg! @eggyg give him a great big smacker of a kiss from me, IF you don’t mind?


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Oh, I know how that HS feels, @Flower  I’ve only had 3! Congrats!
> 
> A VERY BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mr. Eggyg! @eggyg give him a great big smacker of a kiss from me, IF you don’t mind?


He definitely doesn’t mind extra smackers!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Well, in my exciting new diabetes adventure, it’s happened again. Nice steady in range BGs all day yesterday. Nice straight 6ish trace till 3am, then a spike up to 15, that’s 6 hours since I’d eaten anything. That kept steady until I woke, drenched in sweat. Wonder where that glucose dump comes from? I think I need an urgent discussion with someone more knowledgeable.

And I need a system that gives me high BG alarms. I don’t mind spikes, they come with the game, but I prefer to put them right when they happen rather than sleep 6 hours with them.

Oh well, never mind. In the great scheme of things, it’s a blip.

We’re now cat free. Peaceful. Unlike Boris Johnson’s gaff, where what sounds like a SWAT team turned up for a noisy domestic. Apparently no crime was committed. Bit embarrassing, mind. Not to worry, number 10 is soundproofed.

Right, I’ve got to get showered, and go out in the sunshine to get some local milk from the local shop, then get settled down for a lazy day watching cricket, and tee myself up for an exciting night. 40 years ago, that would have meant something very different

Have a good day, folks, make sure you boost your Vit D in the sunshine.


----------



## rebrascora

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.2 for me but a more reasonable 5.1/5.3 after cat feeding.
> 
> Today's dilemma is what do I do with the £2.70 I won on the lottery.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Well I nearly tied with you again today. I have gone from too high yesterday to too low at 4.3 this morning. Oddly I was worried that my 4 units of NovoRapid last night were too much for my dinner of prawn and avocado salad starter followed by bacon, cabbage, broccoli and 3 very small pieces of sweet potato and then raspberries and |Greek yoghurt for afters, so when I woke up at 4am with heart pounding and having a hot sweat, I had to get up and test just in case I was hypo but it was 8.6, so probably just a menopausal hot sweat but then quite shocked that it was only 4.3 when I eventually started my day.

@eggyg.... hope you and Mr Eggy have a lovely day together with your family.

@Ditto   Cheese is OK (moderation is important though) and shouldn't really affect your BG although from reading quite a few labels yesterday, all cheeses are not created equal when it comes to carbs.... most are less than 1g per 100g. I can't remember which one it was of the many I looked at yesterday but I was shocked to see it was 29g carbs per 100 g cheese, so check the label before you buy!

I too was/am an "all or nothing" person and it is really taking some effort to rein it in and I do still fail, so don't feel like I am being critical. For me it helps to keep physically busy rather than sitting at the computer or watching the telly.
Maybe it would help to shadow one of us for a few days and eat the same meals as we do... I know we all react differently to food as regards our diabetes so it may not be ideal but it is obvious from reading your posts that you are struggling and eating things that are particularly not good. If I am going to binge, I try to have low carb foods that I enjoy and can hit rather than higher carb stuff. I eat well as you can see from the above detailed dinner, so it is not about starving yourself or feeling deprived but just about eating the right things and finding ways to make them tastier and more tempting..... Like the cabbage.... I cook it in the microwave and then tip it into the pan with the bacon fat, or mix in a dollop of butter or cream cheese. If you have a huge plate of cabbage and broccoli and a couple of rashes of bacon and a couple of small potatoes, it is still very filling, especially if you have a prawn and avocado salad to start. You do need to organise yourself and make the time and effort to cook and eat..... I am the most disorganised person I know, but I do really try to do this because if my health deteriorates then I can't do anything else, so it is important to look after my health first. Sometimes, like last night, it was after 10pm by the time I got in and the main course cooked, but I had some water melon in the fridge and ate a small slice of that whilst I was prepping and cooking.
Hope this post doesn't come across as preachy.... I'm just really concerned for you and wish I could help in a more practical way. I do admire your honesty as regards your food transgressions. I am so embarrassed when I fail that I don't even record the full details in my private food diary, but pre diagnosis I have been known to eat a whole box of Cadbury's Cream Eggs in one go, or a whole tin of condensed milk with a spoon in one sitting. I know I cannot afford to do that now, but I will very occasionally open a jar of olives and eat the lot or a large packet of brazil nuts without even realising what I am doing, or keep going back to the fridge for another chunk of cheese. These things are not great for me either but at least they will not significantly affect my BG. Celery sticks with onion and chive sour cream or salsa dip is a better option for those binge days if you can keep some in the fridge for when the urge hits.... again celery on it's own is hard work in my opinion, but a low carb dip can really make it enjoyable. I also cut large closed cup mushrooms into small wedges and cucumber sticks and use them in the same way... try to avoid carrot as it is higher in carbs.
Anyway, I hope I have given you a few ideas for alternative binge foods for when you lose control. I discovered and bought some Nature Valley Peanut and chocolate Protein Bars in B&M store the other day and some Fibre One Choc Brownie bars which are both only about 10g of carbs per bar and then lost control and ate several (I hadn't had cake or biscuits or anything like that for a long time and once I started I couldn't stop) and my BG was in chaos for several days. I still have several in the cupboard (on the top shelf) and I'm trying to have one every few days, so that I don't end up going silly again. 
Anyway, I hope you are able to put yesterday behind you and have a better one today.


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> Trust me, nothing glorious about being insulin dependant and waking in the 4's lol, scares the hell outta me and makes me feel urggh lol
> xx


Here's to you rising with rising BG then Kaylz


----------



## rebrascora

@mikeyB 

Do you have blackout curtains in the bedroom? I am experimenting with covering my eyes to block out the light that filters through my curtains until I get up, to prevent DP. This morning I woke up at 4am and my reading was 8.5. Went back to bed and covered my eyes and woke up 4hrs later and it was 4.3. I use the sleeve of a pyjama top draped across my eyes because I can't find the soft travel eye mask/blindfold that I used to have when I worked shifts but really must invest in another. I think at this time of year the DP effect will be at it's peak, so a s;eep mask may make a big difference.


----------



## Kaylz

Jodee said:


> Here's to you rising with rising BG then Kaylz


Finally at least managed to get into the 5's for my tea after reducing my breakfast insulin and still only being 4.3 by dinner so reduced for that as well  xx


----------



## mikeyB

rebrascora said:


> @mikeyB
> 
> Do you have blackout curtains in the bedroom? I am experimenting with covering my eyes to block out the light that filters through my curtains until I get up, to prevent DP. This morning I woke up at 4am and my reading was 8.5. Went back to bed and covered my eyes and woke up 4hrs later and it was 4.3. I use the sleeve of a pyjama top draped across my eyes because I can't find the soft travel eye mask/blindfold that I used to have when I worked shifts but really must invest in another. I think at this time of year the DP effect will be at it's peak, so a s;eep mask may make a big difference.


No, don’t have blackout curtains. I don’t believe the DP effect occurs until your body decides its time to get up, which is when you first wake. In any event I have no problem sleeping in any circumstance - this morning I didn’t wake till 11.00, feeling distinctly in need of caffeine to ignite the connection between my remaining brain cells, followed by a shave and shower to complete the effect of being human.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guy`s its only me, sorry its late but a 4.2 this morning. My mates won`t forget its my 65th birthday, took me up to the local club, had a few sherbets then back down to the beach. Barbecue lots of sea food mostly shellfish, I do like Lobster. Went for a donkey ride, fell off, two cracked ribs and a bruise the size of an Elephants  trunk, I think it was its trunk @eggyg please don`t chastise me, glad Mr @eggyg is doing well.

@Flower  what can one say, spot on girl, congratulations

Well its 22:00 hrs music will go on for a couple of hours, then hit the hay. See you tomorrow folks, love you all, goodnight


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Hi guy`s its only me, sorry its late but a 4.2 this morning. My mates won`t forget its my 65th birthday, took me up to the local club, had a few sherbets then back down to the beach. Barbecue lots of sea food mostly shellfish, I do like Lobster. Went for a donkey ride, fell off, two cracked ribs and a bruise the size of an Elephants  trunk, I think it was its trunk @eggyg please don`t chastise me, glad Mr @eggyg is doing well.
> 
> @Flower  what can one say, spot on girl, congratulations
> 
> Well its 22:00 hrs music will go on for a couple of hours, then hit the hay. See you tomorrow folks, love you all, goodnight


Ooh! Somebody had a GREAT time! 

I was JUST going to say, @eggyg would be having kittens at that display of antics, Ted @KARNAK


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Hi guy`s its only me, sorry its late but a 4.2 this morning. My mates won`t forget its my 65th birthday, took me up to the local club, had a few sherbets then back down to the beach. Barbecue lots of sea food mostly shellfish, I do like Lobster. Went for a donkey ride, fell off, two cracked ribs and a bruise the size of an Elephants  trunk, I think it was its trunk @eggyg please don`t chastise me, glad Mr @eggyg is doing well.
> 
> @Flower  what can one say, spot on girl, congratulations
> 
> Well its 22:00 hrs music will go on for a couple of hours, then hit the hay. See you tomorrow folks, love you all, goodnight


Oh dear Karnak, just how sherbets did you indulge in to fall off a donkey, I know i shouldn’t have but it did give me a chuckle. I do hope you recover quickly though and I think a lay-in tomorrow would be in order.  Take care xx


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 4.5. Feel ok! Typing seems fine so, no JB’s for now! Umm? Maybe further reductions needed? 

Yesterday was the first truly nice day in a long time & it nearly drove me nuts, I was SO itchy from hayfever! The grass was finally cut, it had grown so long in the wet weather! Streamer first, then 2 cuts, not by me, thank goodness, & it must have gotten in the air & I also had a supermarket delivery early as I’m off to neck assessment tomorrow! So, the door was opened at least 4 times! I was trying to practice my golf for the tournament & fighting NOT to scratch everywhere I felt itchy, my eyes were watering all day & very red!  JUST ABOUT staving off a frown emoji: refuse to put one in here!

But, the grass is cut at last on a dry day this summer! Relief emoji! AND, wouldn’t you know it, just in time because it turned wet in the night & it’s raining cats & dogs out there now!

I was more alert later yesterday & ended up playing a lot of golf so, I’ll ease up a wee on it today & I’m all limbered up, as it were, for the tournament tomorrow morning before I head off to orthopaedics at a hospital in Ballymena I, nor my SIL taking me in the car, know! So, We’re heading off an hour early, I’ll ask Siri on the iPhone for directions & SIL will do the driving! 

An early Good Morning to you all & may you have an easy, lazy Sunday! 

Edited to add:-* Completely forgot! No problems composing & typing at all so, just managed not to be hypo! But, still lower than I’d like! So, definitely less insulin for brekkie!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today  First day in a long time that I needed the factor 50 yesterday, although I've heard we have storms on the way for later today 

Very sorry to hear about the ribs @KARNAK, that can be very sore, I know from experience  Please stop breaking bones!  Hope you are reducing insulin when you indulge in sherberts! There, now @eggyg doesn't have to chastise you


----------



## Lanny

Interesting! Was still in bed! Just getting up off it now & heading of to brekkie, 06:37 BS 5.6. That’s fast: DP already? But, relieved!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Interesting! Was still in bed! Just getting up off it now & heading of to brekkie, 06:37 BS 5.6. That’s fast: DP already? But, relieved!


I know from using the Libre that my levels can rise as much as 2 mmol/l in the first minute after getting out of bed


----------



## Lanny

My usual DP rise is 1mmol per hour! So, maybe my liver got worried & dumped some sugar? @Northerner


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Off to London soon for this year's Poppy Quest.


----------



## Lanny

The best of luck to you, @Stitch147  Thumbs up emoji!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me today.

@KARNAK please stop breaking bones, but apart from that sounds like a good birthday

@Stitch147 have a nice time, good luck

Me I am off for a run very soon.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Managed to get to 7.2 by bedtime last night, woke to 6.2 this morning

Hopefully have a stable day there as wanting to get out to Lidl today just hoping it doesn't get as hot as yesterday

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Hopefully a bit of gardening before the weather breaks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

6.9 after going to bed on a 8.2

Enjoy the rest of the weekend before the weather turns.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Spent yesterday, the first hot day of the year,  in the dark, windowless cavern that is Ikea, helping daughter choose furniture. At least it was quiet in there, the rest of the world being sensibly out in the sunshine!


----------



## Tickledpinknot

Good morning all, not posted a while. Mixed news at hospital which took time to process. 
Chemo has been stopped because liver is not draining. It’s blocked by disease and cannot be relieved with stent or similar.
Managed to get DVT too but had injections in my vast medical kit so did a bit of self-treatment.
Mysteroids have doubled, more or less all other meds have stopped and my waking BG have been 6 or under. 
Have a great Sunday all xx


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Off to London soon for this year's Poppy Quest.


Good luck Stitch, enjoy your day!


----------



## Northerner

Tickledpinknot said:


> Good morning all, not posted a while. Mixed news at hospital which took time to process.
> Chemo has been stopped because liver is not draining. It’s blocked by disease and cannot be relieved with stent or similar.
> Managed to get DVT too but had injections in my vast medical kit so did a bit of self-treatment.
> Mysteroids have doubled, more or less all other meds have stopped and my waking BG have been 6 or under.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


I'm sorry to hear that you are having to deal with so much  Lots of {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Tickledpinknot said:


> Good morning all, not posted a while. Mixed news at hospital which took time to process.
> Chemo has been stopped because liver is not draining. It’s blocked by disease and cannot be relieved with stent or similar.
> Managed to get DVT too but had injections in my vast medical kit so did a bit of self-treatment.
> Mysteroids have doubled, more or less all other meds have stopped and my waking BG have been 6 or under.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


I’m sorry Life's bowled you another googly, hugs from me too.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Hi guy`s its only me, sorry its late but a 4.2 this morning. My mates won`t forget its my 65th birthday, took me up to the local club, had a few sherbets then back down to the beach. Barbecue lots of sea food mostly shellfish, I do like Lobster. Went for a donkey ride, fell off, two cracked ribs and a bruise the size of an Elephants  trunk, I think it was its trunk @eggyg please don`t chastise me, glad Mr @eggyg is doing well.
> 
> @Flower  what can one say, spot on girl, congratulations
> 
> Well its 22:00 hrs music will go on for a couple of hours, then hit the hay. See you tomorrow folks, love you all, goodnight


What! Have only seen this as I too was having too many “ sherbets” last night but I only fell off my stilettos! No watching any comedies, don’t get a cold whatever you do and if you do, and have to sneeze or cough, a pillow held tightly against your ribs will, hopefully, make it less painful. What the heck am I going to do with you? Poor donkey is all I can say!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Fab day  yesterday for the birthday boy, the sun shone all day, family all came round, lovely dinner, met friends whilst in the restaurant so was very late when we left. I was 4.7 at bedtime, too many sherbets? ( to coin @KARNAK ) was still stuffed so reluctant to eat but made a slice of Burgen toast which I picked at. Bed at 1am! Up at 8am, 7.1! DP reigns again! Got guests for two days, our two youngest granddaughters, Mummy and Daddy are having a couple of nights away and big brother is going to Paris with the school today, eldest of the two, Poppy aged 6, is excited because Gaga will drive her to school, an hours round trip, in the Jag! So shallow! Have a sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Tickledpinknot said:


> Good morning all, not posted a while. Mixed news at hospital which took time to process.
> Chemo has been stopped because liver is not draining. It’s blocked by disease and cannot be relieved with stent or similar.
> Managed to get DVT too but had injections in my vast medical kit so did a bit of self-treatment.
> Mysteroids have doubled, more or less all other meds have stopped and my waking BG have been 6 or under.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


Sorry to hear this, life’s not fair sometimes is it? Sending positive thoughts your way. Xx


----------



## Bloden

Don’t leave us hanging @eggyg...What’s the rest of the birthday surprise?!!

Morning all. 3.9 here.

At the hottest part of yesterday I was in a field doing a drama workshop in Welsh and pretending to be a toddler called Twm-bach, hahaha. Thought the older members of the group were going to keel over!

Sending (((hugs))) @Tickledpinknot.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.5 @ 5.58am after my first day back to low carb yesterday. Thank you for excellent words of advice. I'm just gonna copy you lot and hope for the best. 

I need black out curtains and blinds, that early morning sun really does wake you up, not that we've seen a lot of it this year.

I need to transplant roses today and eat sensibly today, have a good Sunday all.


----------



## Lanny

I may be a bit thick here, remember I’m tee total, what are sherbets? The only ones I know of are sweets: sherbet lemons; Dumbeledore’s favourite sweets AKA the headmaster of Hogwarts from Harry Potter?


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.5 today 

No more bone breaking @KARNAK - enough already !

Sending positive vibes your way @Tickledpinknot .

Have a good Poppy Quest walk Stitch,  find those clues! 

Have a stable bg Sunday if you can.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Don’t leave us hanging @eggyg...What’s the rest of the birthday surprise?!!
> 
> Morning all. 3.9 here.
> 
> At the hottest part of yesterday I was in a field doing a drama workshop in Welsh and pretending to be a toddler called Twm-bach, hahaha. Thought the older members of the group were going to keel over!
> 
> Sending (((hugs))) @Tickledpinknot.


Oops sorry! Forgot about that. It’s a Steam Train Experience with a sparkling wine reception with a musical accompaniment, four course dinner with tea and after dinner chocolates and a table magician! Oh and a three hour train ride through the Irwell Valley, which I know nothing about, we leave from Bolton Street Station which is less than 10 minute walk from the Premier Inn they have booked for us. It’s also black tie but that’s fine we like dressing up. We’re chuffed ( see what I did there? ) to bits, something different for the man who has everything and I get a treat too. Totally not we were expecting at all. We have lovely daughters.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> I may be a bit thick here, remember I’m tee total, what are sherbets? The only ones I know of are sweets: sherbet lemons; Dumbeledore’s favourite sweets AKA the headmaster of Hogwarts from Harry Potter?


A sherbet is just a slang word for a alcoholic drink. In my case no donkeys were hurt during the imbibing of the aforementioned sherbets!


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.5 @ 5.58am after my first day back to low carb yesterday. Thank you for excellent words of advice. I'm just gonna copy you lot and hope for the best.
> 
> I need black out curtains and blinds, that early morning sun really does wake you up, not that we've seen a lot of it this year.
> 
> I need to transplant roses today and eat sensibly today, have a good Sunday all.


Don’t copy @KARNAK he's a liability!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for clearing that up, @eggyg: I guessed it was alcoholic!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Had a textbook evening and night. After the dramatic quick spike up to 7ish after dinner and back down to 5ish I went to bed on 5.1 with a ginger nut. That’s the biscuit, not an insane redhead.

Woke this morning on 4.7, with a nice straight shallow dip. Course, getting out of bed shoved that up to 6.8, but that’s no problem. Didn’t wake up dripping in sweat, either, so I could dream up an association, if I were scientifically illiterate

Bit cloudy today, but a nice 17 temperature. Ripe for a bit of donner und blitzen. Hope it doesn’t interfere with the cricket, which is getting interesting. Working up to squeaky bum time. 

Anyway, have a good day everyone. I will just continue being smug


----------



## Hazel

After  a VERY late night - 5. 4 this morning


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  @Hazel , you should bottle your secret & give it to us: we want 5’s & HS’ too!


----------



## rebrascora

Respectable 6.5 for me this morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a very overcast day with a light sea breeze. Torbay half marathon going on at the moment so ideal running conditions. Last day of birthday bash lets see what they have instore for me.

Glad you had a great time @eggyg and Mr. eggyg.

Good luck Stitch.

@Tickledpinknot, you certainly are having a rough time, {{{HUGS}}} from me too.

Have a good day folks, in the words of Gloria Gaynor I will survive.


----------



## SueEK

Tickledpinknot said:


> Good morning all, not posted a while. Mixed news at hospital which took time to process.
> Chemo has been stopped because liver is not draining. It’s blocked by disease and cannot be relieved with stent or similar.
> Managed to get DVT too but had injections in my vast medical kit so did a bit of self-treatment.
> Mysteroids have doubled, more or less all other meds have stopped and my waking BG have been 6 or under.
> Have a great Sunday all xx


That’s rotten news, I’m so sorry. You seem such a positive person so I hope you can keep that up. Sending my love and warm wishes to you xx


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Oops sorry! Forgot about that. It’s a Steam Train Experience with a sparkling wine reception with a musical accompaniment, four course dinner with tea and after dinner chocolates and a table magician! Oh and a three hour train ride through the Irwell Valley, which I know nothing about, we leave from Bolton Street Station which is less than 10 minute walk from the Premier Inn they have booked for us. It’s also black tie but that’s fine we like dressing up. We’re chuffed ( see what I did there? ) to bits, something different for the man who has everything and I get a treat too. Totally not we were expecting at all. We have lovely daughters.


Wow how splendido, hope you both have a fantastic time x


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.5 @ 5.58am after my first day back to low carb yesterday. Thank you for excellent words of advice. I'm just gonna copy you lot and hope for the best.
> 
> I need black out curtains and blinds, that early morning sun really does wake you up, not that we've seen a lot of it this year.
> 
> I need to transplant roses today and eat sensibly today, have a good Sunday all.


Good on you Ditto, I confess I have enjoyed your honesty in your posts but also want what is best for you so good luck with the low carbing, it is bxxxxy hard at times though isn’t it?  Take care x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Woke at around 3 am to the sound of a massive dumping of rain clattering against the ground - never heard anything like it!  Dry but damp-looking this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 on this clammy morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

07:09 BS 4.9. But, I’m ok & I’m not worried!  Still in bed & I know, from yesterday, it’ll probably have risen by the time I DO get out of bed!

Yesterday’s rain stopped, eventually, & it was a warm ish, grey, overcast & humid day! I sat in the conservatory for a bit but, it was too warm without the doors open & I didn’t want any more grass in the house: still a bit itchy;  the lawn looks a bit naked! I’d gotten used to the country meadow look: long grasses with purply tips & wild flowers! Now all that’s gone & it looks a bit naked but, nice & neat.

Quite late today & a bit of a squeeze time wise! Golf tournament around 8am, all limbered up for that, followed by an early lunch. Before heading off early to orthopaedics around 13:30 to see specialist about the neck.

Still not 100% made up my mind about surgery but, will get the full lowdown, what’s what, risks versus benefits etc. etc. As my GP, from the beginning, doesn’t recommend it & my physiotherapist and I think my shoulder may have compensated for my neck when I turned around too fast!

So, off to brekkie & I’ll wish you all a later than usual, for me, Good Morning & a Wonderful Day at the start of a new week!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 07:09 BS 4.9. But, I’m ok & I’m not worried!  Still in bed & I know, from yesterday, it’ll probably have risen by the time I DO get out of bed!
> 
> Yesterday’s rain stopped, eventually, & it was a warm ish, grey, overcast & humid day! I sat in the conservatory for a bit but, it was too warm without the doors open & I didn’t want any more grass in the house: still a bit itchy;  the lawn looks a bit naked! I’d gotten used to the country meadow look: long grasses with purply tips & wild flowers! Now all that’s gone & it looks a bit naked but, nice & neat.
> 
> Quite late today & a bit of a squeeze time wise! Golf tournament around 8am, all limbered up for that, followed by an early lunch. Before heading off early to orthopaedics around 13:30 to see specialist about the neck.
> 
> Still not 100% made up my mind about surgery but, will get the full lowdown, what’s what, risks versus benefits etc. etc. As my GP, from the beginning, doesn’t recommend it & my physiotherapist and I think my shoulder may have compensated for my neck when I turned around too fast!
> 
> So, off to brekkie & I’ll wish you all a later than usual, for me, Good Morning & a Wonderful Day at the start of a new week!


Good luck with the appointment - and the golf!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Northerner 

Don’t worry, forgot to test, but, up & zipping apple juice while breakfast is in the oven for 30 minutes: frozen cod fillet wrapped in foil so, it’s ends up like steamed & microwaved steamed veges! 

Will consider reducing Midnight Levemir as my after meals levels are fine, despite the Novorapid reductions & are still a wee bit on the high side, 10’s breakfast & 9’s the rest. I WILL do that tonight at Midnight! Lunchtime Levemir isn’t a problem as it’s just the last 3 mornings that have been in the 4’s.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

5.3 at 6:05, 4.9 at 6:55, sensor change in a few hours thank goodness as it's starting to play up a bit, lets see how this update fairs on accuracy within the 1st day lol

Absolutely horrible here today, bucketing it down but I've got no plans to go out so not bothering me too much lol

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.1 here.

Wow, that’s a fantastic treat @eggyg...you really do have fab daughters.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, snap, @Lanny. Last couple of hours on my Libre sensor, it’s been a good one. I need to fire up the old laptop and try and update the reader now.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here, snap, @Lanny. Last couple of hours on my Libre sensor, it’s been a good one. I need to fire up the old laptop and try and update the reader now.


Your morning readings have come down a lot! @Robin


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here, snap, @Lanny. Last couple of hours on my Libre sensor, it’s been a good one. I need to fire up the old laptop and try and update the reader now.


it's relatively easy and only takes a couple of minutes so you should be fine  I assume you probably have proper internet rather than a dongle like me so it may be even quicker for you 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Have been up since 7 but busy with little ones. Mr Eggy on the school run, I’ve just fed baby and dressed her. Is it bedtime yet? 7.1 this morning, was 5 at bedtime, plain choccie digestive but hey ho that’s how it goes. At 7.30 we had an almighty crack of thunder followed by marble sized hailstones, it rained so hard it came into my bathroom through a window just on the latch, much mopping up ensued. Then it stopped as quickly as it started. Might venture out to soft play if rain stays away as we will have to walk.  2 adults + baby + sports car = Shanks pony! Have a, hopefully, not too wet day.


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> Your morning readings have come down a lot! @Robin


I increased my overnight Levemir by 0.5 and reduced my daytime by 1.0 and it seems to have evened out the overnight dip and rise a bit. Last night was a bit atypical, helped by riding a more stubborn nag yesterday so expended more energy, and having a glass of red wine in the evening.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.0 on the spot for me this morning.


----------



## Hazel

4.7 this morning after a very successful run of concerts in Glasgow
Completely shattered, will take a couple of days to fully unwind
Sadly that is it for this year


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, gang

Still rumbling along. Got out of bed (eventually) on 7.0, but that includes a bump of DP on top of a reasonably straight line overnight, so that’s fine.

Had a busy day yesterday. Family arrived yesterday afternoon, and son-in-law helped set up my PC on my new computer desk in the man cave. All neat and tidy, no dangling wires. Didn’t work. Wouldn’t boot up at all. Oh well, a phone call to the local IT whizzkids should fix that. Good excuse to get a high end graphics card while they are at it. Even now, nothing in the PC now was in the casing when I bought it. That’s the benefit of a PC over a laptop, it’s a bit like a house where you install a new bathroom or kitchen.

Anyway, woke up to find an alert on my phone from the Met Office. Yellow warning for thunder and lightning. Sheesh. In the good old days, things like that just happened. Nanny State, I’m not a trawler in the North Sea.

Have a good day, everyone, and don’t stand under any trees if it starts raining heavily


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon everyone. 4.1 with a slanted up arrow n my lying Libre, it’s getting stroppy in its old age lol, I was probably around 6 or 7.
haven’t been posting on or reading this thread for a while, so I hope all is well with everyone and any appointments went well.

I’ve just received some good news I will soon be giving this a good home
and a good workout lol.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> it's relatively easy and only takes a couple of minutes so you should be fine  I assume you probably have proper internet rather than a dongle like me so it may be even quicker for you
> xx


Thanks, Kaylz, I managed it, even on my ancient 12yr old laptop!


----------



## Lanny

Ljc said:


> Good afternoon everyone. 4.1 with a slanted up arrow n my lying Libre, it’s getting stroppy in its old age lol, I was probably around 6 or 7.
> haven’t been posting on or reading this thread for a while, so I hope all is well with everyone and any appointments went well.
> 
> I’ve just received some good news I will soon be giving this a good home
> and a good workout lol.
> View attachment 11674



Ooh! Watch out! You’ll be a racing menace around your locals, just like @mikeyB is around his village!   Very snazzy!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Lanny, but mine is a Bentley to Lin’s Harley Davidson. Serene. Owners of that particular model attracts bikers of a particular hairy type. Very genial, mind, but not an effect I would be looking for. Lin may have other ideas


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Lanny, but mine is a Bentley to Lin’s Harley Davidson. Serene. Owners of that particular model attracts bikers of a particular hairy type. Very genial, mind, but not an effect I would be looking for. Lin may have other ideas


 What are you like? @mikeyB


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't mind that snazzy scooter for Mum! She once knocked two old (but younger than her) ladies into a hedge. 

7.6 @ 7.08am had my liver scan, just usual fatty liver I think, but spleen on the high end for size. Have to google spleens!

edit/
I just googled! The pic shows the spleen is exactly in the area that's been hurting me all week. I'm gonna have to be so good from now on.  My spleen must have been working overtime the poor bugger.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Another gloomy-looking start to the day here!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.8 here. 

Any chance I can crawl back into bed and not have to work today?!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm in Heaven - Another 4.7!!

*And another 1lb fallen off!!*


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Lanny, but mine is a Bentley to Lin’s Harley Davidson. Serene. Owners of that particular model attracts bikers of a particular hairy type. Very genial, mind, but not an effect I would be looking for. Lin may have other ideas


----------



## Lanny

Oops! HAD to stick a loquacious warning on! 

06:28 BS 7.2. I’m ok with that on 3 counts. 1. Reduced Novorapid dose for dinner. 2. Reduced Midnight Levemir. And 3. After midnight I had a REAL struggle getting back to sleep because my spine was going bonkers with the nerve endings getting very agitated I was worried it would get to the “screaming their heads off” stage! But, thankfully it never quite did & eventually settled down. The orthopaedics guy had me doing all sorts, just my neck & not anything naughty, when he examined me for, balance, definitely issues there & for my whole life as far as I can remember as a young child, reflexes, etc. 

So, my last thought before dozing off after nerves had calmed down was “it’ll be high in the morning”. So, I’m not in the least bit surprised & even pleased it’s JUST a tad high! 

In case anyone hasn’t read my separate thread, it might be I don’t have neuropathy at all & it’s my unusually large, double the length, C1 bone in my neck that’s pressing down unevenly on the nerves in my spine that’s causing unbalanced symptoms to both sides of my body: diabetic neuropathy is equal on both sides; mine has never been equal from the start. 

I failed to qualify for the golf yesterday: much harder this tournament as I’m a Professional now & will try again later this morning! I’m also extremely disappointed to find out that The Open tickets are going for over £1000 a day & there’s no way I can afford that or, if I could; justify that!  My brother, also loves golf a lot do around here with the abundance of gorgeous golf courses on The Causeway Coast, wanted to go with me & was trying to get tickets! So, we’ll both have to settle for watching golf on TV!  It warrants a very rare for me grumpy/mad emoji!

Anyways, a very Good Morning to you all & may you have a Wonderful Day!

I’m off to brekkie in a bit & I’ll add +2 for the higher number!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all 4.4


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me.

Grrrr bad night's sleep. Mr Grumpy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all 4.4


Time to reduce the lantus again @Hazel?


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I’m also extremely disappointed to find out that The Open tickets are going for over £1000 a day & there’s no way I can afford that or, if I could; justify that!  My brother, also loves golf a lot do around here with the abundance of gorgeous golf courses on The Causeway Coast, wanted to go with me & was trying to get tickets! So, we’ll both have to settle for watching golf on TV!  It warrants a very rare for me grumpy/mad emoji!


That's extortionate!   Such a shame that real fans won't be able to go at that sort of price, but I bet a lot of corporate tickets are being given away to non-fans  A company I once worked for got tickets to a big athletics event and the directors were fighting over them - I managed to get a ticket out of them, since I was the one who had actually written the computer systems that had got us the tickets. When I went along all the directors just stayed in the hospitality suite for the free food and drink - I was the only one who watched the athletics!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Apparently we had a lot of heavy rain in the last couple of hours (our neighbour has a weather station and posts the stats on his website) but I slept through it!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

5.4 for me this morning, bright and warm here at the moment but need a good thunderstorm to clear the air and get rid of this sore head!

Hope you all have a fab day! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> it's relatively easy and only takes a couple of minutes so you should be fine  I assume you probably have proper internet rather than a dongle like me so it may be even quicker for you
> xx


What’s this about an update? Do tell...

Morning all. 2.9 here. I think I’ll get hubby to walk the grrrls this morning.

Fun n games yesterday - as soon as had the builders started cutting a trench, they cut thru a gas pipe - oops!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> What’s this about an update? Do tell...
> 
> Morning all. 2.9 here. I think I’ll get hubby to walk the grrrls this morning.
> 
> Fun n games yesterday - as soon as had the builders started cutting a trench, they cut thru a gas pipe - oops!


I had an email from Abbott with a link to their website where I could update my reader. It’s supposed to improve the accuracy, especially during the first 24hrs.
 Some people had their emails about a week before I got mine, so if you haven’t had yours yet, maybe they are working their way through the list slowly.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden https://www.freestyle.abbott/uk/en/reader-update/index.html you cant do it while wearing an active sensor though unless your using a phone to scan as well xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I'm in Heaven - Another 4.7!!
> 
> *And another 1lb fallen off!!*



Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Khskel on the 5.9 step today, slightly higher than normal for me after my first night without sitagliptin, but I had bakeclub last night and while I didn't eat any of the sweet bakes, I did eat a few of the savoury ones, a couple of which had pastry, but as I tested at 4.4 before eating I thought I could allow myself a little treat,  my rise at the time was  2.2 so not bad considering.  But I am feeling it this morning in having the hangover feeling and a horrible headache.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining Khskel on the 5.9 step today, slightly higher than normal for me after my first night without sitagliptin, but I had bakeclub last night and while I didn't eat any of the sweet bakes, I did eat a few of the savoury ones, a couple of which had pastry, but as I tested at 4.4 before eating I thought I could allow myself a little treat,  my rise at the time was  2.2 so not bad considering.  But I am feeling it this morning in having the hangover feeling and a horrible headache.


I'm betting your fellow, non-diabetic, bakeclub members had a bigger rise than you!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> I'm betting your fellow, non-diabetic, bakeclub members had a bigger rise than you!


I bet they did with the amount of cake that gets consumed, but it is nice that it is an anything goes bakeclub, in fact it doesn't even have to be baked, just homemade.


----------



## eggyg

6.7 this morning. I would like to say I have just got out of bed but in reality I’ve been up 4 and a half hours! Last day of babysitting, thank goodness! I really don’t know why these celebrities are so desperate to adopt children whilst in their forties and fifties, it’s bloody hard work with a toddler, even for 48 hours. Oh wait...of course they have nannies, cooks, cleaners, personal trainers and whatever! Last night baby went to bed at 8pm, six year old, 8.30, Mr Eggy and I, 9pm! And we’re still exhausted, and they are both really good girls, just very energetic! After little ‘un goes after lunch, we are doing a big, fat NOWT! We love them really.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Things are going well at the moment. The computer man is calling in this afternoon, no doubt to tell me that it would cost more to fix than get a new one. Not that I care, much. Plus the aerial man is coming tomorrow to upgrade the satellite feed so that I can get back to Sky Q, then I can watch cricket in the man cave in Ultra HD. Ok, my ambitions are set a bit low these days, now that my career as a gigolo has been forcibly ended

It’s a big one today - England v Australia at Lords. Just started, should be fun. 

Oh, by the way, woke up on 5.2 today, nice straightish line overnight.

Have a good day everyone, I will, basking in the false  glory of an HS. Half an hour later, that had gone up to 6.8 with DP. Never mind, that should drift down again. Always does


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on the HS Mike.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.6 I don`t know either, 3units of NR down to 6.4 now. Full cloud cover this morning but warm, suns trying to break through but I think the clouds will win.

Congratulations on HS @mikeyB.

Have a good day folks, stay safe.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I have been up since 5 45 am honest.
Woke up to my Libre telling me fibs again 3.7.  Finger bodge 7.2, it’s been sent off to Libre heaven now.
Had fun trying to do the Libre update, I tried five times then got onto Abbott they took me through everything I had done before, anyway it’s all sorted now. I’ve just fired up a new sensor  fingers crossed it’s a gud un.

We had some rain in the night, the sun is out , it’s nice and warm , the birdies are singing their little hearts out and the gulls are noisy.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> Things are going well at the moment. The computer man is calling in this afternoon, no doubt to tell me that it would cost more to fix than get a new one. Not that I care, much. Plus the aerial man is coming tomorrow to upgrade the satellite feed so that I can get back to Sky Q, then I can watch cricket in the man cave in Ultra HD. Ok, my ambitions are set a bit low these days, now that my career as a gigolo has been forcibly ended
> 
> It’s a big one today - England v Australia at Lords. Just started, should be fun.
> 
> Oh, by the way, woke up on 5.2 today, nice straightish line overnight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I will, basking in the false  glory of an HS. Half an hour later, that had gone up to 6.8 with DP. Never mind, that should drift down again. Always does



Ooh!  WHAT a terror to the ladies you must been in your gigolo days: handsome young doctor; nurses fainting into your arms, no doubt?  Dr. Kildare had nothing on you! 

YOU are hard to please!  A HS & you call it a false one?  What are you like?


----------



## nonethewiser

Sleeping for england at the moment, bed at 10 and slept through to 5.30, anyway 4.9 on waking.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had an average day yesterday with a fasting reading of 7.6 but I am claiming a House Special of 5.2 for today. Yippee!

I am conducting a bit of an experiment today to see how pre bolussing and different foods affect my BG by testing *MUCH* more regularly.
I have been contemplating investing in a Dexcom G6 to help me figure things out, at least for a couple of months and this morning I decided to take the lower cost option to mimic that by blowing some test strips and pin cushioning my fingers. I am funding these experiment test strips myself, (I am supplied on the NHS for a limited number for essential testing) so I feel at liberty to do this and already feel like I am learning lots after just a few hours. May update later with results.


----------



## mikeyB

Lanny said:


> Ooh!  WHAT a terror to the ladies you must been in your gigolo days: handsome young doctor; nurses fainting into your arms, no doubt?  Dr. Kildare had nothing on you!
> 
> YOU are hard to please!  A HS & you call it a false one?  What are you like?


Oh, the HS was real enough. It’s the glory that’s false. Anyway, I was right about the DP effect. After a shave and a shower I was duly back to 5.1 pre lunch without taking any action.

And it was Dr Kildare that gave me the idea of being a doctor. However did you guess?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, still pretty gloomy out there so far


----------



## Lanny

Loquacious & grumpy warning! 

05:26 BS 6.1. Ok! 

I had a pretty bad day yesterday! My nerves were SO agitated all day from the neck examinations the day before: tingling then burning hot sensations running up & down my body, arms & legs! JUST about not posting a frown: not going to put one in here! A few times I felt my breathing being depressed but, that passed although  the breath in my mouth felt icy cold at times: I once described to A & E doctors, when I had tachycardia in the autumn/winter of 2015, like I’d just taken a big mouthful of really cold ice that makes me gasp! It wasn’t until late last night that everything calmed down a bit for me to get some sleep. I’m still tingling now with the odd hot sensation running through me! My head was pounding all day but, blood pressure was ok unless, head blood pressure is different?

I have physio for the shoulder today at 1pm & it’ll be examined this time: have to tell him about the after effects of my neck assessment & maybe ask for it to be done extremely gently or another time?

I tried resting in bed as much as possible but, there wasn’t much peace with my nerves going bonkers! 

I lost track of time & left it too late to call the orthopaedics guy but, I will call him later this morning & tell him how strongly affected I’ve been! 

Oops!  I’m grumpier than I realised! Better stick a loquacious & grumpy warning at the top! Back in a mo.

Anyways, I wish you all a Good Morning & a Wonderful Day: better than me!  JUST about managed a smiley for you all!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all! How's tricks
Today mine's only 5.6

Just been checking what I need at the supermarket today. Can't remember saying, "Alexa add  Bake Off Oil to my shopping list."
Reminds me of Ronnie Barker's Four Candles


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today, still pretty gloomy out there so far 


Lanny said:


> Loquacious & grumpy warning!
> 
> 05:26 BS 6.1. Ok!
> 
> I had a pretty bad day yesterday! My nerves were SO agitated all day from the neck examinations the day before: tingling then burning hot sensations running up & down my body, arms & legs! JUST about not posting a frown: not going to put one in here! A few times I felt my breathing being depressed but, that passed although  the breath in my mouth felt icy cold at times: I once described to A & E doctors, when I had tachycardia in the autumn/winter of 2015, like I’d just taken a big mouthful of really cold ice that makes me gasp! It wasn’t until late last night that everything calmed down a bit for me to get some sleep. I’m still tingling now with the odd hot sensation running through me! My head was pounding all day but, blood pressure was ok unless, head blood pressure is different?
> 
> I have physio for the shoulder today at 1pm & it’ll be examined this time: have to tell him about the after effects of my neck assessment & maybe ask for it to be done extremely gently or another time?
> 
> I tried resting in bed as much as possible but, there wasn’t much peace with my nerves going bonkers!
> 
> I lost track of time & left it too late to call the orthopaedics guy but, I will call him later this morning & tell him how strongly affected I’ve been!
> 
> Oops!  I’m grumpier than I realised! Better stick a loquacious & grumpy warning at the top! Back in a mo.
> 
> Anyways, I wish you all a Good Morning & a Wonderful Day: better than me!  JUST about managed a smiley for you all!


Aw, Sorry to hear you are feeling so uncomfortable @Lanny  I hope the physio is gentle, or perhaps even knows of something that might help once you describe the symptoms {{{HUGS}}} I hope things settle and you can get some decent rest


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Northerner 6.5 for me too.

Had a little toot on the new sax last night. There's some new keys on the modern ones( post 1950s lol) but I've got them sussed. Let rip at the rehearsal studio tonight.

In the meantime have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Had a little toot on the new sax last night. There's some new keys on the modern ones( post 1950s lol) but I've got them sussed.


Is there a WiFi key now?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this child free morning. A very reasonable 6.2 today. Could have had a lie in as no kids to wash and feed but of course my body doesn’t allow things like that. A very stiff neck made me get out of bed at 6.45. Just enjoying the peace if truth be known. Weather glum but I’m not complaining, our grandson is in France with school where temperatures are soaring into the 40s. Tad uncomfortable trailing around the streets of Paris in that. Have a wicked Wednesday whatever the weather throws at you.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks!  

5.2 on rising at 6:05 but 4.6 before breakfast

Its bright and sunny here like it has been for days and I'm really not liking the heat, I've got the dentist in 2 hours as well so no option but to go out in it 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Wakened with a sore throat and sniffles this morning, let's hope not a head cold.

Having dropped dosage of Lantus over the last couple of days, a disappointing 6.4 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here.Was helping daughter decorate her new house yesterday evening, and raided the fridge when I got back in case of post-paintbrush hypo. I obviously didn’t put my back into it as much as I thought.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.
Will try and get week 6 of my USA adventure up later.


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning! 5.9 here.

Gloomy but humid here - gloomid maybe?

Hope things are better today @Lanny. (((Hugs))).


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Wakened with a sore throat and sniffles this morning, let's hope not a head cold.
> 
> Having dropped dosage of Lantus over the last couple of days, a disappointing 6.4 for me this morning


Ee lass! How many times do I have to tell you that 6.4 is fine?  I hope that cold doesn't develop {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> 5.2 on rising at 6:05 but 4.6 before breakfast
> 
> Its bright and sunny here like it has been for days and I'm really not liking the heat, I've got the dentist in 2 hours as well so no option but to go out in it
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> xx


Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz! I hope that all goes smoothly at the dentists


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz! I hope that all goes smoothly at the dentists


Thanks hun, think it's just a couple of wee fillings and an x-ray today, then got a few weeks off as he's on holiday then it'll be 2 teeth out  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it was a 5.9 when I got up but spent an hour trying to get my piece of tatty string internet to connect, my MP wrote to me recently and promised better internet by the end of the year......we'll see!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on your HS Kaylz.

5.8 for me with a cold, though I had got rid of this, but back with a stuffy nose and raging headache.


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> gloomid maybe?



Now that is a great word!   It sounds sort of Welsh


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I always expect a nice straight line overnight, gently sinking to a textbook waking number. Went to bed on 7.1, woke up on 7.2. So much for that theory Dead straight line, mind.

Computer man came yesterday afternoon, and condemned my machine to computer heaven, so I sent him off to transfer all my files on to a new machine which he will build to my specs. Should be back up and running in a day or two. 

And today the man will arrive to fettle the satellite feed so I can get back to using Sky Q, and watch cricket and footie in 4K Ultra HD. Must get an OLED TV to get full benefit.

Also included in current spending spree was a delivery that arrived this morning - a 100ml bottle of Chanel Egoiste Eau de Toilette, which should perk me up after today’s shower. Bit above my station, I reckon, but there’s nowt like a bit of posing. 

Have a good day everyone while you can, before you have to man the barricades.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.4 on another muggy day. Engineer is here dismantling the bathroom trying to get at the toilet cistern, lots of noise and dust.

Hope you have a better day @Lanny.

Congrats on the HS @Kaylz, hope you don`t get any grief at the dentist.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Well didn't get anything done today apart from impressions and the x-ray to determine which tooth the infection was coming from BUT its definitely in one and possibly taking hold in the one next to it so at the end of July I'll be getting 3 teeth out in one go  wasn't even out an hour but Bubbles seemed to have missed me as he was climbing round my neck on my return!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a surprising 4.1 this morning for me. Don't think I have had a fasting reading that low before. Was intending to have tea instead of my usual mocha this morning after my frequent testing yesterday suggested it might be raising my BG a couple of notches but with a reading of 4 I stuck with the mocha. Went up to 7.0 and then back down to 5.4 so I decided to have my usual mushroom omelette and salad as well with just one unit of pre bolussed NR. Continuing my hourly finger prick testing experiment today. I do feel I benefitted from it yesterday as it helped me make good decisions.... like going for a short run to see if I could bring it down from 7 yesterday afternoon. I hate running but I am going to do that again today even though it didn't have the desired effect at the time, I know it is good for me and wanting to see if it would lower my BG was an incentive. Mentally I am feeling much more positive and that has to be a good thing.
@Lanny  Hope your physio appt goes smoothly and you feel better when you leave than when you arrived.
@Kaylz  Pleased your dentist appt wasn't too traumatic but don't envy you the next one. Not sure I would make the appt if I knew it was for 3 extractions, or even one for that matter, unless I was in total agony. I'm not phobic about the dentists but having teeth pulled is a big fear. Congrats on your HS today!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Pleased your dentist appt wasn't too traumatic but don't envy you the next one. Not sure I would make the appt if I knew it was for 3 extractions, or even one for that matter, unless I was in total agony. I'm not phobic about the dentists but having teeth pulled is a big fear. Congrats on your HS today!


I don't mind, one is broken and one infected the third I did get the option of trying to leave it and see what happened but may as well just get it out and added to the denture now rather than probably having to have it done later, I used to be prone to terrible abscesses so being free of any since I was diagnosed diabetic has been amazing, I'd get them every few months and that's me been free from them for almost 3 years now so a huge relief lol, see I may inject at least 4 times a day but dentist needles are totally different so I am still scared of them haha xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
I too have seen health benefits since my diabetes diagnosis.... no more migraines which were becoming pretty debilitating.
I get what you are saying about needles at the dentist. Why on earth do they have to be so long!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> I don't mind, one is broken and one infected the third I did get the option of trying to leave it and see what happened but may as well just get it out and added to the denture now rather than probably having to have it done later, I used to be prone to terrible abscesses so being free of any since I was diagnosed diabetic has been amazing, I'd get them every few months and that's me been free from them for almost 3 years now so a huge relief lol, see I may inject at least 4 times a day but dentist needles are totally different so I am still scared of them haha xx





rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz
> I too have seen health benefits since my diabetes diagnosis.... no more migraines which were becoming pretty debilitating.
> I get what you are saying about needles at the dentist. Why on earth do they have to be so long!



I used to be more scared of the needles than the fillings, but then I told my last dentist this and he started using 'child' needles - much smaller and finer and I felt nothing  He sometimes had to do two injections instead of just one, but as they no longer worried me I didn't mind that  Worth asking about if your dentist doesn't use these


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I used to be more scared of the needles than the fillings, but then I told my last dentist this and he started using 'child' needles - much smaller and finer and I felt nothing  He sometimes had to do two injections instead of just one, but as they no longer worried me I didn't mind that  Worth asking about if your dentist doesn't use these


i have no idea what he uses! lol, the last tooth I had out it had a twisted root so was really sore even with the max of anaesthetic so I'm absolutely dreading it   if my little munchkin greets me like this again like this morning it should cheer me up though lol xx


----------



## Ditto

That picture of that cat! Ha!  S'funny. Made my night.

8.0 @ 9.14am this morning, 7.5 @ 5.00am day before. My eating/bg has been weird all day. It was watermelon test day as well, but after a bowl of stew at 4.00am which I called breakfast,  I went to a 9.00 @ 11.25am after a mad rush shop. I thought exercise made the bg go down?! I then had a chicken breast for lunch with M&S box of watermelon fingers @ 11.30 (early lunch). The chicken was a bit dry so I had a bit of chicken and then a bit of melon till it was all gone. Very nice together. 7.5 @ 2.46pm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Sunshine! The world really is made in colour, not 3 shades of grey!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Morning everyone!!
Only 5.1!!*

*Good news!!* I'll be waiting in this morning for delivery of my new bluetooth headphones to match my FitBit watch (a prezzie because of my good test results last week)
*Bad news!!* The courier's our dear friend *Yodel*. Judging from previous experience it could become a *Nodel*ivery!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me after a rather pogotastic rehearsal last night. Too fired up to sleep much but nevermind I can crash Infront of the TV tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Now that is a great word!   It sounds sort of Welsh


But written like this: glwmyd. I like it! Mae’n glwmyd heddi. Hahaha...Luckily, it isn’t today, it’s SUNNY!

Morning all. 5.7 here.

My Libre won’t update...anyone else had this prob?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

6.0 for me and bright and sweltering already, think I'll be staying in today as me and heat don't quite see eye to eye lol

@MeeTooTeeTwo I absolutely hate Yodel, a few years ago they were supposed to deliver my new phone and never turned up, popped out for a wee while to come home and find it left on the doormat! We did get what we paid for delivery back though

Hope everyone has a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> I don't mind, one is broken and one infected the third I did get the option of trying to leave it and see what happened but may as well just get it out and added to the denture now rather than probably having to have it done later, I used to be prone to terrible abscesses so being free of any since I was diagnosed diabetic has been amazing, I'd get them every few months and that's me been free from them for almost 3 years now so a huge relief lol, see I may inject at least 4 times a day but dentist needles are totally different so I am still scared of them haha xx


My dentist was lovely Kaylz and used the bubble gum tasting gel to numb the area first then inject. She was an angel


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 7.3 for me after 2.4 last night after tea. Recovered but
wiped out and dozed in chair for a wee while then early to bed. Slept on and off for 7 hours, and feel ok this morning.mindfulness course this morning then back to work


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> My dentist was lovely Kaylz and used the bubble gum tasting gel to numb the area first then inject. She was an angel


my dentist is fab too to be honest, most dentists I've had over the years have left the practice to specialise etc but my current dentist has been there over 10 years now, its more the fear of having more twisted roots as I remember the agony from the last one, that bad he asked if I wanted him to stop and we could try again some other time, I have quite a high pain threshold but that was sore lol, ah well once they are out they cant cause problems so just gotta think that way and should be fine, just wish I didn't have to wait until 22nd July to have it all over with   xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me today, still feeling rubbish with this cold, but hey ho it is exactly that a cold and will be gone in a couple of days hopefully, although thought I had got rid of it once, but it appears to have come back worse.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> 6.0 for me and bright and sweltering already, think I'll be staying in today as me and heat don't quite see eye to eye lol
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo I absolutely hate Yodel, a few years ago they were supposed to deliver my new phone and never turned up, *popped out for a wee* while to come home and find it left on the doormat! We did get what we paid for delivery back though
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!
> xx


LOL For a moment there I thought you had an outside toilet 

http://viz.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/026-027_viz172_parcel.jpg


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, for the first time I tested before getting up, for the first time I am in the 5s at 5.4. Tested a lot yesterday and all good, my strawberries raspberries and cream even made by bg go down, 6.4 two hours after tea and then had my berries, 1 hr later 4.9 so am very pleased with that. Have been doing my physio each day and getting back on the running machine, no running but a very brisk walk. Have still managed to keep my weight steady so all in all am feeling positive.
Beautiful day on the south coast today with a lovely breeze. Meeting my friend who is over from Australia tomorrow for a walk along the prom and am so looking forward to it. Have a great day all x


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL For a moment there I thought you had an outside toilet


HAHA omg I didn't even think, I like UPS, I managed to sort something out for my partners concert tickets arriving the other week as my dad works for them so he spoke to the driver in my area and had him put the tickets through the letterbox as OH was at work  xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, lovely and sunny here, start of heatwave but I hope it's not like the killer one in Europe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 7.1 @ 7.46am

I will have no excuse not to get into the garden.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this glorious sunny morning, at last! A 6.9 today but it’s all my own fault so can’t blame the DF. A day spent in the garden me thinks, not gardening, far too hot, but testing out our new sun loungers. Have a good one.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.7 today and a beautiful sunny day.

Off to the low vision clinic today. Lamp posts beware ! I’m coming to a street near you 

Have a stable bg day if you can


----------



## Lanny

08:58 BS 6.1.  Yay! That’s more like it! You CAN probably tell I’m more my usual sunny on the inside self today!  Oh! Just stuck on a loquacious warning for the rest! 

I did not enjoy yesterday’s physio examinations, at the time, as he said he couldn’t see the results of the examinations the orthopaedics guy did & HAD to repeat them & he also did some new ones, which were only shoulder related, & had to see, & feel, my reactions to them!  doesn’t QUITE warrant a frown! So, away we went doing all sorts again with a few extras thrown in! 

I was shocked by how much the lack of feeling, compared to the other side, the right side of my body has progressed to now: he was really hammering hard on my right arm before I felt the pressure; REALLY odd to only hear the hammer on my bones & not feel it!  Then, he REALLY hammered it, as I said, & I only felt some pressure THEN but, still didn’t really feel it: felt everything, heard it, felt it & felt the pressure on my left side! I’ve known from the start that disparity between the 2 sides but, it’s gotten a LOT worse without me noticing! 

WELL, after that he agreed & said it’s not diabetic neuropathy as the orthopaedics guy said!  Then he gave me some neck exercises to do, completely different from others I’ve done, that were MUCH more gentle: 1 set of 10-15 3 times a day; morning, afternoon & evening. And come back next Wednesday at 1pm again for assessment. 

I went home feeling AWFUL when my symptoms had only just begun calming down that morning but, strangely my nerves settled down by that night & I cautiously did 1 set of 10 exercises before going to bed last night! I felt better after doing them & slept better & longer this morning! 

Oh! I DID manage to quality for the golf tournament, at last, & will be playing the opening round, slowly this time, today & tomorrow & see if I can make it to the final round at the weekend this time? 

So, a much later than usual, for me, & even later by the time I type & post this VERY long post: VERY Good Morning to you on on this bright sunny morning; lovely change!  Have a Super Wonderful Day everyone!

One set of exercises coming up then, breakfast & then some golf!  Wish me luck for the golf! 

Phew! I HAVE finally finished talking!


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear!  @Flower ’s post wasn’t on the thread when I started! I see it now & it was 25 minutes ago: took me at least that long!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone -  5.7 today


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 08:58 BS 6.1.  Yay! That’s more like it! You CAN probably tell I’m more my usual sunny on the inside self today!  Oh! Just stuck on a loquacious warning for the rest!
> 
> I did not enjoy yesterday’s physio examinations, at the time, as he said he couldn’t see the results of the examinations the orthopaedics guy did & HAD to repeat them & he also did some new ones, which were only shoulder related, & had to see, & feel, my reactions to them!  doesn’t QUITE warrant a frown! So, away we went doing all sorts again with a few extras thrown in!
> 
> I was shocked by how much the lack of feeling, compared to the other side, the right side of my body has progressed to now: he was really hammering hard on my right arm before I felt the pressure; REALLY odd to only hear the hammer on my bones & not feel it!  Then, he REALLY hammered it, as I said, & I only felt some pressure THEN but, still didn’t really feel it: felt everything, heard it, felt it & felt the pressure on my left side! I’ve known from the start that disparity between the 2 sides but, it’s gotten a LOT worse without me noticing!
> 
> WELL, after that he agreed & said it’s not diabetic neuropathy as the orthopaedics guy said!  Then he gave me some neck exercises to do, completely different from others I’ve done, that were MUCH more gentle: 1 set of 10-15 3 times a day; morning, afternoon & evening. And come back next Wednesday at 1pm again for assessment.
> 
> I went home feeling AWFUL when my symptoms had only just begun calming down that morning but, strangely my nerves settled down by that night & I cautiously did 1 set of 10 exercises before going to bed last night! I felt better after doing them & slept better & longer this morning!
> 
> Oh! I DID manage to quality for the golf tournament, at last, & will be playing the opening rounds, slowly this time, today & tomorrow & see if I can make it to the final round at the weekend this time?
> 
> So, a much later than usual, for me, & even later by the time I type & post this VERY long post: VERY Good Morning to you on on this bright sunny morning; lovely change!  Have a Super Wonderful Day everyone!
> 
> One set of exercises coming up then, breakfast & then some golf!  Wish me luck for the golf!
> 
> Phew! I HAVE finally finished talking!


It sounds like you have made some progress with the physio, but a shame that he had to repeat the tests that had already been done!  Good to hear that things settled and you have a new set of 'do-able' exercises  And well done for qualifying!


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me today, so I am fasting till lunchtime .... apart from a coffee with cream and a very small chunk of cheese. Have also been out for another run to see if I can lower the second reading of the day which was 6.8 but sadly it didn't and I am still on a steady 6.8. Not complaining though..... the run will no doubt be doing me good in other ways and my BG testing is just motivating me to get out and do it. Off to do battle with a swarm of bees that have been sitting in my hedge for the past 3 days refusing to be caught. I'm pretty good at catching swarms but this one is being particularly difficult. Maybe it knows that I haven't finished building it's new home yet, but the table saw is out so I am making progress with that at least!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me today, so I am fasting till lunchtime .... apart from a coffee with cream and a very small chunk of cheese. Have also been out for another run to see if I can lower the second reading of the day which was 6.8 but sadly it didn't and I am still on a steady 6.8. Not complaining though..... the run will no doubt be doing me good in other ways and my BG testing is just motivating me to get out and do it. Off to do battle with a swarm of bees that have been sitting in my hedge for the past 3 days refusing to be caught. I'm pretty good at catching swarms but this one is being particularly difficult. Maybe it knows that I haven't finished building it's new home yet, but the table saw is out so I am making progress with that at least!


Please don't concern yourself about getting levels like this, they are perfectly normal and do not place you at risk of any complications  There's a danger of setting your sights too low and then becoming frustrated when your body just acts normally - this isn't uncommon, just human nature! Also, bear in mind that exercise can often have an initial effect of raising levels (or at least having no discernible effect on them) because other hormones, such as cortisol and adrenaline,  come into play which can prompt the liver to release extra glucose to 'power you up'. Sometimes levels can even rise after exercise as the liver releases extra glucose to replenish the muscles, but what needs to be remembered is that the exercise will make your body's cells more sensitive to insulin, and this effect will help lower your levels over the subsequent hours (up to 40 hours after the actual exercise session, depending on type and intensity!).

So, I would say levels between 5 and 7 are pretty much what a healthy, non-diabetic person could expect  Keep doing what you are doing, but don't be dismayed by what are good readings


----------



## SueEK

@Northerner, great advice given as always x


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner 

Thanks so much for that detailed response. I wasn't particularly concerned about the readings in the 6s.... actually very happy to be in that range after the mid teens I had for so long and then the see-sawing when it started to come down but just interested in experimenting with more regular testing and exercise and foods to see how readings are affected and when, so that I can make the best choices. Anything that motivates me to run, even though it is just a 10 min "up the hill and round the block", is a positive, regardless of whether I see a drop in BG or not but it is nice to know that exercise would not work that quickly and that the slight increase after my run yesterday was not unusual.

Still failing with this swarm.... thought I had them but left them to settle and came into the house to cool off and they have gone back into the hedge as soon as my back was turned... Arrgh!!


----------



## Bexlee

Hello all. 5.1 for me after a couple of hypos for me down to 2.3 last night and in the night. Felt a bit zapped all day as I didn’t sleep well. I plan to enjoy the “girly football” (husbands description) this evening but as I said to him they’re going to go one better than the “stinky boys”!  So let’s hope so 

Sounds like there’s lots of activities going on with you all ..... you sound very brave with the dentist @Kaylz and physio sounds painful but hopefully good in the long run @Lanny. Good luck with the golf tournament


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> you sound very brave with the dentist @Kaylz


not at all, its going to be better for me in the long run and hey I endure injections and finger pricks daily, had numerous eye injections and also lasering, whats a few teeth out lol (I'm actually quite nervous and just know I'll feel sick when the time comes) but brave face!!  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening late on board today, hope you are all coping as best as you can? 6.2 this morning. Bit of a crisis today loaded the washing machine went to the box containing the capsules, empty, mind you it does rhyme with numpty. Got to Lidl`s grabbed said washing items plus 4 carrier bags and one rucksack of special offers, debit card melted at the checkout. Washing all done and dried, glorious day here the sea was a bit fierce but hey the surfers loved it.

Have a pleasant evening folks, will spend awhile reading posts on the forum.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today, that's two days in the fives, haven't seen that for quite some time - perhaps a herald of summer?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodness gracious me!
Today it's 5.3

What a brilliant day yesterday!!!
What pleased me most was the fact that Yodel for once in their existance actually delivered my package when they said they would.

Oh and yes and by the way, for the first time ever since I've been testing, I had a straight run of sub 7 readings!!

Waking reading        5.1
Pre Breakfast        5.2
After breakfast(2hrs)    6.6
After breakfast(4hrs)    5.2
Pre Lunch        5.2
Post Lunch(2hrs)        5.1
Pre Dinner        4.4
Post Dinner(2hrs)        5.4
Beddybyes        4.2

Total carbs for the day     32g
Day's average        5.2
Week average        5.7
Month average        5.7


I'm over the moon . . . . . .  that's a lie . . . . . I'm beyond the orbit of Neptune!!

The lark's on the wing
The snail's on the thorn
God's in His heaven
All's right with the world!

And it's gonna be *Skorchio!!!*
The late wonderful Caroline Mary Aherne,






Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

Currently resisting the urge to buy a flute. No idea why as it's not an instrument I've ever played.

Today I will be the one in the Mini Mayfair.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.1 for me. Thank goodness it’s friday


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning peeps 

6.1 for me this morning. quite dull at the moment but still roasting 

Hope you all have a lovely day!  
xx


----------



## eggyg

A very good Friday to you all. Like @Northerner I too am in the 5s after a long hiatus in the 6s. A very nice 5.6. Probably is the weather, red hot yesterday, my new sun loungers got a proper old testing, but just to make absolutely sure, I’m going to do a second quality control test today. ( After my big shop, I’m not a total sloth!) Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Was 6.6 when I went to bed, and 4.9 at 2am, despite a piece of cheese before I went to bed. So, back to the usual washing line, after  being more flatfish for a week or so after a basal tweak. Nothing stays the same for long.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.7 for me.
> 
> Currently resisting the urge to buy a flute. No idea why as it's not an instrument I've ever played.
> 
> Today I will be the one in the Mini Mayfair.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Mid life crisis?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.9 here. Oops, didn’t need that bedtime snack then.

“Now where did I bury that bone?”

What a mess! No, it wasn’t Gwen that dug up the garden - we had all the tree stumps (there were LOTS) ripped out yesterday, so plenty of tidying to do today! 

Watch out for sneaky hypos, insulin-users...I stood outside in the sun chatting with a neighbour for 10 minutes yesterday and...hypo!!! Take care out there.


----------



## nonethewiser

Uncomfortably warm last night, woke to a 7.3.


----------



## Lanny

I suppose I’d better stick on another loquacious warning? 

07:50 BS 7.9. DP effect since I was lying in bed since 5am trying to get some more sleep & finally gave up! 
So, I hopefully worked out at my usual rate of 1mmol per hour rise, I woke on 4.9/5.0? Which I happier with!  I’ll never really know! 

Fingers crossed but, my nerves seem ok so far! They tingled quite a bit after each set of exercises I did yesterday but, settled down eventually & I THINK it’s starting to ease my shoulder a bit too! I completely forgot to say that the physiotherapist worked out that it’s my left neck muscle that’s hurting & when the pain increases it travels down to my left bicep & that’s why I eventually worked out myself that heat patches during last winter & now gel ice packs on my bicep, where it hurts, doesn’t’ work & only works if I put it on my shoulder/neck area!  That’s why my neck needs strengthening with stretches: moving it to the side for a count of 20; 10 each side & 3 sets of those a day!

As to the golf, I finished my round last evening -16 & with today until 8am tomorrow to go I’m sitting at number 44 so, probably won’t make it to the weekend this time either! But, I get another qualifying medal!  I’m in the pro class again & playing other pros & even some experts, the next class up, so, it was much harder this time! 

It was lovely yesterday & there’s bright sunshine peeping through the tiny gap in my curtains so, today’s looking lovely already too! 

Have a Wonderful Day everyone!


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 3.9 after being 9.7 at 4am as my sensor demanded I calibrate it. I didn’t correct so that was quite a drop in 4 hours . Who knows?

Enjoy the sunshine, I’m off to negotiate the railway network once more


----------



## khskel

eggyg said:


> Mid life crisis?


Nah, I'm sure I could manage a better mid life crisis than a flute.


----------



## Lanny

Just picked up my post & my MRI is on Thursday 25th July. So, 1 month’s time! Quite late in the day though at 18:50: problematic for buses as last buses, here in NI are around 17:30 to about 18:00; can get down but, not back home again! I’ll have to call on my family! If any are here as they’re taking it in turns to go to HK to keep an eye on my dad now that mum’s not here anymore!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 after stupidly eating 1/2 bar of 75% cocoa chocolate in temper, because my Ipad broke, obviously me eating the chocolate got my Ipad working, I really must learn not to eat my emotions.


----------



## Lanny

Aw! @Grannylorraine , I think we’ve all done that! I certainly have! A  but, only at me & NOT at you in anyway!


----------



## emmgeo

6.1 this morning  at 07.45


----------



## Docb

A bit odd today... Woke up on a 6.0, had my normal breakfast, nipped out to get papers (short drive into town and a 20 min walk) and came back feeling odd and a bit wobbly.  Tested expecting to find that my normal 2 hrs post breakfast 8/9 had strayed into double figures, only to get a 4.9.  

No idea why, so had a cup of tea and a biscuit. Seemed more sensible than worrying about it.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Another beautiful day. Woke up with a rather stern LO this morning, which BG testing suggested was 2.5, so a couple of JBs brought that into human range. An odd slow decline starting around 4am. DF at work, methinks, no change in insulin doses, and a nice steady line around 6ish going to bed. Oh well, never mind, no panic.

Got a residents meeting this afternoon. Loads of petty moans I don’t doubt, but the important thing for me is to check that my Sky feed has been fettled so I can get Sky Q. Cricket in Ultra HD. 

I’ve just started to read Max Hastings’ account of the Korean War. There’s nobody better as a military historian, though his politics are far from mine. Interestingly, he used to be be the editor of the Daily Telegraph when BoJo was writing a column. In yesterday’s Guardian, he wrote an excoriating demolition of Boris’ character, saying he’s totally unfit to be Prime Minister. It’s well worth a look at Guardian online for a read, it’s worrying, for sure.

Anyway, I’d better go. It’s Sri Lanka v South Africa today up in lovely Durham. Difficult to call, South Africa are already out of the World Cup, so should be interesting. For a cricket fan, anyway, I don’t suppose anybody else cares.

Have a good day everyone, don’t forget your 20 minutes out in the sun to top up your Vit D


----------



## Hazel

Morning, sorry late on parade this morning, but the good new, a House Special of 5.2

Enjoy the sunshine, while we have it


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning, sorry late on parade this morning, but the good new, a House Special of 5.2
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine, while we have it


Congratulations Hazel! I think we're going to have to start calling these a 'Hazel Special'!


----------



## Lanny

Bottle it @Hazel & you’ll make a fortune!  What’s your secret? 

Loved that, @Northerner  Can we all get Hazel Specials now please?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, breezy but bright here in sunny Sale. 

8.5 @ 5.58am why? Dunno.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0 on a cloudy day with the sun trying to break through. The surfs up and plenty of holiday makers (Grockles) about, good for the bay.

Congratulations @Hazel on another HS.

Don`t worry @Grannylorraine, still a good waking figure.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all 9.6 when I got up, just retested and down to 5.6  that's my lowest yet since I've been testing


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Congratulations Hazel! I think we're going to have to start calling these a 'Hazel Special'!



Thanks, but House Special will do
Nice idea though


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats again @Hazel. An occasional HS is just luck, but your regular ability to hit the target is seriously impressive! Do you have a very rigid routine for evenings and bed time? Just wondering if I can learn something from you?

A little disappointing 8.1 today for me but I only took 2 units of NR last night as I had less carbs with my dinner ....belly pork and veg with just one Jersey Royal although I did have a tiny bit of apple sauce. I was 9.4 when I went to bed but I did eat very late, so I am guessing the combination of late food, lower dose and lack of sleep contributed. Down to 6.6 at the moment, so I'm much happier with that.
Boy is it hot outside!


----------



## Jodee

Afternoon all  forgot to do mine before food this morning but before lunch I was at 5.1 mmol 

Salad weather for next for days... enjoy everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  Quite foggy out there at the moment.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Feeling fine!!
It's 4.9!*

Sadly yesterday's early morning euphoria was short-lived. Got an nasty *8.0* after brekkie.
_"Merde!! C'est la vie d'un diabétique"_ as old Jean-Paul Wotsisname would say.

Gonna hit the ground running (well walking at a moderate pace) to take me new blueteeth headphones for a spin (before it gets too hot).

I'm an old Deezer geezer now (3month's free premium membership courtesy of FitBit).
It gives me access to a gazillion music tracks that an old hippie greybeard like me wouldn't listen to.
TINSTAAFL.

Let's just hope I don't get caught in public playing air guitar to Jimmy Page's Dazed and Confused.

Have a great Saturday everyone!!
Dez
Cue ..... Keep On Running by Spencer Davis Group

*UPDATE 8:15am*
Oh well the best laid plans of rodents and homo sapiens etc.
Just as I was about to set foot outside the front door, dazzling flash of lightning and huge thundery downpour followed. Leccy was off for 30 minutes or so. Now wasting my time getting all the smart lights and plugs back in sync and trying to stop several Amazon Echoes bellowing at full volume that they can’t connect to the internet.

D.


----------



## eggyg

Up at the crack today, 5.45! Too hot to sleep, you would think I would be used with it after being menopausal for 10 years! TMI? Anyways, I digress, as usual, a Len Goodman today, SEVEN! My brief foray into the 5s didn’t last long. Supposed to be some cloud cover today so maybe a bit  fresher and instead of just sitting on my backside in the garden I might actually move about a bit today. Have a stupendous Saturday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 on the Libre - thankfully, I’d lowered my basal (after yesterday’s all-day-garden 
-tidying fest).


----------



## SueEK

A surprising 5.4 this morning after a bbq at sons last evening eating typical bbq stuff and feeling guilty. Never mind another bbq tonight but this time at the Brighton diabetic Support Group so hopefully some better choices available.
So hot last night, @eggyg am soo with you on the hot menopausal comment. 
Had a wonderful 3 hr walk with my friend along Hove seafront yesterday trying to catch up on news of the past year with my lovely friend from Australia, was so very happy to see her. 
Had a text to say my referral to Diabetes team has gone through so probably a few months wait for that, hey ho I’ll just carry on doing what I do in the meantime.
Very hot already this morning, hope you all stay safe in this hot weather and enjoy it at the same time. Won’t be testing tomorrow as off to car boot again, yah!!


----------



## khskel

Morning and snap @Bloden 4.7 for me too although it did take a 2am glucose tablet to achieve those dizzy heights.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

A surprising 6.7 this morning after surprising low of 4.9 post breakfast yesterday and an equally surprising high of 9.7 post lunch.  I think the diabetes fairy has migrated to West Lancs.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Well went to bed on a 6.0 and knowing how I've been dropping the last week or so decided I wasn't safe so took a rich tea on board, woke to 6.4 and up to 6.7 before breakfast so I'll take that

Roasting here and the windows open already! Quite dull atm though

Hope you all have a fantastic day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. It’s our local beer festival today, and it’s going be scorching hot. What’s the expression? You don’t buy beer, you only rent it!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, breezy and cool here but very bright, expecting to melt later. Got to go chemist, pick up meds for me, Mum and brother, always a hassle.

7.4 @ 8.09am not bad after a small helping of potato with dinner last night, Stella Maris from M&S, mmm.  I luvs spuds.

Have now got Steve Winwood playing in my head for some reason...  Also watched BBC4 TopOfThePops 1964 to 1975, took me right back. Mum says "Isn't there a film on?"


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 today


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> A surprising 5.4 this morning after a bbq at sons last evening eating typical bbq stuff and feeling guilty. Never mind another bbq tonight but this time at the Brighton diabetic Support Group so hopefully some better choices available.
> So hot last night, @eggyg am soo with you on the hot menopausal comment.
> Had a wonderful 3 hr walk with my friend along Hove seafront yesterday trying to catch up on news of the past year with my lovely friend from Australia, was so very happy to see her.
> Had a text to say my referral to Diabetes team has gone through so probably a few months wait for that, hey ho I’ll just carry on doing what I do in the meantime.
> Very hot already this morning, hope you all stay safe in this hot weather and enjoy it at the same time. Won’t be testing tomorrow as off to car boot again, yah!!


Good to hear the referral has gone through  Enjoy the BBQ!


----------



## Lanny

09:33 BS 6.7. Joining  the company of 6’s today! 

So, it wasn’t just me that was very hot last night then? Absolutely bucketing down later in the night/early morning though & still raining now! 

I finished in 58th place this time & got my qualifying medal!  Oops!  Still can’t get it anywhere but, at the top! 

A very late for me Good Morning to you all! It’s the weekend again & time to go wild!  Have a Wonderful Day! 

Exercises beckons & my tingles have almost completely gone!  Then, brekkie & more golf!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me this morning and a good weight loss of 2 1/4 this week.  Was going to be baking today but will just do double tomorrow or bake a couple of evenings during the week as I am too hot already without having cakes in the oven.


----------



## Jodee

Good morning all.  

I woke with 7.0 mmol feeling hot - can the heat affect BG?  

Any way this morning I thought I would go for a walk before breakfast to see if BG would come down some.  Also before it got too hot.
After 20 min walk and 10 mins in the garden picking some raspberries and red currents BG down to 6.2 mmol before breakfast.

Question, does the BG routinely come down after any exercise?

Have a great day all, keep cool.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning world

I woke up on 6.7, another straightish line overnight, so that’s fine and dandy.

Busy afternoon yesterday, residents meeting (tedious) and the aerial engineer came to check the work on the satellite connection upgrade. All working nicely, so Sky Q being installed on July 8. Makes having a 4K Ultra HD TV worthwhile. Can’t wait

Bit cloudy and muggy here in the Ribble Valley. Must get down into the village to pick up a prescription. It wouldn’t do to run out of insulin.

Local derby in the cricket this morning - Pakistan v Afghanistan. Headingly will be stowed. Not quite local derby this afternoon, New Zealand play Australia. So that’s the day sorted. And next week, b****y Wimbledon starts, which the BBC thinks is so important that all its channels get disrupted, and your favourite programmes disappear in a cloud of grunty women and miserable Russians. 

Anyway, have a good day everyone, last day of stupid temperatures, thank goodness


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.2 on a lovely morning, 24.5 C with a welcome breeze.



Ditto said:


> Have now got Steve Winwood playing in my head for some reason... Also watched BBC4 TopOfThePops 1964 to 1975, took me right back. Mum says "Isn't there a film on?"



That`s on quite often @Ditto also with different years, a real memory jerker.

@Jodee, I have to be careful with exercise because my BS drops very quickly, also the heat lowers it as well. Other members will tell you it affects them differently,so it  really is an individual effect, test before you start and always have your preferred hypo treatment with you.
Have a great day folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.7 when I got up for work at 4.30 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a very nice 6.0 this morning after going to bed with the same number, so will kid myself that my BG was level as a train crossing all night.
Lost another swarm yesterday (bummer!) but would like to say that I am in no way responsible for that disruption of the international cricket yesterday at Chester le Street! So funny seeing all the players flat out on the ground like that!  
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever they are doing.... I will be mostly hiding out of the heat I think!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.<cough> for me today (@KookyCat may be watching ) 

Ugh! What a stuffy night it was


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*I'm happy to relate*
*Today  it's 5.8*

Slept very little last night (insomnia and the stuffy heat) I'm beginning to suspect that lack of sleep does affect my numbers.

It was my turn to do the washing up last night. During the procedure, I got that old warm wet feeling.
Yes, you've guessed it, my trusty Marigolds had sprung a leak.

"Alexa, add rubber gloves to my shopping list" says I to my trusty Amazon Echo.
"I'm sorry, I can't find that song on Spotify" says she.

I repeated the request, this time enunciating clearly and slowly as you would
if you were addressing the cat or a 2-year-old child.

See Exhibit A below 

A Crackerjack! Pencil or a cabbage to the first person to figure out what the ‘eck “Tickler Honey” is!!
Have a great Sun day everybody.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  It was 44 deg C yesterday.  Woke up to a reading of 2.1! but am not feeling at all unwell.Toast and marmalade and a mug of tea and am bracing myself for another hot day.  Hope that you all have a nice day too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today. Off to work soon. I'm just glad we have air conditioning in store!


----------



## nonethewiser

A decent 6.4 to start the day.

Cooler today so hedge is getting cut.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me this morning. Off for my Sunday morning run and then a coffee with my running friends to discuss training plans and apps for our half marathon which is a first one for us all.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

6.1 for me this morning 

Well we lost telly for a good while last night, pouring with rain, thunder & lightening but it still didn't cool down any  beautiful sunshine again this morning too and sweltering when I got up at 6 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning everyone.  It was 44 deg C yesterday.  Woke up to a reading of 2.1! but am not feeling at all unwell.Toast and marmalade and a mug of tea and am bracing myself for another hot day.  Hope that you all have a nice day too.


Oh Michael, you do worry me with those waking lows!  I hope you are manage to stay out of the heat and perhaps reducing your basal insulin during this hot spell! Take care


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.2 for me today. Off to work soon. I'm just glad we have air conditioning in store!


Lucky you!  I might have to go to ASDA today and hang around by the frozen food section!   Just been out for a run and had to pour cold water over myself when I got back!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 4.7 for me this morning. Off for my Sunday morning run and then a coffee with my running friends to discuss training plans and apps for our half marathon which is a first one for us all.


Enjoy your run!  I've just been for mine - was hot by the time I got back, but quite breezy here and cloudy, so not too bad  Exciting times for you all!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 / 4.2 on Libre / finger today.

Had a lovely walk on the Pembrokeshire coast path yesterday - luckily, it was overcast with a cool breeze.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.4 / 4.2 on Libre / finger today.
> 
> Had a lovely walk on the Pembrokeshire coast path yesterday - luckily, it was overcast with a cool breeze.


That's a pretty accurate sensor!  I go for my 'training course' on Wednesday to see if I'm allowed to have sensors on prescription  Perhaps I'll find out I was doing it all wrong when I was using them before!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me after a rather I'll judged attempt at hotdogs and a slice of cheesecake last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry folks, another House Special of 5.2 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Sorry folk, another House Special of 5.2 this morning.


No need to apologise @Hazel! Congratulations!


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> A Crackerjack! Pencil or a cabbage to the first person to figure out what the ‘eck “Tickler Honey” is!!


Pickled onion?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here, after a rather larger snack of cheese than I was intending last night (the knife slipped, honest!)
32 degrees at the beer festival yesterday, it’s a good job they’d laid on plenty of liquid refreshment! I cowered under an umbrella most of the time, but have a strange shaped small patch of sunburn on my foot where I missed with the suncream.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> Pickled onion?


I've no idea @Robin. Usually you can go back and hear what you actually said to "the thing" but there was recent controversy about Amazon staff listening in.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/11/how-to-stop-amazon-from-listening-to-what-you-say-to-alexa.html
So I think either I or the OH may have deleted some of the history. (or Alexa is secretly communicating with SkyNet and plotting to take over the world. She'll be back!)


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.7 for me. Woke up to bright, breezy and dry day. Last night aged house alarm started wailing after a power cut. Eventually phoned a company who came in and the battery was split. He will give me a price to have a new system. Och well never mind. Have a good day all. I’m off to clean out food cupboards as did fridge and freezer yesterday 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very respectable 6.4 today. Had a hot, muggy and rainy day yesterday, bit brighter today but breezy. Off to see Jools Holland tonight, always a good show. It coincidentally is the second anniversary of our retirement today so something to celebrate. @Northerner enjoy your last day of being a wage slave, it’s the best thing we ever did. Live everyday as if it’s your last. We do!


----------



## Docb

5.4 today so it looks like the diabetes fairy has gone to plague somebody else.  Cool, blustery and some black cloud round here.  Not really had all this sweltering weather that people have been going on about over the last few days although the veg patch is beginning come to life at last so things must have got a bit warmer. 

And Notherner, have a good retirement - I've retired twice so far.  You have given your successor something to live up to.  This really is a remarkably well run forum.


----------



## Lanny

11:20 BS 8.2. Well, it’s to be expected after lying in bed since 9am trying to get more sleep! So, it took me a very long time to sleep last night as it was so sticky & hot! Then, it started to rain in the early hours & it was cooler: just had a wee shower hitting the windows that's just stopped now as I write this!  Is there a sweat dripping, sticky emoji? 

I got my 20 minutes, JUST, in the sun yesterday soaking up my vitamin D, as @mikeyB would say: in the conservatory; boiling hot in there even with all doors open! 20 minutes was all I could take! 

So, here I am getting up, eventually, VERY late to wish you all a Good Morning, not much left of it, & a Wonderful Day. 

I’m off to make & eat brunch: stomach rumbles can’t be ignored anymore; definitely not going to get any more sleep with the giant eruptions of rumbles from my stomach!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I had a terrible night. Expensive, too. Just after midnight, while watching Glastonbury, I got up for a call of nature, and tripped on the way. I was wearing a t shirt, but the cuff of my elbow crutch slid up my arm and ripped my sensor clean off. Ok, these things happen. Fitted a new sensor, fired it up with the reader and my phone. An hour later, my watch gave me an alert that the sensor was ready. So tested. But there was no sensor. No sign of it anywhere. It wasn’t where I’d applied it, for sure, and I’d religiously gone through the skin cleaning and drying, and post application pressure to make sure there were no air pockets. It was still applied ten minutes before the 60 minutes were up, because I checked. Couldn’t find it anywhere, in my clothing, on the chair, on the floor.

So, with a week to go on my original sensor, that’s about £72 down the pan. Fitted a new sensor, which is working perfectly.

Guess who is phoning Abbott first thing tomorrow? I know I’ll get a replacement, but it it is a pest.

Anyway, I woke up at 10.45 on 5.0, after an in range line overnight, so that cheered me up. I’m easily pleased

Have a good day, folks, I will. England are playing India today - a big game. 

And remember, blips are just blips. It’s a quantum world, so I’ve just added Schroedingers sensor.


----------



## Lanny

Great that you can laugh about it @mikeyB 

Love  Schrödinger‘s sensor!


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! @Hazel How do you do it??? Congratulations again. Keep them coming. It gives us all hope that finite control is possible.

I made a mistake last night. Not sure what I was thinking yesterday but I bought a lamb shank in mint gravy and it must have been full of sugar and didn't realise until I was cooking it and read the label. I bought masses of other food yesterday and rejected many more items where the carb content was too high, so really don't know how this got through. Anyway it was 30g carbs plus 2 small jersey royal potatoes and cauli and broccoli, so I gave myself an additional unit to the 4 that I prebolussed by half an hour and still went into double figures before bed. I've been doing so well keeping myself in single figures the past few days with my regular testing experiment and early pre-bolussing, I am really cross  that I blew it because I didn't check the label on this one item.... It was a lovely treat though.... lamb and mint is a real favourite. Yum!

Anyway, as a result I was still a bit on the high side this morning at 7.9 and gave myself a couple of units of NR despite having just yoghurt and raspberries for breakfast. Managed to come down to 5.7 but since wandered back up to 7.6. Heading out for a short run since there is a cooling breeze today and I didn't run yesterday.


----------



## Jodee

Gee it was lay horizontal for me yesterday, but woke this morning with 6.3,  I can't remember what happened last night after my head hit the pillow  zzzzzz   woke early this morning though, soo much cooler thank goodness although the sun has come out again and its steaming again.  sure does make it difficult to do stuff.

I am thinking the heat and humidity of yesterday raised my BG.  I sure hope I can keep mine in the 5s and 6s.


----------



## Jodee

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *I'm happy to relate*
> *Today  it's 5.8*
> 
> 
> A Crackerjack! Pencil or a cabbage to the first person to figure out what the ‘eck “Tickler Honey” is!!
> Have a great Sun day everybody.



Money ?  

or Honey coloured Tickler......


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

a @Robin. and @Jodee* 
Mystery solved*
I was trying to compile a list of songs that had some connection with food/diabetes to post on this thread.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.71928/page-173

I asked old cloth ears Alexa to add "Tupelo Honey" by the one and only Van the Man to my playlist, so she must mis-heard and added it to my shopping list.
Thanks @Jodee for your suggestion,  but OH is now looking at me very suspiciously, and wondering if I could possibly have ordered "a honey coloured tickler" behind her back. Even if I knew what one of those was, I don't think I'd know how to use it!!

Dez


----------



## Jodee

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> a @Robin. and @Jodee
> *Mystery solved*
> 
> I asked old cloth ears Alexa to add "Tupelo Honey" by the one and only Van the Man to my playlist, so she must mis-heard and added it to my shopping list.
> Thanks @Jodee for your suggestion,  but OH is now looking at me very suspiciously, and wondering if I could possibly have ordered "a honey coloured tickler" behind her back. Even if I knew what one of those was, I don't think I'd know how to use it!!
> 
> Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks and a very good evening to you all, a silly 8.3 this morning, my own fault, bought a packet of trekking mix in Iceland. Raisins, nuts ,banana pieces, coconut slices very Moorish, it was so warm last night thought sod it if I`m awake best open the packet. Well at 1300 hrs tested, 15.8 10 units of NR soon brought that down while watching the cricket, mind you after having a whole see bass and salad no bolus back down to 2.7, up to 5.8 now.

Oh @Hazel what are we going to do with you? congratulations.

@Michael12420 as @Northerner says watch those waking figures.

Well one hour to go Alan back to the muppets, welcome aboard my friend, the rest of you get some rest take care all of you.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, Ted @KARNAK ,what an up & down day you’ve had BS wise!  Hope tomorrow’s better for you! 

Goodnight my sweet friend!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Goodness! So this is what it's like for you lot in the hoi polloi  I hadn't realised! I let three buses go past before it dawned on me that the Golden Coach wouldn't be arriving to bring me to the Waking Levels Thread  Then I had to wait on a hard wooden bench for one of the booths to open instead of being ushered into the Executive Lounge and plied with sweetmeats and fine beverages!  There wasn't even a doily provided for my mug of builder's tea I can see I'll have to have a word with the management...

What? Oh yes, 6.1 for me this morning, quite a gloomy and windy start by the looks of things


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dang it @Northerner I was gonna pinch and punch you!
Oh and welcome to the second class section!!

*Couldn't ask for more!
Today mine's 5.4!*

You've just fatally wounded your bank balance by ordering a once in a lifetime expensive whatnot from Amazon or Argoose.
A couple of days later, they send you a chirpy little e-mail with "You've just bought XYZ!
Click here to buy it again!" 
Who in Hades do they think we are - Richard Branson?

OR:

You've recently bought a tube of Katalax for your feline friend's furballs and they pop-up again in your in-box entreating you to "write a review!!" 
No way, José!  Details of my moggy's digestion and bowel movements will always remain private and within the confines of our home and not plastered all over the interweb!! 

Have a great day everyone!

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Good morning, you are funny all of you,, especially first thing in the morning, it’s as much as I can do to drag my sorry backside out of bed and get ready for work. A 5.9 for me this morning after a weekend of bbq’s, they’re really not good for us. Anyhow off to work to 11 GPs to see if they need me to be secretary, tea maker or Poirot, probably a mixture of all 3, who knows it’s always a surprise, but I love it. Have a great day all xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Band rehearsal night. Good to be back in the saddle so to speak.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Ouch, awake at 4 am. Work going round my head (on inside) action required
8.8 this morning after a weird day yesterday. 
Enjoy your new status Northerner.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Either the jackdaws are having a lie in (unlikely) or I managed to sleep through the dawn cacophony.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks!! 

I'm joining @Northerner with my 2nd 6.1 in a row, can I make it a hat trick? Tune in tomorrow to find out! 

Dull this morning but still very warm, I've spent the last week or so wandering around the house without a t-shirt on, cant be doing with this heat at all 

Anyways hope you all have a fab day! 

xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers

After a huge Chinese buffet style meal yesterday, I feared the worst for this morning, but I am almost too embarrassed to say, another House Special of 5.2


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I’ve not read any posts yet, I will catch up later  as my tum is complaining.  I hope all is well with everyone. 
 6.3 on the finger and 5.8 sensor.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning campers
> 
> After a huge Chinese buffet style meal yesterday, I feared the worst for this morning, but I am almost too embarrassed to say, another House Special of 5.2


Just a tip @Hazel - have you taken that '5.2' sticker off the front of your meter yet?   Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

A nice normal 6.4 after last night’s shenanigans. See separate thread. A dull, mizzly morning, hello July!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - another hot one.  I took your information on  board and last night slightly reduced basal and bolus although ate roughly the same amount of food/carbs. This morning my BS was 10!  Totally unacceptable.  I know that type 1 diabetes is not a one-size-fits-all situation but honestly I would rather be low than high.  Being low-ish without a hypo is more reassuring to me than being high and providing a perfect glucose breeding ground for infections, particularly with my history of UTI's.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Robin on the 6.8 step this morning, no idea why it is that high.  I know I ate 2 slices of bread at 11am yesterday in the form of a bacon sandwich, but that was because I felt faint and went dizzy after running, I had to stop at 10K and walk the last bit back to our finishing point.  The plan was to run 12, so it was not too far.  Got back saw the ladies, went to sit down next to them and they were just a blurry picture, they sat me on the ground so I didn't have any where to fall, a few minutes later I felt much better, went to the cafe for our post run coffee and we decided to have breakfast there, as I was still feeling shaky I decided just for once I would eat a bacon sandwich.  It was lovely but post reading was 6.6, was 4.7 on waking, pre-running.  Was running in the 6s and 1 7 all day.  But think because I ate breakfast out, that I forgot tmy breakfast meds.

@Hazel, has your award for having HS most days arrived yet?  Congratulations.  I would offer to bake you a cake to celebrate, but that might just ruin your good control.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch and hello to the ‘new boy’ @Northerner 

It’s a 5.3 to start a new month and it’s time to start searching for my lancet supply as I’ll need a new one in 2 weeks! Where has that year gone?


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning - another hot one.  I took your information on  board and last night slightly reduced basal and bolus although ate roughly the same amount of food/carbs. This morning my BS was 10!  Totally unacceptable.  I know that type 1 diabetes is not a one-size-fits-all situation but honestly I would rather be low than high.  Being low-ish without a hypo is more reassuring to me than being high and providing a perfect glucose breeding ground for infections, particularly with my history of UTI's.


What was your level before bed Michael? I'd give it a couple more days to let things settle rather than yo-yoing with your basal dose. Also, I'm going to have to nag you and say that, yes, waking lower but not hypo is fine, but do bear in mind that your levels can fall lower whilst you sleep and recover a little before/as you wake - indeed, that 10 might only have been in a short while before you got up and tested and would have little impact on your overall health. Get some more information before you revert to your previous basal dose please


----------



## Lanny

08:56 BS 6.2. 

First off, hi to the newly retired @Northerner , love the new moniker under your name! 

It’s a very wet & windy morning & I have to get the gas supply sorted out for the takeaway. We used to use huge bottles of Calor gas: 8 bottles; 4 in use & the others to switch over straight away when it’s empty! Just a matter of switching the valves over! Now we’re thinking of using piped in Natural gas with no need for all that palaver: the empty tanks had to be taken away & replaced with new ones about once a week. Once when the tanks were being delivered the guys doing it lost grip of one & it fell off the van & crashed through our huge single panes, double glazing, of our front window!  Now with it pupped in directly from Natural gas suppliers, my job today to find & choose one, there’ll be no more gas tank bottles!

First breakfast & then I’ll get the gas supply sorted! A Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day at the start of a new week!


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Just a tip @Hazel - have you taken that '5.2' sticker off the front of your meter yet?   Congratulations! [/QUOTE
> 
> Aye, very good Alan
> Was truly surprised after the mountain of food I consumed at the Chinese buffet, yesterday, I will need to watch levels today


----------



## Michael12420

Alan, my level before eating was 13,4.  I injected 6 units of Novorapid and then 16 units of Toujeo, normally I would have had 8 Novorapid and 18 Toujeo.


----------



## belugalad

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining Robin on the 6.8 step this morning, no idea why it is that high.  I know I ate 2 slices of bread at 11am yesterday in the form of a bacon sandwich, but that was because I felt faint and went dizzy after running, I had to stop at 10K and walk the last bit back to our finishing point.  The plan was to run 12, so it was not too far.  Got back saw the ladies, went to sit down next to them and they were just a blurry picture, they sat me on the ground so I didn't have any where to fall, a few minutes later I felt much better, went to the cafe for our post run coffee and we decided to have breakfast there, as I was still feeling shaky I decided just for once I would eat a bacon sandwich.  It was lovely but post reading was 6.6, was 4.7 on waking, pre-running.  Was running in the 6s and 1 7 all day.  But think because I ate breakfast out, that I forgot tmy breakfast meds.
> 
> @Hazel, has your award for having HS most days arrived yet?  Congratulations.  I would offer to bake you a cake to celebrate, but that might just ruin your good control.


wow a 12k run,that would kill me,you have stamina


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke with 6.2, which is nice. Had a stonking hypo yesterday evening after eating, mind. Classic mistake - prebolussed for something I didn’t eat, and once insulin is in you  can’t get it out, so had Jelly Babies instead. Straight line overnight, mind

Anyway, England beat India yesterday- just scored too many runs, India fell well short. Wimbledon starts today. Just one more tennis competition on the circuit, but the BBC reckons it’s worth disrupting both its terrestrial channels all day and evening. Plus highlight shows. As though it were some great national event. It isn’t. It’s a fortnight’s garden party for posh folk and corporations. They don’t have to queue all day like the peasants, thrown scraps like a ticket to outside courts in the hope of seeing someone they’ve heard of. 

Right, I’m fully caffeined up, so shave and a shower, then ring Abbott, then ring TGA for a service on the Mobility chariot, then it’ll be almost time for the afternoon nap.

It’s important keeping up a routine when you’re retired.

Have a good day everyone.

I expect Dame Olivia de Havilland will. It’s her birthday today - 103. The only actor in Gone With The Wind (1939) who is still living. Her family made aeroplanes.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.2 for me this morning despite having a dinner with no real carbs .... bacon with cabbage, mushrooms, cauli and broccoli and a little Greek yoghurt, so no bolus and I was 6.7 at bedtime.

@Hazel ..... are you really sure you are diabetic?? .... or even human for that matter? That is certainly a super human string of results! I want to know where that magical Chinese is, so we can all go and indulge.


----------



## Hazel

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.2 for me this morning despite having a dinner with no real carbs .... bacon with cabbage, mushrooms, cauli and broccoli and a little Greek yoghurt, so no bolus and I was 6.7 at bedtime.
> 
> @Hazel ..... are you really sure you are diabetic?? .... or even human for that matter? That is certainly a super human string of results! I want to know where that magical Chinese is, so we can all go and indulge.


. 

Oh yes, definitely diabetic.    Human might be questionable, lol.


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> ... I expect Dame Olivia de Havilland will. It’s her birthday today - 103. The only actor in Gone With The Wind (1939) who is still living. Her family made aeroplanes.


I told Mum and she made me google her sister Joan, but she only made it to 96! :O It's all in the genes.  Mum's 86, if I get to that I'll be laughing.

8.2 @ 5.20 after licking the baking bowls yesterday.  I'm going to have to ask my daughter to not leave me with them!


----------



## nonethewiser

5.9 after a small correction before bed.


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.<cough> for me today (@KookyCat may be watching )
> 
> Ugh! What a stuffy night it was



I’m always watching.... that may have sounded more menacing than planned.....or maybe it was just menacing enough


----------



## KARNAK

Oh well another late day onboard, 7.3 after a few carbs I shouldn`t have had very late last night. BS have been up and down all day, quite normal in the heat a bit like a prostitutes knickers. Welcome aboard @Northerner and Hazel give us a break, can you by me a lottery ticket?

@mikeyB a win for England although marginal, lets see how goes it with New Zealand!

@Benny G last time I had figures like that I fell out of bed, although I was in the wardrobe at the time.

Take care folks, trawling the forum for a while, I`ll be back.


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! Ted, @KARNAK , that’s a bit too close to the wind: this is a family forum! 

You’re getting to be almost as bad as @mikeyB : what are you like?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Same as the day before!
It's still 5.4*

LOL Thought you might have a lie-in @Northerner now that you don't have to get up for work.

Received this intriguing and interesting e-mail this morning


_" For your kind Attention.

I am looking to work with a reputable individual/firm to engage in a profit oriented ventures in your country and perhaps with your assistance, we could get low tax rates.
I have the directive of Mr. Mikhail Khodorkovsky to source for partner abroad who can accommodate and manage 50M & 150M USD respectively. The sums are derived from an executed project with Yukos Oil Company before the company was change merged into Rosneft Oil Corporation in Russia.

We shall apply for the necessary paper work required to re-profile your name as the recipient and also ensure payment is carried out by Rosneft into a bank account in your name. I guaranty we would execute this business under a legitimate arrangement without breach of the law.

Further details will follow upon your positive reply.

Regards,

Johann Reimann"_

I'm tempted - 150M USD is not to be sniffed at! It would certainly buy a healthy supply of test strips! - what do you think??


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *Same as the day before!
> It's still 5.4*
> 
> LOL Thought you might have a lie-in @Northerner now that you don't have to get up for work.
> 
> Received this intriguing and interesting e-mail this morning
> 
> 
> _" For your kind Attention.
> 
> I am looking to work with a reputable individual/firm to engage in a profit oriented ventures in your country and perhaps with your assistance, we could get low tax rates.
> I have the directive of Mr. Mikhail Khodorkovsky to source for partner abroad who can accommodate and manage 50M & 150M USD respectively. The sums are derived from an executed project with Yukos Oil Company before the company was change merged into Rosneft Oil Corporation in Russia.
> 
> We shall apply for the necessary paper work required to re-profile your name as the recipient and also ensure payment is carried out by Rosneft into a bank account in your name. I guaranty we would execute this business under a legitimate arrangement without breach of the law.
> 
> Further details will follow upon your positive reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Johann Reimann"_
> 
> I'm tempted - 150M USD is not to be sniffed at! It would certainly buy a healthy supply of test strips! - what do you think??


Sounds legitimate to me!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning folks, 7.2 this morning after a dicey night rocking a 13 at bedtime.  Double figures after food is my current weirdness of choice.  Might be time to bump up the ratios again


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me. Looks like I need to get a proper strategy in place for rehearsal nights.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Morning all
8.6 for me after 3.4 before bed. Maybe tiredness, emotional (made a huge decision) or not eating lots earlier
Slept better and up bright and breezy
Have a good day all


----------



## Michael12420

Reading before dinner was 9.6.  Had 5 units of Novorapid.  Ate Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes and carrots.  18 units of Toujeo. 2 am this morning woke feeling woozy and very sweaty so had 2 digestive biscuits followed half an hour later by 2 jelly babies. Woke at 6 am to a reading of 2.5.
Toast and marmalade and 2 biscuits.  Still feeling a little shaky so a slow start to the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

Well I couldn't make it a hat trick and couldn't even hit the HS so it's a 5.3 for me this morning, even the average of scan and finger I still miss out as it would be 5.1 lol, ah well never mind 

Off out in an hour to go sign on then back to chill and hopefully the postie turns up at the same time as yesterday as I'll be back and I'm waiting on something 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> That's a pretty accurate sensor!  I go for my 'training course' on Wednesday to see if I'm allowed to have sensors on prescription  Perhaps I'll find out I was doing it all wrong when I was using them before!



That kind of accuracy doesn’t last all day, hahaha.

Training course?!! What a waste of money / time - why don’t they just give ev1 the Libre?!! I hate the term “game changer” but the Libre REALLY is...rant over...hope you pass the ‘test’.

Morning all. 8.3 / 8.8 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, still in the stubborn 6s. 6.7, went to bed on 6.5 so at least I’m consistent. No great plans today, weather has got decidedly cooler the last couple of days but at least I can get something done instead of lounging on, well, sun loungers! Still I hope that wasn’t our summer, that would be a depressing thought. Have a terrific Tuesday whatever you chose to do.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.3 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Well I couldn't make it a hat trick and couldn't even hit the HS so it's a 5.3 for me this morning, even the average of scan and finger I still miss out as it would be 5.1 lol, ah well never mind
> 
> Off out in an hour to go sign on then back to chill and hopefully the postie turns up at the same time as yesterday as I'll be back and I'm waiting on something
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> xx


Ah but you get a 5.2 for effort


----------



## Kaylz

KookyCat said:


> Ah but you get a 5.2 for effort


I'll wear that badge with pride! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.3 for me. Looks like I need to get a proper strategy in place for rehearsal nights.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It sounded good though, from over here in Harrogate!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Morning all
> 8.6 for me after 3.4 before bed. Maybe tiredness, emotional (made a huge decision) or not eating lots earlier
> Slept better and up bright and breezy
> Have a good day all


I'm sure it was the right decision @Carolg, good luck with whatever it was {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Reading before dinner was 9.6.  Had 5 units of Novorapid.  Ate Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes and carrots.  18 units of Toujeo. 2 am this morning woke feeling woozy and very sweaty so had 2 digestive biscuits followed half an hour later by 2 jelly babies. Woke at 6 am to a reading of 2.5.
> Toast and marmalade and 2 biscuits.  Still feeling a little shaky so a slow start to the day.


Michael, I'm not going to say anything, other than I hope that you settle at more stable levels very soon


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> That kind of accuracy doesn’t last all day, hahaha.
> 
> Training course?!! What a waste of money / time - why don’t they just give ev1 the Libre?!! I hate the term “game changer” but the Libre REALLY is...rant over...hope you pass the ‘test’.
> 
> Morning all. 8.3 / 8.8 here.


I had to do an online training course yesterday, in preparation for tomorrow's course! Pretty straightforward, but I can see how it might be useful to people who know nothing about the Libre and what the data offers besides a simple number  I imagine that tomorrow's course will be more advanced, possibly studying the mathematical principles behind the complex algorithms and how to dismantle and reassemble a sensor and scanning device...


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Morning everyone. Bin day so street full of bin bags (no wheely bins here) food caddies and recycling boxes. Damn magpies have pecked our bin bag to bits so have had to go out and pick everything up. Stupid birds - nothing to eat in there.
> 
> Lovely morning again but a bit fresh, and a nice 5.6 to kick off the day.
> 
> Martin


I remember it was like that in Folkestone when I lived there - no bins  One word - seagulls!  Another word - foxes!  It must surely be a false economy not to provide bins, to say nothing of the environment


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a 4.0 today. 

I’m away ‘doing’ my Mums garden for her and have unearthed  the world of gardening hypos! It’s a whole new rollercoaster of plummeting glucose.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all, it’s a 4.0 today.
> 
> I’m away ‘doing’ my Mums garden for her and have unearthed  the world of gardening hypos! It’s a whole new rollercoaster of plummeting glucose.


My Nemesis!  Plenty of Wagon Wheel breaks, to be safe


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me today after an upset stomach during the night.  Might account for why I was in the 6s most of yesterday even though I didn't eat anything out of the ordinary.  Was so bad I have had to take a day off work.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 for me today after an upset stomach during the night.  Might account for why I was in the 6s most of yesterday even though I didn't eat anything out of the ordinary.  Was so bad I have had to take a day off work.


Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Lorraine  Hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7on a sunny day, 23.5 C and rising. Another birthday bash today starts at noon until it finishes.

@Grannylorraine hope you feel better today.

Good luck with training course tomorrow @Northerner.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

When I woke up I was 4.9, which translated to 6.0 when I became vertical. Being vertical is overrated, in truth, I try and avoid it whenever possible.

The other thing I have to avoid at the moment is going out into the village. The pollen count is so high that driving down in the ‘fresh’ air that the combination of car fumes with that means I’ve been needing 6or 7 puffs of Ventolin to stop wheezing when I get back. Nice thing about Ventolin is it’s almost impossible to overdose.

Anyway, no matter, going nowhere today, I’ve had a text message telling me that Kieran will be delivering a new bookcase this afternoon between 2 and 4. Too much information. What do I care what the delivery man is called? It’s not a flipping dating agency. 

Have a good day, folks. I will, watching another local derby - India play Bangladesh in Birmingham. That’s a home game for both teams. Odds on you can get a Balti in the lunch break, that’s where the Balti was invented.


----------



## Lanny

Ohhhh! @mikeyB I REALLY don’t like using THAT much Ventolin! I’ve always felt my heart racing after using it & that many puffs would send my heart rate through the roof! 

My eyes are SO red & raw from the pollen these days!


----------



## Lanny

Loquacious confession warning! 

11:53 BS 8.0. I’m shocked it’s not higher!  It’s confession time!  I ate 4 mini bags of drumsticks squashies before bed last night because I got SO upset over losing a game of golf: actually sobbed for a couple of minutes; then, ate the sweets!  I was promoted back up to a Professional again & was battling all day & losing to opponents mostly in the experts class & just towards the late evening I thought I had turned the corner! A string of wins together & I was above 11000. Risked a 10000 stake game, was winning &about to putt my winning ball when my nerves, emotional ones & not actual, made my finger shake. I couldn’t control it & missed the putt & drew instead of winning. Then, I lost the shootout! I was gutted!  I cried like a baby & guzzled sweets afterwards like a baby too!  Well, it looks even worse now in the cold, plain, black & white of text & I’m embarrassed!  But, I CARE so much after all the time & effort I spent to be a good player!  I’m abstaining from playing today: clearly at the obsessive stage; crying over losing a game? 

The diabetes fairy was kinder than I expected! 

Another very late Good Day to you all!


----------



## Michael12420

OK, so a bit of advice please about my low waking levels. It is 4.42 here and I am planning dinner,  I am planning to have spaghetti loosened with a tablespoon of mayonnaise, mixed with tuna in sunflower oil and a liberal amount of chopped parsley.  My BS a few minutes ago was 4.77.  My pasta measurement is the recommended one person intake, you know, the hole in the middle of the pasta stirrer that is supposed to recommend the one-person ration. I usually take into account my pre-eating BS plus the carbs I am about to eat.  I would normally knock off 5 from the pre-eating BS level, but that would leave me with a minus!  I don't know! What do you think that I should do?


----------



## nonethewiser

Tested at 3.30 and was 4.8, turned tap down on pump for half hour and woke to 4.8 at 6.30

Good day, youngest passed driving test on first attempt.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @nonethewiser on your youngest passing driving test!


----------



## KARNAK

@Michael12420 the pasta should raise your levels but as you have found out we are all different. I have noticed your waking levels are very low and really needs to be increased, check before you go to bed and for awhile set an alarm for 03:00 to check again, if needs be shove some carbs down your throat and hopefully your morning figure will be raised. All the best my friend.


----------



## mikeyB

nonethewiser said:


> Tested at 3.30 and was 4.8, turned tap down on pump for half hour and woke to 4.8 at 6.30
> 
> Good day, youngest passed driving test on first attempt.



Aye, great news, Nonethwiser, but now you get the pleas for paying the car insurance worth more than the 6 year old Astra also requested

Been there, done that. Best of luck


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - wakened early not feeling 100%
3.7
No point in adjusting -, will just have my breakfast


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all - wakened early not feeling 100%
> 3.7
> No point in adjusting -, will just have my breakfast


I usually have a quick jelly baby if I'm low before eating Hazel. Hope you manage to keep your levels up today and feel a bit better soon  And have a chat with the DSN


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me   Libre course at t'hospital today


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> I usually have a quick jelly baby if I'm low before eating Hazel. Hope you manage to keep your levels up today and feel a bit better soon  And have a chat with the DSN



Going to the hospital on Friday, for physio on my thumb - so will pop into see DSN

Just had a large glass of milk before my larger than usual breakfast, so all 8s good


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me   Libre course at t'hospital today


I haven’t looked at this thread in ages.  
Good morning Northerner.  I hope that you have a good day on the course.
I am amazed at how much I learnt from the videos that have been done from the webinars for the Libre.
@everydayupsanddowns posted a link to them along with a list of the topics, and more have been added since.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-programme-launches-tomorrow-20-march.80156/There is stuff in there that I wish I had known pre-Libre, but I think it just shows what access to the info the Libre gives us has done to management of T1 in general.
Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> I haven’t looked at this thread in ages.
> Good morning Northerner.  I hope that you have a good day on the course.
> I am amazed at how much I learnt from the videos that have been done from the webinars for the Libre.
> @everydayupsanddowns posted a link to them along with a list of the topics, and more have been added since.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-programme-launches-tomorrow-20-march.80156/There is stuff in there that I wish I had known pre-Libre, but I think it just shows what access to the info the Libre gives us has done to management of T1 in general.
> Have a good day.


Thanks for that @SB2015, I will take a look


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all a disgustingly round 7 this morning (I refuse to sully myself adding the point zero at the end ).  Double figures again at bed time last night so either it’s adjustment time for ratios or I’m getting a cold to add to the delights of the hay fever.  Talking of which does anyone find allergy season makes the blood sugar a bit more erratic?  When it gets to very high my blood sugar becomes quite erratic.  I noticed last year and again this year.  Just mulling


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Cock-a-doodle-doo!
Today it's 6.2*

With all the recent fun and games with "'er indoors" (as we call our Amazonian Alexa) mishearing what we said. I was reminded  of this little ditty that tickled my funny bone many moons ago.

_When God gave out brains
I thought he said trains,
and I missed mine.

When God gave out looks,
I thought he said books,
and I didn't want any.

When God gave out noses,
I thought he said roses,
and I asked for a big red one.

When God gave out legs.
I thought he said kegs,
and I ordered two fat ones

When God gave out ears,
I thought he said beers
and I ordered two jugs.

When God gave out chins
I thought he said gins,
and I ordered a double

When God gave out heads,
I thought he said beds,
and I asked for a soft one

Oh God! What a mess I am_

Dez

*Update 8:00am*
I've discovered my own personal powerful natural laxative. (TMI sorry)
I think I've overdone it on the low carbing these last few days as I've had a few painful calf muscle cramps in the night. In an effort to increase my magnesium intake I added some foods that I don't eat very often - wilted spinach leaves and red kidney beans.
Now which one is it?  eeny meeny miney mo
I didn't have the cramps last night but if you take the "m" out of them - that's what I did have!!


----------



## Lanny

05:59 BS 4.5. I feel fine: already been to the bathroom & back for call of nature & washed hands!  Didn’t sleep as long as I normally would despite going to bed late, 01:30. Realised upon waking that my shoulder no longer hurts: still can’t move it much; but, no pain. And I actually slept on the left side for most of the night without the discomfort through my sleep that makes me turn: doesn’t wake me; still aware of it though. It seems the physiotherapist was right & it WAS my left neck muscle that was hurting: neck muscles now that wee bit stronger; week of neck stretches! 

The orthopaedics guy finally called me back yesterday, I’d forgotten about it, after his week away saying he got my message. He told me he expedited the MRI scan as fast as he could & I told him I got the appointment letter & the scan for 25/07/19. I also, told him it had been a “red hot” week because of the examinations, his & physiotherapist‘s, & the neck stretches. But, the red hotness had reduced down to just the neck area after the neck stretches, which I noticed were really starting to help! 

So, ok I DID play a wee bit of golf yesterday but, I limited myself as to how much & relaxed a bit, as much as I could, while playing & it was still a struggle to rebuild after last night’s loss but, no tears were involved! 

A much more like my usual waking hour, early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Completely forgot! 

I’d put my midnight basal back up to 22 this whole week because of “red hotness” but, that has been much reduced & my BS is low again so, from midnight tonight I’ll reduce it back down to 20.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A totally undeserved 6.3 after going to bed on 8.4 AND demolishing 3 Carr’s Cheesy Table Water Biscuits, sooo morish! It’s a beautiful morning so far, going into town for a hair cut and I have birthday cards and presents to buy for a couple of friends. Don’t know what yet. One is female aged 65 and one is male aged 75. I may be a while! Have a wicked Wednesday.


----------



## khskel

KookyCat said:


> Morning all a disgustingly round 7 this morning (I refuse to sully myself adding the point zero at the end ).  Double figures again at bed time last night so either it’s adjustment time for ratios or I’m getting a cold to add to the delights of the hay fever.  Talking of which does anyone find allergy season makes the blood sugar a bit more erratic?  When it gets to very high my blood sugar becomes quite erratic.  I noticed last year and again this year.  Just mulling


In a word, yes.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me. 

More of the usual work thing today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

7.9 for me after a 1 1/2 hour walk. Have a nice day all


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today. No work for 3 days. Physio assessment appointment today to see if he can suggest anything to help the damaged tendons in my foot which give me jip some days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies!! 

@Northerner good luck with your course today, I hope you walk out with a prescription pending! 

Odd day yesterday, reduced my breakfast bolus as been noticing I'm dropping by about 1mmol by lunch and was going out so didn't want to risk anything, get home, make coffee, sit down and bam hypo hits me 

Anyways pic attached for my waking (well almost an hour after getting up lol)

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> I haven’t looked at this thread in ages.
> Good morning Northerner.  I hope that you have a good day on the course.
> I am amazed at how much I learnt from the videos that have been done from the webinars for the Libre.
> @everydayupsanddowns posted a link to them along with a list of the topics, and more have been added since.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-programme-launches-tomorrow-20-march.80156/There is stuff in there that I wish I had known pre-Libre, but I think it just shows what access to the info the Libre gives us has done to management of T1 in general.
> Have a good day.


Thanks for the links, @SB2015. I just ‘flash n go’...there’s bound to be tons I don’t know!

Morning all. 12.3 here...eh? I suspect hormonal activity but, as we all know, Venus not being aligned with Mars could be to blame.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks for the links, @SB2015. I just ‘flash n go’...there’s bound to be tons I don’t know!
> 
> Morning all. 12.3 here...eh? I suspect hormonal activity but, as we all know, Venus not being aligned with Mars could be to blame.


There was a total eclipse yesterday in South America, that's bound to have played a part...


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 today.  Wish me luck everyone as I am off to the breast clinic today after finding a lump, have not let this worry me as most likely it is nothing to worry about.  Anyway not expecting to find out results today, I am expecting to have a mammogram and possibly a biopsy.  

@KookyCat my numbers have been a bit more erratic since my half ever kicked in.

@Northerner  hope the course goes well and you get that prescription 

@ stitch hope the physio can sort you out.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> There was a total eclipse yesterday in South America, that's bound to have played a part...


Of course...that’ll be it then!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.7 today.  Wish me luck everyone as I am off to the breast clinic today after finding a lump, have not let this worry me as most likely it is nothing to worry about.  Anyway not expecting to find out results today, I am expecting to have a mammogram and possibly a biopsy.


Hope all is well Lorraine, good luck {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.6 on another muggy day. The fair is setting up on the green so it must be school holidays soon.

Good luck today @Grannylorraine & @Stitch.

Take care folks enjoy your day.


----------



## Stitch147

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.7 today.  Wish me luck everyone as I am off to the breast clinic today after finding a lump, have not let this worry me as most likely it is nothing to worry about.  Anyway not expecting to find out results today, I am expecting to have a mammogram and possibly a biopsy.
> 
> @KookyCat my numbers have been a bit more erratic since my half ever kicked in.
> 
> @Northerner  hope the course goes well and you get that prescription
> 
> @ stitch hope the physio can sort you out.


Good luck Lorraine. X


----------



## Lanny

Fingers crossed for you @Grannylorraine  Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Michael12420

I was  confused last night, hence my post.  Ended up having  3 units of Novorapid and 18 units Toujeo.  2 am this morning what I call a 'benign' hypo, ie. it woke me up and I dealt with it, biscuits and what passes for jelly babies in Spain.  At 7.30 BS was exactly 5.  After a 2 km walk it was down to 3.2 so a sandwich was necessary.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 7.2. I know why, so no panic. It’s in range anyway

I didn’t get wheezy at all yesterday, the only excursion was nipping out in the wheelchair to post a birthday card. Here’s how the wheelchair life gets a tad frustrating....



That car now has a an extra feature  on its bodywork in the form of an attractive line along the near side body panels. Not my fault, I’m not allowed to drive on the road in my wheelchair. I don’t mind folk parking two wheels on the pavement, but it’s actually illegal not to leave room for a pushchair or wheelchair. And no, I can’t drive round it because the kerb is too high. Thoughtless or pig ignorant? I’ll leave you to decide.

Anyway, aside from that, young Kieran turned up to deliver my bookcase with his mate. Bit embarrassing for the lads, the folk at the delivery centre hadn’t loaded it onto their van. Not exactly an urgent delivery, though. Could have been coffee beans or such.

Today is England v New Zealand in the Cricket World Cup. Not a problem. It’s a lovely day, have to nip into the village to pick up a prescription. I’ll do that on the mobility scooter, of course, which eliminates any acts of disability defiance, as I politely pull over to allow buses to get by. I overtook an Aston Martin DB9 the other day. It was parked up, mind. We can but dream

Have a good day folks, be mindful about how you park.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I woke up to an 8.9 yesterday. I've had a series of higher readings recently but pretty sure they have been due to a bout of stress.
My sister came over and took me to my appointment with the Consultant. He confirmed I am Type 1 (does anyone know how to change that on my profile?) but that doesn't really change anything as regards treatment or lifestyle. I will continue with NR and Levemir at the current level and I intend to continue to eat a very low carb diet and minimise NR use. He has put me down for a Dafne course and I go back to see him the end of October. He doesn't want to split my Levemir dose at the moment and is open to discussion about Libre but not at this stage.
Spent a lovely day with my sis which always destresses me and my BG readings came down as a result. I was 6.3 at bedtime and 4.6 this morning. Hopefully I can maintain that mental balance and those levels until her next visit!

@Grannylorraine Hope it all goes well today and the staff are able to give you some reassurance even if actual results are not available.
@MeeTooTeeTwo Thanks so much for posting that rhyme. It gave me a real chuckle.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.  

Thank you all for your good wishes


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Well I woke up to an 8.9 yesterday. I've had a series of higher readings recently but pretty sure they have been due to a bout of stress.
> My sister came over and took me to my appointment with the Consultant. He confirmed I am Type 1 (does anyone know how to change that on my profile?) but that doesn't really change anything as regards treatment or lifestyle. I will continue with NR and Levemir at the current level and I intend to continue to eat a very low carb diet and minimise NR use. He has put me down for a Dafne course and I go back to see him the end of October. He doesn't want to split my Levemir dose at the moment and is open to discussion about Libre but not at this stage.
> Spent a lovely day with my sis which always destresses me and my BG readings came down as a result. I was 6.3 at bedtime and 4.6 this morning. Hopefully I can maintain that mental balance and those levels until her next visit!
> 
> @Grannylorraine Hope it all goes well today and the staff are able to give you some reassurance even if actual results are not available.
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Thanks so much for posting that rhyme. It gave me a real chuckle.


Good to hear you have had your type confirmed  

To update your Type here, click on your profile name on the right of the top menu bar then select 'Personal Details' - Type is one of the options


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes


Good to hear Lorraine, hope you get the all clear when the other tests come through


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner Thanks for that. I had tried editing the "information" section of my profile details which didn't work, not sure why I didn't spot the "Personal Details" option. Now done. Cheers.


----------



## rebrascora

Grannylorraine said:


> Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes



Well done for going and getting it checked out so promptly and so pleased for you that things are looking positive. Fingers crossed the test results back that up.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear, dear! Just back from physio & sitting back in bed with a massive hypo hangover! But, I’ll be prepared next week. 

Had an early lunch around 11:15 with my meds, Midday Levemir & Novorapid before heading off to physio at 1pm. More examinations of doing all sorts, forgot to mention last week & this week’s the same, in my underwear so, he can see my shoulders & neck. Although this time he didn’t tie my hair back with the scrunchy I bring with me: I, in italics, can’t do it; he can except that men are clumsy at tying a lady’s hair back!  My movements & strength had to be reassessed again & now I know to expect that every week! 

I am indeed stronger this week so, he’s given me 2 very gentle shoulder stretches to add to my neck stretches. As I was leaving I suddenly felt very weak down my right leg & was limping as I felt it couldn’t support my weight! I alerted the physiotherapist right away who checked my responses, reflexes etc. etc. & I sat in waiting area for it to go away. Then, when I started to just feel the hypo shakes did I realise the reduced Novorapid dose for lunch was still maybe too high especially with all the exertions of examinations: him trying to stop me moving; testing strength. I had no room for a testing kit in the tiny handbag I’ve carried around for ages now. But, ate both bags of mini drumsticks squashies I always carry with me now when out & about. Waited 10/15 minutes before the shakes just started really taking hold then, subsiding & I felt the hypo hangover headache. I was so relieved: it really was a hypo & not something seriously wrong with the nerves on my right side & leg.

After another 30 minutes or so I eventually left the physio hospital & their very nice & relieved staff: keeping an eye on me the whole time. I tested just before posting this at 15:44 BS 7.4 after my appointment when the hypo happened was around 13:35/40 so, it’s not very high after 2 bags of sweets which are = to 4 jelly babies. But, ohh do I FEEL rough: like I had a 2mmol hypo! 

I must have a lot less insulin with lunch next week before going to physio!


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes


That’s great news, am very happy to hear it. I also had the same thing a number of years ago and it is scary but thank goodness you are ok. Large glass of wine should be in order me thinks!!!


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> Oh dear, dear, dear! Just back from physio & sitting back in bed with a massive hypo hangover! But, I’ll be prepared next week.
> 
> Had an early lunch around 11:15 with my meds, Midday Levemir & Novorapid before heading off to physio at 1pm. More examinations of doing all sorts, forgot to mention last week & this week’s the same, in my underwear so, he can see my shoulders & neck. Although this time he didn’t tie my hair back with the scrunchy I bring with me: I, in italics, can’t do it; he can except that men are clumsy at tying a lady’s hair back!  My movements & strength had to be reassessed again & now I know to expect that every week!
> 
> I am indeed stronger this week so, he’s given me 2 very gentle shoulder stretches to add to my neck stretches. As I was leaving I suddenly felt very weak down my right leg & was limping as I felt it couldn’t support my weight! I alerted the physiotherapist right away who checked my responses, reflexes etc. etc. & I sat in waiting area for it to go away. Then, when I started to just feel the hypo shakes did I realise the reduced Novorapid dose for lunch was still maybe too high especially with all the exertions of examinations: him trying to stop me moving; testing strength. I had no room for a testing kit in the tiny handbag I’ve carried around for ages now. But, ate both bags of mini drumsticks squashies I always carry with me now when out & about. Waited 10/15 minutes before the shakes just started really taking hold then, subsiding & I felt the hypo hangover headache. I was so relieved: it really was a hypo & not something seriously wrong with the nerves on my right side & leg.
> 
> After another 30 minutes or so I eventually left the physio hospital & their very nice & relieved staff: keeping an eye on me the whole time. I tested just before posting this at 15:44 BS 7.4 after my appointment when the hypo happened was around 13:35/40 so, it’s not very high after 2 bags of sweets which are = to 4 jelly babies. But, ohh do I FEEL rough: like I had a 2mmol hypo!
> 
> I must have a lot less insulin with lunch next week before going to physio!


Oh poor you Lanny, I hope you are feeling a little better now, best put your feet up and have a very lazy afternoon. I don’t have hypos so I can’t  really understand what they are like but I don’t like the sound of them. Take care x


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes



Very relieved to hear this! @Grannylorraine 

Hopefully the test results will confirm what the doctor has said! 

A load off your mind, I’m sure!


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> Oh poor you Lanny, I hope you are feeling a little better now, best put your feet up and have a very lazy afternoon. I don’t have hypos so I can’t  really understand what they are like but I don’t like the sound of them. Take care x



Starting to feel better now but, yes taking it very easy for the rest of the day! Not had many 2mmol hypos but, they are BAD & exhausting to get over!


----------



## nonethewiser

mikeyB said:


> Aye, great news, Nonethwiser, but now you get the pleas for paying the car insurance worth more than the 6 year old Astra also requested
> 
> Been there, done that. Best of luck



Sure that will come Mike.

6.2 on waking, not bad considering we had a chippy tea last night as a celebration.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> Just got home from the clinic and had something to eat, provisional results have given me the all clear, the tests have to be followed up, but they are pretty certain it is nothing to worry about.  Was a bit stressed when I first got there as when I was examined by the doctor he found a lump in my other breast, so my immediate thought was, this is not looking good, but thankfully it didn't turn out bad.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes


That’s great Lorraine


----------



## KARNAK

Great to hear @Grannylorraine, What are you like @Lanny? bollocking time, never go without your test kit or hypo treatment.


----------



## Lanny

Yes, Ted @KARNAK 

Will stuff a test kit in my cape pocket along with the sweets now! Which reminds me! I’ll put back two more bags of sweeties in my cape pocket! 

Been carrying the smallest, lightest handbag with bare essentials since my injury: can’t take the weight of the enormous amounts of stuff I used to carry in my huge handbags; ladies very often do & I wasn’t the only one! I’m MUCH more streamlined now!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning I was 5.0 on the Libre before raising my head from the pillow, then 6 minutes later 5.9  - never fails to amaze me just how rapidly levels climb once your feet hit the floor  I did a blood test on the Contour to check for accuracy and got this:

 

I'm impressed!  And a lovely flatfish through the night!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Couldn't ask for more!
Today mine's 5.4*

_*Well I never!!*_

Yesterday it was that time to take The Mad Monkey aka "The Cat" to the V.E.T for her annual MOT. Not too much trouble with rounding her up and getting her in the basket. To cut a long story short, the verdict - in perfect health.

…...Later, I’m in the kitchen preparing lunch and having a few olives as starters. As I tried to skewer the last one, it made a desperate bid to escape by launching itself into the air and skidding across the kitchen floor. At Chez Dez, we obey the 5 second rule about dropped food, so quick as a flash I had it recaptured and eaten. I cleaned what I thought was all of the olive’s skid marks off the floor.

The Mad Monkey by this stage had come out of her sulk and sauntered into view. Moments later, she’s rolling about on the floor with her paws in the air. For a moment, I thought she’d taken a bad reaction to one of her vaccinations but then realised that this was identical behaviour to whenever she has a treat of catnip.

So, I had a good goggle on google and true enough.

https://www.thedodo.com/cat-smells-olives-has-world-tu-916980167.html

As Maurice Joseph Micklewhite would never say, “Not a lot of people know that.”

Have a great day everyone

Dez


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  Before dinner 13.3 (?)  9 units Novorapid, 3/4 pizza, reduced Toujeo to 16.  Woke to 5.3.  Have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.5 for me today. Off to the Imperial War Museum at Duxford today for a day out.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 7.1 today, first a round figure then an odd number, Patty is really playing with me this week.  Still double figures after evening meals, going to sit that one out for a few more days just to see if Patty is having a petulant phase.  My talent for overnight hypos makes bolus adjustments in the evening an extreme sport so I’ll need a bit of prep time for that 

@Grannylorraine really glad to hear the tests gave you the all clear, hope the follow ups go just as well.  Must be a huge relief


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Before dinner 13.3 (?)  9 units Novorapid, 3/4 pizza, reduced Toujeo to 16.  Woke to 5.3.  Have a good day.


Now that's what I like to see Michael! Great number to wake on


----------



## Carolg

Woo woo 5.2 for me
Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me.

Warm weather seems to be playing havoc with evening levels. 3rd night in a row I've spiked to 12. Analysis required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Woo woo 5.2 for me
> Have a good day all


Yayyy!! Congratulations Carol!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Finally got some e liquid mixed yesterday, 610ml now steeping, time to play with my new rebuildable tank this afternoon I think! 

5.2 scan but 5.7 finger prick, so close  lol, did my breakfast dose and proceeded to finger prick again but with my insulin needle as it didn't come off my pen correctly, that was rather painful! 

Bruce is away to Glasgow this evening to  see The Eagles (if he finds out when his mum & dad are picking him up, don't know how he can leave things so late )

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Nothing like a stint in the garden in an evening to get levels back into the 5s the following morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.3 here...good grief, all over the place at the mo...

Phew-ew @Grannylorraine. Glad to hear it was nothing to worry about.

Carlisle airport?! Where will you be jetting off to @eggyg?


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> proceeded to finger prick again but with my insulin needle as it didn't come off my pen correctly, that was rather painful!


I've done that - it really hurts!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I've done that - it really hurts!


This is only the 2nd time in almost 3 years and it really does! Bruce was looking at me like you inject at least 4 times a day, you prick your finger etc yet you moan at that lol xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.7 from me


----------



## Lanny

I did that once too & boy did it hurt!


----------



## Lanny

08:13 BS 7.8. Not surprised, really, I’m feeling scratchy in my throat! Hope I’m not coming down with something! 

I reduced my Midnight Levemir so, maybe that’s it? I reduced my dinner dose last night but, was still only 5.4 2 hours & 4 minutes after so, had 2 digestives before going to bed. So, maybe 1 biscuit too much? I’ll never know? 

New regime of adding in shoulder exercises begins today so, more testing! But, I kind of know what to expect? New exercises at the start of a new week all doses go up as it’s hard work. Then, doses come down over the week as it gets easier! It’s happened every time now with physio! 

I REALLY can get used to sleeping through the night with no shoulder pain at all! 

I think, hopefully, it’s hayfever & the inhalers & allergy pill, I do now after posting, will help with that. My eyes are red & streaming intermittently all the time now! 

A bit later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman this morning SEVEN! A quite nice morning, sun is shining. Out for lunch with three of my oldest girlfriends, in every way! @Bloden yes great excitement about the airport opening, it’s had two setbacks. They only fly to Dublin, Belfast and Southend! I’ve been to Dublin, can’t think of any reason to fly to Southend, so Belfast it’ll have to be. I do fancy it to be fair. The are calling it Carlisle The Lake District Airport, fair enough but if you want to go to the south lakes it’ll be a good couple of hours drive away. Hopefully it will be successful and they can add to their routes. I would love it if I could fly to the far Scottish Highlands and Islands. Shetland, Orkneys, Lewis etc.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.4, guess what I forgot to take last night? 5.1 at the moment. Lovely day washing all done and dried so a free day from now on, maybe.

Congratulations on HS @Carolg.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me this morning, think I have a urine infection now, so that might be why it is so high.  

@Carolg congrats on your HS.

At least I am back at work now, ready for the call from HR as I have now had 4 periods of sickness this year, so not good.  But I couldn't go in while being sick and I honestly felt to unwell to work from home.  Annoying really as 2 of these periods of sickness are only 1 day, one was a migraine, but I understand they have their policies and procedures to follow.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

6.2 for me today, which is a nice start. I was runnng a bit high yesterday for some reason - and a bit grumpy. Not like me at all. Anyway, you can do anything with insulin, so I’m back normal again.

As I predicted, England disposed of New Zealand without any great worries. Mind you, NZ were thinking up some fairly novel ways to get out. It’s W.Indies v Afghanistan today, a dead rubber, but at least it’s better than watching b****y tennis.

Apparently my bookcase will arrive today, if they can remember to stick it on the van. This is Panther Logistics, who I’ve never had dealings with before. Not a good name for a Logistics company, the panther is a nocturnal secretive hunter, not often seen in the wild. Hermes are a crap company, but at least Hermes was a Greek God. He was god of trade, thieves, sportsmen. German company, Hermes.

Anyway, it’s a lovely day, I’ll be trundling into the village again today for emergency supplies of Tomato Juice. Lots of Lycopenes.

Have a good day, folks. It’s nearly the weekend apparently, so definitely start winding down

By the way, Eggy, there’ll never be flights from Carlisle to the Islands, flights there are a subsidised lifeline service for stuff like hospital appointments and shopping on the mainland, and criminals escaping from Jimmy Perez.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> At least I am back at work now, ready for the call from HR as I have now had 4 periods of sickness this year, so not good. But I couldn't go in while being sick and I honestly felt to unwell to work from home. Annoying really as 2 of these periods of sickness are only 1 day, one was a migraine, but I understand they have their policies and procedures to follow.


Remember that, as someone with diabetes, they have to take account that you may be more prone to infections and illnesses can hit you harder, you are protected in this by the law


----------



## Michael12420

GrannyLorraine.  Policies and procedures are essential to the running of any organisation.  They should, however, be applied with understanding and compassion, and a touch of humour doesn't go amiss either.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Benny G said:


> Cats and olives, eh? That might help explain why my olive and feta salads are so exciting for the kitties.


Some cats like catnip and some don't. If they do, then apparently they go mad for olives - but not to eat them.
Des


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 6.2 for me today, which is a nice start. I was runnng a bit high yesterday for some reason - and a bit grumpy. Not like me at all. Anyway, you can do anything with insulin, so I’m back normal again.
> 
> As I predicted, England disposed of New Zealand without any great worries. Mind you, NZ were thinking up some fairly novel ways to get out. It’s W.Indies v Afghanistan today, a dead rubber, but at least it’s better than watching b****y tennis.
> 
> Apparently my bookcase will arrive today, if they can remember to stick it on the van. This is Panther Logistics, who I’ve never had dealings with before. Not a good name for a Logistics company, the panther is a nocturnal secretive hunter, not often seen in the wild. Hermes are a crap company, but at least Hermes was a Greek God. He was god of trade, thieves, sportsmen. German company, Hermes.
> 
> Anyway, it’s a lovely day, I’ll be trundling into the village again today for emergency supplies of Tomato Juice. Lots of Lycopenes.
> 
> Have a good day, folks. It’s nearly the weekend apparently, so definitely start winding down
> 
> By the way, Eggy, there’ll never be flights from Carlisle to the Islands, flights there are a subsidised lifeline service for stuff like hospital appointments and shopping on the mainland, and criminals escaping from Jimmy Perez.


Oh man! I was only going to see Jimmy and maybe Sandy but not Tosh, she pulls funny faces and needs acting lessons!


----------



## rebrascora

A nice 6.0 for me this morning. Was feeling in a positive state of mind so decided to experiment with breakfast and try porridge. I pre bolussed 3 units 30 mins in advance, had my porridge and checked half an hour after food and an hour and a quarter after insulin and got a 6.2. Checked again an hour later and things still looking great at 6.4. Headed off out to my stable yard after having spent most of the morning doing housework so that I could easily monitor my progress. An hour later (3.25hrs after I took the NR) my legs went wobbly and I had dropped to 3.8. 3 jelly beans brought me back up to 5.5, but I still felt wobbly so I went next door to the village shop and bought a small apple and had half of it.....first apple I have had for months and it was gorgeous! Came up to 6.9 with that and felt well enough to head home. Checked an hour later and I'd dropped to 5.5 again which as far as I am concerned, now gives me the green light to have the other half of that apple! Going to really savour every bite whilst working in the garden!


----------



## nonethewiser

Decent 7.2, half hour walk and returned to a 5.2 before brekkie.


----------



## mikeyB

rebrascora said:


> A nice 6.0 for me this morning. Was feeling in a positive state of mind so decided to experiment with breakfast and try porridge. I pre bolussed 3 units 30 mins in advance, had my porridge and checked half an hour after food and an hour and a quarter after insulin and got a 6.2. Checked again an hour later and things still looking great at 6.4. Headed off out to my stable yard after having spent most of the morning doing housework so that I could easily monitor my progress. An hour later (3.25hrs after I took the NR) my legs went wobbly and I had dropped to 3.8. 3 jelly beans brought me back up to 5.5, but I still felt wobbly so I went next door to the village shop and bought a small apple and had half of it.....first apple I have had for months and it was gorgeous! Came up to 6.9 with that and felt well enough to head home. Checked an hour later and I'd dropped to 5.5 again which as far as I am concerned, now gives me the green light to have the other half of that apple! Going to really savour every bite whilst working in the garden!


Interestingly, Barbara, the only apple I’ve found that has any effect on my BG is a Red Delicious. All the rest- Granny Smith, Golden Delicious, Rosa, and the others produce only a tiny lift in my Libre trace. So now Red Delcious live in my fridge for a go-to boost. Even then, there’s nothing like a Jelly baby for those cross eyed moments


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*This is fun!!
Today - 5.1*

Had my first ever appointment, to have  the pedal pushers  perused, poked, probed and prodded by the podiatrist yesterday. When it was all over, "Well how do I stand?" quipped I hoping to raise at least a chuckle. Nothing doing. "You'd be surprised how often I hear that" was the reply"

I walked away happy in the knowledge that I'd been given a "minimum risk" assessment.

Here's a picture what I drew on the back of a fag packet. whilst passing the time in her waiting room.
Only kidding folks I DON'T SMOKE. It was on the back page of an ancient copy of Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me today, which soared to 6.0 within two minutes of getting vertical - all the glucose must drop down from my head to my arms when I get up!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.1 for me


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, a slightly more acceptable 6.5 today although I note Patty is still plaguing me with odd numbers after that decimal point .  Still double figures after the evening meal but only just this time so Patty may be emerging from her wobble.  Did realise yesterday that my Tresiba was probably significantly over the 28 days point and it’s been warm so I’ve switched the cartridge to see if that works it all out.


----------



## Carolg

7.9 for me this morning.slept for 9 hours last night wow, in a few weeks I will grow whiskers and go into hibernation !


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Banged the whole dose of insulin in just before eating and no spike into double figures. Two weeks ago that would have been a guaranteed hypo. 

@Northerner I often get similar leaps on the libre in the morning. I wonder if it's that the muscles don't need as much fuel overnight?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  2.6 now, don't know what happened - I ate enough last night.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. I’m another whose glucose rushes down to the fingertips the minute I wake up!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

6.2 here this morning, beautiful day so far just hope it stays over the weekend as I'm getting rather excited about the Harley Davidson event tomorrow, not sure how Bruce got on at The Eagles gig as haven't heard from him (nothing unusual there ) but found out that his mum and dad had already been to Glasgow yesterday and left at 4:30am so his dad  could pick up Tunnock's Teacakes for the "Worlds Tunnock's Teacake Eating Championship" held on Sunday, drove back with them and then headed to the train station to go back to Glasgow! 

Anyways hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.6 now, don't know what happened - I ate enough last night.


You could be going through a phase of increased sensitivity to the insulin Michael - I've been going through something similar and it can be quite surprising how much you need to reduce doses by  Last week I was using about 25 units of novorapid a day, but over the past couple of days I have only used 17 and have had to eat lots of biscuits and jelly babies to keep my levels above 4.0!  I know you worry about high levels, but if reducing your insulin leads to a day or two of higher levels it's worth the experiment to ensure you are safe during the night. I worry that when you measure in the mornings and you are in the 2s you may have been even lower whilst you slept - and you can't get much lower! For example, I woke to 4.5 but when I tested during the night (had to go to the loo) I was 4.1. This doesn't worry me as I don't use a basal insulin and therefore unlikely to hypo, but as you have seen, you can go lower. 

Not trying to alarm you or nag you, just concerned for you, my friend


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre said 2.6 at 6am...I wasn’t even that active yesterday! There’s never a dull moment with diabetes.

I’m very excited - I’ve ordered a plastic sheet with a zip-up doorway in it to cover the gaping hole in the kitchen wall. The dust!


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 this morning.  Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this rather dull Friday. That’ll soon change when the sparkling Sadie comes to Grandma’s and Gaga’s at 10 o’clock. After a lovely lunch out with my bestest girlfriends,( and a couple of glasses of Sauvignon Blanc)  I never ate until 10.15pm and it was just a thin slice of fruit malt to get me through the night. Woke on a nice round 6. Maybe two meals a day is the way forward! Only joking, there’s no chance of that happening anytime soon. A big meal at lunch time along with the vino collapso isn’t a smart move, had to have a nana nap when I got home! In the words of the great Jimmy Crankie, have a fandabbiedozie Friday.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *This is fun!!
> Today - 5.1*
> 
> Had my first ever appointment, to have  the pedal pushers  perused, poked, probed and prodded by the podiatrist yesterday. When it was all over, "Well how do I stand?" quipped I hoping to raise at least a chuckle. Nothing doing. "You'd be surprised how often I hear that" was the reply"
> 
> I walked away happy in the knowledge that I'd been given a "minimum risk" assessment.
> 
> Here's a picture what I drew on the back of a fag packet. whilst passing the time in her waiting room.
> Only kidding folks I DON'T SMOKE. It was on the back page of an ancient copy of Cosmopolitan.
> 
> View attachment 11810


Cosmopolitan, ancient or otherwise is a step up from any NHS waiting room I’ve ever been in. The best on offer at my latest appointment was a four year old Angling Times with a distinct whiff of fish!
Glad your foot tickling went well whatever your reading matter of choice.


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Another lovely Berkshire morning and a 5.5 on the meter. Heading off later for the Isle of Wight so looking forward to a pleasant drive down to Southampton and a smooth crossing on the ferry.
> 
> Martin


Love the Isle of Wight, have a great day x


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Eagles are brilliant live. Saw them at the old Wembley and a few years later at Twickenham. Wonder how they were without Glen?
> 
> Martin


He's been to see them before a few years ago, he's back later today so I'll be sure to ask him and let you know! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Cosmopolitan, ancient or otherwise is a step up from any NHS waiting room I’ve ever been in. The best on offer at my latest appointment was a four year old Angling Times with a discount whiff of fish!
> Glad your foot tickling went well whatever your reading matter of choice.


Thanks @eggyg I had no choice unfortunately.  and I didn't want to be caught playing with the kiddies' toys.


----------



## rebrascora

Can't believe it! I got another "House Special" this morning! Woo Hoo! That's 2 in 10 days! I must be getting better at this, although I've got a long way to go before I am as skilled as @Hazel at it! She is the Olympic gold of diabetics!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Can't believe it! I got another "House Special" this morning! Woo Hoo! That's 2 in 10 days! I must be getting better at this, although I've got a long way to go before I am as skilled as @Hazel at it! She is the Olympic gold of diabetics!



Well done!
Not that I'm nosey or anything! But why is it called "House Special"?
Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.6 earlier. Will try and get the last week of my American adventure written up later.


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done!
> Not that I'm nosey or anything! But why is it called "House Special"?
> Dez


I believe it is considered the optimum fasting reading but hopefully @Northerner can explain it if I haven't got that quite right. It is really just a bit of fun and a goal which some of us hit occasionally by law of averages (and claim glory for) whilst others like @Hazel in particular, are skilled at achieving on an unbelievably regular basis (but is extremely humble if not apologetic about it)


----------



## Lanny

11:35 BS 8.0. To be expected! I dithered about Midnight Levemir: leave at the reduced 20 or go up again to 22; left it at 20 & see what happens?  You, see the shoulder stretches have now ended my stint of a pain free shoulder &, as expected, all doses went up yesterday & I needed to ice my left shoulder/neck muscle after doing in the morning yesterday. But, before bed last night when doing my stretches it was slightly less painful as I discovered that doing extra neck stretches afterwards eased the pain. So, today I’ll do the shoulder first & use the neck stretches to ease the pain! And I keep trying 20 units of Midnight Levemir tonight to see if my  waking BS is better before sticking it up?  Hopefully I won’t need the ice pack after doing my physio now, after posting, before my brunch: too late to be breakfast; slept in because my arm was uncomfortable & sleep was disturbed! 

A very late, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Totally forgot! Got a letter yesterday for my x-rays, both shoulders & neck, for 15/07/19. So, things are happening fast!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> I believe it is considered the optimum fasting reading but hopefully @Northerner can explain it if I haven't got that quite right. It is really just a bit of fun and a goal which some of us hit occasionally by law of averages (and claim glory for) whilst others like @Hazel in particular, are skilled at achieving on an unbelievably regular basis (but is extremely humble if not apologetic about it)


I think you've summed it up very well there @rebrascora  If memory serves me well, it was @KookyCat who originally came up with it


----------



## Hazel

rebrascora said:


> I believe it is considered the optimum fasting reading but hopefully @Northerner can explain it if I haven't got that quite right. It is really just a bit of fun and a goal which some of us hit occasionally by law of averages (and claim glory for) whilst others like @Hazel in particular, are skilled at achieving on an unbelievably regular basis (but is extremely humble if not apologetic about it)



Well considering my last Hba1C (in March) was a shocking 16.8%, my house specials and similar, have been hard fought.    Several changes in meds and great support from hospital DSNs, without whose help, I would still be floundering.    Consultants goal was for me to be insulin free by my next appt in January


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Well considering my last Hba1C (in Marchwas a shocking 16.8%, my house specials and similar, have been hard fought.    Several changes in meds and great support from hospital DSNs, without whose help, I would still be floundering.    Consultants goal was for me to be insulin free by my next appt in January


You're certainly making good progress towards that goal @Hazel


----------



## Ditto

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely day. 

8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> I believe it is considered the optimum fasting reading but hopefully @Northerner can explain it if I haven't got that quite right. It is really just a bit of fun and a goal which some of us hit occasionally by law of averages (and claim glory for) whilst others like @Hazel in particular, are skilled at achieving on an unbelievably regular basis (but is extremely humble if not apologetic about it)


Much obliged Ma'am


----------



## KookyCat

Oh yes, sorry folks the house special is my fault.  5.2 is such a lovely level because it’s far enough above the 4s to suggest a nice level over night, and there’s a nice little layer of wriggle room for a breakfast spike.  Ooh makes me warm and fuzzy just thinking about a 5.2


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, wakened rediculously early, not worth going back to sleep
Hs 5.2
Have a good day peeps


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning, wakened rediculously early, not worth going back to sleep
> Hs 5.2
> Have a good day peeps


Yayyy!!! Congratulations on yet another HS Hazel! 

I've just missed out today with a 5.3  Looks like I got this Libre at just the right time as I've been chasing lows for the past couple of days - reduced insulin but still having to top up frequently with JBs. Mind you, I did do some gardening yesterday  Down to 14 units novorapid yesterday, which is now down 65% on what I was using over the winter 

A bit dark out there at the moment, with a few spots of rain on the window, so I may be excused more gardening today


----------



## Lanny

05:42 BS 4.5! Eek! That’s lower than I’d like but, I’m ok & typing is fine! Getting up, physio stretches etc. & it’ll rise! Good thing I kept Midnight Levemir at 20! 

Extra neck stretches worked very well yesterday! I did them before & after the shoulder stretches so, double the amount. But, physiotherapist says you can’t do too many of those & they won’t don’t do any harm & helps to strengthen my neck: I’ll have to tell next week that they ease the pain of the shoulder stretches too! So, no need for ice packs yesterday & I slept pretty well last night: not completely discomfort free; a LOT better than the previous night though! The stretches just before bed maybe lowering my BS overnight so, I may even reduce Midnight Levemir from tonight?  That’s a waking difference of 4.5 from yesterday to today: not the first time I’ve noticed how pain & discomfort elevates BS! 

A much more usual for me, early Good Morning to you all! It’s the weekend & time to go wild! Have a Wonderful Day & a Great Weekend! 

Edited to add:* Oops! Clearly can’t do maths first thing in the morning: a difference of 3.5!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Say no more
It's 5.4

Last night just as I was drifting off to The Land of Nod, I was rudely brought back to reality by a loud scream. Mrs MeeTooTeeTwo is an out and out arachnophobe and there indeed was a fine healthy specimen hovering about above our heads. Mrs M is afraid that they’ll come abseiling down in the night and crawl into her mouth. I did once suggest she wear a surgical mask in bed. But I got wrongly accused of being a pervert. (but that’s another story!)

Off I shuffled (remembering to put me slippers on so as not to cause injury to the old trotters) to get the old faithful Lakeland Spider Catcher * what I got for Mrs M when I'm not around to do the necessary.
https://www.lakeland.co.uk/20455/Spider-Catcher-Vacuum-Insect-Catcher

I successfully hoovered it up, took it off to the far end of the patio and told it to go forth and multiply somewhere else. Faster than Usain Bolt on amphetamines it was back trying to climb over my threshold. After a couple more attempts it finally saw my point of view and skulked off into the night.


_*Remember other brands are available and always read the label. No spiders were harmed during the telling of this tale.
_
Have a great one, everybody
Dez


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 ooh so close! 

Went to bed with my contact lens in last night  had a job opening my eye this morning it feels like I have a breeze block in there. 

Have a stable bg Saturday if you can


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

It's a 5.9 for me this morning, rather dull atm just hoping it comes nice for the Harley event! 

Hope you all have  a great day! 
xx


----------



## Ditto

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Last night just as I was drifting off to The Land of Nod, I was rudely brought back to reality by a loud scream. Mrs MeeTooTeeTwo is an out and out arachnophobe and there indeed was a fine healthy specimen hovering about above our heads.


 S'funny post.  Keep an eye on your water glass too. Mum usually just drinks in the dark if she wakes in the night but for once put the bedside light on and there's a big wincy looking up at her from the bottom of the glass. She would have drunk him!  

8.5 @ 6.56am raining here in Cheshire.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.2 here...I can’t win lately! Back to the drawing board...

Overcast and a nip in the air here - perfect for our local triathlon. I wonder if I’ll spot any Libre sensors among the participants.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all 6.5 today, but no double figures after evening meal so maybe that Tresiba was erm a bit past it’s best


----------



## nonethewiser

A 9.2 to start the weekend.

Envious you attending the harley event Kaylz, enjoy.


----------



## emmgeo

Been a naughty boy yesterday, thought I would let my hair down as I am on my summer holidays. 7.2 this morning after having some naughty food yesterday but the big slice of Lemon Drizzle cake was lovely.
I will be a good boy today I promise.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 on the dot for me.

Tried all the insulin upfront again last night. Result a hypotastic evening. Such is life.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

nonethewiser said:


> Envious you attending the harley event Kaylz, enjoy.


I certainly will, we'll watch the ride out (but technically I would class it as a ride in seen as they arriving back to park up lol) as that comes right along the main street which isn't even a minute up the road lol, then we'll head down to see them park up (5 minute walk at most) get some pics so I'll probably upload some later, hoping to go on a few rides as we've got a funfair parked up down there as well, a few local bands (not heard of any of them) but should be a great afternoon, will no doubt see my father in law as he's volunteering (well that's as long as the fire service don't get a call out as he's head man there) and Bruce's cousin may be there working (he's a policeman) getting rather excited lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Sitting in the garden at the mo, in the shade of a tree, beautiful morning feeling rather continental. Coffee in one hand and test strip in the other. A pleasant 5.4 for me so pleased with that. Like @Lanny will be doing neck and shoulder exercises next, one shoulder massively improved, other coming along slowly. Also now using 1lb weights to try to strengthen them and hopefully tighten up flabby arms from my weight loss, not a very good look. My kids laugh at my 1lb weights but it’s enough for me at the moment, they only cost me £1 from car boot - bargain. Looks like it’s going to be a beautiful weekend so hope you all enjoy.
@Ditto the thought of that spider in a glass is not a pleasant one, so glad she didn’t swallow it ugh!
@Lanny good luck with the exercises
@Anitram enjoy your hols in the Solent scene
@Kaylz have fun at the HD rally, my son in law has a beautiful one and goes to the meets down here.


----------



## Michael12420

Despite reducing both basal and bolus last night and enjoying battered fish and chips only 2 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz have fun at the HD rally, my son in law has a beautiful one and goes to the meets down here.


I'll post a thread either tonight or tomorrow with some photos, my phone is currently on charge to make sure it'll be good for the day as forgot to get batteries for my camera and I use my phone for scanning my sensor as well so will get a lot of use today! lol, you should get your son in law to have a look at the event page on facebook (if he has facebook) see if its something he'd be interested in attending any year, there is dedicated camping for the bikers as they come from all over for it xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12420 said:


> Despite reducing both basal and bolus last night and enjoying battered fish and chips only 2 this morning.


have you done a basal test at all? your having a real rough time of it and I hate to see you going through it all  xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I'll post a thread either tonight or tomorrow with some photos, my phone is currently on charge to make sure it'll be good for the day as forgot to get batteries for my camera and I use my phone for scanning my sensor as well so will get a lot of use today! lol, you should get your son in law to have a look at the event page on facebook (if he has facebook) see if its something he'd be interested in attending any year, there is dedicated camping for the bikers as they come from all over for it xx


I think I recall you are up north whereas we are in Brighton, probably too far to go but he does enjoy it


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here after treating a 3.3 at 4am. Did a long walk yesterday and would normally have dialled my overnight basal down, but forgot and did the usual amount. 
Would put my dunce's hat on, but it’s already fixed to my head from the walk yesterday. I did complex maths to work out lowered bolus for lunch, taking into account heat, elevation and length of walk, the extra bit of carb before setting out (aka, '5 units and a chunk of milk choc should do it')...then felt really ropey half way round. 
Stopped and tested (I’m between Libres at the mo) 18.5!! Looked at insulin pen, realised last time I injected was breakfast! Numpty here had forgotten to inject the recalculated bolus!
Lucky I took my pen with me, because we planned to stop for a coffee near the end. Took 5 units, carried on the walk, had a flat white and shared a bakewell slice with OH, walked home, and was 4.5 just before evening meal.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I think I recall you are up north whereas we are in Brighton, probably too far to go but he does enjoy it


Oh my that is an absolutely stunning bike! Was just a thought as we have folk come from America and other countries to join the ride out and the show and shine competition tomorrow etc, we also have a tunnock's teacake eating championship (obviously I cant partake lol) Bruce's dad went down to Glasgow to collect the teacakes on Thursday, emptied his van out and came back with in fact 2800 teacakes and not the 2400 I thought it first was, then they went back to Glasgow the same day to see the Eagles gig lol xx


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. Sunny here and just gone out to plot and plan my gardening chores for when I am able to potter.
8.9 for me but celebrating with a carb fest last night in prep for what is possibly my last full week working next week. 
Oh my water butt is overflowing and weeds are flourishing, and shredder at work complaining of over use !


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Oh my that is an absolutely stunning bike! Was just a thought as we have folk come from America and other countries to join the ride out and the show and shine competition tomorrow etc, we also have a tunnock's teacake eating championship (obviously I cant partake lol) Bruce's dad went down to Glasgow to collect the teacakes on Thursday, emptied his van out and came back with in fact 2800 teacakes and not the 2400 I thought it first was, then they went back to Glasgow the same day to see the Eagles gig lol xx


It is his pride and joy, he gets parts sent over from America for it, bit of an expensive hobby me thinks but it is lovely and my eldest grandson has a ride on it which he loves, my riding days as a pillion passenger are over haha x


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 this morning and lost 2 1/2 lbs this week, but I was ill for a couple of days so that may have helped.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.1 this morning and lost 2 1/2 lbs this week, but I was ill for a couple of days so that may have helped.


Well done Lorraine with weight loss. It’s a hard slog


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> It is his pride and joy, he gets parts sent over from America for it, bit of an expensive hobby me thinks but it is lovely and my eldest grandson has a ride on it which he loves, my riding days as a pillion passenger are over haha x


Yes I can imagine, I'd absolutely love a bike but it would be too much hassle for me now, if things were different and I wasn't diabetic I'd go for it but ya know lol xx


----------



## Carolg

My son (40) bought himself a bike and is loving it. I will tell him about the event for maybe next year

Have a good time Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> My son (40) bought himself a bike and is loving it. I will tell him about the event for maybe next year
> 
> Have a good time Kaylz


Thanks Carol and you definitely should tell him!  xx


----------



## eggyg

Bit late today, got the roofers in or is it on? A 6.3 on this beautiful morning, not as hot as down south but hovering around the 17/18 degrees, that’s scorching for us northerners! Will mostly be pottering around the garden today as too noisy in the house, saying that all I can hear outside is the roofers radio, tuned into Radio 1, I’m getting old! Have a smashing Saturday whatever the weather brings.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.9 on a glorious day dropped to 2.9 1 hour later. Bought electronic kitchen scales to weigh the JB`s, reduced my Basal by 2 units the heat seems to reduce my BSL figures.

Congratulations on another HS @Hazel.

Have a great HD day @Kaylz.

Great picture @SueEK.

Well done @Grannylorraine.

Enjoy your Saturday folks, stay safe.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.5 this morning before work. Sorry I didn't end up posting week 7 of my trip but I ended up binge watching season 3 of Stranger Things!!!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 7.2, which was the result of a bleary eyed correction of a middle of the night 2.5. No worries, the onboard Levemir took that down to a more textbook level.  Had to get up early because daughter and son in law want a new kitchen, so the kitchen company this morning came to measure up and get the specification sorted. I got son in law to take me over to prevent them ordering marble work surfaces, cos I’m paying

Now I’ll just sit watching cricket and waiting for the delivery of a new printer, a new painting easel, a set of glass espresso cups, and new coffee beans. All the important things in life

And all ordered from Amazon. Wonder if they’ll all come at once? I’ll let you know.

Anyway, it’s a lovely day, so soak up some rays with a glass of chilled Domaine Ramonet Motrachet Grand Cru in your hand, and all will be well.

Apart from your bank balance, it’s £1200 a bottle.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted with a 5.6 today after yesterday's HS and I didn't use any NovoRapid yesterday! Two 5s in a row will do me nicely. If I can make it a hat trick tomorrow I will be ecstatic! Unfortunately it is not looking hopeful as my mushroom omelette spiked me to 9.0 this morning after 1.5 hrs and still up there at 9.1 an hour later. I normally take 2 units N/R with my omelette and mocha and the consultant said that it must be the mocha, so I had coffee with cream this morning instead and no N/R and I spiked. The only other difference was that I didn't have salad with it because the remainder in the packet had gone slimy.
Anyway, I'm out to do some work in the garden and see if that will bring it down.

@Hazel Great that you felt it necessary to prove my point that you are a world champion diabetic and clock up another HS. Congrats.
@Lanny It is wonderful that you are getting so much benefit from your physio appt and the exercises they gave you.... not just in terms of pain relief but also lowered BG levels.... that is a win win situation. Long may it continue.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> Delighted with a 5.6 today after yesterday's HS and I didn't use any NovoRapid yesterday! Two 5s in a row will do me nicely. If I can make it a hat trick tomorrow I will be ecstatic! Unfortunately it is not looking hopeful as my mushroom omelette spiked me to 9.0 this morning after 1.5 hrs and still up there at 9.1 an hour later. I normally take 2 units N/R with my omelette and mocha and the consultant said that it must be the mocha, so I had coffee with cream this morning instead and no N/R and I spiked. The only other difference was that I didn't have salad with it because the remainder in the packet had gone slimy.
> Anyway, I'm out to do some work in the garden and see if that will bring it down.
> 
> @Hazel Great that you felt it necessary to prove my point that you are a world champion diabetic and clock up another HS. Congrats.
> @Lanny It is wonderful that you are getting so much benefit from your physio appt and the exercises they gave you.... not just in terms of pain relief but also lowered BG levels.... that is a win win situation. Long may it continue.


Thanks @rebrascora !

But, much more testing as it’s a bit unpredictable on BS: gotten to see the pattern now though; new exercises at the start of the week all doses go up then, level off before I need to reduce as it gets easier! 

But, I still get the odd curve ball & misjudged mistakes: Ted, @KARNAK just bollocked me for one the other day; hypo after physio appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Yes I saw that, but we all get curve balls every now and then. Having your gear with you to test and treat was why you were "reprimanded" by Ted.... not that he is one to talk having fallen off a donkey the other day whilst on a bender if I recall correctly!!...it may be a case of the pot calling the kettle black! I am really pleased that you are getting some ease though. Constant pain makes life pretty tough.

Delighted to report that some gardening has brought me down to a nice 5.9 but boy is it baking out there!!


----------



## KARNAK

Oh Lanny nothing personal meant, @rebrascora a good memory you have, put me in my place. Best wishes from donkey o tea.


----------



## rebrascora

@BennyG Thanks for that info but I had a coffee with cream yesterday morning with antipasti for breakfast and my levels were nice and level all day at 5s and 6s. I usually only have one stimulant drink a day and I like it in the morning to get me going. After that I drink mostly water these days, so I am loath to give the coffee up or change the timing of it if I don't have to..... I am an evening person.... happily work till 2 or 3am.... but not good in the morning, so I need all the help I can get when I make it out of the pit!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Fiddley Dee
Six point three*

The only disadvantage I’ve found with successfully managing my weight was that my faithful old Levi’s kept slipping down my new svelte waistline.
So off I go for a new pair. Could I find anything suitable?
_*Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs!*_

It was all slim-fit this or ultra-thin tapered that. Even if I could manage to shoehorn myself into them, I wouldn’t be seen dead in them! I’d look like Max Wall.
For those of you too young to remember him on Sunday Night at the London Palladium, here’s a pic.

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ax-wall-during-a-picture-id79030948?s=594x594

What ever happened to good old “dad jeans” with their loose seat and ample pockets to hold your mobile phone, bunch of keys and your bag of Werther's Originals?
I was happy though – I now fit into an M size T-shirt, after years of having to wear L to accommodate the belly fat.
Have a great sunny Sunday, everyone!!
Dez


----------



## Hazel

Hello - 5.8 from me


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 7.8 @ 6.21am.  Baking day today, I  must not lick the bowls, agh killer. Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## Lanny

07:01 BS 9.2. Oops! Clearly reduced dinner dose last night & reduced Midnight Levemir was too little! I ate late & it was only 1 hour 14 minutes after eating when midnight alarm went off: too early to test after eating. Then, did my exercises before going to bed. Ah, well! Some more Novorapid with breakfast will soon take care of that! My! What a rollercoaster of waking BS readings these last few days have been: 8.0, 4.5 & 9.2; unpredictable effects from physio! 

An early ish Good Morning to you all & have a lazy, easy Sunday!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning no idea why it is high, just hope it doesn't mean another infection.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.8 for me this morning, little higher than I'm used to lately but it's fine as I did reduce every bolus yesterday to be on the safe side with excitement etc and was in range all day so judged it pretty well

Hope you all have a fantastic day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and and 5.4 for me. 

Off to the tip to get rid of yesterday's yew trimmings. I don't know how yew had got a reputation for being slow growing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here.Managed not to hypo overnight after a session of garden taming at daughter's new house yesterday. Hypo at the time was managed successfully with an application of tea and cake at the local farm shop.


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Woke up to grey skies this morning and still no sign of the sun but got a 5.3 to brighten things up for me.
> 
> Lovely hot day beside the sea in Shanklin yesterday. Ice cream sellers doing a roaring trade but I was strong and walked on by, with my favourite rum & raisin sticking two fingers up at me from behind the counter.
> 
> Martin


I lived in Southampton for nearly 20 years and only visited the island once!  They often say when things are on your doorstep you don't take advantage of them!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.2 here...some action obviously needed!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it’s a 5.1 

Bad hypo day yesterday after an afternoon of glucose guzzling furniture moving and cleaning. Two hypos in the day and a stubborn hypo overnight after depleting my glycogen supplies. I’m sure I’ll get this diabetes sorted one day- I’m nearly there....

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## emmgeo

6.0 this morning a bit better than yeterday morning.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it’s a 5.1
> 
> Bad hypo day yesterday after an afternoon of glucose guzzling furniture moving and cleaning. Two hypos in the day and a stubborn hypo overnight after depleting my glycogen supplies. I’m sure I’ll get this diabetes sorted one day- I’m nearly there....
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday


 Those unaccustomed activities can really hit the BGs  Hence, whey I always hypo when gardening   

Hope you have a relaxing and entirely stable day {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Another glorious day up here. Had a lie in until 9am! Had a very unsettled night, hot and uncomfortable, damn you menopause! Just devoured a full English, that’s it now until 6ish though. 12 year granddaughter stayed over last night and wanted to watch the first Harry Potter film, this may upset some folks, but I really don’t get it at all, I really tried and watched the first hour then went back to my book. She’s planning on binge watching a few more today, at least it’ll keep her off her iPhone but I won’t be joining her, I’m washing my hair! Have a super Sunday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 on a cloudy but warm day, hope its a better day after yesterdays excursion into hypo land. I see a few of you ended up there so take it easy today.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I didn't quite get my hat trick of consecutive 5's.... it was a 6.1 this morning but I'm still very happy with that. Went with coffee and cream and the remains of my antipasti platter for breakfast again and went up to 6.9 which is fine but some work in the garden brought that down again to 6.4 and heading back out there although it is baking again here this afternoon, so will be doing short spells. I need to do some work with some of my bees too. I've kept my diet really, really low carb the last few days and didn't need any N/R the day before yesterday and just 3 units yesterday, so much less risk of a hypo which is great, especially when the heat seems to increase the risk. I treated myself to a few glasses of port last night and a banana with Greek yoghurt and cream and a little beef mince with green beans and a couple of small jersey royals and those 3 bolus units kept me below 10 so I am really happy about that.

@Anitram  Snap! Rum and raisin is my favourite ice cream too although I haven't had any for years.... it seems to have gone out of favour around here and been replaced with all these trendy new flavours. There is a Jersey farm a couple of miles away who make and sell their own but I haven't been since diagnosis for obvious reasons.


----------



## nonethewiser

Better start to the day at 6.3

Drove up to Lockerbie, lovely town and whilst there visited the garden of remembrance, very moving when you see all those names on the memorial, so many lives tragically cut short by a wicked act of terrorism, and for what.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7!!*
I was rudely awakened in the early hours of this morning by the eerie sound of Robert Plant performing an out of tune version of "Dazed and Confused" in the shower whilst being attacked with an electric cattle prod.
When I regained full consciousness and went to investigate, it turned out to be a couple of local tom cats engaged in a territorial dispute.
_"Oh these hot summer nights!",_  thought I.
Returning to bed, I recalled the lyrics of "You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth" by Meat Loaf.
To lull myself back to sleep I started to mentally recite the song's lyrics. "On a hot summer's night, would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses? Will he offer me his mouth? etc etc "
So far - so good.
The mental image conjured up by Meat's line _"Now my body is shaking like a wave on the water"_ was just too awful to contemplate . . .
. . . . . I screamed and sat bold upright. AAAGGGGHHHH!

Have a great day

Dez


----------



## Michael12420

Didn't post Sunday morning reading - it was 9.7 and I was a bit down.  This morning it is 5.8, bit better.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Back to the work thang this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

6.0 for me this morning, back is still agony and wish I could shift this cold but hey ho, all I wanna do is sleep  lol

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. 
Hope you feel better soon @Kaylz


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre 7.6 / finger prick 7.6 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.
> Hope you feel better soon @Kaylz


thanks Stitch  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Libre 7.6 / finger prick 7.6 here.


Oh spot on! Mine was 0.1mmol out this morning lol but it is due for a change in a couple of hours  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Lovely bright morning here on the Isle of Wight. Looks like it's going to be a nice day, unlike yesterday.
> 
> Milestone for me this morning as my 5.5 is the tenth day in a row that I've got out of bed to a five point something, the first time I've managed that.
> 
> Another milestone - 30 years ago today my wife and I went on our first date.
> 
> Martin


Wow 30 years, me and my partner are only making it to 10 years this year lol xx


----------



## Bloden

Congratulations @Anitram...on having an excellent memory! We can only just remember our wedding anniversary...the date of our first date is lost in the mists of time.


----------



## Lanny

08:10 BS 5.0.  Ummed & ahed about Midnight Levemir & decided to stick it back up to 20, as 18 was too little yesterday, & see what it did today? Also, see what it does tomorrow? Physio has become SO much easier now & I slept like a baby last night!  My other, right arm, is benefitting too as there’s one stretch where I hold a broom handle behind me & swing from side to side 40 times, 20 on each side: very good upward movement in that arm but, still not enough backward movement; it’s getting backwardly stretched too!  Started with only a couple of inches with a lot of pain to about a foot now with slight pain at the time!  The other one is crawling my hand up the wall up to where I feel the stretch, just shy of pain, & hold for the count of 3: only a little progress there; getting less painful as I feel my left neck muscle straining & compensating! It’s why I’ve added another set of neck stretches, doing 3 sets now, to help strengthen my neck even more but, must remember to mention: is my left neck muscle suppose to take the strain? 

A Very Good Morning to you all at the start of a new week! 

I’m going to be playing golf in a new tournament this morning again playing in rookie class & will try my best to qualify for the opening round, 50% of the field, & beyond to the weekend, also 50% of the remaining field. Wish me luck! Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Lanny

@Northerner , I see your new Libre, on prescription, is being put to good use & you not only get back in the 5’s:  you get a House Special; bonus!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me today after over indulging in the ritz crackers to bring me up from a 3.9 yesterday evening just before dinner. 

Congrats on your HS @Northerner.  

hope you feel better soon @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Together since your teens, then. Wow for you, too..


Yup I was only 17 when we got together, he's 4 years older than me lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 08:10 BS 5.0.  Ummed & ahed about Midnight Levemir & decided to stick it back up to 20, as 18 was too little yesterday, & see what it did today? Also, see what it does tomorrow? Physio has become SO much easier now & I slept like a baby last night!  My other, right arm, is benefitting too as there’s one stretch where I hold a broom handle behind me & swing from side to side 40 times, 20 on each side: very good upward movement in that arm but, still not enough backward movement; it’s getting backwardly stretched too!  Started with only a couple of inches with a lot of pain to about a foot now with slight pain at the time!  The other one is crawling my hand up the wall up to where I feel the stretch, just shy of pain, & hold for the count of 3: only a little progress there; getting less painful as I feel my left neck muscle straining & compensating! It’s why I’ve added another set of neck stretches, doing 3 sets now, to help strengthen my neck even more but, must remember to mention: is my left neck muscle suppose to take the strain?
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all at the start of a new week!
> 
> I’m going to be playing golf in a new tournament this morning again playing in rookie class & will try my best to qualify for the opening round, 50% of the field, & beyond to the weekend, also 50% of the remaining field. Wish me luck! Fingers crossed emoji!


Great to hear your exercises are working so well @Lanny  Don't get carried away and overdo things though


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Grannylorraine the back is my own fault with going on that funfair ride but surely I deserve to let loose once in a while?  lol

The cold I assume I caught from the lad sitting in front of me on the bus on Tuesday as he was coughing and spluttering everywhere, one of the main reasons I hate public transport! haha
xx


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Congratulations @Anitram...on having an excellent memory! We can only just remember our wedding anniversary...the date of our first date is lost in the mists of time.


We always celebrate ours. 5th December, 44 years this year!


----------



## eggyg

I’m well late today. Totally forgot, nothing more sinister! A very nice 6.1 this dull but warm morning. Nothing more exciting planned than a bit of housework. Living life on the edge!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.9 24.C at the moment, ran figures deliberately high yesterday and today. After Saturdays hypo episode left me with blurry eyes and wobblier than normal legs.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner.

Take it easy @Kaylz and stay off the Terminator.

Making good progress @Lanny.

Have a Good day folks.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my, went straight to bed last night after a long and busy day.
Did not take my Lantus or Metformin, slept straight through for 11 hours. 
Amazingly wakened to 5.9
Diabetes is weird


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Woke up on 4.9 after a slight dip into the red during the night, so no worries.

I’ve now got Sky Q at long last. It’s a bit annoying having a 4K TV and not being able to watch stuff in Ultra HD, but all set up now, mini box installed in the man cave, so no need to watch cricket on the iPad. 

Speaking of technology, when the Sky engineer phoned to warn of his arrival, I answered the call on my watch. Which currently has a face which is an image of the Earth, slowly rotating, and a little green dot for where I am. However did we cope before all this technology appeared? It’s getting a bit silly.

My new easel arrived yesterday, so that’s all set up for a bit of oil painting. Haven’t done any since moving back to England. That’s in the man cave too. 

Anyway, I’m now fully lodged in my comfort zone - just waiting on the new computer, which should arrive tomorrow. Bit worried that when I turn it on, the lights in the village will go dim.

Have a good day everyone. Should be fine, just as long as World War III doesn’t kick off.


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner Congrats, not only on your HS but what a lovely straight Libre line.

I woke up to a slightly surprising 3.8 this morning. First time I have had a low fasting reading but I had a feeling that I hadn't had quite enough carbs for my 3 units of N/R last night bearing in mind that I was 5.2 when I ate and it was almost midnight. I only had two small jersey royals and I think I had 3 the night before and these had been refrigerated and reheated which some say can reduce the carb content. I also had another banana with cream for desert which is just sheer luxury and decadence! I went to bed at 2 am on 7.0 but a bit concerned that it might go low and woke up at 3am convinced that it had, so got up and tested and I was 7.5. Went back to sleep more confident, only to find it had dropped slightly low at 3.8 by 7.45am Decided not to take any N/R this morning with breakfast again. Had a mocha and a couple of spoonfuls of blueberries and then decided to try eating a Nature Valley Protein Bar (9g carbs) in small amounts over a period of an hour or so. I still spiked to 9.2 but coming down now. Hopefully some gardening will help that.


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, went swanning off this morning to meet a friend for coffee, and was too busy using my ipad to check the traffic on the motorway to remember to post my morning reading! (Which was 6.4, just for the record).


----------



## nonethewiser

Same as eggy at 6.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  Rain overnight and very gloomy this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.5 this A.M.*

I’m ordering a new pair of trainers to replace the ones worn out by my pounding of the highways and byways in an effort to get fitter. Delivery by Hermes (or Herpes as I like to call ‘em).

Herpes too have now gone all  Californian.

My delivery confirmation e-mail _“*Hi I’m Justin Thyme, and I’ll be your delivery driver today”*_ It included a picture of Justin (names have been changed to protect the guilty!) – one of those not very flattering PhotoMe Booth shots. Blimey he looks like an axe-wielding homicidal maniac.

Hope it doesn’t turn out like this . . . . . .



Have a good day y'all
Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

More of the same today. Life can't be all excitement.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. Got a new Libre on, this update seems to have ironed out my overnight dip...oh wait, maybe it was the lump of cheese I had before bed last night.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  3.1.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

4.2 both scan and finger prick, hopefully this sensors gonna be a good un! lol

Absolutely bucketing down here and have to admit it a bit chilly, day in the house me thinks haha

Hope you all have a great day 
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.9 -just the wrong side of the tracks 

I’ve got a huge bruise on my knee from moving furniture by pushing with one leg, other in a cast. I’m officially ruling out furniture removal as a career- too many hypos and too many bruises


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Off to London later to meet up with some people I used to work with for lunch.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5 for me

Wet and miserable here


----------



## eggyg

Wet here too but muggy! A 6.7 this morning. Waiting around for a: the roofer and 2: DPD. For a bit of excitement I’m popping to Asda later and for a treat I might venture into B&M, which is next door, for a tin of salmon and end up spending £42.37! Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> for a tin of salmon and end up spending £42.37!


You should try tuna, it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning, grey here.


----------



## Flower

I love this thread in the morning! Who knew how interesting a waking blood glucose thread could be. Thanks everyone you make me chuckle- only when appropriate though!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> I love this thread in the morning! Who knew how interesting a waking blood glucose thread could be. Thanks everyone you make me chuckle- only when appropriate though!


50,000+ posts since 2011!   It's rather lost the meaning in the title though!


----------



## KARNAK

A glorious good morning to you all from Torbay, 9.7 will start reducing figures to more normal levels tonight. Eyes have settled down after a couple of blurry days, should be able to set up my new  ACCU-CHEK* mobile. Off out to lunch with the lads, I wonder were that will be.

Not much to report today so have great day folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> 50,000+ posts since 2011!   It's rather lost the meaning in the title though!


It's more like a daily check in thread. I think it's a good thing. Always the first thread I go to.


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me today and experimented with bran flakes and blueberries as a breakfast option, but it has pushed me up to 11.4 despite pre-bolussing by an hour and weighing my portions very carefully and calculating the carbs using the calculator on my phone to make sure I got it right.. I am guessing I may go low later. I probably just need to accept that carbs on a morning are not a good idea for me.

I also experimented last night with a bit of baking if you can call it that. It was definitely experimental. Whisked up some eggs and stevia, added spelt flour and ground almonds and baking powder and Options hot choc powder.... (didn't have any cocoa at my partners house). Added a glug of oil, folded it all in to a nice gooey consistency, dropped it into a greased pudding bowl and nuked it for a couple of minutes ish. Came out pretty good which now gives me the problem that I didn't weigh anything so it will be hard to reproduce! The main idea was to create a lower carb sponge that I can use to make a trifle with sugar free jelly. The only fruit I had was mango, kiwi and blueberries and raspberry jelly (raspberries in the garden are not ripe yet), which unfortunately hasn't set, but I couldn't read the instructions because they were printed in tiny white writing on a mid blue background...Arrgh..... so I just guessed. Anyway, I will make a custard with eggs tonight and whip some cream for the top and see how it goes. I had the bit of leftover sponge with mango and blueberries and cream for dessert last night and apparently got away with it judging by my bedtime reading of 7.9 and then 5.6 this morning and it tasted rather good and was a nice change from rasps and yoghurt, but not as gorgeous as the banana and cream of the previous 2 nights. It will be nice to have a dessert that my partner and I can both share.


----------



## nonethewiser

Woke for a pee at 3 and bg was 3.8, had half a kit kat and woke to a nice 5.7


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 for me 

Check in at hospital after DAFNE course today well pleased on both sides Hba1c dropped by 8 to 51. 

I’ve experimented with granola (photo below) and Greek yoghurt for breakfast. Gives a slight rise back down to lower than started after 2 hours. Doesn’t taste too bad either!!

Eg: 7.3 to 6.6
Eg: 8.6 to 6.5. 

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> 6.9 for me
> 
> Check in at hospital after DAFNE course today well pleased on both sides Hba1c dropped by 8 to 51.
> 
> I’ve experimented with granola (photo below) and Greek yoghurt for breakfast. Gives a slight rise back down to lower than started after 2 hours. Doesn’t taste too bad either!!
> 
> Eg: 7.3 to 6.6
> Eg: 8.6 to 6.5.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day.


I used to eat Dorset Cereals Honey Granola with Skyr Honey Yoghurt every morning, I absolutely loved it but got fed up of it after about a year lol xx


----------



## Bexlee

Very true @Kaylz  Once you find something that “works” and eat it lots you do get fed up of it.....a year is quite impressive, I’ve only been eating it for 3 weeks! 

Talking of fed up.....For dinner stir fry........yuck at the moment! Any alternative suggestions gratefully accepted !!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8 this morning*

I slept like a log last night

I woke up in the fireplace

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Up at the crack but I see @Northerner has still pipped me at the post, excuse the pun! @MeeTooTeeTwo boom, boom, the old ones are the best! Been awake since 4, had a wee, and have tossed and turned since, too hot, uncomfortable, restless legs. Can’t have my basal yet as not 7 hours since last night’s. A high, for me, 7.2. Is it because I’m up early? Or the two chocolate digestives I indulged in at bedtime? Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 7.2 this morning [face plant].  Now it’s an even after the decimal point so there is that, but my aim is under 7 and it’s just playing with me now .  We don’t normally hit playtime until autumn, that said yesterday was like autumn here with rain, wind etc so maybe Patty is confused.  Join the club sweetheart, I’m constantly confused, what with Trump, Boris, clean eating, selfies and Brexit, I don’t know whether I’m coming or going


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Wet here too but muggy! A 6.7 this morning. Waiting around for a: the roofer and 2: DPD. For a bit of excitement I’m popping to Asda later and for a treat I might venture into B&M, which is next door, for a tin of salmon and end up spending £42.37! Have a terrific Tuesday.


I ventured in to Asda last night after work. Ended up spending £92 and a wee trolley that I almost couldn’t push. Stocking up before no wages


----------



## Carolg

6.0 for me. Up early to go for review for diabetes. Yuk. Good news...Monday should be my last working day then holidays till finishing day...5 more sleeps
Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.8 for me after last night's not very successful  attempt at a bolus reduction.... oops 14.2 so it's back to playing with the timings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

4.2 so need to turn tap down on pump in the wee hours of the morning.

Off to docs, hoping to get a steroid injection in thumb joint that has been stiff and painful, expect bg will soon go other way after having that.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.8 for me today. Had a great lunch and catch up with a friend who I used to work with, finished off with a nice little shopping trip at Westfield.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Very true @Kaylz  Once you find something that “works” and eat it lots you do get fed up of it.....a year is quite impressive, I’ve only been eating it for 3 weeks!
> 
> Talking of fed up.....For dinner stir fry........yuck at the moment! Any alternative suggestions gratefully accepted !!


It was getting too expensive as well, a 500g box of granola was over £3, just checked and it's up to £4 now, I eat jumbo oats now and get 2kg for £3!

As for dinner, I', probably not the model pupil as I have potatoes every night but I only eat 30g carbs in total for tea, I have corned beef & mushroom omelettes, chicken breast, mince & mushrooms, minute steaks, fish etc and veg with them xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Was  drizzling when I got up at 6 but seems to be drying up now

Anyways, 4.3 for me this morning, will give it 1 more night then consider reducing the Tresiba as this is a waking number after a rich tea biscuit for a 6.0 at bedtime last night 

Have been having a bit of an argument with someone on an eliquid mixing group on FB as they were trying to tell me I was wrong about something when I knew fine well I was in the right as I'd checked through the companies safety data sheets and spec sheets well the company has sorted that in a response email showing I am in fact correct so screenshot uploaded and tagged the lad, don't mess with me when I know I'm right! 

Have a great day my lovelies! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning people - 5.2 today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Was 5.4 when I woke at 5.30. Reverse Dawn? That never happens! Waited a while and reswiped, to make sure it wasn’t just that I'd been lying on the sensor - same result.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning and aching all over, I don't have time to be ill now as I have a birthday cake to make for the weekend.  Also at my last prescription I have a different brand of Metformin and it is playing my digestive system up again, not pleasant.


----------



## Docb

5.8 for me in dull West Lancashire.  Hardly had anything above 5.5, even when checking for highs, over the last four days.  Mostly 4's and 5's.  Previous week or more had been 5's and 6's and occasional 7.  Dunno why, nothing has changed.


----------



## Kaylz

Hope you feel better soon @Grannylorraine xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anitram said:


> Shades of Eric Morecambe there, Dez.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, up here with a 10.9 after a 2.4 stubborn hypo at 1am. 

Waiting in for new crutches to be delivered today, delivery time update ‘by end of day’ - seriously helpful! Gone for red ones this time. 

Have a stable bg day if you can


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> 6.0 for me. Up early to go for review for diabetes. Yuk. Good news...Monday should be my last working day then holidays till finishing day...5 more sleeps
> Have a good day all


Exciting Carol. X


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.4 here...what can I say? I’m only holiday, it’s hot, I’m in unknown BG territory!

On our way to Spain via France. Hubby tried marrowbone as a starter last night at dinner - I only just convinced him not to have lamb’s head as a main. He did very well and polished it all off (out of politeness, it was a challenge) and our dogs had the bones for breakfast. Lucky girls! But now the hotel room stinks of marrowbone, ych a fi, not the nicest smell in the world.


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Forgot to check in yesterday & wasn’t on the forum at all! Yesterday’s waking BS was 5.3. This morning 08:33 BS 5.7. 

Too busy playing golf yesterday & totally forgot. Didn’t qualify on Monday, massive losing streak the biggest I’ve had yesterday until late in the evening when I turned it around: from 81 coins to over 25000 in one day. So, just got up at 07:25 this morning to try & quality on this last day. I did say before qualifying rounds start at 8am & last 24 hours. Well, in a barely awake daze, I’d mistakenly entered the final 16 minutes of yesterday’s round. It was a case of how many holes can I finish in 16 minutes! I didn’t have time to think & played as fast as I could. I finished 3 holes in 16 minutes at -3 & qualified in tied for 4th place. NOT how I planned on qualifying: under pressure how fast & how many holes can you finish. All 20 in my group had 16 minutes at number 1 with 0 holes & a score of 0 at the start. The fastest finished 5 holes at -5 & I was in a group of 4 who finished 3 at -3. It was a VERY lucky qualifying scorecard for me & I had a BIG laughing fit in bed after I got the result! 

Eventually tested this morning & will now skip off to brekkie an EXTREMELY happy bunny!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Will catch up on this tread & the forum later after breakfast: stomach is growling!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 this morning and aching all over, I don't have time to be ill now as I have a birthday cake to make for the weekend.  Also at my last prescription I have a different brand of Metformin and it is playing my digestive system up again, not pleasant.


Grr! I hope things settle down and you are feeling much better very soon 



Hazel said:


> Morning people - 5.2 today


Congratulations!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  5.1.  Horrible day yesterday. no water from 8 am until 7.40 pm and no warning.  Staff at the town hall just shrugged and said the roadworks were necessary.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 and 25.C at the moment. Spoke too soon yesterday about reducing figures back to normal, no sooner had I posted when that old familiar feeling started to kick in. Sweat, blurry eyes, wobbly legs, etc. tested 2.7 bearing in mind it was 9.7 two hours previously. JB`s gluco tablets had it quickly sorted, time to speak with DSN me thinks.

I see @Hazel has done it again, congratulations.



Bloden said:


> On our way to Spain via France. Hubby tried marrowbone as a starter last night at dinner



Lamb? I thought it would be horse, lots of marrowbone mind you.

{{{HUGS}}} for you @Grannylorraine.

Have a great day folks I`m off to the club.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  5.1.  Horrible day yesterday. no water from 8 am until 7.40 pm and no warning.  Staff at the town hall just shrugged and said the roadworks were necessary.


That's awful Michael  were you able to buy any to drink?


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning although I was 5.9 when I went to the lo at 4am.... both of which were a relief because I went to bed on 14..... not been that high in ages, but I was naughty and had a couple of small glasses of cider. I also overdosed the stir fry with soy sauce and have a sneaky feeling that is pretty high in carbs. I also added a naughty dollop of honey to counteract the saltiness of the soy sauce..... needless to say, I was drinking water all night and consequently visiting the bathroom. Not had a reading that high for quite a while so I'm a bit disappointed in myself but at least things are back to normal this morning. Cider is not my normal tipple but there was nothing else in the house and I really fancied something. Lesson learned.
@Hazel Congrats on yet another HS. You are a star!
@Lanny Congrats on qualifying. I haven't a clue on most of what you write about the golf but sounds like you played a blinder under pressure this morning.
@Kaylz Isn't it nice when you are right and you can prove it! Can I just ask though.... what is eliquid?
@Anitram You are doing really well with those consistent fives, all the more remarkable when you are away on holiday.... are you being as strict diet wise as you would be at home?
@Grannylorraine Hope you are feeling better soon. Don't know how you manage to bake cakes and not be tempted to be naughty!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> Congrats on qualifying. I haven't a clue on most of what you write about the golf but sounds like you played a blinder under pressure this morning.




That’s put me in my place! Something I’ve put so time & effort into these last couple of months & you don’t have a clue!  Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Lanny

Just back from physio & definitely NO hypo this week! Tested before going, 8.3 2.5 hours after late ish breakfast then, 3 digestives, a cup of tea with milk & my usual 0.5tsp of honey at 12:30. So, just about to eat & eat not testing as I know it’s high! Not much examinations this time & only 30 minutes to do 1 of each exercise while he got his protractor, the semi circle thing, to measure the angles of movement. The left arm has improved by 5 degrees, he tells me. Gave me 1 last set of shoulder stretches: lying on bed & fill up a 2 litre bottle of water, start with some & build up to full, & hold in both hands lifting it as high over my head as possible; no where near that yet with the dumbbell he used to show me. 1 last assessment next week & I’m discharged to continue all those stretches! This time physio has been all about stretches & no ACTUAL exercises as such! 

OK I’ll test but, don’t ask the reading: after all need to know what to bolus for my chips & beans from the chip shop; my secret & you lot don’t need to know?


----------



## Lanny

Ok, I’ll relent! Shush! 14:22 BS 12.4. Could be worse! Ate & had 18 units Novorapid, usually 12 for lunch: +2 for near enough 13mmol where +2 is needed, +2 for beans & +2 for chips! I’ll test more often too, as physio is unpredictable on BS & see how it goes?


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine Hope you are feeling better soon. Don't know how you manage to bake cakes and not be tempted to be naughty!


It is difficult, but on the odd occasion I do indulge I see how it affects my bg levels and I hate seeing them high, but it is not easy.  This is going to be a Thomas the Tank Engine cake for my grandson.  I will post a picture up on the off subject thread on Sunday before we cut it.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.6 here. Was 5.4 when I woke at 5.30. Reverse Dawn? That never happens! Waited a while and reswiped, to make sure it wasn’t just that I'd been lying on the sensor - same result.





Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 this morning and aching all over, I don't have time to be ill now as I have a birthday cake to make for the weekend.  Also at my last prescription I have a different brand of Metformin and it is playing my digestive system up again, not pleasant.


Hi. I was given yaltoformin sr, and it made for unpleasant living. Pharmacist said it could be one of the ingredients that I was intolerant of. Doctors surgery pharmacist changed it back to glucophage  after a glorious technicoloured description of the effects


----------



## Grannylorraine

Carolg said:


> Hi. I was given yaltoformin sr, and it made for unpleasant living. Pharmacist said it could be one of the ingredients that I was intolerant of. Doctors surgery pharmacist changed it back to glucophage  after a glorious technicoloured description of the effects


It is so annoying as I had had the same brand for about 2 years and after the initial problems had settled down, now I feel like I am back to square one.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  Very overcast and gloomy out there, partly due to the fact it is 5 am, no doubt!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2*
Raining here again! . 
I'm starting to get worried. There's a weirdie beardie hippie in robes and sandals across the way who's building this great big wooden boat and his missus has been herding all sorts of animals into their back garden!! 
Have a great day everyone!
Dez


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds, 7.3 for me this morning, i’m now convinced Patty is on the spectrum, she really likes a pattern of behaviour and is not easily moved.  Knowing her normal pattern of aberrant (or is that abhorrent ) behaviour we’ll be heading for a hypo cluster shortly.  @MeeTooTeeTwo you’d best book your seat on that ark, places are limited to two, also if the hippy dude is wearing Birkenstocks ask him where he got them from there seems to be a shortage in these parts and my last pair have after ten years of service given up the ghost


----------



## Hazel

Hmn, 6.9 this morning

Must not eat fruit cake, I rather over indulged yesterday.    But I loved it


----------



## Michael12420

It's Thursday morning,  Rotten  and 1.9 when I awoke about 2 hours ago and then passed out.  Managed to get some biscuits down me about 30 minutes ago and am now 2.4 but feeling very wobbly and keep making typing errors but am getting on track now. Need more carbs which I am eating as I type.  Yes Alan, I purchased 5 litres of water but it is now back on.   I still can't see very well but am trying my best..


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Bit of a bedtime spike up to 9.2 but all settled down by 2am. Evening timings still work in progress.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Hmn, 6.9 this morning
> 
> Must not eat fruit cake, I rather over indulged yesterday.    But I loved it


Reverse for me Hazel 9.6. Not best food choices for me last night either


----------



## Carolg

Michael12420 said:


> It's Thursday morning,  Rotten  and 1.9 when I awoke about 2 hours ago and then passed out.  Managed to get some biscuits down me about 30 minutes ago and am now 2.4 but feeling very wobbly and keep making typing errors but am getting on track now. Need more carbs which I am eating as I type.  Yes Alan, I purchased 5 litres of water but it is now back on.   I still can't see very well but am trying my best..


Hope BG comes up soon and you feel better


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, snap, @Northerner!
Could all the people getting rain please send a bit to the Cotswolds? We are still parched here. (not all at once, though! I don’t want to seem fussy, but a nice bit of steady rain, preferably overnight would be good)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

KookyCat said:


> also if the hippy dude is wearing Birkenstocks ask him where he got them from there seems to be a shortage in these parts and my last pair have after ten years of service given up the ghost


I contacted the manufacturers, nice German guy told me "Zey vill be birk en stock next month!!"


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> It's Thursday morning,  Rotten  and 1.9 when I awoke about 2 hours ago and then passed out.  Managed to get some biscuits down me about 30 minutes ago and am now 2.4 but feeling very wobbly and keep making typing errors but am getting on track now. Need more carbs which I am eating as I type.  Yes Alan, I purchased 5 litres of water but it is now back on.   I still can't see very well but am trying my best..


Oh Michael! You do worry me  Very sorry to hear that you have dropped so low - 1.9 equals my lowest ever recorded hypo  Might I ask when you inject you bolus insulin in relation to your bedtime? It's possible that it is still active well after you have gone to bed, and dropping your levels, rather than it being the basal insulin. You do need to discuss this with your DSN if you can. Is there any possibility of you using a Libre, if only for a month?

I hope you feel better soon - remember that having such an extreme hypo will put you at risk of more hypos in the next 24 hours as it's likely your liver's stocks of glucose have also been depleted.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Was an absolute scorcher yesterday, spent most of the day without a t-shirt on till my grandad  came for tea, only put a vest top on and was absolutely dripping 

6.9 for me this morning 

@rebrascora eliquid is vape liquid, I switched to vaping in 2017 (I cant give up nicotine yet as I gave up a lot when I was diagnosed so I still need that lol) shop bought eliquid can be expensive, a 120ml bottle I’ve seen as expensive as £20! whereas I could make a litre of one of Bruce’s favourites for just over £10 so its far cheaper to mix my own and also a lot of the “premium” ones are stuffed full of sucralose and I cant stand the aftertaste of sucralose so with  mixing my own I don’t use any  

Have a great day folks!! 
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.8 and no hypo last night woohoo! 

Eye clinic today, I’ve worn a track to the place including collisions with lamp posts and signposts. Today I will endeavour to negotiate an incident free exit, Watch this space - that’s what I’ll be trying to do!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning 8.8 and no hypo last night woohoo!
> 
> Eye clinic today, I’ve worn a track to the place including collisions with lamp posts and signposts. Today I will endeavour to negotiate an incident free exit, Watch this space - that’s what I’ll be trying to do!


Good luck! Did your shiny new crutches arrive?
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a very wet Thursday! Went to bed on 7.2 after a meal out, not too carby honest guv! A couple of glasses of “pop” so much so we left the car and walked home, only problem is we now have to walk back for it in this weather. Waking reading at 7.30 a very high, for me, 7.9. Pre bolused for one slice of Burgen ( 3 units)  went in the shower and at 8 checked my BGs again incase of mucky digit. 8.8! In the words of the great Toyah Wilcox, “ Ith’s a Mythstery”. Have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Michael12420

I inject Novorapid at about 5.45 pm.  Last night my readings were 4.3, I injected 3 units and had sandwiches as it is too hot to eat a cooked meal.  The sandwiches were quite substantial - about 3 slices of a normal UK loaf. My basal is injected at 7 pm  and I go to bed at 7.30 as I get so tired. I reduced my basal to 16.  Chest, abdomen and left arm very grazed after the fall. Just done another reading and it is 10.  Don't have a DSN.  Nearest specialist consultant is a 100km round trip and I do not feel safe driving at the moment.  In any case there is a 6 month waiting list.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, such a hot and sticky night last night, overcast at present but hopefully will brighten up. 6.4 for me this morning which I’m surprised at as was very naughty yesterday and had 2 bacon butties for tea which were delicious. Going to ring DN today to see if I can have an HbA1c to see how I am getting on and query tingling feet, is this a problem - no idea? Hot flushes today, damn things have been and gone twice over the years but seem to be coming back for a third visit and they’re not welcome, hey ho!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

08:16 BS 8.5. Almost expected with the new exercise last night: hard work; could have put up midnight Levemir but, too lazy to test, & kept it at 20. Well, it’ll get easier & the BS will come back down so, not unduly worried! 

Boy, did I FREEZE going to the little girl’s room just now for a call of nature! I’m sitting back in bed with the heater on for a bit until I warm up! Shivering, covered in icicles emoji! 

A nice hot of cup of tea with brekkie will also go down nicely! 

Then it’s the opening round of the golf I qualified for & I have 2 days to play 18 holes: 3rd tournament now & see if I can get to the weekend round. 

Then, next week I’m be glued to the TV watching the real thing: The Open at Royal Portrush; incidently directly opposite Kellys the biggest, & some say the most imfamous, nightclub in NI, I think in the whole of Ireland, where there are coach loads of mostly teens & young twenty year olds, go every Saturday night! It WAS the little night club at the back of the former Golf Links Hotel that golfers visiting stayed there to play the course opposite: NI even during the troubles was known, not so well as now of course, as a weekend golfer’s haven with all the beautiful courses along The Causeway Coast. But, that little nightclub outgrew it’s boundaries, as it were, & has taken over the entire hotel as visitors dried up as the violence, this was before the peace of The Good Friday Agreement, escalated & the hotel is no more! Locals who play there don’t need a hotel! Kellys is now huge as it's now the whole building! It’s known as a hotbed of vice etc. at the weekend with people coming from all over Ireland, down south too! So, the pro golfers can have a handy party after they finish, if they’re up for it, across the road from the course! 

Incidentally,, good girl me, has never been there except once as a young child dad took me, my other two younger siblings & mum there for Sunday lunch when it was still The Golf Links Hotel. My younger brother was a party animal & went practically every weekend while he was still here at school before becoming a Londoner after he went off to uni!  Nightclubs were never my thing even in my hey day of my teenage years: was into Classical music & not pop & certainly not at ear splitting volumes! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.9 for me this morning. Day off work to bake and start preparing grandsons party food, and housework.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

4.6 for me this morning, which crawled up to 4.9 as I crawled out of bed. Still, all’s well with the world. My new computer is all wired up and running. Trouble is, in the data transfer a lot of programs have disappeared, so it’s a bit of a pain reloading stuff.



It’s a bit of a beast - you can turn all the lights off if you want - and in addition to all the usual fans, it’s water cooled, so when I’m hammering beasties it won’t get too warm. All built to my specs by a company half a mile away.

I won’t be playing on it today much, England are playing Australia in the cricket World Cup semifinal. The old enemy. What fun

The Tesco delivery arrived this morning, so I’ll have an agonising decision to make this evening - what to eat?   Decisions, decisions...

Anyway, have a good day folks. I will, for sure


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Morning everyone. For the first time in 3 weeks I've crossed the border into sixland with a 6.5 this morning. How come, I keep asking myself, especially after a 5.0 post-prandial last night.
> 
> Sometimes it all seems such a mystery.
> 
> Martin


Delayed effect of the chips quite possibly xx


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 for me this morning which I will very happily accept. It has gone up to 8.7 now and all I had for breakfast was some lettuce and cheese coleslaw and then some celery and mushrooms with sour cream, onion and chive dips later, so shouldn't have needed any bolus but at least it is still under 10 and will hopefully go down with a bit of work in the garden.... goodness knows the garden needs it!

@Kaylz Thanks for the explanation. I thought it might be something to do with vaping but didn't realise you could mix your own... the modern equivalent of a roll your own cigarette I guess. Thankfully smoking was something that I was never tempted to try.....wish I could say the same for chocolate or perhaps I wouldn't be here on this forum! 

@Hazel You just do that every once in a while to make the rest of us feel better don't you?
Wow, fruitloaf!!!.... I wouldn't dare! Was it a special occasion? Curious to know what your reading was after eating it.... ie. did it put you into double figures??


----------



## Hazel

No not double figures just higher than normal. 
Not a special occasion as such, just something at the church, with home baking.
Fruit cake, I cannot resist, it was gorgeous and I had to have seconds.   The Baker gave me some to bring home.   Oh but I did enjoy it


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Thanks for the explanation. I thought it might be something to do with vaping but didn't realise you could mix your own... the modern equivalent of a roll your own cigarette I guess. Thankfully smoking was something that I was never tempted to try.....wish I could say the same for chocolate or perhaps I wouldn't be here on this forum!


I started smoking at 11!  gave up and switched to vaping 18/11/17 It's great being able to mix my own (I do Bruce's and my mum's as well) its turned into a hobby for me and something I can focus on, it took me off being too focused on my diabetes so has been a huge help to me, vaping is a hobby for me too now as I'm getting into rebuildable tanks as well, now now that's not the reason you or any of the rest of us are here! plus side of vaping too, mix all the things that I would love to eat and get the flavour of it without having to take the insulin, the concentrates can also be used in drinks/foods etc xx


----------



## rebrascora

Hazel said:


> No not double figures just higher than normal.
> Not a special occasion as such, just something at the church, with home baking.
> Fruit cake, I cannot resist, it was gorgeous and I had to have seconds.   The Baker gave me some to bring home.   Oh but I did enjoy it


What! You had seconds and still didn't hit double figures! That really is rubbing salt in the wound! So pleased you enjoyed it though! Have some for me next time!


----------



## nonethewiser

7.4 after a bad sleep due to heat, you can't win, sleep with duvet off get cold, sleep with it on and wake up wringing wet.


----------



## Flower

Kaylz said:


> Good luck! Did your shiny new crutches arrive?
> xx


They did arrive and are very red and very shiny! They seem to be working well in forward gear , I avoided walking in to any posts or trees on the way home from the eye hospital.


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> They did arrive and are very red and very shiny! They seem to be working well in forward gear , I avoided walking in to any posts or trees on the way home from the eye hospital.
> 
> View attachment 11922


 I like those, very snazzy! 

Well done, it's the stairs I struggle with, Bruce tends to drag me up them! 
xx


----------



## KookyCat

Flower said:


> They did arrive and are very red and very shiny! They seem to be working well in forward gear , I avoided walking in to any posts or trees on the way home from the eye hospital.
> 
> View attachment 11922


Hey flower, they’re very snazzy, hope the eye hospital went well and you avoided those trees


----------



## KARNAK

Hi Folks a bit late in the day, internet was off this morning a new router on its way. 5.1 so not a bad result afraid Ted is not too well tonight, had a few sniffles over the last few days, seems too got hold of me.  Have a safe night my friends, hopefully speak with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

Aww! Poor Ted! Get well soon @KARNAK


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi Folks a bit late in the day, internet was off this morning a new router on its way. 5.1 so not a bad result afraid Ted is not too well tonight, had a few sniffles over the last few days, seems too got hold of me.  Have a safe night my friends, hopefully speak with you all tomorrow.


Get well soon Ted


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Tada!  Can you spot when I had an evening snack?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.2 for me too!*

Last night I dreamed I was eating a ten-pound marshmallow. 
When I woke up this morning the pillow was gone.

Morning all, have a great day.
Dez


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  After the trauma of yesterday decided to overdo it last night.  Before dinner I was 4.7.  Had a Vietnamese baked chicken dish with rather a lot of linguine, only injected 2 units of Novorapid.  Followed it with a large slice of chocolate cake spread liberally with the Spanish version of Nutella. I was convinced that it would mean a hypo-free night,  Only had 14 units of Toujeo. Woke up to 2,9!   Perhaps tonight I have to have a WHOLE chocolate cake.  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me.

Good luck to anyone that needs it today and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carolg

11.1 this morning. Overdone the hypo treatment before tea the out at knitting group n had a chock biscuit. 
Forgot to say diabetes review went well.different nurse. Very much that I can up and down insulin a bit. Answered some of my questions. Weighed and thought my weight had gone down. Face was a picture when I told her it was up and what it had been lol. Review in 3 months


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, another 5.2, snap @Northerner


----------



## SueEK

5.9 for me this morning, not sure I’ll ever get a HS, well done to those of you that have. Spoke to nurse yesterday about HbA1c and tingly feet, having bloods done this morning and review in 10 days so that’s good. Overcast again in Brighton but still very warm. 
@Michael12420 nothing makes sense to me about diabetes. 
@Anitram glad you’ve enjoyed your break to the lovely Isle of Wight
Glad your review went well @Carolg 
My grandsons 8th birthday tomorrow and party to attend and car boot on Sunday so I’ll be busy.  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend too x


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Morning all, another 5.2, snap @Northerner


How DO you do it Hazel? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning!

Honest @KARNAK I didn't send you my sniffles! But hope it doesn't get too rough like I did last night, was thunderstorms here but still very warm in the evening which with having the sniffles started a coughing fit, which lasted 20 minutes and made me even warmer so today my head is thumping and my throat feels red raw and fiery  all I wanna do is go back to bed but I cant 

Anyways its a 7.0 for me this morning, hardly surprising given the way I feel

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 6.1 amid the sea of House Specials 

I hope you start to feel better ASAP Ted


----------



## nonethewiser

6,3 after a better nights sleep.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here.


----------



## Hazel

SueEK said:


> How DO you do it Hazel? xx



Just practise Sue, practise
And taking all my meds regularly
Plus I am too scared of diabetic complications.
Hope that answers your question


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny ( ish) Friday. A back to normal 6.2, like you @SueEK I've never had a HS, but I’m special in other ways!  Have a great day. I’m trying to think of ways to become a millionaire as daughter number 2 has just booked her wedding for next July. Daughter number three is getting married this December! At least I know in a years time that’s them all off our hands!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Had a great day out at Colchester zoo yesterday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 for me this morning after a late night snack on Ritz crackers that had appeared in the cupboard. Oh well self inflicted


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Just practise Sue, practise
> And taking all my meds regularly
> Plus I am too scared of diabetic complications.
> Hope that answers your question


I’m doing the same but not there yet, hopefully will at some point, early days yet I suppose. Well done to you


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke in the night for a wee and found my BG was 2.2, so I ate three JBs and went back to sleep. Woke up on 6.2, which is neat

I’m shortly going off the the surgery for a review with the nurse. This one is BP and asthma, not diabetes. More arguments.

Tell you what, England stuffed Australia yesterday. England got them 223 all out, then knocked off the runs with more than 17 overs to spare with only two wickets lost. It was humiliating for the Aussies. Nothing wrong with that, mind.

Spent an antisocial afternoon playing on the computer while watching cricket on the iPad. Spent an hour downloading a game only to discover it won’t run on Windows 10, even in emulation mode (pretending to be Windows 8). I think that’s what’s wrong with me, my brain is fine, in Mikey 66.6, but the body is in 82.5, specially the legs. Error 404, file not found.

Have a good day, folks, POETS day for wage slaves.


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me this morning despite having a bad day yesterday and being on or around 10 most of the day and just feeling unwell.... mostly indigestion I think.... but it really put me out of sorts and resorted to slurping the Gaviscon from the bottle. Going to try carbs for breakfast again today, so I have pre bolussed and I'm giving it an hour before I measure out my bran flakes. Fingers crossed!

@Northerner @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo many congrats on your House Specials. I hope you all have a special day to follow.
@mikeyB Thanks for that cricket update. I don't have a TV and totally forgot to check online for result. Got to love it when we stuff the old adversary! Hope we can maintain that form for the final.
@Anitram Safe journey home and well done for getting back into the 5s after your naughty chip forage into the 6s.... Can't believe you have only had one such minor blip considering you have been on hols. You must have steely self control!
@KARNAK and @Kaylz Hope you are both feeling a bit (or even a lot) better today.
@Michael12420 Your readings really are concerning! Have you tried reducing your basal insulin a little bit. You would be better being a bit on the high side for a while than having hypos like this so regularly. I wonder if your pancreas is starting back up. That is a lot of surplus carbs in that meal beyond just 2 units of NR. I really would encourage you to seek medical advice (I understand that it is a long round trip but this is getting pretty serious) or reduce the insulin further.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.8, thankyou for all your kind wishes. Feel much the same today so take it easy day, my goodness so many HS @Northerner @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations.

@Michael12420 I have to agree with @rebrascora you need to get advice asap.

Hope you get better soon @Kaylz.

Have great day folks stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Hope you get better soon @Kaylz.



Cheers Ted, your welcome to scoot your butt to Scotland and we can feel sorry for ourselves together! 

Get better soon my lovely 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Benny G said:


> Feeling a bit groggy today. Slept right through a 6 hour hypo. The alarm on my smartwatch is alright while I am awake, but sometimes I sleep like a log. Have a good day, almost the weekend.
> View attachment 11926


 Hope things settle for you and you feel better soon, that doesn't look good  You're a whizz with tech - can you link your smart watch to a cattle prod?


----------



## Lanny

12:23 BS 7.5. I woke feeling awful! I have the sniffles too now& my throat is really sore! So, really don’t want to eat but, need insulin. Making soup & get that down for Novorapid, already had meds & Midday Levemir.  A rare frown only because I’m feeling rough!

Propping up my chin to wish you all a Good Morning & a Wonderful Day, just because I’m feeling awful I don’t want you lot to be miserable like me! A  at least if not quite my usual cheeky wink!

Soup, Novorapid & then physio stretches: oh joy; that water bottle stretch is VERY hard work still!  My right neck & shoulder are taking all of the strain as that’s the stronger arm that’s helping the left arm up! Makes sense I suppose but, better mention next & last week at physio.


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 12:23 BS 7.5. I woke feeling awful! I have the sniffles too now& my throat is really sore! So, really don’t want to eat but, need insulin. Making soup & get that down for Novorapid, already had meds & Midday Levemir.  A rare frown only because I’m feeling rough!
> 
> Propping up my chin to wish you all a Good Morning & a Wonderful Day, just because I’m feeling awful I don’t want you lot to be miserable like me! A  at least if not quite my usual cheeky wink!
> 
> Soup, Novorapid & then physio stretches: oh joy; that water bottle stretch is VERY hard work still!  My right neck & shoulder are taking all of the strain as that’s the stronger arm that’s helping the left arm up! Makes sense I suppose but, better mention next & last week at physio.


Look after yourself Lanny


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  

I went to see the Moon in Harrogate yesterday


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  6.3, without the whole chocolate cake.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Taking car to garage. Leak in the power steering. I replaced a sensor myself through which fluid had been gushing but now it's coming from somewhere else. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today.


----------



## nonethewiser

Woke at 6 to 4.7, libre showed a nice flat line overnight.  Fell back to sleep and woke to a commotion, bird had got in thru window and was trapped behind curtain, like the bird wife was in a flap about it getting in bedroom, kept curtains tight shut and gently pushed the window open wider, it flew out and surprisingly didn't leave a mess behind.

Last time we had a bird in house it came in by the patio door, it left a trail of destruction behind.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

5.7 for me today, still feeling absolutely dreadful and my throat is very tender but at least it's not a dry cough anymore 

Dull here but still very clammy 

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, 5.7 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

A HS for me today.  Still sorting out stuff for tomorrow's birthday party and very behind, going to be a long day in th kitchen and cleaning.  


@khskel hope the car is not too much to fix, oh the joys of motoring.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here (a nice round number to bait @KookyCat)
Am using a Libre to spare my fingers, but spent yesterday sewing curtains, and jabbed far more pins into my fingers than I ever test during the course of a day!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A HS for me today.  Still sorting out stuff for tomorrow's birthday party and very behind, going to be a long day in th kitchen and cleaning.
> 
> 
> @khskel hope the car is not too much to fix, oh the joys of motoring.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.1 today.*

I went to the doctor the other day and told him I had chronic insomnia.
He said "Try lying on the edge of your bed, you'll soon drop off"

Have a great Saturday everyone!
Dez


----------



## Carolg

Anitram said:


> Safely back home in gloriously sunny Berkshire after a lovely week on the Isle of Wight, and a 5.8 on the meter this morning.
> 
> Thought for the day -  Always tell the truth, then you'll never have to remember what you said.
> 
> So true.
> 
> Martin.


Love the thought. Especially when your head is full of mince


----------



## Carolg

11.1 this morning, but out to Italian restaurant for meal last night so left Waggon home so less distance to fall off. Busy weekend then last day to work, yippidy doo dah. (Dancing emoji). Have a good, safe weekend all


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 6.4.  Not waking though as I’m going to bed soon! 

Tried sleeping all night & couldn’t: too excited; gave up & been awake since 05:05.  I finished my opening round of golf yesterday & got my best ever, bearing in mind I’ve only been in 3, tournament opening round scorecard of -20 for 18 holes. Played 13 holes on Thursday & had 5 to finish yesterday. Finished around 14:40 despite feeling rough in bed & finished at 32 & I thought I had a fair chance of staying in the top half of 50 out of 100 for the final weekend round today & tomorrow to play 18 holes. When I tried going to bed after Midnight Levemir I’d slipped down to 39 with 13 people left to finish their rounds. I was too nervously excited to do any more than lightly doze at intervals without actually falling asleep. I gave up after 5am. & kept nervously checking the leaderboard as each person finished their rounds & I stayed at 39 the time. I was getting more excited. Knew when the round finished at 07:45 that I was through at 39 but, had to wait until 8am. for the official result. I’m through at 39. I’m now in a group of 100 at number 70 & we all get finalist medals regardless of where, or even if we don’t play, numbered from 100 to 4 then, bronze, silver & gold for the top three. No medal until Monday when it’s over! I’m SO, wired, tired & happy that after 3 tournaments, & that CRAZY frenzied qualifying round, I made it to the final weekend! Whoo who! 

Now, I’ll get a few hours of sleep before my lunchtime meds. 

Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s the weekend again & time to go wild! I’ll be playing golf, once I’m up again!


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> 11.1 this morning, but out to Italian restaurant for meal last night so left Waggon home so less distance to fall off. Busy weekend then last day to work, yippidy doo dah. (Dancing emoji). Have a good, safe weekend all


Hey! Someone else is making up & verbalising their own emojis! 

New admin, whoever you are, please note there are not enough official emojis for use on this forum!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Busy weekend then last day to work, yippidy doo dah. (Dancing emoji).


----------



## eggyg

Rather late chaps. Mr Eggy has been reading a book on MY iPad and, like the laundry, he thinks we have a magic fairy that does all the menial things like putting things on to charge! Anyways enough of that rant. A rather mundane 6.4, to go with the rather mundane day, warm but dull. Quite good gardening weather so will venture out after doing my rather mundane chores. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks still not too well 2.4 a half hour later after adjustments 2.2. Managed to drag it up, at the moment 7.1 feel better. Well done @Grannylorraine HS hope you are feeling better and the cooking is successful?

@khskel how did the repair go if at all.?

Early night folks, please stay safe my friends, goodnight.


----------



## khskel

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks still not too well 2.4 a half hour later after adjustments 2.2. Managed to drag it up, at the moment 7.1 feel better. Well done @Grannylorraine HS hope you are feeling better and the cooking is successful?
> 
> @khskel how did the repair go if at all.?
> 
> Early night folks, please stay safe my friends, goodnight.


Luckily nowt too serious. Should have it back on Tuesday. Just waiting for the part.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks still not too well 2.4 a half hour later after adjustments 2.2. Managed to drag it up, at the moment 7.1 feel better. Well done @Grannylorraine HS hope you are feeling better and the cooking is successful?
> 
> @khskel how did the repair go if at all.?
> 
> Early night folks, please stay safe my friends, goodnight.


I hope you have managed a good night Ted


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

5.9 happy with that. Little dull at present on the coast, off to car boot soon. Had blood test Friday so awaiting results, bit nervous as to what they will be. Fingers crossed they have come down a little. Review in 10 days. I have increased carbs as directed by dietician due to weight loss so depending on result may need a re-think, hope not. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. Keep well xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.7.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - another 5.2


----------



## nonethewiser

6 on the nose.  Have a great sunday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

5.9 for me this morning

Absolutely sweltering here already so windows are as far open as we can have them with Bubbles here 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me and back on the fingerpricking for a while.

Might risk a bit of gardening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. That’s what comes of trying to outsmart the gardening hypo with pre-emptive biscuits at the time...it gets you overnight instead.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.6 this a.m.*

I bumped into an old friend yesterday.
He told me he had taken a job as a postman.

He said it was better than walking the streets.

Have a good day, everybody
Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me today no idea why it is that high


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers! A glorious morning here oop north. Was naughty and went to bed on a 5.3 didn’t have a snack, thought I would wing it. Up this morning on 6.5 but hey I survived the night. Off to help a friend celebrate his 75th birthday today, a nice Sunday lunch beckons and perhaps a glass of something celebratory. Have a smashing Sunday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - another 5.2


Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


>


Love this


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> 08:44 BS 6.4.  Not waking though as I’m going to bed soon!
> 
> Tried sleeping all night & couldn’t: too excited; gave up & been awake since 05:05.  I finished my opening round of golf yesterday & got my best ever, bearing in mind I’ve only been in 3, tournament opening round scorecard of -20 for 18 holes. Played 13 holes on Thursday & had 5 to finish yesterday. Finished around 14:40 despite feeling rough in bed & finished at 32 & I thought I had a fair chance of staying in the top half of 50 out of 100 for the final weekend round today & tomorrow to play 18 holes. When I tried going to bed after Midnight Levemir I’d slipped down to 39 with 13 people left to finish their rounds. I was too nervously excited to do any more than lightly doze at intervals without actually falling asleep. I gave up after 5am. & kept nervously checking the leaderboard as each person finished their rounds & I stayed at 39 the time. I was getting more excited. Knew when the round finished at 07:45 that I was through at 39 but, had to wait until 8am. for the official result. I’m through at 39. I’m now in a group of 100 at number 70 & we all get finalist medals regardless of where, or even if we don’t play, numbered from 100 to 4 then, bronze, silver & gold for the top three. No medal until Monday when it’s over! I’m SO, wired, tired & happy that after 3 tournaments, & that CRAZY frenzied qualifying round, I made it to the final weekend! Whoo who!
> 
> Now, I’ll get a few hours of sleep before my lunchtime meds.
> 
> Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s the weekend again & time to go wild! I’ll be playing golf, once I’m up again!


Daft question Lanny. Is this virtual golf???


----------



## Carolg

Not too happy with myself. Food choices were non existent last night. Back to grazing as really tired. Mostly emotionally tired. Can’t balance everything but trying. Late night last night but chair sleep as well. Grrr. Housework calls so have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Not too happy with myself. Food choices were non existent last night. Back to grazing as really tired. Mostly emotionally tired. Can’t balance everything but trying. Late night last night but chair sleep as well. Grrr. Housework calls so have a good Sunday everyone


Don't beat yourself up @Carolg, you're only human, and I can certainly recognise how you are feeling, so try and relax and look forward to better days {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Strange incident yesterday. 2 weeks ago I started a new sensor midday on Saturday. Yesterday afternoon it told me I had 9 hours to go. That’s a whole half day for freeWell, I’m not going to set an alarm, so I applied a new sensor before bed. That told me I was 6.3 this morning

My updated phone app gave me exactly the same result. I can’t update my reader, it’s too old, so I’ll be ringing Abbott tomorrow.

Silly afternoon yesterday. No cricket, so on my flashy high end computer, I downloaded a 21 year old game updated for modern machines - Grim Fandango. One of my favourite games, a daft adventure in the Land of the Dead with a joke a minute. Great fun. I know, it’s childish, but there’s nothing wrong with that. So is whacking balls across a net. 

Anyway, won’t be doing that this afternoon, it’s the Cricket World Cup Final, England play New Zealand. If I don’t appear tomorrow, it’ll be because England lost

Have a good day, everyone, even those who have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.8 went to bed on 9 so don`t know what happened there. Been invited to a (TIFA) Torbay Insulin and Food Adjustment course, its over 5 weeks they should be able too tell me what I already know and do.

Well done again @Hazel.

Take care @Carolg, {{{HUGS}}} from me too.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Docb

6.4 0n my first gliclazide free day.  Up to 9.5 1 hour after breakfast....mmmm.

Don't have Sky so have been following cricket for the last few weeks on TMS.  Cos its on Ch4 I tuned in for a bit but have gone back to TMS.  The old adage is true, the pictures are much better on the radio!


----------



## Jodee

6.9 this morning I thought creeping up again.  I was doing ok I thought but since I got the NHS letter recall for 2nd mammogram and other tests I've been stressing + today I have a scratchy throat.  I went to bed last night on 10 mmol again 

Going to get horizontal now and watch a movie on the Kindle.

Its baking hot here I shall wait for the shade to come on the garden before heading outside.

Have a great day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

Carolg said:


> Not too happy with myself. Food choices were non existent last night. Back to grazing as really tired. Mostly emotionally tired. Can’t balance everything but trying. Late night last night but chair sleep as well. Grrr. Housework calls so have a good Sunday everyone


Carol it happens to us all.  I had my grandsons birthday party today and all my resolve to eat well went out the window, only a small piece of cake, but sandwiches, crisps and other assorted rubbish.  Plus because of preparing the food for the party I didn't do my run this morning.  Going to get back on course tomorrow.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all.    Now this is becoming plain embarrassing, yet another 5.2


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Morning all.    Now this is becoming plain embarrassing, yet another 5.2


Well done Hazel, you’re a star!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds, 6.2 this morning, the birds are singing, there’s a gently breeze and the sun is threatening.  Glorious


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning all.    Now this is becoming plain embarrassing, yet another 5.2


It is quite remarkable!  But a very good number to be waking on  Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today after a 'lie-in' beyond 6 am  Well, I am retired!  Blue skies and bright sunshine here, might have to do a spot of gardening so I can fill the garden waste bin and make sure I get my money's worth (£39 here for March-November collections).

@mikeyB, I will concede that cricket _can_ be exciting  Watch the finale of the match after the British Grand Prix (well done Lewis!), and I was on the edge of my seat  I think that ranks along with Helen Housby's penalty shot in England'as netball team victory in the Commonwealth games, and Jonny Wilkinson's drop kick in the 2003 RWC  Astonishing!


----------



## Hazel

Congrats to England, sorry but it escapes me, just glorified rounders - ducks flying missiles. 

I watched the mens tennis final, what skill, what a match, could not call it.   Congrats to both players, 5 hours..... They must have been exhausted. 

Thanks @Northerner and @SueEK for your kind words


----------



## Carolg

A better 6.7 for me. Didn’t munch last night so that makes all the difference. Awake early in prep for last day. I feel a song in my heart. “Zippidy do dah”. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

These Mondays come round quickly 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  2.7  for me despite a substantial dinner last night.


----------



## Lanny

07:12 BS 10.7. Oh dear!  Forgot to check in the whole day yesterday & it was 8.7. Obviously under bolused for dinner last night!  Ah well, Novorapid will soon take care of that. 

Finished my weekend round of golf yesterday & dropped a lot of shots: much harder wind conditions; scored only -16 for 18 holes. Currently sitting at 85 but, some still haven’t finished & round ends at 07:45 with official result at 8am when I’ll get my finalist medal with my finishing number on it! 

Now then, the real golf, as opposed to virtual, is wreaking havoc with my timings today! Public transport, buses & trains, are running a “The Open” timetable, as opposed to a Bank Holiday one, all week & it was a good thing I double checked online the time of buses today. My xrays appointment at the hospital is at 13:10 & my normal bus of 12:40 that gets there at 13:10 isn’t on & I have to get the 10:00 bus that gets there at 10:30 & the next one is too late at 13:40 getting there at 14:10. So, I have a wait of over 2.5 hours at the hospital before my appointment. No wonder I got one so quickly. I wonder how many people said they couldn’t make appointments for this week because of The Open? 

So, I’ll get my golf result & post the medal when I get it, physio & breakfast. Then, bring kindle with me & get the 10am bus for a LONG wait at the hospital.

Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks! 

7.3 for me this morning, is it because someone messed up my tea last night? or is it cause I'm worrying about the dentist in a few hours? who knows lol, don't even know why I'm worrying about the dentist, as far as I'm aware this one is only a filling whereas next weeks appointment is the 3 teeth out

Anyways dull but still warm here, think its meant to brighten up though fingers crossed

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, the 6s seem popular this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Checking in late
With 5.8*

Two overweight blokes in a pub, one says to the other "Your round!"
The other one says, "So are you, you fat bast**d!"

Morning everyone, have a nice day!
Dez


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a great big 10.8 for me after one of the most erratic bg weekends I can remember  2.3 all the way up to 20.2 and then yoyo-ing all weekend. Away from home and 'had' to eat white bread ,chips, drink alcohol- my diabetes likes dull and it didn't like what it got. Heading downwards now and back to normality I hope. 

@mikeyB hope you managed to keep your bg in check through the cricket! Tennis on my ipad, cricket on the tv, erratic bg to start with  All perfectly timed to reach a finale together


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear @Flower  & I thought I’m high! What a pair we are?


----------



## Lanny

Here it is my finalist medal! Actually noted the wrong number: finished at 84!


----------



## Lanny

Can’t hang about: rush, rush, rush this morning! Catch up later when I can!


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> A better 6.7 for me. Didn’t munch last night so that makes all the difference. Awake early in prep for last day. I feel a song in my heart. “Zippidy do dah”. Have a good day all


Woo hoo! Are you taking games in, like the last day at school?  X


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> 7.3 for me this morning, is it because someone messed up my tea last night? or is it cause I'm worrying about the dentist in a few hours? who knows lol, don't even know why I'm worrying about the dentist, as far as I'm aware this one is only a filling whereas next weeks appointment is the 3 teeth out
> 
> Anyways dull but still warm here, think its meant to brighten up though fingers crossed
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> xx


Or is it because there’s a Y in the day?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Or is it because there’s a Y in the day?


quite possibly just that! I've given up fretting about numbers like that though lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Another 6: albeit at the top end, 6.9. @Hazel, can I borrow your metre, mine is obviously broken? Another glorious morning, after a day of indulgence yesterday I will mostly be working it off in the garden, in between lounging on my errr loungers! Have a marvellous Monday, especially @Carolg. Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this today, after eating some of the party food yesterday.  I was going to be so good and then will power gave up.  oh well will get back on track today.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> A better 6.7 for me. Didn’t munch last night so that makes all the difference. Awake early in prep for last day. I feel a song in my heart. “Zippidy do dah”. Have a good day all


Hope all goes well for you last day as a wage slave @Carolg!  Happy retirement!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke up on 4.4 according to the reader, and 4.6 according to the phone app. That's after a middle of the night correction of a 2.2 with three JBs so pretty damned accurate correction if you ask me.  Anyway, getting out of bed and making a coffee, and having a vape has eased that up to 5.4, so a great start to the day.

Amazing game of Cricket in the final yesterday. I won't go into details, because it's all over the news that England are world champions. Or rather, Ben Stokes is, who surely must be in line for a knighthood

Absolute disaster last evening, just to ruin everything. I was adjusting my riser recliner chair to settle down after sticking a piece of cow in the oven, when there was a loud bang and the chair stopped working in seat extension mode. Dead as a doornail. Obviously some electrical event, but I couldn't see any problem, and nothing else stopped working. Anyway, I'm waiting for an engineer to call and restore my equanimity. Meanwhile, I'm using the sofa, which does recline, but its a struggle climbing off. Oh well, these things are sent to try us.

It's a beautiful sunny day here in the red rose county. My mobility scooter is being serviced today, and its a haircut day as well, so a bit busy. Have a great day folks, and commiserations if you are a New Zealander.


----------



## Kaylz

Filling done  lets just say dinner was well erm interesting  filling was on the side I usually eat on! 

Was offered the broken tooth out today but declined as at least next week the denture will be going in straight after so I should be able to vape without worrying about sucking the clots out and risking dry socket

Had a wax mould of the denture with the teeth that are already missing and have to say it looks pretty good! 
xx


----------



## Lanny

Just got here at the hospital & checked in: loads of people; I’ll bet early like me because of public transport! Receptionist didn’t even bat an eyelash! 

Just got called in at 10:50am just as I was composing what’s above. Always worth checking in straight away as they’ll fit you in if they can because you’re there! Got out at 11:05 just in time for the hospital mini bus to the station at 11:08. 

It’s only Monday, & the practice rounds started yesterday, & it’s MADNESS out there! It was only my local bus service, more or less at my front door 750 steps down the lane to the main road, that has changed their timetable. All the other bus services have loads of extra services. There’s a whole brand new fleet of double decker air conditioned buses & I got the Belfast Express back from the bus station. Had to get a taxi back from the town centre so, not quite so convenient. Traffic is chock a block & LOADS of visitors, even in my little town off the beaten track. 

I’ve seen GOT madness these 5-8 years but, this tops that by ten times! It was 168 years ago since The Open was at Portrush & it’s a mad house! It’ll go completely mental if Rory McIlroy wins it! 

So, I’m back earlier than if I’d taken the normal local bus at 12:40 getting there at 13:10! Who’d thought it!


----------



## Northerner

Benny G said:


> Good afternoon,
> Flatish 3.0 out of bed. The low carb has abolished daytime spikes, overnight Levemir still needs tweeking.
> Postman delivered results from latest eye exam, back ground retinopathy level 1. A great result, as no sign of maculopathy and next appointment extended back to 12 months.
> A good start to the week.


Great news about the eyes


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks kept it a bit high after a couple of days around twoish, not nice but controllable. Just been to the loo, sat down, noticed my boxer shorts was missing of definitive article said undoable buttons. On reflection and under scrutiny, said buttons was in reverse no wonder the piles are playing up. Well 8.7 this morning back down to 5.8 now, have to renew my passport tomorrow as off to France in a couple of weeks. Still a bit weak to reply to posts so forgive me for not responding except for @Carolg, happy retirement welcome too the club.

Sleep tight my friends time to trawl the forum.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I've caught the @Hazel bug!


----------



## Hazel

After a sleepness night - 4.6
Might need to drop Lantus again


----------



## KookyCat

Morning bumble bees, a round 7 today.  8 working days to go before I have 15 glorious days of freedom, so mark my words get your wellies and waterproofs out, every single year thus far the rain has set in the day before I have leave and generally leaves the day I go back to work.  Perhaps it’s nature’s way of trying to rid me from this green and pleasant isle


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  8.1 - just as well as I have to have two molars out this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, on yet another glorious day, I’m getting quite suspicious about this, I live in the Lake District, do they not know we need rain to keep our lakes filled to supply Manchester with water? I’m not bothered really, it’s great, long may it last! Anyways, digression again, 6.2 today. It’ll have to do as @Hazel hasn’t yet sent me her meter. Well done @Northerner on the HS. I’m not jealous at all!  Another day of gardening/pond building awaits, after the ironing.  Have a tremendous Tuesday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Took ages to get to sleep last night due to noisy hedgehog courtship in the back garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks!  

Well first treatment at the dentist since I was diagnosed and have heard folk suffering with levels after anaesthetic but I did not too bad with a high of 8 at tea time, not too bad considering I woke to a 7.3, lets hope they behave just as well next week! 

It's a 6.6 this morning and off out in an hour to go sign on, can I make it hypo free this time? only time will tell lol

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. I did a second sneaky swipe ten minutes later, in the hopes of having budged up a point to a HS, but I was still stubbornly 5.1.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Libre sensors ordered ready for going to Dorset in a few weeks time.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another late check in for me. Temporary reprieve from my insomnia!
*5.3 for me this morning,*

_A man takes his Rottweiler to the vet.
He tells the vet, "My dog's cross-eyed, is there anything you can do for him?"
"Well," says the vet, "let's have a look at him"
So, he picks the dog up and examines his eyes, then checks his teeth.
Finally, he says "I'm going to have to put him down."
"What? Because he's cross-eyed? "
"No, because he's really heavy"_

Have a great day, everyone.

Dez


----------



## Rob51

8.7 for me this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning 7.1 today that’ll do! 

Lovely to see an HS @Northerner- nice try @Robin- those lovely 5.2’s are definitely not as elusive as they used to be round these parts. I’m sure I’ve contributed at least 1 this year!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

khskel said:


> _Took ages to get to sleep last night due to noisy hedgehog courtship in the back garden_.



I'd advise them to try the missionary position, much less painful!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me this morning, so much better.


----------



## Carolg

Half a night sleep. Awake till well after 2am snack so 9.1 this morning. 
Had a lovely last day at work, with lots of nice pressies and best of all a huge card made by our customers we support. Brain mashed now ‍♀️

Lots of cuddles and good wishes and funny to see all the staff I interviewed when recruited over the years.
A wee bit apprehensive about no more work, but mostly happy happy


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on a rather shameful 8.5. No excuse, just carelessness. Yesterday late afternoon had a score of 2.2, probably due to unusual exertion. Overcorrected that, then had a curry, and misjudged a bolus. Just part of the game, no big deal. I blame post hypo brain fog, plus Tramadol brain fog. Wish I was healthy, I could just get blotto. I know how to manage with that

Speaking of being blotto, I see the victorious English cricket team were invited to number 10 to be congratulated by Mrs May (who was at the game). In 2005 when England won back the Ashes, the team turned up at number 10 completely off their faces, hilariously so. The current lot were obviously sober as a judge. How times change.

Still, Winston Churchill led the country to triumph in WWII without being sober from 1940 to 1945. What that proves, I don’t know. 

Anyway, this afternoon a telly engineer is coming to scope out fixing a wall bracket for a new telly in the man cave. That’ll be me sorted ready for the Ashes in a few weeks. Il just be seeing Mrs B for morning coffee, lunch and dinner. Just like Uni, but with less conjugation.

Have a good day, everyone. Tomorrow is time to start winding down for the weekend


----------



## rebrascora

Just to let you guys know I am still in the land of the living but not posting my readings as they have gone through the roof all weekend and I don't want to own them. It started Fri night when I accidentally gave myself 2 shots of basal insulin and then spent the night waking and testing and snacking. Other than that, apart from a ham roll (the first bread I have eaten for 8 weeks) and a piece of chocolate cake (also the fist cake in months) for which I bolussed on Sunday afternoon, I have been good with food but I am going through one of my intermittent phases of stress and I would guess that is the cause. Really don't know why I am stressed but it will pass when it is ready, as it always does. In the meantime I am taking it easy and hiding from the heat of the day. Hope you all are as well as you can be.


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> Hi, Barbara. Sorry to hear you had such a bad few days. Hope things are better soon. You contribute so much to the forum.
> 
> Martin



Thanks Martin. That is kind of you.
I find it helps to help others when you can't get your head straight to do anything else and also be reminded that there are lots of people in a much worse situation. I will be fine in a day or two again, I'm just trying not to dwell on the over inflated numbers that my BG meter is displaying as that has a tendency to stress me more. I am taking careful and appropriate action to try to bring them down with small corrective doses every now and then and snacking to try to kid my liver I don't need it's unhelpful input right now! Just annoyed that this will be having an impact on my next Hba1c reading. Hopefully a couple of short spells in the garden in between hiding from the sun will do some magic.


----------



## nonethewiser

6.2 this morning and 5.4 yesterday, good feeling when you wake to decent numbers.

 Off on hols for a few days to the beautiful city of York, so a full english brekkie will be on the menu.


----------



## SueEK

Carolg said:


> Half a night sleep. Awake till well after 2am snack so 9.1 this morning.
> Had a lovely last day at work, with lots of nice pressies and best of all a huge card made by our customers we support. Brain mashed now ‍♀️
> 
> Lots of cuddles and good wishes and funny to see all the staff I interviewed when recruited over the years.
> A wee bit apprehensive about no more work, but mostly happy happy


Congratulations Carol and glad you had a lovely day. Lots of time now for all those special things you enjoy x


----------



## Carolg

SueEK said:


> Congratulations Carol and glad you had a lovely day. Lots of time now for all those special things you enjoy x


Had a lovely day today, gardening but now 2.7 so munching as I type.


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy campers -I dropped NY Lantus last night, now down to single figures.

So  pleased to report 5.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.5 for me!*

I slept like a baby last night.
When I woke up this morning I was wearing a nappy!

Have a wonderful Wednesday.
Dez


----------



## KookyCat

Morning ladybirds, 6.2 for me today, funny weather here so far, a bit moist, not exactly raining more like the air is wet.  I’m looking forward to my hair expanding into a large curly fluff ball the moment I step out of the door.  It’s fine though I’m cool I’ll carry it with pride, at least until I get to my office which is essentially a sauna so the sweat that’ll be dripping off the end of my nose will sort that right out


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a long lie-in to 6 am - half the day is gone already!


----------



## eggyg

I’m up at the crack today. Hot and sweaty night. A disappointing 7.2. Had a very late dinner last night. Almost 9 o’clock! At bedtime, which was 10.30, I was 7.7 but knew I still had a couple of hours insulin coursing around so had a snack, obviously too big a snack. It’s hard work this diabetes malarkey sometimes isn’t it? Rain expected today, so all you Greater Manchester folks can stop worrying about a hosepipe ban, because once the rain starts in Cumbria it doesn’t know when to stop! Have a wonderous Wednesday whatever your weather.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.3 for me today, after a long lie-in to 6 am - half the day is gone already!


You’ve become a right lazy nowt since retirement!


----------



## Rob51

9.9 this morning - the only way is up


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Luckily only a solitary hedgehog in the garden last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Knew that second lump of cheese I had before bed was a mistake.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  I was 16 this morning.  Following the removal of the one molar yesterday I was advised not to eat anything I had to chew so it was slimy pasta last night and for the next few days. Oh well, you don't have to chew gin and tonic!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  I was 16 this morning.  Following the removal of the one molar yesterday I was advised not to eat anything I had to chew so it was slimy pasta last night and for the next few days. Oh well, you don't have to chew gin and tonic!


Hope you recover soon Michael


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning. 7.1 for me not a great sleep 2nd night running. Going to have to cut the coffee down. Not promising to be nice weather today, but enjoy it wherever you are.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning. 7.1 for me not a great sleep 2nd night running. Going to have to cut the coffee down. Not promising to be nice weather today, but enjoy it wherever you are.


Hope you get a better night tonight Carol


----------



## Flower

It's a very achy 8.1 for me today

Fell over last evening and walloped my hip, shoulder and head into a cupboard . I am not meant to be a furniture remover, I am not meant to be a furniture remover! 

Have a good stable Wednesday all


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> It's a very achy 8.1 for me today
> 
> Fell over last evening and walloped my hip, shoulder and head into a cupboard . I am not meant to be a furniture remover, I am not meant to be a furniture remover!
> 
> Have a good stable Wednesday all


Ouch!  I'd suggest buying some cheap pillows and taping them to your furniture so at least you get a soft landing  (Or wear the pillows around yourself, that might work ) Hope you're not too bruised! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me to day.

@Michael12420 - hope you are well enough to chew soon.

@Flower - sorry to hear you fell, hope you are not too battered and bruised, take it easy for a few days.

@Carolg - I found I slept better by cutting out coffee in the afternoons, I try to stick to water and Redbush tea in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks, late on parade as been typing stuff out this morning

Got  a letter from the NHS this morning asking me to join the Scottish Diabetes Register, haven't had a proper read of it yet so will have a read later on and see what its all about

6am was a 4.0 scan and a 5 prick, 55 minutes later was a 4.7 scan, hoping my blood might have moved up by a couple of 0.s but no it was still 5! Never mind lol

@Flower that sounds awful, hope your ok!

@Michael12420 oh no hope you feel better soon, I've got 3 teeth coming out next Monday but I'll be eating what i normally do and my dentist is fine with that

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning squadron

5.6 for me, after going to bed on 6.1. Slight washing line dip in the night, though. As good as it gets, I suppose

Well, the TV engineer came to measure up for the man cave TV, so just waiting for the kit to be fitted. Just had a phone call to say it will all be fitted on Tuesday. The riser recliner engineer is coming some time today to fix my chair, which it turns out is 6 weeks out of warranty. Rats Mind you, there’s no guarantee he will be able to fix it at first pass, might need a part. Who knows?

Anyway just to show what an optimist I am, I’ve just started the first book in Robert Jordan’s Wheel of Time series. It’s 800 pages long, and there are 14 books in the series. I did read the books several years ago. The reason I’m doing that is that Amazon are producing a TV series from the books, presumably hoping to pick up the GoT fantasists. It’s far better than GoT, better roles for women, and from what I remember, very little, if any, bonking. Just big ideas, and lots of magic.

Talking of telly, there’s been a bit of discussion in the press about cricket not being available on free-to-air channels. Well, on Sunday C4 showed the Final. Then switched to More4 while they showed the Grand Prix on C4. Not everyone can get More4. They lost a lot of viewers. That’s the problem with free-to-air channels. I watched every ball bowled on Sky, no interruptions. C4 couldn’t even be bothered to put the cricket on the red button. 

Right, I’m off for a shave and a shower having topped up my caffeine and vaped nicotine. I’d topped up the cannabinoid levels just to get out of bed, my left leg was stuck flexed at a right angle, every muscle spastic. Thank goodness for magic hemp.

Have a good day everyone, should be a nice day for most of us. Make the most of if you can


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8 on a very overcast day but still warm, 24.C at the moment. Booked myself on the TIFA course with the DSN I just hope I don't snore.

@Flower I didn`t know you are a break dancer, hope you are not too battered, please take care. {{{HUGS}}}

@Michael12420 hope you managed to get that figure down and feel better, Gin & Tonic it is.

@mikeyB hope your recliner can be fixed without major costs.

What I would like to know @MeeTooTeeTwo was the nappy full and whose going to change it?

Suns coming out so I`m orf, take care folks enjoy your day.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  I was 16 this morning.  Following the removal of the one molar yesterday I was advised not to eat anything I had to chew so it was slimy pasta last night and for the next few days. Oh well, you don't have to chew gin and tonic!


Oo I feel for you, can you maybe have some soup instead, no chewing there!!


----------



## Michael12420

Thanks everyone.  Pain is being held by paracetamol and ibuprofen - after a meal.  I am going to have some lukewarm vegetable soup and a ham sandwich made with a very soft bread and hope for the best.  Reading at the moment is 15.6 but am at a loss to know how much Novorapid to inject.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today, on a fingerprick  Sensor ended yesterday afternoon and I decided to wait until after this morning's run and shower before putting a new one on - although I have to say I immediately felt bereft at not being able to scan!  The sensor came off fairly easily and it hasn't left a mark, so looking promising - previously I was left with a big purple blotch  Very overcast here and looks a bit windy from looking at the neighbour's Yorkshire flag


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  I completely forgot to check in the last few days! What can I say? I’m in the middle of golf fever!  Must try harder to remember to check in now & again. Please don’t worry: I’m in golf heaven! 

The weather was still wet & windy last week & turned scorching hot just in time for The Open except for yesterday when it rained!

Tuesday’s waking BS was 8.7 yesterday’s was 7.0 & this morning’s is 05:03 BS 8.2. It’s been a bit erratic because I overdid the water bottle exercise & injured my right neck, I told physiotherapist yesterday during last appointment; he says a flare up. Still happy to discharge me to carry on the same exercises with 2 resistance bands, yellow & red, to add strength: yellow to start with & work up to the harder red one. Wait for flare up to calm down before resuming water bottle stretches without any weight, no water bottle & just hands locked together to lift up as high as the stretching point. Right neck muscle is still tender but, calming down. Then slowly add a can of beans, then a little water & work it up to a full bottle! 

Been glued to the TV screen watching the golf practice rounds on Now TV streaming Sky Sport Golf channel. The Open starts this morning at 06:30 with Darren Clarke teeing off first. Rory starts just after 10am & Tiger just after 3pm.

Will try harder to check in but, if I forget: I’m glued to the TV & ok! 

Edited to correct left to right: I kept confusing the two sides AND my physiotherapist until I pointed to the side! I’ve always tended to get the two confused now & then!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  7.5


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds, a 7 for me again, Patty does like to show her mettle on the consistency front.  @Michael12420 and @Flower hope today brings less slime like pasta and fewer bruises, in fact flower never mind the pillows on the furniture a full body pillow suit might be in order


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.8 for me

Thursday, a not quite Friday sort of day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

10.9 this morning - I’m sure my specialist said insulin will bring my readings down


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> 10.9 this morning - I’m sure my specialist said insulin will bring my readings down


it will eventually but it's better to get them down slowly and gradually hun, I see your on a mixed insulin too so maybe it's just not the correct dose yet for what your eating, chin up
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

Typed out over 100 eliquid recipes yesterday think I have a touch of RSI today 

Horrid weather through the night with rain battering off the window but got up to beautiful sunshine at 6


Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.6 for me today. Hopefully it will stay dry today as we're starting to do the decking area in the back garden.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, Yay, a HS, and a decent trace overnight. (We'll ignore the fact that I had a 'just in case' jelly baby at 1.30am.) .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.1 for me!*
Same as bedtime last night! 
I wonder did it stay the same all night long? 
Have a great day everyone!!
Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.1 today. 

Thank you for advice on wearing pillows when moving furniture- I will bear it in mind once the bruises have faded! 

Great result @Robin - I do like to see an HS


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.7 this morning with a horrible cold. I want to go back to bed but I’ve got art therapy clas at 9.30 and I’ve already missed the last two classes due to bad health. The class and the people there are very lovely.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today pretty pleased with that after going out for an Indian last night.

Congrats on your HS today @Robin


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  7.5


Looks like you judged the novorapid well, and things seem to be calming down for you  Hope you find it a bit easier to eat today


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, Yay, a HS, and a decent trace overnight. (We'll ignore the fact that I had a 'just in case' jelly baby at 1.30am.)View attachment 11970 .


Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. I was right, the rain started at 2pm yesterday and it’s still raining! The sunshine was nice while it lasted. A very nice round 6 for me, must have got the bolus correct for my chippy tea last night , it’s nice to be able to have a treat every now and again. Have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Not a good morning for me, mind. Woke on 4.2, which is the best my liver could do after a whole night in the red zone. Over exerted myself last evening putting on a duvet cover (I know that sounds pathetic, but bear with me), and fell asleep on the sofa. Oh well, never mind, another few brain cells down the plug.

Yesterday late morning was worse. No hot water. No shower or shave. The boiler is showing an error code, so I phoned the housing people. They said nobody could come out that day, and none today because they were all out on an away day. So no shower or shave today, either. They are coming tomorrow afternoon to fix it. It’s probably a ten minute job, but beyond my skill set. I did, of course, do the hard reboot and reset routine, which threw up the same error code. 

One good thing is the chair engineer, who was due this afternoon, rang yesterday early evening to say he was in the area, and could call round then. So it needs a cheap replacement part, so that should be sorted pretty soon. In a perfect world, of course.

Have a good day, everyone, I’m off to join the great unwashed


----------



## Hazel

Sorry campers, late on parade this morning.
5.7

Congrats @Robin on your HS


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Sorry campers, late on parade this morning.
> 5.7
> 
> Congrats @Robin on your HS


Commiserations on not hitting an HS this morning, Hazel.


----------



## Hazel

mikeyB said:


> Commiserations on not hitting an HS this morning, Hazel.



Hey, I am reducing my meds, hoping to be off Lantus altogether in a couple of months, so not at all bothered


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I will post a 9.0 for this morning which is the best of a bad bunch recently that I didn't want to acknowledge here. I came down with symptoms of a UTI last night, so wonder if that is responsible for my recent high readings and feeling unwell or if it has resulted from the high readings of the past week. It is stubbornly refusing to come down into range even with the odd extra unit or two of NR here and there. Hopefully the anti Bs will help with both the infection and my BG. Feeling pretty washed out at the moment though.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Well, I will post a 9.0 for this morning which is the best of a bad bunch recently that I didn't want to acknowledge here. I came down with symptoms of a UTI last night, so wonder if that is responsible for my recent high readings and feeling unwell or if it has resulted from the high readings of the past week. It is stubbornly refusing to come down into range even with the odd extra unit or two of NR here and there. Hopefully the anti Bs will help with both the infection and my BG. Feeling pretty washed out at the moment though.


Sorry you are under the weather @rebrascora and I’m sure your UTI will have had an effect on your bg’s. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks, a bit late today 4.8. Silly me went hypo last night went down on the floor and set off the panic alarm, automatically sets the Paramedics on call. Couldn`t get off the floor, intercom is going nuts managed to get up onto the bed and tested,1.7. Direct link to son, he`s on the phone to me can`t get to it, after a packet of JB`s and a few gluco tabs got back up to 3.1. Managed to get to the phone which was non stop ringing and spoke with son, no Paramedics yet 2.5 hours into problem. They never did turn up just rang me and asked if I needed help? a polite no was the response I died 2 hours ago. Well back too today, I had two chips at lunch time 14.8 Back down to 2.8 at the moment big D is so much fun.

Congratulations @Robin.

@rebrascora thinking of you, {{HUGS}}}.

Sleep tight my friends, speak with you in the morning,


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - been up all night coughing and sneezing, feeling sorry for myself, so not surprised at 6.0
Have a great weekend


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks, a bit late today 4.8. Silly me went hypo last night went down on the floor and set off the panic alarm, automatically sets the Paramedics on call. Couldn`t get off the floor, intercom is going nuts managed to get up onto the bed and tested,1.7. Direct link to son, he`s on the phone to me can`t get to it, after a packet of JB`s and a few gluco tabs got back up to 3.1. Managed to get to the phone which was non stop ringing and spoke with son, no Paramedics yet 2.5 hours into problem. They never did turn up just rang me and asked if I needed help? a polite no was the response I died 2 hours ago. Well back too today, I had two chips at lunch time 14.8 Back down to 2.8 at the moment big D is so much fun.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin.
> 
> @rebrascora thinking of you, {{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Sleep tight my friends, speak with you in the morning,


Ah Ted, so sorry to hear this  You really do suffer some very harsh lows, I hope that you get some respite and decent numbers today and that you're not feeling too bad. Has your DSN got any advice? It seems you have very little hypo awareness to plunge so low


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning peeps - been up all night coughing and sneezing, feeling sorry for myself, so not surprised at 6.0
> Have a great weekend


Sorry to hear you've had a bad night Hazel  I hope it clears up soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 on a new sensor this morning - seems pretty accurate from the off


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning,  3.4  Just soup and a sandwich last night. It is still dark but the sun will be up shortly,  very humid night.  Have a good day.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds, 6.6 for this morning.  But most importantly it’s FriYay...thank the butterflies because honestly there’d be a Kooky sized paddy if not.  Looking forward to a visit to Manchester tomorrow, I feel a little Uniqlo shopping spree coming on


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 17.4 with my cold getting worse.  Just had a big correction and now going back to bed.


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 5.3. Ah! Much better! 

Awww! Uhhhh!  & tears streaming down my face emoji! It was utterly, brutally heartbreaking to see Rory come apart yesterday during his first round at The Open!  An 8 on the par 4 first hole, followed by a +1 bogey, then some Birdies to give us hope, but, then +2 double bogey on 16 & then even worse, a +3 triple bogey at the last 18th hole: an awful, SO awful he might not make the cut today, round of 79 +8 over par! 

Then, just as he was finishing, Tiger started. He didn’t have a good day either. He wasn’t playing like his usual self: hitting left & putting very quickly; maybe his injury made him stiff in the cold & wet conditions that were constantly changing? He only did 1 better than Rory with a round of 78 +7 over par so, may also not make the cut! 

It was a disappointing day of real golf for me! On the other hand I think I’ve qualified for a shorter 9 hole tournament, 2 rounds over 3 days, of virtual golf: still sitting at number 2 with -9 for 9 holes when round finishes at 07:45 & results at 8am.  I surprised myself! 

Will still be watching The Open today as Irish man Shane Lowry is only 1 shot off the lead: if a Northern Irish man can’t win it; an Irish man will do! 

Good morning to you all!  The golf starts at 06:30.

The course looked fantastic & the spectacular coastline was really showcased globally to a worldwide audience, making me SO proud to live here!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all.
*5.8 today*

_Man goes to the doctor, with a strawberry growing on top of his head.
The doctor says, "I'll give you some cream to put on that."_

Dez


----------



## Rob51

This morning fingers and toes crossed for a low read and bang 12.2 ☹️


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for.me, so better not dawdle with the breakfast.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Such a beautiful day here again, had a 5 minute pelt of rain yesterday but brightened back up straight after

5.0 again for me this morning, had to do some online shopping last night so I have new bra's on the way (needs must when the bone snaps ya know ) nothing fancy mind, its all about the comfort! 

@KARNAK sorry to see you've had another rough time Ted, hope your feeling better soon! ❤

@Northerner are your sensors newer ones with a sticker about the update on the box?

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Rain and thunder forecast for today. The garden needs a soak.


----------



## Docb

Six days since I stopped the gliclazide and the 4's have disappeared, 5's all but gone, a 7.2 this morning and a 10.3 after breakfast yesterday.  We shall have to see where the HbA1c goes to in a couple of months but if nothing else I have finally got some data suggesting that the pills were actually were doing something.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Yippee!  I did indeed make it through tomorrow’s weekend final round in 2nd. place & will get another finalist medal with my number on it!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a Friday 5.1

Going to a cricket match today and it’s pouring down after not raining for weeks. Picnic and waterproof in rucksack ,love to pay to sit in the rain waiting for match to be abandoned 

I hope things stabilise for you Ted and you have a safer day. 

Nice to see you Amanda grr to the rubbish cold .


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks, a bit late today 4.8. Silly me went hypo last night went down on the floor and set off the panic alarm, automatically sets the Paramedics on call. Couldn`t get off the floor, intercom is going nuts managed to get up onto the bed and tested,1.7. Direct link to son, he`s on the phone to me can`t get to it, after a packet of JB`s and a few gluco tabs got back up to 3.1. Managed to get to the phone which was non stop ringing and spoke with son, no Paramedics yet 2.5 hours into problem. They never did turn up just rang me and asked if I needed help? a polite no was the response I died 2 hours ago. Well back too today, I had two chips at lunch time 14.8 Back down to 2.8 at the moment big D is so much fun.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin.
> 
> @rebrascora thinking of you, {{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Sleep tight my friends, speak with you in the morning,


Crumbs how scary, I do hope you are feeling ok now. Do take care x


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8, gained a 1lb this week, and very stressed as my Amazon and Paypal accounts have been hacked, had to take a day off of work to sort this out as I feel so overwhelmed.  So not a good day, need to get my eating back on track and get those numbers down again.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8, gained a 1lb this week, and very stressed as my Amazon and Paypal accounts have been hacked, had to take a day off of work to sort this out as I feel so overwhelmed.  So not a good day, need to get my eating back on track and get those numbers down again.


Really sorry ot hear that you have been hacked  I hope that you haven't lost anything because of it.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner are your sensors newer ones with a sticker about the update on the box?


Yes @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Yes @Kaylz


I'm wondering if they may be closer than the older versions? I start one of the newer ones on Monday so I'll find out then  xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

In disgrace this morning.10.2. I'm pleading not guilty, mind, I was just checking my BG before bed, because it felt a bit low, and it was. LO. A blood test confirmed this as 1.8, for future Libre reference. Anyway corrected that, and obviously overdid it in my brain addled state. Then fell asleep on the sofa again. Oh well, never mind, I had my bloods done last week for my diabetes argument in a week or two. Argument, because I was supposed to be referred for a pump. I should have had one in Scotland, but the pump clinic was in Paisley, 90 miles away including a ferry trip. Slightly impractical. The pump clinic here is an outreach clinic in Clitheroe hospital 4 miles away.

Speaking of LIbres, I phoned Abbott, who were their usual helpful selves, because my reader wouldn't update. Apparently, it is new enough to do it, and this is the first time its happened. The computer said download complete, but the reader stayed the same. So they went through all the serial numbers, and type numbers, and decided it was a mystery. The new one should arrive tomorrow. Its nice to be unique. 

As if. I bet it has happened before, it's the last resort of many a company, including car manufacturers, as they pull you out of the ditch because your brakes have gone AWOL. So it's not unique, but it's nice to be at the forefront of what is bound to be a steady stream.

Two things being fixed this afternoon, first the riser recliner chair which is definitely happening, and second the boiler fix which is promised. Then I can stop carrying a boiled full kettle of water from the kitchen into the bathroom just using one crutch ( which is neither healthy nor safe) so that I can have a shave and superficial wash. Bit like in the WW1 trenches, but with less blood and death. Mind, I don't get disciplined for not shaving, I just don't feel right. Be nice to get the shower back, then I can sit down to do the legs

Have a good day everyone, weather a bit soggy, but should improve over the weekend then we can start complaining about the heat again.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> In disgrace this morning.10.2. I'm pleading not guilty, mind, I was just checking my BG before bed, because it felt a bit low, and it was. LO. A blood test confirmed this as 1.8, for future Libre reference. Anyway corrected that, and obviously overdid it in my brain addled state. Then fell asleep on the sofa again. Oh well, never mind, I had my bloods done last week for my diabetes argument in a week or two. Argument, because I was supposed to be referred for a pump. I should have had one in Scotland, but the pump clinic was in Paisley, 90 miles away including a ferry trip. Slightly impractical. The pump clinic here is an outreach clinic in Clitheroe hospital 4 miles away.
> 
> Speaking of LIbres, I phoned Abbott, who were their usual helpful selves, because my reader wouldn't update. Apparently, it is new enough to do it, and this is the first time its happened. The computer said download complete, but the reader stayed the same. So they went through all the serial numbers, and type numbers, and decided it was a mystery. The new one should arrive tomorrow. Its nice to be unique.
> 
> As if. I bet it has happened before, it's the last resort of many a company, including car manufacturers, as they pull you out of the ditch because your brakes have gone AWOL. So it's not unique, but it's nice to be at the forefront of what is bound to be a steady stream.
> 
> Two things being fixed this afternoon, first the riser recliner chair which is definitely happening, and second the boiler fix which is promised. Then I can stop carrying a boiled full kettle of water from the kitchen into the bathroom just using one crutch ( which is neither healthy nor safe) so that I can have a shave and superficial wash. Bit like in the WW1 trenches, but with less blood and death. Mind, I don't get disciplined for not shaving, I just don't feel right. Be nice to get the shower back, then I can sit down to do the legs
> 
> Have a good day everyone, weather a bit soggy, but should improve over the weekend then we can start complaining about the heat again.


That's definitely a bit low  Hope you manage to get boiler and recliner fixed  I was fortunate to be given a new reader when I got the sensors so presumably up to date  I set up my phone to scan my sensor last night, but I don't think I'll be using it as I'm not really one to carry my phone around everywhere. It's also about 3 times the size and 5 times the weight of the reader and sounds like the 1812 overture when it scans, instead of the polite little beep I get from the reader!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon folks. I could have sworn I did this morning but I think I may have got distracted, you know with filling the dishwasher, getting showered and babysitting. Well a 6.6 today, and that’s after upping my Levemir by one unit last night. Determined to get back into the 5s like in the “old” days. Enjoy the rest of your Friday, storms are forecast for us but it’s actually quite pleasant at the moment. I’ll try and not get distracted tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks, a bit late today 4.8. Silly me went hypo last night went down on the floor and set off the panic alarm, automatically sets the Paramedics on call. Couldn`t get off the floor, intercom is going nuts managed to get up onto the bed and tested,1.7. Direct link to son, he`s on the phone to me can`t get to it, after a packet of JB`s and a few gluco tabs got back up to 3.1. Managed to get to the phone which was non stop ringing and spoke with son, no Paramedics yet 2.5 hours into problem. They never did turn up just rang me and asked if I needed help? a polite no was the response I died 2 hours ago. Well back too today, I had two chips at lunch time 14.8 Back down to 2.8 at the moment big D is so much fun.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin.
> 
> @rebrascora thinking of you, {{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Sleep tight my friends, speak with you in the morning,


Am I correct in thinking you’re more of a Type 3c Ted? Is it at all possible that your pancreas is chucking out a bit of your own insulin? Hence the hypos. Apologies if this has been mooted before.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 7.6, a wet but warm day, once again thank you for your kind words. DSN thinks the heat is affecting my BGL dramatically, my daughter in law is also a T1 on a pump, she stays out of the sun until she comes to Paignton then she lets her hair down, I wouldn`t mind but she`s bald.



eggyg said:


> Am I correct in thinking you’re more of a Type 3c Ted? Is it at all possible that your pancreas is chucking out a bit of your own insulin? Hence the hypos. Apologies if this has been mooted before.



Full bloods on Wednesday Elaine including c-peptide, pancreas is definitely dead, I know I went too its funeral.

What`s that all about @Grannylorraine? hacked, hope you were able too sort it out.



Kaylz said:


> @KARNAK sorry to see you've had another rough time Ted, hope your feeling better soon! ❤



Thanks Kaylz love to Bubbles.

Thankyou Sue, just got to keep the figures higher.

Hey Amanda were have you been? Great to hear from you although figures are a bit high but I`m sure you can get it a bit better. Luv to you. xx

Hi Alan aka @Northerner, stayed a lot higher today above 10, I got control except my BGL`s drop very quickly with no warning except face meets floor, I now wear a feathered pillow on my face, I always wondered why they called it duck down, mind you it makes a great passport photo.

Take care @Hazel {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care folks, safe night.xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  Had a bit of a shock last night - woke for a pee and tested, it showed 'LO'  Since I didn't feel the slightest bit 'LO' I did a fingerprick and it was 5.6  I hadn't been sleeping on the sensor, so resigned myself to calling Abbott this morning to report a faulty sensor. However, subsequent readings have been fine  The shame is that it does skew the reporting by showing these unrealistic lows, but at least the blood test should reassure the DSN


----------



## Lanny

06:46 BS 6.3. Not really waking as I’ve been awake since around 02:30. Could only sleep a couple of hours last night! 

Yesterday was very exciting towards the end of the day as Rory McIlroy charged up the back 9 chasing Birdies in a brave attempt to make the cut: at +1; ALMOST making it but, JUST missed it at +2. A very emotional interview afterwards made me tear up! 

Of the 3, Rory, Darren Clarke & Graham McDowell, only McDole, the way his name should be pronounced according to the Northern Irish way, JUST about made the cut at +1. He’ll be going out early today in the worst of the weather before the leaders start later in better weather: forecast is bad this morning! Still I’ll cheer him on as I watch the live golf starting at 9am. 

 I tried sleeping after taking my midnight Levemir a bit early around 23:30 but, I was hungry so ate just before bed around midnight. I kept forgetting to eat yesterday & didn’t eat much: too distracted by the drama. So, when I got up 02:35 BS 9.0 so, it’s dropped a bit after eating late VERY late last night!

I’m just waiting until 8am to play the final round of the virtual golf today & see what number I finish at? Then, the real golf! 

An early Good Morning to you all!  Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me, a nice number for a trip up to the Steam Rally at Madam.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

4.8 this morning despite the 1 and a half rich tea biscuits for a 5.4 at bedtime 

Had the bathroom surveyors in yesterday, they are sending an OT round so hopefully get a shower cubicle put in rather than a bath, wont be for months yet though as the bathrooms will be going in "end of October, through November, beginning of December", no water for the first day and then when they leave it'll be washing my hands in the kitchen sink, not looking forward to it at all 

Anyways have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning folks 9.9 for me this morning but if I turn my meter upside down it’s 6.6 desperately trying anything for a lower read.

Off to my golf club shortly for our Saturday comp have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7 this am. *
Huge overhead thunder storm last night, brilliant lightning. Hopefully it'll have cleared the air a bit.

Have a great Saturday.
Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve remembered today, no distractions. A disappointing 6.7 as yet again I upped my basal as well as having a very low carb day yesterday. Definitely DP going on big style. Without a Libre though and forgetting to test through the night, I haven’t a clue what’s going on in the early hours. Must. Remember. To.Test. Through.The. Night. It’s not gonna happen, I can barely open my eyes at three in the morning never mind have the wherewithal to start fiddling with BG meters and finger prickers! Have a super Saturday. It’s pouring here of course, the kids finished school yesterday for 6 weeks!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.2 today, happy with that. 

Still drying out after the torrential rain at cricket match, unsurprisingly it was abandoned after just enough overs had been bowled so we didn't get a refund. 

Have the best day you can


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. It rained all day yesterday, yippee, I didn’t have to water the veg plot. Supposed to be a heatwave again by middle of next week, though, with hot air coming up from Spain. Why do we always get someone else’s cast off weather?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.5 here. It rained all day yesterday, yippee, I didn’t have to water the veg plot. Supposed to be a heatwave again by middle of next week, though, with hot air coming up from Spain. Why do we always get someone else’s cast off weather?


Don't worry, we won't get any more of that European weather come October 31st


----------



## nonethewiser

Forgot to post morning reading, 7.3 today.  

Since getting new reader and updating the app the libre has been reading so much better, extremely close to bg levels, after nearly giving up on the device will be contacting clinic to order some more sensors.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A wrapping 7 from me this morning, but probably due to stress and this craggy throat.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I'm happy to see a 7.0 this morning considering my recent readings. Turns out I don't have a UTI (perhaps cystitis from some other cause) but urine tested clear. Thankfully I hung fire on starting the Anti B's. Don't feel right though and have made an appointment to see the practice nurse to discuss my spate of stubbornly high readings. Thinking I may need to increase my basal but don't want to do so without authorising it with her. I still have what feels like the shakes and muscle fatigue a lot of the time so may need to see a doc too at some point since this hasn't resolved even when my BGLs are in the normal range and consultant doesn't think it is related to D.
Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend. We still haven't had the rain so harvesting will progress.


----------



## Hazel

Late on parade, sorry.

5.0 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK Bubbles says hey and thanks! He's become my latest fashion accessory in the form of a belt, he keeps gluing himself to me like this now everyday for the last week!  
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.7 on a sunny warm day. I knew it would be high this morning because I had pasta with clams, various sweet peppers, lots of garlic, lots of extra virgin olive oil and a few chilli peppers. The pasta is the issue that's why I only have it very occasionally.

Hope you feel better soon @Grannylorraine & @rebrascora {{{HUGS}}}.

Well its 25.C at the moment, by the time I walk up to the town my BGL`s should be back down to normal, LO. Stay safe folks enjoy your day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Bit late reporting, I’m recovering from the detritus of last night, which was a bit of an adventure. First off, I was 8.2 this morning after this:

Last evening made a seafood tagliatelle meal, so needed an appropriate bolus for that. Didn’t work. The food, that is, not the bolus. I went LO half an hour after eating, so had to correct that which brought me up to a rather unsteady 5.2. After a while, and a couple of very jammy cream crackers,  that stabilised, and went to bed on 5.1. 

5 hours after eating, I woke up to find that I had a sudden spike into high double figures - that’s the food and correction fully hitting. It’s a redose of the original bolus plus a bit more that brought me down to that waking number three hours later.

Here’s a tip that I’ve discovered. When you give yourself a fairly large insulin dose to tame an unexpected high, divide the dose by 2 and do two separate injections. It makes absorption more efficient. 

Anyway, enough moaning. My boiler needs a new pump, so that’s arriving on Monday morning with the engineer. He will be able to chat with the riser recliner engineer, who is arriving Monday morning with a part for that That’ll be five days without a shower. Eek

So, that’s the three horrible disasters done with. They always come in threes

Have a good weekend everyone, next week will be scorchio. I’ll enjoy it, wage slaves won’t. (Specially boiler and chair engineers)


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK Thanks so much for the hugs and good wishes Ted, although I think you need them more than me! How do you stay so positive when your BG levels are so unpredictably volatile??? I do love your rather cavalier outlook on what must be a pretty scary health situation.... can you spare some (of that happy go lucky attitude) for those of us who are overly anxious but not nearly so challenged?? Returning HUGS with interest. Hope you have an enjoyable, and major incident free weekend.


----------



## KARNAK

Hello Barbara thankyou for your reply, staying positive is what we should all be. My feet are knackered, I`ve lost both of my big toe nails, Charcot foot is a real possibility, I can`t remember where my willy is, I think I have penile dementia. Have fun with what is available, we are only here until we pop our clogs, enjoy. Lots of luv Ted xx.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Hello Barbara thankyou for your reply, staying positive is what we should all be. My feet are knackered, I`ve lost both of my big toe nails, Charcot foot is a real possibility, I can`t remember where my willy is, I think I have penile dementia. Have fun with what is available, we are only here until we pop our clogs, enjoy. Lots of luv Ted xx.


That gave me a real belly laugh Ted, thank you xxx


----------



## KARNAK

Small belly then Sue.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Small belly then Sue.


Can’t deny it’s smaller than it was but I did laugh x


----------



## Lanny

06:17 BS 5.2. Whoo hoo!  My 3rd. HS: no where near as many as @Hazel 

What a tremendous day of golf it was yesterday: real; & virtual!  Irish man Shane Lowry hit an -8 round to add to his lead: 4 shots ahead of the field; total of -16 for the championship heading into the final round today. There’s VERY windy conditions today so, an earlier start at 07:30 this morning! 

I scored 1 better than my qualifying round of -9 with  -10 for 9 holes in the final round that finishes at 07:45: currently at 18 spot: was at 16 when I finished & only slipped 2 places. Will see where I finish & get my medal at 8am. 

My right neck has fully calmed down so, resumed the overhead arms stretch, no weight, yesterday & it feels fine. See how it goes before adding a can of beans, for weight & strength, later. 

An early Good Morning to you all! Have an easy, lazy Sunday!  More golf for me today: the last day of The Open; miss it when it’s over! 

I’m SO proud that this little country, where I live, of only 1.5 million people, quite a lot golf mad like me too, were hosts on the world stage & shown our spectacular little corner of the world to people all around the world!  & a bursting with pride, about to explode, emoji!


----------



## Michael12420

Good Sunday morning and a 3.5


----------



## Rob51

Ache after yesterday’s golf going for a game of golf again this morning to double up on the aches.

Reporting a 10.9 this morning 

Happy Sunday folks


----------



## Docb

8.3 this morning.  My system is missing its gliclazide.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today, think I might be fighting a minor infection 

Congratulations on the HS @Lanny!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a rather high 10.8 after taking the pizza challenge last evening. 

Thought I’d cracked it with a 6.8 at bed time but been in double figures all night. I don’t even like pizza that much!

Lovely to see a 5.2 @Lanny


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.4 for me this morning, really don't have a clue what is going on as there is no pattern whatsoever 

@Flower I never did like pizza (think I'm the only one round here like that though) so thankfully never tried the pizza challenge lol

Bruce bought me a present that arrived yesterday, a beautiful new RTA for my vape, I know not many vape here and the ones who do just use regular stock coil tanks generally but I got one of these off a lad in a vaping group for free and fell in love with it so Bruce got me another one, will have to wait till Tuesday to get a build in it and wick it though 
 
Received confirmation yesterday that my bra's have been dispatched too and estimated delivery is Wednesday

Hope you all have  a fantastic day! 
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.5 this morning, off for a 13k run, then granddaugter's dance and musical theatre show this afternoon


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me. 
A good day in Masham yesterday and barely a hint of rain.

Downside is that it's shopping today.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a nice morning, so far. Another high 6.9. The BBC have promised that it won’t rain until this evening so we’re going to walk down to an antiques fair to see if anything takes my fancy. Better hadn't look at cabinets or a Chippendale chairs as we’re walking! A nice bit of china will do. Have a smashing Sunday. 
@Kaylz I don’t like pizza neither, it’s a bit of bread with tomato sauce and cheese on! I thought I was the only person in the world who was a pizza hater, along with baked beans!


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg precisely I'm sure other kids at party's thought I was weird for not liking pizza when we were kids! baked beans I used to love though, tea on a Saturday with my grandad used to be a couple of bits of black pudding, couple of bits of slicey, fried egg and beans, yum!  haven't had it since I was diagnosed though lol xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.9 after oversleeping, usually up by 6.45

Brekkie, shower and a dog walk, need to catch up on some gardening jobs so that will come later, can't be bothered really but needs must.


----------



## Lanny

I finished in 20th place & got my medal!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another late check-in for me.
*5.3*

Been humming ELO's Mister Blue Sky since I got up. Dunno why - it's blooming grey and miserable ATM

Hope it's better where you are.
Dez


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg precisely I'm sure other kids at party's thought I was weird for not liking pizza when we were kids! baked beans I used to love though, tea on a Saturday with my grandad used to be a couple of bits of black pudding, couple of bits of slicey, fried egg and beans, yum!  haven't had it since I was diagnosed though lol xx


Somewhat surprisingly, using the Libre, I have noticed that baked beans on toast have a very benign effect on my blood sugar levels - they creep up to around 8.5 then creep back down again, totally against my intuition all these years!  I do like pizza, especially pepperoni, but it's just too massive a carb hit for me, as I have to eat the whole family-sized thing. I seem to remember @Mark Parrott posted a low-carb recipe that was very well-received, will have to look it up 

Here it is 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fathead-pizza.60622/


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Somewhat surprisingly, using the Libre, I have noticed that baked beans on toast have a very benign effect on my blood sugar levels - they creep up to around 8.5 then creep back down again, totally against my intuition all these years!  I do like pizza, especially pepperoni, but it's just too massive a carb hit for me, as I have to eat the whole family-sized thing. I seem to remember @Mark Parrott posted a low-carb recipe that was very well-received, will have to look it up
> 
> Here it is
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fathead-pizza.60622/


Interesting, do you bolus for the total amount of carbs in the beans? I've read conflicting advice regarding bolusing for them that's part of the reason I haven't yet tried them and its simple things like that I really miss

I don't know what it is about pizza it's just not for me, I mean when I went to darts with Bruce and I'd had a drink if there was pizza at half time I was game for a few slices but much preferred if there was pie and beans or a munchie box etc on the go, pepporoni I'm not fond of either but put salami in front of me and I'm as happy as a pig in mud 
xx


----------



## Hazel

I think I over corrected a 2.2 hypo

Wakened, albeit late this morning  to 6.3


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9 on a cloudy day, I`m another one who doesn`t like pizza but pepperoni & salami, lovely.

Congratulations @Lanny on HS and golf medal.

Good recovery @Hazel.
Soon be that time folks,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enjoy your day. (Hic)


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I had a late night (no alcohol involved) and woke up at 7.41 to a 9.1 reading, but felt really rough so I didn't touch the floor and went back to sleep. Woke up the next time to a better reading of 7.2 which I was happier to start my day with but was horrified to see that it was after 11am! I am claiming the second reading as my fasting reading for today though. Need to do better today with my eating as I didn't have a proper meal at all yesterday, just grazed on mostly low carb stuff like olives and cheese and a little fruit... ie half an apple and some blackcurrants from the garden and a few cherries.
@Lanny Well done with your golf and HS. Woo Hoo!! 
@Kaylz I thought that was a bottle of perfume!!! Especially with the name "Siren"
@eggyg If you are buying china at the antiques fair try not to have a "smashing Sunday" yourself! Have fun!
@Grannylorraine You are an inspiration. Just a 1km run would knacker me for the rest of the day but feel challenged/motivated by you to go out and do it. I am sooo not a runner and living at the bottom of a steep valley, the initial slog is daunting. Tell me that 13k is all on the flat... please!!


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, a 7.9 for me today. Hopefully get most of the decking area finished today.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Somewhat surprisingly, using the Libre, I have noticed that baked beans on toast have a very benign effect on my blood sugar levels - they creep up to around 8.5 then creep back down again, totally against my intuition all these years!  I do like pizza, especially pepperoni, but it's just too massive a carb hit for me, as I have to eat the whole family-sized thing. I seem to remember @Mark Parrott posted a low-carb recipe that was very well-received, will have to look it up
> 
> Here it is
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fathead-pizza.60622/


M&S do a Meatzza, pizza with a difference. The base is sausage meat rather than dough.
https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle...r-meatzza-pizza-gluten-free-no-dough-sausage/


----------



## nonethewiser

Kaylz said:


> Interesting, do you bolus for the total amount of carbs in the beans? I've read conflicting advice regarding bolusing for them that's part of the reason I haven't yet tried them and its simple things like that I really miss



From the very start always bolused for beans just like any other carb and not had issues, what is this conflicting advice.


----------



## Kaylz

nonethewiser said:


> From the very start always bolused for beans just like any other carb and not had issues, what is this conflicting advice.


I've seen all of it hun, from only bolusing for the sugar content to the madness of washing the sauce off! Since battling through my eating disorder I'd love to bring myself to try the things I loved and enjoyed but miss xx


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks

Don't feel very well today, bit squitty. That's not the half of it, mind. Wait till you hear this tale...

Had a slight hypo before bed, so corrected that with the usual dose of JBs., and off to the land of nod. Woke up with a BG of 25.2, didn't believe it, but a blood test confirmed. Gave myself a big dose of insulin. Tested an hour and a half later, and Libre just said HI. And I was. I was within an inch of calling for hospital assistance. So, I risked another belt of insulin and started packing essentials just in case. And drinking water like a camel. Another hour later a number appeared. 27.8. With a direct downward arrow. I'm now sitting on 6.7, with a diagonal pointing downward arrow. Don't feel any better mind, but munching a couple of custard creams to get a sideways arrow. That, I can handle.

All I've got to do now is find out what's up with my complex metabolism. Meanwhile, I'll carry on sulking in the man cave listening to Stephan Grapelli and Django Rheinhart, and watching the final round of the Open.

And prepare a zero carb meal. That couple of custard creams bolted me up to 9.6, so another tweak of insulin needed to nip that rise in the bud. If I don't report tomorrow, I'm not dead, just busy with boiler being repaired, and repairs to rise and recline chair. And googling acute sensitivity to carbs.

PS Don't try the above at home, it's not particularly sensible for newbies who aren't carers for a disabled wife, or, come to think doctors.


----------



## SueEK

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Don't feel very well today, bit squitty. That's not the half of it, mind. Wait till you hear this tale...
> 
> Had a slight hypo before bed, so corrected that with the usual dose of JBs., and off to the land of nod. Woke up with a BG of 25.2, didn't believe it, but a blood test confirmed. Gave myself a big dose of insulin. Tested an hour and a half later, and Libre just said HI. And I was. I was within an inch of calling for hospital assistance. So, I risked another belt of insulin and started packing essentials just in case. And drinking water like a camel. Another hour later a number appeared. 27.8. With a direct downward arrow. I'm now sitting on 6.7, with a diagonal pointing downward arrow. Don't feel any better mind, but munching a couple of custard creams to get a sideways arrow. That, I can handle.
> 
> All I've got to do now is find out what's up with my complex metabolism. Meanwhile, I'll carry on sulking in the man cave listening to Stephan Grapelli and Django Rheinhart, and watching the final round of the Open.
> 
> And prepare a zero carb meal. That couple of custard creams bolted me up to 9.6, so another tweak of insulin needed to nip that rise in the bud. If I don't report tomorrow, I'm not dead, just busy with boiler being repaired, and repairs to rise and recline chair. And googling acute sensitivity to carbs.
> 
> PS Don't try the above at home, it's not particularly sensible for newbies who aren't carers for a disabled wife, or, come to think doctors.


Take care Mike, sounds scary x


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> Well, I had a late night (no alcohol involved) and woke up at 7.41 to a 9.1 reading, but felt really rough so I didn't touch the floor and went back to sleep. Woke up the next time to a better reading of 7.2 which I was happier to start my day with but was horrified to see that it was after 11am! I am claiming the second reading as my fasting reading for today though. Need to do better today with my eating as I didn't have a proper meal at all yesterday, just grazed on mostly low carb stuff like olives and cheese and a little fruit... ie half an apple and some blackcurrants from the garden and a few cherries.
> @Lanny Well done with your golf and HS. Woo Hoo!!
> @Kaylz I thought that was a bottle of perfume!!! Especially with the name "Siren"
> @eggyg If you are buying china at the antiques fair try not to have a "smashing Sunday" yourself! Have fun!
> @Grannylorraine You are an inspiration. Just a 1km run would knacker me for the rest of the day but feel challenged/motivated by you to go out and do it. I am sooo not a runner and living at the bottom of a steep valley, the initial slog is daunting. Tell me that 13k is all on the flat... please!!



Not flat as the estate I live on was built on the site of an old quarry, so we encounter hills, but they are not that steep compared to some places,  but steep enough to give us a challenge.  We did 5 laps around the edge of a nature reserve this morning which was lovely as there was some shady areas and we get to see lots of birds, but apart from sparrows and magpies I can name them.  I couldn't even run for 1 minute when I joined the local running groups couch to 5k last year.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine You are an inspiration. Just a 1km run would knacker me for the rest of the day but feel challenged/motivated by you to go out and do it. I am sooo not a runner and living at the bottom of a steep valley, the initial slog is daunting. Tell me that 13k is all on the flat... plea



Oh Barbara I get knackered just reading it, well done Lorraine.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Don't feel very well today, bit squitty. That's not the half of it, mind. Wait till you hear this tale...
> 
> Had a slight hypo before bed, so corrected that with the usual dose of JBs., and off to the land of nod. Woke up with a BG of 25.2, didn't believe it, but a blood test confirmed. Gave myself a big dose of insulin. Tested an hour and a half later, and Libre just said HI. And I was. I was within an inch of calling for hospital assistance. So, I risked another belt of insulin and started packing essentials just in case. And drinking water like a camel. Another hour later a number appeared. 27.8. With a direct downward arrow. I'm now sitting on 6.7, with a diagonal pointing downward arrow. Don't feel any better mind, but munching a couple of custard creams to get a sideways arrow. That, I can handle.
> 
> All I've got to do now is find out what's up with my complex metabolism. Meanwhile, I'll carry on sulking in the man cave listening to Stephan Grapelli and Django Rheinhart, and watching the final round of the Open.
> 
> And prepare a zero carb meal. That couple of custard creams bolted me up to 9.6, so another tweak of insulin needed to nip that rise in the bud. If I don't report tomorrow, I'm not dead, just busy with boiler being repaired, and repairs to rise and recline chair. And googling acute sensitivity to carbs.
> 
> PS Don't try the above at home, it's not particularly sensible for newbies who aren't carers for a disabled wife, or, come to think doctors.


Very sorry to hear this Mike  Most unusual, the Fairy has surpassed hereself  Hope you have a better night and no repeats


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today after a night that involved a lot of dreams, none of which I can remember, but perhaps they were scary


----------



## nonethewiser

5.8 on this windy wet morning.



Kaylz said:


> I've seen all of it hun, from only bolusing for the sugar content to the madness of washing the sauce off! Since battling through my eating disorder I'd love to bring myself to try the things I loved and enjoyed but miss xx



Right, crazy, although it could work for some I suppose.

Not the best example, but had a few days away last week and had baked beans with brekkie, it was part of a full english in a great little b&b, a good source of fibre are beans and great even on toast with a fried egg or two on top. Keep battling through your eating disorder, that can't be easy and feel for you and others who are in a similar position.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  7.3 this am,


----------



## Rob51

10 .1 this morning
Can it get any worse - oh yes it can it’s Monday..
Hi Ho Hi Ho it’s off to work I go ☹️


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Interesting, do you bolus for the total amount of carbs in the beans? I've read conflicting advice regarding bolusing for them that's part of the reason I haven't yet tried them and its simple things like that I really miss


I don't really carb count as I'm not as sensitive as many to small variations in carb amounts, plus I've discovered over the years that my meals tend to be pretty similar in carb count, so I tend to just go off experience. It's worth a try, I'd say, and just use the Libre to monitor the effect of bolusing for the full carb count, or seeing if you need to reduce slightly due to the fact that beans are pulses and lower GI


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Guess which idiot just got his Novo and Levemir mixed up. An extra slice of toast should sort it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. *5.7 for me.*

A hansom cab pulls up outside 221B Baker Street and Doctor Watson alights. He is puzzled to find his friend,
Sherlock Holmes, out applying a bright yellow gloss to the front door.

"What’s all this, old chap?" asks the curious Watson.

"A lemon entry, my dear Watson," replies Holmes.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies!


It’s a 4.5 for me this morning, start one of the new sensors with the sticker about the update on the box in a few hours so we’ll see how close it compares with the older ones


Got my 3 teeth coming out in a couple of hours so feeling rather nervous at the minute


Finally bought my first Christmas present last night, my mum was chucking out the VHS tapes from the cupboard and mentioned she’d like the lord of the rings trilogy on DVD so popped onto Amazon and got the trilogy for just over £11, treated myself too to A Street Cat Named Bob on dvd, only a fiver and been wanting to see it since it was released seen as I’ve read all the books but its a fair trek to a cinema from where I am lol

@nonethewiser interestingly the subject was brought up on a facebook yesterday as well after I posted about it and according to folk on their DAFNE say only count the sugars towards a bolus (I haven't done DAFNE) I may just give them a go next Sunday when everyone else in thte household has a fry up as I generally just have a bacon & egg sandwich

@Northerner I'm sorry but your diabetes is far too weird for me and I mean that in the nicest way possible lol 

Anyways hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.6 for me today. Start full time at work today. Got a new Fitbit at the weekend so I can now see my sleep patterns. Managed a full 8 hours 4 mins last night. I was awake for 41 minutes about 1.30am, that's when Tigga normally comes and wakes me for fuss!


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 9.6 why so?   I was 6.0 before bed. 

Off to the foot clinic this morning, what will the verdict be? I’ll settle for no change please as I don’t seem to do getting better! 

Hope all goes well with your full time job Stitch.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 on my finger jabber. I managed to knock my Libre sensor off yesterday, a first for me! (luckily it only had about 12hrs to go anyway). 
I’m always careful to put it right round the back of my arm, to avoid doorframes, but it was the back of the frame of the trapdoor up into the loft that got me!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, yawn! So tired. I have been the numptiest of the numpties. Like I suspect you all do, I have an evening routine. Watch the news headlines, then get myself organised for bed. Do BGs, change needle on my blue pen ( Levemir) inject 7 units, get something out of the freezer for next days tea, get a glass of water to take to bed for all my tablets, in bed usually 10.30/45. Last night it was much later as had watched a film, so,at 11.15 did BGs, 6.1, perfect for bed. Injected 7 units. Got glass of water, walked towards freezer, then realised I’d injected my bolus ( red pen)! I was not hungry in the slightest but knew I was going to have to do something. Had two Star Burst, orange and green, but couldn’t decide what else to have as I really didn’t want to eat. Decided on two crumpets, 40grms carbs with jam. No jam!  Ate them jamless. Stayed up and read my book til 12.30, up to 6.9. Went to bed, had two more Star Bursts, read for half an hour, 7.4. Set my alarm for 3. Couldn’t sleep, heart was racing ( too much sugar?) dozed off and alarm went off. 7.9. Tossed and turned again, dozed, 6 am. I’d survived! 7.9. Up at 7.30 7.1, so take your pick today. I tell you what though, I’m not hungry in the slightest!  I’ll be having a nana nap this afternoon. Have a good one all and may all your numptinest do one! Oh and in all the kerfuffle I didn’t get anything out of the freezer for tonight’s tea.


----------



## Lanny

07:45 BS 5.9.  Pretty happy with that!

Awww! WHAT a day of golf The Open was yesterday! I’m a bit more inland & the wind & rain were lashing at my windows: even needed the heater on for a bit!  Those poor pro golfers on that exposed golf course: posting monster rounds some of them; EXTREMELY well done to Shane Lowry for only dropping, overall, 1 shot while everybody else were dropping a lot more!  & clapping emoji! Folk round here will be going MENTAL that an Irish man won The Open on home soil & I’ll bet there are quite a few hungover folk this morning!  I wonder if Shane went to Kellys? It’s actually opposite the Ramore golf course or as the presenters referred to as the Valley course: Dunluce Links being a bit more closer to Dunluce Castle further east. 

Life around here will now return to normal & we locals get a whole fleet of brand new air conditioned double decker buses, a new train station at Portrush & new trains! Been on the new buses already last Monday: will try out the new trains on Thursday early evening on the way to the county hospital for my MRI.

I highly recommend the documentary on BBC iPlayer “The Road to The Open - At Royal Portrush” if you haven’t seen. The massive project of building 2 new holes to replace the 2 holes needed for the village that’s needed for The Open venues to cater to visitors, media etc. etc. Never knew before WHAT it takes to host The Open! 

A lateish, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day: siri knows now what I’m going to type & Good Morning, Wonderful Day all come up automatically so, it’s a bit faster for me to post; I’ve become SO predictable!


----------



## Jodee

Congrats Hazel

I am at 5.4 this morning   so happy after my naughties yesterday 

Morning everyone, wishing all a fab day


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me today.  Still struggling to get my eating back in a good place, nothing really bad, just the odd packet of crisps and eating sunflower seeds as a snack, now realised they are 159 calories per 25g, no wonder my weight loss has stayed the same the last two weeks.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all 5.0 today


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, folks

Still feel a bit rough for some reason, but the DF has taken her leave. Went to bed on 6.1, which had been steady for three or so hours, and woke on 7.0 with a dead straight line overnight. Same numbers, really.

Apart from anything else, when I next go the diabetes clinic I’ll ask to swap to Novorapid, Humalog just lingers too long, and doesn’t work quick enough. I’ve been on it for the best part of twenty years. Last evening, my carb free meal followed by a challenging couple of Bourbon biscuits (no bolus) took me up to 9.1, but an hour later I was 6.2. That’s the arse end of the straggling foot soldiers of Humalog, which were still aimlessly wandering around. I did take rather a lot of Humalog yesterday, as I told you. 

Anyway, that’s all now in the past. Filed away. More exciting is the boiler has just been fixed, so I’m just waiting for Mrs B to finish revelling in the shower, then I can turn human at last. Maybe that will help - Radox ‘Active’ shower gel for men had better live up to its name

Don’t sit out in hot sun, you might fall asleep and pass the danger threshold of skin damage - wrinkles and later cancer. Skin cancer rates have rocketed in the past 10 years. And don’t book a last minute holiday to Europe, you’ll spend the whole holiday in your air conditioned hotel room. Same in the US, too. And if you fly anywhere, you’re adding to the problem

Have a good day, people.  Only two big sleeps and BoJo will be PM. Think I’ll try and see if I can blag an Irish passport.


----------



## Ditto

Stabbed myself at least five times, no blood, gave up.

At wit's end, what do I eat for both type 2 which is also liver friendly? I've been eating tons fruit.


----------



## rebrascora

7.6 for me today so I am still running a bit high but a lot better than the 12s and 15s I was getting last week. Managed a 5.3 last night before dinner though.... my first 5 reading in 10 days (and I have been testing a lot!) and only because I overdosed an extra unit of N/R at lunchtime.
Hopefully another couple of units of Levemir will be authorised tomorrow and get me back onto an even-ish keel again. I was so hoping to significantly improve on my previous HbA1c of 90 but this past week or so of high readings may have thwarted that. Surely one ham roll (admittedly it was a white roll) and a piece of chocolate cake can't blow you out of the water for a week!

@mikeyB Pleased to read your BG has settled down again. That must have been pretty scary!
I agree with @Benny G that NovoRapid may be no better. I sometimes pre bolus an hour or more before food and my BG doesn't drop before I eat and if I don't pre bolus by more than 10mins, I can sometimes have a hypo 4-5hrs later, particularly if it was breakfast time and I ate carbs as I seem to be very insulin resistant in the morning but very quick at digesting carbs. It is worth a try though as everyone responds differently.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> I agree with @Benny G that NovoRapid may be no better. I sometimes pre bolus an hour or more before food and my BG doesn't drop before I eat and if I don't pre bolus by more than 10mins, I can sometimes have a hypo 4-5hrs later, particularly if it was breakfast time and I ate carbs as I seem to be very insulin resistant in the morning but very quick at digesting carbs. It is worth a try though as everyone responds differently.


Same experience for me with novorapid, borne out by the Libre - takes around an hour to even get going, and usually lasts for 5-6 hours  As the great Northern philosopher Jim Royle might say, 'Rapid, my a**e'   Absorbs more quickly from abdomen than derriere


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me after a very stuffy night that doesn't seem to be doing my asthma much good.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds 6.8 today and we’re expecting a scorcher....my hair is expanding in anticipation


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 5.5.  Happy with that. Yesterday was still a wee bit nippy & wet but, not as bad as Sunday! Also, slept a LOT yesterday just after midday meds & Levemir I conked out until about 10pm. ate & went back to bed around midnight after midnight Levemir!  All the lost sleep getting up early to watch The Open catching up with me!  Didn’t spend a lot of hours awake!

I’m more or less rested up now & back to normal ish this morning!  An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Wow! I REALLY have become predictable to siri: I barely had to type anything for the whole of the last sentence above!  Umm! Is it time for something new to say to confuse siri?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. One advantage of my job is that the shop is nice and cool in this heat!


----------



## Michael12420

Last evening was 45 degrees and I was 14.5!  Didn't feel like eating so just had a salad and one very small piece of bread and butter and 2 units of Novorapid.  Woke up to a reading of 2.8.  Don't understand that at all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Office air con seems to be working and switched on at the moment so almost s pleasure to be going to work.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s glorious! A disappointing 6.4, upped my basal three nights ago by one unit, has not made one jot of difference and I was at a lovely 6.2 before bed AND I remembered to take the correct insulin last night! A mix of insulin resistance, DP and the Diabetes Fairy me thinks. We were going to have a relaxing day in the garden, lounging not digging, but the scallywags are dropping by for lunch and to make use of “ your beautiful garden”. Flattery will get them anywhere! Have a great day, and don’t forget the sunscreen.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

This new sensor hasn't been the best reading in the 2's when I was in the 6's but hoping it will pick up as I don't really like calling places lol, was only 1mmol out this morning but showing me in the red for the last 24 hours basically  fingers crossed please guys! 

Was very surprised to be in the 6's all day yesterday after having my teeth removed as was dreading it having a negative effect on my levels, haven't even taken any painkillers and only tender when I'm eating and the denture pushes on the fresh wounds

Anyway a 4.8 for me this morning and sweltering already

Have a lovely day folks! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* this fine sunny morn!

_I bought my wife a wooden leg for Christmas!
It's not her main present, just a stocking filler......_
_
Dez _


----------



## nonethewiser

Woke to a 6.6 after correcting a 8.8 at bed, sun is shining and looks to be a hot day.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 7.1 today. 

Off to negotiate the rail network, hot trains and probably melting tracks! ‘We’re sorry to announce’....

Have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I’m happy with my 7.7. My cold has been making me feel so ill. I haven’t left the house since Thursday. Going to do my best to get out tonight because I’ve got a hot date


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here! Kept dropping in the night over the weekend, so ran a bit higher and had a lump of cheese before bed last night. Obviously didn’t need to. I reckon it was cooler over the weekend, and that made the difference.Back to the heat now!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 6.9 for me this morning - Not bad after an annoying evening stuck in double figures last night. 

My experience of Novo vs Humalog @mikeyB was a similar (and not very ‘rapid’) onset, but that Humalog had much more of a sting in the tail than Novo, which for me just gently fades after about 4 hours, rather than saving up quite a lot of its oomph for the last phase. The only way you’ll know if to try the switch I guess? You could always swap back if it ends up being worse for you?


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning all. 6.9 for me this morning - Not bad after an annoying evening stuck in double figures last night


 what are you doing in here? you don't frequent here very often! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here.

Much cooler (not!) up here in N Spain than down south - a chilly 27 degrees compared to your 40+ degrees @Michael12420.


----------



## Rob51

Morning folks all hot and bothered in this heat reporting an 8.6 this morning - that’s lower than normally so hopefully I’m on the way down.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> what are you doing in here? you don't frequent here very often!
> xx



I know! I’ve come to have a peek at where the cool kids hang out.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. One advantage of my job is that the shop is nice and cool in this heat!


Hehe! I lingered by the fridges in ASDA yesterday!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Last evening was 45 degrees and I was 14.5!  Didn't feel like eating so just had a salad and one very small piece of bread and butter and 2 units of Novorapid.  Woke up to a reading of 2.8.  Don't understand that at all.


Goodness, can you breathe in those temperatures?  Are you reducing your basal insulin at all Michael? It seems unlikely the novorapid in such small quantities would be the cause of such a low.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> This new sensor hasn't been the best reading in the 2's when I was in the 6's but hoping it will pick up as I don't really like calling places lol, was only 1mmol out this morning but showing me in the red for the last 24 hours basically  fingers crossed please guys!
> 
> Was very surprised to be in the 6's all day yesterday after having my teeth removed as was dreading it having a negative effect on my levels, haven't even taken any painkillers and only tender when I'm eating and the denture pushes on the fresh wounds
> 
> Anyway a 4.8 for me this morning and sweltering already
> 
> Have a lovely day folks!
> xx


Hope the sensor settles down, so annoying when that happens  Great to hear that you are not suffering after the dentist's


----------



## Northerner

Rob51 said:


> Morning folks all hot and bothered in this heat reporting an 8.6 this morning - that’s lower than normally so hopefully I’m on the way down.


It's getting there Rob!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I lingered by the fridges in ASDA yesterday!


My new role involves me counting stock in the big walk in fridge where we keep stock. It's bliss!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all.
Suffering the transition from work to no work. Later meals, snacking, not walking much as yet..lazy toad.bg levels rising a bit.
Going to get organised for meals and more into a routine....today is the day.


----------



## Hazel

5.3 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning, having a few breathing difficulties with this heat affecting my asthma, doesn't usually affect me like this, but I think the throat bug thing is not helping.  Still feeling incredibly down at the moment, so need to lift my mood, and level are staying around the high 5's low 6's so need to work on getting them back down.  But I am 2 lbs lighter than I was on Friday (scales got left in my reach so I got on them).


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke up this morning on 7.2, which is reasonable, it’s a bit warm, and I have to do a bit of shopping this morning. Gives me a bit of slack

This afternoon I’m getting a new telly fixed to the wall of the man cave, so I will no longer have to use the iPad to watch cricket and footie. Tell you what, you may not like Sky TV, but Sky Q saves marriages. Or arguments, at the very least.

Today, we will no doubt find ourselves with a PM we never voted for, an even worse PM than the last one, which is going some. So with the world on the brink of conflict in the Gulf, our Parliament is about to take a summer recess. That leaves us with the rather worrying prospect of BoJo in charge when the situation goes tits up. Oh well, never mind, I no longer live within 50 miles of our entire nuclear arsenal

Have a good day, folks, take care in the heat, keep well hydrated, and don’t shelter under trees when the thunderstorms come. Flash fried diabetic is not a good look


----------



## Michael12420

Northerner said:


> Goodness, can you breathe in those temperatures?  Are you reducing your basal insulin at all Michael? It seems unlikely the novorapid in such small quantities would be the cause of such a low.


Luckily Spanish houses of this age have very thick walls, keeps the heat in during Winter and out during summer. Like I said, I don't understand why such a low Novorapid injection had such an effect on my morning readings. I have reduced my Toujeo from 18 to 14 each evening.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Luckily Spanish houses of this age have very thick walls, keeps the heat in during Winter and out during summer. Like I said, I don't understand why such a low Novorapid injection had such an effect on my morning readings.


It shouldn't, so it must be your basal insulin that is too high currently. How many units of that are you using and have you reduced it lately? Hot weather usually means quite large reductions in my overall insulin requirements (including the basal/lantus when I was using it).


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 this morning, having a few breathing difficulties with this heat affecting my asthma, doesn't usually affect me like this, but I think the throat bug thing is not helping.  Still feeling incredibly down at the moment, so need to lift my mood, and level are staying around the high 5's low 6's so need to work on getting them back down.  But I am 2 lbs lighter than I was on Friday (scales got left in my reach so I got on them).


I hope your mood lifts soon Lorraine {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12420

Northerner said:


> It shouldn't, so it must be your basal insulin that is too high currently. How many units of that are you using and have you reduced it lately? Hot weather usually means quite large reductions in my overall insulin requirements (including the basal/lantus when I was using it).


When I was changed o Toujeo from Lantus I was advised to inject 19 units, I then reduced it to 18, then to 16 and now 14.  It is highly likely that my lifestyle is to blame.  I usually only eat once a day - at 6 pm.  This morning I had to have breakfast to raise my levels.  I have other problems in addition to diabetes so at 7 pm I have two injections and 4 tablets and at 7.30 I am in bed and fast asleep and I get up around 6 am.  That's a long time since eating dinner.


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Same experience for me with novorapid, borne out by the Libre - takes around an hour to even get going, and usually lasts for 5-6 hours  As the great Northern philosopher Jim Royle might say, 'Rapid, my a**e'   Absorbs more quickly from abdomen than derriere


That is really useful to know. especially when backed up with Libre, because my nurse is adamant that any hypo I get in the afternoon can't be down to my breakfast NR  because it only has a 2-3hr window and must be caused by my Levemir, which is tosh as far as I am concerned... I only take 8 units Levemir on a night and I only ever hypo on an afternoon if I take 3-4 units of NR for breakfast with an appropriate amount of carbs, but if I take 2 units NR with an omelette and salad I am stable all day, no problems... just find it hard work to prepare and eat a great plate of omelette and salad *every *morning, but most mornings I enjoy it .
It is interesting about the injection site too as I did wonder if using my thighs had delayed it. Do you know if injecting and then working that part of the body speeds it up? Normally I am fairly sedentary until after breakfast. Might have to experiment with a short run round the block incorporating a steep hill for 10 mins after injecting or is that risky? Wish I had a Libre!

Anyway in typical fashion, I wake up to a wonderful 5.4 fasting reading this morning (went to bed on a 9.0 with no evening meal) on the day that I manage to get an appt to see the nurse about my persistently high readings for the past 10 days! We have at least agreed a strategy for if/when it happens again and I can increase my Levemir by up to 2 units. Lets hope I can have another few weeks of reasonably steady normal readings now (my omelette pan will be back in daily use) before my next off piste expedition in the high Alps!


----------



## merrymunky

A lovely 5.8 for me this morning. Happy with that.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 this morning, having a few breathing difficulties with this heat affecting my asthma, doesn't usually affect me like this, but I think the throat bug thing is not helping.  Still feeling incredibly down at the moment, so need to lift my mood, and level are staying around the high 5's low 6's so need to work on getting them back down.  But I am 2 lbs lighter than I was on Friday (scales got left in my reach so I got on them).


Well done @Grannylorraine  it sorry you are feeling low and under the weather. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> Well done @Grannylorraine  it sorry you are feeling low and under the weather. Hope you feel better soon x


Thank you, feeling a bit better now as have managed to update most of my passwords and get most things changed over to my new email address after being hacked, so that has helped, throat is not as bad so hoping I am over the worst, plus I know can always rely on you guys for words of wisdom or comfort. So all in all in a better place, plus only 3 days of work and I go to Norfolk for a week with my grandkids.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, feeling a bit better now as have managed to update most of my passwords and get most things changed over to my new email address after being hacked, so that has helped, throat is not as bad so hoping I am over the worst, plus I know can always rely on you guys for words of wisdom or comfort. So all in all in a better place, plus only 3 days of work and I go to Norfolk for a week with my grandkids.


Glad to hear this Lorraine, how horrible to be hacked. I love Norfolk, I lived and went to school there, it is such a beautiful county and the beaches are amazing. I hope you have a wonderful time xx


----------



## Bohemianne

Ooh! I've only just found this thread, goody good. 

*9.4 *on waking, not one of my best.


----------



## Bohemianne

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, feeling a bit better now as have managed to update most of my passwords and get most things changed over to my new email address after being hacked, so that has helped, throat is not as bad so hoping I am over the worst, plus I know can always rely on you guys for words of wisdom or comfort. So all in all in a better place, plus only 3 days of work and I go to Norfolk for a week with my grandkids.



Sorry about what happened to you Lorraine.

I too love Norfolk, we used to holiday at Great Yarmouth when my children were little, we took lots of day trips around the area too, there's some really lovely places, my favourite has to be the Norfolk Broads on a boat, lovely relaxing and peaceful place. 

I hope you have a lovely time. x


----------



## Bohemianne

SueEK said:


> Glad to hear this Lorraine, how horrible to be hacked. I love Norfolk, I lived and went to school there, it is such a beautiful county and the beaches are amazing. I hope you have a wonderful time xx



I love the Norfolk beaches, you can't beat them can you Sue. x


----------



## Bexlee

@Grannylorraine I'm in Norfolk and I can tell you it’s hot hot hot !! Hope you have a lovely time here. Looking forward to my summer holiday at precisely 3.00pm tomorrow. It’s going to be a long and hot day! 

My levels seem a little higher in the hot weather 8.4 disappointing 

Hope everyone has managed to stay a little cool today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  I've got to hand it to the weather man - he promised thunderstorms and heavy rain overnight and that's exactly what we got  Still very dark and wet out there, and it certainly hasn't cooled things down at all!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 4.9 for me this morning after rubbish night, sooo hot and the dog shaking with fear on the bed because of the thunderstorms. Glad to be seeing the DN for review today after very unsettling day yesterday with first low of 3.3 and not feeling great - can’t deny I was panicking a bit, still upwards on onwards hey!! Keep safe in this hot weather x


----------



## Bohemianne

Good morning all  Spot on *7 *for me this morning 
I didn't get a wink of sleep last night, not because of the heat, I just couldn't get off to sleep, and now that it's the morning and it's daylight, I feel like I could sleep for Britain  always the way!
The storm didn't seem to reach us here in Kent last night, but I've no doubt that we'll get it at some point in the next few days. 
Do your best to keep as cool as possible and, above all, keep well hydrated everyone. Have a lovely day


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, 5.6 for me


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning, a hot sweaty night with lots of thunder and a little drizzle of rain.  3.8 is my morning reading.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.0 *for me.
Too hot and humid to sleep last night - might have a little snooze after lunch


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks after a hot and sleepless night it’s a 10.1 reading for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me thanks to an early hours oatcake.

Cracking storm last night. Copious amounts of caffeine my be required to stay awake at work.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me this morning.  Feeling a lot better in myself although eating is not as good as it should be, but don't feel like cooking in this heat. Only 3 more sleeps until I go to Norfolk for a week.  I can't wait.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Fingers crossed this means its finally settled and will be consistently close with finger pricks from now on! 

Also got my new RTA coiled and wicked yesterday and she's a beauty! 
 
The company on the mix mat have been known to raise money for us!! 

No thunderstorms for us last night even though we had a weather warning in place although Windy Wilson (also raised money for us) predicts they will be here today as they are moving slower than first thought

Little sleep after the neighbours who had been away for a few days came back at 10pm last night and then decided to gather out the back right outside my bedroom window and shout and laugh and even had their kids under 5 out there with them, this was 10:40pm!! 

Bruce keeps saying it's too early for thinking about Christmas but think Bubbles is on my side as he pulled the reindeer antlers out this morning and went mad playing with them lol

Hope you all have a great day!  
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Fingers crossed this means its finally settled and will be consistently close with finger pricks from now on!
> View attachment 11998
> Also got my new RTA coiled and wicked yesterday and she's a beauty!
> View attachment 11999
> The company on the mix mat have been known to raise money for us!!
> 
> No thunderstorms for us last night even though we had a weather warning in place although Windy Wilson (also raised money for us) predicts they will be here today as they are moving slower than first thought
> 
> Little sleep after the neighbours who had been away for a few days came back at 10pm last night and then decided to gather out the back right outside my bedroom window and shout and laugh and even had their kids under 5 out there with them, this was 10:40pm!!
> 
> Bruce keeps saying it's too early for thinking about Christmas but think Bubbles is on my side as he pulled the reindeer antlers out this morning and went mad playing with them lol
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!
> xx


Never too early to think about Christmas Kaylz, I have already asked my son if he will be here at Christmas or going to Czech Republic with his girlfriend so I can think about the size turkey to buy.  Was also wondering if I could wear my elf t-shirt while on holiday in Norfolk next week.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Never too early to think about Christmas Kaylz, I have already asked my son if he will be here at Christmas or going to Czech Republic with his girlfriend so I can think about the size turkey to buy.  Was also wondering if I could wear my elf t-shirt while on holiday in Norfolk next week.


Nope my first Christmas present has been bought, 2 more will be ordered when I get paid next, I like to have things sorted rather than last minute rush buying! And go for it, I would!!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.2 after 30g carbs at 3.30am. I can’t get rid of this cold. I haven’t felt well enough to leave the house since last Thursday.


----------



## nonethewiser

Thundery wet  night, woke to a 7.1 with a nice flat line on libre overnight.

Happy to report that libre is still performing well since updates, so back on repeat prescription after nearly giving up.


----------



## eggyg

A Len Goodman this morning. SEVEN! We also had a hot, sticky and thundery night. Just been to check my water butt and it’s overflowing, it was only half full yesterday, must have fairly chucked it. Have a wonderful Wednesday and I hope all your stickiness becomes unstuck.


----------



## Flower

I’ve only gone and got a beautiful 5.2 today. 

Thunderbolts and lightning a plenty last night.

Have a good Wednesday all


----------



## Jodee

Oh dear 7.4 this morning.

just chatted with nurse maybe do a trial on 2 x 500mg metformin am and pm to stabilise things....   She said my recent HbA1C is very good in the time coming down from 85 mmol to 65 mmol in 3 months but I'm not so happy about taking 2 x 500mg


Wishing everyone a good BG day


----------



## Carolg

7.1 for me, suprised as was 2.9 after 2 hour walk. Slept through thunder storms! Have a good day all


----------



## Jodee

eggyg said:


> A Len Goodman this morning. SEVEN! We also had a hot, sticky and thundery night. Just been to check my water butt and it’s overflowing, it was only half full yesterday, must have fairly chucked it. Have a wonderful Wednesday and I hope all your stickiness becomes unstuck.



Perhaps the 7s can blame it on the thunder and heat


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 8.5 before work. Doing an early shift today as I'm going to see Grease the musical tonight at the Cliffs Pavilion in Southend. Peter Andre is playing the teen angel character!!!


----------



## Rob51

You know our wakening readings that we are doing. Are these before or after the first insulin injection?

I guess it is before the insulin injection but mine always  seem higher than everybody else’s and it crossed my mind that it could be after the injection 

Cheers


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Never too early to think about Christmas Kaylz, I have already asked my son if he will be here at Christmas or going to Czech Republic with his girlfriend so I can think about the size turkey to buy.  Was also wondering if I could wear my elf t-shirt while on holiday in Norfolk next week.


We booked our Christmas dinner already x


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> You know our wakening readings that we are doing. Are these before or after the first insulin injection?
> 
> I guess it is before the insulin injection but mine always  seem higher than everybody else’s and it crossed my mind that it could be after the injection
> 
> Cheers


Yes they are on waking and before the first injection, not all of us on the thread are on insulin anyway 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> I’ve only gone and got a beautiful 5.2 today.
> 
> Thunderbolts and lightning a plenty last night.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday all


Awesome to see, congratulations! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks.  4.6 on the Libre.

After a morning walk in the mist - it was actually cold! - it's back to scorchio again LOL.  Enjoy the rain, you lucky things.


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats to @Flower and @AJLang for their House Specials this morning.

I'm very happy with a 4.7 as it looks like my run of high readings has come to an end. On the down side I had a hypo early evening last night of 3.1 which is my lowest so far. Had just got into the car to continue my short journey to my partners house to cook tea after stopping in at my yard to sort horses and chickens. First time I have felt really sleepy with it which worried me a little. Rang my partner to make him aware once I had eaten a couple of prunes and a glucose tablet  and a peanut bar which was 8.6g carbs but he was still working on the harvest. Had an additional jelly bean and half a banana which I had in the car from my shopping  and rang my sister and kept her on line and chatting until I felt I was over it and was up to 8.3. Was frightened to take my NR before my evening meal once I was eventually fit enough to drive to his house to cook it. Didn't have any with my omelette this morning (I normally take 2units) and I am up to 7.7 this afternoon, so maybe one unit would have been a better decision but happier to err on the higher side than risk 2 hypos in 2 days. I have good sensitivity and want to keep it that way. Just weird how I have had 10 days of stubborn high readings and then swung the other way.
We also got the thunder and lightening and a deluge but the garden needed it. Hot again today, but thankfully not as bad as yesterday as there is some cloud to break the baking sunshine up.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Have a wonderful Wednesday and I hope all your stickiness becomes unstuck


..Apart from that which is holding our Libre sensors on, @eggyg!

6.0 for me this morning, had to be on the road by 7.30am  to daughter's, to receive her massive IKEA order while she’s at work, so what with that and the overnight thunder, it’s just as well her new house is a few minutes walk from a Café Nero, with their double shot coffees!


----------



## merrymunky

Woke up to a 7.5 this morning. A bit higher than I wanted considering how good I’ve been but my blood pressure was probably raised too this morning...

*whispers* I’m pregnant...according to two tests today. 

Shhh? Say what now? You didn’t hear that? Oh good.


----------



## rebrascora

@merrymunky Will just congratulate you on your wonderful reading this morning then  and not mention the other matter than none of us were supposed to see. Wishing you all the very best for your future readings too. I cannot imagine how excited you must be. No wonder BP is a bit high. Hoping all goes well for you this time. Definitely some very good motivation to keep things on track now. Best of luck!


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> @merrymunky Will just congratulate you on your wonderful reading this morning then  and not mention the other matter than none of us were supposed to see. Wishing you all the very best for your future readings too. I cannot imagine how excited you must be. No wonder BP is a bit high. Hoping all goes well for you this time. Definitely some very good motivation to keep things on track now. Best of luck!


Thank you. I am beyond terrified this time and still on disbelief.


----------



## rebrascora

I know you will be terrified after what happened last time but don't let that spoil this special and exciting time for you. Looking forward and being positive and doing your best to keep your BG under control and yourself as healthy as you can possibly be, is the best that you can do. Wishing you lots of luck with that.


----------



## SueEK

@merrymunky I never heard a thing but tingling with excitement for you. Wishing you so much happiness xxx


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> @merrymunky I never heard a thing but tingling with excitement for you. Wishing you so much happiness xxx


 Thank you. The lines are very faint but definitely there. Hoping to see them progress over the rest of the week.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. The lines are very faint but definitely there. Hoping to see them progress over the rest of the week.


I will keep everything crossed for you, take good care x


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> I will keep everything crossed for you, take good care x


Me too!  whispers Congratulations shh


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today. Hope the nights get cooler soon!  I was out in London yesterday and it was like an oven - must have been all that hot air that BJ was pumping out


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Whoops an  8.5.  But  I did enjoy last nights albondigas and I don't have to have breakfast. Today is yet another Fiesta and everything closed, except the bars.


----------



## Lanny

Oh congratulations @merrymunky 

Sorry, forgot to check in yesterday!  Another sleepy day & BS was running a bit higher than usual all day but, has settled nicely now.  Didn’t realise that on Tuesday, after I checked in, that I forgot to take any meds at all or Midday Levemir. Only realised it when I saw the Timesulin cap when injecting Midnight Levemir: did a quick count of my pills & yes I DID indeed completely forgot to take them. That explains why I was also SO sleepy on Tuesday & only ate once. Yesterday, BS WAS a bit higher than usual after my boo boo of the day before & still more sleepy than usual but, towards the end of the day the BS dropped & I actually overdid the Novorapid a wee bit & woke up a bit lower than I’d like but, not hypo!

So, 02:16 BS 4.9. Been up for some time as due to 3 days of a lot of sleeping, higher BS I think, my sleeping pattern is still off!

Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I lost just over 1kg in weight during The Open week as I kept forgetting to eat.  I’m starting to put it back on again now that I remember to eat! 

Off to the county hosp. later this afternoon for MRI & not looking forward to the journey. Leaving about 4pm & won’t be back until around 11pm due to long waits between connections of trains & buses. App. is at 18:40 & buses, back to normal services after The Open, don’t run that late. So, train & then a hosp. mini bus from the station: only because it’s to & from the hosp. that runs about as late as the last trains at night; last buses here don’t usually run later than about 6pm. Can’t be helped only the larger hospitals have MRI machines: too expensive for smaller hospitals! 

A VERY long day ahead!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on what promises to be a spectacularly hot day, even for us northerners! A big, fat, round 8 for me, I’m flummoxed. Ah well, never mind I’m not going to let it spoil my day. It’s our 39th wedding anniversary today, don’t know how that happened when I’m only 29! Out for a slap up meal tonight, what should I wear? It’s a bit posh so can’t turn up in my shorts! Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> It’s our 39th wedding anniversary today


Happy anniversary to you & Mr eggyg 
Another hot and restless night  musn't grumble, after all it is summer!

*5.3* for me today.
Keep cool everyone

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations to you both @eggyg


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks
Another hot day - decided to cut out milk in my coffee to see if that helps reduce my readings.
Reporting an 8.1 for this morning


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.8


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone and try not to melt.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg Happy anniversary to you, enjoy your meal and have a lovely day.
@Lanny sounds like one long day ahead of you, look after yourself on this baking hot day. I also forgot to take my tablets yesterday, was so excited not to have to take my Metformin anymore, I totally forgot to take my others - oops. 

@MeeTooTeeTwo snap 5.3 for me as well this morning. It is 78.6 on my thermometer this morning at 7.15. Have physio appt at 3pm but other than that I will be staying indoors with one very hot dog.  Stay cool everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here too, seems to be a popular choice this morning!


----------



## nonethewiser

6.2 on waking and another steady line on libre overnight. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Morning all on what promises to be a spectacularly hot day, even for us northerners! A big, fat, round 8 for me, I’m flummoxed. Ah well, never mind I’m not going to let it spoil my day. It’s our 39th wedding anniversary today, don’t know how that happened when I’m only 29! Out for a slap up meal tonight, what should I wear? It’s a bit posh so can’t turn up in my shorts! Have a good day and stay safe.


Congratulations to  you and Mr Eggy! hope you guys have a lovely day!  any nice loose summery dresses in the wardrobe you could pop on? (listen to me I don't even have shorts that fit! lol) xx


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> Another hot day - decided to cut out milk in my coffee to see if that helps reduce my readings.


for the amount used in coffee its really negligible, you could always use unsweetened almond milk instead? I know it may sound like torture but have you considered it may actually be the coffee as some find coffee does in fact effect them xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning!  been on and off for a while this morning as when I was away to post Bubbles thought it was about time he lazed over mummy for a while, needless to say I don't really need that with the heat! lol

5.7 for me this morning 

Ordered 2 more Christmas presents yesterday, both books, one for Bruce and the other for my mum 

Hope you all have a lovely day, take care of yourselves and stay hydrated my lovelies! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all on what promises to be a spectacularly hot day, even for us northerners! A big, fat, round 8 for me, I’m flummoxed. Ah well, never mind I’m not going to let it spoil my day. It’s our 39th wedding anniversary today, don’t know how that happened when I’m only 29! Out for a slap up meal tonight, what should I wear? It’s a bit posh so can’t turn up in my shorts! Have a good day and stay safe.


Congratulations! Happy Anniversary!  Miniskirt and boobtube?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Had a great night seeing Grease. Hoping I get to spend about an hour in the big fridge at work later.


----------



## Northerner

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> Another hot day - decided to cut out milk in my coffee to see if that helps reduce my readings.
> Reporting an 8.1 for this morning


Hi Rob, just a little tip if you are not already doing it - test immediately on waking if you can rather than waiting till you've got up and walked about a bit. Blood sugar levels can start increasing the moment you lift your heaed from the pillow, so if you test later then it may not reflect how your levels have behaved overnight. I know this as I am using a Libre sensor and my levels can rise by 1-2 mmol/l between waking and walking to the loo!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, an 8.4 for me today. Had a great night seeing Grease. Hoping I get to spend about an hour in the big fridge at work later.


I bet it's getting crowded in there!


----------



## Lanny

NI, or maybe just The Causeway Coast, must be missing the heat wave then, as it’s not hot here! It’s been a bit wet, windy & a bit nippy!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Congratulations to  you and Mr Eggy! hope you guys have a lovely day!  any nice loose summery dresses in the wardrobe you could pop on? (listen to me I don't even have shorts that fit! lol) xx


I’ve just dug out a dress I wore to a wedding 5 years ago, nice and loose and flowery. Not really me at all but it’ll do!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Congratulations! Happy Anniversary!  Miniskirt and boobtube?


I’ve loaned that outfit to Mr Eggy!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.9 today. 

Off to loiter in an air conditioned shop later. Enjoy your fridge @Stitch147 what a perk of the job!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> I’ve just dug out a dress I wore to a wedding 5 years ago, nice and loose and flowery. Not really me at all but it’ll do!


Sounds lovely! I don't do dresses so had to buy one specially for our nieces christening in 2016 xx


----------



## Rob51

Northerner said:


> Hi Rob, just a little tip if you are not already doing it - test immediately on waking if you can rather than waiting till you've got up and walked about a bit. Blood sugar levels can start increasing the moment you lift your heaed from the pillow, so if you test later then it may not reflect how your levels have behaved overnight. I know this as I am using a Libre sensor and my levels can rise by 1-2 mmol/l between waking and walking to the loo!



Thanks for this - I will do it in the morning

Rob


----------



## Carolg

8.1 for me. Really hot during the night so awake at 4 then slept for a bit.busy day but might miss walking group as it’s going to be hot. Next week is another week have a good day all, celebrating where you have good news or events !


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 trying to work out whether I actually got any sleep last night.  Did a run at 9pm yesterday as was still 28 degrees.


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me today. 

Many congrats to @eggyg and Mr eggyg. Hope you have a lovely evening. I have just been trying on my old floral floaty dresses too, to choose one for tonight as I am going to the theatre and anticipating it may be warm in there. Love @Northerner 's suggestion of mini skirt and boob tube. We definitely want to see photos or Mr eggyg wearing them!

@Lanny Hope your trip to the hospital goes smoothly and everything ok with the MRI. Relieved to hear you don't have the heat that we are experiencing. I went out in the car on Tues and even with the windows fully open whilst travelling it was still scarily hot. I was very relieved to get home and hide in the house until the sun had lost it's anger. I imagine public transport where there are lots of people and the windows don't open much could be pretty unpleasant, especially if you were out in it all day.


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all. A pleasant 6.4 this morning. Staying cool by hiding inside today. My house is absolutely freezing in winter but great for this time of year.


----------



## AJLang

Late reporting. 9.6 this morning but I purposely cut my evening bolusing because being ill and the heat seems to be making my levels see saw and I didn’t want another night fire fighting hypos.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 11.2 purposely raised after Mondays panic.! Monday afternoon I was on the floor although I didn`t know it, vaguely realised someone was with me and trying to feed me with some sort of substance. It turned out to be a Paramedic treating me with GlucoseBoost, my neighbours realised something was wrong because bedroom curtains were still closed at 13:00 and no one had seen me. Bedroom window is always open so they were able too look through window and saw the head of Ted propped up against the bed. They dialled 999 Paramedic was with me in minutes apparently, let himself in with key safe key they have the number, checked me over couldn't wake me up so started to chuck glucose down my throat. Gradually started too revive but a bloody painful experience as the glucose took effect, about 10 minutes before I could see and another 20 until I could get onto the bed. He was in constant contact with D clinic at the hospital including the D Specialist, anyway after another glucoboost and another 6 gluco tabs up to 4.9 from zilch to 2.0. Eventually managed to get on my feet and into the living room and some form of comprehend, sweating like a pig but body temp low.
 Wrapped in hypothermic blanket  for 20 minutes, back up to normal, well after two hours and after speaking with the D Specialist and taking 50g of carbs and making sure I would be looked after by my neighbour a T2 but tests and with instructions, Dave the 
Paramedic left. No Insulin for the rest of that day although is was back up to 7.8 when he left, alarms set for every two hours too check overnight. DSN rang that evening and in the morning, seemed happy with BGL although still shaking, wobbly legs and blurred vision. I think I better Introduce some emoji`s cos it reads like something Leonard Cohen would have written, well folks didn`t go out for 3 days didn`t let BGL`s get above 10/11 except for this morning, my mate picked me up to go for a spin in his new Merc convertible10.3 when I left 2.8 when I asked him to stop, half hour later. JB`s, gluco tabs and digestives back up to 5.8. The heat is obviously affecting me tremendously, it was 29.C in his cars outside temp gauge although we couldn't feel it, windows down and roof stuck in the boot.  Goodnight my friends I survived that one although still a bit out of sorts, 30.C at the moment, windows and doors all open, fans on. Speak with you in the morning, sleep safely.


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK oh my goodness Ted what an appalling experience, I can hardly believe it it’s so scary. How wonderful that the emergency services were so quick and what brilliant neighbours you have. Hope you are feeling a little better, please take care of yourself and I hope your neighbour is able to keep a close eye on you. You will be in my thoughts tonight xx


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good day 11.2 purposely raised after Mondays panic.! Monday afternoon I was on the floor although I didn`t know it, vaguely realised someone was with me and trying to feed me with some sort of substance. It turned out to be a Paramedic treating me with GlucoseBoost, my neighbours realised something was wrong because bedroom curtains were still closed at 13:00 and no one had seen me. Bedroom window is always open so they were able too look through window and saw the head of Ted propped up against the bed. They dialled 999 Paramedic was with me in minutes apparently, let himself in with key safe key they have the number, checked me over couldn't wake me up so started to chuck glucose down my throat. Gradually started too revive but a bloody painful experience as the glucose took effect, about 10 minutes before I could see and another 20 until I could get onto the bed. He was in constant contact with D clinic at the hospital including the D Specialist, anyway after another glucoboost and another 6 gluco tabs up to 4.9 from zilch to 2.0. Eventually managed to get on my feet and into the living room and some form of comprehend, sweating like a pig but body temp low.
> Wrapped in hypothermic blanket  for 20 minutes, back up to normal, well after two hours and after speaking with the D Specialist and taking 50g of carbs and making sure I would be looked after by my neighbour a T2 but tests and with instructions, Dave the
> Paramedic left. No Insulin for the rest of that day although is was back up to 7.8 when he left, alarms set for every two hours too check overnight. DSN rang that evening and in the morning, seemed happy with BGL although still shaking, wobbly legs and blurred vision. I think I better Introduce some emoji`s cos it reads like something Leonard Cohen would have written, well folks didn`t go out for 3 days didn`t let BGL`s get above 10/11 except for this morning, my mate picked me up to go for a spin in his new Merc convertible10.3 when I left 2.8 when I asked him to stop, half hour later. JB`s, gluco tabs and digestives back up to 5.8. The heat is obviously affecting me tremendously, it was 29.C in his cars outside temp gauge although we couldn't feel it, windows down and roof stuck in the boot.  Goodnight my friends I survived that one although still a bit out of sorts, 30.C at the moment, windows and doors all open, fans on. Speak with you in the morning, sleep safely.


So sorry to hear this Ted, what a dreadful experience  Huge thanks to your neighbours for noticing something wasn't right  Do you have a glucagon injection kit in the house? As @Benny G suggests, I would try and run things higher for a couple of weeks. The day after a very severe hypo your levels can be prone to dropping very low again as your liver will have been depleted of its glucose stores trying to deal with the low (especially if the paramedics gave you a glucagon injection as this causes your liver to release lots of glucose). That, and the weather, probably explain why you had such trouble keeping your levels up afterwards.

I really hope you can find a solution to these totally unexpected lows and have a more predictable and settled time. Has a CGM with alarms ever been offered? If not, then I would push for it - it would surely make sense given your lack of hypo awareness and could be linked so that, should it happen, help could get to you quicker {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12420

Just read of your experience Ted and am so sorry.  Good neighbours and a swift response from the paramedics; how reassuring.  3,6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Up at 4:30 this morning, found it tricky to sleep when I couldn't breathe  Still, a very decent 5.8 and lovely flatfish overnight


----------



## Rob51

Happy Friday Folks reporting a disappointing 11.2 for me this morning ☹️


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here on the Libre. 

((((hugs)))) @KARNAK... Hope you had a good night and are managing to keep that pesky BG up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

@KARNAK hope today is better for you.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Hazel

Phew, the heat last night was almost too must to bear.   Hope you survived it

6.0 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, another hot and sticky night. A 7.1 for me, well I was out last night, which was lovely but extremely hot for all concerned, the poor chefs! A bit fresher this morning after another fabulous storm last night. Have a fab Friday, we’ve got the little angels!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good day 11.2 purposely raised after Mondays panic.! Monday afternoon I was on the floor although I didn`t know it, vaguely realised someone was with me and trying to feed me with some sort of substance. It turned out to be a Paramedic treating me with GlucoseBoost, my neighbours realised something was wrong because bedroom curtains were still closed at 13:00 and no one had seen me. Bedroom window is always open so they were able too look through window and saw the head of Ted propped up against the bed. They dialled 999 Paramedic was with me in minutes apparently, let himself in with key safe key they have the number, checked me over couldn't wake me up so started to chuck glucose down my throat. Gradually started too revive but a bloody painful experience as the glucose took effect, about 10 minutes before I could see and another 20 until I could get onto the bed. He was in constant contact with D clinic at the hospital including the D Specialist, anyway after another glucoboost and another 6 gluco tabs up to 4.9 from zilch to 2.0. Eventually managed to get on my feet and into the living room and some form of comprehend, sweating like a pig but body temp low.
> Wrapped in hypothermic blanket  for 20 minutes, back up to normal, well after two hours and after speaking with the D Specialist and taking 50g of carbs and making sure I would be looked after by my neighbour a T2 but tests and with instructions, Dave the
> Paramedic left. No Insulin for the rest of that day although is was back up to 7.8 when he left, alarms set for every two hours too check overnight. DSN rang that evening and in the morning, seemed happy with BGL although still shaking, wobbly legs and blurred vision. I think I better Introduce some emoji`s cos it reads like something Leonard Cohen would have written, well folks didn`t go out for 3 days didn`t let BGL`s get above 10/11 except for this morning, my mate picked me up to go for a spin in his new Merc convertible10.3 when I left 2.8 when I asked him to stop, half hour later. JB`s, gluco tabs and digestives back up to 5.8. The heat is obviously affecting me tremendously, it was 29.C in his cars outside temp gauge although we couldn't feel it, windows down and roof stuck in the boot.  Goodnight my friends I survived that one although still a bit out of sorts, 30.C at the moment, windows and doors all open, fans on. Speak with you in the morning, sleep safely.


Oh my goodness Ted. This really needs sorted, @Benny G and @Northerner speak good sense. Take care.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@KARNAK what an awful experience - hope it doesn't happen to you again.
*5.9 *for me this hot and humid morning.
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 

6.7 for me this morning and a thumping headache, our predicted thunderstorms the last few days never showed up and it's very heavy here so we really do need it

@KARNAK so sorry to see this Ted, must've been awful, you take it easy and look after yourself and I hope you feel better soon (((hugs)))

Have a lovely day folks!  
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning.  Sorry to hear you were so unwell Ted. Hope things are getting back to normal for you.


----------



## emmgeo

5.1 this morning


----------



## nonethewiser

Tad on the low side at 4.6, so hot in bed last night, looking forward to the cooler weather arriving over the weekend and into next week.



KARNAK said:


> Speak with you in the morning, sleep safely



Really hope you had a restful nights sleep after yesterdays ordeal, you take care my friend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, I had a ginger ale instead of soda in my Campari last night, and because my brain was so addled in the heat, it never occurred to me it was a full fat version. So had to correct a 13.0 before I went to bed.
Goodness, Ted @KARNAK, stop giving us all such frights! Seriously, hope you’re feeling restored.


----------



## Rob51

@KARNAK 
Glad your okay Ted,
Take Care
Rob


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.8 today. 

Oh Ted what a frightening experience, thank goodness for your neighbours and swift assistance. A CGM with low alarms would be a much needed safety net . Hope today is more stable for you.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning . 9.1 for me. Struggled with the heat yesterday . Had a mini ice lolly before bed.
@KARNAK . Hope you are better today. Take care.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.4, had 15gms of slow acting carbs at bed time and three JB`s. Thankyou all so much for your concerns and wishes, this really is a caring community forum. DSN is phoning this morning I shall push for CGM with alarm, in the meantime trying to keep levels above 10 although down to 6.0 at the moment. Thanks for your advice @Benny G and @Northerner, will do exactly as you suggest.

Have a good day folks, stay safe and cool.


----------



## Jodee

6.3 this morning, I have weather headaches again.  So glad for some cool though.

Ted hope things improve for you and soon feeling much better.  What an ordeal x

Gonna try for a walk to pharmacy this morning to get meds, feel washed out after yesterdays heat, but praps with blood pumping and cooler temperatures I will soon be feeling tip top 

Happy day one and all. xox


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK, so glad you are a bit better now, please take good care and I really hope you are able to have an alarm, sounds as though you really need one x
Morning all, haven’t tested today but wanted to wish you all a good weekend, keep cool, still very hot here. Awake a good deal of the night due to very stressed doggie, shaking, panting and dribbling all over the bed, not pleasant and she cannot be consoled in any way. Physio yesterday went well, am now discharged with exercises and stronger bands. Dietician today so all in all has been a very busy week. Looking forward very much to my break away in a fortnight to Littlecote House nr Hungerford, so beautiful and you get treated like royalty, wonderful. I queried the lunch time menu as mainly carb options and they took my details and will speak to the chef to ensure there are suitable options for diabetics. Last year at the same chain, Warner’s, the waiter was all over me with options for diabetics, was a lovely surprise. Keep safe x


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.8 @ 6.20am and feels a tad more refreshed after that nice rain last night.


----------



## rebrascora

6.9 for me this morning after a minor hypo of 3.8 last night which I slightly over treated.
@Ditto That's a great reading this morning. What did you eat yesterday to get that?
@KARNAK Sending hugs Ted. Pleased to hear you are getting good support from neighbour and HCPs and that your readings are safer looking today. I really hope they chalk you up for CGM. This forum would not be the same without your warm charisma. Please take care of yourself.
@Rob51 What did you eat yesterday? It might be that carbs from two consecutive meals are stacking on top of each other and not clearing overnight. Perhaps worth having carbs at lunchtime but none in the evening, or if your main meal is at night, avoid carbs at lunchtime and see how that works.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All a very pleasant 5.5 for me today. 2nd day of the holidays. Not stressed or rushing round that’s probably helping! 

It’s a little cooler with a slight breeze today. Impressive thunder / lightening over night although you wouldn’t know it had happened this morning. 

@KARNAK hope you’re ok and things are stabilising a bit more. Pleased you have observant neighbours. Take care.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 8.4 this morning. It's our friends charity car show this weekend. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Lanny

13:44 BS 6.0.  Pretty happy with that despite sleeping past Midday alarm: still SO tired & didn’t react quickly enough to get up; so, slipped off to sleep again. Sleeping pattern and obviously still off & meds, including Levemir is also a little off but, at least taken now roughly 12 hours apart as they should be. 

Yesterday I spoke too soon about the weather not being hot. Siri said a comfortable 18c but, by the time I was leaving the house it was actually 28c. The new trains are very snazzy but, the new streamlined windows don’t open at all & 1 of the carriages’ air con. stopped working & thank goodness from sheer luck it wasn’t the one I got into: heard it on the tannoy & saw those poor people getting out for air at each station stop: packed train, still a lot of visitors from The Open that stayed, heat must have been unbearable. Conductors were rushing up & down the train in a mad frenzy trying to get the air con fixed instead of getting tickets from passengers. A lot of the little stations, including mine, aren’t manned anymore & people buy their tickets on the train. The unmanned stations have automated train info & announcements with live train info but, no inspector after a certain time, 3pm at mine, 5pm at Antrim. Just got the air con fixed before Antrim so, just bought ticket from conductor before leaving the train. Then took mini bus to hospital. 

Got there an hour early for app. Annoyingly next train would be 15 mins. too late. Checked in & 10 minutes later was in: always worth checking in no matter how early; they’ll fit you in if they can because you’re there. If you’ve ever had an MRI you’ll know how extremely claustrophobic it is & I don’t suffer from it. The noise is extremely irritating too despite ear plugs & a headphone for noise protection. This was the 2nd one I’ve had & dealt with this one a lot better by simply closing my eyes. First one my eyes were open & I could barely keep still enough, operator kept telling me to lie still, as the air con was so dry it made me cough so, kept my mouth closed, despite feeling a teeny bit of panic, & breathed through my nose: so many times I tend to forget to do that when under stress!  Felt like a VERY long 10 minutes & was also disoriented getting up afterwards: it’s the noise that disturbed my balance for a bit afterwards. But, eventually out slightly earlier than my app. time. Just had time to buy a sandwich to eat on train, before getting back to the train station, already unmanned when I arrived earlier at 17:14 so, knew nothing there. Smooth journey back & home just before 9pm. Conked out until about 01:20 when I got up had midnight Levemir & ate breakfast. Went back to sleep about 5am. Slowly & steadily getting sleeping pattern back. 

A VERY late Good Afternoon to you all & continue to have a Wonderful Day!  There, siri, not SO predictable today!


----------



## AJLang

@KARNAK  Ted I am so sorry to hear that you’ve had such an awful time. I hope that things improve for you and that you don’t have anymore bad events xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  4.8 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, although I was 2.8 according to the Libre when I got up in the middle of the night to go to the loo  I didn't believe it, had no symptoms and couldn't be bothered to check with a blood test since I don't use basal insulin. I think it may have been due to lying on the sensor, I always 'change sides' several times during the night 

Wet and gloomy this morning, and a bit cooler. Hope we're done with the rain for the day as it's the Harrogate Festival today!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A 12.1 for me - don't need a bedtime snack tonite then. 

It's cold  and wet  here today. Perfect for meeting a group of friends for lunch and catching up on ev1's gossip.


----------



## Rob51

Went to bed on a 5.3 reading woke up to a 9.2 reading - do I sleep walk to McDonald’s during the night


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 4.8 today


----------



## nonethewiser

Slightly cooler night, woke to 8.6 which was expected, ate late as out for a family meal at a nice Indian restaurant, was 5.9 before bed and set a tbr to deal with the late rise, without it bg would have been much higher.  All have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.3* for me.
Cool and clear here ATM - hope it stays like that for a while.
Have fun everyone!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

No great plans for the weekend. No doubt some jobs will come my way.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Rained all evening, through the night and still drizzling on and off, very dull but it hasn't cooled down any  sat here in shorts and a vest with a banging headache and a cat that wont settle 

5.9 for me this morning 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, snap, @khskel! Rained overnight here, and it’s cooler outside, should have helped rid the house brickwork of some of its stored heat.


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a VERY wet Cumbria. Back in the sixes...just! 6.9. Nothing more exciting than a trip to the hairdressers for me today. But that’s preferable than going to our local music festival, Kendal Calling, Glastonbury’s premature baby sister, that started yesterday. They are going to be very muddy! I couldn’t think of anything worse than standing in a clarty field listening to mediocre bands/singers and then going back to a tent to have a Pot Noodle! And paying hundreds of pounds for the privilege. Ah well it’s a good job we’re all different. Have a splendid Saturday and if you are off to Kendal Calling, give me a shout and I’ll pop over with some wellies, wet wipes and another supply of dried pot meals!


----------



## Docb

8.2 this morning after a 10.2 last night.  Since stopping the gliclazide my rolling average has gone up steadily and is still rising.  Maybe that was not such a good idea.


----------



## Carolg

Oh what a night. Felt like boiled in oil. Rained a lot and still raining. Elixir for weeds . 9.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I am another on 6.1 this morning, but experimented with a crust roll last night, which put me up less than 2 after 2 hrs but maybe caused a bit of a delayed reaction, was trying to see what I could take for picnic while we are in Norfolk that are easy to put together as everyone else will have sandwiches or rolls, and didn't want the faff of making salads, also caravan have a small fridge for food for 8 people.  

Lost 3lb this week, but that is probably due to being too hot to want to eat, that takes me to 2 stone lost and hitting my target for my Norfolk holiday, and takes me into a lower stone.  Only 1 more stone to lose to be in a normal weight range.  

Not sure how much I will be reporting in over the next week while in Norfolk, 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> I am another on 6.1 this morning, but experimented with a crust roll last night, which put me up less than 2 after 2 hrs but maybe caused a bit of a delayed reaction, was trying to see what I could take for picnic while we are in Norfolk that are easy to put together as everyone else will have sandwiches or rolls, and didn't want the faff of making salads, also caravan have a small fridge for food for 8 people.
> 
> Lost 3lb this week, but that is probably due to being too hot to want to eat, that takes me to 2 stone lost and hitting my target for my Norfolk holiday, and takes me into a lower stone.  Only 1 more stone to lose to be in a normal weight range.
> 
> Not sure how much I will be reporting in over the next week while in Norfolk,
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


Well done on your weight loss . Hope you have a lovely holiday in wonderful Norfolk, I’m a tiny bit green, enjoy x


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> I am another on 6.1 this morning, but experimented with a crust roll last night, which put me up less than 2 after 2 hrs but maybe caused a bit of a delayed reaction, was trying to see what I could take for picnic while we are in Norfolk that are easy to put together as everyone else will have sandwiches or rolls, and didn't want the faff of making salads, also caravan have a small fridge for food for 8 people.
> 
> Lost 3lb this week, but that is probably due to being too hot to want to eat, that takes me to 2 stone lost and hitting my target for my Norfolk holiday, and takes me into a lower stone.  Only 1 more stone to lose to be in a normal weight range.
> 
> Not sure how much I will be reporting in over the next week while in Norfolk,
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


Hope you have a lovely time in Norfolk! Try not to worry unduly about the odd spike whilst you are away (although if you are anything like me you will by now be gravitating always towards the most suitable options rather than going mad!  ) Well done on your weight loss, you are achieving it in the best way possible - lots of exercise and healthy eating!


----------



## Bexlee

We have 4G in many places in Norfolk @Grannylorraine !!! It now cool cool cool and a bit wet in North Norfolk by the coast but so much nicer!!

Hovis Low carb seeded bread 9.9g per slice available in all local main chain super markets....

6.1 for me this morning. Awaiting the arrival of 2  young nephews and. Niece for a few days - should be exciting! 

Have a a good and cooler hopefully day all


----------



## Lanny

10:54 BS 6.3. Ok with that. 

My it was humid & hot last night. Rain in the air but not quite until early this morning but, only a drizzle: needs a good proper air clearing downpour!  Had to stick the electric fan on it was SO uncomfortably sticky! 

Sleeping pattern is coming along nicely & got up a bit earlier this morning hopefully be back soon to mu usual 5am ish! 

An quite late Good Morning to you all & it’s the weekend: time to let the down & go wild! Have a Wonderful Day & a Great Weekend!


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today, although I was 2.8 according to the Libre when I got up in the middle of the night to go to the loo  I didn't believe it, had no symptoms and couldn't be bothered to check with a blood test since I don't use basal insulin. I think it may have been due to lying on the sensor, I always 'change sides' several times during the night
> 
> Wet and gloomy this morning, and a bit cooler. Hope we're done with the rain for the day as it's the Harrogate Festival today!



Had the same happen 2 hours after brekkie, scanned sensor and had a red screen on phone with a LO message, felt fine so did a bg test and reading was 5.7, checked again just to be sure and was 5.8, today libre is reading low for some reason, just before it was reading 4.8 yet bg was 6.1, this was allowing for the delay.  Shame as its been bang on lately, surprisingly  accurate since updates.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Bit of a sweaty night, but nothing stops me sleeping. Nothing that a nice shower and shave won’t put right. Woke up on 7.2 after a night of a straight line around 6 ish. Nothing that the morning Levemir won’t put right, anyway

Everything electronic made by Apple I own is reminding me my sensor expires today. Bit like last time, I fitted it on a Saturday morning, but it is saying it will die around 3.00am in the night. Very odd. Anyway, the new one goes on after the morning ablutions, and I will fire it up with my new up to date reader.

You may have noticed that England steam rollered Ireland in the Test Match yesterday, Set 180 to win, they were all out for 38 in 14 overs of very high class swing and seam bowling, though in truth some of the Irish batsmen seem to have forgotten that you are supposed to use the bat to stop the ball hitting your pads or the stumps.

Still, Leo Varadkar, the Taoiseach, has said that a hard Brexit could well lead to a united Ireland, so the cricket team could tap into the vast amount of cricketing talent in the North. Aye, right

Have a good day, everyone, we’ve got a yellow alert for torrential rain here, so I’d better fix floats to the mobility scooter. Or just stop in


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a glorious day, 26.C at the moment but can see cloud appearing from the east. Paignton carnival started today, tannoy is loud and clear music starts at 12 noon. DSN phoned me yesterday and was very concerned about going unconscious on Monday, I asked about CGM with alarms and was given an appointment to see specialist next week. Very helpful DSN spent 50 minutes on the phone going through daily routines, Insulin, grub, exercise etc. Oh @Benny G she told me to do exactly as you advised thankyou.

Hi @Grannylorraine well done on the weight loss, enjoy yourselves in Norfolk.

I watched that match yesterday @mikeyB great bowling, all set for the Ashes.

Enjoy your day folks, I see rain about in certain areas, make the best of what you have. Take care all of you.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Had the same happen 2 hours after brekkie, scanned sensor and had a red screen on phone with a LO message, felt fine so did a bg test and reading was 5.7, checked again just to be sure and was 5.8, today libre is reading low for some reason, just before it was reading 4.8 yet bg was 6.1, this was allowing for the delay.  Shame as its been bang on lately, surprisingly  accurate since updates.


This is my second sensor since getting them on prescription and it has misbehaved more than the previous one, and usually at night. I've had a couple of nights where it is showing in the red for practically the whole night, but other nights where it's nicely flat and within range  During the day though, much more accurate than when I last used them over a year ago


----------



## Ditto

rebrascora said:


> @Ditto That's a great reading this morning. What did you eat yesterday to get that?


 I'll post in the menu thread.  I don't think it's good, I used to be in the 5s, but I've gone off the rails due to liver problems, just don't know what to eat for the best. Also, I have much trouble getting any blood to test and if I only get a tiny bit it gives a funnypec reading sometimes.

6.7 @ 8.08am this morning. Much cooler, pouring with rain. Yay.
6.8 @ 6.20am yesterday morning.
6.6 @ 7.43am day before that. At least consistent!


----------



## Lanny

04:08 BS 5.6. Forgot to post that earlier when I got up: already had breakfast! 

Another very sticky night & no proper rain, just grey threatening clouds all day: yesterday was cool enough; just the cloud cover making the night uncomfortable!  & sweaty emoji! Just as well there isn’t one available for me to use on this forum: you WOULDN’T want to see THAT! 

I made it through the qualifying & opening rounds of another virtual golf tournament & finished 13 of 18 holes in the weekend final round so, another 5 holes to finish by 07:45 tomorrow morning! Regardless of where I end up, I get another finalist medal with my number on it: currently -14 for 13 holes sitting at number 55. 

Back to an early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  AND I’m back to being VERY predictable to dear old helpful Siri: the whole sentence came up above the keys of the keyboard for me to post in a single tap! 

Have an easy, lazy Sunday!  There! Siri DIDN’T predict that: finger, middle right one if you’re wondering while I hold the iPad in my left hand, had to do a little extra work there & actually type the whole thing! 

Did I ever mention that I have tiny hands, goes with my tiny size 3 feet & 155cm of height, that are size 5, the smallest ladies size gloves here being 6.5: buy & wear children’s gloves here with no leather gloves available for children. I have to buy size 5 leather gloves in Hong Kong where that’s a fairly common size. Even the iPad mini, the only size I like, is HUGE in my hand & since I only type with 1 finger, I’m very slow at it!  In case you ever wondered why I’ve often said it takes me ages to compose, type & post!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.6 this morning, not overly happy with that but hey ho. Very warm night but cooler this morning. Getting ready for car boot . Having daughter and family over for tea later so roast coming up methinks. Aching a bit this morning as went on running machine (brisk walking with 1lb weights) and not sure my arms or waist liked it, guess I’ll walk it off around the car boot. Have a lovely day folks x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 on waking, but that 'normalised' to a 6.0 a couple of minutes later!  A peculiar little dip after an overnight flatfish  It rained relentlessly yesterday, and in between the rain we had heavier rain, I don't think it ever got light  A real shame as it was the Harrogate Carnival and it was a complete washout


----------



## Rob51

Morning folks I’m off to the golf club for a round - scrapped yesterday’s round as chucking it down all day.

Reporting a reading of 8.8 this morning


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  2.6!  I've run out of Yorkshire teabags and am not very happy.


----------



## nonethewiser

6.3 on waking, slept well after a cooler night, even had sheet on.



Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.3 on waking, but that 'normalised' to a 6.0 a couple of minutes later!  A peculiar little dip after an overnight flatfish  It rained relentlessly yesterday, and in between the rain we had heavier rain, I don't think it ever got light  A real shame as it was the Harrogate Carnival and it was a complete washout
> 
> View attachment 12007



Whole country experienced a washout yesterday, something the carnival organisers can never predict,  so much planning goes into these events so bad luck for Harrogate.

Mentioned yesterday about libre reading low as yours had, it continued last night and up to waking this morning, showing I was hypo during night.  On Friday evening applied a new tubular bandage to protect sensor, after removing it before the readings started to normalise in line with bg levels, so figuring the bandage is to small for my arm and is compressing the sensor, a bit like lying on it when asleep which results in lower readings, so need to pop to shops later and get a bigger size, should have thought about this yesterday but hey ho.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

Mum's 2nd Christmas present arrived yesterday, its a John Grisham book, unfortunately they've had to split the order but at no extra cost so just have to wait on Bruce's one now, ordered myself a purse yesterday too  off eBay 

7.0 for me this morning

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

That's it, brain struggling to come up with anything interesting this morning other than the fact that gearbox oil is reckoned to be the best lubricant for woodwind keywork. I wonder if Halfords sell it in 5ml bottles?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.0 (121) compared to 3.2 and 10.9 the previous two days. Hopefully settling now the heat has gone!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. No washout for us either, just a couple of showers over Friday night, but I went to the farm shop ten miles north from here yesterday afternoon, and it was pouring.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* for me!

_A man who was suffering the ill-effects of Metformin went to the doctor and asked him "have you got anything for wind?"
So, the doctor gave him a kite._


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 which although a tad high, I am pleased with after the 8 last night after my fish and chips.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I seemed to have developed flippers after 24 hours of torrential rain yesterday.  Pleased to report brighter today, not pleased to report an unheard of 9.4. Went to bed on 6.4 and my readings yesterday were nearer the 4/5s all day. Did have a very upset stomach through the night, not enough Creon with my evening meal, I was up and down all night, that might have had something to do with it. As an experiment, I injected 11 units of NovoRapid ( ratio 1:5 + 1 unit correction) for my Full English, 40 minutes before eating. Dropped only 0.6! The DP strikes again! I’m not going to let it worry me, my daytime readings on a 1:10/15 ratio are always good. Not doing anything exciting today expect filling up my bird feeders, they’re very greedy at the moment, it’s costing me a fortune! Have a super Sunday and hope you are able to fold up your brollies and store away your wellies.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Well, the new sensor is behaving impeccably, which is more than you can say for the Diabetes Fairy, who sheltered from the rain in our bedroom. Nice straight line overnight after a well bolussed evening meal of tagliatelle bolognese - peaked around 9, just like a normal human.

 So, went to bed on 5.9, and stayed there until around  6 in the morning, when my BG shot up to 13.2, which is what I woke up on. That being in the first 24 hours of the sensor, I pricked a finger to give a score of 13.

Well, that’s nice for Abbott and their new algorithm, but not for me because I don’t normally have to correct waking BGs, though like Eggy, I did have a touch of intestinal hurry before getting into bed. Wonder if that has owt to do with it. It’s not a big deal, Insulin will save the day.

Decent weather tomorrow, after the relentless rain on the last day or so. Have to get down to the surgery in the wheelchair for my annual asthma/diabetes/cholesterol discussion. That’ll be fun, so I might not be reporting tomorrow till late. If ever, if I can persuade Steph the nurse to elope with me to her native Caribbean.

Have a good day, everyone, Hamilton is on pole position yet again, so all’s well with the world


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.1 on another glorious day, 25.C at the moment. No washout here yesterday so the carnival had a great day, it will be the same today. Anyway its all very well keeping my BGL`s high but it affects my feet tremendously, more pain, pins & needles, electric shocks. Hey Ho whose complaining.

@khskel fraid you won`t be able to buy 5mml of gear box oil from halfords. your best bet is take a clean container that can be sealed, to the garage that repairs/services your car and ask them if they can sell you some. Normal gear oil only 75/80w grade, most gear oils these days are synthetic, hope you can stand the smell.

Take care folks, have a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, just.

Got up to what I thought was a hypi, I was staggering, head swimming and I was sweating.

Could not believe it, washed my hands again, retested  a couple of times. 

5.4

So why do I feel as though I am in full hypo mode?    Weird!


----------



## mikeyB

Might be the hot weather dropping your blood pressure, Hazel. That can produce symptoms like that.  Careful when you stand up


----------



## merrymunky

Late checking in but a pleasant 6.2 this morning. So far so good this week. I’ve been within my target range except once where I went up to 8.4. Being strict is paying off. I need to keep it in that range if I want this pregnancy to end well. I have a feeling I will end up on a low dose on insulin for the duration though as a precaution.


----------



## KARNAK

Whatever it takes, do it @merrymunky, we are all rooting for the pair of you.


----------



## nonethewiser

6.0 this morning.  Back to rain today, well drizzle for the time being.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Ready to embrace the working week reporting a reading of 8.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woke at 4:15, decided that was too early, turned over and the next thing I knew it was 6:45!  Must have needed the sleep  6.3 for me today, another dull, damp day here


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.4 for me.

Still stotting it down here. I suspect the Aire valley flood plains will be doing their job this morning.

Weird day yesterday. Somehow managed to forget my lunchtime Novo and went up to 9.9 later in the afternoon but still managed to be back to normal about 6 hours after eating without any correction. I sometimes think there's a bit of life in the pancreas yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, had a great weekend camping at our friends place for the annual charity car show. Was at 8.9 this morning.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning,  Just 2.2 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 



Hopefully Bruce's book will be dispatched this week and my purse should be dispatched today then I'll lay off the buying this month, get a few more bits and bobs ordered in a while, think Bruce will be getting a couple of Lewis Hamilton dvd's 

Dull but still very warm here

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 14.3 this morning and I have absolutely no idea why it is that high.


----------



## Lanny

06:56 BS 6.0. Happy with that.  Well, I got my partial wish granted: it was cooler last night despite no good honest downpour; cloud cover cleared instead but, same result. 

Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Now then, a too much info warning for those of a sensitive disposition, especially early in the morning before breakfast. Don’t read below ************ NOT kidding! Don’t read it if you’d rather not!

********************************************
I made a REALLY bad mistake the other night without realising how bad it is at the time. The skin under the arms is quite delicate & my left armpit’s skin is even more so because of the injury: doses't get as much air, breathing space, because I still can’t lift it very high; a teeny bit higher, with physio, than 180 degrees, about 195 the physiotherapist said the last time before discharge. The night before last, the really sweaty night, I was constantly wiping the sweat away from below my left armpit & didn’t realise how hard I was rubbing. I rubbed away the top layer of skin in a huge area about the size of my fist. Didn’t feel it at first & only realised when it started to sting yesterday morning. Could barely lift my arm to see in the mirror but, it was a very angry red, raw like sunburn patch. Slathered the whole area in a thick layer of Sudocrem & that eased the sting. Blood sugars were a bit higher than usual yesterday & needed a bit more insulin. Also, a bit sleepier too so, didn’t fight it & slept a lot yesterday. The sleeping helped the healing process & the cream did its part too. This morning there’s still a slight sting but, the skin has toned down from angry red to a dark brown, also like a recovering sunburn. I’ll continue to keep slathering on the cream & keep a close eye on it & see GP if there’s any sign of possible infection as it’s a huge patch!  What a stupid mistake to make!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. That glass of red wine yesterday evening.
Congratulations on the HS, @Kaylz.


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I hope your armpit feels better soon! Bruce is a mess just now, his hands, wrists and feet are all covered in a rash and bleeding where he's been scratching at them because of the heat and sweat but not much he can do as has to wear thick socks and work boots and gloves at his work xx


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Lanny and @Robin maybe the key to this house special is also testing at a time with a 52 included? lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and like a few of you today, I’m puzzled as to my high 8.6. Another correction with breakfast or I’ll be chasing my tail all day. Damp and dull today. We’ve got the grandkids for a few hours today so my blood pressure will be high too! Better go and do a “big” shop as there’s no filling them at the moment. Have a happy Monday whatever your plans are.


----------



## Lanny

Just got official golf result & medal. -20 for 18 holes & finished in near the bottom in 103rd. place: with ties, 116 players in my group made the final weekend round. It was the hardest tournament I’ve been in yet & the winner scored -29!  Still, I’m happy I made the final!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A lovely 5.6 for me this morning. Very rare to have a reading in the 5s so I’m satisfied with that. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another late sleeper-in!
*5.4* pour moi.
Have a good day, everybody.


----------



## daducky88

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )




Mine was 15.6mM at 3 am.   Bad Ducky bad :-/.  I had a small chicken pie and heap of spinach for dinner and gave myself the requisite insulin, or did i? Eiou no i didnt.  Ahaaa. Bad Ducky :-/!  I shall the wooden spoon to myself ;-).  


Tumble said:


> A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 12021
> 
> Hopefully Bruce's book will be dispatched this week and my purse should be dispatched today then I'll lay off the buying this month, get a few more bits and bobs ordered in a while, think Bruce will be getting a couple of Lewis Hamilton dvd's
> 
> Dull but still very warm here
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> xx


Congratulations @Kaylz!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning,  Just 2.2 this morning.


Sorry to see you are still struggling with the lows Michael, I do worry about you


----------



## daducky88

Tumble said:


> A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.




What dish was it?

If it contain a sticky sauce, they're pretty sweet and bulk up the carbs no end.  However the basic carb amount can be more.

Eg looking at a supermarket ready meal 450g sweet and sour, it contains 66g starch and 33g glucose =97g cho, about 2.5x a standard meal at home dependending on how many spuds one nirmally crams in.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-sweet---sour-chicken-with-rice-450g

I've been trying pressure Sainsbroids and others to lower the unneccessary and taste diminishing xs sugar in their foods in general.  You even see sugars and sweeteners in crisps these days.  What next, tripe in trifle?


----------



## daducky88

scotty said:


> 6.3 this morn at 8.30, its my high levels after tea time that annoy me



I know what choo post meals.

PS whos the handsome fellow in the picture


----------



## daducky88

Pumper_Sue said:


> 4.5 yesterday and 5.1 this morning.  Unfair advantage me thinks as I have a pump



Whats your 3am sugar?
There's isnt so much room to play with at 4.5mM.
Then again maybe you're very steady o/n?


----------



## daducky88

Dizzydi said:


> 5.8 when I woke @ 9.20 this morn ( past 5 days were 3.9, 3.2, 3.3, 3.8 & 3.9) think the vodies I had last night helped !



Sounds your evening/night basal or dinner bolus could be reduced 10%


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Congratulations @Kaylz!


Cheers hun, seen as you liked my pic on FB, what ya think of my new teeth then? lol
xx


----------



## Hazel

Well, nothing stranger than diabetes.

Yesterday I felt so strange.   Spinning head, viscous galloping trots, I decided a 24 hour starving might help

So  no meds yesterday, weakened to 5.5.

Still spinning  head, very blurred vision.
All could be attributed to the antibiotics, which I stopped yesterday,  

Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Cheers hun, seen as you liked my pic on FB, what ya think of my new teeth then? lol
> xx


They look great!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Well, nothing stranger than diabetes.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so strange.   Spinning head, viscous galloping trots, I decided a 24 hour starving might help
> 
> So  no meds yesterday, weakened to 5.5.
> 
> Still spinning  head, very blurred vision.
> All could be attributed to the antibiotics, which I stopped yesterday,
> 
> Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself


Hope you are feeling better soon Hazel {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue

daducky88 said:


> Whats your 3am sugar?
> There's isnt so much room to play with at 4.5mM.
> Then again maybe you're very steady o/n?


Do you realise that you are replying and asking questions of posters who posted their comments 8 or 9 years a go?


----------



## Bohemianne

Good morning all.
*7.1* for me this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, gang

Bit late, I’ve been down to see the diabetes nurse, who was well pleased with my results which have improved no end thanks to Madame Libre, so I’ve now improved myself out of qualifying for either free Libre or a pump under local regulations. Bugger.

Still, it’s put to bed any remaining theory that my neurological problems are due to diabetes, because they are getting worse, which I will tell the next neurologist I see, if I don’t pop my clogs first

The only problem was she insisted I restart anti hypertensive tablets because I reached the dizzy heights of 146/82. I will, but only tentatively.

Anyway, woke up on 3.3, which isn’t great, so Jelly Babies fuelled my wheelchair trip into the village. Lovely sunny day before the evening and tomorrow’s torrential downpours. Had to use my Radar Key in the village, so stocked up on Creon.

By the way, I got my electoral register form yesterday to check our details. If you get one, make sure you don’t tell them your email address or phone number, and make sure you are on the closed register, not the open one. If you are on the open one they can sell your details to anyone who asks for them and pays a few quid. That’s why we hardly ever get junk mail addressed to us, particularly Saga Bloody Holidays.

Have a good day, folks, never mind the weather, it’s just good to be alive


----------



## Lisa66

Sorry for jumping in on a thread that I don’t take part in, but that’s ridiculous Mike!

I’m guessing that your control may not have been so good pre Libre, so it has proved to be worthwhile. By that thinking, would the nurse or whoever remove the Libre prescription once a patient has good control? I don’t think so.


----------



## daducky88

Hazel said:


> Well, nothing stranger than diabetes.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so strange.   Spinning head, viscous galloping trots, I decided a 24 hour starving might help
> 
> So  no meds yesterday, weakened to 5.5.
> 
> Still spinning  head, very blurred vision.
> All could be attributed to the antibiotics, which I stopped yesterday,
> 
> Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself



Hi Hazel

I hope you feel better soon.  If you got some rehydrat, might worth taking that to keep salts in balance.


----------



## daducky88

Pumper_Sue said:


> Do you realise that you are replying and asking questions of posters who posted their comments 8 or 9 years a go?


No.
I can see in light grey at the botton of every reply a time which i thought meant it was today?

Eiou no! I see it doesnt.  I was replying to the ones on p1.  Doh.  Thanks for letting me know Sue.  Cheers.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 9.2 this morning but feeling crap. Been a pleasant day sun shining, beach full, carnival still on, went to have my painful feet sorted this morning, got to go back in eight weeks time. Off to a local cricket match tomorrow, a friend of mine from South Africa is doing a tour of English teams and is umpiring locally.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz.

{{{HUGS}}} Hazel, take care.

Goodnight folks, sleep well and safe.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier when I got up 04:06 BS 5.6.  Happy with that. Now after breakfast 05:48 BS 7.9. Happy with that too!  BS has come back down to about normal now after being a bit higher due to boo boo the other night!  Doesn’t sting anymore & no signs of infection: just keep applying cream & wait for the peeling to happen, like sunburn, once the skin heals & renews itself. Then, it’ll be fighting the itch time! 

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  Happy Katemas everyone!  (Today is Kate Bush's 61st birthday )


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a 6.0 today.

My pump woke me up at 4 am alarming non stop with a pump error , not a good wake up alarm  After speaking to Medtronic USA who deal with UK overnight issues it needs replacing- hopefully today. Just setting up old pump that I was thankfully able to keep when the warranty expired. Going sensor less/clueless for the day  Oh the challenges of diabetes. 

Lovely photo @Northerner , is that your new kitchen?


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, a 6.0 today.
> 
> My pump woke me up at 4 am alarming non stop with a pump error , not a good wake up alarm  After speaking to Medtronic USA who deal with UK overnight issues it needs replacing- hopefully today. Just setting up old pump that I was thankfully able to keep when the warranty expired. Going sensor less/clueless for the day  Oh the challenges of diabetes.


Hope you get your replacement pump sharpish!  



Flower said:


> Lovely photo @Northerner , is that your new kitchen?


No, this is from my old house - she's actually still lazing in bed. Gives me time to get to the corner shop for some flowers and a box of Black Magic


----------



## Lanny

She sure looks great for 61!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks reporting a reading of 8.1 this morning but it’s slowly coming down on my 10 units twice daily.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.5 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.7 and a dextrose tab for me.
That's what going straight to rehearsal from work does for you.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  7.6 today - don't have any idea where that came from.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning, 8.7 for  me this morning.  I am glad I am in single figures due to change in medication but I still don't really understand why higher than last nights 7 after dinner and didn't eat anything after.....  Slowly getting there


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

6.0 for me this morning, probably done wrong as I've reduced my breakfast bolus half a unit as dropped too low 4 hours after yesterdays breakfast bolus and I'm going out in an hour but hey ho

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* on this wet & miserable morn.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning to all my fellow bloodletters. Still higher than I’d like 7.2 but lower than the last two mornings. Bright and sunny at the moment but that’ll change this afternoon as I’m at the funeral of an elderly relative. I don’t go to many funerals ( thank goodness) but it always rains when I do. Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Summer was back yesterday, seems to have vanished overnight again, though.


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> Good Morning, 8.7 for  me this morning.  I am glad I am in single figures due to change in medication but I still don't really understand why higher than last nights 7 after dinner and didn't eat anything after.....  Slowly getting there


It's probably due to your liver - we have a need for glucose to provide energy 24/7 in order to power all our body's systems like heart, brain and digestive system, even when we are not eating, so the liver stores and then trickles out glucose throughout the day and night. It does this in a cycle (the 'body clock' or Circadian Rhythm), sometimes less, sometimes more. As we wake in the mornings - and even before - the amount of glucose will increase in order to give your body a boost of energy to start the day, so it's quite possible to be higher without eating


----------



## Veenorthants

So how can i help this to lower my levels?


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning everyone, 8.2 this morning, got retinal screening appointment at 11.30 which is always a joy.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 5.7 today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A hypo for me this morning. Maybe I'll try a bedtime snack tonite - the garden isn't going to clear itself!


----------



## daducky88

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today  Happy Katemas everyone!  (Today is Kate Bush's 61st birthday )
> 
> View attachment 12026



Wowuowuowuowuoop! for the Bushy bday.  What a great singer she is.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, hope you are well

6.7 this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps 

Went to bed on 7.1, relying on Levemir to drift that slowly down to a neat HS. Woke up on 8.2, though to be fair there’s an element of DP in that. Nice straight line, just at the wrong level. Curses

Quite a pleasant morning, but those nasty folk at the Met Office are threatening downpours later. Don’t know how much they get paid, but they need to get their act straightened out.

Last early evening there was a chorus of sirens drifting over from the A59, and no traffic. Must have been an almighty accident, the road was still closed 5 hours later. Hope no one was deaded. Mind you, there are a lot of livestock lorries swanning around, maybe they were chasing sheep.

Anyway, I’m not going anywhere today, fully stocked up with food if the river floods down in the village. Mind you, the new houses they’ve built on the field that used to take the overflow from the river might be a bit disappointed as their Range Rovers float away...

Have a good day folks, hope you aren’t affected by all these travel disruptions.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Morning everyone, 8.2 this morning, got retinal screening appointment at 11.30 which is always a joy.


Expecting bright sunshine in your area right about now!   Hope all goes well


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> So how can i help this to lower my levels?


It's a gradual process - as you lower your overall levels then this will also improve  If you're not already doing it then it's worth making sure you take your waking reading before your feet have even hit the floor, as it's quite common for levels to rise 1-2 mmol/l just from the act of getting up. The point to bear in mind is that the waking level may not reflect how your levels have behaved overnight, when levels most likely dropped lower (around 2-3 am is commonly the lowest point during the night). You can read more about the 'Dawn Phenomenon' here:

https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143


----------



## Veenorthants

Northerner said:


> It's a gradual process - as you lower your overall levels then this will also improve  If you're not already doing it then it's worth making sure you take your waking reading before your feet have even hit the floor, as it's quite common for levels to rise 1-2 mmol/l just from the act of getting up. The point to bear in mind is that the waking level may not reflect how your levels have behaved overnight, when levels most likely dropped lower (around 2-3 am is commonly the lowest point during the night). You can read more about the 'Dawn Phenomenon' here:
> 
> https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143



Thank you


----------



## Bohemianne

Good afternoon all. *10.4* for me this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea why as I went to bed last night with 9.4?? I'm not feeling that good today, so not sure if I'm generally not well or if I'm feeling the high level, but I feel very tired and not with it.


----------



## Bohemianne

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.6 for me today  Happy Katemas everyone!  (Today is Kate Bush's 61st birthday )
> 
> View attachment 12026








 61!! Happy Birthday Kate! Great singer/song writer and takes me back to some real good times too.


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> Expecting bright sunshine in your area right about now!   Hope all goes well



Your cruel mate 

Appointment never happened, on way got a phone call to say it was cancelled, some difficulties with software or something,  will get notified when next appointment is available.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  Another wet and gloomy start to the day


----------



## nonethewiser

Woke to a pleasing 5.1 after waking slightly high yesterday, libre shows a nice straight line thru night so basal rates ok. You all have a great day.


----------



## Lanny

06:06 BS 5.7. Happy with that!  Despite getting a wee bit stiff & achey in the left shoulder now: put physio on hold last few days as didn’t want to tear delicate, injured, healing skin; last shoulder injury, right,  physiotherapist overstretched me a bit during weekly session & tore my skin!  But, I think the skin has started healing now & a bit less delicate so, maybe resume physio gently! 

It was much cooler last night & there was a bit of rain after the muggy nights & a nice relief! 

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12420

Been trying to raise my waking levels but tried too hard - 8.4 this morning - much too high - back to the drawing board!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
I have seen a steady reduction in my readings this week and happy to report a lowest morning reading yet of 7.6 for this morning - might even get below 7 before the end of the week.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## KookyCat

Morning all, 6.6 for me today, the evenness of it all made me inexplicably happy, ah my beautiful, weird, squishy little brain.  Who knew you could be pleased so easily


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2* for me! I think summers over for this year - 3rd wet and grey day in a row.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

6.3 for me this morning, think I'll have to call Abbott in a while as sensor seems to have gone haywire, was fine being 1.odd mmol out but yesterday started reading 3+mmol lower than a finger prick and it hasn't got any better, wouldn't bother me if it was within the 15-20% range but its not 

Thunderstorms are forecast here today and I'm hoping this time they do actually happen as my head has been pounding since the heat of yesterday

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve got into the sixes today. 6.9. Wet again here too, so as we haven’t any plans or funerals or grandchildren, I might get some blanching of peas and beans done. We’ve a glut of them. Think I’d better run the Dyson around as well, the housework does tend to get neglected when the weather is good. Have a wicked Wednesday.


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  a rather pleasing 5.2 today. 

My new pump arrived at 6.45 pm thank you Medtronic for amazing customer service, took me a while to set it up, link meters/ transmitter etc but can’t argue with a House Special! 

Have a stable bg day if you can


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 6.2 here. Levels seem to be quite stable at the moment which I am pleased with.


----------



## Hazel

Congrats to @Flower on the H S

Morning everyone, 4.7 from me


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all 

I went to bed on 6.1, and got my nice straight line gently sinking to 4.1, which is ideal - I get to eat a dark chocolate digestive with my Americano. Start the day the McVities way

I’ve started my blood pressure tablets, just taking one before bed. Waking BP was 118/78, which is ridiculous. I’ll have to be careful standing up. I was always taught that as you get older, the systolic tends to be higher because as your arteries stiffen up, the systolic gets a bit higher to pump blood to your brain. Oh well, I suppose I’m out of date. Pragmatism doesn’t get a look in, these days.

Found out what that accident was that I told you about. Not boy racers, it was a head on collision between two Hyundais. Must be a continuation of the Korean War. Of course, being Hyundais the three injured are in their 50s, and currently being pieced together in Preston with multiple injuries, so happily not dead. Not yet, at least. And being Hyundais, they won’t be local, for sure. We do have some standards in the Ribble Valley.

The weather is improving, so the Test Match tomorrow should be fine, and no rain is predicted for Saturday, first game of the football season. Blackburn are playing Charlton. Charlton fans are like Rovers fans, living lives of cheerful disappointment and quiet despair.

Have a good day, folks, it’s Wednesday so time to start winding down for the weekend


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 on a grey but warm day. Missed yesterday, as I was reporting got a phone call from a mate, he was upset as just had a bone scan, DX with osteoarthritis. So I immediately went to the hospital to give him support, after an MRI scan a few weeks ago turns out he has two collapsed vertebrae, hence the bone scan.

Congratulations on the HS @Flower.

Have a good Wednesday folks, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Been trying to raise my waking levels but tried too hard - 8.4 this morning - much too high - back to the drawing board!


I'd agree with @Benny G, Michael, it might be a little bit higher than you would like but you have to contrast the danger afforded by being only slightly elevated from ideal waking numbers, which is miniscule, with the the very real dangers of waking in the low 2s or worse - remember that severe hypos directly affect the brain as it is starved of energy, but being 8.4 is something that happens to everyone, diabetic or not, several times a day (I went up to 9.9 after my slice of breakfast toast) with no impact. I'd suggest sticking with what you are doing now, at least for a while 

I know, I'm nagging again, but just trying to convince you of the relative issues!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning all  a rather pleasing 5.2 today.
> 
> My new pump arrived at 6.45 pm thank you Medtronic for amazing customer service, took me a while to set it up, link meters/ transmitter etc but can’t argue with a House Special!
> 
> Have a stable bg day if you can


Congratulations!


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks.  6.1 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Well phoned up Abbott at 8 on the dot and got straight through! 12 minutes 30 seconds on the phone, was asked to provide:
3 examples of inaccurate readings
phone model (as that's what I use most of the time)
phone OS version
full app version
serial number of sensor 
Woman was very friendly and helpful and replacement should be here within 3 days, a very positive experience with Abbott customer service 
xx


----------



## Bohemianne

*8.9 *for me this morning.


----------



## nonethewiser

6.8 on waking.  Off on hols for a couple of days, train to catch at 7 so early start.  All take care.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> 6.8 on waking.  Off on hols for a couple of days, train to catch at 7 so early start.  All take care.


Have a great time!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 

 

Good morning  5.4 for me today  Happy Yorkshire Day!


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 5.2. Wow! Only my 4th HS: still rare enough for me to remember each one!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Too much info warning! Below the *******

**************************************************
Also, can now start stocking up on toilet paper! Could probably do it before but, didn’t think to try, I CAN now, with a bit of judicious back bending, clean up my number twos!  No more basins of water after each trip to the little girl’s room!


----------



## Lanny

Happy Yorkshire Day to you too @Northerner 

You posted while I was still typing!  Always SO slow!


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the HS @Lanny!  Erm, and the other triumph!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another pleasant 6.3 this morning. I was expecting it to be a little higher this morning as I had a quorn chilli with some rice for tea last night and it sent me up to 9.0 on my meter from 5.4! I usually only have two spoonfuls of rice these days if I have it at all but went a little crazy on portions I think.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks happy to report a 7.1 this morning another small step to sub 7.

Thought it would be much higher as my stress levels are sky high and very little sleep last night - a 3.40 am reading showed 9.9 so I was expecting a much higher morning read.

Got to go to the place that is stressing me out now - work ☹️


----------



## khskel

Morning all and HS for me on this currently dry Yorkshire Day. New sensor activated so let's see what those levels have been laikin at overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Hey! Congrats on the HS @khskel !  Snap!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks  Been trying to type for the last 5 minutes but Bubbles was having none of it and needed his shoulders massaged  it's alright for some! lol

6.1 for me today

Still very bright and warm and the thunderstorms didn't show again so my heads still sore but hey ho lol

have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch. It’s a new month 4.0 

Nice HS work @Lanny and @khskel


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Dawn Phenomenon seems to have gone on holiday this week. Not that I'm complaining, but she could have let me know so I could cancel her share of the insulin delivery.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and HS for me on this currently dry Yorkshire Day. New sensor activated so let's see what those levels have been laikin at overnight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations!  Hope the new sensor is a good 'un - my current one has just told me it expires in 4 minutes!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!  Hope the new sensor is a good 'un - my current one has just told me it expires in 4 minutes!


can you hope mines and my replacement is please? gonna jump in the shower soon and put my next one on while I wait on the replacement arriving xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  14.3!  Did some sleuthing a la Hercule Poirot  and discovered the reason.  It is extremely hot here through the night and I drink a lot of lemon or orange juice, often a litre a night, and found that I had I that purchased the sugar versions not the light.  Senior moment.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  14.3!  Did some sleuthing a la Hercule Poirot  and discovered the reason.  It is extremely hot here through the night and I drink a lot of lemon or orange juice, often a litre a night, and found that I had I that purchased the sugar versions not the light.  Senior moment.


Oh no! Glad you tracked down the reason!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.6* for me  Slept badly and slept-in, sneaky DP attack methinks.
Still
_"The sun has got his hat on Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
The sun has got his hat on and he's coming out today."_


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> can you hope mines and my replacement is please? gonna jump in the shower soon and put my next one on while I wait on the replacement arriving xx


Good luck with the sensor @Kaylz!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Very pleased with my 6.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this, so far, dry day. Fingers crossed it stays that way, I actually had to put my wellies on yesterday to pick my veg! A very nice 6.3, that’s more like it. Changed injection site from thigh to stomach, coincidence? Was going to go book shelf shopping but have to wait for a parcel, delivery expected between 7am and 6pm! Have a great day and hope you all stay dry.


----------



## Lanny

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  14.3!  Did some sleuthing a la Hercule Poirot  and discovered the reason.  It is extremely hot here through the night and I drink a lot of lemon or orange juice, often a litre a night, and found that I had I that purchased the sugar versions not the light.  Senior moment.


Back when I still had artificial sweeteners in my diet, I used to drink the no sugar Ribena  & ran out once. The little shop at the petrol station near ish my house, a mere 2000 steps away as opposed to 3500 into the town centre, only had the normal sugar one. I bought it thinking how much sugar can there be? Was horrified by my high BS readings after drinking it THEN checked the label & saw the high sugar content! Never again, I chucked the bottle to avoid temptation! My hosp. Dietician told me that  Ribena is notoriously high in sugar when I told her of my shock! But, since the sugar tax,  Ribena has changed it’s recipe & sugar content!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Good Morning all!!! Newly diagnosed Type-2 and on a low carb, low salt diet.  I've been getting great results all week averaging 6.9. Yesterday, I skipped breakfast (naughty, naughty), just coffee no sugar and lunch tuna mayo with salad and dinner lean lemon and herb cubed pork with green vegtables. All healthy portion size and loads of water throughout the day.
Now this morning my fasting reading is 9.1..... ARGH!!! What's going on? have I done something wrong or is a blood glucose spike normal?
..... a bit dissapointed after all the effort I've put in.


----------



## Robin

Joe Bloggs said:


> Good Morning all!!! Newly diagnosed Type-2 and on a low carb, low salt diet.  I've been getting great results all week averaging 6.9. Yesterday, I skipped breakfast (naughty, naughty), just coffee no sugar and lunch tuna mayo with salad and dinner lean lemon and herb cubed pork with green vegtables. All healthy portion size and loads of water throughout the day.
> Now this morning my fasting reading is 9.1..... ARGH!!! What's going on? have I done something wrong or is a blood glucose spike normal?
> ..... a bit dissapointed after all the effort I've put in.


Our livers pump out a trickle of glucose 24/7 to keep the major organs supplied with fuel. Sometimes they get a bit overactive in the morning, when they know you’ll be gearing up for the day and need a bit extra fuel. Maybe skipping breakfast the previous day signalled to your liver that you might need a bit of extra help this morning.
Seriously, though, this is a problem a lot of people have, and they find their waking figures are the last ones to come down. Some people find a small low carb snack just before bed helps, or eating something low carb as soon as they get up, helps stop it in its tracks.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the sensor @Kaylz!


Cheers Northie, it was a nipper when I applied it but nae blood, just had an email from UPS saying replacement is due to be delivered on Monday and I've seen the way UPS drivers treat parcels so I've got my dad and his work mates keeping an eye out for my package at the depot lol, I'm due to order more on prescription on Monday so would you just order them as normal or wait as you have a replacement on the way? xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.7 a bit of DP in that figure as I sorted the washing out before testing. A nice cool breeze blowing through from the sea, doors and windows wide open, still 24.C. Well its white rabbits again and a happy Yorkshire day to all it applies too. 

Welcome to the forum @Joe Bloggs.

Congrats on the HS @Lanny, It must be happy Loo day too.

Congrats on HS @khskel.

Off to watch the cricket now, have a great day folks.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Cheers Northie, it was a nipper when I applied it but nae blood, just had an email from UPS saying replacement is due to be delivered on Monday and I've seen the way UPS drivers treat parcels so I've got my dad and his work mates keeping an eye out for my package at the depot lol, I'm due to order more on prescription on Monday so would you just order them as normal or wait as you have a replacement on the way? xx


I'd just order as normal


----------



## Lanny

Oh Ted, @KARNAK , you made me roar with laughter!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I'd just order as normal


cheers I'll just do that then, at least then I shouldn't get caught short if I get another bad apple lol, hate that its thrown my switch day though, Bruce has never witnessed it as he's always been at work as its a Monday so he was quite intrigued as he's off when I was due to change it! lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> cheers I'll just do that then, at least then I shouldn't get caught short if I get another bad apple lol, hate that its thrown my switch day though, Bruce has never witnessed it as he's always been at work as its a Monday so he was quite intrigued as he's off when I was due to change it! lol xx


I've just sparked up my new one and the reading is 2.2 mmol/l lower than a blood test - hoping it will improve as it settles in more otherwise I'm going to have an awful lot of 'hypos'


----------



## Hazel

Good morning lovely people, just awakened, after a disturbed nights sleep.

4.7 on awakening

Someone was messaging my at midnight
1.00 am
2.30 am
Then I was fully awake till 5ish

Note to self, switch off phone tonight


----------



## Hazel

Oh Alan, that is too bad, hope you are ok


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I've just sparked up my new one and the reading is 2.2 mmol/l lower than a blood test - hoping it will improve as it settles in more otherwise I'm going to have an awful lot of 'hypos'


fingers crossed for you, my faulty one was at its least 2.6mmol out but mostly over 3mmol, I wore it till this morning so here's how I've supposedly been so shouldn't be here telling the story!  

Just done dinner and only 0.9mmol higher than finger prick so here's hoping and fingers crossed for a good un! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Oh Alan, that is too bad, hope you are ok


I'm fine Hazel, just the sensor reading low when a blood test shows I'm not  Seems to have improved a little now


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> fingers crossed for you, my faulty one was at its least 2.6mmol out but mostly over 3mmol, I wore it till this morning so here's how I've supposedly been so shouldn't be here telling the story! View attachment 12036 View attachment 12037
> 
> Just done dinner and only 0.9mmol higher than finger prick so here's hoping and fingers crossed for a good un!
> xx


It's a shame, because it messes up your averages and time in range etc., although hopefully the DSN will understand!   New one is sounding good


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woohoo!  New sensor proved a bit problematic yesterday, but seems to have settled down


----------



## Lanny

Congrats on the HS @Northerner ! 

05:55 BS 6.0. 

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Short & sweet today: not much happening!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woke to a 6.2 this morning. Was half expecting it to be a bit higher as I’m stressed about an appointment this morning.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning - was hoping to continue my decreasing trend but maybe my liver realised it was Friday and trickled out a bit more glucose in anticipation and excitement..


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.7 for me. 

New sensor was reading high yesterday but a 5.1 and a 4.7 on the finger post cat feeding seems more like it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone,   No orange or lemon juice last night and 2.8 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this momentous occasion. I’m in the fives! 5.7! It’s just like the old days. Hope it’s not a fluke. I was 7.2 at bedtime, had a hand full of nuts ( never had protein before bed but @Robin does that, so I copied her) injected in stomach again instead of thigh and ......voila! I’m a happy bunny, pity that’ll be spoiled in an hour when the three remaining grandchildren arrive, already have one here! Only joking, they’re the light in my dark, the cream in my coffee and a pain in my ****! Have a fabulous day everyone, the weekend starts here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

6.3 for me this morning, sensor reading about 1mmol higher than prick

Todays a tough day for me and even tougher as it's the first year I've had to spend it without Bruce as it's 9 years since our miscarriage so think I'll just go and spend some time cuddled with Bubbles today

Hope you have a nice day
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Maybe your higher waking numbers were due to an overnight low and consequent rebound then, @eggyg. (Time will tell if it was just a fluke, though!)
Battening down the hatches and staying put for the weekend. There's Wilderness festival going on just down the road, and  Countryflie Live at Blenheim Palace. The dates clashed last year, and there was traffic chaos. So they brightly thought having them on the same weekend would be a good idea this year too.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> 6.3 for me this morning, sensor reading about 1mmol higher than prick
> 
> Todays a tough day for me and even tougher as it's the first year I've had to spend it without Bruce as it's 9 years since our miscarriage so think I'll just go and spend some time cuddled with Bubbles today
> 
> Hope you have a nice day
> xx


{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.3* for me this dull and grey morning (again!!)


----------



## Kaylz

Hmmm just checked my UPS tracking and it says its in Dundee but still saying Monday yet had a text off my dad saying its out for delivery and I'll get it in the afternoon! Not sure if he's doing my area today but he did ask if I'd be in or if it would be my mum (they haven't spoken for years) so might be lol xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning lovely people - 5.7 today


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 5.7 this morning, which is about as boring as you can get. I like boring, I can’t be doing with exciting these days.

Lovely cloudless sunny day here in the Red Rose county, and should be fine for the opening day of the Rovers season tomorrow. Rovers have signed a defender on loan from Man City - goes by the name of Abdul-nasir Oluwatosin Oluwadoyinsolami Adarabioyo. Must have taken him hours to sign the contract.

Speaking of football, ever since I started earning money (in pre Lottery days) I’ve been playing the same numbers on the football pools paying by direct debit. Had a win last week, £189. No begging letters, please. As my great gran used to say, “them has has, gets”. That was when MacMillan was Prime Minister, never mind BoJo. Nothing ever changes.

Anyway, must leave. Got to get my Tesco order in, freezer is looking a bit empty.

Have a good day, people, don’t worry, be happy


----------



## Docb

7.2 this morning.  Steady sevens without the gliclazide, it was steady fives with it.   

Hey mikeyB - how does your man get his name on the back of his shirt?


----------



## AJLang

Stupid gastroparesis. 12.7 when I woke up four hours ago. I doubled my correction and it is only down to 9.7. Stomach feels awful because of the gastroparesis despite it being 15 hours since I last ate. The gastroparesis has really dragged me down today. If I eat anything st the moment it will only make it worse.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Stupid gastroparesis. 12.7 when I woke up four hours ago. I doubled my correction and it is only down to 9.7. Stomach feels awful because of the gastroparesis despite it being 15 hours since I last ate. The gastroparesis has really dragged me down today. If I eat anything st the moment it will only make it worse.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope things improve soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 on a glorious day, 26.C at the moment. Off to the hospital this afternoon Consultant wants to see me after last weeks emergency.

Congratulations on the HS @Northerner.

{{{HUGS}}} from me too @Kaylz.

Good luck with your appointment @merrymunky, hope its not too stressful.

Oh Amanda you do seem out of sorts, hope it improves for you, quickly. {{{HUGS}}} from me too.

Have a good day folks, speak with you later.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Ted. I hope that the consultant is able to help you.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Northerner @KARNAK means a lot xx


----------



## emmgeo

5.3 this morning and have been under 6 for the last 6 mornings.


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.2 on a glorious day, 26.C at the moment. Off to the hospital this afternoon Consultant wants to see me after last weeks emergency.
> 
> Congratulations on the HS @Northerner.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} from me too @Kaylz.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment @merrymunky, hope its not too stressful.
> 
> Oh Amanda you do seem out of sorts, hope it improves for you, quickly. {{{HUGS}}} from me too.
> 
> Have a good day folks, speak with you later.



2.5 hours!!! I was in and out seeing various professionals. Been poked, prodded and stabbed. I’m now also officially an insulin user (for the duration of pregnancy anyway)


----------



## mikeyB

Docb said:


> 7.2 this morning.  Steady sevens without the gliclazide, it was steady fives with it.
> 
> Hey mikeyB - how does your man get his name on the back of his shirt?


I'll let you know after tomorrow's game, I'm just as interested


----------



## Docb

mikeyB said:


> I'll let you know after tomorrow's game, I'm just as interested



You will be able to spot him easily because he will be the only player with a long sleeved shirt.  He might just get his name one sleeve, across his shoulders and down the other sleeve.


----------



## KARNAK

merrymunky said:


> 2.5 hours!!! I was in and out seeing various professionals. Been poked, prodded and stabbed. I’m now also officially an insulin user (for the duration of pregnancy anyway)



I`m glad you are on insulin girl, help keep your readings in the right parameters, take care.


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> I`m glad you are on insulin girl, help keep your readings in the right parameters, take care.


It’s a very low dose at the moment. Just 4 units per day to be objected at bedtime to keep those morning levels lower. How quickly will I see the effect? 

The pen is like a bloody thermostat!


----------



## KookyCat

Morning early birds, 5.9 this morning after a loooong day of shopping yesterday at Cheshire Oaks.  I just had to have a new bag of course but I also polished off a good few Christmas presents, which makes me feel nicely smug.  It did require a 7:30 am start though and I didn’t arrive back at the homestead until 11:30pm so I might need a nap this afternoon   Only one shopping related injury though so I did well, I may never move my thumb again but who needs 2 thumbs, let this be a lesson to everyone Pret may serve delicious food and coffee but their chairs are a death trap


----------



## Lanny

05:36 BS 6.0  Consistent: same as yesterday!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  The rest is loquacious moaning! You’ve been warned & don’t need to read: I’ll never know! 

Oh dear, I’m very worried that my fridge freezer is about to pack it in just when I ordered more insulin too: better leave it at the chemist & only pick it up when I’m certain if/when I need to get a new one!  I’ve moved my insulin from the door shelf down to the bottom drawers, coldest part of the fridge, to keep it cold. The temp had been slowly rising & the alarm has kept going off, have a thermometer in there for taking temperature & it’s been rising & falling between 1C where I always set it as I like a cold fridge, & up to 6C. Now for those not in the catering business, therefore may not know, the temperature of fridges should never be above 5C optimum being 1 to 4c & freezers never above -18c. Inspectors, when they come surprisingly check the daily logs of temps that need to be taken every day! I’m not buying anything frozen at the moment as the freezer is even worse. Things that are supposed to be frozen solid are semi soft as it’s not cold enough!  I’m trying to eat as much stuff from the freezer as possible as I think it’s a matter of time, how much, before the fridge freezer packs it in!  Oh! Just remembered Monday night is a Bank Holiday so, the health centre won’t even get my request until Tuesday so, the insulin can wait! Need to make sure it’s going into a properly cold fridge first!


----------



## eggyg

Morning you Saturday slackers! Can’t believe I’m first on. Been awake since 4.30. Up at 5.30. Drumroll please, 5.6,  two days on the trot in the fives! Just when I decide to try the Libre again to see what’s going on this happens! Just waiting for my bolus to kick in so I can eat, starvin’ Marvin. Supposed to be a nice day up here and I’m spending it wandering around the town with daughter number 3, we are having lunch though. Have a great day all, when you all eventually get out of bed!


----------



## eggyg

@KookyCat and @Lanny you’ve stolen my thunder!


----------



## KookyCat

eggyg said:


> @KookyCat and @Lanny you’ve stolen my thunder!



Ah but only just eggy, you still managed a good clap of thunder   I am also starving, and was just wondering if I can drag myself to the kitchen to whip up some Avo on toast.  You need to fuel up for the shopping and lunch that’ll need a bit of extra oomph most definitely, hope you have a lovely lunch


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today and scraping along the floor, although this sensor appears to be reading about 1 mmol/l below true, which is a bit annoying. Brightest looking day for about a week


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Bright sunny day. Have the arrival of the nieces (7 and 4) today for the weekend. We had the nephews and a niece last weekend I’m already shattered!!! 

4.6 according to sensor and 6.2 with finger prick. New sensor at 10pm last night started me at 3.8 (6.2) and had been around 1.5-2 out ever since. I have a spare may change and give Abbott a ring on Monday. Haven’t had a dodgy one for ages! Never mind 

Have a fab weekend all.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. Just ‘woken’ after a very restless night. First morning on low dose insulin and a 5.4. Excellent.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Bubbles was a hero and champ yesterday and didn’t mind snuggling up with his mum to make sure she was ok, few tears but he didn’t mind those, suppose I was even worse due to at least 4 folk on my facebook announced they were expecting 


Also decided to get back on the cross trainer/exercise bike yesterday afternoon, really trying to look after myself (not that I have ever stopped obviously) but aiming on doing a mile everyday to begin with and see how that effects the insulin situation etc


Anyways it’s a 5.0 FP vs 4.8 scan for me this morning, my dad was correct although it wasn’t him that delivered it, sensor arrived at 3 yesterday afternoon and the driver was quite a good looking nice young chap, goes to me are you Davie’s bairn, well yes but I’m 27 so not a bairn anymore lol


Not sure if we’re going to Lidl’s and a wee wander today or tomorrow yet but think it may be tomorrow as I'm not in the mood for much

Very misty here atm

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. It was a year ago today that I left TfL. What a year it's been.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

Must try and get out in the garden once shopping done as the warm wet weather has made everything explode. But first stop pharmacy, let's see how many visits it takes to get the full order.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a 9.6 this morning and I don’t know why it is so high.

Off to golf club now


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.2 here....obviously 9 units of Tresiba isn't enough! 

Well, it's fiesta time here in Spain. The only problem I have today is... which one to go to? I think it'll have to be the local Celtic music fezzie and Medieval market. They should call it Bagpipes at the Beach cos the main stage is, you guessed it, on the beach... hope they've checked the tides!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 5.1 on waking so good start to weekend, boring old gardening work today so nothing exciting, good to see footie back for a new season.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today. It was a year ago today that I left TfL. What a year it's been.


Goodness, how time flies!  You've certainly packed a lot in!  And your waking levels are about 1 mmol/l lower than they were a year ago, obviously TfL was having a negative effect!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.
> 
> Must try and get out in the garden once shopping done as the warm wet weather has made everything explode. But first stop pharmacy, let's see how many visits it takes to get the full order.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the HS!  You've just reminded me that the garden waste collection is on Monday, so I'd better get cracking on all that work I promised myself I'd do a fortnight ago but never got round to!


----------



## SueEK

Beautiful sunny day, not so sunny reading of 8.1. My bg’s are definitely rising since stopping Metformin. Have had 9.8, 8.8, 6.8 and 7.3 so definitely higher, I was getting mainly in the 5s before. 
Received the forms etc for having the cpeptide and GAD tests done, my surgery have never heard of them or done them so are having to ring the diabetes care team to find out what to do and where to send, I’m amazed but there you go, I suppose they are normally done in secondary care.
Have a swollen foot at the moment and no idea why but that won’t stop me car booting tomorrow. 
Have a lovely weekend everyone and hope you all keep well.  Good luck with starting insulin @merrymunky xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. So close!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8* and a nasty stomach bug for me this morning. I won't be straying too far from the loo for a while I should think - best to let it run its course. 

Have a good day everybody and as young Mr Grace might say "You've all done very well!"

Dez


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.2 for me. I seem to be frequenting hypoland a lot overnight again. 

Respect @KookyCat for endurance shopping! I can manage about 15 minutes max before I aim for the bus home. 

Have a good day all


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

Like a lot of us, I was aiming for an HS. Like Northie, I was trundling along at the lowish part of the range, woke up at 7.30 (middle of the night for me, that) on 4.3. So I thought I could blag an HS by eating a Jelly Baby.

Woke up on 5.4. Best laid plans...

Anyway, busy day ahead. An Amazon delivery is due to occur any minute, Tesco will arrive to restock the freezer late morning, then it’s off to Ewood Park for abusing the linesman, usually for blocking my view.

Pleasant weather, high cloud and quite bright. Good day for footie, and seeing my wheelchair mates. 

Have a good day, folks, and a dry one if you live in Whaley Bridge.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, 5.7 this morning 

Have a great weekend


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.4 and rising, didn`t make the hospital yesterday bus broke down. Managed to phone them and cancelled the appointment, no problem. Very overcast today temperature down to 23.C, off to Folkstone on Monday for 5 days and maybe over to France or Belgium for a Day. I`ll take the tabet with me to see if I can keep in touch.

Congrats on HS @khskel.

What insulin are on @merrymunky?

@MeeTooTeeTwo, hope that bug clears up soon, {{HUGS}}}.

Enjoy your day folks, the circus is setting up on the green, may take a walk over to see if I can get some free tickets for the kids.


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.4 and rising, didn`t make the hospital yesterday bus broke down. Managed to phone them and cancelled the appointment, no problem. Very overcast today temperature down to 23.C, off to Folkstone on Monday for 5 days and maybe over to France or Belgium for a Day. I`ll take the tabet with me to see if I can keep in touch.
> 
> Congrats on HS @khskel.
> 
> What insulin are on @merrymunky?
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo, hope that bug clears up soon, {{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks, the circus is setting up on the green, may take a walk over to see if I can get some free tickets for the kids.



At the moment 4 units of insulatard at bedtime. Looks like a thermostat!


----------



## Bohemianne

Hello peeps!
*11.7 *for me, not good! *11.9* yesterday and a *10.4* the day before that  I've had some stress this week and have also felt sick everyday, so may possibly be that that's raising my level in the morning. During the day, my level goes down nicely, I'm just having this raise in the morning??


----------



## Ditto

5.9 @ 10.15am had a lie in due to being up all night watching telly. I've no idea why it was so low, I've been making some terrible food choices. Fed-up of feeling sick all the time and I think my blood pressure is high, feel very fuzzy, plus my feet/soles are hurting continuously. I pootled along for ages with no symptoms and everything has hit me at once. 

A lovely day here today, hope it's nice where you are.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Home from my week in Norfolk where my eating went up pot.  Most days woke up on a low 6, this morning was a 7.9 after fish and chips, ice-cream and slice of cake.  Down to 5.1 this afternoon. Dreading how much weight I have put on.  Oh well back to being good now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, after an apparent dip into the red overnight which I don't believe  Aching all over after some unaccustomed gardening yesterday  Still dark at the moment, so not sure what the weather's like yet!


----------



## Northerner

Bohemianne said:


> Hello peeps!
> *11.7 *for me, not good! *11.9* yesterday and a *10.4* the day before that  I've had some stress this week and have also felt sick everyday, so may possibly be that that's raising my level in the morning. During the day, my level goes down nicely, I'm just having this raise in the morning??


Sounds like Dawn Phenomenon:

https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, cool but nice this morning, off to car boot soon. Disappointing 8.3 this morning, definitely going up. Went out for meal last night was so good only had Caesar salad and Bacardi and Diet Coke yet bg was 9.3, I’m wondering if they didn’t give me Diet Coke as I couldn’t have had more than 100 carbs all day, very annoying but will keep an eye on them.
@Ditto i hope you are feeling better soon@Grannylorraine so glad you had lovely hols.
Enjoy your day folks xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone 5.5 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very disappointing 8.4. But I have been up and down all night so will assume DP. The three youngest grandchildren were delivered to ours at midnight last night as our daughter had excruciating toothache and 111 told her to go to A&E. Not to sort the tooth out though. When they asked her what painkillers she had taken and it turned out it was over the recommended amount, and she’s just a skinny thing, she needed to have blood tests as she had taken “ a toxic amount” ie 12 paracetamol instead of 8 in the last 24 hours.  The dentist wouldn’t be able to help her unless this was done. Of course the tests were fine, after waiting 4 hours, but the dentist doesn’t do Saturday nights! So she has to go back first thing this morning so we’ve still got the kids as her hubby was at work at 6am! This is when I wish I had taught her the art of white lies! I’m now having a wee break until they wake up and demand a full English!


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 6.4.  Snap! Time & reading! 

The nights are starting to get a bit sticky again & last night only needed a sheet on the bed! 

A bit later than usual for me but, hey it’s Sunday! Have an easy, lazy Sunday & tomorrow’s a Bank Holiday!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 5.7 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here... Aah., that's better.  

Proper gorillas in the mist weather here this morning - no trees, no sky, no hills, just mist, eek.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Must get the grass cut today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3 *for me!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovely bunch 


Got my new clock yesterday, projects 180 degrees, just ordered a DC Adapter yesterday for it as on batteries the back light and projection only stays on for 5 second, snazzy though don’t you think? Lol
 


It’s a 5.9 for me this morning, results of a mile on the cross trainer/exercise bike on Friday meant 1.5 units reduction in bolus yesterday and highest finger prick of the day at bedtime was 7.5, 4 finger pricks and 13 scans yesterday but both averages are 6.0 so spot on 


Off to Lidl’s this afternoon, stock up salami, cheese, black pepper grinders and see what other bargains are about, pop into Scotmid on the way back home for corned beef and see if they have my almond milk on a deal

@SueEK did you have your testing kit with you? if in doubt test your drink 

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Looks quite bright outside. Must get some more clearing done in the garden.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Had a bit of a rollercoaster last night. I managed to cut my finger whilst skinning fish for supper. (note to self, learn difference between human flesh and smoked haddock. I've only been handling kitchen knives for 50 years odd). 
Was surprised to find I was 13.7 at 9pm. I did a conservative correction which should have brought me down to round about 7.0, and by bedtime 2 hours later I’d come down to 9.7, so looking on track.
Woke at 2am with a 2.9 . I can only assume my liver dumped glucose into my bloodstream to help me deal with the cut finger crisis, and then clawed it back once I’d gone to sleep.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> did you have your testing kit with you? if in doubt test your drink



Very handy tip, that!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
Had a real thirst on yesterday evening must have drunk over a gallon of water back and forward to the tap with my pint glass - diabetes related or dehydration due to heat playing golf or a combination of both so a reading of 9.7 this morning was expected.


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> Had a real thirst on yesterday evening must have drunk over a gallon of water back and forward to the tap with my pint glass - diabetes related or dehydration due to heat playing golf or a combination of both so a reading of 9.7 this morning was expected.


did you test during that time? could be the heat but could also have been quite high as we drink more when we're high xx


----------



## Rob51

Kaylz said:


> did you test during that time? could be the heat but could also have been quite high as we drink more when we're high xx


Hi Kaylz,
Yes I tested it was 8.4 around 8.30pm last evening


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> Hi Kaylz,
> Yes I tested it was 8.4 around 8.30pm last evening


Hmm dehydration or coming down with something would be my guess then xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Woke at 6:15 and was 6.5 but couldn't be bothered to get up so went back to sleep, woke up 8:20 which is very unusual for me, bg had gone down to 6.1 so basal is looking good.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend, forecast is rain, lots of it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 this morning, but restart today.  Gained 2lbs so could have been a lot worse


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.9 this morning, but restart today.  Gained 2lbs so could have been a lot worse


That's not bad at all for a week away!


----------



## Lanny

I agree! That’s really nothing while on holiday @Grannylorraine !  I’d eat more & put on more: especially in this heat; the ice creams!


----------



## Lanny

It seems I’m wrong about the bank holiday: only in Scotland; business as usual here in NI then!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a warm but cloudy day, just got all my meds ready for going away to Folkstone tomorrow, 15 items plus Insulin. Travelling by coach they said it may take up to 7 hours, probably have to take extra Creon or wear large bicycle clips on the bottom of my shorts.

Hope you all have a great week and no funny business whilst I`m away, take care.


----------



## Lanny

Have a great trip Ted, & you’ll probably need frio wallets for the insulin!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning people

Nothing much going right - apart from the diabetes, awoke on 6.6, which is fine by me

While Rovers were getting beat 1-2, my sensor failed- the usual try again in ten minutes message came up, followed by "no active sensor". It was there, sitting on my arm looking all innocent. Another phone call to Abbott tomorrow. 7 days worth of reassurance down the plug. Oh well, fitted a new one which is behaving nicely. Hope that happens to Rovers too, the new players looked liked they'd never met before. let alone played together. Never mind, that's  a common problem at the start of a season.   Good to see my wheelchair mates, mind.

Won't be going to the next home game, unless my brother can get back from Cornwall in time for kick off on the Saturday. Daft place to go in the football season, if you ask me. Sounds like a woman's decision to me.

Anyway, Tesco refilled my cupboards and fridge yesterday, which is when I discovered I'd forgotten to order toilet roll. A disaster for  a creonista with Ulcerative Colitis. So I have to nip down to Spar shortly to restock. They did their usual daft substitution. Ordered 6 packs of Tomato Juice, three of which had been substituted with Tesco Whole Orange Juice with bits. Aye, right. They went back, too many carbs or vitamins or something.

That'll be the only exertion of the day, the rest is just watching cricket and playing Skyrim which I've lust reloaded on to my new computer. It reset itself to Ultra graphics, so I spend a lot of time gazing at the scenery, which is great way to get killed. Plus family arrive to cook a meal for us. That must be guilt at me paying for their new kitchen. Not much of a deal, but I'm so so knackered after going to the football that I'm not complaining. They'll have to bring their own spuds.

Have a good day folks, new week in the space time continuum.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 on a warm but cloudy day, just got all my meds ready for going away to Folkstone tomorrow, 15 items plus Insulin. Travelling by coach they said it may take up to 7 hours, probably have to take extra Creon or wear large bicycle clips on the bottom of my shorts.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week and no funny business whilst I`m away, take care.


Have a great time in Folkestone Ted  I lived there for a couple of years and it's a nice little town, although I did get a bit bored, hence only staying for a couple of years!  I lived a two minute walk from the cliff tops (look for The Grand - that was my house  ) Main problem with the place was the regular seagull attacks in the town centre. Roger de Haan, who used to own Saga Holidays, has spent millions turning the town into a major arts venue, and the Leas Cliff Hall has some very surprising acts on (I saw Patrick Moore one night, talking about space, then The Stranglers another night!  ) There used to be a fast ferry (foot passengers only) across to Boulogne for £5 - quicker to go there than Canterbury, which was the nearest 'big' English town!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovely bunch
> 
> 
> Got my new clock yesterday, projects 180 degrees, just ordered a DC Adapter yesterday for it as on batteries the back light and projection only stays on for 5 second, snazzy though don’t you think? Lol
> View attachment 12055
> 
> 
> It’s a 5.9 for me this morning, results of a mile on the cross trainer/exercise bike on Friday meant 1.5 units reduction in bolus yesterday and highest finger prick of the day at bedtime was 7.5, 4 finger pricks and 13 scans yesterday but both averages are 6.0 so spot on
> 
> 
> Off to Lidl’s this afternoon, stock up salami, cheese, black pepper grinders and see what other bargains are about, pop into Scotmid on the way back home for corned beef and see if they have my almond milk on a deal
> 
> @SueEK did you have your testing kit with you? if in doubt test your drink
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!
> xx


Hi Kayla, I never for one moment thought of testing the drink, I did assume it was Diet Coke and it was only when my alarm went off for the two hours that I tested and realised how high it was then was a bit cross with myself for not double checking that I had actually said Diet Coke, won’t make that mistake again, oh it’s a never ending learning curve. Can’t blame anyone except myself as after one drink I was basically inebriated as hadn’t eaten a great deal and only have a couple of glasses of wine a week at the most


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Hi Kayla, I never for one moment thought of testing the drink, I did assume it was Diet Coke and it was only when my alarm went off for the two hours that I tested and realised how high it was then was a bit cross with myself for not double checking that I had actually said Diet Coke, won’t make that mistake again, oh it’s a never ending learning curve. Can’t blame anyone except myself as after one drink I was basically inebriated as hadn’t eaten a great deal and only have a couple of glasses of wine a week at the most


Many years ago the Forum started up an awareness campaign ('DiDka - Diet Drinks Awareness) because a lot of venues don't realise the potential impact and danger (especially for insulin users) of serving the wrong type of drink  At the time we recommended getting the urine sugar testing sticks ('Diastix'), which are about £5 for 50 from the pharmacy - they're better than using blood-test strips


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, nice and balmy here, hope it stays like this for next week when I'll be in Presthaven with all my sister's grandchildren.  They forecast rain though. 

6.2 @ 5.49am this morning but I'm on a roll as had a good nights' sleep and I don't feel sick for the first time in ages. I feel quite gungho. I stuck rigidly to low carb yesterday, it makes such a difference.


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Many years ago the Forum started up an awareness campaign ('DiDka - Diet Drinks Awareness) because a lot of venues don't realise the potential impact and danger (especially for insulin users) of serving the wrong type of drink  At the time we recommended getting the urine sugar testing sticks ('Diastix'), which are about £5 for 50 from the pharmacy - they're better than using blood-test strips


Thanks @Northerner , I had thought Bacardi and Diet Coke would be better than rose but certainly not on this occasion, I will see if I can get some as having a couple of breaks away and would like a ‘safe’ drink. My bg’s seem to be steadily rising after stopping medication so am trying to be even more careful, we certainly have to stay vigilant don’t we!!


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> One of the books on diabetes that I've read says only have diet drinks that are in a can or bottle so you can be sure it's diet, as mistakes happen. I rarely drank alcohol anyway, and never shorts, and I don't have it at all now, but I wonder how common it is to use diet mixers rather than the regular ones.
> 
> Martin


Another good thought, I may ask for a can and then just buy the Bacardi, I’m just thinking for when we are away, I don’t drink it at home, thank Anitram x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Another good thought, I may ask for a can and then just buy the Bacardi, I’m just thinking for when we are away, I don’t drink it at home, thank Anitram x


that would be the best option as even relying on gun coke you cant guarantee someone hasn't made a mistake hooking it up (sorry worked in a pub for a while, don't even know the proper term as it was always scooshie the punters asked for lol) I don't drink at all now, not worth the hassle using insulin and considering I was a 4 can of lager and a bottle of cider lass every night I did well to stop cold turkey 2 months after diagnosis and been off it over 2 years now  xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> that would be the best option as even relying on gun coke you cant guarantee someone hasn't made a mistake hooking it up (sorry worked in a pub for a while, don't even know the proper term as it was always scooshie the punters asked for lol) I don't drink at all now, not worth the hassle using insulin and considering I was a 4 can of lager and a bottle of cider lass every night I did well to stop cold turkey 2 months after diagnosis and been off it over 2 years now  xx


Well done Kayla and yes I can imagine it’s much more difficult being on insulin. I do enjoy a drink when away even if it’s just one but last night has opened my eyes but a couple of good comments that will help x


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> that would be the best option as even relying on gun coke you cant guarantee someone hasn't made a mistake hooking it up (sorry worked in a pub for a while, don't even know the proper term as it was always scooshie the punters asked for lol) I don't drink at all now, not worth the hassle using insulin and considering I was a 4 can of lager and a bottle of cider lass every night I did well to stop cold turkey 2 months after diagnosis and been off it over 2 years now  xx


Back in the day,  I worked in a cafe/bar and we called it squirty Coke! And you’re right it’s easy enough to attach the wrong box.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Another good thought, I may ask for a can and then just buy the Bacardi, I’m just thinking for when we are away, I don’t drink it at home, thank Anitram x


I always ask for a bottle or a can, mind you I haven’t drank “ full fat” coke for over 25 years so I definitely know if it’s not diet!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Back in the day,  I worked in a cafe/bar and we called it squirty Coke! And you’re right it’s easy enough to attach the wrong box.


my mums just said on the board out at the golf club its referred to as a dash (posh or what! ) doon my end we're all common so  will always be a scooshie lol xx


----------



## Michael12420

5.2 this morning - Happy Bank Holiday to you all.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Another high reading to report 9.2.

Off to the office for a couple of hours then cataract operation for me and a week off work - it’s gonna be a right eye opener.

May not be able to read or post for a couple of days but I will try


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> 5.2 this morning - Happy Bank Holiday to you all.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> 
> Another high reading to report 9.2.
> 
> Off to the office for a couple of hours then cataract operation for me and a week off work - it’s gonna be a right eye opener.
> 
> May not be able to read or post for a couple of days but I will try


I hope the op goes smoothly


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me after a squashie-induced 2.6 and red-lining for much of the night  Don't believe a word of it, given that I don't use basal insulin. It's possible, I suppose, that my level is around 3.5, which is fine (for me) but not possible to set as a lower limit on the Libre  Dull and damp-looking outside and stuffy inside


----------



## Lanny

06:20 BS 7.1. Oh dear! Obviously under bolused for dinner yesterday!  Now, what did I have? Beans on toast: semi soft bread from freezer; the poor thing is still struggling with temp. going up & back down! The condenser motor is going to pack it in. The fridge is cold enough but, the freezer isn’t! 

The backward moving of my arm is getting very good & something best not mentioned, you can guess, is getting to be almost a breeze, hardly any back bending. But, still not much upward movement! Ah, well! It’ll come with time!  Have to add an extra item to the tesco delivery for tomorrow, you can guess; had been making a huge saving on it with the basins of water instead! 

Only ordered 1 frozen item, very unusual for me, & eat it either tomorrow or the day after so it doesn't go too soft: pork gyozas; only 1 pack when I usually have 4 in 1 week. I will be eating lots of ham & cheese sandwiches, have to watch the amount of cheese & only spread one slice per sandwich instead of both, & soup! With noodles & baked potatoes: all stuff that are in the fridge! 

An even later, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  I’m getting to be a late riser these days!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 06:20 BS 7.1. Oh dear! Obviously under bolused for dinner yesterday!  Now, what did I have? Beans on toast: semi soft bread from freezer; the poor thing is still struggling with temp. going up & back down! The condenser motor is going to pack it in. The fridge is cold enough but, the freezer isn’t!
> 
> The backward moving of my arm is getting very good & something best not mentioned, you can guess, is getting to be almost a breeze, hardly any back bending. But, still not much upward movement! Ah, well! It’ll come with time!  Have to add an extra item to the tesco delivery for tomorrow, you can guess; had been making a huge saving on it with the basins of water instead!
> 
> Only ordered 1 frozen item, very unusual for me, & eat it either tomorrow or the day after so it doesn't go too soft: pork gyozas; only 1 pack when I usually have 4 in 1 week. I will be eating lots of ham & cheese sandwiches, have to watch the amount of cheese & only spread one slice per sandwich instead of both, & soup! With noodles & baked potatoes: all stuff that are in the fridge!
> 
> An even later, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  I’m getting to be a late riser these days!


Hope you can get yourself a new fridge soon @Lanny


----------



## Rob51

Northerner said:


> I hope the op goes smoothly


Cheers Northerner


----------



## nonethewiser

4.9 this morning thanks to a small correction at bedtime, was 7.6 Good luck with op Rob51


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.1 for me. Much red on the libre overnight but I suspect most of it will be 'squashie induced'

Back to the facist groove thing today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

5.2 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 


Well got out to Lidl and home dry thankfully, didn’t get any extras though but still 50p more down than I’d planned as got a Paddington Bear 50p coin in my change so had to put it in the wall unit with my Peter Rabbit etc


Its a 5.8 for me this morning with another stonking headache, suppose the rain battering off the roofs all through the night didn't help as its rather loud when my windows are open   will have Bruce up at some point as he’s had to take the day off to see the bathroom surveyors 

hope everyone has a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. I ran slightly high yesterday evening, and didn’t correct after the previous night's crash, but it looks like all systems normal again.


----------



## Rob51

nonethewiser said:


> 4.9 this morning thanks to a small correction at bedtime, was 7.6 Good luck with op Rob51


Cheers Nonethewiser


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.9 yesterday morning and 9.2 this morning (it was 6.9 at 2.30am).


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 6.1 for me today. Hoping to get out walking with the hubby today but the weather isn’t too great!! Oh well. We will see what the day brings.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A tad later today as I have literally just got up! I went to bed at 9.30 too! Must have needed it. Anyways back to business, 7.3, seems the two days in the fives were flukes but have had an email to say my Libre sensors are on the way so may well get to the bottom of it. Lovely morning so far after torrential rain last night, it did mean we didn’t have to water the veg/basket/pots which is always good news. Have a magical Monday everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 3.2 for me. Time to rejig my overnight basal levels I think. Thank you diabetes why would you keep anything stable? 

I hope your cataract surgery goes smoothly @Rob51, the difference a  new clear lens makes is amazing


----------



## Northerner

emmgeo said:


> 5.2 this morning.





Anitram said:


> Pretty miserable here in Berkshire this morning but not me - a 5.2 on the meter! Last time I had an HS was 17th June.
> 
> Blood test today ahead of DN review next week. She wanted to see what my numbers are after 3 months without medication.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations on the HS @emmgeo and @Anitram!  I'm guessing your numbers will look pretty good Martin


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> have had an email to say my Libre sensors are on the way so may well get to the bottom of it.


is it UPS? I'd be wary at the moment of estimated delivery dates, I had an email and text yesterday saying my replacement would be delivered today but I got it Friday and folk in vape groups have reported emails due to be delivered even though its been delivered so seems something is wrong with UPS tracking xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.3* for me. 
Another miserable grey Monday morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.6 here. 

Cooler and overcast but yesterday afternoon was unbearable muggy!


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers - 5.0 from me


----------



## Bohemianne

Northerner said:


> Sounds like Dawn Phenomenon:
> 
> https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=143



Thank you @Northerner I will have a read of that shortly.


----------



## Bohemianne

Good morning all  
A pretty dull and miserable Monday morning here, I'm tempted to creep back into my bed!
So what's on the meter Seeta? It's a *7.7* .......now that's better 

I hope your OP goes nice and smoothly @Rob51 my hubby's had both his eyes done this year and he's very happy with the results.....I'm not though cos he can clearly see what's going out of the bank now!


----------



## Rob51

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 3.2 for me. Time to rejig my overnight basal levels I think. Thank you diabetes why would you keep anything stable?
> 
> I hope your cataract surgery goes smoothly @Rob51, the difference a  new clear lens makes is amazing


Cheers Flower


----------



## Rob51

Bohemianne said:


> Good morning all
> A pretty dull and miserable Monday morning here, I'm tempted to creep back into my bed!
> So what's on the meter Seeta? It's a *7.7* .......now that's better
> 
> I hope your OP goes nice and smoothly @Rob51 my hubby's had both his eyes done this year and he's very happy with the results.....I'm not though cos he can clearly see what's going out of the bank now!


Cheers Bohemianne


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke up today on 3.3, but as that was a gentle sink overnight. no panic. Bit of a bonus really, that meant the luxury breakfast of Americano with two chocolate digestives I think I was a bit low because of the meal my family prepared for us. Forgot how to bolus for potatoes, haven't eaten any for months. Still, it was nice to be catered for, doesn't happen very often these days of not needing to stay in the Glasgow Hilton Garden Inn for hospital appointments.

Speaking of hospital appointments, I asked my GP to set up an appointment with my old mate Damian Lynch so that I could blag a pancreas scan and colonoscopy.. I have got one. 29 November. I expect that is because he's a Professor these days. Or it might mean NHS England is falling to bits. In Scotland, I was used to biennial colonoscopy, because folk who have had total colitis are more likely to develop bowel cancer. Apparently, they don't do that in England any more.Saves money, I suppose, but that test they send through the post doesn't catch early treatable tumours reliably.

Anyway, today, in memory of those hateful racist gun massacres in America, a result of Trumps racist polemic, I will be wearing a T-shirt with an outline image of Paddington Bear's hat, coat, boots, scarf and suitcase. Underneath is written "Migration is not a crime". We are all descended from migrants, some more recent then others. Trump's mother was Scottish. I'm  descended  from Irish. Just because you are white doesn't mean you're not an immigrant, and being any other colour doesn't mean you are. Oh well, I suppose good old common sense and pragmatism will triumph in the end. Star Trek had it right. Humans of all colours working happily with Vulcans and Klingons. Shows how it's done.

Have a good day folks, specially Rob51, cataract ops are brief, painless and transforming. 20 minutes, a few days of drops, and you can appreciate your HD TV


----------



## Rob51

mikeyB said:


> Good morning gang
> 
> Woke up today on 3.3, but as that was a gentle sink overnight. no panic. Bit of a bonus really, that meant the luxury breakfast of Americano with two chocolate digestives I think I was a bit low because of the meal my family prepared for us. Forgot how to bolus for potatoes, haven't eaten any for months. Still, it was nice to be catered for, doesn't happen very often these days of not needing to stay in the Glasgow Hilton Garden Inn for hospital appointments.
> 
> Speaking of hospital appointments, I asked my GP to set up an appointment with my old mate Damian Lynch so that I could blag a pancreas scan and colonoscopy.. I have got one. 29 November. I expect that is because he's a Professor these days. Or it might mean NHS England is falling to bits. In Scotland, I was used to biennial colonoscopy, because folk who have had total colitis are more likely to develop bowel cancer. Apparently, they don't do that in England any more.Saves money, I suppose, but that test they send through the post doesn't catch early treatable tumours reliably.
> 
> Anyway, today, in memory of those hateful racist gun massacres in America, a result of Trumps racist polemic, I will be wearing a T-shirt with an outline image of Paddington Bear's hat, coat, boots, scarf and suitcase. Underneath is written "Migration is not a crime". We are all descended from migrants, some more recent then others. Trump's mother was Scottish. I'm  descended  from Irish. Just because you are white doesn't mean you're not an immigrant, and being any other colour doesn't mean you are. Oh well, I suppose good old common sense and pragmatism will triumph in the end. Star Trek had it right. Humans of all colours working happily with Vulcans and Klingons. Shows how it's done.
> 
> Have a good day folks, specially Rob51, cataract ops are brief, painless and transforming. 20 minutes, a few days of drops, and you can appreciate your HD TV


Cheers Mike


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.4 for me, so not happy with that, but did have a massive anxiety attack this morning, not sure if the anxiety attack which I have not had in ages caused the high bg or the other way around.  Down to 7.3 after breakfast so coming down now.  Hopefully will see another drop by lunchtime.


----------



## rebrascora

I've been absent from this thread for a while due to high readings and whilst I know the idea of it isn't only to post when you have good ones, I really didn't want to demoralise myself by logging them here on a daily basis. It is now looking like the honeymoon period may be coming to an end for me as readings in general are much more stable and having increased my basal insulin by 2 units a week ago, I have at last got an "in range" fasting reading of 6.1 this morning.... so I'm back!!
Congrats to everyone who has had House Specials whilst I have been gone. Hope everyone is as well as they can be and Diabetes Fairy has gone on holiday and isn't bothering anyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Yes Rebrascora, the diabetes fairy is on holiday here in Spain and has been messing me about something awful. Time for the Kalashnikov to cut her wings!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear! I am so sorry @Michael12420. You seem to have such volatile readings of both extremes I wonder if you actually have a resident DF all of your own. You seem to have had consistently scary readings the whole time that I have been contributing to this thread and you are well within your rights to rout her out and evict her. Good luck with that! Being as remote as you are from medical assistance, you really cannot afford for her to continue residence with you. I also think it is unreasonable to call her a fairy. She is more likely a mischievous elf or goblin or maybe even a troll!


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> I hope so, Northerner. My Hba1c was 56 in May, down from 114 in March. If I average all my finger prick tests for March, April and May I get 7.0 and if I do the same for May, June and July I get 5.8, so although I know there's no direct correlation with Hba1c it suggests I may have come down a bit further.
> 
> Martin[/QUOTE
> Good luck Anitram, please let us know how you get on x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, with a lovely overnight flatfish


----------



## nonethewiser

6.1 after a nice long sleep, was in bed by 8.30 last night.

Got retinal screening appointment late afternoon, hope this one isn't cancelled at the last minute.


----------



## Michael12420

Back up to 13.4 this morning.  Guess I'll have to increase my basal injection nearer to the 18 units at first advised.  Maybe 2 units at a time over several days and see if that helps.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Struggling to see after yesterday’s eye op and can’t read any posts but can use keyboard from memory - reporting a reading of 8.5 confirmed by my wife’s eyes


----------



## Ditto

Morning trying to phone no good at phones.  5.7 at 6.48 dunno as weird food due to being on holiday with sister family and a ton of her g'kids having a great time. 

A tad blowy in WALES!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me and a lovely flatfish.

Long day today, work then straight to the rehearsal studio..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier when I got up!  04:06 BS 6.1. Better than yesterday! 

Too busy playing the qualifying round of another virtual golf tournament after breakfast: hot cornflakes; extremely yum & don’t have very often, especially now I’m back to cow’s milk, skimmed, for a bit more diary in my low fat diet!  Will find out if I make the opening round when qualifying round ends at 07:45 with official results at 8am. I’m not going make it though as I played terribly & already in 8th when I finished, top 10 make it. But, I’ll have a better idea for tomorrow’s go again! -8 for 9 holes when -10 to -13 is needed: dropped too many Birdies! 

A later than usual, for me because I was distracted , Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys! 

@Rob51 ah been through it so many times after my eye injections and lasering, my mum or Bruce having to tell me what my meter says lol, injecting not so bad as I can go by the clicks, hope your ok! 

Well it was a 5.0 at 6am dropping to a 4.6 by 6:50am for me today

DC Adapter was dispatched yesterday, don't think it will arrive today though  thunderstorms predicted for today and tomorrow but we'll see seen as the others over the weeks have never appeared 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here again. My meter's stuck!


----------



## Lanny

Yippee!  I DID make the opening round! I only dropped 1 place to 9th. place!  & in shock emoji! Score was actually -7 1 worse than I reported earlier! The last tournament was the toughest, I thought, but, these holes were HORRID!  Well, I’ll be prepared for the next round on Thursday/Friday!  I get at least another qualifying medal, my 6th.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.3 uncomfortable night/morning with the gastroparesis combined with recovering from a silent migraine which has left me exhausted. Guess I will be going back to bed soon.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9* for me today - another wet and miserable one!


----------



## eggyg

A very nice and normal 6.1. Had a text to let me know my sensors are being delivered by Turvey ( Kevin?) between 13.04 and 14.04. Only trouble is we’re going out......at 13.00! It’s absolutely chucking it down as I write this going to have to put the light on! Have a terrific Tuesday and stay dry, if possible.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning after yesterday's shenanigans, went down to a 4.9 before bed so hopefully my holiday indulgences are out of my system now.  Managed a slow and steady run yesterday as well.


----------



## Hazel

Hello lovely people - 4.9 for me


----------



## emmgeo

5.7 this morning.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, it was an 8 for me


----------



## Bohemianne

Spot on *8* for me this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Had a text to let me know my sensors are being delivered by Turvey ( Kevin?)


LOL I used to love Rik Mayall's Kevin character on A kick up The Eighties back when comedy was funny without all the obscenities.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Congrats on qualifying. Hope you do well.

My readings went up again yesterday afternoon. Went to bed on a 10.0 and woke up on 10.7 but I ran out of Levemir last night and only managed to get 7 units out of my pen instead of 10 and my spare was in my fridge at home and I was at my partner's house. It was 11pm when I went to inject and realised I was going to be short but couldn't be bothered to head home at that time for 3 extra units. I shot the extra 3 units from the new pen today but my BG has been in the 8-10 range all day. Maybe my new pen will bring me down a little bit more or I will have to consider upping the dose again.


----------



## Lanny

04:32 BS 6.0. Happy with that. 

Back to an early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  The rest is loquacious small talk! 

Got a call from sister yesterday asking me to lunch but, I’d JUST eaten. She wanted to go shopping for something. It maybe too early in the morning, still in bed as I post, but, I cannot for the life of me remember what it was she was shopping for: household item of some sort?  We didn’t chat long but, she DID say she didn’t need to ask how I was feeling as she could hear it in my voice!  Apparently I SOUNDED weaker over the phone when I was struggling last winter!  I said it’s physio everyday making the pain less, sleeping better & EVERYTHING stems from that! 

She knows me too well to ask me to go shopping with her: never liked shopping, unlike some of my sisters, I always have something in mind before I go into a shop, much rarer now in the advent of internet shopping, & walk straight out if they don’t have it. 3 of my sisters LOVE to hoke & poke stuff & keep going back to shops & can happily spend the whole day doing so. One can’t resist a bargain & keeps buying them & one considers everything very carefully & it’s seldom she buys anything at all, just loves looking. The sister in question likes shopping but, usually has something in mind so, she’s a bit more patient than me when it comes to putting up with the other two & not as hasty as me to leave a shop if it doesn’t have what she wants. 

There was only one shop chain, now unfortunately gone belly up in the recession, Past Times that I liked looking at stuff with my favourite sister, that passed away just over a year ago from cancer, loved going to that chain of shops, whenever we were together as she lived in Manchester, to look at vintage style stuff from past times. I loved their white cotton nightdresses from Tudor, Victorian, Edwardian style ranges & she loved their pocket watches! We were both sad when Past Times went out of business! 

It was just interesting, I thought, that my sister can tell how I’m faring by the sound of my voice on the phone!  Surprised me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  A lot of rain overnight, I hope that dam didn't fill up again!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning a fabulous 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 4.4 from me


----------



## nonethewiser

6.4 on this bright sunny morning.  Managed to attend eye screening without it being cancelled, hooray.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.1 for me. That must be the rock n roll for you.

Very damp outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  I upped both basal and bolus last night but still 9.1 today.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
It’s a massive 10.1 for me this morning hoping these high readings start to reduce soon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a damp and squelchy Cumbria. A very ordinary 6.4 for me today. My sensors arrived yesterday, haven’t even opened the box yet. I have updated my reader though so I’m ready to rock and roll. Will pop one on later. Quite excited, it’s been over a year since I last used one, please be a good ‘un! I don’t think there’s any rain left in the sky after yesterday, absolutely torrential most of the day, so going to venture into town this morning for some bits and bobs. Have a wild Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 5.6 after a full fat small can of Coke at 3am for a 4.2 and then an 80% TBR from 5am to 7am. I can now confidently tell anyone at my diabetic appointments that there is absolutely no pattern to my overnight levels


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.4 for me today.


----------



## emmgeo

Morning, 5.4 this morning, and another lovely day in paradise (work)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another long sleep and lie-in for me. I must be catching up on all that insomnia - call me Rip Van Winkle from now on. Still it's done me good today, only *5.1*.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

Yesterday was filled with ninja showers but no thunder like was predicted, today looks like it's going to be much the same , not sure if the postie is past yet but I'm sure hoping not as was expecting my adapter today, mum's had a call from the Dr surgery, apparently they are having problems getting hold of the Sayana Press contraceptive injection after switching us to that almost 26 weeks ago so she at least has to go back for a Depo, I'm not due until the 3rd September so we'll see if they've sorted it out 2 weeks before when I order my Sayana

It's a 5.8 for me today

Have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning, all aboard the glucose roller coaster....9.8 when I woke up for after a 3.1 in the night.  Oh diabetes please do clear off and leave me be just for a short while!

Waiting in for my pump supplies. I just love the 'your package will be delivered by End of Day' - click here for more details.... and the more details are 'End of Day'.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.2 for me today, but have a horrible headache and a flu like ache.  Hubby has the same so must be a virus going round.  I would like just a few weeks without picking up something.  Oh well another joy of having diabetes.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woke to a 5.3 this morning after an insulin increase to 5 units. I had a call from the diabetic team to see how it was going yesterday and since my readings have been in the 6s after that initial day they’ve increased the dose.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Did it. Woke up on 5.2 this morning, but getting out of bed bumped that up to a heady 5.4. Nice uncomplicated straight line, too. This is all probably due to low carbing and an increase in Creon. Lost 2kg so far, but a slight increase in hypos. None dramatic, just drifting low. A work in progress. 

Torrential rain last night, with an odd bit of thunder, but not too bad this morning, should be nice and sunny later when I go down into the village to pick up a prescription and see if the river is still confined within its banks.

None of this is real, anyway. Read an article in the latest New Scientist by a professor in the US who thinks ‘reality’ is a construct in our brains. Where does that cup of tea go when you aren’t looking at it? Do I exist when I log off this forum? Get your heads round that concept, and you’ll understand dementia. These folk don’t lose touch with reality, they lose the ability to construct a reality that’s consistent with yours.

And with that little bombshell, I wish you all a happy day in your own reality.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Quite excited, it’s been over a year since I last used one, please be a good ‘un!


I was the same - hadn't used one for a year. The new ones are much improved


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> None of this is real, anyway. Read an article in the latest New Scientist by a professor in the US who thinks ‘reality’ is a construct in our brains. Where does that cup of tea go when you aren’t looking at it? Do I exist when I log off this forum?


Two books for you, 'Reality is not what it seems' by Carlo Rovelli and 'Spooky Action at a Distance' by George Musser 

Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Woke to a 5.3 this morning after an insulin increase to 5 units. I had a call from the diabetic team to see how it was going yesterday and since my readings have been in the 6s after that initial day they’ve increased the dose.


Nice to hear they are keeping a close eye on you, I hope you find it comforting. You are doing really well and long, long may it continue x


----------



## rebrascora

@mikeyB 
Many congrats on your House Special. After your recent erratic readings that must be all the more welcome. I also agree that very low carb makes things so much less unstable.

Interesting about the reality concept. I know my perspective on things shifts very radically depending on my state of mind from one day to the next.

I'm reporting a disappointing 9.5 this morning.... maybe due to not getting my full 10 units of Levemir the night before but 3 units if NR and a brisk half hour walk brought it down to 4.5. Then fruit, yoghurt and seeds breakfast took it up to 6.4 and now 9.8 after a lunch of ham and cheese salad with a single slice of orange and half a slice of apple and half a carrot, which is pretty disappointing considering I was eating out and passed on all the sandwiches and cakes and cream scones and bread and potatoes that were on offer and everyone else ate and enjoyed. It was an interesting trip out to a nearby cottage industry cheese factory, where we had a guided tour and explanation of the whole process and saw all the racks of different cheeses maturing and got to taste some of them at the end and then lunch in the on site loft café.
Lovely, blustery sunny day here so far. Long may it last.


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> Nice to hear they are keeping a close eye on you, I hope you find it comforting. You are doing really well and long, long may it continue x


I won’t rest easy till I’ve had my viability scan on Friday. I’ve been panicking because I haven’t had decent progression on digital tests. They still read 1-2 weeks when they should be at least 2-3 weeks and ideally 3+ now. I am getting nice lines on other tests though. I just want to know that all is going well.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> I won’t rest easy till I’ve had my viability scan on Friday. I’ve been panicking because I haven’t had decent progression on digital tests. They still read 1-2 weeks when they should be at least 2-3 weeks and ideally 3+ now. I am getting nice lines on other tests though. I just want to know that all is going well.


Of course you do, that is understandable and I’m sure you will be anxious throughout, I know I was. Remember there is only so much you can do and you are doing it, you have all the clinical staff keeping a close eye on you and everyone is rooting for you. Please let us know how your scan goes and then hopefully you can start to be able to be a bit more positive and enjoy your pregnancy, I do hope so xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - sun in never up this early in the morning but I presume that it is going to be a very warm day.  Only 2.4 this morning - talk about a see-saw?


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone its a fab 7.2 from me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.4 today


----------



## SueEK

Good morning everyone, lovely start to the day. 6.2 for me today and very excited to be going to Littlecote House tomorrow for a long weekend, really need a break work is so hectic. Have twice attempted to take the dog for a walk this morning but she’s not having any of it, why do I always have weird animals, maybe it’s me!! Lots to do including packing, cleaning the car etc etc  it don’t mind as 4 days of luxury, lovely food and a full body massage awaits. Have a lovely day and weekend everyone xx


----------



## Veenorthants

SueEK said:


> Good morning everyone, lovely start to the day. 6.2 for me today and very excited to be going to Littlecote House tomorrow for a long weekend, really need a break work is so hectic. Have twice attempted to take the dog for a walk this morning but she’s not having any of it, why do I always have weird animals, maybe it’s me!! Lots to do including packing, cleaning the car etc etc  it don’t mind as 4 days of luxury, lovely food and a full body massage awaits. Have a lovely day and weekend everyone xx



Have a great time


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Waking to a 5.5 today. Temperature seems to have dropped a bit out there as I’m shivering!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me. Lovely flatfish overnight too.

Now which bin is it today, rubbish or recycling? Best check what everyone else has put out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

5.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

Postie didn't bring my adapter yesterday so fingers crossed for today

It's a 7.3 for me this morning, got a dodgy tummy last night and have barely slept 

Hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. That'll be all the paint rollering I did round at my daughter’s yesterday, despite a slice of the choccy cake she made to keep us going.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.7 so not bad considering 6.2 before bed,  

Libre graph showed a dip to 3 around 3am, possible explanation is laid on sensor, not sure so will check tonight to be sure.

Sick of that agree cookies message every time you log in, really annoying.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Sick of that agree cookies message every time you log in, really annoying.


You should only get that once, unless you have your device set to automatically clear cookies. If that's not the case then I'd report it to @Josh DUK  I don't get it myself.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.8 today. 

Pump supplies delivery didn’t happen by end of day, had a text at 10.30pm saying my delivery date would now be Thursday....by end of day. Love the helpful detail- we’ll see if anything arrives today. 

Have a stable bg day all


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> You should only get that once, unless you have your device set to automatically clear cookies. If that's not the case then I'd report it to @Josh DUK  I don't get it myself.



Not very techy Northie, how do you knock that off then.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Not very techy Northie, how do you knock that off then.


I'm afraid it's just speculation from me, there are so many devices, operating systems and browsers I wouldn't know where to start with someone else's  You could perhaps start a separate thread in Off the Subject as we do have some very knowledgeable members who might


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid it's just speculation from me, there are so many devices, operating systems and browsers I wouldn't know where to start with someone else's  You could perhaps start a separate thread in Off the Subject as we do have some very knowledgeable members who might



Youngest will know, will ask when he gets in tonight. Cheers mate.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a dull morning, like @merrymunky I feel quite cool, and I don’t mean in a trendy way! Anyways back to the matter in hand, a 7.2 today, still haven’t opened my box of sensors, kind of putting it off, wary of disappointment I think. Will bite the bullet and get plugged in today. Promise ( maybe). Have a fab day whatever you chose to do.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
Reporting in with a 9.3 this morning- it was 6.7 st 6pm last night with nothing passing my lips since I am struggling to see how I can reduce my morning reads .


----------



## Lanny

08:14 BS 9.6.  But, not really surprised it’s high, just not THAT high! 

Quite a bit of drama in the early hours this morning just after 3am! Went to bed as usual with a sticky, muggy kind of atmosphere so, just a sheet to cover me in bed on such nights. But, it turned chilly in the early hours & I woke at 03:05 sneezing, coughing, sputtering, bunged up nose that meant I could only breath through my mouth. Which was difficult as I had a massive asthma attack. It took me some time to get two puffs of Salbutamol, MUST remember that as I’ve come across younger doctors who don’t know it as Ventolin, But, in it eventually went but, it only did a partial job after 30/35 minutes & still wheezing so, in went another two puffs & another wait. About 4am I was still wheezing a little bit with deeper breaths but, didn’t take anymore Ventolin. I know @mikeyB has said on here he can & has taken more with no ill effects but, I must be more sensitive, or something, as from the very beginning it always sends my heart racing like a steam engine & I never take more than 4 puffs, well maybe 6 at the most in desperation during a bad cold, & it took me ages, don’t know how long, to get back to sleep! With a thicker, warmer quilt of course! 

Hence, the later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m still a bit short of breath now but, not wheezing as it’s that bit warmer with the sun up than at 3am. I’ve let the inhaler routine slide a bit recently as I’ve been ok without them & this attack caught me by surprise!  It’s a sign I need to start taking the Clenil inhaler, brown prevention one, everyday again.  So, I suppose my body is still a wee bit stressed & all that Ventolin has sent my BS high this morning. But, some extra Novorapid with breakfast should sort that out. I’ll also take some more of both inhalers now, after posting, as I can feel the wheeziness with deeper breaths!


----------



## Northerner

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> Reporting in with a 9.3 this morning- it was 6.7 st 6pm last night with nothing passing my lips since I am struggling to see how I can reduce my morning reads .


Have you read Dawn Phenomenon, Rob? Some of the tips might help you


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 08:14 BS 9.6.  But, not really surprised it’s high, just not THAT high!
> 
> Quite a bit of drama in the early hours this morning just after 3am! Went to bed as usual with a sticky, muggy kind of atmosphere so, just a sheet to cover me in bed on such nights. But, it turned chilly in the early hours & I woke at 03:05 sneezing, coughing, sputtering, bunged up nose that meant I could only breath through my mouth. Which was difficult as I had a massive asthma attack. It took me some time to get two puffs of Salbutamol, MUST remember that as I’ve come across younger doctors who don’t know it as Ventolin, But, in it eventually went but, it only did a partial job after 30/35 minutes & still wheezing so, in went another two puffs & another wait. About 4am I was still wheezing a little bit with deeper breaths but, didn’t take anymore Ventolin. I know @mikeyB has said on here he can & has taken more with no ill effects but, I must be more sensitive, or something, as from the very beginning it always sends my heart racing like a steam engine & I never take more than 4 puffs, well maybe 6 at the most in desperation during a bad cold, & it took me ages, don’t know how long, to get back to sleep! With a thicker, warmer quilt of course!
> 
> Hence, the later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I’m still a bit short of breath now but, not wheezing as it’s that bit warmer with the sun up than at 3am. I’ve let the inhaler routine slide a bit recently as I’ve been ok without them & this attack caught me by surprise!  It’s a sign I need to start taking the Clenil inhaler, brown prevention one, everyday again.  So, I suppose my body is still a wee bit stressed & all that Ventolin has sent my BS high this morning. But, some extra Novorapid with breakfast should sort that out. I’ll also take some more of both inhalers now, after posting, as I can feel the wheeziness with deeper breaths!


Sorry to hear about the asthma attack @Lanny  I've hardly used my Salbutomol for ages now, but I did increase my use of the Symbicort, which is a combination of preventer and reliever  Hope you have a better day and a good night's sleep tonight


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 08:14 BS 9.6.  But, not really surprised it’s high, just not THAT high!
> 
> Quite a bit of drama in the early hours this morning just after 3am! Went to bed as usual with a sticky, muggy kind of atmosphere so, just a sheet to cover me in bed on such nights. But, it turned chilly in the early hours & I woke at 03:05 sneezing, coughing, sputtering, bunged up nose that meant I could only breath through my mouth. Which was difficult as I had a massive asthma attack. It took me some time to get two puffs of Salbutamol, MUST remember that as I’ve come across younger doctors who don’t know it as Ventolin, But, in it eventually went but, it only did a partial job after 30/35 minutes & still wheezing so, in went another two puffs & another wait. About 4am I was still wheezing a little bit with deeper breaths but, didn’t take anymore Ventolin. I know @mikeyB has said on here he can & has taken more with no ill effects but, I must be more sensitive, or something, as from the very beginning it always sends my heart racing like a steam engine & I never take more than 4 puffs, well maybe 6 at the most in desperation during a bad cold, & it took me ages, don’t know how long, to get back to sleep! With a thicker, warmer quilt of course!
> 
> Hence, the later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I’m still a bit short of breath now but, not wheezing as it’s that bit warmer with the sun up than at 3am. I’ve let the inhaler routine slide a bit recently as I’ve been ok without them & this attack caught me by surprise!  It’s a sign I need to start taking the Clenil inhaler, brown prevention one, everyday again.  So, I suppose my body is still a wee bit stressed & all that Ventolin has sent my BS high this morning. But, some extra Novorapid with breakfast should sort that out. I’ll also take some more of both inhalers now, after posting, as I can feel the wheeziness with deeper breaths!


Hope you feel better soon Lanny, my daughter in law has really suffered with her asthma this year and is upping her meds at the moment as she is having our dog whilst we are away, it does make me feel guilty that it may make her asthma worse but if necessary she can take the dog to my daughters. Look after yourself and stay warm xx


----------



## Rob51

Northerner said:


> Have you read Dawn Phenomenon, Rob? Some of the tips might help you


Cheers
Will have a read


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another late check-in for me. Not my fault this time but Microsoft's. Just as I was about to post my reading,  Windows decided it had to update itself and of course the usual palaver started. "Please do not turn off your computer",  etc etc whilst it faffed about re-booting and telling me it might take some time. So I gave up and went for a walk. 
Oh yes, what I should have posted earlier - *6.3*
Have a good day everyone
Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke (or at least, got out of bed) on 5.6, which is certainly an improvement on the 2.3 I had shortly before bed, so a neat correction involving a couple of JBs and a Twirl (slower acting).

I read this morning that InterRail and Eurail are coming to an end in the UK. I assume this is something to with Brexit, I don’t really know. Shame, really, I used InterRail when I was a student, travelling around Europe. Discovered that communist, capitalist or military junta had no effect on people, who are the same everywhere, friendly and welcoming (apart from Switzerland, where everyone was miserable). And Austria, where folk can’t speak German properly. Happy days. 

More phone calls today chasing people up to fix stuff. It’s a bit like living on the Isle of Mull, I thought moving to ‘civilisation’ would improve service. Oh, well I suppose it’s the same everywhere. People are happy to sell you stuff, but follow up service is crap. Apart from TGA and Plusnet. 

Anyway, have a good day folks. Horrible weather this weekend, but that’s fun too.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> 08:14 BS 9.6.  But, not really surprised it’s high, just not THAT high!
> 
> Quite a bit of drama in the early hours this morning just after 3am! Went to bed as usual with a sticky, muggy kind of atmosphere so, just a sheet to cover me in bed on such nights. But, it turned chilly in the early hours & I woke at 03:05 sneezing, coughing, sputtering, bunged up nose that meant I could only breath through my mouth. Which was difficult as I had a massive asthma attack. It took me some time to get two puffs of Salbutamol, MUST remember that as I’ve come across younger doctors who don’t know it as Ventolin, But, in it eventually went but, it only did a partial job after 30/35 minutes & still wheezing so, in went another two puffs & another wait. About 4am I was still wheezing a little bit with deeper breaths but, didn’t take anymore Ventolin. I know @mikeyB has said on here he can & has taken more with no ill effects but, I must be more sensitive, or something, as from the very beginning it always sends my heart racing like a steam engine & I never take more than 4 puffs, well maybe 6 at the most in desperation during a bad cold, & it took me ages, don’t know how long, to get back to sleep! With a thicker, warmer quilt of course!
> 
> Hence, the later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I’m still a bit short of breath now but, not wheezing as it’s that bit warmer with the sun up than at 3am. I’ve let the inhaler routine slide a bit recently as I’ve been ok without them & this attack caught me by surprise!  It’s a sign I need to start taking the Clenil inhaler, brown prevention one, everyday again.  So, I suppose my body is still a wee bit stressed & all that Ventolin has sent my BS high this morning. But, some extra Novorapid with breakfast should sort that out. I’ll also take some more of both inhalers now, after posting, as I can feel the wheeziness with deeper breaths!


sorry to hear you have had an asthma attack, hope you are starting to feel better now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for me, still aching all over, sore throat and sneezing now. Oh well hope I get over it soonas I have my granddaughters first birthday cake to do for Sunday.


----------



## rebrascora

10.1 for me today, so looks like I may be notching the Levemir up another couple of units. Disappointing, but BGs seem reasonably stable,  just too high, so it makes sense to increase basal again.
@Lanny Please start using your Clenil regularly. Asthma is too serious to play Russian Roulette with in the middle of the night. Especially when it can also trigger Diabetes issues too. Please look after yourself and hope your breathing is back to normal soon.

@Grannylorraine Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell again too. It only seems a couple of days ago that you were baking a birthday cake for another grandchild..... how many do you have?? or is it just that they all have birthdays in the summer? Hope you are feeling better soon and the cake is a spectacular success! Do you make special shapes and designs? My sister in law had made some pretty impressive ones and there are so many clever ideas for novel themes these days. Maybe you could post a photo of it when it is finished. If we can't eat cake it is still nice to drool over one.... virtually of course!.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry we have a few folks under the weather.  

I blame the weather - roasting  hot, then wet, then cooler etc  

Since Easter, I have had 2 sinus infections, 2 chest infections and now labrynthitis - oh the joys


----------



## rebrascora

@Hazel..... and no House Specials for a while Hazel.... you really must be under the weather! Hope you are feeling better soon and back on form to inspire the rest of us mere mortals with your HS prowess.


----------



## merrymunky

Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


I can’t express how sorry I am Merrymunkey, my love and thoughts are reaching out to you x


----------



## Jodee

So so sorry MM, thinking of you and sending hugs.

6.4 this morning, mostly in the 6s this week.  I am just off to the xpert diabetes class, last one, I don't feel any more xpert to be honest, but I can try   x


----------



## merrymunky

I really hoped and prayed that it would work out this time as I just don’t have the strength to go through this again. The first time shattered my heart. But twice??


----------



## rebrascora

@merrymunky I am so very sorry to hear that. I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must be! Sending you hugs! I hope it is some small consolation that you gave it your very best shot and your BG readings were really great, so it was perhaps just not meant to be on this occasion.


----------



## Michael12420

Merrymunky I am so very sorry.


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> 10.1 for me today, so looks like I may be notching the Levemir up another couple of units. Disappointing, but BGs seem reasonably stable,  just too high, so it makes sense to increase basal again.
> @Lanny Please start using your Clenil regularly. Asthma is too serious to play Russian Roulette with in the middle of the night. Especially when it can also trigger Diabetes issues too. Please look after yourself and hope your breathing is back to normal soon.
> 
> @Grannylorraine Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell again too. It only seems a couple of days ago that you were baking a birthday cake for another grandchild..... how many do you have?? or is it just that they all have birthdays in the summer? Hope you are feeling better soon and the cake is a spectacular success! Do you make special shapes and designs? My sister in law had made some pretty impressive ones and there are so many clever ideas for novel themes these days. Maybe you could post a photo of it when it is finished. If we can't eat cake it is still nice to drool over one.... virtually of course!.



Hi Rebrascora, I have 5 grandchildren, birthdays fall July, August, September, October and December.  (really need one in November as well just to keep the months consecutive).  I will put a picture in the off subject thread when it is completed.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> In other words a typical Wales morning.
> 
> Which part of Swansea, Bloden? I lived in West Cross for a while, then Oystermouth before emigrating to England.
> 
> Martin (Llanelli born and bred)


Mumbles girl, me. I'm enjoying the misty mornings in N Spain at the mo tho. In fact today is a four seasons in one day job - heavy rain followed by blasts of sunshine, cloudy then blue skies, a hot wind and plenty of humidity!


----------



## Grannylorraine

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Not surprisingly, I know Mumbles well. Family lived in Newton for a while late 1960s but I'd stayed in Llanelli, so only visited.
> 
> Proposed to my first wife on the beach at Rotherslade Bay.
> 
> Martin


Newton? My mum still lives there. Probably know you!


----------



## emmgeo

merrymunky said:


> I really hoped and prayed that it would work out this time as I just don’t have the strength to go through this again. The first time shattered my heart. But twice??


Stay strong merrymunky, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lanny

I’m so sorry to hear that @merrymunky  There are no words I can say!  You did your best. Thinking of you! Hugs!


----------



## Veenorthants

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.



So sorry. Sending love and hugs


----------



## Lanny

03:31 BS 6.7. Ok with that!  Couldn’t get back to sleep after midnight Levemir alarm & finally gave up! Already a bit of DP? 

An extremely early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Restarted the inhalers routine & my breathing is in need of it as I’m a bit short of breath, not laboured just noticeably shorter than of late. So, a good wake up call, as it were!  Last night was definitely nippy & I snuggled up under my quilt in bed for over 3 hours after midnight: nice & toasty; getting hungry though so, definitely no more sleep until I’m fed!  Can snooze after food! 

I completely forgot to mention the last few days, my memory especially short term isn’t as good since I turned 38 9 years ago, An interesting fact I picked up, somewhere from reading a lot, your IQ, on average, reaches its peak at age 35 & after that, it’s a steady decline!  I used to have a really good memory & I started noticing my short term memory getting easily distracted from age 38 & it’s getting worse! 

I got an appointment letter to see the orthopaedics guy on 27/08/19 now after the xrays & MRI. So, he can give me the verdict on possibilities going forward: injections to the neck, surgery or, worse case scenario, neither is possible! Nail bitingly anxious wait: Damocles waiting for the sword to drop on my head!  MUST try not to think about it TOO much!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


I'm terribly sorry to hear this


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Very wet and gloomy out there today.


----------



## nonethewiser

7.4 with no dips into hypo territory  as steady line on libre overnight, checked bg at 2.30 just to be sure. Rain set in for the day, widespread according to news channel.

Lanny, you take care my friend and good luck at appointment.

merrymunky, sorry for your loss, take care.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.7 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning ( I think it is, it’s still dark) all. A 6.9 on a very wet, miserable day. Looks like set for the weekend, two country shows going on in the area this weekend, which I would imagine are going to be a complete washout. But that’s the British summer for you, I don’t know why we’re surprised. We’ve got the grandkids today, film club I think, no walks or garden activities that’s for certain. Have a fab Friday and don’t forget your raincoat, wellies and brolly!


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


So sorry to hear this. Be strong.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.4 .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and staying in the mid 5s with a 5.4

Can barely hear myself think with the noise of the rain outside.

@merrymunky so sorry.

Have the driest day you can everyone


----------



## merrymunky

Woken up to a 5.7

It’s going to be another tough day. I have the scan this morning which was supposed to be a  viability and dating scan. Now it will be a confirmation of miscarriage scan. I don’t know how strong I am going to be but right now the game face is on as I have to get myself ready.

I don’t know why my life is turning out like this. I’m 39, diabetic, still on the obese side of things (though dropping weight still), 2 baby losses behind me. I’ve lost so much more than babies. As a result my work life has suffered to the point I feel completely unneeded. I’ve lost friends. I’ve lost my confidence. I’ve now lost all hope. This baby was my tiny glimmer of hope. The light at the end of a tunnel which has disappeared again.

I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, snap, @Northerner! Was kept awake by several bouts of heavy rain last night, guess I won’t be needing to water the garden for a bit.

I’m sorry you’re going through such a difficult time, @merrymunky.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

DC adapter finally arrived yesterday morning so backlight and projection now on full time on my clock, looks great too, needing to get my hair cut soon (shaved side stays shaved but wouldn't trust my mum to cut the longer side lol) but I've been thinking I want a small star shaved into the shaved side, not sure my hairdresser does that though so we'll have to see

Anyways it's a 6.8 for me this morning, dull, cool and spitting on rain but apparently it's set to get worse 

Have a lovely day folks! 
xx


----------



## emmgeo

5.4 this morning. another HS that's 13 in a row going to be so disappointed when they stop.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folk

reporting a wet and windy 9.3 this morning - no golf this weekend after eye surgery, having a complete rest.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 this morning after falling off the wagon yesterday with this bug and eating digestive biscuits and a chicken wrap thing from a takeaway.  Found a new wagon today to climb aboard.

send you hugs and thinking about you on this difficult day Merry.


----------



## Veenorthants

merrymunky said:


> Woken up to a 5.7
> 
> It’s going to be another tough day. I have the scan this morning which was supposed to be a  viability and dating scan. Now it will be a confirmation of miscarriage scan. I don’t know how strong I am going to be but right now the game face is on as I have to get myself ready.
> 
> I don’t know why my life is turning out like this. I’m 39, diabetic, still on the obese side of things (though dropping weight still), 2 baby losses behind me. I’ve lost so much more than babies. As a result my work life has suffered to the point I feel completely unneeded. I’ve lost friends. I’ve lost my confidence. I’ve now lost all hope. This baby was my tiny glimmer of hope. The light at the end of a tunnel which has disappeared again.
> 
> I don’t know what to do.



Will be thinking of you this morning, keep strong and please don't give up hope.  I don't know if your surgery or DN has suggested steps to well being, counselling service here in Dorset if you go on their website you can self refer.  I found them really helpful when I struggled with things life threw at me xxx


----------



## Veenorthants

Its a 7 from me peeps


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.2 after a 3am 2.8 hypo, why so?  

I’m so sorry you’re going through such a distressing time @merrymunky .


----------



## Stitch147

merrymunky said:


> Sorry to bring the thread down but I feel I should tell you all that I’m having another miscarriage. My heart is broken.


So sorry to hear this. Sending you some love. X


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Getting my hair coloured today. No idea what colour yet!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.9 this morning.
My sympathies to you @merrymunky 

Dez


----------



## merrymunky

I


Veenorthants said:


> Will be thinking of you this morning, keep strong and please don't give up hope.  I don't know if your surgery or DN has suggested steps to well being, counselling service here in Dorset if you go on their website you can self refer.  I found them really helpful when I struggled with things life threw at me xxx



I’m having bereavement counselling with the pregnancy unit already. They’ve been fabulous so far. 

Well it is confirmed. Just back from the scan. It’s all over already. 

The only positive I have is that they have me my hba1c results from last week and it was 47. I’m pleased with that. I’m not pleased that even with that amazing result, I still cannot carry a baby.


----------



## SueEK

emmgeo said:


> 5.4 this morning. another HS that's 13 in a row going to be so disappointed when they stop.


Well done Emmgeo, great results x


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’m having bereavement counselling with the pregnancy unit already. They’ve been fabulous so far.
> 
> Well it is confirmed. Just back from the scan. It’s all over already.
> 
> The only positive I have is that they have me my hba1c results from last week and it was 47. I’m pleased with that. I’m not pleased that even with that amazing result, I still cannot carry a baby.


So very very sorry, can you ask to be referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic who should be able to look into things further for you. I’m sorry you are having such a horrible time xx


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> So very very sorry, can you ask to be referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic who should be able to look into things further for you. I’m sorry you are having such a horrible time xx



They don’t do it until you’ve had 3 losses.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> They don’t do it until you’ve had 3 losses.


Oh dear, then I hope you never need them then. X


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today. Looks like November outside


----------



## emmgeo

5.3 on this wet and windy morning. I will be driving my wife mad today, as  I have cancelled my usual Saturday fishing trip becasuse of the strong winds.


----------



## Lanny

06:55 BS 6.7. Ok with that!  As I was actually up earlier around 03:40 or so. Stayed in bed & played golf! Had breakfast straight after & forgot to test so, it’s an after breakfast reading: had cheese & beans on toast with a cup of tea. 

The drains around my house are pretty water logged in all the wind, thunder & rain but, no lightning! And my side is the dryer side off the main road: dread to think what the opposite, much wetter, side is like; I know, without venturing out to look, that there’ll be a pond/lake right across the top of the lane leading to the main road! The pitfalls of living in a town in the middle of a bog: poor ground drainage after heavy rain!  Thank goodness the rain has stopped this morning: gives a chance for the drains to slowly take away the water; about 2 inches of water deep & about 2 feet wide around each drain on the ground around my house by yesterday after 2 days & nights of rain!  Still a bit nippy this morning & very glad of my quilt in bed last night! It’s like Autumn has arrived already! 

A wee bit later than usual, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Finished off my virtual golf tournament opening round earlier this morning & I know I haven’t made it to the final round at 8am: terrible -16 for 18 holes & already in 75th place when I finished around 5am; only the top 50 make it!  But, I get a qualifier medal after the 8am official result! So, I get something to show for my efforts!  As ever, I’ll post the medal when I get it!


----------



## Michael12420

Good  morning.  8.4, swings, roundabouts and see-saw seem to be working overtime.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 

Got my new red Novopen Echo yesterday  (although 2 already know that lol) hopefully the Tresiba cartridges will be ready to collect on Monday along with spare pen

It's a 5.1 for me both finger prick and scan after matching 5.4's at bedtime and a couple of rich tea biscuits, spiking quite badly just now though as Bruce has given me a cold 

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.1 but a rather splendid flatfish without dipping into the red. A more respectable 4.8/4.9 after feeding the cats.

Don't get blown away folks.


----------



## nonethewiser

Wet miserable morning, no gardening today.

Woke to 5.4 with a nice straight line on libre overnight.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I have not read any posts yet , I hope no one has suffered any damage due to this _lovely _weather we are having and that you are all well.
Woke up just before 06 00 with a beautiful line and a nice 5.3
I am most impressed with this sensor it’s been near perfect since I started it three days ago , sorry but I’ve just got to show you.

Fingers crossed as I don’t want to tempt fate, it’s always been less than 1.0 lower than a finger bodge and never higher even when I was hypo the other day.

The previous one was good too


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.7 this morning. Seem to be getting a lot of sixes recently. The more I sleep the higher the numbers - how very strange (not).


----------



## Lanny

Finished in 78th. Place. So, slipped down 3 places since finishing. And here’s my qualifying medal! 



FINALLY figured out how to post picture at the bottom: kind of; cut & pasted comments to above the picture!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
A windy morning with a reading to report of 10.8 off out shortly for doggy walkies.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Bit breezy here this morning, grey day, and raining. I see the weather folk are predicting 50mph winds in some parts of the country. I'm well used to that. There's a simple couple of rules. Make sure your wheelie bins are secure, and apart from that don't go out. Whatever you are doing, it ain't worth it.  Should make the footie interesting, goalkeepers booting the ball upfield and watching it go back into the net.

Anyway, woke up on 4.7 this morning, I'm just letting the DP and an Americano lift that up a bit.

I see the Army is under strength by up to 40% in the Scots Guards, and other  units are under strength almost as badly. This is nothing to do with Brexit, or austerity. We will need the Army for the border guards in Northumberland. No, it's because the Army had to outsource recruitment to the dreadful Capita company, who, since 2010 have overseen a series of cock ups in public services, prisons, the DWP and others. How they manage to keep getting these contracts is beyond me. You don't recruit soldiers for profit, so why use a profit making company to do it. The fall in recruitment dates exactly from the start of their time in the job. Its a job that is so specialised that incomers can't possibly describe it to applicants, or spot where folk would achieve their best in the Army. As anyone with any sense would realise. (That excludes the government)

On a lighter note, my grandson is always taken for swimming lessons on a Friday with his other granddad. When daughter went to pick him up, he insisted that he wanted to have his tea with us, so a nice cheesy pasta creation was created which he wolfed down. He swims with no flotation aids now, which is more than i could do at his age. Starts school in September, which makes me feel old. Maybe I am

So, have a good day folks, hope your roof tiles and hairpieces stay on, and watch out for Eddie Stobart lorries blowing over.


----------



## eggyg

Late today, actually had a lie in, almost 9 o’clock and I went to bed before 10. My body must have needed it. Well like @MeeTooTeeTwo the longer I sleep the higher the numbers 7.1. Torrential rain all through the night and continuing this morning but no wind, thank goodness. Lots of photos on FB of localised flooding but that’s just because the drains can’t cope with the deluge, it’ll all go down soon. I think I’ll stay in today, have a load of courgettes from the garden need dealing with. Any suggestions other than ratatouille? Have a super, soggy Saturday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me this morning, sunny arm, but is windy and can see clouds approaching.  I cannot shake off this cold and still not eating great.  Determined to get back on track, didn't lose any weight last week so I need to get back on it as I have 4 weeks until I go to Spain, but more importantly is my levels have been in the 6,7 and 8s for the last couple of weeks due to holiday and cold and I need to get them under control as only about 6 weeks until my next HbA1c, which is booked for the week after I come back from Spain.  So eyed to get my act together.


----------



## Docb

5.7 for me back on the gliclazide - 6's and 7's without it.  

You are not old, MikeyB, when your grandkids start going to school.  You only have a right to feel old when they finish school, like mine.


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks - 4.9 today

Must have needed the sleep, 12 hours straight through.    So much to do today

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning lovely people, 4.8 on a very cloudy and windy day. I got back from Folkstone at 20:00 yesterday after the journey from hell, I`ll do a separate post on that and the holiday. Just catching up with everyone so hopefully all are as well as can be expected.

Stay safe folks, take care.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I’ve got a lurgy.  Sick day rules in action, here! 
I felt really shivery after I'd gone to bed last night, then woke at 3am drenched in sweat (sorry, TMI) and blood sugar of 10.8. No other symptoms apart from a blocked ear three days ago, which cleared in a couple of days, and a general achyness. 
Did a cautious correction of 1.5 units at 3am, was 10.2 on waking, did a further 3units and a 50% increase in basal and I was 6.4 by 10am. Now up to 13.0 after a slice of toast and 2 more units. It’s going to be a long day.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, I’ve got a lurgy.  Sick day rules in action, here!
> I felt really shivery after I'd gone to bed last night, then woke at 3am drenched in sweat (sorry, TMI) and blood sugar of 10.8. No other symptoms apart from a blocked ear three days ago, which cleared in a couple of days, and a general achyness.
> Did a cautious correction of 1.5 units at 3am, was 10.2 on waking, did a further 3units and a 50% increase in basal and I was 6.4 by 10am. Now up to 13.0 after a slice of toast and 2 more units. It’s going to be a long day.


oh no!! get better soon! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am still getting disappointingly high readings despite upping my Levemir again (now on 12 units for past 2 nights) Reading was 11.8 this morning but I was horribly stressed last night and hardly slept as a result. Had 4 units of NR with an evening meal that had no appreciable carbs last night and it went up instead of down. Arrgh!
The best reading I have had in the past few days was an 8.3 and that was 2hrs after I had injected 3 units of N/R but before eating anything, so I am not doing very well. Need to see if more structured exercise will bring it down. I'm feeling rather tempted to be naughty and eat something bad since being good is not being rewarded with lower readings. Resisting the urge at the moment.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to. 6.0

Didn’t sleep well. 

Stopped the insulin as I see no point in getting dependent on it when I seem to be able to control this stupid condition with metformin and diet perfectly well. 

I resent diabetes today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today. Very dark outside still, and still a bit wet and breezy after almost constant rain yesterday. Actually quite cool as well - such a contrast to last year!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning, seven-o-clock and still dark.  An even darker 8.4.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, it's still dark, all the lights on, like winter

Treated a hypo at midnight, so I suppose 5.8 is good

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.0 this morning very windy and rain coming so dog walkies will be in between showers.


----------



## Lanny

06:57 BS 7.3. Ok, JUST,  Woke with a bit of a scratchy throat so, hope it doesn’t develop into anything! 

Yesterday was grey the whole day but, dry so, drains had a chance to clear. Rain only came back last night but, nowhere near the downpour of before. It seems that the stormy weather hit us in the west about 1/2 days before it hits you lot to the east: remember from high school geography lessons that most of the UK weather comes from the South West so, that’s often the way of it; Ireland gets hit first & takes the brunt of it before it hits Great Britain!  Definitely a bit chilly though & feels like the start of Autumn already! 

A bit later than usual, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Have an easy, lazy Sunday folks!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this not so sunny Sunday and a not so sunny 7.4! At least it’s dry so far today, yesterday was unbelievable. Shows cancelled, roads, fields, parks flooded. I’ve not heard of any getting into any homes which I know after the floods of 2005 and 2015 will be a relief to the folks of Carlisle. I know some of my friends will have been getting twitchy. We live on a hill thank goodness. Just watching two woodpeckers on my feeders, life’s good. Have a fab day and I hope you’re not too waterlogged where you are.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and back in the mid 5s with a 5.4

Weather seems to have blown itself out for now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning, seven-o-clock and still dark.  An even darker 8.4.


I know you're not keen on these 8s Michael, but I'm much happier seeing those than the 2s!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

It's a matching finger prick and scan with a 6.0 this morning which is rather surprising and a pleasant surprise, went to bed at 10 and lay coughing for the next hour,  could hardly breathe so had to get up, had a few pints of water and went through to the sofa for a while, finally felt well enough to go back for a lie down at 2:30am, heads pounding and throat is absolute agony this morning 

Dry here so far after all the rain yesterday and just checked my Thunderball ticket to find I've won £10  @eggyg have you hooked up to a sensor yet?

Have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning,8.1 this morning.

Must be some kind of record, attended eye screening service on Tuesday afternoon and got results yesterday, no changes so all good but blown away by how fast the letter arrived.

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody last night, Rami Malek as Freddie was a stunning performance and he deserved his academy award for best actor, outstanding film, going to watch Rocket Man next week, they say its better than Bohemian, can't see how that is possible so shall see.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone it’s a good 6.7 for me this morning after a disappointing 8.3 yesterday after over sleeping and being late for work. This didn’t fluctuate much all day until yesterday evening. Don’t understand it as I hardly ate.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, and normality (almost) restored. Felt achey and tired all day yesterday, and had to keep shovelling extra insulin in until the evening, when I was expecting my temperature to shoot up again, but instead I suddenly had a flight to health. Weird! Just feel tired now.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny and a very breezy east Kent, it’s a tad chilly too.
Woke to 8.0 , have been going hot  and sweaty (tmi  sorry ) so it’s not unexpected.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> It's a matching finger prick and scan with a 6.0 this morning which is rather surprising and a pleasant surprise, went to bed at 10 and lay coughing for the next hour,  could hardly breathe so had to get up, had a few pints of water and went through to the sofa for a while, finally felt well enough to go back for a lie down at 2:30am, heads pounding and throat is absolute agony this morning
> 
> Dry here so far after all the rain yesterday and just checked my Thunderball ticket to find I've won £10  @eggyg have you hooked up to a sensor yet?
> 
> Have a great day folks
> xx


Have I heck! I will do it today. Promise.   I was so looking forward to them coming but I just have this fear of it failing. I need to put my big girl pants on! Watch this space.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another high 6.8 this morning. Still the weather has improved a bit!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.3 today. Gastroparesis has not been playing nicely since I broke my foot so I’m having to keep higher BG Levels to prevent hypos after I eat, which happened Friday night after I got back from A&E.


----------



## Docb

5.0 this morning.  20mg of gliclazide a day seems to have put me back in the same territory as 40 mg a day.


----------



## SueEK

Disappointing 7.1 this morning despite being very careful whilst away on jollies. Booking states diabetic, chef came to see me and so far have received gluten free biscuits when I asked for water biscuits and was told no they are definitely water biscuits ,  crab balls mixed with potato and told I was milk intolerant  so today when asked if I wanted to see chef I said no thanks, I have learnt what not to eat - this is a 5 star hotel !!! I took your advice and have taken my own cans of Diet Coke in my bag, no one has challenged me yet haha. Very changeable weather here but will make the most of it. Did archery yesterday, I was rubbish , rifle shooting this morning, beware, and full body massage this afternoon- I will be excellent at that . Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 still can't shake this virus and it is very frustrating as I can't go out running due to the back ache I have with it.  Oh well it has to go sometime.


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> Did archery yesterday, I was rubbish , rifle shooting this morning, beware, and full body massage this afternoon- I will be excellent at that . Enjoy your day all x



Oh, @SueEK , you made me laugh at that!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.7 now where did that come from? 4 units of NR down to 7.1 now. Off to the club for dinner, my mate is flying back to Jakarta on Tuesday he manages an oil refinery.

Lots of aches and pains on the forum today, {{{Hugs}}} for all who are suffering.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all (just), was at 7.8 before work this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.3 still can't shake this virus and it is very frustrating as I can't go out running due to the back ache I have with it.  Oh well it has to go sometime.


Ack! I hope you are on the mend very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## emmgeo

5.8 this morning at 5am been out fishing all day


----------



## merrymunky

Late checking in. I was 6.3 this morning which is amazing considering everything went to pot last night and I polished off an entire papa johns pizza and some cookies.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning, still dark yet.  This morning 3.3.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  This sensor has been odd - it started off showing lower than actual, but seems to have taken a week to settle and now is pretty accurate  I do understand @eggyg's sensor anxiety, I experience it every time I have to start a new one - I'm sure we're not alone!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, at last rain has stopped, 5.3 today after a good long sleep, in bed by 9 and out like a light so must have needed it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone from my prison cell i.e. the upstairs of my house.  I understand that my prison warden will bring me supplies before he abandons me i.e. goes to work.
Anyhow 4.8 for me this morning


----------



## emmgeo

Morning everyone hope you all have a great week.
5.7 this morning.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
Another wet morning reporting a reading of 10.6 expecting a text or call from my DSN about my high readings.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Bright and chilly in the Aire Valley. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 7.8 for me today. Only 3 days at work this week then 20 days off. Camping at brewery at the weekend then off to the Great Dorset Steam Fair next Tuesday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, damp but the BBC has assured me that it will dry up very soon. Another 7.3, at least I’m consistent! And before you all start nagging, no, I haven’t put a sensor on yet. I might eventually open the box today!  A little bit of babysitting whilst daughter at the dentist but not much else planned. It’ll just be nice to leave the house after three solid days of rain. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

It's a 5.5 for me this morning, feel god awful though as nose all choked up etc, reason I think they should have their own individual blast helmets at work as I caught this off Bruce as he'd been using the blast helmet his mate with a very bad cold is using 

Bright and sunny here this morning but think I'm just  gonna snuggle on the sofa with feeling crap and having to be out just after 8am tomorrow

Have a lovely day everyone! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all. I know what you mean, fellow nervous Libre users. I put a new sensor on yesterday, which was pretty accurate right from the start. Only I woke up this morning of a reading of 'LO'. As I appear to be functioning quite well! with no hypo symptoms, I think we’ll take it that I've been lying on it. It’s now up to 3.8.


----------



## Lanny

07:47 BS 5.3.  Very relieved by that!  My BS was higher than usual all day yesterday & I’m still a wee bit hoarse even now but, worse yesterday! Laboured breathing, at times very short, all day & took my inhalers 3 times, 1 extra time in the middle of the day! Kept actual wheezing at bay but, not very active: played a LOT of golf in bed!  Hopefully I’ll be over this throaty/breathing thing today? 

A quite late, for me this morning because of lie in, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully BS will be lower today than yesterday!


----------



## Docb

5.6 for me after a 4.5 and a couple of oat biscuits last night.  My trial with 20mg gliclazide got off to a dozy start.  The minimum standard dose of gliclazide is 40mg so I would need to take half a tablet.  In my pill cupboard I have both 40mg and 80mg pills and, yes, picked out the 80's to take half a one.  So starting today I am really on 20mg and will see how that goes.  My accidental taking 40mg seemed to put me back where I was previously when taking 40mg deliberately, supporting the idea that, at least for me, gliclazide has some sort of reproducible effect.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here.

Why are you a nervous Libre user @Robin? What did I miss?!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.1 here.
> 
> Why are you a nervous Libre user @Robin? What did I miss?!


See @Northerner's and @eggyg's posts today in this thread.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 6.8 for me


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Why are you a nervous Libre user @Robin? What did I miss?!


all started as @eggyg has received her Libre sensors but is nervous about putting one on in case its a bit disappointing with accuracy etc, but we know she'll get there with it!  xx


----------



## merrymunky

6.0


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Another 6.8 for me


may I ask, why the sad face? anything up to 7 is fine so while it may upset or make you feel down, 6.8 is still a fine number  xx


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, late on parade this morning - 5.4 from me


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning still in bed with this virus, don't want to worry you @Kaylz but mine started as a stuffy nose 10 days ago. I know it will go eventually just not feeling like it will at the moment and will be missing another run tonight. Oh well I can take my running stuff on holiday with me to make up for this lay off.

@AJLang i hope your warden is looking after you well.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine no this is just a cold, was up coughing with it all night Saturday and that, Bruce caught it at the beginning of the week as he uses the same blast helmet as his mate and think my levels would be on the higher side if it was a virus as well xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I was positively delighted with a 7.4 yesterday, but I am back up to 11.2 this morning. I actually woke up at 6.45 and it was 10.2 but I felt rough, so went back to sleep. I seem to be injecting more NR than I need at every meal as well as increasing my basal and readings are still high and I don't feel well a lot of the time. I have stopped my Metformin the past few days at the suggestion of the consultant but my digestive system has been worse instead of better and I had awful trapped wind (in both directions yesterday... sorry TMI) and just feeling wobbly and yuk but no obvious symptoms of an infection or virus or anything....just feel unwell. Starting to feel a bit down, as most people seem to feel so much better once they start on insulin and I am actually feeling worse at the moment and having to inject increasing amounts of it even eating very low carb although I did stray from that yesterday. Something is not right and I can't decide if it is physical or mental (ie stress and anxiety) causing physical symptoms. Was tempted to have a little too much to drink the other night to see if that helped and it did for a while but when I went to bed I was worse because I wasn't sure how my BG would respond as a result of alcohol and the increased insulin I have been using, so I lay there desperately trying not to panic that I would hypo and couldn't sleep. Of course, being so stressed just sends my BG higher so I really shouldn't have worried. Arrgh!  More exercise surely has to be the key, so I am off out now for a good long brisk walk.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I am actually feeling worse at the moment and having to inject increasing amounts of it even eating very low carb


Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, or I’m teaching granny to suck eggs, but have you considered that if you’re eating very low carb, your body will be converting protein and eventually fat to glucose, so this needs insulin to balance it? It also means that your body is converting it at a different rate (ie more slowly) than Novorapid is designed to cope with, which may explain the need for more basal. I know some Type 1s do thrive on a very low carb diet, but I've personally always found it easier to eat enough carb at mealtimes to try to match the curve of the insulin absorption. (usually, for me, that’s about 100 carbs a day)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> may I ask, why the sad face? anything up to 7 is fine so while it may upset or make you feel down, 6.8 is still a fine number  xx


@Kaylz It was supposed to have been a confused face   It's just because I was having a good run of middle value fives last month and so far they've been over six all this month. But I shouldn't really be surprised or confused at all because I've come to realise that there really is a diabetes fairy!


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz It was supposed to have been a confused face   It's just because I was having a good run of middle value fives last month and so far they've been over six all this month. But I shouldn't really be surprised or confused at all because I've come to realise that there really is a diabetes fairy!


Ah well and there I was trying to perk you up, wont make that mistake again  (joking of course ) xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Ah well and there I was trying to perk you up, wont make that mistake again  (joking of course ) xx


Sorry, I forgot to thank you for your concern,  I set out at the start to try and crack this thing with science, maths and spreadsheets - wasted my bloomin' time. There is no rhyme, reason or logic to it at all - proof to me the DF does indeed exist.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 6.7 with a 5.5 at 03:00 hrs. Tested at bedtime and 15.7, I can only think I forgot to take my NR at dinner time, any way 6 units of NR soon had that sorted. Its very overcast today but still 24.C.

I see still a few with the lurgy so more {{{HUGS}}} today.

Take care my pleasant friends and have a safe night.


----------



## KARNAK

Oh @AJLang Amanda so sorry you have been confided to the broken foot club, I know how you feel.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today. Still dark at the moment, but bound to be bright sunshine later as I have an appointment at the eye hospital - wish me luck!


----------



## Lanny

Good luck @Northerner 

05:54 BS 7.0. Just about ok with that! My throat has settled down but, my breathing is slower & I’m still pretty laboured & short of breath. It’s quite cold this morning & it’s dark with overcast black clouds & rain!  Was reluctant to get out of bed for trip to bathroom as my tootsies felt the cold out of the quilt. Shivering, covered in icicles emoji! It’s Autumn already?  Was thinking I’ll be needing the duvet soon: been using a velvet quilt/blanket like I do in spring/summer & just a sheet for the hotter nights; Autumn/Winter it’s duvet & quilt on top for the really cold nights although, I REALLY don’t like that combo as it weighs a ton! 

Anyways, an early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Oh @AJLang Amanda so sorry you have been confided to the broken foot club, I know how you feel.
> Thank you Ted. Sorry to hear that you've been through the same xx


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today. Still dark at the moment, but bound to be bright sunshine later as I have an appointment at the eye hospital - wish me luck!


Good luck Northerner


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.8 today. Went up to 12.8 during the night and then came down and down.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. 
Good luck @Northerner nice and sunny in Essex at the mo.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Got to report a record high for me 13.7 this morning compared to 8.9 yesterday evening..


----------



## Michael12420

Good luck Alan.  3.7 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a nearly wide of the mark 6.8 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

A very good Autumnal like morning to you all. A very satisfying 6! And no, I haven’t put on a sensor yet and I haven’t even opened the box ( I sound like Hughie Green!) @Kaylz ask your mum or Google! I have told Mr Eggy he is to make me do it today, TBF he is the one who plugs me I, I can’t do it myself, I can’t reach round because of my shoulders. Give me a break, I’ve only had them a week!  Have a good ‘un.


----------



## Veenorthants

its called sod's law, got my first blood test this morning since diagnosis to see if I have achieved lowering my results, 90% of the time they are good so this morning its turned I'm 9.1  now trying to drink loads of water and move more before going to blood test.  How frustrating.......


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, a pleasing 6.2 this morning.



Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.7 for me today. Still dark at the moment, but bound to be bright sunshine later as I have an appointment at the eye hospital - wish me luck!



Good luck mate.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, Libre seems to have remained unsquashed last night apart from one sharp little dip.
@Veenorthants, if you’re having an HbA1c, your morning reading today won’t make any difference to that. My surgery always chuck in a spot glucose test as well, for some reason, and by the time I've got down to the surgery my BG level has always rocketed.
Good luck, @Northerner, hope the sunshine isn’t too bright.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning!  Quite sunny here at the moment so hopefully it stays that way until at least 10:30 when I get home as out in just over an hour 

It's a 6.4 for me this morning and still feeling pretty grotty lol

@Northerner good luck! @eggyg I asked my mum and I'm up to speed now lol, come on Mr Eggy remember to plug her in today please! (god knows what newbies reading little snippets might think )

Have a lovely day folks 
xx


----------



## Hazel

When a while, but a HS 5.2 today


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Michael Miles, I think. He hosted a show called Take Your Pick.


You’re right, Hughie Green was Double your Money, both broadcast around the same time and both smarmy g*ts!


----------



## emmgeo

Well my bubble has burst from  my long run of  HS, 6.4 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

emmgeo said:


> Well my bubble has burst from  my long run of  HS, 6.4 this morning


 how long did you have a run of the famous 5.2 HS for? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Hazel said:


> When a while, but a HS 5.2 today


and here we start again!  xx


----------



## Rob51

Best of luck Alan


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.1 today. 

Hope all goes well at your eye appointment  @Northerner, may the sun temporarily go behind some clouds.

Hope you’re managing ok in the broken foot club Amanda.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you @Flower I'm doing good


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Michael Miles, I think. He hosted a show called Take Your Pick.


Yes, Hughie Green was 'Double your Money' with cheeky cockney dolly bird Monica Rose


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me. Blue skies and sun for a change!!


----------



## eggyg

I’ve opened the box and taken my pick ( of sensors) and I’m plugged in raring to go, well in an hour! Wish me luck folks.


----------



## emmgeo

Kaylz said:


> how long did you have a run of the famous 5.2 HS for? xx


16 in a row


----------



## eggyg

First scan 7.1, 7 on my Accu-Chec Mobile. Happy with that. Phew! Long may it last.


----------



## Kaylz

emmgeo said:


> 16 in a row


hmm sure I seen you reporting 5.6's and 5.8's just last week?  xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> I’ve opened the box and taken my pick ( of sensors) and I’m plugged in raring to go, well in an hour! Wish me luck folks.


I think I may actually be more excited than you here! Good luck!  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a slightly wet day, down to 22.C at the moment. Saw my mate off yesterday, going back to Jakarta, goodbye Baz. 

I see Hazel is back on form, congratulations on HS.

Good luck @Northerner don`t forget them there dark glasses.

Hope your Dental appointment went ok @Benny G.

At last @eggyg.

Stay safe folks, make the most of your day.


----------



## emmgeo

Kaylz said:


> hmm sure I seen you reporting 5.6's and 5.8's just last week?  xx


My mistake I was thinking anything in the fives was a HS.


----------



## Kaylz

emmgeo said:


> My mistake I was thinking anything in the fives was a HS.


ah right okies, HS is only a 5.2  xx


----------



## emmgeo

Kaylz said:


> ah right okies, HS is only a 5.2  xx


You live and learn, will have to try and get a few of them in future


----------



## merrymunky

Kaylz said:


> ah right okies, HS is only a 5.2  xx


I’ve wondered what a HS was for a while now. Why 5.2? What makes it a house special?


----------



## Kaylz

merrymunky said:


> I’ve wondered what a HS was for a while now. Why 5.2? What makes it a house special?


I think its as its considered to be a perfect number to wake on as it allows room in both directions or something along those lines anyway xx


----------



## Lanny

04:38 BS 6.7. Umm! Ok ish!  Still a bit laboured breathing wise but, a slight improvement & I’ll take my inhalers again as soon as I’ve posted. It’s definitely freezing cold this morning during trip to little girl’s room for usual call & wash hands for test! Shivering, covered in icicles emoji!  Aww! Summer really does seem to be gone already! 

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Keep warm today! 

Right, I’m off to have gyoza pork dumplings for breakfast: I feel like some; freezer has improved a lot now that my kitchen is a LOT cooler! The kitchen, after the conservatory, was the hottest room in the house because of the direct sunlight & only a kitchen blind on the window! Only realised it when I was in there a bit longer than usual waiting, & watching video on iPad while doing so, for something in the oven & it was roasting in there during the humid, muggy days of late. No wonder the poor fridge freezer was struggling!  Things are hardening & refreezing again but, that thawing can’t be good so, I’ve nearly eaten everything in it & replenished some things on Monday. I can finally confidently pick up my insulin I ordered that’s been sitting at the chemist for over a week! Or TBH, have them deliver it to me!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  6.2 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today - should have raised my head ever so slightly and I would probably have got a House Special!   Pleased to report that things went well at the Eye Clinic yesterday - DMO is stable, in fact there was a slight reduction in the numbers (400 is the tipping point for needing the injections, mine was 348. Last time it was about 360, and in January it was 380, so heading in the right direction  )


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 10.2 this morning , high but an improvement on yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.4 following a red overnight flatfish. 4.4 on the finger so all's well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, it’s wet again! But never mind that. The results are in for my first 21 hours of the Libre. I woke at 4 did a zap whilst lying prone 4.9, went to loo, slept til 7, another prone zap, 6.1 and an upwards rise. Got up, loo, downstairs, 6.4! So my theory about DP was correct. Not quite a flat fish but I stayed in range all night. 5 to 7.9 is my idea range. Should I reduce my basal?


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 6.7 this morning, not much else to say.



eggyg said:


> Morning all, it’s wet again! But never mind that. The results are in for my first 21 hours of the Libre. I woke at 4 did a zap whilst lying prone 4.9, went to loo, slept til 7, another prone zap, 6.1 and an upwards rise. Got up, loo, downstairs, 6.4! So my theory about DP was correct. Not quite a flat fish but I stayed in range all night. 5 to 7.9 is my idea range. Should I reduce my basal?



Nah I would leave it, those numbers look good to me, plus they are in your range so why worry.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all, it’s wet again! But never mind that. The results are in for my first 21 hours of the Libre. I woke at 4 did a zap whilst lying prone 4.9, went to loo, slept til 7, another prone zap, 6.1 and an upwards rise. Got up, loo, downstairs, 6.4! So my theory about DP was correct. Not quite a flat fish but I stayed in range all night. 5 to 7.9 is my idea range. Should I reduce my basal?


I'd gather a bit more data first  Also, have you done any fingerpricks to see how close the readings are?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.8 here! Too much gardening yesterday, I pruned all my espalier apple trees (that sounds like we’ve got a whole estate full. It’s only a line of four, that divides the veg plot from the bit with flowers in, but working at full stretch with the long handled loppers takes effort!). Sounds of heavy rain outside, so no gardening today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

It's a 5.9 from a rather chilly Brechin this morning, sure it isn't that cold but sure feels it after the recent temperatures lol

Only about 26 hours left on current sensor and praying the next one is just as good as keep shaking with this cold thing I've got and feels similar to hypo shakes so this sensor has had a lot of use and saved my fingers a lot of battering! 

Have a great day my lovelies! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Sounds of heavy rain outside, so no gardening today.


Nature's way of telling us to take it easy for the day


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Nature's way of telling us to take it easy for the day


Bother, I hadn’t thought of it like that, I’ve offered to go round to my daughter's and paint her hall and stairs.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today.


----------



## emmgeo

5.4 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning people, hope you are all well.   It is 4.8 from me


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me. Wet and mis here too (the weather of course not me)


----------



## Lanny

Patiently waited for ages, it seems since I got up SO early, till 9am. to call my chemist to deliver my prescription! Oh dear! It’s been 2 weeks the insulin & prescription has been sitting there: lost track of time; had my last pills yesterday so, it’s about right! I usually order with 1 week of meds to go. They’ll get it to me in the next hour or so & it’ll be in time for my midday meds! I had been so worried about the fridge freezer but, it’s back on track now with the kitchen temperatures back down. Must note to keep kitchen window open during hot days in the summer!


----------



## Lanny

Anitram said:


> Can't believe what I saw when I opened the curtains this morning. What a thoroughly miserable morning - overcast, gloomy and wet. Checked my calendar - yes, it's still August.
> 
> 5.3 for me. At least that's brightened things up a bit.
> 
> Martin



Yeah! It’s Autumn weather already!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  7.7 at 3.30am but when I got up it was 10.5.  Yesterday it went down during the same time.


----------



## Lanny

How’s the prisoner doing today? I hope you have good books to hand or a telly with dvd player to watch stuff you like as daytime tv is SO abysmal! 

Hope you’re not TOO bored @AJLang


----------



## AJLang

Lanny said:


> How’s the prisoner doing today? I hope you have good books to hand or a telly with dvd player to watch stuff you like as daytime tv is SO abysmal!
> Hope you’re not TOO bored @AJLang


Thank you for asking Lanny.  I've got loads I can do because I can also get to my craft room but I keep finding it so difficult to get comfortable whether in bed or at my craft table and I am getting a bit bored.  But being positive I have got Netflix, ITV Hub and BBC Iplayer on my Ipad and laptop, loads of books to read on my Kindle, my radio with Radio 2 and my date at 10.30 with Popmaster, online magazines, sewing kits, pompoms to make, knitting, colouring books etc etc.  I couldn't ask for more....well apart from being able to take off this stoopid orthopaedic boot, and Mark takes that off for me in the evenings when I'm settled downstairs.   I am feeling very guilty that Mark is having to run round after me before he goes to work but nothing that I can do about that.
However I've been doing lots of reading of NHS sites and it seems that I might be able to do some walking with the boot and my stick outside of the house on Friday/at the weekend when Mark is at home, not a lot of walking but it will be nice to get out.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke on 7.3, after a dead straight line overnight, so no real worries. Bit late reporting because of a bit of a lie in. Stiff as a plank waking up, mind - needed a dose of CBD to get out of bed and straighten my legs. It’s not a problem if I can fix it.

Had a phone call from occupational therapy this morning. They are coming round next Tuesday afternoon (OT and a physiotherapist) to assess what needs to done to improve the barely adequate kit around the place, specially the bathroom. Don’t think physiotherapy will improve me any.

There’s a test match starting today. Well, I say starting, but it’s p*****g down in London today - raining here too, as well, so a day inside I think. Not a big deal, I can make progress into year 3 of Grim Fandango, one of my favourite ever games, even if it is around 20 years old, but fettled for modern computers. And make further progress through book 2 of the Wheel of Time series. No rush, it is in pre production by Amazon Prime at the moment, and should start next year.

Daughter had a scan yesterday, so I’m going to be granddad to a baby girl round Christmas. I like baby girls, they don’t wee in your face when you’re  changing nappies.

Have a good day folks, OK, it’s raining and miserable, but it will get better. Or worse.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Daughter had a scan yesterday, so I’m going to be granddad to a baby girl round Christmas. I like baby girls, they don’t wee in your face when you’re changing nappies


Congratulations! Baby boys can be useful, though. When I was about to be discharged from the GP unit with my son, a young whippersnapper locum arrived to sign us off and insisted on waking my baby up to check his hips. (now, this had already been done once at the main hospital, again by the cottage hospital midwife, and a third time by my usual GP) 
Baby hadn’t been feeding well, and I was exhausted, and I had just got him off to sleep and gone for a bath. So I was summoned from the bathroom to see the GP, who removed my son's nappy, and promptly got a face full of wee. 
Seemed poetic justice to me. I bet he didn’t do that again!


----------



## Veenorthants

8.1 for me this morning better than yesterday I suppose


----------



## merrymunky

5.4 for me this morning. I say this morning, it was quite late by the time I woke up and tested. Been spending a lot of time just hiding in bed this week


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke on 7.3, after a dead straight line overnight, so no real worries. Bit late reporting because of a bit of a lie in. Stiff as a plank waking up, mind - needed a dose of CBD to get out of bed and straighten my legs. It’s not a problem if I can fix it.
> 
> Had a phone call from occupational therapy this morning. They are coming round next Tuesday afternoon (OT and a physiotherapist) to assess what needs to done to improve the barely adequate kit around the place, specially the bathroom. Don’t think physiotherapy will improve me any.
> 
> There’s a test match starting today. Well, I say starting, but it’s p*****g down in London today - raining here too, as well, so a day inside I think. Not a big deal, I can make progress into year 3 of Grim Fandango, one of my favourite ever games, even if it is around 20 years old, but fettled for modern computers. And make further progress through book 2 of the Wheel of Time series. No rush, it is in pre production by Amazon Prime at the moment, and should start next year.
> 
> Daughter had a scan yesterday, so I’m going to be granddad to a baby girl round Christmas. I like baby girls, they don’t wee in your face when you’re  changing nappies.
> 
> Have a good day folks, OK, it’s raining and miserable, but it will get better. Or worse.


Congratulations Grandad. As a mother and grandmother of three daughters, three granddaughters and one grandson I know what you mean. It was a shock to the system, the high rise seeing! Of course we adore him and we tell him he’s special amongst all those girls. Plus Gaga Eggy gets to watch Dr Who, Thunderbirds and various Marvel Comic Hero type films now!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> I'd gather a bit more data first  Also, have you done any fingerpricks to see how close the readings are?


I am finger pricking at insulin time and so far so good. I will give it a few days.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning still have this awful virus, wanting to get back to work but only managed a few hours out of bed this morning.  Really frustrated now can't run either, but getting back to work is the priority.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke on 7.3, after a dead straight line overnight, so no real worries. Bit late reporting because of a bit of a lie in. Stiff as a plank waking up, mind - needed a dose of CBD to get out of bed and straighten my legs. It’s not a problem if I can fix it.
> 
> Had a phone call from occupational therapy this morning. They are coming round next Tuesday afternoon (OT and a physiotherapist) to assess what needs to done to improve the barely adequate kit around the place, specially the bathroom. Don’t think physiotherapy will improve me any.
> 
> There’s a test match starting today. Well, I say starting, but it’s p*****g down in London today - raining here too, as well, so a day inside I think. Not a big deal, I can make progress into year 3 of Grim Fandango, one of my favourite ever games, even if it is around 20 years old, but fettled for modern computers. And make further progress through book 2 of the Wheel of Time series. No rush, it is in pre production by Amazon Prime at the moment, and should start next year.
> 
> Daughter had a scan yesterday, so I’m going to be granddad to a baby girl round Christmas. I like baby girls, they don’t wee in your face when you’re  changing nappies.
> 
> Have a good day folks, OK, it’s raining and miserable, but it will get better. Or worse.


Congratulations Mikey,


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 this morning still have this awful virus, wanting to get back to work but only managed a few hours out of bed this morning.  Really frustrated now can't run either, but getting back to work is the priority.


Hope you are feeling better very soon Lorraine {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Jodee

5.2 this morning 5.2 before lunch but 7.7 after lunch, mainly in the 6s on waking earlier in the week.

4.8 before evening meal !


----------



## Lanny

06:22 BS 6.5. Ok with that!  Very consistently in the 6’s these days. Colder last night & in my sleep I was aware of myself heavy breathing away: not wheezing exactly but, puffing away like a steam train! The breathing thing is stubbornly not shifting much!  Just have to keep up the inhalers routine! 

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Need to keep warm again today so, wrap up folks!


----------



## Northerner

Jodee said:


> 5.2 this morning 5.2 before lunch but 7.7 after lunch, mainly in the 6s on waking earlier in the week.
> 
> 4.8 before evening meal !


Congratulations on the House Special!  Also, great numbers!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today  I suspect a touch of DP after a bit of a lie-in. Very wild and windy out there at the moment, plus the heating came on this morning  Are we actually in November?


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a 9.0 reading this morning.

Ate later last night as at golf club which meant I injected later than usual too and it gets me my lowest wakening read this week.

Normal tea/ injection time tonight so will see what happens in the morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.5 on the Libre whilst still in bed. 6.7 when I got downstairs and exactly the same on my meter. Injected 3 units of bolus for one slice of Burgen, half an hour later 7.2!  Not much happening in the Eggy household today, granddaughter number one coming later for a sleepover and we may go out for pizza. Otherwise a pretty normal, boring day. Hope yours is more exciting!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and current sensor waving bye bye with a 4.7 it has been a good 'un.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Colder here too. We must have had a run of poor Augusts when I was a child, because I remember being surprised to learn at school that August was a summer month.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here. 

National holiday here in Spain and looks like it's going to be a scorcher, even up here in the norte.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys! 


Well sensor change today, shame as it’s still very accurate with only a 0.2mmol difference at breakfast time, I’ve been noting down my daily averages from 4 finger pricks a day compared to what the Libre daily averages were since I started this sensor, total of 56 finger pricks vs 179 scans and the highest difference these was, was 0.8mmol in a daily average, total 14 day average was only out by 0.3mmol!! Are there not a few of us due to change today? lol


Anyway it’s a 6.4 for me this morning and I’m not a happy bunny, went to the kitchen last night to find my mum helping herself to the digestive biscuits Bruce brought me in case I was too low at bedtime, the packet wasn’t even opened! I was so angry and upset ☹


Have a great day folks!

xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning, finally starting to feel better, although my nose and ears are feeling very blocked.


----------



## emmgeo

5.8 this morning


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning, its a 7.7 from me


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers, cold this morning, definite change in the weather.

4.7 from me today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. 6.0 for me. 

Just had a call from the doctor I saw when I started to miscarrying last week. Good of her to check in as we’ve felt very alone in this experience this time round. She was very lovely about it all.


----------



## SueEK

6.5 for me this morning. Have been so tired this week can’t seem to get through the day without falling asleep.  Away for 3 days tomorrow to visit brother in law near Milton Keynes, let’s hope I can stay awake long enough to enjoy it.  Keep well everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.8 for me after an incredible 10 hour sleep (haven't slept like that since I was about 3, I should think).  Must have pushed the DP effect further into the morning.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Are there not a few of us due to change today? lol


Yes, I change mine in about an hour, so bracing myself for happiness/disappointment!   I think the 'Low glucose events' reveal very clearly how this current sensor was reading very low in the first week, then seems to have been much more accurate in the second week:

Last 7 days, 1 hypo:

 

Last 14 days, 19 hypos!


----------



## Jodee

mmmmm 7.0 for me this morning, forgot to take the metformin last night could that be the reason, also had some stress last night in the form of getting angry with someone..... going now to contemplate navel ......  

Happy day one and all


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Yes, I change mine in about an hour, so bracing myself for happiness/disappointment!   I think the 'Low glucose events' reveal very clearly how this current sensor was reading very low in the first week, then seems to have been much more accurate in the second week:
> 
> Last 7 days, 1 hypo:
> 
> View attachment 12117
> 
> Last 14 days, 19 hypos!
> 
> View attachment 12118


my last one was amazing so just hoping this one is just as good! 37 minutes and it can be used lol xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.2 today. Stuck in my prison cell since 7.30 this morning with the sun shining outside teasing me.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 all the washing done and dried. Couldn`t get online yesterday so in the middle of changing my Broadband supplier. May be offline for a while whilst changing over. Off to the vampire clinic this afternoon as if I haven`t enough bruises.

How are you @merrymunky? you will never be alone, we are here to listen.

I see AJ is still in the slammer the sun is shining here too.

Enjoy your few days at Milton Keynes @SueEK.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.3 all the washing done and dried. Couldn`t get online yesterday so in the middle of changing my Broadband supplier. May be offline for a while whilst changing over. Off to the vampire clinic this afternoon as if I haven`t enough bruises.
> 
> How are you @merrymunky? you will never be alone, we are here to listen.
> 
> I see AJ is still in the slammer the sun is shining here too.
> 
> Enjoy your few days at Milton Keynes @SueEK.
> 
> Have a great day folks, take care.



Well I went out for the first time since the miscarriage today as it is my mother’s birthday. We had a lovely day together although I wasn’t exactly up to my usual bubbly standards. We shopped, we ate way too much for lunch and shopped some more. 

I’m not doing too well really as I’ve just been hiding away at home and in bed most of the time. I still just feel so angry and cheated at the moment. I know things will get better in time but right now I just hurt.


----------



## KARNAK

Thinking of you and Hubby, take care, in my prayers tonight.xx


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Well I went out for the first time since the miscarriage today as it is my mother’s birthday. We had a lovely day together although I wasn’t exactly up to my usual bubbly standards. We shopped, we ate way too much for lunch and shopped some more.
> 
> I’m not doing too well really as I’ve just been hiding away at home and in bed most of the time. I still just feel so angry and cheated at the moment. I know things will get better in time but right now I just hurt.


{{{HUGS}}} I'm glad to hear you were able to go out with your Mum


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A highly suspect 4.3 for me today, after a bottom-feeding flatfish through the night  New sensor seems to have started off as the last one did, reading low - hopefully it will improve soon  Still dark, but sounds much quieter than yesterday at the moment


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 6.7 today AND Mark has a three day weekend starting today so I've got a get out of jail free card for three days.  Whooopeee - the excitement is just too much, now shall I spend more time sitting in the living room or the kitchen??  Will I manage a trip out to Waitrose because they have wheelchairs there??  And even better hopefully only another two weeks until I can, subject to what the fracture clinic says, start gradually not wearing the boot whilst taking little steps - although I can't get the flipping boot off and on myself so will still be stuck with it on when he's at work. But first I celebrate my weekend of freedom


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  reading of 3,4.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.4 this morning and it’s Friday so looking forward to weekend golf with my new cataract free eyes - I will be able to see how bad my golf really is now


----------



## nonethewiser

5.4 on this wet cooler morning.

Sensors still performing amazingly  well since getting new reader and updating libre app, even with 3 days to go its still on par with bg readings, lately only been testing bg twice a day at most.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. No work until the 28th. Brew weekend at the brewery then off to Dorset on Tuesday for the Great Dorset Steam Fair. Can't wait.


----------



## Hazel

Morning - 5.4 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 for me also, it seems the popular choice today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

It's a 6.7 for me this morning, have barely slept at all as cant breathe properly and head is thumping, today is going to be a long day as on my own and Bubbles is in one of those moods  all I want to do is lie down in a dark room

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Lanny

07:19 BS 6.5. Consistent!  AND, wouldn’t you know it, the next morning I get up after posting in the Extreme Larks thread is an unusually late morning for me to get up!  Wind & rain loudly lashing my windows woke me around 04:30 am & took ages to get back to sleep: it REALLY is October/November weather already & my windows are getting a bashing!  I fished out my duvet yesterday, always give it a good wash as it JUST about fits in my washing machine & dry it before putting it away in the spring/summer, & have put it in its duvet cover ready for use at a moment’s notice! I do the same for my feather pillows too: annual wash & dry; bit more of a palaver with getting the feathers inside the pillows dry!   Quilt just about adequate for now but, not for much longer at this rate!  

A later than usual, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Stay warm & dry folks! 

Happy to hear that Amanda, @AJLang , gets out of the slammer for the next few days!


----------



## Lanny

Oh no! @Kaylz  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Another one on the 5.4 step today, finally starting to feel better, still congested and sneezing but able to get out of bed now.

@Kaylz hope you feel better soon

@merrymunky sending you hugs


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

I officially declare August 16th as Five Point Four Day 

 

This sensor really is not starting well - 3.5 mmol/l below blood readings  I'll give it another day, then on the phone I think


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> This sensor really is not starting well - 3.5 mmol/l below blood readings  I'll give it another day, then on the phone I think


Hope it starts behaving today! Mines was an odd one yesterday, 1.2mmol out at dinner and post but 0.1 out and tea and 2mmol out at bedtime, they were higher but only 0.1mmol out this morning so hoping it's righted itself xx


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Another overcast Berkshire morning. Our outside thermometer is reading 15.4 degrees. However, on a brighter note a rare foray into fourland with a 4.9 this morning.
> 
> DN review today. Had bloods done last week so hoping to see another drop in my Hba1c. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Martin


Good luck Anitram


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Another one on the 5.4 step today, finally starting to feel better, still congested and sneezing but able to get out of bed now.
> 
> @Kaylz hope you feel better soon
> 
> @merrymunky sending you hugs


Glad you are feeling better x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> It's a 6.7 for me this morning, have barely slept at all as cant breathe properly and head is thumping, today is going to be a long day as on my own and Bubbles is in one of those moods  all I want to do is lie down in a dark room
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Have a relaxing day, maybe a nice long warm bath x


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Well I went out for the first time since the miscarriage today as it is my mother’s birthday. We had a lovely day together although I wasn’t exactly up to my usual bubbly standards. We shopped, we ate way too much for lunch and shopped some more.
> 
> I’m not doing too well really as I’ve just been hiding away at home and in bed most of the time. I still just feel so angry and cheated at the moment. I know things will get better in time but right now I just hurt.


We are all thinking of you Merrymunkey, glad you managed to have a day out with your mum xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Have a relaxing day, maybe a nice long warm bath x


would be a fine thing but Bubbles cant be trusted to be in the living room on his own as he's started trying to go down the back of the telly and already broken 1 ornament in the process and when he's shut in the living room on his own he just pulls at the door and the carpet and yowls  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had a lie in today until 8 o’clock! That’ll been the three glasses of wine last night! Sorry I won’t be joining the 5.4 club, a totally expected 6.8 today on the Libre, 7.4 when I got down stairs and 7.7 on the finger prick. Still consistent. A very wet day and we have a tweenager to entertain, it’ll just be for this afternoon though as she won’t surface from bed until about lunch time. Car going in for a service this morning and we’re hoping they will give us a family sized courtesy car so at least we can take her out somewhere, preference, probably shops!  Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg seems there was no need to be so nervous! Glad it seems to be working well for you 
Enjoy your day!
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I scored 5.4 + 0.7 does that count?


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> DN review today. Had bloods done last week so hoping to see another drop in my Hba1c. Fingers crossed.


Good luck Martin!  I'm predicting a good result


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> would be a fine thing but Bubbles cant be trusted to be in the living room on his own as he's started trying to go down the back of the telly and already broken 1 ornament in the process and when he's shut in the living room on his own he just pulls at the door and the carpet and yowls  xx


Oh they are little buggers aren’t they but you can’t help but love them. Any chance of him joining you in the bathroom?
I have a staff who is noise phobic and quite agoraphobic and on antidepressants. She is incredibly hard work, has to be muzzled as doesn’t like most other dogs but she loves people especially children and particularly men in a hi-viz. I look after her most of the time but she prefers my husband and he can get her out early in the morning or late evening BUT we love her to bits. I think we are soft touches haha


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh they are little buggers aren’t they but you can’t help but love them. Any chance of him joining you in the bathroom?
> I have a staff who is noise phobic and quite agoraphobic and on antidepressants. She is incredibly hard work, has to be muzzled as doesn’t like most other dogs but she loves people especially children and particularly men in a hi-viz. I look after her most of the time but she prefers my husband and he can get her out early in the morning or late evening BUT we love her to bits. I think we are soft touches haha


unfortunately the bathroom isn't big enough, its a council flat and bathroom is absolutely tiny, he cant walk the house during the day as my grandad comes in and out as he pleases so not safe in case he gets out  I'd love a dog again but Bubbles wouldn't accept that, that's part of the reason his old owner sold him even though he was in the house first, the dog came with her boyfriend but Bubbles is in a much safer, happier and loving place now, I've always wanted a Staffie or a Rottweiler as they are absolutely amazing, I'm more nervous of small dogs as I've had chihuahuas nip at my ankles lol xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2, got a call from the Devon Doctors at 10:30 last night asking if I was ok. The hospital phoned them with my yesterdays blood results, BGL was 1.6, they said if I hadn`t responded to the phone a Paramedic would have been on its way. I knew I was low because as soon as I left the surgery I started sweating and shaking, good job I had someone with me who managed to get me into the car. I couldn`t test so just got the JB`s out and the glucose tablets, half an hour later still struggling more JB`s and gluco tabs, 10 minutes later ok. 10 JB`s and six gluco tabs altogether, tested 4.1, went to my club to watch the cricket and something to eat, back up to 7.1 panic over.

Good luck @Anitram.

More {{{HUGS}}} @merrymunky.

{{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz also.

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## merrymunky

You are all very lovely people. 

Woke to a 6.7 today which isn’t too bad considering the pig out we had yesterday! Another day of just not wanting to do anything so I’m just hiding in bed with Netflix on the iPad. It was nice to get out yesterday and I did have a nice time with my mum but I am exhausted today. Bumped into two people from work while we were out which made me feel awkward. One of them knew about the latest loss and just have me a hug but didn’t stop to talk as she didn’t want to upset me. The other had no idea so that was a fun conversation.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2, got a call from the Devon Doctors at 10:30 last night asking if I was ok. The hospital phoned them with my yesterdays blood results, BGL was 1.6, they said if I hadn`t responded to the phone a Paramedic would have been on its way. I knew I was low because as soon as I left the surgery I started sweating and shaking, good job I had someone with me who managed to get me into the car. I couldn`t test so just got the JB`s out and the glucose tablets, half an hour later still struggling more JB`s and gluco tabs, 10 minutes later ok. 10 JB`s and six gluco tabs altogether, tested 4.1, went to my club to watch the cricket and something to eat, back up to 7.1 panic over.


Ted, what are you like?  Glad to hear you managed to get the levels up eventually  Do your team have any suggestions about why you dip so low? Any word on a possible CGM so you can be alarmed before you reach an alarming level?  Hope you have a much better time of it now


----------



## Lanny

Crikey Ted! @KARNAK  You scare me!  You clearly need a libre with alarms!


----------



## Veenorthants

merrymunky said:


> You are all very lovely people.
> 
> Woke to a 6.7 today which isn’t too bad considering the pig out we had yesterday! Another day of just not wanting to do anything so I’m just hiding in bed with Netflix on the iPad. It was nice to get out yesterday and I did have a nice time with my mum but I am exhausted today. Bumped into two people from work while we were out which made me feel awkward. One of them knew about the latest loss and just have me a hug but didn’t stop to talk as she didn’t want to upset me. The other had no idea so that was a fun conversation.



With the weather the way it is this afternoon here in Poole you deserve a duvet day. One day at a time sending hugs x


----------



## mikeyB

Good Afternoon folks

Late reporting cos of a busy morning of phone calls and plumber. The shower drain was blocked, which isn't much of a disaster in a wet room, but it did manage to kill my electronic scales. Oh well, i did get 10% discount for being disabled.

So now, washed, shaved and an unknown weight I can say i was 5.7 on waking. Spent most of yesterday fighting hypos, which was both annoying and a mystery. All part of the fun of T1. It doesn't do to fuss over days like that, they just occur once in a while.

Now a bit of history. Today is the 200th Anniversary of the Peterloo Massacre at St Peter's Field in Manchester. 60,000 people had turned up, many in their Sunday best, to hear a speech by Henry "Orator" Hunt, a radical reformer. The crowd were entirely peaceful and attentive, but the local magistrates, opposed to parliamentary reform, issued a warrant for the arrest of Hunt and his cronies, and sent in the local yeomanry (consisting of young and very drunk tories) who rode in swinging  their swords through the crowds. Many were injured in this attack, folk were killed. One woman had her breasts deliberately sliced off, one was a double killing of a woman and her unborn child. The magistrates, thinking the yeomanry were under attack sent in the regular cavalry - they rode the crowd down from one end, the yeomanry the other. !8 killed, 650 injured, many  with life changing injuries. Henry Hunt was arrested, along with some others, including the reporter for The Times, which printed an excoriating criticism of the armed response to a peaceful meeting.

At that time, Manchester, with a population of 160,000, had no MP. Oxford University had 2. Old Sarum, with no population at all, had one. The massacre was a fundamental change point in the drive to full representation - among men. at least. It took another hundred years for women to get the vote.  2 years later, the first Manchester Guardian appeared. I've got the Guardian crossword in front of me - my dad always referred to it as the Manchester Guardian. It's still the only print newspaper that isn't owned by  an interfering  rich bloke with an opinion and/or peculiar habits.

Talking about rich blokes, Trump has finally gone off with the fairies. He wants to buy Greenland. There are 56,000 inhabitants, Inuit, mainly, who live round the edge. The edge is getting bigger as the glaciers melt. Only a lunatic would think he could buy a whole country.  Oh, hang on a minute...

Have a good day folks, the weather  improves next week.


----------



## nonethewiser

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2, got a call from the Devon Doctors at 10:30 last night asking if I was ok. The hospital phoned them with my yesterdays blood results, BGL was 1.6, they said if I hadn`t responded to the phone a Paramedic would have been on its way. I knew I was low because as soon as I left the surgery I started sweating and shaking, good job I had someone with me who managed to get me into the car. I couldn`t test so just got the JB`s out and the glucose tablets, half an hour later still struggling more JB`s and gluco tabs, 10 minutes later ok. 10 JB`s and six gluco tabs altogether, tested 4.1, went to my club to watch the cricket and something to eat, back up to 7.1 panic over.



Scary mate.

Great that you have such a caring health team, time to restock the glucose, at least you didn't miss the cricket.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anitram said:


> You were right, Northerner - 41. Suggest you go buy a lottery ticket.
> 
> Martin


Well done Martin, excellent result. All your good and hard work is paying off. Keep it up!!
Dez


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> You were right, Northerner - 41. Suggest you go buy a lottery ticket.
> 
> Martin


Brilliant news!


----------



## KARNAK

Well done Martin keep up the good work.


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> You were right, Northerner - 41. Suggest you go buy a lottery ticket.
> 
> Martin


Very well done Martin, you deserve the good result with all your hard work x


----------



## Michael12420

Good Saturday morning,  5.49 am and still dark - but warm.  Reading of 4.0.


----------



## eggyg

7.1 this morning and wet and miserable, but enough about me! Got an exciting weekend ahead. We’re off to Bury, of all places, where we will hop onto a steam train this evening dressed in our finest, we will then enjoy a fine dinner with music and entertainment all whilst hurtling through the countryside. After all that excitement we will totter ( well I will, high heels and me aren’t the best of friends these days) back to our Premier Inn where, if Lenny Henry is to be believed, I will sleep like a baby. On Sunday we will feel refreshed, eat our Premier Inn full English and head back home unless someone can tell me if there’s anything worth stopping in Bury for. Never been and don’t know anything at all about the place. I’ll be chuffed if anyone has any suggestions and I promise not to go off the rails!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.0 today. 

Enjoy your trip @eggyg, Full steam ahead.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> 7.1 this morning and wet and miserable, but enough about me! Got an exciting weekend ahead. We’re off to Bury, of all places, where we will hop onto a steam train this evening dressed in our finest, we will then enjoy a fine dinner with music and entertainment all whilst hurtling through the countryside. After all that excitement we will totter ( well I will, high heels and me aren’t the best of friends these days) back to our Premier Inn where, if Lenny Henry is to be believed, I will sleep like a baby. On Sunday we will feel refreshed, eat our Premier Inn full English and head back home unless someone can tell me if there’s anything worth stopping in Bury for. Never been and don’t know anything at all about the place. I’ll be chuffed if anyone has any suggestions and I promise not to go off the rails!


Visit the local RSPCA?   Have a fab time!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 on a fingerprick for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:57 BS 5.3. Happy with that!  Haven’t been in the 5’s for a while! Wish I could say it was all me but, I decided to up my Midnight Levemir by 2 units from 20 to 22 as it’s coming into the Autumn/Winter months, my breathing is still a bit difficult & physio is becoming a bit achey too in the colder mornings.  At the moment the daytime readings are still ok & it’s just the waking one that’s been rising a wee bit so, stick with an slight increase in Midnight Levemir only for now! 

The sun has come out today & is peeping through a gap in my curtains: still cold though going for a call of nature & washing hands! Shivering but, icicles free, emoji! 

Another later than usual Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Stay warm & enjoy the sun if it’s out where you are!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks.

Reporting a reading of 8.7 this morning.

Off to golf club shortly for the Saturday competition.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 7.4 this morning.  All have a great weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 


Well still feeling awful lol and had a very stressful afternoon yesterday, I called the health centre to see about my changed prescription last Friday and the receptionist said she’d get it sorted and it would be at the chemists for pick up on Monday, it wasn’t and still wasn’t there today, called yesterday and the receptionist said she’ll call the chemist and call me back, still no answers and she was confused so she passed it on to the health centre pharmacist who then called me back and seem to have gotten somewhere with her, asked how many units I was currently using and decided she’d try me with one box of 5 cartridges to start with and she’s sorted the script for that and another Novopen Echo which should be at the chemist next Monday 

It's a 5.6 scan vs 5.7 fp for me this morning

Hope you all have a great day 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.6 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Surprise, surprise it's raining. Nevermind it's only supermarket shopping on the agenda today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

Morning all, 6.2 for me. 

Enjoy your trip Eggyg.  May I suggest that you do not rush home on Sunday.  Bury itself has little to offer unless you are a student of the architecture of Victorian England, but a gentle trundle back through Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, Whalley, Clitheroe, and over the hills to pick up the M6 in Lancaster will show you something of the area.  Plenty of places to stop and nosey around - and Sunday is predicted to be a reasonable day.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Visit the local RSPCA?   Have a fab time!
> 
> View attachment 12132


Oh dear!


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Morning all, 6.2 for me.
> 
> Enjoy your trip Eggyg.  May I suggest that you do not rush home on Sunday.  Bury itself has little to offer unless you are a student of the architecture of Victorian England, but a gentle trundle back through Ramsbottom, Rawtenstall, Whalley, Clitheroe, and over the hills to pick up the M6 in Lancaster will show you something of the area.  Plenty of places to stop and nosey around - and Sunday is predicted to be a reasonable day.


Thanks for that. Seems a shame to rush home so will probably do some meandering along those lines and we’ve decided to pop into Lancaster to visit some sort of antiques emporium, supposedly the largest in the country, I like a good ratch in other folks’ old stuff!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. I slept much better than a baby in the Premier Inn at Gatwick last night,@eggyg, (all that waking up to be fed every few hours? When did babies ever sleep well?) after ordeal by rainy M25 yesterday evening. Now about to totter over the road for ordeal by check-in, but hopefully will be looking at mountains by the end of the day.


----------



## Docb

I know the spot you mean, eggyg, and there is plenty to go at in there.  It's on the eastern fringe of Lancaster and has a brewery on site with a cafe where you can get a coffee or beer.  There is a ramshackle antiques centre on the street up from the station in Ramsbottom if you like that sort of stuff, and a more refined one on the outskirts of Haslington.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.5 here. I slept much better than a baby in the Premier Inn at Gatwick last night,@eggyg, (all that waking up to be fed every few hours? When did babies ever sleep well?) after ordeal by rainy M25 yesterday evening. Now about to totter over the road for ordeal by check-in, but hopefully will be looking at mountains by the end of the day.


Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another *5.4 + 0.7* this morning!!* *


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me today still sneezing but Deffo on the mend.

@Robin enjoy your holiday


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, the sun is shining today for a change. It’s a 6.6 for me this morning. 

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.5 here. I slept much better than a baby in the Premier Inn at Gatwick last night,@eggyg, (all that waking up to be fed every few hours? When did babies ever sleep well?) after ordeal by rainy M25 yesterday evening. Now about to totter over the road for ordeal by check-in, but hopefully will be looking at mountains by the end of the day.


Ha ha! I was thinking I would wake up upside down with my thumb in my mouth and one leg out my PJs! Have a fab holiday with the mountains, the best sort of holiday, don’t think there’s many of those in Bury!


----------



## merrymunky

6.8 for me today. No plans for the day. Hubby wants his work tops washing. That’s about all I have energy for.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, an 8.3 for me today. Currently at the annual pee up in a brewery at Wibblers. Beer is on the go (as in being brewed, some people are drinking already), bacon butties consumed, my homemade chilli for lunch and a meat fest on the BBQ for dinner later.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.8 with the sun poking its nose through the clouds. Got an appointment with DSN on Friday at the hospital, hope I can get a CGM with alarms.

Have a great holiday @Robin.

Enjoy your choo choo weekend @eggyg.

Have a great time @Stitch147, enjoy the Steam Rally in Dorset.

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woohoo! House Special and a flatfish!  Liking the new sensor


----------



## MikeyBikey

3.4 just now so gently treating hypo. Yesterday was 3.2 at 3:00 am, treated and woke to 9.7 just after 7:00. Had an odd day BG wise. Not sure why? These lows follow a period of around 6 - 7 then three days touching double figures. Makes no sense!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 HS for me too, today!.


----------



## SueEK

Having lovely time at brother in laws nr Milton Keynes. Odd day bg wise yesterday. Had lovely pub lunch by the canal after a boat ride. Had chicken and bacon stack with a few chips and Diet Coke , 4.5 hours later 9.1, tea of small ham and cheese salad, virtually no carbs at all,  2 hrs later 8.7, 1 hr after that 6.7, this morning 7.7. Bg’s definitely higher since coming off Metformin even though I have been even stricter with my diet, bit disappointing. In laws think I look too thin and have had to invest in some new clothes but weight has been steady for over 3 months. Having GAD antibody and c peptide done tomorrow so will wait and see, still don’t think I’m type 1 though.
Well done on the HS @Northerner, am still yet to have one of those! Oh and @Robin 
Have a great Sunday wherever you may be. Be happy xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done on this HS Northuerner and Robin.  6.2 this morning and out for my first run in 3 weeks normally Sunday mornings are a long one, but will be glad to just do anything today.


----------



## khskel

Morning 6.4 for me.

Nice and bright here. Should be a gardening day but wife and daughter want to go to Hobbycraft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done on this HS Northuerner and Robin.  6.2 this morning and out for my first run in 3 weeks normally Sunday mornings are a long one, but will be glad to just do anything today.


Glad to hear you are feeling well enough to go for a run, even if it’s a little one x


----------



## Michael12420

Morning all. 3.1 for me this morning, fancy some toast and tea.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Having lovely time at brother in laws nr Milton Keynes. Odd day bg wise yesterday. Had lovely pub lunch by the canal after a boat ride. Had chicken and bacon stack with a few chips and Diet Coke , 4.5 hours later 9.1, tea of small ham and cheese salad, virtually no carbs at all,  2 hrs later 8.7, 1 hr after that 6.7, this morning 7.7. Bg’s definitely higher since coming off Metformin even though I have been even stricter with my diet, bit disappointing. In laws think I look too thin and have had to invest in some new clothes but weight has been steady for over 3 months. Having GAD antibody and c peptide done tomorrow so will wait and see, still don’t think I’m type 1 though.
> Well done on the HS @Northerner, am still yet to have one of those! Oh and @Robin
> Have a great Sunday wherever you may be. Be happy xx


It'll be very interesting to hear your results Sue - perhaps you're a bit weird, like me!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done on this HS Northuerner and Robin.  6.2 this morning and out for my first run in 3 weeks normally Sunday mornings are a long one, but will be glad to just do anything today.


Good to hear you are feeling up to a run Lorraine  I've just got back from mine, quite a pleasant morning - cool, sunny and calm


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 HS for me too, today!.


Congratulations!


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> It'll be very interesting to hear your results Sue - perhaps you're a bit weird, like me!


Haha, yup definitely weird. Think they take a while to come through but will post when I hear x


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning 6.3 this morning, nice to see rain has stopped, might even try a spot of weeding later.


----------



## Lanny

04:45 BS 9.1  Eek! Horrified! Then looked at Timesulin cap on Novorapid: silly numpty completely forgot to bolus for dinner yesterday; just over 10 hours before so, clock was over 17 hours, from 10am yesterday when I had lunch!  Had 2 ham & cheese sandwiches with a cup of tea with milk & honey!  Stuck in 2 units of Novorapid to bring me down: must have been high all night; can’t do anything about THAT!  No wonder I slept SO heavy: took me 30 minutes to wake properly to inject Midnight Levemir; groggily reaching for it & didn’t think to check the Novorapid cap before dropping off straight after!

Now, 08:10, BS 7.1.  A bit better & I’ll have breakfast soon!  Eating breakfast late today so, lunch will be at lunchtime: getting up early I often have lunch around 10 to 11am & then have usual meds & Levemir at Midday; dinner around 2 to 4pm. Yesterday I forgot to eat dinner until 6pm as I was playing golf: getting ready for another tournament on Monday; early hours of Tuesday morning for me!  Stayed in bed playing golf again while waiting for Novorapid to do its thing! 

A quite late, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Some more sun this morning poking through the gap in the curtains!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.2 this morning.

Day of gardening duties for me on what would be a lovely golfing day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.7 *Never been lower than 5 for a l_ooo_ng time. More DF mischief, I presume.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

7.2 for me this morning, had a right awful day yesterday, tested at dinner and was 4.9 so reduced half a unit but shot up into the 8's by tea and 9s by bedtime, had an accompanying stonking headache so think I might have dipped and rebounded myself  

Ah well, todays a new day and all going well I'll get out to Lidl this afternoon

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Hello people - wakened to 5.3


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Home after a weekend at the brewery, now to unload and reload the caravan ready to go Dorset early Tuesday morning (we're leaving home about 3am!)


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.0 with the sun in all its glory, although clouds are moving in from Dartmoor.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner & @Robin.

Good luck tomorrow @SueEK.

Glad to see you out on your run again @Grannylorraine.

Enjoy Sunday folks, stay safe.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke (very late) to a 7.4 this morning.


----------



## merrymunky

Benny G said:


> High again today 8.2
> The hedge needs a bit of a trim. The hedge  arches over the garden gate and makes trimming more interesting.


I did the very same thing today. It was growing in quite a shocking fashion, bits sticking out everywhere. Looks much neater now. Did some weeding around the off road parking gravel spout in the garden. Weeds shot up everywhere over the last few weeks and I just haven’t bothered getting out there so do it. Hubby mowed the lawn. Looks a lot better.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today. Yesterday I seemed to have a real battle keeping my levels up all day, I must have eaten around 100g more than I injected for  I think I need to bury that Fairy a bit deeper  Sensor is reading a bit low, but I did lots of confirmatory blood tests and it was usually only about 0.5-1.0 mmol/l out.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 10.8 for me with a slow rise overnight on libre graph.

 All last night was struggling to keep bg under 10, even did a correction before bed so wonder if something is lurking, did have a restless sleep so will see what develops, time for a tbr on pump.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks.

Reporting a reading of 8.3 this morning 

Not going to say I’m getting there because  the last time I hinted that my glucose went up again


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Monday already? Not fair I want more weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning everyone.  3.1 again.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Morning, 10.8 for me with a slow rise overnight on libre graph.
> 
> All last night was struggling to keep bg under 10, even did a correction before bed so wonder if something is lurking, did have a restless sleep so will see what develops, time for a tbr on pump.


Sounds like you got all my glucose yesterday!   Hope things improve today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Reduced basal by quite a lot (2 units over the 24hrs and I only started with a total of 8) to cope with mountain walking at altitude. This was my tip in that free DUK book some of us contributed to, so I thought I'd better take my own advice! Seems to have worked.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.6 for me this morning

Got a day of making labels for single flavour testing some of my e liquid concentrates, 9 testers to make and will mix 300ml juice as well probably tomorrow, the old group I was admin for on Facebook is no longer but 4 of us have created a new mixing group and it's going rather well 

Have a lovely day folks! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another sub 5 this morning - *4.9.*
Weather looks promising (probably famous last words on the subject) 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 5.2 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An unsurprising 8.8 today after a weekend of indulgence. I did get a flatfish on the Libre though but a bit over target. Back to it today, low carbing plus lots of housework equals good numbers. ( I hope!) Have a happy Monday.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Reduced basal by quite a lot (2 units over the 24hrs and I only started with a total of 8) to cope with mountain walking at altitude. This was my tip in that free DUK book some of us contributed to, so I thought I'd better take my own advice! Seems to have worked.


Sounds good fun, what particular mountain range are you climbing?


----------



## emmgeo

5.7 this morning, Had a hospital appointment on Friday to see Dietician, she was realy pleased with me for loosing over 5 stone in six months, also said they don't need to see me anymore..


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.1 for me. 

Off to try and get the insulin I’ve used for 15 years reinstated on my prescription. 

Very wise words to follow @Robin ! I hope you have a very enjoyable yomp. 

Eyes down look in for another bg wrestling week.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  7.3 finger and 6.6 scan.


----------



## Ljc

@Flower I hope you are successful getting your insulin swapped back.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.1 this morning after doing two corrections for a 15.0 at 2.30am and I have not a clue why that happened.   Back in my prison cell today but yesterday I escaped to the garden centre, Hobbycraft AND Waitrose.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Need to drop the cat off to the cattery today, then throw the last bits in caravan ready for going to Dorset tomorrow. Just activated my libre sensor ready. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning everyone - 5.2 this morning


Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## emmgeo

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Need to drop the cat off to the cattery today, then throw the last bits in caravan ready for going to Dorset tomorrow. Just activated my libre sensor ready. Hope it's a good one.


I love Dorset go there with my caravan at least Three times a year, what part of Dorset do you stay at.


----------



## Lanny

09:05 BS 6.1. Ok with that!  Slept quite well last night & slept in this morning! Sun is up & it looks quite nice out there!  Think I’ll sit in the conservatory for a bit after breakfast & soak up some vitamin D, as @mikeyB  would say! 

A quite late, from a slugabed that slept in, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s the start of a new week! Enjoy the sunshine, if you have any, &, if not, stay sunny on the inside!  Gosh! Just realised! I haven’t said THAT in quite some time: I quite missed that “sunny on the inside” feeling; it’s really nice to have it back!


----------



## merrymunky

Woken to a 6.3 this morning. Feel pretty ropey. I’m not a morning person but the last few days I’ve felt especially groggy and headachy on waking. 

Off to spend some time with my 6 month old niece today. Always bittersweet but I love her and she’s family. It’s the Facebook pictures from a colleague’s baby shower yesterday that hurts, 6 of the pregnant women from work all lined up in a photo blooming and beaming. I’m sure they do it to spite me!! Or they don’t even give me a second thought before posting these pictures yet I’m not allowed to be jealous or upset about it. They have no idea. None at all.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 7.9 for me


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning, 7.3 at 5.30am for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 for me this morning, no idea why.

Congrats on the HS @Hazel 

Have a nice holiday @Stitch147 

Well done on the weight loss @emmgeo.

Hugs @merrymunky, they do not understanding how you feel, but you have everyright to feel upset by it and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

Well after my flu bug I did manage to run almost 11k yesterday so pleased with that, nose was nice and clear outside and for most of the day, but during the evening it blocked up again so now I am back with a blocked nose and ears again, if only I could take my desk outside maybe I would feel better, I have tried allergy tablets but they have not done any good.  I have a docs appointment for something else today so I am going to squeeze that into the conversation as I have had it for nearly 4 week now.


----------



## Stitch147

emmgeo said:


> I love Dorset go there with my caravan at least Three times a year, what part of Dorset do you stay at.


Tarrant Hinton as we are there for the Great Dorset Steam Fair.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Finessed an HS this morning Woke at 6.30 for a wee, checked my BG which was 4.0. One Jelly Baby consumed, and 5.2 on waking at 9.25. 

Neat.

All those readings are blood tests. I had a first on Saturday with the Libre. Just had a shower, then got the kit set up, and dropped the applicator on the floor. An audible click, and the sensor flipped out and landed sticky side down on the carpet. £47 down the tubes. It was, of course, my last sensor, so after I phone Abbott it will be the weekend before I’m back in the 21st century. Boo.

My debit card expired, so got a new one. Today, I’ll be spending all my time ringing or electronically changing regular payments. I’ve done Amazon and the National newspaper so far. Still got Tesco, Private Eye, History Today, New Scientist, RSPB....oh, and I’ve got to teach my phone the new card for Apple Pay. Cards are convenient, but when they expire they are a right pest.

At least Abbott never store your card number.

Have a good day, folks, the weather will be grand by the end of the week.

(This Post has been edited for swear words and rampant grumpiness)


----------



## Stitch147

I'll take that as being a good sensor. Fingers crossed it stays like it.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> This Post has been edited for swear words and rampant grumpiness)


Thanks for the editing, @mikeyB ! This is a family forum!


----------



## mikeyB

I doubt it, it was entirely my fault. I won’t bother asking them for that reason. The money doesn’t bother me.


----------



## emmgeo

Stitch147 said:


> Tarrant Hinton as we are there for the Great Dorset Steam Fair.


we stay at Chideok and Corfe Castle,


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Just had a shower, then got the kit set up, and dropped the applicator on the floor. An audible click, and the sensor flipped out and landed sticky side down on the carpet. £47 down the tubes


Glad it’s not just me, I dropped my last applicator into the washbasin, and heard that sickening click as the whole thing deployed. I can't expect Abbott to pay for my own stupidity, maybe I should do it over a cushion next time, but I need to see in the bathroom mirror exactly where I’m placing it.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Sounds good fun, what particular mountain range are you climbing?


The Dolomites, well, not the sharp pointy bits, just the foothills. The sharp pointy bits are reminiscent of my Libre trace after breakfast, haven’t quite got it sorted yet. The rest of the day is fine, hypos warded off with swigs of a hideous orange concoction from the local Spar, by the name of Gatorade, as soon as the arrow points downwards.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> The Dolomites, well, not the sharp pointy bits, just the foothills. The sharp pointy bits are reminiscent of my Libre trace after breakfast, haven’t quite got it sorted yet. The rest of the day is fine, hypos warded off with swigs of a hideous orange concoction from the local Spar, by the name of Gatorade, as soon as the arrow points downwards.
> View attachment 12165
> View attachment 12166


Beautiful, we stayed in the Dolomites 20 years ago at Lake Molveno, we weren’t really into climbing hills then but we had a go, I don’t think we got too far as didn’t even have the proper kit but we came back down on the ski lifts, they were scarier than the climb! Enjoy the rest your holiday and hope the old D behaves itself, you don’t want to be swagging too much Gatorade! Yuk!


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you got all my glucose yesterday!   Hope things improve today



They did improve, so typical, after setting a tbr went low around 10am, 3.4 so needed glucose to bring back up.



Benny G said:


> I'm having a similar situation. Overnight rise to 12.8 this morning. Something must have changed, or gone wrong somewhere.
> Fresh Levemir cartridge, raising basal dosage again, Humalog to chase down to a reasonable level.
> With glucose this high I don't need to eat any carbs today. Just bolus for what D'fairy brings.



Yep very annoying mate, bloods have been good for weeks but last night struggled to keep them within range, no idea what the cause was as bloods are back to normal since hypo.  

Good luck at getting yours sorted, perseverance is the name of the game, not like we have much choice.


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Good luck at getting yours sorted, perseverance is the name of the game, not like we have much choice.


Drastically reduced my insulin today and it seems to have worked, but tomorrow is another day   It sometimes (still!) takes me by surprise how rapidly my requirements can change


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks don`t know how much longer I can stay up. 1.9 this morning  now 5.2 , I`m with Hazel on this one, well done. Got a bit of Greek music on board, my favourite take  care all of you my friends, speak with  you tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my last 4 days fasting readings have been 3.6 11.0 3.6 and 3.2 this morning so it is looking like my Levemir may need to be cut back to 10 units. Felt really shaky yesterday and this morning with heart pounding in my chest and have felt washed out pretty much all day today but I've gone from one extreme to an other. Took 2 jelly beans and 2 dried apricots to bring me up to 5.7 which I felt was a good hypo treatment, then decided that I wouldn't have any NR before my breakfast omelette and salad since no appreciable carbs and I had woken up low. Went out for a brisk walk and 2.5hrs after breakfast I was up to 10.7 and have been between 10 and 13 the rest of the day despite using NR to the best of my ability. Starting to feel stressed and losing control of my diet now because things are not going well. Roll on my DAFNE course!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks don`t know how much longer I can stay up. 1.9 this morning  now 5.2 , I`m with Hazel on this one, well done. Got a bit of Greek music on board, my favourite take  care all of you my friends, speak with  you tomorrow.


I hope you have a good night Ted  Definitely got grounds for a CGM with alarm!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 7 when I got up this morning at 2.30am!!! Just arrived at the Great Dorset Steam Fair site.


----------



## SueEK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, was at 7 when I got up this morning at 2.30am!!! Just arrived at the Great Dorset Steam Fair site.


Have a wonderful time, weather is improving x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 7.7 for this morning off to the office shortly another busy day in the accountancy world for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

More of the usual work stuff today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy campers -4.9


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning


Still no Tresiba cartridges or another novopen echo, apparently they had to order something in and it should be there tomorrow afternoon, it can stay there till Friday now! Bruce in a mood as he ordered inhalers on either the 7th or the 9th and they weren’t there on Friday so he phoned the health centre, turns out his repeat was denied as he’d only ordered them on the 24th so I’m not surprised but the receptionist did put another request in and apparently it will be there today as well


Anyways 5.7 for me this morning


Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me today, still stuffed up but doc as prescribed some allergy tablets and a nose spray so hopefully that will help.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 with a nice steady line overnight.  Back to the wet weather, apparently warm weather is on way back by end of week.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* for me on this fine sunny morn!


----------



## emmgeo

5.3 this morning and feeling great.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning 10.2. My diabetes and gastroparesis obviously don’t like me being immobile. I’ve increased the basal from 2am to 4am.


----------



## Lanny

08:37 BS 8.2! Definitely DP at work as actually got up at 04:45 to play qualifying round in golf tournament: no breakfast either!  BUT, I qualified, for the first time ever, in 1st. place with -11 for 9 holes!  & in shock, jaw dropping emoji!

A late, golf distracted, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Be sunny on the inside: I’m incandescent with super bright sunshine on the inside! 

VERY hungry now & skipping off to brekkie! 

My scorecard!


----------



## eggyg

A rather late good morning. A very nice 5.8 at 8.20am but I did get a 5.2 at 4.10am, does that count as HS? I was awake! Wet again today, a quiet day in the Eggy household, a bit of cooking and the dreaded ironing!  
Loving the new avatar @Grannylorraine and @KARNAK take care of your self. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. I haven’t read any posts yet , I will catch up later. I hope all is well with everyone. Woke to 7.2 finger prick.  As I have been running higher than normal for a few days I’ve increased my Basal by half a unit.  
It’s a lovely sunny morning here though rain is forecast for later.
Have my blood test later , I hope my veins behave.


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> A lovely sunny morning for a change and an equally sunny 5.2 on the meter. Also got a 138/86 on my shiny new BP monitor, which I think is OK for someone my age. Have to take 3 readings per day and then review with DN in 3 weeks.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations on the House Special, Martin!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 after a sweaty night, phew. Sun is shining with a few clouds about, the Regatta is still on until the bank holiday so lots going on. The circus is doing well and the fair is very busy, great for the local economy.

Congrats on the HS @Anitram.

Nice Avatar @Grannylorraine.

Keep safe folks, have a great day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke with 5.3 this morning, still on blood testing. And I still don’t like knowing whether that’s a stable figure, going up or going down. I’m a hopeless Libre addict. Maybe there’s a support group, like for gambling and alcohol. “I’m Michael and I last used a Libre three days ago”. 

Anybody up for it?

My fingers are suffering, for sure. I might just put a new lancet in the finger pricker. I know St Swithin’s Day is long past, but a bit of profligacy is allowable, surely

This afternoon, for the first time living in England, I’m being assessed by an Occupational Therapist to check that that any adaptations in the apartment are adequate for my needs. (They aren’t in the bathroom, for sure). I know I’ll have to pay full whack for any changes. In Scotland there’s a non means tested 80% grant for home adaptations, because it keeps folk at home instead of in care, which is much more expensive. That’s common sense, so it doesn’t happen in England, where they pay folk to do means testing to make sure they don’t give any money to anyone earning more than £16,000. I think that’s the level where they reckon folk have lots of disposable income. Aye, right

Anyway, the weather is perking up, so have a good day if you can, sunshine is good for you. Free Vitamin D and skin cancer


----------



## Veenorthants

Stitch147 said:


> Tarrant Hinton as we are there for the Great Dorset Steam Fair.



I'll be there on Saturday, enjoy


----------



## Veenorthants

I'm late on parade today but at 6.30am I was 7.2.

Just came back from my last diabetes class and I am a happy bunny.  Reduced HBA1c from 64 to 52 in 6 weeks - Happy days


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> I'm late on parade today but at 6.30am I was 7.2.
> 
> Just came back from my last diabetes class and I am a happy bunny.  Reduced HBA1c from 64 to 52 in 6 weeks - Happy days


Excellent!


----------



## KARNAK

Veenorthants said:


> I'm late on parade today but at 6.30am I was 7.2.
> 
> Just came back from my last diabetes class and I am a happy bunny.  Reduced HBA1c from 64 to 52 in 6 weeks - Happy days



Great result well done.


----------



## Veenorthants

Thank you @Northerner @KARNAK


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 6.3. Ok with that!  Yesterday turned out to be quite nice.  It’s still too early to tell what kind of day it’s going to be yet but, hopefully nice too?  Soaked up some vitamin D in the sunshine in the conservatory yesterday & hope to do some more today?

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Wishing you all sunshine on the inside, where it REALLY matters, &, hopefully, also some sunshine on the outside?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Close call with a 5.3 this morning, and the flattest of overnight fish  First day on this sensor was a bit dodgy, but since then it has been absolutely spot on. I might consider giving the next one 24 hours to bed in before activating to see if it improves that first day.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning just 2,1 after a sweaty night.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 7.7 for this morning off to the office shortly another busy day in the accountancy world for me.


----------



## Ljc

Veenorthants said:


> I'm late on parade today but at 6.30am I was 7.2.
> 
> Just came back from my last diabetes class and I am a happy bunny.  Reduced HBA1c from 64 to 52 in 6 weeks - Happy days


That is brilliant. Well done


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.4 on waking.  

Sensor has 4 hours left, been one of the most accurate to date, even up to yesterday it was comparable with bg readings, this morning its reading .8 out which is still good.  Northie, I don't bother with the bedding in period now and have noticed no difference, this current one was reading bang on from the very start.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Not sure why yesterday’s post has been posted again this morning maybe I should put my reading glasses on 
Anyway back to this morning and reporting a massive 14.0 for me but probs just a blip. Off to work now for another crazy day of catch up what I wanted to get done yesterday but didn’t.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and somehow 6.2 for me. Spiked up to 10 at bedtime and was still at 9 at about 4.30. sometimes it's a mystery to me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 7.3 for me today and a nice flat line on my libre overnight. I'm not up yet but still snuggled in my sleeping bag. Off to the Badger brewery today for a brewery tour. Before watching a bit more steam fair being built before the show starts properly tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Did a massively long walk yesterday (I don’t need to worry about my foot sensitivity, every bit of them was hurting) and I was so tired last night OH informs me I slept through a thunderstorm.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. 6.7 for me after going to bed on a 5.9 at 11pm. Had an Aldi oat biccie, 9 grams of carbs. Got a wiggly worm on the Libra. Went to 8 at 3 o’clock!  Off into town this morning to start my grand tour shopping, also need a couple of birthday cards and presents, and it’s not raining! Yeah! Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent.  I have a line of washing to hang out so it’s bound to rain.  I love line dried washing , esp bed linen and towels, I also love to see a line of washing blowing in the wind which is almost constant here living so close to the sea as I do. I am odd lol. 
After increasing my Basal yesterday I am still running a bit high, had to do a couple of corrections yesterday.  Woke to 8.3 finger 7.6 scan. Thanks to the Libre graph I know it’s my basal, if things are still the same today I will increase it by another half unit tomorrow. I do hope it’s not my body telling me winter is on its way. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning just 2,1 after a sweaty night.


Ack, I hope you are ok now.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning just 2,1 after a sweaty night.


Do you test during the night Michael? I know it's a pain, but might be worth setting your alarm so you can eat/drink something if heading low. I would be horrified to wake so low, because it's likely you were even lower before waking. I'd also suspect that some of the mornings when you wake high it's because your liver has kicked in during the night. You do worry me!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

6:05 gave me a beautiful 5.2 but by 6:55 before breakfast I'd come down to 4.9, but as I was up at 6:05 I'm claiming it! lol

Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing! 
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Ljc said:


> That is brilliant. Well done



Thank you Lin


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, I've made it to mid week . It's 8.2 for me at 6.30am this morning


----------



## Hazel

Opps, just realised I did not take my Lantus injectiom last night, so I 
suppose 6.6 is ok.

Note to self, just remember to take ALL meds


----------



## emmgeo

Morning all, hope you all have a pleasant day. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning all 6.0 for me this morning.  I'm under the knife at 12.30pm today, hoping I have miraculous healing / recovery powers.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Jodee said:


> Good Morning all 6.0 for me this morning.  I'm under the knife at 12.30pm today, hoping I have miraculous healing / recovery powers.  Have a great day everyone.


I hope all goes smoothly for you @Jodee {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> 6:05 gave me a beautiful 5.2 but by 6:55 before breakfast I'd come down to 4.9, but as I was up at 6:05 I'm claiming it! lol
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing!
> xx


Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Opps, just realised I did not take my Lantus injectiom last night, so I
> suppose 6.6 is ok.
> 
> Note to self, just remember to take ALL meds


That's pretty good, considering  Although lantus does have a slight habit of taking a couple of days to 'clear'  How much lantus are you on now Hazel? I know you were hoping to come off it eventually


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very pleased with my 7.9. The increased basal seems to have worked


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Anitram *4.9* for MeeToo. Been sneezing quite a bit this morning but the pollen count is low ATM - maybe I'm allergic to readings below 5.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz!


Thanks my lovely!  

Hopefully that's the lurgy finally leaving my system as had the best day in 2 weeks yesterday! 

xx


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> That's pretty good, considering  Although lantus does have a slight habit of taking a couple of days to 'clear'  How much lantus are you on now Hazel? I know you were hoping to come off it eventually



8 units usually.    Had a carb laden day yesterday, even had home made fudge I was given, so overall, quite pleased.
I was talking to a gentleman whose daughter works in the US, who are preparing to sell meds to the UK as the NHS will be privatised.    I sincerely hope not


----------



## Stitch147

My overnight line and second test after I got up for a pee!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> My overnight line and second test after I got up for a pee!
> View attachment 12175


Obviously camping suits you - sell the house, just keep the garden for the tent!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz,  I got a HS as well this morning, pretty pleased with that as I am still really stuffed up.


----------



## emmgeo

Jodee said:


> Good Morning all 6.0 for me this morning.  I'm under the knife at 12.30pm today, hoping I have miraculous healing / recovery powers.  Have a great day everyone.


Hope all goes well for you today Jodee and you make a fast recovery.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.8 at 06.50, 07.20 was down to 3.9. Nice sunny day temperature is 24.C, lot of noise on the green and the beech is filling up with Grockles.


Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz & @Grannylorraine.

Wishing you best of luck Jodee, {{{HUGS}}} from me too.

See you later folks have a great day.


----------



## SueEK

Jodee said:


> Good Morning all 6.0 for me this morning.  I'm under the knife at 12.30pm today, hoping I have miraculous healing / recovery powers.  Have a great day everyone.


Good luck Jodie, hope all goes smoothly x


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke (eventually) on 7.2, which represents an overcorrection for a pre sleep hypo. Never mind, still in range.

Good evening for me yesterday, Hull v Rovers was on Sky Sport, so that was running quietly on my iPad just to be sociable. Rovers won, of course - they looked quite impressive, particularly in defence. Got the makings of a good side. Hull haven’t.

The OT came round yesterday afternoon with the physiotherapist (must have been a BOGOF deal). So the bathroom is going to be amended fairly soon, and future proofed. Not sure what the physiotherapist was there for, you can’t physio motor nerves back into existence. Or pancreases, come to think.

While the footie was running, we caught up on the final couple of episodes of Stranger Things 3. Great TV, if you like sci-fi horror. And if you’ve got Netflix, which is where the best TV programs live. 600 channels on Sky, and I watch Netflix. Go figure.

Have a good day, folks. I will, I’ve just loaded Witcher 3 on the computer, so I’ll be slaying and blasting this afternoon. As you do.


----------



## merrymunky

Late checking in today but woke to a 5.8


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Late checking in today but woke to a 5.8


That’s a good number, I am rarely hitting the 5s at the moment. How are you coping Merrymunkey, I do think of you?


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> That’s a good number, I am rarely hitting the 5s at the moment. How are you coping Merrymunkey, I do think of you?



Very good considering I only had one carb heavy meal yesterday at lunchtime and therefore only one lot of metformin.

I’m doing as ok as I can be I think. I’ve been hiding away mostly but have had a couple of outings. Had s counselling session today and actually managed to not cry. I am still quite numb but furious at this situation to be honest.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Very good considering I only had one carb heavy meal yesterday at lunchtime and therefore only one lot of metformin.
> 
> I’m doing as ok as I can be I think. I’ve been hiding away mostly but have had a couple of outings. Had s counselling session today and actually managed to not cry. I am still quite numb but furious at this situation to be honest.


I’m sure you are, and of course it's very early days so still incredibly raw. I wish you well and I know the others do too. Glad you are having counselling- I hope it helps in some small way.
Well done for doing so well with your diabetes, not easy at the best of times.
 All the very best to you merrymunky. X


----------



## KARNAK

merrymunky said:


> Very good considering I only had one carb heavy meal yesterday at lunchtime and therefore only one lot of metformin.
> 
> 
> I’m doing as ok as I can be I think. I’ve been hiding away mostly but have had a couple of outings. Had s counselling session today and actually managed to not cry. I am still quite numb but furious at this situation to be honest.



Oh @merrymunky we do feel for you, our love is there for you and hubby, I cannot begin to feel as you do. Keep progressing prayers are all yours tonight.


I’m doing as ok as I can be I think. I’ve been hiding away mostly but have had a couple of outings. Had s counselling session today and actually managed to not cry. I am still quite numb but furious at this situation to be honest.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 5.6 for me today  Still dark, but I can tell it's very windy out there


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.3 today  Back is in a  lot of pain - I usually have pain when I walk but I think that it is now causing me bother more of the time because I'm so immobile.  Foot was in more pain than usual last night so I still need to keep resting it. I've been told that I must wear the orthopaedic boot until at least September 6th when I have my fracture clinic appointment and then they will review what to do.  Still in my prison cell today.


----------



## AJLang

merrymunky said:


> Very good considering I only had one carb heavy meal yesterday at lunchtime and therefore only one lot of metformin.
> 
> I’m doing as ok as I can be I think. I’ve been hiding away mostly but have had a couple of outings. Had s counselling session today and actually managed to not cry. I am still quite numb but furious at this situation to be honest.


Take care x


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning all, 3.7 on waking.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning campers, camping definitely agrees with me. 5.8 this morning!!!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.4 today on this wet dark looking morning.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, one step closer to the weekend.  Its a 7 from me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Last night’s dinner caught me out, I went on rising after I'd gone to bed, found myself awake in the middle of the night with a nice steady line in the 10's, did 2 units correction at 5am, and shot down to 3.7 in two hours, just when I'd normally be expecting the dawn rise to kick in. Had a corrective JB or two. Why is Novorapid so rapid in the night and so slow in the day?.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Rehearsal night tonight so must not forget to take my Levemir with me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

After a restless night I am reporting a reading of 10.0..
Hopefully reduce it again soon


----------



## emmgeo

Morning on this bright sunny morning, 5.3 for me today.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from a sunny Brighton today. 7.4 for me today, again disappointed with that. Looking forward to a day out with my daughter and grandchildren, we are going to Fishers Farm for a fun-filled, action packed..   just stopped there as my daughter has rung, granddaughter been unwell in the night. I have pre-paid the tickets and T&Cs say no refunds under any circumstances aargh. Going to give it an hour and see how she is then such a shame, was really looking forward to it.
Hope your day is starting better than mine x


----------



## emmgeo

SueEK said:


> Morning all from a sunny Brighton today. 7.4 for me today, again disappointed with that. Looking forward to a day out with my daughter and grandchildren, we are going to Fishers Farm for a fun-filled, action packed..   just stopped there as my daughter has rung, granddaughter been unwell in the night. I have pre-paid the tickets and T&Cs say no refunds under any circumstances aargh. Going to give it an hour and see how she is then such a shame, was really looking forward to it.
> Hope your day is starting better than mine x


Hope will all be ok Sue and you and the children have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.3 for me this morning, changed my bedding yesterday and had to get one of the old pillow cases in the wash right away as one of the clean ones was dirty!  the cupboard the bedding is kept in has old pipes as our old boiler was in there and it must've been leaning on one of the pipes as was black at one end  rest of it in the washing machine just now and hopefully get it hung out shortly as the suns coming out 

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3 today  Back is in a  lot of pain - I usually have pain when I walk but I think that it is now causing me bother more of the time because I'm so immobile.  Foot was in more pain than usual last night so I still need to keep resting it. I've been told that I must wear the orthopaedic boot until at least September 6th when I have my fracture clinic appointment and then they will review what to do.  Still in my prison cell today.


Can you ask for some physio exercises to stop your body from hurting? I know when I have been laid up I get aches and pains from not being as mobile.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning all from a sunny Brighton today. 7.4 for me today, again disappointed with that. Looking forward to a day out with my daughter and grandchildren, we are going to Fishers Farm for a fun-filled, action packed..   just stopped there as my daughter has rung, granddaughter been unwell in the night. I have pre-paid the tickets and T&Cs say no refunds under any circumstances aargh. Going to give it an hour and see how she is then such a shame, was really looking forward to it.
> Hope your day is starting better than mine x


That's a real shame  Hope she perks up


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning campers, camping definitely agrees with me. 5.8 this morning!!!
> View attachment 12178


Crikey! I think that's the lowest waking number I've seen for you @Stitch147!   Looks like you were even lower earlier in the evening. Hope the weather there is drier than it is here!


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - 4.9 this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning 3.7 today. Had a spider fright last night and must have used up my overnight glucose supply chasing it on crutches with vacuum! Grr. 

Great bg Stitch , camping and Dorset must suit you well 

I hope you can get more comfortable Amanda. I’ve found my hips and back hurt more from walking oddly on crutches!  Fingers crossed you can get out of the boot asap.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Nice low number @Stitch147.  Another HS for me after going to be on a 7.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Can you ask for some physio exercises to stop your body from hurting? I know when I have been laid up I get aches and pains from not being as mobile.


Good suggestion Alan but I wouldn't know who to ask.  NHS physio here is self-referral and it takes several weeks and I would have to get to the physio which I can't do.  I can't do the physio exercises that I was originally given for my back because they involve putting pressure on my foot. I was basically discharged from A&E with no advice apart from getting the anti-coagulants - and that was a nightmare getting the prescribed after the initial amount.  I phoned the "virtual" fracture clinic after a week (they were meant to have contacted me) with the only advice being to keep taking the anti-coagulants and to wear the boot until at least the appointment which isn't September 6th. To be honest I feel badly let down by the system, if it wasn't for Mark and NHS leaflets on the internet about Meatarsal 5 I don't what I would have done. They're not even trying to find out why just standing up from the settee caused me to fall and break my foot and A&E nearly didn't x-ray the foot because I didn't feel much pain in it - fortunately they did because I was then told that it was a bad break.  Sorry rant over.  Things could be worse


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning 3.7 today. Had a spider fright last night and must have used up my overnight glucose supply chasing it on crutches with vacuum! Grr.
> 
> Great bg Stitch , camping and Dorset must suit you well
> 
> I hope you can get more comfortable Amanda. I’ve found my hips and back hurt more from walking oddly on crutches!  Fingers crossed you can get out of the boot asap.


Thank you Flower.Sorry that you've had problems with the crutches, I couldn't manage crutches when I broke my leg in my 20's so I've got no chance of being able to use them now without causing damage to myself


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Crikey! I think that's the lowest waking number I've seen for you @Stitch147!   Looks like you were even lower earlier in the evening. Hope the weather there is drier than it is here!


I know! Must be the scrumpy! The weather is lovely. Low 20's and dry.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.8* Well that ended my run of sub 5's.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Nice low number @Stitch147.  Another HS for me after going to be on a 7.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good suggestion Alan but I wouldn't know who to ask.  NHS physio here is self-referral and it takes several weeks and I would have to get to the physio which I can't do.  I can't do the physio exercises that I was originally given for my back because they involve putting pressure on my foot. I was basically discharged from A&E with no advice apart from getting the anti-coagulants - and that was a nightmare getting the prescribed after the initial amount.  I phoned the "virtual" fracture clinic after a week (they were meant to have contacted me) with the only advice being to keep taking the anti-coagulants and to wear the boot until at least the appointment which isn't September 6th. To be honest I feel badly let down by the system, if it wasn't for Mark and NHS leaflets on the internet about Meatarsal 5 I don't what I would have done. They're not even trying to find out why just standing up from the settee caused me to fall and break my foot and A&E nearly didn't x-ray the foot because I didn't feel much pain in it - fortunately they did because I was then told that it was a bad break.  Sorry rant over.  Things could be worse


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning HS for me too, laundry all done and dried on a lovely day, 24.C at the moment. Off to the hospital to see the eye specialist hopefully find out what`s going on, early trip to the hospital again tomorrow to see the D specialist and DSN.

Congratulations on HS again @Grannylorraine.

Sorry you are going through so much grief Amanda & Flower, lots of {{{HUGS}}} for you.

Take care folks, have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

I’m awfully late today chaps. Had a lie in and then just forgot. 7.3 this wet and breezy morning, nothing exciting to report, staying in today and might just read my book all day. Got a busy weekend starting tomorrow so need to conserve my energy! Have a great day.


----------



## Veenorthants

SueEK said:


> Morning all from a sunny Brighton today. 7.4 for me today, again disappointed with that. Looking forward to a day out with my daughter and grandchildren, we are going to Fishers Farm for a fun-filled, action packed..   just stopped there as my daughter has rung, granddaughter been unwell in the night. I have pre-paid the tickets and T&Cs say no refunds under any circumstances aargh. Going to give it an hour and see how she is then such a shame, was really looking forward to it.
> Hope your day is starting better than mine x



Hope she gets better soon and you get to have your day


----------



## Ditto

Have run out of strips, see you anon.  

SueEK hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction. I lost out on £400 once for a con I couldn't get to. Bla'guards!


----------



## SueEK

Little update: sadly my granddaughter was too unwell to come out but she was able to stay with her dad so my daughter, grandson 8 and I went on our own. We had a lovely day, glorious weather and lots of special time. I have been down big slides, little slides, squirly slides, open slides and closed in slides which is not the best thing to do with coccydynia, I have sat in tree houses where I had to get in on my hands and knees and not enough room to stand up. I got lost in a maze and scariest of all had to work my way over 3 nets high above the trees with only a pole to stand on, OMG, bg must have gone ballistic. Had a great time, lots of time for my daughter and I to chat about important things and also a load of rubbish.  Absolutely nothing suitable for me to eat so had a chicken and salad wrap which was nice. All in all a brilliant day xx
Of note. I borrowed a child so that my ore paid ticket for 4 was used, and saved them £16. I didn’t expect it but can’t deny was a little surprised that although we saw them half a dozen times during the day they never even offered to buy my grandson an ice cream as a thank you, shame.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Little update: sadly my granddaughter was too unwell to come out but she was able to stay with her dad so my daughter, grandson 8 and I went on our own. We had a lovely day, glorious weather and lots of special time. I have been down big slides, little slides, squirly slides, open slides and closed in slides which is not the best thing to do with coccydynia, I have sat in tree houses where I had to get in on my hands and knees and not enough room to stand up. I got lost in a maze and scariest of all had to work my way over 3 nets high above the trees with only a pole to stand on, OMG, bg must have gone ballistic. Had a great time, lots of time for my daughter and I to chat about important things and also a load of rubbish.  Absolutely nothing suitable for me to eat so had a chicken and salad wrap which was nice. All in all a brilliant day xx
> Of note. I borrowed a child so that my ore paid ticket for 4 was used, and saved them £16. I didn’t expect it but can’t deny was a little surprised that although we saw them half a dozen times during the day they never even offered to buy my grandson an ice cream as a thank you, shame.


You must be worn out!   Glad you were able to enjoy the day, a shame a little of that £16 didn't come back to you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today. Still dark, but sounds calm outside - yesterday was thoroughly miserable!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 4.9 today after correcting a 8.3 before bed.



SueEK said:


> Had a great time, lots of time for my daughter and I to chat about important things and also a load of rubbish. Absolutely nothing suitable for me to eat so had a chicken and salad wrap which was nice. All in all a brilliant day xx



Sounds like you all had a wonderful time, great memories.


----------



## Michael12420

3 for me this morning and feel very unwell.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks.

Reporting another 10.0 reading for today. At least a it’s the weekend golf tomorrow then helping my daughter leave home and move into her own house - sad day my baby has flown the nest


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Not bad after completely guesstimating last nights insulin, for a buffet of 'local specialities' (Bread soup, anyone? I skipped that course, and avoided the polenta, but I did have a go at the dumplings and pastry!)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me.

Off to Specsavers today for a regular eye test. Judging by the amount of squinting at small print I suspect new specs required.

@Michael12420 I hope you've banged some fast acting carbs in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, its Friday, YAY  Its another 7 from me


----------



## Michael12420

Yup, I did and feeling well enough to shower without falling over!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 7.1 today after correcting a humongous 10.4 before bed! I very, very rarely do corrections and am always a bit scared. I was down to a lovely 6 at 2am but the DP must have hit whilst I was sleeping. The weather is promising to be great all weekend, got all four grandchildren today, out for dinner this evening at friends. A lazyish day tomorrow then all the grandchildren are descending for a sleepover on Sunday and, touch wood, we are having a BBQ. Monday will be spent, after getting shot of the little darlings, mostly lying down with a wet flannel! Have a great day and bank holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> 5.6 for me this lovely Berkshire morning.
> 
> Looking forward to the bank holiday weekend as we always spend it in Cornwall, as it's the annual Smite World Championships weekend in Saint Neot. Made the quarter finals one year. Weather forecast looks good, too.
> 
> Hopefully the weather in Leeds is better today. Bit stop/start with the cricket yesterday because of rain and bad light.
> 
> Martin


Pray tell, what is the Annual Smite World Championships? The mind boggles! I first thought it said smile!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.4 for me.

Have a great weekend


----------



## emmgeo

5.6 and looking forward to a long bank holiday weekend, hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> 3 for me this morning and feel very unwell.


Oh noooo. I hope you recover quickly, take care in the shower.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s an 8.0. 

I had a frightening hypo yesterday afternoon , my cgm showed below 2.2 for about an hour and I was in the twilight zone, felt like a rag doll when I came to later. Utterly freaked out by diabetes and can’t understand why I dropped so fast. Thank goodness I’d eaten some shortbread just before so eventually it brought my bg up. 

Glad you managed a fun day out @SueEK , sounds hard work! 

Have a stable bg day please!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Still up in the sixes - *6.4 *this luverly sunny morning!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. It’s looking like some of us   are going to have a few more days of summer.  
Started to feel really really tired yesterday morning and not well , no idea what it is as no other symptoms.didn’t want to eat which is very unusual for me,  that explains my increase need for insulin for the last few days. The good news is , the extra half unit of Insulatard held me pretty steady till dinner time even though I was in the eights. , feeling hungry I had dinner around 6, gave myself an extra unit of bolus , and my BGs held a party .  Woke to a rather surprising 4.9 , maybe the bouncers  waded in to sort out the unruly party goers .
I am still feeling tired and a bit off colour but my tum wants it’s brekkie so toast and peanut butter with a large mug of coffee here I come.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s an 8.0.
> 
> I had a frightening hypo yesterday afternoon , my cgm showed below 2.2 for about an hour and I was in the twilight zone, felt like a rag doll when I came to later. Utterly freaked out by diabetes and can’t understand why I dropped so fast. Thank goodness I’d eaten some shortbread just before so eventually it brought my bg up.
> 
> Glad you managed a fun day out @SueEK , sounds hard work!
> 
> Have a stable bg day please!


Hope you have a much better day today @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

7.0 this morning, using a 'new' meter I'm not used to off my sister with out of date strips, there's loads of them so I'm thinking just use them up. Wonder if they go 'off' as they're 2017.

Not a bad reading seeing as how I had pudding chips peas and gravy for tea last night at 6 and then finished off Mum's leftover chips. I'm on this crazy diet where I have SlimFast for breakfast and lunch then an evening meal of anything I fancy. I have to go for more blood tests soon and thought the SlimFast might shrink my liver a bit. Fat chance. I can't eat normally as I never have in my life and don't know how to do it.

Have a good Friday all.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Alan, I haven’t zoned out/ lost time for a few years now and it’s really shaken me. Aiming for 7-10 today to be on the safer side. Here’s hoping.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A wapping 6.9 this morning, and feeling really tearful, maybe because of the high numbers or is the tearfulness causing the high numbers, who knows.  Feeling very unsettled at work, which doesn't help, the building I am working in is being closed and staff moved to other buildings, the building I am being moved to is not a problem as it is not any further from my home, but most people have now moved out and there are only about 200 of us left to move to the smaller building, it is a weird feeling atm as a once full and vibrant building now feels sad, whats more we know we have to be moved by the end of Sept but have still not got a final moving date.  I am on leave in Sept, so I am getting all my stuff ready before I go, just have this really sad feeling that I will leave this building to go on holiday and then back to the new building.  Silly I know but after nearly 16 years it is making me feel sad.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 6.7 for me today and a steady line overnight again. Another full day at the steam fair and one of my favourite bands on tonight. Should be good.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guys & girls, a 4.2 today 3.2 by the time I got to the hospital, DSN wasn`t happy nor was the specialist, looks like I am going too get a libre, don`t know for certain but bones crossed. Looks like a few of us have a few problems sleep well tonight my friends, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 7.0 this morning, using a 'new' meter I'm not used to off my sister with out of date strips, there's loads of them so I'm thinking just use them up. Wonder if they go 'off' as they're 2017.


I've used out of date strips and compared them with 'in date' strips and they have been fine, although mine are Freestyle Optium strips that are individually foil-wrapped so more protected. I'd suggest getting some new strips then doing some comparisons to see if the old ones match up in accuracy - they're unlikely to be exactly the same, but if they're close enough then waste not, want not!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A wapping 6.9 this morning, and feeling really tearful, maybe because of the high numbers or is the tearfulness causing the high numbers, who knows.  Feeling very unsettled at work, which doesn't help, the building I am working in is being closed and staff moved to other buildings, the building I am being moved to is not a problem as it is not any further from my home, but most people have now moved out and there are only about 200 of us left to move to the smaller building, it is a weird feeling atm as a once full and vibrant building now feels sad, whats more we know we have to be moved by the end of Sept but have still not got a final moving date.  I am on leave in Sept, so I am getting all my stuff ready before I go, just have this really sad feeling that I will leave this building to go on holiday and then back to the new building.  Silly I know but after nearly 16 years it is making me feel sad.


I have experienced that feeling a few times when you have to move from familiar surroundings, and possibly lose some familiar faces to other buildings, it can be emotional. Hopefully, it won't take too long to get used to the new place {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Thanks Alan, I haven’t zoned out/ lost time for a few years now and it’s really shaken me. Aiming for 7-10 today to be on the safer side. Here’s hoping.


Hope you succeeded, and had a good night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me this morning, after a bottom-skimming flatfish overnight  I've noticed, using the libre, that my levels fall quite quickly as soon as I fall asleep, mirroring the quick rise when I wake  For this reason I no longer have concerns about going to bed a bit on the high side as I know it will soon come down without a correction  Bright and sunny here - and probably everywhere, I'm guessing!  Looks like the celestial beings in control have overlooked the fact that this is a Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 6.7 for me today and a steady line overnight again. Another full day at the steam fair and one of my favourite bands on tonight. Should be good.


Hugely impressed with your recent run of numbers @Stitch147!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 this morning (hangs head in shame, it was the Dessert Buffet last night wot did it. It was worth it, though!)


----------



## Michael12420

Good Morning  2.3 on waking.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.6 on waking and libre is now saying 4.1 with arrow pointing down, not straight down so will wait and see if brekkie kicks in.

Desperately need to do some gardening today, exciting start to bank holiday.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting another reading of 10.0 which is the 3rd on the bounce.
Sleepless night  in this heat and my dog getting me up 4 times during night so he can stand looking out the back door.
Off to golf club later for Mayors Cup competition- players come from all over the country and the top 4 go through to Monday’s semi final and final...Needless to say I will be gardening Monday


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good Morning  2.3 on waking.


Sorry to see this Michael  Hope you manage to get your levels up quickly and have a better night tonight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. One weather forecast says mostly cloudy with 40% chance of rain, t'other sunny with 0% rain. So far the first one is winning. I know I'll get wet when I walk into town later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Can't be a bank holiday weekend, the sun is shining.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. (smiley face) 4.3 here. (very smiley face)

Can't  get emoji strip to appear!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Can't get emoji strip to appear!


enter manually : ) would get a smiley face and : D would get the grin smiley (obviously without the spaces but had to do it that way to show lol)
xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Woke to 6.0 with a lovely flatfish. I hope all is well with everyone, I will catch up with posts later .


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, you’re lucky I’m here this morning as only got to bed at 3am! Dirty stop out that I am. Well after a night of eating, drinking and dancing, 70s disco and Northern Soul, I woke to a lovely 6. I’m not hungover just tired so today I will dust off the sun loungers, or should I say wipe them down as we’ve had rain for much of August, and lounge about in this soon to be glorious Bank Holiday weather. Have a fabulous day/ weekend everyone whatever you chose to do. 
@Anitram good luck in the Annual Smite World Championship. From what I can see you throw cylinders of wood at other cylindrical bits of wood, in a graveyard, and eat hotdogs! Sounds right up my street. Enjoy.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning which is really good considering I really let myself down yesterday and ate loads of chocolates that were left over from a cake I was making.  Hope everyone has a good Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, 5.3 today.

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a lovely day, trying to keep figures high to stop them dropping too quickly. Well bank holiday weekend so everyone enjoy yourselves, except @Benny G who is working.

Have a great weekend @Anitram in Cornwall, hope the traffic isn`t very busy for you, although the radio traffic alerts say heavy build up at Tewksbury and Bristol.

Dirty stop out @eggyg.:D

Enjoy it folks while it lasts, take care.


----------



## KARNAK

@Michael12420 about time you had a chat with Dr/DSN, they won`t be happy with such low readings. "Please".


----------



## Jodee

Good day all 5.7 this morning and 5.7 mmol 2 hours after lunch at french restaurant with creme caramel for dessert - not bad. 

Still sore after the op and feeling very tired.  thanks for your good wishes Ted, Sue emmgeo and everyone who I may have missed xox


----------



## Ditto

Phew it's still boiling at this time of the evening. Have to keep wiping my face with kitchen towel. 6.6 @ 8.01am and later in the day I was an amazing 5.8 at 4.56pm but dunno if it's the out of date strips. I was really 'good' today, ate a lot but my idea of healthy food then blew it with a soggy crust that Mum left followed up with a flat peach. That's the only thing with one illicit bite, it makes me want to keep on chomping. 

Grannylorraine I'm dead impressed with your new icon! Wow. Looking good.


----------



## SueEK

Bang on 7 for me this morning, not bad as out for a meal last night with family, half a bottle of wine, Bacardi and Diet Coke, lobster and crayfish followed by steak, pepper sauce, few chips and salad, was yummy (lick lips). Off to car boot, going to be a scorcher today so cap and sun cream at the ready. Enjoy your day and bank holiday all.
Sorry you are working @Benny G, enjoy tomorrow, hope you’re having a good time in Cornwall @Anitram , and I agree with Ditto, nice new photo @Grannylorraine xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  A better 3.5 this morning, reduced both basal and bolus slightly last night.  My next appointment with my nurse - who is not a specialist but is very kind - is not until September 20th.  I'll keep experimenting with dosages.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late start for me today, with a 5.6. Been feeling a bit listless over the past few days, obviously needed to catch up on a bit of sleep


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 fir me today after a Bank Holiday blow out at my friends fundraiser yesterday.  Too much wine followed by eating the lively brioche burger bun from the bbq and an magnum ice-cream. Oh well line drawn and hopefully my friend raised loads towards here marathon fundraising. Just about to go for my long run of the week. 

Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, I’ve been scraping along the bottom of the blue zone on my Libre all night, (had a couple of JBs at one point) after a long day travelling home yesterday. It’s hotter here than it was on hol!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

A spot of gardening to do before it gets to hot.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.8 this morning at least it’s lower than last 3 morning.
Going to daughters new house to be an odd job man do the day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* this morning. Clear blue skies and sun  Long may it last.
Have a great sun day everybody.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, looks to be another sunny day ahead of us, 7.9 today.  Off out with dog soon then day out with wife, probably head to Ullswater  even though traffic will be hectic, bank holiday and all that.


----------



## Hazel

Happy glorious Sunday

5.7 today

Remember your sun screen


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.. it’s a beautiful day here in E Kent. Living so close to the sea as I do means it’s nowhere near as humid as it can get inland. 
I am starting to feel a bit  better  not quite so tired .. I ended up having to increase my bolus and basal , I hope to be able to start reducing them soon.  It’s a strange I assume virus,   No aches,pains,sore throat or sneezing just extremely tired, no energy , feeling off colour,  felt nauseous and no appetite.  I have a  riser recliner so it had a bit of a work out lol.


----------



## Ljc

Oops I forgot what I came here for   7.1.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> It’s a strange I assume virus, No aches,pains,sore throat or sneezing just extremely tired, no energy , feeling off colour, felt nauseous and no appetite. I have a riser recliner so it had a bit of a work out lol.


Just how I have been feeling Lin, although I do feel a bit better after a long night's sleep. Hope things improve for you too


----------



## eggyg

nonethewiser said:


> Morning, looks to be another sunny day ahead of us, 7.9 today.  Off out with dog soon then day out with wife, probably head to Ullswater  even though traffic will be hectic, bank holiday and all that.


Give me a wave, I live 20 minutes away. Enjoy.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Just how I have been feeling Lin, although I do feel a bit better after a long night's sleep. Hope things improve for you too


Thanks Alan. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this gorgeous day. Waking figures range from 5.2 ( yeah, my first one) on my errant Libre, see separate post re this, or, more likely, 7.4 on my meter. Predicted to be 28 degrees up here. Grandkids coming about 2 for a BBQ and sleepover. Have a great day and as @Hazel says, don’t forget the sunscreen!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. A nice 6.7 after shooting up to the mid-teens the last two nights/mornings.


----------



## merrymunky

Woken to a 5.4 this morning. Not bad!!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.1 on a glorious day, 26.C at the moment. One of those not so good days bodily wise but hey ho, flowers are looking great, good music on the radio and able too speak with you guys/girls, what more can one ask for.

Good call @eggy Congrats on the HS.

Hope you feel better soon Lin & Alan.

Nice result @merrymunky considering what you have been through, take care lovely.

Great decision Martin aka @Anitram, A303 is always a good choice. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Take care folks, I`m off out while I can, have a great day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 6.1 today. Internet not connecting but holes are being dug along the road as fibre broadband is supposed to be arriving soon! What a novelty- I'll be able to watch iplayer and go online without having to unplug everything and wait for the buffering wheel to disappear. 

One very sore eye today - my eye with sight of course- can't get my contact lens anywhere near it. I'll see if it calms down, I don't really want to go and ask unless I really need to.

Take the applause for an errant Libre HS @eggyg! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, 6.1 today. Internet not connecting but holes are being dug along the road as fibre broadband is supposed to be arriving soon! What a novelty- I'll be able to watch iplayer and go online without having to unplug everything and wait for the buffering wheel to disappear.
> 
> One very sore eye today - my eye with sight of course- can't get my contact lens anywhere near it. I'll see if it calms down, I don't really want to go and ask unless I really need to.
> 
> Take the applause for an errant Libre HS @eggyg!
> 
> Have a good day all.


I hope your eye improves @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Woke on 7.2, which is what I went to bed with. Dead straight line, too. Never mind, it's hardly worth fiddling about with insulin, I'm not that obsessive

Which reminds me, I'm now back on the Libre. I'm going to complain to Abbott, they said my order would take 5-7 days, and it took 4. Call that customer service?

Anyway, away from diabetes, went to watch the Rovers yesterday on a nice warm sunny day. That's 90 minutes of my life I'll never get back. 0-0. A highlights show would last about thirty seconds. Still, it was good to have a bit of banter with my fellow wheelchair mates. The best bits were the Rovers supporters' good-natured advice to Neil Warnock, 72 year old manager of Cardiff. Bit ageist, mind, though I expect he's used to it, specially from the long suffering Cardiff fans. Next home game is September 14, which happens to be Mrs B's birthday. She'll not mind, I'm sure.

Must go, there's cricket to be watched. Have a good day, everyone, Libre users should watch out for being a bit under hydrated and getting inaccurate high readings. Less of a problem for Muggles


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Breaking News.......
> 
> Out of the doubles, too. Oh well, there's always next year.
> 
> Martin


Ah never mind Martin, I’m sure you gave it your best shot and hopefully have enjoyed it


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.1 on a glorious day, 26.C at the moment. One of those not so good days bodily wise but hey ho, flowers are looking great, good music on the radio and able too speak with you guys/girls, what more can one ask for.
> 
> Good call @eggy Congrats on the HS.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lin & Alan.
> 
> Nice result @merrymunky considering what you have been through, take care lovely.
> 
> Great decision Martin aka @Anitram, A303 is always a good choice. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Take care folks, I`m off out while I can, have a great day.



Thanks! 

I haven’t been using my meter much over the last fortnight. Not been eating well either. Just doing the occasional check in on it. I am trying to get back to a decent routine.


----------



## KARNAK

Good girl @merrymunky, we are all rooting for you, love and best wishes to you and hubby.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.6 today.  We decided last night to have Welsh Rarebit for a change. Absolutely delicious and a lovely impact on my BG levels all during the night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today after another bit of a lie-in. Blue skies and sunshine again


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 today.  Beautiful day in Ullswater, then again any day is beautiful in the Lake District.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.3 this morning - this dawn phenomenon seems to be using me as his little project so extra strips getting ordered for night tests. Only problem Is I’m off to Turkey Friday and it will be early morning each day before I see my bed.then I get up for an 8am breakfast and then get accused of snoring on the beach..


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A misty start here, a 6.2 on my meter as, after deciding it was behaving itself last night, my Libre fell off in bed!  Got up early for, hopefully, an hours peace before the kids come down and demand their breakfast! Won’t be doing much today as 2 adults + 4 grandchildren + 2 seater car = staying at home! Their respective parents will probably collect them after lunch, so as well as a full English, yes, that’s what they want, they will need fed again! The really do eat me out of house and home. Enjoy the last Bank Holiday before Christmas. Of course as a retiree, everyday is a Bank Holiday!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning all.  3 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, back on the meter for a bit. My last Libre was a good'un, and clung like a limpet, but I think it was the last of my 'old stock' before the adhesive change.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

More gardening today. Ladders and ivy removal included. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.5* and the sun's still shining


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, hope you’ve all had a good weekend. It’s a 7:8 for me this morning which I’m happy with after an afternoon and evening in the low 10’s

My fault albeit was relatively mindful, a food and gin fest yesterday and steam fair on Saturday although did refrain from the homemade fudge and ice creams 

Will get back on track today


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me this morning but did have a full roast last night including stuffing and roast potatoes and another magnum ice cream.  Stomach seems to be rebelling at my eating as well as my bg levels. I am now drawing a line under it and being back on plan from today.


----------



## merrymunky

I forgot to test this morning but I’m having a day off anyway! 

It’s our 10th wedding anniversary today so we will be eating out for sure.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

5.5 for me this morning.     Hope you are all well


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  It’s another glorious day here. Had a shock when I eventually opened my eyes and saw it was 10 30 , I haven’t slept that late since ...... well a long time.  Scan said 3.3 , finger said 5.0 phew. 

I hope  you are all able to enjoy this most unusual bank holiday weather.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> I forgot to test this morning but I’m having a day off anyway!
> 
> It’s our 10th wedding anniversary today so we will be eating out for sure.


Happy Anniversary! I hope you have a lovely day


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> I forgot to test this morning but I’m having a day off anyway!
> 
> It’s our 10th wedding anniversary today so we will be eating out for sure.


Happy anniversary, hope you and hubby have a lovely day xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.8 on another fine day, with a gentle sea breeze. 26.C already so another warm one, lobster and other shellfish for lunch with a Greek salad at one of our local hostelries. Its a bring your own drinks establishment, so I bought a large bottle of low calorie Indian Tonic Water, oh and a bottle of whiskey.

Lovely wedding outfits @merrymunky and a Happy Anniversary, enjoy your grub.

Enjoy the Bank Holiday folks while it lasts, stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Had a busy weekend, with annoying stuff. Woke up today on 4.2, after a reasonably straight line overnight. Never went in the red zone, though. Ran a bit low yesterday for some reason. I suspect a DF acolyte has been enjoying a holiday hereabouts.

My computer was complaining yesterday about the WiFi. Pitiful speed scores. The Sky Q mini box made the same complaint intermittently. Checked all the speeds in the man cave, mainly low. Phoned Plusnet, who tested the line and found a fault, so they are coming Wednesday morning. That’s a pretty good response time, in my book. No surprise there, Plusnet customer service is excellent. It’ll cost £75, but only if it’s my fault. It isn’t, so it will be interesting to find out what’s up. Meanwhile, I have to avoid accessing the forum on the computer, even the low challenge of posting messages is sluggish to the point of giving up.

Bit of a misty start to the day here, but should improve later. I gather it’s a Bank Holiday, so have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.2 when I got up this morning. Now on our way home from a great few days in Dorset.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. 7.5 @ 7.45am but 9.2 @ 12.30pm after a stupid breakfast of 3 thick nasty toasts, pkt mushrooms, 2 tomatoes, 1 large yellow onion and 2 fried eggs. I wasn't even hungry. I am at my wit's end with my food addiction. 

MerryMonkey, lovely wedding photos. I luv those shoes!


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> I forgot to test this morning but I’m having a day off anyway!
> 
> It’s our 10th wedding anniversary today so we will be eating out for sure.


I love the red shoes
A day off sounds good.  
Take care


----------



## Veenorthants

merrymunky said:


> I forgot to test this morning but I’m having a day off anyway!
> 
> It’s our 10th wedding anniversary today so we will be eating out for sure.


Happy Anniversary, enjoy x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today after yet another lie-in. Seems I'm not alone though, as I'm the first to post here today! Where's @Lanny? Hope all is OK


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Four day week but it's going to be full on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,
Big improvement this morning reporting a reading of 7.3.

Gardening yesterday so we don’t need to carry glucose tablets etc just in the front garden do we - or do we..Couple of hours in and I started to wobble, carried on gardening as didn’t think too much of it and then felt the energy sapping away and by the time I got to the back door it took all my might to get in the house, a reading of 3.1 and a packet of jelly babies and it took nearly a couple of hours before I felt normal again with a reading of 7.9.

Note to myself - if I go then my emergency pack goes too.
Have a good day Folks


----------



## Bloden

Morning! ) 7.0 here. :;}


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 and flat line through the night. Time to do all the washing from Dorset, collect Tigga from the cattery, get some shopping in, as it's back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.
Those gardening hypos catch me out too, @Rob51, I always think, I'll just finish what I'm doing...no, treat it now!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, back to work we go.... 7.2 for me at 620am. Have a good day


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 e but feel awful, tired, emotional, dizzy and eyes are struggling to focus, oh well the joys of over indulgence.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Some to 3.4 and slight hypo. Been around 6 - 7 for days but spiked yesterday evening (heat?) so took 2 extra units - it is so sensitive!

What going on with the website . It keeps going to a Parallels page. Server or hacking?


----------



## Rob51

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here.
> Those gardening hypos catch me out too, @Rob51, I always think, I'll just finish what I'm doing...no, treat it now!


Yeah Robin,
Exactly that - I will finish what I'm doing  - I will be more careful in future as this being the first time I felt that bad it was horribly frightening and made me realise the importance of my emergency kit even more.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  A 3.2 this morning.


----------



## Hazel

Woohoo, house special for me this morning, 5.2.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.4 *this morning after a long long sleep. It must've been that bottle of 12 year Glenfiddich that I drank last night after dinner.  Mind you, it was only one of those 5cl miniatures. Honest!


----------



## SueEK

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> Big improvement this morning reporting a reading of 7.3.
> 
> Gardening yesterday so we don’t need to carry glucose tablets etc just in the front garden do we - or do we..Couple of hours in and I started to wobble, carried on gardening as didn’t think too much of it and then felt the energy sapping away and by the time I got to the back door it took all my might to get in the house, a reading of 3.1 and a packet of jelly babies and it took nearly a couple of hours before I felt normal again with a reading of 7.9.
> 
> Note to myself - if I go then my emergency pack goes too.
> Have a good day Folks


Take care Rob glad you are feeling better


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.6 this morning  yesterday was fun. Mark took me to a garden centre/food hall which has a restaurant that you normally have to queue for. The added bonus is that they have wheelchairs! So Mark wheeled me to the cafe where I had a nice fairly small lunch. When will I learn that lunch and gastroparesis do not mix?? The next few hours were rough and, despite loads and loads of bolus spread over several hours I didn’t get my BG out of the teens until after midnight! But I will probably have lunch again and make the same mistake..,,


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 after going hypo through the night.  Here we go again better stop typing and check BGL`s, JB`s  and glucouse tabs are handy, 10:37 atm just started sweating and blurred vision. Back again phew another close call 2.3, never mind all sorted now.

Congratulations on HS Hazel.

Speak with you all later, have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Very late today, for some reason I couldn’t access the forum, anyways back to it, 6.9 this morning after an unexpected party invite and a beige buffet, so quite happy. Have had a very enjoyable but busy Bank Holiday weekend, lots of eating and drinking and family celebrations. Back to normal today, thank goodness, I can’t cope! Have a lovely day, after a very misty start it’s glorious here but I’m indoors doing the ironing!


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6 e but feel awful, tired, emotional, dizzy and eyes are struggling to focus, oh well the joys of over indulgence.


Look after yourself Lorraine x


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 after going hypo through the night.  Here we go again better stop typing and check BGL`s, JB`s  and glucouse tabs are handy, 10:37 atm just started sweating and blurred vision. Back again phew another close call 2.3, never mind all sorted now.
> 
> Congratulations on HS Hazel.
> 
> Speak with you all later, have a good day.


You worry about others but we worry about you. Please take care x


----------



## Rob51

SueEK said:


> Take care Rob glad you are feeling better


Thanks SueEK


----------



## nonethewiser

Afternoon, 5.6 this morning with a nice smooth line on libre overnight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today after a stuffy night.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.5 from me.

Have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Let's see what the wonderful world of software and network testing throws at me today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  2.4 on waking.  Have to get some carbs down me as I have to drive to the hospital at 10.30 as the surgeon who performed my cancer op in June wants to see me.  A bit worrying but perhaps it is just a follow up.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 7.7 this morning.

Off to office now busy getting sorted for Turkey Friday.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.2 this today.  Really uncomfortable night, cover on covers off  cover on covers off on off on off.


----------



## SueEK

Cooler morning after dreadful night. Off to caravan for 5 days. 7.3 today again disappointing as doing very low carb but rarely below 7. Awaiting results for cpeptide and GAD for poss T1, second test for albumin and cystoscopy in a couple of weeks for more possible mesh removal. Definite mesh removal needed in other areas (won’t embarrass you gentlemen). Never dull in my life, so few days away with the dog in van by the sea, next to the lagoon and nature reserve is just the ticket. Enjoy your day all and stay well xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today and it's back to work.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.4 on waking.  Have to get some carbs down me as I have to drive to the hospital at 10.30 as the surgeon who performed my cancer op in June wants to see me.  A bit worrying but perhaps it is just a follow up.


Get those JBs in you Michael and hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3 *for me. Forecasts are "mostly cloudy" or "partly sunny" - take your pick  Summer is on its way out.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Rained heavily overnight, apparently. I slept through it.


----------



## Veenorthants

SueEK said:


> Cooler morning after dreadful night. Off to caravan for 5 days. 7.3 today again disappointing as doing very low carb but rarely below 7. Awaiting results for cpeptide and GAD for poss T1, second test for albumin and cystoscopy in a couple of weeks for more possible mesh removal. Definite mesh removal needed in other areas (won’t embarrass you gentlemen). Never dull in my life, so few days away with the dog in van by the sea, next to the lagoon and nature reserve is just the ticket. Enjoy your day all and stay well xx



Very envious, another two weeks before I'm back in my van you cant beat it can you.  Have a very relaxing time xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, its a 7.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A HS for me.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Where has the sun gone .
Went to bed on 4.7 with 3 gingernuts tucked safely away inside of me, they did the trick as I stayed in the safe zone and woke to 6.7. 
Their is no sign of my insulin ratios going back down yet,  speaking of insulin it’s time for me to go and stick needles in myself. 

Hope you all have a good day, I will catch up with posts later.


----------



## SueEK

Veenorthants said:


> Very envious, another two weeks before I'm back in my van you cant beat it can you.  Have a very relaxing time xx


It’s like  another world, so relaxing x


----------



## eggyg

Guten Morgan, well that’s my schoolgirl German exhausted, need to swot up before our Grand Tour next month. A 6.5 today for me but that could rise with the stress of “ the big shop” I will be undertaking very soon! A dull start to the day but we’re heading over the border to the south west Scottish coast for a walk later on and the weather is supposed to brighten up, fingers crossed. Have a great day whilst I go and fill Tesco’s coffers with my precious pennies.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.4 on waking.  Have to get some carbs down me as I have to drive to the hospital at 10.30 as the surgeon who performed my cancer op in June wants to see me.  A bit worrying but perhaps it is just a follow up.


Get those levels up Michael  I hope that it is just a straightforward review at your appointment, good luck


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  A HS for me.


Congratulations!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on HS Bloden.  A 6.9 for me, went as low as 4 yesterday, but I will get this back under control.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Had a stonking hypo before bed last night, but corrected that and woke on 7.2, after a nice straight line overnight. The joys of T1 and a Libre. Learned how to gobble enough even as the brain cells go into hibernation. (With the assistance of test strips). But with test strips you never see the spikes.

Right, that’s the Libre advertising finished. My computer went into hospital yesterday for emergency treatment. Suspected hardware fault. Which bit of hardware is misbehaving I don’t know, but I suspect it’s a RAM failure or disconnect. Sheep farmers get that problem as well, I’m told.

On top of that, Openreach’s engineer Siraj is calling today to fettle my enfeebled fibre broadband, but I think that’s a simpler problem of a new router needed. Maybe.

Modern problems, outside my skill set or education.

Have a good day, everyone. It’s raining, thank goodness, but should stop tomorrow for my retinal screening. It’s always sunny for that


----------



## AJLang

I was 4.8 last night when I ate my Caesar salad which I normally allow 20 carbs for. As I was 4.8 decided not to inject until later in the night. Unfortunately later in the night I realised that my testing kit was downstairs and me and my boot couldn’t get down. I was very tired and thought that there was no chance of a hypo because I hadn’t jabbed for dinner. When Mark woke me at 9am it was a lovely 5.0


----------



## Michael12420

The meeting was just a follow-up.  She told me that the biopsies revealed that the cancerous cells had been successfully removed.  I have to perform various manipulative manoeuvres on the (rather large) scar.  If anyone asks I'll just tell them that it was the result of a duelling scar I received whilst attending Heidelberg military school in 1858!


----------



## SueEK

Michael12420 said:


> The meeting was just a follow-up.  She told me that the biopsies revealed that the cancerous cells had been successfully removed.  I have to perform various manipulative manoeuvres on the (rather large) scar.  If anyone asks I'll just tell them that it was the result of a duelling scar I received whilst attending Heidelberg military school in 1858!


That’s great news Michael, so pleased for you x


----------



## eggyg

Michael12420 said:


> The meeting was just a follow-up.  She told me that the biopsies revealed that the cancerous cells had been successfully removed.  I have to perform various manipulative manoeuvres on the (rather large) scar.  If anyone asks I'll just tell them that it was the result of a duelling scar I received whilst attending Heidelberg military school in 1858!


That made me laugh. I have a two very large scars on my abdomen from two major operations. The largest is curved and I tell my grandchildren I was bitten by a great white shark whilst driving in the Great Barrier Reef! As they get older I don’t think they believe me anymore! Probably because they can now Google and they know that the great white doesn’t inhabit that region!


----------



## Michael12420

What were you driving?  A Ford Fiesta?  It's common knowledge that great white sharks will swim around the world to attack a Ford Fiesta.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> The meeting was just a follow-up.  She told me that the biopsies revealed that the cancerous cells had been successfully removed.  I have to perform various manipulative manoeuvres on the (rather large) scar.  If anyone asks I'll just tell them that it was the result of a duelling scar I received whilst attending Heidelberg military school in 1858!


Great news Michael! Really pleased to hear this 




eggyg said:


> That made me laugh. I have a two very large scars on my abdomen from two major operations. The largest is curved and I tell my grandchildren I was bitten by a great white shark whilst driving in the Great Barrier Reef! As they get older I don’t think they believe me anymore! Probably because they can now Google and they know that the great white doesn’t inhabit that region!


I've got a big scar down my leg where they put the scaffolding when I broke it running the marathon. I go for the shark tale as well - I guess you and I are from the 'Jaws' generation!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today. Back on the blood tests until after my shower, after dislodging the sensor yesterday when taking off my tshirt  It still had 3 days to run, but it was mainly my fault so I don't think I'll try and claim (adhesive wasn't particularly sticky when I took it off, filament was bent at a right angle from where I'd tried to press it back on )


----------



## Ljc

@Michael12420  That is great news


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a very overcast part if East Kent. 

I am loving the shark tales. 

5.3 scan. I’m finding that these sensors are less accurate from around 10 days, is any one else experiencing the same ? 
My insulin needs have not come down yet after my virus or whatever it was, So I am using the insulin calculator to work out my bolus. No doubt the change if/when it comes will be sudden  .

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.5 for me today. Back on the blood tests until after my shower, after dislodging the sensor yesterday when taking off my tshirt  It still had 3 days to run, but it was mainly my fault so I don't think I'll try and claim (adhesive wasn't particularly sticky when I took it off, filament was bent at a right angle from where I'd tried to press it back on )


Oh that’s so annoying when that happens.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.7 for me and a nice flat line during the night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Hurrah it's rehearsal night and it looks like a couple of gigs in the offing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 7.9 today.  Celebrated a bit last night,


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 6.3 here. The first few days on holiday, with altitude and more exercise to cope with, I had to reduce insulin quite a lot. Then I acclimatised, and insulin needs went back to normal. Now I’m home, I’ve been struggling with high levels, and it’s only just occurred to me that I need to raise my insulin doses until I’ve acclimatised back the other way. (It’s only taken me ten years to work this out)


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  According to my Libre I'm 4.5 and going down, but finger prick says 7.5 and I trust that more so I've just done a small correction.  I'm not sure if I said but my friend has asked for an "Amanda original painting" for her 50th birthday even though she knows that my painting is very basic and I've only painted two things in the last 35 years.  But I have taken on the challenge and will start the painting today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.3 today


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Oh that’s so annoying when that happens.


It certainly is!  New one applied, fingers crossed! I might have to walk around shirtless for the next fortnight to avoid any more mishaps


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning. 7.9 today.  Celebrated a bit last night,


You need to celebrate every night!  Much better than those 2s!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> It certainly is!  New one applied, fingers crossed! I might have to walk around shirtless for the next fortnight to avoid any more mishaps


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a 7,4 this morning.

Been dog walking now trying to find my list of things to pack for my Turkey trip. Fortunately I only need to pack my hand luggage as wife is in charge of the cases until it’s time to wheel them through to airport check in.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.9 on the finger pricker, haven’t plugged myself into my sensor yet after last weekends shenanigans. Might pluck up the courage before my sojourn up to Glasgow on Saturday. Didn’t get our promised walk yesterday as Mr Eggy was a bit under the weather, nothing serious, just a dicky tummy. Those pesky grandkids! I appear to have the constitution of an ox and never get the kids bugs etc. But to be fair I don’t know how I would know, what with me being a martyr to my bowels!  And on that note, have a great day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> 
> Reporting a 7,4 this morning.
> 
> Been dog walking now trying to find my list of things to pack for my Turkey trip. Fortunately I only need to pack my hand luggage as wife is in charge of the cases until it’s time to wheel them through to airport check in.


Enjoy your hols and if you’re anything like my hubby, wheeling the suitcases through the airport is the only thing you/he does towards the holiday! I bet your wife has even vacuumed her way out of the house too, or is that just me?


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> It certainly is!  New one applied, fingers crossed! I might have to walk around shirtless for the next fortnight to avoid any more mishaps


Woot woo!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 

Haven't posted in here in about a week as felt pretty rough as bloods have been running higher than I'm used to, hit an 11.5 pre meal at tea time the other night and no idea why, did up my Tresiba due to former patterns 3 days ago though and had a pretty good day yesterday so hopefully it's fixed (for a while at least )

6.4 for me this morning and just having 2nd coffee of the day before I jump in the shower and prep my arm well for the sensor change, has been a bit off since day 11 on and off but not worth reporting lol

Still stuck on what to get for Bruce's Christmas but bought my mum another couple of books yesterday on eBay that she can have as part of her birthday in October and also bought Bubbles a wee toy, will upload a pic when it arrives! 

Have a good day my lovelies! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slept in late, and it's *5.8* this morning for me.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Had a stonking hypo before bed last night, but corrected that and woke on 7.2, after a nice straight line overnight. The joys of T1 and a Libre. Learned how to gobble enough even as the brain cells go into hibernation. (With the assistance of test strips). But with test strips you never see the spikes.
> 
> Right, that’s the Libre advertising finished. My computer went into hospital yesterday for emergency treatment. Suspected hardware fault. Which bit of hardware is misbehaving I don’t know, but I suspect it’s a RAM failure or disconnect. Sheep farmers get that problem as well, I’m told.
> 
> On top of that, Openreach’s engineer Siraj is calling today to fettle my enfeebled fibre broadband, but I think that’s a simpler problem of a new router needed. Maybe.
> 
> Modern problems, outside my skill set or education.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone. It’s raining, thank goodness, but should stop tomorrow for my retinal screening. It’s always sunny for that


Good luck with retinal screening. Hope there is a short lived cloudy spell right on cue.


----------



## Carolg

Michael12420 said:


> What were you driving?  A Ford Fiesta?  It's common knowledge that great white sharks will swim around the world to attack a Ford Fiesta.


They will consume a wee white panda whole !


----------



## Grannylorraine

A HS for me today.  Lets hope it remains stable all day.


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Haven't posted in here in about a week as felt pretty rough as bloods have been running higher than I'm used to, hit an 11.5 pre meal at tea time the other night and no idea why, did up my Tresiba due to former patterns 3 days ago though and had a pretty good day yesterday so hopefully it's fixed (for a while at least )
> 
> 6.4 for me this morning and just having 2nd coffee of the day before I jump in the shower and prep my arm well for the sensor change, has been a bit off since day 11 on and off but not worth reporting lol
> 
> Still stuck on what to get for Bruce's Christmas but bought my mum another couple of books yesterday on eBay that she can have as part of her birthday in October and also bought Bubbles a wee toy, will upload a pic when it arrives!
> 
> Have a good day my lovelies!
> xx


Stop saying bad wards Kaylz....Xmas grrr. I am not getting into the commercial trap this year. I usually have more than a bit done and a Tin of savings. I have bought a Steven brown tin of shortbread for my daughter birthday in October though


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A HS for me today.  Lets hope it remains stable all day.


Congratulations!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Joined the land of the living. Been busy and trying to get a routine going. Have been poorly for over a week and a half with the grotty respiratory virus...self diagnosed and treated. Didn’t connect with high blood sugars, thought I had just made bad food choices. Really pleased to see a 6.0 this morning.
Hope everybody’s fine and sorry to have missed all the news over the past few weeks.
Take care all.


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!


Congratulations


----------



## SueEK

Had lovely swim at 8 this morning, attempted to take dog for walk but she’s not having any of it. 7.1 this morning, can’t seem to get below the 7s. Beautiful morning here in pagham have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Joined the land of the living. Been busy and trying to get a routine going. Have been poorly for over a week and a half with the grotty respiratory virus...self diagnosed and treated. Didn’t connect with high blood sugars, thought I had just made bad food choices. Really pleased to see a 6.0 this morning.
> Hope everybody’s fine and sorry to have missed all the news over the past few weeks.
> Take care all.


Sorry to hear this Carol, I hope you are on the mend now {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. Joined the land of the living. Been busy and trying to get a routine going. Have been poorly for over a week and a half with the grotty respiratory virus...self diagnosed and treated. Didn’t connect with high blood sugars, thought I had just made bad food choices. Really pleased to see a 6.0 this morning.
> Hope everybody’s fine and sorry to have missed all the news over the past few weeks.
> Take care all.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> It certainly is!  New one applied, fingers crossed! I might have to walk around shirtless for the next fortnight to avoid any more mishaps


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

Got up early this morning with a score of 3.3. Nice straight line after going to bed on 7.2 followed by a drop. Corrected with a couple JBs, which was sufficient to carry me and Mrs B to Clitheroe Hospital, me for retinal screening, Mrs B for a hip X-ray. All arranged for a single taxi. Done and dusted in an hour.

The retinal screening doesn’t worry me, never has. People who have good control get eye problems, people who have bad control are more likely to get them, but at the end of the day it’s a bit of a lottery. I’m lucky, some folks aren’t.

Anyway, it’s haircuts today, number 2 buzzcut pour moi. So I can look like a thug when I go down into the village later (when my eyes are back to normal) in my RayBans. No tattoos, though, so it’s a bit unconvincing.

Have a good day everyone, I will if I can get my computer back from IT Hospital.

By the way, my weight loss is now 3kg on my eat less plan, definitely not rocket science.


----------



## Docb

MikeyB, raybans and a buzz cut won't do anything to enhance your hard man image amongst the hipsters of the Ribble valley.

This might....







Regularly amongst the 5's for me at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.2 for me on the new sensor, but I suspect it's showing on the low side, possibly by about 1-1.5 mmol/l


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 6.3 sensor, I won’t bodge my finger till it’s injection time, this  ageing sensor is now around 2.0 lower then my blood.

Something strange is going on now .   My Libre line shows I am pretty stable until around 4 hours after meals then it starts going up  I really don’t fancy doing another basal  test atm, who does lol, but I suppose I will have to soon, I think I will try an extra half unit of Insulatard and see what happens , so 7 units here I come. 
I’ve got nursie next week, if I am still having problems I will run this by her. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.2 for me on the new sensor, but I suspect it's showing on the low side, possibly by about 1-1.5 mmol/l


I hope it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Rob51

eggyg said:


> Enjoy your hols and if you’re anything like my hubby, wheeling the suitcases through the airport is the only thing you/he does towards the holiday! I bet your wife has even vacuumed her way out of the house too, or is that just me?


Your spot on Eggyg, that’s my token gesture for the holiday preparations done - what’s a Hoover, is it that small wheeled machine thing with a replica elephants trunk sticking out ? I try to avoid that in case it bites


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks, 

Reporting a reading of 7.9 this morning.

Off to Turkey now so may not get back on line for a while - have fun and I hope to see lots of HS on my return.
Laters
Rob


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.1 and a precautionary dextrose energy tablet for me..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. TGIF for all you work slaves. An astonishing and undeserved, I may add, 8.4. Washed my hands again and pricked another finger, 8.3! Ah well, I’m sure it’ll all come out in the wash. Might fit a sensor today see what’s going on. The last Friday of having all the grandkids as they’re back at school next Wednesday, that’s flown in. It’s just a tad over two weeks until our Grand Tour, getting excited and booked some more accommodation yesterday. Have a good day and I hope you all stay dry, I won’t, the forecast is for rain, rain and more rain all weekend.


----------



## emmgeo

Happy Friday everyone. A nice 5.2 this morning.
Feeling excited like a small child today as going fishing tomorrow on the river Wye at Hererford, never even seen the river before but I am told its a beautiful part of the country, its going to be a long day 6 hour round trip so hope its worth it.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today. I've got my ultrasound on my foot this morning to see how damaged my tendons are.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Cracked, and put a new sensor on yesterday, seems to be behaving itself so far.


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.9 for me today. I've got my ultrasound on my foot this morning to see how damaged my tendons are.


Good luck.at hospital, sorry I missed what’s happened to your foot


----------



## Michael12420

Well I followed the advice Alan gave me and celebrated again last night but alas overdid it and ended up with 11.3 this morning.  That's got to stop so back to my normal eating routine today.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 9.9 for me with late night , not eaten well yesterday and late snack. Chased my tail all day. Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6 *and its as grey as November here at the moment.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.5 today


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me this morning after a very restless night, there was a controlled explosion at midnight to demolish more of a power station on the other side of the Thames, but it shook all the houses on our estate, waking many of the residents up (at least looking at the amount of responses on the Facebook group most seemed to have been woken up), after this I really struggled to get back to sleep and then got stressed about getting off to sleep, which of course just makes it worse.  Oh well it is Friday and I get a lie in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

lurgy doesn't seem to have left me completely and I've got a stuffed up nose again  only after having a snuggle on the sofa with Bruce last night again though! 

6.3 for me this morning

Very surprised that the books I ordered off ebay on Wednesday night arrived yesterday afternoon! 7:43pm they were ordered, 7:49pm I got an update saying they were being posted and arrived about 4pm yesterday! still waiting on Bubbles toy that I ordered before that though! lol

Have a nice day peeps 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Carolg said:


> Good luck.at hospital, sorry I missed what’s happened to your foot


Thanks Carol, its ongoing problems I've had for several years now. I saw a physiotherapist at my GP surgery and he referred me for a scan to assess damage to tendons before coming up with a plan.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.3 been absent from thread for a couple of days. Figures are still dropping very quickly, reduced the Basal down to 14 units a.m. and 6 p.m., bearing in mind I was on 52 units a.m. and 34 p.m. when I was DX.

Happy holiday @Rob51.

Congratulations on HS @emmgeo and good luck with fishing.

Good luck with the Ultrasound Stitch.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, tad blustery and grey here. Have a good day all. 

I totally give up with bloods, I can't get any out.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I totally give up with bloods, I can't get any out.


is your lancet on the deepest setting? are you using the fleshy part of the side of your finger? are you washing your hands with warm/hot water close to pricking? put your hand in your oxter or between your legs to warm them up? prick and then hold your hand down towards the floor to encourage the blood to flow to the top of your finger? there are various ways to get a sample xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today


So close.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> So close.


I did wake at around 3:30 with a 5.2, but don't think I can claim that!


----------



## Ljc

Yes that is a tad early but imo still a HS .
CONGRATULATIONS on your early HS


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Hope you all have a good day.  We had a bit more summer here yesterday, not as warm though.  6.9 scan Still higher than I like, but with  a good attempt at a flat line ,so I am not too unhappy.

Yesterday was the first day I wasn’t feeling so tired, it was so nice to have some energy .  Being a generous person I gave my virus to dad, as you might guess  he was well pleased , luckily he is making a swifter recovery than I have.


----------



## Hazel

Awakened with what I thought 2as a hypo, no, a vertigo episode.

5.7

Roll on referral to ENT, to get the crystals inside my ears fixed


----------



## eggyg

Hi to the early risers. A Len Goodman today, SEVEN! Well it is nearly Strictly season. Off to Glasgow today to meet the gang and it’s going to be VERY wet! Luckily, our chosen meeting place is only a 5 minute walk from Glasgow Central. Or 35 minutes for @Carolg who is renowned for getting lost! Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a good catchup. Hope you all enjoy your day too.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  A 'glorious night' - at 9 pm many claps of thunder followed by torrential rain.  We have had no real rain since the first week of March.  The olive growers will be ecstatic this morning.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning to all.  Back from a very enjoyable 2 days in Edinburgh, beautiful city and never tire of it so will be back next year.

Woke to a 4.2 so don't know how that happened after going to bed on 6.3 , as ever diabetes is work in progress.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.4 for me.

This morning's main job visit pharmacy and see if the prescription is ready and complete.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. My Libre has been crawling along the bottom all night, woke to a LO which in no way reflected how I was feeling, but it recovered to a respectable 4.9 ten minutes ago, and now it’s 5.7. Must have had a hippo lying on it all night.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* for me. Looks like another wet weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


There's been a clear shift away from the 9s you used to report @Stitch147, hopefully a trend towards even better waking levels


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> There's been a clear shift away from the 9s you used to report @Stitch147, hopefully a trend towards even better waking levels


All since I left TfL!!!


----------



## SB2015

I’m back to posting here.

Went through a patch of avoiding this as when The depression hit a couple of years ago, I found I perceived this as a place where ‘everyone else was doing things so well’, and I was trying to reduce the amount of time I was giving to my D.  However having dipped in and out of here, I remembered how much I miss the community that is here.

So 7.3 this morning after a meal out last night where I managed to stay on target with timing Bolus (with JBs at the ready just in case).  A little victory.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> All since I left TfL!!!


You wouldn’t have time to list all the fun you have had since leaving TFL!


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Good morning. Hope you all have a good day.  We had a bit more summer here yesterday, not as warm though.  6.9 scan Still higher than I like, but with  a good attempt at a flat line ,so I am not too unhappy.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I wasn’t feeling so tired, it was so nice to have some energy .  Being a generous person I gave my virus to dad, as you might guess  he was well pleased , luckily he is making a swifter recovery than I have.


Glad you are feeling better Lin


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Hi to the early risers. A Len Goodman today, SEVEN! Well it is nearly Strictly season. Off to Glasgow today to meet the gang and it’s going to be VERY wet! Luckily, our chosen meeting place is only a 5 minute walk from Glasgow Central. Or 35 minutes for @Carolg who is renowned for getting lost! Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a good catchup. Hope you all enjoy your day too.


Oooo Strictly.  I am looking forward to the new season.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I woke up at 6.30 with a 7.3, did a correction and fell asleep. When Mark got me up at 9am I was 5.2! Does that count as a house special or is it voided because of the correction? I’m stuck in my prison cell for four days next week so my friend is driving all the way up from Dorset today so that she can spend two hours taking me to the pub at lunchtime Of course I will stick to Diet Coke.....


----------



## SB2015

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I woke up at 6.30 with a 7.3, did a correction and fell asleep. When Mark got me up at 9am I was 5.2! Does that count as a house special or is it voided because of the correction? I’m stuck in my prison cell for four days next week so my friend is driving all the way up from Dorset today so that she can spend two hours taking me to the pub at lunchtime Of course I will stick to Diet Coke.....


5.2 definitely counts


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 this morning after a terrible nights sleep and waking with an awful headache and feeling hung over.   Just want to go back to sleep, any way last of my baking marathon today for my friends afternoon tea while I am on holiday. I will have made her 16 cakes and 50 scones by the end of today.  As well as doing her a cake for her fundraiser last weekend and also finishing off my granddaughters birthday cake as that is also while I am on holiday.  In the last 2 weeks I will have made a total of 19 cakes and 50 scones.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.4 took a few JB`s to bring it up a tad now down to 2.7. Don`t feel any hypo awareness, checked with my other meter still only 2.5. Never mind HCP`s are on the case, lets hope they can sort it out.

We`ll give you that HS Amanda enjoy your release to the pub.

Glad to hear from you @SB2015 on this particular thread again.

@Grannylorraine hope you feel better soon, keep a few buns for us, enjoy your granddaughters birthday.

Have a good day anywhere you are and enjoy it, stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Managed to get some blood out with pricker on 7! Agh. 7.3 @ 5.44am. 6.5 @ 12.41pm after a coffee with dash milk earlier. 7.3 @ 2.58pm after six little Warburton slices with too much Lurpak and 2 boiled eggs around noon. I thought I'd prick a few times while I was on a roll.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening you lot! 

Sorry been feeling groggy since getting the lurgy back so not been online too much

Was a 5.0 for me this morning

Bubbles toy came today! 


And also a single hole punch I bought for myself
 

Just waiting on the bracelet box now and then I'll get some more stuff ordered for "that time of the year" over the next week or so hopefully 
xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Evening you lot!
> 
> Sorry been feeling groggy since getting the lurgy back so not been online too much
> 
> Was a 5.0 for me this morning
> 
> Bubbles toy came today!
> View attachment 12230
> 
> And also a single hole punch I bought for myself
> View attachment 12231
> 
> Just waiting on the bracelet box now and then I'll get some more stuff ordered for "that time of the year" over the next week or so hopefully
> xx


Don’t forget o show us what you make @Kaylz


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Hi to the early risers. A Len Goodman today, SEVEN! Well it is nearly Strictly season. Off to Glasgow today to meet the gang and it’s going to be VERY wet! Luckily, our chosen meeting place is only a 5 minute walk from Glasgow Central. Or 35 minutes for @Carolg who is renowned for getting lost! Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a good catchup. Hope you all enjoy your day too.


I have certainly been misrepresented today @eggyg. Not a step out of turn on morning journey, and didn’t even need a trail of breadcrumbs this morning !!!but the return journey was another matter. Thanks @Uller and Mrs uller for getting me to station albeit one step back, forward and to the left....


----------



## Uller

Carolg said:


> I have certainly been misrepresented today @eggyg. Not a step out of turn on morning journey, and didn’t even need a trail of breadcrumbs this morning !!!but the return journey was another matter. Thanks @Uller and Mrs uller for getting me to station albeit one step back, forward and to the left....



You are most welcome @Carolg


----------



## SB2015

Uller said:


> You are most welcome @Carolg


I hope you had a good meet up today.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning all.  3.1 today despite 2 fillets of fried fish. a handful of chips, bread and butter and a slice of cake.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me. 

More gardening if the rain holds off. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 today so an improvement on yesterday where everything went wrong including a power cut when baking so still have some off yesterday's tasks to do.  I will do today's cleaning during the evenings.  Off for my run in a minute and less than a week until I go on holibobs.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch 
It’s a whopper of 11.2 to kick off a new month. No idea - I was 6.0 before bed 

Have a stable bg day if you can , I’ll just have a helping of insulin for my breakfast!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits!   White rabbits! White rabbits!  

 

Good morning, 5.6 for me today  Distinctly chillier now that meteorological Autumn is here. It's sunny at the back of the house but there are dark clouds off to the West at the front


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, how are you this morning?

5.3 for me today.

Enjoy for Sunday


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  6.9 this morning which is better than the 8.5 that my sensor has shown throughout the night.  Glad I didn’t use that value for a correction.

Sunny here and blue skies, and that slight feel of autumn.  A good start to September.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Libre has shown a red line again for most of the night. I must have positioned it just where I’m likely to lie on it.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 7.9 so let insulin soak for longer before eating,  overindulgence on meat last night to blame.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

7.2 here this morning, don't know if it's anger or what, Bruce winding me up as he keeps leaving a mess and saying sorry but not cleaning it up, last week had the cheek to leave porridge oats scattered all round the work top and left it, came through while I was cleaning it up and said "yeah sorry about that" and now he's just complained as I asked him to make me a coffee, nae like he does much!! 

Anyway off to Lidl, Aldi & Tesco this evening for a shop 

Have a lovely Sunday folks! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7* this sunny Sunday - have a good one everybody.


----------



## Carolg

A bit high for me but diet related. Had a slice toast for tea and awake at 3. Starving so went foraging and had biscuit and decaf coffee. 

Sun shining and house a cowp so I’m going to toss a coin. 
Btw that needle was really good@uller thanks..have a good holiday both of you


----------



## Docb

Morning all, 4.6 for me after a couple of days feeling rough and not eating a lot. Lets hope is one of those passing bugs.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Stair rods here. 7.9 @ 5.18am

This isn't any of yours is it? Got to be claimed today! 
06/03/2019 2421 Lotto £1,000,000.00 Match 5 + Bonus East Riding of Yorkshire 2, 12, 15, 43, 46, 53 Bonus 17 02/09/2019


----------



## SueEK

Hurrah under 7 today, 6.8. Off out for breakfast soon then back to caravan to do thorough clean ready for our next guests. 8 more sleeps until our mid week break at Littlecote. Hoping to visit Oxford, Amesbury and somewhere else I can’t remember the name of!!
Glad your Glasgow meet went well.
Have a lovely day x


----------



## eggyg

Lie in this morning, it’s very tiring sitting in a Glaswegian boozer gabbing, eating and drinking I’ll have you know! A pleasant enough 6.4. Just about to tuck into a full English, sun is shining and the wind is blowing so today I will mostly be doing laundry. Hope you all have a sunny Sunday.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke up to 3.1 at 5:30. A third of yesterday's despite similar readings the evening before and  it dissimilar meals!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Woke for the second time on 8.2, probably due to a miscalculation on the total bolus, because I hadn’t planned to have an ice cream after the meal but I gave in

My punishment was waking the first time, at 5.30 when my autonomic nervous system flagged up an urgent need to poo. It took me so long to straighten out my legs to get through the bathroom door that I had a bit of an accident, premature partial evacuation. First time that’s ever happened, hope it’s not a flag for the future. Anyway, after that humiliation, had a bottom half shower and a change of PJs, and woke up at the normal Sunday hour of 10.15, feeling perfectly normal. A life blip, then

Anyway, I’m now settling down to a day of watching football, and estimating the time I can nip down into the village for some milk, jam and vitamin D.

Have a good day, folks.

By the way, it’s the 80th anniversary of the start of WWII. The beeb, tomorrow, is starting a series The Rise Of The Nazis. Any resemblance to our current political situation is entirely coincidental.


----------



## Robin

Just like your post, @mikeyB, although 'like' isn’t the right response really, we need an 'ouch' or ' commiseration' button on here.


----------



## Imstillme

I think mine was 4.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today after a very close skim along the bottom all night. Fairly trustworthy sensor though, and appears to have stuck firmly


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.6 after good nights sleep. in bed by 9 and was out like a light.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @nonethewiser 5.6 for me too.

Today's excitement will be picking new specs up. It should make food labels easier to read.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7 *for me this morning. 
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it’s a 5.0 today.

Off to the foot clinic where I’m a frequent flyer to find out what’s going on. Deep breath , don’t walk into any sneaky hospital sign posts! 

Have a good day if you possibly can


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  8.8 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.


----------



## SB2015

An irritating 8.8 for me this morning with absolutely no logical reason.
Indication of a change in the weather?


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Good morning  it’s a 5.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot clinic where I’m a frequent flyer to find out what’s going on. Deep breath , don’t walk into any sneaky hospital sign posts!
> 
> Have a good day if you possibly can


Hope all goes well today Flower


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

7.0 for me today, might need to try another unit of Tresiba BUT I'll wait till the end of the week as have noticed I'm always a tad higher the week leading up to my contraceptive injection being due and got the nurse for that tomorrow, fingers crossed the self administering one will be back to being available in 12 weeks when it's due again 

Went out with £30 last night and came home with none left lol, £22 just at Tesco but stocked up on protein bars and almond milk while they are on offer and bagged a big box of milk tray for half price of £3 for my mum's birthday next month so that's everything bought for that  bought 2 bags 4 life as well only 55p each and will be storing Christmas presents in them, talking of that just spent £46 on stuff for Bruce's Christmas on Sports Direct, hate the £4.99 delivery charge! 

Anyways hope you all have a lovely day, I'm away to wrap up and try and get warm 
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning, no idea why it was this high, anyway managed a longest run yesterday at just under 14km.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.3 for me today. Latest sensor finished this morning, going to put the new one on later ready for taking part in the Thames path challenge on Saturday. 
@Flower good luck at foot clinic. X


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, a marked drop in temperature, I think porridge is called for.

4.8 this morning

Enjoy your day


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for your nice messages Ted and Flower any anyone else that I may have missed. I did manage to escape to the pub Saturday lunchtime and spent three hours chatting to my longest serving friend.  Then on Sunday Mark whizzed me round the garden centre and Waitrose in the wheelchairs that they've got.  Now back in my prison cell until the fracture clinic on Friday.  7.3 this morning which subsequently dipped into the 4's.  Got a weak lower left arm this morning which is probably caused by one of my silent migraines.  Going back to my bed to carry on reading Cold Comfort Farm and have a snooze - I seem to be doing lots of snoozing since I broke my foot.


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Good morning  it’s a 5.0 today.
> 
> Off to the foot clinic where I’m a frequent flyer to find out what’s going on. Deep breath , don’t walk into any sneaky hospital sign posts!
> 
> Have a good day if you possibly can


Good luck today Flower. I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. The sun is shining brightly here .
Hope you all have a good day .

Woke to 8.9 finger prick.  Added a correction to my breakfast bolus.  Thanks to info from my Libre I can see I need more basal so I upped it half a unit to 7.5.  I wonder when my body will realise I am well now or perhaps it like the smell of my insulins 
I have nursie tomorrow so I’ll see what she says. 

They have started a new thing here, instead of seeing the nurse for his COPD meds review dad is going to see a Pharmacist today. In time the Pharmacists  are going to do several more clinics that would normally be done by the nursing staff.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning, no idea why it was this high, anyway managed a longest run yesterday at just under 14km.


Impressive Lorraine, in fact very impressive x


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Went to bed on 7.2, woke up after a perfect Levemir decline to wake on 5.4, after 8 hours undisturbed sleep. Textbook stuff, even if I say so myself.

While feeling sorry for myself yesterday, forgot say that on Saturday we did something we haven’t done for 6 years - went into Blackburn to do some shopping and go to to SpecSavers. All very wheelchair friendly, and for sure it looks a lot more shiny than it used to. Busy, too. Lots of folk of every colour all  rubbing along nicely together, all with Blackburn accents, all spending money. Didn’t see any empty shops. I did notice on the way in that the takeaway food shop that offered “Halal Pizza” has turned into something else, which is a shame because it was the finest example of cultural mashup, the story of the UK for millennia. Bit like the Chicken Tikka Pie on offer at the Rovers.

Anyway, a lazy day for me, as long as I’m within reach of a phone for the odd argument. And shouting at the television news. It’s great being retired

Have a good day, or at least the best you can. Curry for us tonight, a bolus nightmare.


----------



## eggyg

Hi, I’m here! Lost the plot today, totally forgot to check in. Probably because I was peed off with a 8.4! Definitely DP as I was on a very reasonable 7.1 pre bedtime. Still haven’t fitted my Libre sensor, might save it until my hols. Haven’t ordered anymore will just finger prick for now. Have the four grandkids for a sleepover tonight, they’re back at school on Wednesday and as we’re going on holiday on the 15th for up to 6 weeks it’ll be the last time for quite a while. Yeah!! I love them really!


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 9.8 this morning although didn't get up till late and no Basal last night. Not doing so well today folks, so will stop posting for a while, please take care all of you.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good day 9.8 this morning although didn't get up till late and no Basal last night. Not doing so well today folks, so will stop posting for a while, please take care all of you.


Look after yourself Ted x


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 for me this morning, no idea why it was this high, anyway managed a longest run yesterday at just under 14km.


Well done Lorraine!  Bet you never imagined you'd be running so far when you started!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good day 9.8 this morning although didn't get up till late and no Basal last night. Not doing so well today folks, so will stop posting for a while, please take care all of you.


Please take good care Ted, I will be thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Forgot to add my number earlier!  5.1 this morning  I had a dip to 3.6 in the night, which is perfectly OK as I don't use basal insulin, so 3.6 is an acceptable, if lowish, level, but the Libre doesn't allow me to set my lower BG limit lower than 3.9 so it designates 3.6 as a hypo  There again, a 3.6 during the day would be a hypo, so I'd want to know about it!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, sorry for my absence over the last few days, a few issues at home and not been testing much let alone being able to get online. 
Yesterday was a 8.3 for me but think numbers were slightly high as worried about my first eye check.  OMG I know people have advised they sting but my word, it wasn't a very pleasant experience glad to say normality and sight has resumed and its a 6.7 for me this morning. Enjoy your day


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> Good morning everyone, sorry for my absence over the last few days, a few issues at home and not been testing much let alone being able to get online.
> Yesterday was a 8.3 for me but think numbers were slightly high as worried about my first eye check.  OMG I know people have advised they sting but my word, it wasn't a very pleasant experience glad to say normality and sight has resumed and its a 6.7 for me this morning. Enjoy your day


Good news about the eye test Vee  Stress can raise levels, so probably contributed to the 8.3. I always say to the nurse 'You're going to make me cry now, aren't you?'


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

A second trip to Specsavers will be required as they managed to break my new glasses while polishing them.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.4 with a 6.7 showing on libre, not bad considering its day 12 and due to change on Thursday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Up early to get a bit of peace before the family descend. 6.7 today. A dull, damp autumnal morning which isn’t much fun when walks are planned. I dare say some whinging will be in order ( from the pre teens) but I’m sure some bribery will help! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, and the first night my Libre decided to stay out of the red, it seems to have settled down generally.


----------



## SB2015

Another one in the 8s, 8.8.  

I had hoped that as my Libre is on day 11 it was a discrepancy but the BG was exactly the same.  One good point.  Graph was level overnight, just not where I want it to be.  Correction ratios altered, and TBR set, but no idea for the reason, as yet, except still in a lot of pain from hip.


----------



## Kaylz

Mornings folks 

Still stuffed up with a thumping headache but surely it cant last much longer! 

6.0 for me this morning, appointment at 10 for my injection, thankfully doesn't seem as cold as it was yesterday

have a lovely day folks 
xx


----------



## Docb

4.8 for me and hardly went above 5.5 yeaterday.


----------



## Hazel

I was at 4.1 before bed, so I had toast with a little jam.

This morning 6.4 - guess the toast maybe was not such a good idea - oops

Anyway have a good day folks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.6* for me - I'm quite stressed out about another matter so I suppose it's Ok considering. 

P.S.
Forgot to say. Last  night, I cracked open my last remaining tin of Lidl’s vine leaves stuffed with rice. I’ve only been eating cauliflower rice in the last few months but just couldn’t resist a Greek themed starter to our dinner. White rice used to send my readings quite high, so I was expecting that result. But what the heck, eh? Considering the rice and vine leaves made up about 28g of carbs, the result – pre dinner *5.0*, 2 hrs later *5.8* – was quite pleasing. Unfortunately, the two generous glasses of ouzo with the meal rendered me almost unconscious and I forgot to take a reading another 2 hours later. Still it was worth it!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I haven’t read any posts yet Asha’s an unexpected but much appreciated sleep in. 
Woke to 5.3 with a good attempt at a; overnight flatfish , so it’s looking like 7.5 units of basal is right.....
for now.  No sign yet of my bolus ratio coming back down. 

I have nursie this morning,  I bet I get the hypo chat again and I’ve put my log book somewhere safe, so safe I can’t find it 

Hope you all have  a good day, I will catch up with posts after I have found my log.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 3.3 today.


----------



## Michael12420

Benny G said:


> Michael, what's your basal regime? You have many over night lows.


15 units of Toujeo - down from 18.
It's not so much that, it's the eating regime that I think is the problem.  I never have much of an appetite, I eat because I have to, not because I want or need to.  I only, generally, eat in the early evening, about 6 pm.  I have to have injections and tablets at 7 pm and by 7.30 I can hardly get up the stairs because I am falling asleep.  I get up at 6 or 7 am so I have been 12 hours or so asleep.  I do have biscuits and JB's on my bedside table just in case I need them in the night.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5, but still stressing about this office move, and everything I have to do at home before I go away.  Silly I know.  On a brighter note, I ran my 5k with the running club and it was my fastest ever, was 45 seconds per km faster than Sunday's run, but I knew I could push myself with it being a short run.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning 8.8 for me but a lot to do with being disorganised house like aneka’s midden as getting new bedroom furniture. Almost got lost in dark as landmark furniture moved lol


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 on a very sore face day. Haven`t taken any Insulin yet will recheck at noon. DSN just phoned to see how I was coping and run through the Insulin regime.

Suns just come out so here`s hoping for a good day, enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5, but still stressing about this office move, and everything I have to do at home before I go away.  Silly I know.  On a brighter note, I ran my 5k with the running club and it was my fastest ever, was 45 seconds per km faster than Sunday's run, but I knew I could push myself with it being a short run.


That's a really substantial improvement in your kilometre time Lorraine!  That's the advantage I have always found - becoming accustomed to much longer runs really makes those shorter one so much easier, both mentally and physically  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Told you a curry was a bolus nightmare Woke in the night with a LO, corrected with Dextrose tabs, woke up eventually on 9.2. I’ve only been doing  this 23 years, so one of these days I’ll get curries right

Anyway, all that sorted, I’m just waiting for the podiatrist to arrive to sort out my toenails, which I can’t reach. She’s young and attractive, so I’ll feel like a prince. Well, not totally, can’t afford extras.

This bit of the post is later - my feet have been fettled, toenails trimmed, cream applied, and no sensory loss. Mind, I knew that anyway, but there’s nothing wrong with having it confirmed The podiatrist walked (and scrambled) up Ben Nevis last week. Glorious sunshine, so the views should have been fantastic. All you can see, though, is more mountains to climb.

The Isle of Mull has only one Munro (that’s a mountain above 3,000ft) but the views are better from the top. As well as Skye, Coll, Tyree, Rum, and Islay, on a clear day you can just see Northern Ireland. A short hop for an Irish saint back in the day.

Right, that’s quite enough tourism info, have a good day everyone.

I will, if my computer comes back from hospital. Still undiagnosed. (Like me I suppose)


----------



## mikeydt1

mine dropped to 3.6 and new about it.  had a little jam and got the readings back up.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, train to catch at 6.13 so up early, 5.3 this morning so decent start to the  day.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm briefly awake for my 5.30 tablets and have a lovely 6.3  Back to sleep now zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . No sleep in for me this morning  4.8 fingerprick .  I have just started a new sensor  my old trusty one went to Sensor heaven last night.
 Found an answer phone message on my mobile last night, it was the nurse asking me to contact her  about a couple of things I had asked about yesterday, so I will phone today.

I have just remembered I need to order more sensors as I am wearing the last one.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ljc

I’ve just spent £289 and I’ve not even had a mug of coffee yet , I need one now though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today. Feeling a bit Tom and Dick for some reason, headachy and a bit nauseous so will give my run a miss


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  2.4 so tea, toast and strawberry tram, just one slice..My supermarket is going to deliver a big order at 2 pm so must make room for it all.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning its a 6.7 for me at 6.10 this morning.  Have a good day everyone

@Northerner hope you feel better


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Er, that's it. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today. Feeling a bit Tom and Dick for some reason, headachy and a bit nauseous so will give my run a miss


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this, fingers crossed, dry day. A straight 7 for me, to be expected, rice last night and was 8.1 at bedtime. It’s our youngest daughter’s 27th birthday today. We won’t see her until Sunday when we’re having a family dinner to celebrate her birthday and also to say goodbye as we’re off on our travels the week after. Today is all about maintenance, haircut and colour and the waxing of my hirsute bits and pieces! Then lunch out with Mr Eggy. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning campers. 5.3 here - oo, so close!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, equally close as @Bloden in the other direction.


----------



## Hazel

Morning people - 4.2


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning peeps 

@Northerner I hope you feel better soon! 

So forgot how sore the Depo injection can be, very tender hip today! Told to order Sayana Press as usual in about 10 weeks in the hope it will be available by then but wait and see what I pick up from the chemist lol

4.9 for me today and finally had an email yesterday afternoon to say my sportsdirect order had been processed well over 24 hours after ordering, you think with charging £4.99 delivery they could get things moving a bit quicker  now trying to find somewhere local that may have wrapping paper and tags in already as I'm fed up being the one to do everything at the last minute

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2* for me.
It was like International Spider Day yesterday chez Dez!!

Using my super-duper Lakelands arachnid collector, I managed to hoover up
 8 of the hairy blighters and despatch them off to greener pastures before 
the missus spotted them and had a panic attack.

Apparently, it’s the spider mating season and they come indoors. 
Well I’ll be increasing my spider watch patrols and they’ll be put 
outside to carry on their fornicating and reproducing al fresco.


----------



## SB2015

Good day to you all.
5.3 this morning, after a 2.7 wake up call in the night.
Now flat and at a better level than the last few days.
My brain takes a couple of days to react to changes in the weather!!

Off to weaving.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today. Feeling a bit Tom and Dick for some reason, headachy and a bit nauseous so will give my run a miss


Hope that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Very happy! After a few highs ~9 and lows ~3 a spot on 5.2!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.3 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

MikeyBikey said:


> Very happy! After a few highs ~9 and lows ~3 a spot on 5.2!


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 7.2, absolutely nothing to do do with a post meal Magnum. Complete mystery

Whatever is going on in what passes for a government today is of no consequence. There’s a Test Match starting at Old Trafford. I expect it will be a draw, the weather will win, but that’s not the point. I’ll keep up with news by relying on news alerts from my watch. Sometimes with all this tech I think I’m living in a Star Trek movie.

Still don’t have a computer. I’m beginning to think Bowland IT are part of the NHS. Nice guys and ladies, but nerdy, so no concept of real time. Still, I’m not worried about that with a Test Match on. So it’s a day in the man cave, consuming cups of tea and zero sugar IrnBru. Caffeine rules

Have a good day folks, it’s a shower dodging day, but never mind, it’s only weather.


----------



## mikeyB

Follow up - computer is coming home at 13.00. Diagnosed with a graphics card problem, so that’s been replaced and it’s now working perfectly. Mind you, if I suddenly find I’m up to level 3 on Witcher 3 I’ll know what the delay has been


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 no Basal last night and reduced this morning. The sun is shining temp. 23.5.C, DSN at 07:10 tomorrow and Torbay hospital at 13:55 for Abdominal Ultrasound, good fun hey.

Take care Alan and {{{HUGS}}}.

Has anyone heard from Lanny.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

No idea why but 7.2 this morning and rising as the day is going on.  I am putting this down to stress as I hate flying which I will be doing on Sat, the office move which all the team expect me to be able to answer their every question and keep dumping all the items they find in their desks on my desk and get annoyed when I put it back on their desks and tell them to either pack it, bin it or find out how it should be disposed of, making it my problem is not an option.  The usual stresses and strains of work.  I am beginning to think I am better off not going on holiday if this is the stress it causes.  Just take some leave and stay in bed might be a better option in the future.  Sorry that turned into a major moan.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.6 @ 7.32am / 7.8 @ 9.28am yesterday, 7.8 @ 6.50am the day before.

I'm doing fasting. A flat white around 10am and then dinner at 5ish. I'm eating whatever's going and sack it. I can't bear to think about food, or worry about my liver or the D. I'm just keeping to this and see how I go. Okay up to now.  Yesterday's dinner was a huge rump steak, new potatoes, mashed swede, a lot of pickled beetroot, Cauli, bit of gravy and I was 6.5 @ 11.21pm I've lost a bit of weight and my tum has gone down a tad.

I have to have another D review and more bloods. I only had one a few months ago I'm sure. What's the nurse going to say to me? They make all these plans ie weigh you regularly and keep an eye on your diet and send you to local leisure centre for exercise and then nothing is done. I'm jaded and blah. Will go but just keep stum, listen and make my getaway soon as.


----------



## KARNAK

Nice rant @Ditto, congratulation on the weight loss.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. Whoops - a 9.8, what a difference a nocturnal JB makes.  Got to go to the bank today.  One of my pension providers needs a form filling in to prove that I am still alive.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Hopefully I should be able to pick my new glasses up today at the second attempt.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 7.1 after a good nights sleep.  Weather looks promising, dry and just right temperature.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, its a 7.6 for me.

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Just in the sixes, 6.9.  Dry start to the day, but I said that yesterday and it was very short lived, poured all day, felt so cold and miserable we lit the coal fire! Day at home today waiting for two tons of “decorative stones” or shillies as we call them up here. Should finish our newly landscaped garden and pond area off very nicely, but we need a dry day. Fingers crossed everyone please. Have a great ( dry) day if you can. ​


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all,. 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. It’s supposed to be sunny here today, I’ve got a walk planned. It’s dull at the moment.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 

I see @Northerner hasn't posted yet, I hope your ok hunni! 

Found out yesterday afternoon just how much chocolate my grandad eats and all I can say is I am absolutely horrified! He eats a 100g bar every single night in 1 sitting! He says it’s fine as it’s dark chocolate but it isn’t what the most of us here class as dark chocolate as it isn’t a certain % of cocoa and lists its first ingredient as sugar! And has a whopping 50.6g carbs per bar, that’s half of my daily carb intake! What annoys me most is the fact we cook and  he often leaves a lot of it as he’s filled up on junk like cakes and biscuits but still goes on to eat the chocolate! 

Anyway a 5.9 for me this morning and hoping my sportdirect order will be here tomorrow, I find it ridiculous that I can get things with free postage from elsewhere and receive it next day but a big company like them charges £4.99 delivery and cant pull their fingers out!

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

Busy few days ahead, which is nice. Enjoy the weekend ev1.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this, fingers crossed, dry day. A straight 7 for me, to be expected, rice last night and was 8.1 at bedtime. It’s our youngest daughter’s 27th birthday today. We won’t see her until Sunday when we’re having a family dinner to celebrate her birthday and also to say goodbye as we’re off on our travels the week after. Today is all about maintenance, haircut and colour and the waxing of my hirsute bits and pieces! Then lunch out with Mr Eggy. Have a good day everyone.


Enjoy the beautifying Elaine and the grand tour!! Take care and have a brilliant time xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . Hope you all have a good day . I have only read a couple of posts so far, I will catch up later 

@KARNAK I hope your appointments go well today .

After an early morning snack of 2 dextrose tabs I woke to   4.8. I am loving my new sensor


----------



## silentsquirrel

7.3 for me, just about to set off for the first of 4 days at Burghley, woo-hoo!


----------



## Carolg

Went next door last night with plums for next door neighbour. After large gin and tonic and chatter ,came home to panicked phone calls and daughter on her way as rescue brigade. Late tea and this morning a suprised 3.3.jb’s before breakfast are disgusting. Have a good day all XX up


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning All

5.5 this morning before breakfast.  see if I can go 3 hours between meals as this is what I have discovered keeps the Blood glucose lower.  We'll see.

Have a great day all.


----------



## SB2015

Oops. 10.3 this morning. 

Late eating of guessed carbs leading to incorrect correction etc
But went to bed on a 9.3 and vertical dropping.  Panicked so had a JB.
Not so sensible, but I slept well!!

Nothing from @Northerner.  I hope you are okay.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Another low at 4:00 am. Treated and 6.2 at 7:30 but headache. Really frustrating!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 6.0 but feeling very fed up after four weeks of this broken and feeling generally achey with headaches. Fracture clinic tomorrow morning.
@KARNAK Ted good luck with your appointments x


----------



## Ljc

I have spent two weeks by initially scanning the wrong arm, I started a new Sensor yesterday and and am scanning the wrong arm again


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A lovely 6.0 but feeling very fed up after four weeks of this broken and feeling generally achey with headaches. Fracture clinic tomorrow morning.
> @KARNAK Ted good luck with your appointments x


Very Gentle


----------



## AJLang

Thank you @Ljc


----------



## Northerner

Good evening, sorry it's still just about morning!   5.8 for me after an unheard of 11 hours sleep  I developed shocking backache yesterday, still sore this morning  Pretty sure it's bad posture, happens from time to time  Actually makes it difficult to take my asthma medication as breathing in deeply is really painful! 

I guess I needed the sleep!  Thanks for missing me @Kaylz and @SB2015  Speaking of 'missing', where is @Lanny? I do hope all is OK with you, my friend {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good evening, sorry it's still just about morning!   5.8 for me after an unheard of 11 hours sleep  I developed shocking backache yesterday, still sore this morning  Pretty sure it's bad posture, happens from time to time  Actually makes it difficult to take my asthma medication as breathing in deeply is really painful!
> 
> I guess I needed the sleep!  Thanks for missing me @Kaylz and @SB2015  Speaking of 'missing', where is @Lanny? I do hope all is OK with you, my friend {{{HUGS}}}


I was just wondering the same about Lanny myself yesterday! 

Hope your back is feeling better soon and as hard as it may be for you, TAKE IT EASY FOR A DAY OR A FEW!!!! 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, a not surprising 6.4 this morning after a VERY bad diet of carb laden foods yesterday.

Really should not eat lovely home baking but it was delicious

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Woke at 7.30 for a wee (7.30 is no time to get up, for sure) and found I was 4.3. Well, as the line was sinking I chewed a couple of Dextro tabs and went back to sleep. Woke at a much more civilised 9.15 on 6.0, which is fine by me.

It’s sensor changing day today. I must be a Libre addict, because that hour’s wait for info seems awfully long. 

Anyway, it seems BoJo is once, twice, three times a loser. Time for a Commodores song, I think. I’ll probably have that as an ear worm when I nip down into the village this morning for a prescription and milk. In the sunshine, as it happens, but it isn’t warm. 

Have a good day everyone. It’s nearly the weekend again


----------



## Grannylorraine

A massive 9.5 for me this morning, after being in the 7's all day yesterday.  Down to 7.2 after breakfast, so hopefully coming down now.  I just really hope I am not getting the throat infection that is apparently going round our office as I am off on holiday on Saturday and I don't want to be ill.


----------



## nonethewiser

Northerner said:


> Speaking of 'missing', where is @Lanny? I do hope all is OK with you, my friend {{{HUGS}}}



Strange just thinking about them yesterday, always enjoy reading her posts and makes my life look boring, hope all is good.


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> I have spent two weeks by initially scanning the wrong arm, I started a new Sensor yesterday and and am scanning the wrong arm again


I reckon that just goes with using the Libre, and takes about a week to settle in to the correct arm, and then...


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good evening, sorry it's still just about morning!   5.8 for me after an unheard of 11 hours sleep  I developed shocking backache yesterday, still sore this morning  Pretty sure it's bad posture, happens from time to time  Actually makes it difficult to take my asthma medication as breathing in deeply is really painful!
> 
> I guess I needed the sleep!  Thanks for missing me @Kaylz and @SB2015  Speaking of 'missing', where is @Lanny? I do hope all is OK with you, my friend {{{HUGS}}}


Good to hear from you.
Glad that you managed a good sleep.  You obviously needed it. I hope that the back starts to feel better. 
It took me a long time before I was convinced to take pain killers consistently when needed, rather than intermittently.  I now find it helps me to avoid additional problems as I am more likely to maintain a better posture.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> I have spent two weeks by initially scanning the wrong arm, I started a new Sensor yesterday and and am scanning the wrong arm again


Done this many times!  I prefer my left arm, to be honest, and have decided to just use that in future - all my 'failures' have been on my right arm. I don't get a big purple blotch from them any more, so just place them in a slightly different bit of the arm


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  Shoulder/back still sore - feels like a trapped nerve or something below the shoulder blade. Slept well, despite going to bed early - surprised me after yesterday's 10 hour marathon sleep! Still dark, roll on Spring!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 4.8 scan.  This isn’t a waking number as I fell asleep in my nice comfy recliner sometime after dinner and woke up around 2 a m .  Been watching a film on my iPad and bought another , film that is not an iPad .
My tum woke up very early too, 4 a m and demanded filling  , it is now sated with two slices of buttered wholemeal toast with some peanut butter on for good measure all washed down with a large mug of coffee with cream. If it starts screaming for more grub lunchtime , I will give it a pear .

 I actually scanned the right arm this morning , wonders will never cease. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Done this many times!  I prefer my left arm, to be honest, and have decided to just use that in future - all my 'failures' have been on my right arm. I don't get a big purple blotch from them any more, so just place them in a slightly different bit of the arm



I prefer my left arm too, mostly because I sleep in my right side , so it’s easier to scan if I wake suddenly. 

I hope you backache eases soon.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all.  Bg 6.1 but libre is reading 8.2, did the same before bed, hoping it will fall in line as its been so great lately, a new batch of sensors so who knows.



Ljc said:


> I prefer my left arm too, mostly because I sleep in my right side , so it’s easier to scan if I wake suddenly.



Preference is right arm as sleep on left most of the time.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  10 for me which I think is much too high.  Re-think on my basal dose is on the cards.  Alan - hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Retinal scan this morning 8.15. Looking nicely grey out there but I've got my new prescription sunglasses just in case.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Veenorthants

Happy Friday everyone, its a 7.2 from me


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.8 for me today. Did have a very carb heavy day yesterday, but in my defence I was grafting. Helped Mr Eggy shift two ton of decorative stones from the front of our house, where it was dumped, around  the back and  up to the top of our 40 yard garden negotiating 5 steps! I surprised myself how handy I was with a wheelbarrow. Then I raked them into place and washed them down. I was in bed just after 9! Feel ok today, surprisingly. Time will tell. A more gentle day today, babysitting, just the one thank goodness, the others firmly ensconced back in school. Have a great day whatever you’re doing. Good luck with the eyes @khskel prescription sunglasses are the best thing I have ever bought.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Hopefully sportsdirect order will arrive today so as I have to wait in mum is taking my sharps bin to the chemist to swap and pick up a prescription for me (don't worry I've not put her out of her way, she volunteers today and the chemist is only a few doors up from the charity shop) also waiting on the Feliway refill coming which hopefully arrives today as Bubbles has been a total nightmare the last few days as Bruce left it too long before he ordered it and the one we have ran out  

Bruce picked up some Christmas wrapping paper for me last night while he was in the other town at the card factory, 3 rolls for £1!  got gift tags on the way so as soon as they are here I'll start wrapping 

6.5 for me to today

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, had to treat a 3.7 at 3am, even though I reduced my night time basal (only by half a unit, but I only take 3 to start with)


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Bruce picked up some Christmas wrapping paper for me last night while he was in the other town at the card factory, 3 rolls for £1!  got gift tags on the way so as soon as they are here I'll start wrapping


What!!!!!!  I haven’t even sorted out the secret Santa yet.
That’s a good reminder to get on with it.  thanks Kaylz


----------



## Hazel

Morning lovely people 4.9 for me today.

A noticeable drop in temperature when you get up these past mornings, brrr


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning.  Much better today, but then I have behaved better too!!  
Um perhaps there is a link.

Libre 2 above throughout the night but level.  Drank a big glass of water in case it is lack of hydration.
New sensor so perhaps this one is not planning to behave so well, however if it is consistently above at least I can use that.  I have been wanting to be able to rely on the Libre more to replace fingerpricks.  Not sure how reliable that will be  at present.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> What!!!!!!  I haven’t even sorted out the secret Santa yet.
> That’s a good reminder to get on with it.  thanks Kaylz


I have 7 presents bought (although not all here as 3 are in the sportsdirect delivery I'm waiting on lol) I don't have anywhere to keep though so the sooner I can get them wrapped the better as then I can just put them in a bag and leave it sitting open, I even went and bought some cutter tool that can be left on the in use roll of wrapping paper to help it keep its shape etc xx


----------



## Michael12420

I've put the sprouts on!


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. Not a great day yesterday started with 3.3 and a few lows during day. Went to bed before 10 pm then a 2.9 at around 1am. Not eating too well, and will tweak my insulin at tea time.

Slept till 0730 and 6.3 this morning. Have been overdoing things as getting new bedroom furniture. Old stuff being collected today. Having a chilled(sort of) day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.9 for me today. New libre activated last night ready for Thames Path challenge tomorrow. Physio appointment this afternoon to see what they say about my foot. Off to Newcastle Monday for 4 nights for my training course, looking forward to it as I've not been there before.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 7.9 for me today. New libre activated last night ready for Thames Path challenge tomorrow. Physio appointment this afternoon to see what they say about my foot. Off to Newcastle Monday for 4 nights for my training course, looking forward to it as I've not been there before.


Good luck tomorrow @Stitch147 !


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Bruce picked up some Christmas wrapping paper for me last night while he was in the other town at the card factory, 3 rolls for £1!  got gift tags on the way so as soon as they are here I'll start wrapping


Is this for Christmas 2019 or 2020?


----------



## Kaylz

only this year, although I am planning when we go Christmas shopping in November (not that I'll need much, if anything!) to grab a few rolls of wrapping paper and a couple of packs of gift tags so I'm prepared to start as soon as I start buying for 2020!  I got Bruce 4 presents but I also have to get his birthday present at around Christmas time as well as it's the 20th January so too close to order anything after Christmas xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me, feeling like I am coming down with a cold, great for my holiday.  Yesterday despite not eating from 1pm until 8pm my bloods never went below 6.5, normally if I had not eaten for that length of time they would be nearer 4.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2 *this morning - definitely getting chillier in the mornings. 
I checked out the central heating yesterday afternoon and bled the radiators.
Made a change bleeding something other than my poor fingertips.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

I had a nice straight line overnight in mid range, with my usual morning drift down, so woke on 4.3. By the time of getting up and around, that dropped to 4.1. No worries, that allowed me a chocolate digestive with my double espresso

Fitted my new sensor yesterday, working just fine compared to BG testing, so I’ve no need to bleed. That’s if I shave carefully, I’ve put a new blade in the razor. Ultra sharp German cold steel. Wilkinson don’t make razor blades in this country any more. Oh well, I’ve got a good stock in the event of a no deal Brexit

I have to go down into the village today, but finding a time to do that is tricky - sunshine and heavy showers. Don’t want to end up stranded with an electrical fault. That’s the scooter, not me

Anyway, have a good day today, it’s POETS day


----------



## Ljc

SB2015 said:


> I reckon that just goes with using the Libre, and takes about a week to settle in to the correct arm, and then...


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.5 for me, feeling like I am coming down with a cold, great for my holiday.  Yesterday despite not eating from 1pm until 8pm my bloods never went below 6.5, normally if I had not eaten for that length of time they would be nearer 4.


I hope that you can shrug off the cold and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Ditto

8.0 @ 8.46 this morning, after a pie dinner last night. It was horrid, macaroni cheese pie from Farm Foods so won't be having that again, definitely not worth the rise in bg. 7.0 @ 8.28 day before.

Had a terribly piggy day today but my excuse is I was at the PDSA with KurtTheCat. Always stressful, it was heaving. He's a rescue cat with bad kidneys so the young lady said it's quality rather than quantity re his life span. Daughter will be devastated if owt happens to him though. Later rather than sooner I hope. 



> I've put the sprouts on!


  I'm not bothering with wrapping paper this year as have tons of gift bags I'm recycling so will just wrap prezzies in foil no need for tape then. I've already got posh gift tags ages ago from the charity shop. I'm relying on my Park vouchers coming in November, s'very exciting. I likes something to look forward to. When are you supposed to do a Christmas cake? My daughter says last January!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today, and I remembered to inject!  Is it normally this dark in early September, or is it because I've moved 250 miles North?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Off to London soon for this year's Thames path challenge.


----------



## Michael12420

I actually upped my basal slightly, and my bolus - still woke to 15.1 this morning.  I don't know what on earth is going on but I'm getting angry about it.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.4 with 5.7 on libre, things seem to have settled down after first day of new sensor, odd as last few have been bang on right from the start. 

Nothing much planned, relaxing day with some walks with pooch.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.8 for me with tummy ache. Does Metformin work that quickly, back on 1 a day, am away next week and, thinking of not taking it until my return. Can’t remember having tummy ache last time but don’t want to ruin the week as we plan to be tourists for the week.  I have spent two exciting days cleaning, maybe an allergic reaction to that!!!
@Grannylorraine hope you feel better and that you enjoy your holiday.@KARNAK hope you are looking after yourself .
Have you have a good weekend all xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

New sensor on and ready to activate. First new batch one for me so let's see how it pans out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies


Well got my prescription yesterday to find the Libre sensors have changed back to the old style boxes, what’s going on here? Also now have to sign for my sharps bin!


Anyway it was a 3.4 for me this morning and only just managed to get to a 5.0 now so it’s too late for me to bother with breakfast now


I’m not feeling great after all that so I wont be doing much at all today



Have a great Saturday folks

xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  6.4 with 5.4 scan that will do me .
I remembered my Basal today. 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> I actually upped my basal slightly, and my bolus - still woke to 15.1 this morning.  I don't know what on earth is going on but I'm getting angry about it.


Could be a rebound from a hypo, where you drop really low in the night and your liver kicks out lots of glucose? Or dodgy insulin? I'd give it another night, and if you can, test during the night to see where your levels are heading


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning all 6.8 for me with tummy ache. Does Metformin work that quickly, back on 1 a day, am away next week and, thinking of not taking it until my return. Can’t remember having tummy ache last time but don’t want to ruin the week as we plan to be tourists for the week.  I have spent two exciting days cleaning, maybe an allergic reaction to that!!!
> @Grannylorraine hope you feel better and that you enjoy your holiday.@KARNAK hope you are looking after yourself .
> Have you have a good weekend all xx


I'd hold back on the metformin until after your holiday, nothing drastic's going to happen from you not taking 1 tablet a day for a week


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Sat up til 1am catching up with daughter, who was back late from an old schoolfriend's wedding. Before we went to bed, we had to evict two of the largest hunting spiders it’s ever been my misfortune to encounter in the wee small hours. Interesting to find out what has the run of the house when we’re normally tucked up in bed!


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> I'd hold back on the metformin until after your holiday, nothing drastic's going to happen from you not taking 1 tablet a day for a week


That’s what I was thinking as well, I think I will wait as don’t want to spoil our break x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9* for me and @SueEK I too have a bit of a dodgy tum this morning (doesn't it always seem to happen when you have go somewhere and leave the comfort zone of your own loo.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> we had to evict two of the largest hunting spiders it’s ever been my misfortune to encounter in the wee small hours.



Apparently its the mating season and they come indoors to do it. Lucky you got the pair of 'em or there could have been a whole family living with you.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very welcome 6 today. Had a lie in as have a long day, wedding this afternoon, it’s our daughter’s best friend and Mr Eggy is the photographer for the party part. Don’t know what time we will eat or what we will eat so starting off with a hearty breakfast, bacon and tomato sandwich. Then will have a lateish lunch before wedding at 4. So goodness knows what my BGs will be like tomorrow morning!  Anyways it’s a chance to dress up and socialise with folks I haven’t seen for a while, and have a couple of glasses of vino of course and a dance. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, slept 12 hours - 4.9 today

Hope you all enjoy your day


----------



## AJLang

For some unknown reason I went up to 15 during the night, which I didn’t correct, and woke up with a 5.2 house special


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> For some unknown reason I went up to 15 during the night, which I didn’t correct, and woke up with a 5.2 house special


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today  I've concluded Summer is over, now the heating's gone on


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone.

Up early as I have an appointment this morning at the hospital to have both 24 hour hour heart and blood pressure monitors fitted.   So I will be bleeping and whirring away

5.5 for me this morning

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

It's a 6.0 for me, went to bed at 10pm and was up half an hour later coughing and wheezing  feel absolutely dreadful today and just want to catch a break!

Sport direct order arrived yesterday morning so waiting on gift tags arriving and I can finally start wrapping presents 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Michael12420

Thank you Benny G and Alan.  This morning I was 2.9.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 8.1 on this bright clear morning.

Strange thing happened, went to loo after getting up and nose started to bleed, boy did it bleed, don't get them often so not worried, stopped now anyway.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12420 said:


> Thank you Benny G and Alan.  This morning I was 2.9.


Sounds like the basal needs turning down Michael, as others have said.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me but 3.9 on the finger so popped a glucose tab. New sensor reading quite high yesterday but seems to be settling down now.

Off for a walk through the fields in a bit to see a steam train coming through.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning. A cloudy cool autumn day.

Bit of a dip overnight but current Libre reading a bit wobbly at present.

 Medium quilt back on, heating can wait a bit longe down here.


----------



## Northerner

Summer is definitely over, despite the blue skies and sunshine this morning - I got this on the Libre after getting back from my run  My Garmin tells me it was 11.1C, which is absolute poppycock - more like 3C!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Summer is definitely over, despite the blue skies and sunshine this morning - I got this on the Libre after getting back from my run  My Garmin tells me it was 11.1C, which is absolute poppycock - more like 3C!
> 
> View attachment 12270


I'm going up to Newcastle tomorrow for the week, I've packed jumpers ready!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.7 for me today  I've concluded Summer is over, now the heating's gone on


Our heating came on this morning too.


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> I'm going up to Newcastle tomorrow for the week, I've packed jumpers ready!


Take your thermals too


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks from sunny but a chilly E Kent, I am not going out till the streets have been aired. 
Woke to 8.9 finger 7.7 scan, had 2 units correction instead of brekky as not hungry.  

Yesterday instead of bunging in my increased dose of bolus for dinner, I went back to my much lower ratio ,
I was 4.8 , two hours after I was 5.4 @three hrs I was 4.8 . I will repeat the experiment later on. I really hope my body has at last realised that I am well again. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> It's a 6.0 for me, went to bed at 10pm and was up half an hour later coughing and wheezing  feel absolutely dreadful today and just want to catch a break!
> 
> Sport direct order arrived yesterday morning so waiting on gift tags arriving and I can finally start wrapping presents
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 4.0 today and the heating came on voluntarily ! 

I hope your week in Newcastle goes well Stitch and you don’t need too many woolly jumpers 

Have a stable bg day if you can.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, our heating also came on voluntarily this morning. Will need to wear extra layer for riding today, and we are getting to the time of year when the horses need their rugs on afterwards too.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 7.4 today which isn’t surprising after being at a wedding yesterday. A lovely bright, but I suspect chilly morning. Our heating won’t be going on until after we return from our holiday. We are experimenting to see how much our gas bill will be with being away for the rest of September and most of October. The hordes coming for Sunday dinner. Better get that slab of silverside in the oven, it’s enormous! Have a sunny Sunday.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning All   6.2 for me this morning.

Sunny day here, high expected to be 18C  going to make the most of it as tomorrow its a dark heavy rain and stormy day (as forecast by the met office)  I am going to be indulging in a proper roast dinner with yorkshire pud and a couple of roasties.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A great big *0.0* for me this morning. Thought I had another tub of strips to go, 
but like Old Mother Hubbard, when I got to the cupboard nowt!
I'm off to re-mortgage the house and then order some more from Jeff Bezos.

I’ll be back!

Have a great day everyone

Dez


----------



## SB2015

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> A great big *0.0* for me this morning. Thought I had another tub of strips to go,
> but like Old Mother Hubbard, when I got to the cupboard nowt!
> I'm off to re-mortgage the house and then order some more from Jeff Bezos.
> 
> I’ll be back!
> 
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> Dez


Oops


----------



## Hazel

Right I am all wired up for heart and blood pressure monitors.

Opening blood pressure not too good at 142/94, hopefully just white coat syndrome.


----------



## Jodee

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> A great big *0.0* for me this morning. Thought I had another tub of strips to go,
> but like Old Mother Hubbard, when I got to the cupboard nowt!
> I'm off to re-mortgage the house and then order some more from Jeff Bezos.
> 
> I’ll be back!
> 
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> Dez



Yikes Dez - its gotta be an error .... hopefully ...  and I hope you are bouncing around on 5.5 by now.


Rest up @Hazel

Well its  2 hours and 45 mins since I finished eating roast dinner, half a bitter top and an Affogato for dessert, by gum it was good   
Blood glucose is at 6.3 mmol 

Does this mean I am no longer a diabetic? 
Its been a beautiful day so a trip round a garden centre before coming back home.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 this morning, was a bit upset with this, but maybe the stress from flying yesterday hadn’t fully left me.  Now at 5.2 do all good.  Didn’t take a reading yesterday as did not go to sleep due to leaving at 2.30 am for the airport


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jodee said:


> Yikes Dez - its gotta be an error .... hopefully ...  and I hope you are bouncing around on 5.5 by now./QUOTE]


No worries @Jodee - it was 0.0 because I couldn't take a reading -  no strips  
And it'll be 0.0 for the next few days until Amazon deliver my new order.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Right I am all wired up for heart and blood pressure monitors.
> 
> Opening blood pressure not too good at 142/94, hopefully just white coat syndrome.


I hope you manage to get off to sleep ok tonight.  I hope you Bp improves.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  House Special and a flatfish!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.7 on waking, actually been up since 5 and even walked dog before breakkie.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  House Special and a flatfish!
> 
> View attachment 12287


Show off!  Congratulations anyways, I’m just jealous.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very ordinary 6.4 today. Up early as I have a headache for some reason, I can’t believe how dark it still is at 6.30! Less than a week to our hols so today is ironing day. Needs must. The rest of the week will spent bottoming the house, can’t stand the thought of coming home to a mess and I will vacuum myself out of the front door next Sunday! Have a happy Monday.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, I trust you all had a good weekend.  Its a disappointing 8.6 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy people - 5.0 for me today

Enjoy your day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me and 5.0/4.5 post cat feeding.

Off work for two weeks. Not going away but plenty to do.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here! Where’s Dawn when you need her?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today. Off to Newcastle later this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning everyone 

Well it's an absoluter horror of a day here, cold, black sky and absolutely lashing down  hope it's nicer tomorrow as I'll be out the door at 8:30 and the 2 close bus stops don't have a shelter!  

It's a 7.2 for me this morning and still have a shocker of a headache but hopefully it will pass soon

Hope you all have a nice day!  
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.5 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.5 for me today. Off to Newcastle later this morning.


Have a canny time, bonny lass!


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 7.1 to kick off a new week. 



eggyg said:


> bottoming the house



Errm is this a local tradition @eggyg ? To my knowledge I've never done this to my house, should I start ?

Have the best day you can


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## Carolg

Double figures for me after being a scary carol at bedtime. 3.0 so definitely over treated. Been really busy and new furniture arrives for bedroom today. Rest of house upside down have a good day all


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Robin 
3.9 when I woke after a nice flat line through the night.
Something to check on basal rates me thinks.


----------



## mikeyB

I did my usual early morning wee, and found myself on 4.1. With a slight downward straight line overnight. Couple of Dextro tabs brought that up to 6.0 at 9.15. After a vape and waiting for the CBD oil to unlock my legs, got out of bed for the caffeine fix, checked my level - 2.9. (BG 3.3).

Whoopee Two chocolate digestives with my two shot espresso.

Don’t know where all that came from, probably the gentle caress of the Diabetes Fairy. 

Anyway, nothing to do today apart from paying a couple of bills and relocating rubbish and recycling to the bin store, and interrogating a few lowlifes in an Inn in Witcher 3. That’s Monday disposed of. Well, not completely- tonight I will be cooking herb and garlic meatballs with a tomato sauce, and serving that with Napolina’s new green pea flour pasta. Less than half the carbs of regular pasta, and more protein. It’s green, not surprisingly, but they do a chick pea flour pasta that is the usual colour.

Have a good day everyone. Hope Eggy survives bottoming the house without injury


----------



## Jodee

oh dear 7.0 this morning 8.3 2 hours later


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning a 7.1 to kick off a new week.
> 
> 
> 
> Errm is this a local tradition @eggyg ? To my knowledge I've never done this to my house, should I start ?
> 
> Have the best day you can


I always like my house tidy before I leave for a holiday, back before frost free was a thing, I always defrosted my freezer as well! Because we’re going away for 4/5 or even 6 weeks I want it sparkling! It’s bad enough doing all the washing and ironing when you come back without having to do housework as well. Funny tale for you. Neighbours of ours went travelling for 6 months and another neighbour had the spare key. One day the holidaying neighbours’ alarm was ringing, spare key neighbour nipped over and to her horror found drawers open and clothes strewn everywhere in the bedroom! It turns out they had left it like that! I don’t want to be that neighbour, hence the bottoming! @mikeyB no eggys were hurt in today’s bottoming session!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here! Where’s Dawn when you need her?


She was at my house, as she seems to be every morning. I’ve sent her on her way to your home with a warning not to be too hard on you!


----------



## Flower

Thanks eggyg  I've never heard the expression bottoming the house before, it sounds like the Ironman of Spring cleaning


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Thanks eggyg  I've never heard the expression bottoming the house before, it sounds like the Ironman of Spring cleaning


I wonder if it’s just a northern expression? I always start at the top and work my way down, which I suppose is why it’s called bottoming. My mother’s most oft said expression ( and mine now) was “ I’m going to bottom this house if it’s the last thing I do!” I always said I wouldn’t say or do the same things as my mother did but hey, it’s genetic!  
PS I eventually found this explanation! It also has another meaning, apparently!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Eggy, if you've Googled bottoming, it'll have made your eyes water. Anyroad, defrosting the freezer? Get theesen a frost free'un.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Eggy, if you've Googled bottoming, it'll have made your eyes water. Anyroad, defrosting the freezer? Get theesen a frost free'un.


It definitely did, I’m so naive sometimes. I do have a frost free freezer now, that was back in the day ( well last year, not long had it, best thing ever).


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> I wonder if it’s just a northern expression? I always start at the top and work my way down, which I suppose is why it’s called bottoming. My mother’s most oft said expression ( and mine now) was “ I’m going to bottom this house if it’s the last thing I do!” I always said I wouldn’t say or do the same things as my mother did but hey, it’s genetic!
> PS I eventually found this explanation! It also has another meaning, apparently!


My Nan and mum used to say this. I have recently bottomed my house but horror of horrors didn’t manage to wash the floors and am now away and know I have to do this when I get home as well as doing a changeover st our caravan when I get back aaargh!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Morning @Northerner you beat me this morning, I was 4.8

Been a while since I was up this early.

Annual retinopathy appt this morning


----------



## eggyg

Another early bird. 8.2! Absolutely nothing to do with the slab of chocolate birthday cake I had last night of course.  A day in the garden pulling up weeds, bottomed the upstairs of the house yesterday so having a day outdoors. Well, the garden needs bottoming too! Have a grand day all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.3 on this cooler feeling morning.  Libre still behaving and within .5 of bg readings, so all good after a bad start.


----------



## Carolg

Hazel said:


> Morning @Northerner you beat me this morning, I was 4.8
> 
> Been a while since I was up this early.
> 
> Annual retinopathy appt this morning


Good luck Hazel


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 6.9 on the Libre.

The sun’s shining so it’s shorts for the dog walk this morning. We’ve got to flash a bit of leg to top up our vitamin D levels apparently!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. Silly me, I should have known that I'd only need a reduced basal for three days, after which normal service would be resumed! It wasn’t even Dawn's fault, I was a nice steady slight incline all night.


----------



## Carolg

Good morning and another wet one. BG in 11’s this morning after poor food choices, pushing and shoving  new furniture and unpacking it. Shed full
Of packing material. Hypo at 0030. Very stubborn and 2.5. Possibly worst I have ever had...still slept well in my new bed


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Sensor reading about .5 high consistently. I'll call that a win.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Morning. 4.5 this morning with a minor dip on the Libre which I put down to laying on it.

Warm long scarf ready (rather than shorts @Bloden !!), and heating on.
I have given in.

Trying out the Unphilarmonic orchestra tonight, for those that have an instrument that is covered in years of dust.  Found my fingering chart and I will do some practice before I go.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  guys 

Dull and chilly here again, I've got to leave in about half an hour and I'm really not looking forward to it so it'll be home, kettle on and jumping into fleece PJ's for me I think 

Anyways it's a 7.0 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good Tuesday morning.  4.2.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.4 after a 3.0 in the night. Why so? 

Really misty here, my local hill has disappeared. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning @Northerner you beat me this morning, I was 4.8
> 
> Been a while since I was up this early.
> 
> Annual retinopathy appt this morning


Hope all goes well and that the Sun's not too bright when you come out!


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning and another wet one. BG in 11’s this morning after poor food choices, pushing and shoving  new furniture and unpacking it. Shed full
> Of packing material. Hypo at 0030. Very stubborn and 2.5. Possibly worst I have ever had...still slept well in my new bed


Hope you have a calmer day today @Carolg, with steadier levels


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 8.4 after a 3.0 in the night. Why so?
> 
> Really misty here, my local hill has disappeared.
> 
> Have a good day all


Bright and sunny here, with a bit of mist on the tops  Although it was cold on my run, not cold enough to freeze my Libre sensor


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning @Northerner you beat me this morning, I was 4.8
> 
> Been a while since I was up this early.
> 
> Annual retinopathy appt this morning


I hope it goes well. Don’t forget your sunglasses


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 6.3 ,  10 minutes later the scan showed a slow even slide and 5.3. 

The central heating came in again this morning. 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Soixante neuf!!
Yes a big 69.0 for me today!*
No not my reading (fresh supply of test strips arriving later)
It's me birfday!!


----------



## Jodee

Congrations @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Happy Hols @eggyg 

Hope things calm down for you soon @Carolg 


For me 5.3 this morning yay   Its a fine sunny day in UK south.  Have a fab day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Morning. 4.5 this morning with a minor dip on the Libre which I put down to laying on it.
> 
> Warm long scarf ready (rather than shorts @Bloden !!), and heating on.
> I have given in.
> 
> Trying out the Unphilarmonic orchestra tonight, for those that have an instrument that is covered in years of dust.  Found my fingering chart and I will do some practice before I go.


It’s lovely up here, had to take my hoodie off whilst gardening. Now sitting in the kitchen with the patio doors wide open. I’m determined the heating is not going on until we’re back from our hols. I have set my coal fire though and will probably light it this evening, then open the door and strip down to my liberty bodice!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> It’s lovely up here, had to take my hoodie off whilst gardening. Now sitting in the kitchen with the patio doors wide open. I’m determined the heating is not going on until we’re back from our hols. I have set my coal fire though and will probably light it this evening, then open the door and strip down to my liberty bodice!


It has warmed up as the day progressed, but not sure that I could go that far in the breeze that is still there.


----------



## SB2015

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *Soixante neuf!!
> Yes a big 69.0 for me today!*
> No not my reading (fresh supply of test strips arriving later)
> It's me birfday!!


Happy birthday.
Test strips for your birthday.
I hope that there were other goodies too.


----------



## Michael12420

eggyg said:


> It’s lovely up here, had to take my hoodie off whilst gardening. Now sitting in the kitchen with the patio doors wide open. I’m determined the heating is not going on until we’re back from our hols. I have set my coal fire though and will probably light it this evening, then open the door and strip down to my liberty bodice!



You minx!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks Teds about 7.7 this morning, when you orf @eggyg.?


----------



## Carolg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *Soixante neuf!!
> Yes a big 69.0 for me today!*
> No not my reading (fresh supply of test strips arriving later)
> It's me birfday!!


Sorry, I missed your birthday, I had a hot date with organising new furniture and some sexy cardboard and polystyrene 

Happy birthday young un


----------



## Carolg

Awake early, plotting and planning shopping trip for food.

 4.5 for me at 0415. Bit of a scunner  awake so early but think I probably shook the walls with my deep sleep and hibernating bear impression. Gave up and caught up with everyone’s news instead


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  Sounds very windy outside, glad it's not a day for a morning run!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all 10.9 today, went to bed on 10.4 which is unusually high so corrected, thought best to check thru night so set alarm for 3, it was 10.7 so corrected again expecting it to be the same on waking, feel fine so looks like infusion site issue.  Off to Newcastle, weather doesn't look promising.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it’s a 3.7 

Apologies for any very offensive language that may have floated in the air last night! I had double cramp down both legs - one in a cast- and had to perform an impromptu swearing cramp dance at 3am .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

Feeling slightly down as coming up to 4 weeks I've been feeling stuffy now  hopefully I'll shake it off soon

6.2  for me this morning

Have a great day 
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning it was a high 9.7 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. 
Don’t worry, @Flower I didn’t hear a thing, wind must be in the wrong direction, (seriously though, poor you!)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me.

Wild and windy out there. Definitely not a Ladders and hedge trimming day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . It’s dull and grey here with slightly more breeze than usual.  I’ve got to be brave and venture out from my lovely warm house , it’s bin day today and silly me forgot to take the rubbish bin  for its by weekly visit to the pavement yesterday. 

Around 5,  I woke suddenly for an urgent wee, not a good sign that so did a horizontal scan 6.8 phew , went back to bed for a little lie in and was most surprised when I woke up that I had managed another sleep, that’s unusual for me too. 5.8

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers - house special of 5.2 for me.

Busy day ahead - enjoy your day


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Weird weird hypo, icy cold and dreamt that I was dead!!!.  2.9 once I got round to testing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.0* this morning and back to normal. 
Thanks everybody for your birthday wishes both here and on the other thread. 
I'm pleased to say @SB2015 that I am getting another prezzie. 
An updated version of my FitBit Smart watch but it's not released until next week 
so I'll just have tio wait.
Good news is, it's got Alexa built in, so when I have to go for my retinopathy scan 
I can wear my dark shades and talk into my sleeve like I'm with the CIA.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Lie in today. Too much bottoming I think! A very nice 6, deliberately lowered my carbs big style yesterday and along with some gardening, it seemed to do the trick. After a very wet and windy start, it’s dried up now but no sunshine. A bit more bottoming today,  almost finished and then I may pack some things. Getting excited now. @KARNAK we’re off on our Grand Tour to France, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Netherlands or Belgium, depends which way we decide to come back home, Amsterdam to Newcastle or Dover to Calais. The weather is looking good for us at the moment. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.2 for me today. Course going good so far.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.7 forgot to take my Basal last night,  slight correction dose, down to 5.1 now. Got my TIFA course tomorrow lasts 5 weeks, this is Torbay`s version of DAFNE. Weather is very cloudy here, slight wind and 21.C on the outside wall.

Have a great time Mr & Mrs @eggyg, take care.

@Flower and @Benny G welcome to the cramp club, I`ve got a Totem pole in the bedroom to dance around when I get leg cramps. 
Congratulations @Hazel on HS.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Had a weird night. Woke up with a LO reading, possibly due to an unusual level of activity yesterday. Anyway, corrected that and woke up on 6.9. Also weird because I slept for 10 hours in total. Early hibernation, I blame the climate emergency

I’ve got a dilemma. Today, Margaret Atwood’s sequel to the Handmaid’s Tale arrives on my Kindle, but also arrived is Robert Harris’ new book Second Sight. And any time now Stephen King’s new opus will arrive. Actually, that’s a trilemma. What’s a man to do? That’s two dystopias and a workaday horror.

Bit like life

On the subject of life, grandson started school last week. He’s already signed up to dance club, cookery club, book club and choir. School is a lot harder than when I was a four year old

And Diabetes UK made me depressed by including a Christmas gift catalogue with Balance. Heartless, that is. Christmas is a midwinter festival, and we’re just starting autumn. What’s the hurry?

Have a good Wednesday, folks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> And Diabetes UK made me depressed by including a Christmas gift catalogue with Balance. Heartless, that is. Christmas is a midwinter festival, and we’re just starting autumn. What’s the hurry?


Advent Calendars in ASDA this week


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  A peaceful night - lots of rain - and woke to a 6.6 and feel a lot better for it following the previous nights shenanigans..


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, better start to day at 5.6 with a smooth line on libre overnight.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Last full day in Newcastle and last day of training.


----------



## SB2015

Snap @nonethewiser, a 5.6

That is in-spite of being full of cold, and a very painful hip.
Cuppa, breakfast and a duvet day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. An interstitial House Spesh (that’s a 5.2 on the Libre) for me.

Aw, hope you’re over that cold soon @SB2015. And rest that hip too.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

VERY chilly here this morning and my only fleece PJ top didn't get washed last night so I'm pretty cold as don't really have anything else suitable  ah well it's Libre change day so I'll get another coffee shortly and then jump in a lovely hot shower lol

5.5 for me this morning and still no sign of this stuffy nose disappearing 

Have a lovely day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Weather's supposed to be warming up for the weekend starting today, but central heating still came on this morning!


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An interstitial House Spesh (that’s a 5.2 on the Libre) for me.
> 
> Aw, hope you’re over that cold soon @SB2015. And rest that hip too.


Thanks.  It is a fine balance between keeping moving and resting.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and either a 5.0 or a 5.3. First one was an "oh sod it" I'm not at work to day reading. Either way all's good.

Evening timings seem to have gone awry again. Not so much delay required, experimentation required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A very pleasant 6.5. A rather non descript day, weather wise. Nothing interesting to report, except it’s only three more sleeps until we’re off on our Grand Tour!  House/garden bottomed, clothes laid out ready to pack, passport dusted off, fridge almost empty. My work here is done, get me to the continent! Have a fabulous day everyone whatever it throws at you.


----------



## Hazel

Hello lovely people - 4.7 for me today.

Cold in the house this morning, think summer is over


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting a *5.7* today. Haven't fully woken up yet - yawn!


----------



## Carolg

9.6 for me this morning. Drizzly day.have a nice day all


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, having a lovely break in Wiltshire, weather not brilliant but hasn’t dampened our spirits. Did yoga for the first time yesterday, harder than it looks haha. Did rifle shooting, archery and table tennis and saw a brilliant Neil Diamond tribute. Going to Devizes today for a mooch about.
8.3 on waking, 2 hrs after full English brekkie, still 8.3. Starting back on Metformin tomorrow, c’est la vie!!
@eggyg hope you have a wonderful time, sounds very exciting.
Have a good day and stay well.  Sue xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Had another odd day yesterday, lots of low BGs, which is annoying because I have to keep doing blood tests. Anyway, went to bed on a Libre 4.1 with a rising arrow (7.7 BG) and woke up on 8.2 (BG 7.9). The only plus is that’s a straight line, but I shouldn’t have had that last choccie digestive.

Still, nobody’s perfect.

I’m a bit disappointed in Amazon. I changed my payment method a month ago on the main site, because my Visa card had expired. My books arrived late on my Kindle because an email told me to fix my Amazon Kindle payment. Well, fair enough I suppose, but then asked me if I wanted to use Visa card ending in 4743 expiry 08/22. Of course I do, you morons Then  I get an email telling me my Amazon Prime subscription had expired and I needed to change my payment method. Guess what? Yes, I was asked if wanted to use Visa Card ending in 4743....

Amazon need to get some joined up thinking. Still love then though, if you ever ring then up their customer service is ace. Do wish they’d pay proper tax, mind.

So, as soon as I read the last 200 pages of the thousand in the Wheel of Time book 4, it’ll be Atwood, King and Harris. Can’t read two consecutive dystopias while living in one

Have a good day folks, the final ashes test starts today for more England humiliation (they can’t win without Jimmy Anderson, Burnley’s finest) so I’ll be fairly quiet for a few days. Honest


----------



## Docb

4.9 this morning and the sun is just beginning to break out.  

Struggling (did I say struggling?) over the last few days to get a reading above 6 no matter when I test.  Very different to what I have come to consider to be normal.  Dunno what is going on, but if I could bottle it I reckon could join the ranks of the snake oil salesmen, make loads of money by conning others and incur the wrath of everybody on here!  Seriously though, the only thing that has changed, apart from the bug that is just clearing my system, is that my weight has just hit 68kg whereas as the start of this adventure it was around 73kg.  Maybe there is something in this weight thing and there being a personal threshold.


----------



## Schrodinger

This morning think 4.8 Libre which is fine but 5.6 on bloods so close.


----------



## Ljc

Good afternoon. I did get up early honest.
6.8 on the Libre (would be around 1.0 higher on a ginger bodge ) all due to a pre bed slice of cheese and onion quiche crust an all , it was delicious so I went back for a bit more


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> So, as soon as I read the last 200 pages of the thousand in the Wheel of Time book 4, it’ll be Atwood, King and Harris. Can’t read two consecutive dystopias while living in one


My Atwood has just arrived


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. An interstitial House Spesh (that’s a 5.2 on the Libre) for me.


Congratulations!


----------



## mikeyB

Just as a follow up to today's post, I got a letter from the Eye Screening folk telling me there was no sign of any diabetic eye disease. So, another trip to Clitheroe hospital in 12 months. 

Must have been doing something right for the last 23 years. Or it just might be genes. My mum did 50 years as a diabetic with no eye problems. Who knows?


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Just as a follow up to today's post, I got a letter from the Eye Screening folk telling me there was no sign of any diabetic eye disease. So, another trip to Clitheroe hospital in 12 months.
> 
> Must have been doing something right for the last 23 years. Or it just might be genes. My mum did 50 years as a diabetic with no eye problems. Who knows?


Good to hear  I managed about 3 years, despite excellent control - curse those genes!


----------



## Ditto

I must get back to testing but it's such a struggle to get any blood out. I must have really sticky ucky blood. 

Mum's been hauled away into hospital after another fall. She's having physio but no sign of the small heart attack they thought she'd had. I need to get my life in order, 3 proper meals a day and regular bg measuring, despite it being too little too late. Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> I must get back to testing but it's such a struggle to get any blood out. I must have really sticky ucky blood.
> 
> Mum's been hauled away into hospital after another fall. She's having physio but no sign of the small heart attack they thought she'd had. I need to get my life in order, 3 proper meals a day and regular bg measuring, despite it being too little too late. Hope you're all having a good day.


Hi Ditto, I don’t think it’s ever too late is it. Everybody’s life is different and some things are harder for some than others. Some seem to cope really well with their diabetes, diet etc and others not so much. Same as lots of other things in life, for example I’m a smoker, down to 5 roll ups a day but CANNOT seem to get lower. I have friends and family who have given up easily, some have struggled and others including me who battle every day with guilt knowing I should have managed to quit by now but haven’t. Just keep at it I suppose no matter what our situation is. 
I love your honesty in your posts and wish I could help you more but as with my addiction it has to come from ourselves, at least we can support you virtually. 
I hope your mum recovers very soon and the physio helps her.
Luv luv xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 7.2 this morning, weather is warming up 23.C at the moment in the living room, no heating on just shorts and T-shirt.  Went for my carbs to Insulin course today, TIFA, had a great time can`t wait until next week, a bit of good news at last.

Congratulations on HS @Bloden.

Hope you get better quickly @SB2015. {{{HUGS}}}

Bout time youm see some one about that sniffley nose of yours @Kaylz.

Have a pleasant evening folks, sleep well and safe.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> I must get back to testing but it's such a struggle to get any blood out. I must have really sticky ucky blood.
> 
> Mum's been hauled away into hospital after another fall. She's having physio but no sign of the small heart attack they thought she'd had. I need to get my life in order, 3 proper meals a day and regular bg measuring, despite it being too little too late. Hope you're all having a good day.


I am sorry to hear about your mum, you must be so worried.

It is never too late.
 I tried many many many times over the years to stop smoking , cold turkey, patches , then nine years ago I managed it, mostly by pure stubbornness. What I am trying to say is never give up trying but also don’t be so hard on yourself either, you know what to do and you do try hard I know you do !   imo something seems to come along and scupper you , perhaps it’s the worry and  stress of looking after your mum an eating.  disorder,  maybe you need more help than you are getting.

Xxx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.0 Libre, with a nice slow and even decline during the night 
Normal service has been resumed   my bolus ratio has at last gone back down ,  I just hope I remember  
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Good morning folks. Up early to pack our bags and head home after last full English, it’s been fun. 7.3 for me today. Have a good day one and all xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this promising morning, weather wise, that is. A very nice and unexpected 6 today. Our last day of babysitting for a while and then pre holiday haircuts later in the day. Out for tea as don’t have much left in the house, tomorrow we will be having fridge gravel ie whatever is in there that won’t keep for 6 weeks! Could be interesting! Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, back on the blood letting method for a few days,


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK no need to bother anyone, it's only a cold, I was getting rid of it at 2 weeks but Bruce kindly decided to give me it again, only a bit stuffy so just annoying more than anything else xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning lovely people.  I join a few others today on 5.0


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me. A rather sinusoidal graph on the libre overnight.

First job of the day getting rid of yesterday's yew trimmings. Second job is to make some more.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks

5.6 for me this morning, extremely tired and short tempered today and Bubbles is playing up already 

Bright blue sky but chilly, hooded fleece PJ top eventually got washed at about 8pm last night after washing machine went off mid wash at about 6pm and Bruce kindly pulled it out so I could get the fuse replaced in the plug in the hope that's all it was and thankfully it was, poor thing nearly broke his wrist trying to push it back in as his wrist got trapped between it and the cupboard door!

Hope you all have a fab day! 
xx


----------



## Ljc

I most unusually for me dropped back off to sleep again and was rudely awakened by the doorbell.  I had forgotten my Soda stream was being delivered, any way it’s here. I’m trying to doing my bit to cut down on single use plastic as I buy or rather used to buy sparkling water, now I won’t have to.
I will be looking round for the Diet Coke for me and lemonade for dad, syrups later on.

I went online the other day to check out prices and was  after further looking around I found them much cheaper c £70  at Ar..s which I can get to on my trusty scooter. for the refills 

Oh and I didn’t forget


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.3 today and sun is starting to shine outside.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* this Friday!
I've only one word for you today

*paraskevidekatriaphobia*

Be careful, be very very careful!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.3 oh so close! A Skittle too many for my 3am 3.0 

That’s a good idea for a Soda stream @Ljc , I’ve been trying to buy less plastic bottles and hadn’t thought of that for my pop fix. 

Have a good day if you can


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I've only one word for you today
> 
> *paraskevidekatriaphobia*


That's easy for you to say   Full Moon tonight too


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> That's easy for you to say   Full Moon tonight too


It's also called
*Friggatriskaidekaphobia*
sounds a bit naughtier though


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning on this promising morning, weather wise, that is. A very nice and unexpected 6 today. Our last day of babysitting for a while and then pre holiday haircuts later in the day. Out for tea as don’t have much left in the house, tomorrow we will be having fridge gravel ie whatever is in there that won’t keep for 6 weeks! Could be interesting! Have a fab Friday everyone.


We have Friday Fridge Fritatta.  The ‘gravel’ with a beaten egg, cooked then grilled to make it puff up.  Almost looks Chevy.

Have a great holiday.


----------



## SB2015

Gave in to pain killers last night, and SLEPT, until my pump woke me at 6:00 asking for a new cartridge!

Happy to be 5.6 this morning.

Sunshine, weaving (whilst sitting on a big Pilates ball!).  A good day.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> That's easy for you to say   Full Moon tonight too [/QUOTE
> 
> Their is going to be some very unlucky lycanthropes about tonight



Oops how did that happen


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.8 for me today. Travelling home back to Essex at lunchtime today to spend the weekend at home before going to Birmingham Monday for my fire training course.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.8 on a fine morning, had a bit of a shock last night, had a chicken salad sandwich 5units of NR. Two hours later 18.8 another eight units of NR soon sorted that out, feet review this afternoon so here`s hoping. 

Well out on the balcony for awhile get some more vitamin D and Melanoma`s, just take care of yourselves folks and have a great day.


----------



## Michael12420

12.5 for me this morning, don't know why that happened.  Worst was that we had a a violent and heavy thunderstorm during the night and I found my study flooded this morning.  Looks like that when they put in my new optic fibres for the Internet they didn't close up the hole they drilled through the wall and the rain just ran in through that.  Oh well, I always wanted an indoor swimming pool!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> 12.5 for me this morning, don't know why that happened.  Worst was that we had a a violent and heavy thunderstorm during the night and I found my study flooded this morning.  Looks like that when they put in my new optic fibres for the Internet they didn't close up the hole they drilled through the wall and the rain just ran in through that.  Oh well, I always wanted an indoor swimming pool!


Really sorry to hear about the flood Michael  I hope there isn't too much damage.


----------



## Michael12420

Luckily the sun has come out so I am hoping tomorrow to rectify the hole both inside and out with a silicone gun.  However, climbing a ladder with crutches (me, not the ladder) is a bit hazardous, I'll just have to be more than a tad careful. Perhaps some passing workman will take pity on me and offer to do it.


----------



## Rob51

Hello Folks,

Back from my Turkish Jolleys now - great time enjoyed seeing Turkish/Kurdish friends I have made over the last 4 trips. For some reason my glucose shot up whilst there which surprised me as my DSN advised that glucose readings would be lower due to the heat.

Anyway my morning read this morning was 10.1 which is by far the lowest over my holiday period - I have advised DSN and my insulin has been increase to 14 units twice daily. Chatting to a friend and he was diagnosed 6 month ago and he is already up to 40 units twice daily so I guess there is room for more increases for me  although, I don't think my friends insulin is the same as mine -  he couldn't recall the name when told him what mine was.

First game of golf for 2 weeks tomorrow, haven't even swung a club and heading into a pairs competition - my playing partner will be delighted to hear that


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Luckily the sun has come out so I am hoping tomorrow to rectify the hole both inside and out with a silicone gun.  However, climbing a ladder with crutches (me, not the ladder) is a bit hazardous, I'll just have to be more than a tad careful. Perhaps some passing workman will take pity on me and offer to do it.


Is their no one who could help you.  Putting it mildly going up a ladder with crutches is not a good idea.


----------



## Michael12420

No unfortunately there isn't, most of the people in my street are my age and have problems of their own.  I'll just be careful - and do it slowly.


----------



## Ljc

Please be very careful.


----------



## Schrodinger

Late on parade but Pizza and garlic bread last night woke up to a  3.5 which is fine


----------



## SB2015

Michael12420 said:


> Luckily the sun has come out so I am hoping tomorrow to rectify the hole both inside and out with a silicone gun.  However, climbing a ladder with crutches (me, not the ladder) is a bit hazardous, I'll just have to be more than a tad careful. Perhaps some passing workman will take pity on me and offer to do it.


I really hope that you are not intending to scale that ladder.  
Just grab anyone to do it for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  New sensor went on yesterday and I'm delighted to see that it is very accurate, just like the last one was


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. An astonishing 5.5. Don’t know why, I didn’t do anything different yesterday but it’s the first time I’ve been in the fives for a wee while so I won’t be analysing it too closely incase it disappears! Got a busy day ahead, tomorrow’s the big day.  So today I will be stripping the bed, it’s going to be a grand drying day, because we all love a clean bed to crawl into when we’ve be away, don’t we? Or is that just me? Last minute bits of ironing and a final hoover round. Setting off no later than 10 in the morning, so I suspect I might not get time to log in tomorrow as  I’ll be up to high doh. So it’s au revoir for the time being, fingers crossed there’ll be decent WiFi about and I’ll pop in on occasion. Good luck to everyone in your quest for a HS, rest assured I will be logging in to let you know if that happens! Also good luck for any future appointments and @KARNAK try and stay on your feet! Joking aside Ted, good luck and stay well.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 11.0 this morning.

Looks a lovely day for my golf


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.8 today. 

Wishing you a most marvellous holiday eggyg & Mr eggyg. Thank goodness you can forget about bottoming the house for a while!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. An astonishing 5.5. Don’t know why, I didn’t do anything different yesterday but it’s the first time I’ve been in the fives for a wee while so I won’t be analysing it too closely incase it disappears! Got a busy day ahead, tomorrow’s the big day.  So today I will be stripping the bed, it’s going to be a grand drying day, because we all love a clean bed to crawl into when we’ve be away, don’t we? Or is that just me? Last minute bits of ironing and a final hoover round. Setting off no later than 10 in the morning, so I suspect I might not get time to log in tomorrow as  I’ll be up to high doh. So it’s au revoir for the time being, fingers crossed there’ll be decent WiFi about and I’ll pop in on occasion. Good luck to everyone in your quest for a HS, rest assured I will be logging in to let you know if that happens! Also good luck for any future appointments and @KARNAK try and stay on your feet! Joking aside Ted, good luck and stay well.


Have a lovely time @eggyg and try to remember where you are when you wake up. I like to come home to a nice clean bed and used to clean house within an inch of its life (in case I got burgled when away)
Try and have a restful but exciting time. My offer of being your unpaid  helper still stands-I have a trunky suitcase that you could tie to boot and I would just sit on it and cling on. You would never know I was there  but joking aside looking forward to hear from you on your travels.


----------



## Carolg

Who is the silly billy then....forgot to take insulin and BG monitor with me when went for tea last night at daughters. After a wee think, scoffed tea then had insulin when home, along with snack.
Think it was not managed as well as it could have been as 9.0 this morning.(not as bad as it could have been) probably a bit out of kilter today. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning you lot 


Got the 7 christmas presents I already bought wrapped yesterday, ordered another for my mum, grandad will just be getting a selection of jams, biscuits and tea bags again as that’s what he seems to like but still don’t have a clue what to get my dad


Going through a patch of feeling down and stressing about things so my OCD has come back with a vengeance and my hands are so red and sore again which is making me feel even worse as I did well for ages to try and get away from it 


Anyways it’s 4.6 for me today, think I need to drop the Tresiba a unit as been waking 2-3mmol lower than I've been going to bed on

@eggyg hope you and mr eggy have an amazing time! 


Hope you all have a nice day 
xx


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. An astonishing 5.5. Don’t know why, I didn’t do anything different yesterday but it’s the first time I’ve been in the fives for a wee while so I won’t be analysing it too closely incase it disappears! Got a busy day ahead, tomorrow’s the big day.  So today I will be stripping the bed, it’s going to be a grand drying day, because we all love a clean bed to crawl into when we’ve be away, don’t we? Or is that just me? Last minute bits of ironing and a final hoover round. Setting off no later than 10 in the morning, so I suspect I might not get time to log in tomorrow as  I’ll be up to high doh. So it’s au revoir for the time being, fingers crossed there’ll be decent WiFi about and I’ll pop in on occasion. Good luck to everyone in your quest for a HS, rest assured I will be logging in to let you know if that happens! Also good luck for any future appointments and @KARNAK try and stay on your feet! Joking aside Ted, good luck and stay well.


Have a fantastic time Mr and Mrs @eggyg  Stay safe on those roads and please update us when you can  Just think, Brexit will probably be all over and done with by the time you get back!


----------



## Ljc

Have a wonderful time on you holiday @eggyg and Mr Eggyg


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me and an overnight flatfish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny but a  slightly chilly E Kent.
Woke to 5.4 scan with a slow steady drop overnight .
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Hi all, 6.7 for me today which isn’t too bad as was awful yesterday with my eating. Had nothing in when we got home from our time away so ate rubbish including loads of pistachios which then sent me to sleep for 2 hours, doh. Never mind it’s a rarity and back on the case today. Have woken up with back ache and tummy ache (is it the nuts or the Metformin that I am starting again) whichever it is I still need to go and do a changeover at our caravan this morning so going to be a busy day.
@eggyg have a great time, hope we get lots of photos. @KARNAK take care x.
Has anyone heard anything from Lanny, it’s been more than 3 weeks now since we’ve heard anything?
Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.8 here...shhh, don’t tell anyone.

Yay, it’s the weekend AND the sun’s shining...


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 7.1 to start the weekend off.  

Mr & Mrs eggyg, enjoy your travels and stay safe.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, crawling along the bottom with a 4.0 here.
Have a wonderful trip, @eggyg, and we will expect a full report!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4 *this morn.
Hope you all survived the dreaded Friday 13th without any mishaps
@eggyg have a great time.


----------



## Ljc

No @SueEK not seen hide nor hare of @Lanny or @HOBIE . I hope they are both ok.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today. Was good to be back in my own bed last night.


----------



## Michael12420

Mr and Mrs eggyg have a wonderful holiday, avoid Spain, flash floods everywhere.  Woke up to another flooded study this morning after a night of torrential rain.  Also had a nasty hypo despite reduced basal and bolus and a huge bowl of pasta.  5.5 even after the JB's to rescue me from the hypo.  Back to the mop and bucket!


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Lanny, it’s been more than 3 weeks now since we’ve heard anything?


I've been worrying about @Lanny too - please give us a quick hello so we know you're OK {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SB2015

A late arrival but I have been up for a (short) while, honest.

A 5.6 this morning, a bit above Libre which hovered around 4.8 all night.
Forgot to have a drink of water before bed last night having had a couple of glasses of wine.

Sunny, warm and ready to sit in the garden and weave intermittently

Have a fantastic trip @eggyg.  Hope the waters have cleared @Michael12420


----------



## Michael12420

No, it is absolutely heaving down, and the thunder, lightning and rain have just renewed.  I have not seen so much water since I was on the Titanic!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.5 on a very bright day, 23.C at the moment, six units of NR down to 4.9. Off to watch the Liverpool match at my club at noon, they lay on free cooked grub.

Have a great time Mr & Mrs @eggyg, stay safe.

@Michael12420 get them back to seal it off, its their responsibility.

{{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz, going through a rough time at the moment.

I asked about Lanny last week but no response and yes Hobie is also absent, I hope they are ok. 

Take care folks and enjoy your day.


----------



## Veenorthants

Well away in the caravan at mo, hence not posting daily, sleeping brilliant, eating well, not snacking like I normally would, however the last 2 morning bloods are in the 9’s and I don’t get it.

Today’s task is to mend the caravan window which chose to fall out yesterday


----------



## Veenorthants

Michael12420 said:


> Mr and Mrs eggyg have a wonderful holiday, avoid Spain, flash floods everywhere.  Woke up to another flooded study this morning after a night of torrential rain.  Also had a nasty hypo despite reduced basal and bolus and a huge bowl of pasta.  5.5 even after the JB's to rescue me from the hypo.  Back to the mop and bucket!



Oh no whereabouts in Spain are you? Been watching the news and Facebook page looks and sounds awful out there. My parents have a place in Orihuela but have had a call to say all ok


----------



## Michael12420

Karnak regretfully not the case in Spain, well, not this part of Spain.  For instance, I spent €1700 on a new bathroom walk-in shower, and spent all the next day cleaning up after them..Veenorthants I'm in Jaen Province and on a red alert.


----------



## Veenorthants

Michael12420 said:


> Karnak regretfully not the case in Spain, well, not this part of Spain.  For instance, I spent €1700 on a new bathroom walk-in shower, and spent all the next day cleaning up after them..Veenorthants I'm in Jaen Province and on a red alert.



I hope it starts to clear up soon and there’s not too much damage x


----------



## SB2015

Michael12420 said:


> No, it is absolutely heaving down, and the thunder, lightning and rain have just renewed.  I have not seen so much water since I was on the Titanic!


I hope that you are keeping safe.


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.5 on a very bright day, 23.C at the moment, six units of NR down to 4.9. Off to watch the Liverpool match at my club at noon, they lay on free cooked grub.
> 
> Have a great time Mr & Mrs @eggyg, stay safe.
> 
> @Michael12420 get them back to seal it off, its their responsibility.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz, going through a rough time at the moment.
> 
> I asked about Lanny last week but no response and yes Hobie is also absent, I hope they are ok.
> 
> Take care folks and enjoy your day.


Hope that you enjoyed the match, and that they gave you the carb count to go with the excellent food.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Karnak regretfully not the case in Spain, well, not this part of Spain.  For instance, I spent €1700 on a new bathroom walk-in shower, and spent all the next day cleaning up after them..Veenorthants I'm in Jaen Province and on a red alert.


Stay safe Michael


----------



## Ditto

Run out of strips again but somebody has just bought a book so I can order some more now. I hate using real money to pay for strips, but'internet money doesn't seem real.  

Went to see Mum, she's being held prisoner at our local hospital, birthplace of the NHS where they moved her as the first hospital was just for those wanting A&E and they closed the A&E at our local hospital. I don't know how they all think, I really don't. They are very nice and looking after her and she's having tons of tests and they're making her walk, she says they're torturing her.  

One of the other visitors asked why she had a maple leaf on her board over her bed and I made the usual tit of myself as I never answer a question normally, presumably because I'm on the spectrum. Would be very interested to know exactly where! I presumed Mum had chosen it for herself as some kind of avatar so told the fella it was because her Dad was Canadian but he said oh no, others have a maple leaf too. I feel very embarrassed but should be used to it now after all these years. I googled and a maple leaf means you need help in moving. Why the heck a maple leaf though?!


----------



## KARNAK

SB2015 said:


> Hope that you enjoyed the match, and that they gave you the carb count to go with the excellent food.



Great day, watched the cricket after, only had two pints err then another two pints and so it continued.


----------



## KARNAK

Ditto said:


> Run out of strips again but somebody has just bought a book so I can order some more now. I hate using real money to pay for strips, but'internet money doesn't seem real.
> 
> Went to see Mum, she's being held prisoner at our local hospital, birthplace of the NHS where they moved her as the first hospital was just for those wanting A&E and they closed the A&E at our local hospital. I don't know how they all think, I really don't. They are very nice and looking after her and she's having tons of tests and they're making her walk, she says they're torturing her.
> 
> One of the other visitors asked why she had a maple leaf on her board over her bed and I made the usual tit of myself as I never answer a question normally, presumably because I'm on the spectrum. Would be very interested to know exactly where! I presumed Mum had chosen it for herself as some kind of avatar so told the fella it was because her Dad was Canadian but he said oh no, others have a maple leaf too. I feel very embarrassed but should be used to it now after all these years. I googled and a maple leaf means you need help in moving. Why the heck a maple leaf though?!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.4. Graph shows a gentle drop in the earlier part of the night and mostly flat afterwards .
I am pretty sure I only stuck this sensor on a couple of days ago but it’s only got 4 days left, where does the time go. 

Hope you  all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Run out of strips again but somebody has just bought a book so I can order some more now. I hate using real money to pay for strips, but'internet money doesn't seem real.
> 
> Went to see Mum, she's being held prisoner at our local hospital, birthplace of the NHS where they moved her as the first hospital was just for those wanting A&E and they closed the A&E at our local hospital. I don't know how they all think, I really don't. They are very nice and looking after her and she's having tons of tests and they're making her walk, she says they're torturing her.
> 
> One of the other visitors asked why she had a maple leaf on her board over her bed and I made the usual tit of myself as I never answer a question normally, presumably because I'm on the spectrum. Would be very interested to know exactly where! I presumed Mum had chosen it for herself as some kind of avatar so told the fella it was because her Dad was Canadian but he said oh no, others have a maple leaf too. I feel very embarrassed but should be used to it now after all these years. I googled and a maple leaf means you need help in moving. Why the heck a maple leaf though?!


Well, I've learned something there @Ditto  Hope your Mum is back bothering you at home very soon (in the nicest possible way!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today. Bit of a restless night as the wind was howling outside and kept waking me, neighbour's flag is being highly tested!


----------



## Michael12420

No rain during the night - I think that the worst has happened, just as well as my sister is making a visit on Friday.  Yesterday or the day before the government sent 500 troops into Orihuela (nowhere near me) to help with the evacuation.  A 6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> No rain during the night - I think that the worst has happened, just as well as my sister is making a visit on Friday.  Yesterday or the day before the government sent 500 troops into Orihuela (nowhere near me) to help with the evacuation.  A 6.0 for me this morning.


I've seen the pictures on the TV, looks awful


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 11.0 this morning.

Busy day ahead with golf this morning then taking up front room carpet ready for new one getting laid this week


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Car boot sale this morning and possibly some tree surgery later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

No sleep between the howling winds and the rave event at the pub at the top of the brae 

6.4 for me this morning, hopefully get a wee wander up to Lidl's this afternoon

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 5.4. Graph shows a gentle drop in the earlier part of the night and mostly flat afterwards .
> I am pretty sure I only stuck this sensor on a couple of days ago but it’s only got 4 days left, where does the time go.
> 
> Hope you  all have a good day.


Are you swiping the correct arm at present?  If so it must have been on for at least a week.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning on this sunny autumnal morning.  Clothes left on the line yesterday now need to stay there for another day!!  

5.1 this morning.  Libre still showing a bit lower consistently, but unsure in the night at a Libre 4.0 and dropping so tested.  Not worth chancing it and unable to get back to sleep until I had done it.  4.5.

More weaving in the garden and a bit of music practice in between.

Have a good day all and I hope that now thatbthe rain has abated @Michael12420 you can get things sorted.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, late night late up but woke to a nice 5.6 with steady line on libre thru night.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  It’s a sunny Sunday House Special for me somehow ! 
 

Have a good day out there


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning  It’s a sunny Sunday House Special for me somehow !
> View attachment 12322
> 
> Have a good day out there


Congratulations!  
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Had to treat a 3.7 at 4am, too much hedge trimming yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

There’s another Ironman competition in Tenby today...oo-er, fit bod central, maybe I’ll wander down later and cheer on some chaps - and chapesses, should be called Iron-person really but it doesn’t have the same ring to it. Iron-bods, Iron-peeps...Any suggestions?


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, what another glorious day here on the south coast. It’s a 8.2 for me this morning


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8* this morning. 
It was quite windy during the night.  
A neighboour had one of those party tent gazebo thingies in his garden  
for his daughter's 21st. I was expecting it to take flight but it's still there.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Iron-bods, Iron-peeps...Any suggestions?


Gwallgof?


----------



## Ljc

SB2015 said:


> Are you swiping the correct arm at present?  If so it must have been on for at least a week.


Strangely enough I am


----------



## Ljc

I’ve been naughty or rather I am going to be naughty. Along with my weekly shop I have ordered a Cadbury’s twirl , I will enjoy 1 finger tonight, they say it’s 13 g carbs. I thought another  word for soil   my lactose intolerance . Mind you I will probably find it is far too sweet.

Last week chatting with dad I said I fancy a treat, he said something along the lines , don’t  it’s bad for you , I said it depends on what you think a treat is, he replied sweets, chocolate (  He’s the one who has 4 shortbread  biscuits with every cuppa  and often maltezers for brekkie) it shook him when I sad I seldom have any chocolate and I took out a few walnuts and washed them  down with some ice cold sparkling water. He really doesn’t know me very well


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning  It’s a sunny Sunday House Special for me somehow !
> View attachment 12322
> 
> Have a good day out there


Congratulations on you HS


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  It’s a sunny Sunday House Special for me somehow !
> View attachment 12322
> 
> Have a good day out there


Congratulations!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke on 7.2, after going to bed on 6.1. Funny drift up to 9ish in the middle of the night, though. Not to worry, that’s just a Levemir fiddle.

Went to the Rovers yesterday. Won 2-0 against Millwall, but it should have been five. Pretty poor side, which probably accounts for the low attendance of away fans. It’s a long drive to watch rubbish like that. 

At half time, I read some of The Testaments. Finished it last night. What a superb book. If you’ve been following Thue Handmaid’s Tale on TV, you don’t need to have read the the book to enjoy the new one. No spoilers, don’t want to spoil Northie’s enjoyment. Stunning.  It’s already being developed for TV.

So, on to Stephen King’s latest, The Institution. Stephen King is a genius storyteller, though he’ll never win any book awards. Too enjoyable.

Anyway, on health news, I’ve developed an interesting new symptom. When I go to bed, if I lie on my side, my legs automatically flex to around 90 degrees. Now, when that happens, my thigh muscles start fasciculating just underneath the skin. It’s a bit like mice running up and down under the skin. Bit sleep disturbing. It’s happening now as I type, sitting in the man cave. Fascinating.

Fortunately, as I’ve just discovered, CBD oil (15%) turns it off, so that’ll be the last thing I’ll do before bed tonight.

Have a good day folks, I will be watching cricket where England should beat Australia. And not twitching


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 with clear blue skies 24.C at the moment. Latest edition of Carbs & Calorie Counter arrived yesterday from Amazon Smile, something to read on the balcony today.

Congratulations on HS @Flower.

@Bloden how about Any Old Iron, should apply to both sexes.

Enjoy your day folks if you can, if not just enjoy life.


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks, very late up today, after a long day yesterday, so very pleased to report 5.1.

Yesterday a friend and I went to see the Falkirk Wheel.  Took a trip on the cantilever wheel, did not do my spinning head and good, but the views over the Ochil hills was amazing.  Then we went to see the movie Downton Abbey, pure magic, then stopped off for a meal on the way home.  It was a real treat of a day.


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Hello folks, very late up today, after a long day yesterday, so very pleased to report 5.1.
> 
> Yesterday a friend and I went to see the Falkirk Wheel.  Took a trip on the cantilever wheel, did not do my spinning head and good, but the views over the Ochil hills was amazing.  Then we went to see the movie Downton Abbey, pure magic, then stopped off for a meal on the way home.  It was a real treat of a day.


Sounds lovely Hazel, I’m dying to know what Downton Abbey is like. I can’t go to the cinema due to not being able to sit down for that long, so will have to wait for it to come out on dvd, was it good? Sounds like a brilliant day all round, so glad you had a great time,


----------



## Hazel

@SueEK thank you very much.
The movie was everything and more I hoped it would be.   It was a joy.
My friend and I are going back to see it again, the clothes were amazing and Maggie Smith was outstanding


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> @SueEK thank you very much.
> The movie was everything and more I hoped it would be.   It was a joy.
> My friend and I are going back to see it again, the clothes were amazing and Maggie Smith was outstanding


Oh brilliant and don’t you just lurve Maggie Smith, I’m a huge Downton fan but love all period dramas, fortunately we have 2 TVs at home so I have my period dramas and musicals and my husband has the football lol x


----------



## SB2015

Hazel said:


> @SueEK thank you very much.
> The movie was everything and more I hoped it would be.   It was a joy.
> My friend and I are going back to see it again, the clothes were amazing and Maggie Smith was outstanding


We also went last night.
It was a feel good film, predictable outcomes, and just a comfy good watch.
As you say amazing costumes and beautiful jewellery of the period.
A good evening.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry I haven’t been posting. My night BG’s have been a nightmare since the consultant at the fracture clinic put me onto a tablet anti-coagulant whilst I’m immobilised because I was having such a problem with the injected one. But I’ve also had a nice week with Mark off work plus LOTs of sleeping. Dentist tomorrow and then back to my prison cell on Tuesday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  Sounds less windy out there!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 
Went to bed on 6.4 with a slanted up arrow, probably that finger of twirl.  I was right it was very sweet. Woke to 6.3 .  
Hope you all have a good day day.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 on waking after going to bed on 7.1 Feels a lot colder today.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.9 this morning.

Off to the office just now busy week of catch up after Turkey trip.

May need a Turkey trip to get over this  week


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Well had a nice wee wander to Lidl yesterday afternoon, stocked up on salami and smoked Bavarian ham, picked up scourers for my mum and thought I’d give their own brand Batts mayonnaise a go, basically the same nutrition information as Hellmanns but only £0.59 a jar! 

5.3 for me this morning and a very chilly morning so think I'll need my fleece top shortly

Have a nice day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 3.6 here...grrr.

Excellent @Kaylz! Any Old Iron sums up the mix of styles, shapes, sizes shooting by on their bikes yesterday afternoon.

Hahaha, I agree @Northerner - they’re all MAD!


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 for me, that'll be the yew hedge trimming.

Off to the tip again this morning with another car load of branches.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Despite putting up overnight basal for two consecutive nights 13.3 this morning and I have absolutely no idea why.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friday 13th Part 2
I've only got one word for you

*Nepheragainamigonnatakedapissouttaanyonesphobia*

Thought I'd escaped any bad luck coming my way.
The Fates got their own back yesterday!
Mrs MeeToo went off to spend a few days with her sis leaving me to my own devices.
What could possibly happen?
Decided to move some stuff down to the basement. In so doing, (thought) I saw our mad moggie on the stair and did a quick side-step to avoid her.
Result, went crashing the last few steps down into the abyss.
Ended up smashing into the wall on my left side. Strange thing is, my right ankle and wrist hurt like Hell.
Hobbled off to bed after a medicinal brandy, and still in a lotta pain this morning.

P.S. moggie is being extra-specially affectionate this a.m.
Either she's feeling guilty or plotting to finish off wot she started.

Extracting blood was quite tricky this am, thought it was *2.9* but realised I was reading it upside down (delayed concussion perhaps) 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Kaylz

Oh no @MeeTooTeeTwo I hope your feeling better soon! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Oh no @MeeTooTeeTwo I hope your feeling better soon!
> xx


I'll be OK thanks  I've got Alexa to do my every wish.
_"Alexa put the kettle on" _- only problem is, by the time I hobble down to the kitchen, the kettle needs re-boiling.


----------



## Michael12420

Good Morning,  11.1!  The workmen have started on next doors roof.  The row and mess and dust is just incredible and I am cleaning my house from top to bottom because my sister will be here on Friday.  Doors and windows firmly shut.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today. Off to Birmingham in a couple of hours for fire training, home again Thursday.


----------



## Ljc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Friday 13th Part 2
> I've only got one word for you
> 
> *Nepheragainamigonnatakedapissouttaaanyonesphobia*
> 
> Thought I'd escaped any bad luck coming my way.
> The Fates got their own back yesterday!
> Mrs MeeToo went off to spend a few days with her sis leaving me to my own devices.
> What could possibly happen?
> Decided to move some stuff down to the basement. In so doing, (thought) I saw our mad moggie on the stair and did a quick side-step to avoid her.
> Result, went crashing the last few steps down into the abyss.
> Ended up smashing into the wall on my left side. Strange thing is, my right ankle and wrist hurt like Hell.
> Hobbled off to bed after a medicinal brandy, and still in a lotta pain this morning.
> 
> P.S. moggie is being extra-specially affectionate this a.m.
> Either she's feeling guilty or plotting to finish off wot she started.
> 
> Extracting blood was quite tricky this am, thought it was *2.9* but realised I was reading it upside down (delayed concussion perhaps)
> 
> Be safe everyone!


I love the title .

Oh no ,what are we going to do with you.  I hope your pain eases soon. Do you think you might need an X-ray .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ljc said:


> I love the title .
> 
> Oh no ,what are we going to do with you.  I hope your pain eases soon. Do you think you might need an X-ray .


I think I'm OK. Just a sprained ankle and wrist (you know how we men are )


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, it’s a 7.1 from me x


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 4.1 for me.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Michael12420

3 hours of housework and down to 3.2 - lunch beckons.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.0 on a cloudy warm day. Hope you all had a good weekend, I have no hospital appointments at the moment for this week, first time in months.

{{{HUGS}}} for @AJLang, take care.xxx

@MeeTooTeeTwo bad ole puddy tat, hope you recover quickly.

Have a good day folks and stay safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today  Yesterday was a beautiful day here - there was a glorious sunrise as I headed out for my run, lovely sunshine throughout the day, without being too hot, then a spectacular sunset


----------



## Hazel

Morning people - 4.4 today

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## SB2015

Morning early birds.  Missed yesterday as not quite back in the routine.

5.0 this morning, with Libre showing 3.7.  It is being very independent at present, having shown 7.3 last night whilst BG was 10.5 (reading about the finger of twirl was too much, but at least I knew the carbs.

Looking forward to hearing from @KARNAK this morning and hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.6 for me today  Yesterday was a beautiful day here - there was a glorious sunrise as I headed out for my run, lovely sunshine throughout the day, without being too hot, then a spectacular sunset


Sounds like you had a fabulous day.  We started with sunshine and then we got back from blackberry picking just as a drizzly rain set in.  Hoping for better weather today.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning people - 4.4 today
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone


Two 4s in a row @Hazel, are you reducing the lantus again?


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> Two 4s in a row @Hazel, are you reducing the lantus again?



I think I should Alan.   Visit to GP who sent me to optician yesterday as an emergency, scary!   Nothing worse than severe case of dry eyes.  Prescribed eye drops 4 times a day


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 this morning 

Running a bit late breakfast and dog walk then office bound


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I think I should Alan.   Visit to GP who sent me to optician yesterday as an emergency, scary!   Nothing worse than severe case of dry eyes.  Prescribed eye drops 4 times a day


Phew! Good news about the eyes!  I've got to go to the hospital tomorrow to see if they want to burn any more holes in my eyes (glaucoma-related, not diabetes)  I've been using some drops though, so hopefully that will have reduced the pressures


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Taking car in for MOT this morning and then possibly some fence painting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Have the task of starting to think about what we should get Bruce's nieces & nephews for Christmas, 2 of the girls will be 11 by then (just got a pair of earrings for one of their birthdays coming up on the 26th) and 1 nephew at 18! Think the girls will be getting necklaces but not sure on the others yet 

6.0 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, cracked and put a new libre sensor on yesterday, (I managed about 4 days without one and missed it too much). 
So, it gave me a 7.0 ten minutes ago, and the trace showed a steep upward line from 6am, now it’s saying sensor error, try again in ten minutes. I suspect I've just squashed it by lying on it, and it’s having a tantrum.Ah, normal service resumed, 6.6 now.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 8.3 today.

Yesterday had steroid injection in thumb joint, very painful despite local going in first.  Appointment was 1pm, before going in bg was 6.2 and got home just after 2 and levels had gone up to 15.4, expected a rise but not as quick as that, whacked in 5u and by tea time it was down to 9.2, upped basal by 60% and managed to keep below 9 all night according to libre.  Still sore this morning but not as painful as it was, hoping the damn things brings some relief.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* this lovely bright and sunny Autumn morning.
*Update* on the old sprained ankle - much improved today. Most of the swelling has gone and it's now turned that icky purplish yellowy colour. 
Didn't do too badly yesterday - my FitBit tells me I clocked up over 1300 steps. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Didn't do too badly yesterday - my FitBit tells me I clocked up over 1300 steps.


Should've had a fitbit for my grandad yesterday see what he did, had to send a complaint email to Stagecoach buses for him as the bus didn't turn up and go into Lidl's car park like it should, 86 years old, 1 hip replacement and uses a stick, he wasn't happy at all  xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Not  a good morning for me. 2.2 and fell over and hurt my arm.  3 morning hypo's in  a row. I'm sure it's because of the tremendous amount of housework being done ready for my sisters visit.  Either got to eat more or inject less.


----------



## karloc

Morning
5.3 at 1 week in with the big D.
5.7, 5.7, 5.7, 5.2 previous 4 mornings - could get addicted to this finger stabbing


----------



## Kaylz

karloc said:


> Morning
> 5.3 at 1 week in with the big D.
> 5.7, 5.7, 5.7, 5.2 previous 4 mornings - could get addicted to this finger stabbing


Congratulations on the 5.2 whatever day that was, we celebrate that here as a house special! 
xx


----------



## SB2015

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, 8.3 today.
> 
> Yesterday had steroid injection in thumb joint, very painful despite local going in first.  Appointment was 1pm, before going in bg was 6.2 and got home just after 2 and levels had gone up to 15.4, expected a rise but not as quick as that, whacked in 5u and by tea time it was down to 9.2, upped basal by 60% and managed to keep below 9 all night according to libre.  Still sore this morning but not as painful as it was, hoping the damn things brings some relief.


When I have had a cortisone injection I now increase my basal beforehand, as I too end up with a steep rise to high levels.  I haven’t been brave enough too Bolus beforehand, but do so as soon as I know how much they are putting in.  I have also found I need that big increased basal and Bolus for a couple days after and I then bring it gradually down again over sometimes a couple of weeks.  I then am very happy to eventually have a hypo.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  Not  a good morning for me. 2.2 and fell over and hurt my arm.  3 morning hypo's in  a row. I'm sure it's because of the tremendous amount of housework being done ready for my sisters visit.  Either got to eat more or inject less.


Sounds like you need less insulin, or less housework!  Offer your sister some shades on arrival.


----------



## SB2015

karloc said:


> Morning
> 5.3 at 1 week in with the big D.
> 5.7, 5.7, 5.7, 5.2 previous 4 mornings - could get addicted to this finger stabbing


Well done Karloff.  Sounds like you are getting to grips with things.


----------



## Ljc

karloc said:


> Morning
> 5.3 at 1 week in with the big D.
> 5.7, 5.7, 5.7, 5.2 previous 4 mornings - could get addicted to this finger stabbing


WOW and only 1week in,  I am impressed.


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  Not  a good morning for me. 2.2 and fell over and hurt my arm.  3 morning hypo's in  a row. I'm sure it's because of the tremendous amount of housework being done ready for my sisters visit.  Either got to eat more or inject less.


Maybe you need to do a bit of both. I hope your arm isn’t too sore now.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> I think I should Alan.   Visit to GP who sent me to optician yesterday as an emergency, scary!   Nothing worse than severe case of dry eyes.  Prescribed eye drops 4 times a day


That’s great news about your eyes .  Isn’t it fun trying to get drops in your eyes, they seem to go everywy but in the eyes .


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I have no idea why it went up to over 16 at 2am but fortunately I didn't correct because I woke up with a 5.9.  It would be misbehaving when I've got a HBA1C due any time.  Records won't show that my HBA1C was high due to a broken foot.


----------



## karloc

Ljc said:


> WOW and only 1week in, I am impressed.


Thanks, It's been a big change but beginning to understand the part Insulin plays in our body.
Big thanks to everyone on here that has helped me understand things I needed to do and also I found watching many of Dr Fung's youtube videos insightful. Insulin being the cause, BG being the symptom.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. It is a beautiful day here a lovely change from yesterday which was full and dreary.  
Woke to 3.2 scan oops was 4.0 on the finger phew I had a pre brekkie treat of two glucose tabs (yuk)  just to play safe as I can go either up or down when I go for my mornings wee, I never had to think about  about things like that pre insulin  but these few inconveniences are more than worth it.  

I let dad have the other twirl yesterday , he thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Went to sleep on 5.1, woke up on 7.2, nice straight line lacking probably a single unit of Levemir. Work in progress, that’s the story of diabetes.

Lovely sunny day. One of my news alerts said that there is going to be a heatwave for a fortnight. That was from the Sun, so expect a change in weather before the end of the week.

I’ve finished Stephen King’s new book, The Institution. I’ve finished it because I couldn’t stop reading it. Great fun, structured such that it would be easy to film or turn up as a Netflix series. I’m sure that’s no accident.

Anyway, I’ve got another trip into the village today, nothing exciting. The rest of the day is phone calls in and out, shifting money around. None of this money is real, it’s just numbers in a computer. Bit like the National Debt. That’s not real either, because if every nation has a National Debt, to whom do they owe the money? 

When you’ve given that a moments thought, have a good day folks


----------



## SB2015

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I have no idea why it went up to over 16 at 2am but fortunately I didn't correct because I woke up with a 5.9.  It would be misbehaving when I've got a HBA1C due any time.  Records won't show that my HBA1C was high due to a broken foot.


No it won’t know but you do.  It is only a number to help us measure things.
Hard to think like that when it does not come out as we want it to.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 10.8 on a beautiful sunny day 23.C at the moment. Felt a bit out of sorts last night but ok now, I don`t know with keeping my BGL`s high to try too gain my hypo awareness back is really affecting me? 

Nice to see you on board @karloc, great figures, (jealous).

What are you like @Michael12420, you can`t keep it up with those low morning figures. We are all concerned for your long term health, as @Northerner has stated previously and others including myself, speak with your DSN/DR/ HCP. You know what to do you`ve said it yourself, lower your Insulin or eat more carbs or both, please let us know tomorrow morning you have taken action, take care my friend.

@SB2015 thankyou feeling better today.xxx

Off out at 13:00 for my walk, take care all of you and enjoy your day.


----------



## karloc

KARNAK said:


> Nice to see you on board @karloc, great figures, (jealous).


Thanks @KARNAK ,Very different for me as a self inflicted Type 2 I would say


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Bit like the National Debt. That’s not real either, because if every nation has a National Debt, to whom do they owe the money?


Well, me for a start! I have some premium bonds, and buying any sort of government National Savings product is effectively lending money to the government.
Of course, they spent some of the money years ago, and are continuing to borrow, and now have to fund interest payments on it for ever more to the tune of £2000 a year per household currently, I think.( I don’t get anything like that, I hasten to add, just the very occasional £25 'win')


----------



## nonethewiser

SB2015 said:


> When I have had a cortisone injection I now increase my basal beforehand, as I too end up with a steep rise to high levels.  I haven’t been brave enough too Bolus beforehand, but do so as soon as I know how much they are putting in.  I have also found I need that big increased basal and Bolus for a couple days after and I then bring it gradually down again over sometimes a couple of weeks.  I then am very happy to eventually have a hypo.



Sound advice my friend.

Trouble with bolus before is delays, clinics run behind and you never know if  xray is required before seeing specialist, with being 6.2 before didn't want to up basal for same reasons.

Still on the 60% basal increase which is keeping things steady, for now anyway.  Watching arrows on libre for straight downward symbol, will check during night just to be safe, hand is feeling much better tonight.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 6.2 today. Am off back to bed to hopefully catch up on a few more zeds. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 and a bottom-of-the-ocean-hugging flatfish through the night   Off to the eye hospital today to see if they want to burn another hole in my irises, wish me luck!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.
Good luck @Northerner


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here.

Hope it goes well @Northerner.


----------



## eggyg

Bon matin mes amis, or something like that! First full day of our Continental adventure, 7.2. Have been awake and pottering about since 6, French time, but did BGs so DP at play. In Giverny for four days so off to see Monsieur Monet’s bit of lawn and pond later, first a walk to the local market to stock up the gite. Hope you all have a great day, we will.


----------



## karloc

Good Morning all.
and Drum Roll ................. 4.7


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone and good luck @Northerner 
6.9 for me today and off to the hospital for a cystoscopy at 9, what a pleasant way to start the day! Looking for more calcified mesh so let’s hope they don’t find any, already had some removed 7 years ago, c’est la vie.
My brother has just found out he is pre-diabetic so I’m going to try and help him adjust his diet, his cholesterol also high and his PSA, though thankfully not too much higher, and finally but very sadly my friend at work has just passed away from secondary cancer, she was only 58 and incredibly brave. Puts our own lives into perspective.
Have a good day all and stay safe xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting another high read of 9.3 this morning.

By lunch time 1pm it will be down to around 5.0.

Due to text my DSN next week with fortnightly avengers to see what she thinks


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. I’ve got my Libre sensor on the arm I seem to sleep on most, so a couple of V shaped dips during the night.
Good luck today, @Northerner and @SueEK, and anyone else with hospital visits.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.0 on a FP, 5.1 scan so this sensor is doing quite well 

No plans for the day, was supposed to be getting the sleeping bag hung out to dry after washing it in the bath over the last 2 days but it's started raining 

@Northerner and @SueEK good luck at the hospital and so sorry to hear about your friend Sue

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Looks like IKEA is on the agenda today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.6 and a bottom-of-the-ocean-hugging flatfish through the night   Off to the eye hospital today to see if they want to burn another hole in my irises, wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 12335


Good luck .


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 4.8 on waking with downward arrow on libre, so time to trim back on basal rate or chance going back to normal, will see how it goes.

Northie, good luck at eye clinic mate.


----------



## AJLang

After all of my crazy BG Levels, I’m very pleased to say that last night was a very smooth line in the 6’s waking up with a 6.5


----------



## AJLang

Good luck Northerner and Sue at the hospital.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning everyone and good luck @Northerner
> 6.9 for me today and off to the hospital for a cystoscopy at 9, what a pleasant way to start the day! Looking for more calcified mesh so let’s hope they don’t find any, already had some removed 7 years ago, c’est la vie.
> My brother has just found out he is pre-diabetic so I’m going to try and help him adjust his diet, his cholesterol also high and his PSA, though thankfully not too much higher, and finally but very sadly my friend at work has just passed away from secondary cancer, she was only 58 and incredibly brave. Puts our own lives into perspective.
> Have a good day all and stay safe xx


Good luck today Sue  Hope your brother is the type to take sisterly advice  I'm very sorry to hear about your friend, that is far too young


----------



## Ljc

@SueEK . I hope they don’t find any.  
I am sorry to hear about your  friend.


----------



## Ljc

I too hope your brother listens to your advise Sue.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, hope you are are well.    4.7 for me today

@Northener, I hope all goes well

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Jodee

Oh dear after 5 days of 4.8 and 5.6 I stopped doing finger testing for a few days, this morning its crept up to 7.5 (just because I wasn't looking).  ho hum back to the watching.

Good day to all - have as good day.


----------



## Veenorthants

I don't know what is wrong with me, I keep forgetting, forgetting to finger prick, forgetting to write results on here, getting high results at mo for no particular reason...... so here goes I have remembered what my results are so memory not completely failing,   yesterday morning 8.8 and this morning 10.1 

sorry for you loss @SueEK life just isnt fair at times and  your right it does put things into perspective
good luck@Northerner


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's a Strictly Come Dancing seven for me today 

Hope all goes well at the eye hospital @Northerner and for your appointment @SueEK 

Smacked my broken foot into a cupboard yesterday and it really hurts - I must stop trying to move furniture on crutches! When will I learn?

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nearly back to normal now. Managed to get out and about to visit the local shops on foot (the weather was much too nice for staying indoors.) 
Mrs Mee Too returned from her sister’s last night. I had the sneaking suspicion that she thought I’d been swinging the lead for the last couple of days in her absence 
because certain things that I’d said I’d do haven’t been done. However, when I slipped off the support bandage and showed her an ankle that still 
resembled a puffy slightly anaemic aubergine, I detected an increase in her sympathy levels. 

Despite being reassured twice by Argos yesterday, that I’d receive my delayed birthday pressie of the latest all singing and dancing 
Alexa fuelled FitBit Smart Watch, the Yodel delivery, as usual, turned into a Nodelivery. They really are a bunch of other words beginning with B. 
I used to buy my wine from on-line wholesalers and after having a couple of deliveries smashed to smithereens by the aforementioned Yodellers, 
I’ve closed the account and placed my first order with old Beardy Branson instead. A shipment to replenish my stocks is due to arrive tomorrow, 
no delivery details as yet. Oh, please Lord, don’t let it the lime-green peril.

Oh, nearly forgot 6.7 for me this morning. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 gently increasing over night Basal and waking figure is gently coming down. Another glorious day although slightly cooler 22.C, if the world was flat I could see @eggyg in France.

Good luck @Northerner & @SueEK.

So sorry about your friend @SueEK.

Have a good day folks, stay safe as always.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Bonjour. A Len Goodman today for me. SEVEN! Had a great day yesterday, didn’t do Monet’s Garden, ran out of time. We walked one of the many trails around here leading to the next town and crossed the Seine and watched the barges, we returned back along the Seine, again along a fantastic trail, all clean, lots of seating, suitable for everyone. Altogether 20k steps, and the weather was just fab. Doing the house and gardens today, probably will spend most of the day there as well as visiting the Impressionists Museum. Both are just 5 minutes walk away from our accommodation. Avez vous le bon jour. I’ll be fluent by the end of the week!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, bg has settled back down and woke to 6.1 with a smooth line on libre overnight.

All this got me thinking, as diabetics we have to juggle so many balls, even when  having a  jab that most folk just take for granted.


----------



## karloc

Good Morning   4.7 for the second day

And first visit with diabetes nurse today - interested to see what she says


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.3 this morning 

Seems a long week looking forward to my weekend golf


----------



## Ljc

karloc said:


> Good Morning   4.7 for the second day
> 
> And first visit with diabetes nurse today - interested to see what she says


I hope it goes well and that she knows her stuff.  Oh it’s likely you’ll be told not to test the Hb1ac is all you need etc etc


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.1 here...ooh, I love pasta but it’s a devil to jab for.

Sunshine! I’m sporting shorts and legs covered in goosebumps for my morning walk...brrrr.


----------



## Ljc

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, bg has settled back down and woke to 6.1 with a smooth line on libre overnight.
> 
> All this got me thinking, as diabetics we have to juggle so many balls, even when  having a  jab that most folk just take for granted.


Thanks for reminding me , mine is Tuesday


----------



## Ljc

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here...ooh, I love pasta but it’s a devil to jab for.
> 
> Sunshine! I’m sporting shorts and legs covered in goosebumps for my morning walk...brrrr.




Enjoy your  walk. 

The sun hasn’t arrived here yet . We have a blue sky with a few fluffy clouds and amazingly....no breeze


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

First stop vampires to see how the manky bone marrow is behaving.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
5.2 finger 4.4 on my newish sensor and a nice overnight flatfish. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here after a rage bolus at 5am. Pasta is the devil, isn’t it, @Bloden. It was a Tagliatelle with a rich sauce, followed by a few spoonfuls of daughter's crème brûlée in a pub yesterday evening that did it. 2 hours after it I was treating a hypo, then i went sky high in the middle of the night. Should have split the bolus, it’s easy to see that now!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Went on to Accu-Chek to order some battery vouchers to find you cant log into your account at the moment, must write my meter’s serial number down so I don’t have to look at it when I need batteries lol

Very cold and misty here this morning, already got the fleece pj top on 

6.6 for me this morning

Hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, its a high 9.1 for me


----------



## SB2015

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, bg has settled back down and woke to 6.1 with a smooth line on libre overnight.
> 
> All this got me thinking, as diabetics we have to juggle so many balls, even when  having a  jab that most folk just take for granted.


Nice to read this this morning and be reminded of just how clever we all are.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here after a rage bolus at 5am. Pasta is the devil, isn’t it, @Bloden. It was a Tagliatelle with a rich sauce, followed by a few spoonfuls of daughter's crème brûlée in a pub yesterday evening that did it. 2 hours after it I was treating a hypo, then i went sky high in the middle of the night. Should have split the bolus, it’s easy to see that now!


Pasta is definitely a pest.  Glad to have had access to an abundance of courgette over the past weeks and have courgetti to carry yummy sauces.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here...ooh, I love pasta but it’s a devil to jab for.
> 
> Sunshine! I’m sporting shorts and legs covered in goosebumps for my morning walk...brrrr.


Oops.  I have never found a satisfactory solution for pasta.
I hope the walk was warm and sunny.


----------



## SB2015

karloc said:


> Good Morning   4.7 for the second day
> 
> And first visit with diabetes nurse today - interested to see what she says


I hope all goes well.  Take along a nice to badge onto which you can put the big gold start that they will surely give you.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning.

Sunny walk to Pilates, lunch out (well 1/2 a cheese scone), choir, massage and then weaving before my other choir.  A busy but very enjoyable day to look forward to.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, 4.6 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I live at the top of a fairly steep hill. Most every other day I do the 35-40-minute round trip to the local shops (even if I don’t need to buy anything).
Climbing the hill equates to about 6 or 7 flights of stairs. On quite a number of occasions my Good Samaritan next door neighbour has stopped to offer me a lift.
It took a while to convince him that I wasn’t being anti-social, explaining that the exercise was good for me.
Yesterday, when I was half-way up, the old aubergine ankle started to hurt a bit.
Just then, said neighbour drew alongside, gave me a big grin and a thumbs-up.

And then the bar-steward drove on by. Life’s a bit**!
*5.8* this misty moisty morn.

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

6.2 yesterday morning and 5.6 today which is a pleasant change after a few 3.x and 9.y bouncing around for the past week. Felt slightly under the weather so wonder if I had a low level infection?


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I was chasing Levemir last night. Went to bed on 8.1, read my Kindle for 20 minutes, and found 6.1. Woke in the night for a wee, 4.1. Had a couple of Dextro tabs and woke up proper on 6.2. 

I’m still 6.2 after a couple of hours. If I’d only taken one Dextro I reckon I’d be an HS. Oh well, in range is in range. Who cares?

It’s sensor change day today. 7 hours to go, though I think I might do the switch after the shave and shower. Nowt wrong with a bit of profligacy, is there?

Don’t answer that.

It was a bit misty first thing, but it’s nice and sunny now for my trip into the village for a prescription, fly spray and some veg. RayBans at the ready (more profligacy)

Have a good day folks, don’t forget to do something kind


----------



## MikeyBikey

mikeyB said:


> It was a bit misty first thing, but it’s nice and sunny now for my trip into the village for a prescription, fly spray and some veg. RayBans at the ready (more profligacy)
> 
> Have a good day folks, don’t forget to do something kind



I find if I forget my sunglasses when I go for my eye check I come out to brilliant sunshine with dilated pupils or, in the winter, an array of HID and LED headlamps! If I remember them I come out to heavy skies and pouring rain! Why?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.3 and dropping, 2.4 at the moment but batteries ran out on my meter. Opened my new meter and set it up, tested still 2.4. A few JB`s and laundry washed and dried back up to 5.1, weather is excellent  but I have my second week of carb counting (TIFA) course so indoors all afternoon.

I love pasta @Bloden & @Robin & @SB2015  but can never get the Bolus right.

For all folks with appointments today, good luck.

Mr & Mrs @eggyg are enjoying their selves in France on their six week tour of Europe, (just jealous) hope they have a wonderful time.

Take care folks, have a lucky day but stay safe.


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeyBikey said:


> I find if I forget my sunglasses when I go for my eye check I come out to brilliant sunshine with dilated pupils or, in the winter, an array of HID and LED headlamps! If I remember them I come out to heavy skies and pouring rain! Why?


For the same reason I carry my umbrella with me if I dont want it to rain!!
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Another Len Goodman for me, well at least I’m consistent! Just a quickie today as we’re off to The Palace of Versailles very soon. Trying to beat the queues! Au revoir.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, finally Friday has arrived... its a 7.8 for me this morning.  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.3 this morning.

We are getting a new front room carpet laid today plus a new tv stand, corner tables and table and chairs - it’s a good day for me to be at the office


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Well tomorrow it’ll be mine and Bruce’s 10 year anniversary!!  I haven’t got him much but it is a beautiful love coin that I bought a protective capsule for as well

Didn’t sleep very well last night and the twice I got to sleep I woke up crying with a nightmare , yes 28 this year but this happens quite a lot with me 

Anyways its a 6.6 for me 

Hope you all have a nice day! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather baffling 10.1 for me on the libre. All was going well until about 4am then lift off. 8.8 on the finger post cat feeding so an extra unit with brekkie should sort it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

6.8 this morning and no idea what happened overnight as sensor ended, swiper needed charging, .... so activating new sensor this morning.

Enjoy Versailles @eggyg , hope you still recognise your living room @Rob51 
Good level @Kaylz considering such a scary night.  Sleep well tonight.

Off to do more weaving today in another lovely sunny day.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, very misty outside but sure sun will soon clear it, 6.7 on waking after a small correction before bed.  Have a good day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Irritating 9.2! I was under 5 before bed so topped up but obviously that bit too much! ☹️


----------



## karloc

Good Morning 
And the scores on the doors today are ......  4.7 

Interestingly yesterday managed to push it down to 4.5 and it bounced back to 4.8 with no carbs in, yay I can turn fat into glucose. (well interesting to me )


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2* on another fine autumnal day.

It’s patently obvious that there’s a new series of Peaky Blinders on TV at the moment, as all the young lads are sporting that Shelby haircut. 
I’d like to be all hip and trendy and get one too, but sadly I’d look like Gregor Fisher’s baldy man.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning. Another Len Goodman for me, well at least I’m consistent! Just a quickie today as we’re off to The Palace of Versailles very soon. Trying to beat the queues! Au revoir.


Versailles is just beautiful, I hope you have a lovely time and sounds like you are having a great time x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning form the sunny E Kent coast. 
Woke to 6.4 finger bodge 5.4 scan with a beautiful overnight flat line .  Had two bleeders  this morning, it’s been months since I had one then I go and get two in one sitting . 

It’s looking like I need to reduce my bolus by half a unit  I’ve already had to reduce the time I need to wait after jabbing for brekkie  to a much more reasonable 25 minutes 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - 5.6 today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, awful night, up to the loo about 5 times and bit of tummy ache, think it’s the cystoscopy I had the other day. It didn’t go well, they found multiple areas of calcification which was horrible to see on the screen. The urology registrar had never seen it before and neither had the nurses and the looks on their faces didn’t help me either. Am now being referred urgently to the ‘top guy’ so probably another few months before I’m seen. He also found a fistula which they had originally ruled out. I also have calcification in other lady areas. Am so fed up with it this has been going on for years and years and is all due to having had a mesh implanted 20 years ago for urinary incontinence from having my children. These problems for many people are only now surfacing and basically the mesh breaks down, calcifies and becomes like sharp razors. For some people this in turn damages the nerves and there are people with terrible pain,thankfully not me but I’m very worried about nerve damage when they attempt to remove it. Feeling really cheesed off at the mo but I know there’s nothing I can do and am in their hands but the surgeons have so little experience of dealing with this it is worrying.

7.8 this morning which isn’t surprising. Have a good day, it is a beautiful sunny day here in Brighton x


----------



## Ljc

SueEK said:


> Morning all, awful night, up to the loo about 5 times and bit of tummy ache, think it’s the cystoscopy I had the other day. It didn’t go well, they found multiple areas of calcification which was horrible to see on the screen. The urology registrar had never seen it before and neither had the nurses and the looks on their faces didn’t help me either. Am now being referred urgently to the ‘top guy’ so probably another few months before I’m seen. He also found a fistula which they had originally ruled out. I also have calcification in other lady areas. Am so fed up with it this has been going on for years and years and is all due to having had a mesh implanted 20 years ago for urinary incontinence from having my children. These problems for many people are only now surfacing and basically the mesh breaks down, calcifies and becomes like sharp razors. For some people this in turn damages the nerves and there are people with terrible pain,thankfully not me but I’m very worried about nerve damage when they attempt to remove it. Feeling really cheesed off at the mo but I know there’s nothing I can do and am in their hands but the surgeons have so little experience of dealing with this it is worrying.
> 
> 7.8 this morning which isn’t surprising. Have a good day, it is a beautiful sunny day here in Brighton x


((((HUG))))
How worrying for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me today. I'm back home now after my training course in Birmingham. Passed everything so now the fun will start at work!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Anitram said:


> 4.8 this morning, same as yesterday. Last four days 4.8, 5.2 4.8, 4.8 - this is uncharted territory for me.  Not doing anything different. Used to getting mainly 5s and an occasional 6, but 4s have always been rare.
> 
> Martin



Yr trajectory just looks so much like mine. Stock-standard T2 fortunately caught before yr pancreas completely toasted; hepatic insulin resistance dealt with most likely via a bit of weight loss, so waking levels back to "normal" because overnight gluconeogenesis no longer badly regulated.  

Sod all to do with carbs, that, and unless you have some remaining peripheral insulin resistance issues causing high post-prandial levels, you can probably ditch carb restrictions and check out of the D-hotel at yr leisure, at least unless you stack weight back on.

Seems that way to me, at any rate.  (As I understand it, that's all stock-standard mainstream non-Internet-guru non-Yotube-guru medical stuff, by the way.)


----------



## Docb

A routine 5.5 for me, and generally in the same boat as Anitram.

Much in what you say Eddy but I would not dismiss carb ideas too quickly.  Carb restriction worked for me in getting high levels down to normal but I have yet to do the reverse experiment - eating a Cornish pasty with a load of chips - to see if my newly rejuvenated system could deal with the glucose burden.  Either way up, I reckon I can be less restrictive on carbs without any undue problems.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 on a very fine day, winds a bit blowy but 23.C on the outside temp gauge. Off to get my hair cut lunch time, number 3 all over. Had a good day yesterday so going too relish that, having new smoke and carbon monoxide alarms fitted this afternoon, courtesy of Paignton Fire Brigade.

So sorry you had rotten news @SueEK, prayers for you as always, please take care.

What are you like @Kaylz, fancy having nightmares so close to your anniversary, happy 10th for tomorrow.

Right hair cut time, enjoy your day folks, smile for the camera.


----------



## SueEK

SueEK said:


> Morning all, awful night, up to the loo about 5 times and bit of tummy ache, think it’s the cystoscopy I had the other day. It didn’t go well, they found multiple areas of calcification which was horrible to see on the screen. The urology registrar had never seen it before and neither had the nurses and the looks on their faces didn’t help me either. Am now being referred urgently to the ‘top guy’ so probably another few months before I’m seen. He also found a fistula which they had originally ruled out. I also have calcification in other lady areas. Am so fed up with it this has been going on for years and years and is all due to having had a mesh implanted 20 years ago for urinary incontinence from having my children. These problems for many people are only now surfacing and basically the mesh breaks down, calcifies and becomes like sharp razors. For some people this in turn damages the nerves and there are people with terrible pain,thankfully not me but I’m very worried about nerve damage when they attempt to remove it. Feeling really cheesed off at the mo but I know there’s nothing I can do and am in their hands but the surgeons have so little experience of dealing with this it is worrying.
> 
> 7.8 this morning which isn’t surprising. Have a good day, it is a beautiful sunny day here in Brighton x



UPDATE: had a letter this morning with appointment to see the ‘top _lady_’ on Wednesday!!


----------



## Rob51

SB2015 said:


> 6.8 this morning and no idea what happened overnight as sensor ended, swiper needed charging, .... so activating new sensor this morning.
> 
> Enjoy Versailles @eggyg , hope you still recognise your living room @Rob51
> Good level @Kaylz considering such a scary night.  Sleep well tonight.
> 
> Off to do more weaving today in another lovely sunny day.


Wife as just informed me that I need to shave the door as the carpet is a lot thicker than the previous carpet - oh well that's my Saturday evening sorted


----------



## Eddy Edson

Anitram said:


> I have lost a couple of stone Eddy, but at 14st and just under 6ft I don't think I had a weight issue. Diabetes has dropped me down to 12st so a much healthier weight.



That's the 15% reduction the Newcastle folks & other credible groups set as the target for "remission", not very dependent on where you started from in BMI terms - obese, overweight, normal. What counts is where in the bod the weight stacks up.  In any case, at 14st and just under 6ft you had a BMI of ~27, which is officially "overweight". 

But, whatever! You've got the beast under control, which is the important thing.

@Docb - I was thinking in terms of fruit & whole grains, not stuff that nobody should eat anyway


----------



## Veenorthants

Sorry to read your news @SueEK but pleased you have an app sooner rather than later. Hopefully they will put your mind at rest slightly. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Docb

Yes Eddy, thought you might draw a line at pie and double chips. 

Did deliberately have a bit higher carb lunch today - a soup into which I threw some potatoes from the fridge along with a ham salad, a couple of oat biscuits with a pear and a few raspberries from the garden.  Normally expect a noon reading between 6.5 and 7.5 for the same lunch without the spuds. Today 9.4.  The extra carb from the spuds quite clearly had made a difference so i don't think I can write off carb intake completely.


----------



## Docb

Have you seen my contribution to your thread on post prandial testing where I have posted a graph of how I would expect my BG to vary through the day?  If you had a similar graph, it would tell you how your 6.7 fits in with what you might expect.  My guess is that it would be within your normal range. The 9.4 I reported is well outside my normal range for a test at that time of day and my conclusion that "it was the spuds" is, I think, reasonable.


----------



## nonethewiser

SueEK said:


> UPDATE: had a letter this morning with appointment to see the ‘top _lady_’ on Wednesday!!



Wish you all the luck in the world Sue, really do, take care my friend.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> UPDATE: had a letter this morning with appointment to see the ‘top _lady_’ on Wednesday!!


Hoping for a good outcome Sue {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Bonjour. A slightly better 6.4 today, possibly something to do with the 27,000 steps I walked yesterday in Versailles Palace and Gardens, in the heat, followed by a hypo just as we were finishing our 9 hour visit! Down to 3, which is not like me at all, it all happened in about 30 seconds, raging hunger, the sweats, feeling weird, shaky.  Five jelly babies later felt well enough to walk the kilometre to the car park, 7.2 by this stage. Two hours to drive the 65 kms back to Giverny, and down to a 4. Four slices of French baguette sorted that! Off on our travels again today, down to Limoges, a two night stopover on the way to stay with family in the south but we’ll visit Rocamadour and Oradour-sur-Glane, a deserted village from WW2, whilst there.  Have a fab weekend everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 4.6, meant to be a sunny day so will catch up with gardening, already leaves are starting to turn and fall.


----------



## Michael12420

Housework finally completed.  Picked my sister up yesterday from Jaen.  Had a nice salmon meal last night with sauteed potatoes and three small truffles for pud.  4.4 this morning.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.7 this morning lowest read of week,

Off to golf club shortly for Saturday competition


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks
Logging on with a 6.7 happy with this considering....

Hope y'all have a pain free but happy weekend.
Take care
WL


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, its a 8.1 from me at 615am.  
Enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. Overnight levels indicate that a basal change may be required. A shame that my sensor is about to expire and I haven't got another.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 

Well 10 year anniversary and it's no cuddles or kisses for Bruce, I still have the cold lingering and this is entering its 4th or 5th week!  (apparently there was a woman in the charity shop yesterday that's now into the 7th week of it!) but Bruce has it full on so he isn't getting near me, I just cant deal with getting it back full on again!

Anyway it's a 6.3 for me, neighbours came noisily up the stairs with their kids age 2 and 7 at near 11pm last night and didn't bother being quiet when they got in the house either so I'm not in the best of moods

Hope you have a great day folks! Oh and here's what Bruce got me!  xx


----------



## Ljc

Got d morning  . Its another sunny one here , the central heating cane in again this morning.

Woke to 7.7 with a 6.6 scan.  I hope my sensor has not started to play up mI am also hoping it was telling 
fibs.
 
I had been dozing in the chair , as is my habit I scanned when I woke , the scan said 2.3 with a slanted up arrow I had no symptoms so I double checked , finger bodge said 7.8 .

Hope you l, have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Well 10 year anniversary and it's no cuddles or kisses for Bruce, I still have the cold lingering and this is entering its 4th or 5th week!  (apparently there was a woman in the charity shop yesterday that's now into the 7th week of it!) but Bruce has it full on so he isn't getting near me, I just cant deal with getting it back full on again!
> 
> Anyway it's a 6.3 for me, neighbours came noisily up the stairs with their kids age 2 and 7 at near 11pm last night and didn't bother being quiet when they got in the house either so I'm not in the best of moods
> 
> Hope you have a great day folks! Oh and here's what Bruce got me!  xx
> View attachment 12354


I hope you are both better soon. Lovely prezzies


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today and it's back to work I go.


----------



## eggyg

wirralass said:


> Good morning folks
> Logging on with a 6.7 happy with this considering....
> 
> Hope y'all have a pain free but happy weekend.
> Take care
> WL


Well hello WL. How lovely to see you back amongst the fold. Hope you’re well. X


----------



## karloc

Morning all.
4.9 today 0.2 up on last few day but I guess still a good figure


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  6.2 this morning with a nice level night.

I hope your appointment is successful @SueEK .  
Glad you enjoyed Versailles @eggyg 
Happy anniversary @Kaylz.

A lazier day today as hip and knee complaining about a busy day yesterday.
Time to finish my book.


----------



## SB2015

karloc said:


> Morning all.
> 4.9 today 0.2 up on last few day but I guess still a good figure


All readings are ‘ish’ so being up a tiny bit on yesterday is no worry.
Did you get the pack of gold stars that you deserve.


----------



## Ljc

karloc said:


> Morning all.
> 4.9 today 0.2 up on last few day but I guess still a good figure


Its not a good figure It’s a great figure!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7 *this morning.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Well hello WL. How lovely to see you back amongst the fold. Hope you’re well. X


Bonjour. That's nice of you @eggyg, thank you. I'm easing my way back slowly. I'm fair to middling as they say, much going on with my health atm but trying to remain positive.
Hope you & Mr eggyg are well and enjoying your French holiday.
Take care
WL xx


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.8 for me. Overnight levels indicate that a basal change may be required. A shame that my sensor is about to expire and I haven't got another.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Have you tried to get them on prescription?  I've found they are absolutely cost-effective for me, particularly since they are much more accurate this time around (from when I was using them last year). I've used about 1 box of test strips in the past 3 months, and a lot of those were from when I had dodgy sensors and didn't trust the scans, or to check a new sensor was starting off accurately.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Have you tried to get them on prescription?  I've found they are absolutely cost-effective for me, particularly since they are much more accurate this time around (from when I was using them last year). I've used about 1 box of test strips in the past 3 months, and a lot of those were from when I had dodgy sensors and didn't trust the scans, or to check a new sensor was starting off accurately.


I've got my review in October so I'll be asking then.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning folks, another beautiful day.

5.4 for me today

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a cloudy but warm day, 23.C. Just a bit of shopping today so not up to much, I usually spend the afternoon with friends at a local club but not today. Having said that just had a text, being picked up at 13:00 for a sea food festival over in Brixham. 

Stay well and safe @SueEK, thinking of you. {{{HUGS}}}xxx

Happy anniversary @Kaylz and snotty nose Bruce, lovely necklace Kaylz.

Still haven`t heard from @Lanny or @HOBIE.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 7.2, after an odd up and down line overnight. All within range, mind. Must have been lying on the sensor. That 7.2 includes DP.

No home game today. Shame, it’s a lovely day. Totally wrong for September, which TV weather presenters don’t mention. Wonder why not? Anyway, Rovers are away at Reading. I’ll get score updates on my watch. That happens at home games as well, which is a bit superfluous. Dumb technology 

Nothing to do, nowhere to go, so it’s reading papers on the balcony today, and drinking no sugar IrnBru tokerp the caffeine levels up to functioning level. Tomorrow it’s off to the cinema to sit through 165 minutes of IT Part 2. Better have a reduced fluid intake

Have a good day folks, batten down the hatches if you live in the South West.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK it is isn't it! Even though we aren't married a ten year wedding anniversary is Tin so that's what the heart is made from by a place in Cornwall! 

I messaged Lanny about a week ago but haven't had a response, I don't have a contact number but have her address so may do a bit of digging see if I can get anything or try sending a letter
xx


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, 4.1 this morning, a bit behind with my posting, came back from Wales yesterday afternoon, where I've been beach riding and walking (and visiting pubs) with daughter, and got up at the crack this morning to go to watch the cross country phase of the Blenheim horse trials.


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> @KARNAK it is isn't it! Even though we aren't married a ten year wedding anniversary is Tin so that's what the heart is made from by a place in Cornwall!
> 
> I messaged Lanny about a week ago but haven't had a response, I don't have a contact number but have her address so may do a bit of digging see if I can get anything or try sending a letter
> xx



 Hi kaylz Tin is a popular metal from Cornwall, sadly a lot of the tin mines have closed due too cost . Treasure what you have, hope it stay`s as glorious as it looks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 7.7 this morning

Off to golf club for a coffee then a lads knock


----------



## MikeyBikey

Snap Rob51 - 7.7 after being woken by police helicopter at 5:30. Hope they caught them!


----------



## Hazel

Woohoo, house special of 5.2 today.

Good morning all, enjoy your day


----------



## eggyg

Bonjour mes amis. A disappointing 7.4 considering or possibly why, I didn’t have any carbs from 3 o’clock yesterday. We’re now in Limoges. We stopped off in Orléans for lunch on the way, and found a festival was on, fantastic atmosphere and great weather.  Forecast is heavy rain today but it seems quite fitting as we’re visiting Oradour sur Glane. Google it, very sad story. Then we will go into the centre of Limoges, it’s famous for its pottery, and have a mooch about. Hope you all have a sunny Sunday, unlike us.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning! 

I’ve been having issues with my Accu-Chek Aviva Expert meter where it becomes temperamental and won’t switch on sometimes so I shot them an email last Thursday where they offered to replace the meter and I send the faulty one back, received the return stuff for the faulty meter on Friday but only got the new meter yesterday so old one “decontaminated” and popped in the bag with the declaration form and ready to be posted tomorrow, anyways not having any control solution in to check the accuracy of the new meter I thought I’d do a comparison with the faulty one, 0.4mmol out so very close indeed but more interesting that a Libre scan also matched the new meter test spot on! Yes not ideal readings but this was after my dinner lol, I can’t even get the meter registered and the warranty activated as unavailable to do on their website just now and the warranty card wasn’t in the box! I’ll send another email tomorrow as I’ve also lost my voice so talking on the phone isn’t an option either lol 
 

Anyways 6.9 for me on this dull looking day, Bruce has promised me a back massage later as my back is so sore, suppose it happens when you don't have a proper bed 

Have a lovely day folks! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

More gardening to do if the rain holds off for a few hours.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 7.6 on waking. Overcast outside, change from yesterday as sun was out in all its glory.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. I was woken up at 4am by a clap of thunder and a huge rainstorm. I gather more will be along later.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> The ruins of Oradour were chosen for the opening of the TV series World at War, with the words 'on a summer's day in 1944 the soldiers came. Nobody lives here now'. One of many examples of Nazi brutality and of the SS in particular.
> 
> Martin


We went there in the summer - it was really moving as well as shocking.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. The Libre says 6.2 this morning.

Drove through an exhilarating lightning  / rain storm last night...hopefully we won’t get a repeat on this morning’s walk!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. The sun has gone into hiding and we’re supposed to be getting some rain later though I bet it will bypass  us as it usually does . 

Woke to 6.3 with 5.1 scan.  I am running the freezer down as it needs defrosting, I really really hate that job .
The next one will definitely be frost free but as old as this freezer is ,it’s well over 15 yrs prob over 20 yrs , it’s showing no signs of wanting to be retired, so I’ll just have to soldier on with it for a while yet.


----------



## Ljc

Ooo I love thunderstorms.


----------



## karloc

Another morning, another 4.9


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2* this morning and it's absolutely peeing down here as well.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning on this rather damp Sunday. It’s an 8.6 for me which I didn’t think was too bad after a few rhubarb gins and ginger ale last night. 

Happy belated anniversary @Kaylz 
Sounds like your having a good time @eggyg enjoy


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 5.4, wet through, drenched in sweat. Bedroom isn't warm, so must be the manopause

Positively biblical rain, thunder and lightning here in the Duke of Lancaster's favourite bit of Lancashire. Very low cloud, so can't even see the great and glorious A59 leading to Northieland. Can't hear it either, so the bit that usually floods might be inhibiting traffic. That'll be the yellow warning of rain that the Met Office warned me about.

Well, I'm just turning human with a double espresso and a vape, then it's a shave and shower ready for this afternoon's cinema trip. IT chapter 2. Should be a laugh a minute, topping up my coulrophobia. It'll be interesting to see where the cinema puts us wheelchair users. It's actually decades since I went to the cinema. I think the last time was the first Alien movie. Seen lots of theatre, ballet, comedians and rock bands. Sky cinema did the rest. 

Anyway, have a good day everyone, my extended family will be happy today. Blackburn beat Reading away, and Burnley beat Norwich at home, so all's well. No sneering


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  Another one at 6.1, and happy with the level line overnight.

It is Heritage Weekend, with some houses open that are not at other times.  Add in Arts Week and we have w day of pottering from place to place, probably dodging the showers, and thunder forecast for later.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and happy Autumn everyone. 6.4 for me.

Not a nice day outside. Just as well I'm going to work.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.4 on waking, wet and dull outside.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 6.1.

Grey and breezy here...perfect dog-walking weather (ie not raining!).


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, its a 7.6 for me.

For some reason on a self destruct mode over the weekend, wasn't overly bad but just craved everything i shouldn't have so today is concentrating on getting back to the right head space.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, blue skies here! We are due for storms tomorrow, i think. 4.6 at 6.30am when i happened to wake, went back to sleep, 6.6 an hour later when the alarm went off.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 8.4 today! Hmm... had a Caesar Salad for my tea last night, I did pinch a couple of fries off Mr Eggy. Never mind it could be worse I could still work for Thomas Cook, I am gutted for my former colleagues and friends. Devastating for everyone alike, holiday makers and staff. Leaving Limoges today and heading down to the Tarn region to stay with family for a few days. Lunch stop at Rocamadour today. Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## karloc

Morning at the start of another week 
Scored 4.8 
I still love you sugar and miss you my old friend but you are a bad influence


----------



## MikeyBikey

8.2 - was expecting lower but got minimal exercise yesterday as when I was about to go for a walk the skies opened up big time! Need a dog to drag me out before I go soft!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Morning I’m up here on 19.6 

The middle of my cannula had somehow lifted out of my skin so I had no insulin, I also couldn’t be bothered to start a new sensor last night as it was late. So what have I learned? The DF is still on her night missions and contrary to my hopes I have not been cured! 

Ah well insulin now doing its thing.

Have the best day you can


----------



## Jodee

Morning all, a sunny day here in South Wiltshire too 

OMG @Flower -  quick on the treadmill 

I woke up with a very disappoiting 8mmol I see a few of us in the 8s this morning.
Any way I thought I would go for a short walk about 10 mins before breakfast, and that bought me down to 6.5 mmol 
Exercise is a very good tool.

Have a happy day with lower BG for those who need it and higher BG for those who need that.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 6.2, which is grand. I was lower than that at 3.00am, 3.2, so a neat correction with Dextro tabs.

Went down to the GP this morning with Mrs B to duscuss the hip problems. That’s all sorted, but the doc sneakily gave us both our flu jabs. Don’t mind, saves another visit. Went down by taxi, so used crutches to move around. That got my BG down to 4.7 due to the unusual exercise. Knackered now, of course, and my legs are all twitchy, which is annoying. They do it deliberately to stop my mid morning relax

It’s a lovely sunny day, though as @Anitram says, it’s going to turn very wet later. During bedtime, with bit of luck.

I see that Labour, if they get into government, say they will abolish private schools. That was their plan straight after the war, but didn’t have the guts to do it. I don’t think privately educated Clement Attlee was fully behind the idea. I’m all for it, at least it will stop all the old Etonian rich boys running the country, with their inbuilt scorn for poor people.

Anyway, enough of all this socialist guff, have a good day everyone, say goodbye to summer, and get some wellies and thermals


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.8 this morning 

Been to hospital this morning for eye surgery follow up - all is good just can’t go in day light after eye drops ifor a few hours so sitting with my dog


----------



## Hazel

Very late today - 5.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today  Heating coming on more frequently now


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 4.0 at bedtime with an even arrow which was a good excuse  a pack  of mini Maltezers  Woke to 5.9 so maybe I didn’t need all c8 of them lol.

We’re of out for our flu jabs today.
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Hazel

Oh my, 7.0 for me this morning, which is my own fault, as I ate a mountain of chocolate yesterday.   Have not done that in years.

Ach well, time to get back to the real world.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, had a protein snack before bed (not intentionally, a bit of leftover pork which was looking forlorn found its way into my mouth). I haven’t looked outside yet, don’t really need to, I can hear the rain.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, broken sleep as dog was going crazy barking at sound of owls in tree.  Bed on 5.9 woke after 2 to 5.2 and woke at 7 to 5.7, all libre readings with a nice smooth line overnight.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies! 

Cold and raining here but was roasting last night, think the downstairs neighbours was using their heating but my s t-shirt was soaked with sweat so I had to open my bedroom window! 


Shame this sensor runs out on Thursday  lol, also testing in the dark this morning as light bulb in my room blew when I got up and tried to switch it on at 6am 

Have a great day folks! 
xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.3 this morning.

Now for a day of making tax digital - I'm getting too old for this malarkey bring back the black and white days.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, its an 8 from me on this very damp start


----------



## karloc

A fine moist morning .
And the scores today 4.6 boom shakalaka!


----------



## Flower

Morning a nice enough 5.7 and woken up by thunder at 5 am.

Off to brave the rail network today as my Mum needs looking after. All aboard and mind the gap ......


----------



## SB2015

A late post having had an early appointment for cortisone injection in my hip. 
Whilst there they did the flu jab too.  

Levels started at 6.3 before breakfast after a mountain range on the Libre overnight.  
Now using increases in basal and Bolus to tackle the impact of cortisone.
Two rest days to come


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Good morning my lovelies!
> 
> Cold and raining here but was roasting last night, think the downstairs neighbours was using their heating but my s t-shirt was soaked with sweat so I had to open my bedroom window!
> 
> View attachment 12371
> Shame this sensor runs out on Thursday  lol, also testing in the dark this morning as light bulb in my room blew when I got up and tried to switch it on at 6am
> 
> Have a great day folks!
> xx


Now that looks a nice overnight line.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today. Day off work and the weather is miserable.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Sadly a 15.2! I visited friends last night and had a small treat with coffee - it tasted very sweet but I must have underestimated the carbs (deli brought with no labelling). My BG was high at bed time so I took 4 extra units which had worked before but not this time. Just coffee for breakfast and a recheck iin a few minutes. ☹️


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke on 3.2, but no panic, that was just a gentle drop overnight. I know why it happened, excess exercise yesterday that caused multiple overnight leg cramps. That’s the cause, but the happy result is two chocolate digestives with my morning double espresso 

I see the poo is hitting the fan as the Supreme Court has judged that BoJo’s prorogation of Parliament was illegal, because his intent was to stop parliament doing its job. Essentially, he misled the Queen. Off with his head, I say.

We live in interesting times. But as that crazy band Pete Brown and Piblokto sang, “Things May Come and Things May Go, But The Art School Dance Goes On Forever.”

Have a good day in the rain, folks. Keep on dancing


----------



## karloc

mikeyB said:


> I see the poo is hitting the fan as the Supreme Court has judged that BoJo’s prorogation of Parliament was illegal, because his intent was to stop parliament doing its job. Essentially, he misled the Queen. Off with his head, I say.


Fun times ahead 
I believe it was unlawful rather than illegal - I believe that distinction makes some sort of difference. I suspect all the lawyers won really 
Now lets see parliament act on something!



mikeyB said:


> woke on 3.2, but no panic, that was just a gentle drop overnight. I know why it happened, excess exercise yesterday that caused multiple overnight leg cramps. That’s the cause, but the happy result is two chocolate digestives with my morning double espresso


I have been tempted to try and crash my BG just to get that sugary treat. I know I'm bad


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.9 for me today. Day off work and the weather is miserable.


Read and just do something just for yourself.
Enjoy your day off.


----------



## SB2015

MikeyBikey said:


> Sadly a 15.2! I visited friends last night and had a small treat with coffee - it tasted very sweet but I must have underestimated the carbs (deli brought with no labelling). My BG was high at bed time so I took 4 extra units which had worked before but not this time. Just coffee for breakfast and a recheck iin a few minutes. ☹️


I hope that the levels have dropped now.


----------



## MikeyBikey

SB2015 said:


> I hope that the levels have dropped now.



4.2 before lunch! Brill!


----------



## SB2015

MikeyBikey said:


> 4.2 before lunch! Brill!


That sounds like things have settled.  I hope that it stays good overnight


----------



## MikeyBikey

SB2015 said:


> That sounds like things have settled.  I hope that it stays good overnight



Yes thank you, just woke to 6.0!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Hope it's a bit drier today! It's the cycling World Championships here in Harrogate this week and the cyclists all got a proper Yorkshire soaking yesterday. Men's elite Time Trials today, so will pop down the road to cheer them on 

Remembering @AlisonM today, on what would have been her 62nd birthday


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning on this damp start.  Its a high 9.3 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 to bed and 6.1 this morning. 

Two new sensors arrived yesterday but I'm holding off starting a new one until next week as my review is on the 29th of October so I can have an unbroken run until then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.7 this morning 

The rain has stopped and it’s golf club tonight to sign on for Saturday’s competition


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.8 on this dull autumn day.



SB2015 said:


> A late post having had an early appointment for cortisone injection in my hip.
> Whilst there they did the flu jab too.
> 
> Levels started at 6.3 before breakfast after a mountain range on the Libre overnight.
> Now using increases in basal and Bolus to tackle the impact of cortisone.
> Two rest days to come



Feel for you mate, not nice. After mine ran temp basal increase at 60% and did few corrections as well, just for few days but effects can last a lot longer from previous experience.


----------



## karloc

Morning all. 

The score today is .............................................................. 4.5


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks

2nd day in a row I’ve woken with a thumping headache, never mind at least I don’t have to go out today, also feeling pretty down with all the spots that keep coming up on my face, any tips on how to get rid of them are very welcome!

Still waiting on Roche getting back to me about activating the warranty and registering the replacement meter, was so much better and easier when you could just do it online! If they don’t get back to me today I’ll be sending another contact form!

Anyways it’s a  5.4 for me this morning and I even had light while testing this morning lol good job as it's dull and raining here again

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## SB2015

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, 6.8 on this dull autumn day.
> Feel for you mate, not nice. After mine ran temp basal increase at 60% and did few corrections as well, just for few days but effects can last a lot longer from previous experience.



Ran a TBR of 170% after my cortisone injection, and managed a nice flappy fish overnight and woke at 4.8. Reduced it to 160% today, and managed to walk down stairs, holding on, but stepping normally.  Feeling like it is starting to work already.

More rest today and then back to gentle activity.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.2


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Bit grey this morning and looks like we might get another soaking but a sunny 4.7 on the meter, and despite the DN running last night's XPERT Course dismissing finger prick testing as irrelevant I shall continue with it.
> 
> Martin


Good grief! What other gems have they got up their XPERT sleeves? Get some earplugs @Anitram.

Morning all. It’s hypo headquarters here this morning... best lower my basal tonite.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 5.0 this morning, after a steady downward line (went to bed on 8.2). Levemir triumph. No excitement or alarms. That’s how I like things.

Had an interesting afternoon yesterday. Daughter works from home two days a week, but yesterday her work laptop failed. So I got a phone call asking me if she could use my computer to work. So my man cave was turned into a branch office of Savills. I should  send them a bill. 

She went down to London last week for work. On the tube, she was wearing her “Baby on Board” badge, and the good folk of London were almost falling over themselves to offer their seat. On the train back north it was busy, and, still wearing the badge had to stand for two hours. She didn’t get a seat until some guy got off at Warrington and he advised her to grab a seat for the last 30 minutes or so to Preston. What a gent. Aye, right

She’s got a glucose tolerance test on Friday, because apparently she has a first degree relative with T1. She did say the baby was slightly large for its age, and she’s been getting thirsty and peeing all night, and not gaining weight. I suspect the GTT might score a hit. Don’t think she’ll be borrowing my computer, she’ll be nicking my Libre sensors

She’s not that bothered, actually. Taking her cue from me, I suppose. Naturally, the concern is for the baby.

Anyway, have have a good day, folks. It’s a rather cloudy and grey here after yesterday’s drench, so I’m just entertaining myself watching BBC Parliament. Watching a government squirm is hilarious.


----------



## Ditto

8.2 @ 10 to 7 agh. Going up instead of down but routine out the window. Mum still in hospital, a nightmare.

It's all old (older than me) ladies on the ward and at least two of them are diabetic. A lot of them are 'confused' indicated by a blue sticker flower on their board. Mum's got one of them plus a red Canadian maple leaf for immobility. They took one ladies bg and it was over 18. The nurse said she never bothers about high readings in children or old people, she just bothers if it goes too low. Hospital food is like old-fashioned school dinners or sandwiches and soup plus puddings.

I can't wait for Mum to come home, it's bedlam sometimes.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 8.2 @ 10 to 7 agh. Going up instead of down but routine out the window. Mum still in hospital, a nightmare.
> 
> It's all old (older than me) ladies on the ward and at least two of them are diabetic. A lot of them are 'confused' indicated by a blue sticker flower on their board. Mum's got one of them plus a red Canadian maple leaf for immobility. They took one ladies bg and it was over 18. The nurse said she never bothers about high readings in children or old people, she just bothers if it goes too low. Hospital food is like old-fashioned school dinners or sandwiches and soup plus puddings.
> 
> I can't wait for Mum to come home, it's bedlam sometimes.


So sorry to hear this @Ditto  I hope your Mum is back home very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.1 on waking. Up early to catch train to Manchester, still dark outside and wet.



Ditto said:


> I can't wait for Mum to come home, it's bedlam sometimes.



Fingers crossed not long now, such a worry for you Ditto.


----------



## eggyg

Bonjour. Sorry I’ve been missing in action for a couple of days, couldn’t get any decent Wi-fi. A much better 7 this morning after two mornings in the 8s! That’s what eating ( and drinking) late does for you, and staying with family! We’ve moved on to Port Vendres, which is still in France but in the Catalan region, a stones throw from Spain. My brother and sister in law are with us for a few days, the weather is so much better than where they live in the Tarn region, which was very wet. Presently sitting on the balcony of our apartment. Here until Saturday and they we are off to Provence, we haven’t booked anything yet, will get onto that today. Had a quick read of the forum and looks like I don’t have to worry too much about anyone. Au revoir until next time and take care.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, still very damp out there.  Its an 8.1 for me at 615 this morning.

Have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 7.7 today. I really enjoyed my first three half days at university but I’m not absolutely exhausted so lots of rest today. Next class is on Monday but plenty of reading on my Kindle to do before then.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, slept 16 hours straight through. I was completely knackered yesterday.  Feeling the benefit this morning.

A house special of 5.2 woohoo


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.0 this morning.

Wet day soaking doggy walkies but needs must


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A Libre-tastic 6.1 here.

Hope your mum’s home soon @Ditto. Take care.

Glad to hear uni’s started well @AJLang. I’m starting uni on Tues - going in this morning to sort out a library card (I’ve got a ton of reading to do and want to get busy!).


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning! 

Roche eventually got back to me yesterday and told me in the reply to send the serial number and they would register it in their system so I did so but never got a response, never mind I’ve done my part and archived the emails so if anything goes wrong and they say they don’t  have anything I’ve got proof!

7.0 for me this morning, aching all over, this sofa bed/futon thing really isn’t doing me any good but oh my beds are so expensive!

Absolutely bucketing down here this morning so after my extra long warm shower (it’s cold and sensor change day so I always have a longer warmer shower lol) it’ll be into warm fleecy stuff and chill on the sofa for me

Hope you all have a great day! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, had a rare flat line overnight on the libre.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a slightly damp corner of E Kent. Had one of those odd dreams that woke me up, good job it did too, else I dread to think what might have happened.  We got home and I needed a wee,so I grabbed my sharps bin and........l  well I’ll leave  the rest to your imagination, then I woke up,phew.

Not quite a waking figure as I am sure you’ll understand  5.5 scan but sadly this sensor though it started (iPad put, It tarted off )   very well it now reads 2 below a finger bodge .

Hope you  all have a good day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke at 3:00'ish to 3.2. Treated and reawoke to 7.2 two hours ago. Has left a slight headache.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Schrodinger

12.6 for me ~sigh~ Dawn Phoneme.


----------



## karloc

Another damp morning and a score of 4.6 
I may be extreme but it's in my own special way


----------



## Grannylorraine

Back from my holidays.  6.5 for me this morning, on holiday they ranged between 6 and 8, I was pretty good with my eating, but wondered if my Mojita caused the rise, although always requested without the sugar being added, which raised a few eyebrows.   Anyway only gained 1 1/2 lbs on holiday, so now back on it big time.  Got my HBA1C blood test today, so expecting a rise from the last one due to holidays, but know that I can get that back down over the next few months.  I did manage to go running twice on holiday and did Aqua aerobics 10 times, plus lots of walking, so tried to stay active.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Oops. Woke up with 8.2. I know why, a slightly erroneous bolus for last night’s home made curry. I normally eat curries with poppadoms, which being made from gram flour are virtually carb free, but we’d run out, so I had half a nan bread. Never mind, a couple of units correction will fix that. I was a bit like Hazel - slept for 10 hours last night, but the longer I sleep, the stiffer I get. Not to worry, CBD oil does the trick, so it’s a wobbly legs morning.

That’s why elbow crutches were invented. Basic rule - learn, adapt, get on with living.

Anyway, the weather has improved to the Lancashire compromise, the sun is shining but it’s raining. Not going anywhere today, so it doesn’t matter much. I might indulge myself in the man cave by watching politicians behaving badly. I feel like the Lord High Executioner in The Mikado. “There’s none of ‘em be’d missed”

Have a good day, folks


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today , yay!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Had a lovely week with my sister and take her to Baeza this morning for her to catch a coach to take her to Malaga and the airport.  A 5 hour journey!  Ups and downs reading in mornings - 3.1 this morning.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 7.3 after a good solid sleep, really tired last night so feel better for it.


----------



## karloc

Another self stabbing in the morning and..... 4.5


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.3 this morning 

DSN increased my insulin yesterday to 16 units twice daily - got to tell her my readings in 2 weeks for further review

Not sure how many units I can go up to but I am in safe hands


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@Northerner congratulations on the house special! 

Quite chilly but bright this morning, think it'll be a case of finishing my coffee and getting the fleece pj top on, catch up on the Hollyoaks omnibus I missed last Sunday due to the rugby

Anyways 5.8 for me this morning

Hope you all have a nice day 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on your HS @Northerner


----------



## eggyg

Bonjour mes amis. A slightly higher than I would like, 7.4. A very late dinner last night as we went for a walk to the next bay and didn’t get back to the apartment until 8.30! By the time we prepped veg and potatoes it was 9.30! Well it’s the Mediterranean way! Last day in Port Vendres, it’s been great, the weather is fantastic. The same can’t be said for the mosquitoes, as usual, I’ve been bitten to death!  I must be tasty! Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## Veenorthants

Happy Friday everyone, it was 8.1 for me this morning.

Enjoy x


----------



## Ljc

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks,
> 
> Reporting a reading of 8.3 this morning
> 
> DSN increased my insulin yesterday to 16 units twice daily - got to tell her my readings in 2 weeks for further review
> 
> Not sure how many units I can go up to but I am in safe hands


Don’t worry about how many units you can go up to, with insulin you need as much as you need . Your DSN will gradually tweak your doses.  A waking figure of  8.3 is not too bad   a few folks would love to have that number in their repertoire, so you are doing well


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . The sun has decided to show it face this morning .
Not a waking figure as I forgot to scan and after I got up I bodged around doing various things .
6.7 on the finger with a beautiful flatffish from around 1a m .

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Bonjour mes amis. A slightly higher than I would like, 7.4. A very late dinner last night as we went for a walk to the next bay and didn’t get back to the apartment until 8.30! By the time we prepped veg and potatoes it was 9.30! Well it’s the Mediterranean way! Last day in Port Vendres, it’s been great, the weather is fantastic. The same can’t be said for the mosquitoes, as usual, I’ve been bitten to death!  I must be tasty! Have a fab Friday all.


Hope you're not getting bored or homesick yet!


----------



## MikeyBikey

6.2 -


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 on the lovely Libre...not so lovely weather outside!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning everyone

Just popped in to say I haven’t abandoned this thread. Test strips do make a dent in the old bank balance, so I’m rationing them these days. I’ve been testing before and after dinner the last few days to see the effect certain meals have had. Knowing the vagaries of the DF, the results wont make any sense at all. But you have to try. 

Keep up the good work.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 3.4, a slow drift down during the night, so it’s a McVitie’s brekky with the double espresso. I don’t do it deliberately, honest

Busy day today, Tesco will be arriving with the big shop, and the cleaners arrive today. And I’ve got to talk to the greybeards in Skyrim now that I’m Dragonborn. Killed two dragons yesterday and absorbed their souls. That’s fun, I can now shout at folk to make them disarm, so they are easier to kill. Is that a psychologically normal thing to enjoy? None of them look like Boris or Jeremy

The weather is windy and rainy today. Should be better tomorrow for the Rovers game, sunny with showers. I hope. I’ll have to use my wheelchair cape, so I look like Davros from Dr Who. I don’t doubt that will occur to Rovers supporters. I’ll just exterminate them.

Anyway, have a good day, gang, one sleep to the weekend


----------



## khskel

Morning all AWOL yesterday due to bloody awful cold which seems to be on the mend. Just managed to force some toast down to keep the ketones at bay.
4.9 when I woke up and involuntary basal testing looks like I've got my Levemir just about right.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Ljc said:


> Don’t worry about how many units you can go up to, with insulin you need as much as you need . Your DSN will gradually tweak your doses.  A waking figure of  8.3 is not too bad   a few folks would love to have that number in their repertoire, so you are doing well


Thanks Lin, my lunch time read was 4.6


----------



## Grannylorraine

Well done on your HS Northerner.  Mine was a 6.2 this morning, need to start getting it back down again and a wapping 7 after breakfast of yogurt and strawberries, I usully have raspberries.  Forgot to take it before lunch which was a tomato and veg soup (work canteen) and cheese salad.  Oh well I will be able to plan better for next week now I am back in routine.


----------



## SB2015

Had a busy morning teaching weaving so a bit late!!

5.2 this morning so feel that I am managing TBRs (still at 170%) well  after cortisone injection, and beginning to feel the positive effect of the injection now.

Back to my own weaving at home now.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> 5.2 this morning


congrats on the house special! 

I must get round to googling weaving and find out properly what it is!
xx


----------



## SB2015

Here’s what I am working on at the moment in one loom.
It is all based on glucose levels taken from the Libre and uses the tubing from pumps as one of the wefts (that goes across the loom), which you can see sticking out at the side.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 12383
> Here’s what I am working on at the moment in one loom.
> It is all based on glucose levels taken from the Libre and uses the tubing from pumps as one of the wefts (that goes across the loom), which you can see sticking out at the side.


that really is spectacular! I don't think I'd have the concentration or patience lol, so do you also make other things? like scarfs or anything? xx


----------



## SB2015

I make lots of different things.  At present I have a scarf on one loom, a blanket on another and this art work on the final loom.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> I make lots of different things.  At present I have a scarf on one loom, a blanket on another and this art work on the final loom.


 goodness you are busy with it lol, would love to see pics of the scarf and blanket when they are finished if you have time of course xx


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  8.8 for me this morning.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 4.9 and thinking about boiled eggs, went to bed thinking same so that is what I had for brekkie. Have a good day, wet miserable outside.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Now is @Northerner out for a very early run or is he having a long lie? well whatever it is I hope he's ok as he's usually on here by far earlier than any of us! 

4.4 at 6am but 4.8 by 6:50 before breakfast, really struggling at the minute and don't have a clue what's going on or how to fix it 

Chilly here this morning but dry, was pelting down most of last night

Have a nice day 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 here...oooo, so close!

Off to a mature student intro~info day today. Looking fwd to meeting some other students - will I be the matur-ist at 52 years old?  Probably not...


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Now is @Northerner out for a very early run or is he having a long lie? well whatever it is I hope he's ok as he's usually on here by far earlier than any of us!
> 
> 4.4 at 6am but 4.8 by 6:50 before breakfast, really struggling at the minute and don't have a clue what's going on or how to fix it
> 
> Chilly here this morning but dry, was pelting down most of last night
> 
> Have a nice day
> xx


I was up but forgot to post!  5.0 for me this morning, but still highly sceptical about this new sensor


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 9.3 this morning 

Not sure why it’s gone up again but what goes up must come down.

Wet start to day just off to golf club for the Saturday competition and a drenching


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I was up but forgot to post!


Now I'm afraid that's not really allowed from you, your always the first one to post so if there's nothing from you it installs a little panic/worry/fear lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Now I'm afraid that's not really allowed from you, your always the first one to post so if there's nothing from you it installs a little panic/worry/fear lol xx


Sorry @Kaylz, I will try harder!


----------



## karloc

Good morning everyone.

Today's score is 4.6 .

It's interesting to see what if any my 'normal' low level will be or if there is even such a thing .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, that Friday night glass of wine chasing Dawn away again.


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.

Oops 4.1 this morning after gentle decline in Libre throughout the night.
TBR now turned down another notch.

Enjoy your day with other students @Bloden.
@karloc,  we all find our ‘normal levels’ in our own individual way.

Find something fun to do on this damp day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.
8.1 finger 6.1 scan  tbh I expected to be much higher after what I ate last night.  Time to fess up
Two bags of Doritos sadly it doesn’t end there a mini pack of Maltezers went awol too 
 I am not telling what my Libre line did


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - 5.4 for me have a lovely weekend


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Two bags of Doritos


Hope you enjoyed them, I used to love them but wouldn't be able to pick a favourite flavour out  of the cheese, cool blue or chilli lol xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.1 after correcting a 21.1 at 2am - I’m obviously no good at carb counting a Japanese takeaway but it was absolutely delicious and just what needed yesterday.
@Bloden what will you be studying at university?


----------



## Schrodinger

Woke to a more normal 4.6 after correcting a 10.6 at some point during the night.


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Hope you enjoyed them, I used to love them but wouldn't be able to pick a favourite flavour out  of the cheese, cool blue or chilli lol xx


Oh I did , I did .   It’s got to be cheese for me.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Waked up on 4.3, with an occasional drift into the red overnight. Nearly right, just a tiny reduction in my Levemir tonight. 

Had a busier day than expected yesterday. Daughter’s work laptop is stuck dead, and needs replacing, so yesterday afternoon my man cave was taken over by Savills. That was a relief to the bandits and dragons in Skyrim, who got an afternoon off.

High winds and sideways rain showers today. I may give footie a miss, because sideways rain could be death to my electrics. Well, my wheelchair electrics. Have to wait and see. I thought I’d miss the weather on the Isle of Mull, but it’s followed me down. The difference is that you never get floods on Mull, apart from standing water on the roads, because it’s not built up, and everything slopes down to sea. And the rain gets stored up to come out of the taps, pure as a nun’s *****,  and just as soft Daughter and team went off to Bowness for the weekend for a change of scenery. Same rain, different view.

Anyway, have a good day folks, apparently it’s the weekend for workers


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 today so hoping this is the start of getting those numbers down, meal plan written for next week, shopping done.  Just got to make sure I stick to it.  Anyway lost 3lb so got off the holiday weight and now the lowest weight I have been for about 12 years.  15lbs to go to get me back into a normal weight category.  plan is to lose 1/2 by Christmas and other half by end of March for my half marathon.


----------



## Ditto

8.4 @ 8.50am. Was 6.7 @ 11.18pm last night. 

Mum is home from hospital, such a relief. She's sat eating grapes.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Mum is home from hospital, such a relief. She's sat eating grapes


That's great news hun, hope she's doing well  don't worry about the level, it might be a delay from something you ate last night or it could be that your mums home so changed the routine you've had for a while xx


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 8.4 @ 8.50am. Was 6.7 @ 11.18pm last night.
> 
> Mum is home from hospital, such a relief. She's sat eating grapes.


Ah that's great news @Ditto


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.3 this morning 

Got a golf open to play in this morning hoping it’s cancelled as heavy rain all day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yayyy!!!  Final day of the World Championship Cycling here in Harrogate today - Men's Elite Road Race, 285k!  Looks like it's going to be wet too  Yesterday turned into a really lovely sunny day for the women's race, which really brought the crowds out - very exciting race!  I's so nice to see all the lovely Yorkshire countryside on display, and hear all the lovely comments about my newly-adopted home town  If anyone has been watching, I hope they now appreciate some of the hills I have to run up here!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.8 for me today. Up early to meet @Grannylorraine in London to take part in this year's Diabetes UK Thames Bridges challenge.


----------



## Hazel

@Northerner well done


----------



## Martin9

5.8 this morning ...


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Congratulations on the house special @Northerner 

6.0 for me this morning

Felt awful yesterday, watching the rugby and Ireland made a big mistake with allowed Japan the ball and off one guy goes down the pitch, I got a little into it and was shouting at the tv well Bubbles got a scare and took off across the living room, this led to him needing a 25 minute comfort session on my lap 

Dull here and not doing much until this evening when my dads coming through and we're going through to the next town for shopping 

Have a lovely day peeps! 
xx


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> 8.4 @ 8.50am. Was 6.7 @ 11.18pm last night.
> 
> Mum is home from hospital, such a relief. She's sat eating grapes.


That is good to hear.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Yayyy!!!  Final day of the World Championship Cycling here in Harrogate today - Men's Elite Road Race, 285k!  Looks like it's going to be wet too  Yesterday turned into a really lovely sunny day for the women's race, which really brought the crowds out - very exciting race!  I's so nice to see all the lovely Yorkshire countryside on display, and hear all the lovely comments about my newly-adopted home town  If anyone has been watching, I hope they now appreciate some of the hills I have to run up here!
> 
> View attachment 12388


Congratulations on the HS @Northerner , great line too.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning all, 6.5 with steady line on libre overnight.  Still raining.



Ditto said:


> Mum is home from hospital, such a relief. She's sat eating grapes.



Great news.


----------



## SB2015

Early for me and a 6.5.

Enjoy the cycling today @Northerner .
I hope you get some sunshine @Stitch147  and @Grannylorraine on your Bridge Walk.
Good to hear your Mum is home @Ditto 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  2.8 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.8 for me.


are you still making adjustments to your basal? or your boluses? I just worry that your going to have no hypo awareness left and all these hypo's waking up to aren't safe  xx


----------



## Ljc

Good  morning from a rather wet and windy corner of E Kent .  A proper downpour is something of a novelty here,  quite often the local town only a mile away has floods and we’ve not had a drip.

3.9 scan , no worries as it’s reading consistently below a finger prick .

Had fun yesterday,   Checked the tyre pressures on my scooter that went fine, the fun started when I was trying to connect the pump, now it’s not exactly hard is it,  well I had trouble locating the thumb clamp on the valve, then I needed to sit down to recover ,  after sorting out only one of its three tyres I decided to give it best and try again later,  it was my postural hypotension playing up what I didn’t realise at the time  was that it  was   masking my hypo signs.  I will be tackling  the other two tyres later this morning.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all. 7.8 for me today. Up early to meet @Grannylorraine in London to take part in this year's Diabetes UK Thames Bridges challenge.


Have a great day! Hope it's not tooo wet down your end of the country


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.8 for me.


@Michael12420 . Oh heck not again.  I hope you’re levels come up quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.8 for me.


Michael, what am I to do with you?  Have you considered trying out a Libre, if only for a month? I think you'd find it very instructive


----------



## Martin9

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  2.8 for me.


----------



## karloc

From a very wet Sussex morning it's a 4.5


----------



## Michael12420

Kaylz - yes I adjust my bolus according to what my readings are before eating and then according to what I eat.  Last week was a bit different from my normal routine inasmuch as my sister was here and my eating habits changed.  I only get one visit a year and so I tend to eat somewhat differently, ie more of what I do not normally eat and at different times.  Back to normal now that my sister has returned to the UK.

Alan - I have read as much as I can about the Libre - apparently there are two types.  There have been many items on this forum about this some bad but mostly good.  I'm still not sure that I could cope with the way the system works and the cost. As the Libre is not available for sale in Spain everything regarding it would have to be purchased from abroad, more money and greater delivery times. Whilst I can get one from Abbott for .about €60 I then have to take into consideration how long the sensor lasts - about 14 days I think. I then have to find out if the Spanish authorities will allow them in - many medical items are not allowed 'free passage'. I am prone to UTI's and therefore very reluctant to give the bacteria a glucose rich environment in which to proliferate and so prefer to keep my blood sugars as low as possible. Yes, I have had hypo's leading to unconsciousness and injury but these, whilst worrying, are few and far between.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12420 I'm sure @Bloden used the Libre while she was in Spain so maybe she could give you some advice on some points, seems we all worry about you xx


----------



## Michael12420

Thank you Kaylz.  One of the most wonderful things about this forum is that everyone cares about everyone else - and I am grateful. Some people may be bemused that I should take the cost into consideration over and above everything else but it is based on what might happen with the Brexit fiasco.  I must save as much money as I can in the event that the UK leaves the EU without consideration for those British who live here and our healthcare is withdrawn leaving us without adequate cover and will therefore have to return to the UK. The present Spanish government has stated that those British who have lived here for more than 10 years will be 'looked after' but the cost to the individual has not been disclosed. There is another general election in about 5 weeks time and all that may change. At the present moment the British government pays the Spanish healthcare system for our treatment.  Us pensioners pay roughly 10% of the cost of our medication and the British government pays the balance. Once it is all sorted I will be in a better position to make some serious decisions. Thank you again.


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram I'm a massive rugby fiend (although obviously a Scotland supporter) so trying to catch as many games as possible

Today minds on other things though as local shop like less than a minute up the road was robbed this morning not long after opening, 1 man to open and he was threatened with an axe! This town is becoming awful  xx


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear, wakened earlier, but went back to sleep, so just surfaced to 4.7

Off to the theatre tonight, a 60s night.  Looking forward to it


----------



## AJLang

A lovely 6.1 this morning. Feel like a zombie for the third consecutive day due to a silent migraine.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> As the Libre is not available for sale in Spain everything regarding it would have to be purchased from abroad, more money and greater delivery times. Whilst I can get one from Abbott for .about €60 I then have to take into consideration how long the sensor lasts - about 14 days I think. I then have to find out if the Spanish authorities will allow them in - many medical items are not allowed 'free passage'.


Hi Michael, I asked an ex-pat friend of mine who is Type 1 and has lived in Spain for many years and he says you can buy the Libre in Spain direct from Abbott's Spanish website - as you say, for 60 Euros, so it would not have to be purchased abroad. I understand money is tight, but as I said earlier I'm pretty sure just using one or two sensors would give you lots of very useful information - I certainly learned a lot from mine  Apparently they are starting to fund them in Spain, but initially just for children.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late on parade due to doing the London Bridges Challenge with @Stitch147 this morning.  A straight 6. So really hoping I have turned a corner.


----------



## Ditto

Didn't measure today, I think I'm a lost cause.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> An armed robbery is an awful thing to happen anywhere, but even worse so close to home. Hope the boys in blue are on to it, but you never know these days (can't be too critical though as my daughter is a DS with Essex Police..!!)
> 
> Good luck against Samoa tomorrow.
> 
> Martin


The police aren't too bad here, Bruce's cousin is one of them haha, absolutely disgusted at it

Thanks Martin, hopefully we'll pull our fingers our fingers out and play better than last weekend! 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.7 today, did a correction before bed as reading was 7.9 with upward arrow, delayed rise from tea probably.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Didn't measure today, I think I'm a lost cause.


No you're not!  How's Mum doing, is she glad to be back home?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and back to the grindstone with a 4.8

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.0 this morning 

Must be Monday morning and work because the rain has stopped


----------



## Bloden

You CAN buy the Libre in Spain @Michael12420 - go to www.freestylelibre.es - my Spanish endo told me about it, so you CAN. 
Obviously, it measures glucose in mg/dL not mmol/L cos that’s the Spanish way!  Go for it!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Chilly here as per, had to grab a new cafetiere at Tesco last night as my old one broke the other day  it was a nice Bodum one but it was well over 5 years old and only cost about £1 if that as won it in a raffle at the pub along with loads of other bits and bobs lol


no idea how that happened, was 10.2 before bed (no idea why) but no correction taken 

Anyways not much on today so just going to get my morning routine done before chilling out with the rugby later (I say chill out but after my behaviour with Saturdays game I don't know how long that will last )

Anyway hope all you nice folks have a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

A double entry today!

Yesterday woke at 3:15 at 3.2, treated but woke to 9.0. There seems very little between over treating and having a second hypo a hour or two later!

This morning 9.2, not ideal but have seen worse.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, snap, @Northerner!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, its a 7.4 for me which I'm pleased with as had a very heavy going weekend hence not posting I buried my head in the sand and didn't test


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on yourHS Kaylz


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from sunny E Kent
6.3 with 4.6 scan 
No idea what was going on here 
 
Perhaps I was  dreaming about doughnuts or similar 

Hope you all have a good gay


----------



## AJLang

Congratulations on your house special Kaylz x
8.6 for me today


----------



## Schrodinger

Nice one Kaylz

Me? 6.3 first thing also ignore a 6.8 at round 2.00am was going to correct but CBA kicked in.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today


Snap.

Off on the Arts Trail again for today: printmakers, painters, textile artists, ...
A good way to dodge the showers/downpours that are coming our way.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Huge 7.8 for me, but I did succumb to ice-cream yesterday evening.  Strange didn't have any on holiday and was craving it so badly last night.


----------



## eggyg

Buon giorno! An Italian made 7.3! Sorry been missing for a few days. Done lots of driving and had to change our plan. Arrived in Italy last night, we were supposed to stay in France until Tuesday but the accommodation we booked was terrible so we checked out yesterday morning and drove to San Remo not too far over the border. We popped into St Tropez and Cannes on the way, where we had lunch. Then through Nice and Monaco. Views were amazing from the top. Having a non driving day today and just wander around the area, it’s looks lovely so far. Tuscany tomorrow, another long drive, but we are there for a week so time to
get over it. I’ve had a quick read of the forum. Well done on all the house specials. @Ditto glad mum is home. @Stitch147 and @Grannylorraine well done on the bridges walk. No sign of @KARNAK hope he is ok and still no sign of @Lanny, any news? Have a happy Monday and hope you’re not too soggy. It’s going to be 27 degrees here today. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## mikeyB

Madainn Math, peeps, as we seem to be doing foreign stuff

I woke on 5.1, which represents a two Dextro lift from a middle of night 4.0. It does not, however, represent an HS. Close, but no cigar

What a day yesterday. Biblical rain yesterday. The view from my balcony showed the little stream that carries rainwater from the hill opposite turned into a torrent as it emerged from its tunnel, burst its banks and flooded our car park. Folk were desperately trying to move their cars to higher ground. Didn’t bother me, mind, I surveyed all the from the upper floor.

So, this morning, dense fog. That’s all the water evaporating from the fields. The sun is burning that off before the next water download. What fun

I didn’t report in yesterday because of that morning drama, but it took my mind off a dismal Rovers performance on Saturday. Never mind, they’ve been playing well enough to get in the playoffs, so now they should be able to avoid getting accidentally promoted

Have a good day folks, specially @eggyg on the Grand Tour. Course, traditionally they should bring back loads of historical bits and pieces, like Elgin nicking the facade of the Parthenon in Athens, and picking up foreign social diseases. It’s a badge of honour


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, snap, @Northerner!


Me too, me too.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, hope you are having a good day.

4.9 for me


----------



## Michael12420

Bloden said:


> You CAN buy the Libre in Spain @Michael12420 - go to www.freestylelibre.es - my Spanish endo told me about it, so you CAN.
> Obviously, it measures glucose in mg/dL not mmol/L cos that’s the Spanish way!  Go for it!


Thank you Bloden.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Chilly here as per, had to grab a new cafetiere at Tesco last night as my old one broke the other day  it was a nice Bodum one but it was well over 5 years old and only cost about £1 if that as won it in a raffle at the pub along with loads of other bits and bobs lol
> 
> View attachment 12391
> no idea how that happened, was 10.2 before bed (no idea why) but no correction taken
> 
> Anyways not much on today so just going to get my morning routine done before chilling out with the rugby later (I say chill out but after my behaviour with Saturdays game I don't know how long that will last )
> 
> Anyway hope all you nice folks have a lovely day!
> xx


Congratulations on the Hosue Special @Kaylz!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hurrah!  A bit blurry, eyes obviously not quite working yet!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me despite grabbing a pork pie of unknown weight for tea last night to make a last minute rehearsal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 7.6 this morning 

Wet and windy but the doggy needed his morning stroll. Wasn’t too bad out there but we both had winter coats on for the first time this coming winter


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.2 on this dark wet windy day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, just the other side of the elusive HS today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Snap Rob51, 7.6 also!


----------



## karloc

Morning all and today is 4.2 
Forgot yesterday, it was 4.5


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Congratulations on the HS @Northerner 

I'm going to claim one too for 6:05 when I actually got up seen as they were spot on by breakfast time with a 5.9, was trying to upload pic but security error message keeps popping up 

Scotland played an absolutely amazing game yesterday and also first game of the world cup where a teams won a game without the other team getting any points so well done to them 

Dull and chilly here today, I've had a sore neck for a few days but an emergency defrost of the freezer with the hairdryer last night has also left me rather sore between the shoulders so think I'll try and relax today

Have a great day my lovelies! 
xx
EDIT: Added pic now lol


----------



## eggyg

Does mounds of pasta raise your BGs to 10.1? Asking for a friend!  Hmm..... I’m actually hoping it is last night’s lobster spaghetti and not the start of an infection. I’ve been bitten by mosquitoes everyday for a week, inspite of Buzz Off and Avon Skin so Soft. Some look really yuk. Weepy etc. Putting on antiseptic cream and TRYING not to scratch. I’ve also upped my penicillin dose. So fingers crossed. Leaving Sanremo today and off to Tuscany for a whole week in the same bed! Going to pop into Portofino for a bit of hobnobbing with the rich folks. Have a great day, whatever that may be. This nomadic lifestyle has left me dateless! ( In more ways than one).


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Hurrah!  A bit blurry, eyes obviously not quite working yet!
> 
> View attachment 12395


Very nice


----------



## Schrodinger

Hey 3.9 for me which is fine.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  11.1   with 9.1 scan.,  had a lovely bekkus of 4 units of Novo as not hungry .
I thought I would use  the insulin calculator for the dose, it suggested 10 units . Off to fiddle with the Libre’s settings .

Hope you  all have a good day .

Ooo the sun has made an appearance


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & a punch  9.9 for me after a 3.0 at 3 am. 

Nice HS work @Northerner and @Kaylz 

I reckon it's the pasta what done it @eggyg  Hope your European adventure is proving to be fabulous - apart from manky mosquito bites!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning with an added pinch & a punch


Ooh, I forgot about all that business this morning, too late to mention the rabbits now!   October always takes me by surprise, September is far too short! The worst thing is that it's my niece's birthday today and I forgot to post her card yesterday 

Went out for a run this morning - a very soggy 6 miles  There were a couple of points where the path was completely flooded, leaving me no choice but to run through after avoiding all the deep puddles for the previous 4 miles in vain  I don't mind running in the rain, it's quite refreshing, and thankfully not windy  Very dark now until around 6:40, roll on Spring!


----------



## Ljc

I forgot the rabbits too.  
Correction factor on my Libre all sorted . A few weeks ago I was ill and needed much more insulin so set the correction factor to 1 unit for 0.5 carbs , it’s now back to its previous setting.


----------



## Michael12420

Whoops!  Somehow I woke to 13.3.  Lovely sunny day spoilt by my penultimate visit to the dentist, oh well, next Tuesday I will have two new molars.


----------



## Hazel

Very late up this morning, I am ashamed to say, anyway 5.4.

Going down to the surgery to raise merry hell.  I phoned in my repeat script on Thursday, 8am (ish), pharmacy have to record, surgery have no record.   What is the point of a phone in line.  This is the 2nd time running this has happened, ggrrr....


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning mates

I woke up on a curry fuelled 8.2. Stop eating curries? In your dreams

Also woke up with a seized up left leg. Still hasn’t straightened out completely, but I’m trying to resist using CBD oil because of the wobbles caused by relaxed muscles and brain. It’s good fun, this, every day is different

Yesterday had a shower and my sensor just dropped off. Bit of a bummer, had a few days to go yet. Weighed up the gains and the losses, and phoned Abbot, who are sending a free replacement after the usual interrogation, name, rank and serial number routine.

I see BoJo is embroiled in a she said he said argument. One of these days, he’s going to admit something is true, and apologise, and a country will die of shock

He’s following something John Wayne said in a film. “Never apologise, and never explain. It’s a sign of weakness”. No prizes will be awarded if you can tell me the name of the film, because Google has killed the written quiz. Shame.

Have a good day, folks, there’s no Yellow Warnings for rain, so get some fresh air. There may be some safe rain, so take an umbrella


----------



## Ditto

I'm always watching John Wayne but still had to google! 

7.1 @ 6.04am yesterday and 6.0 @ 10.36am this morning...couldn't get organised, a nightmare of food addiction and worry. Daughter goes for an angiogram this Friday.  So much stress. Yesterday I ate a big donut with lurid acid green icing on top which tasted of turps. I still ate it. I don't even have a sweet tooth. What is that if not addiction? I will die sooner rather than later if I can't get a handle on it. Read Gillian McKeith all in one go last night but it just bamboozled me. There was some good advice in there, but smoothies and stuff wouldn't work for me.

What do you think about  one luxury (from Iceland) ready meal a day and nothing else but water? I'm reading Michael Mosley Fast Diet again. All those mice lived much longer when they ate next to nothing. 

Happy October all.

PS how do I change my name under my icon?


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> “Never apologise, and never explain. It’s a sign of weakness”


never explain wasn't part of the quote in the film


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  A bit chilly this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> PS how do I change my name under my icon?


You'll need to ask an Administrator to do that - ask @Gwen Diabetes UK or @Josh DUK


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, I completely forgot to log on yesterday, I really don't know where my head is at.  Recording of 8.3 yesterday and 8.7 this morning.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.5 for me. Looks like that pre bed oatcake wasn't required. 

New sensor ready to activate so let's see if those flatfish are still behaving themselves.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## karloc

The morning score today is ...... 4.0


----------



## nonethewiser

7.0 on this lovely bright crisp morning.  All have a great day.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8,3 this morning

Yesterday left me drained - I was converting a software document to excel then mapping another software program  to import the excel document into that program - my head was in bits after it all...The idea is to speed up the office input process for making tax digital but with me at the wheel speed is not a term I would use for my computer skills . My kind of computer prints at the pointy end, deletes at the rubber  end and has a wooden hard drive - it is called a pencil occasionally the pointy end needs sharpening up a bit to print but other than that it’s idiot proof and suites me perfect.

Is it the weekend yet

Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.0 for me on this VERY cold and VERY wild and windy day 

Now guys, any suggestions for a present for a man turning 87? I've so far got a new buss pass holder but have no idea what else to get  so suggestions are most welcome 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, Dawn has temporarily gone on a visit to someone else.


----------



## eggyg

Ciao! We’re in Tuscany and no pasta was consumed last night, leaving me with a very normal 6.5. A long day yesterday, driving wise, but well worth the visit to Portofino. We only bumped into Steven Speiberg and Bruce Springsteen, as you do! Two celebs for the price of one! Don’t expect anything so exciting today on the farm, BIOtourismo farm that is. Everything is organic, soap, loo rolls and the veg from the garden which we’re allowed to help ourselves to. Chill out day, supposing to be thundery storms all day. Haven’t started yet. Unfortunately the mossies have followed me and I woke up to another five bites around my lower leg. Any tips anyone? Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

eggyg said:


> We only bumped into Steven Speiberg and Bruce Springsteen, as you do!



Jealous as hell, Bruce a legend Steven iconic filmmaker.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.5 for me. Looks like that pre bed oatcake wasn't required.
> 
> New sensor ready to activate so let's see if those flatfish are still behaving themselves.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I trust they behave themselves for both of us ,I’ve just started one too .


----------



## MikeyBikey

4.9 today. Very chilly!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Hope you all have a good day 
My sensor said goodbye with a nice 5.3 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy people, not so happy this morning, it's FREEZING here, a touch of frost.

4.9 this morning pleased to report.

Wrap up warm folks


----------



## Martin9

A nice 4.9


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - 2.9 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning - 2.9 for me.


 not again! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mikeyB

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning - 2.9 for me.


Time for the patent MikeyB McVities breakfast, methinks, Michael. Or a basal check


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Libre said 6.7 at 7am.

Chilly here too - could’ve done with some gloves on the morning walk, brrrr.


----------



## Michael12420

Actually I did not feel the least unwell.  I had a Magdalena, split in half, a little butter and some delicious Cretan honey.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke (again) on 6.2. I say again because at early morning wee time I discovered that after a steady line, there was a sudden rise to 13.4, so a correction was needed. Diabetes Fairy passing through from Northieland on the A59.

It’s a lovely day here, not a cloud in the sky, though there was an early frost, which has panicked the central heating. Still, it means no problem whizzing down into the village with the cool RayBans when I pick up a prescription and some odds and ends.

There was a footie game last evening, but I can’t do evening games. A 1-1 draw with Notts Forest, who used to be big back in the days when megamoney didn’t matter quite so much.

Anyway have a good day, peeps, make the most of today because tomorrow the remains of Hurricane somebody or other is coming to drench us. It’s October now.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. Libre said 6.7 at 7am.
> 
> Chilly here too - could’ve done with some gloves on the morning walk, brrrr.


I'm on the hunt today for a new pair of gloves (mines have holes in the thumbs appearing ) and a new hat, eBay seems to have loads so will be there a while lol xx


----------



## Martin9

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning - 2.9 for me.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Wasn't it a glorious day? I did well in the garden, felt very accomplished.  Planted Mysotis all round the base of exterior fence, hoping for blue froth in continuous line come Spring.

8.1 @ 7.57am but I'm always up a bit before I measure, how soon do y'all measure? While you're still in bed?!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Evening all. Wasn't it a glorious day? I did well in the garden, felt very accomplished.  Planted Mysotis all round the base of exterior fence, hoping for blue froth in continuous line come Spring.
> 
> 8.1 @ 7.57am but I'm always up a bit before I measure, how soon do y'all measure? While you're still in bed?!


Ermm no! Lol you must be lucky was blowing a blooming gale and freezing cold all day here at least! Absolutely awful day! Before I got the libre I'd be up for an hour before testing xx


----------



## Kaylz

so Bubbles has a urine infection now! Started acting funny this morning and we diagnosed him after 5 minutes but he had to wait till this afternoon to be seen by the vet as I can barely walk and my mum cant manage him with her back so Bruce finished early to take him up, we were right in diagnosis (didn't doubt it as we've had animals all our lives lol) so antibiotic injection, back for another tomorrow night and then needs booked in for shaving next week (he has a few tangles as hes that temperamental that he'll only tolerate being brushed for so long before attacking you) and he cant get them himself seen as he cant cope with his cone off  never ending I tell ya! Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  4.9 Scan.  
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning -- a distinctly chilly one here and the rainy season is due to start in about 2 weeks.  4.9 for me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 6. Made a vegetable curry with courgettes, aubergines, leeks, peppers and tomatoes from the farm’s organic garden and bought some potatoes when we went to the little town, and popped some of those in. It was very nice and we didn’t miss the rice or the naans/chapatis which, if at home, we would have had. Result. Going to Siena today, looking forward to it. Think I might be churched and artworked out later! Have a fab day all.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning -- a distinctly chilly one here and the rainy season is due to start in about 2 weeks.  4.9 for me.


Well that seems a better reading.
Keep warm


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 6. Made a vegetable curry with courgettes, aubergines, leeks, peppers and tomatoes from the farm’s organic garden and bought some potatoes when we went to the little town, and popped some of those in. It was very nice and we didn’t miss the rice or the naans/chapatis which, if at home, we would have had. Result. Going to Siena today, looking forward to it. Think I might be churched and artworked out later! Have a fab day all.


What a beautiful place. There is a small cafe with a narrow balcony on the first floor.  You have to shuffle along but a fabulous place to sit and people watch.  They. Move more than the art works.  Enjoy your day


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.0 for me today


Snap again

Under some pressure now for my woven art piece as I have to submit my ‘artists statement’ (yuk) and photos for the brochure.  However I am allowed to take a close up photo so if I get one corner completed I can cheat and then get on with it over the weekend.  A busy day today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.8 for this morning.

Off to office for an early start


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, its an 8.9 from me...... don't understand why my readings are so high at the mo...... even starving myself doesn't appear to work to lower them


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> Snap again
> 
> Under some pressure now for my woven art piece as I have to submit my ‘artists statement’ (yuk) and photos for the brochure.  However I am allowed to take a close up photo so if I get one corner completed I can cheat and then get on with it over the weekend.  A busy day today.


I too need to do a personal statement for my bursary application. Something along the lines of “I’m fab, gimme the cash plz” but in 300 words LOL. Then I need to find my tutor - he was all over me like a rash last week, but seems to have disappeared, ho hum.

6.0 here btw. Enjoy whatever the weather chucks at you ev1.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.6 on this cold morning, its morning like this that make you feel alive.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> I too need to do a personal statement for my bursary application. Something along the lines of “I’m fab, gimme the cash plz” but in 300 words LOL. Then I need to find my tutor - he was all over me like a rash last week, but seems to have disappeared, ho hum.
> 
> 6.0 here btw. Enjoy whatever the weather chucks at you ev1.


This is an idea I have tried before with students. 
For your gimme me the money, ask someone else to write a list of all the reasons why you should give you the money.  Then use that list as a starting point for your write up.


----------



## karloc

Morning all 
Today it's a 4.3


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Christmas is now in full swing at work!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.5 for me this morning, another chilly one here as well but hey ho I'm in the house all day keeping a watchful eye on Bubbles every move, just to see if he goes to the toilet and can do anything today, fingers crossed but he's back to the vet at 5:10 tonight anyway 

Hope you all have a far more exciting day ahead! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a mysterious 7.9 for me today. Libre sensor ended a couple of days ago, so no idea what went on overnight.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning 6.2. First frost of the season today! Brr!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all you regulars on here. I'm still around and testing pre and post evening meal levels. 
You won't believe it, but I've had 5.2 before dinner three days running.  
I know that doesn't count. (Shakes fist at the enigmatic DF!) 

Still my 7 day average is 4.9 before 6.3 after. So I must be doing something right.

Onwards and downwards as we say.

Have a good day everyone.
Dez


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning -- a distinctly chilly one here and the rainy season is due to start in about 2 weeks.  4.9 for me.


Good morning Michael  Great number, let's have more like that please  Very chilly here, my Libre was 'too low to show' (or too cold to behold' ) after this morning's run


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

I woke up on 7.2, after a washing line on the trace last night, so DP included. No worries, all in range. An extra unit in the brekkie bolus. Big deal.

I was woken at some uncivilised hour (8.15) by an automatic phone call from ParcelForce, who told me my parcel arrives today. That’s my replacement sensor which I phoned about on Monday, so for the second time Abbot’s 5-7 working days delivery time becomes 4. The phone call was otherwise incomprehensible, telling me what the tracking number was instead of enunciating the digits, it was read as a number, “Three million....”  Not that I care. When I was a lad, it was always “Allow 28 days for delivery” when you ordered your X- Ray Specs from a comic.

It’s a cloudy day here, with heavy rain predicted this evening, so it doesn’t matter. Not that I need to go out, so it’s a choice between killing dragons in Skyrim or villains in The Witcher 3. Life turns on such choices

That’s after I’ve depressed myself reading the papers, of course.

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## Hazel

Late in posting - 4.5 this morning, DSN won't be pleased with that, 
but I am


----------



## Michael12420

Northerner said:


> Good morning Michael  Great number, let's have more like that please  Very chilly here, my Libre was 'too low to show' (or too cold to behold' ) after this morning's run



'onest guv, it waz the chocolate truffles wot done it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anitram said:


> Those are good numbers, Dez. And without meds. Diet and exercise is obviously paying off.
> 
> Martin


Thanks, Martin. It's actually paid off better than I'd expected. I've lost a bit more weight than I wanted. 
So, at the moment I'm tinkering with upping my carbs a bit without affecting my levels too much.

Dez


----------



## mikeyB

Just as a follow up to today's message, I got another call from ParcelForce saying they couldn't deliver because nobody was in. 

Lie. I've been in all day.

The call said someone had left a note.

 Lie. 

If you could be bothered to trawl through older posts, this is the second time this has happened to me with Pacelforce, the only delivery firm in the UK who cant find me. Last time, I was told that it was and agency member of staff with a non-updated mapping device. In fact, no delivery vehicle has been anywhere near apart from the postman. I wouldn't care, but they didn't phone me to ask how to get here, they've got my number. Anyway, as ParcelForce don't allow you to ring them, I phoned the eternally helpful Abbott, who dutifully recorded my experience with ParcelFarce, and they are chasing things up from their side.

Anyway, I'm off to degrump with the 4.55 from Lingfield and half a pomegranate.


----------



## Ditto

Never had a pomegranate, remember my school friend having one back in the day, she was there ages with a pin so I think of them as something exotic.  Mind you, I didn't eat a strawberry till I was 16 or steak neither and bacon and eggs was something the grown-ups, ie Dad, had as a treat. No wonder I have food issues. Weren't allowed Weetabix neither "because they use up all the milk." How times have changed, food is so cheap now and there's such a variety, you can have anything!

7.8 @ 10.17am as had a lie-in. Watched Dexter etc during the night then went back to bed.


----------



## Veenorthants

@mikeyB  I’ve had issues with delivery drivers this week too. Order from Amazon, received an email telling me I needed to give more of an address as they couldn’t locate. Bare in mind the household has had a lot of amazon deliveries over the last 2 years so I was scratching my head a bit. Rang them and asked the question why is it a problem now? Got a phone call at 715pm from local depot apologising and said they would be sending someone out. The poor driver rocked up at 10pm that night, it transpires the am driver couldn’t be arsed to google my address I should add we do live in the middle of nowhere but still no excuse


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.2 on waking after going to bed on 5.9 with steady line on libre thru night.  Back to dark wet mornings, for now anyway.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, its a high 9.8 for me


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woken to a 4.9. Yay for bedtime insulin. 

Early dating scan this morning and petrified they are going to give me bad news. Just a bundle of nerves.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3 with a steady overnight line. Sensor seems good so far. No more than point something away from the fingerprick.

Fingers crossed @merrymunky 

Have a good day everyone. It may be wet and dark outside but at least it's Friday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning from sunny Tuscany, cool though but better than the rain we had yesterday. Had to blow off the cobwebs my jacket had gathered sitting in the car this last two and a half weeks! Anyways, back to business, 8.4! Pasta again yesterday! Steak ( on the BBQ) and salad tonight. So should be able to give you better results tomorrow. We were planning on doing lots of walking on this leg of our tour as we are surrounded but the Chianti hills but I have been bitten so badly by mosquitos I can’t risk it. Really fed up with it all now. Every single day there’s a new bite. This happens to me every time we’re away and I always end up on antibiotics when I get home but I’m nowhere near getting home so am self medicating with doubling my prophylactic penicillin. That and cortisone cream the local pharmacist gave me. Wondering about getting some antihistamines as well. Any thoughts? @mikeyB. Ciao for now. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 this morning 

Bought myself a new laptop last night so will be busy golfing and laptop sorting this weekend - the idea being to work at home in the winter evenings.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 here...sometimes that bedtime snack is a carb too far.

No dog walking this morning - had a stupid, stupid mishap with my ugly big toenail. Caught it on the bed frame - what are the odds? - and almost ripped it off...ow, ow...nurse cleaned it up and we’ll see if it’s a goner on Monday. I hope it falls off - it’s the ugliest toenail you’ve ever seen. 

Hope it goes well @merrymunky.


----------



## karloc

Good morning all, the scores on the doors today are... 4.3


----------



## Bloden

Aaw, nasty @eggyg.  I get those blisters too...hope they clear up asap.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, normal service resumed with a 5.8 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> food is so cheap now


must be different where you are then as decent food isn't certainly isn't cheap up here


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Bubbles was a good lad at the vets again last night, sat fine to get another examination and 2 more injections that should see him into next week, he's booked in for Wednesday morning for his haircut so last feed on Tuesday night until he gets home on the Wednesday, that'll be fun  everything but feet and head are getting shaved

Anyways 6.8 for me on a chilly and wet day, still cant weight bare on my right foot properly so not doing much today (reminds me of when I was a teenager and was walking exactly the same as I'd sliced my toe open, gained nerve damage from that incident so toe throbs in cold weather  lol)

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> must be different where you are then as decent food isn't certainly isn't cheap up here


It is cheap compared with what Ditto and I remember, even good food. As a 'percentage of household income', ie, how much of an average wage you needed to spend each week, I think it’s about halved since the 1960s. (Mind you, other things have gone up disproportionately, like house prices, and therefore rents).


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. And it's new hair colour day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not good - a 10.8! Usually drops over night. Could be I had a long stressful day yesterday but also feel an autumn lurgy is about to attack.

Talking of food prices we were not well off but are reasnobly well. I was shocked when I was invited to a school friend's for Saturday lunch and his father had a pork chop and his mother and the children had liver!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A Happy Birthday 9.4 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all, 5.8 this morning for me.

Many happy returns @AJLang


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Could not access the site earlier - 6.4 this morning - a bit too high for my liking.


----------



## merrymunky

We have a heart beat. Measuring 6 weeks 1 day which is slightly behind what I hoped for as I estimated about 6 weeks and 4 days but there’s a heartbeat which is reassuring at the moment. I cried!!!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.0 Woke to 8.8  meter and Libre in full agreement, higher than I like .it seems I had a visit fro that darned DF around 2 o/c

 

I had a lovely dream last night . Their was I on my fake Harley  (mobility scooter) , speeding (it’s a dream right )  along through London  Loughborough was beautiful , lots of trees, grass, hill etc I knew it was Loughborough their was a road sign.  I was delighted that my scooter could climb such steep hills and go so fast , the reality is very different lol .

Hope you all have a good  day


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - a cold morning.

5.6 today

Enjoy your day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a 4.9 been away from the forum for a week, just had enough of surgery`s and hospitals. Finished my TIFA course yesterday (carb counting) so glad I went on it. The suns shining but not for long me thinks, Dartmoor looks very bleak and heading this way. Glad too be back on board folks hope you are all as well as can be expected?

Good Luck @merrymunky.xx

Happy birthday Amanda. xx

Congratulations on HS @nonethewiser.

Enjoy your day folks, take care.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 4.9 been away from the forum for a week, just had enough of surgery`s and hospitals. Finished my TIFA course yesterday (carb counting) so glad I went on it. The suns shining but not for long me thinks, Dartmoor looks very bleak and heading this way. Glad too be back on board folks hope you are all as well as can be expected?


Good to see you back Ted


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  Too dark!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - too early - off to Edinburgh for the day - for a Scottish bible conference.

5.5 which I am.happy with

Have a good day everyone


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning - newly diagnosed and only got my meter yesterday. 

My reading said 16.2 . I really don’t understand much, but I know that’s not good.  My meal last night was salmon and veggies and brown rice.  And 2 hours after it my meter said I was 14.  It’s a huge learning curve and I’m yet to see a diabetic nurse so I am rollercoastering through emotions at the moment.

Maybe I’ve had this for a long time, I don’t know, but since diagnosis I have cut out all breads and starchy veg and done what I thought was right.  

Hey ho, learning curve starts now with my Codefree meter.  (Sorry for the ramble)


----------



## TiredOldGal

TiredOldGal said:


> Morning - newly diagnosed and only got my meter yesterday.
> 
> My reading said 16.2 . I really don’t understand much, but I know that’s not good.  My meal last night was salmon and veggies and brown rice.  And 2 hours after it my meter said I was 14.  It’s a huge learning curve and I’m yet to see a diabetic nurse so I am rollercoastering through emotions at the moment.
> 
> Maybe I’ve had this for a long time, I don’t know, but since diagnosis I have cut out all breads and starchy veg and done what I thought was right.
> 
> Hey ho, learning curve starts now with my Codefree meter.  (Sorry for the ramble)



I currently have an infection, and just started antibiotics- this was the reason I went to the docs in the first place and the diabetes came up in my bloods.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  5,3 for me this cold Saturday morning.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning all, 6.0 on waking, still very dark outside.  



KARNAK said:


> Good morning a 4.9 been away from the forum for a week, just had enough of surgery`s and hospitals.



Great to see you back my friend.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.1 this morning 

Off to golf club for Saturday competition


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK . It’s good to see you back. Please look after yourself


----------



## Ljc

@TiredOldGal . You will soon get the hang of things.
Infections, in fact any illness, injury  or stress can and does affect our blood glucose levels, so once you are fully over the infection your levels may well be a tad lower.
Some of us on here test before we get up as our levels start to rise when we get up.

Also our waking levels are usually the last ones to start coming down , most of us have been at this game for years, so please don’t get disheartened when you keep seeing us repotting single figures, you will get them too !!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks   It’s a g 6.4 finger bodge 5.7 scan with a nice  overnight flatfish .
This sensor is showing every sign of being a gun un , I hope I haven’t tempted fate there.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## TiredOldGal

Ljc said:


> @TiredOldGal . You will soon get the hang of things.
> Infections, in fact any illness, injury  or stress can and does affect our blood glucose levels, so once you are fully over the infection your levels may well be a tad lower.
> Some of us on here test before we get up as our levels start to rise when we get up.
> 
> Also our waking levels are usually the last ones to start coming down , most of us have been at this game for years, so please don’t get disheartened when you keep seeing us repotting single figures, you will get them too !!


Ljc, thank you so much for that - I've got a lovely book and since Tuesday I am writing everything down (old fashioned style lol)  I'm focused to do this.  This forum is wonderful and I'm hoping to spend lots of time reading up on things, as I'm a complete novice.  Thank you


----------



## MikeyBikey

5.5 today. Tired after being messed about by the "system" yesterday!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  

Well mum seems to like her presents so that's good, shame Bruce has a memory like a sieve and bought her the same chocolates 

5.0 for me today

Have a great Saturday folks 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Got some guttering to look at this morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. A very pleasing 5.2 this morning for me. My first ever house special! 

The little bedtime insulin dose finally seems to be working a treat. I’m currently on 9 units per day in addition to my usual metformin.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 5.4 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all early Saturday risers. It’s 9 o’clock in Italy but been awake since 7. A not so good 8.4. Was 3.9 at bedtime, hadn’t taken into consideration the strenuous hike we had had up into the Chianti hills ( no mossie bites, yeah!) when I bolused for my evening meal. I had some bread and cheese at 10 o’clock which I didn’t really want but obviously was too much. Ah well, another day of fun in the life of D! Going for another walk this morning into the local town, down hill all the way there but of course we have to come back up! Luckily a bit cooler and cloudier today. We saw wild boar last night just behind the farmhouse, four of the beasts. Fascinating. Apparently there’s deer too but no sightings yet. Lots of lizards and we had a snake slither right in front of us yesterday in the forest. Probably just a common adder. I’m in my element, although the birds are shy. Can hear them but haven’t spotted anything yet. Have a great day. Arrivederci!


----------



## Bloden

TiredOldGal said:


> Ljc, thank you so much for that - I've got a lovely book and since Tuesday I am writing everything down (old fashioned style lol)  I'm focused to do this.  This forum is wonderful and I'm hoping to spend lots of time reading up on things, as I'm a complete novice.  Thank you


Good for you @TiredOldGal.  I did loads of reading when I was first diagnosed and it helped no end. And there’s plenty of knowledgeable types here on the forum, so ask lots of questions.

Morning folks. 9.1 here. Looks like I need to up my Tresiba while my toe recovers from its ordeal LOL.


----------



## Ljc

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. A very pleasing 5.2 this morning for me. My first ever house special!
> 
> The little bedtime insulin dose finally seems to be working a treat. I’m currently on 9 units per day in addition to my usual metformin.


Congratulations on your first HS May there be many more of them.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.0 after 50g carbs between 4-5am plus reducing my basal by 30% for four hours. Luckily I didn’t fall below 3.4. I’d done everything right carb counting, bolusing etc, I think it’s just a gastroparesis “thing”.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 on a dull day, rugby is being recorded so that I can catch up with the forum. Changing my broadband supplier, my present supplier has let me down 6 times this year, not impressed. A bit of good news my PSA (prostrate) came back as normal on the second test compared to a raised level two months ago.

Congratulations @merrymunky on HS.

Has anyone heard from Lanny or Hobie?

Hope you feel better AJ, I was going to say its a pain in the arse, but I don`t think that's appropriate.

Have a great day folks, stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning troops And a happy International Teachers Day to all our teachers

I woke up on 7.0, which was a dead straight line after correction of a LO on the reader (2.2). Accidentally had one too many Dextro tabs, as you do in the middle of night. Brain in power save mode

I had a good idea yesterday. BoJo has 1.1m followers on Twitter. Nicola Sturgeon has 1m. So theoretically, she would be the ideal caretaker Prime Minister. These Lib Dems should be ignored, the SNP have three times as many MPs in the UK Parliament. (Not that you’d notice if you watch BBC news and current affairs programmes). Not a good idea, then. A good dream

Have good day folks before it starts raining again, do your shopping this morning


----------



## karloc

A bit late today, but 4.8 , dam you carbs


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. 9.2 @ 7.40am totally self-inflicted, you don't want to know what I ate yesterday.  I was at Manchester Royal with a family member, couldn't find anything low carb to eat, ended up in Costa Coffee. Yuck. Made it worse later by pigging on chocolate bars.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  4.3 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  Glad I chose yesterday to go out for my long run, it's absolutely chucking it down this morning! 

Congrats on your House Special yesterday @merrymunky !


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning all an 11.6 for me today, which is so much better than the 16 number I had yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very respectable 6.6 today. A misty morning over the Chianti hills but the forecast is fantastic. Off to Florence on the train today. Apparently all the museums are free on the first Sunday of the month so I don’t think it’ll be that busy!  Have a super Sunday everyone whatever weather brings you.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning,  dark miserable outside woke to 7.3 on libre.  Treating ourselves today and going out for sunday dinner, nice all made no dishes to wash.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I  over treated a 3.4  in the early hours , that hypo hunger hit me hard their  was absolutely no ignoring it  . 8.7 scan , would  have been a bit higher in a finger bodge. 
Been having a few lows so changes need  ,.... well the title of this song in Oliver explains it




  . Hope it bring a smile .
Have the best day possible ( my naughty iPad   replaced the o in possible  with i ). good job I spotted it


----------



## Ljc

TiredOldGal said:


> Morning all an 11.6 for me today, which is so much better than the 16 number I had yesterday.


Wow.  That’s a huge difference , very nice.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Dull and bucketing down outside, ah well day snuggled up in the house it seems 

6.5 for me this morning

Have a nice Sunday folks 
xx


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 5.6 for me today. That’s not bad considering I was bullied into eating some garlic bread with cheese and potatoes wedges just before I took my bedtime insulin last night.
Had my brother over. Him and the hubby got wasted on Morgan’s spiced while I sipped water! Brother insisted on buying food. I purposely ate before he came over knowing he wanted take away. Battered into submission at midnight and he ordered me stuff even though I argued many times.  The thing is, when those delicious foods are plonked in front of you it’s hard to resist!

Naughty but nice...and a big one off as I am eating very well for two now!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.6 for this morning 

Pouring rain so no golf having day on laptop


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.6 for me.

Current sensor seems to behaving itself which is more than can be said for my bolus ratios. Let's reduce the magic juice input again and see what happens.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, dreich miserable day. 
Spent a great day in Edinburgh yesterday. 

Reporting 5.0 this morning. 

Have a great day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Snap, @Hazel! 
It’s been raining most of the night here, but someone’s finally turned the tap off, so I might stay dry at riding today.


----------



## TiredOldGal

Ljc said:


> Wow.  That’s a huge difference , very nice.



Thank you - I'm so very pleased.  I know it's too high, but from a 16 on my first morning, to this, I'm happy


----------



## Ljc

TiredOldGal said:


> Thank you - I'm so very pleased.  I know it's too high, but from a 16 on my first morning, to this, I'm happy


I wouldn’t have expected to see much if any change in your fasting levels in such a short sace of time.  You are doing really well m honest !


----------



## Ljc

I did something really odd this morning, I hope it doesn’t mean I am going to be ill, you see I changed my lancet drum even though the last lancet had lots of life left in it .


----------



## TiredOldGal

Ljc said:


> I wouldn’t have expected to see much if any change in your fasting levels in such a short sace of time.  You are doing really well m honest !


I'm on antibiotics for an infection - it's because of the symptoms of infection that I went to the docs, so I'm expecting to be all over the place for now, not to mention being completely new to this whole thing


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 4.6 for me.
> 
> Current sensor seems to behaving itself which is more than can be said for my bolus ratios. Let's reduce the magic juice input again and see what happens.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It looks like winter is on it way or pe4haps the wind changed direction.  I am on the hunt for my new ratio too .


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today  Glad I chose yesterday to go out for my long run, it's absolutely chucking it down this morning!



It’s the other way round here - we traipsed around a soggy Tenby yesterday with a friend who’d come to see lovely Pembrokeshire and today the sun’s shining for his long train journey home.

Morning all. A 5.2 on the Libre - a flashy HS.


----------



## karloc

Morning all . Today's score is a 4.5 .


----------



## MikeyBikey

8.2 this very wet morning. After excellent start yesterday went hypo just before lunch and overtreated resulting in highish evening result. Seemed under control bedtime but obviously not quite right. Annoying thing was in and among lost my debit card resulting in a long 30 minute phone call. Then this morning found it had somehow gone into the lining of my jacket. Doh!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> It’s the other way round here - we traipsed around a soggy Tenby yesterday with a friend who’d come to see lovely Pembrokeshire and today the sun’s shining for his long train journey home.
> 
> Morning all. A 5.2 on the Libre - a flashy HS.


It's just very damp now  Congrats on the HS!


----------



## fairyhedgehog

posted in the wrong thread - moved to a better place


----------



## TiredOldGal

fairyhedgehog said:


> posted in the wrong thread - moved to a better place


Eh?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.5 on a glorious day, temp. back up to 22.0C. Changed my Broadband provider yesterday, just waiting for please have mercy email from present provider.

Congratulations on HS @Bloden.

Well done @TiredOldGal great result.

Enjoy Florence Mr Mrs @eggyg.

Have a good day folks I`m over to the beech, take care.


----------



## Ditto

7.0 for me this morning. Rotten day weatherwise. Squelchy underfoot.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Got the week off to a good start!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 5.9 after correcting a 8.4 before bed.  Dry outside but windy.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.9 and a glucose tablet for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.3 for this morning 

The start of the working week - lets do this.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and the score today is 4.6


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner . Nice HS and just *Look *at that line


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  4.7 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Definitely autumn, i had to put the light on to do my fingerprick test, first time since last winter.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 on this miserable wet monday. Think I'll go back to bed.


----------



## TiredOldGal

11.1 for me. Down slightly again. Am pleased with that. Have a nice day all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 6.3 Libre 8.1 scan . Flatline skimming  the red zone most of the night  but no worries as this sensor always reads lower.
We had an odd experience yesterday  morning  in In my village  , that wet stuff that I believe you call rain fell from the sky.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Snap! @Anitram...we love Sir Benfro too!

Morning all. 4.3 for me.

The weather! Hope Gwennie’s heavy enuff not to be blown away.


----------



## Hazel

Morning peepa - 5.2 today woohoo


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Morning peepa - 5.2 today woohoo


A nice HS


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Morning peepa - 5.2 today woohoo


Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a nasty spike yesterday afternoon after another misjudgement is treating a hypo. So pleased with 8.2 this morning as over 13 at bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Woke up to a stunning sunrise this morning. Beautiful red sky, but looking at the weather forecast it looks the old adage about red sky in the morning is spot on. Everyone, everywhere, is going to get very wet.


It was the same here - went out for my run at about 6:45 (civil twilight, and about half an hour before sunrise) and the sky was absolutely gorgeous - deep, rich red, an absolute delight  I almost went back for my camera!  The rain started the moment I put my key in the door when I got back!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.1 on a miserable day, lovely day yesterday. Looking at the carpet I think Dyson needs firing up, just as well wash the kitchen floor while I`m at it.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner & @Hazel.

Looks like we are all getting rain today so be careful folks, have a good day if you can.


----------



## Schrodinger

Late on parade and a 8.9 for me Meh!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke on 7.1, after the usual washing line trace. Mind, I went to bed on 5.1 and a biscuit, so without the biscuit that washing line would have dipped into the red. Worry about stuff like that, and you’ll worry about anything. Just on evening Levemir, and a double espresso, I’m now on 6.0.

It’s a bit windy hereabouts, slate grey clouds and stuff. Anybody would think it’s October. Oh, hang on.... 

Had a delivery from John Lewis this morning - they use Hermes. Found a note behind the door - the usual “sorry you weren’t in” stuff. “Package left by front door”. And it was. Mind you, where did they think we were at 7.50am? If these companies will deliver in the middle of the night, what do they expect?

Have a good day everyone. I’ve got to get an appointment to see the GP, so that I can get a more urgent appointment to see a neurologist. I’ll explain why after I’ve seen the GP.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Got the week off to a good start!
> 
> View attachment 12425



Man, look at that line!

Who needs a pancreas?


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> Man, look at that line!
> 
> Who needs a pancreas?


It's not like that when I'm awake, unfortunately!


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 4.8 today. The insulin is remarkable!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Woke to a 4.8 today. The insulin is remarkable!


Good morning   4.8 for me too today, with a little bit of sensor-squash involved, I think


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning all.  My lowest so far.  I’m liking this trend.  Metaformin and diet must be working?!

10.5 for me


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pleased with 6.5 this morning!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.6 this morning. Again the bedtime insulin is working it’s charms.


----------



## Ljc

TiredOldGal said:


> Morning all.  My lowest so far.  I’m liking this trend.  Metaformin and diet must be working?!
> 
> 10.5 for me


Nice .  
It’s most likely all your changes and your infection clearing up that are working


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
Woke to 8.2 sensor with a slanted up arrow . Seem like i was pretty steady overnight then about an hour ago it started shooting up. 
Oh well I’ll soon fix that


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning, only 2.8, but feel OK


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 and a pretty straight line overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 
Reporting a reading of 7.2 this morning 

Think that’s my lowest reading since going on insulin 

Another rainy day - it wasn’t until I was half way around my doggy walk


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 4.9 on waking, no rain wind so looking better today.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - 5.4 this morning.

Hope everyone is well, enjoy your day


----------



## karloc

Morning all , the score today is 4.2.

I do miss you carbs but you are a bad influence .


----------



## eggyg

Buon journo on this beautiful but chilly last morning in Tuscany. A very undeserved 7.1 after what I ate yesterday. But I obviously got my bolus correct and along with a few steps around Florence...which we visited yesterday not Sunday as I said we were going to do. Only problem was all the state museums were closed! Didn’t stop what seemed like a million tourists visiting the same day as us. What a cheek! At least we got a feel for the place. ie busy, expensive, smelly in parts and also incredibly beautiful. Saved a bit of money on entrance fees so spent it on food and wine! Well it’s ciao from me and arrivederci to
Tuscany and buono sera to Lake Como today. Have a great day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Was too low (at 4.7) to go to bed on last night, so had a bit of apple and yogurt, because I  was just freezing the apples from our Bramley that I'd stewed earlier. Obv had a bit more than I needed!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

It’s not raining!!!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning, only 2.8, but feel OK



I would really expect you to feel shakey or have some hypo symptoms. If accurate it is getting dangerously low!


----------



## fairyhedgehog

5.0 this morning, after wine with dinner, so not too bad.


----------



## MikeyBikey

fairyhedgehog said:


> 5.0 this morning, after wine with dinner, so not too bad.



Not to bad! I would have said excellent! Alcohol (if dry) tends to lower BG in moderation.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.7 for me today. Off to get my flu jab done today. Not at my gp surgery though as they don't have any of the under 65 vaccine!!! Glad I made my appointment at boots!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.5 for me today - was 6.5 at 3am.  BGs are still dropping fast during the night so still reducing my temporary overnight basal by 20-30% whilst I slowly reduce the basals from midnight - 6am.   Want to minimise the overnight low sugars where I'm needing 45-60g carbs in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Veenorthants

I actually remembered how to navigate my way back to the forum after a few days.  
Its an 8.9 for me this morning at 7am
Have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 dropped to 3.0 1hour later. Morning started very sunny but now come over all cloudy, got an appointment with Diabetic Consultant, DSN & Dietician tomorrow morning, should be fun. Bought some Swan Retro matching kitchen equipment off Amazon Smile which has arrived, a small donation is automatically sent to DUK with each sale.

Keep on trucking @eggyg hope you had your bikini at Lake Como.

Take care folks enjoy your day.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Buon journo on this beautiful but chilly last morning in Tuscany. A very undeserved 7.1 after what I ate yesterday. But I obviously got my bolus correct and along with a few steps around Florence...which we visited yesterday not Sunday as I said we were going to do. Only problem was all the state museums were closed! Didn’t stop what seemed like a million tourists visiting the same day as us. What a cheek! At least we got a feel for the place. ie busy, expensive, smelly in parts and also incredibly beautiful. Saved a bit of money on entrance fees so spent it on food and wine! Well it’s ciao from me and arrivederci to
> Tuscany and buono sera to Lake Como today. Have a great day all.


Did you stroke the pig's nose?


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys 

Sorry didn't post yesterday as been pretty stressed and worried and no time this morning as was picked up at 7:40 for the hospital, eye check up, things stable from the lasering last November, no signs of macular oedema, pressure good at 12 & 13, back in 6 months, hopefully the renovation work will be finished in the usual department by then as wasn't keen on the kind of pop up area 

6.3 this morning

Have a nice day 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Anitram said:


> I had my first flu jab at the surgery but it was a group session. We all formed a line and it was a case of 'next'. I think they always do that, on Saturday mornings.
> 
> Have been to Boots for all the rest as they do them 1-to-1, date and time to suit you not them.
> 
> Martin


That's how our surgery do it too. I got a text saying don't come to any sessions at the mo as we don't have the under 65 vaccine. Luckily I already had an appointment at Boots. Great service.


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning all. It’s a 9.6 for me!  Another “lowest so far” score.  Happy.  Let’s see what numbers today brings.


----------



## MikeyBikey

6.5 today. Got drenched yesterday. Feel like a duvet day but cannot!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today  Raining heavily again  Actually managed to get some gardening done in the sunshine yesterday


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 4.6 after going to bed on 6.3 so need to turn tap down on pump, been same thru day, must be change of seasons.


----------



## Ljc

TiredOldGal said:


> Morning all. It’s a 9.6 for me!  Another “lowest so far” score.  Happy.  Let’s see what numbers today brings.


Amazing, your in single figures already.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks Woke to 5.5 with a slanted down arrow , my graph however went a wandering up to the nines with short brief dips then back up again I know the cause though , my seemingly permanently frozen shoulder had obviously got fed up of being ignored and decided to get it’s own back. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.6 this morning 

No rain on doggy walkies this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here on the Libre.

You’re doing great @TiredOldGal!! Nice work.


----------



## karloc

Good morning all, its a 4.8 today  but it was a nice lunch out and even switching out chips etc for salad the carbs were higher than normal but worth it .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

5.4 finger prick, 4.0 scan, sensor is starting to read lower but it is due to be changed tomorrow anyways

As usual suffering from a stonking headache after my eye check up so day in for me hopefully with a nap later this afternoon, will get first peaceful day in months as Bubbles is off to the vets just after 9am for his hair cut and wont be back until after 5, he isn't happy as he's not been able to eat today but I cant wait for the little bit of peace and quiet and not having to watch him permanently in case he breaks the telly etc

Have a nice day peeps
xx


----------



## Kaylz

karloc said:


> Good morning all, its a 4.8 today  but it was a nice lunch out and even switching out chips etc for salad the carbs were higher than normal but worth it .


don't understand why the sad face for a 4.8, notice you do it quite a lot but its a fab level


----------



## karloc

Kaylz said:


> don't understand why the sad face for a 4.8, notice you do it quite a lot but its a fab level


Thanks, I am aiming to stay super low to help 'rest' my body to undo my insulin resistance and as insulin blocks the bodies ability to use stored fat I need it low to loose weight. 1st down and probably 3-5 to go .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an exact repeat of yesterday, 6.2 after a slightly too large bedtime snack.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning its an 8.8 from me at 7am this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from beautiful Lake Como, although it’s raining at the moment. A very nice 6 for me, no pasta was imbibed yesterday. Can’t promise that won’t happen today though. Not sure what we’re doing today as the forecast is rotten, may go up the funicular, that should be fun or we may drive somewhere. Whatever we do we’ll have to unpack our waterproofs for only the second time this tour. Not bad going I don’t think.
@Northerner I didn’t see the pig! 
Have a great day all.


----------



## Schrodinger

Not a bad start today Libre had me mid table all night an woke up to a 5.1. Works for me. 

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 5.1 today


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> @Northerner I didn’t see the pig!


It's on the approach to the Ponte Vecchio, I seem to remember


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> At least I have a 5.2 to lift the gloom


Congratulations on the House Special, Martin!


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks

Been up all night following a burst of sorts from the flat upstairs, water everywhere.  The bathroom and hall ceilings down.
Hall wallpaper hanging off walls, water coming through light fittings.  God alone know what the floors will be like, the hall carpet is spongy.

Oh, 6.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all and close to the edge with s 4.1


Northerner said:


> It's on the approach to the Ponte Vecchio, I seem to remember


Somewhere in that vicinity, although I have to say I was gigging when I saw it and had had a couple of beers.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello folks
> 
> Been up all night following a burst of sorts from the flat upstairs, water everywhere.  The bathroom and hall ceilings down.
> Hall wallpaper hanging off walls, water coming through light fittings.  God alone know what the floors will be like, the hall carpet is spongy.
> 
> Oh, 6.9


Ack! Really sorry to hear this Hazel  I hope everything can get sorted out for you quickly {{{HUGS}}} Take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up this morning on 5.6. Well, that was first wake up. Second wake up after body said you’re going nowhere I was 8.0. Lovely washing line overnight, mind. Morning Levemir will normalise that.

I’m being educated at the moment. I’m reading Bill Bryson’s new book, The Human Body - A User’s Guide. It’s absolutely superb. An overview (and underview) of how everything works, what everything does, and why it does it, and all done in Bill Bryson’s typical style, very entertaining, and often awe stricken at just how our bodies do to keep alive. For example, 1 cubic mm of our frontal cortex can hold enough data equivalent to every movie that’s ever been made, including trailers. Can’t recommend it enough - Myths busted, shocking accounts of old, and not so old brain surgery. Prefrontal Lobotomy with an ice pick? That was the 1960s and 70s. Only in America.

Anyway, have a good day, you can all relax - looks like Brexit at Halloween is not happening unless Monomaniac Johnson decides to break the law.


----------



## Ditto

A new Bill Bryson, fab, that'll cheer me up a bit. 

7.6 this morning I think. Can't be bothered to check though, wasn't even going to take it, I don't want to do anything apart from weed the garden.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I’m being educated at the moment. I’m reading Bill Bryson’s new book, The Human Body - A User’s Guide. It’s absolutely superb. An overview (and underview) of how everything works, what everything does, and why it does it, and all done in Bill Bryson’s typical style, very entertaining, and often awe stricken at just how our bodies do to keep alive. For example, 1 cubic mm of our frontal cortex can hold enough data equivalent to every movie that’s ever been made, including trailers. Can’t recommend it enough - Myths busted, shocking accounts of old, and not so old brain surgery. Prefrontal Lobotomy with an ice pick? That was the 1960s and 70s. Only in America.


On my reading list!  Sounds like a good book to complement 'The Incredible Unlikeliness of Being' by Alice Roberts - also excellent


----------



## Ditto

Thanks for that Northie, have put my name down at the library but have had to buy the Bill Bryson as there were 19 reservations in front of me and I'm impatient.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ditto said:


> A new Bill Bryson, fab, that'll cheer me up a bit.
> 
> 7.6 this morning I think. Can't be bothered to check though, wasn't even going to take it, I don't want to do anything apart from weed the garden.




I just find him unfunny and intensely irritating. Haynes manual for me as sits nicely along the Spitfire (aeroplane)and  Vauxhall Cresta ones!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Hazel said:


> Hello folks
> 
> Been up all night following a burst of sorts from the flat upstairs, water everywhere.  The bathroom and hall ceilings down.
> Hall wallpaper hanging off walls, water coming through light fittings.  God alone know what the floors will be like, the hall carpet is spongy.
> 
> Oh, 6.9



Really sorry to hear that. Get in a water extractor if you have not already. Water penetrates everything!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Strange day yesterday, I was feeling a little uncomfortable in the morning, a strange pain from my right shoulder that increased as the day went on downwards, it was like trapped wind, but in the wrong place.  My pre-dinner reading was 8 and the food was prepared and on the counter ready to be cooked but I was too unwell to eat.  I just had a biscuit as I wanted to take a painkiller and didn't want to take it on an empty stomach.  Went to bed just having my basal shot but woke at 3 am wringing wet.  Had another biscuit and went back to sleep.  Got up at 6 to a reading of 5.  Feel a bit better now.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Snap on the shoulder just the left one here.. Everything seemed fine yesterday but woke to 9.2. Wonder if the pain killers mess things about. Feels like s trapped nerve that I have had on the right previously.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 6.1 after going to bed on 5.9 tweak on pump so much better.Dry outside but on cold side.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.9 for me.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today



Are you MDA or pump Northerner?


----------



## karloc

Morning all, its a 4.6 today.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.1 this morning 

Cold this morning but I enjoy a morning chill on our doggy walk


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A shocking 8.7 today, it’s bad for my BGs  eating late like the Italians. Up and out early today as going on the ferry up to Bellagio. Yesterday the heavens opened, we still went out of course, we’re English we’re used to the rain. Had a lovely walk along the lake before it got too bad, visited the Villa Olmo, which was beautiful and it was free to visit. Didn’t get on the funicular as the top was shrouded in mist and murk. Hopefully fit it in today as we’re off on our travels again tomorrow. Had a great day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.3 here...oops.

Meeting my course supervisor today, so must come across as sensible and intelligent, sensible and intelligent...phew, it’s hard work!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning.  Strange day yesterday, I was feeling a little uncomfortable in the morning, a strange pain from my right shoulder that increased as the day went on downwards, it was like trapped wind, but in the wrong place.  My pre-dinner reading was 8 and the food was prepared and on the counter ready to be cooked but I was too unwell to eat.  I just had a biscuit as I wanted to take a painkiller and didn't want to take it on an empty stomach.  Went to bed just having my basal shot but woke at 3 am wringing wet.  Had another biscuit and went back to sleep.  Got up at 6 to a reading of 5.  Feel a bit better now.


Michael, I don’t want to concern you but a pain in the shoulder which radiates downwards may and I reiterate, may be a sign of a heart attack. Especially when you mentioned the trapped wind feeling, feeling unwell and the sweating. It could of course just be a trapped nerve but I would maybe try and speak to your GP for some reassurance ( for me as well as yourself). My husband has had a few heart attacks so I do have some experience with the symptoms. I am not a medical professional but a concerned friend.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Hello folks
> 
> Been up all night following a burst of sorts from the flat upstairs, water everywhere.  The bathroom and hall ceilings down.
> Hall wallpaper hanging off walls, water coming through light fittings.  God alone know what the floors will be like, the hall carpet is spongy.
> 
> Oh, 6.9


Oh no Hazel how awful for you.  I hope you can get back to a semblance of normality soon and everything replaced / repaired  soon 
(((HUG)))


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 7.2 on the Libre, that’ll be too many cashew nuts. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
What a nightmare, @Hazel, I hope you are drying out.


----------



## Kaylz

MikeyBikey said:


> Are you MDA or pump Northerner?


he's a weird one is our Northie, he's MDI but only bolus!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Soo tired today and Bubbles being a bit of a pain, he just wants to permanently be attached since he came home from the vets yesterday, hasn't even slept!

5.7 this morning and very cold so 2nd coffee then jump in the shower and change my sensor

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HS +1 this morning for me. 
What happens to the dawn phenomen when the clocks change back?


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers, water stopped yesterday afternoon thank God.
Now just to deal with insurers.

4.9 this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Hazel said:


> Morning campers, water stopped yesterday afternoon thank God.
> Now just to deal with insurers.
> 
> 4.9 this morning


Check out the insurance - you might get a freebie at the East Kilbride Hilton while everything gets sorted.  Just leave everything up to them, it’s a real PIA sorting out soggy everything.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 will have too increase overnight Basal, temperature has dropped although it is showing 19.C on the Richter scale but feels colder. Laundry all done and dried, went to the hospital yesterday to see D Consultant, DSN and Dietitian. Consultant feels I am keeping my BGL`s too strict and would be happier if my levels were between 7 & 12, not going to happen. I`m using a ratio of 1:7 for grub Dietician was happy with that and was impressed by my diary, she said I seem to have good control for the amount of time since diagnosis.  I told her its all down to my dear friends on the DUK Forum with whom I would be lost without them, yes folks two years today since Dx`s, DSN checked my injection points, all is well.

Oh Hazel what a disaster, take @mikeyB`s advice and I hope you can get it repaired a.s.a.p.

Keep safe folks the suns shining here, hope you have a great day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Woke up on 5.0, which was a struggle. Had a rotten night, had the squits. Started yesterday early evening, and went spectacular. Up five times in the night. Reminded me of Picolax prep for a colonoscopy. Still, having two squitty conditions, UC and CP makes the diagnosis easier - no sign of blood, so it’s not UC or Campylobacter, and easy to flush, so it’s not CP. I must have eaten something that disagreed with me, unlike the mythical missionary in the tribal cooking pot who was eaten by someone who disagreed with him

It’s all quiet on the cistern front this morning, but I still feel a bit delicate. With not eating, I reduced my evening Levemir, but still spent most of the night just in the red zone, so that morning 5.0 came courtesy of Dextro tabs.

Anyway, enough of my problems. I’m still enjoying the Bill Bryson book, notwithstanding @MikeyBikey I had a Hayes manual for my fully restored Wolseley 1500, which I remember reading for pleasure, learning all about big ends and grease nipples. Car porn

One thing I’ve learned is that in all developed countries, men’s sperm counts have decreased by 50%. Nobody knows why, but it doesn’t matter. It only takes one to do the damage

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all but nowt good about it, just had a meltdown (poor Mum) and still pigging out, might be like that scene in Saturday Night Fever, there are more ways of killing yourself than jumping off a bridge.

Did an experiment, somebody said their bg plummeted when they did gardening, even just weeding but mine went up! Typical. 

7.1 before hard slog in garden, 7.7 after.


----------



## Veenorthants

Afternoon, completely forgot again to log on when I arrived at work but its an 8.3 this morning.  
One day they will lower I'm sure

One more day closer to the weekend.  Happy days


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Woke up on 5.0, which was a struggle. Had a rotten night, had the squits. Started yesterday early evening, and went spectacular. Up five times in the night. Reminded me of Picolax prep for a colonoscopy. Still, having two squitty conditions, UC and CP makes the diagnosis easier - no sign of blood, so it’s not UC or Campylobacter, and easy to flush, so it’s not CP. I must have eaten something that disagreed with me, unlike the mythical missionary in the tribal cooking pot who was eaten by someone who disagreed with him
> 
> It’s all quiet on the cistern front this morning, but I still feel a bit delicate. With not eating, I reduced my evening Levemir, but still spent most of the night just in the red zone, so that morning 5.0 came courtesy of Dextro tabs.
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, enough of my problems. I’m still enjoying the Bill Bryson book, notwithstanding @MikeyBikey I had a Hayes manual for my fully restored Wolseley 1500, which I remember reading for pleasure, learning all about big ends and grease nipples. Car porn
> 
> One thing I’ve learned is that in all developed countries, men’s sperm counts have decreased by 50%. Nobody knows why, but it doesn’t matter. It only takes one to do the damage
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Northerner

MikeyBikey said:


> Are you MDA or pump Northerner?


Injections - novorapid


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and its a 4.5 today .


----------



## eggyg

Buon giorno. I won’t be saying that again as we’re leaving Italy today. A nice average, boring 6.4 considering I “forgot” I was a diabetic yesterday afternoon. I had my first gelato in Italy and my first ice cream in, I can’t actually remember. It was so nice and chocolaty. About 2 hours later I checked my BGs. 16.7! I have never seen that recorded ever! Oops! Had a correction and was down to 6.5 before my evening meal, which was pasta! So no harm done. Don’t try this at home folks!  Have a fab Friday, we’re heading to Switzerland.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today


Snap

I hope you are getting sogginess sorted  @Hazel, and that you have a better day today @mikeyB .
7.1 to 7.7 counts as ‘level’ in my book @Ditto .  All the readings are (ish).

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Buon giorno. I won’t be saying that again as we’re leaving Italy today. A nice average, boring 6.4 considering I “forgot” I was a diabetic yesterday afternoon. I had my first gelato in Italy and my first ice cream in, I can’t actually remember. It was so nice and chocolaty. About 2 hours later I checked my BGs. 16.7! I have never seen that recorded ever! Oops! Had a correction and was down to 6.5 before my evening meal, which was pasta! So no harm done. Don’t try this at home folks!  Have a fab Friday, we’re heading to Switzerland.


I hope you enjoyed every mouthful.  Perhaps more practice is needed to get the insulin dose just right.  That is my excuse.  Sounds like you have had an amazing time.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Its raining again but Oscar looked snug in his winter coat on our morning walk


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Buon giorno. I won’t be saying that again as we’re leaving Italy today. A nice average, boring 6.4 considering I “forgot” I was a diabetic yesterday afternoon. I had my first gelato in Italy and my first ice cream in, I can’t actually remember. It was so nice and chocolaty. About 2 hours later I checked my BGs. 16.7! I have never seen that recorded ever! Oops! Had a correction and was down to 6.5 before my evening meal, which was pasta! So no harm done. Don’t try this at home folks!  Have a fab Friday, we’re heading to Switzerland.



Drool gelato.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning its was 8.3 for me this morning at 7am


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 for me today

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. I was woken by the sound of heavy rain around 7am, I’m getting a tad fed up with the weather.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 9.7 on the finger I my Libre line is  added a 1.5 correction with my brekkie jab. 
At least I know why my BG is misbehaving,  a relation of the DF the  uti  fairy has paid me a visit  had to start antibiotics. 
Hope e you all have a good day.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, frustrating 4.2 after going to bed on 6.4

Diabetes enigma at play again, this after turning tap down on pump previously, only thing can thing of is better absorption on current infusion site which was changed late afternoon, place not used in a while which might explain things, gonna have to test early hours tonight, joys of diabetes sigh.


----------



## MikeyBikey

4.4 today so will have a little extra for breakfast as do not want to repeat lunchtime hypo of the other day.


----------



## Docb

What ho!  5.1 this morning with morning reading drifting between five and six for a few days now.  Although dull and grey we have missed most of the heavy rain of recent days.  That changed in the early hours!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  After 36 hours without eating I rather indulged myself last night and woke to 11.2.


----------



## Hazel

Hello all, 6.3 this morning, I guess dropping the Lantus over this last week is beginning to kick in


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beautiful sunny Autumn morning - hope it lasts. 
And a sunny 5.1 as well.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

3.6 for me - McVities brekkie today

Had one of those delayed meal things yesterday. Ate an off-piste meal of pasta with a chicken and mushroom creamy sauce. Went hypo an hour after eating that, due to the larger than normal bolus. BG didn’t spike at all.

So, Sleep (1).. Fell asleep in the chair, still running along with a BG of 6 ish.

Sleep (2) Woke up (4 hours after eating) on 16.2. Re-bolussed.

Wake (2)at wee O’clock 5.4, steady line

Wake (3) 3.6, as I’ve said.

Fortunately, I haven’t got true persistent gastroparesis, it just happens occasionally when my neuro symptoms are bad, and yesterday was a seriously bad walking day.

Good game, I say Think on bad days I’ll have to bolus after eating. Simple.

Anyway, back in reality, I’ve finished the Bill Bryson book. The last chapter was about death, which was interesting. If you want live a long life, get the right parents. And don’t live in America. As the quote at the start of the last chapter says “Eat healthy, exercise plenty, die anyway”. 

And on that thought, have a good day, and remember, when the rain is going sideways, don’t use an umbrella, just don't go out


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 bolused for brekkie eggs on toast, down to 5.3 now. Wet outside temp. 18.5.C, had two begging letters from broadband provider not to change providers, still can`t receive incoming calls on the land line and have to reset the router several times a day.



mikeyB said:


> Good game, I say Think on bad days I’ll have to bolus after eating. Simple.



I do this quite often @mikeyB, works for me.

What was in that Gelato @eggyg a roast dinner?

Take care folks weekends nearly here, more rain on the way.We can still smile though.


----------



## Ljc

You just can’t win sometimes can you.  fifteen minutes  after my brekkie bolus which included a 1,5 correction for a 9.7 I sat down to eat my 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, I scanned only to see 4.2 with a straight down arrow , I re confirmed that really don’t like full fat Coke before the sun is over the yard arm.


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all. Late on parade but it was a 4.9 for me.

Gigging tonight with two of my old bands.
One of them formed 40 years ago when we were teenagers. Should be fun.

Enjoy the rest of your day peeps.


----------



## Flower

Almost tomorrow, it was a 5.2 but I didn't have any internet connection. I'm now the proud owner of fibre broadband, the forum pops up at the speed of lightning!


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Almost tomorrow, it was a 5.2 but I didn't have any internet connection. I'm now the proud owner of fibre broadband, the forum pops up at the speed of lightning!


Good evening Flower, glad to see you joining us at this hour  congrats on the house special! xx


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 4.4 this morning. The insulin is definitely working at bringing my morning levels right down. 

Diabetic pregnancy consultant told me to drop my lunchtime metformin too to see how we go on. So just back to the two twice a day again.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  7.7.  Today is Hispanic Day (I think the US calls it Columbus Day).  All Spanish speaking nations have  yet another day off work. I'm going to do the washing!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pleased with 6.4 today. I knew I was a bit low yesterday morning so had a little extra to cover a busy morning but with lunch getting slightly delayed I went hypo. When everything was sorted mid-afternoon I decided to treat myself to a pint. Usually Guinness works well but I thought I would try the guest ale. Goodness knows what was in it but home to 15.3! Corrected and had late small supper. Will stick to Guinness till next time!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.1 for me.  Been exhausted for the last few days and had a ride in an ambulance on Wednesday - not diabetes connected but still not sure what caused the problem!!  Not connected to that my broken foot has improvement but not healed yet so I'm in the boot for at least another 3 weeks, that will be three months in total at my appointment on Halloween! On better news I thought that my HBA1C would be bad after the last few weeks - it had gone up but I I'm happy with it being 6.6 (49)


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Almost tomorrow, it was a 5.2 but I didn't have any internet connection. I'm now the proud owner of fibre broadband, the forum pops up at the speed of lightning!


Congrats on the HS @Flower!  I have fibre too, after years of dodgy landline/mobile connections - works a treat!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today. Sensor ended yesterday, so back on blood test after putting kettle on, hence higher than usual number


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning lovelies!   It's an 8.8 for me, lowest so far - I'm liking this trend.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning all.  Tweak on pump, went to bed on 7.7 tested at 3 got a 7.4 and woke to 7.6, so looking good for now.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.1 this morning 

Off to golf club now for Saturday competition chilly but dry my perfect golfing weather


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.5 this morning and already getting stressed, think Bubbles is going to have to go back down to Bruce's as I shouldn't have to be getting up and down all day telling him no, our cats learned where they weren't allowed to go but he's been here months now and doesn't take a telling, I cant get anything done because of it and its really stressing me out 

Anyway hope you have a good Saturday folks
xx


----------



## karloc

Good morning all  and the score is ... 4.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, that Friday night glass of wine sorting my dawn rise out for me.


----------



## eggyg

Guten Morgan from sunny Switzerland. At last I can get use from my CSE grade 2 German! Only taken 43 years! An undeserved 7.4, I blaming DP, as my food choices were excellent yesterday, no pasta, no gelato. Ah well never mind, that should get sorted today. Going on the cog railway up Mount Rigi, will get off part the way up and walk the rest and may walk some of the way down. The forecast is good, sunny but fresh. Lookin* out over Lake Lucerne as I write this, stunning. Pity we have to leave tomorrow!  Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here, that Friday night glass of wine sorting my dawn rise out for me.


Snap! The 5.3, that is, not the wine. Enjoy the weekend ev1.

I hope your home isn’t (too badly) affected @Hazel.


----------



## Kaylz

Aye @Anitram utterly disappointing, Scotland better get to play their game seen as it actually does matter, having that chance pulled away from us just wouldn't be fair xx


----------



## Docb

Not raining here but for how long?  That's the question.  5.5 for me although 9.9 one hour after breakfast, which is a bit higher than my normal 7 or thereabouts.

Edit.. been out, 15mins walk, shopping, and now, one hour later, its 4.9 and I am  feeling a bit odd.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Had a nice flat line all night. Woke to 3.9 scan so jabbed my finger 6.6. Am now here biding my time till I can eat brekkie. 
Hoe you all have a good day


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.1 for me.  Been exhausted for the last few days and had a ride in an ambulance on Wednesday - not diabetes connected but still not sure what caused the problem!!  Not connected to that my broken foot has improvement but not healed yet so I'm in the boot for at least another 3 weeks, that will be three months in total at my appointment on Halloween! On better news I thought that my HBA1C would be bad after the last few weeks - it had gone up but I I'm happy with it being 6.6 (49)


I hope you are ok now .  It’s good to hear poorly foot has started to heal.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3* this am. Looks like a dull Saturday to begin with - supposed to clear later but .....


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a late out of the pit 4.6 for me.

Went hypo during sound check last night which took a whole pack of glucose tabs to fettle. Spiked to the teens later on but settled down nicely later on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, it's a 7.1 for me this morning lowest in a long time. Unsure how with a couple of glasses of wine and a midnight snack watching telly.... still not gonna complain. 
Have an enjoyable weekend folks


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - a rather nice house special 5.2

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Not posted for a while but always enjoy reading a 5.9 for me today.


----------



## Jodee

Good day to all

6.0 this morning.  damp grey day here.

Wishing everyone a great weekend whatever the weather.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 5.4 after a lovely straight line overnight, all achieved by an experimental increase in evening Levemir. No DP, either, I’m still 5.4 after my double espresso.

It’s a lovely day here, just a few small  white clouds. Gentle breeze. A pleasant autumn day oop north. All change tomorrow, mind. 

Forgot say, daughters Glucose Tolerance Test was perfectly normal. She’s doing her RICS exam on Wednesday, so that should mean a pay rise after maternity leave. (Thats the Royal Institute of Chartered Surveyors) And more letters after her name than I’ve got. Bugger

Anyway, have a good day, gang, watching Typhoon Rugby. I won’t be watching. Rugby Union is just all kicking, kicking, kicking. Far slower than Rugby League.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Three pricks and no blood so gave up. Own fault after a particularly stupid day yesterday, blood like sludge. Trying to do fasting today because if I stick to it I will lose weight steadily but I only ever manage three days at most. Daughter lost a stone in a week but I think that's too drastic, she's been doing too much and with a weak heart too but she's determined to get the weight off.


----------



## Northerner

Go


Hazel said:


> Good morning peeps - a rather nice house special 5.2
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Congratulations on the House Special Hazel!


----------



## Northerner

Goog morning  7.9 for me today - still on tardy fingerpricks, wanted to know how I would feel if deprived of the Libre -answer:bereft!


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 6.7 today, going out for lunch again, could get use to it, no cooking dishes cleaning up, pure bliss.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. A shocking 9.4 today. Ate at 7, baked breaded fish and French fries. Really should have split my dose but forgot. At 10 I was 4.6, knew the food probably hadn’t hit so left it an hour and was up to 5.3. I was happy to go to bed on that but Mr Eggy ( who never normally asks what my BGs are) insisted I had something to eat. Bearing in mind we’re in a hotel all we had was a Mars bar. I had one bite, yuk! Considering we did 21K steps up and down Mount Rigi yesterday in 22 degree heat and full sun, I’m a bit miffed. Anyways, we are off to the Black Forest today, to stay in Triberg, where Germany’s largest waterfalls are. I don’t know what the smallest ones are so may be disappointed! Temperature forecast to be 25 degrees! We really did think we would have our woolies on by this time, but they are still packed in the “ cold weather” hold-all! Hope you also have a sunny Sunday. Auf Weidersein pet!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Goog morning  7.9 for me today - still on tardy fingerpricks, wanted to know how I would feel if deprived of the Libre -answer:bereft!


I have a Libre sensor in the boot of the car, been there for four weeks! Did think yesterday it may have been a good idea to have it on as we were doing some climbing, but I survived!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Not sure what the day has in store.  No doubt I will find out later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.0 this morning 

Off to Spec Savers later - the glasses they give me show everything lopsided. I thought my laptop was broke


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today its a 4.6.

Out to lunch today, lets hope I can find a low carbs choice - mostly places have been good at messing around swapping out carbs for salad.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, cracked and put on a new Libre sensor yesterday,I was missing it so much! So far so good.


----------



## Docb

5.6 for me.  @Rob51 - good luck at specsavers - if they spent less on advertising and more on training then maybe they would get it right first time!  Anyway keep at them until they get it right.


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.3 this morning. Annoyed! Yesterday was a repeat of Friday with an unexpected afternoon high. Slightly worried as started a new batch of insulin Thursday evening. 

The batteries in my meter died yesterday so I popped into a nearby supermarket for a pack of 2032s. The packaging has been made even more tamperproof to protect children. After breaking my thumbnail I had to go in a chemist to buy some nail scissors both to open the pack and tidy my broken nail. Totally OTT IMHO when painkillers are within reach of children!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 on the Libre.

A wet n windy walk awaits...bye bye cobwebs.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  5.8 today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Anitram said:


> Good morning, everyone. Dry here (so far, anyway) after soggy Saturday. A rugby fest this morning with Wales aiming to finish in top spot in their group and, thankfully, Scotland's game against Japan being on, so back-to-back matches. Could it get any better?
> 
> Yes it could - a 5.2 on the meter.
> 
> Martin




Yes, a Ferrari 1 - 2 in Japan this morning!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone it’s a 7 from me.
Enjoy your day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grey and miserable this morning - no not me - *5.3*


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps 5.6 today.

Wakened with a doozy of a migraine


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning team

I woke up on 4.9 (I checked my BG, as the sensor, on its last legs, said 3.9). Lovely straight line overnight. Easy peasy this diabetes lark

Mind you, I’m low carbing mostly at the moment, to lose weight. 5kg so far, so not exactly shedding weight like superstars such as @Drummer , but then I can’t do any exercise. It’s easier to cart myself around on elbow crutches the less I weigh.

It was a lovely day yesterday, but today it’s dreich. That’s a Scottish word for cold, grey and drizzly, so saves typing. Oh, hang on...

Anyway, have a good day everyone. Day of rest, ready for a new week. SNP conference in Aberdeen starts tomorrow. That’ll be fun.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.4 down to 3.4 1.5 hours later. Didn`t post yesterday typed it all out and son phoned from Grimsby at 11.15 just before I was going to press the post button, two hours later he`s still on the phone and screen saver had come on and when he got off the phone it was 13.30hrs. At least I got to speak with the grandchildren, although forgot to press that button.
Well its wet here on the not so sunny English Riviera temp.18.0 C so a taxi to Sunday lunch.

Congratulations Martin on HS and Hazel for yesterday.

Enjoy your day folks I`m off to the club taxi ordered, take care.


----------



## Bexlee

@MikeyBikey I thought I was safe on the forum this morning ....... l couldn’t go on any other part of the internet!!! ......but great quali Good race shame it wasn’t a red☝️

An odd, very odd for no reason 11.1 this morning 6.2 now though so happier.


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> @MikeyBikey I thought I was safe on the forum this morning ....... l couldn’t go on any other part of the internet!!! ......but great quali Good race shame it wasn’t a red☝️
> 
> An odd, very odd for no reason 11.1 this morning 6.2 now though so happier.


I agree with @KARNAK, @MikeyBikey  Please use the 'Spoiler' option if posting, erm, spoilers!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  New sensor, and it appears to be behaving well, fingers crossed  I gave in after 36 hours of deprivation, they really are addictive, and it felt so odd having to fingerprick


----------



## eggyg

Good morning from the Black Forest, and it really is black even at nearly 7am. Snap @Northerner 5.3 for me too. Oh so close! Lowest I’ve been for many a month. Off waterfall climbing today and hopefully bump into  some red and black squirrels, not red AND black squirrels but red squirrels and black squirrels. Apparently  they are quite tame and you can buy peanuts and feed them. Excited! Triberg, the town we are staying in, is known as the “clock town”. There’s shops selling cuckoo clocks everywhere, it’s fascinating and very German. The pin made a good choice on the map. That’s basically, near enough, how we are choosing where to stay and visit. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this Monday morn. 
I'm off shortly to my surgery on my annual bid to be the first person to get their flu jab this year.
Some chance - no matter how early I arrive there's always loads of my fellow senior citizens ahead of me!


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, dipping low before bed with reading of 4.3 so had small banana, woke to 5.6 with nice line on libre overnight. Dark wet miserable outside.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.3for me.

When do we get our next day with out rain?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.3for me.
> 
> When do we get our next day with out rain?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I think they are forecasting March 29th, although that may be subject to change, and the year is unspecified


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading  of 8.1 this morning 

nice calm Monday ready for the working week


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> New sensor, and it appears to be behaving well, fingers crossed  I gave in after 36 hours of deprivation, they really are addictive, and it felt so odd having to fingerprick


Are you allowed to take breaks while getting them on prescription? I didn't think you could seen as the patient commitment form I signed stated you must scan at least 6 times a day (although that amount seems to vary depending on area) xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me on this rather soggy Monday morning.


----------



## karloc

Another morning 

It's a 5.1 today , I know its no bad but higher than I want . The result of eating out and visiting parents, despite being good its hard to keep such good control of carbs.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.1 for me, really misty outside but stopped raining at least, started lashing down last night and didn't stop for most of the night, makes an awful noise on the shed roofs so barely got any sleep 

Bought my mum some Cocoa dusted truffles at Lidl yesterday for her Christmas, I used to get ones from Woolies every year and she absolutely loved them so fingers crossed she'll like these, apparently there are approximately 35 truffles in the box so cant grump at only paying £1.59 

Have a nice day
xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Are you allowed to take breaks while getting them on prescription? I didn't think you could seen as the patient commitment form I signed stated you must scan at least 6 times a day (although that amount seems to vary depending on area) xx


I don't remember signing up to anything saying I couldn't. I don't think that would be appropriate anyway, there might be a number of reasons why you might wish to 'take a break' e.g. feeling obsessed or controlled and micro-managing, and wanting to put things in perspective etc. or perhaps if you are doing something/on medication that might interfere with the operation of the system  I had thought I might take a week off, but gave in, so maybe I am a bit obsessed!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 at the moment, but I woke up lying on my Libre sensor so it's just recovering from a compression dip.


----------



## Northerner

karloc said:


> Another morning
> 
> It's a 5.1 today , I know its no bad but higher than I want . The result of eating out and visiting parents, despite being good its hard to keep such good control of carbs.


Bear in mind that food isn't the only factor in determining your blood sugar levels, your body has a whole system of maintaining a certain level of glucose in your blood in order to keep your heart, lungs, digestive system etc. fuelled when you are not eating (your liver releases variable amounts of glucose in order to achieve this). Also, there is essentially no difference between a fingerprick of 5.1 and one of 4.5, since there is variability in each drop of blood and variability in the accuracy of the testing strips/monitor  I remember years ago taking three tests from a single drop of blood and got three different results - all were within the degree of accuracy expected from the meter system I was using


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I haven’t opened the curtains yet but I have had my breakfast , I’ve got my priorities right lol.
Woke to 6.9 higher than I like it’s the infection and anti bs, hopefully normal service will be resumed soon.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.2


----------



## karloc

Northerner said:


> Bear in mind that food isn't the only factor in determining your blood sugar levels, your body has a whole system of maintaining a certain level of glucose in your blood in order to keep your heart, lungs, digestive system etc. fuelled when you are not eating (your liver releases variable amounts of glucose in order to achieve this). Also, there is essentially no difference between a fingerprick of 5.1 and one of 4.5, since there is variability in each drop of blood and variability in the accuracy of the testing strips/monitor  I remember years ago taking three tests from a single drop of blood and got three different results - all were within the degree of accuracy expected from the meter system I was using


I'm not worried and like you say meters are not 100% accurate, but since I managed to remove the excess glucose stuffed in every corner of my body and pretty sure I did manage to deplete my livers store of glucose a while ago (but my body keeps sneaking more into storage) - my reading have been very related to my carbs intake. Obviously my body will make some glucose from food/ stored fat (which i still have plenty) also and I will see a bit of a bouncing of my BGs for a few days. My main aim is all reading in 4s or 5s which I have so far managed after week 1 so I am pretty happy with how its going so far.


----------



## Ljc

karloc said:


> I'm not worried and like you say meters are not 100% accurate, but since I managed to remove the excess glucose stuffed in every corner of my body and pretty sure I did manage to deplete my livers store of glucose a while ago (but my body keeps sneaking more into storage) - my reading have been very related to my carbs intake. Obviously my body will make some glucose from food/ stored fat (which i still have plenty) also and I will see a bit of a bouncing of my BGs for a few days. My main aim is all reading in 4s or 5s which I have so far managed after week 1 so I am pretty happy with how its going so far.


Our sneaky bodies will also make glucose from protein and fats, it’s just harder for it.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, haven't had access to computer till now. its a 7.3 for me this morning.

Has anyone heard from @SueEK. Have noticed I've not seen anything from her for a while.  Hope all is ok x


----------



## Kaylz

Veenorthants said:


> Has anyone heard from @SueEK. Have noticed I've not seen anything from her for a while. Hope all is ok x


She must be keeping an eye on us as profile states she was last seen today, hope your ok @SueEK ❤ xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, a night of no sleep, so feeling pretty rough

5.9


----------



## SueEK

Veenorthants said:


> Good morning, haven't had access to computer till now. its a 7.3 for me this morning.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @SueEK. Have noticed I've not seen anything from her for a while.  Hope all is ok x


Thanks @Veenorthants and @Kaylz . Am still following posts but not in the right place to be of any help to anyone at present. Hopefully will be back posting fairly soon xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a massive 13.4, who forgot to take his night time Basal. Wet and miserable no not the loo, outside its chilling  down only 18.0 C may have to put longer shorts on.

Thanks for replying @SueEK, sets ones mind at rest. 



Still no Hobie or Lanny.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## Veenorthants

@SueEK take care of yourself xx


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Thanks @Veenorthants and @Kaylz . Am still following posts but not in the right place to be of any help to anyone at present. Hopefully will be back posting fairly soon xx


{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ljc said:


> Our sneaky bodies will also make glucose from protein and fats, it’s just harder for it.



That's gluconeogenesis, and it's supposed to be the main feature of T2D generally that the bod finds it too easy - hepatic insulin resistance means that the liver doesn't get the message to stop doing it & it keeps chugging out glucose built from amino acids & trigs etc particularly while you're asleep.  Hence high waking/fasing levels, not necessarily all that much to do with carbs.


----------



## MikeyBikey

5.2 this morning after another spiked afternoon. Sourcing another batch of insulin as it is becoming rediculous!


----------



## Northerner

MikeyBikey said:


> 5.2 this morning after another spiked afternoon. Sourcing another batch of insulin as it is becoming rediculous!


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  I can tell autumn is really here because my insulin requirements are increasing rapidly - I was down to 8 units at one point during the summer, yesterday I needed 18  Last winter I was up to 40 units!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, chilly morning, 5.3 today.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Mirabile dictu, It’s stopped raining! Probably only temporarily. This year there won’t  be any need to compost our fallen leaves, they’re rotting as they fall.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and the score today 4.7 . And hit the 1st 7lb weight loss  in 5 weeks. BMI finally hit the fat range just 29.9 .


----------



## MikeyBikey

9.2 today but went hypo yesterday after days of spikes. Lots of finger pricks needed!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning on this foggy morning in Dorset.  Its back to normal and a 8.7 for me at 615am this morning


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  4.7 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

I don't think it's raining yet. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 10.2 for this morning 

Wet wet wet on Oscar walkies


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.4 here.

It’s Tuesday which means knitting and Welsh class - gwau a dosbarth Cymraeg...ardderchog!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN! Off on our travels again, just one night to Nurburg, Mr Eggy wants to the drive the Nurburgring. I didn’t have a clue, if you’re like me, Google it, although I know quite a few of you will know exactly what I mean. It’s over fours hours from here, so setting off very soon and heading to Heidelberg for a mooch around and lunch to break the journey. Looking forward to that more than Nurburg! I must say I feel really lucky we’re escaping all this rain you’re having over in the UK, forecast dry and warm today but changing as we move further north. Don’t think I’ll cope when we get home! Have a good ‘un.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 7.1 on this cool damp morning.

On positive note, wife joined a slimming group 6 weeks ago and has lost 1st 3lbs, decided to cut back last 3 weeks and not been on scales since, got on this morning to see I'm 5lbs lighter.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it’s a 5.9 today that’ll do. 

Off to the foot clinic now,please be ok, please be ok..

have a stable bg day if you possibly can


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks, sorry no likes on posts today but I'm a bit behind but have read them lol, normal service will resume tomorrow 

Well bank account was £62 lighter by 8am this morning  never mind that's dad's Nivea mens gift set that he asked for ordered for his Christmas, asked Bruce to write out 3 sets of darts he was interested in and I'd get 1 for his birthday so near £40 for 3 bits of Tungsten  if he's lucky he might even get a second set  and treated myself while I was there to Paddington on DVD for under £5 

Anyways it was a 6.8 for me today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late in reporting *5.6* this morning.

Well ask me how I got on in yesterday’s Annual Senior Citizens Flu Jab Derby. Did I win?
No such luck! Expecting scenes reminiscent of the first day of the January Sales, I was pleasantly surprised to find no sleeping bags, primus stoves, deckchairs etc., 
but only a healthy (well who knows if they were?) five members of my community in front of me.

I was even more pleasantly surprised when it transpired that three of them had turned up for bloods or to have their ears syringed and so on. 
Sadly, I was pipped at the post by last year’s winner, Viz’s Mrs Brady Little Old Lady lookalike.

So near and yet so far. 
@eggyg Good luck to Mr Eggy! Let's hope he doesn't go all shouty like Clarkson, or worse still, start punching catering staff just cos his favourite isn't on the menu at lunch.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 8.1 a bit  better than yesterday. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a better 5.1, feel a bit unsteady on my feet today although BS`s are within range. A nice sunny day with mist on the rear windows, although its 19.5.C on the sea facing wall. A call from the Dr yesterday after giving a poo sample at the hospital last week, my Creon has been increased from 10000 to 50000, all Creonistas will understand.

@eggyg  Nürburgring is the track on which Niki Lauda was badly burnt in a F1 accident driving for Ferrari in 1976, beware Mr @eggyg.

Good luck @Flower, toes crossed for you.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning  it’s a 5.9 today that’ll do.
> 
> Off to the foot clinic now,please be ok, please be ok..
> 
> have a stable bg day if you possibly can


I hope things went well for you @Flower, and no silly comments on the way there {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

karloc said:


> Morning all  and the score today 4.7 . And hit the 1st 7lb weight loss  in 5 weeks. BMI finally hit the fat range just 29.9 .


Excellent! Well done!


----------



## Jodee

I keep forgetting to do my blood glucose test, but before lunch I was 5.7,  before dinner I am 5.0 and now I am going to have a naughty of Wiltshire Cured Ham Gratin.  ....... probably 8.5 in a couple of hours if I remember to do the finger prick test again.

Have a great evening all.


----------



## Michael12420

5.23 am on a chilly morning but good morning anyway. 8.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke early at half 5 to 6.5 so decided to take dog out first, no one around just birds singing, my idea of bliss.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 7.3 on our last day in Germany. Had really heavy rain last night, hope the track is ok for Mr Eggy’s drive. He wants me to go with him but I’m a nervous passenger at the best of times without being flung around various corners at 130kph ( or more). We’ll see. After the boy plays with his toy, we’re off to Bruges for our last two nights! All good things must come to an end. It’s half term next week and a granddaughter’s birthday so duty calls. Going to try and pop into Maastricht on the way to Belgium, just so we can say we went to Holland too. But I do believe it’s a beautiful city, like Hiedleberg which we visited for a couple of hours yesterday. So auf wiedersehen for now. Have a wunderbar Wednesday.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, made it to mid week  back to normal oh well it was nice having lower readings even if it was for a short period, it was an 8.3 from me at 6.15am this morning.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, not bad considering I tackled a large slab of Lasagne yesterday evening.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1for me.

I wonder how those pesky computer systems have been behaving overnight. The last couple of days have been interesting. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

reporting a reading of 9.3 for this morning 

Mid week already so much to do so little left of week to do it


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 7.9 here...creeping up. Best take some action!

Had my first faulty sensor yesterday...hopefully, abbott’ll send me a new one.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Morning. A 7.3 on our last day in Germany. Had really heavy rain last night, hope the track is ok for Mr Eggy’s drive. He wants me to go with him but I’m a nervous passenger at the best of times without being flung around various corners at 130kph ( or more). We’ll see.


Oh good, it’s a race track. I thought a Nurburg ring might be some sort of piercing! Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  feeling absolutely exhausted, 3 nights in a row I had bad nightmares, now the upstairs neighbours are back from their holiday its them disturbing my sleep 

5.2 at 6:05 so claiming it but 4.9 by the time breakfast bolus came around

Quite chilly here today but I've not got anything on that means venturing outside so I'll just get on to mixing some e-liquid 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Still dark and cold but forecast says no rain. 
An unusual but very welcome finger prickin' good *4.7*.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning  feeling absolutely exhausted, 3 nights in a row I had bad nightmares, now the upstairs neighbours are back from their holiday its them disturbing my sleep
> 
> 5.2 at 6:05 so claiming it but 4.9 by the time breakfast bolus came around
> 
> Quite chilly here today but I've not got anything on that means venturing outside so I'll just get on to mixing some e-liquid
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Congratulations @Kaylz!


----------



## karloc

Morning, eventually after a 4am visit from a child saying daddy i've been sick and did not make it to the toilet - oh joy 

But a 4.6 so days getting better


----------



## Kaylz

karloc said:


> Morning, eventually after a 4am visit from a child saying daddy i've been sick and did not make it to the toilet - oh joy
> 
> But a 4.6 so days getting better


Hope said child is feeling better soon! 
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Woke up and realised I hadn’t sorted  the recycling out ,it’s bin day today. 
Woke to 5.5 in the last few minutes of this reasonably good sensor ,with a nice flatish line .

Hope you all have a good day .


----------



## Schrodinger

Having not a bad run at the moment woke to a 7.5 which is nice.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, running a tad late this morning, but 5.3

Have a good day


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

Had a touch of DF this morning, straightish line overnight in range, but a perverse dip to 4.5 getting out of bed. Oh well, never mind, a biccie with the morning coffee fixed that.

Had and emergency yesterday. Ran out of Creon covering a Moussaka the day before which is naturally very oily, so to prevent toilet disasters had to nip down into the village to buy some. It’s not a medicine, it’s simply replacement enzymes that my pancreas normally produces. So the pharmacy sold me a pack for £23. So I can now fart with an air of insouciance, rather than paranoia. Creonistas will know what I’m talking about, it’s an elite club

Anyway, I’ve got to make another trip into the village when it turns sunny. Apparently, I forgot to get a lady shaver. In truth, I’m past caring, but Mrs B isn’t.

I was watching parliamentary goings on yesterday, discussing the Queen’s Speech,  When the SNP leader in the commons stood up to speak, nearly everyone in the Labour, Tory, and all the Lib Democrats got up and walked out. Shows how much the English government cares about Scotland. A calculated snub that will nourish the thought in Scotland that they might as well be an independent country. I was gobsmacked.

Have a good day, folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.7 at 0700 20 units of Basal & 2 units of NR down to 6.3 at 07:30, definitely need extra evening Basal. Well done it again, broke two toes yesterday on right foot, please don`t tell @eggyg, got to have another bone scan for osteoporosis although I already take the tablets for it.

Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz.

Don`t have to be a Creonista to know what you mean @mikeyB.

Have a great day folks, stay safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@mikeyB & @KARNAK 
I think the correct technical term is *"sharting" *


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon. 7.1 @ 5.02am after a 7.1 @ 10.04pm last night. 

Just watched that Quadrophenia programme, they've not aged badly in the main.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Late reporting in today. Slightly higher than expected 8.8 but two hypos during the day. Starting to wonder if I have a bug of some sort!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  Sensor behaving well


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke up an hour ago at 2.9. Treated - now 6.3. Diabetes - a long game without rest days!


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, quite chilly here. Been awake since 4am so having cup of coffee and watching the news. 5.7 for me and should get HbA1c results tomorrow. Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, went for a long walk yesterday and my BGs have been scraping along the bottom all night.


----------



## karloc

Morning all , it's a 4.9 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a chilly Bruges, but at least it’s not going to rain. A not too exciting 6.9 although I haven’t eaten since 2.30pm yesterday, apart from a cookie at 5ish to alleviate the boredom of being stuck in traffic. Our last full day of the Grand Tour 2019. Sightseeing around the city, we are lucky enough to be staying in the historical centre. We had a wander about last night and it looked gorgeous even in the dark. If I don’t report in tomorrow please don’t worry, early start to get to Calais for the 11.35am ferry. Hopefully back home about 9/10pm. It’s a long way from Dover up to Cumbria. Have a great day all and @KARNAK be careful! And @mikeyB hope accidents were prevented. If Creon were a drug I would have been doped up to the eyeballs the entire holiday. Been taking up to 150,000 a meal! It’s worked though, no accidents! And on that note.....


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 4.4 with libre showing a dip from 3 onward. Dry outside for now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me . New sensor not happy overnight. Red all the way except for a break in readings about 3am. A finger prick test showed a respectable 5.5. It's a phone call to Abbott if it doesn't buck it's ideas up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks
Reporting a reading of 9.8 this morning 

Off for Oscar walk now


----------



## Michael12420

Goo morning 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well got 420ml e-liquid mixed yesterday, back is sore from leaning forward doing it though and also because of the restless night, slowly and nicely drifting off about 10:45 last night when the downstairs neighbours decided to kick off shouting in their own language along with swearing, banging the house door and the closey door off the wall and that started the wee dog they are looking after off, I am not a happy bunny today! 

Bruce's birthday and dad's Christmas stuff arrived yesterday

Anyways 7.5 for me 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, its an 8.2 for me today.

Good to see you back @SueEK x


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> And your upstairs neighbours the day before?
> 
> Hope you managed a decent night's sleep.
> 
> Martin


Yes, my side of the block is an absolute nightmare but council don't do anything about it when we report it, housing woman always wants us to compromise (security doors there for a reason and when it was all Scottish folk letters would be sent out saying they were required to be shut at ALL times, but now the eastern Europeans are here and want them left open that's fine even though its the middle of October and damn cold)  also blocking the closey with prams and bikes and my father in law warned them about that but they still do it (he's head fireman and there was an incident in a house) xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning, first morning back testing for a while.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. I hope all is well with everyone.  My Libre had a long game of wriggly worms last night with a very brief dip into the red. 
Woke to 8.0 on the finger.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on a showery day, laundry in the dryer just the kitchen needs sorting now. Birthday party today for a friend being held in my local members club, spent 1.5 hrs in my bank yesterday someone from Lithuania tried to access one of my accounts but the bank jumped on it. I changed all my bank passwords and opened a new account at the recommendation of their fraud team, great fun isn`t it.

Congratulations on HS @Michael12420.

How`s your dad @Grannylorraine are you back to normality.?

Give `em hell @Kaylz don`t put up with it.

Take care folks,have good day.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Give `em hell @Kaylz don`t put up with it.


I'd love to but council would give us in to trouble for it, us Scots are the minority down here now with my street now known as Little Poland and what they want they get, cops don't even do anything about them, there was a Scot peed up against the wall on the brae after 1am when the pub shut and a woman reported him (you couldn't see anything though) and he got fined yet a Polish guy actually went in the woman's gate and done it and the police actually said to her well what do you expect us to do about it! I have nothing against them but I don't think they should be getting privileged treatment, Bruce was on the housing list ages to get a flat cause they were all coming over at the time, yet up here if you make yourself homeless you start at the bottom of the list, they made themselves homeless by coming over here and were made a priority and put to the top of the list, that isn't fair in any way xx


----------



## Hazel

My network (Three) been down, so late in reporting

5.0 this morning


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon everyone

Bit late reporting today, had a few things to do before settling into the day.

Woke up on 5.1 after a nice straight line overnight. Not a house special, but might as well be. Do house special nights count? Had a custard cream before bed to see if I could stop the old Levemir washing line dip in the night. Any excuse. Don’t worry, I am aware of confirmation bias.

@Kaylz mentions peeing in public. There’s no specific offence in Scotland for doing that, as long as you make every effort not to be seen, same as in England. If you close all the public toilets, it’s needs must. There’s many a wynd been watered when I was a student  in St Andrews - it was a long walk from the pub to get home Anyway, the offence is against public decency. Which is odd, as dogs and horses get away with it. Go figure

I may well disappear for a week or two, so don’t worry about me. Real life stuff will be taking up time and attention.

Have a good day, folks, or at least as good as you can. Always aim high


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.6 @ 3.39am, 7.9 @ 10.12am after a solid sleep and lie in, a change as I'm usually up very early, then breakfast inc one small whole onion @ half ten / elevenish, then 8.3 @ 1.49pm is this too steep a rise, should I eschew onions or as much onion? Step away from the onion? I never gave onions a thought but I was surprised to learn in the onion thread that they are completely sucrose?


----------



## Jodee

5.6 mmol this morning  - I have my HbA1c test beginning of Nov so sure do hope that has come down too from the last test.

@Kaylz its not on when all people are not treated equally, I think a lot of UK natives are disgruntled about it.

Have a great day everyone (I'm late I know)   its like April here, sunshine and showers, but tis more like damp autumn with it.  

I'll be having black eyes tomorrow, got my annual eye screening.

@Ditto I don't think that's too high a rise Ditto, amazing onions sucrose !! I think it depends what article you read, I saw one that said red onion is good for blood glucose, but maybe it depends if raw or cooked.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto seen as the test previous to eating was a bit before eating your level before eating could've risen by the time you ate (if that makes sense) but a 7.9 to an 8.3 could mean no rise at all, each meter has margins of error I think 15% is the acceptable range so 0.4mmol of a rise wouldn't even be classed as a rise due to the discrepancies in meters, besides 100g onion only has around 8g carbs and I couldn't eat 100g onion, even 25g chopped up into things is enough for me but I prefer leeks or spring onions anyway xx


----------



## Ditto

I'm gonna carry on then, thanks Kaylz.  I luvs onions and garlic, eat tons and a cooked tomato with two eggs daily. Feel good on that till tea at 5.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I'm gonna carry on then, thanks Kaylz.  I luvs onions and garlic, eat tons and a cooked tomato with two eggs daily. Feel good on that till tea at 5.


I'm a garlic fiend too! You had garlic cloves roasted? they are beautiful! I don't like tomatoes though, never have and tomato sauce just smells like pure sugar to me these days! My mum and Bruce have fried tomatoes with their fry up on a Sunday though xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Very heavy rain outside at the moment


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums, how is everyone?

Chilly.     5.9 today

Keep warm folks


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. 20 degrees and wall to wall sunshine here. (Ok, I am cheating, I’ve been in Bologna for the past couple of days. Back to reality soon.)


----------



## karloc

Another wet morning  and a 4.8 today


----------



## MikeyBikey

9.8 this morning after late evening hypo. Drat! ☹️

Very wet and gloomy!


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 5.6 after going to bed on 6.3, raining outside and looks set for day.

Been trying to get dog to take his worming tablet, give it with food but kept spitting it out, got there in end but hard work.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.5 this morning 

Another soaking for me and Oscar but would rather walk him than not and it’s Friday - ready for my weekend golf


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Libre sensor picked up during the day but a bit low again overnight. I don't think it likes my left arm.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.3 here. Good thing I forgot to raise my basal...fleurggh, diabetes, eh? Thank onions it’s Friday!


----------



## karloc

nonethewiser said:


> Good morning, woke to 5.6 after going to bed on 6.3, raining outside and looks set for day.
> 
> Been trying to get dog to take his worming tablet, give it with food but kept spitting it out, got there in end but hard work.


It always amazed me how dogs can woof down a bowl full in seconds and just leave a couple of clean tablets at the bottom of the bowl


----------



## MikeyBikey

karloc said:


> It always amazed me how dogs can woof down a bowl full in seconds and just leave a couple of clean tablets at the bottom of the bowl



Cats eat neatly around the smallest segment!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 9.5 this morning
> 
> Another soaking for me and Oscar but would rather walk him than not and it’s Friday - ready for my weekend golf



Is that "aqua golf"?


----------



## Kaylz

MikeyBikey said:


> Cats eat neatly around the smallest segment!


cats are easy to wrap in a towel, hold them on their back and pop a tablet to the back of their throat and rub to encourage them to swallow though! lol  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

Well considering I woke to a 7.5 yesterday and this sensor reading a wee bit higher on occasions yesterday I'd say an average of 7.2 for the day wasn't too bad! 

6.3 this morning, my Paddington dvd arrived yesterday, will get my dads Christmas present wrapped today, Bruce's birthday is stored away in my box (everyone's presents go in there until their birthday lol) and get nicotine added to my e-liquid this afternoon

It's my grandads birthday today so hes 87

Hope everyone has a lovely day! 
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Yay its Friday.  Well it was a 7.5 for me at 6am this morning

Happy Anniversary @Anitram. Hope your grandad has a good day @Kaylz


----------



## Bexlee

5.7 and falling for me today. I’m so looking forward to 3pm (on the dot) and the luxury of a week for half term. It’ll give me chance to plan for next half term but only for 3 days as I’m determined to have a holiday and a relax for a few days too!

have a good day everybody.


----------



## eggyg

Bon matin mes amis. Back in France driving to Calais as we speak.( I’m not driving, that would be illegal) A 7.7 at 6.30 or 5.30 for you all in UK. That’s what happens when you pinch your other half’s chips! Today will not be a good day food wise, the food on the ferry isn’t brilliant and likewise service stations. Start being a diabetic again tomorrow! Au revoir. TGIF!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Bon matin mes amis. Back in France driving to Calais as we speak.( I’m not driving, that would be illegal) A 7.7 at 6.30 or 5.30 for you all in UK. That’s what happens when you pinch your other half’s chips! Today will not be a good day food wise, the food on the ferry isn’t brilliant and likewise service stations. Start being a diabetic again tomorrow! Au revoir. TGIF!


chips? do you mean cake??  lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> chips? do you mean cake??  lol xx


I. Did. Not. Have. Cake! I told you I’m a good girl. I can resist anything but temptation!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from a slightly damp village in east Kent, all this rain is a real novelty here. 
Woke to 6.8 with 5.4 scan, this new sensor is showing signs of shaping up  .
It seems I went hill climbing last night.

 

I have not read any posts yet,so I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, so pretty consistent these past couple of days, will be better after Saturday when I have been shopping.

@KARNAK - dad has been home for a few days now and is doing ok, struggles with the stairs a bit, thank you for asking after him.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

TGIF - wait a minute I'm retired!! 
Lovely morning here and a lovlier 4.8


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - rather late.  3.2 for me.


----------



## Schrodinger

YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN Morning woke to a 7.9, not to shabby.

Its Brest Cancer thing at work which means cakes YYYYYUUUUUUMMMMMMM (Yes I know, but it is the standing joke round here "stick some cakes on the kitchen table and Schrodinger sniff them and be first to pick some")


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all,

Been a bit absent the last week or so as it’s hectic with work/life/pregnancy!

The bedtime insulatard is working wonders and I am in the low 5s or even the 4s on waking. Daytime levels also good. Evening ones a tiny bit erratic so as of today I am joining the novorapid club too! I’ve been given two pens to start experimenting as I see fit. If I want a meal with some carbs like pasta, rice or potatoes, or if I am going out for a meal they suggest 2-4 units (depending how badly the foods are likely to affect me) so I can maintain a balanced diet and not deprive myself of anything in pregnancy for mine and the baby’s sake!

I am attending a baby shower on Sunday. Paid £25 for the pleasure so I shall happily inject and eat the cake!!!!

This morning was a pleasant 5.4


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.7 @ 5.36am breakfast @ 7.00am of 2 eggs scrambled in olive oil with a small yellow onion and a tomato with garlics...

6.7 @ 9.00am!!!

Did I go up and back down again?


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Wedding anniversary today - 23 years.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.1 at 06:30 stayed in bed watching the news, next thing I know covered in sweat, shaking, could barely see. Did manage too test 1.8 6 JB`s and 2 glucose tablets brought me back up to 3.9, still laying in a sweaty bed and feeling shaky. Got up and had some milk that brought it up further 5.2, I can`t claim that as a HS, really annoyed as done the laundry yesterday now more clean sheets etc, anyway enough of me.

Happy anniversary @Anitram & wife, 23 years.

@Kaylz happy birthday to Grandad.

Great figures @Ditto, must try that.

Good luck at the Baby Shower @merrymunky, hope you get on with NR, more sweet things to eat.

Have a good day folks be happy.


----------



## Rob51

MikeyBikey said:


> Is that "aqua golf"?



it could well be with the rain we have had


----------



## Ljc

Apologies I know it’s very early. I did one of those waking up very suddenly things with a very urgent need for a comfort break , which only means one thing, a big  LO  on my Libre and after said comfort break 2.8 finger
I have just reaffirmed my dislike of Coke at such an ungodly hour, the two ginger nuts were nice though.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 5.0 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Apologies I know it’s very early. I did one of those waking up very suddenly things with a very urgent need for a comfort break , which only means one thing, a big  LO  on my Libre and after said comfort break 2.8 finger
> I have just reaffirmed my dislike of Coke at such an ungodly hour, the two ginger nuts were nice though.


Oh no!  I hope you are feeling better by the time you read this, and not too much of a headache


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.1 at 06:30 stayed in bed watching the news, next thing I know covered in sweat, shaking, could barely see. Did manage too test 1.8 6 JB`s and 2 glucose tablets brought me back up to 3.9, still laying in a sweaty bed and feeling shaky. Got up and had some milk that brought it up further 5.2, I can`t claim that as a HS, really annoyed as done the laundry yesterday now more clean sheets etc, anyway enough of me.


Really sorry to hear about the hypo Ted  Hope you have had a better night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today, which I'm pleased with as I was 9.4 before bed, after a large bowl of Jamaica Ginger Cake and custard for my birthday tea (and chicken vindaloo!  )


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 6.9 with nice line on libre overnight.  Very cold outside with frost on car.

Ljc  KARNAK, hypo's are crap & draining, worst part of living with this condition.

 Northie, some birthday tea that man, as long as you enjoyed the day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, enjoyed a few days of pasta and sunshine, now heading home to weather and politics.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Was hoping to get out this afternoon but its absolutely chucking it down so looks like I'll just be cleaning the inside of my bedroom windows today, oh I cant wait what fun that will be 

@Northerner I had a look at that vindaloo after seeing your pic, is it good? might get my dad to pick me some up before he comes through next weekend

7.4 for me today, might need to start those cartridges before the pens are finished after all so I can use the half unit function  we'll see

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

Not sure what it's doing outside but this damp weather has brought a fine crop of enormous mushrooms up in the back garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

That’s an interesting birthday combo @Northerner! Super-sweet meets blowtorch, hehehe...happy birthday (belated as usual).

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Bloden’s got a boyfriend! Met him on our walk yesterday...he’s called Baggins and is a dapper 14 years old. She’s “only” 9 so I guess he’s her sugar-doggy. (Sugar daddy? LOL?)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a crisp, chilly but beautiful Cumbria. Yes, we are home, and after a very long day, 14 hours to get home from Bruges, and definitely not good food choices, I’m happy to report a 6.6. Maybe I need more KFC in my life! That really is a joke, if I never saw another piece of greasy, bread crumbed chicken again, it would be too soon!  Had a decent sleep in my own bed, got up at 7.30 as I was so excited to start the washing! Had a walk up the garden, it looks so beautiful in it’s autumnal colours. We’ve had a great time but home is where the heart is. Have a super Saturday everyone.


----------



## karloc

Good morning all  and the scores on the doors are ... 4.8 .


----------



## Kaylz

OHHHH congratulations @Bloden what breed is he? Make sure sugar doggy treats you well!  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whilst I was at the surgery on Monday getting my flu jab, I also had an interim blood test. 
Got the results yesterday afternoon and I’m very pleased to say HbA1c was *31.* 
Low carbs has really worked for me. And as an added bonus the doc is reducing the dosage of 2 of my meds
 – lansoprazole for GORD and propranolol for anxiety/hypertension. 
Hopefully, I can soon stop the lansoprazole as my digestion problems have almost disappeared since going low carb. 
I regularly check my BP and it averages around 123/71. 
My super-duper FitBit watch tells me that my resting heart rate is 62 which is excellent for an old wrinkly of my age.

So, yours truly is feeling really proud of himself!!  

Oh and a lovely bang in the middle 5.5 this morning. 

Have a great day everyone!!
Dez


----------



## Ljc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Whilst I was at the surgery on Monday getting my flu jab, I also had an interim blood test.
> Got the results yesterday afternoon and I’m very pleased to say HbA1c was *31.*
> Low carbs has really worked for me. And as an added bonus the doc is reducing the dosage of 2 of my meds
> – lansoprazole for GORD and propranolol for anxiety/hypertension.
> Hopefully, I can soon stop the lansoprazole as my digestion problems have almost disappeared since going low carb.
> I regularly check my BP and it averages around 123/71.
> My super-duper FitBit watch tells me that my resting heart rate is 62 which is excellent for an old wrinkly of my age.
> 
> So, yours truly is feeling really proud of himself!!
> 
> Oh and a lovely bang in the middle 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!
> Dez


That is goo£ news . Fantastic Hb1ac result, I bet you’re over the moon.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today, which I'm pleased with as I was 9.4 before bed, after a large bowl of Jamaica Ginger Cake and custard for my birthday tea (and chicken vindaloo!  )


Now that’s a combination I would love.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Oh no!  I hope you are feeling better by the time you read this, and not too much of a headache


We 


nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, woke to 6.9 with nice line on libre overnight.  Very cold outside with frost on car.
> 
> Ljc  KARNAK, hypo's are crap & draining, worst part of living with this condition.
> 
> Northie, some birthday tea that man, as long as you enjoyed the day.



Thank you both b


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ljc said:


> That is goo£ news . Fantastic Hb1ac result, I bet you’re over the moon.


Thanks Lin.
I'm beyond the orbit of Jupiter.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning again .
Was 6.3 when I woke up again. Got the  treatment right I thought till I saw my graph. I slept through a double dive into the low twos . 
The good news is, no hypo hangover .
I m now contemplating what to do about breakfast bolus.  I never new diabetes could have such fun


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, late on parade today. It’s a 7.3 this morning which I’m happy with. 

Happy Belated Birthday @Northerner


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke sweating at 4:30 - 3.2. Treated and 6.5 at 6:30. Good game, good game!


----------



## Ljc

MikeyBikey said:


> Woke sweating at 4:30 - 3.2. Treated and 6.5 at 6:30. Good game, good game!


Hope you feel ok now.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ljc said:


> Hope you feel ok now.



Fine now... Sometimes I have a muggy head and nausea in the morning but fortunately not today. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner I had a look at that vindaloo after seeing your pic, is it good? might get my dad to pick me some up before he comes through next weekend


It's very hot and spicy - I was sweating with a runny nose after eating it!   A Madras would be hot and spicy, but not as intense, it depends on your preferences - I have always liked curries that blow my socks off


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Whilst I was at the surgery on Monday getting my flu jab, I also had an interim blood test.
> Got the results yesterday afternoon and I’m very pleased to say HbA1c was *31.*
> Low carbs has really worked for me. And as an added bonus the doc is reducing the dosage of 2 of my meds
> – lansoprazole for GORD and propranolol for anxiety/hypertension.
> Hopefully, I can soon stop the lansoprazole as my digestion problems have almost disappeared since going low carb.
> I regularly check my BP and it averages around 123/71.
> My super-duper FitBit watch tells me that my resting heart rate is 62 which is excellent for an old wrinkly of my age.
> 
> So, yours truly is feeling really proud of himself!!
> 
> Oh and a lovely bang in the middle 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!
> Dez


Terrific results Dez! Really pleased for you, well done on all your efforts!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> It's very hot and spicy - I was sweating with a runny nose after eating it!   A Madras would be hot and spicy, but not as intense, it depends on your preferences - I have always liked curries that blow my socks off


Ohhh sounds right up my street!!! when we had kebabs we used to love it if they left the seeds in the chilli sauce as was spicier, I pick jalapenos out the jar and stuff them down my throat lol, definitely have to see if my dad can get some! When I was little and just reaching solids my mum had a chicken curry and apparently I stood in front of her with my mouth open, she gave me a wee drop and as she was putting it towards me said I wouldn't like it but I scoffed it and wanted more lol, love my heat and spicy lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Kaylz You sound just like me.  I love jalapenos and also the really hot lime pickles.  I bought some Scotch Bonnet chillies the other day. They'll be going into a hot chilli later today!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> Terrific results Dez! Really pleased for you, well done on all your efforts!


Thanks. I do feel really healthy and I've got a 30" waist again!


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz You sound just like me.  I love jalapenos and also the really hot lime pickles.  I bought some Scotch Bonnet chillies the other day. They'll be going into a hot chilli later today!!


what time should I come round for tea?  I'll bring some jalapenos for a bit of extra spice xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

A disappointing 7 for me this morning, but I had dizzy spells in the night, a bit of trouble breathing that I needed to use my inhaler for, I wouldn't have called it a full blown asthma attack though, and an awful headache so not sure if they all played a part in the higher numbers.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kaylz said:


> what time should I come round for tea?  I'll bring some jalapenos for a bit of extra spice xx



Why not pop in a California Reaper for good measure? Where is my Omeprazole?


----------



## Kaylz

MikeyBikey said:


> Why not pop in a California Reaper for good measure? Where is my Omeprazole?


Not sure I can get hold of any where I am but if you can bring some along  
xx


----------



## Hazel

Very late in parade today.

Crashed out night, very tired.
Slept 18 hours straight through.

Realised had not taken Ĺantus or Novorapid, so was pleased to find 6.4


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all,

A nice 5.4 this morning.

I gave the novorapid a test last night with beans on toast. Two slices of burgen toast, a whole can of branston baked beans and grated cheese on top. Beans would usually send me soaring. I tried 3 units and I was 6.7 afterwards. So happy with that. My diet has become very restrictive which is not going to work long term in pregnancy so at least now the door has opened a tiny bit to allow old faves back in.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A disappointing 7 for me this morning, but I had dizzy spells in the night, a bit of trouble breathing that I needed to use my inhaler for, I wouldn't have called it a full blown asthma attack though, and an awful headache so not sure if they all played a part in the higher numbers.


Sorry to hear this Lorraine  I've found my asthma has got a bit worse after all the relentless damp, wet and cold weather we've had lately, must be a bit of a trigger for me  I hope you sleep better tonight


----------



## Ditto

G'day y'all. 

7.7 @ 9.50am as couldn't get any blood out earlier. 

Pleased with last nights' readings after a scrummy Lamb Bhuna from Stretford Balti 7.6 nearly two hours after and 6.9 some three hours after. Will have that again. Wonder how many carbs is in it?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woken at 5:00 by a couple of clowns sounding their horns in the street! RPG would have been handy!

Oh yes, 4.6!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.0 this morning 

off to golf club shortly for the first round of our winter league


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  I have no idea what the weather is doing as it’s only just t breaking dawn. I don’t like these dark mornings. 
Woke to 4.3 scan , no nasty dips last night 

After the previous  lows, I decided to lower my bolus yesterday  , so glad I did as it kept me in good range. I think either this cartridge has been  souped up or the DF is playing her games again.  I tried a ratio of 1.5 to 10 my Libre  was most happy  so was I, my Calculator  wasn’t though.

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Too high this morning at 9.2.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> OHHHH congratulations @Bloden what breed is he? Make sure sugar doggy treats you well!  xx


He’s a sheep dog and gets a brushing three times a day according to his owner so he looks very posh.

Morning all. 7.9 here...that’ll be last night’s pastry taking F O R E V E R to digest.

Glad you’re back safely @eggyg. I agree - KFC is . Deep-fried grease with a dollop of deep-fried grease on top...bleurrgch.


----------



## Kaylz

Ohhh very nice @Bloden 

Good morning guys 

5.8 for me today, didn't get the windows done yesterday, can barely move my left shoulder so had to give it a miss, hopefully get to pop out to Scotmid this afternoon, I'm on the hunt for some potted hough! 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, what sort of time is this to be up on a Sunday? A self induced 7.7 today, oops! After a day of washing, drying and generally doing post holiday stuff, I didn’t feel like cooking so we ordered a curry. @Kaylz @Northerner and @MeeTooTeeTwo it’s all your fault with your talk of curries. I too like them hot but I prefer to make my own usually, but this one was ok. Split my bolus but it still got me! Today I will mostly be doing....the ironing! Glamorous jet setter one day, Widow Twanky the next.  Have a smashing Sunday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

First job get the Bigos cooking and then get the cats to the vets for their jabs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

sorry @eggyg 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 when I first woke up, got up and went to the loo, 6.8 ten minutes later. Thank you Dawn! 
Back from Italy late last night, told my daughter before we went,no problem, I’ll be fine for our ten o'clock riding lesson on Sunday morning. Am now regretting it, I could do with a lie in. Never mind, it’ll wake me up, and I can join @eggyg with the holiday washing for the rest of the day.(bet she’s got more than me, though!)


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 4.9 on waking after a carb feast last night, ordered in some chinese food, delicious it was.

Forgot to mention, surgery refused request for libre sensors, apparently got 4 off them in August and not due any again till next year, they said each sensor lasts a month, even if that were true I'd still need more in November.  Can deal with living with type 1 but things like this make me blood boil.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Off to a charity do at our friends place later today. Should be a good day.


----------



## Ljc

nonethewiser said:


> Good morning, 4.9 on waking after a carb feast last night, ordered in some chinese food, delicious it was.


Drool 



> Forgot to mention, surgery refused request for libre sensors, apparently got 4 off them in August and not due any again till next year, they said each sensor lasts a month, even if that were true I'd still need more in November.  Can deal with living with type 1 but things like this make me blood boil.


Things like that make my blood boil too  . I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Hazel

Happy Sunday peeps

5.8 today


----------



## Rebecca.C

8.5 this morning! Been over 10 and sometimes 20’s at every reading for months, but now trying to get back on track so very happy this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> A 5.2 for me this morning as I settle down to enjoy the second half of this weekend's Rugby World Cup QFs. C'mon Wales..!! Cymru am Byth.!!
> 
> Also good to see Andy Murray into a final as his comeback continues, although he will probably find Wawrinka too tough a nut to crack.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations on the House Special Martin!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 this morning, this time next week it will be British Winter Time.


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Forgot to post when I got up and have been out for a 10k run this morning, so late with this. Woke to a 5.0 today - I experienced a weird spike last night before bed so had a small correction (don't like going to bed on double figures, and I checked the scan with a blood test, so it was accurate). Woke in the night to a 4.0 so had a jelly baby. Noticed on the graph that my levels plunged shortly after bed, so probably didn't need the correction, ah well!


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 6.2 this morning, this time next week it will be British Winter Time.


I'm looking forward to the clocks going back, I hate having to hang around for my run until it starts to get light, which is currently about 7:10 here in Harrogate  The clock change will give me another month before it starts getting later than that, then it just gets rubbish until the end of January  Roll on Spring!


----------



## Northerner

Rebecca.C said:


> 8.5 this morning! Been over 10 and sometimes 20’s at every reading for months, but now trying to get back on track so very happy this morning!


Welcome to the forum @Rebecca.C


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> as I settle down to enjoy the second half of this weekend's Rugby World Cup QFs. C'mon Wales..!! Cymru am Byth.!!


Oooft, close one but well done! xx


----------



## Bexlee

5.3 for me today. A nice nice lazy day with the papers and a book and maybe a sky box clear off. No work to plan for tomorrow - yay. 
Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.7 on a nice sunny day. Just catching up on yesterdays posts, didn`t get onboard yesterday eyes very blurry for a couple of days due to hypos. Temperature is changing although its 22.C at the moment a bit cooler on the beach and at the harbour but still shorts and T-Shirt weather even when it rains.

Congratulations @Anitram on HS.

Welcome to the forum @Rebecca.C.

Don`t do very hot foods folks, Lansoprazole and the ole Oesophagus can`t put the fire out.

Welcome back Mr & Mrs @eggyg and @Robin.

Have a good day folks, stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I just finished my DAFNE course on Friday (it was a revelation!), so armed with the tools/knowledge I need to control my BG much better, I am committing to this thread again.

Very happy to post a 5.9 this morning!


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK what are we going to do with you! 

Hope your feeling better soon and you can get your levels stable again
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Glad to have you back @rebrascora, keep those posts coming.



Kaylz said:


> @KARNAK what are we going to do with you!



Any members with ideas please send them to Torbay Crematorium. ⚱️


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Any members with ideas please send them to Torbay Crematorium. ⚱️


behave you! I'll come down there and make sure nothing happens to you! xx


----------



## Kaylz

cant believe it waits till this time of day to turn nice outside, ah well at least it'll be a nice pop out to the shops, the bedroom windows got done today though, well the inside anyway, I wont be tumbling them to get the outside done, cant risk it, mum's was left broken for 2 years last time we had an incident like that!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> Glad to have you back @rebrascora, keep those posts coming.


Thanks Ted. Glad to see you posting regularly again even if it is with more hypo BG levels!



KARNAK said:


> Any members with ideas please send them to Torbay Crematorium.



I'm going to write to the Crem and tell them not to accept you unless you have had a big shot of Glucagon first!
Wish your health was is as good condition as your sense of humour.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 7.0 this morning, dry outside for now.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke at 6:00 to 4.5. Pouring and forecast says no let up for 3 - 4 hours.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folhs

Reporting a reading of 9.0 this morning 

The rain has stopped and we are good to go to work


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Trying another basal reduction as I think I am getting an overlap between my morning and evening jabs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

@Rebecca.C . Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

So bedroom windows are looking good now, just got to go on a hunt for a nice new pair of curtains 

7.3 for me this morning, not too concerned, was 7.1 pre tea last night and 7.2 at bed so pretty stable, may crack open the cartridges in a few nights and try and added half unit as nearly finished the current pen

Have a nice day peeps 
xx


----------



## karloc

Morning  and today its a 4.5 .
Weight loss now at 25lbs and trousers really struggling to stay up now .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from my wet village.  I hope it clears up soon as need to go shopping on my fake Harley .
 Woke to 6.9 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Happy with a 7.2 after yet another change to my basal rates. It’s like playing cat and mouse to keep up with out much it keeps needing to be change. I can’t blame the weather because I’m often inside with the heating on.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Libre had me at 2.8 when I woke up, which seems unlikely, I think it’s telling porkies. Now up to 3.6 and rising, think it’s objecting to being squashed overnight.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone on this quite nice sunny day. A very respectable 6.4, back to normal eating at British times not late like the continentals. Been up since before 7, got a busy day ahead, ham in the oven, chicken de jointed, breasts and legs in freezer, carcass boiling away for stock for a pea and ham soup later. Granddaughter number 2’s birthday tomorrow. She’ll be 7, we’ve bought her a watch but she’s had her eye on a particular pair of trainers so meeting up with her and mum to buy her them. Then friends around this afternoon and I haven’t finished my holiday laundry! I need another holiday! Have a happy Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chilly start to today but forecast says sunny. 
5.5 for me today.
Well done @karloc - I recommend a pair of braces until you reach your desired weight (or your trousers start bobbing up and down like a clown's) and then you can buy a smaller size.


----------



## karloc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done @karloc - I recommend a pair of braces until you reach your desired weight (or your trousers start bobbing up and down like a clown's) and then you can buy a smaller size.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.1 which I’ll happily take.

On bus to town to prove disability as stupidly lost my travel pass, broken leg in tow! 

Have a stable day if you possibly can. It’s lashing it down here, where is this sunny day @eggyg ?  Can you send it SW soonest please


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, late on parade again..... it s an 8.1 for me this morning


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone - very cold today

5.3


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 on a sunny day, can`t stay long broadband being changed to a different supplier so Internet may go off at any time. New supplier is up in the heavens, so stay safe my friends talk with you when I can.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 6.1 which I’ll happily take.
> 
> On bus to town to prove disability as stupidly lost my travel pass, broken leg in tow!
> 
> Have a stable day if you possibly can. It’s lashing it down here, where is this sunny day @eggyg ?  Can you send it SW soonest please


I hope you get things sorted  Travel Pass is bound to turn up unexpectedly, it is the Way of the Universe


----------



## Michael12420

Late good morning,  very chilly this morning with radiators bouncing off the walls.  4.7.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.5 for me this morning but I got rather stressed last night and didn't sleep much. Had 3 units of NR and 30g carbs which should have taken me down a little.... it did yesterday.... but 5.5hrs later.at lunchtime I was 14.0.  Gave myself a correction of 2 units with lunch and then hypoed to 2.6 this afternoon..... arrgh!.... So much for my application of DAFNE principles! Hopefully I will get back on track tonight and tomorrow things will be better!


----------



## Ljc

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.5 for me this morning but I got rather stressed last night and didn't sleep much. Had 3 units of NR and 30g carbs which should have taken me down a little.... it did yesterday.... but 5.5hrs later.at lunchtime I was 14.0.  Gave myself a correction of 2 units with lunch and then hypoed to 2.6 this afternoon..... arrgh!.... So much for my application of DAFNE principles! Hopefully I will get back on track tonight and tomorrow things will be better!


Sometime diabetes just makes you want to spit doesn’t it. 

I hope you haven’t got the hypo hangover.


----------



## Ditto

Last on parade no doubt, as usual. 6.7 @ 2.50am insomnia, then lie in and 7.3 @ 12.38pm.

Just had near a full bag of steamed Jerseys and gone up to 10.1 grr agh, why am I so greedy? How many Jerseys would you say was a normal portion?


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Last on parade no doubt, as usual. 6.7 @ 2.50am insomnia, then lie in and 7.3 @ 12.38pm.
> 
> Just had near a full bag of steamed Jerseys and gone up to 10.1 grr agh, why am I so greedy? How many Jerseys would you say was a normal portion?


Don’t beat yourself up @Ditto, your levels are normally lower than mine and that’s with me only having two potatoes (four halves). Your biggest critic is yourself. Do your best and accept any failings, you are normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## Ditto

Thank you, that's very kind, but I am just a pig. It is not normal to eat nearly a full bag of Jerseys, I only gave Mum a normal portion, why can't I just save some for tomorrow? I also had a full bag of sprouts! I did save some of those for breakfast and patted myself on the back. I'm just naturally greedy. I sure would have survived in the stone age, I'd have been first with my spear at a mammoth.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Thank you, that's very kind, but I am just a pig. It is not normal to eat nearly a full bag of Jerseys, I only gave Mum a normal portion, why can't I just save some for tomorrow? I also had a full bag of sprouts! I did save some of those for breakfast and patted myself on the back. I'm just naturally greedy. I sure would have survived in the stone age, I'd have been first with my spear at a mammoth.


Haha, thing is I would have been dead!!


----------



## Ditto

Morning. 6.7 at 4.30am not bad. ☺️


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today, and the flattest of flatfishes overnight   Always intriguing to see how the Libre shows me diving for the bottom as son as my head hits the pillow at night, looks like I briefly disturbed the seabed for a moment


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a long tiring day yesterday. Poor 10.9 this morning!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.4 this morning 

Got a DSN telephone review this afternoon if she is available so be interesting to see what happens next


----------



## karloc

Morning all , its a 4.7 today .


----------



## Bloden

Goooood morning. 5.1 here.

I like Tuesdays...knitting, then a 3-hour Welsh class...then a sneaky cake n coffee on the way home, hehe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.4 for me 4.9 on the finger.

The M1 beckons later on so better keep those levels steady. Knocked a unit off the Levemir just to be on the safe side.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s dry here  I don’t know for how much longer though. 
I think my Libre is complaining is about  being laid on all night .
3.4 scan with 5.3 finger. ,  ten mins later 3.5 scan


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Looking quite dull outside as light is breaking, looks chilly as well and I'm off out in an hour, sweatshirt already on, hat and gloves sat out ready 

5.7 both prick and scan for me today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Throat feels like sandpaper, why do I always bring home an unwanted extra holiday souvenir?


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.9 after doing basal reduction before bed. Dry outside and feels milder than previous days.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning, it was an 8.3 for me at 6am this morning.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, sunny but chilly here in Sussex. Drs appt in an hour so need to get my skates on. My cold has decided to revisit me, drat!! Shoulder still hurting and still off work but definitely improving, hoping to het back to work next week  6.5 for me this morning . Have a good day all  x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I had my first ever diabetic eye screening a couple of weeks ago (Incidentally, the only opportunity I’d had this year to wear my cool shades). 
I got the results yesterday with the wonderful line _“Your test results show that you have no diabetic retinopathy.”_ 

What an enormous relief!!
Dez (humming "Oh what a beautiful morning" despite it being dull and grey outside.)

Oh and *5.6 *on the dial.


----------



## rebrascora

Ljc said:


> Sometime diabetes just makes you want to spit doesn’t it.
> 
> I hope you haven’t got the hypo hangover.



Yes very frustrating but pleased to report I was a lovely 5.7 before dinner last night so I obviously treated the hypo a lot better than the hyper correction earlier. I seem to be quite lucky with hypos in that I respond very well to treatment and I can actually work though them now that I don't panic about them..... they usually happen when I am busy at the stables and as long as I take it steady I can continue to chug along with chores whilst it is coming back up. I always check that it is heading in the right direction after 10-15 mins though and thankfully I haven't had a hangover so far.

Signing in with a reasonable 7.4 this morning. I made a plan last night that I wouldn't bolus this morning if I was in or near range, because I knew I was going to be active (and I had a couple of glasses of red last night)  and I was just going to grab a 1Carb Portion Nature Valley Protein Bar for breakfast, so we will see how my levels are later.

@Rob51 Good luck with your appt. Hope they are supportive and you find it informative and helpful.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 6.1 which I’ll happily take.
> 
> On bus to town to prove disability as stupidly lost my travel pass, broken leg in tow!
> 
> Have a stable day if you possibly can. It’s lashing it down here, where is this sunny day @eggyg ?  Can you send it SW soonest please


Oh way up north, too far to send down! It was a beautiful day but normal service is resumed today! Grey and damp!


----------



## eggyg

Very late ( for me) today. I had a lie in! All that travelling catching up with me. A 6.7 today which I’m chuffed about as I was 8.2 at 11pm last night after a homemade chicken, ham and leek pie. Thought I’d bolused correctly but obviously not. Never mind, it all came out in the wash! Our Poppy’s 7th birthday today so an exhilarating evening of tenpin bowling and  Brewers Fayre. Ummm...yummy!  The things you have to do for the family, and no doubt we will be picking up the bill! Only joking, love it when we all get together. Probably have a headache when I get home though! Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Throat feels like sandpaper, why do I always bring home an unwanted extra holiday souvenir?


I know what you mean, all the way home on Friday I sniffed and sneezed, couldn’t breathe, itchy throat etc. But fortunately, when I got up on Saturday, it had all but disappeared, apart from the giant man sneezes! Hope you feel better soon and manage to get your holiday laundry  done, I’m still battling mine!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums, overslept.

6.1


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 5.1back online, tablet and iPhone connected but printer will not connect Wi-Fi. Sunny day a few clouds far out in the Channel, 21.C on the outside wall. Whilst waiting for broadband to spark up late yesterday afternoon went to my favourite Greek chippy to practice my Greek and fish chips & mushy peas. The plaice/place who knows? was closed but JBW`s is opposite, still got to the chippy eventually 22.00hrs walked home Bolused for the meal 12units of NR but and the crucial part forgot to take my Creon, guess were I spent the most of the night?

@Rob51 and @SueEK hope appointments go well.

Have a good day folks, stay safe.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and its a 4.7 today


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, its mid week yay.  Its an 8.3 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

I watched ten minutes of a Scots Gaelic learners’ programme last night...OMG, Welsh is a doddle in comparison!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folhs

Reporting a reading of 8.6 this morning 

DSN telephone appointment went well and she is happy with my readings so no increase in insulin this time - Got further review in 2 weeks.

Another busy day in the office lurks but it’s another step towards the first tee at the golf club


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning everyone, 6.3 on waking.  slept sound after going to bed at 9.30, once upon a time bed was around midnight, couldn't do it now, getting old sigh.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning 2.8, Don't feel at all strange but had toast and ginger jam and a cup of tea.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today, and another flatfish


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.6 for me, no idea why and not very happy about the unexpectedness of it either lol

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from my dry but very cloudy village amazingly the breeze is on holiday too 
Woke to 6.7 finger prick. Graph show a slow steady drop into  a nice flatfish around 3 am. 

Breakfast is calling 
Hope you all have  a good day ,


----------



## Robin

I reduced my basal last night, because I’d struggled all day to keep my numbers up. So of course, I got a flatfish too, but one at a higher level than Northie's, and woke to 7.9!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a pleasant 5.8 this morning after a very naughty bedtime snack last night, don’t usually eat in the evenings but the crackers were calling me.
Doc reckons I have rotator cuff injury, arranging ultrasound and referral to MSK for hopefully an MRI, I am certainly getting my monies worth from our NHS.
@Michael12420 you do worry me with your ups and downs, do take care 
I’m off to have my hair done, look a bit like a witch at the moment, just in time for Hallowe’en.  Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I’m off to have my hair done


I badly need my hair done at the moment too, hopefully get some cash together shortly for a tidy up before Christmas  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A birthday cake induced 7.2. I too am off the hairdressers @SueEK  almost six weeks since my last visit. I look like like a witch! Mr Eggy is also going, he usually has his hair cut every two weeks, he’s got pigtails in!  Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I badly need my hair done at the moment too, hopefully get some cash together shortly for a tidy up before Christmas  xx


It’s expensive isn’t it, thankfully my daughter in law is a hairdresser so cheaper for me. I went completely grey at 32 and it has cost me a lot of money since. Hope you manage to get some funds together xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> It’s expensive isn’t it, thankfully my daughter in law is a hairdresser so cheaper for me. I went completely grey at 32 and it has cost me a lot of money since. Hope you manage to get some funds together xx


our hairdressers shut a couple of years ago so we rely on a mobile hairdresser, I could get it done for free as Bruce's mum is a qualified hairdresser and owned her own shop years ago but every time she's cut my hair I've never been happy with it, I really only need the 1 side done as we keep the shaved side in check ourselves as its only a #3 with the clippers lol xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers, hope you are all well.

5.7 today


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted with a 6.2 this morning.

Had a good day yesterday. Used DAFNE principles and it worked well. Used exercise instead of a bolus in the morning and was thrilled with a 4.3 at lunchtime!! Just 2 units with lunch and I dropped to 3.5 before dinner, which admittedly was a bit low but I felt it dip and took action and according to DAFNE, not technically a hypo. Went to bed on a 9.1 which is just outside the range but there was still QA insulin working. Fingers crossed I can repeat that success today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 this morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> You should try German. I've been trying for almost 60 years and still can't speak it well.
> 
> Failed it at 'O' Level but passed Welsh.
> 
> Martin


Mandarin Chinese is the most bizarre and difficult language I have tackled (or attempted to!) - it really gives an insight to how differently human minds can think!


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> You should try German. I've been trying for almost 60 years and still can't speak it well.
> 
> Failed it at 'O' Level but passed Welsh.
> 
> Martin


I did French to O level and German to CSE level. I preferred German and found it easier, unfortunately in my French oral examination I spoke German to the examiner!  I blame the fact I had the same teacher for both languages! I got a very mediocre O Level in French and a decent CSE in German considering I only started learning it in the third year of secondary school!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Still feeling tired - 9.8 on waking. Now 5.3 (11am).


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.7 @ 6.14am glorious Autumn day here. 



> our hairdressers shut a couple of years ago so we rely on a mobile hairdresser, I could get it done for free as Bruce's mum is a qualified hairdresser and owned her own shop years ago but every time she's cut my hair I've never been happy with it, I really only need the 1 side done as we keep the shaved side in check ourselves as its only a #3 with the clippers lol xx


Agh Kaylz, I couldn't bear to be asymmetrical!


----------



## AJLang

5.7 this morning. I went into town yesterday on my own for a long time. Was really happy having my hair and nails done followed by a glass of wine and very small lunch. But sinc then I’ve paid the price with weakness/fatigue and bad trembling so I’ve mainly been in bed trying to recover.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> 5.7 this morning. I went into town yesterday on my own for a long time. Was really happy having my hair and nails done followed by a glass of wine and very small lunch. But sinc then I’ve paid the price with weakness/fatigue and bad trembling so I’ve mainly been in bed trying to recover.


I hope you have fully recovered now


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 4.7 scan with a few strange wriggles on my graph all in range though .


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.3.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## karloc

Morning again  and its a 4.7 again


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.8 with beautiful straight line on libre. 

Still battling surgery for sensors, should get 4 but only got 2 last time, last excuse was each sensor lasts 4 weeks, now saying that each box contains 2 sensors so got 4 in total, sometimes feel like banging head against wall with them.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> I hope you have fully recovered now


Thank you Lin. Feeling a bit better now but then had one of my worst nights of gastroparesis - my stomach was so uncomfortable. As a result BG was 5.3 at 3am and now 14.7 at 3am and still going up!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.3  for this morning 

lovely morning for my doggie walk


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> You should try German. I've been trying for almost 60 years and still can't speak it well.
> 
> Failed it at 'O' Level but passed Welsh.
> 
> Martin


Hahaha, we had to do German O level at my school - I got a B, but found it REALLY difficult @Anitram...16 words for ‘the’?! der, die, das, den , die, das,.......give me Welsh any day!

Bore da, pawb / Good morning, ev1. A puzzling 10.1 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Sensor change today, can only mean one thing – extra long shower  lol

5.7 for me this chilly morning

Have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Another misty morning. Yesterday we had brilliant sunshine...until i went out and descended into fog down by the river. today it’s ubiquitous.


----------



## eggyg

Hi all. Just in the sixes with a 6.9. Damp here and still quite dark at almost 8 o’clock. I feel like a new woman today, hair shorn and coloured yesterday. I also managed to get my Mother of the Bride dress for our youngest’s wedding in December. First shop, first dress I tried on. Don’t know who was most relieved, me or Mr Eggy, as I’d threatened him with a trip to Newcastle or Leeds if I couldn’t get one! Day in for me today, thank goodness. Never stopped since we got home, want a chance to lounge about in my scruffs and catch up with my recorded telly. No spoilers please, I’ve got BakeOff, Strictly and Celebrity MC to watch. I could be a while! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> No spoilers please, I’ve got BakeOff, Strictly and Celebrity MC to watch. I could be a while! Have a good day everyone.


only one I don't watch is bake off lol, doesn't interest me at all xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> only one I don't watch is bake off lol, doesn't interest me at all xx


Oh I love BakeOff. Funnily enough I don’t drool over the cakes at all, I’ve got over all the cake business, but when it’s pie week.....OMG!


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 7.7 @ 6.14am glorious Autumn day here.
> 
> Agh Kaylz, I couldn't bear to be asymmetrical!


I couldn’t either @Ditto I'm too anal!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, forgot to log on this morning..... Its an 8.3 for me

I'm off for some acupuncture at lunchtime to help my shoulder, fingers crossed it works. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on HS Anitram, 5.8 for me following my virus, so pleased with that.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps. 5.9 today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and an undeserved 6.4 for me today, more sensible choices this next week. Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram congrats on the house special! 

Also for you and @Bloden I did German when I was at the high school, passed it at standard grade (dunno how considering that's the subject I usually skived ) I'll never understand why when counting they use 1 and 30 to say it instead of just 31 
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1on a not very nice day, laundry all done and dried. Podiatrist tomorrow at the local hospital, hope they don`t do anything to my right foot two broken toes about a month ago, still looking black & blue, just strapped together at the moment. 

Another HS for @Anitram congratulations.

@Veenorthants hope your treatment helps.

Take care folks, have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Welsh isn't much different. For example, Good morning in Welsh is Bore Da, literally Morning Good.
> 
> Martin


sorry my Welsh is non existent, I can however speak quite a lot of Polish and knew a bit of Croatian in college as one of my mates was half Croatian  xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 again for me today.... the only thing that is consistent at the moment although even that is probably coincidence..... maybe I am trying too hard.
Had more or less an identical day to Monday yesterday but went up to 8.4 at lunchtime instead of down and stayed there despite going for another run before lunch, then plummeted at 8.30pm whilst I was doing evening stables (just over 6hrs after lunchtime NR).... This has happened a few times where the NR seems to have been held up and then dropped me when it should have been gone. Nurse tried to say it was Levemir because the NR would be finished but the sudden dramatic decline which makes me feel really unwell is not the action of Levemir in my experience. I only went down to 3.7 but I had to keep feeding it with jelly beans to keep it from dropping lower and I felt shocking. As a result I got frustrated and hit the rum and coke last night with dinner and was rewarded with a great night's sleep and a 6.2 this morning!! Have had to keep feeding a few carbs in throughout the day to keep it in the normal range, but I can feel when it is dropping before it gets anywhere near too low. I don't like the fact that I feel better when I am naughty and hit the drink but don't get rewarded when I exercise and keep good dietary control.... it just encourages me to be naughty! .


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  9.2 (!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Good morning, an unsurprising 8 as I realised when I got up that I hadn’t taken my basal last night! Can’t  remember the last time I did that. I hadn’t been drinking, honestly! I could have beaten both Michael and Alan today as I have been awake since 3.20 and up since 4.50, so goodness knows what my BGs could have been if I’d got up at my usual time. Head full of weddings, surprise hen party and Christmas of course. That’s me now until 21st December ( wedding), a full blown insomniac.  Off to look at flower girl frocks today, touch wood we’re successful and it’s another thing off the ever growing list. Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, its a 7.9 for me this morning.

Good luck today with the Podiatrist @KARNAK 

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## karloc

Good morning peoples of the internet . and it's a 4.6 today


----------



## khskel

Morning all back from a few days away with a 4.1

Back to work for a day and then the weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.8 this morning 

Treat myself to a voodoo adventure bike yesterday to get my fitness levels up - 16 gears but as a novice cyclist I will probably use 4 over winter.. pick it up Wednesday night and may well stick a holiday in for Thursday.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 6.5, damp cold outside and not great forecast for weekend.  Have good day all.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 
And the score today after getting the  hump is 
 

There I was sailing along nicely so it seems then .... 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Very, very pleased with 6.0 this morning. I was beginning to wonder if it was going to be possible to wake up in target again with the gastroparesis but I’ve done it and determined to do it again


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Welsh isn't much different. For example, Good morning in Welsh is Bore Da, literally Morning Good.
> 
> Martin


We were doing the traditional numbers recently (yes, for those that don’t know the language of heaven, there are two sets of numbers in Welsh, haha) - the late teens translate as one on fifteen (16), two on fifteen (17), two nines! (18), four on fifteen (19). I think I laughed out loud...it’s either that or cry!

Bore da. 4.2 for me.

Watch out for the heavy, heavy rain folks.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning
> And the score today after getting the  hump is
> View attachment 12483
> 
> There I was sailing along nicely so it seems then ....
> Hope you all have a good day


Congratulations!  I'm a bit annoyed - almost made it this morning after seeing this during the night - expectations were high!


----------



## Hazel

6.5 today


----------



## rebrascora

Very disappointing 10.6 for me this morning but I did eat very late. Took 2 units of NR and had a Nature Valley Protein Bar (10g carbs) for breakfast and next thing I knew I was 3.7. Had 7 jelly beans and 2 dried apricots and ran down to the Drs surgery for my apt with the nurse for bloods. Was back up to 8.4 when I got there  Had a couple of glasses of water (they have a water dispenser at the surgery) and eyed up the gorgeous cakes that were being raffled for the Shine charity but resisted temptation and just made a donation rather than risk a winning raffle ticket. Ran/walked back home and I'm down to 4.4, so at least I have been rewarded for being good today. I have quite a physical day on the cards today as I have a ton/pallet of wood pellets to carry into my sister's loft for her. May not need any lunchtime insulin I guess.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a rainy day, I think the main body of the rain just missed us. Been to the Podiatrist this morning and they are not happy with right foot, got to go back Monday morning to see the big chief. 



Congratulations on HS @Ljc.

Unlucky @Northerner, so close but so far away.

Be careful Barbara.

Have a good day folks, got to go my truck load of medication has just arrived, take care.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!  I'm a bit annoyed - almost made it this morning after seeing this during the night - expectations were high!
> 
> View attachment 12484


So close .


----------



## Ljc

rebrascora said:


> Very disappointing 10.6 for me this morning but I did eat very late. Took 2 units of NR and had a Nature Valley Protein Bar (10g carbs) for breakfast and next thing I knew I was 3.7. Had 7 jelly beans and 2 dried apricots and ran down to the Drs surgery for my apt with the nurse for bloods. Was back up to 8.4 when I got there  Had a couple of glasses of water (they have a water dispenser at the surgery) and eyed up the gorgeous cakes that were being raffled for the Shine charity but resisted temptation and just made a donation rather than risk a winning raffle ticket. Ran/walked back home and I'm down to 4.4, so at least I have been rewarded for being good today. I have quite a physical day on the cards today as I have a ton/pallet of wood pellets to carry into my sister's loft for her. May not need any lunchtime insulin I guess.


Take care , keep a check on your levels as hypo’s seem to love company.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a rainy day, I think the main body of the rain just missed us. Been to the Podiatrist this morning and they are not happy with right foot, got to go back Monday morning to see the big chief.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Ljc.
> 
> Unlucky @Northerner, so close but so far away.
> 
> Be careful Barbara.
> 
> Have a good day folks, got to go my truck load of medication has just arrived, take care.


I hope righty pulls it’s little socks up for the big chief on Monday .


----------



## MikeyBikey

Depressing 11.6 this morning. Sure I am coming down with something as feeling very lacklustre!


----------



## Greymouser

I  tested first thing this morning, for the first time in ages and got a 4.1, was going to ask if I should ask the specialist nurse about this, as I had, had worries in the past about similar, so stopped testing first thing. I have been waking up feeling poor in the night sometimes recently, wondered if a Hypo was waking me up. However after having read a little more of the latest posts, I realise that being a bit low in the morning , is the least of the worries some of you put up with. Being Type 1 is worse than Type 2 isn't it? I think I will just have a couple of biccies on the bedside just in case it continues. 

I tip my hat to you all for being so strong...


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a rainy day, I think the main body of the rain just missed us. Been to the Podiatrist this morning and they are not happy with right foot, got to go back Monday morning to see the big chief.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Ljc.
> 
> Unlucky @Northerner, so close but so far away.
> 
> Be careful Barbara.
> 
> Have a good day folks, got to go my truck load of medication has just arrived, take care.


Oh that’s a bugger, I do hope all will be ok. Please take care x I had my appt for podiatrist surgeon through for 14th November, only when to the D podiatrist last week - amazing.


----------



## Northerner

Greymouser said:


> I  tested first thing this morning, for the first time in ages and got a 4.1, was going to ask if I should ask the specialist nurse about this, as I had, had worries in the past about similar, so stopped testing first thing. I have been waking up feeling poor in the night sometimes recently, wondered if a Hypo was waking me up. However after having read a little more of the latest posts, I realise that being a bit low in the morning , is the least of the worries some of you put up with. Being Type 1 is worse than Type 2 isn't it? I think I will just have a couple of biccies on the bedside just in case it continues.
> 
> I tip my hat to you all for being so strong...


Are you on any medication for your diabetes? If not, then 4.1 is low, but quite acceptable and nothing to worry about, and having a little snack at bedside isn't a bad idea if it gives you better peace of mind  Being Type 1 isn't worse than Type 2, all variants of diabetes have their own challenges. In some ways, Type 1 can be easier to control because insulin doses can be adjusted to respond to blood sugar levels, and there is generally more flexibility in diet, but there is the risk of hypos - but that is also the case with some Type 2 medications.  All types share the same susceptibilities to complications, so we can all appreciate the importance of working hard to maintain good levels and help each other achieve them


----------



## Greymouser

No I am not on medication, my diabetes is just diet controlled, so not bad, I should be grateful, but it being so low, brought back memories of soon after diagnosis, and the morning level often going below 4 and once 2. something. It all adds to my tendency to worry about things. In a way, even though it seems to be well under control, I seem to look for reasons to guilt trip myself. 
My HbA1c has been constantly mid 30's for the best part of 21 months, but with me having to have laser eye surgery recently, I guess I have been looking for reasons why I needed it. My eyes should have remained stable, if my HbA1c has been stable, I thought and the ophthalmologist gave a reasonable explanation, but I now wonder if my BG reading is going very low at  night, does that slew the HbA1c reading? I may have to test my bloods next time I wake up at silly o'clock! I also might have to give myself another good talking to and stop worrying so much!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone a very trembly 3.4 has woken me up.  Once that's gone back up I'm going to go back to my duvet


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.1 with steady line on libre overnight. Still dark outside but dry.

Watching news, more details about those who perished in that lorry, so tragic and heartbreaking.


----------



## karloc

Another morning  and today it's a 5.0 . An OK figure, just higher than what I am aiming for .
No surprise as I ate more than normal yesterday as I felt my potassium was low. Just one of the challenges of my extreme low carb, low everything diet .
Generally I'm still feeling positive about my life changes and mostly feel much better than I have for years, BMI out of obese and into fat range, 27lb weight loss so far (that 28lb mark is tricky to hit - lol).
Have a good day everyone .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.

Dragging my feet walk-wise, cos it’s still raining out there, while Gwennie bounces off the walls, woof. Ho hum, might as well take a bar of soap and kill two birds with one stone. 

Great work @karloc!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me on a dark and extremely wet morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Greymouser said:


> No I am not on medication, my diabetes is just diet controlled, so not bad, I should be grateful, but it being so low, brought back memories of soon after diagnosis, and the morning level often going below 4 and once 2. something. It all adds to my tendency to worry about things. In a way, even though it seems to be well under control, I seem to look for reasons to guilt trip myself.
> My HbA1c has been constantly mid 30's for the best part of 21 months, but with me having to have laser eye surgery recently, I guess I have been looking for reasons why I needed it. My eyes should have remained stable, if my HbA1c has been stable, I thought and the ophthalmologist gave a reasonable explanation, but I now wonder if my BG reading is going very low at  night, does that slew the HbA1c reading? I may have to test my bloods next time I wake up at silly o'clock! I also might have to give myself another good talking to and stop worrying so much!


Might be worth testing at 3 am  That's the time when we tend to drop to our lowest - all to do with the body clock. The liver constantly trickles out glucose from its stores in or der to provide energy for things when we are not eating (heart, lungs, brain etc.!), and the amount varies according to the body clock. So, it winds production slowly down as we sleep and then tends to increase as we start to wake. There doesn't have to be any drop off at all though - I use a Libre sensor and it usually shows my levels to be rock steady overnight 

As for the eyes, it sounds like a bit of bad luck, possibly. I've always had good control since diagnosis, but also needed a little laser a few years back and have also developed a slight problem with macular oedema - fortunately, that has remained stable for the past 6 years  It can be worrying, but as I said earlier, maybe just have that biscuit if you are worried, and let your doctor/nurse know of your concerns


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  proper lie-in for me this morning  5.4 and a flatfish


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning, an excellent 4.7 for me. Slightly odd as the feeling of incubating something had come out as a streaming cold. Grey, wet and miserable which is not helping mood!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, yay, 5.2 HS here, haven’t had one for a while. I’d like to say it came at the end of a perfect flatfish, but it was the result of an over correction of a 10 before bed, causing a steep decline to 3am, a sharp rise into the 8s after jelly babies, followed by another steep decline that only levelled out round about 6am.


----------



## Michael12420

A late good morning. Got up very early as usual and took the dogs for a run in the campo and watched the sun rise.6.4 for me today.


----------



## karloc

Anitram said:


> I see Amanda Platell in the Daily Mail has had a dig at Type 2s. It's all our own fault, she says.


To be honest, in my case I am 97.9% sure it was all my own fault . Although I am sure for many its not quite that simple.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Anitram said:


> I see Amanda Platell in the Daily Mail has had a dig at Type 2s. It's all our own fault, she says.
> 
> 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Martin



You are best not reading the Daily Fail! They just like a simplistic approach even if things are not simple!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, a lie in on this wet n windy morning. Felt sorry for myself last night so had red wine and a few late night snacks. Woke up to a pleasant 6.7. Why can’t I do that when Im being good to myself


----------



## MikeyBikey

Veenorthants said:


> Morning all, a lie in on this wet n windy morning. Felt sorry for myself last night so had red wine and a few late night snacks. Woke up to a pleasant 6.7. Why can’t I do that when Im being good to myself




That's the diabetes imp!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, yay, 5.2 HS here, haven’t had one for a while. I’d like to say it came at the end of a perfect flatfish, but it was the result of an over correction of a 10 before bed, causing a steep decline to 3am, a sharp rise into the 8s after jelly babies, followed by another steep decline that only levelled out round about 6am.


That's quite a journey! Congratulations on the HS! 

Congratulations to @Anitram too!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well

Beautiful sunny morning here, but very cold, just above freezing, 2 degrees.

5.3 for me


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I think I'm going into hibernation - I can't get out of bed these days.
Sunny but chilly here today.
*5.6* for me.
Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8 today. 

Had to get to town early doors to collect something -rain+ leaves+ broken leg + crutches= ice skating! Having a calming coffee before starting my return performance . 

Have a stable bg day if you can.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, I too had a lie in. 8.50am, a full 4 hours later than yesterday! A reasonable 6.4 today. Wet at the moment but supposed to brighten up later. Having the bridesmaid gang around for fittings/trying on with shoes thingy.  What’s the collective noun for bridesmaids? A frock? A flounce? A frill? Answers on a postcard please. Have a sensational Saturday and try and stay dry.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 6.8 today.
> 
> Had to get to town early doors to collect something -rain+ leaves+ broken leg + crutches= ice skating! Having a calming coffee before starting my return performance .
> 
> Have a stable bg day if you can.


Take care!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 on a bad day weather wise, the trees are bouncing off each other yet there are youngsters surfing on the waves. Finally managed to get the printer connected to the new router, me being a doughnut. 

Be careful @Flower.

Congratulations on HS @Robin & @Anitram.

Take care folks and stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

7.7 today. Have a good day all.


----------



## Greymouser

4.3 this morning, but not taken at the suggested 3am. I was too busy snoring away according to my wife.  I think I will try to monitor more closely for a while.( Shame I couldn't manage a 7.7 in a way, then it would have been three 7's in a row and 7 is a good number.)

Be careful Flower, but good for you not letting it beat you and anyway, skating can be fun eh?


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 7.4 for me this morning and I managed to get it down to 5.1 by 9am by steady work at the stables, so I was happy with that. Unfortunately it then headed up into double figures despite a correction with lunch.... think I am protein sensitive.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 2.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  A house special of 5.2 for me (checked twice on my testing machine).
Only problem is that I woke up feeling hypo and my Libre said I was 2.4 so I had a fast acting carbs before checking on the finger pricker.  So BG will be going up now. Serves me right for having a brilliant time staying up to midnight and doing some dancing (complete with stick and broken foot!!!!!) at my niece's 21st birthday party.  Going back to bed now.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Surprising 5.4 as quite poorly. Infection probably balance by minimal.appetite.


----------



## Ljc

MikeyBikey said:


> Surprising 5.4 as quite poorly. Infection probably balance by minimal.appetite.


I hope your feel better soon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.2 at 5.30 this morning. So much for an extra hour in bed! My body clock didn’t know about the clocks going back. Just reading my book awaiting Mr Eggy to arise from his slumber so we can have our weekly treat of a Full English. Have a sunny Sunday everyone, it’s looking promising here.


----------



## Ljc

I’ve not seen @mikeyB around for a while.

I hope you are ok Mike


----------



## eggyg

Ljc said:


> I’ve not seen @mikeyB around for a while.
> 
> I hope you are ok Mike


He mentioned he would be taking a break for a couple of weeks to sort other things out.


----------



## Ljc

I wonder who forgot


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning. 7.2 at 5.30 this morning. So much for an extra hour in bed! My body clock didn’t know about the clocks going back. Just reading my book awaiting Mr Eggy to arise from his slumber so we can have our weekly treat of a Full English. Have a sunny Sunday everyone, it’s looking promising here.


Sounds like you had a great time. 

Errr I’ve don the  same with my Libre. I hope you don’t  spike too high


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and its a 5.2 today.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, chilly but brighter here today. What a downpour all day yesterday! 7.1 for me this morning, must be the small jacket potato I had yesterday. Going our for brekkie this morning so looking forward to that. Back to work tomorrow so hope shoulder holds up, I think it should be ok. Hope you all have a lovely day and stay dry xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning campers. It’s heavy here  cloud, breezy too, I am on the North Sea coast so it’s to be expected lol.




I am just waiting for my breakfast bolus to kick in so I can have my brekkie.

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ljc

karloc said:


> Morning all  and its a 5.2 today.


Congratulations on the HS


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> He mentioned he would be taking a break for a couple of weeks to sort other things out.



Thanks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Bright and dry. I was thinking of doing some work in the garden but I think the ground will be too sodden.

Two deer in the field just over the wall. They don't normally come so close to the house.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here and rising, Dawn phenom hasn’t adjusted to the clock change yet, and kicked off an hour early.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.4 on this bright beautiful morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 9.4 today a drop of Humalog with my coffee is called for. 

Still in BST here as I’m in a radio time signal black hole, time to stack my clocks, radio etc up at the front window and see if they’ll update. Need 3 hands to reset the cooker clock- hold A & B whilst pressing C..

Anyhow it’s a beautiful sunny morning whatever the time. Have a lovely day if you can


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy people, it is well to wall sunshine, but cold.

5.3 for me today.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Bloden

Mmmorning ffffolks. 6.8 here. 

A chilly sunny start - fab. My extra hour in bed was spent having a weird, fast-paced dream that took me on a tour of all the country cottages I’ve known and loved - in Wales, the Lake District, Spain - and tons of big shaggy dogs...what on EARTH is going on in MY subconscious?!!


----------



## karloc

Flower said:


> Still in BST here as I’m in a radio time signal black hole, time to stack my clocks, radio etc up at the front window and see if they’ll update. Need 3 hands to reset the cooker clock- hold A & B whilst pressing C..


I think everywhere is a radio time signal black spot , Already stacked our clocks on window sill.
Can't remember the crazy button combo on the microwave - hope my wife can .
I did remember the heating clock - always the most important .

This also reminds me to change to my winter watch , yes I am that lazy I have 2 identical watches - One for winter and one for summer - just because I hate changing the time on it


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beautiful crisp and clear morning again.
I missed that extra hour - slept right through it. 
*5.7* reading this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

karloc said:


> I think everywhere is a radio time signal black spot
> 
> This also reminds me to change to my winter watch , yes I am that lazy I have 2 identical watches - One for winter and one for summer - just because I hate changing the time on it



I used to run two cars. Although both were taxed and insured the performance one was used in the summer and the other one in the winter. Sadly the performance one was stolen one winter!


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations to @AJLang and @karloc for the House Specials!  

Took advantage of the clock change to get out for a run earlier - lovely start to the day, but quite cold and windy 

Here's a simple guide to the clock changes


----------



## rebrascora

10.5 this morning. More convinced than ever that my high readings are down to protein.... nuts are my suspected culprit yesterday. Anyway, I had granola, yoghurt and rasps for breakfast which amounted to just over 3 CPs and took 3 units of NR and plenty of work at the stables this morning and now down to a nice 5.0, so things are looking much better.

@karloc Many congrats on your House Special this morning and @AJLang too, although it was probably a fleeting one in your case. Well done on letting your hair down last night and boogying despite your broken foot....Go girl!


----------



## karloc

MikeyBikey said:


> I used to run two cars. Although both were taxed and insured the performance one was used in the summer and the other one in the winter. Sadly the performance one was stolen one winter!


Wow 2 cars just to save changing the clock - lol


----------



## MikeyBikey

karloc said:


> Wow 2 cars just to save changing the clock - lol



Actually the summer one was easy but the power, poor heating and lack of traction control for 400+bhp made it hard work in the winter months!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.5 and dropping on a nice sunny day. Stepped out of bed at 09:00 hrs and ended up on the floor with the bedside cabinet over on its side. Bedside lamp in bits, can`t get up and stayed there for 25 minutes, managed to test eventually 2.1. JB`s and glucose tablets down my throat 15 minutes later back up to 3.6, only just above 4 at the moment, still at least I have a spare light bulb.

Congratulations on HS Amanda & @karloc.

Hope you recover quickly @MikeyBikey, that's some BHP for a road car, I am assuming.

Go for it @Flower, just make sure the boot doesn`t end up on the other foot too.

Have a good day folks, take care.


----------



## Ditto

Morning, 7.0 @ 7.04am 

Good grief what a start to the day, hope you're okay now.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.5 and dropping on a nice sunny day. Stepped out of bed at 09:00 hrs and ended up on the floor with the bedside cabinet over on its side. Bedside lamp in bits, can`t get up and stayed there for 25 minutes, managed to test eventually 2.1. JB`s and glucose tablets down my throat 15 minutes later back up to 3.6, only just above 4 at the moment, still at least I have a spare light bulb.
> 
> Congratulations on HS Amanda & @karloc.
> 
> Hope you recover quickly @MikeyBikey, that's some BHP for a road car, I am assuming.
> 
> Go for it @Flower, just make sure the boot doesn`t end up on the other foot too.
> 
> Have a good day folks, take care.


Really hope you are feeling a bit better now Ted. Never mind the lamp, you are far more important. Take good care xx


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.5 and dropping on a nice sunny day. Stepped out of bed at 09:00 hrs and ended up on the floor with the bedside cabinet over on its side. Bedside lamp in bits, can`t get up and stayed there for 25 minutes, managed to test eventually 2.1. JB`s and glucose tablets down my throat 15 minutes later back up to 3.6, only just above 4 at the moment, still at least I have a spare light bulb.


So sorry to hear this Ted  Always eat first, test later should anything like this happen. For bad hypos I find a liquid better than a chewable to raise levels, seems to hit my blood quicker, which seems logical  I hope that you are OK and didn't injure yourself breaking that lamp!


----------



## Veenorthants

Afternoon everyone, tested at 8.30 this morning and got 6.6. Looks like red wine is the way forward 

I have just started using the mysugr app does anyone know how accurate the hba1c figures are?


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.5 and dropping on a nice sunny day. Stepped out of bed at 09:00 hrs and ended up on the floor with the bedside cabinet over on its side. Bedside lamp in bits, can`t get up and stayed there for 25 minutes, managed to test eventually 2.1. JB`s and glucose tablets down my throat 15 minutes later back up to 3.6, only just above 4 at the moment, still at least I have a spare light bulb.
> 
> Congratulations on HS Amanda & @karloc.
> 
> Hope you recover quickly @MikeyBikey, that's some BHP for a road car, I am assuming.
> 
> Go for it @Flower, just make sure the boot doesn`t end up on the other foot too.
> 
> Have a good day folks, take care.


Oh heck @KARNAK I hope you are ok now.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK
Ted, please do take extra care and have a hypo treatment before you get out of bed next time. I know it isn't easy to think straight when you are that low, but have a care for us, if not yourself or your furniture... it really is very worrying when it is happening so often!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Was most surprised when I woke up and looked at the time 05 42 , I’ve slept straight through  which I haven’t done that for ......... well a very long time.  I feel better for it too though I don’t know how long that will last 
Libre gave me a bit of  shock 4.2 , it’s started telling porkies so got my jabber out 6.5   , that’s more like it .  According to the graph I’ve been bouncing around in the  red zone  all night, that’s definitely not true.

Hope you all have  a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bounced right up overnight to 11.4. Why? Feel pretty unwell though!


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, freezing cold outside, woke to 4.9 after correction before bed.



KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.5 and dropping on a nice sunny day. Stepped out of bed at 09:00 hrs and ended up on the floor with the bedside cabinet over on its side. Bedside lamp in bits, can`t get up and stayed there for 25 minutes, managed to test eventually 2.1. JB`s and glucose tablets down my throat 15 minutes later back up to 3.6, only just above 4 at the moment, still at least I have a spare light bulb.



Some way to start day, hope your OK my friend.


----------



## Northerner

MikeyBikey said:


> Bounced right up overnight to 11.4. Why? Feel pretty unwell though!


 I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Ljc

MikeyBikey said:


> Bounced right up overnight to 11.4. Why? Feel pretty unwell though!


I hope your infection clears up soon. Any  illness can affect our BG levels some antibiotics can as well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  New sensor applied yesterday - always a nervous moment to see if it would be accurate, as my previous one had been pretty good. First scan was 8.5, with a Libre blood test of 8.7 and a Contour Next blood test of 8.6, so pretty happy with that!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, wasn't expecting that frost.  
Well no red wine and its creeping back up 7.5 for me at 615 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Hello on this very frosty morning. A 6.6 for me today. That’ll do nicely. Off up a fell today, haven’t decided which one, but it won’t be one of the big boys, I do know that! Mr Eggy was twittering under his breathe about Helvellyn but that won’t be happening! It’ll be a nice little one like Walla Crag, still challenging but without the need for the Mountain Rescue to be on hand! Have a great day whatever mountains you have to climb in your lives.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Stuck my head out if the door and windscreen looks frozen. Warm water at the ready.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

5.3 for me after two unexpected lows yesterday - 4.7 after lunch and 4.3 a bedtime.  Dunno why I was in the 4's.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

I left my testing kit at work Friday but will be back on track tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone who congratulated me on yesterday’s 5.2.
@KARNAK  Ted I hope you had a better night last night.
I peaked at 13.6 last night but didn’t correct and woke up this morning with a 5.8 
13.6 Just highlights the erratic patterns with gastroparesis considering that two nights ago I was having a hypo at 3am and I always carefully carb count.


----------



## Hazel

5.7 today


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - 2.3


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 here...woohoo, an HS!

Have a lovely day’s climbing @eggyg...I’m very jealous, the Lake District is beautiful.

Take care @KARNAK and @Michael12420 - those pesky fasting hypos.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, Libre trace looks like the Alps, I put the sensor on the other arm this time, and I obviously sleep on it a lot!


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning all. 8.5 for me which is a low reading for me so far.  Hoping to hear about a DN appointment soon.


----------



## TiredOldGal

What does HS mean please?


----------



## Robin

TiredOldGal said:


> What does HS mean please?


HS stands for House Special, which is a reading of 5.2. It has evolved as a running joke on this thread, 5.2 being round about the centre of what we are aiming for!


----------



## TiredOldGal

Robin said:


> HS stands for House Special, which is a reading of 5.2. It has evolved as a running joke on this thread, 5.2 being round about the centre of what we are aiming for!



Lol thank you. I was googling it with diabetes as a search and couldn’t get anything lol duh!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All this clock changing lark has upset my smart home devices again this year. 
One of the consequences was that this morning my half of the leccy blanket had been on for longer than expected (just to take the chill off usually). 
When I awoke, unlike Mrs Thatcher, I was nicely done on one side and definitely ready for turning.

Reading this morning *6.7*. 
I wonder if body temperature affects BG levels. Thinks, I feel a few more experiments coming on. (Might even try sleeping by the freezer.)

Have a great Monday, everyone.
Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.0 for me this morning.
I have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow. Hoping to get an Echo pen so that I have the flexibility of half units and maybe discuss Libre.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.5 @ 5.45am


----------



## Ljc

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.0 for me this morning.
> I have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow. Hoping to get an Echo pen so that I have the flexibility of half units and maybe discuss Libre.


I hope your  appointment goes well today . And that you get an Echo pen And a Libre .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today  I find it fascinating to see the way my BG falls off a cliff when I lay my head on the pillow at night  (Yes, there was a bit of a hypo before bed, as indicated by the red bit on the left, and the steep rise after treating it)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I am back to my usual  sleeping, hardly any lol. 
Went to bed on 5.5 woke to 6.3 and a pretty good try at a flatfish with a slight hump due to a pre bed nice juicy pear. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning. 2.3 and have my 'flu jab scheduled for 2 pm.


----------



## MikeyBikey

5.9 this morning. Haven't opened curtains but hi t of s bright day. Still feeling under the weather.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, its a 7.4 for me


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 6.4, still very cold outside but better than rain.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and its a 4.7 today .


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning.

started my born again cycling career after doggie walk -  well I took my small bag of old bike and washed it...that’s far enough for day one. Pick up new bike tomorrow night then a steady 3 mile ride to get home. Thursday the plan is 15 miles but will see how it goes.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

A stroll to the hospital is first on the agenda for review with the consultant. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, tried reducing basal by a half unit, to get rid of the 3am dip. I still dipped. I think I'm a bit like @Northerner, I fall off a cliff ( not so dramatically) as soon as my head hits the pillow, and I’ve always blamed my basal, but maybe it’s actually Me!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

Knitting group this morning...got fed up with the scarf I was making for my niece - 1 edge was straight but the other was all wibbly-wobbly, and that was after undoing it three times.


----------



## Bexlee

7.3 today and a banging headache. Had a few very down and up days with levels. Saturday’s graphs look like world championship ski jumps one minute and the Himalayas the next. Bit more settled now.

I’ve finally after a few years agreed to the ‘flu jab today too - I’ve always been a bit dubious but having been very ill in February I’ll take the chance this time.

Have a good Tuesday all


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A totally acceptable 6.8 on the Libre. Yes, I eventually got round to plugging myself into the one I have had since August! As we were off fell walking yesterday (we bagged two Wainwrights if anyone is interested, total of 206/214...... left to do! ) I decided it may be a good idea to have it. So far it’s behaving itself, was a wee bit out after the first scan but this this morning only 0.1 different to meter. Another frosty morning today but won’t be gadding about. The house won’t run itself, shopping, washing, ironing, cooking and cleaning is the order of the day. Have a great day all.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 7.9 today. 

Off to low vision then retina clinic this afternoon. Really hoping the blood supply to my retina with sight has not diminished any further. I’m already shaky with fear and it’s another 6 hours to go. I have my torch at the ready to negotiate exit from the hospital grounds now the hour has gone off- here’s hoping for no tree/sign post collisions! 

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another bright but chilly morn here.

*5.6* on the clock!  Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers.  Cold one today.

5.7 for me

Keep warm people


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 7.9 today.
> 
> Off to low vision then retina clinic this afternoon. Really hoping the blood supply to my retina with sight has not diminished any further. I’m already shaky with fear and it’s another 6 hours to go. I have my torch at the ready to negotiate exit from the hospital grounds now the hour has gone off- here’s hoping for no tree/sign post collisions!
> 
> Hope you have a good day.


Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning. 2.3 and have my 'flu jab scheduled for 2 pm.


Oh nooo I do worry about you. I hope you are ok now


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 7.7 today. I have my podiatry appointment this afternoon to see what can be done about the pain in my foot caused by the Morton's neuroma that I have.


----------



## Michael12420

Thanks Ljc, I wasn't the least bit unwell, not shaky or anything but I did have to eat breakfast which I only do when the blood readings are so low. Just a mug of tea and 2 chocolate chip biscuits, and I was fine.


----------



## SueEK

Late today though up at 5.30. Back at work, bit difficult yesterday but staggering things today so hope shoulder will hold up. 
6.7 on bright cold but sunny morning. Have a good day all xx


----------



## Docb

5.1 today.  Just back from a haircut and stroll in glorious autumnal sunshine.  Some real warmth in the sun, another practical example of global warming.  Hairdresser, who is a T1, has finally got her libre.  She has been asking for one for ages and told no, but went to the clinic a couple of months ago and saw a different doctor who said no problem.  She's on her first sensor and thinks it is wonderful although still getting used to the 10min time delay.  Another satisfied customer.


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> 7.3 today and a banging headache. Had a few very down and up days with levels. Saturday’s graphs look like world championship ski jumps one minute and the Himalayas the next. Bit more settled now.
> 
> I’ve finally after a few years agreed to the ‘flu jab today too - I’ve always been a bit dubious but having been very ill in February I’ll take the chance this time.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday all


Is that a Libre graph? Did you really spend all that time in the red, or is the sensor not working properly?


----------



## Michael12420

I not only got an anti-flu shot I was given an anti-pneumonia shot as well.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning. 2.3 and have my 'flu jab scheduled for 2 pm.


I can't 'like' this post Michael, you really concern me at times  I'm sorry to sound like a nag, but waking so regularly at those levels is far more dangerous for you than waking in the 9s or 10s. Get your family to buy you a Libre for Chistmas!


----------



## Jodee

Cripes Michael12420  I would be thinking twice about getting that flu jab unless you can get you BG up into the 5s by 2pm.  Take good care of yourself Michael.

I say 5s because 5s for me is good level - at 5.6 this morning and have had lots of 5s this week 

Wishing all a perfect BG level throughout the day.


----------



## Michael12420

Thank you Jodee and Alan.  My bloods were 7 when I had the jabs.

Most of the time with waking levels low I do actually feel fine.  There have been 'moments' when I wasn't but they are few and far between.  I did think about the Libre - very hard - but  there are many comments on here about things that go wrong with them, disparity in readings from the Libre and a finger prick reading, sensors failing, whether falling off, failing, being lain on etc. and so I decided against it.  I am old enough - and therefore old-fashioned enough - to rely on the tried and tested.  Nevertheless I am grateful for the obvious concern shown by many people here, it is comforting to know.


----------



## Robin

Michael12420 said:


> Most of the time with waking levels low I do actually feel fine


I think that’s what worries us more than the actual low levels, the fact that your body doesn’t react to them any more puts you at a higher risk of dropping to the point where brain damage (or even death) occurs.


----------



## Michael12420

Robin, now THAT is worrying.  I had not realised this.  I have gradually lowered my basal from 19 to 15, perhaps tonight I will also lower my bolus and see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## Michael12420

Got back from a walk with the dogs and feeling a little woozy.  Bloods are 3,3 so have had a JB. I have a ginger and beef curry for dinner with rice so will definitely reduce both basal and bolus tonight.


----------



## Bexlee

Northerner said:


> Is that a Libre graph? Did you really spend all that time in the red, or is the sensor not working properly?



yes libre graph and the old finger pricked was pretty close so it was working ok. I didn’t feel too bad until later in the day then had a hangover tired and headache. All ok since then really.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke 15 minutes ago sweating heavily at 2.6!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  I am puzzled.  Reading before dinner was 4.  I only injected 2 units of Novorapid and had ginger beef curry and a large helping of rice.
Decided to play on the safe side so had a large chocolate biscuit and went to bed after having just 13 units of Toujeo.  At 6.05 this morning I was 4.3!  I expected it to be much higher.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 8.2 for me today. I'm off for my first fire health and safety network meeting today at Chelmsford with the other M&S FHSO from the Essex region.


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Robin, now THAT is worrying.  I had not realised this.  I have gradually lowered my basal from 19 to 15, perhaps tonight I will also lower my bolus and see what tomorrow morning brings.


@Michael12420. Yes @Robin is correct  that is exactly why we are all worried about you. 
If I were you, I would try to run my BGs  higher to hopefully regain hypo awareness.  Please take care

Is their any chance of you getting a Libre  as that can show what and when it’s happening.


----------



## Ljc

MikeyBikey said:


> Woke 15 minutes ago sweating heavily at 2.6!


Oh heck, I hope you are ok now


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, red wine was on the menu last night, just the 1 and what a suprise I'm back in the 7's today...... 7.6 to be exact.....
How does that work...

Have a good day all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks Went to bed on 5.8 so no snack needed , woke to 5.3 with a near perfect flatfish. 

Hope you all have a good day .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and sensor signed off with a 4.6 Back to the finger pricking for a while.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, 4.7 for me this morning.

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.9 for this morning 

lovely cold morning on my doggie walk hope it’s the same tonight for my bike collection.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks Went to bed on 5.8 so no snack needed , woke to 5.3 with a near perfect flatfish.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day .


Snap! 5.3 and a flatfish for me too!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here...and 8.3 10 mins later...I haven’t had DP for a long time!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, and that’s still on the reduced basal. I deliberately underdid it so there’d be no possibility of being low this morning, as I'm off for fasting bloods in a mo, and look what happens! I suspect the Diabetes Fairy has got loose again. Meanwhile, I'm counting the minutes til I can get back and have brekky, and more importantly, a cup of tea!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here...and 8.3 10 mins later...I haven’t had DP for a long time!


The diabetes fairy has definitely got loose.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Yet another frosty morning. A 6.4 on the Libre and what I thought was a perfect flatfish, then I put my specs on and it was a bit wobbly, but still within range. Injected my basal and 6 units of NovoRapid and went in the shower. 45 minutes later 8.1! That Dawn woman has a lot to answer to! Have a great day, I’m off to the dentist, just a check up thank goodness.


----------



## Bloden

Forgot to say “I’m impressed” @eggyg! I hope the weather was good and the views stunning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ljc said:


> Oh heck, I hope you are ok now



Thank you. Was 6.2 at 6:30. Muggy headache and slightly nauseous. Taken an Omeprazole.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 5.6 on waking.  Changed sensor yesterday, amazing how accurate they are now, from day 1 to day 14, once over first day were iffy as were last days of wearing.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Forgot to say “I’m impressed” @eggyg! I hope the weather was good and the views stunning.


Thanks. It was a beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There was ice when we got to the summit of Bleaberry Fell. The  views over Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite Lake were stunning as usual, I never tire of them.


----------



## karloc

morning all  and today it's a 4.9 .


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Thanks. It was a beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There was ice when we got to the summit of Bleaberry Fell. The  views over Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite Lake were stunning as usual, I never tire of them.


Wow how lucky are you to live in such a beautiful area


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.4 now 5.6, haven`t been around for a few days new tablets knocked the stuffing out of me. I haven`t read any posts yet but will get around to it.

Take care folks catch up with you all later.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 2.4 now 5.6, haven`t been around for a few days new tablets knocked the stuffing out of me. I haven`t read any posts yet but will get around to it.
> 
> Take care folks catch up with you all later.


sorry to hear this Ted, hope you are feeling a bit better today. Take care and rest up xx


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. 7.8 and have just had a go at mowing the lawn with the new mower. They don't make Flymo's like they used to.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ditto said:


> Good day all. 7.8 and have just had a go at mowing the lawn with the new mower. They don't make Flymo's like they used to.



The old petrol mowers of the sixties lasted decades but today's mowers last about two years!


----------



## Ditto

My first mower was only £30, no grass collector, one metal blade. It was fabulous and still going decades later but then I used it on 2feet high grass and did for it. I wish I'd kept it and got it mended. The one I used today felt so light and plasticky. Grass is a mess! I have had loads of Flymos over the years, I could start a national collection.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I had am 8.2 yesterday morning and a 12.3 this morning which I am really disappointed with. I am following DAFNE principles and I even upped my basal by one unit last night. What I have changed is that I have increased my carb intake a little and whereas before I was eating a small portion of spuds or sweet potato in the evening, I have had 70g precooked whole wheat pasta the past few days for dinner as well as  a couple of crisp breads with soup at lunchtime, so I am eating wholegrain products which I have avoided until now. Breakfast of Granola, berries and yoghurt seems to be fine but lunch and dinner seem to be stacking slow release carbs which are still releasing after my quick acting insulin is gone. Might go back to tatties tonight and see if I can get back on track.


----------



## AJLang

Late posting but I had a lovely 5.2 house special this morning


----------



## rebrascora

AJLang said:


> Late posting but I had a lovely 5.2 house special this morning


Congrats. Isn't that your second in 3 days?  Well done!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. Not exactly a waking figure, an after a wee figure 6.3 with a slanted up arrow with an attempt at a flatfish , just a few slight wriggles during the night     Out of curiosity I’ll scan again in 10 minutes.

Hope you all have a good day.

5.8 What a fibber that slanted up arrow was


----------



## Martin9

Woke up with revenge of the Metformin this morning, not feeling good, but at least the BG level is ok..5.1


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  Oh dear!  reduced both basal and bolus too much and woke at 12.3 - back to the drawing board!


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.2 - not to bad considering pre-bed hypo! Need this bug to clear as making things unpredictable!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, 7.1 at 6.15 am


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 6.2 today, lovely bright morning outside.



eggyg said:


> Thanks. It was a beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There was ice when we got to the summit of Bleaberry Fell. The views over Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite Lake were stunning as usual, I never tire of them.



You could never tire of them, stunning scenery eggyg.

Up near Ashness Bridge there's a spot called Surprise View, just opposite the small National Trust car park, looks right down on Derwentwater, no better view in my mind, wise not to get to close to edge as massive drop below, only 10 min walk up from Ashness Bridge.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Go easy on those trick or treat goodies people.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.8 this morning 

Off for flub jab and bloods this morning then I’m off out on bike for a couple of hours - it seemed a bit fast on the ride from bike shop to home last night so I need to familiarise myself with the gears to slow the bike down


----------



## MikeyBikey

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.5 for me.
> 
> Go easy on those trick or treat goodies people.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



You are dipping sprouts in chocolate then?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 7.8 this morning
> 
> Off for flub jab and bloods this morning then I’m off out on bike for a couple of hours - it seemed a bit fast on the ride from bike shop to home last night so I need to familiarise myself with the gears to slow the bike down



Bloods for me on Halloween as well. Best not joke about vampires!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Had bloods done yesterday, and nurse stuck my flu jab in while I was there, so that’s saved a future trip to the surgery (never know what you might catch).


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, again chilly but bright morning in Sussex. Have annoying pins and needles in my fingers this morning, possibly result of returning to work after shoulder problem and lots of typing - who knows!! Got text for appointment next week at Eastbourne for urology, took less than 2 wks to get transferred from one Trust to another via GP and diagnostic tests lined up - impressive NHS, looks like it’s all systems go.
6.7 this morning, not bad as had McDonalds last night, didn’t want it but restaurant we took grandson to has stopped doing the salad I like and had run out of turkey roast my husband likes. 2.6 rise so not so bad I suppose.
Hope you all have a good day and enjoy hallowe’en if you’re into it and not bothered by callers if you’re not xx


----------



## Docb

4.9 this morning, after a 4.9 last night.  Looks like i am going into a "low" phase where my BG sits in a range of 4.5 to 6 for no apparent reason.  This happened once before and lasted about a week before things went back to my normal range of 5 to 9. 

Could be another nice autumnal day round here.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a 4.8


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it’s  a spooktacular 5.2 HS for me today 

I hope you have a pleasant day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7* this morning. Same as yesterday, which I don't think I posted.


----------



## eggyg

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, 6.2 today, lovely bright morning outside.
> 
> 
> 
> You could never tire of them, stunning scenery eggyg.
> 
> Up near Ashness Bridge there's a spot called Surprise View, just opposite the small National Trust car park, looks right down on Derwentwater, no better view in my mind, wise not to get to close to edge as massive drop below, only 10 min walk up from Ashness Bridge.


Been many a time. The last time we went it was -8 and it was gorgeous, the lake was actually frozen in parts. Mr Eggy trailed all his gear up, tripod etc only to find he’d forgotten to put the battery back in the camera! It’s ok we live less than an hour’s drive away, can go anytime.


----------



## eggyg

Morning on yet another sunny, frosty morning. I love these mornings. Anyways, take your pick today, 5.3 at 5.15am, 6.8 at 7.30 or 6.3 when I actually dragged myself out of my pit at 8.45! I have been extremely tired this week for some reason, struggling to keep my eyes open past 9 o’clock. Hopefully today’s lie in will sort me. Nothing exciting today, may just snuggle up with my book, after I’ve stripped the bed, prepped the tea and cleaned up! Have a terrifying Thursday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.4 on a very rainy & windy day, laundry all done and dried, blitz the kitchen next. Main road to Torquay is closed sea coming over the sea wall, I don`t know what the trains are going to do, leaves on the track.

Congratulations on HS AJ, @Anitram & @Flower.

Hope you feel better soon @Martin9 & @MikeyBikey.

Take care folks, enjoy your day.


----------



## Ditto

7.5 @ 7.10am - Happy Halloween all.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 

 

Good morning  4.4 for me today, and a skimming-the-bottom flatfish  If I used basal, I'd reduce it!  (that slight bump in the middle is where I woke in the night on 4.1 and had a jelly baby)


----------



## karloc

Good morning everyone . And the score today is 4.6.
So the day started well, but will it continue? Virgin media due today to install fibre to finally get a good internet connection - I hope


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not good - multiple hypos yesterday last one at 23:00. BG 11.8


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, lowly 4.2 on waking, odd as libre shows sitting nicely below 6 all night, never mind.



MikeyBikey said:


> Not - multiple hypos yesterday last one at 23:00. BG 11.8



Not great when you get days like that man, hope today is better.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading  of 9.0 for this morning 

Raining again but it’s the weekend of bike rides and golf


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Off to the surgery (again) for a fasting test, had a call that they need to repeat my plasma glucose. Will have a discussion first about what on earth it’s actually going to show them. Meanwhile my HbA1c came back at 48, so not too shabby!


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.1


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all and it’s wet! A Halloween induced 7.8. We didn’t get any Trick or Treaters last night, just like every other year, but we always buy sweets and of course I had to sample a few! Ooops! Babysitting day today, so nana nap required later on! Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today on this cold wet November morning.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added punch & punch , it’s a Friday 6.1

October blink whoosh gone. Off to try and buy a pair of cosy boots- I’ll only ever be able to wear one as my other leg is in a cast and a completely misshapen foot should it ever emerge from its cast. That elusive left shoe shop still hasn’t opened in town!  I’ll give it 10 minutes of looking then have a coffee and get the bus home 

Have a good day all


----------



## SueEK

7.4 this morning, levels dont seem to be getting much better despite being back on Metformin 2 a day, may need to re-evaluate food intake yet again.
Had lots of lovely trick or treaters last night, all extremely polite and looked great and thankfully all with their parents watching on from the pavement, ending up with my grandson calling, brilliant evening.
Hope November is kind to you all xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*No*vember already! 

5.4 on the door.

Have a great start to the weekend.
Dez


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Good morning from an attempting to be bright and sunny East Kent village .
I hope all is well with everyone. I have not read any posts here yet I will catch up after brekkie. 
Woke to 5.4 
Looks like my new sensor likes me. 
I’ve just checked it out and the results are  6.9 finger  6.3 scan


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.8 this morning. I phoned the town’s main NHS podiatry Clinic morning to ask about the strange feeling in my toes on my broken foot  as I already have neuropathy but it hasn’t felt like this.  Talk about being treated brilliantly the clinical lead will see me at 2.30 today but also gave a reassuring message that he’s sure everything will be ok.


----------



## SueEK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 9.8 this morning. I phoned the town’s main NHS podiatry Clinic morning to ask about the strange feeling in my toes on my broken foot  as I already have neuropathy but it hasn’t felt like this.  Talk about being treated brilliantly the clinical lead will see me at 2.30 today but also gave a reassuring message that he’s sure everything will be ok.


Hope all goes well for you and as you say what a great service x


----------



## Hazel

For me a disappointing 7.2


----------



## AJLang

SueEK said:


> Hope all goes well for you and as you say what a great service x


Thank you Sue x


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> For me a disappointing 7.2


I think being disappointed at one result just shows how fantastically well you normally do!


----------



## Hazel

Robin said:


> I think being disappointed at one result just shows how fantastically well you normally do!



Thank you - I had a very late dinner, after 11pm, so I blame that


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 9.8 this morning. I phoned the town’s main NHS podiatry Clinic morning to ask about the strange feeling in my toes on my broken foot  as I already have neuropathy but it hasn’t felt like this.  Talk about being treated brilliantly the clinical lead will see me at 2.30 today but also gave a reassuring message that he’s sure everything will be ok.


I hope it goes well today and turns  out to be something simple and easily treated


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> I hope it goes well today and turns  out to be something simple and easily treated


Thank you Lin


----------



## AJLang

The lovely podiatry clinical lead spent an hour chatting to me and explaining everything. He said that I had several red flag markers for Charcot foot BUT that I’m completely ok and my neuropathy is only mild at worst. He also advised against having surgery for the broken foot due to me being Type 1 and the risk of infection etc. I’m so glad that I went to see him.


----------



## Flower

I’m so relieved to hear all is ok with your foot Amanda and hope the fracture starts to mend asap, thank goodness for excellent switched on podiatrists.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you @Flower. You’re certainly right about thank goodness for switched on podiatrists. He was the first one to mention Charcot foot. He was very impressed that I knew about it and I said it was thanks to you and the forum x


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> The lovely podiatry clinical lead spent an hour chatting to me and explaining everything. He said that I had several red flag markers for Charcot foot BUT that I’m completely ok and my neuropathy is only mild at worst. He also advised against having surgery for the broken foot due to me being Type 1 and the risk of infection etc. I’m so glad that I went to see him.


PHEW That’s a relief.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning 
.  It’s 0611 atm and pitch black outside.
Woke to a horrible but not unexpected 8.0 with a slanted up arrow after an afternoon and evening of lows, not bad ones all thanks to the Libre . The first one took 2 small cans of Coke, 2 gingernuts followed a tad later by 3 glucose tabs, this eventually brought  on a very steep rise followed by an equally steep visit to the red zone.  . 
This continued through the evening,  as I had become totally fed up with the DFs shenanigans, I decided to throw a spanner in her works, I thoroughly enjoyed a bolus free high carb dinner and attained the dizzy heights of 6.1 .
I guess the DF has decided it’s payback time lol. 

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 7.2 on waking, dark wet outside & set for weekend, good excuse to enjoy footie.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - wet and breezy here.  5.8 on waking.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning on this blustery day..... its a7.1 for me

Stay safe everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Today I may well attempt to re cork a saxophone crook.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Thanks. It was a beautiful, sunny but chilly day. There was ice when we got to the summit of Bleaberry Fell. The  views over Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite Lake were stunning as usual, I never tire of them.


Wow, I’m very jealous. Me and mum used to go to the Lakes, to Tarn Hows, every summer with her sister and family - me and my cousins had such a fantastic time, lots of great memories. Those views take me back!

Morning all. 8.7 here - what a night! My BG was up at 21 at 2.30...I needed a total of five units of Apidra to get it out of the stratosphere. I had my flu jab yesterday- could that be to blame, oh knowledgeable types?


----------



## MikeyBikey

@AJLang - glad things went well. I have found, like DSNs, not all podiatrists are equal! ☹️

10.4 - still under the weather!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.1 for me this morning. My lowest morning reading yet. Seems pretty close to hypo level though so I’ve eaten breakfast immediately today. 

The nighttime insulatard has definitely been working a treat. My daytime levels are mostly under control apart from a few slightly raised levels where the novorapid hasn’t been quite enough to cover what I’ve eaten. It usually works fantastically on beans on toast but once this week I rose to 8 even though I took an extra unit to what I usually would with it. Must have been a wobbly day. Still haven’t had any success with potatoes either. I’m not good at the maths behind carb content and insulin needs!


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a 4.7 .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Sounds wild and wet outside.
That’s better, @Michael12420, whatever you did to achieve that, bottle it!


----------



## Ljc

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 4.1 for me this morning. My lowest morning reading yet. Seems pretty close to hypo level though so I’ve eaten breakfast immediately today.
> 
> The nighttime insulatard has definitely been working a treat. My daytime levels are mostly under control apart from a few slightly raised levels where the novorapid hasn’t been quite enough to cover what I’ve eaten. It usually works fantastically on beans on toast but once this week I rose to 8 even though I took an extra unit to what I usually would with it. Must have been a wobbly day. Still haven’t had any success with potatoes either. I’m not good at the maths behind carb content and insulin needs!


Hi. 4.1 is sailing very close to the wind, please keep a close eye on your BG, tbh I would have a jelly baby or perhaps two.


----------



## Ljc

Michael12420 said:


> Good morning - wet and breezy here.  5.8 on waking.


Oh that is so much better , whatever you did , keep it up.


----------



## merrymunky

Ljc said:


> Hi. 4.1 is sailing very close to the wind, please keep a close eye on your BG, tbh I would have a jelly baby or perhaps two.



We don’t do jelly babies here (both vegetarian). I do have fun size packs of Cadbury’s buttons and Maltesers though as they are my go to tiny treat! 
However I had a slice of toast with a thin layer of marmalade today. Not had marmalade since before diagnosis. I will see what that has done to me! I usually have dairylea, peanut butter or marmite on toast these days so marmalade was a nice treat. I felt as happy as Paddington!


----------



## Ljc

Sorry I forgot you are vegetarian.
As you are not hypo, chocolate may do the trick but due to 5he fat content it’s not a good hypo treatment as it’s too slow


----------



## merrymunky

Ljc said:


> Sorry I forgot you are vegetarian.
> As you are not hypo, chocolate may do the trick but due to 5he fat content it’s not a good hypo treatment as it’s too slow



Let’s hope the marmalade works a charm then!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Forgot to post earlier! 5.8 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting *5.5 *on the Richter scale this fine Autumnal morning.

And now the bad news. We’re expecting not one but three parcels to be delivered by dear old Herpes (each from a different supplier).  Wonder what their success rate will be? 

Have a good day, everyone.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. No signs of storms up here. Restless night and was up and down so my BGs range from 6.6 at 2.12am to 8.3 going up at 8am! Not watching the rugby, not my thing at all, just siting watching the birds and contemplating getting showered and dressed sometime today! Have a super Saturday y’all.


----------



## merrymunky

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Reporting *5.5 *on the Richter scale this fine Autumnal morning.
> 
> And now the bad news. We’re expecting not one but three parcels to be delivered by dear old Herpes (each from a different supplier).  Wonder what their success rate will be?
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> Dez


Good luck! Royal Mail lost a parcel of mine this last week. Two big shoe boxes so not sure how but hey ho!  £90 worth. Pavers have sent one pair out again but the others are no longer on stock which is frustrating. They did refund those for me.


----------



## merrymunky

Ljc said:


> Sorry I forgot you are vegetarian.
> As you are not hypo, chocolate may do the trick but due to 5he fat content it’s not a good hypo treatment as it’s too slow


 Marmalade worked! Back up to a respectable 6.4.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, must stop having a meal after 10pm

6.8


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 6.4 with a sore throat ....I had the flu jab Tuesday is that or was I already diseased?!

have a good day all


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 6.8 after two corrections during the night following a whopping 15.8 at 2am. I keep increasing my basal but can’t get sugars under control. Weight is either steady or falling.  Gastroparesis is being so erratic.


----------



## AJLang

MikeyBikey said:


> @AJLang - glad things went well. I have found, like DSNs, not all podiatrists are equal! ☹️
> thank you. Sorry to hear that you’re still under the weather.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bexlee said:


> Morning all 6.4 with a sore throat ....I have the flu jab Tuesday is that or was I already diseased?!
> 
> have a good day all



You probably picked up a bug in the surgery. They are dangerous places!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry been MIA again, been laid up in bed with a chest infection, anyway now on antibiotics and the dreaded steroids, which I have been warned with mess with my bg levels.  Anyway this morning was 9.3, so although much higher than I like, taking everything into account I think it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Michael12420

@Grannylorraine I do hope that you recover soon


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry been MIA again, been laid up in bed with a chest infection, anyway now on antibiotics and the dreaded steroids, which I have been warned with mess with my bg levels.  Anyway this morning was 9.3, so although much higher than I like, taking everything into account I think it could be a lot worse.


I hope you feel much better soon, 
Yes the streroids do mess with our BGs but the infection and antibiotics can too , so you have a triple whammy , however 9.3 imo is very good considering your triple whammy. 
Gentle (((hugs)))


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.3 for this morning 

off to golf club shortly for our winter league


----------



## AJLang

I wish my sugars would get under control.  I'm on my highest basal ever and have come to the conclusion that the increase has been due to increasing the amitriptylene for my migraines and now the HRT.  Anyhow went up to 17 during the night which I ended up over correcting because now down to 3.1 Here's to the next 24 hours being smoother.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> I wish my sugars would get under control.  I'm on my highest basal ever and have come to the conclusion that the increase has been due to increasing the amitriptylene for my migraines and now the HRT.  Anyhow went up to 17 during the night which I ended up over correcting because now down to 3.1 Here's to the next 24 hours being smoother.


(((Hug)))
Diabetes eh


----------



## SueEK

AJLang said:


> I wish my sugars would get under control.  I'm on my highest basal ever and have come to the conclusion that the increase has been due to increasing the amitriptylene for my migraines and now the HRT.  Anyhow went up to 17 during the night which I ended up over correcting because now down to 3.1 Here's to the next 24 hours being smoother.


Sorry to hear this take good care x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  10.4 due to over treating a low in the wee small hours.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

I've been reliably informed that we are going to garden centre later on.

More sax repairs later on. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, but that was achieved with the aid of a low round about 2am and a random helping of fruit pastilles.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.1 after eventful evening.

Changed infusion site as bg was high for no reason and took forever to come back down, went to bed on 10.7 knowing some bolus was still active, looking at libre bg dropped below 7 around midnight and stayed there. Wet outside again, having some brekkie then out for walk.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today its 4.8. Quite pleased it's not higher after those extra 20g of carbs yesterday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 4.5.

Sunny but chilly here after yesterday’s drenching!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for today after a lie-in, very unusual for me, think I may be fighting an infection. Don't feel ill, just fatigued


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 today but feeling quite rough. Big bass drum playing in my head and weedy legs! 

Nice HS @Robin -good selection of fruit pastilles


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. Woke to a 4.5 this morning. It’s the last day of half term and I do not want to go back to work tomorrow. It’s been rather stressful over the last few weeks. Considering I am trying to have a smooth and stress free pregnancy just being there at the moment doesn’t help. 
Having major issues with a particular colleague who just hates me for no apparent reason and is gunning for me over the last few weeks. Making my life absolute hell and I don’t want to face her. Moving classes in a couple of weeks from teaching in my beloved primary end of the school where I am skilled and understand the curriculum to a key stage 4 class who work on a completely different assessment method. They do accreditation which is exam based and very prescribed.  I am terrified I’m going to mess up badly!


----------



## Bullet1954

4.3 when I woke up.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.9 @ crack of doom.

I'm watching How Europe Stole My Mum, so funny. I don't feel so bad now.  Me and my son cancelled one another out anyways.



> I've been reliably informed that we are going to garden centre later on.


----------



## eggyg

Late today, had a lie in after yet another rubbish and restless night. A 6.3 for me. @Northerner I'm the same this week, very fatigued, have had a headache everyday for the last three days and started with a scratchy throat yesterday. Definitely coming down with something I would say. Quite relieved in truth as I couldn’t understand why I was so tired. I’m off to a one year old’s party this afternoon. Don’t worry I’ll steer clear of the jelly and ice cream! Have a smashing Sunday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.0 *this sunnyday morning. 

Needless to say, Herpes only delivered 2 out of our 3 parcels yesterday.
Probably another hopeless wait-in tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - happy Sunday

5.0 today

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 this morning so pretty pleased with that, taking everything into account, especially as I ate quite a few carbs yesterday, did drink 3ltrs of water though to make up for the fluids lost when my temperature broke during the night before and I had to change my pjs 3 times.  Just being back to a normal temperature is helping, now just got to get that right lung working properly so I can resume my training for my 1/2 marathon, was doing 15-16k long runs on a Sunday, was hoping to increase that to 17-18km during November, but will have to see what my chest will let me do.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 on a sunny day but not for long. Didn`t post yesterday very fatigued so didn`t switch computer on, It may be the extra tablets the hospital prescribed, up to 42 a day now.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Take care  Amanda and @Grannylorraine, don`t overdo it either.

Enjoy your Sunday folks, stay safe.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. Woke to a 4.5 this morning. It’s the last day of half term and I do not want to go back to work tomorrow. It’s been rather stressful over the last few weeks. Considering I am trying to have a smooth and stress free pregnancy just being there at the moment doesn’t help.
> Having major issues with a particular colleague who just hates me for no apparent reason and is gunning for me over the last few weeks. Making my life absolute hell and I don’t want to face her. Moving classes in a couple of weeks from teaching in my beloved primary end of the school where I am skilled and understand the curriculum to a key stage 4 class who work on a completely different assessment method. They do accreditation which is exam based and very prescribed.  I am terrified I’m going to mess up badly!


Good luck  Just be yourself, which I am in no doubt will be more than good enough  Can you have a word with someone about the work colleague? That sort of thing is not supposed to be tolerated in the workplace these days


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.3 this morning so pretty pleased with that, taking everything into account, especially as I ate quite a few carbs yesterday, did drink 3ltrs of water though to make up for the fluids lost when my temperature broke during the night before and I had to change my pjs 3 times.  Just being back to a normal temperature is helping, now just got to get that right lung working properly so I can resume my training for my 1/2 marathon, was doing 15-16k long runs on a Sunday, was hoping to increase that to 17-18km during November, but will have to see what my chest will let me do.


I've often found that when I have had to take a break from training due to illness I am much stronger than I expected to be - sometimes that enforced rest can be actually very beneficial  But do be careful not to overstress yourself if you are not fully-recovered


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.1 on a sunny day but not for long. Didn`t post yesterday very fatigued so didn`t switch computer on, It may be the extra tablets the hospital prescribed, up to 42 a day now.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Robin.
> 
> Take care  Amanda and @Grannylorraine, don`t overdo it either.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday folks, stay safe.


Crikey Ted, with 42 tablets to take it's a wonder you have time to do anything else I hope things settle down and you feel stronger and more energetic soon


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have had a couple of ropey days where my BG has gone ever skyward and I have felt totally washed out and tight chested.... started to panic a bit yesterday when it breached the 20 mark and I hadn't had any significant carbs.....I had to dig out my DAFNE course book and reread sick day rules..... the flow chart is sooo helpful for keeping you right. Thankfully no ketones to report so I just gave myself a couple of corrections with my NR and increased my Levemir a little and drank lots and hugely relieved to get a nice 6.8 this morning.  I had my flu jab Tues afternoon and wondering if that caused an upset to my system. Still feeling absolutely shattered and battling against the draw of an afternoon nap but it is so tempting!


----------



## Jodee

@rebrascora   Hope you BG remains more in the friendly zone Barbara.

I have been getting good readings around 5.1 to 5.7 morning and through the day, but my downfall is evenings when I have choc biscuits and I go to bed around 8 to 10 mmol,  so I really must get myself under control with the choc biscuits weakness.

Happy Evening folks


----------



## Bullet1954

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *5.0 *this sunnyday morning.
> 
> Needless to say, Herpes only delivered 2 out of our 3 parcels yesterday.
> Probably another hopeless wait-in tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Dez


Lol, assume you meant Hermes!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bullet1954 said:


> Lol, assume you meant Hermes!


Delivery companies are not my favourite people. 
So Herpes = Hermes, Nodel = Yodel & Parcel Farce = Parcel Force


----------



## Bullet1954

Lol, now I see.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 5.3 on this cold damp morning.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning! Woken on another 4.1 

Not looking forward to returning to work after half term today for many reasons! Oh well...off I toddle!!


----------



## karloc

Morning everyone  and it's a 4.8


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, its a 7 from me


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.3 this morning 

off to St Johns Ambulance today for a  1st aid course


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a new week 6.0 

Off for an orthopaedic appointment about the future of my leg. Scared and frightened about what will be said. Deep breath girl be brave....


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.

Good luck, @Flower.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

I’ve got that Monday feeling too @merrymunky but I’m fighting it!  It’ll soon be Tuesday...

Good luck from me too @Flower.


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning.  3.8


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . The sun is trying hard to break out  
A rather  better 7.1 than I expected 
this morning , it would have been lower but for that slice  pre bed Cinnamon bread that I somehow managed to toast and butter whilst making my last coffee, well I couldn’t let it go to waste could I .
I hope you all have a good day.


Oops I’ve just realised I’ve had my tablets , done my Basal but not my bolus and am so so hungry now, oh well  I don’t have to wait 50 minutes any more  , I’ll just bodge around for 20 mins it takes now


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* and a rather bloody index finger for some reason this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Oops! Nearly forgot, been up since 6.15! A 6.9 for me, which had risen  to 7.9 going up ( according to Libre) by the time I had a wee and got downstairs! Bolused, waited an hour and down to 5.7, much better. Nothing exciting happening in the Eggy household today, might make a shepherd’s pie later. NB no shepherds will be hurt in the making of aforementioned pie.  Have a good ‘un!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a new week 6.0
> 
> Off for an orthopaedic appointment about the future of my leg. Scared and frightened about what will be said. Deep breath girl be brave....


Good luck today.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a new week 6.0
> 
> Off for an orthopaedic appointment about the future of my leg. Scared and frightened about what will be said. Deep breath girl be brave....


Good luck @Flower {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *5.6* and a rather bloody index finger for some reason this morning.


I hope you're not using your index fingers for tests, we're supposed to avoid using them as it can reduce sensitivity - same goes for thumbs  I use my little and ring fingers


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late on parade again with a 5.4. Think it might be time to get the SAD lamp out, I've been finding it unusually difficult getting out of bed for the past few days, which I suspect is due to the autumn gloom  It still hasn't really got light - I think the Scots would describe it as 'dreich'


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> I hope you're not using your index fingers for tests, we're supposed to avoid using them as it can reduce sensitivity - same goes for thumbs  I use my little and ring fingers


 Yoiks!! I never knew that - what about the middle one?


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Yoiks!! I never knew that - what about the middle one?


Should be OK, but probably best to stick to the two I suggested - if you prick either side of each finger it gives you 8 places to go at  Have a read of Painless Pricks, by Alan S for some good general advice


----------



## Grannylorraine

Forgot to take a reading this morning as I am suffering a bit of confusion with all the meds.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chims, sorry a wee bit late today.

Feeling blaaa, a really tight chesty cough, with a raspy voice, so I guess Lemsips today.

Wakened up to 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Forgot to take a reading this morning as I am suffering a bit of confusion with all the meds.


Hope things improve soon @Grannylorraine {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.6, must have been that Pink Lady apple I had at 02:00hrs. Didn`t get out of bed until 10:00hrs, very tired not like me, if my bedroom curtains are not pulled open by 10:00hrs my neighbours become anxious.

Good luck @Flower thinking of you, {{{HUGS}}}.



Rob51 said:


> off to St Johns Ambulance today for a 1st aid course



Lovely course @Rob51 enjoy yourself.

Good luck @merrymunky and don`t put up with any crap.

For the members feeling out of sorts lots of {{{HUGS}}}, SAD syndrome is about.

Take care my friends, enjoy your day.


----------



## SueEK

Haven’t tested for a few days, mind all in a whirl. Have my 3rd cystoscopy today but this time with the surgeon who will be operating. Have a list of questions I hope he can answer as am worrying so much with the not knowing. How do you stop your mind from working overtime - I haven’t worked that one out yet. I haven’t been given any options other than going ahead with major surgery so have to accept that this is going to happen. Finger testing is low on my list at the mo but am eating sensibly so that my bg’s are good. 
Hope you all have a good Monday and it doesn’t pour on you like it is here xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.03 @ 7.08am. Not sure if this reading is correct because I could hardly get any blood out and I've noticed if it's just a spec of blood then it's a high reading. I should have left it really, I'd already had one 'error' and wasted strip.  Blood like treacle. 

Good luck @Flower {{{{MORE HUGS}}}}


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> Should be OK, but probably best to stick to the two I suggested - if you prick either side of each finger it gives you 8 places to go at  Have a read of Painless Pricks, by Alan S for some good general advice


Thanks for that @Northerner - as my ole grandpappy used to say, "You live and learn."


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12420

Good morning - wet, cold and blustery.  As for the weather well that's pretty much the same.  3.8


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all.  A 4.2 for me this morning. 

I had to drag myself out of bed this morning. So, so tired!!! It’s only the second day back at work...groan.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good Morning, its a 6.5 for me my lowest yet....

Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Rehearsal night, best night of the week. Hoping to give my vintage sax a run out. I think I've got it fully functional again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## karloc

Morning , today it's a 5.1 . It's almost like having a few extra carbs pushes your BG up .


----------



## Rob51

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.6, must have been that Pink Lady apple I had at 02:00hrs. Didn`t get out of bed until 10:00hrs, very tired not like me, if my bedroom curtains are not pulled open by 10:00hrs my neighbours become anxious.
> 
> Good luck @Flower thinking of you, {{{HUGS}}}.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely course @Rob51 enjoy yourself.
> 
> Good luck @merrymunky and don`t put up with any crap.
> 
> For the members feeling out of sorts lots of {{{HUGS}}}, SAD syndrome is about.
> 
> Take care my friends, enjoy your day.


Yes it was a lovely course I enjoyed it and await my first aider certificate


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

cold and wet outside off to office shortly


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, how is everyone today?

5.6 for me this morning.

Off to do a shift volunteering at our local food bank.    Have a great day people


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Knitting then Welsh today...hope I don’t mix them up! Mind you, Welsh feels like mental knitting  sometimes, hahaha. Good thing I’m enjoying it.

(((holding your hand))) @SueEK.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A pleasant enough 6.4. Dry day so far but who knows what later on will bring. Wedding flower chosing this afternoon, just over six weeks to our daughter’s wedding and the nerves are kicking in, mine, not hers, she’s as cool as a cucumber! Have a tremendous Tuesday.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 on waking with decent line on libre overnight.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Flower

Good morning up here on a 10.3 spent most of yesterday in the 13’s even with corrections. 

Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head. Off to look after my Mum for a week so a train ride will do me good. Thank you for all the kind messages, you all help me so much x

I hope things went as well as they possibly could for you @SueEK 

Have the best day you can


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Good morning up here on a 10.3 spent most of yesterday in the 13’s even with corrections.
> 
> Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head. Off to look after my Mum for a week so a train ride will do me good. Thank you for all the kind messages, you all help me so much x
> 
> I hope things went as well as they possibly could for you @SueEK
> 
> Have the best day you can


So very sorry to hear this, what an awful dilemma for you. You have certainly had and continue to have such trials with your foot. I truly feel for you. Much love xx


----------



## AJLang

@Flower  I’m so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts. I hope that going to see your Mum helps in some way x.


----------



## AJLang

10.5 this morning. I was just looking at the notes I do my basal has gone up by nearly 10 in less than a month to a whopping 44. It was 26 eighteen months ago. But during the past six weeks it has had to be increased then reduced at least 2 or 3 times but never anywhere near this high before. My weight hasn’t changed in the last 18 months. I did wonder about double diabetes but my ratios have stayed the same. Plus the amitriptylene has increased from 10 to 40 a day and I’ve had to substantially increase my basal since I started HRT last Saturday. Plus the gastroparesis has been becoming more difficult so those three things are probably the culprits.. I’m glad I can work out how to change different basal by myself because I don’t think the DSN would know where to start with me. Determined to get my 7 day average back down to 7.5 or lower by this time next with minimal hypos and corrections. I like a challenge!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 this morning.
Mostly brown leaves on the trees now 
One big wind and they'll all be gone till next year.


----------



## Michael12420

@Flower, I am so very sorry to hear this.  Words do not often fail me but this time they have and with a vengeance.


----------



## Ljc

@SueEK. How are you .  I hope it went well yesterday .  
(((Hug)))


----------



## Ljc

@Flower. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . A horrible 8.1 on this overcast day
The good news is,I will only need my usual units fir my brekkie as I will be giving the Dyson some exercise as well as the mop and bucket and possibly the polishing cloth........ ooooo I need a lie down already


----------



## SueEK

Ljc said:


> @SueEK. How are you .  I hope it went well yesterday .
> (((Hug)))


Thanks Lin, sadly a waste of time yesterday. Got there and told I had been booked in with registrar who would not do it as my notes said only the consultant to do it and he was in theatre. 52 mile round trip but I guess mistakes happen


----------



## Michael12420

SueEK said:


> Thanks Lin, sadly a waste of time yesterday. Got there and told I had been booked in with registrar who would not do it as my notes said only the consultant to do it and he was in theatre. 52 mile round trip but I guess mistakes happen


Oh, how very annoying. Still as you generously say mistakes do happen. Perhaps the consultant was delayed in theatre because of difficult circumstances.  Kind of you to understand.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning up here on a 10.3 spent most of yesterday in the 13’s even with corrections.
> 
> Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head. Off to look after my Mum for a week so a train ride will do me good. Thank you for all the kind messages, you all help me so much x
> 
> I hope things went as well as they possibly could for you @SueEK
> 
> Have the best day you can


So sorry to hear the news wasn't more positive for you @Flower  I hope your week with your Mum goes well


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a mixed sky but still 20.C. Neighbours ringing the door bell this morning checking to see if I was ok, bedroom curtains wasn`t opened until 10:10hrs they get worried if I`m not up and about, good neighbours.

Hope you have a good week with Mum @Flower, devastating news about your foot, take some {{{HUGS}}} on the train with you.

@SueEK the same thing happened to me earlier in the year but I only had to travel 5 miles each way, lets hope your new appointment will be more fruitful.

Take care folks, enjoy your day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Flower so sorry to hear this news, 

5.8 for me as this infection is finally clearing up, however had a very bad night with side effects from the steroids, hardly any sleep and fighting the urge to jump out of a window to see if I could fly, did mange to resist but feel awful this morning, lucky last day of taking them.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 again for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Went to to bed on 8.7 woke to 8.2 with a slanted up arrow


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, late in testing this morning. An hour after getting up it is 7.8


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today its a 5.0. Time to get myself back into the 4s, put the carbs down and step away!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and another HS for me.

@Flower sorry to hear your news wasn't better.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning 

Lovely dry walk this morning- long may it remain but I doubt it will.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.0 on waking, train to catch to Newcastle, one of my fav cities in UK. 



Flower said:


> Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head





SueEK said:


> Got there and told I had been booked in with registrar who would not do it as my notes said only the consultant to do it and he was in theatre. 52 mile round trip but I guess mistakes happen



Both in my thoughts, take care.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, @Flower...sending (((HUGS))).

Morning all. A tubby-bellied little 6.0 for me. 

Welsh conversation group this morning...why is it that a perfectly-formed Welsh sentence in my head comes out of my mouth sounding like a car crash, hahaha?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Congrats on the HS, @khskel!


----------



## eggyg

Clickety click, 6.6. This Libre is behaving magnificently with five days to go. I might consider ordering some more...after granddaughter’s birthday end of this month, daughter’s wedding 21st December, Christmas and then, another granddaughter’s birthday on the 30th December!  Have a wicked Wednesday everyone, I’m going to start ratching down the sides of the sofa to see what I can find!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Checkin' in this morning with 5.4 on this chilly start to the day. As they said, "Winter is coming" 

have a great day everyone.
Dez


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, minus 1 here, cold!!!

5.1 for me

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 this morning after another fun packed day and night of steroid side effects, oh well at least I can breathe now and have finished the course, just l now have huge anxiety about leaving the house, going to force myself into a little walk this morning before logging on for work.  I know these feelings of anxiety will go, along with the mania and hallucinations, always get bad side effects on steroids which is why I groaned as soon as they were mentioned, but hey ho many people both on and off this forum are facing bigger challenges than I am at the moment so trying to look at the positive and hopefully will be well enough to run soon and maybe make some good use out of the steroids.  Sorry for the moan.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks! 
I went to bed on a 4.9. 
Didn't test upon waking but have just tested a 7.9. Erm...could have been worse considering!
WL


----------



## Rob51

Flower said:


> Good morning up here on a 10.3 spent most of yesterday in the 13’s even with corrections.
> 
> Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head. Off to look after my Mum for a week so a train ride will do me good. Thank you for all the kind messages, you all help me so much x
> 
> I hope things went as well as they possibly could for you @SueEK
> 
> Have the best day you can


Sorry to hear your news Flower, thinking of you take care


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It’s 7.3 on this chilly dark morning .


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning everyone, 7.8 on waking, waiting half hour before eating.  Dark wet outside, typical November day.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, an hour after getting up (running late every morning for some reason) I am 7.1 

Happy thursday everyone.  Two more sleeps and ill be in Spain


----------



## karloc

Good morning fellow finger stabbers . Today its 4.7 .
And finally broken the 14 stone barrier - just


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me. 

I can hear that it's raining for a change. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.8 this morning 

High but late tea which was actually a Sunday Dinner


----------



## Ljc

nonethewiser said:


> Morning everyone, 7.8 on waking, waiting half hour before eating.  Dark wet outside, typical November day.


Thanks , you have just reminded me that their is something I need to do before I can have brekkie, you see I was just about to get the toaster on , oh well another 20 mins till I can fire up the toaster


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, evidently I didn’t need quite such a big snack when I discovered I was 4 7 at bedtime.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.3 here...ooopsy, peanuts before bed are a no-no then.

Heck, @Grannylorraine. I hope things improve asap.

Well done @karloc! Nice work.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone. Confusing 7.4 this morning despite having less than 60g carbs yesterday!! 
Lovely sunny start to the day, have a good one all x


----------



## eggyg

Late today, couldn’t quite get myself out of bed this morning. Another 6.6, exactly what I went to bed on. Busy day, got a surprise hen party for our daughter on Saturday at ours. So cooking, cleaning and crafting all going on. I won’t be doing the crafting I’m absolutely rubbish at that, Mr Eggy has been assigned that task. Have a good day all.


----------



## Hazel

Almost warm today, 4 degrees

5.5 this morning

Hope you are all well, have a great day


----------



## Ljc

SueEK said:


> Morning everyone. Confusing 7.4 this morning despite having less than 60g carbs yesterday!!
> Lovely sunny start to the day, have a good one all x


Could be a Panicky liver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Silly me! 
I thought I'd posted this earlier - but must have forgotten to press the enter key - cos it was still sitting here all greyed out. 
Anyway, what I was going to post was - another grey morning and* 5.7*. 
It's still grey and overcast now.

Oh well, as the lesser known Hood said
_"No sun - no moon!
No morn - no noon -
No dawn - no dusk - "  etc etc

Have a good day everybody
Dez_


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Silly me!
> I thought I'd posted this earlier - but must have forgotten to press the enter key - cos it was still sitting here all greyed out.


Snap! I did the same thing today!   6.1 for me today, another relentlessly dreary, wet, cold day. Why do people say they like autumn? Yes, the trees look lovely, but only briefly, then it's just grey gloom until March  It's like someone throws a switch for me at the beginning of November and I suddenly feel lethargic and my mood takes a huge dip


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, very wet here, s'lovely. I love Autumn, but I love all the seasons, I just wish they were proper seasons now like back in ye good olde days. 

7.3 @ 6.28am


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly this morning, side effects have subsided a bit, but having a tight chest again, still on the antibiotics so not going to panic until I have finished them, have a follow up appointment with asthma nurse next week, so will be reviewed then.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.5 on a nice bright morning, been on Statins for the last month won`t be on them for another day. I haven`t eaten anything for three days just relying on Liver to dump glucose into the system, must be working along with basal, I`ve reported the side affects to the yellow card website.

Congratulations @karloc on your weight loss.

Take care folks have a good day.


----------



## Greymouser

3.7 this morning, which I only got up to 5.0 after eating. I think I will have to drag myself out of bed in the middle of the night, at silly o'clock, to test as suggested. It is odd that I feel as worried about the reading being too low, as when it is too high! Maybe I am a little OCD. 

Edit: I love Autumn, because everything is at a beautiful stage, nature wise, a sign of natures renewal and the nights are getting properly dark!


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning up here on a 10.3 spent most of yesterday in the 13’s even with corrections.
> 
> Appointment was very difficult, no new bone growth in 3 years, fractures just as they were, surgeon told me to let him know when I could cope with amputation. Got a new plaster cast and a scrambled head. Off to look after my Mum for a week so a train ride will do me good. Thank you for all the kind messages, you all help me so much x
> 
> I hope things went as well as they possibly could for you @SueEK
> 
> Have the best day you can


Aw my dear dear @Flower I'm truly sorry to read your devastating news, my heart goes out to you. You've taken some nasty knocks over the years and have always put on a brave face yet I feel deep down your heart is breaking tho you don't outwardly show it. How you maintain your sense of humour I really dont know. You're very courageous.

Enjoy your stay with your mum ~ as well as looking after her, treat it as a diversion of your current state of health. Take care and stay safe. 
Much love & ((((Warm gentle hugs))))
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Greymouser said:


> 3.7 this morning, which I only got up to 5.0 after eating. I think I will have to drag myself out of bed in the middle of the night, at silly o'clock, to test as suggested. It is odd that I feel as worried about the reading being too low, as when it is too high! Maybe I am a little OCD.
> 
> Edit: I love Autumn, because everything is at a beautiful stage, nature wise, a sign of natures renewal and the nights are getting properly dark!


@Greymouser may I ask why you have to drag yourself out of bed to test in the middle of the night? Do you not keep your testing kit by your bed? Only asking!!!
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a ................... 4.5


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, up early today as I had a full 6 hours sleep which is unheard of for me. A Len Goodman on the meter , SEVEN! I would like to tell you what it is on the Libre but I’ve lost my sensor! Yes, lost, as in I haven’t a clue where it has disappeared to! Mr Eggy noticed it was loose yesterday. I scanned at 6.22pm before my evening meal which we ate about 6.45. My daughter messaged at 6.56 asking me something and I left the dinner table and went up stairs to the “girls” bedroom to get the answer. Came downstairs sat and chatted at the table. Tidied up and went into living room at 7.20 and caught the last of the One Show. Masterchef started at 8 and it reminded me of food so I went to scan and nothing, strange I thought, tried again, “ no sensor found”. Felt around the back of my right arm, nothing there! I have backtracked my steps, the house isn’t that big, nothing, been into rooms I know I definitely didn’t go in between those times. I’m flummoxed!  Four days to go, I can’t report it as I don’t have one to send back, as yet. I’ll keep on looking as I really don’t want anyone to stand or sit on it. I’ve even checked in my kitchen cupboards and drawers. Washing basket, under sofas, etc.  It could be the poltergeist I suppose.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and just short of a house special with a 5.1

Can't hear any rain at the moment. Perhaps it's just drizzling. 

Anyway Friday here we come.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

it’s Friday Yeah golf and bike ride tomorrow much the same Sunday and a few doggy strolls in between


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning all, up early today as I had a full 6 hours sleep which is unheard of for me. A Len Goodman on the meter , SEVEN! I would like to tell you what it is on the Libre but I’ve lost my sensor! Yes, lost, as in I haven’t a clue where it has disappeared to! Mr Eggy noticed it was loose yesterday. I scanned at 6.22pm before my evening meal which we ate about 6.45. My daughter messaged at 6.56 asking me something and I left the dinner table and went up stairs to the “girls” bedroom to get the answer. Came downstairs sat and chatted at the table. Tidied up and went into living room at 7.20 and caught the last of the One Show. Masterchef started at 8 and it reminded me of food so I went to scan and nothing, strange I thought, tried again, “ no sensor found”. Felt around the back of my right arm, nothing there! I have backtracked my steps, the house isn’t that big, nothing, been into rooms I know I definitely didn’t go in between those times. I’m flummoxed!  Four days to go, I can’t report it as I don’t have one to send back, as yet. I’ll keep on looking as I really don’t want anyone to stand or sit on it. I’ve even checked in my kitchen cupboards and drawers. Washing basket, under sofas, etc.  It could be the poltergeist I suppose.



A phlebotomist found one of mine stuck on the back of my dress once , she’d never seen one before let alone one stuck precisely there lol. 

I hope it turns up soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks it’s 7.7 today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

I think the dastardly DF has turned kleptomaniac @eggyg. I can’t find my medic alert bracelet. I normally keep it by the bed when I’m not wearing it...Give it back DF!

Hiya @wirralass...great post as usual. (((Group hug, group hug))).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. When will I learn that if I'm 5.1 before bed, I need a snack OR a reduced basal, but not both!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.8 after a good nights sleep, out like light and had to drag my hide out of bed.  Dry bright outside, still very cold.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone. I over corrected a 14.5 and ended up with a 2.9. I didn’t even know it was that low until the alarm clock went off and when I scanned with the Libre it said 2.3


----------



## eggyg

STOP PRESS! Found my sensor, it was in the dishwasher! Must have fell off as I was loading the dishwasher last night!  Don’t think I’ll be calling Abbot, there was only four days left, mind you the last one fell off at exactly the same time. Hmm...maybe I should call.


----------



## SueEK

Oh dear, a 9.5 this morning, where on earth did that come from? I had a small jacket with lots of butter, cheese, corned beef and coleslaw last night but nothing after. Does anyone have any ideas why, the reason I’m concerned is I need to keep my bg’s low so that they are okay for when I have my op (not sure when yet). I have had a cup of decaf with 2 hermesetas and semi skimmed milk, could that be anything to do with it? 

Very chilly this morning, am down our caravan and heating only just kicking in, brrrrr xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> with lots of butter, cheese, corned beef and coleslaw last night but nothing after. Does anyone have any ideas why


I'd lean towards that as that's a lot of fat by the sounds of it so possibly delayed any spike and suffering the consequences now xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I'd lean towards that as that's a lot of fat by the sounds of it so possibly delayed any spike and suffering the consequences now xx


Thanks Kaylz, knowledgeable as always, I know I’m sounding stupid but I thought it was ok to have fat, or was that simply too much?


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Thanks Kaylz, knowledgeable as always, I know I’m sounding stupid but I thought it was ok to have fat, or was that simply too much?


it is ok but combined with the carbs of the jacket potato it will have slowed the absorption of the carbs, in a Type 1 its a problem in pizza etc and most find it best to split their insulin for it because of delayed spikes I myself have never been a fan of pizza so I just don't eat it lol xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz and @Anitram , thanks very much, I thought I had a fairly good grip of my diabetes but obviously not. I do struggle with what I eat, one because I don’t like a lot of foods and two I don’t want to lose anymore weight. I only do the occasional testing so maybe I had better up it a bit. Thanks again xx


----------



## Greymouser

wirralass said:


> Do you not keep your testing kit by your bed?


No in fact I don't, I keep it across the other side of the room, as knowing me, if I was to get it sorted in the middle of the night, half asleep, there would be strips everywhere! 
Anyway, I got a 4.1 this morning, which is better, but still not what I would have expected, though from reading what others get, perhaps I should consider myself lucky? I thought it was mainly type 1's that had issues with hypos and other general low BG readings?  Bloody confusing this diabetes thing sometimes isn't it? 

Good morning by the way on this lovely clear and chilly morning!


----------



## Kaylz

Greymouser said:


> I thought it was mainly type 1's that had issues with hypos and other general low BG readings?


I cant remember if your on any medication but even though metformin isn't though to be a hypo causing med people on it have suffered hypo's, anything else like gliclazide etc can cause hypo's hence why people are prescribed strips when on it and of course any Type 2 that also is insulin dependant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

0.5 degC outside at the moment, but a beautiful sunny cloudless morning.
And an equally beautiful 4.9 on the clock. 

Have a great weekend everybody!

Dez


----------



## Greymouser

Kaylz said:


> I cant remember if your on any medication


No, I haven't been on any medication for my D for almost two years, but I used to often have very low BG in the morning, but got past it with the odd biccie. I thought the problem was gone, but it has returned. Never mind, I just need to stop worrying, because I am sure it is only a small problem, if problem at all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning after a bit of a sugar binge yesterday after a stressful day at work, still not feeling great, still on antibiotics which cause lots of side effects especially digestive ones, doing 2 people's work as my colleague is off sick due to being on antibiotics, anyway let my emotions get the better of me and ended u binging on my supply of emergency jelly babies, not looking forward to working today, but it is Friday and last day of antibiotics so will,hopefully start feeling stronger soon.


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, wall to wall sunshine today, but zero degrees

5.2 this morning.

Still nursing a wet head cold, sneezing for Britain


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Hi everyone. I over corrected a 14.5 and ended up with a 2.9. I didn’t even know it was that low until the alarm clock went off and when I scanned with the Libre it said 2.3


I hope your ok now and not hungover.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 couple of JB`s and a Rich Tea biscuit brought it up to 6.1. Feel a lot better today after stopping Statins, had something to eat at 13:30 but got the Bolus wrong out of practice after nothing to eat for three days.

Congratulations on HS @Hazel.

Hope you feel better over the weekend @Grannylorraine.

Take care Amanda hope you recovered without any added problems.

Have a good day folks if you can, bad weather is ruling at the moment, stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry guys not been around too much, I'm going through a rough patch myself and Bubbles has gotten himself another urine infection, this time had to collect a sample and while he's been on Metacam and some pills for the last few days Bruce has to go up and collect some more pills this evening, we're having to put them in his food though as he's easy enough to squirt Metacam down his throat but he will not take a tablet xx


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> I hope your ok now and not hungover.


Thanks Lin, I'm feeling fine now just a bit tired.  I'm having to keep a close eye on it though because it dipped down again at 8.30 which meant another sweet can of Coke.  Thank goodness for the Libre letting me check it so easily.


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.3 couple of JB`s and a Rich Tea biscuit brought it up to 6.1. Feel a lot better today after stopping Statins, had something to eat at 13:30 but got the Bolus wrong out of practice after nothing to eat for three days.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Hazel.
> 
> Hope you feel better over the weekend @Grannylorraine.
> 
> Take care Amanda hope you recovered without any added problems.
> 
> Have a good day folks if you can, bad weather is ruling at the moment, stay safe.


Thank you Ted.  I hope you have a good day x


----------



## Veenorthants

Well its official I am going mad, I was convinced I'd posted this morning, clearly must have left it on the work computer and not pressed send.......  oops
Its another 7.1 for me.
Off to Spain in the morning so will be interesting to see what my levels will be like on the Mediterranean diet..
Have a good evening everybody.

@SueEK when mine were higher in the morning I started having a couple of plain, rich tea or digestives or a spoonful of peanut butter, before going to bed, which somebody recommended and surprisingly it seemed to work and haven't been in double figures since........... I know everyone is different but it may work


----------



## SueEK

Veenorthants said:


> Well its official I am going mad, I was convinced I'd posted this morning, clearly must have left it on the work computer and not pressed send.......  oops
> Its another 7.1 for me.
> Off to Spain in the morning so will be interesting to see what my levels will be like on the Mediterranean diet..
> Have a good evening everybody.
> 
> @SueEK when mine were higher in the morning I started having a couple of plain, rich tea or digestives or a spoonful of peanut butter, before going to bed, which somebody recommended and surprisingly it seemed to work and haven't been in double figures since........... I know everyone is different but it may work


Thanks and have a wonderful holiday x


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Thanks Lin, I'm feeling fine now just a bit tired.  I'm having to keep a close eye on it though because it dipped down again at 8.30 which meant another sweet can of Coke.  Thank goodness for the Libre letting me check it so easily.


It is horrible when hypo’s decide  to breed. 
Good ole Libre


----------



## Ljc

Veenorthants said:


> Well its official I am going mad, I was convinced I'd posted this morning, clearly must have left it on the work computer and not pressed send.......  oops
> Its another 7.1 for me.
> Off to Spain in the morning so will be interesting to see what my levels will be like on the Mediterranean diet..
> Have a good evening everybody.
> 
> @SueEK when mine were higher in the morning I started having a couple of plain, rich tea or digestives or a spoonful of peanut butter, before going to bed, which somebody recommended and surprisingly it seemed to work and haven't been in double figures since........... I know everyone is different but it may work


Safe journey.  I hope your BGs love the Mediterranean diet.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Went to bed on 6.6 woke to 6.7, with quite a hump between those two figures .
Hope you all have a good day with nice numbers.


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> Well its official I am going mad, I was convinced I'd posted this morning, clearly must have left it on the work computer and not pressed send.......  oops
> Its another 7.1 for me.
> Off to Spain in the morning so will be interesting to see what my levels will be like on the Mediterranean diet..
> Have a good evening everybody.
> 
> @SueEK when mine were higher in the morning I started having a couple of plain, rich tea or digestives or a spoonful of peanut butter, before going to bed, which somebody recommended and surprisingly it seemed to work and haven't been in double figures since........... I know everyone is different but it may work


Have a smashing holiday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today  Feels a bit chilly this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Frosty again today, the rain seems to have missed us. A 7.2 today. Probably caused by stress. Daughter’s secret hen do today which starts at 4pm. Cooked all day yesterday and will clean up ( a bit) today after my flu jab at 8.30, I really could do without going out but needs must. Wish me luck “ only” got 28 to cater for. To be fair, I’m getting lots of help from her friends and sisters. Should be a good night. Might be late reporting in tomorrow.  Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folhs

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

off to golf club shortly for Saturday competition and it’s  not raining


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and it's a 4.5


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  A very lovely 5.2 house special this morning.  No hypos or corrections through the night not going above 7.5 and not going below 5.2 (based upoon Libre and three finger prick tests).  Still can't believe that my basal is now 44 units but, for the moment, it seems to be working.


----------



## AJLang

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Frosty again today, the rain seems to have missed us. A 7.2 today. Probably caused by stress. Daughter’s secret hen do today which starts at 4pm. Cooked all day yesterday and will clean up ( a bit) today after my flu jab at 8.30, I really could do without going out but needs must. Wish me luck “ only” got 28 to cater for. To be fair, I’m getting lots of help from her friends and sisters. Should be a good night. Might be late reporting in tomorrow.  Have a super Saturday.


Good lucky  I hope it all goes brilliantly well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.6 on the Libre.

Lunch with mum today and a bit of Xmas shopping.  

Enjoy your surprise ‘do’ @eggyg! Do you ever stop?!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning folks, 4.9 this morning

Have a good weekend


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Frosty again today, the rain seems to have missed us. A 7.2 today. Probably caused by stress. Daughter’s secret hen do today which starts at 4pm. Cooked all day yesterday and will clean up ( a bit) today after my flu jab at 8.30, I really could do without going out but needs must. Wish me luck “ only” got 28 to cater for. To be fair, I’m getting lots of help from her friends and sisters. Should be a good night. Might be late reporting in tomorrow.  Have a super Saturday.


Hope you all have a brilliant evening and loads of fun xx


----------



## SueEK

A much more respectable 6.0 this morning thank goodness. Absolutely freezing this morning, car covered in ice but beautiful sunny morning. Hoping to get the dog out for a nice walk this morning after her evening of shivering and shaking due to fireworks, hope there’s not too many tonight.  Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.2 from me as well @AJLang.

Job 1 check my meds box and get repeat prescription in.

Job 2 minor car repair. Top of the rivet on the door stay sheared off with a rather alarming bang. I'm sure I will have a bolt somewhere that'll do the job.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 6.6 and really hungry, thought at first hypo but bg fine, sitting eating cheese on toast with big mug of builders tea. Seriously need to tidy garden later, can't see grass for leaves.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5 1 here on this chilly morning.


----------



## Ditto

Brrrr ... 8.3 @ 6.55am


----------



## merrymunky

Woken up to 3.9 this morning! Yikes.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3. Wet, grey and miserable  this morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.6 on a very rainy day, although it is moving east very quickly.

Hope the party goes well @eggyg.

Enjoy Spain @Veenorthants.

Congratulations on HS @AJLang, @khskel, @Anitram.

Have a great weekend folks, stay safe.


----------



## merrymunky

Managed to avert going into a hypo with that 3.9. After breakfast went up to 6.3. 

Also...it was my scan yesterday. I was an absolute nervous wreck going in. I convinced myself I was going there just to be told bad news. However we have a little wriggler and I am measuring bang on my calculated dates at 11+5 today. Due 25th May. I will be induced at 38 weeks though so looking like somewhere around 12th-14th May for actual delivery. 

Here’s our little rainbow baby...


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations Merry

7.5 for me today, starting to feel better although felt very weak while in Tesco, so think I will have to leave my long run for a few more days.


----------



## SueEK

Well done @merrymunky , glad everything is going so well. Take care of yourself @Grannylorraine, definitely a good idea not to go running yet x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.8 for this morning 

Another game of golf and bike ride for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 7.4 on this freezing cold day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.   I am very happy to say 5.6 esp as I am still needing to use my Salbutamol inhaler a few times a day. .
It alway used to be the warm weather that affected my Asthma this year it seemed to have completely reversed .

I hope you all have the best day possible and those that are poorly are better soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.1 and a precautionary glucose tablet for me..

I think some leaf clearing is in order this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Still having a rough time at the minute, have requested an appointment with DSN, asked the middle of October but as they are only at my local hospital the 1st and 3rd Tuesday of every month I've got to wait until 19th November  rough day Friday as well, as if it isn't bad enough that Bubbles has another urine infection and is on 3 pills a day and a syringe of Metacam he managed to get his foot caught in his cone which then ended up with the cone getting pulled forward and ending up in a traumatic experience with a cut mouth and panicking, my grandad didn't shout as soon as it happened so me and my mum could only rescue him when I heard him banging off the sofa and went to see why, I was pretty angry at my grandad let me tell you! 

Anyways 6.8 this very cold 2C morning, hopefully it'll brighten up throughout the day as need to get out to Lidl's later

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, again very chilly. Back home today. 7.6 for me today, I had a few Maltezers last night, first all year, so blaming them. Sorry to hear you are not feeling great @Kaylz and that Bubbles is poorly, hope you can manage until you have your appointment. 
Will be watching tv today for Remembrance Sunday xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, after successfully negotiating fish and chips last night. Normally I end up eating far more chips than I would at a meal I’d made myself, and wonder why I haven’t guestimated enough insulin. Last night we shared one portion of chips between three of us, and there were just the right amount each.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.4 here.

It’s not raining! Yippee!! Best get out there before it starts again...


----------



## Veenorthants

Thank you everyone for the holiday wishes. 
First morning here and it’s my lowest yet 6.4  surprising considering i shared a seafood pizza last night I was expecting double figures after I ate last night and it wasn’t happy days...

@merrymunky congratulations so pleased for you.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Sorry to hear you are not feeling great @Kaylz and that Bubbles is poorly, hope you can manage until you have your appointment.


Thanks Sue, I'm feeling really down in the dumps and it's my birthday on Friday so hoping I've perked up at least a little by then, don't want to have a horrible day on my birthday!

I'm sure Bubbles will be fine, the pills can be mixed in with his food so he's taking them no problem and after the wriggling the first 2 days of his Metacam he hasn't bothered trying to fight it since, could've been the stress of the fireworks we had going off from the 2nd November and still going as of last night
xx


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another 4.1 today. My levels have definitely started to stabilise on the lower side with the nighttime insulatard.


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today it's a 4.8


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minus 1 outside  Sure looks icy - but clear sunny skies so hopefully will clear away.

*5.3 *same as yesterday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 this morning, don't know what is going on as I am finally starting to feel better, ate much better yesterday, went out of the house a few times.  Oh well I know it will get back on track especially when I am well enogh to run again.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, 5.0 for me

0 degrees, but wall to wall sunshine


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 this morning, don't know what is going on as I am finally starting to feel better, ate much better yesterday, went out of the house a few times.  Oh well I know it will get back on track especially when I am well enogh to run again.


I am pleased to hear you are starting to feel better.  Take it gently , I often find that though I feel better it does take a bit more time for my body to recover and BGs to return to normal .


----------



## eggyg

I’m here! Have been up a couple of hours trying to put the place back together after last night’s shindig. An undeserved 7.4, I mean undeserved as I ate and drank like there was no tomorrow! A good night was had by all at my daughter’s surprise hen do! Started at 4pm and I got to bed at 1am!  Brilliant night and no hangover! Result! Have a fab day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.9 on a grey showery day, its 15.C outside. Meeting up with British Legion members today after the memorial service, 

I represent my Irish Grandad who fought for the UK in WW2 as a Sargent in North Africa, sadly he was blinded within 1 week of the war ending.

Congratulations @Anitram on another HS.

Take care @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} for you and Bubbles.

Lovely scan @merrymunky congratulations.

Enjoy your day folks if you can but stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Sue, I'm feeling really down in the dumps and it's my birthday on Friday so hoping I've perked up at least a little by then, don't want to have a horrible day on my birthday!
> 
> I'm sure Bubbles will be fine, the pills can be mixed in with his food so he's taking them no problem and after the wriggling the first 2 days of his Metacam he hasn't bothered trying to fight it since, could've been the stress of the fireworks we had going off from the 2nd November and still going as of last night
> xx


I have had the same with my dog, poor thing is so scared. She has ear muffs and a thunder hood plus her tablets but still a mess; it’s heartbreaking. 
We are all here for you at any time but it’s quite overwhelming when you are feeling low isn’t it. I hope you get lots of love from those around you and certainly you have it from us. I will think of you this week and send warm hugs and love to you. Take care xxx


----------



## SueEK

S


eggyg said:


> I’m here! Have been up a couple of hours trying to put the place back together after last night’s shindig. An undeserved 7.4, I mean undeserved as I ate and drank like there was no tomorrow! A good night was had by all at my daughter’s surprise hen do! Started at 4pm and I got to bed at 1am!  Brilliant night and no hangover! Result! Have a fab day.


So glad all went well, your daughter must have been delighted. Well done to you xx


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.9 on a grey showery day, its 15.C outside. Meeting up with British Legion members today after the memorial service,
> 
> I represent my Irish Grandad who fought for the UK in WW2 as a Sargent in North Africa, sadly he was blinded within 1 week of the war ending.
> 
> Congratulations @Anitram on another HS.
> 
> Take care @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} for you and Bubbles.
> 
> Lovely scan @merrymunky congratulations.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks if you can but stay safe.


Hope the service went well, am watching it on telly at the moment, always brings tears to my eyes. My grandad was blinded at Ypres in WW1 when he was 17 so I always get particularly emotional when the blinded soldiers go past the cenotaph, bless them all x


----------



## AJLang

9.0 this morning. But I reduced my bolus by one unit last night to avoid a potential hypo with my new high basal doses. Looks like I didn’t need to do that but I’m glad that I checked.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today  Put a new sensor on yesterday and was a bit nervous as previous one had performed perfectly  Thankfully, this one appears to have got off to a good start, perhaps I'm getting the hang of putting them on?


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, 5.3 on waking.  Dark wet outside, got engineer coming later to fit smart meters.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I had a solid 4 hours kip , I never woke up once .   I also woke to a beautiful HS which was totally unexpected due to the two shortbread fingers I had for a bedtime 4.5, I did debate with myself about having only one but it’s as difficult for me to eat only one shortbread as it is to eat only one  gingernut , impossible lol. My graph showed I only  had a low slow rise.  
Fingers crossed I can start reducing both my insulins 
I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning . I had a solid 4 hours kip , I never woke up once .   I also woke to a beautiful HS which was totally unexpected due to the two shortbread fingers I had for a bedtime 4.5, I did debate with myself about having only one but it’s as difficult for me to eat only one shortbread as it is to eat only one  gingernut , impossible lol. My graph showed I only  had a low slow rise.
> Fingers crossed I can start reducing both my insulins
> I hope you all have a good day.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide if the mark 7.4. Looks like I didn't get the estimate for fish and mushy peas too badly wrong.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning 7.3 for me, I’m pleased with after trying out pasta for my tea which pushed me to 11.5  so a defo no no for me, went to bed on 7.5 

have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.4 here...’ere we go, the basal roller coaster ride begins!


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a 4.7


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

running a bit late so off to the office to dwell on yesterday’s poor golf performance


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.2 this morning, but I did have a full roast dinner yesterday, so not too bad, oh and I did try a bit of my Christmas cake mixture to make sure the level of cinnamon and mixed spice was correct, so that is 12 Christmas cakes baked, 5 more large ones and 16 mini ones to go next weekend.  

Finally feeling like I am getting over this chest infection, however now got thrush probably from the antibiotics so got to stop off at pharmacy before going into work.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new week 5.1

Nice HS work @Ljc , good to hear you’re feeling a bit better @Grannylorraine 

Off to give away a few syringes of blood for pump clinic next week. Peepers peeled to try and avoid the crutches/ wet leaves/skating challenge!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, and a surprising downwards arrow on the Libre. Oh Dawn, whereart thou?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 on this wet, dark, miserable morning. Got a shock when I saw it was after 8 when I got up, it was so dark. House returned to normal after party but got loads of washing as my housewifely duties were abandoned last week. So @Bloden I am thinking I might stop tomorrow, oh no we are doing an extra stint of babysitting. Maybe 31st February  or the 12th of Never then!  Have a good day and hope it’s not a Manic Monday like mine is probably going to be!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* for me this Monday morning.
Have a good day everybody

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Morning folks, sorry overslept this morning.   How are you?

5.1 today

Have a good day peeps


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 on a sunny morning but plenty of clouds over the sea. Good service yesterday got home at 16:00 hrs tested 17.7, had no food during the day so don`t know what happened there, no more food the rest of the day only water and 6 units of NR.

Congratulations on HS @Ljc.

Hope you are well and enjoy your day, take care folks.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.6 @ 3.55 I went back to bed later, the weather was too bad to go out! Hope everybody everywhere is having a good Monday. Batten down the hatches!


----------



## SueEK

Veenorthants said:


> Good morning 7.3 for me, I’m pleased with after trying out pasta for my tea which pushed me to 11.5  so a defo no no for me, went to bed on 7.5
> 
> have a good day everyone


pasta doesn’t like me either, such a shame


----------



## khskel

Morning all and in the 7s again with a 7.4

Must get a new sensor soon to see what's happening with those overnight levels.

Raining again, at least we're not prone to flooding. 

Have a good day and stay dry everyone.


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today it's a 4.8 .


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 5.1 , catching train to Glasgow soon, Christmas shopping with Mrs.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.3 for this morning 

getting cold here my kind of weather


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 here (with a sneaky hypo overnight).

My fav day of the working week - knit n natter then struggle to natter (in Welsh class), hahaha.  

Good luck with the trip to the vampires and back @Flower.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.3 on this damp and chilly morning. A spot of extracurricular babysitting today but otherwise a not too exciting day. I might push the boat out and get the ironing board up. Rock and roll! Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 and rising, Dawn is back with a vengeance.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning it's a 6.5 for me. Off to Cartagena today for a bit of naval history.
@Anitram it was a fresh ravioli, only had 6 pieces with lots of salad 
@SueEK its rubbish isn't it

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @KARNAK and @SueEK to make matters more frustrating they are still having issues getting hold of the contraceptive injection they swapped us to at the beginning of the year so had a call from the health centre yesterday about booking an appointment to have the old one done, much preferred the new one and being able to sit in the comfort of my own home and administer it, never mind its not until the 26th and a nice early appointment of 8:40am
xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Libre showed 3.3 when I woke, with quite a bit of red overnight, but I was 6.7 on a fingerprick so it seems to be reading low  Early appointment at the hospital today to check my macular oedema - wish me luck!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good luck today @Northerner 
Hope things improve for you soon @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Veenorthants hopefully I perk up a little by Friday, I don't want to go through my birthday feeling like this  xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 7.1 for me 

I hope all goes well at the eye clinic @Northerner 

Avoided any spectacular slides on the leaves yesterday, more like a graceful  swan hobbling along with a cast and crutches


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Libre showed 3.3 when I woke, with quite a bit of red overnight, but I was 6.7 on a fingerprick so it seems to be reading low  Early appointment at the hospital today to check my macular oedema - wish me luck!


I hope it is only good news .


----------



## Ljc

For anyone  affected by the floods, stay safe .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Sailed a bit too close to the wind all day  yesterday so am going to try a half unit reduction in Basal,  have been needing to use my Salbutamol spray for a while and my Basal needs shot right up to 14.5  that’s from 5.0 a day .
   4.4 bedtime so had a nice snack of two shortbread fingers and woke to 5.3 with a nice flatfish once they had kicked in.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* this morning. 
After a breezy night there's now more leaves on the ground than on the trees. 

Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning for me, hopefully it will start coming down soon.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 on a at the moment a very sunny day. I may be able to venture out as the effects of the Statins wear off, I can hear my club beckoning.

Good luck @Northerner thinking of you.

Have a good day folks and enjoy it.


----------



## Hazel

I thought I had posted this

5.2 today

@Northerner hope your appt went well


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I thought I had posted this
> 
> 5.2 today
> 
> @Northerner hope your appt went well


Congratulations on the HS @Hazel! 

I can see again! Blooming drops!  Eye showed a slight deterioration from last time, but last time was an improvement on the time before! So, not yet at threshold for injections...for the sixth year running  Thanks for your good wishes everyone


----------



## Michael12420

@Northerner glad indeed to hear your news.


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Libre showed 3.3 when I woke, with quite a bit of red overnight, but I was 6.7 on a fingerprick so it seems to be reading low  Early appointment at the hospital today to check my macular oedema - wish me luck!


Hope you appointment went well x


----------



## Greymouser

Late to post, but good to hear that you appointment went well Northerner, bloody scary though eh? ( Or is it just me that is a coward?  )
Incidentally, I got a 3.7 this morning, think I maybe need to discuss this with a professional...


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Was  4.9 at bedtime so had half a shortbread finger, boy was that tough,  I clamped my teeth shut tight so I couldn’t push the rest in lol.   woke to 5.1 with a couple of quick dips into the red , I’ll try another half unit reduction in Basal today as I still had to do a little firefighting yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woop woop!  Although it looks like I dived too steeply off that cliff and burrowed under the floor a bit after going to bed


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner .Congratulations on your HS.
I am always amazed when I see how your BG plummets after going to bed


----------



## karloc

Good morning all  and today it's a 4.6 .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a snotty 7.2 for me.
Wait for that to clear up before doing anything drastic with the basal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, it's a 6.5 for me.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning everyone, 6.3 today, freezing cold so central heating is going on.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Freezing cold here just defrosting myself after doggy walk.


----------



## eggyg

A 6.4, thought I’d lost the sixes on my meter. It’s a cold one today, -3 apparently. Have to go out at 9, brrr! Wig bashing and hirsuteness prevention is the order of the morning. Better take a balaclava with me as I’ll be perished after a haircut and ‘tashe waxing! Have a good day and stay warm and dry if possible.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Phew! @Northerner. I like your gliding n graceful swan image @Flower.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Feel like Bruce ruined Christmas last night as I had to tell him what one of his presents was and was going to give him it today (not much a new backpack as his work one is on the way out) only told him as the zips finally came off his last night but after he left he tried the other zip and it worked! 

Very chilly here this morning

Heating and fleece pj top on and think that'll be me for the day!

5.0 this morning and only 2 days till my birthday, not doing anything special though 

Have a nice day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close...
Congrats on yours, @Northerner!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on your HS Northerner and Martin.  I was on a 5.8 my best since getting this dratted chest infection, still a little bit congested in my throat, but going to give running a go this evening as I will be with the group, might be more of a run walk but feel ready to start again, and I know the group will keep an eye on me and as we run around the estate where I live they an always phone hubby to come and get me if I am struggling.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late again! But I have a good excuse. 
It's my turn to do the cooking and I have to go out shortly. 
So I wanted to get my lethal curry into the slow cooker before I logged on to give it plenty of time to brew to full strength. 

Nearly forgot - 5.1.

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Ditto

8.3 not sure if it was the wholemeal bread (four small slices) or the large popcorn that did it but I don't like it!


----------



## Ljc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Late again! But I have a good excuse.
> It's my turn to do the cooking and I have to go out shortly.
> So I wanted to get my lethal curry into the slow cooker before I logged on to give it plenty of time to brew to full strength.
> 
> Nearly forgot - 5.1.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Dez


Lethal  curry eh , yum


----------



## Flower

Good morning a jumbo 10.2 after an annoying hypo in the night. 

Out early for foot maintenance as my new plaster cast has rubbed a sore across my big toe  I try so hard not to break my skin- at least it’s not infected . Now drinking a coffee whilst muttering to myself about bleeping diabetic complications - best leave the cafe before I’m ejected! 

Have the best day you can


----------



## Hazel

Oops forgot to test bloods first thing, had beakfast 8.2


----------



## Greymouser

Ditto said:


> or the large popcorn that did it but I don't like it!


Be careful there @Ditto, I dare not touch popcorn, because for some reason it really spikes me, as does anything with corn in it. Popcorn will put me into the high teens!  It wouldn't be so bad, if you actually loved the stuff, I suppose though.

4.6 for me this morning, which is more where I expect it to be. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 5.6 on a cold and cloudy day. Been trying to get online all morning (the default gateway is unavailable), looks like it is ok now.

Not again @Flower be careful on the pavements {{{HUGS}}}.

Not a bad result @Northerner and a lovely HS.

Another HS @Anitram congratulations.

Stay well and warm folks, have a good day.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning. Woken to another 4.1 this morning. Seems to be the norm to wake to low 4s at the moment with this insulatard.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Two on the trot!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning. Woken to another 4.1 this morning. Seems to be the norm to wake to low 4s at the moment with this insulatard.


Might be worth a slight reduction, we tend to be lower than our waking numbers in the middle of the night which might put you in the 3s. Have you tried testing around 3 am to see where your levels are?


----------



## Ljc

merrymunky said:


> Morning. Woken to another 4.1 this morning. Seems to be the norm to wake to low 4s at the moment with this insulatard.


I was just thinking the same as @Northerner .


----------



## Wirrallass

Congratulations x 2 @Northerner
WL


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on another HS @Northerner


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks
 5.1 with a nice flatfish


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks.
6.1 on this cold dark & wet Thursday morning.
Hope y'all have the desired numbers today.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks
> 5.1 with a nice flatfish


Ah @Ljc just a crumb away from a HS.
WL


----------



## merrymunky

Northerner said:


> Might be worth a slight reduction, we tend to be lower than our waking numbers in the middle of the night which might put you in the 3s. Have you tried testing around 3 am to see where your levels are?



I haven’t no. Once I’m asleep I’m asleep! I’m just doing what the consultant has told me to do. Been on 9 units at night for weeks now. They’ve told me to keep taking that for now. They expect that around the 16-18 week pregnant mark to see my levels start to play havoc as insulin resistance will start to reduce. 

They’ve been monitoring my levels for weeks. I take my meter in and my log book every week and they scrutinise it closely. They haven’t really talked about reducing insulin. Only ever talked about the necessity to increase it in future.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 today, woke up 2 to 2.9 so treated with 4 tabs, not had night hypo for ages, did correction at 9 before bed so don't have to look far for blame.  

Feet check this afternoon at surgery, clinic always runs late for some reason, expect to be there hour plus.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me. Good job I left that basal alone.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning.

A step closer to the weekend


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

Got a head full of snot and that overheated feeling you get with a cold - ooo, toasty - so hubby’s taking the dogs out this morning. Nearly the weekend!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, it's a 6.3 from me x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, having risen from 4.6 at 6am, when I woke, heard the rain, and decided to go back to sleep again.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.4 for me

It’s Thursday so it must be retina clinic to see what my blood supply is doing. Please please have stabilised- it’s beyond frightening. I have my magnetic torch ready to serve as a headlight on my crutches as it will be dark when I leave the hospital. Watch out trees & lampposts I can (hopefully) see you this time! 
 

There’s snow on the hill out of my window! Raining on me at a lower level phew. 

Have a stable bg day all


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, how is everyone.

5.5 this morning.

Beautiful sunny morning, minus 1 though


----------



## eggyg

Late on parade today. Had a lie in. Woke to a 6.8 and a even frostier morning than yesterday. As I never got the ironing board up on Tuesday as I’d hoped, I’ve hunted out my crampons and will tackle Mount Everest today! Promise! Otherwise doing nowt exciting. Have a great day whatever you’re doing, @Flower good luck at the eye clinic.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.2 for me this morning, thought I was on a downward trend yesterday, but hey ho.  Did find something surprising yesterday I bought a pack of ready made fresh meatballs, I usually make my own,  I was shocked to find they had sugar in them, I expected to find more than just minced beef and herbs as I guessed they would add a bulking agent, but sugar.  That will teach me to read the label in the supermarket in future as never in a million years did I expect to find sugar listed in meatballs.

Congrats on your HS for a second day Northerner.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Same as yesterday for me - *5.1*


----------



## Robin

Here’s a classic example of my nighttime pattern at its worst. I didn’t get my insulin in soon enough this morning, hence the high, because it hasn’t been rising so ferociously recently. A bit of consistency wouldn’t come amiss....


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> I haven’t no. Once I’m asleep I’m asleep! I’m just doing what the consultant has told me to do. Been on 9 units at night for weeks now. They’ve told me to keep taking that for now. They expect that around the 16-18 week pregnant mark to see my levels start to play havoc as insulin resistance will start to reduce.
> 
> They’ve been monitoring my levels for weeks. I take my meter in and my log book every week and they scrutinise it closely. They haven’t really talked about reducing insulin. Only ever talked about the necessity to increase it in future.


I'd get in touch with them and let them know if you're regularly waking in the low 4s. It is something that is difficult to predict, certainly, and I know they like you to have tight control. What levels do you generally go to bed on, is there much of a drop overnight? Do you have a half unit pen?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Got a head full of snot and


Go on then, what's the Welsh for 'snot'?   Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.4 for me
> 
> It’s Thursday so it must be retina clinic to see what my blood supply is doing. Please please have stabilised- it’s beyond frightening. I have my magnetic torch ready to serve as a headlight on my crutches as it will be dark when I leave the hospital. Watch out trees & lampposts I can (hopefully) see you this time!
> View attachment 12551
> 
> There’s snow on the hill out of my window! Raining on me at a lower level phew.
> 
> Have a stable bg day all


Take care @Flower, hoping for a good outcome and a safe journey home {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 yesterday and 6.3 this morning. Only just got up, had lovely lie in, most unusual for me, I automatically wake up at 5.30 for work. Have 10 days off now, lovely, going down our caravan Saturday for a week for the end of season parties, owners breakfast and to shut it down for the winter. Lots of jobs to do today including food shopping, ironing, getting bag ready and some housework and then getting grandson from school so I had better get a move on.
Hope the appointment goes well @Flower , I also have noticed the sugar in meatballs @Grannylorraine, glad you are on the up, @merrymunky great to see the hospital are keeping a very close eye on you xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## Ljc

I hope your appointment goes well @Flower and you manage not to bump into anything


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Here’s a classic example of my nighttime pattern at its worst. I didn’t get my insulin in soon enough this morning, hence the high, because it hasn’t been rising so ferociously recently. A bit of consistency wouldn’t come amiss....
> 
> View attachment 12552


Consistency would be wonderful wouldn’t it.


----------



## Greymouser

Hi all, 4.1 for me this morning, after very little sleep. 



Flower said:


> It’s Thursday so it must be retina clinic to see what my blood supply is doing. Please please have stabilised- it’s beyond frightening.


It is, I agree 100%. Good luck with the clinic.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 8.3 on a reet miserable day, laundry all done and dried and done some cooking for the freezer. One of the gang turned up with a pot of lamb stew which should last me a few days.

Congratulations on another HS @Northerner lovely flat line.

Good luck @Flower please take care. xx

Good luck @nonethewiser with feet check.

Have a good day folks make the best of it.


----------



## Ditto

Greymouser said:


> Be careful there @Ditto, I dare not touch popcorn, because for some reason it really spikes me, as does anything with corn in it. Popcorn will put me into the high teens!


Really? Darn I never measured and I had tons of it! 

Never measured this morning neither, I'd had insomnia and it throws me out of my routine. I'm a creature of habit and I go to pieces if anything disrupts me. I'm not quite Sheldon, but not far off.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  4.4 for me this morning, lower than I like, it seems I had skimmed into the red zone which woke my liver up.
My graph is much better now but I can see I still need to do some tweaking .
Oh we do have fun don’t we.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

So what's the day got in store? Oh yes, more testing of software and systems. Exciting really isn't an adequate description.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

pick up new car tonight Fiat 500X always a sad day though when I see my old car go in part exchange - it’s been a good car for the last 5 years but the time to change has arrived.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Go on then, what's the Welsh for 'snot'?   Hope you feel better soon!


Hahaha, great minds think alike, it’s the first thing I did yesterday morning - looked up snot in Welsh...hubby (first language Welsh-speaker) doesn’t know and online dictionary says ‘snot’.  Cough is ‘peswch’ (peh-sooch, ‘ch’ like in ‘loch’) - onomatopoeic, or what?

Morning all. 4.8 here.

It’s the Welsh learner event of the Welsh learner academic year tonight - Ffrindiaith...it’s a bit like speed dating but you speak Welsh to the other person instead of trying to get off with them. It’s really popular. I wonder how many people’ll have my ‘peswch’ by the end of the evening (none, I hope!).


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A bit late this morning as my brain hadn't registered that it was daybreak, given that it is so dark, gloomy, wet, cold and miserable  SAD lamp on full blast!   4.9 and a flatfish


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 7.1 today, milder outside no frost on car.



KARNAK said:


> Good luck @nonethewiser with feet check.



Thank you my friend, all good for another year.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, but the Libre currently has a steep upwards arrow.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all 6.8 for me


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this non frosty morning! A splendiferous 5.5! Haven’t been in the fives since Adam was a lad. I upped my basal by one unit, evening and morning, about a week ago. Looks like it’s started to work at last. I hope! And it looks like Dawn has left the building, for the time being. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Docb

4.9 for me this morning - bit lower than what has been going on lately but no problem.  One hour after breakfast and its 11.0 and I am not feeling right.  That is odd because I would expect a 7-8.  Not seen double figures since May when some blueberries in my granola gave a spike.  No blueberries this time.  Be wary everybody, the diabetes fairy is at large.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crikey! I've slept an incredible (for me at least) 9 hours 50 minutes. 
Probably haven't done that since I was in nappies. 
And a *6.2* for me.
The outside weather station is recording -0 degC (must be a little bit colder than just 0) 

Have a great day y'all

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, but just realised following on from the other thread about asthma inhalers, most nights I am having to use my ventolin at least once in the night, which usually I don't have to do, so that may account for the slightly higher waking numbers.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 for me this morning, not impressed with all these 7s, I don’t even eat a great deal, ah well. Having new door fitted this morning they arrived at 7.40 when still in dressing gown and hair all over the place, not a pretty sight. Did all my jobs except shopping yesterday so have done that this morning, Need to get bags and food sorted for tomorrow and going to see my friend tonight who has recently been diagnosed with T2 although just in the 50s. She is in the ‘what on earth do you eat’ phase so hopefully can help her out a bit.
Have a lovely day and a great weekend whatever you may be doing x


----------



## Hazel

Today did not start well.   I spilled a hot tea over my test meter, it appeared to be goosed (it may dry out) so was not able to test.

Can't manage without a test meter, so stopped off at the hospital clinic who gave me a replacement. 

So just tested 6.7 which is ok as I have been up since 8 had my breakfast, but did not take any Novorapid.

So, all sorted

Have a great day


----------



## KARNAK

Good day late again 8.7 on a lovely sunny day. Been to Lidl this morning 3 carrier bags and a rucksack full, when I got home started to unpack and realised no food only beer, mind you it is craft brewed. Well managed to stay in all week that's a first except for this morning, the phone has been non stop from friends even as I type.

Good feet result @nonethewiser well done.

No SAD lamp this end @Northerner.

Spoke too soon sky`s gone black, have a good day folks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Not tested yet. I just wanted to wish you all a happy weekend. Stay as well as you can folks and keep warm in this brass monkeys weather!
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folk . 5.6 with a beautiful flatfish.
I only needed my Salbutamol inhaler once yesterday and my levels were good all day , I am keeping my fingers crossed for today.


----------



## Ljc

@SueEK , I hope you managed to reassure your friend and that she believed you about how we manage it food wise.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, it’s a 7 from me


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.2 with nice line on libre overnight.

Nothing much planned for today, dry outside but looks like rain is on way.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Good news yesterday gig in Dublin confirmed. Never been across the Irish see so should be good. Better make sure I'm libred up for that one.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. And a slightly swollen knee due to placement of new tattoo. Oh well, no pain no gain.


----------



## Ljc

nonethewiser said:


> Morning, woke to 5.2 with nice line on libre overnight.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, dry outside but looks like rain is on way.


Congratulations on your house special


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.4 for this morning 

just waiting for the rain to stop then off cycling for a couple of hours


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning again guys & gals!
Rain is forecasted but you wouldn't believe it looking at the sky 5mins ago.
 
5.3 so I'm a happy bunny 
WL


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today it's a 4.8 .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here and full of cold. A day on the sofa calls? Na, impossible!

Met some lovely peeps at Ffrindiaith last night and managed to siarad Cymraeg (speak Welsh). I think I might have passed through the ‘too embarrassed to speak’ phase into the ‘who cares what I sound like’ phase...at last!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on your HS @nonethewiser.

6 for me so starting to see improvements, didn't need to use my ventolin during the night so another positive, only very slightly congested this morning so hopefully a nice hot cup of coffee will sort that out, lost 2lbs just 1lb away from losing 2.5 stone, hoping to do a bit more before Christmas, not sure I will quite make it 3 stone by Christmas but need to focus on how far I have come and going to Christmas parties in dresses 3 sizes smaller than last year and with my diabetes under control. 

Going bake my final 6 Christmas cakes today, bring the grand total to 18 this year, going to have to draw the line at making them for anyone else as these are gifts, as I am not a business, although this year I am being cheeky and asking for donations to my Half Marathon fundraising, no specific amount and totally voluntary they will still get the cake even if they don't donate.

Going to give running a try tomorrow might not be my usual long run for a Sunday, but whatever I can manage will be a good start back into training.

Now you have my life story and weekend activities have a good weekend very one.


----------



## Robin

Yay, 5.2 for me today. (more by luck than judgement, I caught the reading on the Libre as the trace was travelling through.)


----------



## eggyg

Hello all. Back in the sixes, 6.4, better than the sevens I’ve been having for a while. Visit to the seamstress with the five bridesmaids today, only one doesn’t need taken up and that’s my 12 year old granddaughter’s! She’s already 5ft 8ins! Five weeks today until the big day, it’s filling my every waking moment, and sleeping, last night I dreamt everyone came to the wedding dressed as Pudsey Bear!  Have a great day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All 

6.7 after a treat Chinese last night. A dry day so far ...... hope it lasts!

have a good day all


----------



## Hazel

Morning, 4.9 today

Hope everyone has a great weekend.   Enjoy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late on parade again, although I have actually been up since 7 am (honest!  ) 5.9 for me today, another very dull, damp day by the looks of things, so SAD lamp on full beam. Roll on Spring! 

Congratulations to @nonethewiser and @Robin on your House Specials!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on a very overcast day but no rain. Grandsons birthday today just spoke with him on the phone he`s delighted with all his presents, looks like he will be partying all day, 8 years old. Going to venture out today and walk to the club, meeting a friend over from Jakarta plus the usual rabble.

Congratulations @nonethewiser & @Robin on your HS.

Doing great @Grannylorraine, congratulations on your weight loss, down to your hard work.

Have a great day folks, take care.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

What with one thing and another and then another, I never got round to posting on here earlier.
*6.3 *this morn - looks like I'm back on the sixes - too much sleep I think. 

Have a great Saturday!

Dez


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Yay, 5.2 for me today. (more by luck than judgement, I caught the reading on the Libre as the trace was travelling through.)


Congratulations on the HS.


----------



## merrymunky

Hi all. I woke to a 4.6 this morning. Then went back to sleep for a few hours!!!


----------



## Ditto

What a dark day?! Rain held off though. 7.7 @ 5.23am.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening, decided I'd check in here again

was 6.2 this morning after an un-bolused for digestive biscuit for a 6 at bedtime, with meter error margins I could've been under 6 and Libre scan showed a 5.8 with a stable arrow so was better to be safe than sorry, I'll class that biscuit as my birthday treat lol

appointment with DSN on Tuesday morning but will nae doubt be hanging around before and after as appointment isn't until 10am but bus get there at just after 9:30 then will probably miss the 10:30 home, cant even chill when I do eventually get home as I have an appointment in the opposite direction in the afternoon!  never mind, no appointments after  that until the following Tuesday at the health centre 

Hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday, me I cant wait to get to bed at 10! 
xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.3 for this morning 

off to golf club now - 5.45am on a Sunday morning to book next Sunday’s tee...Got to take my turn once in a while then a round of golf at 8.20am and that’s my day done just chilling afterwards


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  4.4 lower than I like , my own fault as I should have had a few carbs for my pre bed  5.3 

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  It was raining heavily through the night (I know because I could hear it every time I got up to pee!), but it does seem to have abated a bit now so might not get entirely soaked on my run shortly


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.0 in a very damp Aire Valley.

First job is to cook a batch of Bigos and then who knows.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Very restless sleep due to hip/lower back pains making me toss and turn all night. I’m only 13 weeks pregnant. Crikey!! 
Woken to a 4.6.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, very chilly in our caravan, waiting for heating to warm it up brr. 7.8 for me today, completely forgot to take my tablets yesterday for some reason, obviously relaxed too much. Off for owners breakfast fairly soon which although never spectacular at least means I don’t cook it or have to wash up. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a 4.9


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 6.8 after a good solid sleep, easily could have slept all morning. Wet miserable outside.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here at 7am, 6.3 now. Had two excursions into hypoland during the night, despite reducing basal for the second time in a week. Was away last week and doing a lot of walking (but also having a lot of pub lunches) Will see what happens when I'm settled back into normal routine.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me this morning after eating some dodgy nuts last night that have upset my stomach, now means I haven't been able to go out and try a run.  Oh we'll never mind gives my lungs a few more days to get better.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.8 here...that’ll be this nasty little cold, ho hum. 

Lovely sunny weather here.  Decimated front garden patch of jungle yesterday...then had to go back to bed to recover...sling yer ‘ook, cold, I don’t do ‘sitting quietly on the sofa’.

Nice work @SueEK!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all! And a pleasant *4.9 *for me.

Since I installed my garden rain gauge the other day (yes I’m a weather geek! ) 
there hasn’t been a spot of rain falling into it.  
Typical of me, like as soon as I get my cool shades out the sun goes away. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Soz late. Just picked myself up off the floor. 5.1! Oh so close! The extra basal has definitely settled in. Will keep an eye on it though as was sailing low all day yesterday and 4.6 at bedtime last night, did take measures to sort it though. May have to drop it a half unit. Having a relaxing day today, not going to leave the house if I can help it. Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 not bad considering we all had fish & chips last night. Another grey day but not cold enough to stop wearing shorts, just unpacked my new Retro slow cooker had to move the kitchen around to accommodate but fit it does.

Hope you enjoyed your brekkie @SueEK.

Not much to add today so I`ll bid you all a good day, enjoy it and stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

Shorts?! Good grief. 

Good morning all. 8.3 totally expected. What the heck are Bigos?


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooops! Late on board the ferry!
Went to bed on a 6.1 after two digestive bikkies & cup of green jasmin tea ~ and woke to a 7.3. Won't grumble at that!

Enjoy your Sunday whatever you may be doing.
Take care folks
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Shorts?! Good grief.
> 
> Good morning all. 8.3 totally expected. What the heck are Bigos?


I'd like to know too!!
WL


----------



## Ljc

I’m wondering what Biggo’s are too


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks , yes I know it’s very early but I've already been up over an hour 02 48 to be precise , I went to bed early for me and am paying the price lol
Woke up to 6.8 due to a slight low just before din dins , 3.8 so I decided to eat then bolus conservative after I had risen to a nice level, we’ll guess who forgot lol. I didn’t realise till I sat on the side of my bed , picked up my reader and thought oh sh** , however I was astounded to see no peaks just a gentle rise to my pre bed
6.8 
Dinner was mashed potato (previously frozen) , 2 delicious sausages , a smidgen of baked beans and a pile of fried onions so quite carby


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Too early to tell what the weather's like, but the weatherman promised me it would be bright and sunny today


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 10.9 on bitterly cold morning. 

Strange how bg tells you your ill even before symptoms appear, fought double figures afternoon  last night and woke to bad guts today, not sure if food related or caught bug or something.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me. 

For all those that asked Bigos is a polish stew. Main ingredients sauerkraut, kabanos, bacon, mushrooms and whatever you fancy. Very low carb and very tasty. I don't think there is a definitive recipe but I put tinned tomatoes in for colour and richness. Second helping tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a bit high 8.6. Putting it down to the excitement of its cold, wet, lateish November and I’m going away for 3 days and 2 long nights on a residential - can’t wait so excited more so than the kids I reckon. Think I’ve got all the diabetes kit..... medical ID bracelet, snacks, insulin, needles.... I know I have forgotten something will discover what when I need it!

Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here...ah, that’s better.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a score of... 4.5


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, and just about managed to stay out of the red last night after another bolus reduction. I’ve gone down from  3 units at night to 1.5 though have kept the morning one to 4.5. I usually have to whack them up, not down, at this time of year, expect I'll spend the rest of the week doing just that!


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Morning all, woke to 10.9 on bitterly cold morning.
> 
> Strange how bg tells you your ill even before symptoms appear, fought double figures afternoon  last night and woke to bad guts today, not sure if food related or caught bug or something.


I wrote a poem about this phenomenon  Do you remember Paul the Octopus, who could predict results in the 2010 World Cup? My meter is a far better guide to the future! 

Who needs a psychic octopus,
The future to foretell?
A cold Cassandra cephalopod,
When I can do as well?

Who needs a mentalist mollusc,
Who crawls the ocean floor,
To tell us what the future holds,
When my meter tells me more?

For, blessed with diabetes
My predictive powers are strong,
And unlike squid or nautilus,
I’m very rarely wrong!

So when my levels start to climb,
But nothing else seems wrong,
Then be assured that I will be
Quite ill before too long!

Before this foul disease took hold,
I lacked this inbuilt sense,
Consulting eight-limbed oracles
For my fate a few days hence.

But now I plan to make me rich –
My meter holds the key!
And when I get the numbers right,
I’ll win the lottery!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all 6.3 for me.
> 
> For all those that asked Bigos is a polish stew. Main ingredients sauerkraut, kabanos, bacon, mushrooms and whatever you fancy. Very low carb and very tasty. I don't think there is a definitive recipe but I put tinned tomatoes in for colour and richness. Second helping tonight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I must admit I Googled it. Sounds tasty!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this extremely cold and frosty morning. My outdoor thermometer is reading -10! Don’t think it’s that cold but close I would imagine. Been out already to defrost the bird baths! Anyways a nice, normal 6 today. Off out walking soon, thermal vests order of the day me thinks. It’ll be nice though, at least it’s dry and calm. Have a good day and stay warm.


----------



## Flower

Good morning, a new week 4.3 for me. 

It’s foggy outside, the elves seem to have taken the hill away from over the road. 

Have a most pleasant Monday if you possibly can


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brrrrr!! It's minus 2 at the moment and all frosty white. 
Just been out in my dressing gown to feed the stray moggie. 
Only two words for it BRASS MONKEYS 

Pleased to say 4.8 on the dial.

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today so an improvement, I know I really should complain about anything in the 5s, but I like it to be under 5.5, but I did have a couple of roast potatoes and one Yorkshire pudding with dinner last night.  I figured as I had not eaten anything all day I deserved a treat.

As for temperatures I haven't stepped outside my house yet, not leaving for work for another hour, but my phone says it is 6, yes I really did look it up on my phone.

hoping we all have a good week.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Late on parade reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Busy week ahead in office hope to get lots done


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.9 not bad after eating the rest of the stew, lovely sunny day outside with 15.C on the Richter scale. Prescription ordering day today going to swap my GlucoMen Areo to the Accu Chek mobile for a month so the GP can see I`m using both meters. 

Not much to report this morning going to change bedding ready for tomorrows laundry, hope you all have a good day, take care,


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear me - cannot believe I have slept this late.

Anyway, 5.8 this today.

Have a great day folks


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.0 in a very damp Aire Valley.
> 
> First job is to cook a batch of Bigos and then who knows.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Ok @khskel spill the beans to put some of us dimwits out of our  misery ~ what exactly are BIGOS??? 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends.
Went to bed on a HS but woke in the night feeling hungry so I had a.........cup of chicken soup of all things!! Ho hum! What on earth was I thinking at that silly o'clock?
Anyway I can't believe I woke to a 6.4 but this one ain't complaining!
Take care of each other folks.
WL


----------



## khskel

wirralass said:


> Ok @khskel spill the beans to put some of us dimwits out of our  misery ~ what exactly are BIGOS???
> WL


It's a Polish stew of variable ingredients. Main one being sauerkraut. Delicious and even better the day after and mega low carb.

When I get a chance I will post a recipe.


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> It's a Polish stew of variable ingredients. Main one being sauerkraut. Delicious and even better the day after and mega low carb.
> 
> When I get a chance I will post a recipe.


Thank you khskel ~ can't wait for you to post the recipe, the stew sounds deeeeeeeliciously tasty
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Good evening 

It was a 7.1 for me this morning after a shocker of a 9.5 at bedtime last night, I was 6.3 at tea but I took a dive down to 4.2 less than 2 hours after so seems my liver decided to intervene  been in the 8's since today but I'm cool with that as I'm not willing to risk going low, I blame using a fresh part of my stomach for last nights bolus!

In agony, I've had a sore ankle since last week and the bending of getting up and down from the floor to do Bubbles medicine and jumping over my bed a dozen times over the weekend has made it worse, quite swollen this evening and I'll be on it most of the day tomorrow 

Kind of hoping my bedding will arrive tomorrow a day earlier than estimated but I'm rather looking forward to having cosy flannel duvet cover and pillow cases, also bought a pair of curtains off a local Facebay site for £5! the lass is delivering them tonight sometime after 8

I wont be on till later tomorrow either as I've got my DSN appointment in the morning and then job centre in the afternoon so catch up with everyone then, hope you've all had a lovely day 
xx


----------



## Bexlee

Well I was right I forgot my actual test kit (didn’t bring my handbag!) hope the libre plays ball, well I won’t actually know will I !!! It has been good this one. And I was right. It is cold but at least it is dry and its now dark and the kids are squealing in delight in the dark somewhere (with activity leaders not on their own).......I’m questioning whether there will be sleep....who actually needs sleep? Me definitely me. I hope they sleep, I’m responsible for 10 of the 96.....they’ll sleep won’t they?!


----------



## Baz.

6.3 this morning for me  and 5.7 this evening


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 8.0 today.  I didn't bolus for my small dinner last night because I couldn't cope with a possible hypo after reading an unexpected letter that I received from my Dad. When I read it last night it said that he wants no further contact with me.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.0 today.  I didn't bolus for my small dinner last night because I couldn't cope with a possible hypo after reading an unexpected letter that I received from my Dad. When I read it last night it said that he wants no further contact with me.


Sorry to hear this Amanda. Your dad sounds so much like mine, we’ve discussed this before. Try and put it to the back of your mind, easier said than done I know. Mark’s your family. Big hugs.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. Another cold start to the day and a very hard frost again but the forecast is for sunshine! Clickety click, 6.6 today, thought it might have been lower after yesterday’s 6 hour walk, might catch up with me later. Off out for lunch today, thermal vest needed again or should I have a couple of glasses of vino instead? Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.0 today.  I didn't bolus for my small dinner last night because I couldn't cope with a possible hypo after reading an unexpected letter that I received from my Dad. When I read it last night it said that he wants no further contact with me.


Very sorry to hear this Amanda  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Woop woop!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.0 for this morning 

Jack Frost is here go safe peeps


----------



## Baz.

5.7 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Well done @Northerner on the house spesh!

Hope your ankle’s better soon @Kaylz.

So sorry to hear this @AJLang...great advice @eggyg.


----------



## karloc

Another morning  and another stabbed finger  and a score of 4.5


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, feeling much better today, in bed by 6pm and had good nights sleep, bg got back to normal late afternoon and behaved well overnight, woke before to 5.4 so just having some brekkie now.

Really good poem Northie.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, reduced basal kept me out of the red again last night. White and frosty here, too, I expect it’s accounted for the last of the dahlias.


----------



## Kaylz

Managed to get on after all so good morning folks 

Congratulations @Northerner 

Thanks @Bloden me too! I'm hoping Bruce will be kind enough to put my curtain pole up for my new curtains as there isn't a chance I'm getting on and off a step with this ankle! lol, bad enough I've got stairs to tackle a few times today

6.4 for me this morning scan and blood, think its first time this sensors been bang on and it runs out on Thursday  got an hour before I'll need to go out to wait on the bus to go to the hospital to see the DSN so another coffee will be had, need it as its 1C outside and the frost is thick

Have a nice day folks and be careful if your venturing out today
xx


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.0 today.  I didn't bolus for my small dinner last night because I couldn't cope with a possible hypo after reading an unexpected letter that I received from my Dad. When I read it last night it said that he wants no further contact with me.


I am so sorry to hear this .  I can’t begin to imagine how much this has hurt you. 
TC XXX.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on HS Northerner. 

5.1 for me on this cold and frosty morning.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner . Congratulations on  another HS.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, another very chilly one, brother coming to visit today which should be nice. 8.6 after beef stew and dumplings, just can’t resist those dumplings.
@AJLang so very sorry to read this, there are some things in life we simply cannot change and as @eggy says we have to let them go. I hope you have lots of love and support around you who appreciate you for who you are. xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much everyone.  EggyG you are exactly right.  I think that after the initial shock having no contact with Dad will be a relief.  Thank you SueEK yes I'm very lucky with the love and support that I have around me.  Two of my closest friends have been there through all of the problems with Dad, including when he left us nearly homeless when I was a teenager.  I also have other wonderful friends who are always there for me. Mark is my rock and as you say EggyG he's my family and my neice's Mum is also there for me.  Plus of course all of you lovely people on this forum.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Had a shortbread finger , yes I managed to only eat one  for a pre bed 3.8 and woke to
4.8 with a nice flatfish.
Think I’ll try another half unit reduction in basal.

By mistake I bought some cherry Coke Zero, I tried some yesterday, it’s vile.

I put an order in for my meds on 05/11/19 . phoned the chemist yesterday to find out where they  were, we will get the. today, this is the third month this has happened , they  don’t get put in the area for delivery , the other thing that happens often is, no note for the delivery driver that their is a prescription item in the fridge, so I don’t get my insulin  I do make sure I have some spare meds for both of us

Take care everyone an£ kerosene warm.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Congrats on HS Northerner.
> 
> 5.1 for me on this cold and frosty morning.


So close. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.0 today. 

I must away! the pump clinic beckons and there’s 2 buses to catch ...

Have a stable bg day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

As the old song says, _“What a difference a day makes”_. 
Its 10 degrees warmer than yester morning, but it still feels bloomin’ cold. 

Reporting a *4.7* today.

Dez


----------



## Ljc

I think my iPad has been at the bottle, or at least it’s auto correct has   I’ve altered three of its erm, attempts in my last but one  post and just spotted another which I am leaving in . I wonder what it’s going to do to this one lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all ~ it's a BRRRRR woolly hat & scarf 1°C in this part of the world. 

Not surprised my meter chucked out a waking of 6.8 today ~ will say no more!!

Congratulations on your HS @Northerner 

Stay well folks and take care on the icey pavements & roads.
WL


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - a VERY cold start to the day.

5.0 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> I think my iPad has been at the bottle, or at least it’s auto correct has   I’ve altered three of its erm, attempts in my last but one  post and just spotted another which I am leaving in . I wonder what it’s going to do to this one lol


I'll kerosene warm  I think it was you/your ipad that originally came up with the rather apt 'flatfish'


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very pretty to look at, I bet we get a white Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think a lot of my plants will have had it, they're looking very glassy some of 'em. 

Gosh I'm cold. I've the heating on full blast, I just can't bear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7.8 @ 5.30am for me. Not bad considering. LJC I bought mango diet coke by mistake agh, hideous.

AJ Lang there's just no point worrying about it. You can't make people want you. It's their loss. I've lost count of the times in my life when Mum's rejected me and yet who's here at the end looking after her? I must want my bumps testing. (((hugs)))


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 8.0 today.  I didn't bolus for my small dinner last night because I couldn't cope with a possible hypo after reading an unexpected letter that I received from my Dad. When I read it last night it said that he wants no further contact with me.


Hi Amanda, that must have been a shock, and I know it will be very hard for you, but you do get used to it, mine is slightly different as it was my son, who 3 years ago decided he didn't want any contact with any of his family, us, his siblings, his grandparents, his children, cut ties with us all.  Yes I still miss him, especially as today is his birthday.  But the main thing is you will still always be there if you dad needs you, just the same as I am for my son, if I heard something had happened to my son I would drop everything and go to him, if he didn't want to see me or accept my help that would be his decision.  I am just sorry that he is doing this to you after everything you have been through in the last few years.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 forgot my overnight Basal, fell over twice yesterday, once coming out of the supermarket and again on the walk home. Bruises everywhere right hand looks as it has been through a shredder, laundry all done and dried new duvet cover and sheets on the bed very poash indeed. I trade on the stock market, gold and US oil made 2000 euros yesterday at least the tax man will be happy, if ever.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner.

Good luck at the pump clinic @Flower.

We are all here for you Amanda plus your immediate family, take care lovely.

Look after that ankle @Kaylz, rest up when you can, a smile just for you and Bubbles.

Well said @eggyg, @SueEK and @Grannylorraine.

Have a good day folks, stay warm and safe its 15.C outside at the moment. The next springs daffodils have shown through, climate change or what.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning folks, just a quick visit.

4.7 for me this morning, not a worry. Had a custard cream with the morning lump of double espresso. Went down into the village yesterday afternoon - gae cold, caused my BG to plummet when I got back. Burning up internal fuel to keep warm. Frosty this morning too - the fields are still covered with frost, despite the sunshine. 21degrees indoors, which is where I’m staying

Had a phone call this morning from the Walton Centre in Liverpool. That’s a flagship neurosurgery/neurology unit at the Fazackerly Hospital in Scouseland, not far from Aintree racecourse. Got an appointment on December 12, which is nice. Might actually get a diagnosis. It will be interesting if there are any med students around, see if they can get all the possible diagnoses. One is bound to say tertiary syphilis, I’d put money on it.

That’s a week or so before my new granddaughter gets extracted through the tradesman’s entrance. I like baby girls, they don’t pee in your face when you change the nappies.

Anyway, I’ll keep you informed of any progress, and whether I can confidently renew my Rovers season ticket.

By the way, Amanda, a few years back I had a phone call telling me that my mother in law had popped her clogs. I told Mrs B, who just said “Good”. You can pick your mates, but you can’t pick your relatives.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> just


Cheers Ted, giving it a wee rest now seen as I'm back from DSN appointment but due to head back out in 2 hours, really cant be bothered as I'm still shivering from being out earlier! reached 2C now far too cold for me lol xx


----------



## Baz.

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks. Had a shortbread finger , yes I managed to only eat one  for a pre bed 3.8 and woke to
> 4.8 with a nice flatfish.
> Think I’ll try another half unit reduction in basal.
> 
> By mistake I bought some cherry Coke Zero, I tried some yesterday, it’s vile.
> 
> I put an order in for my meds on 05/11/19 . phoned the chemist yesterday to find out where they  were, we will get the. today, this is the third month this has happened , they  don’t get put in the area for delivery , the other thing that happens often is, no note for the delivery driver that their is a prescription item in the fridge, so I don’t get my insulin  I do make sure I have some spare meds for both of us
> 
> Take care everyone an£ kerosene warm.




I'm getting use to Pepsi max cherry here @Ljc


----------



## AJLang

Thank you so much everyone. Ditto I’m so sorry that you had to go through this with your Mum and Grannylorraine with your son. Hugs to you xx
MikeyB you did make me laugh


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks, just a quick visit.
> 
> 4.7 for me this morning, not a worry. Had a custard cream with the morning lump of double espresso. Went down into the village yesterday afternoon - gae cold, caused my BG to plummet when I got back. Burning up internal fuel to keep warm. Frosty this morning too - the fields are still covered with frost, despite the sunshine. 21degrees indoors, which is where I’m staying
> 
> Had a phone call this morning from the Walton Centre in Liverpool. That’s a flagship neurosurgery/neurology unit at the Fazackerly Hospital in Scouseland, not far from Aintree racecourse. Got an appointment on December 12, which is nice. Might actually get a diagnosis. It will be interesting if there are any med students around, see if they can get all the possible diagnoses. One is bound to say tertiary syphilis, I’d put money on it.
> 
> That’s a week or so before my new granddaughter gets extracted through the tradesman’s entrance. I like baby girls, they don’t pee in your face when you change the nappies.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll keep you informed of any progress, and whether I can confidently renew my Rovers season ticket.
> 
> By the way, Amanda, a few years back I had a phone call telling me that my mother in law had popped her clogs. I told Mrs B, who just said “Good”. You can pick your mates, but you can’t pick your relatives.


Nice to see you back Mike, was just thinking about you yesterday, shhh...don’t tell Mr Eggy or Mrs B! When my dad died I went to his funeral just to make sure he was dead. Harsh? Nope!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I'll kerosene warm  I think it was you/your ipad that originally came up with the rather apt 'flatfish'



You’ve got it bang to rights guv. 
My iPad’s got a lot to answer for, it has on occasion sworn at friends and accused one of erm , being a lady of the night,


----------



## Bexlee

Rather late post. Its not quite morning but it feels like morning.....about Saturday morning I reckon. I feel asleep about 1am the children were ‘partying’ with haribo and mowams in their rooms til way past then and then woke me up with excited chatter and screaming at 530. Quick scan was a 4.7 and falling. Haribo ??? Share please kids???

Fantastic day ...... assault course, raft building AND testing on the lake THEN giant (8 kids at a time) paddling boarding .........in November AND it was -1 when we started out. All asleep now strange that!

another action packed day tomorrow - it’s so hard been a teacher ! Love it

Hope everyone had a good day with various visits and outings.


----------



## Ljc

Baz. said:


> I'm getting use to Pepsi max cherry here @Ljc


I do love cherries just  not in drinks , unless it’s Kirsberry and I only drink that on special occasions as it’s very potent and tastes like it is very high carb  , one glass of that and I get very giggly.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Morning folks, just a quick visit.
> 
> 4.7 for me this morning, not a worry. Had a custard cream with the morning lump of double espresso. Went down into the village yesterday afternoon - gae cold, caused my BG to plummet when I got back. Burning up internal fuel to keep warm. Frosty this morning too - the fields are still covered with frost, despite the sunshine. 21degrees indoors, which is where I’m staying
> 
> Had a phone call this morning from the Walton Centre in Liverpool. That’s a flagship neurosurgery/neurology unit at the Fazackerly Hospital in Scouseland, not far from Aintree racecourse. Got an appointment on December 12, which is nice. Might actually get a diagnosis. It will be interesting if there are any med students around, see if they can get all the possible diagnoses. One is bound to say tertiary syphilis, I’d put money on it.
> 
> That’s a week or so before my new granddaughter gets extracted through the tradesman’s entrance. I like baby girls, they don’t pee in your face when you change the nappies.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll keep you informed of any progress, and whether I can confidently renew my Rovers season ticket.
> 
> By the way, Amanda, a few years back I had a phone call telling me that my mother in law had popped her clogs. I told Mrs B, who just said “Good”. You can pick your mates, but you can’t pick your relatives.


Nice to see you Mike.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Woke suddenly needing a very urgent wee , scan said 3.5 , this is a gud sensor so I knew it was pretty close , glucose tabs installed (yuk) I am up in the 4s now .
I think I will drop one unit off my Basal today rather than the half unit I have been doing as I’m still heading off most hypo due to the Libre.  I have no idea why my Basal needs suddenly shot up so high other than than the weather or the DF. 
Wrap up warm folks


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning 6.5 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 6.2 after going to bed on 6.7, need to reorder libre sensors, that should be fun after farce last time.



KARNAK said:


> fell over twice yesterday, once coming out of the supermarket and again on the walk home. Bruises everywhere right hand looks as it has been through a shredder,



Hope your OK my friend, take care and be careful out there.


----------



## Bexlee

6.6

morning all. Another cold, icy but dry day. I’ve just enjoyed waking up the little darlings this morning. All of them still fast asleep!

Have a good day all


----------



## karloc

Morning all  and today it's a 4.5 .


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.3 for this morning 

Jack Frost not here this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.6 for me. Glucose taken. Insulin needs falling along with the temperature.

Off to Castle Howard today to see it decked out in its Christmas finery.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Welsh conversation group this morning. I was all fired up with confidence last week, but I can’t seem to string a sentence together this week. I know it’s part of the language-learning process...but it’s so frustrating!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.5 for me after a digestive biscuit for a 5.8 at bedtime 

After getting home for the day at 4:20pm I couldn't get warm no matter what I tried so didn't sleep much with shivering, must have a look at the tog of my current quilt! 

I'm not going out today though as I'll need to wait in on Hermes for my new duvet set

Have a nice day folks! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Woke up to a power cut, whole village eerily dark and silent apart from someone's burglar alarm going off. Luckily power came back on ten minutes later. Can’t cope without a morning cuppa.


----------



## SueEK

Morning again all, very windy but dry day. Had a good time but my brother and his wife yesterday. Went out to the Range for some Christmas shopping and had lunch in their cafe, not a single thing suitable for diabetics. My brother is now pre-diabetic and was disappointed to see him have a toastie, cake and crisps. He is as slim as me and I realise it is difficult when little choice but I did say to him that perhaps he should just have had the toastie and not the cake and crisps. Anyway I can only say so much. Back to business 7.7 today, fed up with all these 7s but there you go.
@KARNAK take care and rest up today.@Kaylz hope you have warmed up and ankle not too bad.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back in the 5 range today, *5.6*, after a few days in the upper fours.


----------



## Carolg

Not been around much , so hello everyone. Getting back to basics which means regular meals . Bloods on Friday.take care all


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A bit late today, attempted a lie in but my restless legs weren’t having it. A disappointing 7 but understandable. I blame the wine at yesterday’s lunch, it made me buy M&S dark chocolate and ginger biscuits!  Daytime drinking isn’t big and it isn’t clever! ( but jolly good fun).  Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Not been around much , so hello everyone. Getting back to basics which means regular meals . Bloods on Friday.take care all


Nice to see you back Carol. X


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning.  So at least still steady in the 5s.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Can't tell what the day's like, the sun isn't shining anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bit nippy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least not windy. I hates the wind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.1 @ 7.45am not bad after what I ate yesterday! 

I'm watching Eat Well For Less, that Type 2 lady and her husband. Woefully ignorant on the food front. I have no excuse, I know all about it and still don't eat healthy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cracking post MikeyB, made me lol. Glad you're back Carol.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, oops overslept

5.8


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 no Basal again last night down to 5.5 now with day time Basal. The suns out but a lot of cloud around too and windy, 12.C on the outside wall so still ok for shorts. Bathroom revamp day new tiles to go down changing ceiling lights, changing taps on sink and bath to lever arm poor old hands not coping well with existing ones. 

Welcome back @Carolg & @mikeyB who`s humour has been sorely missed.

The workman has just arrived so I better get going, stay warm and safe folks.


----------



## Wirrallass

Not slept a darn wink all night so I'm joining @eggyg on the RLS Forum (Restless Leg Syndrome) so no waking bg from me this morning.
Very windy throughout the night ~ neighbours fence rattled all night driving me rattled! Time to have a word with 'em methinks.
Hope you've had a better night than I have and wake to acceptable numbers.
For those who are feeling poorly especially @Ralph-YK I hope you feel better soon.
Take care folks and be kind to each other.
WL


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 3.3 despite having a can of sugary Coke 2 hours ago and putting on a temporary basal of 70% at the same time. I also went hyp in the early hours yesterday morning so will be doing yet more basal changes. Oh well c'est la vie.  Had a brilliant time at Selfridges London yesterday.  We decided at the last minute to take my wheelchair so that I could look at things as well.  I felt a bit guilty about Mark pushing me as it was his birthday but he also went round on his own whilst I read my book.  I ended up spending money that I hadn't planned to but it was such fun and I now have my first (rather large) Selfridges bag


----------



## AJLang

eggyg said:


> Morning. A bit late today, attempted a lie in but my restless legs weren’t having it. A disappointing 7 but understandable. I blame the wine at yesterday’s lunch, it made me buy M&S dark chocolate and ginger biscuits!  Daytime drinking isn’t big and it isn’t clever! ( but jolly good fun).  Have a good day.


Apart from your restless legs, for which you have my sympathy, the rest of your post did make me laugh


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.9 for me. I'll have to try some more reductions today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, slept from 10-4 but been awake since, couldn't get back to sleep for some reason. Bg good thru night hovering around 6 line and woke to 6.2,  same result as  yesterday oddly enough.



wirralass said:


> Not slept a darn wink all night so I'm joining @eggyg on the RLS Forum (Restless Leg Syndrome) so no waking bg from me this morning.



Wife suffered from RLS, there's a connection between low magnesium and muscle spasms, she was advised to take supplement and conditioned has calmed down, rarely bothered now, before her muscles were contracting all the time, she couldn't sleep for it and I could feel bed shake, worth considering wirralass.


----------



## karloc

Morning again  and today it's 4.6 .


----------



## eggyg

Morning, up bit earlier before RLS kicked in, literally! A totally self induced 7.8 today. Don’t worry though I have got rid of the M&S dark chocolate and ginger biscuits!  Normal service will be resumed again tomorrow. Have a good day everyone and try and stay upright in this wind.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 10.2 for this morning 

Like one of my old school reports “ Tob must try harder”


----------



## Baz.

Morning all 6.8 this morning here


----------



## Kaylz

Morning my lovelies 

5.3 for me this morning, extra long hot shower planned shortly (sensor change day I always treat myself lol) and then another day in waiting, Hermes didn't turn up yesterday so fingers crossed for today

Have a lovely day folks  
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, managed to stay out of the red last night. Off to the dentist this morning (just a check up) Usually have a chat about the fact that I’m the only one of her patients with diabetes who knows what their HbA1c figure is..


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here.

It was windy outside AND inside last night - hubby was snoring like a hurricane after a little trip to the pub.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 12604
> Not slept a darn wink all night so I'm joining @eggyg on the RLS Forum (Restless Leg Syndrome) so no waking bg from me this morning.
> Very windy throughout the night ~ neighbours fence rattled all night driving me rattled! Time to have a word with 'em methinks.
> Hope you've had a better night than I have and wake to acceptable numbers.
> For those who are feeling poorly especially @Ralph I hope you feel better soon.
> Take care folks and be kind to each other.
> WL


R,S sounds horrible . I hope their noisy fence kept the awake too
((((HUG))))


----------



## Ljc

I hope @Ralph-YK and every one else who is poorly is better soon .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, it seems quite a few of us are engaged in reducing our insulin.  It looks I may now need to start reducing my bolus.  Fingers crossed I’ve nabbed my Basal........for the time being 
Oops I nearly forgot 
6.2 all due to under bolusing for a late night, well pre bed really , Jamaican patty that I discovered Iceland do, very nice it was too. 
Note to self, leave those patties alone, leave those patties alone leave those..........


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> R,S sounds horrible . I hope their noisy fence kept the awake too
> ((((HUG))))


RLS is a pain in the proverbial Ljc ~ no control of the legs whatsoever, they have a mind of their own! Its like pedalling a bike forwards ~ legs all over the bed fighting with the duvet ~ they just won't rest. Gets to the point that I have to get out of bed and walk around for a while. I believe we've all been sent here to be tried ~ just wish whoever sent us to please not try too hard in future!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc unfortunately my neighbour's bedroom is in their converted attic so they won't hear the fence rattling mores the pity. I'll trot round there later to ask them nicely to fix the fence panel.
WL


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from a dry, not so chilly, windy Pagham, considering our caravan is basically a large tin box the heating works extremely well. Another 7.7 for me today, could my evening treat of monkey nuts be raising it? I have no idea! Popped into Bognor yesterday to get a couple of bits, it’s only a place to visit once a year me thinks, really not much there. 
Got to go to Tesco and Sainsbury’s today to get food for the farewell party tomorrow, more cleaning to get van ready for shut down so not an exciting day but can do things in our own time instead of running round like a headless chicken as I do at home.
Sorry to hear of those of you suffering from RLS, have only had this very intermittently myself and it was HORRIBLE, my sympathies are with you. Keep well everyone and enjoy your day xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me this morning, so good with that, especially as I had some nice low figure during the day yesterday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning everybody.
Windy here as well last night and this morning.
The poor old trees are totally bare now.
*4.6 *pour moi as Del Boy might say.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks, it seems quite a few of us are engaged in reducing our insulin. It looks I may now need to start reducing my bolus. Fingers crossed I’ve nabbed my Basal........for the time being


I've noticed too, perhaps it's global warming (although it's not exactly been warm here!)  I was aware that I had been using less novorapid recently so I checked back to this time last year in my diaries. On 20th November last year I needed a total of 35 units of novorapid. Yesterday I needed a total of FIVE units!  Quite astonishing! In recent weeks it had come down to around 15, probably due to me doing more running now I have the asthma under better control, but I don't think I have ever been as low as 5 for an entire day. For my evening meal last night I had chilli and rice, plus a chocolate dessert and a couple of chocolate digestives - for that lot I injected ONE unit!  

Clearly, I have a very 'interesting' type of diabetes and I'm wondering if my consultant will be able to shed any light on it when I have my review in December. I recently learned that a FB friend of mine (also a former member of the forum) who has been Type 1 for 10 years, stopped needing insulin at all a year ago, and now just has the occasional half tablet of gliclizide  I don't think I'm at that stage yet, and maybe I never will be, but it does sound like we share a similar weirdness 

6.0 for me this morning after a JB in the night when my Libre showed I was at 4.2 with a down arrow - and bear in mind that that was when I had injected only one unit about 10 hours previously and eaten about 80g of carbs


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 dropping to 2.7 an hour later, even after 2 JB`s and 2 Rich Tea biscuits. Yes another one here who has to reduce his Basal, last year in November as @Northerner I was on double what I am now, my NovoRapid is still down to amount of carbs with a 1:7 ratio.

Well its wet and windy here those of you who are not well stay warm and safe, enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I've noticed too, perhaps it's global warming (although it's not exactly been warm here!)  I was aware that I had been using less novorapid recently so I checked back to this time last year in my diaries. On 20th November last year I needed a total of 35 units of novorapid. Yesterday I needed a total of FIVE units!  Quite astonishing! In recent weeks it had come down to around 15, probably due to me doing more running now I have the asthma under better control, but I don't think I have ever been as low as 5 for an entire day. For my evening meal last night I had chilli and rice, plus a chocolate dessert and a couple of chocolate digestives - for that lot I injected ONE unit!
> 
> Clearly, I have a very 'interesting' type of diabetes and I'm wondering if my consultant will be able to shed any light on it when I have my review in December. I recently learned that a FB friend of mine (also a former member of the forum) who has been Type 1 for 10 years, stopped needing insulin at all a year ago, and now just has the occasional half tablet of gliclizide  I don't think I'm at that stage yet, and maybe I never will be, but it does sound like we share a similar weirdness
> 
> 6.0 for me this morning after a JB in the night when my Libre showed I was at 4.2 with a down arrow - and bear in mind that that was when I had injected only one unit about 10 hours previously and eaten about 80g of carbs


Could you bottle it and sell it, please? Though if it requires compulsory running, I think I'd rather stick to insulin!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Been quite nice here, managed to get in the garden raking leaves and tidying up. Didn't do my bg this morning, I know I'm going to go off the rails when I don't even take my morning bg.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> For my evening meal last night I had chilli and rice, plus a chocolate dessert and a couple of chocolate digestives - for that lot I injected ONE unit!


I envy you I really do lol, I'll have to get back on the cross trainer properly once this ankle has healed and see if I can join you down there, na sorry I like you and all that but you my lovely are a very weird diabetic  xx


----------



## Bexlee

Evening all. Hope everyone had a good day.

Well all the children survived and are reunited with parents. I’ve been reunited with silence and no requests of help to locate missing socks, shoes, socks, sleeping bags....Fantastic time and lovely to see the children develop as little teams helping each other and working together (I’m ignoring the odd squabble that occurred, put them down to excitement!). Same place, same time next year for an extra night !!!

oops I forgot 4.2 at 6.40 this morning


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I've noticed too, perhaps it's global warming (although it's not exactly been warm here!)  I was aware that I had been using less novorapid recently so I checked back to this time last year in my diaries. On 20th November last year I needed a total of 35 units of novorapid. Yesterday I needed a total of FIVE units!  Quite astonishing! In recent weeks it had come down to around 15, probably due to me doing more running now I have the asthma under better control, but I don't think I have ever been as low as 5 for an entire day. For my evening meal last night I had chilli and rice, plus a chocolate dessert and a couple of chocolate digestives - for that lot I injected ONE unit!
> 
> Clearly, I have a very 'interesting' type of diabetes and I'm wondering if my consultant will be able to shed any light on it when I have my review in December. I recently learned that a FB friend of mine (also a former member of the forum) who has been Type 1 for 10 years, stopped needing insulin at all a year ago, and now just has the occasional half tablet of gliclizide  I don't think I'm at that stage yet, and maybe I never will be, but it does sound like we share a similar weirdness
> 
> 6.0 for me this morning after a JB in the night when my Libre showed I was at 4.2 with a down arrow - and bear in mind that that was when I had injected only one unit about 10 hours previously and eaten about 80g of carbs


That is a huge difference in ratio’s.  Looks like your due another oops my iPad put (snotty)  reduction.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  folks .  6.7 when  I woke up earlier , all due to needing to guzzle down some  full fat Coke.
A tad less Basal today methinks and  there was me thinking I had it nabbed 
Coke , lemonade , juice etc or even worse gluco tabs at  silly o/clock are so 

Hope you all have the best day possible
For those of you who are poorly , injured and @Ralph-YK who is keeping a hospital bed company , I hope you are all much better soon.


----------



## Baz.

morning All it's a 5.8 from me this morning


----------



## Ralph-YK

As of 4 minutes ago, 6.3.
They're actually checking it!!!!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.7 on waking, no frost but still very cold, heating on yet again, worse thing is got smart meters fitted so can see how much energy we use.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me. It was 6.0 @ 5:45 not much evidence of DP for me there.
New sensors arrived so let's see what is happening overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.7 for this morning 

it must be the start of the weekend as it’s raining but that won’t stop me enjoying a bike ride and golf and of course my doggy walks


----------



## karloc

morning everyone , it's a 5.0 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  How about this for a flatfish?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, wow, @Northerner quite some flatfish.Mine wasn't quite so flat, I upped basal by a half unit, and produced a HS, but had a dip into the red in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  How about this for a flatfish?
> 
> View attachment 12613


I am jealous 

Congratulations on another HS


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, wow, @Northerner quite some flatfish.Mine wasn't quite so flat, I upped basal by a half unit, and produced a HS, but had a dip into the red in the middle of the night.
> View attachment 12614


Good recovery and a nice HS .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning my lovelies 

Well my duvet set arrived yesterday, bruce currently has it down at his giving it a wash for me as my skin reacts to the starches in new stuff 

It's a 6.1 for me this morning, day of chilling is in order as my mum let bubbles out the living room yesterday but didnt keep an eye on him and he got in my room so half an hour to get him out from under my bed, was absolutely raging as I had things to be getting on with, also made my sore ankle which was healing worse again after getting trapped between my wall and bed trying to get him out, might have to put my feet up for once! 

Hoping daylight breaks in soon as still pitch black here lol, have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.7 this morning which is slightly better, no monkey nuts last night so maybe that was making a difference, who knows. Had a shocking phone call from my daughter last night. One of my 8 year old grandson classmates, a girl, was found with a steak knife at school and had told a friend she would kill someone. Shocked is an understatement, what on earth is going on!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.8 here...because of a hypo at 6.30. Another week, another basal tweak.

Looks like the wind has dropped, phew - I don’t think my feet touched the sand on the beach yesterday as I was being blown along...


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, wow, @Northerner quite some flatfish.Mine wasn't quite so flat, I upped basal by a half unit, and produced a HS, but had a dip into the red in the middle of the night.
> View attachment 12614


Congratulations!  Looks like sensor squash to me  Hey, we've both got '3 days to go'


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning folks, 6.7 this morning which is slightly better, no monkey nuts last night so maybe that was making a difference, who knows. Had a shocking phone call from my daughter last night. One of my 8 year old grandson classmates, a girl, was found with a steak knife at school and had told a friend she would kill someone. Shocked is an understatement, what on earth is going on!!


Good grief  How awful that she has picked that up from someone or somewhere, poor child  I hope she has been helped to understand.


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Good grief  How awful that she has picked that up from someone or somewhere, poor child  I hope she has been helped to understand.


Yes don’t have any details obviously as can’t see the school giving any information until it has been looked in to. As you rightly say, poor girl, there must be issues going on for her to do and say that.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!  Looks like sensor squash to me  Hey, we've both got '3 days to go'


Let’s put it down to sensor squash!. I shall be out in the wilderness of finger tests again when it ends, I normally aim to do two weeks on, two weeks off, but I usually crack after a week and put another sensor on. I’ve asked to be referred to the hospital to see if I can get them prescribed, but haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone a lovely 6.0.  Because I was getting Libre squash, and I've recently had a lot of overnight hypos, I tested with a finger prick four times between midnight and 7am.  The highest was 6.6 and the lowest 6.0.  How's that for a flat fish?


----------



## Carolg

Good morning all. 5.3 for me this morning. Bloods mid morning. Feel I might get insulin changed as I am not so regular with meals as I was when working. No stress though, what will be will be.have a good day all, keep warm and safe


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, so a little higher than I would like, but still just in the 5s so that is good.


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Good morning all. 5.3 for me this morning. Bloods mid morning. Feel I might get insulin changed as I am not so regular with meals as I was when working. No stress though, what will be will be.have a good day all, keep warm and safe


Sounds like a good idea Carol, using a slow and fast acting insulin separately will give you much more flexibility, with the ability to do corrections if you need to (not really possible on mixed insulin) Hope you are enjoying your retirement! 


Grannylorraine said:


> 5.9 this morning, so a little higher than I would like, but still just in the 5s so that is good.


Looks like you are recovered from your illness now Lorraine, good news


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Let’s put it down to sensor squash!. I shall be out in the wilderness of finger tests again when it ends, I normally aim to do two weeks on, two weeks off, but I usually crack after a week and put another sensor on. I’ve asked to be referred to the hospital to see if I can get them prescribed, but haven’t heard anything yet.


Give them a push! No reason for you to be paying for them - just make sure you have those 8+ daily fingerprick tests recorded on your meter for a while, which might mean gritting your teeth and going sensor-free for a while


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Sorry I’m late, I just forgot. A Len Goodman today SEVEN! Rice last night, always a tough one to get right. Babysitting today, so lots of exercise. Dull and grey and cold for us, rather have the frost to be honest. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Give them a push! No reason for you to be paying for them - just make sure you have those 8+ daily fingerprick tests recorded on your meter for a while, which might mean gritting your teeth and going sensor-free for a while


The guidelines now include provision for people who have been using the Libre and getting good results, so fingers crossed. My surgery nurse is supposed to be emailing the hospital, but she warned me it would take a while, because she only works one afternoon a week. 
What I have to demonstrate, I think, (and this is the easy bit) is that I have worse control when using finger pricks, one of the criteria is that you’ve reduced your HbA1c using the Libre.( I might have a problem there, because I haven't, but I've reduced hypos and hypers, which doesn’t seem to be part of the wording, even though it seems a valid reason to me! But I can only get near my Libre results when I fingerprick at least 8 times a day)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back in the sixes earlier this morning – *6.6*. 

Been slaving away in the kitchen getting my try-out of Bigos @khskel into the slow cooker. Actually, it was easy peasy to prepare. 
The hardest bit was getting the jar of sauerkraut opened. The lid just did not want to budge.
In fact, that jar just didn’t want to be eaten by me. Firstly, it was the only one on Sainsbo’s shelves.
So, I checked the expiry date and made sure it was still sealed tight _(which it bloomin’ well was)_.
It just did not want to scan at the checkout. 
But after summoning the under-manager and then the over-manager, we got the job done.

My Bigos is now simmering away nicely and looks and smells fantastic.

Watch this space!!

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a really murky day, wont be going out today. Poll card arrived yesterday who to vote for? Brexit manifesto out today should be interesting. 



MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> The lid just did not want to budge.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know how you feel @MeeTooTeeTwo, I have the same problem also cans with ring pulls are a pain, I have 4 tins of soup with the lids still on and the ring pulls are detached.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Northerner & @Robin.
> 
> I see @Ralph-YK is still in hospital I`ll just nip over to his thread and see how he is getting on. Stay warm and safe folks have a good day.


----------



## KARNAK

Oops made a mess of that last post.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends.
An unexpected 8.6 at 8.30am ~ DF go sling your hook!!!
Bitterly cold here ~ off to the Hydrotherapy pool soon for painless exercises.
@Northerner & @Robin congrats on your House speshies!
Take care all.
WL


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  a wet and cold morning here ,  my morning reading was 6.5 this morning giving me a Weekly average of 6.3 for this week which is a little lower then last weeks average of 7.0


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s  a lower than I like 4.3  , I didn’t need any overnight snacking though so that’s a result.
I’ll try another half unit off my Basal 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 7.1 today.

Off to buy basin taps and toilet seats today. I know! a thrill seeking Saturday in store 

Have a good weekend everyone if you can


----------



## eggyg

Hi all on this very wet and windy day. A 6.9, exactly what I went to bed on. Up at the crack, not because of RLS, but shoulder pain and an early morning text from Royal Mail telling me “your parcel will be delivered between 11.03 and 14.03 on.....Monday!” I’ll have forgotten by then! Got an unexpected invite last night from some friends we haven’t seen for a while, to spend the afternoon/early evening in the pub today. Well, it would be rude to turn it down, so I suppose we’ll go along but it will definitely be under sufferance!  That’s twice this week I have been daytime drinking. Very unusual but hey, it’s nearly Christmas and you only live once. Have a smashing Saturday everyone, I will. Hic!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning all, woke to 7.3 after going to bed on 6.9, dark wet windy outside, looks set for weekend.


----------



## SueEK

Very naughty 8.7 today which is well deserved. For the first time in 11 months I had a carb laden evening due to throwing a leaving party for our caravan neighbours, was good fun but did feel guilty with every mouthful. Had a terrible night with reflux so it serves me right. Party tonight and Christmas dinner tomorrow, going to be a good girl though, can’t handle bad nights. 
Have a good weekend all, stay dry and warm x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me. New sensor activated and counting the minutes until scan time.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  today it's a 4.8


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today..


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here. It always takes Tresiba 24 hours to catch up with a dose change, so tomoz should be spot on !

Well, it’s animal hospital here - Bloden’s got a snotty eye and Gwennie’s limping. Poor dabs, a gentle stroll this morning methinks.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.8 for this morning 

far too wet for cycling- hopefully get out later


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Another extraordinarily gloomy day by the looks of things - I don't think it got light at all yesterday and today looks worse  SAD lamp on full beam!


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 after 11 hours sleep. Feel almost caught up on sleep after my little trip. 

Somewhat wet here again today so a quiet and relaxing day planned. Newspaper reading, book reading and brunch out somewhere. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.7 here, looks like it’s going to be a wet day here as well. Squelch.


----------



## Ralph-YK

At 5:20 am it was 6.6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Score *5.4 *on the door this morning. 

Yesterday's Bigos was a Big success. 
Definitely one to add to my culinary repertoire.
have a great day everybody!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, but oh well could be a lot worse.


----------



## Ditto

Happy Birthday Doctor Who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 56 and I watched the first episode when it aired! Then I watched it again the following week when they repeated it after a furore.

No bg for me today, could only get a pinprick of blood out. I am bloodless!


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Happy Birthday Doctor Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 and I watched the first episode when it aired! Then I watched it again the following week when they repeated it after a furore.
> 
> No bg for me today, could only get a pinprick of blood out. I am bloodless!


I watched the first episode too and was an avid viewer for many years


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> It always takes Tresiba 24 hours to catch up with a dose change, so tomoz should be spot on !


your lucky takes at least 2 days with me to notice any difference!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks 

Had problems gaining access to a few web addresses this morning hence the late post 

Was 4.6 for me this morning, new curtain pole and curtains are now up, I'll upload a pic later in the week, absolutely bucketing it down here so hoping its better tomorrow as I need to get out and up to Lidl's! 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday 
xx


----------



## Ljc

morning folks.  6.7 on this chilly dark morning .   Think must have been hungry and munching on my pillow last night


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

off to golf club shortly then doggy walk then bike ride assuming the weather allows the bike ride - wet and slippery conditions is a no no for cycling for me.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,    reading was 6.4 today for me and got a day off work just a shame its wet and cold out


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, scan on libre 3.8 with red line showing but bg says 4.1, went down put porridge on stove then scanned again got 4.6 with no trace of that red line, had this happen before so wonder does device recalibrates once up and about, no compression as laying on left side with sensor on right.

Dark wet outside feels milder today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me to today. Off out soon for a girly day with my bestie. Pottery painting then a look round a Christmas fair.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning, off out for a run not sure how far as I have only run 4K since getting over this chest infection, but as long as I run more than 4K it will be good. I still have 4 months before the half marathon and I was running 16k so I know I will do it.

Have a nice Sunday everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me. New sensor seems quite reasonable from the off..

Making Bigos again this morning and going to let it simmer away while we go out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 2.9 here...looks like my Tresiba’s on a go-slow too @Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 

6.9 for me this morning 

£3 on the thunderball last night so that will almost pay for my packets of corned beef 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 2.9 here...looks like my Tresiba’s on a go-slow too @Kaylz!


Feel better soon my lovely, kick Tresiba's butt!  xx


----------



## SueEK

7.8 this morning, last day of the season at the caravan for us. Lovely bright sunny morning, have defrosted the freezer already, lots to do. Great party last night and Christmas dinner later then off home and back to work tomorrow but had a lovely break. Starting food diary on Tuesday as seeing D care team in a  couple of weeks so that will be interesting. Have a good day all, stay safe xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today, with two hours left on the sensor which has been a bit erratic, so hoping for better on the next one  The one prior to this was spot on 

Can I claim a Golden House Special for this, please?


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A rather dull and ordinary 6.4, it’ll do though after yesterday’s day/ night spent eating and drinking! I feel fine, no hangover, I know when to stop. Unlike some folks who are still in bed!( Mr Eggy)  Quiet day today, catch up with Strictly and sort some Christmas presents out, they’re taking over my bedroom. Have a great day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dull and miserable - but that's only the weather! 
*4.2 *this morning. Just 1 away from that coveted HS - which I've yet to achieve.
I get plenty of 5.2's before lunch or dinner but I've never had one first thing in the morning.

I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!

Dez


----------



## Ralph-YK

Ditto said:


> Happy Birthday Doctor Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 and I watched the first episode when it aired! Then I watched it again the following week when they repeated it after a furore.
> 
> No bg for me today, could only get a pinprick of blood out. I am bloodless!


I'm the same age as Dr Who. Birthday in 3 weeks.
56


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, it’s a 6.6 for me this morning.

have a good day everyone


----------



## karloc

Good morning all  and today it's a 4.7 .


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. 
8.2 today - no idea why. I think my new nova rapid which I started yesterday lunchtime may have been compromised on my trip. Will try another to see if any better. 
Have a relaxing Sunday all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.9 don`t know where that came from, 2 units of NR down to 5.6 now. Its a dull but dry day temp 13.C, didn`t get on board yesterday just got too busy. Went to the Chemist two carriers of medication not including insulin, Iceland, Lidl and Wetherspoons, fun and games with one young lad in the gents he was very drunk and trying to have a wee, funniest thing I`ve seen in a long time.

Good luck tomorrow Amanda.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks, take care.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade today, family staying, so didn’t have a chance to get on the ipad before going riding this morning (too busy chatting).

Tried an experiment last night, as it was the last night of my Libre and a i’ll be back on finger pricks for a while. I’ve been reducing my night time basal to try and stop the steep drop towards 3am, and I'd got down to 1.5 units at bed time (4.5 in the morning, last bolus was taken ahead of tea at 5.30pm, so nothing of that left on board)). So I cast caution to the winds and didn’t do any basal at bedtime. 
The result? 7.4 at bedtime, 7.6 when I woke up.....and a steep drop off the cliff towards 3am, with a rise from then, and a continued rise all morning (10.7 by 10am, whilst waiting for morning basal and breakfast bolus to kick in). So whatever causes my drop, it isn’t my nighttime basal!

Congrats on the 'Golden HS' @Northerner. Deffo worth a special award!


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks, been missing for a couple of days.

Got a new phone and had not set up all the apps.

But up and running.

4 years ago my new Samsung 6 cost £72 a month for unlimited everything.
2 years ago my new Hauwei Honor 9 cost £50 a month for unlimited everything.
So on Tuesday I decided, after much research, to go for a new Samsung A70, £33 a month for unlimited everything.

Question is in 2 years will I be able to take out a new contract for just £20 a month..........

And if you are wondering, it is on the Three network.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Ralph-YK

I used to have 3; had problems with their tech.
I've been buying phones (at the bottom end) instead of on contract, and it's going the other way for me.
Mind you, with the tablets (delayed gratification failure) I think I got a good deal with a contact. Data cheaper than with a phone, and the tablet (with a bigger screen) included. My latest tablet (Samsung) actually works as a phone. And it works out £0.50 than getting a SIM card and putting it in a phone you already own.
It's on Vodafone. And open, so I can put any network in, including a phone sim. My phone phone is a basic one from 2010. I sold my smart phones.
I miss my Hauwi


----------



## Hazel

I think a lot depends on what you need to use a ohone/tablet for.

Locally Vodafone gets a terrible name.
EE is ridiculously expensive.     I have always had really good tech and customer service and as the cheapest.
Chuffed.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all I've got a 7.0 this morning hope every one has a good day


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  5.0 with a nice flatfish since around 2 am.


----------



## Bexlee

It’s cold today - don’t want to get up or go out to work is quite like to stay in the warm 

a flat fish over night but around 7.5 and 8.4 currently. 

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today it is a 4.8 .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for me.

Damn cut myself shaving and won't stop bleeding.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, back on the finger stabbing, and had to haul myself out of bed to test at 3am. (don’t like to disturb OH by putting the bedroom light on. I was 3.3, first proper nighttime hypo for a while, I overdid the basal) I miss my libre already!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A not so good 7.3 for me, don't know if its due to being due my contraceptive injection tomorrow OR my grandad taking not well yesterday and rather than a charity that's supposed to help people they put him home to be on his own rather than call to get him seen, sent me a message on Facebook though, yeah I'm not permanently on Facebook! He does a lot for them yet they took no responsibility in getting him seen to so I'm rather fuming!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A not so good 7.3 for me, don't know if its due to being due my contraceptive injection tomorrow OR my grandad taking not well yesterday and rather than a charity that's supposed to help people they put him home to be on his own rather than call to get him seen, sent me a message on Facebook though, yeah I'm not permanently on Facebook! He does a lot for them yet they took no responsibility in getting him seen to so I'm rather fuming!
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


I would be fuming too.  I hope your grandad is ok now .


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> I would be fuming too.  I hope your grandad is ok now .


I'll be popping up to see him soon, we phoned NHS 24 when I was finally aware there was something wrong with him but was going to be at least a half hour wait to even speak to a call handler so I got on the phone to my Auntie (who I don't talk to!) and asked if her husband could come through and take him to the MIU 15 miles away, he has a really bad chest infection! He really didn't sound or look well at all so I'm disappointed that the Salvation Army thought it just fine to take him home and put him in his bed! Especially when the message read "he was not very well and very sick" anything could've happened to him while he was on his own  he sounded and looked better last night after antibiotics and paracetamol though so hopefully he's on the road to recovery, thank you! xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Still darkish at nearly 8.30! A very nice 5.9 today. No wine was imbibed yesterday! Just pottering about today, nothing exciting. Just how I like it. Have a happy Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  3.2 this morning and that's after reducing my basal by 10 units over the last ten days!!  Really not looking forwards to going to London Moorfields Glaucoma clinic today.  Dread the results, it is like a cattle market at that clinic and there's always the risk of the clinic being cancelled but not finding out you've travelled all the way to get there.


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Good luck tomorrow Amanda.
> 
> Thank you Ted


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another dull and gloomy day.  
Well I suppose it is November. 
Another low four this morning - *4.3*


----------



## Schrodinger

Woke up to a 2.6 HMMMM!! bit on the low side but onward and upwards


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 so pleased with that.  Managed to run 7.5km yesterday, I could have run further, but my running partner was 1/2 late and I needed to be back home by 10, but pleased with what we did as only second time out since chest infection, so building up slowly is probably best.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone

5.5 today

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Northerner

Schrodinger said:


> Woke up to a 2.6 HMMMM!! bit on the low side but onward and upwards


I'd say a LOT on the low side for a waking number!  Hope things settle down


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late on parade again! 5.6 when I woke up - new sensor seems to be behaving better than the last one, touch wood


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  4.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.1 for me today  I'd lower my basal if I could!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.9 today, starting food diary so few more finger pricks this week, took 3 attempts this morning to get any. Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning al 5.8 for me. Nice flatfish overnight and do far no compression lows.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 6.1 this morning for me


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 5.8 after long sleep, in bed by 9. Dark wet miserable looking outside.


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers    4.6 today.

Off to do a morning shift, volunteering at the foodbank.

Have a great day


----------



## karloc

Good morning all , today it's a score of 4.5


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 for me this morning, very dark and wet outside and I'll be leaving for a horrid walk to the health centre in 20 minutes  I hate walking alone in the dark lol, never mind, blister on my little toe covered with a plaster so hopefully it doesn't get rubbed anymore

My grandad was sounding and looking a lot better yesterday, he says he's feeling much better as well, not 100% but getting there  thank goodness!

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, still waging war on my basal. Tweaked it down after the previous nights hypo, so this morning I was 4.6 at 5am, but I'm 7.3 now!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.
Wishing your grandad well @Kaylz and I know what you mean about walking in the dark, I've been doing the cash stuff at work for a few weeks which means I have to leave home just after 4am. Our street lights are turned off during the night so it's pitch black until I get to the main road.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 today.  Having my hair done today so I will be all glamorous for my first Christmas meal tomorrow.  Meal already chosen I went for the 2 course option so I wasn't tempted by a dessert.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I was 5.3 at 3.30am and had a small can of sugary Coke to avoid a possible hypo. It worked because I woke up at 7am with a 4.8. More basal reductions tonight.


----------



## Flower

Good morning all  13.9 but took 2 attempts to get enough blood on strip, cgm was showing 6.8 so I retested and was indeed 6.8, bingo 

It's Tuesday so it must be diabetic foot clinic time as my plaster cast has rubbed a sore across my big toe, I'm cross that I've broken my skin as the last words of the surgeon I saw recently were "don't break your skin" 
Where is the Diabetes Fairy by the way, any sighting recently?


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Where is the Diabetes Fairy by the way, any sighting recently?


I’m sure she’s having her annual holiday in the Cotswolds at the moment. I’m hoping she flits off somewhere else soon. Like, the moon.


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> I’m sure she’s having her annual holiday in the Cotswolds at the moment.



I can definitely feel her influence around these parts @Robin


----------



## Stitch147

Flower said:


> Good morning all  13.9 but took 2 attempts to get enough blood on strip, cgm was showing 6.8 so I retested and was indeed 6.8, bingo
> 
> It's Tuesday so it must be diabetic foot clinic time as my plaster cast has rubbed a sore across my big toe, I'm cross that I've broken my skin as the last words of the surgeon I saw recently were "don't break your skin"
> Where is the Diabetes Fairy by the way, any sighting recently?


Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Another dull and dark one. A very nice 5.8 today. Long may it last. Having a visit from daughter number one and granddaughter number three today so won’t be doing any clearing up. Ah well, a morning snuggled up with my book. Have a great day and good luck for everyone with appointments.


----------



## Michael12420

Flower said:


> Good morning all  13.9 but took 2 attempts to get enough blood on strip, cgm was showing 6.8 so I retested and was indeed 6.8, bingo
> 
> It's Tuesday so it must be diabetic foot clinic time as my plaster cast has rubbed a sore across my toe, I'm cross that I've broken my skin as the last words of the surgeon I saw recently were "don't break your skin"
> Where is the Diabetes Fairy by the way, any sighting recently?


Her wings can't  be that strong because I definitely saw her getting off a Ryanair flight to Malaga with only hand luggage and a bottle of gin.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Scots have a wonderfully apt word for the weather - dreich - and thats how it is here. 
*4.4* on this dreich morning. 

Have a great Tuesday!!

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 thanks, I've just seen my grandad and bar a bit of wheezing he really is looking and feeling so much better , oh god no, I found it bad enough trying to negotiate the stairs in the closey this morning, we're middle flat and I opened the house door to find the closey lights had gone off already!  surprisingly not too cold considering the weather though so the walk wasn't too bad  xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.2 for me this morning, very dark and wet outside and I'll be leaving for a horrid walk to the health centre in 20 minutes  I hate walking alone in the dark lol, never mind, blister on my little toe covered with a plaster so hopefully it doesn't get rubbed anymore
> 
> My grandad was sounding and looking a lot better yesterday, he says he's feeling much better as well, not 100% but getting there  thank goodness!
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


That’s great news about your grandad x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That’s great news about your grandad x


Thanks Sue  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ I'm joining @Baz on the 6.1 step today.
Slept solid again for 9hrs, yeah! I rarely suffer insomnia these days (nights)
Aw @Flower sorry to hear your skin has broken, hope the clinic can treat your big toe to give you some relief.
Take care everyone
WL


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx


Oh dear, @KARNAK (Or Baz) Very sorry to hear that. Hope they manage to get you sorted out, keep us posted!


----------



## Michael12420

@KARNAK - Oh I am so sorry to read this, I do hope that they sort you out soon and thanks to Baz for posting for you.


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx


Thanks @Baz for posting on behalf of @KARNAK
Aw Ted I'm truly sorry to hear of your eye problems and you're in hospital. You're in the right place so hoping you'll be given the prognosis soon ~ and more to the point that it's nothing serious.
You take care now. Will await your update.

Tap on pic to expand.
WL


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx


Oh my goodness Ted what a terrible time you have been having recently, I’m so sorry for your troubles. I really hope that the news is good and that you are being cared for well.
Funny how we can care so much about someone we’ve never met but we do and I truly wish you well. Much love to you and get better soon xxx
PS thank you Baz x


----------



## Flower

Oh Ted I’m so sorry you’re in hospital. I hope things settle and improve for you asap , sending positive vibes your way. Thanks Baz for typing.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK oh no Ted I hope they find what's happened and your on the mend ASAP my lovely, thinking of you xx


----------



## Bexlee

Oh @KARNAK take it easy and best wishes for a speedy recovery

@Flower hope the foot clinic went well

It is interesting how we as humans like to know what’s going on even if we’ve never met someone.

hope everyone had a good day. 

Little high this morning at 8.6. Not sure what’s going on. Made appointment to see DSN as I’m struggling a little.


----------



## KARNAK

H i ihope I am in the correct thread, my name is Hazel Ted is under my care tonight, I cannot discuss his conditions but rest. Assured. He is in capable hands.. He is under sedation at the moment, his main concern was, Ralph, Flower and Amanda. He seems too have bonded with. you all, thankyou for treating him as as a mate.Speak with you in the morning. Take.  Care.


----------



## Hazel

A different Hazel, not me


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael12420 said:


> Her wings can't  be that strong because I definitely saw her getting off a Ryanair flight to Malaga with only hand luggage and a bottle of gin.


 
WL


----------



## eggyg

Oh dear Ted, what a worry. Hazel, please send good wishes from Eggy to Ted, he knows how much I worry about him, and thank you for looking after him for us.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx


So sorry to hear this Ted  I hope that things improve and you are home soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> H i ihope I am in the correct thread, my name is Hazel Ted is under my care tonight, I cannot discuss his conditions but rest. Assured. He is in capable hands.. He is under sedation at the moment, his main concern was, Ralph, Flower and Amanda. He seems too have bonded with. you all, thankyou for treating him as as a mate.Speak with you in the morning. Take.  Care.


Thanks for the update Hazel


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 and a cliff-diving flatfish for me today (with a little dip below the bottom, apparently!)


----------



## Ljc

@Kaylz . I am so glad to hear that your grandad looks and says he is feeling much better.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 6.5 with steady line on libre overnight. Dry but cold outside.



KARNAK said:


> Good morning 12.3 afraid I am in hospital folks, something has gone wrong with my right eye and the left is very blurred. Right eye is patched up after some sort of surgical treatment, still not sure what Drs have not been around yet. My friend has typed this (hello I am Baz) take my friends, when I know you. will know. Xx



Take care my friend.


----------



## SueEK

6.5 today, rushing off to work. Have a good one. Thinking of you @KARNAK xx


----------



## Baz.

8.5 this morning for me


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> H i ihope I am in the correct thread, my name is Hazel Ted is under my care tonight, I cannot discuss his conditions but rest. Assured. He is in capable hands.. He is under sedation at the moment, his main concern was, Ralph, Flower and Amanda. He seems too have bonded with. you all, thankyou for treating him as as a mate.Speak with you in the morning. Take.  Care.


@KARNAK .  Thank you for the update Hazel.  We do worry when one of our friends on here are poorly or in hospital, we also know you must be very worried too. 

Ted. I hope you have good news about your eyes soon. Take care


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .
For everyone expecting g some more horrible weather today, stay safe and warm.

After going to bed on two shortbread fingers (yum) for a pre bed 4.5 , I woke to 6.9 , note to self , force myself to only eat one next time. More Basal tweaking may be needed for me too, perhaps I am on my way back down to five units like I was before lol ,  it was 10 units yesterday ,I’ll see what happens today and then decide whether  not to cut another half unit off.

I hope you all have the best day possible.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.1 for.

Best wishes to all who are ailing at the moment.

XX Kh


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone it’s an 8.2 for me.
Have a good day everyone
@KARNAK wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 11.4 for this morning-.

On a brighter note my HBA1c result came back as 53%. As this is in range my DSN has discharged me back to my DN ar doctors surger - so the insulin dosages is working, I had my doubts with such high morning reads.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@Ljc thanks so much, my grandad means a lot to me as he's been there for me all my life, more than my dad so I panic anytime he's not quite right especially seen as he's 87 (not that you'd know to look at him!)

@KARNAK Ted I hope you are on the mend ASAP and glad that you have so many great friends looking out for you, me and Bubbles are sending lots of love and hugs 

Anyways a rather low 4.4 at 6am rising to 4.5 in 45 minutes, that'll probably be down to the 2 mile walk before 9am yesterday  i was in the 6's when I went to bed though and did swither whether to take some carbs on board due to the exercise I'd had 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, Diabetes Fairy seems to have flitted off to bother someone else. No doubt she’ll be back!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Feel better soon my lovely, kick Tresiba's butt!  xx


Butt thoroughly kicked!

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Hope you’re better soon @KARNAK.


----------



## eggyg

Good day to you all. A round 6 today after an 11.1 at bedtime! Rice again! Grrr!!! A cold start to the day but dry so far. Nothing exciting to report. Have a good day.


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> H i ihope I am in the correct thread, my name is Hazel Ted is under my care tonight, I cannot discuss his conditions but rest. Assured. He is in capable hands.. He is under sedation at the moment, his main concern was, Ralph, Flower and Amanda. He seems too have bonded with. you all, thankyou for treating him as as a mate.Speak with you in the morning. Take.  Care.


Please give Ted my love and tell him that I’m thinking of him. I hope he makes a good and fast recovery. Amanda xx


----------



## AJLang

@Flower  I’m so sorry to hear about the broken skin on your toe. I hope that the foot clinic was able to help you xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3 *this morning. 
Haven't drawn the curtains yet so I don't know what to expect of the weather.


----------



## Ralph-YK

At 6:20 am it was 7.5.


----------



## Ralph-YK

@KARNAK 
Please pass on our regards.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 4.8 this morning that then continued to go down but I managed to stop a hypo.  Struggling with life at the moment after my Dad ending contact and Moorfields appointment showing that although the glaucoma is currently steady, I could only read the top two lines of the eye chart with my left eye and was told that there are a lot of haemorraghes on my left retina.  Moorfields retinal appointment the first week of January.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 4.8 this morning that then continued to go down but I managed to stop a hypo.  Struggling with life at the moment after my Dad ending contact and Moorfields appointment showing that although the glaucoma is currently steady, I could only read the top two lines of the eye chart with my left eye and was told that there are a lot of haemorraghes on my left retina.  Moorfields retinal appointment the first week of January.


I'm the same with my left eye  Due to the macular oedema the distortion in my central vision once the letters get smaller means I find it hard to distinguish between similar letters  I hope things improve for your next visit {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I'm the same with my left eye  Due to the macular oedema the distortion in my central vision once the letters get smaller means I find it hard to distinguish between similar letters  I hope things improve for your next visit {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan.  I'm so sorry that you're the same with your left eye.  I hadn't realised that the macular oedema had affected your vision.  I'd thought/hoped that because they were keeping such a close eye on you that they would have treated it before it affected your vision. Big hugs to you x


----------



## Stitch147

Sending hugs to @AJLang , hope your appointment went well @Flower , wishing you well ted @KARNAK . And anyone else who wants a hug, take one.
Was at 6.3 when I get up for work at 4am. Maybe I should get up at 4am every day if that's what I'm greeted with!!!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I’m sure she’s having her annual holiday in the Cotswolds at the moment. I’m hoping she flits off somewhere else soon. Like, the moon.


Yeah, flit off DF, you tell her @Robin!

How was foot clinic @Flower? I hope they did something about your rubbing cast and sore toe.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, but son in law cooked me dinner while I was visiting yesterday and did the most delicious parsnip and potato mash, despite my determination not to eat it all, luckily wasn't a massive portion, I did eat it all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Please pass on my good wishes to Ted and hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, how are you?

Sorry to read of poorly people, sending  best wishes to all

5.1 this morning


----------



## Ralph-YK

Sorry AJLang


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.4 today late on parade as my new fast broadband isn’t so fast today 

Sending best wishes to everyone dealing with tough stuff at present.

Thanks for all the good wishes about my foot. Plaster cast modified so it isn’t cutting across my big toe, dressing on toe and a protective sort of little hat for it. Here’s hoping my skin might just mend - that would be a novelty!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz is here on behalf of Ted, he is with the Drs at the moment I know his blood sugar was 7.1 earlier on. He thanks you all for your kind words, I will give you an update as soon as I know something I am here until lunch time.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz is here on behalf of Ted, he is with the Drs at the moment I know his blood sugar was 7.1 earlier on. He thanks you all for your kind words, I will give you an update as soon as I know something I am here until lunch time.


Thanks Baz


----------



## KARNAK

Hi guys Baz again, Ted has gone down to have his eyes checked, also his heart rate is very fast. His care is superb I am amazed the way he is treated I think I will book myself in. I have read him most new posts and he is very sad about the amount of members with real problems but happy most of them are positive with their condition. I have to go now and report back to our group, I have left him with one of his favourite foods Antipasti I think he drinks olive oil by the bottle, as well as other liquids. I will speak with you guys tomorrow good day to you all.


----------



## Jodee

Best wishes to Ted hope he is soon feeling much better.

This morning 5.5. I've been really off the rails with the carbs of late, but BG staying stable so that is a bonus


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Hi guys Baz again, Ted has gone down to have his eyes checked, also his heart rate is very fast. His care is superb I am amazed the way he is treated I think I will book myself in. I have read him most new posts and he is very sad about the amount of members with real problems but happy most of them are positive with their condition. I have to go now and report back to our group, I have left him with one of his favourite foods Antipasti I think he drinks olive oil by the bottle, as well as other liquids. I will speak with you guys tomorrow good day to you all.



Just caught up with this. Very best wishes to Ted from Eddy and thanks to you Baz for taking care of the ruffian


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Baz. How are you .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Was 6.2 when I woke at 3 a m   Insomnia sucks. .
Still I now have a nice warm feeling in my tum due to my favourite brekkie of two slices of buttered burnt toast with peanut butter , I am still savouring a large mug of coffee with cream, I might just push the boat out and have another mug  .


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Hi guys Baz again, Ted has gone down to have his eyes checked, also his heart rate is very fast. His care is superb I am amazed the way he is treated I think I will book myself in. I have read him most new posts and he is very sad about the amount of members with real problems but happy most of them are positive with their condition. I have to go now and report back to our group, I have left him with one of his favourite foods Antipasti I think he drinks olive oil by the bottle, as well as other liquids. I will speak with you guys tomorrow good day to you all.


Thanks for letting us know Baz  Good to hear that he is in good spirits and being looked after well, he is a lovely guy and we all care about him very much  Get well soon Ted!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today, slept like a log - couldn't wake up because I was having such compelling dreams and wanted to know how they end!   Sounds wet outside


----------



## Baz.

6.1 for me on this cold and wet morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.4 for me. Sounds very wet outside, was thinking of venturing into town to pick up some bits and pieces for Christmas but may just stay in and snuggle up with Val McDermid. Getting to an exciting bit and had to stop midway through a chapter last night as I couldn’t stay awake. I hate that! Have a thrilling Thursday all and try and stay dry.


----------



## Bexlee

5.4 after a few stubborn hypos yesterday - the ones leaving the cracking headache after. 

Have a good day all


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, bloods stable till 4am then slow drift up 7.6 on waking, had strange dream so blaming that. Still cold wet outside, forecast says frost is on way back

To all those going thru health worries, been there and not nice, try stay positive and hope for best, take care all.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thank you for the good wishes. 4.4 this morning after a can of sugary coke at 3.30am. Managed to avoid hypos but the amount of basal reductions is getting stupid.


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Hi guys Baz again, Ted has gone down to have his eyes checked, also his heart rate is very fast. His care is superb I am amazed the way he is treated I think I will book myself in. I have read him most new posts and he is very sad about the amount of members with real problems but happy most of them are positive with their condition. I have to go now and report back to our group, I have left him with one of his favourite foods Antipasti I think he drinks olive oil by the bottle, as well as other liquids. I will speak with you guys tomorrow good day to you all.



I’m so glad that Ted’s care is superb. Please give him my love xx


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today's score is 4.8 .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@Bexlee any hypo leaves me with a cracking headache so I feel your pain, hope your feeling better soon

@KARNAK I trust your still being well looked after, thinking of you my lovely

Anyways it was a 5.5 for me, not much on today, got to get the iron and the ironing board out as Bruce is needing his shirt, tie and trousers ironed for a funeral tomorrow, one of his darting buddies was away on a trip (in Scotland) with his family last week when he suffered a massive heart attack, he was only 38 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 12.2 here - that’ll be last night’s lasagne. It was very heavy on the bubbling cheese, so was still being digested after Apidra had finished its shift and gone home. 

Glad to hear your sore toe’s been attended to @Flower. Fingers crossed it heals nicely.

Get well soon @KARNAK.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here.Went to bed on a 9.5, so at least it’s consistent. Didn’t correct before bed, as I'd done a load of gardening yesterday and the Gardening Hypo fairy had popped by, didn’t want a second overnight visit from her!
Best wishes, Ted,@KARNAK, and thank you Baz for keeping us posted.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, lovely dry bright start today though don’t think it will last. 7.6 for me and off to the drs for a blood test as D team want up-to-date results for my appt next week. 
Hugs to all our poorly friends, @AJLang , @Flower and dear @KARNAK , we are all thinking of you xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's "put the bins out" day - it's definitely raining. 
In fact, it’s absolutely peeing down – got drenched on the short trip out and back.

Still *5.5* to report this morning, which was nice.

Have a dry day, everybody.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today, which although higher than I would like I didn't think was too bad as I forgot to take my tea-time Metformin as I was out for dinner.

Baz - thank you for the updates on Ted,  please pass on my love and good wishes as Ted is very supportive of us all.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good day folks. I awoke to a 7.9 and a cut glass throat, banging headache & a chesty cough. Arrrgggghhhhhh! Feeling pretty yukky but hey ho that's nothing compared to others health problems. 
Honey & lemon drinks at the ready + painkillers ~ I'm going back to bed now. 
Take care everyone.
WL


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz here for Ted, I have read him today's posts. His first reading was 6.3 so I assume that is within range, he wants to know what sort of dreams Northerner  is having to help him sleep. He sends his love to all of you and best wishes to Ralph for tomorrow, he maybe transferred to the local private hospital I didn't even know he had private medical insurance no wonder he gets treated like a lord. l can't believe I am using a ten year old BlackBerry play book to type his messages, slow or what tight sod will not buy an ipad. His son wants to come down from Grimsby but he won't have it, he has just started a new job and Ted doesn't want to compromise his position he says Skype is good enough he can see slightly out of his left eye and the nurses are always available to help him. I now understand why he spends a good deal ofabas time on the forum with such wonderful people, so much support. Goodbye for now speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz here for Ted, I have read him today's posts. His first reading was 6.3 so I assume that is within range, he wants to know what sort of dreams Northerner  is having to help him sleep. He sends his love to all of you and best wishes to Ralph for tomorrow, he maybe transferred to the local private hospital I didn't even know he had private medical insurance no wonder he gets treated like a lord. l can't believe I am using a ten year old BlackBerry play book to type his messages, slow or what tight sod will not buy an ipad. His son wants to come down from Grimsby but he won't have it, he has just started a new job and Ted doesn't want to compromise his position he says Skype is good enough he can see slightly out of his left eye and the nurses are always available to help him. I now understand why he spends a good deal ofabas time on the forum with such wonderful people, so much support. Goodbye for now speak with you tomorrow.


Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to let us know how Ted is getting on, thank goodness he has good people around him such as yourself. Please send him my love and wishes that he improves very soon.  Sue xx


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz here for Ted, I have read him today's posts. His first reading was 6.3 so I assume that is within range, he wants to know what sort of dreams Northerner  is having to help him sleep. He sends his love to all of you and best wishes to Ralph for tomorrow, he maybe transferred to the local private hospital I didn't even know he had private medical insurance no wonder he gets treated like a lord. l can't believe I am using a ten year old BlackBerry play book to type his messages, slow or what tight sod will not buy an ipad. His son wants to come down from Grimsby but he won't have it, he has just started a new job and Ted doesn't want to compromise his position he says Skype is good enough he can see slightly out of his left eye and the nurses are always available to help him. I now understand why he spends a good deal ofabas time on the forum with such wonderful people, so much support. Goodbye for now speak with you tomorrow.


Thanks again Baz  You can tell Ted, I wish I could remember my dreams but they are instantly forgotten the second I wake up!   They probably involve Kate Bush, that's all I'm saying


----------



## AJLang

Lol Northerner’s dreams about Kate Bush are probably x-rated. Thank you Baz for updating us and continued love and hugs to Ted xx


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK stay strong Ted, we'll always be here for you when you need us xx


----------



## Bexlee

Good to hear @KARNAK is doing ok. Take it easy Ted. 

Thanks @Kaylz I’m all good now even after a 3 hour parents evening. Long and brain draining but great to see happy kids and happy parents! makes it worth while. 

hope everyone else stayed well and dry today


----------



## Ralph-YK

Northerner said:


> Thanks again Baz  You can tell Ted, I wish I could remember my dreams but they are instantly forgotten the second I wake up!   They probably involve Kate Bush, that's all I'm saying


Kate Bush is *Not* forgettable.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  First here at this time?  4.4 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Looks like a car window scraping sort of morning..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.8 for this morning 

So glad it’s the weekend I’m in need of exercise and fresh air and the weather looks promising too


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A very lovely 6.3 this morning and an absolutely wonderful straight line through the night


----------



## Bloden

Snap @Northerner.  4.4 here too (but no dreams about Ms Bush).

A BlackBerry playbook, haha, that was my first tablet. It had a whoopee cushion on it - Bloden hated it, she’s v prim n proper for a big shaggy dog. Thanks Baz for the update. Get well soon @KARNAK.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.3, freezing outside with frost on car.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

4.5 for me this morning, got Bruce's stuff ironed yesterday morning and apparently he's planning on being here for 8 to get a shower, funeral is at half 12 but I wont be going

@Bloden may I ask what site you use for your Tresiba please?

Have a great day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Freezing here, but still dull! I don’t mind cold if the trade off is sunshine, but this is the worst of both worlds.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Going out with my daughter today for lunch at our local garden centre and have a mooch round so probably carb fuelled. 
Have to laugh I’ve only just noticed that the food diary sheet that I was sent has a picture of a huge plate of pasta for the evening meal, who on earth decided on that? 
Love to @KARNAK and all who aren’t well.
Have a good day, stay warm x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning folks
> @Bloden may I ask what site you use for your Tresiba please?
> Have a great day folks
> xx



I stick it in my thighs @Kaylz. (And usually get a bruise). Where do you jab?


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.3 for me, with a blinding headache and a foul mood, probably all connected to the high number, going to do some work from home before heading into the office as in the mood I am in I can't face sitting on the A13 for an hour or more for a journey that should take 15 mins, that is the joys of being moved by company to a different office location, that although still a good 10 or more miles outside of London, means I have to travel on the London bound carriage way to Dagenham which is a very busy place itself with lots of industrial parks and warehousing.  See I told you I was in a bad mood.

Baz thank you for your updates on Ted, as always give him our love and best wishes and I hope he continues to improve and gets the move to the private hospital.  Thank you being with him as much as you are. I can understand his son wanting to come down to be with him, but Ted is obviously in full parent mode of wanting his son to not jeopardise his job, my dad was the same when he was in hospital.

Take care everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I stick it in my thighs @Kaylz. (And usually get a bruise). Where do you jab?


Thanks my lovely, I generally do my butt (well my mum does since my "incident" doing it myself there) but she's got a late evening Christmas meal thing in a couple of weeks for her work so don't want her to rush it just to get home to do my basal so I'll just do it in my thigh I think  xx


----------



## eggyg

Brrr! -4 this morning. But we’ve been promised glorious sunshine when the sun decides to rise from it’s pit! 6.7 this frosty morn. Babysitting day and we’re going into town this morning and will take in some luncheon whilst there. Have a fab day and TGIF for all you wage slaves.


----------



## Hazel

Well forgot to test this morning, and left my kit at home

Had to leave home at 7 to make a 2 and a half bus journey to a wee cottage hospital for my appt with the neurology  
Consultant.

Fingers crossed it is not going to be as awful as I fear


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 9.3 for me, with a blinding headache and a foul mood, probably all connected to the high number, going to do some work from home before heading into the office as in the mood I am in I can't face sitting on the A13 for an hour or more for a journey that should take 15 mins, that is the joys of being moved by company to a different office location, that although still a good 10 or more miles outside of London, means I have to travel on the London bound carriage way to Dagenham which is a very busy place itself with lots of industrial parks and warehousing. See I told you I was in a bad mood.


Grr! So annoying when companies do that  The first company I worked for was a pleasant ten-minute walk from my house, then they moved across town which involved two bus journeys/over an hour travelling, although I did usually run home which took about half an hour  Then they moved again to another town that involved an hour's bus journey on the way there (with only ONE bus that would get me to work in time), and coming back I used to run to the tram stop, ride the tram for about half an hour, then have to get off and run the last 2 miles home!   I stuck it out for about a year then got another job! 

I hope you feel much better soon and have a more pleasant, swift journey in


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Well forgot to test this morning, and left my kit at home
> 
> Had to leave home at 7 to make a 2 and a half bus journey to a wee cottage hospital for my appt with the neurology
> Consultant.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is not going to be as awful as I fear


Good luck @Hazel, I hope all goes well for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Best wishes to @KARNAK - for a speedy improvement.
*1.5* this morning. 
The temperature that is.
My reading is a great big *5.2*
Woohoo - my first ever.

Have a great day everybody.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Well forgot to test this morning, and left my kit at home
> 
> Had to leave home at 7 to make a 2 and a half bus journey to a wee cottage hospital for my appt with the neurology
> Consultant.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is not going to be as awful as I fear


Good luck hazel with your appointment, hope it goes really well x


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Best wishes to @KARNAK - for a speedy improvement.
> *1.5* this morning.
> The temperature that is.
> My reading is a great big *5.2*
> Woohoo - my first ever.
> 
> Have a great day everybody.
> 
> Dez


Congrats on your HS, never had one myself so there’s hope for me yet haha x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Well forgot to test this morning, and left my kit at home
> 
> Had to leave home at 7 to make a 2 and a half bus journey to a wee cottage hospital for my appt with the neurology
> Consultant.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is not going to be as awful as I fear





Northerner said:


> Grr! So annoying when companies do that  The first company I worked for was a pleasant ten-minute walk from my house, then they moved across town which involved two bus journeys/over an hour travelling, although I did usually run home which took about half an hour  Then they moved again to another town that involved an hour's bus journey on the way there (with only ONE bus that would get me to work in time), and coming back I used to run to the tram stop, ride the tram for about half an hour, then have to get off and run the last 2 miles home!   I stuck it out for about a year then got another job!
> 
> I hope you feel much better soon and have a more pleasant, swift journey in


I feel bad now for having a moan, as at least I go by car, although Monday when I was stuck for an hour and a half, I thought I could have got the train and been here quicker, as I am 20 mins walk from the station, Dagenham Dock station is only 3 stops away on the train, then about 30 mins walk to office from there.  But as least I am in the warm and dry singing along to the radio.  Just a shame as although my old office was 30 mins drive away I was going in the opposite direction to most of the traffic on back roads, and our office was in a lovely location on the edge of a town, but near the country park that I would walk around in my lunch break, but the building got sold to be turned into housing stock.  Oh well I think this is called progress.

@ Hazel - I hope the appointment goes well and you are not too tired after that journey to and from the hospital.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks everyone, she was lovely.

Lots of tests, very unsteady on my feet, tests showed a very slight weakness on my left side.

Referred for MRI and CT  head scans.
These will take up to 3 months and back to see her in June 2020.

MRI to show blood clots, signs of TIAs

CT to show sinus issues.

I suppose I did not expect any full answers today.

Really all she said was she thinks there is more than one issue.     Hayho


----------



## AJLang

Love and hugs Hazel. I hope the scans don’t show anything worrying but it’s horrible while you wait for the results. I’m really glad that your neurologist is lovely xx


----------



## Ljc

@Hazel . I hope the tests show n9thung untoward.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 6.7.  Going by the graph I have been on a slow downward slope since my pre bed 9.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, sooo close! But look - can I have a double gold star and a special hat for a 90-day waking House Special?


----------



## Baz.

6.1 for me this morning making it a weekly average of 6.8 for the last seven days


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 4.8 today. 




Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today, sooo close! But look - can I have a double gold star and a special hat for a 90-day waking House Special?
> 
> View attachment 12672



Excellent 90 day HS work @Northerner  your request for additional gold stars and special hat will need to be referred to the Diabetes Fairy for special approval. Don’t hold your breath...


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 4.3, prefer to be in 5's 6's but never mind.  Hard frost on car, planted young shrubs in summer so hope they survive low temp.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.9 at 6am going to 5.0 at 6:45am, don't know how as I've barely slept, who in their right mind winds an under 3 year old up and allows them to run around the house until after 11pm! Especially when they have downstairs neighbours, absolutely no consideration or respect for people and I'm thoroughly sick fed up of it, to top it off the couple across the back shut the dog out in the garden again so that was barking as per 

End of rant, have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, on a cold and frosty morning.
Impressive, @Northerner, I hope the DF breaks open her bag of gold stars.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

I think it's almost cold enough to be thinking about putting my big coat on when I venture outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, -4.2 on our outside thermometer. A surprising 6.1 after yesterday’s antics ( see separate thread). Today I will mostly be sitting in my PJs eating codeine. Have a sunny and sparkly Saturday everyone. @Ralph-YK and @KARNAK thought I was going to be joining you in a hospital this morning. Hope you’re both improving.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely, I generally do my butt (well my mum does since my "incident" doing it myself there) but she's got a late evening Christmas meal thing in a couple of weeks for her work so don't want her to rush it just to get home to do my basal so I'll just do it in my thigh I think  xx


Oh, so the bum’s okay too? Mine’s gotten so big recently, hahaha, I deffo couldn’t miss. Thanks for the info.

Morning all. 4.4 here.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 10.0 this morning,

Very frosting and icy on Oscar walk so doing a cycling re-route on dockside roads - giving it another hour then off I go


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all, a bitterly.cold, sunny start today, -5

5.4 for me.

Could do with staying in, but will need to brace myself for a trip to the shops.

Enjoy your weekend people


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Oh, so the bum’s okay too? Mine’s gotten so big recently, hahaha, I deffo couldn’t miss. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Morning all. 4.4 here.


Yep bums perfectly fine lol, its actually where the DSN suggested I do my Tresiba after only using my stomach for every injection for the first month after diagnosis xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, cold bright day today. Haven’t tested today, have been doing food diary for D appt coming up and fed up with the problem of getting any blood. My fingertips are always cold and it takes 2,3, or sometimes 4 attempts to get any blood. I have checked the link about finger pricking but it is blooming awkward to get any. Can’t understand it as I type a lot for work and fingers work perfectly but always cool/cold.
@Hazel glad your neurologist was nice and hope all goes well.  @Flower hope your foot is improving and dear @KARNAK hope things are moving in the right direction, we are thinking of you.
Have a good weekend all, I am cleaning house and putting decorations up tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late signing in again!
Woke up to a 6.1 earlier this morning.

Have a great Saturday/extended Black Friday 

Dez


----------



## zoombapup

SueEK said:


> Morning all, cold bright day today. Haven’t tested today, have been doing food diary for D appt coming up and fed up with the problem of getting any blood. My fingertips are always cold and it takes 2,3, or sometimes 4 attempts to get any blood. I have checked the link about finger pricking but it is blooming awkward to get any. Can’t understand it as I type a lot for work and fingers work perfectly but always cool/cold.
> @Hazel glad your neurologist was nice and hope all goes well.  @Flower hope your foot is improving and dear @KARNAK hope things are moving in the right direction, we are thinking of you.
> Have a good weekend all, I am cleaning house and putting decorations up tomorrow!! Xx



Hey Sue, have you thought of asking your GP for a new finger pricker? When  I was first diagnosed the hospital gave me one and it used to take me 3-4 attempts, even at max depth. Then the diabetic nurse at my GP took pity on me and gave me another one to try (I was complaining about the need to do it so many times and didn't know any better). Turns out the new finger pricker was FAR more reliable than the old one. No more multiple-attempt issues! So maybe you have the same thing? Just a pricker where the needle doesn't go in far enough? Worth asking for a new one when you next go for the lancels etc.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all.
I tested twice this morning ~ 16.3 and 15.7 Arrrrgggghhhh!
I think I might be excused these high numbers due to being prescribed Prednisone and Doxycycline yesterday for a chest infection ~ powerful drugs!
@KARNAK I trust you are on the road to making a good recovery. Lots of love and (((HUGE GENTLE HUGS))) Many thanks Baz for regular updates, you are a great supporter & friend to Ted.
@Hazel Good to hear you had a positive consultation with Neuro.
Take care everyone and for those feeling under the weather I hope you feel better soon.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 11.4 for this morning-.
> 
> On a brighter note my HBA1c result came back as 53%. As this is in range my DSN has discharged me back to my DN ar doctors surger - so the insulin dosages is working, I had my doubts with such high morning reads.


That's wonderful news @Rob51 bet you're pleased as punch 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning 6.4 today late on parade as my new fast broadband isn’t so fast today
> 
> Sending best wishes to everyone dealing with tough stuff at present.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes about my foot. Plaster cast modified so it isn’t cutting across my big toe, dressing on toe and a protective sort of little hat for it. Here’s hoping my skin might just mend - that would be a novelty!


Good to hear your biggy toe is sorted now @Flower and everything crossed that your skin will repair itself. Thinking of you as per
WL x


----------



## SueEK

zoombapup said:


> Hey Sue, have you thought of asking your GP for a new finger pricker? When  I was first diagnosed the hospital gave me one and it used to take me 3-4 attempts, even at max depth. Then the diabetic nurse at my GP took pity on me and gave me another one to try (I was complaining about the need to do it so many times and didn't know any better). Turns out the new finger pricker was FAR more reliable than the old one. No more multiple-attempt issues! So maybe you have the same thing? Just a pricker where the needle doesn't go in far enough? Worth asking for a new one when you next go for the lancels etc.


Thanks, I do have a depth indicator on mine so guess I could try turning it up one. I was given mine by work (GP surgery) so think it’s a pretty good one but thanks for the advice x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today, sooo close! But look - can I have a double gold star and a special hat for a 90-day waking House Special?
> 
> View attachment 12672


Double Gold Star and hat awarded @Northerner! HeeHee!
  
WL


----------



## karloc

Morning all , today's score is a 4.6


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz here for Ted, I have not been into see him yet he has been transferred to the private hospital. I am in his apartment so can use his main computer, his staff nurse phoned yesterday to tell me it probably was not worth me coming in as he will have to undergo a series of tests through out the day. I shall go and see him today and report any new info back to you, his brother is coming up from Cornwall he has a restaurant there and left his wife in charge, no doubt he will bring a load of cooked meals to go in the freezer. Well I better get on with the chores he gave me so speak with you all later.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me this morning. Thank you for keeping us updated Baz.


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all

I woke up to a 4.5 this morning. My consultant advised dropping my insulatard slightly as I was ‘sailing close to the wind’ with low 4s every morning. I’ve dropped from 9 to 7 and still seem to be in the 4s. He will advise further when I see him again on Friday next week. 

Almost 15 weeks pregnant now. Getting anxious to see a bump and feel baby love as we are approaching the stage I lost Lumi at. Trying to stay calm and positive. On the plus side my levels have been fantastic through this pregnancy with only a few high numbers which the consultant isn’t worried about at all.


----------



## karloc

Morning all  today it's my highest score ever of 6.2 .
No real surprise, My first 'normal' meal since joining this club - Chinese take away - its was good. 2 hour post-prandial was 7.7 which I am pretty happy with. Now to see how long it will take to bring my BGs down a few points again


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. -5.4 on the outdoor thermometer, 6.4 on the indoor BG meter. Slept a bit better in between waking, if you know what I mean. Have got up as the pain in my back was just unbearable, two codeine for breakfast. Usually on a lovely frosty day like this we would have headed for the fells, I’ll just be headed for the sofa, again. I am not a very patient patient. Have a smashing Sunday.


----------



## Rob51

wirralass said:


> That's wonderful news @Rob51 bet you're pleased as punch
> WL


Hi Wirralass
Yes I am very happy with results just got to keep my levels there now


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.0 for this morning.

off to golf club shortly for my winter league game


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, my it is cold today!

5.6 for me.. better than all those 6's I still have no explanation for.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

@eggyg you just rest up and take it easy, must've been a really worrying time for you

5.7 for me this very frosting morning, got to pop out this afternoon and head to the shops with my grandad to pick out some Christmas cards, I write his out and me and my mum like cute which he NEVER buys so he's asked me to go along with him and pick them, my dad should be through tonight so I'll get away for some shopping too, not much else on as Bruce has pulled the big muscle in his chest and is feeling it from front to back so he cant do much

Have a nice day peeps
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 

 

Brr!  December already!  At least it's only about 3 weeks until the days start getting longer again and we'll be heading towards Spring 

Showing off this morning  A great illustration of the Circadian cycle, with a very slight dip at 3 am (right in the middle of the graph) when my blood sugar was at its lowest, then a tiny rise back up again


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.1 on waking after going to bed on 6.2, slept well.  Freezing again, everything looks beautiful  covered in frost, breakfast shower then long walk with dog.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Must be cold, the woodpeckers were hammering away at the bird feeders yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on your HS Northie, 

7 for me today, but used my inhaler in the early hours and volterol on my wrist and leg so I could go running on this cold and frosty morning.  Last thing I ate yesterday was steak, and mixed salad so don't think that would have caused a 7.


----------



## Baz.

good morning from a cold and ice cumbria  it a 7.7 reading for me today


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> good morning from a cold and ice cumbria  it a 7.7 reading for me today


I’m also in Cumbria Baz. -5 in Carlisle. It looks lovely but so cold!


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch, up here on a whopping 10.9. Over treated a 3am hypo , I’ll get it right one day I just know I will...

Nice HS @Northerner  

I hope things are improving for you @KARNAK and @Ralph-YK 

Have a pleasant Sunday


----------



## Wirrallass

Rob51 said:


> Hi Wirralass
> Yes I am very happy with results just got to keep my levels there now


Hi Rob you can and will do it with tenacity and sheer determination. I was dx on 53 and after an intolerance to 'Metfartin' I chose to go down the route of low carb diet and exercise. It took a slow 16 months but I eventually put my diabetes into remission with an Hba1c of 31. So it is doable.....and remember we are a friendly bunch of sods here and will lend our support so you're not on your own in your quest to succeed. Good luck and do keep us updated with your progress won't you?
Take care.
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another *5.2 *for me this morning.
Are these house specials like buses?
You never see one for ages then 2 or 3 of them come in a short space of time.

Sod's Law dictates that the above statement means I'll never get another one.

Have a great start to December.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here. I’m in the corner with @Flower this morning, having overtreated a 3am hypo.


----------



## SueEK

5.6 this morning with a thumping headache after a humongous 15.6 last night. Completely my fault as had pie and chips after really busy day non-stop cleaning. They have changed their pies which were bigger than normal and after a 90 minute wait for them I pigged out and ate the lot, something I definitely won’t be doing again. Had never had a figure anywhere near to that so was a real shock. Live and learn I guess.
Love to @KARNAK thank you Baz for the updates.  Glad all is going well @merrymunky .  Take good care @eggyg.
Have a good Sunday, have to finish cleaning and put Christmas tree up if I can hold my head up long enough x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I woke up to a nice 5.7 after correcting an 11.5 at 1am.
Congratulations on the house special @Northerner.
How are you Ted @KARNAK  and @Ralph-YK? I’ve been thinking about both of you xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, another cold one, -4.


Late dinner last night, so 6.3 note to self, do not leave dinner till 11pm


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner 
@MeeTooTeeTwo 
Congrats on your house speshies
 
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

A lie-in! We never have a lie-in...missed the best of the day tho, sun’s just gone in.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks. It's a Brrrrrr ccccold frosty one today!
Officially zero° here but outside temperature gauge reads -3°
Wrap up warm guys & gals and mind your step on the frosty pavements. Very pretty and all that but could be lethal as @eggyg knows all too well.
Take care everyone.
WL
Edited to add photo.


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits.


----------



## Wirrallass

Back again!
Todays Bg readings 14.6 and 14.3. Wtfuf is going on? Lower than yesterday's 16.3 & 15.7. I didn't realise that very strong meds impacted bgs. I still have a temperature tho ~ could this be the reason my bgls are high I wonder? Anyone? I dont have much of an appetite so it can't be out down to eating what I shouldn't.
I'm keeping myself hydrated too with plenty of water. Just going through the motions here & waffling!
Anyway I have an appointment to see my GP on Tuesday ~ maybe she can shed some light.
WL


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on your HS @Northerner and @MeeTooTeeTwo, I hope I haven't missed anyone.  

5.3 for me today .
They said it’s not so cold as yesterday here in Kent  today, I don’t believe them. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Back again!
> Todays Bg readings 14.6 and 14.3. Wtfuf is going on? Lower than yesterday's 16.3 & 15.7. I didn't realise that very strong meds impacted bgs. I still have a temperature tho ~ could this be the reason my bgls are high I wonder? Anyone? I dont have much of an appetite so it can't be out down to eating what I shouldn't.
> I'm keeping myself hydrated too with plenty of water. Just going through the motions here & waffling!
> Anyway I have an appointment to see my GP on Tuesday ~ maybe she can shed some light.
> WL


I hope you’re better soon.
Any infection can affect our BG,  if your on steroids they usually affects it massively


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I hope you’re better soon.
> Any infection can affect our BG,  if your on steroids they usually affects it massively


Thank you Lin. I appreciate. I am on steroids + strong anti.b's too so I reckon that will account for the high numbers.
WL


----------



## Ditto

Brrr, parky innit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good morning all, white rabbits white rabbits white rabbits. 8.2 @ 7.04am getting higher all the time, need to get a handle on it. I have a review soon.

Hope you get that sorted WL, high numbers are so worrying. At least you know it's the steroids then and temporary?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz here for Ted, I am in his apartment once again staff asked me to bring in the rest of his glasses to have them checked. So I thought while I am here will give you an update, his morning result was 8.9 and when I left him it was 6.4. His left eye has stopped weeping and he can see quite clearly out of it but not with his normal glasses on, hence the need for his other glasses to be checked. His right eye is still covered he had a bleed at the back of it a consultant from Moorfields in London will be down tomorrow visiting Torbay hospital and has agreed to visit him at the private hospital, no doubt for a nice fee. Its very sunny over Torbay with an outside temperature of 13 degrees centigrade, he says I have to tell you that to make you jealous. Well I better get going I take the wife out for dinner every Sunday but I will drop his glasses off first, he sends his love to everyone and may be able to post this evening on his Blackberry play book, see you later people.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz here for Ted, I am in his apartment once again staff asked me to bring in the rest of his glasses to have them checked. So I thought while I am here will give you an update, his morning result was 8.9 and when I left him it was 6.4. His left eye has stopped weeping and he can see quite clearly out of it but not with his normal glasses on, hence the need for his other glasses to be checked. His right eye is still covered he had a bleed at the back of it a consultant from Moorfields in London will be down tomorrow visiting Torbay hospital and has agreed to visit him at the private hospital, no doubt for a nice fee. Its very sunny over Torbay with an outside temperature of 13 degrees centigrade, he says I have to tell you that to make you jealous. Well I better get going I take the wife out for dinner every Sunday but I will drop his glasses off first, he sends his love to everyone and may be able to post this evening on his Blackberry play book, see you later people.


Thanks Baz, and for all that you are doing for our mate Ted  Good to hear a Moorfields consultant will be seeing him, they know their stuff


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Baz good to hear Ted is settled in a private hospital now. He'll receive A1 treatment there for sure. No doubt he'll be spoiled for choice with favourable menues too. He deserves it after all he's going through. As already said about a Consultant visiting him tomorrow and hope he will give a good prognosis re Ted's right eye.
Sending love & {{{{{hugs}}}} and good wishes for a speedy recovery. (We miss you on the forum) Hopefully you can then look to being discharged to return home to enjoy all your home comforts.
Take care both of you and thanks again for your latest update Baz. It is appreciated.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits.
> View attachment 12687


But but but....your rabbits have black ears & noses!!! If you're tech savvy & clever enough you can paint them white!!! Hmm!
Joking apart your bunnies are cute as they are Lin.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Brrr, parky innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all, white rabbits white rabbits white rabbits. 8.2 @ 7.04am getting higher all the time, need to get a handle on it. I have a review soon.
> 
> Hope you get that sorted WL, high numbers are so worrying. At least you know it's the steroids then and temporary?


Ditto drink loads & loads of water throughout the days & evenings to bring down your numbers. 
I've tried taking a leaf out of my own book but it's not working for me atm but thank you for your kind well wishes. Temporary I hope.
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

karloc said:


> Morning all  today it's my highest score ever of 6.2 .
> No real surprise, My first 'normal' meal since joining this club - Chinese take away - its was good. 2 hour post-prandial was 7.7 which I am pretty happy with. Now to see how long it will take to bring my BGs down a few points again



@karloc *May the fours be with you! *


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Baz.

I have a 8.0 here this morning  and a load of ice outside


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning 6.9 this morning, woke at 5.15 so decided to get up take dog out, absolutely freezing cold face was numb time got back home,  lovely days so can't complain.


----------



## zoombapup

Back to my usual 5.7 this morning. Woke up a bit early (05:38) but that's ok as my car takes ages to defrost anyway. Looking forward to today as its my last official class of the semester. Then its all good from here until Xmas.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, managed a 9.25km run yesterday, was hoping for 10 but my friend needed the bathroom so we took a short cut back to our  cars.

@wirralass hope those numbers start dropping soon.

Baz thank you for keeping us updated on Ted and for being there for him.

Not sure how well I am going to do today, we have our Christmas themed bring and share lunch at work today, I have packed a chicken salad to try and minimise the damage, but one of my colleagues will be bringing in his wife's samosas and they are so lovely I have to have one.  Then out for a Christmas meal this evening, taking my mum along so didn't want to cancel when I realised it was Christmas bring and share lunch.  I have ordered soup and traditional turkey dinner, so I can go light on the potatoes and don't have a dessert.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Haven't looked at the outside world yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

wirralass said:


> Hi Rob you can and will do it with tenacity and sheer determination. I was dx on 53 and after an intolerance to 'Metfartin' I chose to go down the route of low carb diet and exercise. It took a slow 16 months but I eventually put my diabetes into remission with an Hba1c of 31. So it is doable.....and remember we are a friendly bunch of sods here and will lend our support so you're not on your own in your quest to succeed. Good luck and do keep us updated with your progress won't you?
> Take care.
> WL


Thanks, yes I exercise every day and weekends gets me out cycling and golfing although summer will see me Saturday and Sunday golfing and Tuesday Thursday cycling take care too


----------



## karloc

Morning again  and back to 4.5  yay


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.5 for this morning.

off to work shortly busy week want to avoid this Saturday working as planning a 20 mile cycling ride but much is dependent on weather and how the week unfolds


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A House Spesh here!

Brrr. Looks chilly out there. A double bobble hat day, methinks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.7 for me this morning after waking up with yet another cold  I blame the woman coughing her germs all around the health centre waiting room on Tuesday, like seriously why are there so many people that don’t cover their mouths when coughing and spluttering everywhere? Nose is blocked as anything and cant breathe out of it, not sure what the weather is like as still pitch black but there was a couple of inches of frost on the cars when we got back just after 7pm last night so I imagine it'll still be like that

Have a nice day everyone 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, the red wine effect.
Congrats on the HS,@Bloden!


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> 6.7 for me this morning after waking up with yet another cold  I blame the woman coughing her germs all around the health centre waiting room on Tuesday, like seriously why are there so many people that don’t cover their mouths when coughing and spluttering everywhere? Nose is blocked as anything and cant breathe out of it, not sure what the weather is like as still pitch black but there was a couple of inches of frost on the cars when we got back just after 7pm last night so I imagine it'll still be like that
> 
> Have a nice day everyone
> xx


I've got my annual review at the surgery today, so I'm hoping there won't be too many sick people around - greatest risk to my health is when I have to go to the surgery or hospital! 

Hope you feel better soon @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} Oops! Shouldn't have hugged you, now I'll probably get it!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh here!
> 
> Brrr. Looks chilly out there. A double bobble hat day, methinks.


Congratulations!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 

I’ll join you @Bloden on the House Special step with with a rather lovely Monday 5.2 

Hope you have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A bit milder today “ only” -3! 6.4 for me though, must be all the exercise I’m getting through the night trying to get comfortable! Trust me to fall on my sleeping position side. A spectacular giant multi coloured bruise is now virtually covering my entire left buttock and is now staring down my left thigh. Another day pottering about, albeit very slowly. Have a good all wherever you are and whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I've got my annual review at the surgery today, so I'm hoping there won't be too many sick people around - greatest risk to my health is when I have to go to the surgery or hospital!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}} Oops! Shouldn't have hugged you, now I'll probably get it!


I bet if they weren't having supply issues with the self administering injection I would've been fine, it reminded me of that campaign a few years ago, you know the catch it, bin it, kill it one, they actually used to have that on a poster on the wall up there, good luck today and I hope you show no signs of lurgies in the next few days

That 2nd part really made me laugh, we'll say I've got a mask on, you'll be fine 
xx


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning
> 
> I’ll join you @Bloden on the House Special step with with a rather lovely Monday 5.2
> 
> Hope you have a good day


Congratulations!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8 *this morning. 
OMG it's now Cyber Monday - I wonder how long that will last until. 
More e-mails from all the suppliers I've ever bought from, urging me to buy the same thing again at a fictitious reduced price. 

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Hazel

It is freezing this morning, 6.2.

I think I overtreated a hypo at 3am


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz here for Ted, the Moorfields Consultant is with him as we speak. Ted had a bad night BP, temperature both up and vomiting, he also complains his feet are very painful. I do not know what his waking number is although his last one was heading for 30, I know this is very high but I do not know what it really means as far as his health is concerned. The staff nurse said they were trying to stop him going into keto something I really did not understand you will probably know. I asked if it was okay to inform his friends on the forum and he said tell them the truth so I have, speak with you later good people and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks.
I've not long woken up after sleeping for 12!hours solid. Just tested.....

....and BINGO! 6.3 & 6.7. So back to more reasonable numbers at last! Still coughing for the Army which is concerning.
Haven't read any posts yet so I hope all is well with you. Have a good day everyone.
Take care
WL
Edited.


----------



## Ditto

G'day y'all. I didn't do mine, just wasn't up to tussling with getting any blood out, had a bad night. Hope you're all enjoying your Mondays. 

Baz thank you for keeping us posted, I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz here for Ted, the Moorfields Consultant is with him as we speak. Ted had a bad night BP, temperature both up and vomiting, he also complains his feet are very painful. I do not know what his waking number is although his last one was heading for 30, I know this is very high but I do not know what it really means as far as his health is concerned. The staff nurse said they were trying to stop him going into keto something I really did not understand you will probably know. I asked if it was okay to inform his friends on the forum and he said tell them the truth so I have, speak with you later good people and I will keep you updated.


Thank you for updating us Baz.  Ted @KARNAK really is suffering.  It is good that they were on the ball about his blood sugars because if the had continued to get higher then it could be very risky. Please send him my continued love and best wishes xx


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK thanks Baz for keeping us updated, I hope things start getting better for you ASAP Ted, we are all thinking of you, sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Wirrallass

@Grannyloraine Thank you. There was an improvement Monday morning so fingers crossed my numbers stay lower than they have been.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. A House Spesh here!
> 
> Brrr. Looks chilly out there. A double bobble hat day, methinks.


Congrats on your HS Bloden.
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Good morning
> 
> I’ll join you @Bloden on the House Special step with with a rather lovely Monday 5.2
> 
> Hope you have a good day


Congratulations on your House Speshie Flower
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....or is it too early for you to crawl out from under your warm duvets?
WL


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.7 on waking, in bed by 9 again and slept well.  Cold damp morning, prefer the frost.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Baz here for Ted, the Moorfields Consultant is with him as we speak. Ted had a bad night BP, temperature both up and vomiting, he also complains his feet are very painful. I do not know what his waking number is although his last one was heading for 30, I know this is very high but I do not know what it really means as far as his health is concerned. The staff nurse said they were trying to stop him going into keto something I really did not understand you will probably know. I asked if it was okay to inform his friends on the forum and he said tell them the truth so I have, speak with you later good people and I will keep you updated.


Thanks Baz. Very sorry to hear that Ted had a bad night  I hope that he is feeling much better now  It sounds like perhaps his insulin wasn't working to keep his blood sugar levels steady, I'm hoping they didn't forget to give him his injection  Hopefully it is under control now, and he is in the best place to be monitored. High blood sugar levels can make you feel very sick, and can also exacerbate the nerve pain in your feet - I have experienced this myself and it is miserable  He will have been tested for ketones, which can build up when levels are high and can be dangerous. Ted can experience quite big swings in his blood sugar control, so there needs to be someone from the hospital keeping a close watch on this aspect of his health and not just be concerned with his eyes, I am hoping there is someone in the private hospital with the necessary knowledge and experience about insulin-controlled diabetes.

Update us when you can, and give my warmest good wishes to Ted for a speedy recovery and back in the comfort of his own home


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today, with a cliff dive and a flatfish  Very blowy in the night, although that appears to have settled down now  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bexlee

6.2 been absolutely flat all night. 
It’s so cold and dark so I have to go to work?! I love when I get there. 

Hope you’re on the mend @KARNAK 
Hope you’re cold isn’t too bad. Stay warm

Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me. 

Short week this week. Off to the snooker in York tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks,

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning.

Another busy day ahead.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.9 here...pasta! 

Well, the builders might come today, they might not...I’d best not hold my breath.


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks for the update on @KARNAK baz. Wish him well from me. X
Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.9 for me after 1 and a half digestive biscuits for a 5.4 at bed time, no idea why it was there as my correction for an unexpected 9.6 pre tea should have left me about 6.5  possibly my lunch dose took longer to be absorbed yesterday, I don't know lol

 Sign on for me today, appointment not until 10:50 but I'm hoping if I go along early and explain that I'm not very well they will see me early, keep feeling dizzy and everything so I really don't want to be left in the other town like this for an hour waiting on the bus 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.8 here! Mine was protein, @Bloden!


----------



## Baz.

another cold one here today and a reading of 7.5 for me


----------



## Flower

Good morning, 3.4 for me. Don’t know why I’m down there 

Thanks for updating us Baz, sending my best wishes to Ted @KARNAK , I hope things have settled for him.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning, but considering I ended up eating 3 roast potatoes, 2 large Yorkshire puds and a chocolate mousse with raspberry sorbet dessert, I am pretty pleased with that, all my determination went out the window when I got to the restaurant. Even took my mums Yorkshire pud, oh well not looking forward to the scales this week.

Baz, thank you for keeping us informed of Teds condition, I hope the hospital have managed to get his numbers down, I have been worried about him reading how things were yesterday.  Please pass on my love and tell him he is in our thoughts.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. I had a much better sleep last night. A 6.7, I’m happy because I’m obviously not moving about and being in pain I did think my BGs would be higher. Had a much better day yesterday, I felt a lot more mobile and upright. I made a pan of Minestrone for lunch and felt fine after that. Might try and have a walk outside today as the frost has gone, didn’t want another accident! Anyways, enough about me. Have a great day everyone and best wishes to @KARNAK and thanks for the updates Baz. Much appreciated. @Ralph-YK hope you got home safe and sound and are recovering well.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got matching numbers this morning.
4.9 on the outside thermometer. 
And *4.9 *on the BG meter. 

Have a great day everyone!

Dez


----------



## Edgar

7.0 this morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning Baz here once again for Ted, he is better this morning they do have a diabetes nurse on site who managed to get his blood sugars under control. He has two drips in his right arm and a machine that administers insulin when needed. I know it's more complicated than that but it seems to be doing the trick, he has had injections in his right eye under the consultants advice and has to have another head scan. He is asking about Ralph so if anyone can update me with information I will relay it to him. A nurse checks on him every 30 minutes and the doctor twice a day, I must admit his suite is very appealing and he wants for nothing, he can even have beer or spirits if the doctor allows it but not at the moment. Oh his morning reading was 17.7 I queried this with the staff nurse who told me his blood sugars need to be reduced slowly or other complications will arise. I hope this is not too long a post but you are all very supportive of each other l understand his loyalty to the forum. Bye for now Ted and Baz.


----------



## SueEK

Hi @KARNAK thank you Baz and my best wishes to Ted. So glad to hear he is being so well looked after and what a wonderful friend he has in you. He is such an important part of this forum and greatly missed but we all want him better and he is in the best place for that to happen.
Ralph has been discharged from hospital and the last we heard was that he was waiting for the transport to take him home along with his prescriptions. I expect we will get an update soon although maybe one of the members knows more.
All our best to you and thank you for your kindness to Ted and for keeping us informed of his progress. Sue xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 4.8 for me today  

Thanks for the update on @KARNAK/Ted Baz  Good to hear he is on the mend, and being well looked after


----------



## MrDaibetes

6.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Baz.

7.2 this morning after having a 4.2 yesterday afternoon and not feeling well at all yesterday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

York here we come.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.4 for this morning 

Cold but dry on my doggy walk this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Got my Welsh group cínio nadolig (Xmas lunch) today. Hopefully, I won’t have run out of basic Welsh before the starters arrive (I suspect a lot of English’ll be spoken) - softly, softly, catchy mwnci!


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> 7.2 this morning after having a 4.2 yesterday afternoon and not feeling well at all yesterday


Hope you have a better day today @baz


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning with the after effects of a migraine and a Trigeminal neuralgia attack.  

Thank you for the updates on Ted, pleased to hear his levels were coming down.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Had our exercise class Xmas lunch yesterday. Indulged in a brie, bacon and cranberry panini, and a coffee with one of the café's home made shortbreads. All guilt-free, we'd done the class first to work up an appetite.
Thank you for keeping us posted about Ted @KARNAK, Baz, we are all thinking about him.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Well I got seen early at the job centre yesterday so managed to pop along to Savers and get some bits I was needing (cotton wool pads, lens wipes and Vaseline body lotion) then the day went to pot, smashed my thumb off the fridge shelf so have a bad bit at the top of my nail now, then after tea I flung myself on the floor between my bed and wall as Bruce managed to let Bubbles out the living room so I had to launch myself to catch him before he got under my bed, jarred my wrist pretty badly 

Anyways 6.1 at 6am, 5.7 45 minutes later, took a biscuit on board for a 6.0 as I'd been out, I have no idea what is going on after the shocking 9 pre tea on Monday and a correction taking me to low 5's, I was is the 5's pre tea last night so reduced my bolus by half a unit! will see how things unfold over a few days and might need to put my basal down a bit, Bruce is making me feel guilty/bad about my control at the moment though with coming through to the kitchen when I'm bedtime snacking and giving it the "your at it again, how many this time" I try not to need a snack but it doesn't seem to register with him that diabetes really can have a mind of its own! 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Bruce is making me feel guilty/bad about my control at the moment though with coming through to the kitchen when I'm bedtime snacking and giving it the "your at it again, how many this time" I try not to need a snack but it doesn't seem to register with him that diabetes really can have a mind of its own!


If. diabetes was controlled by insulin to lower BG, and a pill to raise it, nobody would ever dream of remarking on it if they saw you taking a pill. But because it’s sweet food we treat a low with, it seems to open itself up to comment.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this still dark morning. A 6.4 for me today. It’s a Christmas miracle as I was 11.1 at bedtime, 10.30, last night. I had a day of carb after carb after carb. That’s what happens when I get stir crazy and fed up. Unfortunately, I paid for it at 2am with a really poorly tummy and a sprint ( well fastish walk, which is all I can muster at the moment) to the loo. I felt really ill. Feel fine so far this morning. I was supposed to be getting my haircut and was looking forward to getting out of the house but Mr Eggy doesn’t think it’s a good idea with all that’s going on. I’ve got until 10 o’clock to get my act together and persuade him I’m absolutely fine(ish)! Have a great day all. Thanks Baz @KARNAK for keeping us up to date. Send Ted my regards.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Bruce is making me feel guilty/bad about my control at the moment though with coming through to the kitchen when I'm bedtime snacking and giving it the "your at it again, how many this time" I try not to need a snack but it doesn't seem to register with him that diabetes really can have a mind of its own!


I'd suggest telling him to go and stuff his head up a dead bear's bum, these Muggles know nothing about the frustration of having to eat something whether you want to or not!  

Hope you're not too sore from your injuries and heal quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

“Sprat-weather” This interesting word came up in a crossword the other day.
The dark days of November and December, so called from that being the most favourable season for catching sprats. 
It may also be related to Sprat Day - 9th November - the opening of the London sprat-selling season.

Oh and *6.2* on the dial this morning.

Have a great day!

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I'd suggest telling him to go and stuff his head up a dead bear's bum, these Muggles know nothing about the frustration of having to eat something whether you want to or not!
> 
> Hope you're not too sore from your injuries and heal quickly {{{HUGS}}}


your way with words really does make me laugh!  its not our fault our levels just sometimes don't play ball we want them to! Thanks, Bubbles is quite full on at the moment so becoming very stressful to look after especially when I'm on my own and needing to inject as I'm always anxious he's going to fly across the room and knock into me while I've got the needle in, my old cat sensed he not be near me and stayed still the whole time I was injecting, his at times vicious nature is becoming a bit of a problem too and he certainly has a touch of feral about him so really don't know what to do  xx


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I'd suggest telling him to go and stuff his head up a dead bear's bum, these Muggles know nothing about the frustration of having to eat something whether you want to or not!
> 
> Hope you're not too sore from your injuries and heal quickly {{{HUGS}}}


I am sorry @Northerner and @Kaylz but that has just made me burst out laughing. 
Kaylz, send him round to me I’ll soon sort him out for you, I promise to return him unharmed except for a bit of temporary deafness due to some loud noses ( me shouting) down his lugholes 
I hope you’re not too sore from your injuries.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> I am sorry @Northerner and @Kaylz but that has just made me burst out laughing.
> Kaylz, send him round to me I’ll soon sort him out for you, I promise to return him unharmed except for a bit of temporary deafness due to some loud noses ( me shouting) down his lugholes
> I hope you’re not too sore from your injuries.


Oh please don't apologise, it made me do exactly the same, seems @Northerner has a bit of a dark streak after all! 
I'll send him round when he gets in from work lol
Thanks seems we're mostly all accident prone at the moment  i think when it becomes really icy outside we'd all be safer locking ourselves in and meeting on here haha xx


----------



## Hazel

5.5 for me this morning.

+7, yet I find it colder, but it is dreich, damp dismal, horrible.

Getting my last back tooth pulled this afternoon not, understandably,looking forward to it

New dentist (the guy I saw for years, retired) so do not know if he will understand my phobia about dentists.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 5.5 for me this morning.
> 
> +7, yet I find it colder, but it is dreich, damp dismal, horrible.
> 
> Getting my last back tooth pulled this afternoon not, understandably,looking forward to it
> 
> New dentist (the guy I saw for years, retired) so do not know if he will understand my phobia about dentists.
> Fingers crossed


I hope it all goes smoothly @Hazel, and not too sore afterwards  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello everyone.
Our DF played games with me last night the little dam..sel
I went to bed on a verrrry high (for me) 13.4 but woke to a 6.4. Howz that then I wonder?!
@KARNAKThanks Baz for keeping us updated on Ted's progress. Please give him my love and a (((gentle hug)))
Take care all.
WL


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Glorious sunshine in Sale.  7.7 @ 5.29am not bad considering scotch pie dinner last night, too huge, plus the SlimFast is really sweet. I wish I could find a liquid milk diet that wasn't sweet?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Slimfast isnt good for diabetes ~ have you tried Buttermilk @Ditto? Apparently it's good for the liver.

If you go on line and search for 'Foods to help shrink the liver' you'll find a load of websites quoting foods & drinks.
Chin up.
WL


----------



## Ditto

I googled the best liquid diet for liver and it came up with SlimFast! You could have knocked me down with a feather, so I dunno.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I googled the best liquid diet for liver and it came up with SlimFast! You could have knocked me down with a feather, so I dunno.


Perhaps you could make batches of your favourite soups ~ blitz them ~ freeze them ~ then take out as and when. I have a drawer in my freezer specifically for homemade soups ie scotchbroth; vegetable; celery; chicken & leek are just but a few. Worth a try?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Perhaps you could make batches of your favourite soups ~ blitz them ~ freeze them ~ then take out as and when. I have a drawer in my freezer specifically for homemade soups ie scotchbroth; vegetable; celery; chicken & leek are just but a few. Worth a try?
> WL


.....and soup doesn't lie heavy on the stomach. I personally don't rate Slimfast because of the carb & sugar content ~ and yes it is sweet ~ too sweet for my liking! 
WL


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx


Wonderful to hear from you Ted, you have a lovely friend in Baz and am sorry to hear of his troubles, please send my best wishes to him. Take very good care of yourself and stay exactly where you are until you are much better. Very warm and gentle hugs to you. Sue x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ditto . Try this: Search for food diets for fatty liver....
www.medicalnewstoday.com
WL


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx


Ah, great to hear from you Ted  Please get well soon although I'm wondering if you want to get back home as you appear to be being treated like a King!  It's been really good of Baz to keep us appraised, my best wishes and thanks to him and his wife


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx


Aww Ted thats an unxpected surprise ~ lovely to hear from you. We've all been so worried & concerned for you.
Now you just take things nice and slooooow. Often when one begins to feel better we go charging round like a bull at a gate ~ biggy mistake! Baby steps to start with hun til you've built up your strength.
Be patient ~ eat well ~ and sleep.
(((Hugs))) n love
WL x
Edited to add: 
Baz. I'm truly sorry to hear of your wife's and your health issues. You don't deserve that, neither of you do, you're good people and amazing friend to Ted. Take good care of yourselves do you hear?
WL


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx


welcome back Ted even if it was a fleeting visit, hope you are starting to feel better, sorry to hear about Baz and his wife's troubles too, sending love to you all xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lovely to hear from you Ted, Baz has been very good with his updates, sorry to hear of all his and his wife's poor health, but sounds like you are a great community and give each other lots of support.


----------



## Hazel

Northerner said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly @Hazel, and not too sore afterwards  {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks Alan, very charming young man.

Tooth and root out, a LOT of digging around as root wash rotten and crumbled.     Already very sore.

So off home, painkillers and bed.

I have had dry sockets in the past so need to be vigilant


----------



## Wirrallass

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan, very charming young man.
> 
> Tooth and root out, a LOT of digging around as root wash rotten and crumbled.     Already very sore.
> 
> So off home, painkillers and bed.
> 
> I have had dry sockets in the past so need to be vigilant


Glad it's over & done with Hazel. Yes, painkillers & sleep ~ nothing chewy for dinner tonight ~ then tomorrow you can look forward to 
salt mouth washes! NOT!!
Take care
WL


----------



## Flower

Lovely to hear from you Ted @KARNAK ,keep up the good work improving daily


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan, very charming young man.
> 
> Tooth and root out, a LOT of digging around as root wash rotten and crumbled.     Already very sore.
> 
> So off home, painkillers and bed.
> 
> I have had dry sockets in the past so need to be vigilant


I feel for you Hazel, not my favourite place either, very brave. Wish I could say go home and have a huge glass of wine but perhaps not!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, with a lovely flatfish


----------



## Eddy Edson

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak. 7.6 on the finger prick so a bit more under control. Thanks for looking after Baz he is here now and sends his best wishes to you all, thanks for all your support it has meant a great deal to me. Baz himself has been not well he's in remission from leukaemia his wife had an operation on a brain tumour, although both successful treatments they have had a tough time over the past couple of years. Tough cookies in our crowd we don't give up easily just like my friends on the forum, I lntend to be in Bristol on the 11th of January's meeting. I have to go now my friends I've been over an hour typing this and nurse says that's enough, so l'll say goodbye for now, love to you all. Xxx



Excellent to hear from you Ted! Do whatever you need to do to get better, and thanks again to Baz.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.2 this morning. I’ve reduced my nighttime insulatard to 7 units over the last week and still waking to low figures. 

I’ve cracked the novorapid when eating out though it seems. I went out with a group of work mates last night to the Harvester. I had three courses and was 7.2 after. Every other time I’ve been out I’ve been in the 20s even with the insulin. I am happy I stayed in range last night. I enjoyed the salad bar (with bread rolls), a beautiful veggie roast with potatoes which are usually a no go for me and Christmas pudding with custard. Heaven!!


----------



## Wirrallass

_GOOD MORNING FOLKS._
It's too dark yet to see what the weather's like out there and I'm too snuggly comfy & warm to get out of bed to look out of the window.
At last my numbers are dropping slowly but my waking of 11.3 today is not totally unexpected! Wink Wink!
Stay well friends and have a great Thursday.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning merrymonkey. Well done on your waking numbers. 
Your 3 course meal sounds deeeelicious ~ and better still you scored 7.2 Wow that's amazing, good for you. Congratulations on your weight loss too, you're doing well with SW.
Take care & look after yourself.
WL


----------



## eggyg

Greetings on this dark and windy morning. A 6.8 for moi. Up and ablutions done as waiting for the gas engineer to service the boiler, 8am -1pm. It’s going to be 12.59pm isn’t it? Went against Mr Eggy’s wishes yesterday and went into town for my haircut, what a mistake! She’s given me a number two! Only joking, mistake because it almost put me back to square one with my back injury. Two codeine sorted me when I got home and my hair is fab-u-lous darling! Have a fab day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here.

Great to hear from you @KARNAK / Ted! Thanks, Baz.


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 6.6 this morning, was up early yesterday to catch train to Newcastle so long day, out like light last night and slept right thru to 7, bladder was like football on waking.  Back to wet stuff outside.



KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear my dear friends, Ted here in the flesh so to speak



My friend good to see you back.


----------



## Baz.

6.8 for me this morning


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.5 for this morning 

Off to the office shortly or at least when my little dog wakes up on my lap .


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.8 for me this morning, sensor change day so can only mean 1 thing, extra long hot shower as well lol, not got any plans today so thinking an afternoon nap is in order as not sleeping at nights with this cold and when I did eventually doze off last night I had a nightmare 

Have a nice day my lovelies whatever you are doing 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, though I was 4.8 at 4am. Dawn seems to have moved in permanently, along with the Diabetes Fairy. Anyone want to take a pair of unwanted guests off my hands?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I haven’t ready any posts yet, so I hope alls well with you and everyone that’s ill, injured or in hospital is doing and feeling much better Take care.  

A horrible, and  feeling yucky  unaccountable 11.1 today . Not hungry so had a nice 2 unit correction instead of brekkie but a big mug of coffee be imbibed  soon.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.5 this morning. Going with my newly diagnosed T2 friend to her cardiology appointment today. Very tired today and big toe hurting as have I growing toenail and can’t get podiatry apt until next Friday ouch!! Have a good day everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8 *for me this morning. 
My delivery from Herpes seems to have disappeared up that dead bear’s backside that @Northerner mentioned earlier. 
Won't be waiting in again today. 

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all.

6.7 for me today

Face quite swollen after a a tooth extraction yesterday.   Because the root crumbled, dentist had a bit if a job getting it out.   It was the best part of 45 minutes, my jaw was sore.
However today not nearly as painful as yesterday, thank God.

I am a real wimp when it comes to dental.work


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 with another nighttime migraine.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a late report with a 4.3 for me. Salad and a rare pint in Wetherspoons between sessions at the snooker, result a rather nice flatfish.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 6.7 for me today
> 
> Face quite swollen after a a tooth extraction yesterday.   Because the root crumbled, dentist had a bit if a job getting it out.   It was the best part of 45 minutes, my jaw was sore.
> However today not nearly as painful as yesterday, thank God.
> 
> I am a real wimp when it comes to dental.work


I think you’re a star, I would still be traumatised x


----------



## Hazel

SueEK said:


> I think you’re a star, I would still be traumatised x



Bless you.      The dentist was great and so far it does not look as though I will have a dry socket

Yesterday though, I thought I would need to go to A nd E the pain was so bad, but he warned me it would be.
Havn't felt the need of painkillers this morning, which I am pleased about.
Now just a couple of fillings and an impression for a new full top denture and once the gum has fully healed, an impression for a partial bottom denture.

Oh the joys


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Bless you.      The dentist was great and so far it does not look as though I will have a dry socket
> 
> Yesterday though, I thought I would need to go to A nd E the pain was so bad, but he warned me it would be.
> Havn't felt the need of painkillers this morning, which I am pleased about.
> Now just a couple of fillings and an impression for a new full top denture and once the gum has fully healed, an impression for a partial bottom denture.
> 
> Oh the joys


Good luck with it all Hazel, really hope your pain has settled x


----------



## Hazel

SueEK said:


> Good luck with it all Hazel, really hope your pain has settled x


p

Managed a coffee morning and no painkillers needed so far, which is good.

Thank you for your kind wishes Sue xx


----------



## Ditto

Agh keep scrubbing Hazel, that's the only thing that helped my wisdom teeth removal dry socket. Never known pain like it and I've two kids. 

8.1 for me but later on as I had a lie in after a solid sleep till 1 gone when I got up watching 8 Days all night.


----------



## Hazel

Ditto said:


> Agh keep scrubbing Hazel, that's the only thing that helped my wisdom teeth removal dry socket. Never known pain like it and I've two kids.
> 
> 8.1 for me but later on as I had a lie in after a solid sleep till 1 gone when I got up watching 8 Days all night.



I have had 2 previous dry sockets, so I know only too well the pain you speak of.   All he told me to do was use a salt mouth wash, very gently.
I had nothing to eay last night, so a mac and cheese tonight


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.   I went to bed on 6.2 and woke to 6.0 with a reasonable attempt at a flatfish. 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Edgar

10.1 this morning. Wow!


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.2 with straight line on libre overnight. Still pouring down outside, got soaked last night taking dog out.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

Got a day of client meetings then  it’s the weekend  of cycling golf and doggy walks


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late on parade today with a 5.3  Very wet and windy overnight


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Was 5.7 at 2am when I got woken up by the wind and rain.


----------



## Bloden

Edgar said:


> 10.1 this morning. Wow!


Hi there @Edgar. How are you? I haven’t seen you posting for a while (or is it me that’s out of the loop?).

Morning all. 6.6 here.

There’s every type of weather you can think of here this morning but Gwennie’s still keen to go out, so here goes nothing!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Late on parade today with a 5.3  Very wet and windy overnight


And what was the weather like?


----------



## eggyg

Morning, sorry I’m late. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN! Don’t know why I’m spouting Strictly quotes because I definitely don’t feel fab-u-lous! Think I over did it yesterday, I may have done a wee bit ironing.  It was just my usual amount but it took me 1 Jungle and 2 Goggle Boxes ( adverts whizzed through). It would normally just be 1 Goggle Box. I had to keep sitting down. I’m a silly girl sometimes, or should that be stubborn and bloody minded? Babysitting day today and one extra as big sister is poorly. Mr Eggy is full of cold too. Just off to paint a big red X on the front door. And to top it all off, it’s after 9 am and it’s still dark! Sorry for all that. Normal cheerful Eggy post tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning, sorry I’m late. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN! Don’t know why I’m spouting Strictly quotes because I definitely don’t feel fab-u-lous! Think I over did it yesterday, I may have done a wee bit ironing.  It was just my usual amount but it took me 1 Jungle and 2 Goggle Boxes ( adverts whizzed through). It would normally just be 1 Goggle Box. I had to keep sitting down. I’m a silly girl sometimes, or should that be stubborn and bloody minded? Babysitting day today and one extra as big sister is poorly. Mr Eggy is full of cold too. Just off to paint a big red X on the front door. And to top it all off, it’s after 9 am and it’s still dark! Sorry for all that. Normal cheerful Eggy post tomorrow.


Hope your day improves!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I bought a nice bottle of Scotch yesterday (for Christmas guests you understand). 
Couldn’t resist a little sample or two last night. 
Very passable!! Went out like a light as soon as my head hit the pillow.

Oh, and for the first time in eons, I had 3 rectangles (I’m a mathematician, believe me they are not squares of Marks & Sparks 72% choccy. 
Slid down the throat wonderfully with the above-mentioned whisky.

*5.9* reading this morning – same as wot it was after dinner last night. So, no doubt I’ll have to test that out again.

TGIF

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all late report with a 6.7

Mild and damp, a trip to IKEA in the offing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

a whopping 7.7 for me today, oh well another Christmas meal today, this is the penultimate one, then back to good eating, up until the day itself, as all these Christmas meals have played havoc with my eating as I just cant resist things like I do when I am home.


----------



## Wirrallass

_GOOD MORNING PEOPLE_




Strong gales and cats & dogs all night ~ I hate the scary sound of the wind howling down the chimney!
My temperature is back to normal but the cough is still persistent. Have a consult with my GP this afternoon.
With head on the pillow I'm notching a 7.1 but I ain't complaining after the highs our menacing DF has presented me with lately! Who let her loose anyway ~ she needs shackling down again!
Hope y'all have a good day friends.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Ljc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I bought a nice bottle of Scotch yesterday (for Christmas guests you understand).
> Couldn’t resist a little sample or two last night.
> Very passable!! Went out like a light as soon as my head hit the pillow.
> 
> Oh, and for the first time in eons, I had 3 rectangles (I’m a mathematician, believe me they are not squares of Marks & Sparks 72% choccy.
> Slid down the throat wonderfully with the above-mentioned whisky.
> 
> *5.9* reading this morning – same as wot it was after dinner last night. So, no doubt I’ll have to test that out again.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Dez


Yes these tests just have to be done


----------



## Ljc

I tried out another can of Michelob Ultra last night just to be sure I still liked it   , lager with hops in, verrrry nice , it helped some walnuts go down a treat. The bonus is it’s lowish carb and low calories


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 4.5 on what looks like a murky day, didn`t get on board yesterday went into a bad hypo in the morning breakfast was delayed but I had already injected for it then nodded off. When it finally arrived they couldn`t wake me up and the Dr and the DSN was called immediately, they managed to waken me after a fashion with glucose gel and an injection, finger prick test was 0.7. Couldn`t see enough to post but old lefty eye is back on form today, Baz and his wife (Sandra) are on a dirty weekend but some of the folks I hang around with come up every afternoon or evening. Going down for a look and see on my right eye today let you all know what the score is, Podiatrist is on Monday morning. Going through the posts looks like a few of you have had problems, glad to hear Ralph is out of hospital and sorry to hear @mikeyB was rushed in last weekend with DKA, looks they are both recovering. Anyone else who is having a hard time with health issues etc. best wishes and lots of love to all of you I think that is everyone on the forum plus guests, take care my friends enjoy your day if you are able.


----------



## Hazel

Very late riding 6.0


----------



## Bloden

Oh dear @KARNAK - is that the Guinness book of records lowest ever BG?  No more record-breaking attempts plz!

@eggyg - I know it’s hard, but park yourself on the sofa ev now n then and relax!


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks 4.5 on what looks like a murky day, didn`t get on board yesterday went into a bad hypo in the morning breakfast was delayed but I had already injected for it then nodded off. When it finally arrived they couldn`t wake me up and the Dr and the DSN was called immediately, they managed to waken me after a fashion with glucose gel and an injection, finger prick test was 0.7. Couldn`t see enough to post but old lefty eye is back on form today, Baz and his wife (Sandra) are on a dirty weekend but some of the folks I hang around with come up every afternoon or evening. Going down for a look and see on my right eye today let you all know what the score is, Podiatrist is on Monday morning. Going through the posts looks like a few of you have had problems, glad to hear Ralph is out of hospital and sorry to hear @mikeyB was rushed in last weekend with DKA, looks they are both recovering. Anyone else who is having a hard time with health issues etc. best wishes and lots of love to all of you I think that is everyone on the forum plus guests, take care my friends enjoy your day if you are able.


Crikey @KARNAK you doing things in small measures? Good luck with your eye examination today and hope things will appear a bit brighter for you. Chin up and try not to worry ok? 
Love and {{{{Hugs}}}}
WL


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks 4.5 on what looks like a murky day, didn`t get on board yesterday went into a bad hypo in the morning breakfast was delayed but I had already injected for it then nodded off. When it finally arrived they couldn`t wake me up and the Dr and the DSN was called immediately, they managed to waken me after a fashion with glucose gel and an injection, finger prick test was 0.7. Couldn`t see enough to post but old lefty eye is back on form today, Baz and his wife (Sandra) are on a dirty weekend but some of the folks I hang around with come up every afternoon or evening. Going down for a look and see on my right eye today let you all know what the score is, Podiatrist is on Monday morning. Going through the posts looks like a few of you have had problems, glad to hear Ralph is out of hospital and sorry to hear @mikeyB was rushed in last weekend with DKA, looks they are both recovering. Anyone else who is having a hard time with health issues etc. best wishes and lots of love to all of you I think that is everyone on the forum plus guests, take care my friends enjoy your day if you are able.


Sorry to hear about the hypo Ted, I hope you are not feeling too bad after it. Not good that breakfast was delayed after your injection, they need to be more vigilant!  Possibly delay your injection until your breakfast arrives? Good luck today, I hope that things are progressing well and ou're able to get home again soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps, how are you?

Early rise for mr today, a lot to do.

4.5 for me

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All,  Well today I had a 6.2 making my average for the week of 6.9


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK .  *OMG *0.7 , you sure don’t believe in doing things by halves  do you, I am glad real glad you are still here to tell the tale, phew.  You must have felt like %*&! afterwards.
I hope your eye exam goes well today.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 5.4 is the score on this dark chilly morning.


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK never seen anyone with a figure that low, thank goodness you are still in hospital. Good luck with your eye exam today and big gentle hugs and butterfly kisses to you xxx


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 5.6 after going to bed on 6.4, still wet outside but wind has calmed down.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.6 here.

Going to be making Xmas tree decorations out of willow today at a local workshop. Knitting with wood instead of wool! Enjoy the weekend ev1.

Just spotted your beautiful wreaths @Grannylorraine and @Stitch147 - just hope I can produce something to your high standards!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.6 here.
> 
> Going to be making Xmas tree decorations out of willow today at a local workshop. Knitting with wood instead of wool! Enjoy the weekend ev1.


Enjoy, and please post a picture.  

7.8 for me this morning after my Chinese last night which was a set meal, had a lovely evening with ABBA tribute act and some dancing, had to dance to dancing queen.  Still have a horrible headache, but that could be from last night although I only drank sparkling water as I was one of the drivers (I offered as I have a busy weekend and didn't want to worry about still being over the limit this morning). Think I might be coming out in a cold but just going to have to get on with it as I still have to finish 18 Chrsitmas cakes, some still haven't got any marzipan on them yet.

Now for my then and now photo my daughter sent me to remind me how far I have come when I was moaning how fat I looked in my outfit last night.  We are not sure if the photo in the red t-shirt was last Christmas or the one before.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me, was hoping to get out to Lidl's over the weekend but might have to put that off as cant put full weight on my right foot, mum couldn't get the closey shed door shut on Thursday and was getting ratty so I launched myself into it and hurt myself, that's the last time I try to help, next time I'll just let her moan, I don't know what she thought my tiny frame would achieve, she's larger than me so would've made more sense for her to launch into it!

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks 4.5 on what looks like a murky day, didn`t get on board yesterday went into a bad hypo in the morning breakfast was delayed but I had already injected for it then nodded off. When it finally arrived they couldn`t wake me up and the Dr and the DSN was called immediately, they managed to waken me after a fashion with glucose gel and an injection, finger prick test was 0.7. Couldn`t see enough to post but old lefty eye is back on form today, Baz and his wife (Sandra) are on a dirty weekend but some of the folks I hang around with come up every afternoon or evening. Going down for a look and see on my right eye today let you all know what the score is, Podiatrist is on Monday morning. Going through the posts looks like a few of you have had problems, glad to hear Ralph is out of hospital and sorry to hear @mikeyB was rushed in last weekend with DKA, looks they are both recovering. Anyone else who is having a hard time with health issues etc. best wishes and lots of love to all of you I think that is everyone on the forum plus guests, take care my friends enjoy your day if you are able.


Sorry to hear of this latest episode, hope you are feeling better today, and you get some answers regarding your right eye.  Hope Baz and Mrs Baz have a wonderful weekend, sounds like a lovely little community you have around you.


----------



## Bloden

Congrats on the weight loss @Grannylorraine! That’s brilliant.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Er nothing interesting to report other than it's farewell sensor you've been a good 'un. Back on the fingerpricking for a while.

Have a good, or at least an improving day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Doggy walked chill for a hour then bike ride


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, seem to be stuck in the 6s no matter what tweaking I do.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning everyone.
*6.1* this morning. Nothing much else to say. 
Thought I'd posted this early but had a senior moment. 
Off out to the shops.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m well late as the youngsters say. 6.8 today. Had a lie in until after 9. I have tossed and turned since 4,30 mind. Took my last codeine last night so going cold turkey today. I might have a trip to Tesco and the local butchers later, I won’t drive I’ll let my chauffeur do that! Final wedding dress and bridesmaids dress fittings today, it’s getting closer, two weeks today!  I need to try my outfit on and see how it looks with this huge ( but getting smaller) haematoma. Mr Eggy kindly says I look like a Hottentot, albeit it one sided! Touch wood it’ll have reduced a bit more by the 21st. It was melon sized this time last week,  maybe a third of a melon today. Luckily I didn’t opt for a bodycon dress!


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> Enjoy, and please post a picture.
> 
> 7.8 for me this morning after my Chinese last night which was a set meal, had a lovely evening with ABBA tribute act and some dancing, had to dance to dancing queen.  Still have a horrible headache, but that could be from last night although I only drank sparkling water as I was one of the drivers (I offered as I have a busy weekend and didn't want to worry about still being over the limit this morning). Think I might be coming out in a cold but just going to have to get on with it as I still have to finish 18 Chrsitmas cakes, some still haven't got any marzipan on them yet.
> 
> Now for my then and now photo my daughter sent me to remind me how far I have come when I was moaning how fat I looked in my outfit last night.  We are not sure if the photo in the red t-shirt was last Christmas or the one before.


Wow! You look amazing. Well done.


----------



## Pine Marten

I haven't posted here for quite a while cos I seemed to be stuck in the 6s, like @Robin, no matter what I did. But last night before bed I was 5.1 and this morning - O joy! - I was a HS 5.2  Haven't been like that for an age.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.2 on a sunny morning, back up to 4.5 now. Thankyou all for your kind comments once again and don`t worry too much I am in good hands, been down to have my eye`s checked and after removal of the bandages of the right eye I can see a small amount out of it. The Optometrist was very pleased with the result and I had two more injections plus recovering the eye, he is coming back next Friday to check again and if it has recovered sufficient enough I may be able to go home. Still a bit unstable after the hypo but coping ok as we all do, just get on with it.

Congratulations @Pine Marten on your HS.

@eggyg sorry you had a tumble and hurt yourself, as others have said your allowed to rest, good luck with fittings today.

Take care my friends and have a wonderful day. xxx


----------



## Ditto

7.1 for me. Glad you seem to be a bit better Karnak.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 3.8 this morning.  

I spoke to my diabetic maternity consultant yesterday and he said to stick with my current nighttime insulatard dose for a few more days (I’ve dropped it to 7 units over the last few days) and if I still keep coming out in the low 4s to just drop it again.


----------



## SueEK

Pine Marten said:


> I haven't posted here for quite a while cos I seemed to be stuck in the 6s, like @Robin, no matter what I did. But last night before bed I was 5.1 and this morning - O joy! - I was a HS 5.2  Haven't been like that for an age.


Nice to to see you back @Pine Marten . I can barely get out of the 7s, sometimes 6s and rarely in the 5s. My DN seemed quite happy with that though HbA1c had increased but only by 2 to 45 so wont complain. It is frustrating though when a lot of people are posting 5s!! We can’t all be the same x


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> I haven't posted here for quite a while cos I seemed to be stuck in the 6s, like @Robin, no matter what I did. But last night before bed I was 5.1 and this morning - O joy! - I was a HS 5.2  Haven't been like that for an age.


Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Not really a waking figure as I’ve been awake since 2 30  I went to bed around 1a m .

Just swiped and got 2.9 , it was a little fibber as finger bodge said 4.6  . Am going to have a nice mug of coffee and  a couple or maybe even three biccies  read for a while then try to catch a few more zeds, but I don’t hold out too much hope.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks .  Not really a waking figure as I’ve been awake since 2 30  I went to bed around 1a m .
> 
> Just swiped and got 2.9 , it was a little fibber as finger bodge said 4.6  . Am going to have a nice mug of coffee and  a couple or maybe even three biccies  read for a while then try to catch a few more zeds, but I don’t hold out too much hope.


Hope you manage to get a bit more sleep {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  Kept getting woken up by the wind and rain last night - very fierce!


----------



## Baz.

6.5 on this cold and wet and very windy morning


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.5 this morning

Off to golf club shortly for winter league game in 45mph gales should be interesting.

Did 19 miles on bike yesterday and I think my body knew ,not ready for a cycling marathon yet I think yesterday was my limit  - it was a hard slog over last couple of miles which seemed a long long way.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Wow! You look amazing. Well done.


I'll second that.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.6 for me this morning, absolutely knackered after little sleep due to the neighbours making a noise again which ended in at least one of them being sick outside, they better have went on the road to do it rather than the stairs! Not sure whether its wet outside as its still pitch black but it is a tad blustery, hopefully be a bit nicer in the afternoon so I can hobble my way to Lidl 

Have a nice relaxing Sunday folks
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Slight improvement at 6.4 going out for a run this morning, still building up again but hoping to do 11 or 12k, subject to the strength of this wind.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MOANING FOLKS!
Yet another night of gales thrashing rain against the window panes.
I didn't need to prick my finger today coz I stabbed said finger with a very small screwdriver whilst tightening a screw on my specs! It slipped and boy did it hurt!! Sob sob! That stab produced more than enough of the red stuff for a clickety clix 6.6

Enjoy your Sunday doing whatever you enjoy doing!
Hope all ye poorly people feel a bit better today.
Take care & stay warm.
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.0 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and another 6 on the dot here. 

Wind still blowing down the Aire Valley but not as fierce as last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, 5.4 here, makes a change from the usual 5.7

It's a bit grim out though, so might just huddle up in the warm for a bit until my lizard brain wakes up properly.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all

5.4 today

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.4 this morning after another very long sleep. 
It's seems to be a it higher when I do oversleep.

Have agreat day y'all.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Very late again. Didn’t get up until 10, in my defence I was still awake at 4am. A mix of back/ hip pain and seasonal and wedding insomnia. At 3.30am I was 6.6 so had a cup of tea and a slice of Burgen toast. A 6.4 when I eventually got out of my pit. Have promised Mr Eggy I will rest today. Yesterday’s venture to Tesco didn’t go well. Agony! Currently awaiting my slave to bring me my full English because I can barely move. Frustrated isn’t the word.  On a positive note, I now have 5 bridesmaids dresses, 2 flower girl dresses and one wedding dress, along with 7 pairs of gold glittery shoes and one pair of burgundy, in my spare bedroom! All dresses altered and now fit perfectly. One less thing to worry about. Have a good day and try and stay upright, it’s blowing a hoolie up here.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 on a wet & maybe windy day. Podiatrist coming at 09:35 tomorrow morning so got a day off from HCP`s today except for the usual BP and finger prick tests, I may even get away with the daily blood tests. Not much else to report today other than the usual chaos my crowd cause when they turn up, Staff and the nurses leave the suite smiling very loudly.

Rest today @eggyg and you too @Kaylz.

Looking great @Grannylorraine be proud of your achievement.

You too @Rob51, I can`t even get my leg over, maybe I should rephrase that, the bike.

Take care my friends, please enjoy your day and take care.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.7 on a wet & maybe windy day. Podiatrist coming at 09:35 tomorrow morning so got a day off from HCP`s today except for the usual BP and finger prick tests, I may even get away with the daily blood tests. Not much else to report today other than the usual chaos my crowd cause when they turn up, Staff and the nurses leave the suite smiling very loudly.
> 
> Rest today @eggyg and you too @Kaylz.
> 
> Looking great @Grannylorraine be proud of your achievement.
> 
> You too @Rob51, I can`t even get my leg over, maybe I should rephrase that, the bike.
> 
> Take care my friends, please enjoy your day and take care.


Great to have you back posting on a regular basis again Ted, you had us all very worried and I for one am still worried as I'm sure the rest of the gang are too!

I wish but alas I have to hobble my way out to Lidl so a couple of miles on one good foot should be fun 

Take it easy my lovely, sending huge hugs
xx


----------



## Flower

Very late today- I honestly thought I'd posted my perfectly formed House Special 5.2 earlier - but no!!

Tripped on a rug in my house yesterday and have made my broken foot hurt like %$@#   what a chump. More drugs please nurse ...

Lovely to hear from you Ted, keep on mending  @eggyg stay on the sofa and I hope things settle for you.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.7 on a wet & maybe windy day. Podiatrist coming at 09:35 tomorrow morning so got a day off from HCP`s today except for the usual BP and finger prick tests, I may even get away with the daily blood tests. Not much else to report today other than the usual chaos my crowd cause when they turn up, Staff and the nurses leave the suite smiling very loudly.
> 
> Rest today @eggyg and you too @Kaylz.
> 
> Looking great @Grannylorraine be proud of your achievement.
> 
> You too @Rob51, I can`t even get my leg over, maybe I should rephrase that, the bike.
> 
> Take care my friends, please enjoy your day and take care.


Good to see you back posting Ted and your figures looking much healthier, hope they are taking good care of you. We have all missed your experience and gentleness in your advice. Xx


----------



## Ljc

It’s nice to see you posting again Ted. I trust that your eyes are still improving .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It was so good to see it was nearly 5 o/clock when I woke up , I’m not so pleased with the 6.9 though ,still it could be worse. 
Got some grocery shopping coming today , am pushing the boat out as it’s from w rose and plumber coming this evening to sort out the dodgy kitchen tap. Oh what a gay life I lead  

I have been wracking my brains  for a suitable prezzy for a very helpful neighbour , I don’t know if or what they like to drink else I would get them a nice bottle of something and they will probably have tons of nice things to eat


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.5, two weeks tomorrow will be Christmas Eve, where's year gone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Proper blood too, none of that scanning malarkey!  Sensor finished halfway through yesterday, so thought I would wait until after this morning's shower to put a new one on 

Good to hear from you Ted/@KARNAK  Congrats on the House Special @Flower  I hope the foot is not too painful today and the offending rug has been suitably chastised!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Going for doggy walk then off to office for another busy week


----------



## Baz.

I showing a 7.2 this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me.

New working week again! Oh well roll in the weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.9 here.

Wind was groaning down the chimney last night...v spooky, hahaha. More like Halloween than Xmas.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Managed a reading in the 5s by waking up a bit earlier.

Ha! Told you, tested again  an hour later, half an hour after I'd given myself 5 units of insulin for a carby breakfast, to see if it was safe to start eating it yet...7.5.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Think I did a little too much walking yesterday as my foot is really sore and was even while out, even put hiking boots on to support it better

Trying to get back into drawing so here’s a quick Bambi I did last night, not very good I know but I haven’t drawn in 3 years so I ament too upset 
 


Anyways its a 6.8 for me today, going to try and rest my foot as much as I can these next few days I think

Have a lovely day folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this calmer day. A 6.4. It appears my meter has lost its fives again! They just keep disappearing, I suspect it’s the Diabetes Fairy stealing them to order for you lot! Another rubbish night, not only do I have to contend with back/hip pain, seasonal and wedding insomnia but I’m now full of cold! What will keep me awake tonight folks? Answers on postcard to PO Box FEDUP NOW! Have a Happy Monday y’all.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well.

5.6 for me today.

Off now to volunteer at a charity which which helps the poor.    Sorting out donations of food, clothes and toys.

Keep warm folks


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning on this calmer day. A 6.4. It appears my meter has lost its fives again! They just keep disappearing, I suspect it’s the Diabetes Fairy stealing them to order for you lot! Another rubbish night, not only do I have to contend with back/hip pain, seasonal and wedding insomnia but I’m now full of cold! What will keep me awake tonight folks? Answers on postcard to PO Box FEDUP NOW! Have a Happy Monday y’all.


Well, the diabetes fairly ‘borrowed' my 5 back pretty quick, I’ve just edited my post above to reflect that I’m now 7.5!
Hope your cold goes away quickly, but in the meantime, don’t breathe over your computer, none of us want it!


----------



## Wirrallass

_ 
GOOD MORNING FOLKS _
Verrrrry verrry blowy last night, I thought I heard roof tiles falling & crashing down. Will check later. Could do without a roofers bill this side of Christmas (or any time for that matter!)
After a restless night my metre chucked out a 7.3 this morning. Not too happy with that but will take it on the chin and hope tomorrow will produce a more realistic number.

@Flower well done on your HS ~ oh noooo, who put that silly rug there?
@Northerner unusually high for you.
@eggyg keep on the straight & narrow and you'll be as fit as you can be for the forthcoming wedding.

Take care folks and don't do anything I wouldn't do!!!
WL
Edited.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me, going the wrong way again, think that diabetes fairy must be paying me a visit.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very windy last night and so was the weather.  (only joking!)
*6.6* this morning.
Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning on this calmer day. A 6.4. It appears my meter has lost its fives again! They just keep disappearing, I suspect it’s the Diabetes Fairy stealing them to order for you lot! Another rubbish night, not only do I have to contend with back/hip pain, seasonal and wedding insomnia but I’m now full of cold! What will keep me awake tonight folks? Answers on postcard to PO Box FEDUP NOW! Have a Happy Monday y’all.


Sorry to hear that on top of everything else that you are 
 
Get well soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was in double figures all weekend despite using extra units of insulin here and there and eating very little.... why can't I maintain a stable 5-7 like I can a 10-12 even when I don't want to!! This morning I woke up feeling pretty rough and when I checked I was 3.9 which I knew would happen sooner or later as I got more and more frustrated. Had a small chocolate ginger biscuit to bring me up to a lovely 6.0 15 mins later. I then took 4 units of Fiasp for my usual 30g carb breakfast... which previously I would have used 2 or 3 units of NR. 2.5 hours later I was up to 14.6 and feeling rough again..... I guess I'm just no good at this diabetes lark or I am permanently hosting the DF and need an eviction order!


----------



## zoombapup

Got a cold, which apparently pushes my reading higher. 6.3 this morning. I was back down to 5.5 at lunch, so I guess I'm going to be averaging around 6 today. Bleah.


----------



## rebrascora

zoombapup said:


> Got a cold, which apparently pushes my reading higher. 6.3 this morning. I was back down to 5.5 at lunch, so I guess I'm going to be averaging around 6 today. Bleah.


Hey, don't knock it. I would kill for steady 6s!


----------



## zoombapup

rebrascora said:


> Hey, don't knock it. I would kill for steady 6s!



I can't imagine what a pain in the rear it must be to have to deal with type 1. You'd think some high tech startup would have fixed it by now, rather than manual dosing. So you have my sympathy, I can hardly control myself at the best of times so having to do it for everything I ate would be rough.


----------



## Ljc

rebrascora said:


> Well I was in double figures all weekend despite using extra units of insulin here and there and eating very little.... why can't I maintain a stable 5-7 like I can a 10-12 even when I don't want to!! This morning I woke up feeling pretty rough and when I checked I was 3.9 which I knew would happen sooner or later as I got more and more frustrated. Had a small chocolate ginger biscuit to bring me up to a lovely 6.0 15 mins later. I then took 4 units of Fiasp for my usual 30g carb breakfast... which previously I would have used 2 or 3 units of NR. 2.5 hours later I was up to 14.6 and feeling rough again..... I guess I'm just no good at this diabetes lark or I am permanently hosting the DF and need an eviction order!


((((((HUG))))))
It can sure be a pain in the butt can’t it . I wish someone could teach diabetes the rules , so it would know what it’s supposed to do


----------



## Ljc

zoombapup said:


> Got a cold, which apparently pushes my reading higher. 6.3 this morning. I was back down to 5.5 at lunch, so I guess I'm going to be averaging around 6 today. Bleah.


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  After some naughtiness last night and some verrry conservative bolusing as it was close to bedtime , I was surprised to wake to 5.4 .  I went to bed on 6.4 my graph showed an initial rise later a slow decline  then a flatfish. 

The plumber came last night, kitchen tap is all sorted now, what annoys us is, a few years ago either of us would have been able to sort it ourselves.


----------



## Northerner

zoombapup said:


> I can't imagine what a pain in the rear it must be to have to deal with type 1. You'd think some high tech startup would have fixed it by now, rather than manual dosing. So you have my sympathy, I can hardly control myself at the best of times so having to do it for everything I ate would be rough.


They have actually, it's called an artificial pancreas or 'closed-loop' system  They are not cheap though and not yet widely available


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 on new sensor - seems to be behaving itself  Tried to do some Christmas shopping online yesterday for my family but couldn't think what to get people and ended up buying myself a new guitar  Oh well, at least I bought _something_!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 on new sensor - seems to be behaving itself  Tried to do some Christmas shopping online yesterday for my family but couldn't think what to get people and ended up buying myself a new guitar  Oh well, at least I bought _something_!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all it's a 7.1 from me this morning on a dark wet morning


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A very welcome 5.4. I can only assume The Diabetes Fairy and Dawn are still in bed, the lazy nowts! Had a much better night, can only think it’s because the GP has prescribed me some more codeine. I’ll post a new thread re this as I want  to ask you lovely folks for some advise. Christmas tree  is up but bare so Operation Bauble commences today. I’ve never had my tree up so early but next week is Wedding Week and I think I’ll be a tad busy! Have a great day whatever you decide to do or in the case of the wage slaves whatever you HAVE to do.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

It's a 6.7 for me this morning, waiting on breakfast bolus getting going, 10 more minutes should do 

My foot has improvement! I could spread my toes out a little by bedtime last night and I can bend my toes slightly this morning, fingers crossed it keeps going that way, not much on today, mix based for my eliquid and start the concentrates hopefully on Thursday as mums out tomorrow afternoon so I need to keep an eye on the beast 

Have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Don't care too much for these pitch black mornings. Never mind soon be the solstice.

@Northerner I ended up buying a Clarinet. Happy strumming/picking/thrashing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Very windy on doggy walk off to office shortly


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Looks wild n windy out there. Hang on to your toupees folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Work has gone mad and silly season is in full swing!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. I woke up at 2am, with the sensation that my BG was dropping. Tested and I was 5.0, but had a small biccy to be on the safe side, my overnight BG normally bottoms out between 3am and 4am.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 for me, still got a cold so kind of surprised it's that low.


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> 5.6 for me, still got a cold so kind of surprised it's that low.


different situations affect everyone differently, while illness can raise bg in some it makes other low, stress is another one, you'd think with a funeral that would push bg's up while me on the other hand spent the whole thing hypo, everyone reacts differently so you just need to learn how you as an individual react xx


----------



## zoombapup

Northerner said:


> They have actually, it's called an artificial pancreas or 'closed-loop' system  They are not cheap though and not yet widely available



The DSN at the hospital had some fancy schmancy gadget stuck on him (he's not diabetic but was apparently trying it), said it'd cost like 80k if they weren't part of the trial.

Medical equipment is far too bloody expensive, mainly I guess due to the US driving prices up so the few companies can get bigger profits, the ghouls.


----------



## zoombapup

Kaylz said:


> different situations affect everyone differently, while illness can raise bg in some it makes other low, stress is another one, you'd think with a funeral that would push bg's up while me on the other hand spent the whole thing hypo, everyone reacts differently so you just need to learn how you as an individual react xx



Definitely getting that, strange thing is I was 6.3 yesterday, so I was expecting to be somewhere near there again feeling the same way. I guess 5.8 is near enough within the margin of error on the BG meter though. Will be interesting to see if I get my usual midday BG dip or if it stays generally a bit higher today. Kind of want one of those continual monitor things just out of curiosity. I suspect the randomness of the readings would drive me crazy though


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning woke to 9.8, had a dream about late father, started off well but got stressful by time woke up, wife nudge me and said was talking in sleep. Disturbing dreams always does this to bg, no way to predict it so nowt you can do.

Watching news and can't believe whats said, a banana stuck to wall with duck tape has sold for 91k, apparently banana can be replaced so guy went up and ate it, food banks on rise people worrying about presents for kids at Christmas and some clown has so much money they can throw away 91k, that money would be better off going to needy cause.


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> Definitely getting that, strange thing is I was 6.3 yesterday, so I was expecting to be somewhere near there again feeling the same way. I guess 5.8 is near enough within the margin of error on the BG meter though. Will be interesting to see if I get my usual midday BG dip or if it stays generally a bit higher today. Kind of want one of those continual monitor things just out of curiosity. I suspect the randomness of the readings would drive me crazy though


they aren't really that random if they work for you but from your other posts you seem like a worrier even with numbers in the 6's and want to be lower so it may not be a good idea as you would see spikes after meals that may or may not shock you, I had 3 teeth out the other month and had a really good in range day whereas the next person may have sky rocketed, I had good in range readings through all my eye injections and lasering to both eyes where the next person sky rockets as soon as they walk into the waiting room xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - a miserable wet, no pouring wet day.

5.7 today

Stay dry peeps


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it’s a 4.0 today 

Waiting for pump and sensor supplies today and the incredibly helpful delivery time update text has just arrived “by end of day”. So informative

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woopee do! Another *5.2* 
That's the only thing special about today so far. 
It's really windy and absolutely lashing down. 

It's a stay-in day, then!

Dez


----------



## Docb

Morning 5.7 today. 

Annual review with DN yesterday and when I explained that I had got my BG sorted by carbohydrate control, she made a comment along the lines of wishing all her patients would understand the relationship between the two.  Not all DN's are ostriches!


----------



## Northerner

nonethewiser said:


> Watching news and can't believe whats said, a banana stuck to wall with duck tape has sold for 91k, apparently banana can be replaced so guy went up and ate it, food banks on rise people worrying about presents for kids at Christmas and some clown has so much money they can throw away 91k, that money would be better off going to needy cause.


Shows the utter stupidity of the world we live in, I thought exactly the same thing


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Woopee do! Another *5.2*
> That's the only thing special about today so far.
> It's really windy and absolutely lashing down.
> 
> It's a stay-in day, then!
> 
> Dez


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats on HS MeeTooTeeTwo.  7.6 today so diabetes fairy is still visiting.  Need to get on top of this.


----------



## SueEK

Ha


Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> It's a 6.7 for me this morning, waiting on breakfast bolus getting going, 10 more minutes should do
> 
> My foot has improvement! I could spread my toes out a little by bedtime last night and I can bend my toes slightly this morning, fingers crossed it keeps going that way, not much on today, mix based for my eliquid and start the concentrates hopefully on Thursday as mums out tomorrow afternoon so I need to keep an eye on the beast
> 
> Have a lovely day folks
> Xx


ha is that Bruce or Bubbles? X


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Ha
> 
> ha is that Bruce or Bubbles? X


 Bubbles unfortunately, if Bruce were home I would manage to get on with the things I need to, Bubbles is in the bad books with me at the moment as picked him up to move him out the way and he attacked me and has ripped bits out of my arm and hand, not best pleased with his behaviour just now xx


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning all 6.3 mmol this morning.

@nonethewiser  my recommendations would be refrain from watching the news (it can be very stressing) aside from a lot of it being fake just made up to get people riled) of course it depends which news channel or newspaper you are reading but generally they are not very good at de stressing folk   x x   

Wishing all good BG over the coming weeks.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks.

Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.

New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.

Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.
> 
> New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.
> 
> Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure


Congratulations Grandad. Best wishes to all the family, a nice early Christmas present. BTW, I think there would be an outcry if they tried to change birth weighs to metric. 3.74kgs just doesn’t have the same ring to it!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Bubbles unfortunately, if Bruce were home I would manage to get on with the things I need to, Bubbles is in the bad books with me at the moment as picked him up to move him out the way and he attacked me and has ripped bits out of my arm and hand, not best pleased with his behaviour just now xx


Naughty Bubbles, my cat used to rip me to shreds when the mood took him, still loved him, more fool me!!


----------



## SueEK

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.
> 
> New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.
> 
> Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure


Lovely news and many congratulations. Lots of cuddles coming up I suspect, enjoy x


----------



## Jodee

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.
> 
> New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.
> 
> Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure



Congratulations Mike  - I am meeting my great niece first time this Christmas she's coming up 9 months already


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.
> 
> New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.
> 
> Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure


Many congratulations Mike!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, better start to day at 6.4. Still wet & breezy outside.



Jodee said:


> @nonethewiser my recommendations would be refrain from watching the news (it can be very stressing) aside from a lot of it being fake just made up to get people riled) of course it depends which news channel or newspaper you are reading but generally they are not very good at de stressing folk  x x



Seen it GMB, Piers was ranting about the lunacy of it all, on this occasion had to agree, get what you mean though about news.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I think it’s dry but still sounds windy. A very nice 5.8. Thought my back felt better when I first woke and I was all excited but true to form as soon as I got down the stairs it started, but maybe not as bad. Fingers crossed. Had the first part of my breakfast, two codeine and two paracetamols. Sitting with an ice pack on my back whilst waiting for my bolus to work. Will rest again today but my aim is to walk to the polling booth tomorrow. It’s only about 100 meters away. Have a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> Swift visit. 6.6 this morning, after a hypo middle of the night - I never can bolus curries right.
> 
> New granddaughter arrive a tad early this morning, daughter started contractions so they did the CS around 12.30. All well, feeding well, so home tomorrow. 8lb 3oz. Babies are the only thing you can still sell in imperial measures, don’t understand why.  Go figure.
> 
> Have a good day, gang. I will, for sure


@mikeyB. Many congratulations on becoming a grandparent. May your granddaughter enjoy a long & healthy life filled with much happiness wealth and good fortune.




WL


----------



## Baz.

8.2 this morning but at least it dry outside no rain


----------



## zoombapup

So, I did a bit of a stupid thing and forgot to take my basal insulin last night.. woke up at 6.9 and of course I've still got a cold, so only slept maybe 5 hours. Feeling like death, but what can you do, it'll pass eventually.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

A lower than expected 4.8 this morning, very windy all night with bins and everything taking off, oh theres another gust to take some more 

Well mums away out for her charity shop christmas meal this afternoon so I'll be staying in the cosy safety of the house lol, possibly wrap presents for Bruce if they arrive today, I'm waiting on a present for my mum for mother's day next year lol 

Have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wayward 7.6 for me. Forgot about the second part of my split bolus until bedtime so knocked half a unit off to be on the safe side.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> so only slept maybe 5 hours.


5 hours sounds like a dream to me xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.9 for this morning 

Off to the office which is getting busier by the minute - I enjoy being busy though


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here.

Congratulations and best wishes to all your family @mikeyB...lovely news!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here.
Congrats on the new granddaughter, @mikeyB!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 4.0 for me 

Congratulations Mike and family on your new granddaughter. 

Braving town today with a list and a painful broken foot after my recent tangle with a rug. Not allowing myself a coffee until I’ve actually achieved a few things. Stick to the plan Flower...


----------



## Stitch147

Congratulations @mikeyB.
Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Gonna brave to shops to finish my Christmas shopping off.


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations @mikeyB


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late on parade again! 
One thing leads to another and then you realise 2 hours or more have gone by.
Anyways, when I awoke earlier it was 4.6 on the clock.

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Ljc

Oops had to run I had forgotten that I had bunged in some  Novorapid a while back  all’s well now as two slices wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a mug of coffee were just in time .

Woke at 4 a m to 6.7 managed to go off again for a couple more hours of zeds  and woke to 5.3 .
Busy morning ahead, hoovering and washing floors , still it’s much easier nowadays than  when I was a kid, this same activity involved a dustpan and broom followed by a big bar of green household soap , the house cloth, a scrubbing brush , a bucket of hot water and lots of what my mum called elbow grease 

I hope all our poorly, injured folks feel better soon and those in hospital or convalescing make a swift recovery.

Take care x


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> this same activity involved a dustpan and broom followed by a big bar of green household soap , the house cloth, a scrubbing brush , a bucket of hot water and lots of what my mum called elbow grease


Ah yes, same here  I can still remember when the man came to the house to demonstrate a vacuum cleaner that my Mum was interested in getting - up until then we'd always been the brush and dustpan. He tipped a load of muck on the living room carpet, which horrified Mum, but then he sucked it all up with the hoover!   Like magic!  This would have been about 1964  I also remember that green soap, great big bars of it that seemed to last forever (perhaps Mum didn't use it enough!   )


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Ah yes, same here  I can still remember when the man came to the house to demonstrate a vacuum cleaner that my Mum was interested in getting - up until then we'd always been the brush and dustpan. He tipped a load of much on the living room carpet, which horrified Mum, but then he sucked it all up with the hoover!   Like magic!  This would have been about 1964  I also remember that green soap, great big bars of it that seemed to last forever (perhaps Mum didn't use it enough!   )


Oh the memories , Thatsoap did last a long long  time.

I bet your mum was appalled when he emptied that on her carpet.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to you and your family MikeyB.

7.4 for me after a uncontrolled sugar binge yesterday, marzipan, biscuits that were part of someone's Christmas present, I just could not stop myself, I was like a sugar monster I wanted sugar and nothing was going to get in my way and stop me.  Anyway very sore throat in the night and a horrible headache, looks like I have succumbed to the latest lurgy going around the office, and might explain the severe sugar craving last night, or maybe I am just making an excuse for a lack of self control, but not had a binge like that in ages.


----------



## Rob51

Congratulations @mikeyB 

Lovely news  - all enjoy the new family member.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 7.4 on my new sensor , not blooded a finger yet but it was accurate when I fired it up last night.  I hope I’ve not tempted fate there. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Woop woop!


----------



## Baz.

7.6 for me on this cold wet morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning Woop woop!
> 
> View attachment 12745


Congrats on your HS Northerner 
 
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning to the electorate. A disappointing 6.8 after a couple of days in the fives. I had a better day yesterday and actually could weight bear on my left leg. Mind you I did nowt again. The test today is to walk to the polling station which is only a 100 meters away or so. Wish me luck. Congratulations @Northerner on the HS. You’ll be running to your polling station I would imagine.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people.

Ooops that wasn't meant to be a full image!!!

I seem to have fallen off the wagon since I became ill. Well not seem to ~ I have.
My meter chucked out an 8.7 on this damp dark voting day.
3.0mmol higher than my normal waking. I tested 9.8 @ 03:0am!
Going for a chest xray later today. My GP has concerns that I have COPD but I can't have the Spirometry test until 6wks after I've finished the steroids & antibiotics. O happy days!!

Hope everyone who is poorly sick feels better soon.
Take care and stay warm.
WL
Edited to add Spirimetry test.


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner congratulations


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning to the electorate. A disappointing 6.8 after a couple of days in the fives. I had a better day yesterday and actually could weight bear on my left leg. Mind you I did nowt again. The test today is to walk to the polling station which is only a 100 meters away or so. Wish me luck. Congratulations @Northerner on the HS. You’ll be running to your polling station I would imagine.


No, I'll be hobbling too - I've got a sore foot


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.7 today, cold but dry for now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @eggyg 6.8 for me too.

Women by a number withheld call @ 05:00 not impressed with that.

First port of call today the polling station.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

Enjoyed doggy walk nice mild morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning , I’ll squash on the 6.8 step with @eggyg and @khskel today 

Lovely HS work @Northerner 

I’ll join the hobblers going to exercise my franchise today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Managed to finish my Christmas shopping yesterday. Just the last food bits to collect which I've ordered from work, but that will be on the 23rd.


----------



## Kaylz

When my foot was starting to feel slightly better my grandad went and dropped his clumpy metal walking stick on it yesterday, ouch!

Received a lovely gift from a DIY eliquid vendor yesterday, only ordered a £10 order and free gifts were with orders over £25 so I’m pretty chuffed, thought my mixing was finished this year but seems not, the concentrates were their recently released Festive Fog range so now need to mix Gingerbread House, Raspberry Roulade, Candy Cane and Irish Ice Cream, all smell amazing so fingers crossed they taste as good, also should have a Gingerbread concentrate on the way from a member of the mixing group I partly run

Anyways I'm claiming this although it was 4.3 40 minutes later  I better try and get some shoes on shortly and join the hobblers to pop out to vote, the school used to be our polling station but as the old cricket club has been revamped and opened as a sort of community place that is being used, haven’t been there since I played cricket, got my gold medal on kwick cricket and had to stop as females weren’t allowed to go any further, it wasn’t like that by the time the crickety closed though 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> When my foot was starting to feel slightly better my grandad went and dropped his clumpy metal walking stick on it yesterday, ouch!
> 
> Received a lovely gift from a DIY eliquid vendor yesterday, only ordered a £10 order and free gifts were with orders over £25 so I’m pretty chuffed, thought my mixing was finished this year but seems not, the concentrates were their recently released Festive Fog range so now need to mix Gingerbread House, Raspberry Roulade, Candy Cane and Irish Ice Cream, all smell amazing so fingers crossed they taste as good, also should have a Gingerbread concentrate on the way from a member of the mixing group I partly run
> 
> Anyways I'm claiming thisView attachment 12752 although it was 4.3 40 minutes later  I better try and get some shoes on shortly and join the hobblers to pop out to vote, the school used to be our polling station but as the old cricket club has been revamped and opened as a sort of community place that is being used, haven’t been there since I played cricket, got my gold medal on kwick cricket and had to stop as females weren’t allowed to go any further, it wasn’t like that by the time the crickety closed though
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Congratulations on the House Special @Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special @Kaylz!


And to you too! And sorry to see you have a sore foot as well  hope yours heals quickly! I'll be staying away from my grandad and his walking stick as much as I possibly can!  xx


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and snap @eggyg
> 
> Women by a number withheld call @ 05:00 not impressed with that.
> 
> First port of call today the polling station.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Pesky women!

Morning all. 5.3 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Pesky women!
> 
> Morning all. 5.3 here.


I chuckled to myself when I read @khskel comment but didn't mention anything in case he's still a little cranky about it all  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, it hasn’t started raining yet, but it will.


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.5 here, it hasn’t started raining yet, but it will.



Indeed it will @Robin , pouring down here on the other side of the Cotswolds and heading your way- sorry about that!


----------



## karloc

Morning score 5.8, its been a bad week and a half despite getting back my HbA1c score of 37.
Almost full body rash and fever from 'a virus' says the doc and now so much joint pain I can hardly walk.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.1 for me today, not happy about that but hey ho, must be that chocolate off the tree! Off on my next 52 mile round trip to the hospital today but shouldn’t be a wasted journey like last time, this time I checked with the secretary that I’m definitely being seen by the consultant. Hope to get some answers today re upcoming op, wait time, recovery time etc.  Have printed my questions out, 2 copies so hope he will give me a few minutes to get the answers. 
Hope all those with poorly feet and mega bruises have a restful day.  @KARNAK hope all is going well for you. Enjoy your day and don’t forget to vote (for what it’s worth!).


----------



## Kaylz

karloc said:


> Morning score 5.8, its been a bad week and a half despite getting back my HbA1c score of 37.
> Almost full body rash and fever from 'a virus' says the doc and now so much joint pain I can hardly walk.


sounds awful  hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## SueEK

karloc said:


> Morning score 5.8, its been a bad week and a half despite getting back my HbA1c score of 37.
> Almost full body rash and fever from 'a virus' says the doc and now so much joint pain I can hardly walk.


Sorry to hear this @karloc hope it goes away really soon x


----------



## karloc

Thanks . It's a bit sad when the pain from pushing the pain killers out of the blister pack is enough to make you swear out loud . Almost time to start the pestering the doctor for an appointment.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Good morning people.
> View attachment 12750
> Ooops that wasn't meant to be a full image!!!
> 
> I seem to have fallen off the wagon since I became ill. Well not seem to ~ I have.
> My meter chucked out an 8.7 on this damp dark voting day.
> 3.0mmol higher than my normal waking. I tested 9.8 @ 03:0am!
> Going for a chest xray later today. My GP has concerns that I have COPD but I can't be tested until 6wks after I've finished the steroids & antibiotics. O happy days!!
> 
> Hope everyone who is poorly sick feels better soon.
> Take care and stay warm.
> WL


Have just tested again and my bg is now 7.2 phew! So it's coming down slowly. Right now its coffee time methinks!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

karloc said:


> Morning score 5.8, its been a bad week and a half despite getting back my HbA1c score of 37.
> Almost full body rash and fever from 'a virus' says the doc and now so much joint pain I can hardly walk.


Oh dear karloc that doesn't sound very nice at all. I hope the rash and joint pain disappear as quickly they came and you feel better very soon ((((Hugs)))) Keep us posted won't you.
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @Kaylz & @Northerner for your house specials. 
You just beat me by 0.1, mine was 5.1 

It's bin day again and I'm sure there's something else I've gotta do. 

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Perishing here but no snow. 8.2 @ 8.34am have a good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning voters

I woke on 5.3 - close, but no cigar

I’m not usually out of bed at this ungodly hour, but I’ve got to get ready for a trip to Liverpool for a neuro appointment. Should be fun - Liverpool is my second favourite city. Doubt that the consultant is a Scouser, mind.

Right - must get going. Vote with your conscience, and mind your way to the polling station, don’t trip over any homeless folk.

While I have my adventure, have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

5.4 this morning, I forgot my insulin yesterday so was at 6.9, so at least I know its having the required effect.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats to those who got HS.  Mine is down slightly at 6.9, so out of the 7s, but been up most of the night with a stomach issues, not sure if it was something I ate at last night's Christmas Party, a stomach bug as daughter as seems to be doing the rounds or just the Metformin taking a dislike to my dinner at Christmas Party.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

At first I thought it was spam or a phishing attempt.
But all day yesterday I kept getting e-mails from Argos telling me My Click & Collect orders were ready to collect, quoting  real order numbers and collection codes from my recent orders. I had already collected all of them a few weeks ago.

But I guess it was just poor old Argos's IT system groaning under the stress of increased Xmas activity. Once or twice I was tempted to hightail it on down there to collect my ill-deserved gains, but I'm much too honest to do that sort of thing (and much too scared that I might get caught!!) 

Speaking of being scared, it's also a triskaidekaphobe's nightmare day today.

Another phobia that came up in a recent crossword, aichmophobia (fear of sharp objects) - not the sort of thing we'd want in our line of work.
Have a safe day everyone.
Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

At first I thought it was spam or a phishing attempt.
But all day yesterday I kept getting e-mails from Argos telling me My Click & Collect orders were ready to collect, quoting  real order numbers and collection codes from my recent orders. I had already collected all of them a few weeks ago.

But I guess it was just poor old Argos's IT system groaning under the stress of increased Xmas activity. Once or twice I was tempted to hightail it on down there to collect my ill-deserved gains, but I'm much too honest to do that sort of thing (and much too scared that I might get caught!!) 

Speaking of being scared, it's also a triskaidekaphobe's nightmare day today. 

Another phobia that came up in a recent crossword, aichmophobia (fear of sharp objects) - not the sort of thing we'd want in our line of work. 

Have a safe day everyone.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

A bit of good news this morning. A very nice 5.8. Not much else to celebrate, so I’ll wish you all a good day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I have not  not read anyn posts yet , I will catch up while I am waiting for my bolus/correction to kick in. 
A horrible 9.2 scan a few minutes ago, f finger bodge done later  to calculate correction dose as my brain hasn’t woken up yet said 10.6 
Graph is a real beauty .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Hair cut and colour day today. No idea what colour I'm going yet.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, woke to 5.6 after good nights sleep,  out last night and sank few pints of Guinness, could have had few more but held back, couldn't have done that in younger years.

Disastrous night for Corbyn & Labour party, didn't expect anything else, pleased he's stepping down, time for rethink in hierarchy  of party.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 this morning, hopefully I am on a downward trend now.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Foks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

it’s Friday already not sure where this week went but we are here


----------



## Baz.

good morning all it's a 6.2 from me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

6.4 for me today, received a letter in the post yesterday for an appointment with diabetes consultant on 21st January,  fantastic eh  although nothing about getting blood tests done (review was only May anyway so would've been a bit soon) wonder what he's wanting?

Hoping I get a day to rest my foot as it'll be less swollen when I get up in the mornings but puffs up more as the day goes on with walking on it etc, if only people were willing to give me a break and offer to help with the things I have to do throughout the day, its not like I've never helped them when they've needed it, its helping one that got me into this situation in the first place! 

Anyway have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.2 here. Strange I’m so low - I’ve lowered Tresiba to 10 - must be all the thinking and head-scratching I’m doing (writing an essay for uni)...roll on the deadline!

Oo, can’t wait to see the new ‘do’ @Stitch147.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Hair cut and colour day today. No idea what colour I'm going yet.


Christmas colours? Red/green/gold?


----------



## SueEK

Morning on this very ‘blue’ morning. 5.9 for me today, hoorah in the 5s, just, for once. Barely ate yesterday so that’s probably why. Was at hospital for 3.5 hours, various tests, got questions answered and am even more confused. As I don’t have too many symptoms from the ‘mesh’ at present he is thinking of holding off on the two major ops that would need to be done and just lasering the area instead but knowing that I will still need the big ops in the future. He will discuss it with the MDT in London next month. Part of me thinks let’s just get it over with whilst I’m youngish, fit and healthy. Am going to write everything down I think and over the weekend email his secretary regarding my concerns. Why is everything so complicated?
Sorry for the whinge, I know there are so many having problems and I wish you all well x


----------



## Ditto

No strips, have let myself run out again. Have ordered them off ebay. Just wanted to say Good Morning all.  

Whinge away, that's what we're all here for...willing ears.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Christmas colours? Red/green/gold?


karma, karma, karma, karma, karma chameleon, oh sorry different order, song is red, gold and green  xx


----------



## Flower

Morning 5.0 today . 

Reduced my basal by 50% all day yesterday as been having too many hypos and my lazy plan worked a treat- in range all day and 3 units less insulin used. Repeat experiment today. 

Have the best day you can muster . Ted @KARNAK I hope you’re doing ok and things are settling for you x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> phobia that came up in a recent crossword


Another word that cropped up in the aforementioned crossword – geriatric. That’s what I’m becoming. 
Thought I’d posted a *5.3* earlier. 
I can only blame the unreasonably early hour. These fingers are designed to fly swiftly over a standard layout keyboard, 
not prod a stupid piece of gorilla glass. 
Bluddy Android, it’s always messing up what I try to enter and deleting whole chunks for no reason.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> Christmas colours? Red/green/gold?


Possibly!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Bleary eyed this morning. Decided not to stay up for the election results, but it was so wet and windy here overnight that the rain hammering down on the roof kept waking me up, and I kept having a sneaky peek on my ipad.
If there hadn’t been more important things for the BBC to concentrate on, I'm sure they’d have been reporting flooding, I can see a huge lake over the water meadows again.


----------



## zoombapup

5.9 this morning. Still a tad high, but within expectations.


----------



## Jodee

Top O the morning to all 

An amazing 4.8 this morning (and I ate chocolate yesterday ) 

Have a great day everyone.

@eggyg  I thought ~Christmas colours traditional are red, green and white but I like a bit of gold thrown in


----------



## Kaylz

@Northerner where have you gotten to today? Hope all is well! xx


----------



## Robin

Jodee said:


> I thought ~Christmas colours traditional are red, green and white but I like a bit of gold thrown in


Hang on, we don't want @Stitch147  looking like an Italian flag!


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner where have you gotten to today? Hope all is well! xx


He'll be enjoying a lie in having been up all night throwing things at the Telly.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> He'll be enjoying a lie in having been up all night throwing things at the Telly.


probably, he was ranting enough on facebook through the night anyway! lol xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good grief what on earth is that!!! Haha!

Oh noooo! I slept through the dawn chorus and awoke at 13:55hrs with a 6.3 Yeah back in the 6's and not before time. Just goes to show how bg's are impacted when poorly and taking strong meds.
But I'm not completely out of the woods just yet. Still a way to go and having more xrays next week. No need to make an appointment either coz it's like a walk-in centre and can be seen almost immediately.

To those of you who are struggling ~ poorly ~ or just plain fed up with their diabetes ~ chin up and I hope the remainder of the day and weekend looks brighter for you.

Take care folks.
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  A much better 5.7 on this dark chilly morning. 

@Northerner i hope your OK and just having connection problems.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 12761
> Good grief what on earth is that!!! Haha!
> 
> Oh noooo! I slept through the dawn chorus and awoke at 13:55hrs with a 6.3 Yeah back in the 6's and not before time. Just goes to show how bg's are impacted when poorly and taking strong meds.
> But I'm not completely out of the woods just yet. Still a way to go and having more xrays next week. No need to make an appointment either coz it's like a walk-in centre and can be seen almost immediately.
> 
> To those of you who are struggling ~ poorly ~ or just plain fed up with their diabetes ~ chin up and I hope the remainder of the day and weekend looks brighter for you.
> 
> Take care folks.
> WL



Glad to see your BGs have vastly improved. I am always amazed at how our BG reacts to illness and steroids .

I trust the X-ray shows all is well .


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me today. This will be the last Saturday I've got to work before Christmas as I'm off next weekend.


----------



## Baz.

If I'm thinking the right way this morning's reading is a bit high of 9.6 for me  this has made my week's average reading of  7.6


----------



## Flower

Morning - just about thankfully. 26.1 for me after the worst hypo I’ve had for years. 

Got to 1.8 and my pump suspended insulin for about 3 hours and I couldn’t seem to get bg to rise so lost it a bit and thought too much glucose was the way to go- I was terrified I was about to pass out as the bit of sight I have was fading. Thank goodness my bg started to rise - and rise and rise. Diabetes can be so terrifying . 


Hope you have a good weekend if you can


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Morning - just about thankfully. 26.1 for me after the worst hypo I’ve had for years.
> 
> Got to 1.8 and my pump suspended insulin for about 3 hours and I couldn’t seem to get bg to rise so lost it a bit and thought too much glucose was the way to go- I was terrified I was about to pass out as the bit of sight I have was fading. Thank goodness my bg started to rise - and rise and rise. Diabetes can be so terrifying .
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend if you can


OMG Flower 1.8,  I am real glad you are here to tell the tale though I guess you must be feeling like poo now.
Take care 
(((((( HUGS))))))


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.5 here today. Back in my usual range, I guess I'm over the cold I had.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

Breakfast then doggy walk then a nice coastal 20 mile bike ride hopefully back before the 40 mph winds forecast


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower oh no how scary for you, I hope your feeling better soon, take it easy my lovely xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.1 don't know why  foot pain is spreading don't know if that's because of the way I was lying or what, apparently Bruce cant help with anything over the weekend though, supposedly he hurt his back at work on Wednesday so is trying to milk it, wouldn't be so bad if he hadn't gone out and managed to stand playing darts on Wednesday night but hey ho I'll just carry on as normal

Have a nice weekend folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a just passable 6.8 for me.

Usual stuff for a Saturday planned just need to get some goose fat for the Christmas Roasties.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.0 for me.

How nasty @Flower. I hope you’re feeling ok after that roller coaster.


----------



## Flower

I feel ok physically thanks as I don't get hypo symptoms so don't feel too rough, it really scared me though. You forget just how frightening it can be when things go wrong and how thin the line is between ok and seriously not ok.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Eek, @Flower, I'm not surprised panic-mode glucose consumption occurred.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 6.3 today. Had a decent enough sleep, still wary of making any sudden movements whilst in bed. Still in pain today, brekkie first then my painkillers. Got our four grandchildren sleeping over tonight. Parents works nights out. We’re having a Christmas party of our own, complete with beige buffet and Christmas quiz. Should be fun. Have a great day and @Flower hope everything is ok now.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm late, I'm late
But I'm *4.8*!  

It's not raining this morning, I wonder what's wrong? 
Hope everyone survived their Friday 13th Ok.   
Have a safe Saturday 14th!

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning good people, Teds back on board with a 4.9. Back home now but BGL`s have been all over the place especially yesterday with a high of 24.6 and a 17.8 in the afternoon. Got lots of eye drops and told not to spend very much time on the computer, Baz sends his best wishes to you all and have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year. I haven`t been through todays posts yet just a quick flick through the ones I have read include members who are having a bit of grief.

Take it easy @eggyg on that back.

Also you with your foot @Kaylz, hope Bubbles is behaving.

Wow @Flower hope you are feeling ok a 1.8 is very low so hope things are better now.

Have a great day folks the sun is shining its 12.C outside, take care folks.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK Oh Ted its great to see you back again, glad to see your back home as well, just take things easy and day by day, we've all been so worried about you, sending lots of love and hugs your way, tell Baz merry Christmas and a happy new year to him too, and of course you but you'll get that nearer the time too lol, look after yourself Ted xxxx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Flower said:


> Morning - just about thankfully. 26.1 for me after the worst hypo I’ve had for years.
> 
> Got to 1.8 and my pump suspended insulin for about 3 hours and I couldn’t seem to get bg to rise so lost it a bit and thought too much glucose was the way to go- I was terrified I was about to pass out as the bit of sight I have was fading. Thank goodness my bg started to rise - and rise and rise. Diabetes can be so terrifying .
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend if you can


Oh Flower how terrifying for you, hope you are feeling a bit better today,


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 again this morning, at least it is stabilising in the 6's for a few days, let's hope I can get in back into the 5's.

@KARNAK, please to hear you are out of hospital, hope your bg settle down, and eye sight improves.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. @Flower really hope you are feeling better and your bg’s settling, what a horrible time for you x
@KARNAK good to see you posting but as you’ve been told don’t spend too much time on here. Lovely to see your name pop up again though. Take good care of yourself. Best wishes to you and Baz xxx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

Off to golf club shortly to book next weeks tee  - it’s snowing so today’s golf may be a white out  unless there is a dramatic change in weather before 8am


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Went to bed on 6.1 and woke to 8.6 with a slanted up arrow . Seems all was well till around 4 a m when when I started with the hill climbing.


----------



## Baz.

it's a 7.1 from me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Take it easy @KARNAK...glad to see you’re home.


----------



## Michael12420

Take it slowly @KARNAK...It must me so nice to be home.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me on this grey morning, going out for my run.  So slowly coming down again, hopefully I can hit the 5s before Christmas, have Christmas Day off to eat potatoes and pudding, then back on it Boxing Day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.8 for me.

Glad you are back home @KARNAK 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

5.8 for me this morning, was going to head out to the local shop for some things but I don't want to argue with any footwear so I'll just leave those things until I need to go out on Tuesday 

have a lovely day folks 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 3.7. did small correction at 3.30 so obviously overdid things.  Going out for Christmas dinner later, all paid for and looking forward to it.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, good to see you back Ted @KARNAK 
Blimey @Flower hope you are ok now.
Enjoy you Christmas party and beige buffet @eggyg 
A 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Rain lashing against the window kept me awake last night! Our house has very wide eaves, so it doesn’t often happen, must have been squally.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Was at the supermarket yesterday. I’d forgotten that at this time of year you’re more than likely to be accosted by a pimply Boy Scout,
or Girl Guide, who will attempt to manhandle your groceries and what-nots into carrier bags.  

I do contribute to their worthy causes but say something like _“It’s OK, you take a rest, I’ll do it myself.”_
This time it was a little old lady, wearing a lop-sided Santa hat.  
Her response, “It’s all right dear, I’ve only just started”. And a great job she did!! 

*4.9* this cold Sunday morning.

Dez


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woke to a 4.5 this morning. 

I’m now the most pregnant I have ever been which is terrifying. 17 weeks tomorrow. 
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a much better 7.1 today phew! 

Glad to read you’re home Ted @KARNAK , I hope your sight and blood sugar start to settle. 

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2.2 still only 3.8 now a bit more adjusting needed. Thankyou for all your kind wishes its great to be home and on a main frame computer although can`t see much out of right eye they did say it should improve soon, here's hoping. Had a visit from the Podiatrist at the hospital last week and was upgraded from a pink patient to a red patient you can tell by the colour of the appointment cards, red being the highest risk. Has anyone heard from @Northerner? I see he was missing yesterday hope all is well Alan.

I see quite a few going out for dinner today, have a wonderful time.

Well done @merrymunky keep up the good work.

Enjoy your day folks, stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Very late this morning. Was up at 8.30 and considering our beige buffet last night I was a very respectable 6.8. We all had a good Christmas party, we’ve dubbed it our works Christmas do! Well our grandchildren are our work now! Full English devoured by them all. I’m now sitting down and in agony. I have pushed myself and paying for it but until I try I won’t know how much is too much. Have a sunny Sunday, we are.


----------



## zoombapup

5.9 this morning. A little sleep in was needed today. Can't really drag myself into life as yet and its just gone noon. About to have some sausage, bacon and eggs for lunch so that might pick me up a bit.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 7.2 on the finger today. 
Am off out with dad later , he’s having his ankles injected , he has them done three times a year now , it does help with the pain.


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK . I hope you have much better BGs this morning and see much improvement in your other eye soon.
It’s lovely to be back in your own home and bed isn’t it.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 5.9 this morning and off to work soon. Have a good day all x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Off to work soon for a lovely 11 hour shift! Hopefully it's busy so the time goes quick.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 6.6 on this wet miserable looking day.


----------



## Baz.

6.3 for me today on this wet, cold, windy morning  hope everyone else has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Currently still waking up despite having fed cats. Shower and coffee required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.4 here.

The builders reckon they’re coming this week - they started the job on April 1st  so I’m not holding my breath!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

Cold on doggy walk

Golf wa snowed off yesterday but did a very enjoyable 16 mile bike ride Saturday - complete change of route due to strong winds ( I had them on my back coming home ).

Need to get myself into another busy working week now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Just firing up a Libre sensor to see me through Christmas.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, cant say good as there’s nothing good about it, cooker completely packed in last night when put the tatties on to boil, hopefully the one I’m paying £100 that in no way can I afford works or I just give up but I cant afford this let alone a brand new one, yes I pay board etc but yes its left to me to get the new cooker 

Anyways it’s a 7.4 for me today

Enjoy your day peeps

xx


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. Have been up since 4.30 ( wedding insomnia) but didn’t post as I didn’t want to wake you all. I was 6.8 then, haven’t checked since as after reading my book for an hour I laid down on the sofa and I’ve just woken up and feel worse than I did when I first woke at 3.20am! Am going to try and have a little walk today, if it stops raining,  just a teeny, tiny one to see how it goes. Did a lot more pottering about yesterday and suffered last night but I don’t seem to be any worse the wear today. The haematoma does seem to be shrinking at last. Wish me luck. Have a good day and stay dry.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 again today, 

@KARNAK hope your blood sugars have risen sufficiently and start to stabilise

@merrymunky congrats,


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* this morning and bitterly cold.
Minutes after I posted here yesterday morning, I sneezed three times.
Then my left eye and left nostril began running and running.
Used a whole box of tissues already.
Seems a bit better this morning thanks to the old Vick. 

Hope you have a sneeze free day.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a new week 7.0 for me 



Stitch147 said:


> Off to work soon for a lovely 11 hour shift! Hopefully it's busy so the time goes quick.


Good luck Stitch, I'm pretty sure it will be very busy, I hope you don't have to stay in the chilled area for 11 hours!


----------



## zoombapup

So, having a weird one today. Went to bed an I was 4.8, woke up and I'm 6.8, just checked myself now and I'm 7.0, which is really high for me.

Wondering if my insulin has gone out of date or something (waiting for ASDA pharmacy to get some in). Does that happen? This batch was in the fridge as I got two lots from the pharmacy at the hospital when I was first diagnosed and its just about run out now.


----------



## Robin

zoombapup said:


> So, having a weird one today. Went to bed an I was 4.8, woke up and I'm 6.8, just checked myself now and I'm 7.0, which is really high for me.
> 
> Wondering if my insulin has gone out of date or something (waiting for ASDA pharmacy to get some in). Does that happen? This batch was in the fridge as I got two lots from the pharmacy at the hospital when I was first diagnosed and its just about run out now.


You might be brewing up a cold, or something, The first sign I get is that my blood glucose rises, 24hrs in advance of the first sniffle. Or, if you’re about to have a stressful day, or you are worried about something, that can make your body rev you up for the day by pumping out extra glucose from the liver. Insulin can get compromised, but it’s unlikely if it’s been in a fridge, and the cartridge has proved OK so far. They normally have quite long use by dates on, provided thy are kept refrigerated, and then last 4-6 weeks (depending on which type, It’ll be in the patient information leaflet) out of the fridge.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning, cant say good as there’s nothing good about it, cooker completely packed in last night when put the tatties on to boil, hopefully the one I’m paying £100 that in no way can I afford works or I just give up but I cant afford this let alone a brand new one, yes I pay board etc but yes its left to me to get the new cooker
> 
> Anyways it’s a 7.4 for me today
> 
> Enjoy your day peeps
> 
> xx


Oh Kaylz that’s really rough I’m so sorry x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh Kaylz that’s really rough I’m so sorry x


Thanks Sue, just our luck to get a week away from Christmas and this to happen, if I wasn't diabetic it wouldn't be so bad as I could resort to cheap things from the shop that heats in the microwave! Honestly stressed to the max at the moment xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  7.2 today.  I only tried to scan with the remote for my radio


----------



## Ljc

Kaylz said:


> Morning, cant say good as there’s nothing good about it, cooker completely packed in last night when put the tatties on to boil, hopefully the one I’m paying £100 that in no way can I afford works or I just give up but I cant afford this let alone a brand new one, yes I pay board etc but yes its left to me to get the new cooker
> 
> Anyways it’s a 7.4 for me today
> 
> Enjoy your day peeps
> 
> xx


Sorry to hear about your cooker, what a pain esp at this time of year I hope the replacement works well.


----------



## Ljc

zoombapup said:


> So, having a weird one today. Went to bed an I was 4.8, woke up and I'm 6.8, just checked myself now and I'm 7.0, which is really high for me.
> 
> Wondering if my insulin has gone out of date or something (waiting for ASDA pharmacy to get some in). Does that happen? This batch was in the fridge as I got two lots from the pharmacy at the hospital when I was first diagnosed and its just about run out now.


I hope you managed to get a supply of your insulin yesterday.  I find it’s wise to reorder when you still have at least a a weeks supple as a buffer.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning @Ljc 
*5.0* for this early riser.  
I'd like to say that it's all the excitement of Christmas coming closer. 
But I can't - it's just another little bout of my occasional insomnia. 

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Went to bed on 6.9 woke Around 04 15 to 7.2 both were scans  looks,  like I had a visit from Dawn as this is what happened in between lol

My pancreas seems to have woken up and is bringing me down slow but sure


----------



## eggyg

Morning my fellow insomniacs. Been awake since 1.55am and been up since 3.40am. BG at 4.45am, 6.8.  Tried to have a kip on the sofa but the smell of the Christmas tree was making my nose run, I really am allergic to Christmas. Glittery cards and wrapping paper bring me out in a rash and although I love a real tree they don’t love me! Pleased to report an improvement in the back area after I pushed myself to the limits yesterday, ironed five bridesmaid and two flower girl dresses. Then went into town with stressed out soon to be married daughter. OMG! Pain was off the scale but last night and this morning I actually feel normalish! Fingers crossed it’s not a fluke! Today I will mostly be having nana naps! Have a great day all.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.5 for me today. Bucketing with rain outside, hope it doesn’t come through the roof as we have a couple of tiles missing, will send hubby in the loft to check.  Got a beautiful hamper from work yesterday full of carbs, even organic carbs are not going to pass muster aargh! Dropped it off at our local hospice on the way home so someone will enjoy it. Have a good day everyone.
Have a rest today @eggyg glad you are feeling a little better xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Currently still waking up despite having fed cats. Shower and coffee required.

The above was yesterday's which I managed not to post. Today it's a wayward 7.3 thanks to a slightly over cooked bedtime hypo.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.3 for this morning.

Jack Frost is about on doggy walk but he hasn’t moved in completely


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  6.5 this morning from me


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Good morning .  7.2 today.  I only tried to scan with the remote for my radio


That’s nothing @Ljc. We were out the other day having lunch and hubby reached for his (old-fashioned) mobile in his top pocket...it was the tv remote, hahaha.

Morning folks. 8.6 here after a pesky bedtime hypo...I’m so insulin sensitive at the mo!

I’m sure I read your yesterday’s post yesterday @khskel.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Morning my fellow insomniacs. Been awake since 1.55am and been up since 3.40am. BG at 4.45am, 6.8.  Tried to have a kip on the sofa but the smell of the Christmas tree was making my nose run, I really am allergic to Christmas. Glittery cards and wrapping paper bring me out in a rash and although I love a real tree they don’t love me! Pleased to report an improvement in the back area after I pushed myself to the limits yesterday, ironed five bridesmaid and two flower girl dresses. Then went into town with stressed out soon to be married daughter. OMG! Pain was off the scale but last night and this morning I actually feel normalish! Fingers crossed it’s not a fluke! Today I will mostly be having nana naps! Have a great day all.


So glad to hear you’re feeling better-ish @eggyg. Fab dresses! I love the winter sparkle.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, bit high at 8.3 so showered after bolus to give insulin time to soak. Dry outside still dark.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here on the new sensor, I think it’s a sensor squish problem, rather than the manifestation of a completely new pattern. I normally go up from 3am, not down!(unless you know different, Diabetes Fairy!)


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. That was a long day yesterday, normal 8 hours today.


----------



## Kaylz

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear about your cooker, what a pain esp at this time of year I hope the replacement works well.


well we've just wired it in and pushed it back and all seems well so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Robin

20 minutes later, normal service resumed...


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

Jeez it a chilly one today, due to get the bus to the other town at 13:50 for a 14:30 appointment so I'll certainly be wrapping up warm, may need to stretch to a pair of legging under my joggers!  

5.9 for me

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Flower

Aah! There you are it's so foggy here. An alright 6.8 for me .

Glad you're feeling more normalish @eggyg   ,fabulous sparkly wedding dresses 

Fingers crossed your cooker starts behaving @Kaylz


----------



## zoombapup

Well what do you know, back to my usual 5.7 of a morning. I guess the 7 the other day really WAS a fairy


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning all, 5.6 mmol this morning, may just have naughty toast this morning 
Overcast and damp here in the south, if it was any colder I'd say the sky looks like it could produce snow.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Made into the 5s this morning with a 5.9, but somehow I only have 2 days left of my canagliflozin, but 10 days left of all my other meds, no idea how that has worked out, oh well lets hope my electronic prsecription works quickly, otherwise I will be seeing for a couple of days what my bloods are like using only Metformin.


----------



## Ditto

My strips have come yay, so I'll measure tomorrow. Not that I want to know really...


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 5.9 on waking. Meant to get up at 4 to catch train to York at 6, woke at 2 and couldn't get back to sleep, maybe nagging doubt that will sleep thru alarm, must be lurking in back of mind somewhere.  Overnight stay back tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to see city at Christmas, expect it will be busy.


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Made into the 5s this morning with a 5.9, but somehow I only have 2 days left of my canagliflozin, but 10 days left of all my other meds, no idea how that has worked out, oh well lets hope my electronic prsecription works quickly, otherwise I will be seeing for a couple of days what my bloods are like using only Metformin.


I hope they come through quickly


----------



## Ljc

nonethewiser said:


> Morning, 5.9 on waking. Meant to get up at 4 to catch train to York at 6, woke at 2 and couldn't get back to sleep, maybe nagging doubt that will sleep thru alarm, must be lurking in back of mind somewhere.  Overnight stay back tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to see city at Christmas, expect it will be busy.


York at Christmas WOW.
Safe journey


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks my Libre scan wants me to believe 3.8 but I know better .  It’s settled down to being 1.0 below a finger bodge . It also wants me to believe I’ve been skimming the red zone all night, yer right lol. 
Perhaps it just wants me stab  my fingers, well I’m not going to ,so there .

I hope you all have  a good day


----------



## Baz.

another reading from the 6 range for me this morning a 6.7 this time


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Tonight I may well give a Clarinet I've repaired a work out. Not sure how well it will work in a post punk stylee.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

So, after almost 7 the other day, today I'm 5.0, can't figure this out, I suspect I'm possessed.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 11.2 for this morning - the bad stomach cramps may be due to that read.

of course I never tested during cramps I always remember I should have tested after the event. One day I will get it right.

Jack Frost is here today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, and no compression dips, I've obviously got this sleeping malarkey sussed.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Well was taken early at the job centre but out late due to my current advisor being a chatty one, when he was finished and said right that’s you Kayleigh I tried to make a dash out of the place but got the call of come here Kayleigh from him, I didn’t escape the hug! Lol, my mum told me last year that she’d gotten a hug from him (he wasn’t my advisor then) so I tried to avoid it but hey its not that I don’t do hugs but it did feel odd hugging a member of the job centre staff! He is a very lovely gentleman though so not all that bad haha

Anyways its a 5.7 for me this morning, had a digestive biscuit for a 6.1 last night as I'd been out yesterday, like @Ljc my sensor says I was down at 3 through the night but mines is also 1mmol-1.5mmol out, it finishes tomorrow though , was getting very worried last night, lights were flickering for about half an hour and there were 26 postcodes in my town affected by a power cut, that's all I would've needed  we are on the priority list with me having Type 1 though

So here's the new cooker 
  

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Hello on this frosty morning. A 6.4 for me today, I had an almost unbroken night's sleep, no silly seasonal/ wedding insomnia, thank goodness. Back feeling good, did some ironing yesterday and wrapped some presents, with the help of the codeine and paracetamols. Not ready to ditch them yet though. Very busy day, waxing, cut and colour, nails, babysitting amongst all this, swapped with other grandma so we can have Friday free to sort out wedding venue, and present delivering. Phew! Going to have lunch out in between all the appointments so that’ll be nice, it’s finding somewhere pushchair friendly that’s the problem. Well folks, have a wonderful Wednesday in preparation for next Wednesday being even more wonderful!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9* this am.  
Alexa informs me that Christmas is in 573137 seconds.  
Have a great Wednesday, everybody

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

A self inflicted 6.9 this morning after eating my emotions (I ate a bar of chocolate), I still don't know why I do this, as I know my sugars will be high, I will feel like I have a hangover, and it will upset my stomach.  But too late now I have done it.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> A self inflicted 6.9 this morning after eating my emotions (I ate a bar of chocolate), I still don't know why I do this, as I know my sugars will be high, I will feel like I have a hangover, and it will upset my stomach.  But too late now I have done it.


Tomorrows another day, onwards and downwards if you catch my drift lol, hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Jodee

Good morning folks - 6.0 this morning.

Yesterday I was at the dentist who told me I have very good gums and teeth for a diabetic ! .....  So I am thinking if I was a horse I could fetch a good price  he he

Today I am doing some xmas preparation which involes having a Reiki session, sooooo looking forward to that 

Have a great day everyone.

Keep on with all achievements 

@Rob51  hope your levels reduce down into the 5s or 6s later today. Take good care x


----------



## Jodee

According to my Xpert book, it says;

Fasting blood glucose (mmol) below 5.6 is normal, 5.6 to 6.9 is prediabetes, 7.0 or above is diabetes


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Tomorrows another day, onwards and downwards if you catch my drift lol, hope you start to feel better soon xx


Thank you Kaylz, I am certainly feeling it today, feel very weepy which is obviously an effect of the chocolate, you would have thought I would have learned by now.  Not only does sugar affect my diabetes, it affects my mood and depression.  But thank you for your support.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks   5.5


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. Up at silly o’clock again. 6.4 today. Had a good day yesterday, fuelled by painkillers I got through all my appointments without too much pain. I felt relatively normal. Going to wedding venue today to set up some bits and pieces, favours, table plan etc, shouldn’t take long, then back tomorrow to meet florist who is bringing the flowers for the tables. Not long now!  Have a good day.


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 this morning. Almost done for christmas now!


----------



## Baz.

7.6 this morning for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all and an inexplicable 7.8 for me 

Sensor going on for Xmas, new year and giggage in a few days to let's see what those overnight levels are getting up to.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.9 here...high at bedtime...what’s that Tresiba? You want to go up now? Good grief!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 10.5 for this morning 

Had a lovely doggy walk until I realised I had the wrong coat on and no poo bags - felt so embarrassed leaving a parcel on the pavement. Going on another doggy walk with correct coat on and extra pop bags to collect our parcel.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A respectable 5.4 for me this morning, so an improvement just got to keep it down now.


----------



## Kaylz

Rob51 said:


> Had a lovely doggy walk until I realised I had the wrong coat on and no poo bags - felt so embarrassed leaving a parcel on the pavement. Going on another doggy walk with correct coat on and extra pop bags to collect our parcel.


when we had our dog we had bags shoved in all our jacket pockets  lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

What a wild wet and windy night we had here last night! Seems much calmer for the moment though

5.7 before bed so had a digestive biscuit (last one in the box and was starting to go soft ) 6.3 when I got up at 6:05 but 5.7 by 6:45

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, not too shabby after successfully dealing with a pizza last night. (spent the day helping son move house, but luckily he had some beefy mates to do the heavy stuff. I carried the light stuff, made coffees, hung curtains and shampooed carpets).


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, quite mild here today. 6.7 for me and off to look for some boots with my daughter.
I think I must have poo bags in every pocket in every jacket, jeans, cardies etc, it’s surprising where I find them   Have a good day everyone.
@eggyg glad you are improving, hope all goes really well x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.4 for me today and will be off soon for another day in the mad house. It's crazy how people are this time of year.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 4.2 here .

Hope @Northerner  and @KARNAK are ok 

Have a lovely stable bg kind of day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

So busy didn't get on here earlier.
*6.4 *for me this morning.
Gotta rush - got a busy day spending money online and in person.

Have a good day everybody.
481,131 seconds till the big day!! 

Dez


----------



## Rob51

Kaylz said:


> when we had our dog we had bags shoved in all our jacket pockets  lol xx


I think I may need to do that from now on


----------



## eggyg

Gosh I’m up first today! 7.2 this morning. A combination of stress and pain, maybe? Well it’s the big day tomorrow so another busy day ahead. I won’t try and be a martyr like yesterday and go without the codeine. Big mistake! I’ll carry on with it until after the wedding and then try and come off it. Yes, I won’t be able to have a glass of vino tomorrow but I will still enjoy myself and the bonus is I can drive home so no need for an expensive taxi! I may not get on here tomorrow as I will be busy, hairdresser and makeup lady coming at 6.30 to do bridesmaids, I’m low maintenance I do my own! So everyone have a great weekend, I suspect there will be parties to attend and all things Christmassy to do. Enjoy!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today. And another 11 hour shift at work ahead of me. I'm so glad I've got the next 2 days off.


----------



## Baz.

6.2 this morning for me  , hope you all have a good day


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.0 for this morning 

Nice doggy walk in correct coat so no parcels left 

Off to office for early start


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here - good thing I haven’t put up my Tresiba dose yet!

Suddenly it’s almost Christmas! My mum has wrapped all her presents in newspaper this year...she’s so planet-conscious!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice big round 5 point nothing for me this morning.
It's big delivery day! I managed to co-ordinate 5 different online orders for today, plus Tesco home delivery of part of the Xmas shop. 
Tesco's always turn up as scheduled - wonder how many of the others will.  

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.3 for me today, was looking forward to Christmas and now just not feeling it  think its a combination of not having a tree or lights up because of Bubbles but mostly Bruce making me feel pretty low and lonely, we never do anything together but a fortnightly walk to Lidl's, he's going out tomorrow afternoon and didn't even think to ask me if I would like to join him for a couple of hours, not even after I mentioned it so feeling very down in the dumps 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Had a lovely flatfish all night   according to the Libre in the red zone and woke to 3.6  I am not at all worried as I know it reads it reads 1.0 lower . 

I had a good sleep last night which is unusual for me .  I did wake around 4 for my usual wee but thought no I can’t be bothered to leave this nice warm comfy bed and went straight back to sleep and wows so surprised to see it was past 7 o/c when my bladder was hammering at the door


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Settled down again after being a complete numpty yesterday lunchtime. 
Daughter and I went to Olympia Horse Show in London yesterday, so we had to leave just after lunch. I did my lunchtime insulin, then remembered I was going to have a shower and wash my hair before we went. Insulin + delayed lunch + hot shower do not mix! 
Realised I was dropping fast, came down and decided the best thing would be to eat my lunch straight way. Which was a bowl of nice slow release lentil soup! Then realised what I'd done, and massively over treated the hypo!
By the time we got off the coach at Shepherds bush I was 14.0!


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me, second day in a road.

@Kaylz - sorry to hear you are feeling so down, it would be nice it Bruce could include you in his plans.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - sorry to hear you are feeling so down, it would be nice it Bruce could include you in his plans.


thanks, I guess I'm just a massive kill joy and let down now that I don't drink so wouldn't fit into what he wants  as if diabetes cant be lonely enough! those that are supposed to be there for you and support you basically kick you to the kerb too  xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> thanks, I guess I'm just a massive kill joy and let down now that I don't drink so wouldn't fit into what he wants  as if diabetes cant be lonely enough! those that are supposed to be there for you and support you basically kick you to the kerb too  xx


Ah that’s a bit rubbish Kayleigh, me thinks a little word with Bruce is in order, maybe set Bubbles on him lol x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Ah that’s a bit rubbish Kayleigh, me thinks a little word with Bruce is in order, maybe set Bubbles on him lol x


 my Sunday name on a Friday!?  I just feel as if I'm being left out and left behind cause I don't fit in anymore, I tried to talk to him last night but he didn't want to know and still didn't ask if I wanted to go, it was supposed to be our fortnightly trip to Lidl's on Sunday as well which is a regular thing but I'll be going on my own as its fine to put our plans off so his mum can collect stuff she was supposed to get last weekend then through the week but didn't but he couldn't give 5 minutes time from the pub up to allow her to get them tomorrow!  for being his cat Bubbles rarely takes him on xx


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 today. Same as yesterday. Hoping to get a very boring profile over the xmas period.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> my Sunday name on a Friday!?  I just feel as if I'm being left out and left behind cause I don't fit in anymore, I tried to talk to him last night but he didn't want to know and still didn't ask if I wanted to go, it was supposed to be our fortnightly trip to Lidl's on Sunday as well which is a regular thing but I'll be going on my own as its fine to put our plans off so his mum can collect stuff she was supposed to get last weekend then through the week but didn't but he couldn't give 5 minutes time from the pub up to allow her to get them tomorrow!  for being his cat Bubbles rarely takes him on xx


Well I’m sorry to hear this, it’s a shame he doesn’t appreciate you more x


----------



## AJLang

Very late posting today. 3.9 this morning. Today has been a good day after a very stressful time that has really  hit my confidence. But I’m determined to enjoy the Christmas holiday with Mark


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  4.0 today.  I'm glad that I was able to catch it before it went into hypo territory.


----------



## Baz.

6.5 for me on this cold morning making it an 6.1 average for the week


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, 6.7 with steady line on libre overnight.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Well I’m sorry to hear this, it’s a shame he doesn’t appreciate you more x


thanks Sue, he used to, now I don't think he gives a toss how I feel as long as he gets a nice happy life xx


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

a rather low 4.2 this morning, you know one of those where your struggling to see properly  hopefully breakfast hits the system soon after a reduced bolus as I am REALLY not in the mood!

@eggyg hope the wedding goes well and its a fantastic day!

Have a nice day peeps
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me.

Now do we get the Christmas veg today or wait until everyone is fighting over the remnants on Christmas Eve?

Is it too late to put the sprouts on?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

Sorry to hear you’re miz @Kaylz. Can you trick Bruce into dressing up as a Christmas tree and set Bubbles on him?!  

Off to my mum’s today for a pre-Christmas family get together - we never spend Xmas day together as a whole family, it’s too complicated!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.3 for this morning

Off on doggy’ walk once the little follow wales up then off cycling before daughter arrives to wrap gifts and I get the job of putting rogether a kiddies scooter


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Was 7.1 when I woke up at 4 a m spent a little time reading my book
then some time on one of those well known card sites, well summat was wrong with site and I nearly ended up throwing my iPad out the window fortunately sense prevailed lol
any way it did my BGs good as I am now sitting at  5.2 with no insulin on board, perhaps I’ve found the cure lol


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here despite lowering basal last night and treating a hypo at 3am. Extreme cleaning at my son's flat yesterday catching up with me. (if he gets his full deposit back I shall demand a cut!)


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 this morning. Heading off to relatives for a night. Hopefully back in a day once presents delivered.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another *5.0* for me.   
Not long to go till the big day!!  

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly today.

@eggyg hope the wedding is magical, hoping the weather is better where you are than it is here.

@Kaylz. I am sad that you are not appreciated by Bruce, I am going to say to you what I have recently said to my son regarding an on/off relationship for the past two years, sit down and ask yourself is this what you really want out of a relationship, if it's not move on, it might sound harsh, but you need to be happy as well not just making someone else happy at the expense of your own feelings.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people.
Woke to a 7.0 this morning. 
Have a great weekend everyone.
WL


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All, hope everyone is doing ok.

I’ve struggled a bit in recent weeks so have lurked in the background but read posts on this thread most days,  which always makes me smile seeing the things people get up to day to day. 

It’s the start of the school holidays - they were along time coming with an 8 week 1/2 term (I know in the real world people work proper hours and days!) And I managed a 5.3 this morning .....so close ! 

Hope you’re recovering well still @KARNAK 

@eggyg hope you had a wonderful day today at your daughters wedding and your back is recovering 

and @Kaylz, as my DSN said to me last week at the hospital when I was a bit worried about Christmas food......Enjoy it sensibly and just cover it with insulin. It does feel like a full time job at times diabetes keeping levels as good as possible, avoiding hypos and hypers but sometime we need to give ourselves a little slack (and more insulin!) I know that’s easier said than done sometime.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 3.2 this morning.  The gastroparesis obviously didn't like me only having 10g carbs for dinner last night, but they were absolutely delicious canapes  Going to see Last Christmas at the "wine" cinema this afternoon.


----------



## Ljc

@KARNAK . I hope you are ok.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone 3.2 this morning.  The gastroparesis obviously didn't like me only having 10g carbs for dinner last night, but they were absolutely delicious canapes  Going to see Last Christmas at the "wine" cinema this afternoon.


I hope you feel ok now .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 5.1 even though greedy guts here had 3 unnecessary gingernuts.  My graph got the hump .


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Great cycling yesterday 24.1 miles bit stiff this morning but carrying my golf clubs for 3. 1/2 hours this morning should sort that until tomorrow morning when I will be even more stiff oh the  joys but I do enjoy myself on the bike or golfing


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 
It's a 7.8 for me this morning bit high I've been use to it been in the 6's


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 3.4. New sensor is finding its way at the moment and was reading 4.6. Hope sensor gets with it soon!

Off to look after my Mum for a week , rucksack full of insulin pump supplies, back up pens needles etc. No room for my party frock range 

Enjoy your day


----------



## nonethewiser

Good morning, woke to 6.7, sure did same yesterday, well consistent if nothing else. Getting veg later for Christmas dinner, see Aldi are selling some for 19p so will go there.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 so that is good, just waiting for it to be light enough Togo for a run, I wond tun whilst it is dark.  Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.1 for me.

You’re too good @Robin. I hope he was VERY grateful.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.3 for me.

Damn @nonethewiser I paid 20p for my veg at Asda yesterday. I feel cheated now.

Happy Solstice and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

nonethewiser said:


> Good morning, woke to 6.7, sure did same yesterday, well consistent if nothing else. Getting veg later for Christmas dinner, see Aldi are selling some for 19p so will go there.


Tesco have parsnips, carrots and sprouts for 19p as well (been that for the last week and a bit I think) and I'm sure I saw on Facebook that Lidl had some at 15p! xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Had a great night at the Wurzels and Skimmity Hitchers gig. Off to Borough market soon.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  

6.5 for me this morning, off out to Lidl's today to get my own bits and pieces but also picking up rooster tatties for them 3 for Christmas and my tatties as well, this will be fun 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.7 here.
He was grateful to the tune of a couple of bottles of Cava, @Bloden, so I can’t complain ( except about the hangover).


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.1 for me this morning which I’m very pleased with after stew and dumplings last night. Our neighbour pointed out last week that two tiles had come off our roof and we have had a leak, caught by a bucket, in the loft. It has to be done as it has done  nothing but pour with rain all week and floods all over the place so our son has managed to get roofer to come Monday - £150 aargh!! What can you do it has to be done and can’t risk hubby clambering up to the chimney stack to repair them, all we need just before Christmas.
@KARNAK hope  you are ok @Northerner are you ok, I haven’t seen you posting. @eggyg hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday, look forward to seeing some photos.
Have a good Sunday everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. I’ll get the formalities out of the way first. A, not unexpected, 7.4 today. Not long been up as was 1.30am when I got to bed. We had an amazing time at out daughter’s wedding yesterday. It was dry and bright for the important bits, leaving the house, photos after ceremony. She looked stunning, as did the bridesmaids, my other two daughters and three granddaughters, so I may be a bit biased, and groom’s two nieces. It was a lovely relaxed day, very informal, fantastic food, and a great evening party with live music. The high heels lasted three hours before the flats came out. I even danced, not with my usual exuberance unfortunately. My back injury doesn’t feel any the worse for it today. Eggyg....powered by codeine!  In my oh so naive mind, today was going to be a totally chilled out day, but I’d “ forgotten” that 5 bridesmaids, 2 flower girls, a bride and her parents were all getting ready in our very average sized house yesterday morning. We also had makeup and hair professionals and the photographer there too. My house looks like a bomb has hit it. So after my breakfast I’m going to tackle it all, it looks worse than it is, and relax later. Thank you for all your good wishes, I’ll get some photos to you in the next day or two. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Good morning all. I’ll get the formalities out of the way first. A, not unexpected, 7.4 today. Not long been up as was 1.30am when I got to bed. We had an amazing time at out daughter’s wedding yesterday. It was dry and bright for the important bits, leaving the house, photos after ceremony. She looked stunning, as did the bridesmaids, my other two daughters and three granddaughters, so I may be a bit biased, and groom’s two nieces. It was a lovely relaxed day, very informal, fantastic food, and a great evening party with live music. The high heels lasted three hours before the flats came out. I even danced, not with my usual exuberance unfortunately. My back injury doesn’t feel any the worse for it today. Eggyg....powered by codeine!  In my oh so naive mind, today was going to be a totally chilled out day, but I’d “ forgotten” that 5 bridesmaids, 2 flower girls, a bride and her parents were all getting ready in our very average sized house yesterday morning. We also had makeup and hair professionals and the photographer there too. My house looks like a bomb has hit it. So after my breakfast I’m going to tackle it all, it looks worse than it is, and relax later. Thank you for all your good wishes, I’ll get some photos to you in the next day or two. Have a wonderful day.


Just dropped in here to find out how it went. So glad you had a fantastic day, and that your back is no worse for the heels and the dancing.  We are chilling over a slow breakfast/brunch (with a happy 6.5) listening to The Archers before the wedding this afternoon. Heels (well only just)  and flats ready.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all. Just done the last bit of shopping....2 days to relax with a couple of books. 
Well no work + no thought of work = 5.2 

New sensor applied yesterday is playing well matches finger pricks. They’ve been pretty good for the last 4 or 5 to be fair to them! 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you sleepy heads. Haven’t you any last minute shopping to do or are you waiting until tomorrow? A 6.4 for me today, I’m off to pick up my pre ordered turkey from our local butchers, it opens at 7am, and all other meaty requirements. Then across the road to Tesco for the veg. Then I’m not planning on leaving the house until at least the 27th! We always have a Twixmas fell walk but that won’t happen this year unfortunately. Ended up in quite a lot of pain last night, obviously the extra codeine I had taken on Saturday to get me through the wedding masked it. Hence early morning, been awake since 4, had some paracetamols but they haven’t touched the pain yet. Haematoma has reduced but I do still have a discernible lump in the area and according to Mr Eggy, some fresh bruising has appeared. I’ll hobble through the festive season and see what the New Year brings and if no improvement I’ll hobble to the GPs! Have a great day.


----------



## SueEK

No reading for me today, off to work to see how many people want referrals before Christmas, sadly they won’t go anywhere, could be quiet could be busy, I’m betting on the busy. Hope you all have everything in order for Christmas as I wouldn’t like to tackle the shops today.
@eggyg sorry you are still hurting but glad you got through the day, take things nice and easy x


----------



## Baz.

it's a 6.6 from me this morning  ,  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very respectable 5.3 this morning, last day of work before Christmas, all my 17 Christmas cakes have been decorated, pics will follow in the off subject thread.  Just a Tunis cake, frangipange mince pies, chocolate orange mince pies and chocolate orange melt in the middle puddings to make, only making 8 of each type of mince pies as not everyone eats them and I don't want loads left over to tempt me, oh and vacuuming the house, and putting all the cake decorating stuff away, luckily hubby and son are both off today and tomorrow to help me.  I'll let hubby have Christmas Day off as he is back as work Boxing Day at 6am, today and tomorrow were his rota days off, warehouse is shut Christmas Day and then back to normal shifts Boxing Day.


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning all you sleepy heads. Haven’t you any last minute shopping to do or are you waiting until tomorrow? A 6.4 for me today, I’m off to pick up my pre ordered turkey from our local butchers, it opens at 7am, and all other meaty requirements. Then across the road to Tesco for the veg. Then I’m not planning on leaving the house until at least the 27th! We always have a Twixmas fell walk but that won’t happen this year unfortunately. Ended up in quite a lot of pain last night, obviously the extra codeine I had taken on Saturday to get me through the wedding masked it. Hence early morning, been awake since 4, had some paracetamols but they haven’t touched the pain yet. Haematoma has reduced but I do still have a discernible lump in the area and according to Mr Eggy, some fresh bruising has appeared. I’ll hobble through the festive season and see what the New Year brings and if no improvement I’ll hobble to the GPs! Have a great day.


Gentle hug, I hope the paracetamol kicks in soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.
 Normal day today but the office is going to be quiet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning.

lovely weather for doggy walk this morning - lovely for cycling and golf too but not for me as work is singing the Monday Blue’s .


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Very happy with the results of a handful of pre bed walnuts 
 .

Last few bits of food shopping are being delivered today.  No turkey will be harmed in this house over Christmas  a bit of cow will be though,  some veggies are shaking with fear, the mince pies rich fruit cake and Christmas pud are tucked away in a nice dark cupboard and I think really believe they are safe no such luck lol.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.9 here...bedtime snack not needed then.

That flatfish couldn’t be flatter @Ljc.

Sooooo glad evthing was perfect - especially your gorgeous children/grandchildren @eggyg. Can’t wait to see the pics!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.8 for me, 25 minutes and I'll start trying the health centre to book bloods for the 13th or 14th  Lidl's wasn't actually too bad yesterday and was a nice wee walk (wrapped up to the max though lol)

Bruce is off this week and in the 30th and the 31st then off again so just waiting on him coming up the road

Have a lovely day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.8 here, according to my Libre, but it does read a tad low. Off to pick up the goose, buy some cheese and veg, and then I'm pulling up the drawbridge for the week. (well, I will allow my kids in).


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.9 here...bedtime snack not needed then.
> 
> That flatfish couldn’t be flatter @Ljc.
> 
> Sooooo glad evthing was perfect - especially your gorgeous children/grandchildren @eggyg. Can’t wait to see the pics!


I’ve posted some in Off The Subject.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.4 for me this morning.

How did Good King Wenceslas like his pizzas?

Deep-pan, crisp and even. 

Have a good day with whatever you are doing! 

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.8 at 8.30 after having two small cans of sugary Coke for a 4.0 at 4am. All I seem to be doing at the moment is reducing my basal but still either having hypos or very close to them.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, a breezy 4.7 for me this morning. I've been generally in the upper 4's without food for a few days, had xmas dinner with family yesterday (everyone is heading off in different directions).


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all....... No wait, evening all!! I was at 6.2 this morning, but that was testing at 3am when I got up for work. Had a fun filled 4am til 4pm shift in what can only be described as a mad house. The good bit was though I was upstairs in the chiller sorting out customer orders all day, so was out of the way of the customers!


----------



## eggyg

Happy Christmas Eve everyone! Can’t believe I’m first up again. You lot must be so organised, I’ve loads to do today. A disappointing Len Goodman today. SEVEN! Hardly ate anything yesterday. Had a bad day, the old haematoma decided to swell up again, thinking I may have overdone it on Saturday. Fresh bruising appeared and I was in a lot of pain so subsequently after my foray to the supermarket ( Mr Eggy insisted he came along, that’s when I knew it was serious) I was good for nowt for the rest of the day. Fed up was an understatement but today’s another day, I was in bed by 9. Had a half decent sleep and so far not too much pain, so ready to break eggs with a stick. And I’ve a lot of eggs to break! Won’t be going too mad as the back injury Gestapo will be up soon checking my every move! Have a great day and I hope tomorrow brings you everything you wish for. I doubt I will be checking in as will be very busy all day. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baz.

good morning All ,  it's a 6.9 this morning from me ,  Hope everyone has a good Christmas


----------



## SueEK

Off to work shortly. Have a lovely Christmas everyone and let’s hope we all have a happy and healthy New Year. 
My best wishes to everyone on this great site who have been so supportive to me in my first year of diabetes, big hugs to you all.  Sue x


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.4 this morning, although still getting up at 6am like I'm going to work  silly sod.


----------



## AJLang

Merry Christmas everyone.  7.5 after treating a 3.1 at 3am.  My consultant would not be impressed with the amount of hypos that I'm having but I'm doing everything I can think of to stop them.  Anyhow I'm looking forward to a lovely Christmas with Mark.  He's picking up canapes from Waitrose this morning and then we're going to see the matinee performance of Cinderella followed by champagne and canapes at home


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me . 

Turkey to be picked up on the way to work.

Christmas and New Year sensor to be activated in a few mins.

Half day today so not too bad.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning.

Merry Christmas to you all - I may not get on forum tomorrow with our all day family time...Call me old fashion but I do like my family for Christmas dinner, better than the traditional turkey.

Have a good one


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, 4.9 on waking, sensor ended last night so back to fingers, don't expect prescription will arrive today.

Have a great time tomorrow, eat drink be merry.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

.....





5.7 for me on Christmas Eve Morning. 

What's red and white and goes"Oh, Oh, Oh"?
Santa walking backwards!

Have a good one, everybody! 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Good luck with the Christmas preps everyone. I have a list of jobs to start on/delegate to the family.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks! 

Well record call to the health centre yesterday, generally 8am when they open is a right nightmare to get through especially on Monday's but when I called I was only 3rd in the queue! Booked in for my bloods on the 13th at 9:30am

5.3 for me this morning, I'll be having a quick log in tomorrow just in case any members are alone Christmas or just need a chat with someone that knows what they are going through but for all those that won't be around I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year and all the best for 2020! Have a great Christmas guys! 

And have a good day folks 
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 today, small amount of baking still to do and veg prepping later, final run before Christmas last night.  

@eggyg sorry to hear that your back is worse again, hope you get lots of help tomorrow.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Jodee

mmm my battery in the BG reader is down to 1 bar. could this affect readings?

this morning only 4.4 mmol, I didn't take my metformin thought I had better not, this afternoon I had carbs with some german chocolate coated gingerbread and 2 hours later only 4.8  (after the cakes I did go for a briskish walk so I wonder if that is why so low)

Wishing every one low or lower blood glucose levels even with Christmas treats.

Enjoy every one Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Ljc

Merry Christmas,  I hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  4.5 with a nice flatfish good job I had those walnuts.
Just remembered I need to get our steaks out of 5he freezer so they will be ready for our early dinner m


----------



## AJLang

Merry Christmas everyone.  It's 5am and I am 3.1 despite cutting 3 units off of my bolus last night totally prepared to wake up with higher numbers. Oh well c'est la vie.  I'm going back to bed in a minute and then plan to have a brilliant Christmas Day when I get up xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, and a Happy Christmas to everyone. 4.3 here, plenty of leeway for some Christmas Pud later!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me. Sensor reports a festive flatfish.

Right then turkey in oven, veg to prepare and pigs to be blanketed.

Have the best Christmas you can everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Merry Christmas everyone! 

3.7 for me  what a way to start Christmas day off, a packet of Drumstick squashies and a lift glucotab 

Hope you all have an absolutely fantastic day! 
xx


----------



## SueEK

A very Happy Christmas to all of you, I hope everyone has a lovely time no matter what you are doing. 5.9 today for me which is good but then haven’t eaten since 1pm yesterday, was manic at work, typed for 8 hours and 10 minutes and still hadn’t finished all the work. Never mind I’m going to enjoy today and tomorrow. Going off soon to take presents to our son and family and little Harvey will get me in the Christmas spirit, he is bound to have seen Santa last night lol. Have a great day xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy Christmas everyone 5.8 for me, which I am surprised to find after eating pizza and a chocolate orange mince pie yesterday evening, I know I was on,y taking today off, now it will be 2 days but never mind.


----------



## Bexlee

Merry Christmas to All. Wishing you a lovely day wherever you are and whatever you’re doing. 

a 5.1 for me today 

Have a great day


----------



## Flower

Merry Christmas to one and all 

It’s a festive 5.2 House Special with added sparkle today 

Enjoy your day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.6 and the suns shining, not been on board the past week but wishing you all festive greetings. Dinners already set out just the sprouts to do and off to the club, hope you all have a great da

Congratulations on HS Flower.

Take care folks great to be back on board.


----------



## Baz.

Happy Christmas All, 

It's a 6.4 this morning from me


----------



## Wirrallass

_WL _


----------



## Wirrallass

_HO HO HO GGGOOD MMMORNING PPPEOPLE
I want to bed on a ssself induced 6.7 hic hic and woke with a slight headache to a 6.4. Not baaaad considering!
May each and everyone have a wonderful Christmas day._

MERRY CHRISTMAS DIABETES UK & FORUM FRIENDS

WL 
_
_


----------



## SB2015

Merry Christmas to you all.

Had my treat of half a grapefruit (and left out the Statin this morning), boilies and toast and pressies at breakfast.  Bread baked to take over to friends as part of our starter.  Now laying around dealing with the first hypo of the day.  Good excuse for some time out.

Sunny day as a bonus too so will possibly stay dry when we walk home later tonight.


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.6 and the suns shining, not been on board the past week but wishing you all festive greetings. Dinners already set out just the sprouts to do and off to the club, hope you all have a great da
> 
> Congratulations on HS Flower.
> 
> Take care folks great to be back on board.


Good to hear from you @KARNAK.
Have fun


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> Happy Christmas everyone 5.8 for me, which I am surprised to find after eating pizza and a chocolate orange mince pie yesterday evening, I know I was on,y taking today off, now it will be 2 days but never mind.


Chocolate orange mince pie.
That sounds like a great combination
When you have time more details please,


----------



## SB2015

AJLang said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.  It's 5am and I am 3.1 despite cutting 3 units off of my bolus last night totally prepared to wake up with higher numbers. Oh well c'est la vie.  I'm going back to bed in a minute and then plan to have a brilliant Christmas Day when I get up xx


Hope you got it sorted and have a good day.


----------



## Ditto

6.6 I was very surprised. I thought maybe I had it upside down!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day xxoo


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  Sorry this is so early but in work for 6am ready for the boxing day sales .  My reading for today is 7.2 , hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, early start for me. Am a bit surprised at my 6.7 as I didnt go overboard on anything yesterday other than a large Yorkshire at lunch. Anyhow busy day ahead, daughter, hubby and other two grandchildren today so more pressies to be unwrapped. Expect their dog will be joining us so at least our dog will get a bit of exercise, haven’t been able to get her out for days.
Enjoy your Boxing Day all.  Sue


----------



## Wirrallass

HAPPY BOXING DAY FOLKS.
Well well well, I threw caution to the wind yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed a very indulgent day of consuming every morsal of Carborhydrate that was served to me by my eldest daughter and it was bloody deeeelicious! There was a running buffet in the evening too plus more plonk Talk about being reckless as to consequences but........I went to bed on a 6.7 and woke to a 6.8. Happy with that
I got away with it! It seems our darlin DF decided not to visit me, phew! I just hope she's broken a leg and hasn't *visited any of my forum friends today

@Flower congratulations on your HS

Hope you all enjoy yourselves today doing whatever you have planned.
Take care folks.
WL
*Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 6.6 I was very surprised. I thought maybe I had it upside down!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day xxoo


You must be doing something right Ditto ~ that number is quite a  acceptable and getting nearer to your usual waking numbers. Carry on with whatever you're doing and you'll soon be back in the 5's again
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 8.6 and the suns shining, not been on board the past week but wishing you all festive greetings. Dinners already set out just the sprouts to do and off to the club, hope you all have a great da
> 
> Congratulations on HS Flower.
> 
> Take care folks great to be back on board.


Good to see you back Ted.
Best wishes.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Chocolate orange mince pie.
> That sounds like a great combination
> When you have time more details please,


Sounds scrumptious to me too SB2015!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Baz. said:


> Morning all,  Sorry this is so early but in work for 6am ready for the boxing day sales .  My reading for today is 7.2 , hope everyone has a good day


No rest for the wicked eh Baz but one needs to earn a crust! Btw apologies not needed.
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice 6.3 same as I went to bed on. I didn’t overindulge and not because of some diabetic piousness ( if there’s such an word) but on Christmas Day I’m too busy to be drinking and/or partaking of the Quality Street. After our Christmas dinner, which finished about 4.30, I was firmly told to sit down and not move. So I did, as by this time I was in agony! I then overindulged in schmaltzy TV, Call the Midwife, Gavin and Stacey, Corrie and thoroughly enjoyed the peace and quiet. It was only when I went to bed at 11 did I realise I hadn’t had anything to eat! Will put that right today, Boxing Day is traditionally turkey and chips day for the Eggy family. Hmmm....naughty but nice! Have a great day whatever your traditions are.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A huge 8.9 for me this morning, I was doing well until my son started the tub of heroes at 10.30 last night, I then ate one of each type.  

Well done to all of you with good readings this morning.

Off for a run soon and then to tidy up the house as our last guests didn't leave until 10pm and hubby had to be up for work @ 4.30 as he was another one starting at 6am, although not because of sales he works at a supermarket distribution warehouse. Then sitting around watching all the telly I missed yesterday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SB2015 said:


> Chocolate orange mince pie.
> That sounds like a great combination
> When you have time more details please,


I'll post a piccie and how I make them on the off subject thread later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather satisfactory 6.5 and overnight flatfish which considering yesterday's overindulgence is a fair result. 

Buffet today. Let's see if I can fettle that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, after a determined split bolus strategy for the two helpings of Christmas pud yesterday evening.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I’ve not read any posts yet , I will catch up later.  I hope you all had a good day yesterday with reasonably good BGs.  

My sensor died in the night and I forgot to apply a new one,so I’ve no idea what happened during the night I woke  to an amazing and well undeserved 6.2 ,so it looks like I did need those walnuts ,Tunnocks bar thingy and  a piece of cake all un bolused  for  last night .


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.7 for this morning - probably the results Christmas dinner etc

Got a relaxing day of doggy walks and bike cleaning .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and got the presents they wanted or deserved.
Santas certainly was listening to me!  
Recently, I tried out another version Bigos which had juniper berries in it. Biting into one, I commented that it reminded me of gin which I hadn't had for years.  

Lo and behold, included in my stocking yesterday was one of those sampler sets of 3 designer gins. 
Yumm, yumm, had one before din-dins. Another one today and save the last for 2020. 

Oh and *5.8* this Boxing Day morning.

Dez


----------



## karloc

Morning all, hope you had a great Christmas.
The score today is 5.1, thought it would be higher so YAY .
My joint pains have finally eased off mostly, now my skin is peeling off where I had swelling and pains which is leaving very sensitive new (baby soft) skin. Things are finally looking up yay!


----------



## Ditto

Happy Boxing/St Stephen's Day all. Hope you've all had a lovely time of it. I can't measure because I don't want to know. 



> You must be doing something right


 Noooo! Today I had Christmas Dinner for breakfast and Prawn Cocktail for lunch. I've my tins of SlimFast waiting at the ready...


----------



## zoombapup

4.9 on xmas day and 5.4 on boxing day. I'd say that was reasonable.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just been woken up by a hoard of noisy revellers outside, Grrrrr!
Thought I'd test now I'm awake and my meter spewed out a 6.4. Can't moan at that Will test again later this morning.
Yawns going back to sleep now for a few hours.
WL


----------



## Ljc

Wirralass. I hope you managed to get back off to sleep ok


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I’ve not compared my new sensor with a finger prick this morning.   It was reading 2.5 lower yesterday  I hope it gets it act together today, I will find out later when I bolus for brekkie.


----------



## Baz.

good morning All,  well I heading  in to this coming week end with a reading of 7.6 today but after what I eat yesterday i thought it would be a lot higher .  hope you all have a good day today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Was running uncomfortably in the 9s and 10s yesterday evening due to a bent needle incident and unknown amount of insulin. Nevermind seem to be back on track now.

Back to work for a day's rest then the weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, hope all had good christmas. Woke to 7.2, got in 2 good walks over the 2 days, going for another later after doing some food shop.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.1 here...up with the Tresiba again.

I hope ev1 had a fab Xmas. We certainly did!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 7.2 yesterday and 6.9 today, my dads supposed to be coming through Sunday (haven't seen him since end of November) but as his partners taken to bed with a cold I'm hoping he doesn't cancel, she's such a hypochondriac and ruined many times I was supposed to see my dad when I was a kid due to not feeling well, here we are with the daily struggles of diabetes and having colds etc on top and we all still run as normal and she's taken to her bed with a cold! Woman needs a kick up the backside and a  reality check!  

Anyway mini rant over but it really winds me up lol

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Hope you all had a good Christmas. 1 more day off work for me today.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning 

Doggy walk and cycling to get levels down today - a good cycle ride helps.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here after another carefully juggled Xmas pud last night (not literally), I ended up both evenings splitting the bolus into three. I couldn’t have done it without the Libre.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.3* for me this morning. Phew! nearly all back to normal now. 

It's Friday already, have a good one everyone.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

A more respect 6.2 this morning, now to get back to eating well and get those numbers down.  

just going to sit down and plan next week's dinners, do my shopping list ready.


----------



## zoombapup

A rather dull 5.8 for me. Going to try and mess with portion sizes this coming week, see how that effects my readings.


----------



## Wirrallass

Tap pic to expand.
Good morning people.
I would dearly have loved to have stayed in bed longer but an enginer is calling to see to my washing machine at 11am.
Seems our DF visited a few of you judging by some high numbers today. Hope they stabilise during the course of the day.
As for me I woke to a 7.1. Slightly higher than my reading at some silly o'clock this morning but hey I'm not unduly concerned.
Take care and have a great day folks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Wirralass. I hope you managed to get back off to sleep ok


Thanks @Ljc I managed another couple of hours but don't feel any the better for it. Early night tonight I reckon!
WL


----------



## eggyg

Soz, I’m well late today. A tiramisu induced 7.4. Had a lie in until 8, brekkie, shower, grandkids here by 9.30.  They’ve already eaten and drank me out of house and home! At least I got rid of some more turkey! And chocolate and tiramisu! Sadie is two on Monday and she’s just getting to that age where all we hear is Gramma and Gaga on loop! Is it bed time yet? For me that is! Have a good day, whatever it is, cos I ain’t got a clue!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you lay-a-beds! I knew I’d be first here and I have glad tidings too. Drum roll please........*5.2! *Yes, I’ve finally done it, my first House Special! It’s a shame I had to starve myself to achieve it. The starvation wasn’t  intentional, I hasten to add, I’m full of cold, been fighting a tickle in my throat for a few days. It’s now full blown chesty cough, sore ears, blocked and  irritated nose ( the Christmas tree is going to have come down, I can’t bear the smell). Ah well, it takes my mind off, my now vastly reduced and feeling better by the day, haematoma. You win some, you lose some. Have a great Twixmas, we would be normally be off up a fell on this day.


----------



## Baz.

today is a high 9.0 for me not sure I remember it been that high in the morning and this then gives me a weekly average of 7.1


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.


----------



## nonethewiser

Morning, very nice 5.6 to start day, weather allowing going to tidy garden catch up on maintenance.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@eggyg huge congratulations on your house special!  Sorry that your not feeling so good though, hope you feel better soon! 

It's a 5.5 for me 

Have a lovely day folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me.

Off work until the 2nd now then off again on the 3rd for a rock n roll weekend. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Hmm. 5.3 for me. Going to go and do some walking today I think. Been doing some work on and off in the xmas break, but I need to get my 10,000 steps in.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, surprised at a 7.3 this morning. Diabetes - I just don’t get it!!!
Am off work for a week now which is great, going shopping today to attempt to find the elusive boots. Got an artificial tree yesterday, £125 before Christmas, got it for £30 - bargain.
Have a lovely day everyone and well done on the HS @eggyg , so glad you are feeling better re the haematoma, hope your cold clears up very soon.  @KARNAK hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.4 for this morning.

lowest reading for a while and 10.3 at bed time so don’t understand what’s going on but very happy with a 7.4 be lovely to keep it there.

Doggy walk then working at home today - trying to reduce work load for when I return on 2nd January


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Surprised to get the 'sensor ending in 2 days' warning on my Libre, this fortnight has gone quickly!
Congratulations on your first HS @eggyg, here’s hoping for many more!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me, all the sweet stuff is eaten, so that temptation is out of the way, well there are After Eights left, but I am not keen on them.  Hubby and son are doing their best to eat the savoury stuff, like crackers.

Congrats on your HS @eggyg.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today and back to work after 3 days off.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Soz, I’m well late today. A tiramisu induced 7.4. Had a lie in until 8, brekkie, shower, grandkids here by 9.30.  They’ve already eaten and drank me out of house and home! At least I got rid of some more turkey! And chocolate and tiramisu! Sadie is two on Monday and she’s just getting to that age where all we hear is Gramma and Gaga on loop! Is it bed time yet? For me that is! Have a good day, whatever it is, cos I ain’t got a clue!


TIRAMISU to die for eh @eggyg? Confession time: I had my fair share of it over Christmas
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends.
I slept for 14hrs last night (I needed it) and woke to a 6.6 at 3pm.

My breathing isnt too good today ~ still trying to shake off the chest infection that's hanging around. I've been prescribed a new inhaler which I have to use 2 x daily on along with two other inhalers that I use.


I was given a respiratory exerciser on Christmas day. It's for enhanced respiratory muscle strength, durability & performance. It's a highly effective inspiratory muscle trainer, providing an easy and convenient means of increasing the strength and durability of respiratory muscles (Well that's what it says on the patient leaflet) So I'm going to try this to see if I will benefit from using it.
 

I've also been prescribed effervescent tablets. This is to thin the mucus that I'm having difficulty coughing up (Soz tmi)

To say I'm a walking Chemist is an understatement!!!

That's all my good news for today folks!!!!
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Morning all you lay-a-beds! I knew I’d be first here and I have glad tidings too. Drum roll please........*5.2! *Yes, I’ve finally done it, my first House Special! It’s a shame I had to starve myself to achieve it. The starvation wasn’t  intentional, I hasten to add, I’m full of cold, been fighting a tickle in my throat for a few days. It’s now full blown chesty cough, sore ears, blocked and  irritated nose ( the Christmas tree is going to have come down, I can’t bear the smell). Ah well, it takes my mind off, my now vastly reduced and feeling better by the day, haematoma. You win some, you lose some. Have a great Twixmas, we would be normally be off up a fell on this day.



Congrats on your very first House Speshie @eggyg ~ hope its the first of many ~ also hope whatever has deigned itself upon you that it goes away as quickly as it came.
WL


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all.

I was a 4.2 on waking this morning. I saw my pregnancy consultant and mentioned the lower morning reading but he has advised me to stick to my current dosage. I reduced it to 6 units of insulatard at night time.  He thinks that my levels will start to go haywire in the next few weeks but so far I’ve been very stable. Stayed in range all through Christmas but didn’t over indulge I have made sure I have enjoyed myself and esteem some very naughty things (assisted with novorapid of course)


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I was a 4.2 on waking this morning. I saw my pregnancy consultant and mentioned the lower morning reading but he has advised me to stick to my current dosage. I reduced it to 6 units of insulatard at night time.  He thinks that my levels will start to go haywire in the next few weeks but so far I’ve been very stable. Stayed in range all through Christmas but didn’t over indulge I have made sure I have enjoyed myself and esteem some very naughty things (assisted with novorapid of course)


Good to hear from you and glad to hear all is going well. Happy New Year to you x


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> Good to hear from you and glad to hear all is going well. Happy New Year to you x


Thank you. I will be 19 weeks pregnant on Monday which will make me officially half way since I only have to get to 38 weeks. I’m scared though as it’s our 20 week scan next Friday. Our first actual check on baby since the 12 week scan. All my appointments have been with the diabetic pregnancy consultants etc. I’m terrified it will be bad news. I’m in that limbo where I’m not feeling movement yet, I have some sort of bump but it vanishes when I sit or lie down being a bigger girl. I just want to know all is ok in there. 

On the plus side the diabetes has been very well managed and is completely under control, my blood pressure has been god throughout and I haven’t gained any weight yet. 

Here’s my latest bump shot. Looks bigger some days than others. 

Hope you are well xx


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I will be 19 weeks pregnant on Monday which will make me officially half way since I only have to get to 38 weeks. I’m scared though as it’s our 20 week scan next Friday. Our first actual check on baby since the 12 week scan. All my appointments have been with the diabetic pregnancy consultants etc. I’m terrified it will be bad news. I’m in that limbo where I’m not feeling movement yet, I have some sort of bump but it vanishes when I sit or lie down being a bigger girl. I just want to know all is ok in there.
> 
> On the plus side the diabetes has been very well managed and is completely under control, my blood pressure has been god throughout and I haven’t gained any weight yet.
> 
> Here’s my latest bump shot. Looks bigger some days than others.
> 
> Hope you are well xx


Looking like a great bump to me. You have done everything that has been asked of you and they have kept a close eye on you and your levels have been good. Try to stay positive, though of course I understand your worries but try and find as much enjoyment from your pregnancy as you possibly can  good luck for next Friday, perhaps you would let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.   The DF has been visiting look  what she did   , I only had water since my my dinner at 1830


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks.

Reporting a reading of 6.6 for this morning.

Off to golf club shortly it’s my early turn to book next weeks tee.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a pleasing 6.8 after a 14.7 at bed time. Absolutely no idea why. The highest I’ve been over Christmas was 9.6 even after Christmas pud on Christmas Day. Never mind 

Have a good day all - I need to plan a few lessons for the kiddie winks for when we return in another week or so. But I hear the sofa, John Grisham and Jenson Button calling me !


----------



## eggyg

Splutter, sneeze, cough! Oh I’m dying of the cold. Infact I may have man flu!   A snotty 7.8 this morning. I’m going to lie down now. Have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Ljc said:


> Good morning.   The DF has been visiting look  what she did   , I only had water since my my dinner at 1830
> 
> View attachment 12878


Looks like a big smile, haha @Ljc .

Morning all. 8.9 here...oops, just waiting for Tresiba higher dose to kick in.

Seeing nephew today and friends over from Spain tomorrow - life is good.

Nice bump @merrymunky!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

4.5 here, I honestly have no idea what is going on at the moment and so close to my review as well 

My dad is due through tonight so finally get to give him his Christmas present  I have a few orders on the way, a few diabetes bits and pieces which will be uploaded when they arrive and also some socks, Bruce ordered Feliway for Bubbles and gloves for his work and wanted the free delivery so I gave him his wish and scoured Amazon, bought some quarter socks to wear with my leggings and boots lol

Have a great Sunday folks
xx


----------



## Baz.

7.1 for me here today ,  hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all an 5.4 for me.

Evening timings seem to have changed so experimentation in order. Good job I'm libred up at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

5.2 this morning, which isn't bad, considering my back hurts for some reason. Going to get my 10k steps today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.7 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*HOUSE!!  *
Snap @zoombapup another *5.2 *here. 
Well done us!!

Have a great Sunday everybody

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, on another dark and cloudy morning, I haven’t seen the sun since Christmas Day, has the Diabetes Fairy run off with it?


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.6 here this morning. 

I’m currently getting over a nice bout of lurgy that settled on my chest over Christmas. I sound like a man, couldn’t really take anything for it other than rubbing vicks on my chest to ease the stuffiness. I didn’t want to add more medication to my massive daily list and the majority of remedies out there are not suitable for pregnancy. I also have trouble sleeping comfortably thanks to very achy hips and back in the night at the moment. Again pregnancy related but I won’t grumble about that. I’m just sleeping with a pillow between my legs which helps a little. 

I should be getting on with lesson planning also but so far have totally ignored that fact these holidays.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Going the wrong way again with a 6.5 this morning, after eating better yesterday, I do however feel awful with a slight sore throat, horrible headache and claggy throat, just feel like I am getting the lurgy that has been going around.  Was supposed to going for a run later but not sure I feel upto it.

@merrymunky nice bump, sorry to here you had the lurgy all over Christmas.

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @zoombapup in your HS today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning.   The DF has been visiting look  what she did   , I only had water since my my dinner at 1830
> 
> View attachment 12878


Ooooo 'eck @Ljc *Something in the water as  my mum would say! 
Hope your numbers stabilise as the day wears on.
WL
Edited*


----------



## Wirrallass

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *HOUSE!!  *
> Snap @zoombapup another *5.2 *here.
> Well done us!!
> 
> Have a great Sunday everybody
> 
> Dez


@Mee Too Tee Two
& @zoompapup
Congrata on your HS's
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I will be 19 weeks pregnant on Monday which will make me officially half way since I only have to get to 38 weeks. I’m scared though as it’s our 20 week scan next Friday. Our first actual check on baby since the 12 week scan. All my appointments have been with the diabetic pregnancy consultants etc. I’m terrified it will be bad news. I’m in that limbo where I’m not feeling movement yet, I have some sort of bump but it vanishes when I sit or lie down being a bigger girl. I just want to know all is ok in there.
> 
> On the plus side the diabetes has been very well managed and is completely under control, my blood pressure has been god throughout and I haven’t gained any weight yet.
> 
> Here’s my latest bump shot. Looks bigger some days than others.
> 
> Hope you are well xx


Understanding your anxiety re your 20wk scan but try to stay calm if you can. Everything crossed for next Friday
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks.
Logging a waking of 6.7. Tho I'm making a concerted effort to get back in the 5's again it just ain't happening so I hazard a guess its coz I'm still feeling under the weather.
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Splutter, sneeze, cough! Oh I’m dying of the cold. Infact I may have man flu!   A snotty 7.8 this morning. I’m going to lie down now. Have a good day.


@eggyg

WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  5.3 for me today with a much improved graph.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  5.3 for me today with a much improved graph.


Aww so close Lin! Still, it's an improvement on yesterdays 6.7
WL


----------



## Baz.

8.0 for me today not sure why it's higher than normal for the mornings


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 for me today. I made a pie with the leftover turkey yesterday, pastry is lovely but lethal! Slight improvement on the man flu front, had a better night. It’s our youngest granddaughter’s 2nd birthday today so we are going to visit her this afternoon. She’s a little angel at the moment I do hope she doesn’t get the terrible twos! Have a happy Monday, the last one of the decade, it’s a scary thought that we’re heading into the roaring twenties, although I’m sure another moniker will soon be coined.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.5 here...that’s better.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.1 at 6am so shoved 2 glucose chews in (better safe than sorry eh?) 5.0 by 6:45 when I get ready for brekkie, was over 7 when I went to bed! Don't know if its just cause I was out shopping last night or what  we'll see what the next week brings I suppose 

Well Bruce is at work today and tomorrow so I'll get a bit of peace, hoping some orders arrive today

Have a lovely day folks 
xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7,8 for this morning 

Doggy walk and working at home for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 10.1 here, haven’t been in single figures since I fell off a horse yesterday morning. Firefighting with about twice as much insulin as usual, it’s amazing what a difference it’s made. Going to the GP later to plead for stronger painkillers, my body hurts! (well, mainly ribs on right hand side, but anything I do sends the muscles into spasm)


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning with a full blown sore throat, never mind I have my granddaughters for a few hours while their mum is at work this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Might have to start promising for evening meal, still spiking in the evening.

May be going for a trip on the KWVR steam railway today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here, haven’t been in single figures since I fell off a horse yesterday morning. Firefighting with about twice as much insulin as usual, it’s amazing what a difference it’s made. Going to the GP later to plead for stronger painkillers, my body hurts! (well, mainly ribs on right hand side, but anything I do sends the muscles into spasm)


Sorry to see it hasn't eased any  Hope you can get something stronger and it starts to ease soon xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.1 this morning.  6 yr old grandson had eyes tested yesterday and surprised to find he has spheres of +4,25 and +6.25 so obviously needs glasses, no shock that he needs them as my other grandson, his mum and myself all had glasses aged 4 but what I was shocked at was that because of the strength he needs they suggested the thin and light lenses and so the glasses have cost £90. I think that’s dreadful that they need to pay that much when he will probably need them changing regularly and my son and family will struggle to pay that. Am happy to help out of course but surprised that you should pay so much for a six year old. Little moan over.
Have a good day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.4* for me. 
The Twenty-Twenties are on their way!  

Have a Happy Monday

Dez


----------



## zoombapup

Had a funny one yesterday, went from 5.3 to 7 for a few hours, then back down to 4.9 this morning. I'm going to test the same food that spiked to 7 again at dinner, see if it was that. Seems unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> Had a funny one yesterday, went from 5.3 to 7 for a few hours, then back down to 4.9 this morning. I'm going to test the same food that spiked to 7 again at dinner, see if it was that. Seems unlikely, but you never know.


I don't see anything wrong with that to be honest, things will do that and meter discrepancies an all xx


----------



## silentsquirrel

zoombapup said:


> Had a funny one yesterday, went from 5.3 to 7 for a few hours, then back down to 4.9 this morning. I'm going to test the same food that spiked to 7 again at dinner, see if it was that. Seems unlikely, but you never know.


Those are ALL great figures, and a rise of 1.7 is nothing like a spike!!  Remember meter readings are 'ish', the meters read to 0.1, but this is misleading, they are not that accurate.
Whatever you are doing is obviously working well.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning everyone, 6.1 this morning.  6 yr old grandson had eyes tested yesterday and surprised to find he has spheres of +4,25 and +6.25 so obviously needs glasses, no shock that he needs them as my other grandson, his mum and myself all had glasses aged 4 but what I was shocked at was that because of the strength he needs they suggested the thin and light lenses and so the glasses have cost £90. I think that’s dreadful that they need to pay that much when he will probably need them changing regularly and my son and family will struggle to pay that. Am happy to help out of course but surprised that you should pay so much for a six year old. Little moan over.
> Have a good day all


What! I worked in an opticians before I retired, all children are entitled to free lenses and frames on the NHS. If they want fancy designer frames well that’s a different matter, they have to put to for those, but the lenses are free!  When you say “ they suggested the thin light lenses” was it explained to them that they don’t have to. Lenses these days are all acetate and even the high prescription he has they won’t look too thick, I assure you. We had kids who were +9 or 10 and yes they look thick but they won’t be heavy. It’s actually usually the frames which are heavy. Could I ask, was it a firm of chain opticians by any chance? I would go back in and question this, it’s a disgrace in my opinion. As you say he may need new ones every 6/12 months, and the chances of him losing them are high!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all. 10.1 here, haven’t been in single figures since I fell off a horse yesterday morning. Firefighting with about twice as much insulin as usual, it’s amazing what a difference it’s made. Going to the GP later to plead for stronger painkillers, my body hurts! (well, mainly ribs on right hand side, but anything I do sends the muscles into spasm)


Oh @Robin I hope you feel better soon. I do hope you don’t get my cold because believe you me I am aching with coughing and that’s with intact ribs! It’s a dangerous hobby. My three daughters were all riders, it’s just the eldest one now and her little ones. I’ve had some worrying times with her falling off her horses.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> What! I worked in an opticians before I retired, all children are entitled to free lenses and frames on the NHS. If they want fancy designer frames well that’s a different matter, they have to put to for those, but the lenses are free!  When you say “ they suggested the thin light lenses” was it explained to them that they don’t have to. Lenses these days are all acetate and even the high prescription he has they won’t look too thick, I assure you. We had kids who were +9 or 10 and yes they look thick but they won’t be heavy. It’s actually usually the frames which are heavy. Could I ask, was it a firm of chain opticians by any chance? I would go back in and question this, it’s a disgrace in my opinion. As you say he may need new ones every 6/12 months, and the chances of him losing them are high!


Yes it was a high chain. I questioned this but she said the reduction she got was that she got the glasses free and that the rest was part towards the lenses and the thin and light. He has quite an elfin face so thick glasses wouldn’t look good on him and I’m happy to pay the extra for him but am disgusted also that they should have to pay for anything other than as you say designer glasses. I have suggested she go to another one with his prescription and ask what they would have charged. My other grandson also has glasses, admittedly a lower Sph but doesn’t pay anything for his.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oh @Robin I hope you feel better soon. I do hope you don’t get my cold because believe you me I am aching with coughing and that’s with intact ribs! It’s a dangerous hobby. My three daughters were all riders, it’s just the eldest one now and her little ones. I’ve had some worrying times with her falling off her horses.


Thank you, @eggyg, I’ve just come back from the GP with a copious supply of Codeine, and a 'well, you might have a broken rib, but the treatment's the same...' She also congratulated me for landing on my right side, thus sparing my spleen! Somehow it’s always worse when I see my daughter fall off (we share lessons) And that’s involved a couple of trips to A and E in the past!


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it's a 7.8 this morning from me , Hope everyone has a good new Years eve


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Had a lovely day yesterday - drove over to Brecon to have lunch in a v nice country pub with some friends from Spain. The sun was shining, the countryside was beautiful and the food was delicious. Back down to earth with a bump today - got a week of full-blown essay-writing ahead of me. Roll on Jan 7 when I hand it in and life gets back to normal!

Ooo, ouch @Robin. Hope you’re all healed up soon - sit on the sofa and delegate like @eggyg didn’t LOL.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

Can’t believe I’m saying this at the end of December BUT I had to strip last night! Not sure what the downstairs neighbours have their heating set to but I was blooming cooking!

Anyways I'm claiming it

Bruce was finished an hour early yesterday and he's hoping to get away early today too

Have a great day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday - drove over to Brecon to have lunch in a v nice country pub with some friends from Spain. The sun was shining, the countryside was beautiful and the food was delicious. Back down to earth with a bump today - got a week of full-blown essay-writing ahead of me. Roll on Jan 7 when I hand it in and life gets back to normal!
> 
> Ooo, ouch @Robin. Hope you’re all healed up soon - sit on the sofa and delegate like @eggyg didn’t LOL.


Oh, I’m delegating like mad! I've got three slaves, at least til tomorrow, when son and daughter go off to their respective homes, so I'm milking it for all it’s worth.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.3 here. Got my basal up 50% and more or less doubling boluses. tactical error last night, all my painkillers wore off at the same time, I woke up at 2.30am having slipped down the pillows, and it took me half an hour to work myself into a position where I could reach the codeine and ipuprofen and a glass of water, then another half hour for it to kick in enough so I could move to a more comfortable position. Muscles round the affected ribs were going into spasm, and I watched my blood glucose go into orbit on the Libre.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.6 for this morning.

Doggy walk and bike ride is the order of the day followed by a quiet night in hoping the fireworks don’t scare my dog too much - bear in mind the Christmas Cracker noise sent him scurrying up the stairs


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me..

Tried pre bolusing for evening meal last night, result hypo! Going to try a shorter delay tonight.

Have a good last day of 2019 everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this the last day of the decade, make it count. A viral induced 7.4, or was it birthday cake?  Have had a hard fought battle to have a lie in today. I wish I’d just got up at 5.30 when my body first told  me to. Had a wander around the town yesterday and a visit to granddaughter for her birthday. Suffered last night, just when I thought things were going well I do something stupid like put one leg in front of the other and dare to walk about for an hour! Back on the codeine last night. Like @Robin, I suspect, New Year will be seen in with a Diet Coke watching Jools Holland pretending to be live on the TV. If I can stay awake that long! Anyways, enough of my miserable ramblings. I wish every single one of you a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning  folks . That DFs been visiting again . When I woke at 5 a m  I was 10.8  and my  overnight graph is an absolute picture, don’t  worry about it showing I am low as it’s fibbing a bit.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday - drove over to Brecon to have lunch in a v nice country pub with some friends from Spain. The sun was shining, the countryside was beautiful and the food was delicious. Back down to earth with a bump today - got a week of full-blown essay-writing ahead of me. Roll on Jan 7 when I hand it in and life gets back to normal!
> 
> Ooo, ouch @Robin. Hope you’re all healed up soon - sit on the sofa and delegate like @eggyg didn’t LOL.


You’re right @Bloden I'm useless at not doing anything, probably why I’m still suffering. Got yet another scolding off Mr Eggy last night for doing too much and have been ordered to rest today. Yeah, whatevs!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Foggy and cold and so is the weather.  
*5.9* this NYE.
Oh and we get an extra day this year. 
Fortunately for those who work Monday - Friday, it's on a Saturday.
54,100 seconds to go until 2020.
54,099
54.098
54,097
54.096

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I note that half our street have their bin bags out. They obviously didn't read the notice that came through the door before Xmas, saying it will be Thursday this week. Happens every year.


1 of ours are still getting done today, only bin that's changed is the food waste as it's every Thursday but they are being done Saturday these 2 weeks, your lucky you got a note though, they didn't put anything in ours this year! xx


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Oh and we get an extra day this year.
> Fortunately for those who work Monday - Friday, it's on a Saturday.


 my dad's birthday is the 28th which means as it's the last Friday of the month he'll get paid and be through that Sunday, must remember to get him something, I usually have time between his birthday and him actually coming through! Be sure to check your calendar if you still use them, apparently "millions" of calendars and diaries have been printed with the WRONG May bank holiday!  xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.8 today but just ate bits and bobs yesterday, wasn’t in the mood for eating. Tonight will be one of trying to calm down a shivering shaking panting dribbling staffie, hate fireworks. Have a very good evening if you are doing something special and a Happy New Year to you all x


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 9.1 . Got a sore throat and a drum ensemble playing in my head, new decade, new cold 

Ouch @Robin , I hope things settle down, stay on the sofa- don’t go near the horse ! 

Have a stable day (not the horsey kind) and enjoy New Years Eve if you can


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 and feeling rubbish, I think min,undue to the rubbish I ate when daughter was here yesterday, went for last run of 2019 last night.  9am Wednesday will be first run of 2020.

Wishing you all a happy 2020.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning. 5.5 today, which is reasonable I think. Going to try some new food ideas today I reckon, see if they spike any.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people on this chilly first day of January 2020.
Have just tested and my meter has delivered all the 1's ~ 11.1. Gobsmacked to say the least ~ I wasn't expecting that coz moi here didn't go overboard with the carbs last night. Darn that DF she should have stayed in her cubby hole or wherever she lurks before pouncing on us!!! I hope y'all have better luck than me with your waking numbers.

I wish everyone a happy healthy & successful 2020.
 
WL


----------



## Bloden

Moooooorning!  Happy New Year folks. 7.4 here.

The only thing afflicting me (thankfully) is this pesky essay - only 3500 words to go! Get well soon to all those feeling less than 100%. 

It’s NYDS today - the local New Year’s Day Swim - so I might pop down later and check out the fancy dress mayhem...brrr.


----------



## Stitch147

Happy new year everyone. 
8.5 for me today.


----------



## AJLang

Happy New Year everyone  A very nice 5.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Happy New Year folks! 

4.8 down to 4.2 by breakfast, absolutely no idea what is going on but we'll see how the next few days go and think about reducing Tresiba, really could do without this oddity 3 weeks before my review 

Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are doing 
xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.8 for this morning.

doggy walk and bike clean is the plan for today back to the office  tomorrow


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a New Year near miss with a 5.3.

Roast beef today, might sneak a small Yorkshire in there.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 for me today, too many nuts last night maybe! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2020. Enjoy your New Years Day. Xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this new year's day.
"Out with the old and in with the new" - so I changed my lancet.  
Wishing everybody a happy, healthy and prosperous new year. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Happy New Year everyone. A whopping, and uncalled for, 9.4! Was an unexplained 10.6 before bed at 1am. The DF has also been here @wirralass. I toasted in the New Year with no more than a small bowl of salted peanuts and a glass of Adam’s Ale. Man flu not helping the situation. Have a lovely day whatever you decide to do. I am going to try and have a little walk. Fingers crossed I won’t suffer any consequences. Getting fed up with being an “invalid” now.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all wishing everyone a happy New Year. An odd 10.2 this morning. No idea why. One glass of wine and ‘normal’ tea. 

I’m on nephew watch (8 and 6). For the 1st time ever they woke up at 8.04...... impressive as they usually rise very early - about 530/600. ‘Baby’ sister (3 just) , mummy and daddy and uncle still sleeping...... after she was sick at 4am which took 4 adults to sort out. 

Have a relaxing and peaceful day all


----------



## Ljc

A not unexpected 8.8 on my newly well behaved sensor , possibly due to the little dwinkie had to welcome


MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.4 for me the new year.
> "Out with the old and in with the new" - so I changed my lancet.
> Wishing everybody a happy, healthy and prosperous new year.
> 
> Dez


Changed your lancet, how bold of you


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, still on a slightly higher basal, but levels seem to be settling, apart from after the slice of Christmas cake yesterday, but I can’t blame that on the damaged ribs. (The whole family is enjoying the irony that I've bought a rib of beef for our new year’s day meal.)


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks and a Happy new year to you all .
I am pleased my  sensor has pulled up its little socks .

I went to bed at 4ish on 8.8 and woke to a not unexpected 9.3 at 09 30 . All down to that little drinkie to bring in the new year a few nuts, nibbles and a Tunnocks tea cake might have had something to do with it .

The said drinkie (whisky) was had in our families traditional way of welcoming in the new year.   front and back doors wide open with us turning round three times in the street saying happy new near as many times as possible while imbibing , then watching the neighbours  fireworks for a while oh and yes I forgot the money, but that’s put out the back door   we may live in Kent  but we’re Londoners lol


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here, still on a slightly higher basal, but levels seem to be settling, apart from after the slice of Christmas cake yesterday, but I can’t blame that on the damaged ribs. (The whole family is enjoying the irony that I've bought a rib of beef for our new year’s day meal.)


I am sorry but that did make me laugh .
I hope the pain eases soon, I know only too well how painful a cracked rib can be.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy New Year everyone.

6.5 for me after fish and chips for dinner so not unexpected.  been out for my first run of the new year.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> 6.5 for me after fish and chips for dinner so not unexpected.  been out for my first run of the new year.


Looking good in your new avatar, Happy New Year x


----------



## Carolg

Happy new year everyone, 7.1 for me despite a wee glass of white Bailey at 3 am.have a good day and a super 2020 xx


----------



## rebrascora

Happy New Decade everyone. Hope it brings lots of good things and not too many bad.
Well I am going to turn over a new leaf and start reporting good and bad results here daily.
Amazingly I have a great one for this morning at 8am of 5.0. I can't imagine how that happened as I had far too much to drink last night (nearly half a bottle of red and a couple of rum and cokes.... naughty girl!). Dinner was low carb, high fat and I am pretty sure the fat kept my readings reasonably steady through the night as I was 8.5 at 2.30am. Cut back on my bolus this morning by one unit thinking my liver might still be recovering from the alcohol but despite waiting an hour before eating breakfast and a strenuous walk afterwards, it has gone up to 8.3.... still that is better than the persistent double figures I had last week.
Wish I had thought to change my lancet!.... it might have to wait until next year now! I've just started implementing a weekly needle change on a Sunday morning though, so I am getting a bit better!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I've just started implementing a weekly needle change on a Sunday morning though, so I am getting a bit better!


which needle? if its your pen then it really should be changed every time and maybe why you've been having problems xx


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Happy new year everyone, 7.1 for me despite a wee glass of white Bailey at 3 am.have a good day and a super 2020 xx


Great to see you post again Carol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to upload this here, my others came on Saturday along with my personalised 52 week log book which I posted a thread about but my other Libre vinyl stickers arrived yesterday, snazzy huh? lol, I also ordered 2 more 52 week log books so I'm well stocked  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning, yawning! A much better 6.4 this morning. My New Year didn’t get off to a good start. Unfortunately our, just turned two, granddaughter was taken to hospital yesterday. She had what we thought was a virus, snotty nose, raised temperature, lethargy, no appetite and so on but she hadn’t slept at all the night before and her lips and hands were blue and she was shaking, my daughter called 111 and they sent an ambulance for her. When the paramedics arrived they found her temperature was 40.2, her heart beat was 180 and her blood sugars were 3.2. They gave her some glucose from a  tube my daughter said, and Calpol and took her to hospital. To cut a long story short, after many tests, including a flu swab it was found she has a UTI. They’ve kept her in overnight as even with Calpol and Ibuprofen her temperature was still only dropping to 38 and they want to make sure she takes her antibiotics. I was at the hospital with them for 4 hours, Mr Eggy had the other two as my son-in-law was at work. When he got back I came home. The other two stayed over at ours. Hence why I’m up early, woke up and my mind automatically went to the little one, I’m sure she’ll be fine once the antibiotics kick in but she looked so ill yesterday. What a worry. Luckily one of my other daughters only lives five minutes from the hospital and supplied her sister with PJs etc last night as she lives a 40 mile round trip away. Touch wood she’ll be home today and on the road to recovery. Again much to thank the NHS for.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg so sorry to hear about your granddaughter, I hope she's on the road to recovery soon xx


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All,  I hope everyone had a good day yesterday My reading for yesterday morning was 7.0 and for today it was 8.4 I seem to be going on the wrong side of where i want to be reading wise not sure if it's down to a little cold i have or my sore throat or what


----------



## khskel

Morning and and 5.8 for me . 

Back to work for a day then off tomorrow..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Happy New Year all. 

BG 7.7 @ 6.00am


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning - up an hour earlier and readings increase from the festive 7’s into the working 8’s - maybe coincidence we shall see..

Back to the work house this morning - Oliver has gone and Mr Bumble ain’t too happy, dare I say “more”....


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

Well, Saundersfoot was rammed yesterday - cars parked up verges and all sorts - for the New Year’s Day Swim. It was fab! Lots of very silly fancy dress and a party atmosphere - and all for charity.

Hope the little one’s home today @eggyg. What a nasty scare.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning, few pictures to follow so be warned

So this is how we manage yesterday 

Which included this (sorry its already half eaten)
 
Quite good levels if I say so my myself and very similar to how Christmas dinner went too, and then this 
 
Day ended higher then I wanted, exactly how Christmas day ended although I was higher than this last week, my conclusion - well I can handle a large meal and dessert but cant nail a sandwich at half 5! 

Anyways woke to a 4.8, couple more days to see if its been a fluke but I think Tresiba will be coming down

Have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Looks a bit foggy out, I'm venturing out this morning, suitably wrapped and pain-killered up, to watch daughter doing one of the extra jumping lessons that our riding stables is doing, which I should have been doing too, had I not face planted off my nag on Sunday, sob!
Hope granddaughter is on the mend,@eggyg, they get so worryingly ill so quickly at that age, but hopefully they bounce back equally fast.


----------



## Ljc

eggyg said:


> Morning, yawning! A much better 6.4 this morning. My New Year didn’t get off to a good start. Unfortunately our, just turned two, granddaughter was taken to hospital yesterday. She had what we thought was a virus, snotty nose, raised temperature, lethargy, no appetite and so on but she hadn’t slept at all the night before and her lips and hands were blue and she was shaking, my daughter called 111 and they sent an ambulance for her. When the paramedics arrived they found her temperature was 40.2, her heart beat was 180 and her blood sugars were 3.2. They gave her some glucose from a  tube my daughter said, and Calpol and took her to hospital. To cut a long story short, after many tests, including a flu swab it was found she has a UTI. They’ve kept her in overnight as even with Calpol and Ibuprofen her temperature was still only dropping to 38 and they want to make sure she takes her antibiotics. I was at the hospital with them for 4 hours, Mr Eggy had the other two as my son-in-law was at work. When he got back I came home. The other two stayed over at ours. Hence why I’m up early, woke up and my mind automatically went to the little one, I’m sure she’ll be fine once the antibiotics kick in but she looked so ill yesterday. What a worry. Luckily one of my other daughters only lives five minutes from the hospital and supplied her sister with PJs etc last night as she lives a 40 mile round trip away. Touch wood she’ll be home today and on the road to recovery. Again much to thank the NHS for.


I am sorry to hear your granddaughter is ill and in hospital.  What a worry for you all.  I hope she makes a Swift recovery and is home soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks I am reporting in with a finger bodge of 12.2 ,  3 unit’s went in straight away and 45 minutes later I am 10.4 .  

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Morning, yawning! A much better 6.4 this morning. My New Year didn’t get off to a good start. Unfortunately our, just turned two, granddaughter was taken to hospital yesterday. She had what we thought was a virus, snotty nose, raised temperature, lethargy, no appetite and so on but she hadn’t slept at all the night before and her lips and hands were blue and she was shaking, my daughter called 111 and they sent an ambulance for her. When the paramedics arrived they found her temperature was 40.2, her heart beat was 180 and her blood sugars were 3.2. They gave her some glucose from a  tube my daughter said, and Calpol and took her to hospital. To cut a long story short, after many tests, including a flu swab it was found she has a UTI. They’ve kept her in overnight as even with Calpol and Ibuprofen her temperature was still only dropping to 38 and they want to make sure she takes her antibiotics. I was at the hospital with them for 4 hours, Mr Eggy had the other two as my son-in-law was at work. When he got back I came home. The other two stayed over at ours. Hence why I’m up early, woke up and my mind automatically went to the little one, I’m sure she’ll be fine once the antibiotics kick in but she looked so ill yesterday. What a worry. Luckily one of my other daughters only lives five minutes from the hospital and supplied her sister with PJs etc last night as she lives a 40 mile round trip away. Touch wood she’ll be home today and on the road to recovery. Again much to thank the NHS for.


Sorry to hear about the little one, hope she is starting to recover and gets home from hospital today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me to day, so a big improvement, healthy eating plan and cutting back down on carbs starts again today in an effort to lose this last stone.  Back at work today, soat least the routine helps.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3* for me today.  
Nearly all back to normal now.
Only remains for me to un-deck the halls!  
Might not wait till Twelfth Night. 

Have a good day everybody

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.2 today. Fracture clinic today to see what’s happening to my foot five months after I broke it.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.7 for me today. Keep forgetting to take my tablets in the evening, doh! Have given the house a good bottoming over the last few days, apart from the kitchen which I may tackle today, what fun!
@eggyg what a scare for you all, they go down so quickly don’t they but usually come back up again quite quickly. Hope all is ok and she is home very soon x
@AJLang good luck today and hope you have some good news x


----------



## rebrascora

Well a disappointing 9.2 for me this morning but I was less restrained yesterday than I have been since diagnosis and had a Yorkshire pud (first in nearly a year), a roastie and 3 roast parsnips as well as a tiny sliver of chocolate cheesecake (which was sheer heaven) plus cheese and a tiny bit of fruit afterwards..... all bolussed for but even with extra corrections I was 9.1 going to bed. At least I can be reasonably sure my night time Levemir is right.
Looks like my ratios have changed and I just need to be a bit heavier handed with my bolus doses for the time being.

@Kaylz Thanks. Yes I am aware that needles "should" be changed after each use but my sites are all good and I rotate them. I air shot each time and can really see no benefit in changing them so frequently. It just appears that my ratios have changed, like they did in the summer, which I assumed was the end of my honeymoon period, but maybe my pancreas is slowly shutting down in phases. For some reason it really worries me that I need more insulin and I seem to be mentally resistant to that change, rather than just accepting that I need whatever I need.

Does anyone find that they need more in the winter and less in the summer? I would like to think that this might be a reversible step rather than a possibly progressive need for more year on year.


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, Happy campers 2020 to everyone.

Not been posting for a couple of weeks or so, as numbers up, eaten my own weight in mince pies, Christmas puddings and shortbread, each one a diabetics worst nightmare, but God,, they sooo delicious 

Numbers, well let's just say say they were understandably poor!

So here I am, back eating sensibly, with not a great start, but better.

8.8 this morning - must do better.

Still waiting for head MRI results and appt for head CT scan.

Hoping you each had an equally indulgent time


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Thanks. Yes I am aware that needles "should" be changed after each use but my sites are all good and I rotate them. I air shot each time and can really see no benefit in changing them so frequently. It just appears that my ratios have changed, like they did in the summer, which I assumed was the end of my honeymoon period, but maybe my pancreas is slowly shutting down in phases. For some reason it really worries me that I need more insulin and I seem to be mentally resistant to that change, rather than just accepting that I need whatever I need.


Some people carry the staphylococcal bacteria on their skin so there is more risk of getting an infection from reusing needles that have already pierced the skin previously

I too suffered mentally with insulin and adjustments along with other things related to diabetes so I understand completely how you feel but you will get there in accepting you need what you need 

Yes many people find they require less insulin with warmer weather but as is with diabetes others will require less in the colder weather, it can even change for you during the season even though its the same season, you'll come to realise what you need to do the more you go through the seasons as a Type 1
xx


----------



## Rob51

eggyg said:


> Morning, yawning! A much better 6.4 this morning. My New Year didn’t get off to a good start. Unfortunately our, just turned two, granddaughter was taken to hospital yesterday. She had what we thought was a virus, snotty nose, raised temperature, lethargy, no appetite and so on but she hadn’t slept at all the night before and her lips and hands were blue and she was shaking, my daughter called 111 and they sent an ambulance for her. When the paramedics arrived they found her temperature was 40.2, her heart beat was 180 and her blood sugars were 3.2. They gave her some glucose from a  tube my daughter said, and Calpol and took her to hospital. To cut a long story short, after many tests, including a flu swab it was found she has a UTI. They’ve kept her in overnight as even with Calpol and Ibuprofen her temperature was still only dropping to 38 and they want to make sure she takes her antibiotics. I was at the hospital with them for 4 hours, Mr Eggy had the other two as my son-in-law was at work. When he got back I came home. The other two stayed over at ours. Hence why I’m up early, woke up and my mind automatically went to the little one, I’m sure she’ll be fine once the antibiotics kick in but she looked so ill yesterday. What a worry. Luckily one of my other daughters only lives five minutes from the hospital and supplied her sister with PJs etc last night as she lives a 40 mile round trip away. Touch wood she’ll be home today and on the road to recovery. Again much to thank the NHS for.


Hope your grand daughter recovers soon Eggyg - not the best start to 2020


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 this morning. Which I admit is fine, but I'm a bit disappointed in it for some weird reason  I guess I'm just trying to stay around the 5.0 mark because it looks aesthetically better than the random numbers I get


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> 5.8 this morning. Which I admit is fine, but I'm a bit disappointed in it for some weird reason  I guess I'm just trying to stay around the 5.0 mark because it looks aesthetically better than the random numbers I get


you really got to go easy on yourself, you wouldn't want to be spending too much time at the lower end of the scale as an insulin user as this comes of increased risk of loosing hypo awareness which isn't good and I've been there myself xx


----------



## AJLang

@rebrascora I know it can be very tempting to keep re-using the needles but, just like other diabetic problems, re-using the needles can cause problems with your injection sites that you don’t know about until it’s too late to reverse them. I really would encourage you to use a new needle for each injection.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, up early for an 8am GP appt - stupid time.

5.3 today - pleased with that

Hope all goes well for you today


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.4 for this morning 

nice morning on doggie  walk

off to the office shortly but it’s the weekend already - these two day weeks are superb..


----------



## Baz.

it's an 8.0 from me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.9 here.

Another day at the electronic workface, tippy-tapping on my llaptop (that’s laptop in Welsh). Only 2000 words to go - I just hope what I’m writing makes sense!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

4.5 for me, if you believe the sensor I put on yesterday though I was in the 2's  I hope it picks up soon as these are going to take a bit of explaining to the consultant on the 21st, definitely think Tresiba is going to have to be reduced as twice this week I've needed to have a glucose chew 3 hours after bolusing for my tea which I couldn't have done without the Libre 

Have a great Friday folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, and I had to treat a low around 3am, I think my liver is paying itself back for everything it churned out earlier in the week.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. 

First job this morning pack bag to Ryanair standards for Gigs in Manchester and Dublin, on the road carb estimating here we come.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today. Valentine's chocolate and Easter items are slowly starting to appear at work!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a bit late for me but sometimes everything just catches up on you. A 6.9 today. Pleased to say the little one is home, still a bit peely wally and sleepy but touchwood the antibiotics will have the required outcome. No Friday babysitting duties as mummy is staying home with her. So a free day! We have started the “undecking” @MeeTooTeeTwo one tree down one to go. It’s a b***ache! Have a good day all, it’s nearly back to normal time. Soon be spring!


----------



## zoombapup

had to stick myself three times, but finally got a 5.4 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.0* on the clock this morning. 
I can't believe it's Friday already. 

Have a good one everybody.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 this morning, our decs will come down at the weekend while Steve is off as it is his weekend off.

@Stitch147 - I am told that B&M had Easter eggs out before Christmas, although for me it does help as it means I can just buy a couple a week for the lady that collects Easter Eggs for the Food Bank and some other charities.

@eggy, pleased to hear the little one is out of hospital.


----------



## Michael12421

Hello I'm back after a long illness and no computer because the hard drive failed.  Had to rejoin as the DUK system refused to let me in using my old user name and password - so have rejoined using a slightly amended user name and email address.
Hope to be back to some sort of normality and take part once again in the forum.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Hello I'm back after a long illness and no computer because the hard drive failed.  Had to rejoin as the DUK system refused to let me in using my old user name and password - so have rejoined using a slightly amended user name and email address.
> Hope to be back to some sort of normality and take part once again in the forum.


Sorry to hear you have been poorly and hope you are back to full health. Look forward to seeing you posting again. Best wishes.  Sue XX


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Hello I'm back after a long illness and no computer because the hard drive failed.  Had to rejoin as the DUK system refused to let me in using my old user name and password - so have rejoined using a slightly amended user name and email address.
> Hope to be back to some sort of normality and take part once again in the forum.


Wondered where you’d gone! Welcome back, and I hope you’re progressing well.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 4.7 this morning. I ate my main meal at lunchtime yesterday again and I think that helps with my following morning readings because otherwise I end up eating late and the fat and protein is still releasing glucose into my bloodstream through the night.

@eggyg So pleased that your granddaughter is out of hospital and on the mend. Hope her recovery is speedy and smooth and you are back to child minding duty soon.

@Robin Take it easy and watch out for those hypos now your liver is on the rebound. Hope you are feeling a little less sore today.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Good to see you back Michael. Hope your BG is more stable now and the illness has passed. 

Anyone heard from Ted recently?
@KARNAK 
Hi Ted. Hope you are OK. Wishing you a Happy and healthier New Year. Please post when you can so that we know that you are still kicking the can along the road, even if you are also creating havoc with the emergency services in the process. Missing your warm and charismatic contribution to this great community.


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all,

I woke on a 3.9 this morning. Crikey. Swiftly sorted out with a glucose hit then some toast.

The best news though? it was our 20 week scan this morning and I am so delighted to announce that our baby GIRL is thriving. I couldn’t be happier!!!


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I woke on a 3.9 this morning. Crikey. Swiftly sorted out with a glucose hit then some toast.
> 
> The best news though? it was our 20 week scan this morning and I am so delighted to announce that our baby GIRL is thriving. I couldn’t be happier!!!


Wonderful news @merrymunky , so pleased for you xx


----------



## Hazel

So pleased for you @merrymunky


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  Bit of a funny one this morning for me first reading was 10.5 i thought this was a bit wrong as it high for me so did another finger which come as 9.0  not sure why they so different (done within a min of each other ) ,  My weekly average is 7.6 for this week


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I woke on a 3.9 this morning. Crikey. Swiftly sorted out with a glucose hit then some toast.
> 
> The best news though? it was our 20 week scan this morning and I am so delighted to announce that our baby GIRL is thriving. I couldn’t be happier!!!


Ahh! That’s lovely. Congratulations. Girls are the best, but I’m biased as a mother of three daughters and grandmother of three granddaughters!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.1 here.

Fab news @merrymunky. Great to have you back @Michael12421 - is that your Spanish post code after your name?


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A totally flummoxing 8.5 today. I do still have the man flu but feeling a lot better than a few days ago. Off for a haircut today and a nice lunch. Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Ahh! That’s lovely. Congratulations. Girls are the best, but I’m biased as a mother of three daughters and grandmother of three granddaughters!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.5 for this morning 

Off cycling this morning then work this afternoon


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> Good morning all,  Bit of a funny one this morning for me first reading was 10.5 i thought this was a bit wrong as it high for me so did another finger which come as 9.0  not sure why they so different (done within a min of each other ) ,  My weekly average is 7.6 for this week


it isn't that different to be honest, meters are allowed a 15% error margin and 15% of 10.5 is 1.575 so within that xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Off for a haircut today


I'm not even sure the last time I had a haircut!  That will be sorted soon though as the mobile hairdresser said she will be in touch Monday  xx


----------



## Baz.

Kaylz said:


> it isn't that different to be honest, meters are allowed a 15% error margin and 15% of 10.5 is 1.575 so within that xx



Thanks for the info I'm still getting use to this world of readings and stuff


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.0 at 6am down to 5.0 45 minutes later, this after almost 2 digestive biscuits at bedtime for a 5.9 and a glucose chew earlier for a 5.4 (I wouldn't normally treat that but the last 2 night I've been under 5 about 20 minutes after I tested with the 5.4 so wasn't risking it and decided to just treat it there and then) Tresiba was knocked down to 13 last night so we'll  see what the outcome is in a few days 

Have a great day folks 
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  3.3 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.4 here, and hovering round the red all night (I’m probably in the 4s, Libre tends to read low at the bottom end) How long does it take to restock a liver? Our local co-op does it in half an hour with one big truck!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> I'm not even sure the last time I had a haircut!  That will be sorted soon though as the mobile hairdresser said she will be in touch Monday  xx


I generally get my hair cut every three weeks but because of the wedding my last appointment was only two weeks later. So I told her to just colour my hair and not cut it. Boy, am I regretting that four and weeks down the line. I look like the wild woman of Borneo! This is when I realise I should maybe own a brush or a comb!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a 6.7 for me this morning. Lovely bright sunny but chilly day here in Sussex. Not sure what I’m up to today other than some ironing. Have a good day whatever you are doing x


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, so I'm having a bit of a good start to the morning it seems. 5.2 right now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@merrymunky - congratulations.

5.6 for me this morning, but I had already got out of bed ran down the stairs, to find the person walking away saying sorry I am at the wrong door it is next door I should be at, so not sure if that would have push it it up a bit.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, can't give you a waking figure as never actually got to sleep last night.

Top of the morning to you all from the banks of the Liffey.


----------



## AJLang

10.3 this morning. Spent the whole of yesterday exhauseted, feeling like I had razor blades in my throat and a very bad silent migraine. Lots of corrections and increasing my basal rates. Some improvement today but not much energy.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report another great reading of 5.4 this morning and so far holding steady in range. I increased my basal insulin by yet another unit yesterday and think that is helping.
Had my retinal screening yesterday afternoon and ran back from the hospital, since you can't drive afterwards, so I am feeling a bit sore as I haven't swung the legs faster than a brisk walk in several weeks. Bought some new running shoes yesterday, so I need to get some miles into them.
Hoping that those of you who are feeling under the weather are better soon. Lovely mild-ish, sunny-ish day today, so my bees are flying and taking the opportunity to go to the loo (they can hold for up to 2 weeks and will not soil inside the hive unless sick) and stock up with essential items like water. Always good to see them flying on mild winter days and know that they are still alive. All 8 hives are showing a small amount of activity, so they have all made it this far. GGs are also enjoying the milder weather and a bit of sun on their backs and pullets have started laying their first eggs (got an absolutely stunning green egg from one of them this morning) so feel like there is a new beginning and a promise of spring, even though there is plenty of winter still to come. My improved readings the last few days certainly add to that feeling of wellbeing.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Bit chilly here in Sale. 7.1 @ 9.27am after a fab night's sleep, low carb does wonders for sleeping through.



> @merrymunky - congratulations.


 Yes.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.5 for this morning 

Off to golf club shortly for our winter league game


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. An unexplainable and bewildering 11 for me this morning.


----------



## Baz.

8.3 this morning  and yet again it's cold and wet outside on my day off from work


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Was that a house special yesterday @zoombapup? Well done!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 this morning, still not light yet.  Off for my Sunday morning run soon.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I have not read any posts yet so I hope all is well with everyone. 
Had a bit of a phlegmy cough last night, woke up feeling yuk, tired , a  headache , with a lovely drippy nose and          
9.1 with a slanted up arrow .
Tissues, Check
Paracetamol, Check
Coffee, check
 Correction , breakfast and another coffee or maybe two will be delivered next. 

I hope you all have a good day, 
I have had a nice email from ernie one of my premium bonds came up £25


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Did an @eggyg yesterday. Instead of resting my damaged ribs, I went on a family trip to IKEA. Paid for it last night, and needed extra codeine!


----------



## zoombapup

5.4 this morning again. This is getting to be a habit


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Was hoping to get out to Lidl but with me running on the low side my anxiety is really playing up so only going to nip to Scotmid, hate that I feel like this

Apparently we’re doing it all wrong though, a keto diet supporter tried to tell a group that the keto diet has been shown in trials to reverse Type 1 diabetes and restore normal pancreatic function 

Anyways its a 6.4 for me today, that is after 2 digestive biscuits for a bedtime 5.4 last night though  never mind will be 3rd dose of reduced Tresiba tonight so shouldn't be as low in the next few days

Have a great day my lovelies 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. After a long lie ( well for me) 7.5 which I really don’t deserve, that DF and Dawn has a lot to answer to! Hair cut and lovely lunch yesterday, complete with large glass of Pinot Grigio +  four dresses tried on in the Phase Eight sale,  two bought + looking for grandson’s birthday present = like @Robin overdoing it! Grrr!!! Ah well, today’s another day. Have a smashing Sunday. Normality returns tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Was hoping to get out to Lidl but with me running on the low side my anxiety is really playing up so only going to nip to Scotmid, hate that I feel like this
> 
> Apparently we’re doing it all wrong though, a keto diet supporter tried to tell a group that the keto diet has been shown in trials to reverse Type 1 diabetes and restore normal pancreatic function
> 
> Anyways its a 6.4 for me today, that is after 2 digestive biscuits for a bedtime 5.4 last night though  never mind will be 3rd dose of reduced Tresiba tonight so shouldn't be as low in the next few days
> 
> Have a great day my lovelies
> xx


I’d like to see a Keto  diet restoring my pancreatic function!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> I’d like to see a Keto  diet restoring my pancreatic function!


I know yours is a completely different situation to most of us but wouldn't we all  she kinda went quiet when I said I was type 1 and my pancreas was dead there go end of  I do love an argument in the afternoon lol xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me despite the curry and guiness.

Back to work tomorrow so I suppose I'd better make sure I get packed and ready for the flight home 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

I'm on a roll!..... 5.3 for me this morning but couldn't have been happier if it had been an HS. That is two 5's and a high 4 on consecutive days and 4 out of the last 5 fasting readings in range....Woo Hoo! Not a bad way to start the New Year!
Hope everyone has an enjoyable end to the weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Ljc said:


> I have had a nice email from ernie one of my premium bonds came up £25


 Good grief, where's mine? I've had £100 premium bond forever! I think mine's lost. 

6.9 @ 7.00am I was very pleased with this and have now ruined it with a slab of Christmas Cake. I was using it as a doorstop (in the tin) but family came and all wanted a slice so out it came. I had to have some because I made it! Agh. I'll be high again tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Good grief, where's mine? I've had £100 premium bond forever! I think mine's lost.
> 
> 6.9 @ 7.00am I was very pleased with this and have now ruined it with a slab of Christmas Cake. I was using it as a doorstop (in the tin) but family came and all wanted a slice so out it came. I had to have some because I made it! Agh. I'll be high again tomorrow.



Oh dear , you’ve just reminded me of that rich fruit cake that’s hiding in the cupboard.  

I hope your premium bonds come up soon


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke   6.9 with a slanted up arrow at 05 19 
That cake is still the cupboard  
Have a good day.


----------



## Baz.

it's a 7.8 from me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a post rock n roll weekend 5.2 

Ah well back to reality again until the next time.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.9 for this morning 

Off to office shortly - the start of a very busy week


----------



## zoombapup

Well wouldn't you believe it, another 5.6. I guess I'll have to go with "high fives" all week 

Strangely it's not warm, but it's not cold out either.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here and a flatter overnight fish you’ve never seen!

A rocking and rolling House Spesh @khskel ! How was the gig?

Good for you @Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

5.6 for me on this wild windy day, supposed to be even worse tomorrow  I have no plans though so a nip out to the shop is the furthest I'll be going

Congrats on the HS @khskel hope you had a great weekend

Have a nice day everyone 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here.


----------



## Michael12421

. Good morning, It is Three Kings Day - the day that Spanish children get their Christmas presents and another national holiday. 2.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> . Good morning, It is Three Kings Day - the day that Spanish children get their Christmas presents and another national holiday. 2.7 for me this morning.


I see even though you've been missing for a while your morning waking levels have remained the same  I'd really see about that my lovely, it really isn't safe xx


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.4 here and a flatter overnight fish you’ve never seen!
> 
> A rocking and rolling House Spesh @khskel ! How was the gig?
> 
> Good for you @Kaylz.


Still buzzing!


----------



## Toucan

Hi Ditto, I think a doorstop is an excellent use for a Christmas cake!
I've got the decorations are back in their box and I think I've got rid of all the Christmas food undesirables, so temptations reduced and back on the straight and narrow I hope. 6.6 this morning, so still need to work a bit to get it back in to the 5's. Back to a table tennis session today as well, so hope that will also help the extra lbs that crept on over Christmas. Onwards and forward!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning folks. Not often I make it in here, but I thought I would check in with you all. 

A rather disappointing 12.3 for me today. I have had a heavy cold all through Christmas and NY and my basal requirements still haven’t settled.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I had yet another lie in. Everything catching up with me after weddings, festivities, babies in hospital, man flu, back injury etc etc! Anywes, it’s a reasonable 6.8 for me. I have a nice boring week ahead. I can’t wait! Have a happy Monday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A HS for me today, so I am pleased with that, especially as I had to resort to painkillers and voltarol to ease my achy muscles yesterday, I did manage 14.5km run, which the furthest I have run since October.  

I have a Christmas cake sitting on my stairs which was for someone I used to work with, I emailed him before Christmas and no reply, so will be turning it into a tier of my mum's birthday cake as she gets an actual birthday this year and it falls on a Saturday I am going to do a little tea party for her.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8* this wet and miserable Monday morning.

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> as she gets an actual birthday this year and it falls on a Saturday I am going to do a little tea party for her.


Just curious, what date does your mum celebrate her birthday the other 3 years? 

Congrats on the HS  xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a whopper today 14.5. 

I started a new sensor last evening, it was reading low and suspended insulin to my pump for 4 hours through the night . Wake up time, sensor reading 4.6 I’m actually 14.5. I’ve had words with the sensor and broken my no swearing resolution already. 

Have a good Monday if you can. Ted @KARNAK I hope you are ok x


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, very late on parade.

4.3 today

Miserable dreich day

Hope your weather is better


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a disappointing 7.7 for me this morning but I ate far too much last night, so I only have myself to blame and at least I know why it is high and it's not double figures so I don't feel too frustrated. Mostly low carb high fat food, but that fat must have been on the low burner all night slowly trickling a bit of glucose into my blood. Thankfully I am down into the 5's now so very happy with that.


----------



## Bexlee

Flower said:


> Morning all, it’s a whopper today 14.5.
> 
> I started a new sensor last evening, it was reading low and suspended insulin to my pump for 4 hours through the night . Wake up time, sensor reading 4.6 I’m actually 14.5. I’ve had words with the sensor and broken my no swearing resolution already.
> 
> Have a good Monday if you can. Ted @KARNAK I hope you are ok x



Hi @Flower I had 2 sensors from the same batch / lot over Christmas that were reading spot on then low then high over 4/5 days with huge difference. I got upset with myself as I thought it was me and eventually gave up and rang Abbott’s who changed both. The one I put on 3 days ago is absolutely spot on and I feel calm again!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  I'm having fun.  Dinner last night was 40 carbs so I had 4 units extended over 6 hours.
2am 4.4 so had 15g fast acting carbs
3am 3.6 so had another 30g fast acting carbs
5am 3.3!!!!!!! so just waiting for another 15g fast acting carbs to kick in......15 minutes later 3.4!!!  
 I hope this last lot solves the low sugars because I'm run out of my upstairs fast acting carb supply having had five lots in the last 3 hours. Update just been downstairs and had 20 carbs of sweet biscuits and brought another 15g carbs upstairs.  Will probably go very high soon with all of these carbs but at the moment really wobbly me doesnt care.
All good fun here.
On the better side when to Moorfields London yesterday and the retinal consultant was  happy that I've had no changes in the last six months that require treatment. Go back in six months.  Neurology at 9.45am this morning.  Then no more hospital appointments until next week!


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm having fun.  Dinner last night was 40 carbs so I had 4 units extended over 6 hours.
> 2am 4.4 so had 15g fast acting carbs
> 3am 3.6 so had another 30g fast acting carbs
> 5am 3.3!!!!!!! so just waiting for another 15g fast acting carbs to kick in......15 minutes later 3.4!!!
> I hope this last lot solves the low sugars because I'm run out of my upstairs fast acting carb supply having had five lots in the last 3 hours. Update just been downstairs and had 20 carbs of sweet biscuits and brought another 15g carbs upstairs.  Will probably go very high soon with all of these carbs but at the moment really wobbly me doesnt care.
> All good fun here.
> On the better side when to Moorfields London yesterday and the retinal consultant was  happy that I've had no changes in the last six months that require treatment. Go back in six months.  Neurology at 9.45am this morning.  Then no more hospital appointments until next week!



Oh @Flower . I am sorry to hear your BGs are misbehaving themselves so badly, I hope this lat lot of carbs does the trick and you don’t go too high .

It’s good news about your eyes


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. A few too many walnuts last night resulted in a flatish  line and 6.7.


----------



## Baz.

7.6 this morning from me


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.6 for me, flats really should be better soundproof than they are, upstairs phone alarm vibrating at 5am should not be heard by me and wake me up! Had to be when I was actually getting a decent sleep as well  ah well I'm not one for napping so I'll just be tired the rest of the day 

Hope the rest of you have a good day 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

Tiredness from the weekend escapades hit last night and I feel like a zombie this morning. Shower and coffee required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Ljc said:


> Oh @Flower . I am sorry to hear your BGs are misbehaving themselves so badly, I hope this lat lot of carbs does the trick and you don’t go too high .
> 
> It’s good news about your eyes


Thank you Lin. After all that I woke up at 7am I woke up with 8.1 which was a lot lower than I expected.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.8 for this morning.

Another busy day ahead  - yesterday felt so long hope today goes a bit faster


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Thank you Lin. After all that I woke up at 7am I woke up with 8.1 which was a lot lower than I expected.


Wow I am impressed


----------



## Hazel

Morning all  hope you are well

5.2 this morning

Enjoy your day


----------



## zoombapup

5.1 for me this morning. Just had a coffee maker explode in the kitchen with coffee everywhere  a bit too much excitement for a morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. It’s very wet and windy today. A 7.1. Man flu still lingering, I’m absolutely sick of coughing. Feeling tired had a late night watching the Sydney Harbour Bridge web cam as my newly married daughter and her husband were climbing it at 11am, their time. I couldn’t see them of course as even the cars looked liked ants! I’m sure they had fun. I’ll message her to find out when I’ve worked out what time it is down there! Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Just leaving to go up to son's to let delivery men in while he’s at work. Now remind me, why did I retire? Oh, it’s so I didn’t have to face rush hour traffic ever again...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Been tinkering with my bolus and upping my carbs and ended up with an 8.3 today, more tinkering required I think.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Been tinkering with my bolus and upping my carbs and ended up with an 8.3 today, more tinkering required I think.


Better than the constant waking up hypo though xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me today, I have a sore throat, I will be working from home today, first of all don't want to spread my germs around the office as it is totally open plan and secondly I am following the advice of Essex Fire Service following a chemical spillage on an industrial site about 1 mile from where I live as the advice is to stay indoors and keep windows shut.  They have closed all the schools today.  I am sure I would have been fine just going to my car and driving to work, but as I already don't feel great I had already asked to work at home before I read the ongoing advice.

@AJLang, pleased to hear your eyes have remained the same, good luck with today's appointment, and enjoy your week off of appointments.

@Kaylz - to reply to your question yesterday, my mum usually celebrates her birthday on 28th, but my hubby always teases her and says she can't celebrate early.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 7.0 for me.

Off to Charcot foot clinic today, my collapsed ankle has been hurting a lot under my cast , really hoping nothing else has fractured. Deep breath off I go...

Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 7.0 for me.
> 
> Off to Charcot foot clinic today, my collapsed ankle has been hurting a lot under my cast , really hoping nothing else has fractured. Deep breath off I go...
> 
> Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


i hope you appointment is a positive one in regards to your new pain, good luck! xx


----------



## Stitch147

Good luck at your appointments today @Flower and @AJLang 
A 7.8 for me today. Appointment made for the 24th January for blood tests for annual review.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lordy!!  Another long lie-in for me.  
My reading earlier was *5.3* before I dozed off again. 
Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@Hazel 
Congrats on your HS. Good to see you back on form and showing us how it is done! Will we be seeing more HSs from the HS queen before the week is out?? Probably!

Disappointing 7.9 from me this morning but I got stressed last night and didn't sleep well. Been back down in the 5s and 4s since then so I'm not too unhappy about it. Still a lot better than the persistent double figures I was getting over Xmas.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Remember me?  5.3 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Remember me?  5.3 for me today


Morning Alan good to see you posting, where have you been - travelling to exotic places I hope and not been poorly. Good number for you today. I have 6.7 today even though I only had a salad at 6 yesterday and nothing after, c’est la vie!!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. I despair - 13.3 today


----------



## zoombapup

Man its too early. 6am and I was 5.9 and sleepy still


----------



## MrDaibetes

7.3 this morning for me


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys

So basal reduction isn’t going well, spent most of yesterday higher than desired despite a couple of half unit what should be corrections, I only lowered it by 1 unit! I don’t know whether it’s because it was milder last week and has turned colder and wilder again or what but put it up to 13.5 units last night, if need be if I go back to 14 and have lows I’ll just have to change my meal ratios and work that way

Anyways 5.3 dropping to 4.8 by breakfast, thankfully upstairs alarm didnt wake me this morning at 5am, good job as didnt get to sleep until about 3am with that crazy wind! 

Have a nice day folks
Xx


----------



## Baz.

8,5 from me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Lovely to see you back @Northerner.

Well, got my pesky essay in yesterday and I’m taking a (well-deserved IMHO) week off. A bit of cleaning today - Bloden’s molting like nobody’s business so some extreme hoovering is called for.  Then I’m taking myself out for lunch.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning.

Creeping up again - off on doggy walk then another chaotic day in the office.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, overdid it yesterday and had to resort to the Codeine again last night. Ribs are a lot better, but I still can’t lie flat to sleep, or turn over in bed, so I keep waking up in the night.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

4.4 this morning

@Northerner was getting worried about you, hope you are ok


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 4.4 this morning
> 
> @Northerner was getting worried about you, hope you are ok


I'm OK @Hazel, just not my favourite time of year, and always a bit of a struggle


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A more reasonable 6.3 today. Still coughing, still got back pain but I’m putting on my big girls pants and going wedding dress shopping this afternoon. Yes, another wedding, this time middle daughter. July 25th, which also happens to be our Ruby Wedding Anniversary. It’s all been booked for ages but she said she couldn’t think about dresses until her sister’s wedding was over. Hope she’s hasn’t left it too late! Then that’s us shot of them all. It’s a dear do having three daughters! Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I woke to a hypo of 3.5 at 4.45am and thought I might have over treated it (I don't often get that raging hunger with a hypo, but I was demented with it this time) and managed to get back to sleep. Delighted to report a 5.8 now. Also good that I woke up at a relatively high low if you know what I mean. I have only had a couple of hypos through the night and it is always a worry in the back of your mind that you might not wake up. I am happy that it was a mid 3 that roused me and not any lower. Anyway, totally my fault as I changed my eating routine and didn't have anything substantial to eat last night but also broke my house rule and took a correction before bed, for an unusually high reading, having been nicely in range throughout the day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good to see you back @Northerner and I am sitting on the 5.3 step with you.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8* this morning.  

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. 7.5 @ 8.59am this morning. With what I ate this week I should be in double figures.  Back to low carb now. 

Northie have you got a sad lamp? They're supposed to be really good.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good evening all. 7.5 @ 8.59am this morning. With what I ate this week I should be in double figures.  Back to low carb now.
> 
> Northie have you got a sad lamp? They're supposed to be really good.


Yes, I do have one and I think it has made a bit of a difference this year


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - tho' it isn't.  15.7 and I just don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  No sensor this morning as it finished yesterday and am waiting until after my morning shower to put a new one on  I'm down to my last two in my 6-month trial and wondering what is going to happen about getting more. The consultant said he 'imagined' that they would write a letter to my GP to say they should continue prescribing, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - tho' it isn't.  15.7 and I just don't know what I am doing wrong.


How does your waking compare to your bedtime reading Michael? A shame Santa didn't bring you a Libre for Christmas, as it would be extremely helpful in working out what is happening


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> I'm OK @Hazel, just not my favourite time of year, and always a bit of a struggle



Sympathies! I hate Christmas, and it's not SAD unless 40+ deg heat and the smoke from the continent burning down count. It's the time of year when all of my black dogs have a big get-together and charge it to my tab ... 

Fortunately, it's over!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

I contacted the mobile hairdresser again yesterday as still hadn’t heard from her, she’d forgotten about me! Anyways I’m now in for 5:45pm on Friday

Anyways its a 5.7 for me today, seems calmer here thankfully (for now anyway) though very nippy 

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me

Rehearsal night tonight. New material to be worked on and oldies to redirect.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Back to 5.4 for me. One day I'll work out my waking average for the last few months.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it's a 7.7 from me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.9 here...like you @Michael12421 it’s a high BG with an “eh?” attached.

Got another hearing test this morning - last time, I had a head full of snot which may have effected the results, so they want to do them again. 

Nearly the weekend...


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it's a 5.6 

Retina clinic time again, how high will my fear induced blood glucose spike rise today? Last time it shot up in sync with the lift up to the clinic, perhaps I should take the stairs this time for a more stepped rise. Please, please be stable sight ....

I hope you have a good day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Sounds very windy out there. The plan is to walk up to the café at the local campsite for lunch (it’s a lot nicer than it sounds) but I might get blown away.
Good luck today, @Flower .


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A 6.8 on this snowy morning! Yes, you read that right. You’ve got to love the British weather don’t you? Tuesday we were basking in 14 degrees along with gale force winds. Yesterday was sunny but with a very cold wind and today we have snow laying on the lawn, the roofs and the cars!  It’s  turned to sleet now. Well, it keeps us on our toes doesn’t it?  Quiet day today after yesterday’s excitement, my daughter said “ yes to the dress”. First shop. First dress. I can’t quite believe it to tell the truth but I am relieved because I thought this was going to be a long and painful process. Have a great day whatever the weather is where you are.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2* for me this cold and frosty morning. 

Keep warm everyone!

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.1 for me today, totally undeserved as had carb laden meal last night (rare). Miserable day here, gloomy, overcast and drizzling. Have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Good morning, it's a 5.6
> 
> Retina clinic time again, how high will my fear induced blood glucose spike rise today? Last time it shot up in sync with the lift up to the clinic, perhaps I should take the stairs this time for a more stepped rise. Please, please be stable sight ....
> 
> I hope you have a good day


Good luck @Flower, I hope it goes well for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me today, we have a bright but windy day.  Not ventured outside yet so not sure how cold it is.  

Good luck to everyone who has appointments today, I have a check up at the dentist, the only fear of dentists I have is the bill.


----------



## Michael12421

[QUOTE="Northerner, How does your waking compare to your bedtime reading Michael? A shame Santa didn't bring you a Libre for Christmas, as it would be extremely helpful in working out what is happening [/QUOTE]

Alan.  This may be part of the problem.  I eat at 6pm am in bed by 7.30 so it is too early to take a reading.  Last night I was 9.1 and I took 5 units of Novorapid. I ate very little, baked salmon with mashed potatoes (not much) with carrots and peas. I baked the salmon in a sauce of garlic, soy sauce, lemon juice and a  teaspoon of honey.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Alan. This may be part of the problem. I eat at 6pm am in bed by 7.30 so it is too early to take a reading. Last night I was 9.1 and I took 5 units of Novorapid. I ate very little, baked salmon with mashed potatoes (not much) with carrots and peas. I baked the salmon in a sauce of garlic, soy sauce, lemon juice and a teaspoon of honey.


 that's very worrying, that leads me to think when you are waking low the chances are you've been there (and lower) the whole night! 5 units on board is a lot to go to sleep on, I personally don't go to bed until at least 4 hours after my last dose as it just isn't very safe to go to sleep with a lot of insulin still on board xx


----------



## Michael12421

But I am waking (mostly) on a high reading, yes I do have low readings but not lately.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> But I am waking (mostly) on a high reading, yes I do have low readings but not lately.


waking high can be a sign you've been low through the night though and rebounded xx


----------



## Michael12421

Oh, talk about living and learning!  Thank you for that information. Yes I go to bed early and regularly get at least 11 hours sleep a night. If I get really low in the night it usually wakes me up and I take preventative action - good old JB's or a substitute as Haribo do not market JB's in Spain.

I am really getting despondent about this situation, I try hard to keep things under control but am not having much luck lately.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Oh, talk about living and learning!  Thank you for that information. Yes I go to bed early and regularly get at least 11 hours sleep a night. If I get really low in the night it usually wakes me up and I take preventative action - good old JB's or a substitute as Haribo do not market JB's in Spain.
> 
> I am really getting despondent about this situation, I try hard to keep things under control but am not having much luck lately.


I would highly suggest basal testing as a matter of urgency and see where to go from that xx


----------



## Michael12421

Ermm - what is basal testing and how does one do it?


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Ermm - what is basal testing and how does one do it?


take a look at this link - https://mysugr.com/en/blog/basal-rate-testing unfortunately I cant find any UK sites with a quick google and I'm currently preparing things for an appointment so don't have time to have a proper look at the moment, its easy to adjust the mg measurement to our mmol system though by dividing the mg readings by 18 xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks sorry I haven`t been about so catching up with the forum at the moment. A 9.9 this morning, Basal has been reduced by 50% to stop hypo`s, still struggling with eyesight but what the heck. Back to positive thinking, nice to (see) Alan aka @Northerner back on board, also @everydayupsanddowns on his new position with DUK.

Have a good day folks and stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK great to see you about again Ted, sorry to hear there isn't much improvement in the eyesight department 
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> take a look at this link - https://mysugr.com/en/blog/basal-rate-testing unfortunately I cant find any UK sites with a quick google and I'm currently preparing things for an appointment so don't have time to have a proper look at the moment, its easy to adjust the mg measurement to our mmol system though by dividing the mg readings by 18 xx


Thank you very much. I've read it in English and taken notes.  It does seem a pain but it is worth a try.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Cold and grey here in Sale.

6.8 @ 7.23am pleased with that.


----------



## Rob51

Afternoon Folks,

Late on parade due to work planning but reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you very much. I've read it in English and taken notes.  It does seem a pain but it is worth a try.


yes the article is in English but the measuring system MG is US version of our mmol is what I was meaning, yes basal testing is a right faff but unless basal dose is correct nothing else will work as it should hence why we must basal test at times, good luck, do keep us up to speed on how things go 
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I hypoed again last night with a 3.4 at 1.30am. I had a very active day yesterday doing quite heavy manual work outside with the weather being so lovely and I probably should have reduced my basal insulin to compensate. I thought that I had over treated it, as I probably had about 30g carbs in the form of fruit juice and a digestive biscuit but was delighted to see a 6.5 on my meter this morning. I cut my basal and bolus by one unit this morning, so we will see how I get on but lunchtime reading is a nice 5.9, so all good so far.
Unfortunately rain is preventing me from continuing with my outdoor activity today, but forecast for tomorrow is better.

@KARNAK 
Hi Ted. Lovely to hear from you again. Pleased they have reduced your basal as those hypos you were having were a real worry. Better to be a bit high rather than silly low. Hope the eyesight improves once your levels stabilise.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Down to 7.4 today.  That's better.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today 

Much better @Michael12420 !


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.4 for me this morning after crashing to a hypo of 1.8 at midnight which terrified me. Never experienced one before. (See separate post)


----------



## Baz.

7.0 from me this morning ,  I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Hair cut tonight, cant wait! 

6.4 for me this morning and it's a very cold one, frosty as outside and I just want to go and cuddle up back in my bed 

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

No idea what it's like outside yet as I haven't twitched the curtains.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.5 for this morning 

Nice cool doggy walk this morning- off to the office shortly want an early start.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.4 for me today. Off to my brothers today as my nephews birthday. Will attempt to get the dog out, haven’t been able to get her out the last two days, for some reason she’s even harder to get out in the winter, if nothing else I will take her out in the car as I need to do some other jobs.
Good to see you posting again @KARNAK, sorry to hear your eyes are no better
@Michael12420 glad to see a decent figure this morning.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 9.1 here. Up with the Tresiba, aGAin!

Great to have you back @KARNAK. 

Had a hearing aid fitted yesterday...tried it out washing up last night - bad idea, washing up’s really noisy! 

Hope you’re feeling ok @merrymunky. I remember my first hypo well. Not a v nice experience.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Had a hearing aid fitted yesterday...tried it out washing up last night - bad idea, washing up’s really noisy!


the hearing aids themselves can be noisy to other people too, depending the way my grandad scratches his head the hearing aids can make an absolutely god awful high pitched screeching noise, drives me mad! xx


----------



## eggyg

Good day all on this frosty morn. A 7.1 today. Babysitting day today and we have an extra customer. Baby’s big sister after two days back at school has a bug! She’s feeling better but school insists on 48 hours minimum time off. Fair enough. I have good news, I went out for my first proper walk yesterday, walking boots on and everything, just three miles but it’s a start. Touch wood feel fine this morning and my man flu is doing one too! Happy days. Have a great day and @KARNAK welcome back.


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 9.1 here. Up with the Tresiba, aGAin!
> 
> Great to have you back @KARNAK.
> 
> Had a hearing aid fitted yesterday...tried it out washing up last night - bad idea, washing up’s really noisy!
> 
> Hope you’re feeling ok @merrymunky. I remember my first hypo well. Not a v nice experience.



Thank you. Feeling much more normal this morning but have decided to take a self care day and call in sick. May just call the maternity unit today to chat it over quickly as it really worried me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, haven't had an HS for ages.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, haven't had an HS for ages.


Congratulations on the HS!  
xx


----------



## Toucan

Pleased to say that I'm back in the 5's this morning - just! (5.9)
My biggest change this week has been to get my exercise routine back up to a better level, so it is good to see the results showing through and makes the aching muscles worth putting up with.-


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good to have you back Ted.

@merrymunky glad you are feeling a bit better this morning, I think you are doing the right thing in taking the day off.

@Bloden - hopefully you will get used to your hearing aid.  My parents struggle in with theirs in social places like restaurants as the can hear everyone's knifes and fork noises, but if they turn the hearing aids down they can't hear our conversations.

@Robin congrats on the HS.

As for me, 5.4 this morning, been in the 5s for a whole week. Ow after the Christmas highs, average this week is 5.4, so pleased with that.  Went to my first ever yoga class yesterday which I really liked, ache a bit this morning, but feel awful, sore throat has returned, aching (general sickness type ache, not excercise type aching), headache, no temperature though, was going to call in sick, but after another hour in bed decided just to get up have breakfast and a coffee and go, ok I will be late now, but I can make the time up later or next week.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. After the mega hypos the other night I’ve been knocking two units off my evening meals irrespective of what I’ve eaten and have been very pleased with my levels. 5.7 this morning


----------



## AJLang

KARNAK said:


> Good day folks sorry I haven`t been about so catching up with the forum at the moment. A 9.9 this morning, Basal has been reduced by 50% to stop hypo`s, still struggling with eyesight but what the heck. Back to positive thinking, nice to (see) Alan aka @Northerner back on board, also @everydayupsanddowns on his new position with DUK.
> 
> Have a good day folks and stay safe.


Good to see you back Ted x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.7* this morning. 
It’s noticeably lighter these mornings, or maybe I’ve been sleeping in longer.  

Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Jha19

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, haven't had an HS for ages.


Newbie question, but what is HS ?

9.8 this morning. From a 10.0 last night. Went out for a meal with friends last night and then had a snack before bed when I probably didn't need. However some nights I will wake with around 4.0 in the night from 9 or 10 before bed.


----------



## Kaylz

Jha19 said:


> Newbie question, but what is HS ?
> 
> 9.8 this morning. From a 10.0 last night. Went out for a meal with friends last night and then had a snack before bed when I probably didn't need. However some nights I will wake with around 4.0 in the night from 9 or 10 before bed.


It's a reading of 5.2, believed to be a great number to wake on as can have wriggle room either way basically xx


----------



## Jha19

Kaylz said:


> It's a reading of 5.2, believed to be a great number to wake on as can have wriggle room either way basically xx


Thanks... What does HS stand for? 

I very rarely wake anywhere near that low, but I'm still on a fairly cautious plan at the moment (my lowest readings tend to come at lunchtime). My next DSN appointment is coming up, wonder if that'll be when they start a basal/bolus regime if it's confirmed I'm T1.


----------



## Kaylz

Jha19 said:


> Thanks... What does HS stand for?
> 
> I very rarely wake anywhere near that low, but I'm still on a fairly cautious plan at the moment (my lowest readings tend to come at lunchtime). My next DSN appointment is coming up, wonder if that'll be when they start a basal/bolus regime if it's confirmed I'm T1.


House Special is what it stands for

Basal/bolus regime is by far easier than what your on now and you would see an improvement in getting your levels down as well, I didn't get an option and was sent home from hospital with that regime with little to no advice really until I saw a DSN a few days later so in a way at least you've had some experience with injecting etc, it can be a pain but its worth it and we're always here should you have any questions  when is your appointment if you don't mind me asking? I've got a review with my consultant on the 21st so booked in for bloods on Monday  xx


----------



## Jha19

Kaylz said:


> House Special is what it stands for
> 
> Basal/bolus regime is by far easier than what your on now and you would see an improvement in getting your levels down as well, I didn't get an option and was sent home from hospital with that regime with little to no advice really until I saw a DSN a few days later so in a way at least you've had some experience with injecting etc, it can be a pain but its worth it and we're always here should you have any questions  when is your appointment if you don't mind me asking? I've got a review with my consultant on the 21st so booked in for bloods on Monday  xx


Nurse is 22nd Jan... I'm hoping they'll be able to tell me results of antibody tests... Don't want to have to wait till May (my next consultants appointment). In between those I've got my eye hospital appointment.

Intermediate has been working ok mostly, but do stray outside of targets. But I guess a more flexible regime should get levels more consistent.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 on a fine sunny morning but the clouds are creeping in from the west. Thankyou for all your greetings its great to be back, hopefully 2020 will be a better year it should be if only I can remember to take my Creon.

Congratulations on the HS @Robin.

Have a good day folks speak with you all later.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am reporting a slightly disappointing 8.7 this morning. Cutting my basal yesterday started to show mid afternoon as my readings went up into the 9s and stuck there. Went to bed at 9.9. I have increased my basal and breakfast bolus back up to where I was a few days ago but I have an active day ahead so may need to reduce it by one unit tonight. Don't mind going a bit low through the day, but not keen on night time hypos.

@merrymunky.... so sorry to hear you had such a bad hypo for your first one. That must have been really scary. Do you know why it happened? Do you think you might have miscalculated your carbs or perhaps had something for tea that was difficult to balance with insulin? 
Hope the maternity unit are able to reassure you that all will be OK. Take it easy today.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Congrats on your HS. Good to see that you are back to normal readings after your crash landing.
@KARNAK Great reading this morning Ted. Hope we see lots more 5's from you in the coming days and more importantly, that you feel a bit better as a result.
@Kaylz Enjoy your hair dressers appointment. It is many years since I had mine done professionally..... and it probably shows.... but with long hair I can get away with cutting a chunk off the ends every now and then and it is always either plaited or clipped up so my hairdressing sins are mostly disguised.... and I have no doubt saved a fortune over the years in the process. I would never manage if I had medium or short hair though.


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> Well I am reporting a slightly disappointing 8.7 this morning. Cutting my basal yesterday started to show mid afternoon as my readings went up into the 9s and stuck there. Went to bed at 9.9. I have increased my basal and breakfast bolus back up to where I was a few days ago but I have an active day ahead so may need to reduce it by one unit tonight. Don't mind going a bit low through the day, but not keen on night time hypos.
> 
> @merrymunky.... so sorry to hear you had such a bad hypo for your first one. That must have been really scary. Do you know why it happened? Do you think you might have miscalculated your carbs or perhaps had something for tea that was difficult to balance with insulin?
> Hope the maternity unit are able to reassure you that all will be OK. Take it easy today.



They’ve  never taught me or told me to count carbs and inject accordingly. Just to ‘experiment’ with it. I’m usually spot on with knowing how much I need for certain meals. Last night after my meal I was 7.7 so only just in target but seems a perfect amount. Not sure why I would crash hours later. I’ve had some generally lower readings lately but this was scary!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon people.
Sorry been AWOL lately, had stuff to deal with.
Sharing the 6.7 step today with @Mee Too Tee Two ~ doing me best to lower numbers, seems ages since my meter churned out 5's.
Stay warm & as well as you can be folks. Spring will be here before we know it
WL


----------



## rebrascora

@merrymunky 
I wonder if the baby's development is drawing more glucose from your system all of a sudden as I would imagine her rate of growth will be increasing more rapidly now. I hope you get some sound advice from the DSN. It is scary enough having a normal hypo but that is a really low one! Please keep treatment on the bedside table and in an obvious place in the bathroom (not in a cupboard)  so that you have very easy access to it and please wake your OH if you feel like that again. Look after yourself and that little girl and stay safe.


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> @merrymunky
> I wonder if the baby's development is drawing more glucose from your system all of a sudden as I would imagine her rate of growth will be increasing more rapidly now. I hope you get some sound advice from the DSN. It is scary enough having a normal hypo but that is a really low one! Please keep treatment on the bedside table and in an obvious place in the bathroom (not in a cupboard)  so that you have very easy access to it and please wake your OH if you feel like that again. Look after yourself and that little girl and stay safe.




It’s possible yes. Waiting to hear what the midwife/consultant suggests as further precaution. Waiting for a call back at the moment. My test kit goes everywhere with me and I did have some sweets etc upstairs but in my panic forgot so flew down to the kitchen. My hubby is going to stick up on supplies while he’s at work today.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, a very early 5am wakeup, a very sleepy 4.6 to wake up to.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Enjoy your hair dressers appointment. It is many years since I had mine done professionally..... and it probably shows.... but with long hair I can get away with cutting a chunk off the ends every now and then and it is always either plaited or clipped up so my hairdressing sins are mostly disguised.... and I have no doubt saved a fortune over the years in the process. I would never manage if I had medium or short hair though


She arrived 10 minutes early so that's me had all chopped now, I could get it done for free as Bruce's mum is actually a qualified hairdresser and used to have her own shop here (going back years and years mind) but the few occasions she has done my hair I haven't liked it  I'm fine at keeping my shaved side the way it should be but no hope with the other side, gone from a number 3 to a number 2 on the sides this time so a hat will be needed when I go out as it's far too cold not to lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  New sensor is generally reading a bit low, which means it registers quite a few hypos at night that aren't really hypos, making my 'time in range' look worse than it actually is - most annoying!  Very windy out there at the moment  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.4 today, Tresiba back up to 14 as of last night  sensor not the best either as apparently I've been hypo all night  (reading wrong of course!)

Well I wish I was still in bed, it's cold and far too wild for me so I'm not going out today and I'll be wrapping up in a blanket and getting the heating on, the wind has already been blowing the closey doors open and battering them off the wall so not going to be a relaxing day that's for sure

Have a nice day folks and stay safe 
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.7 for this morning 

blowing a gale outdoors but brought office work home - Going to skype my sister in New Zealand first though as they are 13 hours ahead at minute so it’s their evening


----------



## Baz.

7.6 this morning from me I seem to like it been in the 7's the last few days ,  the weekly average is 7.7 for me this week as well


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> 7.6 this morning from me I seem to like it been in the 7's the last few days ,  the weekly average is 7.7 for me this week as well


Nice and steady @baz!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Off to Bristol soon, to my sister's, and to the forum meet.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Ordered new Sensor Tuesday arrived Yesterday. Unfortunately arrived after post room at work had shut for private post collection. Nevermind I wasn't going to use it straightaway.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another 3.9 this morning. Better than a 1.8 though. Got some glucose and some food in me now though.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  2.5 and a complete mess.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, man its grim out there. 5.2 myself, hospital visit next week to check HBA1C amongst other stuff I suppose.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning  2.5 and a complete mess.


 I hope you feel better and get those levels up soon, I really do worry about you! xx


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> Morning all, man its grim out there. 5.2 myself, hospital visit next week to check HBA1C amongst other stuff I suppose.


I'm booked in at the GP for bloods on Monday and the diabetes consultant for review at the hospital on the 21st, good luck!
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very windy all night and still blowing. 
6.5 for me today.
Hope everyone has a calmer day!

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this very, very blustery morning. A 6.2 today after a long lie. Don’t think I’ll be going far today, this weather looks set for the day. So more book reading it is then.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly for me today, only been out of bed 1/2hr, oops wanted a lie in being Saturday and hubby at work, but didn't intend to spend 1/2 the day in bed.  So my run of 5s has come to an end, hoping they come back soon.  

Bit disappointed to only lose 1lb this week, but I know it is lb in the right direction, but still haven't lost all of December's gain to be back where I was before all the Christmas parties and frivolities.  Never mind I need to focus on the positives of last week.

@zoombapup congrats on your HS.


----------



## rebrascora

Ok well I am going to own up to a shocking 11.9 this morning. My own fault..... I hate storms (the power of the wind scares me) and I got stressed with it roaring and howling last night and I ate nearly half a 125g bar of 70% chocolate for comfort. Of course I didn't intend to eat that much but it happened and despite jabbing a correction of 2 units in before bed (naughty I know), I still woke up in double figures. It didn't help that my day of manual labour yesterday was thwarted by my old Freelander battery dying, so I had nothing to deliver manure with. Really hope tomorrow is a calmer day and I can get some work done.


----------



## Ditto

I'm utterly scared of the wind, always have been. At the minute it's bucketing down and cold with it brrr.

Didn't measure this morning as up all night with insomnia, got overtired and wired so watched the new Dracula. That was different and quirky.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Back up to 14 this morning.  Up and down like the proverbial whore's drawers.  The 2,5 and the frightening hypo that occured left me scared last night so I upped my carbs and slightly lowered my bolus but not my basal. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Back up to 14 this morning.  Up and down like the proverbial whore's drawers.  The 2,5 and the frightening hypo that occured left me scared last night so I upped my carbs and slightly lowered my bolus but not my basal. Back to the drawing board.


Sorry to hear this Michael  I hope things are more settled for you tonight and you can get a good night's sleep


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today  Still haven't got used to it being 2020, although I am starting to be able to guess what day it is correctly after 3 weeks of utter confusion!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.3 for this morning 

Off to golf club shortly for our winter league game - at least the winds aren’t as bad as yesterday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.8 for me today, going to have to change my sensor today as reading up to 40% lower than a finger prick showing me as constantly hypo  ah well could do with an extra long hot shower as it's still Baltic here, hopefully a bit warmer tomorrow for me getting out to the health centre

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

7.3 from me this morning and yeah it cold and wet out there so I'm going nowhere


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 for me pleased I am back in the 5s.  Just waiting for it to be light enough to go out for my run, going to aim for 10 - 11 miles this morning as did just over 9 last week.  

11 weeks today to my first ever running event.


----------



## Wirrallass

Notched a 6.7 on the bed post on this cold dark & damp morning ~ happy with this number but would feel happier still if I could return to any number in the 5's again. I blame my recent higher than normal numbers on our DF! She's a little minx!
Reeelax and enjoy your Sunday folks.
WL


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Weather seems calmer this morning, still raining but at least now it's vertical rain.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Has it been windy and raining? I haven't noticed. Been inside all weekend. 5.0 this morning for me, so a decent start I guess.


----------



## SueEK

Rather windy but bright here today. A frustrating 7.7 for me this morning, was it my monkey nuts last night?? @Michael12420 i wish you could get your levels stable, you worry us all. Do you have a D team you could chat with to help?  @Grannylorraine good luck with your training, I’m in awe . 
Managed to get a couple of two week bookings for our caravan yesterday, we rent it out to help cover the extortionate fees for owning one but it’s getting more difficult, may have to think about giving it up which I would hate to do.
Have a good Sunday all, have put the beef in the slow cooker and not sure I’ll be going out today, housework and ironing are calling me - always!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on a much calmer day. A very respectable 6.4. Hoping to get out and get a walk in, after my three miles on Thursday I’m aiming for at least another mile. The sun is forecast but not peeping out yet so fingers crossed. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woken to a 4.1 even though I reduced my nighttime insulatard to just 4 units last night.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 5.8 for me today, going to have to change my sensor today as reading up to 40% lower than a finger prick showing me as constantly hypo  ah well could do with an extra long hot shower as it's still Baltic here, hopefully a bit warmer tomorrow for me getting out to the health centre
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> Xx


So disappointing when you get one of those  Hope Abbott come up with a replacement sharpish!


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.5 for me pleased I am back in the 5s.  Just waiting for it to be light enough to go out for my run, going to aim for 10 - 11 miles this morning as did just over 9 last week.
> 
> 11 weeks today to my first ever running event.


You are doing so well Lorraine!  I don't think it's going to get light at all here today, it's thoroughly miserable!  Enjoy your run!


----------



## Toucan

Oh dear! 8.0 this morning. Eating wasn't too bad yesterday, but I have got a heavy cold and don't feel so great this morning, so this has probably put my reading up. Think a 'duvet and TV' day is called for. 
Need to pick up a bit for Tuesday though as it is may annual check-up with diabetes nurse. I' m concerned that the blood test results aren't going to be great as I have had a disrupted few months and been off focus with both diet and exercise. 
Many, many thanks though to all you folks on the forum though, the knowledge and empathy in your messages his helping me to re-focus.


----------



## Michael12421

No there is no 'diabetic team'. There is a diabetic consultant in Jaen BUT it is a 90km round trip and his/her  waiting list is 6 months. I'm doing the best that I can under the circumstances. I really appreciate this forum as it is the only place that I can get information and advice.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> No there is no 'diabetic team'. There is a diabetic consultant in Jaen BUT it is a 90km round trip and his/her  waiting list is 6 months. I'm doing the best that I can under the circumstances. I really appreciate this forum as it is the only place that I can get information and advice.


I’m sorry to hear this and know you are doing all you can, as you say thank goodness for the experience of all the T1s here to help you. Take good care xx


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> So disappointing when you get one of those  Hope Abbott come up with a replacement sharpish!


it's only the 2nd I've had to turn faulty since March so cant grumble too much, I emailed them Thursday and it's gotten worse since, they got back to me with questions Friday but didn't reply after I provided the information but I've sent 2 further emails with screenshots so hopefully they will replace it, applied new one, I'll activate this afternoon but its my first ever bleeder! Pressed it after applying and my hand suddenly felt sticky! 
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on another very sunny day, 6.8 on the Richter scale with an outside temperature of 18.0C. Off to the club today to tell my crowd about the wonderful day I had at Bristol yesterday.

Keep it up @Grannylorraine you're doing great.

@Michael12421 it must be very frustrating having very little contact with a DSN, stick closely to the forum we are here to help.

Hope you get things sorted @Kaylz.

Right I`m off out enjoy your day folks, stay warm and safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a much better 7.0 this morning. Have to confess that I hit the rum and coke last night instead of chocolate and went to bed with a 7.1, did a check at 3.30am when I woke up to go to the loo, which was 6.5 and then 7.0 when I woke up which is all a bit annoying since I get really nice steady readings every time I get a bit tipsy but struggle when I am sober..... which of course tempts me to get tipsy more often, especially when I get frustrated with my diabetes.... not an ideal situation. No hang over though, so an enjoyable evening and some better readings with no obvious drawback.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> it's only the 2nd I've had to turn faulty since March so cant grumble too much, I emailed them Thursday and it's gotten worse since, they got back to me with questions Friday but didn't reply after I provided the information but I've sent 2 further emails with screenshots so hopefully they will replace it, applied new one, I'll activate this afternoon but its my first ever bleeder! Pressed it after applying and my hand suddenly felt sticky!
> xx


I've had a bleeder too, quite a shock, isn't it? People told me that they often provide more accurate results, but in my case it turned out to be a duff one and had to replace it  I hope yours is one of the good performers!  I find it so disappointing when the sensor doesn't perform well, especially after one that has performed well - often mkes me reluctant to put a new one on until I've braced myself properly for the potential let-down!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I've had a bleeder too, quite a shock, isn't it? People told me that they often provide more accurate results, but in my case it turned out to be a duff one and had to replace it  I hope yours is one of the good performers!  I find it so disappointing when the sensor doesn't perform well, especially after one that has performed well - often mkes me reluctant to put a new one on until I've braced myself properly for the potential let-down!


yes it was, I immediately knew what it was when my hand felt sticky and was just like oh no lol, dripped on the floor as well  I'll activate it about 3 so its ready for my tea and fingers crossed its a good one, I know  what you mean, my one over Christmas and New Years week was spot on which made me feel at ease for my dessert etc, I hope it reads well as at least then I'll have an actual good thing for the consultant to see on the 21st lol, just thought though I've to get bloods done tomorrow and the way that nurses desk is it would be the arm with the Libre on, hopefully the strap wont be too close to my sensor xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> yes it was, I immediately knew what it was when my hand felt sticky and was just like oh no lol, dripped on the floor as well  I'll activate it about 3 so its ready for my tea and fingers crossed its a good one, I know  what you mean, my one over Christmas and New Years week was spot on which made me feel at ease for my dessert etc, I hope it reads well as at least then I'll have an actual good thing for the consultant to see on the 21st lol, just thought though I've to get bloods done tomorrow and the way that nurses desk is it would be the arm with the Libre on, hopefully the strap wont be too close to my sensor xx


Warn her about it or get her to use the other arm, I've done that before  Whatever the furniture arrangements they have to be able to accommodate either arm - what if you've only got one?


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Warn her about it or get her to use the other arm, I've done that before  Whatever the furniture arrangements they have to be able to accommodate either arm - what if you've only got one?


it was the same last time but the sensor is lower down this time so I'll definitely get her to do my other arm, might encourage more blood to spurt out the sensor after all!  xx


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all, could have sworn I'd posted earlier, but I obviously only thought about it! 7.1 anyway, not too shabby seeing that I was away from home and guesstimated all my meals yesterday.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 for me this morning, still pitch black outside. Am aching all over today as fell over yesterday. Was on the beach walking the dog and went down a slope on the stones and caught my foot, had the dog on the lead and just fell flat but with my arm outstretched as the dog kept walking, wham on the stones. Have hurt my hands, knees and right shoulder but thankfully this morning not as bad as I was expecting. Am certainly aching but haven’t set my shoulder off thank goodness. Enough of my little woes I need to get off to work, have a good day all xx


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Morning all 6.6 for me this morning, still pitch black outside. Am aching all over today as fell over yesterday. Was on the beach walking the dog and went down a slope on the stones and caught my foot, had the dog on the lead and just fell flat but with my arm outstretched as the dog kept walking, wham on the stones. Have hurt my hands, knees and right shoulder but thankfully this morning not as bad as I was expecting. Am certainly aching but haven’t set my shoulder off thank goodness. Enough of my little woes I need to get off to work, have a good day all xx


Very sorry to hear this Sue!  Hope you mend quickly!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  4.2 today but only after a reduced dinner so feeling a wee bit hungry.  Needed a sweet in the night.  Turned out OK though.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  I've give a 7.1 reading this morning  ,  hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@SueEK so sorry to hear you took a tumble, hope you heal and feel better soon, awful that you managed to get the dog out and end up falling 

Anyways 6.5 here, very cold and I just want to go back to bed and wrap up in my duvet but nurse at 9:30 for bloods so no can do  not looking forward to venturing out there at all but storm Brendan isnt supposed to move in until 10am so hopefully I'll get down the road before then 

Have a nice day folks
Xx


----------



## zoombapup

Bloody nippy out there guys, wrap up warm if you're going out. Apparently going to start blowing a gale soon too. 4.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.2 for this morning 

Fresh morning for doggy walk and off to the office shortly to start another hectic week


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Running slightly late so have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.4 this morning.
Currently waiting on a call back from maternity. The hypo on Friday completely wobbled me and since then I haven’t felt any baby flutters. I wasn’t feeling much anyway due to an anterior placenta but it’s worrying me now. I need to see if baby is ok. I’m scared she isn’t.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Best get out for a walk before Storm Brendan hits!


----------



## Robin

Morning all 8.4 here. Too many roast potatoes last night, including the one left over that was looking sorry for itself when I was clearing up.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice, normal 6.3. I like normal. We’re expecting the storm too, just hope it waits til I’ve done my big shop! Have a good all.
@merrymunky good luck, I’m sure all is fine. @SueEK there’s  a few of us clumsy clots at the minute. Hope you don’t start aching more as the day goes on. Nice hot bath when you get home from work, two painkillers and you’re feet up. That’s an order!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all 8.4 here. Too many roast potatoes last night, including the one left over that was looking sorry for itself when I was clearing up.


You can’t leave just one potato, good for you.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice, normal 6.3. I like normal. We’re expecting the storm too, just hope it waits til I’ve done my big shop! Have a good all.
> @merrymunky good luck, I’m sure all is fine. @SueEK there’s  a few of us clumsy clots at the minute. Hope you don’t start aching more as the day goes on. Nice hot bath when you get home from work, two painkillers and you’re feet up. That’s an order!


I wish, finish working at 2 just in time to collect grandchildren from school until 7, no rest for the wicked springs to mind lol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@SueEK hope your aching soon subsides, love that the dog carried on walking.

@merrymunky hope everything is good, baby might have just moved to a different position, but you are absolutely doing the right thing getting checked.  

5.7 this morning, did go down to a 4 yesterday after my run, and although I know this is not a hypo But a false hypo as it felt like a hypo, an hour later when I checked it was still 4 so I had 2 jelly babies as it was still going to be about 3 hours until dinner, and I needed to cook the dinner.


----------



## Jha19

Didn't do a waking this morning... Up at 5am to start work at 6am (unusually early). Had a Peanut butter sandwich to cover the ride to work and first couple of hours. 
Just stopped for a breakfast break and had a 6.5, which is lowest it's been for a little bit, so need to keep an eye on it in case it drops before lunch...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. Rather a pleasing 5.8 for me today. BGs seem finally to be settling a bit after a month of chaos - partly driven by a heavy cold over Christmas/NY.


----------



## Ljc

@merrymunky. I hope you her  from them soon and all is well with her.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  6.3 today .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 this morning. 
Have a great Monday everyone.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 4.4 this morning.
> Currently waiting on a call back from maternity. The hypo on Friday completely wobbled me and since then I haven’t felt any baby flutters. I wasn’t feeling much anyway due to an anterior placenta but it’s worrying me now. I need to see if baby is ok. I’m scared she isn’t.


Keeping everything crossed for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12421

@merrymunky I have everything crossed too.


----------



## Toucan

Best wishes @merrymunky, I hope it all works out Ok.

7.0 for me this morning. I ate fairly sensibly yesterday, so it was a bit of a surprise - until I found last nights metformin tablet was still sitting there waiting to be taken! 
Still at least it could prove that taking it does normally have an effect.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Hugs and crossed everythings from me too, @merrymunky.


----------



## Ditto

8.0 agh, self-inflicted, somebody left tray of Thorntons in the fridge.  I have no willpower (or brain come to think of it). 

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Rob51

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 4.4 this morning.
> Currently waiting on a call back from maternity. The hypo on Friday completely wobbled me and since then I haven’t felt any baby flutters. I wasn’t feeling much anyway due to an anterior placenta but it’s worrying me now. I need to see if baby is ok. I’m scared she isn’t.


Hope all is well with you and baby Merrymunky take care x


----------



## rebrascora

Well another 7 for me today (so that is 3 in a row) but only just as it was 7.9.  It came down to 5.3 an hour and 15 mins and a walk down the hill and back up *after bolussing* but then went back up to 9 once I ate breakfast, despite an increased ratio and normal (weighed) breakfast!
Hate to say it but my basal might need to be increased by yet another unit.


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK So sorry to hear you hit the deck. That sounds like a really nasty fall. Hope you are not too sore in the next few days.

@merrymunky I'm with the others.... got my fingers and toes crossed for you but confident that all will be well. Please update us when you can. Hopefully the medical staff will be able to give you the reassurance you need. Pleased you are getting some better readings. Take care!


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you all. You’re a lovely bunch. I was seen at 10am and after a five minute search my girlie’s heartbeat showed itself nice and strong. I spoke to the DSN who said I had handled the hypo very well and was doing everything excellently.
She had a couple of theories as to why I crashed so low on Friday. One being a baby growth spurt as others have suggested and sapping all my resources. I had also gone to bed earlier that night so my insulatard might have been too close to my novorapid. The novorapid might not have had the four hours it needed to work it’s way out of my system.
Either way the relief to finally for the first time ever to hear one of my children’s heart beating was magical. Obviously I’ve had scans and seen it but I’ve never actually heard it. Lumi was already gone at my 26 week appointment so it was radio silence. I honestly thought for a minute today the same was going to happen as it took so long to find her.


----------



## rebrascora

merrymunky said:


> Thank you all. You’re a lovely bunch. I was seen at 10am and after a five minute search my girlie’s heartbeat showed itself nice and strong. I spoke to the DSN who said I had handled the hypo very well and was doing everything excellently.
> She had a couple of theories as to why I crashed so low on Friday. One being a baby growth spurt as others have suggested and sapping all my resources. I had also gone to bed earlier that night so my insulatard might have been too close to my novorapid. The novorapid might not have had the four hours it needed to work it’s way out of my system.
> Either way the relief to finally for the first time ever to hear one of my children’s heart beating was magical. Obviously I’ve had scans and seen it but I’ve never actually heard it. Lumi was already gone at my 26 week appointment so it was radio silence. I honestly thought for a minute today the same was going to happen as it took so long to find her.


Absolutely delighted for you MM. So pleased you got checked out and we can all breath easy. I can't imagine how long that 5 mins must have seemed before she located your little girl's pulse but how fabulous to hear it!
Feel rather like this baby is this forum's "community baby".... we all feel so invested in her (and your of course) wellbeing. Hope that doesn't sound presumptuous!


----------



## merrymunky

Haha


rebrascora said:


> Absolutely delighted for you MM. So pleased you got checked out and we can all breath easy. I can't imagine how long that 5 mins must have seemed before she located your little girl's pulse but how fabulous to hear it!
> Feel rather like this baby is this forum's "community baby".... we all feel so invested in her (and your of course) wellbeing. Hope that doesn't sound presumptuous!


 

Haha not at all. Even people at work have said the same thing.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Thank you all. You’re a lovely bunch. I was seen at 10am and after a five minute search my girlie’s heartbeat showed itself nice and strong. I spoke to the DSN who said I had handled the hypo very well and was doing everything excellently.
> She had a couple of theories as to why I crashed so low on Friday. One being a baby growth spurt as others have suggested and sapping all my resources. I had also gone to bed earlier that night so my insulatard might have been too close to my novorapid. The novorapid might not have had the four hours it needed to work it’s way out of my system.
> Either way the relief to finally for the first time ever to hear one of my children’s heart beating was magical. Obviously I’ve had scans and seen it but I’ve never actually heard it. Lumi was already gone at my 26 week appointment so it was radio silence. I honestly thought for a minute today the same was going to happen as it took so long to find her.


Great news @merrymunky, so glad to hear all is well with you and baby. You have a good team around you and you are doing all that has been asked of you. Keep well and I bet you’ve got the biggest smile on your face today, there’s nothing like hearing your baby’s heartbeat for the first time  xxx


----------



## silentsquirrel

merrymunky said:


> Thank you all. You’re a lovely bunch. I was seen at 10am and after a five minute search my girlie’s heartbeat showed itself nice and strong. I spoke to the DSN who said I had handled the hypo very well and was doing everything excellently.
> She had a couple of theories as to why I crashed so low on Friday. One being a baby growth spurt as others have suggested and sapping all my resources. I had also gone to bed earlier that night so my insulatard might have been too close to my novorapid. The novorapid might not have had the four hours it needed to work it’s way out of my system.
> Either way the relief to finally for the first time ever to hear one of my children’s heart beating was magical. Obviously I’ve had scans and seen it but I’ve never actually heard it. Lumi was already gone at my 26 week appointment so it was radio silence. I honestly thought for a minute today the same was going to happen as it took so long to find her.


HURRAH!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Woohoo! Really pleased for you MM


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 after a very windy night, the weather not me. Still aching but I’m tougher than I thought as doing okay, just a few oohs and aahs going on. Have a good day, stay safe x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good *morn' friends.
'Twaz very blowy last night and it thrashed it down all night. No doubt my lawn will be flooded & squelchy underfoot aarrrggghhh!
Logging a 7.1 today!! Could have been worse!
Hope your numbers come up trumps this morning.
Take care if you're out & about folks and stay alert for falling debris.
WL

Edited*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today 

Great news @merrymunky


----------



## Wirrallass

Wonderful news @Merrymunkey you can breathe a sigh of relief now and reeeelax 
WL x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  2.1 this morning even though I had a big pasta meal yesterday evening.  I have an appointment with my doctor at 1 pm as I felt a UTI coming on Sunday morning. Just had toast and ginger jam and a JB.  The last JB unfortunately and Haribo told me that they do not market JB's in Spain.  I asked them why as they sell everything else in their range of sweets but they didn't reply. I'll go to the local supermarket this morning and look for an alternative.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all. 5.9 this morning. Wonder if its the stress of hospital visit? probably.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

So started with right arm for bloods yesterday but only properly filled 2 vials and about a third each of the other 2 required so had to resort to the left arm anyway  right arm very tender and bruised today, left arm not a mark! Was going to keep my joggers for this afternoon as only had them on a couple of hours but that plan was scuppered by a huge Alaskan malamute and a young white alsatian that jumped me on my way down the road, big dirty paws on grey joggers! 

Anyways 4.8 for me this morning, had to pop a couple of glucose chews and hour after tea last night, mustve been the 2 mile walk yesterday before 10am

Still waiting on reply email from abbott, if they dont get in touch by tomorrow afternoon I'll phone but I haven't had time the last few days hence why I used email

Have a nice day folks
Xx


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> Morning all. 5.9 this morning. Wonder if its the stress of hospital visit? probably.


If 5.9 is stress induced I'd be amazed seen as it's a perfectly acceptable level to be at xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

First blood test of the year for haematology this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

I survived Brendon and woke to a 6.3 again. Busy day as it’s our grandson’s 13th birthday. The hordes are descending on us for a Mexican themed meal. Grandson’s choice. So I’m just about to rub my pork, that’s not a euphemism BTW, with honey, brown sugar, chipotle paste, and various spices for spicy pulled pork which will be served with spicy Mexican rice, nachos, potatoes with chorizo, re fried beans and a massive mixed bean salad. Along with tacos and tortillas and various dips and cheese. Should be a good night. Only 10 as youngest daughter and hubby on their honeymoon. Have a great day. Arriba, arriba, andale, andale! That’s the extent of my Mexican, learnt from the master....Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 10.3 for this morning- home made vegetable soup and a good nights sleep and I awake to that.

Brenda is still hanging in there on my doggy walk bit cold and windy off to office shortly.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

PHEW!!! @merrymunky. That’s a relief.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone.   I hope all is well with you.

Sorry I have not been around, been a tad poorly.     Last Wednesday, on a bus journey home, the bus started pulling away just before I reached my seat, then did an emergency stop, I went flying, landed heavily on my back.   I thought I had broken my back.

I spent 5 hours in A and E, xrays showed no broken bones, but lots of soft tissue damage, doubly incontinent (now ok).    Excruciating pain, despite heavy duty pain killers.    Getting in/out of a chair, bed, even the loo, has been a nightmare.    So from shoulder blades to my bum, particularly below the waist, ouch!!!

There is a wee improvement, but still a ways to go.   Hospital said, 4-6 weeks, oh deep joy.    Something so stupid, causing so much pain and discomfort.

Anyway 5.4 this morning.

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Ljc

That is  great news @merrymunky , what a relief for you.


----------



## Ljc

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone.   I hope all is well with you.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, been a tad poorly.     Last Wednesday, on a bus journey home, the bus started pulling away just before I reached my seat, then did an emergency stop, I went flying, landed heavily on my back.   I thought I had broken my back.
> 
> I spent 5 hours in A and E, xrays showed no broken bones, but lots of soft tissue damage, doubly incontinent (now ok).    Excruciating pain, despite heavy duty pain killers.    Getting in/out of a chair, bed, even the loo, has been a nightmare.    So from shoulder blades to my bum, particularly below the waist, ouch!!!
> 
> There is a wee improvement, but still a ways to go.   Hospital said, 4-6 weeks, oh deep joy.    Something so stupid, causing so much pain and discomfort.
> 
> Anyway 5.4 this morning.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks


Oh heck @Hazel . How  horrible for you.  I hope the worst of the pain eases quickly.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. All calm outside, but it’s supposed to get stormy again this afternoon, maybe we are in the 'eye' at the moment.
Goodness we’ve got a whole load of members in the wars, really sorry to hear about your accident, @Hazel, I've been told 6 weeks for my ribs, it’s so frustrating, isn’t it. Hope everything’s not too sore with you, @SueEK.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.3 with a long slow downwards slope on my overnight graph. 
Hope you all have th3 best day possible.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning after bake club, so could have been a lot worse.  I resisted all of the sweet goodies on offer, but there were loads left that no one wanted to take home being the first one since Christmas, so someone kindly suggested why doesn't Lorraine take it to work with her and ask for donations towards each piece (would be voluntarily of course), for my fundraising towards my 1/2 marathon.  But I caved when I got home and ate a peice of blackberry, almond & Buttermilk cake, it was delicious though.  

@merrymunky so pleased to hear everything was good with the baby.  

@Hazel  sorry to hear we have another member on the accident list in pain. I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. 50 days and counting until my next holiday.


----------



## Jha19

Pleased to hear little MM is doing ok !

Went out for a burger last night in my dinner break, and thought I'd chosen well to avoid carbs. Been up in the 9s/10s since. 10.4 this morning... I'm sure work this morning will bring it back down...


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone.   I hope all is well with you.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, been a tad poorly.     Last Wednesday, on a bus journey home, the bus started pulling away just before I reached my seat, then did an emergency stop, I went flying, landed heavily on my back.   I thought I had broken my back.
> 
> I spent 5 hours in A and E, xrays showed no broken bones, but lots of soft tissue damage, doubly incontinent (now ok).    Excruciating pain, despite heavy duty pain killers.    Getting in/out of a chair, bed, even the loo, has been a nightmare.    So from shoulder blades to my bum, particularly below the waist, ouch!!!
> 
> There is a wee improvement, but still a ways to go.   Hospital said, 4-6 weeks, oh deep joy.    Something so stupid, causing so much pain and discomfort.
> 
> Anyway 5.4 this morning.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks


Aw @Hazel, I am so sorry to hear this  You should sue the bus company, they are supposed to wait until everyone has reached their seat before starting off  I hope you start feeling better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Toucan

merrymunky said:


> Thank you all. You’re a lovely bunch. I was seen at 10am and after a five minute search my girlie’s heartbeat showed itself nice and strong. I spoke to the DSN who said I had handled the hypo very well and was doing everything excellently.
> She had a couple of theories as to why I crashed so low on Friday. One being a baby growth spurt as others have suggested and sapping all my resources. I had also gone to bed earlier that night so my insulatard might have been too close to my novorapid. The novorapid might not have had the four hours it needed to work it’s way out of my system.
> Either way the relief to finally for the first time ever to hear one of my children’s heart beating was magical. Obviously I’ve had scans and seen it but I’ve never actually heard it. Lumi was already gone at my 26 week appointment so it was radio silence. I honestly thought for a minute today the same was going to happen as it took so long to find her.


That's really good news - I think you had quite a few of us crossing our fingers  for you, and I think your baby girl has already got lots of 'aunties and uncles' on the forum watching out for her. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Toucan

6.9 for me this morning, so coming back down slowly. Probably still being a bit affected by this dreadful cold that is still hanging around. It has also stopped may exercise routine and resulted in to much settee sitting. Beginning to feel better though, so back to normal routine soon.
My turn for annual check up with nurse today.


----------



## Northerner

Toucan said:


> 6.9 for me this morning, so coming back down slowly. Probably still being a bit affected by this dreadful cold that is still hanging around. It has also stopped may exercise routine and resulted in to much settee sitting. Beginning to feel better though, so back to normal routine soon.
> My turn for annual check up with nurse today.


Hope the check up goes well


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone.   I hope all is well with you.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, been a tad poorly.     Last Wednesday, on a bus journey home, the bus started pulling away just before I reached my seat, then did an emergency stop, I went flying, landed heavily on my back.   I thought I had broken my back.
> 
> I spent 5 hours in A and E, xrays showed no broken bones, but lots of soft tissue damage, doubly incontinent (now ok).    Excruciating pain, despite heavy duty pain killers.    Getting in/out of a chair, bed, even the loo, has been a nightmare.    So from shoulder blades to my bum, particularly below the waist, ouch!!!
> 
> There is a wee improvement, but still a ways to go.   Hospital said, 4-6 weeks, oh deep joy.    Something so stupid, causing so much pain and discomfort.
> 
> Anyway 5.4 this morning.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks


So sorry to hear this Hazel. Really hope your pain settles quickly. Take it very easy, rest up but keep moving- gently. Much love xx


----------



## SueEK

zoombapup said:


> Morning all. 5.9 this morning. Wonder if its the stress of hospital visit? probably.


You are very critical of your figures, I would be delighted to be in the 5s every day, even once a week would be good. Don’t be so hard on yourself, you’re doing brilliantly x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1 *this morning.  

Tree fellers just turned up (actually there was four of them  ) and are getting ready to prune the nearby birches.
The whine of a chainsaw for the next few hours.  
I'm off out to do some quiet shopping, methinks!!

Have a great day everybody.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Oh heck @Hazel. Sounds just like me, a stupid freak accident. It’s if any consolation, nearly 7 weeks in and I’m up and about and back out walking. Not far and certainly not fast but I’m feeling more positive every day. Try and be patient ( ha ha, hark me, the most inpatient patient ever) rest but keep mobile. Ice the worst parts if you can. Take your painkillers regularly even if you’re not in pain at that time. Accept help, I’m not good at that either, but do as I say and not as I do and you’ll be fine. Take care. Xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a miserable day, just cleared the fridge out of the out of date grub, most of it just my Insulin left. A few members got bumps and bruises I see due to accidents.

Take it easy @Hazel sorry about your accident, at least make a complaint to the bus company.

Glad you are getting there @eggyg hope you enjoyed your Mexican Bash.

@SueEK  & @Robin hope you are progressing, take care. 

Great news @merrymunky doing well.

Have a good day folks and good luck to all with appointments.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you for your good wishes.

Just might be a slight improvement, as when I sat down there was just an 'ouch' as opposed to bloody hell or worse.

It is what it is.    Just have to go with the flow.

Thank you


----------



## Bloden

Ow, ow, ow...poor you @Hazel. Hope you’re better ASAP.


----------



## merrymunky

Hazel said:


> Good morning everyone.   I hope all is well with you.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around, been a tad poorly.     Last Wednesday, on a bus journey home, the bus started pulling away just before I reached my seat, then did an emergency stop, I went flying, landed heavily on my back.   I thought I had broken my back.
> 
> I spent 5 hours in A and E, xrays showed no broken bones, but lots of soft tissue damage, doubly incontinent (now ok).    Excruciating pain, despite heavy duty pain killers.    Getting in/out of a chair, bed, even the loo, has been a nightmare.    So from shoulder blades to my bum, particularly below the waist, ouch!!!
> 
> There is a wee improvement, but still a ways to go.   Hospital said, 4-6 weeks, oh deep joy.    Something so stupid, causing so much pain and discomfort.
> 
> Anyway 5.4 this morning.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks



You poor thing. That sounds horrendous!! Buses should be made to wait until people are seated!!  Hope you are not as sore today.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a very disappointing 10.2 for me this morning which is odd because I went to bed on a nice 6.4 and I'd had a pretty much carb free meal.... good quality quarter pounder with cauliflower cheese, brussel sprouts, mushrooms and aubergines.... and it was lush! I pre bolussed 6 units (5+1 correction unit) N/R* 2 hours* before my breakfast so that I was down to 6.5 before I ate but was back up to 10 by 2 hours after eating. Arrgh!
Keep planning a busy day of chores outside so don't want to increase basal, but then weather scuppers plans and I end up pottering on inside and could have done with that basal increase afterall.

@KARNAK
Ted it is so great to see you getting some sensible and reasonably stable numbers. Long may that continue.

@Hazel That is shocking and technically constitutes an injury R0ad Traffic Accident even if there was no collision with another vehicle and it should have been reported to the police. ....The relevant part of the Road Traffic Act....A Road Traffic Accident is reportable when, owing to the presence of a motor vehicle (the bus in this case) on a road, an accident occurs whereby injury is caused to someone other than the driver of that vehicle (ie you a passenger).
Did they call an ambulance to the bus for you or did you somehow make your own way to A&E.
Hope you get better soon, but it sounds like you had a really nasty fall. How are your BG levels? As others who have fallen recently have seen, they usually need more insulin for a few days. Take it easy and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Hazel

rebrascora said:


> Well, a very disappointing 10.2 for me this morning which is odd because I went to bed on a nice 6.4 and I'd had a pretty much carb free meal.... good quality quarter pounder with cauliflower cheese, brussel sprouts, mushrooms and aubergines.... and it was lush! I pre bolussed 6 units (5+1 correction unit) N/R* 2 hours* before my breakfast so that I was down to 6.5 before I ate but was back up to 10 by 2 hours after eating. Arrgh!
> Keep planning a busy day of chores outside so don't want to increase basal, but then weather scuppers plans and I end up pottering on inside and could have done with that basal increase afterall.
> 
> @KARNAK
> Ted it is so great to see you getting some sensible and reasonably stable numbers. Long may that continue.
> 
> @Hazel That is shocking and technically constitutes an injury R0ad Traffic Accident even if there was no collision with another vehicle and it should have been reported to the police. ....The relevant part of the Road Traffic Act....A Road Traffic Accident is reportable when, owing to the presence of a motor vehicle (the bus in this case) on a road, an accident occurs whereby injury is caused to someone other than the driver of that vehicle (ie you a passenger).
> Did they call an ambulance to the bus for you or did you somehow make your own way to A&E.
> Hope you get better soon, but it sounds like you had a really nasty fall. How are your BG levels? As others who have fallen recently have seen, they usually need more insulin for a few days. Take it easy and keep us posted on your progress.



I was left to make my own way to the hospital, carrying 2 very heavy bags of shopping.

Bloods, if anything, are low, but I am closely monitoring them

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Hazel

merrymunky said:


> You poor thing. That sounds horrendous!! Buses should be made to wait until people are seated!!  Hope you are not as sore today.



Thank you, marginally better today
I have gone from swearing like a trooper when I get up/down from a chair, to oh God, so progress I suppose.

It could have been so much worse


----------



## Hazel

Bloden said:


> Ow, ow, ow...poor you @Hazel. Hope you’re better ASAP.



Cheers, ow  ow, ow, is right, with a few expletives


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Not really a waking figure as I haven’t managed to catch the zed train as it’s running very late lol.  Another 5.3 for me .   My conundrum is, do I have brekkie now as I am really hungry , but that means I will probably be hungry again and want some lunch or shall I chew my fingernails to the quick.

mmmm, early breakfast here I come, two slices of wholemeal toast nicely burnt  as I love burnt toast , spread with peanut butter  and a big mug of coffee with cream drool. oh just remembered got to jab my tum first.

I hope all our poorly and injured folks feel much better soon .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Snap @Ljc, a 5.3 for me as well


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Woken to a 4.8 today. I’ve dropped my insulatard to 4 units since I’ve still been sailing close to the wind with very low 4s on 5 units this week. 
Finding it much harder to get out of bed for work this week. Would love a long lie in...roll on Saturday!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. A very disturbed night with a raging infection because although my doctor prescribed the necessary antibiotics it is going to take 3 days for them to kick in.  This more than likely accounts for the 14.4 reading this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.1 for me. Breakfast will sort that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 for me. I mean I was like 6.something all yesterday because of the stress of the hospital visit, but now I'm back down to my usual start. I reckon BG if you could monitor it continuously would be a good way of properly measuring stresses and other psychology.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

Chilly on Oscar walk off to the office just now


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here.

Where are the builders?!! It’d be quicker for me to go to night class, learn to plaster to a high standard, and finish the job myself. 

Hope the antibiotics do their job ASAP @Michael12421.


----------



## Baz.

good morning all,  I've got a 7.0 reading from me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, i obv didn’t need that Lotus biccy before bed.
 Managed to sleep on my side for a bit last night,( first time since doing my ribs, I’ve had to sleep propped up ever since) and got the most classic example of a compression dip on the Libre I've ever seen.


----------



## MrDaibetes

Good morning all. 6.6 this morning thought I would be higher due to eating McDonald's at 12:00 AM.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining you on the 5.6 step Bloden, although figures are ok today, I know a bit too many carbs last night as I ache more this morning and feel bloated.

@Michael12421 hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone - can't measure this morning as I have run out of strips.
Following advice on the forum I have ditched my Nexus monitor with it's very expensive strips and ordered and ordered a TEE2, but delivery has been delayed.
Disappointing blood test results yesterday - gone back up to 45. The nurse says this is inevitable and due the ageing process. Can't unfortunately deny the ageing, but I think the cause is more likely to be being a bit off plan over the last 6 months, so I'm back on the case, and she agreed to a re-test in 6 months.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 again today.  
All the trees have been well pruned. 
Thank goodness! In the recent winds some were swaying quite dramatically especially the ones near my garden fence. 

Have a safe day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. A very disturbed night with a raging infection because although my doctor prescribed the necessary antibiotics it is going to take 3 days for them to kick in.  This more than likely accounts for the 14.4 reading this morning.


Sorry to hear this Michael, I hope you feel much better very soon


----------



## Northerner

Toucan said:


> The nurse says this is inevitable and due the ageing process.


No, it's not inevitable, and you are right to actually think of the possible causes and addressing them rather than just accepting this untrue statement!  In any event, 45 is still pretty good so if you've been happy with how things have been over the past few months then there's no need to go overboard trying to drive things lower - moderation is the key!


----------



## Northerner

zoombapup said:


> 5.3 for me. I mean I was like 6.something all yesterday because of the stress of the hospital visit, but now I'm back down to my usual start. I reckon BG if you could monitor it continuously would be a good way of properly measuring stresses and other psychology.


You can - there are things called CGMs (Continuous Glucose Monitors) and the Freestyle Libre which constantly measure blood glucose  They're not cheap though, so tend to be used largely by people on insulin. However, I have often wondered what a typical daily graph of a non-diabetic would look like, especially if they were eating unhealthily and not exercising at all  I suspect it might look worse than some of ours!


----------



## Toucan

Northerner said:


> No, it's not inevitable, and you are right to actually think of the possible causes and addressing them rather than just accepting this untrue statement!  In any event, 45 is still pretty good so if you've been happy with how things have been over the past few months then there's no need to go overboard trying to drive things lower - moderation is the key!


Many thanks Northerner, it helps to have my view confirmed. I had thought of being dramatic and going on to a serious cut-down plan, but I know that it wouldn't suite me very well - I just need to do the low-carb eating plan I've done for a long time, a bit more rigorously, and particularly up the exercise a bit more.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I haven’t just got up, I just forgot! An unsurprising 7.1 after last night’s Mexican feast. It was worth every carb. I’m a good cook even if I say so myself! Everyone thoroughly enjoyed it, pity they didn’t express that joy by clearing the dishes away and washing them! Off for a decent, flat, walk today on the coast, not up to any fells yet.  Have a wonderful Wednesday. 
@Robin I know what you mean about getting to lie on your side again. It’s marvellous isn’t it.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I haven’t just got up, I just forgot! An unsurprising 7.1 after last night’s Mexican feast. It was worth every carb. I’m a good cook even if I say so myself! Everyone thoroughly enjoyed it, pity they didn’t express that joy by clearing the dishes away and washing them! Off for a decent, flat, walk today on the coast, not up to any fells yet.  Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> @Robin I know what you mean about getting to lie on your side again. It’s marvellous isn’t it.


When I broke my arm I was in a huge shoulder to wrist cast for 3 months and had to sleep sitting up  Once the cast was removed I had to put pillows under one side of me to stop me rolling over onto the bad arm - such a relief when I could finally sleep normally as I like to sleep on either side and on my back!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people.
Went to bed on 8.5 after a late meal (Doing an @eggyg!) and tested a 7.1 on this damp cold morning ~ at least the winds have abated. I need to go out back and baton everything down again and if its not raining later I intend to clear & reorganise one of my brick outhouses. Such a mess in there!  I've no idea who messed it up......honestly (said with tongue in cheek!!!)
Hope all the folk who are feeling under the weather that you feel better soon.
Take care 
WL


----------



## Ditto

G'day y'all.  8.05 @ 9.08am had a lie in, unusual for me, once I'm awake I'm up and doing. I feel that's quite high, but was high all yesterday and had a raging blood pressure headache for three days. Back to low carb yesterday so things should improve soon. 



> I was left to make my own way to the hospital, carrying 2 very heavy bags of shopping.


Grrr, you should have stayed put and made them move you. Mind you, probably would have waited hours for an ambulance. Take 'em to the cleaners!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.
Woke up at 2 45   for a wee  and hav3 not been able to get back to sleep yet.
Went to bed on 6.8 woke to 7.2 am 6.5 now , my graph shows a very slightly attemp at a  wriggly flatfish .


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Woke up at 2 45   for a wee  and hav3 not been able to get back to sleep yet.
> Went to bed on 6.8 woke to 7.2 am 6.5 now , my graph shows a very slightly attemp at a  wriggly flatfish .


Sorry to see you are having trouble sleeping Lin  I hope you have a better night tonight {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  How's this for a cliff dive and a smooth swim along the bottom? I was 8.9 before bed and it just falls away as soon as I lay my head on the pillow!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, a much better night than the previous one. 7.4 today.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Good morning  How's this for a cliff dive and a smooth swim along the bottom? I was 8.9 before bed and it just falls away as soon as I lay my head on the pillow!
> 
> View attachment 12986



How do you do that???

One obvious possibility is that you're actually a pre-production android prototype, designed to replace us v1.0 humans once they've fixed the minor simulated-pancreas glitch.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me. 

Looks like that bedtime snack was not really required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MrDaibetes

7.8 this morning. A little higher then previous mornings but it's nothing.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.9 for this morning 

To be expected really as I got to work yesterday and realised I had not had my insulin so went home to work there but it too late for my dosage and as the day progressed I started feeling really yuk so ended up in bed 3pm for an hour after readings of 22.7 then 17.2 then went back to bed 9pm on a 12.3.

I’ve had my insulin this morning though.


----------



## zoombapup

First day without the insulin, 5.6 for me. Realize I've got way too much Halloumi cheese in the fridge. Its going to be a long day.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning, a much better night than the previous one. 7.4 today.


Perfect!


----------



## Northerner

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 9.9 for this morning
> 
> To be expected really as I got to work yesterday and realised I had not had my insulin so went home to work there but it too late for my dosage and as the day progressed I started feeling really yuk so ended up in bed 3pm for an hour after readings of 22.7 then 17.2 then went back to bed 9pm on a 12.3.
> 
> I’ve had my insulin this morning though.


That's the problem with a mixed insulin  With separate fast and slow you would have had more options for either a correction or reduced basal - still tricky though when you miss a dose!


----------



## Northerner

Eddy Edson said:


> How do you do that???
> 
> One obvious possibility is that you're actually a pre-production android prototype, designed to replace us v1.0 humans once they've fixed the minor simulated-pancreas glitch.


It's like the opposite of Dawn Phenomenon!  Now you mention it, I do have a tendency to phase in and out of alternative realities...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. Had a perfect flat line overnight, which never happens, so went to bed on 7.8 expecting my usual dip and rise, and stayed there all night!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very tired 6.3. Woke at 3 and I feel like I have tossed and turned all night. Hot, cold, achy legs, achy back. Won’t  even have the chance of a nana nap today, my pile of ironing requires crampons to get to the top and I’m off out with a friend after lunch. No rest for the wicked. Have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Baz.

6.9 this morning for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning.

Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.6 today and aches and pains are slowly reducing. Oddly have aches in places that never went anywhere near the stones, putting it down to reverberations as I’m too bony!! Hope all of you with injuries are coping and recovering. @Grannylorraine i worked as a medico-legal secretary for an orthopaedic surgeon and you definitely have a case for compensation from the bus company, up to you whether you pursue that.
Have a good day all x
Edit: sorry @Grannylorraine that last point was supposed to be for @Hazel


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me this morning.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Amigo

Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.

I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season. 

Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.

Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.

Amigo x


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.
> 
> I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season.
> 
> Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.
> 
> Amigo x


Yes, I remember you, welcome back! I think last time you were here regularly you were facing the start of treatment, and I’m glad it’s going well, despite SEs.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 after eating two Rich Tea biscuits at bed time, I was 4.8 at the time so thought a few slow acting carbs would be ok through the night. A slight adjustment with NR quickly brought it down to a pleasant 5.1. Laundry all washed and dried so a bit more ironing if you want @eggyg, weather isn`t very good raining but still quite warm we have our AGM today so expecting a rise in the service charge.

Congratulations on HS @Grannylorraine.

Nice to see you posting again @Amigo great HbA1c result under the circumstances.

Take care folks have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.
> 
> I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season.
> 
> Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.
> 
> Amigo x


Good to hear from you @Amigo  I'm glad to hear that your treatment is going well, and that's a great HbA1c, especially given everything else you have going on  You're in good company here with the accidental falls, several members have reported similar mishaps!


----------



## SueEK

Welcome back @Amigo and sorry to hear of your troubles but glad that you have that good upbeat attitude and levels are good. Look forward to reading your posts. Take care x


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> Good to hear from you @Amigo  I'm glad to hear that your treatment is going well, and that's a great HbA1c, especially given everything else you have going on  You're in good company here with the accidental falls, several members have reported similar mishaps!



Thanks northerner, I was sad to hear you’d given up the command post but good luck to your successors but I’m glad you are still posting and sharing your sound advice on here. Hope you’re continuing to enjoy the beauty of your new (ish) area.

Yes I’d read a few posts from others who’d taken tumbles and bad falls. My husband is threatening to put me in those reins you get for the toddlers! 
Many thanks to those kind people who have liked and posted.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.
> 
> I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season.
> 
> Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.
> 
> Amigo x


Welcome back!  Your posts have been much missed.  Sorry to hear about your problems, hope things improve soon.


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> Thanks northerner, I was sad to hear you’d given up the command post but good luck to your successors but I’m glad you are still posting and sharing your sound advice on here. Hope you’re continuing to enjoy the beauty of your new (ish) area.
> 
> Yes I’d read a few posts from others who’d taken tumbles and bad falls. My husband is threatening to put me in those reins you get for the toddlers!
> Many thanks to those kind people who have liked and posted.


Welcome back.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am posting for yesterday and today. Somewhat embarrassed at readings but I said I was going to post good and bad since New Year....
So.... yesterday morning I had a shocking 12.8 despite having a very low carb dinner the night before. I did however eat very late and went to bed even later, so didn't have much sleep and I also came down with a cold overnight.
This morning a slightly better 8.8 but despite increasing basal and corrective bolus at breakfast, I am still 8.4.
I am actually considering starting to take the few Metformin I have left to see if that makes any difference as I feel like this steady increase in need for insulin may be some resistance. I really need to do more exercise as well as I have had a few quite sedentary days but having a cold and bad weather is not encouraging me to do that. I really should get my bot into gear and try that before resorting to pills though.

@Hazel .... hope you are not too unwell.... concerned that you haven't posted for a couple of days since your accident on the bus.
@Grannylorraine congrats on your HS.
@Lanny .... if you are out there reading this.... we still miss you!


----------



## Michael12421

Have stayed at a 7.something all day and am very pleased. Now, what to do about a pre-dinner injection????  Time for thought.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Have stayed at a 7.something all day and am very pleased. Now, what to do about a pre-dinner injection????  Time for thought.



Great news that you have had a stable day with sensible readings Michael. Really hope you can extend that into tomorrow.


----------



## Michael12421

You and me both rebrascora. I've decided on an injection of  4 units of Novorapid 'cos I am having roast pancetta with cabbage and carrots and sauteed potatoes with rosemary.  We'll see what happens tomorrow morning.  Night all.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> You and me both rebrascora. I've decided on an injection of  4 units of Novorapid 'cos I am having roast pancetta with cabbage and carrots and sauteed potatoes with rosemary.  We'll see what happens tomorrow morning.  Night all.


Good luck. It will very much depend on the size of your sauté potato portion. Have you been taught to carb count and do you have the Carbs and Cals pictorial reference book for assessing carbs?


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.
> 
> I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season.
> 
> Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.
> 
> Amigo x


Welcome back. I often wondered how you were doing. Thanks for the update and don’t be a stranger.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 10.2 after eating two Rich Tea biscuits at bed time, I was 4.8 at the time so thought a few slow acting carbs would be ok through the night. A slight adjustment with NR quickly brought it down to a pleasant 5.1. Laundry all washed and dried so a bit more ironing if you want @eggyg, weather isn`t very good raining but still quite warm we have our AGM today so expecting a rise in the service charge.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Grannylorraine.
> 
> Nice to see you posting again @Amigo great HbA1c result under the circumstances.
> 
> Take care folks have a good day.


Errr....no thanks!


----------



## Michael12421

No I don't have the carb counting booklet.  I just look and then assess. I am one of the 'lucky' diabetics who can tolerate pasta, rice, bread and potatoes et al.  Sometimes I get it wrong but most times I am OK.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks @rebrascora 
All is good.
Bless you for caring


----------



## Bloden

Great to hear from you @Amigo!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.7


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 7.7


Another good number Michael!  I hope you are recovering well from your infection


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.2 for me. Definitely looks like bedtime snack not required. Sensor IMG up next week so should get s better picture then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes, thank you. Another good nights sleep and the pain and irritation are now very minor.  Unusual day, gone 8 am  but it is still dark.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning, with a 7 day average of 5.4.

Lovely to hear from you @Amigo.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8,6 for this morning 

It’s the weekend already yeah


----------



## Baz.

7.4 for me today and yet again it is cold and wet out there


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.0 for me.

Another wet one here...roll on the cold n dry weekend we’ve been promised.


----------



## eggyg

Another tired 6.3 this morning. Had another restless night for some reason. Well at least all the tossing and turning must count as exercise! Should have had my Fitbit on. Babysitting day today so all steam ahead. TGIF to all you wage slaves and have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. seem stuck in the 7s, I’m not sleeping normally, I’m still waking up every time I need to turn over, so I don't expect I'm getting into my normal blood glucose pattern.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1 *this morning and I'm feeling great.  I had been really stressed out the last few days waiting for the test results of my recent colonoscopy. 
The good news yesterday was "all biopsies benign". The worst part of it was taking the horrible laxative. 
Still I can look forward to another chance to sample it in a few months when I have to do it all over again. 

Have a safe day, everybody.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *5.1 *this morning and I'm feeling great.  I had been really stressed out the last few days waiting for the test results of my recent colonoscopy.
> The good news yesterday was "all biopsies benign". The worst part of it was taking the horrible laxative.
> Still I can look forward to another chance to sample it in a few months when I have to do it all over again.
> 
> Have a safe day, everybody.
> 
> Dez


Great news Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.3 today, bright but windy here, nothing exciting planned today.
@Michael12421 glad your figures are improving
@Hazel hope you are recovering 
@Robin hope you get a good nights sleep soon and your injuries are mending
@MeeTooTeeTwo great your results were good. Colonoscopies, they’re a delight aren’t they?
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today and I feel tired today. Blood tests next week, retinopathy test in 3 weeks. Still I'm in work, that will keep me busy and awake.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.8 for me. I've started getting up a little earlier, walking the dog first, then having breakfast when I get back. It means a dark dog walk, but I'm no longer wrestling with the fact that my body has decided to take great exception to 'walking' with any IOB by dropping my BG off a cliff... but only about 80% of the time, and rarely if my BG is a bit on the high side.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all.    Had a very painful night, I turned over in bed, and ping, I was in pain.    Ach well, back to painkillers again.

Anyway 6.8 for me.

Might go out for a walk, got to keep moving


----------



## rebrascora

Well another disappointing reading this morning of 9.2, despite 4 units of insulin last night and only 10g carbs. Was 8s and 9s pretty much all day yesterday. I have increased my daytime basal by another unit. I have a cold but I am using the Vick's First Defence nasal spray which is really holding it at bay, so I find it hard to believe the cold is responsible for my high readings.
Also got disappointing result from my retinal screening which shows some background retinopathy, but no treatment required at this stage. Pretty disappointed about that especially as I am trying so hard with my diet and insulin to control my levels. I think this has spurred me to push the consultant for a Libre Trial and if he refuses I am going to self fund, but I am testing at least 8 times a day almost every day, so I should qualify. I really do need to increase my activity though.


----------



## rebrascora

@Hazel Thanks for responding. It was a relief to know that you are not in hospital. Sorry to hear you had a bad night though. Take it steady if you get out for a walk and keep taking the painkillers even if you think you feel better. It will take at least a week for soft tissue damage to heal.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Well another disappointing reading this morning of 9.2, despite 4 units of insulin last night and only 10g carbs. Was 8s and 9s pretty much all day yesterday. I have increased my daytime basal by another unit. I have a cold but I am using the Vick's First Defence nasal spray which is really holding it at bay, so I find it hard to believe the cold is responsible for my high readings.
> Also got disappointing result from my retinal screening which shows some background retinopathy, but no treatment required at this stage. Pretty disappointed about that especially as I am trying so hard with my diet and insulin to control my levels. I think this has spurred me to push the consultant for a Libre Trial and if he refuses I am going to self fund, but I am testing at least 8 times a day almost every day, so I should qualify. I really do need to increase my activity though.


The Vicks will relieve the symptoms, but not the effect on your levels as your immune system battles the virus, so don't be too hard on yourself  Background retinopathy - this is very common , you can get it however well-controlled you are, but it can come and go so there's every chance that it will be gone next time you go, so don't worry (they ought to make that clearer instead of worrying people, we get loads of frightened people in here who aren't given any reassurance from the letter they receive  )

Definitely go for the Libre!  If you can show that you test at least 8 times a day then it is sufficient to have it prescribed, no need to self-fund. This is because at that level it becomes 'cost-neutral' i.e. the amount the NHS spends on sensors is euqivalent to the amount saved from not having to do anywhere near as many finger pricks, and with better outcomes due to greater information (preempting hypos, managing spikes etc. and usually an improved HbA1c)  Go for it!


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Definitely go for the Libre!  If you can show that you test at least 8 times a day then it is sufficient to have it prescribed, no need to self-fund. This is because at that level it becomes 'cost-neutral' i.e. the amount the NHS spends on sensors is euqivalent to the amount saved from not having to do anywhere near as many finger pricks


Thanks for that reassurance re retinopathy. I was disappointed more than worried, but it is good to know there is a chance that it could improve as well as the concern it may degenerate.
Unfortunately I don't get quite enough test strips provided on prescription to test this often so I self fund the rest. Not sure if that will affect my qualification for Libre. My readings are all recorded on my meter and phone app.
Pleased to report I managed to get out for a short jog and walk this afternoon of about 2 miles. BG went up but then came down an hour later to 4.9 and was really happy with that. Had a very low carb tea (pan fried lemon sole with celeriac mash, asparagus, spinach and broccoli  and decided not to bolus anything for it, but a couple of hours later I was back up into the 9s. Grrh! Gave myself 3 units and then treated myself to an apple for dessert. Fingers crossed it will be down a bit by bedtime.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for that reassurance re retinopathy. I was disappointed more than worried, but it is good to know there is a chance that it could improve as well as the concern it may degenerate.
> Unfortunately I don't get quite enough test strips provided on prescription to test this often so I self fund the rest. Not sure if that will affect my qualification for Libre. My readings are all recorded on my meter and phone app.
> Pleased to report I managed to get out for a short jog and walk this afternoon of about 2 miles. BG went up but then came down an hour later to 4.9 and was really happy with that. Had a very low carb tea (pan fried lemon sole with celeriac mash, asparagus, spinach and broccoli  and decided not to bolus anything for it, but a couple of hours later I was back up into the 9s. Grrh! Gave myself 3 units and then treated myself to an apple for dessert. Fingers crossed it will be down a bit by bedtime.


Well, for a start you SHOULD be getting sufficient test strips for your needs - there should be NO restrictions placed when you are on insulin. I would say that, even if you have been financing some yourself, the main thing is that your meter shows how many tests, on average, you are doing per day - if it's 8 or more then Bob's your Uncle!  Well done on your jog/walk!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.8 @ 8.26am I'm determined to get back into the fives, but this wasn't a bad reading after a night of flu.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me this morning.



Congrats in your HS @Grannylorraine.
WL

Edited to correct GrannyLorraines name


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD EARLY MORNING PEOPLE
Yesterday morning I tested a 5.7 so going in the right direction at last However after being awake all night I tested a not too shabby 6.3 a moment ago but much better than the highs my meter has spewed out the past few weeks.
Following the chest infection I had before Christmas I had to see nursie last Thursday for a Spirometry test, pleased to say I passed with flying colours and don't have COPD. It's my asthma that is being a tad naughty atm  but I'm to have a chest xray next week to see why my lungs are still bunged up.
Take care folks and have a great weekend
*I'm off to bed now to hopefully sleeeeeeep Zzzzzz.
WL
Edited*


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  5.7 today.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  5.7 today.


Great number Michael!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today - I seem to be dodging that House Special either side!  Very chilly this morning


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> View attachment 13012
> GOOD EARLY MORNING PEOPLE
> Yesterday morning I tested a 5.7 so going in the right direction at last However after being awake all night I tested a not too shabby 6.3 a moment ago but much better than the highs my meter has spewed out the past few weeks.
> Following the chest infection I had before Christmas I had to see nursie last Thursday for a Spirometry test, pleased to say I passed with flying colours and don't have COPD. It's my asthma that is being a tad naughty atm  but I'm to have a chest xray next week to see why my lungs are still bunged up.
> Take care folks and have a great weekend
> *I'm off to bed now to hopefully sleeeeeeep Zzzzzz.
> WL
> Edited*


Great news about the spirometry test @wirralass, I hope the xray is clear and it's all just a winter thing {{{HUGS}}} My asthma has been playing up a bit more these past few weeks, perhaps it's the smoke from the Australian bush fires


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning I've got a reading of 7.1 this morning making it a average reading of 7.4 for this week


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.4 here - pesky pasta!

Gwennie’s bouncing off the walls, so best take her down the beach ASAP.

Great weekly average @Baz.


----------



## Baz.

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 11.4 here - pesky pasta!
> 
> Gwennie’s bouncing off the walls, so best take her down the beach ASAP.
> 
> Great weekly average @Baz.




Thanks @Bloden  I'm still getting used to it so not sure what is good and what is bad yet ,  I'm back at the Dr's on Monday to have my bloods tested again (got to be meat free all week-end )


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning. Yet another very restless night, it’s not my usual insomnia where my brain is whirring but just a general restlessness. A 7.6! Does a Kit Kat in bed whilst reading your book lead to a higher morning BG? Asking for a friend!  Not much on today, everyday  is a weekend when you’re retired. Have a good one.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Out of the sevens, by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a House Special for me.

Excitement for the day is a trip to the pharmacy to pick a prescription up. Never mind rock n rolling a gain in a couple of weeks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> Good Morning I've got a reading of 7.1 this morning making it a average reading of 7.4 for this week


Nice and steady @Baz., good stuff


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a House Special for me.
> 
> Excitement for the day is a trip to the pharmacy to pick a prescription up. Never mind rock n rolling a gain in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 
Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Off on a bike ride shortly and the weather is good so looking forward to it


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3 *this morning.   Very icy out!!   Weather station says feels like -3C. 
I ain't going anywhere yet!!
Keep warm every body.

Dez


----------



## Wirrallass

khskel said:


> Morning all and a House Special for me.
> 
> Excitement for the day is a trip to the pharmacy to pick a prescription up. Never mind rock n rolling a gain in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


 
Congrats on your House Speshie @khskel
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *5.1 *this morning and I'm feeling great.  I had been really stressed out the last few days waiting for the test results of my recent colonoscopy.
> The good news yesterday was "all biopsies benign". The worst part of it was taking the horrible laxative.
> Still I can look forward to another chance to sample it in a few months when I have to do it all over again.
> 
> Have a safe day, everybody.
> 
> Dez


That is good news.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning.

@khskel well done on your HS this morning.


----------



## Jha19

6.9 which is quite a low morning reading for me still. Down from 10 before bed, (I seem to either stay stable or I have a mild hypo overnight so what appears to be a steady drop is also unusual ,but dinner was a bit later last night.

Work day for me today... 12 th in a row... Day off tomorrow though...


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 yesterday, 5.8 today. Slept for quite a while, although a bit restless according to my fitbit.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a sunny day a bit cooler today 14.C, couldn`t get online yesterday electric sub station decided to give up with a big bang. No point staying in as I`m all electric so waddled off to the club  for the day, I see quite a few are still struggling so {{{HUGS}}} to you all. 

Great result Dez.

Congratulations on HS @khskel, I may see you at the pharmacy.

Have a good day folks stay warm & safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my run/walk down to the GPs to pick up medication seems to have helped my levels quite dramatically as I woke to a 3.5. Rather than treat it and then inject bolus once I had come up above 4 and then have to wait an hour plus for the NR to work before I could eat breakfast, I decided to be brave and jab my NR and Levemir (both doses reduced by 1 unit) and then have breakfast straightaway and it worked pretty well. I only went up to 8 but unfortunately I'm still there, so need to do some exercise to bring it down. I have arranged to deliver a couple of tons of horse manure via wheelbarrow to a neighbour this afternoon, so that should do it! Will probably have long arms and a sore back by the end of the day!

@khskel Congrats on your HS. Isn't that your second this year so far?? Wonder if you are lining up to give Hazel some competition for the HS king or queen title along with @Northerner? We should have a spread sheet to keep tabs on everyone so that we can see who gets the most in a year and award a trophy!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.3 @ 6.17am. Stay cosy all, white out this morning, but a gorgeous day after, blue sky. Lighter nights now too. It's all on the up...


----------



## SueEK

Go


Ditto said:


> Evening all. 7.3 @ 6.17am. Stay cosy all, white out this morning, but a gorgeous day after, blue sky. Lighter nights now too. It's all on the up...


Good to hear Ditto x


----------



## Brando77

Make em wait - 5.8.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Morning everyone to anyone who remembers me. I’m making a rare visit having not been on here for quite some time but have kept up to date on everyone’s progress and trials and tribulations as I’ve circumnavigated my own.
> 
> I’m now undergoing my treatment for leukaemia and doing well though the side effects are brutal on my already battered joints. Sadly I must be on the only cancer treatment that ‘assists’ you to gain weight!  However my last Hba1c was 38 with no meds so did well over a difficult period. I know I’m slipping now so I’m back reading posts in an attempt to slap myself around a bit and take control of the carbs. Exercise is more difficult at the moment not aided by managing to throw myself down the stairs just before Christmas and break my toe! What an idiot but I was a lovely all over colour for the festive season.
> 
> Well I was a 6.7 this morning which isn’t great for me but hopefully it will improve again. Last year I was regularly getting into low 5’s and it was like the diabetes didn’t exist for some time. However, it does and I need to address it.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and keep up the good fight.
> 
> Amigo x


Dear Amigo ~ how could we forget you ~ you've been an integral part of the forum since you joined in 2015. I recall you lending your support to so many of us ~ sensitive to our eagerness to learn more about our individual Diabetes ~ advising others & myself through our difficulties ~ sharing your sense of humour with us notwithstanding that you were struggling with your Leukaemia at that time, this was your inner strength shining through. I hold much admiration for you.
My best wishes whilst you're undergoing your treatment Amigo. I imagine it is taking its toll on you but you're strong my friend and I expect you'll give it your best shot and not give in that easily to the harshness of the anti cancer drug. (((WARM GENTLE HUGS)))

6.7 is perfectly acceptable so please don't worry about that your bgls are slightly higher than they used to be. Great HbA1c btw.

Welcome back Amigo, you've been missed.
Wirralass xxx


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Dear Amigo ~ how could we forget you ~ you've been an integral part of the forum since you joined in 2015. I recall you lending your support to so many of us ~ sensitive to our eagerness to learn more about our individual Diabetes ~ advising others & myself through our difficulties ~ sharing your sense of humour with us notwithstanding that you were struggling with your Leukaemia at that time, this was your inner strength shining through. I hold much admiration for you.
> My best wishes whilst you're undergoing your treatment Amigo. I imagine it is taking its toll on you but you're strong my friend and I expect you'll give it your best shot and not give in that easily to the harshness of the anti cancer drug. (((WARM GENTLE HUGS)))
> 
> 6.7 is perfectly acceptable so please don't worry about that your bgls are slightly higher than they used to be. Great HbA1c btw.
> 
> Welcome back Amigo, you've been missed.
> Wirralass xxx



Aww, I’ve only just seen this WL and it’s so very kind of you. Thanks for your lovely, welcoming words.  Hope all is well with your and yours x

Bit late for today but I was a 5.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Looks exceptionally chilly out there, the cars are caked in a very thick frost


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Bit of  a glitch today at 9.2.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Bit of  a glitch today at 9.2.


That's still not bad Michael, and much better than those scary lows!


----------



## Michael12421

Thanks, I was running scared last evening.  I had a reading of 5.3 before my meal so I injected just 3 units of Novorapid, ate a very small meal - pasta with herrings - and then felt it was not enough and didn't want another horrendous nocturnal hypo so ate a slice of cake. Obviously I didn't need to. Oh well!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Off to golf club shortly hope it’s not as windy and cold as yesterday’s bike ride it was a cold hard ride


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all. 6.1 today for me. Been stuck at home marking assignments, which usually raises my blood pressure a bit


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 today, not looking forward to going out running in the cold this morning.


----------



## Baz.

I've got a 7.0 reading today  good start to my week off work


----------



## Ljc

Morning folks
Woke to 6.8
Just had brekkie   Waited too long  to eat as this has happened.
I’ve got the hypo hunger as well as rubber legs lol.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me 

By 'eck it's a bit parky.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here. Tried last night without painkiller, so I could share a bottle of wine with the family. Took me ages to get comfortable in bed. Back on the wagon!


----------



## Ljc

I realllly don’t like full fat Coke or to be honest anything sweet to drink at this early in the morning .


----------



## SueEK

Baffling 7.8 for me today, only had some cherries last evening  very frosty and cold here today and deciding whether to go out for breakfast, might take a while to scrape the car  have a good Sunday everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Morning folks
> Woke to 6.8
> Just had brekkie   Waited too long  to eat as this has happened.
> I’ve got the hypo hunger as well as rubber legs lol.


Whoops!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* for me on another chilly icy morning. 
After lunch I shall bee sliding down to Lidl's. 
It's their AlpenFest week, so I'll be grabbing the wurst brats I can lay my hands on. 
Oh and some sauerkraut as well. 

Have a warm day everybody.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Another frosty morn here too. A Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Managed a slightly more restful night. I think it may because I’ve started walking again after 6/7 weeks and my body is protesting. Managed 5.5 miles yesterday, only started  aching half a mile from home. Was stiff the rest of the day though! Think I’ll rest today as have done a few walks this week. Have a lovely sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a beautiful sunny day, slight breeze but warm enough for this time of the year 17.C. Smoked mackerel on the menu this morning with half a grapefruit and a glass of milk I don`t drink coffee. Off for a long walk on the beach and around the harbour today before calling in the local watering hole which is another 1.5 miles on the circuit.



Ljc said:


> I realllly don’t like full fat Coke or to be honest anything sweet to drink at this early in the morning .


Do you like full fat milk @Ljc works a treat without that sweetness.

Have a great day folks take care.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 4.8 for me this morning, especially as I went to bed on 5.7 and was really torn as to whether to have a couple of cheese and biscuits before I went since I was a bit low yesterday morning. Braved it out but checked at 3am when I got up for a pit stop and it was 8.7, so with that I assumed I was going to be on the high side when I woke up. I had quite a low carb high fat and fibre meal and I think the fat and fibre may have pushed me up in the middle of the night. I also took some exercise after dinner which may have helped.
Got more manure to deliver today since the weather is cooperating so fingers crossed that will help to reduce my insulin requirements. I only had 8 units of NR yesterday which is a reduction of about 4 units, so I am happier and I reduced the Levemir by 2 units as well.
Must keep up the exercise!.... so much easier when it is not raining or blowing a hooley though. Thankfully the sun is shining today and the frost isn't too hard. Perfect day for standing in a steaming manure heap..... who needs a sauna!


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> Do you like full fat milk @Ljc works a treat without that sweetness.


Ted, I am not sure milk works all that well on a hypo.... I'm guessing you missed that meaning in Lins post.
Great to see you getting a string of good results by the way.


----------



## Bloden

Morning.  4.5 here. 

Brrrr, it was cold on the beach this morning. Off to the cinema now. Have a relaxing Sunday ev1.


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Morning.  4.5 here.
> 
> Brrrr, it was cold on the beach this morning. Off to the cinema now. Have a relaxing Sunday ev1.


What are you going to see.... and was it good?


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.2 @ 6.22am. I've never been that much good at fortune telling, I'd be better off just selling the pegs ... 'on the up' I must have been joking, it's been bitter and eerie all day! I've been perished. Brrr...


----------



## Brando77

Turn the screw 6.2.


----------



## Lucylemonpip

Yesterday was 6.6 and this morning was 6.3.


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 on a beautiful sunny day, slight breeze but warm enough for this time of the year 17.C. Smoked mackerel on the menu this morning with half a grapefruit and a glass of milk I don`t drink coffee. Off for a long walk on the beach and around the harbour today before calling in the local watering hole which is another 1.5 miles on the circuit.
> 
> 
> Do you like full fat milk @Ljc works a treat without that sweetness.
> 
> Have a great day folks take care.


Thanks but I find it doesn’t work quick enough for me .


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  2.8 and about to have some tea, toast and jam.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and another HS for me.

Better do the work thang today I suppose.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Nice walk not too cold but off to office shortly and that’s when the fun stops and the wishing it was the weekend already - at least my exercise aches and pains can rest.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> What are you going to see.... and was it good?


Jojo Rabbit - it was brilliant! Sad, funny, daft...

Morning all. 4.5 here.

Looks ccccold out there. How many layers can I wear and still be able to walk?!


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 for me. Another day in marking unfortunately.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. I cracked and upped basal, just at the point where I didn’t need to, isn’t that always the way!


----------



## Grannylorraine

@khskel congrats.

A huge 6.7 for me this morning, but did treat myself to 3 small roast potatoes and an Aunt Bessie Yorkshire pudding yesterday, not such a treat for my blood sugars though, plus I had actually been up and about before taking my reading as I forgot to take my meter to bed with me last night, so didn't take my reading until after my morning routine and I was dressed to come downstairs.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A 6.3 here. Can we make that the new HS? That seems to be my most regular reading.  Nothing much exciting today, I may strip the bed. Woo hoo! Rock and roll! Have a happy Monday all.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 9.2 for me I’m afraid. No idea why the 1u correction for 10.2 at 2am did so little, but I basically just levelled out on he trace. Still, after the dog walk, 0%TBR and mini bag of Squashies I’m 6.7 before breakfast, so that’s a bit more like it. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apparently it's Blue Monday. 
But I'm doing great with* 5.8*.  

Bloomin' icy here again. 

Hope everybody's day is much warmer.

Dez


----------



## Brando77

5:30am. Queen Bee - 7.3, Dawn phenomenon making me all sweet before work.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.0 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Decided to have a lie-in this morning, but didn't expect it to be so late!  5.7 for me 

Congrats on the House Special @khskel! 

Sorry to see you back down so low @Michael12421   Hope you are feeling better by now and that you have a better night tonight


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 9.1 on the finger 
Had to try and run myself higher yesterday as it turned into a day of lows.  but it seems that the lovely DF departed sometime during the night, (I hope she’s gone and got herself caught under a landslide with a huge block of granite on top ) It seems that my un bolused for dinner ( too scared too lol) made a very late entrance lol.

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ljc

@khskel . Congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Baz.

8.3 from me today I've got to go and have bloods done at 11 with the dr's not sure how often these need to be done but i suppose that is just something else to add to my appt's list


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Apparently it's Blue Monday.



Thoroughly enjoyed this BenGoldacre savaging of the whole Blue Monday thing  

Apparently, it began as a marketing spiel for getting people to think about holiday bookings, and was enthusiastically picked up by journalists and has seeped into public consciousness. It sort of feels like it ought to be a thing, because its all a bit dark and cold, but there’s no real reason behind choosing this one day it seems. 

https://www.badscience.net/2009/01/...rested-and-look-up-waaay-too-many-references/


----------



## Michael12421

They'll probably  invent a greetings card for it - any opportunity


----------



## rebrascora

Well I managed yesterday on just 4 units of NR at breakfast and had a "free" apple and Nature Valley protein bar courtesy of my manure shifting work at lunchtime without bolus and had a very low carb dinner which I didn't bolus for either and still woke up on 3.8 this morning, so I am pretty chuffed at that. Toying with reducing my overnight basal by another unit but will see what the scores on the doors are tonight. Bolussed as soon as I tested this morning again and then ate an apple to deal with low whilst I prepped my breakfast and ate it straight away instead of waiting. I am currently 5.8, so this increased exercise really is making a big difference. Mind you, my back, legs and arms are feeling it a bit. Got more to deliver today though, so hopefully I will manage to keep levels low.

@khskel Can't believe you got another HS! Congrats. You really are on a roll!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 14.3had a granny smiths before bed and didn`t bolus for it big mistake. Made correction dose down to 4.1 just right for breakfast. A new phenomenon in Paignton this morning *FROST * but a lovely sunny sky. Birthday party today (hic) so who knows what will happen, sea food on the menu including lobster and crayfish yum yum and local caught mussels in a garlic sauce.

Another HS for @khskel well done mate.

Enjoy your day folks as @eggyg says every day is what you make it when retired, stay safe folks.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.2 @ 6.27am now if I can just go down one...


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 6.2 @ 6.27am now if I can just go down one...


Hehe! I would love to congratulate you on a House Special, but 6.2 is far from shabby anyway!


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 6.2 @ 6.27am now if I can just go down one...


I’ve never had an HS


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 5.3 with a nice flatfish.


----------



## Ljc

SueEK said:


> I’ve never had an HS


Don’t lose heart @SueEK will get a HS one day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning Northerner, nice number but shame you missed out by a crumb! Maybe tomorrow
WL


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  8.0 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

First stop brake fluid required, looks like I've got a slow leak somewhere. Then book in at garage to get it sorted properly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass

_GOOD TUESDAY MORNING FRIENDS
 _
A disappointing 7.1. I havent a clue who left a mince pie on my  bedside locker last night!!! Aha but of course it must have been that minx DF after @Ljc kicked her into touch!!!
Take care folks and keep dry & warm. Its 3°C here.
WL


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.9 for this morning 

Lovely morning for doggy walk shame it’s work shortly a bike ride would be good right now


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.8 here.

That’ll be the nice pie fairy @wirralass. A distant relative of our DF, on her father’s side.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  I've got a reading of 7.3 this morning and it also cold and wet here as well , hope everyone has a good day


----------



## zoombapup

Mmmmmorrinnninnnngg, aaa veeerrrryyy ccchhhiiiillllyyyy 5.6 ffffoooorrr mmmmeeeeee tttthhiiiiiissss mmmooooorrrrnnniiinnnnggg. Brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, but had to treat a 3.5 at 3am, I think the basal will be going back down tonight.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A self induced 7.4 today, after my run I had dinner, but I was just so cold and hungry, I ate 5 digestive biscuits and too many jelly babies to count, now feel awful this morning, with a hangover type feeling and work up feeling tearful.  I know sugar has this effect on me as well as affecting my blood sugar levels, but occasionally still can't stop these binges.  I am thinking maybe I should increase my carbs on a Sunday and Monday just a little bit due to running 13.5 miles across the 2 days, maybe it is my body trying to tell me something.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Haven’t a clue what the weather is like, it’s still dark ooop north. A very nice round 6 for me today. Happy with that as had a day of ups and downs yesterday due to a very late lunch. ( appointment ran well over). Messed my meal timings up no end. Well I avoided the excitement of the bed stripping yesterday due to aforementioned appointment,  so I’ve still got that to look forward to today! My hooks are on tenter. Have a great day whatever excitement the day brings you.


----------



## AJLang

Woke up with a lovely 5.9 but just over an hour later I’m 9.7!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning. 
Quite a change from yesterday morning - a full 6 degrees warmer. 

Hope it's the same where you are.

Dez


----------



## emmgeo

6.5 this morning don't know what I am doing wrong, but been in the 6's for the last month, would be nice to be in the 5's again.


----------



## Jha19

9.7..  
Don't understand diabetes some times... I think it knows I've a dsn appointment this week so is throwing some surprising highs at me before bed/overnight this week...


----------



## rebrascora

Well I dropped another unit off my basal last night, had a negligible carb dinner and didn't bolus, was 5.7 at bedtime, woke at 3.30 feeling a bit hot and sweaty so thought I had better check but meter showed a nice 6.6 and got up this morning to my bedtime reading of 5.7, so looks like I got that basal spot on. I am guessing the chunk of cheese I ate before bed was responsible for the slight increase during the night but happier knowing my BG is showing a slight hill whilst I am asleep rather than a dip .... and that Cornish Blue "speciality" cheese I got at Lidl is gorgeous, so no hardship having a chunk of that every night! I will confess I got a dark chocolate ginger bread heart out of the packet to have with my cup of tea and so nearly ate it but then I remembered the cheese and put the chocolate heart back....so pleased I did!
Again I only used bolus insulin at breakfast yesterday and ended up eating 3 apples, a banana and a Nature Valley Protein Bar throughout the day (bolus free) to fuel my very active day tending horses, loading and delivering manure and keep me high enough to drive when I needed to.... it took 11 finger pricks though to keep me where I needed to be so I have dropped another daytime basal unit today. I am much happier with this routine of having breakfast and then grazing throughout the day as and when I need to, rather than eating set meals and only injecting 3 times instead of 4 or 5 is a definite bonus.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on another frosty but sunny day, had a lovely seafood lunch yesterday overlooking Brixham harbour. I had 4 letters for appointments at the hospital, DSN & Dietician on Friday afternoon and Podiatry in the morning.



rebrascora said:


> I remembered the cheese and put the chocolate heart back.



Amazing self control Barbara.

{{{HUGS}}} for you @Grannylorraine just do the best you can. xx

Take care folks enjoy your day.


----------



## Neens

My BG levels when tested at GP were 17 so my diabetic nurse advised I would be looking for a target of 10-15 when she tested me (5 weeks since LC/Metaformin) it was 6.9 which surprised her. So my waking BG is sometimes 4.9, having read up on the morning spike I did expect it to be higher. However I try to have a very low carb evening meal and sometimes don't eat after that. This morning I was 5 - looking through this thread I think this is okay, but really have no idea.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all, in just over the barre with a 6.4 @ 5.08am. 

Should that be barre, like that bar in ballet? Have always wondered. I talk in cliches!


----------



## rebrascora

@Neens
Those are great results and particularly after such a short space of time. Keep doing what you are doing. Well done!


----------



## SueEK

Neens said:


> My BG levels when tested at GP were 17 so my diabetic nurse advised I would be looking for a target of 10-15 when she tested me (5 weeks since LC/Metaformin) it was 6.9 which surprised her. So my waking BG is sometimes 4.9, having read up on the morning spike I did expect it to be higher. However I try to have a very low carb evening meal and sometimes don't eat after that. This morning I was 5 - looking through this thread I think this is okay, but really have no idea.


Anything in the 5s is really good, well done


----------



## Northerner

Neens said:


> My BG levels when tested at GP were 17 so my diabetic nurse advised I would be looking for a target of 10-15 when she tested me (5 weeks since LC/Metaformin) it was 6.9 which surprised her. So my waking BG is sometimes 4.9, having read up on the morning spike I did expect it to be higher. However I try to have a very low carb evening meal and sometimes don't eat after that. This morning I was 5 - looking through this thread I think this is okay, but really have no idea.


Couldn't be better!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Good afternoon all, in just over the barre with a 6.4 @ 5.08am.
> 
> Should that be barre, like that bar in ballet? Have always wondered. I talk in cliches!


It's 'bar' and apparently comes from around 1900 in the sport of track and field, where the bar was raised incrementally in the high jump and pole vault  If you're a limbo dancer though, I imagine that 'lowering the bar' is a sign of success!


----------



## Kaylz

Good afternoon 

Even though I've been AWOL from posting (explained in a thread) I have still been reading

I was 5.7 this morning, no idea what was going on yesterday but was 5.3 at 3:50pm so had 1 glucose chew as tea isn't until 4:30, 5.2 when I tested for tea so reduced bolus by half a unit (meaning I got my bar of chocolate for "free") and was only 6.2 at bedtime so took a digestive biscuit on board 
xx


----------



## Brando77

Make them wait - 5.8. My readings are always lower when I get up later, 6 - 8 at 5am, 5 - 6ish at 7am. Spooky.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi gang.

Just popping on this thread to report a 5.7 this morning.

Had a trip down the M6, M58 and M57 for EMG tests at the Walton Neurology centre in Liverpool. As the doctor said, it did nothing to confirm or refute the putative diagnosis, but did confirm my upper half is normal. (So are the naughty bits, which he didn’t ask about or test - thank goodness).

Going to the same place next Monday for an MRI of the spine, which may well reveal more information. Or at least eliminate a few other possible diagnoses. 

It’s good fun being fascinating, it bugs the hell out of doctors

Have a good day, folks


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> It’s good fun being fascinating, it bugs the hell out of doctors


Tell me about it! 

Good to hear your upper half is normal, hope you get more clarification on Monday


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Tell me about it!


There was a member over on the other one asking about honeymoon periods and another member asked me how it was possible I only required 1 unit basal for 2 years, I wanted to send her this way to you!  but they refer to here as "the other one that does have SOME useful information"! Always found here better myself like  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> Just popping on this thread to report a 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Had a trip down the M6, M58 and M57 for EMG tests at the Walton Neurology centre in Liverpool. As the doctor said, it did nothing to confirm or refute the putative diagnosis, but did confirm my upper half is normal. (So are the naughty bits, which he didn’t ask about or test - thank goodness.
> 
> Going to the same place next Monday for an MRI of the spine, which may well reveal more information. Or at least eliminate a few other possible diagnoses.
> 
> It’s good fun being fascinating, it bugs the hell out of doctors
> 
> Have a good day, folks


Hi Mike good to see you here & thanks for the update. You never drove to the hospital via three motorways in your electric wheelchair did you??!!!!!! I've heard that someone actually did that ~ in the wrong direction to boot! Crikey!

Good luck with your MRI scan next Monday ~ they're noisy pieces of equipment as you know so a gentle reminder "Take your headphones & CD ~ and a blanket!."

Looking forward to hearing from you after you receive your scan results. Take care.
WL

Edited.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Despite eating more rice(with my chili) than Kowloon on a party night I awoke to a 3.8.  I even had 2 of my replacement HB's in the night.


----------



## zoombapup

Mornin. 6am and a 5.7 for me. Still sleepy though, time for a quick coffee.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 5.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> Just popping on this thread to report a 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Had a trip down the M6, M58 and M57 for EMG tests at the Walton Neurology centre in Liverpool. As the doctor said, it did nothing to confirm or refute the putative diagnosis, but did confirm my upper half is normal. (So are the naughty bits, which he didn’t ask about or test - thank goodness).
> 
> Going to the same place next Monday for an MRI of the spine, which may well reveal more information. Or at least eliminate a few other possible diagnoses.
> 
> It’s good fun being fascinating, it bugs the hell out of doctors
> 
> Have a good day, folks


Nice to hear from you Mike. We miss you. Hope that little granddaughter is behaving herself for you all. Take care.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.9 today,definitely those naughty cheese and crackers I had last night. Off to work shortly, blood test after and grandson after school so busy day ahead. Have a good one everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Up at the crack with a 6.4. Two reasons for being up, we’re off over to the north east today to go walking along the Northumbrian coast, beautiful place if you’ve never been. Hopefully will see the seals at St Mary’s Lighthouse Nature Reserve in Whitley Bay. Secondly, baby daughter flys back into Manchester this morning all the way from Sydney ( they’ve been to Australia and New Zealand on their honeymoon) and I couldn’t sleep as I needed to know the plane had landed and they were ok. The plane has landed, at 5.33, but no text yet to say they’re ok. She’ll probably think I’m in bed! I will now worry until they are actually parked in front of their home with the engine off! Oh the joys of being a parent, you never stop worrying about them do you? Have a wonderful Wednesday, I intend to, as soon as I know my little girl is safely home.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  

5.0 for me, seriously have no clue what is going on with my diabetes as yesterday was another weird one, not helped by eating dinner later than usual but had to be done due to when the bus got me home from the hospital, if only me or Bruce could drive, could've been home for my normal dinner time lol 

Was awoken coughing like God knows what early hours of yesterday and I'm very stuffy, was fine the whole time Bruce was off work and now hes back and coming home with sniffles again that's me catching it, I never had this many colds when I was working at the pub or charity shop dealing with people and money daily! 

Anyways have a nice day folks, I'm going to curl up on the sofa and hope I feel better soon 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and another 5.2 for me.

Be firing a new sensor up shortly. Let's see what those levels have been laiking at between finger pricks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 7.1 on the finger.  No idea what happened overnight as my sensor run out of juice and I forgot to put on a new one.


----------



## Ljc

khskel said:


> Morning all and another 5.2 for me.
> 
> Be firing a new sensor up shortly. Let's see what those levels have been laiking at between finger pricks.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on another HS


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  it's a 7.6 for me today


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.4 for this morning 

Another mild morning off to the office shortly


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.4 here after a 6am 2.8.

The builders reckon they’re going to do some work - here! - this morning. Seeing is believing, I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congrats @khskel on another HS.

6.3 for me today so an improvement, hopefully get it back into the 5s again.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.9 here! Put my basal back down again and we're back up in the 7s. I only tweaked it by half a unit!


----------



## emmgeo

6.5 on this gloomy morning


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and another 5.2 for me.
> 
> Be firing a new sensor up shortly. Let's see what those levels have been laiking at between finger pricks.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


(_Brenda from Bristol voice_) 'Not _*another*_ one!'   Congratulations!  'Laiking' - good Yorkshire word, with Nordic influence of 'lek', no doubt from when the Vikings ruled in York


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> (_Brenda from Bristol voice_) 'Not _*another*_ one!'   Congratulations!  'Laiking' - good Yorkshire word, with Nordic influence of 'lek', no doubt from when the Vikings ruled in York


Same root as Lego contraction of Leg godt - play well. Quite apt in this instance.


----------



## Jodee

Good morning All, my blood glucose levels have still not returned to how they were before chest infection and prednisolone.  at 7.3 this morning.  It seems a long process to get levels back down again.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me!  

Late late again. Gotta rush. 

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Neens

4.9 
Do people find the level tends to be lower if they test a bit later? I was on go slow this morning and it was about 2 hours later than the other morning readings I have taken.


----------



## Northerner

Neens said:


> 4.9
> Do people find the level tends to be lower if they test a bit later? I was on go slow this morning and it was about 2 hours later than the other morning readings I have taken.


Some people do, although usually the trend is to go higher if you test after getting up, putting the kettle on, go to the loo etc. This is known as Dawn Phenomenon or 'Feet Hit The Floor' - my levels start to rise as soon as I raise my head from the pillow, never mind when my feet hit the floor!


----------



## rebrascora

4.0 for me this morning.
Had what I thought was a very low carb meal late last night with no bolus but was a disappointing 10.7 at bedtime so decided to put my basal back up one and that seems to have been about right. Kept it the same today as I only needed one apple yesterday to keep me in the normal range and I will be working hard shifting more manure this afternoon. I definitely prefer my basal being a bit higher and snacking on healthy carbs (fruit) through the day to keep me high enough rather than bolussing and eating a mid day meal and struggling to keep it down, although I did have a boiled egg salad yesterday but then it didn't need a bolus dose.

@khskel Can't believe you got ANOTHER HS in such a short space of time!!! How do you do it?


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line - 5.9. Yep, lower when I get up later.


----------



## Brando77

Neens said:


> 4.9
> Do people find the level tends to be lower if they test a bit later? I was on go slow this morning and it was about 2 hours later than the other morning readings I have taken.


Yep indeedy. Mine does.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.1 @ 4.39am parky today.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops sorry late on board folks. I didn't test til 10.30am, had a lay in then my meter chucked out an 8.1. Was quite surprised it was that high (No mince pie last night!) Have just tested again and my bg is 8.3. I don't get diabetes sometimes.
Yesterday I visited my Dermatologist re a dark round patch on my face. She prescribed two lots of cream early November which I've been applying daily for Solar Kerasoses. Pleased to say I've been discharged ~ but not too pleased that she diagnosed two crusty spots on my left shoulder and back as being 'Shipwreck Barnacles' (In Dermotology terms!!!!) Eeek! My uni grandson has renamed me 'as crusty as an old ship' Haha!!! If I didn't love him as much as I do I'd cross him off my Christmas card list!!
Tomorrow I'm having an ECG. 
Take care folks.
WL


----------



## Neens

Northerner said:


> Some people do, although usually the trend is to go higher if you test after getting up, putting the kettle on, go to the loo etc. This is known as Dawn Phenomenon or 'Feet Hit The Floor' - my levels start to rise as soon as I raise my head from the pillow, never mind when my feet hit the floor!


I read about the Dawn Phenomenon before I got meter - I always expect my 1st reading to be higher than it is - in fact mostly a lot lower than predicted. I would elect to stay on the pillow if I could!


----------



## Wirrallass

Neens said:


> I read about the Dawn Phenomenon before I got meter - I always expect my 1st reading to be higher than it is - in fact mostly a lot lower than predicted. I would elect to stay on the pillow if I could!


What a lovely thought to stay in bed all day Neens ~ if only we could! 
WL


----------



## Neens

wirralass said:


> What a lovely thought to stay in bed all day Neens ~ if only we could )
> WL


We can dream!


----------



## Wirrallass

Neens said:


> We can dream!


Amongst other things we could dream we don't have Diabetes!
WL x


----------



## Neens

wirralass said:


> Amongst other things we could dream we don't have Diabetes!
> WL x


I remember when I didn't...


----------



## Wirrallass

Neens said:


> I remember when I didn't...


Me too. I was dx in 2016. Diabetes took over my life til I found a way to control it. Happy days!
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Quiet in here! 5.4 for me today, with a bit of a hop to the surface before skimming the bottom through the night  Sensor ends in 3 hours  I've got one left and 4 on order - hope they turn up in the next two weeks or I will be distraught!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  3.1!


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 for the dice roll today. Now time for worky work.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning folks 

5.4 for me too @Northerner, my sensor ends Sunday but I've 2 in due to replacement etc and I put an order in last friday incase mines is suffering delays, I'll find out tomorrow whether everything is there or not

Read up a bit on the BP meds I'll be starting and side effects can be sleep problems and nightmares, both of which I struggle with already AND losing strong feelings of a hypo! Maybe a good job I have the Libre then! 

Have a nice day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   I've got a reading of 6.8 this morning and also got my test results in they read 


HbA1c level (DCCT aligned)
5.5 %
4.0 - 6.0
Normal
20 Jan 2020


HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised
37 mmol/mol
20 - 42
Normal
20 Jan 2020

I going to read them that I'm ok may be on the little high side but ok


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Let's see what carnage awaits on the test system today. Some very iffy changes made yesterday which I think got sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

WOW, wasnt expecting a 5.5 this morning, first time in the 5s in the morning since the 10th December.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning 

Splitting headaches and sore throat but hey ho it’s off to work I go


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A 7.5 today. I was expecting that. Had a fab day walking yesterday in the sunny North East. 11 miles! BG had dropped into the low fours by the time I got home at 7, didn’t want to bolus too much so cut my ratio, and then over ate on the carbs as got nervous! Ah well, it’ll all come out in the wash today no doubt. Daughter home safe and sound from her Antipodian adventure. Will pop round to see her later, she had an early night last night! She’s not back to work until Monday, her poor hubby is back today! Off to get my hair cut and coloured this morning. I’ll be like a new woman. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> 5.4 for me too @Northerner, my sensor ends Sunday but I've 2 in due to replacement etc and I put an order in last friday incase mines is suffering delays, I'll find out tomorrow whether everything is there or not
> 
> Read up a bit on the BP meds I'll be starting and side effects can be sleep problems and nightmares, both of which I struggle with already AND losing strong feelings of a hypo! Maybe a good job I have the Libre then!
> 
> Have a nice day my lovelies
> Xx


What have you been given @Kaylz? I started on ramipril, but had side-effects so was changed to candesartan and get no side-effects from that


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I've got a reading of 6.8 this morning and also got my test results in they read
> 
> 
> HbA1c level (DCCT aligned)
> 5.5 %
> 4.0 - 6.0
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised
> 37 mmol/mol
> 20 - 42
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> I going to read them that I'm ok may be on the little high side but ok


Wow that's an amazing result Baz, not a little on the high side at all xx


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I've got a reading of 6.8 this morning and also got my test results in they read
> 
> 
> HbA1c level (DCCT aligned)
> 5.5 %
> 4.0 - 6.0
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised
> 37 mmol/mol
> 20 - 42
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> I going to read them that I'm ok may be on the little high side but ok


Mate, that's nigh on perfect!  Great job!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> What have you been given @Kaylz? I started on ramipril, but had side-effects so was changed to candesartan and get no side-effects from that


From memory it began with P and ended in lol and with @SueEK's help she jogged my memory and I'm almost certain it's propranolol, the bit I read about it last night would indicate that one too lol xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 3.8 here.

The builder was here all day yesterday AND he reckons he’ll be back today at 11. We’ll see.

Hope the new meds don’t (side)affect you @Kaylz.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Can’t get out of these 7s.


----------



## Brando77

Heinz Varieties- 5.7.  Metfartin and beans = Nope.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> From memory it began with P and ended in lol and with @SueEK's help she jogged my memory and I'm almost certain it's propranolol, the bit I read about it last night would indicate that one too lol xx


Ah, that's a beta-blocker then, a different type of medication to those I mentioned. I was put on a beta-blocker after diagnosis because of my suspected heart attack but I really didn't get on with it, chiefly because it limits your heart rate meaning I was unable to go running without getting tired very quickly (my heart wasn't pumping the blood round my body fast enough - normally heart rate goes up to 160-180 on a run!). There are alternatives, so do let your GP know if you don't get on with them


----------



## SueEK

6.7 for me today, seem to be stuck in the 6s despite 2x500mg Metformin. Had blood test yesterday, will be interested to see if my HbA1c has gone up.
@Baz. Excellent result well done to you.
@Michael12421 thats a bit low, hope you can get things stabilised.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's a beta-blocker then, a different type of medication to those I mentioned. I was put on a beta-blocker after diagnosis because of my suspected heart attack but I really didn't get on with it, chiefly because it limits your heart rate meaning I was unable to go running without getting tired very quickly (my heart wasn't pumping the blood round my body fast enough - normally heart rate goes up to 160-180 on a run!). There are alternatives, so do let your GP know if you don't get on with them


I most certainly will  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9 *on the dial this am.  
Weather's a lot milder than it has been recently - probably won't last.   
Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone

Had to seek help from Gp, as I was still in so much pain, after the fall.   She prescribed Tramadol, which has helped immensely, but I am sleeping the clock round.    I am such a wimp, not used to such strong meds.   Now she is talking about physio.    Next week a CT scan to check sinuses, I feel as though I am a walking wreck.

Anyway, 5.9 for me today

Take care everyone


----------



## Toucan

6.1 this morning on my Nexus, but 7.8 on my new TEE2. Not sure which is the true reading, but think I will stay with the Nexus, it's better for my morale!


----------



## Michael12421

Yeah, I know it is a bit low but I am trying my best.  After the Kowloon rice-fest I tried something else.  An Italian Job - spaghetti with a sauce of sardines, tomatoes, rosemary and of course garlic.  Didn't seem to do me much good.  There was an awful lot of spaghetti, I could have knitted a net for a centre court doubles match.  I was 5,2 before dinner and injected 4 units of \Novorapid and again I had 2 of my replacement JB's in the night. Trouble with these replacements is that they are so gelatinous, forget the toothbrush and toothpaste the next morning.  I need a jack hammer and a sandblaster.


----------



## Neens

4.9 
Had my lowest low carb day to date yesterday - this reading seems to suggest to me that I can have a few more carbs than I did as it didn't bring the BG down. I wasn't hungry and didn't intend on a Keto style day but it just worked out that way with low carb choices, I still had 3 meals and snacks.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Yeah, I know it is a bit low but I am trying my best.  After the Kowloon rice-fest I tried something else.  An Italian Job - spaghetti with a sauce of sardines, tomatoes, rosemary and of course garlic.  Didn't seem to do me much good.  There was an awful lot of spaghetti, I could have knitted a net for a centre court doubles match.  I was 5,2 before dinner and injected 4 units of \Novorapid and again I had 2 of my replacement JB's in the night. Trouble with these replacements is that they are so gelatinous, forget the toothbrush and toothpaste the next morning.  I need a jack hammer and a sandblaster.


We know you are doing all you can Michael, wish I could offer some advice but I can’t. Sounds like you did have a carb fest. Take good care of yourself xx
PS I have a hammer and chisel if that’s any good lol


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Had to seek help from Gp, as I was still in so much pain, after the fall.   She prescribed Tramadol, which has helped immensely, but I am sleeping the clock round.    I am such a wimp, not used to such strong meds.   Now she is talking about physio.    Next week a CT scan to check sinuses, I feel as though I am a walking wreck.
> 
> Anyway, 5.9 for me today
> 
> Take care everyone


Sorry to hear you are still suffering so much Hazel. I agree about the Tramadol, it does help the pain but it used to knock me out too. Hope your CT goes well. Take care.  Sue x


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 and feeling rubbish again, sore throat etc, probably the joys of working in a totally open plan office.


----------



## Neens

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Had to seek help from Gp, as I was still in so much pain, after the fall.   She prescribed Tramadol, which has helped immensely, but I am sleeping the clock round.    I am such a wimp, not used to such strong meds.   Now she is talking about physio.    Next week a CT scan to check sinuses, I feel as though I am a walking wreck.
> 
> Anyway, 5.9 for me today
> 
> Take care everyone


Poor you, Hazel. Tramadol works wonders for the pain but does knock you out. You have to accept it. Hope they monitor you and you are not on it for too long. I had to take it (and morphine) for several months following an operation. Not pleasant - but rest allows the body to heal and when unconscious we can't feel pain.


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning.
Didn't have a good day yesterday as I craved all day and despite doing my best to nibble on just low carb treats when I was desperately gnawing at my fingers, I did resort to some naughty carbs including more than one Fibre One Brownie and even some of my hypo treatment jelly beans, which of course all had to be counteracted with insulin. Was quite relieved to find I was only 9.1 at bedtime and feel quite lucky to wake up to an in range reading this morning, Trying to have a better day today but having a few more carbs to try to offset any craving. Maybe all the exercise I got over the last few days had my body screaming for some easy glucose.

@Hazel
Sorry to hear that you are not recovering as quickly as you had hoped but pleased that you have sought medical advice and now have some stronger medication to help your body rest and recover. Keep us posted but hope the CT scan shows nothing seriously amiss.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon a bit late but a good result 5.4, weather could be better but got all the laundry done. Off to two hospitals tomorrow Podiatry a.m. Paignton then off to Torbay at noon to see DSN & Dietician. Didn`t get onboard yesterday had a cr*p day no computer work at all, all phones switched off had a false hypo this morning and massive cramp in right calf muscle.But hey ho others worse than me my right eye seems to be getting better due for more injections soon, I see members are struggling with health issues hopefully they will recover with time.
Hazel Tramadol a sleep inducing drug but helps with pain hope you get pain free soon.{{{HUGS}}}

{{{HUGS}}} to everyone who is struggling.

Have a good day folks, enjoy.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good afternoon a bit late but a good result 5.4, weather could be better but got all the laundry done. Off to two hospitals tomorrow Podiatry a.m. Paignton then off to Torbay at noon to see DSN & Dietician. Didn`t get onboard yesterday had a cr*p day no computer work at all, all phones switched off had a false hypo this morning and massive cramp in right calf muscle.But hey ho others worse than me my right eye seems to be getting better due for more injections soon, I see members are struggling with health issues hopefully they will recover with time.
> Hazel Tramadol a sleep inducing drug but helps with pain hope you get pain free soon.{{{HUGS}}}
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} to everyone who is struggling.
> 
> Have a good day folks, enjoy.


Sorry to hear you had a cr*p day Ted  Hope all goes well at your appointments tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

7.3 for me.  Lol at WL, blistering barnacles! That's when I knew I was getting old, I switched from fancying TinTin to fancying Captain Haddock.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> 7.3 for me.  Lol at WL, blistering barnacles! That's when I knew I was getting old, I switched from fancying TinTin to fancying Captain Haddock.


Haha!  I used to fancy Aqua Marina in Stingray


----------



## Toucan

Neens said:


> 4.9
> Had my lowest low carb day to date yesterday - this reading seems to suggest to me that I can have a few more carbs than I did as it didn't bring the BG down. I wasn't hungry and didn't intend on a Keto style day but it just worked out that way with low carb choices, I still had 3 meals and snacks.


Well done Neens that's an amazing result


----------



## Neens

Toucan said:


> Well done Neens that's an amazing result


Thanks, Kay - have been doing BG for 3 weeks so can begin to see patterns (I know that diabetes has a habit of giving us random/unexpected readings - so still hold my breath for the secs before reading appears on screen)! 
My highest waking has been 5.9 (higher than this throughout the day) all under 7 at the moment (from 17).


----------



## Neens

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me this morning.
> Didn't have a good day yesterday as I craved all day and despite doing my best to nibble on just low carb treats when I was desperately gnawing at my fingers, I did resort to some naughty carbs including more than one Fibre One Brownie and even some of my hypo treatment jelly beans, which of course all had to be counteracted with insulin. Was quite relieved to find I was only 9.1 at bedtime and feel quite lucky to wake up to an in range reading this morning, Trying to have a better day today but having a few more carbs to try to offset any craving. Maybe all the exercise I got over the last few days had my body screaming for some easy glucose.
> 
> @Hazel
> Sorry to hear that you are not recovering as quickly as you had hoped but pleased that you have sought medical advice and now have some stronger medication to help your body rest and recover. Keep us posted but hope the CT scan shows nothing seriously amiss.


Exercise certainly makes us feel like we need it. I know I have a different type, but I try to vary the low carb foods as I am still trying to lose weight. So I will have one very low carb day then some closer to the top end I set. The body does that thing otherwise of telling the brain it needs something that it doesn't. 

Hope you had a better day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 7.3 for me.  Lol at WL, blistering barnacles! That's when I knew I was getting old, I switched from fancying TinTin to fancying Captain Haddock.


Hahaha! You're such a scream Ditto ~ that made me.....
 
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

@Neens *said:...."so still hold my breath for the secs before reading appears on screen!"

You're not alone Neens as most of us hold our breath waiting for an acceptable number!  
WL

*Edited


----------



## Bloden

(((Hugs))) @Hazel.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 2.9


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 2.9


Ack! Sorry to see this Michael, I hope you are feeling OK


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today - sensor ended and haven't put a new one on yet, so back using Contour Next which always reads higher, plus testing after my feet had hit the floor


----------



## Michael12421

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to see this Michael, I hope you are feeling OK


I didn't feel at all unwell whilst I was in bed,  It was only when I tried to focus on the screen that I noticed something not quite right.
Taken care of it now - thanks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me despite my encounter with a good sized portion of ginger sponge.

Have a good or better day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.8 this morning. Not a bad start.


----------



## Wirrallass

_GOOD MORNING PEOPLE _on this dark damp & foggy start to the day.
I can't believe I've scored a 6.2 ~ I almost passed out as it's the first time I've produced a number in the 6's that I can recall since before I was ill back end of last year ~ and the first time my number is lower than that of @Northerner's 
I'm amazed at my number coz I caved in last night and ate 6 cubes of Turkish delight!!! Argh! Naughty naughty! I tested twice and the second drop of the red stuff produced a 6.3 so I ain't complaining!

Yesterday the Nursie performed an ECG on me and pleased to report my ikkl ol 'ticker is healthy and ticking over just nicely, phew! Tomorrow I will see my GP regarding my ever painful dodgy right knee & thigh. Think I'll move my bed into my GP's surgery coz I've spent more than enough times attending appointments in there!

Hope each & everyone of you are as well as you can be. Take care.
 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  

So we're back to a drop after tea the last couple of days (didnt happen monday as it was an even weirder day dropping before tea ) so we'll be in the 7's at tea time and in the 5's in under 2 hours needing to take 1 or 2 glucose tabs, 6.2 before tea last night so wasnt having a drop so reduced by half a unit and was 5.9 at bedtime hovering around 6.6 the few hours after tea, so that's possibly the way I'm going to have to work things 

5.3 after a digestive biscuit at bedtime, hopefully pick up all my prescription this afternoon and chill as still feel off with this cold 

Have a great day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael12421 said:


> I didn't feel at all unwell whilst I was in bed,  It was only when I tried to focus on the screen that I noticed something not quite right.
> Taken care of it now - thanks.


Hope you're feeling better now Michael, chin up.
WL


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

Can’t say it’s the weekend as working tomorrow so no exercise until Sunday apart from dog walking


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting *4.7 *this morning.   
Off shortly to give more bloods. 

Have a good day everybody.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning all from this foggy Cumbria  my reading today is 6.6


----------



## Wirrallass

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I've got a reading of 6.8 this morning and also got my test results in they read
> 
> 
> HbA1c level (DCCT aligned)
> 5.5 %
> 4.0 - 6.0
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised
> 37 mmol/mol
> 20 - 42
> Normal
> 20 Jan 2020
> 
> I going to read them that I'm ok may be on the little high side but ok


Only just seen this Baz ~ that's really good news, well done for persevering.
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Baz. said:


> Good Morning all from this foggy Cumbria  my reading today is 6.6


Well done again Baz
 
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Off to have bloods taken in a little while for this year's Hba1c, can't say I'm looking forward to it this year.


----------



## Wirrallass

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Reporting *4.7 *this morning.
> Off shortly to give more bloods.
> 
> Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Dez


Nice number there MeeTooTeeTwo. Don't you just love visiting Dracula?!
WL


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Off on a multi-city family-visiting jolly this weekend. 

Nice work @Baz.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Off to have bloods taken in a little while for this year's Hba1c, can't say I'm looking forward to it this year.


Good luck Stitch, you may be pleasantly surprised. Fingers crossed for you.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.2 here.
> 
> Off on a multi-city family-visiting jolly this weekend.
> 
> Nice work @Baz.


A nice little break Bloden, enjoy. Hope the weather is kind to you. Its pea soup here!
WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here! I'm just not getting the drop I used to as soon as my head hit the pillow. Must be something to do with my ribs keeping busy knitting all night.(groan, the old ones are the best)


----------



## Bloden

Thanks @wirralass.


----------



## Wirrallass

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Reporting *4.7 *this morning.
> Off shortly to give more bloods.
> 
> Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Dez


Thank you MTTT ~ you too.
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much more respectable 6.2 today. Babysitting day and the start of Big Garden Birdwatch weekend. Will do mine tomorrow, so today Sadie and I will be topping up the feeders and the cleaning out the birdbath all ready for my visitors. I hope the nuthatch comes, he’s been visiting more frequently lately, we also had our first long-tailed tits of the year the other day, fingers crossed! @Robin are you joining in too? Have a good day whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A much more respectable 6.2 today. Babysitting day and the start of Big Garden Birdwatch weekend. Will do mine tomorrow, so today Sadie and I will be topping up the feeders and the cleaning out the birdbath all ready for my visitors. I hope the nuthatch comes, he’s been visiting more frequently lately, we also had our first long-tailed tits of the year the other day, fingers crossed! @Robin are you joining in too? Have a good day whatever you decide to do.


Yes, I will be doing it! Hoping for an appearance by our nuthatch as well, it’s only just appeared this winter after many years absence.(not the same one, obviously!) But the weather is bound to be dull and damp, we need it crisp and cold to send all the birds scuttling into the village and on to the feeders.


----------



## emmgeo

5.5 this morning, that's two in a row.


----------



## Baz.

wirralass said:


> Only just seen this Baz ~ that's really good news, well done for persevering.
> View attachment 13064
> WL


thanks @wirralass  I'm not sure where I'm meant to be,  but the last one  in 2015 that I can see on my Dr's record was 5.3 % and 34mmol


----------



## Northerner

A lot of 6.2s this morning!


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw 6.4......just like my eyes at 5am.


----------



## Toucan

5.9 this morning on my old meter. Getting over this horrible virus infection now, and it looks as if it isn't upsetting my readings any more.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today, not so worried about constantly being in the 6s after my latest HbA1c result of 43 (see other post Latest HbA1c result  if interested). Have a good day everyone.
@Michael12421 glad you are feeling a bit better now


----------



## Neens

5.1 This morning. And blood 1st time (happy dance).

@wirralass Great news on level, beating Northerner  and the ECG. At least with diabetes we regularly get everything else looked into and know the state of play of our insides quite well. Good luck at GP - I hear you on moving bed in - was like that for me last year with at least 5 weekly appointments and sometimes many more. I think the Docs walking through the waiting area must have thought - Oh, not her again.... and all that time no-one discovered this little matter of insulin resistance.  - Although they did a cracking job on my outsides!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning.  Great News on your HbA1c SueEK.


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning.
Had a late dinner again last night and it was quite high fat so I increased my basal by one. I was 13.1 at bedtime but only an hour and a half after eating so I knew my 3 units of bolus insulin still had plenty of legs plus the slow release glucose from the fat and protein would take up the extra unit of basal insulin after the bolus was gone. Worked a treat although I would have been happier with maybe a slightly lower reading this morning, I am certainly not complaining.

@Michael12421 
So sorry to see that you are back to unstable readings again. Really wish you had access to better medical support to help you get better control.


----------



## mikeydt1

had bad night got up with various symptoms checked BG was at 16 and had a rough ride this morning. did feel a bit better after taking BG med, any way got a HBa1c booked in and appointment with diabetic nurse.


----------



## Hazel

I thought I had posted my results, but no, silly me.

5.7


----------



## Jha19

9.9 this morning. Levels generally seem to be creeping up at the moment, so not sure what's going on.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 9.0


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I thought I had posted my results, but no, silly me.
> 
> 5.7


Hope you are feeling better now @Hazel, after your fall {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me, on the Contour - resisted putting on my last sensor yesterday, thought I'd try a couple of days free from the tyranny of knowing what's happening 24/7


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

That'll do me nicely 

Is it bedtime yet? Feel absolutely shattered! 

Anyway have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all yet another foggy morning here  ,  my reading for this morning is 6.5 and I've got an average reading for the week of 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 13067
> That'll do me nicely
> 
> Is it bedtime yet? Feel absolutely shattered!
> 
> Anyway have a lovely day folks
> Xx


Congratulations @Kaylz!


----------



## zoombapup

5.9, up form 5.8,5.7 and 5.6 this week. 6.0 next and I've got a full house.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 for me this morning


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.0 for this morning 

Off to the office shortly for my last meeting of the 31 January tax return deadline - no cycling today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.5 *this morning.   
To all of our north of the border friends on here, if you're celebrating Burns Night tonight, have a great time. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.0 for me today. Out today to one of these weird restaurants chosen by my daughter and her friends for her birthday bash. Looked online at the menu, what a load of expensive rubbish, goodness only knows what I shall eat, might be a liquid lunch I think. 
Well done on your HS @Kaylz .
Have a good Saturday all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. 

Veggie Haggis on the menu for tonight, looking forward to it already.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. That's better! 
I finally worked out the problem, I noticed my daytime levels were rising once my bolus had run out, so either I was needing more basal, (unlikely as I’m just starting to be more active now my ribs are less ouchy) or my basal cartridge had become less effective. It’s one I took on holiday as a spare back in November, and it’s been down to Bristol and back since I started using it. So I put a fresh one in last night and it seems to have sorted the problem out (until tomorrow, probably, when i discover it wasn’t the problem)


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> 7.0 for me today. Out today to one of these weird restaurants chosen by my daughter and her friends for her birthday bash. Looked online at the menu, what a load of expensive rubbish, goodness only knows what I shall eat, might be a liquid lunch I think.
> Well done on your HS @Kaylz .
> Have a good Saturday all x


Which restaurant?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here. That's better!
> I finally worked out the problem, I noticed my daytime levels were rising once my bolus had run out, so either I was needing more basal, (unlikely as I’m just starting to be more active now my ribs are less ouchy) or my basal cartridge had become less effective. It’s one I took on holiday as a spare back in November, and it’s been down to Bristol and back since I started using it. So I put a fresh one in last night and it seems to have sorted the problem out (until tomorrow, probably, when i discover it wasn’t the problem)


When you get a diagnosis of diabetes, particularly when insulin is involved, you become a better detective than Marple, Poirot or Brother Cadfael!   Although sometimes, it's more like Inspector Clouseau


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> When you get a diagnosis of diabetes, particularly when insulin is involved, you become a better detective than Marple, Poirot or Brother Cadfael!   Although sometimes, it's more like Inspector Clouseau


Definitely Clouseau this time, I was bumbling round in the dark for days!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Which restaurant?


It’s called Six in Brighton, not my cup of tea but not my choice


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> It’s called Six in Brighton, not my cup of tea but not my choice


Looks like a pretty room but not sure how they’re going to innovate anyone’s palate with those menus. Still there does look like some tasty stuff on there so enjoy


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me - 6.3.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 after a disastrous week, gained weight, but not felt well.  Oh well time to regroup.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Looks like a pretty room but not sure how they’re going to innovate anyone’s palate with those menus. Still there does look like some tasty stuff on there so enjoy


Just not the sort of food I like but it will be fine, especially after a couple of Bacardi’s


----------



## SueEK

H


Grannylorraine said:


> 6.7 after a disastrous week, gained weight, but not felt well.  Oh well time to regroup.


Hope you feel better soon and tomorrow’s another day. Warm hugs for you x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Sorry I’m late being doing my hour’s Big Garden Bird Watch. A very nice round 6 for me. I was starvin’ Marvin when I woke up at 5 am but resisted. Just had a nice bacon and egg buttie. That’ll keep me full until my haggis, neeps and tatties tonight. Happy Burns Night everyone. @khskel mine won’t be veggie haggis, it’s still running around the Scottish highlands at the moment, I’ve got my friendly gamekeeper onto it!


----------



## eggyg

@Robin no nuthatch this morning but Woody made an appearance. I might have another go tomorrow and submit my best hour. Is that cheating?


----------



## Hazel

Morning all, a right miserable morning here.

4.7 this morning

@Northerner improving, Tramadol is helping


----------



## Neens

4.9 this morning - which seems to be my norm.


----------



## Hazel

Thought I would keep you updated as to the ongoing tests to get to the bottom of dizziness, migraines, lots of stuff.

Received a copy of the letter my neurology consultant sent to GP following my MRI head scan.  No cancers, age related vascular changes, right mastoid has mucus thickening.
Referral done for head CT to check out sinuses - appt through this coming Thursday
Referral done for nerve conduction study
Referral done for Vestibular Rehab in Paisley.
Referral done for BPBV in Hairmyres
Instruction to.GP to prescribe Topiramate for migraines.

Then I had the bad fall on the bus..

Basically I am a wreck


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> @Robin no nuthatch this morning but Woody made an appearance. I might have another go tomorrow and submit my best hour. Is that cheating?


I happened to look out when I was drawing the curtains and saw a long tailed tit, so I immediately started my count....saw a load of assorted tits in the first five minutes, then...absolutely nothing! I might have another go later!


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Thought I would keep you updated as to the ongoing tests to get to the bottom of dizziness, migraines, lots of stuff.
> 
> Received a copy of the letter my neurology consultant sent to GP following my MRI head scan.  No cancers, age related vascular changes, right mastoid has mucus thickening.
> Referral done for head CT to check out sinuses - appt through this coming Thursday
> Referral done for nerve conduction study
> Referral done for Vestibular Rehab in Paisley.
> Referral done for BPBV in Hairmyres
> Instruction to.GP to prescribe Topiramate for migraines.
> 
> Then I had the bad fall on the bus..
> 
> Basically I am a wreck


Hugs (gentle) from me, Hazel, you are certainly going through it at the moment.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning didn`t get onboard yesterday all day at the hospital, a straight 10 this morning after yesterdays excitement with the DSN & Dietician. Went to Podiatry in the morning and checked BGL`s before I left 7.3, off to Torbay hospital on the bus and then a 15 minute walk from the bus stop to the hospital. Booked in and sat down and waited, 1 1/2 hours later got called in just about as I was going to check my BGL, typical hypo feeling. I told her what was going on and just about got into the consultation room, managed to test 2.1, 5 jelly babies and 2 glucose tablets 2.3 after 10 minutes. They were very concerned the figure didn`t recover enough although I was a bit more Compos Mentos, I managed to explain this happens very regularly and I still can`t work it out. They gave me some oat cakes and a banana and made sure I ate it, after 15 minutes retested 4.3 I said it would take another hour before the carbs kick in. They checked my meter over the last month and every week there is about 5 hypos according to the meter, my food diary told them my evening meal to NR ratio needs to alter from 1.7 to 1.8 more maths. 
They kept me  for another 3.5 hours continually checking me 2 Dieticians and a DSN although I was sat down outside the consultation room to allow other patients to be seen, finally after another discussion and a few more maths into the equation I could go yay. Sorry its a long post but you are my virtual family and I know I can talk with you.

Your having a rough time @Hazel lots of {{{HUGS}}} from me also.

For everyone who is not well or just hurting {{{HUGS}}} also.

Take care folks enjoy the weekend be careful.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning didn`t get onboard yesterday all day at the hospital, a straight 10 this morning after yesterdays excitement with the DSN & Dietician. Went to Podiatry in the morning and checked BGL`s before I left 7.3, off to Torbay hospital on the bus and then a 15 minute walk from the bus stop to the hospital. Booked in and sat down and waited, 1 1/2 hours later got called in just about as I was going to check my BGL, typical hypo feeling. I told her what was going on and just about got into the consultation room, managed to test 2.1, 5 jelly babies and 2 glucose tablets 2.3 after 10 minutes. They were very concerned the figure didn`t recover enough although I was a bit more Compos Mentos, I managed to explain this happens very regularly and I still can`t work it out. They gave me some oat cakes and a banana and made sure I ate it, after 15 minutes retested 4.3 I said it would take another hour before the carbs kick in. They checked my meter over the last month and every week there is about 5 hypos according to the meter, my food diary told them my evening meal to NR ratio needs to alter from 1.7 to 1.8 more maths.
> They kept me  for another 3.5 hours continually checking me 2 Dieticians and a DSN although I was sat down outside the consultation room to allow other patients to be seen, finally after another discussion and a few more maths into the equation I could go yay. Sorry its a long post but you are my virtual family and I know I can talk with you.
> 
> Your having a rough time @Hazel lots of {{{HUGS}}} from me also.
> 
> For everyone who is not well or just hurting {{{HUGS}}} also.
> 
> Take care folks enjoy the weekend be careful.


Sorry to hear about the hypo Ted, but you were in the right place for it to happen, and also maybe exercise their minds a bit when they see it happen in front of their eyes. I often get the impression that HCPs think (mostly to themselves, but it can come out in their tone) that we are just being negligent when it comes to hypos 

I hope your levels have settled a bit now and you can have a few days, at least, without any repeat of those plummeting and recalcitrant levels {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SueEK

F


eggyg said:


> Morning all. Sorry I’m late being doing my hour’s Big Garden Bird Watch. A very nice round 6 for me. I was starvin’ Marvin when I woke up at 5 am but resisted. Just had a nice bacon and egg buttie. That’ll keep me full until my haggis, neeps and tatties tonight. Happy Burns Night everyone. @khskel mine won’t be veggie haggis, it’s still running around the Scottish highlands at the moment, I’ve got my friendly gamekeeper onto it!


For is southerners what are neeps?


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> F
> 
> For is southerners what are neeps?



Neeps are what we would call snagger or turnip here in the north east but you in the south would call swede.

I have a Lindsay Grieves of Hawick award winning haggis for tonight (I buy 5 each year from him at the Border Union Show and freeze them) and I might have a few tatties with my neeps despite my usual low carb routine. I must confess though that I cut my haggis into thick slices and fry it with mushrooms rather than steam it for hours.... I know.... I am a Sassenach!


----------



## rebrascora

Anyway, my reading for this morning is a not so good 8.9. 

I ran high pretty much all day yesterday and didn't have a proper meal yesterday lunchtime or last night, just picked at things and went to bed very late and consequently got up late, so I can only blame myself for poor readings.

@Kaylz Congrats on your HS. Good to see someone else putting their name in the ring for House Special champion.
@KARNAK So sorry to hear you had a nasty hypo at the hospital but great timing. I thought you were doing so well recently with your readings. Disappointed to read that things are not as stable as it appeared. Hope your new ratio helps but don't envy you the maths!


----------



## SueEK

Oh @Hazel sorry you are having a rubbish time. Hope they get to the bottom of ev


Hazel said:


> Thought I would keep you updated as to the ongoing tests to get to the bottom of dizziness, migraines, lots of stuff.
> 
> Received a copy of the letter my neurology consultant sent to GP following my MRI head scan.  No cancers, age related vascular changes, right mastoid has mucus thickening.
> Referral done for head CT to check out sinuses - appt through this coming Thursday
> Referral done for nerve conduction study
> Referral done for Vestibular Rehab in Paisley.
> Referral done for BPBV in Hairmyres
> Instruction to.GP to prescribe Topiramate for migraines.
> 
> Then I had the bad fall on the bus..
> 
> Basically I am a wreck[/QUOTE


----------



## Michael12421

OK help  please.  My pre-dinner reading is 12. I m not the least bit hungry, in fact the thought of eating makes me nauseous, So is it OK to skip eating and just inject my basal - 15 units of Toujeo?


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> OK help  please.  My pre-dinner reading is 12. I m not the least bit hungry, in fact the thought of eating makes me nauseous, So is it OK to skip eating and just inject my basal - 15 units of Toujeo?


Yes, that is what I would do. I might also be inclined to give myself a correction dose of 1 unit of fast acting insulin but since you have been plagued with hypos in the morning, I would let it go at 12 and just take the basal insulin.
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Do you know why you feel sick?


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> OK help  please.  My pre-dinner reading is 12. I m not the least bit hungry, in fact the thought of eating makes me nauseous, So is it OK to skip eating and just inject my basal - 15 units of Toujeo?


I don't see why not @Michael12421 - the basal (ideally) is there to deal with the slow release of glucose your liver puts out through the day and night, so food shouldn't really enter into the equation  Given the way your blood sugars are behaving I think you'll be fine on 12, but you know yourself better than anyone else


----------



## Michael12421

Yes, I have been in Spain for nigh on14 years and never had a cold.  I had the start of a humdinger yesterday and had very little sleep last night. Coughing and wheezing and constantly having to blow my nose, it is red raw - in fact I would give Rudolf a run for his money next Christmas.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Yes, I have been in Spain for nigh on14 years and never had a cold.  I had the start of a humdinger yesterday and had very little sleep last night. Coughing and wheezing and constantly having to blow my nose, it is red raw - in fact I would give Rudolf a run for his money next Christmas.


Hope you get over it quickly Michael


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, 7.1 @ 7.26am 

Not feeling good so I'm laying low.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Hello all, 7.1 @ 7.26am
> 
> Not feeling good so I'm laying low.





Ditto said:


> Hello all, 7.1 @ 7.26am
> 
> Not feeling good so I'm laying low.


Ditto I am out in Brighton with my daughter and her friends absolutely out of it and feeling very old. They have dragged me into town. I feel about 100 and they want to take me to club. I just want to go home to bed. Help xx


----------



## Hazel

SueEK said:


> Oh @Hazel sorry you are having a rubbish time. Hope they get to the bottom of ev



Thanks pet, I think old age is catching up with me.    Since I turned 65 last June it has gone pear shaped, but, it will pass.   Thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

A risen 6.6 for me, induced by 15g carbs worth of digestive biscuits but was needed for the 5.3 at bedtime, odd day again yesterday as was in 8's at teatime so took my old "normal" of 3 units for tea (done 2.5 for the last few days because of the drop) and was steady in low 6's and high 5's until I wanted to go to bed lol, heads absolutely thumping and feeling a tad sick even after wasting half a tin of deodorant to try and mask the "herbal" smell that managed to fill our flat last night (if you know what I mean) we shouldn't have to put up with that  

Anyway have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All,  I got an 8.1 reading today and the weeks holiday went very fast  so back to work today  , hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Off to golf club shortly for our league game coughing and sniffling but not too bad


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 this morning, going for my long run soon, between 11 and 12 miles depending of if my friend needs a pit stop.

@Kaylz, I feel for you as my daughter lives in a second floor flat in social housing, a number of her neighbours smoke said stuff, which she doesn't have a problem with, except they seem to go to the communal hallway to do it, so the smell drifts around the whole stairwell into her flat, where she has 2 young children, she has one antisocial neighbour that brings the whole place down with all the loud music, shouting etc, people don't shut the main door and when going to work for a 5am start, daughter has to navigate rough sleeps who come in and sleep in the stairwell.   it is a shame as despite being a large block of flats each door/stairwell serves 8 flats and when she first moved in 6 years ago, the issues were much less.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, 4.9 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine that's precisely what its like here although our blocks only have 6 flats in each (well ours does, the blocks with 1 bedroom flats have 8 in) and they leave the closey door wide open and the closey windows  so the house ends up absolutely freezing but as we are outnumbered (all other 5 flats were Polish people but one have moved out recently) the council wont do anything as they have back up etc, they have no respect for anyone (well they'll respect each other but not the Scottish) xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I didn't do a corrective dose and went to be at 6.30 absolutely  shattered.  Just injected 15 units of Toujeo and woke up at 8.30 this morning wifh a reading of 2.4, still wheezing and sneezing.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me. 

Veggie haggis went down a treat with the neeps and carrot.

Today not much planned apart from ordering a few supplies, sensors and musical items. New sax mouthpiece to try out as well for gig next weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Discovered why my bird count was so poor, @eggyg, I realised the new neighbours in the first floor flat that overlooks our garden were busy fitting a new kitchen, and had their windows open, so all the birds scarpered.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I didn't do a corrective dose and went to be at 6.30 absolutely  shattered.  Just injected 15 units of Toujeo and woke up at 8.30 this morning wifh a reading of 2.4, still wheezing and sneezing.


Sounds like the Toujeo might be a bit too high then Michael  I wonder if you're one of those people whose levels tend to drop when ill? I've encountered a few like that over the years on the forum. I hope you are feeling better very soon


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 this sleepy morning. Got up late at 8:30am!!!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A round 7. It’s Rabbie Burns fault! Did a daft thing yesterday, buoyed by my 11 mile walk on Wednesday we took ourselves off for a 6 mile hike to Tesco, did a bit shopping, filled my rucksack and ended up limping home. Haematoma decided to refill itself! Have now been banned by Mr Eggy from walking this week. It has gone down again and I feel fine this morning but I better had do as I’m told. Between myself, @Robin @Hazel and @SueEK we’ve a lot of aching bodies on the Forum! I’ll just pootle about for a few days and see how it goes. Have a smashing Sunday.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Discovered why my bird count was so poor, @eggyg, I realised the new neighbours in the first floor flat that overlooks our garden were busy fitting a new kitchen, and had their windows open, so all the birds scarpered.


Fingers crossed for today. Yesterday our neighbour came out with his stepladders 15 minutes from the end of my “watch” and started a bit of home maintenance so the birds stayed away from the feeders near our back door but it didn’t disturb the ones on the feeder further up the garden thank goodness. I’m going to have another go today, see if Nutty comes and the long-tailed tits.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> F
> 
> For is southerners what are neeps?


Mashed turnip, which is actually what you would probably call swede. We also mash carrots into it too. Delicious!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning. A round 7. It’s Rabbie Burns fault! Did a daft thing yesterday, buoyed by my 11 mile walk on Wednesday we took ourselves off for a 6 mile hike to Tesco, did a bit shopping, filled my rucksack and ended up limping home. Haematoma decided to refill itself! Have now been banned by Mr Eggy from walking this week. It has gone down again and I feel fine this morning but I better had do as I’m told. Between myself, @Robin @Hazel and @SueEK we’ve a lot of aching bodies on the Forum! I’ll just pootle about for a few days and see how it goes. Have a smashing Sunday.


Ooh, Nooo! Hope it sorts itself out quickly. We do these mad things, I went out and pruned the roses on Friday, which probably set me back a couple of days, and I'm off riding in a mo! (I went last week as well, just had a walk and trot round on a safe plod, and wore my body protector, and will do the same today. Just to keep all the other muscles going).


----------



## Brando77

Get up later and this is what happens - Snakes Alive - 5.5  I need to get up at 8 every morning. 5ams and 6-7 are no good for me.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning


----------



## SueEK

Amazingly only a 7.2 for me today, had it been in the double figures I wouldn’t have been surprised, completely self-induced. I have just surfaced and feeling rough and shaky. Nights out with a group of 30 somethings is not good for me, I’m half dead. Managed to avoid ‘going clubbing’  I chickened out and hubby picked me up and was very happy to go to bed. Other than that had a lovely time.
@eggyg sorry to hear you have had a relapse, look after yourself. @Ditto look after yourself, we are here for you.
Happy to say all aches and pains are gone, even my knees are looking pretty normal again.
Have a nice day x


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Fingers crossed for today. Yesterday our neighbour came out with his stepladders 15 minutes from the end of my “watch” and started a bit of home maintenance so the birds stayed away from the feeders near our back door but it didn’t disturb the ones on the feeder further up the garden thank goodness. I’m going to have another go today, see if Nutty comes and the long-tailed tits.


Is it birds you actually see _in_ your garden, or birds you see _from_ your garden? For example, I've seen two red kites flying above the garden, but there's no way they are going to actually land in it!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning. A round 7. It’s Rabbie Burns fault! Did a daft thing yesterday, buoyed by my 11 mile walk on Wednesday we took ourselves off for a 6 mile hike to Tesco, did a bit shopping, filled my rucksack and ended up limping home. Haematoma decided to refill itself! Have now been banned by Mr Eggy from walking this week. It has gone down again and I feel fine this morning but I better had do as I’m told. Between myself, @Robin @Hazel and @SueEK we’ve a lot of aching bodies on the Forum! I’ll just pootle about for a few days and see how it goes. Have a smashing Sunday.


Not forgetting my stupid foot  Hope it recovers quickly @eggyg  I totally understand the urge to get out and the frustration of having to hold back  I've hardly been anywhere since the end of November, and my foot doesn't actually feel any better despite trying everything that is recommended


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 this morning


Great waking level @ColinUK


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Is it birds you actually see _in_ your garden, or birds you see _from_ your garden? For example, I've seen two red kites flying above the garden, but there's no way they are going to actually land in it!


They’ve got to land in your garden. We had a sparrowhawk do a flyover yesterday but it doesn’t count.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Not forgetting my stupid foot  Hope it recovers quickly @eggyg  I totally understand the urge to get out and the frustration of having to hold back  I've hardly been anywhere since the end of November, and my foot doesn't actually feel any better despite trying everything that is recommended


Sorry Alan, forgot you were one of the walking wounded too. It is so frustrating isn’t it?  Whilst I was doing  the 11 miles on Wednesday I started getting pain and limped back to the car, we were at the point of no return by then. Didn’t walk Thursday and Friday so thought I would be fine yesterday, what do I know eh? Have you tried walking poles? Or crutches? Would they take any of the pressure off? The joys of getting older, but hey, it’s better than the alternative!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning an expected high 12.3 15 units of Basal and 2 units of NR for correction, down to 5.2 at 08.30. For those who remember Baz he phoned me yesterday morning worried why I didn`t answer the phone on Friday, told him about the hypo incident which is why I didn`t respond. He told me not to cook any thing and he brought me a large bowl of stew about 3 days worth, plus other bits & pieces. Trying to keep levels higher for a few days especially overnight.



Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about the hypo Ted, but you were in the right place for it to happen, and also maybe exercise their minds a bit when they see it happen in front of their eyes. I often get the impression that HCPs think (mostly to themselves, but it can come out in their tone) that we are just being negligent when it comes to hypos
> 
> I hope your levels have settled a bit now and you can have a few days, at least, without any repeat of those plummeting and recalcitrant levels {{{HUGS}}}



Thanks Alan I think they were shocked that it did happen in front of them, I think the DSN panicked the most but I think she got over it with a little help from me. Sorry your foot is still giving you grief.


I`ll let you know if the new figures work @rebrascora thanks for your concern.

@Michael12421 I know you are not very well but that's quite a drop hope you have recovered.

Everyone who is having health issues from lumps to bumps and not feeling well {{{HUGS}}}.

Stay safe folks enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, I have not read any posts on this thread yet will catch up later, so I hope al” is well with everyone.
I was up at 6 honest with a lovely HS too . 
I am hobbling around atm as I seem to have done something to my foot whilst checking doors were locked last night ,  it’s just sore when I walk, no swelling or bruising , it doesnt  even hurt when I press on it hard.


----------



## Northerner

@KARNAK, Baz is an absolute diamond 

@eggyg, I stupidly left my excellent Swedish crutches in Southampton   It's not that painful at the moment, just stopping me from doing anything that might take it longer to heal


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK , what a star your friend Baz is, we all need a Baz x


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Great waking level @ColinUK


I know!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was an 8.5 for me this morning.
Late dinner as usual. I was 5.0 before meal and had minimal carbs.... just the oats in the haggis and didn't have any tatties. Decided not to bolus. Was a nice 7.3 at bedtime. Took an extra unit of Levemir to deal with fat (had cheese and a small glass of port instead of dessert) and protein but it clearly wasn't quite enough. Woke through the night and I was 11.3 (4.40am) but rather too high as too low.

Did a stupid thing this morning and bolussed 6 units of NR and then went out to do GGs and chucks, intending to be back in 40 mins to have breakfast. Got side tracked by other little jobs and the next thing I knew my peripheral vision was blurry and I was 2.7. I had a couple of dextrose tablets (my last 2) and some dried apricots and headed back up the hill to get breakfast. Half way up the hill (rural footpath) I started having black patches in my vision each time I blinked.... not had that happen before! Had a couple more dried apricots and continued up the path (steep hill) into the village, where I bought a banana at the village shop to fuel me back to my partner's house where breakfast was waiting. My logic was that I didn't want to sit and wait for hypo to pass as the NR was going to keep making things worse until I got my breakfast, so I needed to get back up the hill even though I was hypo..... I did have some jelly beans and a few dried apricots to spare so I could perhaps have kept feeding it and not had my breakfast, if I really couldn't made it back to the house, but I will not be leaving the house with NR on board and no breakfast again, as this was definitely a close call..... Silly girl!
Thankfully I have managed my levels really well since then and had a lovely ride out on my little mare this afternoon.

@Robin
Good to read that you are fit enough to be back on board and taking it steady.

@eggyg
Sorry to hear that your haematoma is not yet fully healed and you are back to taking it easy again.

@Hazel 
Good reading this morning. I hope that indicates that you had a restful, pain free night.... keep taking the tablets!

@KARNAK 
Ted, it sounds like you are handling the aftermath of your hypo really well. Just remember that it is not always a good idea to make a correction after a bad hypo as the liver usually needs to restock. Lovely to hear that @Baz is looking after you.... I love this community!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Well, it was an 8.5 for me this morning.
> Late dinner as usual. I was 5.0 before meal and had minimal carbs.... just the oats in the haggis and didn't have any tatties. Decided not to bolus. Was a nice 7.3 at bedtime. Took an extra unit of Levemir to deal with fat (had cheese and a small glass of port instead of dessert) and protein but it clearly wasn't quite enough. Woke through the night and I was 11.3 (4.40am) but rather too high as too low.
> 
> Did a stupid thing this morning and bolussed 6 units of NR and then went out to do GGs and chucks, intending to be back in 40 mins to have breakfast. Got side tracked by other little jobs and the next thing I knew my peripheral vision was blurry and I was 2.7. I had a couple of dextrose tablets (my last 2) and some dried apricots and headed back up the hill to get breakfast. Half way up the hill (rural footpath) I started having black patches in my vision each time I blinked.... not had that happen before! Had a couple more dried apricots and continued up the path (steep hill) into the village, where I bought a banana at the village shop to fuel me back to my partner's house where breakfast was waiting. My logic was that I didn't want to sit and wait for hypo to pass as the NR was going to keep making things worse until I got my breakfast, so I needed to get back up the hill even though I was hypo..... I did have some jelly beans and a few dried apricots to spare so I could perhaps have kept feeding it and not had my breakfast, if I really couldn't made it back to the house, but I will not be leaving the house with NR on board and no breakfast again, as this was definitely a close call..... Silly girl!
> Thankfully I have managed my levels really well since then and had a lovely ride out on my little mare this afternoon.
> 
> @Robin
> Good to read that you are fit enough to be back on board and taking it steady.
> 
> @eggyg
> Sorry to hear that your haematoma is not yet fully healed and you are back to taking it easy again.
> 
> @Hazel
> Good reading this morning. I hope that indicates that you had a restful, pain free night.... keep taking the tablets!
> 
> @KARNAK
> Ted, it sounds like you are handling the aftermath of your hypo really well. Just remember that it is not always a good idea to make a correction after a bad hypo as the liver usually needs to restock. Lovely to hear that @Baz is looking after you.... I love this community!


Eek! Glad you managed to sort your hypo. It’s easy to get distracted. I make it a golden rule not to leave the house with fewer carbs in my pocket than I’ve got insulin on board for, if you see what I mean! I get patches in my vision (mine are green, rather than black) if I'm very low, or if I'm dropping fast.
My ribs had a work out this morning, (I think it did them good, but they're bound to seize up overnight), our instructor decided on a flatwork lesson, with lots of bending, leg yielding, etc, so got my core muscles working, and stretched out some of the stiffness.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. 6.3 @ 9.17am 

Feel much better today, not so sickly, we're all crook at the minute in my family with one thing and another. It's just winter.  Thank you for the concern xxoo


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks a horrible 8.5 with a slanted up arrow,  went to bed on 8.1 though. 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Whoops - forgot to bolus last night - so happy to be eating again after 36 hours or so and woke to 13.5.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Did a stupid thing this morning and bolussed 6 units of NR and then went out to do GGs and chucks, intending to be back in 40 mins to have breakfast. Got side tracked by other little jobs and the next thing I knew my peripheral vision was blurry and I was 2.7. I had a couple of dextrose tablets (my last 2) and some dried apricots and headed back up the hill to get breakfast. Half way up the hill (rural footpath) I started having black patches in my vision each time I blinked.... not had that happen before! Had a couple more dried apricots and continued up the path (steep hill) into the village, where I bought a banana at the village shop to fuel me back to my partner's house where breakfast was waiting. My logic was that I didn't want to sit and wait for hypo to pass as the NR was going to keep making things worse until I got my breakfast, so I needed to get back up the hill even though I was hypo..... I did have some jelly beans and a few dried apricots to spare so I could perhaps have kept feeding it and not had my breakfast, if I really couldn't made it back to the house, but I will not be leaving the house with NR on board and no breakfast again, as this was definitely a close call..... Silly girl!


That's nasty  I've had a couple of those bad hypos where it feel like you are seeing things through strobing vision, it's very scary  You had quite a journey home, very glad to hear you made it back OK   The lesson will be firmly imprinted  in your mind now, so hopefully it will be a very long time before anything like that happens again - if ever! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Hello all. 6.3 @ 9.17am
> 
> Feel much better today, not so sickly, we're all crook at the minute in my family with one thing and another. It's just winter.  Thank you for the concern xxoo


Good to hear @Ditto  I hope the rest of the family os on the mend too  Snowdrops are out - soon be Spring!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today - still on the Contour, thought I'd use up a few strips, fingers are getting a bit sore though!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all , It's a 6.4 from me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning guys 

5.8 for me after a crappy day that I cant explain yesterday  

Was sensor change yesterday and after the bleeder I had 2 weeks ago was rather surprised to take the old one off and only find a green bruise, was expecting it to look worse lol

Well tonights the I start my perindopril, planning to take it about 9pm wish me luck lol

Have a nice Monday folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.1 for me after making a complete a**** of my timings yesterday.

Have a good or at least a better day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.3 for this morning 

Start of another working week but at least I might save some money- no cycling over weekend so spent £140 on cycling gear instead but I have told myself to give my head a shake and no more spends for at least 12 months...:


----------



## zoombapup

Morning and as usual I'm 5.7 today. Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, but damn its boring


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Northerner

zoombapup said:


> Morning and as usual I'm 5.7 today. Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, but damn its boring


Where diabetes is concerned, boring is good!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.0 for me today. Basal requirements have been dropping over the last few days, and another ‘suspend’ at 6am today so it looks like I need to dial down further. 

Sorry to hear about your nasty low @rebrascora - I had the black patches a few years back. Really scary!

Good luck with the meds @Kaylz


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning. Better than I expected after a weekend that included Burn's night, and Chinese New Year meals!
Have at last shaken off the virus though thank goodness, so back to exercise routine this week. Table tennis session to day. Yeh!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this brighter and colder morning. 6.8, not perfect but neither am I! Cooking day today, soup, roast a ham, quiche Elaine, goulash. That’ll keep us going for a few days. The ham will be used for the quiche, pea and ham soup, sandwiches and a chicken, leek and ham pie later in the week. I’m nothing if not resourceful. Still not allowed to go walking by order of the Mr Eggy mafia. I might try and persuade him to release me for good behaviour tomorrow, just for a wee walk. Have a happy Monday. @rebrascora hope you don’t have a repeat performance of what sounds like a terrifying hypo. @Ditto hope the family recover soon from being crook. @Michael12420 hope your bug is out of your system and @KARNAK well you know how I worry about you!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Score on the door - *5.4*.  
Back to icy weather again.  

Have a good day everybody.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

a huge 6.8 for me this morning, but that will be the carbs I ate for energy yesterday after running.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

Another flying visit to this thread. 5.4 for me this morning, nice trace overnight more or less straight. Good prep for my trip to sunny Liverpool for an MRI of my spinal cord. Last time I had an MRI (in Glasgow) I fell asleep while the machine ground on. Better not do that today, my legs have a mind of their own when I’m asleep

That’s the last investigation that the consultant in Liverpool ordered, so then I just wait for the appointment to see her again for results and an opinion. Then on Wednesday I go to Blackburn for a routine gastro appointment. This is all part of the great scheme - if you are going to get a chronic condition, get one that isn’t going to kill you. It’s worked so far...

Have a good day gang, I will for sure


----------



## emmgeo

Well after having a little run of being in the mid fives, I am back in with a 6.1 this morning


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, very late up this morning

6.0

First sprinkling of snow


----------



## Neens

Good luck @mikeyB - you certainly have to travel for your appointments! 
I pretended I was in a spaceship last time I had an MRI - kept me calm. Obviously didn't think about the actual risk statistics of space flights!

Yesterday had 5.3 this morning I was 4.9 - back to the usual.


----------



## Jha19

7.9... An improvement from last night I guess... 
Have stopped Gliclazide to see if it is having any effect. I've had higher levels generally, that started before making the change,  but some random lows too... (partly work induced)


----------



## zoombapup

eggyg said:


> quiche Elaine



Quiche Elaine? is that quiche lorraine's nosy next door neighbour?


----------



## Michael12421

Yes she is, the one that fogot to put the mushrooms in.  I know that the original recipe does not call for mushrooms but I LOVE them so much.  She probably thought that they were too phallic.


----------



## eggyg

zoombapup said:


> Quiche Elaine? is that quiche lorraine's nosy next door neighbour?


My name is Elaine and it differs to the original quiche Lorraine as it is crustless to make it more diabetic friendly, so I named it after myself!  PS and I’m not nosy!


----------



## Michael12421

Whoops eggyg. I meant no disrespect to you as I did not know that your name was Elaine.  Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Whoops eggyg. I meant no disrespect to you as I did not know that your name was Elaine.  Sorry if I offended you.


Don’t worry Michael, no offence taken, I’m not a snowflake!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I woke up at 5am with a reading of 3.0 which again is my own fault as I had a couple of really delicious G&Ts last night followed by a couple of glasses of even pleasanter port whilst I cooked dinner. Thankfully, despite the alcohol and hypo, I was bright and breezy this morning and was at the stable yard by 6am, got 4 horses mucked out and one ridden, chucks and cats fed and home and showered and changed for a dentist appt at 11.30. Then I spent the afternoon in the company of a lovely young lady whom I met on my DAFNE course, having a catch up and comparing notes, which was really enlightening. Just a really lovely day!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.6 @ 7.17am last reading for a bit, have run out of strips again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  A bit on the chilly side again!


----------



## Wirrallass

_GOOD MORNING FRIENDS 
 
OMG I've just tested a 3.1 Arrggghhh! Wtf is going on?! Not happy with this at all so tested again twice, this time it was 5.7 and 5.8 that's more like it so shoo off DF!_
Sunday waking ~ 6.5
Monday waking ~ 6.1

On Saturday I had homemade veggie soup for my evening meal at 5:30pm with a very small piece of naan bread and a digestive bikky with a cup of Chamomile tea. I didn't test pre or post meal coz I knew I wouldnt spike.

Around 10:30pm I began to feel woozy with a whining sound in my head. I thought I was going to faint so I got down on the floor. When I tried to move, I couldn't. In my fuzzy state I knew I needed to drink water but it was out of reach on the table. I tried to get up again but I couldn't ~ neither could I test coz my meter kit wasn't nearby. I doubt I could have done so anyway.

I found myself drifting in and out consciousness, scared stiff is an understatement. After about 2 & half hours I started to feel a little better but I still couldn't get up from the floor. I gradually wiggled my way on my stomach to the kitchen hoping to get a glass of water. I lay there, for how long I do not know.

Anyway after a while I started to feel more like myself and was able to stand up verrrry slowly! What happened is not an isolated coz I had a similar experience a month or so ago. Daughter took me to A&E the next day. I had a scan of my head but it was clear. I consulted my GP the next day who arranged for me to have blood taken. Result nothing untoward. So I'm wondering if Saturdays incident is Diabetes related?!
Rant over, thanks for 'listening'
Take care folks and stay as well as you can.
WL
Edited.


----------



## SueEK

Good heavens @wirralass how scary. I don’t feel I have enough knowledge to say if it was diabetes related or not but could it possibly have been very low blood pressure, do you suffer from that? I’m glad you are feeling better now but I would be inclined to let your GP know so that at least it is recorded on your notes. Hope you can get to the bottom of what is happening and take good care. X


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> _GOOD MORNING FRIENDS
> View attachment 13091
> OMG I've just tested a 3.1 Arrggghhh! Wtf is going on?! Not happy with this at all so tested again twice, this time it was 5.7 and 5.8 that's more like it so shoo off DF!_
> Sunday waking ~ 6.5
> Monday waking ~ 6.1
> 
> On Saturday I had homemade veggie soup for my evening meal at 5:30pm with a very small piece of naan bread and a digestive bikky with a cup of Chamomile tea. I didn't test pre or post meal coz I knew I wouldnt spike.
> 
> Around 10:30pm I began to feel woozy with a whining sound in my head. I thought I was going to faint so I got down on the floor. When I tried to move, I couldn't. In my fuzzy state I knew I needed to drink water but it was out of reach on the table. I tried to get up again but I couldn't ~ neither could I test coz my meter kit wasn't nearby. I doubt I could have done so anyway.
> 
> I found myself drifting in and out consciousness, scared stiff is an understatement. After about 2 & half hours I started to feel a little better but I still couldn't get up from the floor. I gradually wiggled my way on my stomach to the kitchen hoping to get a glass of water. I lay there, for how long I do not know.
> 
> Anyway after a while I started to feel more like myself and was able to stand up verrrry slowly! What happened is not an isolated coz I had a similar experience a month or so ago. Daughter took me to A&E the next day. I had a scan of my head but it was clear. I consulted my GP the next day who arranged for me to have blood taken. Result nothing untoward. So I'm wondering if Saturdays incident is Diabetes related?!
> Rant over, thanks for 'listening'
> Take care folks and stay as well as you can.
> WL
> Edited.


Very sorry to hear this @wirralass  I don't think it would have been diabetes-related, it does sound more like blood pressure and your need for water would suggest dehydration. Are you on any medication that might list what happened as a possible (if rare) side-effect? How do you feel now? I hope, much better {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, not such  a good one, had to bundle Bubbles into the cat box just after 6 last night when he started showing signs of yet another urine infection 

Anyways 4.6 for me this morning and off out this afternoon to sign on, really cant be bothered as was up most of the night with nightmares in the little bits of sleep I caught, I suffer with them regularly so I cant link it to starting my Perindopril last night

Have a nice day you lot 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Haven't checked if the car needs de icing but it feels like it might. 

Have a good day everyone and don't forget to take care of yourselves.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning 

Bit nippy on doggy walk was planning to start evening bike rides but it’s still a bit dark when I get in so maybe leave it for now


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.5.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this @wirralass  I don't think it would have been diabetes-related, it does sound more like blood pressure and your need for water would suggest dehydration. Are you on any medication that might list what happened as a possible (if rare) side-effect? How do you feel now? I hope, much better {{{HUGS}}}


..and @SueSk
I take meds for high B/P At the last count it was 138/60. Nursie was happy with that on fri last but I'll read the patients info to check side effects. Thank you. I've felt fine since Sunday.
Off to Urology this morning to have bladder scan! Have to have a full bladder til after the scan! Eeek! Just hope I can hold it in til then ~ ALWAYS panties handy just in case!!! TMI !!
WL


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well I've got a 5.3 today


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. Just checked for snow but being central London the white light reflection through the window is coming off a dumped fridge lol


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 when I woke, crawled out of bed and into the car to drive to son's house,( I’m babysitting his sofa delivery today). Had to scrape the car at 6.30am, arrived at sons house to find him doing the same before he could leave for work. It rained really heavily at 2am, then froze, I had to yank the frozen car door open before I could get in!


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  well I've got a 5.3 today


Great number @Baz. !  It's not that long since you were consistently in the 7s, you've come on in leaps and bounds!


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> 5.7 this morning. Just checked for snow but being central London the white light reflection through the window is coming off a dumped fridge lol


Quick! Check to see if Boris is hiding in it!


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Quick! Check to see if Boris is hiding in it!


lol it’s sealed shut so there’s always hope


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting a *4.2* and a slight dusting of snow.  
Not planning on going anywhere today - have to wait in for the delivery of some more goodies from Amazon. 

Keep warm y'all.

Dez


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 again. I mean cmon, gimme a 4 or 12 or something. But no... 5.7 again!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A 7 for me this morning, hope that doesn't mean I am coming down with something.  Lovely bright morning here in Essex,


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A cold one here, allegedly, I wouldn’t know as my thermostat is stuck on “high”, hence the lateness of the hour. Would like to say I had a lie in but that’s not true, I have just tossed and turned all night battling menopausal hot flushes! TMI? Anyways, enough of all that. Clickety, click, 6.6 on the Richter scale. Snow on Skiddaw again, no, I haven’t been up it, I can see it from my bedroom window! Bit of shopping to do, ironing too but I MUST exchange my 7 litre sharps bin as it’s threatening to overflow! So off to the GP surgery sometime today. I really don’t know how I contain myself sometimes!  Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Toucan

5.6 for me this morning. Lowest morning reading I've had in a long time.
The only difference yesterday was a return to exercise, so I guess that proves the point.


----------



## emmgeo

6.3 this morning,


----------



## Neens

wirralass said:


> _GOOD MORNING FRIENDS
> View attachment 13091
> OMG I've just tested a 3.1 Arrggghhh! Wtf is going on?! Not happy with this at all so tested again twice, this time it was 5.7 and 5.8 that's more like it so shoo off DF!_
> Sunday waking ~ 6.5
> Monday waking ~ 6.1
> 
> On Saturday I had homemade veggie soup for my evening meal at 5:30pm with a very small piece of naan bread and a digestive bikky with a cup of Chamomile tea. I didn't test pre or post meal coz I knew I wouldnt spike.
> 
> Around 10:30pm I began to feel woozy with a whining sound in my head. I thought I was going to faint so I got down on the floor. When I tried to move, I couldn't. In my fuzzy state I knew I needed to drink water but it was out of reach on the table. I tried to get up again but I couldn't ~ neither could I test coz my meter kit wasn't nearby. I doubt I could have done so anyway.
> 
> I found myself drifting in and out consciousness, scared stiff is an understatement. After about 2 & half hours I started to feel a little better but I still couldn't get up from the floor. I gradually wiggled my way on my stomach to the kitchen hoping to get a glass of water. I lay there, for how long I do not know.
> 
> Anyway after a while I started to feel more like myself and was able to stand up verrrry slowly! What happened is not an isolated coz I had a similar experience a month or so ago. Daughter took me to A&E the next day. I had a scan of my head but it was clear. I consulted my GP the next day who arranged for me to have blood taken. Result nothing untoward. So I'm wondering if Saturdays incident is Diabetes related?!
> Rant over, thanks for 'listening'
> Take care folks and stay as well as you can.
> WL
> Edited.


Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## rebrascora

Well a very disappointing 9.8 for me this morning but again my own fault as I couldn't be bothered to cook myself a proper evening meal and just picked at a few things like a couple of sausages and some cheese and didn't bolus as no appreciable carbs but gave myself an extra unit of Levemir to cover the fat and protein which clearly wasn't quite enough.
Got it down to 4.8 by lunchtime today though with some good old fashioned manual labour turning my manure heap.

@wirralass
Really sorry to hear about your wobbly episode. That must have been very scary. Please do report it to your GP. Especially when it has happened before and keep your phone close at hand so that you can at least call someone for help if it happens again. I know I am the worst person to give such advice as I am a terror for leaving my phone lying, but I think you need to make a concerted effort with such an unpredictable/sporadic problem.  
Good luck with your bladder scan and holding all that fluid. Just the pressure of knowing I had to hold it would make me need to go!... Maybe take a cork!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Great to see you got a good reading this morning. Hope you can maintain a string of them and that you are over the worst of your cold.


----------



## Brando77

Stairway to Heaven - 6.7.....yep, early rise 5am and its high. I need later starts and get 5s, oh well, good to have work though


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 4.7 with a flatfish  .


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, snap @Northerner a 6.4 for me too. Rushing to get off to work, last day for 11 days yippee. Have a good one all x


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 - Well that’s what I get for that baguette yesterday I guess. Lesson learnt. 
Worth noting that I’m also bloated and feeling really rather sluggish.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.5 for me today and a nightmare free night, still not much sleep though  took the worst dizzy spell when I sat up this morning, guess that's the Joy's of the new meds, hopefully I'll get used to them soon and not have too many repeats! 

Very chilly here this morning so I'm going to wrap up warm and hope the plumber turns up, phoned yesterday but coming up on the system at the council that they have 3 days to come and fix it, never mind theres water piddling out everytime we run water or empty the sink and the old soup tub is being emptied constantly as filling up 

Anyways hope you all have a better/more exciting day ahead 
Xx


----------



## emmgeo

Morning all, 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Goood morning. 5.6 here.

My poor course tutor, Dr H, is not a well man, so I’ve got a new tutor while he’s receiving treatment - best get some reading done today so that I come across as half-intelligent when I meet Dr Newbie.  

Keep warm folks.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 7.1 for this morning

last night I put my new cycling tights on to show my wife - after she stopped rolling around the settee in fits  of laughter she informed me that I am not going out in those tights - I did look like a ballet dancer gone wrong mind so maybe I will just wear them under my cycling trousers.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 after treating a non existent hypo at 2am! Swiped the Libre, got 3.4 with a downward arrow, assumed I’d woken up because I was low, so treated it. This morning, there’s not a single dip into the red on the trace. I didn’t imagine it, the reading is there in the list. Can only assume it was the algorithm that tries to catch up the gap deciding I was going low, when all that was happening was maybe a little compression drop.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Still rather dark up here. A very disappointing 7 for me. Ah well, today’s another day for the mysteries of the big D. After some nagging, I got early release out of walkers prison and had a quick stomp around the block yesterday. Fair to say, Mr Eggy is now saying “ I told you so”. Back to prison again! No Wednesday Wander this week. It’s ok I’m getting to the conclusion in my book so that’ll be the extent of my excitement today. That and starting to fill up my new 7 litre sharps bin! Have a great day.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  I've got a reading of 7.3 this morning


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw - 6.2


----------



## eggyg

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 7.1 for this morning
> 
> last night I put my new cycling tights on to show my wife - after she stopped rolling around the settee in fits  of laughter she informed me that I am not going out in those tights - I did look like a ballet dancer gone wrong mind so maybe I will just wear them under my cycling trousers.


Mr Eggy has MAMIL gear ( middle aged man in Lycra) both long and short,  and our girls refuse to look at him when he has it on. A funny story. A few years ago when we were both wage slaves and I was still been treat as a Type 2 ( long story) and was on gliclazide, I took a turn at work and was reading in the twos. I was promptly shunted to the docs by my colleagues. The doc said I had to get someone to pick me up as I wasn’t allowed to drive home. I called Mr Eggy who panicked and cycled to docs pronto. We then walked to the  car park to pick up my car and put his bike in the boot. That was when I noticed he had his MAMIL shorts on inside out AND back to front so the padded bit was on show, if you know what I mean! Moral of the story, don’t get dressed in a cupboard in your office when you’re in panic mood!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.1 after treating a non existent hypo at 2am! Swiped the Libre, got 3.4 with a downward arrow, assumed I’d woken up because I was low, so treated it. This morning, there’s not a single dip into the red on the trace. I didn’t imagine it, the reading is there in the list. Can only assume it was the algorithm that tries to catch up the gap deciding I was going low, when all that was happening was maybe a little compression drop.


I've had a few occasions where it's shown a hypo by then not recorded it as such in my 'hypos per week' - I can only assume that it does indeed require a certain amount of time at low levels for it to record as such


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Still rather dark up here. A very disappointing 7 for me. Ah well, today’s another day for the mysteries of the big D. After some nagging, I got early release out of walkers prison and had a quick stomp around the block yesterday. Fair to say, Mr Eggy is now saying “ I told you so”. Back to prison again! No Wednesday Wander this week. It’s ok I’m getting to the conclusion in my book so that’ll be the extent of my excitement today. That and starting to fill up my new 7 litre sharps bin! Have a great day.


Sorry to hear your brief escape has put you back behind the bars of walker's prison  I ventured out to the local shop for a telly mag yesterday and am paying for it now, foot doesn't seem to be recovering at all, so frustrating 

Hope we're both back out on the hills by the time the daffs are blooming!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* for me this morning.  *SMILE* (Smilies not working for some reason)
Gotta stay in again and wait for another delivery.
In short Amazon delivered a £900 phone, instead of the more modestly priced one we were expecting.
Was tempted to keep it - but only for about 2 minutes.

Have an honestly good day everyone. ;-))

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Toucan

5.9 This morning -so still just scrapping into the 5s thank goodness.
Sunshine here today, and in spite of the cold first daffodil just opening in a sheltered bit of the garden, Yeah! Spring is on the way.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 this morning, along with the effects of the brand of Metformin that was my last prescription, don't have issues with all the other brands except this one in the blue box.  Going to speak to the DN abut going on slow release as I am not able to go to work today, lucky I can work from home, but I can't risk the 1/2 journey, and definitely metformin not stomach upset.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 7.1 for this morning
> 
> last night I put my new cycling tights on to show my wife - after she stopped rolling around the settee in fits  of laughter she informed me that I am not going out in those tights - I did look like a ballet dancer gone wrong mind so maybe I will just wear them under my cycling trousers.


If you are happy in them you wear them.  I am a granny who runs in bright lycra.


----------



## zoombapup

Logged a 5.9 this morning. At least its not 5.7, 5.7 is so last week.. well most of last week.


----------



## Hazel

I was 4.6 when I got up this morning.

Shocking black ice on roads, and pavements, been a long time since it was that bad

Be safe people


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.3 2 units of NR correction dose down to 4.6. Been AWOL for a few days catching up on paperwork I think I need a secretary, suns shining outside temperature13.C on the gauge. I`ll catch up with yesterday and Mondays posts and reply accordingly, I see @eggyg and @Northerner are still struggling rest and a bit of self indulgence needed.

Got to go to the club today Wednesday meet up with friends.

Have a good day folks stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am very happy with a 4.4 this morning but really would like a bit more consistency as I seem to be 8-10  a lot of the time or too low. How do you guys get regular 5s and 6s? I feel like a complete novice chucking darts at a board and praying that I just hit anything whereas most of you guys are clustering your arrows around the treble 20 (or HS), even if you don't hit it every time..... I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Well, I am very happy with a 4.4 this morning but really would like a bit more consistency as I seem to be 8-10  a lot of the time or too low. How do you guys get regular 5s and 6s? I feel like a complete novice chucking darts at a board and praying that I just hit anything whereas most of you guys are clustering your arrows around the treble 20 (or HS), even if you don't hit it every time..... I guess practice makes perfect.


it all depends on what you go to bed on, plus I seem to remember you may have gone to bed less than 4 hours after your last injection (correct me if I'm wrong though!), a lot of us tend not to do that as if we wait until its out of our system to see whether we need to take carbs on board so we don't drop in the night or wake close to the edge xx


----------



## rebrascora

Yes, I know part of the problem is my erratic lifestyle and eating habits and particularly eating late at night. I really need to make a concerted effort to get into a routine. I have been like this for the past 35 years as a result of working rotating shifts so it might be even more difficult to break than my sugar and carb habit..... but I have conquered that, so maybe this is the next step that I really need to focus on.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I lived an even worse lifestyle, not eating breakfast, going out to start a job for 9am, quite often not having dinner even though I didn't finish until 6, getting home for about half 6, having a meal (sometimes I didn't bother) then I'd either go out to the pub and eat crisps and whatever food was served at halftime of darts or sit at home drinking and eating crisps/chocolate etc, I turned life around as soon as I was diagnosed, starting eating 3 proper meals a day with at least 4 hours between, went from drinking a lot every night to alcohol free in less than 2 months and I'd been drinking since before I was legal age, so changing is very doable and if it leads to better control then great, diabetes likes routine more than anything so it really would work in your favour xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon people.
Yesterday 7.1
Today 6.7
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks, I woke up feeling yucky so I knew my BGs were high before I tested .
I decided to bodge my finger instead of a scan , it showed a horrible and un-accountable 10.8. The 2 units correction should bring that down a bit. 

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A higher than usual 7.0 for me today, must have been that Bourbon before bed


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  A higher than usual 7.0 for me today, must have been that Bourbon before bed


Drink, biscuit or French royalty?


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning


----------



## Baz.

good Morning all ,  well it is cold here today .   My reading is 6.8 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.7 here, plumber arrived yesterday afternoon and quickly established there was a problem with the trap so replaced that (dont ask me I dont have a clue lol) and then gave it a plunge as it keeps getting choked no matter how much drain stuff we put down it, other flats have been getting their new bathrooms though so might not be long until we get ours, that's if the OT ever decides to visit! 

Cold and frosty here today so I'm going to wrap up warm and cuddle up on the sofa as having a bit of a down time just now 

@Ljc I hope you feel better soon! 

Have a nice cosy day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me although that did require an oatcake intervention in the early hours.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning 

Off to the office shortly full of cold hope staff don’t catch it for weekend


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Grannylorraine said:


> If you are happy in them you wear them.  I am a granny who runs in bright lycra.


It’s the MAMIL’s ‘front bottom’ that always catches my eye, even tho I’m trying to look everywhere but.

Morning all. 5.8 here.

We’re going window shopping this morning...no, we’re not shopaholics trying to save money - we need new windows!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Overdid the painting at my son’s on Tuesday while I was waiting for his sofa, so paid for it yesterday with uncomfortable ribs. Swelling seems to have gone down a bit this morning. My OH and Mr.eggy need to form a husband’s self-help group, @eggyg! How to keep their injured wives from overdoing it!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on another very dark morning. A, not unexpected but had my fingers crossed, 7.2. Rice! Say no more! A terrible blustery, wet day yesterday and looking to be much the same today. So another day in the walker’s prison. So will just have another day by the fire and will start a new book. After I’d tidied up after breakfast, put a wash on, cleaned the en-suite and  prepare the vegetables and chicken for tea.

@Robin has your hubby perfected the “ I told you so” look yet? Mr Eggy has it down to a tee! 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## emmgeo

6.2 feeling a bit groggy this morning.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> @Robin has your hubby perfected the “ I told you so” look yet? Mr Eggy has it down to a tee!


He has indeed. But he is capable of deploying it, and in the next breath announcing 'there’s some room in the garden waste bin, do you think you ought to prune the rest of the roses today?'


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - or is it? Felt a trifle wobbly this morning but that's all.  When I measured I was 1.8.  I wonder if there is something wrong with my meter so did it again - still 1.8.


----------



## Flower

Morning all a lovely 5.2 House Spesh today.  

 

Been feeling really down lately with a head full of worry- really not like me at all. At least the days are lengthening noticeably now. 

Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, so slowly coming down, wondering if that was the cup of highlights hot chocolate I had last night, I had a sachet and checked the carbs in it which was just under 5 per cup, I looked at the options ones but they were nearly double the carbs, but I was so cold after running so wanted something to warm me up, I don't drink tea and it was far too late to drink coffee. Slight congested throat so hope I am not getting something.  Got an appointment to see docs next week to see if I can be put on slow release Metformin after the issues the last few days.  Strange thing is it is horrendous for about 4/5 hours and I can't leave the house, then fine right round until the next morning, then it starts again.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> It’s the MAMIL’s ‘front bottom’ that always catches my eye, even tho I’m trying to look everywhere but.


Don't be fooled, it's just a spare pair of socks...


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all a lovely 5.2 House Spesh today.
> 
> View attachment 13101
> 
> Been feeling really down lately with a head full of worry- really not like me at all. At least the days are lengthening noticeably now.
> 
> Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


Congratulations on the House Spesh, @Flower!  I'm very sorry to hear you have been feeling down, I had noticed that you weren't posting  Let's hope that soon the birds will be a-twittering and the air filled with the aroma of fresh blossoms as Spring arrives and lifts all our spirits!   Big {{{HUGS}}} for you, my friend


----------



## Grannylorraine

Michael12421 said:


> Good  morning - or is it? Felt a trifle wobbly this morning but that's all.  When I measured I was 1.8.  I wonder if there is something wrong with my meter so did it again - still 1.8.


Oh Michael, that is worrying, I am not in insulin so can't offer any advice, but hope you get those numbers up quickly with your preferred hypo treatment.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Flower said:


> Morning all a lovely 5.2 House Spesh today.
> 
> View attachment 13101
> 
> Been feeling really down lately with a head full of worry- really not like me at all. At least the days are lengthening noticeably now.
> 
> Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


Congratulations, Hard when life gets you down, but like you I am noticing the says getting longer now, it does help.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good  morning - or is it? Felt a trifle wobbly this morning but that's all.  When I measured I was 1.8.  I wonder if there is something wrong with my meter so did it again - still 1.8.


Oh my goodness Michael!  I do hope your levels rise soon and you don't feel too bad


----------



## SueEK

6.4 for me today, feeling rather tired last few days and runny nose, hope it doesn’t develop into anything. We are going to Isle of Wight for a few days next week so want to stay well. Having my hair done today, the grey is making too much of an appearance but thankfully my daughter in law makes them vanish .  Bright sunny cold day yesterday, warm wet and miserable today. Take care everyone especially those with ailments xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.2* this dull and miserable morning.  
Not me - I've got my new phone to set-up/play with.  

Have a great day everybody.

Dez


----------



## missclb

Well now, it's a... 5.9 for me. First morning in a long time that I don't need to do a corrective morning dose. I went to bed last night having eaten hours earlier, so I think moving my dinner forward a couple of hours or so is really going to help nail this. Plus no treats after working on the house. I've woken up feeling super positive today. It's my annual health review results appointment at my local GP in a couple of hours, where i'll find out the exact A1c result. Let's see if I can keep hold of my positivity...


----------



## SueEK

missclb said:


> Well now, it's a... 5.9 for me. First morning in a long time that I don't need to do a corrective morning dose. I went to bed last night having eaten hours earlier, so I think moving my dinner forward a couple of hours or so is really going to help nail this. Plus no treats after working on the house. I've woken up feeling super positive today. It's my annual health review results appointment at my local GP in a couple of hours, where i'll find out the exact A1c result. Let's see if I can keep hold of my positivity...


Good luck with your appointment, let us know how you get on


----------



## Northerner

missclb said:


> Well now, it's a... 5.9 for me. First morning in a long time that I don't need to do a corrective morning dose. I went to bed last night having eaten hours earlier, so I think moving my dinner forward a couple of hours or so is really going to help nail this. Plus no treats after working on the house. I've woken up feeling super positive today. It's my annual health review results appointment at my local GP in a couple of hours, where i'll find out the exact A1c result. Let's see if I can keep hold of my positivity...


Hope it goes well!


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning, which I am reasonably happy about. Today is the first day of me making a concerted effort to have regular meals and eat dinner before 8pm.... I know that earlier would be better but I am trying to make my target reasonably achievable. Let's see if I can get my readings more consistently in range before I see my consultant next month.

@Flower
Congrats on your HS. Hope it helps to pick your spirits up (it would mine.... I would be dancing round the house like an idiot if I got one) and that the longer days and hopefully a little milder weather and sunshine will make you feel better. Snowdrops are out so spring is coming.

@Michael12421 
So sorry to read that you have had another bad hypo. Do you have any idea why? ie did you miscalculate your bolus last night do you think or have one too many glasses of wine? Do you eat late in the evening like me (I know it is the custom in Spain to eat late) and this can cause erratic overnight readings.
Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Michael12421

No I calculated my bolus based on a) my reading before dinner and b) what I was going to eat. My basal was reduced by 1 unit. I just don't understand it. I do  not eat late - around 6pm - I do not drink much alcohol.  I do have about the equivalent of 2 glasses of wine in the evening, one whilst I am cooking and the other with my meal.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> No I calculated my bolus based on a) my reading before dinner and b) what I was going to eat. My basal was reduced by 1 unit. I just don't understand it. I do  not eat late - around 6pm - I do not drink much alcohol.  I do have about the equivalent of 2 glasses of wine in the evening, one whilst I am cooking and the other with my meal.


That must be so frustrating.....
How about activity? Had you had a particularly busy day or done some manual work or a long walk that day? A combination of the 2 glasses of wine and some physical work might do it.... doesn't have to be particularly exertive.
There are so many factors with diabetes and you don't always get an immediate effect with them so it can be the next day before you suffer a reaction and it is sometimes hard to relate it back to what you did the day before by the time it happens.


----------



## Michael12421

I do the same amount of walking each day with my dogs - 3 times a day - and perhaps a quick (?) walk into the village if I need to shop.  Total each day is only about 5 km. So my daily habit is the same yet I get these extreme highs and lows.  Beyond comprehension.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
I know you live in Spain so it can be hot I guess even at this time of year. Has there been any significant temperature change from day to day. Also do you rotate your injection sites and have any of them got lumpy? Variable absorption of insulin due to damaged injection sites could certainly cause major variation in results. Might be worth trying a different location if you tend to inject in the same area and perhaps reducing your basal dose again as it is much better to be too high as that low. ..... apologies if all this has been covered before but getting readings of 1.8 is really scary, particularly when you live in a remote area and since you are unable to access medical support we really need to cover every possible option to try to help you figure this out.


----------



## Michael12421

Actually it is very cold and wet and has been since before Christmas,  my central heating and hot water boiler has packed up again - third time in 6 weeks.  Plumber was supposed to be here at 12 noon to fix it but the manana complex is alive and well and he hasn't turned up.  I only inject twice a day so the basal is in one upper arm and the bolus in the other.  There are no lumps, a little bit of bruising on occasions but that is all and when it does happen I move the injection site a couple of inches.  Thank you for your concern - it matches my own.  There are no DSN's and the only consultant in diabetes is a 100 km round trip and the waiting time is 6 months. The rest of the NHS service in Spain is truly excellent.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421
Is that a regime you were taught or something that you figured out for yourself and matches in with your lifestyle? ie you don't eat carbs (or maybe food in general) except on an evening? Even if I just have a mushroom omelette for breakfast(no carbs) I often still need some bolus insulin for Dawn Phenomenon.
Arms are probably the least common injection site, so quite surprised about you using them. Is there a reason for that?
Which basal insulin are you on? Depending upon which one it is, I wonder if splitting the dose would give you better night time control, so that you could take more in the morning and less at night. 
I feel rather like I am prying (apologies if it feels like that to you) but in the absence of diabetes clinic support, I think you need to get some help from somewhere and whilst I am very much a novice still with diabetes and MDI, hopefully others will chip in once they know more details about your regime. I know most of the regulars on this thread worry about your erratic levels and particularly these really low hypos.


----------



## Michael12421

You are not prying, I am grateful for your interest.  When I was first diagnosed the upper arms were the preferred sites for injection and this was drummed into me. I have sometimes injected into my stomach/belly but this is only on the extremely rare occasions that I am eating either in a restaurant or someone else's home.I understand that other sites include the buttocks and thighs but I can't remember ever using these places.  I usually only eat once a day, in the early evening.  I don't get hungry and don't have much of an appetite.  I eat because I feel that I need to and not because I want to.  Having said that I do like to cook and enjoy it when I eat the results.  Many times however I fail to finish the meal because I get 'full' far too quickly, now this is after I have injected for the full meal and then leave half of it.  I counter this by then eating something high in carbs - like a Magdalena - before retiring.  There are always fast acting carbs of one sort or another on my bedside table - 'just in case'.


----------



## zoombapup

5.7, always with the 5.7


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
So pleased you aren't offended by me asking all these questions. Everyone lives such different lifestyles, has different tastes and gets such different initial guidance, it is impossible to figure out what is going on without asking about exactly what they do and when.
Can I ask what you use to inject the insulin? Are they disposable pens and how long do you keep them in use before discarding and where do you keep them? If you are only using bolus insulin once a day, it might be getting out of date before you finish it, which might account for you being too high sometimes.
Only eating half the meal might also be part of the problem. I appreciate that you are eating something high carb to soak up the surplus insulin but estimating that brings in another potential error margin.
A lady on my DAFNE course was still using the old metal injector "gun" she had had since she was a child. She too just ate once a day and was hypoing badly almost every night. Part of the problem was that her injector "gun" thing was no longer accurate and she was not injecting precise amounts of basal insulin. She was persuaded to abandon it and start using a pen and change her basal insulin and her readings (both daytime and night time....she was also given Libre, so you could see her levels) have dramatically improved much to the relief of her family who had had to revive her on occasions and call paramedics. Such a simple thing, but having had it all her life it didn't occur to her that it could wear and lose it's calibration and because her HbA1c readings had always been good, the clinic never bothered to check and she was so used to the hypos, she just accepted them as part of her diabetes until her family pushed for her to get help. 

When was your basal insulin level set ie the number of units and were you ever told that you might need to adjust it and how to do that. Basal requirements can change over the seasons and years. How many units do you currently use? If you use Levemir as a basal insulin (I am not sure if you mentioned which one you use) then you might be best to split the dose and take less than half at bedtime and more than half in the morning. I am not sure if other basal insulins can be split though.
Hopefully someone else will butt in with their thoughts.... @Northerner perhaps?

Oh and good luck getting the plumber. My brother lives in Tenerife and is very familiar with the manana mentality.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you.  The plumber was here half an hour ago and the boiler seems to be working again and I now have heating and hot water.

I use disposable pens for both the Novorapid and Toujeo.  They are kept in the 'fridge.  My NR units depends on what I am going to eat and also take into consideration  what my pre-dinner reading is, it is usually only a few units and so they last quite a long time.  My basal is Toujeo which is not allowed to be split. My basal, previously Lantus and was allowed to be split, was set at 18 and I was told to use the same units with Toujeo but was told not to split it.  I have now reduced this to 15 units.


----------



## Michael12421

I just checked the expiry date on my NR and it is 4/2021


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Doing a *very quick* search on Toujeo it looks to be 3x more concentrated than Lantus. Did your problems start when you swapped and did they say why they were swapping you? How did you manage on Lantus?


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I just checked the expiry date on my NR and it is 4/2021


Yes, but once a pen is in use it is only good for 4 weeks I believe and any surplus should be discarded. I would imagine the Toujeo is similar. Do you keep it in the fridge all the time, even once the pen is in use? Not sure if that would make any difference but most of us leave "in use" pens at room temperature as long as it is not excessively hot.
Pleased you got the boiler fixed.


----------



## Michael12421

I managed extremely well on Lantus, I was swapped because the manufacturers withdrew it here, It is the same manufacturer in both cases. I understood that their license was coming to an end and so Lantus was replaced with Toujeo in order for them to maintain their market. My pens are kept in the 'fridge at all times the only time they are out is the 5 minute walk from the pharmacy and of course the few seconds whilst I am injecting.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Don't be fooled, it's just a spare pair of socks...


Or a bag of (frozen) peas.


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower said:


> Morning all a lovely 5.2 House Spesh today.
> 
> View attachment 13101
> 
> Been feeling really down lately with a head full of worry- really not like me at all. At least the days are lengthening noticeably now.
> 
> Have a good stable bg kind of day if you can


Worry is my middle name so I know where you're coming from Flower. You're carrying a heavy load hun but do try to keep your chin up ~ if you can
Congrats on your House Special. 
Love & gentle (((HUGS)
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I hope all is well with everyone..
My Libre has decided to tell fibs again , it usually happens when it has 10 day left , this one has done much better and has 6 days left.
Woke up for a wee , scanned , it said 3.5 with a right hand arrow  with several hours in the red zone , whilst  on the throne I looked at my pot of glucose tabs sitting there on the shelf and thought no as I had no other symptoms , so glad I did as I can’t abide sweet stuff at this hour and more importantly my finger gave a reading of 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  I hope all is well with everyone..
> My Libre has decided to tell fibs again , it usually happens when it has 10 day left , this one has done much better and has 6 days left.
> Woke up for a wee , scanned , it said 3.5 with a right hand arrow  with several hours in the red zone , whilst  on the throne I looked at my pot of glucose tabs sitting there on the shelf and thought no as I had no other symptoms , so glad I did as I can’t abide sweet stuff at this hour and more importantly my finger gave a reading of 5.3


Had you been sleeping on it, by any chance  It's annoying when it tells fibs like that, it makes your statistics look bad!  Hope it behaves now for the duration, good call on not treating when you didn't need to


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, still on Contour  It was very wild and windy last night here, but thankfully quietened down now


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Still tweaking (better than twerking) reduced my basal by another unit, ate a few more carbs and woke to 9.1


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 4.4 this morning for me.


----------



## eggyg

6.7 at this unearthly hour. Had an unexpected visitor last night, eldest granddaughter (13) came to visit with her parents and decided she wanted a sleepover at her old Grandma and Gaga’s, ( I suppose I should be pleased she still wants to hang out with us) so I drew the short straw and have to do the school run. Of course school is the opposite end of town and at that time of the morning will be at least an hour’s round trip. So need to set off at 8! It’s like being back at work! We’ve also got babysitting duties from 10 so no nana nap for me today. Have a fun Friday all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Don’t think diabetes is a game I should be playing, yesterday I have no earthly idea what happened, woke to the 4.7 So took 2.5U as I usually would at that level hoping to bring me up 1.5mmol (or there abouts) 5.9 before dinner (1U:10g which generally still involves a small movement upwards) so 4U for dinner, 5.3 at teatime, was on 1U:10g for that until last week when that was producing a drop less than 2 hours after eating so have been doing 1U:12g carbs (2.5U)  which brought me down 1.5mmol starting a couple of days ago and went from 7.9 to 5 in under 2 hours on that last night, couldn’t have that at 5.3 so went to 1U:15g last night and only got to 5.6 by bedtime! Dont know if it's the perindopril (lower bg is a side affect apparently) or just that my needs are changing, I see others have had it for the first week of BP meds so I'll have to leave as is and guess what to do every meal time until next week! 

Anyways a digestive biscuit induced 5.4 for me this morning 

Hope you all have a great day
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 8.0 for me.

Absolutely no idea why. Must be the DF

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

Had a tonking migraine yesterday finished up home and in bed by 1pm still feel it lingering on this morning but it’s Friday


----------



## emmgeo

5.8 and its nearly the weekend, hooooraaaay


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all ,  It's a 6.7 from me this morning and last day in work before looking forward to five days off work again


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor - 5.4. Day off, 7.30 instead of 5.30 and I get this number! 
*note* No cleaning the floor today, I'm slobbing around all day.


----------



## zoombapup

A massive 5.8 on the richter scale for me.At least its not 5.7!


----------



## SueEK

A baffling 7.7 after a chicken and bacon salad at 7 last night and nothing after, don’t get it!! Need to clean the inside of my car today somehow in between the rain. Feeling better after having hair done and visiting my brother as well today. Have a good one all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, stuck in the 7s again, 7.3 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Got to knuckle down to some uni reading today, but it’s ALL so interesting - where do I start? 
Happy Friday ev1.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fourth day on the trot in the fours for me - just- *4.9* this am.  

Another wet and windy one outside. 

Hope you all keep warm and dry!

Dez


----------



## Jha19

So the 'no Gliclazide' experiment is proving interesting. I haven't seen overall averages creep up as I might expect if it was doing something, but seeing a tighter range of readings with no longer having low readings before lunch and high readings before bed (and at breakfast)... 

Today's breakfast reading was 7.4


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Bloden on the 6.8 step today.  Really feeling down again about diabetes, 3rd day running I have asked to work from home due to stomach issues with this particular brand of metformin, work are getting annoyed with it, I have doctors booked for Tuesday, first appointment I could get to ask to be changed to slow release, really annoying as occasionally had issues with other brands, but not like this, just this one manufactured by RelonChem that give me bad issues.  I could take the time off sick, but then they will moan about my sick leave, and I don't feel ill in any way shape or form, just need to be really close to a toilet, so unless they can move my desk right outside the ladies room, I know I would not be able to make it from where I sit to the ladies, as I am struggling to get from the sofa to the downstairs loo which is probably only about 20 - 30 steps away.  By mid-afternoon the issues stop, so no idea why it only happens between when i get up and about 2-3pm.  Just want to cry today, I am also stressing about my run on Sunday morning as we do our long runs (no pun intended) and I don't want to miss out on that, thinking I might not take any metformin on Saturday, should I take imodium to stop it?  Going to show them the patient leaflet on Monday and at least they can see under common side effects is stomach problems.  

I really don't know what to do, feel I can't do right, if I stop taking it meds so I can go to work my blood sugar might go up, if I look after myself by taking the tablets work are pissed off, they said this morning it is probably psychosomatic, which just proves they don't understand. I realise it must be difficult to understand that I am ok with one brand of meds and not another.


Sorry to rant, but you guys understand about Metformin.


----------



## Jodee

Top O the morning to everyone.

5.1 mmol this morning chuffed


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning another 11.3 same as yesterday, didn`t get onboard yesterday juggling stocks and shares. Had haircut yesterday no.3 all over, went into Pharmacy and bought 3 tubes of glucose tablets on special offer £2 for all 3 very nice. Weather is not up to much even got my shorts wet yesterday, I`ve had 4 hospital appointments for February so far and 2 for March.

Hope your Drs appointment goes well @Grannylorraine gentle {{HUGS}}.

Better reading today @Michael12421.

Glad to see @Flower posting again although going through a bit of grief {{{HUGS}}} also.

Speak with you all later stay safe enjoy your day.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> I really don't know what to do, feel I can't do right, if I stop taking it meds so I can go to work my blood sugar might go up, if I look after myself by taking the tablets work are pissed off, they said this morning it is probably psychosomatic, which just proves they don't understand. I realise it must be difficult to understand that I am ok with one brand of meds and not another.


Personally, I would stop taking them until you see the doctor and get something sorted out that suits you better. The way metformin works is that it sort of 'establishes' itself in your body, so any effect of stopping it won't be immediate and would probably take several days at least. I doubt your levels would suffer unduly without it, and it's quite possible that the reduced stress would be beneficial, so swings and roundabouts  I have absolutely no doubt that some brands affect people adversely because of the number of times I have seen it reported here - the same happens with other medications too.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

I woke on 7.2, so it seems the T1s are a bit shabby this morning. My excuse is one too many JBs for a middle of the night 3.1.

The MRI on Monday was a bit tricky - it was hard work keeping my wandering legs still. I was inside the white plastic tube for just over an hour, and I didn’t get a sweetie for being a good boy. Don’t know what the NHS is coming to.

Anyway, Tuesday was a write off after that. Prepared for the next trip to Blackburn Hospital that happened on Wednesday for a semi routine gastro appointment. The result of that was the prospect of a scan (with contrast medium) of my pancreas, and a colonoscopy. Might have to be admitted for the prep for the colonoscopy, my mobility is incompatible with Picolax. I suppose if I can persuade Mrs B to sleep in the riser/recliner chair, and borrow a bedside commode from the OTs an admission could be avoided. No rush for the colonoscopy, anyway. Just routine cancer surveillance.

The joys of multiple pathologies, they keep me entertained.

Have a good day, folks, if you can. The weekend starts this lunchtime.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Personally, I would stop taking them until you see the doctor and get something sorted out that suits you better. The way metformin works is that it sort of 'establishes' itself in your body, so any effect of stopping it won't be immediate and would probably take several days at least. I doubt your levels would suffer unduly without it, and it's quite possible that the reduced stress would be beneficial, so swings and roundabouts  I have absolutely no doubt that some brands affect people adversely because of the number of times I have seen it reported here - the same happens with other medications too.


Thank you, the voice of reason as always.  I won't take anymore after today, as that is only 3 days of not taking them.  I just find it frustrating that on one brand I am generally ok, but not this particular one.  As I said to my husband I currently feel like I am incontinent.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I failed miserably on my first day of trying to eat earlier and I had a 10.1 to show for it this morning. I did my best to have breakfast and lunch at a reasonable time but then the wind got up and I hate to go out in a storm and I had chucks and ggs to sort before I headed up to my partner's house to cook dinner/supper. It was nearly 9pm before things had settled down enough for me to leave the house and then I found the covers had blown off the hen run so I had that to sort out and it was 10pm before I ate again. I am doing well so far today and have had breakfast and lunch and prepped veggies for dinner tonight, so hopefully I am going to do better.

@Michael12421 
So pleased to see you had a better score this morning. Don't worry that it is a little higher than you might like. Far better to be in the 9-12 range for a week or two if you can get some stable readings and then try to adjust it down a bit after that.

@Grannylorraine 
I really do feel for you and would agree with Alan that you are better not taking it at least for however long it takes to see the doc, than have it ruining your quality of life to that extent. Hope you are better tomorrow morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining Bloden on the 6.8 step today.  Really feeling down again about diabetes, 3rd day running I have asked to work from home due to stomach issues with this particular brand of metformin, work are getting annoyed with it, I have doctors booked for Tuesday, first appointment I could get to ask to be changed to slow release, really annoying as occasionally had issues with other brands, but not like this, just this one manufactured by RelonChem that give me bad issues.  I could take the time off sick, but then they will moan about my sick leave, and I don't feel ill in any way shape or form, just need to be really close to a toilet, so unless they can move my desk right outside the ladies room, I know I would not be able to make it from where I sit to the ladies, as I am struggling to get from the sofa to the downstairs loo which is probably only about 20 - 30 steps away.  By mid-afternoon the issues stop, so no idea why it only happens between when i get up and about 2-3pm.  Just want to cry today, I am also stressing about my run on Sunday morning as we do our long runs (no pun intended) and I don't want to miss out on that, thinking I might not take any metformin on Saturday, should I take imodium to stop it?  Going to show them the patient leaflet on Monday and at least they can see under common side effects is stomach problems.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, feel I can't do right, if I stop taking it meds so I can go to work my blood sugar might go up, if I look after myself by taking the tablets work are pissed off, they said this morning it is probably psychosomatic, which just proves they don't understand. I realise it must be difficult to understand that I am ok with one brand of meds and not another.
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant, but you guys understand about Metformin.


When I raised the actual side effects I was getting my doc assumed I’d stopped taking the metformin immediately. I hadn’t because I didn’t realise that was an option.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> When I raised the actual side effects I was getting my doc assumed I’d stopped taking the metformin immediately. I hadn’t because I didn’t realise that was an option.


Thant is the thing, I thought I will keep struggling through until I can see docs on Tuesday.  But after these discussions I have decided to stop it until I have seen doc.  If only pharmacy had kept to one brand I would have been ok.  Did you doc put you on slow release version or take you off them altogether, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Thant is the thing, I thought I will keep struggling through until I can see docs on Tuesday.  But after these discussions I have decided to stop it until I have seen doc.  If only pharmacy had kept to one brand I would have been ok.  Did you doc put you on slow release version or take you off them altogether, if you don't mind me asking?


Immediately switched to the slow release version.


----------



## ColinUK

Can’t remember if I posted the wake up levels today 5.99. 
Just checked now and it’s 4.9

Yesterday wasn’ta good day at all. Was my birthday and I felt utterly miserable and ate exactly what I used to eat - sort of out of a really badly thought out protest against something. So I had french bread, crisps, cream cake, pizza, tiramisu. 

This morning I was 102 kg. I’m currently back down to 99.5kg and I’ve fasted all day (because I’ve not been hungry) - tonight I’m roasting some cauliflower and mackerel and I’ll have some raspberries and blueberries with a dash of cream for dessert. 

I’ve got repeat blood tests coming up Monday morning so will fast leading up to that.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK 
Belated Happy Birthday! Sorry you felt miserable but try not to feel guilty about your pig out...... it is the nature of the beast that we all fall off the wagon, either by design or fate, from time to time and just like Christmas, your birthday only comes once a year, so not a huge issue if you have a bit of a blow out as long as you get back to being good asap. If it is any consolation, I was naughty yesterday and ate some sweets (when I wasn't hypo) and didn't inject for them as they were just tiny little Skittle type sweets that I bought to treat hypos) and I only intended to have 2 or 3 but I kept going back and having 2 or 3 more and before I knew it my BG was 22 and I had to give myself 4 corrective units of insulin pronto. I feel really bad about that because it was so not necessary and not even my birthday yet. I think I probably ate them for comfort because there was a storm and the wind was howling. It certainly reminded me very sharply of the seriousness of my condition and that without insulin I would not survive and that I can no longer revert to my old ways of eating rubbish, so I am treating it as an experiment and a spur to keep me on the straight and narrow(ish)!
Don't lose sight of the fact that you are doing really well. It was a minor blip that's all.


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> Can’t remember if I posted the wake up levels today 5.99.
> Just checked now and it’s 4.9
> 
> Yesterday wasn’ta good day at all. Was my birthday and I felt utterly miserable and ate exactly what I used to eat - sort of out of a really badly thought out protest against something. So I had french bread, crisps, cream cake, pizza, tiramisu.
> 
> This morning I was 102 kg. I’m currently back down to 99.5kg and I’ve fasted all day (because I’ve not been hungry) - tonight I’m roasting some cauliflower and mackerel and I’ll have some raspberries and blueberries with a dash of cream for dessert.
> 
> I’ve got repeat blood tests coming up Monday morning so will fast leading up to that.


Sorry I missed your birthday @ColinUK!  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK Happy Birthday for yesterday. Sorry you were feeling low, sadly we all get like that on occasions but as is often stated “tomorrow is another day”. X
@Grannylorraine Completely agree with the others about stopping the metformin, that’s no way to have to live and you are seeing the dr soon. I hope your mood lifts soon and I’m sad your employers weren’t a little more understanding. Wishing you well and virtual hugs winging their way to you xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning.


----------



## Ljc

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, the voice of reason as always.  I won't take anymore after today, as that is only 3 days of not taking them.  I just find it frustrating that on one brand I am generally ok, but not this particular one.  As I said to my husband I currently feel like I am incontinent.


@Grannylorraine .I am really sorry to hear you are having such problems  with that brand of Metformin.  I too agree with not taking them.  If you Gp or nurse prescribes a named brand then that is what the pharmacy has to supply , if no brand is on the prescription then the pharmacy will issue whatever is cheapest or what is available


----------



## Ljc

@ColinUK .  Please don’t beat yourself up about falling off the wagon because you were feeling  so low .
I hope you are feeling much better now. 

Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Wh3n I woke up earlier scan said 5.4 I am adding 2.0 to that as it’s turned into a right little fibber. In it’s dotage lol.  Had a nice flatfish with a tiny , I mean a really tiny blimp in the middle .
I hope you all have a good day b


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Happy belated birthday @ColinUK.  This morning I was 5.3.


----------



## merrymunky

Either 4.1 or 4.7 depending on which meter is more accurate this morning

I was upgraded from the soon to be phased out one touch select plus to the AgaMatrix yesterday so have been testing with both as a matter of interest. One touch gave me the 4.1 and the AgaMatrix gave me the 4.7 this morning. Closer than last nights readings!


----------



## Kaylz

merrymunky said:


> Either 4.1 or 4.7 depending on which meter is more accurate this morning


I saw your other thread, in both cases the exact same meter could produce the same results with the same drop of blood just a few seconds apart so its nothing to be concerned about as it's such a small difference


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 for me today, I've been ditched for darts the whole weekend (and yea feeling pretty down about it due to my struggles this week) and as its blowing an absolute gale out there I'm just going to cuddle up on the sofa, probably with Bubbles as hes being very clingy and wait on the 6 nations starting this afternoon 

Have a nice weekend folks 
Xx


----------



## merrymunky

Kaylz said:


> I saw your other thread, in both cases the exact same meter could produce the same results with the same drop of blood just a few seconds apart so its nothing to be concerned about as it's such a small difference



After the difference in results I immediately did another one on my old meter last night and got that consistent 5.9 although I have seen videos on YouTube where a person got massively differing results seconds apart with the same meter.


----------



## Baz.

Morning ,   it's a 6.6 from me today with an average for the week of 6.4 .  hope everyone has the best day then can today


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, 5.6 for me today. Got a busy weekend ahead. Might even try out a fried fish later.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me on a new sensor today


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Happy belated birthday @ColinUK.  This morning I was 5.3.


Take away that decimal point and that’s my age!


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me on a new sensor today


you decided to apply it seen as your prescriptions ready then? lol xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me.

Gigging tonight in exotic Leeds and the news is that apart from the few tickets they hold back for sale on the night it's a sell out.

Should be a belter. 

Have a good day and carpe noctum.


----------



## SueEK

7.0 (2nd test to show grandson 7.3) this morning and I’m befuddled. Yesterday morning I was 7.7, before evening meal a whopping 8.8, chilli and rice (small portion of rice but baked beans in the chilli), 2 hours later 7.6? Doesn’t make sense to me. I think I ought to go back to being really strict but don’t want to lose any weight, feels like things are getting harder not easier, bloody diabetes gets on my nerves 
@Kaylz sorry you’re having a rough time, hope Bubbles is consoling x


----------



## mikeydt1

20.1 here and just tried to vomit.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.6 for this morning 

Looking forward to a bike ride all week and wake up to 50mph winds all day so that’s scrapped - I blame BREXIT come on Boris get us a decent weather deal !


----------



## Toucan

5.3 for me this morning. Seem to be on a good roll at present. 
Probably main change I've made recently that helps, is going back to keeping a daily spreadsheet count on carbs. I used to do this but thought I had got to the point where I knew well enough what my carb count was - but it seems not!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.8 *for me this morning.  

Have a great weekend everyone.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Either 4.1 or 4.7 depending on which meter is more accurate this morning
> 
> I was upgraded from the soon to be phased out one touch select plus to the AgaMatrix yesterday so have been testing with both as a matter of interest. One touch gave me the 4.1 and the AgaMatrix gave me the 4.7 this morning. Closer than last nights readings!


AgaMatrix - I didn’t know Aga made a meter. It must weigh a ton!

Morning all. 4.3 here.


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Morning ,   it's a 6.6 from me today with an average for the week of 6.4 .  hope everyone has the best day then can today


Well done @Baz. That’s a great weekly average.


----------



## Baz.

Bloden said:


> Well done @Baz. That’s a great weekly average.


Thanks @Bloden


----------



## Ljc

mikeydt1 said:


> 20.1 here and just tried to vomit.


@mikeydt1 .  You must be feeling so rough.

I think you need to call your out of hours Gp service 111,  ASAP for help / advise
Please let us know how you get on


----------



## eggyg

I’m here! Had a lie in. 7.1 today. It’s blowing a hooley, my poor birdies look like they’re on little teeny, tiny trapezes! Having a lazy morning then getting my glam on as we’re off out with friends for drinks and food at 3pm! That’s the joy of getting older, you go out earlier and you’re home by 9, with your PJs on and watching rubbish telly! Have a great day all, hope you don’t get blown away!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.1 for me.
> 
> Gigging tonight in exotic Leeds and the news is that apart from the few tickets they hold back for sale on the night it's a sell out.
> 
> Should be a belter.
> 
> Have a good day and carpe noctum.


Have a great night.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone

6.0 for me today

Off to see the London production of the King and I and Glasgow Kings Theatre tonight.

Shall we dance?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.0 on a bright day so far, left my iPhone at the club yesterday luckily enough the staff new it was mine and after a phone call pick it up later. Watching the rugby today so will be out for lunch, along with the rest of Paignton good job there are 3 screens scattered around the club.

@mikeydt1 please follow @Ljc`s advice and call 111 if you haven`t done already.

For all members going to venues whether, playing, or watching or even out for a social day with friends, have a great time.

Hope you all have a good day take care folks.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> you decided to apply it seen as your prescriptions ready then? lol xx


Actually, I'd just put it on before the phone rang!   Spooky!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.1 for me.
> 
> Gigging tonight in exotic Leeds and the news is that apart from the few tickets they hold back for sale on the night it's a sell out.
> 
> Should be a belter.
> 
> Have a good day and carpe noctum.


Excellent! I hope the gig goes well!


----------



## rebrascora

Well I managed a bit better last night but still didn't quite make the 8pm deadline for dinner. 3.8 this morning, but not desperately unhappy with that. I had increased my basal insulin by one unit to cover the cheese fest I had with my glass of port to celebrate Brexit, so will cut it back again tonight and hope I get an in range result.

@Michael12421 
Wow! Great result....keep them coming.

@mikeydt1 
Please drink plenty of water to flush that glucose out of your system and eat as low carb as you can although if you are nauseous and vomiting then probably not fancying anything anyway. Hope the antibiotics work soon on the infection..... wonder if it is those which are making you sick.
Definitely ring 111 and tell them what is going on. If you are unable to keep the antibiotics down you will need a different one or IV, so important that you seek medical help and as it is the weekend, better to ring now as wait until later tonight when things will no doubt be busier.


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> AgaMatrix - I didn’t know Aga made a meter. It must weigh a ton!
> 
> Morning all. 4.3 here.


It’s actually tiny!!! So, so much smaller than my old meter.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeydt1 said:


> 20.1 here and just tried to vomit.


I am hoping by now you have spoken to a healthcare provider and are feeling better. 

@Kaylz sorrynyou are having a hard time, if it is any consolation, it is my hubbies weekend off and I am ditching him for running and yoga this weekend, the only thing we will have done together is the shop in Tesco this morning.

Thank you everyone for your help yesterday, I decided to stop taking the Metformin, levels were 7 this morning, but did eat a slice of my sons pizza really late last night.  But so far today no stomach issues, so not sure if that is because I haven't had any Metformin for 24 hrs or after a weekly taking the other brand my body was finally adjusting.  But whatever I will ask the GP if I can't have slow release to prescribe the specific brand that I have less issues with.

Late on parade today as got up late and then food shopping.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD AFTERNOON FRIENDS 
 
I'll be wearing my glad rags tonight to the hell raisers ball, should be fun!

Yesterday 6.8
Today 6.3

Take care ~ stay warm ~ and enjoy your weekend folks. 
WL


----------



## Jha19

Today was a 7.0, rising to 7.9 after breakfast and a tough parkrun... 
Tomorrow's 'waking' level may be late in the day as I know some of you will be up before I finish work tomorrow morning...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.8


----------



## ColinUK

6.1


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 4.6 scan , I ve not bodged my finger yet will do that for my breakfast bolus later on.
Did an impromptu  Basal test, I was not hungry so I didn’t have dinner,  nowt to eat since my lunch which I don’t normally have now,  of a bowl strawberries with a few black cherries and I am happy with the results.


----------



## Ljc

@mikeydt1 .  I how are you.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

off fo a bike ride shortly might get a bit wet


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.8 for me and had quite bad dizzy spells last night and this morning  of course been let down by bruce again so I'll just sit and take it easy for now and hope bubbles doesn't start playing up like he did at 4 this morning 

Have a nice Sunday folks 
Xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 this morning.  pleased to report no stomach issues at all yesterday.

@Kaylz hope you feel better soon and the dizzy spells go away, shame Bruce couldn't put you before the darts if you are not well.

@mikeydt1 - please let us know how you are.


----------



## Baz.

morning 6.5 this morning from me hope everyone is okay


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Grannylorraine I'm hoping it's just the BP meds and that it will stop happening shortly as I really don't like it lol, it wasn't even a competition just a thing round some lad from the pubs house so its not like it was all that important, said he'd make sure he was here for the back of 6 so I wasn't on my own but he's still not bothered to show up xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.

Where’s yesterday’s sunshine gone?


----------



## emmgeo

5.8 yesterday morning and 5.3 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, numbers behaving themselves for once!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6, which, considering all the Pinot Grigio I imbibed yesterday is a minor miracle. I actually feel like the living dead. So much for being home by 9 with my PJs on, watching rubbish telly. 12.45am when we walked through our door! We left at 2.30pm the day before! Oh the shame for a woman of my age.   We did have a good catch up though and never moved from the same table in the same pub all day/night! Got two grandchildren coming for a wee while as their little sister is having a scan on her kidneys, on a Sunday! They must be playing catch up. Anyways, enough of me prattling on, I must still be drunk, have a good day everyone and remember....don’t be like Eggy, it’s not big and it’s not clever!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9* for me this Sunday morning. 
Have a good one everybody.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.5 today. Another dank miserable day outside, good job I got the car cleaned inside and out yesterday. Packing to do today and sort the dogs things out so busy busy. 
@eggyg you are where I was at this time last week, not the best of feelings even though you had a good time lol  @Kaylz hope you have a better day today, give Bruce a kick up the backside. @Michael12421 good to see better figures, take care. @mikeydt1 hope you’re ok.
Have a good Sunday all, stay warm and well x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. According to the libre it would have been lower at my normal waking time but didn't get home 'til 3 this morning.

Rather good gig last night and the DF didn't make an uninvited appearance.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning , it's a 6.0 today pretty pleased with that after an unscheduled Wagon Wheel last evening 

Have the best kind of day you can


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.8 here.
> 
> Where’s yesterday’s sunshine gone?


It's over here.  Lovely walk with my dogs this morning and watched the sun rise.  Brexit? who cares?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a better 5.4 not bad after yesterdays rugby session. The clouds are bright lots of rain overnight but stopped now, 15.C at the moment just a slight breeze coming off the sea. Not much to report today other than back to the club for todays rugby.

Dirty stop out @eggyg, glad you enjoyed yourself.

Hope you feel better @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}.

@mikeydt1 could you let us know how you are, take care.

Good news @Grannylorraine.

Take care folks stay warm and safe, enjoy Sunday.


----------



## Jodee

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining Bloden on the 6.8 step today.  Really feeling down again about diabetes, 3rd day running I have asked to work from home due to stomach issues with this particular brand of metformin, work are getting annoyed with it, I have doctors booked for Tuesday, first appointment I could get to ask to be changed to slow release, really annoying as occasionally had issues with other brands, but not like this, just this one manufactured by RelonChem that give me bad issues.  I could take the time off sick, but then they will moan about my sick leave, and I don't feel ill in any way shape or form, just need to be really close to a toilet, so unless they can move my desk right outside the ladies room, I know I would not be able to make it from where I sit to the ladies, as I am struggling to get from the sofa to the downstairs loo which is probably only about 20 - 30 steps away.  By mid-afternoon the issues stop, so no idea why it only happens between when i get up and about 2-3pm.  Just want to cry today, I am also stressing about my run on Sunday morning as we do our long runs (no pun intended) and I don't want to miss out on that, thinking I might not take any metformin on Saturday, should I take imodium to stop it?  Going to show them the patient leaflet on Monday and at least they can see under common side effects is stomach problems.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, feel I can't do right, if I stop taking it meds so I can go to work my blood sugar might go up, if I look after myself by taking the tablets work are pissed off, they said this morning it is probably psychosomatic, which just proves they don't understand. I realise it must be difficult to understand that I am ok with one brand of meds and not another.
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant, but you guys understand about Metformin.




I currently have the RelonChem I take at breakfast after carbs, I think metformin probably will upset more if there are no carbs being eaten.  Also I am only on 1 x 500mg daily.    Did you start 1 week on 1 tablet 2nd week progressing to 2 tabs?  Perhaps 2 tabs is too high dose for your situation.  Yes do chat with your doctor about this.  I did prefer the other metformin by Almus, but these days it seems to be get what's given and that is usually the cheapest on NHS.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning - 6.1 for me this morning also.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning (just!)  4.7 for me today.


----------



## mikeydt1

had a nice 5.1 before bedtime but this morning was back up to 13.1 not sure why as i had nothing to eat before hand.  at least the levels are better than last week.

here are my 5 day readings 18.6  17.6 16.4 20.1 and 13.1


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK and at @KARNAK thanks guys but today has been crap as hell 

Bruce turned up 3 hours later then he said and I was disappointed but not angry, I was in the kitchen getting on and suddenly heard strange noises from the living room so I run through to find him fitting face down in a pile of stuff on the sofa, so I've had to try and manoeuvre him onto the floor and into the recovery position, hes bust his lip, broken a plastic box so lucky he didnt slice himself and completely broken my laptop so I'll have to fork out for a new one, we're both pretty sore and blood sugars are up and I just want to go back to bed and never have this day happen, weve been together 10 years and this is the first fit I've ever witnessed xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Jodee said:


> I currently have the RelonChem I take at breakfast after carbs, I think metformin probably will upset more if there are no carbs being eaten.  Also I am only on 1 x 500mg daily.    Did you start 1 week on 1 tablet 2nd week progressing to 2 tabs?  Perhaps 2 tabs is too high dose for your situation.  Yes do chat with your doctor about this.  I did prefer the other metformin by Almus, but these days it seems to be get what's given and that is usually the cheapest on NHS.


I have been on Metformin for over 3 years now and didn't even have issues as bad as this when I first started, it just seems to be this version, but as you say if it is cheaper it is the one they will stock.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK and at @KARNAK thanks guys but today has been crap as hell
> 
> Bruce turned up 3 hours later then he said and I was disappointed but not angry, I was in the kitchen getting on and suddenly heard strange noises from the living room so I run through to find him fitting face down in a pile of stuff on the sofa, so I've had to try and manoeuvre him onto the floor and into the recovery position, hes bust his lip, broken a plastic box so lucky he didnt slice himself and completely broken my laptop so I'll have to fork out for a new one, we're both pretty sore and blood sugars are up and I just want to go back to bed and never have this day happen, weve been together 10 years and this is the first fit I've ever witnessed xx


Oh Kaylz how awful and scary. Does he have a form of epilepsy at all? Is he ok now and does he need stitches in his lip? I’m so sorry your laptop got broken as well, they’re not cheap to replace are they. As you say, if only we could rewind, but then we’d all be doing that all the time and never move forward. Let us know how he is and well done for keeping calm when all that was happening in front of you xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh Kaylz how awful and scary. Does he have a form of epilepsy at all? Is he ok now and does he need stitches in his lip? I’m so sorry your laptop got broken as well, they’re not cheap to replace are they. As you say, if only we could rewind, but then we’d all be doing that all the time and never move forward. Let us know how he is and well done for keeping calm when all that was happening in front of you xx


Yes he was diagnosed with epilepsy before I even met him, he doesn't often have fits and it's a good few years since his last, no he doesn't need stitches, I had to call for an ambulance though as he was taking a bit too long to come out of it xx


----------



## Michael12421

Oh Kaylz I am so very sorry that you have had such a terrible experience. I do hope that Bruce is now a lot better and I am sure that you are coping with it, like you don't have enough to worry about.


----------



## Jodee

Grannylorraine said:


> I have been on Metformin for over 3 years now and didn't even have issues as bad as this when I first started, it just seems to be this version, but as you say if it is cheaper it is the one they will stock.


yes but because you are having such a reaction you can refuse this one and ask for one of the others you were ok on, but it has to be written on the script then there could be a problem if your chemist can't get the one on the script, perhaps ask your local chemist first if he can get your preference on a regular basis if he/she can then ask your doc to write it on the script.  Good Luck


----------



## zoombapup

Well, bit late to the party today. 5.4 this morning around 8am. Lazy day today really.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Oh Kaylz I am so very sorry that you have had such a terrible experience. I do hope that Bruce is now a lot better and I am sure that you are coping with it, like you don't have enough to worry about.


Thanks hun, hes doing much better but hes hurt his chest landing on everything and obviously his muscles are achy, my frame is not built to manoeuvre 11 stone off of a sofa and into the recovery position so I'm sympathising as I'm aching too, also I managed to pick up carpet burns on my knees and feet lol, long time until bedtime too unfortunately  xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz its about time your luck changed honey. Hope Bruce is recovering and you as well. Good job you were with him, well done and hope your aches and carpet burns heal soon. Maybe a nice hot bath and cup of coffee may help a little. Take care luv x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz its about time your luck changed honey. Hope Bruce is recovering and you as well. Good job you were with him, well done and hope your aches and carpet burns heal soon. Maybe a nice hot bath and cup of coffee may help a little. Take care luv x


Thanks sue, I've had plenty of coffee throughout the day and just away to get my last one of the day made shortly, a nice bath sounds good but I dont do baths lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am delighted to report a 5.1 this morning at 5.45am when my alarm went off. Have had a very busy and stressful day so unfortunately it went up into the 9-11 range for the rest of the day, but at least it started out much better. Would be great if I could start tomorrow off with a 5 as well.

@Kaylz
So sorry to hear of all your woes. You really are getting a bumpy ride at the moment! Hope you and Bruce are feeling better soon and it is a very long time before he has another episode.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora thanks my lovely, yeah it's been a pretty crap day, had to cancel my dad coming through and that as well as neither of us are up for going out shopping  my levels have been pretty crap today too but it's hardly surprising given the circumstances, think after I've had my bloods done in the morning I'll have an afternoon on the sofa, bruce has the day off tomorrow as he took it as a holiday but he's not sure he'll manage to go in tuesday and I dont think he should anyway xx


----------



## ColinUK

Morning everyone. Hope you have a better day today @Kaylz 

BG this morning 5.0


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  6.6 ,   I managed two flatfish last night had a hillock right in the middle lol.


----------



## SueEK

Morning, I’m in the 5s woowoo, well 5.9 but very happy with that, however this is the first time in months that I took the reading in bed. Out of curiosity do most people take it before rising? Off to Isle of Wight today, hope the Solent is calm I hate being on the water, love being in it but not on it.
@Kaylz hope both you and Bruce have had a refreshing sleep, hugs to you xx
Have a good day everyone. X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 for me, given yesterdays events and that I'm very achy this morning it's not surprising, Bruce is obviously still very sore but insisting hes fine (I on the other hand am worrying with every noise he makes!) Nurse for me at 10 for bloods then itll just be a chill afternoon for the both of us 

Luckily I'm getting breakfast shortly, got to 10pm last night and was away to do my basal and head to bed when I remembered I hadn't weighed my porridge or that out!  so quickly had to get that done, just the previous events completely threw the day out of kilter 

Anyway hope you all have a nice day 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Back to work after an excellent weekend. I think I need to get my escape plans sorted out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

Off to office for the start of another week got lots to do need to kick myself into top gear from the off.


----------



## emmgeo

5.7 this morning, toe tickle and results day. Fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  2.4 which is disappointing considering a quite large dinner and an even further reduced basal dose.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

Got that Monday morning feeling...no, must...motivate...myself...more coffee needed, obvs.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, numbers still behaving themselves.


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw - 6.4. Just like my finger tips.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 but at least I am not constantly running for the bathroom.  Thankfully seeing the doc tomorrow.


----------



## Baz.

well it's a 7.0 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.2 for me today before an early dog walk. Pottering off to DUK Towers for some training. Breakfast on the train so *ahem* 9.7 and an upward arrow already


----------



## eggyg

It’s a 6.1 for me today, it’s yonks since I was that low. I feel all bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning as the evil grape juice has left my system. Did nothing yesterday so back to it today. Have a happy Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this Monday morn.  
Today's the first time in ages that I've woken up _after_ the sun. 
Nice to see those lighter mornings again.

Have a great Monday, everyone.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Im


everydayupsanddowns said:


> 7.2 for me today before an early dog walk. Pottering off to DUK Towers for some training. Breakfast on the train so *ahem* 9.7 and an upward arrow already


 sure you’ll do brilliantly Mike. Enjoy x


----------



## Toucan

6.0 up slightly today. Probably due to a delicious but very large comice pears bought from the farmer market, that just refused to stay in the fruit bowl.


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 this morning for me following a 3.4 at 3.30am despite reduced bolus. I think the activity and stress of yesterday took it's toll overnight. I also hadn't a clue how to calculate my bolus last night for homemade tomato and basil soup, some cheese, some left over stir fried veg and a Lidl raspberry trifle which I knew to be 22g carbs. I was just too shattered to make myself a proper meals so just ate whatever leftovers I could find. Feeling totally knackered today and BG has gone back up into double figures since breakfast so that is not helping. Might have a kip this afternoon. Shame when sun is shining, but hopefully a couple of hours power nap will reinvigorate me.


----------



## zoombapup

5.4 for me this morning. First time I've had three of the same results in a row. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Neens

zoombapup said:


> 5.4 for me this morning. First time I've had three of the same results in a row. Do I get a prize?


I got a lot of 4.9s in a row, then I went and got 5.1


----------



## Neens

My waking was 5.2 - I have been away from the forum for a week, but kept on keeping on away from the screen. My 4.9s seem to be a thing of the past at the mo. as Feb has brought 5.1, 5.3 and one day - when I discovered just how much stress can impact on BG 6.9 which was fortunately brought down by lunchtime. I know it isn't too high but it hasn't been that high since I started testing 3 weeks ago. 

Have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Neens said:


> My waking was 5.2 - I have been away from the forum for a week, but kept on keeping on away from the screen. My 4.9s seem to be a thing of the past at the mo. as Feb has brought 5.1, 5.3 and one day - when I discovered just how much stress can impact on BG 6.9 which was fortunately brought down by lunchtime. I know it isn't too high but it hasn't been that high since I started testing 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Have a good day.



Not sure if you are aware but a 5.2 is what we call a House Special or HS and is considered the optimum fasting reading. Congrats on getting an HS!
Yes stress can really push your levels up, so if you can, try to avoid it.... I know from personal experience that is easier said than done, hence my reading are often in double figures!


----------



## Neens

rebrascora said:


> Not sure if you are aware but a 5.2 is what we call a House Special or HS and is considered the optimum fasting reading. Congrats on getting an HS!
> Yes stress can really push your levels up, so if you can, try to avoid it.... I know from personal experience that is easier said than done, hence my reading are often in double figures!


Oooooo - Barbara - the HS had passed me by (new to all this as you know) - delighted to have got the optimum fasting reading - . And to have a House Special I am allowed - unlike the Takeaway variety! Yes the irony of a stress fuelled reading is that it stresses you out even more. I have been reading a lot, so was aware how emotional states impact, I have tried my best to avoid it with mindful calm but when life happens sometimes it happens. I was glad I got it down though. My immediate thought was exercise... but it was Sunday - so I went back to bed  which must have had a mindful calming effect!

Sorry your readings have been high recently, you always seem to know why though and I guess as long as we have that awareness we can rectify what is possible. I know sometimes diabetes gives us no rhyme or reason.


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.9


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

I’m back on a laptop and it feels good lol, pretty similar to my old one but as I liked it I didn’t want to change much, phones been charged in less than 24 hours with using that for internet yesterday! Got to find a HDMI cable to rig the old laptop hopefully to the TV to get documents that were stored on the actual PC, fingers crossed I can retrieve them!

The text I received from the chemist on Friday saying part of my order was ready was because there was only 1 sensor and they are still due me 3 but they said that hopefully they will have them soon

Anyways its a 4.2 waking with a 4.5 glucose chew induced reading before breakfast for me, thought 1 digestive was enough for the 6.5 before bed but the 2 miles before 10am maybe required a bit more, Bruce has taken today off as well as still not feeling great which is completely understandable

Have a good day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Hurray sensors arrived from Abbott at last. Don't like not having one in even if I'm not going to use it straight away.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning 

Mild morning for a change on doggy walk  shame 
It’s work would much prefer golf or cycling today or even sleeping as I toss and turn most nights


----------



## Baz.

6.1 this morning from me and what a cold night it was ,  hope everyone has the best day they can have


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

The electrician is coming today...we might beat the 1-year anniversary (the job was started April 1st last year) after all.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone, a nice 6.0 today. After having zero energy yesterday I’ve woken up this morning with everything hurting.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Sounds windy outside, it’s dustbin day, so no doubt litter will be flying around out there.


----------



## Toucan

Still stuck at 6.0 this morning. Zumba session today, which is usually good for making all my muscles ache, so let's hope that it shifts some of excesses.
Getting light outside a bit earlier today, so let's hope that there aren't too many more of those gloomy grey days to come.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 for me today. Windy here also but supposed to calm down later, I hope. Popping into town for a birthday present for my sister in law, she’s 50 on Friday. Got a year of big celebrations. Mr Eggy and I both turn 60, it’s also our Ruby wedding anniversary, his eldest brother will be 70 and  our niece  30, as well as another daughter’s wedding! Which incidentally is being held on our anniversary, so two celebrations in one! Best get down to the bank and remortgage the house I think!  Have a fab day.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it’s a 3.2 today - don’t  go to bed in the 4’s! I’ll definitely crack this one day ...

Off to get a form to renew my Medical Exemption Certificate, if only that cure would show up !

Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.5* for me.  
Beautiful cloudless skies this morning - that was the earlier gales blowing 'em all away. 

Hope everyone's having a calmer day.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 today, so an improvement, doctors day re the Metformin issues. And a nice lie in, although blood was tested at 6.30 this morning.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 for me this morning. Got up at 6, realized I didn't have to go in today because I got the wrong meeting time. Went back to bed until 8am


----------



## Grannylorraine

Pleased to report that doc have changed me to slow release version, so going to pick that up on my way to work tomorrow, also discussed that if I keep doing well they will look at stopping my canaglifizon later this year. Started a reduction plan for my Citalopram, 1 every other day for a month, as they don't make it in any lower dose than the 10 mg I currently take, been gradually reduced down from a high dose over the past 2 years, if I am feeling ok after 1 month, then take one tablet every 3rd day, then look at stopping them altogether.  

Really pleased and came out feeling positive.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased to report that doc have changed me to slow release version, so going to pick that up on my way to work tomorrow, also discussed that if I keep doing well they will look at stopping my canaglifizon later this year. Started a reduction plan for my Citalopram, 1 every other day for a month, as they don't make it in any lower dose than the 10 mg I currently take, been gradually reduced down from a high dose over the past 2 years, if I am feeling ok after 1 month, then take one tablet every 3rd day, then look at stopping them altogether.
> 
> Really pleased and came out feeling positive.


That’s great news @Grannylorraine, sounds like your GP is on the ball and I hope your transition goes smoothly and no more dashes to the loo!!


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks, 13.8 this morning not too good today feel very lethargic. Can`t see out of my right eye and feet have a mind of their own. Early night tonight, hope you all have had a pleasant day although I see a few members struggling {{{HUGS}}} to you all, take care. xxx


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good day folks, 13.8 this morning not too good today feel very lethargic. Can`t see out of my right eye and feet have a mind of their own. Early night tonight, hope you all have had a pleasant day although I see a few members struggling {{{HUGS}}} to you all, take care. xxx


Hi Ted and sorry to hear your rotten problems, wish I had a wand to cure everyone’s ailments, including my own. You’ve definitely been having a crummy time of late and I’m sorry for that. Do take care and be kind to yourself. Much love to you x


----------



## Neens

Sorry to hear that some of you are having a rough time at the moment. 
I had a reading of 5.0 this morning. 
The brighter/ or at least lighter mornings are making me feel better.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning but didn't get much sleep, woke up with a stinking headache and have felt rough all day and BG went up into double figures and stayed there.... Typical stress response I guess. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Ditto

I'm back in denial, can't even be bothered to order strips. I'm reading here so common sense will maybe kick in soon.  We all have manflu which isn't helping, I have victuals in and intend to hibernate, Mum's been in bed four days, docs been out, family have rallied which is great. It's very stormy up here, in the night it was horrendous, heavy hail and stuff. Brrr. Makes me glad to be cosy inside even if I am up early hours making Mum sip hot toddy which I can't even have because of the whisky! It sucks, that was the only good part about being crook.


----------



## rebrascora

Hi Ditto
Is there a reason why you can't have a hot toddy? Whisky shouldn't affect your BG as long as you don't have too much.
If it is any consolation I have been struggling with my diet the past few days and lost my way, not just with food but lack of routine and circadian rhythm too.... I was up feeding and mucking out horses at 3.30am this morning. BG readings are taking a toll as a result and I have an HbA1c coming up in a couple of weeks so this will have a significant impact on it and not in a good way. I even resorted to eating my hypo sweets yesterday...Arrgh!
Hopefully, you and I can both get back on the wagon soon and put our best foot forward, but in the mean time, treat yourself to a little toddy unless there is some reason other than your diabetes for not having any.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora and @Ditto,  diabetes is so rubbish sometimes and I’m truly sorry you are both struggling. BUT you are both on here and know what to do, we can only encourage you as we all lead our own lives and struggle with different things so will never pass judgement on what we know is a hard journey at times. @Ditto I hope you and your mum feel better soon, it is hard looking after someone else who is poorly when you yourself are not at your peak but glad to hear your family are pulling together. @rebrascora try not to worry about your next test too much, and please replace your hypo sweets pronto. Hugs to you both x


----------



## SueEK

7.2 for me this morning, been awake for ages, pain in my lower abdomen, don’t know if I have bladder infection or if it’s due to my mesh problem, either way it has been hurting the last few days. Seeing DN Friday when back from our hols so will take sample in with me. Was going to go on group walk to Victoria fort today but will see how I go.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Baz.

well it's a 6.6 from me this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

4.9 for me, laptop pissing me right off as having trouble downloading a quality update for windows 10, tried all day yesterday and all it had was 4 failed attempts at it  fingers crossed I get somewhere with it soon as I'm getting so stressed! Bruce away to work as he wants to go to darts and drink tonight, I dont think he should but he took absolutely no notice in what I was saying 

Have a nice day peeps 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me. Might have to revisit evening levemir as waking levels creeping up slightly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning 

Another decent morning doggy walking off to the office want early start


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Was 5.3 at 5am, so can't really tweak my basal any more.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 is the score on the door today. I'm starting to notice a pattern in some of my readings as I graph them. It's noisy, but its there. It's slowly forming letters... they say... "h...e....l...p... m....e....."  ok, what can I say, been emailing everyone and arranging calendars this morning, so I'm feeling in a silly mood right now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 today and blurry eyes, feeling sick, but off to pick up my prescription as soon as eyes sort themselves out.

@ Ditto and rebrascora, sorry to hear you are struggling, I had a bad day with my eating yesterday.

@SueEK sorry tomhear of you abdominal pains, hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* this cold and frosty morning.  
@Kaylz  you have my complete sympathy - Microsoft Updates can be a real pain in the buttocks. If you are reasonably tech savvy try the advice here.
https://winaero.com/blog/manually-download-windows-10-updates/
Otherwise just continue muttering under your breath until MS get their finger out.


----------



## ColinUK

And the scores on the doors this morning.... 5.5


----------



## rebrascora

Morning everyone! Today is a new day. The sky is blue and the sun is trying to shine and I am going to do much better today. Hope you can follow my lead @Ditto
7.7 for me this morning which I will take considering I was in the 14's a lot yesterday. 
@SueEK I only ate the few (well maybe more than a few) hypo sweets left in the bag, not the apportioned ones dotted around the house and various handbags and clothing pockets in empty test strip pots, plus I have Dextrose tablets and dried apricots, all of which work well for me when I hypo. Hopefully, no matter how desperate for comfort food, I would not decimate all of those sources, so I think I have it covered! Anyway the sins of yesterday are behind me and today I am going to be much better!
Sorry to hear you have an upset tummy. Hope it settles down and you manage to get out for that walk. It sounds interesting.

@Kaylz Sorry to hear of your frustrations with the new laptop and Bruce. Hope you make some progress with at least one of them today! As a technophobe, all I can do is greatly sympathise and hope Dez's link above enables you to sort it.
Hope the carpet burns are fading and your BP is starting to respond to medication. I would imagine going out to the pub for darts and a drink or two is Bruce's way of dealing with his condition.... ie not letting it stop him from getting on with his life and maybe that is a good thing. He probably also doesn't realise how traumatic witnessing one of his episodes can be for other people..... a bit like some diabetics don't understand how scary dealing with very serious hypos can be for their nearest and dearest.


----------



## eggyg

Oops! I’m late, got distracted or was in shock with a 6.1! That’s nearly in the fives! I’ve given up trying to,fathom my morning readings. It’s not worth the hassle, what will be will be. Cue for a song? Anyways, an exciting day for me today, yes, it’s ironing day. I’m chomping at the bit and can’t wait until I can get that ironing board up. NOT! Has to be done though so no good whinging about it. A bit like diabetes in a way. Have a wonderful Wednesday whatever excitement comes your way.


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun - 6.1.


----------



## Jodee

Good day folks- sorry you are poorly @Ditto  and for anyone else having difficulty at this time

Well I am not doing as good as I could be just now, have been eating more carbs that's probably why.

6.8 before breakfast today
7.2 before lunch


----------



## Ditto

zoombapup said:


> 5.6 is the score on the door today. I'm starting to notice a pattern in some of my readings as I graph them. It's noisy, but its there. It's slowly forming letters... they say... "h...e....l...p... m....e....."  ok, what can I say, been emailing everyone and arranging calendars this morning, so I'm feeling in a silly mood right now.


 LOL 

Thanks peoples for uplifting words. I might pull my finger out and order some strips. Re whisky, it's not my bg I'm bothered about, couldn't give a rat's arse about it really, it's my liver, it wouldn't be able to take it, bad enough with all the pigging out I'm doing. Plus I didn't get my D review, supposed to go before Christmas and it got postponed, forget why I couldn't go now, but they said leave it till new year but have never got back to me, that's how important I am!  It's my D anniversary today, four years of pigging out and being in denial.  I'm so ashamed that I've killed myself.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## rebrascora

Sorry @Ditto I didn't mean to tempt you unnecessarily re the whisky.... but see how strong willed you can be about some things! Just need to apply it to carbs as well as alcohol.

Not sure how appropriate it is to say Happy Diaversary when you are struggling, but try to see today as the start of a new and better year. You cannot change what has gone before, just what lies ahead, so let it go and start anew.
It is my first anniversary in a week's time but a year last week was the onset of my symptoms. My diagnosis was the day after my birthday and the day before Valentines day, both of which would previously have been chocolate fests. I am booking a day with my sister at a spa for a hot stone massage instead.


----------



## Kaylz

@MeeTooTeeTwo thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it to keep handy, no muttering under my breath was done, full swearing out loud was performed on a few occasions though lol

@rebrascora I know I just don't think he should be drinking so soon after a fit, I haven't been sleeping very well since it happened as every time I close my eyes I keep seeing it playing out, thanks they are fading and feeling less stingy now, have one on my right foot as well  i don't know about the BP I haven't checked it, thought it was best not to after the last few days! haha, had a blood test on Monday to check potassium levels after starting them, so far haven't heard anything
xx


----------



## SueEK

@Ditto again don’t know whether to say happy diaversary, it’s a contradictory statement really. Anyhow glad you continue to stay in touch and let us know how you are, you and I both know that everyone truly cares for each other here. Order those strips as you say and concentrate on the future, forget the past and put yourself first, you are worth it, though I get the impression you don’t think so at times, but I certainly do x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks  ~ late on board today!
Waking today: 6.4. Happy with this.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Jodee said:


> Good day folks- sorry you are poorly @Ditto  and for anyone else having difficulty at this time
> 
> Well I am not doing as good as I could be just now, have been eating more carbs that's probably why.
> 
> 6.8 before breakfast today
> 7.2 before lunch


Those numbers aren't too shabby Jodee. Try not to worry,  we all have days when the  carbs win against sensible. You can start afresh tomorrow. Take care.
WL


----------



## Neens

SueEK said:


> @rebrascora and @Ditto,  diabetes is so rubbish sometimes and I’m truly sorry you are both struggling. BUT you are both on here and know what to do, we can only encourage you as we all lead our own lives and struggle with different things so will never pass judgement on what we know is a hard journey at times. @Ditto I hope you and your mum feel better soon, it is hard looking after someone else who is poorly when you yourself are not at your peak but glad to hear your family are pulling together. @rebrascora try not to worry about your next test too much, and please replace your hypo sweets pronto. Hugs to you both x


I want to echo this to @rebrascora and @Ditto - your posts have helped me lots already and I am sorry you are both struggling. This is the hardest thing (or one of them I guess) suffering a chronic condition/disease. I hope you both manage to forgive yourselves and get back on track, I am sure it will happen and also sure that medical support teams understand this happening to diabetics especially with everything else going on for you.

The hot stone massage sounds like a great treat @rebrascora - my other half knows not to buy chocs this year, I asked for some new leggings for Pilates. Ha ha - if last year's me could have seen that email! 
-----------
5.5 for me this morning and a new needle!


----------



## Neens

Jodee said:


> Good day folks- sorry you are poorly @Ditto  and for anyone else having difficulty at this time
> 
> Well I am not doing as good as I could be just now, have been eating more carbs that's probably why.
> 
> 6.8 before breakfast today
> 7.2 before lunch


Jodee - they may be higher for you - but the readings are still within an okay range and you know what may have caused the spikes. I am sure you will have some lower readings soon. Hope you're not panicking. Sure you're not. I know I freak out if it is over 6... so not practising what I am preaching here .


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Gosh it is cold this morning, sun won't be up for an hour or so yet.  8.7 for me today.


----------



## ColinUK

5.4 this morning. Wondering what it’d take to get down into the 4’s but quite satisfied with 5.4


----------



## Baz.

Well it's a 6.4 from me this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 for moi today. Up at the crack. Had my wings unclipped re back injury and going off to the lakes to walk around Grasmere. It’s one of our go to simple walks, not ready to get back on the fells just yet. Going up isn’t so bad but my hip/ back/ thigh and knee ( all left) can’t cope yet with coming down. The plan is to reward ourselves with a scone and a cup of tea at the garden centre cafe when we’re done. Any excuse eh? Have a fab day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today, levels are definitely going upwards in the mornings, think probably as I’m not feeling A1. Definitely something is amiss, still got this low abdo pain but seeing DN tomorrow and will try and get hold of dr this afternoon. Off to have breakfast and catch ferry back home again, will be glad to get back even though we’ve had a good time.
Have a happy day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.0 for me, not too happy with it but was majorly stressed last night so guess I've not fully calmed yet, today will be an easier relaxing day (well so I keep telling myself)

Hope you all have a nice day 
Xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.0 for me, not too happy with it but was majorly stressed last night so guess I've not fully calmed yet, today will be an easier relaxing day (well so I keep telling myself)
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day
> Xx


Hope you have a better day today luv


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun - 6.1.....as long as the bun is low carb, no sugar....maybe made from cauliflower n Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 8.1 for me on a new sensor although finger prick is an altogether more reasonable 5.7. it's got a day to get its act together before I report it to Abbott.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning 

Bit frosty and cold morning but off to work


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here.

A great big (((hug))) for you @Ditto. Baby steps, remember them? They really helped me find my way when I couldn’t cope...I think the question was: what 1 thing can you do today / this week that’ll make things easier? You just have to think about it...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning folks. 5.3 for me. Bloods tomorrow for my GP annual review.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Best for a long time. I can now turn over in bed without waking up, for the first time since bashing my ribs, so managed 6 hours unbroken sleep last night, obv that saw the Dawn Effect off.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s an 8.3 after a 3 in the night. Must replace my emergency Skittles. 

I hope you have an enjoyable walk @eggyg , mmm scone 

Have a good day, it looks lovely through the window


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Housey-housey*
Yesssss *5.2* today.  

Have a great day everybody.

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Libre said LO but finger prick said 4.4. The Libre has been this inaccurate for the last two sensors. It claims that I’ve spent 16% of my time hypo whilst my finger prick says no hypos.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A much improved 6.1 this morning, but feel awful, total body aches, low body temperature, dizzy head, throat feels tight, so think I have some kind of lurgy, so that might account for some of the higher the last few days.

Anyway now on SRmetformin so will see how my tummy holds up.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS.

@Kaylz I hope things calm down for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Cold almost fully gone now and levels returning back to normal (for me anyway). Hoping the weather improves for my walk on Sunday. But only 4 weeks until my holiday.


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 again. I'm definitely in the fives a lot. Is that "normal" range? I've not been 5.2 yet though, so maybe I need to meditate a bit more before testing


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.5 from me this morning and don't really understand why. I have started using my steroid inhaler again but not sure if that can raise levels the same as oral steroids.

@MeeTooTeeTwo 
Congrats Dez on your House Special


----------



## SueEK

zoombapup said:


> 5.7 again. I'm definitely in the fives a lot. Is that "normal" range? I've not been 5.2 yet though, so maybe I need to meditate a bit more before testing


That is perfect to be in the 5s, wish I could be


----------



## David Caldwell

6.6 best this week


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 9.8 this morning laundry all done, clouds are getting brighter. Went to the bank yesterday to sort a few things out, on the way to the exit went ass over tip, smashed nose dislocated little right finger. Welcome to 2020 I thought we could leave that all behind in the new year, must admit I felt a bit wobbly on the way to the bank. Paramedics arrived managed to stop my conk bleeding although the finger took a bit of force to straighten out, they checked my BGL`s which was in reason 10.2 I wouldn't go to the hospital didn't think my suite would be ready. Strapped the finger up I apologised to a worried staff offered to pay to clean the blood up but they said no, managed to get home checked BGL`s 15.8 done a correction dose using the last figures the DSN gave me 1:3 units of NR usually 1:2.

It didn`t reduce it enough so back to the original equation, no grub for the rest of the day only water, thanks for listening folks you know I luv you all.

@SueEK thanks for your kind words seems like you are going through grief yourself, hope things work out for you.xxx & {{{HUGS}}}
I see @eggyg & @Robin are feeling better.

How you doing @Kaylz and Bubbles, sorry about Bruce having a turn I shan`t mention darts.

@Ditto get your arse in gear we are here for you.

No hugs for @Grannylorraine only {{{CUDDLES}}}

Great news Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations.

Enjoy your evening folks take care.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.5 from me this morning and don't really understand why. I have started using my steroid inhaler again but not sure if that can raise levels the same as oral steroids.



Going back over posts Barbara @rebrascora I see you have had grief also, thinking of you and thankyou for your support on the forum.


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Good day folks 9.8 this morning laundry all done, clouds are getting brighter. Went to the bank yesterday to sort a few things out, on the way to the exit went ass over tip, smashed nose dislocated little right finger. Welcome to 2020 I thought we could leave that all behind in the new year, must admit I felt a bit wobbly on the way to the bank. Paramedics arrived managed to stop my conk bleeding although the finger took a bit of force to straighten out, they checked my BGL`s which was in reason 10.2 I wouldn't go to the hospital didn't think my suite would be ready. Strapped the finger up I apologised to a worried staff offered to pay to clean the blood up but they said no, managed to get home checked BGL`s 15.8 done a correction dose using the last figures the DSN gave me 1:3 units of NR usually 1:2..


Oh Ted! Whatever next! Take care of yourself, and I hope you’re not feeling too bashed up.


----------



## Neens

ColinUK said:


> 5.4 this morning. Wondering what it’d take to get down into the 4’s but quite satisfied with 5.4


Colin the 4s aren't so good, they can get you in false hypos (although the ones I have had my BG has been 5.3 when tested). I just did my BGs and they are 4.8 and I feel a bit weak, I had a whole string of fasting levels at 4.9 and thought that was good and was a bit disappointed when they rose over 5. But actually I tend to be feeling fitter (well) when they are in the 5s. Of course a lot has to do with a body that was used to 17+. 
I would be happy with where you're at - your levels are always looking good as far as I can see. 

A 5.0 for me this morning and LOTS of frost on the car!


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK I do worry about you, tempted to come down and wrap you in cotton wool and take care of you! 

We are ok thanks, I'm still a little stressed and Bubbles still on his meds for the urine infection but I'm sure we'll all get there in the end  
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK
Oh no, Ted! I really thought you had things cracked (didn't expect it to be literally) and you had turned a corner with your issues. Your BG readings have been so much better recently. Obviously not the cause of today's accident....but not sure if that is a good thing or not. Would be nice to think you were just eyeing up a very smart woman (or man.... depending upon your preference) and missed your step or perhaps the money your withdrew was so heavy it unbalanced you??? I am still cringing at your description of them relocating your finger.... Ouch! 
I'm with @Kaylz. I think we both need a trip down to the south coast to come and molly coddle you.
Please take better care of yourself and don't worry about me. I just had a day or two of dietary weakness. The sun shone today and the sky was as blue and blue and my bees were flying and my chucks have started laying eggs again so all is right with the world .... at least until the weekend when we have a young lady called Ciara coming to visit.... Arrgh, I hate storms!

Hope you aren't too sore tomorrow but sounds like you will be.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> at least until the weekend when we have a young lady called Ciara coming to visit.... Arrgh, I hate storms!


I've been that stressed and wrapped up in other things that I didn't even know about this until tonight when SSEN text my mum in case we have power problems etc cause we're obviously on the priority list xx


----------



## David Caldwell

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.5 from me this morning and don't really understand why. I have started using my steroid inhaler again but not sure if that can raise levels the same as oral steroids.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo
> Congrats Dez on your House Special



It will be better tomorrow


----------



## David Caldwell

Robin said:


> Oh Ted! Whatever next! Take care of yourself, and I hope you’re not feeling too bashed up.


Hi Robin get well soon....Sometimes i feel a bit funny on my feet when i start off walking...Does anyone think its a diabetic thing? or is it just getting older LOL Dave


----------



## Robin

David Caldwell said:


> Hi Robin get well soon....Sometimes i feel a bit funny on my feet when i start off walking...Does anyone think its a diabetic thing? or is it just getting older LOL Dave


Assume you meant, get well Ted, (@KARNAK ) he’s the one who face-planted yesterday!


----------



## SueEK

Oh blimey Ted, what on earth are we going to do with you. Everyone will be shutting up shop when they see you coming. 
Hope you recover very quickly, no lifting that pinkie when having your cup of tea and look after your little nose. Take care now or we will all descend on you and sort you out  x


----------



## Lucylemonpip

This morning, 6th Feb, it was 5.6.


----------



## zoombapup

House! 5.2 for the first time!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Quiet today so far I see, 6.6 for me, day already going wrong as dropped things already, can tell it's going to be a long day 

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. Sensor seems to have bucked its ideas up
 The threat of reporting it must have worked.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.4 for this morning 

Jack Frost has arrived and so has the weekend - will I be cycling and golfing this weekend or will I be wearing my sulky head window watching the weather


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.3 here...ooo, so close. Well done @zoombapup!

It was all go here yesterday with plumbers n builders n dust n cuppas...hope they remember to come back and finish today.

Oh, ow, ouch...hope you feel ok today (((hugs))).


----------



## Baz.

good morning all, on the cold and wet morning my reading today is 6.6


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, on a cold and foggy morning.


----------



## eggyg

Frosty today and I’m reporting a half decent score of 6.2. Had a great day at Grasmere yesterday, the weather was amazing, very springlike. We walked a very slow 6 miles, mostly as we were enjoying the scenery and taking lots of photos. And I’m glad to report no limping was necessary. Feel fine today even after a fruity toasted tea cake, scones were gone by the time we got to the cafe. Babysitting day today, see what the little cherub gets up to today ( potty training has commenced, this could be fun!) Have a fab Friday everyone. 
And @KARNAK try and stay upright if you can. Hope the nose is ok.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.5* for me.  

Have a great weekend everybody.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

7.5  - Oh dear that's a high one for me.
I've been staying at my daughter's house grandson minding, and I've re-named that house as 'carb-city'! I operate on a 'see-food' principle at home at keep the bad stuff out of the house. So with temptations around and a few 'wind-ups' from the boys I didn't do so well. This is going to be a weekly event for a while though so need to work out a new coping mechanism.

Lovely morning - sunshine on the frost.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people.
 
After four attempts to draw the red stuff my meter chucked out a 6.3 It just wouldn't flow for some reason. Mindful that I fell off the wagon late last night I was very very surprised that I produced this number ~ I  wonder if its coz I ate water melon before bed? 
Have a nice day folks, it's nearly the weekend. Too early yet to mow the grass. Can't wait for Spring to arrive & hopefully warmer weather.
Take care and keep warm.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

zoombapup said:


> House! 5.2 for the first time!


Congratulations on your first House Special zoombapup. 
 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.5 from me this morning and don't really understand why. I have started using my steroid inhaler again but not sure if that can raise levels the same as oral steroids.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo
> Congrats Dez on your House Special


Hi. Apparently while steroids can help reduce inflammation and reduce pain, they can also significantly increase blood glucose levels in people with Diabetes. Ah maybe that's why my bgls are higher than they used to be! *Interesting!
WL
Edited to add *


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. That’s clearly a lesson confirmed - avoid ciabatta.


----------



## Grannylorraine

zoombapup said:


> House! 5.2 for the first time!


Congratulations.  

6.9 for me this morning, so bouncing around.  Maybe this virus, which I feel slightly better this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Well. I broke my cardinal rule last night and gave myself a one unit correction at bedtime (I don't normally do corrections at bedtime) but was sick of double figures and it worked out great as I was a lovely 5.7 this morning. Had my usual breakfast and bolus and a suck on my inhaler. Mucked out horses and went for a short cycle ride only to find I was 13.1 at lunchtime. Did a 2 unit correction and 3hrs later I am still 11.8.... which is pretty frustrating. It has to be the inhaler but hadn't noticed such a problem when I have taken it before but maybe that is because I wasn't aware that steroids can do that. I have certainly had periods before when my BG levels were persistently high but just didn't tie it in. Must make a point of recording inhaler use in my sugar diary app.

@zoombapup
Many congratulations on your HS. Hope it is the first of many!


----------



## Neens

zoombapup said:


> House! 5.2 for the first time!


Congrats!


----------



## Neens

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Quiet today so far I see, 6.6 for me, day already going wrong as dropped things already, can tell it's going to be a long day
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> Xx


Wish you were having a better time of it at the moment Kaylz, hope today improved for you.


----------



## Neens

Had 5.3 this morning - so close... but not a @zoombapup house special! 
I am looking forward to the first lie in for a week and imagining as I will have a lazy waking I may miss any spikes and manage a house special... maybe... 
Bloods down to 4.7 right now...  so off to have an early tea. 
Also struggling to make enough blood for my readings - have learnt to contort my body/hand around the back of the testing strip and swipe up. 

Hope today was a good one for all of you.


----------



## Kaylz

Neens said:


> Wish you were having a better time of it at the moment Kaylz, hope today improved for you.


Thanks my lovely, had a right rollercoaster of a day today so could have been by far better, hopefully this weekend goes far more smoothly than last and Bruce makes it through without any incidents, I can't help but worry about him even more now though  I'm like a crazy paranoid person about it all xx


----------



## Neens

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely, had a right rollercoaster of a day today so could have been by far better, hopefully this weekend goes far more smoothly than last and Bruce makes it through without any incidents, I can't help but worry about him even more now though  I'm like a crazy paranoid person about it all xx


I can't imagine how scary last weekend must have been. Hoping that it doesn't happen again for a long while and that times get easier for you. It is hardly surprising you feel this way though. x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Woke at 6.39 feeling a little unwell so had a sweet and got up.Took my bloods and 2.3.  Had loads of minestrone for dnner lasr night.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Baz.

Well good morning all , it the weekend again and I think it's going to be a bad one weather wise , but here is me reads and they don't look that bad so for this morning it was 6.9 and the weekly average was 6.4  hope you all have a good weekend and the weather where you are is not that bad for you all


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

What a day yesterday, woke up to the 6.6, somehow (no idea how) ended up at 11 by dinner time, corrected that and was sitting at 7.2 by tea, was 7.5 at tea time the previous day and only did the 2.5 units and ended up at 9 by bedtime so thinking that my ratio must be back to 1:10g as twice it's happened I went for the full 3 last night, 2 hours later and I'm down at 4.4! It got to the point I broke down and cried to Bruce asking why diabetes couldn't be easier to manage 

Anyways it's a 6.4 for me today and hopefully an easier day as I'm exhausted, no plans apart from watching the rugby although my dads supposed to be coming through tomorrow seen as I cancelled after Bruce's seizure last sunday so hopefully the weather wont affect that

Anyways hope you all have a lovely Saturday 
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.7 for this morning 

Cold morning off on bike ride before the forecasted 40mph winds arrive


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, lowest I've had for ages. Absence of Dawn effect due to a couple of glasses of red wine last night, I think.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

An excitement free Saturday ahead. Pharmacy and Sainsbury's being the only planned activities. Can't be rock and roll every weekend.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  a yuck 14.8 after a bad hypo in the night. I’ve been on a glucose rollercoaster for the last week and need to get some stability back asap.

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Toucan

Down a bit to 6.6 - but as, long ago, my school report used to say 'could do better'
It is so frustrating that once an over-indulgence has shot the morning reading up it takes quite a few good days to come down again.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today. DN review yesterday, all of 3-4 minutes, blood pressure taken, a well done on blood results and off you go, see you in May!
Keep safe this weekend, they reckon 80mph+ winds here on the coast tomorrow so batten down the hatches. 
Looks like a few of you have got seesawing readings, hope you are all okay x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A lovely 5.2. Waiting for my second lot of painkillers to kick in then off to get bloods done at the hospital. Also going to Hobbycraft and after that will make some bread


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7* this morning.  
Beautiful clear sunny skies ATM - the calm before the storm perhaps.  
Have a wind-free weekend everyone.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.2 here - not bad considering I woke up with a head full of snot...thanks hubby!


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A pleasant enough 6.3 after a 1 unit correction last night, something which I very rarely do but was a whopping 9.3 at 11.30 last night. Nothing at all to do with the Elizabeth Shaw chocolate and mint cream bar!  Off out again tonight, feast or a famine, and infact we had two invites. That’ll be us in until October now! I promise not have too much evil grape juice this week.  Have a good day and watch out for Caira, she’s due up here very, very soon and isn’t going anywhere until Wednesday apparently.


----------



## Jodee

Yay on 5.6 this morning 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning, sorry went straight out to Tesco, so late reporting this, hopefully will start seeing it back in the 5s soon, pleased to report stomach seems better on the SR, getting over this bug a bit, however still feeling a bit weak and tired, but going to try and do some parts of my mums birthday cake, the bottom tier is goi g to be a dummy cake as she didn't want to much cake, but I had already decided on how I wanted it to look.


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. A lovely 5.2. Waiting for my second lot of painkillers to kick in then off to get bloods done at the hospital. Also going to Hobbycraft and after that will make some bread


Congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Neens

Didn't get to enjoy a later reading as woke up at 5:30! Which is ironic - because my reading was 5.3 (I left it until after 7 AM). Still weekend and finally a day off - so a nice, big, still on my low carb plan breakfast! Yum!


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning after I stopped taking my steroid inhaler yesterday, but I left it a little to long between bolus and breakfast and dropped to 3.5 before I got food going. Now up to 8.7 and feeling decidedly washed out, but then I have mucked out 4 horses and shifted a load of manure and got lots more to do before the storm arrives. Hope everyone stays safe. I am leaving all my indoor jobs for tomorrow, so I have plenty to keep me occupied out of the weather.... will be playing loud music to drown out the howling wind and lashing rain and try to keep my spirits up.... Did I mention I hate storms!  

@Anitram and @AJLang   Congratulations to your both on your House Specials..... I have decided I am going to have one soon as I am feeling a bit left out with everyone else getting them recently.... one for my birthday would be nice.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.3 kept high purposefully overnight back down to 6.1 now. Thankyou for all your kind words about my little flying trick in the bank, got trouble wearing glasses and I can`t pick my nose with my little finger. Didn`t get onboard yesterday in fact didn`t switch on the computer, mind you the landline never stopped ringing.

Great call Amanda on HS congratulations.

@Anitram sneaked that one in while I`m writing, congratulations on HS.

Also @zoombapup for yesterday.

Take care folks the clouds are moving in at a fast rate from the West, hopefully Dartmoor will take the brunt of it, stay safe folks enjoy Saturday.


----------



## Hazel

Hello campers, sorry not been around for a wee while, had a rotten head cold, elevated numbers - glad to say, on the mend.

Yesterday was 4.9
Today was 4.7

Glad to be back among you

Wrap up warm, as is reported to be a stormy weekend


----------



## zoombapup

5.1 this morning been up to about 5.3 after some food midday ish. Guess its going to be low fives all day.


----------



## David Caldwell

Went out for a meal last night!!! so was expecting a high result which was 8.0 down to 6.8 by lunch happy with that


----------



## rebrascora

David Caldwell said:


> Went out for a meal last night!!! so was expecting a high result which was 8.0 down to 6.8 by lunch happy with that


Eating out can be tricky, but every once in a while will not harm too much and making low carb choices should eventually become easier as you get more experienced, your body gets used to not wanting carbs and hopefully restaurants and pubs start catering more for the low carb trend.... hate to be part of a trend but will be happy to take advantage of it and there is definitely a growing wave of interest in it.
Hope you enjoyed your meal? What did you have.... was it desperately naughty??


----------



## David Caldwell

Hi Barbara

Loved it...3 course Chinese and had a few drinks in the local before hand..

I'll be good this weekend...Carb counting going fine looks like 1:1 ratio for insulin to carb portion CP

What type of food do you like?

Dave


----------



## rebrascora

@Dave Caldwell
Chinese is lovely but very difficult to bolus for and I hate the hangover feeling you get the next day. 

My tastes are still changing as I develop my low carb high fat way of eating. Fortunately I have always liked fatty meat and lamb and duck are particular favourites and a nice fatty rib eye steak done in the oven in lamb fat with mushrooms or slow roasted belly pork or bacon/ham/gammon and good quality sausages. I love veggies cooked in butter and/or cheese or olive oil. I am trying to wean myself off my lifelong love of home grown potatoes. Also trying to improve my interest in fish..... I've never been keen on it. Cheese is my great love and has dramatically developed since I gave up on sweet stuff... I have become addicted to blue cheese in all it's forms since diagnosis. I enjoy Indian food and wish I had more confidence in cooking it myself and knowing how to use spices properly. Our local Indian takeaway closed and I haven't had Indian food since diagnosis last year.


----------



## Ditto

KARNAK said:


> @Ditto get your arse in gear we are here for you.



 LOL I will as soon as I'm better from this bug. I'm just concentrating on keeping going and trying to see to Mum and me. We're both badly. Brother is here helping us. Coughing up blood now! It's a bad 'un. I'll go and order some strips asap.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all. Been lurking but not posted for a while. Been struggling with things a little bit. Anyway a happy 5.1 this morning 

pleased to see @KARNAK is doing a lot better which is good to see. 

@Kaylz hope you’re feeling better about things soon, sounds like you’ve had a stressful few days - hope Bruce is recovering. 

@eggyg watch the grape juice! 

Hope those who enjoy Rugby are enjoying the day


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> LOL I will as soon as I'm better from this bug. I'm just concentrating on keeping going and trying to see to Mum and me. We're both badly. Brother is here helping us. Coughing up blood now! It's a bad 'un. I'll go and order some strips asap.


Oh dear that’s not good @Ditto . Hope you and your mum recover really soon, glad you have some help x


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> Hi all. Been lurking but not posted for a while. Been struggling with things a little bit. Anyway a happy 5.1 this morning
> 
> pleased to see @KARNAK is doing a lot better which is good to see.
> 
> @Kaylz hope you’re feeling better about things soon, sounds like you’ve had a stressful few days - hope Bruce is recovering.
> 
> @eggyg watch the grape juice!
> 
> Hope those who enjoy Rugby are enjoying the day


Good to see you back x


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> Good to see you back x



thanks


----------



## Brando77

Snakes Alive 5.5. Battening down the hatches, it's gonna get breezy!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> @Kaylz hope you’re feeling better about things soon, sounds like you’ve had a stressful few days - hope Bruce is recovering.


thanks hun, I've been an emotional wreck since last Sunday but feel I'm starting to perk up a bit, thanks he's doing much better, went back to work Wednesday and Thursday but was off yesterday due to annual gas safety check for his flat, he's still a bit sore but that's not uncommon or unexpected, great to see you posting again  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  By gum, it were a bit breezy last night  I hope everyone is waking up unscathed


----------



## Ljc

Please take care and stay safe during this  storm.
Its pitch black here in East Kent, it’s raining, I can hear  gusts of wind and the house is creaking away and can hear the odd thump on the outside doors and the (so called ) double glazed patio doors are trying to whistle a tune


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . I have not read any posts yet, I will catch up later .

I woke to 5.5 with a lovely flatfish and a drippy nose .
Oh well it’s time for me to do some blood letting to see how my new sensor is behaving and a jab so I can have some breakfast soon.


----------



## SueEK

6.1 on this windy day on the Brighton coast. Hubby still snoring, don’t know how he does it. He slept through the hurricane of ‘87 so shouldn’t be surprised. People’s security lights going on and off, bit like a fun fair here. Definitely a day for staying inside. Will make a nice comforting stew today I think.
Our local pub has closed with staff putting themselves in isolation due to contact with the latest Coronavirus victim, along with the local school having a child in isolation. well that’s nice  
Stay safe everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning (not that its that good as been awake since 3am and no idea why but I'm exhausted already)

5.5 for me, was bad here last night but think weve got the calm before the storm at the moment, hoping my dad can get through this evening though seen as we cancelled last week, realised I missed out on the Aldi's pillows in the special buys that I was going to be getting last weekend too 

Stay safe and warm everyone 
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 7.9 for this morning 

It’s wet and wild out doors just waking for pal to confirm golf is cancelled as he live nearer the course then a day indoors for me


----------



## Baz.

Good morning from this wet, windy, cold Cumbria I'm not going anywhere today I'm staying indoors  ,  anyway my reading for today is 6.7


----------



## Robin

Morning all, yay, a 5.2 HS for me! Windy here, but nothing like on the coasts, I don't think. Venturing out to riding this morning, fallen trees permitting, but we will definitely be having our lesson in the indoor arena.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a sleep in for me despite the rain and wind lashing against the windows. 

I think the Aire Valley flood plan will be living up to its name today.

I think it could be a messing around with synths sort of day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Toucan

Very high winds here, garden fence hasn't survived, but no other damage. 
6.5 this morning. Out at a concert last night, resisted all the popcorn/ice cream temptations - but came home hungry, so late night snacking just happened!
Looks like a stay in doors day today, bits of debris flying about outside. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6 *on this breezy, blowy, blustery bloomin' morning.  
It wasn't too bad last night but we were woken about 7am with the sound of stuff flying around.  
It actually sounded like a total amateur trying to play a Ginger Baker drum solo. 
Haven't dared go outside to investigate yet. 

Have a safe day y'all.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.0 here - a very flatfish at the top of my BG range all night according to the Libre. 

Hubby n dogs about to brave the elements - my stinking cold means I’ve been let off walking duties this morning, tee hee...every cloud!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 6.0 today 

It’s not a day for venturing out on crutches- they’re like sails in very strong wind! 

Stay safe everyone and have a good day


----------



## zoombapup

Got a 6.0 this morning. I blame the winds. Not sure how the two are linked, but I'm blaming them anyway.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 this morning, been awake ages, have horrible headache,no running due to this wind. So will do yoga later when hubby is at work, that is providing he can get there.

@Robin congrats on your house special.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, I hope this message reaches you as t’internet is very intermittent with this storm. A 7.1 for me after a Michelin starred 10 course tasting menu last night, I only had 8 as I didn’t have the 2 desserts. How smug am I?  This was a surprise to us, as all we knew was we had to be ready, smart casual dress code, at 5.30 pm. Our newly married daughter and hubby were taking us out to say thanks for our help ( and money) with the wedding. It was a scary hour’s drive to Ambleside as Ciara was really kicking off. Branches on the roads, Ullswater blowing over the road, rain lashing down. It was all worth it, as absolutely delicious,  a bit difficult to bolus for a three hour meal but I decided to split it until I could see what we were having. TBF it wasn’t carb heavy, apart from the gorgeous, warm beer bread. I decided to wait until I was home, 11.30, before having my other “bit”. I was 10.4 so had a 1.5 unit correction. It seemed to work. We’ll be hunkering down today, it’s really bad up here, still quite dark, absolutely lashing down and very wild, my poor daughter was the designated driver last night, she’s braver than me I couldn’t have done it. It was a relief when we got back. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all on this very blustery Sunday. A8.3 for me today. Glad in a way that my walk was cancelled. Just been in the garden to lay the gnomes down so they don't get blown over and break. Stay safe if you do venture out.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning all 5.5 mmol  before breakfast 

Its howling here, wet strong winds.  Wondering if I should cook dinner now in case the power goes, I have a camping stove to re heat on, or maybe I will just settle for chunky veg soup with some chicken thrown in.

Keep safe, warm and dry everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Rough day yesterday emotional and yes I comfort ate in the evening. So I’m quite happy with the 6.0 this morning


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Rough day yesterday emotional and yes I comfort ate in the evening. So I’m quite happy with the 6.0 this morning


And today will be a better, if somewhat windy, day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.0 on a wet blustery day, the wind has become calmer although the road to Torquay is blocked off due to waves coming over the sea wall. Staying in today got enough bumps & bruises, watched the rugby yesterday at JDW got home before the storm started. 

Congratulations on HS @Robin & @Anitram.

Please stay safe folks and warm try to enjoy Sunday.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Rough day yesterday emotional and yes I comfort ate in the evening. So I’m quite happy with the 6.0 this morning


Sorry you had a rough day @ColinUK , sadly we all go through it. New day today, onwards and upwards and all that malarky. Hugs to you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, yay, a 5.2 HS for me! Windy here, but nothing like on the coasts, I don't think. Venturing out to riding this morning, fallen trees permitting, but we will definitely be having our lesson in the indoor arena.


Well done for obtaining the elusive House Special Robin.
 
WL


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had a very disappointing 10.4 this morning.... yes I treated myself to a chocolate éclair but I bolussed for it and I had meatballs with ratatouille, broccoli and green beans so no appreciable carbs in that and I was 5.7 before I ate.

I gave myself 6 units of NR this morning for my usual 35g carb breakfast, waited 50 mins before eating and still went up to 14.2 a couple of hours later before coming down to 4.6 a couple of hours after that and five hours after bolus. Feeling a bit rough as a result.

Many congrats to @Robin and @Anitram for your house specials. Don't you just hate these show offs who like to rub it in by getting 2 in a row when some of us struggle to get one a year! ... Martin don't mind me I am only jealous.... keep them coming... there is an HS champions crown at stake!


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Well I had a very disappointing 10.4 this morning.... yes I treated myself to a chocolate éclair but I bolussed for it and I had meatballs with ratatouille, broccoli and green beans so no appreciable carbs in that and I was 5.7 before I ate.
> 
> I gave myself 6 units of NR this morning for my usual 35g carb breakfast, waited 50 mins before eating and still went up to 14.2 a couple of hours later before coming down to 4.6 a couple of hours after that and five hours after bolus. Feeling a bit rough as a result.
> 
> Many congrats to @Robin and @Anitram for your house specials. Don't you just hate these show offs who like to rub it in by getting 2 in a row when some of us struggle to get one a year! ... Martin don't mind me I am only jealous.... keep them coming... there is an HS champions crown at stake!


Know how you feel, I’ve never ever had an HS lol


----------



## Neens

zoombapup said:


> Got a 6.0 this morning. I blame the winds. Not sure how the two are linked, but I'm blaming them anyway.


Well they say metaformin can cause it  haha!


----------



## Neens

Congratulations @Robin and @Anitram for your HSs! Wow!
I haven't tested as I have some sore fingers and having a rest from it - although maybe I should have tested as Mr G and I went for a late Brunch and I had a few tastes from his plate (hash brown)<<< mourning a favourite...  and I ordered some baked beans as a treat thinking I would get a few and ended up with a plateful! However, I was good enough to order an omelette and was stuffed and stopped eating rather than polishing the plate!
I had a false hypo but think that could have been the treat of cream in my coffee?! It may have been worth recording the damage.

Very windy here, fallen trees and our chimney's having fun. Got caught out in the lashing, horizontal rain and crossing one road home arrived looking as if I had just stepped out of the ocean fully clothed... so house full of wet clothes now.

Did a test just now and 5.1 so not a waking BG but any damage done this AM seems to undone itself. That dash through the rain may have helped! 

Stay safe.


----------



## Wirrallass

Neens said:


> Well they say metaformin can cause it  haha!


 
Very witty Neens!
WL


----------



## Bexlee

Well that was a windy day but finished off with a lovely rainbow....ignore the building site!

Hope everyone else survived the day. 

Woke up to another 5.3.


----------



## Wirrallass

SueEK said:


> Know how you feel, I’ve never ever had an HS lol


I know it's a long time coming Sue but it will happen one morning/day/evening so don't give up. Stay hydrated and keep the carbs to the minimum one evening and you WILL wake up to the elusive House Special.
 
WL x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I hope everyone is ok  and that no one suffered any damage caused by that horrible storm. 
Woke to 5.5


----------



## Baz.

Morning all from a defo wet and windy cumbria we even have water in place's it should not be ,  Hope everyone is safe and well .  My reading today was 6.0


----------



## Wirrallass

Well 'That Was The Weekend That Was!!!'

Good morning peoples. Hope everyone weathered the horrendous Storm Ciara and not come to any harm or suffered any loss or damage. For those of you who have livestock and pets I trust that they are safe too. I imagine they were very frightened. The gales are still very strong in this neck of the woods and it thrashed it down all night. I'll venture outside very cautiously later to check the roof hasn't been ripped off!

So I went to bed on a 5.5 and woke to a surprising 6.6 ~ I'll say no more!

Please stay safe my friends and take care if you have to venture out. ~ and wrap up warm.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

A digestive biscuit induced
 

No idea if theres much damage outside, too pitch black to see a thing but there wasnt when I was out last night

@Neens I wouldn't see a reason for the cream in a coffee to cause a false hypo as there are less carbs and more fat than you get in milk hence why many use it instead of milk 

Anyways have a good day, I'm off to wrap up on the sofa and hope this thumper of a headache shifts
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning 

Start to another working week and the rain and wind stops. - marvellous


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> A digestive biscuit induced
> View attachment 13183
> 
> No idea if theres much damage outside, too pitch black to see a thing but there wasnt when I was out last night
> 
> @Neens I wouldn't see a reason for the cream in a coffee to cause a false hypo as there are less carbs and more fat than you get in milk hence why many use it instead of milk
> 
> Anyways have a good day, I'm off to wrap up on the sofa and hope this thumper of a headache shifts
> Xx


Congratulations @Kaylz!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me. 

Let's see if the floods have subsided a bit this morning.  The A629 was like a causeway through a lake yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  Goodness it was wild last night, the wind was so strong it was actually quite scary - certainly the worst I have heard since I moved up here, and I live on top of a hill in North Yorkshire, so it's frequently quite breezy  The wind was literally howling and roaring, the house was practically shaking and it felt like the windows might get blown out  One advantage of living at the very top of the hill though is no flooding - I hope that everyone has escaped the worst of it. My home town in the Calder Valley is flooded, I wonder if BJ will bother coming to visit now that he doesn't have to?

Have a safe, warm, dry day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.6 here...oops, I blame this pesky cold.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Survived the trip to riding yesterday, got within half a mile of the stables and discovered a tree across the road. Detour would be 10 miles and make us late. But then, Community spirit at its best, a farmer turned up in a JCB and pushed the tree mainly off the road, everyone got out of their cars and collected up the broken bits of branches and threw them onto the verge, ten minutes later we were all on our way.
Congrats on the HS, @Kaylz!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me (same as yesterday).  
I must be doing something right. 
A much calmer morning here but Met warnings of snow and ice.  Brrrrrr 

Keep safe everybody.

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 9.0 today.


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> Morning all from a defo wet and windy cumbria we even have water in place's it should not be ,  Hope everyone is safe and well .  My reading today was 6.0


Aye we’ve had it rough Baz, haven’t we? But us Cumbrians are tough as old boots we’ll get through it, AGAIN!


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning.
Storm was really harsh, garden fence flattened and bird feeders all blown down, but sunshine after the storm now.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very, nice and unusual ( for me) 5.9. It must have been the walk through Storm Ciara yesterday afternoon. Blimey it was a bit breezy and a tad wet, little old Carlisle suffered again, but after threats of evacuation last night, it appears the water has receded. Thank goodness, like @Northerner we live on a hill but very close to a river. Whilst out yesterday we had a walk down as we knew it had burst its banks. Wow! It was pretty bad. The worst is over now for us, I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 again this morning


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.9 - I'm sure I posted this earlier but no!

Nice HS @Kaylz always good to see.

Off out avoiding the fences that are lying over the pavement opposite, that was one scary day . 

Have a good Monday all


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very, nice and unusual ( for me) 5.9. It must have been the walk through Storm Ciara yesterday afternoon. Blimey it was a bit breezy and a tad wet, little old Carlisle suffered again, but after threats of evacuation last night, it appears the water has receded. Thank goodness, like @Northerner we live on a hill but very close to a river. Whilst out yesterday we had a walk down as we knew it had burst its banks. Wow! It was pretty bad. The worst is over now for us, I hope everyone else is ok.


This is the path where I would normally go for a run, at the bottom of the hill from me and adjacent to the Nidd


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 10.6 here...oops, I blame this pesky cold.


I believe you Bloden ~ thousands wouldn't! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Rob51 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning
> 
> Start to another working week and the rain and wind stops. - marvellous


Sods law eh Rob?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> This is the path where I would normally go for a run, at the bottom of the hill from me and adjacent to the Nidd
> 
> View attachment 13185


You could always don your trunks and swim across Northie!! Hehe!
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Finally back in the 5s with a 5.9 today, still got this virus. Hope everyone escaped the storm unscathed.


----------



## Ljc

We’re expecting another blow round here this afternoon, it won’t be as wild though , winds up to 70mph


----------



## Bonniesmum

14.8 this morning. Yesterday 15.5 .Saturday mid day 21.


----------



## Hazel

Yikes, first real snow fall of the winter, staying in, hate the snow.

5.1 this morning

Stay safe people


----------



## zoombapup

Had a 6.2 this morning. Didn't like that, so redid the test with a different finger and 5.8. I've got a spreadsheet that shows above 6 as red so I didn't like to leave it there.


----------



## Kaylz

zoombapup said:


> Had a 6.2 this morning. Didn't like that, so redid the test with a different finger and 5.8. I've got a spreadsheet that shows above 6 as red so I didn't like to leave it there.


6.2 is a perfectly acceptable level to be at to be fair so I wouldn't have bothered retesting especially as a 5.8 isn't much different and an average of the 2 would still give you a 6, I think you worry too much and as a diabetic it isn't always going to be possible to achieve continuous levels below 6 whether it be due to the weather, stress, illness etc, you really need to be a bit more relaxed around it all as I well know obsessing about keeping a strict range and being disappointed when you aren't is very damaging to mental health xx


----------



## rebrascora

Another disappointing reading this morning of 9.3. I didn't sleep well. Got it down to 5.3 by 2.30pm but arms legs and eyelids felt like lead most of the morning whilst I was doing stable duties and it was in the 10s. Funny how I seem to feel worst with my BG about 10 but then if I go above that, I don't feel so bad.

@Kaylz
Congrats on your House Special. Hope it lifts your spirits a little.

@Bonniesmum
Good to see your levels coming down slowly, which is the best way to do it..... slow and steady Hopefully you will start feeling better soon. The skin irritation you have been suffering may well be as a result of those high BG readings. Fungal skin infections like thrush and athletes foot thrive when your levels are high. I would be inclined to try some athletes foot cream on your hands if the other cream you have been prescribed has not worked but hopefully once your BG readings come down into the normal range, that will also help.


----------



## zoombapup

Kaylz said:


> 6.2 is a perfectly acceptable level to be at to be fair so I wouldn't have bothered retesting especially as a 5.8 isn't much different and an average of the 2 would still give you a 6, I think you worry too much and as a diabetic it isn't always going to be possible to achieve continuous levels below 6 whether it be due to the weather, stress, illness etc, you really need to be a bit more relaxed around it all as I well know obsessing about keeping a strict range and being disappointed when you aren't is very damaging to mental health xx



Normally Kaylz I would agree with you. But I'm a bit of a control freak (it kind of goes with my job) so this was more to satisfy that part of my psyche than any particular need to retest if that makes sense. I'm basically just trying to keep my "score" right. I do the same for a lot of things, so its not really just BG. Call it a personality quirk.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all. Well it is certainly calmer today. We’ve had unexpected snow today here in Norfolk. Can you imagine the children’s reaction at school - day off? Week off? Never go to school again?! Will we have to do mock exams tomorrow Miss? Oh children (and to be fair teachers !)

No idea what went wrong this morning 9.3 and upto 10.1 by the time I’d got showered and dressed. New sensor last night think it gibbing a little. It was 2 units out it’s now about 1 unit out see how it goes tomorrow. A more reasonable 6.1 now.


----------



## Brando77

Clean The Floor - 5.4. Nope, not cleaning it.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Yesterday’s promised wind turned out to be just the normal windiness we can get in my east Kent coastal village  which is about 3/4 up on the cliffs.  

7.7 this morning, perhaps I shouldn’t have had that slice of rich fruit cake, it was very nice though.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.3 this morning, rotten day at work yesterday, new computers, so many problems, nightmare. Today meeting all afternoon and have to take my big homemade coccyx cushion with me to sit on uncomfortable chairs. It’s embarassing when loads of other surgeries are there, still I shall hold my head high!! Weather much quieter now. Stay safe all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A few snow showers yesterday but very wet stuff so didnt lie, more snow showers expected today but ground is still wet so it wont lie, very cold and black ice patches about and I've to go out this afternoon 

Anyways 6.0 for me this morning, waiting to get breakfast, will do some other bits and bobs and then get some bases mixed for making more e liquid as running a bit short on mixed stuff then brave the elements this afternoon, not to worry I'll be home and in jammies with a nice coffee by half 3 

Have a nice day folks and stay warm and safe if venturing out 
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.3 for this morning 

Cold doggy walk and off to the office for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Still looking grim out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

6.5 for me this morning and yet again waking up to a wet, cold windy morning hope everyone is safe and well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, sensor has run out, so back on finger stabbing for a while. Still hoping to get a referral to the hospital to see if I can get it prescribed, but it’s a long slow process (nurse started out by ticking the wrong box on the wrong form, so we’ve just gone back to the drawing board)


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 7.2 here.

The sky’s almost black out the back but clearer towards the beach - I know which way I’m walking this morning, haha. 

Oh that takes me back @eggyg. I used to live on London Road in a big student house and remember the road flooding...that was the 80s.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Wind kept me awake half the night (no, not my digestive system!  ) and after finally getting to sleep I got woken up by horrendous cramp in my calf (not the cute farm animal type)  Feeling a bit grumpy as a consequence


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning! 7.2 here.
> 
> The sky’s almost black out the back but clearer towards the beach - I know which way I’m walking this morning, haha.
> 
> Oh that takes me back @eggyg. I used to live on London Road in a big student house and remember the road flooding...that was the 80s.


What a coincidence, we live just past the very end of London Road, on the A6 just on the outskirts of Carlisle. We got flooded in 1984 when we lived in the town, hence the move to a house on a hill.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today  Wind kept me awake half the night (no, not my digestive system!  ) and after finally getting to sleep I got woken up by horrendous cramp in my calf (not the cute farm animal type)  Feeling a bit grumpy as a consequence


The wind was particularly noisy here too, old wooden sash windows thumping and banging, and I had cramp too, down the side of my left foot.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on an even windier day than yesterday, snow hasn’t arrived, buts it’s wet, dark and cold. A nice round 6 today. Car going into garage and we refused a courtesy car as we said we would just walk home and then back. Sort of regretting that now. I might just send Mr Eggy and I’ll do the ironing! I’m trying to decide which is the lesser of two evils. Have a good day, put some rocks in your pockets if you’re going out!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today. Off for my annual retinopathy test at 10. Hopefully I'll have no drops again.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.1* this morning.  
*AND!!! IT'S SNOWING!  *


----------



## Toucan

Just crept back into the 5's again 5.8 this morning.
Got a 'cakes' challenge today. Going to a film evening, where they do tea and cakes. There are some really good bakers in the group and some amazingly delicious cakes will be available in quantity! Think I'll fill up before I go, and not make the same mistake as last time of just 'trying' one, which started an avalanche.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Sorry but I have been a bit tardy of late in reporting in.  I am going through a very worrying and troublesome time at the moment and.with no-one to talk to about it the stress is exacerbating the problems. I was 10 this morning.


----------



## Toucan

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. Sorry but I have been a bit tardy of late in reporting in. I am going through a very worrying and troublesome time at the moment and.with no-one to talk to about it the stress is exacerbating the problems. I was 10 this morning.


Hi  Michael,
Very sorry to hear that things are difficult and stressful for you. If it helps to talk about it on the forum, there are plenty of good listeners here.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning and it is at the moment, 8.2 down to 6.1 after Basal dose. Stayed in the 6`s all day yesterday (miracle) stayed in no pubs, clubs, grub houses but my feet are very painful should have went for a walk. I missed yesterday started to type but 2 phones going and visitors arriving couldn`t get nufink dun, eye look at tomorrow right eye very limited in sight and weeping all the time.

Good look @Stitch147

Congratulations on HS yesterday @Kaylz. 

Take care folks still more weather to come looks like its just arriving here, stay safe.


----------



## KARNAK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Sorry but I have been a bit tardy of late in reporting in.  I am going through a very worrying and troublesome time at the moment and.with no-one to talk to about it the stress is exacerbating the problems. I was 10 this morning.



Don`t forget Michael we are all here for you and the DUK Helpline is available, please take care {{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## Stitch147

Yay! No drops, 4 years running.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 but still fighting this fatigue and congested throat, but hoping to be well enough to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## Hazel

Sorry had to rush out this morning - the side roads and pavements were treacherous.

4.7 this morning

Be careful out there people, keep warm.


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 this morning. Fair enough really.


----------



## Brando77

Shocker! Four Dozen - 4.8! Yeah, I know. Lowest ever *faints*


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am very happy to report that I was with @Toucan and @zoombapup on the 5.8 step this morning. Hopefully I am setting the stage for an HS tomorrow..... do I get a special award if I predict an HS the day before and then hit the target???  I should probably buy a lottery ticket if I do because the odds are about the same for both.

@Michael12421 Good to see you didn't have a low reading this morning but sorry that you have been feeling stressed and isolated. Is that to do with your diabetes or other matters or a bit of both? If you don't want to discuss stuff on the open forum I am happy for you to send me a PM but I would say that more heads are much better than one in these cases and we all care and worry about you here on this thread, so feel free to air stuff here if you feel comfortable to. I wish you had access to better local support.


----------



## rebrascora

@Brando77 Congrats of your lowest score so far!


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Sorry but I have been a bit tardy of late in reporting in.  I am going through a very worrying and troublesome time at the moment and.with no-one to talk to about it the stress is exacerbating the problems. I was 10 this morning.


Hi Michael and really sorry to hear you’re having a rough time. Anything we can do to help we are all here for you. Sometimes it can help to air your worries with others that care.  Take good care of yourself and sending love and hugs to you xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 this morning. Meeting was cancelled yesterday due to the coronavirus outbreak in Brighton. One of our GPS has been in contact with someone who came from a home where someone had it, bit of a tenuous link but Public Health aren’t taking any chances, we are having to get rid of all leaflets, magazines, books etc.  Will the surgery even be open when I get there this morning, who knows!! 
Stay well everyone and have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today 

@Michael12421 - very sorry to hear that you are feeling so stressed and down  If you want to 'talk', please send me a PM, always here for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait - 5.8. Back to 5 n 6s....yesterday's 4.8 is a distant memory which I will remember till my final day on Earth.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning and thanks so much for your concern and good wshes.  I was 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning, it's a chilly one here like! 

4.9 for me and off to get a nice warm breakfast and hot coffee

Have a nice day my lovelies
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wayward 8.3 for me. Levels look like they went walkabout overnight.

Sounds a bit calmer out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Well good morning All I've had a reading of 5.9 this morning and it has been a week since stopping Gliclazide I've not really seen and difference my readings seem to have stayed about the same will have to see my weekly avg on saturday is


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 10.2 here...maybe I do need a basal hike after all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. I blame the second bit of shortbread.


----------



## Toucan

Must be something in the air this morning! 7.3 for me as well. - I didn't eat ANY cake at the meeting I went to, but came home really hungry and had cream crackers and cheese. Not something I normally eat, and my reading is sometimes high if I eat late evening. Hope this is the cause, as I have also been visiting grandsons with colds, who are quite good at generously spreading their germs around, so hope higher reading isn't sign of another cold starting.

Anyway another day begins, and although cold it's bright and crisp and beginning to get lighter earlier - so onwards and forwards.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here. I blame the second bit of shortbread.


That's a bit unfair, it was the first piece that encouraged you to have the second


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today. Avoided the dreaded eye drops at my retinopathy appointment yesterday. All looked good in pics, will get my letter in a few weeks to confirm this.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A Len Goodman, SEVEN! Ah well that trip down memory lane of being in the low sixes didn’t last. Wind has subsided but very, very cold and snow bearing clouds lurking. Off for my three weekly visit to see my hairdresser. Just cut and blow today. In and out in half an hour. Think I’ll be coming straight home, no wandering around the town today. Brrr!! Have a good ‘un, and get your thermals out of storage!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.7* this snowy grey morning.  
My weather app says -1C - feels like -5.  
I'm just going outside to put out the recycle boxes - I may be gone for some time. 

Wrap up well and keep warm, people.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning, still congested but not using inhaler as much, but fatigue has lifted so going to work from home, so I can take the day sick if I get worse again, but definitely feeling better.

@Stitch147, we'll done on avoiding the eye drops.

@Michael12421 - sorry to hear you are feeling isolated, you can always come on here and have a moan or a chat.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers.

A house special of 5.2 today.

Off for another denture fitting at the dentist delayed by Christmas, my bad back and him on holiday for a month, please God it goes well, and these was ones fit and I will get the real.ones next week.     Fed up living on scrambled eggs and pasta and soft foods and NOT a good look being gumsy


----------



## zoombapup

6.1 this morning. Fairly weird day so far


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 - got some seriously stressful things to attend to this week that I’ve been ignoring for years really but if I don’t attend to them they’ll get worse. 
One benefit of this diagnosis is that I’ve shown to myself that I’m capable of dealing with stressful things and that doing so is better than the alternative.


----------



## Hazel

Yea, got my teeth today, full top and partial bottom  scale and polish.

Surprisingly talking well, but I have to take it easy  so no gnashing on nuts just yet.

Ready for my photographs Mr DeMille (?)


----------



## Bloden

Your wife is very thoughtful, @Anitram, allowing you to celebrate St Valentine’s Day the week of her birthday...my birthday’s on the 16th so old St Val doesn’t get a look in! Egotistical, moi? 

@eggyg - who/what is Len Goodman? I’ve been meaning to ask.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> @eggyg - who/what is Len Goodman? I’ve been meaning to ask.


 he was a judge on strictly come dancing for many years, he is still alive but no longer does the show, you'll have to get a youtube clip of him doing his seven lol xx


----------



## Hazel

@Bloden Len Goodman was one of the original judges on Strictly Come Dancing.   He was known for given a score of 7 by saying SEVENNNNN


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Still crook...all this time.  Cats have just had a fight. I was trying to integrate my cat into Mum's bungalow with her old cat but it's not working. Really fed-up. 

Have ordered my strips off Amazon, rather than eBay, give them a whirl.


----------



## SueEK

Ooh cats are viscous when they scrap aren’t they. Sorry you’re still crook and hope you feel better soon. Perhaps you need a large Bacardi and coke - diet of course


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Cats have just had a fight. I was trying to integrate my cat into Mum's bungalow with her old cat but it's not working


how have you been attempting it? sometimes its best when introducing a new cat to either do it somewhere neutral that neither class as their territory if that's possible, ours have always been indoor so we've always done it by leaving the new arrival in their cat box so the established cat can get used to them like that etc xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I failed to get that hoped for HS today but happy enough with a 4.5 instead.

@Hazel Congrats on your HS. Good to see you back on form! Hope your dentures bed in smoothly.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  I’ve not read any posts yet I will catch up later.

My Libre is having a laugh . I am rather close to the wind though.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  I’ve not read any posts yet I will catch up later.
> 
> My Libre is having a laugh . I am rather close to the wind though.


Needs its altimeter adjusting


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning  

5.5 for me and another Baltic day, mum got a letter yesterday saying the OT will be coming next friday to see about the new bathroom, seriously would be better with an appointment time rather than between 9 and 4 though! 

Got this little lot mixed up yesterday so off to the drawer to steep 
 
Back is absolutely killing today though as I need to sort the mattress as its hanging off the bed but I cant move it and Bruce isnt quite well enough to do so yet 

Have a nice day folks and wrap up warm 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 according to the libre but a post cat feed fingerprick was 5.8. At least it was a near as damn it flatfish overnight.

Sounds like it's raining again just as river revels were falling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  it's a 6.8 from me this morning but off out with work lads this afternoon I will try to be good


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> We always give each other a card and pressie on Valentine's Day. Been doing it for 30 years.
> 
> Who said romance is dead?
> 
> Martin


Good for you! 

Morning all. 8.7 here...getting there.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks @Kaylz and @Hazel.  I’m NOT a Strictly fan LOL so I would never have known that!

@khskel, I can picture rivers of fast flowing Revels...yum!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. It’s been raining all night here too, and it was such a sunny day yesterday (though cold and windy, my washing line is in a sheltered corner) I got all my washing dry outside.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  3.3


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Thanks @Kaylz and @Hazel.  I’m NOT a Strictly fan LOL so I would never have known that!
> 
> @khskel, I can picture rivers of fast flowing Revels...yum!


I dont think I watched it when he was still a judge lol he used to do the farmfoods telly adverts as well (at least up here he did) xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning  3.3


Take it easy you, I hope your starting to feel better with everything you've got going on xx


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Thanks @Kaylz and @Hazel.  I’m NOT a Strictly fan LOL so I would never have known that!
> 
> @khskel, I can picture rivers of fast flowing Revels...yum!


Don’t shoot me, but I like the coffee ones!  Oh and I hate coffee!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and it’s wet, AGAIN! A disappointing 7.4 this morning, was 9.5 before bed and reluctantly gave myself a 1 unit correction, I guess it didn’t work. Day at home today to organise some things. Just booked ourselves a couple of days in Herefordshire for Saturday and Sunday, unfortunately not to celebrate Valentines, but to attend the funeral of my best friend from school, on Monday. She died last week from cancer, she’d battled it for 5/6 years and it won. Aged 59, she’s lived in Hereford since the early 80s and we didn’t see each other for years but in recent years had re connected via the power of Facebook. It’s very sad, all she wanted to do was to reach her Ruby wedding anniversary next month and her 60th birthday in April. And that’s why we live for each day and are busy spending the kids’ inheritance. Make sure you do the same. Have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Disappointing 6.1 this morning and my temperature has gone back up, never mind I will be working from home as my colleague also has a bug and is out sick.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Morning all and it’s wet, AGAIN! A disappointing 7.4 this morning, was 9.5 before bed and reluctantly gave myself a 1 unit correction, I guess it didn’t work. Day at home today to organise some things. Just booked ourselves a couple of days in Herefordshire for Saturday and Sunday, unfortunately not to celebrate Valentines, but to attend the funeral of my best friend from school, on Monday. She died last week from cancer, she’d battled it for 5/6 years and it won. Aged 59, she’s lived in Hereford since the early 80s and we didn’t see each other for years but in recent years had re connected via the power of Facebook. It’s very sad, all she wanted to do was to reach her Ruby wedding anniversary next month and her 60th birthday in April. And that’s why we live for each day and are busy spending the kids’ inheritance. Make sure you do the same. Have a great day.


Sorry to hear this, we are the same as you, spending our kids inheritance as we have lost childhood friends and work colleagues, might as well enjoy life while we are here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8 *this morning.  
No snow today!!  
But it's raining kittens and puppies. 
C'est la vie. 

Have a warm and dry day wherever you are.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this cold and damp morning.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Needs its altimeter adjusting



 

A technicians tap maybe


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> how have you been attempting it? sometimes its best when introducing a new cat to either do it somewhere neutral that neither class as their territory if that's possible, ours have always been indoor so we've always done it by leaving the new arrival in their cat box so the established cat can get used to them like that etc xx


I've been keeping them separate but it's my Binky that's doing the attacking and poor Cheeky who's very old now ran out and had to be enticed back in. It's all very stressful. Mind you, whoever had her before she was lost made a brillliant job of training her, she's wonderfully house trained thank goodness as I'd have no idea plus if I want her to come to me she does and if I pat the arm of the chair she comes and sleeps there, she's like a dog! I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow and have her claws clipped as they're lethal, I'm ripped to ribbons plus I'll probably find out she's chipped and they'll take her away agh. It's a risk.

My strips haven't come yet, eBay are quicker.

I'm so sorry about your friend Eggy.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> 've been keeping them separate but it's my Binky that's doing the attacking and poor Cheeky who's very old now ran out and had to be enticed back in. It's all very stressful. Mind you, whoever had her before she was lost made a brillliant job of training her, she's wonderfully house trained thank goodness as I'd have no idea plus if I want her to come to me she does and if I pat the arm of the chair she comes and sleeps there, she's like a dog! I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow and have her claws clipped as they're lethal, I'm ripped to ribbons plus I'll probably find out she's chipped and they'll take her away agh. It's a risk.


Sometimes it is unfortunate that cats just wont accept another, I know for a fact Bubbles would never accept another animal into the house, yeah most cats are like that regarding life so its nothing unusual if they've been socialised well by the owners, I've never come across a cat that doesn't come when asked, even Bubbles with his temperament acts like that xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 6.9 on a very rainy day, suns just appeared over the town but still raining over the sea front. Went to Retinopathy yesterday drops were horrendous never had it that bad before, she wasn`t happy at all I said I can *see* what you mean. She took more photos than normal and at the end said you will be hearing from us soon. Laundry all done and dried surprising what you can do at 07:00 with no phones going got the Dyson out and then it started, surprising how many phone calls you can ignore.

So sorry for your loss @eggyg but you obviously have good memories, on a lighter note spend the inheritance.

Very close to the wind @Ljc.

How are you today @Michael12421?

Take care folks stay safe Dennis is on its way.


----------



## Michael12421

Ted, thank you. Still a lot down but I am trying not to think about it.  It is very cold here today and have had to light a log fire - but then again February is a very strange month in this part of Spain - one day the sun is out and the next the rain comes down.  Not as bad as what I read is happening in parts of the UK so I should not grumble - not that I do about the weather, I rather like the changing seasons.


----------



## zoombapup

Well, 5.4 this morning. So probably another "high five" for me later


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 4.2.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of of 8.9 for this morning 

Yeah it’s the weekend- 50 mph winds forecast


----------



## Baz.

6.1 here for today  ,  Hope everyone has as good day and week end as they can


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Sounds like the calm before the storm out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Another 5.5 for me today not biscuit induced this time though  lol, was 7.0 via finger prick at tea time last night which I might've been tempted to give 2.5 units for if I hadn't had my Libre which said 6.5 and falling so I used it and only took 2 ending up with a 7.2 at bedtime 

Have got Bruce a wee teddy and a box of milk tray for Valenntines and a card of course but with christmas and his birthday so close and my dads birthday on the 28th I couldn't afford much, not that he complains, his work is supposed to be moving premises shortly to the next town rather than out in the middle of nowhere 

Have a lovely day folks and wrap up warm 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.2 for me.
> 
> Sounds like the calm before the storm out there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Looks like that here weather wise @khskel   look like going to be a nice day but are giving a very bad week end


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Thinking of you this weekend @eggyg.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A reasonable 7.0 this morning but it did go up to 11 during the night (which I fortunately didn’t correct).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, knew I shouldn’t have reduced basal by a half unit last night. (hindsight is a wonderful thing)


----------



## eggyg

Happy Valentine’s Day. Just in the sixes with a 6.9. No cards or flowers for me this morning, not that I was expecting any, after 44 years it’s the little things that do it for me. For example he cleaned the en-suite yesterday, I’d rather that than an overpriced bunch of half dead roses. He is cooking tonight though. Romance isn’t completely dead! Have a good day and watch out for Ciara’s boyfriend, Dennis.


----------



## Brando77

Ticketty Boo - 6.2.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.6 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.3* for me today.  
If I had any hatches, I'd be battening them down right now.  
Looks like we're in for more strong winds.  

Stay safe and have a great weekend.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me today, so going the wrong way again, but have a lovely bunch of flowers and a fluffy monkey.  Wasnt expecting anything so now a quick trip,out in my lunch break to get some chocolate for him.


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning. The cat didn’t send me a Valentine’s card. But then again he is a cat.


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 and I'm not legs eleven!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Where did that week go?

5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke up at 04 45 with 5.7 and  a slight wriggle to my flatfish.

I hoe you al” have a good weekend.


----------



## ColinUK

5.5


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  well I've got a reading of 5.3 for this morning woke up not feeling too good but doubt this is to do with my bg levels, as this is good  my weekly average was 6.5 this week so still looking good i thinks  ,  hope everyone has the best day they can and stay safe if you've got the bad weather again this week end


----------



## eggyg

7.3 for me. Up early to try and beat Storm Dennis, might get half way to Herefordshire before he starts. We were planning on dropping in on the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct but Dennis has promised at least a 50 mph hoolie in that area so if we do, we won’t be walking across it! Have a great weekend folk and stay safe and hopefully dry.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning (not that I've slept much as upstairs neighbours been running up and down the stairs in and out the closey and standing out the front drinking and smoking all night!) I have a rather sore head after that all night I can tell you 

Digestive induced 4.6 for me, chilly here so will get breakfast and coffee and then get the heating on

Bruce seemed happy enough with his teddy and chocolates yesterday while I was over the moon with a teddy, a light up snow globe and a me to you bear mug  

Anyways wrap up warm guys and have a lovely weekend 
Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.1 for me today, on a new sensor so might be reading a bit low  I hope everyone manages to escape the worst of Dennis, take care


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.1 for me today.


----------



## Brando77

Old Age Pension - 6.5. Damn, Bingo numbers need upgrading, thanks Govt. Off to see Charlton thrash Blackburn.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.7 today. I’m looking forward to seeing school friends today and chatting over a light lunch.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Ominously calm out there.

Stay dry and earthbound everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, take good care with Dennis lurking. We have police patrols along the seafront to stop people going down there, rather windy already (including both the dog and hubby), stay safe.
6.4 for me today, was going to test whilst still in bed but couldn't bring myself to do it, can’t see a thing without my glasses.
Stay safe x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6*  and rain rain rain   
Hoping Dennis doesn't become a menace for anyone. 

Keep safe.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Expect I was lower when I first woke, but dozed off again, and woke up in the middle of a stress dream (the usual one, looming exam, no revision done). The funny thing is, I’ve nothing to be particularly stressed about at the moment!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - well,not so good. A simple dinner of goulash and a few potatoes resulted in an 11.5 this morning - you just can't win sometimes.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - well,not so good. A simple dinner of goulash and a few potatoes resulted in an 11.5 this morning - you just can't win sometimes.


Sorry to hear this, as you say sometimes it’s such a puzzle and yours seems really cryptic, wish I could help.  Take care, we do worry about you x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

Hoping Dennis doesn’t close the Severn Bridges this weekend and ruin our family get together. 

Another great weekly average @Baz!


----------



## Toucan

Hmm 7.1 this morning - Valentine day present was just 3 innocent looking choc truffles in a cute box - Couldn't resist, so need to have a careful day today, to get back on line. looking out the window though, don't think my usual solution of a long walk is a good idea.
Hope 'Dennis' isn't too damaging.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - miserable weather.

4.2 today

Stay safe, stay dry, stay warm


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.1 induced by two Rich Tea biscuits and a cuppa soup without any NR. Its another wet miserable day, Dennis is sending out Gnasher for a recce amber flood warnings in place throughout the region and of course leaves on the rail tracks. Dropped my iPhone in water on Thursday had to have a new screen fitted, £55, for those qualifying hope you had a Happy Valentines yesterday. 



Enjoy your lunch Amanda.

As all have said already stay safe and warm. take care folks try and enjoy your day.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Hope everyone is safe and well. It’s just starting to get windy and wet here.

I’m pleased to be inside and binge watching tv - it’s 1/2 term for us part time workers with lots of holidays ..... I do have mock exam papers to mark so a little sympathy please!?!

Hope you have a quiet afternoon @Kaylz

Have a good day all.


----------



## Neens

I have been popping in for a read but working flat out and also took a break from testing as had some issues with fingers healing. I have only taken a couple of reading this past week, one day I forgot to take metaformin at breakfast and also didn't pack my pills in work bag! So it was the evening before I had a dose. My fasting level was 5.9 the next day. 
I looked online and re-read the leaflet and it seemed to suggest to just take the remaining doses and try not to worry. I was expecting a bigger difference in levels. 
Sometimes when I first get home I have a feeling of a false hypo, this usually happens about once a week. I tested at 5.1 so was fine, as always. Called false for a reason but I do wish they'd stop. 
Anyone got any idea if they do stop once BGs are under control? 

Waking reading this morning was 5.2 - which I am delighted with as it is a HS! Whoop! 
And also Mr G and I had our annual valentine chinese take away so I was expecting it to be higher - especially as in my tiredness I polished off a whole dish thinking it was 21g carbs (and realised this morning it is more like 61g)! This still put my daily carbs at below 130g but about 2.5x more than I have been allowing myself. 
Loved my roses and girly gifts and the special meal (which I am still feeling full from)... not liking Storm Dennis though - he is a bit scary. 

Stay safe people!


----------



## Neens

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 11.1 induced by two Rich Tea biscuits and a cuppa soup without any NR. Its another wet miserable day, Dennis is sending out Gnasher for a recce amber flood warnings in place throughout the region and of course leaves on the rail tracks. Dropped my iPhone in water on Thursday had to have a new screen fitted, £55, for those qualifying hope you had a Happy Valentines yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lunch Amanda.
> 
> As all have said already stay safe and warm. take care folks try and enjoy your day.


Stay safe sounds like Dennis is being a real menace where you are!


----------



## Neens

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> A digestive biscuit induced
> View attachment 13183
> 
> No idea if theres much damage outside, too pitch black to see a thing but there wasnt when I was out last night
> 
> @Neens I wouldn't see a reason for the cream in a coffee to cause a false hypo as there are less carbs and more fat than you get in milk hence why many use it instead of milk
> 
> Anyways have a good day, I'm off to wrap up on the sofa and hope this thumper of a headache shifts
> Xx


Thanks for the advice/experience. Yep had read that cream was okay - generally just buy what we both use (semi-skimmed milk) it was one of the first questions I asked the DN as I thought I may need almond milk etc. I don't have lots of it - but the cream for me was a treat. Always tastes better in proper coffee - just use the kettle and instant usually at home... although we do have a machine.
It was probably the lake of baked beans...

Congrats on your HS too!


----------



## Neens

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today  Goodness it was wild last night, the wind was so strong it was actually quite scary - certainly the worst I have heard since I moved up here, and I live on top of a hill in North Yorkshire, so it's frequently quite breezy  The wind was literally howling and roaring, the house was practically shaking and it felt like the windows might get blown out  One advantage of living at the very top of the hill though is no flooding - I hope that everyone has escaped the worst of it. My home town in the Calder Valley is flooded, I wonder if BJ will bother coming to visit now that he doesn't have to?
> 
> Have a safe, warm, dry day everyone


Hope Storm Dennis doesn't create as much fear - I now imagine this idyllic house (or Wuthering Heights)... or if you got some balloons UP maybe?! Keep safe. Hating the wind here and I live at the bottom of a valley with little chance of flooding... and I am still scared!


----------



## Ljc

Is here with a vengeance.  Stay safe everyone


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks 
Went to bed on 5.9 ,was 5.3 when Dennis woke me up at 04 15
We’re staying indoors till it’s got bored


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - chilly outside today, but it is only 6.15.  8 this morning.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All and yeah Dennis knocked on our door over night as well  

my ready for this morning is 7.7  but feeling really run down this morning yet had a good night sleep  not sure what going on there


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Had a nice day yesterday, watched a couple of films while mum and Bruce snoozed on and off all afternoon, wish I had too as if it's not one lot of neothbours it's another, downstairs parents must've been away as he had all his little mates round smoking drugs in the closey and screaming and shouting well into the early hours of this morning so yet again I've had no sleep, hopefully there wont be anything tonight with it being Sunday! Absolutely freezing  here and the winds are absolutely wild! 

5.0 for me and on the plus side I've won £10 on the thunderball, will collect that when I'm out on Tuesday 

Wrap up warm and stay safe my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm very happy with my 6.3.  I had a lovely lunch with my friends yesterday.  Gastroparesis and lunch don't mix well for me so did need to have three or four boluses for that meal and was up in the 12's for most of the afternoon, but it was worth it because I had a lovely time. Going to be making birthday cards and a present today, and if the weather is ok going to watch the film Bombshell this afternoon.  But writing this whilst very, very tired so going back to bed now. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.Just peeped out of the window, all the trees seem to be intact, but I can see the flood meadows full of water. Still that’s as it should be, the village is up on the hill, the water is at the bottom, I feel sorry for the people in other areas whose houses were built on a flood plain.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me. 

Looks like the storm blew a couple of pots over into garden and that's it. I hope everyone else escaped similarly unscathed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a storm ravaged Herefordshire. Apparently the roads are flooded into Hereford, hoping they will have subsided by the morning when we need to drive there for the funeral. We’re about 20 miles away. Anywes, I was a whopping 8.2 today, TBF I’m out of my comfort zone and did my ablutions first so I’m blaming Dawn! Off walking the Offa Dyke this morning ( well some of it) then pool, sauna etc later. BTW, we beat Dennis to the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct yesterday and walked over it! It was great, very wet though. Have a great day and hope you’re not too storm ravaged.


----------



## SueEK

6.7 for me today. Definitely blowing a gale and the recycling have decided to do their rounds, nobody has their bin out in this weather!
Decided to try beans on toast yesterday as haven’t had it for nearly a year - big mistake. 5.6 before, 2 hours later 12.9 , 2.5 hours after that 10.2. OMG never having beans on toast again.
Not good but in the grand scheme of things, thinking of Caroline Flack, it is nothing. RIP


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning from a storm ravaged Herefordshire. Apparently the roads are flooded into Hereford, hoping they will have subsided by the morning when we need to drive there for the funeral. We’re about 20 miles away. Anywes, I was a whopping 8.2 today, TBF I’m out of my comfort zone and did my ablutions first so I’m blaming Dawn! Off walking the Offa Dyke this morning ( well some of it) then pool, sauna etc later. BTW, we beat Dennis to the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct yesterday and walked over it! It was great, very wet though. Have a great day and hope you’re not too storm ravaged.


Hope all goes well today, have lost 4 of my friends, all in their forties, very sad and I hope you get through it ok x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No decimal point this morning, just a nice round *5*.  
Wasn't too blowy last night. There's still a few gusts now and lots and lots of rain. 
Stay dry and well.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning, so getting back on track.
Stormy here, and apparently worst of rain still to come. Have to go out unfortunately to collect grandson who is going to stay with us for half-term. 
There will be 2 main challenges for the week - finding enough interesting things for him to do to keep him off the dreaded PlayStation stuff, and having the will power not to eat all the extra carbs that will be in the house. He is a great little chap though so we should have some fun.

Hope the ravages of Dennis don't cause too many difficulties - keep safe.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 7.5 @ 8.08am


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Good morning all. 7.5 @ 8.08am


Good to see you have your strips Ditto x


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.7 

Very windy and wet through the night but seems calmer now. Hope everyone escaped unscathed. Have a good whatever you’re doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Shame that you seem to have regular issues with your neighbours. Some people have no consideration. Hopefully Sunday will turn out to be a quiet night.
> 
> Martin


Thanks hun, generally cant complain about downstairs as they are usually fine but as I say his mum and step dad aren't there so every time that happens we have the same crap off him with having his teenybopper mates round, smoking drugs and walking around topless in the closey, smashing bottles, its absolutely ridiculous xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 on a stormy day, had to go out yesterday ended up swimming my way into the town. Not going out today got wet enough yesterday and I have to see Endocrinologist tomorrow morning who will no doubt try and put me back on statins but that will be a definite no.

Thinking of you today @eggyg.

@Kaylz can`t anything be done about that motley crew you have as neighbours? hope you get some sleep tonight. {{{HUGS}}}

Try and have a good day folks and stay safe, take care.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> @Kaylz can`t anything be done about that motley crew you have as neighbours? hope you get some sleep tonight. {{{HUGS}}}


I wish, council let them off with anything and everything and tell us we have to compromise! They all stick up for each other so us being the only Scot's don't stand a chance  it was different when it was all Scot's in the closey as we had 1 that we complained about so we had to keep a noise diary etc and he did get a few warnings and was close to being evicted when he moved even though it wasn't actually him it was who he had in but as he was the tenant he was responsible for them and what they did, now its all Eastern Europeans the rules seem to be very different for them, even when it comes to the police and law! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning after a nasty stomach bug in the night, apart from being tired don't feel too bad this morning.

Hope you have all stayed stayed safe in this latest storm.


----------



## Neens

Well after my house special... back down to 4.9
Glad to hear you all survived Dennis, what a pain he was and another one on the way!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  7.7.   Not much going on in this very sleepy part of the world.  My sister sent me some photographs of the swollen river in York - phew!


----------



## Snowwy

Good morning!
Now in possession of BG monitor I can report 6.3.

Going for exercise at 7.00 before the next rain !


----------



## Baz.

Morning all my readying for this morning was a 6.5   hope everyone is safe and as well as can be ,  have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me although this sensor is reading a little high. Post cat breakfasting 5.6 on the finger.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

 Well was hoping for a good sleep but that wind was horrendous through the night!  Weather warnings in force until 11am and I'll check again then, we are supposed to have strong winds until around wednesday although I'm hoping it's a bit calmer tomorrow morning as I've got a nurse appointment at 9:30 for my contraceptive injection 

Anyways it's a low side 4.4 for me this morning, need to order some test strips as had some duds (well quite a few actually) so I'll do that in a bit but apart from that it's a day wrapped up on the sofa for me

Have a lovely warm and safe day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

No readings over the weekend was too ill to bother much at all. No food yesterday apart from breakfast and only the morning insulin dose as didn’t think I should take insulin  on an empty stomach yesterday evening and it all resulted in a reading of 9.3.

Feel better this morning though - another busy week ahead


----------



## Kaylz

@Rob51 I'd suggest you ask whoever deals with your care what to do in such incidents, as I'm not on mixed I dont have a clue but on basal/bolus you must never stop taking basal and as mixed is both in one I'm not sure it should completely be missed out but as I say ask for advice on such incidents, I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## zoombapup

4.9 this morning, but its brass monkeys outside!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Looks calmer outside, but I’ll check the state of the rivers before I venture out, in 2007 the bridge at the bottom of the village was washed away.


----------



## eggyg

Morning and a much better pre ablutions 6.4. The little town we are staying in was cut off from the outside world yesterday so we just had a walk up Offa’s Dyke to the highest golf course in England, Bradnor Hill. It’s a long way for a game of golf! We were wet, muddy, windswept and lost at one point. It was great fun. We didn’t bump into anyone else, I wonder why? Today is the day of the funeral, hopefully the roads are open. It’s not until this afternoon but we’re going to go into Hereford early. I’ve never been to the funeral of a close friend before, can’t say I’m looking forward to it but I’m here to pay my respects to her and her family. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Morning and a much better pre ablutions 6.4. The little town we are staying in was cut off from the outside world yesterday so we just had a walk up Offa’s Dyke to the highest golf course in England, Bradnor Hill. It’s a long way for a game of golf! We were wet, muddy, windswept and lost at one point. It was great fun. We didn’t bump into anyone else, I wonder why? Today is the day of the funeral, hopefully the roads are open. It’s not until this afternoon but we’re going to go into Hereford early. I’ve never been to the funeral of a close friend before, can’t say I’m looking forward to it but I’m here to pay my respects to her and her family. Have a good day everyone.


I hope you manage to get there without any problems and it goes well, my first was when I was about 13 after one of our close friends drowned in the local river, it wasnt easy to get through but then again we were all still kids ourselves, thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* for me today.  
Calm and clear blue skies (at the moment) - I hope it lasts. 
Have a safe day.

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.5 this morning after having a small can of Coke for a 4.6 at 3am. Gastroparesis is having great fun at the moment


----------



## Toucan

6.6 this morning.
Weather here, is the calm after the storm now, and even some sunshine. 
News reports for many areas look devastating though. Hope no one is too badly effected.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6 exactly here.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I haven't posted for a few days due to being a bit busy and the worse for wear on Sat and being a bit disappointed that a House Special didn't materialise for me but my last few fasting results have been as follows:-

6.5 this morning
6.1 yesterday
7.9 Sat (after a heavy night Friday when I shared a very nice bottle of red with my brother in law whilst out for a delicious celebratory dinner) it took a couple of 1 unit corrections through the night/morning to achieve that reading though)
7.0 Fri
5.3 Thurs (Oh so close to that hoped for HS!)
4.5 Wed
5.8 Tue
On the whole I am very happy with these readings (even if there isn't an HS!) as they are reasonably consistent compared to my usual randomness and pretty much in range.... maybe a year in, I am starting to get the hang of this diabetes lark.... it was my Diaversary on Thurs.


----------



## Neens

5.8 which is not surprising as had a treat filled weekend.


----------



## Snowwy

Hi @rebrascora , interested in your post but excuse my ignorance. .
What is a 'House Special' 
Hope I am not being rude to ask

Snowwy


----------



## rebrascora

Snowwy said:


> Hi @rebrascora , interested in your post but excuse my ignorance. .
> What is a 'House Special'
> Hope I am not being rude to ask
> 
> Snowwy


No of course not!
A House Special or HS is 5.2 which is considered to be the optimum fasting reading to attain. It is really just a bit of fun to provide a target and something to celebrate when achieved even if it is more by chance than good management (in my case at least) although there are some members of the forum who definitely fall into the latter case as they achieve it much more regularly than others. I think I have only managed one fasting HS in the past year whereas some people achieve 2 in a week! Not something to get hung up about but definitely gives you a boost when you achieve it!


----------



## Snowwy

rebrascora said:


> No of course not!
> A House Special or HS is 5.2 which is considered to be the optimum fasting reading to attain. It is really just a bit of fun to provide a target and something to celebrate when achieved even if it is more by chance than good management (in my case at least) although there are some members of the forum who definitely fall into the latter case as they achieve it much more regularly than others. I think I have only managed one fasting HS in the past year whereas some people achieve 2 in a week! Not something to get hung up about but definitely gives you a boost when you achieve it!



Ah thank you so much, I thought it might be a nice bottle of red...
Now I understand and far more iimportant( although the red is attractive! )

Maybe next time...


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.5 @ 9.25am


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  So far I have had a fun filled , not, couple of hours , just waiting for the Imodium to calm the partying  down lol.  Lactose intolerance at its best   Apologies TMI .
When it was safe I scanned a 6.0


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS.
 
.....and looking forward to the Upgrade. I wonder what surprises are in store for us? 

Restless night with RLS arrrggghh! A waking NOT but monitor chucked out a 6.4 @ 05:45am. Not bad considering naughty snacks at the midnight hour!

See you all later today or tomorrow. Stay safe and well until we meet again!
WL


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.2 this morning for me.


----------



## Hazel

Morning chums - 5.9 today.

Just been watching the terrible floods on TV.

Stay safe people


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning,  4.2.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 on the sensor. 6.0 on the finger.

Eye scan this aft so the sun will probably be breaking through the clouds.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK congratulations on the house special! 

Good morning guys, got a couple of hours sleep last night, mattress needs sorted though as a few inch gap between the wardrobe doors and mattress so head kept falling in between and has given me a bit of a sore neck 

Abbott finally resolved an issue for me yesterday after first contacting them about it on the 31st January! 

Anyways 4.8 for me and seems calmer thank goodness as off out to the nurse for 9:30 and will pop into Lidl on the way down for necessary stock of salami 

Have a good day folks and see you all after the big change  
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  5.7 here


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.9 for this morning 

Calm but cold morning on doggy walk wonder if Dennis has moved on


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.1 all night long, aided by 4 judicious JBs.

Nice HS @ColinUK.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> I hope you manage to get there without any problems and it goes well, my first was when I was about 13 after one of our close friends drowned in the local river, it wasnt easy to get through but then again we were all still kids ourselves, thoughts are with you xx


My youngest daughter, who’s 27, has already been to two funerals of school friends. Shocking! Yesterday was better than I thought, it was standing room only which was lovely to see. Her daughter did a lovely eulogy about her mum and at the wake there was a board of photos of Janette and quite a few of us both together during our Bay City Rollers phase. It gave everyone a laugh. All in all a lovely celebration of her life.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, despite doing exactly the same thing as yesterday overnight, apart from the glass of red wine, which produced a 4.4. That’s diabetes for you.


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone 6.1 for me this morning. Although I had a good day, I got a late evening carb craving, and as may grandson is staying, more than usual carbs in the house and temptation became too much. (Crumpets with butter and jam)

Looks like a calm weather day today, so we should be able to get out for a walk to compensate a bit.
Not sure exactly when the site makeover is - but see you all on the other side!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 6.8 today, happy with that after the c**p I ate yesterday. 
Back home after our few days in Herefordshire, could we have went to a worse place? The flooding in and around Hereford is terrible, we got out of the little town we’d been staying in, was just passable and ventured into Hereford for the funeral. As we were there mega early we wandered around the city, which is lovely, and visited the cathedral and went down to the River Wye, OMG! I have never seen anything like it. I’ve added a photo of the Victoria Bridge just off Castle Green in the city of Hereford. 
Got to the funeral ok, which went fine, but trying to get to the wake in a village pub involved lots of detours and turning back a couple of times, did eventually get there and we celebrated my lovely friend’s all too short life. Got home at 10 last night. 
So time to unpack and put on a wash and life returns to normal. Have a great day.


----------



## Bloden

Glad you got back home safely @eggyg. There were a few new “lakes” on our way back from Swansea on Sunday but the roads weren’t affected thankfully. My heart goes out to all those affected, it really does!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.0 today 

Tuesday means foot clinic time - please be stable I’m begging you 

Glad you’re home @eggyg the floods are vast, I saw the Severn yesterday visiting my Mum- it’s devastating for people.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 this morning, can't imagine how devastating it must be to have your home or business flooded like that.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6 *for me this morning. 
I think Dennis has blown himself out. 

Have a good Tuesday everyone.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Tuesday means foot clinic time - please be stable I’m begging you


Good luck Flower I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> 5.6 this morning. Running in the mid-5s currently instead of the usual low-5s. Don't know why.
> 
> Sunny start but now beginning to cloud over, and rain forecast for later. However, what's more interesting is that I can see a cat on the roof of one of our neighbours. How did it get up there, and more to the point how is it going to get down?
> 
> Hope no one's been flooded. Some awful scenes on the news.
> 
> Martin


I hope that cat hadn’t heard that you were about to be flooded!


----------



## Ljc

Anitram said:


> 5.6 this morning. Running in the mid-5s currently instead of the usual low-5s. Don't know why.
> 
> Sunny start but now beginning to cloud over, and rain forecast for later. However, what's more interesting is that I can see a cat on the roof of one of our neighbours. How did it get up there, and more to the point how is it going to get down?
> 
> Hope no one's been flooded. Some awful scenes on the news.
> Martin


We used to have a cat that could regularly be found sunning itself on the bedroom widow ledge upstairs .
With no easy means if getting up there  other than climbing the brick wall.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks

Very happy with this

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.7 for me...
@Ljc Well done!!!

Cheers Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

good morning all,  from a cold but dry Cumbria (for now)  my reading for today is 5.7


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

 Well the forum certainly is a change, not sure how I feel about it at the moment to be honest lol

 It’s a low 4.4 for me today, nurse went well, there isn’t even an ETA on when the Sayana Press will be available again now but she reckoned to stay on Depo all I’d have to do was speak to either the health centre’s pharmacist or a GP and there shouldn’t be a problem as my consultant advised staying put as well, also surprised that I put an online repeat in for test strips on Monday at 80m and had a text from the chemist yesterday afternoon saying they were ready to be picked up already! 

Anyway better head as on my phone and down to 30% power and will be a while until I can get it on charge lol, have a nice day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.9 for me.

Yesterday afternoon stayed nicely murky for the eye scan. The guy before me sits a few desks away from me it work. Small world.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.2 for this morning

Lovely cold morning with little wind


----------



## Bloden

A FF and a HS @Ljc!

Morning all. 4.7 here.

Bit bright, this new look forum. The colours remind me of my health centre LOL. And I seem to have lost my emojis - how do I get them back?!


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A 7 for me. Dunno why, did nothing different. Ho hum. I’ll take solace in the half pound loss on the scales instead


----------



## Grannylorraine

A  straight 7 for me as well.  

@Ljc congrats on you'd HS


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 5.1- ooh so close! 

Great HS work @Ljc 

Foot clinic- as you were- non healing fractures, stay in a cast unless I ‘want’ a below knee amputation. No thanks, I’ll hobble on and try and avoid any disasters that would leave me no choice.


----------



## Ljc

Just getting ready to bolus for brekkie, seems my meter has got stuck lol


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. New emojis!  (just practising)


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 5.1- ooh so close!
> 
> Great HS work @Ljc
> 
> Foot clinic- as you were- non healing fractures, stay in a cast unless I ‘want’ a below knee amputation. No thanks, I’ll hobble on and try and avoid any disasters that would leave me no choice.



Very nearly.  Maybe 5.2 tomorrow

Giving you and your recalcitrant foot a gentle ((((((Hug))))))


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning a 3.4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 on this newly styled forum.  
I'm having to strain reading the light coloured text (in the signature section) even though I've got the page zoom level at 150%.  
Is it just my tired old eyes? 

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone, and good to see you all on our updated shiny bright forum.

A bad one for me this morning 7.5 - I am not doing well with all the 'grandson food' in the house. He is great fun to have around though, I just need to focus on him a bit more and stay away from the kitchen cupboards!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A lovely 6.1, that’s because I’m home and not tempted to be eating pies, chips, buffet food, these are just examples and  might have been eaten on our weekend away! 

 Late on parade as it’s half term and the three youngest little cherubs will be turning up very shortly, so have been running around like the proverbial blue you know what!

Have a nice day and fingers crossed it stays calm and dry.

PS still thinking about the new look forum will get back to you on it but in the meantime I’m taking @everydayupsanddowns advice and doing “ bite sizes” as I am guilty of rambling on.


----------



## Ljc

Toucan said:


> Morning everyone, and good to see you all on our updated shiny bright forum.
> 
> A bad one for me this morning 7.5 - I am not doing well with all the 'grandson food' in the house. He is great fun to have around though, I just need to focus on him a bit more and stay away from the kitchen cupboards!


Before my dx I never realised just hw dangerous kitchen cupboards could be .


----------



## Bloden

Keep on rambling @eggyg - words and walks. I look fwd to your bite size chunks of busy life!

Oh yeah, kitchen cupboards...I live with a professional snacker. I’m not a huge fan of Pot Noodle or crisps but find myself wanting them cos hubby’s always eating them. Yuck!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. This is getting boring now


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.3 today

Hope all is well, enjoy your day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning12.3 after a piece of cheese at 02:00  down to 6.7 after a small NR adjustment. More rain today but my heart goes out to the people in the flooded areas, not sure about the new upgrade yet although seems to be working ok. Latest HbA1c result 32.


Congratulations on HS @Ljc.

No change with foot @Flower thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}

Take care folks we got more nasty weather coming, stay safe dry and warm.


----------



## zoombapup

Got a 5.8 this morning, although I've been feeling a bit dizzy on and off this morning, which is new. Maybe coming down with something.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  I had an appointment at the eye clinic yesterday, not knowing whether it was the glaucoma one or the macular oedema one. I did the chart thing, but the nurse didn't put any drops in so I thought, 'Ah, must be the glaucoma one as the drops interfere with the pressure (they raise it). However, I was then taken for the scan photos, so wasn't entirely sure  When I went in to see the consultant it was the one I last saw for the glaucoma - but then he started discussing the oedema! Very confusing! Anyway, it turned out it was the oedema appointment, and despite my concerns that the condition was getting worse and I might need the injections (it had risen on the past two occasions), it had actually improved to a much better level!

So, first time since diagnosis that I wasn't given the drops for a retinopathy scan, and despite my HbA1c increasing by 20% last time (from 40 to 48, so still good) the outcome appeared to be an improvement rather than making things worse


----------



## Neens

Congrats @Ljc 
5.4 for me yesterday and today.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.3 on this newly styled forum.
> I'm having to strain reading the light coloured text (in the signature section) even though I've got the page zoom level at 150%.
> Is it just my tired old eyes?
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Dez



I can’t see the signatures at all on iPhone.


----------



## Ditto

Cripes, what's this? If it ain't broke why fix it. 

7.6 @ 11.07am after a stressful night with the paramedics out for Mum having fallen again.
5.7 @ 8.37am yesterday, I think I went really high after stupid eating and stress, then came right back down.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning12.3 after a piece of cheese at 02:00  down to 6.7 after a small NR adjustment. More rain today but my heart goes out to the people in the flooded areas, not sure about the new upgrade yet although seems to be working ok. Latest HbA1c result 32.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Ljc.
> 
> No change with foot @Flower thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Take care folks we got more nasty weather coming, stay safe dry and warm.


Great result Ted, good to see x


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Cripes, what's this? If it ain't broke why fix it.
> 
> 7.6 @ 11.07am after a stressful night with the paramedics out for Mum having fallen again.
> 5.7 @ 8.37am yesterday, I think I went really high after stupid eating and stress, then came right back down.


Sorry to hear about your mum and hope she is ok x


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.8 for me today  I had an appointment at the eye clinic yesterday, not knowing whether it was the glaucoma one or the macular oedema one. I did the chart thing, but the nurse didn't put any drops in so I thought, 'Ah, must be the glaucoma one as the drops interfere with the pressure (they raise it). However, I was then taken for the scan photos, so wasn't entirely sure  When I went in to see the consultant it was the one I last saw for the glaucoma - but then he started discussing the oedema! Very confusing! Anyway, it turned out it was the oedema appointment, and despite my concerns that the condition was getting worse and I might need the injections (it had risen on the past two occasions), it had actually improved to a much better level!
> 
> So, first time since diagnosis that I wasn't given the drops for a retinopathy scan, and despite my HbA1c increasing by 20% last time (from 40 to 48, so still good) the outcome appeared to be an improvement rather than making things worse


That’s great news Alan, so pleased you don’t need those injections x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Cripes, what's this? If it ain't broke why fix it.
> 
> 7.6 @ 11.07am after a stressful night with the paramedics out for Mum having fallen again.
> 5.7 @ 8.37am yesterday, I think I went really high after stupid eating and stress, then came right back down.


Oh dear Ditto ~ I'm so sorry to read about your dear mum. I trust she hasn't broken any bones. No doubt the shock of falling will have stressed her as well as yourself. ((((GENTLE HUGS)))) I'm understanding your need to eat yourself silly but thankfully you got your bg under control, well done. Take care hun.

WL x


----------



## Ljc

@Northerner , that is good new about your eyes and you escaped the the eye drops


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Cripes, what's this? If it ain't broke why fix it.
> 
> 7.6 @ 11.07am after a stressful night with the paramedics out for Mum having fallen again.
> 5.7 @ 8.37am yesterday, I think I went really high after stupid eating and stress, then came right back down.


So sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she is ok now and that you have recovered from the shock of it all


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 6.3 on the  finger.   No Idea what happened overnight as I completely forgot  to start my new sensor when I went to bed, i only discovered my mistake when I epwoke up suddenly with a pretty urgent need for a wee and a bit wobbly , it’s one of my hypo signs,  luckily I did not avail myself of those yucky glucose tabs as I obviously didn’t need to.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  7.8 today.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Ditto sorry to hear about your mum
@Northerner good news in your appointment.

6.8 for me today, but as I forgot to take my meter upto bed with me I had already been up and about for a few minutes first.  But still an improvement on yesterday.  My eating is still a bit offshore need to rein that back in.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. I had crisps and bread yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.0 for me this morning, but higher than I've been so slightly unnerving 

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Ruining a bit late so have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning

Bit windy out there this morning


----------



## zoombapup

I got a 5.4 this morning after being < 5 for most of yesterday. I guess that tallies.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Was supposed to be watching daughter ride today (cross country lesson) but needless to say, with more heavy wind and rain forecast and the ground sodden, it’s been cancelled.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 5.8 this morning after entertaining grandson yesterday.
Went to see 'shark in the park' at local theatre 

Have a blessed day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A Libre 5.2 for me.

Ych a fi (yuk! in Welsh), it’s slabog (foul) out there. Oh well, the dogs still want their walk.


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A much nicer 6.1 this morning for me. 
and the scales show a pound and a half on.

why I can’t have both going in the right direction is beyond me


----------



## eggyg

A nice 6.3 on a not so nice morning. I’m sure we’ll be all growing webbed feet shortly. How much more rain can this wee country take?
 Got the old crampons ready for tackling the ironing pile later, then got to do a ‘big’ shop or should I just get some ‘ bits’ for the time being? Ah, decisions, decisions. #firstworldproblems
Have a grand day and stay dry if at all possible.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all I had a reading of 7.4 this morning


----------



## SueEK

6 on the nose for me today. Very windy here in Brighton. Dog has done something to her dew claw again so has to go to the vet again today to be sedated and have it removed. She squealed for England yesterday when vet was checking it, grandson in tears and dogs in waiting room agitated - all good fun. Also had the dentist and not good news there, one tooth has ‘died’ and two others need periodontal treatment, last time it cost me £1300, not sure I can afford it this time and may have to lose them. Have spent the last 35 years, since being diagnosed with gum disease in my early 20s, taking really good care and seeing hygienist every 3 months- I hate the dentists. Still have to be sensible and know there are people with a lot worse things.
Have a good day all, stay safe and warm x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* this morning. 
In a Victor Meldrew voice _"I don't believe it! It hasn't rained in the last half hour."  _
That won't last.

Stay dry y'all

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.5 today

Damp, wet, miserable with a wind chill of what seems like -10
Baltic, brrr!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on a blustery day, laundry all washed and dried thank goodness for tumble driers.  Dentist tomorrow one filling needed more money more pain,  hope your Dentist looks after you @SueEK and doesn`t charge you a fortune.

@Bloden  congratulations on HS..

Well done on eye result and HbA1c @Northerner.

How's Mum today @Ditto?

Well you all know the weather has got it in for us for a while so stay as safe and warm as you can, take care folks.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Blustery and heavy rain here. 

7.7 @ 9.09am this morning and yesterday 7.6 @ 11.07am.

I'm watching a royals documentary, very interesting. 

I am 14 7.8 and this day last year I was 15 11. I only drink water and the occasional coffee as it's supposed to be good for one's liver. 

I hope you all have a splendid day. I am going to my flat to feed Binky, have a shower and a nap and generally chill out. I don't actually like being over there when it's bad weather, the front of the flat gets the brunt of it, the balcony. I'm frightened of the wind! Wimp. Heh?

Good grief, all that money!!! @SueEK 

Well done on eye result and HbA1c @Northerner



> How's Mum today @Ditto?


 Up all night, on the hour every hour, I'm living in a nightmare, hope it stops when she gets over this bug, but it'll be ages as it comes back, my cough is back agh.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
After wrestling with the control solutions on a new batch of strips, I managed a 5.2 this morning! 

Have a blessed day everyone


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All,   Bit of a panic in me when did last nights 6.30pm ready it was a 11.8 which is high for me but 2 an 1/2 hrs later it was back to 6.6 not sure why it did this anybody any ideals (they was no food or drink involved)  and this morning ready is a 6.5 so not 100% what went on last night and I do take it  11.8 was high it seem to be for me ?


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> Good morning All,   Bit of a panic in me when did last nights 6.30pm ready it was a 11.8 which is high for me but 2 an 1/2 hrs later it was back to 6.6 not sure why it did this anybody any ideals (they was no food or drink involved)  and this morning ready is a 6.5 so not 100% what went on last night and I do take it  11.8 was high it seem to be for me ?


Could it have been a dodgy test strip?


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> Good morning All,   Bit of a panic in me when did last nights 6.30pm ready it was a 11.8 which is high for me but 2 an 1/2 hrs later it was back to 6.6 not sure why it did this anybody any ideals (they was no food or drink involved)  and this morning ready is a 6.5 so not 100% what went on last night and I do take it  11.8 was high it seem to be for me ?


Personally I would've washed my hands and retested, could you have had residue on your hands from anything that might've affected it? I'd always retest that if its unusual for you xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A higher 6.7 for me, no idea why, stressing when my body cant decide what it wants 

Very blustery and cold here this morning, OT coming between 9-4, wish they just gave a time or a shorter window at least

Anyway have a nice day 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Kaylz said:


> Personally I would've washed my hands and retested, could you have had residue on your hands from anything that might've affected it? I'd always retest that if its unusual for you xx


Thanks @Kaylz  and @Snowwy  something to take on board as I'm still on a learning curve here


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me

Friday seems to have been a long time coming this week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks
I hop3 you all have a good day

I hope my BGs  behave themselves better for the rest of today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.3 this morning after a small can of Coke during the night.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Haven't heard that expression since I left Wales back in 1972. I'll wager everyone who's not Welsh is now wondering how it's pronounced (not how it looks, everyone..!)
> 
> Martin


Ych a fi sounds like this: uh-char (the ch is like in loch) vee. Hahaha, chwarae teg ( fair do’s).

Morning all.  6.3 here.


----------



## zoombapup

5.5 here. Cold out, and going to chinese restaurant tonight. Time for a spike!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning

It’s the weekend and I have a week off work yeah


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Wet and windy this morning, and the weather is rubbish too! Boom boom! A very disappointing and unexplained 8.2 today. I suspect the Diabetes Fairy flew in on Dennis’ coat tails. Got the little darlings today, mum bringing them about 9.30, let’s see how long they last before they say they’re hungry and raid the biscuit cupboard. I’ll start the book....9.55am. Have a fab day. TGIF!


----------



## Toucan

Still up at 6.6 so need to 'get a grip' today. - Still eating more carbs and blaming it on the 'grandson staying here effect'
But he is leaving today ( will miss him) - so all left-over food temptations, will get packed in his bag to take back home. and no excuse for higher reading tomorrow.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3 *this Friday morning. 
Starting to get blowy again.  
Another storm coming in?
Esmerelda is a good name. 

Stay safe and have a good weekend.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Lovely 5.7 for this morning, must be because I managed to test before getting out of bed. Extra pleased as went out last night with my friend and had a wonderful, beautiful, delicious, desperately missed spaghetti carbonara, yum yum yum it was gorgeous. I debated, dithered and agonised whether I should and then thought ‘no sod it’. As you might have gathered I really enjoyed it, 4 hours later 7.1 so it was worth it.
Going out with my daughter and 2 of the little ones, not sure where but will definitely be an active day.
Doggy is very quiet after her little procedure yesterday, having difficulty getting on bed/sofa as front paw dressed (had her dew claw removed). Just want to keep cuddling her but she wants to be left alone bless her.
Have a good day all x
PS had sent in sample to be tested for possible water infection - got a text yesterday to say I had tested negative for chlamydia and gonorrhoea and to test between sexual partners - hmm, been married for 34 years


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  A silly 9.2  today and I don't know why as I had very little to eat and what I did have I had more than enough NR to cover it.
Never mind, the Spring flowers are out, cyclamen, Tulips, begonias.  Wished I knew how to post a photo.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  A silly 9.2  today and I don't know why as I had very little to eat and what I did have I had more than enough NR to cover it.
> Never mind, the Sprimg flowers are out, cyclamen, Tulips, begonias.  Wished I knew how to post a photo.


Hi Michael, flowers sound lovely. On the reply box that you type into, bottom left there is an Attach files box, if you click on that it will take you to a choice where you can go into your photo library to post a photo. Hope that makes sense. X


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you. I do have trouble transferring my mobile photo's to my laptop - Kies is krap.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 for me this morning after an over indulgence last night, plus missing a dose of my canaglifizon yesterday morning, I forgot to grab the new box before work, and then forgetting my evening Metformin, so all in all could have been a lot worse.


----------



## MrDaibetes

6.0 this morning. Not a bad start to my day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.3 for me today at 4am when I got up for work.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 7.1 today.
Hope you all have a good Friday and a great weekend. Catching up with niece and nephews (3,5 and 8) tomorrow looking forward to it. I usually get into ‘trouble’ with the nephews last time I got put on the naughty step much to their amusement !


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5 today


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, very blustery here.

7.1 @ 8.55am which isn't bad if you knew the rubbish I'm eating. I can't seem to pull myself up, just meandering along oblivious. Trying to get on the SlimFast liver diet, leave the makings out daily, put them away when I get up and get out the frying pan. 

Where are the smileys? Nothing's lighting up for me.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Good morning all, very blustery here.
> 
> 7.1 @ 8.55am which isn't bad if you knew the rubbish I'm eating. I can't seem to pull myself up, just meandering along oblivious. Trying to get on the SlimFast liver diet, leave the makings out daily, put them away when I get up and get out the frying pan.
> 
> Where are the smileys? Nothing's lighting up for me.


The smileys are where they were on the top of the reply post, even have a few more to choose from. Hope your mum is doing better x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> got a text yesterday to say I had tested negative for chlamydia and gonorrhoea and to test between sexual partners - hmm, been married for 34 years


 that's a bit much IMO! xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> that's a bit much IMO! xx


Yes that will be on my notes now that I asked to be tested for it, will have to set them straight on that score when I next go in haha. Don’t think they have even tested for a water infection


----------



## Neens

Good afternoon 5.1 yesterday and 4.7 today but was a late morning test compared to most.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke up on a 5.0 this morning. 

However my daytime levels are going ridiculous currently. I was warned that the diabetes would become harder to control as the pregnancy progresses and it looks like it’s finally caught up with me.

This morning my usual breakfast sent me up to 8.1 whereas I don’t usually go above 7 with it. I just did a pre-tea test and am at 10.1. I haven’t eaten for hours. The consultant isn’t worried and knows I know to increase my insulin accordingly but I hate that I’ve gone from excellent control to being regularly high at the moment. With our history I’m terrified of hurting baby.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 6.9 with a straight up arrow


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.5 for me (although 3.7 if you believe my sensor  its starting to tail off, due to be changed tomorrow afternoo)

Treated myself to some different shower gel the other day, 2 original source scents, raspberry & rhubarb and raspberry & vanilla, think I'll try the rhubarb one out first (it's the little things lol)

Have a lovely weekend folks
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all well it's a 6.6 from me on this cold , wet and windy morning and the weekly average is 6.7 (oops  gone up by 0.1 from last week lol)


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning

Off to golf club shortly hoping to stay dry


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.
Would have been lower if I hadn't had to sort a post meal hypo.

Car in for MOT today. Breaks need fixing first though. Pedal went to the floor yesterday and they are very spongy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Baz. said:


> Good morning all well it's a 6.6 from me on this cold , wet and windy morning and the weekly average is 6.7 (oops  gone up by 0.1 from last week lol)


Well done Baz, another great weekly average


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!! 11.1 here - oops, that’s what happens when I go out for dinner and have some fun. You’re a big meanie, diabetes.

Wow, it was windy here last night. Stay safe ev1.

Great average @Baz.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. It’s been windy all night here too, kept waking up hearing it wuthering round the house.


----------



## Toucan

Hello Everyone
6.6 this morning. A good eating day yesterday, but it always seems to take a few days for readings to go back down after a 'splurge'
Could do with going for a really long walk - but looking out the window, I don't think I will!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. Which by my calculations gives me a 7 day waking average of 5.7


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* this morning. 
Bright and breezy today, and so is the weather. 

Have a safe day.

Dez


----------



## Ditto

SueEK said:


> The smileys are where they were on the top of the reply post, even have a few more to choose from. Hope your mum is doing better x



I can see them on the blue bar above, but they don't 'light up' for me to click on! Very frustrating. Wonder what I'm doing wrong? 

Morning all, very blustery here in Sale. 6.6 @ 5.19am. Think I must have gone very high after bowl of mash and onion gravy for tea, then back down again, plus stressed.

My Type 2 friend has been told her readings are 'off the scale.' Her own measurement just said Hi and wouldn't give numbers. Doc came out about other blood stuff but then said he'd send her results to the surgery and she must be seen before next week ie before the weekend. Her doc said she must be seen immediately so she phoned her surgery, but rather late in the day. When she phoned the receptionist told her she didn't just have her to deal with and has ignored her. Disgusting.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Drum roll please. 5.8, haven’t seen a 5 since Adam was a lad! Weird, as the previous two mornings of higher readings I’d been out for brisk 1.2/2 hour walks the day before. Yesterday I never left the house! Ah well that’s D for you. Going to the fishmongers this morning for two nice thick cod loins for a Spanish fish stew for tonight then daughter number two visiting and we’re going to start on the wedding invites for her wedding in July. It’s all go. Have a super Saturday.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> I can see them on the blue bar above, but they don't 'light up' for me to click on! Very frustrating. Wonder what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Morning all, very blustery here in Sale. 6.6 @ 5.19am. Think I must have gone very high after bowl of mash and onion gravy for tea, then back down again, plus stressed.
> 
> My Type 2 friend has been told her readings are 'off the scale.' Her own measurement just said Hi and wouldn't give numbers. Doc came out about other blood stuff but then said he'd send her results to the surgery and she must be seen before next week ie before the weekend. Her doc said she must be seen immediately so she phoned her surgery, but rather late in the day. When she phoned the receptionist told her she didn't just have her to deal with and has ignored her. Disgusting.


Oh dear sorry to hear about your friend and the receptionist sounds very unprofessional.
Do the smileys come up when you click on it?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Straight 8 again, but the indulgences continued and will be today, so as if tomorrow I will go back to eating well as I need to lose 1st by June for a wedding, which shouldn't be difficult, but not if I carry on they way I am at the moment.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, 2.8 for me


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. A bit high 8.5 today. Must be the scone I had as a treat for supper last night.
On way to meet niece and nephews and a day on a steam train. The big boys (Daddy and Uncle) are looking forward to it most I think - new camera at the ready.....sister and I are looking forward to the coffee shops along the way 
Found elderly neighbour seemingly unconscious from a bad hypo yesterday - she’s ok. Pleased I knew what to do. Scared me a bit as I suddenly thought for the 1st time oh that’s how I must be to people sometimes.

hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Neens

My waking is 4.1 
Do I need to worry.
Not feeling any symptoms.


----------



## Baz.

SueEK said:


> Well done Baz, another great weekly average


Thanks @SueEK


----------



## Mephistophlillie

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 this morning. Nothing wrong with that



snap. 5.8 this morning when I woke up.

just finished a bracing 5 mile walk on the seafront and having a *huge* Americano in Costa while my feet cooldown


----------



## Snowwy

Morning, 5.7 for me today.
Off to Worthing for the weekend, hope it stays dry... 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto with readings of HI your friend ideally should have been sent to hospital and also checked for ketones, if they still haven't been dealt with I'd advise them to call 111 for help, HI is generally produced over 30mmol which is very dangerous obviously so please tell them to seek help immediately xx


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Morning, 5.7 for me today.
> Off to Worthing for the weekend, hope it stays dry...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


It’s windy and cold down here, wrap up warm and have a good day


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.1 with a 2unit NR adjustment 6.2 now.  Been absent for a couple of days been busy with paper work and Dentist yesterday, went Hypo on the bus after Dentist managed to test 2.1 6 JB`s managed to stop the shaking and normal Hypo symptoms.  Still weathering here although the sun is trying to get through the clouds no chance, got to catch up with forum after absenteeism so I`ll have a read of posts and reply accordingly.

Take care folks more storms to come stay safe enjoy your weekend.


----------



## rebrascora

Neens said:


> My waking is 4.1
> Do I need to worry.
> Not feeling any symptoms.


No need to worry. Between 4 and 7 is fine and even if you were in the high 3s it is not a big deal. I would be exceptionally happy with a 4.1 particularly for a Type 2.
I went to bed on a 5.0 and woke up to a 3.9 this morning which will do nicely. Currently 4.9 so today is going really well so far. Out tonight for a meal so things might get blown out of the water later but will do my best to make sensible choices.


----------



## Neens

rebrascora said:


> No need to worry. Between 4 and 7 is fine and even if you were in the high 3s it is not a big deal. I would be exceptionally happy with a 4.1 particularly for a Type 2.
> I went to bed on a 5.0 and woke up to a 3.9 this morning which will do nicely. Currently 4.9 so today is going really well so far. Out tonight for a meal so things might get blown out of the water later but will do my best to make sensible choices.



Thanks @rebrascora for the reassurance - realise the levels themselves are in normal range - but have had the lowest and highest readings ever today. So did panic. 

Well done on your levels.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## Snowwy

Morning 6.3 today after a joyous trip to the Harvester!

Blessings, Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

morning all it's a high (for me ) 7.8 this morning and it's still cold and wet and windy out there


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Barely slept a wink last night, that wind was so wild up here I couldn't get slept doe it, seems to have calmed down now though! 

Ah well never mind a 5.5 for me this morning, feeling like I've got a touch of the cold and insulin has been upped over the last few days, hopefully it wont last too long but that's what you get when Bruce's mate at work coughs and splutters everywhere and inside the welders helmet! 

Hope you all have a lovely sunday 
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

A little high for me today at 6.2 but still fine in the scheme of things.

Off to the gym.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from the rather windy east Kent coast.  
Went to bed on 6.9 woke to 6.8, all due to a piece of of late night coffee cake ,  I don’t think the mug of coffee had to wash it down had much to do wilth it. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.0 here. It’s been very windy overnight again. Third Sunday in a row that I shall set off for riding wondering if there’ll be a fallen tree blocking the roads.


----------



## Toucan

Morning all, 5.8 for me this morning, so getting back under control, and cupboards and fridge now cleared of undesirable carbs.

Forecast here is for a warmer day today, so maybe a chance to get out into the garden and start a tidy up.
Concerned though that there is a serious decline in number of small birds on the feeders since the storms.


----------



## khskel

Morning all on this surprisingly calm Sunday morning.

Car remains in garage due to breaks failing on the way to the MOT at least I wasn't going any great distance.

Succumbed to temptation and ordered a flute which I should get on Monday. Never played one before but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A lovely 5.3 for me today, and a 3 lb drop on the scales.

smile on my face as I’m off out on my walk this morning. No rain will make me grumpy today. 

have a good day folks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 this morning.  
Steel grey sky, but it's supposed to be sunny later. 
Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today, really windy here.  Not much happening today. Watched the Downton Abbey film last night, was good. Doesn’t take much to make me happy. Have a good day all x


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Damp but calmer. 6.9 for me, exactly what I went to bed on, so can’t grumble. We’ve been promised a rain free day and sunny intervals, so Mr Eggy and I are going on one of epic city walks. Obviously the lakes and fells are out because of all the rain we’ve had but luckily we live in a beautiful city with riverside walks suitable for bikes, buggies, wheelchairs and wimps like us! Have a spectacular Sunday and hope it’s dry and not too windy wherever you are.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 here.
A lie-in and a half this morning- oops.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on another miserable day  light bulb changing day and curtain hanging only trouble is I have to climb the step ladder (gulp) so panic alarm is at the ready. Coming back from the club yesterday after watching the rugby I go through a park with a large duck pond which had overflowed onto the pathways so had to walk on the grass, bad mistake. My feet sank through grass and into the mud underneath, shoes filled up with mud and made folks walking in the park smile very loudly. got home ditched shoes and socks and very nearly feet. Hey HO.

Wales gave it away @Anitram.

@Mephistophlillie doing well with the weight loss, keep it up.

Enjoy your day folks more weather to come so take care.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All 

6.1. Had a great day on the steam train (Worth Valley) where the Railway Children was filmed - I love that film! Had lunch in Haworth (Bronte sisters). Nephews up to mischief but we didn’t get told off! And niece as cute as ever.

Back to work tomorrow  So best double check I’ve done everything.
Have a great Sunday ........ Rugby  can England win?!


----------



## Neens

After yesterday I'm having a day off BG readings today, went for a morning walk with Mr G (should have waited for this sunshine) and I've spent sometime looking at food diary printables instead.   Huge thanks to everyone who stepped in yesterday to help me and educate me. Maybe in the future when people are diagnosed there will be a microchip with all medical/scientific info so they will instantly be an expert at managing the condition.
@Ditto sorry to hear about your friend - that is a terrible way to be treated!  @eggyg  your joy at 5.8 made me smile.


----------



## zoombapup

After a 6.4 yesterday having had some carb-heavier meals, had a 5.0 this morning. I guess I've recovered a bit from that. Will test in a bit and see what I've got after just having had some chaffles.


----------



## Ditto

SueEK said:


> Do the smileys come up when you click on it?


 No, I've just tried it now, they are a pale blue bar but the icons are faded so I can't click on them. I must go and peruse the appropriate thread and stop mithering in here but thank you for your help Sue x

Afternoon all. I am being stupid as usual, have been very ill with eating, I just want to comfort eat as I have all my life and now I really really can't. Today has been another eye opener. I'm having a measuring day. I don't think I'll be able to do SlimFast liver diet due to Type 2. I will have a SlimFast shake around 5 and then measure but I know what's going to happen! I just don't know what to do really, I have nasty symptoms all the time now and even if I eat a lot I lose weight on a daily basis. Ironic.

8.7 @ 11.01am I had a lie in! Makes a change from being up at 4.
After 4 small rounds Warburtons small toastie loaf spread with Anchor butter and 2 fried eggs with fried garlics I was 12.5 @ 1.03pm after an hour!!!! Agh.
8.5 @ 2.26pm. 

I don't know whether I'm coming or going. 

Thank you Kaylz, my friend won't phone the ambulance or 111 as she's frightened of going in hospital in case she doesn't come back out! The doctor will be coming to see her next week for all her other ailments so hopefully she will be seen to then re her type 2. She has bought in Wiltshire Foods diabetic less sugar foods to eat.


----------



## Ditto

zoombapup said:


> After a 6.4 yesterday having had some carb-heavier meals, had a 5.0 this morning. I guess I've recovered a bit from that. Will test in a bit and see what I've got after just having had some chaffles.


What the heck are chaffles!?


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had great readings all day yesterday until I went out for a meal last night. I was supposed to be ordering something sensible (ie. low carb) but I was late and everyone else had ordered so I just plumped for the slow roasted belly pork with apple mash and black pudding and port sauce which came with a dish of cauli, broccoli and carrots. Jabbed myself 5 units and didn't eat all the mash. Ordered a cheese board for afters without biscuits but it came with an apple which I did eat..... and enjoyed. Was 11.6, when I got to the car to drive home so I gave myself another 2 units. Got home and changed and headed out to do evening stables (midnight by this point) Got back in the house at 2am and was still reading 11.0 despite having done manual work mucking out etc. Gave myself another unit of NR before bed and increased my basal by 2 to deal with the cheese and woke up this morning to a fantastic 4.3, so I am giving myself a big pat on the back for how well I winged that one!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ditto said:


> What the heck are chaffles!?


Waffles but made from cheese and egg, no flour.  Think you can add flaxseed or other things.  I keep meaning to try them, but with my usual procrastination hasn't happened yet!


----------



## Neens

silentsquirrel said:


> Waffles but made from cheese and egg, no flour.  Think you can add flaxseed or other things.  I keep meaning to try them, but with my usual procrastination hasn't happened yet!


Oooh do you or @zoombapup have the recipe - I found a D-friendly waffle mix recipe but didn't save it and lost it somewhere on the internet!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Thank you Kaylz, my friend won't phone the ambulance or 111 as she's frightened of going in hospital in case she doesn't come back out! The doctor will be coming to see her next week for all her other ailments so hopefully she will be seen to then re her type 2. She has bought in Wiltshire Foods diabetic less sugar foods to eat.


With levels like that I'm surprised she's still getting around to be honest, no HCP in their right mind should leave someone with levels like that for days on end, I'm sorry but I don't think much of your friends attitude towards the situation either as it would be far safer than running that high to just go and get seen to and get it sorted, with those levels she needs insulin to get them  down not diabetic less sugar foods when its not even just sugar that's doing it xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Snow!  First of the winter here, a couple of inches. Good news is that I don't have to venture out in it! Hope everyone is well, stay safe if affected by the bad weather  Hard to believe that this time there was a winter heatwave and we were basking in 21 C of glorious sunshine!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Went to bed on 6.2 and woke to a HS 
Well the wind seems to have died down  , it’s strangely silent out there

Stay safe everyone, wrap up warm if you have yo go out.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 6.1 this morning in not so windy Worthing! Heading back home today, it's been a good break.
Wow @Northerner snow! Winter draws on a bit yet! ❄❄☃️
I suppose I should appreciate the 'new coat' 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 8.7 for this morning

Pouring rain so day indoors may tidy garage and wash down kitchen what a fantastic week off work hey oh the joys


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

 Got a busy couple of days this week, sign on tomorrow afternoon so that’s a trip through to the other town, dentist for a check up on Thursday morning, nice early one at 9:25 so at least that will get it out the way, no doubt will be needing some work done! Dad is supposed to be coming through on Sunday, its his birthday on the 28th so bought him Aldi’s own version of Bailey’s as the real deal isn’t in my price range at the moment and also a wee box of fudge, hopefully he’ll be happy with that!

6.5 for me and feeling less stuffy hopefully I'm on the mend, no snow here yet but apparently there will be, I dont see it happening though, shame as I love some snow and haven't seen a decent fall this winter 

Anyways hope you all have a lovely day and wrap up warm if your venturing out! 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. Would have been a HS if I hadn't gone back to sleep at 4.30 but still only 5.3 a couple of hours later.

Snow on the ground but it's turned to rain now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  From this snow filled part of Cumbria  , my reading today was 7.5 so still a little high for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Snow! How lovely...get outside and make some footprints.


----------



## Baz.

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.4 here.
> 
> Snow! How lovely...get outside and make some footprints.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A straight 8 for the 4th day in a row.


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Morning all 6.1 this morning in not so windy Worthing! Heading back home today, it's been a good break.
> Wow @Northerner snow! Winter draws on a bit yet! ❄❄☃
> I suppose I should appreciate the 'new coat'
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Currently... 


Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.4 here.
> 
> Snow! How lovely...get outside and make some footprints.


Actually snowing much heavier now since I took these


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. No snow here yet, I think we've got some forecast for later in the week. Those are seriously big snowflake, @Northerner!


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> A nice round 5.0 this morning after looking up the error code on my tester. Turns out it was a low battery. Why not say so, then? Why a code that you have to look up?


Some do just come up with a low battery warning rather than a code xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* this morning. 
A few inches of snow here, and by the looks of the sky, some more on the way. 

Stay warm, dry and safe wherever you are.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

Morming Everyone.
6.2 for me today.
Pancake day tomorrow, need to go and find the low-carb pancake recipes.


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A 6.3 for me this morning. Just updating while I remember.

I’ve been travelling to work since 6:45. I’m two miles from home.


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> View attachment 13286


Ooh more than us @Baz in the big city. Ours is nearly all gone!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up late and I forgot to check in! Must have been tired out after my 9.2 mile walk yesterday. A round 7 for me.
We did have some snow but it’s all but gone and changed to rain now. What a shame as we really haven’t had any, and @Northerner I remember this time last year, I was in the garden in my short sleeves, absolutely sweating after trimming my fuchsia bush. The British weather certainly keeps us on our toes.
Have a happy Monday, I’m staying in.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Not for me, I had one of my horrendous nocturnal hypo's.  Didn't know who I was, where I was, the bedroom trashed, the duvet soaking wet from where I had spilt half a ltre of water, the dogs doing their Harry Potter bit and hiding under the stairs. Once I regained some sort of normality I had to search the floor for sweets and biscuits from where they had been scattered!  Got  downstairs and then the violent shivering and shaking started, lasted an hour. I attribute the hypo to having started pruning the grape vines yesterday.  Up and down the stepladder and dragging it to other locations.  Pruning takes 3 or 4 days but to hell with it today, I'll do the washing instead, much less physical.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Not for me, I had one of my horrendous nocturnal hypo's.  Didn't know who I was, where I was, the bedroom trashed, the duvet soaking wet from where I had spilt half a ltre of water, the dogs doing their Harry Potter bit and hiding under the stairs. Once I regained some sort of normality I had to search the floor for sweets and biscuits from where they had been scattered!  Got  downstairs and then the violent shivering and shaking started, lasted an hour. I attribute the hypo to having started pruning the grape vines yesterday.  Up and down the stepladder and dragging it to other locations.  Pruning takes 3 or 4 days but to hell with it today, I'll do the washing instead, much less physical.


Very sorry to hear this Michael  Might be a good idea to reduce both basal and bolus insulin prior to doing any more pruning. I've found that I am prone to quite bad hypos if I do some type of physical work I am not accustomed to (gardening, in my case!) and try and preempt it by lowering doses beforehand - doesn't always work, but certainly makes things less severe 

I hope you recover well, and quickly


----------



## SueEK

O


Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Not for me, I had one of my horrendous nocturnal hypo's.  Didn't know who I was, where I was, the bedroom trashed, the duvet soaking wet from where I had spilt half a ltre of water, the dogs doing their Harry Potter bit and hiding under the stairs. Once I regained some sort of normality I had to search the floor for sweets and biscuits from where they had been scattered!  Got  downstairs and then the violent shivering and shaking started, lasted an hour. I attribute the hypo to having started pruning the grape vines yesterday.  Up and down the stepladder and dragging it to other locations.  Pruning takes 3 or 4 days but to hell with it today, I'll do the washing instead, much less physical.


Oh dear Michael that sounds terrible. I wish I could offer some decent advice but can’t. Just know that I am wishing you well xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 even after increasing my Basal by 3 units,  storms approaching from the north but no snow this end only wind and rain. Didn`t fall off step ladder yesterday ended up going to the club for an hours, the chef/cook is a T1 and somehow manages to get himself into DKA several times a year. Will not take any advice so always ends up in hospital for 3 or 4 days, I told him if he doesn`t get better control the Funeral Directors will be taking him away in a black bag, over the top of my head comes to mind.

@Ljc congratulations on HS.

@Northerner there`s something wrong with your camera its got white bits all over the screen.

Oh @Michael12421 so sorry you had that very bad hypo hope you are feeling better now, please take care {{{HUGS}}}.

Stay safe folks if it ain`t weathering now it will do, take care.


----------



## zoombapup

Had 5.8 on the meter this morning. Started monitoring BP too, because why not.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. No snow here yet, I think we've got some forecast for later in the week. Those are seriously big snowflake, @Northerner!


We're not as daft as @Northerner thinks we are ~ he's stuck bits of cotton wool on the window panes!!    
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

FOLKS
Went to bed on a 4.3 A first for a very long time, _after_ devouring 3 boiled eggs & 2 slices of Hovis Nimble wholemeal *with crusts cut off, for a late tea. Lovely soft bread.
8.1g carbs per slice
0.5g fat.....0.1g sats

This mornings reading 6.5. Disappointed but can't complain.

The gusty winds just won't abate in my neck of the woods ~ and its still freaking raining! When will it end.
Stay well & warm everyone. Spring is just around the corner (I'm wishing)
WL

Edited to add *with crusts cut off


----------



## silentsquirrel

Neens said:


> Oooh do you or @zoombapup have the recipe - I found a D-friendly waffle mix recipe but didn't save it and lost it somewhere on the internet!


Sorry, thought I had bookmarked it but seems I didn't.  In any case, I am not keen on giving recipes that I have not personally tested!
If you google chaffle recipes you will find plenty.

Perhaps @zoombapup will pass on the one they used.


----------



## Wirrallass

Neens said:


> Oooh do you or @zoombapup have the recipe - I found a D-friendly waffle mix recipe but didn't save it and lost it somewhere on the internet!


Hi Neens.
I have found a diabetic friendly waffle mix for you and posted it on the food/recipes thread. Click on the post title for full view.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Wirralass said:


> We're not as daft as @Northerner thinks we are ~ he's stuck bits of cotton wool on the window panes!!
> WL


Took me ages!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Took me ages!



WL


----------



## Neens

Thanks @silentsquirrel and @Wirralass


----------



## Snowwy

@Toucan , yes I could do with a low carb recipe for pancakes too!
Apparently I am in charge of them tomorrow.
Is it ok to eat them but not swallow...


----------



## Toucan

Snowwy said:


> yes I could do with a low carb recipe for pancakes too!
> Apparently I am in charge of them tomorrow.
> Is it ok to eat them but not swallow..


Hello @Snowwy 
I think last year, I just replaced the flour in a standard pancake recipe with almond flour. The result wasn't too bad although a bit crumbly and not good for tossing (but then that usually end in disaster for me anyway!). I did a savoury one filled with a chicken and veg mix, and a sweet one with some blueberries - no sugar though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Snowwy said:


> @Toucan , yes I could do with a low carb recipe for pancakes too!
> Apparently I am in charge of them tomorrow.
> Is it ok to eat them but not swallow...


Hi Snowwy. I've posted a pancake recipe in the food/recipes thread. Hope this is what you're looking for
WL


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, a 6.0 this morning...
Just shaping up to venture out at 7 am for a 5k run/walk.
Not really awake yet 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## Snowwy

My emoji 's dissappeared!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 4.5 this morning for me. However,y levels have been steadily rising in the day time for the last two weeks. I knew it would happen in pregnancy but it is starting to get me down. I’m even having to take insulin with the lunch I’ve been taking to work daily for months with no spike at all. Even with a few units of insulin yesterday I went up to 8.2 on it.

The tea I had yesterday only requires about 15 units of novorapid. I took 22 to err on the side of caution with it knowing the recent upward trend and still went up to 9.2 after it’s scaring me a little as I can’t risk hurting my baby.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . It’s  6.1 . Hello


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today 

Well, the snow had cleared by yesterday afternoon and we ended up with a lovely blue sky and rainbow


----------



## Baz.

good morning all,  and yeah it still wet here when will it stop   my reading today was 6.4 , hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.1 for this morning

Off on a bike ride after doggy walk it’s cold but dry today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Dry but still very cold here, off out to the other town this afternoon so hopefully it will stay dry, nothing worse than having to wait at a shelter less bus stop when its buxketing down 

Anyway 5.8 but no doubt that wont last through the day  just dont have a clue what's going on at the moment or how to fix it

Anyway have a good day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Let's hope today's journey to work doesn't take two hours again. One small stretch of flooding and the traffic was queuing from Skipton to Keighley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 this morning, now all my celebrations are over, I can get back to normal and get these numbers back into the 5s.


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> good morning all,  and yeah it still wet here when will it stop   my reading today was 6.4 , hope everyone has the best day possible


My thoughts exactly @Baz. When will it end?! We got so WET yesterday morning and the MUD, hahah, eek! Bloden looked like she was wearing kinky boots.

Morning all. 4.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, no idea where that came from! I slept very well, though, right up to the alarm, so maybe my brain cancelled its appointment with Dawn.


----------



## Mephistophlillie

6.3 for me, could be better. Could be worse.  3lbs off in total this week too. Got about a stone to go.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on, dare I say it, a dry, calm morning. I am proud to announce a 5.6! Blooming Nora that’s two fives in just a few days. Funnily enough though yesterday I did a bit fat nowt as the weather was so bad, yet the day before I had walked 9 miles and was 7 yesterday!
Hoping to get out for a walk today, I’m doing the #1000milechallenge, that’s 1000 miles walked in a year. I’m choosing to just count “ boots on” miles ie deliberate walks not just pootling around Tesco ( other supermarkets are available) or walking around the house. After a shaky start to the year with my back injury, I’m a wee bit behind and have done 102 miles so far. That leaves me with an average 3 miles a day to do, once the better weather is here I’ll be doing more than that.
Have a good day everyone and hope it stays dry for everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.4 yesterday
5.6 today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.7 *this morning. 
I like these mornings when the sun is up before me. 
Have a great Shrove Tuesday everybody.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Toucan

6.6 for me today.
Have a good pancake day everyone, and thanks for the recipes @Wirralass


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning; After the debacle of yesterday I decided to err on the side of caution and ate more carbs than usual and woke to a 7.3.


----------



## zoombapup

On a 5.9 this morning. Should see around 5ish midday I reckon. Going to have some bacon and chaffles I think.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning another 10.2 despite increasing overnight Basal by 3 units.  Weather is a bit haphazard beautiful sunshine until you get to the beach then black clouds over the sea all the way to Brittany and beyond. Dyson gets used today with the sun shining I can see fluffy bits on the carpets, I suppose I should wash the car !!!!! if I had one.

Have a good day folks enjoy any sun you get, take care.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Weather is a bit haphazard beautiful sunshine until you get to the beach then black clouds over the sea all the way to Brittany and beyond


When I lived in Folkestone I used to run along the seafront through Sandgate to Hythe, and you could see the French coast, and the big black storm clouds that would curl their way from there across in front of me, eventually hitting me head on  It was always a relief to turn at Hythe and have the wind on my back again!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7 something. I've sat down without my diary and I'm too bone idle to get up and get it. 

Torrential and sunny by turns here in Sale. I'm feeling proper perky as I had a decent sleep. Makes such a difference. Have a good Shrove everybody. What y'all giving up for Lent?


----------



## Snowwy

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7 something. I've sat down without my diary and I'm too bone idle to get up and get it.
> 
> Torrential and sunny by turns here in Sale. I'm feeling proper perky as I had a decent sleep. Makes such a difference. Have a good Shrove everybody. What y'all giving up for Lent?


Giving up for Lent... How about carbs


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was my consultant appointment today. I was very anxious last night and this morning as I put together a list of reasons why he should let me try Libre. He has been very conservative in the past and I was pretty sure he would palm me off again and just say I was doing well and we would see how I got on next time. 
Woke up to a bit of a disappointing 7.9. Gave myself 4 units of NR and headed down to the yard to do morning stables before breakfast. I did also do some squats before I left the house as I am experimenting to see if it will help insulin get going any quicker on a morning. Anyway, I got back for breakfast exactly an hour later to find I had let it go just a little too long and I was 3.4. Ate breakfast and had a shower and got ready for appt. and was 4.8 when I got in the car, so had to wait to come up to 5 to drive with a little help from a dextrose tablet. Was so anxious/stressed when I got to hosp. my BP was 140/95. (it was 120/70 last week at GP surgery) 
I saw a new lady doctor (just new to diabetes) and not the consultant. I went through my history with her and started on a few of my bullet points when she decided she needed to "consult" the consultant. I managed to get in to see him with her and he was really great today. We went through a few of my readings and he seemed to understand the problem and ..... drum roll please..... *HE SANCTIONED ME GETTING FREESTYLE LIBRE*. Can't tell you how absolutely delighted I am! Came out beaming and almost skipping with excitement! He even broached the subject of a pump at some point in the future but I don't feel that is something that interests me just yet. Not sure when it will actually happen as I have to wait for a place on a Libre course, but this has just really made my day/week/year even! Can you tell I'm ecstatic? I fully expected to get turned down. Really hope I find it as beneficial as most of you guys do. 
Anyway, sorry for the longwinded post but I just had to share my news with people who I knew would understand.
YIPPEE!!


----------



## Ljc

I hope you don’t have to wait too long for the course. And I hope you find the Libre a game changer like I have .


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks. Me too! Will update as soon as I hear anything as I will be totally unable to keep it to myself!


----------



## SueEK

So pleased for you @rebrascora x


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora oh my god that's amazing news, so happy for you!  I hate that the lead up to it seems very different on area though! Up here I had to book myself on the course and could have had it much sooner had I hadn't had to wait for someone to be available to get me there, mines started at 9am at the hospital 40 miles away so usual jump on a bus wasn't an option as there wasn't one early enough from my town to get me there or to the next town for a connecting bus xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me on this very chilly morning 

Fab news @rebrascora!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  Woke up feeling cold so the heatings gone apron a bit early and I am now sitting on the side of my bed , all wrapped up in my duvet till the place warms up a bit and I am brave enough to leave my snug nest to put the kettle on.  
4.3 when I first woke up am 4.9 now. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all well it's a 7.1 for me today , but at least the rain has stopped for now


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.7. Not bad after a nasty hypo last night after I’d eaten my dinner! (Roast chicken, roast veg and Yorkshire puddings). What happened there?!  Felt so bad with the ‘hypo headache after effect’ I went to bed at 730pm and slept until 2am then feel asleep again about 330. Feel tired now. Never mind looking forward to a day with the teenagers ! it’s getting close to GCSE season.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> Morning All. 6.7. Not bad after a nasty hypo last night after I’d eaten my dinner! (Roast chicken, roast veg and Yorkshire puddings). What happened there?!  Felt so bad with the ‘hypo headache after effect’ I went to bed at 730pm and slept until 2am then feel asleep again about 330. Feel tired now. Never mind looking forward to a day with the teenagers ! it’s getting close to GCSE season.
> Have a good day all.


Ack! So annoying when that happens!  Probably the mealtime insulin got to work before your food had started digesting, timing of insulin can be such a fine line sometimes  I've had my fair share of these kinds of hypos, hope your day goes well


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Frosty and cold today, it's fine I'm wrapping up and lazing on the sofa today lol

4.2 at 6an after a digestive biscuit for a 6.3 last night, should have maybe had a bit more given I'd been out and about, I can drop between getting up and 40 minutes later when I inject for breakfast so had a glucose tab and was 4.8 when I tested for breakfast

@Northerner I see you reacted to my FB post yesterday, it was one of 3 handicapped people that was out with their carer that stood up and another seat fell off! I emailed Stagecoach as soon as I got home! 

Have a great day folks! 
Xx


----------



## Mephistophlillie

rebrascora said:


> Well it was my consultant appointment today. I was very anxious last night and this morning as I put together a list of reasons why he should let me try Libre. He has been very conservative in the past and I was pretty sure he would palm me off again and just say I was doing well and we would see how I got on next time.
> Woke up to a bit of a disappointing 7.9. Gave myself 4 units of NR and headed down to the yard to do morning stables before breakfast. I did also do some squats before I left the house as I am experimenting to see if it will help insulin get going any quicker on a morning. Anyway, I got back for breakfast exactly an hour later to find I had let it go just a little too long and I was 3.4. Ate breakfast and had a shower and got ready for appt. and was 4.8 when I got in the car, so had to wait to come up to 5 to drive with a little help from a dextrose tablet. Was so anxious/stressed when I got to hosp. my BP was 140/95. (it was 120/70 last week at GP surgery)
> I saw a new lady doctor (just new to diabetes) and not the consultant. I went through my history with her and started on a few of my bullet points when she decided she needed to "consult" the consultant. I managed to get in to see him with her and he was really great today. We went through a few of my readings and he seemed to understand the problem and ..... drum roll please..... *HE SANCTIONED ME GETTING FREESTYLE LIBRE*. Can't tell you how absolutely delighted I am! Came out beaming and almost skipping with excitement! He even broached the subject of a pump at some point in the future but I don't feel that is something that interests me just yet. Not sure when it will actually happen as I have to wait for a place on a Libre course, but this has just really made my day/week/year even! Can you tell I'm ecstatic? I fully expected to get turned down. Really hope I find it as beneficial as most of you guys do.
> Anyway, sorry for the longwinded post but I just had to share my news with people who I knew would understand.
> YIPPEE!!



brilliant news!

An unremarkable 6.3 for me this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me despite the traditional Shrove Tuesday fare last night.

Next check in will be from a recording Studio in Surrey which we've been given the use of for a couple of days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.2 for this morning

28 mile bike ride Yesterday gutted I was so close to breaking 30 mile but hey ho at least I know the route distance now - cleaning bike today and taking doggy to hairdressers


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Next check in will be from a recording Studio in Surrey which we've been given the use of for a couple of days.


Excellent! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.
So pleased for you, @rebrascora. My quest for the Libre is still having difficulty leaving the starting blocks. I started in November. It’s taken me til now to get my surgery to refer me, my nurse ummed  and arred because she didn’t know how to do a referral, and finally did one to the Type 2 dietetic service because she ticked the wrong box. Sorted that out, then the GP spent a couple of weeks doing the referral, have now heard from the hospital with a 'choose and book' letter, but the only appointments it’s letting me choose at present are in May while we are on holiday, so I’ve got to keep checking back til one appears after we get back. So it’ll be end of May before I get an appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very disappointing 8.8 this morning, throat is congested and started sneezing, oh well I had 2 weeks without being ill.  Luckily I am not too ill to go to work.

 @ rebrascora - good news on the litre.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this bright and frosty morning. I’m pleased to report another reading in the fives. 5.4! Woohoo! It must be the extra walking I’m doing. Walking to see family today at the other side of town, should put in about 9/10 miles. We will be stopping for a spot of lunch on the way to break it up.
Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well it was my consultant appointment today. I was very anxious last night and this morning as I put together a list of reasons why he should let me try Libre. He has been very conservative in the past and I was pretty sure he would palm me off again and just say I was doing well and we would see how I got on next time.
> Woke up to a bit of a disappointing 7.9. Gave myself 4 units of NR and headed down to the yard to do morning stables before breakfast. I did also do some squats before I left the house as I am experimenting to see if it will help insulin get going any quicker on a morning. Anyway, I got back for breakfast exactly an hour later to find I had let it go just a little too long and I was 3.4. Ate breakfast and had a shower and got ready for appt. and was 4.8 when I got in the car, so had to wait to come up to 5 to drive with a little help from a dextrose tablet. Was so anxious/stressed when I got to hosp. my BP was 140/95. (it was 120/70 last week at GP surgery)
> I saw a new lady doctor (just new to diabetes) and not the consultant. I went through my history with her and started on a few of my bullet points when she decided she needed to "consult" the consultant. I managed to get in to see him with her and he was really great today. We went through a few of my readings and he seemed to understand the problem and ..... drum roll please..... *HE SANCTIONED ME GETTING FREESTYLE LIBRE*. Can't tell you how absolutely delighted I am! Came out beaming and almost skipping with excitement! He even broached the subject of a pump at some point in the future but I don't feel that is something that interests me just yet. Not sure when it will actually happen as I have to wait for a place on a Libre course, but this has just really made my day/week/year even! Can you tell I'm ecstatic? I fully expected to get turned down. Really hope I find it as beneficial as most of you guys do.
> Anyway, sorry for the longwinded post but I just had to share my news with people who I knew would understand.
> YIPPEE!!


Fantastic! Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here.
> So pleased for you, @rebrascora. My quest for the Libre is still having difficulty leaving the starting blocks. I started in November. It’s taken me til now to get my surgery to refer me, my nurse ummed  and arred because she didn’t know how to do a referral, and finally did one to the Type 2 dietetic service because she ticked the wrong box. Sorted that out, then the GP spent a couple of weeks doing the referral, have now heard from the hospital with a 'choose and book' letter, but the only appointments it’s letting me choose at present are in May while we are on holiday, so I’ve got to keep checking back til one appears after we get back. So it’ll be end of May before I get an appointment at the hospital.


All very frustrating  Having used the Libre before I got them on prescription I learned absolutely nothing on the course, although I guess I can understand why they want to make sure everyone has had the same introduction. It ought to be just an online course and test.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> A very disappointing 8.8 this morning, throat is congested and started sneezing, oh well I had 2 weeks without being ill.  Luckily I am not too ill to go to work.
> 
> @ rebrascora - good news on the litre.


You've had a pretty rotten time of it this winter, I hope you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* for me.  
Very chilly and icy this morning. 
Just a quick nip out to put out the recycling, then I'm inside until the temperature rises a bit. 
Stay warm.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> All very frustrating  Having used the Libre before I got them on prescription I learned absolutely nothing on the course, although I guess I can understand why they want to make sure everyone has had the same introduction. It ought to be just an online course and test.


I’m not even lined up for a course yet, this appointment I've yet to get a date for is just to get me in to the hospital system to argue that I qualify for the Libre.(There are also other things I want to raise, that my surgery nurse can’t answer) I don’t know what subsequent hoops there will be. If they then say, OK you qualify, I would then argue that a course would be unneccessary as I’ve done the BERTIE online one.(I brushed up on that in November when I first asked for a referral)


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> If they then say, OK you qualify, I would then argue that a course would be unneccessary as I’ve done the BERTIE online one.(I brushed up on that in November when I first asked for a referral)


unfortunately I think the Libre training course is part of the criteria to get it now, it has nothing similar that is in BERTIE though so the fact you've done that wouldn't matter xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
A big 6.0 for me today.
Brilliant news @rebrascora !,
Don't know what all these gadgets are but everyone loves a gadget don't they particularly if they improve your life?

Blessings with frost this morning,

Snowwy


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning people!
Heavy rain ~ hailstone showers ~ and gusty gales kept me awake most of the night so logging a whopping 8.5 as a consequence of four bourbon bikkies and skinny lattè at some silly oclock! That'll teach me!

Isn't it amazing how hardy & resilient plants can be. My wallflowers have survived the atrocious weather and have burst into bloom. Lovely fragrance.

Hope all is well with everyone but for those of you who aren't too good then feel better soon.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Flower

Morning all , it’s a 6.1 today 

Lovely news @rebrascora so good to hear

Really lacking my lustre at the moment, any sightings please point in my direction!

Have a good stable bg kind of day .


----------



## Bloden

Good grief @Robin! Hope you get a cancellation before May if possible.

Morning from sunny, yes sunny, Sir Benfro. (That’s ‘seer’ Benfro for those of you that don’t speak the language of heaven, tee hee). 4.1 here.

Hope the sun’s shining all over the UK, we deserve it!


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> unfortunately I think the Libre training course is part of the criteria to get it now, it has nothing similar that is in BERTIE though so the fact you've done that wouldn't matter xx


Oh, of course, I was thinking of the Daphne course that some clinics insist you’ve been on, before they’ll even consider approving the Libre..and then you have to go on the Libre training course. I don’t have an issue with the Libre course. Although I've been using one I’m completely self taught, and there are some bits of it that I don’t get full benefit from.


----------



## Wirrallass

rebrascora said:


> Well it was my consultant appointment today. I was very anxious last night and this morning as I put together a list of reasons why he should let me try Libre. He has been very conservative in the past and I was pretty sure he would palm me off again and just say I was doing well and we would see how I got on next time.
> Woke up to a bit of a disappointing 7.9. Gave myself 4 units of NR and headed down to the yard to do morning stables before breakfast. I did also do some squats before I left the house as I am experimenting to see if it will help insulin get going any quicker on a morning. Anyway, I got back for breakfast exactly an hour later to find I had let it go just a little too long and I was 3.4. Ate breakfast and had a shower and got ready for appt. and was 4.8 when I got in the car, so had to wait to come up to 5 to drive with a little help from a dextrose tablet. Was so anxious/stressed when I got to hosp. my BP was 140/95. (it was 120/70 last week at GP surgery)
> I saw a new lady doctor (just new to diabetes) and not the consultant. I went through my history with her and started on a few of my bullet points when she decided she needed to "consult" the consultant. I managed to get in to see him with her and he was really great today. We went through a few of my readings and he seemed to understand the problem and ..... drum roll please..... *HE SANCTIONED ME GETTING FREESTYLE LIBRE*. Can't tell you how absolutely delighted I am! Came out beaming and almost skipping with excitement! He even broached the subject of a pump at some point in the future but I don't feel that is something that interests me just yet. Not sure when it will actually happen as I have to wait for a place on a Libre course, but this has just really made my day/week/year even! Can you tell I'm ecstatic? I fully expected to get turned down. Really hope I find it as beneficial as most of you guys do.
> Anyway, sorry for the longwinded post but I just had to share my news with people who I knew would understand.
> YIPPEE!!


Wonderful news @rebrascora really pleased for you.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I’m not even lined up for a course yet, this appointment I've yet to get a date for is just to get me in to the hospital system to argue that I qualify for the Libre.(There are also other things I want to raise, that my surgery nurse can’t answer) I don’t know what subsequent hoops there will be. If they then say, OK you qualify, I would then argue that a course would be unneccessary as I’ve done the BERTIE online one.(I brushed up on that in November when I first asked for a referral)


The course I attended was all about the use of the Libre rather than anything to do with diabetes management - how to put it on (we had to put a sensor on at the venue - mine fell off as soon as I got home, after I'd got a bit warm walking back from the hosptal!  ), how to upload the app (although no-one could get a signal!), what the various arrows and graphs meant, how to upload so your HCP could access the data and you could look at the various extra graphs etc., so practical use of the system


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


Hi Stitch. I recall all the trouble and anxiety you suffered in an effort to have your type of diabetes recognised but I have to say your numbers have been very consistent since then. Well done.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I don't believe it ~ there's an unknown golden sphere in the sky amidst verrrry dark grey clouds!! It's so bright I couldn't see properly to take this photo....

WL


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Oh, of course, I was thinking of the Daphne course that some clinics insist you’ve been on, before they’ll even consider approving the Libre..and then you have to go on the Libre training course. I don’t have an issue with the Libre course. Although I've been using one I’m completely self taught, and there are some bits of it that I don’t get full benefit from.


A carb counting course wasn't necessity up here at least, all I had to do was the Libre academy modules, download or print the certificate and take that along with a paper prescription to the training course but as I say it seems very different up here as we had to book our own position on the training session through Eventbrite xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.1 2 units of NR down to 5.3 2 hours later.  Suns got its hat on but clouds forming from the west and over the channel, plenty of ships in the bay taking cover from storms. Plenty to do today although the sun has gone back into its hidey hole and a 5 minute rain heavy shower just passed.

Great news Barbara @rebrascora, another step forward.

Chin up @Grannylorraine gentle {{HUGS}}.

Have a good day folks I have to go to the club today, take care stay safe.


----------



## zoombapup

5.7 this morning. My usual


----------



## Stitch147

Wirralass said:


> Hi Stitch. I recall all the trouble and anxiety you suffered in an effort to have your type of diabetes recognised but I have to say your numbers have been very consistent since then. Well done.
> WL


Still don't know 100% what type I am. But I get treated as a type 2. Figures are still higher than I would like though, even though they're more consistent.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  It’s  7.1 this morning.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 7.6 today.
Where’s the white stuff we were warned about?! 
Have a good day All


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 6.1 this morning
Indulged in a controlled experiment with a chinese takeaway last night... My wife's Birthday.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 3.4 today - after another days pruning the grape vines yesterday.  Just today to go before I finish the job.  For
get corrective doses - just find some grape vines to prune!


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. A 4.7 for me this morning. Hope everyone is well?

I’m crawling towards the weekend. Starting to get very tired and have been lacking any drive and motivation at work lately. Roll on maternity leave. 5 weeks and 2 days to go!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Dentist in a couple of hours, put your bets forward now for how much work you think will need done, winner gets a shiny gold star! Since becoming diabetic he always asks 'do you use much dextrose tablets etc" well I've never been too bad for hypos and I never used them anyway, yesterday however I had a few, one when I got up to nudge me up a bit and a few after tea, still not sure if my insulin needs are going back down again so was 6.4 at tea time and was like right I'll take 2.5 units and keep a close eye on things, well mum comes wandering through and started on about how she was needing carrots and I'd have to pick them up when I go shopping on sunday night and being the paranoid person I am I always check my echo pen after I've injected and I'd nudged the dial to 3!! First time since diagnosis I've made a mistake like that! 

Anyways 5.3 this morning and yet again was replacing my bedroom lightbulb at 6:10am, it only goes at that time and they bulbs are crap barely lasting anytime so gone back to the brand the local shop used to sell as found them in Savers in the next town 

Hope you all have a lovely day and remember to get those predictions in! 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

Mum’s renewed blue badge has arrived so we’re going out for lunch (let’s hope we get to use it!).


----------



## Baz.

Morning gang,   it's a 7.5 this morning for me


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Dentist in a couple of hours, put your bets forward now for how much work you think will need done, winner gets a shiny gold star! Since becoming diabetic he always asks 'do you use much dextrose tablets etc" well I've never been too bad for hypos and I never used them anyway, yesterday however I had a few, one when I got up to nudge me up a bit and a few after tea, still not sure if my insulin needs are going back down again so was 6.4 at tea time and was like right I'll take 2.5 units and keep a close eye on things, well mum comes wandering through and started on about how she was needing carrots and I'd have to pick them up when I go shopping on sunday night and being the paranoid person I am I always check my echo pen after I've injected and I'd nudged the dial to 3!! First time since diagnosis I've made a mistake like that!
> 
> Anyways 5.3 this morning and yet again was replacing my bedroom lightbulb at 6:10am, it only goes at that time and they bulbs are crap barely lasting anytime so gone back to the brand the local shop used to sell as found them in Savers in the next town
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day and remember to get those predictions in!
> Xx


My prediction...
No fillings just the hygienist...
Is your appointment time ... tooth hurty


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. The world has turned white! Or at least our front garden, and the hills opposite have. First snow of the winter here!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning, so a slight improvement


----------



## Flower

Good morning up here on a 10.8 after a 2.8 in the night. 

Snow on the hills, gardens & cars, please melt asap crutches and snow don’t mix!


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks

Reporting a reading of 9.1 for this morning.

Probably my last bike ride of my week off today as the weather forecast doesn’t look good for weekend - might not even get some golf in if it’s too wet/windy. Just planning a steady 12 miles cycle this morning but that could change once I’m out there enjoying the loneliness


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. All the sevens 7.7! I will admit to a carb heavy day yesterday but I did walk 9.1 miles!
 No white stuff for us this morning, just wall to wall sunshine. Sorry! Although if it makes you feel better we did get sleety snow about 5ish yesterday as we were on our way home, very wet and cold by the time we got in!
Not planning on doing a lot today, may walk to the pharmacy, I have a few things to pick up. Have a good day, even if you have to go to the dentist for a small filling in your very back left molar @Kaylz.


----------



## zoombapup

Took a break from my usual 5.7 to register a 6.0 this morning. Probably not much in it, but I feel a bit "off" this morning too. So might be coming down with a cold.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me down in deepest Surrey.

Looking like there are lots of toys to play with in the studio. Various vintage Moog synths, Hammond organs and a grand piano.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6 on the dot for me down in deepest Surrey.
> 
> Looking like there are lots of toys to play with in the studio. Various vintage Moog synths, Hammond organs and a grand piano.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Sounds fun if I only knew what a vintage Moog synth was!  Have a good time.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. 2 days left at work then it's 2 weeks off and Lanzarote here we come.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I do like this thread, it catches you up with everybody in a jiffy. 

8.1 for me which is wonderful considering the junk I ate yesterday. I am being good for the rest of Lent, from my lips to God's ears. Good grief, I'm now trying to picture God with ears. I'm going to Hell in a handcart for blasphemy.


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone 6.6 for me today, seem to be stuck at the moment so think I need to drop my daily carbs tally a bit.
May be tomorrow though. - Now on my weekly stay at my daughter's 'house of carbs'


----------



## Kaylz

@Snowwy you are relatively new so I'll let you off as you don't know my history, been plagued with abscesses since I was a teenager so would be overjoyed with just needing a hygienist appointment! lol and haha I like my appointments early so I'd reschedule if one came for tooth hurty 

@eggyg I'll give you 3 quarters of a gold star, I need 1 small filling to the 2nd left incisor 

dentist was very happy so a good appointment indeed, filling scheduled for 20th March so i could get a nice early 9:30 appointment xx


----------



## Neens

So happy! Had a proper pancake which was 11g carbs but Mr G made them thick and I reckon it was closer to 35g carbs so I saved some for breakfast today. Had it with strawberries  and this morning my BG was 5.6 so all good, I think!


----------



## Neens

Ljc said:


> Good morning.  Went to bed on 6.2 and woke to a HS
> Well the wind seems to have died down  , it’s strangely silent out there
> 
> Stay safe everyone, wrap up warm if you have yo go out.


Congratulations on your HS!


----------



## Oblivious

Hi, 13.3 for me


----------



## Snowwy

Ditto said:


> Morning all. I do like this thread, it catches you up with everybody in a jiffy.
> 
> 8.1 for me which is wonderful considering the junk I ate yesterday. I am being good for the rest of Lent, from my lips to God's ears. Good grief, I'm now trying to picture God with ears. I'm going to Hell in a handcart for blasphemy.


Confession is good for the soul...


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 5.9 this morning and still bopping around after seeing 'Four Tops' tribute band last night!
So 'Don't walk away Renee' stay with the program   

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Last day of what has been a good sensor - hope the next one is just as accurate


----------



## Michael12421

Buenos dias hoy es Dia de Andalucia.  Good morning today is the Day of Andalucia,  A time to celebrate when Andalucia and its 6 provinces obtained a certain amount of autonomy within the Spanish state.  Everything closed, except the bars of course, and many and noisy celebrations. My reading today is 8.


----------



## Neens

Don't know, still in bed! Bliss!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning all. 
My lovely sensor is saying 6.5. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Bexlee

Yay it’s Friday! Looking forward to 2 days off after 5 lessons today! 
6.4 this morning 
Have a good one all


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Checking in with a 4.7. Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

I meant to add to my dentist report post yesterday that the filling needing done is actually a chip rather than a hole in the tooth which makes me even more happy (weird possibly but at least it's not that my brushing isnt up to scratch you know lol)

Anyways 6.2 for me and nose feeling a bit stuffy again, hopefully it wont come to anything but if Bruce would just stop coughing and sneezing without covering his nose and mouth then I might stand more of a chance! Why do some seem to lack in common sense/decency?

Away to have breakfast and cuddle up on the sofa as its absolutely freezing so wrap up warm and have a good Friday my lovelies
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

Was starving yesterday and craving something traditional. So I made and ate a cottage pie. With mash spud topping.

and today my waking BG is 5.3


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 5.8 here.

Raining and windy here again. Oh well, got to hit the books today - this term’s assignments are nasty!


----------



## eggyg

Morning on a glum morning. 7.1 today. Babysitting day followed by a big shop after dropping her off. Oh the excitement is unbearable, I can barely contain myself!  TGIF to all the wage slaves out there. Have a fabulous Friday.


----------



## Rob51

Morning Folks 

Reporting a reading of 8.8 for this morning

Off to B and Q with wife then rehanging door then probably phoning around to get somebody to come and rehang the door I tried to rehang


----------



## Flower

Good morning 8.2 after getting into the 20’s last night with a non functioning cannula. 4 units of correction insulin delivered down my skin instead of under it. Never a dull moment!


----------



## SueEK

Disappointing 7.6 this morning, no idea why!
Saw MSK physio Tuesday and already have appt for 6th April to see orthopaedic surgeon about my shoulders, that’s good. 
Seeing periodontist next Friday re my teeth, absolutely dreading it as per usual. £150 for the privilege of him having a look and working out a quote for the work.  Have to see someone else re root canal treatment to see if tooth can be saved, can’t bear it - I’m not brave where teeth and eyes are concerned, anything else I can cope with.
Urology MDT meeting next week.
So fun and games for me over the next few months.
Stay well everyone x


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it's a 7.1 this morning ,  hope everyone has the best day possible and is ready for the weekend .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. The snow lasted all of two hours yesterday. Now I gather we get a Spanish storm, Jorge, over the weekend, as if we didn’t have enough of our own and need to start importing them!


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone
7.0 this morning - made toast for grandsons, and the smell was just too tempting then one piece led to 2 pieces - and so on,. Anyway back in home domain now so onwards and downwards is the plan.

AND  - I just heard that Spring begins on Sunday! - 29th of Feb is that last day of the meteorological winter. Lets hope that the weather starts to take this into account.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning.  
Dull, damp and miserable - what a surprise NOT. 
Stay warm and dry.

Dez


----------



## Wirrallass

Good Morning peoples on this wet & dull start to the day.
I listened to one of my favourite meditation hypnosis recordings last night to lull me to sleep. It worked ~ I fell asleep within 15mins as per usual
Have a good day folks and enjoy your weekend whatever you may be doing.
Take care and stay as warm & as well as you can.
WL 

Edited to add: ooops! This mornings bg was 5.3
WL


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning on a glum morning. 7.1 today. Babysitting day followed by a big shop after dropping her off. Oh the excitement is unbearable, I can barely contain myself!  TGIF to all the wage slaves out there. Have a fabulous Friday.


I love doing a big shop!
Where I live there are only Tesco Metro / Little Waitrose / Sainsbury’s Local nearby (the downside of living right in the middle of central London) so when I go to a full-size supermarket I’m awestruck by the variety of goods on offer. I walk around like it’s an alien world (because it is) and then I wonder why anyone actually needs quite so many choices to pick from. 
And I usually end up buying the same stuff I’d buy locally but just in larger packs


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Our garden thinks it's Spring already. Buds on so many of our shrubs and trees. Splash of yellow in the corner where the forsythia's come to life and our irises are through, too.
> 
> Garden still looks like a sorry, wet mess though.
> 
> Martin


Crocuses are out and there are budding narcissus just showing a hint of yellow too. It’s not been cold enough to knock the bananas out for winter yet either so they’re still all in full leaf and putting up new leaf curls already so I hope it doesn’t suddenly dump snow on them and set them back.
Then again I’m moving next week and can’t take any of them with me.... 15 years of gardening work... range of palm trees, bananas, Himalayan birch, conifers, maples, even a sequoia all in huge terracotta pots and I’ve got to leave them all behind. 
C’est la vie.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me after a 12 hour day in the studio. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 this morning, been high for over a week now.  Oh well hopefully they start coming down.


----------



## Jodee

Not so good for me today at 7.6 mmol before breakfast, have been a bit naughty so gotta get me behaving again....

Have a good blood glucose day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.3, 3 units of NR down to 5.2.  Went to bed on 7.6 with 10 units of Basal up 6 units in a week time to phone DSN me thinks. Didn`t post yesterday went to see a friend in hospital the staff thought I was being admitted with comments like what on earth have you done now. Weather is atrocious this morning so won`t be venturing far, I could tell because the recycle bin flew past one of my windows.



Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.9 this morning and still bopping around after seeing 'Four Tops' tribute band last night!
> So 'Don't walk away Renee' stay with the program
> 
> Have a blessed day,
> Snowwy



Hi @Snowwy  I saw the original Four Tops in Majorca many years ago, brilliant.  

Stay safe folks I`ll go and catch up on yesterdays posts, try and have a good day take care


----------



## zoombapup

I had a 6.0 on the meter this morning, which was expected as I had a battered fish last night. Got a salad weekend ahead


----------



## Northerner

zoombapup said:


> I had a 6.0 on the meter this morning, which was expected as I had a battered fish last night. Got a salad weekend ahead


I wish I could expect a 6.0 after battered fish, I'd probably live on it!


----------



## zoombapup

Northerner said:


> I wish I could expect a 6.0 after battered fish, I'd probably live on it!



Hehe.. yes I think I'd probably be over 6.0 again pretty damn quick if I had it every night. Probably the kind of thing that made me diabetic in the first place.


----------



## Neens

Got a 5.3 this morning, just missed a HS, if only I had time for a longer lie in!


----------



## Brando77

Bakers Bun - 6.1 Mmmmmmm, buuuuuuuun *drool*


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.3 this morning.
What a wild night!
Might have to postpone run until later today when it's a bit calmer.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Light at 6:30!  6.3 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

It's a very cold rainy day here, snow weather warnings out until monday but I doubt we'll see any of it, haven't had any decent snow fall this winter 

4.4 for me and a day wrapped up with the heating on is on the cards! 

Stay warm and have a lovely Saturday guys 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all and looks a dry day here  ,  my reading for today is 6.8 making a weekly average of 6.9 hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.1 today.


----------



## Flower

Good morning 'tis a 5.0 for me, I'll go with that 

Braving town, Sou'wester at the ready! Have a stable bg day if you can


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. (snap @Kaylz ).


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning, so on the way back down again, just got to try to sustain it.
To try and give things a boost, I've at last got around to buying myself a copy of 'Carbs & Calorie Counter' book that is often recommended. Looks good, and the photos do clearly bring home the message of what portion sizes look like  - some of them definitely not so generous as the portion sizes I've been counting! So I think it will help.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  9.1 here...boy, did that risotto take a long time to digest! It was v nice tho.

We got absolutely soaked AND drenched yesterday morning hahaha. Hope we don’t have a repeat this morning...it’s dry so far.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 this morning, but just shows the unpredictability of D, I have been high for over a week now, but yesterday I ate 2 scones, a large amount of fondant icing, tuna pasta salad,  a chocolate dessert mousse  thingy, and a bottle of mixed berry cider, expected a reading of about 12 this morning, no almost identical to the rest of the week.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* this morning.  
This week average = *5.3*
This month average = *5.0  *
I'm very pleased with that.
Have a safe day everybody.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

I’m out of test strips so I’m going to declare an honorary 5.2


----------



## SueEK

Rain has been lashing down during the early hours, eased off now thank goodness. 7.4 for me today which I’m not happy with. Numbers seem quite high last week or so no matter what I eat ho hum, D fairy fluttering around me being a pain in the neck . Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> I’m out of test strips so I’m going to declare an honorary 5.2


Ooh, not sure we can allow that!  But, seeing as though it's you Colin, we'll let you get away with it


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I love doing a big shop!
> Where I live there are only Tesco Metro / Little Waitrose / Sainsbury’s Local nearby (the downside of living right in the middle of central London) so when I go to a full-size supermarket I’m awestruck by the variety of goods on offer. I walk around like it’s an alien world (because it is) and then I wonder why anyone actually needs quite so many choices to pick from.
> And I usually end up buying the same stuff I’d buy locally but just in larger packs


I love a foreign supermarket, could spend ages in one! Sad or what?


----------



## eggyg

I’m well late today. Had a very restless night for some reason, ( well I do know and my fellow over 50  female forum members will understand) but the lie in has given me a lovely 5.8. Storm Jorge hasn’t hit yet, lots of rain during the night but dry and sunny at the moment. A cooking day for me today, chicken to joint and freeze, stock to make and then cauli soup and ratatouille for the freezer. I love a day with my pinny on. Have a super Saturday and stay away from that Spanish fella!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today and no work for 18 days. Chicken curry in the slow cooker for dinner later. Get my nails done later ready for my holiday on Thursday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Ooh, not sure we can allow that!  But, seeing as though it's you Colin, we'll let you get away with it


Awww thanks!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning not sure what to put today 2.3 at 0:30 hours 5 jelly babies and a handful of mixed nuts, tested again at 04:00 and just a slight rise 16.7. 4 units of NR and down to 8.3 an hour later 2 more units of NR down to 4.3 at 07:00 hours so I`ll take that. Jorge is approaching so batten down the hatches just feel for those poor people in flood areas, suns shining at the moment but real black clouds over Dartmoor.



Toucan said:


> 6.2 this morning, so on the way back down again, just got to try to sustain it.
> To try and give things a boost, I've at last got around to buying myself a copy of 'Carbs & Calorie Counter' book that is often recommended. Looks good, and the photos do clearly bring home the message of what portion sizes look like  - some of them definitely not so generous as the portion sizes I've been counting! So I think it will help.



Great book @Toucan full of valuable info, I liked it so much I bought another one.

Not sure about the HS @ColinUK  but as its honorary as @Northerner says we`ll give you that.


We got a few more days of weathering so stay safe folks, take care.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> I’m out of test strips so I’m going to declare an honorary 5.2



Love your cheek Colin, but *we* are having none of it! Nice try though! 

Edited to add....
....... clearly that was the Royal "we" I used since Ted and Alan seem prepared to accept your ckeeky honorary HS and they have been here much longer than me, so looks like you are going to get away with it. Jammy so and so!


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't mind an honorary HS myself seeing as I was too cold to get any blood out!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> and then cauli soup


any specific recipe you use for this? as sounds delicious! xx


----------



## Bexlee

Very late today. Been busy preparing for an interview  20 years since the last proper interview ! 

6.8 at 930am I had a solid undisturbed 11 hours most unlike me !

Hope everyone has had a good day, still one more day of the weekend


----------



## zoombapup

so, back to my customary 5.7 this morning. Bought in some supplies for the 800 calorie thing. Also got some fruit and stuff for tomorrow as my last day of eating something fun for a few months.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Still no snow here and its pretty calm out there surprisingly

Anyways it's a 5.2 for me this morning, tried to upload a pic but says file is too large to do so, so that must've changed since the forum upgrade as used to be fine, ah well never mind just means no more pics from me 

Anyway have a nice sunday folks, I'm hopefully off to the other town shopping tonight if my dad is still coming through 
Xx


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 


Good morning  4.9 for me today on a new sensor, might be reading a bit low 

Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz!  And an honorary HS for @Ditto! 



Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus  to my Welsh friends!


----------



## Baz.

Morning all and welcome to a new month  my reading for today is 6.9


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
@Northerner LoL my mum used to say that... memories 
5.5 for me today, looks a better day weatherwise in sunny Sussex.
Off to church later and then back home to experiment by cooking banana and blueberry muffins from the low-carb recipe app.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Lovely 5.8 this morning, very pleased with that. As @Snowwy says it’s a beautiful morning in Sussex. @Kaylz congrats on the HS. Have a good day all, enjoy any sunshine you may get x


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 and dodgy tummy which means I can't risk going running this morning.  Thinking about going back to bed.

@Kaylz congrats on your HS.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.1 and dodgy tummy which means I can't risk going running this morning.  Thinking about going back to bed.
> 
> @Kaylz congrats on your HS.


Sorry you are feeling bad - a return to a warm bed sounds like a very good idea. Nothing like sleep to help you feel a bit better


----------



## Robin

Morning all,6.4 here. Cold but not windy outside at the mo, better for riding.


----------



## Toucan

5.5 for me this morning. Best reading I've had for a while. My new Carbs and Cal book which pointed to some previous 'errors' in portion sizes must be having an effect.
Beautiful morning, lots of spring flowers appearing and just watching a beautiful colourful woodpecker on the bird feeder.
Have a good day everyone on the meteorological beginning of Spring.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning. 
Still a bit breezy this morning, but nothing to worry about. 

have a calm Sunday.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Gwyl Dewi Sant! Happy Saint David’s Day! Best go grab a daffodil from the garden to wear today. 
4.2 for me. There’s ☀ sunshine ☀ here, wow.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I woke up late this morning , I was pleasantly surprised   to see it was 07 45 when I woke rather than 4 or 5 am .  I have not read any posts yet as been busy doing tests, jabs and meds , so I hope all is well with everyone. 

Scan said . 5.8 with a lovely flatfish .
I am very happy with this sensor , as it’s only a few days old I check it with a finger prick in the morning . Finger bodge 6.6 fifteen minutes later san said 6.2 , it’s been pretty good since I started it but today’s is the best.


----------



## Ljc

Oops.

White rabbits, white rabbits , white rabbits


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> @Northerner LoL my mum used to say that... memories


I imagine @Flower will be along with her slightly more aggressive greeting before long


----------



## Flower

Right on cue! Good morning it’s a 7.2 with an added pinch & punch! 

Nice HS work @Kaylz


----------



## eggyg

Morning and it’s a clickety click for me. 6.6. Jorge has battered us all night, rattled our ancient wooden sash windows all night! Bright and dry but still very windy. Just awaiting my slave to present me with a full English very soon. Pinch and punch from me too and Happy St. David’s Day to our Welsh contingent. 
@Kaylz I’ll post my cauli soup on the Food section. It is delicious and a firm family favourite.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning to you.  Oh dear, I did not have much to eat last evening but I was violently sick several times during the small hours. Honestly thought of moving my bed into the bathroom!  Don't know what it was that caused all of this.  Anyway - close your eyes - 16.9.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning to you.  Oh dear, I did not have much to eat last evening but I was violently sick several times during the small hours. Honestly thought of moving my bed into the bathroom!  Don't know what it was that caused all of this.  Anyway - close your eyes - 16.9.


Sounds like a stomach bug or something Michael  That sort of experience is bound to elevate your levels as it's far from normal, and very physical and stressful   Hope you feel much better soon and have a decent night tonight


----------



## Bexlee

Happy St David’s Day.
Seems calm weather wise here today.

6.6. I’ve played with my basal and it seems a lot steadier in the night and lower in the morning which is good flat fish libre too.

Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> @Kaylz I’ll post my cauli soup on the Food section. It is delicious and a firm family favourite.


Thank you!    xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Thank you!    xx


Just done it now. X


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.8 increased Basal to 20 units overnight but still quite high.  Suns out for a minute but very dark clouds approaching from the north in fact they are overhead now heading out to sea. White rabbit day, St. David's day, start of *spring day,* yeah right, miserable sod ain`t I.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz.  

Sorry you are not very well @Grannylorraine {{{HUGS}}}.

Lets hope things settle down for you @Michael12421 thinking of you.

Well I`m off got a meeting with friends guess where that will be, enjoy you day especially if you have sunshine take care.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning to you.  Oh dear, I did not have much to eat last evening but I was violently sick several times during the small hours. Honestly thought of moving my bed into the bathroom!  Don't know what it was that caused all of this.  Anyway - close your eyes - 16.9.


Oh dear, Michael, I hope you feel better soon. My blood sugars always go through the roof if I get a stomach bug. (Somehow, 'liking' your post didn’t seem appropriate, so I thought I'd reply instead!)


----------



## Michael12421

I have not eaten all day - just can't.  My BS is still 13.2 and I do not want to eat dinner. Can I just take my usual 15 units of basal Toujeo and not eat?  My understanding, which is not great as you all know, is that basal is just a 'background' insulin and does not act like NR for instance, so am I safe in just taking the Toujeo without any food?  Thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I have not eaten all day - just can't.  My BS is still 13.2 and I do not want to eat dinner. Can I just take my usual 15 units of basal Toujeo and not eat?  My understanding, which is not great as you all know, is that basal is just a 'background' insulin and does not act like NR for instance, so am I safe in just taking the Toujeo without any food?  Thanks.


yes you can just take your Toujeo but have you taken any NR today to get those levels down? xx


----------



## Michael12421

No Kaylz I have not eaten at all and therefore no NR.  I was hoping that my walking with the dogs would help bring my morning reading down and it did - but not by much.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> No Kaylz I have not eaten at all and therefore no NR.  I was hoping that my walking with the dogs would help bring my morning reading down and it did - but not by much.


You don't have to eat to have NR though as it's used for corrections too and I'd certainly be correcting a reading of over 13 with NR xx


----------



## Michael12421

Would 2 units of NR suffice?


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Would 2 units of NR suffice?


I cant answer that I'm afraid,  correction factors aren't the same for everyone and needs to be learned by that person, it can also depend on time of day what their correction factor is, the general rule that everyone is started on (and I'm not advising just stating what people are generally told to begin with) is 1 unit NR brings BG down by 3mmol but as I say for some its not that easy and it can vary widely xx


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you.  I will just take 1 unit and hope for the best.  I do not want a repetition of last week.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you.  I will just take 1 unit and hope for the best.  I do not want a repetition of last week.


You do have to be very cautious with corrections when you are ill, especially if you aren't able to eat, as that can make it difficult to treat a low should it happen. I once got very ill and couldn't eat, or even sip liquid and keep it down  I still had to do corrections though because my levels were in high double figures, so I tried to inject just enough novorapid to bring me down to about 12 mmol/l.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all and hope you had a good St David's Day.  I went round to sisters and thought they were really celebrating the day, turns out her hoard of g'kiddies had raided the local park. Daffs everywhere! 

7.1 @ 8.15am


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I just took one unit of NR and 14 units (instead of 15) of Toujeo,  Woke up to a 6.6.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I just took one unit of NR and 14 units (instead of 15) of Toujeo,  Woke up to a 6.6.


Excellent!  I hope you are feeling much better today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me on this very chilly morning - thick layer of frost on the neighbour's cars 

Eye hospital appointment for me this morning, this time for glaucoma (I think!). Wish me luck!


----------



## Wirrallass

ColinUK said:


> I’m out of test strips so I’m going to declare an honorary 5.2


Congatulations on your Honorary House Speshie ColinUK ~ cheat!!!
WL


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's a 7.0 for me this morning


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.4 this morning ...
Am on tea duty this morning for my lovely wife and judging by the 'industrial' noises coming from above, I guess she is awake and inspecting the ironing! I best shake a leg and get t' kettle on!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you early risers, it’s not very often I join you. A restless night has brought me a very welcome and wonderful 5.4. I did have a very low carb tea last night, coupled with a five mile hike in mud yesterday afternoon must have done the trick. Off to Smardale Viaduct today ( don’t worry @Northerner we won’t be walking along it, it’s closed for H&S reasons) it’s classed as the Yorkshire Dales but it’s in Cumbria! Go fathom. Have a marvellous Monday everyone and good luck @Northerner for your eye appointment, whatever it may be.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Snap @Northerner 5.8 for me too, good luck with your appointment today 

I have a relaxing week ahead so if my cold clears up a  bit might get some stuff in my room moved and get back on the cross trainer, well depending how my foot is, that one I injured the end of last year keeps feeling better and something happens to make it swollen and sore  again, this time it was the scaffie stopping  dead in front of me on thursday when I was on a rough patch and rolled on it 

Hope you all have a lovely day! 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Would 2 units of NR suffice?


I only correct by 1 unit @Michael12421 when I’m high. If you’re not used to using correction doses, less is more, and monitor closely afterwards. Get well soon!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a back to reality 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.0 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here after double hypo in the night. Woke at 3am, felt hypo, didn’t bother to test, just groped for some jelly babies, felt better, went back to sleep. Woke again at 4.30am, tested this time, 3.3, rather rage-treated the hypo so woke up just now a bit higher than I'd like. Don't know what triggered that!


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Now that the wind has dropped I can get round to seeing what's needed to repair our damaged fence.


My fence in Southampton always got blown to bits in strong winds  Here in Harrogate I've got a leylandii hedge whic is fine in the strongest of winds, but it does need cutting every year!


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> More bad news - a second school has been closed for a deep clean here after another case of coronavirus, linked to the first. Both schools a few miles away and in places we rarely go to, though.


Yes I heard on the news something to do with the first went to a training day at the second school, risk still low though, the first Scotland case is in the Tayside area which I come under too and there's been uproar on social media as people think they should be told the name of the person involved    xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6 *for me this morning.  
Another cold and icy morning.
Lying in bed earlier, listening to the neighbours scraping ice off their windscreens, really made me appreciate the fact that I don't have to go to work anymore. 

Stay safe and warm everybody.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

Wet and grey outside today, and I got a reading of 7.0 which I can't explain, so bit of a 'Monday blues' feeling.

Table tennis session this afternoon, which usually cheers me up.
Think the group might need to temporarily suspend the normal protocol of shaking hands at the end of each game though.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  15.5 after my new sensor suspended insulin for 4 hours as it was reading hypo and I kept cancelling the alarms without putting my glasses on to read them. It seems to be a pattern when starting a new sensor. Oh well Humalog and coffee to start the day.

I hope all is stable at your eye appointment @Northerner 

Have a good Monday


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 this morning, so a vast improvement, but feeling awful, but I am guessing all those high numbers meant that my body was aware that I was fighting a bug.  I am clammy, dizzy, eyes are not quite right, mussy head and feel so fatigued, yet all I did was lay around yesterday due to not feeling well,  luckily I am working at home today as car is in for a service.  I am fed up of feeling ill this last month.  I wish I knew what I could do to improve my health in terms of not picking up everything going around.  I am also suspecting I may have a UTI.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Snap @Northerner 5.8 for me too, good luck with your appointment today
> 
> I have a relaxing week ahead so if my cold clears up a  bit might get some stuff in my room moved and get back on the cross trainer, well depending how my foot is, that one I injured the end of last year keeps feeling better and something happens to make it swollen and sore  again, this time it was the scaffie stopping  dead in front of me on thursday when I was on a rough patch and rolled on it
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> Xx


Typical southerner me, what’s a scaffie? X


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Typical southerner me, what’s a scaffie? X


bin men xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 11.3 correction dose NR 2 units 6.1.  Lots of cloud about with some sun but it is warm, 17.C on the outside wall 22.5 in the apartment. DSN & Dietician has been on the blower as my Basal readings have been high they reckon the increase in CREON suggests the food is digesting properly compared to the previous amount when the grub just went straight through me, hence the need for more Basal.

Great correction @Michael12421 well done.

Hope things improve for you soon @Grannylorraine, gentle {HUGS} today.



Kaylz said:


> bin men xx




Nice one @Kaylz.

Good luck with the eye appointment @Northerner.

Enjoy the sun if you have any but have a good day if youcan, take care folks.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Couple more days until I get off for some sunshine.


----------



## Northerner

Appointment went well  Lovely Italian lady doctor who didn't treat me like a halfwit and answered all my questions  No further lasering required, just a change to my eye drops for a more potent version. She also said that the visual field test I had in January was very good, so that's good to know  Back in 3 months - no more appointments for anything now until June, hurrah!


----------



## zoombapup

6.1 this morning, which was annoying. Higher than my usual 5.7 but within the margin of error.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> bin men xx


Thanks I should know some of these, my bestie is a northerner x


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Appointment went well  Lovely Italian lady doctor who didn't treat me like a halfwit and answered all my questions  No further lasering required, just a change to my eye drops for a more potent version. She also said that the visual field test I had in January was very good, so that's good to know  Back in 3 months - no more appointments for anything now until June, hurrah!
> 
> View attachment 13461


Great news, so pleased to hear this x


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Thanks I should know some of these, my bestie is a northerner x


I'm a Northerner (!) but it's not something I was familiar with either, I suspect it's kilt 'n' haggis speech


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Thanks I should know some of these, my bestie is a northerner x


notherners are generally people from the north of England though, I don't know if English folk would use the word scaffie at all haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I'm a Northerner (!) but it's not something I was familiar with either, I suspect it's kilt 'n' haggis speech


here you I was nice and referred to you lot as English so show the same respect and refer to me as Scottish!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, my fasting readings for the past week are:-

Mon 24th ..... 8.7
Tue 25th ...... 7.0
Wed 26th ..... 3.9
Thu 27th ...... 6.1
Fri 28 th ....... 3.8
Sat 29th ....... 5.6
Sun 1st ........ 5.1
Today .......... 11.6

As you can see, consistency is not my strong suit!! 
I have changed back over to Fiasp to finish off the vials I had left but can't really blame that, although interestingly I am seeing an improvement in the time it takes to kick in on a morning now.... about 45 mins instead of 60mins for NR.... I am also doing squats every morning after I inject to try to get it working quicker. 
Not sure why I ended up so high this morning (I had minimal carbs last night but I did have 2 pork chops so maybe it was the protein or perhaps my steroid inhaler since I decided to start using it again with the Corona virus becoming more of a risk) but I am really quite proud of how well I managed to bring it down and I am definitely getting more confident with using my insulin for corrections. 
Since my appt with the consultant on Tues (in anticipation of getting Libre) I have been testing much more frequently (as many as 14 tests a day, some days) and that has given me the knowledge I needed to keep my daytime readings much more in range and I have had several days of almost all tests in range. 
The odd low fasting reading hasn't concerned me as I went to bed with food on board, so quite confident I didn't dip low through the night. 
I think my basal needs are changing again as I am grazing a little on fruit through the day whilst doing manual work to keep me in range, but that is easier and pleasanter than injecting insulin and I am mostly not eating lunch, so the odd piece of fruit without bolus is a treat for working hard and I can have half an apple or banana when I drop to around 4 and the other half later if I go low again. I had planned to decrease my basal dose today but that high reading this morning made me delay it till another day.
The past few days I have gone much lower carb and even without lunch I haven't felt hungry.... it really feels like something has changed.... and I feel better physically and mentally.... maybe this is ketosis.  

Anyway, congrats to @Kaylz for your HS yesterday. 

@Michael12421.... really impressed with how well you managed your high reading yesterday. Sorry that you were feeling so ill but hopefully you are more yourself today and will manage to eat something tonight. I made a mistake and will not be passing the post office until tomorrow so will put that book in the post for you then.

@Grannylorraine .... really sorry to hear that you are still under the weather. It seems like you have been off colour since the start of the year what with cold/flu and tummy upsets and that rogue Metformin. I wonder if a Vitamin C supplement might help to give your immune system a boost, particularly when, as diabetics, we tend to eat less fruit. Hope you are feeling better soon.

@Snowwy Congrats on your HS last week..... at least I think it was you that I saw had got one, but for some reason no one seemed to acknowledge it at the time and if it was your first, it should have been a big deal!


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> Thanks I should know some of these, my bestie is a northerner x



Sue, I am a northerner, born and bred, and I was pleased you asked the question because I hadn't a clue.... was thinking maybe it was a dog of some kind!


----------



## Snowwy

rebrascora said:


> Well, my fasting readings for the past week are:-
> 
> Mon 24th ..... 8.7
> Tue 25th ...... 7.0
> Wed 26th ..... 3.9
> Thu 27th ...... 6.1
> Fri 28 th ....... 3.8
> Sat 29th ....... 5.6
> Sun 1st ........ 5.1
> Today .......... 11.6
> 
> As you can see, consistency is not my strong suit!!
> I have changed back over to Fiasp to finish off the vials I had left but can't really blame that, although interestingly I am seeing an improvement in the time it takes to kick in on a morning now.... about 45 mins instead of 60mins for NR.... I am also doing squats every morning after I inject to try to get it working quicker.
> Not sure why I ended up so high this morning (I had minimal carbs last night but I did have 2 pork chops so maybe it was the protein or perhaps my steroid inhaler since I decided to start using it again with the Corona virus becoming more of a risk) but I am really quite proud of how well I managed to bring it down and I am definitely getting more confident with using my insulin for corrections.
> Since my appt with the consultant on Tues (in anticipation of getting Libre) I have been testing much more frequently (as many as 14 tests a day, some days) and that has given me the knowledge I needed to keep my daytime readings much more in range and I have had several days of almost all tests in range.
> The odd low fasting reading hasn't concerned me as I went to bed with food on board, so quite confident I didn't dip low through the night.
> I think my basal needs are changing again as I am grazing a little on fruit through the day whilst doing manual work to keep me in range, but that is easier and pleasanter than injecting insulin and I am mostly not eating lunch, so the odd piece of fruit without bolus is a treat for working hard and I can have half an apple or banana when I drop to around 4 and the other half later if I go low again. I had planned to decrease my basal dose today but that high reading this morning made me delay it till another day.
> The past few days I have gone much lower carb and even without lunch I haven't felt hungry.... it really feels like something has changed.... and I feel better physically and mentally.... maybe this is ketosis.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to @Kaylz for your HS yesterday.
> 
> @Michael12421.... really impressed with how well you managed your high reading yesterday. Sorry that you were feeling so ill but hopefully you are more yourself today and will manage to eat something tonight. I made a mistake and will not be passing the post office until tomorrow so will put that book in the post for you then.
> 
> @Grannylorraine .... really sorry to hear that you are still under the weather. It seems like you have been off colour since the start of the year what with cold/flu and tummy upsets and that rogue Metformin. I wonder if a Vitamin C supplement might help to give your immune system a boost, particularly when, as diabetics, we tend to eat less fruit. Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> @Snowwy Congrats on your HS last week..... at least I think it was you that I saw had got one, but for some reason no one seemed to acknowledge it at the time and if it was your first, it should have been a big deal!



I did indeed @rebrascora  and thank you ! I don't know how I did it otherwise I would try and repeat. Just reading through your and some of the other threads makes me realise just how much of a challenge this Diabetes is for some. I am saddened for you that many of you suffer so much and yet amazed and encouraged by your resolve in not giving up the fight. Thank you to everyone for the care and support that is evident on this forum. (Hugs) to those in need, they are free.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks, I've been a bit busy lately.

For what it's worth, I woke up on 6.2 a mostly straight line since eating my evening meal. HbA1c on Friday ahead of my consultant appointment.

Daughter has been in the wars recently, two recent visits to hospital with asthma problems. The second time she was picked by ambulance, the paramedics did a BG test for some reason. It was 14. She said to the paramedic "If my dad had a blood sugar like that I'd tell him off". When she saw the doc, he said don't worry, normal people can have readings like that.  She suspected that was flannel. Anyway, they didn't do any repeat test and booted her out after a couple of nebuliser sessions. 

So, she's been in touch with the surgery who will do an HbA1c. Interestingly, the nurse thought it might have been the steroids she's been on, but I've never noticed muggles' BG going that high with steroids. She has been drinking a lot and feeling hungry, but she is breastfeeding so its hard to tell if that's of any significance. I'm T1, my mum was T1 so she's not that bothered. I'll let you know what transpires.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> notherners are generally people from the north of England though, I don't know if English folk would use the word scaffie at all haha xx


Just shows how ignorant I am doh !! I love it that my friend calls a dress a frock


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> notherners are generally people from the north of England though, I don't know if English folk would use the word scaffie at all haha xx


Sorry for some reason I was thinking you were northern rather than Scottish, I’ll get my act together one day, though probably not today


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.7 @ 8.17am.

Bin men?! Never heard of that before. I read 'a staffie dropped dead in front of me' and I was all oh noes! 

I did always used to wear my best frock on a Sunday when I was a whippersnapper.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Sorry for some reason I was thinking you were northern rather than Scottish, I’ll get my act together one day, though probably not today


 lol


Ditto said:


> Bin men?! Never heard of that before. I read 'a staffie dropped dead in front of me' and I was all oh noes!


you all need to mind I'm Scottish! 
xx


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz, chan eil thu ach leth Albannach mura h-eil an Gaelic aig tou dont


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Kaylz, chan eil thu ach leth Albannach mura h-eil an Gaelic aig tou dont


can I claim 3 quarters?  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today  Chilly again, but liking the fact it's light already!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  bit of a funny turn last night ( about 6pm ) went light headed and bit of a heart rate, my BG at the time was 10.1 (nothing eaten any different at dinner time about 2pm then normal ) had tea about 7pm then took reading again about 9.30pm and it was 9.5  heart rate back to normal by about 6.30pm   and BG reading this morning back to been in the 6's range at 6.7 so not sure what went on there unless it was my body telling me i'm still here


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, a frosty start and a 6.6 for me.
A visit to the Cinema last night with a meal at 'spoons' 
The film? Call of the wild... read the book by Jack London
Awooooooo!
Excellent cgi.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Slow cooked pork stew and a very few boiled potatoes last night. Excellent nights sleep and woke to 4.1. Got to eat something this morning as I am going shopping in Baeza and therefore need to raise my sugars as I don;t want to drive on a relatively low reading the laws are very strict here and you lose your licence for good.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Didnt get anything in my room done yesterday as decided to clear some space and rearrange a couple of the kitchen cupboards so I had room for my stuff, I pay to live here so dont see having a little space for my stuff much of an issue, fed up having to store food in my room when there would he plenty of space if someone would clear out all the old takeaway containers that will never be used! Along with other junk!.

Anyways a 5.3 for me after some biscuits at bedtime

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Very much appreciating the lighter mornings and evenings. No headlights required yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> Good morning all,  bit of a funny turn last night ( about 6pm ) went light headed and bit of a heart rate, my BG at the time was 10.1 (nothing eaten any different at dinner time about 2pm then normal ) had tea about 7pm then took reading again about 9.30pm and it was 9.5  heart rate back to normal by about 6.30pm   and BG reading this morning back to been in the 6's range at 6.7 so not sure what went on there unless it was my body telling me i'm still here


@Baz, I am sorry you had a bad turn last night, I understand a bit as I have Atrial Flutter which is similar... in fact while they were looking for that during all the tests is when they found out I was T2!
Hope all is calm today... 
Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Exercise class this morning, it’s always really chilly in the hall on a cold morning, until the radiators and the body heat kick in.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  5.1 for me a biscuit crumb away from an HS!

Double cramp in calves last night not had it for a while . Apologies for the swearing song lyrics which may have carried in the air.

Have a stable bg kind of day


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 7.9 for me today.


Not long to go now @Stitch147 !  Hope you don't run into any problems because of this virus


----------



## Baz.

Snowwy said:


> @Baz, I am sorry you had a bad turn last night, I understand a bit as I have Atrial Flutter which is similar... in fact while they were looking for that during all the tests is when they found out I was T2!
> Hope all is calm today...
> Snowwy


It was the same here @Snowwy  that's  when i was found to be T2


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning and still feeling rubbish.  Not sure how I am going to get into work today, but having already had 3 periods of sickness in less than 6 months and one of them less than a month ago I need to get into work.  Might have to try and get there on public transport as don't feel safe to drive as my head is so dizzy. I am sitting here crying, I honestly don't know why I get every virus that goes around, I don't know anybody who gets as many coughs, colds and general viruses as I do.  I mean I realise there are a lot of people worse off than me who live with either terminal or very challenging conditions.  I have followed all my Drs advice, lost weight, eat well, I cook from scratch using plenty of veg most night, I exercise by running 3 times per week, yoga and a weight training session, yet I am now sick so often much more than when I was unhealthy.  Sorry just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning. 
It's clear and bright - a real change from the ice, sleet and snow of yesterday. 

Stay safe.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

5.8 for me this morning
Very slight frost last night, but not enough to damage the spring flowers.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Not long to go now @Stitch147 !  Hope you don't run into any problems because of this virus


It's all looking good so far. Packed a couple of extra books, just in case!


----------



## eggyg

I’m late on parade today, got my routine all mixed up. Back in the sixes, 6.8. Nothing too exciting going on today except Mr Eggy has a hospital appointment, nothing to worry about, he has been asked to participate in a clinical trial for an injectable statin. Today is an assessment to see if he is suitable, starting with a cholesterol test, if he is under 4 he isn’t eligible. He thinks that’ll be the case. Fingers crossed it is, but also could have been interesting. It runs for  five years and is a double- blind randomised placebo-controlled trial!   Will let you know the outcome. Have a terrific Tuesday all.


----------



## Matchless

Normally around 6 but this morning 5.3.


----------



## zoombapup

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry just feeling sorry for myself.



Perfectly understandable Lorrain, sadly I've not got anything other than my best wishes to offer. But you have those anyway!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> Sue, I am a northerner, born and bred, and I was pleased you asked the question because I hadn't a clue.... was thinking maybe it was a dog of some kind!


Scaffie? That’s a Staffie mixed with a cat. They’re all the rage...move over Cockapoo!

Morning!  5.8 here. What a lovely day down here in Pembs!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Scaffie? That’s a Staffie mixed with a cat. They’re all the rage...move over Cockapoo!


OMG i actually just burst out laughing!  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.2 not a bad day cloudy and sunny if that makes sense.  Neuropathy kicked in last night with leg cramps got up and had a shower at 02:00 helped a bit but noticed sores developing on two toes on left foot, Podiatry on Friday morning. Coronavirus has moved into the area two cases confirmed one about 2 miles from me which has closed a Grammar school, had a text from my surgery today if you have any flu like symptoms check with 111 first do not come to the surgery, fun isn`t it.

Sorry @Grannylorraine you have not improved, thinking of you. {{{HUGS}}}

@Baz hope you have settled down now take care.  

Take care folks have a good tooosday stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 this morning and still feeling rubbish.  Not sure how I am going to get into work today, but having already had 3 periods of sickness in less than 6 months and one of them less than a month ago I need to get into work.  Might have to try and get there on public transport as don't feel safe to drive as my head is so dizzy. I am sitting here crying, I honestly don't know why I get every virus that goes around, I don't know anybody who gets as many coughs, colds and general viruses as I do.  I mean I realise there are a lot of people worse off than me who live with either terminal or very challenging conditions.  I have followed all my Drs advice, lost weight, eat well, I cook from scratch using plenty of veg most night, I exercise by running 3 times per week, yoga and a weight training session, yet I am now sick so often much more than when I was unhealthy.  Sorry just feeling sorry for myself.


Sorry you’re feeling so rubbish, you really do seem to have had a lot lately. As you say I’ve always thought you were fit and healthy. Has your dr done basic bloods etc to see if they have missed anything. Really hope you get better soon and feel more human xxx


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> Sorry you’re feeling so rubbish, you really do seem to have had a lot lately. As you say I’ve always thought you were fit and healthy. Has your dr done basic bloods etc to see if they have missed anything. Really hope you get better soon and feel more human xxx


Thank you and every one else, GP confirmed I have a urine infection, I ended up crying when talking to my boss, who said it was fine to work from home if I was up to it.  Docs told me to go to bed and rest, but I carried on working.  GP did say it can be just one of those things regarding being ill, and my body doesn't care that I have only just got over one illness.  He is going to do a full blood screen once I feel better to see if there is any underlying cause apart from Diabetes, I did ask him if I was running to much, but he was very encouraging about keeping that up once I feel well enough, his only caution was perhaps I return to exercise too soon after I am ill and have not given my body a chance to fully recover.  Feeling better for having spoken to him and got some antibiotics.  I just hate letting them down at work.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you and every one else, GP confirmed I have a urine infection, I ended up crying when talking to my boss, who said it was fine to work from home if I was up to it.  Docs told me to go to bed and rest, but I carried on working.  GP did say it can be just one of those things regarding being ill, and my body doesn't care that I have only just got over one illness.  He is going to do a full blood screen once I feel better to see if there is any underlying cause apart from Diabetes, I did ask him if I was running to much, but he was very encouraging about keeping that up once I feel well enough, his only caution was perhaps I return to exercise too soon after I am ill and have not given my body a chance to fully recover.  Feeling better for having spoken to him and got some antibiotics.  I just hate letting them down at work.


I’m very glad your gp is following you up. I know just how you feel about work, I’m the same as we rely heavily on each other (only 4 of us in our particular job). Sadly rest really is your best option. Take good care and be well soon xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Saw something when our binmen turned up this morning that I'd never seen before - a bin girl..!


We've had one of those for years, only one mind xx


----------



## Bexlee

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.3 this morning and still feeling rubbish.  Not sure how I am going to get into work today, but having already had 3 periods of sickness in less than 6 months and one of them less than a month ago I need to get into work.  Might have to try and get there on public transport as don't feel safe to drive as my head is so dizzy. I am sitting here crying, I honestly don't know why I get every virus that goes around, I don't know anybody who gets as many coughs, colds and general viruses as I do.  I mean I realise there are a lot of people worse off than me who live with either terminal or very challenging conditions.  I have followed all my Drs advice, lost weight, eat well, I cook from scratch using plenty of veg most night, I exercise by running 3 times per week, yoga and a weight training session, yet I am now sick so often much more than when I was unhealthy.  Sorry just feeling sorry for myself.


Hope you got through the day ok @Grannylorraine and are feeling a bit better


----------



## Snowwy

Morning, a 6.3 this morning...
Grandson day today so have to be on top form.
Mr men, Peppa, Mr Bean,  Duggie, Little Princess, duplo, hide and seek, painting, drawing bring it on...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All,  It's a 6.3 this morning for me


----------



## Bexlee

5.2 better than yesterday’s 9.6. 

2 more get ups to the weekend (I’m so tired) Have a great day one and all.


----------



## eggyg

I’m back amongst the early risers today. But it hasn’t agreed with me, 7.8 at 6.15 this morning! Lovely start to the day, bright and frosty and calm. Early hair appointment and I’m going to walk into town to get some miles in for my challenge. Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Shopping done but lost my parking space - blocked by a horrible family who don't like foreigners and think that they own the street. 4,7 today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me. 

Looks like another windscreen clearing morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Congrats on the house special @Bexlee 

Very cold and frosty here, wont be doing much today, banged my elbow on the door frame Sunday at tea time, proceeded to smash it off the car door 2 hours later and yesterday I changed the bed and I dont know what I've done but the pain from my elbow right to my hand is so bad! 

Anyways 5.5 for me this morning, heating on and away to get breakfast and a coffee to further heat myself up lol

Have a nice day my lovelies!
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

It’s Show n Tell (Dangos a Gweud, I suppose) at Welsh group this morning - when it’s my turn in two weeks, I’m going to whip out my Libre and blow their minds!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Off to the airport later ready for our flight tomorrow morning. So won't be about much for the next 10 days or so. Hope any appointments anyone has go well. @Grannylorraine hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Cracked and put a libre sensor on yesterday, I’ve done three weeks without, and have been missing it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.6* this morning. 
These lighter mornings really make me feel more alive. 

Have a great day, everyone.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Off to the airport later ready for our flight tomorrow morning. So won't be about much for the next 10 days or so. Hope any appointments anyone has go well. @Grannylorraine hope you feel better soon. X


Have a lovely time x


----------



## Michael12421

Stitch 147.  Have a happy holiday


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> 5.2 better than yesterday’s 9.6.
> 
> 2 more get ups to the weekend (I’m so tired) Have a great day one and all.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 14.3 another very high reading although I increased Basal by 3 units,  correction dose of NR now down to 7.6. Wind and rain this morning but clearing later, maybe off to the club today to see how many defibrillators we have raised money for, should be about £25,000. 

Congratulations on HS @Bexlee.

Have a great time @Stitch147.

Glad you are a little bit better @Grannylorraine a few more {{HUGS}}.

Have a good day folks take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Stitch147 hope you have a great holiday
@Bexlee congrats on your HS

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes, I am feeling a bit better today, however still very dizzy, boss allowed me to work from home again today.  6.2 for me today.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 14.3 another very high reading although I increased Basal by 3 units,  correction dose of NR now down to 7.6. Wind and rain this morning but clearing later, maybe off to the club today to see how many defibrillators we have raised money for, should be about £25,000.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Bexlee.
> 
> Have a great time @Stitch147.
> 
> Glad you are a little bit better @Grannylorraine a few more {{HUGS}}.
> 
> Have a good day folks take care.


Wow what a huge amount of money, well done to all involved. Out of curiosity what sort of club is it?


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait - 5.8.....yep, another lowish one after getting up later. Too bad Dawn Phenomenon.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Bright but nippy here in Sale. 7.8 @ 5.56am for me. It's light really early now, but I prefer it dark!


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> It's light really early now, but I prefer it dark!


I suffer when it gets to light early mornings as we have loads of trees and hedges out the back so the birds are all chirping away from 4am onwards lol xx


----------



## Bexlee

Thanks @Kaylz @Northerner @ Karnak and @Grannylorraine by the time I got to work it was a lot lower .....3.2 - good start to the day, registration sponsored by Jelly babies and helpful students (for a change )

Glad your feeling a bit better @Grannylorraine


----------



## zoombapup

My usual 5.7 is back in full force this morning.


----------



## zoombapup

oops, that 5.7 was yesterday, 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Bexlee

It’s a 6.6 this morning.

have a great day


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,   It's a good 6.0 for me this morning and it was a great sunny day here yesterday so hopefully going to be the same today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Bit of a glitch today at 9.9.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  it’s a 7.1 today

Off on the early doors bus to the foot clinic and to get a new plaster cast. Non stop fun

Have the best kind of day you can


----------



## Snowwy

Morning, 6.4 today...
Exercise day today if I can avoid the rain, but first tea for madame x
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Thick white frost out there this morning, I'm not going anywhere today though so doesn't bother me lol

5.4 for me after a digestive biscuit before bed, Tuesday and yesterday both producing some oddities but not the same time frames so going to have to keep a close eye on things 

Have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 on the libre although only 5.6 on a post cat feeding fingerprick.

Seems like sensors on the left arm seem to read a little higher than those on the right.


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning!  8.1 here...last night’s pasta didn’t behave like I thought it would, ho hum.

Off to ENT today to get to the bottom of my hearing loss. Ear, Nose and Throat is easier to say than the Otorrinolaringología department I went to in Spain, LOL.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Gooood morning!  8.1 here...last night’s pasta didn’t behave like I thought it would, ho hum.
> 
> Off to ENT today to get to the bottom of my hearing loss. Ear, Nose and Throat is easier to say than the Otorrinolaringología department I went to in Spain, LOL.


Good luck hope all goes well x


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 here, so remaining in the 6s starting to feel better, still feel weak but a definite improvement.  Going to avoid exercise until I am fully better this time.

@Bloden hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, I’m up at a more civilised time today and been rewarded with a bloomin’ marvellous 5.8. Very frosty today but much preferable to the wind and rain. Having a day in today, I have walked my little legs off this week and covered 28 miles already! Pleased with that, but I need to catch up on the housewifely duties and give my legs a rest! Have a fab day and good luck @Flower at the clinic.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, I was 5.3 at 4 am. Weather is really dull and gloomy, I’d arranged to go and do some painting at son's house today. Won’t be able to see what I'm doing, hope he doesn’t mind a patchy effect.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Northerner - I'm 5.1 as well.  

Have a good day everybody.

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 8.9 so Basal is starting to work a bit better, a few more adjustments and I`ll have it under control. Laundry all done and dried and its persistently raining but moving along the south coast. Podiatry tomorrow so probably won`t post until later, got to look after them thar tootsies.

Good luck @Flower hope it all goes well.



SueEK said:


> Wow what a huge amount of money, well done to all involved. Out of curiosity what sort of club is it?



Quite a few clubs involved Sue two Conservative clubs and one private members club, yesterday was at one of the Con clubs a great result I should post in a new thread with details but thankyou.  

Good luck with your appointment @Bloden.

Glad you are feeling better @Grannylorraine.xx

Have a good day folks and take care.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Gloriously sunny here after everybody scraping their cars this morning. Why don't they chuck a sheet over the windscreen the night before?

6.8 @ 6.09am pleased with that as had ice cream yesterday, thought I'd be higher, unless I shot up and then down which isn't good.


----------



## Bexlee

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.1 for me today



So close to the House Special


----------



## Baz.

Morning my reading for this morning is a 6.3 , hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . I started a new sensor today,  fingers crossed it’s another good one .
On the finger 5.9 I forgot to scan till half an hour later , it was a nice round 6 .

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## zoombapup

Had a 6.6 this morning, which didn't seem right, so retested and had a 6.4, which also didn't seem right, so retested and had a 6.0, which still didn't seem right, but I got bored of finger pricking at this point. Then I realized why the readings might be a bit higher than usual and it kind of makes sense I'm a bit higher than my normal 5.7 ish.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.5 for me this very frosty morning 

Have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Frost on car looks very thick this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me again - so close!  Very frosty here again


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 for me this morning, feeling better although still tired, but then again the antibiotics say may cause drowsiness,  and I have to take 4 a day.  

Decided to avoid all exercise even my yoga until I am fully better.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all you lovely peeps. A very nice, in the fives again, 5.6. For all I said I was having a day off yesterday, I still walked 4 miles and did some gardening. It was such a beautiful day it would have been rude not to. Hopefully get some more gardening done today,  it makes such a difference just a couple of hours out there. Babysitting day so I’ll get the little on to it too, she needs to earn her living! Have a fantastic Friday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.4 here.

Thanks for the best wishes, folks...ENT was organised bedlam, but staff all fab as usual.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Dawn is back with a vengeance, 4.5 at 5.30am, went back to sleep, 5.9 at 7am, went to the loo, shot up to 7.2.


----------



## SueEK

7.6 this morning, bit high but may be as I’m stressed about my periodontal appointment later today. @Ralph-YK hope you had a good nights sleep. Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A bit late in reporting ... 6.3 this morning at 5:22 am
A joyous dry day forecast so some more clearing to charity shops planned. Started trying a new app for logging BG... Dario, anyone else use it?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 5.1 and it’s sunny so far. 

Foot still has same non healing fractures but I now have a new shiny plaster cast.

Have a good day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4 *this morning.  
Chilly but bright sunshine. 

Have a good day.

Dez


----------



## grovesy

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A bit late in reporting ... 6.3 this morning at 5:22 am
> A joyous dry day forecast so some more clearing to charity shops planned. Started trying a new app for logging BG... Dario, anyone else use it?
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Do you mean the Dario meter or just the app?


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram congratulations on the house special, sorry to hear about the car though, hope it's not too bad xx


----------



## Bexlee

I awoke at 6.14 am before the 6.20 alarm clock - Never happens. I switched off alarm to just lay there for a minute FATAL mistake next thing it’s 6.43. I leave at 7.00 and it’s a car share day!!!!!

Never mind I managed to be up, showered, fully dressed and out at 7.05 with a reading of 6.3.
Thankgod it’s Friday!


----------



## Snowwy

grovesy said:


> Do you mean the Dario meter or just the app?


Hi, just the app


----------



## Baz.

Morning all and welcome to the week-end  my reading for today is 6.6 with a week average of 7.0 (bit higher than normal for me )  hope you all have the best weekend possible


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Nearly the same as @Baz with a 6.5 for me.

Frosty out but dry.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## grovesy

Snowwy said:


> Hi, just the app


I sometimes use the app as I used to us the meter.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Started with a nice cold yesterday,  so far it’s not  much more than a few snuffles and feeling a bit  off colour.  Another plus is my BGs don’t seem to have spotted that I am not 100% ,I woke to 4.6 with a nice flatfish. 

I had to laugh yesterday , on my local radio they were going on and on about people panic buying , one thing that supermarket s we’re running out got them totally puzzled was loo rolls.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  It is very cold here, yesterday the cold was almost painful. I rather indulged in comfort, hot food last night and paid the price this morning at 9.2.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Bought my mum the murders at White House farm book yesterday, unfortunately not Asda prices at £4.50 as I dont have an Asda near but £7 off ebay, that, a necklace and a box of milk tray will do her for mothers day

Got a text from the optician yesterday asapparebtly my eyes are due testing, I'll call and book an appointment for late next month though as I've got the hospital eye department check the middle of April and I'd rather have that first then know what to do, hopefully all things will be well though 

Anyways 


Now have a 6 week supply of Salami in my fridge too, no not panic bought it but we both Lidl's we went to on Sunday night were out, Bruce went back Tuesday after work and got the last pack that would do me this week and he went to check last night, they had plenty so he bought 6 packets! I'm not complaining though as they were 99p each instead of the usual £1.49 so hes saved me some money at least lol

Have a lovely Saturday folks 
Xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning, but did have a piece of cake yesterday evening.


----------



## zoombapup

So, the 800 calorie diet is definitely doing strange things to me. Two different fingers this morning both read 6.4, up from my usual 5.7 ish. So I guess there's something going on.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Should my mum and auntie go on their cruise at the end of March? That’s the burning question here this morning. My mum reckons she should wait until the cruise company cancels, then she’ll get a full refund. Still a Yorkshire lass, even after 60 years in Wales!


----------



## ColinUK

And with a replenished supply of test strips he’s back with a bang and a 5.2!

How everyone’s well


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ljc said:


> I had to laugh yesterday , on my local radio they were going on and on about people panic buying , one thing that supermarket s we’re running out got them totally puzzled was loo rolls.


Lin, there's always a *run *on loo rolls when people start to panic. 
Check this out








						Australian police zap man with taser for fighting over toilet paper
					

Coronavirus fears have triggered shoppers to stack trolleys with toilet rolls.




					headtopics.com
				




Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this damp day. Well it is the weekend what do we expect. A nice, round 6 for me, that’s after a 1 unit correction before bed as I was a big fat 10! I’m totally blaming Mr Eggy, I had cooked a nice low carb monkfish Mediterranean stew and he bought a crusty multigrain cob to go with it. I had eaten a slice before I’d even dished it out! Delicious! The bread and the stew that is.
 I’m doing nothing today. I can’t wait! Have a stupendous Saturday whatever you decide to do.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1 *this morning. 
Just 0.1 short of the magic number. 
I don't think I've ever had 5.3?  

Stay safe everyone.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Looks fairly bright out there. If it stays dry might even risk the garden tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, Friday evening glass of red effect.


----------



## Toucan

6.0 for me this morning, in spite of the indulgence in a mini choc-ice last night.

Not so many carb deviations this week as I didn't have my usual couple of days at my daughter's 'house of carbs'.
I have been 'banished' from going there as they live in an area where the dreaded virus is being busy, and the boy's school has been closed. My daughter has heard all the news reports that diabetics are particularly at risk and won't be persuaded otherwise. I will miss seeing them all and it is difficult to see how long this will go on for.

Some sunshine today I think, so a chance to start getting the garden sorted out.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 this morning, not surprised as had a McDonalds last night as we were running late. Periodontal appt was yuk. Can’t bore you with the details as I told him I didn’t want to know them but do know I need two surgical procedures both with sedation something to do with bone grafts etc. Am awaiting a quote. Will definitely need a tooth extracting, no sedation for that. Am so fed up with it and the thought of it. I really look after my teeth and it’s all genetic, my brother has no teeth left, but it doesn’t make me feel any better.
Well done on the HS @Kaylz . Enjoy your weekend all x


----------



## Northerner

Anitram said:


> Diabetes is listed as one of the health issues that places people at greater risk but when you consider that at one end of the spectrum are those in remission and at the other end those on insulin, and others in between, on a variety of oral meds, it seems a bit like a generalisation. Does a 71-year-old T2 like me have the same risk as a 30-something T1, for example.
> 
> Anyway, goes without saying that we all need to do what's necessary to stay safe but I'm finding that all the hand washing is making my hands very dry so am having to use moisturiser on them.
> 
> Martin


I imagine that it would be more difficult for some Type 2s, as the main problem is that illness can cause your levels to climb high. For people on insulin it's possible to inject extra insulin to help control things, so you have a tool to help - most oral meds wouldn't help


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late checking in, with a 5.4


----------



## Bexlee

Congrats  on the house special @Kaylz. I’m going to shout snap - a 5.2 from me too TWICE in a week! Won’t happen again for a while I suppose.

Looking forward to the rugby later but I’m afraid I’m for the white win @Anitram much to my Welsh brother-in-laws disgust. Hope it’s a good game.

Only one more week and the F1 is back - yay. Well if you count free practice only 5 days .

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK and @Bexlee congratulations on the house specials too!  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 gradually coming down with Basal adjustments.  Two more cases of Coronavirus in the area and two more Dr`s surgery closed and two schools closed. Great day yesterday sun wise but back to normal today, went to Podiatrist yesterday and she gave me a prescription for Flexitol with 10% Urea cream.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz & @Bexlee & @ColinUK.

Rugby today here`s to a England win, sorry @Anitram. 

Have a good day folks stay well and safe, take care.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.9 @ 11.11am after a really bad night due to eating stupid food too late, all self inflicted misery, I must really hate myself. ::insert roll eyes smiley or I would if I could access smileys:: I can only do : ) and : D and type those in


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 7.9 @ 11.11am after a really bad night due to eating stupid food too late, all self inflicted misery, I must really hate myself. ::insert roll eyes smiley or I would if I could access smileys:: I can only do : ) and : D and type those in


If you type : rolleyes : but without the spaces you'll get that emoji Ditto xx


----------



## Ditto

I shall give it a whirl, thanks Kaylz (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> I shall give it a whirl, thanks Kaylz (((hugs)))


see there ya go sorted my dear  xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  6.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all you lovely peeps,
5.8 for me today   

A bit damp and windy outside,

Take care, Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Snap @Snowwy 5.8 for me this morning too

Starting to brighten up nicely hopefully it warms up too, was cold and dull most of yesterday with rain thrown in late afternoon, it then started blowing a gale in the evening but the neighbours were still out the front drinking till late on 

Have a  nice relaxing Sunday my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. Which isn’t a surprise as I ate a veggie English, pizza, then McD’s and Tunnocks Tea Cakes


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> 6.3 this morning. Which isn’t a surprise as I ate a veggie English, pizza, then McD’s and Tunnocks Tea Cakes


Wow! Most people would be happy to eat that anytime!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All ,  Well I'm nowhere near @Snowwy today with a 7.2 reading for me ,  bit of a wet and windy night here with a call out to works alarm system in the early hours as well  so not a good night


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Must chill today, after a nice long walk and some cleaning and uni work...wish I could learn to just chill!


----------



## zoombapup

6.4 again for me, which is kind of worrying. But will keep at the 800 cal thing for another week and see if BG doesn't start going back to "normal" for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Looks like I might be needing to adjust my ratios, spring is coming.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning from my sunny part of East Kent.  I spoke too soon yesterday , my BGs did spot  that I have a cold in da dose,which is running prolifically atm ,sorry tmi,  but they seem to have calmed down overnight as I woke to 6.4 with a rather nice flatfish .

I also had a lovely long sleep, well long for me  5 hours straight through , I only woke up when I did because my bladder started complaining very loudly.

I hope you all have a good day.
A large mug of Nescafé Is calling, I will catch up later.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Have a safe Sunday.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 at 7am, had another snooze, 6.0 just now.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 this morning, but I had a really nasty reaction to peanut butter yesterday,tingling of the tongue started before I had finished eating,mother roof of mouth, lips etc, slight swelling of this area, tight chest, took a anti-histamine, luckily did not progress into needing to call paramedics. Had a nasty headache for a few hours after the symptoms subsided.  So I guess no ore peanut butter for me.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 4.0 today 

Sun is out and it’s time for some therapeutic but hypo inducing dusting and polishing.

Have a stable bg day if possible


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this sunny but breezy day. A big, bad 7.4 ( for me), curry and rice last night. It was worth every extra point. Did nowt yesterday as promised, and I felt lethargic all day, so after brekkie we’re off out for a couple of hours walk. Like @Bloden I'm not good at “chillaxing” it doesn’t agree with me. Have a smashing a Sunday and let’s hope that the rain stays away. Mainly because the grass desperately needs cut!


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today, slightly better. Had welcome back party at the caravan site last night. Special guest - Chicco, I did laugh, he was ok and the kids loved him, he was very good with them. Couple of other very good acts, nice evening. Back home today but nice break. Have a good all, stay warm x
@Grannylorraine glad you’re ok this morning and you got some antihistamine in you quickly. Had frantic dash to hospital with my mum when she suddenly became allergic to mushrooms, was extremely scary. Stay away from that peanut butter


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line - 5.9....probably packed and stand up the whole journey.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 still higher than expected so one more unit of each Basal dose.  Bought a shoe rack yesterday so will build that up today which will stop me falling over said shoes in the bedroom. Weather was glorious until I stirred from the pit then it went dark and started weathering profusely, suns back out for now but me thinks not for long.

Congratulations on another HS @Anitram sorry about the match, so close.

Wise choice with the antihistamine @Grannylorraine glad you feel better.

Have a good day folks might wander out for a few hours, stay safe take care.


----------



## Bexlee

Rugby 

11.0 at 6am and 5.2 now - I’ve just actually got up - does that count?!
It’s bright and sunny here in Norfolk.

Quiet day planned. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Toucan

5.8 for me today
Late posting, but I was up early (honest!) - but it looked like great out in the garden with sunshine and not too cold. So have had some lovely fresh air, garden looks tidier, lots of bird song and a cheeky Robin telling me quite loudly that I was invading his territory. Has definitely improved my feel-good factor.
Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## AJLang

Very late posting today. I couldn’t believe my BG this morning. I had a steady level all night and woke up to 4.9 despite my dinner last night being a baguette, crisps, cheeses, meats and pate. My gastroparesis was being nice to me and my bolus was extended by six hours for the meal with no upfront Bolus.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 6.1 this morning...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Don’t normally post on this thread but so excited I am 5.2 this morning . Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## SueEK

Freddie1966 said:


> Don’t normally post on this thread but so excited I am 5.2 this morning . Hope everyone has a great day x


Congrats on your HS


----------



## SueEK

6.8 this morning x


----------



## Ljc

@Freddie1966 . Congratulations on your House special


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Woke to 5.3 with another nice flatfish. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> Don’t normally post on this thread but so excited I am 5.2 this morning . Hope everyone has a great day x


Congrats on the house special!


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning. Nowt wrong with that


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All

Congratulations on the Hiuse Special @Freddie1966. So close @Ljc

we’re all doing something right as lots of HS in the last week ....... I’m sure the big D been as unpredictable as it is all will change for absolutely no reason !.......like I was saying 9.3 

Hope everyone has a good day, don’t do too much retired people, just reading what you get up to shatters me!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2.  Was slightly warmer yesterday but only from mid-day on.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.5 for me, think this is the first sensor change I've done and not tried to scan the wrong arm at least once! (Yet anyway  lol)

I need to go and sign on tomorrow, wonder what the chances are of getting shopping supplies? My mum needs loo roll from Savers but manager of Savers was saying on Facebook that her shelves are half empty  I might message her tonight and see what the situation is, I'm not needing too much just lens wipes and cotton wool pads plus a mothers day card and gift back, couldn't even get antiseptic wipes from Tesco last week but they were expecting a delivery of those today, fingers crossed they'll still have some by Thursday when Bruce is next there

Anyways have a great day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Morning folks ,  it an 7.2 reading for me this morning


----------



## zoombapup

5.5 this morning, so I guess my "spike" to 6.4 for the last few days was just a general oversupply by the liver.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, Dawn not awake yet! Woke up suddenly at 6am in the middle of a dream that had just incorporated a couple of loud bangs. Assume something banged and woke me, but quite what will probably remain a mystery.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5, that’ll do me. Forecast for heavy rain but looking dry and sunny at the moment. I hung washing out yesterday, first time this year. It’s the little things! Have a happy Monday.


----------



## Toucan

5.8 again this morning.
Just turned the morning news off - too gloomy. Looking out the window at a lovely spring morning instead.
Hope everyone's week starts well.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 13.1 after an awful night trying to stop a gastroparesis hypo.  Cut a unit off of my extended bolus and had three small cans of sugary coke. This started at 1.30am. By 4.15am I was happy with it being 7.3. Less than two hours later 13.1! Annual Pump appointment today but I know from previous experiences that they won’t have any suggestions in addition to what I already do.


----------



## Flower

Morning all   It’s a 7.0 for me that’ll do. 

Have a pleasant Monday .


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 after a night of hot flushes keeping me awake, I thought I had done with them.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.5* this morning. 
It's dull and damp, but I don't care 

Have a Happy Monday!

Dez


----------



## Mephistophlillie

a very very welcome 5.7 for me this morning. Amazing what a weekend away from the stress of a week at work of COVID-19 disaster planning has done for me. 

Turns out my numbers are quite sensitive to stress.


----------



## Wirrallass

GOOD MORNING PEOPLES.
I went to bed on a 5.2 and woke to a 5.7. Now wishing I hadn't eaten 2 x shredded wheat before going to bed! otherwise it might've been another house Speshie! But hey ho I shouldn't *knock it.

Gorgeous sunny calm day yesterday and like @eggyg I managed to get a rotary line full of washing dry in no time ~ and today we are blessed with another sun lotion day. Just been outside to say good morning sir to Mr  Magpie who's squawking on the fence He & his missus are making a lot of noise out there! Wish they'd stop arguing!

Take care folks, have a good day and stay as well as you can.
WL
Edited*


----------



## Wirrallass

Bexlee said:


> Morning All
> 
> Congratulations on the Hiuse Special @Freddie1966. So close @Ljc
> 
> we’re all doing something right as lots of HS in the last week ....... I’m sure the big D been as unpredictable as it is all will change for absolutely no reason !.......like I was saying 9.3
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day, don’t do too much retired people, just reading what you get up to shatters me!


Oooops Bexlee, your meter playing silly b's? Hope your bgs stabilise as the day progresses.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Freddie1966 congrats on your HS 
WL


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning lovely bright sunshine but gradually becoming overcast, 10.1 with adjustment now 6.2.  Big clean up today so not much time for computer work, hope the Dyson can stand it..

Congratulations on HS @Freddie1966.

Doing well with the weight loss @Mephistophlillie well done.

Take care folks enjoy your day stay safe.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc and @Anitram
Sooo close maybe more luck tomorrow
WL


----------



## Mephistophlillie

KARNAK said:


> Good morning lovely bright sunshine but gradually becoming overcast, 10.1 with adjustment now 6.2.  Big clean up today so not much time for computer work, hope the Dyson can stand it..
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Freddie1966.
> 
> Doing well with the weight loss @Mephistophlillie well done.
> 
> Take care folks enjoy your day stay safe.



Thanks @KARNAK hopefully will pay off at HbA1c time


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon all.    5.7 here this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 after a night of hot flushes keeping me awake, I thought I had done with them.


Damn things keep returning just when we think we’ve cracked it


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Damn things keep returning just when we think we’ve cracked it


That’s so true. 10 years on HRT and still get them, just not as bad but still enough to stop me sleeping. I don’t have to get up through the night and rest my head, body, arms on the cold bathroom tiles anymore!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> That’s so true. 10 years on HRT and still get them, just not as bad but still enough to stop me sleeping. I don’t have to get up through the night and rest my head, body, arms on the cold bathroom tiles anymore!



Delighted to say that after suffering with them for 5 years, I started on HRT patches last autumn and the effect was almost instantaneous and miraculous in putting a stop to them as well as not needing the loo through the night anymore either. Total bliss to get an undisturbed night's sleep, every night!  Managing to eek the patches out to one every 7 days instead of 4 as not sure when I will get a repeat prescription for them with the shortage but still doing the job well at that time scale for me.
I can so relate to getting up in the night and lying on cold tiles, even in the winter, then next thing you are shaking with the cold! I so do not miss that! HRT is beyond amazing!


----------



## SueEK

I thought I had passed it twice and they returned again, hot flushes and night sweats, surprisingly no change in mood but no they came back to taunt me. Seemed to have passed it again and hoping beyond hope that that’s it now - pretty pleeease


----------



## Ditto

Hola all. Can't be bothered measuring when I'm up too early at 4 due to stupid eating late the night  before. That's it I'm going low carb healthy like the people in the menu thread, it's rubbing off on me. It's persisting down here so I'm glad they've got a wash'ouse at my flats with huge dryers. Apparently the virus has now reached Manchester. Are we doomed? I can't shake this other thing we've had all this year, don't want something else to worry about.  Sneezing and snuffling and chomping Strepsils.


----------



## Bexlee

Wirralass said:


> Oooops Bexlee, your meter playing silly b's? Hope your bgs stabilise as the day progresses.
> WL



I think it’s Monday morning effect! It settled down to a more normal and steady 6.0 by 930 and has been in range all day.
Also new sensor day and they’re reading the same which is good


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hola all. Can't be bothered measuring when I'm up too early at 4 due to stupid eating late the night  before. That's it I'm going low carb healthy like the people in the menu thread, it's rubbing off on me. It's persisting down here so I'm glad they've got a wash'ouse at my flats with huge dryers. Apparently the virus has now reached Manchester. Are we doomed? I can't shake this other thing we've had all this year, don't want something else to worry about.  Sneezing and snuffling and chomping Strepsils.


Aww Ditto if it's not one thing it's another eh?
I hope you make a full recovery soon. Keep warm & hydrated. Spring is just around the corner tho it may seem miles away atm. Love & (((Hugs)))
WL


----------



## Ljc

Good morning.  My cold said goodbye yesterday  .   As colds go  it was pretty pathetic, a few sneezes, felt a bit off and sleepy , my BGs didn’t notice aand it only managed to visit for a couple of days, don’t get me wrong I am highly delighted It scarpered without overstaying it’s welcome or causing havoc.

I hope you all have a good day.

Oops forgot what I came here for .  7.1.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All, and it's cold/Wet and windy again here but my reading is 6.6 so now to start the day


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. I haven’t been checking in much lately but work reporting a house special today! A lovely 5.2.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all !
Congratulations @merrymunky on your HS!!!
Me today a 6.3...
Still experimenting with food... I think on balance, I like it! 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 7.3 this morning. Have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up bright and early this morning. Well early anyway. Off shortly for my follow-up colonoscopy. 
When I got the call, I was told I had _"an appointment for my camera test."_  Sounds really glamorous and Hollywood, doesn't it?  _"All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up." _
Won't go into the gory details of last night's taking of the liquid prep. Suffice to say, the phrase "eye of a needle" flitted across my mind many many times.  
My only advice to anybody  who may have to experience the same in the future is, "KEEP THE TOILET SEAT DOWN!!"
It saves vital buttock-clenching seconds when you make that desperate dash to be seated. 

Wish me luck.
Oh, and my BG this morning was 4.4 - which was nice.

Have a safe day.
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

 Have had a thumping headache since yesterday morning, stupid yelping little westie in the next closey doesn’t help either, don’t understand why people persist in getting dogs when their just going to leave them alone all day yelping/barking to disturb everyone else!

Anyways I'm joining @MeeTooTeeTwo with a 4.4 although mine was glucose chew induced as woke to 4.2 so it didnt do much anyway! Off out to sign on this afternoon, fingers crossed I can get cotton wool pads, lens wipes and I think that's all I require, even more hopeful my mum can get toilet roll! Although we do have  a few rolls left at least 

Have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

A new synthesizer arriving this week. I confess to being a little excited. Especially happy with the discount I got.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning, sleep wasn't great, but better than the previous night.  Antibiotics finished now.

@merrymunky congrats on your HS.

Thanks ladies for your comments, seems this thinking you are through menopause and then I'd coming right back and biting you on the bum is quite common.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, I seem to be in the 4s or the 7s, no half measures, at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Wet, cold and very windy here today, and the weather is awful too!  A nice enough 6.4 but I’d love a HS. Must try harder, as it used to say on my school report. Nothing exciting planned today, a bit of this and a bit of that, ie ironing and making a pan of lentil soup. Woohoo! Have a terrific Tuesday y’all.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 3.6 - I tweaked my basal rates think I need to untweak them!

Madness week starting in town with Cheltenham races it turns everywhere completely bonkers!   I hope people can stay safe with so many travelling in and out.


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning. - fell to temptation of one of those choc ices in the freezer again! - but my husband 'ever helpful' tells me he has finished the pack now, so must just not buy any more.


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. I was pleased with my 7.2 this morning


----------



## zoombapup

Bit late reporting, but my usual 5.7 this morning.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another house special!


----------



## Wirrallass

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Another house special!



Congratulations MM. 
WL


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Another house special!


Well done @merrymunky , hope all is going well for you x


----------



## Bexlee

Congratulations @merrymunky. 

6.4 for me. 

I woke up in the night. Thought it was getting up time. Wondered why the hearing wasn’t on the total darkness kind of passed me by then as I started to get clothes out before I went in the shower I looked at clock again and realised it was 2.32 not 6.32. What is wrong with me???!!!!

ave a good day.


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> Well done @merrymunky , hope all is going well for you x


Apart from never getting a full night sleep due to hip pain, wonky diabetes levels through the day and sheer baby brain yeah not too bad thank you!!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

Well I got lens wipes and cotton wool pads at Savers yesterday, my mum however didn’t manage to get toilet roll as of course there wasn’t any

I also got back in touch with Stagecoach East Scotland as when I sent an email of complaint the confirmation email stated they would respond to complaints within 5 days, yesterday was day number 10! They responded that they currently had a backlog and would respond to my original complaint as soon as possible, not a good look for me!

Anyways it's a 5.0 for me, raining here but I've still got a thumping headache as wont shift with that westie yelping near all day everyday so I'll just be snuggling on the sofa today 

Have a nice day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Looking reasonable out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A pb of 5.4 on wake for me. Weight also lower than it has been in about 16 years 

HBA1c yesterday, results Thursday. Hope all the work is going to pay off


----------



## Baz.

morning all it's a 7.3 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Lunch with mum and SIL today. Then a stop-off at uni library on the way home to poke my nose into some books. My kind of fun day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. That would be yesterday afternoon's gardening.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.5 today and nice and consistent during the night.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A minor miracle occurred and I woke to a very nice, but not quite a HS, 5.4. Trip into town today and a spot of lunch, of course, whilst there. Well we all need a treat occasionally. Have a wicked Wednesday.


----------



## Toucan

Up again this morning 6.8, not sure why it's higher, but hey-ho it's the ups and downs and the average that matters I suppose.
Going for a long walk along the river bank today, so maybe that will help.


----------



## Flower

Good morning  it’s an oh so close 5.1 for me.

The sun is shining here, have a lovely day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* for me this fine morning.  

Phew, all the horrors of yesterday's colonoscopy are over.  
They did a finger prick test pre-procedure.
Would you believe it *5.2* - you can't win can you? 

Stay safe everybody.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today  Lovely sunny Spring day today


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me, bit disappointed with that.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a dull windy day, plus 12.8 on the Richter scale. 5 units of NR soon put that to rights, overnight Basal is all over the place at the moment time to speak with DSN me finks. Didn`t get to post yesterday every time I started to type phones started and skype kicked in from Austria and I ended up going out to get away from it all. 

Congratulations on your HS @merrymunky & @Anitram.

Good luck with results @Mephistophlillie.  

Take care folks have a good day, stay safe.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning, a bit late posting (busy) 
A 6.6 for me today.

*A question for you experts...*
I was trying an experiment and so after my first reading I went for a 5k run.
On return my BG was higher at 7.3, should have expected it to drop?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> Morning, a bit late posting (busy)
> A 6.6 for me today.
> 
> *A question for you experts...*
> I was trying an experiment and so after my first reading I went for a 5k run.
> On return my BG was higher at 7.3, should have expected it to drop?
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Exercise and type of exercise affects people in different ways, some drop straight away, others will see a rise but suffer drops hours after it


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Blustery weather here in Sale. 6.6 @ 6.49am and the good news is the virus scare is over at my flats. We got the usual letter outlining all the events for the month so the 'suspected' case must have been given the all clear and I presume the 'lounge' unlocked. That's a relief but I'm giving up going to the wash'ouse for the duration. 

Kaylz we've got tons of loo rolls in this neck of the woods. I just watched a news item and Cushelle have been going bonkers ramping up production to meet needs. They usually sell 43 millions and this month sold 63 millions. That's a lot of loo paper!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Blustery weather here in Sale. 6.6 @ 6.49am and the good news is the virus scare is over at my flats. We got the usual letter outlining all the events for the month so the 'suspected' case must have been given the all clear and I presume the 'lounge' unlocked. That's a relief but I'm giving up going to the wash'ouse for the duration.
> 
> Kaylz we've got tons of loo rolls in this neck of the woods. I just watched a news item and Cushelle have been going bonkers ramping up production to meet needs. They usually sell 43 millions and this month sold 63 millions. That's a lot of loo paper!


We have nice sunny washing blowing on the line today here. I read they can also hold months of stock aswell.


----------



## zoombapup

Woke up this morning and 5.2, had a curry a few hours ago, 7.1 for some reason.


----------



## Ljc

zoombapup said:


> Woke up this morning and 5.2, had a curry a few hours ago, 7.1 for some reason.


Congratulations on your House Special


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. Woke to 6.7.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.9 this morning. Busy day ahead too.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
A 6.0 this morning.
Thanks for the help with yesterdays question about exercise and readings...
What a journey we are all on!

Car service today, won't be cheap!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Today is going to be a long day, Bubbles is in one of his moods and is already yowling and scraping at the bloody door, maybe it's time for him to go back to Bruce's as that's almost a year hes been impacting on how me and my mum live but Bruce has had 1 helluva break and taken no responsibility, I'm getting a bit fed up living life based around a temperamental cat 

Anyways oh so close with a 5.1 for me, I've been blocked up (nose wise) for well over a week now and supposed to have the dentist on Friday, not sure what I should do as I know some folk are being VERY funny with other folks just with a common cold

Anyways hope you all have a lovely day
Xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me today, so pleased that it has come down.  

@Kaylz sorry that you are being annoyed by bubbles, did he used to be able to go out when he was at Bruce's?  He does sound high maintenance for a cat, the diva of the cat world.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.4 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Time to lower basal a tad, I think. i dropped a half unit for one night earlier in the week and was back up in the 7s though.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  4.5 for me today.


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning.

Which sets me up nicely for an IKEA run.... got to return a bunch of things that all cost less than £5 each but added together it makes sense to return them. Just. And it means I can buy more things!!


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine Bruce has had him about 7 years now I think and no hes never been outside in all that time, it's not safe, there are too many boy racers in my town both where I am and down on river street where Bruce is, plus back when he got him there was someone down his bit that had a dog that was mauling cats to death and the guy would just pick them up and dump them in a bin, the Feliway was changed to a full one just last week so I dont know why hes being such a pain but it's really starting to effect our lives, I was born into a house with a cat and dog and have had 4 cats through my time and not one of them was anywhere near half as bad as Bubbles  xx


----------



## Mephistophlillie

A 5.8 today. Quite pleased with my numbers this week.

it’s a sunny but cold morning in my corner of County Durham. Currently travelling to work via public transport but have managed to sneak a seat with a good 6 feet between me and the nearest person  

and it’s HBA1c results day today - fingers crossed.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.3 today


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends on this wet & blustery start to the day. After tomorrow we can all relax over the weekend ~ that is apart from those workaholics!
Off to see my physiotherapist this afternoon for physio on my right knee & femur. The first session of six. That's all the NHS will allow Boo!

Confirmed. Another two poor sods reported as having Coronavirus on the Wirral ~ and a local school has been shut down.

So just now my meter chucked out a miserable but not unexpected 7.7. Ho hum! Thanks a bunch DF, I thought I'd got away with a slightly carby snack late last evening!
Take care folks, stay warm & as well as you can.
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* this morning. 
Beautiful clear blue skies and bright sunshine at the moment.   
Don't expect it'll last though. 

Stay safe everyone. 

Dez


----------



## Toucan

Reading of 8.0 this morning caused minor panic until I saw last nights metformin tablet still on the table!
Either that or may be an infection starting, as I don't feel that great.
If it is the metformin then that shows that I am still quite dependant on it, which as I'm hoping to ditch it eventually isn't such good news.
Any way beautiful morning, sun is shining. We have a huge magnolia tree at the end of the garden which much be at least 40 years old, and it is looking magnificent. Time to go and enjoy the day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all my fellow bloodletters. A 6.4 on yet another gusty day, third day of this weather. Where’s spring? Corona virus has hit our largest school, first a teacher and now a pupil. It’s getting closer, the teacher’s son is a pupil at my grandson’s school!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 4.0 today 

Avoiding town whilst the races are on. I hope Cheltenham doesn’t become a Covid 19 hot spot.

Have a good day all


----------



## Baz.

Morning All  it's a 6.6 from me this morning


----------



## SueEK

Have only just got up, been really tired, so busy at work and colleague been off for a week so that’s obviously why. 6 on the nose for me today so pleased with that. Had quote for treatment needed from periodontist - nearly £2500 (2 treatments under sedation) plus will need maintenance every three months at £250. Just dont think we can afford it as we have no way of replenishing what savings we have. I need bone grafts etc and don’t really know what the alternative is,  none of this is available under the NHS. Am just in a state trying to process it all.
Anyway have a good day everyone x


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 5.3


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  8.2- a case of A Baked Bean Too Far!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

So close and yet so far 5.1 for me


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it a 6.9 from me today


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.9 for me this morning, feeling pretty stressed at the moment so going to try and have a relaxing day, fingers crossed I get that 

Have a lovely day folks 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a sensor compressed 3.3, a rather more reasonable 4.7 on a blood test.

New synth arrived yesterday. Rather wonderful. I can retire my floppy drive equipped old faithful workhorse.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Hello from a very chuffed me. A 5.5 today, that’s two days in the fives this week. I’m not doing or eating anything different, so who knows? It’s actually not raining or blowing a hoolie, hooray! Big job today, washing all the birdie feeders and replenishing them. That’ll fill the day. Other than that I will mostly be trying to avoid catching Covid 19, still/again!  Have a fab-u-lous Friday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

You’re a one-man band @khskel.  

Morning folks. 3.9 here.

Aw, looks like my mum’s cruise won’t be going ahead then - at 84, I think she falls into the ‘elderly passenger’ category (in body, not in mind). Hope she gets her money back!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning which I am really pleased with considering the last thing I ate yesterday was a 200g bar of dairy milk.  I had had a sh*t day at work where all my male colleagues have been told to work from home starting today, I was not included in the list (someone forwarded the email to me so I knew as part of my role as admin for the team), I emailed our boss in Germany asking if I had been missed off as an oversight, or was I not included and was expected to come into the office (open plan with a capacity of 300 when everyone is in).  As far as I know none of my colleagues have diabetes, 1 has asthma.  My boss has completely ignored me, so I am guessing I am expected into the office until the whole company declares we are in a business continuity situation.  He did however send me an email saying that he hoped he could rely on me to phone the UK team to advise the if the company does declare a business continuity situation, and that could be an evening or weekend, so he wants me to make myself available for unpaid work if it falls on an evening or weekend, to call people who are already working from home to tell them to work from home.  Part of me also thinks it is a money saving thing as guess which one of us doesn't have a company fuel card, which is based on my grade.  Plus all the guys in the team told me to stop panicking and stressing as in their words you will be fine with coming in to the office the risk is low, so if the risk is low for me, surely the risk is low for them as well.  So today the man I sit next to can work from home, but I have to be in the office.


Sorry rant but I can't put any of this on Facebook and eating the chocolate hasn't changed any of that, but when my hubby was leaving work he asked if I needed anything on the way home, I said the biggest bar of chocolate he could get, not expecting him to bring some in, but once it was there and my combination of anger and tears I gave in.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.4 here. Achieved that by lowering basal by half a unit, having a lump of cheese before bed...and a couple of jelly babies to treat a hypo at 2am. Oh of course, it’s Spring.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> You’re a one-man band @khskel.
> 
> Morning folks. 3.9 here.
> 
> Aw, looks like my mum’s cruise won’t be going ahead then - at 84, I think she falls into the ‘elderly passenger’ category (in body, not in mind). Hope she gets her money back!


We are booked on a river cruise in May, which is looking unviable both with the new government advice for the elderly, and the fact that Slovakia has closed its borders, so that’s the day in Bratislava gone, and Budapest has closed all its public buildings. Vienna will probably follow suit, if it hasn’t already. What our tour company is offering at the moment is the chance to rearrange the cruise for later in the year, but not into next year. Crystal ball, anyone?


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine  sorry to see your having such a rough time xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thought I'd posted this already. 
*5.6* this beautiful sunny morning. 

Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We are booked on a river cruise in May, which is looking unviable both with the new government advice for the elderly, and the fact that Slovakia has closed its borders, so that’s the day in Bratislava gone, and Budapest has closed all its public buildings. Vienna will probably follow suit, if it hasn’t already. What our tour company is offering at the moment is the chance to rearrange the cruise for later in the year, but not into next year. Crystal ball, anyone?


It’s a shame but for the best I suppose but still disappointing for you. I’ve a BIG birthday coming up next month and Mr Eggy asked me what I wanted to do, holiday wise, I always think April is a funny month for holidays as it’s Easter and the weather isn’t the best in the countries I’d like to visit so I opted for the Isle of Arran, which I’m hoping will be ok unless they close the ferries down! My last BIG birthday was at the time of the volcanic ash crisis and, again, luckily,  I chose Windermere. Mr Eggy’s BIG birthday is in June but we’d already decided to go away to the Greek Islands in September. Fingers crossed it’s all over by then. PS there’s a spare bedroom in our beach front cottage in Arran.


----------



## Flower

Good morning a 5.1 that’ll do 

Keeping well away from the Gold Cup day mayhem in town and will head the other way on my daily crutches hobble step count!

Just checking bus timetables to Arran @eggyg

Have the best day you can


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> You’re a one-man band @khskel.
> 
> Morning folks. 3.9 here.
> 
> Aw, looks like my mum’s cruise won’t be going ahead then - at 84, I think she falls into the ‘elderly passenger’ category (in body, not in mind). Hope she gets her money back!


Many cruise line companies are now stopping cruises.


----------



## Toucan

Checking in at 6.1 this morning, so yesterday' s high reading must have been because I forgot to take my metformin the night before, - which I guess is better than it turning out to be because it was the start of an infection.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a muggy morning, didn`t post yesterday a day of hypo`s even had to be brought home from the beach by two nurses just out for a stroll. They must of realised something was wrong with all of the buzzards & vulture's circling overhead waiting for a chance to strike at this inert body, I think the seagulls would get there first. Well I would like to thank both of the ladies who made sure I got home ok and stayed with me for an hour to make sure I was ok.



Robin said:


> Vienna will probably follow suit, if it hasn’t already


Robin I have just Skyped my friend in Vienna and he said everything is open at the moment but surrounding countries are blocking their borders.

Good rant @Grannylorraine although it does sound very unfair.

Can you knit me a cardigan while you are on Arron @eggyg.

Have a good day folks weather not looking good for the weekend, take any sun you can get but stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK you don't do it by halves do you, always have to make a seen , your such a diva!   I think it's just your way of picking up the ladies! Glad you got taken care of though and take it easy the day Ted, sending hugs xx


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning a 5.1 that’ll do
> 
> Keeping well away from the Gold Cup day mayhem in town and will head the other way on my daily crutches hobble step count!
> 
> Just checking bus timetables to Arran @eggyg
> 
> Have the best day you can


 I’ve hunted out my wetsuit and flippers


KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a muggy morning, didn`t post yesterday a day of hypo`s even had to be brought home from the beach by two nurses just out for a stroll. They must of realised something was wrong with all of the buzzards & vulture's circling overhead waiting for a chance to strike at this inert body, I think the seagulls would get there first. Well I would like to thank both of the ladies who made sure I got home ok and stayed with me for an hour to make sure I was ok.
> 
> 
> Robin I have just Skyped my friend in Vienna and he said everything is open at the moment but surrounding countries are blocking their borders.
> 
> Good rant @Grannylorraine although it does sound very unfair.
> 
> Can you knit me a cardigan while you are on Arron @eggyg.
> 
> Have a good day folks weather not looking good for the weekend, take any sun you can get but stay safe.


Ted, the things you’ll do to have women fuss over you. Hope you’re feeling better today. As for the cardi, hmmm....I’m good at lots of things but knitting ain’t one of them. I might manage a scarf, a Dr Who type as I don’t know how to finish them off!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 this morning which I am really pleased with considering the last thing I ate yesterday was a 200g bar of dairy milk.  I had had a sh*t day at work where all my male colleagues have been told to work from home starting today, I was not included in the list (someone forwarded the email to me so I knew as part of my role as admin for the team), I emailed our boss in Germany asking if I had been missed off as an oversight, or was I not included and was expected to come into the office (open plan with a capacity of 300 when everyone is in).  As far as I know none of my colleagues have diabetes, 1 has asthma.  My boss has completely ignored me, so I am guessing I am expected into the office until the whole company declares we are in a business continuity situation.  He did however send me an email saying that he hoped he could rely on me to phone the UK team to advise the if the company does declare a business continuity situation, and that could be an evening or weekend, so he wants me to make myself available for unpaid work if it falls on an evening or weekend, to call people who are already working from home to tell them to work from home.  Part of me also thinks it is a money saving thing as guess which one of us doesn't have a company fuel card, which is based on my grade.  Plus all the guys in the team told me to stop panicking and stressing as in their words you will be fine with coming in to the office the risk is low, so if the risk is low for me, surely the risk is low for them as well.  So today the man I sit next to can work from home, but I have to be in the office.
> 
> 
> Sorry rant but I can't put any of this on Facebook and eating the chocolate hasn't changed any of that, but when my hubby was leaving work he asked if I needed anything on the way home, I said the biggest bar of chocolate he could get, not expecting him to bring some in, but once it was there and my combination of anger and tears I gave in.


I can understand why you are so angry . Have you got an HR dept you can go to ?


----------



## Ditto

Hi trying to post by mobile. Weird. 6.7 today. Pleased with that.

That above was my effort at trying to post by mobile yesterday, it was still on here but didn't post I don't think. I fail at mobiles.

This morning not good at 7.9 for some reason and then I think I had a hypo later after a silly breakfast. Do you shake with a hypo? I then ate the same thing that put me in that position to 'bring me back up again' in case I'd gone low. Dunno why I just didn't measure and see. I felt too ill though. Just wanted a quick fix. I must get more organised and always have more decent food in. I will  be shopping online in future and trying to self isolate because I'm worried in case Mum gets Covid. 

GrannyLorraine that is diabolical grr.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto I highly doubt you had a hypo after a "silly" breakfast, hypo's are when blood sugars are low and I guess from silly you mean a lot of carbs in which case there's not really a chance you were low, you could have experienced a false hypo from shooting up from your silly breakfast and you were falling back down quite fast, I believe you aren't on any hypo causing medication so it is VERY unlikely xx


----------



## Ljc

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a muggy morning, didn`t post yesterday a day of hypo`s even had to be brought home from the beach by two nurses just out for a stroll. They must of realised something was wrong with all of the buzzards & vulture's circling overhead waiting for a chance to strike at this inert body, I think the seagulls would get there first. Well I would like to thank both of the ladies who made sure I got home ok and stayed with me for an hour to make sure I was ok.



OH Heck Ted . I hope you are fully recovered now .  Thank Heaven those nurses came by when they did and helped you.


----------



## Baz.

Morning World and welcome to the week-end my reading for this morning is 6.4 with a weekly average of 6.9 hope you are all as well as you can be


----------



## Ljc

@Grannylorraine .  I would be fuming too.  Can you take it further /higher up ?


----------



## Ljc

@Ditto . A few of us on here are self isolating to try and protect family and or ourselves.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  Not a waking reading as I haven’t managed to get any kip. It was 6.4 when I finally gave in and got up. 
I think I will be needing RSJs to keep my eyes open later , oh yes, I’m retired so I can have a nap this afternoon YAY.

I think my body has suddenly realised the season is changing again, my insulin needs are increasing.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

Digestive biscuit induced 5.4 for me this morning, my grandad is complaining as the panty were making people wipe there hands with wipes yesterday, he said she doesn't know I didnt do mine  his back of hygiene has gotten to me for years as he just doesn't care but what can I do, he doesn't listen so theres not much i can do

Anyways I'm off to try and chill although Bubbles is playing up big time and has already attacked Bruce and knocked stuff over in the living room 

Have a fab day everyone 
Xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Hmm something is going wrong as I was 10 this morning whilst not having much to eat yesterday.  There's no rhyme or reason but then again with D there never was. Walk in the campo now with the  dogs and try and walk it off.


----------



## zoombapup

Back to my usual 5.7 for the morning start. Although I appear to have gained a slight bit of weight from yesterday, despite having nothing but a salad  god knows bodies are weird.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, and I forgot I'd decided to reduce my basal, so injected the extra half I’ve been taking all winter. What happened to Spring?


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 5.6 here.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.5 this morning...
Celebrated my sons big 40 birthday yesterday with a trip to the Harvester...
Tricky to choose from the menu although the salad is a bit more controllable
I banned myself from all puddings but 'had' to have a sliver of chocolate birthday cake later 

Oh, also cut the grass which is hilarious as it's pouring now!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Scary 11.4, retested on other hand 7.1, double checked after washing hands 6.7, that’s better phew! Shelves are empty down here, some people must barely be able to move in their kitchens with stockpiling, I couldn’t even find a tin of corned beef, dont want the rice or pasta obviously.  Hey ho let’s hope I can at least get the dog food as that is seriously depleted too.
Have a good weekend x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Off to the local model railway club exhibition this morning. The skill shown in some of the layouts is truly amazing. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Scary 11.4, retested on other hand 7.1, double checked after washing hands 6.7, that’s better phew! Shelves are empty down here, some people must barely be able to move in their kitchens with stockpiling, I couldn’t even find a tin of corned beef, dont want the rice or pasta obviously.  Hey ho let’s hope I can at least get the dog food as that is seriously depleted too.
> Have a good weekend x


its getting ridiculous, Lidl was picked clean yesterday apparently, seen people are even trying to stockpile prescription medication, just calm down already    xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.5* this morning. 
Might go panic buying later on.  
I'm glad I don't eat rice, pasta or bread anymore.  
As long as people don't start hoarding caulis or courgettes, I'll be OK.  
Mind you we won't be recycling the local newspapers for a while, just in case the current run on loo rolls continues. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> its getting ridiculous, Lidl was picked clean yesterday apparently, seen people are even trying to stockpile prescription medication, just calm down already    xx


I agree, my friend works as an online picker at Sainsbury’s who said she had never seen anything like it in 15 years she has worked there, not even Christmas. People getting cross with the staff as well and buying complete trays of tinned foods. Madness and so greedy.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Digestive biscuit induced 5.4 for me this morning, my grandad is complaining as the panty were making people wipe there hands with wipes yesterday, he said she doesn't know I didnt do mine  his back of hygiene has gotten to me for years as he just doesn't care but what can I do, he doesn't listen so theres not much i can do
> 
> Anyways I'm off to try and chill although Bubbles is playing up big time and has already attacked Bruce and knocked stuff over in the living room
> 
> Have a fab day everyone
> Xx


My mother in law is the same. She’s nearly 83 and we have explained she must stay home instead of getting on the bus and wandering around the town every other day, and she must wash hands every time she’s been out. Her response, “ it doesn’t matter if I get it I never see anyone anyways” that’s strange as Mr Eggy goes around twice a week as do his two brothers. She goes to church without fail every Sunday, coffee mornings, Tuesday, bingo, Wednesday. In town with her sister all the time. But apart from them she doesn’t see anyone! Mr Eggy put her right about spreading it to him and me plus another son who also has heart problems, never mind the fact she could become very ill. We despair of her.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I agree, my friend works as an online picker at Sainsbury’s who said she had never seen anything like it in 15 years she has worked there, not even Christmas. People getting cross with the staff as well and buying complete trays of tinned foods. Madness and so greedy.


I was texting a friend yesterday in England who said he'd had pretty much a wasted trip to Aldi as basically everything had been picked clean, out of things he was needing he'd only managed to get milk, a loaf and some cheese, he mentioned it to the girl on the till just as general chit chat and she nearly burst into tears, when he said don't worry I'm not about to have a go at you she then told him 6 people had since she started at lunch time and this was just after 3pm I was talking to him, he does piercings and I've been having trouble trying to find antiseptic wipes so he was lovely enough to offer me the chance of him ordering me 100 from the supplier he uses for his piercing stuff xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> My mother in law is the same. She’s nearly 83 and we have explained she must stay home instead of getting on the bus and wandering around the town every other day, and she must wash hands every time she’s been out. Her response, “ it doesn’t matter if I get it I never see anyone anyways” that’s strange as Mr Eggy goes around twice a week as do his two brothers. She goes to church without fail every Sunday, coffee mornings, Tuesday, bingo, Wednesday. In town with her sister all the time. But apart from them she doesn’t see anyone! Mr Eggy put her right about spreading it to him and me plus another son who also has heart problems, never mind the fact she could become very ill. We despair of her.


He goes to the pantry Monday and Fridays, the other town via bus at least 4 times a week, the Salvation Army Sunday service, bible studies, lunch club, helps at the toddler group etc, he's 88 this year but just doesn't give a stuff, neither does Bruce and we actually argued about it this morning, he's now relying on buses to get to work, not using sanitiser gel, rarely washing his hands, bites his nails, rubs at his eyes constantly and coughs and sneezes basically all the time anyway, he says he doesn't have time to wash his hands when he gets to work as he's got a living to make    xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Back to the sixes today,  6.8. Have had a lie in as we have friends coming tonight and we always end up having a Northern Soul disco ( Mr Eggy still has all his vinyl records and a turntable) and a late night. But tonight we are moving on a wee bit and going for a Seventies disco. We have dozens of twelve inch singles, mostly funk and soul. Should be a good night. I may be late tomorrow reporting in. Have a smashing Saturday ( night fever)!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> I agree, my friend works as an online picker at Sainsbury’s who said she had never seen anything like it in 15 years she has worked there, not even Christmas. People getting cross with the staff as well and buying complete trays of tinned foods. Madness and so greedy.


I popped to Asda yesterday for Burgen and potatoes. As I walked in a woman walked out with 5 packs of 24 rolls of Asda’s own loo roll. I thought there was a limit imposed, obviously not. The shelves were quite bare of everything. Plenty of Burgen though, thanks goodness.


----------



## Bexlee

Happy weekend fellow wage slaves. Happy 6th day of the week / next day retired people!
Not posted for a few days as it’s been manic at work ..... planning for possibilities of closures, the little darlings will need loads and loads of work to do *If* they are told not to go to school.

Any way very pleased it’s the weekend.

A 4.9 this morning.

Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning HS today,  finally got my Basal under control will have to reduce it a bit 1 unit at a time to keep it in the guide lines. Thanks for all your concerns and telling offs honestly it only happens when ladies are about, I agree there is no need for panic buying so I hope the ones buying cheap loo paper in bulk get their two fingers worth.

Not much else to report hope you all have a good safe day, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning self isolators

I woke on 5.9, after a nice flatfish, which was amazing considering I was fuming. Takes a lot to make me fume. Over and above being grumpy, of course.

On Wednesday, I ordered a prescription for collection yesterday. When I phoned, I asked for Levemir and a couple of other things, including paracetamol, which I use for the muscle aches and pains that come with PLS. “Sorry” the lady said “we don’t prescribe paracetamol because you can buy it.”

“What, so if I have a few bad days I have to go out every two days in my wheelchair to buy it? You can’t nip into the corner shop to buy 100”.

“Oh, well, I’ll have to check with the doctor. I’ll ring you back”

So she did, and said that that the paracetamol would be with the other stuff I ordered. As I’m self isolating, my son-in-law went to pick it up from the pharmacy after his jury duty. He phoned me from the pharmacy and said there was no insulin in the prescription. _Only_ paracetamol. By this time, the surgery was closed, but after some negotiation in the pharmacy, I did get my insulin.

So who was at fault? The surgery or the pharmacy? Well, I found out this morning. The stupid woman had got so het up about the paracetamol she forgot to send the rest of the prescription to the pharmacy next door. So after speaking to the pharmacy, I’ve got a five day supply of my other medication, and I have to ring the surgery on Monday to sort it all out.

Anyway, that’s why I’m fuming. I’ll be fuming on Monday, as well. No football all weekend. At least there’s snooker to watch. We aren’t at the National Origami Championship on Sky Main Event yet, but I don’t doubt we will. 

Have a good day folks, get out for a lonely walk and studiously avoid the rest of humanity. And specially no unprotected sex. A Hazmat suit at the very least.


----------



## Ditto

LOL 

7.9 @ 6.17am yesterday. Dunno about today, interrupted sleep so then I don't measure as it's all weird. I watched two episodes of The Name Of The Rose at 4, then round to my flat to feed the cat at 6 and back to bed till 10 so if I measured then that wouldn't be right would it, not early enough? 

I need my son to self isolate, his health is dire. I think we've all had it but he hasn't. 

/edit

If I get it now and pop off then I didn't have it.  All that thought gone into the hymns at my funeral and now I'll get slung in a pit with lime over me and a sheet if I'm lucky. Sheesh. Shouldn't have bothered. 20 years I've been expecting this virus and now it's here I wish it would bugger off.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Forgot to post this morning, 6.2 OK with that.  I am however wondering about this panic buying of loo roll and its magic qualities, I used it ever since I was potty trained and it has never stopped me catching a cold, having asthma or becoming diabetic, but all these panic buyers must know something I don't. I can tell everyone that at the moment food supplies are still going through the food distribution centre my husband works at, he said it is as busy as normal, his is the fresh food one though, no toilets rolls go through there.  Am I concerned about Coronavirus, yes, have I gone into a blind panic and buying everything in sight just in case, no.  But at least following a low carb diet I don't have to worry about getting bread and pasta.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Grannylorraine said:


> Forgot to post this morning, 6.2 OK with that.  I am however wondering about this panic buying of loo roll and its magic qualities, I used it ever since I was potty trained and it has never stopped me catching a cold, having asthma or becoming diabetic, but all these panic buyers must know something I don't. I can tell everyone that at the moment food supplies are still going through the food distribution centre my husband works at, he said it is as busy as normal, his is the fresh food one though, no toilets rolls go through there.  Am I concerned about Coronavirus, yes, have I gone into a blind panic and buying everything in sight just in case, no.  But at least following a low carb diet I don't have to worry about getting bread and pasta.


Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Forgot to post this morning, 6.2 OK with that.  I am however wondering about this panic buying of loo roll and its magic qualities, I used it ever since I was potty trained and it has never stopped me catching a cold, having asthma or becoming diabetic, but all these panic buyers must know something I don't. I can tell everyone that at the moment food supplies are still going through the food distribution centre my husband works at, he said it is as busy as normal, his is the fresh food one though, no toilets rolls go through there.  Am I concerned about Coronavirus, yes, have I gone into a blind panic and buying everything in sight just in case, no.  But at least following a low carb diet I don't have to worry about getting bread and pasta.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 6.3 this morning .  My graph is showing my BGs are playing silly b’s , more like a bouncy castle lol, so more tweaking required.
Yesterday I had straight up and straight down arrows  , interspersed with a few  sloping  ones,  nice even ones were rare. Thanks to my Libre I headed off every potential hypo.
I hope someone catches that DF and locks here away soon.

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning, 6.7 this morning

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> I popped to Asda yesterday for Burgen and potatoes. As I walked in a woman walked out with 5 packs of 24 rolls of Asda’s own loo roll. I thought there was a limit imposed, obviously not. The shelves were quite bare of everything. Plenty of Burgen though, thanks goodness.


Sounds like she maybe stocking them for her small shop ~ unless she has 50 *snotty kids!
WL
Edited *


----------



## Wirrallass

Mornin' folks!
Haven't opened the blinds yet to see what the weather's doing but it sounds calm out there for a change.
I'm logging a 5.7 today but it's not a waking bg ~ not slept a wink ~ just one of those crazy insomniac nights and painful right knee, its beyond a joke now. Seriously _thinking _of having a knee replacement.
Well that's all my good news for today folks!!! Hope you're all good ~ take care and stay safe from the dreaded virus. I'm self quarantined now mindful that surgery is imminent.
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me, very little sleep due to howling winds and heavy rain, I just want to head back to my bed

Have a nice day folks
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Well morning all it's a 6.7 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Looks like it’ll be another riding lesson indoors today, why does it always rain on Sunday morning?


----------



## Flower

Good morning, down here with a 3.3, waiting for glucose to hit my bloodstream.

Trying to avoid people again today. Have a good day if you can


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me.
> 
> Off to the local model railway club exhibition this morning. The skill shown in some of the layouts is truly amazing.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


There are so many layers to your persona @khskel - rock god meets model railway enthusiast - rock n rail! 

Morning all.    7.4 here.


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> There are so many layers to your persona @khskel - rock god meets model railway enthusiast - rock n rail!
> 
> Morning all.    7.4 here.


I am merely a demi god. I cannot claim full divinity.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.0 on the dot for me. I think I need to look at the guttering today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this sunny Sunday morning.  
Decided against shopping yesterday as all reports we had were "nothing left on the shelves". 
I think we'll leave it till the middle of next week. Anyway we need to eat some of the freezer's contents to make some room in there. 

Stay safe everybody and above all _"keep calm and carry on"._

Dez


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All

5.4 after a 2.6 at 5.30’ish. Staying in bed a bit longer as I’m tired.....and no F1 to watch for another few months.

Have a good day and a good rest those who’ve had a disturbed night.


----------



## Michael12421

Well my morning 6.3 reduced to a 3.7 after my morning walk with the dogs. From midnight however there will be no more walks for at least 15 days - probably more - as we are all banned from leaving the house except to go to the doctor or pharmacy or to buy bread!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning ( I think) just got up and registered a whopping, risotto, cheese and biscuits and Sancerre induced, 8.4! Didn’t get to bed until after 2. Had a good night, finished off with our soul/funk/ jazz 70s disco. Was doing well bopping  along until Mr Eggy played the 12 version of Harry Thuman’s Underwater, which was my fav back in the day. It’s a loooong record, done my back/hip in! I’m fine this morning, two much coveted Panadol sorted me. Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## zoombapup

So, I had a house special 5.2 this morning! After being up part of last night planning what to do with my lectures/workshops for the rest of the semester (couldn't sleep anyway) then getting up at just before 10am this morning


----------



## Neens

zoombapup said:


> So, I had a house special 5.2 this morning! After being up part of last night planning what to do with my lectures/workshops for the rest of the semester (couldn't sleep anyway) then getting up at just before 10am this morning


congratulations on your HS!


----------



## Neens

Morning, good to catch up on all your news. 5.3 for me yesterday and 5.0 today so that HS just out of reach, but happy to be in the 5s. 
Keep safe all x


----------



## SueEK

7.4 this morning. Husband 70 in two weeks and has immune thrombocytopenia, blood platelet condition, but fit as a flea and works. Am wondering if he is going to have to self isolate for months on end, such a concern. I work and we have the grandchildren during the week to help out. Very confusing at the moment.
Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.8 with a 3.5 an hour later after Basal injection so a bit more adjustment me thinks. A couple of local girls/ladies have set up a free service to help people who are struggling to do their shopping and other errands, no doubt they will be very busy especially when Matt Hancock announces the date of forced self isolation.

Congratulations on HS @zoombapup.

You made I laf @Grannylorraine. 

Well its raining here so if you haven't already got it you will, so stay safe and enjoy your day, take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 this morning, but realised at tea time I had forgotten to my morning meds.  Been out for a run today, only managed 7.5 miles, but my half marathon has been postponed, quite rightly I might add.  

Went to Sainsbury's for breakfast after as usual, ashamed to say I panic parked as the car park was so much busier than usual.  Managed to get free loo roll and hand wash, but them manager did come in to tell me I couldn't spend the whole day in their toilets.  Had a lovely breakfast while me and my friend discussed alternatives to loo paper while eating the breakfast.  

Then someone coughed, you know, just a normal throat clear little cough, and I felt my anxiety levels rise, we were just leaving anyway, but I suddenly questioned my judgement of going into Sainsbury cafe, I am now sitting here questioning did I do the right thing in leaving the house at all.  I don't want to become that person that lets panic and fear take over my life.


----------



## eggyg

Can’t believe I’m first here today. Hope everyone is ok. I’ve been awake since 4.30 worrying about this bloody Covid 19. When you’re lying in the dark everything seems much worse so I’ve got up! My worry is, if I’m worried it must be bad! I’m usually such a pragmatic/ glass half full sort of person. Anyways, back to business, 6.3 today. Going to eldest daughter’s today, she’s a farmer and it’s lambing time so we’re going to help out, not the lambing/ farming bit. A bit of housework/ decorating/ childcare but I’m going to broach the subject of perhaps she needs to look for alternative childcare or rearranging her working hours ( she has a job as well as being a farmer). Her mother in law is 76 and her father in law is almost 80 and in a care home and both Mr Eggy and I are certainly going to be officially classed as vulnerable by the government very soon. It’s an awful thought that I may not be able to see my children or grandchildren for a while but what’s the alternative? Also need to sort my mother in law out. If she persists in her view that it doesn’t matter if she gets it and carries on the way she is ie going out everyday, we will be unable to visit or help her also. Sorry for long post but all this has been whirring about in my mind  for the last hour or so and it’s good to get it down in black and white. Have as good a day as you’re able and stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Can’t believe I’m first here today. Hope everyone is ok. I’ve been awake since 4.30 worrying about this bloody Covid 19. When you’re lying in the dark everything seems much worse so I’ve got up! My worry is, if I’m worried it must be bad! I’m usually such a pragmatic/ glass half full sort of person. Anyways, back to business, 6.3 today. Going to eldest daughter’s today, she’s a farmer and it’s lambing time so we’re going to help out, not the lambing/ farming bit. A bit of housework/ decorating/ childcare but I’m going to broach the subject of perhaps she needs to look for alternative childcare or rearranging her working hours ( she has a job as well as being a farmer). Her mother in law is 76 and her father in law is almost 80 and in a care home and both Mr Eggy and I are certainly going to be officially classed as vulnerable by the government very soon. It’s an awful thought that I may not be able to see my children or grandchildren for a while but what’s the alternative? Also need to sort my mother in law out. If she persists in her view that it doesn’t matter if she gets it and carries on the way she is ie going out everyday, we will be unable to visit or help her also. Sorry for long post but all this has been whirring about in my mind  for the last hour or so and it’s good to get it down in black and white. Have as good a day as you’re able and stay safe.


I am the same @eggy, normally level headed and boringly sensible but this has really played on my mind. My husband will also be in that category and he will go insane staying indoors, it’s such a worry for everyone. We also have our grandchildren during the week. We can only do what we can to try and ensure we and our families stay safe. Take care x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 6.6 this morning...

Just reading post from @eggyg I am saddened of the challenges people face. I am also reminded that 'we cannot add a minuite to our lives by worrying' (not my words). On a lighter note, "Also need to sort my mother in law out" made me smile as that is a brave statement for anyone to make!

May we find peace this morning as we journey through life...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 7.4 this morning.
Sorry your worrying @eggyg and* @*SueEK I usually don’t worry but I also am, especially in my line of work. There’s a lot of worried children and parents. Difficult to explain to them the reasons why and why not educational establishments are open. I get why as the knock on effect of closing them is unimaginable. 
Hope everyone has an ok day. Interesting times I feel.


----------



## Michael12421

khskel said:


> I am merely a demi god. I cannot claim full divinity.


I'll put in a word with 'im Upstairs.  i am 2.9 this wet morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Who knows what the day will bring? Interesting times.

Have the best day you can. What will happen, will happen.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

6.3 for me this morning, saw a GP on BBC Brwakfast this morning who has Covid-19, she a week in after testing positive having contracted it in NY, was good to see a report that wasnt scaremongering 

Have a good day folks 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

well good morning All,  Don't know what i did over night but reading gone up from 5.4 last night to 7.5 this morning


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 today. 
I’m guessing that’ll be the pizza and hot cross buns yesterday.


----------



## zoombapup

I got my regular 5.7 this morning. After spending the weekend stressing about the lack of serious response to covid and how it will affect my work etc. So I reckon my blood pressure has been sky-high for the weekend


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> 6.3 for me this morning, saw a GP on BBC Brwakfast this morning who has Covid-19, she a week in after testing positive having contracted it in NY, was good to see a report that wasnt scaremongering
> 
> Have a good day folks
> Xx


She is very active on Twitter too.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.
I'm back in the UK, but only just!!! Lanzarote was on lock down from yesterday. We wasn't allowed to leave our hotel during the day, unless going to the airport. They're trying to get as many tourists off the island. I got to attempt to go shopping today!!!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Well my morning 6.3 reduced to a 3.7 after my morning walk with the dogs. From midnight however there will be no more walks for at least 15 days - probably more - as we are all banned from leaving the house except to go to the doctor or pharmacy or to buy bread!


A friend of mine in Pamplona has been told she can take her dogs out for a poo/pee but that’s it. Take care @Michael12421 - I hope it’s over quickly. 

Morning all. 6.0 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, and that was with dropping the half unit again. Diabetes Fairy, where are you, I need a word!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Very happy with my 5.2 house special


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> She is very active on Twitter too.


while I do have a Twitter account I don't think I've used it since Scotland's favourite weatherman Sean Batty was in my town switching the Christmas lights on and that was back in 2013   xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this morning. 
Managed to get a home delivery slot from Sainsbo's for today. 
It'll be interesting to see how much of the order arrives.  

Stay safe everyone.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add I don't know how other couriers are handling deliveries but Royal Mail have adopted a no touch policy for delivering parcels, they will knock on the door, step away until you answer and sign the pad for you, just in case you guys didn't know xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 this morning, Not good but I am pleased that I am not the only one who has become anxious, and @eggyg agree it is the middle of the night when my anxieties seem to get me, I picked the wrong time to come off my antidepressants, I might have to start them again and then wean off again.  I am sitting here now with my chest hurting, feeling dizzy due to anxiety.  Thankfully we are now working from home.


----------



## Grannylorraine

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *4.8* this morning.
> Managed to get a home delivery slot from Sainsbo's for today.
> It'll be interesting to see how much of the order arrives.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Dez


I can tell you the food distribution centres are working overtime to supply the shops, no food shortages, just morons who have panic bought.  I know this because my hubby works in a food distribution warehouse, and is being asked to work 12 hr shifts instead of 8 hrs shifts to keep the shops stocked.  Tesco my daughter works at have had to stop opening 24hrs to be able to restock without staff being attacked.  In a worst case senario, I can see food n the distribution centre, food in the stock room of supermarkets, but no staff prepared to work in store customer facing for fear of being attack.  And before any asks hubby is not able to bring food home, so we are still in the same position as everyone else, in fact they have stepped up security of staff leaving at the end of shifts.

So in essence we don't have a shortage of stuff we have a shortage of common sense.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> while I do have a Twitter account I don't think I've used it since Scotland's favourite weatherman Sean Batty was in my town switching the Christmas lights on and that was back in 2013   xx


There are some very active Diabetic Communities on there.


----------



## Toucan

5.4 this morning - best result I have had in a while. 
Can't think that I did anything different except that we ran out of milk, so I drank herbal teas. 
Not sure that I can sustain that one though, as I do really love my 'cuppas'. Maybe I'll try and reduce them a bit though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.8 for me. Hope everyone is doing OK. Glad that the sun‘s out!


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 10.4 which I'll happily take. I had one of the worst hypos I've had for years yesterday not helped by my sensor reading 2 mmol too high - that makes a world of difference when I was 2 not 4. Feeling like a washed out rag doll. Lovely to see a beautiful morning 



Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 9.1 for me today.
> I'm back in the UK, but only just!!! Lanzarote was on lock down from yesterday. We wasn't allowed to leave our hotel during the day, unless going to the airport. They're trying to get as many tourists off the island. I got to attempt to go shopping today!!


Glad you're safely home Stitch, I did think about you when all the flights were being cancelled. Phew 

Great HS work Amanda


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Flower said:


> Morning all, 10.4 which I'll happily take. I had one of the worst hypos I've had for years yesterday not helped by my sensor reading 2 mmol too high - that makes a world of difference when I was 2 not 4. Feeling like a washed out rag doll. Lovely to see a beautiful morning



Sorry to hear about your nasty hypo Flower. Hope you bounce back today.


----------



## Flower

Thanks Mike It really frightened me I can’t remember all of it. Ah well, new day, new sensor, off I go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Flower said:


> Thanks Mike It really frightened me I can’t remember all of it. Ah well, new day, new sensor, off I go.



Ugh! Those ones are awful. They used to really shake me up for a few days 

Thankfully I’ve not had one like that for a while, but they are really rotten when they happen. Any idea what caused it?


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower you and Ted don't do hypo's by half, you either plod along nicely or really go for it, think we'll have to set a club together where we all just look after each other lol, cant say I've had any as bad as that but I'd certainly be able to help, take it easy today my lovely! xx


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> There are some very active Diabetic Communities on there.


I may dig out my log in details if I can find them and have a look at some point xx


----------



## Flower

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Any idea what caused it?


I was moving furniture with my leg in a cast (very energy sapping and very stupid!) and did a lot of hobbling around the house having a Spring clean. I did run a temporary basal rate but my bg fell like a stone. I don't have hypo awareness so didn't know I was that low, just felt drunk/tired so checked and I was 2.0 with active insulin still floating around. 

Thanks @Kaylz  going for a gentle walk in the sun avoiding people and door handles etc


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning reduced overnight Basal by 3 units  10.8, NR adjustment plus daytime Basal 5.8. Glorious morning 17.C outside on the wall stat 23.C in the apartment, apartment management team have been disinfecting the whole area including the lifts and every door to each apartment, things are a changing.

Congratulations on HS @AJLang & @Anitram.

Take care Flower hypo`s not nice when they really hit you 2 is very naughty as we both know {{{HUGS}.



Kaylz said:


> @Flower you and Ted don't do hypo's by half, you either plod along nicely or really go for it,


Thanks @Kaylz I bet you want to know the secret now?

Great to see you back home and safe stitch.

Enjoy the sun folks hope you have a great day, take care.


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers. 8.0 @ 5.56am self-inflicted after rubbish food yesterday. Chugged home from the flat today leaning on my Sholley which I can hardly walk without. This has to stop. I  need to get as fit as I can, why am I making myself suffer just because I want to pig out. 50 years of pigging out, what's wrong with me? Agh. Actually it's more like 56 years but let's not split hairs. I used to rush home from primary school to get my blue beaker, make milky tea with three sugars and two toasts, enjoyed before starting to clean up. Comfort food from ten, I was doomed from the off. Poor me poor me pour me a drink except don't my liver's knackered.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> G'day cobbers. 8.0 @ 5.56am self-inflicted after rubbish food yesterday. Chugged home from the flat today leaning on my Sholley which I can hardly walk without. This has to stop. I  need to get as fit as I can, why am I making myself suffer just because I want to pig out. 50 years of pigging out, what's wrong with me? Agh. Actually it's more like 56 years but let's not split hairs. I used to rush home from primary school to get my blue beaker, make milky tea with three sugars and two toasts, enjoyed before starting to clean up. Comfort food from ten, I was doomed from the off. Poor me poor me pour me a drink except don't my liver's knackered.


It is often difficult to change a lifetime of habits.


----------



## Ditto

Mum's just been given a box of Roses for her birthday, I intended diving in at the first opportunity but now I won't. I'm being ridiculous. I need to make sure I come on here first, reading the forum does help.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have saved my readings up for a fortnight which is going to make it horribly apparent just how erratic they are....

Tue 3rd......4,7
Wed 4th.....4.1
Thu 5th......4.1
Fri 6th........2.8
Sat 7th......4.9
Sun 8th.....10.0
Mon 9th.....7.0
Tue 10th....4.7
Wed 11th...4.1
Thu 12th.....11.0
Fri 13th.......6.3
Sat 14th......7.4
Sun 15th.....3.9
Mon 16th.....3.1

Afraid I am still being totally erratic with my eating and sleeping patterns but maybe what I should do is see what I ate and when, on the good readings days and see if I can steer more towards those. 

What I want to know is why 4.1 can't be the House Special and do I have some sort of aversion to getting 5s?

Congrats to @AJLang and @Anitram on your HSs.... Martin, you are really clocking them up at the moment. Sterling effort!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, a 6.7 for me today...
After yesterday's stir fry, thought it might be lower!
Perhaps I need to be 'shaken not stirred!'

Good daylight this morning,

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.   Yesterday I decided to play dumb (not very difficult) and ignore the lockdown but definately avoid contact with other people. Took my dogs out for three walks in a very remote part of the campo.  Only saw two people.  Village is deserted all we need now is tumbleweed rolling down the streets and a couple of horses and we could re-shoot High Noon!
Tomorrow I have a follow up appointment at the hospital in Ubeda but I will not go. The place is crammed full of people and I know from past experience that I will just be told that everything is fine and that I need no further appointment until September. Oh yes - my reading today is 2.7!


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning, wasnt sure I was going to post today as I'm feeling pretty low about everything but I will 

Mum has no volunteering anytime soon as the charity shop has been shut until further notice, a lad at Bruce's work was sent home before Bruce got to work yesterday to self isolate, he offered not to come round but my thinking now is if I get it I get it, I don't want to be scared and be cut off from Bruce completely, it's bad enough all I want is a cuddle and I cant even get that, I've had a thumping headache for nearly a week now and dont even know if I can take paracetamol so I'm going to call the chemist and ask to speak to the pharmacist this morning and then hopefully be able to find some paracetamol if I can take them 

I'm going to cancel my dentist appointment on Friday but I dont see the point as I have to get the bus to the next town next Tuesday to go and sign on as I bet I wouldn't have a leg to stand on if I called and explained everything 

Anyway 5.9 for me and I'm going to wrap up on the sofa and feel sorry for myself and I wont be the only one 

Have a nice day folks and try and stay sane, I know I'm finding it difficult 
Xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

House special for me which is good after being a bit high yesterday morning. Working from home has its benefits more time walking the dog ! I was so excited at getting a 5.2 this morning my husband thought we had won the lottery . Hope everyone is keeping safe and well in x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 7 for me today. Sorry I’m not being my usual humorous self but I’m afraid yesterday’s news, although not unexpected, has hit me for six as I’m sure it has others. I know it’s for the best and we will be adhering to the rules although it means no physical contact with the family, no sixtieth birthday celebrations or subsequent holiday next month. At least we have a big garden and it’ll be the tidiest garden around and obviously we can still go walking, we live semi rurally so not a lot of chances of bumping into large crowds. I ticked two boxes on the list, diabetes obviously and spleen problems, ie I don’t have one. But the main thing is Mr Eggy and his complex heart condition. We just can’t chance anything, so we’ll put up and shut up and FaceTime our friends and family and wave at them through the windows when they drop our shopping off on the front door step. At least we have a large family who can help unlike some folks. Every cloud.....


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. I was 5.0 when I scanned the Libre at 6am when I first woke. I obviously went past a house special at some point, but didn’t stop at the station.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.0 @ 5.51am for me. Over to the supermarket where it threw me to see empty shelves, not a toilet roll and only a few kitchen rolls and tissues. Are they saying now we should all stay in being Diabetic? I heard 12 weeks mentioned. I'm trying to look after Mum and son, no way I can stay in.

Kaylz there's a website for DWP stuff, if you have to stay in I don't think you have to sign on. It's on here if you scroll down.


			https://www.facebook.com/birdjec


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Short commute for me today, working from home to test our remote working kit.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kaylz there's a website for DWP stuff, if you have to stay in I don't think you have to sign on. It's on here if you scroll down.


Thanks my lovely, it doesn't mention anything about JSA, I'll just have to phone later on today, just another call to add to the ever growing list, just want it all to be over and done with now xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  I'm a little late taking my reading and it is a 7.2 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* this morning. 
Yesterday the nice Sainsbo's delivery lady explained to me why people are panic buying loo paper. 
Apparently its because the inner cardboard tubes are made in China and people want to buy up old stocks before new supplies of virus contaminated ones arrive here. 
She may be onto something there.  
That could also explain the disappearing pasta from the shelves. 
But panicking pasta purchasers should be be aware that not all pasta is made in Italy. 

Stay safe everyone.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Apparently its because the inner cardboard tubes are made in China and people want to buy up old stocks before new supplies of virus contaminated ones arrive here.


I saw that posted somewhere last week and it isn't true at all -

 "According to the UK tissue sector, the UK has a tissue market of about 1.25 million tonnes. Of this, 1.1 million tonnes are imported, either in the form of raw materials (woodpulps or parent reels) or directly as tissue products. About 60 per cent of these materials come from the EU and only about 2.25 per cent from China."

 and they cant catch it from a new toilet roll even if it were the case xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> I saw that posted somewhere last week and it isn't true at all -
> 
> "According to the UK tissue sector, the UK has a tissue market of about 1.25 million tonnes. Of this, 1.1 million tonnes are imported, either in the form of raw materials (woodpulps or parent reels) or directly as tissue products. About 60 per cent of these materials come from the EU and only about 2.25 per cent from China."
> 
> and they cant catch it from a new toilet roll even if it were the case xx


Mind you rice comes from China and that has been picked clean from the shelves.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Reporting a 5.1 this morning.
I am now ‘isolating’ as much as I can. The headteacher spoke to me on the phone this morning and has instructed me to stay away from work for now due to pregnancy and diabetes with the new guidelines. I am relieved to be honest. I sill
Be working from home but can go at my own pace on full pay until maternity starts.


----------



## zoombapup

Anitram said:


> Our eldest is at Uni and was fretting a bit yesterday as there are some students in self-isolation. Term ends in two weeks and then he's home for a month but I think the Uni will tell students they can finish earlier if they want. Normally that would incur a penalty.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.
> 
> Martin



I am a lecturer at a University Martin, and we just yesterday went to "online teaching only" for the rest of the semester. I suspect all Universities will be doing this by the end of the week, if not fully closing. Most Universities have been doing the right thing, not least because the students have voted with their feet. Surprisingly we had an almost full turnout to an open day event last weekend, which was sheer madness.

A lot of Universities are waiting on public health england to make decisions, so this is a really strange situation where the government is saying "stay open" and the students are saying "we aren't coming in" and Universities are balancing themselves somewhere in the middle right now.

So my first day of work-from-home was a 5.7 (my usual am score).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

My uni’s functioning on virtual reality until after the Easter break, but hubby’s gone off to college today and my Welsh class is on too - not sure whether to go, tbh. Hey ho, new normal here we go.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.0 @ 5.51am for me. Over to the supermarket where it threw me to see empty shelves, not a toilet roll and only a few kitchen rolls and tissues. Are they saying now we should all stay in being Diabetic? I heard 12 weeks mentioned. I'm trying to look after Mum and son, no way I can stay in.
> 
> Kaylz there's a website for DWP stuff, if you have to stay in I don't think you have to sign on. It's on here if you scroll down.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/birdjec


Our local Tesco was the same no toilet rolls, on the plus side loads of fresh veg that’s me sorted .


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.   Yesterday I decided to play dumb (not very difficult) and ignore the lockdown but definately avoid contact with other people. Took my dogs out for three walks in a very remote part of the campo.  Only saw two people.  Village is deserted all we need now is tumbleweed rolling down the streets and a couple of horses and we could re-shoot High Noon!
> Tomorrow I have a follow up appointment at the hospital in Ubeda but I will not go. The place is crammed full of people and I know from past experience that I will just be told that everything is fine and that I need no further appointment until September. Oh yes - my reading today is 2.7!


Be careful , I have friend whose daughter is on holiday near Alicante, she went to go out on the beach, and was escorted back to her villa by the police at gunpoint. In fairness the beach was taped off.


----------



## tombrum

8.4 for me, did have a Medjool Date before bed as I went to bed at 10:15 with 4.1. As the news rolled in last night after work I contacted my manager at the charity I work for and have been advised to stay at home, a mixture of relief and shock but understandable in the circumstances. The one thing that bothers me is seeing my mom and dad, I really enjoy meeting with them and spending a weekend day in their company - they are good friends to me, I hope with the distancing ideas I'll be able to be in their company and can visit from a distance for a 30 minute catch up. Luckily, they have a rather large garden so it'll be OK to do this.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on a dull day, just managed to catch a hypo it come on so quick good job JB`s and glucose tablets are in every room. No real problem with local Lidl & all the other local stores but the larger ones outside of the main town have been stripped of essentials. There`s a lot of sadness on the forum today and some anger but I`m afraid we`ll have to bite the bullet and abide by the rules, I think Skype and social media will be busy.

Nice HS @Freddie1966 congratulations.

Take care my friends we`re in it for the long haul, stay safe and vent your frustrations and the good bits here.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.5 here, and that was with dropping the half unit again. Diabetes Fairy, where are you, I need a word!


She’s visiting me at the mo, and I’m giving her a right ear bashing right now I can tell you, shall I send her over when I’ve finished


----------



## Toucan

5.2 this morning!!!!  
I am just so pleased. In the 9 years or so since I was diagnosed this is the lowest I've ever been.
And thanks to all you folks on the forum for helping me get there.
When I joined a few months ago, although I had been ticking along fairly well in control for a long time, I had never managed to achieved the lower readings I would really like.
It is all the extra knowledge, information and tips that I have found on the forum that has got me there.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Bloden

AND your hard work @Toucan. Good for you!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  Despite increasing my Basal to 11 units yesterday , I woke to 10.6 on the finger., had quite a bit if hill climbing yesterday too 
So half a unit added again  today , this is all the way  up from 5 units .  

I have only read a few posts so far,  I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> She’s visiting me at the mo, and I’m giving her a right ear bashing right now I can tell you, shall I send her over when I’ve finished


 No, on second thoughts, just make sure she’s self-isolating somewhere really uncomfortable.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 7.8 this morning.
It's a mad house at work!!! Still not 100% sure if I should be here or not. It's scary times, just not knowing what I should and shouldn't be doing!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Anitram said:


> What's the Welsh for coronavirus,?


Almost certainly coronavirus!  Said in some sort of Welsh accent, and maybe a slight variation in spelling.  Coronafaerus?


----------



## silentsquirrel

Update, just thought to look on the Cymru bit of BBC News website, coronafeirws.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning, pleased with that, as my stress levels are beyond stupid, as I am sure lots of you are, if not all of you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to those of you who who got HS today.


----------



## SueEK

I have just been told at work that this week will be my last for the foreseeable future. They apparently went through every member of staff and decided who should isolate, unfortunately they deemed I am one of them. Thankfully they will pay my full wage (bless the NHS) but I am sad about it, I love my job and do not want to stay at home. I am more concerned about my son and family as we have our grandson and they will have to take time off as they have no other childcare and they will struggle financially. I will certainly miss seeing all my grandchildren and children but having talked to a couple of the GPs who have friends in immunology, respiratory etc the situation needs to be taken very seriously indeed. Take care my friends and be sensible to look after yourselves and loved ones xxx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I woke up at 6.30 feeling shaky and headachy so assumed I must be hypo. Got up and tested.... 4.8. Went back to bed because I felt rough but got back up 15 mins later thinking I better recheck just to be sure, as I really didn't feel good... 5.1. Went back to bed reassured it wasn't a hypo but still feeling rough. Woke up at 8.30am feeling quite a bit better to find I was 3.9! I guess my Levemir is kicking in with a bit of a peak 8 hours after I take it. 
Anyway, I didn't treat the 3.9 with hypo treatment, just jabbed myself some Fiasp for breakfast, weighed my low carb granola, washed and cut up my berries and added yoghurt and seeds and cinnamon and started eating breakfast (30g carbs total). Ate half of it straight away rather than wait my usual 45 mins because I was low to start with and was up to 7.4 an hour and a half after injecting. Ate the rest of my breakfast 15 mins later, mucked out 4 horses and trimmed the feet of 3 of them which is exertive work and I was down to 4.0 by 1.15pm. That allowed me to have a nice bolus free half an apple! 
My diabetes seems to be such a delicate balancing act!


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> What's the Welsh for coronavirus,?


Coronafeirws, wrth gwrs! Spot on @silentsquirrel.
Didn’t get the chance to practise it in class tho as it was cancelled, bw hw.


----------



## Bexlee

Bit late ...... manic day. Woke on a 7.4.
Been told to stay home from tomorrow. I have stuff I can do from home but not really the same as totally mad, no 2 days the same, fun filled days with slightly annoying at times but inquisitive kids. Difficult really and feel so guilty. Never had a time like this before and feel I’m putting work on others.

Hope everyone else had a good day. Take care all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  Hope everyone is doing well  I think I'll have a day watching David Attenborough documentaries today, I've been reading/watching far too much coverage of this virus and it's been making me feel a bit anxious, which has the result of triggering my asthma, which then makes me more anxious!  Bring back Brexit, that was far less scary!


----------



## SueEK

An unsurprising 6.9 today even though I’m not really eating much, can’t face food. Last day at work, or supposed to be, my colleague has the virus and is really poorly, another away on holiday and the third in her 70s so been told like me to isolate. Think I will have to go in tomorrow to at least cover the urgent and two week rules, people are still ill even if it doesn’t start with corona. Can’t work from home as don’t have all the equipment I would need. Daughter in law ended up with pot noodle for tea last night as absolutely nothing in Sainsbury’s - disgraceful.
Had a little cry last night at the thought of not having cuddles with my lovely grandchildren- I love them so much, am tearing up now just thinking of it. 
Ok, chin up, back straight and get on with it I think. Take good care everyone xx


----------



## eggyg

Another early morning for me again. 5.9, which is a miracle as my anxiety levels are off the scale. I haven’t felt this bad since Mr Eggy was having all his heart attacks. We’re off for our last shop this morning, hope we are able to get what we need, I don’t want to burden our daughters too soon when they have their own lives to get on with. Said goodbye to eldest and her tribe of three last night, was a strange feeling that this could be it until June. Will see youngest tonight and middle one and her daughter tomorrow and then that’s it. We are determined that after what  we have been through in the last two decades a bloody virus isn’t going to kill us off. So there’ll be no cheating, we’re in it for the long haul, it’s for the country’s sake as well as ours. Take care everyone and stay safe.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 for me today. Day two of work-from-home as well.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning .  I hope all is well with everyone. 
8.5 when  I woke up at 06 30. 
I thought I chucked the DF out yesterday but she came back.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  my reading for today is 6.6 here


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

4.2 for me at 6am so had a glucose chew and 4.7 by breakfast 

Xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 5.9 for me today!
On grandparent duty today for a bit, he was due to have tonsils out next week but mum and dad postponed it...
Think I shall need an energy bar before he arrives... and then a glass of red after he goes !

Blessings, Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.6 here...that’ll be the fish n chips, oops.

Poor Bloden’s got a saw leg and is whining quietly. The vet said painkillers for a week then a reassessment. Poor dab! 

I went to Tenby yesterday, to the supermarket, expecting the streets to be quiet but, oh no, there were coaches disgorging hoardes of day trippers. And all the chippies, bars, cafes, pubs, restaurants, shops were open and BUSY. Same in Saundersfoot- aren’t we meant to be staying at home more?!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone 11.1 after dealing with gastroparesis hypos last night. Feeling absolutely awful with one of the worse gastroparesis flare ups that I’ve ever had.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.9 for me.

Day 2 of working from home for me too, although yesterday's work consisted of trying to get remote access to systems sorted. 

Stay as safe as you can everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here, (meter reading, my latest Libre sensor ended yesterday. That was a quick two weeks!)  @Ljc, you let the Diabetes Fairy come over in this direction again!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  A rather uncomfortable night and woke to  a 9.0


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.7* this morning. 
Have to order a repeat prescription. Usually I e-mail the surgery and then call and collect. 
They tell me I have to sign up to a chemist collection service now.
That means one trip into town today, to sign a consent form at the chemist.
Then back again to collect prescription in a couple of days.
Glad I don't have to self isolate - yet!

Stay safe everybody.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> I went to Tenby yesterday, to the supermarket, expecting the streets to be quiet but, oh no, there were coaches disgorging hoardes of day trippers. And all the chippies, bars, cafes, pubs, restaurants, shops were open and BUSY. Same in Saundersfoot- aren’t we meant to be staying at home more?!!


Don't these people have televisions, and can't they read?


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All

5.7 today.

1st day at home. Feels very odd. Missing my lovable rouge tutor group already. Think it’ll be a strange day ...... week and maybe even months.
Have a good day, hope everyone is stocked up on books and box sets


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Don't these people have televisions, and can't they read?


They’ll be like my mother in law, doesn’t watch the news because it’s too depressing! She’s still refusing to stay in, luckily church is off so at least she will stay in on Sunday. When Mr Eggy and his younger brother were trying to explain to her she has to stay in, she just blanked them. She’s going to get a shock when he visits later to tell her we won’t be visiting for the foreseeable. We can’t risk it if she insists on going on buses and in cafes. It’s sad I know as she lives on her own but no one will visit her if she insists on this irresponsible behaviour. Out of three sons and three stepsons,  two have had heart attacks, one has had two strokes and one has MS. So that only leaves the youngest and second eldest to visit her as the rest can’t/ won’t chance it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning friends
A rather damp but bright start to the day in my neck of the woods. If it doesn't rain I'll be able to do some light gardening this afternoon ~ y'know like pruning ~ potting up some bulbs ~ and attacking the weeds in the flagstones.

I've taken a responsible action for the sake of my own health and have been self isolated since last Friday ~ mainly coz of my asthma ~ and a wheezy chest & cough that I can't shake off since my chest infection prior to Christmas. 

I didn't panic buy before Friday and just bought in what I would normally buy each week. The shelves in Asda were showing signs of emptiness! I saw a greedy husband & wife using separate trolleys & piling them high with just about everything they could cram in their trolleys. How selfish & inconsiderate can some people be?

With that I'll leave you with this in the hope that a little injection of humour during a time of adversity will lift your spirits.....

Please stay safe my friends.x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh I didnt post my bg which at 8am was 5.7 I'm more than happy with this

*My Uni grandson is making his way home by train as I write as his Uni has locked down and lectures & course work will be on line until further notice.
WL
Edited *


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 but feeling very shaky after yesterdays bad hypo in Lidl, it happened at the self checkout when the person in charge noticed I was struggling with the last item. He asked if I was ok by this time I couldn't see the screen and could barely talk, he finished off the last item and I paid with contactless, Made my way over to the way out and put the bags on the window sill, grabbed my JB`s and devoured 5 in seconds couldn`t test, after 10 minutes didn`t feel much better had another 4 JB`s which was enough to get me outside and sit on the bench. Tested 2.1 so 2 glucose tablets 10 minutes later 3.8, another 2 glucose tablets retested still 3.8 but enough to get me home a 10 minute walk. Haven`t had one like that for a long time but at least I stayed upright, certainly knocks it out of you when it happens quiet couple of days now.

DSN phoned from the hospital and cancelled my Friday morning appointment  I didn`t have the heart to tell her what had occurred earlier on, she asked me to send in my results and food diary for the last month.

Lots to think about folks just do your best as everyone else says stay safe, take care my friends.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Don't these people have televisions, and can't they read?


Apparently not!!
WL


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.7 here, (meter reading, my latest Libre sensor ended yesterday. That was a quick two weeks!)  @Ljc, you let the Diabetes Fairy come over in this direction again!



I love sharing lol


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 this morning, but ate more carbs last night than usual, as I made some soda bread using up some yogurt that was going to out of date.  Plus as my um and dad stayed last night, they are in the middle of moving and as they had already had contact with me,mhuuby and son in the last few days, thought it was better to bring them to ours rather than them having contact with removal men, same today son is dealing with removal into new flat, then once we have clean every surface possible will take mum and dad over there, have some gloves etc for them to put in the lift and until we get to their apartment, I can take away all the risk, but have minimised it.  Site manager has said to dad she has asked other residents to stay indoors while removal men are there, but that is not mandatory just her advice to them.  

I slept on the sofa, and had to move, furniture back around this morning, before I remembered that I hadn't done my waking test.

Stay safe and do the best you can.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  it was a 4.9 at 6.30am but been out for a walk to try and keep fit 

@KARNAK I hope you are alright, take care, have a restful few days and remember that you're more likely to have a hypo following a nasty hypo. My legs are only just getting less wobbly today after my hypo on Sunday. Behave yourself as much as possible! 

I hope things settle for you Amanda, diabetes is a relentless.........


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Self-inflicted 8.9 @ 9.51am. Watching CoronaNews, very depressing isn't it? That poor young man, youngest to pop off up to now in UK, had Motor Neurone. That is really sad, too young. 

They've just got all the plants in at Aldi and I'd normally be piling them in my trolley but I can't even seem to be bothered about gardening. Never thought I'd say that! My family would be shocked. Some lovely little plug plants and my fave Fuchsias. I might get some next week, show willing.

Just watched Hugh Laurie in that space comedy. Naff but it's a hoot. Watched the last of The Split on getting up. I need to get the first series now, I never saw that. I'm sure there'll be a third series, hope so anyways. They've stopped lots of telly programmes, did you see? East Enders on ration!!

Have a good day all, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 6.8 at 4am when I got up gor work today. I'm covering the girl who normally does the cash, so I've washed my hands loads today after handling all the money.


----------



## AJLang

Flower said:


> Morning all  it was a 4.9 at 6.30am but been out for a walk to try and keep fit
> 
> @KARNAK I hope you are alright, take care, have a restful few days and remember that you're more likely to have a hypo following a nasty hypo. My legs are only just getting less wobbly today after my hypo on Sunday. Behave yourself as much as possible!
> 
> I hope things settle for you Amanda, diabetes is a relentless.........


Thank you Flower x


----------



## Docb

Did not test when I got up but got a 6.3 after I finished my breakfast.  10 mins after starting to eat, glucose was already heading into my system and getting to my fingertips, at least i assume so because not had a 6 on waking for ages.

Then off to hospital for brain scan and blood tests.  Wanted so much blood for all the tests the neurologist called for, the poor doctor had to have three goes because veins kept on running out.  One lot was for testing for mitochondrial disease so either the neuro is clutching at straws or thinks he is onto something.  Will find out in the fulness of time.


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today. Need to go back into work for a while as didn’t manage to get everything done yesterday. The surgery is like a ghost town,  no patients allowed in unless they have been requested to by the GP/nurse, staff depleted and very strange atmosphere and yet busier than ever and the drs need us more than ever and yet I have to go and sit at home, feels so wrong.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> 6.6 today. Need to go back into work for a while as didn’t manage to get everything done yesterday. The surgery is like a ghost town,  no patients allowed in unless they have been requested to by the GP/nurse, staff depleted and very strange atmosphere and yet busier than ever and the drs need us more than ever and yet I have to go and sit at home, feels so wrong.
> Have a good day everyone x


It is not our Surgery but I noticed when we drove past the Surgery around the corner,  that they had what appeared to be a table under a partial opened window. I wondered if the were using to to communicate and hand stuff out or receive things form patients.It is not a Dispensing Surgery so it would not be to give medications.
We were driving to go for a walk over the fields.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. Been awake since 2am worrying about the impending lockdown in London.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.9 today.  Yesterday was a bit frightening. I was in the campo walking my dogs when a young man on a motorcycle roared up to me, stopped and started to berate me, left me a bit shaken.  I messaged an acquaintance of mine in the village - a fellow dog owner - and asked if there were any official rules about dog walking and she told me that I am not allowed to go far and only until the dogs have defecated and urinated. They can do that in my courtyard, it's lack of exercise that concerns me greatly.


----------



## Baz.

good morning all well I've got a reading of 7.4 today so a little higher then normal  for me in the morning


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.8 for me, applied for a contour next one meter the other week and that's been approved so I should have it within 28 days, also had to report a faulty sensor to Abbott, the chap I got was really nice and didnt have such a strong accent as the last customer service person I spoke to resulting in the phone call taking half the time than the last one, wouldve been less if I hadn't had to do a survey after it lol but sensor has been replaced and should be here within 5 days, I'll start my new one later today 

Xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
6.4 this morning.
Bit damp out, was hoping to work outside but that may be deferred...
Story of our lives at the moment.
Our church has closed currently so on-line worship this Sunday.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.4 here.

Friends in Swansea are celebrating the fact that their teenagers don’t have to do their GCSEs - apparently, it’s more stressful for mum n dad, so lots of popping corks last night!

((((Hugs)))) @KARNAK and @Flower. Hope you’re both feeling ok today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 for me.

Day three of working from which so far has consisted of waiting for call backs from help desk to get my remote access sorted out.

The day will be what the day will be.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.4 for me today


Oh good, cute piggy’s back...that warthog just wasn’t you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Should have been going to the Tutankhamun exhibition in London today, obviously it’s closed. It was supposed to be daughters Christmas present, but we didn’t go in Jan because of my broken ribs, didn’t go in Feb because of the constant storms....a lesson in catching opportunity by the forelock, I think.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . Woke to 5.0 at 04 00 with a good attempt at a flatfish , hopefully the much increased Basal has defeated the DF’s shenanigans. 



Spoiler



for the time being lol



I hope you all h@ve a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.8 on this crisp and frosty morning. Had a bit of lie in, wasn’t lying tossing and turning thinking about Covid 19 for a change. I’m starting to coming to terms with our enforced social distancing ( sort of). Did our final big shop yesterday, cleaned the trolly handles with baby wipes, and as we went very early, just after 7 am it was fairly quiet and, in the butchers at least, the shelves were fairly full. Got lots of meat, fish and vegetables. Had a batch cooking day yesterday which calmed me. Freezer is full and I compiled a menu right up to Sunday 19th April, which coincidentally is my 60th birthday. We’re in it for the long haul. Hope everyone else is coping. Take care and stay safe and for those in the capital, let’s hope it doesn’t come to lockdown.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning 3.9 today.  Yesterday was a bit frightening. I was in the campo walking my dogs when a young man on a motorcycle roared up to me, stopped and started to berate me, left me a bit shaken.  I messaged an acquaintance of mine in the village - a fellow dog owner - and asked if there were any official rules about dog walking and she told me that I am not allowed to go far and only until the dogs have defecated and urinated. They can do that in my courtyard, it's lack of exercise that concerns me greatly.


How awful for you Michael, maybe have to get the old Green Goddess videos out! Does anyone remember her from back in the day?


----------



## Hazel

Hello chums - sorry been absent for a while, no special reason, just other things to be be doing.

Hope you are all well.

House special this morning 5.2

Stay safe


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Hello chums - sorry been absent for a while, no special reason, just other things to be be doing.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> House special this morning 5.2
> 
> Stay safe


Nice to see you back!


----------



## AJLang

5.3 today after having had the worst day yesterday with the gastroparesis. Still not good but much better than yesterday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this morning.
We're back to the cold frosty mornings here - but the sky is beautifully clear and blue. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Day off work today, it's a mad house in work at the mo.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> How awful for you Michael, maybe have to get the old Green Goddess videos out! Does anyone remember her from back in the day?


I don't but I believe she was going to be on BBC Breakfast this morning, the only fitness person I have recollection of is Mr Motivator! xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> I don't but I believe she was going to be on BBC Breakfast this morning, the only fitness person I have recollection of is Mr Motivator! xx


You won’t have even been a twinkle in your daddy’s eye when the Green Goddess ruled the morning TV schedule. She’s 80 now I believe, I bet she’s still glamorous.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me today.  Sitting here physically shaking with fear, I mean it is not like it isn't affecting most of the world.  Mum and dad got moved yesterday, so going to hope them unpack while we are all symptom free, I asked my dad if he wanted me to go round, but they have spend the last 3 days with me and we are all high risk, so his view is be high risk together.  

@Hazel congrats on your HS.

I remember the green goddes, and one channel had a lady called Lizzie, once upon a time I had all their videos.  I do have a Joe Wicks dvd which I have done once in 3 years, and a couple of dance ones made by some of the strictly dancers.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks . Woke to 5.0 at 04 00 with a good attempt at a flatfish , hopefully the much increased Basal has defeated the DF’s shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for the time being lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all h@ve a good day.


The DF is in self-isolation at the moment, but I'm still trying to stop her from projecting her astral self through the ether to create her mischief


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> I remember the green goddes, and one channel had a lady called Lizzie, once upon a time I had all their videos. I do have a Joe Wicks dvd which I have done once in 3 years, and a couple of dance ones made by some of the strictly dancers.


That would be Mad Lizzie!   I'm sticking with Gay Gasper


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> You won’t have even been a twinkle in your daddy’s eye when the Green Goddess ruled the morning TV schedule. She’s 80 now I believe, I bet she’s still glamorous.


I believe it was going to be sitting exercises she'd be showing people on BBC Breakfast but we changed to Channel 4 to catch King Of Queens and now watching Frasier, trying to distance myself from most of the news, hating that Ready Steady Cook has been on early as we miss most of it now while getting on with doing the tea! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Just had an email from my job centre advisor, "with immediate effect, please be advised that all mandatory signing interventions have been  suspended, payments will be made as normal, you will be notified once normal signing arrangements have been resumed" 

"This means that you should not attend the jobcentre to sign"

Personally think the first part made it clear enough but never mind 
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Just had an email from my job centre advisor, "with immediate effect, please be advised that all mandatory signing interventions have been  suspended, payments will be made as normal, you will be notified once normal signing arrangements have been resumed"
> 
> "This means that you should not attend the jobcentre to sign"
> 
> Personally think the first part made it clear enough but never mind
> xx


And oddly I’ve received an email from the dwp  today asking me to bring in the actual physical sick note from the doctor. Which is bonkers.


----------



## Ditto

Spring is sprung! Morning all. 7.6 @ 8.12am today. Stay as well as possible peoples. I'm chirpy because my eggs were delivered as normal via the milkman. I am so glad I have a milkman!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning 3.9 today.  Yesterday was a bit frightening. I was in the campo walking my dogs when a young man on a motorcycle roared up to me, stopped and started to berate me, left me a bit shaken.  I messaged an acquaintance of mine in the village - a fellow dog owner - and asked if there were any official rules about dog walking and she told me that I am not allowed to go far and only until the dogs have defecated and urinated. They can do that in my courtyard, it's lack of exercise that concerns me greatly.


I think sometime in your village is being a bit jobsworth. 
We’re encouraged to exercise and walking dogs is exercise. Even if you follow the permitted dog walking structure for France then you were still allowed to walk your dog as long as you stay the required distance from others.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I think sometime in your village is being a bit jobsworth.
> We’re encouraged to exercise and walking dogs is exercise. Even if you follow the permitted dog walking structure for France then you were still allowed to walk your dog as long as you stay the required distance from others.


Spain are being pretty stringent though so I do believe Michael's information xx


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And oddly I’ve received an email from the dwp  today asking me to bring in the actual physical sick note from the doctor. Which is bonkers.


Scotland and England do seem to be handling things differently xx


----------



## silentsquirrel

eggyg said:


> How awful for you Michael, maybe have to get the old Green Goddess videos out! Does anyone remember her from back in the day?


I suspect @Michael12421 is more concerned about the lack of exercise for his dogs than himself when they are used to long walks.  How on earth do you explain to a dog that you can't walk them as normal?


----------



## silentsquirrel

Bloden said:


> Friends in Swansea are celebrating the fact that their teenagers don’t have to do their GCSEs - apparently, it’s more stressful for mum n dad, so lots of popping corks last night!


Grrrrr.   As an examiner who will lose 1000s in income this summer I am definitely not celebrating.  Trying to find a positive side to exams being cancelled, not managing it at the moment......


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> I think sometime in your village is being a bit jobsworth.
> We’re encouraged to exercise and walking dogs is exercise. Even if you follow the permitted dog walking structure for France then you were still allowed to walk your dog as long as you stay the required distance from others.


He is in Spain!


----------



## SueEK

grovesy said:


> It is not our Surgery but I noticed when we drove past the Surgery around the corner,  that they had what appeared to be a table under a partial opened window. I wondered if the were using to to communicate and hand stuff out or receive things form patients.It is not a Dispensing Surgery so it would not be to give medications.
> We were driving to go for a walk over the fields.


Strange, maybe for taking in samples or handing our paper prescriptions. We have a line of chairs in front of reception so people can’t get too close. Have finished now and home for good other than attempting to get some washing powder and carrots tomorrow, then hunker down for the duration I guess.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 8.3 on another crap day, laundry all done and dried still a bit wobbly after major hypo the other day. Well its kicking off down here even our caretaker is wearing a mask, I asked him what was wrong with the one he usually wears.


Bloden said:


> ((((Hugs)))) @KARNAK and @Flower. Hope you’re both feeling ok today.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks @Bloden myself and @Flower appreciate your concerns. xxx
> 
> Take care Amanda hope it all settles down soon {{{HUGS}}}.
> 
> @Hazel great to hear from you nice HS, Congratulations.
> 
> @Michael12421 be careful Spain is being very aggressive at the moment.
> 
> There's a lot of anxiety on the forum at the moment but if we stick together we will come through this. Just be sensible and do your best, thanks @Northerner for some joviality and a better Avatar, take care my friends lets do this.


----------



## Bloden

silentsquirrel said:


> I suspect @Michael12421 is more concerned about the lack of exercise for his dogs than himself when they are used to long walks.  How on earth do you explain to a dog that you can't walk them as normal?


The dogs can do a bit of Green Goddess too!


----------



## Bloden

silentsquirrel said:


> Grrrrr.   As an examiner who will lose 1000s in income this summer I am definitely not celebrating.  Trying to find a positive side to exams being cancelled, not managing it at the moment......


Sorry to hear this @silentsquirrel.


----------



## Hazel

Wow, thank you for the warm welcome back this morning, to the Forum, it meant a lot.

I have been really down in the dumps, this whole coronavirus issue, is scaring the pants out of me.    Weeks fine, months, do not know so much.    Where I live, of all things, toilet rolls you cannot get for love nor money.   It is ridiculous the panic buying and fighting in the aisles.


----------



## zoombapup

Got a 5.3 on the old meter this morning. Spent an hour recording a lecture only to listen back and my microphone wasn't anywhere near loud enough. Dammit. Back to the start again!


----------



## grovesy

Hazel said:


> Wow, thank you for the warm welcome back this morning, to the Forum, it meant a lot.
> 
> I have been really down in the dumps, this whole coronavirus issue, is scaring the pants out of me.    Weeks fine, months, do not know so much.    Where I live, of all things, toilet rolls you cannot get for love nor money.   It is ridiculous the panic buying and fighting in the aisles.


No panic buying seems to be a global phenomenon,  Americans who have never owned a gun have been queuing to buy them. Crazy world.


----------



## Wirrallass

After an annoying restless night (RLS) I finally fell asleep and awoke very late to a 6.3. Won't complain ~ happy bunny!

So I'm on my 7th day of self quarantine and feeling the need of fresh air. Have been biding time in the garden weather permitting but it's not the same as going for a walk outdoors ~ tho I have been walking several times around my garden to the amusement of my neighbours curtain peeping!

My eldest has been calling over with eggs milk & veg (no idea where she's getting it from but I ain't complaining) I don't need anything else as my fridge freezer is almost full ~ not from stock piling but due to my general good housekeeping. I've been making homemade thick hearty soups, eating two & freezing the rest. Chicken casserole cooking in the oven as I write for today's and tomorrow's dinners.

Stay safe everyone. x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Early morning all (yes it's 4.50!), A 7.3 for me today. I've just got to work as I'm covering the girl who normally does the cash stuff. It's going to be a manic one today.


----------



## Snowwy

Stitch147 said:


> Early morning all (yes it's 4.50!), A 7.3 for me today. I've just got to work as I'm covering the girl who normally does the cash stuff. It's going to be a manic one today.


Morning all, @Stitch147 hope you have a calm day...
6.5 for me today.
Went for a bike ride yesterday, been a while, forgot how hard saddles can be. As I haven't got a 'gel derriere' anymore, I might have to invest in a 'gel' saddle!   Have a good day everyone,

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. The pharmacy staff looked that they were on a tea break from a Star Wars set.  Got everything that I needed thank goodness.  5.6 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today, although possibly I have been lying on the sensor  Hope everyone has a peaceful and restful day amid all the turmoil


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this frosty Friday. A very nice 5.4. Been up an hour awake for two. Mind buzzing again, such uncertain times. I was lying awake worrying about my grandchildren. Not so much the youngest three, they live on a farm in the back of beyond. So plenty to keep them occupied and away from everyone. It’s our 13year old granddaughter I’m more concerned about, she’s an only child. Mum at work until 2, although stepdad about at the moment as he’s a taxi driver and does/did school contracts, she is very gregarious and has lots of friends so it is going to be difficult for her. She has been off school since Tuesday lunchtime. She has to go in today to pick a home learning pack up. We will FaceTime of course but generally when the kids are off we take them for days out. It’s going to be a tough time for the teenagers. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Baz.

morning all it looks a nice day here today but will wait and see my reading today is 7.1 ,  hope you all have a good safe day as must as you can


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

5.7 pridk vs 6.1 scan, hopefully this is a good one then! 

Bruce's mum going to Asda in Forfar (yes I know that wont mean much to basically any of you lol) today so she asked if me and my mum needed anything, hopefully I'll get butter and mum will get toilet roll! 

Decided rather than being depressed about the constant news, posts etc I'll be spending not so much time around, the forum isnt focused on diabetes at all at the moment and the constant posts aren't helping those that are really quite anxious and I also feel people needing genuine help with their diabetes then their posts might be missed, the Type 1 Facebook group that is refusing posts about the virus are going about it the right way I think keeping only 1 post to have an input in as then it's not rubbed in your face 

Anyway I'm going to nap this afternoon if the parcelforce guy turns up before then, if not I'll just have to stay awake 

Take it easy guys 
Xx


----------



## Michael12421

Just had a new order from th health authority - no-one is to venture more than 5 metres from their front door!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Thought I might be lower, after doing a long and muddy walk (is it too much to ask that the weather might dry up a bit?). The dumplings I put on top of the casserole probably went on giving last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me. In the red all night until I stopped sleeping on the sensor.

Another day of wait and see.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a new order from th health authority - no-one is to venture more than 5 metres from their front door!


----------



## zoombapup

5.9 is the score on the door this morning. Got a busy day of online classes and a parcel delivery coming, so should be an interesting day all told.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.7* this morning. 
I'm getting quite a few around that figure these days. 
So I'm definitely doing something right.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 this morning so pleased with that.  Didn't sleep so well, but like everyone I am struggling with this.    I am just have a quick Facebook time in the morning, then staying off it and trying to restrict watching the news to once a day to try to limit time being spent on the subject.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Reporting a 5.9 today. Pleased with myself as been totally in target for 95% of last 24 hours. This is a good sensor!

Hope everyone is ok in the current situation. I sort of agree with you @Kaylz I’m limiting myself to 1pm news and Boris’ press conference or what ever he’s calling it.

Very interesting and uncertain times for the nations children. Really feel for the GCSE and A-Level students. I know students have worked so so so hard. Hope Gavin Williamson does them justice. 

Stay safe and more importantly occupied


----------



## Toucan

5.5 this morning so still keeping in the 5's!



Bexlee said:


> Really feel for the GCSE and A-Level students. I know students have worked so so so hard. Hope Gavin Williamson does them justice.


yes - long conversation with my 15 year old grandson this morning who has been really pulling the stops out on GCSE revision, and feels as if the rugs been pulled from under him. His Mum's concern is how to keep him motivated and stop him doing damage to his younger brother in the weeks ahead with them both at home, and away from their friends!

Still these are all problems that can be coped with, unlike the much more difficult situations that many people face.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 another grey day with an easterly wind, hope you are all coping as best as you can under the present conditions. No point worrying about the government rules regarding the virus and the economy because it changes every day, just look after yourselves and your families as best as you can. I won`t mention the subject on this thread anymore because it upsets too many people, plenty of other threads dealing with the subject.

I have to go to Lidl`s in a mo. my neighbour needs some groceries she`s 80y.o. that's if anything is left, take care folks don`t forget Mothering Sunday even if you can`t get to see her that card/flowers etc. will mean the world, stay safe folks.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, a lovely bright sunny day here in Sale. 

7.9 @ 5.37am but then I went back to bed till gone 10! I didn't know I was tired.

Re Mother's Day, according to the programmes last night you're not supposed to go anywhere near older folks. Plus if we give cards/prezzies, we need to wipe them before and they need to wipe them before accepting!  Good grief. 

How do you make porridge as I can't seem to get eggs? I tried 350 water and 2 packets instant porridge but will get the loose kind when I can. It made a nice porridge but exploded in the microwave. What a mess. I ate what was left in the bowl!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a new order from th health authority - no-one is to venture more than 5 metres from their front door!


Wow  That really is restrictive


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Morning all, a lovely bright sunny day here in Sale..
> 
> How do you make porridge as I can't seem to get eggs? I tried 350 water and 2 packets instant porridge but will get the loose kind when I can. It made a nice porridge but exploded in the microwave. What a mess. I ate what was left in the bowl!


The secret is to use a really big bowl, much bigger than you think you could possibly need. the porridge tends to bubble up and over the top of a reasonable sized one.(I say this from experience, having had to clean out the microwave on more than one occasion)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Nice and sunny, but chilly  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this, not quite as frosty as yesterday morning, morning! A reasonable 6.4, which was exactly what I went to bed on. Now what should I do today? I know. Another countryside walk, but I expect it to become harder and harder to find somewhere deserted as it’s the only thing we are allowed to do. Have a different Saturday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning 

@Ditto Not sure where you heard the wiping thing as Royal Mail aren't giving that information and saying the chances of catching it off parcels and letters isnt very likely, regarding porridge it should give instructions on the packet, I use Quaker jumbo oats everyday and I do 45g oats to 150ml unsweetened almond milk and use a small systema pot and heat for 2 minutes 10 seconds and have never had a problem with it bubbling over 

5.6 for me, Bruce getting even more stressed cause as of Monday buses are running a sunday service timetable, he can get to the other town and someone has agreed to pick him up there to get him to work but if he cant find help to get home he'll finish at 4:30 and have to stand in the cold in the middle of nowhere until 5:52 waiting for a bus then get off in the other town to wait on a bus to get him here 

Have a nice relaxing day guys
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning all , My reading for today was a little high 7.7 this morning so for the week average is 6.4 which is 0.4 lower then last week hope everyone is safe and well as can be


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Work was a nightmare yesterday. Some people are so rude! The vast majority of customers were great. I went shopping after work came home with hardly anything. Struggling to get fruit and veg. Going to try local green grocer this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.2 this morning, lovely and bright out!
Tried a new 'soggy' exercise regime yesterday, 3 hours jetwashing the drive!
May need to go for a forage for a few bits later, stay safe everyone.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  4.4 here. Must dash, beach calling....


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 it's ridiculous, Tesco in the other town had no butter whatsoever, only a few packs green beans so Bruce got 2 and we've trimmed them and weighed them into portions and popped them in the freezer, I bagged up 6 portions of raspberries and popped them in the freezer yesterday, 3 different towns tried and we're still without loo roll! My grandad isn't wanting to stop going to the other town for the shopping so the only thing we can do is limit it so he's been cut to 2 times a week, the half 7 bus he gets through isn't busy at the best of times and even less now but he's still standing out at the gate through the day even though we've asked him to reduce it   hope you have luck local, unfortunately we don't have a fish shop anymore and the 1 butcher and 1 greengrocers we have charge extortionate prices, I know its quality stuff but our budget doesn't allow it xx


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Work was a nightmare yesterday. Some people are so rude! The vast majority of customers were great. I went shopping after work came home with hardly anything. Struggling to get fruit and veg. Going to try local green grocer this morning.


We called in at a Sainsbury's Local on our way from a walk, the only veg they had was one bag of onions, and our Tesco Express had no Fruit or Veg either. Other half went for milk.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Nice and bright out there. 
Can't say I am caring much for this working from home lark but hey ho needs must and we still have weekends off!

Enjoy your day the best you can.


----------



## Stitch147

@Kaylz it's crazy! I work in a supermarket and still can't get the bits I need. They are trying to put something in place to allow staff to get stuff, but it's not easy to organise.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 this morning.  
Grey and cloudy skies today - but I don't have to go out. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> @Kaylz it's crazy! I work in a supermarket and still can't get the bits I need. They are trying to put something in place to allow staff to get stuff, but it's not easy to organise.


I know, the  manager of Savers in the next town can't even get toilet roll from her own shop, she was on her last roll and her cat went and shredded it   xx


----------



## Michael12421

today I have a 3.9 and it is very cold outsside.
9
9
9
9
9


----------



## Flower

Morning all 7.2 for me 

it’s a clear & sunny outside. Today I’ll go on another walk down streets I haven’t explored before. It gets my step total done and clears my head a bit.

Have the best day you can


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 this morning, slept quite well, need to keep going.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Had to post a parcel yesterday. Our local sub Post Office is in a One Stop Shop and they had a notice on the door saying customers were restricted to buying only one of anything. Shelves well stocked and they even had loads of loo roll. They are less than a mile from our stripped-bare Sainsbury's......
> 
> Martin


Well we tried Tesco, Aldi and Savers in 1 town, no bog roll, Asda in another none, Semichem in ours none, mum's away up to the chemist to collect prescriptions so she's going to pop into Lidl and see if there's any, our local shop that has a post office in has none either as they posted on Facebook through the week they were well stocked so everybody flocked in leaving the local and regular customers without, its getting terrible trying to get anything anywhere  xx


----------



## Toucan

5.1 for me today - A lowest ever!
Seem to be getting much better results since isolation began. - There must have been mush more 'social' eating going on than I realized.
Sun is shining although still very cold, but should be able to get some gardening done.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a 4.9 today.
Lovely and sunny here but crisp and cold. Better start this having a walk in the fresh air every day lark before vegging with a book. 
Have a good weekend all


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Perished when I was out earlier brrr, definitely gloves weather. Lovely though. 

Gutted last night. There were Iceland slots but I don't have any money until Tuesday. Could have cried with frustration. I think the slots were just for us ol' bids which is very good of them.

edit/
Forgot to say...7.6 



> Not sure where you heard the wiping thing


 Not sure now Kaylz but I only watch official stuff, Beeb Sky 1 Channel 4 and Panorama unless I've read something daft online. 

Not sure if these quotes will work, I don't have the facility for quotes! Long time since I did html.


----------



## rebrascora

Toucan said:


> 5.1 for me today - A lowest ever!
> Seem to be getting much better results since isolation began. - There must have been mush more 'social' eating going on than I realized.
> Sun is shining although still very cold, but should be able to get some gardening done.


Great to hear that you are getting better results and congrats on your HS the other day. Do you have a sedentary job? Is it possible that you are a bit more active with being at home? ... just a thought. 
Nice when you can find something positive in this sad situation.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks very late today been to Lidl, trying to be sensible and just buy enough for a couple of days which is normal for me. I did get lost on the way because all the pubs were shut, anyway 5.5 this morning so a  on my face, the sea has a very large menagerie of white horses so I hope @Robin & @rebrascora can give me a bit of advice how to muck out without getting a hypo and wet. Got home to my council tax bill gone up another 4.1% aint seen a copper for ages, mind you its worth it If for only the NHS.

Take care my friends hope you can all cope with this situation where ever you are, thinking of you all stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK 
Ted, you just enjoy watching those white horses and leave the mucking out for someone who doesn't collapse at the feet of passing nurses..... they have plenty of other work to do at the mo. 

Rather wish my mucking our duties would take my BG down more dramatically, as it is being stubbornly high again at the moment despite a further increase in Levemir..... really starting to worry about how I am having to steadily increase it every week or so. Still got this cough though so maybe some infection lurking.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.8 here.
> 
> That’ll be the nice pie fairy @wirralass. A distant relative of our DF, on her father’s side.


That made me laugh Bloden, I love your sense of humour!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> (_Brenda from Bristol voice_) 'Not _*another*_ one!'   Congratulations!  'Laiking' - good Yorkshire word, with Nordic influence of 'lek', no doubt from when the Vikings ruled in York



WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> 7.3 for me.  Lol at WL, blistering barnacles! That's when I knew I was getting old, I switched from fancying TinTin to fancying Captain Haddock.



WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Baz. said:


> thanks @wirralass  I'm not sure where I'm meant to be,  but the last one  in 2015 that I can see on my Dr's record was 5.3 % and 34mmol


*That's an excellent HbA1c number Baz. That means you no longer have Diabetes ~ or in other words, your Diabetes is in remission. Have you not been tested since 2015? I'm usually tested annually like other people with Diabetes. Might be worth a consult with your GP to request an appointment with Dracula if that's possible during these uncertain times? The result will let you see how well you're doing or not! You current numbers aren't too shappy Baz so keep doing what you are doing.
WL
Edited *


----------



## zoombapup

Bit late posting. But a 5.8 this morning, around 5.3 ish all day.


----------



## Wirrallass

zoombapup said:


> Bit late posting. But a 5.8 this morning, around 5.3 ish all day.


Nice one zoombapup
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks very late today been to Lidl, trying to be sensible and just buy enough for a couple of days which is normal for me. I did get lost on the way because all the pubs were shut, anyway 5.5 this morning so a  on my face, the sea has a very large menagerie of white horses so I hope @Robin & @rebrascora can give me a bit of advice how to muck out without getting a hypo and wet. Got home to my council tax bill gone up another 4.1% aint seen a copper for ages, mind you its worth it If for only the NHS.
> 
> Take care my friends hope you can all cope with this situation where ever you are, thinking of you all stay safe.


Thank you KARNAK ~ you stay safe yourself too
WL


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  First of all I just want to wish all the mothers out there a happy mothers day ,  down to the readings for me today I've got two readings for this morning as the first one was a little high so i re tested using a different finger on the same hand  the first reading was 8.1 and then the 2nd reading was 8.8 hope everybody's day goes as well as can be


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, like you @Baz I did two readings as first was 8.2, bit shocked so finger on other hand was 7.1, I’ll take the lower one. Think I’ll clean the car inside and out today. Have a good Mothering Sunday all x


----------



## Brando77

Tickle Me - 6.3.....not too hard, I'm on Metformin Hope everyone's o.k.


----------



## Kaylz

Good morning

 Feeling really down today, couldn’t get much shopping at all yesterday, still no toilet roll to be seen, neighbours being right PITA’s, downstairs mum and step dad must be away as the little twat has constantly been playing thumping what they call music but to me it’s just noise winding me up, upstairs floors must be made out of the same material that trampolines are cause it sounds like that’s what their using it as, sore head because of it, sore neck cause I cant sleep, and its all just going to get worse with the schools being off for the foreseeable, I REALLY cant cope at the moment

 Anyways 5.7 for me this morning, unless I really dont believe a reading I never do a 2nd test as I have the added difficulty of which one do I then use to judge how much insulin to give myself 

Happy mothers day to all the mums and grans here, my mum is very happy with her necklace, book and box of milk tray

Have a nice day folks, I'll be spending most of the afternoons napping throughout the week, unfortunately not at the weekends as Bruce wont give me room to sit comfortably awake so not risking it 
Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today 

Sorry to hear about the neighbours @Kaylz  Noisy neighbours are the absolute pits and very stressful  Have you thought about earplugs to help you sleep at night? They can be very effective, at least at shutting out the noise, although you still get the impact of people banging around.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. I’m rarely in the 5s, I normally seem to oscillate between the 4s and the 7s.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 here too. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. 
Rant alert. 
I’ve just had a wonderful time not , trying to find a grocery delivery  slot ,it seems all the greedy cods are not satisfied with stockpiling food and loo rolls the are now hoovering up all the delivery slots 
 I tried yesterday afternoon with no joy at all, so when I woke up around 4 I though I would have another go. 
Ocado , nope
Sainsburys. Nope 
Iceland . Nope 
Waitrose. Nope 
Tesco , though none available yesterday, Their was some for mid  April this morning, so I grabbed a slot.  Then cam the ordering , it was fine st first  then the site slowed right down or perhaps it was my iPad,  it was taking about 20 seconds between typing a letter for it to appear on screen , the same 
when I clicked on anything, so I logged off then on again and all was fine
.
.
.
For a while 
I am now recovering from a pain in my temper and my iPad has had a reprieve from its threatened flying lessons

I’ve just remembered that I haven’t tested .
Well something went right , after all that umm.... fun 
I have a nice flatfish annnd 5.3 

I will catch up with posts later.  I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Snowwy

(Hugs) @Kaylz I would hate that noise... its bad enough where I live with Southern railway doing landslip works and have been piledriving every day for weeks! 
Bit concerned that yesterday about 20 massive steels appeared at the bottom of my garden ( on the railway side !) so I was wondering where they were starting next! Turns out they have found another landslip even closer and because the line has been closed since Feb, they thought they would do this too.
The joys of having a railway at the bottom of the garden although we do get to see lovely steam trains when they come past to link up with the Bluebell Railway for special events! (Grandson approved)
Oh, nearly forgot, 6.3 this morning after following the fashion of others and taking two readings.
Now waiting for on-line church to start at 10.00, fortunately God never slumbers nor sleeps... Psalm 121 for those who might find comfort.

Blessed Mothers Day, Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

@Northerner I have tried them in the past as Bruce brought me some home from work, unfortunately they just don't work in these flats, they should be sound proofed more but they are that crap you can hear the neighbours flicking a light or socket switch    believe me we constantly just sit tutting about all the noise as it really does get unbearable xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 9.2 after another hypo last night. Something- I’m guessing fear & dread or the Diabetes Fairy- are turning me into Hypos-R-Us. I did see a picture of her loitering somewhere  -hope she’s under lock& key !

It’s a beautiful sunny morning and I’ve got my trainer on, other foot in a cast ready to go for a hobbley walk and clear my head.

Hope you have a good day


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, managed to get through another day, hubby managed to get some fresh meat and a bit of veg, so I will be ok for the week.  Still really low, but at least not having to suffer what you are going through @Kaylz.  Did eat more carbs than usual yesterday.  Trying to limit news to once a dany and limiting time on social media.  Going to try my Joe Wicks dvd that I bought 3 years ago and only did twice, I am hoping maybe I can get into the advanced stage if I discipline myself to do it 3 or 4 times per week.  Then do Yoga a couple of times per week and the meditation did that came with the yoga set I bought a few weeks ago and have onky done once.  

Daughter bought me a lovely bunch of flowers round yesterday, hubby answered the door then had a short chat, me from the living room her outside the front door.  

Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6 on the dot for me.

Might risk a bit of gardening although it is a bit parky at the moment. Never mind got plenty of Bailey's in to splash in the coffee. Just a dash, can't stand the stuff on its own.

Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After dinner last night (smoked haddock, sprouts and curly kale  , an unusual combination, but it was all we could get) I thought I'd have my occasional treat of a few squares of dark chocolate that were hiding behind the cheese in the fridge. Unfortunately, none there!!  The glass of brandy that usually accompanies this treat, however, went down well.
Which was nice.

Oh and *4.1* on the clock this morning - which is also nice. 
Happy Mother's Day to all mammies out there.
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Kaylz said:


> Good morning
> 
> Feeling really down today, couldn’t get much shopping at all yesterday, still no toilet roll to be seen, neighbours being right PITA’s, downstairs mum and step dad must be away as the little twat has constantly been playing thumping what they call music but to me it’s just noise winding me up, upstairs floors must be made out of the same material that trampolines are cause it sounds like that’s what their using it as, sore head because of it, sore neck cause I cant sleep, and its all just going to get worse with the schools being off for the foreseeable, I REALLY cant cope at the moment
> 
> Anyways 5.7 for me this morning, unless I really dont believe a reading I never do a 2nd test as I have the added difficulty of which one do I then use to judge how much insulin to give myself
> 
> Happy mothers day to all the mums and grans here, my mum is very happy with her necklace, book and box of milk tray
> 
> Have a nice day folks, I'll be spending most of the afternoons napping throughout the week, unfortunately not at the weekends as Bruce wont give me room to sit comfortably awake so not risking it
> Xx


Feel sorry for you mate just take it easy and look after yourself  I've just gone through 2 weeks of hell and it's not nice


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, had a Mothers Day lie in! The two youngest girls are popping round at 1 to leave cards and presents on the doorstep. It’s totally weird. Eldest gave me hers on Friday, it’s a long way to come for her to stand and look at me through the window! It’s a lovely sunny day so will try some more bird photography, so far I’ve got headless jackdaws, a blurry blue tit and a picture of a sparrows bum! Ah well it keeps me busy. Have a safe Sunday everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

I am totally embarassed at this mornings reading of 16.  In my defence (to myself at any rate) I had a dreadful night. Very cold and continuous shivering despite a winter duvet and woolly pyjamas I had to put my dressing gown on and get back in bed. My one dog aka hot water bottle had left.  This normally indicates a hypo as she is very astute about these happenings and so I over-attacked the carbs I keep at my bedside. When I finally got up I checked the overnight temperature and it was just 2 degrees! Easy on the food today though I am planning a chicken Korma for dinner at 6pm.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Reporting a 4.7.

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums here. It’s always a weird one for me. I spent years feeling a bit down on this day because I had no children after years of desperately trying. Now this is my second one as a bereaved parent but this year I have a baby wriggling around in my womb...bittersweet and I don’t quite know how to feel. I can’t even hug my own mum today as we are all distancing.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Reporting a 4.7.
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums here. It’s always a weird one for me. I spent years feeling a bit down on this day because I had no children after years of desperately trying. Now this is my second one as a bereaved parent but this year I have a baby wriggling around in my womb...bittersweet and I don’t quite know how to feel. I can’t even hug my own mum today as we are all distancing.


I've been thinking of you MM, I know you will be doing all you can to stay safe and well at this difficult time {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. No work today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 on a fine but windy morning, can hear the roar of the sea and more white horses. Happy Mother & Grandmothers day, hope you are not too disappointed not being able to interact under the circumstances.



rebrascora said:


> @KARNAK
> Ted, you just enjoy watching those white horses and leave the mucking out for someone who doesn't collapse at the feet of passing nurses..... they have plenty of other work to do at the mo.



I`m sure I don`t know what you mean Barbara. 

Sorry about the grief you are getting @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}.

Nice rant @Ljc but true, hope you feel better now. 

Make the best of your time folks stay safe and remember Mums the word.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. Happy Mothersday to the Mums. Missing mine a lot today, 5 Mother’s Days without her now bless her. Happy memories though. 

5.5 this morning on the finger after I played hunt the sensor which fell off in the night. It was its last night so can’t complain really. New one on this afternoon. 

Haven a good day all


----------



## Ditto

Are you all watching BBC 1 right now? We're in the news, well I am, fat and diabetic heh! 

8.1 this morning, but I think it was incorrect.


----------



## Michael12421

Well I am down to 6.4 having not eaten or taken a corrective dose. Have been on a small walk with the dogs but a police car stopped and I am now awaiting a visit.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Well I am down to 6.4 having not eaten or taken a corrective dose. Have been on a small walk with the dogs but a police car stopped and I am now awaiting a visit.


Oh crumbs, hope all is ok. Glad your levels are better. Stay safe x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.
> Rant alert.


Lin
Sainsbury's has just posted this on their site
_"Changes to our home delivery service from tomorrow_

_We'll be prioritising elderly, vulnerable or customers with a disability for home delivery slots from tomorrow (Monday 23 March). If you don't get an email from us today, please come back tomorrow for information on how to contact us."_

It might help a little bit. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had an interesting morning. Woke at 5am with a hypo of 3.2. Treated it but didn't retest and went back to bed. Woke up at 7am hypo again at 2.9..... never had a hypo that didn't respond or double dipped, but I stopped taking my Preventer inhaler yesterday because if anything it seemed to be making my cough worse, so wonder if stopping the steroid without adjusting my basal was the problem. Anyway, I took a second quite judicious hypo treatment and came up to 3.8. Decided that that would do whilst I cooked breakfast. Made a lovely mushroom, onion, pepper, chicken and cheese omelette with salad and cheese coleslaw and ate it with no bolus as there are no appreciable carbs. 2 hours later after doing some quite energetic housework and some squats and press-ups I was 10.1 and feeling rough. 
DAFNE says not to make a correction after a hypo but no chance of me coming down, so jabbed myself 1.5 units of Fiasp and mucked out four horses and eventually 3 hours later, I am down to 5.1.... Yippee! 
So wish I had Libre already, but I am guessing it will be a long way off now if ever. After this mayhem is over I have a sneaky feeling the NHS will be too low on finances to fund sensors for me, but we shall see.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Sorry to hear you had a rough night. I wonder if your high reading was down to some residue of your hypo treatment being on your finger and compromising the reading. Gpod to hear that your BG levels are better now.
 Hope you are not in bother as a result of your dog walk. I was talking to my brother in Tenerife last night and he says the authorities are being incredibly strict on the lockdown there as well. Do you not have access to a garden? I know it is not the same as taking them out for a walk but this is a very inflammatory situation and it is not a good time to flout the rules. Fingers crossed they have better things to do than chase up dog walkers.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I assume it will be a long wait as all diabetes education things seem to have been cancelled, if you have a suitable phone and can afford to why don't you self fund just 1 sensor at least to see what' happening? I believe Abbott Webshop are allowing new customers again, or even for a reader if your on Facebook try the Type 1 Diabetes Pay It Forward group xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora I assume it will be a long wait as all diabetes education things seem to have been cancelled, if you have a suitable phone and can afford to why don't you self fund just 1 sensor at least to see what' happening? I believe Abbott Webshop are allowing new customers again, or even for a reader if your on Facebook try the Type 1 Diabetes Pay It Forward group xx



Hi Kaylz

I don't do Fb.... far too stressful! 
I am considering self funding Libre but I can't afford to do it long term and I know that if I get used to it and like it (which I know I will), it will be harder to stop self funding and in the current climate of uncertainty, I may need that money for other more basic things, so I am holding off for now. 
I think I just need to accept that a breakfast omelette needs 1.5-2 units of bolus insulin regardless of my fasting reading. Just a bit frustrating that I still need bolus insulin even when I eat low carb, and particularly at breakfast when timing of my bolus is such an issue.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I wouldn't necessarily say it was all down to the omelette, I do know that although DAFNE says you dont need to inject for certain things like some veg etc I do in fact need to, 100g sprouts is almost 5g carbs and I do need half a unit for them, I dont eat peppers so I dont even know their carb content and onions are about 8g per 100g and although DAFNE says not to it all adds up to a total regardless, but it could also be a delay from 2 lots of hypo treatments that caused the high xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
Pretty certain it was not delayed response to Hypo treatment as I deliberately undertreated them because I know how easily I go too high and didn't test and eat until some considerable time afterwards. 
I agree with what you are saying about other things like onions and peppers adding up and yet DAFNE doesn't count them. 40% of protein also breaks down to glucose and I had 2 eggs and some chicken so the omelette meal in total with eggs, filling and tomato in the salad all adds up a few grams here and there until there probably is about 20g. This is where DAFNE fails for low carb people like me. It certainly makes life a lot more complicated when I have to factor in so many other foods rather than just high carb items.


----------



## Snowwy

Anitram said:


> Just placed an order with our Sainsbury's for delivery tomorrow morning. Was surprised to see everything working as normal (although site went down halfway through) with next day delivery slots available. That was a surprise after what I've been hearing.
> 
> What they're proposing is a good move but I do wonder how they plan to police it.
> 
> Martin



Glad you got through, sadly they are not taking any new registrations atm so forces me to go to the shop!


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> Just placed an order with our Sainsbury's for delivery tomorrow morning. Was surprised to see everything working as normal (although site went down halfway through) with next day delivery slots available. That was a surprise after what I've been hearing.
> 
> What they're proposing is a good move but I do wonder how they plan to police it.
> 
> Martin


I had an email from one of the Big wigs in the last few days saying they were going to try to increase delivery slots and click and collect slots and facilities. Did not take much notice other than they were hoping to announce tomorrow. I did not take much notice as we don't use either.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.4 for me today. Yep I'm at work ready for the panic buyers and stockpilers to descend on our little food hall.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, a 7.4 for me today. Yep I'm at work ready for the panic buyers and stockpilers to descend on our little food hall.


Let's hope people are starting to get the message


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me on this very chilly morning - hard frost outside  Hope everyone has a good day, whatever your circumstances


----------



## Baz.

morning all,  It's a 7.3 from me this morning , hope everyone is as well as can be today and has another good day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.6 today...
Frosty! Should keep my coat nice and sparkly!!!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Already been up over an hour, was 6.7. The good news is the sun rose again today the bad news is I’m having to eat Hovis Wholemeal for brekkie! It’s not very nice but beggars and all that. Hoping today’s weather is going to be as fantastic as yesterday’s which was glorious. Will try for some more birdie photos today, I’m no Simon King but I’m quite pleased so far. Just to cheer you up, here’s a little coal tit just having a rest on my lawn. Have as good a day as you can and stay home ( if you’re able) and stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Joining @eggyg with a 6.7, higher than it has been lately but hardly surprising given everything that's going on

Have a nice relaxing day folks, with Bruce being at work and me having the sofa to myself I may even treat myself to a little nap after dinner, it's the only time I feel good cause I dont know what's going on lol
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 on the dot here. Went to bed a bit higher than usual in case I dropped in the night, after a long walk yesterday. We live on the unfashionable side of the Cotswolds, so the walk was nearly deserted, especially after we’d got a couple of miles from our village.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.2 here.

Went to our little Tesco yesterday. Posters up everywhere about social distancing. Ev1 respecting advice at the till. I went over to the self-service till. Next thing, a young woman appears at the till next to mine and actually shoves me...wot? Some people are just...I dunno...stupid / away with the fairies / oblivious?

Stay safe folks.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.0 on the dot here. Went to bed a bit higher than usual in case I dropped in the night, after a long walk yesterday. We live on the unfashionable side of the Cotswolds, so the walk was nearly deserted, especially after we’d got a couple of miles from our village.


That made me laugh, we live on the unfashionable side of the Lake District, so like you we have lots of walking direct from our door that no one else bothers with. Thank goodness. We’re off for another “ poor man’s Lake District” walk today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Another day in the home office ahead.
I've decided that this year, external circumstances permitting will be the year I get out of the rat race.

Have the best day you can.


----------



## Bloden

Enjoy your rubbish countryside @eggyg.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Let's hope people are starting to get the message


That didn't last long. I'm being sent home on full pay for possibly 12 weeks!!!


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 7,1 today, first day of not going to work. Son went up on the Downs yesterday, said it was mobbed so came home again. Take care all x
PS our surgery our trying to set up a hub in an old surgery where those of us who have been told to isolate, for reasons of age or underlying conditions, can work in separate rooms to help as they are so short staffed, I’m happy to do that as feel a total fraud sitting at home. Will wait to see how that pans out.


----------



## Ljc

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Lin
> Sainsbury's has just posted this on their site
> _"Changes to our home delivery service from tomorrow
> 
> We'll be prioritising elderly, vulnerable or customers with a disability for home delivery slots from tomorrow (Monday 23 March). If you don't get an email from us today, please come back tomorrow for information on how to contact us."_
> 
> It might help a little bit.
> 
> Dez


Thank you, I will call them today.


----------



## zoombapup

Got a 5.9 this morning. Things going ok, but busy day of work-from-home ahead.


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.9 for me.
> 
> Another day in the home office ahead.
> I've decided that this year, external circumstances permitting will be the year I get out of the rat race.
> 
> Have the best day you can.


I imagine many more may be making similar decisions this year, I hope you are able to achieve it, I recommend it


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> That didn't last long. I'm being sent home on full pay for possibly 12 weeks!!!


Could have stayed in bed!   Full pay is good though, but I thought they needed staff more than ever. Is it because of your diabetes?


----------



## AJLang

8.0 this morning. A little bit higher than I would like but as the gastroparesis is still giving me more  problems than usual I’m happy with it as it was a smooth line through the night.


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Could have stayed in bed!   Full pay is good though, but I thought they needed staff more than ever. Is it because of your diabetes?


Yep, my manager came up to me and one other member of staff who is type 1 and told us we shouldn't be in work and to go home, potentially for 12 weeks!!! They are going to let us know if anything changes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning peoples!
I'm joining Baz on the 7.3 step today.

Yesterday afternoon my eldest & grandson called in with bunches of colourful flowers gifts and cards. As it was a gorgeous sunny day we sat talking in my garden 2mtrs apart, had a good laugh setting up WhatsApp video call! I've been in isolation for ten days now ~ only another eleven wks to go then I'll hopefully be freeeeed from my four walls, unless Boris changes his mind!

Had a carby day yesterday from start to finish!For dinner I had a lovely lamb roast with 3 veggies cooked to perfection & delivered by my eldest ~ shush don't tell but I had 4 tasty roast potatoes too! Afters was a large-ish portion of deeelicious strawberry gateaux to die for MmmMmm! I could eat it all again right now

Right I'm off to begin my daily boring chores! Well a gal has to amuse herself to while away the day!
Take care folks ~ have a nice day ~ and please stay safe.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.2 here.
> 
> Went to our little Tesco yesterday. Posters up everywhere about social distancing. Ev1 respecting advice at the till. I went over to the self-service till. Next thing, a young woman appears at the till next to mine and actually shoves me...wot? Some people are just...I dunno...stupid / away with the fairies / oblivious?
> 
> Stay safe folks.


.....and downright bad mannered Bloden.
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 

Be safe, be well.
And above all keep pressing the refresh button on your favourite home delivery site.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning, pleased with that.  @Stitch147 pleased they are sending you home.  

@Kaylz hope you get your nap.  

Everyone else just hope you are doing ok.  Thank you all for helping keep me sane by being able to read your posts.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.3 on a beautiful sunny morning, 7.3 popular today Baz & WL. Beach area was chockered yesterday so came back home, took me all of 10 minutes. Paperwork today and waiting for prescription delivery so lots to keep me going, managed an hour on the balcony yesterday in the sun mind you I think I got more wind burn than sun.

Good choice @khskel time to knock it on the head.

Unusual @Stitch147 I would have thought they could ill afford staff to be absent, hey ho their loss.

Take care folks have a good day, stay safe.


----------



## Calf00

Hi there 
I won’t list my post hypo (or post false-hypo) reading this morning as it’s way too high and will raise your average too much  but I’ll try again tomorrow


----------



## SueEK

Calf00 said:


> Hi there
> I won’t list my post hypo (or post false-hypo) reading this morning as it’s way too high and will raise your average too much  but I’ll try again tomorrow


Take good care Jan, glad you have at long last got the correct diagnosis.


----------



## Jodee

6.0 this morning and I've been naughty yesterday, far too naughty really but I figure I need more carbs for gardening activities 

Its wonderful sunny day here again, I am going to try and do a bit every day the sun shines to prepare beds etc, for food plants (currently starting in the greenhouse)


----------



## Calf00

SueEK said:


> Take good care Jan, glad you have at long last got the correct diagnosis.


Thank you  Jx


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Yep, my manager came up to me and one other member of staff who is type 1 and told us we shouldn't be in work and to go home, potentially for 12 weeks!!! They are going to let us know if anything changes.


I suppose that's what you get for working at a classier establishment, well done to the management for such a generous and thoughtful decision


----------



## Northerner

Calf00 said:


> Hi there
> I won’t list my post hypo (or post false-hypo) reading this morning as it’s way too high and will raise your average too much  but I’ll try again tomorrow


Hehe!  This thread has been running for almost 9 years and has nearly 57,000 posts in it, I gave up calculating the average years ago!  Ought to have changed the title of the thread, but everyone is familiar with it now, and new people soon realise its purpose, which is mainly to check in with each other and chat about how we are doing, what we have planned etc. 

(the average, I came to realise after a few months, is about 5.8 mmol/l  I doubt it will have changed much


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.2 here.
> 
> Went to our little Tesco yesterday. Posters up everywhere about social distancing. Ev1 respecting advice at the till. I went over to the self-service till. Next thing, a young woman appears at the till next to mine and actually shoves me...wot? Some people are just...I dunno...stupid / away with the fairies / oblivious?
> 
> Stay safe folks.


That's absolutely despicable. I saw reports of an elderly lady being trampled upon and having items snatched from her shopping basket.


----------



## Ditto

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> That's absolutely despicable. I saw reports of an elderly lady being trampled upon and having items snatched from her shopping basket.


 Good grief, where was that? Really is despicable. 

7.5 @ 5.33am gorgeous this morning, have the blind halfway down as the sun is so strong. 

Still can't get a slot at Iceland, it gives you the option of clicking as an ol' bid or a poorly person but then there's only 4 days given and they aren't available unless I'm doing it wrong.  It's the only shop I'm registered for. Got to go out whatever Boris says.


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> Still can't get a slot at Iceland, it gives you the option of clicking as an ol' bid or a poorly person but then there's only 4 days given and they aren't available unless I'm doing it wrong.  It's the only shop I'm registered for. Got to go out whatever Boris says.



Same here re Tesco nowt till after 12 April -  trying sainsbury's next...

Keep safe distance ditto.


----------



## Michael12421

It's getting bad here now, I was 9.1 this morning and have just been told that dog walking is now prohibited. The dogs will not get any exercise and neither will I unless I have to go to the shops or pharmacy.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> It's getting bad here now, I was 9.1 this morning and have just been told that dog walking is now prohibited. The dogs will not get any exercise and neither will I unless I have to go to the shops or pharmacy.


Sorry to hear that but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 8.7


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  7.0 with a very uneven line. 

I nearly passed out with shock, around 1 this morning,   I saw a couple of delivery slots for Weds on Iceland’s site,  so I nabbed one.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, up at the crack again. It’s all very discombobulating at the moment isn’t it? Another 6.7 for me. The birds are singing, somethings never change. Had a very long walk yesterday, over 8 miles but I would imagine we won’t be doing that again for a while. I’m fine with that, we’re literally  over the road from a river, so can do a circular walk, it’s usually devoid of human life,  will take half an hour or so, that’ll be our daily exercise plus the gardening. With any luck it’ll be all over sooner rather than later. Take care everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> It's getting bad here now, I was 9.1 this morning and have just been told that dog walking is now prohibited. The dogs will not get any exercise and neither will I unless I have to go to the shops or pharmacy.


I hope it won't be for too long Michael {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce is off today but the company are having a meeting to see if they can find a loophole that allows them to stay open, I do hope they aren't successful, Bruce still going to have to come to mines for tea as he has no means of getting hot food at his, hes here everyday so it's not going to make a difference, grandad will still be for tea too, hes literally a minute up the road, he better take all this in and stop standing at the gate though!

Hopefully replacement sensor will come today, got some e liquid supplies arriving too

Anyways 6.5 today

Stay sane folks
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  today's reading is 6.7 for me ,  hope everyone stays safe and well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me after a slightly overcooked hypo last night
 Never mind it'll soon be reet.

Have the best day you can in these interesting times.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.
That’s great news @Stitch147 - I was worried about you, especially when you were on the till the other day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Expecting the plumber this morning, to fix the heating (it’s not broken, just needs a tweak). Assume plumbers are allowed to carry on working, we can’t have the elderly dying of hypothermia instead of Covid.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Assume plumbers are allowed to carry on working, we can’t have the elderly dying of hypothermia instead of Covid.


Some plumbers are only dealing with emergencies which are blocked toilets, no hot water, leaking taps and burst pipes, not sure if that's how my FIL is going to run things now, so as yours isn't actually broken if they are running that way then I'd expect a call, council have stopped all house repairs unless an absolute emergency up here as well xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.1* this morning 
I ran out of deodorant yesterday. 
I don't think that's classed as essential shopping. 
Mind you, if I have to stay indoors for a while, people will have no choice about keeping their distance from me! 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## AJLang

I woke up at 7am with a lovely 5.2 by 8.30 it was 12.7 and still climbing! I’ve changed my pump stuff and shoved in five units of bolus!


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *6.1* this morning
> I ran out of deodorant yesterday.
> I don't think that's classed as essential shopping.
> Mind you, if I have to stay indoors for a while, people will have no choice about keeping their distance from me!
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


That brought a welcome chuckle - phew not sure if I can smell you from here or if could be my dog lol x


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today after a carb heavy day yesterday. I find when I’m a bit worried I turn to the carbs, need to control myself a bit better. Have a good day indoors or in the garden. Stay safe x


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve been neglecting texting and diet since moving house. Mainly it’s because my fridge is a massive 10l one and can barely hold anything. Cooking normal food, even buying it in normal quantities, is out of the question until I get the fridge freezer delivered (hopefully Thursday). 
Combined with the Covid-19 stuff I’ve indulged whatever it was I want to eat and bread has crept back into my daily foods.

So I’m quite happy with a 5.3 this morning! And I’m going to test pre and post whatever the main meal is during a day until I’m back on track.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> 7.4 today after a carb heavy day yesterday. I find when I’m a bit worried I turn to the carbs, need to control myself a bit better. Have a good day indoors or in the garden. Stay safe x


Most people comfort eat when stressed and there are complex reasons why we tend to go for carb’s when we do so don’t beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Toucan

5.3 for me this morning. 
Actually got an online delivery last night, and nearly everything I had ordered, including some packets of seeds - so off out to the garden to start some 'grow your own' stuff going


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
I did an early 'allowable' 7k walk this morning picking up a paper and a pint of milk. Very few folk out on foot, mainly runners and everybody giving each other space! Even local corner shop only allowing 2-3 people in at once. Not too much of a queue outside Aldi as I went past.

I did feel the need to rejoice in creation today as it is spectacular everywhere I look. Birds singing, two foxes camped across the railway line from us, and the blossom is amazing!!!

Oh nearly forgot 6.0 today

Blessings, Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Well I have had a very exciting morning - changed the ironing board cover - don't know why as I have no washing to iron and my oil supply is very low so very little hot water. E-mailed the supplier this morning asking if they were able to deliver but no reply as yet. If any of you or your friends have WhatsApp please be very careful.  I have been told by an IT expert that several videos have been appearing one called Martinelli and the other Dance of the Pope - they both contain lethal viruses that will destroy your mobile. Also if you get a message asking you to update to WhatsApp Gold don't click on it - it does the same thing. Why some bar stewards will do this at such a trying time beggars belief.


----------



## Snowwy

Michael12421 said:


> Well I have had a very exciting morning - changed the ironing board cover - don't know why as I have no washing to iron and my oil supply is very low so very little hot water. E-mailed the supplier this morning asking if they were able to deliver but no reply as yet. If any of you or your friends have WhatsApp please be very careful.  I have been told by an IT expert that several videos have been appearing one called Martinelli and the other Dance of the Pope - they both contain lethal viruses that will destroy your mobile. Also if you get a message asking you to update to WhatsApp Gold don't click on it - it does the same thing. Why some bar stewards will do this at such a trying time beggars belief.


Yes heard about this, came out in 2016 and appears to have reared its ugly head again. As you say, people have enough to focus on without negotiating the joys of other sorts of viruses! 
On a positive note, I neglected to mention I got a tax rebate this month... a real one, not a fake scam that is also going around by text.
Thank you HMRC


----------



## Michael12421

Very sorry I clicked on the wrong thread - meant to put it on What are you all doing. Never mind as long as the information gets out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for me today, but like @SueEK i turned to comfort food yesterday and ate some chocolate biscuits.  Going to try and be good today, I did have a nice piece of salmon and salad for my tea last night.  

Just getting through another day, hope you are all ok.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Well I have had a very exciting morning - changed the ironing board cover - don't know why as I have no washing to iron and my oil supply is very low so very little hot water. E-mailed the supplier this morning asking if they were able to deliver but no reply as yet. If any of you or your friends have WhatsApp please be very careful.  I have been told by an IT expert that several videos have been appearing one called Martinelli and the other Dance of the Pope - they both contain lethal viruses that will destroy your mobile. Also if you get a message asking you to update to WhatsApp Gold don't click on it - it does the same thing. Why some bar stewards will do this at such a trying time beggars belief.


There is no Martinelli virus. There is no Dance of the Pope virus. These are hoaxes designed to spread fear.

https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...hoax-is-back-warning-about-dance-of-the-pope/

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...eo-message-explained-what-to-do-a9417601.html


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 is the score on the door today. Not so bad, but I fear with the lack of food at supermarkets and the isolating I might eventually have to dig into my carb stuff that I'd left in the cupboards. Hoping they don't destroy my BG control.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you Colin - as if there was not enough fear about as it is!  Probably the only way these people obtain a climax!


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Some plumbers are only dealing with emergencies which are blocked toilets, no hot water, leaking taps and burst pipes, not sure if that's how my FIL is going to run things now, so as yours isn't actually broken if they are running that way then I'd expect a call, council have stopped all house repairs unless an absolute emergency up here as well xx


Well, he came, he fixed, he left, and I cleaned the doorbell afterwards! Luckily the boiler is in the utility room, with a door directly from outside, so we were able to keep our distance!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.5 on another glorious day, 18.C on the outside wall just a slight sea breeze. My neighbours are out on their balcony sunning them selves and clipping all the plants, keeping well within the new rules. Going to Lidl`s today this will allow me to get some shopping done and some exercise at the same time, although the beach looks a better bet but no straight to Lidl and straight back.

Well back to paperwork before I nip out sounds like you are all doing reasonably well, take care stay safe.


----------



## tombrum

5.2 today. Pleased with that as I have not felt 100% (see my post in the forum) so for me that is a good indicator. Good morning all - a blessed day to you all.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.6 for me. Went shopping this morning, very upbeat atmos, people jolly in masks.  That's it for us till next Tuesday, if we runs out we runs out!


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats to @AJLang and @tombrum on your House Specials. Sorry to hear yours didn't hang around long this morning Amanda but that is your second HS recently isn't it, so you aren't doing badly, especially considering the other issues you have which complicate things.

Hard to believe that things are in such a mess with the world particularly this morning when the sun was shining and the birds singing.... this whole situation just feels totally surreal and I am hoping that I will wake up soon and it will all be a silly dream.... just weird. It is also kind of reassuring that other creatures are going about their daily/seasonal lives, untouched by the drama that we are experiencing and the sun still shines and the plants still grow and the world turns!

My readings for the past week are 

Tue 17th....... 3.9
Wed 18th.......5.3
Thu 19th........5.8
Fri 20th..........4.1
Sat 21st.........4.5
Sun 22nd.......2.9
Mon 23rd.......5.4
Tue 24th........3.0

I have had a few early morning hypos recently and I am guessing it is down to stopping my Preventer (steroid) inhaler. I am slowly adjusting my basal insulin down by a unit at each end of the day and hopefully I will have it sorted in a couple of days, but on the whole I am reasonably happy with those results..... I even got 3 in the 5s!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All.

5.7 this morning.
After a week I’m missing my lovely tutor group ( They aren’t always lovely!) think I’ll email them all tomorrow see how they are. It’ll take awhile but it will be amusing the responses I’ll get back I’m sure

Tale care


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.3 for me this morning...
How is everyone feeling today?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  Hope everyone enjoys their 'one form of exercise' today


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. And weight has crept up to 98kg.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today, still eating too many carbs, need to stop it. Stay safe all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Bruce away back to work today not that I think he should be but hey ho what does my opinion matter 

Glucose tab induced 5.6 today, realised last night that today is actually day 15 of me being stuck inside, I suffer badly with anxiety at times if I try to leave the house by myself and Bruce just wasnt interested in doing anything, hopefully this nightmare will start calming down soon and some normality will be restored 

Xx


----------



## Baz.

Hi all ,  hope you are all as good as can be and are playing life safe  my reading for today was 6.8 hope you are have as best day as you can


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> 6.9 today, still eating too many carbs, need to stop it. Stay safe all x


I am doing the same, had loads of shortbread yesterday, and a small portion of pasta for my tea, 7.1 this morning and now panicking that it is because I am ill.  Going to be good today and hope the higher number is just because of my naughtiness.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  Libre said 2.9 at 6am, so probably about 4.0 on the finger pricker.

Had annual review over phone yesterday - A1c still superglued at around 8% (fleurrrgch) but cholesterol at 4.2, yay! I need to take advantage of this enforced down time to sort out my pesky A1c.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very smug Eggy. A 6.4 ( that’s not what I’m smug at) at 6.15am. Just got in from my allotted one form of exercise. An hours walk, didn’t enjoy it as everyone else obviously thought the same as me ie let’s go out at 6.30 to avoid the crowds! Won’t be doing that again, especially because I was 3.5 when I got home! I had pre bolused as I usually do but I’m usually sitting on my backside for that hour!  Wonder what the optimum best time is? 3.30am maybe!  But it’s a gorgeous day again and I met a donkey so all’s well in Eggyland for the time being. Stay safe folks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Probably be able to spend a bit more time in the garden today. Not s bad change from the office.

Have a good or at least reasonable day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, woke a couple of times in the night with a twingy back, think I overdid the gardening yesterday. Must remember to keep on with some core strength exercises now riding and exercise class are off. Time to dig out my old pilates video.


----------



## Toucan

5.7 this morning and I've lost a bit of weight as well.
There must be some silver lining on the isolation cloud that is causing this! - probably less food in the house and physical jerks type exercise working better than usual social exercising.


----------



## Brando77

Turn The Screw - 6.2. Ok, Day2 of lockdown, sock organisation today, colour or thickness, it's a tough one. Yesterday was easier, tshirts folded or hung? Hung came out on top. Keep well.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 

Lovely and sunny here......blooming builders still building next door but there’s less of them hoping there’ll be none by end of the week!

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Unprecedented!!* That’s word of the year right now. It’s on every politician’s, newsreader’s and expert’s lips.
POTUS Trump would probably say it if only he could pronounce the word. 
What’s wrong with good old ones like unheard-of, extraordinary, unparalleled, never before etc?

My reading this morning *6 *on the nose. Oh! And I had an *unprecedented low *of 3.4 just before dinner last night.
Oops I’ve said it again.  

Have an unprecedented safe and healthy day.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.
Back at work yesterday, manager has been great, I was tidying up backstage (as M&S call staff areas) rooms all day. So not with the public.


----------



## Flower

Morning all Tah da! I present a perfectly formed 5.2 HS woohoo 

Went for an hour long walk on crutches yesterday, the few people I saw crossed over away from me and both roads I crossed drivers slowed to let me cross & everyone said Hello. Bizarre compared to normal times!

Hope you’re all doing ok and levels are being as stable as possible.


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *Unprecedented!!* That’s word of the year right now. It’s on every politician’s, newsreader’s and expert’s lips.
> POTUS Trump would probably say it if only he could pronounce the word.
> What’s wrong with good old ones like unheard-of, extraordinary, unparalleled, never before etc?


Hehe! Yes, I had noticed that too!   As far as Trump is concerned everything is always unprecedented - usually the 'greatest ever' or biggest ever' in the history of the US


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all Tah da! I present a perfectly formed 5.2 HS woohoo
> 
> Went for an hour long walk on crutches yesterday, the few people I saw crossed over away from me and both roads I crossed drivers slowed to let me cross & everyone said Hello. Bizarre compared to normal times!
> 
> Hope you’re all doing ok and levels are being as stable as possible.


Congratulations on the HS @Flower!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.0 today

Be safe everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on another fabulous day, caretaker is walking around in his Hazmat suit spraying everything that doesn`t move. Wait for the news on Prince Charles on another thread perhaps.

Nice one @Flower congratulations on HS.

I must admit @MeeTooTeeTwo I like @Northerner  picked up on that word (*unprecedented*) it made I smile very loudly.

Take care folks and a mighty thanks to all our key workers, stay safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.1 on another fabulous day, caretaker is walking around in his Hazmat suit spraying everything that doesn`t move. Wait for the news on Prince Charles on another thread perhaps.
> 
> Nice one @Flower congratulations on HS.
> 
> I must admit @MeeTooTeeTwo I like @Northerner  picked up on that word (*unprecedented*) it made I smile very loudly.
> 
> Take care folks and a mighty thanks to all our key workers, stay safe.


Ted and everybody else, we can show our support for those NHS heroes here








						Thank you for joining Classic FM to applaud our NHS heroes
					

Classic FM joined its sister stations across Global to say a huge thank you to the people of the NHS, who are working tirelessly to try and protect us.




					www.classicfm.com
				




I'm glad to see they used _"something that has never been seen ever before. " _rather than that other word.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's Bruce here, he phoned the health & safety guy to  see about getting a lift last night and he advised him not to go in, there's no point in him not coming here as he's been here since he was last in contact with anyone and mum's still going out to the shops obviously so yeah xx


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.3 @ 7.08am. Getting higher but eating too much as usual. I feel quite ill. Me and Mum never shook off the sniffles from last time (which I think was the virus) and now everything has flared up again, sniffles, sneezing, sore throat, headache, hurty and now I feel horrible inside like I've taken Cocodamol but I haven't. Yuck. I'm okay though because I still want to eat egg and chips. That's the measure. I will know if I'm really ill if I lose my appetite.  Going out for exercise this morning was good. I could get across the road. So quiet. Beautiful day too. Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Stay safe @Ditto and family {{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## Ditto

I don't feel so bad now. I will lie down in a mo while Mum watches Gone With The Wind again.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks @MeeTooTeeTwo what a horrific tale about Michelle ordered 4 alarms for the family, take care my friend.


----------



## zoombapup

Well my day started off this morning entirely precedented at my usual 5.7


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, a 6.1 this morning.
After a 6 hour episode of 'atrial flutter' yesterday which I had not had for months, I am hoping for a calmer day!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Got a call from one of the GP’s at work yesterday asking if I was willing to come back as there are 18 people off and virtually no secretarial cover. Of course I said yes, but have to wait for them to set up a ‘hub’ for those of us that are classed as ‘vulnerable’. Think it will be better for my mental health as had a really bad unexpected day yesterday feeling dreadful. If I have something to do that is helpful I’m sure I will feel better and I’m fed up with cleaning now. Have a good day all and stay safe x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A pleasant enough 6.2, just like the day. I woke to sad news, had a message from my eldest daughter, her father in law dies last night. He had recently gone into a care home, he had vascular dementia. Unfortunately, like all care homes, it had been closed to visitors for two weeks so the family hadn’t been able to visit him and it was too late, he died 3 minutes after arriving at the hospital. So sad. And on that somber note, stay well and stay safe everyone.


----------



## Baz.

morning all it's a 7.0 from me this morning , hope everyone is safe and well


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@eggyg So sorry to hear your sad news

6.6 for me, got 1kg mince, sprouts, fine beans, butter and the gold dust....toilet roll all from Lidl yesterday! Bruce's mum was going to take him to Tesco in Montrose but as they had already been stopping cars and his mum said she'd been to Lidl in the morning and it was quite well stocked we decided to would be best to try there, shame it's the only supermarket in our town as makes this a little more difficult at this time 

Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  I've decided that I have a solar-powered pancreas that is seasonally activated  Last week, when we were still in Winter, I was using 28-29 units of insulin per day. Since we have moved into Spring I have had to drastically reduce the insulin, and yesterday I used 11 units - and still needed to top up with some unscheduled custard creams in the afternoon and evening!  Type Weird, that's me!  

I hope everyone has a good day 

Sorry to hear your sad news @eggyg, that is such a shame they weren't able to say goodbye


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

So sorry to hear your sad sad news @eggyg.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 this morning.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning
3.2

So very sorry to hear your sad sad news @eggyg.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a rare excursion into the 5s with a 5.4 here. Must have been the walk yesterday. Signs of Spring, the larks were twittering away in the sunshine....and a farmer was slurrying his fields. At least it proves I haven’t lost my sense of smell!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Pleasant surprise yesterday. Libre order arrived despite website saying it was on hold.
@Robin s***spreading around here too.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Toucan

5.1 this morning
Like @Northerner I think there must be some sunshine influence going on - be interesting to see what happens next week when the weather forecast is cold and gloomy again.
My old Dad used to predict rainfall quite accurately by a pain in his leg - may be blood test results can do the same.


----------



## Grannylorraine

An improved 5.9 this morning, however eyes are a bit blurry, but I have had that before and settles after a while..

@eggyg so sorry to hear your sad news, 

@Ditto hope you start to feel better soon, just rest as much as you can while looking after mum.

Everyone stay as safe as you can, and I truly mean this, this forum has kept me sane and I love you all.  When we can whether later this year or even next we should do as large meet ups as we can, I can bring @Stitch147 with me as she is only about 30 mins drive away.


----------



## tombrum

6.5 for me. Have cut down carbs and seem to be only wanting smaller meals as I social distance at home. Suits my BS fine so I am happy with that. Had 100g of rice last night, salad and a chickpea/pea/caulfilower curry. Have a good day all.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0 today 

I’m sorry to read your sad news @eggyg

My neck and shoulders aren’t appreciating my extended once a day walk! Ironwoman walking on crutches guzzles glucose- will take more Skittles with me today!

Love the idea of a solar powered pancreas @Northerner

Hope you’re all doing as well as possible


----------



## Bexlee

Sorry to hear your news @eggyg difficult time.

4.9 for me


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious sunshine here, the garden is a tip but blooming lovely. I think I have a rose out, isn't that early? I do have tulips and the daffs are still lovely. I need to take pix. 8.0 @ 5.58am for me today.

I’m sorry, that is very sad news @eggyg

I don't know how people's are managing with children at home stuck in, I can't even imagine it. What about people's in flats? Can't even go in the garden. Terrible. 

Mum's heating has packed up, never rains but it pours, so the gasman is on his way with his own hand-washing stuff apparently and we have to keep to the 2mtr rule. Good, I have social anxiety, home visits of any kind are a nightmare for me. 

I don't think the younger end are getting how serious this situation is. One of mine said they were meeting a friend in the park this w/e. Beggars belief. Had to say YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED! 

The Doc was just on! Jodie cheering us all up.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> What about people's in flats?


Well their neighbours aren't having it easy that's for sure! We have it bad all the time but even worse just now, yesterday was trying to inject when the needle almost snapped in my leg due to extreme jumping about making the furniture move and obviously I was sitting on said furniture! 

It's not just the younger generation, I called my grandad this morning as he was going to see if he could get me a loaf while he was at Scotmid this morning (about 30 seconds away from his house) this was at half 8 and I assume he'd been at Scotmid just after 7 as that's when the bread delivery generally is and he was on his way down from Lidl's when I phoned, I then know he's going up the street later to put a prescription in and when Bruce was out yesterday getting shopping etc my grandad was  stood at the gate the whole time and had been up the street to the optician, when I said to him he cant be doing that he shouted at me that he gets fed up sitting in the house! He doesn't believe me when I tell him they may be able to fine him soon!
xx


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Everyone stay as safe as you can, and I truly mean this, this forum has kept me sane and I love you all.  When we can whether later this year or even next we should do as large meet ups as we can, I can bring @Stitch147 with me as she is only about 30 mins drive away.


At the start of this year I was genuinely hoping to start up a Calendar of Meets, like we used to have regularly every year - I've met hundreds of members personally, some on many occasions, and there is really nothing better, people never go away disappointed, especially if we can get some momentum around it  We'll have to see how things go, and where we all stand when some sort of normality returns to all our lives


----------



## KARNAK

Robin said:


> Morning all, a rare excursion into the 5s with a 5.4 here. Must have been the walk yesterday. Signs of Spring, the larks were twittering away in the sunshine....and a farmer was slurrying his fields. At least it proves I haven’t lost my sense of smell!



Happy memories @Robin I wonder if that's what's happened to my toilet.  

Good afternoon another 7.1 on another beautiful day, so busy this morning no time to get on the forum and post. I finally climb on board and spent so much time reading and replying to other threads forgot to post morning figures. Tried to book a delivery slot from the supermarkets no chance. Lidl`s only down the road but if we go into complete quarantine a fat lot of good that will be, stop moaning Ted stay cool.

Sad loss @eggyg thinking of you all.

Great idea @Grannylorraine can you pick me up too?

Great photo`s @Northerner we need more of it.

Well the suns still showing its face and Charlie moon will be a bit late me thinks, don`t forget if you are inclined to clap for the front line workers at 20:00hrs. Take care folks at a time like this we all need each other, stay safe my friends.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  Stay safe everyone


----------



## eggyg

An unprecedented 7.2!  Don’t know where that came from. A lovely frosty morning, just been out to fill up the bird feeders and they’re here all ready. The starlings are panic eating the meal worms, they are greedy birds. Probably another day in the garden today, I’ve decided to not exercise my right to exercise today as I’m finding it too stressful. Doesn’t matter where or when you go for a walk there’s these people everywhere! They never used to walk! Do they think it’s a directive or something from the government that they HAVE to exercise? I’m assuming it’s because of the glorious weather we are having, wait til it changes then we’ll see who the fair weather walkers are! Of course I’m only joking, anyone can walk anywhere they like ( as long as it’s not on my patch!). Have a freaky Friday and stay home and stay safe.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it's a 6.3 from me this morning  Hope everyone is safe and well as can be


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

 Bagged a Coop wholemeal loaf yesterday, hoping to find Hovis wholemeal close to home as lower carb per slice, apparently Lidl’s in the next town is starting to see a calm so hopefully the same for our towns, insider info I got delivery days and times of bread deliveries to both Lidl and Scotmid, the early bird catches the worm and all that

 Sensor was delivered yesterday although received a text not long after he’d been saying an attempt had been made and a card left telling me what to do next even though it was sat on the table! Called Tesco mobile as had an email about my contract, upgraded today, £1.50 less a month but 6GB more data so for £12 I’ll be getting 3000 minutes, 5000 texts and 12GB data and as I’d used half of my 6GB for this month she added 8GB free to see me through until my new contract starts on the 9th April

Anyways 6.4 for me this morning, have told Bruce not to come up until about 3, tensions are running high and spending too much time together we're getting under each others feet and its causing arguments (Bruce and my mum) so it cant carry on like that, he probably wont be happy but I'm not bothered I want to be able to relax more!! 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Had a hiccup last night, did the air shot on my basal pen, nothing came out. Tried again..nothing. Eventually unscrewed the pen, plunger was completely retracted in the top bit of the pen. (cartridge a couple of days old, seemed to be working OK before this). Had a fiddle and released it, and it seems to be working again, phew, now is not the time to be ringing up the surgery to request a new one! (I do have a spare, which would be fine, but it doesn’t do half units). Good job I noticed, though. How many of us do the air shot on autopilot and don’t really clock if any insulin comes out?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 for me this morning.
Going to have to venture out for food etc. Just don't know when is a good time.
After trying for a delivery slot at Tesco, Morrison, Waitrose, Asda and Iceland to no avail and Sainsbury's wont even let me register atm!
So much for staying in...
Anyway I did give the summerhouse a coat of splosh yesterday and talked to a nice man through the fence as he was walking down the railway line. The work that they have been doing for weeks is hopefully ending and trains resume on Monday. This will help key workers I am sure! 
Blessings with frost Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Oh blimey 7,8 for me today, not happy with that. Am back at work as from Monday, Practice Manager rang yesterday, all of us ‘vulnerable’ group will be in one hub. My husband finishes work today and will only get sick pay as he is past retirement age so yet another drop in income, still would rather he was at home being safe!! Take care all, stay home xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Another lovely day...I’ll never get my essay done at this rate! Managed to coax some ugly stumps out of the garden yesterday to make room for a lavender patch - very satisfying. My knitting’s coming along nicely, thanks to a few YouTube tutorials. Hubby’s doing any shopping that needs doing...I may never leave the house again.

Stay well, good peeps.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather surprising 5.8 for me after a day of random unexpected higher than usual readings. I think a tweak of the morning levemir may be in order.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, took a break from the usual 5.7 to register a 6.0 on the BG scale today.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Had a hiccup last night, did the air shot on my basal pen, nothing came out. Tried again..nothing. Eventually unscrewed the pen, plunger was completely retracted in the top bit of the pen. (cartridge a couple of days old, seemed to be working OK before this). Had a fiddle and released it, and it seems to be working again, phew, now is not the time to be ringing up the surgery to request a new one! (I do have a spare, which would be fine, but it doesn’t do half units). Good job I noticed, though. How many of us do the air shot on autopilot and don’t really clock if any insulin comes out?


The timer function on my Echo has stopped working so I was thinking about ordering a new one, but then, like you, I thought I would leave it - don't need any other items at the moment so can wait a month


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 6.2 for me this morning.
> Going to have to venture out for food etc. Just don't know when is a good time.
> After trying for a delivery slot at Tesco, Morrison, Waitrose, Asda and Iceland to no avail and Sainsbury's wont even let me register atm!
> So much for staying in...
> Anyway I did give the summerhouse a coat of splosh yesterday and talked to a nice man through the fence as he was walking down the railway line. The work that they have been doing for weeks is hopefully ending and trains resume on Monday. This will help key workers I am sure!
> Blessings with frost Snowwy


I went to my local Co-op at 2:30 yesterday and thought the shelves were much sparser than the 'Times of Plenty', there were most of the things I needed  I reasoned that the early rush will have been and gone and the staff would have had a bit of calm to replenish the stocks  Good luck!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.0 this morning after a baked omelette for dinner last night.  Lowest I have been for a while.  

Hope everyone is doing ok, I am still like a cat on a hot tin roof, but getting through each day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.3* this morning - so near and yet so far. 
I was pleased most of the neighbours came out last night to give a 5 minute standing ovation to those heroes in the NHS. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.6 

High risk foot clinic cancelled -that’s fine- told to contact GP in an emergency.  I’m immediately expecting my foot to go wrong- I didn’t realise what a mental/physical safety net it was having a regular clinic trying to save my leg . 

I hope everyone is doing as well as possible


----------



## Michael12421

Ashamed to have a 12.2 this morning. It was self-inflicted following the news of the death of an old friend in the UK. I can't of course go to the UK but his wife and sons do understand. In any event as I understand it numbers of people attending a funeral are severely restricted.


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael12421 said:


> Ashamed to have a 12.2 this morning. It was self-inflicted following the news of the death of an old friend in the UK. I can't of course go to the UK but his wife and sons do understand. In any event as I understand it numbers of people attending a funeral are severely restricted.


Sorry for your loss Michael. Perhaps someone who will attend his/hers funeral will WhatsApp video call to you during the service so you can be 'virtually' there?
WL


----------



## Michael12421

I have photos of the venue which I will put up on my computer. I shall spend the time in quiet contemplation and with a glass of whisky. I know that David would have understood and would have approved.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 5.6
> 
> High risk foot clinic cancelled -that’s fine- told to contact GP in an emergency.  I’m immediately expecting my foot to go wrong- I didn’t realise what a mental/physical safety net it was having a regular clinic trying to save my leg .
> 
> I hope everyone is doing as well as possible


I hope it can be rescheduled soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Ashamed to have a 12.2 this morning. It was self-inflicted following the news of the death of an old friend in the UK. I can't of course go to the UK but his wife and sons do understand. In any event as I understand it numbers of people attending a funeral are severely restricted.


So sorry to hear your sad news Michael  No shame in your numbers, quite understandable {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass

Anitram said:


> Another beautiful morning here and unlike previous days no signs that we had a frost overnight. Shame to be confined to the house and garden (7 days, now), although my wife and I did manage to go out for a 20-minute walk yesterday evening, around deserted streets.  Saw one cyclist and one other couple.
> 
> Summer house sorted yesterday, garage the day before, loft next. We seem to have more stuff in those three places than in the house proper. Might wash the car, too.
> 
> Back in the 4s with a 4.8 this morning.
> 
> Have a safe day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


O you are a busy bee Anitram ~ hope you find some buried treasure in your loft!
WL


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on another sunny day, a very welcome HS although I was 4.8 at bedtime so had two Rich Tea biscuits as a slow acting carb.

Sad news @Michael12420 enjoy your whisky in memory of your dear friend.

Stay safe my friends hope you can get some enjoyment out of the weather, take care.


----------



## Toucan

5.3 for me this morning.
Enjoyed the thank you to the NHS clapping session last night. Many people turned out which was good to see.


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning which is my second in a row..... very unlike me for any consistency and a total fluke as I went to bed in double figures and upped my basal by one unit rather than take a correction of Fiasp that late.

I too enjoyed the community atmosphere of standing in the garden and applauding our key workers along with the neighbours. Feel like I would like to do it every night.

@Michael12421 So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. I hope you are able to enjoy your whiskey and reminisce about the good times you had together.
I am currently at 12.2 because I have comfort eaten all afternoon.... mostly managed to keep it to low carb stuff but enough to feed an elephant, so it all tots up eventually.....these are trying times and none of us are immune to having a wobble every now and then. Better to be a bit high occasionally as have those horrible lows you sometimes get.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.9 @ 5.58am

Sorry for your loss Michael.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning you lazy lot. It’s the weekend, rise and shine. A not too good 7.3 at 5 am been awake since 3. Lovely morning and lots of birds out, but supposed to be a bit cooler. Might attempt a walk today, I’m hoping the whole world and his wife have done enough exercise for the time being and I’ll not have to encounter people. That’s awful isn’t it. But unprecedented times and all that. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Have a good day everyone, with minimal social contact


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 6.3 for me today.

Have a blessed day, Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Lovely bright day again here but with a chilly breeze. Hubby has finished work now thank goodness, just as I am about to go back!! A 5.8 for me today, first time in the 5’s in what seems like forever even though I had rubbish food yesterday, can’t work that one out  Have a good weekend everyone and of course stay safe x


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  well I must say my readings this week have been all over the place  but todays was 6.5  for me with a week average  of 7.2,  I've been as low as 4.6 and the highest it's been is a 12.6 this week so really has been on a rollercoaster of a ride  lol


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

 Downstairs has had her heating on the last few days and man I’ve been absolutely sweltering! My mum still puts ours on for an hour in the afternoon and it ends with me feeling sick and absolutely dripping, she still has a thing about opening a blooming window so its stuffy as anything and getting basically no fresh air (although I do have 1 of my bedroom windows clipped open a bit so I get some fresh air through there)

 Grandad down for his tea last night, “you needing anything from Lidl’s tomorrow” mum’s going out to the chemist and going to Lidl while she’s out so no, your not supposed to be going out much anyway, “I need this and that” (that he can get 30 seconds in either direction of his house) “and I’m allowed out once a day” me – “are you still going for your paper” him – “yes” me – well that’s your once a day then, takes the mick out of me, him – “well I shouldn’t be coming here for tea, us – no you shouldn’t be but you wouldn’t eat properly if you were up there on your own, him – no I’d have ready meals though (he does have a fully functioning cooker and knows fine well how to use it but he’s too frigging lazy to) what am I supposed to do! Really stressing me out as later found out he’d been out and about around 4-5 times yesterday, even telling him again about the fines isn’t making a difference and he just laughs it off, stressed isn't the word! 

Anyways 6.1 for me this morning, starting to think are we ever going to get back to normality I just want it to all be over and done with as my OCD is a million times worse than it has been in the 15 years I've suffered it, sorry 

Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here! Oops, another stint of gardening yesterday and a glass of red wine in the evening, should have remembered to knock a bit off my overnight basal.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today and no work until Monday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning, but a slightly higher carb intake yesterday and sciatic type pain came on in the night, but tried to avoid using painkillers as we don't have many paracetamol in the house at the moment.  Managed to lay so the pain in the leg and hip eased, that caused a pain under my ribs (definitely muscular), decided to get up as when standing all the pain goes away.

@Michael12421 sorry for your loss.

@Kaylz totally understand why your OCD is much worse, my anxiety is through the roof.

Have a good Saturday everyone, I am going to do some housework to fill the hours once hubby goes to work.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks . 5.3
I got round to sorting out a large kitchen cupboard yesterday , I’d been meaning to do this for a very long time and well I am ashamed , I just hope the dustman who picks up my food caddy next week has a good strong back.

Don’t forget tonight


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

So sorry to hear about your friend @Michael12421.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 4.1- it’s all that extra walking!

So what’s on the menu of fun today? sorting various cupboards and having a walk around the block avoiding people.

Have a stable bg kind of day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning everyone 2.7
Day 7 of almost total lockdown. Roadblocks. Is your journey really necessary? All those jobs that you put off for another day have now been done. Oh. wait a minute. in another 3 days I'll be able to turn the calendar to April. The anticipation and excitement is almost unbearable.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this am.  another 0.1 on the wrong side of that magic number. 
Yes indeed @Ljc "spring forward fall back".
Mind you I don't have any clocks anymore that require adjusting - only the microwave and the central heating. The latter being a real bugger to remember how to do.
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

5.6 this morning -  slightly higher than it has been, but maybe because I had a day-off from exercise.
Not a good idea as I ended up feeling low all day. 
-Then a long video call with my family, which cheered me up again. They seem to be coping so well, and I think are enjoying having more time for each other - sharing chores, and actually sitting down for a meal together instead of everybody dashing around in all directions.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. Hope everyone is ok as they can be. Looking forward to a walk later. Starting to see the same people in the same place at the same time each day !

6.2 today.
Had a great time exchanging emails with my form group yesterday and Thursday and a few amusing phone calls. Certainly cheered me up.
Have a good day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on another fine sunny day, more of trying to keep busy no problem at the moment but won`t last long.

Having a hard time @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}.

Keep safe folks if you get bored Skype Bo Jo he`s looking for people to talk to, take care.


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Mind you I don't have any clocks anymore that require adjusting - only the microwave and the central heating. The latter being a real bugger to remember how to do.


Hehe! I don't bother with the microwave as I discovered early on after buying it that it is awful at keeping accurate time so it's not worth it  As for central heating, I have never adjusted it - when I moved into the house in May 2018 there was no manual with it, and it is the first house I have lived in with proper, functioning central heating - dare not touch it!  I did find out how I could override and switch it on for an hour though, so all is good


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I don't bother with the microwave as I discovered early on after buying it that it is awful at keeping accurate time so it's not worth it  As for central heating, I have never adjusted it - when I moved into the house in May 2018 there was no manual with it, and it is the first house I have lived in with proper, functioning central heating - dare not touch it!  I did find out how I could override and switch it on for an hour though, so all is good


Can you not down load the manual online?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> . . .  starting to think are we ever going to get back to normality I just want it to all be over and done with as my OCD is a million times worse than it has been in the 15 years I've suffered it, sorry
> 
> Xx


@Kaylz have you tried Headspace for relaxation and mindfulness. I found them really really helpful when I was going through a very anxious time. You can get a free 2 week trial.
Check them out https://www.headspace.com/

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz have you tried Headspace for relaxation and mindfulness. I found them really really helpful when I was going through a very anxious time. You can get a free 2 week trial.
> Check them out https://www.headspace.com/
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


I haven't no, I'll take a look at that after I've had dinner and am back on the laptop, thank you! And you too! 
Xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I don't bother with the microwave as I discovered early on after buying it that it is awful at keeping accurate time so it's not worth it  As for central heating, I have never adjusted it - when I moved into the house in May 2018 there was no manual with it, and it is the first house I have lived in with proper, functioning central heating - dare not touch it!  I did find out how I could override and switch it on for an hour though, so all is good


LOL @Northerner - same here really. My microwave gains or loses up to 10 minutes a week. With the CH I don't use timed heating - just the 1 hour boost, if and when I need it.

Stay safe and well

Dez


----------



## zoombapup

6.3 this morning, which was expected as I had some cheese+crackers last night and that was a carb-fest. At midday I'm back to 5.3 though, so coming back to normal.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Can you not down load the manual online?


Yes, I did that, but if I'm honest I didn't take a lot of time studying it


----------



## Ditto

I wish I had a manual for my cooker which is built in and in the flat when I got it. Not got a clue how to use it. I bung things in and hope for the best. It's a fan oven. 

7.3 @ 7.41am for me. I'm eating quite healthily apart from too much bread and Ryvitas. I need to curb this addiction. I went bonkers in Tesco and can hardly shut the fridge for fresh veg and fruit so now I feel I will have to eat it all with Mum as I can't bear waste. I've already made an inroad on the sprouts and salad.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Yes, I did that, but if I'm honest I didn't take a lot of time studying it


When we got our new boiler and that the clock thing was put in the lobby and it's factory set meaning you cant change the time at all on it, it switches back and forward when the clocks change but you cant touch the minutes, its about 8 minutes slow!  xx


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I wish I had a manual for my cooker which is built in and in the flat when I got it. Not got a clue how to use it. I bung things in and hope for the best. It's a fan oven.
> 
> 7.3 @ 7.41am for me. I'm eating quite healthily apart from too much bread and Ryvitas. I need to curb this addiction. I went bonkers in Tesco and can hardly shut the fridge for fresh veg and fruit so now I feel I will have to eat it all with Mum as I can't bear waste. I've already made an inroad on the sprouts and salad.


Can you not look up on the companies website most companies have manuals available to download these days.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I wish I had a manual for my cooker which is built in and in the flat when I got it. Not got a clue how to use it. I bung things in and hope for the best. It's a fan oven.


I was in the same situation when I moved in here - brand new cooker, but couldn't work out what the little pictures on the controls were meant to say! Tried to heat up a pie and after half an hour, nothing!  I did manage to find a manual for it online though - almost any manual for anything is available


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> Can you not look up on the companies website most companies have manuals available to download these days.


 Never thought of that. I'll give it a whirl. Thank you.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Never thought of that. I'll give it a whirl. Thank you.


Good luck. 
I would not have a clue about cooking with electric,  have not si ce at school about 40 years ago . We weren't allowed to use the same fuel cookers we had at home.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  It’s  another 5.3 for me


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

 Mum went out to the chemist, Lidl and to pay the gas & electric at the post office yesterday, chemist aren’t letting anyone in now so you get handed stuff at the door, they are now wearing face masks too, she met Bruce at Lidl, it was absolutely packed apparently but the only thing she couldn’t get was kitchen roll, managed to bag me a Hovis Tasty Wholemeal loaf so hopefully it’s nicer than the Coop’s, cant pay her for it though as she didn’t use my bank card like I said and the server didn’t give her a receipt, she got the kitchen roll at the local shop where the post office is in though so can give her £1.39 for that, she did however forget to post my faulty sensor back while she was there so she’s going to do it Wednesday when she’s out for rolls, Bruce has said he’ll go to Lidl later in the week for me for a fresh loaf if I like the Hovis

 Had to order mouthwash and micellar water online last night with not getting through to Savers in the next town and also Semi Chem shut for the foreseeable yesterday

 Not much sleep last night as the twat in the next closey got out of the jail the other week so he had thumping music and disco lights on the go, he’s a right weirdo so wouldn’t expect it to be too long before he’s lifted again, hadn’t seen the cops down here  the whole time he was locked up (a few months) and now they are there checking him everyday and now Bubbles is being a PITA already, give me strength! 

Anyways it's a  6.2 this morning 
Xx


----------



## SB2015

Good morning. 
A pesky 11.5 this morning.  Weird and no logical explanation so done all the stuff like changing insulin etc, and then sworn at the Diabetes Fairy for calling in here overnight.

Still some blue patches of sky, with the clouds scudding across in the strong winds.  
Forgotten about the clock change, so at least I am not up as early as it shows on the oven.
I know that doesn’t make sense but you know what I mean

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Mum went out to the chemist, Lidl and to pay the gas & electric at the post office yesterday, chemist aren’t letting anyone in now so you get handed stuff at the door, they are now wearing face masks too, she met Bruce at Lidl, it was absolutely packed apparently but the only thing she couldn’t get was kitchen roll, managed to bag me a Hovis Tasty Wholemeal loaf so hopefully it’s nicer than the Coop’s, cant pay her for it though as she didn’t use my bank card like I said and the server didn’t give her a receipt, she got the kitchen roll at the local shop where the post office is in though so can give her £1.39 for that, she did however forget to post my faulty sensor back while she was there so she’s going to do it Wednesday when she’s out for rolls, Bruce has said he’ll go to Lidl later in the week for me for a fresh loaf if I like the Hovis
> 
> Had to order mouthwash and micellar water online last night with not getting through to Savers in the next town and also Semi Chem shut for the foreseeable yesterday
> 
> Not much sleep last night as the twat in the next closey got out of the jail the other week so he had thumping music and disco lights on the go, he’s a right weirdo so wouldn’t expect it to be too long before he’s lifted again, hadn’t seen the cops down here  the whole time he was locked up (a few months) and now they are there checking him everyday and now Bubbles is being a PITA already, give me strength!
> 
> Anyways it's a  6.2 this morning
> Xx


Morning Kaylz.
Sounds like a bit of a night.
Good level in the midst of all that.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Morning Kaylz.
> Sounds like a bit of a night.
> Good level in the midst of all that.


The guys an idiot  hope someone in his block puts a complaint into the council, plenty proof seen as he live streamed the whole "disco"  and thanks

Hope your levels come down and stabilise soon! 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

morning all 7.7 from me this morning


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Mum went out to the chemist, Lidl and to pay the gas & electric at the post office yesterday, chemist aren’t letting anyone in now so you get handed stuff at the door, they are now wearing face masks too, she met Bruce at Lidl, it was absolutely packed apparently but the only thing she couldn’t get was kitchen roll, managed to bag me a Hovis Tasty Wholemeal loaf so hopefully it’s nicer than the Coop’s, cant pay her for it though as she didn’t use my bank card like I said and the server didn’t give her a receipt, she got the kitchen roll at the local shop where the post office is in though so can give her £1.39 for that, she did however forget to post my faulty sensor back while she was there so she’s going to do it Wednesday when she’s out for rolls, Bruce has said he’ll go to Lidl later in the week for me for a fresh loaf if I like the Hovis
> 
> Had to order mouthwash and micellar water online last night with not getting through to Savers in the next town and also Semi Chem shut for the foreseeable yesterday
> 
> Not much sleep last night as the twat in the next closey got out of the jail the other week so he had thumping music and disco lights on the go, he’s a right weirdo so wouldn’t expect it to be too long before he’s lifted again, hadn’t seen the cops down here  the whole time he was locked up (a few months) and now they are there checking him everyday and now Bubbles is being a PITA already, give me strength!
> 
> Anyways it's a  6.2 this morning
> Xx


Morning @Kaylz 
Sounds like a joyous time round your way, must remember to pop in once this is over for some 'keep me awake therapy '

Goodness you do go through it! Hope today a bit calmer...


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 5.9 this morning...
Participated in 'Earth Hour' last night on two candle power (2 lumens per square foot). It was 'nay bother' to us as Mrs Snowwy has umpteen candles in stock anyway and quite often plunges the house into darkness.
Disturbed night as the railway men were transporting the last of the machinery down the line so we may... see trains on Monday, just no people, or very few!
Anyway, virtual church this morning if the technology behaves so that will be uplifting.

Have a blessed Sunday all,
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

So yesterday I felt like crap. Very sore throat, nauseous, touch of the squits, pounding headache, a little achey but nothing too severe on that front. No temperature. 
Ate healthily all day and this morning my reading is 10.6.

I’m guessing that I’ve got some kind of infection and the metabolic response is to flood the body with hormones etc and that’s caused the spike?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Most of us find our blood sugars heading for the ceiling if we are unwell, @ColinUK, in fact mine go up 24hrs before symptoms appear, so I know something's on it’s way. Hope you feel better soon, and are self isolating just in case!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here.
> Most of us find our blood sugars heading for the ceiling if we are unwell, @ColinUK, in fact mine go up 24hrs before symptoms appear, so I know something's on it’s way. Hope you feel better soon, and are self isolating just in case!


I most certainly am


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Braved the supermarket yesterday. Things seem to be calming down. Weeks worth of meals, sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 today and feel washed out. Had an dreadful dream last night and woke up shouting, has really unsettled me, you know the sort of bad dream that stays with you, unfortunately related to a childhood incident so feeling rough. 
@Kaylz hope your neighbour gets swiftly removed, you shouldn’t have to put up with that.
@ColinUK hope you improve as the day goes on
Have a good Sunday all. Stay safe x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.4 here.

Scudding clouds - haven’t heard that combination in a while @SB2015. Took me back to junior school and poetry-writing class.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, up here with a 10.8 after another hypo/ hyper trampoline event!

Spending the next few hours trying to coax my various clocks to find the time signal and automatically  update. I live in a time signal black hole.

Hope you have a good day .


----------



## Grannylorraine

Pleased with a 5.9 this morning after the rubbish I ate yesterday including chocolate.  Hubby ate the rest of the bar of chocolate when he came home, so that temptation is now gone as it was the only bar in the house.

@ColinUK , hope you start to feel better soon.

@Kaylz, hope the antisocial neighbour gets moved on quickly.

sending love to you all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* for me this morning. 
I'm really missing that extra hour - I don't usually.
@Kaylz hope you have a quieter day. BTW I'm intrigued by a word you've used a few times CLOSEY.
Can I be nosey and ask what it is? 
@Anitram we've got a Tesco delivery today. I thought I'd try again on Friday evening and an available slot popped up. 
So keep trying folks. 

Stay safe and well, everyone

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> BTW I'm intrigued by a word you've used a few times CLOSEY.


what most Scots call the area inside a block of flats, think you'd call it a communal area or something like that xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Kaylz thanks a new word for me. My old ma was Ulster Scots and had a wonderful range of words. 
So you'll probably know what she meant by oxter.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz thanks a new word for me. My old ma was Ulster Scots and had a wonderful range of words.
> So you'll probably know what she meant by oxter.
> 
> Dez


aye a scoosh o deodorant under the oxter, my grandad was born on a farm and my mum was brought up on a farm too with my grandad working there etc so I have words in my vocabulary fae all over Scotland with them having workers from various places xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Late on parade today. A much better 6.3 today. Just relaxing after a full English. Going to attempt a walk today without having a panic attack. Hoping that this bitterly cold wind will keep the fair weather walkers home. I’ll be taking antiseptic wipes for gates, styles etc. Other than that not much doing. Have the best day you can.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, so had a 5.3 on the strip this morning. Seems reasonable to start a Sunday with.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.5 on a cloud covered, windy, cool day. Went to Lidl at 10:00 in shopped paid and out 10 minutes done, sea is roaring like a Lion with waves to match. Walked back through the park and could see this bird with what looked like it had something attached to its rear, as I got closer to it turned out to be a mother duck with her babies in tow a beautiful sight. They walked in front of me while I was trying to find my phone for a photo but they disappeared into the stream before I had a chance, made my day.

Hope you feel better @ColinUK you`ve done the right thing.

Still another Jerk in your midst @Kaylz so sorry, still we are all learning some Scottish vocabulary.

Hope your nightmare didn`t upset you too much @SueEK {{{HUGS}}}.

Keep it together folks stay safe you all have the forum to fall back on, hope you have a pleasant Sunday take care.


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> So yesterday I felt like crap. Very sore throat, nauseous, touch of the squits, pounding headache, a little achey but nothing too severe on that front. No temperature.
> Ate healthily all day and this morning my reading is 10.6.
> 
> I’m guessing that I’ve got some kind of infection and the metabolic response is to flood the body with hormones etc and that’s caused the spike?


Hope you are feeling much better very soon @ColinUK


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 8.5 @ 7.34am

I luvs words so tried to look up 'close' as I was sure I remembered Henry James using the word for an area in Cambridge in his ghost stories. Those posh areas outside living spaces in colleges. I googled and got told not to get too close to anything with the Covid lol.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning (just!)  An unusually low 3.9 for me today - probably sensorsquash since I don't use basal insulin


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.4 for me ... then dropped to 4.2 two hours after breakfast. Nice walk with our dog Freddie after lunch . Lovely getting out and having some fresh air . To beat the boredom I’ve been cooking and Christmas crafting


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  4.4 here.
> 
> Scudding clouds - haven’t heard that combination in a while @SB2015. Took me back to junior school and poetry-writing class.


They are still scudding, the trees swaying, washing blooming, ...
I was never good at poetry.

Have a good day.  How is the thesis goinng


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Scudding clouds - haven’t heard that combination in a while @SB2015. Took me back to junior school and poetry-writing class.


LOL Yes I remember poetry writing class like that. 
_"On wintry nights when the wind is high
And black clouds scud across the sky"_
My pathetic next 2 lines were
_"I am lying up in bed
With the blankets o'er my head" _

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, couldn't sleep too well, woke up and have a 5.2 on the meter, after a rather silly 6.8 last night after eating some rice. Just testing to see what kind of a raise I get from rice as I've got a lot of it in the house and supplies aren't due until Thursday PM.


----------



## Ljc

Congratulations on your HS @zoombapup


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .  7.8.  Guess who forgot tthere Basal yesterday morning


----------



## ColinUK

Definitely unwell and BG this morning at 11.

Sore throat, slight temperature, utterly wiped out.

Hopefully it won’t be a nasty bout and BG will drop quickly once it’s gone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Don’t see my grandad over the weekend as he generally has other things on but he’s keeping his weekend routine by not coming for tea’s etc, phoned him yesterday to see how he was though, fine and well but also asked him while I was on the phone if his other daughter or granddaughter had bothered phoning lately to see if he was doing ok, absolutely raging to find out they haven’t! They pretend their angels and caring etc but haven’t been in touch with him for weeks! If there’s something in it for them they are quick to be in touch though!

 Going to have to move the stuff that’s sitting around my cross trainer, I’d stopped using it as me & Bruce were enjoying weekend strolls together but I’m going stir crazy, have had to shut my bedroom window as was absolutely Baltic yesterday

Anyways 6.4 for me today and away to get breakfast, hopefully the day gets better as I've already poured a load of almond milk all over the worktop 

@ColinUK I hope your feeling better soon, rest up and take it easy 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All today's reading was 7.8 for me   hope you are all as well as can be and stay safe and well


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> They are still scudding, the trees swaying, washing blooming, ...
> I was never good at poetry.
> 
> Have a good day.  How is the thesis goinng


I haven’t got to the thesis part of the course yet, just doing a pesky little essay! I’ll get there...  

Morning all. 6.6 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A highly unusual, but very welcome, 5.4. I’m nothing,  if not inconsistent! Managed a walk without a panic attack yesterday, although still a lot more folks about than usual. The one thing I noticed was how quiet the roads were, even the M6! I think, fingers crossed, people have started to realise how serious this all is. Haven’t a clue what I’m going to do today, I will definitely be reading, that’s a given, and might try another walk just incase there’s going to be further lockdown measures as rumoured. Stay safe everyone and @ColinUK hope it’s nothing too nasty. Look after yourself.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, had to treat a 3.8 at 4am. I’ve been awake an hour early the last few mornings, so now we’ve changed the clocks, why had I just gone into a deep sleep again just before the alarm went off?


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 after eating chocolate biscuits yesterday and having an anxiety attack in the night, probably brought on by all the sugar I have been eating recently.  Trouble is everything little thing is winding me up at the moment, like hubby saying he was going to go to Tesco's today and be there for 8 as our fridge is almost bare, I do have frozen and canned food, but as this is his only day off and haven't been able to shop for over a week, and won't be able to shop for another 8 days I would have thought getting out to get food was high up his priority list, but no he is still in bed asleep.  

Clearly our priorities are different.  i know he is working hard to keep the nation fed, but what about keeping his own family fed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.9 for me.

Thus far resisted the temptation to order another new synth. Currently enjoying learning a few baroque keyboard pieces and brushing up on my long forgotten clarinet technique.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Definitely unwell and BG this morning at 11.
> 
> Sore throat, slight temperature, utterly wiped out.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t be a nasty bout and BG will drop quickly once it’s gone.



Sorry I was so wrapped up in my own thoughts this morning, I didn't respond to wish you well, hoping you get through this quickly.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.4 *this morning. I had a very disturbed sleep last night. Some annoying little bleep bleep bleep somewhere near.  At first I thought it was in our house, but after going round and checking every bit of electronics, I realised it was outside. Bloomin' thing's still bleeping.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today  I hope everyone has a good day andyou're adapting well to the new situation 

Congratulations on the House Specials, @zoombapup and @Anitram!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Late on parade today because I have been out for my 'Boris' walk 5k.
Anyway it was 5.9 before I went...
@Kaylz I am loving the scottish lessons as my father was from Cowie in Stirlingshire and went down the pits at 14. As a child I heard all sorts of words I 'didne ken' and sadly I was born a Southerner... 
However been married to a wee scots lass from Edinburgh for 45 years, so nearly converted   

@ColinUK hope you feel better soon.

Trains did run today!!! Give it up for key workers!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Toucan

5.1 today. Just missed the HS - but these lower numbers are all new territory for me so I am more than pleased.

Colder weather this week, we even had a wintery sleet shower yesterday, so going to need to take all those sprouting seedlings into protective care I think.


----------



## SB2015

Another pesky one with an 11.9 in spite  of a basal rate of 150%.   
Onward and upward (I hope not)

A sunny morning but still cold.
Another day inside I think.


----------



## Ljc

ColinUK said:


> Definitely unwell and BG this morning at 11.
> 
> Sore throat, slight temperature, utterly wiped out.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t be a nasty bout and BG will drop quickly once it’s gone.


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. It’s so quiet where I am......And lovely as there’s no builders on the site next door.

Reporting a 6.0 this morning. Have a great day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 on an overcast day, surprising what you find when clearing cupboards out and what needs washing after years of non use. A lot warmer today and the wind has dropped, in more ways than one, Skype today with the Grandchildren get to virtually see them more since schools out.

Congratulations @zoombapup & @Anitram on HS.

Sorry to hear you are no better @ColinUK hope things improve quickly for you {{{HUGS}}}.

Keep safe folks if you are not feeling well be more astute, take care everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, 7.9 @ 7.35am 

5 million to send us peasants a letter! Just tell me on the telly Boris!


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Definitely unwell and BG this morning at 11.
> 
> Sore throat, slight temperature, utterly wiped out.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t be a nasty bout and BG will drop quickly once it’s gone.


Tested just now (before lunch) and it’s 6.4 - I’m fully dosed up on paracetamol so no idea if that makes a difference.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning. 5.8. 
My body clock hasn’t caught up yet , It seems so strange waking up at this time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Grandad isn’t happy, manager of Scotmid (Coop) had a word with him on Saturday for being in more than once, the person on the early shift must’ve mentioned he’d been in earlier, I have no sympathy for him getting a telling off as we have been telling him he shouldn’t be popping in at least twice a day, on top of that he still isn’t washing his hands and when I brought it up that he’d come up and in here without washing his hands the reply was “I forgot” how can you forget to wash your hands!? So when he leaves I’m a stressed out mess running round cleaning the door handles etc that he’s touched, I can barely step away from the sink before I’m back at it washing my hands again atm and my hands are literally that sore I want to cry with the pain! It may be harsh but when hes down tomorrow he'll be getting told he needs to get sanitiser gel or wipes and use them after hes come in the closey and in the house, I cant carry on suffering like this!

7.4 for me after digestives before bed, basal is being upped as it is so will move up to 15 after 4 doses of 14.5 and not much change, just want to get everything sorted but the stress of my grandad probably isnt helping! 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it another 7.9 for me this morning ,  Not sure why I seem to be getting a lot of 7.0 / 7.9 range readings when normal I'm in the 6's range I'm eating the same stuff as normal, okay I know I'm not in work but not sure if that's causing the high readings


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> Morning all it another 7.9 for me this morning ,  Not sure why I seem to be getting a lot of 7.0 / 7.9 range readings when normal I'm in the 6's range I'm eating the same stuff as normal, okay I know I'm not in work but not sure if that's causing the high readings


That and the current going ons probably xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, Dawn effect doesn’t seem to have caught up with the clock change yet.


----------



## eggyg

A nice 6.4, as I totally under bolused last night. I was 4.9 before my tea and definitely didn’t want to be the low at bed time, plus had been walking. So had a conservative bolus and decided I would give a correction, if needed, at bedtime. I was 9.4 after 11 last night. I was that shocked I forgot to have a correction!  Probably a good job I didn’t. It’s a lovely sunny but cold morning here. Gardening is the order of the day today, ( and reading). Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 this morning and I've decided to brave going out to the supermarket, on the grounds that I want to sew myself a few masks for later and I need the elastic part for the masks.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Grandad isn’t happy, manager of Scotmid (Coop) had a word with him on Saturday for being in more than once, the person on the early shift must’ve mentioned he’d been in earlier, I have no sympathy for him getting a telling off as we have been telling him he shouldn’t be popping in at least twice a day, on top of that he still isn’t washing his hands and when I brought it up that he’d come up and in here without washing his hands the reply was “I forgot” how can you forget to wash your hands!? So when he leaves I’m a stressed out mess running round cleaning the door handles etc that he’s touched, I can barely step away from the sink before I’m back at it washing my hands again atm and my hands are literally that sore I want to cry with the pain! It may be harsh but when hes down tomorrow he'll be getting told he needs to get sanitiser gel or wipes and use them after hes come in the closey and in the house, I cant carry on suffering like this!
> 
> 7.4 for me after digestives before bed, basal is being upped as it is so will move up to 15 after 4 doses of 14.5 and not much change, just want to get everything sorted but the stress of my grandad probably isnt helping!
> Xx


I understand your stress and anxiety about your Grandad, my mother in law is stressing me out and I haven’t seen her for two weeks! Could your mum not go to your Grandad’s house and cook for him? That way he doesn’t have to come to yours at all. Your mum would then wash her hands throughly when she got back. I’m glad he got “ told off”. Mr Eggy tells his mother off everyday as she keeps saying she needs to go the shop and she’s lonely. She goes out for a walk most days and tells us she doesn’t stop and speak to anyone but I know for a fact she couldn’t help herself.  She is getting phone calls everyday from her very large family, and FaceTimed/Skyped, we can’t do anymore for her. We’ve tried telling her at least she has family to call and to do her shopping for her, lots don’t but that doesn’t matter.  My heart sinks when the phone rings incase it’s her. And whilst I know it’s hard being on your own, it’s for their own safety and the safety of others but I get the feeling they think that it doesn’t matter, they’re old they can do what they want. They are like petulant teenagers! And I know it’s hard but he really shouldn’t be going to your house anyways, under the guidelines, someone can go to him to help care for him as he’s classed as vulnerable. Your mum needs to step up to the plate to protect you all. Take care.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Sunny morning here in Sussex. 6.1 this morning...
Feeling inspired today to do something creative.
Art, poetry, woodwork not sure where I am being led.

Have a blessed day, Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg my mum has her own health issues and she isn't managing up and down the stairs too well atm, she has degeneration of the spine and is struggling quite a bit, she knows its only going to get worse and she will end up in a wheelchair but she tries not to think about it, his other daughter and granddaughter should be the ones taking on some responsibility xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Evening levels going a bit random at the moment. Hard to get the timings right but I'll get there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.0 today that’ll do 

Had notification that my pump supplies & hopefully sensors are being delivered today ‘By end of day’. Phew I’ll be very pleased to get some supplies in as I’m running a bit low and it’s hard not to get worried.

Hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## Ditto

No reading for me today, no point measuring as I crashed at half eight so was up at one. Will go back to bed later...just letting you know I am still breathing.  That's what my Mum used to say when she met friends she hadn't seen for ages "Nice to see you still breathing." Freaked them out.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

Aw, @Kaylz, I really feel for you...(((hugs))) to ev1 who’s struggling with the current situation.

On a lighter note, we saw a (steaming!) new born lamb on our walk the other day and two red kites swooping down on the afterbirth (nowhere near the new arrival, thankfully!). In’t nature brilliant!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> No reading for me today, no point measuring as I crashed at half eight so was up at one. Will go back to bed later...just letting you know I am still breathing.  That's what my Mum used to say when she met friends she hadn't seen for ages "Nice to see you still breathing." Freaked them out.


I say are you still alive. When my son was at Uni, I would text how are you? If I got no reply , I would then send the are you still alive one?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading this morning *5.6*. 
Another beautiful cold but sunny and bright day. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning and you’ll hear no complaints about that from me today


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> 6.3 this morning and you’ll hear no complaints about that from me today


Hope your feeling better today xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Just 16 minutes later I felt a trifle woozy so tested again - 3.1.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg my mum has her own health issues and she isn't managing up and down the stairs too well atm, she has degeneration of the spine and is struggling quite a bit, she knows its only going to get worse and she will end up in a wheelchair but she tries not to think about it, his other daughter and granddaughter should be the ones taking on some responsibility xx


Sorry to hear that. Does your auntie and cousin live close? They really need to help out if that’s the case. It’s a tough one and families need to pull together at this time. I hope you all can sort it as we’re in for the long haul. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Sorry to hear that. Does your auntie and cousin live close? They really need to help out if that’s the case. It’s a tough one and families need to pull together at this time. I hope you all can sort it as we’re in for the long haul. Xx


A few miles away but they have a car available, they haven't even bothered phoning him to see if he's well though and haven't been in touch for weeks so nothing I can do, thanks though xx


----------



## SB2015

Another one in the 15s, plus ketones this morning.
I slept through the alarms I had set for testing in the night.
Things aren’t right but I shall continue to ramp up the insulin until it levels out.

Bother.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for me, so I will take that, I would have preferred in the 5s, but did eat 2 ham rolls for tea, as the rolls needed using up and at the moment I am not throwing any food away.

After yesterday's meltdown, hubby went shopping, had to queue for over 2 hrs to get in (he did say he didn't believe me when I said queues were bad at supermarkets, he doesn't use any form of social media so hadn't seen all the pictures but now understands it is trye), he did manage to get everything on the list which was good, except my prescription as the pharmacy was shut, luckily I have over a weeks worth of meds left, so he is going to try after work each day, and rather than queuing for hours to find out it is shut, he will ask the person maning the door to find out and then queue if pharmacy is open, we have decided if he can't get it by Wednesday, I will phone the docs and ask them to resend it but to a different pharmacy and explain why.

@ColinUK, pleased to see your numbers down to a normal level, how are you feeling now.

@Kaylz, sending you virtual hugs, it must be so frustrating that granddad cannot follow a few simple rules to help keep you safe,

Sending love to you all, as you guys are the ones keeping me sane at the moment.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a sunny cloudy day, colder than normal but still shorts weather.   Off to Lidl`s soon just to top up on essentials and other essentials (hic), no HS at the moment on todays thread @Hazel not been posting much although @Anitram gives her a good run for the money.

Glad you`re feeling better @ColinUK.

Oh @Kaylz still getting grief, I can`t advise you I think @eggyg said it all {{{HUGS}}}.

Not nice figures @SB2015 + Ketones how are you feeling? Hope you get control soon {{{HUGS}}}for you too.

Speak with you folks later take care stay safe.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Hope your feeling better today xx


Still got the headache and the utterly wiped-out-ness but at least the BG related stress is eased.


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a sunny cloudy day, colder than normal but still shorts weather.   Off to Lidl`s soon just to top up on essentials and other essentials (hic), no HS at the moment on todays thread @Hazel not been posting much although @Anitram gives her a good run for the money.
> 
> Glad you`re feeling better @ColinUK.
> 
> Oh @Kaylz still getting grief, I can`t advise you I think @eggyg said it all {{{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Not nice figures @SB2015 + Ketones how are you feeling? Hope you get control soon {{{HUGS}}}for you too.
> 
> Speak with you folks later take care stay safe.


Thanks @KARNAK.
Ketones gone and running the pump at 160% seems to be working.

Hw are the waves around you today?


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> Still got the headache and the utterly wiped-out-ness but at least the BG related stress is eased.


Glad to hear that levels have settled and hope that you start to feel better.


----------



## Hazel

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.7 on a sunny cloudy day, colder than normal but still shorts weather.   Off to Lidl`s soon just to top up on essentials and other essentials (hic), no HS at the moment on todays thread @Hazel not been posting much although @Anitram gives her a good run for the money.
> 
> Glad you`re feeling better @ColinUK.
> 
> Oh @Kaylz still getting grief, I can`t advise you I think @eggyg said it all {{{HUGS}}}.
> 
> Not nice figures @SB2015 + Ketones how are you feeling? Hope you get control soon {{{HUGS}}}for you too.
> 
> Speak with you folks later take care stay safe.




I am ok thanks,  body clock all to pot z I sleep all day up all night.    Really need to get this sorted.    But I am good thanks


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up before dawn, unfortunately not THE Dawn though!  6.7 on the Richter scale for me today. Went to bed really early last night, had a flibberty jibberty day. Firstly had a message from my sister in law to let me know a friend of hers had passed away from Covid 19, in his 60s but fit and healthy. That shook me. Then the huge rise in the numbers of deaths was another shock. Couldn’t concentrate on anything, my book, TV etc so just went to bed. Going to pull myself together today and sort myself out. There’s people much worse off than me. Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wayward 7.3 for me. Could it have anything to do with getting up at 5 to get some data off a database?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Checking in with a lovely 5.2!! I had  a slight hypo last night so glad it stabilised. I’d had pasta for tea and taken a fair amount of insulin for it, was absolutely fine after tea at 6.0 but it went down to 3.4 about three hours later.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Had a really horrendous and physically painful night. I'll try and keep it as short as possible but I want you to know as much detail as I give.  Last night before dinner at 6 pm my sugars measured 10.i. I ate a small amount of roast pancetta with mashed potatoes, cabbage, carrots and gravy. I injected 6 units of NR. Once having eaten I thought that, to be on the safe side, I had a small sweet cake with honey.  I have a box of Belgian pralines on my desk which was to be a present for a friend in the village but now  under the lockdown rules it cannot be delivered so I opened it and had just 2 small chocolates. Went to bed at 7.20 but could not sleep. Usually I am fast asleep in 20 minutes but I was still awake at 10.30. Obviously I went to sleep at some time but I woke up on the terazzo floor icy cold.  I tried to stand up to get back into bed but fell over. I tried several times but with the same result damaging my right wrist.  For some reason I crawled on all fours out onto the landing and towards the stairs which I promptly fell half-way down. Still on all fours I got downstairs, tried to stand up again and managed it but then fell over again striking my head on the wall  and floor. I knew who I was precisely and roughly where I was.  Many attempts to stand failed. I knew that I had to get to bed so crawling up the stairs on all fours was the only way.  Crawled to my bedside table and had two digestive biscuits and one 'jelly baby equivalent.  Within a minute I was compost mentis again - obviously my bodily defences had already kicked in so that, in retrospect, acted with the carbs I had eaten to bring me fully round. JB's are quick - but not that quick. It was 3.09 am.  A few minutes more rest   and then I had to stand and completely re-make the bed and climb in. Still could not sleep because I was so cold and had some pain. Eventually I fell asleep and with a dog either side of me got warm. Got up at 7 am.  I have a very sore head, both arms and wrists and buttocks.  Got downstairs, this time walking properly, my reading was 7.4.  I cleaned up the blood from the wall and the floor but I am not going to wash the blood from my matted hair as I want scabs to form to protect from further bleeding.  There is no way I am going to hospital under the present cicumstances here.
I apologise for the length of this post.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all and it's another high one for me this morning of 8.3 hope everyone is as good as they can be and stay safe


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce’s mum is taking him shopping so he can stock up and pick essentials up for us too, wonder how much of the list he’ll successfully get? Only Lidl and Tesco Express to try and find things as I’ve asked my dad if he’s ever my way with work in the hope he could get me stuff at Asda and drop it off to me but he hasn’t even bothered replying ☹

Ordered some more stuff from Superdrug yesterday, hand cream, toothpaste and soap, order from Saturday and The Range order from Sunday still haven’t progressed, both did say expect it to take up to 12 days for them to arrive though

Well its a 5.0 for me this morning anyway, spent all day yesterday in the 7’s basically so upped Tresiba to 15 units last night, give that 3 days and see how things are

@Michael12421 maybe with lockdown etc this is a fine time to work on sorting your ratios and basal, hope you feel better soon
Xx


----------



## Michael12421

Believe me I have been trying my utmost, aided and abetted by the Carbs and Cals book that Rebrascora kindly sent me.


----------



## ColinUK

Feeling considerably better today. Slight headache and slight sore throat. Still isolating though as I think it was/is CV19 just thankfully very mild. 
BG 6.8 this morning. Which considering I devoured rather a lot of Ben & Jerry’s finest produce yesterday is perfectly fine


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Believe me I have been trying my utmost, aided and abetted by the Carbs and Cals book that Rebrascora kindly sent me.


what sort of insulin to carb ratio are you using? And are you actually weighing your food? xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. must have been yesterday’s walk, we chose a footpath we thought would be quiet and it was deserted. For a reason. We had to divert round a huge lake that's appeared across the path, and there was a long section of squelchy mud at the end. To make @eggyg jealous(or maybe her area is stuffed with them already) I saw my first willow warbler of the year.

@Michael12421, hope you’re feeling better and haven’t damaged yourself you badly.


----------



## Michael12421

I find that, usually. one unit of NR per 3 carb units works reasonably well. Get a bit scared of increasing/decreasing  the NR. The last thing I want is a repetition of last night/this morning. I don't actually weigh my food, it's by eye rather than anything else.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I find that, usually. one unit of NR per 3 carb units works reasonably well. Get a bit scared of increasing/decreasing  the NR. The last thing I want is a repetition of last night/this morning. I don't actually weigh my food, it's by eye rather than anything else.


I'd highly suggest you do start weighing to try and get the carb value as close to perfect as you can then when you know what that certain weight looks like then you could maybe go by eye, looks can be highly deceiving and breeds of potato for instance can vary widely in the carb value xx


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you Kaylz. If you weigh food is it before or after cooking?


----------



## Toucan

Morning all. Up a bit this morning 5.9 - not such a good day yesterday so probably deserved, and will teach me not to be complacent.

Frost this morning - looks very pretty.
My mother used to say on a frosty morning 'That's good it will kill off all the bugs' . How I wish she had been right.

Anyway April Fools Day - May be someone will tell us that it was all a hoax!!!!!!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.6 here. must have been yesterday’s walk, we chose a footpath we thought would be quiet and it was deserted. For a reason. We had to divert round a huge lake that's appeared across the path, and there was a long section of squelchy mud at the end. To make @eggyg jealous(or maybe her area is stuffed with them already) I saw my first willow warbler of the year.
> 
> @Michael12421, hope you’re feeling better and haven’t damaged yourself you badly.


I am jealous, I’ve never seen a willow warbler.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you Kaylz. If you weigh food is it before or after cooking?


That's a tricky one to answer as it depends, generally I think pasta gives you the information in dry weight but you'd have to check the packet to see what it states so you'd weigh before cooking (I don't do pasta) but the likes of the potatoes I eat give nutrition on a cooked weight, veg I do before cooking xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all with an added pinch & a punch. It’s a 6.1 today.

@Michael12421 I hope you are ok today what a frightening experience .

I hope everyone is doing alright.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thought I'd posted *6.1* earlier. 
Silly me.

Stay safe and well, especially @Michael12421 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

A late ish morning but a very happy 4.8   on an increased basal of 140%.

I hope your cuts and bruises heal quickly @Michael12421 . On the carb info on packets we find it varies depending on the make. Most give the carbs after cooking but there is then a mention of what dried weight gives a specific cooked weight. Not easy.

Good to hear you are doing so well @merrymunky . 

Freezing cold outside in spite of the sunshine  so an inside day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me this morning.  

@Michael12421 - sounds very scary, but so glad you are still here to tell us, take care.

@ColinUK - hopefully you are on the mend now, and continue to improve.

@merrymunky - nice to see you on here, well done on your HS.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Checking in with a lovely 5.2!! I had  a slight hypo last night so glad it stabilised. I’d had pasta for tea and taken a fair amount of insulin for it, was absolutely fine after tea at 6.0 but it went down to 3.4 about three hours later.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Forgot to post earlier! 5.8 for me today 

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 




@Michael12421, so sorry to hear about your awful experience  Do you have hypo treatments at your bedside? If so, do you know why you felt the urge to go downstairs? Please stay safe and take care {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12421

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Forgot to post earlier! 5.8 for me today
> 
> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13801
> 
> @Michael12421, so sorry to hear about your awful experience  Do you have hypo treatments at your bedside? If so, do you know why you felt the urge to go downstairs? Please stay safe and take care {{{HUGS}}}


I don't know  why. I do have hypo treatments at my bedside, I used them last night but you know what it is like when these things happen - reasoning goes out of the window. I feel OK now except for the soreness.  My right eye orbit has taken a severe grazing and it is a bit painful, along with 30% of the rest of my body.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.7 on a gorgeous day, suns shining and warm on white rabbit day. Cooking day today veg needs steaming starting to look like me limp, give me a chance to clean the floor because I drop most of it.

Nice to hear from you @merrymunky congratulations on your HS.

@Michael12421 a nasty time for you stair tumbling not a good idea, believe me I`m an expert at it glad you feel better now {{{HUGS}}}.

Glad you`re feeling better @ColinUK. 

Please be cautious my friends and stay safe thinking of you all, take care.


----------



## SueEK

Hi all, first week back at work, all vulnerable people working together, not sure if that’s a good idea or not, very difficult trying to keep 2m apart, thankfully I have my own office but it’s blooming freezing and we’re not allowed to close the doors. Not much work so the day drags. Anyway 6.4 this morning.
@ColinUK glad you are feeling a bit better.
@merrymunky congrats on the HS and glad you are keeping well
@Michael12421 so sorry to hear your horrible experience, really hope you can rest and recover, take care.
Have a good day and keep warm and more importantly stay safe x


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings,
The snowman here... My mate Jack Frost was out last night, even made the dafs faint!
Thankfully recovered now, anyway 5.6 this morning first thing, got engrossed with stuff hence late on parade.
Sad to hear some of you are battling with all sorts at the moment, hope everything settles down soon for you.

Have a blessed afternoon,
Snowwy


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Not into routine yet, of measuring while trying to get out to the shops at the crack of dawn. I shall get on it tomorrow. Need to stop filling my face and get measuring. I am still alive!  

My friend in Plymouth called 111 as she felt she had the symptoms. She is a bit of a hypochondriac like me but is really poorly with other stuff genuinely and despite having carers daily she is falling through the net imho. Her G'son lives with her but has his own problems. Her bg still too high, lowest reading 19ish highest 31ish. Insulin once a week. They sent an ambulance and bloke in hazmat suit. She doesn't have the virus but took the name of her doc after measuring her bg. Maybe something will get done for her now. On the other hand she has COPD but her main worry is she is down to her last 2 pcks fags! She can't get Asda home delivery that she normally has, they're the only place that will deliver cigarettes. If I didn't have mum and son to worry about I'd move into her boxroom, dunno whether that would be a threat or a promise tho' I must ask her.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> I don't know  why. I do have hypo treatments at my bedside, I used them last night but you know what it is like when these things happen - reasoning goes out of the window. I feel OK now except for the soreness.  My right eye orbit has taken a severe grazing and it is a bit painful, along with 30% of the rest of my body.


I do know @Michael12421 - it certainly wasn't a criticism  Hypos are a sign that our brain cannot get the energy it needs to function properly, hence all the alarm bells it sends the body, it's unsurprising that it becomes extremely difficult to think and behave rationally  Although it sounds like a horrendous experience, thankfully you don't appear to have broken anything, which is a true blessing in the current climate  Perhaps you should consider getting a safety gate fitted to the top of the stairs, that you can only open when your brain is functioning normally? Might sound extreme, but if it prevents you from falling headlong all the way down it would be worth it  Not a problem for me, living in a bungalow!


----------



## merrymunky

Northerner said:


> I do know @Michael12421 - it certainly wasn't a criticism  Hypos are a sign that our brain cannot get the energy it needs to function properly, hence all the alarm bells it sends the body, it's unsurprising that it becomes extremely difficult to think and behave rationally  Although it sounds like a horrendous experience, thankfully you don't appear to have broken anything, which is a true blessing in the current climate  Perhaps you should consider getting a safety gate fitted to the top of the stairs, that you can only open when your brain is functioning normally? Might sound extreme, but if it prevents you from falling headlong all the way down it would be worth it  Not a problem for me, living in a bungalow!


I’ve done the same. I went downstairs for hypo treatment feeling like a shaky horrific mess when I had that low of 1.8. I had a bag of sweets in my handbag by the bed but in the moment I totally forgot about it! It happens. Hope you are feeling ok Michael.


----------



## Bexlee

5.2 this morning after a fairly high day yesterday by high to mean 9 for most of the day. Husband and I have been for our daily  walk and saw other humans ..... we even spoke to one! 

@Michael12421 hope you’re feeling better.


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> 5.2 this morning after a fairly high day yesterday by high to mean 9 for most of the day. Husband and I have been for our daily  walk and saw other humans ..... we even spoke to one!
> 
> @Michael12421 hope you’re feeling better.


It's a House Special! Congratulations!


----------



## Bexlee

Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Perhaps you should consider getting a safety gate fitted to the top of the stairs


Bruce got a child gate off his sister to put at the top of his stairs for when I stayed at his long before I was diagnosed as I was terrible for sleepwalking! xx


----------



## zoombapup

Bit late posting, but better late than never! 5.4 is the score on the door today. Not so bad.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning.

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Clearly connected to how I’m battling the virus as it’s back up to 7.5 this morning and the sore throat is back 
And yesterday was minimal carbs and nothing unwise to consume at all.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . It’s 5.1 this morning.  I have not read any posts yet, I will catch up later.


----------



## Baz.

Well morning all ,  no real shock here with my reading yet again I'm at 8.5 today still in the high range for me  hope you all have a safe day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a 6.7 after an inexplicable 8 something before bed, and that’s after a 7. 5 mile walk yesterday. Hmmm...I have been sneezing and feeling snotty. If I’ve got a cold I really know know how, as I haven’t been near anyone for two weeks! Not worried that it’s THE virus, apparently snotty noses aren’t involved ( I hope). Very, very windy and dull today. Just staying home. Hope everyone is as well as can be expected.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce’s mum managed to bag me a pack each of dark chocolate and dark chocolate mint kit kats yesterday, not sure what I’m due her though as twice I asked and she wouldn’t tell me lol, Bruce was quite successful, only came down the road minus the kitchen wipes, he also didn’t buy cat food so he’ll need to go back up for Saturday for that as that’s when it’ll run out

Had to start my new sensor earlier than planned, applied it yesterday morning at about 10am and was going to let it settle until the old one ran out today but it was playing up yesterday so gave in and started the new one just before 8pm

Anyways 5.6 induced by digestive biscuits for me today 

@eggyg Could it be a touch of hayfever possibly?
Xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, thank you all for your concern and good wishes.  Last night I erred on the side of caution and slightly reduced both basal and bolus  and slightly raised my carb intake.  I was desperately tired and managed to sleep almost immediately I hit the sack but woke up a few times when I changed position. Pain has increased, expected, and things are difficult but not impossible.  I have to go to the shop this morning but it is pouring with rain and I am not sure if my mask (homemade) will survive the downpour.  I was 15 his morrning.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Bruce’s mum managed to bag me a pack each of dark chocolate and dark chocolate mint kit kats yesterday, not sure what I’m due her though as twice I asked and she wouldn’t tell me lol, Bruce was quite successful, only came down the road minus the kitchen wipes, he also didn’t buy cat food so he’ll need to go back up for Saturday for that as that’s when it’ll run out
> 
> Had to start my new sensor earlier than planned, applied it yesterday morning at about 10am and was going to let it settle until the old one ran out today but it was playing up yesterday so gave in and started the new one just before 8pm
> 
> Anyways 5.6 induced by digestive biscuits for me today
> 
> @eggyg Could it be a touch of hayfever possibly?
> Xx


I haven’t had hay fever before but certain things can set me off. Perfumes, dust, strong smells etc. I sneezed all day yesterday and my nose was constantly running but today, touch wood, all’s fine. Maybe I need to get my Mr Sheen out!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 here.

I sneeze constantly with hay fever @eggyg. Sneeze after sneeze...you get the idea. Can you get a nasal spray? I use Beconase. It doesn’t effect my BGs. Poor you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, body still hasn’t caught up with the clock change.
OH has been sneezing his head off the past couple of days, @eggyg, and like you, hasn’t been anywhere. I think it’s tree pollen in his case.


----------



## Bloden

Oh, tree pollen’s my absolute nemesis @Robin! Can he stay away from trees, hahaha?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.0 on the dot for me.

Let's see what the day brings.

Have the best you can everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I think the tiredness and stress is creeping in a bit, a slightly higher than normal for me with a 9.4. I'll be glad when things get back to normal.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning, time for a coffee I think! 5.6 on the meter this morning.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 6.1 today 

I’ve got a sports injury from trying to beat my 45 minute circuit  around the block on crutches with a broken foot. The muscles holding my arms on and head upright are complaining a lot! I’ll go gently today.

I hope you’re managing as well as possible


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, rather grey and overcast today. Need to go out this morning, reluctantly, we were told at work yesterday that we are not allowed to use the kitchen to make drinks so need to buy a flask. Apparently The Range is open so will pop over there but would rather not, if I don’t I won’t have a hot drink for 7 hours . Interestingly one of the diabetic nurses is working there and we had a small chat yesterday, can’t say she is the friendliest I’ve come across but I was telling her about this forum. She asked what I thought as she had heard conflicting reports. I told her that I thought it was great and very supportive, that I had learnt so much and there is no nastiness and anything that is not supportive is dealt with quickly by the moderators, she was pleased to hear this.  6.5 for me today.  Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.1* same as yesterday. 
Oh yes the tree pollen season is starting.
I never knew I was allergic to birch pollen until we moved here,
There's a whole row of them nearby. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me today, it was a surprise as I had a small amount of pasta for dinner last night.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me today, it was a surprise as I had a small amount of pasta for dinner last night.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  4.7 for me today - up late as I stayed up very late last night to try and get logged in to ASDA to make some amendments to my order due on Monday. Still very busy and a lot of things 'out of stock'  Also managed to register with Morrison's, but no delivery slots available  The food stores must be making a packet


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  4.7 for me today - up late as I stayed up very late last night to try and get logged in to ASDA to make some amendments to my order due on Monday. Still very busy and a lot of things 'out of stock'  Also managed to register with Morrison's, but no delivery slots available  The food stores must be making a packet


Unfortunately Asda and Tesco are the only supermarkets that deliver to my town, nothing at Tesco as far up until the 22nd April and that's as far as it's going and Asda are only going up to the 9th April on my app with no slots available, I wish Iceland delivered here but nope, I text my dad last night who passes my town every morning for work and he said he wouldn't pop into town for stuff for me as he doesn't have time, it would take 10 minutes to do it and I'm honestly so angry that he isn't willing to help his own daughter out! xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on a cloudy sunny day, went to Lidl`s yesterday didn`t need much but gets me out for a decent walk. Got some unusual toilet rolls enriched with Shea Butter when I got home I didn`t know how to store them so they ended up in the fridge.

Missed your HS yesterday @Bexlee congratulations. 

Well deserved HS @Grannylorraine.

Good idea about the stair gate from @Northerner @Michael12421, bound to be sore and BSL`s high hope you don`t get too wet shopping, take care.

See you later folks hope you are all coping with the situation, stay safe take care.


----------



## Michael12421

Actually I did get rather wet and my mask disintegrated but I managed to get almost everything I needed.  There seems to be a shortage of chicken - a massive Spanish staple food.  Happy to run into the gas bottle man and told him I needed 2 bottles which he brought to my front door.


----------



## SB2015

A bit late this ‘morning’.  Happy with a 6.2 to start the day.

I hope you start to feel better @ColinUK 
@Michael12421 it sound ps like you are being a stalwart in managing the pain.  
I am glad that you have got you gas
@Stitch147 it is no wonder you are so tired.  
It is not possible to thank you enough for what you are doing.

Off to cycle to the posT office and shop. Exercise and shopping all in one.


----------



## Ditto

LOL Karnak, was that a belated April Fools? Are you having us on re the toilet rolls? 

This rotten virus has done for Eddie Large.  My friend knew those two back in the day, they lived nearby. Shame. 

8.8 this morning. Johnny Vegas can't eat biscuits, they make his gout worse. It's a wonder I've not got gout, my son and nephew have it.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bit late in the day but it was a 5.4 for me . Hope everyone has got through the day without too many issues


----------



## Matchless

5.6 this morning which is quite average for me.


----------



## TotallyAverage

Mine was 12.7 today which I am seriously so mad about  Feels like the harder I try to keep good BGs the more out-of-control they get.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 4.8 this morning.
Had a little hypo again around lunchtime of 3.8.

Been stable all day otherwise.

I hope everyone is doing ok right now. I’m starting to get a bit stir crazy. Just putting the rubbish in the bin today felt like a bloody excursion! Stood in the garden for a minute taking huge deep breaths of actual fresh air!


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> Woke to a 4.8 this morning.
> Had a little hypo again around lunchtime of 3.8.
> 
> Been stable all day otherwise.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok right now. I’m starting to get a bit stir crazy. Just putting the rubbish in the bin today felt like a bloody excursion! Stood in the garden for a minute taking huge deep breaths of actual fresh air!


Glad you have had a stable day
Bin day has become a bit of a highlight of the week now!


----------



## SB2015

TotallyAverage said:


> Mine was 12.7 today which I am seriously so mad about  Feels like the harder I try to keep good BGs the more out-of-control they get.


With the current stresses and strains things can be a bit up and down.
Welcome to the forum @TotallyAverage , it would be great if you have time to introduce yourself in the newbies thread.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.5 this morning after experimenting with a curry last night... twas tasty though.
Anyway, letter from hospital saying my annual DB eye test was postponed for April, no surprise there...
Will I get my next Hba1c due in July I wonder...?

On the industrial front, managed to replace the battery in my iphone yesterday, you need good eyesight lol, the screws are size 00 and are like dust!

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Seriously all over the place - 10.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yayyy!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

First Superdrug order (mouthwash & micellar water) has been shipped

Asked my dad if he could help me out a little bit by picking stuff up at Asda for me and dropping it off when he’s passing my town EVERY morning, his reply was he didn’t have time, it would take him 5 minutes to come off the dual carriageway and in town, drop my stuff off at the door and then another 5 minutes to get back up on to it, feel so broken hearted that he can’t spare me 10 minutes to see me through with supplies, never mind though times like these really do show who cares and is there to help as Bruce’s mum called me from Tesco yesterday to see if I was needing anything so she got a few things for me

Called the eye department regarding my check up on the 14th to be informed it’s been cancelled and rescheduling may take up to 6 months, 20 minutes later the letter telling me it had been cancelled arrived 

Anyways 5.6 for me, braved a change in food and beat my demon a little yesterday, had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat with dinner and it didn’t go too badly at all 

Pretty chuffed just hoping it wasny a fluke! 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning all today's reading is 7.0  hope you all stay safe and well


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A big, fat round 6. Happy with that, as had pasta last night and not wholemeal, just had to take what I was given. It’s our eldest daughter’s 36th birthday today and not only is she unable to celebrate it with us, she is attending her father in law’s funeral. Not a happy day. Only 10 allowed, no church service, just a graveside service. Very, very sad times. We’ll FaveSkype/ Whatstime her later and she can have the pleasure of looking up our nostrils for a few minutes. That should cheer her up! Hope your day is better.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> First Superdrug order (mouthwash & micellar water) has been shipped
> 
> Asked my dad if he could help me out a little bit by picking stuff up at Asda for me and dropping it off when he’s passing my town EVERY morning, his reply was he didn’t have time, it would take him 5 minutes to come off the dual carriageway and in town, drop my stuff off at the door and then another 5 minutes to get back up on to it, feel so broken hearted that he can’t spare me 10 minutes to see me through with supplies, never mind though times like these really do show who cares and is there to help as Bruce’s mum called me from Tesco yesterday to see if I was needing anything so she got a few things for me
> 
> Called the eye department regarding my check up on the 14th to be informed it’s been cancelled and rescheduling may take up to 6 months, 20 minutes later the letter telling me it had been cancelled arrived
> 
> Anyways 5.6 for me, braved a change in food and beat my demon a little yesterday, had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat with dinner and it didn’t go too badly at all
> View attachment 13816
> Pretty chuffed just hoping it wasny a fluke!
> Xx


I’m going to be controversial here @Kaylz. Put your dark/ dark mint KitKats in the fridge for an extra snap. Oh delicious! Worth every bit of those 1.5 units of NovaRapid. You’re making me drool, I only have milk ones.


----------



## Bloden

Glad to see you’re back in the 6s @SB2015. There must be a combined word for cycling and shopping. 

Morning all. 6.0 for me...snap @eggyg.

It’s our wedding anniversary today - 24 years. We thought we’d be whacky and stay in and do nothing to mark the event - crazy, right? Happy Anti-versary to us!

Take care ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Have to go to the butchers in the next village today (we don’t have one). I might be a daredevil and visit the deli next door for some essential soft cheese to go with my red wine this evening.


----------



## khskel

Morning all. 7.3 and rising. Was ok until about 5.00 when I woke up with my mind racing. No idea what I was thinking about.

Any way another day. Let's try and make it a reasonable one.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> I’m going to be controversial here @Kaylz. Put your dark/ dark mint KitKats in the fridge for an extra snap. Oh delicious! Worth every bit of those 1.5 units of NovaRapid. You’re making me drool, I only have milk ones.


I'll put the tub they are in into one of the drawers next time I'm in the kitchen! I didn't think yesterday and set it on my laptop for 10 minutes and had rather soft chocolate at one end  won't be making that mistake again! Next move I want to try a mint or orange club! xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, a 6.1 today which is good but I did test before getting out of bed, always better readings that way lol! Started a 1000 jigsaw of cats yesterday which I’ve had for years, got bored after doing the edges, came down this morning to find hubby has nearly completed it. Managed to get a flask yesterday for work which was good and then washed all the paintwork, doors, skirting boards etc down in the hall, my hands are really sore even though I keep creaming them, must try and get some E45. Anyway have a good day all. Happy anniversary @Bloden dont do anything I wouldn’t, fat chance hey    Enjoy your day as best you can everyone x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I'll put the tub they are in into one of the drawers next time I'm in the kitchen! I didn't think yesterday and set it on my laptop for 10 minutes and had rather soft chocolate at one end  won't be making that mistake again! Next move I want to try a mint or orange club! xx


Ooh orange club, yum yum yum


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> It’s our wedding anniversary today - 24 years. We thought we’d be whacky and stay in and do nothing to mark the event - crazy, right? Happy Anti-versary to us!


Happy anniversary, don't go too overboard with the celebrations  hope you guys can do something a little better to celebrate it soon xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me this morning, so ok with that,

@Kaylz, sorry your dad is being such an arse, my family are going out of their way to make sure my mum and dad have food supplies, and keep each other going with a family group chat.

@Northerner - congrats on your HS.

@Bloden - happy anniversary.

@ColinUK  - how are you feeling now?

Take care everyone and sending my love.


----------



## Toucan

5.3 this morning
Good neighbourhood turn-out for the NHS clapping again last night. 
I found it quite a morale booster to just see more people, and most of them smiling and cheering.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I am still being cautious so I am 11.0 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz, sorry your dad is being such an arse, my family are going out of their way to make sure my mum and dad have food supplies, and keep each other going with a family group chat.


He took over 72 hours to even respond to me yet Bruce's mum couldn't be better, phoning me from the shops etc, wouldnt be that if it was him needing help and I didn't do as was wanted! Ah well now I know how it is I won't be going out of my way for him xx


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Glad to see you’re back in the 6s @SB2015. There must be a combined word for cycling and shopping.
> 
> Morning all. 6.0 for me...snap @eggyg.
> 
> It’s our wedding anniversary today - 24 years. We thought we’d be whacky and stay in and do nothing to mark the event - crazy, right? Happy Anti-versary to us!
> 
> Take care ev1.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A big, fat round 6. Happy with that, as had pasta last night and not wholemeal, just had to take what I was given. It’s our eldest daughter’s 36th birthday today and not only is she unable to celebrate it with us, she is attending her father in law’s funeral. Not a happy day. Only 10 allowed, no church service, just a graveside service. Very, very sad times. We’ll FaveSkype/ Whatstime her later and she can have the pleasure of looking up our nostrils for a few minutes. That should cheer her up! Hope your day is better.


A day of very mixed emotions for you all  I hope she is able to have a great Unbirthday when we are through all this


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> There must be a combined word for cycling and shopping.


May I suggest "cycshopling"  
5.4 this morning.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.0 today  Arm and neck muscles are co-operating this morning !

Happy anniversary @Bloden, nice HS work @Northerner , good KitKat experiment @Kaylz

A tough day for your family @eggyg

Go for the cheese @Robin it’s Friday - I think! 

I hope it’s going as well as it can for you all


----------



## eggyg

Happy anniversary @Bloden you crazy kids! Have a great night in!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> He took over 72 hours to even respond to me yet Bruce's mum couldn't be better, phoning me from the shops etc, wouldnt be that if it was him needing help and I didn't do as was wanted! Ah well now I know how it is I won't be going out of my way for him xx


My dad was an arse too! I washed my hands of him eventually, what a weight off my shoulders that was.


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> My dad was an arse too! I washed my hands of him eventually, what a weight off my shoulders that was.


Pretty close to that myself to be honest, he left my mum and me when i was 9 months old (affair), at about 13 he stopped talking to me for a couple of years because I developed a fear of flying so wouldn't go to Spain with them, he stopped talking to me again about 2011 and only started speaking again cause his dad died (they barely spoke to each other either) yet he'd drop everything for his dear darling god son and run to the rescue! xx


----------



## mikeydt1

good for me 8.3 but usual will start rocketing or go in to hypo


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. And managed to stay in bed until just before 8am. I've got the next 3 days off work, should have been going to London for trevs birthday.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> First Superdrug order (mouthwash & micellar water) has been shipped
> 
> Asked my dad if he could help me out a little bit by picking stuff up at Asda for me and dropping it off when he’s passing my town EVERY morning, his reply was he didn’t have time, it would take him 5 minutes to come off the dual carriageway and in town, drop my stuff off at the door and then another 5 minutes to get back up on to it, feel so broken hearted that he can’t spare me 10 minutes to see me through with supplies, never mind though times like these really do show who cares and is there to help as Bruce’s mum called me from Tesco yesterday to see if I was needing anything so she got a few things for me
> 
> Called the eye department regarding my check up on the 14th to be informed it’s been cancelled and rescheduling may take up to 6 months, 20 minutes later the letter telling me it had been cancelled arrived
> 
> Anyways 5.6 for me, braved a change in food and beat my demon a little yesterday, had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat with dinner and it didn’t go too badly at all
> View attachment 13816
> Pretty chuffed just hoping it wasny a fluke!
> Xx


I am envious Kaylz, not just the superb graph but also the dark chocolate fingers.
Take care.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Glad to see you’re back in the 6s @SB2015. There must be a combined word for cycling and shopping.
> 
> Morning all. 6.0 for me...snap @eggyg.
> 
> It’s our wedding anniversary today - 24 years. We thought we’d be whacky and stay in and do nothing to mark the event - crazy, right? Happy Anti-versary to us!
> 
> Take care ev1.


How about shycling?
Congratulations on your anniversary.  Are you going to dress for dinner tonight.
I hope you have a bottle of bubbles in the store cupboard.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> I am envious Kaylz, not just the superb graph but also the dark chocolate fingers.
> Take care.


I'd send you some if I could but was hard enough to find them as it was! lol, MIL to the rescue though  
xx


----------



## SB2015

5.4 this morning.  Basal now down to 120%, so whatever it was is going away.  Very happy with that.

Impressive graphs from @Northerner and @Kaylz.

What a difficult day for your daughter today @eggyg.  Glad that you will have a stance to share nostril views this evening.  Perhaps there can be two gatherings after all this.  An unbirthday, and a chance to share happy memories of your daughter’s  father-in-law.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> I'd send you some if I could but was hard enough to find them as it was! lol, MIL to the rescue though
> xx


It has just been added the ‘hopeful’ (not quite so  essential)  shopping list.
Glad my husband waited for pop master before going shopping.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning I`m with @Baz 7.0 on a very overcast day, going for a walk today probably call in Lidl`s need some frozen fruit and few other bits & pieces. Take a walk along the beach on the way back see if anything has changed although it seems so strange with all the hotels closed also the pier, no Grockles no massive coaches.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner.

Happy Anniversary @Bloden.

Sorry your appointment was cancelled @Kaylz but your BGL`s are very good.

Sad day for your family @eggyg {{{HUGS}}} to you all.

Take care folks and don`t listen to Donald Trump who is quite happy to see his nation wiped out, stay safe.


----------



## KARNAK

Ditto said:


> LOL Karnak, was that a belated April Fools? Are you having us on re the toilet rolls?



Not at all see said link https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product-recommendation/floralys-shea-butter-toilet-tissue/p971


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Seriously all over the place - 10.4 for me this morning.



Sorry your not well Colin keep us informed please {{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning from the ghost village  

Woke up with with a 6.1 this morning after a nice straight line overnight. Best ever post-curry night, but then it was without rice, or Naan breads, just pappadums, which are very low carb. Even the liver is tamed- the dawn phenomenon forced me up to 7. This diabetes lark is easy if you do sod all.

Got the news that my nephew, who is my chief wheelchair assembler for the Rovers, and is a GP in Oldham, got the Virus. Spent a day or so on a drip to replace fluids, but he’s been chucked out now and hoping to get back to work soon. Daft bugger, I would have milked at least a fortnight off to “recover”.

Apart from that, I rang Abbott on Monday for a resupply of sensors. They duly arrived this morning, so at least something is working normally. Which is more than you can say about my Whill wheelchair, which has had a worldwide product recall. Apparently, the control panel buttons can wear out and behave oddly, like suddenly switching to sport mode, not appropriate at funerals. Anyway, TGA are coming to replace the control panel on April 14, so no worries.

Anyway, folks, plough on. Take all the positives- fresh unpolluted air, peace and quiet, birdsong, and a Tory government forced to become socialist. What’s not to love?


----------



## rebrascora

Well my weekly-ish round up looks like this....

25th Mar ...... 6.4
26th Mar ...... 4.4
27th Mar ...... 4.4
28th Mar ...... 7.3
29th Mar ...... 4.4
30th Mar ...... 2.9
31st Mar ...... 4.7
1st Apr ......... 6.9
2nd Apr ........ 8.2
3rd Apr ......... 7.1

Struggling with my aversion to 5s again! Will never manage an HS at this rate!

@Michael12421
So sorry to hear you had such a nasty hypo and all the extra trauma of falls etc. I imaging you will be feeling very battered and bruised. Such a relief that there was no major damage needing medical assistance but it sounds really horrendous.
Can I ask when you take your basal insulin? If you jab it in the evening, I wonder if swapping it to in the morning might help or vice versa. Apologies if you have already covered that option. I know you have developed problems since changing your basal insulin and that you don't have the option to change back to the old one but maybe the timing of it might help. If you are going to hypo, it is definitely better that it happens through the day, when you are more alert to deal with it. You are absolutely doing the right thing in running your levels high for a few days, ideally a week or two. I agree that some barrier on the stairs would be good perhaps a big home made banner reminding you to take hypo treatment and with hypo treatment attached to the banner. Please do be careful.

@ColinUK Sorry to hear that you are unwell and your BG levels are fluctuating. I hope you have Paracetamols to take and take them regularly to help your body fight the illness.

@Kaylz It must be really upsetting when relatives show so little consideration for you, but so pleased that others are there to step into the breach.
Well done with your food experiment. I hope it has encouraged you to try something different again soon. In these difficult times, having a little flexibility with food makes things a bit easier, but I can also see how it is not the best circumstances for you to experiment, especially with so many other stress factors playing in.

@Northerner .... Many congrats on your House Special. You have been dodging it for a while so well done on landing it today.

@Bloden I hope you and your husband are able to enjoy your day despite the restrictions. Maybe looking back on this next year will make your silver wedding all the more special. I am sure we all will appreciate the simple things in life that much more after this.

@KARNAK Ted it is great to see you getting some more stable results recently. Hope it continues. Do be careful going to the shops so often..... they are the most likely source of infection and I really do not want to be worrying about you getting this virus. Take the very best care please.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Got the news that my nephew, who is my chief wheelchair assembler for the Rovers, and is a GP in Oldham, got the Virus. Spent a day or so on a drip to replace fluids, but he’s been chucked out now and hoping to get back to work soon. Daft bugger, I would have milked at least a fortnight off to “recover”.


Glad to hear that he only got a relatively mild dose  Must be one of the few GPs to actually get tested!


----------



## Michael12421

I take my basal about half an hour after dinner.  It is Toujeo and cannot be split into morning and evening like Lantus. I was prescribed 18 units  before bed. I have never done anything else and I really, under the present circumstances, don't want to try taking it in the morning. I have reduced my basal however to 15 units. As I understand it basal is to 'maintain' a level and does not have any affect on reducing it. Maybe I'm wrong but I do as I am told by the doctor. Any attempt at doing otherwise would worry me unduly and at the present moment I do not feel like experimenting.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 5.4 this morning.  Basal now down to 120%, so whatever it was is going away.  Very happy with that.
> 
> Impressive graphs from @Northerner and @Kaylz.
> 
> What a difficult day for your daughter today @eggyg.  Glad that you will have a stance to share nostril views this evening.  Perhaps there can be two gatherings after all this.  An unbirthday, and a chance to share happy memories of your daughter’s  father-in-law.


There will be some sort of memorial when we’re through this. I personally aren’t religious and hate funerals so I would be happy to be chucked unceremoniously in the compost bin but her in laws are very churchy so this must be very difficult for them. Although he died of heart failure in a care home apparently they class everyone as if they had corona so no visits to see his body allowed for his wife and sons, they hadn’t seen him for weeks before he died either as the care home, quite rightly , stopped visits. It’s so sad.


----------



## Ditto

That is so sad. 



KARNAK said:


> Not at all see said link https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product-recommendation/floralys-shea-butter-toilet-tissue/p971


 LOL. 

G'day all. A 9 for me which is dire. Lots washing on the line, blowing nicely and the dark clouds have gone so it's sunny and bright. Mum's up and settled, late today as it was a bit all go with bro-in-law coming to pick up my son's groceries for this week. I got him too much really, but once in the routine I'll get organised with it. He needs to do me a list. Bro-in-law wearing a new snazzy heavy duty mask they gave him at the town hall this morning. Better late than never! Town hall is shut really, dunno why they are there. 

I luvs hunter gathering, it's my raison d'etre at the minute, I'm shopping for four peoples. I was out before 8 to the big shops and it was all very civilised with markers where to stand and a q for Aldi and a longer one for Sainsbury's but moving fast. I was in and out really but then had to wait ages for the bus home, my headache went really bad, had a lot of headaches lately. The only thing I couldn't get today was Brillos and tinned prunes, but Mum isn't desperate for that last as we have a tin in the cupboard. Ages since I've been on a bus. It was mostly empty and also they've done away with the 'no oap's before 9.30am' rule. Yay! I came back with a headache due to other proles being all jolly and chatty. 

My friend sent this: 


> Here's a nice chart from the Oklahoma State Department of Health comparing the virus with normal cold, flu, and allergy symptoms:
> http://www.coronavirus.health.ok.gov/sites/g/files/gmc786/f/fb-covid-comparison-8.5x11-eng.jpg


I'd have put the cough as one of the main symptoms, absolutely horrendous if it was C that we had. Also, aches and pains, that funnypec pain that I had made me call the doctor. I never call the doctor! 

I feel quite accomplished so will now chill with Bookworm...forgot to say Mum got her letter, she's now on 12 week lock-down and a fat lot of difference that'll make to us! She wants to know does she get a bag of groceries like them people on the news?


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I take my basal about half an hour after dinner.  It is Toujeo and cannot be split into morning and evening like Lantus. I was prescribed 18 units  before bed. I have never done anything else and I really, under the present circumstances, don't want to try taking it in the morning. I have reduced my basal however to 15 units. As I understand it basal is to 'maintain' a level and does not have any affect on reducing it. Maybe I'm wrong but I do as I am told by the doctor. Any attempt at doing otherwise would worry me unduly and at the present moment I do not feel like experimenting.



Hi again Michael, I can entirely understand you being reluctant to experiment too much after having such a nasty incident and especially as it is not the first one like that you have had in recent months. You are definitely right to reduce the number of units down to 15. Many people have a seasonal variation and need to adjust their basal up and down a bit at various times of the year, so it is important to be aware of that and have some flexibility.  
You say you take the Toujeo an hour after dinner, but do you go to bed then or later? If later then maybe delay it until you actually get into bed. Taking it whilst you are inactive in bed may delay the absorption of it a bit and slow the rate of it kicking in, but definitely stick with the lower dose of it for now. Personally I think you would be much better taking it in the morning rather than the evening but I totally understand why you are reluctant to change at the moment. Good luck and take it easy for a while to let your body recover.


----------



## TotallyAverage

Hi all, 6.2 for me today which I'm very happy with. Now to do my best to keep it there all day D:


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> I'll put the tub they are in into one of the drawers next time I'm in the kitchen! I didn't think yesterday and set it on my laptop for 10 minutes and had rather soft chocolate at one end  won't be making that mistake again! Next move I want to try a mint or orange club! xx
> Yum orange club my favourite


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Pretty close to that myself to be honest, he left my mum and me when i was 9 months old (affair), at about 13 he stopped talking to me for a couple of years because I developed a fear of flying so wouldn't go to Spain with them, he stopped talking to me again about 2011 and only started speaking again cause his dad died (they barely spoke to each other either) yet he'd drop everything for his dear darling god son and run to the rescue! xx


I don’t understand behaviour like this why doesn’t he realise how lucky he is and what a privilege it is to be a parent x


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> I don’t understand behaviour like this why doesn’t he realise how lucky he is and what a privilege it is to be a parent x


Neither do I hun, I had a miscarriage 10 years ago and I'd give anything to have had our child here, unfortunately it obviously just wasn't meant to be  I think the problem is  I wasn't a boy but I was a tom boy, I don't know really and I'm giving up caring to be honest xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Neither do I hun, I had a miscarriage 10 years ago and I'd give anything to have had our child here, unfortunately it obviously just wasn't meant to be  I think the problem is  I wasn't a boy but I was a tom boy, I don't know really and I'm giving up caring to be honest xx


His loss not yours ...life can be so cruel at times .. massive hugs coming your way . I probably can understand some of your feelings as I was an adopted child x


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> His loss not yours ...life can be so cruel at times .. massive hugs coming your way . I probably can understand some of your feelings as I was an adopted child x


my mum has been great though and my grandad has ALWAYS been there for me, getting to the point where if he does get in contact wanting something just telling him where to go lol xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Great nights sleep but 11.8. Pain is subsiding so must now try to get readings down.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning . 6.3 on the finger.   I have just applied a new sensor I hope this one is as good as the last one. 
I am in total shock, I’ve  only managed to nab a Sainsburys shopping delivery slot for next week 
I’ve not read any posts yet ,so I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.7 this morning after an interesting 7.6 yesterday evening after dinner. Still trying to work out what did that!

@Ljc I am in awe of you getting a Sainsbury slot, they still won't allow me as a new registration!
I have been trying for any slot with ALL the supermarkets around me since this started  to no avail.
Amazingly yesterday for the first time, Iceland had one.
However we don't need anything so I didn't take it but I wrote to them thanking them for being the first to make any available in my area and to keep up the good work.
On a sadder note, just heard our minister Andy is very poorly with suspicious symptoms, appreciate any prayers if you are on that wavelength.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all well it's that time of week again I think  so today's reading is 6.3 It looks like at last I'm back in the 6's with an average of 8.0 for the week


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, chilly morning, up early to let the dog out who did her business and then came in and was promptly sick all over the hall - not a great start to the day. Washed hands AGAIN, they are getting sore despite all the hand cream. Went to Sainsbury’s yesterday, huge long queue and lots of things still missing inside, thought they had got their supplies sorted, never mind.
Hubby’s 70th birthday today but of course no great celebration. I am cooking him a gammon roast with all the trimmings and managed to get him some of his favourite chocolates and a Billy Connolly book so he will be pleased with those. Also got a gift voucher for the x-box store for my step grandson (16) so that he can order a new game, he’s finding it the most difficult in our family about not going out but does understand the importance of not doing so. Apart from cooking said meal I think I will attempt the front garden today. Oh and a 6.2 for me today which is a miracle considering the carbs I have been consuming. Have a good day all and stay safe x
@Michael12421 glad you are feeling a touch better
@ColinUK hope you start feeling better very soon
@Kaylz im sorry about your dad, sad to say some people just don’t appreciate what they have. My daughter in law has a mum and dad who couldn’t give two hoots about her and it breaks my heart, she is so lovely and it truly is their loss. She has turned her back on them now for her own sanity and I have to agree with her. Take good care x


----------



## ColinUK

Awful nights sleep last night and that’s reflected in the 10.7 this morning I’m assuming.

If this doesn’t settle down this week I’ll contact the GP to ask about doubling the metformin temporarily.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Biscuit induced 5.5 for me today, mums off up.to Lidl today, Bruce's mum bringing more supplies from top of the town

Haven't slept well in days, lower back is agony.on occasions so generally just feeling fed up 
Xx


----------



## eggyg

Ljc said:


> Good morning . 6.3 on the finger.   I have just applied a new sensor I hope this one is as good as the last one.
> I am in total shock, I’ve  only managed to nab a Sainsburys shopping delivery slot for next week
> I’ve not read any posts yet ,so I hope all is well with you all.


I’m in shock too, as I got the last Tesco click and collect for the whole of next week! It’s at 8-10am on Monday. I’m assuming someone must have cancelled as I logged on. I wonder if I’ll get everything? I’ve ordered loo rolls! Still can’t get tomato purée!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all, chilly morning, up early to let the dog out who did her business and then came in and was promptly sick all over the hall - not a great start to the day. Washed hands AGAIN, they are getting sore despite all the hand cream. Went to Sainsbury’s yesterday, huge long queue and lots of things still missing inside, thought they had got their supplies sorted, never mind.
> Hubby’s 70th birthday today but of course no great celebration. I am cooking him a gammon roast with all the trimmings and managed to get him some of his favourite chocolates and a Billy Connolly book so he will be pleased with those. Also got a gift voucher for the x-box store for my step grandson (16) so that he can order a new game, he’s finding it the most difficult in our family about not going out but does understand the importance of not doing so. Apart from cooking said meal I think I will attempt the front garden today. Oh and a 6.2 for me today which is a miracle considering the carbs I have been consuming. Have a good day all and stay safe x
> @Michael12421 glad you are feeling a touch better
> @ColinUK hope you start feeling better very soon
> @Kaylz im sorry about your dad, sad to say some people just don’t appreciate what they have. My daughter in law has a mum and dad who couldn’t give two hoots about her and it breaks my heart, she is so lovely and it truly is their loss. She has turned her back on them now for her own sanity and I have to agree with her. Take good care x


Happy birthday Mr EK. I hope he has the best day possibly. I’m 60 in two weeks and obviously the celebrations are curtailed too,  but as long as the family are well that will be the best birthday present for me.


----------



## mikeydt1

9.1 this morning which is a dam sight better than the 20's i have been in.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Been up a while but was busy with my surprise Tesco click and collect spot! Isn’t it funny what things excite us at the moment! I digress, 6,4 on the finger. That’ll do me as it’s exactly what I went to bed on. Groundhog Day again. Eat, walk, sleep, repeat! Have a good ‘un, if you can.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, and needed jelly babies in the night despite dropping basal. Must be all the spring cleaning yesterday, I even got to clean on top of the kitchen wall cupboards, (having weighed up the risk of climbing on to the worktop to reach them, I read on the news that injuries caused by DIY are up, not what the NHS needs right now)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

Thank you for all the anti-versary best wishes! Hubby cooked up a storm and we finished off with a chocolate cheesecake...oh yeah. Then we watched a programme on country music, which I knew nothing about. Perfect!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me on this bright Saturday morning.

The DF seems to have taken up residence chez khskel as things are interesting on the blood sugar level front at the moment. Nothing too dramatic just a bit more challenging than usual.

On a brighter note it looks like my band has a record deal, no large sums involved but so what. Better get writing some more songs so we can hit the studio when this is all over.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me this morning.

@SueEK - hope hubby has a nice day for his birthday. my son, daughter and daughter in law have all had lockdown birthdays this year.

@ColinUK - I really hope you start to feel better soon.

@Kaylz - focus on the family that care about you, those are the ones that count.

daughter in law went shopping yesterday, she is trying to shop for her mum who is in her 70s, her sister who has not long finished cancer treatment, an elderly neighbour and of course herself and the 3 kids.  She spent 5 hours in total, with queueing, walking to shops, back around delivering to her mum and sister, but she got everything she needed.  Thankfully as her oldest daughter is 17 it meant she didn't have to take the 4 and 7 year old out with her.  But doing it this way she keeps the shopping trip to once a week.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.7 after a horrible hypo at 2am why I really don’t know 

Busy busy planning when to make a coffee and when to have my Government approved walk. Now what day is it?

Hope you’re doing as well as possible


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9* this morning. 
In our last supermarket delivery, as expected, there were a lots of substitutions, well you have to make do in these times. One was not our usual washing powder.  I've developed an itchy rash on my back. 
The same thing happened back in the eighties when we tried out one of those new biological detergents everybody was raving about. 
Oh well, I'll just have to dig out the stored away summer clothes until we can get our usual brand.

Stay safe and well, and above all stay in as much as possible.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me today. Haven't got much planned for today. Hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## SueEK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me on this bright Saturday morning.
> 
> The DF seems to have taken up residence chez khskel as things are interesting on the blood sugar level front at the moment. Nothing too dramatic just a bit more challenging than usual.
> 
> On a brighter note it looks like my band has a record deal, no large sums involved but so what. Better get writing some more songs so we can hit the studio when this is all over.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congratulations on the record deal, a new star in our midst maybe


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *5.9* this morning.
> In our last supermarket delivery, as expected, there were a lots of substitutions, well you have to make do in these times. One was not our usual washing powder.  I've developed an itchy rash on my back.
> The same thing happened back in the eighties when we tried out one of those new biological detergents everybody was raving about.
> Oh well, I'll just have to dig out the stored away summer clothes until we can get our usual brand.
> 
> Stay safe and well, and above all stay in as much as possible.
> 
> Dez


Have you tried Eco Eggs? 
I’ve got one and really find it good. Plant based, perfume free, hypoallergenic. 
I’ve now got a washer drier so haven’t been using it since moving homes recently. 
I’ve got spare pellets and could easily post it to you


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK 
Just googled those, they look very interesting. Might give them a try when this is all over. We should be able to get our usual brand next delivery. The itch is a lot better today, thanks to a couple of applications of E45 or was it WD40? 

Thanks so much for your very kind offer. It's thoughtful acts of kindness like yours that let us all know that we will get through this thing despite the selfish thoughtless actions of a small minority.

Hope you're feeling better and those levels get back in line soon. 

Stay safe and well, and above all stay at home.

Dez


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> That is so sad.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> G'day all. A 9 for me which is dire. Lots washing on the line, blowing nicely and the dark clouds have gone so it's sunny and bright. Mum's up and settled, late today as it was a bit all go with bro-in-law coming to pick up my son's groceries for this week. I got him too much really, but once in the routine I'll get organised with it. He needs to do me a list. Bro-in-law wearing a new snazzy heavy duty mask they gave him at the town hall this morning. Better late than never! Town hall is shut really, dunno why they are there.
> 
> I luvs hunter gathering, it's my raison d'etre at the minute, I'm shopping for four peoples. I was out before 8 to the big shops and it was all very civilised with markers where to stand and a q for Aldi and a longer one for Sainsbury's but moving fast. I was in and out really but then had to wait ages for the bus home, my headache went really bad, had a lot of headaches lately. The only thing I couldn't get today was Brillos and tinned prunes, but Mum isn't desperate for that last as we have a tin in the cupboard. Ages since I've been on a bus. It was mostly empty and also they've done away with the 'no oap's before 9.30am' rule. Yay! I came back with a headache due to other proles being all jolly and chatty.
> 
> My friend sent this:
> 
> I'd have put the cough as one of the main symptoms, absolutely horrendous if it was C that we had. Also, aches and pains, that funnypec pain that I had made me call the doctor. I never call the doctor!
> 
> I feel quite accomplished so will now chill with Bookworm...forgot to say Mum got her letter, she's now on 12 week lock-down and a fat lot of difference that'll make to us! She wants to know does she get a bag of groceries like them people on the news?



Hi Ditto, long time no speak.

Your mum needs to register here to get one of those free bags of groceries;

https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable

Amigo


----------



## SB2015

Up much earlier but then got distracted with phone calls etc.

6.5 this morning after a 2.3 in the night, so could have been worse.

Off to make a card for OH for out 40th anniversary tomorrow.
We are competing to see who can make the cheesiest card.

I hope that you all have some sunshine and can enjoy it.


----------



## KARNAK

Late today folks for some reason 9.8 this morning a quick adjustment NR down to 6.7. Phone hasn`t stopped ringing I think they must all have cheap phone calls on the weekend, sea front is closed to vehicles pedestrians are allowed but dogs have to be kept on a leash. The beach is very clean but a major eyesore very apparent on the main drag, two buildings next door to each other have been knocked down and new apartments are being built ready for the summer. The building sites are in lock down which allows local residents "moi" a bit of peace and quiet.

@khskel don`t forget who your greatest fan club is, cd`s please for the forum.

Happy birthday for Hubby tomorrow @SueEK hope you both enjoy the day.

Sorry to hear you are still struggling @ColinUK  lots of {{{HUGS}}} still going your way.

I like your mum and MIL @Kaylz.

Lots going on at the moment keep positive and stay sane if not join the club, take care & stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

Amigo said:


> Hi Ditto, long time no speak. Your mum needs to register here to get one of those free bags of groceries;
> https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerableAmigo



Thank you, I filled it in for Mum.  It will make her feel important. 

G'day all. 8.0 @ 5.26am 

Finally got that audio book thing going so I'm listening to The Diabetes Code so that's me on definite low carb tomorrow good grief. Apparently I'm rotting from the inside out. Agh. Lined up I've got The Idiot Brain and The Complete Guide To Fasting and I also fancy The Obesity Code, but they take such a long time to listen to and what are you supposed to do with your hands?! I can only think of ironing but I gave the board and iron away.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> I like your mum and MIL @Kaylz.


MIL tried her best today but couldn't get me anymore dark chocolate kit kats  Bruce being the idiot he is has went and paid £3.99 a pack of 9 and £1 odd delivery for some off eBay!  I get he's trying to help me but I could honestly throttle him for it! I've text my dad asking if he's sure he couldn't spare me 10 minutes to drop supplies off seen as we ONLY have Lidl's and if he says no I'll be raging but will ask if he'd post me cupboard stock, I've also messaged a friend on Facebook to see if she's got any home delivery's booked to see if she'd add a few bits for me as she said last week she'd do that for me if she could xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning - considering yesterday saw readings between 10.7 and 22 I’d say that’s a significant improvement.

I’m going to ramp up testing today so I’ve changed the lancet already, it was starting to be uncomfortable.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> MIL tried her best today but couldn't get me anymore dark chocolate kit kats  Bruce being the idiot he is has went and paid £3.99 a pack of 9 and £1 odd delivery for some off eBay!  I get he's trying to help me but I could honestly throttle him for it! I've text my dad asking if he's sure he couldn't spare me 10 minutes to drop supplies off seen as we ONLY have Lidl's and if he says no I'll be raging but will ask if he'd post me cupboard stock, I've also messaged a friend on Facebook to see if she's got any home delivery's booked to see if she'd add a few bits for me as she said last week she'd do that for me if she could xx


Amazon have boxes of 24 x Kit Kat 70% Dark for about £22 depending on the supplier.  I’m happy to order you a box if that helps?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.3 this morning.

Palm Sunday...
20 years ago today I stood in Jerusalem watching the procession of thousands of people walking down the hillside waving palm leaves, it was an amazing sight!
HOSANNA!

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.5 this morning, which I am really pleased with as I had a hit of a carb heavy day, made some flatbreads that were shown on Saturday kitchen (not something I usually watch) then of course I tried a bit, then a bit more, they were really nice, so I think you know where this is going.

Did do a Joe Wicks 15 min work out yesterday, can feel it in my abs, plus a little jog around the garden for 15 mins as well.  Going to go outside for a walk/jog with my son this morning, he will be walking, I will probably be sprinting to keep up, we have a route planned which I know we can do in under an hour, will be the first time I have been out the front of my house in over 2 weeks, but think I need to do some exercise for my sanity, but only going out when son can come with me as he can keep anyone else away from me. 

@ColinUK - much better numbers today, really hoping you have turned a corner and are starting to feel better. 

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday staying within the rules.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Amazon have boxes of 24 x Kit Kat 70% Dark for about £22 depending on the supplier.  I’m happy to order you a box if that helps?


That's the 4 finger ones though as far as I could see is it not? If not could you PM me a link so I could have a look please? Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all today's reading was 6.6 here for me ,  hope everyone stays safe and well


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> That's the 4 finger ones though as far as I could see is it not? If not could you PM me a link so I could have a look please? Xx


That is the 4 finger ones. Would you prefer the 2 finger ones?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

My dads told to me to send his gf a list and hrd send me the stuff, away to look at Asda after I've had breakfast, fingers crossed I get a few bits

6.3 today and nose feeling a tad choked, I haven't been out in 26 days so surely haven't found a cold! Probably just the stuffyness with being stuck in the house 
Xx


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> That is the 4 finger ones. Would you prefer the 2 finger ones?


Yes it's only the 2 finger ones I eat lol and only just been brave enough to have those haha xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 on the BGometer this morning.

Shycling, haha @SB2015, sounds like you put the wrong teeth in!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, and on the usual upward curve. If I’d waited another 5 minutes before testing I might have landed an HS.


----------



## zoombapup

5.8 this morning, day two of Easter holidays.. Might even go outside in the back yard today! enjoy the sunshine. I've been working the whole pandemic so far, so nice to get a break.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I must have done more damage to myself than I thought.  Needed a JB equivalent in the night, bit into it, felt a bit strange and removed it, there were three teeth embedded in it.  Just as I won't go to the hospital I won't go to the dentist either. I can't bring myself to type in the reading but it was extremely high.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today. Going to tackle the garden today. It's long over due and needs some TLC.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Ouch @Michael12421 I hope things start picking up for you soon.

Bit more garden time today I think.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 oh my goodness, you are really going through it. We are all with you in thought and truly hope you are on the up soon xxx
6.9 for me today. Lovely surprise for hubby yesterday as our daughter, SIL, grandson and granddaughter arrived on the front patio, knocked on the door, stood well back and sang happy birthday at the top of their voices to him. Daughter had made a cake and the grandchildren made cards, was lovely. Had a little chat and off they went. Needless to say I had to have a piece of cake, first in about 15 months, found it incredibly sweet though. 
Did a bit of gardening out the front yesterday but didn’t finish as was worried about setting my shoulders off as they were twinging a bit, will perhaps finish today. Some dusting and hoovering, then bath and nail polish ready for work tomorrow. Enjoy your day, supposed to be nice, certainly lovely start to the day here in Brighton, visitors please stay away xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.0 today.

That sounds painful @Michael12421 I hope you have a stable day

Beautiful sunny day here, now which order shall I go coffee, vacuuming, walk or coffee, walk, vacuuming ?

I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Remember to Stay Home, if you can, and Shun the Sun!


----------



## Ditto

Happy Palm Sunday all.  Up at 4 and couldn't be mithered to do a reading. Have done my shopping list for next week though, low carb as I'm still listening to The Diabetic Code, good grief. 

:: dusts off last years palm cross, replaces on mirror for another year ::

Michael you need to get help I'm sure. You freaked me out, phone somebody!


----------



## Michael12421

There is no-one to 'phone. Not in pain - just wondering how I am going to eat my steak Diane tonight - but eat it I will.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Shycling, haha @SB2015, sounds like you put the wrong teeth in!


Sounds like how Sean Connery would shay it.  

Supposedly one of the symptoms of CV is loss of smell. I'm OK so far, then. For the last 2 days they've been spreading slurry in the fields nearby and the wind is blowing the lovely ripe smell my way.  Bleugh! 

*5.7* this morning.

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Forgot when I got up. 6.2, that’ll do. Just had our usual full English. We don’t have lunch on a Sunday, just a cuppa about 3 and a KitKat maybe. Lovely morning but breezy, not going to be as scorchio as you Southerners are expecting but nice enough. Hoping to get out in the garden, get myself tucked in the corner away from the wind and read my book. Stay safe and stay home.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning and with no basal increase.  Yippeeee
@ColinUK Glad to hear things are going in the right direction
@Michael12421 I hope you still manage your steak this evening

 It is our 40th wedding anniversary. I have 
-booked drinks with friends (what’s app) to ‘share’ a bottle of bubbbles
-a table at a lovely restaurant (the kitchen pushed up)
- a top chef (OH)

Looking forward to a lovely day.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning and with no basal increase.  Yippeeee
> @ColinUK Glad to hear things are going in the right direction
> @Michael12421 I hope you still manage your steak this evening
> 
> It is our 40th wedding anniversary. I have
> -booked drinks with friends (what’s app) to ‘share’ a bottle of bubbbles
> -a table at a lovely restaurant (the kitchen pushed up)
> - a top chef (OH)
> 
> Looking forward to a lovely day.


Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Happy Anniversary @SB2015 xx


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning and with no basal increase.  Yippeeee
> @ColinUK Glad to hear things are going in the right direction
> @Michael12421 I hope you still manage your steak this evening
> 
> It is our 40th wedding anniversary. I have
> -booked drinks with friends (what’s app) to ‘share’ a bottle of bubbbles
> -a table at a lovely restaurant (the kitchen pushed up)
> - a top chef (OH)
> 
> Looking forward to a lovely day.


Hope you both have a lovely day, many congratulations x


----------



## Ralph-YK

@SB2015 Happy aniverary


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning and with no basal increase.  Yippeeee
> @ColinUK Glad to hear things are going in the right direction
> @Michael12421 I hope you still manage your steak this evening
> 
> It is our 40th wedding anniversary. I have
> -booked drinks with friends (what’s app) to ‘share’ a bottle of bubbbles
> -a table at a lovely restaurant (the kitchen pushed up)
> - a top chef (OH)
> 
> Looking forward to a lovely day.


Happy Ruby wedding anniversary. Have a great day, at home.


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning and with no basal increase.  Yippeeee
> @ColinUK Glad to hear things are going in the right direction
> @Michael12421 I hope you still manage your steak this evening
> 
> It is our 40th wedding anniversary. I have
> -booked drinks with friends (what’s app) to ‘share’ a bottle of bubbbles
> -a table at a lovely restaurant (the kitchen pushed up)
> - a top chef (OH)
> 
> Looking forward to a lovely day.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a self induced 10.7  digestive biscuits and a chunk of extra mature cheddar, a quick adjustment with NR 5.4 an hour later. Noticed spots of blood on the pillow this morning checked what's left of my hair and surely enough scalp is riddled with Psoriasis also on my chest. All the Pharmacist in the area have stopped selling my shampoo that keeps it at bay, I tried the internet but all are saying not available except for eBay at 3 times the price, I`ll have to put my nail extensions on to give it a good scratch.

Happy Anniversary @SB2015 and Hubby enjoy your virtual get together.

Looking good @ColinUK hope things are settling down now?

Oh @Michael12421 you`ll have to see the dentist incase there are broken teeth in your gums, suck the life out of that steak Diane.

Enjoy the sun if you are able to folks but above all take care stay safe.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. Hope everyone is ok.
5.5 this morning - I’ve had a lie in and not long been awake.
Happy anniversary and congratulations @SB2015 

Have a good day all


----------



## Snowwy

Happy Anniversary @SB2015 !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  7.2.


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 this morning. And I’m looking forward to going out today because yesterday I had no symptoms whatsoever!!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> 7.0 this morning. And I’m looking forward to going out today because yesterday I had no symptoms whatsoever!!


Is it 7 days since your symptoms started now? Didnt think it had been that long! Hope your feeling better too xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Digestive induced 5.1 for me, ah so close 

Dads GF managed to get everything on my list except the antibacterial surface wipes  dont know how or when I'll be getting my stuff though as didnt get any response from the 4 texts I sent my dad yesterday!

@KARNAK if you dont mind me asking what shampoo were you using? 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

This pesky essay, I just can’t get going on it, so I’ll be working very hard this week...no distractions, anyway! Happy new week ev1.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all today's reading for me here is a 5.8 so a good one for me ,   Hope you all have the best day possible and stay safe and well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.0 for me today  ASDA delivery will be arriving today, it will feel like Christmas  It's been so long since I ordered that I imagine some of the items have evolved into new and exotic life forms   Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Is it 7 days since your symptoms started now? Didnt think it had been that long! Hope your feeling better too xx


It’s been eight days now as I built in an extra day to make sure I hit the seven


----------



## SueEK

7.1 for me. Dodgy tummy today, flask made, dinner made and off to work for 7 hours of not doing much aargh. Have a good day all, stay safe x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning or is it? My Accu-Chek Mobile decided that the batteries were drained, it’s been saying it for weeks, I suppose I should have maybe changed them but it’s awfully contrary and says that every time  I change  the cassette and when it’s cold, so hence I didn’t believe it! Dug out my old cheapie non branded one I was supplied with a 100 years ago. It recorded 8.6! I’m not having it! Luckily Mr Eggy has a battery hoard so will get them changed ASAP.

Very excited, going very shortly to pick up my Tesco Click and Collect. My slot is 8-10 but going early to, hopefully, avoid “ people”! I popped a note on to say I was on the vulnerable list and could they put the shopping straight into the boot for me. So no contact needed. I was quite happy to go alone but Mr Eggy is desperate to drive the car, not moved in almost three weeks, he’s offered to be my chauffeur! Hey, you’ve to get your kicks where you can these days! Have a.....day? Stay safe and stay home ( unless you’ve a Click and Collect).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Another long commute to the office ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Good morning or is it? My Accu-Chek Mobile decided that the batteries were drained, it’s been saying it for weeks, I suppose I should have maybe changed them but it’s awfully contrary and says that every time  I change  the cassette and when it’s cold, so hence I didn’t believe it! Dug out my old cheapie non branded one I was supplied with a 100 years ago. It recorded 8.6! I’m not having it! Luckily Mr Eggy has a battery hoard so will get them changed ASAP.
> 
> Very excited, going very shortly to pick up my Tesco Click and Collect. My slot is 8-10 but going early to, hopefully, avoid “ people”! I popped a note on to say I was on the vulnerable list and could they put the shopping straight into the boot for me. So no contact needed. I was quite happy to go alone but Mr Eggy is desperate to drive the car, not moved in almost three weeks, he’s offered to be my chauffeur! Hey, you’ve to get your kicks where you can these days! Have a.....day? Stay safe and stay home ( unless you’ve a Click and Collect).


I have never done click and collect, but noticed at our Sainsbury's Click and collect is in a couple of car park spaces, they use vans, and seem to put in boot anyway.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Woke in the night and heard it raining, it hasn’t done that for ages. Remember February when it did nothing else?


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone. Up to 6.0 this morning - possibly due to the mistake of buying a tub of ice cream, and indulging in a bowl last night.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many years ago when I started to go thin on top, rather than do a Donald Trump "comb-over", I began running the old Braun Clippers (set at no1) over me barnet every couple of days.

Just like The Last Leg presenter Adam Hills and his "Brexit beard" I decided  to grow my hair during this present crisis -  just to see how it looks. In a certain light and at a certain angle my baldie patch looks quite a lot like a heart. This is the best shot I could get.


Oh and* 5.5 *right in the middle this morning.

Stay safe and well - and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! A ‘meter packaging box’ 6.5mmol/L for me this morning.

I will be braving the supermarket later today, for what I hope will be a fortnight’s worth of supplies.


----------



## SB2015

An exciting HS 5.2 this morning and a flat line overnight.
Very happy with that

Good to hear you are both on the mend @ColinUK and @Michael12421 .

Have a good day all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.8 for me today and I'm back to work for a 10-6 shift. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  9.1 after a visit to 2.9 in the night.

Excellent HS work @SB2015  I hope your long shift goes well @Stitch147

Beautiful sunny morning here - line up for the day- State approved walk, bake shortbread, sample shortbread, try and get 2 answers correct on University Challenge.

I hope you are all doing as well as possible.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.9 today

Stay safe - keep well


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Good morning all - 5.9 today
> 
> Stay safe - keep well


Great to see you Hazel, hope you are well x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Late on parade with a big 6.0.
Just done the Sainsbury's run for the first time in 3 weeks, still poorly stocked with vast gaps althought I did get one or two of the popular missing items of late. It all seemed a bit expensive to me IMHO, still that's it for a while. 
@SB2015 congrats on HS !

Have a blessed day,

Snowwy


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me today, so pleased with that.  Hubby has just got home from shopping with another exciting haul of food.  Then he is off to work on late shift on his day off.  I said as he was asked to do a late shift he could go as long as we had food in the house, so he got up early which was actually a lie in for him as he has just finished a 5 day sti it of early shifts so gets up at 4am, waited 1/2 hr to get in was home by 10am. 

@SB2015 - congrats on your HS, not sure why it feels all the more special to see them at the moment.

Didn't go out for a run yesterday morning, did however do a 35 min run in the garden, didn't magaed to run as far as normal would in 35 mins it was just under 2km according to my tracker, but better than not doing anything, today will be a Joe Wicks class again, with a short yoga class before bed to help with my sleeping.

@ColinUK hope you are improving. 

@everydayupsanddowns hope you don't have to queue too long and get everything you need.


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> I have never done click and collect, but noticed at our Sainsbury's Click and collect is in a couple of car park spaces, they use vans, and seem to put in boot anyway.


I hadn’t either but it all went swimmingly. You drive into a ‘ gazebo’ type thing. There was a couple of cars in front of us. This was 8.15am. Two Tesco chilled vans were parked there. I showed the guy my email with number,  at the window. Opened the boot from inside the car,  he put all the shopping in and we were off. What I did think was funny, was the Tesco guy couldn’t open the boot of the first car so the driver got out, full face mask on, filter and everything, put gloves on to open his boot and got back in the car! Well worth it if you can get a slot. Only two subs, and got loo rolls!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all  9.1 after a visit to 2.9 in the night.
> 
> Excellent HS work @SB2015  I hope your long shift goes well @Stitch147
> 
> Beautiful sunny morning here - line up for the day- State approved walk, bake shortbread, sample shortbread, try and get 2 answers correct on University Challenge.
> 
> I hope you are all doing as well as possible.


I answer ALL the questions on University Challenge. I don’t get any right though!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.7 on a beautiful day no carbs before bed last night just a six pack and it wasn`t on my stomach either. Got to sort my home insurance out today gone up a third since last year, good ole Black Beauty.

Congratulations @SB2015 on HS must have been some Anniversary.

Go for it @ColinUK just be careful.



Kaylz said:


> @KARNAK if you dont mind me asking what shampoo were you using?



SELSUN @Kaylz I`ve used it since the 1970`s, I`ve managed to get some over the weekend from an online Pharmacist  thanks for asking lovely. xx 

Just caught me @Grannylorraine before I posted, congratulations on your HS.

Hope you all  enjoy your daily exercise for those that are allowed above all stay safe, take care.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> SELSUN @Kaylz I`ve used it since the 1970`s, I`ve managed to get some over the weekend from an online Pharmacist  thanks for asking lovely. xx


Glad you managed to get some Ted, only asked as was going to try and hunt some down for you! Let me know if there is anything you'd need me to look for though! xx


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.7 on a beautiful day no carbs before bed last night just a six pack and it wasn`t on my stomach either. Got to sort my home insurance out today gone up a third since last year, good ole Black Beauty.
> 
> Congratulations @SB2015 on HS must have been some Anniversary.
> 
> Go for it @ColinUK just be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> SELSUN @Kaylz I`ve used it since the 1970`s, I`ve managed to get some over the weekend from an online Pharmacist  thanks for asking lovely. xx
> 
> Just caught me @Grannylorraine before I posted, congratulations on your HS.
> 
> Hope you all  enjoy your daily exercise for those that are allowed above all stay safe, take care.


I used to use Selsun when I was young, it really makes your head tingle haha


----------



## Northerner

Many congratulations to @SB2015 and @Grannylorraine for the House Specials!


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> Glad you managed to get some Ted, only asked as was going to try and hunt some down for you! Let me know if there is anything you'd need me to look for though! xx



Thanks Kaylz I may take you up on that. xx


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> I used to use Selsun when I was young, it really makes your head tingle haha



Showing you age Sue never found anything that works like it, mind you I`ve found a lot of things that don`t work.


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Kaylz I may take you up on that. xx


Do feel free and I will try my best xx


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Showing you age Sue never found anything that works like it, mind you I`ve found a lot of things that don`t work.


I used to have a boyfriend with a motorbike and the helmet totally messed up my hair and scalp, Selsun was the only thing that worked, was expensive then and probably still is x


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning all! A ‘meter packaging box’ 6.5mmol/L for me this morning


I hadn’t thought of that.  You are so right, when you flick through Balance, there it is in any advert.
You would think that they could vary this a bit!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I answer ALL the questions on University Challenge. I don’t get any right though!


I managed one of Round Britain Quiz today!  
However it was how many people are in a netball team.


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> I managed one of Round Britain Quiz today!
> However it was how many people are in a netball team.


Is that the one with the really cryptic questions decided upon by a team of people? If so, it reminds me so much of Ted Rogers and his questions on 3-2-1  Unfathomable half the time!


----------



## zoombapup

Better late than never, had a 5.1 this morning. Not a bad start, will check in an hour or so as I had a reasonably big dinner. Hope everyone's doing ok!


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Is that the one with the really cryptic questions decided upon by a team of people? If so, it reminds me so much of Ted Rogers and his questions on 3-2-1  Unfathomable half the time!


I saw Ted Rogers when I was a child at the theatre on the end of the West Pier in Brighton before it was closed and subsequently burned down. I was invited onto the stage, sat on his knee and he gave me sweeties - you couldn’t do that nowadays haha


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.6 this morning, slightly restless night for no reason, must be recovering from the shock of going to Sainsbury's yesterday!
Oh well, won't do that for a while...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Lovely nights sleep and a 6.8.  Got to go to the shop this morning trying to politely avoid anyone else.


----------



## SueEK

8.2 this morning, not impressed with that, don’t know why, possibly because I had a bad night? Running out of shopping again but completely impossible to get a delivery slot, can’t even register. May have to tackle Sainsbury’s after work. Have a good day all, stay in if you can. 
@Michael12421 glad to hear you had a good night. Good luck to you too with the shopping x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 10.6 here! That’s what happens if you forget your night time basal. Oops, haven’t done that in a while.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here.

It’s ‘gorillas in the mist’ here this morning...best take my pocket fog horn out with me this morning. Don’t want to bump into anyone and break the ‘2-metre rule’!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me, seen as some shopping was wrong (majority of it) I'll be searching to try and find some stuff online, also will be on the hunt for soap as starting last bar today and cleaning spray & cheap kitchen roll, cant afford to keep using my precious wipes on the door handles so spray and kitchen roll it will need to be 

Will be giving up raspberries for breakfast in a couple of days and switching to a dollop of peanut butter, fingers crossed it goes well 

Relax and stay safe my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## mikeydt1

back to the highs again with 10.7 better than in the 20's though.  just got to watch that i don't yo yo and go hypo the gliclazide is stronger than what i thought 80mg


----------



## ColinUK

7 on the nose this morning. 
Stay well everyone x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Seem to be getting the hang of the home office blood sugar levels. There that's scuppered it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All it's another 6.5 from me this morning hope you all stay safe and well


----------



## Michael12421

After my 6.8 at 7.46 did nothing but read the news and take a shower. Just got dressed ready to go shopping and decided to test again. 4.1.  Got to eat something now as don't want to be having a hypo whilst out. Or even in come to think about it.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An unexpected and unwarranted 7.5. Who knows! Beautiful morning so far, a fantastic sunrise when I got up at 6.15 ( for the loo) tempted to go downstairs and get my camera out but I’m just not that dedicated obviously. Another Groundhog Day, think I’ve said that before.  Same old, same old. Have a safe day.


----------



## zoombapup

Mornin all, 5.4 this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, so need to be good today.  Trouble with being at home I am eating more, and more carbs than usual.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Is that the one with the really cryptic questions decided upon by a team of people? If so, it reminds me so much of Ted Rogers and his questions on 3-2-1  Unfathomable half the time!


Not the cryptic one, just straight forward answers in this one.  On the cryptic one (and I can’t remember the title of that) I can’t even work out what the answers was after their deliberations!!
I gave up on it.


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning.
Good to hear that things have settled @ColinUK and @Michael12421 

The garden calls today, after spending the day in the attic yesterday making a reversible apron for my niece, who has just got into baking.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*6.2 *this morning. 
And look at that lovely double rainbow, last evening, in that great big window up there. 

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> Not the cryptic one, just straight forward answers in this one.  On the cryptic one (and I can’t remember the title of that) I can’t even work out what the answers was after their deliberations!!
> I gave up on it.


I just checked, and the cryptic one is Round Britain Quiz - perhaps you were listening to Brain of Britain?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.0 today.

I hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a can`t make your mind up weather wise, sunshine over the town clouds over the seafront.

@ColinUK & @Michael12421 Glad to see your figures are under better control.

Off to Lidl`s on my daily walk take care folks & stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Glorious sunshine here and the sounds of summer...mowers.

8.2 @ 6.52am 

Did an M&S shop yesterday with insurance gift card, our shopping centre seems all back to normal, not much you can't get, if anything, all shelves full to bursting. What was all the panic about?


----------



## Bexlee

Morning ......5.1
Have a good day, stay safe


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 6.1 for me today...
I cannot actually believe it, I have an Iceland delivery today!!!

On the other hand, I was just wondering when we might be able to talk about more exciting things than that?

Still staying alive is a very good place to be in the light of those who sadly have not made it.

Stay safe and every blessing,
Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Lovely morning here in Sussex, off to work shortly. I upset the powers that be yesterday so not sure what today will bring. Can’t see the point in being at work for 7 hours when I only have an hours work to do. Too many of us in a small area and all classed as vulnerable, went down like a lead balloon. Don’t mind playing my part at all, just give me a part to play. Anyway a pleasing 5.7 today. Stay safe everyone x


----------



## Baz.

Morning all ,  It was a nice day here as well yesterday so went for a  quick walk , hope you are all okay today and are staying safe and well ,  any way my ready for today is still in the 6's with a 6.1.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone and it’s looking like it’s going to be another glorious one. Another unwarranted 6.5. I am being a good girl, honestly guv! I think I’ll cook, wash, go for a walk and sit in the garden. Just like yesterday. Have a nice day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 house spesh for me today! Redeemed after my basal fiasco yesterday. 
Going for a walk today. Shall we do the route clockwise or anti-clock? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

3.6 for me, looks like clearing kitchen cupboards and sorting my medication and equipment neatly was all too much for me 

Bruce is to tackle lidl, for me the list is bread and surface wipes and a tin of tuna for the Bubbles monster 

His mum off to tackle Tesco, for us theres wipes (if bruce doesn't succeed at lidl) and a jar of Nescafe fingers crossed everything is available!

Superdrug order despatched yesterday, Royal Mail just text to say it's due tomorrow

Spent £20 on Lindt chocolate yesterday too  this whole situation is leaving me completely broke 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.5 here.

Did anyone see the BIG ‘pink’ moon (pink in name only, for some reason) last night? We had cloud cover, so couldn’t see it, boo hoo.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a straight 5 for me..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.5 here.
> 
> Did anyone see the BIG ‘pink’ moon (pink in name only, for some reason) last night? We had cloud cover, so couldn’t see it, boo hoo.


My mum tried to get a couple of pictures but not sure if they came out well, will ask her later and if she got a good one will try and upload it xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.5 for me today and I'm dreading work today. Someone from head office (who probably hasn't even been to our store) has made the decision to increase the amount of people allowed in our store at any one time!!! Social distancing has been difficult now it's going to be worse.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.4* on this beautiful blue-skied sunny morning. 
@Anitram I started a diary (first time since 1961 I think.  ) because I was finding it difficult to remember what I'd been doing the previous days. Maybe that's just senior citizen forgetfulness, but making entries in the diary is another task to do as well.

Stay safe and well and stay at home

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.5 here.
> 
> Did anyone see the BIG ‘pink’ moon (pink in name only, for some reason) last night? We had cloud cover, so couldn’t see it, boo hoo.


I did see it last night, very clear but not pink. Maybe slightly green with holes in it... if I had known, I would have taken it's picture 'say cheese' !


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0

Excellent HS work @Robin, I’m also deciding whether to do my walk clockwise or anti clockwise!

The moon appeared out of the clouds briefly last night it was beautiful. I had a word with her and asked for better times ahead.

I hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.5 for me today and I'm dreading work today. Someone from head office (who probably hasn't even been to our store) has made the decision to increase the amount of people allowed in our store at any one time!!! Social distancing has been difficult now it's going to be worse.


That's not right  Money over the welfare of staff


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I'm joining you in the VIP HS lounge today @Robin - congratulations!


----------



## Bexlee

Northerner said:


> Good morning  I'm joining you in the VIP HS lounge today @Robin - congratulations!
> 
> View attachment 13847


 Congratulations !


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3  silly me had a packet of cheese biscuits and some seriously strong cheese late last night. On the way back from Lidl`s yesterday saw the duck pond had a male and female Mallard paddling away, as I approached the pond they took flight straight at me the female nearly took what`s left of my hair off and dumped what she had in her bowels all over my clean jumper.

Congratulations on HS @Robin & @Northerner.

Stay safe @Stitch147.

Snap on the paperwork @Anitram I decided to sort mine out too, I`ve still got all my paperwork from when I had the garage, finished in 2005.

Stay well folks, stay safe, speak with you later take care.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 5.1 for me today.
Was awoken by the good old RAF Typhoons this morning - just playing I hope

I spent 2 days pulling my study’s apart and cleaning everything then like @Anitram the filling cabinet ....... oooohhh there’s was a lot of irrelevant stuff to shred!!!

Enjoy the sun from your gardens or your regulated walk.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious here.  7.8 @ 6.35am going down already, started low carb yesterday.

Lol at the news, Channel 4 I think, they said just for a change from the virus here are some Ospreys but they'd cleared off!  A nice shot of the nest though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.8 for me today, not sure I deserve that as I ate like I pig yesterday.

Congrats @Robin and @Northerner on your HS today.  

Take care everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Had a 6.0 this morning, but had to squeeze the blood out so I reckon that might have been an issue. But not a biggie as I had some decent food yesterday anyway.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> I just checked, and the cryptic one is Round Britain Quiz - perhaps you were listening to Brain of Britain?


Exactly right.  The Round Britain one is unfathomable to me, with or without the answers.


----------



## SB2015

Very late in parade as I did not get to the iPad first, and then went on the milk run.
Managed a few hours of weaving but now ready for a cuppa.

A 4.4 this morning but with a flat line.  Might try to lift these a little bit to be safe and avoid a disturbed night.

Well done on HS @Northerner and @Robin .

Stay safe @Stitch147 and everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Morning all, glorious here.  7.8 @ 6.35am going down already, started low carb yesterday.
> 
> Lol at the news, Channel 4 I think, they said just for a change from the virus here are some Ospreys but they'd cleared off!  A nice shot of the nest though.


Haha! Yes, I saw that (or rather, I didn't!)


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks everyone. I was out of the way a bit doing Easter displays for our entrance lobby.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Good to see you are getting stable good readings. I hope that means you are also feeling much better

@Michael12421 Concerned that you haven't logged a reading this morning Michael. Please let us know that you are OK. 
I was horrified to read that you lost 3 teeth the other day. That is really awful, Hope they are still not causing you pain and your wounds and bruises are healing. 
Really wish you had continued with those higher readings for a week more. I think you would be much safer aiming to keep them in low double figures even for a couple of weeks after such nasty episodes as you have had.  Please take care of yourself and your four legged friends in these difficult times.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin and @Northerner Congrats to you both for hitting the target this morning. Well done!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  Well its a 5.4 for me this morning and that's even after having a little bit of  an easter egg last night so I'm happy with that  hope everyone has a good day and stay safe and well


----------



## eggyg

I really don’t know why my BGs appear to be so consistently high at the moment ( for me that is) a 7 for me this morning. I don’t feel ill, haven’t over indulged in carbs, going to bed on a reasonable number. Last night was 6.5, pretty perfect I would think. The only thing I can think of is I have been so hot the last few nights and feel like I have tossed and turned all night, therefore not feeling rested at all when I get up. Could that be it does anyone think? I’m reluctant to up my basal just yet. I know they aren’t massive numbers but I feel like I’m playing catch up all day. Sometimes it’s just unfathomable. Groundhog Day again, only excitement is clapping at 8 o’clock tonight. MUST. REMEMBER. TO. NOT. PUT. PJs. ON. TOO. EARLY!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, lovely day here. 6.3 this morning. @eggyg I find if I have a restless night my bg is quite a bit higher and certainly if I am a little stressed, I don’t understand the reasoning behind it but diabetes is a fickle foe.
I am going to do my full weeks shop today, am going to the early session for nhs staff at Sainsbury’s which I haven’t done before so will see how it goes and hope I can get all I need this time. Am going to water jet the back patio today so that should be fun. Will definitely be out again tonight clapping for our front line staff, God bless them for all they are doing. Stay safe everyone xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another afternoon of sorting things yesterday, 6.6 at bedtime and did not want a repeat of yesterday morning so had a digestive which left me with a 5.6 this morning 

Mums still refusing to open the living room window even a crack saying "its oor cald oot there" but its nae, opened one in my room (colder side of the house) and was still sweating in my bed, have no idea what her problem is 
Xx


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  An early rise today.
4.8 and another flat line overnight for me.

Pilates and coffee ‘with’ a friend afterwards.
I think after that the garden will win over sewing/weaving.  
Save that for the weekend when it is going to cool down.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Another afternoon of sorting things yesterday, 6.6 at bedtime and did not want a repeat of yesterday morning so had a digestive which left me with a 5.6 this morning
> 
> Mums still refusing to open the living room window even a crack saying "its oor cald oot there" but its nae, opened one in my room (colder side of the house) and was still sweating in my bed, have no idea what her problem is
> Xx


Morning Kaylz.  I love s bit of fresh air in the house whatever the temperature outside.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  Hypoo at 5am - yes, hy-poo cos SOMEone had laid a big curly one in the middle of the lounge...Bloden? Gwen? Hubby??!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

There's light at the end of the , we just don't know how long the tunnel is.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Yesterday was a sad day for me as my friend David was cremated. I could not of course go to the UK I just put up a photo of the crematorium, poured a glass of whisky and sat in quiet contemplation. I also was a tad ill and yesterdays reading was 27.  I did not eat all day and kept testing and taking corrective doses. Woke to a 14 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning for me.  
Yesterday I got the results of my colonoscopy on March 10th,_ "All polyps removed were benign, Follow up check in 3 years."_ Only one thing to worry about now. 
Our NHS people are heroes and I'll certainly be clapping for them again tonight.

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I really don’t know why my BGs appear to be so consistently high at the moment ( for me that is) a 7 for me this morning. I don’t feel ill, haven’t over indulged in carbs, going to bed on a reasonable number. Last night was 6.5, pretty perfect I would think. The only thing I can think of is I have been so hot the last few nights and feel like I have tossed and turned all night, therefore not feeling rested at all when I get up. Could that be it does anyone think? I’m reluctant to up my basal just yet. I know they aren’t massive numbers but I feel like I’m playing catch up all day. Sometimes it’s just unfathomable. Groundhog Day again, only excitement is clapping at 8 o’clock tonight. MUST. REMEMBER. TO. NOT. PUT. PJs. ON. TOO. EARLY!


I would imagine it's partly due to underlying stress from not being able to escape the situation - certainly I have been feeling that, even though I'm fairly relaxed about the whole isolation business. Also, even if you've been going for your walk each day, you will have been far less active overall recently. I keep telling myself to take a complete 'news holiday' for at least a day or two, but have failed so far in that endeavour!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A two-on-the-trot House Special for me today


----------



## Kaylz

@SB2015 if the situation at the moment was different I'd be asking if I could come and stay with you! I don't know how she manages to sit in here without any windows open as I suffer EVERY day!

Oh for those that read the stainless steel kettle gave up on us, she finally bought a new one from Curry's online last night as I was refusing to pay for yet another appliance, its already been despatched apparently so that's not too bad, I can definitely taste the plastic in my cuppy using the plastic kettle

Got a text from the range this morning telling me the order I placed on the 29th March had finally been despatched, I'd like to see them achieve this though, seems they are travelling back in time! 

xx


----------



## Toucan

5.7 for me this morning - not really deserved as I have been over-eating on the carbs for a couple of days. 

Lovely day today as I look out at the garden coming to life with lots of spring colour. - and some entertainment going on as well, watching my husband chasing the squirrels away -  they just hide and wait until he comes inside then come back again.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.7 on the random number generator today.

Excellent consecutive day HS work @Northerner

 I hope everyone is doing as well as possible. I sound like Old Mr Grace from ‘Are you being served’ -“you’ve all done very well”


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning, almost 11am and still in my pjs, need to get out of this way of thinking.

@Northerner congrats on your HS 2 days running.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> I would imagine it's partly due to underlying stress from not being able to escape the situation - certainly I have been feeling that, even though I'm fairly relaxed about the whole isolation business. Also, even if you've been going for your walk each day, you will have been far less active overall recently. I keep telling myself to take a complete 'news holiday' for at least a day or two, but have failed so far in that endeavour!


I think you’re probably right Alan on both counts. Anxiety and only walking three miles instead of 8! Yesterday I did a measly 1.2 as my back decided to play up! Seems ok today so will try again later. It’s difficult to not keep up with the news as it’s at our finger tips all day now. I’ve stopped watching the daily briefings and just get the edited highlights on the 6 o’clock news.


----------



## Bexlee

@Grannylorraine its 11.22 and I’m still in PJs !!! Once in a while it’s ok surely!

I’ve declared today a day off from the recent house cleaning and sorting and garden jobs and a day of total indulgence of tv watching and book reading. 

Reporting a 5.3 this morning...... levels never been so good.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all.  Glorious here, been weeding. Hurt all over now! 7.4 @ 5.39am have a good day all.


----------



## Snowwy

Good Morning on this Good Friday,
5.7 this morning.

It's Friday, but Sunday's a comin...

Whatever you are doing today, make it count!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Deleted member 25429

After struggling all week and having to adjust my lantus , woke to 6.3 which means it’s moving in the right direction now . Going to enjoy the sun and potter in the garden today after a difficult week .


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning and off out for my daily exercise in a few minutes so that it’s done and dusted before the temperature rises and the covidiots flock to any open space.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. It's very wet. Tried really hard yesterday following crazy readings of late - but I do have an infection - I only ate a small portion of tagliatelli with home-made Ikea type meatballs and sauce and woke to a 4.9.


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning all and happy good friday  my reading today is 5.6  hope everyone has a safe day


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. It's very wet. Tried really hard yesterday following crazy readings of late - but I do have an infection - I only ate a small portion of tagliatelli with home-made Ikea type meatballs and sauce and woke to a 4.9.


Were they flatpack?


----------



## Michael12421

Colin, no, I made everything from scratch.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Struggling to remember the days now  DHL text to say the range order would be delivered tuesday so thankfully I wont be waiting until a Friday 3rd april for my spec wipes!

5.4 today, dont think I've got any tidying or anything left to do today so I may just try and relax for the first day in a while
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. it was so warm here yesterday I didn’t even take a cardi with me on our walk, and I went out and did some gardening in the evening until it was time to clap.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, looks like a promising day, weather wise. A more reasonable 6.3 today. Never got out for my allotted exercise as back still hurting. A tad annoyed about it all really. Ah well, I’ll just have to lounge about on my lounger in the sunshine reading my book. Have a Good a Friday as you can and no sneaking off to your second homes for the Easter weekend!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a bank holiday house special for me.

Must remember not.to turn the work laptop on 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all
4.2 this morning.  A little low but no dips down overnight into hypo land.

Achey this morning after gardening yesterday so a bit of Pilates before I get going today.
Enjoy the sunshine whatever you are doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this morning. 

It's getting harder to remember what day of the week it is.  
Christmas just gone, Santa left me these socks....................... 

.........they've proved to be invaluable recently!
So whenever I'd forgotten to put on my watch, or wasn't within shouting range of an Alexa, all I had to do was slip off my slipper, stare down into my sole and there was the answer.

Have a good Good Friday.

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.5 today, can’t stop eating those carbs, putting it down to comforting food, need to get a grip. Our recycling was collected this morning after 4 weeks, it was very exciting  . Didn’t get around to washing the patio yesterday but did change the beds, wash the car and mow the lawn. Lovely turn out again last night, lots of clapping and cheering and so well deserved. Enjoy your Good Friday, stay safe xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Hope you all have a good Easter weekend. X


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0 

It’s a beautiful sunny morning. I’m going to try a new walking route today like an intrepid explorer!

Have a good Good Friday I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## Toucan

Morning all. Up at 6.7 today, although I ate quite well yesterday I think this may somehow a catch up on a few days of not so good. Anyway, started to keep a food diary again which usually helps me get back in line.

So it's Easter weekend, as for many usually a big family gathering for us so it will be strange.
The up-side is, I won't be anywhere near all of the chocolate temptations.


----------



## Toucan

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Santa left me these socks.......................


Hmm beware - My husband also got these for Christmas and quite often end up with his right foot saying it's Saturday and left foot saying it's Thursday, when it is actually Monday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.0 for me this morning so a bit disappointed, but then I did make a beef  and veg pie yesterday and ate some of the pastry.  Going to finish it up for lunch, but just eat the filling, I made the pastry a bit too short anyway as it was very crumbly.

Have a nice Easter everyone, for me it does not feel right not to be busy baking and preparing for an Easter egg hunt for the grandkids, but going to do them a treasure hunt instead when this is all over.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.1 on another glorious day, got a start of a nice suntan yesterday but still plenty of white bits. Just been for my walk through the park and end up in Lidl`s so got some tinned refreshments. Came across a couple of numpty`s on the way back sat on one of the benches drinking a bottle of sherry each.

Congratulations on your HS @khskel.



ColinUK said:


> Were they flatpack?



Spot on @ColinUK made I larf.

Well done all front line workers we`re very grateful to you. xxx

Try and enjoy your weekend folks take care and stay safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Didn't quite get a three-on-the-trot, 5.3 for me today 

Congratulations on your HS, @khskel!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Lovely sunny day. Just perfect for sitting and enjoying the birds chirping and otherwise total silence. It’ll be odd if we ever get back to normal ..... think it’ll be a different world when we do..... new normals 

Had one of my really awful hypos yesterday afternoon took a while to sort out plenty of jelly babies and not great in the night either more jelly babies.  4.9 currently which is ok but a bit low to function at the moment feel wobbly and shattered.

Have a lovely Easter weekend at home keep the internet busy to see family !


----------



## Kaylz

@Bexlee how awful, hope you feel better soon, also hope you manage to get those levels up a bit and remain stable xx


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> @Bexlee how awful, hope you feel better soon, also hope you manage to get those levels up a bit and remain stable xx



thanks @Kaylz starting to feel a bit more with it. Had some toast and a bit of jam.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening, 7.8 @ 8.04am and I was supposed to go to my second home!  Too ill and depressed though, hope the cat won't be too lonely till crack of dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I have not read any posts yet, so I hope everyone is ok. 

After what has been happening with my BGs the last few days , I an most surprised to report in with a HS this morning though my graph is  as I have the double whammy of a uti and a rather strange cold that is trying it’s hardest to become a chest infection, dad has it too (not the uti ) and we both feel wiped out . I was trying to eat a bit of dinner last night, if I hadn’t had jabbed in the Insulin for it I would have given up because of the effort to feed myself , my arms felt like lead weights, mind you I think it is because they had come out in sympathy with my legs lol
My insulin needs of both Basal and bolus have shot up too . 
Dad started to feel a bit better last night so fingers crossed he’s on the mend now . 
Stay safe everyone .
I am off for some much needed coffee while I get my toaster to burn a couple of slices if toast for me , I haven’t lost my appetite .


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.7 this morning.
@Ljc glad you are feeling a bit better, don't burn the toast too much!

A bit of garden tidy and DIY today for me.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. The sun is still sleeping but rain is forecast again. 7.1 this morning.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Spent most of the early hours in pain. Scanned at 5.15 and it was 16.6 - then realised that my pump cannula had come out.  BG tested and 17.7 - after replacing cannula I injected five units of bolus.  An hour later it is 19.9 with ketones. Hopefully the insulin will start kicking in soon.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Spent most of the early hours in pain. Scanned at 5.15 and it was 16.6 - then realised that my pump cannula had come out.  BG tested and 17.7 - after replacing cannula I injected five units of bolus.  An hour later it is 19.9 with ketones. Hopefully the insulin will start kicking in soon.


Oh dear Amanda, hope you get sorted soon. Much love. X


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A rubbish 7.1, again not deserved at all. I’m just going to ride with my numbers at the moment as I know it’s most probably anxiety related. Dull morning after yesterday’s glorious day. Still haven’t been out walking as back still twinging, it’s annoying the heck out of me! Got some online training to do for my new volunteer role with DUK, so if the sun doesn’t show itself today I’ll get on with that. Have a stay at home Saturday.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All today's reading for me is 5.6 making a weekly average for me this week of 6.5 which is down from 7.5 last week


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me today 

The Range order turned up yesterday, absolutely no need for the huge box it was sent in or the tonnes of thick paper in it but hey ho, only thing left to come now is my 13 bars of Lindt 90%

Hands are feeling a bit better since using Dove argan oil soap so going to log into my Superdrug account and get them to email me when it's back in stock 
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
7.4 this morning. Which isn’t bad as I polished off a Flamineggo from M&S yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Morning all.
> 7.4 this morning. Which isn’t bad as I polished off a Flamineggo from M&S yesterday.


What’s a Flamineggo? A choc flamingo with free Lego?

Morning.  4.2 here.

Glad to hear your hands are better @Kaylz. Nice work @Baz.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me this morning, had a bit of a bad day yesterday.

@Ljc congrats on your HS
@AJLang - hope your your insulin has started to do it thing and your numbers are coming down.  

Take care everyone.  Sending my love to you all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. It’s looking a bit hazy over towards the far ridge. Dare i say it, we need some rain to wash the dust out of the air and restore the clear blue skies. (I know, I know, remember February Floods and be careful what you wish for)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Tackled the ivy at the side of the house yesterday. Better not do too much more as we can't get rid of the stuff at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. 
@Bloden this is a flameggo.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me.  
Bit of a dull day so far, but hey-ho you can't have everything.
To those of you pottering about in the garden or taking legal/lawful exercise take care.
High pollen count in most areas https://www.netweather.tv/weather-forecasts/uk/pollen

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. It’s looking a bit hazy over towards the far ridge. Dare i say it, we need some rain to wash the dust out of the air and restore the clear blue skies. (I know, I know, remember February Floods and be careful what you wish for)


We need rain for our pond, it’s drying up!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.1 today.

I like the look of the Flamineggo hope it tasted good @ColinUK .

I’ll be wearing my new party clothes today to sashay around my approved walk as was booked to do a double act with my sister with slides and witty comments about her husband at his 60th party. Another time hopefully

I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Lovely sunny day. Just perfect for sitting and enjoying the birds chirping and otherwise total silence. It’ll be odd if we ever get back to normal ..... think it’ll be a different world when we do..... new normals
> 
> Had one of my really awful hypos yesterday afternoon took a while to sort out plenty of jelly babies and not great in the night either more jelly babies.  4.9 currently which is ok but a bit low to function at the moment feel wobbly and shattered.
> 
> Have a lovely Easter weekend at home keep the internet busy to see family !


After a wobbly night it is no wonder you feel shattered.
Perhaps a day to enjoy the sun and rest a while, and listen to those birds.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me.
> 
> Tackled the ivy at the side of the house yesterday. Better not do too much more as we can't get rid of the stuff at the moment.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Mr Eggy cleared the summer house out yesterday, it’s just a shed really but with a rattan sofa in, and put it all in the dining room! We figured we’d be using the shed, errr I mean summer house, more than the dining room at this present time!


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  I have not read any posts yet, so I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> After what has been happening with my BGs the last few days , I an most surprised to report in with a HS this morning though my graph is  as I have the double whammy of a uti and a rather strange cold that is trying it’s hardest to become a chest infection, dad has it too (not the uti ) and we both feel wiped out . I was trying to eat a bit of dinner last night, if I hadn’t had jabbed in the Insulin for it I would have given up because of the effort to feed myself , my arms felt like lead weights, mind you I think it is because they had come out in sympathy with my legs lol
> My insulin needs of both Basal and bolus have shot up too .
> Dad started to feel a bit better last night so fingers crossed he’s on the mend now .
> Stay safe everyone .
> I am off for some much needed coffee while I get my toaster to burn a couple of slices if toast for me , I haven’t lost my appetite .


Take care both of you, and I hope that you start to feel better soon.


----------



## SB2015

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Spent most of the early hours in pain. Scanned at 5.15 and it was 16.6 - then realised that my pump cannula had come out.  BG tested and 17.7 - after replacing cannula I injected five units of bolus.  An hour later it is 19.9 with ketones. Hopefully the insulin will start kicking in soon.


That first hours is horrid after a problem.  It is hard to remember the action time of this insulin when you just want those levels down.  I hope they are back on track now, and that the pain has receded.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Good morning folks.  I have not read any posts yet, so I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> After what has been happening with my BGs the last few days , I an most surprised to report in with a HS this morning though my graph is  as I have the double whammy of a uti and a rather strange cold that is trying it’s hardest to become a chest infection, dad has it too (not the uti ) and we both feel wiped out . I was trying to eat a bit of dinner last night, if I hadn’t had jabbed in the Insulin for it I would have given up because of the effort to feed myself , my arms felt like lead weights, mind you I think it is because they had come out in sympathy with my legs lol
> My insulin needs of both Basal and bolus have shot up too .
> Dad started to feel a bit better last night so fingers crossed he’s on the mend now .
> Stay safe everyone .
> I am off for some much needed coffee while I get my toaster to burn a couple of slices if toast for me , I haven’t lost my appetite .


Congratulations on the House Special!  Hope you are both feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Weather woman was claiming it was scorchingly hot glorious sunshine yesterday, but actually it was quite cool here, with hazy sunshine  Think it may be warmer today, probably too warm to do any gardening, so I'd better just sit out in the garden and read my book 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SB2015

4.4 this morning.

Have woken the past few mornings to the dawn chorus. A lovely way to start the day.
Does anyone know why they do all that and then go silent for quite a while?

We will have to fill the pond this morning as it is getting low.  
Tried from the water butt yesterday but that had dried up in this weather.

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Spent most of the early hours in pain. Scanned at 5.15 and it was 16.6 - then realised that my pump cannula had come out.  BG tested and 17.7 - after replacing cannula I injected five units of bolus.  An hour later it is 19.9 with ketones. Hopefully the insulin will start kicking in soon.


I hope your BGs and ketones are ok now .


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. After whacking in a total of 9 units (last lot at 7.15am) at 10am I’m now happily at 8.6 with no ketones  I‘m counting my lucky stars that thanks to the Libre I knew that there was a problem.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a beautiful day, been for my walk but not allowed on the beach. Got rid of a few more white bits yesterday afternoon sun is doing good work on my torso even my toe nails have gone red.

Congratulations on HS @Ljc and hope you feel better soon and dad.

Take care @AJLang and @Bexlee {{{HUGS}}} for you both. 

I`m off for a bit more sunbathing while its available, tale care folks and stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.7 for me today.
> @Bloden this is a flameggo.
> View attachment 13885


Too pretty to eat @ColinUK!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today  Weather woman was claiming it was scorchingly hot glorious sunshine yesterday, but actually it was quite cool here, with hazy sunshine  Think it may be warmer today, probably too warm to do any gardening, so I'd better just sit out in the garden and read my book
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day


It was scorching here in deepest Pembrokeshire - same again today...phew!


----------



## ColinUK

It was yummy


Bloden said:


> Too pretty to eat @ColinUK!



It was yummy!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> It was scorching here in deepest Pembrokeshire - same again today...phew!


It was warmer here today, but not particularly hot. I sat outside reading, but after about an hour it clouded over and became very nippy again  Of course, as soon as I'd given up and taken all my things back indoors the clouds cleared


----------



## SueEK

Forgot to test today. Such a boring day. Picked up fence paint at 8am, started painting and 20 minutes later had to stop as shoulder was beginning to hurt, can’t risk setting that off again. Cleaned the bathroom, shoulder still hurting so sat down with a hot water bottle on it and watched The Greatest Story Ever Told, Half a Sixpence and now Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. OMG I’m fed up with tv. Can’t sit in the garden as have to keep out of the sun and I get bored just sitting there, there’s no pleasing me today. The most exciting thing I’ve done all day is make an egg salad. See you tomorrow folks xx


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all very late today! Woke to a 5.8 at 1030 this morning and had a good stable day after trials of yesterday.

Had a “quiet“ day cleaning the bedroom. Took me and hubby 5 hours - it’s not a massive room! Just a lot of draws to sort through, clothes to try in then put in charity bag, not sure why there was the bother to try on ! 4 rooms done 3 more to go !


----------



## zoombapup

5.5 this morning. Been up and down today just feeling kind of bothered about something and nothing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


----------



## Snowwy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


Congratulations on your HS @Michael12421 and Happy Easter Birthday


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings this glorious Easter morning,
HE IS RISEN!

5.6 for me today,

Have a blessed Easter Day,
Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


Congratulations on the House Special! And Happy Birthday, have a nice day xx


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 this morning, close, but no cigar


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me, my lindt package arrived yesterday, just a heads up, if you've got anything on the way and its being delivered by DPD look your best please, I had no idea they were snapping your.picture on opening your door as proof of delivery and was in my jammies with bottoms tucked into my socks 
Xx


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning and Happy easter sunday my reading this morning is 6.2  Hope you all have a good day and play safe


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning for me.


----------



## Stitch147

A miserable 9.9 for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


¡Felicidades! @Michael12421. No, those bells were definitely for you.  

Morning all. 3.9 here.

Tried to make oat bars yesterday but ended up with granola...I wasn’t surprised. I’m not much of a cook!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, missed by a whisker.
Happy birthday, @Michael12421!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Robin 5.1 for me too.

Gammon joint to cook today. Leftovers should keep us going for a while. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 9.4 here and feeling a bit poorly, dizzy & achey- please go away quickly!

Happy Birthday @Michael12421 and an extra cheer for a House Special 

Have a good day everyone, stay safe and well


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this rather dull Easter Sunday. 7.3. Today not that much different from any other Easter Sunday except I won’t have as many dishes to wash! Happy birthday [USER=26823]@Michael12421 USER], I’ve had a few birthdays on Easter Sunday, most notably my 21st. I went clubbing on the Saturday to celebrate but unknown to me, the clubs all had to close, by law, at midnight! I had to go home relatively sober! Huh! It’s my birthday next Sunday BTW! Have as good as day as possible. Stay home and eat chocolate, 85% of course!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.9 *this morning. 
Absolutely loved last night's Channel 4's screening of the Dame Vera Lynn classic "We'll Meet Again". Set in the dark days of The Blitz, when everyone spoke with plums in their mouths, men were "old boys" or "chaps", women were "old gals" and "a nice cup of tea" was the universal panacea for all life's ills and difficulties. 
 I particularly loved the lyrics of the song, Be like The Kettle And Sing.
_"When all the skies are grey and It's a rainy day_​_Think of the birdies in spring_​_When you're up to your neck in hot water_​_Be like the kettle and sing."_​
Stay safe and well and be like the kettle and sing.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Michael on this Easter Sunday. Congratulations on the HS. Hope you have a little treat to celebrate xx


----------



## SueEK

Beautiful morning here. 6.5 today. Not sure what to do today, I have loads of things I could do, ironing, cleaning windows, painting the fence but shoulder still aching so bit reluctant to do any of it. Maybe just the ironing, decisions decisions!!! Enjoy your Easter Sunday xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 for me today, so pleased with that.  It is mine and hubbies 34th wedding anniversary today and my parents 62nd wedding anniversary.  Not going to be quite the day we had planned, but at least hubby is not at work today so we can spend the day together and the sun is still shinning.


Congratulation on your HS and Happy Birthday @Michael12421.

Happy Easter everyone, stay as safe as you can, sending my love to each and everyone of you.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on another glorious day, not much to report other than ordered my Grandkids prezzies from Amazon to arrive on the wrong date.

Happy birthday @Michael12421 & congratulations on HS.

More sunbathing today maybe a walk along the sea front too, take care and stay safe folks.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.3 for me today, so pleased with that.  It is mine and hubbies 34th wedding anniversary today and my parents 62nd wedding anniversary.  Not going to be quite the day we had planned, but at least hubby is not at work today so we can spend the day together and the sun is still shinning.
> 
> 
> Congratulation on your HS and Happy Birthday @Michael12421.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone, stay as safe as you can, sending my love to each and everyone of you.


Happy anniversary to you both and your parents. Our middle daughter is, hopefully, getting married on our Ruby Wedding Anniversary in July. It’s a great honour for us that they chose to honour us by marrying on that day. Of course it may not happen but it’s all systems go as if it is, invites have gone out so fingers crossed please everyone.


----------



## Amigo

A rare visit on this thread to say Happy Easter to everyone x

Lots of celebrations today on here including my hubbie’s birthday. Might stay in for a change! I’ve nearly mastered crawling up walls as I approach my 5th week in isolation. Will soon reach the ceiling! 

Anyway a 5.7 for me.


----------



## Ditto

Happy Easter and congrats everybody for various things.  

7.8 @ 6.54am 

We missed We'll Meet Again last night as it's not listed in our tv mag.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.3 for me today, so pleased with that.  It is mine and hubbies 34th wedding anniversary today and my parents 62nd wedding anniversary.  Not going to be quite the day we had planned, but at least hubby is not at work today so we can spend the day together and the sun is still shinning.
> 
> 
> Congratulation on your HS and Happy Birthday @Michael12421.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone, stay as safe as you can, sending my love to each and everyone of you.


Congratulations to both you and your parents, hope you can enjoy your day x


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Forgot to post this morning  6.4 for me 

Happy Easter! 



And a very Happy birthday to @Michael12421 !  Congratulations on your House Special!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone 
I haven’t got a BG reading as not done one since my new diagnoses and anyway am awaiting some strips. Think it’s wise to keep a little eye on things as my last hba1c was 54 which is higher than the 50/52 that I had at my surgery a year ago. 

Anyway I just want to wish everyone a Happy Easter  
we’ve gorgeous weather here in Norwich. And I’m actually not working today so making the most of it in the garden. 
sending best wishes to you all xx


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 5.2!  It was nice of the church bells to ring at midnight to usher in my 77th birthday today. OH,wait a minute, it's Easter Sunday, well, one can dream.


Happy Birthday.
Dream all you like.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower feel better soon my lovely xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 Congratulations! 
The only thing I wanted for my birthday was an House Special. Sadly it didn't happen and 2 months later I still haven't achieved one..... but I am so, so happy that you got one! It's about time the DF brought you a present instead of playing dirty tricks on you. Many happy returns both as regards your Birthday and the HS. I hope you are able to celebrate in some way..... maybe another glass of that malt!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, missed by a whisker.
> Happy birthday, @Michael12421!


Snap. So close to the HS.

Spent the morning in the pond getting out


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.3 for me today, so pleased with that.  It is mine and hubbies 34th wedding anniversary today and my parents 62nd wedding anniversary.  Not going to be quite the day we had planned, but at least hubby is not at work today so we can spend the day together and the sun is still shinning.
> 
> 
> Congratulation on your HS and Happy Birthday @Michael12421.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone, stay as safe as you can, sending my love to each and everyone of you.


I hope that you are able to celebrate in some way today.
It is definitely one you will remember.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> A rare visit on this thread to say Happy Easter to everyone x
> 
> Lots of celebrations today on here including my hubbie’s birthday. Might stay in for a change! I’ve nearly mastered crawling up walls as I approach my 5th week in isolation. Will soon reach the ceiling!
> 
> Anyway a 5.7 for me.


Lovely to see you here. You’ve been missed.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Lovely to see you here. You’ve been missed.



Thanks eggy, I’ve been following everyone’s progress from afar from time to time and have kept up to date. Always enjoy your posts


----------



## Bexlee

Happy Easter one and all. A 5.8 today. May (Will!!)!indulge in a little chocolate later 

Happy birthday @Michael12421
Happy anniversary @Grannylorraine 
I’ll watch out for Dpd deliveries @Kaylz !!!

Hope you’ve all had a good day. I’ve just lead the lamb to the oven - I’m looking forward to a roast so I can pretend it’s all normal out there just for a little while ...... well as normal as Spider-Man delivering Easter eggs to my nephews this morning ..... a charity thing in Sheffield for all those children who have a rainbow in the window. The boys were in heaven! My toddler niece wasn’t as impressed as her brothers, she wanted to know what had been done with the Easter bunny !!!


----------



## TotallyAverage

Happy Easter everyone!

Woke up on a 5.9 today, and this being my first morning with a Libre I quickly found out that the dawn phenomenon that I previously believed didn't affect me is actually very much a thing! As I rose to 8.1 in just 10 minutes!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Did not have  an overly indulgent birthday and woke to a 3.1.


----------



## ColinUK

So considering I completely forgot to take my metformin yesterday I’m not upset with waking up to an 8.3 today.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Did not have  an overly indulgent birthday and woke to a 3.1.


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all well what can I say not sure why or how but this morning reading is 4.1 which is low for me and whole body feels like jelly  ,  hope you all have a safe day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.3 this morning.
Much cooler today and quite breezy, not a shorts day I am afraid.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

4.5 this morning, I'll be on an online hunt for some lightbulbs and some dove soap today, that soap is amazing! I do have an email thing set up for when superdrug hopefully get it back in stock in the warehouse as I want to have a few in seen as it's doing my hands wonders, as for the bulbs the living room one gave up yesterday and the only ones mum had in the cupboard were the energy saving ones which aren't quite bright enough for me in the morning when injecting
Hope your all well 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.0 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all.
Feeling really good today, partly because it's another sunny blue skied morning and mostly because I've just finished the fiendish AZED crossword in yesterday's Grauniad.   
Oh, and I'm claiming 98.07692307692308% of a House Special  (*5.1*) 

Enjoy the good weather (if you have some) safely.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 again! Definitely going to be cooler today, and potentially frosty tonight, don’t leave those tender seedlings out!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Cleaned the guttering out yesterday which was a satisfying job. Gammon roast for tea which was very nice.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Morning all.
> Feeling really good today, partly because it's another sunny blue skied morning and mostly because I've just finished the fiendish AZED crossword in yesterday's Grauniad.
> Oh, and I'm claiming 98.07692307692308% of a House Special  (*5.1*)
> 
> Enjoy the good weather (if you have some) safely.
> 
> Dez


Don’t let Priti Patel try and read that number out!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this Bank Holiday which has lasted three weeks! A drum roll please, @khskel you must have one knocking about somewhere!  A 5.5! Hurray! Just scrolled back through my meter and in the last whole calendar month I’ve only had three walking numbers in the fives! Going to celebrate by, hmmm.....staying in! Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Toucan

Kaylz said:


> I'll be on an online hunt for some lightbulbs and some dove soap today, that soap is amazing!


Hi Kaylz, I just got a delivery of Dove soaps from Wilko on-line (wish I could share them with you!). I am sure they will do light bulbs as well. Delivery was 5 days from order.


----------



## Toucan

6.0 today. Still need to focus on getting the carbs down.
Well that ice-cream tub that was in the freezer is empty now, and no way to get another one for a while, so that temptation is out of the way.
First barbie of the year last night, and a nice change to enjoy eating outside.


----------



## SB2015

4.2 this morning.

Woken in the night with rattling windows that were still open, as well as remembering that the umbrella was still up in the garden.  Definitely a day for weaving as it looks really cold out there now.

Enjoy whatever you do today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today and it's back to work. Hoping for a quiet day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 dunno quick NR adjustment down to 5.7. Cloudy/sunny day at the moment with a strong wind tree tops are break dancing, take a walk to Lidl`s a bit later incorporated in my daily exercise. Sharps bin has just been swapped and have left two 5 litres instead of one are they trying to tell me something.



Snowwy said:


> Much cooler today and quite breezy, not a shorts day I am afraid.



Every day is a shorts day down here @Snowwy.

Hope you and your parents had a good anniversary yesterday @Grannylorraine.

Hope all goes well at work @Stitch147 stay safe.

Everyone else stay safe too folks, hope you can make the most of the day, take care.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 6.2 today which is not too terrible after a bit of a chocolate binge yesterday, well it was Easter

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.3 after an indulgent day yesterday which included some homemade apple cake and some mini eggs, whoops they were hubbies as well oh and hot cross buns.

Don't think I'll be sitting outside today, although might risk a half hour with a coat on, but different to my shorts and straps top I had on yesterday.

After a week's shutdown at work at least I have some routine tomorrow of working, luckily from home.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. 6.3 this morning.

cool and now dry a day for reading and suffering more star wars dvds - hubby wants watch all 10 before the ‘new’ one released on dvd / sky box office today. He’s watched 6. Murder mystery or thriller yes - Star Wars no!!! At least it keeps him quiet. Have a good day


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.3 after an indulgent day yesterday which included some homemade apple cake and some mini eggs, whoops they were hubbies as well oh and hot cross buns.
> 
> Don't think I'll be sitting outside today, although might risk a half hour with a coat on, but different to my shorts and straps top I had on yesterday.
> 
> After a week's shutdown at work at least I have some routine tomorrow of working, luckily from home.


I enjoyed the flexibility of working from home.  Emails in PJs before I showered.  

The only thing I found was that it was hopeless if I had a jigsaw on the go.  I would tell myself I will just put in a couple of pieces whilst I have a coffee!!  Half an hour later, I was still puzzling over a piece.  I just had to make up the time later as the work still needed doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Toucan said:


> Hi Kaylz, I just got a delivery of Dove soaps from Wilko on-line (wish I could share them with you!). I am sure they will do light bulbs as well. Delivery was 5 days from order.


Thanks, had a look but unfortunately not the soap I'm after, bulbs are a bit pricey too especially as they want a fiver for delivery    hopefully Superdrug have the soap real soon as I get free delivery on orders of £10 with them and as for bulbs I'll keep searching lol, thanks though! xx


----------



## zoombapup

So, 5.8 for me this morning. Currently doing well enough though, I do forget to test as often as usual though.


----------



## Jodee

I've lost the will, back on chocolate it being easter an all, + bread and other carbs.  Well until my next achieveable delivery slot that is.  Didn't measure this morning and yesterday BF breakfast 5.3,  BF lunch 5.8 - before evening meal 6.8

Keep well and stay safe every one.

@Michael12421   I didn't know that has stopped dog walking, is that UK?  Walking up and down inside and in the garden if you have one.  Hope things change soon for everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Toucan said:


> 6.0 today. Still need to focus on getting the carbs down.
> Well that ice-cream tub that was in the freezer is empty now, and no way to get another one for a while, so that temptation is out of the way.
> First barbie of the year last night, and a nice change to enjoy eating outside.


I made the mistake of buying ice cream the first day I saw ant in the shops. It was delicious but I won’t be buying it again soon as it’s not like it was when I was a kid... it just doesn’t last. No idea why!


----------



## Ditto

We can buy ice cream from our regular ice cream man, but I'm thinking "Would you like raspberry, sprinkles or Covid with that?" 

7.9 @ 6.21am


----------



## grovesy

Jodee said:


> I've lost the will, back on chocolate it being easter an all, + bread and other carbs.  Well until my next achieveable delivery slot that is.  Didn't measure this morning and yesterday BF breakfast 5.3,  BF lunch 5.8 - before evening meal 6.8
> 
> Keep well and stay safe every one.
> 
> @Michael12421   I didn't know that has stopped dog walking, is that UK?  Walking up and down inside and in the garden if you have one.  Hope things change soon for everyone.


Micheal is in rural Spain.


----------



## ColinUK

8.3 again this morning. 
Hope everyone has a good day today xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.7 for me today.
After yesterdays 'no shorts' day I am hopeful for later in the week. Having said that, it was still 84 in the summer house.  nice...  

Every blessing,
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  hope your are all as well as can be , today's reading for me is 6.2,   I'm not sure if it still from yesterday but my body still feels like a little bit of jelly not as bad as yesterday but it still there


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Must confess that I was not looking forward to take my readings this morning. Yesterday having a surfeit of leeks and potatoes I made Vichyssoise and I purchased a large rustic-type loaf. Succumbed to eating all of the soup and a large chunk of the bread.  Woke however to a 5.0.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Finally, after some near misses!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.8 for moi, ordered a lock and pour Cereal storage container last night for my oats, much better than digging a spoon into a tub and transferring to the bowl on the scales, hopefully Bruce's mum will be able to get my oats today in the other town!

Bruce has decided not to go back to work yet, he looked at the buses with these special timetables running and 5 days work would mean him getting 20 buses!  hes to go to the chemist tomorrow to pick up a stronger inhaler

Enjoy your same day again 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!  5.0 for me.

Another day, another dog walk, another day at the essay coalface.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here! Finally, after some near misses!


Congratulations on your house special!  xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here! Finally, after some near misses!


Congratulations!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and so close with a 5.1 for me .

Back to the home office today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Robin - congrats on your HS.

@Amigo - was nice to see a post from you, hope you are doing ok in these challenging times.

5.5 for me, but had potatoes for dinner last night.  Managed to run3 miles around my small garden, didn't even attempt to count the laps.

Back at work today after the Easter shutdown, so got to make the long journey from the sofa to the dinning table, but that does put me nearer the kettle for coffee.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* this morn. 
Same clear blue sunny sky as yestermorning - only difference, it's 5 deg C lower. 

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this beautiful, frosty morning. My little sojourn into the fives didn’t last long. 6.2 today. And, @Robin you may be jealous of my reed bunting but I’m jealous of your 5.2 ( congrats anyways).  @Michael12421 your vichyssoise sounds good, I was thinking of leek and potato soup yesterday as we have some leeks in the garden to pull up, I prefer it hot though! Have a nice day everyone. I’m going for a walk! Stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

I dislike cold soups too - especially gazpacho which, considering where I live, is tantamount to treason - I ate it hot too.


----------



## Toucan

Oh dear 7.0 for me this morning, and can't really think of a reason for this. Hope it isn't the sign of an infection starting.
Dis more exercise than usual, and fairly standard easting. Hopefully just one of those blips.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Off to work soon.


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning.
Congrats @Robin in HS

Sun is out.  Pilates (inside as it is still cold) and ‘meet’ for coffee.
A little more weaving today.
Hope the essay progresses well today @Bloden


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Must confess that I was not looking forward to take my readings this morning. Yesterday having a surfeit of leeks and potatoes I made Vichyssoise and I purchased a large rustic-type loaf. Succumbed to eating all of the soup and a large chunk of the bread.  Woke however to a 5.0.


Sounds delicious Michael and didn't do your numbers any harm!


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon on a very overcast and windy day 4.8 for my troubles. Went for my walk this morning and called in at Lidl`s just a small queue controlled by security, I think/know I overdone the sunbathing after this mornings ablutions I noticed what I thought was dry skin turned out to be my scalp and forehead was peeling. My time as a snake has just started so if anybody has any rodents spare PM me and I`ll tell you were to send them.

Congratulations @Robin on HS.

Heads up to @Grannylorraine for keeping up her running in the garden, well done.

Take care my friends it *will* go on longer but not forever, unity is what we need and as a forum I believe we have that, stay safe folks.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks .. I haven’t read any posts yet. I hope all is well with everyone.
Dad and I though we were getting over it, till it  came back and said hi did you miss me.
I woke up this morning feeling better than I have but still very tired .
My insulin needs are still high .


----------



## Michael12421

good morning. 6.6 which is a bit puzzling.  Must try harder.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All it's a 6.6 reading for me this morning  , hope you all have the best day possible and play safe


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce’s mum managed to get 2 boxes of Quaker jumbo oats 1kg so that’s me got oats for nearly 2 months, haven’t heard about my new storage container for them leaving yet, she couldn’t get Tesco digestive biscuits for me (as many of you know my go-to when I’m a bit on the low side at bedtime) so she picked up Ms Molly’s (exclusive to Tesco) 19p cheaper! Only 31p a pack!

Anyway 6.9 for me today, unsure why but hey ho

@Ljc I hope you guys recover fully soon and you both start feeling much better 

@Michael12421 not sure why you seem a tad disappointed as its perfectly acceptable 
Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

More of the same on the home office front today. At least I get a view of the woodpecker on the peanut feeder from time to time. 

Keep safe and sane everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here! Dropped half a unit of basal last night because I’d been for a long walk. So ended up rising from 6.9 at bedtime.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 this morning, so pleased with that, had terrible craving for sugar last night so just had a few blueberries to try and take the edge off of that.

@Kaylz - Molly's are basically Tesco value products, they rebranded them with names, same as their fruit and veg with a farm name rather than having it all branded as value.  For me if it tastes the same and the nutrition values are still ok for you, then what's in a name, I have their cheapest yogurt as it is 30p cheaper a pot and tastes exactly same and nutritionally is almost (not quite) identical to their own brand own. 

Take care and love to you all.


----------



## ColinUK

8.5


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine basically the same carb wise as the 50p Tesco ones give or take 0.1g or so lol, yeah I have found I prefer the cheaper brands of digestives 
Got some Coop peanut butter that's good but going to try Lidl's own stuff as it's 65p cheaper a jar! should be just as good though, if not better
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Only entry in my diary "Re-cycle day" I must get out more. Oh wait!, I can't. 
*4.1* for me this morning. 

LOL @Kaylz and @Grannylorraine you two could have your own TV show - "Eat Well for Less for Diabetics?" 

Stay safe and well and stay at home.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL @Kaylz and @Grannylorraine you two could have your own TV show - "Eat Well for Less for Diabetics?"


I'd be up for that!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Looks like another sunny one, although it's still cool if you're not in direct sunlight


----------



## SB2015

4.0 this morning, but caught it just in time.
A yo yo night after mistiming Bolus for last nights meal.

Hope you both continue to feel better today @Ljc 

Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on a can`t make your mind up weather day, strong wind up sea is roaring like a gud un. Halo wave cleaning day today cooking a whole chicken don`t arf make a mess, not much to report today but glad to be amongst friends.

Sorry you and dad are still unwell @Ljc {{{HUGS}}}.

Lock down for a while yet but cope we will, take care folks stay safe.

PS congratulations to Captain Tom who has just passed the £5 million NHS donation mark.


----------



## eggyg

Ooh I’m very late. I thought I’d been on but I obviously got distracted. So much to do and no time to do it! Not! A very nice 6. Happy with that. A much nicer day so far, I was tempted to light my newly  rattled through fire yesterday. But just put a jumper on instead. Off for a different walk after lunch, well it’s the same really but the other way round! Otherwise, nowt exciting happening in Eggyland. Have a safe day.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.0 again for me, being stupid with Easter chocolate. Glorious here so I'm in the garden. Went shopping yesterday and bought a mask for 2 quid. Think I was fleeced but I was so surprised to be offered.  Here, have a laugh, my photos are working again...


----------



## Snowwy

Oops! Where has the day gone... 
I had a 5.9 at 5 am and then had to steel myself for an Aldi run. Anyway recovered from that and DIY and now residing in the summerhouse where it is 90! 
I have an obligatory port and lemon and just catching up!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
It seems the DF are in mischief mode today!
After a dissapointing evening score and a restless night, I managed to turn in my second ever 5.2!
No logic at all here...
Still I will take it and wish you all the very best that this day can offer.
It's a new day, we haven't had this one before and we won't get it again.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All my reading for today is 5.8  .  hope you all have a good safe day today


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all, and what an amazing sunrise I am experiencing. I’ve already been up the garden, climbed onto the compost bin and have taken some photos.  I’m joining @Snowwy on the restless night step but unfortunately not on the HS. Congrats BTW. 6.5 for me today. Legs a bit achy after a long ( mostly) riverside walk. It was so tranquil and for a few short hours it felt things were back to normal. It was nice to get away from it all. Back to reality today though but looking forward to my weekly night out......to clap! Hope you’re all joining in too. Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.9 for me this morning, have to text my dad's GF a list of stuff I'm needing tonight, not much really, kit kats, tuna, surface wipes as Lidl still haven't had any and although I'm signed up to be notified by email at The Rangr when they are in stock it may be a while as been over a week already, antiseptic wipes as only have a couple left and Moser Roth from Aldi, small list and I'm hopeful its correct this time but most of all I get everything, fingers crossed 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Good morning.  4.9 here.
Forget gardening as a major cause of hypos, writing essays is lethal! Consequently (a big essay word!) my basal is down to a record low.

Clap hard tomite!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.2 although this is a new sensor which seems to be slightly on the low side. Post cat feeding 5.0 so all's well.

Bin day! Ah the excitement

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Not too bad, I went to bed on 9.1 having treated a gardening hypo earlier in the evening, (I was doing battle with an overgrown shrub, the shrub won).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 12 today but I am not ashamed as I ate far too much for dinner because:-
After 6 days my doctor finally called me. I had run out completely of essential medicines and he fixed it. I went to the pharmacy. who had denied them to me 6 days ago, and they were all there. 
My only true friend messaged me to apologize for missing my birthday but offered to do any shopping I might need and to assure me that, once we are permitted to drive, he will come and replace or recharge my car battery.
I went to the bank as I was running very short of cash and got some money via the ATM which is usually emptied shortly after being replenished as all the banks here are closed.
So, all in all a highly successful day worthy of a celebration hence the reading this morning.
It's strange isn't it that in times of adversity the simplest of events can bring so much pleasure?


----------



## ColinUK

8.5 this morning.
Lost my job yesterday. C’est la vie.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> 8.5 this morning.
> Lost my job yesterday. C’est la vie.


Hitting the 'like' button doesn’t seem appropriate. Commiserations, Colin.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh Colin I am sorry. No doubt that this is going to happen to so many people, not that it is any consolation to you.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK so very sorry to hear this. I hope life picks up for you soon and you end up with an even better job.
6.2 for me this morning which I don’t deserve. I am eating so many carbs, can’t seem to sort myself out at the moment. Have been sleeping most afternoons so I know it is affecting me. Must try harder is my motto of the day. Work has been better this week. More work coming through from the doctors as we are now taking some of their work off them so at least I feel useful.
Stay safe everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK that is bad news. I'd start right away and update my CV and start blitzing the recruitment agencies. These are strange times but there may be strange opportunities out there for you.

*4.2* this morning. 
Had an unexpected call yesterday, from my DSN, just to let me know that my review would obviously be delayed and to let me know I wasn't being forgotten. How nice!!  She sounded really impressed when I told my last 3 months waking averages were 5.3, 5.1 and 5.0 and said she wished all of her patients were like me (*BLUSH!!*).
I told her how much I appreciated all the work she and her colleagues were doing in these awful times and that I'd be clapping extra hard for her tonight. 

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## Toucan

ColinUK said:


> Lost my job yesterday. C’est la vie


Sorry to hear this Colin, sadly it is happening to many people just now. Maybe a chance to take a bit of 'time out' and lets hope for better times ahead.


----------



## Toucan

5.7 today so just crept back into the 5's again and need to make sure I stay there this time. 

Just been watching the NHS fundraising item on breakfast TV on 99 year old Captain Tom Moore, who has now raised £12millon+ for NHS charities. What an inspiration he is.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@ColinUK - so sorry to hear this.  

5.1 for me today as I had a much better day carb wise yesterday and did another 3 mile back garden run, and knocked 5 mins off of Monday's run time.  Will almost be at my normal pace soon, however my back garden is almost flat and no waiting to cross roads factored in, so not a true reflection, but taking into account how many many times I am turning around, it might even itself out.  As it is so boring running around and around I don't think I could do a long distance, so going to try on working on speed, especially as I am only seconds from the sofa if I feel I have pushed too hard.

@Kaylz - can you recommend a good hand cream please, my hands are so cracked and sore, it is hurting to type on my keyboard, I am using my normal Neutrogena, Norwegian Formula one regularly throughout the day, but it is doing nothing.


----------



## Ditto

Anitram said:


> Anyone remember Brexit?


 LOL. Anybody remember Prince Andrew?! And what about Mr Motivator? He's on a roll isn't he? I like him. It's an ill wind...

A 9 for me. Pathetic. I'm pathetic. My step-dad was right when he told me at 14 that I would eat myself to death. The rotten old B. I'm gutted to prove him right. Why can't I be organised and sensible like y'all?  I had 3 margy toasts with two boiled eggs at midnight but if Mum hadn't said she was hungry (we read till late) I wouldn't have succumbed. I'm so suggestible.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ditto said:


> LOL. Anybody remember Prince Andrew?! And what about Mr Motivator? He's on a roll isn't he? I like him. It's an ill wind...
> 
> A 9 for me. Pathetic. I'm pathetic. My step-dad was right when he told me at 14 that I would eat myself to death. The rotten old B. I'm gutted to prove him right. Why can't I be organised and sensible like y'all?  I had 3 margy toasts with two boiled eggs at midnight but if Mum hadn't said she was hungry (we read till late) I wouldn't have succumbed. I'm so suggestible.



Ditto, you are not pathetic, please do not say that about yourself, you are struggling, I have eaten far more carbs over the last few weeks than I had for the past year.  Give yourself some kindness, and if you can't I will.  You are caring for your mum, you come on here and be supportive to all of us, that doesn't sound like someone who is pathetic to me, it says a caring person who is having a tough time themselves.

Take care my love.


----------



## SB2015

4.4 after a big wobble in the night.  Low hypo (no essay to use an excuse @Bloden ) and then no controlled response as with hypo brain I used a mix of  test kit and Libre results. Big rebound after stuffing in JBs.  It must have been that there were some green ones in there!!  However managed to get back on target.

Sorry to hear about your news about your job @ColinUK.  I hope it is only temporary.
@Ditto remember that  Diabetes has no memory.  So today is just another day.
Glad to have the stuck record of good weather @Anitram. 
 Gardening again today before the cold weather hits

Take care one and all.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine may I ask firstly which soap you are currently using? 
At the moment I'm using Lacura glycerin stuff you get from Aldi's only and then I'll be onto a Superdrug one but unfortunately they discontinued it just after I bought it last week but the Aldi stuff does me well 
Xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.3 for me better than the 2.6 yesterday morning


----------



## Bexlee

@ColinUK sorry to hear your news.

6.4 today. Had a lovely call from the DSN at the hospital (was supppaed to have appointment today but had email 3-4 weeks ago saying they’d ring us at appointment time) who was very pleased with my libre readings - is it just me or is anyone else amazed with technology and that the hospital can look at our readings and suggest things .......and even praise us ! Bless them they’re working hard

Have a good day


----------



## Amigo

Morning fellow cell mates, it’s a 6.6 for me. This is my 5th week in exile and cabin fever is setting in. Are we there yet?


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> LOL. Anybody remember Prince Andrew?! And what about Mr Motivator? He's on a roll isn't he? I like him. It's an ill wind...
> 
> A 9 for me. Pathetic. I'm pathetic. My step-dad was right when he told me at 14 that I would eat myself to death. The rotten old B. I'm gutted to prove him right. Why can't I be organised and sensible like y'all?  I had 3 margy toasts with two boiled eggs at midnight but if Mum hadn't said she was hungry (we read till late) I wouldn't have succumbed. I'm so suggestible.


Totally agree with @Grannylorraine . I too am eating badly at the moment, can’t seem to get my act in gear, we are living in unusual times, think we need to be kind to ourselves.  Your dad was wrong, you are a lovely person, always kind and caring and honest as the day is long and we all love you for it. You take good care of yourself because we do too x


----------



## SueEK

Amigo said:


> Morning fellow cell mates, it’s a 6.6 for me. This is my 5th week in exile and cabin fever is setting in. Are we there yet?


Not yet Amigo but we will get there soon. As long as we are all in one piece we will have done well x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> LOL. Anybody remember Prince Andrew?! And what about Mr Motivator? He's on a roll isn't he? I like him. It's an ill wind...
> 
> A 9 for me. Pathetic. I'm pathetic. My step-dad was right when he told me at 14 that I would eat myself to death. The rotten old B. I'm gutted to prove him right. Why can't I be organised and sensible like y'all?  I had 3 margy toasts with two boiled eggs at midnight but if Mum hadn't said she was hungry (we read till late) I wouldn't have succumbed. I'm so suggestible.


This really upsets me .. why are people so horrible


----------



## Snowwy

@ColinUK sorry to hear, it does happen I'm afraid but I guess you don't really want to hear that.

I guess your main thoughts might be, how am I going to manage? what do I do now? and I must make sure that I look after my health and wellbeing. 

Take care and keep us posted as it is so easy to withdraw at times like this.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry to hear that @ColinUK. Life can be pretty s**t at times.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> LOL. Anybody remember Prince Andrew?! And what about Mr Motivator? He's on a roll isn't he? I like him. It's an ill wind...
> 
> A 9 for me. Pathetic. I'm pathetic. My step-dad was right when he told me at 14 that I would eat myself to death. The rotten old B. I'm gutted to prove him right. Why can't I be organised and sensible like y'all?  I had 3 margy toasts with two boiled eggs at midnight but if Mum hadn't said she was hungry (we read till late) I wouldn't have succumbed. I'm so suggestible.


Believe you me we aren’t all paragons of virtue! Food is a big comforter for lots of us. It’s yummy and makes us feel good when we feel low. Never apologise to us. Take care. X


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> @ColinUK - so sorry to hear this.
> 
> 5.1 for me today as I had a much better day carb wise yesterday and did another 3 mile back garden run, and knocked 5 mins off of Monday's run time.  Will almost be at my normal pace soon, however my back garden is almost flat and no waiting to cross roads factored in, so not a true reflection, but taking into account how many many times I am turning around, it might even itself out.  As it is so boring running around and around I don't think I could do a long distance, so going to try on working on speed, especially as I am only seconds from the sofa if I feel I have pushed too hard.
> 
> @Kaylz - can you recommend a good hand cream please, my hands are so cracked and sore, it is hurting to type on my keyboard, I am using my normal Neutrogena, Norwegian Formula one regularly throughout the day, but it is doing nothing.


Do you know anyone who does Tropic? Not sure if it can be just bought online. They do a hand cream in a green tube. Think it’s called hand food. It’s quite pricy at £12 I think. But is very good to put on before bed with some cotton gloves on. It smells good too. I’m using Sanctuary Velvety hand cream, thats really good too.  I’m digging out all those Christmas/birthday presents I’ve never used. Good old Nivea too. Nothing lasts long unfortunately when you’re washing your hands all the time.


----------



## eggyg

Well, that’s a first. Last on yesterday and first on today. A reverse of when I was young. First at a party and last to leave. Ahh, those were the days! Anyhoo, I digress. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN! To be expected, as Mr Eggy made rhubarb crumble, our own rhubarb, and homemade custard last night and forced me to eat it! I just can’t say no to that man!   TBF. I felt dreadful afterwards, definitely can’t tolerate that amount of carbs anymore.
TGIF, not really, as a retiree everyday was the same even before lockdown. I only know what day it is as it is on the left hand corner of my iPad. Have a “ good” day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.7 this morning...
I am getting a bit worried that I am quite often 'first' on here !
What does that say about my life   
Anyway completed a 1000 piece jigsaw which has taken me a week.
Bought it in a Charity shop a few days before lockdown... who knew.
It's called Christmas 2000 and was mainly blue and black with lit up bits - a bit like doing the one that's all baked beans.
Oh and there was no picture apart from a little one on the side.
It turned out to be just under a metre long!
Now considering who to give it to as punnishment !

Have a good day all,
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Well, that’s a first. Last on yesterday and first on today. A reverse of when I was young. First at a party and last to leave. Ahh, those were the days! Anyhoo, I digress. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN! To be expected, as Mr Eggy made rhubarb crumble, our own rhubarb, and homemade custard last night and forced me to eat it! I just can’t say no to that man!   TBF. I felt dreadful afterwards, definitely can’t tolerate that amount of carbs anymore.
> TGIF, not really, as a retiree everyday was the same even before lockdown. I only know what day it is as it is on the left hand corner of my iPad. Have a “ good” day.


You sneaked on while I was writing the epistle   
Gotta love it!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,  today's reading for me is a 5.6 so another one in the 5's range I'm doing well this week.  Hope you all have the best day possible and stay safe and well


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> 5.7 this morning...
> I am getting a bit worried that I am quite often 'first' on here !
> What does that say about my life
> Anyway completed a 1000 piece jigsaw which has taken me a week.
> Bought it in a Charity shop a few days before lockdown... who knew.
> It's called Christmas 2000 and was mainly blue and black with lit up bits - a bit like doing the one that's all baked beans.
> Oh and there was no picture apart from a little one on the side.
> It turned out to be just under a metre long!
> Now considering who to give it to as punnishment !
> 
> Have a good day all,
> Blessings Snowwy


I’ve never been a good sleeper even as a child. I like getting up early whereas my hubby would sleep until lunchtime if I let him. In the spring and summer, I just love to sit and watch and listen to the birds. I’m certainly not flying around doing housework or anything strenuous whilst Mr Eggy slumbers. Then I’ll come on here, or FB and maybe read my book. I have breakfast about an hour after I get up. It’s my time, a bit of peace before the world arises. PS I hate jigsaws, I don’t have the patience, I get all cross when I can’t find a piece and give up just like a petulant child!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Up since two with insomnia due to stupid eating so I can't even be bothered to measure as it'll be dire. 



Snowwy said:


> Anyway completed a 1000 piece jigsaw which has taken me a week.


 I quite fancy doing a jigsaw not that I'm very good at them and haven't done one since that time I was halfway through and my mother came in gungho about her new boyfriend (she was in her 50s) and put her shopping bag down on my jigsaw and went home with half the pieces stuck to the bottom of her bag I found out later. Good grief. If I'd known we were going into lockdown I'd have borrowed a few boxes from the library, they have a really good selection. I miss the library!


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone from a bright, sunny but windy Brighton. Going to take advantage of the early morning shopping at Sainsbury’s as went yesterday and the queue was ridiculous so came home, non essential travel came to mind. Great response again last night for the clapping, I had my saucepan and spoon ready, boy it was definitely noisy, great to hear everyone though. 
6.9 for me today which is a shame as I was better with my food choices yesterday. I managed to paint the shed, sideways painting rather than up and down on the fence was much better for me. Still had to have a sleep afterwards, can’t imagine what my next HbA1c is going to be. May power wash the back patio today if it stays nice, my neighbours will love me  .
@Grannylorraine i use Sainsbury’s body lotion with CA and E vitamin, it is cheap but seems very good, even my husband has been using it and his hands are normally like sandpaper.
Take care all, stay safe xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 this morning. 

I'm up earlier than usual today, as I want to take an early stroll before the Madding Crowd gets going. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## mikeydt1

nice 8.8 but need to watch that it doesn't drop down too far which has happened before.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.4 after 2 dogestives last night, no idea what is going on with me atm  text dads gf yesterday with my list, I'll be waiting to hear what she hasn't been able to get

Porridge container has been dispatched though and I think I'll try and pop a wee superdrug order in, also popped a wee sports direct order in last night as need new undies lol

Have a nice, relaxing safe day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  8.6 here.

Aw, home-made custard @eggyg. Nowt better!


----------



## MrDaibetes

Good morning, 7.5 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today 

Sorry to hear about your job @ColinUK  I hope you manage to get another, or at least some decent financial support


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 this morning, which I pleased with as a sausage plait last night and ate the pastry, which was good even if I do say so myself.  I nearly broke and had another bag of hubby's mini eggs, got the small packet out of the larger pack, walked out the kitchen and then turned around and put them back.

@Ditto, please be kind to yourself, what I am doing and you may all laugh but it is helping me, I now have a sticker chart, actually it is a sticker calendar, each sticker is worth £1, I give myselfa sticker if I do proper exercise, as in a run around the garden or exercise dvd, and I give myself a sticker for everyday that I eat reasonably well, which really means if I don't give into eating anything sweet or carby snacks, so yesterday despite eating the pastry because I put the mini eggs back I gave myself a sticker.  Then at some point in the future I am going to treat myself to something indulgent I wouldn't normally buy.  I am being honest as well, there were 3 days over Easter with no stickers.

@SueEK - thanks for the tip.

@Kaylz - I use Carex antibacterial hand wash, same one I have used for years, but all the extra hand washing, every time a parcel or post arrives, think I washed them 5 or 6 times while putting shopping away yesterday, and loads more when preparing food, normally with food, I would wash before I start, again after handling raw meat, then before dishing up/eating, now I am washing every few minutes.  So if you could also recommend some soap I can get online as well.

Stay safe everyone, love to you all and your families.


----------



## Toucan

5.7 this morning even although there was a few 'indulgences'
Did a lot more exercise than usual though, so may be that balanced it up a bit.

My Zumba class is now on line via ZOOM, and although there are a few techy issues it works fine. It is so good to see and chat to some familiar faces, almost made me feel as if I was back in the outside world again.


----------



## Snowwy

Anitram said:


> 5.6 this morning, a little up on where I've been the last few days but OK. I've never been able to get my head around the way it varies day-to-day.
> 
> Read an online newspaper article yesterday about how important it is for those with diabetes to maintain good BG levels during the pandemic. Don't we try and do that all the time anyway?
> 
> Not such a nice day here so far and thundery showers coming our way later. If so it'll save me having to get the hose out again.
> 
> Have a safe day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Martin,
You are right, those with diabetes do try to keep control of BG, but I wonder how many more will HAVE diabetes when this madness is over...
And perhaps on a positive note, those with it get themselves in remission!

Ah well, off to watch 'Spring Harvest at home', the last morning of 5 days of joy and encouragement !

Blessings Snowwy.


----------



## Jodee

Good Morning folks...

Its been a while since my last confession 

Shock horror this moring when I tested at 12.5 ! - that can't be right I said to myself and retested after 2 mins on another finger,  relief when 2nd test showed at 5.7 - I am believing the latter rather than the former 

Wonder why that happens sometimes..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a not very nice day 7.1 for my troubles. Glorious day yesterday spent a couple of hours going through posts but the sun was beckoning me so went and sat outside and forgot to post my morning figure which was 4.7.Suntan is coming along nicely scalp`s still peeling other than that the rest is as The Dave Clark Five sang (and I`m feeling brown all over) except for the white bits.

So sorry to hear about your job loss @ColinUK .

Congratulations on HS yesterday @Snowwy.

Good turnout in the evening for NHS and front line workers, take care folks stay safe.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  8.6 here.
> 
> Aw, home-made custard @eggyg. Nowt better!



I am ‘rather late’ in posting.  4.6 this morning after a wobbly night.

@Bloden and @eggyg I remember when I was cooking my mother in law asked if I made the custard from scratch.  I said yes, in that I had used custard powder rather than buying ready made.  I have no idea how to make it from scratch.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I am ‘rather late’ in posting.  4.6 this morning after a wobbly night.
> 
> @Bloden and @eggyg I remember when I was cooking my mother in law asked if I made the custard from scratch.  I said yes, in that I had used custard powder rather than buying ready made.  I have no idea how to make it from scratch.


Mr Eggy made it, he’s quite the expert. I’ve only ever made it from Birds custard powder, I was always a bit disconcerted when you mixed the powder and it turned pink! It’s a very rare treat these days.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> I have no idea how to make it from scratch.


cream, milk,  egg yolks, cornflour, caster sugar and vanilla extract. I used to make it as a teenager but haven't made any since me and Bruce have been together so in over 10 years since I last made any  xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> cream, milk,  egg yolks, cornflour, caster sugar and vanilla extract. I used to make it as a teenager but haven't made any since me and Bruce have been together so in over 10 years since I last made any  xx


And do it over a pan of hot water, else you end up with scrambled egg!


----------



## SB2015

Thanks @Kaylz  and @Robin .
But perhaps I will continue to buy the cartons!!  I am very much a beginner cook, having had OH cook for me for over 30 years.  That sounds like a step too far starting from scratch!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all well it a 5.4 for me today another one in the 5's and that makes my weekly average of 6.1 this week .  hope everyone stay safe and well


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Raging UTI yesterday. What with the fall and the damage to my face and head and now this I really must have upset the Gods. 3.8 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I think there may be success, I don’t want to speak too soon as I wont know for sure until I have the shopping but dad’s GF said she managed to get everything except my Moser Roth as she said she only goes to Lidl, Bruce’s mum isn’t driving just now so she won’t be able to get it either but I may have some luck as a friend of mine in the DIY Eliquid scene has said he’d send me some if need be, total star he is!

Anyways 5.7 for me 

Haxe a chilled safe day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

8.5 yesterday
8.2 this morning

Still a bit high but moving in the right direction.

I’m really grateful for the support folks so thank you all.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Raging UTI yesterday. What with the fall and the damage to my face and head and now this I really must have upset the Gods. 3.8 today.


Aw, poor you @Michael12421. Have you got the meds to ease it?


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Good morning all well it a 5.4 for me today another one in the 5's and that makes my weekly average of 6.1 this week .  hope everyone stay safe and well


Nice weekly average @Baz!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A Libre-licious HS for me.
Well done on trending downwards @ColinUK.   It IS a v stressful time, so don’t be hard on yourself.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.5 for me today following 2 fajitas and a bit of rice last night. Sorted out the food cupboards last night, lots of out of date things in the bin   Bit of housework and then the obligatory nap and then a walk round the block, so exciting times. Overcast here today so maybe cleaning inside windows today and a bit of ironing.
Well done on your weekly average @Baz. @Michael12421 hope you have something to help and you have a better week. Well done o the HS @Bloden 
Stay safe and well everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Yes thank you I have the antibiotics necessary. Took one at 6 pm yesterday and one at 2 am this morning.  They have to be taken every 8 hours so it means setting the alarm for 2 am for 10 days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Had some rain yesterday and more overnight. My poor garden needed it!


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Raging UTI yesterday. What with the fall and the damage to my face and head and now this I really must have upset the Gods. 3.8 today.


You really are being battered.  Well done for keeping the levels in check with the UTI
I hope that it settles.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.4* for me today. 
Captain Tom Moore is a wonderful inspiration to us all, God Bless him!!
But I can't help seeing a slight similarity to Young Mr Grace from AYBS. 

_"Carry on everybody, you've all done very well!"_

Stay safe and well and stay at home.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

3.8 this morning.  Oops.  Forgot the basal reduction for the G&T and wine.

Well done on the HS @Bloden. 
Nice average @Baz. 
On the way down @ColinUK in stressful circumstances

Another inside day today, so some more weaving.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Must dig the hair clippers out. I don't have a full head of hair but what remains is getting a bit unruly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Toucan

SB2015 said:


> G&T and wine


That sounds good!


----------



## Toucan

6.0 today.
So it's the weekend! - back in the old days, that would have been a significant time with a lie in and 'foot off the pedal' for a couple of days. Now - I'm often hard pressed to remember what day it is at all.


----------



## eggyg

Not long been up, had my biannual lie in! I was shattered yesterday, in bed at 9.30, up at 9.05 today! It’s cos I’m nearly 60 obviously! Anyhoo, talking of being 60, I got a spot on 6.0! Bet I don’t get that tomorrow. It’s the last day of my 50s today so I’m going to do something really exciting. Hmmm....give me a minute until I think of something. Still thinking.......


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on another dull day, walked to Lidl`s yesterday and didn`t have to queue up. Its seagull mating season in Paignton and nest building so its rather a noisy time at the moment, in more ways than one.

Congratulations on HS @Bloden.

Still in the wars @Michael12421 hope it quickly clears up for you.

What`s a weekend @Toucan?

Heading in the right way @ColinUK.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a 5.7 today.
Kitchen Cleaning and cupboard sorting for me 
today. Have a good day all.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone.- hope you are all doing well.

5.1 for today, my usual these days 5 hours sleep 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today, been up ages but not got around to posting as in a bad place today, but this is my worst reading for a week.  

@Bloden congrats on the HS.

@ColinUK - hope the numbers continue to fall, but given everything you have been through recently, it is understandable that it is affecting you BG levels.

@Michael12421 - sorry to hear about your UTI, you seem to be having a rough time at the moment.  

Sending you all my love.


----------



## rebrascora

Well here is my round up of fasting readings since I last posted them.....

4th Apr.... 4.8
5th Apr.... 8.0
6th Apr.... 4.6
7th Apr.... 7.1
8th Apr.... 8.1
9th Apr.... 5.4  Wow a 5! And only 0.2 off an HS!
10th Apr.. 6.6
11th Apr.. 3.3
12th Apr.. 7.2
13th Apr.. 3.8
14th Apr.. 7.4
15th Apr.. 4.3
16th Apr.. 5.7  Yes! Another 5!
17th Apr.. 4.4
18th Apr.. 4.6 

Nothing desperately bad but still looks like I am using a blunderbuss rather than a rifle to hit the target. Taking some comfort from the last 4 readings showing a bit more consistency.

@ColinUK So very sorry to hear that you have lost your job as well as having been ill, especially so soon after moving house. I wish you lots of success in finding new employment soon and hopefully you are over the worst of the illness. Do you think it might have been C19? There may be some comfort in knowing that you have had it and you are in recovery.

@Michael12421 Sorry to read that you have more health challenges but relieved that you have antibiotics for the infection and hope it clears up quickly. Take care of yourself. 

@Bloden Many congrats on your House Special.... I'm so jealous!

@Baz Congrats on your great weekly average.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine asked me the other day here to suggest a soap kinder on the skin if I could, I did message her as I wasn't sure I was comfortable posting my OCD struggles for all to see especially if newbies checked in as many (even my own family) think I'm just being stupid and am a freak but as we are all struggling I will share, to give an idea of how bad my OCD currently is, a 100g bar of soap is lasting me at most 3 days, just last week my hands were bright red, split, feeling like they were on fire that bad I wanted to cry, I treated myself to some Dove soap bars and now my hands are by far much better, no longer bright red, split or on fire, skin on wrists is still a bit pink but they are healing beautifully, Dove is 1/4 moisturising and it really does make a difference so if you can grab some and give it a go
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Hi all,
Shockingly late on parade today, been wrestling with an outside garden table, did not want to come apart!
Anyway a 6.0 at 5:30 this morning...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. A very sad start to the day as when I got to the bus-stop before 7 there was a deceased woodpigeon on the road. No traffic and some xxxxer killed it! Unless it had a heart attack, I've heard of ducks that fall out of the sky! I had to scoop it up otherwise all the other cars would have gone over it and feathers everywhere, not very respectful. Poor thing. 

7.9 @ 6.35am I was at Aldi crack of dawn, they let us ol' bids in at 7.30!  Got Fuchsias and compost!

Lorraine I luvs the sticker idea but I'd never get a sticker! I'll be thinking about it though so thank you for your help xxoo


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Not long been up, had my biannual lie in! I was shattered yesterday, in bed at 9.30, up at 9.05 today! It’s cos I’m nearly 60 obviously! Anyhoo, talking of being 60, I got a spot on 6.0! Bet I don’t get that tomorrow. It’s the last day of my 50s today so I’m going to do something really exciting. Hmmm....give me a minute until I think of something. Still thinking.......


It is good to get some practice in before the big day.
I love the moment when I wake up and don’t have to get up.
It is still a moment of joy even after quite a few years.


----------



## Baz.

good sunday morning all my reading for today is 7.0 hope you all have a good safe day


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps - early doors for me, not been sleeping well these days.
Been watching all the episodes of Spooks on BBC Iplayer.   Now nearly finished season 8.    Loved it then, ahead of it's time, and still is.

Anyway, 4.7 today.

Enjoy your


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6, but did eat pizza last night.  Been awake since Steve left for work at 4.30am this morning, still really down, and now getting angry with myself that I am letting one persons stupid remarks on Facebook get to me and knock me down, even though it happened on Friday, it is still upsetting me now, I know I am being over sensitive and need to get past this as the on,y person suffering is me.

Have as good Sunday as you can everyone, love to you all as you really are the best.


----------



## Baz.

Bloden said:


> Nice weekly average @Baz!


thanks @Bloden


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Grannylorraine asked me the other day here to suggest a soap kinder on the skin if I could, I did message her as I wasn't sure I was comfortable posting my OCD struggles for all to see especially if newbies checked in as many (even my own family) think I'm just being stupid and am a freak but as we are all struggling I will share, to give an idea of how bad my OCD currently is, a 100g bar of soap is lasting me at most 3 days, just last week my hands were bright red, split, feeling like they were on fire that bad I wanted to cry, I treated myself to some Dove soap bars and now my hands are by far much better, no longer bright red, split or on fire, skin on wrists is still a bit pink but they are healing beautifully, Dove is 1/4 moisturising and it really does make a difference so if you can grab some and give it a go
> xx



Kaylz, no one is going to judge you on here.  Thank you for your help I now have some on order.  I think lots of us have OCD to some extent, but we refer to them as habits or quirks.  I have an issue with odd numbers, I like everything to be an even amount, and have to find a way to deal with odd numbers, as I have 3 children, but made my peace with that as I had 2 pregnancies, so an even number, when making cakes I have to make an even number of cakes, even if I know one is not going to be used and goes in the freezer.

Hope you are doing ok, one day I am going to come to Scotland to see you.  I actually wish I could meet everyone one here that is so supportive, but unfortunately I don't think that is possible.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.3* this Sunday morning. 
My fingernails seem to be growing at an unusually fast rate.  
It seems like only yesterday that I trimmed them.
Is this some sort of time warp? 
OR just me being preoccupied with other things.

Stay safe and well (and trim those nails if they need it!)

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce popped to Lidl yesterday so picked up shopping for me too and dropped it off, I got antibacterial surface wipes! Asked for 1 jar of peanut butter but he’d got me one as well, how lovely

My mixing mate from England text to let me know he’d got me 4 packs Moser Roth 85% and he’ll be posting them this week

My dad is apparently popping through with the supplies his GF got me today as well 

Anyways 5.9 for me

Thanks @Grannylorraine guess I still remember being bullied at high school because of my OCD and my own mum just tells me I'm being bloody stupid 

@MeeTooTeeTwo I've had the finger nail problem since I was put on insulin (dont know if it's the insulin or that my bg is under control now) but I have to cut them at least once a week these days! 

Have a chilled day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, seem to be waking early these days, and ahead of the dawn rise. If I leave testing for half an hour, I’m in the 6s or 7s.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Been up since 5.30, 6.8.  Out for a sunrise walk on this beautiful and special day. Back at 7 and a 7.8 on the Richter scale! Certainly was dawn phenomenon today. Mr Eggy now cooking me a birthday breakfast. Will be a different day that’s for sure but it will still be enjoyable and I’ll have lots more. Have a lovely and safe Sunday.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg I'm so sorry. I was remembering when I went to bed last night that I must remember and wish you a happy birthday when I logged in and posted but completely went out of my head with my long post!  so I do apologise! But Happy Birthday I hope you have a lovely day and Mr Eggy spoils you rotten!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Happy birthday eggyg.  I was 9.0 this morning.


----------



## Toucan

6.9 this morning
Couldn't think why it was so high - until I found the plate with the biscuit crumbs on it still next to my chair!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 or 5.2 depending on which waking you count. Go on I'll claim an HS. 

In normal times I'd be firing up the Mini and out for a tootle but hey ho gardening it is.

Had a few song idea swaps with the first singer I worked with yesterday which was very nice.

Welcome to the prescription exemption card not required @eggyg 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @eggyg!!!!!!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @eggyg!!!!!!!!



Happy No-carbs-count-today Day!

Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Bloden

Morning. 6.2 here.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.6 today. My face is slightly swollen and my gum hurts so wondering if I have an infection again in my gum, may have to ring the dentist tomorrow and see what they suggest,sometimes it flares up and then goes down again, I’ll get the cordosyl out (horrible stuff). Beautiful morning here and so quiet. Cleaned all the window frames and windows downstairs yesterday and did the ironing and had my walk on the treadmill, life doesn’t get much more exciting at the moment.
@eggyg wishing you a very happy birthday, glad you managed to get a lovely walk in, sounds wonderful where you live.
@Grannylorraine whatever it is someone has said on Facebook try and put it behind you they simply are not worth it
@Kaylz your honesty is good about your OCD, there’s not one of us on here who has a perfect life I’m sure and we know you do your very best to overcome it. I have to have things exactly where I put them and if someone moves anything even a fraction I have to go and move it back, I’m the same at work. It takes me a few minutes to change things around when I go in as I share with one other person and of course they move things, that’s a no no for me haha.
Take good care all no matter what your foibles are xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Libre showed a 2.9 at 6.30am and it took 45g of fast acting carbs to now be 5.2. Haven’t got a clue why it happened apart from the gastroparesis.


----------



## AJLang

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Been up since 5.30, 6.8.  Out for a sunrise walk on this beautiful and special day. Back at 7 and a 7.8 on the Richter scale! Certainly was dawn phenomenon today. Mr Eggy now cooking me a birthday breakfast. Will be a different day that’s for sure but it will still be enjoyable and I’ll have lots more. Have a lovely and safe Sunday.



Happy Birthday Egggy xxx


----------



## Bexlee

Wishing you a Happy Birthday @eggyg. Hope you have a lovely day under the circumstances and are planning a further birthday treat with family and friends when life becomes normal again - certainly a unique birthday. 

6.1 today. Have a good day all.


----------



## Snowwy

Afternoon all,
A 5.5 at 5 this morning and up with the Lark!
Went for a usual 'Boris' but the Lark was faster.

@eggyg Hippo Birdday to you and many more of them!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## rebrascora

3.6 for me this morning after persistent high readings and corrections last night despite eating a low carb dinner.
Then forgot to inject my Levemir because my hypo head wasn't thinking straight, even though I logged it on my phone app. It was 10.30am by the time I realised why my BG was heading upwards at a more dramatic rate than my usual DP.
Another glorious day here but desperately in need of rain..... we haven't had any for well over 4 weeks now and the ground is parched and grass not growing.... I know many of you might think that is a bonus as lawn doesn't need cutting so often but I have hungry GGs to feed and my fields look sad and bare.
Must get some more seeds sown today as I am behind with my gardening.

@eggyg Congratulations. I hope you are able to enjoy your big day and your family and friends make it as special as the current restrictions allow.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 after a bit of yo yo over night.

I hope that you I have had a fabulous day  @eggyg


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning all,  and here goes another week  ,  today's reading is 6.1  hope every one has a good safe day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 6.5 this morning which is a bit high for me.
Had crept up yesterday after an evening visit to the fruit bowl, oh well, I shall remember not to do that!
Anyhoo, looks a beautiful morning out there and so I hope and pray you beautiful people will be blessed today!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy people, hope you are are well.    Going to venture out for my fortnightly trip to the supermarket, to see what delights await.

5.6 for me today.

Be safe and be kind to yourselves


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. A night full of thunderstorms and very heavy rain.  Look on the bright side - I don't have to water the garden but I must mask up and go to the pharmacy, hope it doesn't rain any more as we have to queue in the street! 9.1 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. I'm also venturing out to the supermarket in the nearest town, must remember a warm coat and a good book!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Yet another beautiful start to the day. After a fun filled day yesterday I’m happy with a 6.9. You know you’ve had a good birthday when you’ve injected 26 units of NovoRapid and taken 16 x 25k of  Creon!  Thanks for all your good wishes. I’ll embellish you with further details on Off The Subject. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 this morning  back to work after easter break.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

So my dad dropped the supplies off yesterday and woohoo everything was as asked for! 3 packs of mint kit kats and 3 pots of john west chilli & garlic tuna infusions, pack of Dove soap, surface wipes (cif but dad didnt want money) 2 packs antiseptic wipes that she had to pick up from the chemist as Asda didnt have theirs (I usually use Tesco's own) and think that's all that was on my list lol

Anyways 6.2 this morning after yet another 2 digestive biscuits, the cheaper brand from Tesco I'm onto now and my they are far nicer, more texture and a good crunch to them 

Put in a prescription last night that Bruce has kindly offered to pick up when it's ready so just to let him know when I get the text saying it's ready

Have as nice a day as you can my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.3* for me this fine sunny morning. 
I too have to unexpectedly venture out. To the chemist for some hydrocortisone cream, my eczema is flaring up again. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

I reckon most to those two day weekends, Back to the dining room office today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 8.6 for me this morning, but I’ll count that as a win as we had an Indian takeaway which often really misbehaves for me overnight.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> my eczema is flaring up again.


I haven't suffered much with eczema in a LONG time but I have a recurring patch on my arm that popped up again last week  xx


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning 
Really need to 'get a grip' and get back down into the 5's again. 
Looks like a lovely sunny day. Needs to find time to get some more things planted out.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0 today 

Felt really poorly last week dizzy and not right I couldn’t make my eye focus and my contact lens didn’t help. Sight still a bit weird but better than it was. Not any Covid symptoms so thank goodness.

I hope you’re doing ok.


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 this morning for me with a bit of a headache but a stem ginger shortbread biscuit, a large glass of water followed by a coffee with butter (gutted that I couldn't get any cream when I went shopping on Fri night) and a 4 mile brisk walk in glorious sunshine has squared me up to a much more comfortable 6.1

That is 2 mornings in a row in the 3s so a night time basal reduction on the cards tonight.

Hope you guys who are off to the shops have a successful trip. I can highly recommend going at 9.30pm if you don't want to queue.... I had Lidl all to myself apart from staff stocking shelves on Friday night.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  4.2 this morning.

I hope your ur eye settles down @Flower.
Glad to hear that you had a good birthday @eggyg 

Like you @Hazel we have a shop to do today.
I have menus planned for the week and the intended list of shopping.
I shall just adapt if anything is missing but things do seem more settled now.

We shall combine the shopping trip with a bit of a longer walk today, which is our normal ‘Day out’.

Have a good day.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.0 @ 6.37am. Nearly popped off in the night again, self-inflicted due to eating too much and especially bread. I've got to stop because the phone is on my side and my poor mother would have to struggle over my stiff fat body to get to it, I can't see it happening, she can hardly maneuver. I had to drink a pint of milk, stomach acid is vile, so it's the SlimFast liver diet for me. I feel very miserable because I just want to eat. I am such a saddo! It states do it for two weeks, how hard can it be ::weeps::


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 8.0 @ 6.37am. Nearly popped off in the night again, self-inflicted due to eating too much and especially bread. I've got to stop because the phone is on my side and my poor mother would have to struggle over my stiff fat body to get to it, I can't see it happening, she can hardly maneuver. I had to drink a pint of milk, stomach acid is vile, so it's the SlimFast liver diet for me. I feel very miserable because I just want to eat. I am such a saddo! It states do it for two weeks, how hard can it be ::weeps::



Sorry to hear you’ve been having a rough time @Ditto - the choking at night sounds really scary. I don’t know anything about sleep apnoea but might it be that?


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> Must dig the hair clippers out. I don't have a full head of hair but what remains is getting a bit unruly.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I’m debating whether to take the clippers to my own hair... what’s left of it!


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.9 or 5.2 depending on which waking you count. Go on I'll claim an HS.
> 
> In normal times I'd be firing up the Mini and out for a tootle but hey ho gardening it is.
> 
> Had a few song idea swaps with the first singer I worked with yesterday which was very nice.
> 
> Welcome to the prescription exemption card not required @eggyg
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Which Mini do you have? And congrats on the HS!


----------



## ColinUK

7.9 for me this morning. 
Went for a lovely 5 mile walk yesterday partly along the canal and then looping back through lots of garden squares.
Yup early enough today to head out for a walk along the canal through to Regent’s Park and the zoo. It’s odd as I don’t like zoo’s but the canal cuts right through the middle of ZSL and it’s always a joy to hear and see some wild beats as you’re walking along a typical English canal.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all!
Just missed a HS with a 5.3 this morning, back in the fives!
Well yesterday was an adventure... literally!
Decided on another bike ride along the Forest Way to a place called Hartfield and Pooh corner. Fairly flat but I didn't realise how far! 
16.5 miles all told which is nothing for cyclists I'm sure but I am not one!
Got back and 'La derriere' was in all kinds of trouble so I think investment in a gel saddle is a must!
Good news is I met my son coming the other way who I hadn't seen for a while so that was great, he is on his 2nd week of 5 on furlough from Gatwick.
Oh yes and got an Iceland slot for tomorrow... yess!!

Walking like John Wayne a bit this morning... 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all it's a 5.2 from me today hope everyone has a good day and play's safe


----------



## SueEK

7.7 this morning, just going up and up!! Jetwashed the back patio at the weekend, didn’t make a huge difference but I know it is clean. Hubby washed the lounge carpet yesterday, looks like new which is great. Work not too bad, another doctor there now so we are quite a mixed bunch all doing a little dance around each other to get from one office to the other, just need some music to accompany us. Have a good day all, I need to get a move on x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.3* pour moi ce matin.  

I while ago I had a little moan about the over-use of the word "_unprecedented_".

So what's bugging me now?
Yes indeed, that little word "*so*" has crept onto the start of every answer that any politician (standing at a podium), pundit and expert gives to a question about the you-know-what. 

"Will it rain today?" 
"So, it's been so sunny recently, so I think it'll stay so." 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> I’m debating whether to take the clippers to my own hair... what’s left of it!


Did mine when we first went into lockdown, haha...it’s so liberating! No shampoo (it makes my scalp itch) and no pesky fringe to glue in place every morning (it’s got a mind of its own). Go for it @ColinUK.  

Morning all. 10.1 here, oops. Over-treated a low last night.

Sorry to hear you’re having a tough time @Ditto. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bloden

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *4.3* pour moi ce matin.
> 
> I while ago I had a little moan about the over-use of the word "_unprecedented_".
> 
> So what's bugging me now?
> Yes indeed, that little word "*so*" has crept onto the start of every answer that any politician (standing at a podium), pundit and expert gives to a question about the you-know-what.
> 
> "Will it rain today?" So, it's been so sunny recently, so I think it'll stay so."
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


So? My grrrr-word is ‘absolutely’ - I had to turn the radio off the other night. The poor bloke couldn’t start or finish a sentence without it, aaah.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 
4.6 this morning, text Bruce asking if he wanted me to sign him up to text notifications when his prescriptions are ready to which he replied yes so did that for him yesterday, he has 2 more packs of Ms Molly digestive biscuits for me too so they'll be dropped off with my prescription when its ready 

Saw someone moaning on facebook about their child crying so they didnt get to the woods for a wee picnic and instead had to sit in their crappy garden and eat it, they should think themselves lucky, I'd really appreciate even the smallest garden at the moment I could call my own and go and sit in 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.
I hate the 'so' at the start of every answer, @MeeTooTeeTwo , almost as much as people nodding patronisingly after they’ve made a statement, as if they’re affirming that they know best.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on yet another glorious morning. Been up since 5.30, a terrible 7.4 today, and I  went to bed on a very reasonable 6.6.  Went out for a spot of birdwatching at 6 o’clock, primarily to try and get a snap of the sand martins which have just returned to the river bank. They’re fast little blighters! Got back just before 7, a 5.5, much better, but I had had 7 units of bolus and nothing to eat! Nothing exciting in store for me today, Mr Eggy stripping the front door. He’s getting desperate  for a project now, so just had a ratch in his shed, saw what he had and made a job to fit it! Have a safe day.  Oh and congrats @Baz. on the HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> So? My grrrr-word is ‘absolutely’ - I had to turn the radio off the other night. The poor bloke couldn’t start or finish a sentence without it, aaah.


So, I so absolutely agreed with you, it's absolutely unprecedented.


----------



## SB2015

6.0 this morning.  

I hope you had a better night @Ditto.
Congratulations on your HS @Baz. 

That pesky ‘unprecedented ‘ is in virtually every report on anything @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo    CV, oil prices, ....  They should try to do a whole news report without using that word.

The wisteria is just starting to come out but I think it is complaining about the lack of rain a little.
It now holds the pergola up having been there for over 20 years so I am sure it will survive.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. It's wet and miserable but I don't have to go anywhere.  8.3 this morning.  Pharmacy finally got some ventilated masks at €3.50 each. I asked for one and was told that I had to go on the list.  She unrolled something resembling a roll of wallpaper and put my details on the bottom. There was no room left after that so goodness knows how many people were in front of me. She said 'maybe Friday'.  The Spanish maybe translates as 'no chance'.


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> Which Mini do you have? And congrats on the HS!


Nothing that special it's a 1996 Mini Mayfair Automatic but I like it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me after a hypotastic evening yesterday. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning it's an on the edge 3.9, biscuit please! 

It's a beautiful morning and such a contrast to have chirpy birds and sunny blue skies up against a devastating global pandemic 

Hoping you had a better night @Ditto 

Time to toss a coin and see if I go for a walk clockwise or anti clockwise avoiding the couple who asked me yesterday if my broken leg hurt and I said " It's ok I'm on drugs" their faces when they thought I was the local addict 

Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## Ditto

> I don’t know anything about sleep apnoea but might it be that?


 I'm afraid it's just sheer piggery and a kind of acid reflux. I was 'good' yesterday and slept like a log or until Mum needed the commode at any rate.

Over 9 this morning but I was up not long after 3 so I'm not counting it or it was them noodles I had for tea. Have a lovely day all and thank yous for your kind words.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I went to bed on 6.1. Gave myself 7 units of basal instead of 8 but was convinced I would wake up high. Horrible bad dreams kept waking me up between 3 and 4am and felt a bit hot and sweaty but eventually I decided I had better get up and test and I was 3.3. Had a ginger shortbread and waited until I was 4.7 and went back to bed. Got up this morning feeling groggy and I was 3.7. Didn't want to over treat with DP about to kick in so just had one Dextrose tablet and that together with DP brought me up to 6.4. 
I think my hypos were due to the amount of digging I did in the garden yesterday and not enough adjustment of basal and also not having any dinner two nights in a row.... I quite like the idea of just having one proper meal a day mid afternoon with a snack like a boiled egg in the morning and some veggie sticks and dip and a chunk of cheese at night but my basal has previously been dealing with any protein in my evening meal as well as liver output so I guess that needs to be factored in.
Taken my normal 16 units of daytime basal so will be interesting to see how I get on this afternoon but the mid afternoon meal seems to fit in well with the peak of my Levemir, so I can manage with minimal bolus... only used 2 units of Fiasp yesterday which is a record for me.

@Baz. Very well done with your House Special. Seems like you are doing rather well in general with your readings of late.

@ColinUK Good to hear that you are well enough to get out and about for what sounds like a lovely walk. 

@Michael12421 Well done getting your name on the roll call for a mask even if you are last.  Hopefully you will climb to the top of the list soon. I found a couple of quite good DIY ones that I bought to muck out the chicken, so one of those is now hanging from the rear view mirror in the car with some gloves for when I go shopping. My thoughts are that it is exposed to sun and dry heat in there for 2 weeks before I need it again so that should be enough time for any virus that might possibly (but unlikely to) get on it to die before reuse.


----------



## Bloden

Hahaha @Flower - you so druggy, oops, I mean funny. We’ve been doing our morning walk the wrong way round too. It’s like a different walk!

Glad to hear you slept better @Ditto.


----------



## Baz.

rebrascora said:


> Well, I went to bed on 6.1. Gave myself 7 units of basal instead of 8 but was convinced I would wake up high. Horrible bad dreams kept waking me up between 3 and 4am and felt a bit hot and sweaty but eventually I decided I had better get up and test and I was 3.3. Had a ginger shortbread and waited until I was 4.7 and went back to bed. Got up this morning feeling groggy and I was 3.7. Didn't want to over treat with DP about to kick in so just had one Dextrose tablet and that together with DP brought me up to 6.4.
> I think my hypos were due to the amount of digging I did in the garden yesterday and not enough adjustment of basal and also not having any dinner two nights in a row.... I quite like the idea of just having one proper meal a day mid afternoon with a snack like a boiled egg in the morning and some veggie sticks and dip and a chunk of cheese at night but my basal has previously been dealing with any protein in my evening meal as well as liver output so I guess that needs to be factored in.
> Taken my normal 16 units of daytime basal so will be interesting to see how I get on this afternoon but the mid afternoon meal seems to fit in well with the peak of my Levemir, so I can manage with minimal bolus... only used 2 units of Fiasp yesterday which is a record for me.
> 
> @Baz. Very well done with your House Special. Seems like you are doing rather well in general with your readings of late.
> 
> @ColinUK Good to hear that you are well enough to get out and about for what sounds like a lovely walk.
> 
> @Michael12421 Well done getting your name on the roll call for a mask even if you are last.  Hopefully you will climb to the top of the list soon. I found a couple of quite good DIY ones that I bought to muck out the chicken, so one of those is now hanging from the rear view mirror in the car with some gloves for when I go shopping. My thoughts are that it is exposed to sun and dry heat in there for 2 weeks before I need it again so that should be enough time for any virus that might possibly (but unlikely to) get on it to die before reuse.


Going for a bit of a  walk in the afternoon not sure if that is what is doing it @rebrascora


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.3 on waking.


----------



## Baz.

SB2015 said:


> 6.0 this morning.
> 
> I hope you had a better night @Ditto.
> Congratulations on your HS @Baz.
> 
> That pesky ‘unprecedented ‘ is in virtually every report on anything @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo    CV, oil prices, ....  They should try to do a whole news report without using that word.
> 
> The wisteria is just starting to come out but I think it is complaining about the lack of rain a little.
> It now holds the pergola up having been there for over 20 years so I am sure it will survive.


thanks @SB2015


----------



## Baz.

eggyg said:


> Morning all on yet another glorious morning. Been up since 5.30, a terrible 7.4 today, and I  went to bed on a very reasonable 6.6.  Went out for a spot of birdwatching at 6 o’clock, primarily to try and get a snap of the sand martins which have just returned to the river bank. They’re fast little blighters! Got back just before 7, a 5.5, much better, but I had had 7 units of bolus and nothing to eat! Nothing exciting in store for me today, Mr Eggy stripping the front door. He’s getting desperate  for a project now, so just had a ratch in his shed, saw what he had and made a job to fit it! Have a safe day.  Oh and congrats @Baz. on the HS.


Thanks @eggyg


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
@Baz. Congrats on HS yesterday!
Today 6.3 on waking, could have been last nights noodles but was 5.4 in eve so maybe slow release effect?

Logic does not prevail with BG...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> @Baz. Congrats on HS yesterday!
> Today 6.3 on waking, could have been last nights noodles but was 5.4 in eve so maybe slow release effect?
> 
> Logic does not prevail with BG...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Thanks @Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Well good morning all,  today's reading is 5.6 after finishing the day yesterday on 5.2 ,  hope everyone has a good day today and play  safe today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.9* this morning. 

Yesterday we mentioned all those hackneyed words, phrases and acronyms that have been done to death during this present time. 
It used to be all *P*ayment *P*rotection *I*nsurance now it's PPE.
Up and coming phrase to look out for "Donning and doffing" - the recommended way to put on and take off your PPE.

Stay safe and well (and if you have it, don and doff your PPE correctly).

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Ordered my prescription online on Sunday at 2:19pm, got a text yesterday at 10:54am saying it was ready for collection, not bad at all, think Bruce is going for them tomorrow as his wasnt ready until after 4pm as he didnt put it in until late monday morning 

Anyways 4.0 at 6am so 2 glucose chews and 5.5 at 6:50 before breakfast

Stay safe and have a nice day 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.0 here.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

5.7 for me this morning

Keep safe and be happy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, I blame OH, I woke up suddenly out of a deep sleep at 4am when he hit the coffee mugs on his bedside table with a flailing arm. (oops, my secret is out, I can’t get out of bed without a cup of tea first thing, and we have a kettle and mugs permanently in the bedroom)


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *4.9* this morning.
> 
> Yesterday we mentioned all those hackneyed words, phrases and acronyms that have been done to death during this present time.
> It used to be all *P*ayment *P*rotection *I*nsurance now it's PPE.
> Up and coming phrase to look out for "Donning and doffing" - the recommended way to put on and take off your PPE.
> 
> Stay safe and well (and if you have it, don and doff your PPE correctly).
> 
> Dez


I love donning and doffing, good old fashioned words. I’m going to use this everyday from now on!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me

Er doing the same as yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a very respectable 6.2. Had a wee lie in as didn’t get to bed until after 1am!  Mr Eggy and I had a night out....in the garden, under the stars! None of which were shooting. TBF, I did fall asleep on the lounger, I was all cosy wrapped up in my duvet. Apparently whilst I was snoring my head off ( that’s not true I’m certain) there were a couple, then it got cloudy so I was nudged awake and we went to bed. It’s yet another glorious morning and after I’ve doffed my PJs and donned my day time uniform, leggings and a tee shirt, I’m going to feed my birds and then sit and watch them. Have a safe day.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.9 for me today. Not bad I guess.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all, a very respectable 6.2. Had a wee lie in as didn’t get to bed until after 1am!  Mr Eggy and I had a night out....in the garden, under the stars! None of which were shooting. TBF, I did fall asleep on the lounger, I was all cosy wrapped up in my duvet. Apparently whilst I was snoring my head off ( that’s not true I’m certain) there were a couple, then it got cloudy so I was nudged awake and we went to bed. It’s yet another glorious morning and after I’ve doffed my PJs and donned my day time uniform, leggings and a tee shirt, I’m going to feed my birds and then sit and watch them. Have a safe day.


Here’s what you missed!








						NASA spots fireballs from Lyrid meteor shower 2020 (video)
					

Here's the view from NASA's All-sky Fireball Network!




					www.space.com
				



I had to google that, I’ve never heard of the Lyrids, I have got very cold in November looking for the Persids, (or is it the Leonids, I can never remember which)


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Here’s what you missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASA spots fireballs from Lyrid meteor shower 2020 (video)
> 
> 
> Here's the view from NASA's All-sky Fireball Network!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google that, I’ve never heard of the Lyrids, I have got very cold in November looking for the Persids, (or is it the Leonids, I can never remember which)


Mr Eggy said we will try in August which is the Persids apparently , it’ll be warmer I hope. My nose was frozen last night!


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning, so still running a bit high.

Video like cooking session with youngest grandson today. 
He wants to try cooking a family meal, so we are going for his favourite - meat balls in tomato sauce.
It might have it's challenges!!


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.1 ooh one shortbread crumb too few for that elusive HS!

Cracking blue sky morning again and today I will be walking anti clockwise to keep things interesting

Hope you’re doing ok out there


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.0 here, I blame OH, I woke up suddenly out of a deep sleep at 4am when he hit the coffee mugs on his bedside table with a flailing arm. (oops, my secret is out, I can’t get out of bed without a cup of tea first thing, and we have a kettle and mugs permanently in the bedroom)


Now that’s a good idea.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I love donning and doffing, good old fashioned words. I’m going to use this everyday from now on!



We could dof our hats when we meet.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Good morning 5.1 ooh one shortbread crumb too few for that elusive HS!
> 
> Cracking blue sky morning again and today I will be walking anti clockwise to keep things interesting
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok out there



We did a half route yesterday using different sides of the road for each direction.  
There now seems to be a one way system in place.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy said we will try in August which is the Persids apparently , it’ll be warmer I hope. My nose was frozen last night!


Who would have thought having diabetes could be so educational.
I love these snippets, and we still have our psychology lesson to come from @Toucan.


----------



## SB2015

4.3 this morning.

Resisting the sunshine today to do some weaving, as OH is doing slab 
cutting so it will be noisy and dusty outside, and I would go out for the day but ...

Enjoy yourselves whatever you do today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  Happy Earth Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> I love donning and doffing, good old fashioned words. I’m going to use this everyday from now on!


Keep using Don & Doff. 
They could become as famous as Dick & Dom or Ant & Dec.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 8.4 earlier today. Haven't really been posting too much as I've just been so tired. Still at work and dodging customers as much as possible.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Hi all, was at 8.4 earlier today. Haven't really been posting too much as I've just been so tired. Still at work and dodging customers as much as possible.


Good to hear from you Stitch.  
As always thank you for all that you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> 5.1 on yet another lovely morning here. Looking at the trees in the woods behind us the wind's eased off a bit too. Any bets that once they start to ease the lockdown the weather will turn wet?
> 
> Martin


I’ve just said exactly the same thing! It’s guaranteed.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious sunshine here but blowing a gale still. Horrid wind. Good drying day though. 

Over 9 again, like yesterday. Got mega sniffles though so maybe that's it, nowt to do with the excess of carbs surely?


----------



## rebrascora

Well I dropped another unit of Levemir last night so down to 6 units and still woke up a bit low at 3,9. Odd that my daytime needs are not changing and I am still on 16 through the day. Not been for my walk today or dug the garden so I am sticking with 6 units tonight and will probably be high ..... but then maybe not.... really can't predict things very well at the moment. Was very surprised to wake up low this morning.

@Hazel Nice to see you posting here more regularly again. Hope you have fully recovered now from that nasty fall you had on the bus.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 6.1 this morning, just staring out the window seeing the beauty of pear blossom on my trees.
Have a beautiful day,

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy people - how are you today

6.2 for me today, hmm must do better.

Be safe, but above all, be good to yourselves


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all well me and @Snowwy  have got the same again  with 6.1 hope everyone has a good day and if you need to play,   play safe .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

4.5 for me, Bruce should be down with prescriptions sometime this afternoon, mum picked everyone's up last time so Bruce's turn this time 

Stay safe
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps.  6.2 here.

Another backwards walk today...then the rest of the day the right way round. 
Stay safe, ev1.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning and really happy with that as it looks like things are starting to get under control again.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning.
Beautiful sunny blue skies. Methinks another early(ish) walk & exercise.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, seems a popular choice for this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Looks far too nice a day to be in the office. Roll on the lunchtime walk.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

4.7 for me but I think my meter is taking a lead from the government when it comes to putting out numbers and is hiding the fact that it is really 5.2.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. A disappointing 9.1 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s getting boring now this weather. Glorious and sunny again. ( I’m only joking but could it please rain through the night to water the garden). Talking of glorious, 5.8! Get in! Not up as early as usual, my get up and go has got up and gone! Last nights briefing, especially from Prof.Chris Whitty wasn’t  very motivating. Spoke to middle daughter last night about July wedding, it’s very doubtful it will be going ahead. She is devastated, as are we of course. Stay safe people and stay home.


----------



## SueEK

Forgot to test today as I dashed out of the door at 7.20 to go to Sainsbury’s, managed to get everything including some bits for my neighbour and daughter. Been a mainly boring time at work again this week, finding that far more challenging than staying at home and social distancing. I have noticed, rather worryingly, that in our surgery alone we are 50 ?Cancer referrals less than this time last year and that’s just in four weeks. People mustnt be afraid to ring their dr if they have symptoms.  Anyway beautiful day here again even more so as the wind has dropped. Will maybe give the shed another coat of paint today - ah the joys of staying in!!
Enjoy the sunshine everyone and stay safe xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.2 

Just changed my pump cannula and went to pull the old cannula off except I pulled the new one off. That’s a new addition to my really stupid things to do list.  Time for a new cannula Mk II then a clockwise walk.

Hope you’re all doing ok and stay safe and well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  I have a big Morrison's delivery coming today, yay!  If everything turns up I estimate it will keep me going until the end of May


----------



## Toucan

ColinUK said:


> 6.9 this morning and really happy with that as it looks like things are starting to get under control again.


Well done @ColinUK , good to see the numbers coming down for you again.


----------



## Toucan

So I'm also joining the 6.2 gang this morning.

St Georges Day today - perhaps instead of slaying dragons he could be persuaded to try and slay viruses!


----------



## Ditto

Happy St George's Day all. I luvs the Google animation, himself making toast over an open fire, toast on end of sword, dragon looking on. Made me lol. 

8.3 @ 6.27am down a bit yay. What's with all the short posts, I like to have a good read back and enjoy some kitchen sink dramas!

Such a shame about the wedding.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> . What's with all the short posts, I like to have a good read back and enjoy some kitchen sink dramas!


Tbh Ditto I think that's it that we're all feeling a bit deflated and with not having the freedom to do anything we aren't doing anything to have to talk about xx


----------



## mikeyB

Bit late reporting this mornings 5.4, dull, I know.

I’m just sitting on the balcony in the warmth and reading Stephen Kings latest collection of four short stories/novellas that arrived on my Kindle yesterday.

That’s after reading the National, The Washington Post’s latest grumps about Trump, and The Guardian, having lunch and taking my over 50’s Vit D3 capsule.

Talking of over 50s, Lee Majors is 81 today. Bet he’s not so Bionic these days. But are any of us?


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Tbh Ditto I think that's it that we're all feeling a bit deflated and with not having the freedom to do anything we aren't doing anything to have to talk about xx


I think that’s it in a nutshell. Although winding my mum up on Facebook does occupy the majority of my days


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a 4.8 this morning. Stuck with 6 units last night and was convinced I would be high because I didn't manage to fit my walk in yesterday or dig the garden. Still needing 16 through the day though. 

@ColinUK... That's more like it. Look forward to you posting a 5 again soon. More long walks in the sunshine should do it.

@Michael12421 A reading in the 9s is far better than a 2, so don't be too disheartened.


----------



## zoombapup

5.3 this morning, close but not quite the 5.2 eh


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it is a 6.8 for me this morning not sure why the bit of the jump on what I've been getting  but never mind .  Hope everyone has a good day that they can and play safe


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
@Baz. You beat me this morning being up with the lark!
Anyway a 5.4 this morning even after a lunchtime takeaway of...
Fish n chips! Yesss
Found one place in our town who closed like the rest of them and then told me he got bored being closed so reopened after 2 weeks.
It was delish and a rare treat!
Sorry to talk about food so early but I suppose we do this a lot on this forum  
Have a blessed day,

Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> @Baz. You beat me this morning being up with the lark!
> Anyway a 5.4 this morning even after a lunchtime takeaway of...
> Fish n chips! Yesss
> Found one place in our town who closed like the rest of them and then told me he got bored being closed so reopened after 2 weeks.
> It was delish and a rare treat!
> Sorry to talk about food so early but I suppose we do this a lot on this forum
> Have a blessed day,
> 
> Snowwy


Seagulls woke me up again this morning @Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I think that’s it in a nutshell. Although winding my mum up on Facebook does occupy the majority of my days


I live with my mum and I tell you its getting more difficult every single day  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 this morning and it's a bright sunny day.  
What more could you ask for? 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Ordered some Cutiderm (similar to Tegaderm) last night on Amazon, under £7 for 20y patches and delivery so not too bad, just need to find a 50 tub raspberry lift glucose chews now

Anyways 5.5 for me this sunny morning, wish I could get out for a bit in it 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Slept right up to the alarm this morning so Dawn hasn’t had time to come and bother me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps.  7.1here.

Another glorious day here too @eggyg. We’re being spoilt.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> . . . we aren't doing anything to have to talk about xx


Yesterday's high point for me was getting an Asda delivery slot for 10PM.


----------



## zoombapup

Weird, 6.2 for me this morning, which is a bit higher than usual. I put it down to either noise in measuring or stress  So will probably hit the 4's at midday (seems like the usual pattern when I have a 6+ in the morning). Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all,  a puzzling 7.2 on yet ANOTHER glorious morning. Life is cruel, what I wouldn’t do to be able to get in the car and drive to the coast, for fish and chips or the Lake District for a picnic overlooking Buttermere. Well we can but dream. I guess it will be Costa del Garden again, although I know how lucky I am to have that. Going to do my Friday ironing this morning to enable me to take advantage of the good weather later. Mr Eggy still on with the front door, he’s a perfectionist! TBF our house is Grade 2 listed and one of the reasons it was listed is because of the unusual front door! Just looks like a door to me, but what do I know? So it has to be maintained on a regular basis, we don’t know how old it is, to keep it looking, well, like a door! It’s a bloody nuisance if truth be told.Have a fab, fun Friday, at home.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

I think the garden is going to get a hammering at the weekend. 

Have a good, safe day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Yesterday's high point for me was getting an Asda delivery slot for 10PM.


Oooh get you! I had a look at Tesco & Asda but I wouldn't make it to the total so I'd have a basket charge, delivery and the groceries to fork out for and I don't cope with subs so it isn't for me xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.4 for me today  I had my Morrison's delivery yesterday - some missing items and a few substitutions, but NO milk!   I would have thought they could find a substitute for the specific milk I ordered, given that my order has been in for 3 weeks  Anyway, most intriguing was one particular substitution...


----------



## Toucan

5.3 this morning, so an improvement on the last few days. Didn't do any significant changes in eating style, so may be it was the extra exercise that brought it down.
My Zumba class is now on line via ZOOM, and it was good fun but quite vigorous  yesterday, and I have a few aching muscles this morning.

Planning a busy gardening day today - so goodness knows how the muscles will feel after that.
Lots of things to plant out, starting with runner beans and tomatoes, - bit of a new venture for me, and I don't have a great history of success in growing stuff! - well at least if I eventually get a few going it is some veggies guaranteed fresh and untouched by the supermarket system.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 8.4 after a whacking great big hypo last evening that went on and on.

Braving local shop today one in one out which makes me feel safer. Cleaned the insides of the windows yesterday wow! satisfying work everywhere is sparkling- well worth the effort even if it did send me hypo.

Have a safe day


----------



## ColinUK

Woke up with a stinking cold this morning and a 9.2. Could be worse!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.1 for me this morning at 6.30 which is a bit more respectable. Went back to bed and resurfaced at 9.30. Another beautiful morning here, no wind, blue skies and glorious sunshine. Painted the shed again yesterday and even managed one panel of the fence. May attempt another panel today and still haven’t got round to cleaning the back outside windows, I might have a go at them - oh my cup overfloweth!! Hubby says he will have finished the garage roof today, so far it’s been since the start of lockdown, going to have to find him another project.
Another great turnout last night for the NHS, so good to see and hear.
Found a huge spider in the bath this morning, soon popped him out of the window - ta ta.
@Ditto i have added all my silly little extras just for you to have something to read, not very enthralling I know but life isn’t at the moment, to be honest my life isn’t enthralling at any time haha!
Have a good day all, the weather is going to turn so enjoy the sunshine whilst you can. Stay safe xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> Woke up with a stinking cold this morning and a 9.2. Could be worse!



Hope you feel better soon Colin


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning hermits

I woke on 5.1 this morning. DP and a triple shot black coffee has lifted that to a steady 6.0. That’s if you believe that’s different, of course. Can’t even do proper DP these days. That’s due to CV and Brexit, obviously. Nothing else has changed.

Anyway, after lunch it’s lucky dip time with my Tesco delivery. Just as long as I get my pork scratchings, all protein and fat, the perfect nibble. At least pig slaughtering hasn’t stopped. Bit of a non essential, mind.

Speaking of non essentials, Boots have stopped selling makeup online, so I turned to John Lewis. Mrs B made me spend nearer £100 than £50. Cost a fortune, these women. And the scullery maid wants a pay rise. I’ve asked the butler to flog her, knock some gratitude into her.

It’s a hard life.

Anyway, stay safe, and don’t volunteer for anything. Make sure you get paid union rates


----------



## rebrascora

Well it is a 6.5 for me today. I'll take that although it meant I had to take a 2.5 unit bolus to cover DP as just had a boiled egg and 2 cups of coffee with cream for breakfast but doing nicely at 5.4 at the moment. 

Got the vet coming out to one of my partner's horses today as he has been off colour and losing condition for months  despite getting 3 buckets of feed a day. We had hoped that Dr Grass would fix him but he's just not picking up now he is out in the field. He has a tooth causing problems so some dentistry will be the first line of approach.... I think it may have to be extracted and it's a long way back, so that may take some doing  and then some blood tests after that. I am starting to worry that it may be an internal tumour or something else major but fingers crossed it is straight forward and easily fixable or the tooth is the only problem, but not really convinced of that. He is so honest, he will still give his all if you take him out and has never flagged but the weight loss is scary for a big cob like him.
Other than that, it is just another day of working in the garden and on the land and feeding and mucking out. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## SB2015

Was woken early with a 3.0 and tingling lips.
No idea what, no logical reason just one of those days.
It gave me an excuse to have a slice of whole meal fro breakfast instead of my 
sensible lower carb cereal.

A morning of weaving while OH finishes pointing slabs in new patio area, then shredding of the prunings from yesterday’s gardening.  This weather is so lovely.

Hope your cold goes as quickly as it came @ColinUK 

Enjoy whatever you do


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Was woken early with a 3.0 and tingling lips.
> No idea what, no logical reason just one of those days.
> It gave me an excuse to have a slice of whole meal fro breakfast instead of my
> sensible lower carb cereal.
> 
> A morning of weaving while OH finishes pointing slabs in new patio area, then shredding of the prunings from yesterday’s gardening.  This weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope your cold goes as quickly as it came @ColinUK
> 
> Enjoy whatever you do


It’s gone now I’m pleased to say 

Lovely walk in the warm sunshine and just took a BG test and it was 4.8


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased to hear that @ColinUK I woke up this morning streaming and since I haven't seen anyone to catch cold, I assumed it must be hayfever although it is years since I suffered from that. Once I got out and about feeding and mucking out etc, it seemed to settle down. Maybe there was just something irritating in the air this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report that the vet is pretty sure it is Ernie's teeth which are the main cause of his problems and our equine dentist has been ignoring a problem that perhaps should have been dealt with sooner, together with the sandy soil in his field causing more wear on his teeth than normal. His upper teeth on one side are worn right down to the gum line, which would be pretty painful for an animal which should spend approx. 14 hours a day chewing fibrous food. Hopefully the dentistry has made him a bit more comfortable and the blood tests will come back clear for anything more sinister but he is probably going to need supplemental feeding during the winter from now on in. Feeling hugely relieved at the moment.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report that the vet is pretty sure it is Ernie's teeth which are the main cause of his problems and our equine dentist has been ignoring a problem that perhaps should have been dealt with sooner, together with the sandy soil in his field causing more wear on his teeth than normal. His upper teeth on one side are worn right down to the gum line, which would be pretty painful for an animal which should spend approx. 14 hours a day chewing fibrous food. Hopefully the dentistry has made him a bit more comfortable and the blood tests will come back clear for anything more sinister but he is probably going to need supplemental feeding during the winter from now on in. Feeling hugely relieved at the moment.


That’s good news Barbara, so worrying when our animals are poorly. Hope all the results are clear x


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Nice longer posts, thank yous. 

I live with my Mum too, we're at it hammer and tongues (what is that exactly hammer and tongues? Maybe tongs? Like in a companion set?) 

It was boiling today and I hates the glary global warming sun, nasty. I went all over, different shops have different ways of dealing with customers. In the £Shop we had to follow each other round keeping to the lines.  B&M was very free and easy, just a bouncer on the door letting in one at a time but once you were in you had to be sensible. There was nobody in Barclays, just me paying in for my brother, he wasn't too good yesterday, a young man on the door was very friendly, I quite like all this have a nice day stuff. 

If I'm out for 7 there's hardly anybody about which is just how I likes it. People are getting very complacent imho. I was 8.2 @ 7.03am. Be interesting to see what I am tomorrow as I did my version of low carb today. Go me. 

Last night's clap was very emotional, I was blubbing in the garden.

I can't believe the horse is called Ernie, that is lol.


----------



## mikeyB

I was emotional at my last clap. Settled soon enough with Ampicillin, though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning. 
Another warm sunny day is forecast. 
My first time for being on here first.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.5 for me today, have a great weekend!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all hope all is well ,  today's reading is 5.9 making me have an average reading for the week of 5.7  (last week 6.3)  so I think it's been a good week here.


----------



## ColinUK

8.0 this morning. About to go out for my walk. 
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Another fierce rainstorm last night and more to come. At this rate I'll have a project to do - build an Ark!

I was 6.0 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Another Saturday early bird. A nice enough 6.1. Should have being going on holiday today to the Isle of Arran.  Ah well, who wants to stay in a cottage on the beach with red squirrels in your back garden and sea birds for ever more? Holidays are so 2019! Have a good a day as you can, I’m going to cry into my cornflakes ( other breakfast carb filled cereals are available).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me today  hopefully it's just the2 glucotabs an hour before bed and the 2 digestives at bedtime catching up with me, fingers crossed anyway as at the end of my tether already and cant deal with much more 

Try have a nice day folks 
Xx


----------



## SueEK

6.8 for me today. Nice number @Michael12421  . Overcast and quite chilly at the moment, hope it will brighten up. Had a productive day yesterday, did another fence panel and the back of the shed, one and a half more panels to do. Cleaned the windows and frames outside at the back as well plus cooked a gammon roast. Hubby has finished the garage roof, so much brighter in my hall now hurray.  My brother rang and was a bit upset as my niece was going to hand in her notice at work, she works as a care assistant in a nursing home and someone has Covid19. There is no testing at all and they cannot get access to it. My sister in law has severe COPD, fibromyalgia and epilepsy and smokes way too much. She is convinced she is going to get it and die and vocalises this all the time so I’m not surprised my niece felt she had no choice. I know my niece would blame herself forever more if anything happened to her mum and I think I managed to get this over to my brother. It’s a very tricky one isn’t it, she wants to work but is scared, I feel sorry for her being in this situation. Will ring him later to see what happened.
Have a good day everyone and take good care xx


----------



## Bloden

Blooooomin eck @Baz. You’re going great guns! 

Morning all. 8.0 here. So, I either up the Tresiba or do some gardening today...gardening, plz. That pesky bindweed is back!

Aw, @eggyg, sounds like my kind of place too - can you send me the link?! Chin up, you’ll get there eventually.

(My smilies have gone cold! I can see them but can’t click on them)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here.
Hope that's Ernie sorted, @rebrascora, horses are such a worry, if they’re not off their feed, then they’re managing to damage them in the field or something!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.0 on the dot for me.

Let's see what the queue for the pharmacy is like. She'd and fence look like a lock of paint would come in handy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Bloden said:


> Blooooomin eck @Baz. You’re going great guns!
> 
> Morning all. 8.0 here. So, I either up the Tresiba or do some gardening today...gardening, plz. That pesky bindweed is back!
> 
> Aw, @eggyg, sounds like my kind of place too - can you send me the link?! Chin up, you’ll get there eventually.
> 
> (My smilies have gone cold! I can see them but can’t click on them)


Thanks @Bloden


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Blooooomin eck @Baz. You’re going great guns!
> 
> Morning all. 8.0 here. So, I either up the Tresiba or do some gardening today...gardening, plz. That pesky bindweed is back!
> 
> Aw, @eggyg, sounds like my kind of place too - can you send me the link?! Chin up, you’ll get there eventually.
> 
> (My smilies have gone cold! I can see them but can’t click on them)


I’ve tried to attach a link but can’t. It’s Cottages and Castles, the cottage is Poppies in Pirnmill. It’s lovely, we’ve moved it to next April. Seems a long way away but it will be worth it.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. 
Been reminiscing about this time last year as we embarked on our Route 66 trip. This day last year we was in Winslow Arizona. And we stood on a corner.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious again here. 8.8 @ 7.09am

Good haul at Aldi, I like that they let the ol' bids in early, back before 9. 40 ltrs compost £1.99, tray four Fuchsias £3 odd. Plus cold chicken for tonights tea. They've opened our B&Q store, I shall  be getting in a lot of compost tomorrow before the wheels fall off my Sholley.

Shocked at those poor twins who lost their lives. Very sad. I don't think peoples with underlying health issues should be working.  EDIT/ Shouldn't be working I meant to say, doh!

President Trump is a tit, somebody should inject him with disinfectant. 

Route 66! Fabulous. 



Bloden said:


> (My smilies have gone cold! I can see them but can’t click on them)


I've never seen mine since the change over.  I have a couple I can type in, but I miss them!

I think my brother just had the virus? My sister thinks he had hayfever, not much difference there then. He had the red rimmed bloodshot eyes and I saw a similar picture of C19 victims with those eyes. I wish we had testing.


----------



## Michael12421

When I was a kid to trump was to fart. Never has there been a man so aptly named.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke up on 6.0, which is nice after a post meal Magnum last night. Insulin shot spot on. That’s the advantage of being T1. You can cover up your sins much more easily. It’s a sin free time anyway, while I wait for a new battery for the scales.

Overdid the Creon slightly, so it’s the old trumpfest this morning. Doesn’t matter, I’m sitting on the balcony in the sunshine and fresh (ish) air stockpiling VitD, caffeine from a triple espresso, and nicotine from a vape. No different from any sunny day for me, the birds are singing and the little lambs are bleating for a meal from mum. In a few months they will be on my plate for a meal for me. Enjoy it while you can, little lambie

That’s the carnivore news. Thought it would make a change from coronavirus news.

In other news, you may think that Trump is mad for suggesting injecting Dettol to kill 99.9% of coronavirus in your body, but sales of guns in the US has increased by 40% since the pandemic started, presumably so they can shoot the virus. Who’s crazy now?

Anyway, it seems to be the weekend, so have a good one if it makes a difference.

Doesn’t to me, I have to look at my phone in the morning to see what day it is. I’m not dementing, that’s what retirement does.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 8.0 here


Hmmm how very odd that the only 2 regular commenters on this post on Tresiba have woken the same level, Tresibary going on lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am absolutely delighted to report a rare 5 for me this morning and right in the middle at 5.5.

Vet called at lunchtime to say that so far blood tests all look normal so liver and kidney function are fine. He is a bit concerned about his raised heart rate but I wonder if that is due to chronic pain. He is a pretty fit but chilled out horse, so his resting heart rate should be lower.
@Ditto Yes he is called Ernie and he also pulls a cart when he is not being ridden, and he is very fast, but it is not a milk cart and we are in the east not the west.... and the horse was actually called Trigger and the milkman was called Ernie in the song L believe.... but other than that it all fits!.... assuming that was your line of thought 
PS. Well done on your low carb day yesterday. Don't be too disheartened by your reading this morning, it takes a few days for change of diet to have an impact. Stick with it. Great to hear that you weren't tempted to eat any of your Mum's sweets because you were feeling full. That is the key. Make it easy to be good.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Even more rain - it's a wonder that there is any left. 6.7 this morning.


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all my reading for today is 6.9 hope everyone has a good safe day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this morning. 
Another contemporary word - "_furlough_" (wrongly spelled or wrongly pronounced?) 
What's wrong with "_leave (of absence)_"
Furlough should be reserved for the times when your cat's alopecia is playing up! 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm how very odd that the only 2 regular commenters on this post on Tresiba have woken the same level, Tresibary going on lol xx


Spooky @Kaylz. ‘Tis witchcraft, I tell ye.

4.2 here.  It’s a real pea-souper here this morning. More like the Bermuda Triangle than South Pembs.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, yes I'm a bit later but nope its not a long lie to blame (unfortunately   ) just decided to wait until I was on the laptop today

Well yesterdays 8.0 may just have been the near 30g carbs from the previous evening catching up as came down to 7.0 by dinner, 6.4 by tea and 6.0 at bedtime without any corrections so some more digestives for that 6.0 has resulted in a 5.3 this morning

Try and have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I’ve tried to attach a link but can’t. It’s Cottages and Castles, the cottage is Poppies in Pirnmill. It’s lovely, we’ve moved it to next April. Seems a long way away but it will be worth it.


Thanks @eggyg.  We’re hoping to get to our house in Spain in January - it’ll be completely overgrown by then - we’d best take machetes to find the front door! Think Jumanji...eek!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Being a numpty, I injected 5 units of basal last night, which is my daytime dose, instead of 3.5. luckily the second helping of custard tart mopped it up. ( I had some whole milk, which I buy to froth in my coffees, left over because my local supermarket has stopped selling pint cartons of milk, and I have to buy 2pt ones. That’s a good enough excuse for making custard tart).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

The garden beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 today


----------



## Michael12421

May the 4's be with you.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.7 today.

Having a day off from walking today as my broken foot can’t take anymore!  Polishing and vacuuming instead from the Lockdown lucky dip.

Have the best Sunday you can


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8. I had a long lie today, up for the loo at 6, got back into bed and two minutes later it was 8.20! For the first time in what seems ages it isn’t a nice sunny morning, very cloudy and Skiddaw has completely disappeared from sight! It’s the grand opening of the door today, after 6 days of stripping, sanding, filling, undercoating, sanding, filling, undercoating and finally the high shine white gloss, the furniture goes back on today. No more hoolies blowing through my hall. I might wear a hat for the unveiling! Have a safe Sunday.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Being a numpty, I injected 5 units of basal last night, which is my daytime dose, instead of 3.5. luckily the second helping of custard tart mopped it up. ( I had some whole milk, which I buy to froth in my coffees, left over because my local supermarket has stopped selling pint cartons of milk, and I have to buy 2pt ones. That’s a good enough excuse for making custard tart).


That’s another thing I have never made from scratch.  We just had some from Sainsbury’s yesterday with absolutely no excuse.  Do you think Yurt Lush would complain if you snuck some homemade ones along to our next meet up!!


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 7.7 today.
> 
> Having a day off from walking today as my broken foot can’t take anymore!  Polishing and vacuuming instead from the Lockdown lucky dip.
> 
> Have the best Sunday you can


I hope that you can polish and vacuum with your foot up.
I was thinking I won’t want to take you on at arm wrestling with all this walking you are diong on your crutches.  Rest up and enjoy the sun.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.8. I had a long lie today, up for the loo at 6, got back into bed and two minutes later it was 8.20! For the first time in what seems ages it isn’t a nice sunny morning, very cloudy and Skiddaw has completely disappeared from sight! It’s the grand opening of the door today, after 6 days of stripping, sanding, filling, undercoating, sanding, filling, undercoating and finally the high shine white gloss, the furniture goes back on today. No more hoolies blowing through my hall. I might wear a hat for the unveiling! Have a safe Sunday.


Here’s hoping there has been no pesky insect that chose to land on the door before it dried.
I remember an assembly when the deputy head did an excellent description of painting a door.  Her had the whole school spell bound.  Hard to believe but it was the way that he said it.


----------



## SB2015

... and finally (sorry @Robin and @Michael12421 , I know I shouldn’t start with and)

4.1 and heading down this morning.  After a week of temporary basal rate changes I think I need to switch to a new profile and accept that I need to be in summer mode.

A deadline for some sewing looms so it is a day (or what is left of it now.  A late start)  in the attic in spite of the sun.  It will be coffee breaks in the sun (regularly).


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

Well, I woke up the second time on 6.2. The first time I woke up (at 5.30) I was 2.7, so the 6.2 includes a guest appearance by Jelly Babies. No explanation, but possibly the unusual late evening exertion of fitting a fresh duvet cover. Doesn’t bother me, whatever.

It’s good fun fitting a duvet cover one handed, it needs new techniques (the other hand plays a support role with an elbow crutch). Takes twice as long, mind.

Serves me right for allowing the domestic staff a day off.

Anyway, it’s Sunday today, a day of rest. Just like Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday...isn’t lockdown exciting?

By the way, I use single cream when I make custard tart. It makes a huge difference, far better than the thin tasting shop bought.

Stay safe, folks.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Here’s hoping there has been no pesky insect that chose to land on the door before it dried.
> I remember an assembly when the deputy head did an excellent description of painting a door.  Her had the whole school spell bound.  Hard to believe but it was the way that he said it.


We were more bothered by the blossom blowing off our cherry tree! Although the door was off and on tins of beans on the dining table the blossom was blowing through the house. We also had a jackdaw down the chimney the other day, a regular occurrence, and we were worried about finding a bird stuck to the door! All looks well and no tackiness remains!


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, was at 8.2 this morning. Day off work and I can't be bothered to do anything. Grass really needs cutting, but I really don't want to do it. Disney+ binge watching it is then.


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me but rather undeserved. Weather seems a little cooler than yesterday but it’s still Groundhog Day!

Stay safe and sane everyone!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All.
Good to see everyone seems pretty well and have been busy.

Woke to a 6.3.
Just made some flapjack nice and tasty and get the pieces the right size (and practice insulin dose) they don’t spike levels.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Hi all, was at 8.2 this morning. Day off work and I can't be bothered to do anything. Grass really needs cutting, but I really don't want to do it. Disney+ binge watching it is then.


Glad to hear you just plan a rest day.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I was with @Amigo on the 5.9 step this morning..... that is two 5s in a row for me! Yippee


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An unprecedented 5 for me! This was at 5am. Didn’t inject any insulin, basal or bolus as was too early. Did BGs again at 5.50 as thought it was a fluke, 5.5! Must admit very surprised as I’m a bit ( make that very)
stressed as just found out that my spleen less condition has been “ upgraded”, and not in a good way, to the shielding list. Now to find another  new normal.   Stay safe everyone.


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 6.0 today, looks like it'll start out dull but maybe get better as the day goes on. Be well!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*HOUSE!! *
Sorry to shout, but scoring a* 5.2* this morning may be the only bit of excitement I'll have all day.
Another sunny day but still cold at the moment.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 8.1.  Hope that today is third time lucky to get my mask from the pharmacy. 

The mañana complex is alive and kicking


----------



## Baz.

good morning all ,  6.8 for me this morning bit high today then it has been the past few days


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *HOUSE!! *
> Sorry to shout, but scoring a* 5.2* this morning may be the only bit of excitement I'll have all day.
> Another sunny day but still cold at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

Well 2 orders put in yesterday, 1 at Superdrug for some Dove soap while the 4 pack for £2 promotion is still on and the other at Savers for cotton wool pads, shower gel, spec wipes and some Vaseline hand cream, why cant everything just be available in one place!  Also got a text from a mate saying they were sending me 2 phone covers, nothing special but I am needing a new one as the colour is coming off my current one and I know its to protect the charger port but the piece that goes into it has never stayed as it should so just annoys me popping out all the time!

Anyways 4.8 for me this morning
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, not surprisingly, I made free last night with slow roast pork and a large piece of camembert to follow. All that protein and fat just keeps on giving.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  9.2 here...I keep telling Mr Bloden not to use tomato paste, but he has a mental block when it comes to the concentrated carb-packed red stuff - sends me sky-high. Ho hum. The spag bol was deeeee-lish tho.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 thanks to a gluco tab due to a slight mistiming of my evening bolus. Could have been worse.

Back to the home office today. Got a fine collection of garden waste to dispose of when the tip re opens.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

7.6 for me this morning. A few basal tweaks under way after the weekend.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> just found out that my spleen less condition has been “ upgraded”, and not in a good way, to the shielding list. Now to find another new normal.  Stay safe everyone


Sorry to hear that.  I assume the 12 weeks starts from the beginning of the lockdown, not from now.
The wether is changing so I am glad that you were still allowed out during the sunshine.  Take care


----------



## SB2015

4.4 this morning.

Planning a longer walk today but it won’t be shorts anymore.
Then hopefully a week of some creativity indoors with this colder weather.


----------



## Toucan

6.2 this morning, so still struggling to get back down into the 5's.

Lovely surprise yesterday. Got a message from my daughter, saying 'go and look out the front window' - and there she was, plus my grandson! 
They had cycled over, and it was the first time I had actually seen them since isolation. We had a 'shout' conversation across the front garden, got a bit emotional, and then they were on their way again. A very special treat.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I assume the 12 weeks starts from the beginning of the lockdown, not from now.
> The wether is changing so I am glad that you were still allowed out during the sunshine.  Take care


I’m not certain. I’ve managed to get an appointment with a nurse this morning believe it or not! I realised with all the talk about splenectomies that I was well overdue, about 3 years I reckon, my pneumonia booster. Oops! So getting that and I’ve to ask her about the shielding. Mr Eggy will drop me right at the door. I’ll be armed with my hand sanitizer so should be safe. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Flower

Morning all I’ll join you @SB2015 on the 4.4 podium today.

Excellent HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo .

My quest today is for some fluffy slippers online - only really need 1 as my other leg is in a cast but I’ll settle for a pair! Not many shopping options for a left slipper


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> I’m not certain. I’ve managed to get an appointment with a nurse this morning believe it or not! I realised with all the talk about splenectomies that I was well overdue, about 3 years I reckon, my pneumonia booster. Oops! So getting that and I’ve to ask her about the shielding. Mr Eggy will drop me right at the door. I’ll be armed with my hand sanitizer so should be safe. Will let you know what happens.



Hope it goes well @eggyg. And hope you get some good pointers about the new shielding situation you find yourself in.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> My quest today is for some fluffy slippers online - only really need 1 as my other leg is in a cast but I’ll settle for a pair! Not many shopping options for a left slipper


Perhaps you should start up a slipper exchange for people with the same problem, t'other foot!  Good luck in your Quest O @Flower, may the internet overlords be mindful of your journey through their realm and keep you from harm


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.0 at 5 am and have now been for a 5k run...
Went to bed on a 5.3 so I must manufacture glucose in my sleep!
Another of the mysteries of life along with...

Do worms yawn? I ask myself...

Have a blessed day
Snowwy


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps.

Another lovely day, and a balmy 13 degrees. Lunch on the balcony beckons. Woke up on 4.7 after a nice all-in-range trace overnight. No lumps or bumps, so that’s the basal sorted. Whoopee (yawn).

Paid the price for changing the duvet cover. Every muscle protesting. Even the ones I never knew I had. Mutiny Had to swallow a Tramadol before bed (first time in months), so had vivid dreams through the night. No risk cinema, so can’t complain. PG rather than 18 certificate, more’s the pity. These synthetic opiates aren’t a patch on the real stuff.

I see the “government” are thinking of ways to ease the lockdown in England. Best of luck with that, then. Any easing will cause a spike in infection rate. You can’t just invent a light at the end of the tunnel, the light at the end of the tunnel is the light of an oncoming train. Let’s hope the revitalised Boris realises that. I think he does.

Anyway, if you think you are having it hard, don’t forget the poor Muslims and Ramadan. They can’t eat or drink between sunrise and sunset, so in the Northern Hemisphere it’s far more of a sacrifice. Good luck to ‘em, say I. Hope it stays cooler.

Have a good day, everyone, I will as soon as the caffeine lifts the Trammie fog.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> 4.4 this morning.
> 
> Planning a longer walk today but it won’t be shorts anymore.
> Then hopefully a week of some creativity indoors with this colder weather.


Daft question I know but I've always wondered what your avatar is.  Is it a phone holder, a sock?? Am baffled, can you share please xx


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> My quest today is for some fluffy slippers online


if you find any with a sturdy sole let me know please! I have a callous on my right foot with wearing non hard soled and leaning on it   I have a fluffy green pair I cant wear comfortably as the right foot is leaning and hurting my ankle lol xx


----------



## SueEK

mikeyB said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Another lovely day, and a balmy 13 degrees. Lunch on the balcony beckons. Woke up on 4.7 after a nice all-in-range trace overnight. No lumps or bumps, so that’s the basal sorted. Whoopee (yawn).
> 
> Paid the price for changing the duvet cover. Every muscle protesting. Even the ones I never knew I had. Mutiny Had to swallow a Tramadol before bed (first time in months), so had vivid dreams through the night. No risk cinema, so can’t complain. PG rather than 18 certificate, more’s the pity. These synthetic opiates aren’t a patch on the real stuff.
> 
> I see the “government” are thinking of ways to ease the lockdown in England. Best of luck with that, then. Any easing will cause a spike in infection rate. You can’t just invent a light at the end of the tunnel, the light at the end of the tunnel is the light of an oncoming train. Let’s hope the revitalised Boris realises that. I think he does.
> 
> Anyway, if you think you are having it hard, don’t forget the poor Muslims and Ramadan. They can’t eat or drink between sunrise and sunset, so in the Northern Hemisphere it’s far more of a sacrifice. Good luck to ‘em, say I. Hope it stays cooler.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone, I will as soon as the caffeine lifts the Trammie fog.


Nice post Mike.  Totally agree about us not easing the restrictions - let's hope Boris is of a like mind.  Thank goodness we have him instead of Trump aaargh!!


----------



## rebrascora

Woohoo! Guess who is in the 5s for the third day in a row? 5.7 for me this morning and I am absolutely made up about it! Maybe I have this diabetes thing cracked...... who am I kidding! I know that comment will almost certainly jump up and bite me tomorrow morning but will be very happy indeed if it doesn't.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Many congrats on your Bingo win.

@Michael12421 Good luck getting some masks. Did you see the info someone posted last week about making your own out of an old sock... I had a go and it worked great... I used folded kitchen paper instead of a coffee filter. Will see if I can find the thread....
Here we go... https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/diy-sock-facemask.86529/#post-969421


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. The day goes too fast. I need to get back in the garden. 7.4 @ 6.33am


----------



## Michael12421

Got my mask but only after a bit of haggling, cost more than three times the government edict but what the hell.


----------



## merrymunky

A nice HOUSE SPECIAL this morning. Lovely.
Hope everyone is ok. Awake at the crack of dawn this morning. Doesn’t help that I had to get up for the loo three times in the night thanks to baby!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning just 2.6 today.  Can't put a reason to it, had enough pasta followed by an indulgent Belgian praline - the penultimate one.


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 10.4. Has been worse & also, better! A so, so emoji!

Took me a bit of time to work out how to post again as I had to change my email but, got the hang of it: had to confirm my email address! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!

The similes/emojis are changed now so, not QUITE sure WHAT some of them are: will verbalise them all to start with; saves confusion on both sides! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!

It’s been a very long time since I’ve been on here & missed it: inner sunshine has been missing for some time now; &, as if by magic, just starting to compose & type this, my sense of humour is coming back! Oh, that’s one I know, even though it’s a different emoji from before! And with the humour I can feel some inner sunshine coming back as well as I get back into the hang of posting again. 

First off, I should say that BS reading isn’t waking as I’m about to go to bed now after spending all evening & the night reading this thread to catch up what’s been happening since I last posted on here or, indeed been on these forums at all! Yawning emoji! Took longer than I realised & I’m DEAD tired but, as it’s morning NOW, might as well test & post. Know that emoji too! That one as well though, I liked the previous big toothy grin emoji better!

I’m just off to catch some z’s & will post thread later, when I’m awake again, with my updates since I was last here! It’s REALLY nice to be posting again: the act of which has given me a bit of inner sunshine; that Sunny on the Inside feeling! 

A VERY Good Morning to you all & may you all have sunshine on the inside & outside!  Knowing the winking too though, not QUITE as cheeky as the old one!

PS:- It’s awfully frustrating to be having SUCH nice sunny weather, on the outside, when we’re in Lockdown! Frustrated emoji!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this morning. 
Not so nice weather today, but not raining yet. So, early morning walkies for me.

_@Lanny I'm very glad to see you back on here as will most of the "regulars" on here.
Posting on here for me is very therapeutic and it helps to focus my mind for the day ahead.
So I'm really looking forward to reading your posts again._

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All,   I'm not sure if this is a good reading or bad reading for me but my reading today is 4.2 ,  hope everyone has a good safe day


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Awake just after 3, no idea why. After five or six stabs and a new lancet 7.5 @ 5.56am. 

Rotten weather, spitting.  Wanted to get out there, have lots to do, got the gardening bug!


----------



## eggyg

Well first of all, welcome back @Lanny we we’re worried! Glad to see you are ok though. Looking forward to seeing you post again. Anyways, back to the matter in hand. 6.4 on this lovely morning. I think today I will mostly be staying in! What I mean is I won’t be leaving the safety of my home and garden. It’s the new norm for me and I have to find a way to “enjoy” it. Answers on a postcard please. Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

@Lanny!! Great to see you!!  

Morning folks. 4.9 here.

Where’s the sunshine? Oh well, I won’t have to water the garden. Stay dry as well as safe, peeps.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Savers order was also despatched yesterday so really surprised but things may be starting to get back to their timescales before all of this started

4.9 today

Omg welcome back @Lanny Fantastic to see you! I had googled your address trying to find a phone number to make sure you were ok but was unsuccessful in the hunt
Xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.9 here.


Really, AGAIN lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 05:04 BS 10.4. Has been worse & also, better! A so, so emoji!
> 
> Took me a bit of time to work out how to post again as I had to change my email but, got the hang of it: had to confirm my email address! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!
> 
> The similes/emojis are changed now so, not QUITE sure WHAT some of them are: will verbalise them all to start with; saves confusion on both sides! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!
> 
> It’s been a very long time since I’ve been on here & missed it: inner sunshine has been missing for some time now; &, as if by magic, just starting to compose & type this, my sense of humour is coming back! Oh, that’s one I know, even though it’s a different emoji from before! And with the humour I can feel some inner sunshine coming back as well as I get back into the hang of posting again.
> 
> First off, I should say that BS reading isn’t waking as I’m about to go to bed now after spending all evening & the night reading this thread to catch up what’s been happening since I last posted on here or, indeed been on these forums at all! Yawning emoji! Took longer than I realised & I’m DEAD tired but, as it’s morning NOW, might as well test & post. Know that emoji too! That one as well though, I liked the previous big toothy grin emoji better!
> 
> I’m just off to catch some z’s & will post thread later, when I’m awake again, with my updates since I was last here! It’s REALLY nice to be posting again: the act of which has given me a bit of inner sunshine; that Sunny on the Inside feeling!
> 
> A VERY Good Morning to you all & may you all have sunshine on the inside & outside!  Knowing the winking too though, not QUITE as cheeky as the old one!
> 
> PS:- It’s awfully frustrating to be having SUCH nice sunny weather, on the outside, when we’re in Lockdown! Frustrated emoji!


So lovely to see you back and your emoji filled posts. Hope you are well and look forward to seeing many more of them xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Rain! The garden was in desperate need of it. Will have to make do with @Lanny's 'sunshine on the inside' I’ve missed that concept, welcome back!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Pile of garden waste now bagged and under tarpaulin.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> A nice HOUSE SPECIAL this morning. Lovely.
> Hope everyone is ok. Awake at the crack of dawn this morning. Doesn’t help that I had to get up for the loo three times in the night thanks to baby!


Congratulations on the House Special!  I hope you are feeling well {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 05:04 BS 10.4. Has been worse & also, better! A so, so emoji!
> 
> Took me a bit of time to work out how to post again as I had to change my email but, got the hang of it: had to confirm my email address! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!
> 
> The similes/emojis are changed now so, not QUITE sure WHAT some of them are: will verbalise them all to start with; saves confusion on both sides! Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!
> 
> It’s been a very long time since I’ve been on here & missed it: inner sunshine has been missing for some time now; &, as if by magic, just starting to compose & type this, my sense of humour is coming back! Oh, that’s one I know, even though it’s a different emoji from before! And with the humour I can feel some inner sunshine coming back as well as I get back into the hang of posting again.
> 
> First off, I should say that BS reading isn’t waking as I’m about to go to bed now after spending all evening & the night reading this thread to catch up what’s been happening since I last posted on here or, indeed been on these forums at all! Yawning emoji! Took longer than I realised & I’m DEAD tired but, as it’s morning NOW, might as well test & post. Know that emoji too! That one as well though, I liked the previous big toothy grin emoji better!
> 
> I’m just off to catch some z’s & will post thread later, when I’m awake again, with my updates since I was last here! It’s REALLY nice to be posting again: the act of which has given me a bit of inner sunshine; that Sunny on the Inside feeling!
> 
> A VERY Good Morning to you all & may you all have sunshine on the inside & outside!  Knowing the winking too though, not QUITE as cheeky as the old one!
> 
> PS:- It’s awfully frustrating to be having SUCH nice sunny weather, on the outside, when we’re in Lockdown! Frustrated emoji!


@Lanny! So wonderful to hear from you again, you have been really missed {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  I've noticed that a minor, but annoying consequence of the lockdown is having to eat different bread than usual, as it's more difficult to get hold of the Burgen that I've been eating for the best part of the last 10 years  Currently I'm on a Morrison's 'The Best' seeded loaf and no matter what I do it's giving me big spikes afterwards, grr!  Still, as long as that remains the worst of my problems, I shan't complain!


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone
A concerning 7.1 this morning. Things seem to have gone a bit random, and can't think of any significant changes in food and exercise. I currently only test in the morning, so think I need to go back to more detailed testing and food diary.

Had home delivery yesterday of a great box of fresh veg. from a company called 'Fruit for the Office' who to keep in business have now diversified to do home fruit and veg deliveries. Lovely veggies all very fresh, and some fresh eggs as well.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today  I've noticed that a minor, but annoying consequence of the lockdown is having to eat different bread than usual, as it's more difficult to get hold of the Burgen that I've been eating for the best part of the last 10 years  Currently I'm on a Morrison's 'The Best' seeded loaf and no matter what I do it's giving me big spikes afterwards, grr!  Still, as long as that remains the worst of my problems, I shan't complain!


I haven’t had Burgen for 6 weeks. Currently eating Hovis granary, thick, very heavy going and dense and 20 grms of carbs! Tesco seeded wasn’t too bad at about 15/16 grms. Daughter got me some Vogel put it in freezer. 15 grms but teeny tiny slices! #firstworldproblems


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I haven’t had Burgen for 6 weeks. Currently eating Hovis granary, thick, very heavy going and dense and 20 grms of carbs! Tesco seeded wasn’t too bad at about 15/16 grms. Daughter got me some Vogel put it in freezer. 15 grms but teeny tiny slices! #firstworldproblems


I'm keeping fingers crossed that my latest ASDA order will provide me with 3 lovely soya and linseed loaves


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.9 today

Lovely to see again you @Lanny I’ve missed your sunshine posts. I hope things are going as well as possible for you 

Pouring down here, the hill over the road has gone missing in the gloom. Time to find my Nanook of the North anorak for a soggy walk.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I'm keeping fingers crossed that my latest ASDA order will provide me with 3 lovely soya and linseed loaves


I've switched to Hovis wholemeal as cant get Tesco's and at 15g carbs a slice it isnt too bad and doesn't seem to spike, I actually really like it too so will continue to get it as Tesco changed their recipe a few loaves before lockdown and it wasn't so great, its 40p dearer a loaf for Hovis but hey ho lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> I've switched to Hovis wholemeal as cant get Tesco's and at 15g carbs a slice it isnt too bad and doesn't seem to spike, I actually really like it too so will continue to get it as Tesco changed their recipe a few loaves before lockdown and it wasn't so great, its 40p dearer a loaf for Hovis but hey ho lol xx


Morrison's didn't have Burgen so I chose 3 Hovis seeded loaves - unfortunately when it came to delivery they didn't have any of those so they substituted with just one of their own seeded loaves. It tastes fine, just spikes!


----------



## zoombapup

Morning everyone, had a rather bothering 6.1 this morning, up from my more usual 5.7ish, but I guess I'm overall up a tiny bit anyway, so in line with where I've been for a week or so.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Daft question I know but I've always wondered what your avatar is.  Is it a phone holder, a sock?? Am baffled, can you share please xx


It is a pump pouch that I made, using some remnants of a Margo Shelby fabric.  I also made the clip as one of my pieces at a silver work course.  Nothing complex but I bet I wear mine more than others who made earrings etc.  Mine is in use everyday and no one else sees it, but I think my pump deserves a bit of posh.

I have also woven my own fabric and made a case for glucose meter, and for my husband’s hearing aids.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning just 2.6 today.  Can't put a reason to it, had enough pasta followed by an indulgent Belgian praline - the penultimate one.


Hope you got things sorted and have levelled out Michael


----------



## SB2015

Caught up with posts now after a rubbish morning of persistent hypos, having woken with a 3.6 where I had hovered for a few hours overnight.  BG said 4.0 and I certainly felt wobbly.  It just went on and on all morning, so just brought down insulin gradually and now running at 80%. Weather, DF, ?  Who knows.

Back to normal now, all be it on a reduced basal rate, but feeling a lot better, although I hadn’t realised how tiring it can be.  I might just go and ‘read my book’, which means fall asleep usually.

Good to have you back @Lanny.

I hope you have found some good stuff to occupy yourselves in this cooler weather.


----------



## merrymunky

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!  I hope you are feeling well {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> View attachment 14027



Haha thank you. I’m feeling ok. Back hurts, hips kill, feeling full of baby and getting anxious with only about two weeks to go but otherwise ok. Hope you are well.


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *4.8* this morning.
> Not so nice weather today, but not raining yet. So, early morning walkies for me.
> 
> _@Lanny I'm very glad to see you back on here as will most of the "regulars" on here.
> Posting on here for me is very therapeutic and it helps to focus my mind for the day ahead.
> So I'm really looking forward to reading your posts again._
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez



Yes, that’s EXACTLY it: it’s therapeutic; thinking about the day ahead, very often in my case the day before as well, made me SEE the humour & made that inner sunshine that makes everything SO much more bearable! Without doing that; the inner sunshine has been missing! Saying “Umm” emoji! Is it this one? Maybe not: looks more like a Mona Lisa So, So Smile? Maybe this one?


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> Haha thank you. I’m feeling ok. Back hurts, hips kill, feeling full of baby and getting anxious with only about two weeks to go but otherwise ok. Hope you are well.



SO very pleased for you @merrymunky & a belated congratulations on your pregnancy! Not long to go now & wish you all the best!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm late (maybe last) on parade today with a 4.2 from this morning. Not another 5 but 4 in a row would have been asking a lot and not unhappy with a 4. Rather that side of 5 than the other because DP sharp kicks in to increase it.

@Lanny You just made my day, seeing you back here posting. We have missed you so much. I wondered if you had maybe won some big online golf tournament and emigrated with the prize money!! Are you still playing?
It must be worrying for you and your family, business wise, in the current climate. Hope you are able to keep afloat.

@merrymunky Well done on your House Special. That is certainly an achievement considering your wayward levels recently. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable..... not long to go now!

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better now. Wish I could get away with eating pralines.... but then I would never manage to stop at just one!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> I'm late (maybe last) on parade today with a 4.2 from this morning. Not another 5 but 4 in a row would have been asking a lot and not unhappy with a 4. Rather that side of 5 than the other because DP sharp kicks in to increase it.
> 
> @Lanny You just made my day, seeing you back here posting. We have missed you so much. I wondered if you had maybe won some big online golf tournament and emigrated with the prize money!! Are you still playing?
> It must be worrying for you and your family, business wise, in the current climate. Hope you are able to keep afloat.
> 
> @merrymunky Well done on your House Special. That is certainly an achievement considering your wayward levels recently. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable..... not long to go now!
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better now. Wish I could get away with eating pralines.... but then I would never manage to stop at just one!



Yes, I am: just qualifying for another tournament this week; won a long string of medals now!

We haven’t started yet & it’ll be a long time yet IF we do. Another close family member, my sister in law, has Cancer & just had a tumour removed Mid March 2020 just before the Lockdown, recovering at home & shielding now.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Yes, I am: just qualifying for another tournament this week; won a long string of medals now!
> 
> We haven’t started yet & it’ll be a long time yet IF we do. Another close family member, my sister in law, has Cancer & just had a tumour removed Mid March 2020 just before the Lockdown, recovering at home & shielding now.



Great news that the golf is going strong. Sorry to hear about your Sister in law but hopefully the surgery will prove successful. It must be a relief that she got sorted with it before things got silly. Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery. 
Good to hear that you don't have business worries to add into the mix, 
Look forward to reading your daily updates here again.


----------



## Lanny

04:22 BS 8.8. Better!  Considering a bit of DP: awake, by alarm, at 23:49 to be in the tesco online queue to book delivery for 3 weeks ahead; doesn’t mean I get a slot & I didn’t this time. Frustrated emoji! Each night at midnight the slots are released for that day 3 weeks ahead & people are already queuing before then as it takes so long to get to the front!  It usually takes me until Friday or Saturday after queuing every night from the start of the week.  So far, managed to get deliveries roughly a week apart since this Lockdown but, just had a gap of 10 days by the time I got my order last Friday. There’s going to be a bigger gap now as it’s been over a week of queuing every night & still haven’t got a slot so, could be a gap of 14 days for the next order. I just order more to cover any gaps.  If I need to I’ll order more onto my booked slot for 08/05/20 as tomorrow’s queue will be for 20/05/20!  Couldn’t get back to sleep so, giving in now & going to have breakfast!

A very Early Good Morning to you all & have a day full of Sunshine inside & maybe outside?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 8.1


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 
Weather's turning cold and rainy again. Better make the most of it and get outside now while it's still dry. 

@Lanny Have you tried using Asda (if they deliver in your area). They are very good and if you check them shortly after midnight you can usually get a delivery slot within 7-8 days.

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning,
5.8 this morning.
Hmm looks a bit damp outside, early exercise I think and then the ordeal of Aldi today or tomorrow.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning. An unexpected 6.4 as I went to bed on a 9.4! But I held my nerve and didn’t do a correction hoping I still had some NovoRapid swimming about. It’s that pesky rice stuff, does it every time. Damp here, we have actually had some rain it seems. Don’t think it was enough to fill the water butt and the pond up though. So what’s going on in the Eggy household today? I hear you ask. A big, fat nowt! I really need to get an indoor hobby, but you can’t teach an old dog new tricks. I’ll stick to my books I think. Have a safe day and I hope you get a delivery slot @Lanny.

As I’m shielding, apparently I can register as a clinically extremely vulnerable person and get priority on the supermarkets delivery slots, but I have plenty of family to do my shopping and would rather someone who didn’t got mine. I also don’t need the food parcel that I’ve heard you get, not sure if that’s a local thing or country wide. Although I know on my medical records I fill the criteria for the above, I don’t feel it and won’t be registering. I don’t like labels.


----------



## zoombapup

Well, after a 6.3 or something yesterday, I have a 5.3 today. No HS, but close


----------



## Baz.

Morning all my reading today is 7.0 so back up again


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Looked out the window yesterday and was like a children’s playground, at least 7 kids out there mingling and mucking about on their bikes, only 3 of the group being from the same household, still there a few hours later with the older children sticking their hands in their mouths without a care in the world, adults aren’t much better either gathering from all round the scheme and having wee chats & laughs, I don’t even feel comfortable enough to pop out for some fresh air so today marks 7 weeks since I’ve been stuck in and really starting to want to cry that they just don’t care about anyone

Anyways I expect my Superdrug & Savers orders at some point today although the email states they should arrive by Saturday the 2th May, yes that really is what it said I didn’t  type it wrong!

5.5 for me after a glucose chew for a low 4 at 6am, call into Roche this morning to ask for 3 replacement pots of test strips, start new sensor later, wash my hands a hundred times, all fun and games 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here.

Nice new do @Kaylz. 
How about being a knitter (oh no, a label!) @eggyg - there’s lots of online tutorials that are easy to follow. Knit yourself a mask!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Nice new do @Kaylz.


I must state no rules were broken during the making, my mum with the clippers and #2 comb to my short side lol xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. I’ve just put my basal up to winter levels again, and the central heating on.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. Hope you’re all well etc. 7.7 for me this morning which is a tad disappointing as yesterday finished on 6.1 but c’est la vie.

if the rain holds off today I’ll pot up the hanging basket with fuchsias and be able to plant the oleander and acer which arrived Sunday.

Time to reorder my prescriptions and I’m going to ask for more metformin to give me the ability to be flexible if my BG is veering into hyper territory. 

Other than that, boredom, and missing human contact I’m fine.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Nothing really different today. More of the same but a song to work on this evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.8 for me today  I've noticed that a minor, but annoying consequence of the lockdown is having to eat different bread than usual, as it's more difficult to get hold of the Burgen that I've been eating for the best part of the last 10 years  Currently I'm on a Morrison's 'The Best' seeded loaf and no matter what I do it's giving me big spikes afterwards, grr!  Still, as long as that remains the worst of my problems, I shan't complain!


Wharburtons seeded batch for me which doesn't seem too bad spiking!g wise.


----------



## Flower

Morning I’m up here on 13.4. Started a new sensor last night and it suspended insulin for hours when I was hypo in the night. Ah well I’ve corrected and now it’s dropping.

My new trainers were delivered yesterday how exciting! Navy Skechers or so I thought! Opened the box to reveal a pair of pink sparkly strappy sandals with pearl decoration! Not what I ordered & not the best for plodding round the block with a broken leg. ‘Just pop them back to the post office and we’ll get the pair you ordered out to you’ argh! I don’t want to go anywhere near the post office.

Hope you are doing ok in groundhog world.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I’ll stick to my books I think.


What are you reading at the moment?
Glad you have got family around to shop for you whilst shielding.


----------



## SB2015

5.1 this morning and now done basal rate tweaks to see off the hypos.
That is usually a guarantee for a change in weather, but I think this cooler snap is set in for a few days.  

Our fish are happy and all the dust from our work in the garden has been cleaned up for us.

Have a good day whatever you choose to do.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> ‘Just pop them back to the post office and we’ll get the pair you ordered out to you’ argh! I don’t want to go anywhere near the post office.


They make it sound so simple!!  I hope you get the proper shoes soon somehow.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today  Damp and dull outside, which is actually a bit of a relief!


----------



## Toucan

Back into the 5's again, 5.7 so need to try and stay in the 5's if I can.
Great Zumba session on ZOOM yesterday, a really good work-out, so maybe that helped bring the reading down.

Bit of a break from the rain this morning, so resumed my early morning stroll around the garden, cup of tea in hand. 
Found some of my newly planted runner beans had been demolished by slugs! I had put broken  egg shells around them, but that didn't work. I have heard that putting some beer in the bottom of a jam jar and burying it for slugs to fall in, is a solution, bit can't persuade my husband to sacrifice some of his beer!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.3 here.
> 
> Nice new do @Kaylz.
> How about being a knitter (oh no, a label!) @eggyg - there’s lots of online tutorials that are easy to follow. Knit yourself a mask!


Ha ha! That’s funny. Me, knit? Ain’t gonna happen. Lots of reasons, I am the least crafty person in the entire universe, probably because I am not a patient person and don’t like anyone telling me what to do. And the knitting shop is shut!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning I’m up here on 13.4. Started a new sensor last night and it suspended insulin for hours when I was hypo in the night. Ah well I’ve corrected and now it’s dropping.
> 
> My new trainers were delivered yesterday how exciting! Navy Skechers or so I thought! Opened the box to reveal a pair of pink sparkly strappy sandals with pearl decoration! Not what I ordered & not the best for plodding round the block with a broken leg. ‘Just pop them back to the post office and we’ll get the pair you ordered out to you’ argh! I don’t want to go anywhere near the post office.
> 
> Hope you are doing ok in groundhog world.


Someone will have been a tad disappointed when they received your blue sketchers! But why the heck would someone be wanting pink, sparkly, high heeled sandals in this unprecedented time, I’ll never know!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> What are you reading at the moment?
> Glad you have got family around to shop for you whilst shielding.


Just started an Anne Cleeves book from her Shetland series. That’s only because I should be on Arran at the moment and this was the nearest I could get to replicating my cancelled holiday! TBF they’re ok, a bit slow at times but the scenery ( in my head) is good!


----------



## Flower

I thought the same @eggyg, who is this meant for? The person I spoke to said the code for the sandals was very similar to the trainers so I hope it was just a mistake and somewhere Cinderella isn't despairing over a pair of boring blue trainers with memory foam insoles!


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks.  I have not read any posts yet , so I hope all is well with everyone.

Am starting to feel better still very tired, no energy and my Asthma leaves a lot to be desired,  a slow walk to the kitchen to put the kettle on and I have to sit on my perching stool while it boils lol. 

I really don’t know how I would have coped without insulin and I dread to think what my BGs would have been without it , at my worst my bolus shot up to 5 units for 10 carbs  and basalwent up to 13.5 units , both are easing back down now.
Dad’s feeling better too but like me no energy and having lots of dozes in his chair 

Take care


----------



## Ljc

Oops for got what I came here for lol 7.1


----------



## Flower

Glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better @Ljc and your Dad too .  It sounds like you've had a tough time.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> It is a pump pouch that I made, using some remnants of a Margo Shelby fabric.  I also made the clip as one of my pieces at a silver work course.  Nothing complex but I bet I wear mine more than others who made earrings etc.  Mine is in use everyday and no one else sees it, but I think my pump deserves a bit of posh.
> 
> I have also woven my own fabric and made a case for glucose meter, and for my husband’s hearing aids.


You are definitely multi-talented Bloden, I can't sew a button on without it being too tight or too loose; thankfully  my husband was in the Army and is a much better sewer than I and to have made the clip as well after doing a silver work course - well I'm well impressed.  Thanks for letting me know, I was always curious what your avatar was.  Stay safe x


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning troglodytes

I came round on 6.2 this morning. Had to take another Tramadol last night because of all the aches and pains getting my art kit out of big boxes and bubble wrap. It's a shame the council aren't doing paper and cardboard collections because they are short of staff, anyone who coughs gets sent home for a fortnight. Not a particularly sensible policy, if you ask me

I got some wholemeal flour left outside my door by my son-in-law. He got it from a nearby food supplier who normally sells to hotels and restaurants, so sizes can be a bit daunting. Their smallest plain flour is a 5kg bag. Also got a pint bottle of Lea & Perrins. At least that doesn't have a best before date.

Next delivery due is a bag of mixed seeds, so Mr Panasonic can make my seeded bread, with only natural ingredients, unlike the chemically glued together Burgen bread. Flour, salt, yeast, butter, sugar to feed the yeast, seeds and water. That's all you need. Apart from insulin, of course. And lots of butter, so Creon as well for us with pancreas rot or absence.

Burgen ingredients? 

 Flour (with Calcium, Iron, Niacin (B3) and Thiamin (B1)),
Water,
Linseed,
Soya Flour,
Cracked Wheat,
Kibbled Soya,
Wheat Protein,
Vegetable Oils (Rapeseed, Sustainable Palm),
Yeast,
Sugar,
Salt,
Calcium Carbonate,
Vinegar,
Emulsifiers: E471, E472e,
Flour Treatment Agent: Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)
Those  E numbers are chemically altered fatty acids, used as emulsifiers. They can be made from animal or plant sources. All healthy and natural, according to Burgen. Aye, right. In Victorian times, fraudsters used Calcium Carbonate (chalk) to adulterate flour to save money. I assume they use the Calcium carbonate to interact with the vinegar to make more bubbles, thus saving money on yeast. To be fair to Burgen, their bread is a triumph of engineering and chemistry. It's not proper food, mind.

I'll eat home made, rather than a chemistry set. And I avoid eating anything that contains palm oil. "Sustainable" just means established plantations where forests have already been chopped down.

Anyway, enough of chemistry lessons, Im off for a shave with a new razor blade, a beard trim and shower. There's been a rush on men's fragrance. John Lewis are all out of Chanel Egoiste, and I'm out of Truefitt and Hill 1805, so I just have to slum it with the plebs and use Polo Black.

We're all in this together, I suppose  

Have a good day, gang, and stay safe. Trust no one, especially this useless government.


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Good morning troglodytes
> 
> I came round on 6.2 this morning. Had to take another Tramadol last night because of all the aches and pains getting my art kit out of big boxes and bubble wrap. It's a shame the council aren't doing paper and cardboard collections because they are short of staff, anyone who coughs gets sent home for a fortnight. Not a particularly sensible policy, if you ask me
> 
> I got some wholemeal flour left outside my door by my son-in-law. He got it from a nearby food supplier who normally sells to hotels and restaurants, so sizes can be a bit daunting. Their smallest plain flour is a 5kg bag. Also got a pint bottle of Lea & Perrins. At least that doesn't have a best before date.
> 
> Next delivery due is a bag of mixed seeds, so Mr Panasonic can make my seeded bread, with only natural ingredients, unlike the chemically glued together Burgen bread. Flour, salt, yeast, butter, sugar to feed the yeast, seeds and water. That's all you need. Apart from insulin, of course. And lots of butter, so Creon as well for us with pancreas rot or absence.
> 
> Burgen ingredients?
> 
> Flour (with Calcium, Iron, Niacin (B3) and Thiamin (B1)),
> Water,
> Linseed,
> Soya Flour,
> Cracked Wheat,
> Kibbled Soya,
> Wheat Protein,
> Vegetable Oils (Rapeseed, Sustainable Palm),
> Yeast,
> Sugar,
> Salt,
> Calcium Carbonate,
> Vinegar,
> Emulsifiers: E471, E472e,
> Flour Treatment Agent: Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)
> Those  E numbers are chemically altered fatty acids, used as emulsifiers. They can be made from animal or plant sources. All healthy and natural, according to Burgen. Aye, right. In Victorian times, fraudsters used Calcium Carbonate (chalk) to adulterate flour to save money. I assume they use the Calcium carbonate to interact with the vinegar to make more bubbles, thus saving money on yeast. To be fair to Burgen, their bread is a triumph of engineering and chemistry. It's not proper food, mind.
> 
> I'll eat home made, rather than a chemistry set. And I avoid eating anything that contains palm oil. "Sustainable" just means established plantations where forests have already been chopped down.
> 
> Anyway, enough of chemistry lessons, Im off for a shave with a new razor blade, a beard trim and shower. There's been a rush on men's fragrance. John Lewis are all out of Chanel Egoiste, and I'm out of Truefitt and Hill 1805, so I just have to slum it with the plebs and use Polo Black.
> 
> We're all in this together, I suppose
> 
> Have a good day, gang, and stay safe. Trust no one, especially this useless government.



 Ohh! @mikeyB , I’ve missed you: you grumpy old cynic; who’s REALLY a sentimental softie!


----------



## Amigo

A naughty 7 for me this morning but maybe due to the anxiety of having to make a hospital visit today for an essential blood test. It was like a scene from an apocalyptic movie with signs telling you to go home en-route unless your journey was essential (mine was). Nurse met me on a sealed unit fully gowned up with visor and gloves. My temperature was taken and the waiting room was empty. Attendance is by appointment only as this is a very high risk haematology treatment unit.
I wore a mask and touched nothing. I feel for the nurses having to wear all this PPE all day, it’s so hot and uncomfortable.
Glad to be safely back in my pod now. So odd wearing shoes now...will I ever get used to them again?


----------



## mikeyB

Pleased you could get your test and it all went smoothly, Amigo. Hope the result doesn't mean further horrible treatment.

I got my new batteries for my weighing scales this lunchtime, so the silent Spanish Inquisition starts before showering tomorrow. My sins will be laid out before me in digital, unarguable form. I will bear my punishment silently, too.


----------



## merrymunky

Lanny said:


> SO very pleased for you @merrymunky & a belated congratulations on your pregnancy! Not long to go now & wish you all the best!



Thank you...on the home stretch now. Nice to see you back. 

Reporting a 5.3 this morning


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> I'm late (maybe last) on parade today with a 4.2 from this morning. Not another 5 but 4 in a row would have been asking a lot and not unhappy with a 4. Rather that side of 5 than the other because DP sharp kicks in to increase it.
> 
> @Lanny You just made my day, seeing you back here posting. We have missed you so much. I wondered if you had maybe won some big online golf tournament and emigrated with the prize money!! Are you still playing?
> It must be worrying for you and your family, business wise, in the current climate. Hope you are able to keep afloat.
> 
> @merrymunky Well done on your House Special. That is certainly an achievement considering your wayward levels recently. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable..... not long to go now!
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better now. Wish I could get away with eating pralines.... but then I would never manage to stop at just one!



My morning levels are never a problem. Usually somewhere between 4.6 and 5.3 usually. Usually in the high 4s. It’s later in the day with insulin use that they go silly on me.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Raining but now it's sunny. Yay ... I'm for the garden, transplant my Foxglove seedlings. Couldn't get any blood out this morning but tried again after lunch 6.8 @ 3.42pm. Hope you're all having a good day. The tips will be open soon yay, we're on a roll. Everybody's got complacent, I'm waiting for the  backlash!


----------



## mikeyB

merrymunky said:


> Thank you...on the home stretch now. Nice to see you back.
> 
> Reporting a 5.3 this morning


Don't worry, you are past the point where there should be no problem with the baby when pop out time comes. My daughter recently produced my granddaughter by CS two weeks early after going into early labour two weeks before her booked CS. She came out hungry and weighing 8lbs.Four months old now, and teething. That's sorted with Mother's Saviour, or Calpol as it is better known


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I managed another 5 this morning at 5.4. Maybe I really have got this diabetes thing cracked! Mind you, my finger tips are taking a hammering to achieve this better control. I'm averaging 10 tests a day. Really hope I can continue to maintain this until my next HbA1c, whenever that might be. And live in hope that I will eventually get Libre but not holding my breath.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Someone will have been a tad disappointed when they received your blue sketchers! But why the heck would someone be wanting pink, sparkly, high heeled sandals in this unprecedented time, I’ll never know!


As if there’s ever a time to have pink sparkly high heels it’s now!


----------



## Flower

ColinUK said:


> As if there’s ever a time to have pink sparkly high heels it’s now!



I've not returned them as yet @ColinUK so if you're a Size 5.5 it could be your lucky day!


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> Weather's turning cold and rainy again. Better make the most of it and get outside now while it's still dry.
> 
> @Lanny Have you tried using Asda (if they deliver in your area). They are very good and if you check them shortly after midnight you can usually get a delivery slot within 7-8 days.
> 
> Stay safe and well everybody.
> 
> Dez



Thanks for that @MeeTooTeeTwo. & Thumbs up emoji!

After yet another unsuccessful online queuing session with tesco, tried Asda & got a delivery booked for 14/05/20. Phew! Got THAT week sorted out then! Wiping brow in relief emoji! Asda couldn’t keep up with the demand earlier & were only releasing slots 7 days ahead: wasn’t any use to me as I’d already booked slots way past that time from tesco. So, it seems Asda have upped their capacity now!


----------



## Edgar

6.8 fasting this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Well kick up the bum morning, my reading is 8 - I’ve never had an 8 first thing before. I totally get it, my diet has been appalling and my next HbA1c is going to be dire. I have had no willpower at all, just carbs, carbs, carbs. Keep saying I need to get a hold of things and think I had better start actually doing it. Finished work for this week hurrah. Off to Sainsbury’s in a while, was quiet this time last week as they have extended the times for nhs workers 7-8 now. 
Happy Birthday to Captain Tom Moore, what a lovely man!!
Have a good day all, stay safe x


----------



## Lanny

05:57 BS 5.7 Wow!  I’m amazed! I tested just after midnight, after getting my shopping booked, & it was BS 7.7. Then, had my Levemir dose still currently 20 units. I didn’t expect my BS to drop so much!

I’d better test more today as I have a feeling it’s going to be a day of insulin reductions!

The days are SO nice with the sunshine & little, or no clouds, but, the nights are a bit chilly! Last night I actually had to stick the heater on as the cold air was affecting my breathing. My asthma, with the onset of the hay fever season, has been acting up a bit again. If there’s actually 1 good thing about the current COVID19 crisis it’s that it’s making take my inhalers regularly as I have tended to forget my nighttime puffs!

It’s still a bit early to tell what kind of day it is weather wise & the birdies haven’t started chirping yet but, oddly they were throughout the night, intermittently?  There’s a nest quite near my bedroom window just under my roof & it was the sound of little chicks that, to me, sounds like little short asthmatic chirps!  I suspect that a rather harassed birdie parent, or two, was kept busy keeping them fed! They seem satiated now & the parent/s are having a wee rest?

An early Good Morning to you all & may your day be filled with sunshine inside & outside!

PS:- I rather miss the old emoji’s: the new ones are rather bland, in comparison, & not as expressive; there IS an exception with this one ! THAT one is VERY extreme & sticks out like a sore thumb: it’s the most extreme emoji I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Bright and sunny atm but looks like it has rained overnight...
5.5 for me this morning which I am very happy with as I partook in a share of a 'take n bake' olive bread yesterday. Wasn't sure of the long-term effect because the carb values were way high!

Anyway Happy Birthday Captain Tom !!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, on this day whatever it is. A disappointing  6.8. Went to bed on a 6.5 after a “ good” tea and a small glass of wine. Had a 9 grm dark chocolate digestive to make sure I didn’t dip. Yet yesterday my BGs were 6.4 after having a “ naughty” tea and going to bed on a 9.5, without a correction! Who knows! Just shows we can be good, bad or indifferent and a lot of the time it doesn’t matter a jot! Never mind, slate wiped cleaned and today is another day....of staying home. Damp and cool again, shouldn’t complain after almost a month of great weather, this is the UK after all, what do we expect? Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 8.9.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.5* this morning and a monthly average of *5* on the nose.  
I usually have a shower when I get back from my early morning perambulations.
It's raining this morning so I'll have a shower during them as well. 

Stay safe and well (and dry if you can)

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all  my reading is 6.2 for today , hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Been raining since last night but still quite warm, nae coping well with the fact mum keeps putting the heating on rather than trying a jumper 

Superdrug order arrived yesterday now just Savers one to come, software update on phone last night that took AGES! 

Anyways went to bed on a 7.1 but had been running around most of the day so took on a digestive and woke to a 4.7 

OCD is VERY bad atm, was dealing with a few things yesterday morning and washed my hands a total of 13 times in 1 hour, I dont know how much more of that I can actually take 

Stay safe and try and have a nice relaxing day my lovelies 
Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Hoping to finish the pesky essay today. My reward is planting the Bee Bombs that arrived yesterday for my wild flower patch (that is, the area of the garden I can’t be bothered weeding).

Okay okay @eggyg! You’re not a knitter!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

Somehow managed to activate new sensor on phone only. Grrrrr, never mind it's not as if I'm out and about much at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Maybe basal didn’t need to go up after all.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, guess who got another 5 this morning!!! Woohoo! Can hardly believe it! It is a 5.6 for me today. 
I have not been eating on an evening other than perhaps a piece of cheese and half a glass of red. Finding that I want to eat *A LOT *mid morning but after that, a snack here and there is keeping me going and that seems to really be helping me get stable fasting readings.
Hope everyone has a good day. Lovely to see the celebrations for the now Colonel Tom on breakfast TV this morning. Love that he got a fly past by a Spitfire and a Lancaster. 

We at last got some rain overnight but barely enough to dampen the surface of the ground and fields are desperate for more. Lets hope it is slow and steady when it comes. Had a very pleasant walk this morning along the old railway line to the GP surgery in the next village to get my partner's medication and back along the riverbank, only marred by a slight hypo because I jogged more of it than usual.


----------



## ColinUK

Flower said:


> I've not returned them as yet @ColinUK so if you're a Size 5.5 it could be your lucky day!


I’m very grateful for the offer but alas I don’t think I’d fit into those unless I chopped my feet in half!

Have just found these online though and they come in my size...


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m very grateful for the offer but alas I don’t think I’d fit into those unless I chopped my feet in half!
> 
> Have just found these online though and they come in my size...
> 
> View attachment 14045


Not high or sparkly enough, keep looking!


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to post this morning’s reading. It’s a decent 6.7.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi folks

Very late reporting today, busy morning placing a priority Tesco order for next Thursday. Then trimming it down to 80 items exactly. Mind you, the morning wasn't very long, Didn't wake up till 10.30. I know, I'm a slob.

Woke on 6.2 this morning, which is good enough for me. What isn't  quite good enough is my fitting new batteries in the weighing scales. Oh well, I suppose it's just the all the extra nibble time during lockdown. 1lb of nibbles. 1lb of peanuts and pork scratchings. Plus the odd jelly baby.

Good news today. My Civil Service pension gets a 1.7% increase starting from from last month. Even more spending money and nothing to spend it on, though my daughter is muttering about a new bathroom. Anyway, I'll try and keep the economy going as best I can. Not sure it's our economy mind, they don't make OLED TVs in Britain, though it will keep the excellent AO.com afloat. And Lakeland. And the SAA (art supplies). That's the trouble with this lockdown. You need to do things to occupy time, and they nearly all cost money, apart from weeding the garden.

Makes me feel guilty. I can afford to be disabled and locked down, most people can't. Most people are worrying what the future holds. I'm immune. Money isn't everything, but it sure eases the path. The problem with government is exactly this - MPs aren't on furlough. They don't have to wait for the banks to fork out the money for 80% of their pay to a maximum of £2500 a month. That's a fair bit less then my pension after tax, and it's less than 80% of an MPs income. More like 30%. They just don't get what living in this country is like for most of its population. Never have, never will. And not something taught or experienced at Eton or Oxford. Let's chuck 'em all out, then we can install some lot who will make me pay more tax for the NHS.

Yup, I feel guilty _and_ I'm a slob.

Stay safe folks, as Boris says, there is light at the end of the tunnel. A dim light, but light nonetheless.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> You are definitely multi-talented Bloden, I can't sew a button on without it being too tight or too loose; thankfully  my husband was in the Army and is a much better sewer than I and to have made the clip as well after doing a silver work course - well I'm well impressed.  Thanks for letting me know, I was always curious what your avatar was.  Stay safe x


I usually change it when I make something else.  Now that I am again able to upload photos I shall have to choose which one to use as it has been a while.


----------



## Ljc

Good morning folks. At 07 00 yesterday the doorbell went, I untangled myself from the duvet and staggered to the door, to find a sorry we missed you note through the door but it wasn’t from royal mail
Through the glass I saw a package ,  It turned out to be a food parcel.  Scratching my head I managed to drag it in , boy  was it difficult .

In puzzlement I unpacked it, a bag of potatoes, rice , some tinned goods , tangerines and apples white bread, 2 loo rolls ,  a bag of root veg, some tea and coffee bags , some sachets of hot chocolate, a pack of biscuits and a bag of pasta with two bottles of pasta sauces.  Right at the  bottom was a letter saying something like, we would receive a food parcel like this once a week as they had been notified dad having difficulty getting shopping  , eh,  and that if any of our needs changed to let them know by the gov site and re register, which I did straight away. Oh I forgot the two pints of uht milk as we don’t need this help lovely though it is .
I hope whoever organises this food parcel in our area takes note that we don’t have any probs with food deliveries so that someone else who does can benefit from it  .  Later the postie delivered a letter from the gp for dad , saying he was shielded .

4.5 for me this morning and had a horrible hypo yesterday, have no idea how low as meter just said LO , I felt awful and lost the ability to talk but managed to do all the right things , so more Basal adjustments needed .

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
White wabbits!
6.0 this morning,
Got that Friday feeling... no doubt I could get medicine for it!

Blessings, Snowwy


----------



## zoombapup

Oooh, 5.4 this morning. Loads of work to do, but might even be nice enough for my daily exercise today!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 5.7 to celebrate May Day usually a very big celebration in this village but not this year.  Never mind, far more important things to think, and worry, about.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.4 *this morning. 
Back to sunny weather - well for a few hours anyway.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all 7.9 this morning. 
I’m hopeful that today will be a better day compared to yesterday. Wednesday had virtual drinks with people I used to work with a year ago and it was good but it highlighted how much I miss human contact. I’ve got the cat but it’s not the same!
There’s also added stress now of a Court case which I can’t go into on here at all other than to say that it’s huge and the lawyers and QC are all working pro bono. It’s very early days but it’s still stressful. However if it goes as expected it’ll be a lovely boost to the old bank account eventually.
I’m back doing intermittent fasting so nothing to eat today until at least 10:30 which should be perfectly manageable and by then I’d hope to have heard back from the GP about the repeat prescription of metformin and my having the flexibility of taking more than the 2 tablets once daily if I’m having a BG spike. 
Also as the weather appears to be a little more settled today I may get the chance to pot up the plants currently sitting on the balcony waiting for attention. 
Weekly huge Zoom call with the extended family tonight and that’s always fun. We talk during the week but get together on a Friday night to light Shabbat candles and all witness how bonkers my parents are getting!
Have a good day folks x


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. ‘Woken’ to s 5.3. I say woken...I had about one hour sleep last night! Urgh!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

No sign of Savers order yet, they sent a despatch email on monday yet RM tracking was still saying they dont have it yet will check again when I'm on the laptop

5.6 for me today 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, May already! Where did April go? Doesn’t time fly when you’re doing the same thing day in, day out!
4.6 here, despite dropping the extra half unit I added on when the weather turned cold again.


----------



## Bloden

Good morning.  4.6 here.

Sunshine! Blue skies!! Yippee!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

White rabbits , May already.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice normal 6.3. I like normal. A very nondescript day, weather wise. Today is ironing day, where I will consume a can of Diet Coke and eat too much Lindt 85% whilst watching telly that Mr Eggy deems rubbish. ie Great British Sewing Bee. I love it, as has been previously mentioned, I don’t do craft as I’m absolutely rubbish at it, but I admire folks who can. Baby daughter doing the “ big” butchers shop today for us.  I’m beyond excited. It’s sad isn’t it? Have a fab Friday and stay safe.


----------



## Brando77

Stairway to Heaven - 6.7.


----------



## Flower

Morning all with an added pinch & a punch, it’s a 4.0 today.

Braving the post office queue today, it’s outside the shop and they let one in one out so hopefully about as ok as it can be. Good bye pink sparkly sandals-we just weren’t meant for each other!

Hope you’re all doing ok today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a better 6.4 for me today. Cleaning yesterday and thinking about decorating the toy room (3rd bedroom) today, well at least start clearing it out, hubby keeps load of useless stuff in there along with the toys. Poor doggy has hurt her shoulder and can’t put her paw down, looking very unhappy, giving her massages and having to carry her into the garden, up the stairs, onto the settee etc.
Have a good day all and stay safe x


----------



## SB2015

Oops 8.4 this morning.  I knew Ince I got basal rates sorted they would need changing again!!

Loving the Sewing Bee @eggyg.  
No one obviously going to win at present but a few ready to leave early.

Sunshine and a chance to thin out the seedlings where big enough.
Needing to encourage the fish to come out from their cover.  
They are still nervous after a heron popped in for breakfast.

Have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

Later than usual, 09:29 BS 5.7.  Very pleased by that! Had a lie in this morning & thought it would be higher. When midnight Levemir went in BS 8.8 so, stuck with 20 units, yesterday’s was BS 7.7, & I wake on the same number that I did yesterday, albeit hours later! NICE planning!

The change of metformin tablets, from SR (slow release) to normal, is REALLY working now & even the extra wee bit, I’ll just say, of wind has settled down after a week & a half: MUCH better than stomach cramps!  And as I AM now digesting it, I only ate twice yesterday & the day before that: was eating 4/5 or meals a day before that!

My tesco shopping is coming later today, 15:00 to 16:00, & I’ll be batch cooking when it does: slow cooker chicken casserole for the freezer. Then, will have chicken & prawn sandwiches: making my own; not ready made. Not hungry this morning so, the usual half oatcake & half the breakfast dose: now at 10 units of Novorapid; just reduced from 24 to 20 yesterday when I DID eat breakfast. Didn’t eat lunch yesterday & just bunged in 40 units of Levermir, reduced from 44, & then, dinner with 12 units, reduced from 16, of Novorapid. I’ll stick with that today; lunch dose, albeit late as it could be after 16:00, will be 16 units, reducing that from 20, of Novorapid. We’ll see how that goes?

It’s looking quite grey today & last night was chilly: had the heater on set to 15C before going to bed so, I wouldn’t wake up when gasping in the cold air that constricts my windpipe!

Anyway, regardless of the actual weather, on the outside, I wish you all a bright day filled with sunshine on the inside, where it REALLY matters!

PS:- it seems quite extreme to use for an “Eek” emoji but, I don’t know which other, of the new lot, to use? Scratching head emoji!!


----------



## Aqsa

6.3 in the morning, Last 6 days average is 6.6 and estimated A1C is 5.5.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, 8.5 for me this morning. Day off work but need to go out and do banking and stuff. I'd normally do it on my way to work as I start at 10 every day, but the banks are opening at 10 at the mo. So have to do it on my Fridays off.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 3.2, a slow steady decline overnight. Never mind, sorted with a Glucoboost (which is horrible) and a slice of wholemeal toast. Jelly babies arriving later today, thank goodness. Yet another adjustment to evening/night basal, methinks.

I see that DIY stores are opening again this weekend. That's a huge risk. Normally, it's easy to keep up social distancing in DIY stores, with their wide corridors. That's the theory. They aren't as wide as you think, as any wheelchair user will tell you. There are always choke points with packs of garden furniture or some such in the aisles. And with 6 weeks of DIY deprivation, there will be crowds. Just wait and see. I feel sorry for the checkout workers, all poorly paid, and dangerously exposed. To say nothing of the bugs on the trolley handles.

Spent another £300 or so restocking my watercolours (artist quality) and some high end watercolour paper. Ready for the summer now, with long hours of daylight. BBC 4 have been showing Bob Ross's Joy of Painting at 7.00 most nights. It's fun to watch, but he uses completely non standard oil techniques, wet in wet, and breaks every rule. You can still buy Bob Ross equipment, even though the poor guy has been dead nearly 20 years. Died at 51 from lymphoma. He does use one Old Master technique - he covers the canvas with Titanium White (the Old Masters used Lead white, no longer made) which I do, though he leaves it wet. It makes every colour you paint on top of it shine with true colour. This only works with oil paint, of course.

Right, art lesson over. Have a good day, folks, and don't go daft In Homebase. You know it makes sense.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

The lowest reading I've ever managed to get in the morning is around the 6.0 mark and usually I get it around 7.4 - 7.9

I'm not using any meds as I'm doing my best to control via diet (and now a bit of a step up in exercise) and during the day my levels rarely go any higher than 7.0 after meals ( 1 or 2 hours after eating) and I do get readings mostly during the day of between 5.0 and 6.9. All these are mmols/L

I've had a couple of shockers when I fell off the wagon and tried some home made bread but I've learned my lesson on that and I am being well behaved again now.

Just checking but this is okay isn't it?

I suppose I am seeing people with levels of 4-ish and going how I feel when my levels are around 5.0 (dizzy and ears ringing and a bit spaced out) I cannot imagine how I'd feel with levels that low and it is making me feel a bit anxious that maybe I've been getting complacent.


----------



## merrymunky

Didn’t want to post too much this morning as I am always anxious on scan day but I had my final growth scan today. 36+4 weeks pregnant and my baby girl is looking great. Estimated weight is around 7lb 2oz so a good healthy weight but not too giant thank goodness. She’s head down at last and induction is booked for 12th May. Eeeek.

Today’s photoshoot:


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Didn’t want to post too much this morning as I am always anxious on scan day but I had my final growth scan today. 36+4 weeks pregnant and my baby girl is looking great. Estimated weight is around 7lb 2oz so a good healthy weight but not too giant thank goodness. She’s head down at last and induction is booked for 12th May. Eeeek.
> 
> Today’s photoshoot:
> View attachment 14059View attachment 14060View attachment 14061


How exciting. Glad you are keeping so well and baby has turned around. We can’t wait to ‘meet’ baby MM, she will have lots of virtual aunts and uncles lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I spoke too soon.....It is a very disappointing 8.8 this morning for me but I had lunch and dinner yesterday as I started feeling ravenous and I have craved all day today. I wonder if it was having 2 lots of hypo treatment yesterday which set me away wanting carbs. I tried to make good choices, like a small piece of sweet potato and some butter beans mashed with olive oil with my salmon and green beans and aubergine last night and this morning I have had boiled egg and cheese and korma with kale but the korma was pretty sweet and then I have picked at things like no sugar berry jam with crème fraish and eventually I hit a crème caramel (20g carbs) and finally the dark chocolate with peanut butter but nothing has taken the edge of the insatiable urge to binge. I go days when I am hardly hungry ate all and then I suddenly lose control for a day. Hopefully I will be back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Best of luck, rebrascora, we all have sinful days. Let’s hope your body forgives your sins, and, fully shriven, we’ll hear from you tomorrow with a halo.


----------



## rebrascora

mikeyB said:


> Best of luck, rebrascora, we all have sinful days. Let’s hope your body forgives your sins, and, fully shriven, we’ll hear from you tomorrow with a halo.


I'll get the Brasso out and set to polishing it tonight in case I get the opportunity to parade it tomorrow.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Is it just me or has anybody else noticed an increasing number of "stealth joggers" these days.

You know the ones I mean. There you are out on your allotted daily exercise, they approach you silently from behind in their top of the range Nikes. Before you even know they're there, they swerve life-threateningly close to you, as they overtake and envelop you in their miasma of sweat and expelled germ-ridden breath. 
Legally, they should be made to ring a bell or blow a whistle, to alert you in good time to perform the necessary avoiding manoeuvres.

That's my moan for the day. I'm off now to don my Hazmat suit to take my early morning stroll in the park.

*Afterthought!*
It could be I don't hear them because I've got my earphones on at full volume.

Oh!, nearly forgot my reading this morning 4.9. 

Stay safe and well and stay well clear of "stealth joggers".

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Morning all well another week-end is here and lets see what my readings are this time well for today  it's a 6.4 and for the week average it's a 6.0,  would have liked under 6.0 put will go with that ,  hope you all have a good day and play life safe


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning on what I hope will be a happy day. From today us oldies are allowed out for the first time in almost 9 weeks.
There are restrictions in place as regards times but as my village has a population of less than 5000 we have more freedom. I can go out with my dogs between 6 am  and 11 pm!  Larger conurbations are much more restricted. Can't wait to see the looks on my dogs faces when I utter the magic word 'walkies'. I was 4.0 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.0 for me today 

Times like this I miss having friends as literally dont have anyone to talk to and starting to get really lonely 

Have a nice safe day everyone 
Xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Putting a Libre sensor on today, so I can see what’s going on with this run in the 4s.


----------



## ColinUK

And Saturday brings a 6.9 for me. Have a good one folks!


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.5 today, have been better with my food choices. Didn’t do the toy room yesterday, decided to repaint the utility room instead, needs another coat today. Granddaughter’s 6th birthday today so are going to take her presents up, stand on the patio and watch her open them in their conservatory, looking forward to that even if we can’t give her a birthday kiss and cuddle. Doggy is a bit better today, still limping but is actually putting her paw down and taking weight through it, dogs are so resilient aren’t they. Thankfully we have a large bottle of metacam pain killer here as the vet wanted £43 for a telephone consultation  .  So today looks like it will be busy and if I have time our neighbours have arranged street dancing at 11am, hmm not sure about that.
Hope your day is sunny and stay safe xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.7 for me. Looks like the precautionary oatcake probably wasn't required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh dear it looks like I spoke too soon also.  Just read in the newspaper that whilst I can now go out my dogs cannot.  What on earth have dogs to do with the spread of the virus?  Need to get information from the local police but they don't work weekends. Crazy.


----------



## Bloden

Fab @merrymunky. I’m excited too! Just don’t call her Corona, plz!


----------



## Toucan

5.7 this morning - not sure is is deserved, as I'm still on a bit of a carb binge, but lots of exercise might be balancing it out a bit.
Looks like a sunny day again today, do may be a bit more gardening and replace the stuff that the slugs devastated.


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.0 for me today
> 
> Times like this I miss having friends as literally dont have anyone to talk to and starting to get really lonely
> 
> Have a nice safe day everyone
> Xx


Well we are so glad you talk to us! 
Hope today brings some cheer!
Oh, nearly forgot 6.2 this morning which is interesting as I went to bed on a 5.2!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

08:12 BS 7.2. Umm! Not as bad as thought it COULD be but, also a tad disappointed it’s not any lower! So, so emoji! Is it this one? 

Yesterday REALLY didn’t go according to plan at all: sometimes plans just go out the window! My tesco shop arrived about 15:10 & I had sat down to 2 chicken & prawn sandwiches I’d made with a glass of coke. I HAVE been drinking it for some time now since the sugar tax, making it difficult to avoid artificial sweeteners in a lot of drinks, for a bit of a change from fruit juice: even juice can be difficult to get without sweeteners in it as the tendency is that manufacturers dilute the concentrated juice more & add in the sweeteners; sneakily lowering the sugar to avoid the tax! I just always add an extra 2 units to the dose when I drink it with a meal. I DID tell my hospital team dietician about that some time ago & she said not ideal but, ok as long as you factor that in so, it dosen’t adversely affect BS. So, I bunged in 22 units of Novorapid, ate & then more less fell asleep afterwards. In my sleep, which was quite deep, I felt my heart racing & the blood pounding in my ears & did think that I could be hypo but, didn’t wake & slept on for hours semi aware of my racing heart! I eventually woke up, & upon checking my Timesulin cap, just over 6 hours after insulin went in. VERY groggily tested 21:01 BS 6.8. I felt ROUGH with my heart still racing & the blood pounding in my ears! It took another hour or so before that all calmed down back to normal. Which was when I realised I’d forgotten to inject the reduced dose & should have been 18 units instead of the 22! Now I’ve had problems in the past before about getting tired & dosing off after eating but, I’ve never slept through what I’m, somewhere deep in my sub conscious, aware of a hypo! I’m not completely certain it was one but, it felt like one & also felt like an after hypo hangover for the next few hours until midnight Levemir BS 10.8. So, I bunged in the same dose of 20 units & went back to bed. I suspected BS would be higher as it usually is after a hypo.

I’ll have breakfast now & do the batch cooking later: a day later than planned as I slept a LOT yesterday I now realise!

It’s another greyish day today & I wish you all sunshine on the inside regardless of if it’s there or not on the outside!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s another 4.0. Time to charge up the battery in my meter just in case it’s got stuck!

Just about dry after a getting caught in a mad hailstorm yesterday, everywhere was white over including me and it was like walking on ice marbles- quite a challenge on crutches! I swore out loud at all the cars zooming past throwing puddles of freezing water over my cast. Might give walking a miss today. Calm thoughts

Hope you’re all doing ok today.


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> Didn’t want to post too much this morning as I am always anxious on scan day but I had my final growth scan today. 36+4 weeks pregnant and my baby girl is looking great. Estimated weight is around 7lb 2oz so a good healthy weight but not too giant thank goodness. She’s head down at last and induction is booked for 12th May. Eeeek.
> 
> Today’s photoshoot:
> View attachment 14059View attachment 14060View attachment 14061


Thanks for the update @merrymunky 
Very exciting.


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Robin. 4.3 and a nice line over night.

Yesterday discovered that more of my summer clothes have been subject to wardrobe shrinkage!
Glad Diabetes has no memory, but perhaps I need to stay away from the treats a bit more.
My misdemeanours have been rather more frequent than yours @rebrascora .
Your halo just got a bit tarnished for one day.  Today is another day.


----------



## eggyg

I am very late, didn’t get up until 10! Been awake on and off since 4 though. I was beyond tired. Anyhoo, a very nice 5.9. I was a naughty girl and went to bed on 5.6 as I really didn’t want to eat anything. Mr Eggy wasn’t happy but I overruled him and I’m still here. Don’t forget folks, it’s not big and it’s not clever to go to bed too low.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All.

@Lanny good to see you posting again
@Michael12421 pleased you’re allowed to venture out a little bit more.

Had a rough week. High numbers for me (up in 12/13’s) no idea why. Don’t feel as if I’m coming down with something. We wondered if it was new box of insulin as the high numbers started shortly after starting new pen in new box so got another box yesterday and a little better. So 7.8 when I woke and 8.7 10 min later as I’ve got up.

Pleased it’s the weekend. Despite some of the general public’s belief of teachers are sitting round doing nothing and hey lets have everyone in school in August setting school work and helping the children and supporting them with the troubles they still have in their lives and helping / supporting their parents dealing with uncooperative teenagers via computer and phone is harder than people could ever know )unless you’re a fellow teacher )  ..... but it is rewarding. It’d be nicer to actually see them though.

Have a good day. I have a Patricia Cornwell book to read.


----------



## merrymunky

Reporting a 5.0 this morning. Had a nice lie in after a fairly decent sleep for once!


----------



## rebrascora

No halo wearing for me today I am afraid. 
Woke up feeling rough and assumed I must be hypo as I increased my basal last night, which I felt was a bit risky as I had reined in my eating by yesterday afternoon. Very disappointing 7.7 when I got up and tested. Jabbed myself 2.5 units of Fiasp to cover DP and half a unit correction and went back to bed. Woke up a couple of hours later still feeling rough but down to a nice 4.8. Wonder if I am coming down with something. Anyway, I've had a boiled egg and mayonnaise for breakfast and a bowl of ham broth for lunch so fingers crossed I am back on the straight and narrow with my food.

@Michael12421 So pleased you can get out for some fresh air and a leg swing, but gutted for your friends who have to stay in. I hope that is misreporting and they can go out too. Fingers crossed you are able to get some clarification. Make sure to have hypo treatment with you because the exercise after being cooped up might have a surprising effect.

@Kaylz I know it isn't the same but we are here for you if you want to chat.


----------



## Michael12421

Actually I did take the dogs out - they were ecstatic. My only real friend - Pablo - is very persuasive and messaged to say he would meet me with his dog at the top of the street and we would go into the campo - so we did. Pablo said that if we were stopped by the police we would plead ignorance and were only doing what the newspapers said we could. In fact only one lady complained to us and Pablo brought his persuasive powers to bear.  Have not been arrested yet! The local police don't work on weekends but the Guardia Civil and the Policia Nacional are always around.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz I know it isn't the same but we are here for you if you want to chat.


I've never wanted to chat more in my life but I ament you guys problem, thanks though xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz You are a trusted and valued member of our community but no you are not our problem because you are not *a problem*. We care about you and want to help. I will send you a PM. 
Hope that comes across OK as I have now had 2x G&Ts and the world seems to be altogether a better place as a result!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.5* this morning. 
Finally been told by Holland & Barrett that they've dispatched my order (nearly 4 weeks wait). 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Morning  it's  a 7.1 reading for me today , hope everyone as a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.7 for me, savers order finally arrived yesterday and also Bruce's mum popped some hand Cream through the door too 

Must remember I need to phone the health centre tomorrow, contraceptive injection is due on the 12th, mum however managed to get the self administering one so fingers crossed I have the same luck as I'm too petrified to go out

Stay safe 
Xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this so far sunny Sunday. A 6.5 for me. Up at a more reasonable time than yesterday. Really put my day to pot, meals wise, that is. Nothing too exciting to look forward to, except my 10 minutes with Joe Wicks, a half hour walk around the garden, and a Sunday roast. Could be worse I suppose. Have a lovely day and stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

07:15 BS 6.1. Better than yesterday.  Did a LOT of cooking yesterday & even posted up what I ate for lunch in the food forum Mince Turkey Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce.









						Mince Turkey (or any meat: beef is the usual; pork or lamb will work too) Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce
					

Mince Turkey (or any meat: beef is the usual; pork or lamb will work too) Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce  Serves 3 or 4 Ingredients (in average amounts: a bit less or more dosen’t matter)  400g of mince turkey (350g to 500g is fine) 1 onion diced (I use frozen diced & put in a bit less or more to the...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




While also cooked a chicken casserole in the slow cooker & a mushroom stroganoff on the hob too: all for the freezer, mostly, & a few portions in the fridge to eat over the next few days along with what’s left of the bread fir chicken & prawn sandwiches. This time it’s Hovis Wheatgerm bread as there wasn’t any of my usual Kingsmill 50/50 no crusts: I never used to have substitutes & have that box unticked; but, needs must during Lockdown & it’s essential to have that box ticked now & get substitutes or else get nothing at all!

Now with all that cooking done, I can relax today & concentrate on my Weekend Round Back 9 of another Virtual Golf Tournament of which I’m hoping to FINALLY finish with a top ten medal: during The Easter 9 Hole Cup I was JUST pushed out of 10th. Place during the 15 minutes between the end of the round until the official results: buffer is there for late finishers; like Mastermind “you’ve started the hole so, you can finish it!” Here was I thinking “Yippee! I’m in the Top 10” & was GUTTED to find I’d dropped down to 11th. Place 15 minutes later! Uuhhh! dosen’t quite warrant a, cause I DO try not to put those in my posts but, there’s no Crying emoji! & that’s what I wanted to do, I was SO disappointed!

Ah! The birdies, parents, are chirping away happily, the chicks distinctively sound different, & I was aware of their little, short, asthmatic cheeps intermittently through the night: poor parents must be exhausted; they chirp their birdie songs later in the morning these days! BUT, they still do it!

Already, the day looks like a return back to nice bright sunshine! So, I wish you al a Super Bright Sunshiny Day inside & outside!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here on the new Libre sensor. Seems to be a good'un from the start.


----------



## brisr949

I was 7.4 ( yayy) if youve seen any of my other threads you'll know this is brilliant for me.
These changes are doing wonders for my mood on waking too, thanks so much for all your support guys.
Adam


----------



## khskel

Morning all  a very satisfactory HS for me. Must have been the pizza 

Bit more gardening today and chopping some vocals up to fit a chorus 

Have a good, safe day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

I was 6.8 today which is an improvement since I went low carb but looking to go lower


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.1 today.

Nice result @brisr949 posting on this thread is a great way to get into a routine. 

Excellent HS work @khskel 

Now what to do with the day- Heads dusting, Tails sorting the wardrobe...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. A very strange night. I woke up at 2 am with all of the symptoms of a hypo so had some carbs. An hour later exactly the same so had some more. Hence the 8.2 this morning. Having purchased a mask at €3.50 a week ago yesterday the town hall delivered to me another one with ventilator and three of the pleated masks that nurses wear all at no charge. The Red Cross in Spain have started delivering food parcels to the vulnerable and elderly all paid for by the Andalusian government but no sign of them in this small village yet. Not that I need it.


----------



## SueEK

Same as @Flower and @Baz. today at 7.1, bit disappointed in that as have been being good food wise although have just remembered I went mad and had a packet of baked crisps, there’s no fooling the DF is there?   Hubby repainted the utility room yesterday and although now lovely and bright it looks a bit clinical as it is white, now thinking I should have waited and chosen a colour when it’s safe to go to Homebase, never mind will rethink later on, it’s not huge so wouldn’t take long to redo. @Anitram we woman are fickle things aren’t we? I did go to the street dance yesterday and glad I did, it was great fun even though dancing in the road meant we had to stop a few times for pesky cars but they did all wave and not run us over which is a good thing. Took pressies up to our granddaughter and watched her open them at a safe distance and watched her blow her candles out on her cake which was lovely but sad to have to leave without kisses and cuddles, c’est la vie!!
Not sure what to do today, need to do something as have had back ache for the last two days and need to keep moving as back to work tomorrow sitting at a desk for 7 hours.
Have a good day everyone, cloudy here but believe it will be nice and sunny elsewhere.  Take care and @Kaylz as Captain Tom says ‘tomorrow will be a better day’ I hope it is for you xx


----------



## SB2015

4.2 this morning, and a bit of a dip in the night, but I suspect that was me leaning on the sensor.

Well done @brisr949.  All looking good.
@Bexlee enjoy your weekend you deserve a rest, from a retired teacher.  Thanks for all you are doing.
@rebrascora G&T I hope you have a better day today.  Just found some cheery jam with gin in the cupboard!!  
Congrats on HS @khskel 

Another cloudy day, and looks like it is set in.  Another day of sewing/weaving
Have a good day whatever you do today.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Just found some cheery jam with gin in the cupboard!!


Nothing like a drop of gin to put some cheer into your jam!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Nothing like a drop of gin to put some cheer into your jam!


It tasted a bit weird, but I will cope.


----------



## ColinUK

Been up since about 6 this morning. Kitchen cupboards cleaned out and reorganised. Video call with a friend and also with the folks done. Some legal stuff that the QC needed collated and sent over and BG this morning a not too bad 7.0 

Now that’s all done and there’s a load in the washing machine and the dishwasher is doing what it’s designed to do I’ve no idea what I’ll do for the rest of the day. Netflix binge I guess!


----------



## Flower

Has anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK ? I really hope you're alright Ted as I haven't seen you posting lately. Thinking of you and wishing you well x


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Has anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK ? I really hope you're alright Ted as I haven't seen you posting lately. Thinking of you and wishing you well x


Yes @Flower the last thing I can see from Ted was on 19th April, that is a concern, hope he is alright


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report my G&Ts did the trick and I was back in the 5's this morning with a 5.8. 
Woke up at 5.50am feeling a bit hot and restless and having a bad dream. Having imbibed last night I thought I might be hypo but I got a nice 6.8 when I checked. Went back to bed half expecting DP to take it upwards but an hour and a half later it had dropped a little, so I will take that. I even managed to get away with just one unit for DP this morning instead of 2 and have stayed nicely in range all day so far, so feeling like I am back on form!

@khskel A begrudged congratulations!   There is just no justice in this world if you got a House Special after eating Pizza! I suppose you could say that it takes a lot of skill to get such a result though..... or just jammy!
My partner went to the pizza shop last night and I had the tiniest sliver that was no more than 1/4inch wide and carefully avoiding the crust from one of the left over pieces, before I went to bed... Yum! Having said that, I really enjoyed my boiled egg salad with cheese coleslaw last night. I can't remember enjoying salads quite as much as I seem to these days.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 5.8 for me today.
I have noticed my tablet has started learning the phrases I use on this forum which is hilarious!
Played scrabble the other day with Mrs Snowwy to try and learn some new words!
Look out for developments...
Anyhoo managed to see grandson from a distance as we were out on exercise, the funniest thing was saying goodbye with 'virtual hugs from 3 metres' My daughter videoed it and 'lo and behold' it appears later on FB to amuse a good number! 
Can't wait for the real hugs !!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

6.3 for me which I’m quite happy with


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.0 for me today.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  it's a 6.6 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.7* this morning for me.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.5 today, call to the health centre later to see what's happening with the contraceptive injection, fingers crossed I get the self administered one 

Any suggestions on an affordable for me hand Cream please? This Superdrug revive balm is utter crap and doing nothing for my hands and they are so dry, tight, splitting and feel as though they are on fire constantly, I cant cope with the pain! 

Stay safe 
Xx


----------



## eggyg

Hello all on this frosty morning. Hope the plants are ok. A 6.8 this morning. Tad disappointed but in the grand scheme of things, I’ll take it. The hour and a half of gardening yesterday and small glass of Sancerre didn’t  seem to effect me like it does others. It may hit today after I’ve walked around my garden for three hours, apparently that’s 10 miles. I may skip Joe Wicks today! Have a Happy Monday folks and stay safe.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.8 here, and that's after treating a hypo at 3am. Who let the Diabetes Fairy loose?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here.

The only handcream I like @Kaylz is that Norwegian formula, but not sure if it’d be okay on broken skin. Poor you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all band a near miraculous 5.7 considering the 1.6 after tea. I reckon the day's gardening caught up on me. Anyway all sorted for now.

Home office again. Nearly forgot the bank hol had moved to Friday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.9 to kick off the week.

My replacement trainers are out for delivery today ooh I wonder what type of footwear will be in the box this time!

The sun is out so I’m off for my approved plod around the block accompanied by an 80’s soundtrack.

Hope you’re all doing ok today.


----------



## Toucan

6.7 for me this morning.
Another delivery due this morning from the veggie company that I found last week - so some lovely fresh veggies might inspire some more sensible eating I hope.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning and I’m hitting the Internet today to source more stuff for the balcony garden. 
Have fun folks!


----------



## Michael12421

May 4.

May the 4th be with you.

Now that I am released I am going to take my dogs into the campo and then go and get some wine from the local mini-market. Happy days.


----------



## Lanny

09:03 BS 9.3!  My throat feels a bit scratchy when I swallow. It’s hay fever as some days have been worse than others. Anyway it’s still wet sinuses with my nose bunged rather than the dry cough & fever of COVID-19. My GP practice’s FB page put up a very useful table of symptoms of COVID-19 compared to other things from asthma, colds & hay fever otherwise I’d have been panicking! Midnight Levemir BS 7.8: about the same as usual.

Just got my Golf medal & I was nowhere near the top 10 in 48th. Oh dear, dear, I shot 3 shots higher than the Opening Round when I just ran out of luck getting only 2 Eagles on -20 in the Final Round: scored -23 in 6th place in the OR! & a crying emoji! Some tournaments I get better, scoring lower, with each round: others getting worse & scoring higher; a few odd ones, like this one my best score’s in the middle OR & then falls apart in the Final! Ah well! I’ll try again in the next tournament!

There! In the time it took me to compose & type the above, my throat has smoothed out a bit sinuses feel a bit less bunged! The birdie parents are singing their little hearts out despite another night of keeping the asthmatic cheeps of little chicks fed!

It’s another gorgeous day out there & I wish you a SUPER Bright Sunshiny Day on the inside & outside!

PS:- here’s the golf medal.



Way hey! FINALLY got the image EXACTLY where I want it in the post! Duh! Use the menu bar above the comments box to insert image instead of using preview to upload image: MUCH faster; AND I get it exactly where I want it instead of ONLY at the top! Hitting my forehead “Duh” emoji!


----------



## SB2015

Another  4.4 this morning.
Off for our walk this morning as busy in Zoom this evening

I hope the trainers are as they should be this time @Flower.
I shall try the alternative oh the insertion later. Thanks @Lanny.


----------



## brisr949

A tad disappointed with this morning at 14.3 but at least i tested and corrected over breakfast. 
Have a really good day all.
Adam.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> May 4.
> 
> May the 4th be with you.
> 
> Now that I am released I am going to take my dogs into the campo and then go and get some wine from the local mini-market. Happy days.


So pleased that at last you and the dogs have some freedom, I hope you enjoy it and stay safe x


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 09:03 BS 9.3!  My throat feels a bit scratchy when I swallow. It’s hay fever as some days have been worse than others. Anyway it’s still wet sinuses with my nose bunged rather than the dry cough & fever of COVID-19. My GP practice’s FB page put up a very useful table of symptoms of COVID-19 compared to other things from asthma, colds & hay fever otherwise I’d have been panicking! Midnight Levemir BS 7.8: about the same as usual.
> 
> Just got my Golf medal & I was nowhere near the top 10 in 48th. Oh dear, dear, I shot 3 shots higher than the Opening Round when I just ran out of luck getting only 2 Eagles on -20 in the Final Round: scored -23 in 6th place in the OR! & a crying emoji! Some tournaments I get better, scoring lower, with each round: others getting worse & scoring higher; a few odd ones, like this one my best score’s in the middle OR & then falls apart in the Final! Ah well! I’ll try again in the next tournament!
> 
> There! In the time it took me to compose & type the above, my throat has smoothed out a bit sinuses feel a bit less bunged! The birdie parents are singing their little hearts out despite another night of keeping the asthmatic cheeps of little chicks fed!
> 
> It’s another gorgeous day out there & I wish you a SUPER Bright Sunshiny Day on the inside & outside!
> 
> PS:- here’s the golf medal.
> 
> View attachment 14079
> 
> Way hey! FINALLY got the image EXACTLY where I want it in the post! Duh! Use the menu bar above the comments box to insert image instead of using preview to upload image: MUCH faster; AND I get it exactly where I want it instead of ONLY at the top! Hitting my forehead “Duh” emoji!


So great seeing your madcap posts again and all the emoji's, even if they are different and may I say not so good x


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a disappointing 7.3 for me this morning, but I had 2 hypos last night before bed even though I deliberately slightly under bolussed for dinner and whilst I was 6.1 at bedtime I loaded up on cheese to keep me steady and must have overdone it a little. Unfortunately I have remained just above range all day so far, despite corrections, but still in single figures so not too bad. Feeling a bit washed out though.
Hopefully I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. A little late but 6.6 at 9.23 this morning when the phone woke me up ......ooops the boss! All ok  and he brought me good news


----------



## Baz.

HI All,  my reading today is 4.6  , hope every one has the best day possible


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Baz. *4.6* for me too. 

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this gorgeous day, so far. Can’t compete  with @baz and @MeeTooTeeTwo with a very naughty 8! Oops! Risotto for tea last night. Arborio rice is definitely a bit starchier than Basmati. Never mind it was very nice, even though I say so myself, a rare treat. Laundry day today, bed change and coloureds, the excitement is palpable throughout  the Eggy household!  Hope your day is as exciting as mine. Stay safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 8.7 for me this morning - maybe I should have corrected that 9.8 before bed  This is on my Contour Next as my Libre sensor failed yesterday for no apparent reason  It had been working fine for over 7 days, but then mid-afternoon I went to scan and it showed me....27.4    I haven't been that high since I was in a hospital bed at diagnosis  A blood test reassured me that I was actually 6.6!   Phone call to Abbott and replacement on its way  Never had one fail after been fine for so long - it wasn't loose or anything and had been spot on, so a complete mystery


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Wow a pair of 4.6 's @Baz. and @MeeTooTeeTwo does that beat a royal flush?   
For me a shade off an HS with a 5.3 today so very happy with that!
Yesterday I had a rare treat of a Mrs Snowwy home made lasagne (and she even calculated the carbs) 
It was amazing!!!

On 'wood protection' detail today for my workshop, have to stay slim as otherwise I can't get down the sides with the paintbrush

Just had a note through the door about Friday's 'Stay at home VE Party' where if we stand outside in our front gardens we should see the *Spitfire* fly over QVH Hospital, wow!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here! After a row of 4s and a stubborn hypo the night before last, I reduced basal and had a bedtime snack last night. I obviously needed one or the other but not both!


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps.  5.1 here.

I’ve been too busy to go to my knitting group’s Zoom sessions, but I’m going to check out ev1’s lockdown hairdos today - and show off my half-finished jumper!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.9 for me.

Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Later on as decided to have breakfast and that and wait till I switched the laptop on to post, it's a 4.5 for me AFTER a glucose chew and that's with a digestive biscuit last night before bed, woke to a 4.2 and Libre has been reading about 1mmol lower but have a feeling I was below 4 as my head is absolutely pounding and feel worn out

Can't even sit and chill as my day will be spent crawling around my bedroom floor looking for the earing that was ripped out when changing my top last night    sorry I have no positivity at the moment

Stay safe and I hope everyone has a better/more fun filled day than what I have on the cards
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.7.


----------



## Gruers

7.4 this morning but 6.8 last night, why does it rise over night? Disappointing !


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> 7.4 this morning but 6.8 last night, why does it rise over night? Disappointing !


i wouldn't say it has to be honest, given meter tolerances etc they could both be around the same and there really isn't much difference in the 2 anyway xx


----------



## brisr949

Glad to hear the recyclers are universal in their casual tossing of the bins, im sure they just shot putt ours..anyway a much better 6.9 for me this morning. 
Adam.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0.

Hypo in the night down to 3.0, I don't usually get a hypo hangover but have a drum troupe playing in my head right now   A good walk will improve things - luckily that’s the only event in my diary!

Hope you’re all doing ok today


----------



## Toucan

Gruers said:


> why does it rise over night?


Hi Grures, could be something called Dawn Phenomenon


----------



## Toucan

Still stuck on 6.7 inspite of a good day on my 'get things back under control' project, - and I did a good exercise session.
Ah well, patience needed, as it usually takes a few days of good behaviour eating to get things back to a better level.


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 6.8. Doesn’t the DF know it’s my birthday today! 

I might stay in for a change and go mad with a glass of something nice later on. Weather rather cool here at the moment. Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

08:53 BS 5.0.  MICH better than yesterday! My sinuses are still a bit wet waking up today but, no scratchy throat. Almost forgot to bung in midnight Levemir & had actually just switched off the bedside lamp & head down on the pillow when I remembered I’d switched off the alarm in irradiation as I was in the middle of reading something I was engrossed in & forgotten to inject. I’ve been working my way through, re reading in chronological order, my Dick Francis collection of thrillers, that I have on Kindle, currently on “Wild Horses”: nobody could write thrillers like he did; his son Felix is good too but, his dad was better!  So, sat up in bed, had 20 units, straight back to bed & didn’t test.

Had a nice phone chat with my brother & SIL yesterday & SIL is healing nicely after her surgery. Although they still need to go to the Health Centre’s Treatment room every 2 days to get her dressings changed. Always by appointment, washing hands before going & after getting back.

It’s another really bright sunshiny day today & I’ve missed the birdie song as they were singing earlier around 5 am. The short little asthmatic cheeps of the chicks were MUCH less through the night last night & I suspect they might be ready to leave the nest soon?

I need to do laundry today too & change the bedding: LOVE that fresh, clean, crisp feeling of newly changed bed sheets! The days in Lockdown are starting to run into each other & I’m going a little stir crazy!

I wish you all a Wonderful Day full of sunshine on the inside as well as the outside!


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> A non impressive 6.8. Doesn’t the DF know it’s my birthday today!
> 
> I might stay in for a change and go mad with a glass of something nice later on. Weather rather cool here at the moment. Have a safe day everyone.



Happy Birthday @Amigo Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Happy birthday @Amigo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Birthday @Amigo


----------



## Bloden

Amigo said:


> A non impressive 6.8. Doesn’t the DF know it’s my birthday today!
> 
> I might stay in for a change and go mad with a glass of something nice later on. Weather rather cool here at the moment. Have a safe day everyone.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Amigo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoombapup

Hmm, so I didn't test myself this morning (got up late), so my midday reading is 4.8, which suggests I was in the mid to high fives first thing (common pattern is like 5.7 in the morning going down to 4.8 at midday).


----------



## SueEK

Happy Birthday @Amigo x


----------



## SB2015

A very late posting this morning.  Managed to get 5.4 this morning after an attempt to go to bed when I had a reading of 20.5!  

I had caught my tubing so assumed it was a cannula issue but that did seem a big leap for just two hours.  Then checked my data.  I had not done the final step in my Bolus, so had not injected at all.  Frustrating as I had refused a biscuit with my coffee and felt virtuous about that until ...... Oh well at least I picked it up and by 1:00 I was back on target.

A hospital (video) appointment this morning has confirmed referral for surgery on my hand.  
I shall wait and see what happens with regard timing.  It could be a while.

On a more positive note we took delivery of two pepper plants, dropped off by a friend on her walk, which will stay inside until our new greenhouse arrives.  We also bought a tray of broad beans on our walk yesterday.  

We have soggy weather today so back to my loom.


----------



## Bloden

What’s up with your hand @SB2015 ? I’m out of the loop!


----------



## Gruers

Toucan said:


> Hi Grures, could be something called Dawn Phenomenon


Thanks Kay that’s the first I’ve heard of it and I’ve read up on it now


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> What’s up with your hand @SB2015 ? I’m out of the loop!


I have one finger that has triggered again, and the arthritis in my thumb has flared up which is now very swollen and just will not go down.  I am struggling to weave at present, and having to do what I do much more slowly.  I have finally given in and was surprised when I got an appointment within two weeks.  It might still be a long wait for the op.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1 this morning.  
Off for a walk in the early morning sun.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.3 again... two days in a row.
The 'Dawn phenomenon' thanks! I have learned something new...
I have niece called Dawn in Oz who volunteers for the Fire and Rescue service out there, she's a bit of a phenomenon    

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Chilly again, can anyone tell me when it's likely to actually get warm?  Nice and sunny, but very cool!


----------



## Baz.

Well it's another 6.4 here today , looks nice out but i bet it's not  Sun is out but i bet it's cool out .  hope you all have a good as possible day


----------



## Gruers

6.3 this morning the same as last night so I’m happy there was no overnight increase, off for another long walk later
keep it going-today folks, have a good one


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Again have waited until after breakfast and am on the laptop to post, Bruce is dropping off some shopping later along with my contraceptive injection prescription, nothing exciting coming just bread, tuna for Bubbles etc, his mum will hopefully be able to pick me up some kit kats at Tesco tomorrow as they are on offer at £1 a pack! Found my earring in no time yesterday, was sitting right in front of the bin so easily gotten

Anyways its a 4.7 for me this morning, frosty but bright outside but of course I'm absolutely sweating as mum has had the heating on 

Have a safe day my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all. First waking was 5.8 but actual alarm time waking 6.7

I have to say the home office has rather lost its allure at least there's a longer weekend ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - all doom and gloom I'm afraid.  less than 2 hours sleep and urine blood red and having to pee every 10 minutes or so. At midnight I decided to call an ambulance but fear of the hospital in these times made me wary so I didn't.
It started 5 days ago but there were difficulties in getting through to the booking number for a 'phone consultation with my doctor - no surgeries  are open.  Finally got through but he won't call me until tomorrow. I am hoping that I can hold out until then.  Given the severity of the infection I thought that my reading this morning would be very high but it was 4.7.


----------



## Toucan

Getting a bit bored with the 6.7 number again this morning!
Have been doing the 'right thing' with eating and exercise but as usual dear old Diabetes is unforgiving and takes a long time to forget previous indulgences.
I know I've just got to hang on in there, and it will eventually drop.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - all doom and gloom I'm afraid.  less than 2 hours sleep and urine blood red and having to pee every 10 minutes or so. At midnight I decided to call an ambulance but fear of the hospital in these times made me wary so I didn't.
> It started 5 days ago but there were difficulties in getting through to the booking number for a 'phone consultation with my doctor - no surgeries  are open.  Finally got through but he won't call me until tomorrow. I am hoping that I can hold out until then.  Given the severity of the infection I thought that my reading this morning would be very high but it was 4.7.


Very sorry to hear this Michael  I hope you can get the help you need very soon and get something that helps clear up the infection {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A normal 6.5, better then yesterday’s but I am up four hours later! I’m a strange one with my sleeping patterns. Gorgeous sunny day which holds great promise according to the BBC weather app. Think I’ll just lounge on my lounger today. No where else to go. Have a good ‘un and stay safe.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0 today.

Beautiful sunny morning over the Cotswolds. Time to get my trainer on and hobble along to my 1980’s playlist- yesterday I shuffled the songs for added interest and got ‘Walk of Life’ followed by ‘Break my Stride’ it was like a subliminal message to keep walking!

Hope you’re all doing ok, I hope you get help asap and things start to settle @Michael12421.


----------



## SB2015

3.8 this morning.  Oops.

Sorry to hear about your infection @Michael12421. I hope that you can get the help you need.

Another sunny day but still very cold.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 4.8 today. Didn’t sleep much last night as I went in for some monitoring as baby had a fairly quiet day yesterday. I wasn’t worried as such but just wanted to check she wasn’t in any distress. She was fine. Not much movement there but heart beat perfect. She went nuts when I got home though at 1am and I was awake at gone 4am again with her wiggling happily. Always best to check though.

Just got to make it to next Tuesday and she will be induced!!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Woke to a 4.8 today. Didn’t sleep much last night as I went in for some monitoring as baby had a fairly quiet day yesterday. I wasn’t worried as such but just wanted to check she wasn’t in any distress. She was fine. Not much movement there but heart beat perfect. She went nuts when I got home though at 1am and I was awake at gone 4am again with her wiggling happily. Always best to check though.
> 
> Just got to make it to next Tuesday and she will be induced!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.


We're all behind you!


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, sorry not been around, I have been busy, Zoom calls etc.

5.2 this morning

According to recent findings, being overweight and diabetic, I am at great risk of catching, and developing complications, of covid 19, oh, deep joy.
As if this whole thing wasn't scary enough........
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Lanny

11:29 BS 8.5. Definitely with DP as I was awake since 9am but, still VERY tired & tried to get back to sleep: couldn’t & have just given up on that; stomach is rumbling & I need to eat so, definitely can’t sleep NOW! 

I hesitate a bit about telling you lot this as it’ll probably make me sound like a mad woman but, I’m among friends & I don’t really mind you all laughing at my madness!

I was reading in bed before going to sleep as usual when little flying, fleeting shadows of moths kept flying across the light beam of my bedside lamp. It was driving me crazy so, I got up & went chasing them around the room with the broom handle I used to use for physio excercises, still can’t do them & it’s been stretches only now for ages, little knowing, at the time, it would take me 2 hours to get all 3 of the little “buzzards”, what I called them in my head: being only 155cm, 5ft 1.5 inches tall, arm length of 23 inches from shoulder to wrist & only my right arm able to extend to that 23 inches; I was clambering over, up & down on pieces of furniture to be able to reach the ceiling, where they always came to rest on, to get the “buzzards”! The trouble was my aim was TERRIBLE: the tiny diameter of the handle, no broom attached, didn’t help & it took me SO long to improve my aim! I FINALLY got all of them & sat down on the bed absolutely exhausted & breathless: all that clambering over furniture up & down zapped more energy than I realised; went unnoticed by me as I was on a MISSION with my stubborn streak kicking in BIG time!.Was 23:31 & close enough to midnight so, had my Levemir & went to bed! Exhausted emoji!

Oh gosh! Just seeing THAT in black & white text now: I DO sound a mad woman; but, my “dander was up” & I HAD to get the little “buzzards”!

Anyway, after THAT little glimpse into HOW crazy I can get at times, I wish you all a Wonderful Day full of Super Bright Sunshine, to warm you up as well @Northerner , on the inside & outside!

Off to breakfast as my tummy rumbles are getting seismic!


----------



## Lanny

Another Hazel Special @Hazel !


----------



## rebrascora

Please can I have a drum roll and fanfare because at long last I got that elusive 5.2 "Hazel Special". Great to see I am in good company with the champion herself today! Congrats @Hazel Good to see you back on form.

I have to confess that is was a slightly engineered HS though, in that I woke up at 4am having nightmares and after having a bad hypo (2.3) at a similar time the night before I was convinced I must be hypo again, so got up and tested only to find I was 9.4 (I had reduced my Levemir by one unit to prevent another hypo and it worked a bit too well) so I jabbed myself 1.5 units of Fiasp as a correction, then went back to bed but then convinced myself it was too much and I was at risk of hypo yet again. Slept fitfully and woke up at 6am having more bad dreams. Tested again and I was 5.9. Felt knackered and went back to bed but slept much better and woke up at 8am to get my very long awaited House Special. Can't tell you how ecstatic I was!

@Michael12421 very sorry to hear you are battling another infection or perhaps the previous one just didn't fully clear. Please let us know how you get on with medical assistance. Hopefully the blood is just a small broken capillary due to inflammation and nothing more serious. Keeping fingers crossed you are better soon. That must be really scary when you are on your own. I know most hospitals here are trying to encourage people with non Covid-19 problems to attend as normal and since Spain is also over the peak, I think they will be the same and you should not hesitate to go to hospital if you feel you need to.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh yes!  Doctor telephoned me whislt I was walking the dogs - he said that he had a few extra moments to spare so he telephoned  today rather than tomorrow.  I was at pains to tell him that I needed 36 tablets rather than 24. I told him of the excessive blood so he added another tablet to get rid of the blood.  Pharmacy only had 24 tablets but they will order the extra ones and I can pick them up in the morning. Relief.


----------



## Lanny

“Da da da da da!” Trumpet fanfare for @rebrascora ! Well done on your first HS! 

Oohh! I well remember what it felt like to get my very first one & I still haven’t had many of them so, each one feels SO great to achieve! 

SEE! You CAN & DID do it: now go on keeping on at this diabetes control malarky & you can get more HS; maybe not as many as @Hazel but, you can definitely get more! 2 Thumbs up!! emoji! & Clapping emoji!

Ps:-Sooh! THAT’S how to spell ecstatic: I put that word in twice in my post at the time & spelt it wrong both times; Ted @KARNAK picked up on it & said he forgave me my spelling when he congratulated me!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny.... Thanks for the fanfare! 
If it is any consolation I almost always start typing it with an ex (it's just too tempting not to) and then realise that it doesn't look right with an x followed by an s and then I remember it's a c not an x.

@KARNAK...Ted, please get in touch if you can. We are all starting to get really worried about your absence here and missing you. X


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, everyone

I woke up this morning on 6.2. The reason I think this is wonderful is because of the more or less dead straight line on the Libre overnight. Even two hours later, it was 6.7. That ends weeks of experimentation with evening Levemir doses and timing. Or it was an one time lucky break

I’m sitting on the balcony, basking in the warm out of direct sunlight while I can, before the freezing temperatures predicted (along with possible flurries of snow) this weekend. That’s the jet stream taking a Spring holiday dip to the south of us, and who can blame it?

Anyway, I’m getting a Tesco delivery tomorrow. And I’m just about to start Mr Panasonic going on a fresh loaf of wholemeal bread, because the delivery is a priority one, and could arrive any time between 10.00 and 18.00. That means I wouldn’t necessarily be able to have scrambled eggs on toast for brunch.

Planning ahead, that’s me.

Unlike a certain government I could mention...

Stay safe folks.

By the way, folks, when it comes to easing lockdown, pay attention to what Nicola Sturgeon tells Scotland, not what Boris tells England. She tells the hard truth, not what businessmen want to hear.


----------



## zoombapup

6.0 today. Bah humbug!


----------



## brisr949

I was woken by bs of 2.1, treated but dropped to 1.6 before climbing,  taken until now to feel something near normal, it hit me quite hard..a tad to much background insulin i think.


----------



## Lanny

Good grief! I CAN’T like that post @brisr949 !  Poor you! I’m wiped out in terms of energy with hypos in the 2mmol range: lowest I’ve ever had was 2.3 pre dawn on 01/06/15 before setting off on my plane journey to Hong Kong to see my mum before she died from pancreatic cancer; it was a nightmare journey with my BS dropping the whole day, kept me testing & drinking fruit juices! Thank goodness I haven’t had many in that range as the 3mmol range is bad enough!

I think your basal insulin needs reducing? Mine always does, along with bolus, in the Spring after Winter!


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> I have one finger that has triggered again, and the arthritis in my thumb has flared up which is now very swollen and just will not go down.  I am struggling to weave at present, and having to do what I do much more slowly.  I have finally given in and was surprised when I got an appointment within two weeks.  It might still be a long wait for the op.


Oh dear. Is the triggered finger completely frozen? Poor you.


----------



## Bexlee

A little late to say waking average ! But 4.5 when I woke at 9am. No idea how I’ll manage when we go back to school and I have to be there early! 

@merrymunky you're almost there hope you get a little More rest/sleep tonight

@Michael12421 pleased Dr rang you and hope tablets have kicked in.

@brisr949 hope you’re felling better. 

@Kaylz did you get your Kit Kat’s?

Hope everyone else had a good day


----------



## Lanny

05:18 BS 6.0.  It’s nice to wake up pre dawn again, haven’t been doing that for a while now & been a slug-a-bed! AND just as I started to compose& type this the birdies have started their songs!

Last night was chilly & just going to the bathroom just now was still quite cold! Shivering emoji! But, tucked up & sitting in my bed again & warming up nicely. Definitely not hungry yet so, my usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose, now 10 units Novorapid, to stop DP! 

Haven’t been able to say this in a while!  A very early Good Morning to you all! Have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine on the inside & outside!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all, hope you are well.

4.2 for me today.

Need to pop out for some 'essential' and dodge the idiots who do not know the meaning of social distancing. 
Have safe day peeps


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
To quote Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it!"
A 5.3 again three days in a row!

Have a blessed day, 
Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A 6.5 today. Normal for me, but what’s normal these days? I’m back to my early rising again. I like it, it’s peaceful and gives me time to think. Although I can tend to overthink at the  moment. It’s Thursday, bird feeding day along, with a Monday. If I was so inclined, I could feed them everyday as they are so greedy but they need to stand on their own two feet at this time of year. Other than that, nothing planned except a bit of pottering about the garden maybe. Forecast decent again. Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  I had a 6.8 this morning for me  ,  have the best day possible and stay safe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 this morning.  
Grey and rainy so far today. 
Can't have everything I suppose.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yayyy for me!  First one for a while  Definitely getting wobblier lines overnight, dreaming a lot - might be background anxiety  Stay safe everyone


----------



## Gruers

I was 3.8 before bed last night so I glad a biscuit as I was worried I was too low, woke up to 7.0 Was this the correct thing to do?


----------



## SB2015

Congratulations @Northerner.

5.8 this morning after a hypo in the night.  Change in weather again.  I really should learn.

Birthday celebration for OH today.  Made bunting for the garden, along with a few other things.  
Birthday cake, champagne, and a curry this evening.  I shall just have to do the best I can with levels today, as it is his day and his favourites.  

@Bloden my middle finger won’t straighten now and if I make the mistake of bending it too far it won’t come back up without assistance.  This will be the fourth finger that I will have had the op on.


----------



## SB2015

Gruers said:


> I was 3.8 before bed last night so I glad a biscuit as I was worried I was too low, woke up to 7.0 Was this the correct thing to do?


Absolutely sensible to lift your level.  You don’t want to go to sleep on a 3.8.
Now you know that whatever biscuit you had lifted you a little higher than you wanted, so change to one of lower carbs.  I use jelly babies as I can easily adjust the number, or parts, to get exactly the number of carbs I need, and they will work quickly so I can get to sleep.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today for me   , off to Sainsbury’s in a little while, let’s hope I can get everything this week. . Been busier at work this week thank goodness, the day is not so long. VE street party tomorrow that should be nice, waving at a distance of course. @Michael12420 hope you are feeling a little better today. @KARNAK where are you, we do worry about you.
Take good care everyone, lovely day here, hopes yours is too x


----------



## zoombapup

Morning all, 5.1 this morning so feeling pretty good. Have a great day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  I had an excellent nights sleep and only had to get up 5 times, well I did drink 4 litres of water,  Only had a tuna mayonnaise sandwich all day but woke to a 9.1. Puzzling but perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Gruers

Thank you good advice I’ll do that


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.8 here. Forgot I'd lowered basal this week, and gave myself the extra half unit last night.
Came in from the garden yesterday to find a missed call on the phone, and a text message from my GP asking me to make a telephone appointment to discuss my medication. Don’t know what this is about, I had my review in January. Rang the surgery, and the Doctor will ring 'this afternoon' Receptionist couldn’t be more specific than that! So bang goes my planned walk.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Good grief @SB2015! Is that a record?  

Morning folks. 9.1 here...oops, my fault.

Back in my office today to do my last uni assignment - a presentation about ‘Catalan, a survival story’. So interesting (to me)!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Found out yesterday that I've got tomorrow off work, which gives me a 3 day weekend. This also mean I can enjoy our social distancing VE day street party.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Good grief @SB2015! Is that a record?


I get the impression that it is quite a common problem with T1.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Did yet another Superdrug order yesterday, I’m VERY fussy with my mouthwash and only use Dentyl Fresh Clove, usually get it from Savers but obviously it’s in the other town, every time I checked Superdrug it’s always been “Only available to order & collect, check store availability” well obviously I don’t have a Superdrug so when I checked yesterday and it was available for deliver I jumped right on it, also ordered 2 different tubes of Palmer’s hand cream and 1 pack Dove soap to get me over the £10 for free delivery, Bruce turned up with my shopping with 2 different kinds of hand creams from Lidl too, an SOS one and one with chamomile so will try those too, would prefer if they did the job as they are only 79p each!

Anyways its a 6.0 for me this morning 

@Northerner do you cover your sensor? I'm thinking about braving it uncovered but undecided yet, I have another one that's failed on day 8 so I'll have to call that in later and hope they replace it, nothing as crazy as your failed one though!

@Bexlee no not yet, it's today the MIL is supposed to be going through to the other town so fingers crossed!

Stay safe and well folks
xx


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.8 here. Forgot I'd lowered basal this week, and gave myself the extra half unit last night.
> Came in from the garden yesterday to find a missed call on the phone, and a text message from my GP asking me to make a telephone appointment to discuss my medication. Don’t know what this is about, I had my review in January. Rang the surgery, and the Doctor will ring 'this afternoon' Receptionist couldn’t be more specific than that! So bang goes my planned walk.


I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8, that’ll do. 

I can’t face walking around the usual block again so I’m going off piste today and heading in the other direction -unchartered territory! 

Top HS work @Northerner  

Hope you’re all doing ok today.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner do you cover your sensor? I'm thinking about braving it uncovered but undecided yet, I have another one that's failed on day 8 so I'll have to call that in later and hope they replace it, nothing as crazy as your failed one though!


No I don't cover them. I did buy some tegaderm last year because I'd had a couple drop off and one come loose towards the end, but I seem to have cracked that now and they've all been absolute b*ggers to prise off! This one was a complete puzzle  I always put them on my left arm now and I think that may be helping in my case - I broke my right arm quite badly just below the shoulder years ago and so that arm is slightly wasted compared to my left because I had it in a huge cast for 12 weeks and couldn't move it


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I regained consciousness on 5.1. Fair enough, I suppose. It’s just accurate jelly babying before bed. Good game, mind.

I was awakened at some uncivilised hour (7.25), a phone call from Tesco to tell me that my priority delivery, scheduled between 10.00 and 18.00 would likely occur between 17.00 and 18.00.

Well, nice of them to phone, but just because they were busy sorting out their schedules doesn’t mean everyone is up and about. I did get back to sleep, though, logging up my 9 hours of regeneration.

Mind you, if that‘s the sort of thing is all I’ve got to worry about, life must be easy. You can always find the positives in everything, if you try.

Enjoy the day, I’ll spend it on the balcony in the sunshine thinking great thoughts. More likely reading other folks’ great thoughts


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> No I don't cover them. I did buy some tegaderm last year because I'd had a couple drop off and one come loose towards the end, but I seem to have cracked that now and they've all been absolute b*ggers to prise off! This one was a complete puzzle  I always put them on my left arm now and I think that may be helping in my case - I broke my right arm quite badly just below the shoulder years ago and so that arm is slightly wasted compared to my left because I had it in a huge cast for 12 weeks and couldn't move it


I'll be putting a fresh one on after a long shower tomorrow morning so I'll try without a patch and hope it lasts as I'm fed up of having a patch of Tegaderm on permanently  I still alternate arms xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning. Not as exciting as yesterday's result but it's in range so I'll happily take it.

@Northerner Congrats on your House Special. I too am having restless sleep and weird dreams at the moment. It is without doubt a sign of the times.

@Michael12421 Not sure how sarcastic your post was intended to be but hope the sleep between bathroom visits was restful and you are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK  How are you doing? Haven't seen you since Monday. Hope you are well and court case is going in your favour.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> I get the impression that it is quite a common problem with T1.


My thumb’s on the way there. I can’t decide if I want it to get stuck straight or bent!


----------



## mikeyB

As the actress said to the bishop with Peyronie’s Disease...

(And if this post doesn’t get removed I’ll be amazed)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* this am.  
Phrase of the year - _"I can't get a slot!"  _

Stay safe and well (and warm).

Dez


----------



## Gruers

Disappointing 6.9 today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A break from the 5.3's with a 5.6!
@MeeTooTeeTwo LoL... 'I can't get a slot' ... so true!

Anyhoo VE day celebration in front garden later with promise of the Spitfire flypast... both my parents were RAF during the war so this will bring memories to many I am sure... epic!

Have a blessed BH,
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

morning all ,  it a 5.8 on the machine for me today ,  hope you all have as good as possible bank Holiday


----------



## brisr949

Morning and happy VE day to all.
Was 9.8 this morning but im ok with that, anything in single digits I'll take at the moment as still taking baby steps.
Adam.


----------



## Bloden

mikeyB said:


> As the actress said to the bishop with Peyronie’s Disease...
> 
> (And if this post doesn’t get removed I’ll be amazed)


Ooo, you are awful! (I walked into that one). 

Mooorning. 6.1 here.

Enjoy your socially-distanced street party today @Stitch147.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well called Abbott around 8am yesterday and was warned that due to the current situation my call may be answered by someone out with Europe, didn’t catch his name but wherever he was from we were both having trouble with each other sorted and replacement was issued though, don’t even want this one back and told to just dispose of it - update it received an email at 10:32pm last night advising it was on the way (only just checked emails as I was typing this lol)

No mint kit kats as of yet but I’ve a shopping list to send to my dad’s GF later so hopefully more luck in Dundee’s Asda!

Anyways its a 5.3 for me this morning, off for an extra hot, extra long shower in a bit and then braving a sensor without a Tegaderm, wish me luck! 
xx


----------



## brisr949

Good luck Kaylz


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.7 for me. I blame the kidney beans.

@Kaylz I've not bothered with anything on my sensors for ages and never had a problem.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, overnight trace looks like the himalayas. Despite reduced basal, I was low before bed, and had a snack, had a hypo at 3am which I thought I might have overtreated, but plummeted again after, and ended up at 5.7.
Found out why my GP wanted to speak to me. When you ring the surgery, you get a five minute recorded message with instructions on how not to bother them because they’re so busy. When you speak to a GP, she says, 'Oh while we’re so quiet we are trawling through  records, and we’ve started with the Diabetics. Have you ever been offered a Statin? All Type 1s should be on them' and proceeded to harangue me for five minutes.
I did take the opportunity to get her to prescribe me some Ketone strips, though, so not all bad.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8.

Good decision to go another way on my walk yesterday, I found a lovely golf course with a public path around it, just me lots of tweety birds and someone mowing the greens. Heading back today for another round!

Enjoy your distanced VE street party @Stitch147 I’ve got a lovely picture of my Mum and Dad age14 at the same street party except they didn’t know each other then.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 for me , just had a lovely long walk with my dog it’s a beautiful morning 
Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this VE Day ( Victory for Eggy) a 6.5, better by a wee bit. As per usual, as it’s a Bank Holiday the weather is dank, damp and cold. Not that there’s any street parties where I live, the A6 isn’t a good road to hang bunting across! The 100s of wagons we get on a daily basis would soon pull that down. Oh the joys of living one mile from a motorway junction. Have a great day however you decide to spend it.


----------



## AJLang

Very pleased to say that I’ve woken up at 9am with a lovely 5.2. I also managed to book a Tesco priority slot at 5.30am for three weeks time. Day would be perfect if I didn’t have a horrible cough - but I’m not worried about that being the virus because I haven’t left the house for nearly nine weeks


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. I hope that you all have a very happy VE day. I was only just gone 2 years old at the time. I was just 2.7 this morning a VL (very low) day.


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. I hope that you all have a very happy VE day. I was only just gone 2 years old at the time. I was just 2.7 this morning a VL (very low) day.


Hope you've managed to get your levels up, and that you are feeling better Michael


----------



## AJLang

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. I hope that you all have a very happy VE day. I was only just gone 2 years old at the time. I was just 2.7 this morning a VL (very low) day.


Happy VE Day Michael. I hope your levels improve today.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> My thumb’s on the way there. I can’t decide if I want it to get stuck straight or bent!


I had my left thumb done 7 years ago.  The rolled up a bit of tendon to fill the gap to stop it shortening and I have full mobility with no pain at all. It took about 6 months to get there but it was worth it. I am hoping this one goes just as well. 

4.8 this morning.  More sunshine so a bit more gardening, and perhaps some lying around doing a bit of nothing. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> can’t face walking around the usual block again so I’m going off piste today and heading in the other direction -unchartered territory


How did you cope with the change of direction?
Such big decisions to make each day.

Edit: I should have read your post of today first!


----------



## SB2015

brisr949 said:


> Was 9.8 this morning but im ok with that, anything in single digits I'll take at the moment as still taking baby steps.


Well done on getting into single figures so soon.

Have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all. Was at 7.8 this morning. Been outside setting up ready for this afternoons street party.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Hi all. Was at 7.8 this morning. Been outside setting up ready for this afternoons street party.
> View attachment 14100View attachment 14101View attachment 14102


Hope all goes well, and the weather stays good!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me after a pretty bad night.

I had a call from a NHS volunteer saying she’d been told by my GP surgery that I needed help. She actually seemed irked that I didn’t. It comes to something when you feel guilty about not needing bread and milk! 
I felt like asking her if she cut hair....now that is something I do need!!


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after a pretty bad night.
> 
> I had a call from a NHS volunteer saying she’d been told by my GP surgery that I needed help. She actually seemed irked that I didn’t. It comes to something when you feel guilty about not needing bread and milk!
> I felt like asking her if she cut hair....now that is something I do need!!


From all accounts a lot of the volunteers have been left very frustrated by lack of stuff to do!  Better than being overwhelmed though 

I'm ready for a haircut soon as well, I think, it's starting to look a bit straggly


----------



## Lanny

12:25 BS 7.4. Well that’s what I get for sleeping in SO long today! 

Already had my midday Levemir, a bit late, eventually after midday alarm woke me, my meds except metaformin, half breakfast dose Novorapid & half an oatcake.

Was qualifying for another golf tournament last night: usually 1 every 2 weeks but, occasionally there’s a 9 Hole Cup in a week between the normal tournaments that are only 9 Holes instead of 18; I got the result, set the alarm at 8am this morning, & qualified in 1st. Place after I got -11 but, WHAT a dramatic -11! A TERRIBLE par, 0, on the 1st. Hole, Birdies are the minimum required if you want to qualify & dropping one is a DISASTER, HORRID way to start but, wiped the slate clean with my first Eagle, -2, on 3rd. Hole: no fireworks thereafter but also no mistakes & got to the last 9th. Hole; needed at least an Eagle as a mediocre -9 won’t do it & BOOM I get a VERY rare Albatross, -3!!! & a jumping up & down duracell bunny in excitement emoji! Albatross are EVEN rarer than Hole In Ones: HIO usually on par 3’s so, count as Eagles on the card, -2; Albatross usually on par 5’s but, the rarest of all is an Albatross HIO on a par 4, which I’ve never gotten, both count as a -3 on the card! A -10 would have qualified but, I leap frogged to 1st. Place with -11 because of that Albatross: ties in score are broken by outstanding scores in order from Albatross, Eagles & Birdies; there are always quite a lot of ties so, that Albatross REALLY made a difference!

I was SO excited after THAT it took a very long time for me to get to sleep: usually play around 22:00 as 9 Holes take me about an hour to finish; in good time for midnight Levemir & bed after. I finally slept around 6/7am: birdie chorus at 5am wasn’t appreciated, I’m afraid ; SO sluggish when 8am alarm went off when I checked the official results & straight off to sleep after! Snoozing emoji!

Anyways, an extremely LATE Good Day, it’s officially past midday & no longer morning, to you all! Hey! I’ve gone Australian: just to change it slightly; G’day, mate! Have Super Bank Holiday & VE celebrations! AND, as always, carry the Sunshine on the inside & the greyish weather, where I am anyway, won’t matter so much: be Sunny on the Inside!

PS:- WOW! That took me a VERY long time to compose & type that: it was the golf commentary; I’ve FINALLY stopped talking now! Phew! Wiping brow emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Albatross are EVEN rarer than Hole In Ones: HIO usually on par 3’s so, count as Eagles on the card, -2; Albatross usually on par 5’s but, the rarest of all is an Albatross HIO on a par 4, which I’ve never gotten, both count as a -3 on the card!


I've learned something new, thank you!  And well done!


----------



## Bexlee

Happy VE Day all. A little odd as it’s so quiet.

A 5.5 this morning. I’ve rewarded myself with a day off as it’s bank holiday ..... and after my good news earlier in the week of a little promotion at work from September 

Hope everyone is having a nice day

@Kaylz if you’re braving sensor without tagerderm  If it’s starts to get a little loose towards the end you could put a little bit of micropore tape around the sticky pad bit / the very edge of sensor. I sometimes do that but to be fair when it comes to taking the sensor off it’s still stuck firm - it’s just the worry of it may fall off! I know.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Hi all. Was at 7.8 this morning. Been outside setting up ready for this afternoons street party.
> View attachment 14100View attachment 14101View attachment 14102


Have a great afternoon Stitch


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> A 5.5 this morning. I’ve rewarded myself with a day off as it’s bank holiday ..... and after my good news earlier in the week of a little promotion at work from September


Congratulations.  Enjoy your rewards now and in September.


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> A 6.2 for me after a pretty bad night.
> 
> I had a call from a NHS volunteer saying she’d been told by my GP surgery that I needed help. She actually seemed irked that I didn’t. It comes to something when you feel guilty about not needing bread and milk!
> I felt like asking her if she cut hair....now that is something I do need!!


Glad things settled down by the morning Amigo.
I hope that you have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> then braving a sensor without a Tegaderm, wish me luck


I find that without any support it starts to lift on the underside of my arm now that I am not using tegaderm at home.  I have resorted to an Elastoplast for the last few days before, but have now started to move my sensor a bit further up ‘the wing’ to avoid catching on any clothes in the underside.  So far so good.
I hope it works for you Kaylz


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was a 4.9 for me this morning but only after treating a 2.9 hypo a couple of hours earlier. I really could do with a half unit pen on my Levemir at the moment. 6 units at night is just too little and 7 has a tendency to drop me too low at the moment. I am guessing it was because I just had a very light low carb evening meal of prawn and avocado salad. Must remember to factor in the effect of my evening meal to my Levemir guestimate along with day's exercise and any alcohol. I was 6.9 an hour before bed when I took Levemir and 7.0 when I went to bed, so nice and steady then but at 6.30am I wake up sweating and feeling restless and headachy and I'm 2.9.

@AJLang Congratulations Amanda on your House Special. 

@Michael12421 Looks like we both overcooked the basal insulin last night. Hope you are feeling better now

@Lanny WOOHOO!!! An albatross and a competition win! How absolutely fantastic! Surprised you waited until this afternoon to tell us. Many congratulations.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> I really could do with a half unit pen on my Levemir at the moment.


Get yourself a Novopen Echo


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Get yourself a Novopen Echo



I have one for my Fiasp but I was thinking I could do with another because if my current one broke I would have no means of injecting QA insulin until I got a replacement. Having one for Levemir as well would mean I could potentially change cartridges between injections if one broke until I got a replacement. I appreciate that they are pretty robust but I am guessing breakage/failure is still possible.


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> I'm ready for a haircut soon as well, I think, it's starting to look a bit straggly



Lawnmower?


----------



## rebrascora

Flower said:


> Lawnmower?



It's blue! Surely the lawnmower would only work if it was green.... maybe dye it first and then use the lawnmower.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I have one for my Fiasp but I was thinking I could do with another because if my current one broke I would have no means of injecting QA insulin until I got a replacement. Having one for Levemir as well would mean I could potentially change cartridges between injections if one broke until I got a replacement. I appreciate that they are pretty robust but I am guessing breakage/failure is still possible.


You should ALWAYS have a spare in the house, I have a blue for my Novo and red for my Tresiba and a spare of each in the cupboard, so glad I keep spares as this happened a year ago tomorrow actually

My DSN ordered my first spare but the current blue spare I ordered when I had to open my current pen and my red spare I added on to my repeat prescription online and got it no problem, get a spare in ASAP!
xx


----------



## Lanny

I haven’t won yet, don’t think I’m quite capable of that yet, as it’s qualifying round 1: 9 Hole Cups are 9 Holes only with 2 qualifying rounds & a 1 day final: whole thing takes 3 days from Thursday to Saturday; full tournaments have 3 qualifying rounds of 9 Holes, 1opening round over 2 days of 18 Holes & a final over 2 days of 18 Holes; takes a week from Monday to Sunday!  My final will be on Saturday & I’m hoping for a great start for a top 10 medal: JUST pushed out to 11th in last 15 minutes of final during the last one; Easter 9 Hole Cup! Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> @Kaylz if you’re braving sensor without tagerderm  If it’s starts to get a little loose towards the end you could put a little bit of micropore tape around the sticky pad bit / the very edge of sensor. I sometimes do that but to be fair when it comes to taking the sensor off it’s still stuck firm - it’s just the worry of it may fall off! I know.


if I see it coming loose or anything I'll just put Tegaderm over it as unfortunately @SB2015 micropore and Elastoplast both irritate my skin, SB it has ended up a bit further down my arm than I'd like, fingers crossed it stays put and survives! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> You should ALWAYS have a spare in the house, I have a blue for my Novo and red for my Tresiba and a spare of each in the cupboard, so glad I keep spares as this happened a year ago tomorrow actually
> View attachment 14105
> My DSN ordered my first spare but the current blue spare I ordered when I had to open my current pen and my red spare I added on to my repeat prescription online and got it no problem, get a spare in ASAP!
> xx



Thanks for that Kaylz. I could get by for a couple of days on just Levemir at a push eating very low carb if I did have a breakage, but it is something that I have been thinking about recently. Your photo certainly highlights that need/risk. It is not on repeat and I don't get enough test strips to cover my needs as it is, so I am guessing I will need to self fund a new pen if I want one.... Goodness knows if I will ever get the Libre that the consultant gave me the nod for. 
Well, I am not spending any money going out (not that I go out much anyway) so I suppose I should get one ordered pronto.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for that Kaylz. I could get by for a couple of days on just Levemir at a push eating very low carb if I did have a breakage, but it is something that I have been thinking about recently. Your photo certainly highlights that need/risk. It is not on repeat and I don't get enough test strips to cover my needs as it is, so I am guessing I will need to self fund a new pen if I want one.... Goodness knows if I will ever get the Libre that the consultant gave me the nod for.
> Well, I am not spending any money going out (not that I go out much anyway) so I suppose I should get one ordered pronto.


You do NOT need to self fund any of your diabetes paraphernalia if it is available on prescription, so don't just give in to whoever is restricting things for you. The government wrote a letter a while back telling all GP surgeries that they must NOT restrict test strips to people on insulin therapy, and of course you need to be able to deliver the insulin with something, so pens are necessary also. Obviously, pens are required less frequently - I think it's probably about 3 years since I last got one, I just requested it as a special request on my prescription. You must also have a back up prescribed too. GPs cannot refuse you these things, it's the law!  Where is your GP surgery? Let me at 'em!


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner..... You are too late unfortunately.... I just ordered a cheap "out of date" Novo Echo Pen off ebay for £25 + P&P which will do as a spare for my Fiasp if nothing else, but will need to get Levemir cartridges for it when I next need a repeat.... only just started a new box of Levemir so probably about 4 months time. 

My surgery have just changed my repeats from 3 weekly to monthly for my strips but kept it at 150 so I now have even less strips to play with, plus I can't order them until the restricted date and then I have to wait a week for them to be available, which makes it 5 weeks in reality. Having said that, because I self fund some, I feel more at liberty to test when I feel like it rather than to a specific system, which allows me to experiment more and get a better grip on what is going on. If they were all NHS strips then I would feel guilty about doing those extra tests or I just wouldn't experiment and therefore not benefit from the extra info and understanding they provide me with.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> @Northerner..... You are too late unfortunately.... I just ordered a cheap "out of date" Novo Echo Pen off ebay for £25 + P&P which will do as a spare for my Fiasp if nothing else, but will need to get Levemir cartridges for it when I next need a repeat.... only just started a new box of Levemir so probably about 4 months time.
> 
> My surgery have just changed my repeats from 3 weekly to monthly for my strips but kept it at 150 so I now have even less strips to play with, plus I can't order them until the restricted date and then I have to wait a week for them to be available, which makes it 5 weeks in reality. Having said that, because I self fund some, I feel more at liberty to test when I feel like it rather than to a specific system, which allows me to experiment more and get a better grip on what is going on. If they were all NHS strips then I would feel guilty about doing those extra tests or I just wouldn't experiment and therefore not benefit from the extra info and understanding they provide me with.


When I moved to a new surgery and they restricted my strips in a similar manner I booked an appointment to discuss why I needed more flexibility over ordering, and why it was logical to allow me more per repeat. Really, the only thing on my repeat that can be tied down to a fixed duration is my Candesartan BP tablets, as I get 56 per scrip, one per day. Everything else is variable, especially strips and insulin, but also needles to some degree. You really shouldn't feel guilty about this I doubt you actually 'waste' anything. Anyway, when you get your Libre you will be able to scan away to you heart's content and hardly need any strips  You do need to be firm with some GPs because many have little real understanding of modern treatments and recommendations for Type 1 diabetes. Here's the letter from the NHS that has gone out to all surgeries  Recommends 4-10 strips per day, or more than 10 in certain circumstances - your 150 is inadequate for anything beyond mealtime and bedtime tests, it's the absolute minimum (5 tests a day).

Sorry, I didn't mean to nag!


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerner 
My sister nags me too but it doesn't make any difference, I still feel guilty about my diabetes.... I know, I know!! .... and I feel bad that I am such a financial burden on the NHS, more so during this time when it is under such strain. I am very conscious that we are approaching a huge recession when resources will be even more limited and there will be other people who need things more than me. I can afford a pot or two of extra strips every other month if needs be and I am hopeless at asserting myself for my own benefit, so fighting my corner with the nurse or GP would stress me to death, although not frightened of standing up for others if I feel they need it.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> @Northerner
> My sister nags me too but it doesn't make any difference, I still feel guilty about my diabetes.... I know, I know!! .... and I feel bad that I am such a financial burden on the NHS, more so during this time when it is under such strain. I am very conscious that we are approaching a huge recession when resources will be even more limited and there will be other people who need things more than me. I can afford a pot or two of extra strips every other month if needs be and I am hopeless at asserting myself for my own benefit, so fighting my corner with the nurse or GP would stress me to death, although not frightened of standing up for others if I feel they need it.


I'll hold my tongue  Except to say, you are not a burden - no-one on this forum is a burden on anyone, because we all pay it back in our support for each other. As for the NHS and a financial burden well, we pay for that too, it's just that the government has decided to spend some of our taxes on other things. Or, another way of looking at it is that they've allowed those with 'the broadest shoulders' to hang on to more of their money instead of contributing fairly to the country that makes the money for them  

Be proud of yourself and the efforts you are making to stay as healthy as you can be  Illness or disability can strike anyone, and we made a contract when we formed the NHS to all support each other, it belongs to us 

Oops! I'm not very good at holding my tongue!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s not our fault that we need more medical assistance to live our lives . It’s the hand we’ve been dealt . All we can do is our best to control it . To do this we need strips so please don’t feel so guilty . When I was diagnosed following a DKA I had two nurses looking after me , I felt guilty about that . But at that time I needed this x


----------



## rebrascora

@Freddie1966 
The thing is that l believe I am responsible for my diabetes. I know that I abused my body with sugar for years and yes I know all about type 1 being an autoimmune condition but if my pancreas had not been under so much pressure to produce insulin to counteract the sugar I was eating in the form of sweets and chocolate as well as the carbs from bread and potatoes, it may not have been attacked by my immune system. 
My gut feeling is that this is my doing and I don't think even my diabetes consultant could really convince me otherwise. It is part of the reason why I am so strict with myself now.... kind of trying to make amends.... and using the minimum amount of insulin than I can get away with by eating very low carb... and also fearful that I could easily slide back into my old way of eating, if I am not strict about it.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> @Freddie1966
> The thing is that l believe I am responsible for my diabetes. I know that I abused my body with sugar for years and yes I know all about type 1 being an autoimmune condition but if my pancreas had not been under so much pressure to produce insulin to counteract the sugar I was eating in the form of sweets and chocolate as well as the carbs from bread and potatoes, it may not have been attacked by my immune system.
> My gut feeling is that this is my doing and I don't think even my diabetes consultant could really convince me otherwise. It is part of the reason why I am so strict with myself now.... kind of trying to make amends.... and using the minimum amount of insulin than I can get away with by eating very low carb... and also fearful that I could easily slide back into my old way of eating, if I am not strict about it.


I just want to give you a big hug and tell you it is not you ur fault.  Those antibodies were sat around in you even before you reckon you were abusing your body.  They just sat there and then got bored and decided to come out and play, and set off to find your Beta Cells.
The care with which you manage your diabetes saves the NHS paying out in any complications, and you are probably fitter now than before diagnosis.  So just be proud of what you do to look after yourself.  (I shall stay silent on you spending your own money on strips and pens but leave you to guess what I think)


----------



## rebrascora

@SB2015 Thanks for your kind words and all hugs gratefully received.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> @Freddie1966
> The thing is that l believe I am responsible for my diabetes. I know that I abused my body with sugar for years and yes I know all about type 1 being an autoimmune condition but if my pancreas had not been under so much pressure to produce insulin to counteract the sugar I was eating in the form of sweets and chocolate as well as the carbs from bread and potatoes, it may not have been attacked by my immune system.
> My gut feeling is that this is my doing and I don't think even my diabetes consultant could really convince me otherwise. It is part of the reason why I am so strict with myself now.... kind of trying to make amends.... and using the minimum amount of insulin than I can get away with by eating very low carb... and also fearful that I could easily slide back into my old way of eating, if I am not strict about it.


I do understand. In the last two years I’ve lost 8 1/2stone basically halved my body weight . I had a very unhealthy relationship with food , I do the same as you eat very low carb diet and in addition I walk the dog a lot so I don’t use much insulin at all . Weekends I get away without taking novarapid by timing my walks . I do understand as I still don’t want certain foods in the house ( my darling husband is very supportive) as I still can’t cope with the temptation. I don’t know much about my family medical history . But I do know that my grandfather was diagnosed with diabetes later in life like me . It’s a crap hand we have been dealt but we are both doing all we can . I’m sending you massive hugs


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Wow! @Freddie1966 That is a phenomenal weight loss! Huge congratulations on that. 
It is good to know that others have the same feelings of guilt even if I can't shake it off. 
I am quite lucky in that I rarely feel tempted and if I do I binge on something low carb, even if it is a huge packet of nuts or pork scratchings. Just as well really as my partner eats cakes and biscuits and puddings like they are going out of fashion. He never eats just one, always 2. I buy him cakes and cream scones and I might pick a sultana off the edge of a scone and eat it but I can control it at that. What I know is that if I have carbs I want more, so as long as I keep my intake below a certain level I don't crave them. Hypo treatments have the ability to derail me but I am very disciplined about the actual treatment itself, it is usually a few hours later when I start gnawing my knuckles!
Again thanks for the hugs and returning them with interest.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> Oh Wow! @Freddie1966 That is a phenomenal weight loss! Huge congratulations on that.
> It is good to know that others have the same feelings of guilt even if I can't shake it off.
> I am quite lucky in that I rarely feel tempted and if I do I binge on something low carb, even if it is a huge packet of nuts or pork scratchings. Just as well really as my partner eats cakes and biscuits and puddings like they are going out of fashion. He never eats just one, always 2. I buy him cakes and cream scones and I might pick a sultana off the edge of a scone and eat it but I can control it at that. What I know is that if I have carbs I want more, so as long as I keep my intake below a certain level I don't crave them. Hypo treatments have the ability to derail me but I am very disciplined about the actual treatment itself, it is usually a few hours later when I start gnawing my knuckles!
> Again thanks for the hugs and returning them with interest.


It’s cost me a fortune in new clothes . Was a size 26 now between an 8 and 10


----------



## rebrascora

@Freddie1966 Wow! You must feel like you are walking on air after such a weight loss.... well worth the money for a new wardrobe I am sure.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.2 and we are having glorious weather, not  before time!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK  How are you doing? Haven't seen you since Monday. Hope you are well and court case is going in your favour.


Thank you 

The court case is at very early stages and will take some time - months at least - but I’m OK with that as it’s what’s right. Obviously can’t share details here but will let you know when it’s resolved. Meanwhile it’s going the opposite way and becoming more complicated but the lawyers are all brilliant and the QC is a very reassuring character.

As for me I’ve struggled this week on and off. Mental health has been an issue partly because of the concerns over the BG levels being all over the place, partly from lockdown boredom and everything that goes with that. I’ve been testing my levels consistently though and they’re coming down. When they do there’s a clear correlation between decent levels and better sleep so I must remember that link for the future. And for me “decent” levels seem to be if I can stay under 8.0 for a whole day. That means I’ve got to relearn how to structure my diet better so I’ve gone back to reading Allen Carr ‘Good Sugar, Bad Sugar’ and Tom Watson’s ‘Downsizing’.

I’ve not tested yet this morning but the range over the past three weeks has been 6.0 to a whopping 20.0 so I’m very pleased with the stats for this week since Tuesdaywhich have been between between 6.0 and 7.8.

xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 this morning. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Morning everybody,  reading today is 6.6  and my weekly average is 5.9 hope everyone has a good safe day


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. Have a great day folks x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Been up since 4.45 and had a naughty sunrise walk. It felt good. We didn’t meet a soul, hardly surprising! Mr Eggy helped me over the stiles and through gates, I never touched a thing!  6.5 on waking. 7.4 after my almost 3 mile walk! Dawn phenomenon at its best!  Now home and shielding again. Shhh... don’t tell the Covid 19 police!  
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.3 for me today, not much else to say, almost 9 weeks in the flat has left me with absolutely nothing 

Stay safe and well
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 5.7 half an hour ago, now dropped to 4.7 but I think I’ve been squashing the sensor while I’ve been holding my ipad.
Today I should have been flying to Budapest and then river cruising to Vienna.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.2 here.

Well, the garden weeding is almost done (the area nearest the house, that is - the rest’ll have to wait til autumn). There’s talk of garden centres opening Monday...fingers crossed, the garden’s naked!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.1

Excellent HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo!

Today it’s golf course walk time- my new favourite. Glad you managed a peaceful under the radar walk @eggyg

Hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Had a nice walk on some footpaths the hordes haven't discovered yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez



Whey hay! A HS! Congrats!


----------



## YMFB

Seven day and this morning’s the same, 6.3, massive improvement since this time in April when my HA1c was over 90.

I suspect my next test will be in July after being on insulin for three months, but not entirely sure, will ask DN.


----------



## Lanny

08:06 BS 6.0. 

I just got my starting position in the golf final: 10th; will drop as people start but, always like to know where I start to give me a clue of where I’ll be in terms of ties! I, in italics, won’t be starting until later!

Oohh! There’s a lovely birdie chorus outside, to greet me as I woke this morning! And it’s back to a lovely sunny day, I can see through the tiny gap in my curtains!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Remember to carry the Sunshine on the Inside too, where it really matters!

PS:- Ted @KARNAK is back & I caught his post, his thread, last night before going to bed! In the General Messageboard.


----------



## Lanny

YMFB said:


> Seven day and this morning’s the same, 6.3, massive improvement since this time in April when my HA1c was over 90.
> 
> I suspect my next test will be in July after being on insulin for three months, but not entirely sure, will ask DN.



Very well done on getting your blood sugars down in a short space of time @YMFB  & Thumbs up emoji! Clapping emoji! too.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 for me this morning...
Had a fab VE day street party         with       social        distancing.
The Spitfire came over at exactly 1.02 pm as promised and did three circuits around our house followed by a victory roll and off .
I think it came for QVH hospital actually but we live very near so we felt it was for us.   The hospital has the famous Mcindoe burns unit which is where many of the injured pilots of WWII came for pioneering surgery.
East Grinstead in known as the 'town that didn't stare'.

I did get a photo of the Spitfire I think, just have to work out how to extract it from the video camera!

Blessings,
Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


House Special! Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today   . Had a brilliant street party yesterday, so much bunting, flags and decorations. We had a quiz, bingo, singing, dancing and of course the 2 minute silence followed by a neighbour walking up and down the road with his large model spitfires to the Dambusters whilst we all clapped, it was hysterical, we British are truly bonkers. All socially distancing of course. Stayed out until about 4.30 and suffering a bit of sunburn today, although I was wearing sun lotion, still not too bad. Certainly a day and time to remember.
Well done on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo, not sure I will ever get one


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 this morning. Not bad, but far too many peanuts this week. So on a very low cal diet this weekend!


----------



## Docb

5.5 for me.  Just been to Booths.  They have the bossy lady on crowd control this morning... hardly anybody in the shop and a spaced out queue to the other end of the car park outside.  During the week the have a younger crew in charge.  Very watchful, very sensible and by treating the customers as sensible they keep a good flow through the shop without queues down the car park.  

Well done Eggyg for putting common sense above political rhetoric and instruction.  Mind you, you must watch those stiles. Bloody dangerous things.  All too easy to come a cropper - then you might have some explaining to do.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 5.1 on a beautiful sunny day, already up to 23.C on outside wall. I`ve really missed everyone felt like my left arm had been cut off which wouldn`t help at all as my right arm is in a sling. The beach is still out of bounds no cars allowed along the promenade yet we`ll see what Boris has to say tomorrow. Hope you can all get some exercise in your own way without doing any damage, I`ve learnt a new trick stuck three straws end to end together and sat on the patio put them in my beer cans which stops me bending my head, spot on.

Congratulations on HS @MeeTooTeeTwo.

Well more sunbathing today hope you can get some done wherever you are but not too much in one go, take care folks and stay safe.


----------



## Ralph-YK

I know this isn't a waking reading, I've just recieved the test strips a short while ago.
Been up since about 8:50am.
Reading 12.4 at 10:50


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning, after dealing with a curry mountain during the night..  I so rarely have a take away that I am never sure what to do.  It was something OH really wanted for his birthday. 

Welcome back @KARNAK 
Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on HS
Your own brand of ‘dawn phenomenon sounds fabulous @eggyg, I am just not sure I could get my eyes open at that time of the day.
Your description of the flypast @SueEK made me chuckle

Sunny, warm, goldfinches in the garden amongst the usual visitors.
Another good day ahead.

Have fun whatever you do.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Warm and Sunny here.


----------



## Ralph-YK




----------



## Ralph-YK

Just got back from walk.
12:05pm reading 8.5, not eated dinner yet.


----------



## Gruers

6.9 on waking today, I had a Steak and Ale pie last night which did me I think, just been for a 4 mile walk and had a digestive and black tea
so far today 19 carbs I’ll test soon to make sure I don’t go too low
have a great week end peeps


----------



## rebrascora

Bit disappointed with a 7.2 this morning but after a hypo yesterday morning, I battled high readings (8s-10s) for the rest of the day despite corrections. Was 10.3 when I went to bed so I guess I was lucky to wake up to a 7. Decided that being good and going low carb hasn't worked well the last couple of days so shot myself 5 units of Fiasp (which included 2 for DP) and pottered on in the kitchen waiting for it to start kicking in... usually 45 mins. Got distracted and let it go a little too long before starting eating and I was down to 3.5....Oops! Didn't want to take hypo treatment as breakfast all ready to go and I would then have needed more insulin for breakfast so tucked into my low carb granola and yoghurt and blueberries and 20mins later I still had tingly lips and was 3.5 so had to have a jelly baby. Thankfully that and breakfast did the trick and I was 6.3 half an hour later and after a nice brisk walk and some work in the garden I am now down to 5.2.
Sometimes I think I need to be bolder with my food and insulin.... Not all the time, but just every once in a while otherwise I have days like yesterday where I am putting in a unit here and 1.5 units there and not really getting a result but just feel like I am fire fighting.
Anyway, feeling better today.

@ColinUK Thanks for updating us. Not a bad reading today but I know you have had better. There are a lot of potentially stressful things going on in your life at the moment which will be impacting your BG. If you can, make time for a daily walk as it really does help, both with BG and mental health. Were you able to attribute those high readings of 20 with something naughty you ate or was it when you were ill. If it was me I would be happier if I knew why it had gone that high even if I only had myself to blame for it..... I once went up to 27 after eating almost a whole packet of Jacobs Salt and vinegar crackers! I got a huge shock and learned a valuable lesson that there is naughty and *NAUGHTY *and I had better stick to the low carb, lower case naughty in the future.

@Michael12421 Good to see a nice middle of the road reading from you. I hope you are feeling better and enjoy the sunshine up in the campo with the dogs.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations Dez on your House Special

@KARNAK Nice reading Ted.... tantalizingly close to the optimum number. At least your BG is behaving even if the rest of you isn't!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> learned a valuable lesson that there is naughty and *NAUGHTY *and I had better stick to the low carb, lower case naughty in the future.



Loved that: SO true CAN be a little naughty as it adds a little spice to life: NAUGHTY on the other hand, you CAN end up paying more than you want for it! Is there a Sage looking wise emoji? OR, there’s always the perfectly adequate Lightbulb emoji!


----------



## SB2015

Ralph-YK said:


> View attachment 14119


I bet it is full of people normally.
It seems so weird.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Bit disappointed with a 7.2 this morning but after a hypo yesterday morning, I battled high readings (8s-10s) for the rest of the day despite corrections. Was 10.3 when I went to bed so I guess I was lucky to wake up to a 7. Decided that being good and going low carb hasn't worked well the last couple of days so shot myself 5 units of Fiasp (which included 2 for DP) and pottered on in the kitchen waiting for it to start kicking in... usually 45 mins. Got distracted and let it go a little too long before starting eating and I was down to 3.5....Oops! Didn't want to take hypo treatment as breakfast all ready to go and I would then have needed more insulin for breakfast so tucked into my low carb granola and yoghurt and blueberries and 20mins later I still had tingly lips and was 3.5 so had to have a jelly baby. Thankfully that and breakfast did the trick and I was 6.3 half an hour later and after a nice brisk walk and some work in the garden I am now down to 5.2.
> Sometimes I think I need to be bolder with my food and insulin.... Not all the time, but just every once in a while otherwise I have days like yesterday where I am putting in a unit here and 1.5 units there and not really getting a result but just feel like I am fire fighting.
> Anyway, feeling better today.
> 
> @ColinUK Thanks for updating us. Not a bad reading today but I know you have had better. There are a lot of potentially stressful things going on in your life at the moment which will be impacting your BG. If you can, make time for a daily walk as it really does help, both with BG and mental health. Were you able to attribute those high readings of 20 with something naughty you ate or was it when you were ill. If it was me I would be happier if I knew why it had gone that high even if I only had myself to blame for it..... I once went up to 27 after eating almost a whole packet of Jacobs Salt and vinegar crackers! I got a huge shock and learned a valuable lesson that there is naughty and *NAUGHTY *and I had better stick to the low carb, lower case naughty in the future.
> 
> @Michael12421 Good to see a nice middle of the road reading from you. I hope you are feeling better and enjoy the sunshine up in the campo with the dogs.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations Dez on your House Special
> 
> @KARNAK Nice reading Ted.... tantalizingly close to the optimum number. At least your BG is behaving even if the rest of you isn't!


I’m changing those figures up to being really ill. I don’t think I went crazy with food even then but I was indulging in real french bread almost daily I know that much. But then I’ve had some bread today and I’ve tested 5.5 to 7.3 today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1.


----------



## Gruers

Hi ya 6-4 today, not too bad 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.5 for me . Up early going to walk the dog in the rain , think he will prefer it to the hot weather yesterday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.2* this morning - same as yesterday!!  
I'm trying for a hat-trick - (some chance). 

Stay safe and well

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.7 for me today.

Have a blessed Sunday everyone,
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  well I've got a high for me 7.1 today ,  may be had too long of a walk in this sun yesterday


----------



## ColinUK

7.5 this morning. Last night before bed it was 7.1 so at least it’s stable. 

Going to go out for a long walk today as it’s nowhere near as hot as yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.3 this morning, despatch email from Superdrug this morning, ordered last Wednesday so at least it should be here this week! May have my dad coming with shopping at some point too, I have no idea as he didn't reply to my text last night   

Very windy and dull here and quite heavy ninja showers yesterday and even forecast for some snow to lower levels today

Stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning.  4.9 here.

Shorts again this morning but looks like we might get the storm that didn’t materialize yesterday. Poor Bloden (the dog) spent the afternoon panting n shaking in the smallest space she could find (she’s a big dog!) because of the distant thunder. She’s back to her usual self now thankfully.

Happy Sunday peeps.

What’s a ninja shower @Kaylz? Sounds lethal!


----------



## karloc

Morning all, it's been a while .
The scores on the doors today .......... 4.7


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9. All this talk of rain is making me jealous. Where can I get some, the garden's parched? ( I know, I know, be careful what you wish for, but honestly, which ever direction it comes from, most of it’s been used up by the time it gets to us right in the middle of the country.)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.6 for me.

Got so engrossed in the Churchill film last night that I didn't notice hypo coming on. All sorted now but over night graph was very interesting.

Don't get blown away if you go outside folks. It's certainly blowing s bit down the Aire Valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Robin said:


> All this talk of rain is making me jealous. Where can I get some,


*{Sends Robin my rain}*

Dull here.


----------



## Ralph-YK

5.9. I'd woken earlier, and stopped in bed.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A lovely nice round 6 for me. @Anitram we certainly have got the cold wet, not too wet @Robin isn’t it ridiculous we’re watering the plants this time of year,  and very windy weather. What a difference to yesterday when we were basking in the sun. Ah well might get something done in doors. Nah! Book reading today!


----------



## Toucan

6.7 this morning 
Lovely to have had  a barbie and meal outside yesterday evening, but would have been better not to have had the chocolate mousse!


----------



## Lanny

08:43 BS 6.8. 

A wee delay in posting while I got my golf results & medal. No magic in final yesterday & scored 1 shot worse with -10 & came in at 24th. Which is still very good: top quarter but, it’s only a half medal, kind of: a 9 Hole Cup; not a Full Tournament of 18 Holes!  Here’s the medal:-



And since I’d mentioned it before, here’s my last 9 Hole Cup medal, The Easter 9 Hole Cup 11th. Place medal:-



Of the full tournaments my highest place was just outside the top10, as well, in 15th. Place 2 tournaments ago, 3 weeks ago & here’s that medal too:-



I’m closing in on that, as yet, elusive top 10 medal & really hope to achieve it soon! Hands together saying “please” emoji!

Anyways, enough about the golf, it’s a cooler, grey ish day here too! Sooh, I wish you all a lazy, easy Sunday with Sunshine on the inside & you won’t be grey even though it actually IS on the outside!

PS:- It’s 2 days later, now but, actually missed it on the telly on Friday night, already asleep!  I watched The VE 75 Celebrations last night before bed on BBC iPlayer. I found it very moving, was very emotional &, not ashamed to say, I cried buckets! I learnt a couple new things too: accountants & lawyers worked shifts down in the coal mines; ladies stood at the firing canons, looked in the viewfinders & did the targeting just before they were fired! Wow! I never knew that before!


----------



## Ralph-YK




----------



## Amigo

Is it real Sunday today as opposed to feels like Sunday?

A 5.9 for me this cool morning which is remarkable in view of the fact a friend kindly delivered a 3 tiered afternoon tea yesterday. It was laden with cream scones, cakes, sandwiches and home made pie  Lovely but I could see the DF sat on the top wagging a finger!


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  A 5.4 this morning when I woke very late and a nice level line on the Libre, until I got up.

Good luck for the hat trick @MeeTooTeeTwo 
Welcome back @karloc 

We have sun at present but it is definitely a lot cooler, and the wet weather is in its way.
Halothane to share this with you @Robin.
Frost forecast tonight so prepared to wrap up the window boxes tonight.  
The seedlings are still too small to cope with a cold snap.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, horrid and blustery, nippy, brrr, 7.7 @ 6.14am. Have a good day y'all. 



> ladies stood at the firing canons, looked in the viewfinders & did the targeting just before they were fired! Wow! I never knew that before!


 I never know that ladies flew Spitfires and Wellingtons!


----------



## Lanny

Ditto said:


> I never know that ladies flew Spitfires and Wellingtons!


Wow!  Something else I didn’t know! Thanks for that @Ditto


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 guess who couldn`t keep his hand off of the cheese and pickle late last night. Little cloudy with plenty of sun 24.5 C at the moment but can see the clouds over Dartmoor attacking from the north, I`ll still be in T-shirt and shorts no matter what the weather only wear jeans/trousers for special occasions. 

Congratulations on 2nd HS @MeeTooTeeTwo, fingers crossed for #3.

Nice to see you posting again @karloc weights coming down nicely well done.

Sorry you feel so ill @ColinUK and you are going through grief with other problems but {{{HUGS}}} to keep you going.

Take care folks don`t expect too much from Boris but anything is better than nothing, stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Just back from walk with the dogs - dodging the rain. Out in the campo the poppies are out.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, another drum roll and fanfare here for me please as I am sharing the accolades with Dez. Got another 5.2 on my meter this morning.... That's 2 in a week! I know it's not quite the same as 2 on consecutive days like you @MeeTooTeeTwo, but I am totally thrilled nevertheless. Anyway, congrats to you again and best of luck for the hat trick tomorrow!

@Michael12421 Nice to see the poppies but can we have a photo of the dogs too please. Good to see you posting a nice score again this morning and so close to an HS accolade yourself. 

@Ditto and @Lanny Don't get too excited. They weren't allowed to fly them in anger.... just transport detail up and down the country.... not that that wasn't hazardous or that they wouldn't have made great fighter pilots given the chance but just that moving them from one air base to another as they were needed was the extent of their duties.


----------



## Michael12421

Here you go Barbara.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden nothing too exciting just a sudden heavy and short downpour lol but man were they violent and frequent yesterday afternoon and all evening!

@Ditto I meant to tag you this morning as hadn't seen you post lately but glad to see your well!
xx


----------



## Lanny

For @rebrascora  & @MeeTooTeeTwo : a song & dance; one of my favourite parts from a favourite film that always makes me laugh! 






Congratulations on both of your House Specials! Maybe not QUITE the fanfare you had in mind but, maybe worthy of a little bit of laughter?

PS:- “Oh yes! I Am Your Singing Telegram” from the film “Clue” based on the boardgame “Cluedo”


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No hat-trick - no cigar for me. 
But it's *4.6* and 2 degrees outside.
Woolly hat and gloves for me on my early morning walk. 

Stay warm, safe and well and stay a lert (whatever a lert is?)

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.6


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it a 6.3 here for me today and it's also a bit cold outside here as well


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. Accompanied by a very noisy cat who is protesting at some invisible something. He’s got clean litter tray, full water bowl and full food bowl. I’ve been playing with him and have groomed him but he’s decided to be a noisy sod this morning for some reason best - oh no! Scratch that! He’s now decided to curl up on his chair and go to sleep. Contrary fluffy sod!


----------



## Gruers

Hi guys 4.7 at bedtime and woke up to a disappointing 6.6 
have a great day guys and stay safe


----------



## zoombapup

Sooo, 6.1 this morning. I blame the chilli sauce from last night. Bit hot, maybe it made my blood go a bit gloopy in response. Gloopy is the medical term right?


----------



## Bloden

The country needs lerts right now @MeeTooTeeTwo .

Morning folks. 4.4 here.

What a stupid new slogan, is all I can say about it. What on earth does ‘alert’ mean?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Off to do the (not quite) crack of dawn weekly shop soon, must remember a warm coat today, in case I have to queue outside.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce popped up to drop some clothes off for me yesterday, just some looser sleeved stuff that was down at his, my dad dropped some shopping off to me at night only things missing was my chilli & coriander prawns and 2 unsweetened almond milks, did yet another Superdrug order later last night as they had my toothpaste available for delivery, weather was brutal yesterday afternoon, a short snow flurry followed by heavy hailstones lasting around 20 minutes

Anyways a 5.8 for me today

Well we're still on full lockdown up here and still have the stay home slogan but I'll just say Stay Safe to you guys
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me 

Evening timings seem to have gone to pot. Some work to do nest few days.

Have a safely alert day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, brighter but chilly. A nice 6.2 this morning, happy with that as I made a spectacular steak and ale pie for tea last night. Crispy short pastry, no soggy bottoms in this house, nice juicy filling. It was blooming good even if I say so myself, and I got my bolus spot on for it.
 Last night clarified one thing, daughter number two’s wedding won’t be going ahead in July. We always had hope but deep down knew it probably wasn’t going to happen. Now the palaver of cancelling and rebooking everything for next year. The only problem is, so is everyone else! Stay alert everyone! That’s one of those words the more you say it the dafter it sounds, a bit like the slogan!


----------



## SB2015

8.8 this morning, and not a good line on Libre.
Realised cannula has been in for three days.
Simple solution.

Sunny again.  A surprise after we had to wrap up last night for our walk.
I wonder how much of their time was taken up deciding on their new slogan, rather than working out some practicalities!!  What does it mean in practical terms?


----------



## Lanny

07:53 BS 9.2. Could be worse!  Supposedly that’s a confused emoji but, to me, looks like a Mona Lisa, half smile so, so emoji! Boy! Did I suffer the whole day yesterday! The grey ish cloud cover trapped all the pollen & my breathing was SO bad: ended up taking both sets of inhalers with 4 puffs each to get relief; also took them 3 times instead of the usual 2 as I got bad in the middle of the day! Stayed in bed all day as breathing wasn’t exactly laboured but, very short & I FELT it on the walk to & from the kitchen for food or the bathroom! All insulin doses had to go up with corrections & it was a battle to keep BS sub 13! I‘d have been REALLY panicking if it wasn’t for this time last year when I was suffering at times too: a few months earlier last year & easing by about now; but, lockdown means I’m at home instead of out more like I was last year! And it’s still wet sinuses rather than the dry cough & fever of COVID!

It’s a lovely, bright day again & I actually feel a bit better, less bunged than last night! Breathing is about the same: will take 4 puffs of each again as soon as I’m done posting; takes SO much longer & count them off with my fingers!

Already had half oatcake & half dose Novorapid, from corrections yesterday, now at 16 units: 28 & 2 for higher BS, halved & rounded up by 1 as 1 unit up has no effect & it’s always at least 2 units up to affect my BS; always even number of units & not odd! And I’ll watch this space to see what my meter says today?

Actually, since composing & typing the above, took a bit of time never having been a fast typer, I’ve noticed my breathing is a wee bit easier & I’ve yet to take my inhalers so, maybe today WON’T be as bad?

Anyways, I wish you all a Wonderful Day & “stay alert” & safe, as we’ve all tried to do, as you can venture out a bit more now!


----------



## Ralph-YK

5.7
Don't know how acurate that is. I was barley able to get any blood, and I had to put my finger to the strip twice.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Lanny said:


> PS:- “Oh yes! I Am Your Singing Telegram” from the film “Clue” based on the boardgame “Cluedo”


I remember the ... errr.... suprise ending.


----------



## Lanny

Just to reassure you all: have just taken my 8 puffs; heart is racing a bit, as Ventolin has always had that effect on me, but, breathing easier now!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 9.7, I forgot to change my pump cannula last night so think my site is complaining.

This is all getting to me right now, I’m terrified of losing my leg without clinic support and so sad not to be able to help my poorly Mum in a different town. I’m lacking my lustre and know everyone is facing their own challenges.

Hope you’re doing ok out there.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it's a 6.8 for me this morning. It is in range so I will take it. 
After such a fantastic start to my day yesterday, my BG failed to follow it's early promise and despite doing all the right things like drinking plenty of water and more exercise than usual even, it went upwards and I was fire fighting it again. That caused me to take a bit of a nose dive mentally yesterday afternoon which of course did not help, but today is a new day and hopefully it will be better.

@Michael12421 Lovely photo of the dogs snuggled up together. Great to see you have yet another good reading this morning.

@Flower So sorry to hear that you are struggling and so worried about your foot. You are really strong minded getting out for exercise on your crutches everyday. It seems so unfair that you are not getting the support you need when you are doing everything that you can for yourself. Fingers crossed normal service with the NHS will resume soon.


----------



## Toucan

5.9 for me this morning, so looks like my lower carb regime is beginning to show results.

Not much sleep last night as there were a couple of foxes howling at each other, and one of them left a 'message in the garden - Ucks.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning I`m with @Anitram this morning a very nice HS. All change weather wise stayed outside as late as I could yesterday but the wind got to much in more ways than one. Its the same again this morning haven`t been outside to check the temperature but 22.C inside, how come one hand typing is harder than two hands?

Congratulations @Anitram on HS.

Congratulations on yesterdays HS @rebrascora.

@Flower have you tried contacting the hospital unit that deals with your foot/leg? I`m sure they would look at it as an emergency, take care {{{HUGS}}}.

Hope you have a more comfortable day @Lanny {{{HUGS}}} for you too.

Well folks another day of politicking whatever you do stay safe.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Lanny said:


> heart is racing a bit, as Ventolin has always had that effect on me,


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, folks

I woke up on 6.9, which is good. That's what I went to sleep on, dead straight line line overnight. Perfect judgement on evening Levemir dose.

What makes it more impressive was that I was furious at the PM's slackening of lockdown. Totally confusing. And Wales and Scotland keep things more or less as they already are. He carefully expounded the 5 tests for easing the lockdown, and having achieved none of them, eased restrictions and told folk to get back to work if they couldn't work from home. That's.to get back to work today. Without any discussion with businesses or the unions. That's no way to run a country. Wish I still lived in Scotland, which is not run by big business. 

Anyway, I've just had my Whill Model C wheelchair control unit changed after a safety recall. Not that there was anything wrong with it. Just meant I had to upgrade the remote control App on my phone with a new passcode.The App tells me I've done 49 miles in that wheelchair. That's mainly nipping down to get my paper from the front door each day and going down to the scooter store to switch to the the mobility scooter, and going from Car Park H at Ewood Park to the ground for the footie. Oh, and one Diabetes get together in Manchester.

That's all when life was normal. Now it's just getting the paper. Oh well, this can't last forever. Mind, neither can I

Stay safe, folks, ignore this new "Stay Alert" message from this incompetent government, and listen to the advice from Wales, NI, and Scotland. They care about their people.


----------



## Docb

4.9 for me this morning, going through a low patch at the moment.  After a couple of months of breakfast giving me hyper buzz and putting me into double figures, now rarely see anything over 8.  

MikeyB, all of them are tying themselves in knots because they seem to think that people are so stupid that they have to be told in detail what to do and can only handle three-word slogans.  Its what happens when you treat informing the public as no more than a PR issue.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, but everyone understands "Stay at Home". "Stay Alert" doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Docb

True mikeyB, but it is, and always was, "stay at home"......... unless you want to go out.

Must admit, the use of the word "Alert" is a bit odd.  I wonder who came up with that?  Presumably, focus groups cannot meet at the moment so they are having to rely on public school trained copywriters.


----------



## Amigo

Yes stay alert...the country need more lerts!

A better slogan would have been, ‘stay patient to avoid becoming a patient and step back you prat!’

A naughty but well deserved 7.1 this morning but it was done late and my liver got up much earlier.

My GP has decided to half my testing strip allowance in the middle of a pandemic with no discussion when I’m stuck at home, vulnerable and need to test more because of infection risk. He’s only done it whilst I’m locked in but I’ve ignored him and kept ordering twice as often. He’ll be eagerly awaiting my personal visit when I’m set free!


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> Yes stay alert...the country need more lerts!
> 
> A better slogan would have been, ‘stay patient to avoid becoming a patient and step back you prat!’


Loved that: that’s saying it as it is; very clear!


----------



## daducky88

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


What caused that Ben? Couple of shandies?


ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


What caused that then Ben ? I.v. trifle? Or my fave Eve's pudding or even worse cherry Eve's pudding with custard - droooool.  Oh scuse.  We're supposed to be goody here..  No no, never eat that. Not in my dreams.  Indeed.  Only in my waking. uh uh uh, oh  Actually now, i'm better in that i beg a spoon from.someone else's dish. Which maybe contains 2.7g cho rather 60 or 80g cho. Some restaurant desserts equate to 120g cho or at least 3x the dose given for a 40g cho main course. So i tend to avoid these days as we're invariably eating late and trying to correct the hyper thru the night or carrying the high through the night and corrrecting in the morning.

PS hope's its improved


----------



## daducky88

Amigo said:


> Yes stay alert...the country need more lerts!
> 
> A better slogan would have been, ‘stay patient to avoid becoming a patient and step back you prat!’
> 
> A naughty but well deserved 7.1 this morning but it was done late and my liver got up much earlier.
> 
> My GP has decided to half my testing strip allowance in the middle of a pandemic with no discussion when I’m stuck at home, vulnerable and need to test more because of infection risk. He’s only done it whilst I’m locked in but I’ve ignored him and kept ordering twice as often. He’ll be eagerly awaiting my personal visit when I’m set free!


Mine did the same with peripherals so he cant get struck off.  

Stick a complaint in now.  Then it can it can brewing.   Alot of the ancillary services have stymied eg pushing compliaints further through nhs portal.  Theres always the bma.  One could directly there.  Thing is the bma is the drs union, not the patients..


----------



## daducky88

Northerner said:


> Sounds like the correction was pretty much spot on, always difficult to get them exactly right!


It was an advantage with porcine insulin at lower concs u40 and u60.  They could be tapered to weight which was helped fat kids and thin adults.  Girl i knew at uni was probably the same weight at 19 as i was when i 12or 13yrs old and i wasnt overweight but spot on average. U100 is tricky to deliver half units with for example.


----------



## silentsquirrel

daducky88 said:


> What caused that Ben? Couple of shandies?
> 
> What caused that then Ben ? Nicking the children sherberts? I.v. trifle? Or my fave Eve's pudding or even worse cherry Eve's pudding with custard - droooool.  Oh scuse.  We're supposed to be goody here..  No no, never eat that. Not in my dreams.  Indeed.  Only in my waking. uh uh uh, oh
> 
> PS hope's its improved


Did you look at the date, or the details in signature???
Ben was a 4 year old, back in 2011..........


----------



## Bexlee

Bit late again ! Hope everyone had a good day 

6.3 when the builders on small construction site next door arrived way earlier  than technically they should never mind the none social distancing or a far better 5.2 when I actually woke up 2 hours later  

Not much to say about the last 24 hours really is there. What am I staying alert too? My eyesight can’t see news print some mornings  let alone a virus of about a billionth of a metre. Anyone seen my electron microscope?!


----------



## daducky88

ruthelliot said:


> 4.3 at midnight so gave a  jelly baby and 5.4 at 4 am and woke to 7.4, a wee touch higher than I hoped but I can live with that.


Maybe you need a tweak your dinner or night insulinn down a bit.  <5 doesnt give you a lotta leeway eg if you were tired from travel, work or laying a couple wells.  Its up to you of course.  But i made a decision a while to lift my target to 6 to help maintain sensitivity when i.was dropping lower.  I'd i get fewer hypos alright.  Maybe hba1c isnt quite as good.

Lets the probability of waking from a hypo in sleep is
Theory : illustrative numbers
10mM p1
9mM.  p0.9
8mM.  p0.8
7mM.  p0.7
6mM.  p0.6
5mM.  p0.5
4mM.  p0.4
3mM.  p0.3
2mM.  p0.2
1mM.  p0.1

But what do these numbers mean in practical terms.
I have a 10 fold greater chance of waking should i have a hypo if my before bed sugar was 10mM rather 1mM.

Oh thats sort of predictable.  Perhaps whats less predictable is the chance of survival associated with different Hba1c levels.  My theory is that HbA1c behaves like pre-bed glycaemia.  The lower it is, the lower your chance of suffering complications and living to the enjoy the lack of them.  Theres a happy balance in here somewhere.


----------



## daducky88

silentsquirrel said:


> Did you look at the date, or the details in signature???
> Ben was a 4 year old, back in 2011..........


asomewhere

Aha thankyou.


----------



## daducky88

AJLang said:


> 4.8 for me when I woke up this morning which I  was very pleased about although I did have a hypo during the night - was sensible enough to have Lucozade but my brain craved carbs so at 3am I was eating a Cornetto


With a song i hope? !


----------



## silentsquirrel

daducky88 said:


> With a song i hope? !


You are still replying to posts from 2011.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning it;s 4.1


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.8* for me.
Not so cold this morning, so I wont need the extra woollies on my walk.
Anybody else noticing the increase in the number of disposable gloves being dumped in the street.
How anti-social and inconsiderate.

Stay a lert.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Well an unexpected (but hoped for) 5.2 *Happy* *Sausage* for me this morning!
We have an Iceland delivery today... exciting! 
Noticed some construction workers quick off the mark yesterday at a previously abandoned site, I am sure they are glad to be back. Hope and pray my son-in-law get something soon!

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy (with frost outside)


----------



## Lanny

05:41 BS 7.3  Better than yesterday! My breathing & sinuses were indeed better in the bright clear ish skies yesterday & woke this morning breathing a LOT easier.

Was trying to qualify for another golf tournament last night before bed: this time a BIG one The Spring Major 2020; in Golf Clash terms there are 4 Grand Slam tournaments a year at the end of each season! A lot more people play them as the prizes are bigger & get a lot more points for your clan if you make it to the final. BUT, they are TOUGH!  I’ve played in 3 of the seasonal majors, Summer Major 2019, Fall Major 2019, Winter Major 2020 & managed to get a final medal in all of them! This Spring Major 2020 will be the last one to complete a year: JUST missed the Spring Major 2019 when I played my first tournament last year in June 2019.

Official results at 8am but, still in 3rd with only 5 to finish so, know I’ve definitely made the opening round which starts on Thursday: just need to get through that, fingers crossed, to make the final on Saturday to Sunday!

Got 3 phone calls from 3 family members, not usually ALL on the same day,that keeps us in touch with each other during this lockdown. First was from my SIL that REALLY made my day! As soon as I HEARD her voice I KNEW she was doing REALLY well after her op to remove a cancer tumour: she was shouting down the line, as usual, & sounded happy so, I shouted down the line too in joyous response: couldn’t help it; SHE said “you sound happy” & I said I am because hearing YOU I knew you’re doing well! Have you noticed the tendency as people grow older, beyond a certain age around 40 shall we say, you start speaking louder on the telephone & even shout down the line getting louder the older you get?

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! AND, as always, be Sunny on the Inside: REALLY makes a HUGE difference; it won’t really matter what the actual weather is like on the outside!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, I LIKE that “Happy Sausage” @Snowwy  ! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Gruers

Very very disappointing 7.3 this morning when I went to bed 4.3 but I did have some sugar free polo mints prior to bed, was this the problem I’ll have to try something else tonight, I get a little peckish during the evening


----------



## Lanny

Snap! @Gruers  It’s not THAT bad: what’s 0.3 higher than it should ideally be; maybe it IS lower than 7 given the margin of inaccuracy of meters!


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  well it's a 6.1 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Brought all my tender seedlings inside last night, will probably be doing the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very surprising 6.3 as I went to bed on a inexplicable 11.2! ( Stress maybe?) I held my nerve and didn’t have a correction. So what’s the craic for today then? I will mostly be giving myself a shake. Don’t forget Be A Lert!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce dropped my jewellers scales off yesterday so when I can eventually afford stuff hand cream and bottles will be getting bought and I can finally get back to mixing some e-liquid (hopefully)

6.7 for me this morning and realised last night I was shorter on digestive biscuits than I thought so Bruce is going to pop up with a couple of packets this afternoon for me as his mum gets them when she's at Tesco for me 

Anyways plans for today? Well I've to do the usual everyday things but also remember to do my contraceptive injection and take note of when it will next be due (13 weeks time) 

Stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.0 for me.

I'll be looking out for the woodpecker today as it showed up yesterday looking very dirty and dishevelled. Must be on the feeding run.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning! And I’m off for a lovely long walk. 
Chat later all x


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very surprising 6.3 as I went to bed on a inexplicable 11.2! ( Stress maybe?) I held my nerve and didn’t have a correction. So what’s the craic for today then? I will mostly be giving myself a shake. Don’t forget Be A Lert!


Good morning  The same happened to me @eggyg - I was 11.4 before bed and resisted a correction as I have been getting a big overnight drop lately (the Libre is telling me I am having brief hypos, although I don't believe that since I don't have any basal - probably I'm dropping to about 3.5, but I can only set my Libre to a minimum 3.9). Anyway, woke this morning to a 4.5, with a big cliff dive shortly after laying my head on the pillow 

Got an ASDA delivery last night, so I'm now well stocked up on milk...and Burgen bread!  First time I've been able to get any since the 18th of March  

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Well an unexpected (but hoped for) 5.2 *Happy* *Sausage* for me this morning!
> We have an Iceland delivery today... exciting!
> Noticed some construction workers quick off the mark yesterday at a previously abandoned site, I am sure they are glad to be back. Hope and pray my son-in-law get something soon!
> 
> Have a blessed day,
> Snowwy (with frost outside)


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Hazel

Morning happy campers

5.9 this morning

I cannot believe the mixed muddled messages from BoJo.    Although I am not a fan of Sturgeon's politics, she has has at least, been clear on what we have to do.     Good luck everyone, be safe


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Hope everyone is well.
5.9 today. 
Have a good day.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 with a naughty hypo an hour later (2.2), I`ll have to reduce my Basal had 3 hypos yesterday. Sadly we lost 2 residents over the weekend husband and wife, they were taken into a care home a fortnight ago we haven`t been told the reason of their death but they were in their 90`s. On a lighter note the beach opens tomorrow I don`t personally agree with it as the hoards will be all over the place.

Congratulations on HS @Snowwy.

Off to Lidl`s soon before the rabble arrives, take care folks stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I had a really bad day yesterday. Struggled desperately with anxiety and didn't eat anything proper until last night when I had some turkey curry that I had made which contained lots of veggies but no rice or anything carby with it. Was 6.1 before eating so gave myself 3 units to cover protein. Still hungry afterwards so had some leftover salmon wellington (25g carbs for pastry)  with more veggies so had another 2.5 units. 4.6 at bedtime so ate a 10g carbs biscuit. Woke up at 3am feeling unwell and I was 13.4. Gave myself 3 units of Fiasp but couldn't get back to sleep try as I might. Got up after an hour and pottered on in the kitchen. Was still 10.0 at 6.30am so I shot myself another 2 units. Then I baked some fruit scones for my partner and when they came out of the oven at 7.50am I decided to stuff the low carb diet, shot myself another 4 units and lashed one with butter and guzzled it. I had barely waited 10 mins between injection and eating when I normally need to wait 45mins on a morning so fully expected my reading to soar and then drop but an hour later I was 5.4. Set out for my walk and just dropped to 3.5 as I was approaching home. A couple of dried apricots sorted that and I have levelled out after a bit of gardening in the mid 4s. 
I guess my reading for today will have to be that big fat embarrassing 10 but after a possible 13.4 it doesn't seem quite so bad. Sometimes this whole diabetes thing just doesn't make any sense, but at least I am back on an even keel for now..... and I really enjoyed that fruit scone for breakfast.


----------



## Bloden

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Well an unexpected (but hoped for) 5.2 *Happy* *Sausage* for me this morning!


A 5.2 *Holy Smokes* for me this morning too!
What gets my goat lately @MeeTooTeeTwo is when people retrieve their recycling containers from the street, but leave any rubbish that’s spilled out for...well...someone else to pick up. They obviously have servants to clear up for them, but they’re furloughed cos of the pandemic. Grrr...


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your “Holy Smokes” @Bloden


----------



## Lanny

05:09 BS 7.3  Ah! The same as yesterday! Snap!

My breathing is almost back to normal this morning even though my nose is still a bit bunged! A half, so, so smile!

The birdies aren’t singing yet: I got up before them this morning!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- definitely getting stir crazy now & may risk a venture out of the house for a wee gander down the lane later today since I’m breathing a bit easier? & I’m calling that,, the “stir crazy” emoji!

PPS:- Just about to sign off when, hark, I hear the birdies are stirring & starting their little birdie chorus!


----------



## Michael12421

Good rnorning. 26 hours of solid heavy rain. 3.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> A 5.2 *Holy Smokes* for me this morning too!


Congratulations on your HS @Bloden!


----------



## Gruers

I went to be at 4.5 and awake at 6.4 will I ever get below 6? Still it’s better than yesterday’s 7.3 a bit of a lazy day yesterday 
onwards and upwards have a great day guys


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today  Very chilly again!  Two years ago at this time of year there was heatwave going on which lasted for weeks - remember that?  It was just after I had moved here to Harrogate, and I began to assume that it was always like that here. I have been disabused of that notion on the following two years!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In my best Victor Meldrew voice, _"I don't believe it!!"_
Another 5.2  

Be a lert if you can.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 for me today. 
@Northerner I love your quick thinking images for House Specials, made me smile!
Anyhoo off for my 5k exercise in an hour, but just been reading a bit of 'the word' about fear being misplaced faith.
Watching the sparrows zooming on and off the bird baths reminds me of the passage in Matthew 6 which talks a bit about worry " Can you live a minute longer by worrying..." Seems not.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all , 
Well I'm a snap with @Snowwy again this morning with a 5.6 hope you all have a good day and stay safe


----------



## Gruers

You guys who post below 6.0, how do you do that ? and well done
I’m jealous


----------



## Baz.

Gruers said:


> You guys who post below 6.0, how do you do that ? and well done
> I’m jealous


I wish I know @Gruers  I wish i know hahaha


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> In my best Victor Meldrew voice, _"I don't believe it!!"_
> Another 5.2
> 
> Be a lert if you can.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well it's an unusual and unexplained 7.4 for me this morning, maybe due to the sudden injection of hormones yesterday but we'll see, maybe things are just changing again 

Had a look for eliquid bottles yesterday, wouldn't mind the £25 just for bottles it's the £5 delivery after spending so much already that gets to me and at the moment neither is affordable with the essentials etc having to be ordered online so looks like it will be a while before I get back into the mixing game, good job there was a few clearance eliquids for £1.99 a bottle on a website I sometimes use, 180ml for £5.97, cant complain really although could make the same for cheaper 

Bruce will be up this afternoon to drop shopping off, not much just bread, peanut butter, butter, hopefully kitchen roll so hopefully the few minutes I see him will help me smile at least once, felt so down for a good while now 

Anyways have a safe day folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Sensor change day. Where did those two weeks go?

Looking bright outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. I’ve got Co-op Margarita pizzas (my lockdown vice) tamed too well, I needed a jelly baby at 3am for a 3.7.


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> You guys who post below 6.0, how do you do that ? and well done
> I’m jealous


I rarely do and I’m on insulin! It is what it is, we are all different. Don’t compare yourselves to others it’ll drive you mad!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this sunny Wednesday, but it’s cold again! A 7.3!  I wish we had a “ what the heck” emoji! 4.3 before  tea, only carbs were 4 small halves of new potatoes and afterwards 2 Carr’s water biscuits. 7 before bed, which again puzzled me, had a handful of nuts at 11. Who knows? Decided to clean out my cutlery drawer this morning, as you do, was a bit crumby. On emptying it I found two screws, a length of plastic tubing and a plastic medicine measuring cup. Where’s that “ what the heck” emoji? Hope you all have an alert day and save some lives.  Oh and a toffee hammer!


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 for me this morning 
Off to marvel at the queue length at the local garden centre! 
Not going to buy anything because my favourite little plant nursery isn’t opening until Friday...


----------



## Toucan

A concerning 8.5 this morning, and I can't think what caused it.
Been eating sensibly and exercising and feel generally OK.
It was a bit of  a stress day yesterday with some family issues, but that happens form time to time and doesn't usually have that bad an effect. 
Ah well, just carry on as usual, and do some more  2 hrs after eating tests today, and see how it goes.


----------



## Bloden

A toffee hammer?! @eggyg  Does it get much use?

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Into the home stretch with my uni assignments. Can’t wait to get them over and done with. Then I’ll have lots of time to dedicate to...staying home!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it's an 8.0. 

Managed to stand on a coat hanger with my other foot yesterday  not a lovely flat, velvet coated hanger but one of those blighters with clips for skirts/trousers. I haven't broken the skin but it was right by all the metal from my previous fractures Oww! Where is the diabetes fairy? I'm sure her meddling powers are on the rise again!

Hope you get to the end of your assignments @Bloden, think of the fun times ahead!  

Awesome HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo , shake your meter to make sure it's not stuck!

Right I'm off to hobble around the block muttering at people who run too close to me...


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this cool morning. Predicted to hit sub zero overnight. Wish I had something more interesting to report but 8 weeks in captivity is robbing me of decent conversation!


----------



## Snowwy

Gruers said:


> You guys who post below 6.0, how do you do that ? and well done
> I’m jealous


Like @Baz. I have no idea!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.8 on a lovely day slight breeze with a slight nip in it but ok for a bit more sunburn/tan. Got to go back to Lidl`s today couldn`t carry all that I wanted so left the food and carried the beer cans home. 

Another HS for @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations.

Congratulations on HS yesterday @Bloden.

What you doing hanging hangers on the floor @Flower? please take care.

Hope you have a better day @rebrascora & @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}. 

Better make a move to Lidl`s the green is starting to fill up with (humans)! so take folks stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> A toffee hammer?! @eggyg  Does it get much use?
> 
> Morning all. 7.1 here.
> 
> Into the home stretch with my uni assignments. Can’t wait to get them over and done with. Then I’ll have lots of time to dedicate to...staying home!


No it doesn’t. Mr Eggy brought it home from his mother’s last year when he was doing a sort out. It, for some reason, ended up in my cutlery drawer. He’s as big a hoarder as she is!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up with a 5.1, like @Robin slightly jelly baby fettled in the middle of the night (around 7.00, I think).. Straight line overnight, the only problem being it steadily sloped downwards, so too much Levemir. Another dose reduction tonight, then, so no worries. It's a bit like steering an oil tanker, this basal adjustment. Decisions taken in the evening only become evident much later.

Busy day today., fixing the curtains. Some of the hooks have flipped out of the rings. So I will be getting out my trusty long handled footstool. Then it's fettling my Tesco order for tomorrow. They still haven't got any new legs. Bloody Covid

Speaking of Covid, I discovered yesterday that the decision to ease lockdown was taken without any discussion with SAGE, who thought before the weekend that lockdown had to continue. It's an entirely political decision.

I don't like this episode of Black Mirror.

Anyway, have a good day folks. Stay at home, stay safe, that's the scientific advice, which every UK government is taking - apart from England.


----------



## Lanny

04:56 BS 6.3  The birdies are up & chirping away too!

Last night was chilly but, I don’t think it actually snowed, as forecast, as it would have been even colder. Yesterday was definitely a much better day & I had my wee gander down the lane & back, 750 steps. Was a bit winded & felt it in my legs but, it felt good to be out in the fresh air around 18:30 after dinner in the evening sunshine! 

I have my asda shopping coming today 14:00 to 16:00 & reordered a new bread, to me, that I like: had some interesting substitutes in these times when that box needs to be ticked or I could end up with none at all!  My last substitute being ASDA Extra Special Super Seeded Bread & I ordered it this: subject, of course, if it’s available; ironic if I get a substitute?  I discovered I REALLY don’t like the taste of wholemeal bread: not even in sandwiches; DEFINITELY not toasted! Yuck! Green being sick emoji!

The opening round of golf will be starting today at 8am & I’ll play front 9 holes later in the day & finish the back 9 holes tomorrow. Hopefully I can make final starting on Saturday? Two hands together “Please” emoji!

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.7 this morning. 
A bright day but a bit chilly atm.
Every blessing 
Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.7 today.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all ,  it's a 6.2 from me this morning  so back in the 6's


----------



## eggyg

Hi all. A normal, for me, 6.3. Frosty this morning and the water in the bird bath is solid. Hope the veggie plants are ok! Laundry day, make a ragu and a pan of soup then I’m looking forward to my weekly night out, at 8 o’clock. Control the lerts, and stay alive folks, you know it makes ( no) sense.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.1 for me today   . Been busier at work this week thank goodness but was asked to do some clinical summarising yesterday and after reading what it involved I declined to do it as way above what I should be doing and not confident that I would make mistakes, don’t think they will be happy with that. The lady who normally does it is isolating and used to be a nurse so don’t think it's right to ask a secretary to do it. Anyway off to Sainsbury’s in a minute and then off down to our caravan to remove the food from the fridge and drain down the water as that is going to be stale. We are only allowed on site for a very short time but needs must and want to check all is ok. The car needs a run as well.
Have a good day and @Gruers don't worry about other people’s numbers, we are all different, though also wish mine were lower.  Can’t wait to see photos of baby MM


----------



## Bloden

What’s this @merrymunky? Has baby arrived? Do tell...  

Morning all. 9.2 here...pesky pasta!


----------



## karloc

Morning, A 5.4 dam you carbs why are you so tasty . will be better today I hope


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Sunny outside but it looks cold, I'm venturing out to the deli and butchers later when it’s warmed up a bit, queuing outside in the cold is no fun, but better than in the pouring rain. I suppose we should be grateful for the drought.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 this morning.  

Beautiful clear blue sky - 2 deg centigrade outside.  

Stay safely alert and well (or whatever it is today!)

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 to for me. Overnight graph rather resembled a sine wave. New sensor settling in? We shall see. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce went on a wild goose chase around Brechin yesterday in search of a Hovis wholemeal medium loaf as Lidl didn’t have any, the mission was unsuccessful so had to settle for a Kingsmill Tasty Wholemeal, lets hope it doesn’t cause problems as having enough of those as it is   , on the plus side seen as he was in Farmfoods anyway I got him to pick up 2 big 300g jars of Nescafe Original for £9 so that should keep us going for a little while at least, think after things have settled and returned to some normality we may just switch to getting the majority of shopping in our own town

Anyways its a 5.5 for me this morning, after a few days of whacky unexpected and unexplainable readings I upped my basal half a unit last night, if it was just the injection of hormones and things start to settle then fair enough I'll just lower it should things settle down again, if not then at least I'm trying to get on top of it early

Had an unexpected Amazon delivery yesterday, Bruce had bought me a star print long sleeved top and got it delivered here for me, I'll get a pic after it's been washed as haven't even had a proper look at it myself lol

Anyways stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Gruers

Hi guys, 6.1 today after a long sleep my first in a while. I played golf yesterday and cycled for a bit, I picked up a bike I bought my first ride in years maybe it helps.have a great day everybody


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.8 but it was 16.8 at 3am after I lost my temper with a stubborn midnight hypo. When will I learn?

Foot a bit better today after my tangle with a coat hanger so it’s walk time with my alert status set to very high

Hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, not been posting much but still here. 8.3 for me today. I've ordered a couple of face coverings just in case places insist on people wearing them. I've ordered from a friend who does custom Disney items.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for this morning and as it’s not that nippy out I’m heading out for a.... i think it’s called “J O G” 
Not quite sure what it involves but I’m sure I’ll survive


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.0 today.
I'm gatting the same sort of readings as when my HbA1c was lower.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 on a beautiful sunny day but the easterly wind is blowing a good un. Seas roaring like a Lion surfers will be in the water soon, laundry all done & dried and some chicken drumsticks cooking in the Halowave oven, easy when only using one hand. Bought a new ear temperature probe from Argos apparently I`m still alive (debatable).

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## SB2015

I have been getting up so late the last few days, and again today.
4.4 this morning.

I hope your foot continues to feel a bit better @Flower 
Nice when a bit of Maths creeps into the thread @khskel 

Off to the garden centre for some bedding plants, as my seeds did not like the way I treated them.  First time I tried and I think I drowned them.  Then making some face coverings this afternoon for both of us.  I know that they are of little use but if we are required to wear them I would like to have some on hand, and it uses up some my stash of scraps.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Toucan

I had a bit of a tricky day yesterday. I do a weekly video cooking session with my grandson and he wanted to learn how to make pasties. My family origins are in Devon, and in the 'old days' before Diabetes, I used to make them to a 'handed down' family recipe, and they were always very popular. 
So my grandson wanted to take over the family tradition, and we both cooked pasties so I could show him what to do.

A great success for him, but for me it left me with some delicious but heavy carb pasties. 
My husband gallantly came to the rescue though! I did make myself a very small one with no potato, and still kept total carb count for the day under control
- and managed to get a 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Amigo

A rotund 6 this morning. Another day treading water waiting for life to re-start interspersed with cooking and trying to secure grocery deliveries. Asda will be delivering a shipping order tomorrow. I can’t recall ever having to think about food to this extent before the world stalled but not being able to go out at all certainly focusses the mind! 

Have a good day one and all


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon all  

Like lots of folk this morning, I woke up on 6.0, which is something of a miracle. (I'm including 5.8-to 6.5 )Went stonkingly hypo before bed - 2.7. I think that may be due to the unusual physical effort of fixing the curtains (and changing a lightbulb). So after a Ryvita smeared with butter and Jam, and a Wagon Wheel, I had the sense to set the alarm for 5am to correct the correction, got that right and here I am

"6.0" ish covers a multitude of sins, for sure.

All that is for any Newbies who look at this thread and wonder how we old pros seem to glide through life with perfect waking numbers. 

Right, that's enough of giving away trade secrets. Again, like a lot of folk, I'm awaiting a grocery delivery. Sometime between 2.00 and 10.00. That's the trouble with us priority customers, fixed hour slots aren't included. Mind, Tesco always ring with an approximate arrival time once they've sorted the afternoon shift. All for £2. Every little helps.

Anyway, I think I might get a bit of fresh air this afternoon. It's nice and sunny, So I think I may wrap up warm and sit on the balcony and read the papers. Wonder if there'll be any coronavirus news today?

Stay safe, and don't forget to wash your hands after unpacking the shopping. And don't forget to tip the driver, they get paid peanuts. Or, if you're short on money, give 'em more peanuts.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Like lots of folk this morning, I woke up on 6.0, which is something of a miracle. (I'm including 5.8-to 6.5 )Went stonkingly hypo before bed - 2.7. I think that may be due to the unusual physical effort of fixing the curtains (and changing a lightbulb). So after a Ryvita smeared with butter and Jam, and a Wagon Wheel, I had the sense to set the alarm for 5am to correct the correction, got that right and here I am
> 
> "6.0" ish covers a multitude of sins, for sure.
> 
> All that is for any Newbies who look at this thread and wonder how we old pros seem to glide through life with perfect waking numbers.
> 
> Right, that's enough of giving away trade secrets. Again, like a lot of folk, I'm awaiting a grocery delivery. Sometime between 2.00 and 10.00. That's the trouble with us priority customers, fixed hour slots aren't included. Mind, Tesco always ring with an approximate arrival time once they've sorted the afternoon shift. All for £2. Every little helps.
> 
> Anyway, I think I might get a bit of fresh air this afternoon. It's nice and sunny, So I think I may wrap up warm and sit on the balcony and read the papers. Wonder if there'll be any coronavirus news today?
> 
> Stay safe, and don't forget to wash your hands after unpacking the shopping. And don't forget to tip the driver, they get paid peanuts. Or, if you're short on money, give 'em more peanuts.



Mike, the Asda give specified 1 hr slots with free delivery for us ‘shielders’. Quite often don’t have some of the products ordered however so you have to keep checking they haven’t removed essentials.


----------



## mikeyB

Mebbe so, Amigo. My last two Tesco deliveries have had no substitutions or absences. Bit better organised all round.


----------



## Amigo

Not been able to get a Tesco delivery yet Mike but Sainsburys were very good.

I’m impressed that the prescription I ordered yesterday by phone from my surgery has just been dropped off by an NHS volunteer. They organised it all.


----------



## mikeyB

Tesco phoned a while back to say the delivery would be between eight and nine. Doesn't bother me, but Mrs B will just have to wait for her G&T.


----------



## Gruers

A disappointing 7.3 today but onwards we go, have a great day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Just 2.9 today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.4* for me this morning. 
Stay a lert everybody.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 5.7 for me today...
Feeling pretty positive today on happy Friday, but for those who aren't...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

well good morning gang it's a 6.0 reading for me today


----------



## karloc

Morning all and a 4.9 for me this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Another 7.1 for me today.  Nothing exciting planned today but have to take the car down for it’s MOT which I suddenly realised has run out - oops. Thankfully was able to get it booked in.
Have a good day everyone, stay home, stay alert, be a lert, don’t be a lert - whatever - just stay safe x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

Looking a bit grey out there. 
My French cousin was back at school yesterday (she’s a primary teacher) - she said the kids had to put their hands on their heads while they moved around the school, to stop them from touching each other, poor things. They must be terrified. Let’s hope they thought it was a game.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Over ten for two mornings running. I don't like that, no idea what's going on. Can exercise make it high? I'm working a lot in the garden. Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me although a 6.3 on the finger after cat feeding suggests this sensor is reading slightly high.

Let's stay safe folks and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well replacement Libre sensor finally showed up yesterday, its been sat in the local ParcelForce depot for at least 2 days mind, also received a delivery of some one shot concentrates from a friend from the mixing group I admin

Kingsmill bread wasn’t too bad and not sure whether I should just stick with it as its more readily available in town than the Hovis, we’ll see, not sure if Lidl do Kingsmill as well but shall get Bruce to check when he’s in on Saturday, would ask my mum but she moans if I ask her to pick me up a loaf as she’s enough shopping apparently, not that a loaf is that heavy! Not that when me & bruce were going out with a backpack and collecting stuff for her along with my own stuff! Anyway rant over for the day, sorry it'll be my 10th week of being stuck in with my mum come Tuesday and I don't know how much more I can take

Anyways 6.5 for me this morning, tis where it was when I went to bed with a digestive biscuit on board last night after a half unit correction with dinner that did basically nothing (was it because I dialled up the extra half unit while the needle was in my leg as I forgot when I was dialling it up before insertion lol) and then some sort of correction with tea that nudged it down nicely 

Stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, but I was 4.3 at 4.30am. Quite often happens, if i wake early, lie awake for a while, then go back to sleep, the Dawn effect kicks in with a vengeance.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning, after a couple of hypos in the night.
Back to a ‘normal’ basal rate today, until it needs to change again.

A weaving day today, which just means that I will contact all those that I would normally be weaving with today.  It is a good way of keeping track of what day it is!  Out for a socially distanced walk with a friend this afternoon, to take her mind off a forthcoming op she has on Wednesday.  Glad that we have sunshine again.

Have a good day all


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 9.0, I had a scary 2.3 hypo that side swiped me at 10pm unfortunately my sensor had expired and I was waiting to start a new one so I didn’t see it coming. My diabetes seems to have gone a bit mad at present.

I hope things are going as well as possible out there.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning which is payback for the bread I had yesterday but it’s still OK.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. I’m really late for various reasons which I won’t bore you with. A disappointing 7.3 today. White spaghetti, missing my wholewheat things. Ironing day today. Woo hoo! It’s the little things at the moment isn’t it? Anyways, hope you’re not all up in arms about the insensitive press release re 26% of Covid deaths being diabetic. It gave me a jolt, but not for long, keep calm, keep on dong what you’re doing and stay safe. ( I refuse to say alert!)


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well replacement Libre sensor finally showed up yesterday, its been sat in the local ParcelForce depot for at least 2 days mind, also received a delivery of some one shot concentrates from a friend from the mixing group I admin
> 
> Kingsmill bread wasn’t too bad and not sure whether I should just stick with it as its more readily available in town than the Hovis, we’ll see, not sure if Lidl do Kingsmill as well but shall get Bruce to check when he’s in on Saturday, would ask my mum but she moans if I ask her to pick me up a loaf as she’s enough shopping apparently, not that a loaf is that heavy! Not that when me & bruce were going out with a backpack and collecting stuff for her along with my own stuff! Anyway rant over for the day, sorry it'll be my 10th week of being stuck in with my mum come Tuesday and I don't know how much more I can take
> 
> Anyways 6.5 for me this morning, tis where it was when I went to bed with a digestive biscuit on board last night after a half unit correction with dinner that did basically nothing (was it because I dialled up the extra half unit while the needle was in my leg as I forgot when I was dialling it up before insertion lol) and then some sort of correction with tea that nudged it down nicely
> 
> Stay safe folks
> xx



I’m jealous Kaylz, I’ve been trying to get wholemeal Kingsmill but have had to settle for Asda’s own (I’m sure they push their own brands on home delivery).

Well a 6.4 this morning but had Chinese last night (I like to live dangerously).

Another day when as Max Boyce says in his brilliant poem, ‘when just the tide went out’. Have a listen on YouTube if you haven’t heard it.


----------



## Amigo

Here it is...quite moving and funny I thought;


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning just, 5.9 on another beautiful day very little wind 22.C outside on the seagulls toilet. Coastguard are checking surfers to make sure only locals go in the water not that there is much surf up at the moment. Been to Lidl`s this morning I think the staff have given up on self isolation a lot of the *very elderly* just don`t seem to get it or don`t care.

Well done Amigo I haven`t heard Max for ages, great tribute to NHS & front line workers.

They couldn't say which type was effected most @eggyg, not that it matters.  

Have a good day folks take care, stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning peeps

I woke up on 4.2, which was nice. Strong black coffee and two ginger nuts for brekkie

Got a phone call from ParcelForce this morning telling me that my order from Abbott will be arriving this afternoon. It’s weird listening to that odd sing song automated female voice. At least I think it’s automated, either that or they employ an actress to use that odd intonation to make us think ParcelForce are at the cutting edge of technology. 

That order is for 6 sensors. I bet we’re still locked down by the time I order any more. Locked down for the second time when infections spike after Boris has eased things too soon. Anyone up for a £50 bet on that? * 

Tesco order arrived yesterday at 7.50, not one substitution. The only alert was a short expiry date on the free range chicken (though it did look as though it had expired a while ago). Same with a pack of lamb mince. No problem, both went into the freezer. And at last they have McVities Dark Chocolate digestives, an essential part of the sophisticated T1’s hypo armoury.

Anyway, if you need cheering up, Amazon Prime are showing Horrible Histories Rotten Romans. Very funny, laugh a minute film. No sex, no real violence, and surprisingly historically accurate. Apart from everyone speaking in English, of course.

Have a good day, everyone, and go to work on a bike. Better still, don’t go to work

*@gambleaware - when the fun stops, stop


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well replacement Libre sensor finally showed up yesterday, its been sat in the local ParcelForce depot for at least 2 days mind, also received a delivery of some one shot concentrates from a friend from the mixing group I admin
> 
> Kingsmill bread wasn’t too bad and not sure whether I should just stick with it as its more readily available in town than the Hovis, we’ll see, not sure if Lidl do Kingsmill as well but shall get Bruce to check when he’s in on Saturday, would ask my mum but she moans if I ask her to pick me up a loaf as she’s enough shopping apparently, not that a loaf is that heavy! Not that when me & bruce were going out with a backpack and collecting stuff for her along with my own stuff! Anyway rant over for the day, sorry it'll be my 10th week of being stuck in with my mum come Tuesday and I don't know how much more I can take
> 
> Anyways 6.5 for me this morning, tis where it was when I went to bed with a digestive biscuit on board last night after a half unit correction with dinner that did basically nothing (was it because I dialled up the extra half unit while the needle was in my leg as I forgot when I was dialling it up before insertion lol) and then some sort of correction with tea that nudged it down nicely
> 
> Stay safe folks
> xx



Just to say Lidl don’t do Kingsmill bread here Kaylz but Aldi do.


----------



## Lanny

13:10 BS 11.2  I don’t feel well today & no longer sure it IS hayfever! Although still not sure it’s CV19 either but, blood sugars are rising fast! Last night reached 15.9 & took a long time to sleep. Dropped off early this morning & only got up sluggishly for my midday Levirmir & meds about 13:15, almost went back to sleep again. Actually now that I think about it, I might have a fever as I’m sitting here with heater on at 18C & still feel cold! Anyway, I’ve phoned my GP to speak to a doctor. Just gone 2pm & just after lunch hour so, receptionist in but, not the doctor yet. Doctor will call me when he gets in. Sorry to worry you & I’m maybe scaring myself but, better to be safe than sorry. Will update after I speak to the doctor.


----------



## Lanny

Just spoke to doctor & he says there’s a slight possibility I could have CV19. An ambulance will be coming to pick me up this afternoon to get checked out at a CV19 centre!

Will try & update when I can.

Just gathering all my meds & stuff up ready to go!

I’m scared!


----------



## Contused

Oh dear! I hope the check is purely precautionary and proves negative. Best of luck!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Just spoke to doctor & he says there’s a slight possibility I could have CV19. An ambulance will be coming to pick me up this afternoon to get checked out at a CV19 centre!
> 
> Will try & update when I can.
> 
> Just gathering all my meds & stuff up ready to go!
> 
> I’m scared!


Good luck and all my fingers and toes crossed for a negative result.


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> Just spoke to doctor & he says there’s a slight possibility I could have CV19. An ambulance will be coming to pick me up this afternoon to get checked out at a CV19 centre!
> 
> Will try & update when I can.
> 
> Just gathering all my meds & stuff up ready to go!
> 
> I’m scared!


Everything crossed for you take care.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I’m jealous Kaylz, I’ve been trying to get wholemeal Kingsmill but have had to settle for Asda’s own (I’m sure they push their own brands on home delivery).


It seems to hold fillings better than the Hovis, I used to eat Tesco own but they changed the recipe 4 loaves before lockdown and it wasn't for the better! But we only have a small Tesco petrol station in our town and not sure if they even stock it and it's way up the top of the town


Amigo said:


> Just to say Lidl don’t do Kingsmill bread here Kaylz but Aldi do.


I know they do Hovis & Warburtons at least here but I'll just wait and see, Scotmid less than a minute from the house have Kingsmill but only get deliveries twice a week whereas Lidl is everyday, unfortunately I don't have an Aldi in my town hence why I was struggling to get my beloved bars of 85% Moser Roth   
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny fingers crossed for you, I hope your ok xx


----------



## Snowwy

@Lanny Hope and pray you have clarity on your condition and they get to the bottom of it quickly!


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny hope all goes well and we await your update xx


----------



## zoombapup

6.1 this morning, which is fine right now. Loads of stress for the next few weeks.


----------



## Lanny

Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


----------



## SB2015

Lanny said:


> Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


Take care Lanny
Glad that you are in safe hands.
Keep in touch if you can and let us know how you get on.


----------



## rebrascora

Sending big virtual hugs @Lanny 
Get well soon and that is an order!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning. I’m really late for various reasons which I won’t bore you with. A disappointing 7.3 today. White spaghetti, missing my wholewheat things. Ironing day today. Woo hoo! It’s the little things at the moment isn’t it? Anyways, hope you’re not all up in arms about the insensitive press release re 26% of Covid deaths being diabetic. It gave me a jolt, but not for long, keep calm, keep on dong what you’re doing and stay safe. ( I refuse to say alert!)



But I thought we needed ‘lerts’

As you say we simply need to do what we are doing.

Having said that I did enjoy the opportunity to do a socially distanced walk with a friend who has recently been diagnosed with cancer and is having a lumpectomy on Wednesday next week.  I sooo want to be able to give her a hug.


----------



## Flower

Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery @Lanny . I hope the antibiotics get to work asap x


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


Thinking of you and hope you can be treated very quickly and successfully, stay in touch. Take care xx


----------



## Robin

Get well soon, @Lanny !


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


Hope you respond to the treatment, take care.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Get well soon, @Lanny .  No ketones is good news, hope the ABs get to work quickly.


----------



## Lanny

Blood work just back. No CV19 & everything is normal. Will send me hope with antibiotics. Just waiting for all the meds & be back in my own bed tonight, late though it’ll be.


----------



## rebrascora

Excellent news @Lanny Such a relief to hear it. Hope the ABs kick in and you are feeling much better soon. X


----------



## Lanny

Just home & having soup before bed. Hosp. Says no insulin tonight. I didn’t know how much Novorapid to take with tea & toast around 20:30 as I’d upped them all day yesterday & reached 40 units Novorapid with dinner! Still 15.9 2 hours after & corrected all night until I got it down to 7.5 early this morning & slept. I will keep a close eye on the meter for doses while on antibiotics & getting better. My toes will be hopping but, I’m relieved! I know what’s wrong now & it’s being sorted! 

Edited to add:- Oh yes! Ketones of 0.1 in my blood & I’ve asked for some means to test ketones at home from GP online prescriptions order form. Will hopefully get something tomorrow. Will ring chemist in the afternoon: sometimes it takes 48 hours? Blood test strips & meter for it, if possible or, at least urine strips.


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> Just home & having soup before bed. Hosp. Says no insulin tonight. I didn’t know how much Novorapid to take with tea & toast around 20:30 as I’d upped them all day yesterday & reached 40 units Novorapid with dinner! Still 15.9 2 hours after & corrected all night until I got it down to 7.5 early this morning & slept. I will keep a close eye on the meter for doses while on antibiotics & getting better. My toes will be hopping but, I’m relieved! I know what’s wrong now & it’s being sorted!
> 
> Edited to add:- Oh yes! Ketones of 0.1 in my blood & I’ve asked for some means to test ketones at home from GP online prescriptions order form. Will hopefully get something tomorrow. Will ring chemist in the afternoon: sometimes it takes 48 hours? Blood test strips & meter for it, if possible or, at least urine strips.


Take good care and hope you get a good nights sleep x


----------



## Bexlee

Lanny said:


> Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


Hope they’re looking after you well and you’re starting to improve. Take care

Strike that I’ve just read further down posts and I’m delighted to see you’re home. They obviously took good care of you


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  @Lanny I'm so glad that you are home  and hopefully feeling better.  Take good care of yourself. Me, I'm 4.1 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 10.6  OK considering I had no Novorapid last night for tea & toast, in hospital, & chicken & vegetable soup when ai got home. Just 20 units Levemir around 1am after the soup before bed. Hosp. said don’t risk going hypo overnight as insulin needs should go down now & start in the morning. So, I’m surprised it’s not any higher.

Got about an hour’s sleep but, felt the change immediately as I hadn’t realised how bad my breathing had gotten when horizontal lying in bed when I had no problems breathing last night. Sometimes bad things creep up on you slowly & you don’t notice how bad things have gotten!

An early Good Morning to you all! Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts & messages!

I’ll have breakfast now & start conservatively with Novorapid, all the way back down to 20 units, & start from there going by the meter. Also, first antibiotics tablet this morning: 1 twice a day in morning & evening for 7 days!

Have a Wonderful Day everybody!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all and and *Extra* *Special* *good* *morning* and welcome back to @Lanny !!
So pleased you are back home and with medication that will hopefully sort you out.
A bit of a day yesterday I think...

For me a 5.7 this morning.

Happy Saturday
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glad to hear you got treated quickly and hope you're feeling better soon @Lanny 
4.8 for me this morning 
My mission should I choose to accept it is "get some of my daily allowance of exercise and collect a prescription on the way back." Think I can manage that OK. 

Stay safe y'all

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Moning All & Morning @Lanny  welcome back ,

Todays reading is 6.5 for me making the weekly average for the 2nd week running of 5.9


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed 8.1, it was a bad food day but woke up 6 which is the lowest this week 
have a great day guys and stay safe


----------



## SueEK

Yet another 7.1 today, it’s getting boring now, no movement at all, hey ho   . Car passed the MOT yesterday which is good news.
Brilliant card from my friend yesterday which I wanted to share with you, my friend knows me so well.


@Lanny hope you start feeling much better soon.
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning and meeting a friend in the park later for a socially distanced coffee (Pret is open).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Managed to get back on a horse yesterday, the riding school is doing private hacks round their own fields, so had a lovely ride in glorious sunshine, and a catch-up gossip with the owner who took me round.
Glad you’re home safe, @Lanny.
Love the card, @SueEK !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well it's a 5.3 for me after a VERY strange day yesterday, really have no idea wth is going on atm but hopefully whatever it is settles down as I'm tired of everything   

Ordered a repeat prescription online yesterday to realise after sending it I hadn't unticked Tresiba and I'm not needing it so called the health centre and the woman was going to remove it for me

Anyways I've nothing on today apart from freaking out as it's mum's weekly Lidl trip

Stay safe and take care my lovelies 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Good morning and the sun is shining, but it’s breezy. A 6.9 for me today. After doing some research last night, I came across an article from the British Haematology Society re splenectomy patients and Covid 19. We really only need to shield if we’ve had our spleens out because of cancer or have had a stem cell transplant. If we are up to date with our inoculations and  we carry on taking our prophylactic antibiotics we are “ just” on the clinically vulnerable list. So I have unshielded myself as of today, I will do as I was doing before, social distancing, getting shopping done for us and walking in the countryside. I can’t wait to get out for a long walk. As Wham said or was it Mel Gibson? FREEDOM!
This shielding list has been an absolute mess and this week NHS England had said not all patients on the list needed to be on as they were otherwise fit and there would be some easing of it for those people. I can’t wait until they decide when they are going to tell me that so I’ve used my own initiative. I am probably fitter than many people not on any of the lists! Top reb or what! Have a good day all, I’m off to polish my walking boots!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Shopping today or rather sitting in the car waiting for Mrs Khskel to brave Sainsbury's.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone. 5.9 this morning.
A pair of woodpeckers have just re-appeared in our garden. So as I can't get any more pre-made suet balls, I made some and they seem to be popular. 
Bit of a disappointment for my husband though as he saw the bun tin out and thought his luck had changed and I was making cakes! - He didn't seem to fancy the bird cakes.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - how are you?

Pleased with 5.2 today

Stay safe people


----------



## Lanny

Another Hazel Special @Hazel


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.2 today.

Enjoy your walk in your freshly polished walking boots @eggyg . Very glad you’re home @Lanny

Have the best day you can


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Good morning and the sun is shining, but it’s breezy. A 6.9 for me today. After doing some research last night, I came across an article from the British Haematology Society re splenectomy patients and Covid 19. We really only need to shield if we’ve had our spleens out because of cancer or have had a stem cell transplant. If we are up to date with our inoculations and  we carry on taking our prophylactic antibiotics we are “ just” on the clinically vulnerable list. So I have unshielded myself as of today, I will do as I was doing before, social distancing, getting shopping done for us and walking in the countryside. I can’t wait to get out for a long walk. As Wham said or was it Mel Gibson? FREEDOM!
> This shielding list has been an absolute mess and this week NHS England had said not all patients on the list needed to be on as they were otherwise fit and there would be some easing of it for those people. I can’t wait until they decide when they are going to tell me that so I’ve used my own initiative. I am probably fitter than many people not on any of the lists! Top reb or what! Have a good day all, I’m off to polish my walking boots!



I suspect I’d do the same in your situation eggy. You’ll take careful precautions anyway but being on my 9th week of shielding (not Diabetes related) with no end in sight, it’s psychologically hard. No outside exercise isn’t healthy either. The list has been messy and gone from 1.5 to 2.8 million people. I can’t believe the people who seem desperate to be on it unless there’s occupational implications. I accept my risks are mammoth however.

Anyways, a 6.4 for me.


----------



## SB2015

I’m playing snap with @Robin and @Kaylz today at 5.3.

So good to hear that you made it home @Lanny.  Have a restful day.
Enjoy your day OUT @eggyg and dodge all those tourists using your playground.

Had a wobble yesterday with the headlines, in spite of supposedly being a logical person.  
That is what headlines do sometimes. Sunshine again, gardening and a bit of a walk today.


----------



## Jodee

Another sunshining day here have a good one everybody.

4.7 this morning,  all week its been 4. or 5. something on rising  

I can eating far too many carbs can't figure.  unless metformin needs carbs to bring the levels down more.  now there's a thought.......


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 4.0 on the nose, plenty of clouds about but the sun is starting to break them up, 21.C at the moment. Things starting to move on the hospital front neighbour had a letter through yesterday he`s been put on a priority list for his hernia op. and my mate had his long awaited steroid injection in his lower back good news. 

Had a panic this morning I was reading about what happened to @Lanny and got so engrossed with reading about what she is going through I forgot I had left the hot water tap running in the kitchen. Something suddenly clicked did I turn the tap off in the kitchen? went into the kitchen and there it is soap suds half way up the window, tap happily consuming hot water, overflow finally getting a proper clean, thanks Lanny. Anyhow glad to see you got the appropriate treatment and your breathing has settled down not a nice experience for you lots of {{{HUGS}}} stay safe.

@Hazel`s about congratulations on your HS.

Get them boots on @eggyg sensible decision.

Great card @SueEK happy memories.

Take care folks, stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

Oh Ted @KARNAK that made me laugh! 

Sorry to have worried everyone! 

I assure you all I’m MUCH better today & on the mend!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Quick update, haven’t read any posts, I have phuemonia in both lungs! Worse on left. Just had blood tests for ketones, CV19 etc. No ketones in urine. Waiting in A&E to get admitted for antibiotics in a drip etc.


Sending hugs and best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## Lanny

A very early Good Morning to you all!  First off, I’m not waking up but, going to bed soon! Obviously my sleeping pattern is completely off but, don’t care about that as I NEED all the extra sleep right now!

Spent most of yesterday sleeping & only awake to eat. I was indeed conservative with insulin doses all day across the board to give me an idea of what I need insulin wise. 20 units Novorapid, & AB tablet, for breakfast & fell asleep soon after. Woke & tested before eating lunch & had my meds & midday Levemir late 13:25 BS 8.7. Decided on 40 Units Levemir & decided on 24 + 2 for higher BS for a total of 26 units Novorapid for lunch. Fell asleep again & woke 18:27 BS 11.7 Have to admit that startled me so, clearly WAY too conservative for lunch! Tried 32 units Novorapid & AB tablet for dinner. Fell asleep again & woke 21:06 BS 8.0 MUCH better. Ate & had 32 units Novorapid again also, dozed off! Woke & had midnight Levemir still 20 units 00::29 BS 8.4 ok with that as it’s about the same as earlier.

Been awake since then & even played 9 holes of golf. Thursday night, correcting all night, I played all 18 holes of the opening round, in between testing & adding more corrections! Qualifying in 9th place on -26 for the final. Just as well as I couldn’t have finished the B9, as I usually do, yesterday! I started the final this morning at the start, 8am, just out of the top 10 in 12th place.Because most of the 1st day of final, 2 days, has gone I’d slipped all the way to 98th, scored -13 with another Albatross, -3, on the last F9 hole, 9th. Hole! I scored very consistently the whole tournament so far with -13 each set of 9 holes with 4 Eagles. But, tonight my game was slightly off as I’m still not quite 100% & only scored 2 Eagles & that last Albatross keeps me in the hunt on the same score of -13: actually higher up the leaderboard as it counts higher up in ties. Now in 57th, will drop again before I start & finish the back 9 tomorrow night? 

I slept a LOT but, the quality of sleep was completely different from my sleep of this past week! As some of you may know I had apnoea well into my 20’s, sleep disorder where I stop breathing & brain wakes me up so I start breathing again, had a nose op to fix that & thereafter could sleep through the night without waking every 3/4 hours. The only time when apnoea comes back temporarily is when I have breathing difficulties usually with a cold: always know when that happens; wake with my heart racing as I’ve only just started breathing again when awake. Had apnoea for most of this week so, disturbed sleep! My sleep yesterday WASN’T apnoea! 

Maybe with all that undisturbed sleep yesterday, catch up, I won’t sleep as much today?

Have a Wonderful Day everyone & a lazy, easy Sunday!

Edited to add:- Oh yes! I suppose my waking BS today was 00:29 BS 8.4 which is lower than yesterday’s & heading in the right direction!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this morning.  
Off shortly for my early morning walk.
A bit grey, windy and wet - but as my old ma was wont to say, "You're made of neither sugar nor salt, so you won't melt" 

Off I go then!

Dez (staying very alert as I go)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Whoops I overdid the spaghetti alla carbonara (but enjoyed every mouthful) and am now 9.1!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A rare 6.1 this morning,  beautiful day, 
off for some exercise in an hour after tea-making duties for Mrs S.
Then virtual church...

Have a blessed Sunday 
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, it a 6.6 for me today  and I've put 2 lbs on in weight :-(


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, dull and cool. But I’m happy, a splendid 5.7! Had forgotten what the number 5 looked like! Had my first taste of freedom yesterday and just did a short walk, 3.5 miles, a warm up for next week when we’ll we do one of our epic local hikes. I don’t think I’m ready yet ( or the country) for a drive out. Didn’t realise how miserable I felt until I didn’t yesterday, if you know what I mean. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> A very early Good Morning to you all!  First off, I’m not waking up but, going to bed soon! Obviously my sleeping pattern is completely off but, don’t care about that as I NEED all the extra sleep right now!
> 
> Spent most of yesterday sleeping & only awake to eat. I was indeed conservative with insulin doses all day across the board to give me an idea of what I need insulin wise. 20 units Novorapid, & AB tablet, for breakfast & fell asleep soon after. Woke & tested before eating lunch & had my meds & midday Levemir late 13:25 BS 8.7. Decided on 40 Units Levemir & decided on 24 + 2 for higher BS for a total of 26 units Novorapid for lunch. Fell asleep again & woke 18:27 BS 11.7 Have to admit that startled me so, clearly WAY too conservative for lunch! Tried 32 units Novorapid & AB tablet for dinner. Fell asleep again & woke 21:06 BS 8.0 MUCH better. Ate & had 32 units Novorapid again also, dozed off! Woke & had midnight Levemir still 20 units 00::29 BS 8.4 ok with that as it’s about the same as earlier.
> 
> Been awake since then & even played 9 holes of golf. Thursday night, correcting all night, I played all 18 holes of the opening round, in between testing & adding more corrections! Qualifying in 9th place on -26 for the final. Just as well as I couldn’t have finished the B9, as I usually do, yesterday! I started the final this morning at the start, 8am, just out of the top 10 in 12th place.Because most of the 1st day of final, 2 days, has gone I’d slipped all the way to 98th, scored -13 with another Albatross, -3, on the last F9 hole, 9th. Hole! I scored very consistently the whole tournament so far with -13 each set of 9 holes with 4 Eagles. But, tonight my game was slightly off as I’m still not quite 100% & only scored 2 Eagles & that last Albatross keeps me in the hunt on the same score of -13: actually higher up the leaderboard as it counts higher up in ties. Now in 57th, will drop again before I start & finish the back 9 tomorrow night?
> 
> I slept a LOT but, the quality of sleep was completely different from my sleep of this past week! As some of you may know I had apnoea well into my 20’s, sleep disorder where I stop breathing & brain wakes me up so I start breathing again, had a nose op to fix that & thereafter could sleep through the night without waking every 3/4 hours. The only time when apnoea comes back temporarily is when I have breathing difficulties usually with a cold: always know when that happens; wake with my heart racing as I’ve only just started breathing again when awake. Had apnoea for most of this week so, disturbed sleep! My sleep yesterday WASN’T apnoea!
> 
> Maybe with all that undisturbed sleep yesterday, catch up, I won’t sleep as much today?
> 
> Have a Wonderful Day everyone & a lazy, easy Sunday!
> 
> Edited to add:- Oh yes! I suppose my waking BS today was 00:29 BS 8.4 which is lower than yesterday’s & heading in the right direction!


----------



## Gruers

Take care Lanny


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 5.6 for me today my first ever reading in the 5’s. I’m well pleased I did a lot of walking yesterday maybe that’s the reason and no DP i went to bed 6.9
its a strange disease


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

A spot of gardening today now that the tip is open and I can get rid of my previous efforts at some stage. Must wash the car as well. Birds have been using it for target practice.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce popped up with some shopping yesterday, back to Hovis as of today, still no antibacterial wipes and sure there was more issing just cant remember what lol

Anyways a 5.7 for me this morning, BG still rising a bit through the day so upped basal another half unit to 16 last night so we'll give that a few days and hopefully have an improvement

Stay safe and well folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 on the meter, Libre sensor ran out yesterday, 2 weeks already? Doesn’t time fly when you’re not doing anything.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Glad you slept well @Lanny. 

We’re waiting for the queue to go down @khskel before dumping our mountain of garden waste...if the tip’s open...can’t remember what hubby said...strange, I usually hang on his every word (not),


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. 
Going for a lovely long walk in the misty sunshine.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 5.9 today.

Really cloudy here so far so I’m having a day off from hobbling around the roads today. My leg in a cast is hurting rather a lot from walking so it’s having a rest. 

Hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## zoombapup

5.6 for me at 6am this morning. About to go out for a bit. Need a break.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a better 6,3, very hot and sunny here today, will the hordes arrive on Brighton beach, I shall avoid that area?
Trying to work out why the birds are not feeding from our fat ball feeder, they used to like it last year, we removed it as it was rusty and have just bought another, it’s in the same place, any ideas anyone?
@Lanny glad you are feeling a touch better and getting plenty of sleep.
@Gruers well done for your reading in the 5s, they are rather elusive to me lol
@Baz. i also have put a couple of pounds on, it will soon go
@Michael12421 what I wouldn’t give for a spaghetti carbonara, my favourite meal (once a year now) 
Enjoy the sunshine if you have it and stay a lert. My husband, when in the army, always used to say ‘join the army, stay alert, the army needs lerts’ so when the new slogan came out it did make me laugh.
Have a good day x


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Trying to work out why the birds are not feeding from our fat ball feeder, they used to like it last year, we removed it as it was rusty and have just bought another, it’s in the same place, any ideas anyone?


Are you using the same brand of fatballs?I bought some different ones (turned out to be poorer quality, more sawdust in them, I  suspect) and the birds turned their noses (beaks?) up at it and left it alone.
( And before we get a torrent of 'you shouldnt be feeding birds in the spring/summer' the RSPB recommend feeding all year round, to help the adults survive the busy chick feeding season, that being better than not feeding them in case some inexperienced bird parents try and feed their young inappropriate 'fast food')


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 after a carby Saturday. Must do better today.
In lots of joint pain at the moment so getting dressed without falling over might have to be my exercise for the day!  

Have a good Sunday from Cell Block Amigo!


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Are you using the same brand of fatballs?I bought some different ones (turned out to be poorer quality, more sawdust in them, I  suspect) and the birds turned their noses (beaks?) up at it and left it alone.
> ( And before we get a torrent of 'you shouldnt be feeding birds in the spring/summer' the RSPB recommend feeding all year round, to help the adults survive the busy chick feeding season, that being better than not feeding them in case some inexperienced bird parents try and feed their young inappropriate 'fast food')


Thanks for your reply. Yes they are the same brand, but confusing really though there are a number of new cats around but they don’t often come into the garden because of our  dog. My husband made a bird table which we put seed on but that tends to attract the pigeons rather than the smaller birds, am wondering if that is putting them off x


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes they are the same brand, but confusing really though there are a number of new cats around but they don’t often come into the garden because of our  dog. My husband made a bird table which we put seed on but that tends to attract the pigeons rather than the smaller birds, am wondering if that is putting them off x


Our birds tend to come and go with the seasons, the finches (gold, green and chaff) are nowhere to be seen at the moment, but the garden is suddenly full of tits (blue, great and coal) The pigeons tend to wait under the feeders to hoover up spillage, but there's a clever rook that’s learned how to swing on the feeders and spill seed onto the ground which it then flies down to retrieve.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 3.8 went to bed on a 3.8 four JB`s and two Rich Tea biscuits will sort that out, obviously not reduce Basal today. Went to Lidl`s today to get the essentials (hic) and a dear elderly lady collapsed the staff were brilliant no thought for their own safety. Managed to get her onto a chair and an Ambulance was called, I don`t know what happened after that because I left the store but a well done to Lidl`s staff at Paignton. 

I knew you wouldn't be able to resist your golf @Lanny good luck with the game, remember what the W H O said Rest, Rest, Rest, err I think, take care.

@Michael12421 I`m with @SueEK just drooling thinking about it. 

The suns just arrived temperature is 21.5.C so legs are already out more vitamin D, take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  2.3 and feeling a bit woozy.


----------



## Lanny

04:37 BS 5.1! Umm! Think I went a little overboard on Novorapid 2 hours & 25 mins after injecting for a meal? Will keep an eye on it & have JB’s if necessary?  

Obviously, not a waking BS as I STILL slept a lot yesterday but, got up earlier & been awake for longer. Been awake since 21:44 last night BS 7.6. So, lower than yesterday’s 8.4 & heading in the right direction. 

Yesterday’s BS readings were a little bit lower before meals as, again, I slept after eating. Also, again, I got the lunch bolus wrong as it was BS 11.3 when I woke up for dinner even though I upped the dose another 2 units. So, overcorrected, maybe, for dinner about 2.5 hours ago: BS 5.1 with another 1.5 hours of active insulin; COULD be dicey?  But, I’ll get there eventually & get it right!

I finished the B9 of my final & I played a bit better but, still, overall, scored 1 shot worse than my opening round: 3 Eagles & didn’t Albatross the last hole; so, only -12 for B9 + the F9’s -13 previously for a total of -25. I scored -26 in the opening round. So, was 20th at the time I finished: round over at 07:45 & official results at 08:00; currently dropped to 23rd place & won’t know yet where I’ll finish? That dropped Eagle cost me 12 places but, that would still be only 11th! But, considering I’m still not quite 100% yet, I did pretty ok!

I’ll post my medal, when I get it, after 08:00.

In the meantime, I thought I’d post Golf Clash’s Shot of The Week on youtube. The rarest shot of all that I’ve never seen before a Hole in One on a par 4 which counts as an Albatross, -3, on the card. It was on Hole 5/14 in this “Spring Major Tournament” 2020. I didn’t know what GC would call it, never seen it before, & called it an Albatross HIO but, GC just called it an HIO: doesn’t quite do it justice!

HIO Albatross on a par 4 in Spring Major Tournament 2020 Hole 5/14 from front tee in rookie division.






Full tournaments are a set of 9 holes that are then played again in the same order: each hole is played twice; once on the front 9 & once on the back 9. That’s why I labelled the Hole as 5/14 since, I don’t know if it was played on the F9 or B9?

It’s SOME AMAZING shot & I’m WAY off from being able to do THAT!

Anyways, enough about the golf!

An early Good Morning to you all & may you have a Wonderful Day! It’s been a bit cooler & greyer but, as always, carry the Sunshine on the Inside & you won’t be grey even though it actually is on the outside!


----------



## Lanny

Oh no! @Michael12421  Hope you’re getting some jelly babies down you & some biscuits too, to get your blood sugars up & staying up & stable!


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 5.2 seems to be holding steady with just 47 minutes of active insulin left so, maybe don’t need the JB’s! 

Are you ok @Michael12421? Please update us when you can!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning. 
Off for my early morning constitutional with Eric Idle reading me his book "Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life"

Stay!

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Thanks Lanny. No jelly babies I'm afraid - not sold in Spain.  2 chocolate digestives and I'm already feeling better.


----------



## Lanny

Biscuits are ok but, slow to get your blood sugars up. With such a low hypo it’s important to get them up fast & stop it dropping further! A sugary drink is even faster than JB’s: full sugar coke, fruit juice or even a cup of tea with at least 2 tsp of sugar. But, that’s for my hypos in the 3 mmol range: I’d say you’d need 3 or 4 tsp of sugar in tea for the 2mmol range! The 2’s hypos are exhausting & take some time to recover from so, take it easy & rest for the rest of the day.

Hope your BS is stable for the rest of the day? @Michael12421


----------



## Baz.

Morning all and glad your feeling better @Michael12421  my reading today is 5.7 hope you all have a good day today  well as good as can be


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.1 for me today 
@Michael12421 scary numbers for you, hope it all settles soon!

Blessings
Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.9 here.

A new week! Bloden’s raring to go.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, snap, @Snowwy !


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me which was rather unexpected after levels stubbornly stuck in low double figures all evening. Nice flatfish from about 5am until waking. Strange game sometimes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, it’s spitting! Anyways, a miraculous 5.4, two days on the bounce in the 5s. Is that because of my decision to unshield myself? Who knows. Mr Eggy is going for our Tesco Click and Collect at 10, such excitement. Then at 2 we are meeting our eldest daughter at her place of work ( 2 metres apart) to give her some presents for our three youngest grandchildren, which I’ve ordered from Tesco!  Books and DVDs. I haven’t physically seen her for coming up 9 weeks. So that’s exciting too, shame we won’t see the kids! I’ll FaceTime them later though. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce popped up late at night with some things on Saturday, on his way back home he came across 2 folk he knew (that aren't from the same household anyway) the guy was helping the woman home (absolutely guttered out her rocker) and the guy asked Bruce to help, him sticking to social distancing said sorry but no so the guy had a go at him! We tend to social distance ourselves from this woman at the best of times! So....

Anyway 5.3 for me this morning and hoping my levels through the day start to improve greatly, I cant be doing with waking fine then correcting with dinner and tea, what happened to my good control?    

@Michael12421 did you ever get round to doing basal testing? I think it would be really beneficial as all these hypo's aren't great and I'd be worried if it were me
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all, back from a short DIY and youngest’s birthday break with a 7.4 to greet me this morning.


----------



## Lanny

I finished in 25th place: top quarter again; BUT, loads more points for a Major, 250 points!  Here’s the medal:-


----------



## Flower

Morning all, Ta dah! It’s a new week 5.2 HS for me. That doesn’t happen often 


It’s a beautiful sunny day here , off on a walk with new headphones that let me hear what’s going on around me after a near miss with a loose horse running down the road behind me. Luckily someone walking towards me waved their arms to tell me to get off the road and out of the way as I was in the road to get past some people having a chat. Thankfully the horse was caught by some people a bit further along .

I hope you’re all doing ok.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower congratulations on the HS! 

The horse story sounds a scary one mind, you stay safe out there! 
xxxx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz When you first suggested it I did do it but it was a complicated set of rules I had to follow and just didn't fit in with my lifestyle and regime. I am going to reduce my basal tonight by one unit particularly as this mornings low resulted in a nasty gash to my upper leg for which I have no explanation.


----------



## SB2015

Woke at a 3.2. JBs before getting up.  Breakfast and now 2.9 and dropping??

I shall reduce  basal insulin today more than usual for our day out walking.
Things will settle.

Have a good day and enjoy another sunny day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning for me. I’m off to climb a hill. I might even hire a bike.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Kaylz When you first suggested it I did do it but it was a complicated set of rules I had to follow and just didn't fit in with my lifestyle and regime. I am going to reduce my basal tonight by one unit particularly as this mornings low resulted in a nasty gash to my upper leg for which I have no explanation.


Diabetes is complicated though, I cant stress enough how important basal testing is to keep BG steady instead of highs and lows everywhere, reducing basal willy nilly isn't going to work and neither is reducing bolus doses willy nilly, you really need to establish your basal and bolus doses to manage your diabetes as well as you can xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 and dropping, could feel it kicking in usual hypo effects which is good as I lost all sense of hypo awareness at one time. Tested again 2.7 five JB`s and a glass of pure orange juice soon sorted that out, as @Kaylz explained to @Michael12421 time for a proper Basel test. The sun is shining not a cloud in the sky 23.C inside at the moment, walked over to the beach yesterday and it was absolutely heaving social distancing yeah right couldn`t get a Rizla in between any of them.

Congratulations on HS @Flower take care of that foot/leg.

That's a few days now you`ve had very low readings @Michael12421, if I remember you went through a period of lows before. Do you record your meal times Bolus and your readings at the appropriate times? gashes on your leg not knowing how it got there not good for anyone let alone a Diabetic. Not trying to teach granny to suck eggs but we do worry, take care.

Hope you all have a good day folks, take care, stay safe.


----------



## Gruers

At 6:00 6.7, not as good as yesterday but not too shabby


----------



## Bloden

Good grief @Flower.

Basal testing is a pain @Michael12421 but well worth it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  8.6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*4.6* for me this morning. 

Stayalert

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today  Exactly two years since I woke up in my new house  How time flies!


----------



## Gruers

6.4 for me this morning but 3,7 before bed so I had a digestive biscuit 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  it's a 6.1 on the door for me today , hope everyone has a  good safe day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.7 this morning, 
all hands on deck today for sanding and sealing my driveway!
Going to be warm!
Stay safe everyone!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today which is disappointing as have been very good with my food choices but will just carry on and hope it improves. My colleague at work had a fall and has two fractures of her hip, bless her, so may have to go in to work a bit more often. Nothing more to say really except ‘stay a lert’ and don’t be taking anti malaria drugs like that idiot Trump, he’s definitely ‘a lert’!!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a very nice, in the fives again, 5.6, I’m loving it. Yeah, we have proper rain, with puddles and everything! Two reasons for being pleased about this, the poor garden was parched, we haven’t had any rain of significance since lockdown I don’t think, and secondly, our daily walk may be quieter and I won’t have a panic attack when I see someone 2 miles away coming towards me! Slight exaggeration, it’s only 1 and a half miles before I start hyperventilating! Have a tiffric Tuesday and don’t panic Mr Mainwaring!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Rain, @eggyg? What’s that? The water for our veg seedlings comes out of a watering can here.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here. Rain, @eggyg? What’s that? The water for our veg seedlings comes out of a watering can here.


Ours has until last night. It’s stopped now, I think that’s it! Ah well, back to the hosepipe and watering can tomorrow, at least it’ll have filled the butt up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me thanks to s couple of oatcakes before bed.

Ordered a couple of sensors on Friday. Arrived yesterday 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a lovely surprise yesterday afternoon, a woman pressed the buzzer looking for me saying they had a delivery for me so mum let her in, she recognized the voice but couldn’t think who it was, open the door to find a woman that works in sick bay at my old high school (that’s where I got to know her as attended for bad period pains, football injuries etc) she’d seen my post on Facebook and started with “I know you didn’t want anyone to buy you hand cream but” and she handed me a package which contained the round jar of O’Keefe’s working hands cream, what a lovely thing to do! She wouldn’t take anything for it though, she also picked me up some Aldi chocolate the other week (which I did transfer money to her bank for) and offered to pick stuff up at Aldi for me whenever I need anything as she’s there once a week, I almost cried!

BG’s were still all over the place yesterday but I’ve just to keep  plodding away doing what I’m doing, wont see any change or improvement if you don’t put the effort in huh, cant be lazy when it comes to looking after and taking care of yourself, at least I can have a rant when I’ve done things right but it hasn’t went that way and not feel like I shouldn’t be

Anyways its a 5.4 for me, sorry if I'm a bit snippy but patience is wearing quite thin atm

Stay safe and have a lovely relaxing day folks, I know that’s what I’m away to try/hoping for!
xx


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  
It’s a 4.0 for me.
Where’s the heatwave? It’s drizzling here...oh well, maybe my flower bomb blooms will start appearing with a bit of rain. They’ve been a bit shy so far.


----------



## Lanny

06:20 BS 9.7  meaning a so, so smile but, it’s not waking as I’m actually going to bed soon! Now THAT one is meaning confused: probably you lot’s confusion? I’m still adjusting my sleeping pattern after Saturday’s mammoth sleep session after my long day in hospital on Friday. I’m sleeping less each day, awake for longer until my normal pattern is back & I sleep my normal amount: how I’ve always naturally adjusted when sleep becomes of kilter when ill!

I’m staying up until 09:00 to phone in my BS readings for my GP’s practice nurse: rang me yesterday, being Monday after the weekend, asking for readings to help me adjust my doses as I recover while taking the antibiotics. After that I’m off to bed. But, already had half an oatcake & half my dose of Novorapid, back to 20 units so, half that 10 units injected: to hold my BS steady while I sleep: nurse thinks that’s why I’m waking up with higher BS on Saturday; it plummeted while I slept & rose again when I woke! I was using too much insulin: still a bit panicky about my BS being too high; nurse says the AB’s will probably make my levels drop suddenly & go easy on the insulin! So, yesterday I dialled everything back to what they were before getting ill: midnight Levemir 20 units, midday Levemir 40 units, breakfast Novorapid 20 units, lunch Novorapid 16 units & dinner Novorapid 12 units. BS was still a bit higher than I’d like in the 11mmol range but, the drop could happen unexpectedly as the AB’s really kick in! I was panicking about having ketones! I could smell the sugar, the ketones, when I went to the bathroom all Thursday & could still smell it on Friday when I woke: kept asking for them to check it in A&E on Friday; only checked my blood when I was leaving! By which stage after my BS had been steadily dropping the whole time there was still 0.1 left: I dread to think what they were on Thursday night?

It took me this long to start posting, will be EVEN longer by the time I’ve finished typing, as right after taking the above reading I went backwards through my meter & put all the appropriate labels on them, as it were: eg. waking, before a meal & after a meal etc; in context as my meal times are still all off the norm! It’s why I’ve always said I don’t like the meal labels as they REALLY don’t make sense when I’m ill & my sleep is off kilter: much prefer 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th meals of the day; a 4th meal on the days I’m awake for longer! That’s supposedly why jet lag is much easier going east than going west: east delaying sleep & a longer day; west a shorter day & much harder to force yourself to sleep at an earlier time!

Anyways, a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Just under an hour to go & I can sleep at last after calling the nurse!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Had a lovely surprise yesterday afternoon, a woman pressed the buzzer looking for me saying they had a delivery for me so mum let her in, she recognized the voice but couldn’t think who it was, open the door to find a woman that works in sick bay at my old high school (that’s where I got to know her as attended for bad period pains, football injuries etc) she’d seen my post on Facebook and started with “I know you didn’t want anyone to buy you hand cream but” and she handed me a package which contained the round jar of O’Keefe’s working hands cream, what a lovely thing to do! She wouldn’t take anything for it though, she also picked me up some Aldi chocolate the other week (which I did transfer money to her bank for) and offered to pick stuff up at Aldi for me whenever I need anything as she’s there once a week, I almost cried!
> 
> BG’s were still all over the place yesterday but I’ve just to keep  plodding away doing what I’m doing, wont see any change or improvement if you don’t put the effort in huh, cant be lazy when it comes to looking after and taking care of yourself, at least I can have a rant when I’ve done things right but it hasn’t went that way and not feel like I shouldn’t be
> 
> Anyways its a 5.4 for me, sorry if I'm a bit snippy but patience is wearing quite thin atm
> 
> Stay safe and have a lovely relaxing day folks, I know that’s what I’m away to try/hoping for!
> xx


That's a really lovely gesture, glad you have got some hand cream.  People can be really kind in these times.  I hope it cheered you a little - we are all getting there.  Take care xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That's a really lovely gesture, glad you have got some hand cream.  People can be really kind in these times.  I hope it cheered you a little - we are all getting there.  Take care xx


I've been using hand cream constantly just the ones I have don't seem to be helping at all! I have 2 large splits between my fingers at the moment that are so sore and the back of my hands are so dry and tight it's unbelievable, I am very grateful for qhat she did though, I'd revert to emollient but I find them too greasy for my liking or at least Diprobase was when I was prescribed that for a few years as a teenager xx


----------



## SB2015

A 7.9 this morning.  Succumbed to a very tasty recipe with Connell I beans, and got the split of insulin wrong, so did a bit of a yo yo.

Looking forward to some rain here @eggyg and having a splash in the puddles (or is that supposed to be for children).
Lovely gesture @Kaylz.  I would have cried too.
Good to see the levels up a bit @Michael12420 

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I've been using hand cream constantly just the ones I have don't seem to be helping at all! I have 2 large splits between my fingers at the moment that are so sore and the back of my hands are so dry and tight it's unbelievable, I am very grateful for qhat she did though, I'd revert to emollient but I find them too greasy for my liking or at least Diprobase was when I was prescribed that for a few years as a teenager xx


Do you happen to have any cotton gloves - I've heard that if you cover your hands in hand cream/emollient and then wear cotton gloves it really helps moisturise and soften them.  Mind you if you have splits in your hand they probably need the air to help them heal - oh can't win really.  Hope you're ok x


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.1 and a lovely sunny morning.

That’s a lovely thing to happen @Kaylz

All this extra walking on crutches is causing me problems - ‘crutch walkers elbows’ is my new complication, my elbows are so painful I’m trying not to move them!

I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Do you happen to have any cotton gloves - I've heard that if you cover your hands in hand cream/emollient and then wear cotton gloves it really helps moisturise and soften them.  Mind you if you have splits in your hand they probably need the air to help them heal - oh can't win really.  Hope you're ok x


Yes I've tried that before but prefer when they are open splits to allow fresh air to them, the picture isnt the greatest but this was the other day and they are still as bad

So a bit on the tender side  xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. And to get the weight loss back on track I’m going to do the Newcastle diet. 
I’ve bought the shakes etc and I’ve read the book and the original article. 
I’m currently 101kgs but I’ll weigh in before I start as first I’m going to eat the perishables in the fridge


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Yes I've tried that before but prefer when they are open splits to allow fresh air to them, the picture isnt the greatest but this was the other day and they are still as bad
> View attachment 14220
> So a bit on the tender side  xx


Oh crumbs that must be so sore, totally get that you need to keep them out in the air.  Is that because they are so dry or because of all the washing, or possibly a mixture of both.  How are your managing with your hand washing? x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh crumbs that must be so sore, totally get that you need to keep them out in the air.  Is that because they are so dry or because of all the washing, or possibly a mixture of both.  How are your managing with your hand washing? x


they really are   a mixture of both, hand washing is ok as long as I ament stressed during the process, if I get distracted or whatever then I start the whole process over again and will continue that way until I finally feel I've had the time and concentration to do it properly  it's not easy when there's dogs barking outside, Bubbles being a nuisance, neighbours making a lot of noise or my mum disturbing me but even though I ask for just a few minutes she wont oblige so I have to try and get on while feeling very uncomfortable, I don't expect anyone to understand but to do as I ask I don't see a problem with xx


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> 7.6 today which is disappointing as have been very good with my food choices but will just carry on and hope it improves. My colleague at work had a fall and has two fractures of her hip, bless her, so may have to go in to work a bit more often. Nothing more to say really except ‘stay a lert’ and don’t be taking anti malaria drugs like that idiot Trump, he’s definitely ‘a lert’!!!


He’s quite probably not taking the hydrochloroquine anyway. It’s quite likely that he’s just said he is because he has business interests involved in the manufacture of... hydrochloroquine.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> He’s quite probably not taking the hydrochloroquine anyway. It’s quite likely that he’s just said he is because he has business interests involved in the manufacture of... hydrochloroquine.


Yes well you can't believe a word that man says - thank goodness I don't live in America!!


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> He’s quite probably not taking the hydrochloroquine anyway. It’s quite likely that he’s just said he is because he has business interests involved in the manufacture of... hydrochloroquine.


His doctor is probably giving him a placebo, to protect himself from any Michael Jackson-esque lawsuits


----------



## ColinUK

Could you imagine being his doctor and having to wrestle with your conscience vs your Hippocratic oath?


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks what a long day, 5.9 could feel it dropping but didn`t go below 4+ and there it stayed for most of the day never above 5. Lidl`s was very quiet but seafront very busy, bit of trouble with phone/broadband, first thing I knew was Open Reach/BT turned up and started digging a hole out in the front of the complex. Next thing I know no phone no broadband, I went down to talk with engineer and he told me there is a dry junction going into your apartments. I thought ok I am aware of that problem dealing with electronic fuel injection for many years it was a common problem, it was all done within an hour well done guys.

I see Donald Trump is very topical at the moment and every other day, I hope he catches Malaria, Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis and runs out of tablets or better still depart this world. Lots to read yet on the forum so catch up with you folks later, its only 25.C inside at the moment so may have to wear my Jim jams tonight. 

Take care folks sleep if you are able if not stay awake but most of all stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Do you happen to have any cotton gloves - I've heard that if you cover your hands in hand cream/emollient and then wear cotton gloves it really helps moisturise and soften them.  Mind you if you have splits in your hand they probably need the air to help them heal - oh can't win really.  Hope you're ok x


I wear the bamboo ones. Seem to work for me.

Ouch @Kaylz. I know what you mean, if you feel you haven’t concentrated on washing your hands. I used to check my wardrobe and under the bed loads of times until I felt I’d got it ‘right’. Nightmare!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I wear the bamboo ones. Seem to work for me.
> 
> Ouch @Kaylz. I know what you mean, if you feel you haven’t concentrated on washing your hands. I used to check my wardrobe and under the bed loads of times until I felt I’d got it ‘right’. Nightmare!


It's honestly so stressful if someone or something puts me off and I feel the need to start again, I can go 4-5 times in 1 visit to the sink, I know concentration and time is key but even though I ask my mum doesn't oblige and allow so I feel rushed etc, may I ask have you worked past that checking? if so what were your strategies? I'm bad with the fridge my insulin is in too, I'll check that over and over again to make sure it's properly closed ever since my mum left it open! xx


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. My bg's have been in the 9 and 10s, worrying but self-inflicted. I wish I had the willpower to do the Newcastle Diet or any diet come to that. My temperature is raging again. Can high bg's cause a high temperature? I keep burning up every so often and I'm proper crook at the minute. Still getting in the garden though and catching up with Chelsea.  Stay safe all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I think that I am being over-cautious now in trying to prevent  a recurrence of the nasty nocturnal hypo because my reading this morning was 9.6.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@Michael12421 its seems a constant battle waking up and wondering what the number is?
Yesterday for me, I worked most of the day outside, it was hot, tiring and I ate reasonably well. Went to bed early on a 6.1 and woke up to a 6.2.
Other days it has been in the 5's.
Seems doubly hard for all T1's...
The mysteries of BG!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

04:31 BS 8.6  Again not waking as it’s actually 2 hours after my 2nd meal of my, in italics, day!

I got up at 14:02 yesterday afternoon BS 7.2  Getting lower & heading in the right direction: my, in italics, day before’s waking was BS  8.4 I got less sleep yesterday than the day before & I estimate I can stay up until about 20:00 to 21:00 with a short pause for midnight Levemir & be back to normal waking time tomorrow: I’m almost there; I can report a proper waking BS reading again!

Since the change of splitting my Levemir doses 12 hours apart I have an extra anchor that helps me to adjust faster: took me 4 days after sleeping all of Saturday being only awake long enough to eat; & most of Sunday as I had a short day of 8 hours awake. Without that extra anchor it used to take me 7/8 days to adjust! 

You know that youtube video that Golf Clash posted as The Shot of the Week, I posted on here, it inspired me to practice that shot as well known as a power hook/slice: hook to the left; slice to the right. It took me a while to get the hang of it & still haven’t been able to give it the full hook/slice but, I DID manage to ALMOST get my own HIO Albatross: too much power & popped back out of the hole: less top spin would have holed it!   I spent most of last night, learning by trial & error  being SUCH an IT dunderhead, to learn to create my own youtube channel so, I can upload videos of my best Golf Clash shots. So, here is my almost HIO Albatross that I didn’t think I was capable of: a bit more practice; a bit of luck too & I hope to get it some time! Fingers crossed emoji! & Two hands together saying “please” emoji!   






A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed at 5.4 and woke at 6.7 which is pretty much my norm 
I’ve only woken in the 5’s once ever and that was last week 
DP is a strange thing


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5,1 this sunny morning.

Rearrange these letters to form a well-known phrase or saying and do it!!

*STALE TRAY*

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Evening all. My bg's have been in the 9 and 10s, worrying but self-inflicted. I wish I had the willpower to do the Newcastle Diet or any diet come to that. My temperature is raging again. Can high bg's cause a high temperature? I keep burning up every so often and I'm proper crook at the minute. Still getting in the garden though and catching up with Chelsea.  Stay safe all.


Hi Jan, in the absence of other symptoms and when your BG is high, I would say yes, it can cause high temperature - I used to get this a lot when I was newly-diagnosed and my levels could go as high as 30 sometimes  I would get extremely hot but it would then pass as I got lower. If it persists though, it might be worth giving the GP a call  Hope things settle for you soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today  Managed to book an ASDA slot which ought to give me sustenance for a few more weeks  Slots are still very much booked up though, this was the only one in the next two weeks and it looks like it might be one that someone had let expire. Anxious times


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  it's a 5.7 from me this morning  hope you all have a good day in this world of ours


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today, off to work shortly. Consultant call after today, cancelled from Monday, let’s hope it happens this time.
Congratulations Captain SIR Tom Moore    
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> It's honestly so stressful if someone or something puts me off and I feel the need to start again, I can go 4-5 times in 1 visit to the sink, I know concentration and time is key but even though I ask my mum doesn't oblige and allow so I feel rushed etc, may I ask have you worked past that checking? if so what were your strategies? I'm bad with the fridge my insulin is in too, I'll check that over and over again to make sure it's properly closed ever since my mum left it open! xx


Checking - it drives me nuts! No strategy really, I just kept / keep on doing it. My OCD is pretty mild, it causes obsessive thoughts more than obsessive actions. It got really bad before I was diagnosed with diabetes - I put it down to my BG being high. It’s tough, cos other people don’t understand what you’re going thru. ((((Hugs))))) At least there are kind folks like the woman that brought round some hand cream for you.

Morning folks.  5.4 here.

Well, assignments done n dusted (does happy dance). Watch out weeds, you’re top of my to do list.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today  Managed to book an ASDA slot which ought to give me sustenance for a few more weeks  Slots are still very much booked up though, this was the only one in the next two weeks and it looks like it might be one that someone had let expire. Anxious times


I can’t get a Tesco one at all for the next three weeks. I feel the only way is to be constantly checking the site. Not much fun. Can’t wait until we are back to “ normal” normal!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this beautiful, sunny day. A scorcher is promised. Well, my run ( if you can call 3 a run) of fives sadly ended today. 6.3, not too shabby but a bit disappointing after a 10 mile walk yesterday. It’ll possibly hit tomorrow when I least expect it. The diabetes world is as confusing as the Covid 19 world. You don’t know what will happen next. I never watched any news yesterday, got the numbers from Worldometer. It’s very accurate and gives all the information the so called “ experts” spout out at 5 o’clock everyday. A bit achy today so will just have a quiet day at home, I will let the hordes descend on the beauty spots and then hear/ see them complain and/ or take photos and post on FB how disgusting it was as it was so crowded! “What the heck emoji” á la @Lanny. Have a sunny day wherever you are.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.3 for me although only 6.2 at first waking, looks like that triggered a bit of DP. 

Got news from work that they anticipate home working for the majority of us for the rest of the year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5,1 this sunny morning.
> 
> Rearrange these letters to form a well-known phrase or saying and do it!!
> 
> *STALE TRAY*
> 
> Dez


Oo, Oo, I know, I know...Stay Stale!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> I can’t get a Tesco one at all for the next three weeks. I feel the only way is to be constantly checking the site. Not much fun. Can’t wait until we are back to “ normal” normal!


Shouldn't you get priority?


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> hard


yes its difficult but very manageable if you take time to fully understand your own personal insulin needs through constant testing and adjusting of basal and bolus where they need adjusting, its not as hard as some would think though xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce had a rake around his house last night and found a full tube of O’Keefe’s hand cream so that belongs to me now too, fingers crossed my  hands will be healing and feeling better in no time! Also dropped off a Kingsmill Tasty Wholemeal in case Lidl don’t have my Hovis when he’s up tomorrow, fingers crossed they have multi surface antibacterial wipes back in as I’m anxious about running out of those, I’ll receive delivery of my prescription from him though as that’s been ready to be collected since late Saturday afternoon, just test strips and BP  pills this time

 Anyways its a waking 4.1 up to 4.9 after a glucose chew from me today, BG seemed to be a bit better throughout the day yesterday so basal adjustments are hopefully taking effect, just a shame it takes so long with Tresiba

Stay safe and well my lovelies
xx


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> A bit achy today so will just have a quiet day at home, I will let the hordes descend on the beauty spots and then hear/ see them complain and/ or take photos and post on FB how disgusting it was as it was so crowded! “What the heck emoji” á la @Lanny.


 See! I’ve said there simply aren’t enough official emojis for use on these forums:  @eggyg  has made up & verbalised her own!


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.7 for me.

I’m going to try and get something prescribed for the pain in my foot as it kept me awake most of the night, it’s the main non healing fracture in my foot and it is been playing up the last few days. It’s made me right grumpy! My walk is on hold today. 

I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Shouldn't you get priority?


I haven’t registered as haven’t received “ the letter”! The extremely vulnerable list doesn’t show splenectomy patients but neither does the vulnerable list anymore! I’m not on any lists, should I just  tootle off to Tesco myself?  I’ve unshielded myself and have put myself back on the vulnerable list, I feel I know myself better than those in their ivory towers compiling “ lists”.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> I can’t get a Tesco one at all for the next three weeks. I feel the only way is to be constantly checking the site. Not much fun. Can’t wait until we are back to “ normal” normal!


Try this site








						ShoppingSlot | Next available grocery slots
					

Your all-in-one search for online grocery shopping, both home delivery and click & collect



					shoppingslot.co.uk
				



Put in your postcode, do one of those stupid "I'm not a robot" captcha thingies and it'll search Tesco, Iceland, Asda and Waitrose. It hasn't worked for me, but you might have better luck.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all 6.7 for me.
> 
> I’m going to try and get something prescribed for the pain in my foot as it kept me awake most of the night, it’s the main non healing fracture in my foot and it is been playing up the last few days. It’s made me right grumpy! My walk is on hold today.
> 
> I hope you’re all doing ok


Really hope you can get something to help @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12421

Basal testing.  I got up a page of instructions.  I normally only bolus before my one meal of the day which is dinner at 6 pm but yesterday having considered what my friends here have said I decided to try. I ate a large lunch and bolused for it (it was hard work eating at that time of day) and then had to wait 4 hours. Unfortunately after 3 hours I had all of the symptoms of a hypo coming on so tested and I was 1.9! Of course I had to combat this by eating more carbs and so the test was ruined.
As if life wasn't difficult enough at the moment!


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 which might suggest your bolus ratio was incorrect if you don't generally have hypo's at that time of day or your timing for the meal was wrong, ratio's can vary on time of day for the same individual but those were things I was keen to learn and started as soon as I was carb counting less than a month after I was diagnosed, I dread to think what situation I'd be in today if I hadn't taken the time to learn about my own personal case


----------



## Michael12421

Actually I gave myself less NR than I would normally for the carbs in lunch because I was anxious to complete the test.  Seems like the DF was imposing her authority yet again.  Bitch!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Actually I gave myself less NR than I would normally for the carbs in lunch because I was anxious to complete the test.  Seems like the DF was imposing her authority yet again.  Bitch!


yes but less when you don't have an established ratio doesn't mean anything, you need to learn your carb ratio's rather than just guess them to be able to gain better control, what ratio are you using?


----------



## Amigo

I’m supposed to get priority shopping deliveries but it’s still a matter of competing with everyone else. Asda has been very good so far but I have to book weeks in advance.

A 6.4 today and we’ve had a bit of a Covid spike in our town over last couple of days due they think to the VE parties.


----------



## Michael12421

If you mean by ratios is the amount of NR I inject according to my carb intake it is this.  I take a reading whilst dinner is being prepared or is cooking then I inject the number of units according to the carbs by looking at the book that Rebrascora kindly sent me. If my reading is acceptably low then that is all I do.  If my reading is high then I inject 1 or maybe 2 extra units of NR as a corrective dose.


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> I haven’t registered as haven’t received “ the letter”! The extremely vulnerable list doesn’t show splenectomy patients but neither does the vulnerable list anymore! I’m not on any lists, should I just  tootle off to Tesco myself?  I’ve unshielded myself and have put myself back on the vulnerable list, I feel I know myself better than those in their ivory towers compiling “ lists”.


If you do what I did, that is ring Tesco Customer services and explain your situation, they will put you on the priority list and the priority button on the website will allow you to access those. There are always days available, but you can’t book a specific hour, though they do ring you on the day with an approximate arrival time. You may find it a bit tricky if you’ve been shopping normally recently, but tell them you’ve been advised by your doctor.


----------



## mikeyB

Good day gang.

I woke on 4.8, which is nice considering last night’s pasta. Insulin is good for carb sinners, or T1s as we like to be called.

I’m currently lazing on the balcony in the sunny warmth of the day, reading the Guardian, drinking tea and waiting for the cleaners to arrive for the first time in 2 months. I’m told that they will be fully tooled up with gloves and masks, but I’ll just carry on hiding on the balcony.

The sheep in the field by us are bleating like mad. I think the shearers have arrived, and they all want to be next up to make it easier to stay cool. Wouldn’t happen on the Isle of Mull, Highland sheep have a bit more sense.

Over the road on the other side is a Catholic secondary school, now utterly deserted because they've had a case of CV. So much for the reopening of schools. Not even the priority pupils get a look in.

Anyway, folks, have a good day, don’t bother watching any news, it’s all untrustworthy spin, which the government doesn’t realise we can all see through while some poor folks keep on dying.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 that's not giving any idea of a ratio, a ratio is how much grams of carbs 1 unit of insulin covers, if you havent established that then you need to and you need to find your correction factor as well, by the looks of it your winging it and that just isn't sensible as that's how you get yourself into the predicaments you so often end up in


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Really hope you can get something to help @Flower {{{HUGS}}}


The system worked really well, I rang and asked if I could have some of the drugs that had helped with broken bone pain previously and got a call back within a few minutes. Drugs prescribed and pharmacy delivery dropping them round later.

Thank you NHS for a fantastic quick efficient service .


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you Kaylz.  Well if that is the theory how is it put into practice?  After all, as has been said so many times on this forum, we are all different. The number of grams of carbohydrate that are affected/covered by one unit of bolus for you may not be the same for me. So how did you find out what your ratio is? Me, it's just trial and error, many trials and almost as many errors.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> If you do what I did, that is ring Tesco Customer services and explain your situation, they will put you on the priority list and the priority button on the website will allow you to access those. There are always days available, but you can’t book a specific hour, though they do ring you on the day with an approximate arrival time. You may find it a bit tricky if you’ve been shopping normally recently, but tell them you’ve been advised by your doctor.


My last physical trip to Tesco was 18th March.  Daughters have been doing it and we’ve managed to bag two click and collects. The problem is two daughters now back working and the third possibly going back beginning of June. Haven’t been in any premises at all. Mr Eggy been in pharmacy. One in one out. I’ll give them a ring. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> The system worked really well, I rang and asked if I could have some of the drugs that had helped with broken bone pain previously and got a call back within a few minutes. Drugs prescribed and pharmacy delivery dropping them round later.
> 
> Thank you NHS for a fantastic quick efficient service .


Good news  I hope they do the trick!  Perhaps they were bored with everyone avoiding the NHS so you got them really excited! I bet there's a tapestry of the events of your call being prepared right now to hang in reception, and they'll mark a special celebration date in the Surgery diary  Well, in my increasingly feverish imagination anyway


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> My last physical trip to Tesco was 18th March.  Daughters have been doing it and we’ve managed to bag two click and collects. The problem is two daughters now back working and the third possibly going back beginning of June. Haven’t been in any premises at all. Mr Eggy been in pharmacy. One in one out. I’ll give them a ring. Thanks.


Is there just Tescos available for deliveries? I've used ASDA and Morrisons here, and I've also seen a Waitrose knocking around


----------



## Michael12421

If you made it for them they could call it the By You tapestry.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Is there just Tescos available for deliveries? I've used ASDA and Morrisons here, and I've also seen a Waitrose knocking around


We’ve got an Asda, Morrisons and Sainsbury’s. Nowt as posh as Waitrose! Apparently Sainsbury’s weren’t taking new customers but I’ll check again. Think it was because I’ve always shopped at Tesco and there’s a list of things I’ve bought in the last 12 months, makes it a quicker process. Morrison’s are just new at delivering and don’t think it’s happening in Carlisle. I quite like Asda though. I shouldn’t need anything, except bread, for another couple of weeks at least. My neighbour can pick us up a loaf or two. Wish I had a bigger freezer, just got rid of it a year and a half ago and replaced it with a fridge freezer, of course I didn’t know we were going to have a pandemic!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you Kaylz.  Well if that is the theory how is it put into practice?  After all, as has been said so many times on this forum, we are all different. The number of grams of carbohydrate that are affected/covered by one unit of bolus for you may not be the same for me. So how did you find out what your ratio is? Me, it's just trial and error, many trials and almost as many errors.


test and adjust where needed, so a simple way which anyone on insulin could do is start where courses start you, take 1 unit of insulin and have 10g carbs, if you carry on the way you are then it is never going to be right and it will constantly be swinging lows and highs, why anyone would want to continue that way really is beyond me, sorry but it is, I don't beat about the bush


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> test and adjust where needed, so a simple way which anyone on insulin could do is start where courses start you, take 1 unit of insulin and have 10g carbs, if you carry on the way you are then it is never going to be right and it will constantly be swinging lows and highs, why anyone would want to continue that way really is beyond me, sorry but it is, I don't beat about the bush


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


>


Giving up mate, may as well beat my head against a brick wall, patience was never my strong point and certainly isn't just now, tried over and over along with others


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz I think Michael's problems may stem from his basal insulin not suiting him. There is a post today from a new member whose husband is using Toujeo which I think is what Michael is on and they are also experiencing problems with night time hypos and then going high during the day. I think switching to taking the Toujeo in the morning might improve the situation rather than the dose actually being wrong.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  4.8


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 5.4  Yay! That’s come down very well & it IS actually a waking BS. Went to bed just after midnight Levemir of 20 units BS 7.6

I watched a lot of stuff on BBC iPlayer during my very long 2 days & there’s a film that’s still available to watch but, not for much longer “The Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society” that was excellent watching. About the Nazi occupation of The Channel Islands: Guernsey being the smaller of the two; Jersey being the larger island. A very good film & I highly recommend it. Also, watched a lot of Jonathan Creek yesterday: only ever saw the odd episode when it was being shown at the time: primetime Saturday viewing, I believe; missed a lot of good weekend tv over the years as I was always working in the family restaurant ! The only Saturdays I got to watch tv at home then was when I was ill with flu!

It’s a relief to be back to normal now as I actually put on 3 kilos over 2 days as they were both VERY long & I ate 4 meals instead of my usual 2.5: still not a breakfast person most of the time; just half an oatcake & half dose to stop DP rise! I needed the extra energy to delay sleep & stay up longer!

From the looks of this morning’s reading, I have a feeling I’ll need to reduce insulin doses now & go by my meter? & hopping on toes emoji!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gruers

6.4 for me today, have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  12.1 this morning after correcting for a whopping 18.3 during the night!! I have absolutely no idea why that happened for all I know is that my levels have been all over the place for the last fortnight.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.2 again today, where have the fives gone?
Oh well, tea making time soon and a 5k run, that should sort something out!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 

5.7 for me this morning from the wet and warm Cumbria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 this morning. 

*SALTY TEAR* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.1 for me today. Doesn’t seem to make any difference what I eat, numbers are still in the 6’s and more often than not, in the 7’s - quite frustrating as I’ve upped my exercise too. Off to Sainsbury’s in a minute. Had my phone call with shoulder consultant who says from my ultrasound and x-ray that he thinks the calcium in my shoulder has dispersed from my last flare up and that it hopefully will never be that bad again, certainly hope so.
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. If it’s Thursday it must be, ooh, let’s see...more of the same.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce dropped off a few things yesterday, prescription – brand of Perindopril has been changed, 6 boxes of test strips instead of 4 (no idea why), his mission of antibacterial wipes from Lidl wasn’t successful however his mum managed to pick up a 110 pack of Dettol ones (£3!) and Bruce got 2 40 packs at Scotmid of their own brand (Coop) so quite relieved about that as was getting really anxious about having none

Anyways its a 6.1 for me this morning although Libre would have you believe I’m 3.8, it’s due to be changed tomorrow, basal adjustments certainly starting to show, highest pre meal yesterday was 7.5 apposed to 9’s and 10’s I was seeing a few days ago!

Have a nice day folks and stay safe

xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Definitely Thursday @Robin and definitely more of the same.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here...ooo, so close!

@Michael12421 eg my ratios are Breakfast 1:15g and a 1-hour walk (1:12 if I don’t exercise), Lunch 1:15g (must eat at least 45g carb or my insulin won’t work effectively), Dinner 1:17g and post-bolus (otherwise I go low). And if my BG is over 8.3 before a meal, I add a correction dose of 1.

You don’t have to eat a fixed number of times a day. But when you DO eat, try sticking to a system, like mine above, and write everything down. Every few days, check to see if you can see a pattern. Eg if I go low 1 hour after dinner for 3 days in a row, I lower the dose / change the ratio to 1:20g. 
My system is very laid back to say the least, but I don’t have random, sneaky hypos that lay me out, like you do. Don’t try to change everything at once - too stressful! - focus on breakfast, eg, this month. A book that REALLY helped me is Gary Scheiner’s Think Like a Pancreas. A new edition is out on June 10th. He is aType 1 and works with diabetics. He explains how to start. Look for him online.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.0 here. If it’s Thursday it must be, ooh, let’s see...more of the same.



Haha! Feels like that here too @Robin

5.5 for me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and it looks like the fives are well and truly gone, much like the sun. Another 6.3 for me. Forgot to mention, daughter’s wedding now postponed and rebooked for 24th April next year. So far, original registry office, venue, piper, cake maker, photographer, DJ all available, just waiting on a couple of other suppliers to get back to her and touch wood no deposits will be lost. One less thing stressing me out. Only thing is that’s when we had rebooked to go to Arran! Feel we’re destined to never get there! Have a good day, whatever you’re not doing!


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden thank you very much, that is a useful guide and I will try it out starting today.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a sunny one here and a 6.0.

The drugs worked and I went to sleep for a few hours last night and forgot all about my horrible foot, result

Thursday so soon and time to roll some dice to decide when to go for a walk v when to sit in the garden and watch for the sneaky squirrels that creep up to the bench when it’s quiet

Hope you’re doing ok out there


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Morning all and it looks like the fives are well and truly gone, much like the sun. Another 6.3 for me. Forgot to mention, daughter’s wedding now postponed and rebooked for 24th April next year. So far, original registry office, venue, piper, cake maker, photographer, DJ all available, just waiting on a couple of other suppliers to get back to her and touch wood no deposits will be lost. One less thing stressing me out. Only thing is that’s when we had rebooked to go to Arran! Feel we’re destined to never get there! Have a good day, whatever you’re not doing!


Glad she was able to rebook...something to get excited about, again!

Phew @Flower. Nothing worse than pain.


----------



## SB2015

4.4 this morning and a gentle decline through the night.

Glad you got some sleep last night @Flower.
Excellent news about the wedding rebooking @eggyg 

Another sunny day.
Enjoy it


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All a 6.1 for me today.
Seem to have rumbles of thunder around today. Maybe we’ll get some rain to go with it, we need some ! 
Have a good day all


----------



## Bexlee

I’ve just realised it’s my diaversary today!


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> I’ve just realised it’s my diversity today!


Congratulations to you, how many years?


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> Congratulations to you, how many years?



Only 2 years......


----------



## Gruers

My low carbversary yesterday, 1 month and going well 
11 lb lighter


----------



## Michael12421

Toujeo.  Just spent a long time reading everything that I could find on Toujeo.  I have been making a mistake. Whilst the pens in their box must be stored in the refrigerator once they are fitted with a needle to be used they _must not_ be put back but left at room temperature. They can be kept like this for a maximum of 42 days. Timing. Only once a day, which I already knew, but if I want to change from evening to morning such as has been suggested I could not find any information on this. I wonder if I can risk not taking any this evening at 7 pm but start again at 7 am tomorrow morning. Sanofi say that one injection can be effective _for up to _36 hours so, in theory, as my last injection was at 7 pm last night I should be able to get away with not injecting again until 7 am tomorrow morning. I'll try it I think.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to post this morning! 7.8 for me and then a beautifully long walk before it got too hot. 
Tomorrow I’m intending to head east along the canal out to Limehouse and back home through the City. I’ll probably ache fast too much to even contemplate doing that but the intention is there!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 Your doses of Toujeo overlap each day because it lasts up to 36 hours so at the point when you currently inject on an evening you still have some active in your system from the previous injection but probably not enough to keep your levels stable. That combined amount from the stuff in your system and the newly injected insulin is what should keep you steady through the night (or unfortunately not too steady in your case), but if you don't take any tonight you may find that your readings are high tomorrow morning. If it was me, I would inject a half or a third of my usual dose tonight to keep me topped up but not enough to risk a hypo and then maybe only half to 2/3 of the full dose tomorrow morning but keep meter and hypo treatment to hand throughout the day for a few days and avoid strenuous activity until levels have stabilised. Then take the full dose the following morning and thereafter. There will likely be some disruption to your readings for a few days and you would be well advised to test more regularly during that time to see what is happening but hopefully it will cure your night time hypo problems which are what is so concerning at the moment.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.7 which is higher than I like but probably what I deserve! This lockdown is not conducive to carb control for me I’m afraid. I reckon my Hba1c of 38 will be up this year.

Frustrating day yesterday. Took the risk and went into the hospital haematology unit for an urgent blood test 3 weeks ago. Rang yesterday to be told they’d forgotten to include it on the FBC! 
Now I have to risk another surgery visit to repeat it. I had a bit of a meltdown at this gross incompetence I’m afraid!


----------



## Michael12421

I will follow your suggestions. I normally take 15 units of Toujeo in the evening but tonight I will take 8 units. I will follow this up tomorrow morning with 8 more units and on Saturday morning will revert to 15 units. Thank you.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 That sounds like a good plan whilst still erring on the side of caution. Really hope it helps, but I know things might be a bit erratic for a few days due to swapping, so do be prepared for that. 
To be fair, things can't be much worse than the problems you have been facing recently and we will all be a lot happier if the change solves it. I know you are a bit cavalier about the knocks and bangs you have suffered, but any one of those incidents could have proved fatal, so I am really relieved that you are prepared to try this. I know it is out of your comfort zone so I really hope it pays off. 
One of the things I have found most beneficial with managing my diabetes is having the confidence to experiment. Testing more frequently has given me that confidence. Do you have plenty of test strips?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning given the  change that I have made I am 14.2 this morning.  In an hour I will inject the second half of Toujeo, maybe a little more - say 9 units.  I have plenty of test strips. Apart from taking my dogs out I have little else to do that is physical. I was supposed to climb a few ladders today to fix back the chandeliers I had taken down for cleaning but I think that I will give it a miss.


----------



## Lanny

02:43 BS 7.1 a smidge bit over 7 but, still ok.  Had breakfast already & reduced the dose to 16 units of Novorapid & after 04:51 BS 7.5. Well pleased with that! Couldn’t get back to sleep after midnight Levemir: a slight bit of DP there; still don’t need quite so much sleep, not yet anyway!

Just waited until now, a decent ish time when others are awake to post this! Was catching up reading new posts on the forum while waiting!

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- I just remembered my prescription I ordered online late on Friday night, after discharge from A&E forgetting the next day was Saturday, that’s been sitting at the chemist since Monday? Will have to phone my local chemist later, when they’re open, to deliver it to me. Thank goodness that I can get that, now that the initial panic/rush at the start of lockdown has abated a bit & the chemist can keep up with delivering again, when they were swamped beyond their capacity!

I wonder if GP practice gave me anything to test ketones at home, like I asked, but, I’m not panicking about them anymore as my BS levels have come down! If I get something I’ll keep them for later if I need to use them: if I don’t get anything; I’m not too concerned!


----------



## SB2015

3.8 this morning from a gentle decline overnight.  No wonder I couldn’t get back to sleep.

Rain!!!  The first cloudy day in absolutely ages.  I shall still need to water the pots as it will not be enough for them.  Could this be the first evening this month when we eat inside?

Have a good day.


----------



## Gruers

A 7.1 for me today after a 5.4 at bedtime so disappointed but not too bad 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Just now, 06:33 BS 4.1 & had a jelly baby: munching; will have oatcake/s too after JB munched! Need to reduce Levemir doses now too: midnight’s 20 units is obviously too much; will drastically reduce midday’s 36 units to be on the safe side. Will have 18 units at midnight & increase a wee bit at midday 38 units & see how that goes? Of course, plans can go out the window: meter watching today!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.5 this morning   back in the fives!
Amazing really, couldn't sleep as far too hot!!
Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

morning All,  

It's a 5.7 for me this morning and another bit of a shaky body again not sure why but this is starting to happen more and more in the morning's  going to make a telephone appt with Dr. i think as to me my readings look good in the morning's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*5.1* this morning.  Think I'll give my planned walk in the woods a miss this morning. 
It's blowing a gale out there and I don't want a stray branch or worse on my head. 

*TARTY SALE* everybody and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. A band of rain seems to have crossed the country overnight without dropping a single splash on our garden! According to our neighbour's weather station we’ve had less than 2mm this month, and that was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me. Looks like one oatcake would have sufficed last night.

Ah long weekend ahead. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning and definitely time to break out the summer weight duvet. And the bedroom fan. And maybe look into buying aircon. Or a huge ice block. Or employ a gentleman to stand by my bed and gently fan me as I sleep.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.0 for me today after digestive biscuits for a 6.2 last night, strange thing is my Libre was reading well lower yesterday (scan 3.8 and steady, prick 6.2, scan 4.9, prick 8.2) which I wasn't bothered about as it's due to be changed after a nice long hot shower this morning anyway but this morning it was 5.3 and a prick 6 so it seems to have found some life left in it yet! 

Well it was absolutely chucking it down when I got up at 6 but seems to have calmed for now, the rain that is, the wind is still pretty wild, still far too hot though, cant even get cream on my hands at nights or that as it wont soak in as my hands are drenched with sweat even after just drying them! Doesn't help that my mum put the heating on in the afternoon yesterday and then still has something against opening a window, not sure if there's something wrong with me or her though as while I'm sweating like god knows what she was telling me she was just fine! 

Anyways  stay safe and have a nice day
xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here with a 3.1, biscuit time.

No lovely sunshine today for my walk there may well be no walk unless I find some motivation!

Hope you’re all doing ok .


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. Another good day eating wise yesterday, another disappointing reading of 7.8 this morning. Am back to normal weight again. So hot here though overcast - need a jolly good storm really but my dog would not feel the same. Take care everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all my lockdown lovelies. In a good mood today, or should I say better as I’m always in a good mood! A 6.9, but hey, that’ll be the fish and chips. From a shop. At the seaside. Yeah, we got in the car and drove the 23 miles to the coast. Top Rebs or what? It was great, nice and quiet, this is a Victorian seaside town, it’s never busy, there’s nowt there, apart from a chippy, amusements that aren’t open and caravan parks, which also aren’t open. Lovely evening but no sunset unfortunately,  but a very calm and serene sea. The literal calm before the storm. Gonna be a tad windy today, shouldn’t have had those mushy peas. Sorry!  Have a good day and batten down the hatches.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 10.5 after a flipping horrible 3.2 in the early hours - took me 65 carbs to get out of hypo land. Diabetes really hates me at the home but at least I had a nice day yesterday  currently wrapped up in blanked because gastroparesis tummy hates the impact of all those carbs.


----------



## Lanny

Just got my prescription delivered & I did get a box of 50 urine test strips for ketones. I’ll save those for another time when ill. It was a bit disconcerting to see the chemist deliery person no wearing protection gear at all when they wore aprons, masks & gloves! 

Does anyone have an idea at what ketone levels would be in the blood before it would spill over into urine: give me a rough idea of how much is in the blood if ketones show up in my urine?


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I'm not so sure there is a comparison chart as such available for that but you could try googling it, I do know however ketones in urine show what they were like around 4 hours previously as opposed to blood being an on the spot current reading xx


----------



## SB2015

Sorry @Lanny not sure what the exact levels are.

I have on my sick day rules if ketones are > 1.5 ( +/ ++) start to add in extra insulin every 4 hours
If ketones are > 3.0 (+++/ ++++) start to add in extra insulin overly 2 hours.

So I am guessing that at 1.5 things start to cause issues.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421.... How have things been through the day today? Don't worry too much about being a bit high for a few days and just use your quick acting to carefully adjust it with conservative corrections as needed but it will take a few days for your basal levels to settle down with Toujeo being such a long acting insulin. Hope all is well.X


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> So I am guessing that at 1.5 things start to cause issues.


Hmm that's odd as on the stuff I was given when diagnosed anything up to 0.6 blood test was regarded as normal but anything over should be treated xx


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Kaylz & @SB2015 , very useful so, it’s four hours later than blood & if it shows up in urine test it again 4 hours later. Then, add in insulin every 4 hours corresponding to 3rd colour block, 1.5, & every 2 hours corresponding to the 4th colour block, 4. It doesn’t seem as accurate as I thought but, better than nothing!  Up briefly for midnight Levemir 18 units.


----------



## Lanny

04:05 BS 8.7 after reduction in midnight Levemir, I’m ok with that!  Yesterday’s readings before lunch BS 6.8 but, after was a bit high BS 11.7 so, midday Levemir was a bit too little at 36 units but, after that hypo after breakfast yesterday: better that than risk going low the rest of the day; I’ll pop it up a bit to 38 units today. Before dinner was a bit high too BS 8.7 so, added +2 to Novorapid, 14 units instead of 12 & after was 8.9: not too bad!

So, hopefully today from midnight Levemir reduced a bit, 18 units, & midday Levemir at 38 units, also reduced a bit from 40, my BS will be more settled & I won’t worry if it’s a wee bit higher: hopefully settle down to lower readings tomorrow. AB’s are finished: took last one last night; back to taking my regular inhalers again & they are actually having an impact now when they didn’t seem to before!

Boy! It was blowing a gale out there all day yesterday so, we’ve taken off the brunt of it a bit for you lot in GB when you get it next: today, maybe; the wind has gone here now!

An early Good Morning to you all & batten down the hatches!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  9.8 today. Had to make one small corrective dose of NR yesterday - just 2 units - as readings were around 14.  Oh, and yes, I did get both chandeliers back up, got sick of seeing them on the floor.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a rare 5.7 today so I’m well pleased
have a great day guys and stay alert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this Saturday morning.  

*RATTY SEA**L* everybody and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from an overcast and very windy Brighton, will keep the hordes away anyway.  Tested yesterday 2 hours after food and lo and behold a lovely 5, very pleased to see a 5 so thought I would make the effort and test this morning before I lifted my head from my pillow, still 6.5 which is better but not as low as I was hoping - drat it. 
Spent a frustrating day yesterday trying to get hold of my consultants secretary (the urology one from UCLH), totally impossible, I have emailed the hospitals care team and the urology team, tried ringing main switchboard and Westmoreland Street direct - nothing. They want me to go up there for an MRI and TRUS (didn’t even know they did them on women, it says it’s to do with a prostate). I definitely don’t want to have to go to London just for a scan, why can’t I have it down here.  The MDT meeting hasn’t even taken place yet, aaargh somebody give me an answer.
Anyway, whinge over, stay calm and carry on!!
Have a good day one and all, don’t get blown away, thanks for the heads up @Lanny xx


----------



## ColinUK

Head off the pillow and it’s an 8.1 this morning. Give it about an hour and I’ll be comfortably in the 7’s

Seeing all the reports of clouds and winds etc so I’m pleased to report clear blue sky and precisely zero breeze here this morning. I’ve still popped out onto the balcony and given all the pots their morning watering - seems to be about 20lt of water twice a day - and am going to research bottle fed drip irrigation solutions to save me ending up having to water three our more times a day as summer heats up. 
I’ve also realised I would have been better off getting much larger pots but que sera sera.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 

todays was a 6.0 for me and this makes my weekly average of 5.6 which is the lowest weekly average I've had all year


----------



## SueEK

Baz. said:


> Morning All,
> 
> todays was a 6.0 for me and this makes my weekly average of 5.6 which is the lowest weekly average I've had all year


Well done Baz, that’s brilliant


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@Lanny wasn't just you that had the gales yesterday, Scotland did too from  before I got up at 6am, all through the day and still going now, hasn't made it any cooler though   

5.8 for me today after 2 digestive biscuits at bedtime, no idea what happened overnight though as when I was woken by the upstairs neighbours just after 1am I found my 15 hour old sensor lying in bed next to me (crying face) I will put a new one on shortly and cover it straight away as cant have any more issues and I'll have to call it in but wont be until Tuesday now with the bank holiday 

Anyway stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. Looks like I was a half unit out on my guestimate for yesterday's tea. Nice flatfish though.

Wind still gusting here. I hope the queue at the pharmacy isn't too long this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
Windy here too, yesterday @Lanny, tree down across the road to the next town.
 It’s forecast to rain this morning, we are desperate for it for the veg garden, but did it have to choose the one hour of the week when I'm going riding?


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Morning All,
> 
> todays was a 6.0 for me and this makes my weekly average of 5.6 which is the lowest weekly average I've had all year


Do a happy dance @Baz. That’s brilliant!  

Morning all. It was REALLY windy here too @Lanny. Hubby was cementing the patio all day and has a lovely reddish-purple wind/sunburn stripe across his builders’ bum. Just gorgeous!

4.0 for me.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Do a happy dance @Baz. That’s brilliant!
> 
> Morning all. It was REALLY windy here too @Lanny. Hubby was cementing the patio all day and has a lovely reddish-purple sunburn stripe across his builders’ bum. Just gorgeous!
> 
> 4.0 for me.


Now THERE’S a picture in my mind!  Thanks for that!


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> Now THERE’S a picture in my mind!  Thanks for that!


My pleasure!


----------



## Gruers

Baz. said:


> Morning All,
> 
> todays was a 6.0 for me and this makes my weekly average of 5.6 which is the lowest weekly average I've had all year


Great news keep it up


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A disappointing 7.2. Blowing another hoolie here too. We never thought to take the parasol pole down yesterday. Oops! It’s now quite poorly in the shed! Rookie mistake. The birds are having a good swing on the feeders that are still up though. Have a good day. Put some stones in your pockets if you’re venturing out!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Better morning with the weather and another 5.5 this morning.
Some good news on the forum today, well done everyone.
Just back from my 5k run, was a bit cool at first but ok now.
Excitement of the day, possible distant sighting of our grandson! 
Oh, and an Iceland delivery later.

Blessings, Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back a while ago from my morning exercise in the local park. Lots of broken branches around and it was like autumn except the leaves on the ground were green not brown/red.  On the way there, some of the streets had a thin layer of fine sand on them. I wonder if that came all the way from the Sahara?


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.4

I found a Chinese takeaway about 10mins walk away I’ve only lived here 15 years! Always worth walking down a new road. Chinese for tea tonight ooh what a treat.

Quite windy here but not as wild as yesterday. Off for a walk to discover what other hidden gastronomic delights there are locally.

I hope you’re all doing ok out there


----------



## SB2015

Oops. 3.4 this morning.

@Michael12421 each time you mention your chandeliers I think of Only Fools and Horses.  Glad to hear you have cleaned them yourself.
Well done @Baz.  A great result.
I hope you get things sorted @SueEK 
Enjoy your Chinese tonight @Flower 

Hung  the washing out just before breakfast as it was very windy.  Sat down to eat and then watched the windows get spattered with the rain.  Breakfast won over taking it in again.  Now we have sunshine again.  A day inside today I think.

Enjoy whatever you do


----------



## Michael12421

That episode of Only Fools and Horses remains one of my most favourite things to have ever seen.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 4.1 on I`m not sure what to do weather wise, sun, rain, rain, sun what the heck who cares. Been AWOL for a few days not been too good but hopefully on the mend again. Waiting for the crowds to arrive over the Bank Holiday, the public loo`s all closed, chippies all open plus the supermarkets open too.

Well done @Baz great result.

Take care folks and stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> That episode of Only Fools and Horses remains one of my most favourite things to have ever seen.


Only Fools and Horses is one of life’s greatest pleasures.


----------



## Kaylz

Just a wee update, called Abbott on the off chance and turns out they are open on a Saturday so just over 5 minutes on the phone and a replacement was issued, again they aren't interested in having the "faulty" one back xx


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Have given over trying to get any blood out.  Also I never go below 9 or 10 at the minute and I am burning up every so often. My friend said aren't you frightened you have the virus and I would be if not convinced I'd already had it. I think it's the type 2.  It's caught up with me.


----------



## Lanny

04:52 BS 6.6  Much better! Yesterday went more or less to plan with the reduced doses & only a bit high BS 10.1 after both lunch & dinner. Don’t you just love it when things go according to plan?

The birdies are happily chirping away outside my bedroom window & it’s nice & calm again after another windy day yesterday! Quite chilly, in comparison, yesterday I thought & had the heater on at 17c then, 18c: possibly because I’m still not quite 100% yet; felt the chill a bit more!

I forgot that Monday’s a bank holiday so, it’s just as well that I remembered the prescription, just in time, on Friday as I’m down to my last Levemir pen yesterday & it would have been dicey that it would have lasted till Tuesday! 

I have an asda delivery quite late ish today 17:00 to 18:00 & will maybe put off batch cooking until tomorrow?

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful, Easy, Lazy Sunday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.6 today. Nothing of any note to add other than the wind has dropped and it’s warm and sunny, expect we will have a hosepipe ban soon. Enjoy your day x


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  it's a 6.9 here for me today , hope you have the best day possible


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.1 for me. Hope you are having a nice (if blustery!) BH weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

All Bruce came with yesterday was a loaf and some king prawns, Lidl still don’t have antibacterial wipes and no peanut butter either!  his mum dropped off kit kats at his for me though, might just get him to bring them up tomorrow

Anyways its a 6.5 for me before breakfast due to 2 glucose chews for a 6am 3.9  wind seems to have gone today but kept me up most of the night again

Stay safe and have a nice day if you can
xx


----------



## Gruers

A 6.4 for me this morning having gone to bed at 8.4 (a reverse DP?)
I had a shish kebab and salad for dinner, is Pitta Bread that bad ?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. A  truly disconcerting not to mention scary day yesterday. Woke to a 9.8 so didn't have to eat any breakfast.
Was feeling a little bit hungry at 1 pm so took a reading and it was 13.7. 6 units of NR and a small sandwich. Prepard a small bowl of pasta for dinner, my reading was 17.4 so had 12 units of NR and ate at 7 pm.  By 8 pm was feeling very unwell, my reading was 1.5!!  Ate a Magdalena with 2 tablespoons of honey. which in half an hour produced a reading of 3.1.  It was by now way past my bedtime but although very tired I decided to stay awake. At 9.15 I was 5.2. Decided that it was not high enough to go to bed on so had 2 chocolate digestives and then went to bed.  This morning I was 17.4!  I injected my 15 units of Toujeo and had no breakfast. I also gave myself 3 units of NR as a corrective dose. I don't know how long it takes for my body to adjust to changing my basal from evening to morning but even so I am increasigly worried about this state of affairs.


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> is Pitta Bread that bad ?


Any bread can be assumed as "bad" xx


----------



## Bloden

Oh dear @Michael12421.  I used to dread my endo saying “change your basal time” - it always ended in tears and I always ended up going back to the original time. Why did you change it? I can’t remember now. Hope it settles down ASAP.

Morning all. 7.1 here. I blame the wind.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Definitely going to brave the recycling centre this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Feeling a bit stiff after riding yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Why did you change it? I can’t remember now.


because 1 person suggested that may be the issue with the constant hypo's rather than conducting a proper basal and bolus test xx


----------



## Michael12421

With the problems I have been having of late it was suggested to me by another member here. I decided to give it a go as I do listen to the advice given to me on here, well, most of it.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.  5.5 this morning.   

Glad you are feeling a bit better @KARNAK, and I hope you start to feel better soon @Ditto 
You certainly had a yo-yo day yesterday @Michael12421. I know that people said it would take a while to do the change over of timing for your background but this must be very unsettling.

I had forgotten it was a BH weekend, but then that makes little difference for us at present.
Looking forward to another day in the attic sewing, as it is looking cold and blustery outside


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.8. Not quite so windy but still rattled the old sash windows through the night. A damp start to the day, apart from a full English very shortly, no other plans for the day. I also keep forgetting it’s a Bank Holiday weekend. No blockbuster films on the telly to even look forward to.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. After a rollercoaster fortnight very, very pleased to wake up with a 6.7 this morning.  It didn’t go above 8.8 all night


----------



## Bexlee

Morning everyone 6.1 today.
It’s bank holiday - makes no real difference !!

......but it is also 1/2 term which means 5 days of not setting and checking and marking online work or chasing children to do said work or phoning children (after lunch as they’re in bed in a morning ) to check they’re ok with everything they need to do or just to have a general chat.....what will I do all week?! Probably plan work for the week after to get a little bit ahead! 

Have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421

Sorry to hear you had a rough time yesterday. What you have to bear in mind is that you were having low readings through the night before where you were injuring yourself, so at least having a low during the day/evening, you should be a little more alert to deal with it. I am concerned that it got to 1.5 before you picked it up. I did recommend you test more frequently during this period and that is particularly important if you are doing corrections, so test every hour or two hours   not just the usual before meal and bedtime readings and be very conscious of regularly assessing yourself for hypo symptoms.... think to yourself, "do I feel alright" maybe every hour rather than waiting until you notice you feel "very unwell". I also advised you to take things easy and yet you put those chandeliers back up!

With hindsight (isn't it an incredibly frustrating thing), the 12 units of NR was obviously a bit too heavy handed particularly so close to bedtime and with just a "small bowl of pasta", which can be slow to digest so the NR kicked in before the glucose from it hit your blood stream and the two digestives last night where clearly not needed but totally understandable with the bad night time hypos you were having. 
It will take time to learn how your body responds to the new regime and hopefully develop confidence that perhaps the evening reading doesn't have to be as high as it used to be because that basal insulin is not going to kick in hard during the night like it was.
Hopefully things will settle down more today as your body gets used to the new regime, but do be conservative with corrections. Maybe use just half what you think you need and see how that goes.


----------



## Michael12421

Thanks Barbara, I am testing very regularly so much so that I need to go to the pharmacy tomorrow for more strips.
I'll keep at it.


----------



## Michael12421

Actually I stll don't understand basal.  I thought that it was a 'background' insulin and that it maintained existing levels without necessarily affecting the carbohydrates of food intake.
As for putting up the chandeliers my thinking was that some physical activity would help bring the high readings down.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 I edited the above post whilst you were reading it. You might want to reread for better context. The important thing is to see what you can learn from each episode like this and adjust your response, for example, to the high readings, by being more conservative with the corrections.... ie using less and see how it goes. It may have been prudent to give yourself a small correction a few hours before dinner if your readings were already high.  

Pleased to hear that you are testing more frequently.

Yes the idea of basal insulin is to keep your levels steady without taking into account any food that you eat. The problem is that unlike your previous insulin, this one does not seem to be keeping you steady and was causing you hypos in the night. That may be because your basal requirements during the night are less than during the day. With you injecting on an evening that new basal insulin joining what was already in your system may have been dropping you lower as it started to kick in and causing those hypos. Changing the time of the injection is hopefully going to mean that the new insulin filters in with the insulin already in your body to produce a slight increase in insulin activity during the day when you need more anyway. 
I guess me saying that it kicks in is misleading, but all insulin has a profile of activity. It starts when you inject it and gradually builds to a steady release over 36 hours I believe with Toujeo but if it is holding you steady and then you inject some more within that 36 hour period as you need to do to keep it topped up, it seems logical to me that there will be a slight rise in activity as the two overlap and this together with a possible decreased output of glucose from your liver during the night, may well have been causing your night time hypos.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Actually I stll don't understand basal.  I thought that it was a 'background' insulin and that it maintained existing levels without necessarily affecting the carbohydrates of food intake.
> As for putting up the chandeliers my thinking was that some physical activity would help bring the high readings down.


The job of basal is to deal with the trickle of glucose that your liver puts out 24/7, to keep your brain and other vital organs ticking over. The problem is, that basal has been designed to trickle out the same amount of insulin slowly over the 24hours, assuming that our liver is doing the same. But many people find that their liver hasn’t read the instructions! So you get fluctuations where your liver isn’t quite trickling as much out, which seems to happen with me once my head hits the pillow. Then it gears up for the morning by giving a boost, which my basal can’t keep up with.
The most you can hope for, is finding the ‘best fit', where your basal fits in with your life and background glucose as best as it can.
,


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz and @Bloden

The reason I suggested that Michael change the time of his basal insulin is that he has mentioned before that he usually only eats once a day in the evening so if his daytime readings are normally ok but he is often suffering night time hypos some of which are so severe that he is injuring himself, then it seemed logical to change the time he takes his basal to see if that will improve the situation, which is perhaps caused by a lower basal requirement through the night but a slightly increased basal activity due to injecting at night. I understand that ordinarily basal testing would be the thing to do, but since he normally only eats once a day I am not sure how helpful it would be. I did not discourage him from basal testing, but had suggested this change some time ago and he was reluctant to change, so I left it at that. Someone else posted recently about their husband having problems with this basal insulin also causing night time hypos but daytime were steady and I suggested this change and cross linked Michael into that post, requesting that they post results either good or bad ,as I knew Michael was reluctant to change, but it seems that he took it upon himself to give it a go as a result of the link to that post.
He lives in rural Spain and does not have access to the support of a diabetes clinic and this basal insulin Toujeo was a change which does not seem to have suited him but he has no option of returning to his old basal insulin which he was happy with (the change I believe was a logistics issue not a problem with his previous insulin), so it is a question of trying to help him find the best fit for him with the Toujeo, in less than ideal circumstances.


----------



## Michael12421

You have summed it up perfectly.  I was fine with Lantus but the health authority changed it to Toujeo, without any consultation with me  because of costs. Some would believe that I am intransigent, but no, I need to give careful thought to changes but do so if necessary. This is one of those times.


----------



## Gruers

I’m glad I’m not on insulin it seems very complicated I don’t know how you all cope with it 
good luck guys


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 I totally understand your reluctance to change it and I didn't want to push you because only you know your full circumstances and you don't have the support systems that we have with our diabetes clinics and nurses and I am well aware that I am a relatively inexperienced person giving you advice over the internet based on what I would do in your situation, so none of it is ideal but I can't continue to read your accounts of night time hypos and nasty injuries like gashing your arms and legs and head whilst hypo and knocking 3 teeth out, without wanting to help in some way. 

I really only tagged you into that other post for your information and if there was feedback on how they had got on with it, then it might be helpful to your decision making process. 
I cannot guarantee that changing your injection time will work but it seems to me that it might and that you don't have a lot to lose, the way things were, other than some unstable readings for a few days and you were already dealing with unstable night time readings anyway.

Really hoping that things have settled down more by tomorrow but go steady with the Novo Rapid corrections. A few high readings won't do you any harm but those low readings can. There is no reason why corrections have to be done at mealtimes. They can be done anytime throughout the day and you don't need to eat something just because you are injecting NovoRapid ... Just don't inject some and then 2 hours later if it hasn't come down, inject some more. Give it time to work and if you don't come down into range in 4-5 hrs then give it a bit more. So if you wake up in the morning and it is 14 and you wouldn't normally have breakfast, just inject 3 units of NR and see what your reading is at lunchtime. If you are still high, say at 9 then inject another correction unit. If you are going to have some lunch, then add that unit to whatever you need to cover your lunch but if you are not going to have lunch, just give yourself 1 unit. Hopefully by the evening you will me somewhere near in range and not need any corrections. 
In some respects correcting away from meal times/food is better because there is less chance of making a big mistake. Do keep a log of when you have taken a reading, what it was and how much insulin you injected (if any) so that you don't inject too frequently. Obviously this is only for the few days that you are unstable during the changeover.

I get the impression from your posts that perhaps you think you can only do corrections at meal times or you need to eat something when you inject NovoRapid, but you can inject a corrective dose at any time of day without food if your BG is high providing you take into consideration any NovoRapid that might still be in your system from a previous injection within the past 5 hours, since that it the time it lasts.

Hope that makes sense and if it doesn't then please ask and I will try to explain it better. 
It is so difficult to figure out what people know and what they don't know and to assume everyone follows a "normal" routine of 3 meals a day etc or checks their BG morning noon and night even if they don't eat 3 meals a day. I currently test about 10 times a day to figure out what my levels are doing, especially if I eat something different.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks a 4.0 for me this morning. Very late but the sun is shining and the tan is getting tannier. Hope you are all well this evening and you have a pleasant night, Greek is on the menu tonight, efcharisto.

Take care stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a 4.0 for me this morning. Very late but the sun is shining and the tan is getting tannier. Hope you are all well this evening and you have a pleasant night, Greek is on the menu tonight, efcharisto.
> 
> Take care stay safe.


We’ve had Greek too. Yamas!


----------



## Lanny

04:15 BS 6.7  About the same as yesterday!

Had another new bread, substitute, that I’ve never tried before Hovis 7 seeds even tastier than asda super seeded but, just a bit more carbs per slice 19g as opposed to 17g respectively: not much difference between the two really but, Hovis has the slight edge!  Will be batch cooking today slow cooked chicken casserole & chicken & vegetable soup for the freezer, in the main, with some portions in the fridge! & sweating over the stove emoji! NOT that I really do that: my sister always said I cook in the style of Nigella Lawson; minimalist preparation & don’t mind longer cooking times hence, the slow cooker! Definitely NOT the frantic, everything squeezed into a tight space of time, exhausting 30/15 minutes meals of Jamie Oliver!

There’s not really much going on & I’m definitely feetling a bit blah & stir crazy!

BUT, this week there’s another golf clash tournament which I try my best to get into the final & finish as best I can?  This month’s highlighted player has REALLY made me count my blessings, though! He’s a C4 quadriplegic who’s paralysed from the shoulders down. He’s been playing for 2 years with a mouthstick held in his mouth & using iPhone‘s assistive touch technology to zoom the screen around, as he can’t move his phone, lines up his shots & lets the ball go by swiping the screen with a mouthstick! AMAZING! And he’s VERY competitive being in a clan in the champions 100 League: the top 100 clans in the world; that sits above all 12 divisions below it with 1000’s of clans in each division! & clapping hands emoji!

The birdies are having a right o chorus outside my bedroom window & all the chicks have flown the nest now!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day on this Bank Holiday Monday!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today  Looking bright and sunny out there


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housey housey - yes 5.2.  

Back to early morning sunshine.

*STYLE A RAT* everyone and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your Housey housey! Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Yesterday was another crazy day but woke th[s morning to a 3.0


----------



## Baz.

Morning Everybody ,

It's a 5.8 this morning for me


----------



## SueEK

Beautiful sunshine, not even a breeze today, lovely weather for our street party. Looking forward to it, the last one was such fun and thankfully everyone is like-minded with the social distancing apart from one chap who has dementia so we all have to gently remind him all the time. 
7 for me today, still miles away from an HS but congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on yours. Hope your golfing tournament goes well @Lanny and as you say we must be grateful for what we do have, there are others with far more problems.
Have a good day one and all and stay safe x


----------



## Gruers

A happy 5.6 for me today 
have a great day everyone and stay alert


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well had a call from a guy last night that brightened my evening, he ran the Salvation Army charity shop when me and mum volunteered there (he’s a youngish lad like in his 30’s) and when he left to change to Cancer Research shop in a different town he wanted to keep in touch, well he was drunk as a skunk last night and decided to phone, we usually just text or message on Snapchat, was in stitches the whole half hour! Lol

Bruce is away back to work today, involving buses etc but he has gloves, masks and snoods etc and has hand gel on the way so I’m confident and hopeful he and we will be ok

 Anyways its a 5.8 for me today, again didn't sleep great, that futon mattress is so uncomfortable, I had a look at beds yesterday but they are more than a months money for me!  uncomfortable it will have to stay 

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Northerner 6 on the dot for me.

I now have a full set of emptied garden waste bags so I can start filling them up again today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning, a woeful 7.4 for me. I’m blaming Tesco, they sent G&B 70% instead of 85%, and even though I know I shouldn’t have eaten half a bar of it, I did. I think I acted “ responsibly, legally and with integrity” and didn’t expect such a backlash when the consequences caught up with me. .
On another note, the Bank Holiday weather is set to be glorious, I hope you all have a lovely day and I know you will all “ Stay Alert, Contain the Virus and Save Lives”.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and snap @Northerner 6 on the dot for me.
> 
> I now have a full set of emptied garden waste bags so I can start filling them up again today.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


We’ve booked a slot for Saturday at our local tip - can’t wait to get rid of the pile of c**p we’ve accumulated in lockdown.   Enjoy refilling those bags @khskel.


Morning all. 5.8 here.

Going to take on our big cupboard today, see if it could be better organized. Wish me luck!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 on the Libre, seems a popular number this morning. Put the sensor on yesterday just before a long walk, and it seemed OK, but yesterday evening it was reading constantly 3mml below my meter. Never had one do that before, though I know others have. Diagnosed dehydration and had another cup of tea, and it seemed to be closing the gap by bedtime, then this morning it’s nearly spot on. (meter was 6.2, but Libre had a slanting upwards arrow)


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0 for me which seems popular

Good cupboard tidying luck @Bloden ,are you adopting the pull everything out in a great big heap strategy then shove it all back in later?

Beautiful sunny morning here so I’m off for a walk with some upbeat tunes in my headphones.

Have a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
I don't believe it...
6.0 on the nose (finger) for me also!
Very popular number it seems today.
Is it the new 5.2?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this morning. The day usually start well and then those biscuits start shouting at me when I have a cup of coffee.

Off for a longer walk today.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 on the Libre, seems a popular number this morning. Put the sensor on yesterday just before a long walk, and it seemed OK, but yesterday evening it was reading constantly 3mml below my meter. Never had one do that before, though I know others have. Diagnosed dehydration and had another cup of tea, and it seemed to be closing the gap by bedtime, then this morning it’s nearly spot on. (meter was 6.2, but Libre had a slanting upwards arrow)



A gap in values between Libre and BG is always a reminder for me to drink some more water.
A dehydration meter as well as glucose!!


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> I don't believe it...
> 6.0 on the nose (finger) for me also!
> Very popular number it seems today.
> Is it the new 5.2?
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Perhaps we should make it the Lockdown House Special 

Congrats on your more conventional HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Good cupboard tidying luck @Bloden ,are you adopting the pull everything out in a great big heap strategy then shove it all back in later?


Yes, that’s it! I’ve postponed the cupboard-bothering however for a spot of hedge-trashing cos the sun’s come out. Enjoy your tunes.


----------



## SueEK

OMG I should be ashamed - have just finished sorting out my wardrobes and have 5 bags of clothes going to charity that no longer fit, why did I have so many? I’m not good at throwing clothes away but they are never going to fit again. Have loads of designer dresses (bought from EBay, not new) so someone should be happy with them.  If nothing else this lockdown will give us more space indoors


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> OMG I should be ashamed - have just finished sorting out my wardrobes and have 5 bags of clothes going to charity that no longer fit, why did I have so many? I’m not good at throwing clothes away but they are never going to fit again. Have loads of designer dresses (bought from EBay, not new) so someone should be happy with them.  If nothing else this lockdown will give us more space indoors


are your charity shops open yet? xx


----------



## SueEK

No but on our local Facebook group someone is collecting for a local charity when it’s all over, they obviously know that people are having a turn out. Hope they have a large storage area as loads of people replying.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> No but on our local Facebook group someone is collecting for a local charity when it’s all over, they obviously know that people are having a turn out. Hope they have a large storage area as loads of people replying.


didn't know you were the Facebook sort lol xx


----------



## SueEK

I use it for renting my caravan out. Loads of things you have to avoid on it but it is useful for what I need it for x


----------



## Amigo

A 5.9 for me, same as yesterday. Not sure how as a friend dropped me off me some lovely home made fruit pie yesterday which just called to me with too much persuasion!

A sunny bank holiday Monday stuck in again. Just wish this lock down would end but the shielding advice is another 3 weeks minimum and probably longer


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Amigo said:


> A sunny bank holiday Monday stuck in again. Just wish this lock down would end but the shielding advice is another 3 weeks minimum and probably longer



Ah that‘s really tough @Amigo. Do you have any outdoor space or a garden you can use? Or is that too risky or difficult for you?


----------



## Amigo

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah that‘s really tough @Amigo. Do you have any outdoor space or a garden you can use? Or is that too risky or difficult for you?



I do have a garden everydays but ironically I can’t have too much sun on the cancer treatment I’m on so I don’t really sit out but I’m fortunate to have enough space around me. Some people must feel so hemmed in shielding in cramped accommodation.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks on a glorious day 7.1 had a bad hypo night so pigged out on JB`s, 3 pasties and a cornetto, (not) but wish. Been over to the beach this morning nearly went in for a swim but the tide was so far out I would have to self isolate and I don`t speak French. Just come in to check that my feet haven`t got trench foot or they have just gone overly brown or a darker shade of black and of course to post to you wonderful people.

Another HS @MeeTooTeeTwo well done.

Hope you enjoyed your Greeky evening @eggyg? 

I bagged up a load of unfitting clothes @SueEK, only trouble was I was wearing them.

Take care @Amigo thinking of you {{{HUGS}}}.

Speak with you all later folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Over 9 again, consistently high these days, not good, can't keep to the low carb. Stay safe all.


----------



## Lanny

05:13 BS 9.0  So, so smile! To be expected really!

Yesterday being a Bank Holiday I was in a bit of a panic for a while there & considered calling “Doctor on Call” as nobody there at the Health Centre! After all the batch cooking in the morning I had a doze, as I’m still easily tired & a bit short of breath just before 10:00. Woke up choking, coughing with lots of phlegm in a full blown asthma attack! I implemented my asthma attack plan & had 10 puffs of Ventolin & it barely gave me any relief as I was still struggling to breathe. So, I waited about 7 minutes, suppose to be 15, & 10 puffs of Ventolin again. This time I was almost there & leaned back on my pillow in relief! Took about another 10/15 minutes before my breathing eased & my heart rate to calm down! It was about another half hour for my throat & sinuses to clear a bit as they had become really bunged up while I was horizontal in bed asleep! I can tell you I ALMOST did call DOC but, decided to try the 2nd lot of Ventolin & see as I REALLY didn’t want to go into A&E again!

It was just past midday so, tested 12:03 BS 12.7 had my meds & added +2 correction to Novorapid & ate lunch. My after lunch reading was still high BS 12.3 & dinner was only a bit better: before BS 10.9 & after 10.3! I forgot to test when I had midnight Levemir & I’m not really surprised I woke this morning still a bit high after all the inhalers I had yesterday! I took both inhalers, Clenil & Ventolin just before bed, after dinner, & ended up taking 4 puffs of each. I made another small change in my routine again & taken allergy tablet when I got up this morning as it was already too late yesterday by midday, with my other meds, & my sinuses were bunged up: being horizontal on the pillow exacerbated everything!

Anyways, an early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:-Did my qualifying round just before bed last night & already know I qualified on -12 for 9 holes as I’m still in 5th place with only 4 to finish: top 10 make it out of 20; round finishes at 07:45 & official results at 08:00!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I woke up to a 5.2. After all that has been going on recently this has perked me up.


----------



## Lanny

Glad things are settling for you & well done on the HS @Michael12421


----------



## Gruers

A sad 7.3 today


----------



## Baz.

Morning all.

It's a 6.3 for me this morning and the shakes are back  lol


----------



## YMFB

6.95 is my seven day waking average, a high of 7.7 and a low of 6.2. 

generally I’m pleased but I had one bedtime reading of 15.1that was completely out of sync with the whole of Mays results which are less than 10, and mostly less than 7.

back to work after the BH weekend


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congrats @Michael12421 on your HS!
Not so for me with a 6.1...
@Lanny you are really going through it but staying positive, well done for that and hope all settles down soon.
Shaping up to do the vacuuming later before another day in paradise.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, think my libre is still reading a shade low.
Am expecting a phone call from the diabetes hospital clinic this morning. I asked for a referral last November, and after months of pestering my surgery nurse, she managed to do one in February. So then the soonest appointment was end of May, and of course it was cancelled as soon as Covid reared it’s ugly head. So I got a phone call out of the blue from a DSN at the hospital on Friday, saying they were doing telephone clinics and asking if I wanted to be rung by a doctor. This is all in pursuit of getting my Libre prescribed, so we shall see!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.0 for me this morning

Stay safe and enjoy your day my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 2.6 for me although it didn't feel like 2.6 and sure enough other side of the room scan was sensor unavailable. fingerprick 5.5 and sensor sprang to life with a 6.5 just when I thought it had died a day early.

Any way it's another day at the office so have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

5.4 this morning.

Good to hear you have your appointment coming @Robin .  
Congrats on the Hs @Michael12421 .  Nice one after the wobbles with the change in basal insulin
I hope you have a better day today @Lanny.

Another sunny day with a walk planned, as well as a socially distanced meet up, in a remote place.

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.5 here.

Yay, a HS @Michael12421!

Phew @Lanny. That was a stressful read. Hope you’re feeling ok now.

Good luck @Robin.


----------



## Lanny

Should have made the change MUCH earlier: bunged up sinuses are more of a problem since taking blood pressure meds; can’t take decongestant of any kind not even Vicks nose inhaler! Can only take an allergy pill that sometimes just doesn’t seem enough! I once forgot shortly after being put on BP meds & used a Vicks nose inhaler: my heart rate was high all day & my chest felt uncomfortably tight; thank goodness I didn’t take Sudafed!  I then, chucked out all of my Vicks & never used any again: a few years ago now! I just got into a routine of taking ALL my meds at the same time but, have had to take the metaformin normal release tablets separately now anyway twice a day so, what’s one more little change? I need to try my best to keep my sinuses as clear as I can starting from when I get up!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A sort of average 6.7. A bit later today as got distracted by a greenfinch and his baby feeding just outside my patio doors. Green finches aren’t regular to us but this one has been visiting for a few days but from a distance. Hopefully got some good shots of him through the window. Then Mr Eggy’s phone rang at 8am!  Car insurance company, we have a claim in as we have a massive crack on the glass roof. Don’t know how it’s happened. Stone chip or jealous passerby ( it is a rather nice car) but needs sorted before the whole lot caves in. Then it was time for brekkie and there you go. Well done @Michael12421 on a HS, phew @Lanny dont know who I worry about more, you or @KARNAK.  Good luck with your quest @Robin. We’re going for a walk into town to stare wistfully into my hairdressers window!


----------



## Flower

Morning all 3.7 today.

I hope your clinic appointment is useful @Robin and enables you to get a Libre prescription.

Lovely HS work @Michael12421 Good to hear you’re feeling a bit better @Lanny

Cloudy here today, hamster wheel walk day 70 something!

Hope you’re all doing ok out there


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops! Forgot to post my* 5.3 *reading before going out for my early morning walkout (definitely not workout) .
Must be getting old. 
Beautiful sunny skies after all that wind.
*REAL TASTY *and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 4.8, which is just an excuse for a biccie while I type this. I’ve got a diabetes consultant appointment at 10.00, though that’s a phone appointment. Like Robin, I intended this appointment to be a plea, but not for sensors, for a pump. Trouble is, I can’t turn on my doe eyed helpless charm on over the phone. Mind you, I haven’t tried that tactic since before I got married

I could actually afford to self fund, but I don’t see why I should. I won’t tell that to the consultant, mind. I may be getting old, but I’m not daft. Or not completely, just yet.

I watched Cummings yesterday. I thought before he spoke he was either going to resign, or, if not, at least apologise and show a bit of contrition. He didn’t. Definitely not a gentleman. He even said they drove to Castle Barnard so he could check whether his eyesight was good enough for the long drive home. That gives the lie to everything he said. I used to be a magistrate, so I’ve heard one or two far fetched excuses in my time, but nothing quite as unbelievable as that. 

Speaking of gentlemen, they say you can spot one because they wear braces rather than use a belt. True enough, I do. Nearly caught out yesterday, mind, I under Creonned a curry on Sunday night, so I was a tad squitty yesterday. Braces are not ideal if you need to whip off the breeks ASAP, so there were a couple of close calls, especially for the Libre sensor. Haven’t needed to whip off off the breeks that quick since before I was married, either.

Have a good day folks, I’ll let you know how I get on with this lady diabetologist. Should be fun.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I’ve got a diabetes consultant appointment at 10.00, though that’s a phone appointment


You got a time! I got a 'sometime on Tuesday morning' presumably when the consultant has fed the cat, organised the kids online schoolwork, fired up his laptop etc...
Good luck with the pleading!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today, on the occasion of my 12-year Diaversary


----------



## Bexlee

Happy diaversary @Northerner

Congrats on HS @Michael12421

How did you get on @mikeyB ?

@Kaylz have you any way of puting a thin piece of hardboard / chipboard under mattress to give it a bit of extra support and make it more comfortable? We did that with a futon once worked quite well.

Hope everyone else is having a good day, lovely weather - I’m a ‘red head’ and burn super easy so I’m watching the husband finish his garden project from the patio windows!!!! I provide water and a snack every now and again......and instructions !!!!

6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Happy diaversary @Northerner!


----------



## mikeyB

Just an addendum to this morning's post. The phone consultation went well, it was on speakerphone at the other end so the DSN could join in. The consultant insisted I stopped using using needles several times, so is letting the surgery know that I use MyLife Penfine needles, amd has to prescribe them. I know from experience they don't want to, which is why I buy them. She also insisted I get my sensors on prescription, which is a pain, I normally order 6 at a time and save NHS money because I can easily afford to.

Discussing my current situation she hadn't heard of PLS, which is hardly surprising, but i explained how it affected my diabetic control. Because any exertion makes me wrecked the next day, I often sleep for long hours - my record is waking at 12.45, so my morning Levemir is ultra late. And when I take it, it means my next injection should be 12 hours later. I did say this would be sorted if I had a pump, and rather to my surprise she agreed, but that will have to wait for the next appointment in four months, hoping that that would be face to face. How likely that is is up in the air at the moment, with Boris threatening to allow shops to reopen shops, car showrooms and such when the virus is still wending its way around the country. Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland won't be doing that, even though the per capita death rate in Scotland is less than a third of England's. They are guided by the science, not by the liar who guides Boris.


----------



## KARNAK

I`m so sorry @mikeyB I was one of the idiots that voted Boris in, a true blue and always have been. My parents where red from day one and most of the family, but me being a rebel decided bollocks this I want to make money and did and still do. Can`t go with Boris on this issue and can`t go with Matt Hancock or Dominic I hope he gets his up and Cummings

So It was a was a well deserved 9.8 this morning with a 4.4 after a correction dose. I think it was a correction but dose definitely, had to go to Dr`s this afternoon apparently I have a stone in my right saliva duct, more tablets AB`s and some treatment for getting the dry mouth wetter.

Well done @Michael12421 see it does work sometimes, thank Barbara and the rest of the forum.

Thanks to @eggyg and everyone else who cares, sorry @Lanny your going through so much grief at the moment, {{{HUGS}}}.

No I haven`t forgotten Alans Diaversary @Northerner deserves our respect.

Got a few other posts to make but you are all in my thoughts, take care stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> @Kaylz have you any way of puting a thin piece of hardboard / chipboard under mattress to give it a bit of extra support and make it more comfortable? We did that with a futon once worked quite well.


It's a weird one, I've a sofa bed kind of thing but it was too low for my liking so shoved the old futon mattress on top of it, I really wish I could just afford a proper bed as it isn't comfortable at all and been sleeping on it for years which they aren't really made for, only occasional use but I'll just have to put up with it unfortunately
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Logged a 7.1 this morning. And the peak for today post eating has been.... 7.3!


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> on the occasion of my 12-year Diaversary



12 years gone so soon @Northerner ? I wish you a very Happy Diaversary, watch out for those teenage years!


----------



## YMFB

I know this is the seven day waking BG average thread, but all my readings, April average was 9.76, May is 6.55.

This has been achieved by increasing my insulin to 16 units on May 3rd, eating significantly less carbs, tips from this forum and 276 miles on my bicycle.

thanks to you for helping.


----------



## SB2015

I hope that you had a good Diaversary @Northerner 
Congratulations.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Glorious outside and gearing up for my 5k run. 
A 5.8 for me today and then a bit of creative craft making a stained glass insert for the summerhouse window... whatever next!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I haven't been taking waking readings because I've been low on test strips but I've had a new tub so I thought I'd give it a go this week.  In the past I tend to have a highish morning reading which goes down after eating breakfast and looks like nothing's changed there.

This morning - 7.2


----------



## Gruers

A happy 5.5 today after a roller coaster day yesterday when it went up to 11 and then down to 7.1 confusing thing this diabetes


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 at 5.45. DP rearing her ugly head this morning.  8 units of bolus and one hour later 7.4! It’ll be sorted by lunch time, I hope. Another glorious day promised. A trip up to daughter number 1s workplace to pick up a pre ordered 20kg bag of bird seed and some suet blocks. She works in a animal food store! Then on to a garden centre!  If the car park is chocca we’ll turn round. I just want a hanging basket, they’re displayed outside but you have to go inside the tiny shop to pay. Unless they have something different in place ie WiFi enabled card machine outside. That’s what I would do. Hope you all have a sunny day too.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all 
6.8 for me today


----------



## Baz.

morning all,
6.6 reading for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this morning for me.  
Two items on today's agenda: re-cycle day & Tesco home delivery. 
What exciting times we live in!  

*STAY LATER* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Sorry forgot to post yesterday for you @Northerner - Happy Diaversary xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, that’ll be the huge lump of cheese before bed.

I got my morning telephone consultation yesterday, but not til 7.30pm!
Waited all morning, nothing, left a polite message of enquiry mid afternoon, got a flustered apologetic doctor at 7pm saying she was just going into the daily meeting, but would ring me in half an hour!

So, another hoop jumped through in my quest for the Libre (there have been several at my surgery just to get this far). She thinks it’s a good idea and can see it's sorted out my night time hypos, but she has to put forward to 'the committee' and make out the case to them! So, yet another hoop to get through, but at least I’m still jumping!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Last night I had  large bowl of Vichysoisse and a chunk of rustico bread with butter and still only woke to a 2.7.  Puzzling.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a look at the Tesco website yesterday, seems my oats are back on offer at 2 boxes for £3, wonder if Bruce's mum would pick some up for me next time she's there? lol, after all I will be opening my last box today or tomorrow, Bruce might have to keep them at his until I need them though as I'm having trouble with storing things   

Anyway 4.3 at 6am so had a glucose chew and was 4.8 about 40 minutes later when I tested for breakfast, I did have biscuit last night for a 6.5 so will have to keep a close eye on things 

Bad day OCD wise yesterday, spent most of the day washing my hands and had skin peeling off my fingers, hopefully todays a better day on that front although I doubt it as mums away out to Scotmid in a short while, I get stressed to the max when stuff is coming in 

Anyway stay safe and have a nice day if possible, much duller and cooler here today so think my mums brave in wanting to hang her bedding out, she isn't the quickest if it starts raining and we do have stairs to manoeuvre as well
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Sensor change day again. That seems to have come round quickly.

The home office will be open shortly. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

First off, I have to say I’m feeling much better today!  Had to say that first as without it said first you might worry, as I did to begin with, at my next bit!

I had a very short day yesterday & only just stayed up for midday Levemir before giving up & went back to bed. I slept for over 12 hours up to a max of 15 hours, don’t know how long it took me to fall asleep as it wasn’t straight away, & woke at 03:00 BS 15.3.Then, I thought why didn’t midnight alarm wake me: iPhone battery was dead; plugged it in to charge? So, had my Levemir back up to 20 units. Had already gone for my call on nature before testing & too late to test for ketones now but, didn’t smell any sugar in it: definitely would have noticed if there was; even in my semi awake state! Was REALLY hungry & dithered about Novorapid dose: knew I’d have to add +2 for BS above 13 to whatever dose; went with going back up to 20, knew I was REALLY hungry & probably eat more so another +2? Decided in the end to go with 26 units: 20 breakfast, +2 for above 13mmol & +4 because I knew I was going to eat a LOT! I DID eat a lot: 3 chicken & prawn sandwiches washed down with 2 cups of tea with milk & honey; made with full sized slices of Hovis 7 seeds when I usually only eat 1 sandwich, possibly 1.5 if hungry! Novorapid went in at 03:15 & I tested after breakfast 05:16 BS 13.9 also tested for ketones & there wasn’t any: 1st colour block, 0 ketones; 2nd colour block is white denoting an untested strip! I guess it was shown that way to make it clear to users that the test is working even if ketones are 0? I tested almost an hour later without adding corrections 05:56 BS 12.6 coming down. Tested another hour later 06:57 BS 9.7. Call of nature again & tested for ketones & still no ketones, 1st colour block 0 ketones!

I definitely felt MUCH better & breathing a lot easier since I’ve been up, just before 03:00, & obviously no breathing problems while horizontally asleep for SO long on the pillow: definitely wouldn’t have slept that long otherwise; equally obvious was that I NEEDED that sleep!

I’m feeling hungry again now, maybe the long gap of no food while I was asleep, & going to eat again! Will test after I post this, didn’t realise HOW long it took me to compose & type it as I’d only just tested the 06:57 reading when I started, & decide on Novorapid dose. Had already taken my allergy tablet just before posting!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

07:54 BS 8.7 think I’ll have 16 units Novorapid, lunch dose, as I think I’ll eat normal sized meal & see how that goes?


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.  Woke at 4.0. Used that as an excuse to JB (just one), have a lie in and read my book (Dear Mrs Bird- an easy read)

Loving the anagrams @MeeTooTeeTwo 
Your quest is sounding promising @Robin.  Your data should convince them that you will make good use of it.
Glad you slept well @Lanny.  A good cure for so many things.

More sunshine but keeping out of it today.  Two days of full sun took their toll.
Have a good day.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.1 and no sunshine here as yet.

Good hoop jumping @Robin I hope the committee says Yes.

Off on my new walk it’s less hilly than my old walk, I need flat pavements - my broken foot really doesn’t like me at present

Have a good day out there.


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps, been laying low for a while, anxiety levels through the roof, but it is a work in in progress.

5.9 this morning.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a 5.9 today. Not bad seen as I went to 15.3 and down to 3.8 in the space of an hour last night. Felt not great. Went to bed very early for me before 10pm and slept well. Listening to the blessed house building next door - houses look nice to be fair just annoying after 15 years of a large wildlife field and not bang, crash,  saw, reverse lorry, reverse digger, radio, shout.....they started in September but I think this will be a long job as they have 3 built but not done inside. No windows etc 1 1/2 built and 15 more to go!
Have a good day all.


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps, been laying low for a while, anxiety levels through the roof, but it is a work in in progress.
> 
> 5.9 this morning.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


Still in the 5’s Hazel, well done. Keep battling, we will get there in the end


----------



## Lanny

27/05/20 23:19 BS 9.6 ok ish after the day I’ve had, 27/05/20!  Tested for ketones & none in my urine. Had half an oatcake & decided on 28 units of Novorapid  so, half that & had 14 units. 28/05/20 01:14 BS 5.1 & had midnight Levemir of 20 units again: deliberately delayed it to see where my BS would be before deciding if it needed to go up more? Maybe overdid Novorapid bit but, BS didn’t drop anymore & 02:30 BS 6.1.

I had another shock yesterday as my after lunch reading was still high 10:04 BS 14.0 & had actually noticed the walk to & from the kitchen, about 70 steps, was taxing me again when cooking lunch after my BS reading of 8.7 at 07:53 earlier. Tested for ketones again & none in my urine. That still high reading dismayed me & my GP practice was now open so, I called. When my call was returned I asked her “shouldn’t I be getting better instead of starting to get worse again, has the pneumonia cleared from my lungs & do I need more antibiotics?” Another wait for an ambulance to take me to The Causeway Hospital A&E again which came just after midday. By which time I’d tracked my BS twice without corrections 11:08 BS 12.2 & 11:50 BS 10.4 just after GP called me back & waiting for ambulance so, had midday Levemir & decided to up the dose even more than the previous day to 42 units.

In A&E the doctor told me, a different one, that actually I didn’t have pneumonia & the x-rays showed a fogginess that was most likely the CV virus in my lungs: A&E doctor on 15/05/20 wasn’t a specialist; x-rays had since been re examined by a specialist later! I wasn’t actually tested then, 15/05/20 for CV19 either as I thought. He told me it’s hospital policy to only test for CV in patients who had severe enough symptoms to be admitted & only then to assess where to put the patients in the wards. He would x-ray me again but, not test me for CV either as my vital stats were actually better this time around than on 15/05/20: oxygen levels 98% The x-ray showed the same thing as last time & he said more antibiotics wouldn’t help as there’s no cure for CV, I wasn’t in a severe enough condition to need admittance, although he thought it mostly likely I had CV & still have it, in terms of treatment there was no point in testing me & sent me home telling me I need to self isolate for 7 days to 14 days. I took another taxi home & was reeling a bit in shock before eating dinner & sleeping afterwards! 15:45 BS 9.9 before dinner. I remember thinking 42 units Levemir was a good guess then as my BS held steady before I slept more or less straight after eating. I just realised now, while typing this, I can’t remember what dose of Novorapid I injected? But, whatever it was I woke up on the above reading of 9.6.

Since being awake I’ve read up on CV19 advice & testing for it in NI. There’s little point in testing after 5 days of symptoms first showing up & definitely not after 7 days. The CV test centres in NI will only test if it’s up-to 5 days after symptoms. So, I can’t get tested to be sure & I’m only slightly relieved to not be severe enough to need to be in hospital!

Will call my GP again in the morning to see if I can get tested & tell them what happened at A&E! I realise now that I was too shocked to even think of calling yesterday when I got home while the practice was still open!

I will keep a close eye on things & keep testing for ketones & going by the meter for insulin doses. Will call my hospital team DSN & let her know what’s going on & may get some advice re doses as well!

A VERY early Good Morning to you all & wish you all a Wonderful Day that’s better than mine!

Edited to add:- remembered now I had 28 units of Novorapid before dinner yesterday but, don’t remember why I decided on that dose?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  2.5 is all I can manage.


----------



## Lanny

Oh no! Get your sugars up quick! Please update when you can to us know you’re ok! Coke, fruit juice or 4tsp of sugar in tea! @Michael12421


----------



## Michael12421

I have eaten  3 chocolate digestive  biscuits and am waiting for them to kick in. Strange, I only had an egg mayonnaise sandwich last night but it was quite a substantial one and I didn't inject a great deal of NR.  It was sultry yesterday and very thundery and was not at all hungry, I never have much of an appetite anyway.


----------



## Lanny

The fat in the mayonnaise may have delayed the release of carbs so, the insulin is working faster than you getting the carbs converted into your blood?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SB2015 said:


> Loving the anagrams @MeeTooTeeTwo


I'm afraid I'm an inveterate cryptic crossworder and can easily see patterns in words. I think I've now exhausted all possibilities.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning. 

*ALTER A STY* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

Good luck @Lanny and @Michael12421 i hope you have a good day today
thinking of you 
it’s a 7.1 from me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m up at the crack again. A disappointing 7 which I’m putting down to DP as I went to bed on a very nice 6.5. Another glorious day. Staying home today as after my first venture to the shops on Tuesday I’ve come down with a cold! How the heck did that happen? Never set foot in a shop since 18th March and steered clear of humans, except Mr Eggy of course, so a bit concerning as if I can catch a cold so quickly what else could I catch? Could my immune system be even more compromised because I haven’t been seeing/ mixing with people? Back to the semi shielding I think.
@Lanny oh dear. I can’t believe you weren’t tested for Covid 19 the first time you were in hospital. Shocking in my opinion. What is the point of all this supposed capacity for testing if you can’t even get one after admittance to hospital with respiratory problems. I hope you recover soon.
Have a good day folks, and don’t forget tonight is “ last clapping” night. Which I think is the right thing to do.


----------



## Lanny

Have just realised, forgotten yesterday, I have an asda order today from 14:00 to 16:00. Just tried to ring customer service but, they’re not open til 07:00: need to tell the delivery person no contact at all; leave all the shopping on my front steps & ring doorbell as I don’t want to endanger anyone else! I didn’t call or tell any of my family yesterday since the franticness & worry I caused them on 15/05/20: will do it as gently as I can later today & STRESS I’m not bad enough to be in hospital!


----------



## Baz.

morning All,

Today's reading for me was a 7.0  so not good for me today


----------



## Lanny

To be fair The Causeway Hospital isn’t a CV centre & only a small hospital with just 2 wards upstairs: only 2 floors; ground floor is all outpatients, a day procedure unit, a gynae ward & A&E. I was there in May 2017 & know how small it is! The nearest CV centres to me are 16 miles away at Ballymena, also a small hospital not much bigger or Antrim, the county hospital, 40 miles away! I understand the close call the A&E doctor had to make about me on 15/05/20 & in fairness he treated me with antibiotics on the safe side after my x-rays!


----------



## SueEK

VERY happy to report a 5.6 this morning. I sneakily ticked my prescription for strips and the dr gave me some, hurrah. I used them this morning and big smile on my face   I also noticed that the ones I have been using are out of date. Anyway work is definitely getting busier, people at last seem to be getting in touch with their GPs for routine things, well done peoples. Street party Monday was great, lovely weather, lots of neighbours joining in, dancing and singing, wonderful.
Will catch up with posts later, just off to Sainsbury’s. Stay safe x


----------



## ColinUK

Tested just before bed last night at a 5.5 and woke this morning to a 6.1

I say “woke” but that implies I had sleep. Nothing fun or exciting to report but was awake at 1am, 2am, 3.30am and then from about 4:15 onwards. Zero idea why.


----------



## Lanny

Just got asda delivery sorted but, it did take quite a long time: going over details 2/3 times: hard to tell from 0800 number where CS is located; have a feeling it isn’t local! But, delivery person will get the note before my order slot! I will add that note myself to my other online orders just today’s was urgent!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Remembered to put the bin out last night as they seem to be coming to us first thing at the moment.

Ah well let's see what the day brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, I think my current Libre sensor is a bit on the low side, but I’m probably still a bit dehydrated after a long walk yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Wow, @Lanny, what a morning you’re having! Keep us updated. 
Hope you’re BG is up in the safe range now @Michael12421.

Morning ev1.  4.9 here.

Another scorcher out there.  Keep going @MeeTooTeeTwo - there must be more, hahaha.


----------



## Aybrice (Blueduck)

10.0 when I woke up
Terrible day yesterday, hormonal hot flushes all day, woke up late so injections were late, consequently breakfast was late, just messed with my mojo! When I got up this morning realised my humalog was nearly empty, so maybe should have changed it yesterday, so thinking of writing yesterday off, hoping for a better day to day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 this morning after some wild readings between hands yesterday!
@Lanny still going through the wars it seems along with others.
Braving Aldi this morning...

What do we think of this Test Track and Trace which starts today?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well after 3 months of trying to shift the laptop that mum stupidly bought without checking if it was suitable for her, it finally sold yesterday, woop woop!

Bruce’s mum also managed to get me some Antibacterial wipes from Aldi when she was through there yesterday! Maybe I’ll win the Thunderball on Saturday too! (I can dream eh?)

Anyways its a 6.4 for me this morning

@Michael12421 I'll say this only once more as others have told you on numerous occasions, you are putting yourself in more danger by having 3 chocolate digestives to treat a hypo in the 2's, a biscuit wouldn't be so bad if you were above 3.5 but biscuits aren't the fastest acting carb and definitely less so with the fat of the chocolate, you really need to rethink everything, sorry for the bluntness but its almost as if you don't want to put the work in and just continue to get sympathy when your levels are swinging from one extreme to the next

So that's enough from me but my patience is non existent for those that wont help themselves, stay safe folks and try and enjoy your day
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m not sure how many folks are champing at the bit to download the app @Snowwy - is that launching today?

10.2 at 5.45am for me, then 4.8 at 7am. Hey ho.

I agree that you need something much faster acting than biscuits or chocolate if you are so low @Michael12420 - the longer you spend in the 2s the more your brain accepts it as ‘normal’ and the less you will feel it - which will allow you to think it’s not a big deal... but you are really close to the edge of confusion and collapse at those levels


----------



## ColinUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m not sure how many folks are champing at the bit to download the app @Snowwy - is that launching today?
> 
> 10.2 at 5.45am for me, then 4.8 at 7am. Hey ho.
> 
> I agree that you need something much faster acting than biscuits or chocolate if you are so low @Michael12420 - the longer you spend in the 2s the more your brain accepts it as ‘normal’ and the less you will feel it - which will allow you to think it’s not a big deal... but you are really close to the edge of confusion and collapse at those levels


The app won’t be released for “a couple of weeks” according to gov.uk


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> The app won’t be released for “a couple of weeks” according to gov.uk



Thanks @ColinUK - need to catch up on the news after a busy couple of days!


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny @Michael12421 stay safe both of you.
@MeeTooTeeTwo ive enjoyed your anagrams, good fun
@Kaylz glad you sold the laptop, maybe you can put the money towards a new bed for you x
Sainsbury’s was lovely and quiet, no problems distancing and managed to get most of what I needed. My 5 bags of clothes are going today which is Handy as the bags are clogging up the hall. Off to deliver leaflets on Coronavirus soon to a block of flats - I know how to live it up. I know you’re all jealous.
Take care x


----------



## stephknits

Forgot what a good thread this is to start the day with.  A 6.4 for me.  No idea what Alice's is as this is crazy early for a 16 year old.


----------



## Lanny

stephknits said:


> Forgot what a good thread this is to start the day with.  A 6.4 for me.  No idea what Alice's is as this is crazy early for a 16 year old.


 Surely she must get up earlier when going to school but, schools have been off for quite a while now & got out of the habit of getting up earlier to go to school!


----------



## stephknits

Have just woken her up - a 6.  She slept and slept when she got back from hospital, and got in the habit of not waking up til midday.


----------



## Michael12421

Reading now 9.4.
I do not look for sympathy I just report  things how they are.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz glad you sold the laptop, maybe you can put the money towards a new bed for you x


i wish but sadly it goes back to the funds I took it from, the "in case anything happens to me" funds, I don't have life insurance ya see xx


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. A 5.6 today.

@@@@@@ builders started at 7.05 this morning

Clear blue sky and warm today. Kindle day!
Have a good afternoon all


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> i wish but sadly it goes back to the funds I took it from, the "in case anything happens to me" funds, I don't have life insurance ya see xx


For what it’s worth, we took life insurance out 30 years ago and it’s barely worth the paper it’s written on, complete rip off x


----------



## Lanny

I will be posting waking BS all over the place, I think, as I grab whatever sleep I can no matter when: if I need to sleep; I will while I kick this snotty so & so’s butt of a CV virus! Two fists up emoji! 28/05/20 22:58 BS 10.2. No ketones in urine.  So, so smile! Eek! A bit higher than I’d like but, something to work on now that I’m awake! Two fists up Emoji!

I’m going off to have some chicken & vegetable soup, ready made I’m afraid as it’s convenient. I spent most of the day in bed & didn’t do any cooking: just putting the shopping away I found exhausting as I was SO short of breath; delivery guy duly left it in 4 bags on my front doorstep & rang the doorbell, saw me standing inside the porch & left after we both waved! That was around 14:15 or so & I went to sleep until now!

I keep checking for ketones, when I go, & so far none has shown up! I’m almost there with insulin doses & the after eating is getting a bit lower as I up my doses: actually I’m finding that I need the same dose of Novorapid regardless of the meal; it’s not the first time that’s happened when ill & it probably won’t be the last time! It’s up to 30 units & it’s still a bit high in the 12mmol range after eating, down a bit from the 14mmol range, & I’ll up that to 32 units now & see how that goes? DSN says slowly keep upping doses only by 2 units until it reaches the 10mmol range & hold that dose!

I will eat now & play golf: starting my opening round of the tournament with just 6 holes played, 3 at a time in 2 sessions as I found it tiring on my eyes & the focus, concentration, gives me a bit of a headache. But, I’m 1 shot lower, already, than in qualifying round, -8 for 6 holes: only another 12 to go by Saturday morning 07:45! I’ll see if I can plod along & finish it eventually?

I wish you all a Good Morning, coming up for you lot waking at a normal time, & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.1.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 this morning.  
I do believe supermarket delivery drivers are getting younger and younger. 

*STEAL A TRY* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Yesterdays project was to frame a recently completed mini jigsaw 1000 piece A3 size. This is fabulous Santorini one of our favourite holiday locations. Was due to be one of this years stops again until yesterday when we heard unsurprising that our trip has been cancelled. Looks like this will be our only view this year...

Oh a 6.0 this morning,
Have a blessed day, Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

today's reading iis a 6.0 for me


----------



## SueEK

6.3 for me today. Went to Homebase yesterday, very well organised distancing wise,  virtually nothing that we wanted. No lining paper, primer, undercoat, very little choice of sandpaper, no sun loungers, no sand or cement (they don’t stock those last two anymore). Few bits that we did get £98 . Husband fell off the patio, one of the slabs is loose so he will probably be a purple mass today due to his blood problem. Grey roots are pretty bad now, not the best look
Hoping to meet my daughter today for a walk, haven’t seen her for over a week, getting withdrawal symptoms. Have a good day all. Be safe.

. @Michael12421 nice number, hope you are ok. @Lanny good to see you are keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## Gruers

7.7 very disappointed I’m going backwards 
time to reboot


----------



## brisr949

I keep forgetting about this thread.
A not too bad 8.1 for me this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all, View attachment 14338
> Yesterdays project was to frame a recently completed mini jigsaw 1000 piece A3 size. This is fabulous Santorini one of our favourite holiday locations. Was due to be one of this years stops again until yesterday when we heard unsurprising that our trip has been cancelled. Looks like this will be our only view this year...
> 
> Oh a 6.0 this morning,
> Have a blessed day, Snowwy


One of our favourite places too. We visited in 2010 for our 50ths. We were hoping to island hop around some of the smaller Greek islands later in the year for our 60ths and Ruby Wedding. That won’t be happening. Maybe for our 61st birthdays and 41st wedding anniversary.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.6 on this absolutely glorious day, again! Going to get in the garden before it’s too hot to plant out the tomatoes plants I’ve been growing indoors, cut some lettuce for our BBQ we’re having this evening, and Mr Eggy wants to split some leeks apparently! Then I would expect we’ll spend the rest of the day under the parasol. Sounds ok to me. Have a fun Friday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Not much to say today, damned fed up of everything so mostly moans from me, my replacement sensor arrived yesterday though, was notified that it had been despatched on the 26th so much better delivery speed than the last replacement a few weeks ago which took a week after being despatched

Anyways its a 5.7 here today, had a weird one yesterday, no idea why as things were looking better again so just something to keep an eye on, my glasses are becoming VERY uncomfortable and digging in badly behind my left ear, to the point its scabbing on occasions and has me close to tears

Have a nice day all and take care
xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 7.1.


Much better! I hope it lasts. 

Morning all. 5.1 here.

I sat in the shade yesterday afternoon - it was HOT! 

*YA, LET’S RAT* @MeeTooTeeTwo
That’s all I’ve got!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Planning a walk just with OH today, but from next week, we will be able to meet up with our son half way between us and his and go for a walk with him. Haven’t seen him since mid -March. What’s the betting the weather breaks by next weekend?


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning - off out for a walk!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 6.3 too for me @ColinUK 

Looks far too nice for the office today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stephknits

8.6 for me.  Not too bad after homemade sourdough pizza. All three of our vehicles have broken down.  The clutch had gone on my car - it went as I drove into the hospital carpark with Alice for an appointment.  I rang the RAC at 3 pm and finally got home at 9 pm without the car.  My husband's car battery is not holding charge so won't start.  Tried to take our campervan out yesterday but the engine overheated and lost all the water and then just stopped in the middle of the road.  So sorting out vehicles today.


----------



## Toucan

Hello everyone.
5.9 this morning.
I've been off line for a few days, but good to be back again and hear how your all getting on.
Looking forward to a 'garden' meet up with my daughter as per the new guidelines.


----------



## Lanny

stephknits said:


> 8.6 for me.  Not too bad after homemade sourdough pizza. All three of our vehicles have broken down.  The clutch had gone on my car - it went as I drove into the hospital carpark with Alice for an appointment.  I rang the RAC at 3 pm and finally got home at 9 pm without the car.  My husband's car battery is not holding charge so won't start.  Tried to take our campervan out yesterday but the engine overheated and lost all the water and then just stopped in the middle of the road.  So sorting out vehicles today.


Crikey! That was QUITE a day for you!  Hope it’s less stressful for you today getting that sorted!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.3, that’ll do.

Stayed up until 12.30 am to try and get a shopping delivery slot as I can’t see to drive and my leg’s in a cast- it’s only the second slot I’ve managed since Covid hit! Put a load of random items in to meet the minimum price & a reminder on calendar to amend order-  I’ve got until June 25th so no rush!

Off on a clockwise walk today, hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it is a 3.8 for me this morning after a lovely midnight walk and spending some time in the field with my horses when there are no flies and it is a comfortable temperature. 
My readings have been high for the past week, partly down to stress, so my slightly low morning reading is not unwelcome. I really enjoy going out for a walk through the night. It is like you have the whole world to yourself..... very peaceful! There was an interesting, very red tinged crescent moon last night which failed to provide much light for my navigation of the tree lined old railway line footpath, but it was pretty. And I caught up with a milkman delivering door to door and managed to buy 4 pints off him so that saves me a trip to the shops today... think he was a bit non-plussed being accosted by a strange woman at that time of the morning, but he was very pleasant and I rather wished I had asked him to make a regular delivery to my partner's house as it is times like this that it is good to support small local businesses and you appreciate such a service.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day. 
Great to see a decent reading today @Michael12421 
@Lanny Take care of yourself. Plenty of sleep is important to keep your immune system as strong as possible, so hope you didn't stay up too late playing golf .... pot calling kettle here  By the way, how did it go. Hope you made the next round. Sounds like you have a good plan to keep on top of your levels. Show this virus who's boss.... almost feel sorry for it taking you on!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> I sat in the shade yesterday afternoon - it was HOT!
> 
> *YA, LET’S RAT* @MeeTooTeeTwo
> That’s all I’ve got!



*TARA STYLE*!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny Take care of yourself. Plenty of sleep is important to keep your immune system as strong as possible, so hope you didn't stay up too late playing golf .... pot calling kettle here  By the way, how did it go. Hope you made the next round. Sounds like you have a good plan to keep on top of your levels. Show this virus who's boss.... almost feel sorry for it taking you on!


Thanks: no worries there about that as I can only manage 3 holes at a time; did another 6 in two goes & a wee snooze in between!  Have another 6 holes to go & I’m still 1 shot lower, better, than Q1! I’ll continue plodding & get it finished eventually: think I have enough time: actually the 2 days DOSEN’T mean a long wait of over a day when I finish THIS time; need that extra day now!

Glad to hear you enjoyed your midnight walk! I used to love that peaceful walk home from after our family restaurant had closed: past midnight weeknights & 1/2am at the weekend; no one else around & EVEN better on clear Winter nights when I’d look up at the stars!

Edited to add:- Oh forgot. -16 for 12 holes: going nicely!


----------



## stephknits

Hurrah, one new battery installed in husband's car, one campervan towed to garage, two down only one to go!


----------



## KARNAK

stephknits said:


> 8.6 for me.  Not too bad after homemade sourdough pizza. All three of our vehicles have broken down.  The clutch had gone on my car - it went as I drove into the hospital carpark with Alice for an appointment.  I rang the RAC at 3 pm and finally got home at 9 pm without the car.  My husband's car battery is not holding charge so won't start.  Tried to take our campervan out yesterday but the engine overheated and lost all the water and then just stopped in the middle of the road.  So sorting out vehicles today.



Expensive problems @stephknits, battery bad enough, clutch a lot worserer, campervan, maybe. From experience I know the cost but do not know your vehicles, so cost would depend on the individual vehicle. You can register with the RAC as a vulnerable person just by being a T1 and you need Insulin and food at certain times of the day same goes for Alice, the response times will be dramatically increased, hope your bank balance stays intact.


----------



## KARNAK

What on earth has been happening @Lanny? I can`t leave you for 5 minutes and your back in hospital, not happy with the treatment you have received . So glad you are home now please be careful and rest as much as you can as others have said, not too much golf now unless you can get that elusive hole in one or is it a 5.2? not sure. {{{HUGS}}} for more to come later.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK You are not up to date Ted.... it is albatrosses now which are the ultimate achievement! 

I agree with you that Lanny's hospital treatment sounds a bit shoddy...No wonder they haven't got a clue how to deal with this virus when there is so little data being gathered. Surely people attending hospital with potential symptoms should be tested! To be told she doesn't have it without a test and sent home with ABs only to return a few days later and told she probably does have the virus but still not tested and sent home again, just seems ludicrous, like they don't really want accurate figures on the virus and makes you wonder if this is how figures are being manipulated. Isn't this how it spread into care homes!  How many people is this likely to be happening to. Surely all people presenting at hospital with symptoms should, at the very least, be tested for the virus and given a proper result. 
There is another thread where the percentage of people with symptoms not self isolating for 7 days is reported to be very high (about 50% I think) but I am sure people would take it a lot more seriously if they were tested and told they had it.


----------



## stephknits

KARNAK said:


> Expensive problems @stephknits, battery bad enough, clutch a lot worserer, campervan, maybe. From experience I know the cost but do not know your vehicles, so cost would depend on the individual vehicle. You can register with the RAC as a vulnerable person just by being a T1 and you need Insulin and food at certain times of the day same goes for Alice, the response times will be dramatically increased, hope your bank balance stays intact.


Thanks


KARNAK said:


> Expensive problems @stephknits, battery bad enough, clutch a lot worserer, campervan, maybe. From experience I know the cost but do not know your vehicles, so cost would depend on the individual vehicle. You can register with the RAC as a vulnerable person just by being a T1 and you need Insulin and food at certain times of the day same goes for Alice, the response times will be dramatically increased, hope your bank balance stays intact.


Thanks Karnak, yup am fearing the worse with the campervan.  We love it dearly and it is in great nick apart from this latest disaster.  Should have stopped earlier, but knew we had no other vehicle to pick us up, had Alice with me and it was very hot.  Did not want to deal with RAC again.  When I rang them I told them I had Alice with me and we were both type 1.  I rang on the hour for an update, they never gave me one in the 6 hours I waited.  I then waited the next day to recover the vehicle from 9am until 5.30, again with them never updating me.  At least I was waiting at home.  My car is not worth fixing.  Can't really think about it all at the minute .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning.  

*SAY RATTLE* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 3.8.
Had a very satisfying day yesterday.  I had broken my glasses  a week ago, just one of the ear pieces but yesterday optician  fixed it - no charge not even a charity box there so that I could throw a couple of €'s in. Went across the road to my little mini-market and got a few things but decided to place a huge order for the really heavy stuff I can't carry, dog food in bulk, but also 300 litres of lager now that summer is here and that amount lasts me a year, Then my friend Pablo called me to say that he will come one morning next week to try and fix my car, the battery is flat.  Then I can get my overdue ITV (MOT) done and then drive to Ubeda and ram raid Aldi for the many things I am out of and can't get in this small village.


----------



## Lanny

29/05/20 22:20 BS 10.0  So, so smile again! About the same as yesterday. Had to keep upping doses again & only knew the Levemir doses are right, 22 midnight & 42 midday, as when not eating my BS is holding steady around the 10mmol mark. Still no ketones as yet! FINALLY this morning’s after eating, with 38 units Novorapid, is at 30/05/20 06:19 BS 10.8! So, I’ll hold that dose & hopefully now I can REALLY start to get the sugars down!

Will be going to bed soon in the next 2/3 hours after I get my golf results at 08:00 & a nice bath before turning in! I finished the last 6 holes in two sessions of 3 each & finished on -25 for 18 holes & currently in 45th: still 6 to finish & only the top 50 make it to the final; I hope I make it? Fingers crossed emoji!

I had a HERCULEAN effort just now changing my bedding: only did half of it too in 4 goes with rests in between for my breathing to calm down, slightly easier & faster to get back to normal, & my heart rate to go down, MUCH harder, slower & never got it to back down to normal, would have taken AGES; only changed the fitted sheet & pillows with a summer weight quilt/throw as I couldn’t face doing the duvet in the end! Absolutely exhausted, dripping in sweat, tired out emoji! But, it was worth it! LOVE that feeling of fresh clean bedding: was lazy last week & didn’t change it; in hindsight I should have made the effort as bedding can harbour normal cold/flu viruses when ill & I feel better knowing my bedding is clean now!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Edited to add:- Ah! That’s how long it took for my heart rate to calm down to normal again: just finished & lying down on the bed, took my after eating reading, 06:19, & started to compose my post; heart rate more or less normal now!


----------



## Gruers

My BG levels rise in the evenings, I’m about 4.5 to 6 during the day but up to 7.5 or so at night and again in the morning
I have two BG meters and took 2 readings today
1 said 7.2 and the other 7.6 how accurate are these things
I need to try to keep lower in the evenings 
Have a great day it’s a warm Saturday


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Well after yesterday's holiday disappointment at least I can report a 5.3 this morning, so close...

Not sure what the day holds but no doubt Mrs Snowwy will have a view    Tea making duty calls...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour one and all!
5.3 this morning for me. 
I’m cold though. Obviously this is to do with the diet so I’ll suffer through by slapping on the SPF50 and sitting in the shade.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.6 here.

Hubby was at Homebase yesterday and bought me two huge lavender plants and a jasmine...so one little corner of the garden is now finished, yippee!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Today's reading is 5.4 for me today with a weekly average of 5.7 , hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce due to get me some shopping at Lidl today and his mum due to drop off some quaker oats at his for me too, his hands are currently a mess atm too, he thinks its the latex gloves he's wearing in the mornings while he's on the bus, he's had to change work trousers, tried his old ones on Sunday night and couldn't get them closed by any stretch of the imagination, good job I haven't pigged out and put weight on, some new clothes  and figure hugging they are! Love my Gizmo jammies though!


Anyways its a 4.8 for me this morning, hopefully have a relatively easy day but I doubt it seen as mum's going out and bringing shopping in and then Bruce is bringing my stuff up later 

Hope the rest of you have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very pleasant 6.3. And also a very pleasant day. Another scorcher me thinks. Won’t be leaving the house until my expected Amazon parcel arrives, it just says on the parcel tracker “before 8pm”! Luckily it’s too hot for daytime walks anyways. Enjoy your day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Really should have changed the blade on my razor this morning. That was a bit of a drag 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 3.7 today with a hangover! I had a first glass of wine for about 3 months last night, feel like I drank the bottle full urgh! Going back on the wagon 

Another beautiful day so it’s trainer on, some funky tunes in my headphones and off I hobble -anti clockwise today.

Hope you’re all doing ok and enjoy the weekend


----------



## SueEK

Awful day food wise yesterday so not unexpected 8.3 for me today, back to normal from now on. Sat in the garden, which I don’t usually do so have very red knees today, very attractive - not   . Nothing exciting planned for today, housework and bed changing I think.
@Baz. great weekly average well done.  @Kaylz loving the pyjamas  @Lanny keep listening to your body and rest often x
Have a nice weekend everyone, the sun is shining and hope you all stay well


----------



## Robin

Morning all, late on parade, but worth waiting for, 5.2 here!!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, late on parade, but worth waiting for, 5.2 here!!


House Special!!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, late on parade, but worth waiting for, 5.2 here!!


Congrats on your HS @Robin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> Morning all, late on parade, but worth waiting for, 5.2 here!!


Congratulations on the House Special @Robin


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.5 for me this morning - which is the best morning one ever.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, late on parade, but worth waiting for, 5.2 here!!


Well done!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 which is the highest of the week for me after a few high fives. I blame the late night glass of hot milk and small piece of fruit pie. Naughty girl! 

Just another day in the Big Brother house! 

Will I ever be able to wear proper shoes again after 10 weeks in slippers!


----------



## Bloden

Great work @Baz.  

We’ve got a slot at the tip this afternoon - sshhhh, don’t tell the neighbours - so the car is packed to the rafters with c**p and ready to go!

Nice HS @Robin.


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning but only following a 3.2 at 6am when it took me 3 goes to figure out how to use my BG meter!.... My brain really did not want to engage at all! Went up to 7.2 before I went back to sleep (felt totally shattered), but obviously dropped a bit again after that so may consider reducing my night time basal by 1 unit tonight. I love having that flexibility with Levemir.

@Robin Congrats on your HS. Great result!
@Michael12421 Pleased you had a good day yesterday even if your BG was a bit low this morning. Hope you have a nice cool place to store all that beer!
@NotWorriedAtAll Congrats on your personal best!
@Baz Another great weekly average there. Well done!
@Lanny Fingers crossed you made the final cut. Hope you continue to keep on top of your BG readings and kick that virus into touch pronto. That is an order!
@Kaylz Love the PJs and looking super slim.
@Bloden How good does it feel getting rid of all that rubbish??


----------



## Jodee

Back up to 6.7 this morning, belting hot day here.  Keep cool everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Love the PJs and looking super slim.


Don't tell @Stitch147 but I have a pair with the Disney crew too!  and yeah I think I've lost weight  don't know how! xx


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Don't tell @Stitch147 but I have a pair with the Disney crew too!  and yeah I think I've lost weight  don't know how! xx


Gotta love Disney PJ's.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Gotta love Disney PJ's.


Havent had them on yet but they are from TruffleShuffle, thinking of ordering a few other designs too xx


----------



## Lanny

01:01 BS 10.7. Ok ish only up a wee bit.  Another so, so smile. Decided to up midnight Levemir a bit to 24 units as an experiment to see if I can get the first after meal reading down a bit, that’s the one I’m having the most trouble with, had half an oatcake, half dose 20 units, rounded it up by 1: half of 38 is 19 & odd units don’t really affect my BS; always up or down by 2 units. Well, I still held pretty steady & when testing just before eating 04:08 BS 10.6. NOW then, this is where the litmus test of the increased Levemir comes to be seen in the after eating reading later?

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I made it to the final & will play a bit of golf now while I wait to test after eating. Oh yes! Still no ketones! Will update later with after eating BS!


----------



## ColinUK

So close to a HS but not quite as I’ve logged another 5.3 this morning.

Just had a quick glance at the plants on the balcony and all seem to have signalled their approval of my Heath Robinson watering system cobbled out of recycled plastic bottles and wodges of kitchen roll.

I’ve also decided that I’m going to add more scented plants and a hanging basket or balcony box with trailing strawberries or tomatoes so I might, I stress the word might, head out early to a little nursery and see what they have. Failing that I might just walk to the top of a high hill and admire the view before being a child and running down it giggling all the way.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Failing that I might just walk to the top of a high hill and admire the view before being a child and running down it giggling all the way.


Reminiscent of “Little House on the Prairie”: the 3 Ingalls’ girls running down the hill; Laura with her arms out at the end like a bird! 

Edited to correct a typo!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 6.9. How can a simple omelette do that?


----------



## Lanny

Yay! 06:20 BS 10.5 MUCH better, ok just over 2 hours by 5 minutes as I was finishing off a hole in golf, & better than yesterday’s post eating BS of 12.8: the only one over 10mmol; the other two after eating were 10.8 & 10.5. So, I keep the doses at Levemir 24 midnight & 42 midday & Novorapid at 38 for all meals until something changes: hopefully BS will start coming down; dial back if/when BS drops too much as I get better!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@Michael12421 The mysteries of DB always expect the uneggspected!
A 6.0 for me which is ok ish... A 5k run coming up so see what happens then.
Well for those who know (and those who don't) today is Pentecost Sunday, the birthday of the Christian church.
I must say with all that's going on in the world today, my prayer might be ' Come Holy Spirit' ... we need your help here!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> @Michael12421 The mysteries of DB always expect the uneggspected!
> A 6.0 for me which is ok ish... A 5k run coming up so see what happens then.
> Well for those who know (and those who don't) today is Pentecost Sunday, the birthday of the Christian church.
> I must say with all that's going on in the world today, my prayer might be ' Come Holy Spirit' ... we need your help here!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


It’s Shavuot and it’s traditional to eat diary produce, specifically cheesecake, on Shavuot.
I really miss cheesecake.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  It's a high for me 7.1 this morning ,   hope everyone has the best day possible today


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.2 this morning following a 6.3 last night so I’m ok with that 
off on my bike later but first a small lawn to trim
have a great day in the sun guys


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.2 this morning!!     
Even better than yesterday.
Even though I ate the 'wrong' thing once yesterday and went up to 9-ish very briefly (back down to 6.6 just before bed)
apart from that yesterday was a good day for my readings. 
Didn't do any actual exercise but kept busy with cooking and housework and had a low calorie intake.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> It’s Shavuot and it’s traditional to eat diary produce, specifically cheesecake, on Shavuot.
> I really miss cheesecake.


Would you like a keto recipe for a quick lemon cheesecake that just needs prep time and a fridge?
It is my favourite recipe for dessert.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> It’s Shavuot and it’s traditional to eat diary produce,


whats this then?    xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

It's a 5.3 for me this morning, major meltdown yesterday when Bruce came with all my shopping, just seriously feel o cant cope with any of it anymore 

So stay safe and have a nice day
xx


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Gruers and @NotWorriedAtAll 6.2 for me today. Really hot here today. Nothing planned except ironing and a bit more housework and hopefully take a wander later. Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

No mystery @Michael12421 - some people, myself included, find that the protein in eggs acts like carbohydrate and raises BG. In fact, in the absence of carb the body will convert protein into glucose. 
(Sorry if you already know that - teaching you to suck eggs, LOL).
But 6.9’s ok, isn’t it? I’d be happy with that.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Already feels a bit warm for much strenuous gardening 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A naughty 7.3 for me. Curry night last night and as we all know rice is the devil’s work but add a homemade naan to that and....wham! I am totally  blaming Mr Eggy, couldn’t get chapatis in our Click and Collect so he decided to make the naans! Haven’t had them for a yonk, blooming delicious. I’ll run around the garden today to work it off. NOT! Have a sunny Sunday wherever you are.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Off riding soon, I opted for a lesson this week rather than the gentle hack I've been doing, because I felt I need to work harder to build my riding muscles back up a bit. What possessed me on such a hot day!


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> It’s Shavuot and it’s traditional to eat diary produce, specifically cheesecake, on Shavuot.
> I really miss cheesecake.


Cheesecake! Don't get me started one of my favourites in NY one yum!!!


----------



## Snowwy

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Would you like a keto recipe for a quick lemon cheesecake that just needs prep time and a fridge?
> It is my favourite recipe for dessert.


Hi NWAA I would love it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Didn't get a chance to post this earlier. 5.6 this morning,  
Everybody *LAY AT REST* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

No Bloden, I didn't know that - but then there are so many things I don't know. Thank you.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Would you like a keto recipe for a quick lemon cheesecake that just needs prep time and a fridge?
> It is my favourite recipe for dessert.


I’m not a huge fan of fridge cheesecake. It just can’t ever compare to a proper baked traditional Jewish one (which is what the NY cheesecake is)!
It needs the crunch I think, and it’s more a cake than a dessert. But share your recipe anyway because knowledge is knowledge!


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Havent had them on yet but they are from TruffleShuffle, thinking of ordering a few other designs too xx


Love truffleshuffle! EMP are great too.


----------



## Lanny

Yippee!  08:44 BS 6.0! First normal within target range reading in SO long: just finished eating lunch & had 40 units Novorapid, +2 for a glass of coke with it; NOW let’s see what the after eating reading is with a within target BS to start from? Umm!


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, not been posting much as I've just been so tired with everything that's going on. Anyway, it's a 8.3 for me today and it's a day off today and I'm gonna spend most of it in the garden reading my latest Disney book. Disney'sland by Richard Snow.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> No Bloden, I didn't know that - but then there are so many things I don't know. Thank you.


I didn’t know that either Michael x


----------



## brisr949

Lanny said:


> Yippee!  08:44 BS 6.0! First normal within target range reading in SO long: just finished eating lunch & had 40 units Novorapid, +2 for a glass of coke with it; NOW let’s see what the after eating reading is with a within target BS to start from? Umm!


Sorry but couldn't help but chuckle reading this, you have lunch at a strange time and 40 units of nova, cripey what on earth did you eat a roast with 50 potatoes? Lol..and im still chuckling at the just 2 units for the coke..
I hope you take this as the jokey post it is and not criticism..


----------



## brisr949

Ohh and 7.9 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

@brisr949 I’ve been in hospital twice since 15/05/20 & most likely have CV19! Misdiagnosed as pneumonia the first time & was told, 27/05/20 the fogginess in my lungs in the x-rays was actually the CV virus. Not severely ill enough to need admitting into hospital so, trying my best to recover by myself at home. There’s been quite a battle to keep BS under control, checking for ketones, upping insulin doses steadily to find what I need now while trying to kick this snotty so & so’s butt of a CV virus! 2 Fists up emoji! NOT joking! You can read my previous posts & you’ll see that!

Edited to add:- Your reaction has just made me laugh like a mad woman too! Made my day!


----------



## Kaylz

brisr949 said:


> and 40 units of nova, cripey what on earth did you eat a roast with 50 potatoes? Lol


Lanny is Type 2 which more often presents a huge insulin resistance and they quite often require far more insulin than a Type 1 xx


----------



## brisr949

Ohhhh damn, i feel really bad now but i honestly didn't know you were going through such a really tough time but im very glad you took my post in the way it was intended. 

My thoughts are with you and i really hope you feel better soon.
Hugs to you.
Adam.


----------



## Lanny

Double Yippee!!  After lunch, my 2nd. meal of the day, 10:48 BS 6.0 PERFECT! NOW, I’m getting the BS under control AT LAST! One VERY relieved & happy bunny! But, best check again in another hour in case BS drops too much: in which case I’ll dial the insulin down a bit; now working with target range BS before eating may need adjustment?


----------



## Lanny

Good thing I checked 11:58 BS 4.5 had a jelly baby & an oatcake with another hour of active insulin to go. Will check again & delay midday Levemir by an hour until I see where my BS is at? 

Wow! After battling high BS for SO long now it’s kind of nice, a little bit, to have a LOW reading! ALMOST there now with the insulin doses! Have a feeling that maybe my normal decreasing meal doses of Novorapid may work now I’m in target range again? So, tomorrow, MY day from when I get up, I’ll try 38, 34 & 30 units of Novorapid with my meals & keep Levemir at 24 midnight & 42 units midday?

Actually the hypo fast heart rate is JUST starting up but, I’ve already treated it! May temporarily reduce today’s midday Levemir, 13:00 today, & maybe dinner if I eat dinner: maybe go to bed & not eat it?


----------



## Lanny

To assure you all I’m ok. 12:52 BS 5.7 4 hours & 5 minutes after insulin went in, reduced midday Levemir temporarily to 40 units & had another oatcake as I’m dead tired now & going to bed! Oatcake should hold me steady while I sleep & we’ll see what tomorrow brings?


----------



## Amigo

A 6.9 for me but I’ve had a carby weekend. I blame the lockdown blues!

Sick of the deliveries not bringing Diet Coke. Surely there isn’t a shortage and have the hens stopped laying eggs because they never arrive either!


----------



## rebrascora

@6.5 today which I am absolutely delighted with because I took a big risk last night with my food. Didn't get finished doing animals until 9pm and was starving because I hadn't had anything since breakfast and was concerned as it was so late to start cooking and to be honest I couldn't be bothered but was feeling stressed and anxious. Asked my partner to pop to the Chinese. He came back with Char Sui with ginger and spring onion, a portion of mixed veg and some fried rice. I hadn't a clue how much carbs there were in it but I shot myself 5 units of Fiasp, had all the mixed veg, 3 dessert spoons of rice and probably about 3 spoons of the Char Sui..... Haven't had rice since I was diagnosed over a year ago but knew that a spoon was about 10g carbs. BG was 4.8 when I injected and ate about 10 mins later. Can't tell you how much I enjoyed it all. The mushrooms particularly and the pork were heavenly and the bit of rice mopped up the juice. Decided that I probably hadn't had enough carbs to soak up the insulin so had a dark chocolate ginger biscuit for afters with my cup of tea. Dialled my Levemir back one unit to be on the safe side at 11pm when my reading was 7.2. Waited another half hour before going to bed when I was 7.0, so looked like I had levelled out..... and hugely relieved to wake up to an in range reading.  

Unfortunately being in range didn't last long. I am experimenting with having porridge for breakfast. Shot myself 4.5 units of Fiasp, waited half an hour and had 30g porridge oats with a few berries and seeds and whole milk yoghurt and I was up to a very disappointing 9.8 two hours later.

@Michael12421 Don't be disappointed with that 6.9. It is in range and far better than being low. 
Something like 40% of protein will be broken down into glucose in the absence of carbs and 10% of fat, if I remember rightly, however it takes much longer to break down than carbs, so releases slowly over several hours whereas carbs usually release their glucose within 2 hours. You have to be a bit careful if you decide to bolus for protein because quick acting insulin can kick in before the protein starts breaking down and is why I tend to use more basal insulin to cover it because I follow a low carb way of eating. My split dose Levemir allows me to do that.      I would recommend that you *do not *try to adjust your Toujeo to cover it as it is too long acting.

There may also be an element of Dawn Phenomenon in your reading. 

I know it is easy to get into the mind set of readings in the 5s being the ideal and therefore being unhappy with anything above that, but 6s are fine particularly in the morning when DP can be a factor and definitely better than 3's or 2s. 
I am extremely happy to see you got through the night without a hypo (at least I assume so since you don't mention it) and had an in range reading this morning.... that is all any of us can hope for, so please don't set yourself unrealistic targets. Being in range is your goal and that is between 4 and 7. If you don't hit that target and you are slightly high or slightly low some of the time, that is also OK because we cannot expect to be perfect.... diabetes doesn't allow it. Being much to high or much too low on a regular basis is not OK and needs to be avoided which is why you took this step of changing the time of your Toujeo to see if it would help. It is early days still but please don't be disappointed when it is looking promising.

@Lanny So pleased you are getting those levels back down into range.... Good work! And congrats on qualifying for the final... good luck with that!


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo wish I could loosen up my carb strictness and end up pulling a 6.9 out the bag!

Bruce has been able to get diet coke at Scotmid and we're lucky enough that when Lidl's are out of eggs there's a farm not far up the road that supplies the local corner shop and has a vending machine at the end of their farm road that supplies eggs, veg etc

Hope you've managed to get some Kingsmill at least? And hopefully you'll get everything else soon!
xx


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> A 6.9 for me but I’ve had a carby weekend. I blame the lockdown blues!
> 
> Sick of the deliveries not bringing Diet Coke. Surely there isn’t a shortage and have the hens stopped laying eggs because they never arrive either!


I had a click and collect last night and for once, not one substitution. Unlike the last one when they substituted Green & Black 85% with 70%! Oh and I got Diet Coke. Soz! I do know there is an egg shortage because everyone is baking apparently and Tesco won’t let you buy more than a dozen. I’m well egged. Got 18 on Tuesday from butcher and daughter give us fresh ones from her hens on Wednesday. Lots of frittatas and poached eggs been eaten.


----------



## Bloden

Snowwy said:


> Hi NWAA I would love it!


Me too!


----------



## Lanny

00:21 BS 7.8! Oh my! The first half decent waking BS in SO long: I’m ECSTATIC; hopefully spelt it right this time to keep Ted @KARNAK happy! & a Jumping Up & Down in Joy Duracell Bunny emoji!

Ok, it’s a bit higher than the 4-7 range but, I’ll take that & work with it!

JUST couldn’t WAIT to post this until a decent hour for you lot of normal risers: hopefully I’ll become one again too; but, still at the “sleep when I can” stage! I can’t tell you how many little snoozes I have as well in between my waking hours!

An EXTREMELY early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day coming up ahead!

PS:- had half oatcake & trying 16 units Novorapid, to be on the safe side as I don’t want a hypo, & 24 units Levemir: dithered with maybe reducing it a bit but, will eat later & want to stay in target; SUCH a long time & hard work getting my BS back into range!

PPS:- TOO  knackered to play ANY golf at all on Saturday after changing the bed so, played 9 holes on Sunday & will finish the last 9 holes now, in the early hours of this Monday morning before the final round finishes at 07:45 with official results at 08:00. Currently -13 for 9 holes!


----------



## Lanny

Couldn’t resist posting!  I ask for your indulgence?

Just finished all back 9 holes in one go & it was a mixed bag of 2 dripped Eagles, only I of which I picked back up by a HIO so, still -25 for 18 holes! A so, so smile! But, still pretty good considering I wasn’t 100% with the focus & concentration needed to be consistent: that’s the key in all tournaments, especially the full ones as opposed to 9 hole cups; if you qualify in one Q1 round, there’s 3 if you need it, you can end up playing each of the 9 holes 5 times if you make it all the way to the final! More times if it takes you all 3 qualifying rounds to get there: that’s what it took for me in some of my earlier tournaments!

Here’s my HIO in The Safari Sunrise Tournament Weekend Round Hole 12 Acacia Reserve 3C par 3:-






I finished in 62nd. Place & will most likely fall as others finish in a very low scoring tournament: leader is on -31; the leaders are consistent when I couldn’t be! 

My Q1 round card:-



My Opening Round card:-



And my Weekend Round card:-



Inconsistent but, I got to the final, will get a finalist medal & get points for my clan! 

Official results at 08:00 & I’ll see where I finish & post my medal when I get it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

White rabbits, white rabbits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this morning.  
Or "foive" as Janice Nicholls would have said on Thank Your Lucky Stars. 

*EARLY TATS* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 on the meter today.
A pivotal day for many ... 6 of the 7 dwarfs can meet together again, I guess the one who isn't will be 'grumpy'.

On a more serious note, children being allowed back to school today, a learning time for everyone... Children, parents, teachers, councils and the government.
We await the progress with prayer...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 this morning!
And 97.5kg


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, am happy that my grandchildren will not be returning to school yet. My granddaughter is supposed to but my daughter has made the decision not to send her, I agree with her.
6.2 again this morning which I am pleased with. Need to get ready for work. Normally curl my hair but no point as my hair is too long so I’ll have to go looking a bit of a mess, at least I don’t come into contact with any patients so it won’t matter.
Have a good day, it’s going to be another hot one xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @ColinUK


----------



## Gruers

A 6.5 for me today so that’s ok I suppose and 160lbs which is going in the right direction 
have a great day guys


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

It's a 6.5 here for me


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Have a stinking headache today, between the young lad downstairs playing thumping loud music whenever he pleases every single day and the brat that stays downstairs and across whinging all day everyday it’s enough to drive anyone up the wall but even worse that I cant go out and escape from it for a while! 

Anyways its a 5.7 for me this morning, hoping for a relatively stress free day although cant see it as most of the weeks teas in shopping is coming, maybe tomorrow  Bruce on his second week back at work now, has switched to alcohol gel for the bus as of today as his hands and wrists are swollen from the gloves last week

For anyone that has children/grandchildren or are a teacher returning to work today stay safe, our schools aren't planned for returning until August up here which I agree with of course not that it really affects me, not sure how it all effects Bruce's sister though as she's a registered child minder 

Anyways have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.5 for me. That half a protein bar was definitely surplus to requirements.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Monday must mean it’s the joyless supermarket run. On my own, work to a strict list, try not to forget anything on the way round, as going back against the arrows is difficult. I must say, though, the checkout staff are all really friendly and make the whole process bearable.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. only  2 and just do not understand why.  I had a substantial dinner last night of lamb chops, mash, carrots cabbage and gravy.  I was 7.3 before I ate and injected just 3 NR even though I didn't think that was enough.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

yikes! waking on a 2 is scary @Michael12421 - time to drop your basal a bit further? 

The warm weather is playing havoc with my diabetes too.

Sorry to hear about your head @Kaylz - hope it clears soon

7.0 for me this morning


----------



## Bloden

I hate to say it @Michael12421 but it sounds like a basal test’d be really helpful right now. I hate doing them, so I just do the lunch-time test. That way you’ll find out if your basal dose is set correctly - it’s the foundation for MDI, whether we eat 5/ 3 / 2 / 1 meals a day.  

Morning folks. 6.2 here. 
Sooo itchy, got prickly heat! Anyone got any advice for me, soooo itchy.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> but it sounds like a basal test’d be really helpful right now


hun I've  said that for weeks now and gotten nowhere! xx


----------



## eggyg

A 6.9 this morning, unwarranted, I may add. Another gorgeous day coming up. We had originally planned to have a trip out somewhere “quiet” in the Lakes but after seeing the news reports last night and all the crowds, we’ve changed our minds, it made me very anxious. Will wait until the weather changes on Wednesday and reconsider. So another day on the lounger it is then. Life’s hard! 
Well done @ColinUK on your HS and, I’m assuming,  weight loss.


----------



## Lanny

Well, I finished in 68th. Place & here’s my medal:-



My instinct to reduce Novorapid was correct & my BS held steady, with half oatcake & 16 units, at 6.6 both at the 2 hour & 3 hour after mark. Then, only dropped a little bit to 04:41 BS 6.0 & ate with 28 units Novorapid, my usual 4 units less than previous meal, & after was only a bit high 06:59 BS 9.6 but, that may drop as it did yesterday & there’s more wriggle room for it to do so without going hypo: says I; will it be a case of eating my own words? 

Things seem to be moving faster now that I’m back in range!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Back to work I go. Hopefully not too many idiots about today, but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Flower

Morning all with an added pinch & a punch, it’s a new week/month 6.8 

May 1st- blink- June 1st it’s going so fast in groundhog world! Off to find a new walk today avoiding car showrooms and street markets. 

I hope your work goes ok today @Stitch147 ,nice HS work @ColinUK

Hope you’re doing alright out there


----------



## brisr949

Morning all, another gorgeous day today, well done on your medal @Lanny and hope everyone hss a nice safe day whatever you may be up to.
10.3 today but im ok with that.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks been AWOL again for a few days, 11.8 at 07:00 purposely done as my BGL`s have been dropping so quickly in the heat. Not knocking the sun just a matter of Basal adjustment and testing as @Kaylz & @Bloden has advised @Michael12421, a couple units of NR quickly back down to 5.3. Got to test every hour during the day if possible and once or twice through the night DSN phoning back on Friday for results, may be up for a Libre.

Pharmacist has been having trouble getting Creon but arrived this morning (phew), luckily I have some as back up but started to panic getting very low and those in the know, knows what happens when you run out of Creon..

Congratulations on HS @ColinUK  and the weight result.

Well done @Lanny on your golf medal and so happy you are starting to get good results and feeling better. 

Hope you are all staying safe and you can buy your new car now and drive through the street markets, take care.


----------



## KARNAK

Bloody hell folks must of pressed a few wrong keys, eyes need sorting out.


----------



## Gruers

A 7.6 this morning was it the tic tacs last night?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning.  
STRAY LATE everyone and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

04:54 BS 8.1 A bit disappointed!  So,so smile! Tried staying up a bit later yesterday, to have a shot at getting up at a normal time today, & made it to about 7/8pm but, at the cost of eating again! So, technically I bolused 5 times yesterday, 1st time for half oatcake & half dose to stop DP rise, with 16, 28, 24, & 20 units Novorapid. Now then, the extra 4th meal I needed: what do I bolus for that; would normally bolus the same as dinner but, decided to try 2 units lower & see what happens?So, 18 units & I wake with a slightly higher BS: conclusive! That’s the closest of the official set of emojis to a “Ahah!” Lightbulb emoji!

Also, reconfirmed, already knew from previous experiments, how long my peak BS is after eating: it’s 90 minutes & by 2 hours is just starting to come back down. Pre bolusing before eating, only started doing in 2018 learnt from you lot here, has made a difference of 30 minutes: I used to peak higher at hours; now peak a bit lower at 90 minutes! Now, it was Monday 18/05/20 when I got that call from my GP practice nurse, not the hosp. DSN who’s care I’ve been under since Feb. 2016, who doesn’t really know me, new replacement for the other practice nurse who retired, asked me how longer after were my readings! I said 90 minutes but, no longer than 2 hours. She said that’s too short a time, went into the explanation of why test at 2 hours after; before BS still rising & after starting to fall! I didn’t contradict her. But, it’s been kind of in my mind so, I tried that experiment again. Before eating BS 6.0, 1 hour after BS 9.6, 90 minutes after BS 10.8 & 2 hours after BS 9.5. That’s why I always try to test around the 90 minutes mark but, sometimes forget, lose track of time or whatever & it’s later being 2 hours or a few minutes over. But, it still gives me a rough idea! I learnt the most about this from the thread “Avoiding Post Prandial Spikes” here:-









						Avoiding post prandial spikes (type 1)
					

I've copied this over from a reply buried in another thread in case it's helpful to anyone :)  The following tips are what I gleaned from a presentation by Gary Scheiner (Certified Diabetes Educator, author of Think Like A Pancreas, and type 1 himself) - this was his "Strike the Spike"...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




It’s another example of what these forums have done for & it’s never too late to learn: had been medicating then injecting insulin straight after eating for 17 years; a simple change like prebolusing has made such a difference!

Oops! I didn’t know I was going to say all that but, I did it & I’m reporting what I did the previous day as I usually do!

Anyways,A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine Inside & Outside! HEY! Just realised I haven’t said that in some time now: I suppose because I haven’t been SO Sunny on the Inside these days while trying SO hard to keep things on an even keel; things are definitely on the up if I‘m starting to feel that Sunshine again to automatically want to impart some of it to you lot!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.4 this morning which is not unexpected after an evening enjoying the rare delights of pizza! 
Another warm day forecast with garden chores to be done, it keeps growing...
The wonderful news is I get to see my grandson tomorrow YESSS!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Lanny said:


> Anyways,A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine Inside & Outside! HEY! Just realised I haven’t said that in some time now: I suppose because I haven’t been SO Sunny on the Inside these days while trying SO hard to keep things on an even keel; things are definitely on the up if I‘m starting to feel that Sunshine again to automatically want to impart some of it to you lot!


@Lanny I sense a real joy here! Keep it up!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, I’m up early for no discernible reason apart from I was awake. 6.4 for moi today. Not quite as sunny so far but it is still the middle of the night for most folks! Got appointment with the Vampire this morning to extract blood for my diabetes review. They texted me very strict instructions on the procedure, don’t arrive more than five minutes early, that’ll be hard for me, don’t bring anyone with you, that’s easy, and wear a face covering if you can. Oops! Haven’t got one of those and I think it might be a tad hot with a scarf on. I then got another text asking me to fill in a questionaire. Have I a temperature? Have I got a sudden onset cough? Has anyone in my household got or had these symptoms? If I said “no” to all the questions, I should attend my appointment. If I said “ yes” to any of the questions the practice will contact me. I’ll let you know how I get on. Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

5.0 this morning 

And yesterday had a long FaceTime call with the folks and we’ve decided that nobody actually trusts the government over easing lockdown so we’re not rushing to meet. I’m sad but remained in a way because to be with them but not be able to hug each other will be unbearable whereas this way they stay isolated and we monitor the situation a while longer.

It’s their anniversary tomorrow. 57 years married, two engaged and two going out together before that. And they’re still in love with each other.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Today score on the doors is 6.2 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.0 this morning
> 
> And yesterday had a long FaceTime call with the folks and we’ve decided that nobody actually trusts the government over easing lockdown so we’re not rushing to meet. I’m sad but remained in a way because to be with them but not be able to hug each other will be unbearable whereas this way they stay isolated and we monitor the situation a while longer.
> 
> It’s their anniversary tomorrow. 57 years married, two engaged and two going out together before that. And they’re still in love with each other.


Ahhh! That’s lovely.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce and I are both suffering from skin peeling off fingers and hands, my problem is that I almost scald my hands every time I wash them to make sure they are clean and considering I can be there 5 times in 10-15 minutes that's a lot of burning water, must remember its the soap that does the main job, water can be cool!    him I think its the abrasive soap wash they have at work

Anyways it was a 4.0 for me at 6:05 so had a glucose chew and was 4.9 by around 6:45,  had my first day 100% in target yesterday for the first time in ages so nae doubt it will be all over the place today, never mind at least I know what to do 

Stay safe and have a nice day if you can
xx


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Ahhh! That’s lovely.


Just what I was thinking @ColinUK. I can’t wait to hug my mum but I don’t want to put her at risk.  

Morning all. 5.4 here.

I’m so itchy LOL. Going to see if antihistamines get rid of this pesky heat rash...don’t scratch, don’t scratch!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  2.9


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Just what I was thinking @ColinUK. I can’t wait to hug my mum but I don’t want to put her at risk.
> 
> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> I’m so itchy LOL. Going to see if antihistamines get rid of this pesky heat rash...don’t scratch, don’t scratch!


Can you still get calamine lotion?  Maybe you have tried it but it had no effect.


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here on a 3.4

Beautiful morning here, today I will be mostly waiting in for my pump cannulas and sensors to arrive ‘By end of day’ love how helpful that information is!

Lovely to hear you’re feeling sunshine again @Lanny.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Just what I was thinking @ColinUK. I can’t wait to hug my mum but I don’t want to put her at risk.
> 
> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> I’m so itchy LOL. Going to see if antihistamines get rid of this pesky heat rash...don’t scratch, don’t scratch!


To make matters worse, many of their friends have regularly broken the guidelines and gone and stayed overnight with their children or have had people come visit. But it’s about choice and I think my parents are making the right choice.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  2.9


Oh dear Michael, hope you are feeling a bit better now x


----------



## brisr949

Fell asleep without my basal  so woke to a not so good 22.9, but breakfast correction has got that back in line to a respectable 6.4.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes, much better thank you. I only felt slightly uncomfortable when I got up. Breakfast soon cured it.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Yes, much better thank you. I only felt slightly uncomfortable when I got up. Breakfast soon cured it.


That's good news, well done x


----------



## Michael12421

Well, the essentials have been delivered.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon boys and girls

I’m reporting rather late, as yesterday completely used all my energy supplies. Anyway, woke up on 4.8, which is OK after a fairly straight line overnight. That wake up was at 11.30.

So what wore me out? Well, in the morning went to the garden centre (masked and hand sanitised frequently) to get some plants for the window boxes which hang from the balcony rail, and got a balcony pear tree. I grooved around on my wheelchair, son in law did the trolley shoving and compost bag lifting. All appropriate distancing done. It was reasonably busy, almost a normal Monday morning. Only a few other folk wore masks, but everyone was taking extra care. 

So far so good. Went from there back to dump the stuff at the flat, picked up Mrs B and then we were driven by son in law to their garden for a barbecue. We were distanced, but in fact we have all maintained a bubble, so no risk. The food was excellent. Only trouble was the Crunchie cheesecake that daughter had made for a local internet Bake Off competition. That had to be tamed by 15 units of Humalog

The barbecue was all off wheelchair, so I moved around on two crutches. That was the killer bit. Didn’t hurt, but paid for it later. Had to take twoTramadol just to get into bed later, so had some wizard dreams overnight.

But you know what really annoyed me yesterday? I woke up yesterday on 5.2, but didn’t have the time to gloat


----------



## Kaylz

well now I see another reason why someone cant get a grip on their condition


----------



## Michael12421

That is one years supply - not of course that it is any of your business.


----------



## Lanny

Awwh! @mikeyB , Congratulations on yesterday’s House Special!  A trumpet fanfare for you & a “Singing Telegram” with a surprising twist:-






From Clue based on the board game Cluedo!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> That is one years supply - not of course that it is any of your business.


you constantly wake up hypo and don't even feel it much, alcohol can be a huge factor in causing lows when you are sleeping, you are very irresponsible at looking after yourself and wont do a damn thing to change it yet get a lot of sympathy, its honestly getting unbelievable and you need to buck up and do something about it before you end up dead because of it, yes blunt but that's exactly how my consultant put it to me when I lost my hypo awareness even though I  was doing everything right


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks I`m with @mikeyB late again, 7.7 this morning nicely reducing figures in the heat. Tomorrow the temperature drops dramatically that will need more adjustment but hey getting really good at maths especially equations.Been to the beach this morning tide was right out wasn`t happy about the amount of seaweed on one side of the beach. 

Congratulations @mikeyB on HS yesterday.

Well a big clap for forum members mentioned in the Balance Mag, first of all Robin a T2 who got his/her HbA1c down from 104 to 38 in 6 months, @trophywench also mentioned and @Ljc, also @Anitram. A good contribution from the forum letting people know how we support each other, well done folks keep it going.

Enjoy the rest of the day folks and take care, stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve had a think about posting this & decided to but, please forgive me if I shouldn’t have!

@Michael12421 maybe some peanut butter on something like an oatcake, you’ve probably noticed I like those, a cracker or toast before you go to sleep at night will slowly & steadily release it’s sugars, because of the fat in it, will hold your BS steady overnight while you sleep? And if it’s a bit higher than you’d like a correction added to breakfast can soon sort that out as in the case of @brisr949 today: it’s safer than being too low; I remember reading once about @everydayupsanddowns once posting about not realising how worried his wife was about him not waking up at all, while sleeping overnight, when he lost hypo awareness after a prolonged series of hypos!


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you Lanny, nothing to forgive. However I loathe peanut butter with a vengeance but I do have other things that I can take. Problem being that I go to sleep very early as I get very tired and going to sleep is usually only about 45 minutes after eating my dinner so I am still full from that. Really appreciate your post.


----------



## trophywench

How lovely Michael - thought it was only me who loathed the taste of peanuts!  My husband likes peanut butter, just don't kiss me immediately thereafter please …...


----------



## trophywench

My Balance arrived today, haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Can you still get calamine lotion?  Maybe you have tried it but it had no effect.


Yes, it’s still available but the chemist sold my husband an expensive cream instead, which I’m allergic too - so now I’m super-itchy LOL!


----------



## brisr949

Kaylz said:


> you constantly wake up hypo and don't even feel it much, alcohol can be a huge factor in causing lows when you are sleeping, you are very irresponsible at looking after yourself and wont do a damn thing to change it yet get a lot of sympathy, its honestly getting unbelievable and you need to buck up and do something about it before you end up dead because of it, yes blunt but that's exactly how my consultant put it to me when I lost my hypo awareness even though I  was doing everything right



I dont know anyones background so this is just a general post.. in my humble opinion alcohol is not a good thing for a diabetic. As the alcohol is leaving your system you will more often than not wake to a low. I know im quite a new member but i have seen enough posts to come to that opinion plus it used to happen to me before i kicked the drink to the kerb.
I know this wont be the same for everyone and i guess it depends how much you have the evening before.


----------



## Ditto

Luv Clue.  

I've not been measuring, my tunnel vision thing means I only want to be in the garden. Really daft as the garden starts to look good while I'm going to rack and rooney! Will start tomorrow... famous last words.


----------



## Lanny

05:14 BS 7.1  Yay! That’s going in the right direction!

Only ate twice yesterday & usual half oatcake, half the dose preventing DP! Just as well as, get ready for the shocker, I put on 2 more kilos: that’s me at 84 kilos now when my weight has been a steady 79 kilos before lockdown; it had gone up to 82 kilos before I got ill a couple of weeks ago & I’ve mentioned before that I eat like a pig when ill unless I have a fever! I’m now a very apposite heavy pig: born 1971 in a Year of the Pig!

Ah well, something to work on once I have enough breath to do some exercise: the 70 steps to & from the kitchen & the 50 to & from the bathroom can still be a bit winding; but, a definite improvement over what it was! Slightly less extreme emoji than this one,! 

An early Good Morning to you all & lovely bright Sunshine on the Inside & Outside for all of you!

Oh! Almost forgot: asda shopping is coming today 13:00 to 15:00 & I need it; eating like a pig this week & I’m low on food!


----------



## ColinUK

So close... 5.3 this morning.

Dead headed some flowers on the balcony yesterday so that pot is looking much neater and will come back with gusto when the next set of buds open up. And watched Bake Off Processionals last night without having a patisserie themed dream!

Going to head out soon(ish) for a walk around the park and treat myself to a coffee from the newly reopened, family run, Italian cafe where you’re as likely to be gently insulted as you are to be given decent coffee!
Meeting up with a friend later to sign some documents which need to be witnessed and I’m sure we’ll have a socially distanced coffee and stroll.

It’s the first time since being born that I’ve not seen my folks on their wedding anniversary. They’ll have to make do with the card and flowers I’ve sent them. I was tempted to all the florist to make a sculpture of me from them but I’m not quite sure my budget would run to that level of extravagance so a hand tied bouquet will suffice. 
I did request that it’s delivered between 7-7:30am because I know it’ll wake them up and I’m cruel like that lol Love ’em really!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@ColinUK as you say, so close, Enjoy the coffee!
6.1 for me today, a bit of jetwashing today but shouldn't take long.
Not so warm today I believe.
Out for the run first.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> @ColinUK as you say, so close, Enjoy the coffee!
> 6.1 for me today, a bit of jetwashing today but shouldn't take long.
> Not so warm today I believe.
> Out for the run first.
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Enjoy the run! 
What are you running through that you’ll need jet washing afterwards though?


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Enjoy the run!
> What are you running through that you’ll need jet washing afterwards though?


LOL...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today  Woke up to the pitter patter of rain and gloomy skies! Hurrah!  Good job I mowed the lawn yesterday!


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All,  it's a 6.2 here today and raining but still warm so not sure about a walk today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.7.7


----------



## Gruers

A very surprising 5.7 after going to bed at 11.1 
i had some fish and chips for dinner followed by a walk


----------



## Lanny

Gruers said:


> A very surprising 5.7 after going to bed at 11.1
> i had some fish and chips for dinner followed by a walk


Crikey!  The diabetes fairy was VERY nice to you! I wish I could eat that & wake up on a decent reading! Your pancreas must have panicked, worked all night pumping out insulin to counter that 11.1 while you were sleeping? Or, it might have been the walk after dinner? Either way: NICE!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well what a change in weather yesterday, dull, cool and numerous rain showers, was a welcome change to the sweltering heat for me, much prefer it cooler!

Bruce brought bread up for me last night and I had to request some spreadable butter too, thought I had enough to do me until Saturday when he’d be at Lidl’s but when I was making my sandwich for dinner realised there was no chance that was going to happen!

Anyways its a 4.8 for me this morning, spent pre meals in the 5's yesterday so something to keep an eye on, I don't like being too low after losing my hypo awareness before but I don't want to be too lax either but with a 5.8 before bed and 2 digestive biscuits something is certainly going on! Good job they only cost 31p a pack but will need Bruce's mum to pick me up some more as I'm going through them like goodness knows what!

Anyways stay safe my lovelies and have a nice day if you can
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all 8.1 for me. One over cooked hypo to blame. Nice flatfish though.

Rain pattering down nicely.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and it’s raining! Thank goodness. A 7.3 for me. I didn’t bolus enough for my potato wedges obviously but I’d had a 7 mile walk in the blistering heat yesterday and a glass of Sancerre with my tea so thought I’d be a bit cautious. It’ll probably catch me by surprise later. Car going to garage soon to get a new glass roof, wonder what courtesy car we’ll get? Usually we would collect the grandkids and take them out ( our car is a two seater) but alas that’s not to be, no social distancing in a car. Maybe we should have requested a bus! Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, another HS here, I’m beginning to like this sensor. Unusually for me, it started off a bit sluggish, but seemed to perk up after a couple of days. Dull here, but no rain yet. It had better start soon, lawn  has gone brown and crispy.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Robin on the House Special. 
My reading this morning is 5.0.  
Dull and drizzly here as well so far today. 

(Have) *A SLY TREAT* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on the House Special @Robin


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, another HS here, I’m beginning to like this sensor. Unusually for me, it started off a bit sluggish, but seemed to perk up after a couple of days. Dull here, but no rain yet. It had better start soon, lawn  has gone brown and crispy.
> View attachment 14390


Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, another HS here, I’m beginning to like this sensor. Unusually for me, it started off a bit sluggish, but seemed to perk up after a couple of days. Dull here, but no rain yet. It had better start soon, lawn  has gone brown and crispy.
> View attachment 14390


Well done.


----------



## Toucan

5.8 for me this morning.
Good to see some rain! - The garden will appreciate it.

Catching up with indoor chores for me today, then another ZOOM cooking session with my grandson.
He wants to make cheese scones today  - will be a bit of a temptation for me but I'm sure my husband will be his usual helpful self in disposing of them.
I'll try to be like @ColinUK and his patisserie, and just dream about them.


----------



## Lanny

Couldn’t resist posting & asking for your indulgence again! 

Was playing golf & just got an Albatross: only had 8 so far; last one was on 29/01/20!

Albatross Tour 7 Sunshine Glades 5 par 5 on 03/06/20


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Couldn’t resist posting & asking for your indulgence again!
> 
> Was playing golf & just got an Albatross: only had 8 so far; last one was on 29/01/20!
> 
> Albatross Tour 7 Sunshine Glades 5 par 5 on 03/06/20


I thought you were playing actual real golf!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> I thought you were playing actual real golf!



 I wish! Couldn’t walk round a golf course right now: not enough breath! 

Playing Golf Clash in bed: mostly sitting up in bed most of the day: STILL so short of breath; it IS getting better but, it’s SLOW!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 for me on this cooler, rainy day. I don’t mind though if it keeps the smell of barbecues and drone of lawnmowers quelled for a few days! 

Bad back still plaguing me big time but as my general treatment is basically on hold as the medical profession concentrates on Covid, I’m having to grimace and bear it for now. Our market opens today for the first time in months during which the sun has blazed. Today it’s piddling down most of the day! What a shame because they’ll be desperate for takings.

When I get my joints functioning, I’ll go out for that socially distanced walk us shielders can now have. Yippee!

I


----------



## Deleted member 25429

A 4 for me ... mine seem to go from one extreme to the other at the moment . Lovely walk with the dog , then on with working from home . Lots of baking to do tonight as going into work for an hour tomorrow and I promised them cakes .


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I can't get any blood out but will try again this afternoon.  The weather really has changed! Leaves are blowing past the window.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone.  No reading today again, can't usually fit it in when working and had to get the washing on the line as well today.  My husband was called last night 6pm to be asked to come back to work today, 6am in the morning, not much time for adjustment there then.  Still he didn't mind, he has his mask and gloves and works mainly on his own as a lorry driver.  Poor dog does not know what is going on as we both walked out of the door this morning, she is normally having her walk at 6am and she won't go out with me later.
Sooo hot last night, was awful, very close today but cloudy and seems weather is set for a downturn, garden could do with some rain.  My son's planned bbq tomorrow will be off because hubby is now back at work and so he changed it to Saturday but weather supposed to be quite bad with high winds so looks like that will have to wait another week or more.  C'est la vie.
Have a good day all x
Edit PS, got a message from surgery today asking for my blood pressure reading and when I rang to ask if it was to do with my due diabetic review they said no, heart review, but arranged for my D review next week so that is good.  I feel I need to have an HbA1c to see how I am doing as have not been following strict diet during lockdown.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 yep the rain has arrived here too, mind you the clouds are getting brighter, 23.C inside at the moment. Got Podiatrist appointment this afternoon tried to wash the brown off my feet but no luck, hope they`ll think its a suntan.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Nice shot @Lanny well done, not too much now don`t want you getting out breath.



ColinUK said:


> I thought you were playing actual real golf!



Youm made oi laf Colin.

Hang in there @Amigo that well deserved walk is a coming.

Keep safe folks stay away from the crowds, National trust are opening some locations today strict rules apply, take care.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  6.1 here.

So nice to be cold and wet on our walk this morning. Bloden is 10 today - already! Where has the time gone...?


----------



## Michael12421

Time flies by with dogs, mine are 15 and almost 10 and although it doesn't feel like I rescued them 'only yesterday' it isn't far off.  Happy Birthday Bloden.


----------



## SB2015

4.4 this morning.  Levels changing again.

Some very welcome rain and a chance to weave, and get a few other things done in the house.


----------



## KARNAK

Happy birthday Bloden.


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> I wish! Couldn’t walk round a golf course right now: not enough breath!
> 
> Playing Golf Clash in bed: mostly sitting up in bed most of the day: STILL so short of breath; it IS getting better but, it’s SLOW!


Get well soon @Lanny


----------



## Lanny

05:06 BS 8.8  A rare frown from me! That’s going in the wrong direction! Cant’t hang about! I need to take my big bin out onto the main road this morning by 07:00: didn’t do it 2 weeks ago & it’s VERY full; was last thing on my mind when ill! I’m going to take my inhalers now before going out & have the blue one on me in case I need it, put a mask on round my neck ready to put on in case I meet my neighbours, tell them I have CV in case they come anywhere near me, hopefully they’ll suspect anyway as they both saw me going off in the ambulance last week, have 2 neighbours in my close of 3 houses, take it as slowly as I can with rest stops if needs be & I’ll take it slowly on the way back as well! I have a feeling it’ll be a herculean effort & I was worried about it all night in my dreams while I slept: could that have put up my BS?

Anyway, an early Good Morning to you all! 

I’ll post again when I get back. Right, inhalers first!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all, and it’s raining! Thank goodness. A 7.3 for me. I didn’t bolus enough for my potato wedges obviously but I’d had a 7 mile walk in the blistering heat yesterday and a glass of Sancerre with my tea so thought I’d be a bit cautious. It’ll probably catch me by surprise later. Car going to garage soon to get a new glass roof, wonder what courtesy car we’ll get? Usually we would collect the grandkids and take them out ( our car is a two seater) but alas that’s not to be, no social distancing in a car. Maybe we should have requested a bus! Have a good day.


Ooh what car do you drive?


----------



## ColinUK

And a rather tired 5.3 this morning. 
Have a good day folks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this AM.  

*ARTY SLATE* and spread only love and kindness.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Just back, exhausted but, it’s done. Took me me 5 stops on the way: weight of the full bin; 3 stops on the way back! That’s 750 steps exercise done today with weights! Met one person so, put my mask while he passed me at opposite sides of the width of the lane just wide enough for 2 cars to pass each other: definitely at least 2 metres! Am now sitting on the bed having a rest before I have breakfast!

Have a Wonderful Day everyone full of Sunshine on the Inside & the outside! If it’s drizzling, like it is here, you’ll need to carry the sunshine with you on the inside!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  8.9


----------



## Lanny

Much better @Michael12421 it’s only a wee bit higher & easily sorted with breakfast Novorapid, I think that’s what insulin you take for meals!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Ooh what car do you drive?


We are extremely lucky to have an F Type Jag. V5 engine. It was our retirement present to ourselves three years ago. Not very practical at all, but hey, it’s great fun! We toured Europe in it for five weeks last year, it’s got a surprisingly decent sized boot. It’s Mr Eggy’s pride and joy, it hasn’t moved much in the last 11 weeks or so and he’s desperate to give her ( Camille) a decent run out.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A very dull one but no rain. 7.3 today for me. It’s daughter number two’s birthday today. Yet another lockdown birthday in the family, including sons-in-law, this is number five. Anyways, she is 33 today and just found out she’s back at work next week, at least she’s had her birthday off. We are going to round later to see her and our eldest granddaughter. Only seen them fleetingly when they’ve dropped shopping off for us. Better put my thermals on I think, might be a bit chilly sitting in the garden today!  Don’t worry Boris, I’ll heed  your advice and not go inside. Some of us DO abide by the guidance.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> We are extremely lucky to have an F Type Jag. V5 engine. It was our retirement present to ourselves three years ago. Not very practical at all, but hey, it’s great fun! We toured Europe in it for five weeks last year, it’s got a surprisingly decent sized boot. It’s Mr Eggy’s pride and joy, it hasn’t moved much in the last 11 weeks or so and he’s desperate to give her ( Camille) a decent run out.


Nice


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6,5 for me today, will be very interested to find what my HbA1c is this time, am sure it will be up on last time. Have DN review next Thursday. Hubby now back at work, doggy missing her walks, weather is clammy and dull, waiting for the downpour. Bit of an upset tum this morning which is not what I need just before doing the weeks shop at Sainsbury’s, need to leave soon so have a good day one and all x


----------



## Gruers

6.7 this morning some DP going on over night


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Well it did rain in the end, yesterday. Not a lot, but the garden is looking a bit fresher. Hoping to go over to the next town and do a walk with daughter later, unless it rains again.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A big 6.0 for me today. 
Hope it stays dry today, have more outside projects looming. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

It's a 4.7 for me this morning, will see how today goes and possibly consider reducing my Tresiba a half unit, only a few weeks since I started upping it   all fun and games here lol not

Was quite chilly yesterday and feeling the same at the moment but hopefully the sun will appear later and heat the living room up a bit, I'm sure its probably not even that bad but its a shock to the system after such sweltering weather

Stay safe and have a nice day whatever you may be doing
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Its a 7.3 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning!  6.1 here.

It’s hubby’s birthday today - 55, not a sprightly 33 like your daughter @eggyg.  It’s also his sister’s birthday, but she usually forgets his, oh and my second ex-SIL’s birthday too - popular date!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  late up for me  for a change  ,   My reading is 5.3 today  hope every one has the best day possible


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8 today.

it hardly rained yesterday but it stored it up and waited until I was out on my walk without a waterproof coat to rain on me. Why so?

Anyhow I hope you’re all doing ok out there, have a good day


----------



## brisr949

Morning all, hope everyone has a really good day.
7.9 for me this morning.


----------



## SB2015

A 7.3 this morning, after one of those mad nights.  A surprising 14.9 at bed, with no obvious explanation.  Sorted eventually with set change on my pump, but then the long wait to check things were back in target before sleeping. That is when I wish Novorapid did ‘what it says on the tin’  
Got lots of reading done, and now having a lazy day.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.0 for me this morning despite increasing my basal another unit, but I had quite a fatty meal last night ( crispy duck pancakes... only 3 of those wafer thin pancakes... followed by home made low carb trifle for afters with lots of creamy custard and whipped cream) and my basal site bled quite a bit and blebbed so not sure if some of the insulin came back out. Decided not to do a correction with NR at bedtime but had hoped the extra Levemir would fix it. 
Gave myself 3 units of NR this morning.... 2 for DP and +1 correction. Headed off to the sorting office to collect a parcel. Was a nice 6.1 before driving the 15 mins there but had to wait ages in a very well spaced and courteous queue. Had intended to go and get animal feed whilst I was out with the car but suddenly felt the need for the loo (despite going before I left the house). Got in the car to drive home and thought I had better test again as eyesight not great and I was down to 4.1, so hit it with a dextrose tablet (that is my no messing hypo treatment usually reserved for sub 3 readings but this was an emergency!!) and then 2 jelly babies and sat squirming in desperation trying to think "dry desert" thoughts for 40 mins whilst I came up above 5 and was fit to drive home to the loo. Pleased to report I made it.....just... but what a relief! Not sure if some of last night's insulin had been trapped in that bleb and joined the party this morning after I gave it a rub, but most inconvenient!

Some lovely news this morning that my lavender bantam pekin hen has hatched 8 chicks overnight.. full marks for her as that is a max result.... 8 from 8 eggs. All 8 chicks are lavender too. 
Now it is just a case of waiting to see how unlucky I am as regards their sex. It is usually 5 or 6 weeks before you can tell. Will settle for 50/50 but chances are there will be more males than females and they are so cute, it is really hard to cull them. Not like the full size cockerels which turn into complete adolescent jerks and make the culling a little less difficult.... and there is nearly enough meat on the full size males to make them worth dressing and eating..... there is more meat on a pigeon than those little banties! ...Oh, the joys and realities of livestock rearing!


----------



## stephknits

A wondrous 5.5 for me this morning.  Am now off to do lessons with my youngest which usually involves me swearing at the computer.  Have a lovely day all


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> my basal site bled quite a bit and blebbed so not sure if some of the insulin came back out.


I didn’t know insulin can come back out when that happens!  That happens to me sometimes too & actually happened last night when doing midnight Levemir: sometimes I stab it in my thigh as I’ve been finding my stomach has a few lumps & bumps; also, have done injections, when out & about, in the fattest part of my upper arm as it’s not so convenient to do it in my stomach in public! It can bleed sometimes & certainly the upper arm stings a bit more! Umm! Interesting thought to ponder on emoji!


----------



## Amigo

A 6.2 for me this morning when the heating had to be put on for an hour.

I don’t suppose any of you were in the 3 hr queues waiting to get through the McDonald’s drive thru? 
I’d never eat again if I relied on that stuff! Had to laugh at the guy with the cardboard car queueing. They sent him away after his wait and ingenuity...aww!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> I didn’t know insulin can come back out when that happens!  That happens to me sometimes too & actually happened last night when doing midnight Levemir: sometimes I stab it in my thigh as I’ve been finding my stomach has a few lumps & bumps; also, have done injections, when out & about, in the fattest part of my upper arm as it’s not so convenient to do it in my stomach in public! It can bleed sometimes & certainly the upper arm stings a bit more! Umm! Interesting thought to ponder on emoji!



It seems logical to me that if you hit a small blood vessel with the needle, the blood pressure will force the blood out and that could easily mix with the insulin you inject and if it then leaks out through the hole in the skin as you withdraw the needle, then some of the insulin could presumably come out mixed in with the blood and the remaining blood which caused the bleb may have insulin trapped in it which will take longer to dissipate. I would think that me giving it a good rub this morning may have then increased the reabsorption rate of the trapped blood and insulin in the bleb and caused me to utilise that insulin which didn't kick in and do it's job last night. That is me thinking with a slightly scientific but not medically trained mind.... so could be wrong..... but it would explain what happened to me last night and this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora oh no! Glad you managed to stop and test and sort yourself out! for you and @Lanny yes insulin can come out if you bleed but not a great deal of it will come back out and looks more due to the fact it's mixed with blood so it wouldn't be enough to be overly concerned about, although in regards to storing insulin in lumps etc then yes that can be issue and can be released even weeks later although that's usually in people who have been diagnosed longer and haven't rotated their sites as often as they probably should, hope you get a good lot of females Barbara xx


----------



## Toucan

Back up to 6.4 this morning (Oh dear, I did end up eating some of the scones that I made with my grandson on the ZOOM cook).

Pick the first bowl of strawberries from the garden this morning - delicous.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 6.6 getting better each morning, its actually cooled down quite a bit today only 21.C. Done all the laundry and dried this morning, got a new tumble dryer would be easier to connect a keyboard to it than use the dials.

Have a nice swear day @stephknits. 

That's a nice Jag @eggyg efficient engine and fuel injection system, new glass roof hmm difficult job.

Glad you didn`t wee yourself Barbara and a great result with your Bantams. The sex doesn`t matter, if its a male a cock up, if its female don`t know.

Enjoy your day folks you all make mine, stay safe take care.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK Ted, if it's a male it's a very small portion of "coq au vin"


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz with only injecting 3 units I think there was probably a significant proportion either came out with the blood or got trapped in the oedema/bleb that formed under the skin. I certainly didn't see much result from it last night and much more response to my insulin than I expected this morning. Maybe as much as a third of it would be my guess.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for that info @Kaylz  An “Ahah!” Lightbulb emoji! I have a few lumps & bumps on my stomach & sometimes insulin seems not to work & then, works too well! So, have been trying my thighs as well: they tend to bruise more though; upper arms too the odd time which bizarrely dosen’t bruise but, tends to bleed a bit! I do remember @Northerner used to do his basal, when he used it, in his backside but, I cannot reach that with either of my arms although my right arm would get closer to it than my left!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz with only injecting 3 units I think there was probably a significant proportion either came out with the blood or got trapped in the oedema/bleb that formed under the skin. I certainly didn't see much result from it last night and much more response to my insulin than I expected this morning. Maybe as much as a third of it would be my guess.


not necessarily, I only take 1.5 units for my tea if I'm in range and have had a bleeder but haven't seen a significant jump by the time bedtime rolls around, anyways glad you've managed to get back on track xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I use left thigh for breakfast, right for dinner, alternate stomach for tea and alternate bum cheeks for basal, I used to do it myself but these days my mum does it for me, wanted to get Bruce to do it so I could go and stay at his etc but obviously cant just now and I'd be very nervous with him being a dart player!    xx


----------



## Hazel

Hello folks - hope you are all keeping well.

5.6 for me this morning.

Well, my B12 appt 5 weeks ago was cancelled due to Covid.    I normally get to 10 weeks in the 12 week cycle hand I start to notice I am getting very tired, so you can imagine by now I fell as though I am unplugged, running on empty.   I called the Surgery this morning,  to ask when, oh the advice Hazel is you could wait till the end of the year - you are having a laugh.
I am already sleeping up to 18 hours a day as it is.   So, after much huffing and puffing, if I am prepared to risk going to the surgery, I can get my B12 jab tomorrow, phew.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> @KARNAK Ted, if it's a male it's a very small portion of "coq au vin"



What's the female version?


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Thanks for that info @Kaylz  An “Ahah!” Lightbulb emoji! I have a few lumps & bumps on my stomach & sometimes insulin seems not to work & then, works too well! So, have been trying my thighs as well: they tend to bruise more though; upper arms too the odd time which bizarrely dosen’t bruise but, tends to bleed a bit! I do remember @Northerner used to do his basal, when he used it, in his backside but, I cannot reach that with either of my arms although my right arm would get closer to it than my left!



I`ll do it for you @Lanny I learnt Bumbago when I was in Hong Kong, sure we haven`t met before?


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> What's the female version?



It doesn't exist in my recipe book.... The females (pullets/hens) get to provide me with breakfast and even qualify for a retirement plan if they manage to survive to an age when egg laying ceases altogether but my oldest girl Tasha is still laying at 10 years old although much less frequently than she used to..... really hoping that she will go broody soon as she is a great mother hen. Her very first brood, she hatched all 14 eggs she was setting and raised them all to adolescence despite free ranging. The funniest thing to watch was when she was teaching them how to dust bath at just a few days old. They would stand around watching her but she would get so enthusiastic scratching up dirt to bath in that sometimes she would accidentally scratch up a chick with the dirt and it would go tumbling across the yard 3 or 4 feet, only to get up shake off the dust and waddle back to spectate..... at a slightly safer distance. I must have seen it happen with half a dozen chicks before the lesson was over.... would have made great You Tube footage.


----------



## KARNAK

Hazel said:


> Hello folks - hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> 5.6 for me this morning.
> 
> Well, my B12 appt 5 weeks ago was cancelled due to Covid.    I normally get to 10 weeks in the 12 week cycle hand I start to notice I am getting very tired, so you can imagine by now I fell as though I am unplugged, running on empty.   I called the Surgery this morning,  to ask when, oh the advice Hazel is you could wait till the end of the year - you are having a laugh.
> I am already sleeping up to 18 hours a day as it is.   So, after much huffing and puffing, if I am prepared to risk going to the surgery, I can get my B12 jab tomorrow, phew.



Good luck Hazel we are all thinking of you lovely. xx


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> It doesn't exist in my recipe book.... The females (pullets/hens) get to provide me with breakfast and even qualify for a retirement plan if they manage to survive to an age when egg laying ceases altogether but my oldest girl Tasha is still laying at 10 years old although much less frequently than she used to..... really hoping that she will go broody soon as she is a great mother hen. Her very first brood, she hatched all 14 eggs she was setting and raised them all to adolescence despite free ranging. The funniest thing to watch was when she was teaching them how to dust bath at just a few days old. They would stand around watching her but she would get so enthusiastic scratching up dirt to bath in that sometimes she would accidentally scratch up a chick with the dirt and it would go tumbling across the yard 3 or 4 feet, only to get up shake off the dust and waddle back to spectate..... at a slightly safer distance. I must have seen it happen with half a dozen chicks before the lesson was over.... would have made great You Tube footage.



AAHH memories of the dust bath  although could never get the dust out of my finger or toe nails. Seems like you`ve got the wrong recipe book? maybe I should send you mine? there's only one page trouble is its blank.xx


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> I`ll do it for you @Lanny I learnt Bumbago when I was in Hong Kong, sure we haven`t met before?


 CHEEKY! Ted @KARNAK !  You naughty boy, you!


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> CHEEKY! Ted @KARNAK !  You naughty boy, you!



Oh I hope so Lanny.


----------



## Bexlee

Afternoon All. Busy day today. So a bit late!

6.9 on waking and 5.9 when I got up - I’ll claim 5.9!!!

Hope all had a nice day in the cooler weather.

@eggyg lovely car!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 this fine morning.  ☺
Wear a mask face covering or don't wear one, but STAY A LERT

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  Sounded like it was raining quite heavily in the nigt here, so nice and fresh this morning  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Lanny

05:02 BS 7.7  Going in the right direction again!

Boy! It’s COLD this morning: woke up a little bit wheezy in the cold air JUST before my 05:00 alarm & I switched on the electric heater & will keep it on while I warm up a bit. Shivering in cold emoji!

Now that I’m sitting up I’m not wheezy anymore & will post this before taking my inhalers: no PARTICULAR hurray, then!

I have a bit of a guilty conscience to confess! My eldest SIL phoned me last night just before 21:45 after I’d already gone to sleep for a few hours, checked my watch after the quick call, I was woken up & answered very sleepily. She knew right away I was woken up & didn’t speak long: just asked the usual am I ok & it’s turning chillier, wrap up warm & don’t catch a cold; to all of which I lied to her on both counts! I decided last week that I wouldn’t tell either of my 2 brothers here, in Ballymoney, about me having CV because of both my SIL’s: 1 in isolation for having finished a course of chemo for cancer & the other shielding while recovering from a cancer tumour removed! I compromised & told my sister a bit further away, 20 miles, in Ballymena with strict instructions NOT to tell them: they’ll only worry & can’t do anything for me; I couldn’t bare the thought of putting them in danger! But, it was a good thing the phone call was so short as I REALLY didn’t like lying either!

There! Feel a bit better after my confession!

An early Good Morning to you all & stay warm as it’s turned chilly! Wishing you all some nice warming Sunshine on the Inside to keep those shivers away!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
@Northerner snap ! 5.6 for me too...

Contemplating a run but it seems to be raining 
Glad I did the patio yesterday such a messy job.
Could be indoor stuff today although a trip to Homebase is needed.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, it’s wet and soggy and I need it to stop now, the garden has been watered enough! A 6.4 today. Walked to daughter’s yesterday to give her her birthday present, just money, well there’s no shops open is there?  Was dry and warm when we set off, sat in her garden and then the rain started, we all huddled under the gazebo, unfortunately no social distancing was adhered to. Not allowed in the house of course and son-in-law isn’t allowed to give us a lift home either!  It eventually eased and we set off to walk home ( four miles). We made it to three miles and the heavens opened ! We were a tad wet! It’ll have washed any potential Covid 19 germs away anyways!  So a total of 8.3 miles walked yesterday and I still didn’t wake on a HS! Have a fun Friday. 
@Lanny you didn’t lie, you omitted to tell the truth. That’s the difference.


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 this morning after recording a 4.8 last night before bed.
It’s chilly in old London Town this morning so I’ve gone back to bed and am snuggled under the duvet with the cat asleep (kinda) at my feet. 
Weight has dropped a smidge further and I’m now 96.6kg - I’m really looking forward to dropping into the 14st something range soon.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on the House Special @ColinUK


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,
Today was a 6.3 morning for me ,  hope every one has the best today possible


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, 3.4


----------



## YMFB

Seven day waking average is 6.0 that includes a few low 5.2s, the others all under 7.

My stomach is still doing somersaults and sounds like an ancient heating system.  I’m not sure whether to start taking Imodium, off to speak to the DN, but any suggestions from the team on here gratefully received.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

I got a 5.2 in waking


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @Freddie1966 on getting the House Special of 5.2: that oh so elusive 5.2!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Nothing good about it, sold that laptop last week for £150, last night had to spend £249 on a new washing machine and it wont even be here until 10th! Last nights washing was done in the bath while Bruce is going to wash some of our stuff as well until it arrives, then this morning to top it all off we have no electric, was fine and suddenly went off at about 7:15, I cant take much more and really am feeling VERY deflated and close to tears 

5.4 today and apparently an engineer should be here for 7:45 but mum can deal with that 

Stay safe
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Here's hoping the day doesn't treat you too badly.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Managed a walk with daughter and a socially distanced cup of tea in her garden yesterday, unlike @eggyg we managed to dodge the showers. Footpaths were still cracked and bone dry, you’d never have known it had rained the day before.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all a 4.2 for me this morning.  Pootled downstairs and made a cup of tea and now still huddled up in bed looking at the rain.  Hope you have dried out eggy and lucky you for not getting soaked Robin.  Aside from struggling through maths, English and whatever else with my youngest, I am sorting out more car troubles today.  Was driving my husband's car, now with new battery and a lovely man in a BMW drove into the back of me at a roundabout.  No harm to anyone, so all fine and I wasn't being sarcastic, he really was a lovely man.  But another thing to sort.. 
Have wonderous days all!


----------



## SueEK

Morning peoples   . Delighted to report a 5,6 today, I had a rare lie in, it obviously suits me. Still no rain and lawn looking decidedly brown. Sky keeps threatening rain but none as yet. Met daughter and grandchildren yesterday in park for a walk with the doggies. My dog has obviously missed her dog as she was out of the car like a bolt of lightening and off across the park to greet him, was so sweet.  
@Lanny you have done the right thing I think, what could they do except worry and you have let your sister know, rest easy about it, little white lies are sometimes necessary.
Feel for the McCann’s today, can’t believe it was 13 years ago Madeline was taken 
Have a good day all x


----------



## SB2015

12 hours sleep!!!!!  What a difference that makes.  It was worth missing QI.

5.6 this morning.  Finally got the change in basal rate okay (for now)
It looks cold out there.  Can I get away with doing the same as @stephknits and huddling under the duvet for a bit longer, and having my forthcoming Zoom meet up from there.  Perhaps not.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.4 for me this morning. Is it Sunday again? The one liberating thing about this shielding business is I can wear mismatched clothes and the ironing board hasn’t been out for weeks! I’m like a bag lady!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8 for me. 

I fell off a kerb whilst playing let’s not walk into each other on a pavement yesterday and my one shoulder is really painful.My crutch slipped and I followed it it’s all out there to do isn’t it!

I hope you’re ok out there, I’m staying put today


----------



## brisr949

Morning all 14.7 today, not feeling too great in general today, hips are killing me as tripped over the blooming cat last night.


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 6.8 for me.
> 
> I fell off a kerb whilst playing let’s not walk into each other on a pavement yesterday and my one shoulder is really painful.My crutch slipped and I followed it it’s all out there to do isn’t it!
> 
> I hope you’re ok out there, I’m staying put today


Oh dear Flower I hope you are ok, as if you don’t have enough to cope with. Hope you don’t have too many bruises and feel better soon x


----------



## SueEK

brisr949 said:


> Morning all 14.7 today, not feeling too great in general today, hips are killing me as tripped over the blooming cat last night.


Oops blooming pets always springing up on us, hope you are ok Adam and feel better soon x


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - how are you today

4.6 today 

So, it was an early rise for me as I had to make way to the Suegery for my B12 jab, so should be feeling the benefit over the weekend hopefully.

Stay safe people


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower oh no! I hope you feel better soon! Take it easy, I'd go grab a bag of frozen peas for your shoulder for you if I could!
@brisr949 hope you feel better soon! cats can be a royal PITA, ours is but then he's got his cone of shame that quite often gets in our way!
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a very disappointing 10.5 for me this morning so will have to out my night time basal back up. I knocked it back down to 7 units last night because I had a late walk up to see the horses which is a mile up the hill and then back and I was carrying feed buckets and I also had a nightcap. I then forgot that I have swapped back to NR from Fiasp and need to give it over an hour. Got busy making my porridge with 30g jumbo oats, a few frozen berries, seeds, nuts and yoghurt and started eating only 40 mins after injecting. My BG had shot up to 16.7 within 20 mins of eating it and has stayed stubbornly at 12-13 ever since, so perhaps daytime basal needs an extra unit too. Hard to believe the cooler weather can have a significant effect.

Congrats to @ColinUK and @Freddie1966 on your House Specials. @ColinUK your numbers have certainly improved dramatically since starting the Fast 800, which must be helping with motivation. Good luck with the continued weight loss.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Well, a very disappointing 10.5 for me this morning so will have to out my night time basal back up. I knocked it back down to 7 units last night because I had a late walk up to see the horses which is a mile up the hill and then back and I was carrying feed buckets and I also had a nightcap. I then forgot that I have swapped back to NR from Fiasp and need to give it over an hour. Got busy making my porridge with 30g jumbo oats, a few frozen berries, seeds, nuts and yoghurt and started eating only 40 mins after injecting. My BG had shot up to 16.7 within 20 mins of eating it and has stayed stubbornly at 12-13 ever since, so perhaps daytime basal needs an extra unit too. Hard to believe the cooler weather can have a significant effect.
> 
> Congrats to @ColinUK and @Freddie1966 on your House Specials. @ColinUK your numbers have certainly improved dramatically since starting the Fast 800, which must be helping with motivation. Good luck with the continued weight loss.


They have improved and I'm feeling better all round. I'm still tempted by the evils of crisp french bread though! Although I've not actually had anything the diet doesn't allow. I'm debating whether to allow myself a day off and note how I feel and use that as added motivation to power me through the rest of the way. I know that seems like a silly approach but it's how my mind is working.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK I can see how you would need a little extra motivation to stick at it because I know for a fact that I couldn't manage to do it, but I think it may be a little early to be naughty. You are only a couple of weeks in aren't you and getting an HS should be "almost" as good as a crisp fresh French stick  Stay strong, you can do it!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK I can see how you would need a little extra motivation to stick at it because I know for a fact that I couldn't manage to do it, but I think it may be a little early to be naughty. You are only a couple of weeks in aren't you and getting an HS should be "almost" as good as a crisp fresh French stick  Stay strong, you can do it!


Yes Boss!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.1


----------



## ColinUK

5.0 for me this morning. Lousy sleep last night for no particular reason so I’m going to doze a while longer methinks.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. The dog has got me up so that I can watch her walking around the garden trying to find grass to eat, not much luck for her as it is crisp ‘n dry out there. 6.3 for me today. Going to sit in sons garden again today but ordering food rather than the promised bbq. Neither will be great for my food choices though, blimey food dominates my life now! 
Dry and sunny so far but supposedly the wind is going to get up later.  The R number is going up so hope everyone stays away from Brighton - it’s shut, go away, don’t come   
Stay safe x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.4 for me this morning,  could be demonstrating the lasting effect of yesterday's curry?
Still Mrs Snowwy was pleased as one of her favourites!
@SueEK we shall come to Brighton one day, when all is well again... I just love those sandy beaches down there   in the mean time, enjoy that BBQ!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:58 BS 5.3  JUST a shave off that elusive HS! Definitely going in the right direction! BUT, a bit too much & fast!

Spent half of yesterday after midday Levemir went in fire fighting hypos as BS kept dropping! First sign of trouble was when I forgot to take a reading until 2 hours & 39 minutes after lunch BS 5.7. I thought crikey that’s low with active insulin on board so, ate a dark mint kit kat 2 finger bar before going off on a snooze. Woke up about 3 hours later, 5 hours & 50 minutes after NR, with the hypo racing heart, headache & stomach rumbling! Got up & tested BS 4.1. Poured myself a glass of coke & drank that while I reheated some shepherds pie made with turkey mince. Ate it & then, dithered about the Novorapid dose, knew the midday Levemir had to be dialled back but, still actively taking my BS down too fast until midnight so, I decided to err on the side of caution & only stabbed in 12 units. Then, I was still worried that maybe I shouldn’t have had any NR at all & ate another kit kat as well! Went back to bed thinking when the alarm wakes me I’ll test & see where I’m at & add a correction if needs be when midnight LR goes in: BS 9.9 & added 10 units NR; know from previous experience that at that time it takes 2 units per mmol I want to drop; that seems to be the WORST time to try to get higher BS down!  Kept LR at 24 units as waking & after breakfast BS were fine with no problems: it’s the midday LR I need to reduce & will dial it back to 40 units today.

I was thinking that things ARE that little bit easier & better yesterday morning & the insulin requirements going down seems to confirm it! Though it kept me on my toes & eating all those kit kats wouldn’t help my increased weight!

Here’s hoping BS will be a bit more stable today?

A slightly later, for me, Good Morning to you all & stay warm on the inside with the Sunshine you carry with you internally as externally there isn’t much to be had!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  It rained a lot in the night, but is bright and sunny this morning 

@Flower, I'm really sorry to hear about your fall, I hope you are not feeling too sore today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All,  it's a 5.9 for me this morning making it a weekly average of 6.3 , it's been a bit of time since my weekly average was up in the 6's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning. 

If you're having some weird dreams during this pandemic, check out https://www.idreamofcovid.com/ to see what others are dreaming about.

Stay safe and well (and alert)!

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce was telling me last night his work are now checking temperatures when employees arrive to start, he also took our first load of washing down the road last night and should bring it back later when he drops my shopping off

Anyways 5.5 for me this morning

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning people - how is everyone?

A disappointing 6.8 today.

Off out soon to get some 'essentials'.
Take care and keep safe x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me

Slept so soundly I've got a small gap on my sensor graph.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Glass of red wine effect again.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all. The dog has got me up so that I can watch her walking around the garden trying to find grass to eat, not much luck for her as it is crisp ‘n dry out there. 6.3 for me today. Going to sit in sons garden again today but ordering food rather than the promised bbq. Neither will be great for my food choices though, blimey food dominates my life now!
> Dry and sunny so far but supposedly the wind is going to get up later.  The R number is going up so hope everyone stays away from Brighton - it’s shut, go away, don’t come
> Stay safe x


It is up here too. Over 1 in the North West.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 for me after over treating a potential hypo. 5 at 6.30, bolused for my meal. 20 mins before hand. Went to get noodles from the cupboard and there was only one portion left so had to share but I had bolused for one each! 4 units! Had tea, then two slices of fruit malt about an hour later. 11.4 when I went to bed at 10.30! Should have really just had one but my hand slipped when I was cutting it!  Held my nerve though and didn’t correct. So quite happy with 7.1. Another damp day up here, no plans except my regular 3 o’clock FaceTime with my friend Ann. Have a good day.


----------



## Gruers

A 5.3 for me today which I’m happy with
it was 7.1 last night 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Weekend off work for me. Not sure I'll relaxing in the garden much though, depends what the weather does. Got a new colouring book though so I can relax with that.


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> 6.4 for me this morning,  could be demonstrating the lasting effect of yesterday's curry?
> Still Mrs Snowwy was pleased as one of her favourites!
> @SueEK we shall come to Brighton one day, when all is well again... I just love those sandy beaches down there   in the mean time, enjoy that BBQ!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Haha, yes I think you could find a sandy spot if the tide were out and you looked carefully


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Got a new colouring book though so I can relax with that.


Is that AJ's husbands one? I have it on my Amazon list for some point xx


----------



## little fawn

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.
> 
> Here's hoping the day doesn't treat you too badly.


Good Morning, Khskel!  I wanted to ask you about something you wrote previously in one of your posts where you said you were thinking of buying the starter kit for Libra 2. You said you had a friend in Hamburg who could get this for you. I wondered if you could help me do the same. I am desperate to try Libra 2 as I don't sleep well for fear of hypos. I know Libra 2 has alarms.
I can't find the phone number or website address of Abbott Diabetes Care in Germany and I thought you might know them.Thanks.


----------



## SB2015

Oops 3.8 this morning.

@Flower I hope that your shoulder is better, and your hip @brisr949 
Enjoy your weekend off @Stitch147 

We shall hunker down in this wind.  The birds are clinging on to their branches, 
and given up in the feeder.  

Have a good day.


----------



## stephknits

I am amazed be all the early risers!  A 6.5 for me at the slovenly time of 8.15 when I woke.  Steady rain here so indoor DIY today.  Am working up to scraping some more of the 1980s classic Laura Ashley wallpaper from our bedroom.  I honestly think they stuck it on with superglue.


----------



## Kaylz

little fawn said:


> I can't find the phone number or website address of Abbott Diabetes Care in Germany and I thought you might know them.Thanks.


a quick google search threw up this - Address: Max-Planck-Ring 2, 65205 Wiesbaden, Germany, Phone: +49 6122 580
xx


----------



## little fawn

Kaylz said:


> a quick google search threw up this - Address: Max-Planck-Ring 2, 65205 Wiesbaden, Germany, Phone: +49 6122 580
> xx


Kaylz! You are a star. I phoned the Tele 
number and got security. He said in English to call back on Monday.
Can you get me the web address?
I tried s o o o hard to get this info. How did you do it?
I'll let you know how I got on. 
What is perindopril used for?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 5.8 on a windy cloudy day, didn`t post yesterday BGL`s went very high during the day. Didn`t quite touch 20 but so close, I don`t know why either, welcome to the world of the big D, back to normal today.

@Flower please be careful thinking of you.{{{HUGS}}}

How are you feeling today Adam, hope your readings have come down. 

Hi @little fawn the website is www.bionity.com run by Abbot, well done @Kaylz good search.

Speak with you later folks Lidl`s is beckoning, take care stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

little fawn said:


> Kaylz! You are a star. I phoned the Tele
> number and got security. He said in English to call back on Monday.
> Can you get me the web address?
> I tried s o o o hard to get this info. How did you do it?
> I'll let you know how I got on.
> What is perindopril used for?


first is linked to the address and number, 2nd is Germany's webshop






__





						Startseite
					

Erfahren Sie mehr über Abbott, das globale Gesundheitsunternehmen, das innovative Forschung durchführt und Produkte für die menschliche Gesundheit in jedem Lebensabschnitt herstellt.




					www.de.abbott
				









						FreeStyle Libre 2 – Die nächste Generation der sensorbasierten Glukosemessung | FreeStyle Libre 2 von Abbott
					

FreeStyle Libre 2 Glukose Messsystem unterstützt Sie zuverlässig bei Ihrem Diabetes Management! Mit noch genaueren Messwerten ab dem ersten Tag und optionalen Glukose-Alarmen.



					www.freestylelibre.de
				



I just googled Abbott Germany
Perindopril is for high BP 
xx


----------



## Becka

I was really upset this morning for testing at 14.0.

I had thought I was settled in the 9s with just the occasional higher reading until I can go for blood tests after shielding ends, but this week my waking average was 11.3.


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Is that AJ's husbands one? I have it on my Amazon list for some point xx


Yep, it's really good, love the patterns.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, another disappointing 10 this morning for me at 10.2 despite increasing my evening basal by one and if anything, being a bit concerned that I might hypo when I went to be.... Fat chance! 
Things have been totally haywire since I changed back to NR from Fiasp a few days ago, but it did also coincide with the cooler weather. I have been injecting nearly twice as much NR and still stuck in double digits a lot of the time and yet many people seem to find that they need more Fiasp.  Anyway, I felt rough this morning so I shot myself 3.5 units NR (2 for DP and 1.5 correction) plus my Levemir and went back to bed and got up 3hrs later on a much better 5.0. Going to stay very low carb today and drink lots of fluids and see if I can settle my levels down. Had a lovely 3 (small) eggs salad with avocado and cheese coleslaw and a coffee with cream for brunch without bolus, but levels have wandered up to 9.4 this afternoon which is co doubt due to the protein which my basal would normally cover so will definitely increase my daytime basal tomorrow and hopefully 2 units of NR will fix it for now.  

@Michael12421 Nice to see a great reading from you today.
@ColinUK Another great reading from you. That Fast 800 is obviously working..... and I am guessing you resisted temptation yesterday.
@Flower Hope you are not too sore today. Please let us know how you are when you can.
@brisr949 Likewise Alan. Hope you are not suffering any serious injury from your fall. 
I have 2 cats and I really don't understand how they can just throw themselves under your feet when you are midstride! I have had so many near misses and I am sure they will be the cause of an injury with me sooner or later. One of mine thinks it is so clever to suddenly lie down and roll right on the spot where my next foot will land and all in a fraction of a second. I have never known animals that have so little special awareness!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, couldn't sleep, so as well well up

4.6 today

Keep well everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this dull grey Sunday morning. 
But its not raining.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.8 - that'll be the carbonara - and well worth it.


----------



## ColinUK

On the back of my stinking cold which arrived yesterday this morning I’ve had a 6.0 and also put weight on! 
It’s obviously something to do with the cold and I’m confident it’ll revert to normal once it’s been dispatched. Similarly I’m not too fussed by the minor hiccough in weight loss because, if there’s one thing having diabetes has taught me it’s that the body is a mysterious and complex thing.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today after a KFC yesterday, oh well I enjoyed it. Hot again today and not so windy. Hubbys inversion table arrived yesterday - not quite sure what to say about that except it takes up a lot of room - time will tell if he gets any benefit from it.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Baz.

Well it's a 7.2 here for me


----------



## Lanny

06:23 BS 8.6 Umm! A bit disappointed by that but, not REALLY surprised! 

After reducing yesterday’s midday Levemir the rest of my readings after lunch & dinner were a bit hIgher but, I expected that! When midnight Levemir went in BS 9.3: knew I needed 8 units Novorapid to drop that by 4mmol but, yesterday actually another 0.6; so, tried 6 units instead to be on the safe side! Well, what a big difference 2 units less has made: it wasn’t really an experiment but, it HAS reconfirmed that I do indeed need 2 units per mmol I want to drop if I need to correct at that time; seems to be when I’m most resistant, even more so than in the morning!

All yesterday was very dark, grey, wet & chilly! Shivering emoji! Spent most of the day with the heater on set to 18C!

I watched a lot of stuff on BBC iPlayer. I watched both episodes of the new programme by Michelle Visage, from last year’s Strictly Come Dancing, doing a weekly show filmed at home with her family during CV Quarantine in the US, “How’s Your Head Hun?”, & it was really funny! I then watched Miranda Hart’s comedy programme “ Miranda” & found that funny too! I’m not usually one for watching comedy as I find most of it misses the mark with me: dumb humour is definitely a no, no; dirty humour CAN be even worse & too smutty! My nephews have said before I’m more into witty stuff than actual comedy! But, “Miranda” I found to be so touchingly realistically funny & so very much like she, Miranda Hart, herself! I only watched 2 episodes last night & then, HAD to know the ending so, watched the end of the last episode & “Yes” she gets her happy ending & I can watch the rest of it patiently now!

Today seems to be another day of dark, grey & chilly again so carry the Sunshine on the inside to keep you warm & I wish you all, a bit later than usual for me, a Good Morning!  Have a lazy, easy Sunday folks!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Damp and gloomy, just as summer ought to be


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Snap @Northerner, 5.8 for me too.

What a week! Two birthdays, wind n rain, and...well, that’s about it really.

Sorry to hear you’re struggling @Kaylz.  I know it’s not much, but can you go for a little walk? Being outside always makes me feel good.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Everything on my shopping list yesterday, Bruce was successful in obtaining, even those antibacterial surface wipes! Absolutely shocked! His mum managed to get me 2 packs of my digestive biscuits from Tesco too and the only thing my dad’s GF couldn’t get from Asda was the Chinese 5 Spice, I’ll have to see if Bruce’s mum will get some at Tesco next week, its not even for me its for my mum!

He did a load of washing and most of it was pretty much dry so that’s all good, went down with another load last night, can’t wait till the new one arrives and we wont have to carry on this way anymore!

@Bloden come Tuesday I'll not have been out the front door in 13 weeks and the thought of leaving for a walk brings me out in a sweat and the shakes, my anxiety and OCD and lack of guideline following by the neighbours has me petrified so although I would love nothing more than getting out for a bit of fresh air and a walk I physically cant put myself through it

Anyways its a 5.0 for me this morning and expecting Bruce up with another load of clean washing later

Have a nice day if you can folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me. Looks like last night's meal hit the bloodstream at last. Hardly budged for four hours.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.8 from me today
have a great day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Having a quiet day today, I've been out three days running, I mean, not just essential shopping or daily exercise. It felt really odd! First to daughter's for a walk and tea in her garden, then riding, where we can now share a lesson, provided we turn up in separate cars, and yesterday to our son's to do some gardening and have a picnic lunch in the garden. Managed not to get wet on the first two occasions, did some pruning and weeding in the rain yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.6 for me. I started lowering  my basal two nights ago, so must be working. Like @Robin I've had a busy week so staying home today, well,  may have a wee walk if weather stays fair. It’s not looking hopeful! Have a good day.


----------



## stephknits

A 6.1 for me this morning.  Went to look at small cars yesterday to find a replacement for mine.  Not sure what to get, am rubbish at these types of decisions. Have been watching various programmes with Alice that have been recommended as tasters for her A level choices.  We watched the Good Place for Philosophy and Ethics and last night, Brain on Fire based on a true story of a young reporter for Psychology.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 4.0 for me.  

Feeling so achey and old after falling off a pavement, time for some gentle wandering around at home with a duster moving things from one place to another then putting them back . I need a new non scary series for Netflix consumption.

I hope you have a pleasant day out there.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Late on parade this morning with a 6.3 first thing.
Will read back later.
Upped my weekend run from 5k to 5 miles, see how that goes.
Just logging in to virtual church...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Reading and colouring planned for today.
@Flower designated survivor is a good series on Netflix.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 4.8 this morning which is a relief after my string of 10s. Didn't increase my basal but changed my eating. Had no breakfast and a low carb brunch of egg salad and then at tea time I was really naughty and had a custard doughnut.... bought a pack of 5 for my partner and got tempted. Guessed about 40-50 g carbs and shot myself 6 units to include a correction. Have to say it was so disappointing, I will not be tempted again, but my reading was down to 5.3 at bedtime having been out for a late walk up to the horses and no other food. Had a multigrain biscuit (3g) with cheese (and half a small glass of wine) to bring me up a bit before bed and my 8 units of Levemir.... great result this morning!


----------



## Bloden

Ouch, @Flower, poor you. IS there anything non-scary on Netflix?


----------



## Becka

Relieved by being back down to 9.2 today, if not the circumstances.

After yesterday started with a 14.0, I ate nothing until a pain-au-chocolate around 1pm, as I needed to eat it before it went off.  When I did my evening fasting reading over five hours later it was 15.1!  So later in the evening I had a few peanuts as the "food" to go with my tablets, but that ended up being all I ate in nineteen hours!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 6.2 that's all folks.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.1 for me this morning.

I‘ve got an achey, sore ear and hope it settles as seeing a doc just now is a major hassle!


----------



## little fawn

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.7 for me. Looks like last night's meal hit the bloodstream at last. Hardly budged for four hours.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> [/QUOTE





khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.7 for me. Looks like last night's meal hit the bloodstream at last. Hardly budged for four hours.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Khskel I posted you a message yesterday on the 7 Day Waking Averages . It was about Libra 2 and I wanted some help from you. Did you see it?


----------



## khskel

little fawn said:


> Good Morning, Khskel!  I wanted to ask you about something you wrote previously in one of your posts where you said you were thinking of buying the starter kit for Libra 2. You said you had a friend in Hamburg who could get this for you. I wondered if you could help me do the same. I am desperate to try Libra 2 as I don't sleep well for fear of hypos. I know Libra 2 has alarms.
> I can't find the phone number or website address of Abbott Diabetes Care in Germany and I thought you might know them.Thanks.


Hi, I see @Kaylz has provided contact info for you. My plans have come to nought as for some reason I've had to cancel.a couple of trips to Germany.


----------



## khskel

little fawn said:


> Khskel I posted you a message yesterday on the 7 Day Waking Averages . It was about Libra 2 and I wanted some help from you. Did you see it?


Yes just as you were typing apparently! NB if you prefix a user name with @ they will get a notification that they've been mentioned.


----------



## little fawn

khskel said:


> Hi, I see @Kaylz has provided contact info for you. My plans have come to nought as for some reason I've had to cancel.a couple of trips to Germany.


hi Khskel Thanks for your reply. Can someone residing in Germany set up an account with Abbott and get Libra 2plus reader and then send it over to the UK ? Or even buy  Libra 2 over the couenter at the pharmacy. Thank you


----------



## khskel

little fawn said:


> hi Khskel Thanks for your reply. Can someone residing in Germany set up an account with Abbott and get Libra 2plus reader and then send it over to the UK ? Or even buy  Libra 2 over the couenter at the pharmacy. Thank you


The first option is certainly possible. I don't think you can buy them over the counter which was what I was hoping to do. One thing to consider would be that in the event of a duff sensor you would be unable to get a replacement because the 2 is not officially available in the UK


----------



## Bexlee

Afternoon all. Another cooler and wet day. Nothing planned but World Cup 66 on Chanel 4 shortly never seen it and newspaper and maybe a reading book.

6.3 this morning.

Take care all and have a nice rest of the day


----------



## little fawn

khskel said:


> The first option is certainly possible. I don't think you can buy them over the counter which was what I was hoping to do. One thing to consider would be that in the event of a duff sensor you would be unable to get a replacement because the 2 is not officially available in the UK


Thanks for the tip but it might be possible for your friend of relative to give the serial number of the faulty one as we do in this country and get a new one sent to them.
Do you know if you could get a sensor written in English  from Germany
Cheers Khskel


----------



## khskel

little fawn said:


> Thanks for the tip but it might be possible for your friend of relative to give the serial number of the faulty one as we do in this country and get a new one sent to them.
> Do you know if you could get a sensor written in English  from Germany
> Cheers Khskel


It could be possible until they started asking for more information off the reader! In any case it's not an inconvenience I'd like to impose on a friend, I'd rather have a bash with my dodgy German. 

As far as I know the libre readers are only multilingual in multilingual countries and suspect that readers for the German market are German only but don't take my word on that one.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 3.5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 today.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Ouch, @Flower, poor you. IS there anything non-scary on Netflix?


Schitt’s Creek - started as a tiny show that wasn’t expected to last more than a season. It’s just wrapped after 6 seasons and it’s won a handful of Emmys along the way.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 today for me. Got a tonne of paperwork to plough through today and get some bits off to the solicitor then I’m going to treat myself with a trip to Asda in one direction and the local plant nursery in completely the opposite one.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today, so close!


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.3 for me today, so close!


And yet so far!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.4 this morning, on the hunt for sharp sand today...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

7.7 this morning, not great but off to play golf this morning
have a great day everyone


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  Well it's a 7.3 from me today been a long time sinse I was in the 7's in the morning need to do more walking


----------



## SueEK

7.5 today, at times there’s no rhyme nor reason to my figures!! Off to work in a mo, another exciting day in our ‘vulnerable hub’, just so want things back to normal. Never mind, it is what it is. Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Oh dear, more rain. Mind you, my plants are thriving! I can’t wait to see my wild flower patch in bloom.


----------



## eggyg

Snap @Baz. 7.3 for me too. Looks like yesterday’s 5 reading was a total fluke. With you @SueEK on the no rhyme nor reason! A very nondescript start to the day. Hopefully it will get out nice like yesterday did. Off to pick the car up from the garage today, was supposed to be Friday but the car ‘ had to stand’ for 24 hours after putting on the new glass roof!  Waiting for the Superglue to dry maybe? I’ve enjoyed being able to get in and out of a car without needing a winch! Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, quick cuppa and brekky then off for the early morning supermarket run, fingers crossed, it’s usually deserted first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce will be up tonight with another load of clean washing but also to get the old washing machine out of the house, hopefully it will all run smoothly!

5.9 for me today

Stay safe and try and have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Back to work after my weekend off, roll on Friday when it's my next day off!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 8.1 for me. Gradual rise overnight. Basal tweak required. Let's see what happens tonight's.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 3.5



Yikes.Time to reduce your basal insulin again Michael!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snap @Bloden 5.4 for me too


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new week 3.6 

Thanks @Stitch147, I started watching Designated Survivor, now on 3rd episode 

Attempting a walk today trying to avoid falling off kerbs. How difficult can it be?

Hope you are all doing ok out there.


----------



## SB2015

Another on 5.4 today.

Take care with those kerbs @Flower


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Bruce will be up tonight with another load of clean washing but also to get the old washing machine out of the house, hopefully it will all run smoothly!
> 
> 5.9 for me today
> 
> Stay safe and try and have a nice day my lovelies
> xx


Hope all goes well with the washing machine and that the new one arrives on time.  How excited do we get over a new appliance!!! x


----------



## Lanny

09:04 BS 9.1  That’s what I get for sleeping in: 5am alarm went off & I wanted to sleep in; I did until the 9am alarm! Sooohh, at my usual rate of DP rise 1mmol/hour it could have been 5.1? BUT, I cannot claim that at all as I actually slept! Already had half oatcake & half breakfast dose, 16 units Novorapid

I had to finalise my changes for asda delivery tomorrow so, did that first before my delayed post on here. Then, it’s the start of another golf, virtual for those in doubt, tournament week & I’ll be playing 9 holes in Q1 to try & quality for the opening round on Thursday!

Quite late for me today, wishing you all a Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I LOVE watching “Miranda”: binged watched late last night & almost finished it; just 5 episodes left until I HAD to sleep from exhaustion in the end! I was laughing SO much: got a bit wheezy at times; it’s true you CAN die from laughing too much that you can stop breathing! Oh but, I REALLY enjoyed myself! Miranda Hart is a girl after my own heart: she has problems being big & tall; I have problems being short & little! It’s the opposite sides of the same coin really!

PPS:- I’m not TOTALLY delusional: I’m little in every department except weight; I AM, after all, about 5  kilos heavier than I usually am, at the moment!


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Hope all goes well with the washing machine and that the new one arrives on time.  How excited do we get over a new appliance!!! x


HA on time? It's due anywhere from 7am-7pm on Wednesday, I couldn't really afford the washing machine as it is without the £20-£25 they wanted for a specific few hour time slot window whereas 7-7 was free delivery, think they get in  touch on the day with a more specific time frame though, just hope it isn't a time we're trying to get on with something in the kitchen   xx


----------



## Becka

I have definitely passed the peak with an 8.8, although I am sure there will be another wave coming.

Because of another thread I was looking back at wen I first started testing and taking medication, and then I was waking at around 7 – 8 before it dropped to being around 5.  Even with medication and not eating I seem to be worse now than when I was diagnosed.  The sooner shielding ends the better, I owe a lot of people a lot of blood.


----------



## stephknits

A 5.3 for me.  Met a friend in a wood for a dog walk and now sitting in on Alice's bass lesson on zoom.  Next, more home learning and looking at cars - feels like a full day! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a disappointing 8.4 for me at 8.am and despite jabbing in 4 units of NR (2 for DP 1 correction and 1 for breakfast) and my Levemir, it didn't come down to 5 until 11.45am when I then ate breakfast, having pottered on in the kitchen most of the morning waiting for it to kick in. Had my breakfast of a few rasps with a bit of yoghurt and now back up to 8.6... Arrgh! I am feeling a bit chesty and achy and have taken both paracetamol and ibuprofen last night and this morning so maybe there is something brewing. Must get out for a good walk this afternoon and see if that will help. 
Hope everyone has as good a day as they can in the circumstances.
@Lanny Good luck with the golf today.  Albatrosses all the way!


----------



## KARNAK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.4 here.
> 
> Oh dear, more rain. Mind you, my plants are thriving! I can’t wait to see my wild flower patch in bloom.



Neither can I oops sorry @Bloden some times members come out with irresistible quotes guess who can`t resist, love you`re Dandelion.


----------



## KARNAK

Yes a poor 2.7 this morning haven`t been above 3.9 all day, temperature is 23.5.C at the moment and I am freezing seriously. I`m late onboard but have been onboard all day if you know what I mean? Duvet is looking good tonight although can`t see it very well sat on the loo, yeah caught you out wi-fi keyboard, got to get my laughs from somewhere thanks forum.

Sleep well folks and stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

KARNAK said:


> Neither can I oops sorry @Bloden some times members come out with irresistible quotes guess who can`t resist, love you`re Dandelion.


I’m old school - I let my flowers bloom!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning, funny how things can change from a 4.8 bedtime reading.
Must be the mattress!
Exercise day today so see where we are after 5k run.
Had a telephone interview with the pharmacist yesterday... that's a first!
Enjoy the day, this is a brand new one!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 
Off for my early morning exercise. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.2


----------



## Lanny

05:23 BS 6.0  Already munching half oatcake & had half breakfast dose!

Just checked the golf & only dropped to 5th with3 left to finish so, definitely in the top 10 & made it to Thursday’s opening round! Official results, as always, at 08:00!

It’s yet another chilly morning & I’ve switched on the heater for a bit! Shivering emoji!

Asda delivery today 12:00 to 14:00 & I’ll be batch cooking again when it comes. Sweating, wiping brow in effort emoji!

Got a phone call from my eldest sister, in Ballymena, yesterday as I’d actually missed her text message: had taken to regular short chats via text messages checking on my progress as she’s the only one who knows; I was in the kitchen eating an early lunch around 11:30. She was worried at first that I didn’t text her back but, was relieved I left my phone on the bedside table, I don’t tend to carry my phone with me everywhere, & then, was very happy to hear how much I’d improved from just the sound of my voice! I said day to day I don’t really notice but, over a week I have noticed my breathing has gotten quite a bit better. Today is the last day of isolation & I CAN go out tomorrow if I want to, if I feel up to it!

An early Good Morning to you all & it looks like another day of carrying the Sunshine on the Inside kind of day as there’s not much Sun on the outside! Have a Wonderful Day fiolks!


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all,    

Today's reading is back in the 6's for me at 6.0


----------



## ColinUK

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a new week 3.6
> 
> Thanks @Stitch147, I started watching Designated Survivor, now on 3rd episode
> 
> Attempting a walk today trying to avoid falling off kerbs. How difficult can it be?
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok out there.


Designated Survivor is bonkers fun!


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning for me. A little higher than it’s been of late but nothing I can think of which would explain why - unless it was completely forgetting to take any metformin yesterday of course.

@Lanny I’m now playing the same virtual golf but am firmly in Rookie 1 so don’t have the coin to enter the tournament yet. It’s more difficult than it at first appears. The addition of a driving range wouldn’t hurt because then one could get through a bucket of balls for target practice!


----------



## Lanny

@ColinUK Just use tour 1 to perfect your shots: everyone else does! And 1 major tip don’t move on to higher tours too fast as you’ll need better equipment & you may win at first but, without upgrading your clubs you’ll get beaten sooner or later! Put in the hard work & practice on tours 1 & 2 until you replace all your beginner clubs would be much better!


----------



## SueEK

6.6 for me today. Work are going to do a risk assessment on each of us in the ‘vulnerable hub’ so am really hoping I can go back. Although I have T2 and CHD both are under good control and I don’t have access to so much that I need where I am. With my colleague being off with a fractured pelvis and both other secretaries having holidays coming up I am actually needed there, let’s wait and see. Anyway better get ready for another day, have a good one all. Take care x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 on the Libre which is about 5 on a finger prick.

Another day of walking, eating, reading, eating, gardening, eating.  Hoping Mark Drakeford can relax the rules enough for us to go and visit family SOON.

Keep on keeping safe ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Havent been in the 6s for a while. Oh yes, that'll be last night's unexpected apple crumble, I was a tad higher going to bed.(unexpected because there was more left over from Sunday than I thought, and had intended to feed it all to OH)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me although I did go back to sleep and second waking was 7.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice 6.1, that’s more like it. Dull at the moment like yesterday morning but it got out lovely on our walk to pick the car up from the repair shop. Nice new uncracked panoramic glass roof. We did have a perfectly good hire car supplied by the insurance company but we dropped it off early and decided to walk, as we do. 4.7 miles. Nothing too exciting today expect a bit of gardening I think, as it’s our garden waste pickup tomorrow and they are only collecting four weekly at the moment so we need to fill it! Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Blimey three 6.1s in a row. @Robin and @khskel we must have all been typing at the same time too!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well the old washing machine is now sitting outside the house door in the closey, I knew Bruce was being too ambitious thinking he could get it down the stairs himself! Hopefully 2 folk are coming for it later today as my old mates mum wants it for some project, cant use running water in the kitchen sink just now as the outlet pipe pours everywhere so filling the basin with the shower and carrying it to the kitchen sink to do the dishes and then carting it back through to pour down the bath, the sooner this is over the better!

Anyways it’s a 4.7 for me, was 6.4 at bedtime so took on 2 and a bit digestive biscuits so may need to try a half unit reduction in my basal

Stay safe my lovelies and try and have a nice day
xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.0 for me.

I managed to stay safely on the pavement yesterday, thinking of trying to walk to town today to see what normal life used to look like. I just want to see something other than front gardens and trees!

I hope you’re all doing ok out there.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, another disappointing reading for me today..... back up at 9.9 but then I didn't get out for my walk yesterday. Thankfully my 4 units of NR worked better this morning and brought me down to 3.9 after an hour and a half and then half an apple for breakfast has stabilised me.

@Lanny Well done on qualifying


----------



## stephknits

Hurrah a 5.2 this morning.  Looking forward to another exciting day of home lessons. Have a wonderous day all


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @stephknits


----------



## Kaylz

stephknits said:


> Hurrah a 5.2 this morning.  Looking forward to another exciting day of home lessons. Have a wonderous day all


Congrats on the House Special!    xx


----------



## rebrascora

Great work @stephknits Congrats on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me this early morn.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 4.1


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning. Yesterday I supplemented my shakes with a lovely mature cheddar which winked at me from inside my fridge. Can’t do that today as there’s none left lol

Oh and half a kilo down on the previous day so I’m now 15st 1lb... tantalisingly close to breaking into the 14st range. Body fat is falling too.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning, been a funny week readings wise...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

06:02 BS 6.3 

I’m out of isolation today! The sun is shining brightly through the gap in my bedroom curtains & the birdies are still chirping happily away! And I’m FREE! I CAN go for a walk today if I feel like it: see how the breathing holds up; better not go too far at first but, I CAN! Yep, folks! Lanny’s been going stir crazy being lockdown for SO long!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! May you all have Super Bright Sunshine on the outside, by the looks of which it’ll be here today, & MUCH more IMPORTANT, carry the Sunshine with you on the Inside, where it REALLY matters!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it a 6.6 from me today


----------



## Gruers

7.6 for me this morning but went to bed 6.1 so what happened?
have a great day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 7.1 today!! I have my diabetic review tomorrow so will be interested to see what my next HbA1c is, I’m sure it will have gone up, I just hope by not too much.  I have a telephone consultation with UCLH on Monday, no idea what that will involve and have had to give in and agree to go to London for an MRI later this month. Thankfully my husband can go with me as there is a strict no parking there and within the congestion charge area so he will have to drop me off and pick me up later. Hand gel, wipes, mask and gloves to hand me thinks!
Very dull here today. Best get ready for work.
Have a good day all and continue staying safe


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Morning everyone, 7.1 today!! I have my diabetic review tomorrow so will be interested to see what my next HbA1c is, I’m sure it will have gone up, I just hope by not too much.  I have a telephone consultation with UCLH on Monday, no idea what that will involve and have had to give in and agree to go to London for an MRI later this month. Thankfully my husband can go with me as there is a strict no parking there and within the congestion charge area so he will have to drop me off and pick me up later. Hand gel, wipes, mask and gloves to hand me thinks!
> Very dull here today. Best get ready for work.
> Have a good day all and continue staying safe


The other side of Euston Rd is outside of the congestion charge and Ultra Low Emissions Zone and there is parking on the street.
Also there are car parks around Regent’s Park and under Park Lane which are outside the zones and are walkable to UCH (albeit Park Lane is quite a walk but it’s a very quick cab ride).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.2 on Libre and 8.5 on the finger - never had a sensible sensor before, they’re usually a few mmols out. How exciting!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> The other side of Euston Rd is outside of the congestion charge and Ultra Low Emissions Zone and there is parking on the street.
> Also there are car parks around Regent’s Park and under Park Lane which are outside the zones and are walkable to UCH (albeit Park Lane is quite a walk but it’s a very quick cab ride).


Thanks for that info, I am trying to avoid any form of public transport and I don’t know London at all. I get rather nervous when I don’t know where I am or where to go but will have a look on google maps to see if I can work out how to get there on foot if my husband waits on the other side. To be honest I don’t even know which building I am supposed to go to and it seems huge and I don’t want to get in a flap before I have it done. I will try and find out but would rather pay the charge and have my husband drop me where I need to be.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Sensor change day again. This lockdown appears to have sped the weeks up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. A tiny sprinkle of rain overnight by the looks of it. We need more! (but only at night, don’t want to spoil our walks!)


----------



## Lanny

Aww! It turns out, now been up in the kitchen cooking breakfast, that the sun is playing hide & seek behind clouds today! Ah, well! Will wait for a sunny interval for a wee walk down the lane later today!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.3 for me. A damp morning, light rain forecast all day. Glad I got my border weeded yesterday. Apart from making some chicken soup, I really don’t know what today holds for me. I’ll probably stare at my bird feeders for a few hours, lots of chicks have fledged, it’s like a giant nursery in my garden at the moment, it’s great. Have a great day. Stay Safe and Save Elvis!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce took what was hopefully the last load of our washing to do last night, fingers crossed our new machine turns up today as I haven't heard a peep about it via text or email and they say they will notify you of an estimated time on the day of delivery, slightly panicky but never mind

Anyways its a 6.2 for me this morning, chilly and dull and been bucketing down through the night, not sure if it was that or my mum raiding the kitchen cupboards that woke me up about 1:45am but didn't sleep much after   

Have a good day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.  6.4 this morning and happy with a flat line.

Enjoy your walk @Lanny however short it ends up being.

Grey day to day so planning a day at the loom.


----------



## stephknits

A 5.3 this morning.  Not a lot doing today.  Might make a cake after lessons.  Am going to try to start a stained glass sculpture for mums birthday, if I can work out how i can fix it together.  Also, it's the lovely sewing bee.  My daughter's and I sorted out teams after the first episode.  We get points if one of our people gets garment of the week and also for first second and third.


----------



## ColinUK

stephknits said:


> A 5.3 this morning.  Not a lot doing today.  Might make a cake after lessons.  Am going to try to start a stained glass sculpture for mums birthday, if I can work out how i can fix it together.  Also, it's the lovely sewing bee.  My daughter's and I sorted out teams after the first episode.  We get points if one of our people gets garment of the week and also for first second and third.


Gotta love sewing bee! And Patrick is just utterly adorable *sigh*


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 13.7 after another day of hypos, purposely made sure I would be high during the night. Back down to 6.2 at the moment checking every hour as advised by DSN, sky is very cloudy with the sun poking its head out now and then temperature is 23.0 C. at the moment.



Lanny said:


> stir crazy


.
Can I have the recipe for that @Lanny please.?

Has anyone heard from @Sally W.?

Hope your washing machine turns up early enough @Kaylz.

Take care folks, stay safe and be kind to all.


----------



## Kaylz

@KARNAK you take care and just keep adjusting as  needed as your doing, still no word about a time for the washing machine  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report an in range reading this morning of 6.5. Shot myself 4 units of NR and waited 1.25hrs for it to start coming down to 5.8 so thar I could start eating breakfast. Treated myself to 25g jumbo oats made into porridge with water and berries, seeds and yoghurt added, Oh, and a little dollop of stewed rhubarb which worked really well with the berries and a sprinkle of cinnamon. It was yum and haven't gone above 7 since so happy with that so far today.

@Gruers 

I wonder if your expectations are a little too high. A rise from 6.1 to 7.6 overnight is not really a problem or anything significant and it may be that some of that increase, if not all of it, is Dawn Phenomenon kicking in before you test on a morning. Or it could be that your basal insulin needs a half unit tweak, but I would leave it for now and see if you see a similar pattern over a number of days. Personally I would be reasonably happy with a result like that every day if I could manage it.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Gotta love sewing bee! And Patrick is just utterly adorable *sigh*


I love Sewing Bee. Patrick is great, very retro. But Esme is a legend!


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, very late on parade today after a sleepless night

5.2 which amazed me

Wish my sleep pattern would settle to normal.   Anyway, I hope everyone is well.    Oh, by the way, the hospital clinic  called, they want to see me next week, oh dear.


----------



## silentsquirrel

rebrascora said:


> @Gruers
> 
> I wonder if your expectations are a little too high. A rise from 6.1 to 7.6 overnight is not really a problem or anything significant and it may be that some of that increase, if not all of it, is Dawn Phenomenon kicking in before you test on a morning. Or it could be that your basal insulin needs a half unit tweak, but I would leave it for now and see if you see a similar pattern over a number of days. Personally I would be reasonably happy with a result like that every day if I could manage it.


I am pretty sure @Gruers  is not on insulin, Barbara, so tweaking basal not an option!
@Gruers, probably Dawn Phenomenon, but remember blood sugars are affected by many things, not just food, so rising overnight is not a mystery.


----------



## rebrascora

silentsquirrel said:


> I am pretty sure @Gruers  is not on insulin, Barbara, so tweaking basal not an option!
> @Gruers, probably Dawn Phenomenon, but remember blood sugars are affected by many things, not just food, so rising overnight is not a mystery.


Oops! I was sure I had read Type 1 on their profile this morning.... I was obviously not paying enough attention!
Well picked up, thanks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
Back in the fives with a 5.8   hooray!

Hope you all have a blessed day, 
Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Well I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, I don’t understand diabetes. A 5,5 for me today, can’t remember the last time I had one of those, not this year I don’t think, I’m not complaining. Busy day today. Have DN review today after shopping. May have to go into work this afternoon as my colleagues dad died yesterday suddenly , that leaves no secretaries at all for today.
Got a phone call from UCLH yesterday asking if there was any chance I could go up tomorrow for a TRUS (ultrasound) as they have managed to get the man who does them to squeeze me in, so another trip to London. Can’t say no, need to keep the ball moving. Can’t say I’m looking forward to it but hey ho, needs must.
Have a good day everyone. I don’t fit into the ‘bubble’ rules so still no cuddling my grandchildren!!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

No good about it, no washing machine and more calls will need to be made today to find out whats happening, Curry’s blaming the bank but seen as we didn’t get a hold of anyone at Curry’s until near 7pm obviously couldn’t get in touch with the bank, I am absolutely fuming and spent a lot of time in tears yesterday

Anyways its a 4.9 and nae doubt another stress filled day trying to find out about my washing machine   

Stay safe and have a better day than me guys
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Fingers crossed @Kaylz 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, despite an extra half unit basal.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 6.2


Perfect  More like this please Michael


----------



## Gruers

silentsquirrel said:


> I am pretty sure @Gruers  is not on insulin, Barbara, so tweaking basal not an option!
> @Gruers, probably Dawn Phenomenon, but remember blood sugars are affected by many things, not just food, so rising overnight is not a mystery.


Hi I am not on insulin and fairly new to regular testing. I had a similar result today I was 5,3 last night and 6.8 this morning. Im hoping for lower readings and more consistency but maybe that’s unrealistic
thanks for your comments and have a great day


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. Snap @Robin 6.8 for me too despite a full extra unit of basal morning and night since last Friday. Damp and breezy today, no plans as such  as I’m still traumatised after yesterday’s supermarket trip, my first in 12 weeks. Hope you’ve all sorted out who’s going to be in your bubble, not an easy task if you’ve a huge family like me. Good luck.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone

5.0 for me today

Keep safe everyone


----------



## Baz.

Morning all ,  My reading for today is 5.8 , hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Forgot to post this earlier, 06:57 BS 7.1. So, so smile as it’s OK ish! Already had usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose. Just put lunch in the oven, 30 minutes wait, & just sat back down when I remembered I hadn’t posted yet! Having sheperds pie again with turkey mince: would that be a Turkey Pie?

I only had a wee walk about 1/3 of the way down the lane before getting lower back ache: 1st sign of being too tired & if I don’t stop my legs can stop working due to neuropathy; so, rested a bit & headed back in. So, only about 250 steps! But, I can build on that: don’t push myself too hard! But, actually my arms ache a lot more as I still tire easily & I’ve been doing a lot of cooking: being right handed my right arm aches more than my left; it’s the upper inside part, is that the biceps, that ache! 

A rather belated, little miss forgetful, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! There’s a bit more sunshine, here, today & may you all have Sunshine on the outside too but, as always, it’s carrying the Sunshine with you on the Inside that REALLY counts!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a lot of 5.8 today me included.

Good luck tomorrow @SueEK will be thinking of you.

Aww @Kaylz be nice to yourself today please {{{HUGS}}}.xx

@Lanny take it easy a bit at a time please, you don`t want to be told off.  

The seas a roaring today folks I`m glad I`m not on the ground floor, there`s a few lobsters walking through the entrance, I hope the lifts are out of order, take care stay safe.


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> Oops!  Forgot to post this earlier, 06:57 BS 7.1. So, so smile as it’s OK ish! Already had usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose. Just put lunch in the oven, 30 minutes wait, & just sat back down when I remembered I hadn’t posted yet! Having sheperds pie again with turkey mince: would that be a Turkey Pie?
> 
> I only had a wee walk about 1/3 of the way down the lane before getting lower back ache: 1st sign of being too tired & if I don’t stop my legs can stop working due to neuropathy; so, rested a bit & headed back in. So, only about 250 steps! But, I can build on that: don’t push myself too hard! But, actually my arms ache a lot more as I still tire easily & I’ve been doing a lot of cooking: being right handed my right arm aches more than my left; it’s the upper inside part, is that the biceps, that ache!
> 
> A rather belated, little miss forgetful, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! There’s a bit more sunshine, here, today & may you all have Sunshine on the outside too but, as always, it’s carrying the Sunshine with you on the Inside that REALLY counts!


Take care of yourself @Lanny


----------



## ColinUK

Also forgot to post this morning. And forgot to take my bloods on waking so it’ll wait until the morrow now!
But before lunch I was a 4.8


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have a choice of readings. Woke up early after a bad dream and felt unwell and since I had done more exercise yesterday and gone to bed on a slightly lower reading than I would normally (5.2), I thought I might be low. Got up and checked and it was 6.9. Decided to jab my 2 units for DP and go back to bed for a couple of hours and woke up on 3.5, so my DP definitely seems to wait until I get up and get going before it kicks in. Had a very small hypo treatment because I knew my levels would start rising, shot myself another 2.5 units for breakfast, waited 45 mins and then ate, but I was up to 10.7 by lunchtime so that strategy did not work well!

I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered a Libre starter kit. Decided that since I have had it confirmed that I will be getting the Libre on prescription at some point in the (hopefully) near future, I am going to blow the money I am spending on extra test strips (plus a good bit more of course) on the Libre, which I feel I can afford to fund short term. My erratic lifestyle means that I often eat late at night and then sit waiting to see what my levels are doing into the small hours before going to bed. I am hoping the Libre will give me more confidence to head off to bed earlier and help me to time breakfast more accurately to even out the spikes.

Congrats to @Hazel on some good readings the last couple of days including a good old "Hazel Special"


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.0 @ 6.33am down from 9.8 @ 9.59am yesterday after just one day of more sensible eating. Also down from 95.2 to 94.6 but I'm not sure what they are, kilos? The scales just decided to change from stones and pounds.


----------



## rebrascora

Well done @Ditto. Can't believe you chose your birthday to start a new era of being focussed on low carb..... just shows you do have will power. Take it one day at a time and find low carb foods like your steak and Brussels which you enjoy to treat yourself every day. I find my coffee with double cream on a morning is such a treat that it sets me up for a day of being good. Taking time to really savour that treat is important, so set time aside to eat your food slowly and chew it well and really be in the moment with it to enjoy it. That way it is much more satisfying.
great result with both BG reading and weight. Go girl! You can do it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for the very early bird today.  
I'm off shortly to search for worms.  

Stay safe and well and don't burst any bubbles.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. And weight stubbornly not budged an ounce so I’m still in the 15st range - just.

@Lanny I keep edging into the promotion zone and then being pushed out of it which is frustrating! Got my first hole in one yesterday though


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.4


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  6.1 from me today


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today, maybe as Im feeling unusually nervous, tummy is in knots, left arm tremor shaking a lot today, not really like me but am sure all will be fine, probably just the travelling I’m not looking forward to. Had review yesterday but with nurse not DN. will speak to her when I get the results. 
@Kaylz hope your washing machine turns up today and you can get back to some sort of normality. Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. 6.4 today. Very dark and dismal, we asked for the rain for the garden and it came and now won’t stop. Missing my lounging about on my lounger, I’m having to do.....housework!  Had a walk in between showers yesterday, 5.5 miles, met one family, only the hardy out at the moment. Well, I have an exciting day ahead of me, ironing whilst watching “ crap” telly and I’m making a crustless Quiche Elaine for the tea which we will have with new potatoes straight from the garden. Have a good day, TGIF for those who aren’t furloughed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and allegedly a 3.9 with a downward arrow, 4.6 with an upward arrow other side of the room and 8.2 on the finger after feeding the cats. Lots of red during the night as well. Not sure about this sensor!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well chanced my luck and tried with Curry’s again yesterday 2 minutes before the lines opened as theres a heap of recorded bunf to go through first, actually got to speak to someone VERY quickly, apparently they hadnt cleared the payment their end because there isn’t actually any of the model I ordered in stock! A notification would’ve been nice! They expect a delivery from the manufacturer on Monday of 95 machines, 72 of which are already earmarked by me and others in the same situation as me! Could be here Tuesday or Wednesday, if I’ve not heard anything by Wednesday morning they’ll be getting another call as its unacceptable enough as it is!

It's a 6.9 today

Stay safe and enjoy your day
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.Housework looms for me too, @eggyg , it was properly wet here yesterday, first time in months, I swear my broad beans doubled in size just in a day (and we have been watering them by hand)


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A flash 3.9 and a bleeding 5.1 here. I like this sensor!

I’m looking forward to doing some gardening without sinking into the mud, LOL.

Hope that pesky machine arrives ASAP @Kaylz. Sounds like Curry’s are in meltdown - some companies are coping, some aren’t. Brittany Ferries have swallowed up my summer booking, and closed their helplines and online contact system! NOT exactly helpful - I’ll just have to wait and see if I can get my money back.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all

5.7 this morning

Just listening to all the political correctness, just ridiculous.    Get a grip people


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden sorry to hear that, hopefully you'll get a refund ASAP, I'm certainly not happy with the service from Curry's and I don't think I'd use them for large appliances again, it wouldn't have taken 5 minutes to get in touch and let me know what was happening, I just hope they get in touch with good news on Monday, its a right hassle with Bruce carting washing up and down the road everyday, having to fill the kitchen basin with the shower and having to pour it down the bath and carting it back and forward xx


----------



## SB2015

A 6.5 this grey morning.  The final bits of painting in the attic to do after laying a new floor, then the enjoyable bit of putting everything back in place, and deciding which things having not been used for 12 years really should go.  Will I ever go back to painting, when I know that there is my loom downstairs.

Enjoy your homegrown potatoes @eggyg .  We have rocket, lettuce and strawberries so far.  Love it
Not too much housework @Robin . It just needs doing again all too soon.
I hoe you can get your refund @Bloden 

Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> A 6.5 this grey morning.  The final bits of painting in the attic to do after laying a new floor, then the enjoyable bit of putting everything back in place, and deciding which things having not been used for 12 years really should go.  Will I ever go back to painting, when I know that there is my loom downstairs.
> 
> Enjoy your homegrown potatoes @eggyg .  We have rocket, lettuce and strawberries so far.  Love it
> Not too much housework @Robin . It just needs doing again all too soon.
> I hoe you can get your refund @Bloden
> 
> Have a good day whatever you do.


We have lettuce coming out of our ears! Why do we grow so much? Strawberries are going red now, enough for a small portion. @Robin our broad beans were the same after the rain started last Wednesday. Shooting up like mad!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Some of us very jolly today, others not so...
Well a 6.1 this morning having spent yesterday in the fives.
Managed an Aldi trip which was productive and managed to fill a small trolley!

Today we are off to encourage a friend in her garden and take her some much needed self raising flour! I know, such a rare item apparently.
Anyway we are going to have a SD picnic with all kinds of goodies and hopefully cheer her up as she has been 11 weeks without a complete kitchen due to lockdown... Should be finished next week.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

08:32 BS 7.6 That’s what I get for lying in!  I felt extra tired & needed more sleep!

I felt up to playing all 18 holes at once in the golf, again virtual for those in doubt, in the opening round: VERY consistent this tourney with -12 for each set of 9: 3 done now; -12 for 9 holes in Q1 & -24 for my opening round of 18 holes! Even got a HIO on a par 3 on the back 9 last night: had intended to play front 9 & stopped; ate a light supper & decided to finish it a day early by playing the back 9 as well! So, it was after 03:00 before I went to bed! But, was in 7th when I finished & even dropping, can only drop as people finish over today, I think I’ll make it through: famous last words; I hope not? I’ll finish posting, have breakfast before I record my tourney HIO, post it onto my youtube channel & post it on here for you lovely, indulging, kind, supporting folks to have a look at later!

A later than usual from me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- @ColinUK it dosen’t really matter about promotion in the early stages of the game: in fact the higher you go, the harder it gets in tournaments; it may take you some time to even qualify but, I highly recommend playing them as it well worth the loss in coins & it IS a big loss, at first! You learn SO much by playing tournaments: learning to play under pressure, seeing what the best players do & how they play; if you join a clan you’ll get extra chests bonuses anyway & you’ll get put in with higher division opponents during tournaments as you go up: always the highest you’ve achieved even if you drop back down later: learnt that the hard way; best to only go up if your equipment is ready After all the clubs have been upgraded another level or two to lessen the chances of your better opponents, in higher division, will beat your pants off with better clubs than you! It’s a case of “Patience, Grasshopper”, as said in the old tv show “Kung Fu”! 

PPS:- Didn’t that first HIO feel GREAT!


----------



## Lanny

Here we are:-

My HIO on a par 3 in the Opening Round of Extreme Hills Tournament Hole 13 on the Back 9 Grunberg Slopes 3


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> We have lettuce coming out of our ears! Why do we grow so much? Strawberries are going red now, enough for a small portion. @Robin our broad beans were the same after the rain started last Wednesday. Shooting up like mad!


We have a small couple of patches to grow stuff, and we are getting a small bowl of strawberries every other day at present.  The broad beans  and runners are quite a bit behind, but looking forward to them being ready, although I suspect we will need some new recipes once they get going.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.2 rained overnight and very grey but dry. Got a confession folks my downstairs neighbour made a sponge topped with apricots, she asked if I wanted some? I said I better not, then she took the foil off of it and in the words of ABBA Give me, Give me, Give me and a small bowl of proper Debum (Devon) cream. Still got some left bolused because I had it with dinner 15u of NR still only 6.0 2hrs later.

Went hypo in the night woke up this morning with JB`s stuck to the hairs on chest which consequently stuck to the duvet cover, pigs ear trying to get out of bed for a wee.

Safe journey @SueEK and good luck. {{{HUGS}}}

Good advert for Curry`s @Kaylz give `em what for. 

Take care folks hope your weather isn`t too bad where you are but stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was a 3.8 for me today. Put my basal back up to 8 units last night and it was obviously a little too much. Just got my Novopen Echo for my Levemir on Wed however I still have at least a week's worth of Levemir in the disposable pen before I start using it. I am hoping that half unit option is going to come in useful .... I am currently alternating between 7 and 8 units at night and either being too high or too low. 
I didn't treat my minor hypo this morning as DP was kicking in and seemed pointless eating carbs only to inject more insulin, so I just jabbed 2 units for DP (bearing in mind NR takes over an hour to get going in the morning for me) and got on with cooking my mushroom, onion, spinach and mozzarella 2 egg omelette with salad and cheese coleslaw and my cup of coffee with cream.... I like to live well! Thought I had managed my levels really well as it rose steadily up to 6 throughout the morning but just checked now and I am at a disappointing 9.7!  I assume that is the protein from the eggs and cheese kicking in.
Had an email to say my Libre starter kit will be delivered this afternoon.... excited and nervous. Might take me a day or two to get fully genned up on what I need to do and then psych myself up to apply it. Just worried in case I bungle it when they are so expensive, but I am guessing that is a normal concern. 
Got a letter from the hospital yesterday with a blood sample envelope and labels saying that my circumstances have been reviewed and I will be getting a telephone appointment with my consultant in approx. 5 months time (so November ish). I was due to have an appointment this month which was cancelled but don't really feel I would have a lot to benefit from an appointment right now anyway. I have to have the blood test done at my GP surgery 2 weeks before the appointment and I will receive notification of the appointment date and time in due course. I wonder if this means I will be self funding my Libre until then or if that will be dealt with separately since the consultant has already sanctioned it. Anyway, one step at a time and first is receipt of it this afternoon. Will be out in the garden watching out for the delivery..... fingers crossed I am more successful than Kaylz with her washing machine!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 5.9


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all.
5.7 for me today.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## stephknits

Couldn't sleep, so thought I'd get in early with my 4.1, however @Michael12421 beat me to it!  Every now and again I have a night where I don't sleep, very annoying.  We got three chickens yesterday and I think I must have been worried about how they are getting on - will check soon.


----------



## KookyCat

O


stephknits said:


> Couldn't sleep, so thought I'd get in early with my 4.1, however @Michael12421 beat me to it!  Every now and again I have a night where I don't sleep, very annoying.  We got three chickens yesterday and I think I must have been worried about how they are getting on - will check soon.  View attachment 14467


I’d love chickens, but I’d likely be anxious too, plus my garden is too small really.  All this lockdown business has made me hanker for the “good life” but I fear I’d be more Margo than I’d like to admit.  I’d love those 70s dresses though so not all bad


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap! @MeeTooTeeTwo 5.7 also!
@stephknits great looking chicken, came complete with 'lockdown' haircut I see, very in vogue!

Have a blessed Saturday everyone,
Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  today's reading for me was 6.6 making my weekly average 6.2


----------



## Michael12421

@stephknits Did you knit that chicken?


----------



## ColinUK

Sometimes diabetes throws up odd BG readings for absolutely no reason whatsoever... didn’t break any diet rules yesterday and this morning my meter reported a whopping (for me) 7.1 

Only the plus side I’ve finally slipped under 15st -  the scales showed 14st 13lbs! Hopefully the next stone will be easier still


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I’m glad I’m on a contract sim and have minutes in my package that’s for sure, yesterday it was the DWP, had my annual verification form last month which I posted back 2 weeks ago, yesterday I received another along with a letter saying they had written to me and I hadn’t bothered to respond! Called them up as this has happened before but the women said they had in fact received it yesterday and just to throw the one I got yesterday away

Realised late on yesterday I’d forgotten to take my BP tablet on Thursday night so best get back on track with them!

Bruce going to Lidl today, not much I’m needing, prawns, mozzarella and a loaf of bread! Then his mum is picking stuff up from Tesco on Sunday for me, wonder if everything I need will be obtained this weekend

Anyway enough rambling (sorry cant help it as rather lonely) its a 5.3 today

Stay safe and have a nice day 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, seems a popular choice. Well, it rained all yesterday, which was good for the garden, but could we have a little bit of summer back now, please?


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  3.4 here on the Libre. Spent yesterday chasing my tail BG-wise, so looking fwd to my basal reduction kicking in.

Those are great figures @Baz. and @ColinUK!

Sunshine! A gentle attack on what’s left of the invasive bamboo this morning - its roots have rearranged next door’s patio so got to get it all out.


----------



## eggyg

Morning!!! OMG! I am so excited, no, I haven’t won the Euro Millions, it’s much more exciting than that, drum roll please.......*5.2! *I attach photo evidence, mostly for me TBF! It must be down to my homegrown new potatoes and infamous crustless Quiche Elaine. Whatever the reason I’m chuffed to bits, only the second one since I started posting on this thread. Little things and all that......
Loving the fluffy chicken @stephknits. Well done @ColinUK it’s a nice feeling getting into the next stone range. Have a super Saturday everyone, it’s absolutely pelting down here.


----------



## Lanny

08:11 BS 8.7!  Pooh! Couldn’t tell you why? Went to bed on 6.1, bunged in my usual Levemir 24 units at midnight, didn’t test though & went right back to sleep! That one IS confused!

But, on a brighter note, if a bit eeky, I made it to the golf final weekend round: talk about famous last words; just about squeezes through in 43rd. as the cutline fell to -24, my score, & one person with that score actually didn’t make it being pushed out to 52nd! & Wiping brow in relief emoji! It seems that -24 was a VERY popular score, the scores this tourney are VERY low, there were a lot of ties as well as I’m in a final weekend round of 111 in 97th: pretty near the bottom & not far I can drop; no hurry to start then & will eat breakfast first!

I surprised myself yesterday after watching the new episode of “How’s Your Head Hun”, Michelle films it (her husband) on Tuesday but, it’s not on BBC iPlayer until Friday, I all of a sudden decided to give Ru Paul’s Drag Race UK a go by watching at least 1 episode: comedy not really being my thing; drag being one of the worse as it’s so mean & camp! But, to my UTTER surprise I wasn’t COMPLETELY turned off by it & it even got me a bit interested so, I thought I’ll watch one more: I ended up caught up in the competition, watched 6 episodes with the drag queens knocked down from 10 to 4; have to finish it now & see who wins! THAT means extremely surprised on my part! I STILL think drag ISN’T my“cup of tea”, being really mean, camp & everything I thought, some of it going completely over my head, my own judgement often off kilter with the judges but, it turned out to be QUITE interesting: opened my eyes a bit to the real people behind the dressing up that have been bullied, made to feel marginalised from an early age & they’re actually brave to do what they do! Soohh! I’m actually truly surprised by something & learnt to be that little bit more understanding & tolerant of what I never thought I would!

Oops! Didn’t know I was going to say all that!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gruers

6.6 again for me today, have a great day everyone and stay safe
get ready for Monday when a bit more of the country opens up


----------



## Lanny

Oohh er! @eggyg  SEE? I told you before you can get House Specials & you did! Well done! Clapping hands emoji! & all these emojis too


----------



## SueEK

6.2 for me today after a bad night, couldn’t sleep, unlike me. My appointment yesterday going through my mind. What a day! I had a 20 minute consultation including the scan and we were out of the house 6.5 hours. Saw a lovely doctor who told me that all my care, investigations and operation will now be done there in London as they are organising a team for my case including urologists, gynaecologists, anaesthetists, radiologists. Three centres of excellence are being made in England to do the sort of op I need and all the most experienced surgeons etc will be based there. Great in one way, a pain in the neck travel wise though - good job I don’t live in Cornwall!!  All he said going through my mind, after nearly two years since referral looks like things might be moving.

Picking up a bed today, one that has another bed underneath so that my grandchildren can stay over again. No idea where we are going to put it, we have everything from the 3rd bedroom in the second bedroom as we are decorating, but can’t go any further at present because it needs a lot of plastering and we need to get someone in to do it.  Lovely and sunny today.

@eggyg congrats on the HS, there’s hope for me yet.
@ColinUK well done on the weight loss, keep going, you’re doing great
@Michael12421 great number, hope you’re keeping well
@stephknits - that’s a very good looking chicken
@Kaylz sorry you’re feeling lonely, don’t forget we are always here for you xx

Have a good day all, stay safe and enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me. Late on parade due to forgetting to charge phone.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

3.9 this morning.  

Congratulations @eggyg on the HS much better than anything else.
Well done @ColinUK.  A milestone worked hard for.
Love the chicken @stephknits absolutely beautiful 

Slightly sunnier but not a lot warmer. A quick deadheading and weeding session,
before scurrying back inside to the loom.

Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 08:11 BS 8.7!  Pooh! Couldn’t tell you why? Went to bed on 6.1, bunged in my usual Levemir 24 units at midnight, didn’t test though & went right back to sleep! That one IS confused!
> 
> But, on a brighter note, if a bit eeky, I made it to the golf final weekend round: talk about famous last words; just about squeezes through in 43rd. as the cutline fell to -24, my score, & one person with that score actually didn’t make it being pushed out to 52nd! & Wiping brow in relief emoji! It seems that -24 was a VERY popular score, the scores this tourney are VERY low, there were a lot of ties as well as I’m in a final weekend round of 111 in 97th: pretty near the bottom & not far I can drop; no hurry to start then & will eat breakfast first!
> 
> I surprised myself yesterday after watching the new episode of “How’s Your Head Hun”, Michelle films it (her husband) on Tuesday but, it’s not on BBC iPlayer until Friday, I all of a sudden decided to give Ru Paul’s Drag Race UK a go by watching at least 1 episode: comedy not really being my thing; drag being one of the worse as it’s so mean & camp! But, to my UTTER surprise I wasn’t COMPLETELY turned off by it & it even got me a bit interested so, I thought I’ll watch one more: I ended up caught up in the competition, watched 6 episodes with the drag queens knocked down from 10 to 4; have to finish it now & see who wins! THAT means extremely surprised on my part! I STILL think drag ISN’T my“cup of tea”, being really mean, camp & everything I thought, some of it going completely over my head, my own judgement often off kilter with the judges but, it turned out to be QUITE interesting: opened my eyes a bit to the real people behind the dressing up that have been bullied, made to feel marginalised from an early age & they’re actually brave to do what they do! Soohh! I’m actually truly surprised by something & learnt to be that little bit more understanding & tolerant of what I never thought I would!
> 
> Oops! Didn’t know I was going to say all that!
> 
> A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Congrats on making the cut!

Ru Paul’s Drag Race UK is a totally different beat from the U.S. version. It’s somehow more honest and more raw whilst being much more diverse in the range of drag it shows. So it’s much better than the U.S. one. Enjoy!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.3 don`t know what happened last night only just got up. Slept like a log (on the fire), I know but you can`t beat the old ones, I normally only kip for a couple of hours max.

Great HS result @eggyg congratulations.

keep up the good work on the weight loss @ColinUK.

Great photo @stephknits made me feel hungry.

Take care folks better jump in the shower before the pubs open, stay safe.


----------



## Snoopyj

Hi everyone
This is my first posting on this thread. Two weeks after starting on metformin, after 18 months of denial.
Hba1c was 129. 
I have spent the last two weeks trying to get things organised, (got meter and carb counter)
 cut out obvious sugars and cut down on carbs, very little exercise just housework and gardening.  Thank you for all advice and good wishes given, it means alot.
From today trying 100g a day carbs and 1/2 hr walk.
Bloods this morning 11.3  and lost 8lbs.
Best Wishes and have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Snoopyj said:


> Hi everyone
> This is my first posting on this thread. Two weeks after starting on metformin, after 18 months of denial.
> Hba1c was 129.
> I have spent the last two weeks trying to get things organised, (got meter and carb counter)
> cut out obvious sugars and cut down on carbs, very little exercise just housework and gardening.  Thank you for all advice and good wishes given, it means alot.
> From today trying 100g a day carbs and 1/2 hr walk.
> Bloods this morning 11.3  and lost 8lbs.
> Best Wishes and have a good day


Hi and welcome, you will get to know a little more about those of us who post on this thread as we do share bits of our day to day lives here. Well done on taking the upper hand with your diabetes and good luck with it all, we are here to support you x


----------



## Snoopyj

SueEK said:


> Hi and welcome, you will get to know a little more about those of us who post on this thread as we do share bits of our day to day lives here. Well done on taking the upper hand with your diabetes and good luck with it all, we are here to support you x


Thank you


----------



## KARNAK

Well done @Snoopyj on your success we love it when a plan comes together.

Have you got the latest figures for your HbA1c please? 
we like to be kept updated so if need be we may be able to help.

Take care.


----------



## Snoopyj

KARNAK said:


> Well done @Snoopyj on your success we love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> Have you got the latest figures for your HbA1c please?
> we like to be kept updated so if need be we may be able to help.
> 
> Take care.


Thank you Karnak.  My HbA1c was 129 on the 31st May, Review due end of August.


----------



## Becka

I really do not understand how blood sugar works.  When I used to get hypos I could never find a pattern to explain them, I could eat the same things have different results, I could hypo after eating something and be fine eating nothing.  The end result was just learning to accept that the body will do what it wants.  You make your best efforts to help it out, but after that it is out of your control.

Last Saturday I was really upset when I woke up and tested at 14.0, even though it had been rising the previous few days, as I could not explain it and I thought things were temporarily in a better place.  But the day after it went back down to 9.2, then 8.8 on both Monday and Tuesday.  Yesterday morning I was 9.9.

This morning I was 14.2, and my feelings were "oh, okay then."  I think I have found some acceptance, at least so long as it remains the exception.  My once good control with unexplained hypos has become poor, but consistent, control with unexplained peaks.  Not a great place to be, and hopefully one that can be addressed soon, but I suppose I feel it makes some sense now.  It is no different to before, but with hypos replaced by hypers.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was a naughty 3.1  for me and an horizontal arrow on my brand new Libre (I am in love.... or maybe just obsessed!) when I woke up this morning and finger prick confirmed it.... it is actually showing incredibly similar results to my BG meter, so really impressed with how well it is working. Went to bed on 8.4 with no bolus insulin on board but I had been for a late walk up to the horses carrying feed buckets, so maybe that was responsible. I had tested at 4am when I woke up and it showed 5.8 with an horizontal arrow so assumed all was good, but I do tend to find that my Levemir has a spike of activity about 7-8hours after injection during the day so I guess it does the same at night. 
Anyway, I had a chunk of stem ginger in syrup and a glass of water and whilst the Libre took time to register it being fixed my BG meter said it had worked pretty quickly, so that is obviously when the time lag shows most. It has really helped me to keep my levels in range this morning so far, by splitting my bolus insulin for DP and my omelette.... I am just loving it and scanning through the night was SO EASY.... just picked it up off the bedside table, felt for the button, switched it on, swiped it over the sensor and could see the reading, all without having to put a light on or touch the floor.... fantastic!.... did I mention I love this kit! 

@eggyg Many congratulations on your House Special. How fantastic for you! When they are so rare it makes them all the more special
@Michael12421 Great reading this morning Michael! Well done! 
@stephknits....love your silkie! You do realise that they are not a particularly productive breed when it comes to egg laying, but they make great mothers if you fancy hatching some eggs..... in fact they will attempt to hatch golf balls, pebbles or even an empty nest given half a chance. Are all 3  chickens that you have got silkies or do you have other breeds with them? Interesting fact about silkies is that their skin and flesh is black which seems quite odd when they have white feathers.


----------



## rebrascora

@Becka 
Can you remind us what your diagnosis is or are you still awaiting results to confirm Type 1 or 2 or some other type? Also what insulin(s) are you using? I often find that when I get consistently high readings my basal insulin needs increasing a little. If basal insulin is not correct and holding you steady then whatever else you do with food and bolus insulin will make little sense. When you have your basal insulin right, things mostly work like you expect them to and everything is much less frustrating. 
I am not sure how much training or experience you have but it might be best to discuss your readings with your nurse, who will make suggestions of what and how much to alter.


----------



## Snowwy

Welcome to the forum @Snoopyj !
There is a lot of experience here and much encouragement. 
We are all on a journey, not a race so ease yourself in gently and go at your own pace.
There are no 'silly' questions so just ask, someone will know.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snoopyj

Snowwy said:


> Welcome to the forum @Snoopyj !
> There is a lot of experience here and much encouragement.
> We are all on a journey, not a race so ease yourself in gently and go at your own pace.
> There are no 'silly' questions so just ask, someone will know.
> Blessings Snowwy


Thank you snowwy.  You all seem a friendly knowledgeble lot.


----------



## Michael12421

A very warm welcome  @Snoopyj


----------



## Becka

Hi @rebrascora, I am diagnosed type 2 but stopped responding to Gliclazide sometime earlier this year.  I had been trying to get an appointment with my G.P. before the lockdown happened, but then I had to shield.  So instead I have been prescribed Sitagliptin which seems to have reduced my levels by around 3 – 4 mmol/L.

I have sent the surgery a request for antibody and C-peptide blood tests for once I come out of shielding, but with two autoimmune conditions as well as diabetes I do not want to break that unless things get really bad.  Although I suppose if shielding is extended for too long this may have to qualify if I keep waking so high.

I now seem pretty sure that although Gliclazide did a good job of supercharging my pancreas for a while, it has now blown its gaskets, whether through overwork or sabotage.  I have no idea if that is a good analogy as I have no idea what gaskets are (it goes beyond the simple maintenance I can do on my bike), but it sounds like it should make sense.  But I stand by calling my autoimmune system a saboteur.  All of which leaves me dripping out the little insulin I can still make whilst the Sitagliptin is holding back the glucagon to stop things getting too bad.

So now I wait and try not to worry too much.  I did get a 6.0 on Monday evening's fasting test, but it was 16.9 on Friday even though I barely ate anything all day.  Or all evening after seeing that.  I guess somedays the pancreas just copes better than others.  Which I wish I could too.


----------



## rebrascora

Yes, and welcome from me too @Snoopyj 
Feel free to tell us a bit more about your interests or lifestyle too. We like to build up a little mental image of people on this thread and get a feel for their lifestyle and sense of humour etc. It is more of a community thread than just comparing/collating fasting readings. I hope you enjoy being part of it.


----------



## rebrascora

@Becka Your analogy certainly sounds appropriate and feasible to me. I think you should be pushing your nurse or GP for insulin with those levels especially if you are barely eating. There is no reason why they can't start you on insulin now and do the testing later. Get on to them and report your BG levels and tell them you are worried. If your pancreas suddenly splutters to a halt you will end up in A&E which would be higher risk in my opinion than going to the GP surgery where only a very few patients are being allowed in and a high level of precautions seem to be being taken.


----------



## ColinUK

Snoopyj said:


> Hi everyone
> This is my first posting on this thread. Two weeks after starting on metformin, after 18 months of denial.
> Hba1c was 129.
> I have spent the last two weeks trying to get things organised, (got meter and carb counter)
> cut out obvious sugars and cut down on carbs, very little exercise just housework and gardening.  Thank you for all advice and good wishes given, it means alot.
> From today trying 100g a day carbs and 1/2 hr walk.
> Bloods this morning 11.3  and lost 8lbs.
> Best Wishes and have a good day


As others have said, WELCOME! 
Even by signing up to the forum, and especially by starting to post things, you’re taking positive steps to get your diabetes under control so that’s worthy of a huge congratulations!

You’ll find we’re generally an OK bunch and never think you can’t ask something. Because you can.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Yes, and welcome from me too @Snoopyj
> Feel free to tell us a bit more about your interests or lifestyle too. We like to build up a little mental image of people on this thread and get a feel for their lifestyle and sense of humour etc. It is more of a community thread than just comparing/collating fasting readings. I hope you enjoy being part of it.


Lord only knows what image you lot have of me!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Lord only knows what image you lot have of me!


Well.... those pink high heels that Flower got sent by mistake certainly feature quite strongly!


----------



## Snoopyj

ColinUK said:


> As others have said, WELCOME!
> Even by signing up to the forum, and especially by starting to post things, you’re taking positive steps to get your diabetes under control so that’s worthy of a huge congratulations!
> 
> You’ll find we’re generally an OK bunch and never think you can’t ask something. Because you can.


Thank you ColinUK


----------



## Snoopyj

Michael12421 said:


> A very warm welcome  @Snoopyj


Thank you Michael12421


----------



## Becka

rebrascora said:


> @Becka Your analogy certainly sounds appropriate and feasible to me. I think you should be pushing your nurse or GP for insulin with those levels especially if you are barely eating. There is no reason why they can't start you on insulin now and do the testing later. Get on to them and report your BG levels and tell them you are worried. If your pancreas suddenly splutters to a halt you will end up in A&E which would be higher risk in my opinion than going to the GP surgery where only a very few patients are being allowed in and a high level of precautions seem to be being taken.



I would imagine being prescribed insulin would require a lot more contact with the outside people (those who do not live in my flat, where I live alone) than just blood tests would.  But sadly I have repeatedly sent my blood results to the surgery and never had a reply.  It is why I ended up experimenting on myself with my meds to work out what was happening.  

The first time was the day the lockdown started, when they confirmed my shielding status but ignored my concerns over how high my readings were, and totally ignored my follow up asking for advice.  A month late I had to make an official complaint about something, so included the failure to respond to my diabetes concerns and included the latest test results.  They did eventually reply, but again ignored the diabetes aspect.

I requested the blood tests last week, giving the reasons why with my concerns and the figures.  Unsurprisingly I have not heard anything back.  The only positive action from them was when I spoke with the practice pharmacist, who prescribed the Sitagliptin.  Though, as I mention on here at the time, I do not think they listened to me and just went to the next step on the standard pathway.

I fully intend on switching practices when I can, although sadly that will have to be after I have my diabetes being properly looked at because that cannot wait.  But I am monitoring my symptoms and levels in case things do get worse.  And if shielding is extended in England for another six weeks, as has been in Wales, then I will make another official complaint as that would be too long to keep waiting.  Supposedly there will be an announcement on that next week.

Last week I went from 14.0 on Saturday to 9.2 on Sunday, so hopefully tomorrow will be just as inexplicable.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.5 @ 6.37am quite high but I'm a bit crook at the minute, my arthur is chronic, having trouble moving and gardening but better than yesterday so there's that.  I'm still on the low carb, my version, which means I'm still eating too much but my weight is going down by ounces, better off than on. I got a plate of ice cream cakes out of the fridge today and stared at them for ages before putting them back. Good grief, that's never happened before, I'd have eaten them and started again next Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this morning. 

Stay safe and well and 2 metres apart.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 3.4


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning - yesterday must have just been an outlier for no particular reason I guess.
Just stood on the scales and that’s also moved in the right direction with another half a pound drop yesterday.

I’m meeting up with a really good friend later today for a socially distanced walk which I’m really looking forward to so I hope it stays dry.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@ColinUK snap! 6.0 for me too.
Can't match anything else as I don't have heels and Mrs Snowwy doesn't wear them! (More of a wedge girl...)
Anyhoo I did indulge in a treat fish n chips yesterday for the locally chippy, it was luverly   
Started the mammoth job of repointing the patio which will involve replacing some broken slabs etc. Will take ages, no doubt.
Must look after the knees.
Off for a 5 mile run soon and then 'virtual church' our minister is back after weeks of covid related illness, knocked him for six!
Need to set up the pc for zoom.

Looks a beautiful morning out there, 
Have a blessed Sunday
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> @ColinUK snap! 6.0 for me too.
> Can't match anything else as I don't have heels and Mrs Snowwy doesn't wear them! (More of a wedge girl...)
> Anyhoo I did indulge in a treat fish n chips yesterday for the locally chippy, it was luverly
> Started the mammoth job of repointing the patio which will involve replacing some broken slabs etc. Will take ages, no doubt.
> Must look after the knees.
> Off for a 5 mile run soon and then 'virtual church' our minister is back after weeks of covid related illness, knocked him for six!
> Need to set up the pc for zoom.
> 
> Looks a beautiful morning out there,
> Have a blessed Sunday
> Snowwy


Lovely take on fish and chips in the Guardian yesterday although the sweet potato “chips” would always leave something to be desired. Or desireed.
https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...s-for-a-british-summer?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## Gruers

Snoopyj said:


> Thank you Michael12421


Welcome @Snoopyj and good luck on your journey


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.3 from me this morning 
have a great day in the sun


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it's a 5.2 for me this morning and I'm so happy with that


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Lovely take on fish and chips in the Guardian yesterday although the sweet potato “chips” would always leave something to be desired. Or desireed.
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...s-for-a-british-summer?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


Good pun! I love sweet potato fries but can’t make them myself, they always end up in a soggy mess doesn’t matter how I do them, skin on, skin off, par boiled, not par boiled, in the oven, in a pan full of oil.But if I want fish and chips, I have REAL fish and chips!  PS enjoy your socially distanced walk.


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  well it's a 5.2 for me this morning and I'm so happy with that


Woo hoo! That’s great. May your 5.2s last longer than mine!


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this extremely sunny Sunday. The great British weather, it’s as changeable as my BGs! After the HS yesterday, back in the 6s. 6.4. I know that’s fine in the grand scale of things, but 5.2 was better! Enjoy your day, no idea what I’m doing today, I’m not in a bubble so won’t be seeing friends or family. Maybe a bit of gardening before it gets too hot, then I can lounge on my lounger.


----------



## Baz.

eggyg said:


> Woo hoo! That’s great. May your 5.2s last longer than mine!


It would be nice @eggyg  but I know it won't last


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Woo hoo! That’s great. May your 5.2s last longer than mine!


Here here.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, fish n chips @Snowwy...(drool). 

Morning good peeps.  7.1 here. I just hope I’ve shaken off the insulin super-sensitivity I’ve been experiencing. Bloooomin’ DF.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, must be the sponge cake my daughter made. Met her for a socially distanced walk followed by tea and cake in her back garden, and she sent me home with a couple of extra slices which OH and I had for pudding later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Might try a bit of hedge trimming this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce succeeded in obtaining the few items on my list lol, had a prawn and mozzarella omelette last night and it was delish! He even bought a couple more packs of surface wipes to keep at his, his mum is keeping the stuff she picks up today until Bruce will be in as he’s storing my things at his with me having no room and my dad will be through tonight with a few bits too

Rather angry yesterday to discover when “she” was kitchen raiding the other night she helped herself to a few of my digestive biscuits, she knows I NEED them should I be low at bedtime and don’t have another pack in the house and she’s left me without before but of course would be worse this time round as the shop is still reduced opening hours, she’ll be getting told today she cant keep helping herself whenever she pleases and she’ll have to start buying her own, I don’t see anything of what she buys so what makes it fine to help herself to EVERYTHING I pay for myself!

Anyways its a 5.4 this morning

Stay safe and well and have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Snoopyj

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome to this thread.
So happy this morning, our daughter has chosen us as her bubble, she's coming round for Sunday dinner .
Lovely day yesterday sun till evening then cloudy.  Today woke up to cloudy.
9.9 today.


----------



## Hazel

Morning lovely people

5.0 yesterday (thought I had posted it)
5.8 today

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## stephknits

5.8 for me today . Am going to finish removing the wallpaper from our bedroom walls.


----------



## Lanny

11:18 BS 8.6 with a bit of DP?  Woke just after 09:00 for a call of nature & tried to go back to sleep: did eventually but, don’t know how long it took?

Made a discovery last night when midnight alarm went off & Levemir was going in: was groggy, as usual, & bunged it in then, since I hit a blood vessel on my stomach & it bled quite a bit, I used it to test & was surprised to see BS 4.3 on the meter; startled me awake a bit & made sure with a fingertip test, 4.6! So, had half an oatcake then, thought is that enough & had another half? I had a half broken already & had to break the other half one too & annoyingly can never break them evenly: always one side bigger than the other; have to break a wee corner off the bigger side & eat that with the smaller side!

This tells me why my last few morning readings have been that bit higher & have a bit of a headache when I wake that soon goes as I get up: gone too low in my sleep! I really DO need to test, like I have usually been doing while ill, when midnight Levemir goes in: firstly it was to correct higher BS so, the morning readings weren’t too high; now it maybe too low & have oatcakes also, to stop readings being too high! The fine checks & balances of diabetes is rather like an elastic band: pull it too much in either direction; it pings back on you with a big backlash! I also, think I’d better dial back my dinner dose of Novorapid a bit as well?

A very late morning greeting but, JUST about morning being 11:46 as I typed it, A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Have a lazy, easy Sunday!


----------



## Becka

The supermarkets handle how they offer priority access for shielding people differently.  Today I am expecting an order from Tesco, and their method is large delivery windows with a fixed fee of £2.  On the day they contact you with the hour in which they will arrive.  Although a little inflexible, it is not as though I am going anywhere.

As my slot was for 8am – 4pm it means having to be up, washed and dressed for 8am.  Although I have had orders come early, so for safely that needs to be 7:30am.  Although when they contacted me today, it was to say that my delivery will be in the 2pm hour, which is kind-of annoying.

Though I set my alarm to get me up early, I was awake anyway.  I had a really awful night, constantly waking up from light sleep with a general feeling of poorlyness.  Which spell check says is not a word, even though you all understand it.  I felt sure my blood levels must be really high.

When I could not get back to sleep, I read a bit before actually getting up to get myself ready in case the shopping arrived.  It was only afterwards, at 8am, I saw their message.  Then I went to test my blood.  I said yesterday about acceptance and understanding about my reading being so high, I was expecting the worst and yet was still upset about it being 16.3.  Around twelve hours since I last ate anything.

Still not feeling too good, tired, and nearly six hours until the shopping could arrive I went for a lie-down and did get a little more sleep.  When I awoke I experienced a strong metallic smell, which is probably good news.  That is a kidney damage symptom and not a diabetic one.  Yay!  I experienced that regularly on a previous medication, before the good G.P. noticed it was damaging my kidneys.  It is bad the hospital did not notice as it was shown on their blood tests, but it was good that attending every to weeks to have blood tested did some good.

That symptom is not happening regularly now to make me think it is happening again.  But it probably means my high glucose level today could instead be my body having to deal with something else.  Maybe a consequence of the bad sleep rather than the cause.  It is why diagnoses are made on the HbA1c rather than spot readings.

And testing again, two and half hours after the first one, I was down to 12.5.  Which is not exactly a good reading in isolation, but much better than where it was.

But that is enough about me.  Unfortunately I cannot tell you how Morrisons handle their priority customers, as they have not deemed me worthy enough.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 4.6 not a bad day plenty of cloud about but the sun is trying its best to get out, 22.C.
Got another confession folks, don`t know if I should tell you, but I will.

Went Lidl`s yesterday and walking back through the park, rumbling in the tummy and working its way down.
Hoping the breakfast Creon is still working carried on through the park but no good had to pass wind, looked around to make sure nobody was about and passed wind. With that a women says how rude? can`t turn my neck a lot so missed her behind me mind you she was nearly wearing my pumps.

I apologised to her and explained I am a T1D with problems, works with most people. She said oh I am so sorry is there anything I can help you with? I said have you been in Lidl`s? she said yes, I smiled at her and said you haven`t got any toilet paper have you.?

Well done @Baz congratulations on the HS.

Happy birthday @Hazel xx.

Have a good day folks? all change tomorrow, won`t need a mask on the bus won`t be able to tell the difference, take care stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> I apologised to her and explained I am a T1D with problems, works with most people. She said oh I am so sorry is there anything I can help you with? I said have you been in Lidl`s? she said yes, I smiled at her and said you haven`t got any toilet paper have you.?


VERY cheeky, Ted @KARNAK  YOU can be SO naughty! You make me think of the “Just William” stories by Richard Crompton!


----------



## KARNAK

Very worried about you @Becka don`t be afraid to contact 111 or phone 999 now, your not well and need treatment.
By no means am I a medical person but I have learned so much since being on the forum and diagnosed and feel I and probably others know your symptoms because most of us have been through the same.

Your HbA1c is very high and me from a knowledgeable T1D and still learning, I think you need to take action and soon please do. Take care.


----------



## rebrascora

Well a disappointing but at least consistent 3.4 for me this morning on my Libre with an horizontal arrow, but I had woken an hour and a half earlier and it was 4.7 with an horizontal arrow so I had a single jelly bean and went back to sleep. My Levemir seems to give me a little extra kick of activity at that 8hr point after injection. I had actually cut it back by one unit last night and went to bed on a slightly lower than normal reading of 5.4 with an horizontal arrow expecting to go high in the night, but it still drifted slowly downwards, so will try going to bed on a higher reading tonight with the same 7 units. I did have a cheeky half glass of red with a chunk of cheese at bedtime, so that may have been partly responsible.

Libre this morning seems to be reading 1 whole unit below finger prick... have checked a few times and it has been consistently that bit low even with stable levels so maybe I wasn't really quite hypo this morning after all! I have drank plenty of fluids so don't think that is it. Hope it doesn't get any further out of kilter. I knew yesterday's amazing accuracy was just too good to be true!.... Still loving it though!

@Baz Congratulations on your House Special.


----------



## Becka

Thank you, @KARNAK.  I assure you nothing is as bad as it may sound.  As much as I have lost any confidence in the surgery, I still think if they felt my glucose levels needed urgent attention they would have done so.  I was originally diagnosed from blood tests to see why I was suddenly suffering joint pain, and I was upset with how they were treating diabetes as an urgent issue, when I had no symptoms, when my concern was the cause of the pain.  So it seems to be a condition they take seriously.

In the end it took eight months for my arthritis to be diagnosed, as I had to wait on rheumatology referrals then go though their tests.  And now I am on my sixth immunosuppressant (if you include a time on steroids) so I am used to the various symptoms to watch out for.  I have read about Stevens-Johnson Syndrome on patient information leaflets so often I can watch out for that one by name.  (It is a rare skin disorder)

Once the shielding situation is announced next week, so I know what is happening, I will be writing a formal letter to the surgery anyway, as there are also a couple of other areas I need help with for which I need a reply.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.0


----------



## Hazel

Morning chums

6.4 today - present of homemade banana and sultana muffins, God, but they were gorgeous, yum.

Have a good day folks


----------



## Snowwy

Hazel said:


> Morning chums
> 
> 6.4 today - present of homemade banana and sultana muffins, God, but they were gorgeous, yum.
> 
> Have a good day folks


Ah ha, Hazel I am looking to make some this week yum!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.7 on parade this morning,  it was a very fashionable number last week...
The question today is... Has @Baz. Made a second day HS?
Beautiful and sunny again today, the patio repointing continues...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MrDaibetes

Good morning, and happy Monday. I am 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Baz.

Morning all it's 5.5 from me today


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour tout le peeps!

5.3 pour moi 

Absolutely zero planned for today apart from wandering down the road at 1pm to a wonderful community garden for their weekly plant sale. A couple of the bedding plants haven’t lasted so I’m thinking of perhaps picking up a couple of low growing herbs and filling the spaces with them but I’ll see what they have for sale and make a decision. Other than that and a spot of housework I think it might be a lazy Netflix marathon kind of day today.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.0 for me after a 10 at bedtime last night ( I forgot to take my metformin) 
Off to play golf this morning
have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice 5.9 for me. Big day today. The non essential shops are reopening. Yeah! I’m joking of course, far too early to have such normality. My fear is, folks will now think the virus has disappeared because Primark has opened! If you do decide to venture in to the big bad world of retail, please be careful.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Monday again, supermarket beckons, I’m sure it comes round quicker every week.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Wish me luck, I’m hoping I hear some good news on the washing machine front today!

Bubbles wasn’t too well yesterday afternoon and evening, think he has a hairball but cant get anything up so didn’t get any tea last night, scoffed breakfast in minutes today though

5.4 for me today, stay safe and well my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

More of the same for me. Working so not tempted by ant non essential shopping.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  3.7 here.  

You’re right @Robin the weeks have picked up speed and are flying by! No such luxury as shopping here in Wales. Stay safe those that are going to indulge - I bet there’ll be tons of bargains.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.9 for me today. Dreading work in a way today as I think the high street will be busier with other shops opening. Our high street now has a walking one way system in too, should be interesting to see how that works! I'm wearing this from today though!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning. A very nice 5.9 for me. Big day today. The non essential shops are reopening. Yeah! I’m joking of course, far too early to have such normality. My fear is, folks will now think the virus has disappeared because Primark has opened! If you do decide to venture in to the big bad world of retail, please be careful.


Fortnum and Mason are now open fully as is Selfridges. John Lewis aren’t opening Oxford St just yet and I’m not sure about Harrods but it might be fun wandering around such everyday essential shops when they all are


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Moooorning!  3.7 here.
> 
> You’re right @Robin the weeks have picked up speed and are flying by! No such luxury as shopping here in Wales. Stay safe those that are going to indulge - I bet there’ll be tons of bargains.


Quite a lot of shops have made a point of saying that there are no special discounts, promotions or sales. I guess it’s to actually dissuade folks from coming out en mass and creating chaos.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
9.4 for me today.
Lovely meal in our new little bubble yesterday   
I live on the edge of the Peak District. Suns out today, but paperwork for me.
Enjoy your day and keep safe


----------



## stephknits

A 7.2 for me today. Back to home learning joys today.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## SB2015

3.8 this morning.  Oops.

Another Monday.  We have a new floor in the attic and everything is back in place, so itching to get up there to make some bunting, but the sun has come out.  A bit of gardening first. 

Life seems strangely familiar!!


----------



## Lanny

09:50 BS 5.2  YAY! Jumping up & down in excitement emoji! A rare for me HS!

A bit of a delay as I picked up my golf results, virtual & not real unlike @Gruers , & I came in at 42nd. Place!  Here’s my medal:-



Making sure I tested last night when midnight Levemir went in, reducing my dinner dose Novorapid a bit & I was still a bit low BS 4.7 when alarm woke me so, had half oatcake this time, yesterday’s 1 oatcake was too much, & I wake up with a lower reading is good enough for me but, I get an extra bonus of the elusive House Special! Ain’t diabetes funny at times?

A VERY Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Super Bright Sunshine Inside & outside!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a warm sunny/cloudy day, 4.6 as the sun goes behind a westerly cloud with more in tow.
Been to Sports Direct this morning and turned around and came back, queue is about a mile long with the mandatory
2 centimetres apart, give in.



ColinUK said:


> Quite a lot of shops have made a point of saying that there are no special discounts, promotions or sales. I guess it’s to actually dissuade folks from coming out en mass and creating chaos.



That's a pity @ColinUK I was going to come up to the smoke today or was it going up in smoke, who knows? its hot either way.

Great result @Lanny on HS & golf congratulations.

Good luck with the washing machine @Kaylz.

Watch them thar crowds folks, take care stay safe.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Becka

Everything is relative.  This morning I am 11.6, which is much better than yesterday but much worse than last Monday.  I did have to cheat again by not eating last night, but I am still going with the "much better" interpretation.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am finding this most strange! Third 3 in a row for me with the Libre....@ 3.2 .... although BG meter says 4.3 and I didn't feel hypo. I went to bed very late/early (after a midnight walk and no dinner) and had a wholegrain biscuit with* lots of cheese* to bring me up to 6.6 before my head hit the pillow. 
Tonight I will take my BG up to 7 or 8 before bed and try again otherwise my basal will be dropping another unit tomorrow night.
I actually went back to bed this morning after a very small hypo treatment (just 2 jelly beans and a multigrain biscuit with cream cheese) and a large glass of water for the above reading, expecting DP to kick in and didn't wake up again until 11am when my Libre was reading 4.1, so I learned that no matter what time I get up, DP waits until I properly get going before it kicks in, which is interesting.... and very convenient..... I wonder if this is a result of working rotating shifts for so many years.  Jabbed 2 units for DP plus my Levemir (3 hours later than usual... oops!), and cooked myself another very filling omelette with salad brunch. Getting my straightest flattest Libre line so far and just jabbed another 1.5 for the protein which will be kicking in soon.

Still loving my Libre even if it is telling slight porkies sometimes on a morning! On charge again today as it is doing a lot of work at the moment!... I imagine the novelty will wear off a bit soon as I develop a system for timing my insulin right.

@Lanny Many many congratulations on your House Special! Pass the baton to me please as I would really like it to be my turn for one soon! Well done on your 42nd place. What is your top placing so far?

@Hazel...belated birthday wishes for yesterday. Good for you having a treat.... those banana and sultana cakes sound gorgeous!

@ColinUK Nice to see you back to superb readings again Colin....Fingers crossed you still sub 15st this morning too!

@Michael12421 Pleased to see another good number from you this morning Michael.... Hope you and the girls are both well and the sun is shining where you are.


----------



## Michael12421

Sun is shining, it's only in the low 30's but very welcome.  Car has finally, after 12 weeks of idleness, been started and is now being prepared for its ITV (MOT) and once that is all done I'm going to ram-raid ALDI!  We are all well Barbara-thanks very much.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora I can happily report that I’m still the right side of 15st this morning


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A surprising 6.6 this morning,  not sure why?
Oh well, onwards and upwards maybe a run will sort things out?
Have a blessed day 
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

4.6 this morning. The range for yesterday was 5.0-5.7 and I’m used to a mild dawn phenomena so this does come as a little bit of a surprise.

Talking of yesterday, I did wander down to the community garden plant sale and found a handful of lovely herbs and nasturtiums to buy but they only took cash and who the heck has cash these days. So didn’t get anything. 
Went for a walk through the west end instead and although most shops in Oxford Street were open it seemed like folks were mainly out for a walk rather than anything else because they were largely empty it seemed.

Anyway today is mainly going to be spent preparing for a video conference with my co-litigants, our QC and solicitors which we have tomorrow. Can’t talk about details but the case is complex and is about data confidentiality which is always fun.

I’ll play a few holes of golf at some point (virtually) and no doubt watch something brainless and fun on Netflix or Prime


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I had an exhausting but satisying yesterday and as a result woke to a 2.7.


----------



## Edgar

5.9 for me this morning


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I had an exhausting but satisying yesterday and as a result woke to a 2.7.


That’s worryingly low Michael.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  the score on the machine for me this morning is 5.7


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone. 7.0. for me today. Blood results not in yesterday will try again today. Have to fill in my risk assessment for returning to the main surgery and if they are good I want to enclose a copy. Consultant rang yesterday for a chat, basically all treatment in London but op probably won’t be for 9 months, hey ho, it doesn’t surprise me, it’s taken nearly two years to get to this point. 
Holiday now definitely cancelled, again. No surprise there, will not be booking another one.
Lovely start to the day here, hot and sunny.
Have a good day one and all. X


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this misty day. A lovely round 6 on the machine. I love a round number it pleases my OCD. Not going out today as waiting for a parcel, anytime between now and 10pm!  TBF the forecast is rain and lightening. It’s been so hot the last couple of days I haven’t been able to stand it. It was like being in Greece, very muggy and draining. It dried my washing double quick though! Have a grand day whatever the weather.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and reporting a 5.9 although in reality it would have been lower as this was an other side of the room reading due to unplugged charger.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here. Pesky hormones / DF / wind direction / who knows - take your pick, it could be anything causing the BG roller coaster. Tee hee


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Well, it bucketed it down all yesterday evening, I swear I could hear my veg growing. Was surprised  and pleased to get a phone call from my hairdresser, She’s older than I am, and works part time from a little studio attached to her home. I had feared she’d retire, and Id be at the back of the queue to get in anywhere else. Anyway, OH and I now have an appointment to look forward to in mid July, so maybe I'll hold fire on buying him an alice band.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everybody!
9.2 for me today.
Like eggyg Cloudy and muggy this morning. Trip to the tip today. Oh joy!!!
Wishing all a good day today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Still heard absolutely nothing about my washing machine, getting rather P'D off about it now and really do think it's completely unacceptable, if I don't hear anything today then I'll be straight on the phone tomorrow morning

Already had Bruce on the phone, he's ran out of our pods for our washing (would've been nice if he'd said last night seen as he must've used the last one yesterday morning!) so it will be a case of will we be mildly allergic to the washing powder he has or not, I'm hoping its a not!

Anyways 6.6 for me this dreich looking day, that'll be the almost 3 digestive biscuits at bedtime last night 

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## stephknits

Hello all, a magical 5.2 for me.  Am pleased to report I finally finished stripping the wallpaper off our bedroom walls yesterday.  The paint is arriving today - I hope we like it! Am going for a cup of tea in the garden of someone in our village who has had type 1 for nearly 60 years.  She heard about Alice and wrote me such a lovely message.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here. Well, it bucketed it down all yesterday evening, I swear I could hear my veg growing. Was surprised  and pleased to get a phone call from my hairdresser, She’s older than I am, and works part time from a little studio attached to her home. I had feared she’d retire, and Id be at the back of the queue to get in anywhere else. Anyway, OH and I now have an appointment to look forward to in mid July, so maybe I'll hold fire on buying him an alice band.


Yesterday, I actually sent our hairdresser a selfie of me and Mr Eggy as evidence of our need to be first in the queue when she’s back in the salon! She thought it was hilarious! I think we’re in with a chance of being at the very front!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @stephknits on the House Special.  
4.3 for me after an unusually long sleep-in. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. No bg as I can't get any blood out. 5 pricks is enough, I give up. Have a lovely Tuesday y'all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today on a dull but stuffy morning.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning muggy, cloudy, very humid hence the 3.2, back up to 5.1 now.

Decorator is here full blitz on my bedroom then the bathroom, used to be able to do it all myself but can`t get up the step ladders without ending up in the back of an ambulance.

Congratulations on HS @stephknits.

Hope it turns up today @Kaylz? not good service at all.

Oops bloods are dropping as we speak better sort it out be back soon folks.
Dropped to 2.4 its got to be under 3.0 before I feel it, never mind ok now.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All 5.6 this morning. Busy day with setting and marking on-line work. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.

@Kaylz I hope you get your washing machine gets sorted


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am with Dez on a 4.3 this morning. Woke at 6am with a reading of 5.4 but as I had been late to bed, I decided to have a bit more kip and went back to sleep until 7.30am. 
Decided not to bolus for DP straight away this morning and not to have breakfast because I had dinner last night. I let my reading rise to 4.9, 35 mins after getting up, before I lost my resolve and stuck 2 units in for DP. Sadly it was just a bit too much without any breakfast and I dipped into the red and blotted my copy book again (arrgh!) whilst I was letting chickens out and feeding cats. Very quickly remedied but annoying. Will only give it 1.5 units next time I don't have breakfast. 

@stephknits Many congratulations on your House Special. 

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better now and readings are back in range. Your activity yesterday was most likely responsible for this morning's low. The problem with that Toujeo being so long acting is that there is no opportunity to dial it back to counteract one off increased activity. It might be worth making sure you go to bed on a higher reading than you normally would if you have had an exertive day, or under dose your novorapid with your evening meal to achieve that 
You can't tease us by saying you had an exhausting but rewarding day and not give us a bit more detail??.... I'm thinking your smash and grab at Aldi was more eventful than expected? Please elaborate?  

@Ditto Today is a new day and you can do better. We all have faith in you.... Try to focus on how much better you feel when you have done well..... rather than focussing on how bad you feel when you have slipped. Stock up on plenty of low carb treats and eat those instead when the ice cream is calling you. Don't buy ice cream or rice pudding or any other foods which will tempt you. If you ar e buying them for your Mam, I am sure she would rather do without them for a few weeks and see you healthier.  Once you break the cycle of eating carbs, it becomes so much easier.... and I speak from experience as someone who would happily eat a whole pack of Snickers or a whole box of Cadbury's Cream Eggs in one day and 4 slices of bread with a whole tin of Heinz baked beans was an acceptable lunch. You need to be really strong for a few weeks to get to the point where you stop craving and my advice would be to indulge in whatever low carb treats you need to get to that point, but be strong and keep away from the carbs. You can do it!


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK Oh dear Ted! Hope your levels stabilise soon and the decorator does a good job. Take care and update us later please as we worry about you. X


----------



## Becka

I overslept.  Not that I have anywhere to go, or anything to do, or any alarm set, or a need to wake up at a particular time.  Although I am hoping for a delivery, a second-hand camera lens, but experience tells me those are more likely to arrive in the afternoon.  So I did not need to get up early for that.  So maybe I did not oversleep after all.

It did mean my morning test was not until 10:40am, I think.  The glucometer says it was 9:44am, but it loses track of time so quickly I gave up resetting its clock.  It is impressive it knows the correct meridiem, and to think I trust it with my blood.

The time makes me a little hesitant to compare today's 10.7 to yesterday's 11.6 when it had a couple extra hours.  Especially when yesterday evening's fasting reading was 8.9.  But that one was good and this morning it not worse.

Today marks the start of week thirteen of "at least twelve weeks" of shielding.  It has been suggested that in the review taking place this week, for England, they may be looking to remove certain conditions.  So now I am not only wondering how long it will continue, but whether it will still apply to me.

Because of my lung disease is supposedly in remission, it probably does not count.  So I am a bit worried they might decide my immunosuppressed state is no longer a risk.  My lung condition was diagnosed without symptoms, the same as my diabetes, so how would I know if it is active again?  I did not even realize it was a chronic condition and thought it was cured.  I only learned that because it was given as a co-morbidity alongside diabetes as the reason I needed to shield.

So the sooner they announce their decision the better.  I have some difficult things I need to talk to a G.P. about that will slightly depend on knowing what is happening.  But my glucose levels these last few days have also increased my concern about them that, so I need a definitive medical opinion.  And that is linked to everything else I need to discuss so I cannot do that until finding out what the government have to say.

Anyway, the camera lens is not that exciting.  It is just a Canon 15-85 lens, which I am not sure how much I will use as it is slow, but it has a really useful range.  As a beaten up second-hand one it seemed a good bargain that would be useful in good weather, if and when I do get to go outside in the future.


----------



## Michael12421

No I did not go to ALDI, I had to take my car to the garage for its ITV (MOT) and to get the brake light fixed. It was a 2km walk home and then I took the dogs out for a 3km walk - it was exhausting as it is hot-ish and the mask does not help. My ITV expired at the end of March but the authorities here are not too worried as the ITV test centres were all closed. I have until the end of July to get it done and the waiting list is huge. ALDI will have to wait to be raided!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear! None of that sounds overly "satisfying" to me.... more essential but tedious! 
Must be awful having to wear a mask when you are out in the open. I would certainly struggle with that here when it isn't hot. Bad enough wearing one in the shops, although the majority of people here are not even doing that. Will you have to walk back for the car too when it is done? If so, do remember to make sure your BG levels are higher than usual at bedtime.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes I will have to walk back because the garage only accepts cash - no cards.  It was satisying because I am keeping within the law. As a guest in Spain - albeit a tax-paying guest - I have to make certain that there is no cause for the authorities to censure me for any non-compliance.


----------



## Lanny

12:38 BS 6.7  Ok considering the LONG lie in today: past midday & can’t call it morning anymore! A bit under the weather today & had a coughing fit in the bathroom but, felt much better after it: that’s the thing that’s been odd throughout this whole CV thing; hardly any coughing & certainly not the supposedly dry continuous cough! I think it might have something to do with my reflexes being suppressed due to Bells Palsy: that was the first sign of trouble, I see now in hindsight, in May 2017 when my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working, at the start of a cold, & I was hospitalised for 2 nights! I’ve only started coughing on the odd occasion this week & felt better afterwards: like my lungs had a good clear out; supposedly why smokers have fared a bit better as they’re already coughing more than the average person? That means a Umm thinking emoji!

Anyway, feeling loads clearer, for a while anyway, after my coughing fit & already had my meds, midday Levemir, half oatcake & half breakfast dose Novorapid, sitting back in bed as I post this. It’s hit me; I REALLY do feel much clearer: I need to sleep, obviously, & I’m horizontal so, when I’m up again, vertical, there’s always that bunged up mugginess that takes time to clear first; did it MUCH faster with a good coughing session today!

Too late to give you all a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian today in wishing you all a “G’day, mates!”

PS:- I binged watching all 8 episodes on BBC iPlayer of The Great British Sewing Bee: heard @eggyg going on about it & decided to give it go; once started, I couldn’t stop & now have to wait for the next episode later this week! Nicole has been charging up the back straight in recent weeks but, I’d like Claire to win it: love the idea of a Lungs Consultant wearing 1940’s style clothing in her day job; she’s had a few near wins recently with the “Made to Measure” challenge & thought she was robbed in the 1980’s week! I loved the 1980’s: my teenage years & oddly nobody mentioned stilettos; the most elegant shoes ever devised & that was the decade every female wore them! I certainly did: practically lived in them; could & DID run for buses in them!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> 12:38 BS 6.7  Ok considering the LONG lie in today: past midday & can’t call it morning anymore! A bit under the weather today & had a coughing fit in the bathroom but, felt much better after it: that’s the thing that’s been odd throughout this whole CV thing; hardly any coughing & certainly not the supposedly dry continuous cough! I think it might have something to do with my reflexes being suppressed due to Bells Palsy: that was the first sign of trouble, I see now in hindsight, in May 2017 when my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working, at the start of a cold, & I was hospitalised for 2 nights! I’ve only started coughing on the odd occasion this week & felt better afterwards: like my lungs had a good clear out; supposedly why smokers have fared a bit better as they’re already coughing more than the average person? That means a Umm thinking emoji!
> 
> Anyway, feeling loads clearer, for a while anyway, after my coughing fit & already had my meds, midday Levemir, half oatcake & half breakfast dose Novorapid, sitting back in bed as I post this. It’s hit me; I REALLY do feel much clearer: I need to sleep, obviously, & I’m horizontal so, when I’m up again, vertical, there’s always that bunged up mugginess that takes time to clear first; did it MUCH faster with a good coughing session today!
> 
> Too late to give you all a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian today in wishing you all a “G’day, mates!”
> 
> PS:- I binged watching all 8 episodes on BBC iPlayer of The Great British Sewing Bee: heard @eggyg going on about it & decided to give it go; once started, I couldn’t stop & now have to wait for the next episode later this week! Nicole has been charging up the back straight in recent weeks but, I’d like Claire to win it: love the idea of a Lungs Consultant wearing 1940’s style clothing in her day job; she’s had a few near wins recently with the “Made to Measure” challenge & thought she was robbed in the 1980’s week! I loved the 1980’s: my teenage years & oddly nobody mentioned stilettos; the most elegant shoes ever devised & that was the decade every female wore them! I certainly did: practically lived in them; could & DID run for buses in them!


I’m hooked on Sewing bee, and want Clare to win, ever since she picked up her small mannequin, and said 'Are you allowed to take the arms off the child?'


----------



## Gruers

eggyg said:


> Yesterday, I actually sent our hairdresser a selfie of me and Mr Eggy as evidence of our need to be first in the queue when she’s back in the salon! She thought it was hilarious! I think we’re in with a chance of being at the very front!


Can I come along as well please?


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 12:38 BS 6.7  Ok considering the LONG lie in today: past midday & can’t call it morning anymore! A bit under the weather today & had a coughing fit in the bathroom but, felt much better after it: that’s the thing that’s been odd throughout this whole CV thing; hardly any coughing & certainly not the supposedly dry continuous cough! I think it might have something to do with my reflexes being suppressed due to Bells Palsy: that was the first sign of trouble, I see now in hindsight, in May 2017 when my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working, at the start of a cold, & I was hospitalised for 2 nights! I’ve only started coughing on the odd occasion this week & felt better afterwards: like my lungs had a good clear out; supposedly why smokers have fared a bit better as they’re already coughing more than the average person? That means a Umm thinking emoji!
> 
> Anyway, feeling loads clearer, for a while anyway, after my coughing fit & already had my meds, midday Levemir, half oatcake & half breakfast dose Novorapid, sitting back in bed as I post this. It’s hit me; I REALLY do feel much clearer: I need to sleep, obviously, & I’m horizontal so, when I’m up again, vertical, there’s always that bunged up mugginess that takes time to clear first; did it MUCH faster with a good coughing session today!
> 
> Too late to give you all a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian today in wishing you all a “G’day, mates!”
> 
> PS:- I binged watching all 8 episodes on BBC iPlayer of The Great British Sewing Bee: heard @eggyg going on about it & decided to give it go; once started, I couldn’t stop & now have to wait for the next episode later this week! Nicole has been charging up the back straight in recent weeks but, I’d like Claire to win it: love the idea of a Lungs Consultant wearing 1940’s style clothing in her day job; she’s had a few near wins recently with the “Made to Measure” challenge & thought she was robbed in the 1980’s week! I loved the 1980’s: my teenage years & oddly nobody mentioned stilettos; the most elegant shoes ever devised & that was the decade every female wore them! I certainly did: practically lived in them; could & DID run for buses in them!


I think Claire will win but I do like Liz, could be a dark horse. PS I wore stilettos all the time in the  80s, 90s and half of the noughties. I never thought I would never wear heels, then the bunions appeared! I live in walking shoes/ boots, Converse and Birkenstocks now! On a rare night out or occasion I’ll pop a pair on but instantly regret it.


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> Can I come along as well please?


You can be third in the queue!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 12:38 BS 6.7  Ok considering the LONG lie in today: past midday & can’t call it morning anymore! A bit under the weather today & had a coughing fit in the bathroom but, felt much better after it: that’s the thing that’s been odd throughout this whole CV thing; hardly any coughing & certainly not the supposedly dry continuous cough! I think it might have something to do with my reflexes being suppressed due to Bells Palsy: that was the first sign of trouble, I see now in hindsight, in May 2017 when my breathing reflexes temporarily stopped working, at the start of a cold, & I was hospitalised for 2 nights! I’ve only started coughing on the odd occasion this week & felt better afterwards: like my lungs had a good clear out; supposedly why smokers have fared a bit better as they’re already coughing more than the average person? That means a Umm thinking emoji!
> 
> Anyway, feeling loads clearer, for a while anyway, after my coughing fit & already had my meds, midday Levemir, half oatcake & half breakfast dose Novorapid, sitting back in bed as I post this. It’s hit me; I REALLY do feel much clearer: I need to sleep, obviously, & I’m horizontal so, when I’m up again, vertical, there’s always that bunged up mugginess that takes time to clear first; did it MUCH faster with a good coughing session today!
> 
> Too late to give you all a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian today in wishing you all a “G’day, mates!”
> 
> PS:- I binged watching all 8 episodes on BBC iPlayer of The Great British Sewing Bee: heard @eggyg going on about it & decided to give it go; once started, I couldn’t stop & now have to wait for the next episode later this week! Nicole has been charging up the back straight in recent weeks but, I’d like Claire to win it: love the idea of a Lungs Consultant wearing 1940’s style clothing in her day job; she’s had a few near wins recently with the “Made to Measure” challenge & thought she was robbed in the 1980’s week! I loved the 1980’s: my teenage years & oddly nobody mentioned stilettos; the most elegant shoes ever devised & that was the decade every female wore them! I certainly did: practically lived in them; could & DID run for buses in them!


Claire is interesting but I find her a little too cold to have me cheering for her to win.


----------



## ColinUK

Who wants to predict my waking levels for the morning?
Apart from my 4.6 this morning I’ve recorded nothing other than 4.8’s all day.

I’m predicting a 5.6 for the morning


----------



## rebrascora

If I predict you a 5.2 @ColinUK and you get it, will you donate it to me please with a gold star?


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> If I predict you a 5.2 @ColinUK and you get it, will you donate it to me please with a gold star?


I’ll bake it into a cake for you.

And eat it to save you from the BG spike


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> I’ll bake it into a cake for you.
> 
> And eat it to save you from the BG spike



That's OK, I can take insulin to cover it and it would be such a shame to spoil your wonderful progress with the 800 diet. 
Can you make it a chocolate fudge cake please? I have a dim and distant memory of really loving those!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> That's OK, I can take insulin to cover it and it would be such a shame to spoil your wonderful progress with the 800 diet.
> Can you make it a chocolate fudge cake please? I have a dim and distant memory of really loving those!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A lovely 5.2 for me this morning. 

Stay safe and well & watch out for the thunderstorms.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.3.4.


----------



## ColinUK

And this morning I’ve got a 5.0 

More importantly I am up early enough to put the rubbish and recycling out which I forgot to do last night before bed!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 for me with a dubious box of test strips...
I have checked them against control fluid and they were better at level 3 than 2, should I chuck them?

Anyhoo explored what's open and what's not yesterday in the town and the answer is pretty much most apart from you guessed it... bars and barbers the latter being much more in need than anything else.

Life is full of *wants* as we all know and they are usually material things but *needs*, that's a different ball-game.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.3 for me today, normally would be a little concerned that it is a bit high BUT got my results yesterday and delighted to report that my HbA1c has only gone up by 1 to 44 which I am very happy about. During lockdown, although still working, I have definitely not been eating as good as normal so was a little worried about what my result would be. All my results were normal other than my triglycerides up by .5 above normal which is fine so I am a happy bunny.  Weight has stayed the same so all in all feel I am doing better than I thought. Doesn’t help when my husband keeps bringing home large sausage rolls. I gave in once on the day we had to travel to a London but adamantly refused the other day and told him in no uncertain terms to stop buying them for me. Hurt little eyes look at me and he says ‘but I know you like them’ aargh!!
Anyhow have a good day all, will catch up with the posts later xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning all  6.2 here for me


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone

5.3 for me today

Wish it would rain, as it is so unbearably sticky.   Rain been forecasted for days, but nothing yet.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Claire is interesting but I find her a little too cold to have me cheering for her to win.


I know what you mean, she is a bit of an ice maiden. Liz is more lively and has more of a personality. Looking forward to tonight, my guilty pleasure.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well almost 3 hours on the phone to Curry’s yesterday, first time 1 hour, 18 minutes and 25 seconds and lost connection, had dinner and tried again, 1 hour, 36 minutes and 30 seconds and hopefully the message the woman then later left for me is true and I’ll get my delivery on Friday! Hopefully I can get a relaxing afternoon to myself today!



Stay safe and have a nice day
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and another nice round 6. Happy with that. Nothing interesting happening today except a trip to eldest daughter’s workplace to pick up some eggs, from her hens, they’re laying well apparently. I will need quite a lot as the girls are coming round on Sunday to see their dad as it’s Fathers Day of course, but also his 60th birthday on Monday. We’re doing an afternoon tea between us, I’m doing a birthday cake, quiche, sausage rolls and scones and they’re bringing other stuff!  The weather forecast isn’t great, I’ve told them to bring their pac a macs! So yet another celebration in lockdown. It’s getting boring now. 
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS and  @SueEK on a splendid HbA1c. Have a wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 HS here, there seem to be quite a few around this morning, must be the weather.


----------



## Bloden

Have some of our rain @Hazel - we got soaked and drenched on the beach yesterday afternoon! Sun came out immediately tho, so we were dry by the time we got home, hahaha.

Nice HS @Robin and @MeeTooTeeTwo!

Morning all. 6.7 here. Sun’s shining. Dogs need walking.

Hope the bake off goes well @eggyg. Quiche Elaine, yum.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Nice HS @Robin and @MeeTooTeeTwo!


And Kaylz!


----------



## Becka

The Health Service Journal are citing sources as saying that the government are planning to extend shielding in England to the end of July, and then the scheme with end.  Even though the severity of risk in the country is still level four of five on the government's own scale, where it has been since March 12th.  I do not know how they know what the activity of the virus will be like in six weeks time, yet I would be unsurprised that they think they do.

My camera lens never did arrive yesterday, instead I got an email saying my address did not match my card and I need to re-place the order.  But there is no way on their site to do that, and the address is correct.  I even had to go through my bank's extra security checks to authorize the payment.  Very strange.  I replied so will have to see what they say today.

After too much sleep yesterday, last night was a bad one and I woke sometime after 5am.  I think on this occasion it was because it was too warm.  Because it was too warm.  Whilst I am not feeling too great right now, hopefully that is just due to a lack of sleep as my levels are back down to 9.3.


----------



## stephknits

Hi a 6.3 this morning.  We have a trip to the hospital today for Alice to see the psychologist.  Forecast is for rain, I hope not as I shall be twiddling my thumbs waiting for her and was hoping to wander around the park next door.  
Have a fantastic day all


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 HS here, there seem to be quite a few around this morning, must be the weather.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> And this morning I’ve got a 5.0
> 
> More importantly I am up early enough to put the rubbish and recycling out which I forgot to do last night before bed!


Snap! and Snap!


----------



## Lanny

09:14 BS 6.7  I feeling sleepy still after my call of nature & going back for another little snooze! Tesco delivery at 14:00 to 15:00 & my midday Levemir alarm is at 13:00 so, I can sleep til then! Yawning emoji! Will post again later! Eyes closed with z’s emoji! Can’t go without giving you all a, if a bit sleepily!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone!
Thunder storms all around us for a few days but none for us, UNTIL evening 2 very large and very loud! Bet the lawn loved it.
10.7 for me
Best wishes to all


----------



## Gruers

6.7 for me today, my weekly average is creeping up and my weight standing still, I need to refocus and push on to a lower average and lose more weight
my goal is another 7lbs
have a good day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 2 x 5.2 for me  10.4, purposely done although a bit too much as hypo day yesterday.

Can`t stay too long been summoned for walkies, next door neighbour thinks I need it.

Ah the HS system is on the ball this morning, @Robin, @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Kaylz, who said life is difficult.

Got to go folks haven`t had a shower yet decorators here to keep you company, take care stay safe.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Morning all 7.3 for me today, normally would be a little concerned that it is a bit high BUT got my results yesterday and delighted to report that my HbA1c has only gone up by 1 to 44 which I am very happy about. During lockdown, although still working, I have definitely not been eating as good as normal so was a little worried about what my result would be. All my results were normal other than my triglycerides up by .5 above normal which is fine so I am a happy bunny.  Weight has stayed the same so all in all feel I am doing better than I thought. Doesn’t help when my husband keeps bringing home large sausage rolls. I gave in once on the day we had to travel to a London but adamantly refused the other day and told him in no uncertain terms to stop buying them for me. Hurt little eyes look at me and he says ‘but I know you like them’ aargh!!
> Anyhow have a good day all, will catch up with the posts later xx


Sue I’m kind of dreading the first meal with the folks. Mum, although she understands the necessity for me to get (and keep) my BG under control, attaches love to food. So because she loves someone she wants them to eat. If they refuse then it’s as if it’s somehow a slight against her or a rejection of her love. Even on the phone she’s saying things like “I’ve baked a cheesecake. It’s turned out so well I’d say it’s the best one I’ve ever made and I’ve been making them for 56 years. It’s shame you won’t want any......... Although you could just have a small piece”

I’ve been consistent in saying that I’m addicted to sugar and can’t have any. I’ve explained that sugar isn’t only the granulated stuff but it’s also carbs etc “I understand that but surely a little wouldn’t do you any harm”
“Mum try thinking of it as an alcoholic or a heroin addict. Would you ever say just have a little glass  to toast this or that, or just have this little bit of heroin to pick you up? No you wouldn’t.”
“You’re not taking drugs are you?”

We’ll get there I know, but my God she tests my strength at times!


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> 6.7 for me today, my weekly average is creeping up and my weight standing still, I need to refocus and push on to a lower average and lose more weight
> my goal is another 7lbs
> have a good day everyone


You can do this!


----------



## rebrascora

Well. it's a 5.8 for me this morning but only after jumping out of bed in sheer panic muttering a rather loud and very inappropriate "Sugar!" at 3.45am when my Libre said I was 2.4! So much for turning the sound off on my Libre so that it doesn't disturb my partner's sleep! BG meter said not to worry as I was 4.1 and I didn't feel hypo but after a small hypo treatment it went down instead of up so I then had to have a full hypo treatment on top and sit around waiting for it to rise enough to feel confident to go back to bed.... and that was despite reducing my night time basal by one more unit and fully expecting to be high this morning! Looks like this muggy weather is having an impact on my liver output. Dropped my daytime Levemir by one this morning as well, so will see how I get on with that. May consider dropping another unit tonight just for peace of mind. I know it is recommended to wait 3 days before making another change but don't want to risk another night time hypo. I did start to panic a bit when it didn't come up after the first treatment and when I double checked on my BG meter and it had gone down, I started to wonder if my liver had packed in. In the middle of the night you can have some strange thoughts! I think that is the first time it hasn't responded to hypo treatment promptly so, whilst I didn't feel ill, I definitely had a few anxious minutes with heart pounding!... which probably prompted an adrenaline surge and liver to get woken up. Pleased to report there is no sign of over treatment on my Libre trace. Odd that I have started getting night time/waking hypos since I started using the Libre when I hardly ever had them before. 

Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo , @Kaylz and @Robin.... Think they might need to be renamed Dez Specials as he is starting to look like favourite for the Championship at this half way point in the season!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Sue I’m kind of dreading the first meal with the folks. Mum, although she understands the necessity for me to get (and keep) my BG under control, attaches love to food. So because she loves someone she wants them to eat. If they refuse then it’s as if it’s somehow a slight against her or a rejection of her love. Even on the phone she’s saying things like “I’ve baked a cheesecake. It’s turned out so well I’d say it’s the best one I’ve ever made and I’ve been making them for 56 years. It’s shame you won’t want any......... Although you could just have a small piece”
> 
> I’ve been consistent in saying that I’m addicted to sugar and can’t have any. I’ve explained that sugar isn’t only the granulated stuff but it’s also carbs etc “I understand that but surely a little wouldn’t do you any harm”
> “Mum try thinking of it as an alcoholic or a heroin addict. Would you ever say just have a little glass  to toast this or that, or just have this little bit of heroin to pick you up? No you wouldn’t.”
> “You’re not taking drugs are you?”
> 
> We’ll get there I know, but my God she tests my strength at times!


Sorry I had to laugh but that made me think of an episode of The Royale Family when “ our Antony” brought his vegetarian girlfriend to tea ( played by Sheridan Smith) and Nana said “ you’ll be able to have some wafer thin ham though”.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Sue I’m kind of dreading the first meal with the folks. Mum, although she understands the necessity for me to get (and keep) my BG under control, attaches love to food. So because she loves someone she wants them to eat. If they refuse then it’s as if it’s somehow a slight against her or a rejection of her love. Even on the phone she’s saying things like “I’ve baked a cheesecake. It’s turned out so well I’d say it’s the best one I’ve ever made and I’ve been making them for 56 years. It’s shame you won’t want any......... Although you could just have a small piece”
> 
> I’ve been consistent in saying that I’m addicted to sugar and can’t have any. I’ve explained that sugar isn’t only the granulated stuff but it’s also carbs etc “I understand that but surely a little wouldn’t do you any harm”
> “Mum try thinking of it as an alcoholic or a heroin addict. Would you ever say just have a little glass  to toast this or that, or just have this little bit of heroin to pick you up? No you wouldn’t.”
> “You’re not taking drugs are you?”
> 
> We’ll get there I know, but my God she tests my strength at times!


That’s how I refer to it, you would offer a drug addict some drugs would you? Done out of love I know but frustrating to have to keep reminding them not to do it - I’m not made of steel


----------



## Lanny

12:40 BS 5.0  Forgot to say earlier that I had my usual half oatcake & half breakfast dose of Novorapid before nodding off so, it’s stopped the DP rise pretty well!

Will wait for tesco to deliver before having lunch! I’m doing something about my 5kilos of excess weight this week & it’s all frozen fish, basa, sea bass & haddock, prawns, chicken & loads of frozen micro steam veg with not a starch in sight: no potatoes or rice! Made a tasty discovery last night when I had 5 lumps of frozen spinach, asda, added to an open bag of birdseye super sunshine mix in a microwaveable bowl & dinged for 4 minutes in the microwave. Upon tasting it was a bit bland, unlike tesco’s greens & corn micro steam bags, So, decided to add a bit of freshly grated parmesan to it, gave it a mix & WOW! It sure gave my frozen basa fillet oven steamed, wrapped in foil for that steam effect, & micro steamed vegetables taste pretty AMAZING! Very friendly to BS as well! I DO eat a bit of fat, even in my low fat diet due to liver problems, having skimmed milk in my tea, some butter spread on 1 slice of bread of the 2 for each sandwich & very occasionally cheese so, like parmesan for the strong flavour without having to use a lot: currently using & LOVE Tesco’s finest Parmigiano Reggiano; the best tasting parmesan I’ve tasted! Just a tiny bit tastes so intense!

A proper Good Day to you all after this morning’s rather sleepy greeting! Continue to have a Wonderful Day & have Sunshine on the Inside!


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. No bg as didn't even attempt to take it, couldn't face the struggle with having insomnia due to Mum wanting the loo at silly o'clock and all the hassle that entailed and then I was awake and that was that. Agh. I am no good sans sleep.

Can I just say the 1980s was the best decade ever and the music too.  

Despite having liver problems I have had a WWII months ration of butter on six Ryvitas. There's no hope for me.  People buy the Ryvitas, I never would. I'm more tempted by them than bread! 

ColinUK no point trying to tell people, save your breath to cool your porridge! You just say "I don't like that" and no more. People can't take all that other stuff in, especially if they are older like me. Think of something you don't like ie I don't like Sago. If somebody offered me Sago I'd give them short shrift. They'd never offer it again.  Think how you react and then do the same. Practise acting skills. 

I'd do this with my brother but he'd never believe me.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Sorry I had to laugh but that made me think of an episode of The Royale Family when “ our Antony” brought his vegetarian girlfriend to tea ( played by Sheridan Smith) and Nana said “ you’ll be able to have some wafer thin ham though”.


Oh I've had my veggie phase where I've been greeted with "So you can have the chicken soup yes?"


----------



## Lanny

I’ve had FAR too many potato topped pies during the weeks of lockdown: mashed potato being a comfort food for me; jelly was another one but, haven’t had ANY since June/July 2017 when I cut out all artificial sweeteners from my diet! I haven’t given it a thought til now but, the sugar free ones, with sweeteners, were never really firm to start with & got a bit runny pretty fast if left in the fridge. It’s UNBELIEVABLE to think that as children my mum made up a pint of jelly, added 2 teaspoons of sugar to it & left it in the pint jug to set: never ever occurred to mum to pour it into another container so, the measuring jug was always out of commission when jelly was made; never for too long though as my siblings, my parents & I gobbled it up pretty quick! 

I like steamed veg but, just gravitated to the comfort of mash potato during this pandemic! But, it’s now time to get back to normalcy!


----------



## Snowwy

Congratulations to all the '*specials*' in the *house* today !
Well done!


----------



## KARNAK

I remember them thar days Lanny, didn`t matter get it down your throat. 

Another spelling mistake Lanny, slapped legs, sorry I forgot you like it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 7.4


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour one and all. It’s a change to wake up to the sound of pouring rain that’s for sure. 

BG this morning is a 4.9 and I think it’s time to start to ease off the metformin so I’m going to cut it down to one tablet twice daily instead of the two and see how the BG readings hold up. My sense is that they’ll be absolutely fine.

Had a really productive two hour Zoom conference with the solicitor and barrister yesterday which eased some of the stress I’m under. Yes if we get to court and lose then costs will be substantial but the QC is confident that the other party will presses to settle before it gets that far. We’re going to find out as a letter of action is being prepared which will take things up to the next level.

Sewing Bee yesterday I think the wrong person went home. As much as I like him Matt was our of his depth yesterday and seemed to have missed the brief entirely so how he survived I really don’t know. Still, the final next week should be fun!

One thing you lot don’t know about me is that I used to be a professional actor, mainly stage with some TV and film, so it breaks my heart to see the theatre industry so roundly ignored by this government in regards to COVID bailouts. The industry is huge and employs hundreds of thousands of creatives. It also earns a staggering amount of money for the national coffers and it’s in danger of being destroyed totally. 
More people visit theatre in the UK each week than attend a football match in a year but theatre has been left to wither on the vine and protestations are met with silence at best or are dismissed as luvvies bleating about their lot when they don’t have a “real job” etc. If we don’t fight for our cultural institutions then we will run the risk of having none. Theatres are going bust. Production companies have laid people off and are closing shop. Even the huge ones like Nimax and ALW are in danger of going into liquidation.
I don’t know what the solution is but allowing open air theatres to start up again would be a start. As would offering actors and other freelance creatives real financial support instead of allowing many to fall through the net.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's another 5.2 from me this morning  (that's 2nd time  in a week)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very shocking and unexplained 8.4! This was at 5.25 am, but I’m often up at that time, was 5.3 at bedtime and had a Hob Nob, not chocolate, I couldn’t have those in the house! Ah well, you win some you lose some. Likes like our @Baz. is winning at the moment, well done. 
 Our plan this morning was to go the Lake District for a walk, our first time since February. We were going to avoid the fells as the Mountain Rescue have advised, in case of accidents, TBF I could trip over a twig walking round Grasmere! But anyhoo, Mr Eggy feels a bit squiffy and has gone back to bed. It’s not like him to be ill, apart from having six heart attacks, very strange. Luckily, the lakes and mountains will still be there another day and we can be there in 20 minutes. I’ve taken him up a cuppa and two McVities Ginger Nuts. Cure all.
@ColinUK I totally agree, Matt should have gone last night. My youngest daughter and I were “screaming” nooooo, via Messenger! Poor Liz, her flapper dress was by far the best and should have been Garment of the Week. I think I’ll root for Nicole even though I think Claire will win.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A cute little 5.0 here.

Congrats on the HS @Baz. 

Aw, poor Mr Eggy @eggyg. Hope he’s back to his usual self ASAP. Haven’t been to the Lakes for 30 years - glad to hear it’s still there!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning after an evening mystery where my BG meter refused to recognise the test strips last night! 
Sat down first thing with the manual to check it all and try the control strip, after a lot of inserting strips and button pressing it beeped into life! 
Who knows...
Went to bed v early last night as managed to trap a nerve in my back causing me to walk bent over...
Has eased a bit this morning but no running today (its pouring anyway) and plans to continue the patio are scuppered.
Congratulations @Baz. on your HS , that's just showing off!
Trying for an iceland slot later

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me. 

Remembered to get the recycling bin out last night although not sure if it will be collected as they are doing some resurfacing work further down the lane.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, snap, @khskel ! Rained all night, I know we need it, but I hope it knows when to stop!
I thought Matt should have gone too, I thought Liz had done enough with her flapper dress.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I received a text from Currys PC World yesterday confirming delivery should be tomorrow between 8:20-12:20, I sure hope so!

Snap @Robin and @khskel 5.6 here too, 2nd day in a row we've shared Robin, think we can make it a hat-trick tomorrow?

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 seems to be popular today. Same for me this morning. 
There was a lot more blood this morning than I was expecting.  
Had a supermarket delivery late yesterday (beggars can't be choosers), so I wanted to get my batch cooking started early.
Only went and lacerated my right thumb on the lid of a tin of tomatoes. Thought the blighter would never stop bleeding until I remembered to stick my hand in the air for a few minutes.  
I think I'll live. I've got a great wodge of cotton wool wrapped with microporous tape on my thumb. My mouse has those buttons on the side that allow you to skip forward and backwards and it took me about 20 attempts to post this in the right place.  

Stay safe and well and stay away from jagged tinned tomato lids.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

It was 4.3 before bed last night, is that a bit low as I had a dreadful thirst during the night and a headache
I'm feeling better now and was 6.1 this morning


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
9.7 for me.  Totally agree with ColinUK I am so missing going to the theatre, I have been to local am dram through to West End and Minack. Liz should NOT have gone.
Wood delivery today OH making a pantry under the stairs. Always wanted a pantry! 
Sending best wishes especially to Mr Eggyg


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Sue I’m kind of dreading the first meal with the folks. Mum, although she understands the necessity for me to get (and keep) my BG under control, attaches love to food. So because she loves someone she wants them to eat. If they refuse then it’s as if it’s somehow a slight against her or a rejection of her love. Even on the phone she’s saying things like “I’ve baked a cheesecake. It’s turned out so well I’d say it’s the best one I’ve ever made and I’ve been making them for 56 years. It’s shame you won’t want any......... Although you could just have a small piece”
> 
> I’ve been consistent in saying that I’m addicted to sugar and can’t have any. I’ve explained that sugar isn’t only the granulated stuff but it’s also carbs etc “I understand that but surely a little wouldn’t do you any harm”
> “Mum try thinking of it as an alcoholic or a heroin addict. Would you ever say just have a little glass  to toast this or that, or just have this little bit of heroin to pick you up? No you wouldn’t.”
> “You’re not taking drugs are you?”
> 
> We’ll get there I know, but my God she tests my strength at times!


I have the same problem with my mum , feeding a way of showing love .


----------



## stephknits

Hi all a 4.8 this morning for me, but a 5.2 for Alice! I agree re Matt, despite him being 'mine'.  My daughter's and I divided up the contestants, taking turns to pick after watching the first programme.  Luckily though, we have each ended up with one in the final.  There are cash prizes of £1 each time your contestant gets garment of the week and £5 for third, £10 for second and £20 for the winner! 
Also agree re musicians theatres as well as other cultural venues like art galleries and museums (as I work in one!).


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.7 on another cloudy, muggy day, decorator was due to finish today but he`s gone down with a bug.
I told him to stay away from me and give him 6 bottles of Creon that`ll sort his upset stomach out.

Congratulations @Baz on your HS. Also @stephknits Alice.

Sore finger @MeeTooTeeTwo that's why I only get tins with ring pulls on them, got 50 cans and 50 ring pulls
laying next to them, I`m starving.

Hope Mr @eggyg feels better soon @eggyg.

Take care folks enjoy your day if you can? most of all stay safe.


----------



## Becka

My camera lens finally arrived this morning and I was not even dressed yet!  At least because of shielding I can only ask people to leave things inside the front door anyway, so wait to leave my flat when I am ready.  Physically it seems okay, but the sun has disappeared so it is too dark indoors to properly test it.

A 9.9 this morning, so that still counts as being in the 9s.


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> It was 4.3 before bed last night, is that a bit low


many would be happy with that as long as they weren't on hypo causing medication, if worried though a small biscuit, cracker or oatcake would nudge it up xx


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> many would be happy with that as long as they weren't on hypo causing medication, if worried though a small biscuit, cracker or oatcake would nudge it up xx


Thank you, is a thirst and headaches a sign of a hypo?


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> Thank you, is a thirst and headaches a sign of a hypo?


I've not experienced it personally and not many report a thirst, headaches generally occur after hypos known as the hypo hangover, more common hypo symptoms are blurred vision, shaking, hunger, sweating etc xx


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Beeb news says all theatres closing till this time next year and everybody laid off or something like that.  Not good for the really little places, they showed a bijou theatre in Norfolk I think it was. Shame.  Wuhan on the news too, virus spiking again there. Agh.


----------



## rebrascora

7.6 for me this morning. Went to bed on 7.7 but rose to 11.6 through the night.... still better than having a hypo and I had deliberately dialled my night time Levemir back to 4 units because I had hypo after hypo yesterday. For some reason my basal requirements have significantly reduced over the last few days. I was taking 7 or 8 units overnight and 16 through the day and everything has been pretty steady for months up until the last few days. Tried 15 yesterday which was still too much but since I finished my final disposable pen this morning and have now started my Novopen Echo for my Levemir I gave myself 14.5 this morning and will try 4.5 tonight.

Really thought we would get rain last night but it didn't happen so I had to water plants this morning. Overcast and muggy here, but don't think it will break today. My 8 little lavender bantam chicks and their mother are all doing really well so far and I now have another 2 broody hens. I have given one of them 14 eggs and she is managing to cover all of them. They are due to hatch in 2 weeks. My favourite and oldest hen Tasha went broody yesterday and I am still trying to decide which eggs to give her... probably a couple of her own just because I love her (but she lays small cream coloured eggs, so nothing special in that respect) and some of Cruella's eggs because she is a really good layer and then a mixture of coloured eggs from the others after that. I love having a mixed flock more than I enjoy having specific breeds. The variety of colour of eggs and birds with all sorts of different feather patterns and tufts and crests and personality traits makes for an interesting and individual barnyard flock.

Congratulations to @Baz....2 House Specials in a week is fab! (I am green with envy!) and @stephknits 's Alice.... don't you hate it when newbies get it right so quickly but some of us battle on for months, if not years, and struggle to get one!   

@Kaylz Really keeping my fingers crossed for your delivery tomorrow.

@eggyg Please let us know how Mr Eggyg is doing later. He clearly has a good nurse looking after him.  

@KARNAK Hope you are feeling better now Ted and your readings are back in range.


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Little Miss Forgetful TOTALLY forgot to check in at all today! 

At 09:05 BS was 6.0

I think Matt should have gone in sewing bee too & loved Liz’s flapper dress!

@MeeTooTeeTwo , there’s a blade-less type of can opener that leaves no sharp edge at all made by Kuhn Rikon that simply undoes the joint between the two edges & reverses the canning process. I used to cut myself quite a bit too, even on the ring pulls, & got tired of it so, bought this & it was SO good that I bought another one. It IS more expensive than your average can opener but, SO worth it! Just one thing to note though, if you DO get one: depending on how full the can is, the suction can be quite strong so, you may think it’s not opened; may need to give it quite a strong pull to break that suction or a twist while pulling! There are no sharp edges at all!


----------



## Michael12421

3.2 after a horrid day yesterday


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> 3.2 after a horrid day yesterday


Tell us about your day Michael.


----------



## Snowwy

Michael12421 said:


> 3.2 after a horrid day yesterday


Not good...


----------



## ColinUK

Woken up at 4am by the cat demanding I come and inspect his food bowl and explain why it wasn’t empty and had enough in it to last him at least two days. Or maybe he was just checking I was still alive and confirming that no he couldn’t eat me. Gave him a cuddle and then he toddled off to fall asleep on his favourite chair. I dozed off again.
Woke up a few minutes ago to the fluffball nibbling my toes so perhaps he’s not convinced I’m alive. I am. And this morning my BG is 4.8 

Had a Zoom funeral yesterday which was quite amusing because lots of attendees were old and kept unmuting their mics and sharing their screens which did make me laugh a bit. And talking of laughs how did the cheesemaker paint his wife?
He Double Gloucester.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 this morning,  meter seems to be behaving now!
Success,  managed to get an Iceland delivery for tomorrow yay!
I hope things improve for you @Michael12421 ...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Woken up at 4am by the cat demanding I come and inspect his food bowl and explain why it wasn’t empty and had enough in it to last him at least two days. Or maybe he was just checking I was still alive and confirming that no he couldn’t eat me. Gave him a cuddle and then he toddled off to fall asleep on his favourite chair. I dozed off again.
> Woke up a few minutes ago to the fluffball nibbling my toes so perhaps he’s not convinced I’m alive. I am. And this morning my BG is 4.8
> 
> Had a Zoom funeral yesterday which was quite amusing because lots of attendees were old and kept unmuting their mics and sharing their screens which did make me laugh a bit. And talking of laughs how did the cheesemaker paint his wife?
> He Double Gloucester.


Haha @ColinUK we used to have two cats that would pounce on us early, very vociferous they were too...
A Zoom funeral, that's a new one!
As for the joke, I thought he might have used 'Red Leicester '


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Haha @ColinUK we used to have two cats that would pounce on us early, very vociferous they were too...
> A Zoom funeral, that's a new one!
> As for the joke, I thought he might have used 'Red Leicester '



Unfortunately I’m used to Zoom funerals. I think this may have been the tenth or eleventh I’ve attended.

When I had two cats they’d sleep curled up against each other but since Jasper (officially named Jesper Aleksander Nicolai Adlinco) ventured over the rainbow bridge Peluche has remained a little more vocal. And being a Birman his meowing has the exact same pitch as a baby’s cry so it’s very hard to ignore.

I killed a lot of cheese once just by shooting the breeze.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,   it's  a 5.0 from me this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.2 on the Richter scale, nothing at all to do with the fish and chips I had last night of course! Thanks to everyone who asked after Mr Eggy, he is absolutely fine now. Spent most of yesterday morning in bed and felt fine. I do worry about him.  So we had a later outing, not to the Lakes but the coast, did a bit of birdwatching ( I’ll pop some pics on the bird thread)and it would have been incredibly rude not to partake in the local delicacy!  We just made it back to the car before the rain started and it poured all the way home. Lovely this morning, pity it’s ironing, watching crap telly, eating 85% Lindt and drinking Diet Coke day! Have a fab-u-lous Friday.
@Baz. you’re on fire at the minute, well done.
@ColinUK I always get the urge to laugh at funerals don’t think I could have coped with a Zoom one! The cheese jokes.... tread Caerphilly!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me @eggyg chippy tea for me too slowly releasing all its carby goodness overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

I took both my dogs for a walk at 11.30, once we got into the campo I let them off their leads because I can only walk very slowly and they need more exercise than that.  At mid-day my eldest dog vanished from sight. I was not unduly worried because she does that often  but always comes back to where I am sitting before we get back into the village. Yesterday she didn't and I waited for 2 hours.  She knows how to get home so I went home.  I left the front door open for her. She didn't come back. I went looking for her after another couple of hours but to no avail.  I didn't inject or eat - I was so worried. She is 15 years old and not in the best of health and I thought the worst.  At 8 pm I closed the door and went to bed. At 10 pm the doorbell rang and my heart sank.  Looked out from the balcony and saw my next door neighbour who pointed down and there was my dog.  10 hours of worry and despair.  Went downstairs and let her in - straight to the water bowl she went because it had been a very hot day.  I was too relieved to be anything but happy that she was home.  She will stay on the lead for this mornings walk.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.
What a relief that she came home, Michael!


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today. Absolutely nothing of interest to report.
@Michael12421 - I also would have been distraught, so glad she came home safely. Look after yourself x


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> I took both my dogs for a walk at 11.30, once we got into the campo I let them off their leads because I can only walk very slowly and they need more exercise than that.  At mid-day my eldest dog vanished from sight. I was not unduly worried because she does that often  but always comes back to where I am sitting before we get back into the village. Yesterday she didn't and I waited for 2 hours.  She knows how to get home so I went home.  I left the front door open for her. She didn't come back. I went looking for her after another couple of hours but to no avail.  I didn't inject or eat - I was so worried. She is 15 years old and not in the best of health and I thought the worst.  At 8 pm I closed the door and went to bed. At 10 pm the doorbell rang and my heart sank.  Looked out from the balcony and saw my next door neighbour who pointed down and there was my dog.  10 hours of worry and despair.  Went downstairs and let her in - straight to the water bowl she went because it had been a very hot day.  I was too relieved to be anything but happy that she was home.  She will stay on the lead for this mornings walk.


Oh what a relief for you. Do you think she maybe has a bit doggy dementia and forgot her way home? Poor thing.  But  remember to look after yourself too as they both need you in one piece. Take care.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421  I’m so happy that she’s back!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

So today is the day, checking the progress and estimate is still 8:20-12:20, driver is on stop 1 and we are stop 4!

Anyways it's a 6.4 for me this morning

Have a nice day and stay safe  folks
xx


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.3 from me today but still woke up during the night with a headache 
off to play golf now, I hope it stays dry
have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> So today is the day, checking the progress and estimate is still 8:20-12:20, driver is on stop 1 and we are stop 4!
> 
> Anyways it's a 6.4 for me this morning
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe  folks
> xx


Well that certainly sounds hopeful! Here’s to much clean washing!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Well that certainly sounds hopeful! Here’s to much clean washing!


We've still had clean washing, just a hassle Bruce carting our washing up and down the road everyday xx


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning Everyone.
8.3 for me
What a worry Michael12421 glad everything turned out ok.
Kaylz so happy for you and Bruce of course
Carrying on with making the pantry today
Enjoy your day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo , there’s a blade-less type of can opener that leaves no sharp edge at all made by Kuhn Rikon that simply undoes the joint between the two edges & reverses the canning process.


Thanks @Lanny for the recommendation, I've added one of those to my Amazon wish-list.  
Unfortunately the culprit in this case was one of those ring pull tins of tomatoes. 

Forgot to post my 5.8 before I went for my early morning exercise today.

Stay safe and well,

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Peluche @ColinUK - cuddly toy in Spanish - what a fab name for a cat! 

What a horrible day out there. We’re taking our time getting ready for the morning walk today.
Another 5.0 here.

Hope you have a better day today @Michael12421. Bloden and Gwen used to disappear - into the ‘campo’ as well - and come back about two hours later...aw, my poor heart-strings, the little b*gg*rs! So glad yours came back, FINally.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> We've still had clean washing, just a hassle Bruce carting our washing up and down the road everyday xx


Fingers, legs, eyes, ears, etc crossed @Kaylz.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.1 for me.

So near... and yet so far!

Sorry you had such an awful experience @Michael12421 - I would have been beside myself!


----------



## Lanny

08:45 BS 16!  Woke up with my heart racing & a stonking headache last night before 23:30 BS 4.5 & what a palaver it was to finally get that reading: was SO clumsy that it took me 3 attempts to get it; there was definitely enough blood but, couldn’t line up the narrow bit of the strip where the blood has to go in! The GlucoRx nexus strips are so big but the bit in the middle, where the blood goes is SO narrow in comparison: it’s not the first time I’ve had that problem when in the hypo shakes; it won’t be the last time either! I‘d already eaten 4 jelly babies by the time I finally got that reading: knew it was a bad hypo & didn’t really need the reading to know it was! Then, the hypo hunger struck & I ate 6 chocolate covered marshmallows & half an oatcake as well. Almost midnight by then so, had my Levemir before going back to sleep but, it took until after 02:00 before my heart calmed down enough for me to sleep! I KNEW while guzzling than it was too much but, it’s so hard when my hypo brain is SCREAMING at me to EAT! Already had half oatcake & 3/4 breakfast dose Novorapid so, my BS will drop before I eat lunch in about 4/5 hours later!

I was a bit surprised to find more antibiotics when I finally remembered my prescription that I ordered last Friday & had delivered yesterday only because I needed more insulin. I asked my GP, on the online order form, if I could have a secondary bacterial infection as my recovery was still SO slow & if AB’s would help? I wish I’d known about the AB’s as I’m starting them late but, I had 2 yesterday, 1 twice a day for a week, & that’s the only thing I think that could have caused my hypo last night, just took my 2nd one before bed! Will have to monitor more closely while I take the AB’s this week

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

So pleased your dog came home @Michael12421


----------



## Deleted member 25429

So close to HS 5.3 for me . Lovely walk with the dog . Cooking things I won’t be eating ... pavlova and cupcakes . Lovely day off work. Have a lovely day


----------



## Amigo

A 6.6 this morning but I did partake of a meat pastie yesterday (can’t call them Cornish now unless they’re from Cornwall of course).
Had my first social distanced, escaped from shielding walk yesterday. Pity it rained but enjoyed it anyway once I’d got used to wearing shoes and proper underwear!  Home is where the bra isn’t (TMI).

Hate Friday lockdowns because I want things to change for the weekends. Still waiting to hear how long they want us clinically vulnerable shielders to remain in captivity.

Enjoy your weekend everyone. I’ve got a shopping delivery today and managed to get Tesco at last.


----------



## Kaylz

the beauty! Lol, WOOHOO! xx


----------



## Becka

It is less than two weeks until the end of shielding date in England, and still none of us knows what is happening.  Yesterday Matt Hancock said there would be letters sent "very soon" even though Boris Johnson had said there would be an announcement this week.

There is good reason to believe the Health Service Journal leaks about a final extension to July 31st are correct, because yesterday the Northern Ireland  government announced the same measures.  But a disability group on Twitter thinks the British government will just end shielding on June 30th rather than extend it, based on what their members had been told.  Sadly the government's behaviour gives good reason to believe that too.

Amongst all the other problems, not knowing what will happen also makes it very difficult to plan healthcare.

This morning I was 11.8, which is not traditionally in the 9s.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.4 and the rains a coming, decorator got me up this morning with about six residents waiting in earnest
to see if I answered the door. If I`m not up and about at a certain time the ambulance, helicopter, fire brigade, police and coastguard turn up, after last years comatose experience.

One of my neighbours made me a chicken & mushroom pie yesterday with a very slim covering of pastry, there was
so much chicken in it cooked superbly, it must have been a four legged one, covered in Insulin also.

Thanks @rebrascora (Barbara) getting there eventually.

So glad Mr @eggyg feels better @eggyg.

@ColinUK I do the jokes I`m cheesed off now.

Glad everything worked out @Michael12421.

Everything crossed @Kaylz. 

Enjoy your day folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning. Thought Libre had a downward slanted arrow, so I quickly chucked half a dozen jelly beans into my mouth from the bedside table to try to prevent another hypo red mark on my Libre graph.... then looked at it again and realised that it was an horizontal arrow and just my eyes that were slanted and that DP would be kicking in very soon, so promptly spat the remains of the chewed jelly beans back out (Sorry TMI) Shot myself 1.5 units of NR to cover DP plus my Levemir, reduced by another half unit and currently up at 8.7 with an horizontal arrow so hopefully I just kept it in range and it will start dropping again soon. Just as well I didn't swallow those jelly beans! 
Omelette and salad for breakfast which may need a little NR later for the protein. I have adopted a routine of eating breakfast and evening meal one day and late lunch the next, so 2 meals every other day and just one in between and that seems to be enough for me and usually just one of those meals contains carbs. Can't decide if this is why my basal requirement have dropped so dramatically or if it is the weather or both but nice not to have to think about those extra meals.

@Michael12421 No wonder you woke up so low after that trauma and no doubt significantly more exercise than normal looking for her. Hope she is OK and you are feeling better now. So relieved it was resolved happily, but sorry you had so much stress. What a worry animals can be!


----------



## mikeyB

Good Morning everyone

I've not been around much of late, been rather busy with this and that. Woke up today on 5.6, reasonably straight line overnight, so very boring. Finally getting my basal insulin sorted. 

Anyway, this 'ere lockdown is getting to be fun. I've had a few emails from Blackburn Rovers, and despite my techy ignorance as a season ticket holder, I've now got an app on the computer that lets me stream matches live. First one tomorrow, kick off at 3. it's free for season ticket holders, a tenner if you aren't. Can't imagine any casual viewers clogging up the internet, mind.

Still on the techy stuff, I've got a neuro appointment at The Walton Centre in Liverpool on June 25, but I don't have to go there, it's a video appointment, so my full HD camera and microphone can come into play. I've been instructed to be in the virtual waiting room 15 minutes before appointment time. I love the instruction "As this is a video consultation please ensure you are dressed appropriately and bear in mind what can be seen behind you". So no sneaky tricks like a shirt and tie and no breeks.

It shouldn't be any problem, the consultant has all the test results and the examination she did last time I was there, so it's just a follow up appointment to see if I'm dead yet, which would change the diagnosis. And I can have a vape in the virtual waiting room, which is a vicarious bit of fun.

This is the future - it saves me using hospital transport, and using up most of a day. I hope it continues after lockdown. The appointment is at 4.30, which I would have had to change in the real world because of the hours that hospital transport works. Don't much fancy overnighting in Fazakerly, no views. Not like the good old days on the Isle of Mull, when I stayed in the Hilton Garden Inn for Glasgow appointments, wonderful views of the Clyde and right next door to the Finnieston Crane, a reminder of of what that part of the river was like 80 years ago, with that crane loading steam engines on to ships bound for the outer reaches of the Empire.

Have a good day everyone Like Amigo, I'm expecting a Tesco delivery around 4.00pm. That's a priority slot - you can only book a vague time (2-10) but they always ring first thing to tell you when they expect to deliver, bless 'em.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. No bg as four pricks is enough for anyone. I must have blood like sludge and I've not even eaten a MaccyDees. 

Some lol posts on this thread. That washing machine is fandabidoze Kaylz, are you going to sit and watch the first wash? That's what we did with our first washing machine we ever got, it was such a novelty, no more bagwash.  

Good grief Michael never let that dog off the lead again! So glad all's well that ends well. 

I feel all nostalgic now for steam engines.


----------



## Bloden

Vee posh @Kaylz.  Looks like it’s got all sorts of bells n whistles on it. Does it make coffee too?


----------



## eggyg

@Amigo glad you got out for a walk and sorry you had to endure the over the shoulders boulder holders! I’m “ blessed” in the bosom area and mine are always firmly incased, broken knees and black eyes ain’t a good look!  @mikeyB that made me laugh about them reminding you to be dressed appropriately etc. I FaceTime a friend every Saturday and she sits in her bedroom for a bit of peace from hubby, daughter and cat. Last week her hubby wandered in topless oblivious of me being able to see him, it could have been worse, he could have been bottomless too!


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, just - I over slept,a lot


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, 6.3 today

Have a safe day


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> So today is the day, checking the progress and estimate is still 8:20-12:20, driver is on stop 1 and we are stop 4!
> 
> Anyways it's a 6.4 for me this morning
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe  folks
> xx


Fingers crossed, and everything else for you x


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto lol no I wont be watching the first wash, it has to have a cycle done without a load before you use it but cant do a load until tomorrow as no drying space as Bruce will be bringing up a wet load tonight, he'll also need to help us as with my hands the mess they are in from over washing and mum with arthritis in hers we cant get the transit bolts off

@Bloden I wish it could make my coffee! Funnily enough our current kettle came from Curry's too but was RM delivery so  no issues there! 
xx


----------



## Becka

The shielding announcement for England has gone from being "next week," to "very soon," to the "coming weeks."  I think I am just going to have to find a way to explain the things I need to discuss with my G.P. regardless of the situation, as waiting on the government is unsustainable.

I made a graph with my levels from when I started Sitagliptin.  It is a bit crazy (in the evening) and discounting peaks seems to be trending the wrong way in general (in the morning).



The gaps are because on two days I forgot to take a reading, and only realized after eating.

Something in the way the shielding question was [not] answered today makes me think they are going to change the criteria, so that it will only be extended for some people whilst it will end for others.


----------



## KARNAK

@mikeyB I know you will dress appropriately and conduct yourself in a professional manner, but 
have you explained you fart a lot?. Just wondering.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.2


----------



## Lanny

05:03 BS 6.6   Yesterday’s after eating readings were all a bit higher with less insulin at the 90 minutes mark but, came down pretty sharply after 2/3 hours so, I did a LOT of testing as the effect of the AB’s kicked in! Hopping on toes emoji! & a  But I also snoozed a lot too! That reading is after eating & was the best one so far as it's in target range: woke just after midnight alarm had my Levemir & stayed awake; 00:35 BS 8.1 was the real waking figure! I ate breakfast & tested before 03:38 BS 8.7 not much DP as I never got up from my bed & lowered my insulin again: breakfast dose now 34 units Novorapid; I may still need to keep a close eye in case I drop too low!

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Felt awful all day yesterday. Felt weak and really rather light headed. Fluid intake was good and I wasn’t hungry but just didn’t feel right so not a huge shock to see BG levels up quite a bit from the high 4s I’ve become used to to 7.4 this morning. 
Also weight is up a touch from yesterday from 14st 11 to 14st 12. Not sure what’s going on but I still don’t feel right. Woozy head, feel a little nauseas and generally a bit “delicate” so I’m obviously fighting something off. Hopefully it’s nothing serious and it buggers off quickly so I can get back to normal.

On a plus point, for those of you with Amazon Prime anyway, last night I watched 7500 - it’s remarkable. Joseph Gordon-Levitt has taken a few years out to raise his kids and this marks his return to film. He plays a pilot in the middle of a hijacking and it’s intimate and powerful. It’s not an action movie but more a character study. Very theatrical as it’s mainly a two hander in a very confined space but what’s really interesting is the way the director worked with no marks for the actors to hit and allowing the cameras to run for ages whilst the actors improvised scenes. This allows them to become fully realised characters and to really tap into the emotions of the moment. It works. And the costar’s great too. I’m going to watch out again either later today or tomorrow because there’s more to appreciate in the performances than I gleaned from the first watch I’m sure.
Anyway... I’m off to take a couple of paracetamol and ibuprofen and go back to bed I think.  Catch you all later x


----------



## Cookie12

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


At work about to go home, 5.9 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Nice sunny morning  Happy Summer Solstice!  Today will be the longest day of what seems like the longest year 

Hope you are feeling better soon @ColinUK


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  it's a 6.5 for me this morning  with an weekly average of 5.6 so after three weeks of been in the 6's for my weekly average I'm back in the 5's


----------



## ColinUK

And just checked BG again and now it’s 5.0 - checked twice and got the same result. Only difference was the paracetamol and ibuprofen I’d taken earlier so whatever it is I’m confident it’s nothing serious.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.5 for me today,  happy with that!
Iceland delivery today ...

Have a blessed day everyone, 
Snowwy


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this early (for me) morning.  So near.

Glad the levels are behaving @ColinUK and hope the painkillers get to work.
The washing machine looks very sparkly @Kaylz 
Video appointments seem very useful, hope it goes well @mikeyB 

Another grey day so some dyeing today so that I can get weaving a baby blanket next week.


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> 5.3 this early (for me) morning.  So near.
> 
> Glad the levels are behaving @ColinUK and hope the painkillers get to work.
> The washing machine looks very sparkly @Kaylz
> Video appointments seem very useful, hope it goes well @mikeyB
> 
> Another grey day so some dyeing today so that I can get weaving a baby blanket next week.


How many babies does it take to make a whole blanket? Lol


----------



## Flower

Morning all 8.9 today.

I slipped over yesterday walking in the rain and landed on what used to be my good hip. Two kind people helped me up as I was stuck lying on the pavement with my leg in a cast. I’m super achey and black & blue. Pavements, crutches, rain and slippy drain covers do not like me. Diabetes can also leave me alone please!

Snazzy washing machine @Kaylz, any favourite cycles as yet?

I hope you’re all doing ok, stay upright if you possibly can, it’s the best way


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce managed to get the transit bolts off the washing machine so did its first cycle load free last night in prep for todays wash, its so quiet compared to any others we’ve had, I love it! Lol, mum registered it last night too so that’s 1 year labour and 10 years parts cover

Bruce is off to Lidl to do his own and my shopping, hopefully he’ll manage to get everything for the third week in a row! He’s even moodier than usual at the moment though as he’s had toothache for the last couple of weeks

Anyways its a 7 for me, higher than what I’m used to but didn’t sleep great and have a bit of a sore tummy

Have a nice day whatever you are doing and stay safe!

xx


----------



## Kaylz

Flower said:


> Snazzy washing machine @Kaylz, any favourite cycles as yet?


Firstly sorry to hear you've had another slip/trip/fall, your having no luck whatsoever with those atm, I blame those new trainers you purchased! Just rest up and take it easy and I hope you recover/feel better soon!

Not yet it will do its first load of washing later so not sure what mum will be trying out first
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, snap, @SB2015, as you say, so close!
Hope you’re not too black and blue this morning, @Flower, summer is supposed to return this week, so no nasty wet pavements, hopefully.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Pharmacy day today. At least it's a nice day if the queue is long.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning for me.  
Oh, and I can't believe its one (leap) year since I joined this forum community. I now  consider all the regulars on this thread as my extended family. So thank you one and all for providing me with not only support and advice but also hours of fun and laughter.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.9 here.

Aw, ow, ouch @Flower.  Poor you, pesky pavements. Hope your aches and pains shove off asap.

We ventured out for the second day in a row yesterday. I can remember how to drive! Went to our local garden centre and bought a ton of plants. Planning on spending the whole day in the garden, weather-permitting. And, according to the Senedd, in two weeks I can visit my mum...life is goooood.

Hope ev1’s doing ok.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve had a lie in! A very nice 5.8 for me. I swear down that the home grown tatties don’t have any carbs! That’s three times we’ve had them and three times in the fives ( one a HS). Guess what’s for tea tonight?
 Baking day today ( oops, there goes the fives) for our social distanced garden afternoon tea tomorrow for Fathers Day/ Mr Eggy’s 60th. The weather isn’t brilliant. Gazebo anyone? Have a super Saturday everyone, it’s lovely here at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all 8.9 today.
> 
> I slipped over yesterday walking in the rain and landed on what used to be my good hip. Two kind people helped me up as I was stuck lying on the pavement with my leg in a cast. I’m super achey and black & blue. Pavements, crutches, rain and slippy drain covers do not like me. Diabetes can also leave me alone please!
> 
> Snazzy washing machine @Kaylz, any favourite cycles as yet?
> 
> I hope you’re all doing ok, stay upright if you possibly can, it’s the best way


So sorry to hear about your fall @Flower  Gentle {{{HUGS}}} May all your future walks be dry ones!  Hope you are feeling better soon, take care


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all 8.9 today.
> 
> I slipped over yesterday walking in the rain and landed on what used to be my good hip. Two kind people helped me up as I was stuck lying on the pavement with my leg in a cast. I’m super achey and black & blue. Pavements, crutches, rain and slippy drain covers do not like me. Diabetes can also leave me alone please!
> 
> Snazzy washing machine @Kaylz, any favourite cycles as yet?
> 
> I hope you’re all doing ok, stay upright if you possibly can, it’s the best way


I felt bad liking your post, I meant I didn’t like it but you know what I mean. Hope you aren’t too achy for too long. New rubber tips for your crutches required, super dooper slip proof? Take care.


----------



## Flower

Kaylz said:


> I blame those new trainers you purchased!



You're right @Kaylz ! I would have been better off keeping the pink, sparkly Cinderella high heels. That's twice I've hit the ground since wearing those sensible trainers.


----------



## stephknits

A 5.8 from me.  Lovely to see the washing machine finally @Kaylz   going to pick up my new (to me) car today and also do some more decorating.  I love reading about everyone's days on here.  Sorry to hear about the woody with your dog @Michael12421 we lost ours in similar circumstances and got a call at 3 in the morning.  Some lovely people waited with her for half an hour whilst we went to pick her up.


----------



## SueEK

@Flower OMG the pavements in your area do seem to come up and bite you on a regularly basis, do hope you are ok and feeling a little better. 
@Kaylz - machine looks great, so glad it has at long last arrived and performing, what a relief for you and Bruce - PS how is bubbles behaving himself?
6.5 for me today after a difficult day yesterday but with a lovely twist at the end. Was kept busy as am selling things on our local sites, collected some new duvet covers from someone who was selling and one of our neighbours who has dementia had a visit from the local dementia cafe musical team who played for her and lots of us neighbours who joined in with dancing etc, it was lovely and she really enjoyed it.  For some reason I kept crying during the day, not really sure why, possibly because this week is the anniversary of both of my parents passing, my dad 13 years and my mum 27 or maybe because my care (not D) has now been transferred to London and it is just making it all seem ‘big’ in my head. I don’t know just a bit of a low day I think. THEN my son and family come round and we have a takeaway and a couple of drinks (socially distanced of course) who after about an hour gives me a card, my daughter in law makes them, thanking us for what we do for them and with some money inside. He had managed to pull off a great deal and wanted to give us something to celebrate his success. We couldn’t have been more surprised or more proud of him. After a few minutes of telling him we don’t want nor need it we had to give in graciously. What a lovely thing to do but I admit I did cry again but what a lovely feeling hearing such heartfelt words from my son, made me think I’m doing okay!!
Anyhow just wanted to share that with you
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

Flower said:


> You're right @Kaylz ! I would have been better off keeping the pink, sparkly Cinderella high heels. That's twice I've hit the ground since wearing those sensible trainers.


Flower you can have my spare pair


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 5.3 this early (for me) morning.  So near.
> 
> Glad the levels are behaving @ColinUK and hope the painkillers get to work.
> The washing machine looks very sparkly @Kaylz
> Video appointments seem very useful, hope it goes well @mikeyB
> 
> Another grey day so some dyeing today so that I can get weaving a baby blanket next week.


Was a tad confused at first as couldn’t understand why you had to dye your grey hair before you could make blankets. But I’ve reread it a few times and think I get it now!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 05:03 BS 6.6   Yesterday’s after eating readings were all a bit higher with less insulin at the 90 minutes mark but, came down pretty sharply after 2/3 hours so, I did a LOT of testing as the effect of the AB’s kicked in! Hopping on toes emoji! & a  But I also snoozed a lot too! That reading is after eating & was the best one so far as it's in target range: woke just after midnight alarm had my Levemir & stayed awake; 00:35 BS 8.1 was the real waking figure! I ate breakfast & tested before 03:38 BS 8.7 not much DP as I never got up from my bed & lowered my insulin again: breakfast dose now 34 units Novorapid; I may still need to keep a close eye in case I drop too low!
> 
> A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Guess who made the cut in the 9 hole tournament!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @Flower OMG the pavements in your area do seem to come up and bite you on a regularly basis, do hope you are ok and feeling a little better.
> @Kaylz - machine looks great, so glad it has at long last arrived and performing, what a relief for you and Bruce - PS how is bubbles behaving himself?
> 6.5 for me today after a difficult day yesterday but with a lovely twist at the end. Was kept busy as am selling things on our local sites, collected some new duvet covers from someone who was selling and one of our neighbours who has dementia had a visit from the local dementia cafe musical team who played for her and lots of us neighbours who joined in with dancing etc, it was lovely and she really enjoyed it.  For some reason I kept crying during the day, not really sure why, possibly because this week is the anniversary of both of my parents passing, my dad 13 years and my mum 27 or maybe because my care (not D) has now been transferred to London and it is just making it all seem ‘big’ in my head. I don’t know just a bit of a low day I think. THEN my son and family come round and we have a takeaway and a couple of drinks (socially distanced of course) who after about an hour gives me a card, my daughter in law makes them, thanking us for what we do for them and with some money inside. He had managed to pull off a great deal and wanted to give us something to celebrate his success. We couldn’t have been more surprised or more proud of him. After a few minutes of telling him we don’t want nor need it we had to give in graciously. What a lovely thing to do but I admit I did cry again but what a lovely feeling hearing such heartfelt words from my son, made me think I’m doing okay!!
> Anyhow just wanted to share that with you
> Have a good day everyone x


I know what you mean about being tearful, I’m a bit like that at the moment. I’m stressed about this afternoon tea tomorrow incase it pours  down, do I send them home or do I allow them in the house? I’m so looking forward to seeing them all but also don’t want them to come. Does that make sense? It’s also the 30th anniversary of my mum’s passing on Monday. She died on Mr Eggy’s 30th birthday so his birthday is always bitter sweet and of course he’s 60 on Monday and we need it to be special not only because of the present situation but because of his health. I’m so over 2020 now. I just want it all to disappear. You’re not alone Sue in your feelings. Everything is just exacerbated at this time. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz - machine looks great, so glad it has at long last arrived and performing, what a relief for you and Bruce - PS how is bubbles behaving himself?


it does doesn't it, just glad I wont be making more lengthy phone calls to them, thankfully the number was covered by my monthly minutes allowance though or they would've been getting the bill for that! He's being  a royal pest as usual, he's ruined the living room door and my mums bedroom door with clawing at them and he just generally gets on my nerves with how bad behaved he is, would just like a little bit of peace from him if I'm perfectly honest xx


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Was a tad confused at first as couldn’t understand why you had to dye your grey hair before you could make blankets. But I’ve reread it a few times and think I get it now!


Now that I have read it again I can see the confusion.

We saw the newborn yesterday at a distance (I so wanted a hug)
I have designed a blanket in which the weave pattern will spell her name in morse code.
Inevitably I don’t have quite enough of the right colour yarn.  
It is always a surprise when I dye yarn to see what colour it actually comes out.

The grey hair will remain!


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> I know what you mean about being tearful, I’m a bit like that at the moment. I’m stressed about this afternoon tea tomorrow incase it pours  down, do I send them home or do I allow them in the house? I’m so looking forward to seeing them all but also don’t want them to come. Does that make sense? It’s also the 30th anniversary of my mum’s passing on Monday. She died on Mr Eggy’s 30th birthday so his birthday is always bitter sweet and of course he’s 60 on Monday and we need it to be special not only because of the present situation but because of his health. I’m so over 2020 now. I just want it all to disappear. You’re not alone Sue in your feelings. Everything is just exacerbated at this time. Xx


Thanks eggyg and you are quite right, nothing seems normal even though we have been living it for a few months now. I really hope the weather holds out for you tomorrow, we put up a gazebo last time the weather was rubbish and we all had blankets on our laps but we still have a nice time.  Anniversaries of our loved ones passing is hard at the best if times and these certainly aren’t the best of times so I hope all goes well and you enjoy yourselves xx


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Now that I have read it again I can see the confusion.
> 
> We saw the newborn yesterday at a distance (I so wanted a hug)
> I have designed a blanket in which the weave pattern will spell her name in morse code.
> Inevitably I don’t have quite enough of the right colour yarn.
> It is always a surprise when I dye yarn to see what colour it actually comes out.
> 
> The grey hair will remain!


I am having my hair done next weekend by my DIL. She is back hairdressing the week after and says she could do with the practice after not cutting, colouring for 4 months, I am more than happy to be her ‘guinea pig’. Goodbye grey - hello gorgeous lol x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> it does doesn't it, just glad I wont be making more lengthy phone calls to them, thankfully the number was covered by my monthly minutes allowance though or they would've been getting the bill for that! He's being  a royal pest as usual, he's ruined the living room door and my mums bedroom door with clawing at them and he just generally gets on my nerves with how bad behaved he is, would just like a little bit of peace from him if I'm perfectly honest xx


What can I say, you cannot control a cat, no way, no how, they are a complete law unto themselves and they know it grrrr!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I know what you mean about being tearful, I’m a bit like that at the moment. I’m stressed about this afternoon tea tomorrow incase it pours  down, do I send them home or do I allow them in the house? I’m so looking forward to seeing them all but also don’t want them to come. Does that make sense? It’s also the 30th anniversary of my mum’s passing on Monday. She died on Mr Eggy’s 30th birthday so his birthday is always bitter sweet and of course he’s 60 on Monday and we need it to be special not only because of the present situation but because of his health. I’m so over 2020 now. I just want it all to disappear. You’re not alone Sue in your feelings. Everything is just exacerbated at this time. Xx



I shall cross everything and hope for good weather for your tea party.

Friends got a gazebo outside their bifold doors for their family tea, and that worked well.
They decided their garden room as an extension of the garden if needed. 
The photos will look very strange in years ahead, as each family group is sat apart to welcome the newborn.  A weird life at present, and yes a tearful one at times @SueEK . You are not alone at all.


----------



## Becka

I got a Morrisons delivery slot!  They are the only supermarket not to give me priority access, but it is not until July 10th so it only feels like a dream right now.  And Asda have changed their priority system, replacing it with a priority delivery pass.  The main difference is that under the old method they waived the fee and minimum order value for shielding people, and now have started charging.  Although it does seem to have made slots available, as they used to be very difficult to find.

To an extent I do not mind paying a delivery fee, although it kind-of feels like I am being penalized for not being about to go out.  However as I live alone alone I do resent the £40 minimum order (£60 with Waitrose) still being applied.  To be fair, Tesco (and now Asda), will deliver below it for a fee.  But that definitely feels like being punished for not having to feed a family.

I was 11.6 this morning, which is not the best condition to be thinking of shopping.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Morning all 8.9 today.
> 
> I slipped over yesterday walking in the rain and landed on what used to be my good hip. Two kind people helped me up as I was stuck lying on the pavement with my leg in a cast. I’m super achey and black & blue. Pavements, crutches, rain and slippy drain covers do not like me. Diabetes can also leave me alone please!
> 
> Snazzy washing machine @Kaylz, any favourite cycles as yet?
> 
> I hope you’re all doing ok, stay upright if you possibly can, it’s the best way



Your pavements and kerbs are really out to get you.
I hope you recover soon from those bruises.  (Arnica?)


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> I am having my hair done next weekend by my DIL. She is back hairdressing the week after and says she could do with the practice after not cutting, colouring for 4 months, I am more than happy to be her ‘guinea pig’. Goodbye grey - hello gorgeous lol x


Post pics - before and after!


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me this morning and I am extremely happy with that. 
I took a bit of a nose dive mentally last night and my BG headed north and I couldn't get my head around how much insulin to use (both correction and basal with things being a bit haywire in that dept recently) and I got really agitated and just wanted my own space, so I headed home (I normally sleep at my partner's house) and downed a glass of rum and coke and spent some time here on the forum and that helped get my head back into the right place, so thanks for that everyone!

@Flower So very sorry to hear you took another tumble. Ouch! Maybe you should ditch the crutches and go out in a Zorb.... it would help with social distancing too!  Either that or pack the sides of your trousers with pillows! Hope you are not in too much pain and have a good supply of medication to take the edge off it. 
I love the image of you going out in sparkly pink heels and crutches.... do you have a suitably short skirt and tight top and fake tan of course, to go with them?  If not, probably best give it a miss. I have a good friend who was able to pull that look off with a pot on after being kicked by a horse and actually hooked her husband that way!


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Post pics - before and after!


Haha, it won’t be pretty before that’s for sure


----------



## Hazel

Good morning, just.

5.4 today

Have a safe weekend


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
7.9 for me and another 3lbs off.
ColinUK and Flower. Sending Hugs.
Eggyg Got everything crossed for good weather for your part of the country tomorrow.
Kaylz Happy Washing
Pantry nearly finished just painting to do.
Best Wishes


----------



## Gruers

Its a 6.1 for me today
have a great day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> What can I say, you cannot control a cat, no way, no how, they are a complete law unto themselves and they know it grrrr!


I've had 4 other cats throughout my life, they were pretty well trained/controlled to our way of living, the only cats as horrid as Bubbles are feral, I'm fed up being scared to try and get out the living room in case I get attacked, I have never been scared at animals let alone cats but I am scared of him xx


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 15 something this morning but I thought it might be because it was a tiny pinprick of blood so did it again and got 8.3 which is terrible but better. 

Kaylz that is one naughty cat! I get clawed by my cat Binky (named after Death's horse) but it's not her fault, she has lethal claws and doesn't seem to know how to retract. I need to learn how to cut them or something.

Re 1980s being the greatest which I still think so but we're watching a 'Corner Shop' rerun and I'd forgotten about Mrs Thatcher and no jobs!  I've conveniently blanked all that. I just remember the music, the wedding and all the good stuff.

Went Sale yesterday doing son's shop, he's still on lock-down and it's like the virus never happened. Most shops and cafe's open, even Scope charity shop! The only time you can tell it's a pandemic is having to queue at Wilko's and Tesco. Social distancing up the swanee that's for sure. Some people are still wearing masks and you have to wear one on the bus. People are having LOUD garden parties late into the night and there was a rave with murders etc just round the corner with a massive clean-up having to be done by Trafford Council. Crazy. Stay safe all.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Kaylz that is one naughty cat! I get clawed by my cat Binky (named after Death's horse) but it's not her fault, she has lethal claws and doesn't seem to know how to retract. I need to learn how to cut them or something.


Ditto he's an absolute nightmare and has put me off cats! have you had her at the vets? Maybe she cant actually retract them, we had to cut our last females xx


----------



## Brando77

Red Raw - 6.4.


----------



## rebrascora

Brando77 said:


> Red Raw - 6.4.


Haven't seen you around these here parts for a while Brando.... Hope you are well? What have you been up to?.... Something exciting I hope!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I've had 4 other cats throughout my life, they were pretty well trained/controlled to our way of living, the only cats as horrid as Bubbles are feral, I'm fed up being scared to try and get out the living room in case I get attacked, I have never been scared at animals let alone cats but I am scared of him xx


I had always had cats but our last one, Arnie, beautiful though he was, was a nightmare, he would rip you to shreds. He came from a very bad home but we had him 13 years and still never really relaxed around us, always in his guard and ready to pounce. There was nothing we could do except show him love x


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Ditto he's an absolute nightmare and has put me off cats! have you had her at the vets? Maybe she cant actually retract them, we had to cut our last females xx


I’ve always had to trim my cats claws as they’ve been indoor cats. Jasper it wasn’t any issue at all as he’d purr loudly and drift off as I did them all in one go. On the opposite end of the scale I can only trim one of Peluche‘s claws at a time and it takes ages. And bribery. Usually tuna and catnip lol


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I’ve always had to trim my cats claws as they’ve been indoor cats. Jasper it wasn’t any issue at all as he’d purr loudly and drift off as I did them all in one go. On the opposite end of the scale I can only trim one of Peluche‘s claws at a time and it takes ages. And bribery. Usually tuna and catnip lol


2 of ours were completely indoor cats and neither of them needed their claws cut as they looked after them themselves by chewing the sheaths off and using the cat scratching post, Bobo (the one who's claws we had to cut) was only an indoor cat after she came to us, we took her in from my mums BF at the time ex wife, she was riddled with worms and fleas, it was absolutely disgusting and such a shame but she had many happy healthy years after she came to us, I'd hold her loosely while mum cut them and she'd growl but never carried anything out so was pointless! lolxx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 8.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.3 this morning, so near and yet so far...
Well trapped nerve in back improving but no 5 mile run today as I think it might 'jigger' things about too much.
I *have* got a grandson 'garden' visit this afternoon for fathers day and just received a lovely 'audible' gift from daughter via email.
Now I can read myself a story instead of reading our grandson one!

Longest day today...
Have blessed Sunday everyone,
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 this morning. Feeling much better today too


----------



## Baz.

Wow  My reading today is 10.8  (did two fingers  one 10.8  and one 10.9 I go the lower )    the only different thing i had last night was Pineapple oops


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> 5.2 this morning. Feeling much better today too


Congratulations on the House Special Colin! Glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Baz.

ColinUK said:


> 5.2 this morning. Feeling much better today too


Well done on the house Special


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today  Looks like I had a short dip into the red overnight, which might have prompted a bit of a liver dump  Wet, windy and dull outside this morning, I suspect my ambition to fill my garden waste bin may be thwarted


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this wet and windy Fathers Day. A very nice round 6 for me after an unexpected boozy afternoon/ early evening. We had garden visitors yesterday and it was lovely, but attempting to remember and then make a Spanish fish stew for tea after half a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc wasn’t easy but I did it and it was lovely. Fairly low carb too, apart from the homemade ciabatta.  I’m trying not to worry about this afternoon’s tea party, if we have to do “ what’s right for my family” (Dominic Cummings. May 2020). We will. Victoria sponges baked and ready to be filled with jam and cream. Quiche and sausage rolls made. Just the scones to bake, and I suppose I might have to run a hoover through the house! Have a lovely day whatever the weather.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.2 this morning. Feeling much better today too


Well done on the HS.


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Northerner , 7.1 today.
I blame the popcorn snack last night for which I forgot to Bolus.

Well done @ColinUK on HS
Fingers crossed for this afternoon @eggyg


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Congrats on the HS @ColinUK 

Well it's absolutely bucketing it down here, have text my dad wishing him a happy fathers day and apologising for a lack of card and present, obviously haven't left the house in weeks as I'm absolutely petrified so haven't been able to get a card and couldn't afford a gift after the washing machine 

Anyways its a 6.1 for me

Have a nice day and stay safe everyone
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 here.

Whatta day! It’s raining chaps and gals here. I think it’s trousers not shorts for the walk this morning.

Hope the festivities go well @eggyg.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @ColinUK  on the house special.  

5.8 for me this morning. 

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Not raining at the moment here but looks very soggy outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stephknits

A 4.8 for me,congrats @ColinUK for the HS.
We have garden visitors of the human kind coming later today, so am making chocolate brownie this morning.  Another friend is coming to do a dog walk and I need to get some more decorating done.  Feels almost busy.  
Hoping for wondrous weather for you @eggyg.


----------



## Gruers

morning all, it’s 7.4 this morning after 11 last night after a Chinese meal, I’ll have to cut down today and get back on track
its pouring here So no cycling today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, had to jelly baby at 2am, probably had one arm and leg too much.
Weather has cleared up, fingers crossed, daughter is coming round for lunch, and if it rains, she will have to stay outside while son can come inside because we are 'Bubbled' with him!


----------



## Hazel

Morning all

A rather disappointing 7.3 - oops

Must do better


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUKwelll done on the HS - I’m still waiting
@Baz. - pineapple doesn’t like you me thinks!
@eggyg - hope the weather up there is better than down here and that you enjoy your day. Have a few wines and all will be just lovely lol x
Happy Fathers Day to all the dads and step dads out there. Got a card for my hubby from our dog that as you know is muzzled when she goes out, I thought it was funny.

7.2 today, supposed to have been meeting up with son and daughter and fa,ilies for a picnic at Bramber castle that is not a castle, not even a ruin really but that won’t be happening, been bucketing here for hours.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Congratulations on your HS ColinUK.
Fingers still crossed for you Eggyg.
7.6 for me.  Wishing everyone well.


----------



## Stitch147

A miserable 9.5 for me on this miserable drizzly morning.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it's a 5.1 and the sun is out for now but big clouds are gathering.

Nice HS work @ColinUK 

Have a good day if you can. I will be sitting still putting arnica gel on my black and blue leg


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @ColinUK 

09:05 BS 7.9 Umm! So, so smile!

It was getting a bit stormy towards the afternoon yesterday & last night the wind & rain was really lashing at the windows! That means covering my ears at the noise: rather apt as that emoji is based on “The Scream” by Edvard Munch: one interpretation of which is that it’s someone hearing a scream; hence covering the ears with the hands! There’s no “Interesting” emoji so, this is the closest one? or, this one?

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Have a lazy easy Sunday folks! And Happy Fathers Day for all the dads out there!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Congrats on the HS @ColinUK
> 
> Well it's absolutely bucketing it down here, have text my dad wishing him a happy fathers day and apologising for a lack of card and present, obviously haven't left the house in weeks as I'm absolutely petrified so haven't been able to get a card and couldn't afford a gift after the washing machine
> 
> Anyways its a 6.1 for me
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe everyone
> xx


I’ve been using Moonpig to send cards during lockdown. If you register you will get discount codes emailed to you that are regularly 30/40/50% off and I think it’s every fifth card is free.


----------



## rebrascora

Baz. said:


> Wow  My reading today is 10.8  (did two fingers  one 10.8  and one 10.9 I go the lower )    the only different thing i had last night was Pineapple oops


For a moment there I thought you meant you were giving the Diabetes Fairy the reversed V sign, when you said you did 2 fingers!


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning despite yet another night time basal reduction and a steady decline through the night. 

I experimented with fasting yesterday ie I didn't have any breakfast, lunch or dinner and the less you eat, the less basal you need. Had to keep topping up with a jelly baby here and a prune there and half a square of dark choc with a spoon of peanut butter.... ended up being more of a minimal grazing day to keep my BG in range. Not sure I want to do that every day but weird how I no longer feel hungry when I used to want to eat for England! I have reduced my daytime basal by another unit today but still had a bolus for DP this morning. Will break my fast with an omelette and salad for brunch soon! 

Hope all the father's here have a great Day at least talking with their loved ones. I miss mine!

@ColinUK Many congratulations on your HS.... you are starting to look like a contender for the championship too! Pleased you are feeling better. Has the weight gone down again too?

@eggyg I am sure it will be a fab day regardless of the weather because you have put a lot of love and effort into it. Unlike Dominic Cummings who has countless enemies looking to stick the knife in, we won't tell if you stretch the rules on compassionate grounds! Have a lovely day!


----------



## Baz.

rebrascora said:


> For a moment there I thought you meant you were giving the Diabetes Fairy the reversed V sign, when you said you did 2 fingers!


done again about 15mins ago and now 14.5 so gone up and i only had 4 slices of toast this morning about 7.30   LOL


----------



## Becka

ColinUK said:


> I’ve been using Moonpig to send cards during lockdown



I did that for my nephew's birthday, but I never received any emails from them about Father's Day so I had no idea about it until Friday.  Which was too late to do anything online, and I cannot go out.  Hmph.

Today I was 9.3, which is a tad better that last Sunday's 16.3.


----------



## rebrascora

Baz. said:


> done again about 15mins ago and now 14.5 so gone up and i only had 4 slices of toast this morning about 7.30   LOL



I assume you are joking about the toast Baz?
Seriously, how much pineapple did you have? I wonder if you are coming down with something? How do you feel?
Take it very easy today.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I’ve been using Moonpig to send cards during lockdown. If you register you will get discount codes emailed to you that are regularly 30/40/50% off and I think it’s every fifth card is free.


I'm aware and have an account but over the years gotten fed up putting the effort in for it not to be appreciated xx


----------



## Gruers

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special Colin! Glad to hear you are feeling better


What’s a House Special?


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> What’s a House Special?



An House Special or HS is 5.2 and is considered the optimum fasting reading to wake up on... In reality it is just a bit of fun that gives us a target to aim for and something to celebrate if/when we hit it (even by chance!) and some people are definitely much better marksmen than others of us.....I think I have managed 2 HS in the past year and a half.... even by law of averages, that is poor I believe!  
Last year we nearly had to rename it an Hazel Special because she so consistently got 5.2 as her morning fasting reading.
This year, so far I think Dez is leading the field, but Martin (@Anitram) was pushing him until he disappeared a few weeks ago .... Hope all is well with you Martin??

Anyway, hope that explains it a bit


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> An House Special or HS is 5.2 and is considered the optimum fasting reading to wake up on... In reality it is just a bit of fun that gives us a target to aim for and something to celebrate if/when we hit it (even by chance!) and some people are definitely much better marksmen than others of us.....I think I have managed 2 HS in the past year and a half.... even by law of averages, that is poor I believe!
> Last year we nearly had to rename it an Hazel Special because she so consistently got 5.2 as her morning fasting reading.
> This year, so far I think Dez is leading the field, but Martin (@Anitram) was pushing him until he disappeared a few weeks ago .... Hope all is well with you Martin??
> 
> Anyway, hope that explains it a bit


Couldn't have described it better  I would add that it was first named by member @KookyCat (who also has an aversion to any reading that is a whole number   )


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all a 6.2 for me today which isn’t to bad after a Roast chicken and many roast potatoes and flapjack (not together!) for tea last night. 

It’s a cool and wet proper Summers Day! here 

Enjoy the garden party @eggyg

congrats on House Special @ColinUK

Hows the washing machine @Kaylz?

Sunday papers and TV today. Relaxing before tomorrow and our move to more “real” lessons (recorded and uploaded) bit odd presenting power points and talking over them like in a lesson. It the proper live session with potentially 120 students to live mark questions that’s freaking me out!!! Can you imagine the noise to start with ?! Sure it’ll be great fun.
Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Hows the washing machine @Kaylz?


Absolutely fantastic thanks, just done its second load lol xx


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> An House Special or HS is 5.2 and is considered the optimum fasting reading to wake up on... In reality it is just a bit of fun that gives us a target to aim for and something to celebrate if/when we hit it (even by chance!) and some people are definitely much better marksmen than others of us.....I think I have managed 2 HS in the past year and a half.... even by law of averages, that is poor I believe!
> Last year we nearly had to rename it an Hazel Special because she so consistently got 5.2 as her morning fasting reading.
> This year, so far I think Dez is leading the field, but Martin (@Anitram) was pushing him until he disappeared a few weeks ago .... Hope all is well with you Martin??
> 
> Anyway, hope that explains it a bit


Great thanks, I’ve never had one so something to aim for


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> An House Special or HS is 5.2 and is considered the optimum fasting reading to wake up on... In reality it is just a bit of fun that gives us a target to aim for and something to celebrate if/when we hit it (even by chance!) and some people are definitely much better marksmen than others of us.....I think I have managed 2 HS in the past year and a half.... even by law of averages, that is poor I believe!
> Last year we nearly had to rename it an Hazel Special because she so consistently got 5.2 as her morning fasting reading.
> This year, so far I think Dez is leading the field, but Martin (@Anitram) was pushing him until he disappeared a few weeks ago .... Hope all is well with you Martin??
> 
> Anyway, hope that explains it a bit


That’s great thank you, I’ve never had one so that’s a challenge


----------



## Baz.

rebrascora said:


> I assume you are joking about the toast Baz?
> Seriously, how much pineapple did you have? I wonder if you are coming down with something? How do you feel?
> Take it very easy today.


It was about 2 or 3  rings not a load


----------



## Lanny

03:36 BS 5.3 Argh! SO close! But, it’s not waking anyway & I’m actually in the midst of treating a hypo that caught me by surprise! Timesulin cap at 3 hours & 12 minutes when I took that reading & now at 3 hours 22 minutes, right now as I type, with just over 30 minutes of active insulin left! 

Actually been awake since 21/06/20 18:54 BS 7.6 Obviously my sleeping pattern is off again! The AB’s are definitely having an effect that’s good & bad: good that my insulin requirements are coming back down so, must be getting better but, actually don’t really notice a big difference; bad that taking them always makes me feel more tired & actually slept just before midday yesterday until almost 7pm! Had my midday Levemir & meds a bit early as I was fighting a losing battle against sleep: just set alarm for 19:00 to take the 2nd AB on time before nodding off; woke anyway just before that alarm! My last meal was about half past midnight & I tested just over 2 hours after & surprised to see 22/06/20 02:31 BS 3.9. Didn’t feel anything & had 1 jelly baby & half an oatcake. But, it was about 10 minutes later that I started to feel hypo, racing heart & headache, & it took a while to stop. Then, I tested about an hour after 03:24 BS 4.7 still a bit low with active insulin onboard so, had a lovely but, sweet cup of tea with loads of milk & a good 1tsp of honey & tested again about 15 minutes later with the above reading 03:36 BS 5.3. I’m pretty sure that my BS will be steady ish now with only about 15 minutes, now as I type, of active insulin left! Phew! Wiping brow in relief emoji! I only had 20 units of Novorapid with my 2nd meal of the day & it was a good thing I tested: I’ve reduced my Novorapid doses a LOT in basically 1 day, 24 hours, & I still went hypo! So, I must be getting better but, I don’t really FEEL there’s much improvement!

Anyways, a VERY early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s the start of a new week! May you all have Sunshine on the Inside & the outside!

Edited to add:- Took me so long long to post that it’s almost 4 hours, just 6 minutes shy of it, 04:14 BS 5.7 Held pretty steady & active insulin is more or less over now! So, you can put your minds at rest if you were worried?


----------



## Gruers

T


Lanny said:


> 03:36 BS 5.3 Argh! SO close! But, it’s not waking anyway & I’m actually in the midst of treating a hypo that caught me by surprise! Timesulin cap at 3 hours & 12 minutes when I took that reading & now at 3 hours 22 minutes, right now as I type, with just over 30 minutes of active insulin left!
> 
> Actually been awake since 21/06/20 18:54 BS 7.6 Obviously my sleeping pattern is off again! The AB’s are definitely having an effect that’s good & bad: good that my insulin requirements are coming back down so, must be getting better but, actually don’t really notice a big difference; bad that taking them always makes me feel more tired & actually slept just before midday yesterday until almost 7pm! Had my midday Levemir & meds a bit early as I was fighting a losing battle against sleep: just set alarm for 19:00 to take the 2nd AB on time before nodding off; woke anyway just before that alarm! My last meal was about half past midnight & I tested just over 2 hours after & surprised to see 22/06/20 02:31 BS 3.9. Didn’t feel anything & had 1 jelly baby & half an oatcake. But, it was about 10 minutes later that I started to feel hypo, racing heart & headache, & it took a while to stop. Then, I tested about an hour after 03:24 BS 4.7 still a bit low with active insulin onboard so, had a lovely but, sweet cup of tea with loads of milk & a good 1tsp of honey & tested again about 15 minutes later with the above reading 03:36 BS 5.3. I’m pretty sure that my BS will be steady ish now with only about 15 minutes, now as I type, of active insulin left! Phew! Wiping brow in relief emoji! I only had 20 units of Novorapid with my 2nd meal of the day & it was a good thing I tested: I’ve reduced my Novorapid doses a LOT in basically 1 day, 24 hours, & I still went hypo! So, I must be getting better but, I don’t really FEEL there’s much improvement!
> 
> Anyways, a VERY early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s the start of a new week! May you all have Sunshine on the Inside & the outside!
> 
> Edited to add:- Took me so long long to post that it’s almost 4 hours, just 6 minutes shy of it, 04:14 BS 5.7 Held pretty steady & active insulin is more or less over now! So, you can put your minds at rest if you were worried?


Take care @Lanny you appear to be going through a difficult time, have a great day in the sunshine


----------



## Gruers

It’s a very happy 5:6 today I’m not often in the 5’s


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 this morning. 
And I finished 54th in my first tournament so I’m very happy with that! Likely going to enter another one this week which is a 9 hole qualifier and then two rounds of 18 each so it’s a huge step up from the last one which was only a 9 hole tournament but I learnt lots and had a giggle.

Been awake since about 4am this morning so may wander/trek to Parliament Hill (which is about an hour and a half walk away) and get some fresh air on the Heath for a while. Although I’m also tempted to head south down to B&Q and see what plants they have in stock as I could do with a few more bits for the balcony.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 for me this morning.
Well done @ColinUK on your golf result!
Muscle pain in my back is easing and so so exercise is called for shortly, but not before tea duties!
Had a fun day as recipient on Fathers Day which involved normally 'risky' food but I had made allowances in carbs early on in case things were brought round... they were!
Amazingly didn't affect my BS so that was a joy!

Have a great day everyone,
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  it's a 5.3 from me today  so close to the HS  but try again tomorrow


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here with a 3.3 grr

A huge group of very noisy crows have moved in to the tree at the side of my house. I can see their beady eyes laughing at me  No need for an alarm clock.

I hope you’re doing ok out there.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 2.7


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning. 2.7


That’s not good Michael. But you know that already.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here...who brought custard creams into the house?

The window fitters are coming today to fit 7 new windows. Bloden’ll be all over them like a cheap suit and Gwen’ll spend the day barking and growling at them. I just hope it doesn’t rain and that I remember not to invade their two-metre space!

Keep on getting better @Lanny.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes it's very strange, I had a substantial dinner, adequate NR and I don't feel at all woozy this morning. I have had some breakfast though. Perhaps it was the 12 hours sleep.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, no reading today, trying to save on strips. Sooo hot already here today. Off to work shortly and won’t post tomorrow as off to a London again for my MRI. Take good care everyone and make sure you wear your sub lotion if going outside. X


----------



## Lanny

@SueEK good luck with your MRI tomorrow!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me. 

Braving hospital this morning to visit the vampires. Face covering at the ready.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Just in the fives with a 5.9 considering what was on the menu yesterday. The garden tea party went really, really well, in between showers, but it was actually the wind that sent us scuttling into the house. As Mr Eggy said, we were applying the Cummings’ variant to current guidelines! It’s the first time we’ve all been together for six months! There’s always been someone at work or on a trip or lambing etc etc, or a pandemic! So it was so good to have all 12 of us there.  We have a big garden so split them in half!  It’s his 60th birthday today and it’s just going to be a quiet one after yesterday’s excitement. We can’t cope with too much excitement these days, so a nice homemade monkfish Madras, á la Rick Stein, for tea and a bottle of fizz it is. Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Managed a socially distanced Father’s day in the garden, with both kids here. First time they’d seen each other since Mother’s day back in March.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Been busy searching the net looking for something that Bruce asked me to seek out so that's why I'm late

5.9 after a very odd day yesterday so will be keeping a close eye on things for the next few days

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 
Miserable wet morning here so far.

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Lanny The feeling of improvement will come!
@ColinUK  Hope you enjoyed your week
@Snowwy  Glad your back pain easing
@Michael12421  Take care
@SueEK Will be thinking of you tomorrow
@eggyg So glad it all went well
8.6 for me this morning.  Paint dry in new Pantry so had a lovely time setting it up.
Best Wishes to all


----------



## Snoopyj

@ColinUK Drr sorry meant walk


----------



## Hazel

Morning all

8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.

Anyway people  stay safe


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hazel said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.
> 
> Anyway people  stay safe



Oh no!!

Hope you are feeling better soon. Be gentle with yourself - any idea what caused it?


----------



## stephknits

Hazel said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.
> 
> Anyway people  stay safe


So sorry to hear this, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Snoopyj

Hazel said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.
> 
> Anyway people  stay safe


Oh Hazel. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## stephknits

A 6.6 for me this morning.  Good luck tomorrow @SueEK. Glad the party went well @eggyg and a lovely photo!
Blue skies here in sunny Suffolk.  But Monday again so back to school again sadly.  Am really hoping the girls can start back in September as they are beginning to have had enough.  One of the Muppet chickens has begun to lay very cute eggs, so am looking forward to having those.  
Take care all and happy Monday


----------



## Hazel

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon. Be gentle with yourself - any idea what caused it?



Thanks Mike

No idea, I did not eat much at all yesterday, as I really did not feel 100%.
But I noticed, I brought up pills I took yesterday and and Saturday.     A day of no food won't do me any harm, but I can't even keep down water at the moment.    If the same tomorrow, I will call the GP


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 on a fairly decent day, only 22.C at the moment.

On the phone to DSN after this post its hypo season, decorator is here hopefully finish off today,
turned up Saturday to finish off told him to sod off it was birthday time, he gets paid anyway so suited both of us.

Take it easy @Lanny got my eye on you.

Glad your weekend went well @eggyg happy 60th Mr @eggyg.

Safe journey @SueEK, hope the scan is not too claustrophobic? xx

Oh Hazel so sorry to hear you are unwell, your BGL is definitely higher today. {{{HUGS}}}

How's your black & blue bits @Flower? apart from your foot. xx

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Becka

I absent-mindedly barely ate anything yesterday daytime, and was rewarded with a 5.9 for my evening fasting reading.  So in the evening I ate a small plate, literally eight inches, with a small portion of rice and tofu and vegetables in sauce.  I felt very full after just that.

This morning I am at 12.1.  That is more than double!


----------



## Robin

Hazel said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.
> 
> Anyway people  stay safe


A 'like' for your post seems inappropriate, so I didn’t! I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Teesee

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Hi there, 
Mine was 8.3 (which was higher than after my evening meal, which was 7.8)

I’m quite new to all this but have been finding that is happening quite a lot.  Would be so grateful if you can tell me why my BG has raised with almost 12 hours of nothing to eat???
(NB.  I don’t sleep well and have been awake well into wee small hours, then had approx 7 hrs broken sleep).


----------



## rebrascora

Well, a very disappointing 9.1 for me this morning and sadly the first overnight straight line I have had on my Libre.... would have much preferred a straight line under 7! That has really knackered my Libre stats! 
Thought I had done everything right. Had a lovely early evening meal of sirloin steak with broccoli cheese, aubergine, brussel sprouts and sweet potato. My pre meal reading was a nice 5.2 and shot myself 4 units of NR which should easily have covered the sweet potato and was rather thinking I might need a small biscuit afterwards to keep me in range... Fat chance!! Prebolussed a little too soon so dropped to 3,7 before the food hit my system and BG started to rise but didn't need any hypo treatment. 2 hours later I was 6.1 and thinking I had done well but half an hour after that it was 8.7 and rising... Gave myself 1 unit correction but continued to slowly rise. Went out and got some exercise at 10pm but still high. Took another correction at 1.30am when I went to bed as it was up to 9.7 and woke up on 9.1..... not sure where my body got all the glucose from.... I am guessing it was probably the protein from the steak at that 2.5hr point.  I didn't even eat all the sweet potato I put on my plate! Very disappointing result from an otherwise really enjoyable "treat" meal.... we only have steak a few times a year and it was beautifully marbled.... a Lidl special.

@Michael12421 Sorry to see you with another low number. Hope you are back in range now and no more doggy worries. Does she seem OK after her walk about? Did you have a busy day yesterday that might have been responsible or was it particularly hot?

@Hazel So sorry to read that you are ill. That sounds really nasty. Hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon.

@eggyg Delighted that you all had such a lovely time and wishing Mr Eggyg a very happy birthday today. 

@Baz nice to see a better reading today.... I am thinking perhaps you had some pineapple juice residue on your test finger yesterday and that was why you got high readings! That's what I would blame anyway!

@ColinUK Another great reading and congrats on the golf! Can we have a photo of the balcony with all your lovely plants?


----------



## rebrascora

Teesee said:


> Hi there,
> Mine was 8.3 (which was higher than after my evening meal, which was 7.8)
> 
> I’m quite new to all this but have been finding that is happening quite a lot.  Would be so grateful if you can tell me why my BG has raised with almost 12 hours of nothing to eat???
> (NB.  I don’t sleep well and have been awake well into wee small hours, then had approx 7 hrs broken sleep).



It is something called Dawn Phenomenon. The liver trickles out a steady supply of glucose through the night to keep your vital organs going but as morning approaches it chucks out a bit more to give you energy to start the day. It is thought to date back to prehistoric days when we didn't have cupboards and fridges and needed to go out and forage or hunt for food.


----------



## Northerner

Teesee said:


> Hi there,
> Mine was 8.3 (which was higher than after my evening meal, which was 7.8)
> 
> I’m quite new to all this but have been finding that is happening quite a lot.  Would be so grateful if you can tell me why my BG has raised with almost 12 hours of nothing to eat???
> (NB.  I don’t sleep well and have been awake well into wee small hours, then had approx 7 hrs broken sleep).


The problem lies in the fact that your blood glucose levels aren't just raised by the food you eat, it is also raised by the release of glucose that is stored in your liver - stored precisely so that all of your body's functions like heart, lungs, digestive system, and brain can continue to function when you are not eating. If you haven't eaten for a long time the liver can try to compensate by releasing more glucose than it normally would, thus raising your levels. Normally, eating something will 'dial down' this release as your liver will no longer think you are in starvation mode 

The release of liver glucose happens on a daily/nightly cycle (you may have heard of the 'Circadian Rhythm'), and often it will start to ramp up the release as you begin to wake in the mornings to give you energy to start your day. Unfortunately, when you have diabetes this can result in your levels climbing, a situation known as Dawn Phenomenon


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora I didn't have a particularly strenuous day yesterday, Sunday so no shops open. Just a 3.5 km walk with the dogs. It is very hot at the moment and temperature is soaring.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK Another great reading and congrats on the golf! Can we have a photo of the balcony with all your lovely plants?


I first read that as 'lovely pants'


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> I first read that as 'lovely pants'



They would be the pink sparkly ones that go with the high heels.


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> They would be the pink sparkly ones that go with the high heels.


And the mask.


----------



## Lynseyshields

7.9 this morning for me, which is the highest fasting I've had for a few months :/


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Just in the fives with a 5.9 considering what was on the menu yesterday. The garden tea party went really, really well, in between showers, but it was actually the wind that sent us scuttling into the house. As Mr Eggy said, we were applying the Cummings’ variant to current guidelines! It’s the first time we’ve all been together for six months! There’s always been someone at work or on a trip or lambing etc etc, or a pandemic! So it was so good to have all 12 of us there.  We have a big garden so split them in half!  It’s his 60th birthday today and it’s just going to be a quiet one after yesterday’s excitement. We can’t cope with too much excitement these days, so a nice homemade monkfish Madras, á la Rick Stein, for tea and a bottle of fizz it is. Have a great day.


So glad all went well.  Mr Eggyg must be being looked after well, he doesn't look 60.  Did you have a slice of that naughty cake?


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK.... so pleased you posted again as I just realised that I forgot to wish you luck for tomorrow. I hope the trip up to London goes smoothly (I know you will be apprehensive) and the scan is over quickly and shows something simple to fix. XX


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK.... so pleased you posted again as I just realised that I forgot to wish you luck for tomorrow. I hope the trip up to London goes smoothly (I know you will be apprehensive) and the scan is over quickly and shows something simple to fix. XX


Thanks Barbara, very sweet of you.  I know the problem.  The consultant just wants to know exactly where things 'have moved to' in order to get it right.  Can't moan as they are literally setting up a team around me so know I will have the best care and it won't be for some months yet.  Not keen on the travelling but needs must.  Thinking positive - Day Off Work lol x


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> So glad all went well.  Mr Eggyg must be being looked after well, he doesn't look 60.  Did you have a slice of that naughty cake?


Of course, I made it! Just a tiny sliver.


----------



## eggyg

Teesee said:


> Hi there,
> Mine was 8.3 (which was higher than after my evening meal, which was 7.8)
> 
> I’m quite new to all this but have been finding that is happening quite a lot.  Would be so grateful if you can tell me why my BG has raised with almost 12 hours of nothing to eat???
> (NB.  I don’t sleep well and have been awake well into wee small hours, then had approx 7 hrs broken sleep).


Unfortunately what is happening is dawn phenomenon, thereafter to be known as DP, basically you haven’t eaten for quite a while and your liver says “ whoops, I need some glucose to get this body through the day” and then “ dumps” it into your body hence the higher reading. It’s something which happens to nearly all of us at sometime. ( or everyday in my case)! Try testing before you actually get out of bed you may notice a difference.


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> Thanks Barbara, very sweet of you.  I know the problem.  The consultant just wants to know exactly where things 'have moved to' in order to get it right.  Can't moan as they are literally setting up a team around me so know I will have the best care and it won't be for some months yet.  Not keen on the travelling but needs must.  Thinking positive - Day Off Work lol x



Good luck Sue {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bexlee

Hazel said:


> Morning all
> 
> 8.7 after a night of projectile vomiting, in such abdominal pain this morning. Sorry to have been so graphic.
> 
> Anyway people  stay safe


Hope you’re feeling better @Hazel


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@Hazel I pray you are on the mend...
Don't know what happened to yesterday but it all started when I went to retrieve my grandson's flying saucer from our extension flat roof.
Rescued that ok but it led me to clear the accumulated moss from the roof, then while I was there I thought I should clear the gutters, then as the ladder was out I thought I should clean the windows and as the garage doors were open I thought I would give it a sweep!!! Phew!!!

That was a good test for the back, the knees and many other bits!

So a 5.4 this morning after going to bed on a 5.2 
A slightly less energetic day planned methinks!

Have a blessed day everyone, 
Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.9


----------



## ColinUK

Becka said:


> I absent-mindedly barely ate anything yesterday daytime, and was rewarded with a 5.9 for my evening fasting reading.  So in the evening I ate a small plate, literally eight inches, with a small portion of rice and tofu and vegetables in sauce.  I felt very full after just that.
> 
> This morning I am at 12.1.  That is more than double!


Maybe the rice?


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Well, a very disappointing 9.1 for me this morning and sadly the first overnight straight line I have had on my Libre.... would have much preferred a straight line under 7! That has really knackered my Libre stats!
> Thought I had done everything right. Had a lovely early evening meal of sirloin steak with broccoli cheese, aubergine, brussel sprouts and sweet potato. My pre meal reading was a nice 5.2 and shot myself 4 units of NR which should easily have covered the sweet potato and was rather thinking I might need a small biscuit afterwards to keep me in range... Fat chance!! Prebolussed a little too soon so dropped to 3,7 before the food hit my system and BG started to rise but didn't need any hypo treatment. 2 hours later I was 6.1 and thinking I had done well but half an hour after that it was 8.7 and rising... Gave myself 1 unit correction but continued to slowly rise. Went out and got some exercise at 10pm but still high. Took another correction at 1.30am when I went to bed as it was up to 9.7 and woke up on 9.1..... not sure where my body got all the glucose from.... I am guessing it was probably the protein from the steak at that 2.5hr point.  I didn't even eat all the sweet potato I put on my plate! Very disappointing result from an otherwise really enjoyable "treat" meal.... we only have steak a few times a year and it was beautifully marbled.... a Lidl special.
> 
> @Michael12421 Sorry to see you with another low number. Hope you are back in range now and no more doggy worries. Does she seem OK after her walk about? Did you have a busy day yesterday that might have been responsible or was it particularly hot?
> 
> @Hazel So sorry to read that you are ill. That sounds really nasty. Hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon.
> 
> @eggyg Delighted that you all had such a lovely time and wishing Mr Eggyg a very happy birthday today.
> 
> @Baz nice to see a better reading today.... I am thinking perhaps you had some pineapple juice residue on your test finger yesterday and that was why you got high readings! That's what I would blame anyway!
> 
> @ColinUK Another great reading and congrats on the golf! Can we have a photo of the balcony with all your lovely plants?


They’re not looking so lovely at the moment. It’s south facing so things are suffering in the heat. I need to educate myself on what’s suitable for the space and also need to shift things around to get the most sensitive plants into the corners that get the sun last. Or even maybe bring them indoors if it’s far too hot out there. It’s still very much a work in progress.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning 2.9


It may well be morning but a 2.9 isn’t good. What’s going on with you and hypos Michael?


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning - nothing more to add today other than to wish everyone well


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  

Well it's a 5.8 for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Another sunny day, and quite warm already 

Hope you are feeling much better today @Hazel


----------



## Lanny

06:19 BS 5.4  Nice! After an up & down day yesterday BS wise: reducing insulin to avoid hypos; but, reduced too much & had a couple of whoppers (shush, don’t tell my DSN) all are after eating:- 10.5, not too bad, & a 14.1 very bad & 2 hours after correction of +2 12.4 another +2 correction 2 hours later 9.3, down to 7.3 another 2 hours later after active insulin is gone & went to bed with midnight Levemir to wake on 5.4. I have a better idea of the dose needed for supper before bed now so, hopefully won’t need to have any corrections without going too low with too big a dose? Last day of AB’s today, take 1st daily tablet after I post this & the last one about 12 hours later in the evening!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s very grey & gloomy this morning here but, I wish you all some Sunshine on the Inside: where it REALLY matters!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Michael12421 Take care my friend
7.5 for me this morning.
Nicely cool here this morning, so taking a nice longer walk into the hills.  
Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all my fellow finger prickers. A disappointing but not unexpected 7.5. It’s that pesky rice stuff, but you can’t have a curry without it, well I certainly can’t. All the celebrations are now over so back to good girl eating and a walk today. We haven’t left the house in two days. Forecast is okish, shouldn’t get rained on nor get too hot, unlike the next few days! Wow! Apparently it’s going to be 29 degrees on Thursday  us northerners can’t cope with that! Have a triffic Tuesday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning ev1.  A cute little 4.0 on the Libre.

Wow, the new windows are FAB! And white. And clean. The old ones were nicotine-stained and ancient. Gwen didn’t warm to the fitters and spent the day growling from her bed, hahaha. Daft dog!

Hope you’re feeling better today @Hazel.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Seems like it might be a nicer day today than we got yesterday, was dull, wet and cold and even had to put the heating on for an hour in the afternoon! 

Anyways its a 6.4 for me

Have a nice day folks and stay safe 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Had to reach for the jelly babies again at 2am, after a load of gardening at daughters house, we’ve got fed up with our own garden and started on hers!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me as well today.  
Another grey and wet day here again.

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## stephknits

A 7.4 for me this morning.  Yesterday's lessons were so bad - we had Spanish where the sound was so quiet you couldn't do the listening exercises and could barely here the rest of the instructions.  We had to shut the window and lie with our heads next to the lap top.  Next the most boring lesson if chemistry ever.  The school have been making the teachers record themselves, rather than just sending worksheet and in this case, this was not an improvement.  The teacher managed to sound both angry and bored and the whole lesson was on an experiment we can't do cos not in school.  Instead we looked at a diagram of it and the task was to write a risk assessment for it.  Next was maths where they use a programme called maths watch.  I won't even try to tell you how irritating this is to use.  We gave up and didn't do the design lesson which was about metalwork which we can't do cos we are at home so you can do research on what other designers have done....
Fortunately today I have a zoom meeting at half ten with my team at work (for fun, not work) and then we are round a neighbour's garden for birthday tea this afternoon.  So room for only one or two lessons I hope 
Have a wonderful day all


----------



## Michael12421

I just don't know.  Another substantial meal yesterday evening and less NR.  In fact now I am compos mentis again I must have been less than 2.9 because I ate 2 jelly babies before I could find my meter!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0

Beautiful sunny morning here, I’m going to brave an upright (hopefully) walk today.

Best wishes @SueEK  I hope your day goes smoothly. Glad your new windows are fab @Bloden they make everything so sparkling.

Have a good day out there.


----------



## SB2015

A 9.8 after a one of those hypos in the night that went on and on and on..., even though I was definitely chewing the JBs. I lost patience and obviously overtreated the last one.  I think I walked further yesterday and was feeling very pleased with levels in target all through and managed to guess the carbs at a meal afterwards.  A lovely day and then forgot to TBR afterwards.

Please avoid encounters with any kerbs, grating, ... @Flower

A slower day today. Scones and coffee in the garden after ‘pilates’ (I started so well and now am not quite so disciplined).  

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gruers

And it’s a 6.7 from him, a bit disappointed after good readings yesterday in the 5’s all day


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> And it’s a 6.7 from him, a bit disappointed after good readings yesterday in the 5’s all day


I wouldn't be disappointed, it may be higher than what you were yesterday but still in range and perfectly acceptable, many would be overjoyed with that reading xx


----------



## Becka

I still have not written to my G.P., even though I was going to do it at the weekend after giving up on waiting for a shielding update.  I have no excuses at all now, but I still am struggling on how to express myself, and so the easy part of saying I am worried about my diabetes is waiting on that.

I did not eat much last night, which is probably why this morning was an 8.9.  So close to the temporary target of being in the 9s.


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> I wouldn't be disappointed, it may be higher than what you were yesterday but still in range and perfectly acceptable, many would be overjoyed with that reading xx


Thanks @Kaylz that makes me feel better
Have a good day
I’m still learning about this thing


----------



## rebrascora

The alarm went off at 7.30 and my Libre said 5.1..... if it had said 5.2 I would have got up and claimed an HS of course  but I turned over and went back to sleep and it was showing 4.3 on the Libre when I eventually got up, so that is my reading for today. 
Really interesting how my readings continue to drop through the night until I get out of bed and get going. I have reduced my night time basal insulin to half of what it was and still dropping! Ate an hard boiled egg with a bit of mayonnaise as soon as I got up to try to prevent DP but it didn't work and I still had to inject 2 units NR an hour later. 

@Michael12421 Not good! Hope you are feeling better now. I too am needing less insulin overnight and heading low before I wake up. Time to dial the Toujeo down a(nother) unit I think. Probably the heat of summer.


----------



## Hazel

My thank to @Blodand @Northerner.
Still felling rough.   Had a phone consult with GP at 11 am, give.n I had not had a strange Chinese, or any such thing, she has put it put to a vial viral gastroenteritis.   Call from Boots ar at 1.30 to say meds were ready.  Anti sick ness pills and Omeprazole for the acid reflux.  To call back Thur/Fri if no marked improvement. Concerned as I live alone  no family.    I have a real good friend  bless her, who texts me all through the day.
So been out, a bit unsteady, got meds, all sorted.    Ate a banana before I went out, so far stayed down, just had some water, she was most insistent I should try and keep fluids up.
So, I think the worst is past, please God.
See you tomorrow


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> My thank to @Blodand @Northerner.
> Still felling rough.   Had a phone consult with GP at 11 am, give.n I had not had a strange Chinese, or any such thing, she has put it put to a vial viral gastroenteritis.   Call from Boots ar at 1.30 to say meds were ready.  Anti sick ness pills and Omeprazole for the acid reflux.  To call back Thur/Fri if no marked improvement. Concerned as I live alone  no family.    I have a real good friend  bless her, who texts me all through the day.
> So been out, a bit unsteady, got meds, all sorted.    Ate a banana before I went out, so far stayed down, just had some water, she was most insistent I should try and keep fluids up.
> So, I think the worst is past, please God.
> See you tomorrow


Sounds like things have been really rough for you Hazel, I really hope the worst is passed and you start feeling better. Those PPIs for reflux are brilliant, at least I have found so. Hope you have a good evening and lovely sleep tonight x


----------



## Bloden

Drink lotsa water @Hazel. Got to keep hydrated when you’ve got a stomach bug. Glad to hear you’re eating again.


----------



## Hazel

tQUOTE="Bloden, post: 982922, member: 11237"]
Drink lotsa water @Hazel. Got to keep hydrated when you’ve got a stomach bug. Glad to hear you’re eating again.  

Thanks @Bloden a wee bit at a time.  For 3 days there I had no interest in food or drink as I knew it would come straight back up.     Just had a small  bowl of cereal and milk, cos I was starving


----------



## rebrascora

@Hazel Good to hear you have managed some food and it sounds like (fingers crossed) you are over the worst. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.4.
@Hazel I hope that you had a good nights sleep and are feeling better today.


----------



## Lanny

04:31 BS 5.7 

Moan alert! Skip entirely if you wish below the ****** section?

*********************************************************************************************************************************
Now that the AB’s are finished I’ve given it some thought to how I’m feeling especially, since I needed to order more insulin again, just Novorapid as Levemir stocks are ok, & I usually give my GP’s a progress report on the online order form! Generally I DO feel a bit better overall but, STILL not completely over it: breathing is still a bit short with exertion, tire easily & my heart rate is still elevated all the time; why some hypos have crept up on me by surprise as my heart rate is fast anyway so, it takes me longer to differentiate the even faster rate when hypo! My neuropathy has started up again, gentle intermittent tingles at first the last few days but, yesterday has become more or less constant: I’ve fought to stop my BS from being too high but, they’ve been elevated overall for too long now; ironic that my BS is starting to fall now even with reducing insulin doses! I’ve had to put the heater on more or less all the time at 21c as that helps with the cold tingles on my legs, at first, & now arms too: right side only, at first, & both sides now but, less on the left! Squeezed that info in, limited number of characters allowed, & asked if I need more AB’s? I hope that as my BS IS finally dropping, becoming easier to keep it in range, the neuropathy symptoms will ease too? 

Oops! Didn’t know I was going to moan so, better stick a warning at the top; back in a mo!
*********************************************************************************************************************************

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! A bit of a Mona Lisa smile, admittedly but, I’m making the effort to give one nonetheless! Trying to keep in mind Scarlett O’ Hara’s immortal words “ Tomorrow is another day”, or in this case today & hopefully things will get that bit better? Can JUST about manage my usual now & hope you all have a better day than me!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> I hope that as my BS IS finally dropping, becoming easier to keep it in range, the neuropathy symptoms will ease too?


Hopefully they will @Lanny, that's often the case  It's the 'transition' period that can cause that transient neuropathy {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  A bit disappointed yesterday - I had an ASDA delivery and they forgot to deliver my milk, he must have left it on the van  I tried calling customer service, but they were unable to contact the branch so I had to settle for a refund  I'm now debating whether to venture out to the Coop and buy some or mange with the powdered milk I have in my tea and coffee until the next delivery.


----------



## Lanny

Urgh! @Northerner , powered milk makes an AWFUL cup of tea: ok for coffee!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.2 today. Stressful day yesterday, sooo busy in London it’s scary. Got dropped off at the usual place and couldn’t find the hospital I needed, was hot and upset and LOST. Roads blocked off, building works, road works and traffic jams, how does anybody manage in London. Anyway eventually found it, MRI was fine (35 mins) and then home again 6 hrs 40 mins later, phew don’t think I need to go again for a while.
Apparently I am returning to the main surgery as from next week so masks and gloves ready, will be spending a lot of time in my office I think.
Caravan site is open from next Saturday so that’s it we will be off down there for a couple of weeks, Pagham instead of Tenerife but I’m fine with that.
@Hazel hooe you are feeling brighter today
@Lanny hope you feel better soon.
Have a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning,  beautiful day and an early run planned before it gets too warm.
Had a lovely garden visit with friends yesterday and their garden is very large and in the middle of nowhere.
Amazing how tired you can get coming back home after all that fresh air.
We put a gazebo up in ours so as to give a bit of respite later.

A zoom church members meeting tonight, that's a first!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

Hi everyone it’s a 7.6 this bright morning


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning All,

the score on the door for me today is 8.0 

oops


----------



## ColinUK

5.0 pour moi this morning. 
Absolutely nothing in the calendar today but may go and surprise my folks later. It’ll be the first time we’ve seen each other since lockdown started.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8

Feels like it's going to be a scorcher. Home office could be a struggle today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.5 here...oops, too many JBs at 3am.

What a pain @Flutterby.  Not exactly confidence- and knowledge-building. Roll on the holidays.

Moana Lisa @Lanny hahaha...you make me laugh...sorry to hear your neuropathy’s causing you gyp though.

It’s hot already! Quick, dogs, we need to go out NOW.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Really struggling with my OCD at the moment to the point I'm trying to clean the sink and taps every time, I don't know how much more I can take and I'm crying myself to sleep pretty much every night, then waking up from nightmare related to it in a panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anyways 7.1 this morning and looking like it might actually be a nice warm day, yesterday started well but turned dull, wet and chilly by mid morning so had  the heating on for an hour in the afternoon again  

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Had a lovely afternoon out yesterday, to a National Trust garden, before the weather got too warm. It felt so weird to be going out somewhere purely for pleasure.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums

6.3 this morning

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.   Pleased to report looks like the the worst is over.     Able now to eat a little at a time without throwing up.
Nothing cooked yet.     My midriff is so sore from, I assume, throwing up, but that will pass.

Have a good day people


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Hazel Glad your on the up.
@Lanny Hope you feel back to normal soon.
@SueEK Sounds like you had a horrendos day, but as you say hopefully you won't have to go through it again.
9 for me this morning.  Tried porridge yesterday, BS went up by 6 and stomach felt awful for ages after, so definately a NO NO for me.  Jobs to be done by 10am then relax relax relax.
Best Wishes to everyone


----------



## Bloden

Oh, @Kaylz so sorry to hear your OCD’s so bad right now. Is there ANYone you can get help from - GP, online service...? (((Hugs)))


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good morning everybody.  Reporting a 5.5 for me today. 

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## karloc

Gone super low carb again to help loose some more weight and ... 4.1


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon everyone. I slept in until 8.30! Had a hot and sticky night. Anyhoo, a 6.9 for me. Had a long, almost 8 miles, hot and strenuous walk late yesterday afternoon. Had 3 JBs half way, got home at 7 and was 4.8. Tea was lamb chops, the magic, non carb homegrown tatties and ratatouille. We had also planned on cheese and crackers for after, so after much deliberation, injected 2 units of NR at 7.20 and ate at 7.30. 11.30, BGs 4.7! One slice Tesco seeded and peanut butter, 20 grms of carbs before bed. Think it worked although had hoped I would be lower as I’m up so late. Going to be a scorcher today, not sure what we are doing but do know it won’t be a 8 mile walk! Have a super sunny day and don’t forget the sunscreen.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0 for me.

Glad you’re feeling better today @Hazel. That sounds a stressful day @SueEK .

Having new curtain poles & curtains put up today they were ordered so long ago it’ll be a surprise to see what I chose!

Have a good day out there


----------



## stephknits

A terrible 9.2 this morning.  Am venturing out with the girls later just to get them out and about a bit.  A hot day ahead. Happy Wednesday all


----------



## SB2015

Another 5.8 here.  

Sorry about the neuropathy @Lanny 
Take care @Kaylz 
Glad your feeling so much better @Hazel.

Had a busy day yesterday in the garden with various visitors collecting plants, pond oxygenators and just chatting.  Almost normal.  Today a mix of activity in the morning and then being lazy as it gets hotter.  Glad that we are in an older house and that it stays cooler inside.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Urgh! @Northerner , powered milk makes an AWFUL cup of tea: ok for coffee!


I braved the Great Outdoors and went to the Coop  I now have milk!  First time I've been in a shop since 20th March  Fortunately, everywhere was very quiet


----------



## Becka

Today I received my "end of shielding" letter, although I had already read it online and posted a copy here.  It was only when I filed it away it that it struck me as odd that the instructions to shield were sent from the N.H.S., but the ones saying it will no longer be required comes from the government.  It just reinforces the feeling it is a political rather than medical decision.

10.4 this morning.  Ignoring the few scarier spikes I seem to be waking in a range of 9 – 11 now.  I do not know if 4 little tiny moles is the normal efficacy of Sitagliptin or just how I am responding to it, but that seems to be consistent given I was usually in the 13 – 15 before taking it.


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> 5.0 pour moi this morning.
> Absolutely nothing in the calendar today but may go and surprise my folks later. It’ll be the first time we’ve seen each other since lockdown started.



I’m making the journey by bus. And I can’t check to see if they’ve got plans and won’t be in because I don’t want to ruin the surprise. It’s only 90 minutes on a hot bus. 
If they’re not in then I can come home via IKEA and buy a plant pot or something so it won’t be a wasted journey. 

And just checked whether I’ve made the cut for the golf game tournament this weekend and I’ve just scraped through. Top ten got through and I was tenth with 5 under par.

@Lanny Thanks for introducing me to Golf Clash! It’s really rather meditative and it’s fun.


----------



## Lanny

Wow! @ColinUK  You’ll soon become addicted & set 4 hourly alarms like I have for some time now: YOU’LL know why straight off, probably; for the rest of you lot, there are free chests every 4 hours & you can only stack up 2 so, you CAN sleep overnight for 8 hours & open 2 at once without missing anything! Well done for qualifying & good luck in the opening round on Thursday! Fingers crossed emoji!

I got through on Monday in 9th place, squeezed through as this is a tough low scoring one, on -9: one of my worse scores as the margins for a great shot & disaster were SO fine: dropped a Birdie & only got 1 Eagle; surprised to scape through but, relieved as each Q round tends to score lower & lower so, harder to get through!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning second night with no Basal 6.2.

Very warm here 26.C in the shade, reminds me of the Brazilian Rain Forest, no trees left.
Phone consultation with DSN & D Consultant yesterday got to have a face to face, didn`t think
we we`re allowed to kiss yet. Haven`t posted morning figures for a couple of days decorators have
encroached on my space,done and dusted now.

So many replies I could respond to but hey, suns in its element, a can of beer in my hand 
oops didn`t mean to tell you that, on a wonderful forum.

So without further ado can we all give each other a virtual hug from our virtual family?
smile loudly while you are doing it.  

Take care and continue staying safe. xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny I played the 9 hole tournament last weekend and got roundly thrashed on some holes where I scraped a birdie and the opponent managed three under lol
But it’s fun though!


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK nice change in avatar xx


----------



## Michael12421

It has just hit 37 degrees here, wearing the mask doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## rebrascora

Well another late night and therefore late morning. Libre alarm went off at 7.30am so I scanned a 6.3 and went back to sleep and "woke up proper" at 8.45am with a reading of 5.7. I was tempted to go back to sleep and see if it might drop to a nice House Special before I got up because I am getting to the stage of considering cheating in order to achieve one, but knowing my luck I would have slept too long and woke up on a 4! 
Anyway, I haven't had my walk for a few days and basal needs are going back up so I need to get back onto that but shockingly hot out there today. Just come in from doing a bit in the garden because I was feeling decidedly light headed!...My garden is a real sun trap.  Not comfortable weather to work in for me.

My sister is coming to visit today so looking forward to that.

Hope everyone has as good a day as possible.


----------



## KARNAK

@Michael12421 we care very much about your health and well being.

I know your in a European country and obviously you know the reason why you are there.
We are here for you 24/7, my BGL`s have gone through the floor in the last couple of weeks.
Been as low as 1.6 but shit happens, heat related, not for me to tell you what to do and I don`t
wish to.

Just trying to direct you as we all do in the correct direction to make your journey 
more comfortable, please be safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @KARNAK , I moved to Spain 15 odd years ago because of financial, but mostly health reasons. I have problems other than diabetes, osteo-arthritis was making my life a misery, I thought that the cold and damp winters in the UK were exacerbating my condition and I wanted to be free from that. As far as the diabetes is concerned I do my very best to control it but sometimes it does not work as well as I would like, There is nothing like the support and advice that you have in the UK but one does the best one can under the circumstances.  You are very kind and I appreciate this.  Thank you again.


----------



## Bloden

It’s a shame you don’t get the support you need @Michael12421 in Andalucía.  The care I received in Northern Spain was excellent. It often feels like you live in a different country from the Spain I lived in!


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> It’s a shame you don’t get the support you need @Michael12421 in Andalucía.  The care I received in Northern Spain was excellent. It often feels like you live in a different country from the Spain I lived in!



To be fair, here in the UK support can vary quite significantly from one hospital to another and even between consultants at the same hospital.... I know the DSNs at my clinic absolutely worship one consultant because he is so progressive and will go beyond the limits for his patients. The other one is OK but more conservative. 
I think part of Michael's problem is that he is quite remote/rural and any trip to the hospital is a bit of an ordeal because it is a long journey so it is in part accessing that support which is difficult.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, 7.1


----------



## Lanny

04:38 BS 5.3 Argh! SO close but, pretty happy with that! 

Well, yesterday was a very tingly day & it was a matter of trying to distract myself. But, not playing my favourite Golf Clash as my hands were SO tingly, pulsing & numb it was hard to play when I unexpectedly let the ball go without intending to because I lost contact with the screen: sometimes when typing I THINK I’ve tapped a key but, I haven’t; gotten used to that now as I give every key a firm, hard tap! It’s when I’m not doing anything that I notice the tingles most & they are spreading to my upper shoulders, across my back & goes up & down my central spine at times at its worse. It ebbs & flows! I had to keep a close eye on my BS yesterday as I was the lowest I’ve been able to keep it all day with the least amount of insulin in a very long time! Even had to guzzle 1 JB just after I put my lunch, sea bass fillet, in the oven & tested 4.7 that caught me a little by surprise so, only injected when eating 30 minutes later & reduced by 2 units. I’d dithered about to reduce or not becase of the JB, deciding to reduce for safety & BS was just a bit higher at 9.2 90 minutes later. But, had dropped to 4.8 when eating dinner so, reduced again. I fell asleep soon after eating, in the middle of watching the final of the sewing bee & woke groggily, by alarm, to inject Levemir before going back to sleep without testing. So, very pleased to wake with another 5 reading! I only used 20, 28 & 20 units of Novorapid yesterday: reduced from 38, 34 & 30; didn’t eat breakfast & had usual half oatcake & half dose rounded up to an even unit! That’s even more of a reduction in insulin & I still had to keep an eye on things not to get caught out by hypos! So, things are getting better & I’ll get through this tingly phase with that in mind!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m going to finish off watching the sewing bee to see if Claire wins: don’t tell me if you’ve seen it!


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 on the nose today.
Yesterday was lovely. To turn up at the folks and just surprise them was a joy although it was hard not to hug and kiss them. 
I did a spot of gardening for then which is off as their gardeners have been to the house a number of times solve lockdown eased and had not done some really simple jobs so I’ve left them with a list for next time. I’ve also asked that they look at removing some “real” geraniums which have naturalised and are now growing like weeds. I’ve asked for suggestions for a couple of trees to plant in some tough spots (exposed, full sun, shallow soil depth) but I’ve got some ideas of what I’d put there so I’m curious to see what they suggest. And the lawn is a mess as they fight a constant battle against squirrels, foxes and badgers digging it up so there are holes which need filling before my 80 year old parents trip on them. 
There’s a creeping sense that the gardeners may be have become a little lazy over the years and aren’t doing the job they used to do. Perhaps I need to become a little more involved. Time will tell.

Off to Peter Jones later today. No particular reason other than it’s open and it’ll be nice to wander around a shop which isn’t a food shop.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Nearly there with a 5.3 on the machine today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
So close @Baz. !
For me even going to bed on a 5.2 I managed 5.8 this morning.
Twas a warm night...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

The general medical service here is excellent it's just that there are no specialist diabetes staff, the nearest one is in Jaen city and he/she has a 6 month waiting list!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today after a very stuffy night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 this morning for me. 

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.6 from me today, have a great day everyone and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here. Did some late evening gardening yesterday, which probably accounts for the low number. Then watched Sewing Bee. No spoilers for @Lanny, but it was a tense final.


----------



## karloc

Keeping those carbs super low and .... 4.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.8 for me.

Feels a bit fresher this morning.
Remembered to put the right bin out last night just in case they arrive early again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well I can already tell it's going to be a long day, dropped my needle on the floor, dropped my pen (thankfully on the sofa) and Bubbles has been yowling and clawing at the living room door since before half 6, he really is stress I don't need atm but Bruce doesn't seem to be moving things along about getting him back down the road, could really do with a break from the crap from him

Anyways 6.6 for me on this scorching day, no windows open yet so wonder how long I'll be suffering for 

Have a nice day folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a lovely 5.5. Ate pizza last night, I’m not a pizza lover but the girls got Mr Eggy a pizza oven for his birthday and of course he was desperate to use it. We invited youngest and hubby over, as guinea pigs. 3 hours and 3 pizzas later it was deemed a success. I remembered reading on here to split the bolus dose, which I did and I also didn’t pre bolus. Bed on a 6. I’m in no hurry to repeat the experience! Really not my thing but it kept him and son in law happy, chopping wood and stoking fires is a real Boy Scout thing isn’t it?   Have a fab day on what is going to be even more of a scorcher.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> To be fair, here in the UK support can vary quite significantly from one hospital to another and even between consultants at the same hospital.... I know the DSNs at my clinic absolutely worship one consultant because he is so progressive and will go beyond the limits for his patients. The other one is OK but more conservative.
> I think part of Michael's problem is that he is quite remote/rural and any trip to the hospital is a bit of an ordeal because it is a long journey so it is in part accessing that support which is difficult.


I was living in the Spanish sticks too @rebrascora. You’re right about big differences - in a national survey done a couple of years ago Asturias (where I lived) and Catalonia had the best health services in Spain and Andalusia had the worst! 

Morning all.  4.2 here on the accu chek.

It’s hot hot hot already.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> The general medical service here is excellent it's just that there are no specialist diabetes staff, the nearest one is in Jaen city and he/she has a 6 month waiting list!


Put your name on the list then. Six months’ll fly by.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@ColinUK What a lovely surprise for your parents
@Michael12421 Thinking of you
@Hazel Hope your still on the up
8.9 for me
Look after yourselves in the heat


----------



## Becka

I have a jar of coconut oil in the bathroom, it has been there for several years and I do not think I have ever opened it.  So now I just use it to tell me whether it really is that hot.  This morning it was almost entirely liquid save for a small amount at the very bottom.  So it really is that hot.

10.1 today, which is so almost in the nines.


----------



## stephknits

8.1 today.  I really enjoyed the sewing bee final and shall soooo miss it.  Was happy with the result, but tbh would have been with any of them winning.  What a thoroughly lovely bit of TV.  Hot here already and I have two garden drinking tea dates today.  It's a tough life.
I listened to the infinite monkey cage episode on the sun yesterday whilst painting skirting boards and so am happy to be making the most of it and am keeping my eyes peeled for snails.


----------



## ColinUK

Snoopyj said:


> Good Morning everyone
> @ColinUK What a lovely surprise for your parents
> @Michael12421 Thinking of you
> @Hazel Hope your still on the up
> 8.9 for me
> Look after yourselves in the heat


Dad thought I was the postman and it took mum about twenty minutes before she offered me cake. lol


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  if you open the windows but close the curtains that helps. I’ve got solid wooden shutters here so in the front the window is open but the shutters closed (north facing) but in the back I just have to keep the shutters locked down tight otherwise it’s unbearably hot (direct south facing).


----------



## Sally W

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 13.7 after another day of hypos, purposely made sure I would be high during the night. Back down to 6.2 at the moment checking every hour as advised by DSN, sky is very cloudy with the sun poking its head out now and then temperature is 23.0 C. at the moment.
> 
> .
> Can I have the recipe for that @Lanny please.?
> 
> Has anyone heard from @Sally W.?
> 
> Hope your washing machine turns up early enough @Kaylz.
> 
> Take care folks, stay safe and be kind to all.


@KARNAK Hi Ted! Thanks for asking - my iPad wasn’t working & shop was shut so just picked it up fully repaired. I hope you’re doing OK? & enjoying a bit of breeze by the sea. It’s scorching inland! Look forward to catching up once it’s safe to get around


----------



## Flower

Morning all 3.4, hot weather and insulin sensitivity are not a good mix!

Glad you’re ok @Sally W

Stay in the shade and have a good day.


----------



## Sally W

@Flower Hi! Hope all ok with you. I’m catching another cheeky day in the garden as think we’re due a change in weather later. I’ll be in shade in this heat. I hope you’re sitting outside for a bit as we’ve been hemmed in so long


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz  if you open the windows but close the curtains that helps. I’ve got solid wooden shutters here so in the front the window is open but the shutters closed (north facing) but in the back I just have to keep the shutters locked down tight otherwise it’s unbearably hot (direct south facing).


The problem is my mum, she doesn't like opening windows so as I don't have a TV or anything in my room I suffer just to get some TV and laptop time xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden sorry I though I'd replied to you yesterday! I haven't spoken to the GP yet, I don't really want to as there isn't much they could do apart from medication at the moment and that's usually the form of antidepressants for OCD which I don't want to take xx


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning. I woke at 6.20am feeling a bit hot and bothered and it was 4.3 so had a small carb snack and went back to sleep.... after another late night. Libre alarm woke me at 7.30am and I was 4.7  but still too bleary eyed to get up and when I did, my BG had dropped again. Didn't use a hypo treatment because DP was about to kick in. It is climbing a little more slowly than usual this morning despite not taking any bolus insulin to counteract it but I am mid 4s now and don't want to upset the equilibrium by eating something just yet. Will probably just have a substantial early lunch today.

It is hot out there already!
Have a good day folks!


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks the big D is on one today 10.8.

Yes hot here too 29.C indoors at the moment, forget what the weather people say,
don`t take a blind person to see its Mediterranean today.

{{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz.

@Sally W your back? I wanna see your front now, yee ha.

Looks like its all change tomorrow for some of us, if you can still breath keep doing it.
Take care stay safe.


----------



## Hazel

Hellp people 

5.1 today

Glad to report, feeling heaps better.
A cracking day here.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Amigo

A few much higher waking levels presently so a 7.4 this morning. Just out of hospital after an emergency admission and it was hot as hell in there as they have air con units covered to stop Coronavirus spread.
my illness wasn’t remotely Covid related however (or diabetes) and I’ve tested Covid negative. It’s a pretty nasty little test, much more invasive into the throat and nostrils than I anticipated. I’m totally black with bruises from endless blood lets and cannula! 
Just recovering in this punishing heat but relieved to be out during this heatwave. The poor doctors and nurses etc. in those masks. I had 6 hrs in an A&E room with one on and it was oppressive! They really are heroes and cared for me well.


----------



## Sally W

KARNAK said:


> Good day folks the big D is on one today 10.8.
> 
> Yes hot here too 29.C indoors at the moment, forget what the weather people say,
> don`t take a blind person to see its Mediterranean today.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz.
> 
> @Sally W your back? I wanna see your front now, yee ha.
> 
> Looks like its all change tomorrow for some of us, if you can still breath keep doing it.
> Take care stay safe.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> @KARNAK you wouldn’t seriously! I have been misbehaving during lockdown - well a few treats were necessary to sustain me! However, back on the programme now by cutting out breakfast to get my appetite under control. 8.1 fasting this am


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo oh no that sounds awful, hope your on the mend, take care xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo oh no that sounds awful, hope your on the mend, take care xx



Thanks Kaylz.

Blood sugars don’t much like what’s been going on so trying to stabilise them again


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Thanks Kaylz.
> 
> Blood sugars don’t much like what’s been going on so trying to stabilise them again


7.4 isn't bad at all given what's going on so go easy on yourself my lovely xx


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @Sally W both sides will do, front side and backside.

Misbehave all you like, help is available, not another flipping oops?
Stay safe Young Lady xx


----------



## Sally W

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Sally W both sides will do, front side and backside.
> 
> Misbehave all you like, help is available, not another flipping oops?
> Stay safe Young Lady xx


----------



## Sally W

_today’s naughtiness rhubarb & custard gin & tonic. I’m loving ‘the young lady’ too_


----------



## rebrascora

I've had a whole jar of green olives and a rum and coke! Olives would probably have gone better with a G&T but I ate them first so rum and coke tasted very sweet afterwards!
Maybe we should start a naughtiness thread??

Needed the rum after someone's dog came into my garden chasing my chickens because they didn't have it on a lead. Arrgh!


----------



## SueEK

It’s 4.12am and been up for an hour, woken by doggy panting and shaking, and within minutes mahoosive thunder and lightening storm. It is 27.6 downstairs and hotter upstairs, unbearable, imagine having to wear a fur coat as well aargh. Just thought I’d share this bit of necessary information with you as I’m very bored!!!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 

Weather funny here as well warm  and I;'m sure the odd rumble of thunder  

reading for me again a bit high for me at 9.0  not sure why nothing different been eaten


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 this morning for me. And waking to the sound of rain. 
Neighbours had warned me that they were going to have a party last Friday but it didn’t happen. Seems like it’s set for tonight as yesterday a massive gazebo went up in their garden and they installed a sound system and a bbq large enough for a hog roast. I’m curious to see their take on social distancing.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz day for me at 5.7 
Lots of rain early on this morning but we had an inconsiderate person letting off fireworks last night at 10:30 ish... why?
Anyhoo might venture out this morning for a bit of 'cool running'  with the big news being an appointment with the fish n chip shop later and sharing with a friend! 
Oh and it was 114 degrees in our summerhouse yesterday... phew!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me .

Is it Friday? Hurrah!

Let's see if those storms hit the Aire Valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Spent yesterday craving sweet things (had a couple of those little Lotus biscuits, and kept raiding the fridge for strawberries and bits of nectarine), and had a rice salad in the evening. BG never budged above about 7. Was convinced my Libre had gone wrong at one point, my trace was so flat. (Meter confirmed it was correct). That’s the effect of a heatwave, super efficient insulin absorption!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.2 for me today, don't know if it was the 2 biscuits after a whole load of protein for tea or possibly the fact I woke sweating from an OCD related nightmare at stupid o'clock and couldn't get back to sleep   I hope things start to get easier as I cant deal with this

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  6.5 this morning and a flat line.

I think the storm missed us and we have another hot day.
I was looking forward to some cooler weather.

Planning time in the pond to get out loads of the oxygenators are just multiplying with the heat.
Also trying to catch some of our fish to give to a friend, but they really do not want to move, and two days on we have not managed to catch any.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden sorry I though I'd replied to you yesterday! I haven't spoken to the GP yet, I don't really want to as there isn't much they could do apart from medication at the moment and that's usually the form of antidepressants for OCD which I don't want to take xx


Antidepressants don’t suit ev1. I can understand your reticence. I hope the GP has some other solution up their sleeve.

Morning from misty Pembrokeshire.    6.2 here after an o/night hypo.

Going to brave some non-essential shops today. Wish me luck!


----------



## karloc

Good morning all, still keeping those carbs super low and its .......... a big 4.0


----------



## SueEK

Morning again. Managed to go back to sleep for 3 hours and still baking hot, had hoped it would have cooled down after the storm but no. 
6.1 for me. No plans for today as too hot.
@Kaylz sorry to hear things are hard for you and have been for a while. Just a thought but have you ever been offered CBT for your OCD? Really sounds like your doc should be looking into it a bit more xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone

4.6 today

At last some rain, a lot of thunder.
So, stay safe people and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 9.4, I’ll take that after 4 hypos yesterday last one was a 2.3 at 11.30pm.

I hope things are settling for you @Amigo and you’ve cooled down a bit after hospital.

Cloudy here I’ll take that, have a stable bg day if you can.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 4.9 for me after another sticky night. Thunderstorms later?


----------



## eggyg

Evening! 5.9 and I’ve had another lie in! 8.50! I’ve reverted to teenagehood. It was soooo hot yesterday wasn’t it? 30 degrees for our little city, that’s very unusual. Spent the day lounging in the shade and ventured out at 9 o’clock for a walk. Just 3 miles, nothing too adventurous, we did have a fleeting thought of climbing a fell at sunset but we soon talked ourselves out of it! Very sticky already, storms expected later today. Might get something done in the house/ garden if it cools down. Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.2 on a cloudy morning cooler too 24.C at the moment.
Took 4 units of Basal at bed time got that wrong again dad. A neighbour
went shopping for me yesterday and got some loo rolls from Lidl`s, (Shea Butter type).
He said I`ve never seen them before, I said you can have a couple of rolls, he said why 
thankyou!!!!!! as soon as I`ve used them.

Fish will be at the bottom in the heat @SB2015, hope you have a nice pump working.

Hope you are feeling better @Amigo. 

@Benny G has gone missing anyone know anything?

Take care folks, remember to smile loudly stay safe.


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> @Benny G has gone missing anyone know anything?


I think he decided to leave the forum a while ago.


----------



## Sally W

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Spent yesterday craving sweet things (had a couple of those little Lotus biscuits, and kept raiding the fridge for strawberries and bits of nectarine), and had a rice salad in the evening. BG never budged above about 7. Was convinced my Libre had gone wrong at one point, my trace was so flat. (Meter confirmed it was correct). That’s the effect of a heatwave, super efficient insulin absorption!


I love lotus biscuits mmmm


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang

I woke on 4.8 (Libre score) after a straightish line overnight, so no alarms or panics. I like that.

I had my first ever video consultation with the neurology consultant yesterday afternoon. Worked just fine, though I think she was struggling with the tech. Because my mornings recently have consisted of trying to stretch my legs into a straight position, to overcome the muscle spasm, she suggested I try taking Baclofen at bedtime.

That particular discussion ended with a deal. I will try CBD oil first, and if that works, job done. If it has no effect at all, I’ll try Baclofen at night. If the CBD has an effect, then I’ll pester her for a Sativex prescription. NICE allow Sativex to be prescribed for MS patients to relieve muscle spasms, and as my muscle spasms are essentially the same I should get some. It’s only fair, and at least I’m familiar with the effects of THC.

Anyway, she’s sticking with the PLS diagnosis - it’s a diagnosis arrived at by eliminating everything else, and there are no more tests to be done. She wants to see me again in 6 months, preferably in person, depending on whether lockdown has been reimposed, or earlier if there are any major changes like upper limb symptoms.

This morning, I’m indulging in Lockdown Lite - the podiatrist is arriving at 11, and the cleaners at 12. So I expect masks will abound. And I expect hand sanitiser will work on feet. Should be able to create a mini version of Bournemouth beach yesterday, but with higher IQs all round.

Have a good day, everyone. Stay safe, and don’t linger face to face with strangers.


----------



## KARNAK

Robin said:


> I think he decided to leave the forum a while ago.



Didn`t know that Robin so sad.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Really sounds like your doc should be looking into it a bit more xx


I haven't contacted the GP so its not their fault, the mental health unit close to me was closed down a few  years ago so there isn't any local support and no face to face appointments not that I could even manage that at the moment if there were xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I haven't contacted the GP so its not their fault, the mental health unit close to me was closed down a few  years ago so there isn't any local support and no face to face appointments not that I could even manage that at the moment if there were xx


What a shame about the mental health unit, they do such good work. I hope you can have a chat with your GP soon to see if they can offer you some help, it must be so difficult for you to live with every day x


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Afternoon everyone
8.3 for me
@Kaylz and @Amigo Thinking of you
Please read my new thread on General Message board
Good Wishes to all


----------



## Gruers

Just back from golfing in the heat, it was a 6.3 for me earlier and is now 7.4 
enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> I haven't contacted the GP so its not their fault, the mental health unit close to me was closed down a few  years ago so there isn't any local support and no face to face appointments not that I could even manage that at the moment if there were xx


Closed down?  That’s why I get annoyed at the royals, etc banging on about talking about mental health - we must _talk_ about it. It’s not because I think we shouldn’t get talking, but because there aren’t the mental health services available once the conversation has started. 

Is there an OCD forum that you could use @Kaylz? Or OCD for Dummies?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Is there an OCD forum that you could use @Kaylz? Or OCD for Dummies?


I tried a forum, there wasn't much interaction at all unfortunately
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I had my best reading for ages this morning of 5.0 but I sort of cheated..... Not that it wasn't a fasting test as I fasted most of yesterday..... just had a small bowl of homemade cream of tomato soup at lunchtime followed by a jar of olives... I know that is odd but cupboards are getting bare and can't psych myself up to go shopping.... 
Anyway, the reason it is a bit of a cheat is that I worked through the night. I did try to sleep but I was struggling with anxiety, so I got up and headed up to my stable yard and it was so pleasant to be out in the fresh air with a bit of mist and no heat. By 3am it was quite light and I could work outside, so I pottered on until 6am and then went to bed for a couple of hours and got up at 8am to my 5.0. 
I had my first "flatfish" straight line on my Libre (last of 14 days for that sensor) despite doing steady manual work throughout the night. I fully expected to need some hypo treatment but steady as a rock, when normally it drops whilst I am sleeping and it was lovely working in a comfortable (not too hot) peaceful, fly free environment. Horses were really contented whereas during the day they are hot and fractious and bothered by flies.... it was just lovely.

Had the dentist to them today.... a new guy who is very impressive in his holistic approach. Used power tools on all of them and most of them had not experienced power tools in their mouth before and certainly not without sedation, so it was amazing to watch how he gained their trust and cooperation. His whole demeanour was so calm and empathetic and he took everything at their pace.... really great guy! 
Horses teeth keep growing throughout their lives and develop sharp edges which need to be rasped down every year. It is a bit like us being in the dentist's chair for 20mins whilst they use that horrid really rattly drill! Their whole head and neck vibrates from it! For an animal which has instincts to run at the least sign of threat, it is amazing for them to stand without even a halter on and allow this to be done! 

My new Libre sensor is on and running and currently reading 0.8 higher than my finger prick BG whereas the previous one was that much lower, so we will see how it goes from here. Hopefully it will not record so many hypos and my stats will improve!


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Well, I had my best reading for ages this morning of 5.0 but I sort of cheated..... Not that it wasn't a fasting test as I fasted most of yesterday..... just had a small bowl of homemade cream of tomato soup at lunchtime followed by a jar of olives... I know that is odd but cupboards are getting bare and can't psych myself up to go shopping....
> Anyway, the reason it is a bit of a cheat is that I worked through the night. I did try to sleep but I was struggling with anxiety, so I got up and headed up to my stable yard and it was so pleasant to be out in the fresh air with a bit of mist and no heat. By 3am it was quite light and I could work outside, so I pottered on until 6am and then went to bed for a couple of hours and got up at 8am to my 5.0.
> I had my first "flatfish" straight line on my Libre (last of 14 days for that sensor) despite doing steady manual work throughout the night. I fully expected to need some hypo treatment but steady as a rock, when normally it drops whilst I am sleeping and it was lovely working in a comfortable (not too hot) peaceful, fly free environment. Horses were really contented whereas during the day they are hot and fractious and bothered by flies.... it was just lovely.
> 
> Had the dentist to them today.... a new guy who is very impressive in his holistic approach. Used power tools on all of them and most of them had not experienced power tools in their mouth before and certainly not without sedation, so it was amazing to watch how he gained their trust and cooperation. His whole demeanour was so calm and empathetic and he took everything at their pace.... really great guy!
> Horses teeth keep growing throughout their lives and develop sharp edges which need to be rasped down every year. It is a bit like us being in the dentist's chair for 20mins whilst they use that horrid really rattly drill! Their whole head and neck vibrates from it! For an animal which has instincts to run at the least sign of threat, it is amazing for them to stand without even a halter on and allow this to be done!
> 
> My new Libre sensor is on and running and currently reading 0.8 higher than my finger prick BG whereas the previous one was that much lower, so we will see how it goes from here. Hopefully it will not record so many hypos and my stats will improve!


Wow, I think I need a dentist like him, he sounds amazing. So glad the horses were calm about it all


----------



## Lanny

26/06/20 23:56 BS 12.1 So, so & not a TOTAL surprise! Had my midnight Levemir & don't want to eat so, holding off on Novorapid until later to see what BS is like then?

Never checked in yesterday & now can't really remember what the day before yesterday was except it was another very tingly day! I slept a lot when I could & didn't really have a waking BS to report so, didn't check in. insulin doses went down a bit more & 1 after eating was high BS 12.6 but, reducing -4 units was too much! Corrected with +2 & only reduced the other doses by -2 units with after eating of 9's. that was the day before yesterday, 25/06/20! 

As to yesterday it started off as a continuation of the day before with no waking BS really as it was one long day as I didn't sleep the previous night: got distracted sorting out stuff on my laptop which I hadn't touched in months, can't remember how long: downloading all of my iTunes purchases since I last switched it on: I tend to do most things things either on the iPad or iPhone now as my MacBook is SO slow & can be long stretches between switching it on!  I finally finished downloading Loads of TV episodes & films I'd bought in the interim, took all nigh!t I kept an eye on my BS which stayed pretty steady around 7. Yesterday morning 26/06.20 06:56 BS 7.2 but, awake all night & was trying to sleep but, too wired, by that point, to do so! didn't eat breakfast, usual half oatcake & half dose, ate lunch around 10:30 reducing -2 again, -4 reductions BS is too high, & after was only a bit high at 11:56 BS 10.4 & dropped to 16:07 BS 5.0 without correction before dinner & that's when something went VERY wrong! I bolused for the full meal but, only ate half of it & to make things worse I'd added +2 for coke as well so, no reduction & only drank half of that too! It was only about 45 minutes after eating that my heart rate went crazy & was MUCH too lightheaded & clumsy to test so, shakily drank the rest of my coke & then ate an oatcake before I managed it 16:56 BS 7.6! My heart rate was going up & up with abdominal pain in my left side I kept washing my hands to test to keep an eye on my BS as I couldn't quite believe it WASN'T hitting the floor! It went up & down a bit but, stayed in the 6's during active insulin until 18:33 BS 6.0 when my heart rate finally started to ease a bit & I conked out pretty soon after that: felt extremely sleep but, had to keep testing! I was surprised & relieved that it kept steady without further treatment so, not completely sure it WAS a hypo!  THAT emoji IS confused! I suppose I should have stayed awake & kept testing until after 20:00 but, couldn't! Slept about 5/5.5 hours & my waking reading is SO high but, to be expected after a hypo? Did it go lower after I was asleep & then climbed back up after active insulin?

I took me that long to think back & post that I'm beginning to feel hungry now & just tested 27/06/20 03:20 BS 10.1 it dropped a bit without Novorapid with just the Levemir! Now then, what will I bolus for food? I should add +2 for a higher starting point but, I won't to be on the safe side so, next question is what dose? Stay at 26 or reduce to 24 for breakfast? I think I'll go ahead & reduce to 24 & if very high after can add a correction: safer that way! 

A completely off kilter greeting now for you all to have a Good Morning, coming up, & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Forgot to mention that on Thursday 25/06/20 in between the snoozes all day I played all 18 holes of the opening round in the golf clash tournament, in batches of 3 holes here & there, scoring -21 for 18 holes AND I got another tournament Albatross -3 on a par 5 hole!  Here is my score card:-



And here’s the video of said Albatross:-

Albatross Liberty Tournament Hole 6 par 5 City Park 5 Opening Round Front 9 on 25/06/20






Just as well I did it all on Thursday given yesterday’s shenanigans! Opening round finishes at 07:45 with official results at 08:00. I’m currently in 41st place & only the top 50 get to the final weekend round: very tough low scoring tournament with very fine margins between a great shot, my Albatross, & disaster, a dropped Birdie; fingers crossed I make it & only have 9 places I can drop as people finish! Fingers crossed emoji!

PS:- Oops! Just realised I labeled the video the wrong hole when I posted it onto youtube & can’t change the title now: only noticed it now when looking at the scorecard!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.2


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,

Well it's a 6.2 from me this morning making my weekly average a 6.0  ,  I'm back in the 6's for my weekly average the 5's did not last long


----------



## ColinUK

Morning and a 5.5 from me. 

Awful night last night as the neighbour’s party dragged on until 4:15am - music being played until about 4am. It was outside in the garden and I’m grateful for double glazing but the noise, especially when drunk friends started to argue, was unbearable at times. I’m exhausted. 
It’s very different if it’s your own body keeping you awake at night but to have your sleep deprived by thoughtlessness of others is energy sapping tip say the least.

Yesterday I did an Ikea trip to buy a parasol and it’s too small so need to do another to return that one and swap it for something bigger. As it’s raining today there won’t be a queue but as I’m knackered I think it can wait for another day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I'm joining the 6.2 gang this morning, surprising considering I had the same troubles as @ColinUK with Eastern Europeans from all closey's gathering in our back green to party the night and morning away, next time I will be phoning the police as I'm thoroughly sick fed up of their lack of respect for their Scottish neighbours, they are so clannish and rude, wont even get the chance to relax and nap today, I hope they are suffering today and their kids don't give them peace!

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies!
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @ColinUK 5.5 for me this morning   and the same as yesterday which I forgot to post. 

Rain and light rain forecast for today, well it is summer I suppose. 

Stay safe and well and dry.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> I tried a forum, there wasn't much interaction at all unfortunately
> xx


That’s a shame @Kaylz. This is such a great forum, all other forums pale in comparison.

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Time to brave the elements...it was tipping it down when I got up. 

Homebase yesterday! What a shambles! Not going back there in a hurry.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. Chippy tea survived.

Have to re attach or replace wiper blade yesterday which flew off in the downpour yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm joining the 6.2 gang this morning, surprising considering I had the same troubles as @ColinUK with Eastern Europeans from all closey's gathering in our back green to party the night and morning away, next time I will be phoning the police as I'm thoroughly sick fed up of their lack of respect for their Scottish neighbours, they are so clannish and rude, wont even get the chance to relax and nap today, I hope they are suffering today and their kids don't give them peace!
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies!
> xx


The hostess neighbour is Scottish and a nurse ffs.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Wet and dull, hurrah! It's been like breathing soup the past few days


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> The hostess neighbour is Scottish and a nurse ffs.


We're surrounded by Eastern Europeans, mum's just been out to the bin with the recycling and they've managed to snap one of the washing poles, absolutely disgusting but then again its not a one off for them its a regular occurrence we have to go through xx


----------



## karloc

Why are those carbs so tasty  . Still managed to stay pretty low, so it's a 4.1 today .


----------



## Flower

Morning all 5.6 to kick off the day, that’ll do.

Yay lovely cooling rain on the windows. Some low intensity housework today, general faffing around with a duster and polish trying to avoid multiple hypos.

I hope you have a pleasant day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 on the dot here. No rain yet, but it’s expected. The heavens will open just as we get to son’s house with some plants for his garden, at least it'll save having to water them in. Now that we’ve 'Bubbled' with him, at least we won’t have to cower under umbrellas in the garden to eat lunch, like we did last time.


----------



## eggyg

Hi everyone, a nice round 6. A very disturbed night for me too, not parties but just me being hot and sticky and when I did finally drop off was having terrible nightmares! So today, which is very wet and considerably cooler thank goodness, will be spent reading and nana napping. @ColinUK they could have least invited you! Have a cooler Saturday everyone.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.8 today
Saturday is the day I take my blood pressure and weigh in
all good today BP 109/59 and weight down 1.5 lbs to 158.5 I was 175 in april
I’ve  had to buy new trousers,
have a great day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Gruers said:


> It’s a 6.8 today
> Saturday is the day I take my blood pressure and weigh in
> all good today BP 109/59 and weight down 1.5 lbs to 158.5 I was 175 in april
> I’ve  had to buy new trousers,
> have a great day everyone


Well done @Gruers!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Oops! Late on parade this morning with a fashionable 6.2!
Not bad after yesterday's fish n chips and a piece of raspberry sponge made especially for me.
Managed to beat my best (not)parkrun time yesterday, not sure how considering it was 18 degrees at 7 am when I went out!
Twas a bit drippy on return...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Hi everyone, a nice round 6. A very disturbed night for me too, not parties but just me being hot and sticky and when I did finally drop off was having terrible nightmares! So today, which is very wet and considerably cooler thank goodness, will be spent reading and nana napping. @ColinUK they could have least invited you! Have a cooler Saturday everyone.


They did invite me but (being serious for a moment) if I’m not able to hug my own parents then I’m certainly not going to go to a packed party with strangers.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> We're surrounded by Eastern Europeans, mum's just been out to the bin with the recycling and they've managed to snap one of the washing poles, absolutely disgusting but then again its not a one off for them its a regular occurrence we have to go through xx


Not quite sure it’s OK to tar all Eastern European folk with the same brush @Kaylz 
Sure the ones who cause you grief sound like pains in the arse but my family is Eastern European and the most ago you’d get from us would be mum trying to feed you and me giving you planting/gardening advice.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> They did invite me but (being serious for a moment) if I’m not able to hug my own parents then I’m certainly not going to go to a packed party with strangers.


Very true. We had to have our telly fixed this week ( very expensive TV still under warranty) the engineer came all the way up from Nottingham to Carlisle to do it. My point is, my children and grandchildren aren’t allowed into our house but a TV repair man, who I don’t know from Adam, is! He was all PPEd up and removed his shoes and wiped everything down but still......It’s all very weird isn’t it? And I, for one, won’t be venturing into any pubs, bars, restaurants or cafes on the dot of 4th July.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Not quite sure it’s OK to tar all Eastern European folk with the same brush @Kaylz
> Sure the ones who cause you grief sound like pains in the arse but my family is Eastern European and the most ago you’d get from us would be mum trying to feed you and me giving you planting/gardening advice.


I don't tar them all with the same brush and talk to a few even that have gone back to Poland for instance but when you have over 50 houses around you that house them that turn absolutely obnoxious when alcohol is added it gets very tiring when it happens basically every night and the council wont do a thing about it, nor the cops who wont charge them for public urination against a house door when he'd opened the gate to go in but fined an english man for it up against a wall with nothing on show at 1:30am in the morning xx


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Lanny You are right in the middle of it aren't you.  Hope everything evens out soon. Sending good thoughts.
Heavy showers here at the edge of the Peak District.  Much needed
9.1 after a Japanese last night


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning after a very long, sleep to make up for the lack of it the night before.... sorry to those who didn't sleep well last night.... not meaning to rub it in as my sleepless night was self imposed but hopefully like me you will find that you are so zonked tonight you will make up for it.


----------



## KARNAK

Not willing to share my 10.1 today.
Be sharing details tonight boys/maids, clouds Baint be moving much today but sure is waaarm.

Got a story to tell but better later than sooner nufink smutty words are slowly not using the use of
my mouth? speak with you later folks, stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK Ted, don't keep us in suspense.... we love a good story.... as long as it doesn't involve you ending up heading to hospital in an ambulance..... but still that's better than a trip to the crem in a hearse ....so we will take a blue light story at a push! 
Come on, what have you been up to???


----------



## KARNAK

Have to wait Barbara a bit of research to do.
Get mucking out, chickens need feeding and me.


----------



## rebrascora

"Get mucking out, chickens need feeding and me."

Actually Ted, I have to head off to Lidl, 'cos I need feeding too. Mucking out can wait till 3am if necessary!
I have been putting off shopping for days now but it should be quiet-ish at 6.30pm on a Saturday night and I am out of cream for my coffee and peanut butter and pork scratching amongst other things, so I just gotta go tonight!
Still got plenty rum though but can't have any till I get back!


----------



## KARNAK

Just had your rum me hearty, bottles taking a bashing girl, cokes no good to me either
can`t snort it all up without sneezing.


----------



## KARNAK

Shall we do it or is it too late? I`m knackered but willing.


----------



## Lanny

27/06/20 23:19 BS 5.1  Uh! SO close but, no cigar: a very odd saying! Just finished cooking & eating breakfast & about to take midnight Levemir now, I see by my watch it’s 00:15: switched off midnight alarm upon waking! Stuck with 24 units Novorapid for breakfast & see the results later?

Yesterday my after breakfast reading was only a smidge high BS 8.8 so, my precautious instincts were right! But, that was the only reading in range! I had a pretty high BS day as both my eyes were REALLY bugging me with constant watering: muggy, humid day with cloud cover trapping tree pollen; both eyes got very red at one point & stayed pink all day! A rare frown, JUST about, from me! Before lunch BS 10.3 huh? Rose after eating breakfast reading so, didn’t reduce lunch dose or added a correction for higher start & after 11.4! Didn’t add correction either to see what BS would do? Before dinner 10.0 the same dinner dose as yesterday nor added correction for higher start, again see what happens, & after 7.8 & went to bed?

Still managed in little batches of 3 holes each to complete all 18 holes of my weekend round of the golf clash tournament AND I managed to Albatross the same hole on the Front 9: always JUST on the Front & not the Back 9; quite odd that! With exactly the same score again of -21 for 18 holes: very consistent, I must say? This will be a tournament I’ll remember for getting 2 Albatross: just looked it up to confirm what I remember & it IS indeed a mass noun; more than one is still Albatross & NOT Albatrosses! 

Here’s the 2nd. Albatross I got during this tournament:-

2nd. Albatross Liberty Tournament Weekend Round Front 9 par 5 Hole 6 City Park 5 on 27/06/20






Was in 26th when I finished but, can only fall over 2 days as others finish: official results Monday 08:00; see what medal I get? 

Another completely off kilter greeting for the morning coming up, a very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- Ted @KARNAK , you big tease! What IS your news? Give!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 3.1


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning.
@Lanny Congrats on making the cut and on growing your flock of albatrii 
Alas I didn’t make the cut however I did make it to another Ikea, took back the parasol I bought Friday and bought a different, larger, one which hopefully works better in the space. I’ll see later today when I get it up but it might be too big as opposed to being too small.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> 5.6 this morning.
> @Lanny Congrats on making the cut and on growing your flock of albatrii
> Alas I didn’t make the cut however I did make it to another Ikea, took back the parasol I bought Friday and bought a different, larger, one which hopefully works better in the space. I’ll see later today when I get it up but it might be too big as opposed to being too small.


Thanks, @ColinUK  Ah! The “Goldilocks” syndrome: has to be just right!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

The score on the door for me today is 5.8


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning, not so windy out ATM and a bit of sunshine!
Shaping up for a run after tea duties!
Enjoy your Sunday,
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Still absolutely knackered but got a few more hours last night than I have in the last 2 days, have woken up with a very sore elbow though

Bruce’s mum picked up some stuff for me yesterday, £4 for 4 cartons of almond milk as on offer at £1 each so not bad but £6.10 for a roll of bin bags and some Tipp-Ex mice!  absolutely shocking! Only 69p for self adhesive labels at Home Bargains too so hopefully get back to mixing my eliquid soon (before I run out!) Still on the hunt for a cheap can of compressed air though, Home Bargains didn’t have any and I refuse to pay upwards of £4 per can! who can afford that!

Anyways its a 5.5 for me today

Stay safe and enjoy your day
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 for me today.  Getting psyched up to go back to the main surgery tomorrow after 14 weeks, part of me is looking forward to going back but another part is feeling a bit trepidatious. Think I will stay in my room as much as possible. Only got one week though before I am off for 2 weeks and then off to our caravan, oh yes I can’t wait . No plans again for today.
Stay safe and well, Covid has not gone away xx


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. Wet, windy but cooler, had a much better night sleep wise. I’m sitting on the 5.8 step with my fellow Cumbrian @Baz. where we will probably stay  as it’s not a good day for venturing out up here. Very heavy rain and strong winds later today. I’m stir crazy and I’ve only had one day in! No craic today other than I’m having a full English within the next hour. Have a super Sunday whatever you are.


----------



## khskel

Morning and another 5.8er here.

It's a bit gusty out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a very happy 5.4 for me today as low as I’ve ever been
off to Lidl to buy yogurt this morning 
have a great day guys


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> 5.6 this morning.
> @Lanny Congrats on making the cut and on growing your flock of albatrii
> Alas I didn’t make the cut however I did make it to another Ikea, took back the parasol I bought Friday and bought a different, larger, one which hopefully works better in the space. I’ll see later today when I get it up but it might be too big as opposed to being too small.


Watch out @ColinUK...Karnak’ll be ROFL at your last sentence! No sentence is safe from innuendo when Ted’s on the loose, tee hee.  

Morning all. 6.8 here.

It’s so WINDY out there. My poor plants. At least it’s stopped raining (for now).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Snap @Gruers.
Looking forward to a windy riding lesson later, just hope it stays dry. Rain blowing in your face when you’re trying to concentrate is hard.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@SueEK  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
7.5 for me today.   Hubby put up a new weather vane the other day, constantly moving yesterday, forecast to get dizzy today and wet very wet.
Best Wishes to everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.4 here this morning. 
And wet and windy as well.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden Anyone would think I’d chosen my wording very carefully!

And I got it out, screwed it in tight and popped it up. It fits beautifully and the head tilts and everything!


----------



## karloc

Carbs being carbs  Had a few yesterday, they were tasty  . So it's a 5.3 today , worth it but I know my liver will have hidden some away so it will take a few days to bring it back down to super low levels again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today  Very wet and windy out there


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.8 here if there’s any room left on the 5.8 step, it’s a popular place today!

Rather windy this morning so I’m staying put. A great big group of crows has taken a fancy to my road and trees it is like ‘The Birds’ 

Hope you’re all doing ok out there


----------



## KARNAK

Bloden said:


> Watch out @ColinUK...Karnak’ll be ROFL at your last sentence! No sentence is safe from innuendo when Ted’s on the loose, tee hee.





ColinUK said:


> *And I got it out, screwed it in tight and popped it up. It fits beautifully and the head tilts and everything!*



What more can I say @Bloden ? couldn`t have wrote it better if I tried, 5.4 for whoever can`t
stop laughing.

Wait @Lanny.  

Take care stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 5.8 here if there’s any room left on the 5.8 step, it’s a popular place today!
> 
> Rather windy this morning so I’m staying put. A great big group of crows has taken a fancy to my road and trees it is like ‘The Birds’
> 
> Hope you’re all doing ok out there


I’ve budged up for you @Flower.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I'm delighted to plant my bot on the step next to karloc this morning with a 5.3 although I would like to add that unlike him, it was without the aid of any carbs that I got there... I was really good diet wise yesterday in that respect, so I am industriously polishing my halo .... which may have been slightly tarnished by a rum and coke and a glass of rose last night  to wash down a lovely chunk of Somerset Extra Mature cheddar!

@Gruers Congrats on your great morning reading and personal best.... Nice one! Good luck at Lidl.

@KARNAK Ted I am pleased I wasn't holding my breath waiting for your story!! I even delayed my Lidl trip hoping you might divulge last night and when I eventually got there the shelves were empty.... so was the supermarket though, so at least I didn't have to worry about social distancing or queuing for the checkout.... a rarity indeed in Lidl! 
You have teased us long enough now please, put us out of our misery..... and it better be a good one!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> @Bloden Anyone would think I’d chosen my wording very carefully!
> 
> And I got it out, screwed it in tight and popped it up. It fits beautifully and the head tilts and everything!


Glad to hear it’s finally erect (fnar)!


----------



## Baz.

eggyg said:


> Good morning. Wet, windy but cooler, had a much better night sleep wise. I’m sitting on the 5.8 step with my fellow Cumbrian @Baz. where we will probably stay  as it’s not a good day for venturing out up here. Very heavy rain and strong winds later today. I’m stir crazy and I’ve only had one day in! No craic today other than I’m having a full English within the next hour. Have a super Sunday whatever you are.


Spot on there wet, windy not nice at all and it's my only day off from been back in work as well  lol


----------



## SB2015

Rather late today.  A 7.5 this morning after a 3.8 in the early hours.  
A reasonable day considering we did a rather carb heavy birthday tea in the garden for a friend.  We managed to doge the downpours and sat wrapped in blankets.  The bubbles helped!

Much cooler today and very welcome.  Also an excuse to get stuff done inside.  
Still slowly threading my loom, as well as making final plans for the design.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> Stop on there wet, windy not nice at all and it's my only day off from been back in work as well  lol


I’ve just got in from a walk! Mad or what? We’re tough up here though.  Managed to stay upright, that’ll be the lockdown diet! But it made me realise how much I need a hair cut! Couldn't see at times for my flowing lockdown locks! Sorry it’s your only day off, that sucks!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Gruers

5.8 this morning
have a great day everyone


----------



## Baz.

Well good morning from this  still wet and windy Cumbria Town  My reading for today is 6.6 , with very little sleep due to the noise of the rain and wind


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 for me today, a Heinz Special   
Sunny ATM but due to be breezy later.
Garden work today and no doubt some jobs for Mrs Snowwy!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 for me this morning.

I’m delighted to report that my parasol stayed up all day and night through the rain and wind that was raging all around. 

I wanted something very low cal and carb to chew last night so bought some seaweed crisps.... 24cal in the entire pack and 1 carb. They’d be interesting in a salad perhaps or snipped across the top of a bowl of soup as a garnish but I won’t be eating them straight again


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Sounds a bit wild out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Still windy here. Nothing else to report. Might go to the CoOp later for the weekly shop. Hubby’s busy painting sleepers with tar-infused paint in preparation for the fence going up tomorrow. Still windy here...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. It certainly still sounds windy outside here too. Off soon to the next town for my weekly co-op run too.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce ordered us all new vape tanks last week, they've been sitting 3 days so will open them up today (apparently that's safe enough anyway) bought as he wanted one and I'm not very able to deal with my tank just now as I use a rebuildable and with my hands the way they are coiling and wicking is a bit problematic so back to stock coils for a while, tried to get my RTA off my mod last night which has resulted in numerous blood blisters and 2 holes in my left hand that are weeping quite a lot 

Anyways its a 5.7 for me today

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.1 for me, and grey, blustery and rainy enough that the dog didn't want to go out!


----------



## karloc

Morning all and it's a 5.1 slowly coming down again


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Cool, blustery and wet


----------



## Lanny

07:59 BS 6.2  A slight delay while I got my golf results: finished up with a medal for 52nd. Place; here it is:-



I had a VERY short day yesterday & had a MAMMOTH sleep session: obviously needed it; woken up feeling MUCH better & my eyes are like a fresh, new pair of glasses! JUST managed to stay awake for midday meds & Levemir then, hit the sack & slept until now with barely enough time awake to eat 2 meals, a matter of bunging them into the microwave to reheat chicken casseroles already cooked before, & nodding straight off again: around midnight & around 5am! Sleepy smiley with a stream of z’s emoji!

Oooh! The first thing that hits me, upon trip to bathroom & back, is it’s ccchilly today, awfully grey looking too & from the sounds of it I probably missed the windy, wet weather yesterday while in the land of nod!

A VERY enthusiastic, after such a lovely REFRESHING sleep, GOOD MORNING to you all! Did that wake you up, if you were still asleep? Have a Wonderful Day folks!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.3! So near yet so far! Still very wet and wild here, looks set for the day. Monday is one of my washing days, bedding included, won’t be putting it on the washing line that’s for certain, I’ll never see it again!  I’ll go and get the tumble dryer charged up! The only excitement in Eggyland today is going to pick up my Click and Collect from Tesco between 4-6pm. Might try and venture out for a walk if there happens to be a break in the weather. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today.  
Another wet and windy one here as well.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.  It is 5.8 today on this very cold and blustery day.
Another day inside I think with a brief shopping trip as it is my week to cook.


----------



## stephknits

A 5 for me. The pirate flag next door is blowing nicely in the wind.  Chilly start to the day.  Am going to a friend's garden later so hoping for an improvement, will take a hat! Stained glass and lessons this morning, along with plenty of coffee.  Have a wonderous day all!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.0 today.

I’ve got that feeling that I’ve got something important I should do today but whatever it is I can’t remember! Oh well I’ll see what happens -or not!

I hope you’re doing ok out there.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Lanny So glad your feeling better.
@stephknits So envious about stained glass.  Maybe I will take some lessons
9.3 for me after roast pork dinner yesterday (2 roast potatoes)   
Wet and windy here on the edge of Peak District.  Paperwork for me.
Best Wishes and keep on keeping safe.


----------



## stephknits

View attachment 14625View attachment 14625
The view from my studio and starting this morning with the necessary cup of coffee


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning nail on the head time HS.



karloc said:


> Morning all and it's a 5.1 slowly coming down again



You wanna have a word with Colin, @karloc his stays up all night.


@ColinUK so glad it stayed up for you, were did you get the seaweed crisps from The Thames.

Be safe folks and enjoy the humour in the rest of my life, please read signature.


----------



## KARNAK

Can you buy that at B&Q @stephknits? my boring view.


----------



## Lanny

No medication left.
Don`t matter died last month.
Hope you are all well?

Ted @KARNAK. Confused!  That IS a confused emoji!
But, congrats on the HS!


----------



## ColinUK

@KARNAK I went down to the foreshore and foraged the seaweed myself from the shelf in Waitrose


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Can you buy that at B&Q @stephknits? my boring view.View attachment 14627


Is that really your view? If so lucky lucky you x


----------



## Bexlee

5.7 many hours ago. Busy day on planet teach from home. New technology skills daily at the moment it feels. 

Hope all are well and staying safe.  I’m enjoying the cooler weather


----------



## Hazel

Good morning peeps

4.3 today

Could not sleep.    Might try and have 40 winks later.    Hope you are all doing well.   Stay safe xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A Heinz Special again at 5.7!
As today is the last day of June its been about 6 months since my diagnosis around Christmas time so I thought I would look back and see how far I had come...
*STATISTICS
Weight*
2019 - 13 st 5 (at worst)
2020 - 11 st 7 (today 30/9)
*BP*
2019 - 140/90
2020 - 110/67 pulse 51
*Hba1c*
2019 - 51 (Dec)
2020 - 34 (Est as not been to clinic)
See photo of 90 day average.
Now I am not sure of the last reading and I am sure there are those on the forum who know more.
Until I can get to see my DN and get tested, I just press on..
Just thought it was worth sharing...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

OMG don’t faint - I have my very first HS today, trumpets are blowing in Brighton. Can’t believe it, am normally in the 6 and 7s and today 5.2, DF is being kind to me.
Awful day at work yesterday, felt strange going back to the big surgery, have new computer and nothing worked, couldn’t access most of what I needed. However eventually got it sorted but only me there at the moment so work coming at me from every direction. Mask on and off throughout the day as I have to wear it as soon as I leave my room. So lovely to see everyone though.
Have a good day all, hopefully mine will be easier today.
@Snowwy great results, well done to you x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.8


----------



## Lanny

Well done on your HS @SueEK  DA, DA, DA, DA, DA, DA, DA! Trumpet Fanfare! Clapping hands emoji!

Snap @Northerner , 06:05 BS 6.3 Just sitting down to breakfast, not quite munching yet but, will when I’m done posting! It’s another c c c chilly morning & grey looking!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Carry the Sunshine on the Inside today, as there’s nowt on the outside, & hopefully keep you warm ish!

Breakfast is calling me! Munch, munch!


----------



## Gruers

[Q


Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A Heinz Special again at 5.7!
> As today is the last day of June its been about 6 months since my diagnosis around Christmas time so I thought I would look back and see how far I had come...
> *STATISTICS
> Weight*
> 2019 - 13 st 5 (at worst)
> 2020 - 11 st 7 (today 30/9)
> *BP*
> 2019 - 140/90
> 2020 - 110/67 pulse 51
> *Hba1c*
> 2019 - 51 (Dec)
> 2020 - 34 (Est as not been to clinic)
> See photo of 30 day average.View attachment 14630
> Now I am not sure of the last reading and I am sure there are those on the forum who know more.
> Until I can get to see my DN and get tested, I just press on..
> Just thought it was worth sharing...
> Blessings Snowwy


very well done @snowy keep going


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  At least it dry here so far  

My reading for today is 5.8  

Hope everybody is as good as can be


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 5.8 from me today 
I’m happy with that, have a great day everyone


----------



## Baz.

SueEK said:


> OMG don’t faint - I have my very first HS today, trumpets are blowing in Brighton. Can’t believe it, am normally in the 6 and 7s and today 5.2, DF is being kind to me.
> Awful day at work yesterday, felt strange going back to the big surgery, have new computer and nothing worked, couldn’t access most of what I needed. However eventually got it sorted but only me there at the moment so work coming at me from every direction. Mask on and off throughout the day as I have to wear it as soon as I leave my room. So lovely to see everyone though.
> Have a good day all, hopefully mine will be easier today.
> @Snowwy great results, well done to you x


Well done on the House special @SueEK


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.4 today

Marvellous HS @SueEK , great results @Snowwy

Going to a private podiatrist today as no foot clinic since Feb and I’m getting worried about my feet. Quite nervous of going into a treatment room even with a mask.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A nice round 6, oh I love a round number. It’s actually dry today, wonders will never cease! Might get the washing out. Batch cooking this morning. I love getting my pinny  on and cooking up a storm, very therapeutic. Going to visit youngest grandchildren this afternoon as the forecast is dry. They are coming to stay on Saturday as Boris’ new guidance allows it, but as we’ve only seen the little one twice in 15 weeks ( she’s 2.5 today actually) we want to break her in gently. She hasn’t forgotten us but is a bit shy around us, just in real life, when we FaceTime she never shuts up!
Congratulations @SueEK and well done @Snowwy on your fantastic achievement.
Have a tremendous Tuesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Firstly congratulations @SueEK on your HS!!   

Well waited on Bruce to tip the contents out of the envelopes last night (I cant hold much in my left hand with the holes) and finally got a decent vape at 8pm! Felt like bliss! New tank is absolutely beautiful and new juice that a good friend sent me (a custard one shot) tastes great! Will upload a pic of the tank tomorrow if I remember to take one later

Anyways it's another 5.7 today, been awake just tossing and turning since before 4am, don't know what was up just couldn't sleep at all so I may try for a nap after dinner although when I tried that this time last week the binmen came and disturbed me

Have a nice day, take care and stay safe whatever you are doing
xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning

And zilch else to report. Have a good day folks!


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning.  4.1 here.

Great work @Snowwy!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Must go for a walk today.. Yesterday was not conducive to out door exercise. Looking better today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Woke up around 2am feeling a bit hypo. tested and was 4.9, but I don’t have a libre sensor on at the moment, so no idea if I was dropping fast, so had a jelly baby just in case. I probably only needed half a one, but how do you decide on the head or the feet in the wee small hours?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @SueEK House Special for me too.  
And very well done @Snowwy - those are great results. Keep doing what you're doing. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Another 6.4 from me this morning.

Plans for coffee outside this morning abandoned in response to a lot of rain.
A happy garden.  Another in day at the loom.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Congratulations on your HS's @SueEK and @MeeTooTeeTwo
Take care @Michael12421 
@Snowwy What can I say What wonderful results! Pat on the back for you
7.9 for me
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Take care @Michael12421
Thank you, I'm doing the best that I can.  Trouble is that Toujeo does not have any half units.  I normally inject 15 which results in low morning readings. If I only inject 14 then I get high morning readings - well high being 6 or above. I know that 6 is not considered 'high' but I don't want excess glucose in my system as it affects other health problems viz-a-viz viral infections.


----------



## stephknits

Good morning all!  5.8 for me, well done on the HSs people.  
Am off to do more stained glass for my mum, squeeze in a lesson and then going to the park with the girls and the dog.  Back to sew up my Arnie and Carlos quarantine knit along patches into cushion covers.  Phew, feel almost busy.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a 5.6 this morning and it was 5.5 yesterday and the day before it was 5.1, so three 5s in a row.... maybe I am getting better at interpreting my Libre.... Can't remember ever having a straight hat trick of 5s. I am also up to 95% time in range and no hypos in the last 7 days, so I must be getting the hang of it. Need to order some more sensors as I am definitely hooked!

@SueEK WOOHOO!!! Many congratulations. I hope it is the first of many!
@MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, you are starting to make it look far too easy and putting the rest of us to shame! Well done!
@Snowwy Huge virtual pat on the back! Fantastic results! Congratulations. 
@Michael12421 Sorry to see you woke up on another low reading. If you are going to take 15 units then maybe try going to bed on a higher reading... ie have a couple of biscuits with some cheese at bedtime, but waking up on 6s and 7s or even 8s is far better than 2s and should not encourage infections at those levels.


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report a 5.6 this morning and it was 5.5 yesterday and the day before it was 5.1, so three 5s in a row.... maybe I am getting better at interpreting my Libre.... Can't remember ever having a straight hat trick of 5s. I am also up to 95% time in range and no hypos in the last 7 days, so I must be getting the hang of it. Need to order some more sensors as I am definitely hooked!
> 
> @SueEK WOOHOO!!! Many congratulations. I hope it is the first of many!
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, you are starting to make it look far too easy and putting the rest of us to shame! Well done!
> @Snowwy Huge virtual pat on the back! Fantastic results! Congratulations.
> @Michael12421 Sorry to see you woke up on another low reading. If you are going to take 15 units then maybe try going to bed on a higher reading... ie have a couple of biscuits with some cheese at bedtime, but waking up on 6s and 7s or even 8s is far better than 2s and should not encourage infections at those levels.


Well done, great news


----------



## KARNAK

Robin said:


> how do you decide on the head or the feet in the wee small hours?



Depends if it`s Male or Female @Robin? Guess which bit I would pick? 

6.2, on a cloudy day. Neighbours had to get me up and about this morning they worry
if I`m not around at a certain time Paramedics are usually laying next to me in bed.

You sure that was seaweed you picked up @ColinUK? our seaweed can`t be the same.
Hmmm but the seagull poo is, strange that.

@SueEK the answer to your question is yes, congratulations on the HS along with @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Well done @Snowwy.

Take care folks stay safe, going to put my swimming trunks on now tides coming in.
Quite along way to walk 100yds!!!!!! when you got no clothes on.


----------



## annealex1

7.3 for me.


----------



## Bexlee

5.4 for me today

Congrats on the HS @SueEK and @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Great job @Snowwy 

Hope everyone has had a nice day.

Less stressful today on planet try and actually teach from home as I’ve figured out the tech google chrome v Firefox ????? Not really a clue but it’s now working. All signing and dancing Powerpoint presentation with a happy pleased and excited to be back voiceover completed and the whole thing converted to mp4 (impressed myself !) and positive comments from the kids - yay!!!

Nice to be normal teaching pretty much even if it is from home and only pre-recorded lessons and no kids in front of me. Although Friday I have potentially 130 for an online live lesson to mark questions ......gulp I hope they can tell me how to get sorted when I can’t remember how to present my screen !!!!

I am looking forward to July 17th. And the summer holidays - still be home but at least I can have a bit of a rest.


----------



## Ditto

I am going to have a go at getting blood out again tomorrow morning, it might not be so sticky if I'm not pigging out.

I'm fed-up as I'm having trouble breathing again. I keep getting a recurring pain under my right arm, towards the back, sharp and it gets worse if I try to take a deep breath. I've had it a lot lately. I hates being crook.  When I get to 8stone I'll be fit as a flea.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 4.1


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 this morning and a slightly stroppy floof who decided to wake me up by whacking me around the head with an non-extended claws paw and then sneeze right in my face. 
You’ve not lived until you’ve had a cat sneeze in your face and look surprised as he engulfs you in a cloud of fish scented Dreamies breath first thing in the morning.

I’ll weigh myself in a bit but I’m over 10lbs down for June I’m sure. Also looking back at BMI logs from the scales and that’s dropped from an obscene 33.3 to 28.5 already. Obviously it’s got to drop further but still I thought that was pretty darned awesome.

Watched GBBO Professionals yesterday without wishing that I could dive through the screen headfirst into the entremet and chocolate tarts any of the teams had made, and that’s a first. Although maybe it was because I’m not that keen on Earl Grey tea as a flavouring in stuff that isn’t a hot wet beverage.

And talking about telly stuff I’m loving, and would wholeheartedly recommend, The Last Ship on Amazon Prime. Somehow I’d missed it entirely so I’m binging it. Naval destroyer on a mission and virus spreads across the globe destroying most of civilisation and wiping out most of the people bit because they were at sea for so long the destroyer is unaffected and is the last ship... it’s good. Silly in places but also raises moral questions as it goes.

Anyways I’ve rambled enough for now but don’t fear as I’ll be back later!

@Robin  Use the logic of Solomon perhaps and just nibble it in half vertically?!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Yet another Heinz Special of 5.7, what's going on?
Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement yesterday, I have not found it easy but you guys (and gals) on the forum have really helped.
Just staring out the window watching two squirrels playing, such a joy in nature.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

4.4 for me this morning. Nice and steady but too low for me to drive to work. Will see how it is after shower and breakfast.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier. 05:22 BS 6.6 

Already had breakfast & wee bit low on food, tesco delivery today 15:00 to 16:00, so, had cornflakes: don't eat cereals very often & a pack of cornflakes & a pack of "Oats So Simple" can last me about a year; cornflakes in an airtight Tupperware box! AND nearly always for dinner before bed as it's too heavy, I find, to start the day with!  But, needs must & I'll have food by the end of today albeit Lunch will be very late!

It's looking a bit brighter today after another cool/chilly ish night & had heater on again at 21C: only because of "The Tingles"; but, they ARE just starting to ease a bit in that they're not SO constant! Hopefully they're on the way out & I can be tingle free again? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day, with Sunshine on the Inside if there's not much of it on the outside!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,    Well I've got the same as @Snowwy  this morning with a reading of 5.7


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. Been awake since 4.30 and up since 5.15! Anyways getting up early doesn’t like my BGs, 6.9, followed by 5 units of bolus for my thin bagel, one hour later without eating 7.5! Dawn Phenomenon  doing her very best to annoy me! Never got my batch cooking done yesterday as we decided on a walk before lunch which took three hours, it was only under six miles but we dawdle, taking photos and just taking it all in. By the time we had lunch it was time to visit our grandchildren, it was lovely, the little one was very pleased to see us and our 7 year old granddaughter gave us a hug which she never does or did before lockdown. Not an entirely socially distanced visit but who is going to refuse a cuddle? Last night two year old told mummy “ I excited go Gaga’s” no mention of me though!  @ColinUK I love Bake Off The Professionals, I never want to eat the cakes funnily enough but love the precision that goes into them. Oh and I loved Cherish’s green dress last night, I definitely wanted that! Have a wonderful Wednesday, I’m off to get my pinny on before there’s any more distractions!


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6 today which brings to end a run of 5’s 
it looks a nice day and I’m off to golf later 
have a great day folks


----------



## SB2015

Joining @Snowwy and @Baz on the 5.7 step this morning.

Whatbis boring about your view @KARNAK .  It looks lovely.
Congrats on the HS yesterday @SueEK .  May that be one of many.
I hope the podiatrist appointment was useful @Flower 
Lovely to hear of your hugs with the grandchildren @eggyg 

@Michael12421 , sorry if you have been asked this before, but have you tried Levemir as a Basal.  It does usually require a split injection am and pm, but that can be an advantage as you can adjust one without messing the other one up.  And most important of all you can use a half unit pen with it, so it is much more flexible.

Gardening until it gets too cold, threading the loom and making a journal today.


----------



## Michael12421

@SB2015 I will ask the doctor when they come back to work!  Both of the doctors at my surgery freely admit that their knowledge of diabetes is limited so their reaction is going to guarded.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> @SB2015 I will ask the doctor when they come back to work!  Both of the doctors at my surgery freely admit that their knowledge of diabetes is limited so their reaction is going to guarded.


The half unit facility may well help with the lows you have been having at night.  It certainly sorted out mine when I was on MDI.  I also liked being able to reduce the day time basal if I knew I had a particularly active day ahead, and then back to normal dose for night time.
Your doctor not knowing much might help as if you can go with the information to hand and explain it to them they may well bow to your better knowledge.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.1 I think the Basmati started to kick in overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Had an adventurous day yesterday, I went to Specsavers for an eye test, and chose new glasses (not easy wearing a mask, I discovered). 
So while I was in the bigger town, that I haven’t visited since March, I popped into Waitrose (in as much as one can 'pop' these days, but it was only a five minute queue) and picked up a couple of items that the co-op don't stock, including herrings in dill marinade, which I'm looking forward to for lunch today.
It all felt slightly weird, being in a much bigger town with more people and traffic, but I thought I'd take advantage while the locally recorded Covid cases are rock bottom, and soon I won’t be squinting at the small print.
I don’t think I fancied much of what was baked last night, @ColinUK, Chocolate, pineapple and Earl grey sounded especially weird. Loved Cherish's dress too, @eggyg , such a gorgeous colour.
Goodness, I’ve written an essay, I’m turning into @Lanny !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well here’s a pic of my new tank, isn’t it a beauty? TPD laws restrict UK tanks to 2ml capacity but there are extensions for some tanks available including this one so I have a 4.2ml juice capacity, vaping some Captains Secret which is a new one on me that a friend sent me mixed from a one shot, it’s a custard without vanilla and have to say its actually pretty nice! Also a picture of my poor hand to show the mess the RTA not coming off my mod did, OUCH!!



Anyways its a 6.1 for me, rainy and quite chilly here, was fine in my bed! One day I will treat myself to a long lie as been up at 6am everyday for over 3 and a half years lol

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.1 I think the Basmati started to kick in overnight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Basmati for me last night too, it’s a devil to bolus for.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.0 here. Had an adventurous day yesterday, I went to Specsavers for an eye test, and chose new glasses (not easy wearing a mask, I discovered).
> So while I was in the bigger town, that I haven’t visited since March, I popped into Waitrose (in as much as one can 'pop' these days, but it was only a five minute queue) and picked up a couple of items that the co-op don't stock, including herrings in dill marinade, which I'm looking forward to for lunch today.
> It all felt slightly weird, being in a much bigger town with more people and traffic, but I thought I'd take advantage while the locally recorded Covid cases are rock bottom, and soon I won’t be squinting at the small print.
> I don’t think I fancied much of what was baked last night, @ColinUK, Chocolate, pineapple and Earl grey sounded especially weird. Loved Cherish's dress too, @eggyg , such a gorgeous colour.
> Goodness, I’ve written an essay, I’m turning into @Lanny !



You did have an adventurous day! I was due an eye test in May and my optician opened last week but I’m a bit reluctant even though I feel my prescription has changed. I might leave it a week or two.
Green is my favourite colour, any hue, unfortunately Cherish is a wee bit slimmer than me so somehow don’t think her dress would look as good on me!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

It’s all go here by the seaside. Roads being dug up, cafes being re-jigged, painting, hammering, JCBs...all for the tourists’ big return on Monday I suppose. I just hope the sun comes out to greet them!

Ouch @Kaylz. That looks sore.


----------



## stephknits

Good morning, a 6.5 for me today.  Yesterday we learned about volcanic plugs which was actually quite interesting.  Today, Alice has a hospital appointment and I am going to do a bit of food shopping.  I really need to go to the opticians too @Robin so just look into making an appointment.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.  
Is it too late for

?
Stay safe and well
Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all with an added pinch & punch. It’s a new month 6.0.

Podiatrist was good, said they’d not seen feet like mine ! I thought I’d be able to pay by card as I haven’t used cash since Covid but there wasn’t a way to pay. Walking back today once I’ve gone via a cash point, I thought I was going to have to work there to pay my debt!

Hope you’re all ok out there


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Ouch @Kaylz. That looks sore.


It most definitely is and its a never ending vicious cycle as with my OCD hand washing they aren't getting a chance to dry up so I imagine its going to take quite some time    xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.5 very cloudy today temp 23.C.

Looks very sore @Kaylz but nice vape tank take care. {{{HUGS}}}

You certainly got around @Robin new glasses for me too.

Don`t put it off @eggyg please, you and Mr @eggyg have been through enough.

Great with the weight loss @ColinUK keep it up.  

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Believe it or not it's another 5 for me today, so I am really on a roll and just one short of the optimum number at 5.3. Has to be the Libre improving my fasting readings. I'm now up to 96% TIR for the last 7 days and no hypos. 
I even chanced my arm at porridge this morning. Bolussed 5 units N/R an hour in advance (2 for DP and 3 for brekkie) weighed out 35g jumbo oats made into porridge with water and a bit of sweetener, then frozen berries, seeds and yoghurt added.... yum! Libre slowly and steadily rose but topped out at 8.6 one and a half hours after starting to eat (so much for porridge being slow release) and on it's way back down now, so just stayed in range. Very happy with that!


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Looks very sore @Kaylz but nice vape tank take care. {{{HUGS}}}


Tis very sore lol and thanks I love my tank   xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well here’s a pic of my new tank, isn’t it a beauty? TPD laws restrict UK tanks to 2ml capacity but there are extensions for some tanks available including this one so I have a 4.2ml juice capacity, vaping some Captains Secret which is a new one on me that a friend sent me mixed from a one shot, it’s a custard without vanilla and have to say its actually pretty nice! Also a picture of my poor hand to show the mess the RTA not coming off my mod did, OUCH!!
> 
> View attachment 14641View attachment 14642
> 
> Anyways its a 6.1 for me, rainy and quite chilly here, was fine in my bed! One day I will treat myself to a long lie as been up at 6am everyday for over 3 and a half years lol
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
> xx


Oh my goodness how did that happen, looks so sore.
Nice tank by the way, I only have a medium one x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh my goodness how did that happen, looks so sore.


The tank I was using was a rebuildable meaning that where you install your wire coils (the build deck) is centred and risen a few inches, it attacked me while I was trying to get it off my mod the other day lol, its really sore but hopefully it'll heal soon even though its nit getting a chance to dry out


SueEK said:


> Nice tank by the way, I only have a medium one x


Thanks its my new baby lol, by law you can only sell a tank thats 2ml capacity in the UK due to TPD but this is a seperately bought extension tube which is allowed, my rebuildable was a 4.5ml as well so I'd take badly if i were to go back to a 2ml tank xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.9 @ 7.47am.  I now want to watch The Last Ship. This pain under my arm is driving me nuts. 

Agh Kaylz your hands!


----------



## Bexlee

Evening all. A 4.6 for me this morning 

People sound busy sort of semi getting back to normal maybe dare I say even if it is with masks on. My friend at work made me a science geek mask. I’ll upload a picture if I can.
@Kaylz have you tried sudocrem on your hands? May sooth a little when in bed an asleep and aid healing. 

Have a good evening all


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> @Kaylz have you tried sudocrem on your hands? May sooth a little when in bed an asleep and aid healing.


It's just the left one that's like that, unfortunately Sudocrem brings me out in spotty bumps wherever I use it so I just don't bother with it xx


----------



## SueEK

[QUOTE="Kaylz, post: 984705, member: 16987[/QUOTE]
Ooh sounds painful. I find vaping a godsend though only use menthol, simply replacing what I used to have. Hope your hand heals quickly x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> [QUOTE="Kaylz, post: 984705, member: 16987


Ooh sounds painful. I find vaping a godsend though only use menthol, simply replacing what I used to have. Hope your hand heals quickly x
[/QUOTE]
Twas and still is lol, took pliers and a rubber glove in the end to remove it!   Well that's about 2 and a half years I've been off the fags now, seen as I mix my own I vape a lot of different flavours but mostly custards and desserts, one of my favourites though is a Drumsticks sweet flavoured one shot from a vendor that donates quite regularly to Diabetes.org.uk! xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 6.9


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning,  gathering my mind and body for a run later hopefully before the rain!
Its all very quiet around here...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,

5.9 is my my score today


----------



## Lanny

05:50 BS 6.2  Quite literally JUST flopped back down exhausted on the bed after doing a gauntlet of a bin run, 750 steps, there & back! 06:12 BS 10.2 Combo of DP, exercise, stress & sheer effort resulting in a rise of 4mmol! Dosen’t surprise me as I’ve tested before after situations like this before & the BS rise is about the same! This time it took me 2 rest stops on the way up, weight of the bin, & 1 rest stop on the way back down: last time I ran that bin gauntlet was quite soon after CV exactly 4 weeks ago, bin was only half full 2 weeks ago & didn’t do it, when it took me 3 rest stops on the way up & 2 on the way back down; slight improvement there but, not much after 4 weeks, really! I will be starting my last week of meds later today so, will need to get blood tests done at the Health Centre on Monday before I can get more! I’m mentally & physically trying to prepare myself for that but, I AM nervous about braving the hoards! 

Ahhh! 06:24 as I type, my heart rate is JUST about back down to nearly normal now, for me these days, & I realise I did the whole bin gauntlet a bit faster this time too! It’s the rise in heart rate that’s exhausting more than the shortness of breath: breathing comes back down to normal a LOT faster too so, I have the patience to wait for that during rest stops; heart rate takes MUCH longer & I can’t really wait for that to come back down to normal during stops! It’s not until I’m home again that my heart rate gets back down again! Next time I may try testing myself in 2 weeks time & see where I am: bin will THAT much lighter too?

A Very Good Morning to you all! Have a Wonderful Day & carry the Sunshine on the Inside as there’s still not that much of it on the outside, a bit grey but, dry, for now, here!

Will have a correction added to breakfast Novorapid now & eat pork dumplings, gyozas, for breakfast!


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.2 for me today. Been a manic week at work, sooo busy and had to do overtime as so much work. At long last pstients are contacting the GP for very necessary things and needing referral. @Lanny sorry you are not improving much, try not to worry about going to your GP, believe me there are very few patients going in and those that do are wearing masks and the premises are as clean as they can be, we are following strict protocol - good luck.
Am off shopping at good old Sainsbury’s now, going to pack my bags ready for Saturday and am so looking forward to having a change of scenery at our caravan, yippee. Mind you getting in there is a job in itself, having to give a time slot to arrive, had to print off a pass for our car, no visitors allowed etc etc, but they are just trying to be safe so shan’t moan.
Overcast and cooler here so washing will need to be dried indoors. Have a good day xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A VERY disapointing 9.3 this morning . Can't understand it  100% in target yesterday, bedtime a steady 6.4 then at 1am its spiked sharply and stayed in the upper levels until i got up when it dropped to the 9.3. Have had this happen for a few weeks now although not every night. I upped the Tresiba but if its going to go up it always seems to be around 1am. Early DP possibly? Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

6.3 today
have a good day everybody but it’s likely to be a wet one


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Up just gone 4 all gungho to get in the garden, thought can nap later and now it's torrential grr agh. Will do plant admin instead then. Heh!   Might ease off later but it looks like it's in for the day.

8.3 @ 4.45am but I don't think that was a proper reading as I could only get the tiniest pinprick of blood despite numerous pricks. I never get a good reading with a pinprick. Must have blood like sludge.

Fines reintroduced if you don't send your kids to school. I would be getting fined then. 

SueEK you are so lucky going to your caravan. Have a jolly time. If I win the UK Lotto I'm buying a Winnebago. 

My sister's lot should be here from Finland very soon, they're here to stay and will be living permanently with Deb and them. That's why they wanted son's bigger house. Son didn't really want their house, doesn't like it, but wanted the bigger house for his auntie, he's a good lad. 

I am miserable with that stupid niggly pain. I think it's lungs, feel breathless. Started up again not long after I got up. I might even be forced to ring for a phone appt. Agh. I hates the doctors. 

Will y'all be going to the pub? I don't get swimming pools not open but pubs are. Eh?

I'm looking forward to the 4th July, gonna celebrate bloody ex-colonials with two Independence Day films on Sky, luv Bill Pullman. He should have been President!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 on this rather damp morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Had a snack before bed because I’d done a load of gardening yesterday, may have overdone it. (the snack, not the gardening)


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A bit low with a 3.1 here. That’ll be yesterday afternoon’s gardening sesh.

Well, I messed up yesterday - I had a phone appointment lined up with endocronology, but completely forgot (ashamed emoji). I just hope they’re not in the mood for wasting nhs resources and make me another appointment. 

How many steps @Lanny? D’you live in a castle on top of a hill in the top floor flat with no lift?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@freesia do you keep a food diary? Just wondering if you've possibly been having fattier/protein heavy meals on the occasions you are spiking at 1am etc

Bruce needs to buy a new vape mod, neither of the 2 he has takes the new tank, 2mm too small! Jealous as I like the look of one of them that he was looking at (on my recommendation as he doesn't know too much about vapes!) but he's trying to stop smoking this time at least!

Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning and greeted with a low battery message on the ol BG meter so must take fresh batteries through and replace them

Stay safe and have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> @freesia do you keep a food diary? Just wondering if you've possibly been having fattier/protein heavy meals on the occasions you are spiking at 1am etc
> 
> Bruce needs to buy a new vape mod, neither of the 2 he has takes the new tank, 2mm too small! Jealous as I like the look of one of them that he was looking at (on my recommendation as he doesn't know too much about vapes!) but he's trying to stop smoking this time at least!
> 
> Anyways its a 5.8 for me this morning and greeted with a low battery message on the ol BG meter so must take fresh batteries through and replace them
> 
> Stay safe and have a nice day my lovelies
> xx


I do keep a food diary. Had a bit more protein last night but ate about 6.30pm. Would it make a difference as there are near on 7hrs between eating and the spike? I didnt have anything else after, only a coffee about 9pm


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I do keep a food diary. Had a bit more protein last night but ate about 6.30pm. Would it make a difference as there are near on 7hrs between eating and the spike? I didnt have anything else after, only a coffee about 9pm


fattier and protein heavy meals can cause a spike a lot later than what a carb heavy meal would so yes it could be the difference in why it only seems to be occasional but you'd need to check what you'd eaten the other occasions too to see if there was a pattern there xx


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> How many steps @Lanny? D’you live in a castle on top of a hill in the top floor flat with no lift?


I live on a private lane about 375 steps off the main road & the bin lorries don’t go down my lane, barely wide enough for 2 cars to pass each other, I have to wheel my bins out to the main road to get them emptied!


----------



## SueEK

@Ditto bite the bullet and ring your doc, best not to leave it and it will put your mind at rest. A Winnebago sounds great, my friend wants one. We love our caravan but have had to take a hit this year as we normally rent it out to help with the huge site fees but we’ve cancelled everyone this year to be on the safe side, at least we will get more use out of it. When hubby retires (he should have already) it will have to go as wont be able to afford it but will enjoy it whilst we can


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> fattier and protein heavy meals can cause a spike a lot later than what a carb heavy meal would so yes it could be the difference in why it only seems to be occasional but you'd need to check what you'd eaten the other occasions too to see if there was a pattern there xx


Aahh ok. Will need to have a look back at food diary and keep an eye over the next few days then.  Lots of mornings i've woken in the 6s and 7s after having a spike overnight. When i mentioned it to the DSN she said not to worry unless it was consistently high in the morning.Thank you. Am now down to a more respectable 5.9.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 7.9 @ 7.47am.  I now want to watch The Last Ship. This pain under my arm is driving me nuts.
> 
> Agh Kaylz your hands!


Yay for another The Last Ship fan! I’m only just starting season 3, are you up to date or just setting sail?


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 for me this morning.

And another lawyer’s conference call Zoom thing today. About to serve letter of action as the defendant is being incredibly stroppy and aggressive in their response to solicitors letters etc. Should be a nice little payout at the end of all this though as it’s pretty much a cut and dried case which nobody understands why the other side seems reluctant to settle. 
I think they’re trying to scare us off by just driving up their costs, which we’d be liable for if we lose, but they don’t know that we have not only the insurance but also benefactors happy to cover and costs beyond those insurable.

I must apologise to you all for the atrocious weather we’ve been having. It must be because off the parasol I got on Saturday!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.3 today after a lie in until 8.20! Mr Eggy got up before me and that never happens! It must be him that keeps me awake. This time yesterday I had almost finished my chores, at this moment I’m still in my PJs waiting for my bolus to kick in! We are venturing into town later today for the first time since reopening. Can’t say I’m looking forward to it but we have birthdays to buy for, we need new towels and My Eggy wants some new T shirts. I thought about carrying on buying on line but I do want the high street to survive. We’re not going to go until about three, should be fairly quiet but then. Wish me luck! Have a good Thursday, it’s rather damp here, again!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good morning everyone
7.6 for me today
OH just got a call to say his eye op is back on (should have been on the 31st March) they said be ready for a phone call 4th in line.  That's cheered him up can only listen to football at the moment.   
@SueEK So envious, enjoy
Best Wishes to everyone


----------



## SueEK

Sorry was trying to put a couple of photos on but really struggling, won’t let me add another? Anyhow this is the outside of our va, probably needs a good clean


----------



## SueEK

Just another with our view.  Would love for you all to come and visit


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. And back to bed for a doze... catch you all in a bit


----------



## eggyg

Hi all. 6.1 after a strange day yesterday, diabetes wise that is. As I was up late I only had a small breakfast so was hungry 3 hours later, obviously I still had breakfast insulin on board and wasn’t really sure what to do, I went ahead anyway and had what my lunch decreed. Walked into town, around it and back again, 7 miles carrying a rucksack and a bag of, not heavy, shopping. A bit hot and sticky. Home at 4pm. By 6 as I popped the fish stew in the oven, I couldn’t remember words, let alone say them. BGs down to 4.1. Didn’t want to take any insulin as stew quite low carb and had half a glass of wine in the meantime and intended to have the other half and probably another one. So had two small pieces of crusty bread with it. 8.9 at bed time but didn’t do a correction and it appears it worked. It was strange not shooting up for my tea though.
Ironing day today, which is just as well as the rain is set in for the next two days. Have a fun Friday whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All ,    Well the score on my Door today was 5.7 and yet again it's raining and a bit of a wind but it is still warm out there


----------



## Lanny

05:09 BS 6.0  Already had breakfast & JUST taken after reading 06:39 BS 8.4

It’s another grey, damp day today & there’s not a lot going on!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gruers

It’s 5.7 for me today and back into the 5’s
have a great day I’m off to golf later and hoping it stays dry


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.4 for me today.
Peak District still damp, but weatherman is hopeful for Sunday   
Best Wishes to all.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Just another with our view.  Would love for you all to come and visit View attachment 14658


Ooo, v posh. Have a lovely holiday!

Morning folks. 9.9 here...not unhappy with that cos it was Hypo Central here yesterday.

Eventually spoke to endocrinologist (after forgetting my appointment, der)...his secretary was very helpful. He said he’d let me know when their DAFNE courses start up again and get the pump nurse to ring me for a phone consultation. Amazing!


----------



## freesia

5.3  on sensor for me this morning. 4.6 with finger prick. Double checking atm as new sensor yesterday went haywire, showing LO for a long time while finger pricks showing 4.6. Later, seemed to right itself but not having a lot of confidence in it, hence the finger prick. Graph now shows i had a very long hypo when i didn't. Abbot sending a replacement and i need to send this one back. Have a good friday everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.8 today, so far away from my HS the other day. Beautiful sunny morning so far here and got a busy day ahead. Having an antibody test later so have to go into work for that, not that I think I have had it but they want all staff to be tested.
My Dyson has conked out and hubby has taken it to bits and put it back together but no suction at all. Have washed the filters but if that doesn’t work don’t know what to do, don’t want to have to buy a new one. Popping in to see my daughter and family and finish packing and clearing up. 
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.3 this morning... so close!
Seems the 5's are popular with some, who remembers the film 'short circuit' I think 5 was a popular number their too!

Have a blessed day everyone,  Snowwy


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me. Upper the levemir by a unit last night and a lovely flat line overnight.

Day off today but won't be venturing far and it doesn't look like it's going to be a gardening day. Nevermind sings to write and I'm sure jobs will be found.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well its dull, wet and cold here again, had the heating on twice yesterday for one hour bursts, been on this morning too, well seems even if I do pluck up courage to the leave the house I wont be entering any shops, I cant stand anything covering my nose and mouth (personal reasons before anyone jumps on me) and its becoming mandatory to wear a face covering in shops   

Anyway an unexplainable 7.2 for me this morning but not too concerned, its hardly surprising given the fact I haven't relaxed in goodness knows how long

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> 5.3  on sensor for me this morning. 4.6 with finger prick. Double checking atm as new sensor yesterday went haywire, showing LO for a long time while finger pricks showing 4.6. Later, seemed to right itself but not having a lot of confidence in it, hence the finger prick. Graph now shows i had a very long hypo when i didn't. Abbot sending a replacement and i need to send this one back. Have a good friday everyone


Good job i'm double checking after everything seemed to right itself. Sensor said i was over 5 and good to drive to work. Finger prick said 3.7 hypo! Think its going to be one of those days. Have had to ring and say i'll be late


----------



## Baz.

I've took my bloods as normal this morning did everything the same way but I've got what looks like a bleed under the skin (looks like a blood blister)  is this normal every so often ?


----------



## karloc

Another morning   and a 5.0, I must put the carbs down and drop BG abit more. One day I 'will' get my BMI into the normal range .
I still find the hardest carbs to avoid are the beautiful carbs cooked up for the kids that they dont eat. Avoiding them is one thing but thowing the tasty stuff away is tricky .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this dull and grey Friday morning. 
I'm a bit late reporting in as the PC decided to do a long update of windows which crashed the system and I had to repair it. 
Fingers crossed, I think it's back to normal. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all a 4.5 this morning.
Have a good day everyone. Thankfully it’s Friday.


----------



## Ditto

ColinUK said:


> Yay for another The Last Ship fan! I’m only just starting season 3, are you up to date or just setting sail?


Lol, just setting sail, in fact I have to wait till I'm with my daughter, she'll figure out the techy side of it. I wish everything could just be on the Beeb! 

No bg for me today, dawn till dusk piggery yesterday forbids me even trying to get any blood out...

Baz has it gone down any? I hope you get it sorted, sounds nasty. 

Sue that is too posh to be called a van!


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> I've took my bloods as normal this morning did everything the same way but I've got what looks like a bleed under the skin (looks like a blood blister)  is this normal every so often ?


I've never had it but I wouldn't say its impossible but then again its possible something else caused it and you just didn't realise at the time xx


----------



## stephknits

Morning all a 5.1 this morning.  Have been busy baking as it is my mum's 80th birthday and my parents are coming to stay under the new rules!  Can't wait, haven't seen them since Christmas!  Am still constructing her stained glass garden sculpture, but have managed to finish two cushions for her. Sorry about the feet!


----------



## eggyg

stephknits said:


> Morning all a 5.1 this morning.  Have been busy baking as it is my mum's 80th birthday and my parents are coming to stay under the new rules!  Can't wait, haven't seen them since Christmas!  Am still constructing her stained glass garden sculpture, but have managed to finish two cushions for her. Sorry about the feet!View attachment 14659


Look amazing. I could never do anything like that. Enjoy your weekend with your parents, we’re having our grandchildren to stay tomorrow, can’t wait.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks 2.2  weathers changing back up to 7.1 now.
I was on the forum all day yesterday and forgot my morning post, 5.5.



SueEK said:


> My Dyson has conked out and hubby has taken it to bits and put it back together but no suction at all. Have washed the filters but if that doesn’t work don’t know what to do, don’t want to have to buy a new



Depends how old it is @SueEK? the brush heads used to go wrong and it doesn`t pick up.
Nice shed by the way.

Nice cushions @stephknits.

Your figures are fine @karloc, I wouldn`t go any lower but I do not by choice.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## freesia

stephknits said:


> Morning all a 5.1 this morning.  Have been busy baking as it is my mum's 80th birthday and my parents are coming to stay under the new rules!  Can't wait, haven't seen them since Christmas!  Am still constructing her stained glass garden sculpture, but have managed to finish two cushions for her. Sorry about the feet!View attachment 14659


Those cushions are amazing. How did you make them? Tapestry, felting? However it was you could easily sell them.


----------



## stephknits

freesia said:


> Those cushions are amazing. How did you make them? Tapestry, felting? However it was you could easily sell them.


They are knitted squares sewn together.  I made them as part of a quarantine knit along by Arne and Carlos.


----------



## Baz.

Ditto said:


> Lol, just setting sail, in fact I have to wait till I'm with my daughter, she'll figure out the techy side of it. I wish everything could just be on the Beeb!
> 
> No bg for me today, dawn till dusk piggery yesterday forbids me even trying to get any blood out...
> 
> Baz has it gone down any? I hope you get it sorted, sounds nasty.
> 
> Sue that is too posh to be called a van!


----------



## Kaylz

@Baz. that's nothing compared to the amount I had on my hand the other day lol, at least yours has skin covering, 6 of mine are now gaping, weeping wounds!


----------



## SB2015

stephknits said:


> Morning all a 5.1 this morning.  Have been busy baking as it is my mum's 80th birthday and my parents are coming to stay under the new rules!  Can't wait, haven't seen them since Christmas!  Am still constructing her stained glass garden sculpture, but have managed to finish two cushions for her. Sorry about the feet!View attachment 14659


Love them Steph.


----------



## Baz.

Kaylz said:


> @Baz. that's nothing compared to the amount I had on my hand the other day lol, at least yours has skin covering, 6 of mine are now gaping, weeping wounds!


Okay thanks @Kaylz take it then it could be normal


----------



## Kaylz

Baz. said:


> Okay thanks @Kaylz take it then it could be normal


mines weren't caused by finger pricking though, mines were caused with friction and trying to get a vape tank off a mod xx


----------



## SB2015

Very late posting today.
6.5 this morning.

A meet up for coffee and lunch with a friend and her newborn.
So lovely to finally catch up, and desperately wanted a hug but that will have to wait.
FInally finished threading the babies blanket so nearly ready to start weaving the samples to make a decision on the final design.

Hope you have enjoyed the cooler if rather wet weather.
@eggyg enjoy your time with the grandchildren this weekend.
Enjoy the caravan (although looks like a lot more than a caravan) @SueEK


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Baz.

Good morning all ,  well the score on the doors again for me today is 5.7  and the weekly average is also 5.7,  I thought i would have a look at last months average as well for a change which was 6.0.  hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this very damp morning...
I wonder hom many people have had their haircut already this morning?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this damp and overcast morning


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today but after feeling rough yesterday and continually going to the loo I rang drs and have a uti so that might explain it, keep coming over very warm but no temperature so will still go to our van. Raining at the mo and windy so a bit grim but I have a smile on my face. Have a good day everyone, no rushing down the pub, stay safe x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Hoping for a walk with family today, if we don’t get washed/blown away.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well got paid yesterday, most of it gone as soon as it was in (internet and board) and have just sent Bruce my massive shopping list, why does everything run out at once and always the time when there's other things needing paid   

Anyways a weird and very unexpected 4.4 for me before breakfast, sensor ends in a couple of hours and is only reading like 0.9mmol lower than a prick (it was hypo territory obvs) and have to say it must be the closest its been in the last week at least! Hoping the fresh one is better!

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Lanny

07:41 BS 5.9  Made an appointment yesterday morning, once appointments pile up was over, to get blood tests & the soonest is on Wednesday 08/07/20 I thought oh no, last day of meds. Said that on the phone & they said I’d get a new prescription on Wednesday. Then later that night when replacing an inhaler, I found another box each of everything for another 4 weeks in another bag with the inhalers!  Ah well, blood tests are booked now so, will go & if I don’t get a prescription I’ll be fine: they’re pretty sharp about these things; happened before & they’re always right & there IS another box, SOMEWHERE!

A bit later than usual, for me, Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s rain, rain, rain again! So, take the Sunshine with you on the Inside!


----------



## Bloden

Brilliant @Baz.  You’re going great guns!  

Hi there chaps. A Libretastic 7.1 here - still wary after my hypo day on Thursday.

Oh, the weather! Might brave the garden centre again today - there’ll be no-one there with this rain and wind, and I know exactly what I want, so I shouldn’t get too wet (just mildly drenched).

Enjoy the English pubs, those wot live in England - are N Irish pubs open too? I can’t keep up with the changes in all four nations!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.3 for me. Went back to sleep for an hour and 5.1 perhaps missing an HS by half an hour. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.3, purely self inflicted so we’ll gloss over that! Never mind the haircut @Snowwy who is in the pub? Apparently they were able to open at 6 am! Don’t think I’ll be bothering. Getting ready for the onslaught of our grandchildren who are having a sleep over. When I say getting ready, I don’t mean doing any tidying up, that would be daft, I mean girding our loins! We can’t wait. They have instructions to bring rain coats and wellies, a bit of rain won’t stop us going for a walk. Have a good day whatever you decide to do but stay safe .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning.  

Stay safe and well everybody.
Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. Its a 5.8 for me this cloudy morning


----------



## Hazel

Morning all

5.7 today

Hope you are all well - enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Gruers

its 5.9 for me today and back into the 5’s 
having a quiet weekend resting and avoiding the pubs I think


----------



## Bexlee

7.2 and recovering from a migraine. Feel rough. 
Have a good day all.

Enjoy “caravans” and grandchildren and all other activities now allowed


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Afternoon everyone
8.8 for me. Slipped up last night and had a chinese and a hob nob.  Another good thing about testing, it gives you a good talking to!
Enjoy your weekends @eggyg and @SueEK 
Me?  Busy doing nothing. Working the whole day through, trying to find lots of things not to do. etc.
Best Wishes to you all


----------



## rebrascora

Well my run of good readings has well and truly come to an end. Had to start using my steroid inhaler a few days ago and BG levels have gone haywire since, mostly high in the 8s, 9s and 10s but been up as high as 13. Keep feeding in corrections which barely budge it and then I put a bit too much in and plummet and then back up too high the moment my hypo treatment hits my blood stream. 
Must have fed 4 corrections in last night and stayed up late hoping to see a result. Even increased my overnight Levemir and still woke up on 9.2. Jabbed myself another correction and went back to sleep and hugely relieved to be 4.7 when I eventually got up. Of course it started to rise again straight away, so more NR into my system along with increasing my basal.  Had a low carb breakfast again today and thankfully I am currently in range at 6.6 with an horizontal arrow...YES!! Now to keep it there!


----------



## SB2015

Even later posting today.

This morning I was 5.1 in spite of getting up very early(for me) as I had the first hair appointment this morning!!!!  No time to post before I was out the door.  So good to be tidy again and be able to see again.

The rest of the day was spent with a cycle ride to meet friends for a walk.  Warm but breezy.
Supper here afterwards in a socially distanced bubble and now ready for sleep.

A good day with no pub or restaurant.

I hope you had a good day and some sleep with the grandchildren on their sleepover @eggyg.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 at 4.45am. Been awake since 3am and no, it’s not the kids, they are flat out! Woke at 3, and because of very, very gusty winds I couldn’t get back to sleep. I sleep with the en-suite window open and the bedroom door was rattling, old house, old doors! Then the electricity must have been off as when it went back on at 4, my phone beeped and the bathroom fan went on! Then the RLS started so just got up. Did catch quite a spectacular sunrise though.
Had a fab day with the kids yesterday, went for a long walk, 6 miles! Which is pretty good for a 2.5 year old. No wonder she’s slept right through!
This gusty weather is set for the day apparently so don’t think we’ll get our outdoor pizza oven lit as was the plan. Indoor non pizza oven it is then. Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  how old is the house, mine’s Georgian so no floor is level and the doorframes are all warped. Which would be fun drunk  

Yesterday I crumbled. Emotionally lots of things from the past few months caught up with me and I wept. So I opted for a mix of things to comfort me from watching Field of Dreams and Haichi: A Dogs Tale on Netflix or Prime as they always make me sob... watched Frozen and Frozen II because they make me smile but II also brings the tears... then Hamilton which is as incredible on screen as it is on stage... and yes it brought the tears in places to. I also ate. 
A bag of sea salt and black pepper crisps, two pitta bread, a pot of hummus, about 1/4 of baguette, butter with Cornish sea salt and a bit of Camembert. 
Froze the other pitta bread and chucked the rest of the baguette away. 
Haven’t weighed myself yet today as I know the retrograde step my weight will have taken but may step on the scales in a bit. Have measured my BG however and that’s 7.8.
I won’t beat myself up about yesterday’s eating as there was a marked difference between that and how I used to eat... for starters I’d have polished off the entire pack of pitta and no doubt would have had half the baguette with the entire Camembert wheel and the remainder with pb&j.
Today is back on the Exante shakes and back on the program.
I will sit with my thoughts and feelings from yesterday and try and unpick what was happening and why I turned to food (although it’s a very engrained habit after all these years).


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 this morning, still a bit wild out there!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  how old is the house, mine’s Georgian so no floor is level and the doorframes are all warped. Which would be fun drunk
> 
> Yesterday I crumbled. Emotionally lots of things from the past few months caught up with me and I wept. So I opted for a mix of things to comfort me from watching Field of Dreams and Haichi: A Dogs Tale on Netflix or Prime as they always make me sob... watched Frozen and Frozen II because they make me smile but II also brings the tears... then Hamilton which is as incredible on screen as it is on stage... and yes it brought the tears in places to. I also ate.
> A bag of sea salt and black pepper crisps, two pitta bread, a pot of hummus, about 1/4 of baguette, butter with Cornish sea salt and a bit of Camembert.
> Froze the other pitta bread and chucked the rest of the baguette away.
> Haven’t weighed myself yet today as I know the retrograde step my weight will have taken but may step on the scales in a bit. Have measured my BG however and that’s 7.8.
> I won’t beat myself up about yesterday’s eating as there was a marked difference between that and how I used to eat... for starters I’d have polished off the entire pack of pitta and no doubt would have had half the baguette with the entire Camembert wheel and the remainder with pb&j.
> Today is back on the Exante shakes and back on the program.
> I will sit with my thoughts and feelings from yesterday and try and unpick what was happening and why I turned to food (although it’s a very engrained habit after all these years).


@ColinUK , wow a bigshoutout to you for your honesty! Don't dwell too much on the past, ' There are no wing mirrors on the plough' !


----------



## ColinUK

@Snowwy It certainly is a bit blowy out there today but I’m looking forward to getting out and going for a walk. 
I may walk to Columbia Rd this morning. It’s a world famous flower market and it’s having a soft reopening today... it’s usually packed with cut flowers and trees etc and is really quite remarkable to behold. It’s also about an hour’s stroll door to door so the breeze will hello blow the cobwebs away and may take an ounce or two with it


----------



## Lanny

05:27 BS 5.7  Very pleased with that as I had a battle on my hands yesterday after I got a wee chill when I was caught in a drizzle when I went for a wee walk down the lane: couldn’t get back fast enough when the rain started; was grey but, dry when I started & made it about 200 steps when it started to drizzle! I was stretching my legs to test myself energy wise!  Thank goodness it was only a light drizzle but, was in it for about 5 minutes? This was about 09:30 & I turned on the heater when I got back as I felt a wee bit chilled. I felt a wee bit unwell with a bit of a chesty cough, headache & maybe a bit of a higher temperature while dozing throughout the day. BS started rising slowly before lunch had risen to 11.4 so, I upped Novorapid to 40 units & upped midday Levemir to 50 but, wasn’t quite enough & after eating was 13.8. Upped the insulin a bit more for dinner, 44 units Novorapid but, still not enough 15.3 after. Added correction before going to bed early, about 17:30. Woke just before midnight 23:26 10.3 went with 20 units correction & 46 units for breakfast, total of 66 units Novorapid, & upped Levemir to 46 units. Nervously waited for any hypo signs & thankfully none then, 01:54 9.2 a bit high but, MUCH better & tested 2 more times at 04:13 5.8 & the above reading, 05:27 5.7 BS is still holding steady after active Novorapid so, it seems I got the insulin right: both Novorapid & Levemir; think I’ll put midday Levemir up to 54 or 56 depending on readings? I feel quite a bit better after my long sleep with no headaches & only a couple of slightly chesty coughs here & there; no higher temperature, I don’t think! Will see how today goes? Will be vigilant, testing frequently as I may even have to reduce doses if I get over this slight chill quickly: really silly of me to get caught out by a bit of rain; shouldn’t have started out at all when it looked a bit dodgy!

Good Morning to you all & have a lazy, easy Sunday!


----------



## ColinUK

@Snowwy Thank you 

I’m not alone in using this forum for accountability and if I’m not honest then I sabotage that ability.

Also I’m aware that people lurk and read posts to inspire them and I think it’s important that we don’t sugar coat things - especially weight loss and healthier eating etc. I know if I saw threads that were an endless “OMG THIS IS SO EASY!” without any recognition of bad days I’d feel worse when I had one. I’d feel I’d failed somehow. Hopefully by being honest, with myself and with all of you, I am able to look at the reasons why I turned to food yesterday - appreciate the difference in behaviour that was evident even in amongst the tears yesterday (just realised I didn’t buy (and devour) cake, dessert, biscuits, ice cream so that’s a positive in amongst the negative) and learn from it.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Hope your chill is fleeting and you’re back on par soon x


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   well it a 6.2 for me this morning,  and it's wet and windy town


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @ColinUK , 

I went through periods in my life where I ate my emotions rather than felt them: when mourning the deaths of my mum, 2015, & my sister, 2018; grief hits hardest at night & I ate through the night with about the same amount of calories as I’d already eaten through the day!

I remember reading about a member’s review, & conclusions, about a book on these forums & what she learnt about recognising when you’re eating your emotions instead of feeling them around the time I was mourning my sister & actually recognising that curtailed my eating quite a bit compared to my mum’s passing: ate through the night for a few nights only; went through weeks, if not months, of that the first time!

I’ll have a look on the forum & post when I find it! Back in a mo!


----------



## Lanny

Ah yes! This thread here:- 









						OVERCOMING OVEREATING
					

For those who have an overeating disorder, you might find this book helpful. I've not read it myself but thought I'd draw it to your attention in the hope that it will help those who need it. Overcoming Overeating ~ Conquering Your Obsession with Food is written by Jane Hirschmann and Carol...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




And @Bloden ‘s comments about the book & her experiences I found very helpful in first recognising what I was doing so, I could begin to do something about it!

Thanks very much again @Bloden


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK we have an approximately 300 year old Grade 2 listed sandstone cottage. All wonky walls and unlevel floors! We’ve lived here for 34 years and can’t imagine ever selling it even when the old sash windows rattle and the doors creak. Whereas ours is all beams and low ceilings I bet yours is all high ceilings and grand plaster work ( I hope) I do really like the Georgian style, in fact I love all old houses, the quirkier the better.
Hope you’re feeling more yourself today, I think it does you good having a blowout every now and again.Enjoy your walk.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  that reminds me of a 13thC farmhouse we used to have in France. No floor was level and we could skate across them in socked feet and end up in a heap in the middle. Mum and dad never did adequately explain how their bed used to miraculously walk across the room from vibration alone some nights  
But it was all stone lintels and low ceilings etc. Even had a wooden butter churn in the garden.
My place is all massively high ceilings and what was once ornate covering etc but it’s been painted over so many times it’s lost definition. I’m intending to peel the paint and gunk off of it at some point but not for a good while yet.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Ah yes! This thread here:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERCOMING OVEREATING
> 
> 
> For those who have an overeating disorder, you might find this book helpful. I've not read it myself but thought I'd draw it to your attention in the hope that it will help those who need it. Overcoming Overeating ~ Conquering Your Obsession with Food is written by Jane Hirschmann and Carol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @Bloden ‘s comments about the book & her experiences I found very helpful in first recognising what I was doing so, I could begin to do something about it!
> 
> Thanks very much again @Bloden


Thank you


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahh!  A shapely 5.2 this fine calm morning (after a very windy night).  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ahh!  A shapely 5.2 this fine calm morning (after a very windy night).
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations!


----------



## Snowwy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ahh!  A shapely 5.2 this fine calm morning (after a very windy night).
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


Oooh Shapely! Well done!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well unlike most it wasn't too windy here last night however it was very wet! Light breeze just now but no rain as of yet

Anyways 6.5 for me this morning

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6 on the dot for me.

The Aire valley is full of fast moving air this morning. At least it's brighter and feels fresher.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a huge 7.6 for me today, am putting it down to the uti as was not naughty yesterday. So glad to be away even though the weather is naff. Ours friends came over for a few drinks last night which was lovely, so good to see them and catch up.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.
@ColinUK so glad you expressed your emotions, it is so much better and healthier to let those emotions out rather than hold them in. We can all ‘only take so much’ before we need to give way and I hope you start to feel stronger and more positive today. 
Have a good everyone, hope the weather improves for us all x


----------



## Gruers

6.7 today after a long sleep
have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

7.4 this morning and a nice straight line overnight. Oh happy days..


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 and the new Libre trace has been creeping along the floor all night, I think it’s bedding in.


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> Ah yes! This thread here:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERCOMING OVEREATING
> 
> 
> For those who have an overeating disorder, you might find this book helpful. I've not read it myself but thought I'd draw it to your attention in the hope that it will help those who need it. Overcoming Overeating ~ Conquering Your Obsession with Food is written by Jane Hirschmann and Carol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @Bloden ‘s comments about the book & her experiences I found very helpful in first recognising what I was doing so, I could begin to do something about it!
> 
> Thanks very much again @Bloden


Don’t buy it @Lanny! I’m having a clear-out - I’ll send you my copy. It’s got a bit of underlining in it, but otherwise it’s fine.  

Morning all. 5.4 here.

At last, sunshine! If you need me, I’ll be in the garden...


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Don’t buy it @Lanny! I’m having a clear-out - I’ll send you my copy. It’s got a bit of underlining in it, but otherwise it’s fine.
> 
> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> At last, sunshine! If you need me, I’ll be in the garden...



If @Lanny doesn’t want it can I take you up on your generously kind offer?


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> If @Lanny doesn’t want it can I take you up on your generously kind offer?


Of course!


----------



## Amigo

ColinUK said:


> @Snowwy Thank youk
> 
> I’m not alone in using this forum for accountability and if I’m not honest then I sabotage that ability.
> 
> Also I’m aware that people lurk and read posts to inspire them and I think it’s important that we don’t sugar coat things - especially weight loss and healthier eating etc. I know if I saw threads that were an endless “OMG THIS IS SO EASY!” without any recognition of bad days I’d feel worse when I had one. I’d feel I’d failed somehow. Hopefully by being honest, with myself and with all of you, I am able to look at the reasons why I turned to food yesterday - appreciate the difference in behaviour that was evident even in amongst the tears yesterday (just realised I didn’t buy (and devour) cake, dessert, biscuits, ice cream so that’s a positive in amongst the negative) and learn from it.



Yes you’re right Colin, I sometimes check in without posting to see how others are managing (or not) and this can be really helpful when the DF and life in general is beating us up!
Must have been a day of meltdowns yesterday as I had one too but maybe for different reasons. I was dx in 2015 and had never had a Hba1c in even pre diabetic range since despite doing this diet only. However I’m struggling with other serious health issues presently and stopping a cancer drug has propelled my glucose levels into numbers that are massive for me. Plus I had a hospital admission 10 days ago and still feel I’m fighting off some kind of sub-clinical infection. My present levels are massive for me but maybe not for some others. I was 8.4 this morning and last year rarely over 5.6 waking. I’m due my annual Hb next month and am expecting a big hike.

So what to do? It’s another battle and I’ve done it before. Not been helped presently by 5 months in the house shielding with all the inactivity and unwise carbs that involves 

Time to re-group and sort myself out. We can do this


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 7.9 when I got up this morning. Relaxing day today before work tomorrow, which I'm not really looking forward too with the increased numbers allowed in.


----------



## SB2015

Another late start, after waking in the night with the rattling windows (anther Georgian house @ColinUK ) A check out of the window on our Sunflowers now above the height of the fence and getting buffeted, and to check now ‘intervention’ had occurred from some revellers on their way home.  A read whilst the weather calmed down and then ..... it was a rather late start to the day!!!

Libre went on strike last night at bedtime and I am told to replace it.  I was lazy and did not check in the night as I didn’t want to do a finger prick so woke with a level of 10.6.  We had friends here for a meal and I hadn’t been keeping total track of the carbs I think.  It is interesting hw much I now rely on the Libre.

@ColinUK and @Amigo I like the reminder that ‘Diabetes has no memory’. Today is a new day.  I also value the honesty on here, as without that it could appear to be a club just for perfect diabetics. Thank you.  We all wobble and we are all here for each other.


----------



## Lanny

@Stitch147 , I really liking your waking BS in the 7’s: the lowest I’ve seen them; even lower than during & after your USA trip!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Afternoon everyone
7.7 for me today
@ColinUK  Totally agree about honesty on the site.  Hope you feel better today.  I am envious of the flower market trip.
@Lanny and @Bloden Thank you for the post about Overcoming Overeating.
@Lanny and @Amigo Hope your both feeling better today.
Sorting out my craft cupboard today. All those half finished and yet to start 
Best Wishes


----------



## ColinUK

@Amigo  Yes we can!


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Another late start, after waking in the night with the rattling windows (anther Georgian house @ColinUK ) A check out of the window on our Sunflowers now above the height of the fence and getting buffeted, and to check now ‘intervention’ had occurred from some revellers on their way home.  A read whilst the weather calmed down and then ..... it was a rather late start to the day!!!
> 
> Libre went on strike last night at bedtime and I am told to replace it.  I was lazy and did not check in the night as I didn’t want to do a finger prick so woke with a level of 10.6.  We had friends here for a meal and I hadn’t been keeping total track of the carbs I think.  It is interesting hw much I now rely on the Libre.
> 
> @ColinUK and @Amigo I like the reminder that ‘Diabetes has no memory’. Today is a new day.  I also value the honesty on here, as without that it could appear to be a club just for perfect diabetics. Thank you.  We all wobble and we are all here for each other.


With the calorie deficit and the weight loss I’m certainly wobbling less than I used to  

The windows don’t rattle in my place as they’re all new


----------



## SB2015

Snoopyj said:


> Good Afternoon everyone
> 7.7 for me today
> @ColinUK  Totally agree about honesty on the site.  Hope you feel better today.  I am envious of the flower market trip.
> @Lanny and @Bloden Thank you for the post about Overcoming Overeating.
> @Lanny and @Amigo Hope your both feeling better today.
> Sorting out my craft cupboard today. All those half finished and yet to start
> Best Wishes


What have you got in the craft cupboard.  Any particular interest.
I would love to see what you make.  There is a thread called Procraftination with photos of loads of stuff.


----------



## ColinUK

@Snoopyj  Columbia Rd was lovely until it got too busy for me. 
Wasn’t intending to buy anything but was on the lookout for a reasonably priced, decent sized, banana (ooh matron!) but nobody had anything even vaguely right. They did have some very cheap, very mature bamboo (in pots) and I love the sound it makes but what they had was too tall and a broad leaf variety. If it’d been something small leaved like a Bisetti I’d have snapped it up. 
So all I ended up buying was a jade plant with beautifully red tinged edges. Of course it’s now got to sit high up in a north facing room in zero direct light at all because if it’s in a south facing room (where it should be) then it’s within nibbling range of the cat and it’s toxic, which I didn’t realise. C’est la vie!


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> With the calorie deficit and the weight loss I’m certainly wobbling less than I used to
> 
> The windows don’t rattle in my place as they’re all new


Glad that things are less wobbly now Colin. 

We had new sash windows a few years ago.  They are great when closed but do develop a rattle when open and we do like a bit of fresh air at night.


----------



## Snoopyj

SB2015 said:


> What have you got in the craft cupboard.  Any particular interest.
> I would love to see what you make.  There is a thread called Procraftination with photos of loads of stuff.


Actually it was @stephknits pics of the lovely cushions that got me going again. Thank you I will certainly look at the thread.
I believe you weave, does that take a lot of work space or does it just depend on what your working on.     
I Quilt, do patchwork and knit, I go to Craft Shows which I am missing at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Glad that things are less wobbly now Colin.
> 
> We had new sash windows a few years ago.  They are great when closed but do develop a rattle when open and we do like a bit of fresh air at night.


We’ve positively ancient sash windows but secondary double glazing otherwise we’d live in a permanent draught!  They’ve dropped a bit, hence our rattling but to get them replaced like for like ( as we’re listed) is very costly but we’ll have to bite the bullet one day.


----------



## SB2015

Snoopyj said:


> Actually it was @stephknits pics of the lovely cushions that got me going again. Thank you I will certainly look at the thread.
> I believe you weave, does that take a lot of work space or does it just depend on what your working on.
> I Quilt, do patchwork and knit, I go to Craft Shows which I am missing at the moment.


I started with one small borrowed table loom in the corner of the attic and one weaving book.  Now I have three looms, one of which has a footprint the size of a double bed.  That was what I wove the blanket on that is in my avatar.  It is a bit addictive, a slow process but I love doing it and I am in no rush.  There are plenty of there who stick to smaller looms.  I sold three saxophones so that I could buy my big loom!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am continuing to struggle with wayward levels despite not being naughty with carbs. 
Spent yesterday afternoon feeding in correction after correction, despite not having anything much to eat. Went as high as 14.5 at one stage. Never used so much NR in a day and eaten do little. Managed to get it down to 8.4 at bedtime and had an extra unit of Levemir.
Woke up at 6.15am with a reading of 10.6 but it had been higher through the night. Shot myself some NR and went back to sleep and got up to a nice reading of 5.6. Since my levels have been sky high with or without carbs the last few days I decided to have porridge again this morning with berries, seeds and crème fraiche, which I enjoyed and whilst I soared up to 10 after eating it, I am back down to 5.3 now. Let's hope I can keep it there today.

@ColinUK Many thanks for your open and honest post. I would like to award it "Post of the week!" I hope your trip to the flower market has lifted your spirits and dropped your BG. Sad that your newly purchased plant has had to take a less than ideal spot... Could you perhaps gift it to a non cat owning friend?

@MeeTooTeeTwo ..... Getting boring Dez....but just 'cos I'm jealous. Congratulations yet again.


----------



## Stitch147

Lanny said:


> @Stitch147 , I really liking your waking BS in the 7’s: the lowest I’ve seen them; even lower than during & after your USA trip!


I've been less stressed with work recently but am dreading tomorrow, we'll see what happens. I have also lost almost a stone in weight recently, so that might be helping too.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. No reading, no blood. Got a tiddy pinprick but error came up on the machine. 

Re eating. I don't think I eat my emotions. I just like eating. I think it's plain old fashioned greed in my case.  Bit embarrassing really. I'm gonna try Exante tomorrow. Today is my brother's 57th and we've eaten dire foods and stuff I didn't want really. I don't like cake, goodness knows why I eat it then? Thing is, the doc said I will at some point be unable to eat so this struggle to stop eating now seems a bit off somehow. I'm going to be thin anyways!

Baz did your blood blister settle down any?


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> G'day all. No reading, no blood. Got a tiddy pinprick but error came up on the machine.
> 
> Re eating. I don't think I eat my emotions. I just like eating. I think it's plain old fashioned greed in my case.  Bit embarrassing really. I'm gonna try Exante tomorrow. Today is my brother's 57th and we've eaten dire foods and stuff I didn't want really. I don't like cake, goodness knows why I eat it then? Thing is, the doc said I will at some point be unable to eat so this struggle to stop eating now seems a bit off somehow. I'm going to be thin anyways!
> 
> Baz did your blood blister settle down any?


What Exante stuff did you order?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning, more patio work today hope it stays dry.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  8.2.  A very strange night,  I was utterly convinced that I had not eaten enough to cover my NR and so instead of one deep sleep I had about 10 or 15 naps. Worried you see?  It was also very hot and sultry.  Needn't have worried a higher reading than most mornings.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  it's a 6.1 for me this morning  from this windy neck of the woods .


----------



## SB2015

I have spent the night battling elevated glucose levels.  Got up to 16.8 at one point.  
Now reading 12.8 and gradually taking basal rate up.  No ketones, pain in lower left back so thinking kidney infection but no symptoms of urine infection.  A puzzle to sort this morning rather than our planned day out.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - how are you?

7.3 for me, which is not too terrible as I had nothing to eat yesterday, some fluids and no meds.    I had a really bad fall on Saturday afternoon.  Nothing broken just my dignity.  I took myself off to bed (safest place) and slept on and off for 36 hours.  Up and about fine this morning, just getting ready to hit Morrisons before it gets too busy.   This old age is a bummer.

Take care people, keep safe and that includes me too xx


----------



## Gruers

It’s 6.6 from me today
off to golf soon, have a good day everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A VERY disappointing 10.0 for me this morning. Have been 100% in target for 4 days until this morning. Oh well, hopefully just a blip. Didn't do as much activity yesterday so thats probably why


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

Aw, @Hazel, poor you. I hope you’re feeling better today.

@SB2015 - is that a couple of days with high BGs? Best phone the doctor to be sure. Take care!

At last, I’m allowed to travel further than 5 miles, yippee! Off to see my mum and best friend today. It’ll be weird driving soooooo faaaaaar.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Jelly babies in the night again, despite reducing basal by half a unit. Don’t think it’s the Libre sensor that's the problem, I think it’s me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

It was great having a long weekend . Dug my good clarinets out and got them in playable condition with s bit of cleaning and oiling.

Ah well back to the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a very low mood day yesterday, felt very pressured too, spent a lot of it in tears, not much else to do, really not coping well at all, repeat prescription ordered last night – needles, test strips and lancets, Bruce has said he’ll get his mum to take him up the chemist to pick it up for me on Thursday or Friday (if its ready) as that’s the days she gets him from work

Anyways enough rambling I suppose but I just don’t know what to do with myself these days, its a 4.9 here

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 today considering the rubbish ( to me) I’ve eaten since the kids landed! When the final one goes home today, back to good wholesome food. Today’s weather looks to be a vast improvement on yesterday which was atrocious. Will try and get the teenager out for a walk when she eventually surfaces, and after I get rid of the mountain of crumbs which seem to be in every room in the house! No home schooling needed, it’s slowed down she said, well they do “ break up” next week for summer! It’s been great seeing the kids after all this time though, as the three youngest left they were asking when they could come back! It was even suggested the two households alternate on a daily basis! As much as I love them, that ain’t gonna happen! 
@Bloden enjoy your freedom.
@Hazel hope you’re ok today, you know what they say when you fall... if everyone laughs...you’re young, if everyone rushes to help you up...you’re old! 
@SB2015 hope you get sorted so you can enjoy your day!
@Robin, it’s not you, it’s US! 
Have a great day, no sneaking off to the pub though. After seeing the photos from Saturday night I thought I’d been imagining the pandemic these last four months!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  8.2.  A very strange night,  I was utterly convinced that I had not eaten enough to cover my NR and so instead of one deep sleep I had about 10 or 15 naps. Worried you see?  It was also very hot and sultry.  Needn't have worried a higher reading than most mornings.


I often have high readings when I’ve had a restless night. Which to be fair is most nights!


----------



## MickW

6.7 for me


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 6.1 for me this morning before my early morning walk (the first in about a week I didn't get rained on.)  

Stay safe and well, everyone.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today and I'm apprehensive about how things are going to be in work today.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today and I'm apprehensive about how things are going to be in work today.


Good luck.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
6.8 for me.  Went into the 5's yesterday for the first time  
@Stitch147 Here's hoping everything goes well
@SB2015 Hope you solve your problem
@Hazel Hope your feeling better today
Me?  Off to costco
Best Wishes


----------



## ColinUK

I’m joining the 6.0 club this morning. 
Didn’t go to bed until 3am and slept through until 9:30 which is unheard of for me so maybe I’ll plan another mix of Netflix viewing before heading out to watch the bats and listen to the owls at night again.
For a city centre location there’s an awful lot of wildlife around if only you look for it!


----------



## stephknits

A 4.8 this morning.  Hope you feel better today @Hazel and @Kaylz.  Back to school again today after a long weekend with my parents.  So lovely to see them.  Even more difficult to be motivated this morning.  Still only a couple of weeks to go! We live opposite a pub and I wondered what Saturday and re-opening would bring. We went for a pint in the beer garden on Sunday afternoon and the landlord said that they had just had a steady flow of people all day and never too many.  All locals and people distancing etc.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier 06:58 BS 6.2  Yesterday was another day that I slept a lot & BS stayed relatively stable so no reductions yet: started to climb a wee bit towards lunch time so did indeed upped the midday Levemir to 56 units & that helped to bring it back down a bit. Will see how today goes? But, I feel almost over this little chill: cough has more or less gone although my mouth is a bit more bunged than usual with phlegm; nose still a bit snotty too!

I missed this earlier on in the year but, I watched all 8 episodes of Best Home Cook on BBC iPlayer the last 2 days, on & off between the snoozes, & I ABSOLUTELY LOVE Suzie! She’s a woman after my own heart: Chinese & lives in Northern Ireland; AND my word she can cook! She has such a lovely, strong Belfast accent too! I REALLY felt for her when she decided to do her mum’s curry recipe: CRIKEY I thought that’s brave to SO vastly reduce the volume & the cooking time from the vast vat of concentrate that‘s made, in our family restaurant about once a month; the judges didn’t quite get that but, I, in italics, DID! Even if I knew our recipe I wouldn’t even be able to begin to change it from a recipe for a concentrated paste for about 500/600, my own estimation, wok fulls into a curry sauce for just a few people: 1 ladle of concentrate to a wok full of water for each batch of curry sauce that’s made! BUT, I thought it was strangely ironic that she won the final with a roast chicken dinner: that’s exactly the way I’ve always roasted chicken; upside down with the breasts at the bottom so they don’t dry our before the legs are cooked & only turned right side up for last 20/30 minutes to crisp the skin! I also, quite shockingly, learnt something new: very typically Northern Irish wheaten bread, which I’ve eaten a lot of, has no yeast in it; never knew that but, then I don’t bake bread although a lot of local people bake their own wheaten bread! I had a friend that baked gorgeous wheaten bread for her family & gave me the odd loaf before she & family retired to Donegal about 6/7 years ago: I miss her & her lovely wheaten bread!

It’s another grey day here & I’m re reading Science Fiction/Fantasy books by Anne McCaffrey the Catteni Sequence: just finished the 1st one Freedom’s Landing yesterday & just started the 2nd Freedom’s Choice; about a race of aliens, the Cateni, who invaded Earth shipping off a whole load of people & dumped them down on an uninhabited planet to fend for themselves & colonise it, if possible, with only rudimentary supplies! Rather like the first penal colonisation of Australia: the inhabitants DID survive, obviously or there wouldn’t be a series of 5 books, & named the planet Botany after Botany Bay in Australia! It’s absolutely fascinating reading & I love most of Anne McCaffrey’s books: oddly enough NOT her most well known Dragons of Pern series though: that’s pure Fantasy & I’m much more of a Sci Fi geek! 

Anyways, a bit of a Little Miss Forgetful, late morning greeting, from me, for a very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for your kind wishes folks.
Very much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Michael12421

Finally got my car back this morning as I wasn't allowed to drive after March 14th last. Putting plans in action for a drive to the vets and a massive Aldi shop. Happy days.


----------



## Jodee

Good morning all.

5.8 this morning.

I had a sleepy time yesterday, blood sugar went to 10.3, yep sleepy is a good indicator,  well instead of succumbing to it I did a spot of gardening and after 45 mins, blood sugar down to 6.8, such a good indicator to help control levels for type 2 at least for me it seems.

Hope everything goes ok for those having to go into work.

I've missed somethine @Hazel - hope you are ok and recovering now.  That goes for anyone who has been poorly of late.

Continue to stay well and safe everyone as best we can.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.9 for me today.

ColinUK I got strawberry, coconut and banana smoothies. A whole box full. I wish I'd got a proper meal plan now instead of just the shakes. I prefer SlimFast but think these are better healthwise. It's quarter past three and I'm not hungry and it might just be a coincidence but hope not. On SlimFast I'm ravenous by 11am.


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me this morning and have managed to keep things between the lines so far today, so fingers crossed I have turned a corner... or maybe I should say that I've got my basal insulin balanced for this steroid inhaler.... Hope I haven't spoken too soon.

@Hazel So sorry to hear you have had another fall. Hope you are not too sore today.
@Michael12421 Good to hear that you have wheels again. Don't go too crazy! Hope the trip to the vets is just a routine one and the girls are both well.


----------



## SB2015

Thanks for the good wishes.
Finally got my levels back in range by increasing basal to 160% and antibiotics in board.  
It looks like it is a UTI.  Having a dozy day now to catch up with sleep missed last night.

I hope you enjoyed your freedom @Bloden, and I hope work was okay @Stitch147 
Looks like my BG is copying yours @rebrascora .  If only our D would just behave itself, especially when we are behaving properly.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning = 9.0


----------



## freesia

5.6 and a very good morning to you all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Sunny start, but I don't think it will last long - the rain might though!  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Today's reading for me is 5.4


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 5.7 from me today, have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Another 6.0 yesterday. And as an experiment I didn’t take any metformin as I wondered what the number would be.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 with the flattest of flatfish overnight. Managed not to overcook a post meal hypo.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I’ve joined the ranks of people (and there seem to have been a few lately) whose BGs have gone bonkers, with a 10.2 this morning!
Yesterday morning I had an unexpected and stubborn hypo just after breakfast, them I shot up to double figures for the afternoon and evening, despite correction doses. Then I suddenly plummeted at bedtime, so I ate two jelly babies, and here I am in double figures again this morning. This rarely happens to me.
@Northerner, could you double check that the Diabetes Fairy is still buried in the garden?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning @Northerner snap!
Tired from yesterday's epic patio work, brickwork repointing today...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Was gutted yesterday, Bruce messaged with his bank details and asked me to order him a new mod, the one I’ve been eyeing up! £50 for him but would cost me near £100 as I’d need to buy batteries and a charger as I use an inbuilt battery mod just now, maybe see about it if I get money for my birthday but that’s not until November so quite a bit away

 Anyways it's a 6.5 for me today, prescription was ordered late Sunday night, at least after 6pm (deleted the confirmation email) and was ready to collect by 4:10pm yesterday, ah well will sit until Bruce picks it up lol

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## SueEK

View attachment 14686
Morning all and a beautiful day here. Spent most of yesterday jetwashing the caravan and decking, it was hard work but worth it. Doggy loves it down here and is the only time she is eager to go for a walk which is lovely. Went on the beach yesterday, she had a paddle and then took this photo on the way back.
6.2 for me today which I don’t deserve as ate so much rubbish - must do better. Going to clean the patio today and sort my plant pots out. Surprisingly quiet here, people obviously don’t want a staycation.
@Hazel hope you are on the mend from your fall.
Have a good day all x
Sorry the attachment doesn’t work


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning everybody. 5.5 for me today.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Phew.  Antibiotics and 12 hours of sleep have worked their magic.  Still running at 140% of basal insulin, but happy to wake to see a nice  line around 5.

Lovely view @SueEK .  Enjoy your walks around there.

Have a good day .


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, I’ve joined the ranks of people (and there seem to have been a few lately) whose BGs have gone bonkers, with a 10.2 this morning!
> Yesterday morning I had an unexpected and stubborn hypo just after breakfast, them I shot up to double figures for the afternoon and evening, despite correction doses. Then I suddenly plummeted at bedtime, so I ate two jelly babies, and here I am in double figures again this morning. This rarely happens to me.
> @Northerner, could you double check that the Diabetes Fairy is still buried in the garden?


If you find the DF, bury it deeper.
I hope things settle for you today.


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> Another 6.0 yesterday. And as an experiment I didn’t take any metformin as I wondered what the number would be.


You had a 6.0 without Metformin I’d say that’s pretty good. What might you have been with it?


----------



## Flower

Morning all, down here on 3.5

Rage bolused last night in despair as my big was stuck at 12 for no reason. Hey presto crashing hypo and still low this morning. I’d also like an update on the current location of the Diabetes Fairy @Robin

Glad things are improving for you @SB2015

Have a good day out there.


----------



## eggyg

Well it looks like I’m the star pupil today. *5.2! *I have just surfaced from my post looking after grandchildren slumber. Three days of the little darlings has quite worn me out. How did I manage with my own three? Oh yeah... I was 30 years younger!
It’s wet and cold here, 12 degrees, what the heck is all that about? @SueEK get a bed made up,  I’m on my way down! Looks gorgeous.
Have a great day y’all.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.1 this Morning
@SueEK  Enjoy looks wonderful.
@Stitch147  My thoughts with you today.
@eggyg  Congratulations on your HS
Best Wishes


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @eggyg , is that your first House Special?  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! You did it!  SEE & you thought it couldn’t be achieved: oh ye of little faith; I KNEW you would do get some day & you DID! Clapping hands emoji! & DA DA DA DA DA DA! Trumpet fanfare!


----------



## Lanny

09:13 BS 7.2  So, so smile but, I’m not TOO unhappy with that! After allI woke around 7am & tried to get back to sleep, couldn’t & gave it up so, COULD have been 5.2 at my usual DP rate of 1mmol/hour?

Oops! Accidentally pressed post button when I’m not finished yet but, maybe quick enough on the edit button for you lot not to have noticed but, I’ve already told you!

Asda shopping delivered today between 12:00 to 14:00 & I must say they’re really annoying me: last shop, left at my door in bags after they rang the doorbell as I forgot to change the CV instructions, had 3 out of my 6 soups ordered were out of date, got my refund online but, sloppy; NOW they emailed me of substitutes, they always do, & they’re trying to palm me off with a cheaper mince turkey than I ordered for the same price! I’ve changed the instructions so, should be face to face, albeit distanced, delivery & I’ll check again & only take the substitute IF I get a price reduction, as it should be: dosen’t exactly engender much trustworthiness!

Oh dear, a very rare 2 frowns from me!

Anyways, a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Oh, @eggyg , is that your first House Special?  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! You did it!  SEE & you thought it couldn’t be achieved: oh ye of little faith; I KNEW you would do get some day & you DID! Clapping hands emoji! & DA DA DA DA DA DA! Trumpet fanfare!


It’s my third in the last 100 years! Well that’s how long I feel it’s been!


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> You had a 6.0 without Metformin I’d say that’s pretty good. What might you have been with it?


I’ll see tomorrow as I’m taking the full dose today. Ok so maybe I’ll see over the course of a few days but I like the experimentation  

Weight is absolutely flat. No change at all.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> If you find the DF, bury it deeper.
> I hope things settle for you today.


Dump some cement on top too.

Afternoon all. 4.1 here this morning on the BG rollercoaster - just like you @Robin and @Flower. All over the shop at the minute, for no apparent reason.

Glad to hear you’re on the mend @SB2015.


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 for me this morning and gone down into a minor hypo despite porridge for breakfast which is a surprise since the recent trend has been upwards into double figures. There was a notable change yesterday so I reduced my basal by one unit last night and half a unit this morning. Looks like the "little darling" has finished with her mischief here and has headed south to you @Robin ...Sorry!    If you catch her, cut off her wings and then bury her deep..... gosh that makes me sound mean!

Ordered another 2 Libre sensors today. Not sure if they will arrive in time for Friday but I have plenty of test strips if I need them. My first 2 sensors have been so good I have only done about 10 finger pricks in the last 25 days. I have certainly felt confident to rely on them for bolus calculations.

@eggyg Many congratulations on your House Special. They are all the more exciting when you get them so infrequently.... I almost feel sorry for poor Dez getting them every other day and probably not getting that huge sense of elation and achievement that those of us who are lucky to get one once in a blue moon experience!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Ordered another 2 Libre sensors today. Not sure if they will arrive in time for Friday but I have plenty of test strips if I need them


My latest were pretty quick, I ordered latish Friday evening, they just arrived, before I've even had an email to say they’ve been dispatched.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. 7.9 @ 7.53am 

Watched The Food Hospital yesterday and was freaked out. I didn't know that could happen! Some of the worst photos I've seen and I thought I'd seen them all.  Interesting about the Newcastle diet, that man went from 8.something to 3.9 which they said was good. I'd have thought that was a bit low and 8.something not bad, they said it was very bad so dunno what they'd say about my friend in Plymouth's 31 then! They gave him the shakes plus some veggies to eat but it wasn't long term. They said he'd reversed his type 2 and can now just follow low carb. He lost over two stones in a very short time.  Very inspiring.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 for me today,  its raining Ugh!
We are due to see grandson today and it all works better when we can get outside!

Oh well, it will be good to see him anyway.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Pretty wet and gloomy skies have thwarted my gardening ambitions for the day


----------



## Gruers

5.7 this very wet morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Been up since the crack so a rather highish 6.9. Off for our first visit to the Lake District since February. Setting off early to beat the crowds, hopefully! The forecast is good, sunny intervals and very little chance of rain. Mind you, we are going to the Borrowdale Valley, supposedly the wettest place in England! Off to prepare our picnic now. Have a glorious day.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all

6.5 this morning

Keep safe, keep dry, be happy


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour! 5.9 this morning. 

And apparently it’s going to be pelting down all day. If that’s the case then I probably won’t bother going to the National Gallery today even though I’ve got a ticket.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Only 2.0 this morning so going to to have to force some breakfast down.


----------



## Lanny

07/07/20 23:14 BS 5.3 

Then I ate just before midnight Levemir & overnight fast for blood tests at 12:30 today. after eating BS was fine at 7.2 at 01:28 08/07/20 today but, I decided to test again to keep an eye on things while still fasting! It a good thing I did too as I literally just posted last paragraph above, 06:35 BS 3.5!  Whoah! That’s a BIG drop, didn’t feel anything, quickly guzzled half oatcake & 1 jelly baby & JUST started to feel my heart racing as I feel the hypo NOW: can just about keep typing as a little of the hypo shakes are starting!

So, a rather hasty Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day while I can still type!

I’ll be ok so, don’t worry: I’ll post when I can; shakes are bad now & can’t type anymore!


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning, but still with increased basal rate.
Starting to feel better now, after sleeping through most of yesterday.

Damp and drizzly here. Another slow day planned perhaps with a bit of weaving.
Enjoy Borrowdale @eggyg , Happy memories of family holidays there.


----------



## SB2015

That’s a rapid drop @Lanny.  Take care and chew those JBs.  It makes them work more quickly.
Looking forward to hearing you are back up.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  

Today's reading for me is 5.5


----------



## Lanny

06:56 BS 4.1 & shakes have stopped, heart rate starting to come down. Will keep on testing & will break my fast if I need to: cholesterol tests will not be as clear but, all the others, kidney, liver, thyroid etc, should be fine!  I think BS will rise a bit more now once the oatcake kicks in?


----------



## freesia

6.3 for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

I can see the other side of the valley which is a sure sign it's going to rain.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a more respectable 5.3 here. After a day of highs and crashes yesterday, I ditched my basal cartridge for a new one, and that seems to have sorted me out. My pen lives on my bedside table, and had been there all through the last heatwave. (remember that a couple of weeks ago? I'd forgotten, til I thought about it)


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> 07/07/20 23:14 BS 5.3
> 
> Then I ate just before midnight Levemir & overnight fast for blood tests at 12:30 today. after eating BS was fine at 7.2 at 01:28 08/07/20 today but, I decided to test again to keep an eye on things while still fasting! It a good thing I did too as I literally just posted last paragraph above, 06:35 BS 3.5!  Whoah! That’s a BIG drop, didn’t feel anything, quickly guzzled half oatcake & 1 jelly baby & JUST started to feel my heart racing as I feel the hypo NOW: can just about keep typing as a little of the hypo shakes are starting!
> 
> So, a rather hasty Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day while I can still type!
> 
> I’ll be ok so, don’t worry: I’ll post when I can; shakes are bad now & can’t type anymore!


Take care @Lanny


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well bit of an odd one for me, was 8.4 at bedtime last night but took a digestive to be on the safe side yet somehow have woken to a 3.9 so 2 gluco tabs down, 40 minutes later before breakfast and only 4.3, head is pounding already and the birds and dogs round here are already kicking off making it worse   

Anyways have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.0 for me this morning. 
Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Not a very good 7.6, possibly the little bit of pineapple I had? Who knows - I certainly don’t!! 
@Kaylz , @Lanny @Michael12421 hope you all feel better soon.
Wet and miserable day here today but managed to get the patio washed yesterday so that looks nice. Popped into Bognor and the social distancing and availability of hand gel was very good, well done Bognor.
Very pleased to see on the BBC that at last the problems related to mesh are being acknowledged. This has been a hidden disaster for years and yes I was one of the women ignored and disbelieved with the numerous problems I have had due to this alien body in me. Let’s hope this doesn’t disappear under the carpet. Thankfully I am in the system and under one of the hospitals who seem to know what they are doing.
Take care all x


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @SueEK.  Once again I did not feel at all unwell, was steady on my feet and had none of the usual hypo symptoms. I had some toast and marmalade however, didn't want my BS to go any lower.


----------



## stephknits

For no reason a 7.9 and rising this morning.  A dull and miserable day and maths to look forward to. On the plus side, the husband brought me up a cup of tea in bed.  Had a lovely walk with a good friend yesterday, but nothing planned except my daughter's drumming lesson on zoom which sadly I have to sit in on.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Bonjour! 5.9 this morning.
> 
> And apparently it’s going to be pelting down all day. If that’s the case then I probably won’t bother going to the National Gallery today even though I’ve got a ticket.


Go, go...Will Gomperz’s quick tour of one of the ‘routes’ (on the news the other night) looked great. You basically get some great artworks to yourself since visitor numbers are limited.   

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Mum wants some heavy plants, old chimney pots, etc dragged into to the greenhouse, garage, etc...then I’m heading home.


----------



## Bexlee

4.7 had a funny few days with levels.

@Lanny @Michael12421 @Kaylz hope you all feel better.

@eggyg enjoy your trip and picnic.
Good luck with the maths @stephknits and drums!

I best go and talk about atomic structure to year 9!


----------



## Jodee

Good morning folks.

Oh dear a 7.7 this morning.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.9


----------



## Lanny

Just back from blood tests! Absolutely exhausted because I walked about 350 steps in 3 rest stops from the health centre to the chemist to pick up my prescription before taxi home: energy wise is STILL not great; done now & will probably snooze the rest of the day as I’m wiped out! 

Cannot resist posting this & ask for your indulgence OR you CAN just completely ignore the following: I won’t know?

It’s another Golf Clash tournament week, from Monday, & after 2 EXTREMELY hard, TERRIBLE Q1 & Q2 rounds on a completely new course I not only FINALLY got an Eagle I also got an Albatross on the last hole to finish in 1st. Place, so far, on -12 this last Q3 round: didn’t think I could qualify this tournament; now have a good chance! & Fingers crossed emoji!

Here it is:-

Albatross Redwood Cup Tournament Q3 on 08/07/20 par 5 Hole 9 Sequoia Creek 5c






PS: Forgot to say Q1 was -8 & Q2 was -9 without any Eagles at all & pretty much at the bottom NOWHERE near qualifying! BUT, I suppose I learnt how NOT to play it!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Afternoon everyone
Not much to report here, overcast and light showers
7.1 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Unavoidable  WHAT a time I’ve had since I got back from blood tests today: fighting hypo land BIG time; combo of exercise & too much midday Levemir which I kept at 56 units after I got back around 13:30, to be on the safe side! I think I’ve gotten over my chill now & obviously need to dial back all my insulin doses: every couple weeks of hours I’ve needed to keep guzzling oatcakes & JB’s; just recovering from another hypo about 20:50 BS 3.8 & now back up to 5.8; hopefully it’ll be the last one before 01:30, need to delay to avoid overlapping! Then, I will dial Levemir back down to pre chill doses of last weekend: midnight 26 & midday 46 units; 13:30 today was 56 units! Diabetes keeping me hopping on my toes today! Please can I have a more stable day tomorrow? Two hands together PLEADING emoji!

I wonder if all the oatcakes & JB’s will hit me at some point tomorrow with high BS? Ah well, it probably will as I find it’s usual to be high after a hypo! So, so smile! It’ll be better than fighting recurring hypos!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## Lanny

@Michael12421 JUST about a like as it’s still a bit lower than I’d like to wake on: not much wriggle room between you & a hypo! But, maybe I’m too biased after a day of hypo land!


----------



## Lanny

01:07 BS 7.3  Quite relieved after all the hypos! Phew, wiping brow emoji! FINALLY went to bed for about 2 hours after last hypo treatment brought me up to 5.3 at 21:23 last night: REALLY EXHAUSTED after going out yesterday; only kept going by adrenaline which being anxious about testing to head off hypos helped to keep me awake, albeit wired! That’s what I’m calling as a stir crazy emoji!

Went ahead & bunged in 26 units of Levemir anyway as BS had stayed up & didn’t add ANY Novorapid for DP as I didn’t know what sugars were going to do? Tested 02:09 BS 6..9 pretty steady so, had breakfast Novorapid all the way back down to pre chill dose of 28 units, had gone up to 46 units the last few days, & ate. After 03:47 12.6 a tad high & near enough 13mmol so, added +2 correction & 05:25 9.7 is ok, I think, with more active insulin to go. I’m feeling sleepy again, only got 2 hours sleep, but, will try to stay awake to keep an eye on things until active NR is over. THEN I’ll sleep: mammoth sleep session I suspect!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: Oh yes, almost forgot! I’ve definitely qualified as there’s only 5 to finish & I’m still 1st! Official results 08:00 & there’s 2 days, today & tomorrow, to finish 18 holes of the opening round: hopefully I’ll have another good one even if another Albatross is too much to ask for; probably?


----------



## Baz.

Morning All  Reading today  5.3  for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today  Persisting it down outside, as it has been all night, but at least no howling gales!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap here @Baz. With a 5.3 also !
So close...
Very quiet and calm here this morning after the whirlwind visit from our grandson!
Aldi beckons later.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers

5.9 this morning

Hope you have a good day, stay safe


----------



## ColinUK

@Ditto Where did you find The Food Hospital? I’ve looked on All4 and can’t see it.

@Lanny Huge congrats on qualifying and here’s to another albatross!

And for me the scores on the doors today... 5.8

Didn’t go to the National yesterday as it was chucking it down when I would have had to leave but I’ve rebooked for next week


----------



## Gruers

8.4 this morning and not sure why it was 6:6 at bed time 
still on we go have a nice day everyone and stay safe


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

I have to say this new sensor isn't proving the best so far . If it doesn't settle down soon it's a call to Abbott.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

Good grief, I might have to put the heating on later just to take the edge off...miserable day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.6 for me, no idea why but its better than waking hypo like yesterday

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5 2 here! Yay, I’m beginning to like this Libre sensor. This one has taken much longer to settle down than usual (started Saturday). I put it higher up my arm than usual, to avoid where I’d had previous ones, and it’s felt slightly sore, it also seemed particularly prone to night time compression, but last night it was fine, and gave me the steady line I was expecting.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5 2 here! Yay, I’m beginning to like this Libre sensor. This one has taken much longer to settle down than usual (started Saturday). I put it higher up my arm than usual, to avoid where I’d had previous ones, and it’s felt slightly sore, it also seemed particularly prone to night time compression, but last night it was fine, and gave me the steady line I was expecting.



 Congratulations on your Libre House Special!


----------



## freesia

Went to bed on an 8.2, woke up just after midnight with a pounding head. Bloods 15.8!!!!! Correction dose of 2u bought it back to 6.6 when i woke. Phew!!! Hope its not going to be one of those up and down days . Have a good day everyone, whatever you are doing x


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks from Achy Towers. A 6.9 from me after yesterday’s mahoosive trek. Another Wainwright ticked off, that’s 205 now.....to go!   Spent most of the 10 hours walk fending off hypos. Had fish and chips at 8pm in Keswick and I was down to 4 so no bolus until bedtime. Was a tad worried taking it that time of night but I survived and happy with the result. Today I will mostly be hobbling! Have a great day and @Robin well done in the elusive HS. 
Attatched proof of my feat yesterday and for any Wainwright nerds out there we climbed High Raise ( Centrals Fells, there’s two) 2500 ft! I didn’t know this at the time, Mr Eggy is the walk organiser, next time I need to check!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me this morning before my early morning exercise (walk). 
My Alexa diary informs me it's bin day today! How exciting. 

Stay safe and well and don't forget to put that bin out if it's your day.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0 here

Nice HS work @Robin, nice Wainwright trekking @eggyg

Rainy here but need to go out for a walk, I’ll find my most grippy trainer and avoid all manhole covers, drains and other falling over hazards.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

The bad bit: 2.5 this morning!!
The good bit: infection must be abating and time to reduce Basal rate

Congratulations @Robin on HS.  I still put my Libre sensor in a day before I need it to be activated.  Is that worth trying?  OH described my arm as a good Venn Diagram when he put this one in. Paper patches from earlier sensors exposed to the sun in the last few weeks.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> The bad bit: 2.5 this morning!!
> The good bit: infection must be abating and time to reduce Basal rate
> 
> Congratulations @Robin on HS.  I still put my Libre sensor in a day before I need it to be activated.  Is that worth trying?  OH described my arm as a good Venn Diagram when he put this one in. Paper patches from earlier sensors exposed to the sun in the last few weeks.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Ha! yes, I can tell where my previous ones were by the suntan-free circles! I always used to put my sensor on 24 hours before applying, until the last software update when they said they’d improved the start up algorithm, and it did seem to be Ok from the start after that, until this one. I think the moral of the story is, if it feels uncomfortable after insertion, don’t start it until it’s settled down.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.4 for me
Congratulations to @Robin on your HS and @eggyg well what can I say 'Well Done'
Best Wishes


----------



## stephknits

A 3.2 this morning, makes a change from yesterday, but again, no idea why.  Must be the changeable weather or that stupid fairy.  Art lesson today, a vast improvement on maths, then biology.  Have a wondrous day all


----------



## silentsquirrel

ColinUK said:


> @Ditto Where did you find The Food Hospital? I’ve looked on All4 and can’t see it.



In case @Ditto doesn't check in for a while, it's on Together, which is Channel 88 on Freeview.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day not too well for a few days hence the AWOL, 13.2 @ 07:00 hrs 5.6 after NR adjustment.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Great walk @eggyg & Mr @eggygI suppose I could do that!!!! if they have a lift.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear Ted @KARNAK , hope you’re getting better?


----------



## Lanny

Well, I just got a call from my GP practice’s nurse & my Hba1c was taken yesterday & results are back! I’m shocked that it went down from end of January at 79 to 62: 1 lower than they were all last year when I wasn’t so ill!  BUT, on horrendously more insulin: I’ve fought SO hard tokeep them from going too high & not always succeeding; now it’s nice to hear that it’s paid off!

BUT, nurse was VERY concerned with my huge jumps of insulin doses up & down & as she’s not confident in how to advise me, has referred me to new specialist nurses at the Causeway Hospital: I’ve tried calling before & my DSN just had a recorded message to say go online, website given, as the hospital staff were inundated due to CV! I had to do this on my own for so long & only you lot on here helped now & last year in how to adjust doses myself! Thanks SO much to all of you for giving me that support!


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Oh dear Ted @KARNAK , hope you’re getting better?



Still not good Lanny back to the surgery tomorrow morning, glad you are being referred. xx


----------



## Lanny

Hang in there Ted! 

There were days the struggle got to me & I was very down but, I fought on & knowing you guys are always there to read my posts helped a LOT! I admit some of my emoji’s were a bit of a false front but, the extra bit of effort to post them, sometimes, still helped: I’ve said before, when my sister first passed away, that the very effort of pretending to smile can help until I DO actually feel like doing it for real again!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Went to bed on 8.3 wasn't the least bit hungry and it was 41 degrees so didn't eat.  Woke to 2.4 so breakfast is in the offing.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@KARNAK Hope your feeling better and the Doc gets you sorted.
@Lanny Glad your getting referred and thoughts with you
5.7 for me today.
They say we are getting some sun on Sunday! Here's hoping.
Best Wishes


----------



## Lanny

01:15 BS 5.5  Still very decent after being back on normal pre chill doses of al both LR & NR. Yesterday inevitably started a bit higher but, had settled down nicely to by lunch time to 7.3 & 8 after. Then, long sleep after meds & midday Levemir so, no dinner yesterday! Midnight Levemir was an hour & 15 minutes later as I heard the alarm but, was still groggy & dozed off again! Tried to get back to sleep but, couldn’t & gave up 03:17 BS 7.6 expected usual DP of 1mmol/hour & ate breakfast. Just now after breakfast 05:25 BS 12.5 high like yesterday so, will add +2. Will try same dose 28 NR tomorrow again & if still higher than 10/11 will up breakfast dose to 30 but, I think it might settle down?

New temp. DSN called me yesterday, my usual is on leave at the moment, & he seems quite happy that I DO know what I’m doing in terms of insulin doses albeit Wednesday caught me out with a “double whammy”, as it were when I was hit by the extra effort of going out & not realising I was over my chill: hindsight tells me NOW, always too late as in the nature of hindsights, that midnight LR was already too much; should have decreased midday LR when I kept it the same!  But, he did say a precautionary word that’s it’s better to be prepared to increase Novorapid in bigger jumps while keeping Levemir the same as it has a shorter effect & try that first before increasing basal: actually makes sense; will try that & hopefully another day of recurring hypos can be avoided! 

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: I played the front 9 of opening round yesterday & got -12 again but, in a more conventional way of getting 3 Eagles: JUST missed the Albatross on the last hole: just started the back 9 this morning & I’m not doing so well; JUST missing 2 Eagles on the first 3 holes so, only 1 shot down as 1 would have been a hole I haven’t Eagled yet! Will continue & see what happens?


----------



## Lanny

Snoopyj said:


> Good Morning everyone
> @KARNAK Hope your feeling better and the Doc gets you sorted.
> @Lanny Glad your getting referred and thoughts with you
> 5.7 for me today.
> They say we are getting some sun on Sunday! Here's hoping.
> Best Wishes


Thanks, @Snoopyj , was still typing as you posted & only saw after I posted: happens quite often; slow 1 finger typist!


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. I thought I’d better start posting in here daily again as I have been so lax at taking any readings or managing my diabetes since birthing Eris. She’s 8 weeks old now and I said I was giving myself a couple of weeks after she was born to just enjoy eating whatever I wanted or needed but that’s extended way beyond what I intended and the weight is creeping up again too.
I can’t go back to how I was so I need to start making an effort again before everything gets out of control. 

So I’m reporting a morning reading of 6.1. Not too bad for a waking reading without the nighttime insulin. I came off the insulin as soon as Eris was born as per consultant orders. 

I’m going to try to start meal planning and get back to my pre pregnancy diet and weight. Please can you all hold me accountable and make sure I stay active on here?


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. C’est tout.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning,  it's Friday!
Welcome back @merrymunky and congratulations!
Does that mean we will get posts from you at funny times in the night?  or do we have a good sleeper here...?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

Nice to see you post again @merrymunky , @Snowwy , if merry DOES post at funny times of the night it will keep me company: been waking at odd hours; restrained myself to waiting a few more hours to post in the early morning, though!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   It's a reading of 5.3 here today


----------



## Gruers

7.2 today. It’s been a poor few days I’m losing my motivation 
I need to snap out of it pronto
have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Still aching, mostly thighs, it’s times like this I wish I lived in a bungalow! Going to pop to pharmacy for my prescription, only 2.5 miles, hopefully it’ll help. It’s Friday so it’s ‘ironing whilst watching crap telly, eating G&B 85% and drinking Diet Coke” day. Hmmm.....Celebrity Gogglebox me thinks.  Have a great day and for the unfurloughed amongst you, TGIF!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Looks like the sky has stopped leaking for the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Friday already! Makes no difference really now,  as I’m retired, but Friday night has always meant getting some nice cheese in, and opening a bottle of red with our evening meal.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a very emotional feeling day yesterday, burst into tears numerous times, this is really taking it out of me and while most are getting back to some kind of normality here's me getting worse and wanting to shut myself away from people more, I don't see a way back for me at all and it's really worrying 

Anyways it's a 5.9 for me today and I'll be trying to find information on Lidl oats, need to find an alternative to my Quaker jumbo as I can't get them in my town and MIL is back to work as of today so won't be in the other town as much

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

(((HUGS)))) @Kaylz...what do you usually do when things get rough? Would a chat with your GP help?

Hello @merrymunky! How’s being a new mother going? How’s the babby?


----------



## SueEK

A nice round 6 for me today. Trip to Iceland today for things for the bbq on Sunday, sun coming out and weather supposed to be improving. Last day of antibiotics today so will be glad to finish them and be able to NOT have breakfast. Breakfast for me is carbs and I need to avoid them, I also feel more hungry mid-morning when I have breakfast than when I don’t!!
@merrymunky great to see you back, it’s a great wake up call is t it being on here as it makes us take responsibility for our readings, particularly us T2s. You are definitely forgiven for your extra weight and not being on here having just had Eris, no better excuse than a new baby. Look forward to seeing your posts.
@KARNAK sorry you’re having a rough time again, fingers crossed you can get things sorted quickly. @Lanny hope your referral comes through very soon.
@Gruers we all have times of lack of motivation but keep at it, we are all behind you
[USER=16987]@Kaylz/USER] any chance you could face having a short walk with Bruce just to get you out of the flat for a little while, even if it’s just for 5 minutes to start with? Often the thought of doing something is so much worse than actually doing it, my thoughts are with you xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> @Lanny hope your referral comes through very soon.


The call from the temp. DSN at the Causeway hospital WAS the referral: can call for advice now; CV at hosp. calmed down a bit & my usual DSN’s workload being handled until she’s had her leave! True HE doesn’t know me as well but, all the notes etc. will be there at his disposal, I’m sure!  Good to know there will be someone to answer calls now instead of an almost useless automated message!


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> The call from the temp. DSN at the Causeway hospital WAS the referral: can call for advice now; CV at hosp. calmed down a bit & my usual DSN’s workload being handled until she’s had her leave! True HE doesn’t know me as well but, all the notes etc. will be there at his disposal, I’m sure!  Good to know there will be someone to answer calls now instead of an almost useless automated message!


Oh I see, well let’s hope they are to hand when you need them and that he is knowledgeable about your situation, I certainly hope so. Good luck Lanny xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.9 got to be quick Taxi will be here soon to go to Docs.
Let you all know when/if I get back, latest HbA1c as of yesterday 31.

Don`t worry Lanny I don`t get down and Emojis R us.

{{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz hang on in there. xx

Glad to hear from you @merrymunky how's baby Eris?

Better go folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm a bit late in posting today. 
Reporting a 4.6. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Good morning 

4.4 this morning

Take care out there


----------



## Stitch147

Was at 7.9 this morning. I'm currently sitting in the hairdresser's getting my hair coloured and cut. Work hasn't been as bad as it could have been. We've only been letting up to 60 in at a time.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here. Friday already! Makes no difference really now,  as I’m retired, but Friday night has always meant getting some nice cheese in, and opening a bottle of red with our evening meal.


That’s our Saturday night as I always worked Saturdays. We also only have a cooked breakfast on a Sunday even though we could have it any day now. Routine is a hard habit to break.


----------



## merrymunky

Thanks all. I can just see myself on that slippery slope into huge weight gain and high hba1c again and theys the last thing I want now I have Eris.

She is doing very well. She sleeps in long stretches through the night from 11pm till 4 or 5am usually although sometimes can go longer. She usually goes back down after a feed too. We’ve had some reflux issues but she’s on anti reflux milk and is much more settled on it now. She’s just started to practice her proper smiles and is adorable with them!

Here’s some pictures...I’ve posted them elsewhere on the forum so you’ve probably seen them but for those that haven’t...


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden I've never been this bad before so I dont know what to do as I've never been through it 

@SueEK by the time hes home from work and whatever he just wants to sit down and relax which is understandable and I ain't ready to go out, I cant put myself through the shaking at the thought of it so leaving isn't possible, it's so difficult as I feel very lonely, I havent had much to do with Bruce since March so it feels like we aren't much connected just now 
Xx


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. I can just see myself on that slippery slope into huge weight gain and high hba1c again and theys the last thing I want now I have Eris.
> 
> She is doing very well. She sleeps in long stretches through the night from 11pm till 4 or 5am usually although sometimes can go longer. She usually goes back down after a feed too. We’ve had some reflux issues but she’s on anti reflux milk and is much more settled on it now. She’s just started to practice her proper smiles and is adorable with them!
> 
> Here’s some pictures...I’ve posted them elsewhere on the forum so you’ve probably seen them but for those that haven’t...
> 
> View attachment 14713View attachment 14714View attachment 14715View attachment 14716


Gorgeous! And baby looks lovely too!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden I've never been this bad before so I dont know what to do as I've never been through it
> 
> @SueEK by the time hes home from work and whatever he just wants to sit down and relax which is understandable and I ain't ready to go out, I cant put myself through the shaking at the thought of it so leaving isn't possible, it's so difficult as I feel very lonely, I havent had much to do with Bruce since March so it feels like we aren't much connected just now
> Xx


I’m really sorry to hear that Kaylz. Do you have or can you arrange to speak to a counsellor who may be able to help. It’s such a tricky situation isn’t it with your feeling so isolated - wish I could help but know I can’t. All I can say is that we are all here for you at any time. If you ever feel like you need a chat in the phone I am happy to give you my number xx


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. I can just see myself on that slippery slope into huge weight gain and high hba1c again and theys the last thing I want now I have Eris.
> 
> She is doing very well. She sleeps in long stretches through the night from 11pm till 4 or 5am usually although sometimes can go longer. She usually goes back down after a feed too. We’ve had some reflux issues but she’s on anti reflux milk and is much more settled on it now. She’s just started to practice her proper smiles and is adorable with them!
> 
> Here’s some pictures...I’ve posted them elsewhere on the forum so you’ve probably seen them but for those that haven’t...
> 
> View attachment 14713View attachment 14714View attachment 14715View attachment 14716


She’s adorable and must be such a joy to you both. Now get yourself back where you were, we are here to support you as you know xx


----------



## Snowwy

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. I can just see myself on that slippery slope into huge weight gain and high hba1c again and theys the last thing I want now I have Eris.
> 
> She is doing very well. She sleeps in long stretches through the night from 11pm till 4 or 5am usually although sometimes can go longer. She usually goes back down after a feed too. We’ve had some reflux issues but she’s on anti reflux milk and is much more settled on it now. She’s just started to practice her proper smiles and is adorable with them!
> 
> Here’s some pictures...I’ve posted them elsewhere on the forum so you’ve probably seen them but for those that haven’t...
> 
> View attachment 14713View attachment 14714View attachment 14715View attachment 14716


Wonderful photos and lots of smiles! Well done


----------



## freesia

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. I can just see myself on that slippery slope into huge weight gain and high hba1c again and theys the last thing I want now I have Eris.
> 
> She is doing very well. She sleeps in long stretches through the night from 11pm till 4 or 5am usually although sometimes can go longer. She usually goes back down after a feed too. We’ve had some reflux issues but she’s on anti reflux milk and is much more settled on it now. She’s just started to practice her proper smiles and is adorable with them!
> 
> Here’s some pictures...I’ve posted them elsewhere on the forum so you’ve probably seen them but for those that haven’t...
> 
> View attachment 14713View attachment 14714View attachment 14715View attachment 14716


She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations. Make the most of her, they soon grow up. Mine are now in their 20's. How did that happen?!!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden I've never been this bad before so I dont know what to do as I've never been through it
> 
> @SueEK by the time hes home from work and whatever he just wants to sit down and relax which is understandable and I ain't ready to go out, I cant put myself through the shaking at the thought of it so leaving isn't possible, it's so difficult as I feel very lonely, I havent had much to do with Bruce since March so it feels like we aren't much connected just now
> Xx


Sorry you're feeling like this Kaylz. As SueEK asks, is there a counsellor who could help you through this? Do you have IAPT near where you live? Its a free counselling service you can refer yourself to and they do assessments etc over the phone and in person. I know someone who has used this service and they found it helpful. Sorry if i've suggested something thats not right for you but i hope you feel well enough soon.


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK our local mental health facility was closed down a couple of years so there is literally no help available locally and it led to the suicide of a friends daughter too   

@freesia seems the IAPT service is only available in England
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK our local mental health facility was closed down a couple of years so there is literally no help available locally and it led to the suicide of a friends daughter too
> 
> @freesia seems the IAPT service is only available in England
> xx


Anything local through MIND, maybe they could suggest somewhere else?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Anything local through MIND, maybe they could suggest somewhere else?x


they only provide mental health services in local communities across England and Wales as well xx


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> they only provide mental health services in local communities across England and Wales as well xx


Have ypu looked at SAMH to see if they can help at all?  (Scottish Association for Mental Health)


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> they only provide mental health services in local communities across England and Wales as well xx


Going through the GP here takes ages, don't know what its like where you live. What about Samaritans? Do you think they might have lists of local places to help? Its awful that the charities don't cover all of the UK. I'm know everyone on here is supportive so please make sure you message whenever you feel low xx


----------



## Kaylz

silentsquirrel said:


> Have ypu looked at SAMH to see if they can help at all?  (Scottish Association for Mental Health)


There is a place in the next town but the site doesn't give much information, I don't get much time during the day to call places what between washing my hands, the sink and everything else so it's difficult to find time when I have to do everything to suit everyone else's timescale, the time I get up is based on when others want to eat throughout the day so nothing I do is for myself xx


----------



## Bloden

Aw, gooooorgeous @merrymunky!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK our local mental health facility was closed down a couple of years so there is literally no help available locally and it led to the suicide of a friends daughter too
> 
> @freesia seems the IAPT service is only available in England
> xx


You seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place. I agree with the suggestion that you call the Samaritans as they may possibly be able to point you in a direction you haven’t considered. Such a shame that your local MH team have closed down. I really hope you can access some help from somewhere x


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> There is a place in the next town but the site doesn't give much information, I don't get much time during the day to call places what between washing my hands, the sink and everything else so it's difficult to find time when I have to do everything to suit everyone else's timescale, the time I get up is based on when others want to eat throughout the day so nothing I do is for myself xx


But you also need to take care of you. I don't know your circumstances but i do know that you need to take care of yourself first x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today 

@merrymunky - absolutely beautiful pictures, I am so happy for you all


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 this morning after a fish n chip Friday...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - mercifully the temperature has dropped to 38 degrees so it was a  comfortable night.  I awoke to a 5.4 BUT I feel very hypo.  How come I am taking ages to type this because I am so wobbly when on a reading of 2 I have no problems?


----------



## Lanny

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> 6.0 this morning after a fish n chip Friday...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Oohhh! NICE after fish & chips!  I would LOVE that but, doubt I could handle the fat of the batter now & it was always difficult to bolus for when I DID eat it: very careful balancing act of not too much upfront as the fat slowed the carbs then, being willing to stay up for extended bolus as the fat also, kept BS elevated for longer; I hear, from forum members’ posts, that’s it’s on a par with pizza as the cheese causes similar difficulties! Well done! AND, I trust, you enjoyed it?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Same as yesterday - 4.6.  

Off for some exercise now and then waiting for Asda delivery. Isn't this new normal so exciting. 
Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

6.6 this morning 
have a nice day it’s a nice bright one here


----------



## Baz.

Morning All ,

It's a 5.6 from me today with a weekly average of 5.4,


----------



## Lanny

02:18 BS 9.6 Oops!  Also, no dinner yesterday & after was 12:11 BS 8.4, had meds & Levemir before going to bed. Trouble was I suddenly fancied a cup of tea as I hadn’t had one in nearly a week: last one was on Monday when I finished a carton of milk so, put the unopened longlife carton in the fridge, I prefer to have it pre chilled, & left it there; then, that first cup was SO nice after a break, I had another one! I always have a tsp of honey in each cup of tea so, how much to bolus before going to bed? I decided on 2 units as it’s liquid & don’t want to risk going too low while sleeping with too much bolus! So, I woke a bit higher & I’m ok with that: better than too low!

Then, what to bolus for breakfast: knew I needed +2 for higher start; stick with 28 or go up? I stayed with 28 so had 30 units, plus correction & got too distracted watching 2 episodes of Celebrity Masterchef on iPlayer so, forgot after test & just remembered at 4 hours & 1 minute after insulin 06:32 BS 11.3! So, had obviously peaked higher earlier & will up breakfast dose to 30 units tomorrow. Will stick with the same doses for the rest as it’s only breakfast that’s higher than I’d like!

A early ish Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: definitely made the final weekend round albeit I dropped another shot with a TERRIBLE par during the last 6 holes on the back 9 & overall scored 2 shots higher with -22. Sitting in 41st with only 9 to finish so, a bit tight & squeezed through. Although there’s always some who don’t finish.

Edited to add:- Forgot to say, already stuck in another +2 correction now!


----------



## freesia

7.6 today . Good morning all


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this sunny Saturday, but will it last? 6.5 this morning. Well the ironing didn’t get done yesterday as I promised. Had my shower started getting dressed and....POW! My left collar bone decided to pop out/ freeze/ seize up or something along those lines. I’ve had it before and it’s excruciating, I couldn’t move my neck or lift my left arm. Mr Eggy got me dressed and I came downstairs and applied an ice pack. It was all swollen and I was lopsided. It’s all to do with my troublesome left shoulder, 9 years ago I had frozen shoulder then bursitis. I’ve  had MRIs, X Rays, cortisone injections, manipulation, deep tissue massages, acupuncture, you name it I’ve tried it. I  was even offered a procedure to try and loosen it. The prognosis after the op wasn’t good and I was told it
could make it worse so I said no the first time and six months later I said no again as I was managing. I think the long hike on Wednesday, carrying a rucksack, scrambling and using walking poles has probably aggravated it. It’s loosened a little today, haven’t had much sleep, and doesn’t look quite so puffy, will rest and ice it again today and tomorrow and if it’s no better will try and get an appointment with my osteopath and see if he can manipulate it or maybe give me acupuncture again. It’s a blooming nuisance!  So because I didn’t do the ironing I didn’t watch my rubbish telly yesterday! I still  ate my 85% G & B and drank Diet Coke and I got my book finished though, every cloud..... Have a fab day everyone and I hope the sun is shining where you are too.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

@SueEK I will phone if I ever get the time to but it isn't going to be easy, between fitting in with everyone else and Bubbles I really only have the time I test and inject to myself or 10pm-6am lol

@freesia I get time to test and inject so folk think that's all I need, even though they know how I'm feeling they always seem to manage to make me feel worse, my mum has suffered depression so you'd think she'd at least try and be a bit more understanding but no

Anyways 6.5 for me today, with grandad being allowed in again its stressed me out more and pushed my anxiety levels even higher but hey ho, mums comfortable with it so my thoughts and feelings don't get taken into consideration

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 6.3 this morning. Little lady slept through the night but hoping she will go for another little nap so I can doze a bit longer!!


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. I don’t know but might have something to do with the mini cheesecake I had last night


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Another great weekly average @Baz. 

Our neighbour gets all the local gossip - he works at the local building suppliers - and apparently we’re putting a swimming pool in the garden. Can’t wait!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me .

Feed cat 

First job of the day get repeat prescription sorted online.

Feed cat.

Go out for paper and cat food.

Feed cat. 

We appear to have acquired a waif and stray.
He's an affectionate good natured soul but he can't half trough.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Lanny said:


> Oohhh! NICE after fish & chips!  I would LOVE that but, doubt I could handle the fat of the batter now & it was always difficult to bolus for when I DID eat it: very careful balancing act of not too much upfront as the fat slowed the carbs then, being willing to stay up for extended bolus as the fat also, kept BS elevated for longer; I hear, from forum members’ posts, that’s it’s on a par with pizza as the cheese causes similar difficulties! Well done! AND, I trust, you enjoyed it?


@Lanny I had to force it down... not


----------



## Snowwy

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me .
> 
> Feed cat
> 
> First job of the day get repeat prescription sorted online.
> 
> Feed cat.
> 
> Go out for paper and cat food.
> 
> Feed cat.
> 
> We appear to have acquired a waif and stray.
> He's an affectionate good natured soul but he can't half trough.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


@khskel we watched some YouTube videos the other day with our grandson and introduced him to Simon's Cat... if you are a cat person (which we are) you will totally get it! He goes up to his owner every time and points to his mouth for feeding. Our grandson thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, might get out for a walk today, if the footpaths have dried up a bit.(the one by the river is called Watery Lane for a reason!)


----------



## Hazel

Morning people

5.5 for me today

Lovely sunny morning here.   Take care.


----------



## Snoopyj

Kaylz said:


> There is a place in the next town but the site doesn't give much information, I don't get much time during the day to call places what between washing my hands, the sink and everything else so it's difficult to find time when I have to do everything to suit everyone else's timescale, the time I get up is based on when others want to eat throughout the day so nothing I do is for myself xx


I agree with @freesia.  I was in almost the same position as you (OCD, Depression and looking after others) I changed my career in to the Care Sector.  One of the most important things they told us " LOOK AFTER YOURSELF FIRST, BECAUSE WITHOUT YOU WHERE WOULD THEY BE"


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I still ate my 85% G & B and drank Diet Coke and I got my book finished though,


Why do the ironing when those alternatives are available!!


----------



## SB2015

4.3 this morning after a correction in the night.  A delicious lamb curry last night made by OH and then the naan, popadoms, ...All too tempting and I sort of lost track of the carbs.  Remembered to do an extended Bolus but forgot just how long a curry takes.  It is a rare treat so well worth it.  Perhaps if I had them more often I would remember what to do.  I was too excited as we had friends round with their 1 month old.  The sun came out and we ate in the garden.  A good day.

Good average @Baz.  A nice birthday present

Enjoy the warmer weather (or cooler for you @Michael12421 )

Cutting back the geraniums that have finished flowering.  Earlier attacks have paid off and they are coming up again.  Now got the confidence to have a go at them all.


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. I thought I’d better start posting in here daily again as I have been so lax at taking any readings or managing my diabetes since birthing Eris. She’s 8 weeks old now and I said I was giving myself a couple of weeks after she was born to just enjoy eating whatever I wanted or needed but that’s extended way beyond what I intended and the weight is creeping up again too.
> I can’t go back to how I was so I need to start making an effort again before everything gets out of control.
> 
> So I’m reporting a morning reading of 6.1. Not too bad for a waking reading without the nighttime insulin. I came off the insulin as soon as Eris was born as per consultant orders.
> 
> I’m going to try to start meal planning and get back to my pre pregnancy diet and weight. Please can you all hold me accountable and make sure I stay active on here?


Lovely to hear from you again @merrymunky
I am bit delayed as I missed yesterday, and have just seen the fabulous photos.
What a smiler.  And Eris as well.


----------



## Lanny

SB2015 said:


> Why do the ironing when those alternatives are available!!


 I quite agree! I’ve always hated ironing & always buy clothes that either don’t need ironing or minimum ironing: a MUST when I was working in the family restaurant; short sleeve dress & longline jacket, more or less the same length as dress, were from a company that makes professional hotel/restaurant uniforms with teflon & didn’t need ironing at all it also, repelled stains if wiped off quickly enough!


----------



## SB2015

Lanny said:


> I quite agree! I’ve always hated ironing & always buy clothes that either don’t need ironing or minimum ironing: a MUST when I was working in the family restaurant; short sleeve dress & longline jacket, more or less the same length as dress, were from a company that makes professional hotel/restaurant uniforms with teflon & didn’t need ironing at all it also, repelled stains if wiped off quickly enough!


From the start we have had our own ironing baskets.  I use the sit on it technique where possible, but still like a crisp cotton shirt ironed.  As a child I used to get paid by my older brothers to do their ironing.  My rates were fair!


----------



## eggyg

@Lanny and @SB2015 I don’t mind ironing, I do it every Friday and it only usually takes an hour. Since we retired I don’t have any work shirts, Mr Eggy wore a clean one everyday, and as we aren’t going anywhere at the moment there’s nothing difficult to iron, ie dress shirts etc, although this week I do have a tablecloth!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.2 this morning. I don’t know but might have something to do with the mini cheesecake I had last night


I didn’t have cheesecake and inject insulin and was 6.5!  I’d be happy with 6.2.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> @Lanny and @SB2015 I don’t mind ironing, I do it every Friday and it only usually takes an hour. Since we retired I don’t have any work shirts, Mr Eggy wore a clean one everyday, and as we aren’t going anywhere at the moment there’s nothing difficult to iron, ie dress shirts etc, although this week I do have a tablecloth!


We still have pure cotton white sheets and quilt cover.  It is lovely to have the crisp cotton ironed bed linen to sleep under.  The ironing is on my list of jobs.  I don’t mind doing it, but against chocolate and my book I know what would win.


----------



## Lanny

SB2015 said:


> We still have pure cotton white sheets and quilt cover.  It is lovely to have the crisp cotton ironed bed linen to sleep under.  The ironing is on my list of jobs.  I don’t mind doing it, but against chocolate and my book I know what would win.


I sleep in 100% high thread count Egyptian bedding & I have to admit they always look creased, especially having been slept in, but, I don’t really care about the look: it’s the feel, for me, &, shush don’t tell anyone, I sleep in my birthday suit to take full advantage of that feel; expensive personal indulgence that’s SO worth it & might as well get the full advantage, right?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I didn’t have cheesecake and inject insulin and was 6.5!  I’d be happy with 6.2.


I’m having curry tonight. With konjac rice. Easing up on the diet for a few days to just take a break and regroup before going full steam ahead for the next few kilos.

(Only really easing up as I’m waiting for my next order of Exante shakes to arrive - rationing the remaining ones so as not to run out.)


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I sleep in 100% high thread count Egyptian bedding & I have to admit they always look creased, especially having been slept in, but, I don’t really care about the look: it’s the feel, for me, &, shush don’t tell anyone, I sleep in my birthday suit to take full advantage of that feel; expensive personal indulgence that’s SO worth it & might as well get the full advantage, right?


I quite enjoy ironing. Although I don’t really bother ironing anything these days. All of my formal shirts are non-iron and really are non-iron - just take them out of the washing machine, pop them on hangers and let them dry and they dry without the need for even a tiny press. Bed linen is a high count cotton that also doesn’t need ironing at all if it’s tumbled at a low heat. 
I did the first ironing in at least six months last week, just loads of white T-shirts. They were fine without but a quick once over and they’re soft as anything.

I don’t even possess a full-size ironing board anymore but just have a little tabletop one.

I do still make sure I iron in front of the telly though. And if I did have a tonne of it to do then I’d do it sitting down as that’s how I was taught!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  do you iron your birthday suit though?!


----------



## Michael12421

Reminds me of a joke.  An 80 year  old Duchess, at a formal ball, decided to streak through the ballroom. Two elderly men watched and one said 'was that the Duchess? The other said yes, the first man said 'what was she wearing?' the other said 'I don't know,but whatever it was it needed a bloody good ironing'.


----------



## Lanny

You 2, @ColinUK & @Michael12421 , made me  so much!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m having curry tonight. With konjac rice. Easing up on the diet for a few days to just take a break and regroup before going full steam ahead for the next few kilos.
> 
> (Only really easing up as I’m waiting for my next order of Exante shakes to arrive - rationing the remaining ones so as not to run out.)


Never heard of konjac rice. I adore curries and spicy food and love rice but always struggle to get my insulin dose correct for it. But I still keep trying!
I think sometimes it’s good to take a break from dieting, my middle daughter has lost 4 stone since January, calorie counting and lots of walking, but she gives herself a break on a weekend. We’re very proud of her. It was for her sadly postponed wedding which should have been two weeks today. It’s re booked for April now. She only has about 7lbs left to lose. Then the hard bit, keeping it off, that’s always been my problem. I decided about 7/8 years to stop dieting altogether and I have remained almost the same weight since. I could do with losing about a stone but can’t be bothered.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Konjac rice is like konjac noodles (which obviously doesn’t help that much as I’m assuming you’ve not heard of that either!) but shorter.
They’re made of konjac flour which is zero carb and almost zero calories.
It’s Japanese in origin and is called ‘shiritaki’
They sell it in all the big supermarkets these days. Sometimes it’s packed in water and other times not. It needs rinsing to get rid of the hideously fishy smell (which is actually lime water not fish) and then dry frying before being used to replace pasta or rice.

https://www.barenakedfoods.co.uk/


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> @SueEK I will phone if I ever get the time to but it isn't going to be easy, between fitting in with everyone else and Bubbles I really only have the time I test and inject to myself or 10pm-6am lol
> 
> @freesia I get time to test and inject so folk think that's all I need, even though they know how I'm feeling they always seem to manage to make me feel worse, my mum has suffered depression so you'd think she'd at least try and be a bit more understanding but no
> 
> Anyways 6.5 for me today, with grandad being allowed in again its stressed me out more and pushed my anxiety levels even higher but hey ho, mums comfortable with it so my thoughts and feelings don't get taken into consideration
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe
> xx


@Kaylz, make a list of things you need to do and put yourself at the top. Sometimes, we need to be selfish though i know thats easy to say and hard to do. I also know that people can make you feel bad about it but i've got to the point of thinking "you're not in my body, you don't know" and i now take no notice. Be safe, ring or chase GP for help and i really hope you have a better day todau x


----------



## Bexlee

4.2 this morning.
Lazy day ...... F1 is back again 

Good to see you back posting @merrymunky.

Hope you shoulder is feeling better  @eggyg

Take time for yourself @Kaylz hard to do I know but you need to try......Selfish is good  sometimes.


----------



## SB2015

Lanny said:


> I sleep in 100% high thread count Egyptian bedding & I have to admit they always look creased, especially having been slept in, but, I don’t really care about the look: it’s the feel, for me, &, shush don’t tell anyone, I sleep in my birthday suit to take full advantage of that feel; expensive personal indulgence that’s SO worth it & might as well get the full advantage, right?


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Snowwy

Well yesterday would have been the start of our 2 week cruise around the Aegean sea  sadly not happening so we have decided to do a 'virtual' cruise instead! Each day we check the map and the itinerary to see where we would have been and print a picture. We started in Corfu town and today was a sea day... look out for the photos and don't get seasick!


----------



## SB2015

Aaaaaagh.  D is definitely not behaving again.

Having had a few hypos over the past few days, I had been reducing my basal insulin gradually and during the day a normal rate was working.  Woken up feeling rubbish to find I have had a steady rise overnight to 13.  This is getting VERY frustrating and I feel like having a whinge.  But as will go and make a cuppa first and see how I feel then.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Never heard of konjac rice. I adore curries and spicy food and love rice but always struggle to get my insulin dose correct for it. But I still keep trying!
> I think sometimes it’s good to take a break from dieting, my middle daughter has lost 4 stone since January, calorie counting and lots of walking, but she gives herself a break on a weekend. We’re very proud of her. It was for her sadly postponed wedding which should have been two weeks today. It’s re booked for April now. She only has about 7lbs left to lose. Then the hard bit, keeping it off, that’s always been my problem. I decided about 7/8 years to stop dieting altogether and I have remained almost the same weight since. I could do with losing about a stone but can’t be bothered.



Your daughter will definitely have a good reason to make sure that the weight stays off.  She will want the dress to fit next April.  Sounds like she has a sensible approach and good support.


----------



## SB2015

Cuppa and a  beautiful sunrise.  The whispy  clouds are bright red and filling the skyline with colour.
I am rarely up early enough to see this.  I had forgotten how good it is.

I am not sure I have ever done the first post of the day on here!!
This is properly early.  Other times I think I am early, and then see loads of you are early risers.

Just another blip on the D road.  Levels coming back down.  Increased basal rate set.
Still no idea why.  The Diabetes Fairy has escaped?

Looking forward to the first forum Zoom meeting later today.

Have a good day all and ‘see’ some of you later.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Looks like being another nice day, if a little on the cool side at the moment


----------



## SB2015

Good morning @Northerner.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning folks. 6.1 this morning. No doubt it’ll ease back down into the fives again this week.

Will stroll over to Columbia Rd Flower Market again today as I want to buy some cat grass for the floof too gnaw on. Other than that it’ll probably be a Netflix kinda day I think.


----------



## ColinUK

Apart from the Zoom meet-up of course!!!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,  
A 5.3 this morning ...
Our virtual cruise day 3 sees us docking in Heraklion the Capital of Crete. Beautiful day outside, a 5 mile run beckons later!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Thanks @ColinUK for the reminder...
Yes Zoom Church this morning with a guest speaker!


----------



## Lanny

04:15 BS 6.4  Already had breakfast & upped NR to 30 units to get a much better reading 05:48 BS 10.8 will hold that dose & hopefully it’ll start coming down next few days: if not will up another +2; have a feeling it’ll settle down to a nice lower figure without going too low!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: finished my weekend back 9 this morning & the same score for 18 holes as opening round, -22 but, a bit disastrous AND a bit tempered joyously exciting: dropped a Birdie, missed an Eagle, only JUST missed an Albatross & DID get another Albatross on a different hole! 

Here’s the Albatross:-

Albatross Weekend Round Redwood Cup Tournament on 12/07/20 back 9 Hole 12 par 5 Sequoia Creek 5b






A TOUGH Tournament that I couldn’t sustain consistent good scoring: margins too fine; flashes of brilliance & disasters! WAS in 40th when I finished & see how far I drop with official results on Monday morning at 08:00? Overall, will still remember this one for 2 Albatross as well!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. 2.2


----------



## Baz.

Good Morning and oops  it's a 9.0 here this morning


----------



## Lanny

Baz. said:


> Good Morning and oops  it's a 9.0 here this morning


Ah, well! Was that because of the Birthday treat/s yesterday? Quite forgivable!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Got a little flustered while trying to hurry for other folks yesterday, dropped my eliquids which spilled everywhere so now running short on that and cant afford any at the minute with phone bill due etc, have plenty of concentrates but my hands just cant take mixing yet so my only stress relief and I'll have to go VERY easy on it   

Anyways 6.8 for me

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Gruers

7.1 this morning after 11.3 at bedtime after a naughty fish and chip supper (wife’s idea)
have a great day guys


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Must run the clippers over my hair today. Starting to get a bit of a Keith Flint look in the mornings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.6 today & a beautiful sunny start.

Went to see my Mum yesterday for the first time since February, it was so lovely to see her again.

Hope you’re all doing ok and have a stable bg kind of day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, achieved with the aid of a couple of jelly babies. Had a pudding last night, thought I'd bolused correctly, 4 hours after insulin taken,12.8 on the libre. Double checked with the meter, 13.1! Did a 2 unit correction. Went to bed and read for an hour. Checked BG, 6.4! How did that happen? Can’t believe there was enough insulin in the tail end of my mealtime bolus to help produce a drop like that, correction dose wouldn’t really have kicked in by then. I blame the Diabetes Fairy, she’s certainly causing mischief for a few of us at the moment.
Off riding soon, hoping to make the Zoom meet later, if I can get the tech sussed!


----------



## freesia

7.3 for me today. Have a good day folks. I have a new vaccuum being delivered today so i know what my job is..


----------



## eggyg

Good morning from sunny Cumbria. 6.3 today, after having rice last night I’m pleased with that, until I pluck up the courage to visit a big supermarket I won’t be trying @ColinUK Kojak rice, or something like that.  Already stripped the bed, one handed as collar bone/ shoulder still not perfect, better but no sudden movements will be happening! Ouch! Mr Eggy cooking my full English at the moment. We don’t eat lunch on a Sunday and usually go for a walk around that time. No fells today, just a bit pavement pounding but by a river. Hope everyone has a super Sunday.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Straight 7 for me
First sunny day in a while, so gardening and a walk in order I think.
Best Wishes


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 on a beautiful day.
Went AWOL again yesterday, guess were I was @eggyg? no shouting please,
yes Fracture Clinic left foot this time four toes several metatarsal bones, another moon boot.

I was actually at the kitchen sink washing dishes and managed to kick the cupboard kick panel although very lightly.
Didn`t feel a thing Osteoporosis plus DPN excuse the pun kicked in, didn`t notice any thing until the foot turned purple.
I thought to myself I know were I`ll be tomorrow. Sure enough in the morning Taxi to A&E and was seen in 10 minutes
much to the annoyance of the rest of the waiting room.

X-ray confirmed yes knackered they where deciding whether to plaster it or boot it, I made their minds up for them
boot it. Before they done that had another bone scan to make sure bones had not *deteriorated* any further,
Instant results no further treatment needed. Well I think you`ve had enough of my post for now have a good day.

Take care stay safe folks yeah I know a fine one to say that.


----------



## Michael12421

@KARNAK - well a 'like' is hardly appropriate so I will just say that I wish you well and please do take care.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, Ted @KARNAK  You need cushions padded furniture in your house!

Glad you got sorted out quickly at A&E! Stay off that foot & give it a chance to heal or @eggyg will definitely nag you! OR I may be posting my rare’s at you, myself!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.3 on a beautiful day.
> Went AWOL again yesterday, guess were I was @eggyg? no shouting please,
> yes Fracture Clinic left foot this time four toes several metatarsal bones, another moon boot.
> 
> I was actually at the kitchen sink washing dishes and managed to kick the cupboard kick panel although very lightly.
> Didn`t feel a thing Osteoporosis plus DPN excuse the pun kicked in, didn`t notice any thing until the foot turned purple.
> I thought to myself I know were I`ll be tomorrow. Sure enough in the morning Taxi to A&E and was seen in 10 minutes
> much to the annoyance of the rest of the waiting room.
> 
> X-ray confirmed yes knackered they where deciding whether to plaster it or boot it, I made their minds up for them
> boot it. Before they done that had another bone scan to make sure bones had not *deteriorated* any further,
> Instant results no further treatment needed. Well I think you`ve had enough of my post for now have a good day.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks yeah I know a fine one to say that.


OMG! Ted! Have you got a fancy woman at that hospital or something? You’ll be getting an invite to the staff Christmas party! Joking aside, and this is probably the 87th time I’ve said this, please be careful! I’m off to Boots to get the biggest roll of cotton wool to wrap you in! Take care you big numpty!


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> Take care you big numpty!



I take one of them to bed every night ME.

I`m alright folks thanks for your best wishes.

Have a good night stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

Very late today, awful internet connection down here, only just got on.  7.7 for me today following some pasta last night.  Had a lovely day with all the family, bbq went well, kids did archery and went on a nature trail and we all went down the beach and our granddaughter went for a swim in the sea. All in all a great day.
@KARNAK I can’t believe you ended up in hospital again, what are we to do with you.  Take good care and hope your recovery is a speedy one xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today 

@KARNAK - very sorry to hear about your poor foot  I hope you heal well, and quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 4.7


----------



## Gruers

7.5 today, it’s been a disappointingly high weekend 
Off to golf this morning and hoping for better numbers tomorrow 
have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

A 9.8 this morning. Hardly surprising when i had a hypo just before bed. Not too good a day yesterday, dipping into hypo 3 times. Fingers crossed for a better day today.


----------



## Baz.

Lanny said:


> Ah, well! Was that because of the Birthday treat/s yesterday? Quite forgivable!


Not sure @Lanny  as not had the naughty cake yet was waiting till my bg level looks a good level to have it


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   It's a 7.7 from me today  still a little high from my normal


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 for me today. 
Our virtual cruise day four takes us to the iconic island on Santorini.
Been there before but once is never enough.

@KARNAK hope things start to improve soon!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

I can't believe how quick Abbott are at the moment. Sensors ordered Friday are arriving today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Off shortly for the early morning supermarket raid.
I hope you’re going to climb your stairs a few dozen times to simulate the path up the cliff, @Snowwy, and no cheating and importing a donkey!


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 this morning for me. Wasn’t feeling 100% over the weekend with hay fever playing up and feeling like I was getting a summer cold so no huge shock that BG has risen but it’s still in the green so I’m not going to complain.

Was good to put faces to names yesterday on the Zoom call 

Parasol is up already as I think it’ll be a hot one today and my delicate plants need a bit of protection film the sun.

Only things in the diary today are lose some more holes at Golf Clash, hunt down the only cat litter the fussy floof will use and yet another Zoom conference with the solicitors and counsel which is always fun.

Actually they’re great, they’re working on a very reduced fee for those costs which are uninsurable, have made some brilliant strategic suggestions and are as aghast as we are at the responses so far of and the attitude displayed by the solicitor acting on behalf of the plaintiff.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and back to normal. Not me, that’ll never happen! The weather. Wet! Anywoo, 6.2. Must say a tad disappointed as had a fairly low carb day and a 8.5 mile walk. Well, today’s another day. Glad to report shoulder/ collar bone much, much better so will be tackling the ironing which has exponentially grown since Friday obviously. And before you think “ Mr Eggy could have done it” he did, albeit halfheartedly, offer but I am too anal to let anyone do it. We each have our different roles in life, if needed I would wash the car or cut the grass, but I would rather not, I know my skill sets! Have a happy Monday and hope it’s not too wet where you are.


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.6 for me today.
> Our virtual cruise day four takes us to the iconic island on Santorini.
> Been there before but once is never enough.
> 
> @KARNAK hope things start to improve soon!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


We were there 10 years ago, beautiful island, as is Crete where you “ docked” yesterday. Infact I just love all of Greece. Looking forward to your next stop. And like @Robin says no donkeys. Poor things.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@KARNAK hope your out of your boot soon
@freesia Hope you have a better day today
@khskel Congrats on your HS
@Snowwy Thank you for letting us on your cruise.
6.4 for me today
Well at least we had one fair day here yesterday, back to gloom today
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.  

A bit dull out there this a.m. after yesterday’s scorcher. Hopefully there won’t be too many people around for our morning walk. They’ll all be concentrating on going to the pub tonite for the first time in ages! Most of our locals aren’t opening apparently.

Ironing, ugh. Don’t envy you @eggyg. Never done it. If hubby needs a shirt ironed, he can stick it under the mattress.


----------



## Snoopyj

eggyg said:


> Morning all and back to normal. Not me, that’ll never happen! The weather. Wet! Anywoo, 6.2. Must say a tad disappointed as had a fairly low carb day and a 8.5 mile walk. Well, today’s another day. Glad to report shoulder/ collar bone much, much better so will be tackling the ironing which has exponentially grown since Friday obviously. And before you think “ Mr Eggy could have done it” he did, albeit halfheartedly, offer but I am too anal to let anyone do it. We each have our different roles in life, if needed I would wash the car or cut the grass, but I would rather not, I know my skill sets! Have a happy Monday and hope it’s not too wet where you are.


Glad to hear your shoulder feeling better


----------



## ColinUK

Anyone looking for an alternative to the traditional donkey..... have you thought about equipping yourself with these.... 


They are Jumping Stilts or Kangaroo Boots and you can run at 15/kmh in them with very little effort so they’d be ideal for climbing the odd Greek island or two!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

They look hilarious, ridiculous and terrifying in equal measure! I quite fancy trying them


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Dull, cloudy and a little rainy looking here, was sweltering yesterday afternoon and night! Was a bit odd watching BBC Breakfast this morning as Reporting Scotland has appeared back. only 2 stories and no change away from the only thing being reported these days but at least its back

Anyways its a 5.8 for me, sore neck which is causing a stonking headache with the pain travelling up the nerves, no idea how I've managed it but hoping it doesnt last too long

Have a nice day and stay safe 
xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Anyone looking for an alternative to the traditional donkey..... have you thought about equipping yourself with these....
> 
> View attachment 14748
> They are Jumping Stilts or Kangaroo Boots and you can run at 15/kmh in them with very little effort so they’d be ideal for climbing the odd Greek island or two!


I can just see @Snowwy bounding past the donkeys up to Fira with those on! Look terrifying to me, I’ll stick to my own two legs,  thanks!


----------



## Snowwy

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Off shortly for the early morning supermarket raid.
> I hope you’re going to climb your stairs a few dozen times to simulate the path up the cliff, @Snowwy, and no cheating and importing a donkey!


Yeah no donkeys for me ... support the IOW donkey sanctuary. 

@ColinUK can you imagine putting those 'bouncy' things in the suitcase, would set off all the alarms!
Yes Santorini is not flat, the last time we were there it was host to the world 'Freerunning championships' which was amazing for those taking part with all the levels, but it was a bit crowded! We took the easy route to the top via a coach.
Glad you are enjoying the virtual ride, no packing involved.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.0 for me this morning. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning.  Still on extra insulin, (130%j but I need what I need.
I would still like to work out why.

Great to put faces to names for some on the Zoom call yesterday.
I like the idea of the ‘shoes’ @ColinUK , but I suspect I would be joining @KARNAK in A&E if I tried them!!  I hope you are resting @KARNAK and that the colour on your foot is fading.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

06:27 BS 10.9  I can only put it down to pain! I inadvertently cut my right thumb last night with my leftthand ring fingernail: didn’t know I’d broken it so, it was ragged & sharp as a razor blade; in the little girls room, at the time, just before bed & caught my thumb getting toilet paper! I felt the sharp pain at the time & yelped in surprise & pain: looked at my hands & noticed the broken nail & a deep 1 inch fine cut across the top of my thumb from just below the nail bed to just past my thumb joint, like a paper cut but, not as clean as paper is a straight edge & my fingernail was not! It bled quite a bit. I put tea tree oil on first, antibacterial, then, propolis & aloe vera cream, healing & topped it all with sudocrem, the thickness sticks to & fills in fine cuts. Then filed my broken nail so, it wasn’t a dangerous weapon anymore. Went to bed & I was aware of the painful sting & throbbing through my sleep. Midnight Levemir reading was BS 12.0 stuck in 12 units of Novorapid as well as 28 units of Levemir, upped by +2 units. Still woke up high this morning!

Had breakfast Novorapid 38 units, I decided to see what happens? After 08:28 BS 14.8 & stuck in +4 correction. I have a feeling the rest of the day will be the same & I’ll need to increase insulin more: think I’ll go with 50 midday Levemir, a smallish jump of +4; go for higher jumps with Novorapid as a safer option as advised by new temp. DSN. I think 36 units for lunch later & see how that goes? My thumb is stinging & throbbing away furiously: if you’ve ever had a paper cut, you’ll know how deep it can be; also, how painful! Teardrop emoji!

Got my golf results & medal just after 08:00. Finished in 82nd. Place my 2nd worse ever result but, glad to MAKE it to the final weekend round at all: my worst result was 84th for the first tournament I ever managed to qualify through the qualifying round & the opening round to reach the final; the 3rd. tournament I tried & the one where I finished 3 holes in 16 minutes that I posted about last year! Here it is:-



A bit distracted & a little Miss Forgetful Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: Is this a bit of karma for semi admonishing Ted @KARNAK to be careful: I get hurt myself?


----------



## SueEK

In the 7s again today with a 7.3, guess that was the bbq but I did more serving than eating plus loads of walking. Was in mummy/nana mode lol. Gorgeous day again, walked the dog though not too far as she was limping last night from our activities, she’s feeling her age bless her. Going to B&am this morning so masks are the ready. Stay well everyone xx


----------



## Amigo

A shocking 8.8 this morning which is the highest waking level I’ve had in 5 yrs. I recently had to drop a cancer med which, when I first started it, plunged my levels brilliantly low. I literally could eat anything I wanted without spiking. Of course it didn’t last and I didn’t abuse it. It was brilliant to have 4 & 5 waking levels for a while though.  Fast forward a year and coming off this med has had the opposite effect. Having always been able to control my levels with diet, it’s shocking to eat very few carbs and still see levels indicative of a huge, carby meal! 

Very depressing indeed and can only hope it normalises. Of course my annual diabetic review is due


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.8 on a very overcast day although its 24.C outside.
Not much on today except sorting tablets out for the week, that`ll take me a couple of hours.

Congratulations on HS @khskel.

@ColinUK gimme, gimme a pair, just don`t tell @eggyg.

Sorry about your thumb @Lanny  should have opened your take away up, then you could ask your customers sore finger.

Don`t beat yourself up @Amigo your review should be ok and I know you will get your control back.

Thanks for more best wishes folks.

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Amigo

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 4.8 on a very overcast day although its 24.C outside.
> Not much on today except sorting tablets out for the week, that`ll take me a couple of hours.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @khskel.
> 
> @ColinUK gimme, gimme a pair, just don`t tell @eggyg.
> 
> Sorry about your thumb @Lanny  should have opened your take away up, then you could ask your customers sore finger.
> 
> Don`t beat yourself up @Amigo your review should be ok and I know you will get your control back.
> 
> Thanks for more best wishes folks.
> 
> Have a good day folks take care stay safe.



Thanks Karnak, I certainly hope so. Don’t mind if I’m to blame but this feels out of my control


----------



## Michael12421

Today at 12.36 my eldest dog died. She was 15 years old and I rescued her when she was just 11 months old. I am completely bereft.


----------



## rebrascora

Sending you heartfelt sympathies @Michael12421 
Lola had a wonderful life with you and that is all any animal can ask for and she repaid you with love and loyalty. I hope you and Missy can console each other during the time of grieving ahead but focus as much as you can on the good times you had together. 
Sending you virtual hugs. XX


----------



## Snowwy

Michael12421 said:


> Today at 12.36 my eldest dog died. She was 15 years old and I rescued her when she was just 11 months old. I am completely bereft.


Alway tough when you lose a pet however long its been with you.
My daughter lost her dog just before lockdown, we looked after it 3 times a week and we were in pieces for a while. We are cat people but somehow this dog ( a tibetan spaniel) had wormed his way into our lives during the last 12 years.
Take time to mourn the loss of family... *but look after yourself*.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Today at 12.36 my eldest dog died. She was 15 years old and I rescued her when she was just 11 months old. I am completely bereft.


I’m so, so sorry Michael. They are like family, just know that you saved her and gave her a long and happy life.


----------



## JMyrtle

Somewhere between 6.5 and 7.5 for me. 
Just had my annual blood test, down from 44 to 39 (deep joy) but cholesterol up to 6.5 from 5.5 (deep despair) 
Seem I can never win.


----------



## ColinUK

Improvement from yesterday with a 6.0 today.


----------



## Michael12421

Woke to 3.1


----------



## Gruers

6.6 this morning 
enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## freesia

5.3 today...much better. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 this morning on this slightly damp morning.
However our 'virtual' cruise day 5 sees us docking at Kusadasi (Turkey) for our trip inland to Ephesus where its due to be 36 degrees!
Ephesus, famous for its ruins of the Temple of Artemis (pictured) and the whole area is of Biblical importance where Paul visited the Ephesian church to preach and encourage. We have been there twice before and the whole place is fascinating and very atmospheric. Who knew that its 12 miles from the port and yet in ancient times was by the sea!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Good morning All,  My reading today is 6.0


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.9 for me today
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Today at 12.36 my eldest dog died. She was 15 years old and I rescued her when she was just 11 months old. I am completely bereft.


(((HUGS)))) That’s very sad @Michael12421. 

Morning all. 5.0 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Have the best day you can people.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here, great excitement I’m off for a haircut, haven’t been since early Feb as my next appointment was due the day after lockdown.. Hope my hairdresser isn’t too mocking of my fringe trimming efforts.
(((Hugs))) from me too, @Michael12421 .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum was planning on washing her denim jacket this morning and getting it hung out on the line but no such luck, not because the weather is bad, no, but because the neighbours came back last night and have taken up our part of the green to open their blooming tent up leaving us without access, inconsiderate or what! She's fine though, she got her washing hung out last night!   

Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A rare in the fives for me, just, 5.9. You’ll  be glad to know I’ve finished the ironing! 2.5 Goggle Boxes and a Long Lost Family! It was some pile! Nothing too pressing today though!  A wander down to Aldi for some bits and bobs. I have good news too, sorry it’s not a hair cut, that’s the 25th, we have booked a few days away to celebrate our Ruby Wedding anniversary, which is next week. Just a few days in a cottage in a place called Sunk Island. Humberside estuary. Much different to where we would normally go, there’s no mountains for a start, but it’s very remote and lots of nature reserves, old fashioned seaside towns and wild windswept vistas. Wasn’t the holiday we’d planned to celebrate our 60ths and anniversary but at least it’s somewhere. Have a wonderful Wednesday and @Robin good luck, you may be some time.


----------



## SueEK

In the 7s again with a 7.5,  bit fed up with that. Beautiful day yesterday but overcast today. Misty got me up at 6. 10 so that she could eat grass outside, thanks for that!! Not sure what we are doing today - possibly cleaning the carpets.
@Michael12421 - am so sorry to hear your sad news. We just love our pets don’t we and grieving is our way of showing our love and respect for them. I hope you can take solace in that she obviously had a wonderful life with someone who loved her deeply and my heart goes out to you xx
@Snowwy - loving the virtual cruise, it is great and love the little facts that go with it.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Good morning. A rare in the fives for me, just, 5.9. You’ll  be glad to know I’ve finished the ironing! 2.5 Goggle Boxes and a Long Last Family! It was some pile! Nothing too pressing today though!  A wander down to Aldi for some bits and bobs. I have good news too, sorry it’s not a hair cut, that’s the 25th, we have booked a few days away to celebrate our Ruby Wedding anniversary, which is next week. Just a few days in a cottage in a place called Sunk Island. Humberside estuary. Much different to where we would normally go, there’s no mountains for a start, but it’s very remote and lots of nature reserves, old fashioned seaside towns and wild windswept vistas. Wasn’t the holiday we’d  planned to celebrate our 60ths and anniversary but at least it’s somewhere. Have a wonderful Wednesday and @Robin good luck, you may be some time.


Congratulations @eggyg on your Ruby achievement! That colour goes with most things...   yes things don't always pan out in our celebration holiday... Today though I will be celebrating a haircut!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Michael12421 sorry to hear of your loss.

It was 5.1 for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

07:31 BS 9.1  To be expected really after almost heading off a hypo before bed yesterday! Thumb is is MUCH better & starting to heal after the delicate stage, shall we say! That was faster than I expected given how my BS is still elevated but, I have some thoughts on that & share them when I get to that bit! That faster than I expected healing kind of caught me out a bit yesterday & could have been worse except that I changed my mind & actually did my increased doses the other way round at midday: had decided 50 units of Levemir & 36 units of Novorapid; remembered temp. DSN’s advice & went with the safer 38 units NR & 48 LR instead. After lunch 13:58 BS 4.2 didn’t feel anything & good thing I tested: guzzled down half a can of coke, out of JB’s at the moment until next shop 21/07/20, & a whole oatcake; JUST started to feel my heart rate speed up a little bit after all that but, only for about 5/10 minutes so, not much of a reaction this time thanks to having almost cut it off at the pass! Before dinner 15:36 BS 6.2 had 20 units NR & after 17:16 BS 5.3 Oops! Clearly too low so, went a bit overboard as I wanted to sleep, had a cup of tea with usual tsp of honey & 2 kit kat dark mint 2 fingers bars before going to bed: preferred to risk a higher waking figure than to go too low while I slept!

Apart from +2 correction for breakfast, already had & too early to test yet, I think everthing is back to normal doses.

CV has knocked me hard but, there has been a few things that have been better for me about it! In the admittedly panic about not getting BS readings that are very high, I’ve become much braver than I’ve ever been about increasing insulin doses, living alone I’ve been more afraid of going hypo & run a bit higher because of that, & always having hypo treatments close to hand has really helped with that. Because my BS has been more erratic I’ve HAD to test more often than ever before & even when BS is high, sometimes scarily so, it hasn’t stayed high for long as I did something about it. In the past my BS when it was a bit higher, it most likely stayed that way for much longer simply because I didn’t test as much & didn’t know but, these things always show up in the hba1c tests. I think that was key in my lowest hba1c reading I’ve had, 1 lower than all last year when I wasn’t so ill!

Anyways, after a bit of a long winded ramble, I wish you all a Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.1 ooh a biscuit crumb off the elusive HS.

I’m so sorry about your sad news @Michael12421

I’m enjoying your virtual cruise @Snowwy, hope you don’t mind having a virtual stowaway!

Hope you’re all doing ok today


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Managed to find a last minute cancelled tesco slot for tomorrow afternoon, purely because I’m out of JB’s: true I have coke; fizz CAN be a problem though during hypos & prefer the trusted JB’s!

Oh, might as well post post breakfast reading, double post entirely intended, 09:18 BS 6.5 ok might be a bit low but, just now 10:13 BS 6.1 so seems to be ok?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.8 for a very good reason, awake in the night extra thirsty and a bit hungry.
Opened the fridge door and there it is staring at me half a pink grapefruit, two birds with one stone.
No time for Bolus hence the higher reading and gratifying smile on my tummy.

My dear @Michael12421 such a sad loss, please accept condolences and {{{HUGS}}}.

@Snowwy loving the virtual journey been to all the stops so far, Ephesians one of the smallest books in the good book.

You`ll enjoy Sunk Island @eggyg!!!! as long as it don`t rain.

Podiatrist tomorrow morning not sure they will like what they`ll see.  

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## silentsquirrel

@Michael12421 , so sorry to hear your sad news.  Take care of yourself and your other dog, dogs grieve too.


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all
> A 6.0 this morning on this slightly damp morning.
> However our 'virtual' cruise day 5 sees us docking at Kusadasi (Turkey) for our trip inland to Ephesus where its due to be 36 degrees!
> Ephesus, famous for its ruins of the Temple of Artemis (pictured) and the whole area is of Biblical importance where Paul visited the Ephesian church to preach and encourage. We have been there twice before and the whole place is fascinating and very atmospheric. Who knew that its 12 miles from the port and yet in ancient times was by the sea!
> Blessings Snowwy


Looks fab! Have you ever been to any of the biblical sites in Israel?


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.1 @ 8.47am proper chuffed that I got some blood out, that's probably because I did low carb yesterday tho' started late. 

So sorry about your dog M.  

Congrats on the Ruby!  

I want to go to Ephesus now. When we went to Queen HotChickenSoups place, they said she'd had Sycamore Trees and a river but now just sand!


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Looks fab! Have you ever been to any of the biblical sites in Israel?


@ColinUK
 yes we have, Garden of Gethsemane, The river Jordan, The church of the Holy Sepulchre,  Mount of Olives, Wailing Wall and we were the on Palm Sunday to watch the parade coming down the hill shouting hosanna. Quite amazing!


----------



## mark king

*Today *on waking was *3.9* which is bottom limit for me but last month average on waking is 5.5. Yay 
My daily target range to stay between is 3.9 to 10 which I hit 65% or > per rolling month.


----------



## freesia

Snowwy said:


> Morning all
> A 6.0 this morning on this slightly damp morning.
> However our 'virtual' cruise day 5 sees us docking at Kusadasi (Turkey) for our trip inland to Ephesus where its due to be 36 degrees!
> Ephesus, famous for its ruins of the Temple of Artemis (pictured) and the whole area is of Biblical importance where Paul visited the Ephesian church to preach and encourage. We have been there twice before and the whole place is fascinating and very atmospheric. Who knew that its 12 miles from the port and yet in ancient times was by the sea!
> Blessings Snowwy


I'm loving the virtual cruise. Somewhere new to look forward to every day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 on the meter this morning a Heinz Special!
Well on day #5 of our Silver Fox virtual cruises we find ourselves in the port of Piraeus for Athens.
Now Piraeus is a very busy commercial port full of all manner of cargo and cruise vessels. I remember our first visit there in 2000 where we were due to disembark to fly home and I looked out the window and it was like the M25 for ships! Our coach driver to the airport said there was so much road traffic too and from the port area, we might be tight on time for the flight home. We made it...
Pireaus has a pretty side too so I have shown a picture of that.
Athen would be our trip of choice today and if you want more history, then you have the Acropolis and the Parthenon to choose from but sometimes its good to ferret out the unusual to see in these big cities. 
For instanceyou could go and buy a pair of sandals from the Monastiraki flea market where Stavros Melissinos makes sandals and quotes poetry to you. He has made them for the likes of Sophia Loren, the Beatles and Jackie Onassis. There you go...
Or maybe you just want to try greek street food such as falafel or go and have your photo taken with an Evzone, the greek guards wearing national dress. Whatever you choose today its going to be 32 degrees so slip slap slop!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Awoke to 2.0.  despite a large comfort food meal which I really needed,  Tagliatelle with wieners, mushrooms and tomatoes.


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed at 5.6 and woke to 8.5, what happened there ? 
have a great day guys


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's a 6.1 from me today  (so I'm still in the 6's then )


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 today. And judging by the noise outside the bin van has just trundled down the road spreading joy as it goes. And leaving a trail of recycling box lids behind it.


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.7 on the meter this morning a Heinz Special!
> Well on day #5 of our Silver Fox virtual cruises we find ourselves in the port of Piraeus for Athens.
> Now Piraeus is a very busy commercial port full of all manner of cargo and cruise vessels. I remember our first visit there in 2000 where we were due to disembark to fly home and I looked out the window and it was like the M25 for ships! Our coach driver to the airport said there was so much road traffic too and from the port area, we might be tight on time for the flight home. We made it...
> Pireaus has a pretty side too so I have shown a picture of that.
> Athen would be our trip of choice today and if you want more history, then you have the Acropolis and the Parthenon to choose from but sometimes its good to ferret out the unusual to see in these big cities.
> For instanceyou could go and buy a pair of sandals from the Monastiraki flea market where Stavros Melissinos makes sandals and quotes poetry to you. He has made them for the likes of Sophia Loren, the Beatles and Jackie Onassis. There you go...
> Or maybe you just want to try greek street food such as falafel or go and have your photo taken with an Evzone, the greek guards wearing national dress. Whatever you choose today its going to be 32 degrees so slip slap slop!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Love Athens, we spent three days there a few years ago then onto Piraeus for a ferry to Naxos. I have never seen such vehicle carnage! We watched from the top deck, it was fascinating. Enjoy!


----------



## eggyg

Morning, and guess what? It’s raining, again! That’s it for 40 days and 40 nights now! So nowt new there then!  6.5 for me today. Having a day off as my feet are sore after a 10.5 mile walk yesterday. I need new walking shoes, I have new leather walking boots but they are too hot this time of year, so wore my five year old walking shoes which are past their best. Off to Keswick next week to replace them before our holiday. Reading and chilling today. Have a good St Swithin’s Day and don’t forget to change your lancet.  I forgot so will have to wait until next year now!


----------



## freesia

5.6 . Have a good day everyone, 2 more get ups until the weekend. Yay!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Going to rehearsal room this evening. It's big enough for distancing. I'd just better lay off the droplet dispersal machine Aka the Sax.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 or  6.8 here, depending on whether you choose the 6.30am or 7.30am reading. I woke early, tested, and went back to sleep.
It had better stay dry today, we have booked timed slots to visit a National Trust garden, and when we booked them the weather forecast was better than it is now.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum's still not getting her jacket washed and hung out, tents gone from the green but weather doesn't look promising so never mind  

6.0 for me today and a little annoyed at Bruce, seems he can't copy a shopping list from his phone to a bit of paper without missing things off it! 

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 or  6.8 here, depending on whether you choose the 6.30am or 7.30am reading. I woke early, tested, and went back to sleep.
> It had better stay dry today, we have booked timed slots to visit a National Trust garden, and when we booked them the weather forecast was better than it is now.


And you don’t want your new hair do getting ruined! How was it? I’m so jealous. Ten days and counting.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> And you don’t want your new hair do getting ruined! How was it? I’m so jealous. Ten days and counting.


Well it’s certainly a weight off the top of my head! It was great, my hairdresser works on her own from a studio attached to her house, and had her big door into the garden open the whole way through. Only other difference (besides the masks) was that OH and I drive over and get done together, and this time one of us had to sit in the car while the other was being sheared, so poor hairdresser probably got the same gossip twice in a row.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A House Spesh here...I’d like to thank the JBs I took at bedtime for helping me achieve this goal.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, lazy day yesterday so another disappointing reading of 7.4. Weather better today so probably better do the carpets today. Not much else to report except we would have been coming home from Tenerife today. Have a good day all xx
Congrats on the HS @Bloden


----------



## Lanny

07:49 BS 6.6 It was cold last night & a chilly tripto the bathroom & back for my test! Shivering emoji!

I have a tesco shopping coming later today, 17:00 to 18:00 & since my freezer is still pretty packed from 04/07/20 there’s not one frozen item: brought it forward basically for JB’s; all soup, bread, ham & chicken for sandwiches, fresh sea bass AND of course a big 400g box of Jelly Babies! I haven’t eaten bread in about a month now & rather looking forward to it: I go through phases with bread, & sandwiches, & can go long periods in between eating it!

BUT, what to do till then?  I’ll have to set an alarm, I’ve just realised, as I usually go to bed then! It’s greyish, quite cool day so, it’s a duvet day in bed while reading! I’m onto book 4, that’s the last one I posted 5 earlier by mistake, of Anne McCaffrey's Catteni sequence Freedom’s Ransom which is rather a book too far & anticlimactic as the humans & Catteni had actually teamed up together & got rid of the REAL bad guys, ordering the Catteni to do their dirty work, The Eosi in the 3rd. & previous book Freedom’s Challenge! But, it’s ok ish as everybody decides to stay on Botany rather than return to their various home planets. But, they need to get a whole pile of supplies that they barter for with, of all things, Earth, or Terran as they’re called by all the alien races, coffee: namely rich Arabica roast coffee beans; I find it hilariously funny that Earth gets the rest of the galaxy addicted to strong black coffee! There are various trips to & back from Earth: specifically to Africa; engaging Masai warriors to grow the coffee beans!

I’m finding it very nostalgic re reading all of these Anne McCaffrey, Science fiction & not so much the fantasy, books again on kindle as they were a huge chunk of my teen years & young adulthood when I read them the very first times: even more so as there’ll never be any more as “the green eyed dragon lady of Pern” as she was known as by her fans, even though I was never into that whole series at all, passed away in 2011 having lived the last 30 years in County Wicklow in Ireland; originally from Cambridge Massachusetts in the US. 

Anyways, after another long winded ramble, I wish you all a very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A House Spesh here...I’d like to thank the JBs I took at bedtime for helping me achieve this goal.


 AND the Oscar for a House Special goes to.... @Bloden & the Oscar for best supporting helpers goes to Jelly Babies!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @Bloden on the House Special.  
I'm 0.6 higher at 5.8 this morning. 
Stay safe and well everyone.
Dez


----------



## stephknits

Morning all,a 3.8 this morning.  It's Martha's school virtual sports day today, so am limbering up.  Perhaps the chickens, cats or dog will join in with us?


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Bloden Congratulations on your HS
@khskel I love a sax
@Snowwy Loving the cruise
7.4 for me this morning.
Going through my material scraps to make some masks today
Best Wishes


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> A House Spesh here...I’d like to thank the JBs I took at bedtime for helping me achieve this goal



Award winning HS work @Bloden , nice to acknowledge the behind the scenes helpers too 

4.0 for me just on the right side of the tracks. Trainer on and going for a walk the other way today, who knows what's out there to discover !

Have a stable bg kind of day if you can


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 today, slightly higher possibly due to a couple of late evening ANZAC biscuits...
Anyhoo Silver Fox virtual cruises takes us today to the beautiful island of Zakythos. A little cooler today as due to be 27 at midday but this places has such amazing beaches is seems so idyllic the most famous beach being Navagio or shipwreck beach where you can only get there by boat. Or perhaps you want to head to Gerakas where if you are careful, (and early) you might see the endangered Caretta Caretta turtles that nest there. Failing that there is always the odd windmill to explore and you can even stay in it!
So enjoy the lovely white sand and the warm water lapping over your toes... I'm off for an early morning run   
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. And about to spend an entire day trawling through lawyery documents in order to understand why, when they’re working on a conditional fee basis, they suddenly need £30k in order to continue... so today should be fun.

BG today is a perfectly respectable 5.4 and I’m slightly reducing calorie intake again in order to get through the weight loss plateau I’ve found myself on. So hopefully the weight will start to ease off again. 

@Snowwy Tell us what we really want to know, what’s the midnight buffet like?!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

It's a good 5.1 for me today 

And it's raining again


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.1again


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today, cheesed off with these 7s. Had a local pub lunch yesterday, very well set up, no worries at all, apart from elderly chap who kept coughing. Had phone call from opticians asking lots of questions ahead of eye test on Monday. Hoping I don’t need new glasses as over £600 last time!!
The cruise is sounding lovely. 
@Michael12421 not good numbers the last few days, take care xx


----------



## eggyg

I’m on the cruise ship with @Snowwy on a 6.3. Years since I’ve been to Zante, of course we went to see the ship wreck....when in Rome. We also watched England thrash some other country in the 2002 World Cup and danced in the streets of Laganas with our children. I don’t even like football!
Today we’re off to daughter number 1s to look after our grandchildren whilst Mum and Dad are at work. Only two as middle one at school. It’ll be fun! Have a great day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

Oo, my bestie taught English on Zante for a year - she had a very interesting snapshot of Greek island culture!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well yet again, got up, tried to switch bedroom light on and the bulb went    will need to get Bruce to change it tonight when he's up with cat litter (he tried to change the tray last night and discovered there wasn't enough litter and grabbed his jacket saying he'd head to the shop until I pointed out he had no face covering to use so plan  aborted) as my back and chest just cant manage it

I'm claiming this, although was 5.8 before breakfast almost an hour later


Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

A rather fine rehearsal last night. Stuck to the keyboard which was nice as I got a new one just before lockdown and I've only piayed it a few times.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. My hairdo survived the garden visit yesterday with the aid of an umbrella, @eggyg , we just got to the furthest point when the heavens opened, fortunately briefly!
I must say, it was a bit disappointing, there was a one way trail round the garden, which missed out several of the most interesting bits, which were roped off, and although the cafe was serving coffee and snacks, they’d taken away all the outside (and inside, obviously) seating, so we drank it standing up. NT don’t seem to have brought back any of their gardeners, either, the rose garden (which you couldn’t go into, but could glimpse from behind a rope) was knee deep in weeds, choking the roses. If they’d handed me a suitably sanitised fork, I'd have had a go at it for them!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well yet again, got up, tried to switch bedroom light on and the bulb went    will need to get Bruce to change it tonight when he's up with cat litter (he tried to change the tray last night and discovered there wasn't enough litter and grabbed his jacket saying he'd head to the shop until I pointed out he had no face covering to use so plan  aborted) as my back and chest just cant manage it
> 
> I'm claiming this, although was 5.8 before breakfast almost an hour later
> View attachment 14787
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe folks
> xx


Congrats on the HS @Kaylz


----------



## stephknits

Morning, an 8.1 today.  Alice and I are getting haircuts this morning!  Am really looking forward to it.  Am hopeful that this time the husband will actually notice! @khskel must be great to play with others again. Have a wonderful day all.  Might post a before and after hair pic later!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me this morning after an unusually (for me) long sleep in. I must've needed it. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

DA DA DA DA DA DA! A fanfare & drum roll for @Kaylz  Well done for your House Special!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Kaylz Congratulations on your HS
7 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## Lanny

08:35 BS 6.9  with about half an hour of DP, not bad! Woke up & made usual trip to bathroom where it was SO cold I felt 2 parts of my body start to chafe & hurt: the ladies will know what I’m talking about! Hurriedly wrapped up in a bolero & cape before making a ham, cheese & mustard sandwich with a cup of tea with tsp honey! But, THAT part of my body is STILL tender, chafe & warming up slowly: tea is helping! Then, washed hands & tested!

My sandwich is calling me: haven’t had one in ages!

A rather cold, hungry & bit hasty, I’l afraid Good Morning to you all, wrap up & have a Wonderful Day! Stay warm & Sunny on the Inside, if you can!


----------



## SB2015

A 5.5 this morning and with no TBR finally.

No idea what was giong on over the last two week.  It has been bonkers.
The UTI tests cam back negative.  I have slept for a good few extra hours each day.
Maybe I was just exhausted and my body just needed some time off.
Perhaps there is no point in spending any more energy on working it out.

Cloudy but warm here.

Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

Glad to hear you’re getting back to normal now, @SB2015 

Diabetes can be mysterious at times & a RIGHT pain in the proverbial backside at others!


----------



## SB2015

Congrats @Kaylz on HS.  @Bloden yesterday.  Who is next?


----------



## Bloden

How bizarre @Robin. Shame it was so disappointing. I suppose they charged the same price tho? 

At last @SB2015!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> How bizarre @Robin. Shame it was so disappointing. I suppose they charged the same price tho?
> 
> At last @SB2015!


We get in free because we are NT members, but I commented to OH that I wouldn’t have felt I'd got my money's worth if I'd paid to get in.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning troops

I woke up on 5.9, which is a relief. I've been basal fiddling.

That's perfectly legal, by the way. I had a call from the Diabetes clinic a couple of days ago, the've been spying on my BG scores and noting a persistent late afternoon BG drop, often sufficient to require Jelly babying. So we decided to do a basal test. (They've got Librelink and I've given them permission)

So, woke up on Tuesday on 6.2, getting up and caffeined up lifted that to 8.2. I took a 23% reduced dose of Levemir, and waited. Nothing happened for hours, stuck on 8.2. Then, lo and behold, late afternoon there was that drop again. Treated with jam, this time. Now I was thinking that the reduced Levemir was right, because I had been rock steady until that late afternoon dip. And not a drip of Humalog had entered my skin, nor had any carbs passed my lips. Hadn't exerted myself at all. Painting is not exertion. Hadn't done any heavy thinking. So what is going on? Phantom insulin?

Is my body angling for a pump so I can reduce basal late afternoon? I know if I reduce morning Levemir any more, I'll get a high BG day with an afternoon dip into normality. I'll be grateful for anyone else who has late afternoon dips to let me know how to cure it. Don't say have a snack, yesterday I had three custard creams with my afternoon half pint of tea, and still went hypo. So much for heading it off at the pass.

Anyway, we're currently cat sitting while daughter and family have taken their bubble to Bowness for a lakeside break. I'm sure Bella the Cat loves it here. It must be hell for a peaceful house cat with a 5 year old and 6 month old pestering. She's claiming asylum.

Have a good day, folks, and think of me at 4.30 eating sweeties. Which reminds me, good news- Tunnock's are back in full production. One Tunnock's Teacake = 2 jelly babies.


----------



## Gruers

It was 6.8 this morning after a pub lunch yesterday 
Today I’m out with my wife for a cream tea, I’m dreading tonight and tomorrow’s readings but looking forward to the afternoons food 
1 more sleep and I get a haircut!!!!!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 surprised its not higher after yesterdays run around.
Taxi to Paignton hospital to have feet checked, took off moon boot and trainer off of the
right foot she took one look at poor ole lefty and fetched the head Podiatrist. Took photos of
lefty cut my nails and between the three of them decided back to A&E at Torbay another Taxi.

On arriving at A&E you can`t just walk in there`s a marquee out side with a HCP taking your details,
they then take all your details and write it on a form which you can then enter the hospital and pass the
form to the receptionist only one other patient in A&E. Called in Immediately even before I had chance
to leave the reception counter, long story cut short jabs in foot to numb it two male nurses trying to
straighten toes out then off for x-ray. Back to casualty on looking at the x-rays he says what colour plaster
do you want? so now sporting a very nice blue plaster cast attached to lefty.

Here endeth the lesson, sorry @Lanny didn`t mean to write so much.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz, missed @Bloden yesterday well done to you also.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.7 surprised its not higher after yesterdays run around.
> Taxi to Paignton hospital to have feet checked, took off moon boot and trainer off of the
> right foot she took one look at poor ole lefty and fetched the head Podiatrist. Took photos of
> lefty cut my nails and between the three of them decided back to A&E at Torbay another Taxi.
> 
> On arriving at A&E you can`t just walk in there`s a marquee out side with a HCP taking your details,
> they then take all your details and write it on a form which you can then enter the hospital and pass the
> form to the receptionist only one other patient in A&E. Called in Immediately even before I had chance
> to leave the reception counter, long story cut short jabs in foot to numb it two male nurses trying to
> straighten toes out then off for x-ray. Back to casualty on looking at the x-rays he says what colour plaster
> do you want? so now sporting a very nice blue plaster cast attached to lefty.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson, sorry @Lanny didn`t mean to write so much.


Well I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again Ted, you don’t do things by halves. Sadly there is nothing we can do to help you except read your posts and truly wish you well again.  Big virtual {{hugs}} to you and the gentlest of pats on your blue leftie xx


----------



## Lanny

@mikeyB , do you take an evening Levemir? Maybe try increasing that a bit to tide you over to the morning past your breakfast & then, reduce your morning Levemir a bit more?  Saying “Umm” thinking emoji!


----------



## mikeyB

I do take an evening Levemir dose, half the morning dose. I'm reducing that to kill off early morning dips. That has worked well. These dips are a bit like playing Whack-a-Mole. I'll ask at the next phone call from the Thought Police. The answer is obvious. Gizza pump. Trouble is, my HbA1c is too good. Should qualify under the multiple hypo rules, mind. I need all the brain cells I've got left.


----------



## Flower

KARNAK said:


> now sporting a very nice blue plaster cast attached to lefty



Crikey @KARNAK I hope your toes behave themselves and settle down. Can you weight bear on your blue leg or are you hopping on crutches? Either way take the best care and hope things improve for you. The hospital system sounds very well organised.


----------



## rebrascora

@mikeyB 
I have the same situation with Levemir. A steady decline in BG approx. 6-10hrs after injecting both morning and evening. A high proportion of protein/fat at lunchtime will usually prevent the afternoon/evening dip.... like some eggs or nuts or today I had cream cheese and that stopped it but if I have had a good breakfast and no lunch, I quite enjoy the opportunity to have a bolus free snack in the afternoon. Like you I have a much smaller evening dose of Levemir than the morning one.... I'm currently using 5 at night and 16 during the day. If I eat late and have protein and fat I can sometimes get it reasonably level but most nights there is a steady decline regardless of how much I use or reduce it, so it is just a question of trying to find the right dose and BG to go to bed on that will get me a reasonable fasting reading in the morning. I can manage it for a few days and then I mess it up.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 c’est le reading de sucre dans moi blood c’est matin.

Zoom call avec les lawyers at 1pm pour an hour or so et then focussing on a tax return for a dead homme. Literally, because je suis le executor and he didn’t do a tax return for the last 3 years and had multiple income streams.

Anyways, je suis hoping you all have un grand day!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 2.8. Reduced my basal by one unit.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning... interesting how things work out, I was talking with a friend yesterday morning discussing how so many appointments have been cancelled in recent times and then I get a txt from the surgery in the afternoon asking me to contact them for my HbA1c test! Spooky!
In other news and for those stowing away on my 'Silver Fox' virtual cruise we are on day 8 and back in Corfu town having completed the southerly loop of our 15 day cruise. The weather will be 31 degrees at mid-day and I think a shopping trip is due with perhaps a trip to Pontikonisi or 'Mouse Island' which is a lovely off the beaten track place to chill! 
@ColinUK asked yesterday about the midnight buffet...
The answer is it's amazing!!! and totally carb free well 'virtually'
Enjoy the photos and don't eat too much, leave some for me!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A disappointing 9.2 here. Hoe, when i went to bed on 5.7, i don't know . Anyway folks its almost the weekend and i finish today for school summer hols


----------



## Baz.

Morning all my reading for today is 5.7  hope you all have a good day


----------



## Gruers

It’s 6.1 today which I’m very happy with after a lovely cream tea yesterday, I was expecting worse
its off for a haircut today then golf with friends
have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Guten Morgan. @ColinUK I’ll play Klop to your René! Are you rehearsing for ‘Ello ‘Ello? A very nice round sechs for me. I got a very mediocre O level in French but managed to translate your post, I enjoyed German more, got a quite good CSE in that! All those genders, Der Die Das etc. And nouns beginning with capital letters!  Confused? Yep!
Not up to much today, a little bit shopping, I should have been getting a Tesco Click and Collect today but cancelled it to try and force myself to go into a big supermarket. It hasn’t happened yet, been in Aldi once or twice, CoOp and M&S. So I’ve ended up getting bits and bobs every few days. I’m regretting it now!
Have a fab Friday. Auf Wiedersehen! Pet!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 6.1 this morning... interesting how things work out, I was talking with a friend yesterday morning discussing how so many appointments have been cancelled in recent times and then I get a txt from the surgery in the afternoon asking me to contact them for my HbA1c test! Spooky!
> In other news and for those stowing away on my 'Silver Fox' virtual cruise we are on day 8 and back in Corfu town having completed the southerly loop of our 15 day cruise. The weather will be 31 degrees at mid-day and I think a shopping trip is due with perhaps a trip to Pontikonisi or 'Mouse Island' which is a lovely off the beaten track place to chill!
> @ColinUK asked yesterday about the midnight buffet...
> The answer is it's amazing!!! and totally carb free well 'virtually'
> Enjoy the photos and don't eat too much, leave some for me!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Ahh! Corfu, my first Greek Island, July 1983. 18-30 holiday. It was quite tame to be honest but I did come  home pregnant! By Mr Eggy of course!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Guten Morgan. @ColinUK I’ll play Klop to your René! Are you rehearsing for ‘Ello ‘Ello? A very nice round sechs for me. I got a very mediocre O level in French but managed to translate your post, I enjoyed German more, got a quite good CSE in that! All those genders, Der Die Das etc. And nouns beginning with capital letters!  Confused? Yep!
> Not up to much today, a little bit shopping, I should have been getting a Tesco Click and Collect today but cancelled it to try and force myself to go into a big supermarket. It hasn’t happened yet, been in Aldi once or twice, CoOp and M&S. So I’ve ended up getting bits and bobs every few days. I’m regretting it now!
> Have a fab Friday. Auf Wiedersehen! Pet!


I’m just going to leave this here with no comment...


----------



## khskel

Guten jour mes Freunde 5.6 für moi.

Have a multilingual day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well check Facebook this morning and see my grandad was out at the pub last night, cuddling the weirdos of the nation, not happy as social distancing is still supposed to be adhered to and he's coming down here again, he has no thought for anyone but himself!

Anyways at 5:57am it was another 5.2 for me but by 6:50am and pre breakfast it was a 5.1 so not quite the same pattern as yesterday

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Buongiorno tutti, 5.7 per me oggi! (and that’s the most Italian I can muster apart from being able to order 'due campari per favore')


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m just going to leave this here with no comment...


That made me laugh. They are very literal as well, their words are enormous!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh. They are very literal as well, their words are enormous!


My german teacher once demonstrated the use of prepositions at the end of a sentence, which we shouldn’t do in English (but do) but which is correct in German,with the following sentence.
What did you bring the book I didn’t want to be read to out of up for?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 for me today. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> On Monday evening he got notified that the result was negative, which was a great relief, and he was allowed to rejoin the family after 5 whole days in isolation.


I thought the point of the 14 day isolation was that you can develop Covid up to 14 days after exposure, so a test after a couple of days might not show positive as it hadn’t develped yet? Gov guidelines say do 14 days whatever.








						Guidance for contacts of people with confirmed coronavirus (COVID-19) infection who do not live with the person
					






					www.gov.uk
				



.


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Well this is what the NHS told him:-
> 
> Martin


Isn't that for when you’ve been having symptoms but are feeling better?
Otherwise, it sounds like the NHS aren’t following their own guidance! (not that it would surprise me)








						What to do if you've been in close contact with someone with COVID-19
					

Find out what to do if you have been in close contact with someone who has coronavirus (COVID-19) (previously 'self-isolation').




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 on a glorious day 26.C at the moment.

Crawled to a bbq yesterday via taxi 105.F in the garden glad I wore my hat/Trilby.
Not up to much today no doubt get a call from the lads, you coming out or what?

Congratulations on another HS @Kaylz.

Nice to see you posting again Martin aka @Anitram, also congratulations on your HS.

@SueEK its just part of having Osteoporosis but thankyou for your concern.

@Flower yes I have crutches but prefer not to use them, taxi everywhere for me.

Have a lovely day folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Presumably the test would detect the presence of the virus even if it was incubating?
> 
> Martin


I think it would detect it a couple of days before symptoms showed, because that’s when you can spread it, but I don’t know about earlier. A quick Google didn’t throw anything useful up. I’d have thought it may not show in the early stages, because you need sufficient for the virus present in the nose and tonsils to show up on the test. Otherwise, they could make the rule that if you’ve been in contact, get a test and if it’s clear you’re good to go. But that’s not what they’re saying.
The whole thing is a minefield. When we had the Zoom 'meet' last Sunday, the question of the rules on socialising came up, and it took all our collective heads to piece together what was allowed and what not ( and that was just for England, we didn’t get started on Wales, Scotland and NI!)
But these guidelines specifically say if you’ve tested negative, you still have to isolate for 14 days if you were contacted by test and trace,








						Test results and what to do next
					

Find out what to do if your NHS test result is positive, negative or void (unclear), and how to report your result.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> So what this says is that you don't need to self-isolate if your test is negative, as long as you feel well. 11 days on and he's still feeling perfectly normal.
> 
> Martin


Unless you’ve been told to isolate by Test and Trace. Which does sound a bit draconian, when contrasted with the other rules for what to do if you’ve shown symptoms. And the double negative in the instructions doesn’t help with the interpretation.ie, 'You do *not* need to self isolate....as long as you were *not* told to self-isolate by Test and Trace'
Quote
_A negative result means the test did not find coronavirus.

You do not need to self-isolate if your test is negative, as long as:
_

_everyone you live with who has symptoms tests negative_
_everyone in your support bubble who has symptoms tests negative_
_you were not told to self-isolate for 14 days by NHS Test and Trace – if you were, see what to do if you've been told you've been in contact with someone who has coronavirus_
(However, as you say, he’d probably have got it by now if he was going to)


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Forgetful again today!  BUT, DA DA DA DA DA DA! The 3rd to get a HS of 10:47 BS 5.2!  Congrats go to my other 2 fellow HS achievers today, @Anitram & @Kaylz 

Too late now, after midday, to say a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian again, & wish you all a G’day mate!  Have a Wonderful Day! 

You CAN ignore the rest, if you want; I won’t know? 

Just had midday meds after a late brunch, don’t think I’ll eat lunch today, but, WILL eat dinner later! Still too early to test after eating yet! Was busy trying to qualify in Q2, the last chance to do so, this morning & got to hole 6 but, more on that later. Decided to try my very 1st. Tournament on Pro, instead of Rookie, & made a right dog’s dinner of it yesterday: Rookie Tournament’s are from the front tee; Pro is from further back on the middle tee & it makes a HUGE difference! I got 2 Eagles on 2 of the par 5’s but, dropped 3 Birdies on par 3’s & 4’s for, pretty much, the bottom on -7! Only my very 1st tournament qualifying round was worst on -5 but, I got through before failing the next opening round! THAT will have to do as there’s no stream of tears emoji but, there IS this one

WELL, I girded my loins, as it were, & was brave enough to go Pro again & I Eagled the 1st. par 5, again as I did yesterday, then, thanks to yesterday’s experience, didn’t drop any Birdies AND on hole 6, the 2nd. par 5 I did 1 better & got an Albatross: my 13th. overall & WHAT a time to do it; unlucky number fir some but, it seems, it’s lucky for me, this time! Here it is:-

Albatross Q2 The Oasis 9 Hole Cup on 17/07/20 par 5 The Oasis 5b 1st. Time on Pro:-






Now still have 3 holes to finish &, hopefully, without dropping any Birdies, I can make it? 

The last 2 holes, a par 4 & a par 5, ARE the most difficult holes though & I messed both up yesterday: dropped my last Birdie on par 4 hole 8; would have not only dropped an Eagle but, even a Birdie too on par 5 hole 9 if opponent hadn’t got his Eagle in as you automatically get 1 shot more than your opponent if you don’t draw & get your ball in too! Sometimes that CAN be a good thing: why some opponents say thanks when they’re beaten by an Albatross as it guarantees them getting an Eagle they probably wouldn’t have gotten if they messed up: I JUST know I would have gotten another HORRIDLY EMBARRASSING PAR ON A PAR 5 otherwise!

Here’s hoping I can finish with 3 Birdies: that’s enough & greedy to try for a last Eagle on last hole that got me into trouble yesterday; went for it as I knew I probably wouldn’t make it with 3 dropped Birdies already! Fingers crossed emoji & Eek! Nervously anxious!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Almost forgot! I know I’ve posted this twice before but, can’t resist posting it again:-

“I am your singing telegram” from the film “Clue” for my fellow HS achievers & I


----------



## ColinUK

Shalom everyone!
5.7 for me this morning and a lovely day of waiting in for a courier delivery. I’ve been given an expected time of “between 8am and 22:00hrs” and have been informed “our couriers will not contact you to tell you when they’re getting near”.
So it looks like a day of pottering around, a little Netflix, a little Golf Clash and a lot of waiting. I might even vacuum the cat.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

My Reading for today is 5.5 with a weekly average of 6.1 so it looks like I'm back in the 6's for my weekly average even if only just


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 3.6


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
An unusual 6.5 this morning, can't think why?
Unless it was the 'virtual' midnight buffet yesterday.
So I now have an appointment for Diabetes blood test on the 30th, it will be interesting to see how much my HbA1c has come down?
Today our 'virtual cruise' is a 'sea day' as we take to the high seas sailing North up the Adriatic. So we are grabbing a sunbed later and just chillin' May even go for a swim! For now though, a 5 mile run before it gets too warm!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Baz Another 5.5 here.

I seem to have gone from a late starter each day to an early riser.  I think it is the summer and the pull of a cuppa in the garden before the world gets a bit noisier.  Plans for a day in the garden doing the final bits of the Chelsea Chop on some of the plants that were hiding (or swamped)

Have a good day All


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawing! 6.2 and wet and soggy oop north. I’m like you @SB2015 up before the larks at the moment. Hot, sweaty, uncomfortable and always starving! I hate DP and having to wait an hour before I can eat! No plans in particular today, when the rain abates, which the BBC has promised, Mr Eggy wants to transplant his leeks.  Well someone has to I suppose! I’m going to make a lamb Madras for the freezer and take it with us on our holidays as we won’t be venturing into any restaurants, that’s for certain. Oh, I almost forgot, getting my brows and tash waxed 5th August, thank goodness, as I am starting to look like a cross between a catfish and Dennis Healey! Don’t know the ins and outs of it all yet but I suspect I may have to remove my face covering. Have a superb Saturday, whatever you are doing, waiting for parcels or lounging about on a cruise ship, tough choice!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
I am another waking early, but it would be a waste of the summer light if not.
Murky and drizzle here.  Should have been at RIAT this weekend in the wonderful Cotswolds. But hey ho next year!
So I think a lazy day
Straight 6 for me today
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Libre says 4.4, accu-chek says 7.0.  

What’s RIAT @Snoopyj?

Going to spend this grey Saturday giving our (almost finished, just waiting on the electrician now) downstairs bathroom/dog ‘bedroom’ a good old clean...before I decorate it next week. The excitement! Not as thrilling as your day tho @ColinUK.


----------



## SueEK

Oh dear not a good start to the day. Don’t read further if you are eating your breakfast.
7.2 for me but worse is the dog has a bad tummy and decided the white shaggy rug in the caravan was a better place to ‘do her business’ than the wood flooring in the kitchen. This is two days after we Vax’d the carpets. The offending article is now hanging over the decking waiting to be hosed down and we will have to see how it turns out and whether it is salvageable. I can ‘see’ you are all green with envy, I’m going to be green for another reason!! So, if I had a choice of a day lazing on the cruise, waiting for parcels or what I am about to do, I would definitely choose either of the first two lol. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well it's a 5.5 for me this morning so no hat trick of the HS's

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

What is it with dogs @SueEK? Our two would much rather vomit, etc. on the lounge carpet than the kitchen lino. Ugh! I don’t envy you.


----------



## ColinUK

@SueEK  Mum often speaks of a time when I was 6 months old and they’d gone to visit well-to-do friends in their flat in the West End... it was late 60s and the place was furnished in great taste, complete with white furniture everywhere and huge white Afghan rugs. 
Apparently mum decided that I’d be fine with a little bit of chopped herring to eat. 
I wasn’t.
They had to redecorate.


----------



## Bloden

Projectile @ColinUK?


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 5.6 for me.

Venturing out to an outdoors cafe for a coffee with my sister today honestly I’m dizzy with the excitement of going somewhere else and drinking a bought cup of coffee!

Oh @SueEK what an absolute treat for you! I hope your day gets better

Enjoy your day, hope you’re all ok


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Off to collect the prescription this morning. Oh the excitement. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.5 here this morning.  
Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Projectile @ColinUK?


As only a baby could ever do!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 eventually here. Woke early, swiped Libre at 4.8, turned over and went back to sleep again.


----------



## Hazel

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.

I wakened this morning to 4.0.

Been hibernating for a few days, Thursday was the 4th anniversary since my Dad died.   Seems like just yesterday.    But life goes on.    I know he will be happier and no longer in pain.

Stay safe everyone x


----------



## freesia

Morning. 5.4 on waking, 6.4 beforebreakfast.


----------



## stephknits

A 4.4 for me.  Decorating for me today I think and planning what to do over the school holidays.  Going to clear out the campervan.  Looks like we are all in for exciting days ahead!


----------



## Snoopyj

Bloden said:


> Morning all. Libre says 4.4, accu-chek says 7.0.
> 
> What’s RIAT @Snoopyj?
> 
> Going to spend this grey Saturday giving our (almost finished, just waiting on the electrician now) downstairs bathroom/dog ‘bedroom’ a good old clean...before I decorate it next week. The excitement! Not as thrilling as your day tho @ColinUK.


Royal International Air Tattoo


----------



## Bloden

Ooooh, @Snoopyj.


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all well.
> 
> I wakened this morning to 4.0.
> 
> Been hibernating for a few days, Thursday was the 4th anniversary since my Dad died.   Seems like just yesterday.    But life goes on.    I know he will be happier and no longer in pain.
> 
> Stay safe everyone x


Ah hugs to you Hazel. I also ‘cocoon’ myself when times are tough. My mum died 15th June 27 years ago and my dad 18th June 13 years ago and that week each year is a tough one. So many memories and feels not so long ago so my heart goes out to you. 
Nice to see you back and I hope you feel brighter in the coming days/weeks xx


----------



## Bexlee

First day of the school holiday  and a 7.1 at 7.46 when the ————— builders arrived at the building site next to us and proceeded (still doing so) to fill in a hole they made too big. They’re using big digger with reversing beeps, small digger and a compactor. I’m not overly pleased with life this morning.
At least there’s F1 on today 
Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> What is it with dogs @SueEK? Our two would much rather vomit, etc. on the lounge carpet than the kitchen lino. Ugh! I don’t envy you.


Thankfully this is a rare occurrence and she thought we were going to tell her off, tail between the legs, ears back and head down but tail wagging once we told her it was alright. Rug has been hosed down and then scrubbed and hanging over decking to dry, hope it will before we have to leave tomorrow but it is a thick rug so not sure if it will. If not we will have to take it home with us, oh the joys of having a pet haha


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 10.3 aint got a clue.
F1 today @Bexlee going to a club to watch it with a few mates, meant to be having a barbie
weather and wind not very good.

A few animal accidents today reminds me of the ABBA song Pooper Scooper.
Don`t know what your laughing at @ColinUK must of taken you ages to decorate 
the room at 6 months of age.

Nice to see you @Hazel difficult times for you {{{HUGS}}}.

@Snoopyj ours is always on the first three days in June fantastic show,
didn`t have it this year because of social distancing the beach and the green
become so busy you can`t fit a piece of paper between everyone. Doesn`t matter
to me can see the whole show from my apartment over looking the green and beach.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Gruers

7.9 this morning so not happy and not sure what I ate for that to happen
we go again today, a quiet morning followed by granddaughters 9th birthday party
have a nice day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Forgive me but I do not have many people to share things with.

Yesterday the ashes of my late dog, Lola,  were delivered to me and though I am not looking for sympathy I wanted to share this with you.  The portrait of Lola was painted by a friend and her ashes are now kept by it.

Sorry if it offends anyone.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Forgive me but I do not have many people to share things with.
> 
> Yesterday the ashes of my late dog, Lola,  were delivered to me and though I am not looking for sympathy I wanted to share this with you.  The portrait of Lola was painted by a friend and her ashes are now kept by it.
> 
> Sorry if it offends anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14802


Michael, I don’t think anyone could be offended. It’s a lovely painting, so glad you’ve got something special to remember her by.


----------



## Bloden

That’s a really lovely painting @Michael12421.   

We’ve got a big photo montage of our last two dogs, Britney and Mary, from when they were puppies onwards. Lots of great memories!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Forgive me but I do not have many people to share things with.
> 
> Yesterday the ashes of my late dog, Lola,  were delivered to me and though I am not looking for sympathy I wanted to share this with you.  The portrait of Lola was painted by a friend and her ashes are now kept by it.
> 
> Sorry if it offends anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14802


I know you don't like me due to my blunt honesty but that's beautiful, a lovely urn too and the tag is a sweet touch, our dog is in a pink Burberry style urn with her name printed in a silver thing on the top but think I would've preferred a tag like this to be honest xx


----------



## Snowwy

@Michael12421 a fitting tribute to a faithful friend.
At peace now...


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 That is a lovely memorial to a faithful companion. I am pleased that you have shared it with us. 
Your friend is a very talented artist. At first glance I assumed it was a photo! 
How are you and Missy doing?


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Forgive me but I do not have many people to share things with.
> 
> Yesterday the ashes of my late dog, Lola,  were delivered to me and though I am not looking for sympathy I wanted to share this with you.  The portrait of Lola was painted by a friend and her ashes are now kept by it.
> 
> Sorry if it offends anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14802


That’s beautiful Michael and I’m sure will give you some comfort during difficult days. Thanks for sharing these precious moments with us xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 on the meter, happy to be back in the fives!
Well our 'virtual cruise' this morning has seen us steam all the way up the Adriatic to Koper Slovenia. A small but really pretty place and in our time allocated we need to choose our trips wisely as it all takes time to get there. Perhaps a visit to Piran famous for its red roofs and narrow ways or a bit of rock diving at the Soca river or visiting caves at Postojna.
The temp today will be a pleasant 26 at midday so what you do, enjoy!
Zoom church later with another guest speaker...

Have a blessed Sunday everyone, 
Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

When Jasper was set free from suffering I couldn’t contemplate bringing his ashes home so didn’t. 
I do find myself going through photos I’ve got of him when well and when not so well. And they make me smile. He was such a cheeky little scamp. Ultra inquisitive, 100% a lap cat, used to tease his brother something rotten and had the loudest purr I’ve ever known a cat to have. 
@Michael12421 you have more than just memories and photos of Lola and they’re beautiful reminders of a loving family member.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, 

it's a 6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning BG 5.9 - possibly as a result of popping a zopiclone last night at about 9 and going to bed. I’ve been running on fewer and fewer hours sleep a night recently and wanted to try and reset my sleep pattern. No idea if I’ve done that but with the help of the zopiclone I slept through until about 5:30 which is unheard of so yay!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 4.9

Thanks for your comments about Lola.  It means a lot to me.  Missy and I are doing fine-ish!


----------



## Gruers

7.8 no improvement, a new week and a reboot starts today
have a great day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.3 today, all these 7s are disappointing but I haven’t been very careful these two weeks away so need to pull myself together. Doggy still has an upset tummy but thankfully no accidents. I covered the bedroom floor in dry nappies bed sheets that I normally use for the children’s beds so the floor was protected just in case. Rug seems to be fine which is good and weather was lovely yesterday so all dry now.  Going home today after a lovely 2 week break even though we didnt really go anywhere but very relaxing.
Apparently it is manic at work and about a week behind with the referrals so it will be full on tomorrow. Have a lovely Sunday x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.6 for me this morning and a grey and drizzly-looking start, but the dog walk was dry.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum finally got her denim jacket washed and hung out yesterday, was bright on and off but blustery so was dry before 4pm, another bright start to the day today as well, no washing to go out though, it's risky with the way the kids have no respect and swing off the washing lines!

Anyways a 6.3 for me today

Have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
8.2 after birthday meal yesterday (cooked by daughter, her first, was delicious)
Bright but chilly here next to the Peak D


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

I think a spot of gardening is on the cards.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 5.1 today, so close!

It was great to go out yesterday to a cafe in the park, it was well organised with lots of space.

It’s vacuuming and polishing time now, pinny on!

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
Snap @Flower !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here. 
I was going to do a basal test this morning but the sun is shining  so I’ll save it for a rainy morning - there’s bound to be one along soon!  Beach then garden (walkies and gardening) here I come....


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 today, I went to bed too low, didn’t want to eat. A lovely day up here, never got the leeks transplanted, rain did not stop until way past lunch time and by then we decided to go for a walk to visit daughter number three. 6 miles for my tally sheet, not sure I will hit 1000 “ boots on”( no pootling round house/ Tesco etc)  miles this year. Lockdown held me back, but you never know. Nearly on 500 so not too far behind. Gardening for us too today, and maybe squeeze a wee walk in. Have a sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

08:17 BS 5.7 

Loquacious warning read below ********************** if you want to skip: I won’t know! 

*********************************************************************************************************************************
As to yesterday: it was a frustratingly annoying day & I only tested once, the waking one 08:06 BS 9.3. Woke with a headache too that felt like a hypo hangover! I’ve been having trouble eating the last few days & not finishing my meals as my tastebuds have gone crazy: everything tastes SO intense; even bottled water tastes, for want of a better word, a bit salty! Hardly ate at all yesterday & managed by drinking my glass of coke slowly throughout the 4 active hours of Novorapid when I ate, managed not to go hypo despite only eating half my meals but, I was SUPER thirsty as the coke tasted EVEN worse than food! The last meal I ate the least of, just couldn’t eat more than a third of as it was SO INTENSE, was dinner on 17/07/20 17:08 BS 6.8 & fell asleep more or less after. Must have gone low in the night & then climbed back up after active insulin: slept right through midnight & no Midnight dose at all didn’t help; very groggy getting up yesterday morning!

Yesterday was a bit better in that I went back to bolusing after eating to see how much I ate & didn’t eat much either all day but, at least didn’t guzzle any coke to keep hypos at bay. NOW I know I’m recovering after a long slow lost of taste, so slow I don’t notice day to day, that’s happened SO many times when I’ve been ill & BS is elevated: when the BS comes back down when on the mend; BOOM, all my tastebuds go into hyperdrive & everything tastes SO intense until I adjust!

Also, had a frustrating day of bad olay during my final round of the Golf Clash 9 Hole Cup! I did finish off the last 3 holes reasonably well enough to get into the final in 2nd. Place on -12: dropped Birdie on 1 hole but, picked up an extra, lucky, Eagle on the last hole by, ironically laying up & NOT going for it! So, for the first time ever starting the final in 5th. Place, the highest start I’ve ever had; completely wasted though as I played SO badly in the final dropping shots everywhere as I just couldn’t hit straight! An absolutely TERRIBLE -7: CRIKEY from -12 to -7; MASSIVE drop in form! But, that was pretty much how I felt all day yesterday!

Just saw where I finished at, this morning after wakingfor my, in the end, disappointing first Pro Tournament, albeit only a 9 Hole Cup, in 82nd & here’s my medal, note the blue ribbon of Pro, as opposed to the green ribbon of Rookie:-



There is only 1 day to play the final in 9 Hole Cups so, had to play yesterday when I wasn’t at my best & there’s only 1 go at each hole as there’s only 1 set of 9 holes: no second go on the back 9 after learning & adjusting after the front 9! Still it’s a step up getting a Pro medal & is ranked at the top of all my other medals! So, a for that!

Hopefully I’ll adjust better today & my tastebuds start toning down & I’ll stick to bolusing after I eat to see how much I eat today?

A very long winded post, didn’t know it was going to be SO long, so, actually better stick a loquacious warning at the top! Back in a mo!

*********************************************************************************************************************************

A Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 for me today. Yesterday was a bit odd...sensor showing 3.7 or 3.8 three times but when i did the finger prick i was high 4's or 5's. Oh well probably sensor bedding in as it was under 24hrs. Today the sun is out showing up how bad my windows are, better get cleaning. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning from a flat line overnight. Definitely settled down now.

Happy holidays @Bexlee.  I remember that feeling at the end of term.
I hope the rug dried out @SueEK !
Lovely tribute  to Lola @Michael12421 
Hope today is a better day @Hazel 

We now have a very organised garden shed.  EVERYTHING came out yesterday and we have a large pile of stuff for the tip, including some plastic pots (how many do we really need!!) we now have a place for everything and everything in its place.  Very satisfying.  A lazier day today with a walk with friends and then all for a meal and a game or two of cribbage.  Haven’t played for ages.  

Have a good day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better late than never.  5.6 this morning.  

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## stephknits

A 9.1 for me, although I was awake from 2.30 til 5.30 and then slept til 10.30.  I actually did what I said would yesterday and gave the campervan a good spring clean.  Took ages but am pleased to have got it done.  Didn't do the decorating though.  Half the day is over and not done anything, still in my Jamas.  Hopefully meeting a friend for a dog walk if I can summon up the energy.


----------



## SueEK

No reading this morning but I did weigh myself and have out 4lbs on, oops. Will soon get rid of that. Back to work today and all steam ahead, also eye test later this afternoon so that will be interesting. Doggy still got upset tummy, fish and rice today, no accidents though thankfully. Have a good day one and all, it’s supposed to be a nice one x


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. And more legal wrangling today. There are nine of us suing X and three are getting cold feet so we will Zoom today to try and stick together as a united front.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning.  2.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Well two days in a row and 5.6 again!
Looks beautiful out there and shaping up for an early morning run in an hour.
Today on our 'virtual cruise' week two we are docked in ... Venice!
Oh how I love this place with THE best sailaway views in the world! Been a few few times but never disappoints there is so much to see and do. A gondola ride... of course, marvelling at the beautiful buildings, absolutely and then finding a back street cafe for a bite to eat, wonderful! What about a boat trip to the island of Murano to the famous glass factory or St Mark's Basilica, the Doge's Palace or watching them make Carnival masks? Temp today at midday will be a lovely 27 degrees so whatever you decide, a day will not be long enough!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  5.1 here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today


----------



## eggyg

A shocking 7.1 for me but I’m almost certain I never had my Levemir last night. It was too late to check on my thingy at the end of my pen as I’d already dialled up this morning’s dose. What a numpty, can’t remember the last time I did that. I also didn’t put away the leftovers from last night’s tea. Obviously my brain wasn’t working last night. I read solid for over 3 hours whilst Mr Eggy was watching Braveheart.....again! The story was whirring  around my mind when I went to bed, will get it finished before breakfast, then I can get on with my exciting day! 
@Snowwy very envious of your trip to Venice today, on my bucket list. Enjoy. Everyone else have a fab day even if, like me, you won’t be anywhere near a gondola!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.0 here...pasta sometimes does that to me, ho hum.  

Well, I should be having a Covid 19 test this morning ahead of an op on Friday, but I haven’t had the call-back with an appointment yet. I’ll have to ring them AGAIN...ffflleeuurrrgh...I registered 11 days ago!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

DF visited yesterday and levels all over the place. High, low, high again. Hopefully a more level day today.

Day off and first stop garden waste recycling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Notifications from bank, far more came out on Friday than what went in  so nothing at all left lol, ah well, things needed paying and spec wipes needed ordering 

5.7 for me this morning and there's a nip in the air, can't shut my bedroom window properly though as just gets far too stuffy (like the living room most days ) to be honest I just want to crawl back to bed and stay there!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## stephknits

A 5.9 this morning.  Off for an eye test in town, followed by a shoe appo for my youngest daughter.  Have just woken her up - not a happy face.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Monday already! That means the supermarket run before breakfast while it’s quiet. (well, after a protein bar on the hoof. Nothing counts as proper breakfast unless it is accompanied by a large steaming mug of tea.)


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> A shocking 7.1 for me but I’m almost certain I never had my Levemir last night. It was too late to check on my thingy at the end of my pen as I’d already dialled up this morning’s dose. What a numpty, can’t remember the last time I did that. I also didn’t put away the leftovers from last night’s tea. Obviously my brain wasn’t working last night. I read solid for over 3 hours whilst Mr Eggy was watching Braveheart.....again! The story was whirring  around my mind when I went to bed, will get it finished before breakfast, then I can get on with my exciting day!
> @Snowwy very envious of your trip to Venice today, on my bucket list. Enjoy. Everyone else have a fab day even if, like me, you won’t be anywhere near a gondola!


A funny story about a gondola... we were actually in one once when my wifes mobile rang ( she rarely gets calls), it was our son standing on our front doorstep back home wanting to borrow a saw but had forgotten his keys! She explained to him we were on a gondola in Venice to which he replied "you're on a what in a where?" So that's what we called gondolas now! Blessings


----------



## SB2015

A first for me. 100% in target over 24 hours in Libre!!

We had gone for a walk in the hills, eaten cake before we went, meal including cottage pie, strawberries and two chocolates.  A recipe for hypos and hypers!!  
Prebolusing, soaking up glucose whilst walking.
For once it all worked.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.6.

Beautiful sunny morning on the edge of the Cotswolds and a fun day of waiting in for a delivery from 7am-7pm. Woohoo!

Have a good day, hope you’re ok.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
8.3 for me this morning.  Umm birthday things seem to hang around lol.
First proper weekly shop for me at Aldi, Son actually letting me loose


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone  

I woke up at seven on 5.6, but rewaking at 9.00 that became 4.7, but a nice straight drift down. One more unit to be taken off evening Levemir tonight. Good excuse for a dark chocolate digestive with the morning caffeine fix, mind..

I'm off for a CT scan with contrast on Wednesday, mainly just to see what my degenerate pancreas is doing currently. Not a lot, I hope. Chronic pancreatitis increases your chance of getting pancreatic cancer by a couple of percentage points, but the absolute risk is still small. The first thing that slightly bothers me is that I'm only 5 days into the current LIbre sensor. Abbott says remove it, because it's never been assessed with X-Rays, so they can't guarantee it will still work. It's not an MRI, which could cause the sensor to set on fire, so I'm going to leave it on than let Abbott know if it starts telling porkies.As X-Rays are only a couple of points up from UV light, my guess is that the sensor will be unaffected. I'll let you know what happens.

It'll be interesting if I get the same effect from the contrast medium that I had the last time. It gave me a hot bum, specifically perianal.  Very odd, I almost burst out laughing. The big problem will be keeping my legs still and straight. I'll have to give myself a fix of CBD oil and hope. Otherwise might have to be strapped down, which would very uncomfortable. I'd confess to anything

Anyway, have a good day gang, I've got to watch the end of this fascinating Test Match from sunny Manchester. I know some of you will think 'fascinating Test Match' is an oxymoron, but if you do, you've got no soul


----------



## Michael12421

Oh yes, I do have a soul, it just doesn't extend to watching sport!  I hope that you enjoy it just as much as I shall enjoy not.


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 4.1 on BBQ weather.

Didn`t make it onto the main forum yesterday 4.9 in the morning and so the story begins.
Spent all evening talking with a dear friend of mine online and finished our conversation
went to the loo before bedtime sit down job. Done the biz and boxers around my ankles
got the right side up to knees blue left foot wasn`t having any of it, so I thought I know I'll, 
stand up and do it, see Grammar school boy thinks on his feet.

Never did get them up until too late, went hopping across the bathroom on right leg with blue lefty
firmly stuck in boxer shorts. Too late couldn`t stop, head tucked in very comfortably to the stud wall,
anyone know a good plasterer? true story. Again.

Take care folks off to a barbie no skin left on my head have to use some of the chickens, stay safe folks.


----------



## freesia

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Well two days in a row and 5.6 again!
> Looks beautiful out there and shaping up for an early morning run in an hour.
> Today on our 'virtual cruise' week two we are docked in ... Venice!
> Oh how I love this place with THE best sailaway views in the world! Been a few few times but never disappoints there is so much to see and do. A gondola ride... of course, marvelling at the beautiful buildings, absolutely and then finding a back street cafe for a bite to eat, wonderful! What about a boat trip to the island of Murano to the famous glass factory or St Mark's Basilica, the Doge's Palace or watching them make Carnival masks? Temp today at midday will be a lovely 27 degrees so whatever you decide, a day will not be long enough!
> Blessings Snowwy


Amazing, only been once. Would love to go back


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I woke up at seven on 5.6, but rewaking at 9.00 that became 4.7, but a nice straight drift down. One more unit to be taken off evening Levemir tonight. Good excuse for a dark chocolate digestive with the morning caffeine fix, mind..
> 
> I'm off for a CT scan with contrast on Wednesday, mainly just to see what my degenerate pancreas is doing currently. Not a lot, I hope. Chronic pancreatitis increases your chance of getting pancreatic cancer by a couple of percentage points, but the absolute risk is still small. The first thing that slightly bothers me is that I'm only 5 days into the current LIbre sensor. Abbott says remove it, because it's never been assessed with X-Rays, so they can't guarantee it will still work. It's not an MRI, which could cause the sensor to set on fire, so I'm going to leave it on than let Abbott know if it starts telling porkies.As X-Rays are only a couple of points up from UV light, my guess is that the sensor will be unaffected. I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> It'll be interesting if I get the same effect from the contrast medium that I had the last time. It gave me a hot bum, specifically perianal.  Very odd, I almost burst out laughing. The big problem will be keeping my legs still and straight. I'll have to give myself a fix of CBD oil and hope. Otherwise might have to be strapped down, which would very uncomfortable. I'd confess to anything
> 
> Anyway, have a good day gang, I've got to watch the end of this fascinating Test Match from sunny Manchester. I know some of you will think 'fascinating Test Match' is an oxymoron, but if you do, you've got no soul


You watch Strictly Mike and I’ll watch the cricket!


----------



## freesia

Morning...ooopps no sorry AFTERNOON everyone (where's the morning gone?). Woke to an 8.9, cleaned windows in and out, up and down, still only 6.7. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Lisa66

mikeyB said:


> Anyway, have a good day gang, I've got to watch the end of this fascinating Test Match from sunny Manchester. I know some of you will think 'fascinating Test Match' is an oxymoron, but if you do, you've got no soul



Not an oxymoron in this house. I’m off out into the sunshine to cut the grass with TMS plugged firmly into my ears. There are certainly worse ways to spend an afternoon


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 6.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.7 today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Well after the 'virtual' joys of Venice yesterday a 6.1 this morning!
Must have been all that 'virtual pasta'   
Today we have sailed back down the Adriatic on our virtual cruise (which is rapidly coming to and end) and we are in the town of Split in Croatia.
Never been here but my research tells me that it will be 31 degrees at midday which is plenty warm enough!
From what I understand it seems like a place that time forgot...
I has been used over the years for many Hollywood film sets but the places are real and folk actually live there!
There are lots of beautiful buildings to see, a wonderful town square which typifies the area and even a national park.
Sounds like an exploring day for me!
Seeing my sister later who should have been on the 'real' cruise with us!
Ho hum... we are going to swap virtual photos later.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

@Snowwy  Split, and Croatia in general, is one of the prettiest places I’ve ever been. 
The town centre is charming but the national parks are spectacular, particularly Plitvice (But get away from the crowds)

Run away from the cruise ship and decamp to one of the tiny islands for a few months!


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Morning. 6.9


That’s better. Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Baz.

well It's a 5.1 for me today hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## eggyg

A very nice 5.8 after quite a restless night. So what’s new? Mr Eggy was pottering about until late going in and out trying to capture the comet. He said he eventually saw it and got a photo. He’s snoring his head off at the moment! Not sure what we are doing today, our original plan of going to Keswick for some new walking shoes has been put on hold as we’ve heard via FB that Keswick is rammed and social distancing doesn’t appear to exist. So we’ll have to put up with our old ones for a little while longer. We were going to climb Haystacks too, which was Wainwright’s favourite and his ashes are scattered there. So local walk it is then. Have a nice day all.  @Snowwy Croatia is another on my bucket list, we had hoped to go this year on our way to the Greek Islands during our planned backpacking trip. Ah well, maybe next year.


----------



## Gruers

7.3 today which is not great but had good news yesterday that my HBA1c has dropped from 52 to 41 and I can reduce my meds but must make sure my BS is in better control than this mornings readings 
will cut the grass later and then a walk 
have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

A spot more gardening for me today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 10.1 here, oops! Unexpectedly hypo twice in the night, and rage jellybabied the second time. I’m between Libre sensors at the mo, (to save money while I wait to hear if I can have them prescribed) so I must stop being such a tightwad and get another one going.


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here on 3.2, I went out last evening for a glass of wine and a piece of birthday cake, no proper food. Not a sensible mix with insulin, I’ll  get the hang of this soon....

Lovely sunny start here I hope you’re all doing ok


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.8 here this sunny morning. Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> @Snowwy  Split, and Croatia in general, is one of the prettiest places I’ve ever been.
> The town centre is charming but the national parks are spectacular, particularly Plitvice (But get away from the crowds)
> 
> Run away from the cruise ship and decamp to one of the tiny islands for a few months!


Colin, that sounds wonderful, the main reason for booking the cruise was to explore this area, sounds as though we will be coming back for real when the silly season is over!
Many thanks !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

No idea what was happening yesterday as was 9 at tea time so took an extra half unit and still went up to 10.2 by bedtime! Dunno if it was as I was near the end of the cartridge, couple of dodgy injections or what but happy to report a 5.1 on waking, hopefully things wont be as wild today!

Have a nice day my lovelies and stay safe
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Gruers said:


> 7.3 today which is not great but had good news yesterday that my HBA1c has dropped from 52 to 41 and I can reduce my meds but must make sure my BS is in better control than this mornings readings
> will cut the grass later and then a walk
> have a good day everyone


That's a great result! I have my blood test at the end of the month, praying for good things too!


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> 7.3 today which is not great but had good news yesterday that my HBA1c has dropped from 52 to 41 and I can reduce my meds but must make sure my BS is in better control than this mornings readings
> will cut the grass later and then a walk
> have a good day everyone


That’s amazing, very well done.


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  4.9 here.

Strictly? Cricket? Aaaaaaaaah! It’s nice that we’re all different.


----------



## Ralph-YK

"Error"
All the fingers, enough pain no blood.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Bloden said:


> Strictly? Cricket? Aaaaaaaaah! It’s nice that we’re all different.


I've not seen Strictly Cricket! Is that celebrities playing cricket with pro's?


----------



## stephknits

A 5.3 this morning.  I got lost yesterday going to the opticians (was trying a different one) so ended up 15 minutes late and missed my appointment, had to re-make it.  Ho hum. Today bass lesson for Alice and maybe ear piercing ( hers not mine).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me as well this morning. 
Sunshine's back here - I wonder for how long?

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
5.9 for me   First time in the fives
Best Wishes


----------



## Gruers

Ralph-YK said:


> I've not seen Strictly Cricket! Is that celebrities playing cricket with pro's?


And then running off with each other?


----------



## Michael12421

Gruers said:


> And then running off with each other?


Sort of bowling a maiden over?


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear!  Another day where I didn’t check in! Sorry about that!

The day before yesterday started well, if you remember waking BS 5.7 about 08:00, then, steadily climbed throughout the day so, began adding +2 to doses. Then, decided to change the bed before going to bed: due to the HUGE effort on my heart rate & breathing this takes I haven’t changed it as often as I’d like; only do half of it too as I use a throw/quilt so, no need to change a duvet cover!
A few hours later, midnight Levemir, I discovered WHY my BS had started climbing in a MOST annoying way! My cycle had started again: pre menopausal & they surprise me out of the blue at times & catch me unawares; aarrgghhh! barely slept on the changed bed & had to exhaustingly, in the middle of the night, change it again! A very rare  from me but, it was warranted!

So, woke yesterday 10:47 BS 7.3. Ok ish. BS was erratic all day but, that’s the way it is during the few cycles I have now from 13.8 at the highest but, I know NOT to correct now, because sudden drops can happen anytime: a few hours later dropped to 5.7; if corrected would have been hypo!

Today I slept in even longer & only midday alarm woke me 12:06 BS 9.3 So, so smile! That’s what I get for sleeping in so long! But, did I mention I feel tired & achey all over & sleepier than usual! Already had my meds & Levemir with half oatcake with half dose: was tempted to +2 but, don’t want to be caught out by a hypo if I drop later; so, dialled Novorapid back to 12 units as needle was in my upper arm when 14 was about to be pushed in!

It’s too late for a morning greeting so, I’m going Australian to wish you all a G’day mates! Have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- only read a couple of posts before oosting & this thread had 2 or 3 new pages! Will catch up later as I’m going back for some more z’s! & a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## louloulou

Morning everyone sorry late in reply learning everyday the forum and hoping to come on a lot more now i know what i am doing slowly :>)  mine was 7.0 this morning yesterday my sugars where all over the place was 10 after lunch then hour after was 4.0 Lou


----------



## freesia

louloulou said:


> Morning everyone sorry late in reply learning everyday the forum and hoping to come on a lot more now i know what i am doing slowly :>)  mine was 7.0 this morning yesterday my sugars where all over the place was 10 after lunch then hour after was 4.0 Lou


Hope they're better for you today.


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> 7.3 today which is not great but had good news yesterday that my HBA1c has dropped from 52 to 41 and I can reduce my meds but must make sure my BS is in better control than this mornings readings
> will cut the grass later and then a walk
> have a good day everyone


Well done, great result x


----------



## Merlin27

13.9


----------



## Bloden

Ralph-YK said:


> I've not seen Strictly Cricket! Is that celebrities playing cricket with pro's?


Strictly Cricket with Prostitutes? It’d have to go on after the 9pm watershed.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 4.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning!
A 6.0 on the meter this morning.
Our virtual cruise moves on to ... Dubrovnik !
Ta da!!!
Apparently 'Games of Thrones' country but I have never seen it so I probably won't take that trip. Its going to be 31 degrees at midday so sun protection is called for. Other sights to see are the blue caves which is best seen by snorkelling which would be fine for me but Mrs Snowwy not keen. She is more of a wine-tasting tour kinda girl but fortunately they have those too! 
Had a lovely day with my sister yesterday in her beautiful garden discussing our cruise journey so far and the fun it has been researching it all. We decided that when there is some normality back in the world again we would explore the Adriatic for real... just not sure when!
Anyhoo, grandparent duty today so better get everything ready!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me. Probably the result of the roast radish salad thing I made and ate yesterday. 
Radishes and broccoli heavily spiced with pul biber, roasted just long enough to slightly char, tossed through with mayo and a little cream cheese, salt, lemon juice, chives.

I just wanted something to eat rather than drink yesterday hence the food. And if it hadn’t been that it would likely have been a baguette and some lovely ripe Camembert


----------



## Gruers

7.4 last night and same again this morning
have a good day everyone I’m playing golf today near Woburn


----------



## Baz.

well it's a 5.6 from me this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  Grrr! Just spent 40 minutes trying to log back into my PC after Windows 10 kindly told me that '_Something happened and you pin is not available_'


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A rather painful 4.7 this morning.  
For some reason the finger prick hurt like Hades and produced enough blood for a dozen tests. 

Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 on first waking but up to 7.3 when I got up. DP and chippy tea I suspect..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

 Well feel like we may have to start sitting with the front door locked all the time, I was in the bathroom yesterday morning, mum in the living room and Bubbles out and about through the house when someone started trying the door, thought it was my grandad! Luckily the door stuck so they started hammering and then kicking **** out of it, mum goes and it's a kid from downstairs and across the landing who didnt even apologise, just said wrong door and walked away, they've all lived here years and know fine well where each other stay so dont believe a word of it, one of them punched Bruce in the stomach last year when he was walking out the closey door, they have no respect and the parents just dont care  

Raining and dull here so mum won't be getting the bedding washed and hung out to dry so it'll just have to sit in the basket until better weather arrives

@ColinUK that sounds absolutely delicious!

@Northerner did you have to reset your pin? Both our laptops updated and did that to us 

Anyways its a 4.9 this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> baguette and some lovely ripe Camembert


Oooohhh that sounds soooo good


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Radishes and broccoli heavily spiced with pul biber, roasted just long enough to slightly char, tossed through with mayo and a little cream cheese, salt, lemon juice, chives.


And this sounds amazing


----------



## freesia

7.1 for me this morning. Cloudy and damp here, hope it picks up as i have a friend coming round for a socially distance sandwich in the garden later


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Started another Libre sensor, which seems to be good right from the start. The last one felt sore after it went in, and took a few days to settle down to accurate readings. I wonder if it didn’t quite inset cleanly.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.


----------



## Snowwy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today  Grrr! Just spent 40 minutes trying to log back into my PC after Windows 10 kindly told me that '_Something happened and you pin is not available_'


I  had that yesterday too, spent ages trying to remember the login pwd!


----------



## eggyg

All the 6s for me. 6.6. Very late tea last night as was out walking all day, just around the city but still came to 18 miles of which very few were on public roads. It was our infamous epic three rivers walk, we did it last year for the first time, this time we did it in reverse. It was good, weather was perfect, not too hot and no rain. I’m not even aching today. Quieter day today, a walk to the post office to post my sister in law’s birthday card to France. It’s not until 28th but can sometimes take a while to get there. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

@eggyg did I see a lovely photo of you on Diabetes Forum instagram page...?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 for me. Probably the result of the roast radish salad thing I made and ate yesterday.
> Radishes and broccoli heavily spiced with pul biber, roasted just long enough to slightly char, tossed through with mayo and a little cream cheese, salt, lemon juice, chives.
> 
> I just wanted something to eat rather than drink yesterday hence the food. And if it hadn’t been that it would likely have been a baguette and some lovely ripe Camembert


Oh please tell me what pul biber is, sounds intriguing.


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> @eggyg did I see a lovely photo of you on Diabetes Forum instagram page...?


You did see a photo of me, I was waiting for you to pick me up to take me on your cruise! I don’t usually look like that! I’m usually in walking boots and trousers!


----------



## stephknits

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.1 on first waking but up to 7.3 when I got up. DP and chippy tea I suspect..
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


DP and chippy tea sound like a rather cheeky rap duo


----------



## stephknits

A 6.4 this morning.  Such joy!  It is the last day of term today! Hurrah!  We are celebrating with not bothering with the rest of the lessons and just doing art.  I then have a re-booked eye test, will hopefully get there in time for this one.  Have a great day all


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> I  had that yesterday too, spent ages trying to remember the login pwd!


That's what I struggled with too!  No explanations as to why it happened


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> @Northerner did you have to reset your pin? Both our laptops updated and did that to us


Yes, after I'd eventually worked out how to do it!   I didn't even think I had a Microsoft account, but apparently I do...  Must have set it up when I first got the PC and set up Windows. Very annoying to be told I could use facial recognition or 'swipe' etc. when I can do neither on my PC - no camera, no touchscreen, just a PC and a bog-standard monitor


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Stupid Stupid person. Chocolate Hob Nob  8.2 this morning
Best Wishes


----------



## eggyg

Snoopyj said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Stupid Stupid person. Chocolate Hob Nob  8.2 this morning
> Best Wishes


Lethal! I couldn’t have them in the house as the whole packet would be gone. Good for you only having one!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 on another glorious day 27.C on outside wall seafront is chokka already.  

Looks like I did more damage than I thought when head parked itself in the
bathroom wall the other day. Right ear and right eye sustained damage
Devon Doctors came out sent by the surgery and checked me over, showed them my
insurance details and they arranged for a consultation yesterday afternoon.
Taxi there arranged by the hospital all covered with BUPA, brain scan immediately 
operation on Friday to sort ear out don`t know about the eye yet.

They where trying not laugh when I told them how I did it.
Catch up with posts soon folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> You did see a photo of me, I was waiting for you to pick me up to take me on your cruise! I don’t usually look like that! I’m usually in walking boots and trousers!


You certainly dressed to impress, you would have fitted in on the cruise perfectly!


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> You certainly dressed to impress, you would have fitted in on the cruise perfectly!


I bought that dress for our first, and so far only ,cruise in 2012. We had a black tie dinner on a steam train last year and it fitted the bill exactly. Back at the back of wardrobe again!


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> Oh please tell me what pul biber is, sounds intriguing.


Pul Biber is a Turkish spice consisting of crushed red pepper flakes usually, but not always, with added salt and a little oil.
Red pepper flakes are used very much here in Spain so I add my own salt and a little olive oil to get the desired result.


----------



## Lanny

11:57 BS 9.6 about the same as yesterday albeit a BIT earlier but, not by much! What a slugabed I am!  A bit less erratic BS wise yesterday but, stayed a bit higher all day than I’d like: around 8 & 9 no drops; so, hopefully cycle is coming to an end today or tomorrow?

Have an asda shop today now, 12:00 to 14:00 & I’m quite annoyed again: think I’ll stop ordering from them for a while & just get tesco; just as well it’s gotten a lot easier to book slots tesco slots niw! My tastebuds are starting to calm down a wee bit but, still can be very intense: learning what’s best to eat: plainest foods with NO seasoning at all; sea bass or basa foil oven steamed & micro steamed veggies OR, oddly enough, curry that’s a bit thinner, with extra water than usual, with fish &/or chicken! Only taking a third tsp honey in tea too: too bitter with none at all! It IS calming down as water dosen’t taste quite so weird anymore! Actually, always could taste the differences in different brands of bottled still water: favourite being the expensive Evian; but, this is a WHOLE different level of super tasting!

There’s so many things not available from my asda shopping so, it’s a good thing I ordered, on a whim sometimes as it’s too expensive regularly, some Wiltshire Farm Foods meals for the bottom drawer of the freezer for Friday that’ll help cover me til 29/07/20 tesco shopping! Another rare from me for asda!

I’m going Australian again today to wish you all a G’day Mates! Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Oh please tell me what pul biber is, sounds intriguing.


Aleppo Pepper / Turkish Pepper / Pul Biber is all the same thing. So it’s the flesh of the peppers which have been semi dried and then roughly ground.   can be used as an ingredient or a condiment.


----------



## louloulou

7.0 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Oo, ouch, eek.  Hope op goes well Friday @KARNAK.


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. A house special of 5.2 this morning


----------



## Ditto

Well done AJLang. 

22 for me crack of dawn and really really meant to start liquid diet today after that but family came for the day as having their damp course done and so ending up pigging out as usual and still pigging now when on my own. If they ever get me into the surgery I'll be on drugs for sure.  Will start tomorrow, famous last words, but family are here again, damp will be a fortnight at least.


----------



## Lanny

AJLang said:


> Hello everyone. A house special of 5.2 this morning


Congratulations on your HS @AJLang


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 6.4


----------



## ColinUK

I’m awake and with a 5.3 today. Going to head back to bed for more zzzz though methinks. Catch up with you all later


----------



## Baz.

it's a 5.6 from me this morning  ,  Hope you all have the best day possible today .


----------



## SB2015

4.2 this morning, so up and about and a bit of DP brought me back to 5.5 so now time for breakfast.

A bit cloudy at present but looks like it will clear to another fabulous day.
Enjoy yourselves  (and @KARNAK stop attacking your house.  I hope you get sorted)


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning and as our virtual cruise nears its end we find ourselves in Kotor Montenegro! A place with much charm and legend as we pull into the harbour and swing round, it looks amazing. Trying to fit a lot in today so a morning tour around the sights of the town and an afternoon visit to 'our lady of the rocks' .
This famous chapel was build it was said by local sailors.
Apparently, the story goes back to July 1452 when two sailors were returning home, one with a badly injured leg. As they were passing a rocky outcrop, something caught their eye, its was an icon of the Virgin Mary and Child which they took home.
The following day the sailors leg was miraculously healed! They vowed to build a church where they found the icon but it wasn't big enough so each trip, all the sailors would bring back boat-loads of rocks and 32 years later they had built the chapel there today! Amazing!!
Must remember to wear appropriate clothing as I don't want to upset the locals. Will be 32 degrees today at midday. Phew!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice and normal, 6.3. Pouring down here, typical when I’m venturing into town for the first time in weeks. Need/ want a new navy plain tee, as you do. Splashed mine with grease whilst pan frying a chicken breast, it now looks terrible, the tee shirt not the chicken! Also need some new makeup, all three lip pencils have finished at the same time! First world problems I know, but you CAN’T put lippy on without lining your lips first. Possibly may go into Asda!  My first large supermarket since before lockdown. That’s not important though it’s only for food!  Have a fab, hopefully dry day, wherever you are.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.

That’s better @Michael12421.  Do you notice that you did anything different the night before when you wake up not hypo?

Morning @AJLang. Congrats on the HS!


----------



## eggyg

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 6.1 this morning and as our virtual cruise nears its end we find ourselves in Kotor Montenegro! A place with much charm and legend as we pull into the harbour and swing round, it looks amazing. Trying to fit a lot in today so a morning tour around the sights of the town and an afternoon visit to 'our lady of the rocks' .
> This famous chapel was build it was said by local sailors.
> Apparently, the story goes back to July 1452 when two sailors were returning home, one with a badly injured leg. As they were passing a rocky outcrop, something caught their eye, its was an icon of the Virgin Mary and Child which they took home.
> The following day the sailors leg was miraculously healed! They vowed to build a church where they found the icon but it wasn't big enough so each trip, all the sailors would bring back boat-loads of rocks and 32 years later they had built the chapel there today! Amazing!!
> Must remember to wear appropriate clothing as I don't want to upset the locals. Will be 32 degrees today at midday. Phew!
> Blessings Snowwy


What a beautiful church, I’m not religious in the slightest but I love visiting churches and cathedrals.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Hello everyone. A house special of 5.2 this morning


When did you sneak that in? Congratulations.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> What a beautiful church, I’m not religious in the slightest but I love visiting churches and cathedrals.


Oh me too. I can’t wait to go down to St Davids again, the cathedral is beautiful - once the Covid dust has settled! I might even take a sketch book and do some rubbish scribbles LOL.

Hubby was bouncing all over the sofa @Anitram! Go Swansea!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Greatly daring, planning a trip to London today. We love just wandering round different bits.Today we are planning to hunt out some of the Wren churches, built after the Great Fire along with St. Paul’s. They are all hidden amongst the modern city tower blocks these days, and when I lived and worked in London I never really noticed them.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.3 for me. Other side if the room 9.3 with a vertical up arrow. Post cat feeding fingerprick a more respectable 6.7

Now is it general waste or recycling today? Let's see what the rest of the street have put out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.0 for me today 
enjoy your day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on the HS @AJLang . @Snowwy - am so enjoying the cruise, what a shame it is coming to its end, you will have to go again so we can enjoy more   @KARNAK
What a busy week it has been for me at work, can’t tell you how much work there is. Our drs are so nice and appreciative though. They have been trying to pass certain things to the receptionists rather than us with not very good results, not the receptionists fault as they have no idea about the pathways for referrals. It has caused more work. 
Had my eye test on Monday. Eyes have changed a bit but not too much. Probably should have new glasses as have had these 5 years and I need varifocals in my sunglasses really. Got a quote using two pairs of frames that were £80 and £50. 25% off second pair and 50% off 1st pair- came to £502!! No designer frames for me then unless I want to take out a mortgage. Also told I have blepheritis.

Dr has given me test strips for the second time when I ordered my medication but I’m a bit naughty because I know at the moment they are so busy that they are just signing the requests rather than checking them all. Pharmacist did a medication review when I collected them and suggested I contact the GP as my tremor is getting worse and affecting my left arm now rather than just my hand.

Off to have a bath now and will put some things in a bag, dog in the car (at long last she is back to normal) and back down to the caravan until Sunday, hubby will join me tomorrow evening.
That’s about my news for the week. Have a good day one and all.

Edit: forgot to put my reading - 6.7 doh


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well it's a 7.3 for me this morning, very tired as haven't slept a wink due to being up all night with a dodgy tummy, well that'll be the Perindopril being missed tonight as not supposed to take it in such cases  feel miserable and the cold damp weather is just adding to it

Hope you all have a much better day folks
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Take care @SueEK and @Kaylz


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Greatly daring, planning a trip to London today. We love just wandering round different bits.Today we are planning to hunt out some of the Wren churches, built after the Great Fire along with St. Paul’s. They are all hidden amongst the modern city tower blocks these days, and when I lived and worked in London I never really noticed them.


Oh very daring! Enjoy the churches. We quite often only appreciate things as we get older. I wouldn’t have set foot in a church when I was younger unless it was for a wedding/ funeral etc.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@AJLang Congratulations on your HS yesterday
@KARNAK Do we need to wrap you or your house in bubble wrap 
@Robin Envious love the churches in London
@eggyg Enjoy your girlie shop
@SueEK Enjoy your weekend
@Snowwy Thank you for allowing us to join you on your cruise, I have certainly enjoyed it.
7.8 and @eggyg told son to keep hob nob's in his room   
Best Wishes


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Congrats on the HS @AJLang . @Snowwy - am so enjoying the cruise, what a shame it is coming to its end, you will have to go again so we can enjoy more   @KARNAK
> What a busy week it has been for me at work, can’t tell you how much work there is. Our drs are so nice and appreciative though. They have been trying to pass certain things to the receptionists rather than us with not very good results, not the receptionists fault as they have no idea about the pathways for referrals. It has caused more work.
> Had my eye test on Monday. Eyes have changed a bit but not too much. Probably should have new glasses as have had these 5 years and I need varifocals in my sunglasses really. Got a quote using two pairs of frames that were £80 and £50. 25% off second pair and 50% off 1st pair- came to £502!! No designer frames for me then unless I want to take out a mortgage. Also told I have blepheritis.
> 
> Dr has given me test strips for the second time when I ordered my medication but I’m a bit naughty because I know at the moment they are so busy that they are just signing the requests rather than checking them all. Pharmacist did a medication review when I collected them and suggested I contact the GP as my tremor is getting worse and affecting my left arm now rather than just my hand.
> 
> Off to have a bath now and will put some things in a bag, dog in the car (at long last she is back to normal) and back down to the caravan until Sunday, hubby will join me tomorrow evening.
> That’s about my news for the week. Have a good day one and all.
> 
> Edit: forgot to put my reading - 6.7 doh


Sue, try an Eyebag for your blepharitis, all good opticians should sell them. You heat it in the microwave and lay it over your eyes for 10 minutes a day. Of course you could use a warm wet flannel but they go cold quickly. Enjoy your weekend. Hope the dog behaves himself this time!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning.  
It's absolutely lashing down here at the moment - so no early morning outdoor exercise today. 
I'll just have to convert yesterday's Tesco delivery (with some batch cooking) into freezer standby meals.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.

That’s better @Michael12421.  Do you notice that you did anything different the night before when you wake up not hypo?

Yes, home-made baked beans on toast. It really is too hot here at the moment to eat so settled for something quick, carb-rich and  a small quantity.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all 5.6 this morning and no school.  Bliss.  Still have youngest daughter's drumming lesson to look forward to today though. Took the plunge yesterday and ordered some varifocals - bloody hell the y are not cheap!   Have a great day all


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Sue, try an Eyebag for your blepharitis, all good opticians should sell them. You heat it in the microwave and lay it over your eyes for 10 minutes a day. Of course you could use a warm wet flannel but they go cold quickly. Enjoy your weekend. Hope the dog behaves himself this time!


Thanks, she told me to get some Blephasol to use twice a day but I will look out for an eyebag as the other stuff is really expensive. 
Doggy is good now thanks and it was entirely my fault as I gave her some of our stew, too many onions in it


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.8 here today. Really struggling to be motivated to get started and do anything this morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all 

I woke up on 6.6 this morning, but exertions have brought that down to a more pristine 5.5. By exertions, that means walking with crutches to the front door to welcome the TGA engineer who fixed new batteries into my mobility scooter. Then going down to the scooter store to see if he wanted a coffee after his long drive. He didn't, pleading bladder issues for the next long drive. Which proves that TGA drivers don't carry empty bottles in the van

Anyway, that's £500 I won't see again. VAT off everything except the batteries, which could theoretically be used in a car. Sounds a lot, but it's less than a week's pension,so I'll gleefully carry on spending my daughter's inheritance. New OLED telly next...

As previously mentioned elsewhere, I went to covidridden Blackburn for my CT scan with with contrast. All went very smoothly, and i didnt take off my Libre sensor. My arms weren't in the machine anyway, they needed an arm to inject the contrast. i didn't even have to get undressed, just drop my trousers to expose the abdomen, so that that saved a lot of time. Me getting dressed and undressed is an epic event. I'll have the result next Thursday, with a telephone appointment with the gastro. I'm not worried about anything; I never worry about things outwith my control. That's a good philosophy to follow - you'll have a less stressed life.

Have a good day, folks. I would go out for a drive on the scooter, but it's p***ing down again. Warm rain, though. That's how you can tell it's summer in Lancashire.


----------



## Amigo

Well after brilliant management of my type 2 for over 5 yrs (last Hba1c was 38), my levels have decided not to cooperate and it’s frustrating and distressing in equal measure. I’m diet controlled and test religiously usually knowing exactly what kind of response I’ll get from food eaten. Not now. Low and lower carb isn’t helping so I’m thinking something else is at play. My level this morning was 8.6. This time last year I struggled to get up to a waking 6.

The most likely culprit seems to be one of the cancer meds I had to stop due to severe bone and muscle pain a month ago. It seemed like ‘flicking a switch’ when I stopped it and my pulse and blood glucose levels soared!
I ended up in hospital with the tachycardia. 

So all I can do is go back to absolute basics...I’ve done it before but I’m wondering if a combination of stress and being in muscular pain is pushing up the levels. 5 months shielding hasn’t helped but I haven’t gained weight. It’s frustrating as hell to eat minimum carbs and still see ridiculously high levels!

I don’t want to start on any meds until I work through this and try and stabilise whatever has messed up the insulin response. Haematologist can’t explain it and can’t give any advice on what to do. 

Any observations or suggestions? Please don’t suggest my GP surgery...I have an annual review next month if it goes ahead but whilst they’re supportive, they’re not really switched on about diabetic control. No specialist nurse and the GP never even mentions diabetes.


----------



## Michael12421

@Amigo How bloody frustrating. I don't have anything to say about suggestions or observations but I wish you all of the very best in trying to get this sorted and you get back to your good control.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.1 on a cloudy day, 24.C at the moment.

Looks like the op set for tomorrow will be cancelled, dodgy tummy
and vomiting this morning no way will they let me near the place let
alone operate, Consultant will phone this afternoon to advise me.

{{{HUGS}}} for @SueEK and @Kaylz.

Congratulations on HS Amanda. aka @AJLang.

Sorry @Snoopyj got a full Michelin man outfit still break bones etc.

@Amigo hope you can sort it out with your own knowledge?

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Amigo

Michael12421 said:


> @Amigo How bloody frustrating. I don't have anything to say about suggestions or observations but I wish you all of the very best in trying to get this sorted and you get back to your good control.



Thanks Michael. Yes it’s very frustrating and a total PITA when you know the formula that should and always has worked and now it doesn’t! I am wondering if this stress response is having a physiological impact.
Will just press on and hope it starts co-operating soon!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.
> 
> That’s better @Michael12421.  Do you notice that you did anything different the night before when you wake up not hypo?
> 
> Yes, home-made baked beans on toast. It really is too hot here at the moment to eat so settled for something quick, carb-rich and  a small quantity.


Can you eat them every evening LOL?


----------



## Michael12421

NO, and I would not want to - they are a 'treat'.  I need a few treats right now.


----------



## KARNAK

Well its been cancelled but rebooked for next Friday.
Feeling ok now haven`t a clue BGL`s ok, Dr sending capsules over
just incase and have increased Lansoprazole by double.

@eggyg put that rolling pin down. 

Go on @Michael12421 treat yourself, not sure about baked beans on toast
I`m sure there are few more Spanish treats you can enjoy?

Take care my friends stay safe.


----------



## louloulou

6.8 this morning sorry for late reply finally had my blood tests done not been out since march first time i have sat in chair had blood taken even looked at my tubes of blood really proud of myself :>)  just hope all come back ok and find out what this new pain is i am getting in my lower back and top of swallon tummy ? Lou


----------



## Michael12421

Once in a while a little of what you fancy does you good - and I do mean a little!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Well its been cancelled but rebooked for next Friday.
> Feeling ok now haven`t a clue BGL`s ok, Dr sending capsules over
> just incase and have increased Lansoprazole by double.
> 
> @eggyg put that rolling pin down.
> 
> Go on @Michael12421 treat yourself, not sure about baked beans on toast
> I`m sure there are few more Spanish treats you can enjoy?
> 
> Take care my friends stay safe.


Now I’m going on holiday next week, can you behave myself?  It’s a long way down to Devon from East Yorkshire to chastise you!


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> Now I’m going on holiday next week, can you behave myself?  It’s a long way down to Devon from East Yorkshire to chastise you!



No  enjoy your holiday and Mr @eggyg, stay safe as for me Ambulance
already ordered TED 1 on the number plate.


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Well after brilliant management of my type 2 for over 5 yrs (last Hba1c was 38), my levels have decided not to cooperate and it’s frustrating and distressing in equal measure. I’m diet controlled and test religiously usually knowing exactly what kind of response I’ll get from food eaten. Not now. Low and lower carb isn’t helping so I’m thinking something else is at play. My level this morning was 8.6. This time last year I struggled to get up to a waking 6.
> 
> The most likely culprit seems to be one of the cancer meds I had to stop due to severe bone and muscle pain a month ago. It seemed like ‘flicking a switch’ when I stopped it and my pulse and blood glucose levels soared!
> I ended up in hospital with the tachycardia.
> 
> So all I can do is go back to absolute basics...I’ve done it before but I’m wondering if a combination of stress and being in muscular pain is pushing up the levels. 5 months shielding hasn’t helped but I haven’t gained weight. It’s frustrating as hell to eat minimum carbs and still see ridiculously high levels!
> 
> I don’t want to start on any meds until I work through this and try and stabilise whatever has messed up the insulin response. Haematologist can’t explain it and can’t give any advice on what to do.
> 
> Any observations or suggestions? Please don’t suggest my GP surgery...I have an annual review next month if it goes ahead but whilst they’re supportive, they’re not really switched on about diabetic control. No specialist nurse and the GP never even mentions diabetes.


I've got muscle aches and pains that would win a gold medal if it were an olympic sport. Two things stop them. The one I like to use is CBD oil 10%  strength three or four times a day. Any overexertion the previous day (as this was) only Tramadol will fix it, under the influence of which I am typing, though I would prefer my brain to be in the same postcode as my head. Back on the CBD tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I've got muscle aches and pains that would win a gold medal if it were an olympic sport. Two things stop them. The one I like to use is CBD oil 10%  strength three or four times a day. Any overexertion the previous day (as this was) only Tramadol will fix it, under the influence of which I am typing, though I would prefer my brain to be in the same postcode as my head. Back on the CBD tomorrow, I hope.



Good to hear you’ve found something that works Mikey. CBD isn’t a good option for me (even if I could access the medicinal stuff).
The more respected research suggests that CBD might promote homing of lymphoma cells from blood into secondary lymphoid organs where they receive pro-survival signals.
Studies show that CBD's inhibit CYP3A4.

Not good for me to have the dodgy cells fleeing the peripheral blood and hiding out in the spleen and nodes.
Tramadol might do the trick but I doubt it will help these rotten high glucose levels! 

Regards, Amigo


----------



## Ditto

Evening. Over 10 this morning. I'm blanking it. 

Hope everybody has a restful nights' sleep and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Can’t believe I’m first up and I have such good news too. *5.2!! *Very happy with that, had a huge plate of roasted vegetables for tea, there was so much veg I had 10 of my 5 a day! I added some chick peas for protein and a wee bit of sweet potato for carbs. It was delicious, I might even consider becoming vegan, thought about it, it’s not gonna happen! Up at the crack because my back/ hip/ general pelvic area is acting up, nothing too serious just enough to keep me awake. Then the mind starts whirring, busy few days ahead, usual Friday ironing, plus I want to start sorting clothes, toiletries and general things we want to take on our short break on Monday. Very, very special day tomorrow, I’m getting my hair cut and coloured! 21 weeks and 3 days since it was last done! Oh and it’s our Ruby Wedding Anniversary too!  Got a small celebration with the family on Sunday so got some prepping to do. Busy, busy, chop, chop, better get on. Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed at 4.4 and woke to 8.5 it’s that DP working overtime 
anyway I’m off to golf later that usually brings the BS down 
I’ve struggled with my numbers since my meds were reduced but we kick on
have a great day everyone


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Can’t believe I’m first up and I have such good news too. *5.2!! *Very happy with that, had a huge plate of roasted vegetables for tea, there was so much veg I had 10 of my 5 a day! I added some chick peas for protein and a wee bit of sweet potato for carbs. It was delicious, I might even consider becoming vegan, thought about it, it’s not gonna happen! Up at the crack because my back/ hip/ general pelvic area is acting up, nothing too serious just enough to keep me awake. Then the mind starts whirring, busy few days ahead, usual Friday ironing, plus I want to start sorting clothes, toiletries and general things we want to take on our short break on Monday. Very, very special day tomorrow, I’m getting my hair cut and coloured! 21 weeks and 3 days since it was last done! Oh and it’s our Ruby Wedding Anniversary too!  Got a small celebration with the family on Sunday so got some prepping to do. Busy, busy, chop, chop, better get on. Have a fab Friday everyone.View attachment 14869


Wow @eggyg a HS AND a Ruby Wedding Anniversary, many congratulations!! Have a fab short break


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 3.9


----------



## Baz.

well I nearly got there but mines a 5.3 today,  ooh well   may be tomorrow


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning again which is not bad after a celebratory Chines meal with a friend yesterday.
Well our 'virtual cruise' has ended as we return to dock in Corfu town once more ready for disembarkation.
It's been and amazing journey really and fun to research making the best of cancellation and lockdown. Thank you to the 'virtual stowaways' that joined me but now I think you might have to get off too while the cabin staff come and tidy up.
I leave you with a few interesting facts about Corfu...
1. The island was first recorded as populated in 1300 BC
2. The first naval battle took place in 665 BC in the ionian sea
3. Corfu had the first Greek university
4. It is famous for its large quantity of churches, there are 37
5. The Duke of Edinburgh was born there
6. There are 55 species of orchids on Corfu
7. There are 4000 olive trees in Corfu giving 3% of the worlds oil
8. It has a record number of beaches for an island, 119
9. The first Greek tennis club is in Corfu, founded in 1896
10. Its home to many rare reptiles such as the Balkan green lizard.
Well that's all from me on this journey, stay safe everyone, stay alert
Silver Fox cruises signing off!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 6.1 this morning again which is not bad after a celebratory Chines meal with a friend yesterday.
> Well our 'virtual cruise' has ended as we return to dock in Corfu town once more ready for disembarkation.
> It's been and amazing journey really and fun to research making the best of cancellation and lockdown. Thank you to the 'virtual stowaways' that joined me but now I think you might have to get off too while the cabin staff come and tidy up.
> I leave you with a few interesting facts about Corfu...
> 1. The island was first recorded as populated in 1300 BC
> 2. The first naval battle took place in 665 BC in the ionian sea
> 3. Corfu had the first Greek university
> 4. It is famous for its large quantity of churches, there are 37
> 5. The Duke of Edinburgh was born there
> 6. There are 55 species of orchids on Corfu
> 7. There are 4000 olive trees in Corfu giving 3% of the worlds oil
> 8. It has a record number of beaches for an island, 119
> 9. The first Greek tennis club is in Corfu, founded in 1896
> 10. Its home to many rare reptiles such as the Balkan green lizard.
> Well that's all from me on this journey, stay safe everyone, stay alert
> Silver Fox cruises signing off!
> Blessings Snowwy


I really enjoyed your cruise and I think if the world ever returns to normality we’ll book it, I’ve only been on 1 cruise and that was last January / February just before it all kicked off But we loved it


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@eggyg A HS to start your very special weekend. Congratulations to you both
@Snowwy Thank you for a lovely virtual holiday
OH got his op appointment through for 11/8 and he can't garden for a month afterwards, so guess were we will be today
6.4 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, with slightly aching legs after our grand day out yesterday. We walked over 8 miles, and Id forgotten how hard London pavements are. Ferreted out a lot of small churches, including one rebuilt after the a Great Fire then flattened by the Blitz, which has been turned into a tranquil garden. Can’t believe I used to work about ten minutes walk from it, and never knew it existed! London was so quiet! Reminded me of a Sunday morning in the 1970s when nothing was open (not even the city churches)
Ive enjoyed my 'cruise' with you, @Snowwy, brought back a lot of good memories from when we did similar.
Congratulations on the HS, @eggyg.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I at least got a little sleep last night, around 12-4am before I had to get up to the loo again, surely this jippy tummy can't last much longer, looks like I'll be missing yet another dose of Perindopril though, I at least seem to have colour back in my face, apparently Wednesday night especially I was as white as a ghost

Not surprised that it's a 7 this morning, spent yesterday higher than I like but hey ho can't be helped

Stay safe and enjoy your day folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Excellent band rehearsal last night even without guitarist who had been up all the previous night star spotting and fell asleep in the afternoon. Nevermind gave me a chance to give the new keys a workout and another song for the album written.

Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today   Thanks for the cruise @Snowwy have thoroughly enjoyed it. Congrats on the HS and your Ruby wedding anniversary @eggyg, enjoy your holiday.
Overcast today here in Pagham. Disasters going on in my sons house with a rogue plasterer who most definitely is not a plasterer, he has created havoc. He got a builder friend of his to come out and see what he had done and said it is the worst bit of plastering he has seen in his 30 years of working as a builder.  We have him booked to do our two bedrooms in 10 days.  Needless to say he will be cancelled and I will have to try and get our deposit back, may have to contact Trading Standards if he doesn’t give it back aargh!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 5.6 for me. Rainy here atm..where is the summer?


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Congrats on the HS and bigger congrats on your Ruby Wedding!


----------



## ColinUK

Narrowly missed a house special today with a 5.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 
And congratulations @eggyg on your 5.2 and 40 years.  

Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 6.1 this morning again which is not bad after a celebratory Chines meal with a friend yesterday.
> Well our 'virtual cruise' has ended as we return to dock in Corfu town once more ready for disembarkation.
> It's been and amazing journey really and fun to research making the best of cancellation and lockdown. Thank you to the 'virtual stowaways' that joined me but now I think you might have to get off too while the cabin staff come and tidy up.
> I leave you with a few interesting facts about Corfu...
> 1. The island was first recorded as populated in 1300 BC
> 2. The first naval battle took place in 665 BC in the ionian sea
> 3. Corfu had the first Greek university
> 4. It is famous for its large quantity of churches, there are 37
> 5. The Duke of Edinburgh was born there
> 6. There are 55 species of orchids on Corfu
> 7. There are 4000 olive trees in Corfu giving 3% of the worlds oil
> 8. It has a record number of beaches for an island, 119
> 9. The first Greek tennis club is in Corfu, founded in 1896
> 10. Its home to many rare reptiles such as the Balkan green lizard.
> Well that's all from me on this journey, stay safe everyone, stay alert
> Silver Fox cruises signing off!
> Blessings Snowwy


@Snowwy, i have thoroughly enjoyed the virtual cruise and all the interesting facts. Thank you. Congratulations


----------



## Amigo

Still running high at 7.9 

Onwards and hopefully downwards. Haven’t had morning levels like this for 5 yrs!


----------



## SB2015

An HS!!

Hoping the weather will hold for a distanced cuppa in the garden with friends.
Have a good day one and all.


----------



## SB2015

Congrats @eggyg on your HS and have a fantastic weekend of celebrations for your big wedding anniversary. I hope that you are being well looked after by your family this special weekend.

We had a delayed meal out at our favourite restaurant for ours on Friday.
We were ‘outside’ under cover and the food was delicious.


----------



## Lanny

09:35 BS 5.6  Normalcy has returned, as it was, now that cycle is over.

Ended yesterday, at some point, when I woke up 12:03 BS 13! But, soon corrected & back down for the rest of the day. Played all 18 holes of my opening round in the tournament, got a HIO, scored -24 & in 15th. place when I finished. Have the whole of today to wait & won’t know if I’m in the final until 08:00 tomorrow.

Also, ordered a LOT of socks from the sock shop on amazon smile. All Lulu Guinness & rather snazzy especially, the Kooky Cat & Doll Face made from bamboo cotton: first came across socks made from that in HK in 2015 & they’re lovely, light, breathable & thinner than plain cotton; very nice in a hot, humid climate of HK in summer! Also, a new pulsar, the brand, leather strap watch: HAS to be leather as any other strap I’m allergic to!

All arrived this morning & I picked up the post as the postman’s doorbell ring woke me up in bed: think I was only just still asleep & already starting to wake anyway; only reason I heard it, otherwise, from my bedroom near the back of the house. LOVE the socks: if you know Lulu Guinness, you’ll know know her signature lips, not SO keen on, that’s on practically everything but, I LOVE the Doll Face, saved up for & got 2 handbags (1 huge one I can’t really use much now due to shoulder injury so, got a smaller messenger type that I DO use & LOVE) in that design, &, to a lesser degree, Kooky Cat! 12 pairs in total to last me, I go through a lot of socks, & 1 pair of the lovely Doll Face had a wee hole it in so, need to send back for refund. All cotton trainer socks, which come up to ankle length on me, & only the Doll Faces are ankle, which come up to mid calf on me, in the thinner bamboo cotton: THAT is the slight drawback; thinner so, easier to hole!  BUT, even more annoyingly my watch came with no plastic ring around the winder, always a bad sign, & wouldn’t work so, the battery has died before it got to me: all new watches should always have that little plastic ring to stop the battery from going dead before YOU get it; even if the watch works ok, how do you know how long the battery has been running down? A rare  for that! So, that’s to be sent back for a refund too!

They can both wait until Monday as I’m waiting for a Wilshire Farms Foods delivery from anytime in the afternoon, after 12:00 to about 18:00! Just in time as I’m more or less out of food thanks to a lot of stuff not available from asda on Wednesday! Weelll, there’s basa fillets & micro steamed veg but, that’s it!

I wish you all a Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning, first of all congratulations on HS @eggyg, 
also congratulations on Ruby anniversary Mr Mrs @eggyg enjoy your short break.

Should be under the knife this morning but not well enough to go in, 4.9
on the Richter scale, need to get out everyone shopping for me masks at the ready
not sure how far can walk? give it a go on blue lefty. 

Congratulations on HS @SB2015.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning, folks

Bit late reporting, been busy around the forum. Woke up on 5.1, close but no cigar. The exertions of getting out of bed has poked that up to 6.1, but at least I’ve got the evening Levemir right, with a nice straight line overnight.

Yesterday was a bad day after the exertions of the midweek CT scan, but back to normal today. Or, as normal as I ever get, which is pretty low bar by any standard. (I say that because there are DWP spies everywhere.) My mobilty scooter is now fully operational with new heavy duty batteries - that gives me around a thirty mile range. Or more like 25 at the speeds I travel. All it has to do is stop raining.

I’m not going anywhere today, though. First day of a new test match, so I mustn’t linger distracting you from that. It’ll be the World Snooker Championship soon, so another couple of weeks of heart quickening sport ahead.

Congrats on the Ruby wedding, @eggyg. It’s our wedding anniversary next Thursday. Nowt special, got married in 1977. 44 years of the toothpaste tube being squeezed in the middle. Our marriage was saved by the invention of the toothpaste pump.

Have a good day everyone, don’t accept sweets from strangers. Or anyone, come to think. You’re diabetic


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning, folks
> 
> Bit late reporting, been busy around the forum. Woke up on 5.1, close but no cigar. The exertions of getting out of bed has poked that up to 6.1, but at least I’ve got the evening Levemir right, with a nice straight line overnight.
> 
> Yesterday was a bad day after the exertions of the midweek CT scan, but back to normal today. Or, as normal as I ever get, which is pretty low bar by any standard. (I say that because there are DWP spies everywhere.) My mobilty scooter is now fully operational with new heavy duty batteries - that gives me around a thirty mile range. Or more like 25 at the speeds I travel. All it has to do is stop raining.
> 
> I’m not going anywhere today, though. First day of a new test match, so I mustn’t linger distracting you from that. It’ll be the World Snooker Championship soon, so another couple of weeks of heart quickening sport ahead.
> 
> Congrats on the Ruby wedding, @eggyg. It’s our wedding anniversary next Thursday. Nowt special, got married in 1977. 44 years of the toothpaste tube being squeezed in the middle. Our marriage was saved by the invention of the toothpaste pump.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, don’t accept sweets from strangers. Or anyone, come to think. You’re diabetic


Thanks Mike, your maths isn’t as good as you think. Wedding 1977 = 43 years! Tut tut!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Thanks Mike, your maths isn’t as good as you think. Wedding 1977 = 43 years! Tut tut!


Perhaps they lived in sin for a year first...


----------



## Michael12421

I read so much, in my youth, about people living in Sin and wanted to try it but I couldn't find it on the map!


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Perhaps they lived in sin for a year first...


2 years, actually. Plus another 2 years of opportunic togetherness.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> 2 years, actually. Plus another 2 years of opportunic togetherness.


That was quite risqué in the 70s!


----------



## Bloden

Congratulations @eggyg and Mr eggyg - have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Baz.

well it's a 6.4 for me this morning with a weekly average of 5.5


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 2.2.  Fried fish and sauteed potatoes last night - hmm


----------



## SueEK

7.8 this morning , not a great night, back or possibly neck playing up, am very uncomfortable.Grey and drizzling here today. Plastering saga goes on, will have to contact him today, not looking forward to that. Have a good day everyone - don’t forget your masks if you are venturing out x


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning
8.9 for me 
Best Wishes


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 today and slightly lower than all those 'virtual' carbs whilst cruising!
Mrs Snowwy was very glad not to have all the post cruise washing!

Have a great day everyone,
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## brisr949

I'm a tad confused by this thread..is it just a what's your todays figure? As the title says 7 day average, so shouldn't we be posting that instead?


----------



## Kaylz

brisr949 said:


> I'm a tad confused by this thread..is it just a what's your todays figure? As the title says 7 day average, so shouldn't we be posting that instead?


I think it originally started as that but it was started long ago and its a nice place to check in with each other every morning so it changed slightly, nothing wrong with that xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a very wet Cumbria. 6.5 for me today. It’s our Ruby Wedding Anniversary so tomorrow’s figures could possibly reflect that! We aren’t going out, not ready for that, but we do have a nice meal planned and a bottle, or two, of Champagne. But first, haircuts! Hurray! I can’t wait, 21 weeks and 3 days since my last visit. I usually get my hair cut every three weeks so I’ve missed seven haircuts! Mr Eggy has missed ten! He is looking a lot like Peter Stringfellow at the moment!  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I didn't sleep right through, was awake a couple of times due to nightmares and then at 4 and 5 when Bubbles was acting up but I didn't have to get up throughout the night so hopefully that's me on the road to recovery!

Miserable day here, dull and VERY wet and mum has to go to Lidl this morning, needless to say she isn't looking forward to it!

5.0 for me so an improvement there too, hopefully it stays in range without rising through the day like it has the last 2 days!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## brisr949

Kaylz said:


> I think it originally started as that but it was started long ago and its a nice place to check in with each other every morning so it changed slightly, nothing wrong with that xx


Can't quite remember saying there was anything wrong with it but thanks for the answer anyway.


----------



## Bloden

Oh yeah @brisr949, good point, hahaha.   I never post my average, don’t even know what it is.

Morning all from the soggy south west. 4.9 on the finger for me.

Well, I was in hozzie yesterday for a teensy op and I’ve got to say, I’ve never had such a relaxing stressful experience - the staff were brilliant. Chatty, kind, attentive, funny...I’m clapping on the inside.

Another great average @Baz. brisr949’ll approve!


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.6 today and 7 day average 7.3, must do better but since reducing meds BS has been rising


----------



## Bloden

Hahaha @eggyg. If hubby looks like Stringfellow, are you sporting the busty blonde bimbette look to complete the look? Have a fabulous day the pair of you.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Hahaha @eggyg. If hubby looks like Stringfellow, are you sporting the busty blonde bimbette look to complete the look? Have a fabulous day the pair of you.


Definitely!    I think it’s more silver than blonde! Oh ok, it’s grey!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning and a cat covered in cinnamon swirl shake powder because the sachet I picked up wasn’t properly sealed and it went everywhere! Specifically it went everywhere over the cat, who does seem to be enjoying it immensely!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.3 for me. Tweaking time again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stephknits

4.5 this morning.  Grey and dull here too, but warm.  Am off next week all the way to Norfolk to celebrate my mum's 80th and am going to spend the weekend trying to fix all the stained glass panels l have made to their frame.  I have no real idea how (or if,) I'm going to achieve this, but hopefully it will all become clear.  
Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, scraping along the bottom all night, never actually in the red.
Happy Ruby Wedding, @eggyg, and enjoy your hair day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me this morning.  
No need for me to visit the barber/hairdresser. 
A quick run over the old bonce with the Philips set at No.1 every few days does me. 

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## freesia

5.3 for me today.
@eggyg Happy Anniversary, enjoy your day

4 days until my haircut. Was due one a week before lockdown so its been since the end of January when i last had a haircut!! Can't wait, people are commenting how grey and long it is. Not a good look


----------



## SueEK

Sorry @eggyg forgot to wish you and Mr Eggyg a very happy Ruby Wedding Anniversary. Hope you both have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg I too wish you both  a very happy day.


----------



## Snowwy

Not wanting to miss the party, my 7 day average is 5.9, 30 days is 5.8 and 90 days is also 5.8 according to Dario...


----------



## SB2015

Good point @brisr949. You have reminded me to see where that bit is on my Libre data as I have just switched to using LibreView.  Thank you.

7.5 this morning but consistent overnight.
Just started monitoring BP in preparation for my D review.  112/63.  Happy with that.

@eggyg have a fabulous day, whatever the weather.


----------



## Amigo

The glucose spike frustratingly continues for me so a nasty 8 this morning. The quest for relative normality continues. 

Had a call from the GP surgery yesterday to say I needed to repeat a test but sneakily, they’d shoved in he Hba1c test when I went in for 6 vials full of blood let the other day. Not surprisingly it had hiked to *45 (6.3)* from the 38 last year.
I should be relieved in view of recent numbers. 5 months shielding has done me no favours in terms of my general health and my lipids are now high (the statin conversation will no doubt be given again at next review).

Raining here but hope everyone who is celebrating @eggyg and anyone venturing out today enjoys themselves


----------



## Bexlee

Happy anniversary @eggyg have a great day.

5.3 for me today after a rough couple of days and loads of jelly babies. No idea why but I’ve be in the 2’s 3’s and 4’s nearly all week.

Have a good day all


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 4.7 this morning, according to the Libre a leisurely straight line gradient overnight. Fair enough.

I went down into the village yesterday for the first time in four months. Very quiet, and everyone was dutifully bemasked in the shops, so stocked up on essentials in Spar. I did also nip into the pharmacy to pick up a Creon prescription - I did get a prescription for all my other stuff last week, so I just thought it was a delay because they didn't have any in stock.

Well, it wasn't that. They just hadn't sent that bit of the prescription through. So I had to go into the surgery next door, where they apologised for the mistake and said it would be sent through last thing yesterday. So I phoned the pharmacy today, who said they haven't received it. Needless to say, i was a bit annoyed. Fortunately, the pharmacist on at weekends is an old mate, just keeping his eye in after retirement. So I've got to slip down there and he will bung me a few Creon to keep me going - or in this case to stop me going - for the weekend.

Anyway, all that exertion yesterday has meant that I'm a bit of a wreck this morning. So my trip to the pharmacy will be under the influence of Tramadol, so if I don't appear next week I've been arrested for driving a mobility scooter under the influence of drugs or alcohol. Mind you, I'm still on the reserve list of magistrates, so a nod and a wink in the right places should sort that. I should just have enough time during  the Test Match lunch break to get there and back.

Have a good day, folks. I will once I'm sentient again


----------



## rebrascora

Whilst I have been reading the posts during the past week or so, I haven't posted my own readings, mostly because they have been all over the place and I have been frustrated with them.... but in the spirit of returning to the original theme of this thread as mentioned by Adam (@brisr949)... here goes:-

Sun 19th 6.5
Mon 20th 6.1
Tue 21st  4.6
Wed 22nd 4.3
Thu 23rd 8.6
Fri 24th  3.8
Sat 25th 5.3

Average for the week is an extremely surprising and rather attractive 5.6.... nearly as good as @Baz! 
I'll certainly take that, but better daily consistency would be nice. I am 80% TIR for the past 7 days so pretty happy with that too.
Just wondering if there is an extra special "House Special" for getting a weekly average of 5.2?


----------



## rebrascora

Nearly forgot to wish @eggyg  and Mr eggyg many congratulation on a great achievement. Happy Anniversary. I hope you have a fabulous day and you feel a million dollars with your new hair do.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> Just wondering if there is an extra special "House Special" for getting a weekly average of 5.2?


That needs some thought.  A new title and blinking medal.


----------



## SB2015

Amigo said:


> I should be relieved in view of recent numbers. 5 months shielding has done me no favours in terms of my general health and my lipids are now high (the statin conversation will no doubt be given again at next review).



At the start of all this I decided not to record and review my results in the same ways as I had done before.  Things have been weird and different.  Cut yourself some slack and know that Diabetes has no memory, so tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Ditto

I don't think it's another day. Would not like to know the damage I've caused myself by pigging out all day today. D might have no memory but my body will know about it and will remember it! That is a weird saying I think. Apologies if I'm out of line, just my opinion. 

@eggyg Happy Anniversary

8.3 @ 7.26am


----------



## Michael12421

Morning.2.8


----------



## Baz.

Morning everyone ,  it's a 6.1 from me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning.  Beautiful morning after yesterday's downpour.
A 5 mile run methinks and then Zoom church...
Have a blessed day everyone 
Snowwy


----------



## SB2015

5.1 and dropping so up early for a cuppa.  The DP untreated should sort out the drop.
A chance to sit and watch the horde of sparrows we have learning how to get pole position on the feeder.

Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Woke today with two blocked ears and a 6.4 - which probably has more to do with the blocked Eustachian tubes than anything else.
Hearing is incredibly muffled and I can’t get them to pop clear. No doubt they’ll ease over the course of the day (hopefully).


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Morning.2.8


Ouch, you need those homemade beans to keep your BG up @Michael12421. Hope you’re back up in range now. 

Morning all.  3.9 here on the Libre.
Another day in paradise, avoiding the crowds and gardening until the heavens open. Enjoy your Sunday ev1.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well thought I was on the mend, seems not, was up again through the night with my tummy, really taking it out of me having not had much sleep in days etc, I feel ready to drop! 

Anyways 5.8 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
@Kaylz Hope you feel better soon
@ColinUK Ditto for me re ears, is it the weather pressure or do I wash my ears out with soap and water (I don't think the've heard anything naughty)
7.3 for me
Best Wishes everyone


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz sorry you are still feeling poorly, hope you can have a little nap this afternoon.

A better 6.6 today. Stressful day yesterday with the plasterer now refusing to return deposit. Have discovered his limited company is not listed at Companies House so to my mind any ‘contract’ is null and void. I’m sure he is a ‘fly by night’. I shan’t give up. Didn’t do much yesterday as weather was rubbish,saw our friends last night. Need to pot some plants before we go today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.6 from me this morning with my weekly average on the rise so work to be done
have a great day today everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Bright and breezy this morning

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all from sunny Cumbria, for a change, it’s not to last I’m afraid. Same as yesterday for me 6.5 which is fine after my delicious three course anniversary dinner cooked by Mr Eggy. It was delicious. But, most importantly we’ve had our hair cut, or should that be hairs as there’s two of us? Anyways Mr Eggy no longer looks like the oldest swinger in town, he’s got more of a Peaky Blinders short back and sides going on, very handsome. I’ve gone totally blonde instead of just blonde highlights and back to my usual short hair.
Busy morning, girls and the families coming for a celebration this afternoon, and we’re doing the catering! We don’t mind, we enjoy it.
Have a smashing Sunday all.


----------



## Snoopyj

eggyg said:


> Good morning all from sunny Cumbria, for a change, it’s not to last I’m afraid. Same as yesterday for me 6.5 which is fine after my delicious three course anniversary dinner cooked by Mr Eggy. It was delicious. But, most importantly we’ve had our hair cut, or should that be hairs as there’s two of us? Anyways Mr Eggy no longer looks like the oldest swinger in town, he’s got more of a Peaky Blinders short back and sides going on, very handsome. I’ve gone totally blonde instead of just blonde highlights and back to my usual short hair.
> Busy morning, girls and the families coming for a celebration this afternoon, and we’re doing the catering! We don’t mind, we enjoy it.
> Have a smashing Sunday all.View attachment 14893


Whit Whoo to both of you. Lovely photo. Enjoy your anniversary weekend and of course your hols tomorrow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me.  

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Its an 8.1 for me today


----------



## stephknits

eggyg said:


> Good morning all from sunny Cumbria, for a change, it’s not to last I’m afraid. Same as yesterday for me 6.5 which is fine after my delicious three course anniversary dinner cooked by Mr Eggy. It was delicious. But, most importantly we’ve had our hair cut, or should that be hairs as there’s two of us? Anyways Mr Eggy no longer looks like the oldest swinger in town, he’s got more of a Peaky Blinders short back and sides going on, very handsome. I’ve gone totally blonde instead of just blonde highlights and back to my usual short hair.
> Busy morning, girls and the families coming for a celebration this afternoon, and we’re doing the catering! We don’t mind, we enjoy it.
> Have a smashing Sunday all.View attachment 14893


Many congratulations and lovely hair(s)!


----------



## stephknits

5.5 this morning.  Lovely and sunny here.  Might take the youngest out skating later - the one road suitable around here was re-surfaced a couple do days ago.  Still good excuse to go into the lovely Abbey gardens in town


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Good morning all from sunny Cumbria, for a change, it’s not to last I’m afraid. Same as yesterday for me 6.5 which is fine after my delicious three course anniversary dinner cooked by Mr Eggy. It was delicious. But, most importantly we’ve had our hair cut, or should that be hairs as there’s two of us? Anyways Mr Eggy no longer looks like the oldest swinger in town, he’s got more of a Peaky Blinders short back and sides going on, very handsome. I’ve gone totally blonde instead of just blonde highlights and back to my usual short hair.
> Busy morning, girls and the families coming for a celebration this afternoon, and we’re doing the catering! We don’t mind, we enjoy it.
> Have a smashing Sunday all.View attachment 14893


Great photo, enjoy your time up there!


----------



## Kaylz

stephknits said:


> 5.5 this morning.  Lovely and sunny here.  Might take the youngest out skating later - the one road suitable around here was re-surfaced a couple do days ago.  Still good excuse to go into the lovely Abbey gardens in town


Skateboard? Rollerblades? I used to do both, don't give me roller boots though, bruised the bone in my wrist on those and the hospital said it would've been less painful to have broken it! Yes a wheel in each corner was more troublesome for me than 4 wheels in a straight line lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Great photo @eggyg, so glad you had a lovely time x


----------



## Michael12421

Today in Spain it is Grandparents Day so for all of you grandads and grandmums out there - Happy Day.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well thought I was on the mend, seems not, was up again through the night with my tummy, really taking it out of me having not had much sleep in days etc, I feel ready to drop!
> 
> Anyways 5.8 for me this morning
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Don’t forget to drink lotsa water @Kaylz. Hope you’re better asap.


----------



## Amigo

SB2015 said:


> At the start of all this I decided not to record and review my results in the same ways as I had done before.  Things have been weird and different.  Cut yourself some slack and know that Diabetes has no memory, so tomorrow is another day.



Thanks for the encouragement SB. I wish my diabetes didn’t have such a good memory. It’s stuck in the high 7’s or 8’s which are unheard of for me as waking figures 

Today is a 7.9 but I’ll press on undeterred.


----------



## Amigo

ColinUK said:


> Woke today with two blocked ears and a 6.4 - which probably has more to do with the blocked Eustachian tubes than anything else.
> Hearing is incredibly muffled and I can’t get them to pop clear. No doubt they’ll ease over the course of the day (hopefully).



I get this Colin and massage the side of my ears and down the tubes with Olbas Oil. Helps me a bit.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Good morning all from sunny Cumbria, for a change, it’s not to last I’m afraid. Same as yesterday for me 6.5 which is fine after my delicious three course anniversary dinner cooked by Mr Eggy. It was delicious. But, most importantly we’ve had our hair cut, or should that be hairs as there’s two of us? Anyways Mr Eggy no longer looks like the oldest swinger in town, he’s got more of a Peaky Blinders short back and sides going on, very handsome. I’ve gone totally blonde instead of just blonde highlights and back to my usual short hair.
> Busy morning, girls and the families coming for a celebration this afternoon, and we’re doing the catering! We don’t mind, we enjoy it.
> Have a smashing Sunday all.View attachment 14893



Lovely photo of you both and hope you have a wonderful family day! I cut my husband’s hair and never been so nervous in my life! Made a good job amazingly.


----------



## Robin

Late morning all! Was 5.4 when I woke up. Lost our internet connection last night, possibly connected with the thunderstorm we had. Anyway, there was an Openreach van parked by the green cabinet on the corner as I drove past on my way to riding this morning (and a man staring into the cabinet scratching his head) and by the time I got back the internet was up and running again.


----------



## Bexlee

4.7 for me today.

Hope everyone had a good day.

Get well soon @Kaylz and hope the ears sort themselves out @ColinUK


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 5.9 - made some more baked beans!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning without @Michael12421 baked beans   !

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   it's a 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning! 6.9 for me. It’s absolutely torrential up here, but it’s ok we’re going to Humberside, where, according to the BBC weather app, it’s also torrential rain! It’ll be reet!  (I’ve been practicing the lingo).  Had a fab day yesterday with the family, got some lovely presents and cards and lots of laughs. It almost felt “normal” except for the lack of hugs. 
Brekkie now and finish packing, food all in the cool box, no restaurants or shops, hopefully, will be entered this holiday. That sounds weird and goes right against the grain. Lots of walking and birdwatching will be done. I have it on good authority that the puffins are still at Bempton Cliffs, so fingers crossed they don’t decide to fly off before tomorrow! Have a Happy Monday everyone and I’ll try and keep in touch, do they have Wi-fi in the wilds of the Humber Estuary?


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning! 6.9 for me. It’s absolutely torrential up here, but it’s ok we’re going to Humberside, where, according to the BBC weather app, it’s also torrential rain! It’ll be reet!  (I’ve been practicing the lingo).  Had a fab day yesterday with the family, got some lovely presents and cards and lots of laughs. It almost felt “normal” except for the lack of hugs.
> Brekkie now and finish packing, food all in the cool box, no restaurants or shops, hopefully, will be entered this holiday. That sounds weird and goes right against the grain. Lots of walking and birdwatching will be done. I have it on good authority that the puffins are still at Bempton Cliffs, so fingers crossed they don’t decide to fly off before tomorrow! Have a Happy Monday everyone and I’ll try and keep in touch, do they have Wi-fi in the wilds of the Humber Estuary?


Happy holidays xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Morning - 5.9 - made some more baked beans!


So, it looks like you need a slow release carb with your evening meal to make it through the night ¡sin bajones! (without hypos).   Result! 

Morning all. 5.6 here.

Rain, boo hoo. Oh well, I’m off to see my mum today - she’s a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well spent Thursday and Friday higher than I like because of being unwell, had a not too bad a day level wise Saturday and although tummy struck again through Saturday night into Sunday I decided to change my bed yesterday morning and spent the day on the lower side and topping up with glucose chews, I must remember I can no longer spontaneously do these sorts of things and they have to be carefully planned!

Anyways its a 5.5 for me on a dull, wet miserable day so my bedding wont be getting washed just yet   

Have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Looks pretty damp outside. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Rain here too, I usually do the supermarket run at 8am before it gets busy, expect it’ll be deserted this morning!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 from rainy Staffordshire. Have a good day, whatever you plan on doing. 
@Kaylz  get well soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today  Raining here also!


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 5.3 for me and it’s pouring. Blame me for the rain, the grass was due to finally get a haircut today.

I guess the garden is too attached to its new wild Lockdown look.


----------



## stephknits

4.8 and raining in sunny Suffolk.  We are off to the wilds of Norfolk tomorrow so will be getting a few things together.  The excitement of packing for type 1s - hurrah.  Have a lovely day all.


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  Sat in the 5.5 step with @Anitram and @Kaylz.  

Glad things have settled Kaylz and levels are back down.
I hope the ears are clearing @ColinUK 

Love the photo @eggy and glad you had such a good time.
Enjoy your holiday, even without the restaurant trips.

Avoiding the downpours and delaying our usual day out until Thursday.
Up in the attic today to make a Ruby Wedding book for a friend today.  (I will send you a photo eggy)
I need to complete my bit so OH can make a slip cover in Ash to complete the project.

Enjoy yourselves in spite of the weather.


----------



## Gruers

It’s 7.9 from me today


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.1 for me. Rain with the threat of thunder for us in Peak District.
OH's eye op on 12th August, he can't garden for a month afterwards so was hoping to get all jobs done before, but  hey ho, they are saying a nice weekend ahead.
@eggyg Enjoy, but I know you will, had a caravan near Bempton, Lovely memories.
@Kaylz Hope that means your feeling better
@Michael12421 Well done Baked Beans
Best Wishes


----------



## HenryBennett

Now that I know what this thread is about I’m joining in. (Seeing over 3,000 pages put me off even clicking on the thread, and the title didn’t especially engage me).

However, a question. I wake up at 05:50 but come down at 08:00 to cook breakfast. When should I be doing the finger prick?

Anyway, 08:00 this morning I was 5.9.


----------



## HenryBennett

BTW, peeing down here in Northern Ireland.

Anyone else following the Test at Old Trafford? I reckon today will be washed out.


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> Now that I know what this thread is about I’m joining in. (Seeing over 3,000 pages put me off even clicking on the thread, and the title didn’t especially engage me).
> 
> However, a question. I wake up at 05:50 but come down at 08:00 to cook breakfast. When should I be doing the finger prick?
> 
> Anyway, 08:00 this morning I was 5.9.


No rules on here Henry.  Just a place to check in and people watch out for each other.
Glad that you are happy to join in.

More generally people often find that their levels will rise when they get up. The liver will dump some glucose to help the body get going.  If you are tracking your levels it is probably best to be consistent.  Many people find it useful to monitor their levels before and again 2 hours after their meals.


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> However, a question. I wake up at 05:50 but come down at 08:00 to cook breakfast. When should I be doing the finger prick?


Ideally when you wake up, if you have enough strips to do so you could try when you wake up and then when you actually get up and you may see an increase from waking to walking etc xx


----------



## Kaylz

Snoopyj said:


> @Kaylz Hope that means your feeling better


Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Glad things have settled Kaylz and levels are back down.


Thanks hun, I wasn't extortionately high or anything, just higher than my recent norm xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> Ideally when you wake up, if you have enough strips to do so you could try when you wake up and then when you actually get up and you may see an increase from waking to walking etc xx



Thanks, it occurred to me writing it down that it‘s a long time between waking and going downstairs, so that helps. Before going downstairs there’s s***, shave, shower, shampoo & shine too.

I’ll look back over my numbers as occasionally if I go down for a glass of water at around 06:00 I’ll take a reading.

My wife is “working” from home and when she goes back to the office I’ll be going downstairs at 07:00.


----------



## HenryBennett

I have taken quite a few readings at around 06:00 and also 07:00, as well as 08:00. There’s not a lot of variation. All but two readings in the 5’s - one was 4.9 and the other 6.4.


----------



## Kaylz

@HenryBennett I have to admit I only finger prick when I wake up at 5:50 if I scan my sensor and it says I'm low if not it's another hour until I test when I'm about to have breakfast xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. I'm late reporting in. But I wanted to get outside quick for my exercise before the heavens opened again.  
So I'm pleased to say that my waking reading was 5.2.  
Stay safe and well everybody (and dry if you can).

Dez


----------



## Amigo

A 7.1 which is the lowest morning level I’ve had for some weeks. Difference is a more restful night sleep and heavy duty anti inflammatories.
Need to keep on until I’m back to ‘normal’ for me.

Happy Monday (is that a contradiction in terms?)


----------



## Madeline

Days have no meaning here any more tbh.


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 today.....woke to a pneumatic drill at 7.50am - it says on the gates to building site ‘considerate builders’........my rear end you are!

Flamborough Head and Bempton cliffs is where I grew up @eggyg. Lovely and peaceful haven’t been in a few years. Watch for the tide if you head for the beach in Flamborough....and a little bit of a steep climb back up!


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Does vary but this morning was 5.4 on my libre and by the time I’d got downstairs and fed the cats it had climbed to 7.3


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Morning all. I'm late reporting in. But I wanted to get outside quick for my exercise before the heavens opened again.
> So I'm pleased to say that my waking reading was 5.2.
> Stay safe and well everybody (and dry if you can).
> 
> Dez


Congrats on the HS Dez


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me today and 6.7 yesterday so maybe I am getting my wish of more consistency. Had a fabulous flatfish overnight too last nigh,t which very rarely happens for me. 

@Michael12421 So pleased you got a better reading this morning. I was getting worried with those 2s. @Bloden makes a great point.... slow release carbs on an evening sounds like it may well be the solution or at least something to experiment with. Lots of beans and lentils and wholemeal pasta etc.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats again Dez. Good to see you are back on form after a bit of a dry spell!

@Amigo Hope today's reading is the herald of better times.

@HenryBennett Hope you didn't wade through all those posts before jumping in! 
Some people find their BG starts to rise with the sun, as in a proper "Dawn Phenomenon" and others find it doesn't kick in until they get out of bed and get going and some lucky people don't experience DP at all! Most of us like to get (and post) the best reading we can so we tend to test on waking because it is likely to go upwards from there. I need to inject insulin to counteract DP as soon as I wake up so it is always that waking reading that I post here, before I inject.

@eggyg and @stephknits Hope you both have enjoyable trips away.


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 So pleased you got a better reading this morning. I was getting worried with those 2s. @Bloden makes a great point.... slow release carbs on an evening sounds like it may well be the solution or at least something to experiment with. Lots of beans and lentils and wholemeal pasta etc.

Thank you.  I eat beans, bread, rice, potatoes, pasta every day, but not all at the same time!  Don't eat wholemeal pasta as it tastes like the box it came in.


----------



## Ditto

Tippling down and blustery with it here in Sale, so no doubt OT soggy too. 

19.1 @7.43am on left hand / 8.6 @ 7.44am right hand. Can never get any blood out and when I do it's squeezed and a pinprick, so I don't get a correct reading I don't think.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 Really surprised you say that about the wholemeal pasta. I have eaten it for years and always enjoyed it, but then I always have lots of tasty sauce with it. Bread and potatoes and rice tend to break down pretty quickly but the egg and fibre in wholemeal pasta tends to slow it down.... Pizza might work well for you with extra cheese on it to slow it down and I believe Basmati rice is slower to digest than ordinary rice or maybe develop a habit of having a small bowl of porridge before bed.


----------



## Michael12421

I mostly eat Basmati rice as I do adore curries.  I don't eat brown rice. If I do risotto or paella then I use Arborio, Pizza is a once or twice a year thing but I do eat an awful lot of cheese but mostly in sauces or sprinkled over pasta. I eat every kind of cheese under the sun in one form or another. Porridge before bed? I am in bed 2 hours or less after dinner - no room for porridge.


----------



## Madeline

Basmati is definitely the best for me. I made the basic error of using sticky rice the other week, and also forgot to rinse it; sent my BG soaring. Bad stuff, sticky rice. V bad stuff.


----------



## Ian Brown

Tumble said:


> A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.


Chinese does the same to me, I save it for the odd occasion these days. Im in the process of seeing which carbs are bad for me by doing before and 2hr after blood tests. I've not tried rice or noodles yet.

Best of luck, and I hope you dont have to give up the Chinese habit.


----------



## Michael12421

I hope so too.  It's all trial end error I suppose.  The more you try the more you will get better at bolussing (is that a word?) and be able to enjoy the deliciousness of Chinese food. I presume that you purchased the food ready made which makes it more difficult to count the carbs. Good luck.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Hope you didn't wade through all those posts before jumping in!



Just the last couple of pages <wipes brow>


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ian Brown said:


> Chinese does the same to me, I save it for the odd occasion these days. Im in the process of seeing which carbs are bad for me by doing before and 2hr after blood tests. I've not tried rice or noodles yet.
> 
> Best of luck, and I hope you dont have to give up the Chinese habit.


Ummm - Tumble's post was in 2011, and she was last seen here in 2012 .........


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 for me today, an interesting day on the forum yesterday and some 'new' faces!
Looks dry enough for a run in a couple of hours, been learning the finer points of Zoom as I may have to do some hosting at the church sometime...
Also trying to decide whether to return to my art classes in September,  you do have to be 'in the zone' to get the best out of them...

Have a blessed day,
Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.7 this morning from me. Even after treating myself to pitta last night - albeit with tuna mixed with a cream cheese, sour cream and chive concoction.

Eustachian tube still blocked but I’m confident it’ll clear without medical intervention.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 6.7 and not a baked bean in sight.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me. 

It's not raining. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.9 today, no idea where that came from - monkey nuts? I wouldn’t have thought so!!
Rang the citizens advice yesterday as plasterer didn’t give our deposit back in time allowed. They have referred to Trading Standards, told to contact the app where I got his name from, rang Companies House who confirmed no such company and contacted Action Fraud. It appears I won’t get my money back but he will pay for it in the long run, I could do without this but want to stop him from doing this to other people.
Off to work shortly. Have a good day all.
Better numbers @Michael12421 . 
Welcome to our new members on here x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A naughty, curry, rice and naan induced 7.3. Oops! Ah well I’m on holiday, I’ve cancelled my diabetes for a few days. Don’t try this at home children, it’s not big and it’s not clever!   It’s bright here in Sunk Island, very windy though, that could be the curry! Going off to see the puffins today, touch wood they’re still there. Will wrap up even though forecast is sunny and 19 degrees, winds of 40mph are expected! Have a good day.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  looks like I'm late on this morning  But i bring to the group a 5.2 reading


----------



## Gruers

A sad 8.5 have a great day everyone, it’ll be a nice day


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  looks like I'm late on this morning  But i bring to the group a 5.2 reading


Woohoo @Baz. Get in there!


----------



## HenryBennett

Bonjour tout le monde, I slept in a bit this morning which is unusual for me.

Reading at 06:20 was 5.6.

Hayfever, and sneezing already.

Here’s hoping the weather clears in Manchester and that England can finish the job.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Whoop Whoop @Baz
7.6 for me this morning
Best Wishes


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.6 here, oops! Tried a half unit reduction AND a piece of cheese before bed, because i’ve been dropping into the red around 4am recently. Looks like one OR the other would have been enough, I got a flat line, anyway.
Off to meet a friend in a NT garden in High Wycombe today,  I normally meet her in John Lewis, but they haven’t opened their coffee shops yet. At least we can get a takeaway coffee from the NT tearoom and drink it in the picnic area. First time we’ve actually met since Feb, though we have been facetiming.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Er, that's it for now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

3.3 for me at 5:50, no earthly idea why/how as was 8.8 at bedtime! Slow absorber bolus for tea maybe? Anyways 2 glucose chews provided me with a 5.3 an hour later before breakfast, hopefully things will stay settled! Already got the sore head after effects though   

Our bin day too, general waste this week though, they are up on the main street just after 7 every week yet not down here until after 1 in the afternoon, doesn't make much sense as the main street is where our street actually starts!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.8 on the sensor 4.2 finger prick. Just about to gave breakfast with a 5.1. Have a good day folks!


----------



## Schrodinger

Really should join in this more.... however 8.8 on the scoreboard for a start of the day


----------



## Madeline

4.9 and eggs on toast for breakfast. Cleaner back for the first time today, looking forward to a sparkly house (not lazy, wheezy and a dust mite allergy).


----------



## SueEK

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  looks like I'm late on this morning  But i bring to the group a 5.2 reading


Congrats on your HS Baz. Great start to the day x


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning which I am very happy with.
Had some lamb bolognaise last night whivh my brother in law had made me. Didn't bolus as it was that time of day when my Levemir causes a bit of a dip and didn't have any carbs with it but it took me up to 13 for some reason. I am guessing the passata and onions in it hit my blood stream initially as my BG went upwards pretty quickly and then the protein from the meat kept me there but it wasn't a massive portion. It took 2 x 2 unit corrections to bring me down so I am delighted with my morning reading after that chaos.

Woohoo! @Baz Congrats on your HS


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Congrats Baz. 

You lucky burger Madeline having a cleaner! I'm getting one of them when I win the UK Lotto. 

9.7 @ 8.02am agh I'm so sorry now that I refused the bariatric. I'd have it done now if given the chance but have left it too late, no point. I'm a stupid burger!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 8.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today - new sensor reading low, which is annoying, cue lots of hypos that aren't really hypos


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 again today...
Grandparent duties today, I think we are making mud pies in the garden ...yum!
In other news, I have been thinking about our many contributors to this forum and how easy it is to beat ourselves up when it all goes 'pear-shaped' with DB.
So I leave you with a thought from a wonderful book written by Charlie Mackesy - 'The boy, the mole, the fox and the horse' you can buy it in most bookshops or online and follow him on twitter @charliemackesy.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Baz. yesterday for the House Special.  

5.0 for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Nice thought @Snowwy one we should strive to follow. I am also on nana duties today when I finish work. Mine will probably involve learning about Minecraft so think a long trip to the park will be in order.
6.8 today on a nice bright morning.
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

My turn to have an extraordinary outlier of a reading this morning with a whopping (for me anyway) 7.8

Eustachian tube still blocked and that half of my face now complete with painful sinuses and slight swelling but I feel like it’s easing so hopefully it’s peaked and is clearing.

Other than that, went for a mid length walk yesterday (8 miles all in all) on a mission to find an 32cm planter so toured some local, and not so local, shops. Found nothing.

Lawyer conference call later in the afternoon where we decided on a slight amendment to strategy and then relaxed with an Agent Carter binge on Disney+

I’m a fan of the marvel films so decided to watch them and the TV series all in chronological order - as I’m on Agent Carter I’ve got a long way to go!

Main task today is to get on the phone to BT and serve them notice I’m off. Their email informing me I’m being put on a “better” package which includes things I never use and services I don’t want means I’m off. And a quick glance at uswitch suggests I can halve my Internet bill by going. So I’m off.

I’m also going to plan a holiday (although I think planning is as far as it’ll go). Quite tempted to research something tranquil like walking in the alps maybe, or even heading off to the vestigial remains of the primordial forest in Poland perhaps. Whatever, it’s likely to really freak out my ancient laptop which takes 15 minutes from powering up to being able to actually do anything vaguely useable!

Ooh! Don’t know if I mentioned this ever before but I used to be an actor. A real professional one who made his living from it, but grew bored of auditions and rehearsals etc so quit... yesterday I received an email out of the blue from a director saying that my name has come up in conversation and that he has a script he’d like me to read. I read it. It’s decent. The role he’s keen on me for is interesting. I said we should talk.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   Well it's a 4.7 from me today which is the same as I went to bed with


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 at 06:00

Well done to England!


----------



## Gruers

8.3 from me today and still rising, I’m hoping for an improvement today
golf today followed by wife’s birthday celebrations


----------



## ColinUK

And further to my earlier post I’ve just booked tickets for the Wallace Collection (later today), the National Gallery (because I miss losing myself in my favourite paintings) and the Imperial War Museum (specifically to see the Ai WeiWei installation). 
Art and culture makes me happy and with a mask there’s zero reason to not embrace it again I feel.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> And further to my earlier post I’ve just booked tickets for the Wallace Collection (later today), the National Gallery (because I miss losing myself in my favourite paintings) and the Imperial War Museum (specifically to see the Ai WeiWei installation).
> Art and culture makes me happy and with a mask there’s zero reason to not embrace it again I feel.


Sounds lovely. Anything we might have seen you in, were you on stage or on screen? Go on - share with us x


----------



## ColinUK

@SueEK I mainly did stage stuff, some plays for Sky Arts, a few bits and bobs for Japanese TV (which was so peculiar because they were dubbing is into Japanese and couldn’t care less what we actually said in English ever) and some film. 
Smallest thing was a four hander set in a lift. We actually played in a lift with the audience joining us between floors 
Largest audience for theatre is either the Lowry or somewhere in the UAE on a tour of Macbeth with an audience of about 1500 - 2000 a time. 
Smallest was at a fringe venue in Hoxton. Cast of 9, five band members - audience capacity 250 but this night an audience of one. He left halfway through the first act 
Biggest production I’ve ever been on was Skyfall. Honestly never seen anything like that scale before or after.


----------



## ColinUK

Ooh and one thing I’m actually really rather proud off was that I was the face of Just Eat on Wednesdays - and anyone who knows me is amazed that I could pull off looking like a builder Darling!

The food (Thai chilli chicken salad) was freshly cooked by chefs working in the studio and smelt delicious. It was replaced roughly every five minutes with a fresh batch but half the box was full of polystyrene blocks, the food was glued to the fork and the whole lot sprayed with glycerine to give it that “just cooked” look


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me 

Feeling groggy this morning due to post meal hypo and subsequent rebound. Ah well such is life.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Its a 9.6 from me this morning, probably due to a bit more protein from last nights tea giving me the overnight spike. Oh well, it tasted nice. On the plus side ITS HAIRCUT DAY!!! I shall feel like a new person with no more grey and no straggly ends. Can't wait . @Snowwy  thats a lovely quote and one i shall be looking at and thinking about often. Have a good day everyone, weather supposed to be nice over the next 3 days


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Fancying a change for breakfast some day so on the hunt online for some cacao nibs, thinking about making some peanut butter and cacao nib granola, plenty oats in the house so may as well give it a go! Lol

Anyways its a 6.8 for me today, was 8.8 at bedtime again but had a biscuit as wasn't risking what had happened that morning again!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 or 6.3 here, depending on whether you take the 6.30 or 7.30 am reading. When I got my hospital report, following my telephone consultation, the doctor had suggested I reduce basal by a half unit so that I didn’t have to go to bed as high as the 7s. This isn’t something we’d actually discussed during the conversation, and I could have told her it wouldn’t work, it would just result in me going higher at the other end of the night. But I thought I'd better give it a try and produce the figures to prove it.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Fancying a change for breakfast some day so on the hunt online for some cacao nibs, thinking about making some peanut butter and cacao nib granola, plenty oats


Yum, that sounds lovely. Let us know how it tastes. I bought these cacao nibs from amazon, they're nice. They do do smaller bags.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Yum, that sounds lovely. Let us know how it tastes. I bought these cacao nibs from amazon, they're nice. They do do smaller bags.View attachment 14920View attachment 14920


I will but dont know when I'll get it made as I'll need coconut oil and some maple syrup or honey, dont keep either in the house lol, thanks I'll have a look for those later!  xx


----------



## ColinUK

Just took BG again and.... after a coffee and a morning shake it’s 5.3 so the previous one must be dawn effect. Unless the cat was feeding me croissant overnight.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> I will but dont know when I'll get it made as I'll need coconut oil and some maple syrup or honey, dont keep either in the house lol, thanks I'll have a look for those later!  xx


Kaylz, try Holland & Barrett online. They sell all of those and you might be lucky with their regular buy 1 get 1 for 1p promotions.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Kaylz, try Holland & Barrett online. They sell all of those and you might be lucky with their regular buy 1 get 1 for 1p promotions.
> 
> Dez


I will, I downloaded the app the other day as I was looking at almond milk on there too, thanks! Xx


----------



## eggyg

I’m here! 6.7. Lazy Eggy today. 9.30am! I must have needed it. Had a fab day yesterday, out the cottage for 12 hours. Puffins on Bempton Cliffs ( see pics on bird post in Off the Subject). Seals at Flamborough Head and turnstones at Bridlington. We walked for miles, got wind burn, sunny and dry but eeh by gum it’s windy on this east coast of Yorkshire. Three layers on and it still was cutting through us! Having a day walking the locale today after a lazy morning. We’re just a couple of mile from the Humber estuary so we’ll go there today to get wind battered! Have a great day all.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Ooh and one thing I’m actually really rather proud off was that I was the face of Just Eat on Wednesdays - and anyone who knows me is amazed that I could pull off looking like a builder Darling!
> View attachment 14919
> The food (Thai chilli chicken salad) was freshly cooked by chefs working in the studio and smelt delicious. It was replaced roughly every five minutes with a fresh batch but half the box was full of polystyrene blocks, the food was glued to the fork and the whole lot sprayed with glycerine to give it that “just cooked” look


That’s hysterical, doesn’t sound very tasty haha. Well done on your achievements, some more successful than others it seems and Skyfall - well what can one say darling!!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Ooh and one thing I’m actually really rather proud off was that I was the face of Just Eat on Wednesdays - and anyone who knows me is amazed that I could pull off looking like a builder Darling!
> View attachment 14919
> The food (Thai chilli chicken salad) was freshly cooked by chefs working in the studio and smelt delicious. It was replaced roughly every five minutes with a fresh batch but half the box was full of polystyrene blocks, the food was glued to the fork and the whole lot sprayed with glycerine to give it that “just cooked” look


Looking very butch there Colin.


----------



## Michael12421

The gentleman next door just gave me a watermelon, the size and weight of of a bowling ball.  Just Googled for information and am informed that I really should not partake of it.  What a pity.


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> I always wondered how they make food look like it's just been cooked......


Glue and glycerine sprays usually although there are some other tricks of the trade for things like cake (usually frozen) and ice cream (often mash potato that’s whipped and coloured as per requirements). 
Just remembered I did a rice crispie squares ad and we had a huge pile of squares to use for about a ten second segment. Probably got through 40 or so of them. And some were polystyrene squares covered in the rice crispies and then spray painted. They were so sticky it was ridiculous.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Looking very butch there Colin.


Oh darling you have no idea how much I camped it up that day!


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.6 for me this morning which rapidly went up to 9.6 before I got insulin into me. 
Had a low carb dinner last night of roast chicken thighs with sautéed garlic and Swiss chard... still trying to find the best recipes to use my chard and no real carbs. I was 6.1 before eating so didn't bolus anything but had to do 2x 1.5 unit corrections afterwards  and still stayed high 8-10 all night. 
Decided to get tough with it this morning and shot myself 6 units (I very rarely use more than 4 units at a time)  3 for breakfast, 2 for DP and a correction unit. Had to wait the best part of 2.5 hours for it to come down before I could eat my porridge. Then I have had to have a couple of small fruit top ups...a couple of spoons of rhubarb stewed with sugar and half a windfall apricot to keep me in range. I am guessing my morning walk/jog along to the docs to pick up medication straight after my very late breakfast has helped to keep me low since then.... I actually ended up going out with my bowl of porridge and eating it on the hoof otherwise the pharmacy would have been closed by the time I got there..... got a few odd looks with me walking along the old railway line walkway with my bowl and spoon!

@ColinUK Getting an opportunity like that in these difficult times for actors suggest that you are well thought of. I hope you are successful. You have lead rather a colourful life so far!

@Michael12421. Don't you dare waste that watermelon! Just have a slice every now and then and keep the rest in the fridge or if you want to eat more of it at one go, then jab yourself some insulin for it. No reason why you should not have it, just don't go silly and make sure to pre bolus for it if you are having more than a slice here and there so the insulin has a chance to get into your system before the glucose from the watermelon.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I always wondered how they make food look like it's just been cooked......


Seems they make it inedible in order to make it look edible. Shurely shome mishtake


----------



## Michael12421

Well, this is half of it, I will try a small slice after my dinner.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A rather suspicious 4.0 for me this morning  Suspect sensor, reading around 2-3 mmol/l below blood


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 3.9


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  it's a 5.3 from me today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 just now.

My sister in law came round. I poured a 250ml glass of wine with my steak & salad and only finished it at around 22:30 and then came to bed.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 for me today. 
Well this morning is my first HbA1c blood test since diagnosis last December...
I am hoping and praying that my averages have reduced below 51.
I guess I shall know in a couple of days! Mask ready!
In other news, I thought I would share a couple of images of my 'faux' stained glass window panels in our summerhouse that I did for Mrs Snowwy.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Well this morning is my first HbA1c blood test since diagnosis last December...
> I am hoping and praying that my averages have reduced below 51.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## SueEK

6.3 today. Youngest grandsons 7th birthday today, lovely sunny morning so the bbq can go ahead just with the immediate family and one of his friends in the garden, he’s so excited bless him. Sadly my other grandchildren are on holiday at centreparcs so won’t be there. They are having a brilliant time though. Off to Sainsbury’s in a minute. Can’t get the dog out at the moment, she’s been struggling to leave the house for a while which is sad but we can’t force her, such a shame for both of us but she will come to the bbq and will enjoy that, she’s harder than having children 
Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## SueEK

@Snowwy - you snuck them in whilst I was typing. They are lovely, well done you x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 and back to my usual early start. Yesterday was truly an anomaly. Had a nice local walk yesterday and it was a lovely sunny day and we only had to wear one layer! Westerly wind you see. Off to Spurn Point and Kilnsea Wetlands today to see, hopefully, more birds and wildlife. Our last full day today. Home tomorrow and I believe the forecast is hot everywhere, typical when we’re stuck in the car! @Snowwy good luck for a great result and nice windows, very clever.
Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning pour moi.

Yesterday was quite stressful with long conference calls with the lawyers.

Eustachian tube still blocked but it doesn’t hurt and there are moments when it’s clear. And those moments are bliss.

Weight has ticked up a little but I’ll post that factoid in the weightloss thread.

Today promises to be a delight as I’m waiting in for a courier who gives their ETA as between 09:00 and 17:00 - I might take the curtains down and clean the windows. Then again I might spend too much time on social media and watching Netflix whilst tormenting the cat.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Excellent band rehearsal last night. New songs coming along at a rate. We'll be ready for another recording session soon and there is a producer wanting to work on a track I did with another singer. All very promising.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 when I woke up, 5.3 15 minutes later, bother, I  passed an HS without stopping.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

@Michael12421 I don't know if you can access UK supermarket websites over there but it's always better to check these sorts of places for a guide on carbs rather than just google as it can in fact give quite varying and worrying results, watermelon seems to be around 7g carbs per 100g product so not all that bad especially when you eat things like baked beans and pasta anyway so have the damn watermelon! lol

Anyways, checked Holland & Barrett but they are awfy expensive and my bank balance won't allow so have decided to get Bruce to see what things he can puck up at Lidl then I will resort to online for my ingredients for granola, his mum's picking up a few things for me today too, pretty much all junk - 2 finger kit kats, cacao powder, hopefully Cadbury caramel cake bars, I feel ashamed as a diabetic to have that as a shopping list! 

6.0 for me this morning, will have to get some Tresiba and Libre sensors ordered over the weekend

Have a nice day my lovelies!
xx


----------



## Bloden

I’ve got an invaluable resource that I was given by the hospital DSN after dx - a book listing carb counts. It says 200g of watermelon = 10g carbohydrate. If you use insulin to carb ratios @Michael12421 you’ll know how much insulin to take to cover it. Mine is 1:15g, so I’d have 300g sandía (watermelon) and one unit insulin - but that’s just me, as we all know ev1’s different! Enjoy.


----------



## SB2015

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> 5.9 for me today.
> Well this morning is my first HbA1c blood test since diagnosis last December...
> I am hoping and praying that my averages have reduced below 51.
> I guess I shall know in a couple of days! Mask ready!
> In other news, I thought I would share a couple of images of my 'faux' stained glass window panels in our summerhouse that I did for Mrs Snowwy.
> Blessings Snowwy


Those are fabulous Snowwy.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Sounds like you’re having a fab time @eggyg!


----------



## Schrodinger

2.8 this morning, not a problem, soon sorted.


----------



## SB2015

4.1 this morning, and then pre-bolused for breakfast without thinking.
A very quick shower and down for breakfast.  Oops.

Off to a garden called Wild Side today.  It is only open a few days a year 
and it looks like we have a perfect day for it.

@Snowwy I hope the results are what you hope for.

Have a good day whatever you choose to do


----------



## Gruers

8.3 today still out of control


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone...and what a lovely sunny morning it is. I'm an 8.4 today. Bit disappointing as my libre said that up until Tuesday evening i was 92% in target over the last 7 days. Since Tuesday night its been up and down like a rollercoaster . Think its the shock of finally having my hair done. Anyway, have a lovely day in the sunshine whatever you are doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this am.  

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @Kaylz - I too found wildly differing results on Google. I can access UK supermarket sites but I didn't know that they provided such information. Thank you @Bloden, last night I had a small pizza and a slice of the watermelon. Woke to a 3.9 so not too bad at all.


----------



## Madeline

@Ditto my PIP comes in useful for something 

And I have the HS 5.2 this morning, whooop. Can’t actually remember what HS stands for though!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you @Kaylz - I too found wildly differing results on Google. I can access UK supermarket sites but I didn't know that they provided such information. Thank you @Bloden, last night I had a small pizza and a slice of the watermelon. Woke to a 3.9 so not too bad at all.


Ohhh yeah, that's where I learnt I could shop quicker in store! Check the info online, write my list and be in and out the shop in record time! (Bruce isn't keen on shopping so try to keep him happy lol) I still have to check in store in the likes of Lidl and Aldi but all the others show it online, they are your friend!    xx


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> @Ditto my PIP comes in useful for something
> 
> And I have the HS 5.2 this morning, whooop. Can’t actually remember what HS stands for though!


Congrats on the House Special! 
xx


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> Congrats on the House Special!
> xx


Thats it, House Special. Thank you


----------



## SueEK

Madeline said:


> @Ditto my PIP comes in useful for something
> 
> And I have the HS 5.2 this morning, whooop. Can’t actually remember what HS stands for though!


Congrats on the HS Madeline


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz  I just acessed the Tesco site and was amazed at the information provided on all of the products. Thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz  I just acessed the Tesco site and was amazed at the information provided on all of the products. Thank you.


No problem xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me today which I am quite happy about. 

I had a physically active day yesterday so dropped my bedtime Levemir by 1 unit and got a lovely straight line on my Libre again despite eating very late.. 10pm eek! High meat content sausages with the leftover sauteed Swiss chard from the night before, cauliflower and broccoli cheese and 10 parsnip chips washed down with 2 small glasses of red wine.... naughty I know, but very enjoyable. 2 units of NR kept me in range. 

@Madeline Woohoo! Congrats on your House Special! Well done!

The great North/South divide is in evidence this morning in our weather at least. Damp and overcast here this morning but brightening up a bit this afternoon and at least I won't have to water the plants.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> 4.1 this morning, and then pre-bolused for breakfast without thinking.
> A very quick shower and down for breakfast.  Oops.
> 
> Off to a garden called Wild Side today.  It is only open a few days a year
> and it looks like we have a perfect day for it.
> 
> @Snowwy I hope the results are what you hope for.
> 
> Have a good day whatever you choose to do


OMG @eggyg. I’m so jealous - Wild Side is on my bucket list. I hope it was fab!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 4.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 again today,  blood given yesterday, 'A whole armful' as Tony Hancock used to say...
We await results!
A very nice nurse but ended up a bit like a teabag as they couldn't get a vein initially, then can we have a wee sample...
Then just as I was leaving 'you haven't had a pneumonia vaccination?'
No I said but I have had pneumonia!  'Doesn't count' she said, ' book in with reception, have a nice day, oh and a telephone follow-up with the DB nurse in 2 weeks'
Lovely   
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 today. Quite stable it seems.

Weather forecast has just said a high of 34° today. No doubt south east England. Here in NI the forecast is for 19°!


----------



## Baz.

morning All,

Well total shock here with a 5.2 again,  hope everyone has the best week end possible


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> morning All,
> 
> Well total shock here with a 5.2 again,  hope everyone has the best week end possible


@Baz. Well done on your HS!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1. Leaving the cottage today to mosey on home. Going into Hull especially for Mr Eggy to take a photo of the bridge, then drive on it, it’s not the way home but when in Rome....going to be a hot one even up north today. Thank goodness for AC in cars these days. Have a great day and don’t forget the sunscreen.   
Congrats again @Baz.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.3 here...that’ll be because I haven’t had my morning walk for three days, even tho I HAVE raised my basal - amazing, the power of exercise.  

Spill the beans @eggyg - what was Wild Side like?

He-hey, nice HS @Baz.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 23.8 on my thermometer already this morning, phew going to be very hot today in Sussex. Had a lovely day at my sons yesterday and my grandson really enjoyed himself and thankfully loved his presents. 7.3 for me today following the bbq!! Have to go to work today as no secretarial cover. Cancer referrals have to be sent within 24 hours of patient being seen so will have to go in about 12 to make sure they are sent but dont have anything planned today so that’s alright.  Eventually got hold of dr yesterday about my tremor. They are going to write for advice from the neurologists so that’s good.
@Baz. yet again well done on an HS
@eggyg sounds like you’ve had a great break, so pleased for you and Mr Eggyg.
Have a good day, keep your sun lotion (and mask) to hand x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me. Lovely flat line overnight. Not bad after a chippy tea.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden I thought it was @SB2015 that mentioned Wild Side? I could be wrong though xx


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK please on a waking thread, do not start a post with - morning all, 23.8, have to say got a tad concerned until I read the next few  words that followed! lol
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce's mum managed to get my 2 finger dark kit kats and cocoa powder but no dark mint kit kats or Cadbury caramel cake bars   she says she'll keep her eyes peeled when she's shopping elsewhere so fingers crossed, I only want a little treat in the cake bars!

Anyways twas a little on the low side 3.9 for  me, 2 glucose chews got me to 5.8 before breakfast, absolutely no earthly what is  going on and sensor playing up so it's not much use as no patterns! (runs out tomorrow morning)

Hope you all have a nice day!
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Yes, @Kaylz , I did a double take until my brain registered the word ‘thermometer' in @SueEK's post! Glad it wasn't your BG, Sue! It’s going to be a scorcher here, too.


----------



## freesia

Its a 5.8 from me in sweltering Staffordshire this morning. Weather says it will feel like 35° by late morning! Going for a coffee with a friend this morning, hope we can find a shady place to sit . Whatever you are doing today, keep hydrated and be safe out there.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK please on a waking thread, do not start a post with - morning all, 23.8, have to say got a tad concerned until I read the next few  words that followed! lol
> xx


Sorry about that Kaylz, just rambling as usual. I think I’d be flat out the floor if that was my bg reading haha. Thanks for your concern though, that’s sweet xx


----------



## SB2015

Joining  @ColinUK  5.5 this morning.  I like those ones as I have a single figure target in my test kit so that I always correct with a Bolus at meals.  That is the only value which appears green when I test.  A very exciting and rare occurrence (for some people like me)

Congrats to @Baz and @Madeleine on those HS
@SueEK I am with @Kaylz and others starting with the 23.8 in your post had me worried.

@Bloden It was me that went to Wild Side.  It is the most amazing garden at Buckland Monachorum (fabulous name) which was the vision and work of one couple Mike and Ros Wiley. They started with a flat orchard and have moved earth and shale and rocks (on the edge of Dartmoor) to create canyons, banks, Lakes, ...  it is a feast of colour.  It is open for four days each month from May -July.  I had never heard of it until last week but I am so glad I went.  Ros  died last year from Cancer.  Mike is continuing their work on a new area in her memory which will become a cancer respite garden.  Have a look at their website www.wileyatwildside.com   It is well worth repeated visits, but you have missed it for this year, as today is the last today.  Their dates on the website are similar for next year.

@eggyg turn that AC up and relax.  Glad you had a good break.

Keep as cool as you can today.  It might be a bit wobbly on the levels today.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.4 for me today.
Best Wishes


----------



## Gruers

It was 8.1 this morning after 15.1 last night, it was my wife’s birthday and we had a Chinese meal with friends, although I went easy with the meal it was still far too high
Golf today and I will get the numbers down somehow ( I hope)
have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.3 here...that’ll be because I haven’t had my morning walk for three days, even tho I HAVE raised my basal - amazing, the power of exercise.
> 
> Spill the beans @eggyg - what was Wild Side like?
> 
> He-hey, nice HS @Baz.


I never went to Wild Side think it was @SB2015! I wish I had it sounds intriguing!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning.  
Stay cool, safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Well, I reckon I’ve walked on the wild side a few times in my long(ish) life. I’m happy to be a quiet “househusband” now


----------



## Schrodinger

Morning bingo call this morning 5.6.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Keep as cool as you can today. It might be a bit wobbly on the levels today.


Mine shot up already to double!!! Here we go, a day of ups and downs and drinking loads of water


----------



## Michael12421

Temperature here is now 41 and later today - 43. Won't be starting my daily reading with the temperature as it might cause some consternation.


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> Temperature here is now 41 and later today - 43. Won't be starting my daily reading with the temperature as it might cause some consternation.


Too hot for me.


----------



## Madeline

@Baz congrats on the HS!

A 6.6 for me, sort of 2/3 of the devil or something.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Temperature here is now 41 and later today - 43. Won't be starting my daily reading with the temperature as it might cause some consternation.


 from one extreme to another! lol, you'd be fine meters generally only produce number readings up to a value of 33.3 then they just read HI so we'd know if you put 40 something it wouldn't be your BG, phew! xx


----------



## Michael12421

Oh, and there is me thinking it was just saying hello.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Oh, and there is me thinking it was just saying hello.


 if only they were that friendly! xx


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Temperature here is now 41 and later today - 43. Won't be starting my daily reading with the temperature as it might cause some consternation.


I would melt.


----------



## Michael12421

I am already melting.  The face mask makes breathing even more difficult.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I am already melting.  The face mask makes breathing even more difficult.


what are mask rules over there?
xx


----------



## Michael12421

To be worn at all times, even in the campo where I walk my dog. No mask, no going into shops.  The bars are now open but I do not frequent bars, people have to take the masks off to eat and drink and I just ain't risking it, particularly as the cases are rocketing since the Spanish government under pressure from the powerful tourism industry are now letting all and sundry in. A hefty price will be paid.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> To be worn at all times, even in the campo where I walk my dog. No mask, no going into shops.  The bars are now open but I do not frequent bars, people have to take the masks off to eat and drink and I just ain't risking it, particularly as the cases are rocketing since the Spanish government under pressure from the powerful tourism industry are now letting all and sundry in. A hefty price will be paid.


It's shops and public transport at the moment in Scotland, the charity shop where my mum is are only to be allowing 3 customers in at a time, hand sanitiser used upon entering and leaving the shop and a load that I can't remember lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning.  
I actually woke up 1.5hrs earlier on 4.6 and knew it would drop further so had a couple of jelly beans and half a glass of water from the bedside cabinet and went back to sleep but Levemir continued to take me down. My fault because I increased my evening Levemir from the previous night by half a unit as I didn't get out for my walk yesterday, but I was still quite physically active. Not a huge issue waking up on 3.8 though and Libre always reads slightly lower than finger prick for me anyway. DP soon brought me back up.

It is absolutely scorching here this afternoon so I am hiding in the house with a cool drink.

Congrats to @Anitram and @Baz.... who is clearly in a role... Well done!

@eggyg So pleased you achieved your goals on holiday (must remember to check out your puffin photos on the other thread) and sounds like you had a great time. Hope you have a safe and comfortable journey home.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I never went to Wild Side think it was @SB2015! I wish I had it sounds intriguing!


D’oh!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden I thought it was @SB2015 that mentioned Wild Side? I could be wrong though xx


Panic over...thanks for the info @SB2015. I read about the garden somewhere and scribbled the name in my diary for this summer. I’ll scribble it in my diary for next summer!


----------



## YMFB

The Hospital phoned with my blood results and very pleased.

HbA1c in February was 90, July down to 56.  6th June we reduced Metformin to one 1000 mg and now other drugs to be reviewed, big improvements all round, including Cholesterol.

Just waiting for new batteries to arrive bGeorge firing up the BP machine to do a diary before meeting the practice nurse, hoping that’s better, but was 124/78 with one 10 mg Ramapril.


----------



## YMFB

Seven day waking is 7.61, and all of July is 7.9, so much better, but still room for Improvement.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.7.  I  had fried fish with sauteed potatoes and a nice slice of watermelon.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   well it's a 5.5 for me today  and that leaves me on a weekly average of 5.1 and a average for July of 5.7


----------



## HenryBennett

5.2 which is very pleasing considering we had a young friend over yesterday and I cooked a beef curry with basmati rice and washed down with a bottle of crémant.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning after some evening nibbles at a friends house.
Average for July was 5.75.
Oh and white wabbits!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

HenryBennett said:


> 5.2 which is very pleasing considering we had a young friend over yesterday and I cooked a beef curry with basmati rice and washed down with a bottle of crémant.


Congrats on HS!


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Congrats on HS!


Thanks


----------



## Baz.

HenryBennett said:


> 5.2 which is very pleasing considering we had a young friend over yesterday and I cooked a beef curry with basmati rice and washed down with a bottle of crémant.


Well done on the HS


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Oh and white wabbits!


And a pinch and a punch. How can I forget, it being the Swiss National Day.


----------



## HenryBennett

My reward for getting up and going downstairs at 06:00 is to bring a cappuccino back upstairs. It tastes sooo good.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits!White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning, and a Happy Yorkshire Day!  4.2 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

Northerner said:


> Good morning, and a Happy Yorkshire Day


Swiss National Day, since 1891!
(Half Mancunian / half Swiss)


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Morning - 2.7.  I  had fried fish with sauteed potatoes and a nice slice of watermelon.


Those sautéed potatoes aren’t your friend! Hope you’re up in range now.  

Morning from gloomy Pembrokeshire - it was lovely yesterday, but every time I sat down outside to relax, my neighbour’s gardener fired up the hedge trimmers, rrrmmmm rrrmmmmm...and they’ve got a lot of hedge. It looks much better now tho!

7.2 here.

Nice work @YMFB. Good for you!


----------



## SueEK

YMFB said:


> The Hospital phoned with my blood results and very pleased.
> 
> HbA1c in February was 90, July down to 56.  6th June we reduced Metformin to one 1000 mg and now other drugs to be reviewed, big improvements all round, including Cholesterol.
> 
> Just waiting for new batteries to arrive bGeorge firing up the BP machine to do a diary before meeting the practice nurse, hoping that’s better, but was 124/78 with one 10 mg Ramapril.


Great results,  well done


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> 5.2 which is very pleasing considering we had a young friend over yesterday and I cooked a beef curry with basmati rice and washed down with a bottle of crémant.


Congrats on the HS, great going


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

4.9 for me today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.3 today. No mention of temperatures outside to throw anyone into a panic today lol x not sure what I’m doing this weekend so I’ll just go with the flow. Have a good one whatever you are up to x


----------



## SB2015

Oooops.  12.8 this morning.  Very stubborn hypo yesterday which took four lots of JBs. Felt so tired went to bed, I had over treated ...I shall go for a better balance today.

Congrats on HS @HenryBennett 
Hope that you are back up now @Michael12421 
Well done @YMFB give yourself a big pat on the back.
We had our holiday to Sweden cancelled yesterday.  
Not a surprise and not at all disappointed with all that is happening.

Sun peeking through thick cloud and still very warm.
Looking forward to a day of this and that.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.7 for me back home in rainy Cumbria. TBF it’s only spitting! I like going away but I always like coming home too. Own bed and loo. Visited Hull yesterday, it’ll be nice when it’s finished! Construction work everywhere. All along the Humber walk, lots of paths blocked off, carparks and city apartments being built. It must be driving the locals mad. Walked 8 miles in the scorching heat and Mr Eggy got his photo of the bridge, albeit in very hazy sunshine. Now to start the washing.  Have a super Saturday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me after a rousing chorus of Ilkla moor baht 'at.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 this morning and another fine sunny morning.  
Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

Hi it’s a 7.8 this morning after a 9.8 yesterday after golf, does the heat do that? I hadn’t eaten. 
My 7 day average is 8 and 30 day 7.3
Have a nice day guys we are off to a bathroom showroom, time to get the en suite remodelled


----------



## stephknits

A 6.2 for me this morning.  Spent yesterday in London at the Royal London Hospital with Alice for a trial.  It was a bit hot. Glad not to be doing much today!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here after a bit of a lie in. What photo of the bridge, @eggyg? It seems to have completely disappeared into the mists of this thread...


----------



## YMFB

HenryBennett said:


> Swiss National Day, since 1891!
> (Half Mancunian / half Swiss)


have a photo taken from our hotel nr The Wedderhorn last September on a motorcycle holiday.

happy Swiss day


----------



## YMFB

Here’s a photo for the Yorkshire lot, taken outside a cafe in Masham May 2019, another motorcycle holiday


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here after a bit of a lie in. What photo of the bridge, @eggyg? It seems to have completely disappeared into the mists of this thread...


I did wonder what you meant then. Looked back at my post and I’d written “go this photo”. It should have said “got his photo!”Anyways just for you I present to you my photo of the Humber Bridge. Don’t get too excited now!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I did wonder what you meant then. Looked back at my post and I’d put go this photo. It should have said got his photo! Anyways just for you I present to you my photo of the Humber Bridge. Don’t get too excited now!


Aw, the curse of the Autocorrect strikes again! Lovely photo, anyway, glad you’ve shown us it.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry for the very short and abrupt posting this morning

Had an early morning call, Bruce on his sofa waiting on someone to come and pick him up to take him to the hospital for an x-ray, turns out he was blootered during the night and fell down his stairs, he thinks he's broken his wrist, attitude totally stinking as usual with me and his mum (when she picked up) after he's had a drink, do men never learn?
xx


----------



## Bloden

Ouch, hope he’s okay @Kaylz. 

 Blootered...what a great word. Sounds more polite than s***-faced!


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden I'll let you know when I know! lol

Apparently he arrived at around 9:10am and had his x-ray almost instantly but haven't heard from him since and obviously given the current situation his mum has to wait outside in the car so she has no updates for me either, looks like that'll be time off work for him though! It's not the first time he's fallen when blootered and hurt his wrist/hand, granted last time it was onto a pavement and not down a set of concrete stairs! xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry for the very short and abrupt posting this morning
> 
> Had an early morning call, Bruce on his sofa waiting on someone to come and pick him up to take him to the hospital for an x-ray, turns out he was blootered during the night and fell down his stairs, he thinks he's broken his wrist, attitude totally stinking as usual with me and his mum (when she picked up) after he's had a drink, do men never learn?
> xx


Ooh nasty, and the answer to your question is a resounding NO. X


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> do men never learn


Nope.


----------



## Madeline

Ooh ouch, silly bugger!


----------



## HenryBennett

YMFB said:


> happy Swiss day


Thanks.

Also taken on a biking holiday - Lake Neuchâtel. My mother was born in Neuchâtel.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also taken on a biking holiday - Lake Neuchâtel. My mother was born in Neuchâtel.
> 
> View attachment 14957


We visited Switzerland last year whilst touring Europe in the car. Unfortunately we could only afford two nights, we stayed in a place called Vitznau, it truly was the highlight of our 5 weeks. The views of the mountains and lakes and the ride in the mountain cog train will stay in my memories for ever. We will definitely be back but for longer than two days.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Unfortunately we could only afford two nights


Yes, it’s really expensive. Cheaper to stay in Germany/Austria/France and cross into Switzerland for sightseeing.


----------



## Kaylz

Well guys, he has a cast thing on just now and an op pending within the next few days, will be off work for at least 6 weeks, might learn his lesson now! Xx


----------



## ColinUK

Realised I’d not posted this morning! 5.5


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks.

Sorry for not posting this week been a bit not well, please don`t tell @eggyg more broken bones.
Friends are cooking for me and shopping too, missed you all dearly I`ll have to start using the helicopter
for shopping. I wont respond this afternoon to your posts until I have read all of them and I will.

Hope everyone has no added health problems other than what life throws at you, please take care
my friends and stay safe. xxx


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> We visited Switzerland last year whilst touring Europe in the car. Unfortunately we could only afford two nights, we stayed in a place called Vitznau, it truly was the highlight of our 5 weeks. The views of the mountains and lakes and the ride in the mountain cog train will stay in my memories for ever. We will definitely be back but for longer than two days.


I’ve very fond memories of Switzerland and skiing in Verbier. Friends at the time owned a chalet there so it was the easiest place to go.
Dreadfully expensive but it was the 80s!
These days I’m constantly tempted by the delights of maybe Andorra or Bulgaria but I’ve not been skiing for 20 years so my technique might not be what it once was!
I do quite fancy jetting off to Interlaken and going for alpine walks one spring though. Or heading to Murren and doing the via ferrata there with the open mesh tunnels you crawl through at the top of the mountain!


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Sorry for not posting this week been a bit not well, please don`t tell @eggyg more broken bones.
> Friends are cooking for me and shopping too, missed you all dearly I`ll have to start using the helicopter
> for shopping. I wont respond this afternoon to your posts until I have read all of them and I will.
> 
> Hope everyone has no added health problems other than what life throws at you, please take care
> my friends and stay safe. xxx


If it’ll help we can have a whip round and get you this... Sikorsky for sale


----------



## Madeline

Don’t encourage him, Henry!

@KARNAK Ted lovely, what have you been up to? Won’t tell eggyg, promise.


----------



## Michael12421

I know that it is late in the  day but I am in a state of quandary.  It is extremely hot and my appetite, as usual, is minimal. I have just taken a test and I am 13.5.  I was planning a meal of lentils and vegetables but I don't want to eat. Can I skip dinner?


----------



## Madeline

Personally if you were one of my Smalls I’d make you eat something, even if it’s just some protein/fat/greenery. Green salad and some chicken?

I am a Very Bossy Mum Who Knows Best though.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I know that it is late in the  day but I am in a state of quandary.  It is extremely hot and my appetite, as usual, is minimal. I have just taken a test and I am 13.5.  I was planning a meal of lentils and vegetables but I don't want to eat. Can I skip dinner?


Personally with what you go through I wouldn't, you ideally would take a correction but as your so unpredictable then that's something to be wary of too and you aren't certain of your correction factor either, I'd say maybe try 1 unit and eat something low carb rather than lentils xx


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK Oh dear Ted, what on earth have you been up to now or was it your brush with the wall. We need to put you in a padded room. Hope you are ok xx
@Michael12421 Im afraid I know zilch about T1 so don’t feel I can offer any advice but hope you are ok. I’m sure you’ll get some answers here. Take care x


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also taken on a biking holiday - Lake Neuchâtel. My mother was born in Neuchâtel.
> 
> View attachment 14957


I spent a week in Neufchâtel and had one day off when we walked along the lakeside.
Beautiful.


----------



## SB2015

@KARNAK glad to see you back.  Awaiting update and promising not to tell @eggyg .
Glad you have people around to deliver food and look after you.


----------



## HenryBennett

Madeline said:


> Very Bossy Mum Who Knows Best


Sounds very like someone close to me. No names no pack drill


----------



## HenryBennett

SB2015 said:


> I spent a week in Neufchâtel and had one day off when we walked along the lakeside.
> Beautiful.


I spent some time there, as well as Lausanne, in the 70’s. I stayed with two of my mother’s old friends - both long dead of course. My French became very good, but I’ve since lost it


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> I spent some time there, as well as Lausanne, in the 70’s. I stayed with two of my mother’s old friends - both long dead of course. My French became very good, but I’ve since lost it


Managed to fail French three times.  It was in the days when you got letters for O levels, and they even graded how badly you failed.  I managed to get an F then a G and finally an H.  The only thing left was a U for ungraded.  The school finally gave in.  They had told me I had to have a language to get into Uni.  I checked and found that wasn’t true for Maths.  End of my French.


----------



## Madeline

SB2015 said:


> Managed to fail French three times.  It was in the days when you got letters for O levels, and they even graded how badly you failed.  I managed to get an F then a G and finally an H.  The only thing left was a U for ungraded.  The school finally gave in.  They had told me I had to have a language to get into Uni.  I checked and found that wasn’t true for Maths.  End of my French.



Im extremely proud of my U in RE cos I went to a catholic school


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Sorry for not posting this week been a bit not well, please don`t tell @eggyg more broken bones.
> Friends are cooking for me and shopping too, missed you all dearly I`ll have to start using the helicopter
> for shopping. I wont respond this afternoon to your posts until I have read all of them and I will.
> 
> Hope everyone has no added health problems other than what life throws at you, please take care
> my friends and stay safe. xxx


Ted, Ted, Ted.... There’ll be nowt left of you before long! Thank goodness you’ve got good friends around you or I would be driving down the M6 in the Jag! Wouldn’t take long! Keep smiling, but don’t do anything else, sit tight and let everyone look after you. Take care. X


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’ve very fond memories of Switzerland and skiing in Verbier. Friends at the time owned a chalet there so it was the easiest place to go.
> Dreadfully expensive but it was the 80s!
> These days I’m constantly tempted by the delights of maybe Andorra or Bulgaria but I’ve not been skiing for 20 years so my technique might not be what it once was!
> I do quite fancy jetting off to Interlaken and going for alpine walks one spring though. Or heading to Murren and doing the via ferrata there with the open mesh tunnels you crawl through at the top of the mountain!


We looked at Interlaken at first but it seemed a bit “ 18/30”, and it was quite expensive. We only booked it two days before and basically stuck a pin in the map around about Lake Lucerne and come up with Vitznau, never heard of it before but was amazing but if you want nightlife stick to Interlaken!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> I do quite fancy jetting off to Interlaken and going for alpine walks one spring though. Or heading to Murren and doing the via ferrata there with the open mesh tunnels you crawl through at the top of the mountain!


I spent a very happy time camping in Lauterbrunnen, in the valley between near Murren and Wengen in 1989  Not a skier, but a walker, so in the summer  I had a Swiss Rail pass so actually used that as a base and went all over the country from Geneva to Zurich to Zermatt - beautiful country!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning.  I was desperately tired and had to go tc bed before I could read your replies to my question last evening. Thank you though. I ate nothing and injected nothing. Was 2.7 this morning.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
5.9 for me this morning
Best Wishes


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Managed to fail French three times.  It was in the days when you got letters for O levels, and they even graded how badly you failed.  I managed to get an F then a G and finally an H.  The only thing left was a U for ungraded.  The school finally gave in.  They had told me I had to have a language to get into Uni.  I checked and found that wasn’t true for Maths.  End of my French.


I got a U for French O level. Perversely I’m quite proud of it especially when a few years later I found myself being able to converse in it pretty decently, read newspapers in it just fine and to understand the weather forecast which was broadcast in French. 
I spent lots of time in Val d’Isere over the winters and the forecast in French would someone be significantly different to that in English and it paid to know the difference. 
Also worked in Paris for a while.

Our school French mistress called me outright in the oral exam because when answering the questions about what my parents I told her my dad was an astronaut, mum a jewel thief, and that we lived in a 36 bedroom chateau.

Only time I ever saw her laugh was when I asked if I could do French A level. 

She was a classic stereotype of the buttoned up, utterly humourless, beret wearing, galouise smoking, 2CV driving Frenchwoman from some tiny village in rural France.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve never managed to set the calendar on the meter properly... but look what I got this morning!


----------



## Snoopyj

@ Whoop Whoop Congratulations on HS


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> She was a classic stereotype of the buttoned up, utterly humourless, beret wearing, galouise smoking, 2CV driving Frenchwoman from some tiny village in rural France.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 this morning after spaghetti bolognese (60g of pasta) and a glass of red last night.
My average for the week is 5.5. 
Bang in the middle.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congrats @ColinUK on your HS!
I was close with a 5.4 this morning.
Never been to Switzerland...
Had a visiting couple to our Zoom church last week all the way from bonnie Scotland! They were originally from Boliva so a bit nearer...
I wonder who will turn up later today?
On cat duties for a neighbour later, I hope we can find both of them (the cats that is!)
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's a 5.8 from me this morning


----------



## Baz.

Well done on the HS  @ColinUK


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK well done on your HS. I had a couple of students from Switzerland, does that count. One of them brought back some horse meat when she went home, ugh what a terrible smell in my fridge, freaked me out!
6.7 this morning after a very bad night with stomach pains, debating whether to go back to bed or have a nana nap later, decisions decisions.
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce turned up about 1pm yesterday afternoon feeling very sorry for himself, moaning and groaning the rest of the day, I’m not cold hearted but I’ve warned him many times these last few weeks about his weekend drinking habits, just has to wait on a phone call about going in for his op, minimum 6 weeks off work but nobody to blame but himself at the end of the day!

Feeling rather emotional today, it’s 10 years since we had our miscarriage and because I’m such a freak and petrified of everything me and Bruce cant even comfort each other with a hug!

Anyways it’s a 6.5 for me today

@Michael12421 I hope you feel better soon, what are we to do with you, eh?

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> but nobody to blame but himself at the end of the day!


True story!


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> me and Bruce cant even comfort each other with a hug!


Rather sad. Have the best day you can.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning.  
Congratulations @ColinUK on the HS. 

Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.0 for me although midight glucose was required to achieve those dizzy heights 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, also achieved with an input of glucose at 4am.


----------



## stephknits

A 3.5 this morning.  Happy Sunday all.


----------



## eggyg

Snap @Robin 5.9 for me too. I have just risen from my pit though! Mr Eggy making himself useful by cooking the full English whilst I sit and do nowt! I still feel tired, I might join @SueEK in a nana nap later. Congratulations @ColinUK on the HS. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Socially distanced hug from me to you @Kaylz <3


----------



## Madeline

Joining @ColinUK in the HS Club today!


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 14960
> I’ve never managed to set the calendar on the meter properly... but look what I got this morning!


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Northerner

Madeline said:


> Joining @ColinUK in the HS Club today!View attachment 14961


And congratulations to you too!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1, for the third day in a row weather person lied glorious cloud shine.

Congratulations @ColinUK & @Madeline on HS.

Thanks once again for all your concerns and those that want to kill me again, no names mentioned.

Thanks for the Helicopter @ColinUK  a bit pricey for me, I wonder if they`ll do a part exchange
with my poor old thing?

Take care folks oh by the way four broken toes and facial injuries stay safe.


----------



## Gruers

7.8 this morning 
off to lunch with the family to celebrate my wife’s birthday 
have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.1, for the third day in a row weather person lied glorious cloud shine.
> 
> Congratulations @ColinUK & @Madeline on HS.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your concerns and those that want to kill me again, no names mentioned.
> 
> Thanks for the Helicopter @ColinUK  a bit pricey for me, I wonder if they`ll do a part exchangeView attachment 14966
> with my poor old thing?
> 
> Take care folks oh by the way four broken toes and facial injuries stay safe.


I’ve flown in things very similar to yours Ted but these days I’m after much more comfort. So I’ll stick with my Eurocopter Mercedes if it’s all the same!

https://www.thebillionaireshop.com/product/eurocopter/mercedes-benz-ec-145/


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz special thoughts for you today xx


----------



## Madeline

Well helllooooo there, Boys with Toys


----------



## HenryBennett

Having got a week’s average waking BG, which was 5.5, I’m not going to be going down to the kitchen at 06:00. Having made the effort to go downstairs, wash my hands, prick a finger etc, I awarded myself a cappuccino. Then my usual two cappuccinos with breakfast. It’s a bad habit I need to break.

We met up with friends at a local hostelry for breakfast this morning. [Way more carbs than usual - toast, potato bread etc] We were there for quite a long time before all taking a walk around Bangor marina. On the way home we stopped in Donaghdee for small tubs of ice cream. Small = 3 scoops!

I was home in time to watch the British GP and then immediately went out for a brisk 80 minute walk. On my return I did a check on my BG expecting bad news but was very pleased to get a 5.2!!


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> I got a U for French O level. Perversely I’m quite proud of it especially when a few years later I found myself being able to converse in it pretty decently, read newspapers in it just fine and to understand the weather forecast which was broadcast in French.
> I spent lots of time in Val d’Isere over the winters and the forecast in French would someone be significantly different to that in English and it paid to know the difference.
> Also worked in Paris for a while.
> 
> Our school French mistress called me outright in the oral exam because when answering the questions about what my parents I told her my dad was an astronaut, mum a jewel thief, and that we lived in a 36 bedroom chateau.
> 
> Only time I ever saw her laugh was when I asked if I could do French A level.
> 
> She was a classic stereotype of the buttoned up, utterly humourless, beret wearing, galouise smoking, 2CV driving Frenchwoman from some tiny village in rural France.


My French teacher used to ask me to read because it was so funny as I was so bad.  Not exactly encouraging.  It certainly helped me to develop a very clear plan of ‘no put downs’ in my own classroom as a teacher.  I certainly did not want any student to feel like I did in French lessons.  

Years later I was on a cycling holiday in France.  She had done A level French.  We ended up with a three way conversation on a campsite.  I could understand the French better than my friend but she could make up sentences to reply.  I still resort to French if I am abroad, wherever I am.  Silly as probably English would be more common in some places.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 2.4. I had a steak and kidney pie - no vegetables as there was rather a lot of flaky pastry, A large slice of watermelon, which I am now half way through.


----------



## Gruers

7.8 this morning 
have a nice day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.4 on the door today. Went out for breakfast yesterday to our local airport (Shoreham), beautiful 1920’s building, it is lovely and so is the breakfast. It was used in one of scenes from Poirot.  Off to work shortly and then doggy has vet later for her overdue vaccinations. Apparently I am not allowed to go in with her, that will be interesting. Think she now needs to be on a low dose anti inflammatory as she is so stiff after a walk, when you can get her out for a walk that is.
Have a good day all, be careful as figures are rising x


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's a 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 this morning.
Gearing up to spend the day decorating our daughters loft conversion room at her place. She wants it to be more of an office than a junk room.
Hope it's not too hot up there...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m off to the hospital for a 09:00 appointment - parking etc, so I’m going to give myself plenty of time. It’s the cardiac department that’s called me in. There’s no indication why, but hopefully a checkup.


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Hope it's not too hot up there...


No chance of that over here with a forecast maximum of 15°!


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning and another day of legalese filled conference calls with counsel awaits.

I’m also intending to head out on a little bike ride. There’s a new dockless bike scheme that’s just sprung up called Human Forest. All electric assisted bikes and 20 minutes free use a day. OK so 20 minutes won’t get me that far but it might be fun to cycle down to the Thames and walk back.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Monday again, supermarket run before it gets busy.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 from a locally restricted Aire Valley. Still allowed in the home office for now 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> called Human Forest


How do they come up with these names? Isn’t a forest generally thick?
Probably a “brain storming” meeting full of people who don’t have the raw material.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce had a call about 6:30pm last night asking him to be at the hospital today for 7:30, rang his mum who couldn't manage as she had to take their granddaughter back up the road today who was late down for the weekend anyway due to him needing taken to the hospital on Saturday morning so she phoned his dad, all sorted, less than an hour later the hospital were back on the phone asking him to be there for 7am and they would try and get him first on the list so there's a better chance he'll get home today, if he does get home I won't be seeing him though as he's going to go and stay with his mum and dad tonight

Anyways it's a 6.2 for me today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.9 for me today


Snap!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 like yesterday. Just forced myself to get up. Have felt overwhelming tired these last couple of days but have realised why. I started taking Cetrizine ( antihistamine) on Saturday as I got bitten last week and as usual I have had an allergic reaction to it. I got these off the doctor last year. I haven’t had a reaction last this from a British insect, it’s usually mozzies whilst I’m abroad. This is on my right calf and my ankle has swollen too. Going to call docs this morning. If you’re squeamish look away now. It’s huge. Mr Eggy isn’t getting to pop it it’s just to show the size! 
Have a nice day.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> This is on my right calf and my ankle has swollen too.


Not nice


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, I need to get back in the habit of posting on here. 8.5 for me today. And it was 2 years ago today that I said goodbye to Transport for London.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yikes @Michael12421 I hope you treated that 2.4 pronto! (or did you mean 12.4?)

5.4 for me this morning with a pleasing descent / correction from 12.2 at midnight


----------



## Michael12421

No it was 2.4. Yeah, mug of tea and a chocolate chip biscuit. Strangely as always did not feel at all unwell at such a low reading, yet when I am 5 something I do. Never was the expression 'we are all different' so applicable.


----------



## SB2015

Went to bed happy to see a flat line with little fells on Libre in spite of a roast dinner and slightly higher carbs than usual.  Woke this morning to a mountain range overnight from midnight onwards and finished at 8.4 and confirmed with a BG.  This sensor is not at all comfortable and I think some of the lumps may be due to that.  I shall see what happens today and if it continues to be painful I shall use up one of my free ones they sent me.

I hope you get that leg sorted @eggyg 
That was a bit of a low one @Michael12421 and no symptoms.

Off in search of a tree to replace our Sorbus.  We get to to August each year and the leave turn brown and curly and fall off.  We will visit a tree nursery and then find somewhere for a walk in this lovely weather.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> No it was 2.4. Yeah, mug of tea and a chocolate chip biscuit. Strangely as always did not feel at all unwell at such a low reading, yet when I am 5 something I do. Never was the expression 'we are all different' so applicable.



You really should take something faster acting that a biscuit for BG in the 2s. Even if that has been your habit for a while. I don’t mean to nag, but please do have some lucozade, or dextrose, or high glucose confectionary like Jelly Babies available.

With repeated exposure the brain adapts to ‘perform better’ at these lower levels, so you may be no longer experiencing symptoms that match the seriousness of the situation, but that doesn’t mean that your body can function any better, and you are really on the edge. There’s not far to drop from there before unconsciousness, or sudden memory loss/confusion/incoherence

As a waking reading, you may have been at or around that level for hours, which will not have done your warning signs any good.

I suspect people have mentioned this to you before, but for your own safety, please reconsider your current relaxed strategy to BGs at this low level.

I have been there, and it nearly killed me. Hypo warning signs are recoverable to an extent, but it takes a lot of effort and a significant change in mindset.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, a 5.8 this morning.  Another Monday, marked only by putting the bin out! I did have a sneaky rummage through my work emails just to forward any that require answers.  Beginning to feel weird not being at work with lots of others returning.  Will be even stranger if/when the kids go back in September!
Packed week this week with Alices zoom bass lesson today, a visit to the opticians to pick up my new glasses tomorrow, Alice hospital appointment on wed, stained glass making with a friend Thurs and back to the Royal London on Friday.  Actually feel the need to use my diary for once.  Pic is of girls in Walsingham last week.


----------



## Madeline

5.3 for me this morning. Going to be a hectic day of deliveries, starting with the frozen dog food at unreasonable o’clock earlier.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.1 on another lying weather person day.
Got an emergency visit to the Podiatrist tomorrow morning right big toe is weeping.

Thinking of you and Bruce @Kaylz {{{HUGS}}}.

Nice bit of kit Colin in Mercs original colours too.

Not nice @eggyg hope you get it sorted.

@Michael12421 you need to raise your levels maybe into lower teens for a while to get your
awareness back. I had to do it for a month gradually it came back, still not perfect as I have to 
go into the 3`s before I get wobbly, been in a coma twice not nice.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Just a wee update in case anyone is actually interested, Bruce called, said the op seems to have gone well, should get out later today, asked if I could let his mum know so I did
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Glad that the op was OK and that Bruce will be back with his parents later today - minus the booze of course, well, perhaps a small whisky?


----------



## Kaylz

Turns out he's not getting home today after all   

@Michael12421 most certainly not, whisky is partly what got him into this utter mess 
xx


----------



## SueEK

Sorry to hear Bruce won’t be home but glad he has had it done, don’t worry I’m sure he will be fine xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Sorry to hear Bruce won’t be home but glad he has had it done, don’t worry I’m sure he will be fine xx


he has no feeling in 2 of his fingers, they say it's normal and it should be back by tomorrow but if it wasn't and he came home he would've had to go back tomorrow anyway and its over an hours drive for his mum/dad so they gave him the option to stay or come home so he decided to stay xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> he has no feeling in 2 of his fingers, they say it's normal and it should be back by tomorrow but if it wasn't and he came home he would've had to go back tomorrow anyway and its over an hours drive for his mum/dad so they gave him the option to stay or come home so he decided to stay xx


Hope all is ok, if they gave him the option of going home they must be pretty sure it will be fine.  He will probably like being pampered in hospital (does that actually happen these days!!) x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Hope all is ok, if they gave him the option of going home they must be pretty sure it will be fine.  He will probably like being pampered in hospital (does that actually happen these days!!) x


He just wants to be home at his own flat, he's already tetchy about people wanting  to wrap him in cotton wool
xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:19 BS 8.8. Not waking though as I’m about to eat before going to bed.

I can’t remember when I last posted, lost track of the number of days, until I got an email from the forum saying @Kaylz had PM’ed me!

Sorry about that if you’ve been worried about me!

I’ve been spreading myself a bit thin doing too much, overtired, caught a wee chill & still in the midst of chaotic BS but, it’s starting to settle as I’m almost over my chill. My sleeping pattern has been all over the place & I tended to sleep through alarms so, my med times were erratic there for a bit. But, I HAVE now, last 3/4 days, got my 2 Levemir doses roughly 12 hours apart albeit at different times: 6am   & 6pm with me taking my pills at 6pm!

It dosen’t take much to go a bit off kilter & then have things escalate! I’m starting to get back a bit on an even keel now though & the key was getting my 2 Levemir doses in place 12 hours apart as they should be: when sleeping SO much & through alarms I only took 1 dose; the 2 doses are now actually helping me to control my sleep a bit better! My day, at present, IS the wrong way round, waking at 6pm & sleeping at 6am, but, I can slowly work on that & get it back the right way round!

I’ll finish eating now, munching away on my sandwich while typing, take my meds & am Levemir, go to bed & catch up on the forum later when awake!

I wish you all a Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: I think, if I can stick to it, Levemir at 6am & 6pm maybe better?


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. Just lentils and vegetables, potatoes and carrots,  last night with a Magdalena. butter and honey for pud.  Still only 2.7 on waking.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
@Michael12421 still battling these early morning readings...
A 5.6 for me again after very poor sleep. Our daughters decorating progresses and I hope the cat managed to stay away from the wet paint!
For those in need today I offer another quote from the book by #charliemackesy...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

@Snowwy another great quote 
@Lanny hope you manage to get your day the right way up! X


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   I was going to say oops I had a mars bar and a twix chocolate bar last night and that is why my level is so high but it is 5.2 so I'm a little shocked by that reading  but happy to go with it


----------



## SueEK

6.8 this morning. Was robbed yesterday at the vet, just over £91 for 3 months flea stuff,and vaccination. In and out in less than 5 minutes, I’m obviously in the wrong profession. 
Have a good day.
@Kaylz hope all is well with Bruce today x


----------



## SueEK

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I was going to say oops I had a mars bar and a twix chocolate bar last night and that is why my level is so high but it is 5.2 so I'm a little shocked by that reading  but happy to go with it


Wow that’s impressive Baz, congrats on the HS x


----------



## Lanny

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I was going to say oops I had a mars bar and a twix chocolate bar last night and that is why my level is so high but it is 5.2 so I'm a little shocked by that reading  but happy to go with it


Oohh! Lovely; chocolate induced HS; REALLY made me laugh!


----------



## Baz.

Lanny said:


> Oohh! Lovely; chocolate induced HS; REALLY made me laugh!


Not making a habit of it though (The Chocolate)


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
@Baz. Congrats on your HS
@Lanny Hope everything settles soon
@Snowwy Thank you for the quote
@Michael12421 Thinking of you
6.9 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. And a 5.5 today from me.


----------



## Gruers

8.9 today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

@SueEK I text him at 6:45 and he replied 3 minutes later lol, feeling better apparently has feeling in his fingers again so that's good

Anyways it's a 6.0 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Ey Up everyone and 5 on the dot for me.

Is that rain I hear outside. Oh yes it is. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.Planning another trip to London today, to walk part of the Regent's Canal to Camden lock, while it's quiet, and infection levels are low.


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   I was going to say oops I had a mars bar and a twix chocolate bar last night and that is why my level is so high but it is 5.2 so I'm a little shocked by that reading  but happy to go with it


Clearly a mars a day helps you keep diabetes away!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.2 here.

@Michael12421  I seem to remember you saying that you go straight to bed (more or less) after your evening meal. It might be a good idea to eat early enough so that you can do a finger prick two hours after your evening meal injection. That way, you can judge if you’re going to go low overnight. It’s all I can think of really, to help you shake off these worrying morning hypos.

Didn’t get enough zzzzzzzz’s last night. More coffee needed!


----------



## Flower

Morning all 8.0 today

Feeling nervous as I’m going on the bus for the first time since March to eye hospital appointment. Double decker buses are running on my route so we can socially distance but not been in an enclosed space for months More nervous of bus than eye clinic! Note to self-  do not walk into any trees or lampposts after eye clinic...

Hope you’re all doing well out there


----------



## SB2015

Another slow increase overnight again, and woke with a 9.2 having gone to bed at a nice 5.4
Back to looking at any obvious patterns, or putting it down to one of those things such as : colder, a Monday, the DF, ....

Well done @Baz on HS
Some sort of check a few hours after your meal @Michael12421 sounds a good plan, even if it requires an alarm in the night
Glad Bruce has the feeling back in his hand @Kaylz.
Good to have you back @Lanny and hope you feel better.

Back to a normal Tuesday now with Pilates and coffee.  
Consultant appointment this afternoon, via video.  Time to address my usual long set of questions.

Ages ago you suggested I got a C-peptide test done @trophywench , would that show if I still have Beta cells mucking around?

Have a good day


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> More nervous of bus than eye clinic



That is not a surprise @Flower.  It is really strange going back to what was normal.
Take care and no attacking kerbs, drain covers, ....
I hope all goes well.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> would that show if I still have Beta cells mucking around?


standard C-peptide just shows if and how much insulin of your own your still producing xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> standard C-peptide just shows if and how much insulin of your own your still producing xx


Well that should work then.  Thanks @Kaylz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me this wet and windy morning.  
Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Up late again. But it was worth it. A HS for me!
Never got through to GP yesterday about bite so walked to pharmacy and spoke to pharmacist. I got different antihistamines and a steroid cream. Told not to cover it.Then I went and caught it on the sofa last night and it popped! Not pleasant at all.
Not up to much today as it’s very wet and set for the day it seems like.
Glad to see you back @Lanny was thinking about you earlier. Congratulations @Baz. where did you buy those low carb Mars Bars? 
Have a good ‘un everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all 8.0 today
> 
> Feeling nervous as I’m going on the bus for the first time since March to eye hospital appointment. Double decker buses are running on my route so we can socially distance but not been in an enclosed space for months More nervous of bus than eye clinic! Note to self-  do not walk into any trees or lampposts after eye clinic...
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well out there


Good luck.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Good luck.


Good luck from me too. I know what you mean about going out...it feels weird!

I think I heard when you popped it @eggyg. A sound wave that reached South Wales! Hope it doesn’t give you too much bother.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to both @Baz. & @eggyg on your HSs. And I predict that @stephknits will have one as well.  
And nice to see @Lanny back on again.

Dez


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, late as usual!  A 5.2 for me this morning, hurrah.  Going to pick up my new glasses today - my first pair of varifocals so I shall be gong up and down stairs very carefully.  At that price I do not want to fall over and break them!


----------



## Schrodinger

UGH! morning bingo card this morning was a choice of 3 of which bloods was 8.8 tech was way out, so bloods it is.


----------



## Madeline

Congrats @Baz, @eggyg, and @stephknits a hat trick of HS this morning!

5.1 for me, Mr Madeline and the Small Madeline have gone shopping. I am binge watching Portrait Artist of the Year whilst the house gets blitzed.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> @SueEK I text him at 6:45 and he replied 3 minutes later lol, feeling better apparently has feeling in his fingers again so that's good
> 
> Anyways it's a 6.0 for me this morning
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


That’s excellent news, so pleased to hear this xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That’s excellent news, so pleased to hear this xx


That's his mum picked him up, still currently in Dundee as his mum's picking up stuff for his dad from the plumbing place there but he'll be home soon! Stitches out in 2 weeks and start physio xx


----------



## Snowwy

Madeline said:


> Congrats @Baz, @eggyg, and @stephknits a hat trick of HS this morning!
> 
> 5.1 for me, Mr Madeline and the Small Madeline have gone shopping. I am binge watching Portrait Artist of the Year whilst the house gets blitzed.


I love that programme!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> That's his mum picked him up, still currently in Dundee as his mum's picking up stuff for his dad from the plumbing place there but he'll be home soon! Stitches out in 2 weeks and start physio xx


Glad he’s on his way back. Let’s hope he’s a bit more sensible next time or at least not fall down the stairs aargh!! Hope you get to see him soon x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Glad he’s on his way back. Let’s hope he’s a bit more sensible next time or at least not fall down the stairs aargh!! Hope you get to see him soon x


Thanks my lovely, he's here now, twat told his mum to get me the wrong bread though so hoping the shop still has some of what I need in the morning xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely, he's here now, twat told his mum to get me the wrong bread though so hoping the shop still has some of what I need in the morning xx


Ah he’s a twat now, back to normal then haha  x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Ah he’s a twat now, back to normal then haha  x


Most certainly! As I say just hope Scotmid still have some of my wholemeal when my mum is in there in the morning! Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,   well it's a 5.3 here today close but no cigar for me today as missed the HS by .1


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 7.5


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today, nothing exciting to add.  Awful pictures from Beirut on tv, dreadful   
Enjoy your day x


----------



## Lanny

05:50 BS 6.0  Getting better! Still not waking as it’s JUST after eating lunch: forgot to test before eating so, tested just after eating before the food hits the bloodstream; still bolused before eating though!  Was up just after midnight. Stayed up yesterday afternoon around 16:00 after my tesco shopping arrived after 15:00, put away & ate just before turning in. So, had my meds & pm Levemir at 15:30 yesterday as I knew I couldn’t stay up til 18:00. Had my am Levemir at 01:30 so, my day is starting to shift back to normal & I had to shift my Levemir doses a bit along with it to keep them roughly 12 hours apart, give or take an hour or two: learning that’s the key to stay on an even keel when things are shifting around a bit; if those Levemir doses go too out of whack, or even get down to just 1 dose, things go REALLY out of whack!

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: Summer seems to be coming to end already with cooler days & nights with my throw/quilt just not keeping me warm enough at night & had to go back to my duvet! Forgotten how tiring it is to get a duvet cover on & mine is just a single! How on earth would I get a double, king or super king in: my arms aren’t THAT wide!  Didn’t change the sheets so, not too tired! When it comes to changing the whole bed again I’ll have to have wee rests in between each bit!


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, 3.5 for me this morning.  Alice has a hospital appointment today and I've booked a phone call back from the GP as they have stopped both my libre sensors and my testing strips pending clinician review.  Not my insulin though so that is something!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 today. Up a bit earlier today as have an appointment in town, nothing diabetes related, just beauty related. Then an appointment at the optician to get my glasses adjusted. No walk ins, they have a locked door policy. It’s only a tiny place, I know as I worked there before retirement. I might book my long overdue eye appointment whilst I’m there, bit nervous being so close to someone for 30 minutes to be honest but I need it done. We’ll see, I may chicken out yet! Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. No work today and me and Trev are off for a day out. We're off to Jimmy's farm in Ipswich for the day. This will be our first proper day out since March.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 for me today.
All quiet on the Western front!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.6 for me and my thoughts go out to the people of Beirut
Best Wishes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.4 for me this morning.  

I've just heard that there will be a round of applause for courier and delivery drivers tomorrow.

It will be sometime between 9am and 5pm.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

Hahaha @MeeTooTeeTwo...lately we’ve been having deliveries just turn up with no warning (as if emails n texts didn’t exist) so I’m going to clap...well...randomly and with no warning.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 6.4 for me this morning.
> 
> I've just heard that there will be a round of applause for courier and delivery drivers tomorrow.
> 
> It will be sometime between 9am and 5pm.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Dez


Very droll. Caught me out for a second.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.0 for me . Rather looks like that second oatcake was superfluous to requirements 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 7.8 for me today. No work today and me and Trev are off for a day out. We're off to Jimmy's farm in Ipswich for the day. This will be our first proper day out since March.


Have a great time!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Morrisons started home deliveries to my town a couple of weeks ago, I’m due my first home delivery tomorrow! (Well Bruce is as mum will be out when the only available slot was and it’s when I’m due my dinner so don’t want to risk injecting and then that turning up and me being delayed!) just cupboard stock, biscuits, almond milks, diluting juice etc, even bought 2 bottles of diluting juice for myself to try, I haven’t had anything but water and coffee for about 3 years now!

Bruce doing ok, came home with his little bright orange baggy of meds, needed help opening the bottle for one of them after tea, hopefully he's managed himself this morning! Appointment for stitches coming out and physio will be sent out but stitched should be coming out in 2 weeks, needed help getting his jacket zipped up when he went home last night as it was p*****g it down, funny watching him trying to button his jeans too, he has no joggers or anything! lol

 Anyways I'm joining @Northerner with a 5.7

Have a nice day and stay safe and well folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Yay, HS for me. Walked miles yesterday, from Marble Arch were the coach drops us, up to St. Johns Wood to pick up the Regents canal towpath, along to Camden lock, back along part of the towpath and through Regent’s park, to Marble Arch. Hope it wasn’t a mistake, had lunch in Camden market, and it was a lot busier than anticipated, lots of young people not socially distanced. (nothing too awful, no large groups, and nothing like how rammed it got on a pre-Covid weekend, but the alleys are narrow, and the food stalls packed together) Time will tell (about 14 days!)


----------



## Schrodinger

YYYYAAAAAWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNN Morning bingo card this morning 4.4.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  6.5 this morning and more settled.

Congrats on the HS @Robin.
I hope that you you get your test strips and sensors sorted @stephknits 

A day of Pilates, weaving and singing on this cloudy but warm day.
Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.1 today

Thanks for good wishes yesterday. The bus was well organised with seats taped off . Hospital was empty, where on Earth is everyone? Usually the main clinic waiting area is overflowing - yesterday just one person and me. Really worrying for unchecked sight/health problems.

Hope you’re doing ok out there


----------



## Gruers

8.5 shocking


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram it's seagulls here at the moment, or late at night it's the oyster catchers so must be a couple of their nests somewhere nearby, they aren't nearly as annoying as the seagulls though! xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> they aren't nearly as annoying as the seagulls though!


Do they swoop in and steal your chips?


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> Do they swoop in and steal your chips?


They may well do if I ate chips lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning.


----------



## Madeline

5.0 for me. I do like an on the nail result.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 05:50 BS 6.0  Getting better! Still not waking as it’s JUST after eating lunch: forgot to test before eating so, tested just after eating before the food hits the bloodstream; still bolused before eating though!  Was up just after midnight. Stayed up yesterday afternoon around 16:00 after my tesco shopping arrived after 15:00, put away & ate just before turning in. So, had my meds & pm Levemir at 15:30 yesterday as I knew I couldn’t stay up til 18:00. Had my am Levemir at 01:30 so, my day is starting to shift back to normal & I had to shift my Levemir doses a bit along with it to keep them roughly 12 hours apart, give or take an hour or two: learning that’s the key to stay on an even keel when things are shifting around a bit; if those Levemir doses go too out of whack, or even get down to just 1 dose, things go REALLY out of whack!
> 
> An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> PS: Summer seems to be coming to end already with cooler days & nights with my throw/quilt just not keeping me warm enough at night & had to go back to my duvet! Forgotten how tiring it is to get a duvet cover on & mine is just a single! How on earth would I get a double, king or super king in: my arms aren’t THAT wide!  Didn’t change the sheets so, not too tired! When it comes to changing the whole bed again I’ll have to have wee rests in between each bit!


I use the burrito method for duvet cover changing. It’s rather good.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. 9.2 this morning... still struggling.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Hello all. 9.2 this morning... still struggling.


Keep at it @Ditto x


----------



## ColinUK

I know it’s far from a waking level but I just scored a HS!


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 9.0 after another day in hospital, nothing nasty went to Paignton hospital
for a Podiatry check ended up in Torbay with my legs covered in what I can only describe as
very thick PJ`s with warm air going through them.

They wanted to balance the different temperature between each leg and foot,
plus right big toe looks ulcerated.

Nice to see Lanny posting again stay safe.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Glad every thing went ok @Flower.

Yeah can`t give you that one @ColinUK.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Good day folks 9.0 after another day in hospital, nothing nasty went to Paignton hospital
> for a Podiatry check ended up in Torbay with my legs covered in what I can only describe as
> very thick PJ`s with warm air going through them.
> 
> They wanted to balance the different temperature between each leg and foot,
> plus right big toe looks ulcerated.
> 
> Nice to see Lanny posting again stay safe.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Robin.
> 
> Glad every thing went ok @Flower.
> 
> Yeah can`t give you that one @ColinUK.
> 
> Take care folks stay safe.


Despite you being a stickler for the rules, I wish you well Ted!


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> Despite you being a stickler for the rules, I wish you well Ted!


Me too!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, Yay, HS for me. Walked miles yesterday, from Marble Arch were the coach drops us, up to St. Johns Wood to pick up the Regents canal towpath, along to Camden lock, back along part of the towpath and through Regent’s park, to Marble Arch. Hope it wasn’t a mistake, had lunch in Camden market, and it was a lot busier than anticipated, lots of young people not socially distanced. (nothing too awful, no large groups, and nothing like how rammed it got on a pre-Covid weekend, but the alleys are narrow, and the food stalls packed together) Time will tell (about 14 days!)
> View attachment 14991


Congratulations! Must have been all that walking. Sounds fantastic. Sure you’ll be ok.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I know it’s far from a waking level but I just scored a HS! View attachment 14995


I had one before lunch, they’re quite regular every other time of the day, just not waking! Grr!


----------



## Amigo

Late on parade after another shocking 7.8 waking level. It’s becoming the norm no matter what I do and very disheartening after 5.5 yrs of having decent waking levels.
Had an unexpected annual telephone diabetic review today. Had the usual statin discussion and fortunately I’d kept note of my recent b/p levels, weight etc. I won’t tell you the advice I received from this well meaning but none specialist nurse as you’d feel compelled to put your head in your hands and scream! 
I‘m going back to the DIY approach, it’s safer!

Happy Birthday @Stitch147


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> I use the burrito method for duvet cover changing. It’s rather good.


Ooohhhhh! Drat! No lightbulb emoji! That’s BRILLIANT @ColinUK !  Never seen that before!

I’ll give that a go next time!

PS: noted that that guy said it’s not easy to flick & shake duvet into the corners if you’re not very tall: precisely my problem; exacerbated now by lack of breath & energy!


----------



## Madeline

Yeah I use the burrito method too, it’s so much easier and I don’t have to stop and rest. Ridiculous having to rest making a bed lol, guess at least I’m in the right place for one!


----------



## SB2015

Lanny said:


> Ooohhhhh! Drat! No lightbulb emoji! That’s BRILLIANT @ColinUK !  Never seen that before!
> 
> I’ll give that a go next time!
> 
> PS: noted that that guy said it’s not easy to flick & shake duvet into the corners if you’re not very tall: precisely my problem; exacerbated now by lack of breath & energy!


Wow.  That is such an excellent hack.  Ready for next Sat on our changeover day.
I suspect it is harder than it looks, but worth a try.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 3.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 for me today.
Back on daughter's room decorating, not entirely looking forward to working in the heat in a loft.
In other news, in Mrs Snowwy's good books as I fixed our failed oven yesterday, replaced the element YES!!! - Was it elementary... 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 4.8 just felt hypo just over 90 minutes after eating so, munching a JB! Overdid breakfast Novorapid because, shush I was naughty & had turkey mince curry with micro steamed boiled rice & coke, & I usually have 40 units for that but, had an instinct, I do sometimes & they’re usually right, & reduced it to 38. OK not quite a hypo yet but, there’s not much room to fall & I’m already feeling it!  Will also have an oatcake once I’ve munched my jelly baby as there’s still active insulin go!

Was up at midnight again & had my am Levemir 00:02 BS 7.8, stayed in bed but, couldn’t get back to sleep so, cooked & ate 03:30 BS 10.5 with roughly my usual rate of 1mmol/hour!

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: JB munched & going for the oatcake now & keep checking until active insulin is past!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   well it's a 6.1 for me today


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.7 for me this morning
Best Wishes


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. A 8.4 for me today. Had a great birthday yesterday.


----------



## Lanny

A belated Happy Birthday @Stitch147  Hope you had a fun day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 today. Overcast today which I wasn’t expecting. Am taking my 7 yr old grandson to our caravan for a couple of days and had planned to have a paddle in the sea and then have lunch out in the American cafe in the village. He had a slingshot for his birthday and wants to use it with small stones on the beach (into the sea obviously).  Let’s hope the weather bucks up a bit. Have booked archery for him later today and swimming tomorrow. Really not keen to do the swimming but he is eager and want to encourage his swimming. He had an incident 2 weeks ago at my son in laws parents pool where he panicked and went under, my daughter had to jump in fully clothed (including sandals and sunglasses) to rescue him. As it hasn’t put him off I feel I should take him. Will let you know how it goes.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very pleasant 5.8 for me. A better morning today, supposed to be dry and warm. Got caught in the rain walking home from town yesterday, shouldn’t today hopefully, I have another appointment today, GP this time, just woman’s stuff! Oh and another one for glasses adjustment as optical assistant had called in sick yesterday so fingers crossed for today. I’m desperate, as they’re varifocals they need to be in the right position and they clearly aren’t at the moment. Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, another HS! Don’t think Ive ever had one two days running before, was also 5.2 when I woke around 4.30am for a wee. Libre must be stuck! (except that last nights double figures after I'd been absent mindedly picking at the fruit bowl suggests otherwise)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.4 for me this morning, seems that extra quarter of digestive was just a little too much! But was safer after an odd day yesterday, although I'd reduced my lunch dose by half a unit because I was sitting at 5.4 I was down to 4.7 at 3:30pm so took on a glucose chew bringing me to 5.8 an hour later at tea time, ah well, who knows, certainly not me!

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.2 for me. Better not dawdle with the breakfast.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.2 today the best morning reading this week


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Morning all, another HS! Don’t think Ive ever had one two days running before, was also 5.2 when I woke around 4.30am for a wee. Libre must be stuck! (except that last nights double figures after I'd been absent mindedly picking at the fruit bowl suggests otherwise)
> View attachment 14999


Impressive, well done @Robin x


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. I was expecting lower as this is on the tail end of a 34hr fast and last night it was 5.3 before bed. Still perfectly fine though.


----------



## Madeline

Joining @eggyg with a 5.8 for me. Happy birthday for yesterday @Stitch147. May everyone’s appointments, glasses, etc be smoothly sorted and could it not get too hot please.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.4 again for me.  
A beautiful sunny day is forecast and so far that's correct.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Well Morrison's order is out for delivery, confirmed by text and email, 1 item substituted so can't complain at that from 18 items, only a bottle of diluting but was quite looking forward to trying it, never mind, maybe sometime xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0 on a dull rainy day, I`m on a three day fast fluids only
got to keep an eye on my BGL`s they steadily rise during the day liver must
be dumping insulin out through lack of food.

Another HS @Robin hat trick tomorrow, congratulations.

Have a good day folks, take care stay safe its still out there.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning everyone

I woke up on 6.2 after a nice straight line overnight, so can’t complain. Been up for a couple of hours, and I’m now on the dizzy heights of 6.7.

I note that today is 75th anniversary of the biggest war crime ever committed, the dropping of a nuclear bomb on Hiroshima. 80,000 civilians slaughtered- that’s considerably more than civilian deaths in the UK for the whole of the war. And that 80,000 doesn’t include those who died later from radiation induced illnesses. The US had been relentlessly carpet bombing of industrial and military targets, effectively crippling the Japanese war effort. So they decided to try out their new toy on Hiroshima, previously not a target for bombing, so the US were just experimenting to see what their new bomb would do. Some experiment. Take a pause today to think about those folks wandering off to work before being fried.

On a lighter note, on Tuesday I had a telephone consultation with the gastro consultant. Bit of a surprise, but I got notified of the appointment the day after. The letter had been posted 2nd class on the Monday.

Anyway, this was to discuss the CT scan the week before. Trouble was, she hadn’t got the report. Still, I can at least look forward to a colonoscopy to check for any new growth in the colon. Though Picolax combined with my mobility problems will be fun. I’ll have to blag a bedside commode from OT, we’ve only got one loo in the apartment. It’s a good day to do a basal check, prepping for a colonoscopy, so there’s always a silver lining.

Have a good day folks. I will, watching the snooker on the iPad, and the cricket on the TV in the man cave. Who said men can’t multitask?


----------



## Michael12421

A war crime? I don't think so. Members of my family who were POW's were murdered by the Japanese because they considered surrendering was 'dishonourable ' and Japan had not signed the Generva Convention regarding the treatment of POW's so it was OK in their eyes to kill them whenever the fancy took them. Had the Japanese elite realized that their war was lost then there would have been  no reason to use nuclear bombs on either Hiroshima or Nagasaki but they didn't. How many more thousands of Allied lives were saved by the bombings had a conventional attack on the main islands been the only way to bring an end to the war?
You are of course entitled, and I respect that, to believe it was a crime, I certainly do not.


----------



## mikeyB

Japan was considering surrendering before Hiroshima after Russia declared war against Japan. They had no means of fighting on two fronts, so they knew the game was up. Conventional bombing had already brought Japan to its knees - nuclear weapons weren’t needed.


----------



## Ditto

I do think they just wanted to drop that bomb, boys and toys, but the Japanese were horrendous and those things will not be forgotten, just the chopping off of hands for the sake of it and taking pot shots at pow's balancing on a pole trying to use the loo and that horrendous film with Colin Firth, good grief never let me watch that again by mistake. I can't get it into my head that they are the same people as the lovely Mr 'Myagi' who does the moss at the Chelsea Flower Show, how can they be the same race!? RIP all the people gone on both sides.

Over 9 for me, still struggling because I'm pathetic.


----------



## Madeline

With you, they carried out appalling experiments on prisoners too, tested bioweapons on them, easily rivalled the Nazis for sheer cruelty.


----------



## SB2015

Very late today as I ran out of time this morning.
Woke at 4.2 having had a hypo in the night.  If only D knew how to be consistent.
A bit of a yo-yo morning as a consequence.

Did you get into the sea @SueEK ?
Were the glasses fixed @eggyg ?
Two days running @Robni.  I wait with bated breath to see your post tomorrow.

A pleasant morning of Pilates, and a Zoom choir.  Back to weaving as it is wet outside today.
A good excuse.

I hope you have all had a good day.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Very late today as I ran out of time this morning.
> Woke at 4.2 having had a hypo in the night.  If only D knew how to be consistent.
> A bit of a yo-yo morning as a consequence.
> 
> Did you get into the sea @SueEK ?
> Were the glasses fixed @eggyg ?
> Two days running @Robni.  I wait with bated breath to see your post tomorrow.
> 
> A pleasant morning of Pilates, and a Zoom choir.  Back to weaving as it is wet outside today.
> A good excuse.
> 
> I hope you have all had a good day.


Had a paddle, was cold brr but turned into beautiful day. Grandson having the time of his life lol x


----------



## mikeyB

Madeline said:


> With you, they carried out appalling experiments on prisoners too, tested bioweapons on them, easily rivalled the Nazis for sheer cruelty.


They did not test bioweapons on prisoners. They used bioweapons in the war against China, using fleas infected with plague, and cholera. No such weapons were used against allied troops or prisoners of war. I know this because I worked in War Pensions, for a time specifically dealing with Far East Prisoner of War files. They worked allied prisoners who were frequently beaten,frequently ill and poorly fed.Many died but were *never* experimented on. Your post is pure invention, a complete fabrication.

They barely matched the Nazis for cruelty, who, in addition to gassing 6 million Jew, homosexuals and Romany folk , did carry out medical experiments on prisoners, and enslaved POWs, particularly Poles in conditions where many died.


----------



## Madeline

I fail to see why it becomes irrelevant because  their victims were Chinese. People are people, they experimented appallingly on people, including bio weapons. Where those people came from is irrelevant, it happened.


----------



## Lanny

I hesitate to post this as I don’t want to get into a slanging match against anyone which, I see, can very easily happen with very strong feelings held by all sides!

I’ll just say this! I’ve come across different degrees of very narrow, focused, insular views within members of my own family BECAUSE some grew up in the West & some grew up in the East!

It has been said by many historians, especially about ancient history, that history gets rewritten by the victors: ancient civilisations completely wiped out cannot defend themselves as to what their victors say, pass down & write about them.

With history now seen by many as a lesson to be learned from, survival tends to be what rewrites history: so called victors, over time, learn from their survivors; nations that hated each other CAN & have become respected, at least, or even friends!

But, different countries see history differently & the teaching of it focuses on different aspects. Here, in the UK, I, & my other siblings born & grew up here, learnt about both Nazi & Japanese atrocities during WW2. In Hong Kong other members of my family only learnt about the Japanese atrocities! Indeed my mum hated the Japanese for most of her life as she lived through WW2 in her teens: personally experienced their occupation of China, including HK! Even in peace after the war she never lost that hatred! My older siblings only learnt about Nazi atrocities here in the UK! One of my sisters in law that only emigrated here after marrying one of my brothers never learnt of the Nazi’s: when watching Schindlers List she said, not knowing it‘s based on real history, she could get the point of the film without making it so inhumanely horrible! My jaw dropped: never occurred to me before that anyone could not know about the Nazi’s; my brother, her husband, said that it’s true WW2 history taught in HK schools was all about the Japanese & the East & only learnt about the Nazi’s in secondary school here in the UK! He was the only one of my older siblings to still be young enough to get schooling here in the UK & my other siblings learnt slowly, through experiencing the culture here, watching WW2 films & through the still underlying dislike of the Germans that some British people still felt!

It made me wonder, for the first time as it had never occurred to me before, what was taught about WW2 history in Germany & Japan?


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 2.9


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   Well it's a 5.5 for me today


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Why am I up at 6am on my day off work?!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.3 this morning,  oooh so close!
Survived the painting ordeal in the loft yesterday, at least it dries quick.
As it's Friday, thought I would share some observations for your amusement!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

00:01 BS 7.7 about the same!  Had breakfast & lunch: after breakfast BS 12.8! Oops! Not quite enough NR, corrected & after lunch a better 10.0 with no need for correction!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and little boy is still sleeping - in my bed! Of course I don’t get the luxury of a lie in, the dog had me up at 6. Off swimming today and somewhat apprehensive about it. Must try and get the dog out early before it gets too hot but there are a few bangs going on so that probably won’t happen. Have a good day all, keep your sun lotion to hand we’re going to need it today x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this lovely day. 6.2 for me. Got the three youngest cherubs coming early doors. Mum and dad at work, then I suggested that they have a sleepover until mum finishes work tomorrow at 2pm! Am I mad? It’ll be great, pizza oven will be  lit for only its second outing. Fingers crossed the forecast is correct. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, missed a hat trick by a whisker.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.4 for me but a rapid finger prick test was 5.2 so I am claiming that.

Promises to be a scorcher in the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Heatwave? It’s raining! Oh well, got some boring old indoor chores that need my attention, so suits me. Shame about the hat trick @Robin.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce had a letter through from the hospital yesterday, first appointment is next Friday, he's coping well and not moaning and groaning as much as I thought he would be

Right atmosphere in the house yesterday afternoon, grandad was being very rude and obnoxious so it ended up with him and mum falling out, later was told by Bruce that grandad had been in the pub in the afternoon, explains it then! He won't be doing that today as the pubs had a meeting last night and all in the town are in agreement that it's to only be a call and book a table job and no going from pub to pub, also folk who have been near Aberdeen are being told to stay away, grandad cant use his phone and he was told by me last night he needna bother running down here wanting us to make phone calls for him as he's been shown umpteen times how to make a call on his basic phone!

Anyways it's a 5.6 for me this morning

Have a lovely day, stay safe and be careful in that heat that's being predicted for a lot of you!
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning for me.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning.

Already dumped tonnes of water into the balcony pots (none of which look too good as about half can’t cope with the heat or being directly south facing but you live and learn) and probably going to repeat the watering in an hour or so and get the parasol up to give them some protection from the ridiculous temperature today. 
We’re forecast 40degrees here ffs. And some still don’t think climate change is real.

Oh and a sort of job interview today too. Not counting my chickens etc but it’s an entry level role in a company that employs lots of folks who used to work at a previous employers of mine which unfortunately went bust. I used to be in management there but started in the entry level role. 
Interview is being done on Zoom and it’s with my old MD and we’ve remained friends since parting ways. 
I’ll let you know what happens of course.

And court case update. Served papers on the other party last week along with a settlement proposal. They have 21 days to respond so it’s now just a waiting game. Solicitor and counsel have reported that they’ve had soft approaches about any wiggle room in the proposed settlement. They’ve replied the same way which is to say they’re not negotiating and advise putting something in writing which they’ll refer to their clients about (which is us). Hopefully it won’t drag on too long but there’s money in the pot to cover Court fees if it does go that far.

Anyway.... slap on that SPF50, a hat and sunglasses folks and have a good one!!


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, it’s a 6.0 for me. A day for hiding indoors with my face in the fan. Eldest Madeline is here later to keep me company, Smallest Madeline flew to see her Viking for the first time since February - there’s been a lot of tears during lockdown, and I’m so happy for her that she’s made it out there. Just in time for crayfish season, they’re off to a party tonight, so that’ll be no sense out of her for a good 24 hours (shot per claw soon adds up).


----------



## Gruers

8.8 at 5:40 and 5.5 at 9:00 today, that’s better 
I’m off to golf this morning and out to a fish supper tonight
Have a great day everyone it’ll be a hot one


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today, on a blood test. I got thoroughly pee'd off with the Libre after enduring a very erratic sensor so I decided I'd take a few days off from it before putting a new sensor on


----------



## Lanny

Gosh!  Heat wave: not here in NI; been grey & wet! Wouldn’t mind a bit heat & sunshine!


----------



## Madeline

Lanny said:


> Gosh!  Heat wave: not here in NI; been grey & wet! Wouldn’t mind a bit heat & sunshine!


Swap you!


----------



## Madeline

I’m definitely waking up earlier, but then I’m also starting to shuffle off to bed a lot earlier too. I used to be an owl, but I seem to be morphing into a lark. It makes the days seem far too long.


----------



## SueEK

I also wake early and once awake I have to get up, rarely go back to sleep. 3 mornings I get up at 5.30 for work. Go to bed about 10 though so don’t mind.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 this morning 
Contemplating a run at 7...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 pour moi. Up at the crack before the little ‘uns wake up. Want a bit peace TBF, exhausted.com! Don’t get me wrong, they’re good kids, just full of energy! Never stopped yesterday, in the garden all day, water fights, games of “ tennis” which needed refereeing. Ball pool balls everywhere but the ball pool, spent ages gathering them up last night! Another garden day today until they get picked up later this afternoon. No water fights though,  I’m turning the hose pipe off,  I want to put some washing out!  What a spoilsport I am. 
Have a super Saturday whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Today's reading for me is a 5.3 and my weekly average is also 5.3


----------



## ColinUK

Another 5.5 for me this morning. That is by far my most frequent waking level.


----------



## Madeline

I’m also on 5.3, the second dose of Humulin I does seem to have sorted out any overnight issues, I’m no longer thirsty and peeing for England, and sleeping a lot better.

Tuesday’s task is to ring and ask for fast acting, so I can eat more freely, I’m using my upcoming birthday as a bargaining chip, and a good dose of emotional blackmail as I’ll be well enough to actually celebrate it this year, rather than sleep through it. It’s a big deal, there’s 2 large boxes of crayfish for the party stashed in the freezer, and I WILL have a cake, dammit.

How old are the smalls, @eggyg? Would they paint stones and go geocaching or something? PYO strawberries? Our local one is doing a roaring trade this year, it’s the ideal outdoor socially distanced activity, they’re so popular they’re having to restrict opening and the number of people.


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> I’m also on 5.3, the second dose of Humulin I does seem to have sorted out any overnight issues, I’m no longer thirsty and peeing for England, and sleeping a lot better.
> 
> Tuesday’s task is to ring and ask for fast acting, so I can eat more freely, I’m using my upcoming birthday as a bargaining chip, and a good dose of emotional blackmail as I’ll be well enough to actually celebrate it this year, rather than sleep through it. It’s a big deal, there’s 2 large boxes of crayfish for the party stashed in the freezer, and I WILL have a cake, dammit.
> 
> How old are the smalls, @eggyg? Would they paint stones and go geocaching or something? PYO strawberries? Our local one is doing a roaring trade this year, it’s the ideal outdoor socially distanced activity, they’re so popular they’re having to restrict opening and the number of people.


They’re 13,7 and 2. Big age gaps! Problem is we have a two seater sports car so no transport at the moment, we usually swap cars with daughter but hers is out of action and she’s using her ma in laws! We’ll take them down the river this morning before it gets too hot. It’s only minutes away and they all love walking and having adventures.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today, haven't had one of those for ages!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here...oops, too many JBs at 3am.

The electrician came yesterday, so the reno job that started on April 1, 2019 is finally finished!


----------



## Madeline

Congrats on the HS @Northerner! Wow those are huge age gaps, @eggyg.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on the HS @Northerner . @eggyg i only had one to look after but was wiped out, my nana nap after he left yesterday turned into a nana sleep - 2 hours   Spent an hour and a half in the pool with him yesterday morning, extremely well co-ordinated in the pool, only 23 people so very good. Off for breakfast soon when hubby gets up.
7.2 today after a very naughty albeit very small pork pie last night, smacked hands!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well the bruising is right coming out in Bruce's arm now, a lovely shade of yellow/green yesterday, he has a spare dressing and thinks it should be changed tomorrow, my mum can deal with that while I leave the room! lol

Anyways it's a 6 for me today, rather on the warm side already, hope it doesn't get too much warmer!

Have a lovely day folks
xx


----------



## Docb

Morning all.  6.1 for me.  Averaging 6 on waking for the last couple of weeks which compares with the 5 average over the last few months.  Something has happened but I dunno what.


----------



## Gruers

9.9 a Fish supper last night with friends is to blame


----------



## eggyg

Madeline said:


> Congrats on the HS @Northerner! Wow those are huge age gaps, @eggyg.


Daughter was insistent she wasn’t having anymore after the first, but they moved house about 8 years ago and decided she would, so they had a boy and a girl. She then decided she wanted another but hubby said no way, she eventually wore him down! I’m similar, my three are 36, 33 and 27! It can be a pain trying to entertain them, not now but back in the day!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Work is gonna be fun today. It was my day off yesterday and apparently the compressors that run out fridges didn't cope with the heat too well. They shut the store at 6 yesterday instead of 8.30. Loads of food wasted. And they're still off this morning!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.7 for me although a rather more respectable 5.3 at the other side of the room. Libre and finger agreed on 5.8 post cat feeding.

First job of the day pairing socks 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 3.7 for me although a rather more respectable 5.3 at the other side of the room. Libre and finger agreed on 5.8 post cat feeding.
> 
> First job of the day pairing socks
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Living the best life I see!


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Skies busier than usual here this morning but I was already awake before the first one anyway, so not a problem and I got up at my usual time just before 7. Tested straight away and it was a 5.2 - I finally managed to nail one after coming within a whisker a few times over the past week....!!
> 
> Scorcher here yesterday. Garden weather station registered a high of 36.4, although it did cloud over and get a bit muggy from late afternoon onwards, and we got a light shower. As the forecast was so good my wife invited five of her friends round for a socially-distanced get-together and Chinese takeaway in the garden. I kept out of the way.
> 
> Finally bit the bullet and went for a haircut yesterday afternoon. I normally go every other pension day, so every eight weeks, but my last haircut was four days before lockdown, so the best part of five months ago. Had a trim and a tidy up as I've gotten used to my hair being longer.
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today, haven't had one of those for ages!


Congratulations, you’re lucky you got one as @Robin has been hoarding them all!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @Anitram & @Northerner on the H ESSES.  
5.5 for me this morning.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. 
I was 4.8 at 7.30 when I first woke up, but nodded off again and slept right through the HS station, @eggyg!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Daughter was insistent she wasn’t having anymore after the first, but they moved house about 8 years ago and decided she would, so they had a boy and a girl. She then decided she wanted another but hubby said no way, she eventually wore him down! I’m similar, my three are 36, 33 and 27! It can be a pain trying to entertain them, not now but back in the day!


I had a friend in Spain that was 20 years older than his sister! He told me his mum had some gynaecological problem that took 19 years to fix    hence the big gap.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning inmates

I woke up on 5.8, which is nice, I suppose. Getting out of bed was tricky, though, due to yesterday’s exertions.

It was bit of a circus, really. I’d phoned Plusnet on Thursday moaning about my supposed broadband running at 9mbs. So, Plusnet’s usual excellent service meant that an Openreach engineer turned up at 11am to try and locate the problem. The cleaners turned up at 11.05, so social distancing was fun. I escaped to the balcony. 

The engineer switched the ‘intelligent’ controller in the roadside box to a higher grade 80mbs. It’s still not right, only running at 25 or so. He explained that the controller tries to achieve steady output, so it continually monitors the speed it can do that. So it gradually gets lower and lower. The problem lies in the wiring. There’s high resistance somewhere between the box and me. The cleaners had long gone when he worked this out, but this was now 12.45. Anyway, Plusnet will be sorting this after the weekend. Plusnet is a wholly owned subsidiary of BT, but has excellent customer service. I’d probably still be trying to get through to BT itself.

12.45 was an important time, because at 12.55 we were picked up by son-in-law to go to their gaff for a barbecue in the garden. Boy, was that good. He’d got a 4inch thick lump of sirloin, and slowly roasted, then thinly sliced for serving. Melt in the mouth, and still a little pink in the middle. Served with barbecued courgette slices, ditto Pak Choi and asparagus, and a herby potato salad. Yummy. Drank Chateau Diet Coke, accompanied by an amuse bouche of Creonand insulin. And baby granddaughter had her first ever fish finger to tax her newly acquired four teeth.

Went home a bit knackered, then I had to put a clean cover on the king sized quilt, which made me knackereder. (is that a word?) Cheered up by watching a film on Amazon Prime - Knives Out. It’s a superb whodunnit, very enjoyable.

Had to take a couple of Tramadol before bed, as everything was aching and I could barely walk..

So that’s why it was tricky getting out of bed this morning, and brekkie was a double espresso and two more Tramadol. That’s probably why I’m rambling.

Have a great day, folks. Don’t go to beaches, full of hoi pilloi with no brains, masks or hand steriliser. Just stick the Factor 50 on and sit in the garden with a glass of chilled rosé. Trust me, I’m a doctor


----------



## Amigo

Still high as a kite and I don’t mean from giddiness! My body has gone into some kind of free fall since stopping one of the cancer meds and run off with the insulin supply. I was 7.3 this morning but that’s the best waking level of the week. According to my annual review nurse I shouldn’t be fretting about carb control but she couldn’t suggest what I should fret about instead to get the normally good levels back! 

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo don't be too hard on yourself my lovely, it isn't your fault afterall xx


----------



## Madeline

I’m now cruising along in the 9s, having eaten exactly the same as I do every single day. I can only put it down to the heat, nothing else has changed.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo don't be too hard on yourself my lovely, it isn't your fault afterall xx



Thanks Kaylz

Sometime it’s so frustrating when it just fails to co-operate!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 11.2 @ 7.15am for me after a very piggy day yesterday. Low carb today, it'll be interesting to see what the bg is tomorrow.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.1 for me today,  not the best nights sleep like many I am sure.
Strange noise in the middle of the night didn't help, a picture fell off the wall would you believe!
Managed to repair the metal shed roof yesterday but had to wait until teatime as it was literally too hot to handle!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  well nealy a good start to the week with a 5.3 reading from me today so missed the hs by 0.1


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 6.7


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Morning ev1.  6.7 here.

The sun’s looking menacing already! Slip slap slop, as they say on Oz. Slip on a t-shirt, slap on some sun cream, slop on a hat - or, even better, stay indoors.


----------



## SueEK

It’s going to be another hot one. I found it unbearable yesterday, heat and me don’t sit comfortably together. Eyes are playing up and tooth hurting so not a great start to the day. Had an email last night to say I have a hygienist and dental appt on Tuesday, first I’ve heard of it!! Off back home later today, will be avoiding Brighton beach, I’m surprised we haven’t had a local lockdown due to the amount of people coming.
Anyhow 6.1 for me today, hope you all have a good day. Stay safe and away from the beaches x


----------



## SB2015

5.9 this morning

It is already hot.  Not a day to do too much.  
The loungers will just move from shade to shade.
I went to put the hammock up under our densely covered pergola yesterday, until we saw how rotted the posts are.  Another little job for the autumn. Now that we aren’t going away we will have plenty of time for these things.

A bit more dyeing today as the yarns dried very quickly yesterday.  
Enjoying just playing around.  No planning at all. Unusual for me.

Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Madeline said:


> I’m now cruising along in the 9s, having eaten exactly the same as I do every single day. I can only put it down to the heat, nothing else has changed.



Diabetes certainly knows how to surprise us!!
Keep cool and I hope thattoday is a better one for you.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Was a light mist when I clambered out of bed and opened my curtains at 5:50am, came back to the living room with breakfast at 7:10am and can barely make anything out through the window it's gotten that thick!   still warm though, almost 26C in my bedroom

@Michael12421 nice one, much better! 

6.9 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks and take care in this heat!
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all,  8.2 for me today. Our house smells like Christmas day at the mo as I'm currently cooking a Turkey crown ready for our friends who live opposite as they're coming over for dinner later. So it's cold turkey, jacket spuds and corn on the cob done on the bbq with salad and stuff. Should be a good afternoon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.1 for me 

I know where there's a path that needs weeding.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Reduced basal by a whole unit (3.5 to 2.5 units) last night because of the heat, and was still groping for jelly babies at 2am. Off riding in a mo, before it gets too hot.


----------



## Madeline

5.6 again for me. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

It was 6.3 at bed time and was 9.5 on waking and then a few chores and shower before breakfast and it’s down to 8.3 but still too high
what happened overnight?
have a great day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning.     
C'mon sun! I know you're hiding behind those clouds.

Stay safe and well and in the shade.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 6.6 Yesterday actually turned out quite nice! Today is looking good too! Some sunshine if not quite a heatwave!

Read a pile of books in the conservatory yesterday! Forgot to check in & can’t remember the waking figure now! Probably do the same today!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine! I rather missed it with all the wet, grey days recently! Have a lazy, easy Sunday folks!


----------



## stephknits

A 6.8 this morning.  Hot here in sunny Suffolk.  We are putting the roof back on what was our outside toilet which is becoming an inside shower room.  Now newly installed with lights and fan and better insulation.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a 6.3 today. Late checking in as I got distracted stripping the bed and putting a wash on. Glorious here yesterday and today. Recovered from the cherubs staying over, it was all good fun.  We are going to try and do a bit of  tidying up in the garden but if it gets as hot as yesterday we might just lounge! @SB2015 we lounge under our pergola, it’s great for dappled shade as it has a grape vine growing over it. Have a sunny Sunday.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. Its a 4.5 from cloudy Staffordshire. Sorry i haven't been posting for a week, we went away and the reception was patchy. Anyway, weekly average was 6.5, not too bad. 
We went walking in Cornwall. Fully armed with face masks, hand sanitiser etc. I can honestly say that we did not see any crowding on the beaches we passed. Everyone was social distancing and mostly the same in the streets. The very few who weren't we kept away from but on the whole everyone behaved well and seemed to follow guidelines. We didn't stay/go to the busier resorts as i understand they were much more full! We ate out and i can say that the restaurant was fab with social distanced tables,ventilation, staff wearing visors and menus that were used only by you then disposed of, all seating was only used once during that sitting and steralised after use. The accommodation was also great, deep cleaned between stays, hand sanitiser and soap everywhere, and communal areas cleaned every day with more sanitiser available there. All in all, i felt very safe.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 first thing this morning (6:30am) - Was out with a friend yesterday and we walked through a gorgeous food market in Hackney and I partook of contraband foods - I then proceeded to follow that path all day. So I had quiche with a pastry crust, a pasteis de natas, then much later an exquisite coronation chicken scotch egg, and even later a jaffa cake scotch egg which had an orange jelly centre in an ice cream egg, surrounded by a dark chocolate 'meat' and was obviously deep fried. It was delicious! 
We did walk 12 miles all in all yesterday so I'd have worked off about 1/5th of those calories but zero idea what the carb level was. 

Anyway... tonight I'm going to have broccoli and mushroom stir-fry with konjac noodles (so really not many carbs at all) and then I'll knock out a 36 hour fast before going straight back on the shakes as per usual. 

I did stand on the scales this morning just to see what the gain was after yesterday and it was a whopping 1kg. 

There's clearly a physiological impact of eating that many carbs and sugars though as I feel decidedly sluggish this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all, a 6.3 today. Late checking in as I got distracted stripping the bed and putting a wash on. Glorious here yesterday and today. Recovered from the cherubs staying over, it was all good fun.  We are going to try and do a bit of  tidying up in the garden but if it gets as hot as yesterday we might just lounge! @SB2015 we lounge under our pergola, it’s great for dappled shade as it has a grape vine growing over it. Have a sunny Sunday. View attachment 15015


I imagine you in glorious repose upon the table with Mr Eggy feeding you grapes freshly picked from the vine!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Daughter was insistent she wasn’t having anymore after the first, but they moved house about 8 years ago and decided she would, so they had a boy and a girl. She then decided she wanted another but hubby said no way, she eventually wore him down! I’m similar, my three are 36, 33 and 27! It can be a pain trying to entertain them, not now but back in the day!


My mum is (or was as she's the only left now) the youngest by 13 years. So it was her, her sister +13, her youngest brother (3 years older than her sister) and the eldest brother (add another fifteen years on to get to him). 
The eldest was married with children who are older than my mum, who was an aunt when she was born and a great aunt at a really young age too. My head hurts when I try to work out who actually begot who in our family!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I imagine you in glorious repose upon the table with Mr Eggy feeding you grapes freshly picked from the vine!


That made me laugh! But....
1. Don’t think the table would hold my weight, it’s a bit decrepit! 
2. It would do my back in lying on the aforementioned table.
3. I’ve never be able to get on said table.
4. The grapes are wine grapes and are very bitter.
5. I might have a go though!


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> It’s going to be another hot one. I found it unbearable yesterday, heat and me don’t sit comfortably together. Eyes are playing up and tooth hurting so not a great start to the day. Had an email last night to say I have a hygienist and dental appt on Tuesday, first I’ve heard of it!! Off back home later today, will be avoiding Brighton beach, I’m surprised we haven’t had a local lockdown due to the amount of people coming.
> Anyhow 6.1 for me today, hope you all have a good day. Stay safe and away from the beaches x


Nice site, is it Seaford high up on the rocks?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> My mum is (or was as she's the only left now) the youngest by 13 years. So it was her, her sister +13, her youngest brother (3 years older than her sister) and the eldest brother (add another fifteen years on to get to him).
> The eldest was married with children who are older than my mum, who was an aunt when she was born and a great aunt at a really young age too. My head hurts when I try to work out who actually begot who in our family!


Blimey! Our youngest daughter (now 27) was an auntie at 14 and she’s now a great auntie, but on her husband’s side. His ( half) sister is 18 years older than him and has just become a grandma. He is 28! We think it’s funny.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> @SB2015 we lounge under our pergola, it’s great for dappled shade as it has a grape vine growing over it. Have a sunny Sunday.


Ours is covered in wisteria, Jasmin and clematis.  I think the wisteria is now holding it up.
We have to replace the nearby fence too so I think it will be cut back quite a bit in the rebuilding of the pergola and the fence replacement.  It is now less of a dappled shade and more of a cool black out.

A great place for a sleep in a hot day.


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Nice site, is it Seaford high up on the rocks?


No it is Church Farm at Pagham nr Chichester but it is also a lovely site


----------



## MAC2020

My 7-day waking average is at best 5.3, at worst 5.55. 
Winning


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A surprising 6.4 this morning...
Does anyone know if a lack of sleep affects the numbers?
Drank a fair bit of fluid yesterday to keep hydrated but the had to get up in the night... Some days you canne win!
Loft room painting duties today
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.6


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  today's reading is 5.5 for me


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.5. I too have had a restless night @Snowwy and I definitely think it puts the ol’ BGs up. I have friends coming for a garden lunch today, we haven’t seen each other  this year so looking forward to it. Only problem is, the weather! Had a lovely few days and today it’s forecast warm but with thundery showers! Drat! Don’t think my grapevine covered pergola will shelter us from that! Fingers crossed everyone please. Have a marvellous Monday all.


----------



## Docb

4.9 for me this morning so it looks like I am heading back to my normal sort of waking readings after a couple of weeks with high 5's and 6's.  Weird stuff this diabetes and a reminder, not for the first time, not to react to small changes in BG.  Best leave things a bit to make sure changes have some sort of permanence before thinking about whether you should do something.

PS... above only applies if readings are in target range.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Dull here but still on the warmer feeling side, weather warnings out here for thunderstorms right through until Wednesday although I doubt we'll actually see anything, we never do!   

Mum changed Bruce's dressing yesterday, it isn't actually looking too bad, about 10 stitches in there, the bruising looks far more horrific to be honest! 

Anyways it's a 6 for me this morning, got Bruce attempting to bring shopping up today, well his cat still needs fed and the food is at his! 

Have a nice day folks!
xx


----------



## Gruers

8.3 this morning after a 6.3 last night, strange how readings go up overnight, might be the weather, who knows.
Off to golf this afternoon followed by dinner with friends, have a great day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning for me.  

Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Nothing exciting on the horizon today, just another day in the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

Got the urge to leave the house today - at the weekends, there’s so many people around at the mo, enjoying their hols in lovely Pembrokeshire, that we hunker down at home! So by Monday, I’m chomping at the bit...a swift visit to my local M&S should sort me out. Need some new slippers anyway - the excitement!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Had a great day with our friends popping over for a nice relaxed afternoon. Roast Turkey, jacket pots, corn on cob and peppers done on the bbq. Laughs and finished the evening off playing Uno.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, more chomping of jelly babies at 2am needed, I always hypo in hot weather, but it’s getting ridiculous, I probably need to reduce my daytime basal as well as my nighttime. Going for a walk this morning, along the valley to the next village, where there is a café doing Chancellor's Special half price lunches.


----------



## freesia

Its 8.8 for me this morning. Bit disappointing though it had gone a bit high overnight, at least its coming down now. Have a good day folks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Madeline

5.7 for me, beautiful day. Eldest Small Madeline is heading home after lunch, and youngest is still away so I shall enjoy the rare opportunity of being all by myself. Hoping for some spectacular storms to watch. Have a great day all.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning and heading to Whole Foods and Kensington Gardens before a visit to the National Gallery this afternoon.


----------



## SB2015

Spot on 5 this morning.

Looking forward to a photo of those slippers @Bloden 

Just pressed the baby blanket I have woven (avatar) and it is ready to hand over tomorrow.
The Baby’s Name is spelt out in morse code, a good way of choosing a pattern.

Abandoned our usual walk today, as it is still very hot.
Off In search for trees again, and new pure cotton white sheets.
As exciting as Bloden’s adventures.

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> 6.3 this morning and heading to Whole Foods and Kensington Gardens before a visit to the National Gallery this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 15021


Do you still have to book a ticket for the galleries.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
8 for me this morning
OH seeing DN this morning for month check
Best Wishes


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Do you still have to book a ticket for the galleries.


You have to book for all galleries and museums yes. But the tickets are free. It’s just timed entry and for the National there’s a choice of routes you follow but you don’t specify that when you book.


----------



## Bloden

Morse code...brilliant @SB2015 and a lovely blanket. Very clever!  

The slippers won’t be anything fancy (nothing spangly). They’re for a hospital stay at the end of the month.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Didn't get online yesterday as was crook. I'm thinking it's the heat. I'm a bloater! Or a puffer fish.

8.3 @ 7.01am but I did have carbs with roast dinner yesterday cooked by nephew. Some little yorkshires, some Aunt Bessie roasties, sweet potato, cheesy cauli etc so that reading not too bad really. I'm trying to fast inbetween meals. 

Yesterday 7.5 @ 7.09am second day of trying to be healthier, as low carb as possible for me.


----------



## Snowwy

Just back from painting duties, wow it was hot!
@eggyg thanks I wondered if the weather had an effect
@SB2015 clever! My Dad taught me morse code when I was a boy, he was a radio ham. Just for fun my real name is ..  ._  _. 

Blessjngs Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

02:29 BS 13.1 Just got back exhausted from A&E when I had abdominal pains on my left side due to my digestive system being blocked for about 36 hours! 

Forgot to check in on Monday, yesterday now for you lot in bed, but, STILL Monday for me!

The problems started after eating breakfast on Sunday & never ate lunch or anything else much, apart from half oatcakes to take with insulin, when I felt that familiar abdominal pain & knew my digestive system was blocked again. So, Spent the rest of Sunday writhing on the bed but, managed to sleep Sunday night! I got through most of Monday with STILL no relief in sight & not being able to sleep at all I threw in the towel & went to A&E just after 22:00. My BS had already started to rise slowly on Sunday & on Monday woke on 20.0mmol Upped all doses & had Novorapid roughly every 4/5 hours along with half an oatcake, got lower BS throughout the day: 16.6, 14.3 12.8 & 11.2 around 22:15 to 22:30 at A&E. Dried heaved a couple of times throughout the day but, having eaten hardly anything, there was nothing to come up. A&E gave me 2 strong painkillers when I was seen by triage as It could be 3.5 hours before being seen by a doctor: turned out to be 2 hours; fell asleep, at last, with the edge of the pain taken off & had a very numb bum from the hard chair! Was the very last person to be seen by doctors as the were a lot of football match injuries with a broken collar bone & various limping football players that took a while to clear AND 6 police officers: on a Monday night; some kind of a ruckus occurred!

But, eventually seen & was given Laxido powder sachets, 2 in water 3 times a day for 3 to 5 days depending on when I get relief! Doctor also said I need to see my GP for more if needed as I got 1 box of 20 & discuss about maybe needing to take them on a regular or semi regular basis given my ongoing liver problems & difficulty in digesting fats?

I took my midnight Levemir while still waiting to be seen by which time BS had risen to 15.6 & since I wasn’t home yet & still not sure how long a wait, only had 4 units of Novorapid to be on the safe side: don’t want to risk a hypo as I forgot to take oatcakes with me!

The irony is I’m not in much pain anymore & there are signs that relief is on the way! So, will get some much needed sleep now & start taking the laxatives in the morning: don’t want to start running to the loo when trying to sleep tonight; my complexion is grey enough from sheer exhaustion & lack of sleep! I need to recharge my batteries & feel I CAN sleep at last!

I wish you all a Very Good Morning, coming up, & hope you all have a Wonderful Day!

I’m off now to get some much needed z’s! Eyes closed with a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today after a horribly stuffy night


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 2.9


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. @Lanny hope you are in the land of nod at the moment 6am and feel better when you wake. Dreadful day at work yesterday, so hot in my little room and busier than ever just overwhelmed with urgent work. My calf, ankle and foot has swollen due to a mozzie bite, they lurve me. Got one of the drs to have a look who said to out hydrocortisone on that one. I have loads, all on one side, they are driving me nuts. Have taken an antihistamine as well to try and stop me scratching.  Have dentist and hygienist later, am dreading that. Eyes still playing up so feeling a tad fed up at the mo.
Anyhow 6.3 for me today and off again to face my stuffy room and bucket loads of work.  It’s 27 on my thermometer at the moment so probably going to be another hot one. Have a good one all xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  4.8 for me this morning ,  had a bit of a rough night here due to all the thunder & lighting and rain we had in Barrow


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A steamy 6.0 here in Sussex and 19 degrees outside.
Trying to get a change of air in the house atm but not sure if it's any fresher. Can I summon the energy for a run at 7... 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  4.8 for me this morning ,  had a bit of a rough night here due to all the thunder & lighting and rain we had in Barrow


Same in North Cumbria @Baz. started about midnight and peaked about 3am. The lightning was that bright we could see it with our eyes closed! Then seconds later mega loud thunder and torrential rain.


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawing, 5,8 today. Never ate a thing after about 3pm yesterday. The weather behaved itself for my garden lunch. We had a great time, three courses! I made the starters and main and one friend brought the pudding. One bottle of champagne and one of Prosecco was also put away. Ah well, you only live once and we haven’t been together since last June. Fab day. Today I’m relaxing, haven’t slept well, hot and sticky and thunder and lightning aren’t good bedfellows. Have a fab day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here...too much oj at 3am to fix a hypo, oops.

Got my shopping fix yesterday. Every time I left a shop, the heavens opened and I got soaked. By the time I got home for lunch, it was SCORCHIO and I spent the afternoon indoors sweating. Nuts! In fact, it was the exact same weather we usually get in Northern Spain in August.

Hope you’re feeling better @Lanny.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Rubbish night's sleep far too stuffy and doesn't feel any better this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I've done it again, another HS. Don’t get any for ages and three come along in under a week.
Did a 7mile walk yesterday, punctuated by lunch, and planning same today, but in the opposite direction. Son is staycationing with us this week, so we’re all pretending we are on hol. (he should have been at a friend's wedding in Turkey, now postponed til next year)


----------



## ColinUK

5.5


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce managed to bring up a box of cat food, his juice, mum's juice and my cake bars yesterday, got another Morrison's delivery due tonight between 10-11pm to stock up on things I regularly need while they are on promotion

Been suffering with a headache for 3 days now, close to the point of tears with it, a mix of the stuffyness, heat and neighbours thumping loud music to blame I think, think if we had some thunder and lightening to clear the air it would do me the world of good too but I won't hold my breathe for that!

Extra needle for me today, due my contraceptive so I'll get that ready to do in about an hour

Anyways its a 5.5 for me this morning

Have a lovely day folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## Gruers

8.4 today, more golf later but it won’t be as hot as yesterday. That was hot hot hot 
have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

8.6 again for me today. Had high readings all day yesterday, even corrections not working. Levels up to 13 overnight but dropped back down. I'm assuming its this heat so i'll up basal tonight, see what happens. Temperature 31° today, supposed to feel like 37°. Steamy 
Keep hydrated and cool everyone x


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this morning after a nice flat line overnight.

@Robin you are getting greedy now.  Well done on that HS.

A busy day and already running a little late.  
Have a good day all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Dreading work today as we had another major fridge breakdown overnight. Loads more wasted food to be binned. We've probably wasted approximately £100,000 of food since last Friday due to fridge breakdowns! South Essex Wildlife hospital may get another phone call to come and collect what they can for the animals in their care.


----------



## stephknits

7.1 this morning.  Am hoping to do very little today, bit already need to go to the pharmacy and take Alice into town,not to mention my weekly social zoom meeting with my team at work.  My phone tells me this time last year we were in Cyprus and kindly shows me photos of us in the pool and sea.  If I close my eyes it feels like I am there, shame about the lack of pool though...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin on the HS
5.1 for me (so near and yet so far)   
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, I've done it again, another HS. Don’t get any for ages and three come along in under a week.
> Did a 7mile walk yesterday, punctuated by lunch, and planning same today, but in the opposite direction. Son is staycationing with us this week, so we’re all pretending we are on hol. (he should have been at a friend's wedding in Turkey, now postponed til next year)


Like buses! Congratulations...again!


----------



## Schrodinger

Hello, yeah I know not been around various reasons Libre running 8 ahead was one reason but go a replacement on now which is reading more to what I expect. On the bingo card this more 6.7 

Happy Tuesday everybody.


----------



## Madeline

HS congrats @Robin 

6.3 for me also, hideously muggy today and back to being on my own so going to hide in the basement.


----------



## Lanny

10:07 BS 10.0 after some sleep & exactly half of my waking BS yesterday with about 2 hours of DP as I woke just after 8am, tried going back to sleep can’t: gut is starting to wake up with the odd twinge of pain as I’m awake; going to take the laxatives now & throughout the day!  Oh what fun awaits me BUT, after a bit of sleep, I’m facing it with a sense of humour, at least!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. In just under the wire if I type fast!  

8.2 @ 9.27am had a lie in after being on BoredPanda till 3 reading spooky stories. We had thunder and lightning too  but it's got no cooler. I've to go to the birthplace of the NHS to pick up new hearing aids and batteries for Mum, have to see security guard, stay at the door to A&E and phone up. Agh. Stress. Plus 2 soddin' buses, have a good day all.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon fellow travellers

I woke on 5.8 when the spectacular donner und blitzen kicked off around 2.00, and was 5.1 when I got up for a wee at 7.45. Went back to bed, woke up at 11.45 on 5.4. Apart from sleeping too much, that’s a damn fine demo of good basal control, even if I say it myself

I’ve been getting loads of deliveries this morning. The best came from Ecuador, ordered last Wednesday - Fed-Ex shining as usual. It’s a new hand made Panama Hat. The dog (RIP) chewed my last one to shreds. Looks super cool. That’ll be de rigeur in the Old Trafford members area next season, if there is one. I’m not old fashioned, I’m a style icon. With a cool head.

Next delivery should be new pack of 6 sensors for the Libre. Now when you phone them, they warn that because of Covid, your call may not be answered by a UK call centre. That was the same last time I phoned, but the sensors still arrived four days after. You can’t tell any difference, to be honest, so best not to ask how the weather is  in Finland.

Have a good day folks, and if you find yourselves in a thunderstorm, stand at least 2m away from the tallest person. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Have a good day folks, and if you find yourselves in a thunderstorm, stand at least 2m away from the tallest person. You know it makes sense.


I’ll add don’t stand on the business end of your phone charger immediately after getting out of the shower. Thought it was a bee.


----------



## SueEK

Come on then @mikeyB lets have a peak at your Panama


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today  I've taken a week off from the Libre and it does make you realise 2 things - 1. that you can get through a lot of test strips in a week, and 2. that you get very little information from test strips  Think I may put a sensor on tomorrow. 

Another horrible night with absolutely no movement in the air, so no relief from open windows. And I live Oop North, so it must be particularly awful for those Dahn Sarf where if is even hotter


----------



## Snowwy

@Northerner you are so right about us Dahn Sarf!
Morning all,  6.1 on the meter this morning, 
Grandparent duties today, I wonder what he has in store for us?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Mornings folks, a surprising 5.8 for me today, perhaps lack of sleep and feeling ‘done in’ is good for me?? Managed to get through my visit to the dentist and hygienist, usual story pointing out my gum disease. after 37 years of it it’s getting boring. Swollen leg has gone down this morning, let’s hope it stays that way. Off to work again need to leave early as need fuel.
Have a good day all, hoping the weather will break today, it’s sooo hot, 28 already here phew!!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it very very warm here in Cumbria with a very restless night sleep my reading for today is 6.4


----------



## Michael12421

Morning. 6.2.  Monstrous rain and thunder for most of the night. The campo will be more of a paddy field than an olive grove today. Rain much needed though.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.0 here - pasta is a mystery to me. Sometimes I go low, sometimes I have a sustained high (like last night).

Off to see my mam today. A coffee out is planned...I can hardly contain myself, something ‘normal’!


----------



## Madeline

Morning campers. 6.5 after a horrible day and night. We are supposed to ‘only’ hit 24°C here today, am hoping that helps and today is a bit more normal.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 from me.

Glad the home office overlooks a shady garden. It manages to stay reasonably cool.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Missed out on the thunderstorms last night, we could hear rumbles in the distance, and a fantastic display of near continuous sheet lightning. We had a teaspoonful of rain. More forecast today though.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Got up and opened my bedroom curtains at 5:50am to be greeted with a flash of lightening in my face! Torrential rain and horrendously loud thunder which has only just stopped a short while ago

Had a Morrison's delivery booked for last night to Bruce's between 10-11pm, email in the morning confirming it was packed etc and rather surprised as it was a large order with NO substitutions! But the even more shocking thing was the fact Bruce left here just before 9pm for me to receive a text while I was in the bathroom so didn't get it at 9:05pm from a strange number asking if I was ok to get my Morrison's delivery early! He was waiting outside Bruce's in the van when Bruce got there   

Anyways its a 5.4 for me this morning, still shockingly warm, thought the storm might have cleared the air and cooled it down a bit but no such luck 

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Really bored of the rubbish sleeping now and looking forward to the weather breaking and giving some much needed respite. 
Also pretty bored with the ear infection and resultant tinnitus now as well. I love my music and films and it’s not the same watching them with subtitles on. 
Have a GP’s appointment tomorrow where he’ll look in my ear (presumably to see if he can see straight through to the other side!) and get a decent idea of what’s going on. 
Balcony plants are seriously suffering in the heat too. Even the olive tree is not coping well. I’m going to repurpose some bin bags as jackets for the pots so that I can fill the bags up with water and make sure they don’t run dry. Or that’s the theory. Hanging basket is a mass of crispy plants so that’s in need of replacing. Oddly the lavender hasn’t coped at all well so that’s going to be replaced by rosemary I think as that’s likely to do an awful lot better. 
The two terracotta troughs are going to become a gravel garden test because, with no outdoor tap and being 100% south facing, it may be wise to adapt planting to be a completely watering free gravel garden. I’ll look at places like Beth Chatto and Harlow Carr for inspiration.

In other matters, no news on the court case but the word is we are expecting an initial response this week. Lawyer suggests it’s going to be pushback against our offer to settle. Collectively we’ve said we’re not budging on the settlement figure and are more than willing to go to court. And nothing yet on the job front. I may chase Ben today about a response but I’m meeting up with him early on Saturday morning for coffee (8am) halfway between our homes so about 90 minutes walking for each of us, and I can ask him then.

Tomorrow I’ll ask the GP about booking in for an HbA1C test as I’ve not had one since Feb and I’d like to know the difference my weight loss has made. Although there’s the possibility of a huge downside of having the test because I’m worried I may slough everything off and revert to old ways if there’s very little difference to show for it. (That said, being aware that there’s a downside and that there’s a risk of reverting to previous behaviours does seem to suggest that I won’t because I’ll be mindful of what’s going in my mouth and how I feel.)

Oh and BG this morning is 5.4! Almost forgot that bit!


----------



## ColinUK

Madeline said:


> Morning campers. 6.5 after a horrible day and night. We are supposed to ‘only’ hit 24°C here today, am hoping that helps and today is a bit more normal. View attachment 15027


We’re expecting to hit 34 degrees again today. With a mere 72% humidity.


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> We’re expecting to hit 34 degrees again today. With a mere 72% humidity.


Grim. Have you tried drip watering for your plants?


----------



## freesia

7.7 here this morning. Better than the last couple of days anyway. I love warm weather but this is too hot for me. Frustrating as well when you finally get your ratios sorted and they need changing because it can't cope with the heat. We got hardly any rain here last night but a good lightning show. Supposed to feel like 37°here later!!! . Have plenty of water and be careful out there.


----------



## ColinUK

Madeline said:


> Grim. Have you tried drip watering for your plants?


I’d need to rig up some kind of Heath Robinson device to hold water bags and then run the drip hose everywhere. Not entirely sure where to start doing that this year but it’s certainly something I’ll look into for next year.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 this morning for me.

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9! One word...rice! Yesterday was soooo hot and humid, literally unbearable at times. But the joys of living in a 300 year old sandstone cottage is that, downstairs at least, is always lovely and cool. Upstairs is a different matter! We had all the upstairs windows open through the night so it felt a bit cooler, had a better sleep. The house has been ransacked, but at least it was cool! 
Off for post lockdown haircut number two. I waited 21 weeks and 3 days for my last one and now I’m off for another one only 18 days later! Back to “ normal”. Would generally walk into town but taking the air conditioned car today, never, ever want to feel like I did yesterday after our 5 mile walk.
@ColinUK my hanging basket had to be brought in from the front garden as it was embarrassing mess of crispy petunias!
Have a warm Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Had a Morrison's delivery booked for last night to Bruce's between 10-11pm, email in the morning confirming it was packed etc and rather surprised as it was a large order with NO substitutions! But the even more shocking thing was the fact Bruce left here just before 9pm for me to receive a text while I was in the bathroom so didn't get it at 9:05pm from a strange number asking if I was ok to get my Morrison's delivery early! He was waiting outside Bruce's in the van when Bruce got there


I had that from Morrison's when they delivered to me - he came an hour early!


----------



## Schrodinger

Morning, that was another fun thunderstorm last night although have resisted what a friend of mind did back in the 80's 

Bingo card this morning a rather rude 2.4 not expected but nothing to worry about.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg If I didn’t know you better I’d wonder if that was a euphemism!

“Have you seen her front basket? It’s full of crispy petunias!”


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg If I didn’t know you better I’d wonder if that was a euphemism!
> 
> “Have you seen her front basket? It’s full of crispy petunias!”


What? Moi? I was going to say crispy lobelia initially but thought better of it!


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> I’d need to rig up some kind of Heath Robinson device to hold water bags and then run the drip hose everywhere. Not entirely sure where to start doing that this year but it’s certainly something I’ll look into for next year.


Try inverting a bottle of water into the soil, or you can buy these sort of bulb things, they’re called Aqua Globes.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> I had that from Morrison's when they delivered to me - he came an hour early!


The one last week was bang in the middle of the slot I chose but this shocked me, in a good way of course! lol, they have had a good range of slots available but then I think that's because they only started delivering in my town a few weeks ago and I don't think too many people know yet, I only went with a slot so late as it was only £2 haha
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Madeline said:


> Try inverting a bottle of water into the soil, or you can buy these sort of bulb things, they’re called Aqua Globes.


Done that. Have two litre bottles inverted into the hanging basket and the troughs. I’ve cut the top off and stuffed them with coir to slow the water drainage. They’re dry within an hour in this heat.


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> Done that. Have two litre bottles inverted into the hanging basket and the troughs. I’ve cut the top off and stuffed them with coir to slow the water drainage. They’re dry within an hour in this heat.


Mad isn’t it, all I have left then is to suggest carefully lifting out the whole shebang and lining the baskets with a folded bin bag so the water can’t escape. Or try using bottles without the tops off so the water drips through more slowly.


----------



## Lanny

It’s a shocker this morning: 10:25 BS 14.3  But, it won’t stay that way for long. A little sign of relief after 2 doses, 4 sachets, yesterday with still the odd twinge of pain here & there. Then, conked out slept around 20:00, I think: remember thinking can I last until 22:00 to take the final dose, 2 sachets, of the day? That was the last conscious thought I remember: slept like a log through till now & no last 2 sachets, no midnight Levemir & just 1 very dazed, half drunken loll to the bathroom in the night where I had a wee bit more relief, cleaned up & was SO sleepy I barely felt the usual cold dunk in a couple of inches of cold water in the bath before going straight back to sleep! Discovered I forgot to switch off the bathroom lights & the hall lights on my trip back to bed! That’s how “Spaced Out!” I was!

A quick Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m getting some insulin in me, eat breakfast & have 2 more sachets of laxatives after! Maybe relief will start speeding up a bit? Can’t wait for the blockage to be completely cleared!


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK is that your ruggedly handsome face that’s just popped up on the Diabetes UK page on my FB and Insta feed? Smashing photo may I say.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK is that your ruggedly handsome face that’s just popped up on the Diabetes UK page on my FB and Insta feed? Smashing photo may I say.


That pic is a little old. Now I’ve only got the one chin!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> That pic is a little old. Now I’ve only got the one chin!


When God was handing out chins, I thought he said gin, and I asked for a double!


----------



## Ditto

eggyg said:


> When God was handing out chins, I thought he said gin, and I asked for a double!


 LOL



> (presumably to see if he can see straight through to the other side!)


 and LOL 

S'funny and entertaining this thread.  

8.2 @ 8.33am. Ermagerd I'm melting and have sprung a leak, I have to wipe my face every minute. Gas men have cleared off for the day and left the hall all over dirt so I've to get the Henry out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 S'too hot. My lips are salty.


----------



## Lanny

04:57 BS 12.0 Still a bit high & erratic but, corrected & won’t stay that high for long! 

Relief is frustratingly slow & I still have to eat sometimes & certainly drink water. The odd painful episodes have to be calmed down with a couple of paracetamol & need to keep an eye on how many I take! I’ve been eating noodles & mash potato with baked beans. Kept cancelling my shopping orders this week & reordering for the following day! This time tesco IS coming later today 14:00 to 15:00 & I’ve ordered only various brands of fresh vegetable soup & bottled still water! That’s all I’m eating til I’m cleared: vegetable soup for a bit of fibre to help things along; felt I’m going a bit backwards everytime I eat & the pain builds up again! An unavoidable rare pain induced frown from me, I’m afraid! Also, getting to hate the taste of Laxido!

A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I would LOVE to have a Wonderful Day again sometime soon! Sigh!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 4.9


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 04:57 BS 12.0 Still a bit high & erratic but, corrected & won’t stay that high for long!
> 
> Relief is frustratingly slow & I still have to eat sometimes & certainly drink water. The odd painful episodes have to be calmed down with a couple of paracetamol & need to keep an eye on how many I take! I’ve been eating noodles & mash potato with baked beans. Kept cancelling my shopping orders this week & reordering for the following day! This time tesco IS coming later today 14:00 to 15:00 & I’ve ordered only various brands of fresh vegetable soup & bottled still water! That’s all I’m eating til I’m cleared: vegetable soup for a bit of fibre to help things along; felt I’m going a bit backwards everytime I eat & the pain builds up again! An unavoidable rare pain induced frown from me, I’m afraid! Also, getting to hate the taste of Laxido!
> 
> A very early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I would LOVE to have a Wonderful Day again sometime soon! Sigh!


Aw @Lanny, I do hope that things improve for you very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   Well I've got a 5.2 this morning  hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## SueEK

Congrats again @Baz. @Lanny hope today is the day for you, you will feel so much better, fingers crossed x
6.5 today and can’t decide whether to go down the caravan or not, expecting thunderstorms which doggy hates and of course is louder in a van than at home, will see how it goes. Incredibly close here today, smattering of rain overnight but never heard it.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 7.6 for me today. Another hot sweaty night.


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   Well I've got a 5.2 this morning  hope everyone has the best day possible


Snap!

I hope your system clears asap @Lanny and you can lose that frown emoji.

Sweaty or what! I feel like I’m melting, hahaha.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, still on much reduced basal, I’m usually on 5 in  a morning and 3.5 at night, currently on 4 in a morning and 2 at night. Scraped along the bottom in the 4s all night, but started rising to the 6s around 6am. There's no accounting for my BG weirdness.
Congratulations @Baz. and @Bloden on the HS's.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a libre low 3.7 for me. S perfectly respectable 5.4 post cat feeding.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Trying to beat my food demons even more, the last 2 days I’ve had this with dinner, very delicious too! Haven’t eaten anything like it in over 3 years apart from a slice of yule log etc for Christmas dinner and New Year dinner so knowing I can without having a meltdown now is great!


Strange day though yesterday, woke to 5.4, reduced bolus and was only 5.5 by dinner, reduced bolus by half a unit and had still fallen to 4.4 by tea! reduced that bolus too so only took 1 unit for 30g carbs and was still only 5.5 by bedtime! 2 digestive biscuits down the hatch for that, the hypo's aren't true as sensor is now sometimes 1mmol lower but jeez!!


Anyway despite all that, waking was 4.2 so had a glucose chew which brought me to 4.7 by the time I tested for breakfast, feeling really fed up with diabetes at the minute!

Horrible scene's 25 miles up the road at the train derailment, feel for the deceased's families and thoughts are with them

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Missed an HS by .1 today as I scored a 5.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.5 on this much fresher morning, thank goodness! Not a lot on today, but washing and hosting a sleepover for eldest granddaughter, 13 going on 25! Have a more refreshing Thursday, hopefully.   Congrats to @Baz. and @Bloden.


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> There's no accounting for my BG weirdness.


@Robin  that is so very true.
@Kaylz i'm glad you enjoyed your cake bar. Keep it up and well done.
Well its a shocking 3.1 here this morning. Libre says i've been hypo since around 5am! Have a good day everyone whatever you do.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Horrible scene's 25 miles up the road at the train derailment, feel for the deceased's families and thoughts are with them


I think everyone is with you on this @Kaylz. My thoughts are with all x


----------



## stephknits

My libre told me I was 2.9 and had been all night, finger prick a more respectable 4.4.  
Nothing on but the dreaded drumming lesson today which is a relief.


----------



## SB2015

Joining @Baz. and @Bloden with an HS!!

I hope that you have a better day today @Lanny.

We were promised storms yesterday and it seems to have skirted round us.
Another scorcher and our fish pleading for a top up in the pond.

Hoping for a much cooler day.


----------



## Gruers

7.9 today have a good one, it might be wet today


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.1 today.

I managed to fall face down a week back and my knees and arms have been mostly black & blue. Worst fall I’ve had. Back walking a bit better now and just in time for the retina clinic today- the one where my blood sugar goes stratospheric with fear

Fabulous HS work @SB2015 @Bloden and @Baz.
Great to hear you enjoyed your cake bar @Kaylz 

Storms last night don’t seem to have cooled the air. Hope you’re all doing ok out there


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 5.1 today.
> 
> I managed to fall face down a week back and my knees and arms have been mostly black & blue. Worst fall I’ve had. Back walking a bit better now and just in time for the retina clinic today- the one where my blood sugar goes stratospheric with fear
> 
> Fabulous HS work @SB2015 @Bloden and @Baz.
> Great to hear you enjoyed your cake bar @Kaylz
> 
> Storms last night don’t seem to have cooled the air. Hope you’re all doing ok out there


Ouch! Wondered where you’d got to, I hope the bruises are fading fast.
Good luck at the clinic today, a collective forum waft of support is on its way.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> eldest granddaughter, 13 going on 25!


Better than my great niece who’s 21 going on 10


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> I managed to fall face down a week back and my knees and arms have been mostly black & blue. Worst fall I’ve had. Back walking a bit better now and just in time for the retina clinic today- the one where my blood sugar goes stratospheric with fear


You really are determined to batter the surrounding pavements.  I hope that the colour coming out means that those bruises are less painful now.  I hope all goes well today with the clinic.


----------



## HenryBennett

6.0 for me. A little disappointing.

I was a bit careless yesterday. Last day of our short staycation. A magnum ice cream mid-morning, a pint of lager shandy sitting in the sun having a late lunch, albeit just a starter from the beer garden menu. Then prawn curry with a small portion of rice for dinner. Up every hour through the night for a pee.


----------



## Northerner

Baz. said:


> Morning All,   Well I've got a 5.2 this morning  hope everyone has the best day possible


Congratulations @SB2015 @Bloden and @Baz. !


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to the HS trio  @SB2015 @Bloden and @Baz. 
6.1 for me this morning after an unusual sleep-in.  
I kept dreaming I was doing the Spring cleaning - I was completely exhausted when I woke up.  

Stay safe and well y'all.

Dez


----------



## Madeline

Also 6.1, congrats to the HSers!


----------



## eggyg

Oh @Flower poor you. Have you ever thought of moving in with @KARNAK?


----------



## Bloden

Oo, ow, ouch...hope you’re feeling better soon @Flower.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Melting here. 7.6 @ 8.31am  

Can't figure out if it's better to fall on your back or on your front. I'm thinking on your front, less chance of killing yourself? I hates falling, I'm always doing it, glad your bruises are fading.


----------



## Baz.

evening all ,  not really to do with 7 day waking average but I've just been e-mailed and told my HbA1c from my blood test on Wednesday is 33mmol I take it that is good as not spoke to Diabetic Nurse yet .


----------



## Lanny

Well done @Baz 33 is REALLY good!


----------



## Lanny

03:57 BS 6.2  I feel that I’m almost there!

No 3’s, let’s say, started to run clear yesterday afternoon & eventually completely clear by the time I turned in to bed last night. So, held off on the last dose which I should have taken around 16:00. NOW, we’ll see if normal service resumes sometime today: if not; back to the laxatives?

An even earlier Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Fingers crossed I’m back to normal today? My first decent waking BS in almost a week is a GREAT sign!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.1 for me today - suspiciously low on a new sensor


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   well it's a 5.3 from me this morning .


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 6.1 for me today.
A telephone appointment with the Diabetic Nurse to discuss my 6 month HbA1c blood test.
As yet I haven't phoned up for the results so it will be a surprise. 
If I get anywhere near @Baz. I shall be over the moon!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A very pleasant 5.4 for me. Up early to await the hordes, three youngest coming this morning. Big one stayed last night, three little ones will stay tonight. No rest for the wicked! Hopefully, warm enough for a BBQ tonight. Have a fab Friday. 
Well done @Baz. Mr Eggy got his vascular clinic results through the either day and his Hba1c was 33, and he isn’t diabetic, so that is a splendid result!


----------



## Bloden

Brilliant @Baz. (and Mr Eggy LOL). Well done on your fab A1c!

Morning folks. 4.5 here.

We’ve got a real pea-souper here this morning - perfect weather for painting the smallest bedroom (my ‘office’). Hopefully, a posh new paint job’ll inspire me to do some reading for next term’s module. Don’t know where my motivation’s gone lately!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Rain overnight here too. Went for a walk yesterday and the puddles were all across the track in places. Walked past the scene of a field fire that happened a couple of days ago, involving a baler catching alight as the harvesting was taking place. Sad to see the crisped up hedgerow, and one side of all the trees blackened, hope they’ll recover.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Congratulations on the hba1c @Baz. as you aren't on any hypo causing medications that's a fab result

Well Bruce is currently waiting on his dad to take him to his hospital appointment (or might have already been picked up seen as they'll have school traffic to contend with) fingers crossed everything goes well and maybe he can lose the splint as well

Was tough yesterday again, reducing all bolus doses and reaching a whopping 6.1 by tea time after a full unit reduction for dinner, hopefully today is a bit easier as it's duller and wet so hoping it might be cooler too!

Anyways 6.5 for me after 2 digestives for a 5.8 at bedtime

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Brain and body both still waking up. Best night's sleep for a few days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning and it’s wet here today 
have a nice day everybody


----------



## Schrodinger

Pizza and garlic bread last night go it slightly wrong a 2.8 start to the day, oh well no worries. 

Everyone else OK?


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. Off to work soon and hopefully we have our fridges working again today!


----------



## Flower

Morning all 3.2 , who knows? I’m guessing too many hypos over the last few days.

@Ditto I reckon falling on your front is the least worse option of a poor choice- at least you have a chance of breaking your fall and/or your wrist/nose!

Have a safe day out there


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.8 from me this morning. Reduced basal back down last night, not sure whether that gave me overnight hypo the night before (seeing as i'd gone to bed o  8.4).  Anyway will see what levels are like today. Hopefully better as its cool, cloudy and breezy here this morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning and getting really cheese off with my blocked ears. I’ve ordered drops which will arrive today so hopefully I’ll be able to hear clearly again soon.

Friend asked me to help him move a washing machine yesterday as he wanted to figure out why it wasn’t working. Silly moo wasn’t actually turning it on with the huge switch marked START.

Rain forecast today, not much but it should last all day so will cool things down.
Interview booked for Monday. Which is great as I’m out for breakfast tomorrow with the friend who’s interviewing me!  It’ll be the first food I’ve eaten out so I’m hoping I’ll find an   combo which meets the brief.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today   . Still no rain or thunder etc. Can’t get the dog out at all so expecting something soon. Eyes playing up again, had stopped the lotion for my eyelids but tried again last night, shouldn’t have bothered, will go back to just holding a warm flannel on them.
Well done @Baz. your result is just great, all your readings are always really good, I hope you are proud of yourself x
@Flower we need to wrap you in bubble wrap to try and keep you safe. Good luck for today x
@ColinUK hope your ears clear soon.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 is today's reading.  
Great result @Baz. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I worked in IT for 14 years but since retiring I can't be bothered with any of it.


----------



## SueEK

The dog was right, it’s bucketing. Tom Jones playing full blast to block out the noise, good job there’s nobody around me at the moment. No thunder which is a bonus


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Silly moo wasn’t actually turning it on with the huge switch marked START.


----------



## Madeline

6.6 for me and still not a drop of rain!


----------



## freesia

The unpredictability of diabetes....
Yesterday after breakfast my BS only went up by 2. Today, after the same breakfast and similar level of activity its gone up by almost 5 and is only just starting to come back down!!! Ggrrrerrrr


----------



## Snowwy

So here is the news...
After my first 6 month check, the DN informs me my HbA1c has gone down from 51 to 40!
Kidney and liver functions all good and cholesterol is now 2.6.
BMI is 23.
If I manage the next check in 6 months at the same number, they will consider it in remission.
I guess that's up to me then.
All on no medication...      (but I still can't play the piano!)

Pretty pleased really...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

@Snowwy well done!!


----------



## Robin

Congratulations @Snowwy !!


----------



## Lanny

A round of applause for @Snowwy  Well done!


----------



## Madeline

Well done @Snowwy!


----------



## eggyg

@Snowwy. Amazing results. Well done.


----------



## Flower

Fabulous results @Snowwy , congratulations on all your hard effort paying dividends


----------



## silentsquirrel

Fantastic results, @Baz. and @Snowwy !!  Well done!!


----------



## freesia

Snowwy said:


> So here is the news...
> After my first 6 month check, the DN informs me my HbA1c has gone down from 51 to 40!
> Kidney and liver functions all good and cholesterol is now 2.6.
> BMI is 23.
> If I manage the next check in 6 months at the same number, they will consider it in remission.
> I guess that's up to me then.
> All on no medication...      (but I still can't play the piano!)
> 
> Pretty pleased really...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Thats brilliant. Well done @Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Well done @Baz.


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> So here is the news...
> After my first 6 month check, the DN informs me my HbA1c has gone down from 51 to 40!
> Kidney and liver functions all good and cholesterol is now 2.6.
> BMI is 23.
> If I manage the next check in 6 months at the same number, they will consider it in remission.
> I guess that's up to me then.
> All on no medication...      (but I still can't play the piano!)
> 
> Pretty pleased really...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


That’s great news Snowwy, good on you x


----------



## Bloden

Well done @Snowwy!


----------



## Kaylz

Well done @Snowwy xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Snowwy I don't know about  *HbA1c* because these tests are not carried out here but everyone seems to be delighted and so I am too - congratulations. I did Google it and now know more about it.


----------



## SB2015

Excellent result @Snowwy .
Well done


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Snowwy well done on your great results.   
Keep doing what you're doing - it's obviously working to your advantage.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> @Snowwy I don't know about  *HbA1c* because these tests are not carried out here but everyone seems to be delighted and so I am too - congratulations. I did Google it and now know more about it.


Oh @Michael12421 - of course they do A1c tests in Spain! That’s why my Spanish endo was always in a huff with me, cos mine was too high for her liking.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I was just going to say I'm pretty sure @Bloden had her hba1c'ss done when in Spain xx


----------



## Baz.

SueEK said:


> 7.2 today   . Still no rain or thunder etc. Can’t get the dog out at all so expecting something soon. Eyes playing up again, had stopped the lotion for my eyelids but tried again last night, shouldn’t have bothered, will go back to just holding a warm flannel on them.
> Well done @Baz. your result is just great, all your readings are always really good, I hope you are proud of yourself x
> @Flower we need to wrap you in bubble wrap to try and keep you safe. Good luck for today x
> @ColinUK hope your ears clear soon.
> Have a good day everyone x



I'm over the moon @SueEK


----------



## Madeline

I missed your results, sorry @Baz; they’re fantastic!


----------



## Baz.

Madeline said:


> I missed your results, sorry @Baz; they’re fantastic!


No Worries @Madeline


----------



## Lanny

00:51 BS12.8 just had a bath & going to bed after a bit late midnight Levemir BECAUSE I FINALLY had a no. 2 at 00:30: never been SO happy to go to the little girls room before; COULDN’T resist posting! 

Took a LOT longer that I thought & had actually mentally prepared myself to take more Laxiido in the morning for another day or two! It’s been just a few hours shy of the last no. 2 I had a week ago on Saturday morning!

I lost 2.5 kilos this week from not eating much & only vegetable soup the last couple of days! NOW, I might start moving onto more solid foods: slowly; digestive system is still a bit slow but, restarted again!

I’m turning in now & off to bed a very happy, & relieved, bunny!

Goodnight & see you in the morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.2 for me today, a little low on the sensor


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   Yet another 5.2 from me today and that makes my weekly average of 5.4


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations to @Baz. for your HS!  & Clapping Hands Emoji!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 for me at 06:00.


----------



## Lanny

06:05 BS 4.4  I wake up ravenously hungry & have a plan!

I’ll put breakfast in the oven: frozen, foil wrapped, oven steamed basa fillets with frozen micro steamed veg &, because I SO hungry, some oven roasted saute potatoes: first found them in asda as “Crispy Potatoes” & now tesco have followed suit; ready cubed frozen potatoes, about 1 inch by 0.5 inch, done in the oven for 30 minutes approx. Then, after testing 90 minutes after, as usual, take 1 Laxido sachet 30 minutes later: 2 hours after eating; instructions are can’t take an hour before or after food! Take my meds as usual at midday & probably lunch: instructions also sate can’t be taken an hour before or after any oral medication! I haven’t taken any metaformin since last Saturday & won’t restart them until I see what happens? Now my system has restarted I want to keep things running smoothly & see how 1 sachet a day of Laxido works out: long term dose is 1 or 2 daily: will have the weekend to see how it slots into my routines food & medication wise; will try & see GP, or at least speak to, on Monday about taking this regularly & restating metaformin? I definitely have concerns about that as they both make my stomach & digestion react & taking both could be problematic?

A very quick & early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m off to start breakfast: I’m hungry!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Wowzer @Baz. another HS what a week you are having!!!
For me back in the fives with a 5.8 this morning and pretty happy with my week too!
Got to stay focussed though as very easy to let things slip.

Have a great day everyone, 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

And another narrow miss this morning for me... 5.3!

I’ve started using ear drops (for the first time ever) and the whole experience is very weird. It’s the fizzing inside the ear which is most peculiar but guess that means they’re doing their job. Time will tell regarding how effective they are.

Off out soon for a long walk to meet up with my old boss for breakfast. He’s bringing his adorably bonkers dog who is the dippiest thing ever and I’ve not had a lick from her in ages! She’s called Duck. I’ve no idea why!

I might hop a bike and cycle as far as I can on this particular dockless bike scheme and walk the rest of the way but either way I’m looking forward to meeting up with Ben and having a good old catch up. Oh and he’s interviewing me Monday for the fundraising job 

Other news: my nephew got his A level results. He was expected to get A, A*, A* (physics, maths, further maths) and needed A, A, A for his first choice uni. Results were A, B, B - which is bonkers as he’s never got anything other than straight A’s for maths all the way from his first tests. Not that it matters really as his first choice Uni confirmed his space so he’s in!

He’s got tonnes of serious allergies (sesame, tomato, raw egg, newsprint, all nuts, stone fruit to name but a few) that he’s going to have a fun time navigating the joys of late night kebabs I’m sure!


----------



## Michael12421

All of the times that I have been to  to my doctor bout my diabetes this test has never been mentioned. I do go to see the nurse every 8 weeks or so along with other diabetics but we just have a reading taken and our blood pressure taken.  Have not been since the outbreak of Covid as they have been cancelled. I am 2.8 this morning.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Weekend off work, strollercise at 9.30 then on to Tesco for monthly shop. Then I might do some more rock painting. A new hobby I've started.


----------



## Bloden

Ask to have your hemoglobina glicosilada done @Michael12421 - bit of a mouthful!   It’d be interesting to see what your score is with all those fasting lows.

Morning all. 4.4 here - no gardening yesterday, but I did paint the smallest bedroom. So much nicer now that I’ve got rid of the custard colour. Unfortunately, the rest of the house is still coated in custard, but at least now I can shut myself in my ‘office’ and get away from it!

Glad to hear there’s movement @Lanny.

Well done @Baz.


----------



## Gruers

6.7 this morning my best reading in a while, I’ve reduced my BS meds and BP meds since going low carb in April but theres still work to be done
have a great day everybody and keep dry


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 7.1 today. Really struggling with my food lately, can’t get my head where it should be. I so wish I enjoyed veg, it would make life easier. 
Another HS @Baz. you are on a roll, that’s great.
@Lanny bet you feel like you’re walking on air
Enjoy your day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well things didn’t go as well as they could have for Bruce, they did an x-ray and everything on the inside seems fine but the top of the wound hasn’t healed so well, he’s had the stitches down by his hand area removed but further up they could only remove alternate stitches, back on Monday in the hope the rest can come out but they also think he may need a course of antibiotics as it’s looking a little infected where it hasn’t healed as well, it’s a right pain with having to travel 40 miles as if his mum is working then his dad has to miss out on his plumbing jobs but also book off from the fire service

Mum picked my prescription of Tresiba cartridges up for me yesterday when she finished at the charity shop, she had her own to get as well and only a few doors away from the shop, now I'll need to reorder needles, strips and sensors   

Anyways


Congrats on yours @Baz. 

@ColinUK I know many won't agree with this (but then again we all do things we maybe shouldn't) but when my ears are blocked I'm guilty of syringing lukewarm water into them, gets the problem solved instantly rather than having to put up with being unable to hear properly for days 

Have a nice day my lovelies and stay safe
xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Kaylz  & Clapping Hands Emoji!

That lukewarm water in the ears is not such a daft idea, you know: once asked for something to clear wax from my ears at a chain of chemist/beauty shop, very similar to Boots, Watsons in HK & was given a little pressurised can of saline water with a very fine, long nozzle attachment. Had never come across it before but, it worked a treat & didn’t smell unpleasant as ear drops do! Tip to one side, spray, wait a minute, stick a bit of cottonwool in, tip to other side & let the saline drop back out & absorbed by the wool!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. After a shocking 8.4, I washed my hands again and used another finger, 6.8. So I’m declaring that as I don’t deserve the higher one!  The kids were up before me today! Full English today, these are farmers’ children and love to eat proper food. I’d rather feed them for a week than a fortnight. They’ve eaten us out of house and home, and all three of them as a lean as lean can be as they are never still. Planning on a walk after breakfast to work it off, me and Mr Eggy aren’t lean! Have a super, sunny Saturday. 
Congrats @Baz. poster boy for HSs!


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Have just received an email from them with delivery slot but because of Covid-19 they won't bring it into the house, only as far as the front door


I'm glad Curry's didn't adopt that approach as 1 there would've been no room in a shared closey for a washing machine and 2 there ain't no way me and mum would've managed to get it in! Most companies are adopting a face mask and you stay in a different room approach thankfully xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, put my basal back up a notch now the weather's cooled down a bit. It may be cooler, though, but it was so humid yesterday it was like a bathroom outside.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me. Pizza successfully navigated.

Prescription to collect, Ivy to trim , sensors to order, elderly MacBook to restore and snooker to watch.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, HS congrats to @Baz and @Kaylz, and enjoy that breakfast @Lanny. 5.1 for me this morning.

Still not a drop of rain.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 this morning for me.    
Well done to @Baz. & @Kaylz on the HS's.

Stay safe and well everyone,

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.2 for me today. Weekend off work, strollercise at 9.30 then on to Tesco for monthly shop. Then I might do some more rock painting. A new hobby I've started.


@Stitch147 I have done a bit of rock painting for my grandson...
Enjoy!


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> @Stitch147 I have done a bit of rock painting for my grandson...
> Enjoy!


Those are awesome!!    xx


----------



## freesia

Wow @Snowwy they're amazing. I'd love to be able to paint. 
Well its an 8.2 from here this morning. Bit higher than i like but still in target. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, sorry to miss yesterday and @Snowwy and @Baz. 's excellent results.  Some of my yoga group have been meeting up in each others gardens to do yoga each week and it was my turn yesterday.  We make a cake for after and I was planning a cougette and chocolate cake.  I asked my husband who always gets up early to wake me at 8 if not already up and I woke up at 8.45 with him still fast asleep.  Bit of a rush to get the cake in the oven, so no time for morning check in!
A 5.4 this morning after a disaster of a day yesterday with lots of hypos. Decided to eat dinner first before insulin as was going low again and then did the classic of forgetting to do it.  Was a disaster as was a Chinese takeaway, so ended up battling the high teens til 2.30 am.  Ho hum.  Don't feel I deserve a 5.4 this morning!


----------



## Baz.

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Wowzer @Baz. another HS what a week you are having!!!
> For me back in the fives with a 5.8 this morning and pretty happy with my week too!
> Got to stay focussed though as very easy to let things slip.
> 
> Have a great day everyone,
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


I know @Snowwy I just wonder how long it will last


----------



## Baz.

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well things didn’t go as well as they could have for Bruce, they did an x-ray and everything on the inside seems fine but the top of the wound hasn’t healed so well, he’s had the stitches down by his hand area removed but further up they could only remove alternate stitches, back on Monday in the hope the rest can come out but they also think he may need a course of antibiotics as it’s looking a little infected where it hasn’t healed as well, it’s a right pain with having to travel 40 miles as if his mum is working then his dad has to miss out on his plumbing jobs but also book off from the fire service
> 
> Mum picked my prescription of Tresiba cartridges up for me yesterday when she finished at the charity shop, she had her own to get as well and only a few doors away from the shop, now I'll need to reorder needles, strips and sensors
> 
> Anyways
> View attachment 15051
> 
> Congrats on yours @Baz.
> 
> @ColinUK I know many won't agree with this (but then again we all do things we maybe shouldn't) but when my ears are blocked I'm guilty of syringing lukewarm water into them, gets the problem solved instantly rather than having to put up with being unable to hear properly for days
> 
> Have a nice day my lovelies and stay safe
> xx


Well done on your HS  @Kaylz as well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  It's still dark!


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   well it's a 5.5 for me today but still a good start to the week


----------



## Lanny

05:42 BS 5.0  Very pleased with that as I JUST headed off a hypo at midnight! Had gone to bed around 19:00/20:00 & when midnight alarm went off BS was 4.5. That startled me a bit! With Levemir to go in I decided to eat some veg soup to bring my sugars up a bit so, had that & had my usual Levemir 36 units & 4 units less of dinner Novorapid 8 units as clearly 12 units around 18:00 for dinner, also veg soup, was too much: ALMOST went with 10 units as 8 seemed too much of a reduction; but, stuck with it despite the strong temptation to quickly dial up another 2 after I’d pushed the 8 into my arm! I thought better be a little high than too low in the morning! WELL, it seems tohave worked out ok!

So, I had 1 meal out of 4, as it turned out, that WASN’T soup & I’ll have breakfast this morning of lean mince turkey with peas & onions with frozen micro steamed boiled rice & maybe have soup for the rest as well: still have loads of soup left!

I DID notice my digestion seemed to hit a little difficult patch there for a few hours in the afternoon which I think the morning sachet of Laxaido helped me through along with doing tummy rubs & reverse leg crunches on the bed: all left leg ones; large intestine is on the left & that’s why when you’re having digestive problems pain is often more pronounced on the left! Abdominal movement helped to release the wind & eased the pain a lot while the Laxido did its thing. Lightbulb Emoji &

An early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: In case you’re wondering; reverse leg crunches are a modified sit up where instead of sitting up to crunch your adnominal muscles you do the opposite & bring your leg up to crunch your stomach muscles as you bend the knee of your leg in! It’s much easier to do as it’s MUCH less strain on the neck but, sit ups do both sides at once as opposed to one side at a time with the reverse crunches!


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 4.3


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.2 here.

Pretty miz out there. But it’s August, so shorts must be worn!
Another day of painting - the lovely colour I chose for my office is absolutely rank LOL. Luckily, I’ve got enough white to do another coat. So, white it is!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys

Well that’s another repeat in, needles, strips and sensors this time, also needed to do a Savers order as need spec wipes so 5 pouches of cat food in there too, he has plenty as still has 3 full boxes of Morrison’s stuff that I bought down at Bruce’s 

Anyways 5.7 for me today

Have a nice day and stay safe
xx


----------



## Toucan

Hi everyone 
Not so good 7.1 for me this morning - but much better than the mainly 8's I have been getting for a week or so.

It's been quite concerning, as I hadn't made any significant changes in eating habits. I tried not to panic as I know that there are many often unexplainable reasons. Probably it many be indirectly due to the heat wave. I have always had a problem in coping with high temperatures, and this one which seemed to go on for ever, really got through to me. So 'nil' activity and very little sleep may have been the cause, lets hope I'm dropping back to better levels now. 
Still need to up the activity level though, maybe I'll try to get a long walk done, if I can dodge between the thunder storms.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another 6.8 for me today. I have been given a new metre, not happy as it’s the cheapest of the cheap. I did have a lovely Accu- Chek mobile but they won’t prescribe me the cassettes for it anymore! I was given that by the hospital two years ago when I was re categorised as Type 1. I started using the new one on Thursday and my readings have all been quite a bit higher than usual. I’m not happy about it at all. I’m going to contact my DSN at the clinic to see if they can persuade the GP surgery to put them back on my prescription.
Anyhoo, have a good day all, it’s decidedly cooler today but most welcome.


----------



## Gruers

9.6 this morning I was out with friends last night! That’ll teach me. A frugal day today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke up to a 3.6 this morning. Tootled along yesterday at perfect levels all day, despite missing lunch as i really wasn't hungry. Went to bed on a 7.1but libre says this morning i dipped to hypi about 2am then picked up again before dipping to below 4 when i woke up. Hope its not going to be a day of too low or too high. Oh well...it will be what it will be. 
Have a good day folks whatever your plans are


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> 9.6 this morning I was out with friends last night! That’ll teach me. A frugal day today


What did you consume that’s left you with this spike? (Hoping to learn).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Taking Mrs Khskel to Specsavers in Skipton today and then more snooker.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 today at 5 am for no apparent reason.
Just back from a 5 mile run which was more humid and therefore harder than I expected.
Some good scores on the forum this morning, well done everyone!
Zoom church later and a bit of F1 in the form of the Spanish GP.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 this morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Off to have a coffee with my best mate later who I haven't seen properly since March.


----------



## SueEK

Have a lovely time @Stitch147 . 
Morning all, 6.8 today and getting things ready to go home again. Watched a very amusing film last night called Keeping Mum with Maggie Smith and Roman Atkinson. Very little rain again and none  of the predicted thunderstorms. Another couple of mozzie bites this morning, ooh they drive me nuts.  Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## stephknits

A 5.2 for me.  Someone in the surrounding houses appears to have a new cockerel.  It has woken everyone up at silly o'clock for the last two mornings.  I realise lots of you get up at silly o'clock so perhaps have more sympathy for the cock, but it's days are numbered...
We are off to the Yorkshire dales tomorrow, staying in a bunkhouse in a quiet village so hopefully won't be annoying anyone with our travels.  It was booked a whole ago and we hope to enjoy some walking.  It has no WiFi, so evenings with the girls should be fun. 
So packing today.


----------



## eggyg

stephknits said:


> A 5.2 for me.  Someone in the surrounding houses appears to have a new cockerel.  It has woken everyone up at silly o'clock for the last two mornings.  I realise lots of you get up at silly o'clock so perhaps have more sympathy for the cock, but it's days are numbered...
> We are off to the Yorkshire dales tomorrow, staying in a bunkhouse in a quiet village so hopefully won't be annoying anyone with our travels.  It was booked a whole ago and we hope to enjoy some walking.  It has no WiFi, so evenings with the girls should be fun.
> So packing today.


Well done on the HS and have a fab holiday. Spookily enough my middle daughter messaged me at 6.30 to say someone on her housing estate must have a cockerel as she’s been woken early every morning for a week with it! She didn’t seem to see the irony of waking me by sending a message to tell me this tale!


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> A 5.2 for me.  Someone in the surrounding houses appears to have a new cockerel.  It has woken everyone up at silly o'clock for the last two mornings.  I realise lots of you get up at silly o'clock so perhaps have more sympathy for the cock, but it's days are numbered...
> We are off to the Yorkshire dales tomorrow, staying in a bunkhouse in a quiet village so hopefully won't be annoying anyone with our travels.  It was booked a whole ago and we hope to enjoy some walking.  It has no WiFi, so evenings with the girls should be fun.
> So packing today.


Congratulations on the HS!  Hope you have a good time up in our wonderful county!  Forecast looks a bit autumn-like for the coming week, so make sure you pack some rain gear!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 when I eventually went downstairs and used my meter. Got an error message on my Libre this morning something along the lines of 'your sensor has stopped working, please start a new one' It’s got two and a half days to go! I will be ringing Abbott tomorrow.


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
Well done @stephknits on your HS. You will have a wonderful time in the Dales just one of my favourite parts of gods own county.
7.5 for me this morning. Another nurse day for me today  another 3 weeks to go . OH getting used to seeing again without mist. Lovely and wonderous but "have you seen this" or "look at that every two minutes" 
Best Wishes


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @stephknits I hope you have a lovely time away xx


----------



## Bloden

I like accu chek meters for that very reason @eggyg - they give lower readings! Good luck getting the cassettes prescribed again.

Have a lovely trip away @stephknits - you deserve a break!


----------



## ColinUK

All the chatter about a neighbour’s cock and no double entendre anywhere... what’s the matter with you all?!

In a completely unrelated thought I was hoping for a  6.9 for me this morning.

Actually I’ve logged a rather impressive 5.7 this morning. This after a long walk and lots of food yesterday. Started well by having Turkish eggs without the bread... black coffee all the day long... but succumbed to a beautiful pastry in the afternoon and even a quarter of a pizza later.

Oddly my weight has crept up again and it’s now 89.8 kg... can’t figure out why! 

Today the plan is out for a stroll with another friend who basically never eats anything and would frown of I even glanced at a carb so that’s OK... back to the 800cal routine tomorrow (with the job interview Zoom call - with the guy I meet up with yesterday so it’s pretty much a formality) and then I’ll do a 600/800 cal days through to the end of the week. 
I’ve an eye on blood pressure (which has been mainly normal with a few “Optimal” results recently) and a concerted effort to get the weight down to the 86kg range. 

Got an appointment for trying out multi focal contact lenses next weekend because I’m tired of my specs fogging up. May wear my contacts a little more this week just to get used to wearing them again beforehand.

Not sure if I can make the Zoom call today because as much as I love you all I’m keen to spend time with the friend who wants to head out today so if I don’t make it then forgive me.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @stephknits for the HS!  & a Clapping Hands Emoji!



SueEK said:


> Watched a very amusing film last night called Keeping Mum with Maggie Smith and Roman Atkinson.


Loved that film: VERY British humour that some Americans just can’t seem to get; also, one of Patrick Swayze’s funniest last roles before he passed away!  A rare frown instead of a crying emoji for Patrick Swayze!



ColinUK said:


> All the chatter about a neighbour’s cock and no double entendre anywhere... what’s the matter with you all?!


More or less what I was thinking: Ted @KARNAK  would be having a field day & be all over THAT if he read it! 

Speaking of which: WHERE ARE YOU TED?


----------



## Lanny

Whay hey!  It ALL worked: combined all 3 posts together; WOULDN’T have been otherwise if it HADN’T worked & a bit of egg on my face albeit only so I could see it!


----------



## Madeline

Late clocking in, but a 6.8 for me and I’ve solved the puzzle of why I’ve been going high - I have a duff batch of needles.


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> Late clocking in, but a 6.8 for me and I’ve solved the puzzle of why I’ve been going high - I have a duff batch of needles.


duff in what way? Don't you do airshots before each injection? xx


----------



## Gruers

HenryBennett said:


> What did you consume that’s left you with this spike? (Hoping to learn).


----------



## Gruers

It was a boys night out so some alcohol and a curry meal, it’s not great I know but first drink and curry in a while


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> duff in what way? Don't you do airshots before each injection? xx


I had no idea I was supposed to until I saw it mentioned elsewhere. I do now though!

Duff as in when I did the airshot nothing came out. Changed the needle, got the same, changed again and it worked. Swapped back to previous needle and again nothing.


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> I had no idea I was supposed to until I saw it mentioned elsewhere. I do now though!
> 
> Duff as in when I did the airshot nothing came out. Changed the needle, got the same, changed again and it worked. Swapped back to previous needle and again nothing.


Call and report them, what are they? They aren't BD Viva 4mm are they?
xx


----------



## Madeline

No they’re TriCare 4mm. Was going to ring the pharmacy in the morning, is that the right people to tell?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> All the chatter about a neighbour’s cock and no double entendre anywhere... what’s the matter with you all?!
> 
> In a completely unrelated thought I was hoping for a  6.9 for me this morning.
> 
> Actually I’ve logged a rather impressive 5.7 this morning. This after a long walk and lots of food yesterday. Started well by having Turkish eggs without the bread... black coffee all the day long... but succumbed to a beautiful pastry in the afternoon and even a quarter of a pizza later.
> 
> Oddly my weight has crept up again and it’s now 89.8 kg... can’t figure out why!
> 
> Today the plan is out for a stroll with another friend who basically never eats anything and would frown of I even glanced at a carb so that’s OK... back to the 800cal routine tomorrow (with the job interview Zoom call - with the guy I meet up with yesterday so it’s pretty much a formality) and then I’ll do a 600/800 cal days through to the end of the week.
> I’ve an eye on blood pressure (which has been mainly normal with a few “Optimal” results recently) and a concerted effort to get the weight down to the 86kg range.
> 
> Got an appointment for trying out multi focal contact lenses next weekend because I’m tired of my specs fogging up. May wear my contacts a little more this week just to get used to wearing them again beforehand.
> 
> Not sure if I can make the Zoom call today because as much as I love you all I’m keen to spend time with the friend who wants to head out today so if I don’t make it then forgive me.


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Madeline said:


> No they’re TriCare 4mm. Was going to ring the pharmacy in the morning, is that the right people to tell?


You could call them as well but I'd report to the manufacturer as well xx


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> You could call them as well but I'd report to the manufacturer as well xx


Thank you, I will do first thing xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   I've got a 5.8 from me this morning


----------



## SueEK

7.2 for me today. Have spent a good part of the night scratching. If there was only one mozzie left in the world it would make its way to me aargh!!! So Anthisan on, anti-histamine taken and need to get ready for work. I have one of the registrars in with me this morning, poor things have to spend time with every part of the surgery before they are let loose on the patients - fun.
Have a good all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 for me today! 
@SueEK LOL my wife says the same about mozzies, must be very tasty!
All the best with work today, I am back in daughters loft room (hopefully cooler) for some more decorating! 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for me today. Great weekend off. Only 4 days at work this week then i have almost 2 weeks off. I need it, apart from my normal 2 days off a week I've not had any time off since march and the 2nd crazy week of panic buying.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.4


----------



## ColinUK

No morning testing for me today. BG monitor needs a new battery I think. Unless it’s broken.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, no idea why. I would normally have expected to be lower as I had a glass of red wine yesterday evening, and then rushed out to prune a couple of shrubs in between thunderstorms, to fill the green waste bin before collection. No Libre on at the mo, as my last one suddenly ended three days early, so no idea what went on overnight. I will be speaking to Abbot today!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me. Looks quite damp outside.

Any way back to the home office.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce will be on his way to the hospital now, fingers crossed everything goes well this time! Hoping they either tell him he doesn’t need to wear his splint anymore (that hand/arm could do with a wash after 2 weeks!) or give him a clean one as he mentioned on Friday when it was off at the hospital it was stinking with sweat, well it would be after the weather we’ve been having! I really hope he doesn’t have to wear it from tomorrow though!

Anyways it’s a 5.7 for me on this welcome cooler day

@Michael12421 I hope you've managed to get your levels up by now and feel better soon

Have a nice day folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  4.3 here.

Thanks for reminding us it’s Monday @Anitram. 

Painting’s finished. Just got to reassemble my office then it’s full steam ahead on my reading for uni - don’t know where my oomph has gone lately. I need a boot up the backside. Mind you, that pesky bindweed is waving at me from the hedge. Maybe I’ll just decimate that first...


----------



## eggyg

Good morning from an extremely wet Cumbria. Torrential rain since at least 4.45am when it woke me. Yet another 6.8 for me. Going to tackle the ironing today, drink Diet Coke, eat 85% chocolate and watch crap telly that I’ve recorded! What more could a gal want? 
Have a Happy Monday whatever you do and wherever you are.


----------



## Toucan

6.9 for me this morning, so at least just back in the 6s after those concerning run of reading in the 8s.

Unexpected exercise yesterday. We have a shared boundary hedge with our neighbours, which had got very overgrown, and somebody decided that it was the day to attack it. So it became a communal effort, and I ended up in the 'pick it up, chop it up and bag it' team. All done with much fun and laughter, but with many people around too easy to forget the social distancing.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 6.3 from cloudy Staffordshire atm,  forecasting rain again later. Hopefully i can fit in a walk before it pelts it down again. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm joining the 5.8 club today. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
6.6 for me 
Meeting my daughter this morning (Social distanced) after 6 weeks 
Best Wishes


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> No morning testing for me today. BG monitor needs a new battery I think. Unless it’s broken.


How long do your batteries last Colin mine seem to need replacing every 7/10 days?


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.7 this morning after a 5.2 last night but lower than previous mornings 
have a good day. I’ve started isolation as I have a hospital procedure on the horizon so no golf for a while doing some gardening instead


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> How long do your batteries last Colin mine seem to need replacing every 7/10 days?


 what kind of meter and batteries do you use? my meter takes at least 5 tests a day and the batteries last about 3 months at a time xx


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, a 6.2 for me.

It rained finally. A LOT!


----------



## Madeline

Kaylz said:


> what kind of meter and batteries do you use? my meter takes at least 5 tests a day and the batteries last about 3 months at a time xx



I don’t recall ever actually replacing the batteries in my old one.


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> what kind of meter and batteries do you use? my meter takes at least 5 tests a day and the batteries last about 3 months at a time xx


I have a My Life Pura Which takes CR2032 batteries-what do you use?


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Another 6.8 for me today. I have been given a new metre, not happy as it’s the cheapest of the cheap. I did have a lovely Accu- Chek mobile but they won’t prescribe me the cassettes for it anymore! I was given that by the hospital two years ago when I was re categorised as Type 1. I started using the new one on Thursday and my readings have all been quite a bit higher than usual. I’m not happy about it at all. I’m going to contact my DSN at the clinic to see if they can persuade the GP surgery to put them back on my prescription.
> Anyhoo, have a good day all, it’s decidedly cooler today but most welcome.


Hi eggyg. They did the same at our Practice when I was in MDI, but I explained that I used my specific meter for Bolus calculations for my insulin and they switched me back.  I hope that you get it sorted.


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> I have a My Life Pura Which takes CR2032 batteries-what do you use?


Accu-Chek Aviva Expert that takes 3 AAA xx


----------



## Lanny

11:37 BS 8.0 Little Miss Slugabed reporting for duty; AT LAST!  I slept in late today & don’t mind the higher BS at all: that’s what I get for sleeping in SO late!

JUST about in time for a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!

No need to go Australian!

I’m hungry, though so, skipping off to have breakfast!


----------



## SB2015

I am VERY late posting.  I was up early honestly, but we got stuck into some gardening as the weather is likely to break at lunchtime.  Anyway a nice 5.4 for me this morning.

Have a great holiday @stephknits .  Missed you and @ColinUK yesterday.  Good fun on the Virtual Meet up again.

Still sunny for now so a bit more gardening.


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> How long do your batteries last Colin mine seem to need replacing every 7/10 days?


I'd be flabbergasted if any battery in anything needed to be replaced as often as that!
I got the monitor (and it's only a simple Codefree SD) in January I think. I think it's more likely developed a fault but will switch the batteries out when it's stopped raining and I've nipped out to get replacements!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> what kind of meter and batteries do you use? my meter takes at least 5 tests a day and the batteries last about 3 months at a time xx


I haven’t changed the batteries in my Accu check meter since I’ve had it, 19 months.

Hope Bruce gets on ok x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I haven’t changed the batteries in my Accu check meter since I’ve had it, 19 months.
> 
> Hope Bruce gets on ok x


I've probably notched up a few more tests recovering from lows though lol

Will update on Bruce in tomorrows posting lol but he's ok thanks xx


----------



## Madeline

Mine was an SD Codefree - the batteries have been in since end of 2018 and it’s still going strong!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I've probably notched up a few more tests recovering from lows though lol
> 
> Will update on Bruce in tomorrows posting lol but he's ok thanks xx


Definitely x


----------



## Baz.

Well Good evening to you all,  Had a bit of a turn around day today in regards my last lot of tests for diabetes I today spoke to My Doctor and the Diabetic Nurse at my Dr's who both have come to the same answer that I did not have Diabetes or my Diabetes has gone away therefore they are stopping all my med for diabetes but just in case they testing me in 3 months time incase they are wrong ,  I've got to wait to i speak to the Diabetes Dr at the Hospital (Telephone appt) on Wednesday to confirm this all ,  after this week I then go down to testing my blood once a week for three months,  if it is okay with you lot i would like to carry on posting my once a week reading ?  ,   I also just want to say a big thank you for all the help and information you have all given me over the past few months


----------



## Sparkle

My reading this morning was 4.3.


----------



## Gruers

Baz. said:


> Well Good evening to you all,  Had a bit of a turn around day today in regards my last lot of tests for diabetes I today spoke to My Doctor and the Diabetic Nurse at my Dr's who both have come to the same answer that I did not have Diabetes or my Diabetes has gone away therefore they are stopping all my med for diabetes but just in case they testing me in 3 months time incase they are wrong ,  I've got to wait to i speak to the Diabetes Dr at the Hospital (Telephone appt) on Wednesday to confirm this all ,  after this week I then go down to testing my blood once a week for three months,  if it is okay with you lot i would like to carry on posting my once a week reading ?  ,   I also just want to say a big thank you for all the help and information you have all given me over the past few months


Well done @Baz, really terrific news, how did u do it?


----------



## Baz.

Gruers said:


> Well done @Baz, really terrific news, how did u do it?


After speaking to the Dr they don't think i every had it @Gruers they think that when I had my A Fib issues which is when they tested my blood's it was given false high levels as all the test's that I've had when not having an  A Fib have been normal


----------



## Snowwy

Baz. said:


> Well Good evening to you all,  Had a bit of a turn around day today in regards my last lot of tests for diabetes I today spoke to My Doctor and the Diabetic Nurse at my Dr's who both have come to the same answer that I did not have Diabetes or my Diabetes has gone away therefore they are stopping all my med for diabetes but just in case they testing me in 3 months time incase they are wrong ,  I've got to wait to i speak to the Diabetes Dr at the Hospital (Telephone appt) on Wednesday to confirm this all ,  after this week I then go down to testing my blood once a week for three months,  if it is okay with you lot i would like to carry on posting my once a week reading ?  ,   I also just want to say a big thank you for all the help and information you have all given me over the past few months


Wow @Baz. That's fantastic news!!! Also very interesting as I was diagnosed with Atrial Flutter (similar) in December and while they were trying to find that they decided I had Diabetes too! Makes you wonder...
Anyhoo, keep up the good work and we love hearing from you!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and @Baz. how amazing, I will be very interested to hear what the hospital say. I’m sure we will all be delighted to keep hearing from you and sounds like it is great news.
Where is everybody this morning? 6.4 for me today. Yesterday’s training session with the registrar went fine, she’s very nice and I’m sure will fit in for her final year.
Got to get ready for work. Have a good all xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it's a 5.2 from me this morning ,  hope everyone has the best day possible


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 6.2


----------



## Gruers

Hi everyone, it’s 7.9 this morning which is disappointing as it was 5.8 at bed time. Have a good day everybody


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning. 
Been asked to write an article for Diabetes nurse on my Diabetes story and how I managed to reduce my HbA1c etc.
Will have a think ?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me on a very misty morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. Damp but pleasant so far, the day that is,  not me!  Off to meet a friend for lunch today, I’m hoping it’s not too busy. Only ate out once so far since lockdown, at a Maccie Ds and it was very quiet, ( that’s a long story I may tell you one day, not my usual choice of dining establishment!) Not sure if this particular cafe is participating in the 50% off scheme. I’m a bit apprehensive I must admit, but I suppose I need to bite the bullet sometime. Have a good day everyone.
@Baz. whilst I’m thrilled for you that you may not have diabetes, what a unnecessary worry for you all this time. Fingers crossed for the test in three months, and of course we’d still love to see you on here. Oh and congrats on the HS, again!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning Everyone
Excellent news @Baz. Also on your HS.
Chucking it down here. Grr not allowed to do any dusting because of OH's eye op  so a day of reading and quilting.
6.9 for me
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Morning All,  well it's a 5.2 from me this morning ,  hope everyone has the best day possible


@Baz. what brilliant news! And a HS too!!!   I’m really pleased for you.

Morning folks. 5.6 here.  

I really must ring my Welsh buddy today and have a chat in Cymraeg. Having a Welsh-speaking hubby often feels like a hindrance - eg I say: Oes moron yn yr oergell? He says: I don’t say it like that...end of conversation in Welsh. So, I really must ring my Welsh buddy and practise!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, spent last week hypoing, this week I can’t keep my numbers down. Will crack and put on a new Libre soon. Abbot are sending a replacement for the one that switched itself off early.


----------



## Madeline

Good morning! Congrats on the HS @Baz and once again I’m joining you. Hope everyone has a great day today
.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce got the remaining stitches removed yesterday morning and no antibiotics needed for now, got a fresh dressing on and 4 to take home (strange considering he got 1 to cover 11 days when it was more likely to ooze!) and a fresh splint as well

Anyways its a 6.2 for me on yet another cooler and VERY misty day

Decided I'd start  logging my weekly insulin use and waking averages in my log book so did last weeks last night and will get the last almost 8 months worked out at some point! lol, so last weeks stats were
Waking Average - 5.6
Total Insulin - 169U
Bolus Total - 57U
Basal Total - 112U 

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Schrodinger

Morning, chilled weekend and off yesterday 

Bingo card a high 10.3 for a start for me. Still sat above 10 at the moment trying to resist the urge to rage, so far keeping a  lid on it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me. It's persisting it down.Birds still need feeding so quick dash to the feeders then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Baz. said:


> Well Good evening to you all,  Had a bit of a turn around day today in regards my last lot of tests for diabetes I today spoke to My Doctor and the Diabetic Nurse at my Dr's who both have come to the same answer that I did not have Diabetes or my Diabetes has gone away therefore they are stopping all my med for diabetes but just in case they testing me in 3 months time incase they are wrong ,  I've got to wait to i speak to the Diabetes Dr at the Hospital (Telephone appt) on Wednesday to confirm this all ,  after this week I then go down to testing my blood once a week for three months,  if it is okay with you lot i would like to carry on posting my once a week reading ?  ,   I also just want to say a big thank you for all the help and information you have all given me over the past few months


Thsts fantastic news @Baz. Well done


----------



## ColinUK

Must have been a dodgy battery as it’s it’s working fine again today. 
5.3 this morning


----------



## freesia

Well, its cloudy but bright here this morning. Have put the washing out in the hope that it will dry before the next bout of rain. Its a disappointing start to the morning for me as its 8.1, went to bed on a 5.4. Oh well...at least its still in range.
@Kaylz, i'm glad Bruce has had his stitches out. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mr Lee

21 here for 7 day average,  but getting lower every day,  just 15 this morning


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

08:45 BS 8.4  So, So smile! & only slept after 05:30 so, just a quick toilet break really & see where I’m at before going back to bed?

Tesco shop at 14:00 to 15:00 so, have alarms set, midday for meds & 13:45 to be up for shopping! Too tired for a long post now & will post later but, yesterday was a very long, uncomfortable & sometimes downright painful day! NOT going to frown but, can’t help a so, so smile!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Getting some more z’s after half dose Novorapid & half oatcake as I sleep! Eyes closed with a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 for me this misty moisty morning  
Excellent news @Baz. - glad you're still going to be on here. And congrats to you and @Madeline on your cinq point deuxs
Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Having a Welsh-speaking hubby often feels like a hindrance - eg I say: Oes moron yn yr oergell? He says: I don’t say it like that...end of conversation in Welsh


I had to run that through Google translate, just to make sure you weren’t calling him a moron!


----------



## Lanny

Well, so much for THAT plan to get more z’s. My gut is waking up & just got a call from my GP practice. 

Yesterday started quite well & I remember feeling rather jaunty! But, it turned out to be a very long day of 2 distinctive halves. First half was lunch, got up just before midday & too late for breakfast, followed by usual Laxido 2 hours later. So, first half of the day was rather good with my biggest & easiest no 2’s yet just after getting up!

Then, the second half of the day after lunch & Laxido my digestion hit another pause, a very big one as it turned out, & I battled intermittent bouts of discomfort & towards the late evening I finally threw in the towel & had another Laxido. It helped but, only slowly & eventually slept around 05:30, last night I remember looking at my watch. Can’t help that rare pain induced frown, I’m afraid.

I was going to see what today brings before trying to see GP tomorrow if necessary? Now, my actually named GP, as opposed to another one, called & said it’s fine to take metaformin while I’m taking 2 sachets a day maintenance dose as, I ordered more insulin last night & said I still hadn’t restarted metaformin! So, it’s been confirmed then, as I was thinking after yesterday, maintenance dose is 2 sachets of Laxido a day & nt just the 1 I’d been taking.

So, I’ll wait another 90 minutes or so for the half oatcake before I take 2 sachets! Actually, after just looking at my watch, that’s midday Levemir & meds time so, about 14:00 then because I leave it about 2 hours before & after food & oral meds! And we’ll see what today is like? My named GP is on tomorrow so, I can speak to her if necessary then?

Actually, looking at my watch again, I will take Laxido at 11:30 & have meds etc. at 13:30, a bit late, to get the laxatives in sooner!

OK, probably can’t sleep now but, will try & rest with my eyes closed otherwise I’ll go blind from tiredness!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Well, so much for THAT plan to get more z’s. My gut is waking up & just got a call from my GP practice.
> 
> Yesterday started quite well & I remember feeling rather jaunty! But, it turned out to be a very long day of 2 distinctive halves. First half was lunch, got up just before midday & too late for breakfast, followed by usual Laxido 2 hours later. So, first half of the day was rather good with my biggest & easiest no 2’s yet just after getting up!
> 
> Then, the second half of the day after lunch & Laxido my digestion hit another pause, a very big one as it turned out, & I battled intermittent bouts of discomfort & towards the late evening I finally threw in the towel & had another Laxido. It helped but, only slowly & eventually slept around 05:30, last night I remember looking at my watch. Can’t help that rare pain induced frown, I’m afraid.
> 
> I was going to see what today brings before trying to see GP tomorrow if necessary? Now, my actually named GP, as opposed to another one, called & said it’s fine to take metaformin while I’m taking 2 sachets a day maintenance dose as, I ordered more insulin last night & said I still hadn’t restarted metaformin! So, it’s been confirmed then, as I was thinking after yesterday, maintenance dose is 2 sachets of Laxido a day & nt just the 1 I’d been taking.
> 
> So, I’ll wait another 90 minutes or so for the half oatcake before I take 2 sachets! Actually, after just looking at my watch, that’s midday Levemir & meds time so, about 14:00 then because I leave it about 2 hours before & after food & oral meds! And we’ll see what today is like? My named GP is on tomorrow so, I can speak to her if necessary then?
> 
> Actually, looking at my watch again, I will take Laxido at 11:30 & have meds etc. at 13:30, a bit late, to get the laxatives in sooner!
> 
> OK, probably can’t sleep now but, will try & rest with my eyes closed otherwise I’ll go blind from tiredness!


Get some rest @Lanny, hope things get better for you soon x


----------



## Madeline

Oh @Lanny {{{{gentle hugs}}}} that sounds miserable. I hope the day improves for you.


----------



## Gruers

freesia said:


> Well, its cloudy but bright here this morning. Have put the washing out in the hope that it will dry before the next bout of rain. Its a disappointing start to the morning for me as its 8.1, went to bed on a 5.4. Oh well...at least its still in range.
> @Kaylz, i'm glad Bruce has had his stitches out.
> Have a good day everyone.


What‘s the range?


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> What‘s the range?


If freesia is on about the Libre then the range is likely to 4-9 or 4-10 but we all have it set to our own targets so I'm just using a standard what a lot of people set their target range to xx


----------



## SB2015

Well done @Baz. and @Madeline on HS
Stay in touch @Baz it will be good to continue to hear from you.
I hope you get some rest @Lanny 

A 5.3 this morning with a flat(ish) line again.  Perhaps this cooler weather suits me better.
However I know that the DF is lurking somewhere and it could well be my turn when 
@Robin has sent her on her way.

The forecast said rain and thunder.  It is now absolutely baking here, and I certainly did not go out appropriately dressed for this in the morning.  The rains will come and I have some dyeing to get done so should go and get in with it before the storms arrive.


----------



## freesia

Gruers said:


> What‘s the range?


Hi. @Kaylz is right. I did mean my the settings on my libre.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I had to run that through Google translate, just to make sure you weren’t calling him a moron!


No, that comes after!


----------



## Bexlee

Not exactly waking or morning but a 5.7 this morning.
Had a little time away form posting but have been reading posts.  All things a bit much. Trying to get routine back.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 5.8


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  It's a 5.7 from me this morning , hope everyone stays safe and well today


----------



## SueEK

A well deserved 7,8 today, not unexpected. I had fish and chips at 9.30 last night after brother in law came down from London. My sister in law is terminally ill and they both went over to see her and didn’t get back until late. Last minute food. 
Appraisal at work this morning at 8am, that will be fun, I have been extremely honest about the lack of input from management which won’t go down well but the truth hurts sometimes so we will see how that goes.
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Appraisal at work this morning at 8am


Good luck.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 this morning after yesterday's 'eat out' opportunity our first since lockdown!
The menu wasn't carb friendly but it was a lovely sunny evening and good company. Ended up with a giant burger and triple cooked fries!

Comes under the category of ' treat'   
Back on focus now...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Ended up with a giant burger and triple cooked fries!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 for me. Beautiful morning so we’re off for a 10 mile circular hike  through the Eden Valley. We’ll visit Long Meg and her daughters, no, she’s not a relation but a lesser Stonehenge! Lots of stone circles in Cumbria and we haven’t been here since our girls were young. Staying well clear of the Lake District at the moment, I believe it’s carnage. Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, seem to have got back some normal numbers. We are forecast yet more rain.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

I will find myself sensorless for a day or two until order arrives. I was rather lax in reordering. Never mind plenty of test strips in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Another Morrisons order due to be delivered tonight, that's Bubbles with 5 weeks worth of food now! And extras! 

@SueEK yes I came to realise especially on the forum that some don't like brutal  honesty but sometimes its whats needed, if they don't like it then they can lump it, I was brought up to be nothing but honest

Anyways it was a close to the knuckle 4.2 for me this morning so 1 glucose chew down and a 4.9 before breakfast

Have a nice day folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here after a 6am LO on the Libre.

Filthy day here. Perfect weather for hitting the books.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## freesia

Good morning all on this cool cloudy morning. Its 5.0 for me this morning. Having breakfast then going to do a supermarket shop. Have got mask and sanitiser ready to go.
@Kaylz, hope you have some treats for you on that morrisons order.
@SueEK , hope your appraisal goes well
@eggyg , enjoy your walk, i hope it isn't forecast rain there like it is here.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.0 this morning.  

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, hope you have some treats for you on that morrisons order.


only 2 packers of cake bars, the rest is essentials - cat food & treats, porridge oats, 4 pack tuna, diluting juice and kitchen rolls, plus 6 cartons of almond milk while they were still on special so now have about 16 cartons of that but go through at least 2 a week xx


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all
> A 6.0 this morning after yesterday's 'eat out' opportunity our first since lockdown!
> The menu wasn't carb friendly but it was a lovely sunny evening and good company. Ended up with a giant burger and triple cooked fries!
> 
> Comes under the category of ' treat'
> Back on focus now...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Wow only a 6 for all that - I had only half a portion of chips and I was 7.8 today - not fair boo hoo


----------



## Madeline

5.7 for me this morning. Have a fabulous day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Another Morrisons order due to be delivered tonight, that's Bubbles with 5 weeks worth of food now! And extras!
> 
> @SueEK yes I came to realise especially on the forum that some don't like brutal  honesty but sometimes its whats needed, if they don't like it then they can lump it, I was brought up to be nothing but honest
> 
> Anyways it was a close to the knuckle 4.2 for me this morning so 1 glucose chew down and a 4.9 before breakfast
> 
> Have a nice day folks and stay safe
> xx


I haven't said anything that isn't categorically true, lack of support by management and simply not listening is not conducive to an effective running of the secretarial team within a very large surgery with 15,000 patients.  The time had come for some straight talking and the other secretaries are saying same/similar things in their appraisals so hopefully this time they will get the message.


----------



## Lanny

10:26 BS 5.1  AND a wee bit of a Drat! Overshot a HS by 0.1

I’m all bright eyed, bushy tailed & raring to go after a long, tiring but, REALLY good day yesterday! All I lacked yesterday was some sleep but, I slept in a bit today but, oddly not for as long as the day before yesterday!

No need to call GP then as it seems 2 sachets maintenance dose is right: I’m completely on solid food now; not that I don’t enjoy the occasional soup but, it’s not ALL I eat like last week when 1 sachet was enough! Yesterday was completely pain free & almost discomfort free & hopefully today is better as there’s no backlog to clear?

A bit late but, nonetheless a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine inside & outside, if you can: been awfully wet here on The Causeway Coast! AND, as always, my usual

I’m off to have brunch: foil oven steamed sea bass, saute potatoes & micro steamed veggies! I think I’ll maybe bring forward midday meds a bit after cooking when I eat so, I can fit in the Laxido about 90 minutes after? Oh, might as well restart metaformin today & see how it goes? Eek!


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. And two hours post breakfast 7.1 so that’s ok but maybe the high (for me) waking figure is stress/sleep related.

Weight has also ticked up a tad - it’s nothing alarming but it is something I need to watch so I’m going back on the 600 cal day regime for a few days to get it back moving in the right direction.

Long term I’m reading lots of low carb and keto resources and trying to figure out how to ketofy my staple meals without resorting to bacon and pork rinds!

As much as I’m keen on baking I’ve also made a conscious decision to not explore the world of low carb/keto baking just yet. I will one day but just not yet.

Had an update on the court case yesterday. They’ve asked for an extension of a month on the deadline to respond to our action so nothing more will happen now until mid-September. And I heard about the job yesterday... it’s mine 

I know that’s great but it also taps into a whole heap of physiological stuff because it’s going back to a job I left three years ago after a little stop gap job lasted six years. My inner critic screams that in a failure for having to take what it sees as a retrograde step. And yet my logical voice says that thousands of people have lost their jobs recently, including me, so drop the pride and take the job.

The boss (who is also a friend) has already said that when there’s the role in the management team he wants me working with him again. He’s also said he’s going to tap up his contacts elsewhere and see where he can find me a role which utilises my talents more than this one does. So that’s all positive.

Training days end of next week and then first shifts the following week.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning. And two hours post breakfast 7.1 so that’s ok but maybe the high (for me) waking figure is stress/sleep related.
> 
> Weight has also ticked up a tad - it’s nothing alarming but it is something I need to watch so I’m going back on the 600 cal day regime for a few days to get it back moving in the right direction.
> 
> Long term I’m reading lots of low carb and keto resources and trying to figure out how to ketofy my staple meals without resorting to bacon and pork rinds!
> 
> As much as I’m keen on baking I’ve also made a conscious decision to not explore the world of low carb/keto baking just yet. I will one day but just not yet.
> 
> Had an update on the court case yesterday. They’ve asked for an extension of a month on the deadline to respond to our action so nothing more will happen now until mid-September. And I heard about the job yesterday... it’s mine
> 
> I know that’s great but it also taps into a whole heap of physiological stuff because it’s going back to a job I left three years ago after a little stop gap job lasted six years. My inner critic screams that in a failure for having to take what it sees as a retrograde step. And yet my logical voice says that thousands of people have lost their jobs recently, including me, so drop the pride and take the job.
> 
> The boss (who is also a friend) has already said that when there’s the role in the management team he wants me working with him again. He’s also said he’s going to tap up his contacts elsewhere and see where he can find me a role which utilises my talents more than this one does. So that’s all positive.
> 
> Training days end of next week and then first shifts the following week.


That’s great news about the job and hopefully something else to look forward to in the future, things are looking sunny - well done and good luck xx


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.3 this morning 
Nothing else to say except have a nice day and keep dry


----------



## Bloden

Great news @ColinUK! In my experience, having not much to do all day makes weight loss more of a challenge.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> And I heard about the job yesterday... it’s mine


Congratulations


----------



## Bexlee

7.8 after pizza last night I’m quite pleased.

GCSE results tomorrow ...... I wonder how that will pan out after last weeks trauma.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 7.8 after pizza last night I’m quite pleased.
> 
> GCSE results tomorrow ...... I wonder how that will pan out after last weeks trauma.


Good luck with your grades


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning. And two hours post breakfast 7.1 so that’s ok but maybe the high (for me) waking figure is stress/sleep related.
> 
> Weight has also ticked up a tad - it’s nothing alarming but it is something I need to watch so I’m going back on the 600 cal day regime for a few days to get it back moving in the right direction.
> 
> Long term I’m reading lots of low carb and keto resources and trying to figure out how to ketofy my staple meals without resorting to bacon and pork rinds!
> 
> As much as I’m keen on baking I’ve also made a conscious decision to not explore the world of low carb/keto baking just yet. I will one day but just not yet.
> 
> Had an update on the court case yesterday. They’ve asked for an extension of a month on the deadline to respond to our action so nothing more will happen now until mid-September. And I heard about the job yesterday... it’s mine
> 
> @ColinUK great news on the job.
> In terms of food I try to keep to 130g of carbs a day, usually under 100.
> Take no notice of the giant burger and triple cooked fries, I didn't eat half the bread and only some of the fries.
> 
> All the best for the future,
> 
> Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> Wow only a 6 for all that - I had only half a portion of chips and I was 7.8 today - not fair boo hoo


@SueEK I ate less than half the bread and only some of the fries...
Other foods are not so kind.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I'm gutted, Morrisons have let me know my Milky Way cake bars are missing from my order, they haven't even subbed them!    xx


----------



## Sparkle

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'm gutted, Morrisons have let me know my Milky Way cake bars are missing from my order, they haven't even subbed them!    xx


Isn't that the sort of thing diabetics shouldn't eat? Not criticising, still learning.        I tested at 12.0 last night, 4.4 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'm gutted, Morrisons have let me know my Milky Way cake bars are missing from my order, they haven't even subbed them!    xx


 noooooo!!! And you were so looking forward to them. I'm nipping to Sainsburys tomorrow, if i lived nearer i'd get them for you. Did they remember the caramel ones?x


----------



## Sparkle

freesia said:


> noooooo!!! And you were so looking forward to them. I'm nipping to Sainsburys tomorrow, if i lived nearer i'd get them for you. Did they remember the caramel ones?x


How come you are allowed to eat them?


----------



## Docb

Kaylz is type 1 so she just jabs in some insulin to compensate.  I am afraid you will just have to drool.


----------



## Sparkle

Docb said:


> Kaylz is type 1 so she just jabs in some insulin to compensate.  I am afraid you will just have to drool.


I didn't know type one could eat sugary stuff but then I've had no cause to find out so it's not surprising!


----------



## Kaylz

@Sparkle as @Docb says I am Type 1, its not sugar that is the problem for any diabetic though, the sugar only really determines how quickly it will spike your BG, its total carbohydrate that effects diabetics, as a Type 1 my pancreas doesn't produce insulin anymore so I have to inject it, I have an insulin to carb ratio so as long as I count my carbs and adjust my insulin accordingly then in theory I can eat anything I want, of course I don't practice that all the time but after suffering from an eating disorder for over 3 years and doing without things now that I'm ready to try things like this then I will xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> noooooo!!! And you were so looking forward to them. I'm nipping to Sainsburys tomorrow, if i lived nearer i'd get them for you. Did they remember the caramel ones?x


They better be there! There's no mention of them being missing in the email, its not due to be delivered to Bruce's until between 9-10, got in touch with his mum this afternoon as I'm also in need of my bedtime digestives from Tesco and my Moser Roth 85% from Aldi!   (Both are in the other town and his mum is the only one that ever goes through lol) xx


----------



## Lanny

I’m type 2 on insulin so, while my doses are much bigger because of resistance that type 1’s don’t have, I can have a bit of that luxury too with extra insulinBUT, can’t go too crazy too often! And to be fair @Kaylz has only JUST started to let it go a wee bit by having the odd sweet treat like that recently after being SO strict when newly diagnosed!


----------



## Lanny

A case of being SO slow to type & post again @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny get those fingers working faster my lovely!    xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> They better be there! There's no mention of them being missing in the email, its not due to be delivered to Bruce's until between 9-10, got in touch with his mum this afternoon as I'm also in need of my bedtime digestives from Tesco and my Moser Roth 85% from Aldi!   (Both are in the other town and his mum is the only one that ever goes through lol) xx


Any chance they could have just been missed off the email? I hope Bruce's mum can get your biccies and chocolate soon!!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Any chance they could have just been missed off the email? I hope Bruce's mum can get your biccies and chocolate soon!!


No the email notifies me they will be missing from the delivery, I've 1 full pack of digestives and 4 packs of chocolate that will be started soon but safer to get them so I know they are there when I need them xx


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning all on this cool cloudy morning. Its 5.0 for me this morning. Having breakfast then going to do a supermarket shop. Have got mask and sanitiser ready to go.
> @Kaylz, hope you have some treats for you on that morrisons order.
> @SueEK , hope your appraisal goes well
> @eggyg , enjoy your walk, i hope it isn't forecast rain there like it is here.
> Have a good day everyone


The weather has been great up here. In fact I got sunburned! You would think I’d know better at my age!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning. And two hours post breakfast 7.1 so that’s ok but maybe the high (for me) waking figure is stress/sleep related.
> 
> Weight has also ticked up a tad - it’s nothing alarming but it is something I need to watch so I’m going back on the 600 cal day regime for a few days to get it back moving in the right direction.
> 
> Long term I’m reading lots of low carb and keto resources and trying to figure out how to ketofy my staple meals without resorting to bacon and pork rinds!
> 
> As much as I’m keen on baking I’ve also made a conscious decision to not explore the world of low carb/keto baking just yet. I will one day but just not yet.
> 
> Had an update on the court case yesterday. They’ve asked for an extension of a month on the deadline to respond to our action so nothing more will happen now until mid-September. And I heard about the job yesterday... it’s mine
> 
> I know that’s great but it also taps into a whole heap of physiological stuff because it’s going back to a job I left three years ago after a little stop gap job lasted six years. My inner critic screams that in a failure for having to take what it sees as a retrograde step. And yet my logical voice says that thousands of people have lost their jobs recently, including me, so drop the pride and take the job.
> 
> The boss (who is also a friend) has already said that when there’s the role in the management team he wants me working with him again. He’s also said he’s going to tap up his contacts elsewhere and see where he can find me a role which utilises my talents more than this one does. So that’s all positive.
> 
> Training days end of next week and then first shifts the following week.


Congratulations Colin. You’ll be great.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good luck with your grades


Thanks! Just hope the kids get what the professionals (us the teachers!) said. I know we as a school didn’t over inflate we spent 12 hours seriously 12 hours debating the grades in our own subject using mocks, work ethic, personal circumstances etc. Agonising it was. And if it was the same for all subjects (which it pretty much was) that was a long time spent debating !


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'm gutted, Morrisons have let me know my Milky Way cake bars are missing from my order, they haven't even subbed them!    xx


What? No substitute - that’s bad!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> What? No substitute - that’s bad!


I know! They could've used their noggins and put in another packet of caramel cake bars in their place seen as they were in my order anyway! xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I know! They could've used their noggins and put in another packet of caramel cake bars in their place seen as they were in my order anyway! xx


@Kaylz, has Bruce had the delivery? Are the caramel cakes definitely with the order?x


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> The weather has been great up here. In fact I got sunburned! You would think I’d know better at my age!


 happens to us all


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> so I know they are there when I need them


“Need” or “want”?


----------



## HenryBennett

My wife and I took my two great nieces out tonight to a decent ”burger joint” to celebrate the older one’s exam results.

My first chips for six months, though just half a portion and I didn’t eat the top half of the bun. Three scoops of ice cream

I did the regulation finger pricks:-
4.7 before leaving home
5.7 two hours after

I’ll take that. I wonder what I’ll register tomorrow morning?


----------



## silentsquirrel

HenryBennett said:


> “Need” or “want”?


Well, the chocolate may fall more under "want", but I would put the digestives under "need", as I think @Kaylz  uses them at bedtime to ensure her bg is not low enough to risk a hypo during the night.
It's a juggling act for T1s and T2s on insulin like me, and food that T2s not on insulin or meds like gliclazide are advised to stay away from such as sweets and biscuits may be essential to treat a potentially dangerous hypo, or as with the digestive, to avoid dropping too low overnight.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 4.4. Perfctly dreadful day yesterday.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 at 06:00.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it's 5.7 again for me today .


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. Not quite sure what’s going on to give me the current slight little bump in morning readings but if I check again in an hour or so I’ve no doubt it’ll be comfortably in the fives. Maybe I should just get up later


----------



## Gruers

7.5 this morning 
have a nice day everyone, it’s stopped raining


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.1 here.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, has Bruce had the delivery? Are the caramel cakes definitely with the order?x


I have no idea, I was getting ready for my bed! lol but I haven't heard from him so it must be as it should be xx


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> “Need” or “want”?


As @silentsquirrel has said, the digestives are a definite need to keep me from going low overnight, don't want to go to bed at night and not get up in the morning just yet! And the chocolate to me is need as it fits in my still fairly strict eating regime so why change something that works, I still can't get fully over my eating disorder just yet as a lot was forced on me when lockdown happened xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

New sensors arrived yesterday despite the order being on hold according to the website.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. May have finally adjusted back to non-heatwave conditions.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Was dull and wet when I got up at 5:50, had been sweating in my bed so got cold and mum put the heating on about 6:30, now beautiful sunshine and heating up so will no doubt end up far too hot and stuffy, more air in a prison cell!

Anyways it's a 5.5 for me this morning

Have a lovely day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 so sorry to hear you had such a bad day yesterday - are you ok?
7.2 for me today and off down the caravan again later, never had so much use out of it.  Appraisal went ok yesterday, certainly put over my points which to be fair were listened to but whether the points are acted upon or not is another matter, if they don’t it will be the doctors and patients that suffer, not us - you can’t fit 2 pints in a pint pot!!
@Kaylz hope you get your treats soon and that is Bruce is recovering well.
Anyway have a good day everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A totally undeserved 7. I’m definitely going to get in touch with the surgery today, been using this new metre for a week, activity and food haven’t changed but I’m constantly getting much higher readings than with my Accu-Chek mobile. I think I know which one is the most accurate!
Had a great walk yesterday, was I the only one who didn’t have rain? Weather was good, quite muggy but not blazing sun. Long Meg and her 59 daughters were well. The circle was much bigger than I remembered. Fascinating  and mysterious in equal measures. Have a good day, good forecast for us again, bed stripping and hanging out to dry weather, ie sunny and breezy.


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK I'll get my one packet of cake bars on Monday, I've enough shopping to be putting away today as my grandad will have their tea and everything this afternoon
He still isn't using his wrist which I think he should be trying but as nobody told him to at the hospital he won't, I just think its making it stiffer sitting with it up all the time but hey ho, think my mum is going to be changing his dressing today but he seemed to think it looked a tad yellow when he peered under the dressing yesterday so we'll wait and see what it's like, I'm not lazy by the way, I just don't think I could stomach cleaning it etc and fear I hurt him hence why I'm not the one changing the dressing lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK I'll get my one packet of cake bars on Monday, I've enough shopping to be putting away today as my grandad will have their tea and everything this afternoon
> He still isn't using his wrist which I think he should be trying but as nobody told him to at the hospital he won't, I just think its making it stiffer sitting with it up all the time but hey ho, think my mum is going to be changing his dressing today but he seemed to think it looked a tad yellow when he peered under the dressing yesterday so we'll wait and see what it's like, I'm not lazy by the way, I just don't think I could stomach cleaning it etc and fear I hurt him hence why I'm not the one changing the dressing lol xx


I agree he should be moving it a bit but I’m with you I can’t bear changing dressings etc, ugh, I would never make a nurse


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Last day at work then 12 days off.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone on this bright sunny morning. Its a disappointing 8.9 from me this morning. Readings have been up and down all week really, despite me being really careful with what i've eaten. Think its my turn for the Diabetic Fairy to visit. I could do with getting more exercise though, wish classes could open up again, its not so motivating doing it yourself in the living room and i don't fancy joining a gym.
Anyway, have a good day folks, whatever you are planning.


----------



## SueEK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today. Last day at work then 12 days off.


Enjoy your time off x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this windy morning.    

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK. Thanks but I am not OK. A week ago I awoke to find that I could not see well.  There was a brown mist over my left eye It got progressivly worse so on Monday of this week I went to see (?) the optician.  She put me in front of a machine to take photographs. She then told me that the retinas could not be seen clearly and that I must go to my doctor to arrange for a visit to the hospital with an appointment for the opthalmologist.  Getting a face to face visit to the doctor is difficult these days  the receptionist gave me an appointment for yesterday at 11.10. I turned up but my doctor did not.  I was told that he would telephone me this morning.  It is taking me ages to type this.my nose is almost on the keyboard. I was very upset, not to mention angry. Went home and fretted.  Took  a steak and kidney pie out for dinner but then began to feel unwell so sat down for a while.  My dog, Missy, sat on my lap and started to nuzzle my face and whimper.  She is acutely aware when I am unwell so I took a reading though I could hardly see the result. It was 27 which translates as 1.5. I immediately had a biscuit and 2 Magdalenas spread with butter and honey.  It was only 6.15 but I decided to go to bed.  Missy came up with me and unlike her normal procedure she lay down on the pillow next to mine and stayed there all night.  At about 3 am she woke me by pawing my shoulder.  I took more carbs and went back to sleep. Woke at 6.30. Eyesight worse.  I am somewhat frightened at the moment. Waiting on the telephone call.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> @SueEK. Thanks but I am not OK. A week ago I awoke to find that I could not see well.  There was a brown mist over my left eye It got progressivly worse so on Monday of this week I went to see (?) the optician.  She put me in front of a machine to take photographs. She then told me that the retinas could not be seen clearly and that I must go to my doctor to arrange for a visit to the hospital with an appointment for the opthalmologist.  Getting a face to face visit to the doctor is difficult these days  the receptionist gave me an appointment for yesterday at 11.10. I turned up but my doctor did not.  I was told that he would telephone me this morning.  It is taking me ages to type this.my nose is almost on the keyboard. I was very upset, not to mention angry. Went home and fretted.  Took  a steak and kidney pie out for dinner but then began to feel unwell so sat down for a while.  My dog, Missy, sat on my lap and started to nuzzle my face and whimper.  She is acutely aware when I am unwell so I took a reading though I could hardly see the result. It was 27 which translates as 1.5. I immediately had a biscuit and 2 Magdalenas spread with butter and honey.  It was only 6.15 but I decided to go to bed.  Missy came up with me and unlike her normal procedure she lay down on the pillow next to mine and stayed there all night.  At about 3 am she woke me by pawing my shoulder.  I took more carbs and went back to sleep. Woke at 6.30. Eyesight worse.  I am somewhat frightened at the moment. Waiting on the telephone call.


@Michael12421, you must be so worried but please try not to panic. You have some comfort from your lovely dog who seems to be in tune with your feelings and diabetes. Do you live alone? Is there someone who could be with you for now? I hope the doctor rings you soon. Or could you go to an A &, E department? Please keep us posted as and when you can. Take care.


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK he wont even go to the effort of putting it through his jacket sleeve which he could quite easily manage, most things I can do but no, not that, I think it's more scared to hurt him than anything else though

@Michael12421 sorry to hear about your eye troubles, dealt with my fair share and more of those the last few years, I don't mean to sound like a broken record but especially for a reading of 1.5 you MUST reach for fasting acting carbs a biscuit just isn't fast enough and the butter spread would have added to the slowing down of it getting into your system, you would've been better JUST using the honey alone, I hope you at least stayed awake to recheck your BG as that's really dangerous and I'm really quite worried about you
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> I turned up but my doctor did not.


I’m sorry to hear about your travails. I’ve a good friend who’s a dentist; his wife was a nurse and they’ve a daughter who works in the NHS “front line”. They frequently rail against GPs. They are mostly paid around £100,000 apparently and certainly offer poor value for money.

I really do hope you can get your eye problems attended to sooner rather than later.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning.

Very excited yesterday as I have just got the okay to wait for the new Medtronic 780 pump.
This will be a journey of discovery using CGM, in the hopes that my diabetes takes up less of my thinking time.

A busy few days, as I have promised a hand dyed silk scarf to a friend and the deadline is looming.
Skein making, dyeing, washing, warp making, threading, weaving.  One or two things to do, andonly four weeks to do it.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

((((Hugs)))) @Michael12421. Hope you get some answers ASAP.

I agree with Kaylz - I use orange juice to get my glucose up when hypo. A spoonful of honey’s perfect.


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia.  Thank you and yes  I do live alone.  I have only one friend here who kindly took my car for a spin yesterday to keep the battery charged up. He. returned the keys at 7 this morning and then went immediately off for his holidays. There is no-one else.  Still waiiting for the 'phone call.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checked again and BG is a much more respectable 5.6 

And now to get ready to head off out to the Tate Modern for art I find a little less accessible than that at the National. Hopefully it’ll be really quiet and I can properly linger and see things I’ve never seen before.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @freesia.  Thank you and yes  I do live alone.  I have only one friend here who kindly took my car for a spin yesterday to keep the battery charged up. He. returned the keys at 7 this morning and then went immediately off for his holidays. There is no-one else.  Still waiiting for the 'phone call.


Oh dear Michael, I’m so sorry for your problems that must be worrying you sick. Thank goodness your lovely four legged friend is with you. I do agree with the others that you need something more fast acting. I know you are in Spain and don’t know how their system works, would you be able to go to A&E. We do all worry for you so.  Please keep us informed of how you are and let’s pray it is something temporary.  Do your very best to look after yourself x


----------



## SueEK

I


SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning.
> 
> Very excited yesterday as I have just got the okay to wait for the new Medtronic 780 pump.
> This will be a journey of discovery using CGM, in the hopes that my diabetes takes up less of my thinking time.
> 
> A busy few days, as I have promised a hand dyed silk scarf to a friend and the deadline is looming.
> Skein making, dyeing, washing, warp making, threading, weaving.  One or two things to do, andonly four weeks to do it.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I don’t know what the pump is or how it works but as you are excited about it I am too


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your travails. I’ve a good friend who’s a dentist; his wife was a nurse and they’ve a daughter who works in the NHS “front line”. They frequently rail against GPs. They are mostly paid around £100,000 apparently and certainly offer poor value for money.
> 
> I really do hope you can get your eye problems attended to sooner rather than later.


Well I work in a GP surgery and I have to disagree, they work very hard and long hours and all of the doctors come into work on their days off to get all the admin work done that they simply don’t have time to do. I do agree that some are better than others and they definitely get paid well but as in any profession you can’t tar everyone with the same brush!!  Just my opinion


----------



## Michael12421

I hank you. I cannot go to A&E as I cannot drive because the eyesight is so bad.  There are no other provisions other than an ambulance and I won't get that until the doctor has spoken to me - he has not called yet. It is now getting close to 2.30 when he finishes.  Perhaps tomorrow??


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> as in any profession you can’t tar everyone with the same brush


Too true but perceptions, even if wrong, are important.


----------



## Lanny

11:55 BS 6.6  Slept in almost to midday alarm & will definitely have to go Australian today by the time I’ve read your posts on this thread & posted mine!

Well, “Eek!” was indeed the right epitaph to use at the end of my waking post yesterday! Another LONG day that started ok ish but, then the metaformin made itself felt by making me very gaseous! I only took 1 lot of 2 tablets with my first meal as well & couldn’t face taking the other 2, suppose to be 2 twice a day, as I SO uncomfortable enough as it was! Can’t help that frown, I’m afraid! BUT, metaformin needs to be restarted again at SOME stage so, I’ll carry on with 2 tablets today & hopefully my body will get used to it again & symptoms will settle down. Then, I add the other 2! Thank goodness there were no problems in the little girls room department so, definitely right NOT to have taken the metaformin until things had settled down! Didn’t get less uncomfortable enough to sleep until around 05:30, last time I looked at my watch, this morning! Only reading distracted me a bit although my eyes got all blurry from tiredness. Reading Felix Francis “Guilty, Not Guilty”.

Midday alarm has gone off now so, definitely too late for anything else other than G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s still quite windy & wet here after stormy weather last night: weather like that makes our Isle Emerald; one has to remember at times! Right, can’t hand about: meds need to be taken with lunch & Laxido after. I’ll take paracetamol if I have to today!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> I hank you. I cannot go to A&E as I cannot drive because the eyesight is so bad.  There are no other provisions other than an ambulance and I won't get that until the doctor has spoken to me - he has not called yet. It is now getting close to 2.30 when he finishes.  Perhaps tomorrow??


Do you have a different phone you can use to call the surgery eg a landline/mobile, something other than the one you are expecting the GP to call on? You could then check and reiterate how urgently you need a call. Is it possible to use a taxi to get to A& E? Or ask a neighbour? I hope the GP rings soon for you.
Also, i agree with the others..use glucose/honey to bring your sugar level up fast.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning.
> 
> Very excited yesterday as I have just got the okay to wait for the new Medtronic 780 pump.
> This will be a journey of discovery using CGM, in the hopes that my diabetes takes up less of my thinking time.
> 
> A busy few days, as I have promised a hand dyed silk scarf to a friend and the deadline is looming.
> Skein making, dyeing, washing, warp making, threading, weaving.  One or two things to do, andonly four weeks to do it.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I have absolutely no idea how a pump works, what that one is or anything about pumping but sounds exciting! Would love to see a pic of the silk scarf when you've done it


----------



## Michael12421

The surgery is now closed. The nearest equivalent of an A&E is the hospital in Ubeda.  Taxi services from my village were suspended - there is only one taxi service - at the start of the pandemic and has not re-started. As for neighbours - well - it is now lunch time, the biggest meal of the day, followed by a siesta and not even an emergency interupts that unless of course you are family.  No, I have no option but to wait so I will.  Things are a bit complicated here when it comes to this type of situation.  I'll hang on in until tomorrow and if I have not heard from the doctor tomorrow I will call 112 and trust to luck.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421 Call 112 now. Trusting to luck isn’t enough in emergency situations. Especially when you’re being so resolutely let down by the surgery.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I hank you. I cannot go to A&E as I cannot drive because the eyesight is so bad.  There are no other provisions other than an ambulance and I won't get that until the doctor has spoken to me - he has not called yet. It is now getting close to 2.30 when he finishes.  Perhaps tomorrow??


In an emergency in Spain, you go to the doctor’s surgery - out of hours too - and they assess you there. If you need an ambulance, they get you one. Can you go to the surgery @Michael12421?


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> I hank you. I cannot go to A&E as I cannot drive because the eyesight is so bad.  There are no other provisions other than an ambulance and I won't get that until the doctor has spoken to me - he has not called yet. It is now getting close to 2.30 when he finishes.  Perhaps tomorrow??


i may be stating the obvious but is the doctor aware that this is urgent, I would be tempted to ring again


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 , please listen and do whats been suggested. You cannot leave it until tomorrow x


----------



## SueEK

Oh @Michael12421 this is very worrying. Somehow, some way you need to be seen today, I certainly would not be waiting as the consequences could be dire. I do not want to be over dramatic but if your GP does not open later this afternoon I would be pleading with the neighbours to take me to the nearest taxi rank to be able to get the hospital. The system in Spain sounds dreadful


----------



## Bloden

The system in Northern Spain is excellent - I don’t know about the South.


----------



## SB2015

I hopenthat you have been able to get some help @Michael12421 .
Please don’t wait if there is absolutely anything you can do to get attention.


----------



## Bexlee

6.3 today

Pleased with results. Kids generally pleased with results. Some even got upgraded!!!

......and relax for a few days before the madness of return


----------



## Madeline

@Michael12421 I hope you’ve managed to get to see a doctor somehow by now {{{{hugs}}}}

Late clocking in, 5.4 for me after another miserable night getting to know my bathroom more than I’d like to. Does anyone else get really weird dreams when they’re high too?


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 6.3 today
> 
> Pleased with results. Kids generally pleased with results. Some even got upgraded!!!
> 
> ......and relax for a few days before the madness of return


Thats good. Only one week left..


----------



## HenryBennett

Madeline said:


> Does anyone else get really weird dreams when they’re high too?


I keep off the wacky baccy - I don’t even smoke


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Thats good. Only one week left..


I’m really lucky so to speak even after such a long time off that we don’t start back until 7th. Time to finish planning as many as possible all singing and dancing lessons to get them engaged again whilst sticking to about a billion new rules. I’m looking forward to it to be honest and I hope they are too, at least for a few days!


----------



## Baz.

Well Morning All,

My reading for today was 5.3 ,  hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 for me today

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Poor Bloden was shaking like a big hairy jelly last night because of the wild wild weather! She seems to have regained her composure this morning tho. It’s still very windy here, so it’s rocks in pockets for our morning walk.


----------



## Gruers

Michael12421 said:


> @SueEK. Thanks but I am not OK. A week ago I awoke to find that I could not see well.  There was a brown mist over my left eye It got progressivly worse so on Monday of this week I went to see (?) the optician.  She put me in front of a machine to take photographs. She then told me that the retinas could not be seen clearly and that I must go to my doctor to arrange for a visit to the hospital with an appointment for the opthalmologist.  Getting a face to face visit to the doctor is difficult these days  the receptionist gave me an appointment for yesterday at 11.10. I turned up but my doctor did not.  I was told that he would telephone me this morning.  It is taking me ages to type this.my nose is almost on the keyboard. I was very upset, not to mention angry. Went home and fretted.  Took  a steak and kidney pie out for dinner but then began to feel unwell so sat down for a while.  My dog, Missy, sat on my lap and started to nuzzle my face and whimper.  She is acutely aware when I am unwell so I took a reading though I could hardly see the result. It was 27 which translates as 1.5. I immediately had a biscuit and 2 Magdalenas spread with butter and honey.  It was only 6.15 but I decided to go to bed.  Missy came up with me and unlike her normal procedure she lay down on the pillow next to mine and stayed there all night.  At about 3 am she woke me by pawing my shoulder.  I took more carbs and went back to sleep. Woke at 6.30. Eyesight worse.  I am somewhat frightened at the moment. Waiting on the telephone call.


Take care Michael it sounds frightening. Good luck


----------



## Gruers

It’s 6.7 from me today and I have a Covid 19 test later as I have a hospital appointment on Monday
have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, it makes no sense that I was suddenly in the 7s earlier in the week, and now I'm in the 4s, all on the same basal. Oh silly me, when did I start expecting diabetes to make sense!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum changed Bruce's dressing last night, if it wasn't for fear of hurting him I'd easy do it myself next time as its pretty well healed up BUT I'm too terrified I hurt him lol

Anyways its a 6.3 for me this morning, hopefully Bruce's mum can get my digestives soon as I'll be opening my last packet fairly soon, wonder if she managed to get my Milky Way cake bars while she was at Portlethen yesterday? Just have to wait and see if she gets in touch with Bruce

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

7.2 on this very wet and windy morning. How shall I entertain three lively farmers children today? Answers on a postcard please. 
Have a fab ( but probably wild) Friday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today and no work for 12 days. Would normally be heading down to Dorset for the great dorset steam fair but that's cancelled this year. But we're heading up to Norfolk next week for a break instead.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today and no work for 12 days. Would normally be heading down to Dorset for the great dorset steam fair but that's cancelled this year. But we're heading up to Norfolk next week for a break instead.


Enjoy your break.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> I’m really lucky so to speak even after such a long time off that we don’t start back until 7th. Time to finish planning as many as possible all singing and dancing lessons to get them engaged again whilst sticking to about a billion new rules. I’m looking forward to it to be honest and I hope they are too, at least for a few days!


I don't envy you the planning. I am looking forward to seeing everyone again but i do think its going to be stressful and hard work getting the kids to engage with learning. I work as a TA in ks1, some who have been in will be ok coming back i would think but all those who have been kept off since March might find it really difficult so i think we'll have our work cut out just to settle them back in.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.3 for me!  
Stay safe and safe.
Dez


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> 7.2 on this very wet and windy morning. How shall I entertain three lively farmers children today? Answers on a postcard please.
> Have a fab ( but probably wild) Friday.


Kite flying?


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here, it makes no sense that I was suddenly in the 7s earlier in the week, and now I'm in the 4s, all on the same basal. Oh silly me, when did I start expecting diabetes to make sense!


Good morning all, its 9.2 from windy Staffordshire (the weather, not me). As you say @Robin , it makes no sense at all, my levels this week have been as low as 4 and as high as this morning on waking.

@Kaylz, i hope Bruce's mum gets your digestives and cake bars
@Stitch147 , enjoy your break
@Michael12421 , how are you today? Did you manage to speak to someone or get to hospital? I hope you are ok.

Have a good day everyone, whatever your plans


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. And weight loss appears to have started to move in the right direction again.

Even though it’s windy today I may embark on the 11 mile walk to see my folks later. Could be interesting as it’s along the canal and then through a series of wetlands. Or it’s along a very main road all the way.

@Michael12421 Hope you were able to see the doctor yesterday. Update us please.

@eggyg Have you tried getting them to count the leaves on a tree? If all else fails then just use Velcro!!


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today. Just watching the news and they are talking about Germany possibly bringing in a law that you have to take your dog out for 2 one hour walks a day, that’s a laugh, can’t get mine out further than my car!! Bubbles in the caravan again it is then   
@Michael12421 how are you this morning?
Very blustery here today, can feel the van having a little wobble 
Have a good day all x


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> 6.3 today
> 
> Pleased with results. Kids generally pleased with results. Some even got upgraded!!!
> 
> ......and relax for a few days before the madness of return


Glad that they ditched the algorithm and that you are pleased with the results of your students.  
Well done.


----------



## SB2015

A 4 this morning in spite of a JB at 4:00.
@Robin did you tell the DF where I was?

@freesia and @Bexlee remember this is still the holidays and give yourself some time to relax amidst the preparation.
@Michael12421 how are you today?

We too had strong winds last night but it is now sunny again, but I suspect it won’t last.
Another weaving day.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> A 4 this morning in spite of a JB at 4:00.
> @Robin did you tell the DF where I was?


 My lips were sealed, but I think she may have looked over my shoulder and read this thread.


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> My lips were sealed, but I think she may have looked over my shoulder and read this thread.


I think she definitelt has!! I was 9.2 at breakfast, now i'm 3.6


----------



## Lanny

10:05 BS 8.8 Drat that DF; I’ve no idea why, either? 

Yesterday was quite Autumnal being wet, windy & considerably cooler! This morning it’s nice to have it be quiet & a wee bit of sun, for the moment! No problems on the metaformin front: so much so I considered taking the 2nd lot of 2 tablets with dinner; held back BECAUSE I didn’t want to create a problem that would cause me a sleepless night! If today is still problem free I’ll try the 2nd lot?

A Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks Teds about after going AWOL for a while,
5.3 on a blustery dull day. 

Catching up on posts I see @Michael12421 
has had real problems, hope you have been able to sort something out
Michael?

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Germany possibly bringing in a law that you have to take your dog out for 2 one hour walks a day


They love laws like that in Germany. For eg, you’re not allowed to wash your car on Sunday, and you’re not allowed to gesticulate to another driver when you’re at the wheel.


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 and the best sleep in quite a while - wonder if it was connected to exam chaos and there not really been any yesterday!

I’ve escaped the planning and preparation for coffee and a walk with a colleague and friend I’ve not seen since March so excited!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks Teds about after going AWOL for a while,
> 5.3 on a blustery dull day.
> 
> Catching up on posts I see @Michael12421
> has had real problems, hope you have been able to sort something out
> Michael?
> 
> Take care folks stay safe.


Good to see you back Ted, how are you? X


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Blowing a gale in Sale!
> 
> Can't measure, been pigging on crisps and ice-cream, feel ill now.


Blowing here too, but the sun’s just come out. I got a bit damp out walking this morning. I know to get my walk done before the ice cream parlours open at 1 o’clock. I’ve not had a crisp for 6 months, but can’t give up ice cream.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Blowing a gale in Sale!
> 
> Can't measure, been pigging on crisps and ice-cream, feel ill now.


I just stood in Waitrose for yonks gazing lovingly at the crisps. And the ice cream. 
i was so so tempted.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Blowing here too, but the sun’s just come out. I got a bit damp out walking this morning. I know to get my walk done before the ice cream parlours open at 1 o’clock. I’ve not had a crisp for 6 months, but can’t give up ice cream.


What’s your ice cream of choice?


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> What’s your ice cream of choice?


Spoilt for choice here @ColinUK 
A number of local farm brands that make beautifully rich and creamy ice cream. Plus a few local chains of ice cream parlours some of which, eg Morelli’s been around for over 100 years. Mauds is one of my favourites. Nugelato isn’t my favourite across the board but their chocolate ice cream is to absolutely die for.
It’s a really tough one but, possibly, my favourite is a restaurant in Donaghdee that makes its own ice cream and they serve it with hot chocolate sauce.
Sorry if this makes you salivate - I’m slobbering over the seat, kid


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Rum and raison for me, agh.


Flavour-wise not one of my favourites if it’s just rum essence. Strawberry, salted caramel, mint choc chip, chocolate for me.


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> Good to see you back Ted, how are you? X



I`m ok @SueEK thankyou for asking, lots going on at the moment
hospital is* sick of me. *Take care sweetheart Teds about.xx


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> I`m ok @SueEK thankyou for asking, lots going on at the moment
> hospital is* sick of me. *Take care sweetheart Teds about.xx


I’m sure you are always the model patient, just sorry you seem to have to spend so much time there. Gentle hugs for you. The forum is not the same without you and your wise words x


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 haven't heard from you today, hope you got some help. Please let us know how you are when you can x


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> I just stood in Waitrose for yonks gazing lovingly at the crisps. And the ice cream.
> i was so so tempted.


Oh lord, their No 1 Columbian Coffee ice cream is to die for.


----------



## Madeline

And it’s good to see you back Ted @KARNAK


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks folks good to be back.

No news from @Michael12421, worried.

@eggyg no bones broken only pride.

Goodnight my dear friends Ted loves you all,
take care stay safe.xx


----------



## Baz.

Well Morning All,  well for my last daily read I've got a 6.1 from me making an weekly average of 5.6 I will be back with my weekly reading next saturday as going to do the reading each saturday stay safe gang


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 for me this morning. Didn’t venture to see the folks yesterday but as it’s dry now and I’m awake I might trek over there this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.8 today even after a Chinese meal yesterday...
Was careful about choice and portion though!
Contemplating a run shortly if I can risk not getting blown over, seems calm atm.
Have a lovely day folks,

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning chaps. 7.5 for me. A wee bit calmer today but still damp. I’ve a mountain of ironing to tackle as I stripped the kids beds, duvet covers and all! That’ll keep me busy until granddaughter number one arrives later for the weekend. We’ve booked the bank holiday weekend off from entertaining grandchildren! Have a hopefully, not too soggy Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

You need a chainsaw @Anitram. Hubby had all sorts of fun destroying my grandparents’ lounge suite (it was vast and about 50 years old, we were the last to inherit it) with his chainsaw. I kept well out of the way!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Meant to mention yesterday that they had applied honey on Bruce’s wound when he was at the hospital on Monday, NHS Tayside info does state that if used in diabetics they should have their control monitored, especially when applied to large areas, not sure i’d be too keen! Lol

Also meant to ask a while ago, has anyone been to an ATM? Our local hole in the wall outside Scotmid has a notice saying that the money is quarantined for 72 hours, not sure if its a widespread practice or not

Anyways it was a 4.0 for me this morning rising to a 4.4 after 2 glucose chews and 3 quarters of an hour! I can already tell, todays just going to be one of those days 

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Meant to mention yesterday that they had applied honey on Bruce’s wound when he was at the hospital on Monday, NHS Tayside info does state that if used in diabetics they should have their control monitored, especially when applied to large areas, not sure i’d be too keen! Lol
> 
> Also meant to ask a while ago, has anyone been to an ATM? Our local hole in the wall outside Scotmid has a notice saying that the money is quarantined for 72 hours, not sure if its a widespread practice or not
> 
> Anyways it was a 4.0 for me this morning rising to a 4.4 after 2 glucose chews and 3 quarters of an hour! I can already tell, todays just going to be one of those days
> 
> Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
> xx


The cash in our local ATM Ian also quarantined for 72 hours, in Herts


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Our local hole in the wall outside Scotmid has a notice saying that the money is quarantined for 72 hours, not sure if its a widespread practice or not


I've not been for about 4 weeks but there was no notice at our ATM. Things may have changed. Will keep a lookout.

Good morning everyone. Well it was a 4.8 for me when i woke up this morning, i got out of bed and its dropped to 3.7! Theres an excuse to stay in bed this morning. Had Dextrose and waiting for it to go up before breakfast.
@Michael12421 i hope you are ok. Please let us know when you can.
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Evening bolus ratios and timings seem to be changing almost daily at the moment. Keeps me on my toes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Wind seems to have abated, it flattened my runner bean wigwam, and blew the rest of the plums off the tree.


----------



## Gruers

7.2 from me today, have a nice day everyone.
@Michael how are you today?


----------



## SB2015

3.5 this morning.
No explanation whatsoever.
Would anyone like to invite the DF over!

Sunshine again.  Gardening, pottering and a bit of weaving today.

Have a good day All.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me earlier this morning.   
Just back from my "early" morning exercise, so now just waiting for ASDA delivery, between 10am-12pm. Why can't they have a one hour slot? 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> so now just waiting for ASDA delivery, between 10am-12pm. Why can't they have a one hour slot?


I'd love an Asda delivery but if you don't spend £40 there's a basket charge as well and delivery is more expensive than Morrisons, at least with Morrisons its a 1 hour slot (which he turned up one hour before on 1 occasion) and only a £25 minimum order xx


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today after a dreadful night, just couldn’t sleep, still awake at 3.10am. The wind and lashing rain rocking the caravan, a little, didn’t lull me to sleep. Back hurting after a battle against the wind around the nature reserve yesterday and eyes hurting. So apart from all that I’m fine. Going to change our locks on the van today to stop Haven coming in without notifying us, it really pxxxs me off when they do that.
@Kaylz not seen any sort of notice on the ATMs I have used.
@Michael thinking of you.
Have a good day all, stay safe x


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.3 for me.
> 
> Evening bolus ratios and timings seem to be changing almost daily at the moment. Keeps me on my toes.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Same here @khskel - I’m avoiding doing any gardening today because of the randomness!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> I'd love an Asda delivery but if you don't spend £40 there's a basket charge as well and delivery is more expensive than Morrisons, at least with Morrisons its a 1 hour slot (which he turned up one hour before on 1 occasion) and only a £25 minimum order xx


Yes ASDA delivery charges are a bit steep. I usually try for Sainsbury's and have managed to get 50p slots in the past.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.2 because I had two dry crackers at bedtime.
Dull but dry 24.C at the moment, our gentlemen`s club opens on Monday
after a 4 month shut down, only 30 allowed at one time.

Haven`t come across that yet @Kaylz.

Still no @Michael12421 please let us know how you are?

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Yes ASDA delivery charges are a bit steep. I usually try for Sainsbury's and have managed to get 50p slots in the past.


Wouldn't spend £40 there either so would be £7 for delivery  xx


----------



## Lanny

11:45 BS 7.7  Better but, precautionary oatcake at midnight maybe not needed: 00:00 BS 5.6; bunged in 26 units Levemir & the oatcake!

No problems at all yesterday so, had both lots of metaformin & still nothing! Hopefully this is the new norm for me now & just need to order 2 boxes of Laxido every month: from GP’s prescription it’s boxes of 30 sachets; take 2 a day after first meal of the day?

I think I can JUST about squeeze in a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day without going Australian!

PS:- Very nice to see you back posting Ted @KARNAK


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Two minutes to spare!


----------



## Madeline

Super late today, 7.2 this morning. DF highly likely to be spying on my house, there’s cheesecake in my fridge and an Indian ordered for later. Will be whacking in my full 8 unit allowance later and praying it’s enough!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks going to settle down now, Alexa keeps telling me off. (bitch)
A bit of a wobbly day as high as 16.8 alarms going off on the meter.
Hope you all kip well and wake up to a pleasant day.

Not going to bed yet an hour of Greek music will set me up
for the night ,
Kalinikta
Goodnight folks stay safe. xx


----------



## Madeline

Night Ted, sleep well


----------



## Mr Lee

Morning.. 24.6 no idea why .. but wide awake. 
Oh it may be the porridge


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 for me this morning seems the DF is wreaking havoc in all parts of the world!
Tempura prawns with salad and a dip last night, was it that?
Seems a bit unusual but heyho, back on focus today then!
@Mr Lee ouch! Hope it settles down.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A disappointing 7.9 last night but my own fault - too much talk of ice cream over the last couple of days led to a trip to Mauds yesterday afternoon. Then for tea a (home made) prawn curry with a 60g portion of rice and a little more ice cream!

This morning a much more acceptable 5.7.


----------



## Gruers

7.1 a Lasagne last night, bad boy!


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> 7.1 a Lasagne last night, bad boy!


Could’ve been worse.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.8 for me today

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice middle-of-the-road 5.5 for me today.  
Too wet and miserable to go exercising  
So back to bed for a while to tackle today's AZED crossword.
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, slightly too much fruit crumble last night, but needs must, with these high winds it’s raining apples and plums in our garden.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today. Got the locks changed for only £20 so that was good. Very grey and overcast here, will try and get doggy out soon.
@Michael12421 hope we hear from you today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, have spent the week in the beautiful Yorkshire dales with no WiFi and no signal but lots of walking and going to pubs.  In fact we borrowed the local pub's WiFi to get Alice's GCSE results at 8am on Thursday.
An 8.2 from me this morning, happy Sunday all.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning and so very sorry for not being able to come here.  Sight is worse so am struggling a bit.  Doctor did not telephone until Friday morning but he is trying to arrange a hospital visit this week.  He will send an ambulance for me once he has an appointment. Taking BS is really hard work but this morning managed it and I was 5.5.  Apologies again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.2 for me today


----------



## freesia

Good morning 8.8 here today.

@stephnits, i hope Alice got the results she wanted.
@Michael, nice to hear from you but sorry your sight is getting worse. Hopefully the GP will get the appointment very soon.


----------



## ColinUK

Walked ten miles to surprise the parents yesterday and boy were they surprised. They were out!

They had only gone for a walk to the local deli so weren’t long and were overjoyed to see me. As I was them. We broke the rules and hugged. It was the second time I’d seen them since lockdown.

They’re pretty much the only ones in their social circle who aren’t seeing anyone (apart from the hairdresser, the gardener and the cleaner!) they get all groceries delivered but sometimes pop to the deli for something specific (or for the walk). My brother and sister in law haven’t set foot into their house at all. I’d just decided I wasn’t going to risk another potential lockdown coming and not have seen them.

Mum commented positively on my weight loss in a manner that only mums can... “it’s great you’ve only got the two chins now!.... Can I make you something to eat?... I can bake scones for later...If I take a half cheesecake out of the freezer it’ll defrost really quickly... I can do jacket potatoes for lunch.... or something on toast maybe?” Bless her for thinking it’s all about avoiding sugar.... to her cheesecake is healthy 

Anyway I was there from about 10:30 through until 7pm and yes readers I did eat. One avocado, a hard boiled egg, 1/3rd tin of tuna and a tsp of mayonnaise.... drop of double cream in my coffee.... oh and clotted cream with homemade blueberry jam on a fresh scone #baddiabeticboy

Didn’t walk home but got the tube and 90% of passengers were wearing masks and also generally leaving a seat free between groups. Ravenously hungry when I got home though (probably to do with the scone) so scoffed an entire tub of hummus with cucumber chunks and the odd olive. Followed by two squares of 100% dark chocolate (which tastes like crushed paracetamol and I’m determined to finish because of it tastes like that it’s gotta be good for me dammit!) whizzed up with a little double cream and a solitary strawberry for sweetness.

My dad is eighty in a month and mum is seventy-eight so the food was recompense for spending hours sorting out the mess they made of their email accounts, deleting rubbish off mum’s iPad and dad’s iPhone and trying to teach them how to use Gmail - a challenge made harder because neither of them actually read what’s on the screen but rather just click on what they think ought to do what they want it to do.
They’re both intelligent. Dad was a surveyor. Mum had her own successful businesses but sometimes they’re seemingly incapable of the simplest tasks.
They use my Netflix/Amazon Prime/Disney + etc on their TV and they managed to sign out of the whole lot last night so called at about 10:50pm for help.

They were about to watch a film. I was about to go to sleep!

Love them to bits though. And if anyone’s missing slightly bonkers elderly parents and wants to borrow mine ever I will gladly loan them out to you! No charge!!

And BG this morning an even 7.0 - better than expected tbh!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421  Thinking of you


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today


Mazeltov on the house special!


----------



## Gruers

Michael12421 said:


> Morning and so very sorry for not being able to come here.  Sight is worse so am struggling a bit.  Doctor did not telephone until Friday morning but he is trying to arrange a hospital visit this week.  He will send an ambulance for me once he has an appointment. Taking BS is really hard work but this morning managed it and I was 5.5.  Apologies again.


Look after yourself @micheal and make sure you get to hospital this week you need attending too, good luck


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’m late, had a lie in. Well it’s a Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Dull and damp, it’s autumn up here. Not much planned, number one grandchild here, still in bed of course, she’s a teenager! Might drag her out for a walk, was that a pig I saw flying over!   Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Walked ten miles to surprise the parents yesterday and boy were they surprised. They were out!
> 
> They had only gone for a walk to the local deli so weren’t long and were overjoyed to see me. As I was them. We broke the rules and hugged. It was the second time I’d seen them since lockdown.
> 
> They’re pretty much the only ones in their social circle who aren’t seeing anyone (apart from the hairdresser, the gardener and the cleaner!) they get all groceries delivered but sometimes pop to the deli for something specific (or for the walk). My brother and sister in law haven’t set foot into their house at all. I’d just decided I wasn’t going to risk another potential lockdown coming and not have seen them.
> 
> Mum commented positively on my weight loss in a manner that only mums can... “it’s great you’ve only got the two chins now!.... Can I make you something to eat?... I can bake scones for later...If I take a half cheesecake out of the freezer it’ll defrost really quickly... I can do jacket potatoes for lunch.... or something on toast maybe?” Bless her for thinking it’s all about avoiding sugar.... to her cheesecake is healthy
> 
> Anyway I was there from about 10:30 through until 7pm and yes readers I did eat. One avocado, a hard boiled egg, 1/3rd tin of tuna and a tsp of mayonnaise.... drop of double cream in my coffee.... oh and clotted cream with homemade blueberry jam on a fresh scone #baddiabeticboy
> 
> Didn’t walk home but got the tube and 90% of passengers were wearing masks and also generally leaving a seat free between groups. Ravenously hungry when I got home though (probably to do with the scone) so scoffed an entire tub of hummus with cucumber chunks and the odd olive. Followed by two squares of 100% dark chocolate (which tastes like crushed paracetamol and I’m determined to finish because of it tastes like that it’s gotta be good for me dammit!) whizzed up with a little double cream and a solitary strawberry for sweetness.
> 
> My dad is eighty in a month and mum is seventy-eight so the food was recompense for spending hours sorting out the mess they made of their email accounts, deleting rubbish off mum’s iPad and dad’s iPhone and trying to teach them how to use Gmail - a challenge made harder because neither of them actually read what’s on the screen but rather just click on what they think ought to do what they want it to do.
> They’re both intelligent. Dad was a surveyor. Mum had her own successful businesses but sometimes they’re seemingly incapable of the simplest tasks.
> They use my Netflix/Amazon Prime/Disney + etc on their TV and they managed to sign out of the whole lot last night so called at about 10:50pm for help.
> 
> They were about to watch a film. I was about to go to sleep!
> 
> Love them to bits though. And if anyone’s missing slightly bonkers elderly parents and wants to borrow mine ever I will gladly loan them out to you! No charge!!
> 
> And BG this morning an even 7.0 - better than expected tbh!


Sounds like a fun day. My parents are long gone so send them up to me, I like the odd scone!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.2 for me today


Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Morning and so very sorry for not being able to come here.  Sight is worse so am struggling a bit.  Doctor did not telephone until Friday morning but he is trying to arrange a hospital visit this week.  He will send an ambulance for me once he has an appointment. Taking BS is really hard work but this morning managed it and I was 5.5.  Apologies again.


Glad you are finally getting sorted Michael. Fingers crossed for next week. Take care.


----------



## Bloden

Hahahaha...you funny @ColinUK.


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 5.7 for me. Very happy with that after the Indian and cheesecake, highest I got was 7.9 2 hours after!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning another 7.3 going to change my NR pen, me thinks its been compromised.
Another dull day 23.C at the moment.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner.

Thankyou for letting us know how you are @Michael12421 
hope you get a quick appointment. {{{HUGS}}}

@Mr Lee you know why your figures are so high we discussed this on another
of your threads, *diet.*

Have a great day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

@Northerner well done on the HS  
@ColinUK glad you had such a great day, your parents must have been so delighted. I’m with @eggyg on this one, having lost my parents so many years ago I would be happy to borrow them and I lurve scones though it is rare now that I have one 
@Michael12421 good to hear from you and hope you are seen at hospital very soon. Let us know how you get on x
Managed to get doggy out again, two days on the trot now woo-hoo!! 6.4 now so that’s better.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checked and I’m down to 5.9 so all is well.

And off to the Imperial Was Museum for a wander. Which is odd as I really don’t like military museums.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> @Northerner well done on the HS
> @ColinUK glad you had such a great day, your parents must have been so delighted. I’m with @eggyg on this one, having lost my parents so many years ago I would be happy to borrow them and I lurve scones though it is rare now that I have one
> @Michael12421 good to hear from you and hope you are seen at hospital very soon. Let us know how you get on x
> Managed to get doggy out again, two days on the trot now woo-hoo!! 6.4 now so that’s better.


I’ll gift wrap them and send them to you any day!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> I’ll gift wrap them and send them to you any day!


Haha you would soon want them back as no one walks 10 miles to surprise them if they are not special people x


----------



## stephknits

freesia said:


> Good morning 8.8 here today.
> 
> @stephnits, i hope Alice got the results she wanted.
> @Michael, nice to hear from you but sorry your sight is getting worse. Hopefully the GP will get the appointment very soon.


Thanks, she felt the results were fair and not inflated so felt deserved.  She got 10 GCSEs, all As and Bs in old money and did best in the subjects she wants to do for A level.  So all good


----------



## Lanny

13:46 BS 9.8. That’s what I get for sleeping past my midday Levemir. In now with my meds & not long to wait for lunch in the oven. 

My sister rang me early this morning & woke me up around 09:00. Her daughter’s family are coming tomorrow for a few day’s holiday on the boat with their car, her husband & 2 children, little boys. I haven’t seen my niece in years, might even been as long ago as her wedding! I just went straight back to sleep after the call! I slept past midday because my iPhone was out of power & it’s now plugged in to charge!

I had an unexpected, nice little chat from a neighbour that rang my doorbell yesterday afternoon. Hadn’t seen her since last winter out walking when we’d stop & chat. She & her husband were worried about me after seeing 2 ambulances at my door in May & hadn’t seen me out & about since then. I told her covid hit pretty hard. We just stayed socially distanced with me standing in the open front door & she on the front steps 2 metres apart & it felt strange at times but, we had a nice long chat.She’s worrying over her daughter who teaches P2 kids & there is no social distancing with kids of that age!

It’s WAY too late for a morning greeting & I’ll have to go Australian today with a G’day Mates!


----------



## freesia

stephknits said:


> Thanks, she felt the results were fair and not inflated so felt deserved.  She got 10 GCSEs, all As and Bs in old money and did best in the subjects she wants to do for A level.  So all good


Ahh thats good. Hope she enjoys her sixth form years.


----------



## Madeline

Ugh and I’m now 10.2 having had my exact same breakfast and lunch routine as I have every day.


----------



## freesia

Madeline said:


> Ugh and I’m now 10.2 having had my exact same breakfast and lunch routine as I have every day.


Looks like the Diabetic Fairy is visiting us both today . I was in the 8s at breakfast then hour and a half later it had shot up to 15.7 going up fast!! I corrected and it came down to 7 before lunch. After lunch it dropped to 4.2 then shot back up to 8.7 so i went for a walk. Now 9.6. I think its just one of those days.


----------



## Madeline

freesia said:


> Looks like the Diabetic Fairy is visiting us both today . I was in the 8s at breakfast then hour and a half later it had shot up to 15.7 going up fast!! I corrected and it came down to 7 before lunch. After lunch it dropped to 4.2 then shot back up to 8.7 so i went for a walk. Now 9.6. I think its just one of those days.


Same, all over the place today and can’t work out why.


----------



## KARNAK

HI folks been very erratic for me too. Went for a walk along the Torbay trail about 4 miles.

Going to settle down now for the night, hope you all sleep well?
Goodnight folks take care.xx


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 4.4


----------



## SueEK

6.4 for me. Our bedroom being plastered today at long last. Going to choose some new glasses after work so that’s just over £1000 gone just like that aargh   .
Have a good day x


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Going to choose some new glasses after work so that’s just over £1000 gone just like that


Is that just the specs, or the bedroom too?
I reckon I’m going to ask Specsavers for a refund on my specs. Five visits and they still aren’t right.


----------



## HenryBennett

Many years ago when I was a lad I worked with a Polish chap in his 60’s. He always came in to work on Monday morning and said, “Blue Monday”.

A pleasing 4.7 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.   

Have a safe day.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Is that just the specs, or the bedroom too?
> I reckon I’m going to ask Specsavers for a refund on my specs. Five visits and they still aren’t right.


£550 for the 2 bedrooms and been quoted £502 for the glasses, that’s if I choose the cheaper glasses. Because of my astigmatisms I need the platinum varifocals so that’s what pushes the price up so much. It’s annoying that I don’t get any help towards them but hey ho.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> that’s if I choose the cheaper glasses


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

Apparently, today’s is the only half-decent weather for the week, so I shall be in the garden - if you need me.


----------



## Gruers

6.7 this morning after a short fast yesterday pm / today prior to a hospital procedure at 10.00 
have a good day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.7.1 today. After torrential rain almost all day yesterday and especially last night, it’s appears to be quite calm. Very autumnal though, the grass is definitely jewelled as my children sang in the Harvest Festival service. Granddaughter going home this afternoon, which coincidentally, is when she will probably get out of bed! Nothing exciting planned except maybe trying to get rid of the earworm I’ve just given myself! “ Autumn days when the grass is jewelled and the silk inside a chestnut shell”. Oh no! 
Have a great day and I hope your grass is jewelled!“ No I mustn’t forget, to say a great big thank you, I mustn’t forget.”


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me.

Trip to the vampires first thing to see how the manky bone marrow is getting on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Was speaking to a friend of mine on facebook messenger over the weekend he's English, we got chatting about him wanting to visit Wales as he likes storms and theres always been on when hes gone in the past, got onto the way people talk and how most English struggle and think the Scottish talk fast, he put it the funniest way I've heard it - “its like opening a word document and removing the spaces” lol

Anyways its a 6.3 this morning

@Gruers good luck, hope the procedure goes well


And last weeks stats are
Waking Average - 5.5
Total Insulin - 170.5U
Bolus Insulin - 58.5U
 Basal Insulin - 112U

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, reckon the DF is back, I can’t have drop kicked her far enough last time.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Is that when they're speaking in Welsh or English...???


The word document part was about Scottish people talking fast, I know a few English folk that have told me to slow down when I think (and am to other Scots) making perfect sense 

I like the Welsh and Irish accents, do you ever visit Wales? I know of people who have lost their accent but it always seems to return when they visit "home" for  a few days
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 8.9 at breakfast here this morning. I think the DF is toying with me again today. Levels in the 11's at first before dropping.
Looking at Libre, despite being well in target at bedtime, my levels are rising to 12's overnight and staying consistently like that until just before i wake. For the past week now my breakfast levels have been erratic. Time to increase basal slightly. Thoughts?
@Michael12421 , i hope you get things sorted early this week


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> 'I used to sound like that'


Nothing wrong with that, it’s a lovely accent.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> I like the Welsh and Irish accents


Belfast/Norn Iron accents


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning all.7.1 today. After torrential rain almost all day yesterday and especially last night, it’s appears to be quite calm. Very autumnal though, the grass is definitely jewelled as my children sang in the Harvest Festival service. Granddaughter going home this afternoon, which coincidentally, is when she will probably get out of bed! Nothing exciting planned except maybe trying to get rid of the earworm I’ve just given myself! “ Autumn days when the grass is jewelled and the silk inside a chestnut shell”. Oh no!
> Have a great day and I hope your grass is jewelled!“ No I mustn’t forget, to say a great big thank you, I mustn’t forget.”


Noooooooo. Now its in my head


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Noooooooo. Now its in my head


Sorry!


----------



## Bloden

Gruers said:


> 6.7 this morning after a short fast yesterday pm / today prior to a hospital procedure at 10.00
> have a good day everybody


Hope it goes well.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning still in the 7`s, 7.6 time to increase Basal again.
Sun is out at the moment but not for long, dark clouds coming off
of the moor.

Good luck @Gruers with the procedure.

A bit naughty the price of your glasses @SueEK but that's Specsavers for you. 

Take care folks there will be a cure in ten years, stay safe.


----------



## HenryBennett

Thinking back to my Polish colleague, we talk about “the good old days” but of course that’s not always true. I shared an office with Ted and he smoked his pipe throughout the day.

In those days it was polite for smokers to ask, “Do you mind if I smoke?” and it was then polite to say, “No, not at all”. Thank goodness over time that has changed. For some years if anyone asked I’d reply, “Do you mind if I fart?” Now, thankfully, smoking is banned in enclosed spaces.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I'd tend to agree, my trends seem to be an increase in readings from breakfast to dinner and corrections not working as they should when my Tresiba needs a tweak although have you tried a fresh pen/cartridge first? xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'd tend to agree, my trends seem to be an increase in readings from breakfast to dinner and corrections not working as they should when my Tresiba needs a tweak although have you tried a fresh pen/cartridge first? xx


I've tweaked my breakfast bolus and thats right, my lunchtime bolus is ok although i go lower initially after (but not hypo) but by teatime its creeping up to mid 9s. Teatime bolus seems correct as well as i'm well in target at bedtime. It seems that its from about midnight onwards it rises and stays high until waking when it starts to drop again slowly. On waking the readings are usually higher than 7 though i have had a very occasional 5. Its frustrating as i'll sort this then when i go back to work i'll have to change it all again.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I've tweaked my breakfast bolus and thats right, my lunchtime bolus is ok although i go lower initially after (but not hypo) but by teatime its creeping up to mid 9s. Teatime bolus seems correct as well as i'm well in target at bedtime. It seems that its from about midnight onwards it rises and stays high until waking when it starts to drop again slowly. On waking the readings are usually higher than 7 though i have had a very occasional 5. Its frustrating as i'll sort this then when i go back to work i'll have to change it all again.


Yeah I know how you feel, I do love Tresiba but its not as flexible as I'd like so took much more planning of things like exercise etc, I'm on 16 units just before 10pm now xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I know how you feel, I do love Tresiba but its not as flexible as I'd like so took much more planning of things like exercise etc, I'm on 16 units just before 10pm now xx


I take my 13u around 10.30pm. I did try upping it to 14 when it was really hot a couple of weeks ago, one night/day was ok, the next i had an overnight hypo. It frightened me and i dropped it back to 13. I suppose i should have left it longer to see the affect. Oh well, might try upping to 14 this week and see what happens x


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.7 this morning for me


----------



## Lanny

10:35 BS 9.6  No idea why? It’s late ish but, been up later before? Ah well, correction added & will have brunch by the the time I’ve cooked & have meds a bit earlier to get the Laxido in about 90 minutes after eating.

I woke up to bright sunshine peeping in through a gap in my curtains & it’s really nice to see it after all the wind & rain! I treated myself to a few new dresses & bolero’s from QVC this weekend & 3 Hermes parcels are expected anytime from now until 18:00 today! SO looking forward to it: been over a year since I last bought any new clothes! Tesco shopping 12:00 to 13:00 as well! After that I’ll read in the sunshine in the conservatory!

A late Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day full of Sunshine Inside & outside!


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning still in the 7`s, 7.6 time to increase Basal again.
> Sun is out at the moment but not for long, dark clouds coming off
> of the moor.
> 
> Good luck @Gruers with the procedure.
> 
> A bit naughty the price of your glasses @SueEK but that's Specsavers for you.
> 
> Take care folks there will be a cure in ten years, stay safe.


No I go to Boots, I wouldn’t touch specsavers with a barge pole. Apparently I do have an unusual prescription so they have always been expensive, just more ss since I’ve needed varifocals


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I take my 13u around 10.30pm. I did try upping it to 14 when it was really hot a couple of weeks ago, one night/day was ok, the next i had an overnight hypo. It frightened me and i dropped it back to 13. I suppose i should have left it longer to see the affect. Oh well, might try upping to 14 this week and see what happens x


Are you on pre-filled pens? xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Are you on pre-filled pens? xx


Yes. Can't do half units with them if i needed to. For the second day running my breakfast level has shot up to 15 within 2 hours. Finger pricks are showing up to 3 less. Got 4 days left on the sensor but wondering if its playing up x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Yes. Can't do half units with them if i needed to. For the second day running my breakfast level has shot up to 15 within 2 hours. Finger pricks are showing up to 3 less. Got 4 days left on the sensor but wondering if its playing up x


Ah right okies, have you considered asking for a switch to cartridges and an Echo pen? I asked my consultant last year via email and he had the DSN sort it out that day, my consultant really is great though, 3mmol would be its 20% margin for a 15 but keep an eye on it, if my sensors end up faulty its usually day 8! lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Ah right okies, have you considered asking for a switch to cartridges and an Echo pen? I asked my consultant last year via email and he had the DSN sort it out that day, my consultant really is great though, 3mmol would be its 20% margin for a 15 but keep an eye on it, if my sensors end up faulty its usually day 8! lol xx


Will definitely be keeping an eye on it. I haven't got a consultant but have rang and left a message for my DSN. When i spoke to her about 4 weeks ago (she agreed for me to keep the libre) she said that i would have another appointment then maybe she would discharge me back to GP care. I hope not. She did that last year as my HBa1C went to 6.2 (not sure what that is mmol) but within 3 months i was back at the GP asking to be re referred. I just think having someone on the end of a phone if there is a problem is helpful even if you don't have regular appointments. Not sure what i would do without this forum as well x


----------



## Madeline

Late again, been busy! Woke to a 7.3, no idea why. Breakfast, stab, n shower. Then went out and did some weeding whilst Small Madeline cut the grass for me, didn’t realise the time and forgot lunch. Was expecting to be low going 2 hours over but was 8.6. Obviously wasn’t a duff pen - I swapped to a new one last night incase there was an issue causing the erraticness.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Will definitely be keeping an eye on it. I haven't got a consultant but have rang and left a message for my DSN. When i spoke to her about 4 weeks ago (she agreed for me to keep the libre) she said that i would have another appointment then maybe she would discharge me back to GP care. I hope not. She did that last year as my HBa1C went to 6.2 (not sure what that is mmol) but within 3 months i was back at the GP asking to be re referred. I just think having someone on the end of a phone if there is a problem is helpful even if you don't have regular appointments. Not sure what i would do without this forum as well x


So don't you get annual appointments with a consultant? Sorry I know a lot are discharged back to GP in England but its never even been suggested to me to leave the consultant and DSN, I haven't had contact with a DSN since last year as not needed them and last time I saw the consultant was January although shouldn't have as was only supposed to be a phone call check but they messed up lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> So don't you get annual appointments with a consultant? Sorry I know a lot are discharged back to GP in England but its never even been suggested to me to leave the consultant and DSN, I haven't had contact with a DSN since last year as not needed them and last time I saw the consultant was January although shouldn't have as was only supposed to be a phone call check but they messed up lol xx


Never been referred to a consultant, only DSN. I have an annual check up at the GP surgery once a year as well as seeing the DSN but if she discharges me again, i'll only be seen once a year at the surgery. Last time she discharged me she said i could possibly ring her if there was a problem but theoretically she couldn't help me as i would no longer be a patient. She could maybe answer a question but that was all. I had my annual check at the surgery in February and the nurse told me off for putting on weight. Bearing in mind when i was finally diagnosed with type 1 i'd lost almost 5 stone and was looking very unhealthy. I knew i'd put weight back on over the year but felt ok. I didn't think going up to size 12 was bad (then lockdown happened and i was stopped from working so its gone up a bit more). When i have been in the surgery and asked a question from the nurse i've been told to check with the DSN but if she discharges me its going to be hard.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> 3mmol would be its 20% margin for a 15 but keep an eye on it,


  hopefully solved this part of the problem. Noticed that sensor is only hanging on by a quarter or third of the sticky pad. Rang Abbott to see if that could cause the difference in readings with it not being secure, although seems only to be mornings. They said it could be but will replace the sensor as its coming off with 4 days left to go. Now just waiting for DSN to call.x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> hopefully solved this part of the problem. Noticed that sensor is only hanging on by a quarter or third of the sticky pad. Rang Abbott to see if that could cause the difference in readings with it not being secure, although seems only to be mornings. They said it could be but will replace the sensor as its coming off with 4 days left to go. Now just waiting for DSN to call.x


Great to hear that they are replacing it for you! Keep me updated how your chat with the DSN goes if you don't mind my lovely xx


----------



## Snowwy

Er evening all as Mr Dixon of dock green would say...
Don't know what happened, was meant to post after my run but went straight into the shower and out to Aldi. Just back from daughters, painting nearly finished hooray!
Anyhoo it was a 5.9 at 5 am this morning.
Have just read through a busy day of posting the noo! I am married to an Edinburgh lass so I know a little of accents.
Also my dad was from Cowie in Stirlingshire so I almost qualify ...  
Have a blessed evening,
Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Well just back from the opticians, been out since 6.40 this morning and am pooped. Am £670 lighter in my bank account, so much for the quote of £502. Had to change the choice of sunglasses as frames were too big for my prescription apparently and the woman who had quoted me hadn’t included the price of the frames etc etc. I had a good moan at them but they had added every discount they could. To be fair they were so patient and helpful but it’s daylight robbery to have to pay so much for something that I can’t live without. Same old story ‘you have a very strong astigmatism, unusual prescription’ yawn yawn!
Anyway am now enjoying a well deserved small glass of rose, hubby is cooking tea and had a nice time with my daughter who helped me choose the frames, well affirm what I had already chosen.
Tested out of curiosity and 5.7.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Great to hear that they are replacing it for you! Keep me updated how your chat with the DSN goes if you don't mind my lovely xx


Will do. Am upping Tresiba tonight anyway to try. Levels have been all over the place, correcting at lunch but shooting high again soon after and high levels needing correcting at tea time. Am consoling myself (and bolusing for) a slice of low carb chocolate cheesecake and cream . Thanks for answering and being supportive today x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Will do. Am upping Tresiba tonight anyway to try. Levels have been all over the place, correcting at lunch but shooting high again soon after and high levels needing correcting at tea time. Am consoling myself (and bolusing for) a slice of low carb chocolate cheesecake and cream . Thanks for answering and being supportive today x


And my slice is on the way I presume? haha, nae bother my lovely, anytime  xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> And my slice is on the way I presume? haha, nae bother my lovely, anytime  xx


Ooppps!! Ate it x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Ooppps!! Ate it x


 next time! Haha xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks 6.4 today. Very dark, windy and wintery looking out there and a naff day in store for most of us I think.  Got one of the docs to have a look at a small lesion on my face yesterday and he believes it is another BCC, damn it, that’s no. 3. My doc said she will refer me on that basis but long wait times, as everywhere. 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## HenryBennett

Very gloomy, wet and strong winds forecast today.

Just had a 5.1

My Heart Failure Nurse is on holiday so was very particular that I should tell my GP I needed bloods on 31 August, at worst one day either side. We’d both forgotten that’s a bank holiday. It wasn’t easy but managed to get an appointment for Tuesday 1st. She’s tweaking my BP med as they put me on a new one in the hospital and my kidney function/electrolytes need monitoring.


----------



## Gruers

Went to bed at 4.7 and awoke at 11.7 so what happened there? Anyway, I had a good day at the hospital yesterday everything as it should be.
Have a good day everyone, it’s very wet here


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> No I go to Boots, I wouldn’t touch specsavers with a barge pole


I’ll be moving away from Specsavers having been satisfied for many years. I’m hoping there won’t be an argument when I ask for a refund. £287 for a pair of glasses that give me eye strain and a headache isn’t acceptable. I’ve been there five times now to try to get it right.


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> Well just back from the opticians, been out since 6.40 this morning and am pooped. Am £670 lighter in my bank account, so much for the quote of £502. Had to change the choice of sunglasses as frames were too big for my prescription apparently and the woman who had quoted me hadn’t included the price of the frames etc etc. I had a good moan at them but they had added every discount they could. To be fair they were so patient and helpful but it’s daylight robbery to have to pay so much for something that I can’t live without. Same old story ‘you have a very strong astigmatism, unusual prescription’ yawn yawn!
> Anyway am now enjoying a well deserved small glass of rose, hubby is cooking tea and had a nice time with my daughter who helped me choose the frames, well affirm what I had already chosen.
> Tested out of curiosity and 5.7.


Interesting @SueEK you talk of astigmatism, I used to have that but went and had a check for lazer vision which they said they could do as astigmatism is one of the easiest to fix. Had it done more than 12 years ago and only wear low strength readers (because of my age!) Obviously having just bought glasses now is not the time, but perhaps next time round it might be worth looking into, the test is usually free.
Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Awake today and 5.7 on the meter this morning. 
A bit wild outside so I might give the gardening a miss!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Morning- 2.2


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Wet and windy here as well.
Well its 11.8 for me this morning after yesterdays high spikes and corrections not really working. Been up most of the night needing toilet due to high levels. Corrected again this morning, despite increasing basal last night. Hope DSN rings me back today.
Have a good day everyone, try not to get too wet.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

So Bruce brought some shopping up yesterday, minus the Club biscuits as apparently they aren’t at his, they were on a shopping list in June and I was told at the time they were got, he’s insisting he hasn’t eaten them yet is offering to pay for new ones, guilty conscious me thinks! Never mind, edited the Morrisons delivery due tomorrow and added them!

Grandad left after tea last night and he’d dropped a petits pois on the chair, I forgot to pick it up when I noticed it so guess where it ended up? Bubbles’s belly!

Bruce's mum not too keen on work today, atrocious weather forecast and they have outside learning (obviously as that's the way things are being done with the current situation) so I hope for their sake it isn't too bad

@freesia remember any Tresiba changes can take 3 days so you won't see instant results with that increase, hope things settle for you soon

Whoever sent the DF my way forgot to put their return address but they are very welcome to have her back, i was in the 9's last night

Anyways 9.2 at bedtime, didn't correct and was 4.9 before breakfast, don't know if dinner injection just didn't absorb well or what but I certainly don't want a repeat!

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Rather damp outside.
Visit to the vampires went well. Second in the queue just as they were opening up so in and out in a flash.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.7 here.

What a filthy day - a ‘slabog’ day in Pembrokeshire Welsh. I don’t think my neighbour’s builders’ll be up on their scaffolding today...unless they’re learning to fly!

@Kaylz just wanted to say thanks for all the support and information you give us all - much appreciated.

Btw, I find a Tresiba dose change takes 2 days to have an effect. What’s other people’s experience?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1. Was in the 5s at bedtime, so stupidly decided to give my consultant's advice (to go to bed in the 5s and reduce basal) another shot. I knew it wouldn’t work, it didn’t work the first time I tried it either. I just felt I should give it a couple of goes so I can tell her it didn’t work.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> @Kaylz just wanted to say thanks for all the support and information you give us all - much appreciated.


Aww that's so lovely, no problem and thank you!  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning.  

Stay safe and well and dry.
Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6 for me. Wet and wild and dark here too, that would explain my tardiness, woke up thought it was 5ish and went back to sleep! Think it must have been nearer 8! Whoops! Never mind nowhere to go and no one to see. A curl up on the sofa reading my new Peter James sort of day methinks. Have a good day and if you do have to venture out, don’t forget your Pac-a-mac!


----------



## ColinUK

And a 6.0 for me too this morning.

I say “morning” but there’s no way you could tell what time of day it is because there’s zero sign of arguing even vaguely resembling sun poking out to say Hi today! I’d bet if Gene, Debbie and Donald were in my kitchen even they’d be grumbling about the weather today!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning same as most places here today, its stopped raining but very windy.
Not much to report 4.5 upping last nights Basal got me into better figures, just reduce it
by one unit tonight should put me nicely in the 5`s.

That was a nice thing to say to @Kaylz @Bloden.

Hope you all stay out of the weather, take care stay safe.


----------



## Gruers

Michael12421 said:


> Morning- 2.2


 any news Micheal on the doctors visit?


----------



## Michael12421

He will not visit but he telephoned me last Friday.  He is arranging for an urgent consultation in the hospital.  They will have to send an ambulance for me as I cannot see to drive - and bring me home.  Still waiting!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> He will not visit but he telephoned me last Friday.  He is arranging for an urgent consultation in the hospital.  They will have to send an ambulance for me as I cannot see to drive - and bring me home.  Still waiting!


Hope it happens soon!


----------



## Michael12421

Just had a telephone call from my doctor.  An ambulance will be at my house at 8 am on 27th for a 9 am appointment with opthalmology in Ubeda.


----------



## Lanny

12:24 BS 9.8  Oh dear, 9’s seem to be the new norm for me at the moment AND getting up late! Must try & stop the slide! Woke just before 07:45 this morning shivering with cold under my duvet, the wind & rain was back as I heard it lashing the windows & switched on the electric heater before dropping off again! Was still a bit groggy when midday alarm went off but, got moving, picked up my post with another QVC parcel with a little bolero in it, only 3 more to go, & lunch is in the oven, basa foil steamed & sauté potatoes. Will finish posting then, take my meds, midday Levemir & breakfast dose of Novorapid which is now only 20 units: my NR doses have come down across the board now that metaformin is back in my routine & I’m eating less; it REALLY does curb the appetite a bit!  So, my doses are now 8 units less across the board & only the waking BS has gone up to the 9’s the last few days: is THAT the reason why; I wonder?

Anyways, I’ll have to go Australian today to wish you all a G’day Mates!

Need to get a wriggle on for meds etc before I get my lunch out of the oven!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a telephone call from my doctor.  An ambulance will be at my house at 8 am on 27th for a 9 am appointment with opthalmology in Ubeda.


Keep us posted as to how you are @Michael12421 . Hope all goes well. Take care


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Interesting @SueEK you talk of astigmatism, I used to have that but went and had a check for lazer vision which they said they could do as astigmatism is one of the easiest to fix. Had it done more than 12 years ago and only wear low strength readers (because of my age!) Obviously having just bought glasses now is not the time, but perhaps next time round it might be worth looking into, the test is usually free.
> Snowwy


Thanks Snowwy but I have already been told my astigmatism is not suitable for laser or any form of surgery. I think I’m just weird lol x


----------



## Michael12421

Usually you can't get in to a hospital for a booked appointment without the necessary authorization papers so I was expecting a bit of trouble.  The paperwork was just delivered to me by motorcycle courier!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Usually you can't get in to a hospital for a booked appointment without the necessary authorization papers so I was expecting a bit of trouble.  The paperwork was just delivered to me by motorcycle courier!


Ah thats good @Michael12421 , hopefully you'll be in and out and they can sort out the problem quickly.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> I’ll be moving away from Specsavers having been satisfied for many years. I’m hoping there won’t be an argument when I ask for a refund. £287 for a pair of glasses that give me eye strain and a headache isn’t acceptable. I’ve been there five times now to try to get it righ


Just be firm. If they’re not right you should be entitled to a refund


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a telephone call from my doctor.  An ambulance will be at my house at 8 am on 27th for a 9 am appointment with opthalmology in Ubeda.


Hope all goes well


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a telephone call from my doctor.  An ambulance will be at my house at 8 am on 27th for a 9 am appointment with opthalmology in Ubeda.


Fantastic. All fingers and toes crossed for you. I don’t know who I worry about more, you or @KARNAK.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Just be firm. If they’re not right you should be entitled to a refund


Yup. I’m having a final fitting tomorrow and if that doesn’t work will insist on a refund. Thx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Keep me updated how your chat with the DSN goes if you don't mind my lovely xx


Hi @Kaylz. So..my DSN rang me today. She agreed that the levels were completely out of character and also that where they were going up in between meals indicated that i needed more Tresiba. I said that i had increased it by 1 last night and would see how it goes over the next few days but i was worried as the other week when i tried to increase i had an overnight hypo. She said that might have been caused by the heat and to carry on trying 14u atm. If i start to have problems let her know and we can talk about what to do eg. half units. Levels been a bit better today though still had a few highs so hopefully as the Tresiba kicks in things will start to settle down again. Starting back to work next week so things will probably change again . I hope you've had a good day today. X


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.9 this morning.
Grandparent duties today...
Here he is with pooh bear toast!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Morning 7.4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.8 and I’m blaming work. Dreadful day yesterday, so busy, so many complicated tasks that at lunch time I threw caution to the wind and had a sausage roll, baaad girl   .
Going down the van with my daughter and 2 grandchildren tomorrow for 5 days but weather is not looking good, never mind we will definitely spend the time laughing or perhaps cackling is more accurate.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I’ll be moving away from Specsavers having been satisfied for many years. I’m hoping there won’t be an argument when I ask for a refund. £287 for a pair of glasses that give me eye strain and a headache isn’t acceptable. I’ve been there five times now to try to get it right.


@HenryBennett you may want to contact the OCCS https://www.opticalcomplaints.co.uk...-newsletter---consumer---spring.pdf?sfvrsn=10


----------



## ColinUK

Ears both cleared without medical intervention from the doc! And now I’ve got a cold  
BG 6.4 this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> @HenryBennett you may want to contact the OCCS https://www.opticalcomplaints.co.uk...-newsletter---consumer---spring.pdf?sfvrsn=10


Thanks Colin, I’ll bookmark that whilst hoping it can be sorted this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

A marginally disappointing 5.7.

Final chance for Specsavers to sort my specs this morning. 10 o’clock appointment followed by a haircut. In any event I won’t be staying with Specsavers.


----------



## Bloden

Specsavers are so hit n miss - the Swansea branch is excellent, but our local one (won’t say where ) is pretty so-so. Hope they give you a decent Specsavers haircut @HenryBennett.

Morning all. 4.8 here.

It’s not windy (yet), it’s not raining (yet), the sun’s shining (wow) - garden, here I come! There’s a bindweed invasion that needs sorting.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another Len Goodman SEVEN! Still raining but promises to brighten up later this morning. A trip into town for a haircut, Mr Eggy, not me. Need three birthday cards and two presents. Then we are hoping to jump on the 50% off bandwagon and have a decent lunch somewhere. Saves me cooking later. We’ll do all this using Shanks’ pony if the weather fairs up. Should get 7/8 miles in. Was stir crazy yesterday not being able to get out, although I did finish my book. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Gruers

It’s 6.8 today and I’ve got a cold too. Back on the golf course though the first time in almost two weeks
have a great day everyone and stay safe


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> A marginally disappointing 5.7.


May I ask why you see that as disappointing? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Milky Way cake bars were missing from the Morrisons order again along with the Galaxy Caramel ones Bruce wanted, seems I’m destined never to try them They also messed up on my almond milk sending regular instead of unsweetened, I called customer services as soon as I was aware just to let them know that their pickers maybe weren’t paying attention but the guy was very kind to give me a refund as it was their mistake, no mention on the email that it was a substitute so couldn’t refuse it as that and due to it being dietary even though I told him when he answered my call I wasn’t after a refund lol

Anyways its a 4.9 for me this morning

@freesia glad your DSN got in touch, after 2 evenings of my readings being haywire I too have upped my Tresiba as of last night, thanks hun, with my OCD and anxiety I don't really have good days, not much of a life just an existence really and yesterday my mum got word that she returns to work on Saturday morning so made me worse as now I'm absolutely petrified, anyway enough of my doom and gloom, I hope things start to improve over the next couple of days for you

Have a nice day folks and stay safe
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.9 for me. No idea why, nice flat line then blip. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Wind seems to have abated. A large tree fell across one of the roads into the village, luckily I needed the road out in the opposite direction when I went out. Had a hair appointment, but  the power was out at the salon when I got there, so had a quick spritz with cold water spray instead of a wash so she could cut it, and came home to blow dry it myself! Not a problem, these things happen especially in rural areas. The main thing is, I can see out from under my fringe again.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> May I ask why you see that as disappointing? xx


It’s all relative I guess. I’m disappointed when I go over 6 in the mornings because it’s not what I’m most used to seeing. But I know it’s a perfectly acceptable level. Doesn’t stop me wishing I was waking to a 5.0 or 4.8 though.


----------



## Docb

A 5.3 for me this morning.  After a short patch where my average was up it now seems to have settled back to where it used to be.  No explanation for it so it must be the old diabetes fairy.

@HenryBennett - next time you need specs, find an independent.  That is coming from somebody who was an independent specialist retailer (albeit not specs) who had to pick up the pieces when the chains did not live up to their advertising.  And I was a lot cheaper.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. A much more acceptable 7.1 here this morning and an almost flat line overnight. Hooray!! Today its an Asda shop, then taking back clothes that do not fit (its a pain not being able to try them on in store), homw to unpack food, lunch then a visit to the minor injuries unit to have blood test. If the rain keeps away then i'll be sweeping up leaves in the garden..so many came down with this wind. Still windy, cool and cloudy here.
@Kaylz, i hope your levels start to settle and i'm sure you'll get your Milky Way cake bars at some point. 
@SueEK , have a good weekend. Laughter is the best medicine.
@eggyg, enjoy your lunch. 50% off tastes great.
@Robin, i'm glad you can see again.
@Anitram , enjoy Cornwall, it was lovely a few weeks ago when we went.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> with my OCD and anxiety I don't really have good days, not much of a life just an existence really and yesterday my mum got word that she returns to work on Saturday morning so made me worse as now I'm absolutely petrified


@Kaylz, its really sad you feel like that. Anxiety is a horrible things so with your OCD on top it must be hard. You are so supportive of people on this forum, i hope you know that we are here to support you too.


----------



## Madeline

Morning and 5.7 for me.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, 7.1 today.  Starting to prepare for the kids to go back to school and college.  The dog seems to have developed a bit of an infection in her ear - probably getting so wet in the Dales,so am taking her to the vets later which she hates.  Happy Wednesday all


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Morning 7.4


That looks like a good number Michael
I had missed a cou0ke of days and was so pleased to see that you are back.
I hope things are settling down.


----------



## SB2015

4.5 this morning.

The weather has improved (hope it has for you too @SueEK for your van visit) and the sun is out.  
Our sorbus tree is shedding its leaves.  The wind helped last night!!

I hope that today is a better day for you @Kaylz.

Have a good day all.


----------



## SueEK

stephknits said:


> Morning all, 7.1 today.  Starting to prepare for the kids to go back to school and college.  The dog seems to have developed a bit of an infection in her ear - probably getting so wet in the Dales,so am taking her to the vets later which she hates.  Happy Wednesday all


Hope you have got your bank loan sorted for the vet!!!  Good luck - hope all goes well


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well Milky Way cake bars were missing from the Morrisons order again along with the Galaxy Caramel ones Bruce wanted, seems I’m destined never to try them They also messed up on my almond milk sending regular instead of unsweetened, I called customer services as soon as I was aware just to let them know that their pickers maybe weren’t paying attention but the guy was very kind to give me a refund as it was their mistake, no mention on the email that it was a substitute so couldn’t refuse it as that and due to it being dietary even though I told him when he answered my call I wasn’t after a refund lol
> 
> Anyways its a 4.9 for me this morning
> 
> @freesia glad your DSN got in touch, after 2 evenings of my readings being haywire I too have upped my Tresiba as of last night, thanks hun, with my OCD and anxiety I don't really have good days, not much of a life just an existence really and yesterday my mum got word that she returns to work on Saturday morning so made me worse as now I'm absolutely petrified, anyway enough of my doom and gloom, I hope things start to improve over the next couple of days for you
> 
> Have a nice day folks and stay safe
> xx


Try not to worry too much about your mum returning to work - though I know you will.  As long as she wears her mask and thoroughly washes her hands when she gets home it should be fine - easy said I know.
You didn't mention the Club biscuits - have you gone off them or can you still not get them? x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, its really sad you feel like that. Anxiety is a horrible things so with your OCD on top it must be hard. You are so supportive of people on this forum, i hope you know that we are here to support you too.


Thank you, that really means a lot and made me cry lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Try not to worry too much about your mum returning to work - though I know you will.  As long as she wears her mask and thoroughly washes her hands when she gets home it should be fine - easy said I know.
> You didn't mention the Club biscuits - have you gone off them or can you still not get them? x


She's always sanitizing them and that but I just can't help how I feel, she's been back at the charity shop for a couple of weeks now but her actual job requires getting the bus and that, also leaves me the problem of Bubbles before 7am in the morning while I'm trying to get myself seen to for breakfast
I haven't actually had a Club since I was diagnosed, just fancied giving them a bash when I was getting more adventurous at the beginning of lockdown and of course the ones that were bought then went missing lol but yes they were in the delivery, a packet of orange and a packet of mint, I have 9 cake bars to get through so will do the Clubs after those xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> She's always sanitizing them and that but I just can't help how I feel, she's been back at the charity shop for a couple of weeks now but her actual job requires getting the bus and that, also leaves me the problem of Bubbles before 7am in the morning while I'm trying to get myself seen to for breakfast
> I haven't actually had a Club since I was diagnosed, just fancied giving them a bash when I was getting more adventurous at the beginning of lockdown and of course the ones that were bought then went missing lol but yes they were in the delivery, a packet of orange and a packet of mint, I have 9 cake bars to get through so will do the Clubs after those xx


Hmm yum, I love the orange ones, or should say did - havent had one since diagnosis.
That Bubbles is a bugger isn't he - you are obviously a good person for looking after him though x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Hmm yum, I love the orange ones, or should say did - havent had one since diagnosis.
> That Bubbles is a bugger isn't he - you are obviously a good person for looking after him though x


I'm hoping I still like them! lol, sorry for going on about carby biscuits and that when you don't have the advantage of insulin 
Yes although I've used stronger names than that for him! Haha, its stress I don't need at the moment especially at that time in the morning but then he can't even go back to Bruce's at the moment if I find I really can't cope as he is unable to clean his tray out just now xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I'm hoping I still like them! lol, sorry for going on about carby biscuits and that when you don't have the advantage of insulin
> Yes although I've used stronger names than that for him! Haha, its stress I don't need at the moment especially at that time in the morning but then he can't even go back to Bruce's at the moment if I find I really can't cope as he is unable to clean his tray out just now xx


Lol don't worry about the biscuits, I was never a big biscuit, cake, chocolate etc eater, just the bread, pastry, pies yum yum that probably got me into this mess.
Cats drive you nuts but you've gotta luv 'em x


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning the weather has calmed down but still cloudy.
6.8 but it gradually creeps up during the day, have increased my Basal
daytime and evening by up to 5 units over the past week evening has 
responded but daytime continues to increase except when I go walkies
then it drops like a stone, hey ho.

{{{HUGS}}} for @Kaylz.

Totally agree with @ColinUK an Independent Optician is the way to go.

Enjoy your time away @SueEK & @Anitram.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Thank you, that really means a lot and made me cry lol xx


Nooooo! Don't cry. Have a cake bar and pet Bubbles x


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Hope they give you a decent Specsavers haircut


 I took a haircut when I first paid for the specs, haha. The barber’s done a decent job properly fitting the specs.

Seriously though, even having spoken at length to the owner of the branch on the phone yesterday I was seen to by a young chap who was clearly the most junior person working there today. She didn’t tell me she’s the owner but I know it having had a business in the town.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Nooooo! Don't cry. Have a cake bar and pet Bubbles x


It was in a good way, thinking that I had people I could talk to rather than just carrying everything myself, I did have a cake bar but I don't really pet Bubbles, not only cause of my OCD being ridiculous at the moment but his mood changes so rapidly he can be quite happy then turn around and stick his claws and teeth in the next second xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> May I ask why you see that as disappointing? xx


I’d like to be nearer 5 than 6 but certainly under 5.5 that being the average of 4 & 7. I feel it gives me some wiggle room. 
If my HbA1c has fallen further next week I’ll be asking my GP if he thinks I can stop the Metformin and rely on diet and exercise alone.


----------



## Kaylz

@HenryBennett  ok but you cant be too hard on yourself, when I was first diagnosed I constantly aimed to try and get perfect results and it damaged my metal health, my consultant always tells me I need to relax, I get rather jealous of you Type 2 who can try with diet and exercise only lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> try with diet and exercise only


I find exercise quite hard atm. While we were away we went on quite a few coast walks which were lovely but its the first time i've been able to monitor my levels and i found it stressful trying to work out when and what level of snack i needed. I was just getting to grips with it when we came home. Trying to exercisr at home i don't have the motivation so need classes or a gym but i am a bit wary of those just yet.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> but you cant be too hard on yourself,


Thank you young Kaylz, and you are of course right. But as we all learn in this wonderful group (thanks to people like you and many others) we are all different.

I like to think I’m a glass half full person. When my wife was told to accompany me in the ambulance to the emergency Cardiac Unit she was obviously very worried. The next morning, after my emergency angioplasty, the resident cardiologist told me that Dr Walsh is one of the best cardiologists in the world. Easy to say, so my wife googled him. Sure enough he is world renowned.

I didn’t think “why me”. I resolved to pay back the NHS and all the professionals who looked after me by working to have a long and healthy life. My BG is one part of the jigsaw, along with a healthy diet, healthy and stable weight and regular exercise. It sounds corny but I sleep well and look forward to every day. Thank you for the support you give to everyone in this group notwithstanding your difficulties. Hx


----------



## HenryBennett

freesia said:


> Trying to exercisr at home i don't have the motivation so need classes or a gym but i am a bit wary of those just yet.


That’s understandable and static exercise in a gym bores me to tears. I’ve learnt in this forum how different T1 and T2 can be. But as regards exercise I built up my walking very slowly. I’ve been unable to avail myself of the cardiac rehab unit as it’s closed, so I am committed to regular walking. I now regularly do six miles a day - I’m up to 58 consecutive days. 
The game changer for me is a smart phone and earphones. Whilst walking I listen to music and to podcasts depending on my mood. Music-wise my mood can be set by classical, ‘pop’, metal etc and with podcasts whatever I want to explore - politics, rugby, cricket etc. 
The great thing about walking is you set your own pace and can vary it according to how you’re feeling - mental and physical.


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> That’s understandable and static exercise in a gym bores me to tears. I’ve learnt in this forum how different T1 and T2 can be. But as regards exercise I built up my walking very slowly. I’ve been unable to avail myself of the cardiac rehab unit as it’s closed, so I am committed to regular walking. I now regularly do six miles a day - I’m up to 58 consecutive days.
> The game changer for me is a smart phone and earphones. Whilst walking I listen to music and to podcasts depending on my mood. Music-wise my mood can be set by classical, ‘pop’, metal etc and with podcasts whatever I want to explore - politics, rugby, cricket etc.
> The great thing about walking is you set your own pace and can vary it according to how you’re feeling - mental and physical.


I do go for walks, usually on my own. Never thought about podcasts though i often listen to music. Thanks for that idea, will have a look and download some


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> That’s understandable and static exercise in a gym bores me to tears. I’ve learnt in this forum how different T1 and T2 can be. But as regards exercise I built up my walking very slowly. I’ve been unable to avail myself of the cardiac rehab unit as it’s closed, so I am committed to regular walking. I now regularly do six miles a day - I’m up to 58 consecutive days.
> The game changer for me is a smart phone and earphones. Whilst walking I listen to music and to podcasts depending on my mood. Music-wise my mood can be set by classical, ‘pop’, metal etc and with podcasts whatever I want to explore - politics, rugby, cricket etc.
> The great thing about walking is you set your own pace and can vary it according to how you’re feeling - mental and physical.


I'll be back at work from next week as well so will be on my feet all day...a bit more activity.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I find exercise quite hard atm. While we were away we went on quite a few coast walks which were lovely but its the first time i've been able to monitor my levels and i found it stressful trying to work out when and what level of snack i needed. I was just getting to grips with it when we came home. Trying to exercisr at home i don't have the motivation so need classes or a gym but i am a bit wary of those just yet.


Back before I was diagnosed me and Bruce used to go through to the next town regularly and used a gym there that had a pool and sauna and steam room as well that we'd use after (a few of the older guys used to take the piss out of him as I could lift far heavier than he could lol) but it installed the fear of god in me to do that when I was diagnosed, I was even anxious of long walks and not knowing what my levels were like as I didn't want to have a hypo in front of anyone after a horrid reaction from people in a shop when I had one but that all changed when I got the Libre, it gave me my confidence back and we started to enjoy long walks again, I have a cross trainer in my room too (can't use it just now as there's stuff all round about it) Tresiba isn't the best of basals to be on for spontaneous exercise as it isn't instant after adjustments so finding what snacks you need is always best and I also find I can need to reduce bolus doses for up to 24 hours later as well xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Back before I was diagnosed me and Bruce used to go through to the next town regularly and used a gym there that had a pool and sauna and steam room as well that we'd use after (a few of the older guys used to take the piss out of him as I could lift far heavier than he could lol) but it installed the fear of god in me to do that when I was diagnosed, I was even anxious of long walks and not knowing what my levels were like as I didn't want to have a hypo in front of anyone after a horrid reaction from people in a shop when I had one but that all changed when I got the Libre, it gave me my confidence back and we started to enjoy long walks again, I have a cross trainer in my room too (can't use it just now as there's stuff all round about it) Tresiba isn't the best of basals to be on for spontaneous exercise as it isn't instant after adjustments so finding what snacks you need is always best and I also find I can need to reduce bolus doses for up to 24 hours later as well xx


I used to go to a gym, then changed to pilates/yoga class which i really enjoyed. The only problem was, pre libre, i would finish the class and go to the car to drive home to find i was either too low to drive or just dipping into hypo. It meant that i was sat in a virtually empty car park on my own waiting for my OH to get a lift/walk up to me to drive back. When i had the libre, lockdown happened, so i haven't really been able to try it. I think the classes are starting back up though soon so might give it a go. I don't worry now about if i have a hypo in public.
We are storing my older daughters exercise bike atm so i've been using that and when my OH isn't working over a weekend, we try and go out for a walk somewhere. I'm sure you'll get back to the gym one day @Kaylz, and be lifting more than Bruce again. X


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I'm sure you'll get back to the gym one day @Kaylz, and be lifting more than Bruce again. X


Unfortunately where we went moved out to the outskirts of the next town so would be a bit too much of a trek to ever go back there, would take up far too much of the day bussing to the next town and getting there, I haven't really regained my muscle from when diabetes ate away at them before I was diagnosed but with his wrist he has a very long way to go before he'll be lifting any weights again xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Back before I was diagnosed me and Bruce used to go through to the next town regularly and used a gym there that had a pool and sauna and steam room as well that we'd use after (a few of the older guys used to take the piss out of him as I could lift far heavier than he could lol) but it installed the fear of god in me to do that when I was diagnosed, I was even anxious of long walks and not knowing what my levels were like as I didn't want to have a hypo in front of anyone after a horrid reaction from people in a shop when I had one but that all changed when I got the Libre, it gave me my confidence back and we started to enjoy long walks again, I have a cross trainer in my room too (can't use it just now as there's stuff all round about it) Tresiba isn't the best of basals to be on for spontaneous exercise as it isn't instant after adjustments so finding what snacks you need is always best and I also find I can need to reduce bolus doses for up to 24 hours later as well xx


Snap! When I was first dx, I got so anxious about exercising (which I really enjoy) that I stopped...completely...and was miserable. Now that I use the Libre, the anxiety’s gone. I can see if my BG’s trending up or down. I can relax and go on a nice long walk, whenever - what a relief.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - up early and waiting for the ambulance.  Hope this is a  good sign my reading is 5.2.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - up early and waiting for the ambulance.  Hope this is a  good sign my reading is 5.2.


Congratulations Michael. It must be an omen. Good luck today.


----------



## eggyg

6.9 on this dull, dark morning. I’m up early too, because my car has an appointment! Service and first MOT. Can’t believe we’ve had it three years. Not worried about it passing. It only has 20k on the clock and does a lot of sitting about! We’re dropping it off and walking home, the long way of course. We were offered a courtesy car but we don’t need it. Just hoping the rain stays away or at the very least isn’t torrential. That’ll be a novelty! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

I was over 11 last night and 9.9 this morning, I played golf yesterday and had a club sandwich afterwards was that the issue ? Anyway 9.9 today so work to do to get it under control today


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> I was over 11 last night and 9.9 this morning, I played golf yesterday and had a club sandwich afterwards was that the issue ? Anyway 9.9 today so work to do to get it under control today


That’s a surprise after a lot of walking and exercise. I’d have though other than 3 slices of bread there are very few carbs in a club.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> That’s a surprise after a lot of walking and exercise. I’d have though other than 3 slices of bread there are very few carbs in a club.


Bread can be lethal! Most packed sandwiches these days seem to be made with malted (ie sugar) brown bread. Then there’s the bacon - lots of bacon these days seems to contain some kind of sugar (dextrose, maple cured, etc). And what about condiments - pure sugar. It’s a minefield!  

Morning all. 4.9 here.  

Good luck today @Michael12421.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Bread can be lethal! Most packed sandwiches these days seem to be made with malted (ie sugar) brown bread. Then there’s the bacon - lots of bacon these days seems to contain some kind of sugar (dextrose, maple cured, etc). And what about condiments - pure sugar. It’s a minefield!


Certainly is! I’ll stick to home made sarnies I think. I anyway avoid *sweet cured” bacon - dry cured is best and you can read the label for carbs. But it’s hard to beat a really good club sandwich.


----------



## Bloden

Drooool @HenryBennett.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well DSN finally emailed me back yesterday, I didn't have a C-Peptide test done but I did have a GAD test which showed the antibodies present

Already planning my next Morrisons order, they've only gone and put my almond milk back on offer but a better offer! Will save myself a whole £1 compared to the other offer that I may try to obtain some Milly Way Cake bars with! Cross your fingers for me guys although the order wont be placed until at least the end of next week, I have 16 cartons down at bruce's but go through 2 a week and they are always £1.80 each in my town so need to stock up on it cheap when I can! LOL, cat food is also on the list although think there's a 3 week supply left in stock

Anyways it's a 5.5 for me today

@Gruers didn't you say yesterday you had a touch of a cold? If so then that and the sandwich are probably factors

Have a nice day everyone and stay safe
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. Son is here, working from our home instead of his own for a couple of days, then will stay for the bank hol weekend. Time to double up on the catering, he eats like a horse.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Another more of the same day for me today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Michael12421 on the House Special. Best of luck for today. 
5 on the nose for me today. 
@Kaylz the price of that unsweetened almond milk does yo-yo up and down a lot doesn't it.  

Stay safe and well everybody

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz the price of that unsweetened almond milk does yo-yo up and down a lot doesn't it.


It's usually £1.70-£1.80 a carton for the Alpro stuff, Morrisons had it on 3 for £3.50 and have now changed the offer to 3 for £3! Asda's own ain't too bad but dearer shop as basket charge under £40 and delivery more expensive, that;s the problem with only having a Lidl in our town  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - up early and waiting for the ambulance.  Hope this is a  good sign my reading is 5.2.


Hope all goes well today - fingers crossed x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.0 for me this morning, still waiting to see if extra unit of Tresiba is working. After 3 nights, so far, doesn't seem to have made much difference..still yo yo ing after meals and after bolus has worn off. Trying it for another 3 nights i think then might put it up again. Will see. Going into town today to get a few bits, drop off sharps box and pick up prescription. 
@Michael12421 , good luck today. Keep us posted with how you get on.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning


----------



## Madeline

Also 5.9. Congratulations on the HS @Michael12421, and good luck for today.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a thoroughly miserable day, laundry all done and dried
but whose the idiot that left a tissue in a pair of shorts pocket?
Not much to report today other than a bit of trivia, on this day 120 years ago
the first long distance bus between London and Leeds began which was good
news the bad news it took two days to complete the journey.

Congratulations on the HS @Michael12421 and good luck for today.

You hit it on the nail @Anitram the service lights and any other lights you have
on start counting down as soon as the service lights are switched off. Doesn`t
matter if you only drove the car home and never used it for a year.

Enjoy your day folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> it popped up yesterday but because of lockdown I've only done just over 5,000 miles since the last service 11 months ago


I wonder - a whole new discussion. Servicing is time based as well as mileage. My wife’s cars have always been low mileage and I’ve been particular about an annual oil change. The dealer also has a schedule of service items based on time, eg brake fluid.

But I wonder if sensors are now sophisticated enough to determine the performance of the engine oil. Oil can degrade from condensation in the engine if it’s outside in winter and never used for long enough to evaporate the water off. The oil will look a bit milky on the dipstick. But, hey, probably not, I’m just dreaming. AI (algorithms) don‘t appear to work for exam results.


----------



## Michael12421

This is going to take some time as I still cannot see properly - please forgive any spelling mistakes.
Ambulance arrived to 0750 and I was at the hospital by 0830.  I handed over the precious papers and was told that the doctor would see me at 0900.  Was called in to be told that I could not be seen because the appointment date on the papers was October 2nd!!! I didn't throw a tantrum but just sat down and said that I was going nowhere until I had seen someone.
Doctor relented and aplogised and said that he would carry out the test then
Lots of drops and I was then asked to wait outside for 30 minutes..
When I went back in I was told that there was no evidence of diabetic retinopathy but there was a small cataract which did not need surgery.  I would however have to go back for a more intensive examination but it would take some time to arrange an appointment.  In the meantime I would have to do the best that I could with my reduced vision.
He signed the form enabling me to have an ambulance to take me home.  He even asked his nurse to take me to the waiting area as I could hardly see.  I have waited up to 8 hours for the ambulance in the past but today I was helped into an ambulance  within 10 minutes.
I have no idea how long it takes for those drops to wear off but it is more difficult to see than it was 24 hours ago.
Sandwiches tonight as I can't see well enough to cook.  Ah well.


----------



## HenryBennett

Quite an ordeal @Michael12421 
I hope that your vision improves through the afternoon and that you can relax.


----------



## Bloden

Good for you, digging your heels in @Michael12421! I’m sorry they haven’t given you any immediate relief, how frustrating. I hope the next appointment comes thru asap.


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Little Miss Forgetful here reporting in, at last! Forgot to check in at all yesterday & only remembered to check in now today.

Yesterday’s waking was 08:20 BS 7.6. I upped the midnight Levemir a bit from 26 to 30 & kept my Novorapid doses as all my after eating readings are within range to see if I can improve the waking BS & it went down by about 2mmol! I then, finished the Felix Francis & felt a hankering to watch “Kind Hearts and Coronets” as Francis’ hero in the book “Guilty, Not Guilty” being the 3rd son of an Earl saw that film as a child & used to have daydreams about doing away with his 2 elder brothers to inherit the Earldom: he points out it was only ever comedic fantasies as he loved his brothers even then as a child; even more so now he really couldn’t do away with them both &, now years later, each of his brother’s 2 sons, his 4 nephew’s, as well! So, I went for a search on iTunes & discovered that just last year, in 2019, was the 70th. Anniversary of the film’s release & it had been restored. I bought it & watched it 3 times in a row & had hilarious day laughing over this black comedy which many consider to be the best comedic film ever made. I also, discovered that the film was actually based on a very obscure book written in 1907 by an Edwardian actor/playwright called “Israel Rank“ & was a satire against anti semitism as the eponymous character is Jewish: the film’s screenwriters changed him to half Italian because in 1949 it was too close to the Nazi atrocities of WW2! So, I looked up the kindle book on amazon & bought that as well for the bargain of 99p. I read that & it’s a first person account & goes into much more detail over each of his 6 murders of his relatives that stood between him & the title!

I haven’t finished the book yet & only about half way through with him having committed 2 murders & now planning a 3rd. Last night I decided to up my midnight Levemir a bit more to 36 & this morning I woke on 09:06 BS 5.5 That’s more like it! I’m keeping my NR doses as my readings across the board are all within range: definitely don’t want hypos by increasing the doses; midday Levemir is fine too at 46 & I just wanted to tackle the waking BS!

I shall finish the rest of the book today!

If you’ve never seen the film “Kind Hearts and Coronets”, I highly recommend it as there’s no other black comedy like it where you’re actually rooting for a serial killer killing off his relatives in gruesomely bizarre ways: my favourite being Lady Agatha in a hot air balloon shot down via a bow & arrow fired from his window; his voiceover “I shot an arrow in the air, she fell to earth in Berkley Square”! The book “Israel Rank’ is even funnier!

A very belated G’day Mates to you all & keep warm on the inside; it’s still stormy, wet & windy here on The Causeway Coast!


----------



## freesia

Anitram said:


> Although we go to Cornwall every year at this time I've been feeling a little uneasy about it this year


We went to Cornwall for the week at the beginning of August. Where we stayed was busy but we were able to social distance. I know that some of the other areas like Looe (narrow streets) and Newquay were really busy though. I would have thought that as the children will all be back in school next week though it shouldn't be as busy. I don't know whether you eat out but if you do, book a table asap if you haven't already. Where we stayed, the table was booked out for the whole of the opening time, no one had it before or after. I felt quite safe. Hope you enjoy your holiday


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> This is going to take some time as I still cannot see properly - please forgive any spelling mistakes.
> Ambulance arrived to 0750 and I was at the hospital by 0830.  I handed over the precious papers and was told that the doctor would see me at 0900.  Was called in to be told that I could not be seen because the appointment date on the papers was October 2nd!!! I didn't throw a tantrum but just sat down and said that I was going nowhere until I had seen someone.
> Doctor relented and aplogised and said that he would carry out the test then
> Lots of drops and I was then asked to wait outside for 30 minutes..
> When I went back in I was told that there was no evidence of diabetic retinopathy but there was a small cataract which did not need surgery.  I would however have to go back for a more intensive examination but it would take some time to arrange an appointment.  In the meantime I would have to do the best that I could with my reduced vision.
> He signed the form enabling me to have an ambulance to take me home.  He even asked his nurse to take me to the waiting area as I could hardly see.  I have waited up to 8 hours for the ambulance in the past but today I was helped into an ambulance  within 10 minutes.
> I have no idea how long it takes for those drops to wear off but it is more difficult to see than it was 24 hours ago.
> Sandwiches tonight as I can't see well enough to cook.  Ah well.


Good for you @Michael12421 standing your ground. I'm glad the doc relented and saw you. Hopefully your appointment will come through quickly.


----------



## HenryBennett

I managed to get in a good walk this afternoon in nothing worse than a light drizzle towards the end.

Then this evening off to the Bull & Claw with my wife. It’s a localish pub restaurant that’s only recently reopened having had a major fire before Christmas. It’s long been one of our favourites.

On our way out I pricked a finger and got a reading of *4.4*
I had: 
Asian salt & chilli beef
Lobster & chips (I have chips no more than once a month)
3 scoops of ice cream
No alcohol, just water

Started eating at 19:00 and did a finger prick at 21:00 - reading of *6.7*
That‘s very acceptable. No?


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> Asian salt & chilli beef
> Lobster & chips (I have chips no more than once a month)
> 3 scoops of ice cream


Ooohhhh, i hope that tasted as good as it sounds


----------



## HenryBennett

freesia said:


> Ooohhhh, i hope that tasted as good as it sounds


I’m convinced that the lobster was cooked in heaven and sent down to their kitchen.


----------



## Lanny

Oohhh!  That sounds delicious! AND not too bad on the BS!


----------



## Bexlee

Evening All.
5.1 this morning.
Made my 1st trip into school today since I got sent home on March 17th - it’s still there! Quite a few changes observed as there wasn’t really anyone there to speak to. Sorted my room out a little bit but need to go and do a more next week. My room is definitely clean I will say that!!! Kind of looking forward to it but I think I’ll feel different when there‘s a 1000 or so wandering round at staggered breaks and lunch !


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Oohhh!  That sounds delicious! AND not too bad on the BS!


I think the lesson for me is to be determined and virtuous for 95% of the time and then derive enhanced enjoyment from the treats.


----------



## Michael12421

Morning - 2.6


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 for me today. 
@Michael12421 I hope things improve for you soon, it's been a bit of an ordeal!
For me, finished the decorating at daughters house, back to my own list!
I am sure Mrs Snowwy added to it whilst I was out!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.2 this morning, notwithstanding my “excesses” last night.


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> 5.2 this morning, notwithstanding my “excesses” last night.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## Gruers

Michael12421 said:


> This is going to take some time as I still cannot see properly - please forgive any spelling mistakes.
> Ambulance arrived to 0750 and I was at the hospital by 0830.  I handed over the precious papers and was told that the doctor would see me at 0900.  Was called in to be told that I could not be seen because the appointment date on the papers was October 2nd!!! I didn't throw a tantrum but just sat down and said that I was going nowhere until I had seen someone.
> Doctor relented and aplogised and said that he would carry out the test then
> Lots of drops and I was then asked to wait outside for 30 minutes..
> When I went back in I was told that there was no evidence of diabetic retinopathy but there was a small cataract which did not need surgery.  I would however have to go back for a more intensive examination but it would take some time to arrange an appointment.  In the meantime I would have to do the best that I could with my reduced vision.
> He signed the form enabling me to have an ambulance to take me home.  He even asked his nurse to take me to the waiting area as I could hardly see.  I have waited up to 8 hours for the ambulance in the past but today I was helped into an ambulance  within 10 minutes.
> I have no idea how long it takes for those drops to wear off but it is more difficult to see than it was 24 hours ago.
> Sandwiches tonight as I can't see well enough to cook.  Ah well.


Frightening @Michael I hope your vision improves when the drops wear off, good luck and stay safe


----------



## Gruers

8.3 today


----------



## Lanny

06:56 BS 4.7  It was chilly last night & there’s a definite Autumnal feel in the air! Shivering emoji! If I go any lower now I may need to dial back the midnight Levemir a wee bit?

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me today. 
No morning walk/exercise for me, it's too bloomin' wet and windy. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez

PS. I thought for a moment that my mouse was knackered, until I realised I was trying to push my Glucometer around the desk.   Anybody else done that?


----------



## eggyg

A 6.4 for me on this much cooler morning. Dull, damp and quite breezy. The three cherubs will be attending our crèche this morning for the last time for a while. It’ll just be the littlest cherub as of next week as the schools return. She is going to miss her siblings after having them at home for six months. Grandson can’t wait after being stuck at home with his two sisters!
The car passed her MOT, we just had a 13 mile walk around the locale whilst she was being seen too. Luckily, apart from a bit of mizzle, the rain held off until we picked the car up. In the five minutes it took us to drive home it turned torrential! The luck of the devil! Have a fab Friday. 
Congratulations @HenryBennett on the HS. @Michael12421 hope the drops have worn off, it takes a long time for me.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Friday at last and a long weekend ahead. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum didn’t get the best news at the opticians, unfortunately she has the start of a cataract that they will monitor so back in 6 months but they reckon it will only be a couple of years before she needs to see the specialist

I made a little progress yesterday that I hope I can continue, I hugged Bruce for the first time since March

Just had a text off my dad saying he was on the way to A&E and his partner would keep me informed, quite worried as no idea why

Anyways its a 6.8 for me this morning

@freesia  are you at a primary or secondary school? Do you know what way you guys will be working when your back? Just at out primary schools at least there's uproar from the parents as the children are having outside learning in all weather!

Have a nice day and stay safe guys
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. It seems I can either get into the 4s or the 7s at the moment. I will crack and put on another Libre sensor soon.


----------



## Bexlee

5.8. - I’ve even posted in the morning on waking ! 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6 here this morning, a bit higher than i like but i've flatlined in target all night so hoping new amout of Tresiba is starting to kick in. Going for a coffee with a friend this morning so looking forward to that.
@Kaylz i work in a primary with ages 5-7. Before we finished we had to have all windows and doors open, which wasn't too bad as it was warm. I think we have got to have pupils facing the front now as well, a bit like a Victorian classroom. Not sure what else different we are doing, kids and us were constantly handwashing and they stayed in bubbles. We do have outside learning areas but the whole school can't use them at the samw time. Will find out more no doubt when i get back.



Kaylz said:


> made a little progress yesterday that I hope I can continue, I hugged Bruce for the first time since March


Thats great news. Keep it up. We humans need physical interactions.



Kaylz said:


> Just had a text off my dad saying he was on the way to A&E and his partner would keep me informed, quite worried as no idea why


Oh no. I hope everything is ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Evening All.
> 5.1 this morning.
> Made my 1st trip into school today since I got sent home on March 17th - it’s still there! Quite a few changes observed as there wasn’t really anyone there to speak to. Sorted my room out a little bit but need to go and do a more next week. My room is definitely clean I will say that!!! Kind of looking forward to it but I think I’ll feel different when there‘s a 1000 or so wandering round at staggered breaks and lunch !


It feels quitr strange when you first go back but you soon get used to the new ways of working.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m convinced that the lobster was cooked in heaven and sent down to their kitchen.


I’ve only had  once. 
I’m Jewish and sort of stick to the dietary rules, so no pork stuff and no shellfish. Was curious about lobster and saw it on a menu, made sure it wouldn’t come with claws or shell or anything and ordered it. Was throwing up all the next day. I know how important freshness is so seafood so perhaps it wasn’t too wise to order it in the middle of Switzerland. At the top of a mountain. In winter. On a pizza.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, just had breakfast. Not just peanut butter in porridge but CRUNCHY peanut butter in porridge...amazing!x


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 today. 
Feel like crap to be honest.

Training call for the new job yesterday was fine. More today. Starts at midday and add I’ve not had office time structure in my life for over a year it’s a bit of a shock not being able to get up and stroll away when the sun pokes through, or play with the cat when he’s demanding attention. 
I’m also aware my fluid intake yesterday was abysmal. Barely drank anything. I won’t be making that mistake again today.

Diet has wavered recently too and I’ve found contraband creeping in to my fridge (which means I’ve bought it because it doesn’t otherwise miraculously appear!) so it’s been thrown out. I’m going to focus back on the 800 cal regime until I’m down to target weight and then start to reintroduce foods. I’d tried to start introducing them too soon and it’s thrown me through a loop somewhat.
It’s also clear that I’ve still got food habits which need addressing be they emotional eating traits or portion control.

Weird message from the GP yesterday asking to book an appointment for “phlebotomy samples” to be taken. I’ve already got an appointment on 7th for bloods to be drawn for HbA1C so what this is for I’ve not got a clue. I’ll call them later to see bc what’s what.

The cat’s also been being a pain the last few days. He’s an indoor beastie so fireballs and cat sick are normal but he’s been a bit moody and has managed to time his regurgitations to perfection as they’re now within moments of me putting fresh bedding on the bed. So I’m off to the pet shop to get more feliway, cat grass, maybe a new scratch post and a slow eating bowl.

A number of friends are currently isolating after being contacted by track and trace and I’m tired after a run of poor sleep.

Court case has become a lot more complicated too this week but I trust my counsel to advise the right thing. 

Other than that I’m fine.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia my MIL is a TA at one of the primary schools here and I do feel sorry for them as they don't have shelters when it's outside learning so they literally are getting absolutely soaked and sitting wet and cold with the windows being open when they do get back in, my MIL is 62 and Type 2 so not the best of conditions for her either to be fair

My suspicions were correct about my dad and they think its his stomach ulcer that's having a flare up
xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, just had breakfast. Not just peanut butter in porridge but CRUNCHY peanut butter in porridge...amazing!x


I might try and order some crunchy with my next Morrisons order as I'm down to only having 2 jars and my MIL forgot to pick it up at Lidl and went to Asda instead yesterday  xx


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today, the less said about our meal out yesterday the better.
@MeeTooTeeTwo no can’t say I’ve ever managed that one   
@Michael12421 so pleased you got to the hospital at last. If it had been anything serious I’m sure they would have picked it up there. Hope you can see better today and your appt comes through quickly x


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia my MIL is a TA at one of the primary schools here and I do feel sorry for them as they don't have shelters when it's outside learning so they literally are getting absolutely soaked and sitting wet and cold with the windows being open when they do get back in, my MIL is 62 and Type 2 so not the best of conditions for her either to be fair
> 
> My suspicions were correct about my dad and they think its his stomach ulcer that's having a flare up
> xx


When we've done outdoor learning in the past children are encouraged to change into old clothes and waterproofs before so if anyone does get wet or muddy they can change. We have classroom doors leading outside so, before we finished, if it was raining we could leave all doors open and there was no need to be outside. I feel for your MIL. Its no fun when you're wet, cold and maybe not feeling 100% but you still need to be upbeat and enthusiastic. I hope your dad is ok x


----------



## SueEK

Pushed post too early.
@Kaylz hope your dad is ok and I bet the long overdue cuddle went down a storm, well done x
@colin sounds like you have a lot going on at the mo, I hope things settle down for you x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> When we've done outdoor learning in the past children are encouraged to change into old clothes and waterproofs before so if anyone does get wet or muddy they can change. We have classroom doors leading outside so, before we finished, if it was raining we could leave all doors open and there was no need to be outside. I feel for your MIL. Its no fun when you're wet, cold and maybe not feeling 100% but you still need to be upbeat and enthusiastic. I hope your dad is ok x


The parents are told to send waterproofs and wellies etc but apparently they aren't making sure they have them on when they go outside, many parents are now just keeping their kids off if its raining in the morning xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz hope your dad is ok and I bet the long overdue cuddle went down a storm, well done x


thanks, Bruce pretty much crushed me but hey ho lol, even with his one bad arm! haha xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> thanks, Bruce pretty much crushed me but hey ho lol, even with his one bad arm! haha xx


Thats lovely @Kaylz. I was able to hug my youngest daughter and her boyfriend as they were with us during lockdown but i' m desperate to hug my older daughter and my son in law. We are seeing them tomorrow so hopefully able to give them a hug then. X


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 6.6 today.
> Feel like crap to be honest.
> 
> Training call for the new job yesterday was fine. More today. Starts at midday and add I’ve not had office time structure in my life for over a year it’s a bit of a shock not being able to get up and stroll away when the sun pokes through, or play with the cat when he’s demanding attention.
> I’m also aware my fluid intake yesterday was abysmal. Barely drank anything. I won’t be making that mistake again today.
> 
> Diet has wavered recently too and I’ve found contraband creeping in to my fridge (which means I’ve bought it because it doesn’t otherwise miraculously appear!) so it’s been thrown out. I’m going to focus back on the 800 cal regime until I’m down to target weight and then start to reintroduce foods. I’d tried to start introducing them too soon and it’s thrown me through a loop somewhat.
> It’s also clear that I’ve still got food habits which need addressing be they emotional eating traits or portion control.
> 
> Weird message from the GP yesterday asking to book an appointment for “phlebotomy samples” to be taken. I’ve already got an appointment on 7th for bloods to be drawn for HbA1C so what this is for I’ve not got a clue. I’ll call them later to see bc what’s what.
> 
> The cat’s also been being a pain the last few days. He’s an indoor beastie so fireballs and cat sick are normal but he’s been a bit moody and has managed to time his regurgitations to perfection as they’re now within moments of me putting fresh bedding on the bed. So I’m off to the pet shop to get more feliway, cat grass, maybe a new scratch post and a slow eating bowl.
> 
> A number of friends are currently isolating after being contacted by track and trace and I’m tired after a run of poor sleep.
> 
> Court case has become a lot more complicated too this week but I trust my counsel to advise the right thing.
> 
> Other than that I’m fine.


@ColinUK , hope you feel better soon and your cat settles down.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> in the middle of Switzerland. At the top of a mountain. In winter. On a pizza.


There are many beautiful lakes in Switzerland but they aren’t well known for their lobster. Not even in summer! It’s also the first time I’ve heard of lobster on a pizza. Your first and last time.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Thats lovely @Kaylz. I was able to hug my youngest daughter and her boyfriend as they were with us during lockdown but i' m desperate to hug my older daughter and my son in law. We are seeing them tomorrow so hopefully able to give them a hug then. X


He was almost crying too, OMG his mum managed to get me Milky Way cake bars! lol, I'll get him to bring some stuff up including them on Monday as he's going to pay his rent and get an 8L bag of cat litter today so won't manage ay stuff from his today lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> He was almost crying too, OMG his mum managed to get me Milky Way cake bars! lol, I'll get him to bring some stuff up including them on Monday as he's going to pay his rent and get an 8L bag of cat litter today so won't manage ay stuff from his today lol xx


Milky Way cake bars..something to look forward to. And another hug. Hope Bruce's arm is better soon. A two armed hug will be even better


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Diet has wavered recently too and I’ve found contraband creeping in to my fridge (which means I’ve bought it because it doesn’t otherwise miraculously appear!) so it’s been thrown out. I’m going to focus back on the 800 cal regime until I’m down to target weight


So easily done. My mistake is to go to M&S food hall instead of Sainsbury’s or Tesco. “Just one or two tiny treats” - yeah, right. 
I too want to lose the last ½ stone I’d targeted. My wife wants to lose a stone and is going to the 800 cal regime from Tuesday. She was very good in joining my low carb diet, so I will accompany her on 800 cals for three weeks.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> So easily done. My mistake is to go to M&S food hall instead of Sainsbury’s or Tesco. “Just one or two tiny treats” - yeah, right.
> I too want to lose the last ½ stone I’d targeted. My wife wants to lose a stone and is going to the 800 cal regime from Tuesday. She was very good in joining my low carb diet, so I will accompany her on 800 cals for three weeks.


Nipped into Sainsbury's on the way home, and bought a loaf of Hi Lo bread - I'll split it into packs of two slices and freeze them so I can have eggs and avocado on toast


----------



## freesia

Well i definitely got the bit about Tresiba working wrong. Had porridge this morning and had an extra unit than i have been having. While out, i scanned and it had shot up to 15!! Correction time again with lunch


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421 How are you? I've not had time today to go through the forum and read your posts so forgive


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you Colin. Drops have worn off so I can see better. I can actually find the LIKE link so can resume using it.  Had a strange night though. I slept very little on Wednesday - things going through my mind - and was shattered when I got home. I expected therefore to sleep very well last night but it didn't happen. Will manage to cook a hot meal tonight so am looking forward to that.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> thanks, Bruce pretty much crushed me but hey ho lol, even with his one bad arm! haha xx


 ah that’s lovely, he loves you xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> ah that’s lovely, he loves you xx


He most certainly does, even after almost 11 years!  xx


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> 9.3 @ 5.38am due to carby eating yesterday. I'm never gonna get back in the fives at this rate.



If it’s any comfort I’m currently at 11.1 having misery eaten a large bar of Dairy Milk because it’s currently blowing a hooley and raining INSIDE the sitting room.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> He most certainly does, even after almost 11 years!  xx


some relationships are just meant to be, no matter what our little faults are. My husband and I have been together 38 years next week x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> some relationships are just meant to be, no matter what our little faults are. My husband and I have been together 38 years next week x


Wow, congratulations and happy anniversary when it arrives! 21st September is our 11 year anniversary xx


----------



## Madeline

Ditto said:


> I get very scared when the figures are high so I stop measuring. Must order some more strips, this has reminded me, thanks.  I'm miserable too as I'm starving hungry, this Newcastle malarkey is hard going.
> 
> I take it you have a leak?


It’s coming in through the sitting room window - it’s an old sash window and it only happens if the wind and rain is really fierce and from the north. Which it is, it’s awful today.

The Newcastle you get used to after a while, it’s just v v hard getting through the first week - then the weight drops off and you kind of get high on it!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Wow, congratulations and happy anniversary when it arrives! 21st September is our 11 year anniversary xx


Thanks, just over 34 yrs married but we’ve known each other since I was 8, he was 19. Needless to say we didn’t get together until I was 21 and one doomed marriage behind me !!


----------



## Robin

Madeline said:


> If it’s any comfort I’m currently at 11.1 having misery eaten a large bar of Dairy Milk because it’s currently blowing a hooley and raining INSIDE the sitting room.


Raining inside is not good. Sometimes chocolate is the only answer. We had a few years of umbrellas and buckets indoors before we had our roof fixed. (Now it’s confined to the garage, which for some reason was built with the floor at a lower level than the surrounding ground. Had some good exercise baling out this afternoon.)


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> I might try and order some crunchy with my next Morrisons order as I'm down to only having 2 jars and my MIL forgot to pick it up at Lidl and went to Asda instead yesterday  xx



I’ve just discovered Skippy peanut butter ..... by far the best! No idea how much it costs etc as I’ve passed food shop firmly over to husband. He’s managed for 22 weeks so he may as we’ll continue!  It is nice though not salty as I find some peanut butters to be


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> I’ve just discovered Skippy peanut butter ..... by far the best! No idea how much it costs etc as I’ve passed food shop firmly over to husband. He’s managed for 22 weeks so he may as we’ll continue!  It is nice though not salty as I find some things be


Higher carb than others and more expensive, £2.40 for a 340g jar/tub, Lidl's is 85p for the same size and just added Morrisons own 700g to my shopping for £2.35, Skippy isn't worth the extra price tag lol xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Bexlee said:


> I’ve just discovered Skippy peanut butter


I’m not sure why this rings a bell. I’ve just googled it and it’s made in the USA and China! The last jar I bought is Kellogg’s. I usually buy Sainsbury’s own label.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anyone for peanut butter and golden syrup sarnies?


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Lounge like black hole of Calcutta! I'm refusing to put the big light on yet!


Yup, days noticeably drawing in


----------



## SB2015

Catching up.  7.4 this morning, as with yesterday, although now 90% in range so not too worried.

What a downpour today.  We were at a garden centre when the worst hit.  Suddenly we became a lot more interested in looking at more plants, cushions, ...  It soon stopped and the sun came out, and then rain, then sun, then rain, ... Tomorrow  should be a drier day.

@Michael I am glad the drops have warn off.  Take care 
@SueEK congratulations.
Congrats on HS @HenryBennett 

I hope that you have all had a good day.


----------



## Madeline

Bailing indoors not good @Robin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## HenryBennett

And it’s a 5.6 for me. A very dull and overcast morning.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,

Done my first of my weekly readings and it come out at 4.5 for me ,  Hope every one is good


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap @Northerner with a 5.3 also...
So close!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 for me this morning.

It’s raining. Still.
Bring back summer!!!


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> I’ve just discovered Skippy peanut butter ..... by far the best! No idea how much it costs etc as I’ve passed food shop firmly over to husband. He’s managed for 22 weeks so he may as we’ll continue!  It is nice though not salty as I find some peanut butters to be


Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter is my fave. Not the organic one, that’s yuk for some reason.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all my fellow Bank Holiday Bloodletters. Another 6.4 for little old me. We had a beautiful  sunset last night and have been rewarded by a beautiful morning. Fresh but sunny, a bit like me! Nothing exciting planned, when you’re lucky enough to be retired every weekend is a Bank Holiday, but without the crowds. So we’re staying put! Gardening, ironing and probably some sort of perambulation will be the order of the weekend. Have a good one whatever you are planning.


----------



## HenryBennett

Skippy peanut butter.

How about Skippy the Bush Kangaroo. I’ve never been one for celebrity crushes, so called supermodels, slebs etc, but as a youngster I did really fancy Liza Goddard. Showing my age?


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> when you’re lucky enough to be retired every weekend is a Bank Holiday


True story!
We’re off to Ballymoney to spend the day with my sister in law (& husband) which we always enjoy as we all get on famously. I’m working out how to fit in an hour’s walk before we go and considering the weather forecast.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Been awake since 4:30am but just lay in bed until 5:40, mum away on the 6:35 bus to work, hope everything will remain ok here

I've currently got very sore, red and pretty sure missing a few layers of skin hands, filled the sink to wash my hands and dipped them in as normal forgetting mum had put the heating on when she left meaning the water instantly comes through hot and I shouldn't have pre run it like I usually do 

Morrisons order booked for Monday, mostly crap for Bruce (ready meals, raspberry mini rolls, microwave burgers, custard slices and milk whereas all I have is some more almond milk, a bottle of diluting, a packet of pens and cat food! Oh and @freesia 2 jars of crunchy peanut butter haha, Oh not forgetting mums miniature jars of blackberry jelly/jam)

Anyways enough rambling (sorry not used to being on my own so early these days!) its a 4.9 for me, new sensor to start later and only hoping its as good as the last one, fingers crossed!

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Gruers

7.8 this morning, have a fun day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Looking fairly bright outside. I hope it lasts.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, started a new sensor, to see what’s going on with my way out morning readings, and of course I was 5.4 on the Libre and 5.7 on the meter this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 and a dicky tum for me this morning.  
Stay safe and well and have a good weekend.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 8.1  I’m ok with that since I DID indeed dialled back the midnight Levemir a bit to 30 units, let that settle for a few nights & hopefully my morning figures will settle down too without it going too low: don’t like waking on the 4’s; not used to that & it’s a bit close to the wind for me!

It still feels a bit on the cooler side this morning although, last night wasn’t as cold as the previous night. But, it does feel like the Summer is over & we’re into Autumn!

@HenryBennett , Ballymoney is where I’m at: my hometown; good old “Bog Town”, what Ballymoney means in Irish, smack bang in the middle of a bog with very bumpy roads despite them looking smooth on the surface that are tough on the suspension of cars! Also, a bit hit & miss on how the ground drains away water, or not, when there’s a lot of rain?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Stay warm & Sunny on the Inside as there’s not much of either on the outside, it seems today, so far!


----------



## Madeline

Good morning, I have some serious puttying to do before it belts down again. 5.5 for me, and Whole Earth smooth PB is my PB of choice, agree not the organic, that’s nasty.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this bright sunny morning, with that feeling of an early autumn.

Dyeing today, after being washed out for a few days.


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny yes very autumnal. I’m glad I put a heavier jacket on for my walk. We’re due to leave at 10:30 hahaha! We had lunch recently at the Killyhevlin with my wife’s other sister and two cousins. The subject of time keeping came up and it seems that it’s not just my wife and her sisters, but the whole family’s motto is “Never knowingly on time.” Or, as I’ve heard said, “Fermanagh Time.”

Most bikers associate Ballymoney with Joey Dunlop. It’s certainly a sleepy hollow.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well it was 12.6 for me today. No idea why apart from Tresiba needs upping more. Have been on this level for 5 days now and apart from one day, levels have been yo yo ing in the teens. Just tested blood (been sitting in car so no activity, not driving) and level just dropped to 2.1. Corrected the 12 6 at breakfast so thats why. Really struggling with it all atm. I usually try and stay quite positive and just deal with things but today, i just keep crying.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today, am pooped, love grandkids, they think I’m about 16 x


----------



## rebrascora

Sorry for my recent absence. Morning levels have been all over the place and I've been waking up, testing and going back to sleep rather too often, so by the time I get to my computer I can't remember which one is my actual getting up reading.
I actually got an HS a few days ago but felt it was cheating because I probably would have gone back to sleep that day too, but got up because it was a good reading! 
Having the Libre is great but I am finding that I wake up and scan through the night rather more often than I should. Don't feel I am obsessed as such but definitely using it to reassure myself, perhaps more than I need. Drop straight back off to sleep after scanning so don't feel I am losing sleep as such but if I had to get up and finger prick instead of scanning, I wouldn't bother, unless I felt unwell of course.

Anyway, I woke up early this morning feeling a bit hot and wobbly, knowing I was probably hypo and sure enough my Libre  showed me at 2.5 with a steady descent.... but it exaggerates.... and finger prick showed I was only 3.6. 
Libre consistently shows me quite a bit lower than I actually am at low levels which is why I am keen to double check and record both readings. I'm a bit frustrated with myself as I was torn between reducing my basal by a half unit or 1 whole unit last night and I just knew a half unit would not be enough after all the walking I did yesterday, but stupidly opted for that choice anyway. Idiot!
Thankfully it hasn't wrecked my TIR figures for this week as I still managed 91% TIR and very happy with that and 85% for the past 90 days, so really hoping I am going to see a big improvement in my HbA1c when I eventually get another test. 
Got consultant telephone appt letter this week for mid Oct and no cancellation letter following it so far, which happened a couple of months back within a day of each other.

Anyway, that is me up to date.

@Michael12421 Very sorry to read that you have been having serious problems with your sight. Have you been given any treatment or are they waiting for results of retinal screening which I am guessing is what you had done the other day. Hope things have improved. Good that Missy is looking after you. 

@freesia Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time. Hang in there! You know it will pass. You just have to keep doing all the right things and be patient. Not easy I know! 
I do think this autumnal weather and the obvious shortening of the days is affecting basal needs and playing havoc with our levels.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia sorry to see your going through such a rough time, are you stressed/anxious etc about going back to work too as remember that could have an impact as well, you'll get there and in the meantime we're here xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia sorry to see your going through such a rough time, are you stressed/anxious etc about going back to work too as remember that could have an impact as well, you'll get there and in the meantime we're here xx


I think i'm just frustrated that i can't get my levels right. Out of the 5 days so far i've upped the Tresiba, i've had one day where i've been in target most of the time. The rest i've been in teen numbers and corrections not working or bring it down to high 9s.  I always feel emotional when my numbers are high as well which doesn't help.  I've had no lunch today to see how my levels react, they're around 8 atm. Will decide later whether to try upping it again. X


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I think i'm just frustrated that i can't get my levels right. Out of the 5 days so far i've upped the Tresiba, i've had one day where i've been in target most of the time. The rest i've been in teen numbers and corrections not working or bring it down to high 9s.  I always feel emotional when my numbers are high as well which doesn't help.  I've had no lunch today to see how my levels react, they're around 8 atm. Will decide later whether to try upping it again. X


If corrections aren't working as they usually do but your insulin is definitely good and you feel fine (as in not like somethings brewing) it definitely points to needing a little more, I've been higher too and think last night was night 4 of a 1 unit increase so I'm seeing how I am at teatime and bedtime and making my decision then too xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> If corrections aren't working as they usually do but your insulin is definitely good and you feel fine (as in not like somethings brewing) it definitely points to needing a little more, I've been higher too and think last night was night 4 of a 1 unit increase so I'm seeing how I am at teatime and bedtime and making my decision then too xx


Fingers crossed we'll get this sorted soon. Mind you, when i go back to work i'll have to start all over again as my levels of activity will change. Its a constant balancing act x


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, i hope your dad is ok. Have you heard anything? Not long to wait now before the Milky Way cake bars lol. 

@ColinUK i hope you're feeling better today


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Hang in there! You know it will pass. You just have to keep doing all the right things and be patient.


Thank you. Its frustrating at times but it will be sorted. I find when my levels are high i get really emotional, i can even cry if my OH just says hello when he walks in the door! Poor chap..he's used to it now i think


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia  last I heard was when I got in touch with the biatch last night as she hadn't kept in touch like she was supposed to (we don't really get on and never have, know it all that knows naff all type!) but he was home sleeping the painkillers off and the hospital were going to be contacting his own GP, I only hear from my dad when there's something wrong with him, he's a very selfish man child but still my dad

Yes cake bars will be in Monday but late in the afternoon so I won't get to try one until Tuesday so mint kit kats for me for the next 2 days

Just pulled a 9.7, may be dehydration as only had 1 cup of coffee and the almond milk in my porridge as liquids up until 4pm today
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> cake bars will be in Monday


Something to look forward to x


Kaylz said:


> Just pulled a 9.7


Dehydration sends me high as well. I haven't eaten anything since breakfast and got levels between 7 and 8. Just got a 6.8 before tea. Will see how i go after tea before deciding to up Tresiba. Its held steady since breakfast correction and hypo treatment so will see x


----------



## Madeline

Hey @Ditto how are you doing?


----------



## HenryBennett

A mug of tea on arrival in Ballymoney and I succumbed to two Rich Tea biscuits (that now makes three & a half biscuits in the last six months). @Lanny was nowhere to be seen, no welcome party ... nothing!

My sister in law did a good job accommodating my requirements - fresh fish and fresh green vegetables for lunch. For tea salad leaves, ham, quiche, humus, olives - but I couldn’t resist some garlic bread. Berries for pudding. In between I went for a 3 mile walk with my brother in law. 

I pricked my finger when we arrived home at 21:00 and got 5.6.


----------



## Madeline

@Ditto much drier, I’ve puttied the window within an inch of its life, it was the outside windowsill causing it. Luckily I like puttying lol.

You can do this, promise within a week or so you’ll be so chuffed with yourself, and you’ll feel amazing! Getting your BG under control is like throwing off a heavy blanket in a heatwave.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Yay! 5.2 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today.  
Congrats @Northerner on the HS
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

As for Northerner, it’s a 5.2 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

4.3 so glucose chew and then 4.7 before breakfast, upped Tresiba to 18u last night after a shocker of a day yesterday

Have a lovely day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
I got close to you yesterday @Northerner but today a 5.7.
Well done @Northerner and @HenryBennett on HS!!!
Feeling a bit whacked out today...
Hosting church on Zoom this morning again! Should be fun.
It's great watching some of the older perhaps less tech folk connecting online and then they carry on like you are not there.
The other day one of our members picked up her phone whilst on Zoom and went and got a biscuit out the tin. Everyone had a lovely view of the kitchen cupboards LoL!
Gotta love 'em!
Blessings Snowwy

Stop press @Anitram well done HS!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@Snowwy is there any word on when your church may resume? Only enquiring as The Salvation Army here was supposed to be resuming on the 6th but because of the outbreak at the chicken factory 30 miles away xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> There must have been hundreds of them. Is it starlings that do that?


A murmuration of starlings.


----------



## eggyg

Wow! Three HSs so far. Congrats @Northerner @HenryBennett and @Anitram. Sorry to disappoint with my 6.3. We also have a beautiful morning and those noisy starlings! No great plans today again, I’m hoping today will be warmer, I was cold all day yesterday. @Anitram enjoy Lanhydrock, we loved it when we visited it.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here as well, adding to the 3 already scored today, is there something in the air? Or maybe something not in the air, have you caught the DF and reburied her, @Northerner ?


----------



## stephknits

6.2 for me.  Typical bank holiday weather yesterday and cloudy today.  Normally would be camping whilst wearing wool at this time of year so was not missing it yesterday!  Have a lovely Sunday all


----------



## SB2015

Well today has definitely put the DF in her place. A 5.2 for me too.

@Anitram make sure you go down to the servants quarters.  Lanhydrock is fabulous.
@freesia I hope you have a better day today and that D starts to behave.

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> A murmuration of starlings.


And a mumuration of HS’s on the forum - well done ev1.  

A 6.3 here - snap! @eggyg.  Not too shabby considering I had an op on Friday, now home recovering. I’m not allowed to do anything apparently, not even the washing up (wonder how long I can milk this!).

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend folks.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> @Snowwy is there any word on when your church may resume? Only enquiring as The Salvation Army here was supposed to be resuming on the 6th but because of the outbreak at the chicken factory 30 miles away xx


Places of worship have been able to hold services since the end of July, but the regulations are very restrictive, many are choosing not to open, and are continuing with online services only.  Round here some have restarted, some not.  It is easier in a large church with a small congregation to keep to the maximum numbers and one way routes required, without running the risk of having to turn people away.


----------



## Kaylz

silentsquirrel said:


> Places of worship have been able to hold services since the end of July, but the regulations are very restrictive, many are choosing not to open, and are continuing with online services only.  Round here some have restarted, some not.  It is easier in a large church with a small congregation to keep to the maximum numbers and one way routes required, without running the risk of having to turn people away.


I'm not sure when they were able to restart up here but mu grandad was going back on the 6th as that's when they were restarting (was never a believer before though) I know you weren't going to be allowed to touch things etc and his hand hygiene has always been awful and he touches everything, and I wonder why I've got OCD    xx


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> And a mumuration of HS’s on the forum - well done ev1.
> 
> A 6.3 here - snap! @eggyg.  Not too shabby considering I had an op on Friday, now home recovering. I’m not allowed to do anything apparently, not even the washing up (wonder how long I can milk this!).
> 
> Enjoy the bank holiday weekend folks.


Milk it as long as you can but still hope for a quick recovery.


----------



## eggyg

Congrats @Robin and @SB2015 on your HSs. First we had a hat trick now we have a Bank Holiday Bonanza of HSs! The DF must be on her holidays!


----------



## Michael12421

There is a DF Convention in Dallas - they all flew in to Dallas Fort Worth airport (DFW = Diabetic Fairy - Wings) yesterday.


----------



## Madeline

Michael12421 said:


> There is a DF Convention in Dallas - they all flew in to Dallas Fort Worth airport (DFW = Diabetic Fairy - Wings) yesterday.


Good, let’s all pray for a DF lockdown there!

5.3 for me this morning, congratulations to all the HS today.


----------



## rebrascora

Loving all the HS's this morning. Well done everyone! Would like to say that I was adding to them but unfortunately not as I had a repeat of yesterday.

2.5 for me on the Libre this morning (finger prick 3.4) and that was after a further reduction of 1 unit on my night time Levemir and waking up feeling a bit dodgey at 3.20am with a Libre reading of 4.5 (Finger prick 5.5) but it was dropping so I had 2 dextrose tablets and a glass of water and went back to sleep. My change of routine is obviously having a drastic effect on my night time basal requirement but still needing 16 through the day! Will try 3.5 units tonight which will be my lowest basal dose so far.

My effort to get through the day without NovoRapid failed yesterday. I had to give in and use 2 units of quick acting insulin at lunchtime despite eating very low carb and being active all day.
Not had any today so far but shot up to 10 after my hypo treatment and it has taken mucking out and grooming 4 horses and a 4 mile walk/jog to bring it down to 7 and not had breakfast yet! Not supposed to correct after a hypo so I am hanging fire.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 today


----------



## silentsquirrel

Kaylz said:


> I'm not sure when they were able to restart up here but mu grandad was going back on the 6th as that's when they were restarting (was never a believer before though) I know you weren't going to be allowed to touch things etc and his hand hygiene has always been awful and he touches everything, and I wonder why I've got OCD    xx


I realised while at church it was actually the 2nd Sunday in July - not sure if that was UK or just England, though.


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. I'm very late posting today but this morning was a 5.7 and in target all night. Yay!!!
Hope you're all having a good Sunday x


----------



## freesia

Anitram said:


> Despite being on holiday I'm awake at my usual time so got up, put the kettle on and opened the curtains to find that everything's bathed in early morning sunshine, with only a few solitary clouds in an otherwise clear blue sky. Was also greeted by the amazing sight of a mass of birds wheeling around and making a racket. There must have been hundreds of them. Is it starlings that do that?
> 
> Enjoyed our walk with our friends along the coast yesterday from Fowey, where we're staying, to Gribbin Head. Two hours each way. Lots of steep climbs but managed them all comfortably. I must be fitter than I thought. Off to Llanhydrock (National Trust) today.
> 
> Look what the DF gave me this morning, my first for three weeks:-
> 
> View attachment 15128
> 
> Whatever your plans, enjoy your Saturday everyone.
> 
> Martin


Llanhydrock is beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 4.3 so glucose chew and then 4.7 before breakfast, upped Tresiba to 18u last night after a shocker of a day yesterday
> 
> Have a lovely day and stay safe folks
> xx


Hey @Kaylz, hope your levels have carried on being ok today x


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> hope you have a better day today and that D starts to behave


Thank you. So far so good. Keep your fingers crossed the DF stays away from me for a while.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Hey @Kaylz, hope your levels have carried on being ok today x


Thanks my lovely, we'll see how things are at tea time, had a water with dinner today but have one shocker of a headache, may I ask btw when you have peanut butter do you bother weighing it? xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> may I ask btw when you have peanut butter do you bother weighing it? xx


I don't usually, i just have a heaped teaspoon. Thats usually enough to flavour my porridge. Hmmm...maybe i should to see whether it makes a difference to the carb amount. Its unusual that i don't actually as i'm a bit over the top weighing/carb counting everything when i'm cooking.x


----------



## Madeline

15g of Whole Earth PB has 1.4g carbs, that and a slice of wholemeal is my daily breakfast.


----------



## Gruers

6.8 this morning
have a nice day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I don't usually, i just have a heaped teaspoon. Thats usually enough to flavour my porridge. Hmmm...maybe i should to see whether it makes a difference to the carb amount. Its unusual that i don't actually as i'm a bit over the top weighing/carb counting everything when i'm cooking.x


 I'm just a greedy pig then, usually I go 30g although this morning (and tomorrow morning) its 35g xx


----------



## Lanny

Waking BS today was 05:20 BS 9.1 after a near hypo at 02:18 BS 4.6. Had got back to sleep after midnight Levemir & woke up drenched in sweat with my heart racing & I just knew it was hypo! Had a JB & ate some oatcakes, about 2 or 3 I think, & went back to sleep. Obviously overdid it a bit. 

I’ve been pretty tired & sleepy all day today & just dozed all day! I hope I’m not getting a wee sniffle?  I had a long sleep after midday meds & just got up now 17:20 BS 9.5. But, will eat now & correct that!

A Very Good Evening to you all & I hope you all had a Wonderful Day!

Oh dear, my sleeping pattern will be off now but, I needed the extra sleep, I suppose!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'm just a greedy pig then, usually I go 30g although this morning (and tomorrow morning) its 35g xx


You're not...i only put a teaspoon in as i could quite easily eat the whole jar off a spoon!x


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'm just a greedy pig then, usually I go 30g although this morning (and tomorrow morning) its 35g xx


I might weigh it out and see. I would think it weighs heavier than it looks and tastes x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> You're not...i only put a teaspoon in as i could quite easily eat the whole jar off a spoon!x


So could I!! haha xx


----------



## rebrascora

I don't weigh my PB either, just a heaped teaspoon. I have it with half a square of 70% min dark chocolate and count that as about 5g carbs and I have it as a treat when my levels are low enough for it not to matter or need a bolus.
I like the LIdl "Whole Nut" "Meribel" brand and it has to be crunchy although I always used to prefer smooth pre diagnosis. I get through nearly a whole jar a week which is pretty shocking!


----------



## Kaylz

I use Lidl cheap stuff, think its Mister Choc or something, cheap and cheerful being on the skint side lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

The Whole Nut one is more expensive but still a lot cheaper than other brands and lower carb if you believe the info on the label and I prefer it because it is a bit less salty than the Mister Choc. Now that I eat less in general and don't spend money on sweets and biscuits etc I feel like I can afford to pay a little more for the things that I do enjoy, but we all have to live to our means, so I entirely understand why you would go for the Mister Choc and it's pretty good still.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora £70 odd a week with board and own bills to pay and then food doesn't stretch far at all, 10.9g carbs is fine with me anyway, I don't try to aim that low these days as if I did I know I'd end up back at square 1 with my eating disorder xx


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I get through nearly a whole jar a week which is pretty shocking!


Not shocking...its understandable


----------



## Kaylz

Plus I've never even seen the one you mentioned, English and Scottish stores don't sell all the same stuff xx


----------



## freesia

I eat any brand..depends where i'm shopping. Carb wise, i try and keep under 130-150g a day but i'm not upset if i go over as its only occasionally. Its exercise that i need x


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> @Snowwy is there any word on when your church may resume? Only enquiring as The Salvation Army here was supposed to be resuming on the 6th but because of the outbreak at the chicken factory 30 miles away xx


Hi @Kaylz no the Baptist Union has not made it clear yet although I think it must be getting closer. Some churches have resumed I believe but none that I know of. If you can't sing and can't greet people or mix after coffee, many folk are sticking with on-line. So getting a bit good at Zoom apparently!


----------



## Edwin Wine

5.5 is 7 day average
30 day average 5.8 with Std Dev 0.37


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today. 
7 day average 4.8
August average 5.6
So very happy with that. 

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 at 06:45. A bit of a lie in. Have a good bank holiday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, slept for 13 hours! 2.6 on waking.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, came home late last night, had a great few days with my daughter and grandchildren though ate too much and all the wrong things, naughty me. Just realised this morning I have left my tablets and my tester down there, I have more tablets here at home which is fine but I will have to gestimate my reading.  My figures are normally in the 6s or 7s but today I think I would have an HS haha. Have a good day everyone, supposed to be a bit brighter today x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, with an upwards arrow, so at some point soon I will pass through the HS station without stopping.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A day later than everyone else but 

Was 4.5 an hour earlier though but I'm claiming the above! lol

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average - 5.4
Total Insulin - 183.5U
Bolus Total - 63.5U
Basal Total - 120U

Text my dad last night to see how he was to get no response, just had a text off his partner to say he's in ward 7 surgicl getting a barrage of tests and x-rays so I'll just have to wait on word of whats happening, apparently been there since yesterday so wouldv'e been nice to know a wee bit sooner maybe but hey ho

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Madeline

No idea, my battery has died overnight, bit inconvenient on a bank holiday. I’ve only had the thing since July!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> ate too much and all the wrong things


Too easily done.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a later than usual bank holiday 6.2
Looking bright but feels cool.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 6.3 after a restless leg sort of night! Been awake on and off since 3.30, hence the lateness of my entry! Lovely sunny morning but can feel a chill in the air. Will definitely have to iron today, have been putting it off for two days! Yesterday’s excuse was it was so beautiful we had to go for a four hour walk. Can’t think of a one today so I’ll have to suck it up. Might have a wee walk down to Aldi  later, need some peppers for the monkfish stew I have planned. Have a great Bank Holiday.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.1 this morning,  out and about today, hope yours goes well.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.3 here. Just had last lie in as back to work tomorrow. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'm just a greedy pig then, usually I go 30g although this morning (and tomorrow morning) its 35g xx


@Kaylz, i just weighed my peanut butter. It was 25g a heaped teaspoon. I thought it was less than that!!x


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.5 this bank holiday morning for me.


----------



## Lanny

09:34 BS 8.6 Ok with that! Did get a little sleep after midnight Levemir & may snooze a bit more until midday? Then, tesco shopping 13:00 to 14:00 

A Very Good Morning to you all on this Bank Holiday Monday!

The weather doesn’t look too back with a bit of sunshine peeping through my bedroom curtains!

Yep! Just had a gigantic yawn so, back for some more z’s until midday! Stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

Just noticed a cluster of prick marks on my earlobe - I guess that’s how they tested my BG during the op!

Hope your dad’s ok @Kaylz. My fav nut butter is almond, luuush, and less carb than the others.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Just noticed a cluster of prick marks on my earlobe - I guess that’s how they tested my BG during the op!


They'd have a job with me as 2 pierced holes in each lobe! lol



Bloden said:


> Hope your dad’s ok @Kaylz. My fav nut butter is almond, luuush, and less carb than the others.


Thanks, I probably won't hear anything and it will be up to me to ask again even though I was told the other day I'd be kept informed, yes I looked at almond butter but not in the budget just now, maybe when Bruce gets back to work I can get some to try as can't find it anywhere that cheap xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz hope your dad is ok and that you are kept informed. Like you I have 2 piercings in each ear lobe so not a lot of room for pin pricking!! X


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz hope your dad is ok and that you are kept informed. Like you I have 2 piercings in each ear lobe so not a lot of room for pin pricking!! X


Thanks, I pulled the bottom one in my left ear out like 2 months ago taking my jumper off and forgot all about it, realised the other day I still hadn't put it back in so took the top one out and jeez did it hurt as it had closed! Now got the original earring cleaned and put in but tender and itchy it is! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well my reading this morning was 4.2 which looks better than my previous 2 days in the 2s but isn't really as unfortunately I hypoed twice through the night at 2am and 3.30am and then dropped to low 4s at 5.30am which I also treated so consumed half a packet of Dextrose tablets last night despite reducing my Levemir by another unit. I also managed not to use any quick acting insulin yesterday at all. Funny that I still need 16 units of Levemir in the morning but will be down to just 2units tonight. 
This new regime with the horses being in and therefore needing a full muck out followed by my 4 mile yomp/jog is certainly putting a hole in my insulin needs. Would be nice to have a restful night's sleep tonight though!

@Kaylz Congrats on your HS. Hope things go well for your Dad and they get him fixed up without any problems. At least he is in the right place.

@SueEK Nice try! I like your style.


----------



## HenryBennett

As above, 5.3 just after waking. I had a couple of coffees: 1 x doppio with a slosh of double cream and 1 x cappuccino. A slice of sourdough toast with peanut butter and pot of blueberry yogurt. I then trundled off for a walk of a tad under five miles and have just measured 4.9


----------



## Lanny

@rebrascora maybe some peanut butter before bed may help until you get the overnight basal right to hold you steady while you sleep. Then, when you get the basal right, eventually, the higher BS can be corrected in the morning & you’ll know you won’t need the peanut anymore!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes, all this chat about peanut butter: I like Sun Pat smooth no added sugar; but, if you like crunchy, I don’t, asda smartprice crunchy peanut butter is great tasting too & almost as good as Sun Pat at a MUCH cheaper price! It’s very chunky though & nuts are a choking hazard to me because of my damaged swallowing reflex from my first bout of Bells Palsy back in 2001!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> asda smartprice crunchy peanut butter is great tasting too & almost as good as Sun Pat


Thats the one i'm buying atm. It is nice x


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Thanks so much for your thoughtful suggestion. I currently eat cheese before bed but clearly not enough! I even deliberately didn't have a glass of red wine last night to see if that would make a difference.  
Not sure how much of a jar of peanut butter would be needed to hold me steady at the moment. Maybe it would be more sensible to not use any Levemir tonight and see how I go, rather than take in more food to mop it up, and then correct tomorrow if need be. Not that I wouldn't enjoy eating half a jar of peanut butter before bed but it makes more sense to cut the insulin more drastically than take in so many unnecessary calories.


----------



## Lanny

Yes it is & only wished they do a smooth one: bought it online not realising it’s crunchy; but, had to REALLY focus on not choking on all those peanut pieces!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, I pulled the bottom one in my left ear out like 2 months ago taking my jumper off and forgot all about it, realised the other day I still hadn't put it back in so took the top one out and jeez did it hurt as it had closed! Now got the original earring cleaned and put in but tender and itchy it is! xx


Ouch I’ve done that a few times over the years and it feels like having your ear pierced again but doing it yourself


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia Bruce not long arrived

Bubble Boo's goodies (box of food isn't needed until next week but the pate he gets one every Saturday as a treat)


And my goodies!    (there were also almond milks, diluting juice and peanut butters but as you know the Milky Way ones were the main event! haha)


@SueEK I got my bottom ones done when I was 10 for my 11th birthday off my dad (was there the weekend before my 11th birthday), done at Claire's Accesorries and don't remember them being sore then, that will be 19 years ago now and the top were done by my mates mum (she did the required course and everything) but they were a tad on the nippy side, also she used thicker posted studs so couldn't use those earrings after I'd switched them as they were just too thick to go through! xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @freesia Bruce not long arrived
> 
> Bubble Boo's goodies (box of food isn't needed until next week but the pate he gets one every Saturday as a treat)
> View attachment 15139
> 
> And my goodies!    (there were also almond milks, diluting juice and peanut butters but as you know the Milky Way ones were the main event! haha)
> View attachment 15140
> 
> @SueEK I got my bottom ones done when I was 10 for my 11th birthday off my dad (was there the weekend before my 11th birthday), done at Claire's Accesorries and don't remember them being sore then, that will be 19 years ago now and the top were done by my mates mum (she did the required course and everything) but they were a tad on the nippy side, also she used thicker posted studs so couldn't use those earrings after I'd switched them as they were just too thick to go through! xx


Enjoy your bars, yum. 
I had my first ones done at 2 so obviously don’t remember them. Had the second ones done when my daughter had her first, she got scared and said she would have them done if I had mine done first - didn’t want a second but hey ho I did it and she then had hers - the things we do for our kids!!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> the Milky Way ones were the main event! haha)


Enjoy!! Are they has good as the caramel bars? Were they worth the wait? I hope Bruce's arm is better and your dad is ok x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Enjoy!! Are they has good as the caramel bars? Were they worth the wait? I hope Bruce's arm is better and your dad is ok x


I don't know, it was after I'd had dinner he came up so will be trying one tomorrow, Bruce is back at the fracture clinic tomorrow, will have to get the 7:30 bus to the other town to get another to the hospital even though the town he has to go to is in the opposite direction of the hospital! And he won't be back in our town until after 2pm at least so hopefully if he gets away from there and needs to start physio it can be done at the local hospital as he won't want to do this all the time, as for my dad he's staying in tonight and having a scan tomorrow, apparently they have no idea what's wrong with him but only got "her" word for that xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Enjoy your bars, yum.
> I had my first ones done at 2 so obviously don’t remember them. Had the second ones done when my daughter had her first, she got scared and said she would have them done if I had mine done first - didn’t want a second but hey ho I did it and she then had hers - the things we do for our kids!!


My mum only has 1 ear pierced. she had it done the old fashioned way at the jewellers when she was a teenager and it was sore and got infected so she's never got the other one done, I have my lip done too and tattoos but dentist needles I'm petrified of lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> will have to get the 7:30 bus to the other town to get another to the hospital even though the town he has to go to is in the opposite direction of the hospital!


And they say we should use public transport more to keep cars off the road! They don't make it easy. I hope he can gey physio locally...and that the Milky Way bars are good after such a long wait x


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 8.3 here. Just had last lie in as back to work tomorrow. Have a good day everyone.


Good luck tomorrow. Hope it’s all ok. I’ve got a few days grace still although I am going in  to finish display boards tomorrow.


----------



## Bexlee

4.8 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Hope it’s all ok. I’ve got a few days grace still although I am going in  to finish display boards tomorrow.


Thank you


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 this morning.
Went to visit a lady yesterday for coffee, she has a ministry in making ginger biscuits. She makes countless batches and then 'gives' them to those she feels drawn to. Sometimes the postman, sometimes a friend or neighbour, sometimes a delivery driver and sometimes just to cheer you up!
What a joy she is... 
When we arrived, we were given not one, but two bags, the other being ANZAC biscuits which she now has the recipe for! I used to work with a girl from NZ so I have had these before, yum! 
Need to watch the carbs though...

What a blessing this lady is   

May you too be blessed, Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

06:02 BS 8.9 but, not waking as I couldn’t sleep the whole night & only feel exhausted enough to, hopefully, sleep now? I’ve been awake for longer than 24 hours now as I woke yesterday morning, as posted, at 05:20, was tired & tried going back to sleep but, couldn’t drop off then, HAD to stay awake for shopping delivery & wanted to stay up to go to bed at a decent time but, it all backfired on me because I needed adrenaline to stay awake! It was duly released & I ended up being extremely “wired”!  Ohhh dear, in trying not to get my sleep too “out of whack” I’m now going to be REALLY “out of whack”!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m not completely “de-wired”, as it were, but, hopefully, soon & then, I’ll sleep round the clock! & An EXTREMELY wired duracell bunny emoji! Soon to be a smiley dropping from exhaustion with a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## HenryBennett

A pinch and a punch for the first of the month. Where’s time going.

I‘m off to my GP at 11:00 for a variety of bloods including HbA1c.

A 5.9 for me this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I’m now going to be REALLY “out of whack”


Good luck with getting that much needed sleep today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice start to the month.  

Stay safe and well everybody.
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## Carnivaldan

First time reporting....5.6 this morning. Usually between 6 & 8. Why does it vary so? (I usually wake very early - around 4am and have a cup or two of builder's tea)


----------



## eggyg

A 6.6 on this beautiful September morn. How the heck did that happen?  It’s our youngest daughter’s birthday on Friday and in the past it’s also when I would start thinking about the C word, but now we have two grandchildren who have birthdays before Christmas, October and November, and I like to get those over with first. Considering the year we’ve had it’s flown in! Have a great day everyone and for those returning to school, whether as a member of staff or indeed a pupil, good luck.
Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Carnivaldan said:


> First time reporting....5.6 this morning. Usually between 6 & 8. Why does it vary so? (I usually wake very early - around 4am and have a cup or two of builder's tea)


Welcome to the club. Your readings can vary for many different reasons, there’s a Y in the day, you’ve got a red t shirt on, it’s raining. Who knows? As you get to know us you’ll see we are all the same and scratch our heads every morning asking ourselves the same question. Of course if you’ve had a ton of carbs for your evening meal that’ll raise it, or conversely if you haven’t that can too! You’ll hear a lot about dawn phenomenon on here or DP, your body is raring to go and needs some glucose to get you started, so the liver helps by dumping some for you. AKA liver dump.  Keep checking in and you’ll soon learn lots. Oh and by the way, a House Special or HS, is what we consider a near perfect reading on waking, 5.2. They are much coveted! See you tomorrow.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.4 for me today. Not bad after loads of hypos yesterday.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Edwin Wine

5.5 this morning.

Contacting GP as I have lost 10 Kg since April.  More than 10% weight. Not noticeably changed diet or excercise levels. 

BS levels within range as expected all the time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well Bruce should be on the first bus now, 1 hour wait in the next town for the next one  dad seemed to manage to obtain his phone from  home after 10pm last night so think there's been some porkies in that story but he's still in hospital

Anyways 4.7 waking and 4.5 before breakfast

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Northerner white rabbits and 4.9 from me too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Central heating has put itself on this morning, definitely Autumnal.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, not been on for a few days as I spent a few days away in Norfolk. Anyway, it's a 7.9 for me today. Need to pick up Tigfa from the cattery soon. I miss her when she's there.


----------



## Madeline

Morning all, 6.3 for me this morning. Good old Mr Madeline tracked down some batteries at the petrol station, I’d never have thought of there. Was a nice surprise as I’d no idea he was popping up, he collected Eldest Madeline on his way too, so I have all my family together for a few precious days.


----------



## Snowwy

Carnivaldan said:


> First time reporting....5.6 this morning. Usually between 6 & 8. Why does it vary so? (I usually wake very early - around 4am and have a cup or two of builder's tea)


Welcome to the forum!
Indeed why does it vary...?
You may see references to the Diabetes Faries here or DF and they can visit at any time, for any reason and wreak havoc!
However, that aside, I find this lovely bunch of folk very encouraging and helpful as there are some here who have had this condition for some time and have a wealth of knowledge to share if asked?
No question is too silly...
When you are ready, tell us a bit about yourself, we all have different stories and each one unique. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning but more concerned about my BP it’s been high the past few days, have to find a way to reduce it
have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> A pinch and a punch for the first of the month.


A slap and a kick for being so quick!  

Morning all. 6.5 here.


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.1 today pour moi.

I gave in yesterday and turned the heating on.

Breaking myself in gently with my return to work... half day tomorrow, full day Thursday, half Friday. All in a chair is previously thought of as comfortable but now realise isn’t really up for working from home in so once I’ve been paid I’ll need to get a better chair.

Oh and a whole kilo up on weight which is disappointing but hopefully just a blip. Next Monday I’m off to the GP to have blood drawn for HbA1C and a raft of other things. Week after I’ll get those results and they’ll check weight and BP at the same time. Should be an improvement in all metrics I’d hope.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I bottled out of not using any Levemir last night but cut it down from 3.5 to just 1 unit and had a large chunk of cheese and a stem ginger shortbread biscuit (10g) to bring my levels up to mid 6s before bed.

Woke up at 5,48am with Libre showing 3.2 (Finger prick was 4.2 though) but decided to get up and start my day rather than go back to sleep. 
Will definitely not use any evening Levemir tonight but still needing 16 during the day and had to use 2 units of NR yesterday afternoon despite eating very low carb meal and being very active. 
Feeling a lot fitter already and mentally more positive and I'm pretty sure I am losing weight but not been on the scales as batteries are dead and need recharging. 
Not difficult to maintain this level of activity when the sky is blue and sun shining like today but wet, windy, muddy weather is going to be a challenge!


----------



## freesia

The DF is back with me again. On Friday my level was 8.7 when i ate my usual breakfast. I had an extra unit of Apidra to usual but level went up to 14.8. Yesterday, started the day at 8.3, had an extra unit as per Friday but this time went hypo!!. Today, slightly lower at breakfast 7.4, had 2u instead of 3u as previously, levels went to 13!! Unpredictable or what


----------



## Bexlee

5.1 this morning.

Been in to school again and finished my display boards - well guided the furloughed husband to do so!!! Top 20 scientists and inventors ????  I’ve put 19 of mine favourite up and I’m asking the kids to plead the case for number 20. Any takers on here to have a go???

Also had phone consultation with consultant. Well chauffeured HbA1c down to 50 I’m pleased with my little self.

Hope Bruce got on ok @Kaylz and your Dads doing ok.

Hope you had a good day @freesia


----------



## Madeline

Bexlee said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> 
> Been in to school again and finished my display boards - well guided the furloughed husband to do so!!! Top 20 scientists and inventors ????  I’ve put 19 of mine favourite up and I’m asking the kids to plead the case for number 20. Any takers on here to have a go???
> 
> Also had phone consultation with consultant. Well chauffeured HbA1c down to 50 I’m pleased with my little self.
> 
> Hope Bruce got on ok @Kaylz and your Dads doing ok.
> 
> Hope you had a good day @freesia


Does Mary Anning count? I collect fossils, and she’s a hero of mine. To actually be able to go fossil hunting is a bit of a dream for me.


----------



## Bexlee

Madeline said:


> Does Mary Anning count? I collect fossils, and she’s a hero of mine. To actually be able to go fossil hunting is a bit of a dream for me.


Yep! I was toying with her as that gets us into evolution. I’m looking forward to debates from the children.


----------



## Madeline

Bexlee said:


> Yep! I was toying with her as that gets us into evolution. I’m looking forward to debates from the children.


Yay! If you want to PM me your location I am more than happy to lend you some fossils to show them if you’d like.


----------



## Bexlee

My scientists / inventors of interested .....no real order each has card with a picture and what know for on....

Mendeleev - Periodic Table
Bohr - Electons in shells
Steptoe and Edwards - IVF
Marie Curie - Mobile X-Ray and radioactivity 
Alan Turing - Code breaker
Lise Meitner - Nuclear fission
Dorothy Hodgkin - structure of molecules 
Banting - Insulin 
Whittle - Jet engine
Chadwick - Neutron
Fermi - Nuclear reactor 
Tim Berners-Lee - Onternet
Alex Jefferys - Genetic fingerprint
Watson and Crick - DNA structure 
JJ Thompson - Electron
Rutherford - Atomic nucleus 
Charles Babbage - Programmable computer 
Fleming - Penicillin 
Graham-Bell - Telephone


----------



## Madeline

Or Fibonacci? That could lead nicely into patterns in nature; flowers, shells, etc.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> 
> Been in to school again and finished my display boards - well guided the furloughed husband to do so!!! Top 20 scientists and inventors ????  I’ve put 19 of mine favourite up and I’m asking the kids to plead the case for number 20. Any takers on here to have a go???
> 
> Also had phone consultation with consultant. Well chauffeured HbA1c down to 50 I’m pleased with my little self.
> 
> Hope Bruce got on ok @Kaylz and your Dads doing ok.
> 
> Hope you had a good day @freesia


How about Marie Curie or Leonardo da Vinci? Day ok thank you. Training day today and tomorrow and getting classroom sorted in betwern. Children back Thursday. When do you go back?x


----------



## Kaylz

@Bexlee he got on fine thanks but will post more about it in the morning, as for my dad I have no idea, his parner is booked to see him at 6:30 so hopefully will know  something later as like always he doesn't seem to keen to speak to me xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> How about Marie Curie or Leonardo da Vinci? Day ok thank you. Training day today and tomorrow and getting classroom sorted in betwern. Children back Thursday. When do you go back?x


Got a Marie Curie!

Staff in Thursday and Friday and children in in year groups Monday onwards. It’s secondary school and they defiantly take up more space and need hygiene lessons! Not to mention the need to tell them not to bump into each other on purpose on a normal day! I’m sure it’ll be all fine!
I about finished my room today with hubby’s help .....and got rid of loads of rubbish ! Enjoy the relative peace tomorrow.  My sister teaches primary - never could I do it !


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> @Bexlee he got on fine thanks but will post more about it in the morning, as for my dad I have no idea, his parner is booked to see him at 6:30 so hopefully will know  something later as like always he doesn't seem to keen to speak to me xx


I have a Dad like that too at times.... more often than not really. Frustrating !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 for me today.
A bit of shed painting yesterday which turned out well as the weather was lovely here.
Hoping for the same today to get a second coat before picking up grandson from nursery with the new 'rules' about collections!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.5 for me today.
> A bit of shed painting yesterday which turned out well as the weather was lovely here.
> Hoping for the same today to get a second coat before picking up grandson from nursery with the new 'rules' about collections!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Snap! 5.5 for me also!


----------



## HenryBennett

Rather dark when I woke up. And it’s raining  

5.8 this morning.


----------



## Gruers

7.1 from me today, have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Well, after waking in the night at 14.6 and correcting, i woke this morning at 10.9 and corrected. Will be sitting a good chunk of the morning so hopefully won't hypo. 
Good morning everybody. Have a good day whatever you are planning to do x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I tried one of the Milky Way cake bars and OMG they are amazing! I’ll have to eat the 5 caramel ones first though as I forgot to check when they went out of date and threw the outer wrapper in the bin and it isn’t printed on the individual cake bar wrappers like it is the Milky Way ones

Bruce got on fine at the hospital yesterday, x-ray looks good, got some exercises from the physio guy to do so that’s him done at the hospital and he’s taking the splint off today! Woohoo! lol

Anyways a crappy 3.2 for me rising to 4.9 by breakfast after 3 and a half glucose chews 

Have a nice day and stay safe my lovelies
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, and a flat line overnight instead of my usual curve. No, I don’t know what I did differently.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I don't believe it!! Two in a row  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 15153
> I don't believe it!! Two in a row


Congratulations  xx


----------



## Bloden

Everything and nothing @Robin - the answer to what you did differently. 

Morning all. 6.2 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, running late today. Another boring 6.4, think my metre has lost its fives again! One grandchild off to school today, mum sent me a photo, she’s been ready for ages and really excited to go into the juniors and see her friends. One starts tomorrow and the other on Friday, they’re both going into year 9! Blimey! I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t a wee bit worried but fingers crossed all goes well. No plans in the Eggy household today, rain forecast so indoor pursuits I suspect. Have a great day.
Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS, just showing off now!


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> My only treat since diagnosis. Not planning to have another one, at least not until we're back here this time next year.


Very commendable. It’s the one thing I’ve been unable to resist. I either walk it off or do a prick to keep an eye on BG.

Cornwall is a beautiful part of the country. My niece lived in South East London, not far from Heathrow, and her husband got so fed up with friends arriving from South Africa that they moved to Cornwall. They went to a little village near Padstow but are now in Truro. My sister has moved from London to be near her two grandchildren.

I shall have to pluck up the courage to go for a walk in the rain.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower haven't seen anything from you for a while, hope all is ok my lovely! xx


----------



## ColinUK

And it’s a 6.0 for me today


----------



## Madeline

5.5 for me also, congratulations on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me today and that was without any Levemir last night. Woohoo! 
Unfortunately I made a mistake a bit later when I jabbed 1.5 units NR at the stables because I got a reading of 7.7 with an upward sloping arrow and no breakfast on board. 1.5-2units is what I would previously have jabbed to cover DP so I kind of did it automatically, but an hour and a half later whilst working in the paddock I had to start munching jelly beans and dropped a bit low twice, so wasted that 1.5 units of NR in a pointless exercise. Will be less hasty to use NR tomorrow.
Heading out for my yomp/jog soon, before the rain arrives. Definitely feel that I have lost a bit of fat off my waist as a result of this change of routine. I hit a bit of a brick wall yesterday but feeling much better today.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Well done Dez! Fingers crossed for the elusive hat trick tomorrow. Hope you are successful this time!


----------



## HenryBennett

Had various bloods taken at my GP at lunchtime. It was postponed half an hour before yesterday’s appointment. I’ll get the HbA1c result on Friday from the GP and the other results go to my Heart Failure nurse, who I see on 14 September.


----------



## SueEK

Hi all, still no tester but thought I would check in. Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo on the second HS, you’re being greedy now!! @Kaylz good to hear Bruce is on the road to recovery, he must be pleased to get that splint off. Enjoy those choccy bars x
Am feeling rough myself, sore throat has turned into a cold, razors blade throat, runny nose, barking cough and worn out. Not good with Covid around as you get stared at every time you start a racking cough. Thankfully quiet at work which in itself is a rarity. Can’t be bothered to go to the van this week but have to go down Saturday as our friends postponed their birthday ‘do’ as hubby didn’t come down last week. 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lanny

16:14 BS 8.0 ok with that. Went to bed around 5/6am this morning, had midday meds briefly when alarm went off & woke around 14:45 still feeling a little bit sleepy so, tried going back to sleep but, hungry now & tested. So, with about 90 minutes of DP that 8 is ok?  I slept until about 16:15 yesterday so, DID get up a bit earlier today.

I’m going to stop tweaking my sleep too much as I’ve come to realise it’s an elastic band too: pull it too much in any direction; it pings back on you & whacks you pretty hard! I have enough of an elastic band problem with the diabetes & keeping BS in reasonable control!

Gosh, in reading back my post yesterday morning, when tired AND wired, I seem quite manic & euphoric! And that pretty much sums up how I felt at the time!

I remember watching a programme once some time ago where 4 groups of people’s reflexes & reaction times were tested while driving a car around a virtual obstacle course in a simulator. It was either a QED or Panorama programme on BBC 2 & the 4 groups were:- 1. Normal control group who had a normal night’s sleep & normal amount of coffee, if any, 1 or 2 cups; 2. tired group who hadn’t slept the previous night also, with normal amount of coffee, if any, 1 or 2 cups; 3. wired group who did sleep but, had loads of coffee, 8 to 10 cups plus & 4. tired & wired group who hadn’t slept the previous night & also, had loads of coffee also, 8 to 10 cups plus.

Not surprisingly the group that performed the best were the normal control group! Next were the tired group followed by the wired group & the ones that performed the worst were the tired & wired group! That surprised the experimenters as they hadn’t expected the tired group to perform so well & the absolutely APPALLINGLY DANGEROUS performance of the tired & wired group really shocked them!

So, they concluded that while driving when tired is not ideal: it’s much better than drinking loads of coffee & then drive tired AND wired; they suggested that if you have to drive long distances when tired, you should open a window or turn on the air vents to have a steady stream of cooler air in your face to keep you alert & have wee breaks than to guzzle down loads of coffee! Caffeine being a stimulant can make you feel overly confident when over stimulated & you can end up making some bad decisions when driving; add tired to that mix & you’ve got slow reactions to contend with the bad decisions as well!

That’s with coffee, caffeine, that you manually add in, or not, but, adrenaline, also a stimulant, you don’t get the choice of having it or not: when your body gets to a certain point it‘s automatically released very quickly; then, takes a long time to ebb away! AND the more exhausted you get; the more is released & it takes even longer to ebb away!

There’s no other thing for it but, to go Australian today in wishing you all a G’day Mates & I hope you’d all had a Wonderful Day!

I off to a delayed breakfast as it took me SO long to type this post!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I tried one of the Milky Way cake bars and OMG they are amazing!


I'm glad they were worth the wait lol. Good news about Bruce x


----------



## SueEK

Sorry no idea what is happening, double posting


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz good to hear Bruce is on the road to recovery, he must be pleased to get that splint off. Enjoy those choccy bars x


Thanks, he sure is, looks odd without it now though! Haha, quite dry the skin after having it on 4 weeks but he jumped in the bath this morning (first naked one in a while, you know what I mean!) and its not looking too bad! He just needs to moisturize it so I assume he'll be doing that before he goes to bed, I certainly don't miss the noise of him playing with the velcro and straps! lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.4 for me today, on a finger prick -sensor fell off yesterday after 6 days use and didn't feel inclined to put another one on straight away  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s not raining now but it’s wet and overcast.

A 5.3 for me.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this dull day. 
Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Chilly start here so heatiing is on

5.8 this morning, hope Bruce can get his hands on a Kingsmill wholemeal for me today, lots of cuddles with him yesterday 

Have a lovely and safe day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning from cloudy, rainy Staffordshire. Its an 8.1 from me after corrections yesterday and yet another overnight, all night high . Time to up Tresiba again methinks.
Have a good day everyone, whatever your plans for today x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and  5.2 for me. Totally out of the blue as lat night was erratic to say the least.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here, having deliberately omitted my evening Levemir. I still tend to dip into the red overnight, so I decided to experiment to see how long my daytime dose lasts, as I was 5.3 with a completely flat libre trace by bedtime last night. I stayed completely flat til around  2am, when I started a gentle curve upwards. So I obviously need some at night, but not a lot!
Congrats on the HS, @khskel .


----------



## eggyg

Good morning, and yet another in the sixes, 6.5. Was inexplicably high ( or maybe not) at bedtime, 9.3 five hours after being 4.1 before tea! Hmmm....small portion of pasta and white baguette slices! Used 1:20 ratio as obviously didn’t want to be 4.1 at bedtime. Didn’t work!
Glad to say it isn’t raining at the moment, yesterday was torrential from mid afternoon all the way until I went to bed. Forecast is light rain today, we’ll see. No plans, a bit of housework maybe, woo hoo! Have a great day.
Congratulations @khskel on the HS.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Chilly start here so heatiing is on
> 
> 5.8 this morning, hope Bruce can get his hands on a Kingsmill wholemeal for me today, lots of cuddles with him yesterday
> 
> Have a lovely and safe day folks
> xx


NICE x


----------



## Gruers

7.5 this morning enjoy your day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.2


Getting a bit low again Michael. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning for me. 
Off out for a stroll now as I’m working from midday through to 8pm. Not going to be too taxing as I still don’t have access to many of the systems necessary to actually do the work so I’m watching someone else do it 

Oh and weight has finally ticked into the 87kg range at long last! 87.7kg this morning and hopefully more will come off before the weigh in at the GP Monday week.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 10.1 here. Shd’ve had a bedtime correction dose after all, but I was already cosy under the covers.  

Cuddles, eh? @Kaylz. Oo-er.


----------



## Madeline

Woke up early to a 4.7 it’s absolutely hammering down here!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## HenryBennett

A clear morning here and the forecast is reasonably good. I had a 5.3 before coming to bed last night. 

This morning it’s a nice round 5.0


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 7.3. Ok with that! Oh no! My top bar above the text box is greyed out, for some reason, & I can’t post any emojis! What’ll I do without my emojis? Verbalise them all, then! Eek! Puzzled emoji!

Spent all day yesterday battling high BS as, it seems, I was hit with a double whammy of a bit of a rough feeling throat & the Autumn/Winter increase to insulin! I kept putting up my doses but, my BS kept climbing: got to 27mmol at one point; gritted my teeth & bunged in double the last dose & got it down 24.6 2 hours later! Bunged in some more & down to 18.0 another 2 hours later & more insulin & 2 hours later 11.3. Finally about 3 hours 45 minutes after last lot of NR, forgot the time a bit, I’m down to 7.3. Munch’s “Scream” emoji!

Today at midday I’m starting afresh & putting up my Levemir to 60, yesterday’s 56 wasn’t enough, & midnight to 50, 46 wasn’t enough at midnight: JB’s close to hand & I keep a close eye on things; I HATE the switchover of the seasons because of the big changes, up or down, of insulin! An unavoidably irritated frown emoji!

Anyways, a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wink emoji!

Umm! I’ll have to do some investigating to see if I can post emojis again! Puzzled emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Ah ha! Lightbulb emoji! It seems that I inadvertently pressed the cog wheel, for settings, on the right side of the top menu bar so, deactivated it & pressing it again I reactivated it!  Easily done & if you ever do that too; you’ll know how to fix it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @HenryBennett : 5.0 for me as well. 

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.1 this morning, the HS still alludes me.
Run time!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce managed to get me a wholemeal Kingsmill loaf yesterday, woop lol

5.8 this morning and looking like it might become a nice bright day

Meant to say yesterday after the crap start with the hypo on Wednesday I had a wee cheer up in the afternoonn when  I was announced as the winner of a competition for a 120ml bottle of eliquid lol

Have a nice, safe day my lovelies
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this not so fine Friday. Very dark and foreboding. Anyhoo, back to the matter in hand, still in the sixes with a 6.3. Baby daughter’s birthday today, 28!  She was always the oldest in every class but the smallest and the feistiest, just like me! We’re having pizza night at her’s tonight, I’m packing a sandwich, I don’t do pizzas. Hair cut and colour today and Mr Eggy looking after two of the troops, littlest one and only grandson. He started back at school yesterday but his year is off today, going back in in dribs and drabs. Oldest granddaughter starts back today, she’s at a different school. Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Grey and dull here, strange, the weather normally perks up the moment the kids go back to school. Maybe next week.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Hurrah no home office until the 21st

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 again this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 7.0


Snap!


----------



## Gruers

A 7 from me today but I’m in hospital. Admitted yesterday with very high BP about 190/70 and low heart rate and a tight chest. Awaiting X-ray and doctors later and hopefully allowed home. I’m not good at this 
have a good day guys


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> A 7 from me today but I’m in hospital. Admitted yesterday with very high BP about 190/70 and low heart rate and a tight chest. Awaiting X-ray and doctors later and hopefully allowed home. I’m not good at this
> have a good day guys


Hope everything goes well and you get home soon, take care xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Gruers  I do hope that you will recover soon.


----------



## ColinUK

Apologies for the brevity of my posts recently. I've got to get my head around timings for getting up and getting online and connected before starting work. 
Now that I'm starting to settle in a bit more then I will have the confidence to multitask and get on here whilst I'm working I'm sure!


----------



## Lanny

Get well soon @Gruers


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> A 7 from me today but I’m in hospital. Admitted yesterday with very high BP about 190/70 and low heart rate and a tight chest. Awaiting X-ray and doctors later and hopefully allowed home. I’m not good at this
> have a good day guys


Sorry to hear this, hope you recover quickly and all is well x


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> A 7 from me today but I’m in hospital. Admitted yesterday with very high BP about 190/70 and low heart rate and a tight chest. Awaiting X-ray and doctors later and hopefully allowed home. I’m not good at this
> have a good day guys


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Gruers Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Madeline

@Gruers take care and speedy recovery.

Straight 5 for me also, last of the shopping for uni stuff today, thank goodness for online shopping!

Silly Little Madeline has bought the wrong size bedding - because she’s immunocompromised they’ve upgraded her to a studio flat so she doesn’t have to share a kitchen, and can social distance more effectively. Lucky thing has a king size bed and her flat is brand new, and beautiful! She’s now wandering round planning on stealing half my plants to take with her.

Do you think she’d get away with a terrarium with an orchid mantis for company? They are only cleaning communal areas now, it’s no pets, but I can’t see anyone noticing a bug if nobody can go in her flat anyway.


----------



## HenryBennett

Madeline said:


> She’s now wandering round planning on stealing half my plants to take with her.


Fewer for you to water and look after


----------



## Madeline

HenryBennett said:


> Fewer for you to water and look after


But they’re my babies.


----------



## HenryBennett

Madeline said:


> But they’re my babies.


----------



## Gruers

my BP is now stable but my heart rate is low and is similar to an elite athlete which is how I’ve always seen myself. I need an angiogram next week and can’t go home until then at the earliest. My blood sugars are taken every few hours so that’s good but so bored
keep well guys


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> my BP is now stable but my heart rate is low and is similar to an elite athlete which is how I’ve always seen myself. I need an angiogram next week and can’t go home until then at the earliest. My blood sugars are taken every few hours so that’s good but so bored
> keep well guys


Glad to hear they are taking good care of you and should get to the bottom of what’s happening xx


----------



## Madeline

@Gruers dont bother with the tv if you have to pay for it, it’s a massive con; buy a week’s wifi and sign into a tv/film streaming service like Netflix, Amazon, or NowTV. Glad to see you’re being well looked after and are stable.

@HenryBennett I grew Avo from an avocado stone, he’s over 6’ now!


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> my BP is now stable but my heart rate is low and is similar to an elite athlete which is how I’ve always seen myself. I need an angiogram next week and can’t go home until then at the earliest. My blood sugars are taken every few hours so that’s good but so bored
> keep well guys


Yup, been there. We all wash our hands before pricking a finger but in hospital they never ask you to wash them. Just prick, measure, record and leave. Unless you ask they don’t even tell you the reading. Good luck with everything.


----------



## HenryBennett

Madeline said:


> I grew Avo from an avocado stone, he’s over 6’ now!


We did that as kids. How do you know the tree is a male?


----------



## HenryBennett

HenryBennett said:


> How do you know the tree is a male?


Big, strong and handsome?


----------



## Madeline

HenryBennett said:


> Big, strong and handsome?



That’s it!

TBH no idea, most of my plants have names because I’m a sad mad plant lady - allergic to cats otherwise I’d be a sad mad cat lady too.


----------



## Snowwy

Gruers said:


> my BP is now stable but my heart rate is low and is similar to an elite athlete which is how I’ve always seen myself. I need an angiogram next week and can’t go home until then at the earliest. My blood sugars are taken every few hours so that’s good but so bored
> keep well guys


Wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## HenryBennett

Result of HbA1c blood taken on Wednesday is 39. 
The comment when I phoned and asked for the result was, “The result is normal. No action required.” I had to ask for the number. I need to think about it and will ask for some input in a separate thread.


----------



## freesia

@Gruers get well soon. 

Hi everyone, very late posting today. Its been a bit of a week starting back at work. Anyway this morning was 8.4.

A question for anyone...my levels have been going high overnight around midnight to 1am then staying high all night until just before waking when they drop down to within range but at the higher end. This has been going on for 2-3 weeks. I've upped the Tresiba 11 nights ago and it seemed to settle for a couple of days but this last week, levels are high overnight again and after breakfast over the last week 4 days out of 7 i've hypoed. I know i need to tweak my insulin and need to get the basal right first. The hypos suggest my breakfast bolus needs looking at but would this be affected by the basal change? But if i don't up my basal then i'll keep having overnight highs. Can't get hold of my DSN as her answerphone is redirecting. Any ideas?


----------



## Gruers

HenryBennett said:


> Result of HbA1c blood taken on Wednesday is 39.
> The comment when I phoned and asked for the result was, “The result is normal. No action required.” I had to ask for the number. I need to think about it and will ask for some input in a separate thread.


That’s a very good result well done


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Yup, been there. We all wash our hands before pricking a finger but in hospital they never ask you to wash them. Just prick, measure, record and leave. Unless you ask they don’t even tell you the reading. Good luck with everything.


I’m sorry to hear that HenryBennett. It’s not the experience I had last week.  The nurse wiped my finger first and always showed me the result. And overnight, they kept apologising for waking me up every hour to check. Mind you, my finger tips were purple from all the testing!
Hope you’re back home and on the mend asap @Gruers.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia yes adjust your bolus as required with your basal adjustments so reduce it by half a unit first if you can and see how that goes xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia yes adjust your bolus as required with your basal adjustments so reduce it by half a unit first if you can and see how that goes xx


Thanks @Kaylz. I'm upping my basal tonight so hopefully over the next few nights that will settle and i can look at basal tomorrow. Hypos have been a pain this week as i've had to come out of class to treat. 
Have you heard any more about your dad?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Thanks @Kaylz. I'm upping my basal tonight so hopefully over the next few nights that will settle and i can look at basal tomorrow. Hypos have been a pain this week as i've had to come out of class to treat.
> Have you heard any more about your dad?x


It might also be that your a bit more active after your breakfast with being back at school? (I'm not saying you were a lazy sod while you were off by the way!) Yes I had a text earlier, latest is he might be having an op tomorrow to remove his gallbladder xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'm not saying you were a lazy sod while you were off by the way


Hahahaha.. i was!!! 
I had my gallbladdee out a few years ago and was home the day after the op so fingers crossed he won't be in for too much longer x


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421, have you had your appointment yet? How are you doing now?


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Hahahaha.. i was!!!
> I had my gallbladdee out a few years ago and was home the day after the op so fingers crossed he won't be in for too much longer x


I'm not bothered to be honest, I give up with him, he didn't speak to me for 3 years when I was a teenager because I developed a fear of planes and wouldn't go on holiday with, he then stopped speaking to me when I was about 20 and only got in touch when his dad died (who he hadn't spoken much to either) and that's not counting the amount of times he let me down as a child because he couldn't leave his partner on her own cause oh my goodness, she had a headache    haven't seen him since mid February xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'm not bothered to be honest, I give up with him, he didn't speak to me for 3 years when I was a teenager because I developed a fear of planes and wouldn't go on holiday with, he then stopped speaking to me when I was about 20 and only got in touch when his dad died (who he hadn't spoken much to either) and that's not counting the amount of times he let me down as a child because he couldn't leave his partner on her own cause oh my goodness, she had a headache    haven't seen him since mid February xx


At least you have your cuddles with Bruce x


----------



## Bexlee

5.2 Thursday AND today !

@Gruers hope you’re feeling better

@freesia could levels be effected by been back to school and subconscious “worry” or stress? 

Well I’m back at work oh my word it’s busy. So much to figure out, one way system, Across play grounds and through buildings, staggered breaks and lunches same for kids each day not different each day for teachers depending on the year group you have, worksheets on desk or in a box not handed to them can’t pass to each other. Clean desks between lessons....... It’ll all be fine when they’re actually back on my day if I say it enough I’ll believe it


----------



## Bexlee




----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> could levels be effected by been back to school and subconscious “worry” or stress?


Possibly, though also the increase in activity and the remembering to have to sanitise desks, door plates/handles/equipment constantly make have something to do with it. Have you been talking to my OH by any chance as that is what he said lol? Its just getting back into routine i think and getting used to a full class again rather than the few we had back in June. Sounds like you have even more to remember...all schools seem to interpret things differently though. I suppose it depends on the LA or academy trust. 
Congrats on the HS. x


----------



## HenryBennett

4.9 for me this morning - as it was when I went to bed last night.


----------



## SB2015

Morning all, for once I am up early.  4.7 this morning and gently dropping. 

Very pleased after seeing a full mountain range for the past few days on my Libre. 
As usual no obvious explanation for big oddities although I know that the yo-yoing  is down to over corrections.  Running on 130% seems to have settled things.

Off for a walk today with friends and a pub lunch!!!  This will be our first.
Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Possibly, though also the increase in activity and the remembering to have to sanitise desks, door plates/handles/equipment constantly make have something to do with it. Have you been talking to my OH by any chance as that is what he said lol? Its just getting back into routine i think and getting used to a full class again rather than the few we had back in June. Sounds like you have even more to remember...all schools seem to interpret things differently though. I suppose it depends on the LA or academy trust.
> Congrats on the HS. x


My levels used to take a good week to settle at the start of any term, so with the added stress of dealing with C it may well take a little more time.  
I hope that the term goes smoothly .


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> 5.2 Thursday AND today !
> 
> @Gruers hope you’re feeling better
> 
> @freesia could levels be effected by been back to school and subconscious “worry” or stress?
> 
> Well I’m back at work oh my word it’s busy. So much to figure out, one way system, Across play grounds and through buildings, staggered breaks and lunches same for kids each day not different each day for teachers depending on the year group you have, worksheets on desk or in a box not handed to them can’t pass to each other. Clean desks between lessons....... It’ll all be fine when they’re actually back on my day if I say it enough I’ll believe it


HS with all that going on.  Well done.
I hope you have a good term.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

It's a 5.3 for me this morning, away to pop the heating on as I'm putting breakfast on

Stay safe guys
xx


----------



## SB2015

Anitram said:


> Slow cooked lamb shank for me. Delicious. Declined the garlic mashed potato, though.


That is will power.  Lamb shank without the mash.  I hope you had a spoon for the gravy.
We are having our first pub lunch today.  Decisions. Mmmmm


----------



## SB2015

@Gruers, I hope that things are settling, and a bit of people watching can keep you entertained.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  and doesn't a week go past so fast well my reading for the weekly read is 5.0,  hope you all had a good week and I hope you all have a good week-end see you next Saturday


----------



## Gruers

6.9 this morning which I’m happy with. I had a chest X-ray last night and staying in until I have an angiogram hopefully on Monday, I learned last night that my sister in law passed away sad days.
have a nice day everyone I’ll be here if you need me!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.5


----------



## Michael12421

freesia said:


> @Michael12421, have you had your appointment yet? How are you doing now?


Yes, not until October 2nd. Bit disappointed.


----------



## Kaylz

@Gruers sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.5


Hope you've managed to get some fast acting carbs in and are on the road to recovery xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me somehow.

Pen misfired so had no idea how much insulin I took for my evening meal. A 14. 8 told me not enough. Cautious correction and back on track. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Today I have the joy of assembling the last item of flat pack furniture at daughter's. It’s been hanging over since last year. We ran out of time before Christmas, then I cracked some ribs, then it was lockdown and I wasn’t allowed in her house. We've finally got round to it!


----------



## Madeline

Morning, 6.4 for me. Lovely day here too, got telephone appointment with ENT for the tracheomalacia this morning, then I plan to repot the triffid formerly known as a monstera, it’s so big I’ve had to buy a white plastic dustbin cos pots that size are stupid money, so I need to cut it down to size (the bin obviously) and drill drainage holes. Dropped the drill bit on the floor in the dining room yesterday and it’s just vanished, so going to have to ask Small Madeline to find it for me with her super vision. Eyes like a hawk that one.

Pottering in the garden if it stays fine, if not I’ll stick a film on in the kitchen and sit and paint.


----------



## Madeline

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.8 here. Today I have the joy of assembling the last item of flat pack furniture at daughter's. It’s been hanging over since last year. We ran out of time before Christmas, then I cracked some ribs, then it was lockdown and I wasn’t allowed in her house. We've finally got round to it!


Oooh I love a bit of flatpack!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Yes, not until October 2nd. Bit disappointed.


How’s your eyesight? I hope you’re managing ok.

Morning all.  4.4 here. Ah, that’s better...been firefighting high BGs for a few days, eek!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woopie doo!  Another 5.2 

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> My wife also wants us to go and look at tiles now that we've decided to get our bathroom done. The football sounds more exciting to be honest.


True story.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Its bright and sunny here in Staffordshire but cool. I've woke to an 8.4 today and am looking forward to this morning. Going for a facial and back/shoulder massage which was bought for me in December but which i've been unable to use so far. Will take snacks just in case i go low as i know massage can sometimes do that (though it didn't last time).

-sb2015 enjoy your pub lunch

@Michael12421, fingers crossed October will come round quickly and you will be sorted out. In the meantime, take care

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> We are having our first pub lunch today. Decisions. Mmmmm


Mmm. Enjoy!


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Woopie doo!  Another 5.2
> View attachment 15163
> Stay safe and well.
> Dez


Think your turning into a bit of a show off persinally lol, congratulations again xx


----------



## ColinUK

Madeline said:


> That’s it!
> 
> TBH no idea, most of my plants have names because I’m a sad mad plant lady - allergic to cats otherwise I’d be a sad mad cat lady too.


Useless avocado fact

They’re not trees but “plants” as they don’t have the trunk structure needed to be a tree

All avocado flowers are both female and male - the flowers open twice in a two day cycle. First time they open they’re female and the second time they’re male. All flowers on a single plant will be synchronised so that they’re all female one day and all male the next.

Oh and the name actually means testicles


----------



## freesia

Gruers said:


> 6.9 this morning which I’m happy with. I had a chest X-ray last night and staying in until I have an angiogram hopefully on Monday, I learned last night that my sister in law passed away sad days.
> have a nice day everyone I’ll be here if you need me!


Sorry to heat that. Take care of yourself x


----------



## ColinUK

5.4 today so that gives me a 5.5 average for the 7 days 

Off to do more Art today. This time it’s the Wallace Collection and yes I will go to the shops later because I’m in need of something from M&S and I might pop into Selfridges and see if anything takes my fancy there too.

Other than that, not much to report. Other than I’ve reduced my metformin to maybe one tablet once every other day so I’m curious to know what the HbA1C will show.

@Gruers I thought of myself as an elite athlete once too. Darts and poker count as athletics don’t they?!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Darts


I come here in the hope not to see things like this! lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I come here in the hope not to see things like this! lol xx


You should have seen me play in my youth. I was a total natural. I could stand inches from the board or yards away and still be guaranteed to totally miss! 
The local pub put a scoring grid on the ceiling just for me because I used to hit it so frequently!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> You should have seen me play in my youth. I was a total natural. I could stand inches from the board or yards away and still be guaranteed to totally miss!
> The local pub put a scoring grid on the ceiling just for me because I used to hit it so frequently!


I'm not a bad player (or should I say wasn't) but Bruce is excellent and plays for the county team etc although he isn't as interested at the moment in playing since lockdown, then breaking his wrist (thankfully not his throwing hand so he can still play) xx


----------



## eggyg

Good Saturday everyone. I’m well late, as the youngsters say! But it was worth it, my metre has recovered its fives, a super, smashing 5.4! Chuffed with that, as the old folks say! A dry but cooler and breezy day. Spot of ironing perhaps today, and a wander down to Aldi, the world is my lobster, as Hilda Ogden used to say! Have a good ‘un whatever exciting things you’re up to. 
@Gruers hope everything turns out ok for you and sorry about your sister-in-law.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I'm not a bad player (or should I say wasn't) but Bruce is excellent and plays for the county team etc although he isn't as interested at the moment in playing since lockdown, then breaking his wrist (thankfully not his throwing hand so he can still play) xx


I was utterly useless at pretty much all sport. Didn’t stop me throwing myself into some of them rather enthusiastically though. 
I recall one school report which said “Colin tries hard but couldn’t catch a cricket ball if it was tied to his hands”. I was a decent skier though and won some small scale GS and downhill races. But other than that I’m universally useless at sports. Broke my ankle playing chess once!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I was utterly useless at pretty much all sport. Didn’t stop me throwing myself into some of them rather enthusiastically though.
> I recall one school report which said “Colin tries hard but couldn’t catch a cricket ball if it was tied to his hands”. I was a decent skier though and won some small scale GS and downhill races. But other than that I’m universally useless at sports. Broke my ankle playing chess once!


Now we're talking, cricket and chess were 2 of my games, played chess competitions for the school and got my gold medal for cricket but thats as far as girls could progress when I was playing, these days they can play after that in the mens team, skiing I have never attempted xx


----------



## Madeline

ColinUK said:


> Useless avocado fact
> 
> They’re not trees but “plants” as they don’t have the trunk structure needed to be a tree
> 
> All avocado flowers are both female and male - the flowers open twice in a two day cycle. First time they open they’re female and the second time they’re male. All flowers on a single plant will be synchronised so that they’re all female one day and all male the next.
> 
> Oh and the name actually means testicles


Avo says “How ruuuuude!”


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 8.6 when I got up this morning. Its gonna be a busy weekend at work as its stock take tomorrow. I don't normally work sundays but am doing extra hours tomorrow evening to help out.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Useless avocado fact
> 
> They’re not trees but “plants” as they don’t have the trunk structure needed to be a tree
> 
> All avocado flowers are both female and male - the flowers open twice in a two day cycle. First time they open they’re female and the second time they’re male. All flowers on a single plant will be synchronised so that they’re all female one day and all male the next.
> 
> Oh and the name actually means testicles


Fascinating facts.

One a day now please.


----------



## SueEK

Got my meter back today, first reading all week a disappointing 7.6. Did have a naughty little fudge last night so guess I’ll blame that. Lovely day here and having our ‘get together’ with our friends later for his 60th. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, was at 8.6 when I got up this morning. Its gonna be a busy weekend at work as its stock take tomorrow. I don't normally work sundays but am doing extra hours tomorrow evening to help out.


Yay! Counting stock. So exciting - not.

I once did a stock check on New Year’s Day in Bristol at a frozen food depot. Counting stock in minus 30°C!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> I was utterly useless at pretty much all sport. Didn’t stop me throwing myself into some of them rather enthusiastically though.
> I recall one school report which said “Colin tries hard but couldn’t catch a cricket ball if it was tied to his hands”. I was a decent skier though and won some small scale GS and downhill races. But other than that I’m universally useless at sports. Broke my ankle playing chess once!


 
When I first started work I’d play snooker a few times a week with a group of pals. My father suggested we go to the snooker hall one evening. He’d not played for many many years, so I thought, “I’ll show him how to play.” He thumped me!!


----------



## Lanny

Sorry to hear of your loss @Gruers 

Hey! You got your Hat Trick of HS Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo

You found the 5’s on your meter again @eggyg 

11:34 BS 6.8  Getting there with the insulin doses: midnight is almost there or there abouts but, midday is still way off; yesterday after lunchtime meds still battling high BS with corrections with the highest at 17mmol going down steadily with NR. So, today at midday it’ll be 70 Levemir & midnight I will try 55 or 60, testing wise but, I think more likely 55? Once I get the basal right, no rises in BS between meals, I can start working on my Novorapid doses which are slightly easier to tweak.

After that, I can go to sleep that bit earlier: it’s been taking me so long to get the high BS down with repeated corrections after midday; speeded things up a bit yesterday by bunging in another 10 units of Levemir a few hours later when it was clear 60 wasn’t enough & got it down to 11.8 90 minutes after eating & 6.1 4 hours after & went to bed after midnight Levemir of 50 units.

Yes, I think 70 at midday from the off will be about right & maybe even stick with 50 at midnight? See how that goes?

Already had my meds & will bung in Levemir after my post, just gone 12:10 so, it’ll have to be Australian again:-

G’day, Mates & have a Wonderful Day!

JB’s, as always, in easy reach: increasing insulin doses in “huge jumps”, as my GP practice nurse very anxiously puts it, cannot be done with confidence without that; I wouldn’t done it on my own a few years ago & the BS would have stayed much higher for longer!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Oh and the name actually means testicles


One hell of a pair!


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear about your SIL @Gruers.


----------



## PeteM2020

6.1 this morning. Had some 3 point somethings over past few weeks!


----------



## Kaylz

PeteM2020 said:


> 6.1 this morning. Had some 3 point somethings over past few weeks!


We've all been there, doesn't matter how long you've been diagnosed, it still happens to keep us on our toes lol xx


----------



## Snowwy

Late on parade today with a 6.0
Not bad after last nights chinese.
@Gruers sorry for the loss of your sister , I have two and they are special.
Also my resting heart rate is 50, I am not an elete athlete but I do run.
Blessings to all Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

Snowwy said:


> Late on parade today with a 6.0
> Not bad after last nights chinese.
> @Gruers sorry for the loss of your sister , I have two and they are special.
> Also my resting heart rate is 50, I am not an elete athlete but I do run.
> Blessings to all Snowwy


My HR is now 50 it was 38 when I came in I play golf but don’t run any more but cycle a bit, I’m an elite nothing


----------



## Bexlee

So the toilet trip at 6.54 was 8.8 but i wasn’t really awake and went back to sleep and woke at 9.29 on a 5.2 ..... can a claim it for a 3rd day in a row??!!!!! No? I didn’t think so!!!

Hope all had a good day.


----------



## Lanny

My waking BS was last night at 20:38 BS 9.1. High because I hadn’t started increasing NR doses yet yesterday & my last meal’s bolus was obviously way too little: the previous late nights caught up with me, while adjusting LR doses, & I slept after 13:31 last time I tested 90 minutes after eating BS 14.7 I bunged in a correction dose of 4 units NR before going to sleep!  I knew it wouldn’t be enough but, didn’t want to risk going low while sleeping!

My Levemir is about there & so, I started adjusting Novorapid after getting up last night!  Started off with a conservative increase from 28 to 32 units for breakfast & worked my way up +4 units each meal, about 3.5 hours apart but, tested 90 minutes after eating as usual, that’s when I peak, & got it right with my 3rd meal with 40 units & after was BS 8.7. So, I’ll be going to bed soon & when I wake, I’m guessing around midday, alarm set, I start breakfast on 40 units of Novorapid & it won’t be far off. I kept testing for 1 hour after the 4 active hours of last NR dose to test my LR to see if my BS held steady & what BS the NR left me at: 3 hours 58 minutes after NR 02:27 BS 5.1. LR test at 03:41 BS 5.4 so, pretty steady! Now, I’ll see what I wake on later today?

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

It’ll be nice to try to sleep normally once all the Autumn/Winter insulin doses are in place: I’m almost there; may still be wee tweaks today but, hopefully, ok by tomorrow?

Then, I can update my GP’s, online prescription form, at my health centre & order more insulin: at the increase of doses across the board each box isn’t going to last me as long so, I’ll keep 2 boxes surplus instead of my usual 1 extra box each! But, if that’s what I need; that’s what I need!

Edited to check my times again & correct mistakes: I DID indeed have a VERY short day yesterday as I got up at about half eleven & asleep again by about half one or 2 o’ clock at the latest just after midday meds & some food; about 90 minutes to 2 hours! What has been your shortest day, I wonder?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## HenryBennett

The first coffee of the day always tastes the best.

A 5.0 this morning.

Have a good day everyone, whatever your weather.


----------



## Gruers

Gruers said:


> My HR is now 50 it was 38 when I came in I play golf but don’t run any more but cycle a bit, I’m an elite nothing


----------



## Gruers

7.2 this morning and still in hospital, my wife and son hope to come up today but won’t be allowed in the ward hope to meet the outside for a few minutes, have a great day everyone


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 this morning.
Sorry @Gruers that they have kept you in, hope all will become clear later.
Painting the workshop all finished, apparently shows up 'other things' ... more work I guess!
Have a blessed Sunday everyone, Snowwy


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 11.5 @ 5.05 I'm blaming all the drugs and bonjela type stuff for my gums.  

Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## ColinUK

7.4 today. I met up with a friend last night and it was rather late... I’d not eaten... he ordered chips. I indulged  

@Gruers I’m so sorry for your loss and I also wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> he ordered chips. I indulged


Who wouldn’t?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.2 for me! 

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> 7.4 today. I met up with a friend last night and it was rather late... I’d not eaten... he ordered chips. I indulged
> 
> @Gruers I’m so sorry for your loss and I also wish you a speedy recovery.


Thank you Colin


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Meant to say yesterday my mum picked me up a bar of Lidl 95% chocolate so can't wait to get that tried but will be a  while before I can get to it lol

My dad didn't get his op yesterday as apparently he was too dehydrated so possibly today

Just had Bruce on the phone, apparently he's been in his bedroom since 11:30 last night with a bat in the house, can't find it now and has no idea where it came from, he's not sure whether to leave it today as there's no sign of it or what

Anyways its a 5.9 for me

Have a nice day and stay safe folks
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 

Got to dash, guess who didn't charge their phone overnight 2% left.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks and a bad 8.2 today. That will be all the ‘nice’ things our friends brought for us to eat, lovely thought but all the bad things. Still got my cold and head rather fuzzy.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats again.
@Gruers sorry for your loss, hope you manage to see your family today, thinking of you x
@Kaylz hope Bruce finds the elusive bat, I wouldn’t fancy one of them in my bedroom x
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Mission accomplished at daughters yesterday, we built her day bed without killing each other, but we’re riding this morning, and both of us are going to be so stiff.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz hope Bruce finds the elusive bat, I wouldn’t fancy one of them in my bedroom x
> Have a good day one and all x


Oh no, it was in the living room hence why he was stuck in the bedroom, poor thing says he's poached as the heating has been on since about 10 last night with the bedroom being on the opposite side of the flat to all the other rooms so couldn't get to the kitchen to put it off, it would be in hiding now so I've said to just leave it and come up here and when he goes down the road at night just switch a lamp on to keep it as dark as possible as chances are if it was still there it would be more likely to come out and then he can phone tomorrow should  he need to, he did phone the council emergency line last night but they were no help lol xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Oh no, it was in the living room hence why he was stuck in the bedroom, poor thing says he's poached as the heating has been on since about 10 last night with the bedroom being on the opposite side of the flat to all the other rooms so couldn't get to the kitchen to put it off, it would be in hiding now so I've said to just leave it and come up here and when he goes down the road at night just switch a lamp on to keep it as dark as possible as chances are if it was still there it would be more likely to come out and then he can phone tomorrow should  he need to, he did phone the council emergency line last night but they were no help lol xx


We had a bat in the house once, they’re quite sensible, when it woke up in the evening, we opened the windows wide, and it found its own way out quite quickly.
Try here








						Advice - Bat Conservation Trust
					

This section can answer your questions and concerns about bats and give you advice on what to do if you found a bat that needs help, steps you can take ...




					www.bats.org.uk
				



You can email for specific advice, and there’s loads of general info.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> We had a bat in the house once, they’re quite sensible, when it woke up in the evening, we opened the windows wide, and it found its own way out quite quickly.
> Try here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advice - Bat Conservation Trust
> 
> 
> This section can answer your questions and concerns about bats and give you advice on what to do if you found a bat that needs help, steps you can take ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bats.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can email for specific advice, and there’s loads of general info.


That's what I said to do when he was on the phone, just leave it until tonight and do that but as always he thinks his dad knows more than any female so was going to be phoning him but there's no answer, he insists he wouldv'e noticed if it had went in the door with him last night so can't understand where its come from xx


----------



## Bloden

Years ago, in our first house, I was woken by a bat brushing past my cheek - eek! There were four of them in the bedroom!   We just had to ignore that creepy feeling you get around bats, grab them and chuck them out. One of them was crawling up the curtain...I was expecting Bela Lugosi to appear in a puff of green smoke.

Morning all. A 5.8 at 5 past 8 for me.


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> they’re quite sensible


It’s the way they frantically flap in order to fly that makes them frightening. They are scary, but some years ago when we had one in the house I found it during the day, gently took it in my hands and released it in the garden. It was very dozy and docile.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.7 for me this morning, despite having a correction before i went to bed.

@Kaylz , as @Robin says check Bat Conservation or RSPCA. Hopefully its a lone bat and theres not a nest as they are protected  x
@Bexlee have a good day tomorrow x
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys, I think he's calling the SSPCA for advice

I think his problem is he googled it and there was a guy in our county died from rabies caught from a bat in 2002, his dads on his way apparently xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> RSPCA


SSPCA up here for me lol, its behind the curtain, he might get his dad to try a tub to catch it, he was going to try it after I mentioned it but I've told him to watch what he's doing as he's got his wrist to think about, absolute nightmare I tell ya   xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> I think his problem is he googled it and there was a guy in our county died from rabies caught from a bat in 2002


That’s strange because Prof Google tells me that the last death from indigenous rabies was 1902!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had a Sunday lie in. 6.1 on the metre today. After a full English and a chill watching the birds in the garden, we’ll have a decent walk to work it off and give us an appetite for our roast dinner at 6. We don’t eat lunch on a Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Oh no, it was in the living room hence why he was stuck in the bedroom, poor thing says he's poached as the heating has been on since about 10 last night with the bedroom being on the opposite side of the flat to all the other rooms so couldn't get to the kitchen to put it off, it would be in hiding now so I've said to just leave it and come up here and when he goes down the road at night just switch a lamp on to keep it as dark as possible as chances are if it was still there it would be more likely to come out and then he can phone tomorrow should  he need to, he did phone the council emergency line last night but they were no help lol xx


Yes well that’s what I would do as well, must be there somewhere I suppose ugh!! Let’s hope it leaves the same way it got in x


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> That’s strange because Prof Google tells me that the last death from indigenous rabies was 1902!







__





						Scottish bat worker dies after contracting rabies
					

The bat conservation worker who contracted a rare form of rabies from being bitten by one of the animals died last night after spending a fortnight in intensive care.




					www.independent.co.uk
				



and I remember the case well as a nurse my mum walked dogs for was going to be dealing with him if he hadn't sadly passed away xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> I remember the case well as a nurse my mum walked dogs for was going to be dealing with him if he hadn't sadly passed away


Proof, if needed, that we can’t trust the interweb?


----------



## Kaylz

Right guys, he's found it behind the curtain, he's called the SSPCA and they are sending someone round today, hopefully wont be too long either as he can't get breakfast as he doesn't want to keep flapping doors open and shut and he's usally up here for his fry up at 12 so he'll no doubt be late for that xx


----------



## HenryBennett

My wife came across a spider recently and she told me to take it out. Turns out his name is Dave and he wants to be a web developer.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all,  8.3 for me today. Stock take in  work tonight, working 4PM till midnight. I managed to count some of the warehouse yesterday afternoon, hopefully the day staff today wont take stock from those areas!!! It was all taped off with signs on so fingers crossed.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Right guys, he's found it behind the curtain, he's called the SSPCA and they are sending someone round today, hopefully wont be too long either as he can't get breakfast as he doesn't want to keep flapping doors open and shut and he's usally up here for his fry up at 12 so he'll no doubt be late for that xx


I woke up once to 3 bats circling around the room. I flung the windows open wide to let them find their way out. I'd forgotten that the bedroom door was open and suddenly the cat came in and started flying through the air trying to catch them. I had to quickly close the windows in case *she* flew out, then chase her out and close the door. A few minutes after I re-opened the window the bats managed to find their way out.What a night!!


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Who wouldn’t?


They were crinkle cut. And came with a pot of mayonnaise.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, I think he's calling the SSPCA for advice
> 
> I think his problem is he googled it and there was a guy in our county died from rabies caught from a bat in 2002, his dads on his way apparently xx


Easy way to check if he’s got it... just suggest going swimming and see if he runs screaming!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Easy way to check if he’s got it... just suggest going swimming and see if he runs screaming!


Eggs for breakfast?


----------



## Kaylz

Well the SSPCA called him back and told him they weren't sending anyone out, to catch it in a box and put it out tonight but of course his dad said lets do it another way and they have put it out the window now xx


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I woke up once to 3 bats circling around the room. I flung the windows open wide to let them find their way out. I'd forgotten that the bedroom door was open and suddenly the cat came in and started flying through the air trying to catch them. I had to quickly close the windows in case *she* flew out, then chase her out and close the door. A few minutes after I re-opened the window the bats managed to find their way out.What a night!!


Sounds like quite a night! lol, we did say if Bubbles had still been down there rather than being here he wouldn't have had the bat long!  xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. 8.7 for me this morning, despite having a correction before i went to bed.
> 
> @Kaylz , as @Robin says check Bat Conservation or RSPCA. Hopefully its a lone bat and theres not a nest as they are protected  x
> @Bexlee have a good day tomorrow x
> Have a good day everyone


Thanks @freesia, the old nerves are settling in now. Feel like a new teacher starting the 1st job 20 odd years ago  Haven’t actually taught a lesson in front of kids since March 16th! I’m sure it’ll be fine after 5 minutes.


----------



## Bexlee

Well not 5.2 today but a 4.2.....

Enjoyed the F1  for any other enjoyers of F1 and am already looking forward to next weekends from Mugello


----------



## Lanny

05:41 BS 12.0  I started coughing yesterday so, I’m a bit under the weather but, not very ill either. Throat is just a bit dry first thing when awake & a dry cough the odd time. Insulin doses had to go up even more: midnight Levemir I put up to 56 & midday, see how it goes, maybe 76? I started yesterday on 40 units of Novorapid & kept going up until 48 units for my last meal about 90 minutes ago & BS is still a bit high. So, I‘ll start on 50 later today? I had to order more insulin anyway so, I mentioned the cough & BS ranges & the doses of insulin that I’ll try today. I also asked about flu vaccines this year & they can send me a letter or call me if there’s any word on it. I’ve been testing my ketones &, so far, there hasn’t been any. BS is not too bad between meals but, once I eat the BS can go quite high, 15.0 was the highest! I have to wait longer in between meals to get the corrections in & BS to drop close to range before I eat again.

I just bunged in +4 correction & test again before getting some sleep!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I have a feeling that this Winter will be another tough one for me in the aftermath of covid in May!

BUT, I’ll have you lot to help cheer me up when it gets tough AND to moan to, I hope not TOO often, when it gets a bit much!


----------



## HenryBennett

It was 5.4 when I went to bed last night and 5.5 this morning.

Have a good week everyone. Blue Monday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Wait for it - 15.7!
Yesterday morning I decided to inject my Toujeo into the top of my left buttock rather than the usual right.  I am right-handed because my left hand doesn't work so I had to reach across to inject.  When I removed the pen I noticed that the needle was at 90 degrees and dripping liquid.  Could not decide whether I had injected and damaged the needle upon withdrawal or not
so decided to leave things as they were.  Wrong decision.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this Monday morning.  
Off out for some exercise before it rains.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

6.2 this morning and hoping for an angiogram today. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 this morning.
Actually going 'out out' this week with an afternoon tea christmas gift from lovely daughter. The delights of the coast beckons on Thursday!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> 6.2 this morning and hoping for an angiogram today. Have a great day everyone


Hope your angiogram goes ahead and goes well. Let us know how you get on, good luck xx


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with your angiogram @Gruers


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Wait for it - 15.7!
> Yesterday morning I decided to inject my Toujeo into the top of my left buttock rather than the uusual right.  I am right-handed because my left hand desn't work so I had to reach across to inject.  When I removed the pen I noticed that the needle was at 90 degrees and dripping liquid.  Could not decide whether I had injected and damaged the needle upon withdrawal or not
> so decided to leave things as they were.  Wrong decision.


You did the right thing as it’s hard to tell when that happens & it’s happened to me before. You don’t know how much, if any, insulin went in!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Thanks @freesia, the old nerves are settling in now. Feel like a new teacher starting the 1st job 20 odd years ago  Haven’t actually taught a lesson in front of kids since March 16th! I’m sure it’ll be fine after 5 minutes.


It feels daunting at first but having been back with the children for 2 days, it feels like i've not been off! Have a good day x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 7.3 for me this morning with a downward trend. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well hopefully today is calmer than yesterday was! BG all over the place and think it was due to the early adrenaline boost having to chase and catch Bubbles!

Was scouring the net last night and while I’m not vegan they have a good few confectionary ranges that are considerably lower carb than your everyday stuff, just a shame they are so expensive, I’ll be asking for gift vouchers to try some though! lol

Text my dad yesterday and he's saying his op was cancelled for a 3rd time with no explanation as to why, they must think I was born yesterday! Definitely something fishy going on with the whole story

@Gruers fingers crossed for you, hope all goes well

Anyways its a 5.5 for me today

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average – 5.3
Total Insulin – 188U
Bolus Total – 62U
Basal Total – 126U

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. Monday already! Off for the early supermarket run, but it’s occurred to me I might run into school traffic this week.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today. That was a long night. Was in work till midnight for the stock take. All seemed to go ok.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Off to the forest for a few days R and R

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all.

A steady 6.3 for me. Sun’s out, the dog has been walked and a whole fresh week of possibilities and opportunities awaits


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.3 here. 

Anyone seen @Flower lately?


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A very nice 6.1, just like yesterday. Had a 10 mile walk yesterday so today’s will be a bit shorter, a walk to the pharmacy to pick up my cassettes for my meter. Monday is washing day but looks like I’ll be hanging it up in the house, rain forecast all day.  Other than that nothing too taxing today. Have a Happy Monday.
@Gruers good luck today, Mr Eggy is an old hand at angiograms, he finds them fascinating as they let him look at the screen!


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, 4.8 today.  Alice off to 6th form today and last day of home lessons for her sister who starts back tomorrow.  Not sure what I will do o with myself when they are back, although will hopefully be back at work some time before Christmas!  
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Bexlee said:


> Well not 5.2 today but a 4.2.....
> 
> Enjoyed the F1  for any other enjoyers of F1 and am already looking forward to next weekends from Mugello


I used to enjoy F1 back in the Senna days but I find it really dull these days. I’ll watch it happily if I stumble upon it but couldn’t tell you who’s champion right now - I’m guessing Hamilton - with any confidence.
I even went to Silverstone as a guest of Ferrari once. Helicopter up from London, full pass to all areas, no expense spared. The pits were interesting but the race itself was just loud.  
One thing which has stayed with me though is the appreciation for the engineering behind the cars and the teams, they really are quite extraordinary machines.


----------



## ColinUK

And I start this week off with a 5.5

Off to the doc to have bloods drawn for my HbA1C. It’s been a while since the last one so I’m curious to see what the new figures are. They’re doing a whole panel so I’ll have lots of interesting figures to pour over next week when I get the results.
I’ll share them on the forum as I’m bound to need help deciphering them!

No work today so I plan a day of Netflix and low carb baking (assuming I can get the erythritol as the local health food shops all seem to be out of it) and very little else.

@Gruers hope everything goes swimmingly

Have a good day folks!

Just got to the surgery and of course I’ve forgotten the lab slips!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 4.3 here.
> 
> Anyone seen @Flower lately?



Not for a couple of weeks. Hope you are OK @Flower


----------



## Gruers

I read everyday how you control your BS with insulin and I’m in awe. How you know how much to inject and the different types beats me you must all have medical degrees, I couldn’t do it
‍


----------



## Snowwy

Gruers said:


> I read everyday how you control your BS with insulin and I’m in awe. How you know how much to inject and the different types beats me you must all have medical degrees, I couldn’t do it
> ‍


Amen to that! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Michael12421

Gruers said:


> I read everyday how you control your BS with insulin and I’m in awe. How you know how much to inject and the different types beats me you must all have medical degrees, I couldn’t do it
> ‍


Oh you would if you had to, it's for me at least a continual learning curve and mistakes and mis-judgements are often made. See my post this morning for example.


----------



## SueEK

I usually love my job, the range and diversity of it and by its very nature is very interesting but I have to say I’m fed up with it at the moment. I got in today to 30 tasks, 15 two week rules, 26 pieces of dictation on one installation and 6 on the new one, 2 tapes and my running file of queries not touched. That is besides what comes in during the day. One colleague has been off since 14th May and of the 3 of us left we have had illness, annual leave and compassionate leave. There is not one other person in a staff of over 60 that can do our job and the practice managers refuse to let us train up anyone else, I just don’t get it, I actually want to scream at them. I have already had a fall out with one of the practice managers but they just don’t seem to give a damn. We have a merger coming up with two other practices and they are under the false illusion that they will be able to help, I expect they are having the same conversations their end, what a joke.
Anyway a 7.9 for me today, eating is not very good lately, in fact for ages, I just don’t know what to eat anymore.
Ok chin up and move on.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gruers

SueEK said:


> I usually love my job, the range and diversity of it and by its very nature is very interesting but I have to say I’m fed up with it at the moment. I got in today to 30 tasks, 15 two week rules, 26 pieces of dictation on one installation and 6 on the new one, 2 tapes and my running file of queries not touched. That is besides what comes in during the day. One colleague has been off since 14th May and of the 3 of us left we have had illness, annual leave and compassionate leave. There is not one other person in a staff of over 60 that can do our job and the practice managers refuse to let us train up anyone else, I just don’t get it, I actually want to scream at them. I have already had a fall out with one of the practice managers but they just don’t seem to give a damn. We have a merger coming up with two other practices and they are under the false illusion that they will be able to help, I expect they are having the same conversations their end, what a joke.
> Anyway a 7.9 for me today, eating is not very good lately, in fact for ages, I just don’t know what to eat anymore.
> Ok chin up and move on.
> Have a good day all x


Take care @SueEK your health comes first.


----------



## Lanny

A  to encourage you @SueEK

Hope you feel better after letting off a bit of steam! It’s a bit ironic that a GP practice is pushing you SO hard: there are limits to how much you can tolerate; you’d think those in the health care profession would know that!  But, it seems practice managers are MUCH more about just plain old admin!


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> Take care @SueEK your health comes first.


Thanks, very sweet of you. I don’t get stressed at work just annoyed about the situation.
Did you have your angiogram today, if so how did it go?


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> A  to encourage you @SueEK
> 
> Hope you feel better after letting off a bit of steam! It’s a bit ironic that a GP practice is pushing you SO hard: there are limits to how much you can tolerate; you’d think those in the health care profession would know that!  But, it seems practice managers are MUCH more about just plain old admin!


You’re not wrong Lanny. They don’t have a scooby what we do, no pun intended haha. It’s just so frustrating that they won’t and don’t listen to us xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> It feels daunting at first but having been back with the children for 2 days, it feels like i've not been off! Have a good day x


Had a really good day. Almost like we’d never been away. Very confused of how to get back to my room (it has 2 doors at different ends) when I went out of the “wrong” door and tried the one way system. My lower set year 11 soon put me right with a lot of giggling - I love them they’re my favourites but don’t tell them   Hand wash / keeping distance seemed a struggle for many grown ups though. Hope you’re day was good @freesia


----------



## Bexlee

ColinUK said:


> I used to enjoy F1 back in the Senna days but I find it really dull these days. I’ll watch it happily if I stumble upon it but couldn’t tell you who’s champion right now - I’m guessing Hamilton - with any confidence.
> I even went to Silverstone as a guest of Ferrari once. Helicopter up from London, full pass to all areas, no expense spared. The pits were interesting but the race itself was just loud.
> One thing which has stayed with me though is the appreciation for the engineering behind the cars and the teams, they really are quite extraordinary machines.


I was just  about to “like” Your comment until we got to guest of Ferrari....... how lucky was that?! I’ve been to silverstone a few times the noise and smell is amazing. Current champ / team are NOT my cup of tea as they make it somewhat boring generally speaking.  Take them out and it’s not bad Unfortunately I’m a German Ferrari supporter currently. Who knows next season ! I loved the Senna /Prost / Hill / Schui (til he kept winning) era then of course the Vettle Years !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## ColinUK

Bexlee said:


> I was just  about to “like” Your comment until we got to guest of Ferrari....... how lucky was that?! I’ve been to silverstone a few times the noise and smell is amazing. Current champ / team are NOT my cup of tea as they make it somewhat boring generally speaking.  Take them out and it’s not bad Unfortunately I’m a German Ferrari supporter currently. Who knows next season ! I loved the Senna /Prost / Hill / Schui (til he kept winning) era then of course the Vettle Years !


Schui has my undying respect for his skill on the track and what happened on the ski slope.

You’ll hate me more when I tell you I just remembered I also went as a guest of the BRDC one time. Ferrari, BRDC, Maclaren and Williams were all clients of mine at one point or another hence the invites to various things.
One absolute joy was being able to drive a 250 Topolino from the office in London all the way to Maranello and a 400 Superamerica from there up to Geneva!


----------



## ColinUK

No BG reading for me today. I’m waiting for new test strips to arrive.


----------



## SueEK

Changed the batteries on my tester yesterday and a pleasant 6.6 today. Off for another fun filled day soon.
I was more of a Brands Hatch girl, I remember watching Barry Sheene, he was brill.
@Bexlee so glad to hear your first day went well x
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> One absolute joy was being able to drive a 250 Topolino from the office in London all the way to Maranello and a 400 Superamerica from there up to Geneva!


An amazing experience!


----------



## HenryBennett

Colin in a Topolino?


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Waking was 03:41 BS 5.7  And 93 minutes after breakfast reading 05:53 BS 7.8.

Finally got insulin doses right yesterday & BS in range at Levemir 56 & 76 units midnight/midday & Novorapid at 50, 40 & 40 units. After breakfast BS was ok at 90 minutes at 08:06 BS 6.0 but, by lunch 5 hours & 4 minutes, I remembered looking at the Timesulin cap, after breakfast 10:40 BS 4.4 so took the precaution of a JB while I cooked, lowered the dose & injected just after eatting. 90 minutes after 13:40 BS 7.6. Went down to before dinner 15:51 BS 5.8 & after 17:49 BS 6.1. Then, went to bed. I didn’t sleep after posting yesterday morning & stayed up as late as I could WITHOUT getting too exhausted & releasing adrenaline to try & get my sleeping pattern back to normal! It was a LONG day of about 22 hours!

So, from those readings & doses yesterday, I decided NR doses of 48, 44 & 40. 48 for breakfast has panned out pretty well already this morning & I’ll see how the rest goes?

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Still the odd cough now & then when awake but, no dry throat on waking this morning & feeling a lot better in body & mind now I’ve got my insulin doses sorted. Sleeping pattern is also, nearly back to normal!

Let’s see what the next few days bring as I might need to go down a bit as I get over this little sniffle?


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Colin in a Topolino?


Not that one!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well Morrisond delivery last night, out of the 30 items ordered I received 30 items  ran out of pretty much everything at the same time so spent a small fortune, well for me it is anyway

3.9 on waking so 2 glucose chews and a 5.5 before breakfast

Have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.6 for me this morning, can't seem to shift lower atm.
@Bexlee glad your first day was ok. I agree that it feels like we've not been off. I came home last night absolutely exhausted!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.1 here.


----------



## Gruers

No reading today as the nurses didn’t come around and I’ve now had breakfast. Hoping for an angiogram today, maybe it’s lost?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Have to get up early, men with hedge trimmers are imminent, need to be on coffee and tea duty all day. Cutting our very long double beech and hornbeam hedges up the drive is a gardening job too far, it’s the only one we pay someone else to do!


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> No reading today as the nurses didn’t come around and I’ve now had breakfast. Hoping for an angiogram today, maybe it’s lost?


Seems your having as much luck as my dad, think this will be his 10th day in hospital and apparently yesterday was the 4th time his op had been cancelled, good luck and I hope you get home soon, when I was in to be diagnosed Type 1 I couldn't wait to get out and I wasn't even in 24 hours! lol xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 from the forest In the depths of North Yorkshire.

Weather looking much improved from yesterday 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Anitram - another 5.2 here this morning!  
Stay safe and well everyone.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> Seems your having as much luck as my dad, think this will be his 10th day in hospital and apparently yesterday was the 4th time his op had been cancelled, good luck and I hope you get home soon, when I was in to be diagnosed Type 1 I couldn't wait to get out and I wasn't even in 24 hours! lol xx


Good luck to your dad, shocking that an op is cancelled 4 times


----------



## Gruers

Anitram said:


> As per usual on a Tuesday, woken up early (at 06:33) by the binmen chucking everyone's recycling boxes around. My wife insists on sleeping with the bedroom window open, whatever the time of year, which doesn't help. Anyway, got up and tested and it's 5.2 so they can come every morning if that's what the result is.
> 
> Disaster yesterday as Excel told me that my spreadsheet with all my readings, food diary etc  was corrupt and couldn't be opened. Fortunately I also have it all written down in a notebook (don't you just love reliable old pen & paper) so I can recreate it if I want, but have decided to just start a new one.
> 
> Whatever your plans, have a good day.
> 
> Martin


Martin you can get apps for phone or iPad where you can upload readings as and when and often foc


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Anitram 

Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo , you’ve started a HS trend now & going onto breaking @Hazel ‘s record?


----------



## eggyg

Morning, a wee bit late, another restless and sleepless night. A very normal 6.2, I like normal. Damp and dull but forecast is for it to be warm, a day in the garden, for Mr Eggy, my, now over nine month old, pelvis injury was playing up yesterday, as soon as I stepped out of the door yesterday to go to pharmacy it started, so only 2.5 miles walked. And definitely no gardening today!
Congrats @Anitram and @MeeTooTeeTwo ( again) on your HSs!
All this talk of racing cars etc has made me reminisce about our trip to the Nürburgring last year. I have zero interest in that sort of thing but we had the tour and I did find it interesting. We weren’t able to drive it as the weather was atrocious, I was secretly very pleased about that!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 today and 5k run complete in fastest time of late!
@Anitram I use the Dario app and you can record BG, BP, Carbs, weight, inside leg... just about everything!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Just hunted this down. Mr Eggy and I at the Nürburgring. He was like a giddy kipper!


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> Martin you can get apps for phone or iPad where you can upload readings as and when and often foc


Also @Anitram you can run Microsoft 365 which automatically saves your documents in the cloud rather than locally. That way of something on your machine gets corrupted you always have a back up. One Drive does the same. As does Google Drive (kind of).


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Just hunted this down. Mr Eggy and I at the Nurembergring. He was like a giddy kipper!


I’ve got photos somewhere of me at Yas Marina with a similarly broad smile! Although obviously I’m not as dashing as Mr Eggy


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I'm running 365 and everything is saved to One Drive. All my other spreadsheets are fine, so don't know what happened.
> 
> Martin


Excel (iPad version) was doing some strange things last night. Boring, I know, but I’m building a small table of specs of a number of SUVs I’m considering when it’s time to replace my current Qashqai. 
Blocks of cells just blank, or the whole spreadsheet blank - by which I mean no cells, not just no data. Close, reopen and it was ok until I’d entered a few cells, then problems. It was a pain, but I didn’t lose anything.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Excel (iPad version) was doing some strange things last night. Boring, I know, but I’m building a small table of specs of a number of SUVs I’m considering when it’s time to replace my current Qashqai.
> Blocks of cells just blank, or the whole spreadsheet blank - by which I mean no cells, not just no data. Close, reopen and it was ok until I’d entered a few cells, then problems. It was a pain, but I didn’t lose anything.


That just the universe trying to stop you buying anything other than the Tesla X


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, was at 7.9 this morning. Day off today after helping with stock take sunday night. I even managed a bit of a rare lay in.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> That just the universe trying to stop you buying anything other than the Tesla X


My money is on hydrogen cells.


----------



## Docb

If you are thinking of hydrogen fuel cells, @HenryBennett, better make that a very long term investment.  Better still, pile your money up, set fire to it and warm your hands!


----------



## HenryBennett

Docb said:


> If you are thinking of hydrogen fuel cells, @HenryBennett, better make that a very long term investment.  Better still, pile your money up, set fire to it and warm your hands!


----------



## SB2015

Very late today and missed a few too.
Good to have caught up with news.

Levels settled back to normal for me , which is good as I no longer to fiddle around with increasing basal rates. A nice 5.1 this morning after a level line overnight.   I am wondering where the DF has gone but glad she has decided to leave here.  Just don’t let her in if she knocks on your door.  She is a pest.

There are a plethora of HS around.  Well done all.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> I usually love my job, the range and diversity of it and by its very nature is very interesting but I have to say I’m fed up with it at the moment. I got in today to 30 tasks, 15 two week rules, 26 pieces of dictation on one installation and 6 on the new one, 2 tapes and my running file of queries not touched. That is besides what comes in during the day. One colleague has been off since 14th May and of the 3 of us left we have had illness, annual leave and compassionate leave. There is not one other person in a staff of over 60 that can do our job and the practice managers refuse to let us train up anyone else, I just don’t get it, I actually want to scream at them. I have already had a fall out with one of the practice managers but they just don’t seem to give a damn. We have a merger coming up with two other practices and they are under the false illusion that they will be able to help, I expect they are having the same conversations their end, what a joke.
> Anyway a 7.9 for me today, eating is not very good lately, in fact for ages, I just don’t know what to eat anymore.
> Ok chin up and move on.
> Have a good day all x


Perhaps a good scream would work.
I hope the day got better.


----------



## Bexlee

5.8 this morning.
Day 2 slightly more challenging than day 1 shall we say! only because I had break 1/2 through a lesson then we all came back and continued for less than 15 minutes because we had to  pack up and clean - the young people of today will certainly be good a cleaning !


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning,  still dark outside...  
Gearing up for Grandparent duties today...
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Yes, still dark with sunrise at 06:47 here  

5.3 for me.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.9 today which isn’t too bad since we went out to celebrate my son’s 28th birthday yesterday, still think of him as my little boy even though he is 6ft, muscular with loads of tattoos, a husband and father. Such a lovely lad (man) and such a good husband, son and dad, I’m very proud of him. Last day of work today for this week and shall be glad to have a few days off, it’s been nuts.  Anyhow hope everyone is well, take care all x


----------



## Lanny

00:31 BS 5.6  About the same as yesterday but, I reduced midnight Levemir a bit from 56 to 50 units. As feeling better, I hypoed 3 hours & 49 minutes, looked at Timesulin cap, after lunch on 44 units of Novorapid! It felt REALLY bad, heart racing & shaking SO badly I couldn’t test as I was TOO clumsy! So, shoved in 2 JB’s well chewed before swallowing then, feeling the hypo hunger while still feeling wobbly on my legs to the kitchen, I downed half a can of coke & ate again: good thing I had just finished slow cooking a beef casserole, don’t eat them much anymore because only red meat tastes decent as pork & turkey is pretty dry & bland, earlier for & I’d just put it in the fridge when it was cool enough. Only felt able to test just after eating all that 17:24 BS 10.1 & dithered about the dose. Decided to stick with 40 units because I knew I’d overdone the hypo treatment if the JB’s & coke brought me up that fast, only took me 20 minutes, & went to bed exhausted! I just couldn’t hold on to test as I should: bad hypos are exhausting!

I thought it would be high at midnight but, it WASN’T albeit I woke with a bit of a headache & was sluggish to respond to the alarm, get up, test & bung in Levemir.

Couldn’t get back to sleep so, ate 04:10 BS 7.7 & tried 44 units of Novorapid, down by 4, & after just now 05:56 BS 9.2. Which is a little high but, not too much so, I’ll stick with that & the usual 4 units less per meal the rest of the day? Also, try going down from 76 to 70 units of Levemir at midday? Isn’t diabetes fun sometimes & keeps you hopping on your toes?

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.9


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me today. 
Have a safe one.

Dez


----------



## Gruers

6.7 today and it’s Angiogram day off to the cardiac centre in basildon for it 
happy days. Have a good one everybody


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well my dad finally had his op yesterday, it went well

7.4 for me this morning 

Stay safe folks and enjoy your day
xx


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with your angiogram @Gruers


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.6 for me this morning.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up much earlier today and it’s a very nice, round 6 for me. Lovely morning so far, the remnants of a beautiful sunrise at the back of my garden. A walk into town this morning for Mr Eggy to get his wig bashed, maybe a spot of lunch, we’ll see. I’m getting a bit anxious again after the huge rise in cases, they’ve let Van Tam loose again and he is very straight talking about it, so I suspect it’s worse than they are letting on, or am I being over sensitive? Whatever, we’ll be extra careful today. I do think complacency has set in for everyone, me included I admit. Take care everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Managed a very fine barbecue before the heavens opened yesterday. 
Risked a visit to the coast yesterday and everywhere was rammed. Managed to see the seals at Ravenscar which was very nice 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Respite from the hedge trimmer today, our chap has to go and deal with some dangerous branches overhanging the road, for the Council. Noise will resume tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

@Anitram is also going for @Hazel ‘s HS record?


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I do think complacency has set in for everyone, me included I admit.


True


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

Off to visit my mum today - what with self-isolating before my op and recovery time, I haven’t seen her for a month! Taking the dogs with us, cos I know she just loves hoovering up their hair after we’ve visited.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a 8.3 for me today. Just had my next blood donation appointment cancelled due to current covid situation, wasn't due until mid November!!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anitram said:


> Anyway, as compensation the DF has given me a 5.2 this morning, same as yesterday and the third in 4 days. Blimey - what's going on? My diary tells me that's never happened before.
> 
> 
> Lanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Anitram is also going for @Hazel ‘s HS record?
> 
> 
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...


I think HSs are like the buses. You don't see one for ages then several come along in a short space of time.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 5.8  Very consistent!

Yesterday went pretty much to plan & I got my after eating readings down a bit to 8.5 & went to bed on 6.6.

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I rather cautiously decided to try eggs again: tesco shopping yesterday & got some; have rather missed cheese & herb omelettes I used to love eating! I’ll make one for breakfast & see how I digest it? Will make a 2 eggs omelette instead of the 3 eggs ones I used to eat with just a small shaving of parmigiano reggiano & dry mixed herbs!  Hopefully there won’t be any adverse reactions & I can start having it once or twice a week: can’t go too crazy or it WILL become a problem again!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 for me. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning. 
Obey the rule of six, y'all. 

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.5 for me today.
Yep as @MeeTooTeeTwo just said ' We can be a six pack, not a party seven!'
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well had to order an anniversary gift for Bruce seen as that’s in 11 days, bought a personalised glass keepsake so hopefully he’ll like that, just added both our names, I love you always and forever and the date we got together, its quite bonnie in the pics online so hopefully will be good quality, may add a wee box of chocolates to next weeks Morrison’s order for him too if the pennies allow it, only just managed to get him a present although he said he didn’t want anything anyway

So it’s a 5.2 on waking at  like 20 to 6 and a 5.3 an hour later before breakfast

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After being in target 99% yesterday for the day, i've woke to a disappointing 9.7 as a result from a very tiny hypo just before bed last night. Disappointed in the rebound high as its been all night, only just starting to come down. Oh well.

@Kaylz, hope Bruce likes his gift, and i think the nicest thing anyone can have is a hug so i'm sure you'll have loads of those as well.

Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.0


Spot on @Michael12421.  What did you do? Do it again!

Morning folks.  6.2 here.

Had a lovely day yesterday. Mum cooked us a Sunday-style lunch, then the sun came out and it was a scorcher. Hope we get a repeat today!


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.6 this morning and I’m hoping to go home today, the angiogram went well I don’t need a stent or a bypass yet but may do in a few years time, just (more) meds. So good news, have a good day everyone


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> the angiogram went well I don’t need a stent or a bypass yet


Good news!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning and it’s very fresh but sunny. I’m following Boris’ advice and bagged myself a 6!  Same as yesterday, weird!  I didn’t think the rule of six applied to our diabetes too but hey ho I’m nothing if not compliant! Big shop today, I’ve been running down my freezer, it’s not big, and I’m going to fill it up today with a visit to, firstly Aldi and then my local butchers. Then I’ll spend the afternoon, de jointing chickens and dividing packs of mince and chops. Then I’ll write a list of our meals for the next 3/4 weeks. I can’t wait. Sad or organised? Answers on a postcard please. Have a fab day.


----------



## eggyg

Good news @Gruers . Take care.


----------



## Snowwy

Good news @Gruers !


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Spot on @Michael12421.  What did you do? Do it again!
> 
> Just had a pasta dish with tuna and a little Bechamel sauce to loosen up the pasta.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, seems a popular choice this morning.


----------



## Docb

Absolutely right about the popular choice @Robin, 5.3 for me as well.


----------



## SB2015

6.2 this morning after a correction in the night.  Forgot to Bolus for some sneaky crisps last night.

Good to hear you are homeward bound @Gruers
6 seems a popular number at present!! 

Off on holiday today once we have packed.  Planning a week of walking in the SW Coast Path.
I attended the DUK Big1 last night with an input by Dr Rob Andrews in managing Sport and Exercise.  I shall be interested to see how my levels do with the ideas that I picked up. 

Not sure we will have wifi so have a good week all.


----------



## Bloden

Pasta, a slow-release carb, like beans n pulses and pizza. Looks like carb with a low glycaemic index is what you need in the evening.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.0


Nice one @Michael12421 .
Put it on repeat.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, hope Bruce likes his gift, and i think the nicest thing anyone can have is a hug so i'm sure you'll have loads of those as well.


I don't know about that, I had a very anxious day yesterday so a little bit of a set back through others unfortunately, got him on the phone just now as his boss has been on at him wanting holidays back  xx


----------



## SueEK

6.4 for me today, funny my readings have all been in the 6s since I changed the batteries!!
@Kaylz well done on the HS, hope Bruce likes his pressie.
@Michael12421 good to see better readings the last few days.
@Gruers glad all went well and you will be winging your way home today
Collected my very expensive glasses yesterday and the left lens is a little ‘fuzzy’ in one area. Will keep an eye on it, no pun intended.   Meeting up with my daughter and daughter in law today so looking forward to that.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 6.2 this morning after a correction in the night.  Forgot to Bolus for some sneaky crisps last night.
> 
> Good to hear you are homeward bound @Gruers
> 6 seems a popular number at present!!
> 
> Off on holiday today once we have packed.  Planning a week of walking in the SW Coast Path.
> I attended the DUK Big1 last night with an input by Dr Rob Andrews in managing Sport and Exercise.  I shall be interested to see how my levels do with the ideas that I picked up.
> 
> Not sure we will have wifi so have a good week all.


We’re off to North Devon next month and plan on doing some of the SW coast path. I ordered a guide book yesterday and it’s expected today, looking forward to reading it. Have you read The Salt Path? It’s a true story about a couple who lose their home and decide to pack up their belongings and do the path, the hubby also has an incurable health condition. Very inspiring, at times, other times I wanted to give them a slap! Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today.


----------



## Hazel

Hi thought I would pop in and say say hello

4.8 this morning

Have a good day all


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Sad or organised?


Organised.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Collected my very expensive glasses yesterday and the left lens is a little ‘fuzzy’ in one area.


After six visits I’m finally comfortable with my Specsavers glasses but won’t be going back next time.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Gruers glad to hear things are OK with you.


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Hi thought I would pop in and say say hello
> 
> 4.8 this morning
> 
> Have a good day all


Hi Hazel, nice to see your name pop up, hope you are keeping well x


----------



## Hazel

SueEK said:


> Hi Hazel, nice to see your name pop up, hope you are keeping well x


Yes, all is well thanks
Just thought it was annoying some people my good results, so I took a back seat, but I will pop back in from.time to.time.
Miss Mike and the cafe


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel.  No-one is annoyed - envious maybe.


----------



## Lanny

Oh no, @Hazel , I love seeing your HS, anybody’s: it’s SO nice to start of the day perfectly; wake in range & it usually bodes well for being in range the rest of the day! 

The diabetic journey isn’t always easy & smooth so, got to note & celebrate the little victories along the way!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> We’re off to North Devon next month and plan on doing some of the SW coast path. I ordered a guide book yesterday and it’s expected today, looking forward to reading it. Have you read The Salt Path? It’s a true story about a couple who lose their home and decide to pack up their belongings and do the path, the hubby also has an incurable health condition. Very inspiring, at times, other times I wanted to give them a slap! Enjoy your holiday.


The book was loaned to me by a friend, with much enthusiasm.  I found the story inspiring but I found the writing plodding, and too much about we went here then here then along here, and not enough about the people they met.  I am relieved to find someone else who does not go into total reptiles about it.

Whereabouts are you staying?  We are going to  work our way round the coast from Ifracombe, fills in a lot of gaps that we have in our map.


----------



## silentsquirrel

SB2015 said:


> I am relieved to find someone else who does not go into total reptiles about it.


  Your autocorrect scores again!    Brilliant!!


----------



## SB2015

silentsquirrel said:


> Your autocorrect scores again!    Brilliant!!


I really should check.  I think I will leave it there for other’s entertainment.  They can work out what I meant to say.


Hazel said:


> Yes, all is well thanks
> Just thought it was annoying some people my good results, so I took a back seat, but I will pop back in from.time to.time.
> Miss Mike and the cafe


nothing but celebrations to hear how well you are doing Hazel.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> The book was loaned to me by a friend, with much enthusiasm.  I found the story inspiring but I found the writing plodding, and too much about we went here then here then along here, and not enough about the people they met.  I am relieved to find someone else who does not go into total reptiles about it.
> 
> Whereabouts are you staying?  We are going to  work our way round the coast from Ifracombe, fills in a lot of gaps that we have in our map.


I’ve just replied to your PM! We’re staying in Clovelly so not a million miles from Ilfracombe I believe. We haven’t stayed in a Devon since our honeymoon 40 years ago, we stayed in Torquay that time. Travelled through it on the way to Cornwall a couple of times. We won’t be doing all the SW coast of course, we only have a week! Thought we would maybe do Westward Ho! to Clovelly and then Clovelly to Hartland Quay. All depends on the weather of course. Re the book, I really think they could have been more organised and eaten better, it was a wee bit self indulgent in places and I really wanted to give them a shake, but it did pique my interest in the path. Have a great holiday and let me know how you get on.


----------



## freesia

@Gruers , glad all went well

@SB2015  and @eggyg , i hope you both have a good holiday. Enjoy the SW coast path, its beautiful. We are doing it in chunks but as we only get there once every year or two, its going to take us ages!


----------



## Kaylz

@MeeTooTeeTwo oh Happy Birthday xx


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo and from me too (teetwo) xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thanks @SueEK , @Kaylz & @Anitram 

A happy day for me, marred only by the fact that I am now in the "at moderate risk" category regarding the big CV.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## HenryBennett

As dark as winter here, but 12° so could be worse.

Checking in with a 5.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congrats @HenryBennett on your HS!
A 5.4 for me...   even after yesterday's afternoon tea at the Grand hotel Eastbourne! It was lovely but we brought the cakes home !

Car service and MOT today, hopefully not an arm and a leg.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I'm having to do everything early today as mums putting the charity shop first so I'm not in the best of moods as it's always me that has to change my routine to suit everyone else, levels really suffering with it too  my diabetes likes routine but nobody takes that into consideration

7.4 today

Have a nice day
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.9 for me this morning. I'm very glad its Friday, its been a loooonng week. 

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Dull today. A unexpected 6.9! I had a very low carb day yesterday, not intentionally, it was just the meals I’d planned. Maybe not enough, who knows? Usually babysit on a Friday and this week was the first week with just the baby as other two at school, but I received a snotty phone call from daughter last night saying she was probably going to take the day off. Both girls and her are full of cold, three days at school and the seven year old came home with it, passsed it on to baby sister and mum! She has a dry cough just because she can’t breath and doesn’t think her colleagues or customers would be very happy if she starts coughing and spluttering all over the place and she doesn’t want to put me or her dad at risk either.  I think she should have a test but she is 99.9% it’s just the common cold as she has a very runny nose. It makes you think though, all the extra precautions they are taking at school and already there’s a tummy bug going around and some pupils are off school with that and a few off with the cold! In a small village school that’s quite significant. Of course this is making me more anxious than I already am. Ah well, at least today will be a bit more peaceful than our usual Fridays. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> As dark as winter here, but 12° so could be worse.
> 
> Checking in with a 5.2


Congratulations!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Six of us from our exercise class are having a meet up for a socially distanced work out in a garden today, as the church hall where we normally hold it hasn’t reopened yet. Despite my best intentions I haven’t been keeping up with the stomach crunches, so this could be mildly embarrassing (though I expect everyone else will be the same)


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> but that's off the back of a rough night following a severe stomach upset yesterday evening so no surprise really.


I hope you feel better soon, just a few weeks ago I had a full fortnight of an upset tummy, surprisingly my levels were quite good considering I felt bloody awful, was also off my BP meds for that fortnight as your supposed to stop them ones in episodes of that xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @HenryBennett on the HS.   
4.3 for me today.
It's too wet and windy to go walking and wandering in the woods - so it's on my exercise bike today.
Stay safe and 6 ft apart.
Dez


----------



## Gruers

6.4 this morning but BP still too high, need to work on that now but back home again.... happy days. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. Six of us from our exercise class are having a meet up for a socially distanced work out in a garden today, as the church hall where we normally hold it hasn’t reopened yet. Despite my best intentions I haven’t been keeping up with the stomach crunches, so this could be mildly embarrassing (though I expect everyone else will be the same)


Good luck, the only crunches I ever partake in need at least 3 units of NovoRapid!


----------



## SueEK

Morning, 6.7 today, off to Sainsbury’s soon. Still having problems with my glasses so if no better tomorrow will ring the opticians as you can’t just turn up. 
My colleague who has been off for 18 weeks has apparently decided to retire, let’s see how the surgery deal with that, I’m not holding my breath.
@HenryBennett congrats on the HS.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> let’s see how the surgery deal with that


2 of Bruce's workmates are leaving, well one has finished already (the one he went to visit on Wednesday) and the other finishes in November I think (the one who gave him a lift to visit lol) and one of the bosses got in touch with him at like 6am yesterday morning and they are wanting holidays back from the remaining staff so Bruce isn't too happy about that xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Car service and MOT today, hopefully not an arm and a leg.


It took me a while when we moved to NI a few years ago to get to grips with the MOT system here. There are no licensed testing stations, only a limited number of government run ones. You drive your car or motorbike through so they can check suspension, brakes, lights etc. On a motorbike you have to contend with the rolling road for brake tests.

Here‘s hoping it gets through.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Still having problems with my glasses so if no better tomorrow will ring the opticians as you can’t just turn up


Maybe it’s not just Specsavers? Then again....
I think because they can’t, or don’t want to, get too close and personal they can’t fit and adjust the frames properly. Mine were slipping down my nose in a few minutes, which means with varifocals you’re rarely in the sweet spot. With a better fit I’m ok.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.8 @ 8.11am.

I'm supposed to go Specsavers next week for D review, but think I'll put it off for a bit. I've to get Mum there too for her check up. It's all too much to think about. Have a good day all, bit nippy here.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Maybe it’s not just Specsavers? Then again....
> I think because they can’t, or don’t want to, get too close and personal they can’t fit and adjust the frames properly. Mine were slipping down my nose in a few minutes, which means with varifocals you’re rarely in the sweet spot. With a better fit I’m ok.


Yes mine are falling forwards but I had an op on the bridge of my nose so there’s always a problem. I think my eyes are adjusting but there is a mark on the frames that I think is supposed to be part of pattern but there is only the one bit and so it looks like a mark, aesthetically I’m not happy. To be fair Boots have always been extremely good since I’ve been with them so hopefully will get it sorted without a problem, fingers crossed.


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.8 @ 8.11am.
> 
> I'm supposed to go Specsavers next week for D review, but think I'll put it off for a bit. I've to get Mum there too for her check up. It's all too much to think about. Have a good day all, bit nippy here.


Do it for us!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> fingers crossed.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> 2 of Bruce's workmates are leaving, well one has finished already (the one he went to visit on Wednesday) and the other finishes in November I think (the one who gave him a lift to visit lol) and one of the bosses got in touch with him at like 6am yesterday morning and they are wanting holidays back from the remaining staff so Bruce isn't too happy about that xx


Hope he gets things sorted but they seem to have you over a barrel in all ways. I shall wait and see if they say they will advertise for someone new, if not we will definitely be having more words as my patience is running out and I know my colleagues will as well, we can’t possibly sustain the level we are working at without mistakes happening which would be a very bad thing due to the nature of the job. I’ll keep you posted x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK I think he's already given them 4 days back but he wants from the 23rd December off straight through until the 4th January, he shouldv'e been off from I think the 20th December, he's had his holidays booked since January so not best pleased, they'll need to get 2 folk in ASAP and its a qualified blaster thats left and the qualified painter thats leaving, Bruce can blast here and there but the hose is pretty heavy etc so he may not manage much with his wrist being weaker now xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK I think he's already given them 4 days back but he wants from the 23rd December off straight through until the 4th January, he shouldv'e been off from I think the 20th December, he's had his holidays booked since January so not best pleased, they'll need to get 2 folk in ASAP and its a qualified blaster thats left and the qualified painter thats leaving, Bruce can blast here and there but the hose is pretty heavy etc so he may not manage much with his wrist being weaker now xx


That wouldn’t be good, is there an OT connected to his company that can say if he’s fit enough to do those things? He doesn’t want to make it worse or give him a permanent weakness in his wrist.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That wouldn’t be good, is there an OT connected to his company that can say if he’s fit enough to do those things? He doesn’t want to make it worse or give him a permanent weakness in his wrist.


I don't know, they have a health and safety guy but not sure how far his duties extend, he's not due back until the 10th October I think anyway so sure they will have something sorted by then xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good morning. 5.9 for me this morning. I'm very glad its Friday, its been a loooonng week.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone x


It really has!!! It’s been a good week though. Lots of happy faces at the start that looked even happier at the prospect of 2 days off by the time the final bell went.


----------



## Bexlee

5.9 this morning 

long week. But nice to be back.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5.9 this morning
> 
> long week. But nice to be back.


A bit of normality back, albeit with lots of cleaning etc. X


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## HenryBennett

Good morning early birds. It’s only meee.

5.1 for me.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  Another week gone past so time for my reading  it's 6.2 this week so if I'm right it's still good but a little higher than what I have been getting .  Hope everyone has a good week-end.


----------



## Kirth

5.8 this morning, after chicken and fried rice last night (used the Thai mixture of red, black and brown rice from Tescos).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

4.7 today 

Have a good day folks
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.6 today and it’s Saturday, again! These weekends don’t half fly in, not that we’re doing owt exciting. A bit of washing, supposed to be dry today and a wee bit sun, I’ll believe that when I see it! Should have a walk really as haven’t been for one for two days, unless you count walking round Aldi! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning.  
Keep well everybody

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Queue drum rolllllll...it’s a House Spesh for me!  

It seems I’ve been overdoing things when I’m meant to be taking it easy after my op, so I’m grounded LOL. I’ve set myself the challenge of knitting a jumper in a week - that should keep me glued to the sofa...I’m bored already!

Glad to hear you had a good first week back @freesia and @Bexlee.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, but it was jelly baby assisted, woke twice in the night needing sustinence. That’ll be doing first exercise classs since March yesterday! Used muscles that I'd forgotten I had.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and back from the forest and intermittent Wifi. 4.4 for me.
Amazing what being away from the home office does for the insulin sensitivity.

Today's excitement is a trip to the pharmacy to collect my prescription.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.7 for me today. Not sure what’s happening today other than dropping a birthday card off to my brother.
@freesia and @Bexlee well done on your first
@Bloden congrats on the HD
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Queue drum rolllllll...it’s a House Spesh for me!
> 
> It seems I’ve been overdoing things when I’m meant to be taking it easy after my op, so I’m grounded LOL. I’ve set myself the challenge of knitting a jumper in a week - that should keep me glued to the sofa...I’m bored already!
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good first week back @freesia and @Bexlee.


Well done on HS and good luck with the jumper. I couldn’t think of anything worse than knitting a jumper, sorry, I meant I couldn’t think of anything worse than TRYING to knit a jumper! I really wouldn’t know where to start!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. Must have been tired as i slept in later this morning.
Anyway, i woke at 6am to a 6.8, went back to sleep and woke at 8.30 to a 2.6 and Libre showed i'd been hypo since just gone 6am!! Couple of JBs sorted it and i got a 5.2 at breakfast. 
Its lovely and sunny here this morning, washing already on the line and a relaxing day ahead, not much planned.
Hope you all enjoy your day folks x


----------



## Snoopyj

Hi everyone. Had a bit of a blip over the last two weeks, moral down.
But now ready to buckle down again. Had my 3 months bloods done. HbA1c was 129 now 65. Cholesterol also down to 5 from 6.2. Lost 1st 3 lbs.
Also had liver bloods done for the first time they are showing abnormal (but I think this is because of visceral fat, so hope this will come down as well).
Well done @Bloden on your HS.
8.5 for me this morning.
Best Wishes


----------



## Lanny

Very late checking in today but woke on BS 7.8 at 10:08 So so for getting up a bit later! 

No adverse effects from my omelette yesterday so, will cautiously try another tomorrow: waited to see if normal no. 2’s this morning; a bit delayed but, ok!

I’ve been pretty much engrossed in watching on BBC iPlayer one of my favourite ever TV shows that was newly added the last few days: the remake of Battlestar Galactic; never actually saw the original series as it was in the 1970’s. The remake I remember watching in 2004 & was REALLY good as it was MUCH more about people than Sci fi! Been binge watching the episodes & it hasn’t dated at all! It’s surprisingly much more about politics than anything else!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Little Miss forgetful wrote the above yesterday & assumed that I’d posted it but find it in my text box when about to post this morning! So, I left it in the box & posted it now.

That was yesterday’s entry & now for today: better make sure I press that Post reply button!

09:38 BS 7.8 a bit earlier but, still the same reading!

Still binge watching Battlestar Galactica & really enjoying it! I highly recommend it if you’ve never seen it. About humans from a colony of 12 planets who created artificial intelligence in robots called cylons who rebelled & there was a war 40 years earlier. That war ended up with an armistice & the cylons left for their own home world & space territory never to be seen or heard from. Then, 40 years later newly evolved cylon models that look & feel human launches a nuclear attack on all 12 colonies at once & nearly wipes out the entire human race. All that’s left is 50298 in spaceships that are protected by only 1 military spaceship, Battlestar Galactica, as all of the military fleet of ships were destroyed as well by a computer software virus that the colonial fleet had just upgraded. The Galactica is an old ship that had just been decommissioned, on the eve of the nuclear attacks, & about to be turned into a museum. It’s mostly out of date manual controls with doors that open & close with hatch wheels & no networked computers: a throwback from the 1st cylon war 40 years earlier & didn’t have the new software installed as it was being decommissioned anyway! All the vipers, fighter planes, are old too: ironically what saved them from the initial attack! The cylons chase the humans across space while the colonial political system, & civilisation, is tried to be upheld in the fleet of ships that the survivors are on: it’s why some say it’s the best Political Allegory that was ever in a tv show; it really shows how an American type government works as it starts to breakdown when money, jobs, class, professions, elections & the civic/military dividing line all start to lose their meaning! It’s better viewing that the likes of “The West Wing” as it’s against the backdrop of the attempted genocide of the human race!

A little distracted still but, wishing you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Bloden on the House Special. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Well done on HS and good luck with the jumper. I couldn’t think of anything worse than knitting a jumper, sorry, I meant I couldn’t think of anything worse than TRYING to knit a jumper! I really wouldn’t know where to start!


Knitting’s the only thing to keep me sitting still on the sofa. Watching TV is torture for me - so boring! -I have to be busy.


----------



## Bloden

Well done @Snoopyj - great results!


----------



## SueEK

Well done @Snoopyj , glad you are feeling brighter. Those are really good results and they will continue to come down so hang on in there. Sadly with diabetes it is always a work in progress as we all know x


----------



## Gruers

7.3 today guys, have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Knitting’s the only thing to keep me sitting still on the sofa. Watching TV is torture for me - so boring! -I have to be busy.


Poor you. I’m rubbish at doing nowt. Telly is rubbish at the best of times and at the moment it’s atrocious. The only thing that keeps me still is reading.


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings,
Late on parade with an early reading of 6.1.
Possibly pizza sub last night?
Anyhoo car pased MOT! But still £300 lighter including service and new battery etc. Will need a cam belt soon   
Still Mrs Snowwy happy as it's her Fiesta...
Just started setting out to re-lay the patio, hard work so I shall pace myself.
Just had official letter for flu jab next Saturday, complete with bar code and timed at 16:24! Better not miss it!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Well done @Snoopyj !


----------



## HenryBennett

@KerryC we’re here!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Almost top n tailed the forum...?
5.8 for me today.
A bit murky outside but forecast good.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone !

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## Lanny

03:40 BS 7.8 It may not be as low as I’d like but, it’s certainly very consistent: 3 days in a row waking on exactly the same reading! 

Well, I finished watching all the episodes of Battlestar Galactica & what a trip down memory lane it was: really enjoyed it! SOOHHH, I may be a bit less distracted now?

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s Sunday so, have an easy, lazy day too!


----------



## HenryBennett

A disappointing 5.7 this morning.

Lesson learnt I guess. I shouldn’t have had that triple chocolate muffin whilst at the outlet centre, along with three squares of chocolate later in the day. That’ll keep me on the straight and narrow.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1 for me today. 
Windy again today.   So no walk this morning. I'm off to count our toilet roll collection. (Only joking - I think we need to re-order soon)

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Very disappointing 7.7 and no idea why

Enjoy your day folks
xx


----------



## Largesse1!

6.8 this Morning and 7.4 yesterday. Can’t seem to get the morning BG down!


----------



## HenryBennett

Largesse1! said:


> 6.8 this Morning and 7.4 yesterday. Can’t seem to get the morning BG down!


The weather?


----------



## Gruers

6.7 today have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning, wild but mild is the order of the day. A shocking 7.2, the culprit, as per, rice! At least I know what happened which makes a change. No plans at the moment but that could change, yesterday we didn’t have plans and ended up going to he seaside. No paddling as the tide was the lowest I’ve ever seen it, hardly any water in sight. Very weird I must say. We felt like we could have walked over to South West Scotland.  Was rewarded by curlews, oyster catchers, a wheatear and my first bar-tailed Godwits, so I was happy. Mind you we won’t be going on a Saturday again, it was like Picadilly Circus. We must have met, oh, about 10/12 others!  We’re used to having that particular bit to ourselves. Have a smashing Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Bits and bats to do today. Vacuuming car out spot of gardening and general tidying. Might have a bash at some song ideas in amongst.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Who sent the Diabetes Fairy in my direction? Had evening meal bolus at 6pm, my usual 3 units of Levemir at bedtime (and I checked my pens this morning, I didn’t accidentally use Novorapid) when my BG was 8.2. (It had been  6.9 a couple of hours earlier, so not a contaminated finger, I don’t think).
Woke at quarter past midnight with a 2.5! How did that happen? Must be the DF. Over corrected with one too many JBs, hence this morning's 7.
If I'd got a Libre sensor on, I could look at the trace and see where it all started going wrong, but it ran out a couple of days ago, and I went back to fingerprick tests to save money for a bit.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.3 here.

Got busy with the knitting yesterday and took things nice n easy, which is certainly the way to go - feeling pretty good today. We’re going to nip into Carmarthen later to buy some books cos we’ve read everything! There’s a great shop that combines brand new and secondhand books - buy the latter and you get a discount on the former. We like discounts!


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz snap a puzzling 7.7 for me as well, I don’t know why. Ended up having my hair done yesterday but DIL couldn’t get my exact shade so am blonder than usual, not sure I’m keen on it . Glasses still falling down my nose and am sore behind my ears so must get that sorted, I will have to go back to the opticians this week.
Sunny but a bit cloudy, supposed to be getting hotter. Have a good Sunday x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK mines is possibly having been awake since 5am lol, I'm absolutely shattered! My glasses have been digging in behind my left ear on and off for a few months now so I've just wrapped a plaster around the leg

Oh folks, no calls from Batman today so he might make it up on time for his fry up this weekend haha xx


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  7.3 here.
> 
> Got busy with the knitting yesterday and took things nice n easy, which is certainly the way to go - feeling pretty good today. We’re going to nip into Carmarthen later to buy some books cos we’ve read everything! There’s a great shop that combines brand new and secondhand books - buy the latter and you get a discount on the former. We like discounts!


I wished I lived nearer, I have 100s of books I’ve read and dozens I haven’t and yet I still bought and or downloaded 10 last week!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. A very surprising 4.5 for me this morning. Libre showed it went just outside target last night for a short time, probably down to the chinese food i had (yum) but very pleased this morning to find that. 
Funny, i'm happy with 4s at weekends but panicky with 4s on a weekday as i have to drive to work risk hypos. 
Have a lovely day everyone. Its going to be a nice one x


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I wished I lived nearer, I have 100s of books I’ve read and dozens I haven’t and yet I still bought and or downloaded 10 last week!


Me too. I always have a book on the go and can't pass a bookshop without going in. My kindle makes it too easy to keep buying


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
Thank you for all your encouraging comments, they are really appreciated.
7.8 for me.
I decided to resign from my job in March as they wouldn't put me on furlough, because my OH was in the vunerable group (so glad I did because as you know both of us diagnosed with diabetes with high HbAc1 readings, me in early June and OH in July) also OH had his eye op). It has been difficult with only income OH's state pension but life so much richer in other ways.
After getting to grips with D (well as much as you can  ), now is the time for hobbies. I already like crafting, especially crafting and reading, but will be trying photography and gardening (bit of a novice, watching Gardeners World etc). So exciting times to come. Sorry for the ramble.
Best Wishes


----------



## Snoopyj

That should be especially quilting


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 9.7 @ 7.02am yesterday. 

Did anybody see the foxes on last week's Gardeners World? Amazing and funny.  Bouncing all over that lady's box hedging.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 9.7 @ 7.02am yesterday.
> 
> Did anybody see the foxes on last week's Gardeners World? Amazing and funny.  Bouncing all over that lady's box hedging.


Yes!!  Wonderful film - still on iplayer, Friday 4 Sep, Episode 25, about 5 minutes from the end.


----------



## Lanny

03:52 BS 7.7 Wow! STILL very consistent: just 1 point lower! 

Just finished watching the last episode of Strike on the BBC in time for the next Strike book being released on 15th. September: Strike series 4 Lethal White on the last 3 weeks on BBC 1; Strike 5 Troubled Blood released on 15/09/20 that I pre ordered on kindle! The BBC production this series was the best yet: told in 4 episodes instead of the very rushed 2 episodes of series 2 & 3; the plot was done at a decent, not rushed, speed & was very well done! 

In case anyone doesn’t know the Strike series of detective fiction is about an Afghanistan injured war veteran with an amputated leg written by J.K. Rowling under the pseudonym of Robert Galbraith: firstly because she wanted the first book to be judged fairly on its own merits without her name attached; then, when she was outed, to differentiate the type of fiction written under that pseudonym.

I’m very much looking forward to read the 5th. Strike book coming out tomorrow!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wrap up & stay warm on the inside as the days & nights are definitely getting cooler!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.0 for me this morning. It’s daark outside!

Blue Monday. Have the best week you can, one and all. I’ve a routine visit to my Heart Failure Nurse today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 this morning.  

Make sure everyone sticks to six.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, bang on 7 today. Realised last night that although I have a key to open the surgery I don’t have the key to open my office so absolutely no point me being in for 7, .  Looks like it’s going to be a lovely day, not that I will see much of it but nice nevertheless.
Have a good one all x


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 5.1 

I think it’s going to be hot today - my classroom is pretty much all glass so is like a greenhouse !
Have a good day. Keep to 6.....or 600 plus in my case!


----------



## Gruers

5.3 this morning and BP in reasonable range, off for a walk this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> 5.3 this morning and BP in reasonable range, off for a walk this morning


Good to hear you’re keeping well x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

Well had a 40 minute nap yesterday afternoon split into two 20 minutes as it was a light nap and Bubbles woke me making noises behind the telly lol

Anyways its a 5.1 to start the week

Last weeks stats are

Waking Average – 6.2
Total Insulin – 197U
Bolus Total – 64U
Basal Total – 133U

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 for me this morning. Phew irs going to be hot today! 
Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 8.1 here...who knows why?!! (Well, the DF knows why). 

Great new pic @Kaylz. Hahaha, sums up how a lot of people feel at the mo...aaaaaaaaagh!

Yeah, a bit too far for a book swap @eggyg but thanks for the offer.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Looks like a good day for shed and fence painting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Great new pic @Kaylz. Hahaha, sums up how a lot of people feel at the mo...aaaaaaaaagh!


Haha thanks, at least I'm a little more at ease and can be that close to him now, was nice, did a few as we haven't done any pics together since the beginning of the year! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Monday already, off for the weekly shop, need to go even earlier to avoid the post school drop off surge.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

6.3 for me. Have a good day everyone 

It’s gonna be a hot one!


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone.
8.9 for me.
Warm here. Sorry for anyone having to work or stay indoors today.
Starting my gardening journey today, starting with a walk round and seeing what we have and weeding (hope they are weeds  )
How's new job going @ColinUK 
How are you @KARNAK 
Best Wishes


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’ve had a sneaky lie in, although I have tossed and turned since 3 am, RLS again! Anyways I was rewarded with a very pleasant 5.5, exactly what I went to bed on, before I get told off, I did have a dark chocolate digestive to ward off any nastiness. Lovely morning here too. Supposed to be a good week and youngest daughter has been re furloughed, just for this week, so that was lucky for her. Might persuade her to hang out with the ‘rents and come with us on a walk one day. Have a great day and hope you have more success than me in trying to rustle up five mates to hang out with!


----------



## ColinUK

Still waiting for new test strips.... but later today I’m off to the GP for the results of my HbA1C test. 
BP has been fluctuating between normal and “optimal”. Weight this morning is 87.7kg so I’ve nudged up a little.

Hopefully the DN will be happy but even if she’s not then I still am!


----------



## helli

Morning everybody, 
I've just realised this thread is not about number of steps walked


----------



## ColinUK

Snoopyj said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 8.9 for me.
> Warm here. Sorry for anyone having to work or stay indoors today.
> Starting my gardening journey today, starting with a walk round and seeing what we have and weeding (hope they are weeds  )
> How's new job going @ColinUK
> How are you @KARNAK
> Best Wishes


It’s ok ✅ 
It’s not the most taxing job in the world and I have to watch the clock a little as I have a tendency to be a tad loquacious but other that that all is good. 
I’m aware that it’s not really giving me the social contact I was craving though.


----------



## ColinUK

helli said:


> Morning everybody,
> I've just realised this thread is not about number of steps walked


You’ll find we use it for most often for a general check in and update with news and achievements etc rather than strictly morning BG stats so I’d not worry too much


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. S'gorgeous isn't it? Lanny I like Strike too, not watched it yet, I record everything as I can't stand adverts, have to fastforward them. I only like Christmas adverts and the occasional excellent one.

10.3 @ 7.57am because I can't get a handle on being diabetic. I got well told off yesterday because the trifles were half price in Tesco £1.50 so I brought one back and bro is now borderline. He's sensible and really had a go at me. We all still shared it between us though, him me and Mum.  I have to get a grip.

I had to look up loquacious, couldn't remember what it meant. Describes me to a tee when talking online or to pets. I'm stum in real life or when talking to strange children who can see right through you and never like me anyways the little brats.  I luv all my grand nieces and nephews however and spend as much time as possible with them ... or did.


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings! 
Just realised I forgot to post 1st thing which was a surprising 6.3. I traced it to having too many grapes with the cheese n biscuits   
They were nice!
Anyhoo been to Mr Aldi first thing and then straight on with continuing the patio re-lay.
Just run out of sharp sand so consulted Mr Google.
Wickes no stock... nearest 13 miles away, Homebase no stock... But wait! in there the other day and 3 pallet loads. Sure enough, they had some.
Why do computers lie or is it the operators?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Haha thanks, at least I'm a little more at ease and can be that close to him now, was nice, did a few as we haven't done any pics together since the beginning of the year! xx


@Kaylz, its good you can feel more at ease. Nice pic x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, its good you can feel more at ease. Nice pic x


Thanks my lovely  anniversary next Monday so maybe get a few more done then xx


----------



## Lanny

00:43 BS, can you believe it, 7.8?  Midnight Levemir alarm, I checked my kindle & lo & behold the new Strike book is delivered! Bunged in 48 units Novorapid for breakfast, in the oven, & started on the book. Will read for a few hours before going back to sleep a bit later!

Oohhh, @Ditto , you made me laugh!  Needing to look up loquacious: that’s ME to a tee; how many times have I, in italics, have needed to go back mid post to stick a loquacious warning at the top & put lines of asterisks in between the waffling so, people can skip the waffle altogether?

Re waking BS: it seems that I’m just below 8mmol by Midnight & the 50 units of Levemir just holds me steady while I sleep a few more hours; can’t see if I SHOULD change that? I usually eat dinner, test 90 minutes after, usually in the mid 8’s, & go to bed! I could risk upping dinner NR a bit, reluctant to do as I’ll be sleeping with still some active insulin on board OR, I could increase LR a bit more to lower me a smidge bit more when I go back to sleep? But, it’s pulling the elastic band & it could ping back on me? My waking BS may not be as low as I’d like but, it IS very consistent!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’ll be patient & wait a bit longer before/if I start experimenting: I’m doing ok ish on the amount of insulin I’m on now!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 this morning bright and early!
Haha @Lanny we love loquacious you certainly get your money's worth here! Used to love them as a kid as bootlaces or was that liquorice...   
Another warm day forecast, 
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 this morning.  
Brexit and Corona Virus together. 

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Ooh, isn't it dark? Haven't been up this early for a week or so


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny you ought to aim for sesquipedalian loquaciousness in your postings  It may well discombobulate us readers. Use the word antidisestablishmentarianism as often as you can

Anyway, it’s unremitting rain here right now but an excellent 5.0 from me.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @HenryBennett  & the ROTFL emoji!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Went to bed on a 6.8, woke in the night at 6.1,woke at 5.45am to a 2.6!!! Whaatt?!! Went up to 6.6 then back to 5.2 at breakfast. Several hypos lately for no obvious reason so am wondering whether basal needs changing again now i'm back at work. Will try and sort that again. Sigh.....who sent the DF my way?
Anyway, going to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it if you're not working. Have a good day if you are x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, same as yesterday. 5.5, not complaining though. Another nice day promised, not sure what we’re up too apart from boiling a chicken carcass for stock. Does it get more exciting than that do you think? Probably not! Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed at 6.3 but had a visit from the DF and woke with a 9


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a Morrisons order due last night, 1 missing item and 1 substitute, seems they only had 1 pack of my caramel cake bars (not surprised as they went off offer on Sunday so people probably nabbed them while they were still £1 a packet) and the sub was German salami instead of Danish, was due from 9-10pm but got a call at 7:58pm to say they were outside the flat door (Bruce's cause I wouldn't be dealing with anything between 9-10 as I'm getting ready for bed then) so time with Bruce was cut short as he had to get off and take it, he doesn't mind but we book late because a - its cheaper and b - that's when we want it, what if it was due to working in another town and it wasn't possible for someone to get there as soon?

Anyway's was 4.0 at 5:35am so took 2 glucose chews as a precaution and was 5.5 an hour later before breakfast

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, maybe basal does need to go back up again after all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Currently reducing morning levemir and day time bolus to avoid afternoon hypos, could be the weather, could be the gardening, could be the DF. 

Got studio dates to hopefully finish our new album. Here's hoping another lockdown doesn't scupper that again.

I think a walk on the canal bank is on the cards for later on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> boiling a chicken carcass for stock


Well done making your own stock. I cook a lot but am ashamed to say I’ve never made my own stock.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> I went to bed at 6.3 but had a visit from the DF and woke with a 9


Who can tell me how that happens? I’ve not experienced that yet so am interested.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.3 when I got up so a small can of full fat Coke got me up to 5.9. That’s after three days of waking mid-teens! Mark has gone into work today so first day on my own for six months!


----------



## Lanny

@HenryBennett , it’s happened to me a few times when my BS drops too low while asleep & my liver then dumps some sugar into my bloodstream but, I can usually tell when that happens because I wake up with a hangover type headache! When insulin needs suddenly change when ill, or whatever, overnight basal like Levemir doses is the first to affect BS when you wake in the morning. That’s when libre really becomes useful so, you can see what happened overnight: not always as apparently obvious if your BS rises overnight; you need more insulin as it may be the opposite & you need less!


----------



## HenryBennett

AJLang said:


> a small can of full fat Coke


That made me think. The last time I had a ffC was last summer (2019) when my great nieces dropped by on a hot day and I made us all Coke floats. The good old days


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny, thanks. Lots to learn.


----------



## Lanny

Yep! The checks & balances of diabetes management can be very tight: why I keep saying it’s like an elastic band; pull it too much in any direction & it pings back on you!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> pull it too much in any direction & it pings back on you


A good analogy. I’m learning one has to be ever vigilant.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Well done making your own stock. I cook a lot but am ashamed to say I’ve never made my own stock.


I always buy a large chicken from the butchers and I de joint it, breasts and legs go in the freezer and the carcass and wings get made into stock, there’s usually enough chicken left on the bones to make a chicken soup or a pie  . I freeze this too if I’m not using it straight away but I’m making a chicken, ham and leek pie for tomorrow’s tea. BTW I am an insulin user and am “ allowed” pie on occasions!  The stock lasts for ages in the fridge, I take away the fat that solidifies on the top and make soup or gravy with it.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. 4.3 when I got up so a small can of full fat Coke got me up to 5.9. That’s after three days of waking mid-teens! Mark has gone into work today so first day on my own for six months!


Good luck to Mark and you of course. Hope he’s hidden your credit card!


----------



## stephknits

hellloooo all.  I dropped my libre reader on a dog walk yesterday and my phone also has completely died so am back to old school finger pricking and actually ringing people if I need to communicate with them.  Hopefully new reader and phone arriving tomorrow.  When I rang Abbott I spoke to a very lovely man in Morocco.  We chatted for quite a while as he said he could get me a new reader for free if I had the original box and could read out a number on it.  It took me quite a while to  wade through the diabetes cupboard, but I came out triumphant!  Hurrah.  Like @AJLang I am spending the first time on my own in the house since March.  Husband has been off doing site visits these last two days and both girls at school/college.  Quite a weird experience.


----------



## AJLang

eggyg said:


> Good luck to Mark and you of course. Hope he’s hidden your credit card!


Ha ha Eggyg he wouldn’t be that brave


----------



## AJLang

stephknits said:


> hellloooo all.  I dropped my libre reader on a dog walk yesterday and my phone also has completely died so am back to old school finger pricking and actually ringing people if I need to communicate with them.  Hopefully new reader and phone arriving tomorrow.  When I rang Abbott I spoke to a very lovely man in Morocco.  We chatted for quite a while as he said he could get me a new reader for free if I had the original box and could read out a number on it.  It took me quite a while to  wade through the diabetes cupboard, but I came out triumphant!  Hurrah.  Like @AJLang I am spending the first time on my own in the house since March.  Husband has been off doing site visits these last two days and both girls at school/college.  Quite a weird experience.


Steph I’m sorry that you’re finding it quite weird. I’m not noticing Mark not being here as much as I thought I would, just hoping that he doesn’t get infected when he’s at the university.


----------



## ROBERT PITT

waking at 10.5 past 2 days. Have not worked out why. I have been perfect on food and exercise.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear, talk about the ups & downs of diabetes management I just spent over 3 hours battling a bad hypo. 

I think the problem started when I bunged in my midnight Levemir into my left thigh: must have hit a blood vessel as it bled a little bit; a huge lump swelled up & stayed despite me massaging away like mad. I needed to correct twice to get my after breakfast reading down with usual 48 units of NR 90 minutes after BS 16.0 bunged in +4 correction, another 2 hours later BS 14.0, bunged in +4 correction again & another 3 hours later BS 5.5. I ate an early lunch at 10:05 & had 44 units of NR just 49 minutes later I felt hypo 11:56 BS 3.5! 2 JB’s then, hypo hunger hit BIG time & I guzzled down loads of shortbread, can’t tell you how many, & after that, some 5 or 7 mint matchmakers! I felt a bit hypo again later & looked at the Timesulin cap & it was 3 hours & 30 minutes after NR 13:37 BS 4.6. Decided not to treat as there was only 30 minutes of active insulin left & keep an eye on things. My heart did eventually calm down & I waited to test after 4 hours & no active insulin left 14:20 BS 7.7. Took my delayed meds & midday Levemir of 70 units in my right thigh. That’s when I noticed the HUGE blue, yellow, purple bruise on my left thigh, a bit bigger than a 50p coin, with the lump completely gone. I think the insulin got trapped & then released all at once as my bruise developed & the lump dissipated? That’s the first time that’s ever happened to me! I’ve had the odd lump sometimes & also, the odd bruise when I hit small blood vessels but, not both at the same time!

I hope there’s not any more problems today but, will keep an eye on things & keep testing?  Hopefully all of the midnight LR dose is now gone?


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I used hyena bones once and made myself a laughing stock....


That did make me laugh though.


----------



## HenryBennett

stephknits said:


> It took me quite a while to wade through the diabetes cupboard


Sounds like a very large cupboard. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe?


----------



## Schrodinger

Hello, yeah I know "need to make more of a effort" anyway waking bingo number was 6.6 now 5.6.

On a side note my last Hb1Ac from a couple of weeks ago was 37. Not bad but really should push it up.


----------



## freesia

ROBERT PITT said:


> waking at 10.5 past 2 days. Have not worked out why. I have been perfect on food and exercise.


Hello. I notice you are new to the forum. Welcome..i think we are all a friendly bunch on here. Are you type 1, type 2 or one of the many other types there seem to be?


----------



## HenryBennett

I had a conversation with the cardiac rehab nurse a short while ago. They are slowly reopening the non-covid services in hospitals and I was able to plead my case for an assessment tomorrow! Yay.

In conversation she went through my recent blood tests. I’ve only really been interested in the HbA1c and electrolytes (which are both normal, big tick) but apparently my cholesterol readings are very good, both the good and bad cholesterol. Bad cholesterol is well below the target, though I can’t remember the numbers, even after a lifetime as an accountant.

So, it seems LCHF does work, but I’m preaching to the converted.


----------



## Gruers

HenryBennett said:


> I had a conversation with the cardiac rehab nurse a short while ago. They are slowly reopening the non-covid services in hospitals and I was able to plead my case for an assessment tomorrow! Yay.
> 
> In conversation she went through my recent blood tests. I’ve only really been interested in the HbA1c and electrolytes (which are both normal, big tick) but apparently my cholesterol readings are very good, both the good and bad cholesterol. Bad cholesterol is well below the target, though I can’t remember the numbers, even after a lifetime as an accountant.
> 
> So, it seems LCHF does work, but I’m preaching to the converted.





Lanny said:


> @HenryBennett , it’s happened to me a few times when my BS drops too low while asleep & my liver then dumps some sugar into my bloodstream but, I can usually tell when that happens because I wake up with a hangover type headache! When insulin needs suddenly change when ill, or whatever, overnight basal like Levemir doses is the first to affect BS when you wake in the morning. That’s when libre really becomes useful so, you can see what happened overnight: not always as apparently obvious if your BS rises overnight; you need more insulin as it may be the opposite & you need less!


Hi @Lanny does this mean I should eat a jelly baby prior to bed when I’m in the 5’s or 6’s range?


----------



## rebrascora

@Gruers You need to remember that @Lanny is on insulin and therefore at risk of having a hypo, so having a BG level which might normally be considered good at bedtime ie 5, allows very little wriggle room if the insulin injected doesn't quite work as intended, so generally those of us on insulin tend to ensure out bedtime reading is a little higher than might otherwise be desirable.... 
Sorry, no jelly babies at bedtime for you and in fact we would usually have a longer acting carb like a digestive biscuit to provide a few slow release carbs to keep us steady for longer into the night rather than something like a jelly baby which would spike our levels quite rapidly.


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> @Gruers You need to remember that @Lanny is on insulin and therefore at risk of having a hypo, so having a BG level which might normally be considered good at bedtime ie 5, allows very little wriggle room if the insulin injected doesn't quite work as intended, so generally those of us on insulin tend to ensure out bedtime reading is a little higher than might otherwise be desirable....
> Sorry, no jelly babies at bedtime for you and in fact we would usually have a longer acting carb like a digestive biscuit to provide a few slow release carbs to keep us steady for longer into the night rather than something like a jelly baby which would spike our levels quite rapidly.


Thank you, I understand a bit more now


----------



## Lanny

01:31 BS 5.9!  I broke my run of 7.8’s & a 7.7!

But, it was risky! In hindsight I maybe should have reduced my delayed midday Levemir a bit as my BS did indeed continued to be affected, less so, by that midnight LR mishap! I hadn’t planned on eating any dinner at all but, had to eventually as my BS fell at a slower rate as I kept testing 18:07 BS 4.5 & 19:16 BS 4.3 at that point I ate & drastically reduced my NR to 18 units, why: it happened to be what was left of that pen; thought I’d deal with any highs later & went to bed straight after eating! Being low for most of the day, it was a long one due to staying up to test, had exhausted me!

I heard the midnight alarm & had a snooze before getting up to test & I still haven’t had LR yet as I’d delayed it earlier: Timesulin cap is currently at 11 hours & 11 minutes; I think I’ll bung in 50 as usual after I post this as it’s near enough 12 hours!

My bruise has now doubled in size, gone a bit less purply blue & more greeny yellow: I THOUGHT the lump had gone earlier but, actually now that it’s less tender; I can feel there’s still a slight bumpiness there!

It wasn’t a nice way to break my run of waking 7’s but, it’s been done now & hopefully I can keep it like that! Will still need to keep an eye on things tomorrow though, be going back to bed soon, in case there’s still extra insulin from the bruise site? Hopping on my toes emoji!

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I may post my next waking BS when I get up later: THAT one will be the litmus test; what will it be?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Another 6.0 this morning.
@Lanny you are going through the wars a bit! No wonder you don't get a lot of unbroken sleep spending half the night playing a guessing game with the DF's! My heart goes out to you and all those who have to juggle their lives so much.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today, on a new sensor  After a succession of poor sensors, including the last one falling off after 6 days I was a bit worried about trying again, but this one seems to be very accurate - first scan was 9.2 yesterday as opposed to 9.3 blood, and it has performed well through last evening and overnight  It had a slight bleed, just a couple of drops, not a gusher - the last bleeder I had was rubbish, but keeping fingers crossed for this one


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.8


----------



## HenryBennett

A dark good morning one and all.
It’s a 4.8 for me. Could it be the longer than usual walk yesterday?

I’m due at the cardiac rehab unit at 9 o’clock.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.3 for me today, no reading for yesterday as couldn’t get any blood. Had rubbish couple of days at work and feeling fed up. However into the breach once more so have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

Good luck at the cardiac unit @HenryBennett 

It’s not always SUCH a juggling act, thank goodness, @Snowwy , but, sometimes I go through phases!

Well, I couldn’t sleep as my stomach woke up with grumbles so, tested 03:55 BS 8.4 & ate! Roughly my usual DP rise of 1mmol/hour, just a wee bit more, & added a wee correction of +2 with 50 units NR for breakfast. I just missed the 90 minutes after mark, trying to snooze, & 2 hours & 2 minutes after 06:34 BS 10.2 which is ok ish & I’ll leave it uncorrected as it’s only a bit high! I’ll see what the rest of the day is like? I’ll rest, snooze or sleep when I can!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys

Was in the bathroom about to wash my hands last night when the door handle started getting a right old rattling, upstairs neighbours kid mucking about with it, no apology, no telling off for the child, in fact they were laughing about, it was the same when downstairs and across the landings kid done it, getting thoroughly fed up of it and there will be hell to pay if Bubbles gets out at any point due to it, should be able to get peace in our own flat#

Anways its a 5.3 for me and actually slept until my alarm went off at 5.45 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. Last night it dropped into the 4s before bed so i had 3 pringles and half a biscuit, no insulin. Bedtime it was in the 8s. Overnight, a rise to 14!!! Thankfully now down to 8.9 with downward trend so fingers crossed it behaves itself. Another busy day today, am absolutely shattered already. Lovely to see the young 'uns back at school but very tiring. Have a good day all x


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
8 for me this morning
OH going for his post op eye exam today
Best Wishes


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Did a long circular walk punctuated by a large panini and coffee in the cafe half way round, yesterday. Making the most of the good autumn weather. The footpaths are all covered with acorns, it looks like a bumper year.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a sensor compression 4.2 for me.

Driving licence renewal arrived yesterday so 6th diaversary coming up 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.2 this morning for me.  
Well done on your tests @HenryBennett and good luck for today.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and the short spell of good weather is gone, as has my run of fives. 6.5 today but that’ll be the Aldi Specially Selected sourdough and seeded baguette. They come in packs of two individually wrapped, popped one in the oven. Went to do my insulin and realised I’d put the part of the pack with all the carb info on, in the bin, which I had then emptied and put in the big bin which Mr Eggy had put out ready for today’s collection! So I guesstimated. I guess I was wrong as I was 7.7 at bedtime! Ach well, it was worth every sour doughed bite! Have a wonderful Wednesday and hope you’re still having an Indian Summer where ever you are.


----------



## Bloden

Morning from sunny with a nip in the air Wales.  4.1 here.

There’s efficiency for you @eggyg ! Shame you don’t work for UK’s Covid testing service.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Another 5.2 this morning for me.
> Well done on your tests @HenryBennett and good luck for today.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations.  ( grudgingly)


----------



## Gruers

A 7.6 this morning was it the scone and cream I had yesterday afternoon, the wife’s fault. So I’m working on getting the numbers down as well as my BP. A long walk I think. Have a nice day in the September sun everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Congratulations.  ( grudgingly)



Thanks for reminding me about bins. It's our recycle day today. Last week we were out late for our walk/exercise. After 5 mins or so I remembered I hadn't put our boxes out. "It's Ok" thought I, "they never come before lunch time, we'll be back well before then".
B*ggers chose that day to be exceptionally early.


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Morning all, and the short spell of good weather is gone, as has my run of fives. 6.5 today but that’ll be the Aldi Specially Selected sourdough and seeded baguette.


We love these too but I have to eat under very controlled conditions...


----------



## karloc

A 4.6 this morning and got my HbA1c result of 33


----------



## Lanny

Very well done on that GREAT result @karloc  Clapping Hands emoji & a cheeky from me!


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> A 7.6 this morning was it the scone and cream I had yesterday afternoon


Yup. The second biggest spike I’ve had was after scones (two small ones) with jam and clotted cream.


----------



## HenryBennett

karloc said:


> HbA1c result of 33


That’s amazing, well done.


----------



## HenryBennett

Thank you all. It was a good visit to the cardiac rehab. All my metrics are good. I’m going to try for an appointment with my GP which, I’d guess, will be by phone to discuss if I can stop the Metformin and reduce the Atorvastatin dose.


----------



## karloc

HenryBennett said:


> That’s amazing, well done.


Thanks, it's been a long year  . From 86 to 33 and feeling so much better now .


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear dear!  Here I am going hypo AGAIN after eating an early lunch!

Both times, yesterday & today, after eating a 3 egg mushrooms, cheese & dried mixed herbs omelette & I reduced my NR dose by more than half this time: from 44 units to 20! This time exactly 90 minutes after: before lunch 08:38 BS 5.1 a bit surprised by the drop from 10.2, thank goodness I didn’t add a correction,earlier so, instinct told me to reduce; 90 minutes after 10:12 BS 3.9. Had 2 JB’s & loads of shortbread again as the hypo hunger struck!

This isn’t a coincidence I think & leads me to wonder if it’s because it’s virtually all protein & carb free? How do I bolus for that: delayed bolus; not at all? I posted a separate thread in the food forum! Any ideas: what would you do?


----------



## eggyg

karloc said:


> A 4.6 this morning and got my HbA1c result of 33


Absolutely amazing. Very well done.


----------



## Snowwy

karloc said:


> A 4.6 this morning and got my HbA1c result of 33


Brilliant! Well done to you and all the hard work you put in!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.2 @ 5.55am 

Woke to fog... or mist? Nice now, but very breezy. Mum's wearing a thick cardi with fingerless gloves and we have the heating on. Agh.


----------



## Bloden

karloc said:


> Thanks, it's been a long year  . From 86 to 33 and feeling so much better now .


Wow! Well done!!!


----------



## SueEK

Really well done @karloc what a great result x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@karloc Good result - well done.


----------



## Lanny

*16/09/20 22:02 BS 4.1! Very close to the wire! 

Yesterday after my omelette hypo & all that shortbread, I remember shoving in a good 6 to 8 mint matchmakers too Blushing emoji, my BS rose steadily the next few hours after active insulin: all that over treated hypo hunger binge! I can’t tell you how many shortbread biscuits I shoved in?  12:27 BS 5.3 with 70 units of Levemir & meds. 13:22 BS 6.4. Then, before dinner 16:46 BS 8.4 with 40 units NR, back to normal dose for ham sandwiches, & after 19:29 BS 10.3 again a bit high but, not corrected & went to bed. Woke on the above reading of 4.1: BIG drop!

Had breakfast already of ham sandwiches again with a slight reduction from 48 to 44 units NR & dozed off. I heard the midnight alarm but, too slow to respond so, fell asleep again!

Then, woke up today 03:13 BS 4.2! Again very close to the wire! Ate ham sandwiches again: quickest to prepare & get down me when SO close to hypo range! Decided to try my pre increase, recently, dose of 28 units -4, nearly hypo, of 24 units: better safe than sorry; can add corrections later if needs be! Decided not to bung in any Levemir yet as it seems SOMETHING is going on: needed to up my doses so much recently; now, it seems, they’re too much & have to reduce again? See what my after reading is later before I decide about Levemir? I may even leave it altogether until the next dose at midday: fire fight any/if high BS with much shorter acting NR; safer than the much longer acting LR if I don’t get that right! Also, thinking I’ll try pre increase doses of 60 midday today & 40 at midnight tomorrow?

I must have been fighting something off recently & getting on top of it now so, doses needed to go up & now need to go back down again?

Another very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’ll be hopping on my toes for a bit longer yet & testing to keep an eye on things as closely as I can while getting any rest, snoozes or sleep when I can!

Edited:- * corrected the date: too early for maths in the morning; put 18/09/20 on the original post instead of 16/09/20!


----------



## Lanny

1 hour 40 minutes after eating 05:28 BS 8.5. Well, I was definitely right to reduce the NR & it seems I got it right despite no LR yet!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## HenryBennett

Bonjour. 5.5 for me.


----------



## eggyg

I’m up with the early birds today. 6.4. It’s dark! Couldn’t sleep so cut my losses and got up. Will read my book instead. Forecast really good today, sunshine all day although not particularly hot, 16 degrees but I’m fine with that. This time last year I was in Giverny staying in a gîte just 10 minutes walk from Monet’s Gardens! Ahh! Happy days. Have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

4.3 waking so couple of glucose chews produed a 4.8 before breakfast

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning for me.
Well a surprise phone call yesterday from NHS Brighton rebooking my Diabetes eye check!
Glad I am still in the system.
Not only that, the appointment is not half way across the county, no, its 10 mins walk from my house! Result   
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A never-before 3.9 for me.  
It's on the way up  5 mins later 4.6.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A hugely disappointing morning reading of 9.7 and libre showing its been 15 all night despite a low carb tea, no snacks or alcohol and a 7 before bed. It always seems to go up between midnight and 1am and stay high until morning. Being busy at work levels are good all day so it doesn't seem to be the bolus. If i miss meals levels hold good so just can't understand this, i feel exhausted and emotional every morning atm snd my time in target is getting less. Feelinh very low with D atm.
Looking outside, looks to be a bright sunny day albeit cooler. Have a good day folks x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, weather promises more of the same, at this rate I'll be watering the garden again soon.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.1 here, ooooo, so close to a HS.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia don't worry/stress about it as we know that does nothing for the old levels either, we all have times where things just don't make sense at all (me lately) and things just click back into place, it could just be the change in routine etc, I hope you feel better soon and I'm always here if you need a chat xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.9 for me today. Wasn’t going to go down the van today but came home from work yesterday to find the dog at the top of the stairs shaking, panting and dribbling in a right old state. The neighbours are having building work done and she is usually okish when we are with her but Wednesday morning is the only time she is on her own and what a mess she was in - so I will take her down the van where it is much quieter. Having Misty is harder than having a baby.
@HenryBennett loving your new avatar, looking good 
@Snowwy are you also in Brighton?
@freesia we all go through low periods, just hang on in there, D is certainly a pain in the butt but we are with you all the way x
Have a lovely day, it should be nice all round x


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
8.2 I seem to be stuck in the 8's at the moment. Will try reducing carbs a little more (am at about 100g a day at the moment, will try 80g)
Best Wishes


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> loving your new avatar, looking good


Chilling


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> @Snowwy are you also in Brighton?


No @SueEK sadly not, East Grinstead actually but somehow come under Brighton NHS for eye check!?


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> No @SueEK sadly not, East Grinstead actually but somehow come under Brighton NHS for eye check!?


Ah ok but not too far away, I’m in Portslade just outside Brighton xx


----------



## Schrodinger

Morning, coffee on the go mornings bingo number 4.0


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

I woke up on 4.8, which is fine by me. Slice of toast and lots of caffeine (coffee flavour) and that's me set up for the day.

I did something last evening which I haven't done for years. (No, not _that. _) I made a cheese souffle, which is the ultimate low carb food - and it rose magnificently. Extra strong cheddar, and just the right amount of mustard powder. The trick for that rise is in the whipping of the egg whites; souffles don't rise usually because of over-whipping. Just do it till soft peaks start to develop. Any more, and you have stiff peaks, it won't rise. Anyway, it was delicious, all part of my vague effort to lose a bit of weight. Wasn't just me who made it, Mr Kenwood helped with the egg whipping. Life's too short to whip eggs yourself..

Had a treat yesterday - the new Cormoran Strike book arrived on my Kindle with a thump. 800 pages (that's kindle pages; it's probably only 450 in the analogue world.) A new Kindle should arrive tomorrow. My current one has been hammered in lockdown, and its battery is beginning to run out of juice much sooner than expected. That''s planned obsolescence, You can't change the battery, so you can only expect 3 years or so of life. The new one should do me till I leave the planet.

Have a good day, gang. Get out in the sunshine and don't watch the news, you'll only make yourself miserable if you do. Or angry. If you aren't angry, you're not paying attention.


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> I made a cheese souffle,


And your recipe is? As this sounds delicious and I'm a bit of a cheese fan lol xx


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> Had a treat yesterday - the new Cormoran Strike book arrived on my Kindle with a thump.


Snap! I preordered the day before release, was checking to see when it was out, & got it pretty much bang on midnight of the release date & I’ve just started it & it’s seems a very interesting cold case they’re working on!


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> The trick for that rise is in the whipping of the egg whites; souffles don't rise usually because of over-whipping. Just do it till soft peaks start to develop. Any more, and you have stiff peaks, it won't rise.


That’s very interesting as I’d have thought the more you whip it; the better!  I use the soufflé effect of beating eggs a lot for thickening Chinese style soups without needing to add cornflour as it’s much more stable in the semi-gel texture that stays due to all the air whipped into it but, can’t overcook the eggs or that effect is lost: switch off the heat before adding in the whipped eggs; cornflour thickened soups eventually go thin again & is hastened by how much you stir it!


----------



## Lizzzie

8.1   I'm getting morning rises at the moment.  But then I walk to school and it's barely a bump on the dexcom trace


----------



## rebrascora

Going to start posting here more regularly again but only because I got a reasonably good reading this morning of 4.9!
I am trying to do more regular exercise and that is really reducing my insulin needs but taking a bit of guesswork how much (or little should I say) evening Levemir I need which is why my morning readings have been a bit erratic recently and I haven't wanted to own them..... I know the idea of this thread is partly to show others that BG readings can be very variable but I just don't like to admit when I am failing regularly.... will try to be more open. 
Also there is a temptation now that I have the Libre to scan several times and get up when I get a better reading.... My BG almost always descends towards getting up time so if it's 7.9 and coming down I will drop back off to sleep in the hope that it will be in the 6s when I next wake up.... which is a total cheat and if I woke up at 5.30am with a 5.2 I can tell you I would be out of bed like a shot and posting it here, which is really not in the spirit of things. Funny how having the Libre can change your mentality!
Anyway, my alarm on the Libre is set for 7.30am so I am going to post my 7.30 reading and then there is no opportunity of cheating!

Was supposed to be meeting my best friend for lunch and a walk tomorrow.... out first meeting since lockdown. It was her birthday yesterday and so it was to be a celebration of that. Booked an outside table at a local pub and then they announced new restrictions for us in the North East starting midnight tonight! Can't believe the first day in 6 months that we arrange a get together and they move the goal posts at the last minute. Arrgh!

Good news is that I got a phone call from my DSN and the consultant has agreed for me to get the Libre on prescription without doing the course, so hopefully these 2 sensors that I have just bought will be the last I self finance. That said, I now have to splash the cash on a new computer because neither phone nor PC is LibreLink compatible.


----------



## Snowwy

Interesting visit to Aldi today, they have Diabetes friendly socks just in...
 who knew!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Snowwy said:


> Interesting visit to Aldi today, they have Diabetes friendly socks just in...
> who knew!


They should have loose tops, no tight elastic to restrict circulation, and some are seamless so the seam does not rub.  You can achieve the latter by wearing seamed socks inside out!


----------



## HenryBennett

mikeyB said:


> I made a cheese souffle, which is the ultimate low carb food - and it rose magnificently.


I love a cheese soufflé and despite cooking every day it’s something I’ve never even tried to make. Low in carbs, what’s it like re calories?


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz and @SueEK , thanks both. Been a bit of a day today x


----------



## Edwin Wine

7 day average 5.5

High 6.2
low 5.0


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @Kaylz and @SueEK , thanks both. Been a bit of a day today x


Hope you’re feeling better now @freesia Thankfully it’s Friday again tomorrow. It seems tough all round dealing with educational madness which won’t help with levels. I keep think it’s just my place but talking to friends in other schools it’s everywhere. I’ve had my moments this week starting with me libre sensor reader been “borrowed” from my desk. It mysteriously reappeared today .... little monkeys although that’s not what I was calling them.


----------



## mikeyB

Kaylz said:


> And your recipe is? As this sounds delicious and I'm a bit of a cheese fan lol xx


These are the ingredients:

50g butter plus butter for the dish
50g plain flour
300ml whole milk (the flour and the milk are the carbs)
100g grated strong cheddar (I like Isle of Mull cheddar cos it’s tangy and uses unpasteurised milk) but use any cheese you like.
4 large free range eggs
1 tsp mustard powder

Preheat the oven to 200C (fan 180) 

it’s all pretty simple really. Melt the 50g butter in a saucepan, then add the flour and hand whisk till the butter is absorbed. Slowly add the milk while still whisking until all the milk is used. Add in the cheese, and stir till the cheese has melted, then toss in the mustard powder.

Put that aside to cool
until it is lukewarm.

While that is cooling, carefully separate the yolks from the whites of the eggs. Don’t get any yolk in the whites. Stir the yolks into the cheese mix. In a clean bowl, whisk the egg whites until you get soft peaks.

Butter the inside of a 15cm diameter 8cm high soufflé dish. If you like, you could line the bottom and sides of the dish with non stick baking paper.

Last bit... fold about a quarter of the whisked eggs into the cheese mix. Don’t mix furiously, you’ll lose all the air. That makes the cheese mix easier to work. Now add the rest of the whisked eggs and gently fold this into the mix, and pour this into the soufflé dish.

Put on a baking tray in the middle of the oven and cook for around 30 minutes. Do NOT open the oven to see how it is doing, that will collapse the soufflé.

Serve immediately and enjoy. We just had it with a simple salad. There’s enough for 3-4, but I could eat the whole thing. Better minds than mine can add up the total calories, I can’t be bothered. When all is said and done, it’s mostly air.


----------



## Lanny

03:19 BS 6.7  Very happy with that & it only took a little effort!

I didn’t bung in any Levemir yesterday until 14:17 of 56 units, did plan on 60 & instinct told me to go down a bit, after I’d already eaten another early lunch of omelette & my meds. Only needed to firefight once with extra NR after breakfast when BS started to rise due to no LR last night 07:15 BS 12.5 & had 14 units, at that time so soon after waking it takes 2 units/mmol I want to go down, & got it down to BS 8.5 at 09:39. Then, I had another early lunch of omelette again with no bolus at all: the results of which rather surprised me & posted on my other thread about omelettes; went down steadily over 4 hours despite no more NR or LR! I waited until the last omelette experiment, this week, had ended before I bunged in the 56 units of Levemir & went to bed for a long sleep! & a sigh of relief to get some rest too!

Was a wee bit sluggish getting Midnight LR in 00:33 BS 11.9! Ok then, not enough LR earlier & instinct to go down a bit more was wrong: instincts aren’t always right; should have stuck with the 60 instead! Bunged in the planned 40 LR & a correction of 14 NR, again from previous experience at that time I need 2 units/mmol I want to go down & both times I followed my instinct to add another 2 onto that, & went back to sleep a bit more: mostly my instincts are right; they’re a result of my own experience, after all!

So, I had 28 units of Novorapid for breakfast already, eaten before posting, & see what my after reading is later? Plan is to go stay on pre increase NR doses of 28, already had, 24 & 20 & pre increase LR doses of 60 & 40 midday/midnight. I’ll see how that goes?

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- I may have to add a little bit of bolus to the omelette experiment next week as I realise yesterday’s results might have been a bit influenced by the tail end of the firefighting correction dose of NR earlier? & Thinking emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> Interesting visit to Aldi today, they have Diabetes friendly socks just in...
> who knew!



A poem I wrote (coincidentally almost exactly 10 years ago!) 





Feet are important to everyone, and for people with diabetes extra care needs to be taken to ensure that there is no risk of damage or infection as this can be much more difficult to treat and heal than in a non-diabetic person. Personally, I was advised to wear socks without seams in order to reduce the possibility of them rubbing and causing blisters. On the forum, however, I read that a person had been advised to wear their socks inside out – presumably for the same reason!

I spoke to my doctor, he’s a wily old fox,
And he gave me advice about how to wear socks.
Now, perhaps you’d expect that there’s only one way,
But apparently not, as he went on to say:
Since you’re diabetic (there’s a tick in the box)
Then you have to beware of all life’s little knocks,
So look after your feet, for they’re what help you stand,
And roam far and wide through this wonderful land!
It’s true that there’s nothing that’s so far from your mind,
For they’re much lower down than your chest or behind,
But follow my guidance and you’ll need both your boots
For perambulation and leisure pursuits!
Keep your feet warm, well-protected and clean,
And come in to see me if they swell or turn green!
Most important of all - and of this there’s no doubt –
Always remember, wear your socks inside out!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Edwin Wine

5.3

Rolling 7 day average 5.43

Latest real Hba1c 38


----------



## Lanny

Well done on your GREAT results @Edwin Wine  & a cheeky little from me!


----------



## HenryBennett

Friday already  

5.6 this morning. I need to be a bit more careful to get back below 5.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A crappy 7.6 here

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
A 5.6 from me too! Snap @HenryBennett .
@Northerner loved the poem!

I fancy making the cheese souffle, thanks for the recipe @mikeyB !

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Early doors for me. 5.6 on this Friday babysitting day. A wee bit achy this morning as we decided to go Wainwright bagging yesterday. As usual ended up on all fours scrambling up heather clad fellsides! Managed it without any incidents, thank goodness, unless you count having sheep poo under my nails! I’m too old for all that carry on, I’m not doing anymore! I think I said that last time! Have a great day, I’m spending mine running  ( gingerly) after a toddler!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Off to meet a friend for a socially distanced coffee and walk round a NT property in High Wycombe, which is half way between where we live. We used to meet in John Lewis, but they still hadn’t opened their coffee shop at the time we made the date.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hope you’re feeling better now @freesia Thankfully it’s Friday again tomorrow. It seems tough all round dealing with educational madness which won’t help with levels. I keep think it’s just my place but talking to friends in other schools it’s everywhere. I’ve had my moments this week starting with me libre sensor reader been “borrowed” from my desk. It mysteriously reappeared today .... little monkeys although that’s not what I was calling them.


Hey @Bexlee, thanks. Its been a very long 2 weeks and so full on i don't know whether i'm coming or going most days. If i didn't get so exhausted from changing levels it would be easier but its a circle atm.  Things going on in home life as well atm so no respite. I bet you're glad you got your reader back!! So pleased its Friday. Have a good day x


----------



## freesia

mikeyB said:


> These are the ingredients:
> 
> 50g butter plus butter for the dish
> 50g plain flour
> 300ml whole milk (the flour and the milk are the carbs)
> 100g grated strong cheddar (I like Isle of Mull cheddar cos it’s tangy and uses unpasteurised milk) but use any cheese you like.
> 4 large free range eggs
> 1 tsp mustard powder
> 
> Preheat the oven to 200C (fan 180)
> 
> it’s all pretty simple really. Melt the 50g butter in a saucepan, then add the flour and hand whisk till the butter is absorbed. Slowly add the milk while still whisking until all the milk is used. Add in the cheese, and stir till the cheese has melted, then toss in the mustard powder.
> 
> Put that aside to cool
> until it is lukewarm.
> 
> While that is cooling, carefully separate the yolks from the whites of the eggs. Don’t get any yolk in the whites. Stir the yolks into the cheese mix. In a clean bowl, whisk the egg whites until you get soft peaks.
> 
> Butter the inside of a 15cm diameter 8cm high soufflé dish. If you like, you could line the bottom and sides of the dish with non stick baking paper.
> 
> Last bit... fold about a quarter of the whisked eggs into the cheese mix. Don’t mix furiously, you’ll lose all the air. That makes the cheese mix easier to work. Now add the rest of the whisked eggs and gently fold this into the mix, and pour this into the soufflé dish.
> 
> Put on a baking tray in the middle of the oven and cook for around 30 minutes. Do NOT open the oven to see how it is doing, that will collapse the soufflé.
> 
> Serve immediately and enjoy. We just had it with a simple salad. There’s enough for 3-4, but I could eat the whole thing. Better minds than mine can add up the total calories, I can’t be bothered. When all is said and done, it’s mostly air.


Sounds delicious


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me due to over treating a bed time hypo.

Basal reduced by 5 units from 18 to 13 since last week. Still work in progress.

May indulge in some car cleaning today 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Well its a much more acceptable 5.8 this morning. After the last few days of highs its a welcome relief. 
Have a good day everyone. Its Friday!!x


----------



## Snoopyj

Good Morning everyone
7.2 for me
Most be the gardening  bit more today and trip to the library (Think I've cleared the charity shops of them) 
Best Wishes


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 here.

There’s a real chill in the air this morning, brrrr. 

Well done @Bexlee and @freesia for making it to the end of the week! I’m clapping you both and all my friends who are teachers...


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.4 today, beautiful day again with a nice breeze. Couldn’t get Misty out again so had to do a short walk on my own, see what today brings. 
@khskel think I might join you in some car cleaning, mines a real mess from all the dust from the building work next door.
@freesia hope things all round improve for you.
@northener another great poem
@HenryBennett you numbers are great, you don’t need to always be below 5.
@Edwin Wine congrats, well done great result 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## SueEK

PS anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK ?


----------



## Schrodinger

Late on parade woke to a 4.1.


----------



## freesia

Thanks @Bloden and @SueEK , its been a very long week. Have a good weekend x


----------



## rebrascora

Drum roll and fanfare please.....
7.30am this morning, my Libre alarm went off and I scanned (as per my post of intended action yesterday) and what do you know, I was rewarded with a lovely and extremely rare for me, 5.2 House Special. Yippee!! Nearly makes up for my meet up with my friend being cancelled today due to restrictions. 
Been out and done about 6 miles this morning, brisk walk/yomp/jog and needed 3 pieces of dried fruit to keep me in range. Glorious day here again today so I might have a look into my bees and see if there is a bit of surplus honey to take in lieu of rent ..... so difficult not to lick sticky fingers. 
Also must finish pruning and cordoning my apricots and plums. Should have been done a couple of months ago but think I will get away with it since the weather is dry and bright.


----------



## Lanny

@rebrascora DA DA DA DA DA DA! Trumpet fanfare for your HS!  & Clapping emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks @Lanny. It really is a red letter day for me to get one! 
The thing is that I woke up feeling really groggy when the Libre alarm went off and I would have really liked to go back to sleep but after my post yesterday and that reading, I just had to get up. 
Libre shows I was up in the 7s all night and then dipped to that 5.2 at 7.30am but then it was on it's way back up again 5 mins after putting my feet on the floor. So lucky to catch it right at that moment.


----------



## ColinUK

Hope everyone’s doing fine. Hopefully I’ll be getting test strips eventually! No idea why it’s taking quite so long but heigh-ho... 

And to my fellow Jews in here, Shana Tova U’Metukah!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Drum roll and fanfare please.....
> 7.30am this morning, my Libre alarm went off and I scanned (as per my post of intended action yesterday) and what do you know, I was rewarded with a lovely and extremely rare for me, 5.2 House Special. Yippee!! Nearly makes up for my meet up with my friend being cancelled today due to restrictions.
> Been out and done about 6 miles this morning, brisk walk/yomp/jog and needed 3 pieces of dried fruit to keep me in range. Glorious day here again today so I might have a look into my bees and see if there is a bit of surplus honey to take in lieu of rent ..... so difficult not to lick sticky fingers.
> Also must finish pruning and cordoning my apricots and plums. Should have been done a couple of months ago but think I will get away with it since the weather is dry and bright.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> My wife and I are NT members and are fortunate to have several NT sites within a short drive. We drove through High Wycombe to get to Hughenden last year, which has a fascinating history. Unfortunately most NT properties are closed and only the grounds are open at present, but we mainly go for the long walks in open countryside anyway so that's not a problem.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> Martin


Thankyou, (we tend to go for the outdoors rather than the interiors!) I had a lovely walk up to the Disraeli monument, and coffee in the orchard, all in glorious sunshine. We joined the NT when the kids were small, and used them as 'service stations' on long car trips. Always sure of a loo, a café, and space to walk off excess energy, before finishing the journey. Though if I suggest a trip to a NT garden to my son now he’s grown up, he always replies 'As long as we don’t have to stop and look at every single flower...'


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> ...I was rewarded with a lovely and extremely rare for me, 5.2 House Special. Yippee!! ...


Congratulations Barbara.  
Hope there's more for you soon.

Dez


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Hope everyone’s doing fine. Hopefully I’ll be getting test strips eventually! No idea why it’s taking quite so long but heigh-ho...
> 
> And to my fellow Jews in here, Shana Tova U’Metukah!


Hope you don't mind me asking but i'm interested...what does that mean?


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but i'm interested...what does that mean?


Of course I don’t mind! 
It means “Happy and sweet New Year”

It’s Rosh Hashona this weekend - that’s Jewish New Year. We’re just moving into year 5781.
Rosh Hashona isn’t like “normal” New Years insofar as it’s meant to be quite solemn. It marks the start of ten days of repentance which culminates in Yom Kippur. It’s also meant to be the day the Book of Life is opened so that what’s in store for the next year can be written down. The book is closed on Yom Kippur.

Goes without saying that this year it’ll be a lot different to usual. No big family gathering. There will be six of us at my parents but there’s usually something like 36 for dinner on Rosh Hashona. Probably double that for lunch.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Of course I don’t mind!
> It means “Happy and sweet New Year”
> 
> It’s Rosh Hashona this weekend - that’s Jewish New Year. We’re just moving into year 5781.
> Rosh Hashona isn’t like “normal” New Years insofar as it’s meant to be quite solemn. It marks the start of ten days of repentance which culminates in Yom Kippur. It’s also meant to be the day the Book of Life is opened so that what’s in store for the next year can be written down. The book is closed on Yom Kippur.
> 
> Goes without saying that this year it’ll be a lot different to usual. No big family gathering. There will be six of us at my parents but there’s usually something like 36 for dinner on Rosh Hashona. Probably double that for lunch.


I've heard the words Rosh Hashona and Yom Kippur before but never knew what they meant. Thank you. I find it really interesting. However many there are for dinner, i hope you enjoy it and fingers crossed it will be a better year.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> I've heard the words Rosh Hashona and Yom Kippur before but never knew what they meant. Thank you. I find it really interesting. However many there are for dinner, i hope you enjoy it and fingers crossed it will be a better year.


It’s at times like this that I’m painfully aware of what’s missing thanks to COVID but thank you. And any other questions you’ve got don’t be afraid to ask. I might not be religious at all but I’ll certainly have a stab at answering them!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> It’s at times like this that I’m painfully aware of what’s missing thanks to COVID but thank you. And any other questions you’ve got don’t be afraid to ask. I might not be religious at all but I’ll certainly have a stab at answering them!


I think Covid has a lot to answer for this year. I will do thank you. I'm not particularly religious myself but i do find it interesting.


----------



## Edwin Wine

Lanny said:


> Well done on your GREAT results @Edwin Wine  & a cheeky little from me!


It will be interesting to see what the effect of not being able to take Metformin for 48 hours is. I have had to take something contra indicted.


----------



## Bexlee

6.2 at 6.58 am - must try an post in the mornings! 

Thankgod it’s the weekend. I love been back and teaching again but it’s been hard this week ..... teach AND set work fo the multiple kids off for various reasons really takes time to make sure they can understand and do some questions while at home. I’m shattered!!

Been a right old battle with hypos last 2 days too.
Glad you survived @freesia hope other things improve soon too. Hope any other educators out there are settling back in well. I can’t quite remember who else that might be. And not only the teachers but forum members children too hope they’re settling back in.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today - so close!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Lanny

05:36 BS 5.7  Even better than yesterday & effortless too!

Wow! Yesterday was one of those days where everything went to plan; don’t you just LOVE those days! BS was in range all day on my previous doses so, whatever blip that caused them to rise is now over? I just read a recent post of @everydayupsanddowns where he said he’d been going through a similar thing & it’s just gone back to what it was before: the title of his thread “Toys back in the pram” really made me laugh! But, it really sums it up: my body had a childish tantrum; things are all sunny again!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! I’m feeling quite Sunny on the Inside today & wish you all some of that LOVELY Inner Sunshine too that just warms you up on the Inside; WHATEVER the weather on the Outside!


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning


----------



## HenryBennett

Edwin Wine said:


> It will be interesting to see what the effect of not being able to take Metformin for 48 hours is. I have had to take something contra indicted.


It’s my understanding that it takes a couple of weeks for Metformin to make any difference, taking or stopping and you shouldn’t notice any difference with just 48 hours.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve crept up to 5.8 this morning. Probably the result of having half a fish supper last night - chips!! We only do this once every two months or so, and it tasted so good.
Have a great weekend. I’m not optimistic that Sarecens can beat Leinster this afternoon


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve crept up to 5.8 this morning. Probably the result of having half a fish supper last night - chips!! We only do this once every two months or so, and it tasted so good.
> Have a great weekend. I’m not optimistic that Sarecens can beat Leinster this afternoon


Eat the other half of the fish supper maybe?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning  

4.1 on waking, 2 glucose chews produced a pre breakfast 4.6 an hour later, quite fed up with this malarky   

Have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Eat the other half of the fish supper maybe?


And have my wife starve?


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  another week and another reading from me this time a 5.2  hope everyone is as well as can be


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.7 here...only the pesky DF knows why!

What do you eat at New Year @ColinUK? Is there a traditional feast? I’m drooling thinking about it, especially if your mum’s doing the cooking.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.7 here...only the pesky DF knows why!
> 
> What do you eat at New Year @ColinUK? Is there a traditional feast? I’m drooling thinking about it, especially if your mum’s doing the cooking.


Traditional foods include things like honey cake, round challah bread (with raisins and chocolate inside), pomegranate, apple dipped in honey. 
Those are all ceremonial really as it’s meant to add sweetness to your coming year about the shape (round) signifies a new start. 
The pomegranate is meant to contain 613 seeds and that’s meant to represent each one of the laws in the Torah.

As for the meal itself, well as you’re not supposed to do work on the festival itself it’s traditional to have a cold buffet. Probably something like fried fish, poached salmon, salads etc. That’s easier than having cold meats because of the rules about mixing milk and meat. It means you can have cream with dessert this way rather than being after meat in which case you couldn’t.

And cold fried fish isn’t in batter but is dipped in egg and matzo meal (finely ground matzo) then fried. It’s nearly always served cold and is delicious!


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Woken this morning by our neighbour's cat wailing out front. Doesn't it know it's the weekend? Realised I wasn't going to be able to doze off again as I was wide awake so I'm up and about at 7am, just like weekdays. Unlike weekdays I don't expect to see my wife or our two boys for a good while yet.
> 
> Relieved to get a 5.3 this morning after an unexpected 7.0 post-prandial yesterday evening.
> 
> Whatever your plans enjoy your Saturday.
> 
> Martin


Woken up at about 5am by my own cat meowing like crazy and packing in circles on my bed. He kept it up just long enough so that I moved slightly and he then promptly curled up in the warm patch and fell asleep.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Basal just about right now. Just timings to adjust to avoid a bedtime spike. Hey ho keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK what a gorgeous cat! xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @ColinUK what a gorgeous cat! xx



And doesn’t he know it!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1. Our  heating came on this morning it must be cooler today. Busy day doing housewife things. Washing, shopping and cooking etc. Mr Eggy is doing husband things, painting the back of the house. Should get it finished today. It’s pink! Subtle though. Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Had a lovely walk and outdoor coffee with friend yesterday, then did a load of gardening in the afternoon, and managed not to hypo once. the DF is obv playing at someone else's house at the moment.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Traditional foods include things like honey cake, round challah bread (with raisins and chocolate inside), pomegranate, apple dipped in honey.
> Those are all ceremonial really as it’s meant to add sweetness to your coming year about the shape (round) signifies a new start.
> The pomegranate is meant to contain 613 seeds and that’s meant to represent each one of the laws in the Torah.
> 
> As for the meal itself, well as you’re not supposed to do work on the festival itself it’s traditional to have a cold buffet. Probably something like fried fish, poached salmon, salads etc. That’s easier than having cold meats because of the rules about mixing milk and meat. It means you can have cream with dessert this way rather than being after meat in which case you couldn’t.
> 
> And cold fried fish isn’t in batter but is dipped in egg and matzo meal (finely ground matzo) then fried. It’s nearly always served cold and is delicious!


That all sounds soooo good!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.6 this morning, 5.1 at breakfast. Off for an eye test this morning, and choose new specs. Wish me look. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And doesn’t he know it!
> 
> View attachment 15257


Awww! He looks adorable! Wish mines was as relaxed and calm looking! xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Morning all. Woke to a 3.6 this morning, 5.1 at breakfast. Off for an eye test this morning, and choose new specs. Wish me look. Have a good day everyone x


Good look! LOL sorry couldn't resist xx


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with the eye appointment @freesia  & you might need these if you’re getting dilating drops in for your test?


----------



## SB2015

Morning all. 5.3 this morning after a hypo in the night which I slept through so I think the Libre is lying.  It has not been behaving well and seems to be running about 2 below my BG.  It has been fairly consistent so I just apply the fungi factor to readings but always checked hypos even though I knew they were unlikely.

Back after an excellent week walking the SW coastal Path in glorious weather.
Looking forward to catching up on news


----------



## Michael12421

Lanny said:


> Good luck with the eye appointment @freesia  & you might need these if you’re getting dilating drops in for your test?


As well as a mortgage


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, well under 100g carbs yesterday and still a 6.9 today, it’s a puzzle!! 
Saw a post yesterday asking for dogs with phobias and problems to be part of the new Dogs Behaving Very Badly on Channel 5 and I have sent them an email regarding Misty, don’t suppose I’ll hear back but got to be worth a try. I have also bitten the bullet and am getting a dog buggy for her to see if I can get her out that way, probably won’t work but again it’s worth a try. My friend bought one second hand to sell on and they’re going to let me have it to see if she will be ok in it.  Not holding my breath, I must be nuts. 
Anyway back home today so best get on. Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Good look! LOL sorry couldn't resist xx


Lol.
Its a sight to see, me trying on new frames. My nose is almost pressed to the mirror so i can see!!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Good luck with the eye appointment @freesia  & you might need these if you’re getting dilating drops in for your test?


Hope i'm not getting the drops. I had my retinopothy test in February so should be ok.


----------



## Bloden

Like I said @ColinUK, I’m drooling!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @ColinUK what a gorgeous cat! xx


And the size of those paws - I wouldn’t mess with it!


----------



## freesia

Well....just back from the Opticians and have been very pleasantly surprised.
3 years ago i went to Specsavers, got varifocal glasses and sunglasses and they cost me almost £400! So you can imagine i was dreading this morning.
On hubby's advice (as he had been there last year) i went to Asda Opticians. Staff were all really friendly and when i come to trying on frames, i had personal assistance from a Dispensing Assistant (although that was probably due to Covid). Anyway, a pair of varifocal glasses AND sunglasses, both with lenses made thinner came to the grand total of.............

£120!!!!!!. A massive saving. I hope their ok now when they come.


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Well....just back from the Opticians and have been very pleasantly surprised.
> 3 years ago i went to Specsavers, got varifocal glasses and sunglasses and they cost me almost £400! So you can imagine i was dreading this morning.
> On hubby's advice (as he had been there last year) i went to Asda Opticians. Staff were all really friendly and when i come to trying on frames, i had personal assistance from a Dispensing Assistant (although that was probably due to Covid). Anyway, a pair of varifocal glasses AND sunglasses, both with lenses made thinner came to the grand total of.............
> 
> £120!!!!!!. A massive saving. I hope their ok now when they come.


Oooh... and even better, after this early morning hypo, a nice steady line since breakfast and a 6 now.


----------



## Michael12421

א גוט געבענטשט יאר @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

Double RESULTS @freesia  Are you walking on air?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> And the size of those paws - I wouldn’t mess with it!


Bubbles has even bigger paws and lengthy talons! And I've fallen victim just a few hours ago to them! xx


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Double RESULTS @freesia  Are you walking on air?


I am most definitely walking on air. A good day all round atm. Making low carb chocolate cheesecake for pud tonight as well to round my day off nicely.


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings! Late on parade with a 5.8
Been mixing cement... no not lunch, pation   
Flu jab later this afternoon...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## rebrascora

Please can I have another drum roll and fanfare?? 
Libre reading when alarm went off at 7.30am this morning was 5.2 again but with a slanting upwards arrow as it was slightly engineered. I woke several times through the night and scanned because I had a feeling that my evening Levemir was a bit too much for the exercise I did yesterday.... I was torn between 2 units and 2.5 and I went for the latter and then clearly worried all night because I kept waking up to check. Anyway, I woke at 7am with a reading of 4.1, had a Dextrose tablet because it was falling steadily and went back to sleep until the alarm went off and I got that second amazing 5.2.

8 mins after getting out of bed my reading was 6.8 with a vertical upwards arrow which I assume was a combination of the dextrose tablet and DP but seemed a rather excessive reaction. Injected 3 units insulin and waited until it came down into the 4s (35mins) before eating breakfast.... had the exact same breakfast as yesterday, which only took me up into the 7s, but by 10am I was 11.8 and still rising so I had to chuck in another 1.5 units. Interestingly I reduced my daytime Levemir by one unit this morning, down to 15, but find it really hard to believe it could have had that much of an effect that soon in the day.
Pleased to report that I am now a respectable 5.3 but it has taken half the day to get back there!

@Baz... delighted to share my HS fanfare and celebration with you. Congrats!


----------



## Lanny

Well done, that was a hard won HS @rebrascora cora!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny I am quite sure it was sheer jamminess


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Lol.
> Its a sight to see, me trying on new frames. My nose is almost pressed to the mirror so i can see!!


Haha I know that feeling well. I always take a selfie so I can then see what I look like x


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Bubbles has even bigger paws and lengthy talons! And I've fallen victim just a few hours ago to them! xx


Face it @Kaylz. Bubbles isn’t a cat - he’s the antichrist LOL!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Face it @Kaylz. Bubbles isn’t a cat - he’s the antichrist LOL!


I've been thinking that a while now, glad someone agrees!  xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Been awake since 4am and up since 4.50, my BGs didn’t  like that. 8.7! Blimey! I was hot, had RLS ( as per) and my mind was working overtime. We got some amazing news yesterday, our youngest daughter, who you may remember got married just before Christmas, is having a baby! Grandchild number 5! We’re thrilled for them and it’s something to look forward to after this crappy year. But of course I’m now worrying about her! Let’s hope I calm down, 6 months without sleep won’t be good! Hope you all have a sunny Sunday.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your becoming a grandmother again & having another grandchild join your growing brood of them @eggyg  You’ll super vitamins to keep up with them all when you’re babysitting!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 here... restless night for some reason, brain wouldn't switch off.
Arm aches from flu jab yesterday didn't help.
Out for Sunday lunch today, looking forward to that!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:36 BS 8.8 Duh! Hitting my forehead emoji! Because I went to bed after taking my 90 minutes after dinner reading of 20:41 BS 7.2, another day of all in range readings that were a bit lower all across the board , & then slept through the night in a deep slumber until now without any midnight Levemir at all!

I was MENTALLY exhausted when I wet to bed last night because I’d spent all day doing my very first sudoku number puzzle & it took SO much longer than I ever thought it would! I then tested to see if there is only 1 solution a second time & third time & indeed there IS only 1 solution. After that I slept & dreamed of the numbers 1 to 9 in my dreams all night: heard the midnight alarm but, SO tired still I left it too long to respond & slept on past it. So, my BS in the days of 1 Levemir injection at midday, naturally rose a little overnight & it has done just that without Levemir last night: why I needed a second LR injection to get my waking BS down!

I’m SO proud of my first ever sudoku puzzle that I JUST have to post it here! The numbers in red are the ones I filled in:-



I was playing Golf Clash yesterday morning & once every 24 hours you can watch 10 ads on the home screen for 500 free coins & this was one for a sudoku app: I snapped a picture of it & posted onto the iPad’s Notes app & used the pen function to manually fill in the numbers with my finger; not easy to do as the squares are SO small & why my numbers are messy!

So, given that I have 6 hours to go, a few seconds off 06:00 on the watch, to midday Levemir I think I’ll put in 20 units, half the dose for half the time, & then back up to normal dose of 60 at midday. I’ll have breakfast with usual 28 units of Novorapid. I’ve read members doing this when they forgotten to do a basal injection but, have never done it myself: work out how much time there is left to next dose & work out what fraction of the dose to take for the remaining time; It’ll be interesting to see what effect it has on my after breakfast reading? I suspect it’ll be higher than usual & won’t panic if it is?

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- 1 thing I’ve learnt about sudoku, doing that puzzle 3 times, is that you have to find the CERTAINLY RIGHT numbers using pure logic as guessing any number in any position, even if it’s out of 2 numbers, can waste SO much time, & effort, if it turns out further along, sometimes MUCH further along, to be wrong! It takes SO long to go through all the lines to find those certainties but, they’re CORRECT: speeds up towards the end as the possibilities get eliminated; why it took SO long the first time as I tried guessing one of two possibilities for certain lines!


----------



## Lanny

I think I’ll add a +2 correction to NR & have 30 instead of 28 units! Bung that in now & off to cook breakfast! See how that goes?  A learning & adding experience day, I think!


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m happy with a 5.0 this morning. It must have been the whisky I drank last night.

@eggyg congratulations on the addition to your grandchildren.

@Lanny well done on solving the Sudoku. It’s good mental exercise.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well yesterday was a crap one, Bubbles was playing up and started showing signs of yet another bloody urine infection, get to the vets for 10:30 so Bruce had to run up here while I’m fighting a losing battle trying to get him in the cat box, 1 injury is all, Bruce on sick pay and me not due anything until next Friday he certainly picks his times!


Anyways its a 5.3 for me today and hoping for a calmer one

Have a nice day my lovelies

xx


----------



## Lanny

A better reading for you this morning @Kaylz 

But, that cat scratch looks painful! OUCH!

Get some tea tree on for infection & aloe vera or propolis for healing!


----------



## Lanny

@HenryBennett , my mental muscles were certainly tired last night! Dripping in sweat from exhaustion emoji!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> A better reading for you this morning @Kaylz
> 
> But, that cat scratch looks painful! OUCH!
> 
> Get some tea tree on for infection & aloe vera or propolis for healing!


Never mind that it took 2 digestives at bedtime to get it   

I can't say whether its a scratch or not, might have been the cat box even but it'll be fine, with my OCD I'm permanently washing my hands so I don't think there's much chance of infection, was dripping everywhere when it happened so its in the cat box, probably in Bubbles's fur and he even had to  eat a few treats with blood on, they were the only way to keep him entertained and away from going down the back of the telly until Bruce got here to give me a hand as if he'd gotten down there it was absolutely no chance of getting him to the vet for 10:30! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me.

Taking yew trimmings to the tip this morning.

Back to the home office from Monday which I can't say I'm looking forward to. Ah well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, a 6.6 today. Got a phone call from my SIL at 2.40 this morning to say my grandson (9) was in hospital due to having knocked himself out again, 2nd time in 3 weeks but for longer this time, he fell through a door into concrete. Haven’t heard from my daughter this morning who spent the night with him at the hospital as he had a brain scan and in for observation so don’t know anymore than that. @eggyg these grandchildren are a worry no matter how much we love them. Congratulations though on being a nana again.
@Lanny i love sudoku, especially the jigsaw ones and the 16 square ones.
@Kaylz keep that cut covered for a while if you can and tell Bubbles to behave or I’ll send misty up and they can be a pain the butt together.
Have a good Sunday, hopefully mine will improve as am rather worried, when I am my tremor gets worse so shaking here like a good un!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.3 here - so, I change the timing of my evening meal bolus to avoid crashing an hour later and NOW I’m high overnight and in the morning (after 2 wee small hours correction doses), fffleurrgh. @khskel I seem to remember you saying your evening bolus is problematic. What do you do, timing-wise? Do you split the dose? My digestion seems to be a bit more laid back in the evening!

Oh, wot lovely news @eggyg.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz keep that cut covered for a while if you can and tell Bubbles to behave or I’ll send misty up and they can be a pain the butt together.


my hands are in water that often even waterproof isnt sticking especially as its right on the bend of my knuckle as well, he was pretty much KO'd for the day when he got back from the vet so was bliss, ate his tea fine even though it had the capsules powder mixed in so that should be fine, just the metacam thats likely to be an issue seen as it nees squirted down his throat via syringe    I know Misty has her issues but dogs are by far easier than this cat especially so want to trade for a few weeks? lol xx


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Morning folks, well under 100g carbs yesterday and still a 6.9 today, it’s a puzzle!!


Think how having diabetes saves us bothering with Sudoku books and other puzzles.
We have our very own daily mental exercise!!,


----------



## SueEK

Haha I would love to have a cat again and the only reason I haven’t got one is because my DIL has such bad asthma. Don’t think Bubbles would want me to keep cuddling him I would end up with a patchwork of broken skin i think. What are we like hey putting up with our weirdo animals lol x


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Think how having diabetes saves us bothering with Sudoku books and other puzzles.
> We have our very own daily mental exercise!!,


Should be enough shouldn’t it, thankfully I don’t have to cope with all the mathematics of insulin.  I find sudoku quite relaxing strangely x


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  10.3 here - so, I change the timing of my evening meal bolus to avoid crashing an hour later and NOW I’m high overnight and in the morning (after 2 wee small hours correction doses), fffleurrgh. @khskel I seem to remember you saying your evening bolus is problematic. What do you do, timing-wise? Do you split the dose? My digestion seems to be a bit more laid back in the evening!
> 
> Oh, wot lovely news @eggyg.


Dare I suggest a pump.  It is theses issues that drove me bonkers and a pump definitely sorts that out with the hourly basal rate, rather than one hit with an injection.

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## SB2015

6.2 and a lovely flat line.

Congratulations @eggyg 

A day of gardening, weaving before  a game of badminton this afternoon!!  The first since March.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, overdid the bedtime snack (again).


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK no he tolerates a few minutes and then goes for you even though its him that's chosen to come to you,  if he's around when me and Bruce move in together (which will hopefully be sometime within the next year) then we'll have to find a new home for him as we want to try again for kids but I wouldn't trust Bubbles anywhere near a child unfortunately xx


----------



## karloc

A 4.8 and scales reading lowest in living memory  .
It maybe just me but I find a 'Normal' level of 4-7 very wide. Is there such a thing as ideal or are we such a varied bunch there is not such thing. In a world that has been so driven by the low-fat hype train I can't help but wonder if the 'Normal' range is just the statistics of people getting away with it - as many of us did for a while.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Been awake since 4am and up since 4.50, my BGs didn’t  like that. 8.7! Blimey! I was hot, had RLS ( as per) and my mind was working overtime. We got some amazing news yesterday, our youngest daughter, who you may remember got married just before Christmas, is having a baby! Grandchild number 5! We’re thrilled for them and it’s something to look forward to after this crappy year. But of course I’m now worrying about her! Let’s hope I calm down, 6 months without sleep won’t be good! Hope you all have a sunny Sunday.


 Congratulations @eggyg


----------



## freesia

Well after a day of good levels yesterday and a bedtime reading of 6.4, it shot up and stayed up overnight again (always from 1am and always to around 15) before my breakfast reading of 9.3. Any ideas of why would be appreciated as seriously fed up now.
@Kaylz that finger looks very sore.
@SueEK, i hope your grandson is ok.

Have a good day folks. X


----------



## HenryBennett

karloc said:


> A 4.8 and scales reading lowest in living memory  .
> It maybe just me but I find a 'Normal' level of 4-7 very wide. Is there such a thing as ideal or are we such a varied bunch there is not such thing. In a world that has been so driven by the low-fat hype train I can't help but wonder if the 'Normal' range is just the statistics of people getting away with it - as many of us did for a while.


I’ve been wondering the same, so assume the mid-point of 5.5 is ideal? I’m interested to hear opinions.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia it is as it keeps opening with being right on the knuckle, it didnt hurt at the time, didnt even know it had happened until I felt something wet running down my finger lol

What time is your last bolus? Amd what are you having to eat? Are you snacking on anything low carb afterwards? Xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia it is as it keeps opening with being right on the knuckle, it didnt hurt at the time, didnt even know it had happened until I felt something wet running down my finger lol
> 
> What time is your last bolus? Amd what are you having to eat? Are you snacking on anything low carb afterwards? Xx


Looks and sounds painful! 
I tend to eat tea  between 6pm and 7pm and my bolus for that is 1:10. Last night after a couple of hours the Libre showed a 3.6 but the finger prick was 4.2. Had a snack of peanuts and 2 tiny cornichons with a glass of wine which worked out at about 8u so as it was less than 10g and with alcohol i didn't bolus for it. 6.4 at bedtime when i had the basal.
It doesn't seem to matter whether i have a snack or not, whether i bolus for a snack or not, its so unpredictable overnight and i've had a couple of overnight hypos over the last 2 weeks which Libre shows have lasted a couple of hours. Its always around the same time it goes up. I have wondered if its hormonal (i am of a certain age now).x


----------



## Snowwy

@Lanny well done on the Sudoku, I do one every day and love all things logical.
Very good for the brain I am told!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> Dare I suggest a pump.  It is theses issues that drove me bonkers and a pump definitely sorts that out with the hourly basal rate, rather than one hit with an injection.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted.


Suggest away! 
I’m pushing for a pump, SB.  Had a phone conversation with a dietitian/ DSN recently. She wants me to send her some Libre data at the end of the month, and we’ll take it from there (ever so slowly, obvs, because of the current situation).


----------



## karloc

freesia said:


> Looks and sounds painful!
> I tend to eat tea  between 6pm and 7pm and my bolus for that is 1:10. Last night after a couple of hours the Libre showed a 3.6 but the finger prick was 4.2. Had a snack of peanuts and 2 tiny cornichons with a glass of wine which worked out at about 8u so as it was less than 10g and with alcohol i didn't bolus for it. 6.4 at bedtime when i had the basal.
> It doesn't seem to matter whether i have a snack or not, whether i bolus for a snack or not, its so unpredictable overnight and i've had a couple of overnight hypos over the last 2 weeks which Libre shows have lasted a couple of hours. Its always around the same time it goes up. I have wondered if its hormonal (i am of a certain age now).x


I did read recently that when you drink alcohol espically last thing in the day that your liver will process the alcohol first before it starts doing it's glucose production thing as it cant do both at the same time. Not a good method to keep your BG down but might be an extra spanner in the complex works. No Idea on the facts of all this etc etc but food (or drink) for thought.


----------



## freesia

karloc said:


> I did read recently that when you drink alcohol espically last thing in the day that your liver will process the alcohol first before it starts doing it's glucose production thing as it cant do both at the same time. Not a good method to keep your BG down but might be an extra spanner in the complex works. No Idea on the facts of all this etc etc but food (or drink) for thought.


An idea to keep in mind though i only really have a glass of wine on a Friday and Saturday and this is happening most days of the week.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK no he tolerates a few minutes and then goes for you even though its him that's chosen to come to you,  if he's around when me and Bruce move in together (which will hopefully be sometime within the next year) then we'll have to find a new home for him as we want to try again for kids but I wouldn't trust Bubbles anywhere near a child unfortunately xx


We had a cat just like that, in fact the most beautiful cat I’ve ever had but he never fully relaxed and like bubbles would come to you, purr and let you stroke him and then lash out, you could never trust him completely.  It’s great to hear you are hoping to set up together with Bruce, I hope that happens very soon for you both but I agree it doesn’t sound like a baby should be near Bubbles x


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Suggest away!
> I’m pushing for a pump, SB.  Had a phone conversation with a dietitian/ DSN recently. She wants me to send her some Libre data at the end of the month, and we’ll take it from there (ever so slowly, obvs, because of the current situation).


 I think your approach of gathering data helps to show that you will make effective use and do the work involved in .  The Libre makes this a lot easier and will show clear obedience of the overnight issues.  It is great that they are considering this for you.  (You had probably told us that already and I had forgotten)


----------



## SueEK

@karloc and @HenryBennett just my personal opinion but I don’t think there is a normal, everyone is different and my ‘normal’ seems to be in the 6s no matter what I try, others appear to always have readings in the 4s or even 8s so what is normal for one is most definitely not for another. I think if we can try to achieve our normal numbers whilst doing the best we can then that is all we can do.  Also for T1s I think it is slightly different as they are juggling insulin doses based on their food intake etc.  As I say though just my personal opinion as I see things. X


----------



## SB2015

karloc said:


> A 4.8 and scales reading lowest in living memory  .
> It maybe just me but I find a 'Normal' level of 4-7 very wide. Is there such a thing as ideal or are we such a varied bunch there is not such thing. In a world that has been so driven by the low-fat hype train I can't help but wonder if the 'Normal' range is just the statistics of people getting away with it - as many of us did for a while.


I wonder whether the 4-7 is what non diabetics usually stay in, but they also go up after eating, just not as much as we do. 

 I still remember the DSN saying to me at my first 6 month review after diagnosis now you “just need to keep your levels between 4 and 7”.  No mention that that was impossible to do!!  It encouraged me to set totally unrealistic targets for myself.

I find it encouraging to see a more realistic picture with the levels posted on here in the mornings.  It is all so variable and we are all juggling many different factors, and whilst juggling with three balls is manageable, more than that is really difficult.  All we can do is the best that we can.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Looks and sounds painful!
> I tend to eat tea  between 6pm and 7pm and my bolus for that is 1:10. Last night after a couple of hours the Libre showed a 3.6 but the finger prick was 4.2. Had a snack of peanuts and 2 tiny cornichons with a glass of wine which worked out at about 8u so as it was less than 10g and with alcohol i didn't bolus for it. 6.4 at bedtime when i had the basal.
> It doesn't seem to matter whether i have a snack or not, whether i bolus for a snack or not, its so unpredictable overnight and i've had a couple of overnight hypos over the last 2 weeks which Libre shows have lasted a couple of hours. Its always around the same time it goes up. I have wondered if its hormonal (i am of a certain age now).x


I see you had rice and fat, it's possibly a combination of that for last night at least, rice tends to spike people later, I haven't even attempted it because of that and my eating disorder xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> We had a cat just like that, in fact the most beautiful cat I’ve ever had but he never fully relaxed and like bubbles would come to you, purr and let you stroke him and then lash out, you could never trust him completely.  It’s great to hear you are hoping to set up together with Bruce, I hope that happens very soon for you both but I agree it doesn’t sound like a baby should be near Bubbles x


Well his mums said they (her and his dad) will sort out a new cooker for him and that's really the only thing thats stopping me being there now, we were supposed to sign for the flat together when he got it and live together but that morning I received the news that my grandad had been found in his flat dead so I wasn't in the mood for signing for a flat and moving in, my mum might take him but if not then he will just have to rehomed, we really want to try and be parents again and we're both getting on so can't wait around forever xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Well his mums said they (her and his dad) will sort out a new cooker for him and that's really the only thing thats stopping me being there now, we were supposed to sign for the flat together when he got it and live together but that morning I received the news that my grandad had been found in his flat dead so I wasn't in the mood for signing for a flat and moving in, my mum might take him but if not then he will just have to rehomed, we really want to try and be parents again and we're both getting on so can't wait around forever xx


Sounds great Kaylz you go for it as soon as you can, don’t hang about as life goes by too quickly x


----------



## karloc

@SueEK @SB2015 I agree T1 or any medications will make things different to 'Normal' what ever that is   and 'targets' to keep out of hypo range will be different.
As a self inflicted type 2 things are moderatly simple for me .
I know that I can get my BG down to 4.0 with Zero carbs and I dont go into Hypo. At the moment I aim to stay in the 4.something range (only morning tests), I still have the fat stores and my liver has shown it can make the glucose I need.

mmm I wonder how many calories I burn replacing that drop of blood each day  .


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, who knows anymore what causes these levels to rise and fall. My DSN says its all about looking for patterns, but most of the time there just isn't one, and being as there are so many reasons why we rise and fall its hard to pinpoint. Oh well...just keep going.
I really hope you and Bruce get to move in together soon and things go well for you. As SueEK says, life is short and you need to make the most of every day x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, who knows anymore what causes these levels to rise and fall. My DSN says its all about looking for patterns, but most of the time there just isn't one, and being as there are so many reasons why we rise and fall its hard to pinpoint. Oh well...just keep going.
> I really hope you and Bruce get to move in together soon and things go well for you. As SueEK says, life is short and you need to make the most of every day x


Know exactly how you feel (not that I've spoken to a DSN for a long time lol) but I always try and see a pattern and there very rarely is one, so frustrating!
Thanks, the first thing I'd do is treat myself to a long lie! Haha xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning folks

I woke on 5.9, after sleeping for a short while in the night on 2.8, so 5.9 is the effect of three jelly babies, after which I went straight back to sleep, confident that I would be safe. Cue smug feeling...

My calculations the other day were erroneous, mind. I’ve finished the new Cormoran Strike book, all 800 Kindle pages of it. No spoilers, folks. It’s great fun. The thing is, the hardback version is also 800 pages long, so if you don’t like detective stories you’ve got a handy doorstop.

I’ve got a new Kindle, a Kindle Oasis. It’s as light as a feather, and has bells and whistles that I haven’t yet explored. Costs twice as much as a routine Paperwhite. That means I’m paying for fresh air. Half the weight, and double the cost. Go figure

I’m spending money like it’s going out of fashion at the moment. Next thing arriving on Saturday is a nice new OLED TV from the mad scientists at LG. I’ve wanted one for a while, but the smallest they did was a 55 inch, which is far too big. They’ve just released a 48 inch, which tempted me in to go for it. Paid for it with my Debit card, but don’t tell DUK, I only send £25 a month to them.

In other news, I got a report from my recent abdo scan. My pancreas is heavily calcified, and very atrophic. ( As if I didn’t know.) As a by the way, they also said my left hip was grossly arthritic. I need a new one, but I don’t get any pain from it unless I twist the hip. I’ll arrange a telephone appointment with the doc to refer me to an orthopod. Might as well get it done privately, I’ll let you know what happens.

Don’t know what everyone else is doing, but I’ll be watching footie. Yesterday I watched Blackburn demolish Wycombe Wanderers 5-0. Could have been more. Sorry to any Wycombe fans, but that won’t be their heaviest defeat this season. Out of their depth, methinks.

Have a good day, gang, and stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, sadly I can't claim a hat trick. My reading this morning at 7.30 when the Libre alarm went off was 4.4 so I snoozed on (I would of course have been out of bed like a shot it had registered another 5.2). Woke up again at 8.11am with a reading of 3.9 which was soon fixed by DP without any need for hypo treatment. 
Damp and dismal here today but at least it isn't cold. Been out and done about 6 miles swinging the legs although I kept it to a steady yomp today as I had one too many glasses of rose last night and didn't feel up to jogging. 
Going to make a real effort to eat dinner earlier tonight. I think a roast chicken dinner is on the cards. 

@Michael12421 Nice to see a good middle ground reading from you today. Hope all is well with you.

@Anitram Congrats Martin on yet another House Special! You make it look far too easy!

@eggyg Congrats to you too on your news of an addition to the family. Hope everything goes smoothly for them.


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 Nice to see a good middle ground reading from you today. Hope all is well with you.

Thank you very much.  My sight isn't any better, just have to hang on until October 2nd. tho' I am not expecting much.

The xenophobic peasants around here have attacked again, tyres punctured for the 8th time. I should buy shares in Goodyear!

Never mind about the hat trick, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @Michael12421 Nice to see a good middle ground reading from you today. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Thank you very much.  My sight isn't any better, just have to hang on until October 2nd. tho' I am not expecting much.
> 
> The xenophobic peasants around here have attacked again, tyres punctured for the 8th time. I should buy shares in Goodyear!
> 
> Never mind about the hat trick, there is always tomorrow.


What on earth do you mean, tyres punctured for the 8th time - do you mean the locals and if so why would they do that or I have taken it the wrong way?


----------



## Michael12421

No it is the right way.  These villages have extremely narrow roads and I live in one, vehicles can't pass so you have to park in wider streets. There is one family here who have 3 cars, 3 motorcycles and one quad bike and they think that you can't park opposite their house because it stops them from doing so and also think that they 'own' the street. Police are useless, all you get is the ubiquitous shrug of the shoulders if you complain.  In future I will park outside of the police station, not that it will do much good as hey only 'work' from 8.30 until14.30 Monday to Friday.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> I woke on 5.9, after sleeping for a short while in the night on 2.8, so 5.9 is the effect of three jelly babies, after which I went straight back to sleep, confident that I would be safe. Cue smug feeling...
> 
> My calculations the other day were erroneous, mind. I’ve finished the new Cormoran Strike book, all 800 Kindle pages of it. No spoilers, folks. It’s great fun. The thing is, the hardback version is also 800 pages long, so if you don’t like detective stories you’ve got a handy doorstop.
> 
> I’ve got a new Kindle, a Kindle Oasis. It’s as light as a feather, and has bells and whistles that I haven’t yet explored. Costs twice as much as a routine Paperwhite. That means I’m paying for fresh air. Half the weight, and double the cost. Go figure
> 
> I’m spending money like it’s going out of fashion at the moment. Next thing arriving on Saturday is a nice new OLED TV from the mad scientists at LG. I’ve wanted one for a while, but the smallest they did was a 55 inch, which is far too big. They’ve just released a 48 inch, which tempted me in to go for it. Paid for it with my Debit card, but don’t tell DUK, I only send £25 a month to them.
> 
> In other news, I got a report from my recent abdo scan. My pancreas is heavily calcified, and very atrophic. ( As if I didn’t know.) As a by the way, they also said my left hip was grossly arthritic. I need a new one, but I don’t get any pain from it unless I twist the hip. I’ll arrange a telephone appointment with the doc to refer me to an orthopod. Might as well get it done privately, I’ll let you know what happens.
> 
> Don’t know what everyone else is doing, but I’ll be watching footie. Yesterday I watched Blackburn demolish Wycombe Wanderers 5-0. Could have been more. Sorry to any Wycombe fans, but that won’t be their heaviest defeat this season. Out of their depth, methinks.
> 
> Have a good day, gang, and stay safe.


Well Mike sounds like you’re  “ skiers” like us! Spending the kids inheritance! You can’t take it with you. My ma in law has hung on to her money for years so there was “ something for the boys”. None of the “ boys” are badly off at all and we’re sick of telling her to spend it. Now at 83 she keeps saying I wish I’d done that blah blah blah. Of course she now can’t do it. Spend, spend, spend, that’s what I say!


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> @Michael12421 Nice to see a good middle ground reading from you today. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Thank you very much.  My sight isn't any better, just have to hang on until October 2nd. tho' I am not expecting much.
> 
> The xenophobic peasants around here have attacked again, tyres punctured for the 8th time. I should buy shares in Goodyear!
> 
> Never mind about the hat trick, there is always tomorrow.



Oh Michael, I am so sorry to hear that! How shocking! Are you parking your car somewhere that others feel they have a right to park... even if it is not a legitimate right? For your car to be repeatedly targeted so many times seems personal rather than just because you are not a local. It must be very upsetting as well as expensive. And even more of a problem to get it fixed with your eyesight being poor. Have they done all 4 tyres or just one or two? 
Goodness, you are not having an easy time of it at the moment. I hope things improve soon and you get your eyes sorted in the near future if nothing else.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> No it is the right way.  These villages have extremely narrow roads and I live in one, vehicles can't pass so you have to park in wider streets. There is one family here who have 3 cars, 3 motorcycles and one quad bike and they think that you can't park opposite their house because it stops them from doing so and also think that they 'own' the street. Police are useless, all you get is the ubiquitous shrug of the shoulders if you complain.  In future I will park outside of the police station, not that it will do much good as hey only 'work' from 8.30 until14.30 Monday to Friday.


I’m sorry to hear this Michael, there are problems everywhere with parking, especially in our street, our neighbours have 5 cars and no drive or handstanding and you can only park on one side of the street so I know how frustrating it is but can’t believe they would ever resort to puncturing someone’s tyres. I would park as far away from the culprits as you can even though you shouldn’t have to. I do hope things improve somehow x


----------



## Michael12421

Just the one time this week.  I am parking legitmately.  Many other people also park there but their cars/tyres are not targeted.
I have had dog poo smeared over the car, windscreeen wipers bent, the paintwork deeply scratched and side-mirrors broken off. If I could afford it I would leave but I can't.  Most of the locals here are appalled at what I have been through


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> The xenophobic peasants around here have attacked again, tyres punctured for the 8th time. I should buy shares in Goodyear!


Thats awful!! Why on earth do people do that?!!


----------



## SueEK

I don’t quite know what to say other than I’m truly sorry for your plight x


----------



## Michael12421

I  am sure that I am not alone in this situation, there are hate-mongers everywhere in this world, they probably hate because they are incapable of understanding or compassion.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> I  am sure that I am not alone in this situation, there are hate-mongers everywhere in this world, they probably hate because they are incapable of understanding or compassion.


You are very calm about it, i'm not sure i would be in that situation. Its horrible for you.


----------



## Michael12421

It is horrible and I am not that calm. I am angry, not just at what I have had to go through but at the extreme lack of action by the police. I have done everything I can to earn the accolade of being a 'good neighbour' - which is the highest you can get in this very rural part of Spain. I am tired though and just wish that I coud lead the solitary, happy and quiet life that I wished.


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> The xenophobic peasants around here have attacked again, tyres punctured for the 8th time. I should buy shares in Goodyear!


Hard to put up with, I’d guess. Not nice.


----------



## Bexlee

4.3 at 10.30 when I woke up. 

Sounds horrible @Michael12421

Hope everyone has a good week ahead.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

Blue Monday again already. For the 2nd day on the trot it’s a 5.0.

Time to replace my car so hoping to go for a test drive this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a 7.4 for me, putting it down to peanuts as didn’t eat much yesterday. Grandson out of hospital, brain scan clear and he is his usual comedic self. They have referred him for a scan of his heart however, not much more info on that so will have to do the ‘wait and see’.
Off to work shortly which I’m not looking forward to. Looks like we will be battening down the hatches this week.
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Grandson out of hospital, brain scan clear and he is his usual comedic self.


 Good, good


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 6.8. Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

11 year anniversary for me and Bruce today, obviously no plans  never mind only 4 days until pay day, can't wait to get some shopping!

6.8 this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today.  
Have a good Monday everyone.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.8 this morning after yesterday's Sunday roast 'out out'.
@Kaylz enjoy your celebrating as best you can with one eye on payday!

I saw on the CAP website the other day ' Do you have too much month left at the end of your money' I thought it very provoking...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. An 8.6 for me this morning and its Monday, my worst day of the week 

@Kaylz, Happy Anniversary, hope Bruce likes his gift
@SueEK, glad your grandson is ok. Have a good day. 
The news is on this morning and i wish they would stop using the term "lockdown". I know we need to do something but there has already been barriers put in place around a local supermarket and a shop has already reported running out of toilet rolls!
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  10.3 here - so, I change the timing of my evening meal bolus to avoid crashing an hour later and NOW I’m high overnight and in the morning (after 2 wee small hours correction doses), fffleurrgh. @khskel I seem to remember you saying your evening bolus is problematic. What do you do, timing-wise? Do you split the dose? My digestion seems to be a bit more laid back in the evening!
> 
> Oh, wot lovely news @eggyg.


Still work in progress. Splitting seems to be best solution so far. First half just after eating. Second lot about 30 mins later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Back to the grindstone today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Put basal up to winter level again, having put it up a couple of weeks ago, then lowered it again for the summer weather we’ve been having.
Doing my normal weekly shop in a mo, and I need looroll this week, hope I haven’t left it too late! Surely people haven’t got through all the stuff they panic-bought in March yet.


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Still work in progress. Splitting seems to be best solution so far. First half just after eating. Second lot about 30 mins later.


Thanks @khskel - I’ll give it a go.  

Moooorning. 8.3 here...getting there.


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed on a 5.1 and woke to 8! You try your best and get kicked in the teeth by the DF
have a good day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice round 6. I’m up four hours later than I was yesterday, must have needed it. Nice day again but it’s going to change this week. Mr Eggy has nearly finished painting the back of the house, should be done today. No plans for me, a walk probably but nothing more exciting than that.
@Robin I too need loo rolls! @SueEK glad your grandson is home and well. They’re a worry. Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

Happy Anniversary to you, @Kaylz & Bruce! 

Glad to hear your grandson is ok @SueEK


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Didn’t realise my iPad’s battery was so low that it switched off, plug it to charge &wait for it to switch back on, password & restart palaver!  This time the ghosting greyed out effect was useful in that I didn’t have to retype everything! & TBH HAVE to add a Blushing emoji! too!

08:36 BS 6.0 Quite pleased with that & a bit relieved! Phew! Yesterday I was a bit high all day because of the knock-on effect of slept through midnight Levemir: 12’s after eating & down to 10’s before the next meal; midnight was still 10.0 so, stuck in 10 units of Novorapid too!

Now it seems LR doses have eventually righted the ship & I wake in range, the rest of the day will be as well?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- Watch out @SueEK , I think I’ve got the suduko bug now & 10 puzzles yesterday after downloading an app on my iPad. I don’t like being timed though, extra pressure, & just snap pictures to add to notes & add in the numbers the same way as the day before; even did one very quickly after midnight LR in bed before dropping off again! I just needed to get the hang of it & away I went: got faster & now down to about 20 minutes! A jigsaw sudoku sounds interesting & maybe I can work myself up to doing one some day?


----------



## Kaylz

This is what I got him, not much but cash is short, also got him a box of Milk Tray xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks watch out Teds about a low 3.6 on a warm sunny day,
26.C at the moment don`t want to drop my Basal as the temperature is due to drop.

Been AWOL for a few weeks but have been following the forum.

Congratulations @eggyg & Mr @eggyg on your new arrival.

Happy anniversary Kaylz and Bruce nice prezzie @Kaylz.

Take care folks nice to be back onboard, stay safe.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning, and flat line again.

However yesterday the levels were bonkers during the day.
Should have read @Robin’s post earlier and I may have remembered to switch to winter ratios.
But then the sun is out again today.  Just more practice at juggling.

We too did a quick stock check of loo rolls, yeast and flour @eggyg and @Robin 
But will it be the same things this time?

Cormoran Strike is excellent on TV @mikeyB with excellent casting.
I had not thought about getting the books.  Good plan

Off on a tree hunt today.  A multi stemmed birch to replace a pittosporum that had gone on strike for the last two years.  Also after a few replacement pots.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  Ted’ back! Better watch out as he’ll be on top of any double entendres; intended or not! Welcome back Ted @KARNAK


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks watch out Teds about a low 3.6 on a warm sunny day,
> 26.C at the moment don`t want to drop my Basal as the temperature is due to drop.
> 
> Been AWOL for a few weeks but have been following the forum.
> 
> Congratulations @eggyg & Mr @eggyg on your new arrival.
> 
> Happy anniversary Kaylz and Bruce nice prezzie @Kaylz.
> 
> Take care folks nice to be back onboard, stay safe.


Glad to see you back. I’m in North Devon next month and I’m bringing the big roll of cotton wool incase I need to drive down to Torbay at short notice!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 5.5 this morning, and flat line again.
> 
> However yesterday the levels were bonkers during the day.
> Should have read @Robin’s post earlier and I may have remembered to switch to winter ratios.
> But then the sun is out again today.  Just more practice at juggling.
> 
> We too did a quick stock check of loo rolls, yeast and flour @eggyg and @Robin
> But will it be the same things this time?
> 
> Cormoran Strike is excellent on TV @mikeyB with excellent casting.
> I had not thought about getting the books.  Good plan
> 
> Off on a tree hunt today.  A multi stemmed birch to replace a pittosporum that had gone on strike for the last two years.  Also after a few replacement pots.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I need to go to Specsavers! I first read that you were practicing JOGGING! 
I hope the panic buying isn’t the same as last time. Let’s see what Professor Whitty has to say at 11am before I pop to Tesco!


----------



## adrian1der

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Only started testing last Thursday (newly diagnosed). 9.1Thursday, 8.8 Friday, 7.4 Saturday, 7.0 Sunday and 6.9 this morning. Hopefully going in the right direction.


----------



## Northerner

adrian1der said:


> Only started testing last Thursday (newly diagnosed). 9.1Thursday, 8.8 Friday, 7.4 Saturday, 7.0 Sunday and 6.9 this morning. Hopefully going in the right direction.


Sounds like you are making good progress  Don't be concerned if you get the occasional rise, all those figures are very good at this stage, and we all get blips from time to time  As your experience builds you should be able to achieve consistently good numbers, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks watch out Teds about a low 3.6 on a warm sunny day,
> 26.C at the moment don`t want to drop my Basal as the temperature is due to drop.
> 
> Been AWOL for a few weeks but have been following the forum.
> 
> Congratulations @eggyg & Mr @eggyg on your new arrival.
> 
> Happy anniversary Kaylz and Bruce nice prezzie @Kaylz.
> 
> Take care folks nice to be back onboard, stay safe.


Great to hear from you Ted


----------



## adrian1der

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you are making good progress  Don't be concerned if you get the occasional rise, all those figures are very good at this stage, and we all get blips from time to time  As your experience builds you should be able to achieve consistently good numbers, so keep up the good work!


Thanks!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> This is what I got him, not much but cash is short, also got him a box of Milk Tray xx
> View attachment 15265


Aww thats lovely @Kaylz


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 is a popular number this morning but I am in good company with @Bexlee and @Kaylz.... Happy Anniversary to you and Bruce. 
@KARNAK Great to see you back Ted. We have been worried! Make the most of soaking up those rays of sun today.
@SueEK So pleased that grandson is back home and no problems showed up on brain scan.... was going to day brain scan was clear.... but hopefully not! Fingers crossed heart scan shows nothing untoward as well. 
@adrian1der That is a really promising sequence of numbers. Well done!


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks watch out Teds about a low 3.6 on a warm sunny day,
> 26.C at the moment don`t want to drop my Basal as the temperature is due to drop.
> 
> Been AWOL for a few weeks but have been following the forum.
> 
> Congratulations @eggyg & Mr @eggyg on your new arrival.
> 
> Happy anniversary Kaylz and Bruce nice prezzie @Kaylz.
> 
> Take care folks nice to be back onboard, stay safe.


Good to see you back Ted xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 11 year anniversary for me and Bruce today, obviously no plans  never mind only 4 days until pay day, can't wait to get some shopping!
> 
> 6.8 this morning
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Congrats to you both and that’s a lovely present xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Congrats to you both and that’s a lovely present xx


Thanks my lovely, I got a t-shirt and earrings from him, I'm obsessed with stars and saw a 3 pack of star earrings (ranging in size) and commented they were beautiful so he bought them xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely, I got a t-shirt and earrings from him, I'm obsessed with stars and saw a 3 pack of star earrings (ranging in size) and commented they were beautiful so he bought them xx


Ah that’s lovely and shows he took notice, sounds like you have a really great relationship x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz special at 5.7 for me today! 
Still aching after a 'mega' patio onslaught yesterday, perhaps I shouldn't have done the 5k run too!
Anyhoo, number one son came round and guess what? He had surplus materials left over from his patio work (its a family trait   ) and he brought it round for me!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

6.4 for me today and another exciting day ahead. Got in yesterday to 25 tasks, I thought ok I can handle that and 62 pieces of dictation - I just laughed, on my own, in my little office. At the end of 7 hours, with more dictation coming through I still had 41 on the screen when I left, what a joke.  Apparently the situation was brought up in the doctors meeting and they’ve suddenly realised that 2 of us can’t do 4 people’s work - gosh what a surprise!!  SO off I go again and I will just prioritise as I always do.
Went to the opticians as well yesterday, they have changed my frames and adjusted them and we agreed to give it another couple of weeks to see if my eyes settle. Very helpful they were.
Have a good day, looks like we are going to need to put the shorts away. Take care all and have a good day xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Pasta for tea last night, albeit only 60g weighed out which is 19g of carbs.

So, it’s 5.4 from me this morning.

Have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Rang the health centre yesterday to see about speaking to the pharmacist about having my Tresiba increased as I’ve upped the dosage since I switched to cartridges and it’s lasting the same time as my NR so thought it would be easier to have the same amount of each rather than ordering them at different times, well she decided to just put MOST of my diabetes meds and my BP pills on a serial prescription, just need to call the chemist now to talk it through and set a start date etc

Anyways its a (below) for me today


Got away rambling about other things yesterday so forgot last weeks stats so they are as follows

Waking Average – 5.5

Total Insulin – 198U

Bolus Insulin – 65U

Basal Insulin – 133U

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all, hope you are well.
Thought I would pop in and say say hi.

5.2 this morning.

Stay safe people x


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A 5.1 for me this morning. Its supposed to be a lovely day today and i'll be spending it indoors with 5-7yr olds.
@Kaylz, its good your pharmacy are doing that, it will make it easier for you. Hope you and Bruce had a nice anniversary.
@SueEK, i don't know where you live but if its near me i would be offering to come and help. I used to do office work but stopped when i had my children. There are times lately that i have considered going back to it, am absolutely shattered at work atm. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Gruers

A 7.4 from me today after a curry last night 
have a great day and enjoy the sun


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here.

@SueEK you’re their most valuable asset - I just hope they wake up to the fact soon!

I had a look on my surgery’s website yesterday for info about this year’s flu jab. Apparently, they’re doing a mass flu jabathon in October at the local community centre, 9am to 4pm, first come first served. Considering that most of the local population is retired / ancient, I’m not sure it’s such a good idea! It’ll be rammed.

Off to (outdoor) knitting today - first time since March. Really looking fwd to seeing ev1.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this very dull day. Mount Skiddaw has disappeared behind mist and cloud, not a sign of it. No plans today except make a goulash for the tea. Have a fab day everyone. @Hazel nice to see you and congrats on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.7 here.
> 
> @SueEK you’re their most valuable asset - I just hope they wake up to the fact soon!
> 
> I had a look on my surgery’s website yesterday for info about this year’s flu jab. Apparently, they’re doing a mass flu jabathon in October at the local community centre, 9am to 4pm, first come first served. Considering that most of the local population is retired / ancient, I’m not sure it’s such a good idea! It’ll be rammed.
> 
> Off to (outdoor) knitting today - first time since March. Really looking fwd to seeing ev1.


We had a letter a couple of weeks ago about a mass flujabathon at our local airport! Hope it’s not too planeful!  I’ll get me coat!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

More of the same for me today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, its good your pharmacy are doing that, it will make it easier for you. Hope you and Bruce had a nice anniversary.


To be honest, I'd have preferred sticking to online repeat as and when needed as with not being in my own place I don't have much room to keep things so 8 week's worth of stuff I have no idea what I'm supposed to do with it all, I only have the smallest cupboard in the kitchen and that's to keep all my stuff!  We didn't do anything and our time was cut 2 hours short as he had a Morrison's delivery due 9-10pm but phone call just before 7 asking if he would accept it early so he had to leave for that, if only they could leave it on the doorstep like my DHL parcel! lol



Bloden said:


> I had a look on my surgery’s website yesterday for info about this year’s flu jab. Apparently, they’re doing a mass flu jabathon in October at the local community centre, 9am to 4pm, first come first served. Considering that most of the local population is retired / ancient, I’m not sure it’s such a good idea! It’ll be rammed.


Someone posted on our local Facebook community page last night that you have to phone the surgery and book an appointment this year, well looks like grandad will need to learn how to use his phone sharpish! I however still won't be opting for it xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK , i've just re read my post. Please don't think i mean your job is easier than mine!! I just meant i think i need a change and some days its hard being jolly and upbeat all of the time. Anyway, i hope you have a good day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today.


----------



## freesia

I rang about my flu jab yesterday. I was told they were doing over 65s first and i would have to wait.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> I rang about my flu jab yesterday. I was told they were doing over 65s first and i would have to wait.


Hi Freesia, this may be because they use a different jab for the older ones than the youngsters,so they group the age groups together.  I saw on our site that under 65s were not possible yet.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning.  So close today!

A normal day today.  Pilates, coffee a bit of gardening before the weather turns and then weaving.

Have a good day all.


----------



## grovesy

SB2015 said:


> Hi Freesia, this may be because they use a different jab for the older ones than the youngsters,so they group the age groups together.  I saw on our site that under 65s were not possible yet.
> [/QUOT
> Yes mine was the specific the specific one, I also saw no one younger than me there!


----------



## Lanny

08:20 BS 5.3  I know it’s a good figure BUT, just a point lower? Would be joining @Kaylz & @Hazel on HS this morning but, left out in the cold! Boo hoo!

Woke up in a jolt & a rather hurried, panicked, fumbling getting dressed rush to thefront door because I slept past 06:00, first thing I did was look at my watch,  I thought I heard my doorbell ring while still asleep! I’m expecting a rather important, to me parcel, from the online Apple Store, don’t live anywhere near one & the online store is my only option, & their VERY helpful text last night said it’s being delivered today from 06:04 to 10:04! It’s taken me until now to get my heart rate down to post after my mad dash! AND it wasn’t a delivery: it was a 2nd text saying exactly the same message that it’s coming today; why send a 2nd one?

It’s yet another iPhone/iPad 2 metre cable to slot into the plug for charging: don’t know what it is but, each one only lasts about 2 years; it’s not cheap either at £29 each & this is the 3rd one I’ve needed since August 2015! The 1 metre cables that come in the box with the iPad & iPhone just isn’t long enough to reach me from the floor, where the power wall outlet, & the height of my bed so, only use those for when I need to connect to transfer things to/from my MacBook! & Frustrated emoji!

It was a very cold dash too & a certain two parts of my body are still a bit tender from the cold chafing, the ladies will know to which parts I refer! I’m warming up slowly back in bed with no electric heater, central heating not on yet, as I can’t hear the doorbell over the sound of the fan heater! 

A shiveringly cold Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- Apparently shiveringly isn’t a word as I had to fight autocorrect a few times as it kept changing it to shimmeringly! But, sometimes a word should be a proper word as it just fits the bill! You know what I mean, right?


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Item just delivered! Warming up with heater on & breakfast later!


----------



## karloc

A 4.8   but Water down to a dribble but kettle is full


----------



## pm133

9.9 this morning.
Last night's delicious strawberry and white chocolate muffin is having it's revenge.
Totally worth it.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.5 on a very overcast day 23.C at the moment, spent a few hours tanning yesterday.
Lidl shopping today still quite a few grockles about so need to tread carefully.

Thanks everyone for welcoming me back much appreciated.

Congratulations on your HS @Kaylz & @Hazel.

@eggyg can you bring some bubble wrap too.

@Lanny most men know what you mean also.

Take care folks great to be back onboard take care stay safe.


----------



## Stitch147

freesia said:


> I rang about my flu jab yesterday. I was told they were doing over 65s first and i would have to wait.


My gp is the same. So I'm booked in with boots for mid october.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. A 5.1 for me this morning. Its supposed to be a lovely day today and i'll be spending it indoors with 5-7yr olds.
> @Kaylz, its good your pharmacy are doing that, it will make it easier for you. Hope you and Bruce had a nice anniversary.
> @SueEK, i don't know where you live but if its near me i would be offering to come and help. I used to do office work but stopped when i had my children. There are times lately that i have considered going back to it, am absolutely shattered at work atm.
> Have a good day all.


Bless you, I would take you up on it as well x


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.7 here.
> 
> @SueEK you’re their most valuable asset - I just hope they wake up to the fact soon!
> 
> I had a look on my surgery’s website yesterday for info about this year’s flu jab. Apparently, they’re doing a mass flu jabathon in October at the local community centre, 9am to 4pm, first come first served. Considering that most of the local population is retired / ancient, I’m not sure it’s such a good idea! It’ll be rammed.
> 
> Off to (outdoor) knitting today - first time since March. Really looking fwd to seeing ev1.


Thanks Bloden, a number of the doctors have come in to see me to see if they can do things themselves which is nice but most of them can’t even spell all the diseases, conditions, drugs etc etc that they dictate about haha. They are appreciative but doesn’t solve the problem lol x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> @SueEK , i've just re read my post. Please don't think i mean your job is easier than mine!! I just meant i think i need a change and some days its hard being jolly and upbeat all of the time. Anyway, i hope you have a good day.


Haha I didn’t take it that way at all and I could no more work with children than fly to the moon, that’s a REALLY hard job x


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Hi Freesia, this may be because they use a different jab for the older ones than the youngsters,so they group the age groups together.  I saw on our site that under 65s were not possible yet.


Ooooh, i quite like being called a youngster


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Haha I didn’t take it that way at all and I could no more work with children than fly to the moon, that’s a REALLY hard job x


It is good if we each find the job that suits us.
When I speak to primary teachers I am always in awe.  I could never have done their job. 
 I was fine when they get to 11.
When I was chair of the PPG I was also so aware of the importance of all the staff that support the GPS, and also of the abuse that they often receive from patients when feel the Practice doesn’t do what they expect. Many forget that their own health is their own responsibility.  The Practice can only help those that want to help themselves.  I hope you had a better day today @SueEK


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> 9.9 this morning.
> Last night's delicious strawberry and white chocolate muffin is having it's revenge.
> Totally worth it.


If you smile whilst you eat those treats you use up more calories!!  Not sure it has any impact on the carbs though.


----------



## KARNAK

Has anyone heard from @Flower?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> It is good if we each find the job that suits us.
> When I speak to primary teachers I am always in awe.  I could never have done their job.
> I was fine when they get to 11.
> When I was chair of the PPG I was also so aware of the importance of all the staff that support the GPS, and also of the abuse that they often receive from patients when feel the Practice doesn’t do what they expect. Many forget that their own health is their own responsibility.  The Practice can only help those that want to help themselves.  I hope you had a better day today @SueEK


You’re not wrong, the whole surgery is like a finely tuned machine that’s a bit off key at present. Thankfully I don’t work in Reception as they are the ones that get it in the neck from the patients and some people are pretty horrible.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.4 today. Had my flu jab yesterday and my arm is surprisingly sore. Off to work soon, last day, I have a week off and I’m very glad for it.
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.6 from me today. I’ve lost another fraction of a pound that takes my BMI down to the magic 25.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.4


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> A 5.6 from me today. I’ve lost another fraction of a pound that takes my BMI down to the magic 25.


Well done @HenryBennett - I said you were looking good!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 this morning for me.  

Dez


----------



## Bexlee

7.8. It’s lovely and cool here and raining. No idea where the children go when it rains at break/lunch. Guess I’ll find out shortly !
Have a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 6.4 today. Had my flu jab yesterday and my arm is surprisingly sore.


Yes Sue, had mine on Saturday and been sore for 3 days, just worn off.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning with a very poor nights sleep score.
No idea why but BG quite often reflects this.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Has anyone heard from @Flower?


yes me yesterday xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.9 for me today, could be better but could be worse

Enjoy your day folks
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning. 9.1 for me though i went out to eat last night for friend's buethday. Couldn't look at menu before and she chose the place. Menu was total carbs so 9.1not too bad on the whole.
@Bexlee, our children have to stay in the classroom if its heavy rain at break and lunch. I can tell you, the mix of smells of food isn't great, even with all the windows and doors open, and the food goes everywhere


----------



## karloc

wow a 4.7 after Dominos pizza last night, my body may finally be getting back th ability to handle carbs. But back the low carb again, still more weight to loose - must not get complacent at this point  
It's a good day despite the rain, we have water again and, touch wood the internets might be fixed .
If the teenagers start acting like humans again - It will have all been a dream .


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Well done @HenryBennett - I said you were looking good!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Yes Sue, had mine on Saturday and been sore for 3 days, just worn off.


Flu jabs - yes or no? I’ve never had one, am not an anti-vaxxer, but am wary of the flu jab.


----------



## karloc

HenryBennett said:


> Flu jabs - yes or no? I’ve never had one, am not an anti-vaxxer, but am wary of the flu jab.


I will get mine when offered, no real down sides.


----------



## eggyg

6.2 this wet morning. I have literally just been stung by a wasp! I spotted our local sparrowhawk on the wall at the very back of my garden, I got a blurry photo before he flew off. I decided to sneak up to see if I could see him, we have a wasps nests under our decking and a wasp buzzed around me as usual. Came back in as no sign of sparrowhawk just a few feathers, opened my iPad, logged in here and .....ahhhhhh! I dived up, threw my dressing gown off and a bloody wasp flew out and the sting was stuck in my shoulder! Panicked as couldn’t get it out and it was stinging like mad,  woke Mr Eggy, who was fast asleep, he dived out of bed, which isn’t good for a man with a heart condition, and got the sting out with the tweezers. I’ve put some insect bite stuff on, but my arm is feeling very, very stiff, a bit like when you’ve had your flu jab. I’m in pain! Any suggestions? I can react badly to most insect bites. Great start to the day!  PS just had a antihistamine tablet I got earlier in the summer for an infected bite.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Flu jabs - yes or no? I’ve never had one, am not an anti-vaxxer, but am wary of the flu jab.


I’ve had one every year for 13 years as I don’t have a spleen, so it’s a no brainier for me. Mr Eggy was reluctant at first but I eventually persuaded him.


----------



## pm133

So as I was going to bed last night my reading was 10.5 so there was obviously a bit of residual glucose which my bolus insulin wasn't touching. Took a correction dose of 3 units and woke up this morning with a fabulous 7.1 so quite happy with that. Maybe this is something I'll need to get used to doing to get my levels to under 7.

Had a bit of trouble getting blood this morning but hands were pretty cold and I hadn't drank during the night.


----------



## Robin

That’s unusual, @eggyg, for a wasp to leave the sting behind, its normally bees that do that. The old wives remedy is vinegar for wasps, bi-carb for bees, to neutralise the alkali or acid respectively. Though I think an antihistamine trumps both.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.7 for me.

Mr Stupid renewed his membership of the idiots club by forgetting to take his evening levemir. Realised at bedtime due to the upward arrow on the libre. Cautious recalculation of the dose required and not a total disaster.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, must have been the half bottle of fizz I consumed last night, it was our wedding anniversary. Not a significant one, but any excuse..


----------



## Kaylz

@Bexlee and @freesia your kids seem more looked after down there, even when it's been pouring the kids up here have still had to go out at their alotted times, sent with wellies, waterproof coats and downstairs even has the wee lasses snowsuit prepared for her for nursery, there have been a lot of parents complaining about it

Also saw on Facebook a parent complaining about a teacher at the high school in the lunch queue, they had pulled their face mask forward clearly to be able to make themself understood but a child took a picture and sent it to their mum, personally we weren't allowed to take pictures in school but never mind
xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> yes me yesterday xx


It was good to see @Flower back.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> It was good to see @Flower back.


it most certainly was, have missed her a lot, always has a funny quip in her postings here that brings a smile to your face xx


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning. Very happy with that.

Rain!!!  Haven’t seen this for ages.
I hope the stings calms down @eggyg 
Happy anniversary @Robin 
You have definitely got your head round things quickly @pm133 
I have had the flu jab for thirteen years with no issues apart from a bit of a sore arm @HenryBennett , it just seems a good plan to avoid issues that I can.

Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @Bexlee and @freesia your kids seem more looked after down there, even when it's been pouring the kids up here have still had to go out at their alotted times, sent with wellies, waterproof coats and downstairs even has the wee lasses snowsuit prepared for her for nursery, there have been a lot of parents complaining about it
> 
> Also saw on Facebook a parent complaining about a teacher at the high school in the lunch queue, they had pulled their face mask forward clearly to be able to make themself understood but a child took a picture and sent it to their mum, personally we weren't allowed to take pictures in school but never mind
> xx


We do get them out as much as possible, if its light rain out they go as 5-7yrs need to burn off some energy i think if we are expecting them to sit and learn. Its only if its heavy rain they stay in break and lunch, though if they have forest school, they still go out x


----------



## Bloden

KARNAK said:


> Has anyone heard from @Flower?


She’s around. I saw her on another thread yesterday.  

Morning folks. 3.1 here...I’m up n down with the Tresiba at the mo.

It was great to catch up with my fellow knitters yesterday. They’ve all been living pretty solitary lives since March but were really upbeat. Extremely resilient older ladies!


----------



## Lanny

08:24BS 5.1  Just overshot a HS by 1 point today! But, still in the 5’s so, I’m pretty happy with that! The HS can be a bit elusive like that for me & I miss it by a bit on each side!

I went for a BIG shop of just under £100 from tesco today 13:00 to 14:00 as panic buying has been setting in again & I was left a bit short the last 2 weeks: managed ok 1st week; 2nd week was harder as had even less by the end of that week! So, I’m making as sure as I can I don’t run short this week by ordering loads: if it all comes, I’ll freeze the excess; if not, hopefully enough comes to last me the week! AND, wouldn’t you know, loo roll is the first thing I noticed to run short again: haven’t been able to get any the last 2 shops; WHAT is it about loo roll?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone

4.8 for me this morning, kktuime to reduce the Lantus I think

Enjoy your day and stay safe people


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> That’s unusual, @eggyg, for a wasp to leave the sting behind, its normally bees that do that. The old wives remedy is vinegar for wasps, bi-carb for bees, to neutralise the alkali or acid respectively. Though I think an antihistamine trumps both.


That’s what Mr Eggy said. I wonder if it was a bee from the Michaelmas daisy ( I was right beside it) rather than a wasp from the wasp nest? The wasps have never bothered us at all. It’s still stinging but my arm doesn’t feel as achy.


----------



## Bloden

OWWWWW @eggyg. Hope the sting’s calming down.  

I’m an annual flu jabber too - not encountered any problems. And there’s the added bonus of protection from the flu!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.0 on a rainy day temp. a bit cooler today 21.5C.
More shopping today couldn`t carry it all yesterday plus a neighbour
who cooks for me is 80 years young tomorrow, flowers & prezzie time.

The right way to go @eggyg with the antihistamine works better than
most remedies hope it feel better soon {{{HUGS}}}.

@pm133 settling in very well good to see, put your hands in warm water
to get the blood circulating before you test but you may get some DP.

Take folks take care stay safe.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 - higher than I’d like but given all the crap I’ve eaten recently it’s not too bad. 
Tightening things up again now for the foreseeable future and planning the segue to a full time LCHF 90% Veggie way of eating.


----------



## Kaylz

So t-shirt that Bruce got me is washed, quote is so right for me just now LOL xx


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Flu jabs - yes or no? I’ve never had one, am not an anti-vaxxer, but am wary of the flu jab.


Last year was the first year I had one, I thought with both diabetes and heart disease would be daft not to, I would encourage you to have one but appreciate it is a personal thing.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> So t-shirt that Bruce got me is washed, quote is so right for me just now LOL xx
> View attachment 15274


Ooh think I could do with one of those and lurrve the colour x


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Pouring down. 7.8 @ 5.36am 

Always have a flu jab but arm was sorer than normal, maybe it's a higher dose of whatever it is just in case.  I couldn't lie on it for a couple of days, never noticed that before.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Ooh think I could do with one of those and lurrve the colour x


I've a second on the way apparently, he held it up last week and wasn't sure it would fit so ordered another in a size up, cheeky bugger! As small will fit me fine, just wait I'll let you all know as will be putting it on tonight xx


----------



## pm133

SB2015 said:


> You have definitely got your head round things quickly @pm133



The hardest bit is accepting that the meters are very unreliable. On top of the varying amount of natural insulin my pancreas is still producing (when it can be bothered to actually do some work), this offends my sense of fairness :-D


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Also saw on Facebook a parent complaining about a teacher at the high school in the lunch queue, they had pulled their face mask forward clearly to be able to make themself understood but a child took a picture and sent it to their mum, personally we weren't allowed to take pictures in school but never mind
> xx



So kids don't need to wear masks but teachers do?
One day we're going to look back on all of this and wonder how on earth we allowed such stupidity to run our country.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> So kids don't need to wear masks but teachers do?
> One day we're going to look back on all of this and wonder how on earth we allowed such stupidity to run our country.


I assume your England? I'm not, so things are slightly different, I dont know about schools there but certainly in our schools the kids must wear face masks when maneuvering around the school, on school transport etc xx


----------



## grovesy

pm133 said:


> So kids don't need to wear masks but teachers do?
> One day we're going to look back on all of this and wonder how on earth we allowed such stupidity to run our country.


Rules vary from school to school even in England.


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> I assume your England? I'm not, so things are slightly different, I dont know about schools there but certainly in our schools the kids must wear face masks when maneuvering around the school, on school transport etc xx



I'm in Scotland.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> I'm in Scotland.


So am I and the high school children in my area must wear a mask when manouvering the corridors etc xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning. 9.1 for me though i went out to eat last night for friend's buethday. Couldn't look at menu before and she chose the place. Menu was total carbs so 9.1not too bad on the whole.
> @Bexlee, our children have to stay in the classroom if its heavy rain at break and lunch. I can tell you, the mix of smells of food isn't great, even with all the windows and doors open, and the food goes everywhere



@freesia We have year group bubbles so they have break together as a bubble (1 year group at a time) and the same with lunch so we do get a little while without them. We’re following a normal time table with them moving around as normal and us staying put. I can safely say I have never been so knackard in all my life!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> . I can safely say I have never been so knackard in all my life!


I know exactly what you mean! I just don't seem to stop and i've got so many little jobs on the go in between supporting the teacher and working one to one that i never get to finish anything.


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> @Bexlee and @freesia your kids seem more looked after down there, even when it's been pouring the kids up here have still had to go out at their alotted times, sent with wellies, waterproof coats and downstairs even has the wee lasses snowsuit prepared for her for nursery, there have been a lot of parents complaining about it
> 
> Also saw on Facebook a parent complaining about a teacher at the high school in the lunch queue, they had pulled their face mask forward clearly to be able to make themself understood but a child took a picture and sent it to their mum, personally we weren't allowed to take pictures in school but never mind
> xx


@Kaylz we’ve been lucky weather wise so far. We also have quite large spaces inside so I think they’ll be pampered just fine! You Scots are braver then the English - that’ll set a lot of people off! I’m Northern but English side


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  Feeling like it's almost time to get the SAD lamp out - how the seasons change!


----------



## HenryBennett

I was awake early this morning. Maybe the excitement of collecting my new (to me) car this morning. I ought to be too old for that sort of malarkey. I’ll blame the mundanity of lockdown and dieting. 

Anyway it’s a 5.2 this morning.

I’m new to this thread, can someone in the secret society tell me why, please, that’s the house special. Just as long as you don’t have to kill me first


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## HenryBennett

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.1 for me today  Feeling like it's almost time to get the SAD lamp out - how the seasons change!


I know what you mean, and as we get older the seasons roll around ever faster. I don’t have SAD, but do have a lamp that changes colour and intensity to wake me gently when the mornings are dark. I’ve been wondering this week if it time to get it going.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Six of the best this morning with a 6.0 .
Used to have a SAD lamp when I worked underground for MOD.
@HenryBennett no SAD lamp for you if you are getting new wheels today... what ya getting?? AND congrats on HS which apparently the optimum reading in the mornings (I stand to be corrected) @Northerner has various celebratory images to share! 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today.  
Congratulations @HenryBennett on the house special. The reason why 5.2 is that special number is lost in the mists of time, I believe. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> no SAD lamp for you if you are getting new wheels today... what ya getting?? AND congrats on HS which apparently the optimum reading in the mornings


Thanks Snowwy. It’s the Lexus CT200h, for hybrid. Moving down to a hatchback from a SUV.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> The reason why 5.2 is that special number is lost in the mists of time


All the way back to the _Illuminati_ no doubt


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Used to have a SAD lamp when I worked underground for MOD.


Wow, you were a mole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HenryBennett said:


> All the way back to the _Illuminati_ no doubt


My lips are sealed.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well Libre hasn't been very accurate the past few days so when I scanned to a 3.6 I thought nae chance but finger prick confirmed a 3.8  3 glucose chews for first brekkie produced a 4.8 before the proper breakfast

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A 7.8 for me this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, no reading for me today, tried but no blood, weather has definitely changed as chilly and bucketing with rain. Am off now for 11 days, hurrah, going to Sainsbury’s, out for breakfast with my son and then taking doggy down the van for a week or so, depending on the weather.
@HenryBennett congrats on the HS
Have a good one all x


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Morning all, no reading for me today, tried but no blood, weather has definitely changed as chilly and bucketing with rain. Am off now for 11 days, hurrah, going to Sainsbury’s, out for breakfast with my son and then taking doggy down the van for a week or so, depending on the weather.
> @HenryBennett congrats on the HS
> Have a good one all x


Have a good break @SueEK


----------



## eggyg

A 6.9 for moi. Oh la la!  Very cold and damp this morning and the weather isn’t looking so good either! Off for haircuts this morning, for both of us, and a ‘tash waxing, that’s just me! Probably have a bit of lunch, must remember to wear mask at all times in the cafe, except when eating of course. Does it start today or at midnight today? It’s all so confusing so will just wear it at all times whilst indoors. Not sure how I will get my ‘tash waxed though! Have a good day everyone.
Congrats @HenryBennett on the HS and the new car! Don’t know which is the most exciting.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Got text yesterday re flu jab so better get that booked. 

Received letter yesterday saying medical investigation had been completed and I'm good to drive for another 3 years. Licence to follow. I actually got the licence on Monday.
Pretty good as I only applied online last Thursday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, started a new Libre sensor, which seems to be behaving itself from the outset. Six of us are supposed to be doing our exercise class in someone's garden today, but I fear the grass may be too wet after all yesterday’s rain.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> So t-shirt that Bruce got me is washed, quote is so right for me just now LOL xx
> View attachment 15274


I think Bruce muddled you up with Bubbles! 

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Had a phone call from the surgery yesterday - could I plz phone my GP in a month and tell her how much I weigh...strange but true.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I think Bruce muddled you up with Bubbles!


You could be right there! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add a few bits to my post but head was still a bit fuzzy so I'll just ramble on here lol

T-shirt fits fine, even a bit loose to what I generally wear so ordering a medium has been a waste of time as I said it would be

Also spoke to Bruce on the phone yesterday, we've decided when I do eventually move in we'll need a fridge freezer so I spent a while yesterday looking at them online, you get some quite nice ones don't you? lol
xx


----------



## ColinUK

10.2 this morning. And the beginnings of a cold.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 10.2 this morning. And the beginnings of a cold.


That’s ‘cos you’re back at work! You must have got it from yourself!


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> 10.2 this morning. And the beginnings of a cold.


And my exercise has plummeted now I’m working everyday. I used to go on really long walks (sometimes 15-20 miles or so) but now I’m at my desk until 8pm so I’m not able to.
Time to get the gym membership going again and get back to weatherproof exercise methinks.
Got a tonne of Exante products coming tomorrow (and only just discovered that they offer a permanent 40% discount for diabetics) so that’ll stop the weight ticking up again.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That’s ‘cos you’re back at work! You must have got it from yourself!


I’ve checked with my Covid Track and Trace app and it says I’ve been in close proximity to my cat so blame him


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> I’ve checked with my Covid Track and Trace app and it says I’ve been in close proximity to my cat so blame him


Unless we can get a cold virus via Zoom


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today and from today I'll be having to wear a mask all day at work.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations n your HS @HenryBennett  I didn’t know for ages why 5.2 until @KookyCat posted & said she came up with that as it wasn’t too low or high & gave her “room for a nice breakfast spike afterwards“! She was a regular poster in the early days of this thread but, doesn’t post as often now. Having read a few of her posts, she sounds like quite a character!

I hope you get over your cold soon @ColinUK Go give that snotty so & so of a cold a good fight & kick its ass! Two fists up emoji!

08:25 BS 12.0! I have absolutely no idea why? Very confused emoji! It was 13.0 on first waking, got up & washed my hands to retest but, it’s not much better! It was 6.0 at midnight when Levemir went in! BUT, I was aware of my heart rate being very high while I slept, not enough to wake me, & wonder if I’m coming down with something too? Either that or for some reason went low in the night but, didn’t wake with the tell tale hangover headache! That emoji just isn’t adequate for representing the confusion I feel! This one is slightly better but, a wee bit extreme!

Anyways, with an unexplained reading like that, all I can say is “POOH”!

I got all of my BIG shop yesterday apart from the new chicken satay wrap & have some loo paper, thank goodness as was down to 2 rolls! My fridge & freezer are nicely stuffed & I‘ll just need a wee shop next week for the fresh stuff like milk, mushrooms, eggs & bread! It’s always a bit dicey wether I get sandwiches, wraps or sushi delivered as they sell out that fast & I usually wait to eat lunch on shopping days so, like a quick sandwich, slightly easier to get, or I love sushi, very hard to get & can’t remember the last time I managed to get any!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I need a correction added to my breakfast bolus now before I eat!


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> I was awake early this morning. Maybe the excitement of collecting my new (to me) car this morning. I ought to be too old for that sort of malarkey. I’ll blame the mundanity of lockdown and dieting.
> 
> Anyway it’s a 5.2 this morning.
> 
> I’m new to this thread, can someone in the secret society tell me why, please, that’s the house special. Just as long as you don’t have to kill me first


Congratulations on the House Special!  It was decided a few years ago that a waking number of 5.2 was pretty much perfect, as it not only suggested good numbers through the night, it is a reflection of good overall control and, for those on insulin it is comfortably above a hypo level (hypo is below 4.0)


----------



## SB2015

Snap @HenryBennett.  A HS for me too.  First for ages.

A ‘normal’ day for me.
Have a good break @SueEK


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on the House Special!  It was decided a few years ago that a waking number of 5.2 was pretty much perfect, as it not only suggested good numbers through the night, it is a reflection of good overall control and, for those on insulin it is comfortably above a hypo level (hypo is below 4.0)
> 
> View attachment 15280


Did a bit of detective work. It was starting to be mentioned nearly 6 years ago. 








						Group 7-day waking average?
					

Good morning  8-7




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Congratulations n your HS @HenryBennett  I didn’t know for ages why 5.2 until @KookyCat posted & said she came up with that as it wasn’t too low or high & gave her “room for a nice breakfast spike afterwards“! She was a regular poster in the early days of this thread but, doesn’t post as often now. Having read a few of her posts, she sounds like quite a character!
> 
> I hope you get over your cold soon @ColinUK Go give that snotty so & so of a cold a good fight & kick its ass! Two fists up emoji!
> 
> 08:25 BS 12.0! I have absolutely no idea why? Very confused emoji! It was 13.0 on first waking, got up & washed my hands to retest but, it’s not much better! It was 6.0 at midnight when Levemir went in! BUT, I was aware of my heart rate being very high while I slept, not enough to wake me, & wonder if I’m coming down with something too? Either that or for some reason went low in the night but, didn’t wake with the tell tale hangover headache! That emoji just isn’t adequate for representing the confusion I feel! This one is slightly better but, a wee bit extreme!
> 
> Anyways, with an unexplained reading like that, all I can say is “POOH”!
> 
> I got all of my BIG shop yesterday apart from the new chicken satay wrap & have some loo paper, thank goodness as was down to 2 rolls! My fridge & freezer are nicely stuffed & I‘ll just need a wee shop next week for the fresh stuff like milk, mushrooms, eggs & bread! It’s always a bit dicey wether I get sandwiches, wraps or sushi delivered as they sell out that fast & I usually wait to eat lunch on shopping days so, like a quick sandwich, slightly easier to get, or I love sushi, very hard to get & can’t remember the last time I managed to get any!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I need a correction added to my breakfast bolus now before I eat!


Just checked again and it’s a much more respectable 6.8 - for reasons best known unto itself ‍♂️


----------



## pm133

Was 6.1 last night and took 2 units to try and bring it down.
9.8 this morning. This is not as easy as I thought it would be.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all

5.0 for me today

Lovely sunny day here, colder, but nice.
Off out for some essentials. 
Stay safe folks


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Was 6.1 last night and took 2 units to try and bring it down.
> 9.8 this morning. This is not as easy as I thought it would be.


Do you mean you were 6.1 when you tested to go to bed? If so then that does not need corrected and brought down! xx


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> 10.2 this morning. And the beginnings of a cold.


----------



## HenryBennett

Northerner said:


> It was decided a few years ago that a waking number of 5.2 was pretty much perfect


Thanks - makes sense.


----------



## Stitch147

Anitram said:


> Our youngest works at Sainsbury's and has been wearing a homemade mask for a while but yesterday everyone was issued with corporate masks in Sainsbury's colours, so they're now part of the uniform.


We're waiting for the branded ones to arrive so today I'm wearing my Stitch one.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks 5.7 on a busy morning, tumble dryer he say no.
Ted say yes you will and sorted it out no problem now, its in the skip.
Not really changed the thermostat all ok now.

Showers all day today very low 20.C at the moment may have to get the thermals out.

Congratulations on HS @HenryBennett & @SB2015.

Oh @pm133 bad mistake as @Kaylz says no need for adjustment
no not so easy but learnable.

Enjoy your time in the van @SueEK.

Take care @ColinUK man {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care folks the new rules apply today so be careful, stay safe.


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Do you mean you were 6.1 when you tested to go to bed? If so then that does not need corrected and brought down! xx



Yes and I agree with you. I don't know why I did that.
I think I'd have been better re-testing myself when I was up at 3am. Any correction could have been done then if needed.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> Was 6.1 last night and took 2 units to try and bring it down.
> 9.8 this morning. This is not as easy as I thought it would be.


You many well have had a hypo in the night if you took units at 6.1, and the rise in the morning was the liver dumping glucose in the night.  There is so much to think about but it will become just part of your new normal.  That doesn’t mean we don’t make any mistakes though!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Harry Casual


----------



## KARNAK

Nice motor Henry I was a Technician for Lexus in year dot,
short pockets long arms come to mind, keep it loved.


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> Nice motor Henry I was a Technician for Lexus in year dot,
> short pockets long arms come to mind, keep it loved.


Thanks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning (after a horrible night) = 4.2


----------



## Snowwy

HenryBennett said:


> Harry Casual
> 
> View attachment 15284


Nice wheels!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning, been dozing since 4 as the foxes out back decided to have a barking competition!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Good morning all. It’s 4.6 here this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Jeez its a chilly one the day, never mind heating on for an hour boost and I'll get my breakfast and coffee shortlt, hopefully the combination heats me up!

5.7 here today

Enjoy your day folks
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.8 for mr today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 on this chilly morning.  

Dez


----------



## SB2015

And I thought I was up early!  Well it is for me.

A 5.1 for me this morning.  So close. I should have eaten those extra crunchy bits from the pan last night.

I hope things are more settled during the day @Michael12421 .
Enjoy the new car @HenryBennett 

Teaching weaving all morning, walking, a singing lesson and it is my week to cook.  A full day.

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A 5.6 for me this morning. Going to be a long day, i have the class all day. At least its Friday.
Have a good day folks x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.4. Cooler here too but we’ve switched the heating on, now on the autumn/ winter regime. Babysitting day today. She’ll arrive at 9ish and create mayhem until 2.30! Only joking, she’s a little star. Still need a lie down though when she’s gone! Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Taken to stabbing the evening bolus in the thigh and that seems to be doing the trick.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Still need a lie down though when she’s gone! Have a great day.


Know that feeling!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here, central heating definitely put itself on this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 here.

Sorry to hear you had a rough night @Michael12421.

Well, it’s virtual Welsh today - I hope the teacher sends the link out asap, cos it could take me all morning to find the classroom. I’ve got the best teacher this year - they’re all excellent, but this guy’s hilarious. Laughter and learning is a great combo.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Good morning. 6.4. Cooler here too but we’ve switched the heating on, now on the autumn/ winter regime. Babysitting day today. She’ll arrive at 9ish and create mayhem until 2.30! Only joking, she’s a little star. Still need a lie down though when she’s gone! Have a great day.


At least you can hand them back.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Laughter and learning is a great combo


That sounds excellent @Bloden.


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning. And waiting for a courier to arrive with an ETA of “between 07:15 and 22:35pm” to quote their peculiarly written email.


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> At least you can hand them back.


That’s why I love being an uncle. When my nephew was younger I could wind him up and get him all excited about everything and then hand him back to my brother and sister in law and leave them with the chaos


----------



## Lanny

08:59 BS 11.7!  EEEEEK! Not much better than yesterday! But, I wake with a stonking headache! BS was 5.7 at midnight so, taking yesterday’s waking reading into account as well, I think I went low in the night? So, I think LR doses need going down a bit again as meal readings are all still range. Midnight readings are a wee bit lower than usual so, I’ll reduce midday LR as well: I’ll try 56 & 36 today & see what happens?

Already bunged in 16 units Novorapid & half an oatcake as I don’t want to eat, sitting up in bed with my head throbbing: half of 28 is 14 +2 correction equals 16; will eat lunch later! Nope! Not going to frown, JUST, as I’m pretty sure what’s going on now & can do something about it!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, after a number of attempts got a 6.4 same as @eggyg, so cold here so heating has had to go on, couldn’t believe the rain last night either. Cleaning day in the van today, shower and an attempt to get Misty out. Was so cold last night she actually got IN the bed with me, nice hot water bottle though.
@HenryBennett enjoy your car.
@Michael12421 hope you can have a little nap today .
Have a good day everyone and stay warm x


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a lovely sunny day 24.C at the moment.

No heating needed here, tried to download the Covid app on my
i phone but it won`t support it so done it on my Android instead.

Sorry you had a rough night @Michael12421 but your test figure was better.

Enjoy your virtual class today @Bloden. 

You also @SB2015 with your weaving class etc.

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> At least you can hand them back.


That’s the best bit!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> That’s why I love being an uncle. When my nephew was younger I could wind him up and get him all excited about everything and then hand him back to my brother and sister in law and leave them with the chaos


Our youngest daughter does that with her nephew and nieces, she’s now expecting her first baby, I’ve a feeling her sisters may be getting their own back!


----------



## pm133

So at 1 am my reading was 8.5. Was tempted to take a couple of units but decided to leave it and trust the basal to take care of it and this morning recorded 7.0.
That's my lowest morning reading since diagnosis.

I did learn one painful lesson though.
Using my sleeping wife to warm my freezing hands up before taking blood is not a mistake I will be repeating any time soon.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> trust the basal to take care of it


you are aware that basal insulin shouldn't bring you down too much right? its supposed to keep you steady and if it lowers your BG the chances are your dose is too high, of course 8.5-7 isn't that much of a concerning drop but say if you are a few mmol lower on waking than you were when you went to bed then adjustments would need made as long as it was 4 hours after your last bolus you went to bed xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Nice motor, Henry. Must be a dream to drive?


Thanks Martin. It’s very comfortable and very easy to drive. They call it the F-Sport but it’s a long way from a GTi  Running costs will be a lot lower than my ageing SUV.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> especially as at 72 I wonder how much longer I'm going to be driving.


You wouldn’t believe how many people in NI driving still are in their 90’s. Outside of Belfast and Londonderry roads are very much quieter than England.


----------



## Bexlee

ColinUK said:


> That’s why I love being an uncle. When my nephew was younger I could wind him up and get him all excited about everything and then hand him back to my brother and sister in law and leave them with the chaos


Did you ever get out on the naughty step though? I regularly end up on the naughty step at my sisters after winding nephews up. As I can’t visit (rule of 6 and where they live) I kind of miss that!


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> you are aware that basal insulin shouldn't bring you down too much right? its supposed to keep you steady and if it lowers your BG the chances are your dose is too high, of course 8.5-7 isn't that much of a concerning drop but say if you are a few mmol lower on waking than you were when you went to bed then adjustments would need made as long as it was 4 hours after your last bolus you went to bed xx



I'll keep on eye on that.
Thanks.

I think the key is to make sure I'm testing after each bolus has worn off otherwise my results will be artificially high AND I won't get an accurate feel for whether the basal is keeping me steady overnight. I wonder if that's why I'm not getting a good feel for whether the basal is working or not.

At the moment I'm looking at around 4 hours between meals and preferably more than that. 5 hours would be ideal I think.

Getting a machine (Libre?) which constantly checks BG levels could give a very interesting insight into what my body is doing.


----------



## Bexlee

4.9 this morning. Rough night trying to stay above 5. Had 3 bad days at work with levels hard to sort, all change of routine and different breaks and lunches. Managed 3 weeks before issues so not too bad really.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 4.9 this morning. Rough night trying to stay above 5. Had 3 bad days at work with levels hard to sort, all change of routine and different breaks and lunches. Managed 3 weeks before issues so not too bad really.


@Bexlee, i know what you mean. Mine has been a bad couple of weeks. At least its the weekend. Hope you're spending all of it planning.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> I'll keep on eye on that.
> Thanks.
> 
> I think the key is to make sure I'm testing after each bolus has worn off otherwise my results will be artificially high AND I won't get an accurate feel for whether the basal is keeping me steady overnight. I wonder if that's why I'm not getting a good feel for whether the basal is working or not.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking at around 4 hours between meals and preferably more than that. 5 hours would be ideal I think.
> 
> Getting a machine (Libre?) which constantly checks BG levels could give a very interesting insight into what my body is doing.


Well as your relatively new you wouldn't have experienced basal testing yet but it would be worth having a read up about it now in preperation

What insulins is it that your on? 

Yes but be wary, the Libre doesn't suit/work well for everyone, always confirm high or low readings with a finger prick, if you lie on it while sleeping it can produce what we call compression lows showing you as hypo when you haven't been, they can be innacurate if not well hydrated etc, I love mine and it's been a game changer for me in giving me the confidence to do more excerise again xx


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Well as your relatively new you wouldn't have experienced basal testing yet but it would be worth having a read up about it now in preperation
> 
> What insulins is it that your on?
> 
> Yes but be wary, the Libre doesn't suit/work well for everyone, always confirm high or low readings with a finger prick, if you lie on it while sleeping it can produce what we call compression lows showing you as hypo when you haven't been, they can be innacurate if not well hydrated etc, I love mine and it's been a game changer for me in giving me the confidence to do more excerise again xx



I'm on Humulog and Abasaglar.
Just had a look at basal testing and it seems relatively straight forwards in principle.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @Bexlee, i know what you mean. Mine has been a bad couple of weeks. At least its the weekend. Hope you're spending all of it planning.



A bit to do but I planned a lot in the summer - feeling a pretty smug now as not having to work as hard as others are !!! So it keeps it easier now when I’m knackard ! Hope you have a good day with your class - I couldn’t do little ones !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hope you have a good day with your class - I couldn’t do little ones !


Long day but they were good, bless them. Shattered now though. How teachers do it all day is beyond me. A day every so often is enough. Just found out i have them again for an afternoon next week


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8


Hope you can get those levels up quickly and not feeling too bad Michael {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   It's a 5.1 from me today


----------



## HenryBennett

The weekend already! As Al Stewart sang, time passages.

A pleasing 5.1 this morning. Have great weekend tout le monde.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well spoke to the chemist yesterday regarding the serial prescription, she said the health centre were putting most of the diabetics on it, she also mentioned that it hasn’t worked for many, understandable as things can play a part in needing more or less insulin etc, but we’ll give it a try and see how things go, if need be I can go back to ordering repeats, first one due in 4 weeks as I’ll be running out of Tresiba first so possibly my first overstock starting already seen as I got a repeat dispensed on Wednesday!

So as follows

5 boxes test strips

3 boxes of needles

1 box of lancets

2 boxes each of Tresiba and Novorapid cartridges

First problem – 1 box of cartridges last me about 10 weeks at the moment, second – That’s less strips than I’m entitled to, I can’t see this ending well at all!

Nae much sleep last night, lad downstairs had loud music on again, pretty sure he had his mates in as well which of course he shouldn’t have

Anyways, its a 5.6 for me on this VERY chilly day, away to get breakfast sorted and then I’ll get the heating on

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8


Oh dear @Michael12421, you’re sailing too close to the wind again, poor you. Have you lowered your basal? Have some slow-release carb for dinner tonight!  

Moooorning.  5.1 here.

It’s chilly out there. Even hubby commented on it, so it must be cold! Wrap up warm folks, or huddle together in a group (of no more than six) to keep warm.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this fine Saturday morn. 

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 this morning..
Was on the upper end of my carb allowance yesterday so a quieter day today. @Michael12421 I don't know much, but that reading sounds pretty low!

Sadness in our town today with the news of the loss of the Police Sargeant Matt Ratana... He was a volunteer coach at our East Grinstead Rugby team. RIP sir.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Dropping car off for MOT this morning so better get a move on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Oh dear @Michael12421, you’re sailing too close to the wind again, poor you. Have you lowered your basal? Have some slow-release carb for dinner tonight!
> 
> Thank you, and @Northerner. I have reduced my basal yet again.  I also reduced my NR last night and ate more carbs - pasta with fish followed by 2 of my cakes with honey but still woke up low. This morning I reduced my Toujeo by yet amother unit.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 9.2 @ 5.26am. I'm going back to bed in a minute, been up since 2. Stupid sleeping hours, not good for a person. 

RIP that poor man.  All the news has been rotten lately, makes you not want to watch.


----------



## Docb

5.9 for me this morning.  

Morning readings been creeping up over the last couple of weeks, now averaging 6 rather than five. Went to bed last night on 8.9, much higher than normal and just tested to see my breakfast has pushed me up to 10.3 against a normal of around 8. Something is going on, goodness knows what.  Let's hope it is the diabetes fairy and will all go back to normal soon.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all. 7.8 for me today. Weekend off work, nothing much planned.


----------



## SueEK

Sunny but chilly here today but not as cold as yesterday. Got hubby to bring my boots and gloves when he came down yesterday. Managed to get Misty out once yesterday which was a miracle, she must have known my friends were bringing the dog buggy down. I put her in it and what a laugh, a Staffordshire bull terrier in a buggy. Thankfully it has a hood with a black netting that goes all around it so you can’t see her that well. I shall be using it if I can’t get her out because I want to go walking and don’t want to leave her in the van. I’m sure after a while I will be able to get her out and she will walk but we’ll see.
Anyhow a 6.2 today and lots of jobs to do today.
Have a good day and yet again stay warm x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny, frosty morning, yes you read that correctly, there’s been a ground frost up here. Even now there’s still frost on the roofs. Heating gone on with a vengeance this morning! Back to the real craic. A very nice 5.5 today, that means I don’t have to wait an hour after bolusing for my breakfast. Thank goodness, ‘ cos I’m Hank! Have a superb Saturday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, forgot to lower basal last night to accommodate the Friday night glass of wine (or two).


----------



## Lanny

08:46 BS 7.9  Ok a smidey wee bit above target but, anything lower than the last 2 days I’ll take!
After meals readings yesterday was just a bit higher but, I think will settle with the lowered LR doses & I’ll give it a few days before deciding if the NR needs a wee tweak? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- It’s nice to wake up headache free this morning although, I was a wee bit apprehensive about what figure would come up on the meter?


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Its a bit late for me posting this morning...had a lovely lie in and It was 6.6 at breakfast. Lovely and sunny this morning but cold. Hubby off work today...going out..don't know where
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. Its a bit late for me posting this morning...had a lovely lie in and It was 6.6 at breakfast. Lovely and sunny this morning but cold. Hubby off work today...going out..don't know where
> Have a good day everyone


I've already said the first thing I'll be doing when I move in with Bruce is treating myself to a long lie the first night! lol, hope you have a lovely time, its tough not seeing Bruce just now but hopefully in a few weeks xx


----------



## pm133

So last night was my chocolate bar night.
100g of Galaxy.
Was 9.1 at 1am which was reasonable but then went to 13.6 when I woke at 3am.
Took 3 units of bolus and this morning I was back to 6.7 at 9am. My aim to check my basal had to go on hold.
Looks like chocolate night might need to either calm down a little or I might need to take the bolus in two chunks as a habit.

I have gone back to using the 1st drop of blood and have stopped using the deepest setting on Lance so things are less painful and difficult.

6.7 is my new lowest morning result so happy with that.


----------



## karloc

Another morning, another 4.7 .


----------



## ColinUK

5.7


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> 5.7


Feeling minimalist this morning?


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I've already said the first thing I'll be doing when I move in with Bruce is treating myself to a long lie the first night! lol, hope you have a lovely time, its tough not seeing Bruce just now but hopefully in a few weeks xx


Hopefully it won't be too long for you and Bruce x


----------



## freesia

pm133 said:


> last night was my chocolate bar night.
> 100g of Galaxy.


Have you tried Aldi's Moser Roth 85% dark chocolate? I bar is only 4g carbs, it doesn't seem to affect my BS though everyone is different


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> 5.7


That was very short Colin, are you ok?


----------



## pm133

freesia said:


> Have you tried Aldi's Moser Roth 85% dark chocolate? I bar is only 4g carbs, it doesn't seem to affect my BS though everyone is different



I shall try that. Thanks.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> That was very short Colin, are you ok?


You’re not saying, are you, that Colin is verbose or:-
verbiage, choice of words, circumambages, circumbendibus, circumlocution, cloud of words, composition, dialect, diction, expansiveness, expression, floridity, floridness, flow of words, flux of words, formulation, grammar, idiom, language, lexicon, lexis, locution, logorrhea, long-windedness, longiloquence, nimiety, parlance, periphrase, periphrasis, phrase, phraseology, phrasing, pleonasm, prolixity, redundancy, repetition, rhetoric, roundabout, speech, stock of words, talk, talkativeness, tautology, thesaurus, usage, use of words, usus loquendi, verbalism, verbality, verbosity, vocabulary, wordage, wordhoard, wordiness, wording, words


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> You’re not saying, are you, that Colin is verbose or:-
> verbiage, choice of words, circumambages, circumbendibus, circumlocution, cloud of words, composition, dialect, diction, expansiveness, expression, floridity, floridness, flow of words, flux of words, formulation, grammar, idiom, language, lexicon, lexis, locution, logorrhea, long-windedness, longiloquence, nimiety, parlance, periphrase, periphrasis, phrase, phraseology, phrasing, pleonasm, prolixity, redundancy, repetition, rhetoric, roundabout, speech, stock of words, talk, talkativeness, tautology, thesaurus, usage, use of words, usus loquendi, verbalism, verbality, verbosity, vocabulary, wordage, wordhoard, wordiness, wording, words


NAH!!!


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> I shall try that. Thanks.


They are portion controlled to 25g bars though, I know they say in theory as a Type 1 you can eat what you want but remember you dont want to be having large spikes etc so I personally think 100g galaxy is a bit excessive and I wouldv'e thought the same diabetic or not, they aren't really for eating all in one go xx


----------



## Vonny

Wow! Chocolate night! You T1s have all the fun  Still, as I was my usual 5.2 this morning I'm not grumbling...much!


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> They are portion controlled to 25g bars though, I know they say in theory as a Type 1 you can eat what you want but remember you dont want to be having large spikes etc so I personally think 100g galaxy is a bit excessive and I wouldv'e thought the same diabetic or not, they aren't really for eating all in one go xx



It wasn't that long ago that I was munching my way through a 200g bar in one sitting and then reaching for the jelly babies afterwards. I miss the innocence of my youth :-D

I think the problem is the spike. It's the only thing I have with that level of sugar in it. The 85% stuff might be a bit bitter for my taste so I might be limited to just having a few squares of the good stuff at the weekend from now on.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> It wasn't that long ago that I was munching my way through a 200g bar in one sitting and then reaching for the jelly babies afterwards. I miss the innocence of my youth :-D
> 
> I think the problem is the spike. It's the only thing I have with that level of sugar in it. The 85% stuff might be a bit bitter for my taste so I might be limited to just having a few squares of the good stuff at the weekend from now on.


If your used to Galaxy then yes it probably will be a bit bitter for your tastes to begin with, I've always preferred dark chocolate and I find even the Aldi 85% sweet these days but a bar after tea is my treat 3 nights a week, the rest of the time I'm either eating Lindt 90% or Lidl 95% stuff xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening my friends a bit late but a pleasant day.
Flue jab this morning and off to the club. Looked after
three blind ladies and lovely dogs but their lift failed,
every one rallied together and got them home, wonderful.

Well 5.3 for me this morning.

Michael please get those figures raised we are so worried.

Colin you ok?

Have a pleasant evening folks, take care stay safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  It ain't getting any warmer!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.2 for me and yes @Northerner it’s definitely colder this morning. Time to set the heating to come on earlier.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

My average for the week is 5.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,  6.2 again today, 
@HenryBennett great average for the week, does that constitute a SS Street Special rather than just a House?   

Sunday Blessings, 
Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> does that constitute a SS Street Special rather than just a House?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Cald een here as well

6.1 here

Have a nice day and stay warm folks, I'll certainly be putting the heating on after I've had my breakfast
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4.  Pleased with that as had a stubborn hypo last night, possibly caused by our 9 mile walk. Just before tea too, treat it with JBs, didn’t budge, had a very conservative bolus for my tea, 3 units for spag Bol and garlic bread, I thought I would have to do a correction at bedtime. Bedtime I was only 5.1, still had some bolus floating around. Wasn’t hungry but knew I needed to eat, settled on a boiled egg and half a packet of crisps, I know random, but I couldn’t face anything sweet. It seems to have worked. Oh the joy of D! Have a great day, chilly again but not sunny.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> My average for the week is 5.2


Well done on the HS and the weekly average.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 this morning.   
It was blooming cold yesterday, so I put on the central heating for the first time in yonks._ "I might as well bleed the radiators instead of myself for a change"_ thought I. Could I find the bleedin' bleed key? After searching my tool boxes and every drawer and cupboard in the house -nada. 
Just as I was about to click the Amazon "Buy Now" button for another one, I thought of one last place to check. Sure enough there it was snug and safe in the plastic sorting box, that I'd bought this time last year, to keep all my odds and bods in one place. I plead old age!  
All the radiators are fully functioning now and ready to withstand whatever the coming winter can throw them. 
Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   7.3 here.

Hahaha, I like it @Snowwy, a Street Spesh. Congrats @HenryBennett on the fab average.

It’s definitely autumn - my skin’s starting to get itchy, which is a sure sign it’s getting colder. I’m like the strip of seaweed my gran’s neighbour had hanging by her front door - she used it to forecast the weather. If it was wet, it was going to rain. If I’m itchy, it’s going to be cold.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather alarming "LO". Once vertical a rather more respectable 5.4. Graph shows when I started lying on the sensor 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

I’ve been in hospital this week with high blood pressure which remains high even with meds, but not as high as when I was admitted, I had my flu jab yesterday and my reading today is 7.6.                                                         It’s very cold here but have a nice day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, assisted by jelly babies in the night, even with a reduced overnight basal. BG spent all day yesterday plummeting, even though I only did two short walks. Daytime reduction in order too, today. (Until the DF flits off somewhere else, and everything will have to go back up to normal levels.)


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> It’s a 5.2 for me and yes @Northerner it’s definitely colder this morning. Time to set the heating to come on earlier.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.





HenryBennett said:


> My average for the week is 5.2


Sounds like a Deluxe House Special @HenryBennett !  Congratulations!


----------



## pm133

Had a homemade chicken curry last night and was 11.0 at bedtime.
Remembered advice from D Nurse about curry sometimes taking a while to burn up and didn't correct. At 2am checked again and I was 8.5 and this morning woke up to a 7.7
So, given that I only dropped 0.8 in the night I think my basal is probably at the right level.
Opened the curtains and was rewarded by a blue sky. No central heating for me.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A 5.2 for me this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Bloden 7.3 for me as well. Definitely chilly, the end of my fingers are cold and tingling, always a sign of colder weather. 
@HenryBennett great weekly average and another HS, I’m feeling a touch green - good on you.
@freesia congrats on your HS, I’m getting greener the most posts I read.
@Gruers sorry you have had another stay in hospital, hope you’re ok now.
@pm133 looks like you are getting the hang of things, well done. As a T2 I always admire how you all work out what you need.
Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Opened the curtains and was rewarded by a blue sky. No central heating for me.


Which part of Scotland are you in? Obviously no blue sky when I open my bedroom curtains before 6am but blue sky now and still a good chill in the air xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Definitely chilly, the end of my fingers are cold and tingling, always a sign of colder weather.


My big toe throbs when it turns cold, I have reduced feeling in it after an accident as a teenager but always feel it when its cold lol, bugs me xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Blazing sunshine here, I've had to close the curtains again, can't see the screen for the glare. Bit nippy though. Heating is on full blast but it always is as Mum is always frozen to the bone and wears fingerless gloves in the house. 

7.0 @ 6.15am I'm very pleased with that.  Blood was easier to extract too.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Heating is on full blast but it always is as Mum is always frozen to the bone


My grandad is the opposite, when he's actually allowed in here he'll bang on about how warm it is when we're sat shivering, it might help him if he didn't wear a t-shirt, a flannel shirt and a jumper or cardigan! And that's most of the year! The jumper comes off in the warmer weather but he still wears the other 2 layers and then has the cheek to complain about the heat!  xx


----------



## Docb

6.9 on waking and 10.7 after breakfast.  Something is going on. I wonder what?  Probably will never know.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> congrats on your HS,


Lol. My first one in a very long time! Hope you're having a restful break.


----------



## freesia

Sunny here as well. Shows up how much my windows need cleaning again!!


----------



## Lanny

09:36 BS 7.8  A bit lower than yesterday & after meals were still a bit on the high side but, came down from 11’s to 10’s so, it’s is settling, slowly! AND I wake up headache free again; a nice bonus! 

I seem to be getting up later as the Autumn/Winter season sets in & now gone from 08:00 ish to 09:00 ish! But, it’s Sunday & I’m feeling easy & lazy!

A late ish, for me, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## pm133

SueEK said:


> @pm133 looks like you are getting the hang of things, well done. As a T2 I always admire how you all work out what you need.



To be honest, without my Diabetes Nurse and the dietician who spoke with me in my first couple of weeks, I'd be lost. It helps that I'm pretty comfortable with numbers and can calculate carbs for the weight of food I am eating but I've got to be careful not to miscount.
The biggest risk is switching off. There are 4 of us at home so when we make a family meal I need to remember to divide the total carbs count by 4. There's been times when I have forgotten to do that and then realised at the last minute that the number of insulin units seems awfully high.


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Which part of Scotland are you in? Obviously no blue sky when I open my bedroom curtains before 6am but blue sky now and still a good chill in the air xx



Fife. The reason it was quite warm when I woke up was that my wife had switched the heating on a couple of hours earlier. So all that "hard man" bravado about not needing the heating on was based on nothing :-D
Which part of Scotland are you in?


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Fife. The reason it was quite warm when I woke up was that my wife had switched the heating on a couple of hours earlier. So all that "hard man" bravado about not needing the heating on was based on nothing :-D
> Which part of Scotland are you in?


I'm Angus, Brechin to be precise, its toasty here now but only cause the suns streaming in, gets like a greenhouse when the suns coming in like that! We are hardier up Scotland when it comes to the weather though lol xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.6 on a great sunny day, 23.C at the moment doors and windows wide open
no wind at the moment but gets a bit chilly if it picks up, coming from the east.

Still loads of grockles about so try to stay out of the town and
off of the beach.

Congratulations on HS @freesia. With you on the windows.

Special congratulations @HenryBennett don`t think its special street more like Sesame Street.

Stay warm folks take care stay safe.


----------



## SB2015

2.9 on waking.  I think it was what woke me up.  Libre showing a gentle descent.
Had problems with pump over the past two days with it not delivering insulin when I thought it had.
New pump on the way.

Congrats on HS @freesia , and on the Super Street Special @HenryBennett 

Sunshine today. Some gardening  but well wrapped up as it is very cold.
Have a good day all


----------



## Kaylz

@SB2015 I hope your new pump arrives ASAP and you manage to get stable BG's again xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> @SB2015 I hope your new pump arrives ASAP and you manage to get stable BG's again xx


Now I am aware that there is an issue, I am being ‘less automatic’ in doing the D stuff, and double checking everything.  It seems to be a communication problem, even though I have changed batteries, battery cover, ....  the new pump should arrive on Tuesday.  

I feel a bit bad as my pump is due for replacement at the end of January, but they were insistent, and I think it does make sense.


----------



## pm133

What's an HS?


----------



## Michael12421

It's a House Special - when you get a reading of 5.2 in the morning.


----------



## Kaylz

@pm133 @Michael12421 has it spot on, it's believed to be the optimal to wake on especially if insulin dependant as there's wiggle room either way

If you are a member of Facebook and are in any Type 1 groups that aren't specifically UK based then you may read things about Unicorn levels, thats when they get a straight 100 on their meter (5.5 in our money) xx


----------



## Michael12421

On my Spanish meter 5.2 is  94 - which I don't get very often.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> On my Spanish meter 5.2 is  94 - which I don't get very often.


I didn't realise the Spanish used the same measurement system as the American's so if you ever get 100 you'll be claiming a unicorn too haha xx


----------



## Michael12421

Can't find any recipes for a unicorn - probably it is served with rather a lot of chips and, of course, ketchup!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

It seems five minutes since I last said Blue Monday.

It’s 5.0 from me to kick off the week. Have a good one.


----------



## Bexlee

4.8. It’s cold and wet. Definitely heading to winter. Have a good day All.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Can't find any recipes for a unicorn - probably it is served with rather a lot of chips and, of course, ketchup!


The horn’s the best bit, really crunchy.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.  
Have a good day.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

On my own already, mum got a text after 10pm last night asking if she could go into work today, so she's off out there now and taking the afternoon off from her volunteering at the charity shop

6.7 for me today

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average - 5.9
Total Insulin - 200.5U
Bolus - 67.5U
Basal - 133U

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.4


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.4


Oh no Michael, I hope you got some fast acting carbs in quickly and your back up now xx


----------



## SueEK

A rather high 7.6 for me today, don’t know why, haven’t eaten since 5.30 yesterday   
Took Misty out in the buggy last evening as she didn’t want to walk, it worked, had her in it for a couple of minutes and got her out and off she went no problem. The only problem is the handles are a little low which is a bit uncomfortable as I am tall but never mind at least she got a bit of exercise.  
Have a good day x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 again today, must rethink the evening diet.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Toast and lots of marmalade and tea. Don't feel at all unwell.  I had a whole chicken pie with flaky pastry for dinner at 6pm followed by two Magdalenas with lots of honey.  I only measured 4.4 before I ate so just had 2 units of NR. Thought that would cover the carbs I ate. I would have been better off if I had no bolus at all!


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I really don't mean to keep banging on but you maybe should have just had the marmalade until your levels were back in range, toast isn't that fast acting and you really should treat immediately rather than going through the time of making toast and a cup of tea etc, its extremely dangerous to be leaving yourself hypo for so long especially when you seem to have no hypo awareness, its very worrying xx


----------



## pm133

Woke up to a 7.0 this morning.  Happy with that.
In the last week my daily average has dropped from 8.85 to 7.0 so progress is being made.
Noticed that whilst my I still feel some numbness in my toes and some sensitivity in my feet in general, that the pain has definitely subsided to the point where I don't have to spray Deep Freeze on them or soak them in a cold water basin. Long may that continue.
My back pain has improved a lot as well.
All I have now is what feels like dull muscle pains in my thighs and calves presumably from all the walking (probably 2 miles) I've been doing each day for the last month after a couple of years of doing almost nothing.


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> Toast and lots of marmalade and tea. Don't feel at all unwell.  I had a whole chicken pie with flaky pastry for dinner at 6pm followed by two Magdalenas with lots of honey.  I only measured 4.4 before I ate so just had 2 units of NR. Thought that would cover the carbs I ate. I would have been better off if I had no bolus at all!



If you are feeling well, is there any chance that your meter is not working properly?
Do you have a backup meter to try out?


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> If you are feeling well, is there any chance that your meter is not working properly?
> Do you have a backup meter to try out?


Michael has these episodes a lot and it's more likely that because of them happening quite often that he has no hypo awareness so he will feel well, I've experienced loss of hypo awareness myself and you do feel completely well and normal, this isn't a new thing for Michael xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, eventually. Put my basal back up, because I'd had a heavy on the protein meal last night, and was rising when I went to bed. (I didn’t bolus at all for it, as I'd had a strenuous walk in the afternoon) Shouldn’t have, as soon as my head touched the pillow I started on a downward line all night til I got to 3.5 at 7.30am, and needed jelly baby assistance.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> Woke up to a 7.0 this morning.  Happy with that.
> In the last week my daily average has dropped from 8.85 to 7.0 so progress is being made.
> Noticed that whilst my I still feel some numbness in my toes and some sensitivity in my feet in general, that the pain has definitely subsided to the point where I don't have to spray Deep Freeze on them or soak them in a cold water basin. Long may that continue.
> My back pain has improved a lot as well.
> All I have now is what feels like dull muscle pains in my thighs and calves presumably from all the walking (probably 2 miles) I've been doing each day for the last month after a couple of years of doing almost nothing.


Good to read that things are settling for you.

It was only once I had insulin and got my levels back in range, that I realised just how poorly I had been for quite a while.  The increased activity will also help you to manage levels.  We tryt o make sure that we ‘do something’ for at least 15 minutes after each meal.  It certainly reduces the post meal spikes that I had, and we also feel so much better by being more active and getting fresh air, rather than slumping.  However we don’t always stick to that!!!


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Toast and lots of marmalade and tea. Don't feel at all unwell.  I had a whole chicken pie with flaky pastry for dinner at 6pm followed by two Magdalenas with lots of honey.  I only measured 4.4 before I ate so just had 2 units of NR. Thought that would cover the carbs I ate. I would have been better off if I had no bolus at all!


Maybe there are times when you need less insulin, and that might help reduce the morning hypos.
I hope the levels are back up soon.


----------



## Gruers

5.7 this morning, very pleased. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## SB2015

5.5 for me this morning.

A cold wet day.  I shall hope that the pond is still warm enough for me to get in and hoik out loads of the oxygentaors and fallen leaves.  Good to get it done before things get any colder.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Michael12421

I don't have a second meter.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> Toast and lots of marmalade and tea. Don't feel at all unwell.  I had a whole chicken pie with flaky pastry for dinner at 6pm followed by two Magdalenas with lots of honey.  I only measured 4.4 before I ate so just had 2 units of NR. Thought that would cover the carbs I ate. I would have been better off if I had no bolus at all!



Sorry to hear that you have woken up hypo again @Michael12421 - it can be hard to recognise how serious these events are once your brain has adapted to ‘cope better’ with them (I speak from painful personal experience!).

Are you taking basal (background) insulin as well as your meal doses? Have you been adjusting that dose downwards as your meal doses have reduced?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.4 for me this morning.

A very chilly dog walk before my forum slot started! Dark when I got up too. Nice and sunny though - increasingly autumnal


----------



## Michael12421

I have gradually decreased my basal.  Was prescribed 18 units originally, it is now down to 13.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all! Very late today. Another 6.4 for me. Restless night hence my tardiness. Mind whirring like mad. Daughter number 2 whose wedding was postponed from July to next April has now decided to get married ASAP! She’s ringing registry office today to rearrange. She feels she could wait years until she can have the wedding she had originally planned. I don’t blame her TBF. Plus our wallets will appreciate it! 150 guests down to 15! Quite a saving. Although we have promised her a party to celebrate when it’s all over. Better get myself a frock! Have a great day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> I have gradually decreased my basal.  Was prescribed 18 units originally, it is now down to 13.



That’s good to hear. Have you tried skipping a meal to see what happens when only your basal insulin is active (helpful to do at different points of the day over a few days).

Generally the split between basal and bolus would be expected to be roughly 50:50 (ranging from 60:40 to 40:60) in most people I think. Not sure if yours may still be a bit out of balance?


----------



## Michael12421

I only eat once a day usually.  Obviously when my morning readings are low I have to have some breakfast although find it difficult eating at that time of day. My appetite is almost non-existant so once a day is fine.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7 on a cloudy morning, a cool 19.C time to dig out the thermals. 

Went to a club yesterday to check on the new rules not too bad especially ordering
from the table and having your order brought to you by two lovely waitresses.  

I see @Michael12421 is struggling again, please be careful mate as @Kaylz says
you need to get fast acting carbs in you asap. I know you can`t get JB`s over there
can you get glucose tablets from the Pharmacist?

Doing well @pm133 try not to soak your feet in water it affects the nerves, just wash
and dry them and a good moisturiser all over them except between the toes which
will leave them open to infection if you do. 

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

11:37 BS 8.9. Well, that’s what I get for lying in today: had lovely dreams all night; don’t know when I was ACTUALLY awake but, just carried on doze dreaming where I left off before being awake!  And nope, not telling you lot what I was dreaming about! It’s MUCH better than the opposite I sometimes have when anxious or stressed about something & I have a night of nightmares, one after the other!

After meals readings are still a smidey bit high at 9.s but, things seem to be continuing to settle so, I don’t think I need to increase NR & they’ll come back into range soon, maybe today, who knows?

A very late, just about squeezed in if I’m quick, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Made it by about 4 minutes & avoided going Australian!


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Doing well @pm133 try not to soak your feet in water it affects the nerves, just wash
> and dry them and a good moisturiser all over them except between the toes which
> will leave them open to infection if you do.


A useful reminder. Thanks.


----------



## SB2015

The pond was absolutely freezing!! I nearly chickened out and even thought of rummaging in the depths of the attic for my wet suit.  Once I had kept my feet in the water a while they got used to it (went numb).  The sun come out, plants thinned, new plants in and loads of oxygenators out.  Glad I stuck at it.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> The pond was absolutely freezing!! I nearly chickened out and even thought of rummaging in the depths of the attic for my wet suit.  Once I had kept my feet in the water a while they got used to it (went numb).  The sun come out, plants thinned, new plants in and loads of oxygenators out.  Glad I stuck at it.


You’re brave, it must be a big pond! We just stick a rake in ours and pull out the debris.


----------



## Michael12421

KARNAK said:


> I see @Michael12421 is struggling again, please be careful mate as @Kaylz says
> you need to get fast acting carbs in you asap. I know you can`t get JB`s over there
> can you get glucose tablets from the Pharmacist?



I now have JB's as I am buying on line from a site that specializes in sending British food to expats, in fact I am waiiting for a delivery right now, it left Seville airport last evening but it has not arrived yet. The JB's are not by Haribo but Maynards, I don't suppose there is much difference between them, unless someone knows better??


----------



## Lanny

I’ve always bought the Maynards JB’s & never tried the Haribos: they’re the JB’s I remember from my childhood; think the Haribos  were brought out later?


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
I just use Lidl's "Sweet corner"  jelly babies but perhaps they don't sell them in Spain or you don't have a local Lidl. Anyway, I don't think the brand matters. 
I also have Dextrose tablets which I keep for any hypos under 3 and use the jelly babies for the minor ones between 3 and 4. Most large supermarkets will sell the Dextrose tablets.
Just to be clear, you should use 3 jelly babies or 3 dextrose tablets for a hypo and chew them really well because the cells in your mouth start absorbing the glucose from them whilst you chew them and it gets into your blood stream quicker than just a few chews and swallowing.


----------



## Michael12421

We do have both Lidl and Aldi but they are a 20 minute drive away and, at the moment, I am banned from driving because of my sight loss.  Never mind as I purchased 10 bags of JB's and they should last quite a while.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 why don't you use Haribo? I've been assured that they are sold most places in Spain, from what I can see Haribo have 4g carbs more per 100g product and 8g less sugar per 100g product than Maynards xx


----------



## Michael12421

Haribo do not sell JB's in Spain although they do sell all of their other products. I actually telephoned them to ask why and was met with a rather sniffy woman who told me that they did not market JB's in Spain and that the reason why not was their business and no one elses, then she put the 'phone down.


----------



## freesia

Hi all. I'm very late posting today, its been one of those days today and i'm glad to be home.

It was a disappointing 9.3 for me this morning, after being 100% in target for the last two days. The reason i think is because i had a snack with a glass of wine last night. My DSN tells me not to bolus for the snack as the alcohol brings it down so i didn't. It didn't work for me. I've noticed that if my levels are 4s or low 5s i can have a snack with a glass and not bolus. If its 6 or higher and i don't bolus, then i have high levels overnight and a higher breakfast reading. I've tried a few times now and always get the same result.

Anyway, i hope you've all had a good day today.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Haribo do not sell JB's in Spain although they do sell all of their other products. I actually telephoned them to ask why and was met with a rather sniffy woman who told me that they did not market JB's in Spain and that the reason why not was their business and no one elses, then she put the 'phone down.


Ah that's odd as my Spanish friend that's just moved to the UK said they had had Haribo jelly babies whilst still in Spain xx


----------



## Michael12421

Very strange indeed.  Mind you it was a few years ago when I contacted Haribo. Nevertheless when I do go to big stores with massive Haribo displays there are never any JB's.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I often use the mini bags of Haribo starmix or tangfastics etc for pocket-based hypo treatment. approx 12g a bag I think, and work very similarly to JBs for me - just need a bit more chewing!


----------



## freesia

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I often use the mini bags of Haribo starmix or tangfastics etc for pocket-based hypo treatment. approx 12g a bag I think, and work very similarly to JBs for me - just need a bit more chewing!


Oooh, i never thought of those. I used to love tangfastics. I usually use jelly babies or dextrose but a small pack of tangfastic is portable enough for my bag


----------



## Ditto

I was confused there for a minute, came in halfway through to talk of unicorns. Thought I'd got the wrong forum... Fairies R Us or something. 

7.5 @ 7.12am rotten night again, keep waking at 3. Stressed. Mum is pre-diabetic now like my brother. Good grief, what a family. I'll be the one in charge of her diet. Words fail me. Plus the doc on the phone said she should get more activity. Mum is stuck in a recliner or wheelchair so good luck with that then.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

freesia said:


> Oooh, i never thought of those. I used to love tangfastics. I usually use jelly babies or dextrose but a small pack of tangfastic is portable enough for my bag



They do get a bit sticky in warmer weather (mini packs of skittles are more pocket-proof).

The ‘party pack’ bags of mini bags give a selection of different Haribos - gold bears, starmix, tangfastics and more!


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.3 today. A minor issue with my car (reversing sensors) so am taking it back to the dealer. I’ve not checked the weather yet, but have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good morning all. 4.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

After a shocking day yesterday of being higher than I care for I'm very pleased with this today


Bruce had a Morrisons delivery last night, had to refuse all the subs, juice that was for my mum and the 2 boxes of cat food, Bubbles boo's tummy doesn't handle in gravy too well so its a good job we've still got a couple of in jelly boxes left

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning and another early (for me) waking.
Eventually my body will realise it needs more sleep and I will crash out.

Congrats @Kaylz on the HS.

A busy day today of Pilates, gardening (prep for planting a tree) and lunch out.
Trying a local cafe with very widely spaced tables.  Still nervous of it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me 

Had to have the heating on in the home office yesterday. Brrrrrr.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me today.
Congrats on the HS @Kaylz 
Enjoy your lunch @SB2015
Have a good day everyone. Last sunny one before rain tomorrow


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Haribo do not sell JB's in Spain although they do sell all of their other products. I actually telephoned them to ask why and was met with a rather sniffy woman who told me that they did not market JB's in Spain and that the reason why not was their business and no one elses, then she put the 'phone down.


It doesn’t have to be Jelly Babies. Any sweets containing more than 70-80g carb and hardly any fat will do the job. Spanish kids eat tons of sweets. Interview a few abuelos to see what their grandkids snaffle!  

Morning all. 3.7 here. I’m all over the place at the minute - hormones!

Apparently, today’s the last dry day for a while so we’re off to explore some woods and a black pool. There’s exciting!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8. Bit of ground frost today, looks bright but chilly. Off to daughter number one’s today to help her do some sorting. She’s just finished decorating the girls bedroom and I’m going there as the ruthless one, ie getting rid of unwanted/ broken toys and tatty/ too small clothes. She’s a hoarder and isn’t good at throwing things away! Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I've even been tempted to buy flumps/marshmallows to see if they work nicely, I believe Vidal are a Spanish manufacturer of confectionary and they do marshmallows xx


----------



## Lanny

07:43 BS 9.2  That’ll will be the under bolused midnight meal I ate just before going to bed! In getting up so late yesterday I thought I could get away with just eating twice, about 13:45 & 18:45, but, couldn’t sleep as tummy was rumbling a bit so, when midnight Levemir went in I bunged in some Novorapid as well & ate BS was 7.2 & had 20 units for some prawn cocktail & some oatcakes with smooth peanut butter & went to sleep straight after! I think it’s the peanut butter that’s kept me high as, in hindsight, PB is slow releasing carbs I’ve used before in the past when BS is liable to sudden big drops when I have one of my few menopausal cycles! A bit of a Duh! moment!

A bit earlier, of late, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- Going to have an omelette for breakfast with half dose just for the fruit juice as I don’t need any, if much, for the omelette! AND in making my omelette yesterday for a very late lunch, 18:45, I FINALLY managed to keep it in one piece like an omelette is supposed to be! In your wondering, I’m notoriously BAD at making omelettes & they’re more like a cross between a Chinese Foo Yong &  a Spanish frittata: can never turn it in one piece; been practicing for a while now & got it turned successfully on a lower heat cooked for longer!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Meant to congratulate @Kaylz for her HS! A bit forgetful already this morning!


----------



## Gruers

7.2 today have a nice day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Another 7.6 today. Think I will head home today as hubby back to work tomorrow and very quiet down here. Bad weather coming which the dog won’t like so will be better at home, let’s hope the building work next door has finished. Managed to get a couple of Christmas presents yesterday for the grandchildren which is good.
Well done on the HS @Kaylz .
Have a good day x


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 07:43 BS 9.2  That’ll will be the under bolused midnight meal I ate just before going to bed! In getting up so late yesterday I thought I could get away with just eating twice, about 13:45 & 18:45, but, couldn’t sleep as tummy was rumbling a bit so, when midnight Levemir went in I bunged in some Novorapid as well & ate BS was 7.2 & had 20 units for some prawn cocktail & some oatcakes with smooth peanut butter & went to sleep straight after! I think it’s the peanut butter that’s kept me high as, in hindsight, PB is slow releasing carbs I’ve used before in the past when BS is liable to sudden big drops when I have one of my few menopausal cycles! A bit of a Duh! moment!
> 
> A bit earlier, of late, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> PS:- Going to have an omelette for breakfast with half dose just for the fruit juice as I don’t need any, if much, for the omelette! AND in making my omelette yesterday for a very late lunch, 18:45, I FINALLY managed to keep it in one piece like an omelette is supposed to be! In your wondering, I’m notoriously BAD at making omelettes & they’re more like a cross between a Chinese Foo Yong &  a Spanish frittata: can never turn it in one piece; been practicing for a while now & got it turned successfully on a lower heat cooked for longer!


I don’t turn my omelettes/frittatas. I finish cooking it under the grill. Then put a plate on top of the pan and turn it out. Works a treat.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here after another bumpy night, had pizza last evening, forgot we’d eaten a bit later, so saw BG rising and did a further one unit to cover some strawberries. I reduced basal by one unit, (which is 25% for me) to allow for yesterday’s exercise (another long walk). Woke at 1am on 2.9,  had two jelly babies then raided the kitchen for two Jaffa cakes. Looking at this mornings trace, that spiked me to around 9, then I continued dropping like a stone til I levelled off in the 5s around 4am, even though I'd consumed 30g carb with very little insulin on board.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, late on parade with a 5.8.
Off to ride on a miniature railway this morning as it is grandson's 4th birthday tomorrow! 
Well done @Kaylz on your HS

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


6.1 this morning - best it's been since diagnosis!


----------



## karloc

Last night I just could not resist a beautiful can of the black nectar of the gods - Coke, First time in almost a year. It was fantastic . So it's a 5.6 this morning, all things considered not too bad. Now back to the being good grind .


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulatons @Kaylz on the HS.


----------



## Lanny

@Anitram & @HenryBennett , this reminds me of a very funny youtube video @Northerner once posted where a lady had attached a squeaky cuddly toy to the back of her car as a parking sensor that squeaked away when she was parking so, she knew when to stop reversing!  I’ll have a wee look & see if I can find it on the forum somewhere?

Edited to add:- Had a look for youtube & found this video!


----------



## Lanny

Awww! Found it but, the video is no longer available!


----------



## pm133

So yesterday was a bit odd.
Just before lunch time I was feeling a bit rubbish but this is normal for me when my BG is a bit high so went out with the dog for a bit. I noticed that my mood wasn't improving and every time she pulled at the lead to stop and sniff something (she's a beagle so that's every 3 feet) I was getting more and more annoyed until the point where I was ready to toss her into a bush. Tested my BG when I got home and I was down at 5.0. Had a good lunch with bolus and immediately felt better when the first mouthful went in so I'm pretty sure I was starting to hypo. That's exactly how I used to feel when I had hypos in my 20s.

But my sugars have been a bit wild since yesterday and I woke up at 11.7 today. I'll be cutting out my fresh orange juice and grapes today to see if that helps.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.3 don`t know either at 7.0 at the moment.
Glorious sunshine and 25.C at the moment last day for a while,
haircut day today no.3.

Congratulation on your HS @Kaylz.

Nothing wrong with Mk II Cortina`s Martin still look after one.

Thanks for the tip @eggyg.

Take care folks stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> can never turn it in one piece; been practicing for a while now & got it turned successfully


Who turns an omelette - It‘s to be folded. Another option is to get some air into the eggs when you whisk them and when nearly cooked put the omelette pan under a hot grill and it puffs up. Yum.


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> Who turns an omelette - It‘s to be folded. Another option is to get some air into the eggs when you whisk them and when nearly cooked put the omelette pan under a hot grill and it puffs up. Yum.


Souffled under the grill every time for me!


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning but only because I woke an hour and a half earlier heading low and had a couple of jelly babies.

I do my omelettes in the pan and cover for the last few minutes to cook the top and then fold in half as I slide it out of the pan onto the plate.

@Kaylz Congrats on your HS. You seem to be getting a few recently. Well done!


----------



## Lanny

Aww!  You’re all great with the omelette cooking ideas!  I suppose I’m just used to cooking the scrambled egg Chinese style foo yong: lots more vegetables but, you’d never get cheese in it; there’s so much mushrooms in mine that it’s very thick & chunky to turn over! I should have asked for tips MUCH earlier!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny my favourite omelette at the moment is king prawn, mozzarella and spring onion, like the others it goes in the oven to finish off and then is folded on the plate xx


----------



## freesia

My favourite omelette is chorizo, onion and cheese, always finished under the grill so it puffs up


----------



## pm133

Right, so that little hypo I had yesterday was nothing compared to the one I've just had.
Went out for a walk, felt faint, up the hills, no mobile phone, pitch black. Shaking like a leaf which made opening the dextrose fun. Checked my BG when I got back and it was 4.3. Feet up and enjoying a lovely hard boiled sweet or two.

On the positive side, I now know what to expect and that I have longer to react than I thought I would have. Oh and Dextrose tablets are DELICIOUS!


----------



## rebrascora

@pm133 That is not good. I remember those early hypos and they were scary. If it is any consolation I have found they are much less of an issue now that I am more used to them. Were they orange flavoured Dextrose tablets? 
I am guessing you didn't have your test kit with you either since you tested when you got home but didn't mention what your reading was at the time? 

Personally I don't leave the house without my diabetes paraphernalia. I have a small back pack/handbag which contains all my gear (insulin, BG meter, Libre scanner, jelly babies and Dextrose tablets, phone and some money and now a mask as well) and it goes everywhere with me. I have got to the point that I feel naked without it. I am happy to trudge around the countryside at all hours of the day and night on my own as long as I have my little backpack with me. 

You might also want to consider investing in a medic alert necklace/dog tag or bracelet. Too easy to have an accident and get stuck somewhere and need assistance and if you were to lose consciousness for any reason, not necessarily a hypo, then it helps to identify potential problems more quickly.


----------



## rebrascora

Re Omelettes. It may just be me being ultra frugal but I can't justify heating up the oven or grill when the hob is already hot and a lid or plate over the pan once the bottom is cooked allows the steam to cook the remainder through.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.0 @ 9.05am

Some funny posts and some lol moments, y'all are a hoot. Squeaky chickens, mattresses and tossing dogs into bushes.


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> @pm133 That is not good. I remember those early hypos and they were scary. If it is any consolation I have found they are much less of an issue now that I am more used to them. Were they orange flavoured Dextrose tablets?
> I am guessing you didn't have your test kit with you either since you tested when you got home but didn't mention what your reading was at the time?
> 
> Personally I don't leave the house without my diabetes paraphernalia. I have a small back pack/handbag which contains all my gear (insulin, BG meter, Libre scanner, jelly babies and Dextrose tablets, phone and some money and now a mask as well) and it goes everywhere with me. I have got to the point that I feel naked without it. I am happy to trudge around the countryside at all hours of the day and night on my own as long as I have my little backpack with me.
> 
> You might also want to consider investing in a medic alert necklace/dog tag or bracelet. Too easy to have an accident and get stuck somewhere and need assistance and if you were to lose consciousness for any reason, not necessarily a hypo, then it helps to identify potential problems more quickly.



That sounds like good advice.
It's been a difficult day. I took a 2 unit correction an hour before lunch to sort out an 11-ish reading. That took me to 6.6 and I had lunch. After dinner I had the hypo and had 2 dextrose tabs and 2 boiled sweets and was back to 8 ish within 15 minutes. Within 3 hours I was over 14.3 so I took another 2 corrective units because my dinner bolus would have worn off by then. An hour later I was 11 again so it's helped. Been a frustrating roller coaster. People keep talking about controlling the BG levels but this thing is on a hair trigger in both directions. It feels uncontrollable when it's like this. Just when I had progressively brought my daily average reading to 7 as well. Bloody annoying.

My poor dog is getting the brunt of it. Here are two photos of her asking me to stroke her inner thighs. It relaxes and soothes her after a hard day of sleeping in sunbeams. Her name is Hartree and yesterday I was open to bids to take her off my hands. Today we had a chat and we made up. She promised to walk faster and sniff a bit less and today she delivered on that promise so it's all good and I'm in a calmer more relaxed place.


----------



## eggyg

Do I get a medal for being first up? No? Oh well, a 6.7 it is then. Weird old day yesterday. Went to number 1 daughter’s  to sort out, me, Mr Eggy and daughter number 3 , who has been re furlaughed. We popped to Tesco first to grab some meal deals to sustain us all during this onerous task! Come lunch time ( 12.30) I realised I had stupidly forgotten my kit. No metre, no insulin but most importantly, no Creon!  I took a gamble and scoffed the sarnie and shared a packet of crisps with Mr Eggy and granddaughter. Unsurprisingly I disappeared to the bathroom within an hour and then again a half hour later. Got home at 5.30, BGs a very normal 6.8! TBF I’m quite often in the low 4s at that time. Bolused for my tea, 8 units, which we ate at 6. 10.30pm, 7.4! Oh the wonder of D! Oh and in amongst all this I received a phone call from daughter number 2, her postponed and rearranged wedding has now been re rearranged for 17th October. Ahhhh!!!! The day after we get back from holiday! Think we might have to return a bit earlier. All systems go. Hence the early rising. Sleep is for wimps! Have a great day.


----------



## HenryBennett

A nice round 5.0 for me at the earlier time of 05:30. The rain is lashing against the windows.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> her postponed and rearranged wedding has now been re rearranged for 17th October. Ahhhh!!!! The day after we get back from holiday!


Good luck with all that. It’ll be all right on the night.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, starting the day with a 5.8.
Our grandsons 4th Birthday today!! Took him out yesterday to the Eastbourne Miniature Steam Railway, what a treat, such a lovely place...
He enjoyed it so much he slept all the way home in the car, bless!
Seeing him later after his visit to a farm.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today. I've had enough of having to wear a mask all day at work now. I got used to wearing it going shopping for about an hour, it's not great having to wear one for almost 7 hours a day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.2 after an awful nights sleep, just want to snuggle up with Bruce but of course that's not allowed  if only he had a cooker

Anyway hope the rest of you have a nice day
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning 8.3 for me. Have a good day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this morning.  
Too wet and miserable for going outdoors. So it's on the exercise bike for me.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and close but no cigar with a 5.1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.9


Oh no, not again, hope you have managed to get them up by now xx


----------



## pm133

Good morning fine people.
After all the sunshine this week it's raining today.
But not in my heart.
Because after the drama of the last day or so I woke up with a 7.0
Relieved? Oh yes.
Sore throat? Oh yes.
From singing out of sheer joy and relief? Oh yes.
A selection of classics by Abba and Rod Stewart? Amongst others yes.
Did my dog Hartree join in? Until we woke everyone else up in the house, yes.

We're both in the doghouse for that one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

Whattta day (as the dog on the PG tips ad used to say to the cat)! Oh well, the dogs need walking. Don’t suppose there’ll be many peeps on the beach this morning. Our neighbour was complaining (again!) about the visitors we get in Pembrokeshire - miserable so-n-so, he’s from the Midlands, so he’s a ‘visitor’ too! Why does he think all our amenities are so good? To keep the visitors pouring in. Oooh, rant over, hahaha.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here!! after a day of fending off hypos yesterday (I reduced basal and lunchtime bolus and still had an entire packet of fruit pastilles on our walk which just about kept me in the 4s) I found the cure - went for a pub meal last night, which kept the BGs rising well into the night, followed by a perfectly flat line for the remainder.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

@pm133 lovely Hartree, give his belly a rub from me.
@eggyg I was a wimp today, didn’t rise until 9.  Sounds like best foot forward is needed for the upcoming nuptials, hope all goes smoothly.
@Stitch147 I feel for you.
7,3 for me today, looking very overcast. I decided to stay at the van after all so will  see how it goes. Hubby has pre op assessment today for a cystoscopy in a couple of weeks. 
Better get dressed and get the dog out, with buggy or without haha xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Oh no, not again, hope you have managed to get them up by now xx


I don't understand it at all!  Before dinner I was 4.8.  I had a sandwich of cheese and lettuce and a bowl of Stilton and broccoli soup. According to the information about the soup it was 62 carbs.  I only injected 3 units of NR to cover the amount of carbs in the soup and bread with ease and was expecting a much higher reading this morning - no chance!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I don't understand it at all!  Before dinner I was 4.8.  I had a sandwich of cheese and lettuce and a bowl of Stilton and broccoli soup. According to the information about the soup it was 62 carbs.  I only injected 3 units of NR to cover the amount of carbs in the soup and bread with ease and was expecting a much higher reading this morning - no chance!


I'm afraid that part of your problem may be that you go to bed before your last insulin dose has worked out of your system, I'd never go to bed unless it had been at least 4 hours since I last injected and ate as your getting a reading still effected by food/insulin, if you ate earlier/went to bed later then you'd get a true reading and know whether you needed to take some carbs on board before going to sleep xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.5 my neighbour cooked a chicken stew for me yesterday,
so my guesstimate for Bolus was way out a few units of NR 5.3.
Its been raining but nothing like the forecast only 21.C at the moment.

@eggyg you forgot your Creon I wouldn`t have the nerve to eat anything.

And here we are once again @Michael12421 you need some slow acting
carbs in the evening and as @Kaylz says test before you go to bed and grab
some carbs if need be.

Nice choice of music @pm133. 

Take care folks stay safe and don`t get wet, have a good day.


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> @pm133 That is not good. I remember those early hypos and they were scary. If it is any consolation I have found they are much less of an issue now that I am more used to them. Were they orange flavoured Dextrose tablets?



Sorry, forgot to respond to your question.
I have bought pretty much every flavour of Dextrose. It was blackcurrant that I took yesterday.

BG seems to have settled today.
Also, I read about Theresa May and Steve Redgrave and thought about fitting diabetes into my life rather than the other way around so after my retinopathy exam, which one of my daughters took me to, we stopped off to buy some anti-bac handwash, some tissues and a celebratory pack of muffins. I tested and injected in the car prior to eating one. First time of doing something spontaneous like that. I think it was important to test beforehand as well to see what insulin I needed. I was at 5.7 so had 4 units to cover it. Will be interesting to see what I'm at before lunch at 2pm.

Took your advice. I now have a small rucksack with everything in it and will grab a pen and my kit and take the lot with me wherever I go. Time to start taking back a little control. Feels great.


----------



## pm133

SueEK said:


> @pm133 lovely Hartree, give his belly a rub from me.



Yeah she does get quite spoiled for cuddles. If I lie on the couch she'll commando crawl up my body and put her head on my face. If I pretend howl she tries to put her face over my mouth as if to comfort me or shut me up. She has a lovely personality.


----------



## SueEK

pm133 said:


> Yeah she does get quite spoiled for cuddles. If I lie on the couch she'll commando crawl up my body and put her head on my face. If I pretend howl she tries to put her face over my mouth as if to comfort me or shut me up. She has a lovely personality.


Ah she sounds a poppet


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy to report a 5.6 this morning without any jelly babies being required through the night. Dropped my evening Levemir by half a unit and that seems to have done the job just right.


@Michael12421 that seems like an awful lot of carbs for a bowl of broccoli and Stilton soup. Just done a quick Google search and looking at a number of different brands and recipes for that soup, the average serving seems to contain under 10g carbs. Was that 60g for a whole tin and the bread for your sandwich (I assume you had at least 2 slices of bread) or did you just have a normal portion? Or could it have been 6g rather than 60g as that would tie in better with what my research shows. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Michael12421

I normally make my own soup but I had run out and Stilton is not available here.  I had to rely on Mr/Mrs Knorr. The sliced bread I used for the sandwich (2 slices) is only 2/3rds the size of a UK slice.  You are right and as my eyesight is not what it was I just re-checked and it says carbohydrates 28 of which sugars were 4. I forgot to take my Toujeo this morning and it is too late to correct now so I will just leave it. It will be interesting to see how that ommision affects my reading tomorrow morning.


----------



## rebrascora

@pm133 Pleased you got kitted up with a little back pack for your gear. 
Your rebound after the hypo may be as a result of the liver pumping out some glucose because of the adrenaline released as a result of the hypo. The guidance is not to correct a high after a hypo as the liver may claw some of that glucose back which means you continue to roller coaster. Best to leave your levels a bit high for the next few hours or until the next day if it is in the evening.
Haven't tried the blackcurrant ones yet so may need to get some on your recommendation!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Really sorry that you are struggling so much with your sight. Hope you get something done about it soon. Please chase them up for an appointment. Not being able to read carb info like this is dangerous, especially when you go to bed so early. I can't criticise because I often eat late and go to bed with active bolus insulin in my system too but I eat very low carb, so it would be difficult to get it too wrong and I tend to run my BG levels higher through the night than through the day to be safe.... and of course I now have Libre so I can see what my levels do which gives me more confidence.

Would you consider changing your routine and eating at lunchtime or mid afternoon rather than in the evening, so you are not playing Russian roulette at bedtime. I have tried this a few times and quite enjoy it but it takes a chunk out of my day and if the weather is fine I have better things to do in the afternoon. Just something to consider.

As regards your Toujeo, not taking it is going to put your basal levels out of whack for a few days and make them run higher, but maybe that is not a bad thing at the moment. A week or 2 of higher levels probably wouldn't go amiss to see if you can restore some hypo awareness.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.5 my neighbour cooked a chicken stew for me yesterday,
> so my guesstimate for Bolus was way out a few units of NR 5.3.
> Its been raining but nothing like the forecast only 21.C at the moment.
> 
> @eggyg you forgot your Creon I wouldn`t have the nerve to eat anything.
> 
> And here we are once again @Michael12421 you need some slow acting
> carbs in the evening and as @Kaylz says test before you go to bed and grab
> some carbs if need be.
> 
> Nice choice of music @pm133.
> 
> Take care folks stay safe and don`t get wet, have a good day.


It was a gamble which I lost! If I’d been out and about I would have just starved but as I was at my daughter’s I took the chance. Still suffering a bit today.


----------



## Kaylz

@pm133 if you haven't already, grab a tube of lift glucose chews, the raspberry ones are devine! They aren't chewy as the name may suggest and are the same as dextrose/lucozade tablets and as they are in a handy tube they keep better than those in packets xx


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora .  I have an appointment with the opthlalmologist on Friday morning tho' I am not expecting much as I think that it is a duplication of the meeting I had in August and that  I shall just be sent home.  Ah well at least I get a ride out in  an ambulance.  Spent this afternoon making a huge vat of pisto which is the Spanish equivalent of ratatouille but wIth the addition of paprika - what would the Spanish do without paprika?  It made 12 side-dishes to freeze for another time.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421
I rather like the idea of adding paprika to ratatouille which I really love the conventional way but always keen to try something new, so will definitely give that a go.
Coincidentally, chunky ratatouille with gruyere cheese (a Mary Berry recipe) is on the menu for me tonight.


----------



## freesia

Had a chat with my DSN today. She said my HBa1C is 6.6% not sure what mmol that is. She seemed happy with it. Good job i spoke to her today and not tomorrow. Just scanned to find i've been hypo from 7.30-9 and didn't realise which is unusual!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

A pinch and a punch for the first of the month. Who can believe that September has gone so quickly?

I was a naughty boy last night. It was my great niece’s 21st a few days ago so last night we took her (and her sister) to a local pub restaurant. I had fish & chips and an ice cream sundae . Pricked my finger when we got home: 8.9!

This morning at 06:00 I was 6.4 My own fault of course.

I hope October pans out well for everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Had a chat with my DSN today. She said my HBa1C is 6.6% not sure what mmol that is. She seemed happy with it. Good job i spoke to her today and not tomorrow. Just scanned to find i've been hypo from 7.30-9 and didn't realise which is unusual!!!


Its around 48mmol, did finger prick confirm as you say its not like you to miss one xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Chilly start to the day here, heating is on not that I'll benefit from it as I'll be on the go as per

Anyway's its a 5.7 for me

Saw Bruce out the window yesterday as he went to pay his rent so needs to pass here

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,  an unexpected 6.3 this morning,  not sure why?
Been analysing the food diary and nothing sticks out apart from... da,da,da.. an evening hot chocolate, that would have done it! But of course I slept better, it's all a trade-off   
Still it's almost light enough to go for a run.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Its around 48mmol, did finger prick confirm as you say its not like you to miss one xx


I didn't finger prick as the graph showed i'd been out of it for almost an hour! Kept an eye on it and it just kept going up and up. Finger prick halfway through that showed i was a bit higher than the sensor showed! I think i missed it because i'm really tired, struggling to get myself up and going atm, and my younger daughter rang last night and as shes been working away i haven't seen her in a few weeks so felt a bit emotional.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After battling a high overnight, it finally came down to 8.3 with a downward trend. Absolutely worn out today. Only 2 more days to the weekend. 
Have a good day folks, weather supposed to be a bit better today x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me 

Must remember it's the green household waste bin today..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I hope you don't think I'm getting on at you as I'm not! I just know how crap loss of hypo awareness can be and the added stress and worry it brings! This sensor unfortunately is pretty much spot on lol (not great levels either hence why I see it as unfortunate lol) think my basal needs adjusting again but only had enough in my cartridge to do my usual dose last night, the stress of this bathroom work looming, not being allowed to see Bruce etc isn't helping either mind, hope you have a better day today xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today.  

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.7


Oh no, what are we going to do with you, please attempt the things we have suggested to you as this is becoming a very dangerous situation for you xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Yippee, the dogs are once more allowed on the whole, entire, all of it, length of the beach from today until May. Mind you, I think the tide’s probably in right now. Got to keep Gwennie dry anyway - she’s well overdue for a haircut. We can’t work out which end of her is which unless she’s having a poo, haha.

@Michael12421 I know it probably doesn’t suit you, but why not just try following Kaylz’s excellent advice for a few days? That is, eat a tad earlier and go to bed a tad later - I leave at least 2 hours between jabbing for dinner and bedtime, so that I know my BG’ll be high enuff to keep me safe overnight. We’re all going GREY worrying about you!


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.8 today. Daughter is coming down today and we are going to do a bit of shopping, masks and sanitisers are ready. Nice quiet day weather wise but supposed to get really windy, may be time to go home tomorrow.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Bloden said:


> @Michael12421  We’re all going GREY worrying about you!


----------



## SueEK

Totally different subject but how do you select just a passage from a post to reply to, as you’ve done above, rather than the whole post? Not great tech wise


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much better night’s sleep. 6.3 this morning. Wedding planning in full mode. In 24 hours we had the registrar and a small reception booked, Mother of the Bride dress ordered and should be here today, new dresses for grown up bridesmaids, and jackets for them all as it’ll be cold,  the original ones were too summery, shoes for flower girls, original photographer booked, hotel rooms booked for night before and night after and most importantly my hair cut and colour booked!  Wedding dress fitting on Saturday, but worried as daughter has lost 4 stone since January! Bridal shop owner has assured us that something will be sorted. Having a day off today, sort of, apart from daughter number 1 bringing rabbit round for us to look after whilst they go away for the weekend. Trying on of bridesmaids and flower girls outfits and shoes. Oh and we are going on holiday next week so trying to organise that as well, coming home a day early, two days before wedding.  All this made a tad more difficult as she isn’t getting married in our home city, oh no, that would be too simple. She’s getting married in Blackpool, 90 miles away! I’m going for a lie down now with a wet flannel!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, normality seems to have been restored.

@SueEK , On my ipad, I highlight the bit of text I want to quote, and I get a drop down box that says 'reply' to click on, which just quotes the highlighted bit of text.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.2 for me today and Christmas is in full swing at work! More and more products are arriving every day.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Had a chat with my DSN today. She said my HBa1C is 6.6% not sure what mmol that is. She seemed happy with it. Good job i spoke to her today and not tomorrow. Just scanned to find i've been hypo from 7.30-9 and didn't realise which is unusual!!!


Hi Freesia,
Well done on the HbA1c that equates to about 48.

 I have had ‘hypos’ overnight on my sensor where I have slept on it.  Having tested I have been in the upper 4s.  
So it could be that if you normally wake with a hypo it could be this reason.


----------



## SB2015

Spent all night trying to get levels down and now running at 150% of basal.
Feel fine apart from very tired so giving in and catching up on sleep.

@eggyg it sound like you need a holiday.  Some friends of ours went for a quick simple wedding just before Christmas.  A lot less fuss and hassle in the run up and a fantastic day for all.  

Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Hi Freesia,
> Well done on the HbA1c that equates to about 48.
> 
> I have had ‘hypos’ overnight on my sensor where I have slept on it.  Having tested I have been in the upper 4s.
> So it could be that if you normally wake with a hypo it could be this reason.


I don't think freesia had been sleeping hence why I didn't think it could be a compression low xx


----------



## ColinUK

Been a little up and down the last few days. Weight has fluctuated and created just over 90kg again. Felt like crap. Awful sleep. BG higher than where I’d like it to be (but still within range). 
Add to that being mucked around for my flu jab (which I did actually get Saturday afternoon), stress related to the court case, some really tricky executor stuff and the atrocious weather and I’ve been a little quieter than normal.

I did bake a wonderfully tasty low-carb seeded loaf though! And I’ve caught up on lots of Netflix stuff!

Am going off to the National Gallery again today as it is my all time favourite gallery. I always find it inspirational and uplifting to spend time being absorbed by the art works.

Tomorrow I’m back to the opticians to tweak the prescription for my multifocal contact lenses and carry on the trial to see if they make any point for me to have/use them.

Oh and 5.9 this morning


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Starting the month with a 5.1 on this bright, sunny Berkshire morning after averaging a fasting 5.4 for September. Pleasantly cool on our post-breakfast walk to pick up the newspapers - 2 on Thursdays as it's local paper day. Kettle's on so will settle down shortly and have a good read.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday I had to walk everywhere as both cars were being used. My phone App says I clocked up an astonishing 21,604 steps. No problem today as my wife and our eldest are both WFH.
> 
> Our eldest is 21 today so house is decorated with balloons and banners. Out for birthday meal tomorrow as Thursday is football training. His football always trumps everything, even his birthday.
> 
> Talking of Trump, anyone else appalled at the behaviour of the so-called leader of the free world during the first candidates debate?  Heaven help us if he gets another 4 years.
> 
> Have a good day, and spare a thought for us down south as storm Alex sweeps in from the continent  tomorrow. Now I'll find out how well I repaired our fence.
> 
> Martin


Happy birthday to #1 Son!

Hopefully at the next Debate they’ll mute the other mic during the two-minutes segments so that they can speak uninterrupted.

And here’s hoping your fence stands proud and strong for years to come!


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,  an unexpected 6.3 this morning,  not sure why?
> Been analysing the food diary and nothing sticks out apart from... da,da,da.. an evening hot chocolate, that would have done it! But of course I slept better, it's all a trade-off
> Still it's almost light enough to go for a run.
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


You sound totally disciplined with your food diary. Do you do it manually or with an app?


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, normality seems to have been restored.
> 
> @SueEK , On my ipad, I highlight the bit of text I want to quote, and I get a drop down box that says 'reply' to click on, which just quotes the highlighted bit of text.
> View attachment 15313View attachment 15313


Thanks Robin but that only copies one word, or am I being thick (it’s certainly a possibility lol)


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Thanks, Colin. He's our eldest but I also have a son from my first marriage who's got a big birthday next year. He'll be 50.
> 
> Martin


You don’t look old enough to have a 50 year old!


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Thanks Robin but that only copies one word, or am I being thick (it’s certainly a possibility lol)


When you do that selection Sue you can then move the blue boobs up and down to include more text, and then click reply.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> When you do that selection Sue you can then move the blue boobs up and down to include more text, and then click reply.


Oh my, that's made me laugh today anyway lol xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Oh my, that's made me laugh today anyway lol xx


Oops.  It took me a few readings to see what I had actually written.  I was about to edit it, but thought I would leave it there for others to chuckle too.  Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Thanks Robin but that only copies one word, or am I being thick (it’s certainly a possibility lol)


You can drag the little blue circles (at the corners of the blue highlighted bit) up and down, and along and expand it to cover all the text you want.(I’m always going too far and highlighting the whole page, but you can then shrink them back again by dragging them inwards, until you get what you want. Good luck!)

Edit: Just read @SB2015 's post, I prefer her description!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> When you do that selection Sue you can then move the blue boobs up and down to include more text, and then click reply.


----------



## pm133

Morning all.
I was 5.2 last night and celebrated with a cheese omelette and a hard boiled sweet without bolus. 7.1 this morning. Happy with that but maybe I need a couple of units to compensate for the omelette and sweetie.

First repeat prescription should be ready today barring difficulties.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Been a little up and down the last few days. Weight has fluctuated and created just over 90kg again. Felt like crap. Awful sleep. BG higher than where I’d like it to be (but still within range).
> Add to that being mucked around for my flu jab (which I did actually get Saturday afternoon), stress related to the court case, some really tricky executor stuff and the atrocious weather and I’ve been a little quieter than normal.
> 
> I did bake a wonderfully tasty low-carb seeded loaf though! And I’ve caught up on lots of Netflix stuff!
> 
> Am going off to the National Gallery again today as it is my all time favourite gallery. I always find it inspirational and uplifting to spend time being absorbed by the art works.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m back to the opticians to tweak the prescription for my multifocal contact lenses and carry on the trial to see if they make any point for me to have/use them.
> 
> Oh and 5.9 this morning


Nice to hear from you Colin. Enjoy your art, you’re very lucky to have all that culture on your doorstep. The only culture up here is the yeast I’m growing!


----------



## Bloden

“I’m going for a lie down now with a wet flannel!” 

I think I need a lie down too after reading your post @eggyg ! And, 4 stone!! Wow.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks for the recipe @ColinUK.  Bread is my nemesis - unless it’s Burgen linseed, but not been able to find it in the shops since March.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7 on a lovely morning 23.5C in the living room no heating on.
Washed and dried another chore out of the way, try another go at getting my
hair cut today they were closed the other day.
.
Shan`t mention about @Michael12421 anymore, only so much advice can be given.

Busy time @eggyg don`t overdo it.

Good to hear from you @ColinUK.

Enjoy the sun folks if you have any, take care stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Shan`t mention about @Michael12421 anymore, only so much advice can be given.

And it is taken on board.


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Thanks for the recipe @ColinUK.  Bread is my nemesis - unless it’s Burgen linseed, but not been able to find it in the shops since March.


I have still been managing to get Burgen, but I am in Essex . Maybe it is a regional thing.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I hope you don't think I'm getting on at you as I'm not! I just know how crap loss of hypo awareness can be and the added stress and worry it brings! This sensor unfortunately is pretty much spot on lol (not great levels either hence why I see it as unfortunate lol) think my basal needs adjusting again but only had enough in my cartridge to do my usual dose last night, the stress of this bathroom work looming, not being allowed to see Bruce etc isn't helping either mind, hope you have a better day today xx


Don't worry, i don't think that. You are being caring. I think it wasn't noticed as i'm so tired atm, i sit down and doze!! Roll on the weekend. X


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Absentee is reporting in late for duty today!  A bit under the weather, again, yesterday & today with the colder temperatures so, have the heating on now! Waking BS today is 12:08 11.8! & I put that down to being snifflely & that’s how it feels: blocked sinuses, yesterday, that’s a bit easier to shift today with the odd sniffle; couldn’t sniffle yesterday!

Yesterday was a VERY short, washed out day for me in that I got up at 06:01 BS 9.8 after anxiously testing, hoping to ward off a REAL hypo, although I felt it, after overdoing my dinner bolus! I went back to bed after my midday meds & LR bought forward a bit, couldn’t ward off sleep any longer, at 11:15.

On Tuesday morning, last posted waking BS before this one, I said I was having an omelette for breakfast but, actually had something else instead, which I can’t remember now. Then, had a late ish lunch of a ham & mustard sandwich from tesco after getting my weekly shopping. So,finally cooked my omelette & had that for dinner with a glass of fruit juice with the planned half dose just for the juice. What I hadn’t accounted for is that I water down my fruit juices with san pellegrino almost nearly every time as I don’t like them tasting too tart & sour! Before dinner reading 29/09/20 at 19:59 BS 6.8. After 21::59 BS 4.9 & I felt hypo thinking, “Oh no”! Obviously too much insulin for the watered down juice but, the omelette, I found out from extensive testing after eating one the day before for lunch with just water, actually raises my BS a tiny bit & then holds steady for the next 4 hours with no bolus at all: before lunch BS 6.3, 90 minutes after BS 7.0 & stayed there until after 4 hours with me testing it every hour! I tried holding off the JB’s or any biscuits knowing the omelette may well be slowly releasing now & may hold me steady but, it was a VERY stressful wait as I felt my heart racing but, I could think clearly nor was I shaky so, wasn’t really hypo & eventually my heart rate calmed down! 22:09 BS 5.1 & I was relieved that I was right! 23:27 BS 5.4 still pretty steady so, had my midnight Levemir, a little early, & went to bed! But, it was a night, I remember as being disturbed as I kept waking up with my heart racing which I now know is due to apnoea as my sinuses were starting to block up! I woke yesterday morning feeling very blocked & as I slept just before midday it was the same thing & knew it was the combo of blocked sinuses & apnoea! I actually woke up just after midnight alarm, a bit sluggishly, 00:20 BS 8.0 to bung in midnight Levemir & went back to sleep!

I’ve already had my midday meds & Levemir with half an oatcake, don’t feel hungry , & 16 units of Novorapid, half breakfast dose with +2 correction.

I have my hospital diabetic review phone appointment later today to discuss my condition around 16:05 & still feeling a bit snifflely I’m even more relieved not to have to go to the hospital today: did that once during a cold & it was a MISERABLE journey which worsened my cold after I got back one wet, windy day for an Autumn review!

Reporting in SO late today I CAN only go Australian in wishing you all a G’day mates!

Hey! It took me SO long to post this, sitting up in bed, that I can now feel that my nose is noticeably less blocked & I not sniffling as much now so, things are starting to look up!

Oh yes! Forgot to add I picked up my post & I have an appointment for my flu jab on 14th October at precisely 20:05 & it says on the letter to arrive promptly only at that time: I was 15 minutes early for my blood test in July & was told to wait outside! I’ll finally pick up my replacement backup BS meter that’s been left there for me for quite sometime now when my meter just stopped working, despite putting in new batteries, & have been using the other meter of the 2 they initially gave me! It’ll be nice, & less of a worry, to have a backup one again as that HAS been niggling me at the back of my mind!


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Talking of Trump, anyone else appalled at the behaviour of the so-called leader of the free world during the first candidates debate? Heaven help us if he gets another 4 years.


The Times said:
The clearest loser in the first presidential debate was America.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> When you do that selection Sue you can then move the blue boobs up and down to include more text, and then click reply.


Ah ha I managed to move the blue boobs the right way and success. Thanks so much for the informative and interesting description lol x


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning but that was after a rather silly mistake last night which resulted in me waking hypo earlier...

Injected 4.5 units of Levemir last night at bedtime (late as usual). Went to log it on my phone app and couldn't remember if I had injected 4.5 or 5 (I have had to vary it a bit recently) so checked my pen and it was still showing 16 units from morning dose. Checked NovoRapid pen and sure enough I had just given myself 4.5 units of bolus insulin instead, so jabbed 4.5 units of Levemir and had to wait 20 mins and then treat myself to a Lidl sweet mince pie from the cupboard and then sit and watch telly into the early hours to see if I had had enough carbs to cover it. Had a chunk of cheese and a multigrain biscuit and eventually went to bed on a reading of 10 but woke up just after 6am hypo (3.5), so 3 JBs and back to sleep. Not what I consider a good night's sleep but so relieved I spotted the mistake and took action. 4.5 units of NR with no carbs could have caused a really raging hypo in the early hours and I am between sensors at the moment so I got through quite a few test strips trying to sort it.


----------



## Lanny

Well, things are beginning to move a bit in terms of more support after my phone appointment with doctor.

First off, my increased heart rate all the time which has hampered me a bit, especially to start with, in my hypo awareness, as my heart rate is pretty high all the time, which I compensated for by a LOT more testing 10+/day! The doctor is concerned about since I had covid in May! She’s referring me to a heart specialist again to get that checked out: was referred before to a heart specialist after my mum’s passing in 2015 going to A&E a few times that Autumn/Winter feeling unwell with a racing heart from September that year; just got back from HK in mid August after my mum’s passing from pancreatic cancer & her funeral. But, was discharged as my heart rate although fast, was a normal rhythm: had a 24 hour monitor fitted; resting rate had risen from 64 to 84! My resting heart rate has remained at 84 ever since then: after covid in May my rest heart rate has risen to 94 & rises pretty steeply after the merest bit of effort; 150/160, or even higher, after something like putting my shopping away after delivery every week!

She’s also going to see if she can get me on a libre type scanning system instead of testing so much but, did say it may not come through as most type 2’s don’t qualify for that: she will try! She says I’m correcting too much & not giving enough time for things to settle properly! So, for the next two days, starting tomorrow, wants me to only take before meals readings, don’t test after, along with waking & going to bed tests. Then, for 2 days after that just the after meals reading along with waking & going to bed! Call my DSN on Tuesday with the readings &, in the meantime, for the rest of today don’t add ANY corrections at all!

I may need to come into see her at the hospital for further blood tests anyway & she might as well see me in person?


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Ah ha I managed to move the blue boobs the right way and success. Thanks so much for the informative and interesting description lol x


I am glad that you found that they worked!!

Some of my text messages are totally incomprehensible as I forget to check!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Ah ha I managed to move the blue boobs the right way and success. Thanks so much for the informative and interesting description lol x


Those blue boobs will go down in the annuals of DUK forums!


----------



## HenryBennett

Friday already. I can’t believe it. 5.6 this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.9 here today, increased basal to 20U last night, hopefully start to see an improvement in levels later in the day within the next couple of days

Crap sleep again, nightmares all night, waking myself up shouting and punching my  pillow a few times 

Hope you all have a nice day
xx


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> You sound totally disciplined with your food diary. Do you do it manually or with an app?


Hi @ColinUK I log it manually in a diary app on tablet. I do use Dario app for BG etc and I could put it in there too! Bit of overload though!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz Special at a 5.7 this morning.
I just noticed my average for the whole of last month was 5.88.
Afternoon tea booked today, at least it's inside looking at the weather.
Put paid to my patio work atm.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me this morning. So glad its Friday!!
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.3.  Wee bit of ground frost but forecast is great. Sunshine and very light winds. Off to walk around Derwent Water and then have a chippy tea. No wedding planning today, I’m closed for business, until tomorrow! Have a great day and TGIF for all you work slaves.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 this morning. 

Awaiting delivery of my Roger Black Cross Trainer - to get me through those cold icy winter mornings when I wont be able to  get out to exercise. 
My old one, like myself, has started to creak with age. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.6


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Those blue boobs will go down in the annuals of DUK forums!


I’m glad ‘annuals’ didn’t undergo a dodgy autocorrect!

Morning all. 6.5 here.

Boo hoo, missing friends and family in lockdown areas - anyone else feeling down? It seems to be affecting me this week. Anyone got a joke to cheer us all up?


----------



## freesia

Grrrr!!! Wanted to get into work a bit earlier this morning to get a few jobs done, tested before driving and its dropped to 4.2, finger prick confirmed. Typical, i'll now have to wait and the jobs don''t get done again.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> anyone else feeling down?


Yes, not being able to see Bruce really has me suffering and any restriction changes have now been pushed back until at least the 15th October  there's an advert on here saying if we stick together and follow the guidelines then we'll soon be back to being able to be together and get back to normal when in reality yes it may happen but only until the next time as cases will always increase again, down isn't the word for how I'm feeling really xx


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Those blue boobs will go down in the annuals of DUK forums!


Haha, yes and well deserved


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Grrrr!!! Wanted to get into work a bit earlier this morning to get a few jobs done, tested before driving and its dropped to 4.2, finger prick confirmed. Typical, i'll now have to wait and the jobs don''t get done again.


That's one reason decided not to pursue getting a bike license, couldn't commit to getting anywhere on time relying on driving myself so no real point and Bruce just gave up trying to learn as he always had a seizure when he started taking lessons again, ah well lol xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 6.8 for me today, but that was at 4am when I got up for work! I was only there for 3 hours today (supposed to be my day off), the girl that usually does all the cash stuff is off at the mo as her mum is waiting for her covid test to come back.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.1 today. Had a lovely day with my daughter yesterday. Took the dogs out for a long walk, went out for lunch and went to the Range to pick some things up. At lunch my daughter and the waitress were trying to convince me to have lasagne and the waitress is saying, oh you really don’t need to worry about the calories you’re slim, my daughter replies no she’s diabetic and there was a huge puzzled look on the waitress’s face. I explained it has so many carbs in it to which she replied,  oh we don’t put sugar in it!!  Can’t blame her!! Didn’t have it.
What a night down here, nice rocking(ish) movement of the caravan, had visions of all my plant pots scattered around, patio table and chairs flown about but no, nothing but it sure is blowing a gale, very noisy in a tin box.
@Kaylz so sorry you are feeling so low and having nightmares and sleeping badly is really not helping. Try your best to think positive and hopefully it won’t be long before you and Bruce can be living together and making babies. It will happen so stay strong xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz so sorry you are feeling so low and having nightmares and sleeping badly is really not helping. Try your best to think positive and hopefully it won’t be long before you and Bruce can be living together and making babies. It will happen so stay strong xx


The costs of appliances means I won't be there for a while yet unfortunately, with him having been on sick pay most of what he's been getting a week has went on rent and of course groceries etc and council tax this week as well, will take a while to build up money to be able to get the things we need especially with him having to get buses to and from work, absolute nightmare, wouldn't have been so bad if Bubbles hadn't cost over £2000 in the last year! xx


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis!

On this day that’s certainly full of weather, I’ve logged a 6.0 waking BG.


----------



## Michael12421

I had an appointment today with the opthalmologist at 09.45.  Ambulance didn't turn up.  Was due at around 08.00. What a shambles.


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @Anitram xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I had an appointment today with the opthalmologist at 09.45.  Ambulance didn't turn up.  Was due at around 08.00. What a shambles.


Have you called to see whats going on? I wouldv'e been straight onto that if they hadn't turned up withing 15-20 minutes personally xx


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> I had an appointment today with the opthalmologist at 09.45.  Ambulance didn't turn up.  Was due at around 08.00. What a shambles.


Sorry to hear this Michael, I hope you have rung them


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> The costs of appliances means I won't be there for a while yet unfortunately, with him having been on sick pay most of what he's been getting a week has went on rent and of course groceries etc and council tax this week as well, will take a while to build up money to be able to get the things we need especially with him having to get buses to and from work, absolute nightmare, wouldn't have been so bad if Bubbles hadn't cost over £2000 in the last year! xx


We have a charity electrical place down here where you can get all sorts quite cheaply that have all been tested. Is there anything like that near you? Seems such a shame that you can’t start your lives together x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> We have a charity electrical place down here where you can get all sorts quite cheaply that have all been tested. Is there anything like that near you? Seems such a shame that you can’t start your lives together x


Unfortunately not, there used to be but they started charging a fortune when the Eastern Europeans started coming over as they were taking everything, I'm a little funny about 2nd hand items too and always have been with my OCD, it's going to cost near £500 just for a fridge freezer and gas cooker xx


----------



## Docb

5.1 this morning.  Had my normal breakfast, checked around the forum, went out for my morning walk to get the papers and thought I would do a check when I returned and got a 4.3 instead of an anticipated 6 point something.  Lowest I've ever recorded and it does not fit normal patterns so a complete surprise.  Quite different to last week when I could not get below 6 no matter what or when with highs just in double figures.

Dunno what is going on  but beware all, the diabetes fairy is about and active.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.3 for me but t'internet was laiking silly beggars.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was a bit of a disappointing 8.3 for me this morning but at least I got an undisturbed night's sleep. Was tempted to reduce my Levemir my half a unit last night after my previous few nights of hypo but pleased I stuck with my 4.5 units now. 
I am having a little break from Libre as I was starting to feel it was too easy to scan and was waking up through the night and checking my levels when I wouldn't if I had to finger prick. I think it is easy to become too reliant on it to the point that being without it is scary and I don't think that is good so going to have a few days each month without it, to remind myself that it is a useful tool but not essential and I can still manage fine with finger pricks and listening to my body.


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz and @SueEK. It has to be done via my doctor apparently. I have a 'phone call booked with him for October 6th. This is because the appointment was booked by him and it was he that gave me the pass for the ambulance. I will have to wait and hear what he says.


----------



## pm133

Morning good people of the world.

Woke to a fabulous 5.5 this morning and a beautiful blue sky.

Had an omelette last night but left out the boiled sweetie and didn't bolus and my reading didn't budge much from 5.0 at bedtime so it looks like I don't need to correct for omelette.

Blood pressure 97/77 so that's good. Weight is almost up to the level I want it at. Put on 11.5 pounds since diagnosis so very happy with that. Pulse rate was 94 which is a little high but I had just woken from a weird dream about blue boobs for some reason - can't think why..... 
Then my thought process automatically took over and I wondered "who on earth would have blue boobs" and I remembered the Smurfs from my youth. It was at that point, purely out of curiosity, I started typing into Google but then my wife woke up and my research had to go unfinished. Probably just as well. If this computer breaks it'll be going into PC World and there are some things you don't want to have in your search history...


----------



## Edwin Wine

5.8 this morning

Graph of 7 day moving average


----------



## Kaylz

@pm133 please don't mention Currys/PC World where I may come across it, thanks, LOL xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning what a night 3.7 on the Richter scale, the sea is roaring with the surf up.
Sat most of yesterday afternoon on the loo and feeling rough but ok now, have another go at getting my haircut today.

Congratulations on the HS @Anitram.

Sorry you are feeling down @Kaylz & @Bloden {{{HUGS}}} for both of you.

You`re not very lucky with your medical service are you @Michael1242?

Well folks enjoy the good weather if you have anyone else don`t get too wet,
take care stay safe.


----------



## silentsquirrel

freesia said:


> Grrrr!!! Wanted to get into work a bit earlier this morning to get a few jobs done, tested before driving and its dropped to 4.2, finger prick confirmed. Typical, i'll now have to wait and the jobs don''t get done again.


Too late for today, but for another occasion:

You could have driven - the old advice which many still quote (easy to remember!) is "5 to drive".  But if you look at the letter that comes with your 3 year licence, it says between 4 and 5, you can drive so long as you have a carby snack.  

The "do not drive" is below 4. If you are below 4, you may not drive until 45 minutes after you have reached 5.


*A guide to insulin treated diabetes and driving (INF294)*
        Ref: INF294                PDF, 212KB, 6 pages

So, if between 4 and 5 (and obviously feeling OK!), grab eg a biscuit (or maybe 2 if a longish journey?) and go!


----------



## Michael12421

Normally the medical service here is very good but just lately since the pandemic there have been difficulties. I am a bit at my wits end right now considering that I cannot read a book or drive. I am worried that by not turning up this morning will be considered to be my choice when it is anything but. Just have to wait until I speak with my doctor in 4 days time and see what happens next.  Different country - different ways of doing things.


----------



## Snowwy

Bloden said:


> Anyone got a joke to cheer us all up?


@Bloden sorry you are feeling low ( and any others) so here is a 'Dad Joke'... * It has been reported that a mummy, covered in chocolate and nuts has been discovered in Egypt. 
Archaeologists believe it may be a Pharaoh Roche... *


----------



## Lanny

10:48 BS 7.1  Definitely not blocked any more & slept better without constantly waking up! Although, I dry coughed a bit towards morning because the air is a bit drier now that the heating is on;: need to leave a glass of water sitting so the air doesn’t get as dry; either that or stick the water air purifier on which moistens the air too but, is WAY too noisy to sleep through! I suppose I could put that on during the day & it’ll be no bad thing to have cleaner air too!

It will feel strange NOT to test after meals today but, under doctor’s orders & no corrections, I think that’s WHY no testing: if I don’t know what the reading is; I can’t correct it!

Anyway, Just before the doctor called yesterday I had a late lunch of omelette again & juice, dithering for a while how much to bolus for the watered down juice: knew half dose was too much; decided to try a third of a dose being 24 devided by 3 equals 8 units? Umm! Emoji! Before lunch BS 10.8, had come down 1 whole mark since waking. Just after doctor’s call so a bit late, 16:15 BS 12.0 & didn’t correct as directed! Ohhh! But, I wanted to! I decided to carry on testing the rest of yesterday & I’m glad I did! But, SHE was right too: my BS came down a bit before dinner at BS 8.2 & was 10.8 after but, by bedtime & midnight Levemir had gone down to 6.1. Some instinct told me to stay up a bit longer to test after the Levemir went in because that low ish for bedtime 6.1 had me a wee bit surprised & concerned. 02:27 BS 4.9! Felt ok so, just had half an oatcake & finally went to sleep! If I had corrected earlier the delayed knock-on effect would have been a hypo! Things DO settle down if I let it without correcting too much!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Will now have breakfast & no more eggs until next week so, will test now before usual breakfast dose, cook, eat & NOT test after until lunch!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Nearly forgot! Congratulations on your House Special @Anitram


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I'm not too sure of what your saying, you've always said you haven't had much care/guidance from professionals but now your saying above that it's normally very good, it can't be that good with the amount of issues you have with your BG, no team on earth over here would leave you like that and would work with you to find a solution


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz .  There is good and bad in everything.  Yes, you are right when it comes to diabetic care - there is little or none. On the other hand one could always get a doctors appointment in about 24 hours providing that it wasn't  a week-end. I never waited more than 8 days for an exploratory x-ray, or an MRI scan. The doctors in the hospital were always prompt, attentive and caring. The 'nurses' on the other hand were warders, their only job was to administer medication when prescribed at the appropriate time  - they refused absolutely to help in other ways, dressing or undressing, providing water, providing blankets if you were cold etc. That, they said, was the job of your family or friends and is accepted by everyone. I don't have family and only one real friend but I can't expect him to come to the hospital to fetch me  a blanket. This latest problem is in my view a breakdown in communication between my doctor and the ambulance service. It is annoying in the extreme but it is the way that things are done here.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.4 @ 5.43am. Pleased with that and surprised with my being crook. Batten down the hatches folks.


----------



## pm133

Bloden said:


> Anyone got a joke to cheer us all up?



You want a joke?
I can do jokes.
Buckle up and brace yourself.

I had a knock at the door this morning.
It was a really small man.
He was around 100 cm tall.
He said he was the meter man (thank you Absolute Radio).

Oh yes. That's the level I'm aiming at.

Here's another.
I have a diabetic friend on a special diet who only eats Red, Blue and Green food dye.
He's Type Hue (this one is my own work).

I'm very proud of those jokes.
I absolutely shouldn't be.
And yet I am. :-D


----------



## Bloden

Thanks for the joke @Snowwy - it was terrible hahaha!   I feel MUCH better now. Teeeeerrible jokes @pm133 - don’t give up the day job.  

It’s like you’re describing a different Spain from the one I used to live in @Michael12421 - move oop north, if I were you! I hope your doctor has an explanation - and another appointment - for you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## freesia

silentsquirrel said:


> Too late for today, but for another occasion:
> 
> You could have driven - the old advice which many still quote (easy to remember!) is "5 to drive".  But if you look at the letter that comes with your 3 year licence, it says between 4 and 5, you can drive so long as you have a carby snack.
> 
> The "do not drive" is below 4. If you are below 4, you may not drive until 45 minutes after you have reached 5.
> 
> 
> *A guide to insulin treated diabetes and driving (INF294)*
> Ref: INF294                PDF, 212KB, 6 pages
> 
> So, if between 4 and 5 (and obviously feeling OK!), grab eg a biscuit (or maybe 2 if a longish journey?) and go!


Thanks @silentsquirrel, thats useful to know. I've always worked on the 5 to drive rule and have sometimes panicked if i've got to be somewhere and i'm dropping below 5. Its been one of those days today anyway. I wasn't too late getting to work and levels were lovely all morning. Then had unexpected activity after lunch and had a hypo which decided to be very stubborn about going back up and stopped me from driving home at the normal time. Oh well, i got my jobs done after all while waiting.


----------



## pm133

Bloden said:


> Teeeeerrible jokes @pm133 - don’t give up the day job.



Would you believe me if I said that writing jokes *was* my day job? :-D


----------



## SueEK

pm133 said:


> Would you believe me if I said that writing jokes *was* my day job? :-D


Sorry but NO lol x


----------



## Bloden

pm133 said:


> Would you believe me if I said that writing jokes *was* my day job? :-D


Now that’s a funny joke.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> annuals


Yes, could have been a much worse autocorrect!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Thanks @silentsquirrel, thats useful to know. I've always worked on the 5 to drive rule and have sometimes panicked if i've got to be somewhere and i'm dropping below 5. Its been one of those days today anyway. I wasn't too late getting to work and levels were lovely all morning. Then had unexpected activity after lunch and had a hypo which decided to be very stubborn about going back up and stopped me from driving home at the normal time. Oh well, i got my jobs done after all while waiting.


@freesia it must be the day for it ! 3.8 when I was about to leave for work - it’s a 45 min drive - to do a few bits before the kids arrive and then as I was ready for home 4.3 and dropping. Got home eventually. Thank goodness we get 2 days out of a classroom!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> @freesia it must be the day for it ! 3.8 when I was about to leave for work - it’s a 45 min drive - to do a few bits before the kids arrive and then as I was ready for home 4.3 and dropping. Got home eventually. Thank goodness we get 2 days out of a classroom!


The DF definitely found us today!!


----------



## pm133

SueEK said:


> Sorry but NO lol x



And of course you would be quite correct but I won't lie - I am crying myself to sleep tonight at your cruel words.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> I’m glad ‘annuals’ didn’t undergo a dodgy autocorrect!
> 
> Morning all. 6.5 here.
> 
> Boo hoo, missing friends and family in lockdown areas - anyone else feeling down? It seems to be affecting me this week. Anyone got a joke to cheer us all up?


I was thinking of you yesterday and wondered if you were affected. It’s pants isn’t it? Anyhoo, here’s my favourite jokes, courtesy of Tim Vine.
I'm thinking of selling my Hoover. It’s just gathering dust!
I farted in a lift. It was so wrong on all levels!


----------



## HenryBennett

A dark Saturday morning with rain forecast later in the day.

5.6 for two days on the trot.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all you layabouts. Get yourselves up it’s 6.21!  7.5 today, might have been the chippy tea, who knows? I had just walked 11 miles around Derwentwater, so I think I deserved it. Back to wedding planning today. Hence why I’m up at this Godforsaken hour. Got a list  as long as my arm, TBF that’s not very long as I’m only 5ft 2ins and have very short arms and have to roll up all my sleeves. It’s a long list though, maybe as long as Richard Osman’s arm. Have a fab weekend, it’s gonna be wet up here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Very cold start to the day but no rain, YET, will get the heating on shortly!

5.7 for me this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> maybe as long as Richard Osman’s arm


And hands the size of dinner plates! I’m a great fan of RO - and he’s a lover of cricket to boot.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  well it's a 6.4 for me this week a bit higher than normal


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I was thinking of you yesterday and wondered if you were affected. It’s pants isn’t it? Anyhoo, here’s my favourite jokes, courtesy of Tim Vine.
> I'm thinking of selling my Hoover. It’s just gathering dust!
> I farted in a lift. It was so wrong on all levels!


Hahahaha, great jokes @eggyg.  You just have to mouth the word ‘fart’ to me and I giggle, I’m so childish. You’re right. It’s pants for everyone atm. We’re not in a local lockdown here in Pembrokeshire, so I’ve got nothing to complain about!

Morning all.  8.2 here...oops, that’ll be last night’s quiche from Morrison’s. No carb count on the packaging. Looks like my guesstimating skills are rubbish!

Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> that’ll be last night’s quiche from Morrison’s. No carb count on the packaging.


Did you try checking their website? xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
another Heinz Special at 5.7 two days in a row!
I'll take that after a delish afternoon tea yesterday... yum.
@eggyg we love Tim Vine, seen him at Spring Harvest in the past!
Spending the morning trying to transfer data from old phone to slightly newer one courtesy of my daughter, I get all her hand me downs...   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Did you try checking their website? xx


Good thinking! I went by the carb info on an M&S quiche, but their quiches are puny compared to this  big beast of a quiche from Morrison’s. (I suspect the DF was involved too, pesky fairy-pig).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Persisting it down outside. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pm133

4.1 this morning.
Woke up with my right hand completely numb and with some visual problems so that was a bit scary. Had some glucose and was 5.2 after 15 minutes. Bit of a headache now but otherwise eyes and hand are fine.

It was chocolate night last night and indulged in my usual delicious 100g bar of Galaxy but I went for a very long walk afterwards so that might have caused the hypo.

Had eyes tested last week and was waiting for prescription to arrive. 2 days before they did arrive, my eyesight noticeably changed back to where they were a couple of months ago. As expected the new prescription for both long and short distances were now both useless. Opticians kindly swapped both lenses back to what they were and I can drive, read and use a computer again. I should have been a bit more patient before getting my eyes tested - it's only been a month since diagnosis. I wonder if the rapid change in BG levels was why my eyesight temporarily changed and it was only this week that they sorted themselves out when the levels steadied.

To celebrate my first month of being on insulin, here's my blood sugar readings each day since I started (mmol/L on the vertical axis and days on the horizontal axis, 4-5 tests per day) . Looks like I'm in the "honeymoon phase" for now. A bit of fine tweaking needed to keep me at this level. The gaps in the graph separate each day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Just back from a few days away, and our central heating has gone into a sulk. Plumber is inundated with similar calls and can’t get to us til Monday, so won’t be stirring too far from the gas fire all weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Looks like I'm in the "honeymoon phase" for now


Are you on very little insulin doses then? As that's what indicates a honeymoon period, not your general levels xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning to you all. Its a 5.1 for me this morning. 
Its very dark here atm and will be raining soon. A day for staying in so this morning i'm going to finish younger daughters crochet scarf (i taught myself over lockdown, i'm not very good and can only do basic stitches/follow simple patterns but its a start) get some washing done and on the heated airer then clean the house. All good fun for me today (!).
Whatever you are all doing, have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Couldn't log on here earlier - kept getting a "server error" any body else having problems?
Anyway my earlier reading was 5.5.  

Dez


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Are you on very little insulin doses then? As that's what indicates a honeymoon period, not your general levels xx



I'm on about 35 units bolus a day for a typical 250g carbs with 22 basal.
No idea if that's high, low or normal. My bolus ratio is 1:7 but today I'm moving to 1:8.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes, I got a message just that the site was temporarily unavailable - OK now though.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> I'm on about 35 units bolus a day for a typical 250g carbs with 22 basal.
> No idea if that's high, low or normal. My bolus ratio is 1:7 but today I'm moving to 1:8.


I wouldn't say that's typical of a honeymoon period, for the first 2 years I honeymooned and only required 1 unit basal and was using between 1:15 and 1:20 ratios, levels alone are no indication of a honeymoon period xx


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Couldn't log on here earlier - kept getting a "server error" any body else having problems?
> Anyway my earlier reading was 5.5.
> 
> Dez


It's been happening on and off for over a week at different periods of the day, right pain but hey ho lol, maybe @everydayupsanddowns could shed some light and let us in on whats going on lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning, 6.2 today and it hasn’t stopped raining. Hubby came down last night and he is full of cold, hope he gets rid of it soon or his cystoscopy won’t go ahead.  
Have a good day all, stay dry x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> It's been happening on and off for over a week at different periods of the day, right pain but hey ho lol, maybe @everydayupsanddowns could shed some light and let us in on whats going on lol xx



Ah sorry to hear this. I’ve not experienced it so I’m glad you flagged it up. I will get the DUKtechies to take a look


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah sorry to hear this. I’ve not experienced it so I’m glad you flagged it up. I will get the DUKtechies to take a look


First time I had it was early last week, 503 service temporarily unavailble and as I say its been happening almost everyday since at some point throughout the day, especially annoying when you've been notified by email that you have a message and can't reply to it lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah sorry to hear this. I’ve not experienced it so I’m glad you flagged it up. I will get the DUKtechies to take a look


One of the errors I was having was this

And also an error mentioning too many users trying to login.
Hope this helps.
_Running 
Windows 10 Version 2004 (OS Build 19041.508)
Google Chrome Version 85.0.4183.121 (Official Build) (64-bit)_

Dez


----------



## grovesy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah sorry to hear this. I’ve not experienced it so I’m glad you flagged it up. I will get the DUKtechies to take a look


I had once last week, but only briefly, but I am having intermittent problems with WiFi connection at moment, so did not take much notice of it.


----------



## Robin

I got the 'too many users' message earlier on this morning too, @everydayupsanddowns , when I was trying to get back to the 'New posts' page, followed by an error code page, (but sometimes my ipad just throws up any old error page number if it runs into problems with a site,)


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all you layabouts. Get yourselves up it’s 6.21!  7.5 today, might have been the chippy tea, who knows? I had just walked 11 miles around Derwentwater, so I think I deserved it. Back to wedding planning today. Hence why I’m up at this Godforsaken hour. Got a list  as long as my arm, TBF that’s not very long as I’m only 5ft 2ins and have very short arms and have to roll up all my sleeves. It’s a long list though, maybe as long as Richard Osman’s arm. Have a fab weekend, it’s gonna be wet up here.


I read that at first as you having walked round Derwentwater before breakfast!!!


----------



## freesia

pm133 said:


> I'm on about 35 units bolus a day for a typical 250g carbs with 22 basal.
> No idea if that's high, low or normal. My bolus ratio is 1:7 but today I'm moving to 1:8.


@pm133  there is no such thing as "normal" with diabetes. We are all different in our needs and what works for one doesn't work for another. You have what you need so your body can process food and alter your ratios when you need. I was diagnosed in 2018 and am still learning.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> (I suspect the DF was involved too, pesky fairy-pig).


Well that was a polite version!!
I hope things ease up for you there soon.
It will pass, just not yet.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> It was chocolate night last night and indulged in my usual delicious 100g bar of Galaxy but I went for a very long walk afterwards so that might have caused the hypo


I find chocolate an issue in the evening if I then go for a walk.
Because of the fat content in the chocolate, the glucose seems to be slower coming and if I Bolus for it, I end up having a hypo on our walk (sometimes in sight of home, but just too far to try and make it)
I get round it by either

using a reduction in my meal Bolus for the walk, and have the chocolate when I get back.
Giving the Bolus for the chocolate spread out (this is easier as I am on a pump)
It is always worth finding out how to manage chocolate!!!


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning with a nice gentle  wibbly wobbly line overnight 
(glad I reread what the autocorrect had done this time!)

Our pond is very full, our garden well watered, and there is no need to go out.
Our fence contractors are trying to finish off their work and are planning to come and finish off the final panel today! They got soaked yesterday.

I hope that the long list gets shorter @eggyg 
Keep warm and cosy. Glad that you have managed to get the plumbers for Monday @Robin.
I think it is time to light the fire this evening.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> I wonder if the rapid change in BG levels was why my eyesight temporarily changed and it was only this week that they sorted themselves out when the levels steadied.


Just before I was diagnosed I too ordered new glasses as my sight had changed a lot. I was told to wait three months before getting them checked again, and I found that I was able to go back to my previous glasses.  The optician was great and apologised for not picking the D up, and They replaced the lenses. I found for a while my sight was badly effected by increases in BG, but settled as I got them under control.  I was impatient but the optician encouraged me to give my eyes to settle.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> Looks like I'm in the "honeymoon phase" for now. A bit of fine tweaking needed to keep me at this level. .


The Honeymoon Period will be very individual.  Mine was like unexplained interruptions in my management as another batch of Beta cells gave up the ghost.  I am convinced the DF was in charge of that.  Whatever insulin you need is what you need.  It will change over time, and we have to go with the flow.


----------



## pm133

SB2015 said:


> Just before I was diagnosed I too ordered new glasses as my sight had changed a lot. I was told to wait three months before getting them checked again, and I found that I was able to go back to my previous glasses.  The optician was great and apologised for not picking the D up, and They replaced the lenses. I found for a while my sight was badly effected by increases in BG, but settled as I got them under control.  I was impatient but the optician encouraged me to give my eyes to settle.



To be fair I did know it was a risk and discussed that with the optician beforehand.
I made the decision to take the risk of paying for a prescription that would maybe change. The only risk was financial. About £112 I think all in. In hindsight I should have waited and continued to use my reading glasses for driving (that was weird but a relief) and the £1 pair of non-prescription glasses from Poundland for reading.
To be honest I'm so relieved at them settling down that I've already forgotten the cost. My wife says she'll forgive me if I allow her to spend the same amount on wool.

On the positive side, my first repeat prescription came through yesterday. Only got half of what I asked for but all of the insulin I wanted so now I know exactly what to ask for and how much notice to give them next time.

The next problem (and hopefully last for a while) is to deal with the neuropathy pain in my legs and feet. I've sent a request to my GP surgery for pain medication through their new online system. Hopefully if I can get that sorted I can think seriously about getting back to a full day's work and start earning again.


----------



## pm133

SB2015 said:


> It is always worth finding out how to manage chocolate!!!



Absolutely. I know others suggested that I should try dark chocolate and smaller portions but honestly, I'm determined to try whatever I can to avoid having to cut out this type of treat.
I do like the idea of splitting the bolus over a couple of hours. I'll try to remember to have a go at that next week.

The temporary numbness in my hand scared the living bejeezus out of me. I hope I don't see a repeat of that.


----------



## SB2015

pm133 said:


> To be fair I did know it was a risk and discussed that with the optician beforehand.
> I made the decision to take the risk of paying for a prescription that would maybe change. The only risk was financial. About £112 I think all in. In hindsight I should have waited and continued to use my reading glasses for driving (that was weird but a relief) and the £1 pair of non-prescription glasses from Poundland for reading.
> To be honest I'm so relieved at them settling down that I've already forgotten the cost. My wife says she'll forgive me if I allow her to spend the same amount on wool.
> 
> On the positive side, my first repeat prescription came through yesterday. Only got half of what I asked for but all of the insulin I wanted so now I know exactly what to ask for and how much notice to give them next time.
> 
> The next problem (and hopefully last for a while) is to deal with the neuropathy pain in my legs and feet. I've sent a request to my GP surgery for pain medication through their new online system. Hopefully if I can get that sorted I can think seriously about getting back to a full day's work and start earning again.



Now £112 on wool sounds good!!
I hope things settle down with your feet soon.


----------



## grovesy

pm133 said:


> Absolutely. I know others suggested that I should try dark chocolate and smaller portions but honestly, I'm determined to try whatever I can to avoid having to cut out this type of treat.
> I do like the idea of splitting the bolus over a couple of hours. I'll try to remember to have a go at that next week.
> 
> The temporary numbness in my hand scared the living bejeezus out of me. I hope I don't see a repeat of that.


Where you hypo at the time as when i was on Glicliazide, I had a couple that were accompanied by visual disturbance, some numbness, I only knew as tested.


----------



## Lanny

A rather raggedly, sluggish & also, rather relieved Lanny reporting in this afternoon! All sorts of emojis ranging from Confused,  Something DEFINITELY IS WRONG!,  HAVE TO CORRECT! to FINALLY Phew! Relieved emoji!

Woke up twice today & the first time was 09:01 BS 15.4! BUT, it was even higher in the night & went to bed without correcting as instructed! Very doubtful & questioning emoji & But, will do as I’m told, meek emoji! Felt extremely heavy, sluggish & wanted to go straight back to sleep again but, knew I HAD TO CORRECT DESPITE INSTRUCTIONS! So, bunged in 20 units of Novorapid, 2/mmol I want to go down & dropped straight off!

Slept until midday alarm went off & after a very clumsy, hurried fumble for my iPhone to switch the darn buzzard off I very sluggishly wanted to go back to sleep AGAIN but, knew in the back of my mind I’ll feel SO much worse if I don’t take my meds & midday Levemir as clearly SOMETHING went wrong about the insulin doses last night! So, in the end, forced myself up to test first 13:00 BS 6.3! I was SO relieved to see that! Took my meds, albeit it an hour late it took me SO long to get up after the alarm, & had my Levemir! Dithered about going back to sleep but, my tummy started rumbling so, stuck some brunch of salmon & sautéed potatoes in the oven! Will need to keep aclose eye on the time as it’s taking a long time to compose & type this post: don’t want to burn it!

Will go & get it out now, bolus & eat! Will post after to explain about my struggles with high BS last night!


----------



## Lanny

Right, brunch eaten & called it lunch in my BS diary, keeping one again for easier reporting to DSN, & feeling better! Thinking more clearly too, which helps as high BS can make it harder for me to think, & thought back to yesterday’s readings etc.

Yesterday’s morning readings were fine: waking was 10:48 BS 7.1, as on yesterday’s waking post; don’t usually test again before breakfast but, did as instructed 11:46 BS 7.5 after I cooked it, insulin goes in then, 10/15 minutes later ate it! Didn’t test after breakfast & before lunch 16:22 BS 6.6. All good so far but, it was after that, that things went wrong & I felt a bit blind in not test after eating to spot things going wrong earlier!

First sign, in hindsight & not unduly concerned then, of a problem was before dinner 20:11 BS 9.7. Didn’t test after & going to bed with midnight Levemir a bit late as I waited until after 4 hours of dinner dose, 00:53 BS 12.5! I was surprised by that but, didn’t correct & tried to sleep! I couldn’t sleep & tested as it was niggling me 03:16 BS 19.4! That really had me concerned & I thought something went wrong with lunch or/and dinner NR dose/s, I don’t know what without testing & went back to sleep after a while thinking the Levemir is definitely ok: may bring me down if I let it; so, STILL didn’t correct as instructed! The Levemir DID bring me down a bit but, not enough & I finally added a correction which is more or less spot on, due to my own past experiences: before bed & getting up is when I’m most resistant & need roughly 2units/mmol I want to go down if correcting high BS at those times; I usually aim for 5mmol & usually wake in the 6’s & sometimes in the low 7’s! That’s what happened after bunging in 20 units after 09:00 this morning & waking on 6.3 earlier.

I feel really blind without testing so, will do so today & bear in mind I’m not suppose to correct but, WILL if something is definitely wrong!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I read that at first as you having walked round Derwentwater before breakfast!!!


Hmm...not the slow walking we do. It took us five and a half hours! I’d be ravenous.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 this morning with a nice gentle  wibbly wobbly line overnight
> (glad I reread what the autocorrect had done this time!)
> 
> Our pond is very full, our garden well watered, and there is no need to go out.
> Our fence contractors are trying to finish off their work and are planning to come and finish off the final panel today! They got soaked yesterday.
> 
> I hope that the long list gets shorter @eggyg
> Keep warm and cosy. Glad that you have managed to get the plumbers for Monday @Robin.
> I think it is time to light the fire this evening.


The list is much smaller, maybe as long as a Barbie doll’s arm! Very productive day. Very little to do now. Last mother of the bride duty on Thursday for wedding dress fitting, we had to buy a completely new dress and needs some alterations, then I can look forward to our holidays and a cream tea.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it's a bit late in the day but I am claiming a House Special. Woke up feeling like I was dropping low at 5am. Reading was actually 4.9 but I took 10g carbs on board and went back to sleep and then woke up nearly 2 hrs later on 5.2, so it wasn't exactly a fasting reading but I will take an HS any way I can get it. Rained heavily all night and day and there is flooding at the end of my lane and my sewage treatment plant is struggling, so no bath/shower or washing or flushing the loo until I get a look at it tomorrow. Decided I wasn't going to mess around with it in this weather especially as it is an electric pump. Think it has just been overwhelmed by the sudden rising water levels, but I have a spare pump if I need to replace it as soon as the rain stops tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is keeping warm and dry. I spent half the day peeling and stewing windfall apples.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.1


----------



## HenryBennett

Good morning all. It’s a 5.3 this morning. Very wet and blustery outside


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.7 here

Yet another awful miserable day out, hoping the bus got through to get mum to work

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me this morning. 
Wet and miserable here as well. 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

A happy 6.3 this morning.  Out for meal last night at friends, who sent menu beforehand for carb counting.  With a walk home managed to stay in range throughout the evening and through night.  Yipppeee.

I hope today is a better one @Lanny
Congrats on your HS @rebrascora

Dark and wet out there.  Another ‘in day’ today.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,  a Heinz Special 5.7 for the third day in a row!
All the very best to all those running Virtual London Marathons today, especially thoss running for Diabetes UK. Not the best weather for it but once you are wet, you just get on with it! 

Having run a number of Marathons in the past including 3 London's you never know what the weather is going to be. You can do it!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

First off, I’ve decided from more testing that something is going on, maybe fighting SOMETHING AGAIN, whatever, & I need more insulin right now, basal & bolus, so, I’ve gone against instructions & added corrections & have increased midnight basal & will increase bolus doses for today! I felt SO much worse the other day on high BS & don’t want to feel like that again!

05:59 BS 8.6 after another day battling high BS all day, tested after meals too & after the 4 active hours of bolus too, so, know that both aren’t enough: firefighting with NR corrections as didn’t want to add more longer acting LR; only increased the basal at midnight!

I’m just a smidge bit grumpy this morning on only 4 hours sleep but, also relieved that the BS has come down to more manageable figures, albeit still a bit high: BS 14.6 was the highest yesterday after lunch at 16:15, didn’t correct until after the active  4 hours of NR to see where it fell to, 18:08 BS 12.8; then, tested again after that without eating to see if it’s steady or rising, as I suspected, to test the basal dose 20:56 BS 14.0! I was right there wasn’t enough basal either! At that point I finally ate dinner with just enough NR to bring me down & ate another omelette because I know I don’t need to bolus much for that,, 20 units at 2/mmol I want to go down plus an extra 2 for the slight increase for the eggs. Aimed for 5mmol again knowing since the basal isn’t enough, it’ll be higher than that but, it gives me a starting point. Left it until midnight to test & was very happy to see 00:02 BS 7.7 & bunged in the increased LR dose of 46 units, it’s not the first time I’ve had to increase my doses for blips like this & that’s where I start at first before increasing if needed to 50! And that’s something that’s finally hit me on the head, a bit of a “Duh!” moment, ever since Covid in May I kept getting a little ill every few weeks or so but, now I don’t get quite so ill but, my BS starts rising & it’s always accompanied by things tasting more intense & odder than usual!

Haven’t eaten breakfast yet but, will now & decided, again not the first time I’ve need to increase doses & start off at +4 first, on increased meal boluses of 32, 28 & 24 units of NR & an increased LR of 56 units at midday! That’s the plan & I’ll test to see how it goes?

I realise that I didn’t give any greetings at all yesterday & in my haste to eat first &finish posting, I apologise! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! It’s Sunday si, have an easy, lazy day!

I’ll still be hopping on my toes a bit but, hopefully with a bit more manageable BS, won’t feel so lousy?


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @SB2015 , another case of me still typing while, & after, you’d posted!  Feel a BIT better with a plan in place!


----------



## HenryBennett

‘Orrible weather today, so I’ll be hoping for a gap to get in my walk. Mention from a number of you about exercise bikes has spurred me to buy one (I’ve resisted for years). A Reebok from Argos being delivered on Thursday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hurrah!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

The wind is howling down the valley but at least it's not raining at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Northerner on your HS.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Hurrah!
> 
> View attachment 15335


Congratulations @Northerner on the HS and a very nice overnight line.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Northerner!


----------



## Kaylz

Congratulations on the HS @Northerner 

@HenryBennett I have a cross trainer in my room, shame there's that much other stuff in there at the moment that I can't use it 

Well the bus didn't show up so mum was late as she had to walk the couple of miles in this awful weather, odd as the bus at the back of 7 went up the way, she ain't too happy but she can get changed when she gets in (well she'll have to!)
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> I have a cross trainer in my room, shame there's that much other stuff in there at the moment that I can't use it


That’s always been my fear re any gym equipment. Cross trainers are apparently very effective but for me take up too much space. This I can fit in the garage alongside my motorbike.


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> That’s always been my fear re any gym equipment. Cross trainers are apparently very effective but for me take up too much space. This I can fit in the garage alongside my motorbike.


This isn't massive, if it was it wouldn't fit in my room! lol, it would easily fit in a garage, just I can't get in the wardrobe to put things in there so there's a lot sitting on the floor around it, don't know where it will go when I move in with Bruce though, can't have it blocking his dart board or anything    xx


----------



## grovesy

HenryBennett said:


> That’s always been my fear re any gym equipment. Cross trainers are apparently very effective but for me take up too much space. This I can fit in the garage alongside my motorbike.


I have one but not for Fitness per se, I got mine as I borrowed a friends following a knee replacement and it was part of the physio post-op. I then got my own, I only use as I feel the benefits of my knee.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, and it’s still raining. Went riding in the rain yesterday, came back soaked, but with the heating on the blink til tomorrow, all the stuff is still drying out over the gas fire. It reminds me of my childhood. CH is something I now take for granted, but I bet a lot of us 'maturer' members grew up without it.


----------



## SueEK

Well done @Northerner and @rebrascora on the HS.  Sounds like wet and miserable is the order of the day for most of us. Time to go back home today but have had a good break. Back into the maelstrom tomorrow. Have woken up with a real pain in my knee, can’t think of why, no bumps or falls or anything, how I’m ok changing gears whilst driving, will soon find out.
6.4 today.  Have a good day one and all and especially to those running their marathons xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very pleasing 5.4. I’ve been in bed 12 hours! And miracles of miracles slept for most of them. Needed it obviously. New wedding dress purchased yesterday, some alterations needed so back on Thursday then off on our hols Friday. We broke eggs with a stick yesterday and got loads of stuff ticked off the list. It wasn’t a pleasant day for trailing around the town, we were very wet and cold. It’s lovely today but I’m doing nowt! Have a great day. 
Congratulations @Northerner. @Robin we never had CH in our childhood homes or our first house ever. When we bought our present home in 1986 it had two coal fires and storage heaters! We finally installed CH in 2001! We still use the coal fires on occasion though. We’re tough ooop north!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A bit disappointing 9.0 this morning, probably down to the rice i had with the curry i cooked last night. Oh well, i really enjoyed it!
@HenryBennett , i've inherited an exercise bike from my oldest daughter who, when she moved 18 months ago asked us to store it as she didn't have room. She's now moved into a bigger house and hasn't asked for it back. Hope she's forgot! It does get used by me


----------



## freesia

@Robin @eggyg , we never had CH either. I used to love the sight and sound of a roaring fire and toasting bread on it, although i don't miss my job of cleaning out the ashes and getting the coal in, or the freezing house in other rooms!


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Any room in there for the Lexus, Henry..???


Pecking order is well established. My car and motorbike in the garage and my wife’s MX-5 on the driveway. Every few weeks I swap the two cars to charge the battery in my wife’s car as it’s little used since lockdown and WFH. Sor’ed.


----------



## pm133

Morning all,

7.7 this morning.
Tweaked my basal down a couple of units and went up from 5.6 last night so I clearly need that extra couple of units to keep it steady.

Because of the rain yesterday I decided  to take a day off from walking. Bad idea. BG went to 12.3 and the pains in my legs were unbearable. Dragged myself out of the house at 11.30pm and forced myself to walk. Was 5.6 when I got back at 1am but got soaked to the skin and the pains had gone. Tough day but feeling a lot better today.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @rebrascora on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

Surprise surprise, we got soaked on this morning’s walk, but it was worth it! It’s definitely time to get out the Nikwax. My jacket’s had so many soakings, it’s no longer Welsh-weather-proof.


----------



## Michael12421

Same here.  I remember well sitting in front of a coal fire on a Friday night with my sister and parents eating fish and chips and listening to the wireless - some detective series or other, can't remember which. It will come to me eventually. It must have been about 1953.


----------



## freesia

Anitram said:


> would get dressed in front of one of those single bar electric heaters


Haha i remember those. We had one with two electric bars but i was only allowed to use one bar. Then we had a calor gas heater, that didn't heat up much either


----------



## SueEK

When we returned from living abroad my brother and I lived with my grandparents who had a small war pensioners bungalow (my grandad was blinded in WW1). We had a coal fire and a paraffin heater in the inner hall. It was freezing but probably due to being used to living on a island in the Indian Ocean. My brother and I shared a bed so we were toasty at night. I remember the dyke we used to play in, aargh, the fishing fleet and we roamed all over Kings Lynn on our own, There was a canning factory behind us. I was 6 and a half and my brother was not quite 8. I used to dust, polish and sweep for a lady in the road for pocket money and she had leg ulcers and I have never ever forgotten the smell, and my brother used to do shopping for the other pensioners for a little bit of pocket money. Very very happy memories though.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.5 for me this morning. Happy with that went to bed at 5


----------



## Michael12421

I just remembered what it was - Dick Barton - Special Agent - which Google tells me ended in 1951 - so I was a couple of years out.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.9@7.40am, yesterday 7.6@7.22am, day before 6.4@5.43am pleased with that last!


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning but only because I woke a couple of hours earlier and injected a correction. Not sure why I was high as I had no appreciable carbs or even anything much to eat at all for dinner and had an extra unit of basal as I had been running a bit high all day and obviously hadn't been as active as I normally would, because of the constant rain.
@Northerner Congrats on your House Special. 
@Lanny Pleased to see you are getting things back under control. It is all very well HCPs saying don't test so much and don't correct but when you feel rough because you are high and have the means to sort it, it makes little sense not to do so, especially as you are not having lots of hypos which to me would be the only reason to be more restrictive with corrections.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SueEK said:


> ..very happy memories though.





Michael12421 said:


> I remember well sitting in front of a coal fire on a Friday night with my sister and parents





Anitram said:


> My first job involved working shifts and in the colder months I would get dressed in front of one of those single bar electric heaters whenever I was on a 6 till 2. I was 24 before I lived in a house with central heating



Same fond memories for me.  Reminds me of the old sketch





						monty python 4 yorkshiremen sketch at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks been a bit absent didn`t want to start a new thread, afraid Teds not been well.
Looks like the Gall bladder has to depart from said body when and how not sure yet.

Hope you are all well, take care my friends. xx


----------



## Snowwy

@KARNAK Ted very sorry to hear that, may you be at peace with it all and wishing you a speedy recovery from it all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks been a bit absent didn`t want to start a new thread, afraid Teds not been well.
> Looks like the Gall bladder has to depart from said body when and how not sure yet.
> 
> Hope you are all well, take care my friends. xx


Cholecystectomy, apparently, is a lot easier to perform than to pronounce. 
You'll be OK Ted
My best wishes to you.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

@KARNAK oh dear. I had mine out 19 years ago, unfortunately mine was emergency so zipper from top to bottom. I do know many people who’ve had theirs out keyhole and they are in and out the same day and have made a full recovery. Fingers crossed for that option. Take care.


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Same fond memories for me.  Reminds me of the old sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monty python 4 yorkshiremen sketch at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dez


My husband loves Monty Python and we have often said to each other ‘you were looky ‘ at the end of a rubbish day lol


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks been a bit absent didn`t want to start a new thread, afraid Teds not been well.
> Looks like the Gall bladder has to depart from said body when and how not sure yet.
> 
> Hope you are all well, take care my friends. xx


Sorry to hear this Ted, I really hope that once removed your life will actually be a little better for you. Good luck with it all and keep in touch xx


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Same fond memories for me.  Reminds me of the old sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monty python 4 yorkshiremen sketch at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dez





SueEK said:


> My husband loves Monty Python and we have often said to each other ‘you were looky ‘ at the end of a rubbish day lol


If husband or I start telling the kids they don’t know they’re born, Son will roll his eyes and say 'uphill both ways,' which I was sure came in that sketch, but wasn’t in the version I just watched.


----------



## Robin

Sorry to hear that, Ted, I hope everything goes OK.
 Because this is interspersed amongst posts about Monty Python, I had a thought flash through my mind, about how many different bits of their innards various members are missing, 4 Yorkshireman style.


----------



## Flower

Wishing you well Ted, I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> ..they don’t know they’re born..


That's a wonderful expression that I heard my late great mum say many many times.

Dez


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks been a bit absent didn`t want to start a new thread, afraid Teds not been well.
> Looks like the Gall bladder has to depart from said body when and how not sure yet.
> 
> Hope you are all well, take care my friends. xx


@KARNAK, hope you are well soon. I had mine out several years ago by keyhole and was out next day. Hope its like that for you.


----------



## Lanny

I hope your surgery is pretty soon Ted @KARNAK 

My sister had hers out many years ago but, it was a major surgery then & I’m sure the keyhole option will be less painful & faster to recover from!

Take easy in the meantime while waiting for your gall bladder removal or @eggyg will have kittens before she goes round to swaddle you with rolls of cottonwool!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 this morning on this moonlit day!
Might be a bit chilly for the morning run later.
Anyhoo started the first of the winter jigsaws yesterday as it never stopped raining.
Maybe get some more work done outside later...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A satisfactory 5.4 from me. Rain forecast throughout the day here. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Lanny

05:24 BS 4.8  Oops! Overdid the correction a bit earlier after midnight Levemir but, I feel ok & had a biscuit!

Yesterday went pretty well apart from after breakfast 12:12 BS 11.5 but, didn’t correct as midday Levemir went in of 66 units, realised I typed the wrong figure yesterday in case you’re wondering; my usual is 60 & I increased by +6! The rest of the day stayed in the 7’s, had dropped to 7.0 before lunch & after was 7.6. I then slept for a few hours after 17:15 until I woke 22:05 still 7.6 so, the basal worked & kept me steady while I slept. Ate dinner & it was an hour or so afterwards that I started to feel my right ear ache & the right side of my neck just under the chin become sore & tender so, there’s my answer I’m definitely fighting an infection & will keep an eye on it & see the GP & get antibiotics if I things get out of hand. The soreness & ear ache slowly increased intermittently & I wasn’t really surprised to see my BS had risen when testing after dinner 00:12 BS 9.3 when midnight Levemir went in, yes quite a coincidence that both LR doses EXACTLY 12 hours apart & it wasn’t deliberate! I put in the 46 but, stayed up a bit more to see if BS rises because of the inflammation as I suspected neither of my dinner bolus nor basal might be enough? 02:24 BS 9.0 just after 4 hours since dinner NR to give me a baseline to test the LR dose. 03:51 BS 10.1 at which point I bunged in another 4 units of Levemir to the 46 I had around midnight & also cautious correction of 6 units of NR to bring me down a bit: a good thing my instinct told me I’d better aim higher than 5mmol for a safety margin; I aimed for 7mmol & got 4.8 with another 2 hours of active NR to go so, will keep an eye on things. Still feel ok so, the biscuit seems to be holding me up! But, in light of that slight overshoot of insulin, I’ll be a bit more cautious of increasing doses any more than ai have done already! But, if testing shows my BS rising I’ll use NR to correct & keep midday Levemir at 66 & not go up to 70 yet: in hindsight I shouldn’t have added corrections to both NR & LR doses at once!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Oh! Just realised I’m supposed to be calling my DSN tomorrow to report readings anyway so, I call later this morning for some advice! I may also call the health centre as all calls for appointments have now been triaged by the doctors for some time now to see if they think it’s serious enough to warrant antibiotics now?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ted, I hope everything goes OK.
> Because this is interspersed amongst posts about Monty Python, I had a thought flash through my mind, about how many different bits of their innards various members are missing, 4 Yorkshireman style.


I’m not a Yorkshire man but here goes. Spleen, gall bladder and most of pancreas! Apparently when I had an MRI after all this, they discovered my left kidney had nicely filled part of the gap! They told me that everything just moves together rather than me have big gaping holes, which I had visions off!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A quite disappointing 7.1. Stress maybe? Back to wedding planning after my “day off” yesterday. Another Richard Osman’s arms length list! Returning clothes, phoning docs to rearrange flu jab as can’t attend drive through clinic as on wedding day, iron bridesmaids/ flower girls dresses, sourcing face masks to coordinate outfits, check med situation, phone cottage owners to let them know when we are arriving and also to tell them we are leaving a day early, and start organising clothes for holiday, that’ll be easy...underwear, walking trousers, tee shirts, fleeces, PJs! Have a great day. It’s pitch black here and I haven’t a clue what the weather is doing but touch wood it stays dry.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.7 here
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning. 5.6 for me this morning. 
Monday.....start of another busy week....yaaaawwwwnnnn.
Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.2 here.

Well, it’s my first day back at uni...this distance learning lark isn’t exactly sociable, but I’m thankful for it under the current circumstances! Mind you, I need a team of cheerleaders to boost my enthusiasm this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, 5.8 for me 

Got annual review and flu jab booked. Review will be by phone. I wonder if that will mean they won't run late?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.
Good luck with that, @khskel. When I had my hospital review by phone back in June, I was told vaguely 'morning' which turned out to be 7.30pm!
I expect @pottersusan could get competitive with you on that, @eggyg.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here.
> Good luck with that, @khskel. When I had my hospital review by phone back in June, I was told vaguely 'morning' which turned out to be 7.30pm!
> I expect @pottersusan could get competitive with you on that, @eggyg.


Oh definitely! She doesn’t have a stomach either! I’m hanging on to my other bits for as long as I can!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I just remembered what it was - Dick Barton - Special Agent - which Google tells me ended in 1951 - so I was a couple of years out.


He relocated to West Cross in Swansea and opened a chippy called, wait for it, Dick Barton’s. Special fish n chip agent, is what we used to say as kids - we thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a 6.0 to kickstart the week.

High intensity dusting & vacuuming today after a spider incident in the bathroom just now

Hope you’re doing ok out there


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.4


 xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Mr Lee

21.4  with no food for 15 hours.. just 4 liters of water.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all! Hope everyone’s fences etc survived the storms and that you all have a great day.

I made keto chocolate brownies yesterday because I picked up cheap ingredients in Waitrose. The brownies themselves however proved quite expensive to make a I dropped 1 doz eggs, knocked over a complete pot of cocoa, tripped over the cat so upended a tray of raw brownie batter and broke my blender!

Went out and restocked ingredients, did everything by hand the next time and they’re delicious 

Oh and a 6.0 this morning.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> Morning all! Hope everyone’s fences etc survived the storms and that you all have a great day.
> 
> I made keto chocolate brownies yesterday because I picked up cheap ingredients in Waitrose. The brownies themselves however proved quite expensive to make a I dropped 1 doz eggs, knocked over a complete pot of cocoa, tripped over the cat so upended a tray of raw brownie batter and broke my blender!
> 
> Went out and restocked ingredients, did everything by hand the next time and they’re delicious
> 
> Oh and a 6.0 this morning.



Ah man! And you didn’t even have a video camera running to make your fortune on YouTube.

Glad the brownies were nice in the end. You earned them!


----------



## SB2015

A level 3.9 on the Libre on waking but 4.3 on BG so straight onto breakfast rather than the usual half hour wait.

Good to see you back @KARNAK.  I hope that the surgery goes smoothly.
I hadn’t thought about masks for wedding outfits @eggyg. A whole new area of design.
I looked for images of cheerleaders @Bloden but no luck with my skills, so just one CHEERS from me 
I hope that brownies went down well @ColinUK 

I have composed a choral piece, about living with diabetes, and performed it with two friends socially distanced yesterday,  to a tiny distanced audience of three. We were going to do a bigger event in the garden originally but that will be in the distant future with the choir.   I was so nervous and glucose levels went from 6.5 to 17.8.  I shall have to learn how to manage that in the future.

A patch of dry weather this morning so a bit of tidying in the garden as we have visitors this weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, lovely and sunny here. No blood today, my brother who is a bleeder says I need to be on blood thinners like him.

Lol at Monty Python, that's why I never commented at the time as it starts me off lamenting, well we didn't have _any_ heating mostly! A single old-fashioned paraffin heater. If the EssoBlu ran out that was it, bloomin' freezing. I hates the cold now. We didn't have electricity neither and sometimes no food oh shurrup... 

ColinUK your posts cracks me up.  Mr Lee that is scary.  Karnak (((hugs)))

Michael you are the elephant in the room, I wish you could get sorted.  Why can't peoples help you get your bg more the thing?

Choral sounds lovely.  Have a good Monday all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7on another miserable day.
Thank you for all your kind comments (again) like I said not holding my breath
to when the op is done, a mate of mine has had his cancelled three times in the
past year and is still waiting. I`ll contact my health insurance today see if they
can get it done, although Torbay hospital is really stretched and the private one
is taking the overflow.

What you trying to do @ColinUK nick my title?

Nice to see you posting @Flower.

@Mr Lee and @Michael12421 you should get together and maybe make a good
BGL level between you. Got to eat @Mr Lee at least once a day for your own good.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## pm133

Morning all.

Was a bit naughty last night. My daughters went shopping last night and asked if I wanted anything. I distinctly remember saying "*absolutely definitely not* sticky toffee pudding and custard". The next thing I remember was a bowel being put in front of me full of deliciousness. 
"I can't possibly eat this amazing sticky toffee pudding and what looks like a healthy dollop of custard..." I said.
"That's OK Dad, we'll have it".
"Let me finish. I can't possibly eat this....without taking insulin first".

A nervy night as I wondered if that treat might blow my recent good BG results where I've been averaging about 6.0 during the day.
Woke up to a 6.2. YES!!!

Update on the peripheral neuropathy. Was in agony yesterday but read a medical research talk somewhere that the best treatment (while I wait on a doctors apptment for pain killers) is exercise and good hydration. So, I went for a very long walk and then hopped on the exercise bike for 1.5 km. That helped a bit but it took a while to get to sleep. Woke up this morning and the pain is significantly less.


----------



## adrian1der

I managed a 6.0 this morning


----------



## eggyg

pm133 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Was a bit naughty last night. My daughters went shopping last night and asked if I wanted anything. I distinctly remember saying "*absolutely definitely not* sticky toffee pudding and custard". The next thing I remember was a bowel being put in front of me full of deliciousness.
> "I can't possibly eat this amazing sticky toffee pudding and what looks like a healthy dollop of custard..." I said.
> "That's OK Dad, we'll have it".
> "Let me finish. I can't possibly eat this....without taking insulin first".
> 
> A nervy night as I wondered if that treat might blow my recent good BG results where I've been averaging about 6.0 during the day.
> Woke up to a 6.2. YES!!!
> 
> Update on the peripheral neuropathy. Was in agony yesterday but read a medical research talk somewhere that the best treatment (while I wait on a doctors apptment for pain killers) is exercise and good hydration. So, I went for a very long walk and then hopped on the exercise bike for 1.5 km. That helped a bit but it took a while to get to sleep. Woke up this morning and the pain is significantly less.


Boobs now bowels! Was it blue?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning all! Hope everyone’s fences etc survived the storms and that you all have a great day.
> 
> I made keto chocolate brownies yesterday because I picked up cheap ingredients in Waitrose. The brownies themselves however proved quite expensive to make a I dropped 1 doz eggs, knocked over a complete pot of cocoa, tripped over the cat so upended a tray of raw brownie batter and broke my blender!
> 
> Went out and restocked ingredients, did everything by hand the next time and they’re delicious
> 
> Oh and a 6.0 this morning.


It sounds like a Brian Rix farce, did your trousers stay up?


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> A level 3.9 on the Libre on waking but 4.3 on BG so straight onto breakfast rather than the usual half hour wait.
> 
> Good to see you back @KARNAK.  I hope that the surgery goes smoothly.
> I hadn’t thought about masks for wedding outfits @eggyg. A whole new area of design.
> I looked for images of cheerleaders @Bloden but no luck with my skills, so just one CHEERS from me
> I hope that brownies went down well @ColinUK
> 
> I have composed a choral piece, about living with diabetes, and performed it with two friends socially distanced yesterday,  to a tiny distanced audience of three. We were going to do a bigger event in the garden originally but that will be in the distant future with the choir.   I was so nervous and glucose levels went from 6.5 to 17.8.  I shall have to learn how to manage that in the future.
> 
> A patch of dry weather this morning so a bit of tidying in the garden as we have visitors this weekend.


Mr Eggy and I are just going for navy, so shouldn’t be too difficult to find. Apparently there’s masks with “ bride” printed on the front, who’d of thought? Daughter not going for that though, she’s going leopard print to match the adult bridesmaids! Don’t ask!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Boobs now bowels!


Which will also go down in the annuals.


----------



## pm133

eggyg said:


> Boobs now bowels! Was it blue?



Oh dear God.
I meant to say "bowls".
Nobody handed me a "bowel" full of sticky toffee pudding and custard.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> It sounds like a Brian Rix farce, did your trousers stay up?


I've done farce before - including once where I had to make gnocchi in time to music that the stage manager would sometimes change just to have a laugh!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> It sounds like a Brian Rix farce, did your trousers stay up?


Hahahahahahahaha...that made me larf!


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 for me this morning but only because I woke a couple of hours earlier feeling a bit rough and injected some NR. Looks like I need to step up to winter evening Levemir dose after a couple of weeks where my basal needs have been up and down like a yoyo. 
Eventually got the sewage treatment plant working again this morning after having a few dodgy moments out there with my auxiliary electric pump on an extension cable from the garage and heavy showers catching me unawares each time I was making a bit of progress! Huge relief to see the waterline in my downstairs toilet bowl recede at last. Phew!!  

@KARNAK Oh, Ted, what are you like! I really hope the removal of your gall bladder is arranged quickly and goes smoothly and sees an end to your health troubles. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I've done farce before - including once where I had to make gnocchi in time to music that the stage manager would sometimes change just to have a laugh!


Oh you thespian types!


----------



## Lanny

I’m awake now so, thought I’ll post this too! I not very well & given antibiotics, without seeing GP like last time I had an ear ifection, which the chemist just delivered to me, my throat is really sore & tender now with occasional sharp twinges of pain in my right ear. Not eating & don’t feel like it so, following sick day rules & taking orange juice to take insulin etc. I’m dozing when I can & watching Amazon’s Primetime original sci fi drama series Picard at other times. Bs is not too back albeit a little high rising from the 7.6 around midday 12:05, after the overdone a bit corrections of the early hours had worn off, to 9.1 13:47 & had juice with Novorapid of 32 units. Actually, looking at the Timesulin caps, I’m due to test after the NR went in at 2 hours 24 minutes. So, pause to test. Uh! Sigh *14:15 BS 14.7! Either too much juice or not enough NR, probably both. Will wait until after 4 hours to see where it’s at before adding corrections, cautionary note from DSN do not risk stacking insulin doses! I wanted to doze a bit but, will watch a bit more of Picard & set an alarm just in case I DO doze off!

Cause here’s the thing my head is a bit achey & I’m a bit muggy thinking wise. Discovered this morning shortly after posting that I’d inadvertently left the cooker ring on a very low heat after cooking my dinner last night I’d washed up the frying pan & put it back on the cooker: thought I’d switched it off completely & didn’t notice I hadn’t; smelt burning & found the non stick frying had turned completely white with some black bits coming off it, I think the non stick coating, switched it off & left the pan to soak!  But, it’s not saveable & ordered another one from Amazon Prime for delivery on Wednesday, even so called next day deliveries can take an extra day to cross the water to NI, it’s just the nature of the beast living where I am!  So, I’ll have to make sure I switch the electric cooker off at the mains wall socket to avoid something muddled headed like that again: don’t think I would have done so if I WASN’T completely my usual self!

I maybe keep odd hours so, try not to worry about if I don’t post: probably dozing; alarms set to take the AB’s!

Edited to add:- *corrected the time: talk about muddled headed trying to post my usual 24 hour clock to the time, getting it wrong & a cross between 12 hour & 24 hours! * 16:15 for quarter past four in the afternoon: sholud have looked at my meter as I was typing it; that’s why all my times in post are in 24hours as my meter is!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Not eating & don’t feel like it so, following sick day rules & taking orange juice to take insulin etc.



@Lanny So sorry you don't feel well but I don't understand this? Why are you drinking orange juice? That is something most of us would avoid unless hypo. The infection will most likely increase your BG levels and the OJ will push them higher still or require more NovoRapid. If you don't feel like eating, surely you just don't inject NR unless you need a correction. Maybe I am misunderstanding something here but cannot remember any mention of OJ with sick day rules. Maybe it is different for Type 2s on insulin?
Hope the ABs kick in soon and you feel better.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny So sorry you don't feel well but I don't understand this? Why are you drinking orange juice? That is something most of us would avoid unless hypo. The infection will most likely increase your BG levels and the OJ will push them higher still or require more NovoRapid. If you don't feel like eating, surely you just don't inject NR unless you need a correction.


It’s the advice given in any Sick Day Rules - if you can’t eat and are being / feeling sick, you need to get something into you to avoid the build-up of ketones (as I understand it). You inject insulin to cover the juice, of course. I learned all this recently when I was in hospital!  

Hope you’re feeling better ASAP @Lanny.


----------



## Lanny

The leaflet I was given after my hospital stay in May 2017 says to continue taking insulin even if you can’t eat, drink liquids with the bolus instead: there’s things like a mug of ovaltine or horlicks, juice etc. even lucozade as it was before the sugar tax came into existence; just poured too much!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @Bloden had posted while I was still typing!


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> The leaflet I was given after my hospital stay in May 2017 says to continue taking insulin even if you can’t eat, drink liquids with the bolus instead: there’s things like a mug of ovaltine or horlicks, juice etc. even lucozade as it was before the sugar tax came into existence; just poured too much!


I did understand correctly! (I was a bit freaked at the time out cos I had ketones at 1.6).


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks for the clarification. 
The advice I remember from DAFNE was to drink *sugar free fluids *at a rate of 100mls per hour when ill and check levels regularly. Then depending on if ketones were present and the levels of them, you used QA corrections and/or adjusted your basal.

Just dug out my course handbook and thankfully I remember correctly. 

Strange that the advice is totally contradictory regarding the nature of the fluids.


----------



## Kaylz

This is from a page from My Diabetes My Way
*How can I manage diabetes when I am ill?*
*Eating and drinking*
If you are vomiting, you do not need to eat until you feel well enough to do so. However, it is important to keep sipping fluids to prevent dehydration. You should drink at least 100 ml per hour of sugar-free fluids aiming for a total intake of 2 ½ to 3 litres per day.

If you do not feel like eating normal meals, try to eat foods that are easy to digest (e.g. soup, ice cream, milk puddings). If you are unable to eat, sip carbohydrate-containing fluids (e.g. fruit juice or a soft drink).

Notice it says both so nobody is right or wrong, just 2 different ways of doing things
xx


----------



## rebrascora

With DAFNE there is no mention of needing to ingest carbs at all. It just says that you may need larger Quick Acting(QA) insulin corrections than your usual ratio if you are not eating and you are above range but if you are within range you may only need your basal if you are not eating.


----------



## Kaylz

But then again we all know DAFNE's guidance isn't for everyone xx


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear!  I didn’t mean to cause a fight! Two Hands Up in Surrender emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Ok, 4 hours after NR 18:16, looking AT the meter so no maths involved, BS down to 10.3. Which is where I’ll cautiously leave it & doze. Will try a packet soup mix when I wake later: have a few knorr packets that’ll be a lot at 900ml of water to be added but, will try making up half a packet as I don’t have any cuppa soups; changed my tesco order for tomorrow yet again to more fresh home made soups & cuppa soups with less of the other stuff for later in the week when, hopefully, I’ll eat easier as I get better!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny.... Put your hands down and don't worry. This is an exchange of knowledge and information and we are all here to learn after all! I have wondered a few times when you have mentioned drinking OJ when not hypo and thought it was odd. At least I now know why. 

@Kaylz DAFNE guidance probably suits me less than most since I don't really eat "Normally" whatever that is, but I still find the general guidance useful. I do wonder if the carbs thing in sick day rules is old school when they thought that starvation ketones were toxic like DKA or perhaps from an era when BG levels could not so easily be monitored, or both.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny.... Put your hands down and don't worry. This is an exchange of knowledge and information and we are all here to learn after all! I have wondered a few times when you have mentioned drinking OJ when not hypo and thought it was odd. At least I now know why.
> 
> @Kaylz DAFNE guidance probably suits me less than most since I don't really eat "Normally" whatever that is, but I still find the general guidance useful. I do wonder if the carbs thing in sick day rules is old school when they thought that starvation ketones were toxic like DKA or perhaps from an era when BG levels could not so easily be monitored, or both.


@Lanny is a Type 2 on Insulin.


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> @Lanny is a Type 2 on Insulin.


I am aware of that and already referenced it in my previous post


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora many people choose to drink sugary drinks and just bolus for it, it isn't uncommon for people to do so, I know many that do and why not if that's the way you want to go about it and feel comfortable doing so, I don't choose to but that's more to do with my eating disorder

I doubt if the advice was that old fashioned that they would still be advising it now, other aspects that have changed have been recognised and taught so I would assume it would be the same with that and that's the advice I was handed on a sheet when I was diagnosed and My Diabetes My Way is updated regularly with newer advice etc
xx


----------



## Bloden

I think the info I had was from My Diabetes My Way too @Kaylz. I printed it off and took it into hozzie with me - then completely forgot about it, der.  The nurse told me my ketones were high cos I hadn’t eaten all day - starvation ketones, I guess. If I’d been more compos mentis, I’d have had a correction dose, but my brain was a bit flabby-la-la...  ...hope you’re back on solids again soon @Lanny (I hate soup!).


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  how are you enjoying Picard? I’ve just watched Discovery on Netflix in advance of the new season starting soon. And then we’ve the new series with Captain Archer and pre-Kirk Enterprise to look forward to soon!

Do love a bit of Star Trek from time to time!


----------



## Lanny

@ColinUK , it was panned by the critics on Amazon Prime, which gave me pause, but, I love it! But, then I’m a die hard Star Trek fan, I guess, but, oddly enough didn’t like the original series back in the day as Shatner et al were too camp & not taking it seriously enough: it wasn’t until the move to the big screen with the films that I liked the original cast as things were taken more seriously across the board; nobody in the 60’s thought it would become SUCH a cult classic & become so long lastingly entrenched in culture regardless of whether you ever saw any Star Trek ANYTHING with Warp Speed making it into the dictionary! My favourite was the Next Generation which I watched, at the time, as a teenager when I was introduced to the Star Trek world but, was supplanted later by Voyager, the best of the lot, I think! 

A bit better I think & actually just woke & had a whole, all 900ml, of a packet soup 22:56 BS 7.6! Bunged in the 24 units of bolus & will take my basal as usual at midnight! Still very tender in the throat/neck but, hungry & that’s a good sign I think: haven’t been hungry all day & just had water & juice!


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> The advice I remember from DAFNE was to drink *sugar free fluids *at a rate of 100mls per hour when ill and check levels regularly. Then depending on if ketones were present and the levels of them, you used QA corrections and/or adjusted your basal.
> 
> Just dug out my course handbook and thankfully I remember correctly.
> 
> Strange that the advice is totally contradictory regarding the nature of the fluids.



There are two things you need to do when ill.
Hydrate.
And take in food.

The hydration part requires several litres of fluid and that should be sugar free.
The food bit is what the orange juice is replacing.

I think you might be confusing the orange juice with the hydration part which is not it's purpose.


----------



## pm133

Lanny said:


> I know what the orange juice is for & only had 1 glass today! I drank about 2 litres of water!



If you are responding to my post I was directing that comment at @rebrascora.


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Realised that & deleted it but, you’ve seen it!  Put it down to still being a bit muggishly slow!


----------



## Lanny

04:43 BS 5.9!  First decent BS back in the 5’s since quite a while, it seems! AND I dialled the midnight Levemir back down a bit from 50 last night, albeit in 2 goes, to 46 to avoid nearly going too low in the early hours of yesterday! Pitched it more or less bang on!  But, I’m about to turn in after being awake all night! I definitely feel I’ve turned a corner & starting to feel better! My neck, under the chin, is not as swollen or as tender as it was & will try solid food later today! My tesco shopping is a bit later today 14:00 to 15:00 so, I can have a good snooze before that! My head feels a lot better, not so achey & can think better too! The AB’s are. doing their thing!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m off to get some more z’s! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## SueEK

7.1 this morning. Horrible day at work again yesterday to the point I was job hunting last night. Couple of things I might be interested in. Hoping to have a meeting with one of the practice managers tomorrow and us 3 secretaries but won’t hold my breath, it’s as though they can’t see or hear us, incredibly frustrating and demoralising. 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## HenryBennett

A slightly higher than expected 5.6 this morning. I had a pitta bread last night with fried halloumi and salad - can’t be that, but hey ho.

The first of six regular weekly workouts today at the cardio rehab centre.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Horrible day at work again yesterday to the point I was job hunting last night.


Good luck. It’s awful being unhappy at work.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.7 again today.
Been a lot of chat on the forum yesterday, could hardly keep up!
New shoes for the chariot yesterday, fronts anyway, off to test them later with a trip to Littlehampton for lunch.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Charity shop closed early yesterday as was a public holiday (that nobody seemed to know about) so when mum was told they were closing she nipped a few doors down the road to the hairdressers to see if they could fit her in at all, they could fit her in at half 2 so she text to let me know she'd be late as would effect tea time etc, she's pretty much gone the way mines is although a tad different but that's a lot of hair gone! Suits her though

Anyways it's a 4.9 for me this morning

And for the 2nd week in a row I forgot to put last weeks stats up yesterday so here goes

Waking average – 6.2
Total insulin – 206U
Bolus total – 69U
Basal total - 137U
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. It was 5.1 on waking and 6.1 after shower and before breakfast.

@SueEK  hope you have a better day today. Its horrible to be unhappy in a job, it seems a lot of people feel like that atm. I know i'm having days like it and someone i know realised during lockdown that they had had enough and took early retirement..nice if you can afford it. Hope your meeting goes ok and you get things sorted.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.2 for me although I suspect a finger test will be a little less close to the edge.

More adjustment to basal required to cure a bedtime spike.

Looks like we've got firm dates for another recording session.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here...oops. Who knows wotz going on at the mo.

I love the knowledge sharing that goes on here @Snowwy.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Clickety  click. 6.6! Damp and fresh and the birds are happily munching away on the feeders. Ironing today and catching up with last week’s GBBO before tonight’s. My guilty pleasure. Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.7


Michael please consider what we've been suggesting, also set an alarm for through the night to check your levels, this can't go on and each one puts you more in danger of more serious consequences, it isn't safe at all and you really must look at your insulin management xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, house is roasty toasty after the plumber waved his magic wand over the boiler (something blocked, took about 5 minutes). Downside is, I now have to tackle the rest of the holiday washing which I shelved until I had the means to get it properly aired.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning for me. 
Another wet and miserable day.  

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.1 for me today.

Thinking of former member and Moderator @Copepod, whose birthday it would have been today.


----------



## Michael12421

I was only thinking about   @Copepod yesterday and of what a a lovely person she was and the posts that she made. RIP


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Clickety  click. 6.6! Damp and fresh and the birds are happily munching away on the feeders. Ironing today and catching up with last week’s GBBO before tonight’s. My guilty pleasure. Have a terrific Tuesday.


Thanks for the reminder @eggyg. Him indoors usually goes to bed early, so hopefully I’ll have GBBO all to myself.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I was only thinking about   @Copepod yesterday and of what a a lovely person she was and the posts that she made. RIP


Her passing away made me really sad. She was generous-hearted and quirky too.


----------



## adrian1der

In a rush this morning and didn't check until after my morning cup of tea and the school run. A disappointing 7.4 for me after a string of low 6's but could that be the milk in the tea?


----------



## Robin

adrian1der said:


> In a rush this morning and didn't check until after my morning cup of tea and the school run. A disappointing 7.4 for me after a string of low 6's but could that be the milk in the tea?


It could also be the adrenaline rush of getting the school run done, or just the body gearing up for the day ahead, a lot of people find their levels rise as soon as they get out of bed ('feet hit the floor' syndrome,)


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> but could that be the milk in the tea?


I highly doubt it unless your using a lot of milk, 20ml doesn't even contain 1g carbs and I certainly don't use anywhere near that in my coffee's xx


----------



## ColinUK

And it’s a 5.5 from me this morning.

I’m learning that I can’t cheat and my carb tolerance is really rather low. If I have half a pita with eggs for example then my BG rockets. It also leads me to crave more bread so it’s a vicious cycle.

Not to say I won’t ever indulge in bread again but I need to be mindful of the impact and cognisant of the things I need to do the next day to break that chain.

And on another note @Lanny I enjoyed Picard but think it’s a little slow. Looking forward to the next season though! Have you watched Discovery?


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> It's been a lovely morning here so far, made even better by the bin men not showing up until 7, which is when I get up anyway. Makes a change from them roaring up the road at their usual 6:30 and then chucking everyone's recycling boxes and food caddies around.
> 
> Electrician on site today, along with the plumber and tiler, so it's a bit noisy with three of them up there in the bathroom. Hope my wife and our eldest, both working from home, can cope.
> 
> Strange post-prandial result after Pasta Bolognese last night. My food diary tells me that I average 6.2 for that meal, with results ranging from 5.4 to 6.9, but it was a 4.8 on the meter this time. Switched fingers and did a second test - 5.1, so it seems I was that low. Complete mystery. More used to getting something like that on waking.
> 
> Highlight of the day for me is a trip to the recycling centre after lunch to dump the wood from our broken fence and various other bits and pieces, including three old laptops (minus their hard drives, which I will dispose of separately once I've smashed them up a bit with a hammer).
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Drill through the hard drives. Make a few holes straight through the casing and the drive itself. You can then shove glue in the hole if you really want to make sure they’re unrecoverable. And it’s kind of satisfying!


----------



## pm133

Another beautiful day in the Kingdom of Fife.
Woke up to a plump and magnificently well rounded 6.0.

Had another hypo yesterday after walking the dog before dinner. Was feeling a bit rough but didn't check my levels and thought my BG was probably a little high. Nope. Half way round the walk and I started to realise my vision was a bit weird and then I thought "I think I'm going to face plant any second". After another minute I thought "DEXTROSE". So, I had a sniffing dog in one hand (head down, ass in the air, ears closed) and a bag of poo in the other and my muddled brain trying to work out how to get to the Dextrose. Ended up eating the entire packet. Got home and tested 4.2 was must have been very low. Never really recovered from the headache and lethargy for the rest of the day. Another lesson learned.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.3 on an overcast day 21.C inside at the moment.
Phoned medical Insurance yesterday about my gall bladder they`re
contacting the consultant to see if its urgent.

Glad you`re feeling better @Lanny.

Inclined to agree with @Robin @adrian1der a bit of DP crept in.

Hope the meeting goes well @SueEK  sometimes employers only realise
what an asset they had until they lose them.

Speak with you later folks have a good day, take care stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Michael please consider what we've been suggesting, also set an alarm for through the night to check your levels, this can't go on and each one puts you more in danger of more serious consequences, it isn't safe at all and you really must look at your insulin management xx


Thank you. I am really trying the best that I can.  My prescribed dosage of basal is now down from 18 to 12. I am equally spartan with my NR. I count the carbs in my meal. I usually wake in the earrly hours of the morning and eat a few more carbs just to be on the safe side.  Everthing that I eat and the amount of insulin that I inject is now calculated rather than guessed. It worries me too.


----------



## pm133

M


Michael12421 said:


> Thank you. I am really trying the best that I can.  My prescribed dosage of basal is now down from 18 to 12. I am equally spartan with my NR. I count the carbs in my meal. I usually wake in the earrly hours of the morning and eat a few more carbs just to be on the safe side.  Everthing that I eat and the amount of insulin that I inject is now calculated rather than guessed. It worries me too.



Roughly how many carbs are you eating a day?
And what type? Pasta?


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Thanks for the reminder @eggyg. Him indoors usually goes to bed early, so hopefully I’ll have GBBO all to myself.


Mr Eggy was always at Camera Club on a Tuesday so could watch in peace,  that’s not obviously happening at the moment but they have it via Zoom so he’s in another room. Last week he pootled back through at 8.45, it had finished early! He nattered that much that I knocked it off, hence why watching it today. Hope Zoom meeting longer tonight or he can go to bed!


----------



## Michael12421

pm133 said:


> M
> 
> 
> Roughly how many carbs are you eating a day?
> And what type? Pasta?


It is usually between 170g and 220g, it depends of course on what I choose to eat - which isn't very much. As for exercise,which I take into account, I usually walk about 4km a day with my dog.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I really do worry about you, you say you are eating 170-220g carbs a day but then go on to say that you don't eat very much so I don't understand where all of those carbs are coming from, can you run through a few things of what you might eat in a day please? xx


----------



## Lanny

12:06 BS 6.7 Pretty happy with that! Dithered a bit about midday Levemir, stuck in the usual 60 & then accessed in my mind how I felt & if I needed all of the extra 6 units I had the last couple of days, pushed in 2, thought again, then another 2, thought of the JB’s in my top bedside dresser drawer & how much more lousy I felt when BS was higher earlier in the week & almost heavily sleeping past alarms & pushed in the last 2 so, 66 it is! It strikes me as a bit funny but, JB’s make me feel braver!

Speaking of which, I hope you got those little JB’s well chewed & down you quick @Michael12421


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 12:06 BS 6.7 Pretty happy with that! Dithered a bit about midday Levemir, stuck in the usual 60 & then accessed in my mind how I felt & if I needed all of the extra 6 units I had the last couple of days, pushed in 2, thought again, then another 2, thought of the JB’s in my top bedside dresser drawer & how much more lousy I felt when BS was higher earlier in the week & almost heavily sleeping past alarms & pushed in the last 2 so, 66 it is! It strikes me as a bit funny but, JB’s make me feel braver!
> 
> Speaking of which, I hope you got those little JB’s well chewed & down you quick @Michael12421


@Lanny just sent you a private message


----------



## Michael12421

Sure.  I am having low readings in the morning so I have to have something to eat.  It is usually a couple of chocolate chip biscuits or toast and marmalade.  My dinner is usually pasta with meat and a sauce.  If not it is something with rice or potatoes, a curry with the rice or meat with potatoes and other vegetables.  Sometimes it is just a sandwich with soup. I always have 2 Magdalenas with honey afterwards as they are easy to eat and digest.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy to report a 5.6 this morning with no corrections needed through the night, after increasing my basal by one unit. 
Good to hear you are feeling a bit better @Lanny. I like the idea that Jelly Babies give you courage! Little super heros of the bedside cabinet.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 as we've said, your chosen treatments aren't fast enough especially to trear readings in the 2's, your allowing yourself to spend far too long at those levels by using biscuits or toast, use just spoonfulls of marmalade or jam or honey seen as you have them in anyway seen as you seem to have issues finding sweets although I've been assured glucose tabs can be obtained over there so might be worth investing in a few packs, as for carb wise even toast and marmalade is only going to be around 45g carbs, I don't have a clue about magdalena but honey is around 12g carbs per 15g tablsepoon, how much pasta are you eating? Whats in your sauces? Are you weighing food and calculating carbs correctly? what method are you using to do it? xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz. First of all I now have JB's so that's no longer  a problem. I eat more pasta than potatoes. I weigh it dry and then cook it. It is usually 150g although, if I consider that I have not had enough carbs in the day, ie. no biscuits or marmalade in the morning then I will increase this to 200g. The sauces differ, mostly tomato based but sometimes a more creamy sauce with cheese. Tonight for example it will be a creamy sauce with the addition of tuna. I will have 200g of spaghetti. Each Magdalena is 8.2g of carbs and then on top is the honey, 1 tsp on each half so 4 tsp in total.


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> It is usually between 170g and 220g, it depends of course on what I choose to eat - which isn't very much. As for exercise,which I take into account, I usually walk about 4km a day with my dog.



This is roughly what I am taking in as well as regards carbs. So it's not a lack of carbs which is causing your problem by the looks of it.


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz. First of all I now have JB's so that's no longer  a problem. I eat more pasta than potatoes. I weigh it dry and then cook it. It is usually 150g although, if I consider that I have not had enough carbs in the day, ie. no biscuits or marmalade in the morning then I will increase this to 200g. The sauces differ, mostly tomato based but sometimes a more creamy sauce with cheese. Tonight for example it will be a creamy sauce with the addition of tuna. I will have 200g of spaghetti. Each Magdalena is 8.2g of carbs and then on top is the honey, 1 tsp on each half so 4 tsp in total.



Ah OK. So it's looking like the vast majority of your carbs are coming in a single meal. I wonder if spreading them out a bit more over the day would help? My carbs are usually about 50g in the morning, About 80g to 100g at lunch and then another 50g to 80g at night. As for pasta, I usually weigh out 50g of dry pasta for lunch and again for dinner. I'm still eating 100g but it's spread out over two meals. Maybe this sort of thing wouldn't work for you though?


----------



## Kaylz

@pm133 We've already suggested a more structured day of food but it doesn't suit Michael and he goes solely on just 1 meal also lack of carbs  doesn't matter as a Type 1 who can adjust insulin to suit, there are many Type 1's that choose to follow a low carb diet because their levels are better when doing that xx


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Things are moving very fast! Just got a call from the hosp. diabetes doctor, my phone review recently, about coming into the hosp. for bloodtests & ECG about my elevated heart rate next week. I asked if I could get them done at my own Health Centre? She asked if they had the machines to do ECG’s & I said I’ve had them done there before so, she’ll try & get that organised with my health centre so, I don’t need to travel up & down to the hospital!


----------



## freesia

Noooooo!! After 3 solid days of being 100% in target, i got to work this morning to be told by message that i had the class for the morning and for some time this afternoon!! Although everything was ready my stress level shot up as i need time to look at planning etc and there wasn't much time before the kids came in. By lunchtime, levels were just on my correction level with stress but i thought, no don't correct as you'll be active this afternoon and they'll come down. Did they? Only just back in target by the time i left. No more 100%, was doing so well.

@SueEK  i hope your meeting went ok and your day was less stressful


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Noooooo!! After 3 solid days of being 100% in target, i got to work this morning to be told by message that i had the class for the morning and for some time this afternoon!! Although everything was ready my stress level shot up as i need time to look at planning etc and there wasn't much time before the kids came in. By lunchtime, levels were just on my correction level with stress but i thought, no don't correct as you'll be active this afternoon and they'll come down. Did they? Only just back in target by the time i left. No more 100%, was doing so well.
> 
> @SueEK  i hope your meeting went ok and your day was less stressful


@freesia .....Oh no! Hope they were little humans and not little aliens ! We had wind and rain today combined with no heating and more that 1/2 turned into aliens!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> @freesia .....Oh no! Hope they were little humans and not little aliens ! We had wind and rain today combined with no heating and more that 1/2 turned into aliens!


Bless them, they were good on the whole. I just stress out as i want to do a good job and at a young age they need so much support. Don't know what it is about wind, everyone goes a bit wild lol


----------



## Ditto

It's well known about wind. At least we don't have a Hamsin or a Mistral. I _hates_ the wind!

Hope you've all had a good day. Couldn't get any blood out and when I did measure the tiddy pinprick I did manage to get it was 10.9 which I think is wrong. If I ever try to measure a miniscule blob I get a high reading so I'm ignoring it.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 for me today, grandparent duty beckons...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A disappointing and unaccountable rise to 5.8 for me this morning. Just fish and fresh vegetables followed by a small fruit yogurt for tea. Then a snifter of whiskey whilst quizzing online with the family. 

My exercise bike is being delivered today. It’ll be good to have an alternative to walking in winter.

Have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Another 7.1 for me today. The proposed meeting will not be taking place, management have decided it’s not needed at this stage - woah trouble is a brewing. The second senior GP asked me yesterday how things were going and I asked if he wanted the truth or a lie, he chose the truth so he got it, warts and all. He was furious and is going to speak with the others. I also spoke to one of the Practice managers and really gave her a piece of mind, politely of course, but nevertheless I went for it. She has decided not to get a bank secretary??? And hasn’t even advertised for a new secretary, how can they be that stupid, I really went for it and am probably the black sheep of the practice. I don’t care, I am unable to do my job to the standard that it should be done and our patients deserve better. Think there’s going to be a blow up about it all. 
Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, I promise I’ll stop whinging soon.
Hope you have a better day than is probably in store for me lol xx


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this (early) morning.

This is a good place to get that off your chest @SueEK .  Sorry that they cannot see the need to support you, and I hope that they can resolve things or that you find an alternative soon.

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## eggyg

A very lovely, albeit unusual, 5.4 this morning. Haven’t slept awfully well. Busy day ahead. Flu jabs at pharmacy at 10, into town for haircut for Mr Eggy whilst I order button hole and corsage, buy birthday and wedding card, few last minute bits and pieces for holiday, send parcels back ( bridesmaids dresses and jackets) and a spot of lunch in a nice cafe. Mr Eggy tidied the garden yesterday, cut the lawn, started another compost heap, pulled up the tomato plants, which are covered in green tomatoes, and hung them upside down in the shed! Don’t know whether it’ll ripen them but it’s worth a try. Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I ordered 2 pairs of slippers from M&S 8 days ago, you’d think they would package 2 pairs of slippers together, but no, no, not them, 1 pair was delivered to Bruce’s yesterday and still waiting on the other pair! Asked Hermes to leave on the porch “if nobody was in” but received confirmation of delivery with a pic of Bruce’s front door and the parcel leaning against it, nobody had knocked but I know he was in as I was talking to him on messenger at the time so I had to send him down the stairs, he’ll drop them off sometime he’s dropping cat food and other bits off

5.5 this morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I ordered 2 pairs of slippers from M&S 8 days ago, you’d think they would package 2 pairs of slippers together, but no, no, not them, 1 pair was delivered to Bruce’s yesterday and still waiting on the other pair! Asked Hermes to leave on the porch “if nobody was in” but received confirmation of delivery with a pic of Bruce’s front door and the parcel leaning against it, nobody had knocked but I know he was in as I was talking to him on messenger at the time so I had to send him down the stairs, he’ll drop them off sometime he’s dropping cat food and other bits off
> 
> 5.5 this morning
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


My M&S stuff usally come by Royal Mail, and parcels are often separate parcels.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.6 for me. Tired and struggling to get going this morning. Think its because now i'm back at work i rarely see much daylight this time of year. 
@SueEK , rant as much as you like on here. The bosses just don't listen to what others have to say


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me too @MeeTooTeeTwo . 

Got to dash early online meeting this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> My M&S stuff usally come by Royal Mail, and parcels are often separate parcels.


I didn't know what to expect as never used them before, just hoping the other pair arrive today although Bruce won't be there for a short period as his dads needing his help for a wee while xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> I didn't know what to expect as never used them before, just hoping the other pair arrive today although Bruce won't be there for a short period as his dads needing his help for a wee while xx


I think I have noticed on the confirmation that it may come in different  parcels.


----------



## Bloden

My mum puts her green tomatoes in a drawer (anywhere dark’ll do) to ripen @eggyg. Works a treat.  

Morning all. 3.8 here.

Good for you @SueEK - I kept my mouth shut at my last job and just stewed instead of complaining...not good. I hope they act on the wake-up call you gave them.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, sort of HS, I was 5.2 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep for an hour, and now I'm 5.4, which seems a popular number this morning.
Off for a haircut this morning, and then hope to resume gardening where I got rained off yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I think I have noticed on the confirmation that it may come in different  parcels.


just checked my order acknoledgement and there's nothing in there about shipping as different packages, Hermes just text to say they will attempt delivery between 11-1 today anyway so Bruce should be home by then, bet they won't bother and will just send me another picture of his front door! lol xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> just checked my order acknoledgement and there's nothing in there about shipping as different packages, Hermes just text to say they will attempt delivery between 11-1 today anyway so Bruce should be home by then, bet they won't bother and will just send me another picture of his front door! lol xx


That seems to be the trend these days, Amazon didn’t knock, and sent me a pic of my front door which is under a small open porch and up three steps, with the message 'your parcel was left in your garage' I’d like to see anyone get a car in there!


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> My mum puts her green tomatoes in a drawer (anywhere dark’ll do) to ripen @eggyg. Works a treat.
> 
> Morning all. 3.8 here.
> 
> Good for you @SueEK - I kept my mouth shut at my last job and just stewed instead of complaining...not good. I hope they act on the wake-up call you gave them.


I normally put them in a bowl with ripe ones or a banana, but I would risk it this year as my ripe ones have not even been lasting like normal.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> That seems to be the trend these days, Amazon didn’t knock, and sent me a pic of my front door which is under a small open porch and up three steps, with the message 'your parcel was left in your garage' I’d like to see anyone get a car in there!


Well I sent him downstairs and when he opened the door the postie was next door and even he looked at the parcel and then gave Bruce a funny look so Bruce felt he had to explain himself that nobody had knocked lol, instructed to be left behind the porch door though not leaning against his front door xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## pm133

Morning beautiful citizens of the forum 

5.8 for me today. Delighted with that.

Now that my pre-meal values are looking steady, started monitoring my post meal levels starting with lunch yesterday and found a rise of 3.0 mm/L so happy with that. It's the turn of my breakfast today. I'm a creature of habit as regards breakfast and lunch so I really only feel I need to do this sort of test once in a while. Dinners are probably going to be more of a challenge.

New lesson to learn from today is to NOT wait until just before my next meal to start exercising. That's causing me to have hypos. Some may think I'm deliberately doing that so I can indulge in my tasty glucose tablets (the Classic Dextrose is like sucking on heavenly pearls of nectar) but that's only partly true . So, I need to exercise in the interval of 30 mins to 2.5 hours after food. Because I've increased my exercise to 6km of indoor cycling and 3 to 4 miles walking spread evenly throughout the day, I have tried dropping my insulin ratio to 1:8 from 1:7. Will see if all that helps.

Also, I have muscles in my legs again!!!!!! I'm not at the stage where I can crack walnuts with my thigh muscles but there are muscles there all right. And now I need to warm them up as they are throbbing. Headphones - check. DAB radio - check. Magic Mellow classics playing stirring music - check. Painful crotch from sitting on a saddle for the first time since 1989 - check.

Have a lovely day folks.


----------



## Lanny

Budge up everyone on the 5.4 step to make room for me too: 09:04 BS 5.4!  BUT, we all get beaten by @Robin ‘s House Special; boo hoo, are us!  I’m feeling pretty sunny about mine actually: to finally have BS back to a decent figure! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> My mum puts her green tomatoes in a drawer (anywhere dark’ll do) to ripen @eggyg. Works a treat.
> 
> Morning all. 3.8 here.
> 
> Good for you @SueEK - I kept my mouth shut at my last job and just stewed instead of complaining...not good. I hope they act on the wake-up call you gave them.


Got some in the house in a cupboard! They are turning red, slowly. The problem is we wouldn’t  have enough drawers for all the tomatoes!


----------



## Kaylz

@pm133 I feel you, my legs weren't so bad but my arms looked like twigs, they were the same width all the way from hand to shoulder! xx


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> I normally put them in a bowl with ripe ones or a banana, but I would risk it this year as my ripe ones have not even been lasting like normal.


I know what you mean, the ones I’ve been ripening at home are going squishy before they are fully ripened.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve let the side down with my 5.8 this morning. I’ll do better tomorrow!

Tomorrow I’m heading into the office. First time I’ve been in an office since all this started. I’m not quite sure what to expect but I’m be equipped with fresh masks and a gallon of sanitiser just to be in the safe side. I’ll also have lunch with me as I’ve a friend coming over for supper tonight so I’m making low-carb chilli and cornbread and a low carb Black Forest gateau - it’s simple recipes and I fancy some retro food


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> . . . .  'your parcel was left in your garage' I’d like to see anyone get a car in there!


Maybe they mistook your porch for a Porsche  

Dez


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Maybe they mistook your porch for a Porsche
> 
> Dez


Groan!!


----------



## adrian1der

After my 7.4 yesterday I was back in the low(ish) 6's today with a 6.4

It seems I'm pretty stable in the low sixes both waking and two hours post prandial


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 on a so far sunny day, will have to decrease my evening Basal
sailing close to hypo territory. Bought some Lift/Dextrose tablets yesterday on
offer at the pharmacy, three tubes for £2 so I bought a dozen. 

Rant away @SueEK say It like it is.

Give you that HS @Robin.

@HenryBennett most of us would be very happy with your result, gives you moving space.

@Ditto please don`t mention wind I don`t need to go outside just stay close to bathroom.

Enjoy your day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Right ladies and gentlemen.  Your predictions have come true. Saturday afternoon took Missy for a walk and got home feeling fine just before 4pm.  Went upstairs to change and that is the last thing I can remember.  Once I woke up on the floor it took me 30 minutes to climb in to bed and spent an hour getting warm.  I must have taken off my boots and shirt because that is all I was wearing, after that who knows what happened.

Put it down to just a glitch.

On Tuesday morning my doctor 'phoned to say that he was doing all that he could to get me a sooner rather than later appointment with the opthalmologist but made no reference to the ambulance not arriving on October 2nd.

Took Missy for a walk at 3.15 having first taken a reading - which was 6.1.  Decided tha t I didn't want a JB as the walk was very short.

15 minutes into the walk I felt a little uneasy so tried to get a JB down me but  they had all melded together and I could not get one.

Next thing I knew was being aware that I was on my back on the dirt track with a man bending over me and Missy sitting at my shoulder.  Very soon the bush telegraph worked its magic and there were 10 or 12 people gathered around me.  Lapsed again and when I woke up there was an ambulance, driver and 2 paramedics leaning over me and a couple of cars with passengers had turned up.  They got 2  bystanders to hold drip  bags up and Enrique was inserting needles into my arms. One of them must have contained glucose or something like it because I became fully awake and felt much better.  Then a Guardia Civil car came and an officer asked me for my ID which I did not have on me.  Enrique gave him his assurance that I was a resident and that I was his patient so he left.

Enrique told me that I must go to hospital as my left hand was very badly injured and there was a nasty gash near my left eye.  I was stretchered into the ambulance and Missy was reluctant to do so but the other paramedic managed to grab her and plonked her on my stomach.  The ambulance drove as near to my house as was possible and put Missy inside.

I was taken to the hospital in Ubeda and was seen in A&E, which was heaving, at 9pm the doctor patched me up and said that I could go home in about 5 hours after they had done several tests and then I was taken to an observation ward.

About an hour after I was trundled into a bed I had a massive hypo, 5 people holding me down.  I was told later that I was shoutinng 'sugar'.  I knew then that going home that night was out of the question.

Had a very restless night, I had 3 drips in plus an automatic blood pressure machine which went off every half an hour.  The nurses did finger pricks every 40 minutes or so so I didn't get much sleep.  Doctor saw me in the early morning and said that he would arrange for an ambulance to take me home asap. All of the bandages and dressings were removed and replaced and I was moved down to the ambulance station and I was dropped off as near to my house as was possible at 1pm.

I was told that I must not go into the campo alone as there are very few people in there and I was very lucky that a man found me, especially at that time becaause it was lunch and siesta time.

There we are, a bit lengthy I know, but as we share experiences I thought that I would post.

I'm very sore and tired and have to wear the bandages on both hands until Thursday when Enrique will remove them.  I'll stink like a pig.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I'm so sorry that this happened and our predictions were right, this is exactly the kind of incident we were trying to stop, I admit before I was harsh but sometimes that's the only way to get through and while others may not agree (which I know 1 certainly doesn't) the way I put it to you was exactly the way PROFESSIONALS put it to me, those were words I'd heard myself from my DSN and Consultant, that I could end up on a slab and they didn't want that to  be their next phone call, I wish you a speedy recovery and now really is the time to take control and practice the things we have suggested, please take care of yourself and you know my inbox is always open, sending very gentle hugs to you and Missy
xx


----------



## Michael12421

One more thing, I just did a reading and it was 15.7 now what do you suggest I do?  My initial thiught was that I would avoid any dinner tonight and not do a correction NR. If it is the glucose drip that caused this reading then it might not be long lasting - but I really don't know. I was given no Toujeo this morning. So I will wait and see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## HenryBennett

@Michael12421 sorry to read all that. I hope you recover speedily. Thinking of you. Henry


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 this isn't medical advice, this is personally what I would do, I would eat low carb and not take any novorapid at all, you aren't really supposed to correct after a hypo as hypo's breed hypo's and you'll end up yo yoing, please take some food in though, chicken, fish, eggs if you have them in, I know you won't feel like doing anything but you must eat something please xx


----------



## Michael12421

OK I will have some scrambled eggs with no toast.  Thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> OK I will have some scrambled eggs with no toast.  Thank you.


Please keep yourself well hydrated too and also please set alarms for through the night to test xx


----------



## Robin

Oh my goodness, @Michael12421 , what an awful experience. I hope you make a good recovery, and those blood glucose numbers behave themselves.


----------



## eggyg

Oh @Michael12421 what  a shock to read that. You’re a very lucky fella indeed. Just take everyday slowly and please be careful. I’ve had a thought, I know worrying eh, you’ve mentioned you haven’t a large appetite and I hope you don’t mind me asking this, are you quite slim maybe? I once read on here about needing less insulin if you were slim. Can someone help me out here? If you’re not skinny I do apologise but without knowing you, we only have our own experiences etc to go on. I’m never confident enough to give folks advise about insulin dosages etc as we are all so different but it doesn’t mean I don’t worry about you because along with @KARNAK  and @Flower and you, you’ve got me grey! Take care. X


----------



## Snowwy

@Michael12421 wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Michael12421

I would not say that I was skinny (Iwish) but at my age you get a little bit of ugly unwanted fat here and there.  I am 5 stone lighter than I was when diagnosed so am thankful for that. I am still wearing clothes that I purchased 20 or 25 years ago tho' the belts have a few more holes in them.


----------



## Michael12421

Just had a 'phone call from the opthalmologist, he will carry out the intensive examination of my retinas at 10 am on Tuesday 13th October.  I am a bit sceptical at what reception I will get from the office staff.  The Spanish love their 3 'R's - Regulations, Rules and Rubber stamps. Still got try and book an ambulance tho'.  I'll go to my surgery tomorrow and persist.


----------



## SueEK

So sorry to hear what has happened @Michael12421 and thank goodness somebody came along or you may not have been here to tell the tale.  You take good care and good luck with getting transport and your eye appointment x


----------



## Kaylz

Eggy is right, if you lose weight your insulin needs generally decrease and if you gain they generally increase but if neither applies and the dosages worked for you at one point then its just a case of adjusting when the need arises, but the only way for you Michael is to basal test, as you dont use the Libre it would take manual rigorous basal testing to find the cause and adjust what needs to be adjusted, I'm afraid that really is the only way to piece together the bits of the puzzle and try and fix it, yes chances are it will all change again but we've just got to deal with that when it comes xx


----------



## Bloden

What a terrible experience @Michael12421. I’ve just had a thought. When I was living in Spain, I bought a Spanish Libre reader. It’s just sitting in a drawer gathering dust and I’m not likely to use it again. How about I send it to you? You’d have to buy sensors from Abbott.es. Obviously, you don’t have to use it forever, just for the time being while you get over this scare. And it could give you the info you need to adjust your basal safely. PM me. And take care!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
Really sad and horrified to hear about your traumatic experiences. To have 2 massive hypos like that which rendered you unconscious in one day is really scary and you are very lucky indeed to be alive. You need to be much more proactive in avoiding them, even if it means running your levels higher for a while and changing your meal routine and testing more often. Bloden's offer of her Libre scanner is a kind one, if you can afford even one sensor to give you 2 weeks worth of readings. Think of it this way, you would not hesitate to spend money on a vet's bill for Missy if she nearly died, so do yourself the same justice and find the money for something to help your own health. 
Please set an alarm to check your BG every few hours in the mean time, even through the night and drink water at a rate of at least 100mls every hour to keep you hydrated. 
Longer term, you should speak to your doctor about changing to a different basal insulin as I really think that Toujeo doesn't suit you. 
I am sure we will all be worried about you tonight so please update us whenever you can.


----------



## rebrascora

Doubt very much that there is any room on the extremely popular 5.4 step today but if you can all shove along a bit I might manage to squeeze myself in there with you. Not sure how that works with rule of 6 and social distancing! 

Can believe I have had 2 consecutive consistent readings. If I can get another 5 tomorrow I will be over the moon.


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 , please take care of yourself. That must have been such a frightening experience. I hope everything goes well with your appointment but please listen to everyone and try to keep your levels a bit higher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Michael12421 my best wishes are with you at this awful time. I can't offer any practical advice to you as I don't really understand all the intricacies of being a Type 1 nor the fine balancing act you all need to perform to keep your levels safe. I do know that @Kaylz, @Northerner, @Bloden @rebrascora and many other T1's on here do readily offer their advice and the benefits of their experiences to anyone who might need it. So please try and follow what they are suggesting.
Stay safe and well my friend.

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Michael WTF are you like? lesson learned I hope, your killing yourself mate.

We all feel for you and don`t want anything happening to you but you have to
help yourself or do you feel we are overbearing? We all look after each other
that`s what`s the forum is all about, please stay safe mate we all love you.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421 all I can offer is an e-hug but it’s heartfelt that’s for sure.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 for me today. 
I do hope @Michael12421 that you have had a better night.
I don't understand what T1's go through but reading the comments on here yesterday it seems a constant game of fine adjustments... until it all goes wrong!
Hope to hear later.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 6.4 from me this morning.

I cook Indian food at home so rarely have takeaways or go to an Indian restaurant. So, with lockdown intervening, it’s quite a long time since we’ve been to our favourite. I had onion bhajis, butter chicken w a naan and then succumbed to chocolate ice cream.
Finger prick before was 4.8
Two hours after was 6.9
So, I guess 6.4 this morning is expected.


----------



## HenryBennett

Coffee!
This thread has got me into the habit of getting out of bed on the alarm to go down to the kitchen for a BG finger prick. My reward is a coffee. Generally a double espresso, a splash of double cream and topped up with a bit of hot water. Delicious!
I always have three different beans/brands for variety. Currently Lavazza Rossa, Starbucks Espresso and Planet Java. This morning I switched from Planet Java to Starbucks which is a lovely dark roast.

Finally, I’m having my first ever flu jab at 15:50 this afternoon and am a bit nervous about it.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well slippers arrived yesterday, another lovely picture of Bruce’s flat door and again he was in but they didn’t even attempt to check, doesn’t actually bother me though as he’s not on the main street or anything

Contacted Aldi a few days ago asking if they could provide me with some nutrition information and they were only too happy to help, emailed me pictures of the nutrition for the products I asked about (the other flavours of Moser Roth) so next time I can afford it and Bruce’s mum is going to Aldi I’ll see if she can pick me some up, struggling to even get essential groceries at the moment so treats will need to wait

With the new restrictions coming in to bars etc on Friday what was my local won't last, there isn't anyone that goes in there that just drinks soft drinks

 Anyways its a4.8 this morning 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 5.3. Have a good day.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> With the new restrictions coming in to bars etc on Friday what was my local won't last, there isn't anyone that goes in there that just drinks soft drinks


Yup, lots more pub will be closing for good which is a crying shame. Even before the Coronavirus they were struggling and this is the last straw that’ll be breaking many backs


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A shocking 10.6 for me this morning, no idea why though it went high overnight again. Ah who knows anymore, someone take the DF  away from me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> Yup, lots more pub will be closing for good which is a crying shame. Even before the Coronavirus they were struggling and this is the last straw that’ll be breaking many backs


Doesn't really bother me, haven't been near a pub in almost 4 years, haven't touched alcohol in 4 years come january and around the same for fizzy juice lol but a few drinks and people seem to forget about social distacing etc so definitey a good idea imo xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 6.9 today. No more moaning today as fed up with my own voice. Hubby having Covid test tomorrow ahead of his procedure on Monday and then we both have to isolate for three days, no problem, plenty to do indoors.
Thought I would give you a giggle, below is a photo of my Misty in her ‘dog buggy’.mits doing the business in that if she won’t walk I put her in it and a short walk from the car she will get out and walk the rest of the way - what a palaver lol  


@Michael12421 i hope you had a better good night and feeling a bit better, listen to the advice.
@HenryBennett glad to see you’ve bitten the bullet and having the flu jab.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and after yet another restless night a 6.4 for me. Off on holiday tomorrow so today will be spent cleaning the house and changing the bed. I like to come home to a tidy house, in the past before I got my frost free freezer, I always defrosted the freezer too! We all have our foibles don’t we? Wedding dress fitting at 4 then she’s on her own. We are cutting hol short by one day, back late Thursday, it’s a seven hour drive, hair done Friday, pack for wedding and back down the M6 to Blackpool for two nights! Feel like we’ll need another holiday afterwards! Have a fab day.  
@Michael12421 hope you’re ok today.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all and after yet another restless night a 6.4 for me. Off on holiday tomorrow so today will be spent cleaning the house and changing the bed. I like to come home to a tidy house, in the past before I got my frost free freezer, I always defrosted the freezer too! We all have our foibles don’t we? Wedding dress fitting at 4 then she’s on her own. We are cutting hol short by one day, back late Thursday, it’s a seven hour drive, hair done Friday, pack for wedding and back down the M6 to Blackpool for two nights! Feel like we’ll need another holiday afterwards! Have a fab day.
> @Michael12421 hope you’re ok today.


Hope you have a lovely restful holiday ahead of your daughter’s wedding x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 here.

Wow, there’s a difference @SueEK, here in the Welsh Wild West we have to isolate for two weeks before a procedure - me and hubby got really fed-up with each other! I hope your hubby’s procedure goes well.

Happy holidaying @eggyg.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Back on finger stabbing again, that last two weeks of Libre went quickly!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Hope you have a lovely restful holiday ahead of your daughter’s wedding x


Thanks Sue. I’ll try! Lots of walking along the coast so hoping the sea air will help me sleep. I’m a rubbish sleeper TBF and have been for years, the slightest bit of stress, worry or anxiety and that’s it!


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK aww that's well cute! Seing a buggy just reminded me of a conversation I had with Bruce the other day, we were thinking about when we live together and start trying, he's put a bit of weight on since he came off on the sick (he'd lost his lockdown weight when he went back to work) and he came off "I can't wait until we can compare bumps", had me in fits of laughter lol

Also Sue and @Bloden obviously different if its surgery that's been scheduled as Bruce didn't have to isolate before he had his wrist done, he was tested the day it happened and was having the x-rays, had to fill something out online the night prior to his op basically a check list asking if he had any of the symtoms and obviously he didn't so received an e pass which he had to show when he got to the hospital and was tested again then xx


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Thanks Sue. I’ll try! Lots of walking along the coast so hoping the sea air will help me sleep. I’m a rubbish sleeper TBF and have been for years, the slightest bit of stress, worry or anxiety and that’s it!


We are going to North Devon in November, (lockdowns permitting). I shall want a full report on the best walks from you!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me although it did take a square of co op 85% chocolate to achieve that dizzy height.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I had three eggs scrambled with 2 oz of vintage cheddar.
15.7 before I ate
17.9 at midnight
18.2 at 4 am
16.4 this morning
No NR last night and no correction this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We are going to North Devon in November, (lockdowns permitting). I shall want a full report on the best walks from you!


We’re really looking forward to it. We’ll pop to Cornwall too as it’s one of our favourite places. Going to do a wee bit of the SW coast path so will let you know what it’s like.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning.  

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> We’re really looking forward to it. We’ll pop to Cornwall too as it’s one of our favourite places. Going to do a wee bit of the SW coast path so will let you know what it’s like.


And if you could leave the sun out when you leave, that would be great..


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> And if you could leave the sun out when you leave, that would be great..


On it!


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Coffee!
> This thread has got me into the habit of getting out of bed on the alarm to go down to the kitchen for a BG finger prick. My reward is a coffee. Generally a double espresso, a splash of double cream and topped up with a bit of hot water. Delicious!
> I always have three different beans/brands for variety. Currently Lavazza Rossa, Starbucks Espresso and Planet Java. This morning I switched from Planet Java to Starbucks which is a lovely dark roast.
> 
> Finally, I’m having my first ever flu jab at 15:50 this afternoon and am a bit nervous about it.


Starbucks dark roast everything because they’re not the best quality beans. But as long as you enjoy it that’s really all that matters. 

What are the nerves about the flu jab? Honestly you won’t feel it at all. It’s barely even a scratch.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to say 6.0 this morning. And on my way to the office... with people.


----------



## adrian1der

A 7.2 for me this morning but I did eat far, far to much Chicken Curry last night. I'm working my way through Norman Musa's book "Amazing Malaysian" and the recipes are rather too tasty!

@Michael12421 Please listen to the advice. We are all worried about you. Update us when you can


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you - I forgot to say that I did have 12 units of Toujeo thismorning.  I am not feeling too good, don'tknow why what with the recent readings.
Just off to the surgery to try and book an ambulance for next Tuesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I am not feeling too good, don'tknow why what with the recent readings.


After effects of the terrible hypo's and also the effect of the current high levels, neither are good feelings but hopefully things settle soon enough for you xx


----------



## pm133

Had a hypo just before lunch yesterday and didn't really feel I physically recovered for the whole day. Tweaking my morning bolus to take account of extra exercise. Beginning to wonder if I'll ever feel well enough to put in a full day's work again.

Got my painkillers yesterday and had the first one last night. I asked my GP for blackcurrant flavour but I think she forgot. No change in pain but no "hangover symptoms" this morning so will up the dose tonight as instructed.

Pee sample completed this morning and I'll get that handed in today. Extra marks for managing to get all of it into the tiny vial they gave me without spilling or splashing.

Woke to a 6.8 this morning and blue skies.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Pee sample completed this morning and I'll get that handed in today. Extra marks for managing to get all of it into the tiny vial they gave me without spilling or splashing.


by far easier for you than it is us, at least you can see what your doing and what your aiming for! LOL xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> by far easier for you than it is us, at least you can see what your doing and what your aiming for! LOL xx


Haha how true!!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> What are the nerves about the flu jab? Honestly you won’t feel it at all. It’s barely even a scratch.


The injection doesn’t bother me at all. I had regular jabs in the army, albeit many years ago now. It’s playing Russian roulette that worries me. “They” are guessing which flu virus might me here in the winter, so it may be ineffective. And I’ve known more than a handful of people who’ve had adverse reactions and won’t have it again. Until I have it myself I won’t know. I’ll be brave and won’t cry


----------



## grovesy

HenryBennett said:


> The injection doesn’t bother me at all. I had regular jabs in the army, albeit many years ago now. It’s playing Russian roulette that worries me. “They” are guessing which flu virus might me here in the winter, so it may be ineffective. And I’ve known more than a handful of people who’ve had adverse reactions and won’t have it again. Until I have it myself I won’t know. I’ll be brave and won’t cry


That is no differnt for any years flu vaccine!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 on another miserable day, laundry all washed and half of it dried.
Dyson will be coming out soon and wash the kitchen floor, clean bedding going on
really struggle with the duvet cover but hey ho.

Enjoy your holiday @eggyg & Mr @eggyg.

Enjoy your flu jab @HenryBennett. 

Glad your home @Michael12421 as @Kaylz  say`s after a really bad hypo sometimes takes
day`s to recover, If you can bring your figures down to the lower teens will also help.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## HenryBennett

grovesy said:


> That is no differnt for any years flu vaccine!


Which is why I’ve not previously had it!


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Had to clear the airing cupboard this morning


For some reason no one can explain, in NI it’s called the hot press.


----------



## Ditto

HenryBennett said:


> For some reason no one can explain, in NI it’s called the hot press.


 Press for any type of cupboard affair and hot because it was probably built next to the oven. I'm just guessing.  Interesting. My Irish friend always called the 1960s tall flip down front cabinet a press. I never heard my Da use the word though.

7.7 @ 9.41am good morning all. 



> and if anyone's caught up in the restrictions up north I hope Boris isn't planning to copy Nicola Sturgeon and make things even tougher.


  Re social distancing, not in our town... I walked into Quality Save following the signs on the floor and notices on the door and then came to a dead halt. Couldn't move forward for the gaggle of people browsing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2 metres my


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Re social distancing, not in our town... I walked into Quality Save following the signs on the floor and notices on the door and then came to a dead halt. Couldn't move forward for the gaggle of people browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 metres my


Places round here are just as bad, the local pub I mentioned would deserve to be closed, they are allowing people to move around the pub without a face covering, not even the barmaid is wearing one, a food establishment in one of the next towns allowed 3 people from 3 different households when your only supposed to have 2 households, its a total shambles xx


----------



## Lanny

12:50 BS 6.0  Very happy with that considering how LATE it is! Had a day in bed binging on watching stuff on Netflix!

Just hugs @Michael12421 it was scary reading!

I have to go up to the hosp. tomorrow morning anyway, 09:15 appointment, for achest x-ray the doctor ordered anyway: got a call yesterday afternoon! I just hope it’s dry as I HATE doing that journey in the wind & rain on buses but, will be going by taxi there & back in these trying times so, I suppose, in that regard, the weather isn’t such an impact!

A Very Good Afternoon to you all!


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> by far easier for you than it is us, at least you can see what your doing and what your aiming for! LOL xx



Don't you do it into a gravy boat or a cup first?
An old cup obviously. 
I'm not suggesting you use the fine bone china you'd serve a visitor to your house.


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Places round here are just as bad, the local pub I mentioned would deserve to be closed, they are allowing people to move around the pub without a face covering, not even the barmaid is wearing one, a food establishment in one of the next towns allowed 3 people from 3 different households when your only supposed to have 2 households, its a total shambles xx



This is happening so often that it's a sign people are starting to believe that there is no science underpinning any of this. They appear to be using behavioural psychology and you'd have a hard job convincing people that this represents genuine science.
In my opinion, this is a failure of politicians rather than the general public.
If a politician on a nice comfy £150k secure wage is going to tell people to shut down their businesses and go on the dole, they'd better have some serious proof that this is necessary and deeply patronising nonsense like "Don't kill granny" isn't going to do it.

This all has the feeling that not one of them knows what to do to deal with this virus. I'd respect them more if they just admitted that nothing seems to be working.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I failed to get a hat trick of decent consecutive readings. 
It was a very disappointing 9.8 this morning when I first woke up despite having no appreciable carbs last night (mostly just some cheese), so I shot myself 2 units of NR and went back to sleep and woke up next time on 3.3. I don't want to claim either of those readings. 
Not the best start to the day but relieved to see @Michael12421 has had a reasonably stable BG night albeit a bit high but that is no bad thing in the circumstances. Don't be too keen to bring it down into range too quickly... Maybe aim to keep things 10-12 for at least a few days. It will probably make you feel tired and unwell but you really need to keep well away from the danger zone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  I have not eaten today - no appetite.  My reading a few moments ago was 25.5.  I can't go to bed with that kind of reading. I propose taking a correction dose of 4 or 5 units of NR.  Does anyone have any thoughts about this?  Thank you.


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> There's also mounting evidence that lockdowns only succeed in slowing the spread and flattening the curve, and as soon as a lockdown's eased it simply takes off again. Even the scientific community seems to be split between those who favour lockdowns and those who say this virus is here to stay so we should shield the vulnerable and let everyone else get on with life.
> 
> Who know who's right..???
> 
> Martin


Well from the experts i have been listening to have said all along was the idea was to flaten the curve, and we would spikes or waves.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> There's also mounting evidence that lockdowns only succeed in slowing the spread and flattening the curve, and as soon as a lockdown's eased it simply takes off again. Even the scientific community seems to be split between those who favour lockdowns and those who say this virus is here to stay so we should shield the vulnerable and let everyone else get on with life.
> 
> Who know who's right..???
> 
> Martin


We‘ll know with hindsight - the most perfect science!


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon.  I have not eaten today - no appetite.  My reading a few moments ago was 25.5.  I can't go to bed with that kind of reading. I propose taking a correction dose of 4 or 5 units of NR.  Does anyone have any thoughts about this?  Thank you.


Only you can know how much a correction dose will bring you down, so over to you for the amount. My strategy would be, do a correction now, aim to correct to 8-9, rather than right down to 4-6, test at regular intervals, and don't go to bed til the correction dose has worked its way out of your system (4 hours minimum). Good luck!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 I personally would aim to get it down to 10-12 rather than any lower. How much does one unit normally drop your levels?


----------



## HenryBennett

Happy Friday everyone. A 5.8 from me today.

A slightly sore arm after the flu jab, but I’m still here. I’m off to the “Genius Bar” at the Belfast Apple Store this afternoon. My AirPod Pros have developed the well documented rattle so I’m expecting a replacement.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Six of the best today with a 6.0 .
First mega jigsaw of the winter nearly complete and training up for some tricky ones down the road.
Got some double sided ones with same picture on both sides of the pieces but 90 degrees out from each other.
Should keep me amused till I get a dry day to finish pointing the patio!
Maybe today?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 at 5.30 this morning. My BGs don’t like an early rise. Setting  off for Devon in an hour. We’ll then stop half an hour down the M6 for breakfast at the country’s favourite service station, Tebay. Don’t want to mess the kitchen up! TGIF. Have a good ‘un, we will.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well right side and back of my head shaved back to #2, couldn’t wait to get in the shower last night and get rid of all the bits of hair off my neck, drove me mad all day! LOL, new clippers seem to be really good too

My what was local pub put a post on their Facebook page last night stating that they would close for the next 16 days as they didn’t want to turn it into a café, I’m not keen on the lad that has it now, used to see him at the darts and he’s a bit of a twat and the kind of folk he lets in the pub is nerdywells that are banned from the other ones

Anyways its a 5.9 from me on a very chilly morning, wish I could just go back to bed and wrap up in my quilt lol

Have a nice day my lovelies 
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Got some double sided ones with same picture on both sides of the pieces but 90 degrees out from each other.


I’ve not seen one of those, very challenging - best of luck with it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Did a correction dose of 5 units only and woke to a 16.1


----------



## Annemarie

7.5 this morning, if I check it while still in bed it’s usually between 6 and 8. Once I get up, have nothing to eat or drink just visit bathroom, don slippers dressing gown, go downstairs and then check it again it can be between 10 and 12???


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> 7.5 this morning, if I check it while still in bed it’s usually between 6 and 8. Once I get up, have nothing to eat or drink just visit bathroom, don slippers dressing gown, go downstairs and then check it again it can be between 10 and 12???


dawn phenomenom xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me 

Raining again, bleurgh. Supposed to be doing an outdoor photo shoot on Sunday. I hope it fines up by then.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.
When we used to go to Scotland a couple of times a year, @eggyg, we used to plan pit stops meticulously to reach Tebay for one of my 'break every 2 hours for a BG test' stops. (We still stopped there even if we’d been stuck in traffic and had to bail out temporarily at an earlier one) You might want to try Gloucester services as well, it’s run by the Tebay people along the same lines.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning.  
Another grey day day here. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all6.4 today. Very bright sunny morning here. Going to take hubby for his COVID test and then hibernate haha. Nothing exciting then planned for the weekend so cleaning it is. Have a good day 
@eggyg - ENJOY


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.5 here.
> When we used to go to Scotland a couple of times a year, @eggyg, we used to plan pit stops meticulously to reach Tebay for one of my 'break every 2 hours for a BG test' stops. (We still stopped there even if we’d been stuck in traffic and had to bail out temporarily at an earlier one) You might want to try Gloucester services as well, it’s run by the Tebay people along the same lines.


When we’re coming home from the airport or from down south, we always stop at Tebay North to get something for our tea. Funnily enough we’ve never done Tebay South until today!
Breakfast with a view.


----------



## ColinUK

No reading for me today unless I physically stab my finger with a knife. Lancing device is broken  so got a new one coming  

The office was fine yesterday. Some technical issues at the start but quickly sorted. Loads of space and only 5 of us in. It was odd at the start being around others but it was also lovely having interaction with colleagues for the whole day.


----------



## Flower

Morning all,  up here on a high flying 15.6 , my cgm transmitter gave up yesterday so no cgm & no hypo awareness. I over did the carbs to get through the night safely I’ll be less generous tonight!

Have a good day out there , it’s a lovely morning so far in Gloucestershire if you’re heading this way @eggyg - have a good journey


----------



## ColinUK

And the new lancet has been delivered! 5.8 for me today! Not bad considering two AF beers in the pub last night


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.6 for me this morning before dog walk. Was still cruising at 5.1 for a slice of toast, but have unexpectedly had my nastiest low for ages of 2.5 after showering.

Bit of a slow start for the rest of the morning I think!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Did a correction dose of 5 units only and woke to a 16.1


Wow, that’s a big correction dose! Well done, it’s done the job. I hope you manage to eat / drink something today, even if it’s just something tiny. I think that’d help. ((Hugs))  

Morning all.  8.2 here. Still stuck on the BG roller coaster.

Careful out there today folks, there’s a treacherous blue sky that lures you outside, then, bam! the heavens open. We just got drenched, but now the sun’s shining.


----------



## Gruers

7.4 today but on Monday my COVID test came back positive, we are self isolating 
stay safe everyone


----------



## Lanny

08:02 BS 9.1 High after an anxious night of not much sleep: never can before going up to the hospital for anything! In all the rush of leaving the house earlier I’ve only got a minute now to post: after x/ray & waiting for taxi back home; in & out in 25 minutes!  What was all the anxiety about: but, every time!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all,  up here on a high flying 15.6 , my cgm transmitter gave up yesterday so no cgm & no hypo awareness. I over did the carbs to get through the night safely I’ll be less generous tonight!
> 
> Have a good day out there , it’s a lovely morning so far in Gloucestershire if you’re heading this way @eggyg - have a good journey


We are passing that way, might stop for a cuppa in the services as they’ve been recommended. We’re still on M6 and it’s dried up. Pouring when we left home.


----------



## SueEK

Gruers said:


> 7.4 today but on Monday my COVID test came back positive, we are self isolating
> stay safe everyone


Oh dear, hope you are ok. We are isolating too but not for a positive reading.  Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## ColinUK

@Gruers Hopefully you're only getting a light dose and it doesn't bother you too much before you're back and fully recovered. Meanwhile, take care.


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> 7.4 today but on Monday my COVID test came back positive, we are self isolating
> stay safe everyone


Oh my, sorry to hear this, hope your all ok and your fighting fit in no time xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 7.2 for me this morning. The ice alarm on the car went off (below 3C) when I set of on the school run. Its sunny but cold! Hope you get well soon @Gruers


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Not bad considering two AF beers in the pub last night


My turn   In your opinion Starbucks coffee is cheap muck - in my opinion AF beer is like drinking weewee. Sorry, couldn’t resist that


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> 7.4 today but on Monday my COVID test came back positive, we are self isolating
> stay safe everyone


 Take care.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 I think we must be having an apocalypse the heavens are blue
with a great big fireball inside of it. Off to my mates today he`s selling his Harley
and buying a Trike wants my opinion also sorting a bit of lighting out in his daughters
bedroom.

So sorry to hear of your positive test @Gruers, hope you will all be safe. {{{{HUGS}}}

Heading in the right direction @Michael12421 from the info you have told us your
correction dose will be 1:2 ratio, eat some food today and Bolus for it "please."

Take care folks stay safe, enjoy your day.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Wow, that’s a big correction dose! Well done, it’s done the job. I hope you manage to eat / drink something today, even if it’s just something tiny. I think that’d help. ((Hugs))


Went for a walk with Missy, came back home because I needed to be at the surgery for 10.30 to have ny dressings changed, took a reading and it was back up to 20.2.


----------



## Lanny

I’m sorry to hear this @Gruers & wish you & your family don’t get a bad case of it! I don’t know what else to say but, thinking of you & very inadequate virtual hugs!


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> Off to my mates today he`s selling his Harley
> and buying a Trike wants my opinion


You see some stunning trikes around and I do appreciate that. I just worry that it’s the worst of two worlds - you get wet when it rains, but you can’t split lanes and beat the tin boxes. Keep us posted.


----------



## pm133

An 8.6 for me this morning.
Had our chocolate night a day early so that'll explain it.
Was at 4.6 just before bedtime, a couple of hours after the chocolate and after a long walk so clearly the chocolate is slow to release its glucose. Should have checked during the night.

Anyway ANOTHER blue sky in the Kingdom. What on earth is going on with this country?
Upped painkiller dose last night and took ages to get to sleep. Only woke up half an hour ago. Not feeling much pain during the day but once I lie down at night it's pretty difficult. Will up dose to maximum tonight but I fear I may be looking at a change to the brain foggy pills.


----------



## Lanny

FINALLY at home after a delayed taxi mix up! Apparently some sod took my taxi & said yes they’re, my name, for a taxi to Ballymoney & they just wanted a taxi to the bus station in Coleraine!  But, just in the door now! That’s a disadvantage of the masks: can’t really see who people are all covered up especially on sunny days with sunglasses too!

Got in the door & a hosp. appointment letter, no post yet when I left, is for the cardiologist on the 02/11/20 09:20 at outpatients at the Causeway Hospital: relieved it’s not the Antrim Hospital which takes HOURS & 3 buses each way to get to: lots of waiting in between buses too; mix of Express bus that’s once every 2 hours & smaller local buses that are more frequent but, it ALL has to be coordinated both directions! It’ll very expensive but, I may take taxis both ways are it’s a lot easier! I thought I was getting better breathing wise, albeit very slowly, since May but, walking the long hospital corridors today, I know I’m not: a lot of pauses in the corridors to catch my breath; I feel pretty exhausted from that little trip!


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 do you have a way to check for ketones? You really should check for them ASAP xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Went for a walk with Missy, came back home because I needed to be at the surgery for 10.30 to have ny dressings changed, took a reading and it was back up to 20.2.


I think you probably need to eat some carb (and inject, of course!). You’re probably in the situation where your liver is receiving information from your cells that they need glucose, so it’s dumping (even more) glucose in the bloodstream - your liver doesn’t know you’re diabetic, unfortunately. Exercising probably isn’t helping either. If you can’t eat, have juice and inject for it. 

For a straightforward explanation, have a look online at My Diabetes My Way / Sick Day Rules.


----------



## freesia

Late posting for me today. A nice steady 5.6 this morning. Scanned before sensor ran out 3hrs later and it showed 13.6!!!! Finger prick 8.7. Phew!! By lunchtime, new sensor showed 10.6 and finger prick confirmed (think its because i had class for part of the morning so bit stressed). 
Its Friday      
@eggyg have a good holiday
@Gruers, get well soon. Fingers crossed its a lighter dose for you


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> @Michael12421 do you have a way to check for ketones? You really should check for them ASAP xx


No I do not.  I simply cannot eat today.  I didn't eat yesterday either yet still spent the night throwing up, 3 times in 7 hours!  What was all that about?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Can you explain the ratio to me please, Ted? I don’t understand - what do the 1 and the 2 represent? Insulin and...? I’m a bit thick, see.


I haven't looked back and can't remember Michael's level last night but I would assume Ted means 1 unit lowers it by 2mmol? But as I say I haven't looked to see if my theory is correct! LOL xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> No I do not.  I simply cannot eat today.  I didn't eat yesterday either yet still spent the night throwing up, 3 times in 7 hours!  What was all that about?


Please take @Bloden advice and have at least some carb containing liquids, do you have a chemist near that you could obtain even ketone urine test strips from?
Here's the link to My Diabetes My Way although not sure you'll get on it - https://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/Content.aspx?id=17#gsc.tab=0
xx


----------



## Michael12421

I will go to the pharmacy tomorrow and find out.  My level last night was 25.5,I took 5 units on NR with no food.


----------



## Michael12421

People here - very kind - are mentioning juice.  Not a thing I keep in.  What kind of juice are you thinking about?  We have lots of orange juice as well as mango juice and some others.  Should they contain sugar?  Eating is a problem but drinking juice would be more than OK as my mouth is very dry and I am drinking lots of water.  I would have to bolus for the juice if it contains a lot of sugar - right?


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> People here - very kind - are mentioning juice.  Not a thing I keep in.  What kind of juice are you thinking about?  We have lots of orange juice as well as mango juice and some others.  Should they contain sugar?  Eating is a problem but drinking juice would be more than OK as my mouth is very dry and I am drinking lots of water.  I would have to bolus for the juice if it contains a lot of sugar - right?



Fresh fruit juice would be best and yes you'd need to bolus for it because all fruit juice that I know about would contain carbs. The carton will tell you.
Your big risk right now is ketones leading to potential DKA and this needs urgent attention.


----------



## Lanny

It can be any drink with carbs @Michael12421 , things like a mug of ovaltine, horlicks, drinking chocolate, any full sugar soft drink & bolus for it instead of food, even a cup of tea with sugar in it although you’ll need at least 3/4 tsp per cup as sugar is only 4g/teaspoon or drink another cup or two if tea that sweet is unbearable: tried it before in a pinch when I had nothing else; disgustingly sweet but, needs must! With levels that high you could have ketones & they could be because of starvation so, getting some carbs in you will help. Drink as much water as you can & just drink carbs at your usual meal times or when you’re hungry!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> We have lots of orange juice as well as mango juice and some others.


Might also be worth having a few in at all times as they treat hypo's better than biscuits or toast, also many find it better and quicker than jelly babies so worth keeping that in mind, please keep a very close eye on your levels and get a means for testing ketones as soon as possible, as a Type 1 its essential to have a way to check for ketones as they can be very dangerous too xx


----------



## Snowwy

@Gruers Hope its a mild dose ...


----------



## Michael12421

I will go to the mini market tomorrow after I have been to the pharmacy.  I will get a couple of litres


----------



## Annemarie

On holiday in Cotswolds but having to cut it short and go home tomorrow. Arrived with almost new Libra, knocked into a door frame and off it pinged, attached the spare one - all good. Then kept finding odd bits on the floor realised it had disintegrated. Attached the spare from my travel bag - all good, went through start procedure, waited an hour then told, “Sensor ended attach a new one!” It’s faulty. Home tomorrow and phoning Abbott’s. 
Today is gorgeous, sunny and warmish, found an amazing new pub (new to us) Hope to join the Zoom on Sunday


----------



## rebrascora

Have you had something to eat or drink containing carbs today @Michael12421 and what are your levels like now? 

The injuries you sustained yesterday together with your missed basal insulin dose will be making your levels high. Keep making small corrections every 4-5hrs aiming to get them to about 10. We are all wishing you well but please don't put things off until tomorrow if you are able to do them today. Your health is too important.
The carbs and cals book should have photos of glasses of orange juice to guide you on how much bolus you will need for it. Please take care. Sending love and ((hugs)) to you and MIssy.


----------



## Michael12421

Alhough not at all hungry and as my reading was 21.2 I had a mug of cocoa with 2 teaspoons of sugar and 3 chocolate chip biscuits. I injected 7 units of NR.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was a 4.3 for me this morning but only because I woke at 5.30am with a finger prick reading of 2.8.... Yikes! ... and promptly sent 3 jelly babies to do battle with it for me. I can't understand that as I had a similar day yesterday as the day before activity wise, used the same amount of basal but had slightly less cheese at bedtime, but no alcohol last night, whereas I had a rum and coke the night before, but that should have taken things the other way. Yesterday I woke up on 9.8, today I woke up 2.8 
Anybody want to host the DF for me as she has already outstayed her welcome here!


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Alhough not at all hungry and as my reading was 21.2 I had a mug of cocoa with 2 teaspoons of sugar and 3 chocolate chip biscuits. I injected 7 units of NR.



Well done! 
How long is it since you had the cocoa and cookies and injected the NR and have you checked your levels since? You need to keep a close eye on those levels when they are that high and don't forget to keep drinking plenty of water too. I know it is a pain having to keep going to the loo but you need to keep hydrated and help your kidney's flush some of that glucose out.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Gruers said:


> 7.4 today but on Monday my COVID test came back positive, we are self isolating
> stay safe everyone



Really sorry to hear this @Gruers 

Hope it passes speedily and mildly. Get well soon!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> Alhough not at all hungry and as my reading was 21.2 I had a mug of cocoa with 2 teaspoons of sugar and 3 chocolate chip biscuits. I injected 7 units of NR.



Hope your bug passes soon @Michael12421

Here are some sick day rules which might be handy?






						Sickday rules pdf
					

Sick day rules flowchart from Leicester diabetes centre. Particularly useful for people with Type 1 Diabetes during the Coronavirus outbreak.




					www.t1resources.uk


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope your bug passes soon @Michael12421


Mike you haven't been following have you? Michael doesn't have a bug, bad hypo's, hospital, injuries, glucose drips etc is the issue xx


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> My turn   In your opinion Starbucks coffee is cheap muck - in my opinion AF beer is like drinking weewee. Sorry, couldn’t resist that


If your pee tastes like Peroni AF beer then you should bottle it as you’ll make a fortune!


----------



## Lanny

04:52 BS 5.6 

Woke early as I conked quite early yesterday after my hospital trip & after midday meds & Levemir were taken! Got a phone call from my brother around 18:00 asking me if I getting a flu vaccine & I said yes, I have an appointment to get it at exactly 20:05 on 14/10/20: he had just gotten his that evening with a group of people, as usual in previous years, & he saw my sister in law but not me & was worried: was I ill; yes I had been but, getting better! Maybe the doctors thought I was a bit more vulnerable for a mass group of people queuing to get their vaccine & gave me a separate timed appointment where I won’t meet anybody but, the medical staff giving me the vaccine? I was actually quite shocked to hear that flu vaccines were still done that way this year but, he said it was socially distanced with seats 1 metre apart & everyone in masks! Every year we always see each other, my brother, sister in law & I the diabetics in our family, getting our vaccines around 18:00, we’re very punctual, in a mass group where vaccines take place from 18:00 to 20:00: take a ticket & wait your turn!

Since the phone call woke me up anyway, I had something to eat & went back to bed! Slept a lot yesterday & woke up feeling all “Bright eyed & bushy tailed” quite early this morning! I’m gonna treat myself to a caramel, cinnamon latte, normally a tea person, with my cheese & mushroom omelette & just bolus for the caramel syrup, 1 tablespoon that’s not that much more than the 2tsp of honey I need in coffee as 3tsp=1 tablespoon! I only need half a tsp in tea or CAN drink it with just milk if out & about but, coffee needs more! It’s very yummy to have the caramel, rather than my usual honey, & cinnamon sprinkled on top but, it does need 6 to 10 units of NR depending on whether I’m in range or not to start with & I woke in the 5’s today! Yay!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.8 for me this morning. Enjoy the weekend one and all.


----------



## Michael12421

I was hpoing for much better results this morning after eating and injecting but no - 18.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 for me today,  further patio work in between the showers.
@Michael12421 you continue to battle with this frustrating condition, hope it all settles soon.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well after a change in bedtime biscuit it's a 4.8 on an absolutely miserable day, wet and blooming freezing! Bruce couldn't get supplies up yesterday  so had to crack open the hobnobs, damn tasty they were too

@Michael12421 what did you have? Trouble is, you don't really know your correction factor and on top of that many find if above a certain level their correction factor changes and they in fact need more but that's something only you yourself can work out, are you taking your basal as usual?

Have a nice day folks and hope its nicer where you are
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An Hawaii 5-0 for me this morning.  
Weather's not too bad so far this morning, so I'm giving my newly acquired Roger Black a break today and off out for a walk shortly.

Dez


----------



## Baz.

Morning all my weekly reading is 5.8 here hope you have a better weekend weather wise then we have here in Cumbria


----------



## SueEK

A shocking 8.3 today, not sure where that’s come from although I did have a banana yesterday which I dont often have, who knows   .  Hubby had Covid test, very quick and efficient, no queuing which was good. Made some chillis for the freezer and did other boring stuff. More cleaning instore today.
Have a good day x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a damp North Devon. 6.8 on the Richter scale today. Don’t have a clue what my BGs were at bedtime as I didn’t bother testing as I was in bed two hours after my tea! Long drive down yesterday and we were shattered! Today we are going to the UK’s only place with an exclamation mark in it’s name. Westward Ho!, a Victorian seaside town. That was weird putting a comma after an exclamation mark, the grammar police in me struggled with that one.  Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  A whopping 10.2 for me - I need a half-unit Tresiba pen!

Hi there @Michael12421. Sorry to see you’re still high - at least you’re not low!

Yesterday, Ted worked out that your correction factor is: 1 unit insulin drops your glucose by 2 mmol/L (or 36 mg/dL in Spanish!). That’s a really useful piece of info - I’d be writing it down in a dedicated My Diabetes notebook, but that’s just me. (I have no idea what my correction factor is, btw). 
Have a look at Mike’s link to Sick Day Rules.


----------



## Lanny

Do type 1’s have just one correction factor all day? I ask because mine changes throughout the day as my resistance changes: most resistant to start & getting less resistant; then, starts climbing again in the late night! But, I have a fair idea now, due to experience & testing, what my corrections are at certain times: AND it’s not really to do with the time, per se, but, how long I’ve been awake; took me much longer to notice THAT; FINALLY made sense when I did!  But, resistance seems to much more of a problem for type 2’s than type 1’s?


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden get straight on to asking for the Echo and Tresiba cartridges if you aren't already using cartridges, I've got red for my Tresiba and blue for my Novorapid, I do much prefer the red! LOL

@Lanny no, at least I and many others don't have 1 correction factor all day and our meal ratios can also highly differ from breakfast to tea
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Pharmacy this morning and flu jab at lunch time. It's all too much excitement. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

You’re right, I should get round to changing pens @Kaylz but with the current situation I don’t want to waste my GP’s time. I have to ring her and tell her my weight (eh?) in a couple of weeks, so I’ll ask her then.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> You’re right, I should get round to changing pens @Kaylz but with the current situation I don’t want to waste my GP’s time. I have to ring her and tell her my weight (eh?) in a couple of weeks, so I’ll ask her then.


The GPs are all saying that “normal” things are not stressing them and that they’d rather know anything sooner than later as normal. So contact them and ask!!


----------



## ColinUK

Very tired after a tough week and a 6.0 with a note saying “must try harder” this morning.


----------



## Lanny

I’m always telling my GP’s stuff, mostly changing insulin doses, in the any other info box in the online prescription ordering form: have been known to just order test strips, can never have too many & used eventually, just so I can let them know something I think they ought to know; can’t send the form if I haven’t ordered anything! Sometimes I get call backs on the phone, mostly by practice nurse about my jumps in insulin doses but, less now even though she still doesn’t like the big jumps she’s come to see I’m not reckless about doing them & keep a very close eye by extra testing when I do!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! I get the odd typed note from my GP’s with my prescription items either giving me extra instructions, answers to my questions or telling me to come in for blood tests: rarely a phone call unless urgent; still 2 way communication!  I think it’s vital in these times since CV hit!


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add to my morning post, think my meter got a tad stuck yesterday! LOL xx


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all
7.2 for me on a cold and grey morning here in Hampshire. Just back from the school run (I know it's Saturday but he goes in until lunchtime).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.2 for me after an overnight correction as it went up to 12.6!! Must have been all the lovely food and red wine i had last night. Oh well it was worth it as we are away for the weekend. Two nights of being cooked for and relaxation. 
Enjoy your weekend everyone x


----------



## pm133

adrian1der said:


> Morning all
> 7.2 for me on a cold and grey morning here in Hampshire. Just back from the school run (I know it's Saturday but he goes in until lunchtime).



Oooh that reminds me of Winchester a number of years ago when we went walking behind the cathedral and met all these kids in uniforms going to school on a Saturday morning. It was the first I'd heard of it outside of France I think.
No idea how widespread Saturday schooling is.


----------



## pm133

Lanny said:


> Do type 1’s have just one correction factor all day? I ask because mine changes throughout the day as my resistance changes: most resistant to start & getting less resistant; then, starts climbing again in the late night! But, I have a fair idea now, due to experience & testing, what my corrections are at certain times: AND it’s not really to do with the time, per se, but, how long I’ve been awake; took me much longer to notice THAT; FINALLY made sense when I did!  But, resistance seems to much more of a problem for type 2’s than type 1’s?



At the moment, I'm still in that early phase where I'm not having to do much in the way of corrections because my bolus injections are about right. For now it's all either 1:7 or 1:8 ratio per meal. When I do correct, I would use 2 units of insulin if my number at night was over 12, 1 if below that and wouldn't correct at all below 9.

I expect that will all change with time though.


----------



## pm133

Blue skies are threatening to break through the clouds this morning.
Today I celebrated England's World Cup win with a 6.6.

Got my retinopathy result through yesterday and it was clear so that's great news.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anitram said:


> View attachment 15368
> Martin


Congratulations, Martin, on the house special.


----------



## Michael12421

Pharmacy had no ketone test strips, they said that they would order some and woukd be there on Monday.  Unfortunately Monday is yet *another* fiesta so they will be closed. Tuesday I am due in hospital for my intensive eye examination so I will go on Wednesday morning.  Did get some juice however.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah sorry to hear this. I’ve not experienced it so I’m glad you flagged it up. I will get the DUKtechies to take a look


Was playing up again this morning. The error I was getting was:
_"Service Temporarily Unavailable_
_The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
_
_Apache Server at forum.diabetes.org.uk Port 443"_

Hope this helps. 
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Was playing up agan for me also.  I was going through the posts looking for the Sick Day Rules and the site just froze.  I cleared down and tried to restart but it wasn't having any.  After 20 minutes or so it came back up again.


----------



## silentsquirrel

pm133 said:


> Oooh that reminds me of Winchester a number of years ago when we went walking behind the cathedral and met all these kids in uniforms going to school on a Saturday morning. It was the first I'd heard of it outside of France I think.
> No idea how widespread Saturday schooling is.


Most boys' public and prep schools used to, girls' more rarely; not sure how common it is now with more of them being mixed.
With choir schools like Winchester, which are run solely or mainly for the choristers, they have large chunks of weekdays taken up with choir practices and singing for Evensong so they probably need Saturday mornings to fit in all the more usual stuff!


----------



## Michael12421

Sorry to trouble you again.  I am planning to eat a steak pudding tonight, although difficult to see it says that the total carbs are 21.6. Looking at the sick day rules I read that I should have 10 units of NR.  I will add a few more units as a correction to my high reading.  I know that we all react differently but does that seem OK?


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Sorry to trouble you again.  I am planning to eat a steak pudding tonight, although difficult to see it says that the total carbs are 21.6. Looking at the sick day rules I read that I should have 10 units of NR.  I will add a few more units as a correction to my high reading.  I know that we all react differently but does that seem OK?


Sorry I'm not sure what you mean? It would completely depend what your levels were when it came to injecting, I don't know what your using as a carb to insulin ratio but we'll say 1U:10g, so that pudding on that ratio would require 2U for the carbs, I'm a little worried that you plan on 10 plus a little more, you never did say whether you were taking your basal as normal either, Wednesday is far too late and long to leave things, you need to check for ketones now, you've been very high for a couple of days and DKA can set in in a matter of hours, I'm not sure you understand how serious this situation is, I'm not trying to make you feel like crap or anything but you could be gone before you have the means to test for ketones, you really must be better prepared as a Type 1 and have everything you need in at all times xx


----------



## Michael12421

Yes I am taking my basal every morning. I was just posting what I read on the sick days flow chart. I can't check my ketones because I don't have the test strips.If I get back from the hospital before 6 pm on Tuesday I can collect them that evening. I have just done a reading and it is 14.6. I had some pineapple juice. about 2 hours ago and bolused for it.  I do realize how important it is but in all the years since dx I have never tested for ketones because this is all new to me


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I am taking my basal every morning. I was just posting what I read on the sick days flow chart. I can't check my ketones because I don't have the test strips.If I get back from the hospital before 6 pm on Tuesday I can collect them that evening. I have just done a reading and it is 14.6. I had some pineapple juice. about 2 hours ago and bolused for it.  I do realize how important it is but in all the years since dx I have never tested for ketones because this is all new to me


I was never told to test Ketones either, so it’s all new to me too. It was only when I read that you can have ketones at lower blood glucose levels if you’ve got Covid, that it asked my GP to prescribe them. Touch wood, I  havent needed  them, so far...
The sick day rules say to use your usual bolus ratio if you’re eating, so whatever you’d normally take for a steak pie, then add on a correction if your Blood glucose level is high. The only problem there, is whether you’re sure your normal bolus ratio is correct!


----------



## Bexlee

A little late. I was woken up by husband on a 2.3 ...... good job he woke me up! Been difficult to shift and sort. Shattered and the banging headache is well and truly kicked in. Hope everyone had had a good day.
Hope you’re ok @Gruers 
Enjoy weekend @freesia


----------



## Michael12421

Just tested again - 11.9


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> A little late. I was woken up by husband on a 2.3 ...... good job he woke me up! Been difficult to shift and sort. Shattered and the banging headache is well and truly kicked in. Hope everyone had had a good day.
> Hope you’re ok @Gruers
> Enjoy weekend @freesia


Oh dear, that sounds worrying, hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Just tested again - 11.9


heading in the right direction but still keep a very close eye on it xx


----------



## Annemarie

Woke with no working sensor so no numbers to quote, it was guess work with my NR and breakfast. We arrived home at about 2:30 this afternoon so I rang Abbott’s straight away to report my 3 duff sensors. I got a pleasant response and they are replacing them but still insisting that the phone App is working as always. However, I’ve already had to switch my ‘phone off/on twice since fitting a new sensor at 3:00pm. 
Looking forward to the Zoom session tomorrow!


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> Woke with no working sensor so no numbers to quote, it was guess work with my NR and breakfast.


Do you not carry test strips as back up? Abbott don't even recommend solely relying on scans and lows/highs should always be checked via finger prick, I wouldn't even nip to the shop without my meter and strips xx


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> Just tested again - 11.9



That's good news @Michael12421 and takes you out of dangerous territory for the moment.
Hopefully keeping your fluids up and using fruit juice as food throughout the day until you feel better will keep your levels in check.


----------



## Annemarie

Kaylz said:


> Do you not carry test strips as back up? Abbott don't even recommend solely relying on scans and lows/highs should always be checked via finger prick, I wouldn't even nip to the shop without my meter and strips xx


You’re right of course but as I had 2 spare sensors available I was a bit over confident. Since arriving home I’ve already put my prick/strip pack in my travel bag and will ask for another set to keep indoors as my back up.


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> Oh dear, that sounds worrying, hope you are feeling ok x



Been a bit on the low all day but all ok thanks. At the dizzy heights of 6.9 after a hit of pizza for tea.


----------



## Lanny

04:00 BS 6.5  Ok with that after reducing doses yesterday after a hypo after lunch, 3.6 then, after reductions, a high after dinner, 11.1! It’s a good sign & I’m almost back to normal: just a little bit of soreness, tenderness under the chin on my right & no ear ache! Reduced dinner dose by -2 & will reduce all doses today by the full -4, exactly the +4 I’d increased, & be back to normal doses today: won’t be worried if I’m a bit high all day; hopefully, get a bit lower, if still high, as the day progresses! I’m pretty sure it’ll settle back into range in the next few days! 

Another even earlier Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good moning - 10.


----------



## Lanny

Better @Michael12421  Hope you feel better today!


----------



## ColinUK

pm133 said:


> Oooh that reminds me of Winchester a number of years ago when we went walking behind the cathedral and met all these kids in uniforms going to school on a Saturday morning. It was the first I'd heard of it outside of France I think.
> No idea how widespread Saturday schooling is.


I secured a scholarship to a really decent public school but didn’t go because I didn’t want to go to school on Saturday! 
Absolutely point blank refused to go.

The decisions kids make eh!


----------



## HenryBennett

Steak & salad for tea always seems to give me a good result the next morning as it’s a 5.2 for me today. Have a good day.


----------



## Annemarie

Good morning all, 8.7 after a sharp rise caused by waking up!


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 for me this morning. Nothing planned for the day at all so maybe whip up a batch of low carb chocolate cheesecake brownies and head out for a long walk (with the intention of being here for the Zoom call this afternoon)!


----------



## Annemarie

@ColinUK how can ‘low carb’ and ‘chocolate cheese cake’ go in the same sentence?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 this morning,  must get back in the fives...
Mrs Snowwy has her flu jab this morning 8:40 am would you believe!
Just as well I am an early riser   and taxi driver.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

OMG absolutely baltic here this morning!

I applied for a Contour meter at the beginning of the year which turned up months ago, decided I'd finally compare it last night aat bed time, not too bad considering I couldv'e got far more varying results from the same meter, will see how the other 9 strips compare and possibly consider asking to be  switched strips as the Contour is far more compact and easier to handle  size wise


Anyways I think we're in agreement that its a 5.4 today, away to get breakfast and a cuppy made then the heating will be getting switched on! 

Have a nice day folks and wrap up warm if your going out today!
xx


----------



## Annemarie

Yes, good game. Looks like 5 to 6 all night then my usual rise to 8.7 as I woke. My best score are always when I’m asleep?


----------



## ColinUK

Annemarie said:


> @ColinUK how can ‘low carb’ and ‘chocolate cheese cake’ go in the same sentence?


Quite easily. Almond flour and erythritol.

130g butter
200g erythritol 
80g unsweetened cocoa
2 or maybe 3 eggs
70g almond flour/ground almonds
Dollops of cream cheese added to the batter once it’s in the tray
Sprinkle of sea salt after it’s out of the oven 

Makes 16 brownies and they’re roughly 2g net carbs a piece


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 again, that’s even with a unexpected tough 10 mile walk yesterday which I spent fighting off hypos, then roast chicken, small jacket potato and salad for tea! It’ll all come out in the wash no doubt today. Got very wet and muddy yesterday, my walking trews are a sight to behold. Hoping I can brush the knee high mud off now they’re dry! Off over the border into Cornwall today, a more gentle walk around Bude. Cream tea maybe? Have a sunny Sunday.


----------



## Annemarie

@ColinUK - wow, get the oven on! Thank you for the recipe


----------



## ColinUK

Annemarie said:


> @ColinUK - wow, get the oven on! Thank you for the recipe


Just rechecked and they’re 4g net carbs a piece. I bake them in a Pyrex 8x8 dish. Lined with baking parchment or else it won’t come out.

even better if you leave the batter to firm up in the fridge before baking.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   Oo, Oo, a 5.2.

That’s better @Michael12421.  How are you feeling?
I think it’s probably time for you to give yourself a proper diabetes education, so that you can self-manage with confidence. My new DN sent me the link to the Bertie course - www.bertieonline.org.uk - so that I could refresh my skills. I found it extremely useful!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning. 
Congratulations @HenryBennett & @Bloden on your HSS.
Dez


----------



## Docb

5.6 for me this morning.  

On the subject of Saturday education.... when I went to University we had, in the first year, four full days of lectures and half days on Wednesday and Saturday.  All evenings and Sundays were needed to write stuff up, prepare reports and the like. When I hear about current students getting a few hours "face to face" a week contact it makes me wonder what they are getting into vast debt for.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> although it is my turn to cook dinner


It’s always my turn. My wife chooses to carry on working and in return for the treats (eg Lexus) it buys us I make sure she doesn’t lift a finger around the house. I’m doing a batch cook today of beef curry.

What culinary delight are you making today Martin?


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett  - congratultion for an HS


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden - thank you I am feeling OK and happy that my readings are coming down.Congratulations  for an HS


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.2 and a downward trend for me. Just had a JB and off down to breakfast.
Have a good day all


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Nothing more taxing than run-of-the-mill roast chicken, a Sunday staple for us


I wouldn’t say run-of-the-mill. Sounds rather appetising.


----------



## SueEK

@Bloden glad you are feeling better this morning 
@HenryBennett congrats on the HS
@Michael12421 glad to see better readings. 

6.6 today bit of a boring day yesterday, more cleaning ahead. Work have at long last advertised for 2-4 secretaries hoorah!!!
Have a good one x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close! Sunny day forecast here, but no sign of the yellow orb yet. Still, dry would be good, got wet again yesterday at riding, the rain seems to favour Saturdays now I’ve swapped from Sundays.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.7 for me.

Shiny bright thing in the sky. It looks like we might get our outdoor photo shoot after all.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 6.2 pleased with that as I’m sensor-less for now until a new transmitter arrives.

Nice HS work @Bloden & @HenryBennett

I had Saturday school in the sixth form 8.30-12.30 hated going whilst my friends at other schools were off on Saturday to go to Chelsea Girl and Woolworths to buy singles!

The sun has just appeared this side of the Cotswolds @Robin I’ll send it over.


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all 6.2 pleased with that as I’m sensor-less for now until a new transmitter arrives.
> 
> Nice HS work @Bloden & @HenryBennett
> 
> I had Saturday school in the sixth form 8.30-12.30 hated going whilst my friends at other schools were off on Saturday to go to Chelsea Girl and Woolworths to buy singles!
> 
> The sun has just appeared this side of the Cotswolds @Robin I’ll send it over.


I worked in Chelsea girl in the late 70s/early 80s. All flares and mini kilts, of which I had both of course. Happy days.


----------



## pm133

Docb said:


> 5.6 for me this morning.
> 
> On the subject of Saturday education.... when I went to University we had, in the first year, four full days of lectures and half days on Wednesday and Saturday.  All evenings and Sundays were needed to write stuff up, prepare reports and the like. When I hear about current students getting a few hours "face to face" a week contact it makes me wonder what they are getting into vast debt for.



I've been to university twice now. Once in the 1986 as a kid and once again in 2008 when I was middle aged. On both occasions I had about 14 hours of contact time per week including lectures, labs and tutorials. There is a serious misunderstanding on the part of students that they therefore only have a 14 hour week. It's a 40 hour week for first year. The extra 26 hours are designed for independent self-study, reading books, lecture notes, online videos and a wide array of other resources. Those who fail to do this generally miss out no really grasping their subject. Sure, they'll pass exams but they'll struggle to do research or be really effective if they work in an associated field.

I wouldn't have enjoyed full days of lectures. Lectures are pretty much the most inefficient way for me to learn anything. Lectures themselves haven't changed much in my lifetime. 50 minutes of some guy droning away in warm lecture rooms. I would scrap them all if I was King.

Anyway, a lovely 6.9 for me this morning and ANOTHER blue sky in the Kingdom. At this rate I'm beginning to worry about sunburn!!


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> @Bloden glad you are feeling better this morning


Me? Was I unwell?


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Me? Was I unwell?


Doh!! I’m such a twerp, it was @Bexlee   
If I had a brain at the weekends I’d be dangerous lol xxx


----------



## Docb

Ah @pm133, Videos? Wide range of other resources?  I went to university in 1964 when none of those things existed.  Pen, ink and textbooks was as good as it got then.  Times have changed.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.8 on a mixed sky day, fire ball is glowing at the moment 
but clouds moving in from the east. Didn`t make it yesterday too much to
do busy day Saturdays.

Congratulations on HS @Bloden & @HenryBennett.

Your doing well @Michael12421 gradually does it.

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## pm133

Docb said:


> Ah @pm133, Videos? Wide range of other resources?  I went to university in 1964 when none of those things existed.  Pen, ink and textbooks was as good as it got then.  Times have changed.



Yes they have but sadly many universities' attitudes towards teaching have not.

Textbooks are an interesting thing though.
I still like using relatively old textbooks myself. They tend to be much smaller, lighter and less "dumbed down". I'm looking at an Organic Chemistry textbook on my shelf from 2010 which is about A4 sized and contains 1300 pages of text with a font size of 8 or 10. It bends when I stand it on it's end on the shelf and I can't physically have it on my knee because it weighs several kilograms. To add final insult to injury, it uses shiny paper and ink which reflects any light in the room. It's a tortuous monstrosity. The entire thing could and should have been no more than 500 pages of A5 paper. This dumbing down and expansion of texts (with associated spiralling costs) seems to affect many areas of education.

So modern changes are not always for the best :-D


----------



## Michael12421

Good evening. It has not been a good day. I was really happy this morning with my 10. Went for a walk with Missy but decided to take precautions given the events of last week and ate 2 chocolate digestives.  Once in the campo - much shorter walk than normal but then felt unwell and was uncomfortable so I had 2 JB's.  I was about to feed Missy at 1pm and.1elt slightly peckish myself so I decided to have a sandwich. Took a reading of course and I was 30.1! No sandwich of course - just 6 units of NR and to stay indoors.
3.30 I was down to 25.2
4.30 it was 18.6
6.00 it was 9.8
I will not eat for an hour and test again at 7.00 aand see if it is still falling. Then I may or not eat it depending on  the result.
Given the rapid drops in a short period of time has me worried.
It's a bugger isn't it?


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Once in the campo - much shorter walk than normal but then felt unwell and was uncomfortable so I had 2 JB's.


Did you not test? Some symptoms are common in both hypo's and hypers so would have been better testing to confirm which it was although 2 digestive biscuits and 2 JB's uncovered would be around 30g carbs xx


----------



## rebrascora

@ Michael12421 You really need to test when you feel unwell rather than just take carbs. I often feel hypo when I am actually hyper as symptoms can be similar. You should also be testing before you head out to walk Missy and perhaps half way round your walk too. Be more proactive with testing and then base decisions on the test result. I am sure your doctor will be happier to prescribe you more test strips rather than be called out to you collapsed in the Campo.


----------



## Michael12421

Yes I did test - forgot to mention it. I was 10.6 before I left for the walk and still ate the digestives.  Didn't know the symtoms for hypo and hyper were the same.


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 please listen to @Kaylz and @rebrascora. My symptoms for hypo and hyper are very similar, i go a bit dizzy and disorientated for both so always need to check which way its going before deciding how to treat it.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I did test - forgot to mention it. I was 10.6 before I left for the walk and still ate the digestives.  Didn't know the symtoms for hypo and hyper were the same.


But you should have also tested when you started to feel unwell rather than just treat when you don't have any idea where your BG's are xx


----------



## rebrascora

Not posted for a couple of days as internet been down. 
Woke up to a lovely 5.3 yesterday. Got my flu and pneumonia vaccination at 9.02 am precisely. Had a great day BG wise until last night when I made a lovely cottage pie topped with cauliflower mash, cabbage, broccoli, carrot and swede mash and 3 small pieces of sweet potato.... there were 10 different vegetables in my plate of food... is that a record??. Didn't inject until I started eating but BG went down instead of up, so I rapidly ate a crème caramel for afters and BG started to head north at a rapid rate of knots, so I gave myself 2 units for the crème caramel (22g carbs) when I hit 8.8 with an upwards arrow. Had a cup of tea and headed down to the yard for evening stables. Started to feel uncoordinated and light headed whilst mucking out like I was drunk but hadn't had any alcohol. Kept working, trying to get finished but really started to wobble.... even wondered if I might be having a stroke as I was convinced my BG couldn't possibly be low, but when I eventually tested I was shocked to see a 3.8 and vertical downward arrow. Frantically ate 11 jelly beans (15g carbs) which were the first carbs I laid hands on and then a Glucose chew once I was functioning better and came up into range but then went down again and needed another glucose chew then went up to 8 again. Decided to dial my evening Levemir back half a unit to be safe and spent all night in the 8s dropping to 6.9 when I got up this morning. Not sure if the vaccines can have any affect on BG levels but not had a roller coaster experience like that before and feel really rough today. My neighbour even made a point of asking how I was at lunchtime as she passed me in the street because I looked so rough.... she was kind enough to say "tired" rather than haggard but that is how I felt. Got nothing more than very basic chores done today which is disappointing when it has been a fine day and probably not many of those left for working outside this year. Frustrated! Arrggh!


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I did test - forgot to mention it. I was 10.6 before I left for the walk and still ate the digestives.  Didn't know the symtoms for hypo and hyper were the same.



Did you bolus for the biscuits and the jelly babies?
It sounds like you might be adding glucose to an already high BG value!

Incidentally, my symptoms for hypo and hyper are very similar too. I get shaky with a hypo sometimes but both leave me feeling like crap.
At that point I test and if I'm hyper then, despite feeling like death, I get my shoes on and start walking until I feel better and then test again when I get back.
I am going through test strips like sweeties at the moment but it has to be that way if I want to stay healthy.


----------



## Michael12421

No I didn't. As the walk was shortly after the 10.6 reading and having the biscuits I felt that it was unnecessary.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421. I am wondering if perhaps you don't carry your testing kit with you when you go out. If not you should and for the next few weeks at least use it at a half way point whilst you are out, as well as before you set off, even if you feel OK during your walk, then you can eat carbs (JBs) if and when you need to rather than having something before you go just in case, which of course will send your levels higher.
2 digestives on top of an already high BG of 10 would push me up to at least 16 and it would take a very brisk walk/run of a couple of hours or so to bring me back down 10.  
I know you will have lost confidence after your experience the other day but you have to counter act that with testing more frequently and then taking the right action when you need to, rather than "just in case" based on a guess or when you don't know what your levels are. Knowledge is power so use your BG meter to gain more knowledge. If you test regularly before you go out, half way round and when you get back, you will start to see what effect that walk has on your BG levels and that will give you the confidence to know what level you need to be on when you leave the house to be safe for the walk. Test, test, test is your best strategy.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> No I didn't. As the walk was shortly after the 10.6 reading and having the biscuits I felt that it was unnecessary.


I'm not sure I understand, you didn't see it as necessary to bolus for around 20g carbs on a BG of 10.6? Yes you were going for a walk but you don't test enough to know the effect the walk would have had on you, whether it would lower you or not, you really need to start testing far more often and learning more about adjusting your insulin or its just not going to work and you'll end up with more incidents in the future xx


----------



## Michael12421

No I don't carry testing .kit with me. There is nowhere to carry it unless of course a mans handbag comes back into fashion!
Just tested and I am 7.2  so. I am so very, very tired and it is too late for me to cook so I will have a glass of juice without the bolus and go to  bed

Thank you all


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> No I don't carry testing .kit with me. There is nowhere to carry it unless of course a mans handbag comes back into fashion!
> Just tested and I am 7.2  so I will have a glass of juice without my bolus. I am so very, very tired and it is too late for me to cook so I will have a glass of juice and go to  bed


Jeans pocket, small cross body bag, if you need it (which you do) you find a way, I wouldn't take any fruit juice on board without bolus when on a 7.2 personally but then again you aren't certain of your own needs so we can't tell if you can't, you must start being more organised and taking your meter and strips everywhere you go, even pop it in a plastic carrier bag, its VERY important to have it on you at ALL times xx


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> No I don't carry testing .kit with me. There is nowhere to carry it unless of course a mans handbag comes back into fashion!
> Just tested and I am 7.2  so. I am so very, very tired and it is too late for me to cook so I will have a glass of juice withot the bolus and go to  bed
> 
> Thank you all



You need to think about a bolus for that juice.
How many carbs will that be?


----------



## pm133

Michael12421 said:


> No I didn't. As the walk was shortly after the 10.6 reading and having the biscuits I felt that it was unnecessary.



Whilst 10.6 is out of immediate danger territory, it is still very high. I would have absolutely bolused for that snack. For 30g I would have personally taken about 4 units because my ratios are 1:7 at most meals. The only exception would be if I was at about 6.0 and I was taking on 5 to 10g carbs of nuts or something slow releasing max before going for a walk, in which case I would eat and go. Anything like fruit juice which is almost all sugar I would always bolus for that.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 
I use a little back pack for all my gear and everything goes everywhere with me and leaves both my hands free to work... Phone, some money, ID, insulin and testing gear, LIbre scanner, Glucose chews, jelly babies, contact details, dosage details and a face mask as well now. It would probably serve you well to carry some water in an insulated container too in a hot country like Spain. I also have a Medic Alert necklace around my neck. 

High BG levels will make you feel shattered. Make it just a small glass of juice. You are aiming to stay about 10-12mmol for a few more days at least I would say.


----------



## rebrascora

@pm133
Michael has lost his Hypo awareness and has had two unconscious hypo episodes recently so he needs to run his BG levels higher than normal for a while to try to improve his hypo awareness and also keep him well out of danger of another hypo. He has had unpredictable levels for a while now so aiming for 10-12 is safer than going to bed on a 7 and potentially risking another hypo. 
His basal insulin may be a big part of the problem in that it may not suit his body's requirements so going to bed on a 7 will not guarantee him waking up in range


----------



## Michael12421

It says 13g per 100ml I will wait up a little longer


----------



## rebrascora

I would have 100 mls without bolus and that should take you up to about 10-12 @Michael12421


----------



## SueEK

Goodness, just reading these posts is frightening. I’m so sorry @Michael12421 and @rebrascora, sounds really horrible and shows what terrible side effects there are for T1s.  @Michael12421 i hope you are seriously taking note of all the advice you are being given. You are literally going to kill yourself if you don’t get your levels under control. I can’t imagine how difficult that is but you are a real worry to a lot of people here, please write down all that has been suggested re the ratios etc so that you can easily refer to it and test, test, test. We don’t want to be in a situation where we don’t hear from you x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK its not just Type 1's, these things happen in any insulin dependant but the key is to be prepared for any event xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK its not just Type 1's, these things happen in any insulin dependant but the key is to be prepared for any event xx



.... and be open minded..... and test! 
I was absolutely convinced that I could not possibly be going low last night and would even consider something as dramatic and outlandish as a stroke because in my mind I was so certain it couldn't be a hypo. Of course part of the problem of a hypo is that your brain doesn't function properly so it can easily get stuck in a frame of thought or an activity and just go around in circles, rather than being logical. I kept thinking I feel drunk, but I haven't had anything to drink.... am I sure I haven't had alcohol, yes, but I feel drunk. I have to say the symptoms were much more like being drunk than my usual hypo symptoms, but those can change depending upon how fast you are dropping and probably other factors.  That is why it is important to form habits of testing when you don't feel well, because once it is a habit, you are more likely to do it even if your mind isn't working properly. I very nearly left it too late last night. My LIbre said 3.8 with a downward arrow but my actual BG levels would be 10 mins ahead of that and therefore considerably lower. The Libre went down to 2.8 and my sight was starting to black out before it came back up, but I had carbs on board by then so knew I was on my way back up again. Seeing that 3.8 together with a vertical downward arrow on my Libre was scary and really sobers you up even when you haven't had anything to drink!


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> Doh!! I’m such a twerp, it was @Bexlee
> If I had a brain at the weekends I’d be dangerous lol xxx



All good today thanks  A steady 6 ish all day. Had a quiet weekend. Needed it after a mad few weeks at school almost 1/2 term already


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK its not just Type 1's, these things happen in any insulin dependant but the key is to be prepared for any event xx


Yes of course, I temporarily forgot the T2 in insulin, it all very scary to be frank. I really hope I never become insulin dependent x


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> @pm133
> Michael has lost his Hypo awareness and has had two unconscious hypo episodes recently so he needs to run his BG levels higher than normal for a while to try to improve his hypo awareness and also keep him well out of danger of another hypo. He has had unpredictable levels for a while now so aiming for 10-12 is safer than going to bed on a 7 and potentially risking another hypo.
> His basal insulin may be a big part of the problem in that it may not suit his body's requirements so going to bed on a 7 will not guarantee him waking up in range



There's a number of things which are causing concern on top of what you've said. Only eating one meal a day, not testing before taking on more carbs, not bolus-ing for carbs and blood glucose levels which are swinging from 2.3 to 30.1 within hours or a day or so.

It's a real worry to watch this happening and I hope he finds a way through it.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.5 this morning. 2 hours after eating last night I was 6.4 and not another thing has passed my lips - DP?
Have a good one everyone xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Despite a homemade beef curry with 70g of rice last night it’s a creditable 5.3 for me on this Monday morning.

Have a good week.


----------



## Lanny

03:23 BS 5.7  Even earlier today but, waited until now to post! Good thing I reduced doses back down yesterday as it was 9.1 to start with after breakfast & had gone down to 7.7 after dinner; that was fast as I’ve finished the AB’s! Just in time for my flu vaccine on Wednesday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’m a bit distracted as I’m in full sci fi binge mode watching Star Trek Discovery on Netflix, thanks very much @ColinUK & it’s quite surprisingly unpredictable: not usually the case as the whole Star Trek ethos, Prime Directive & all that, has always been like a religion almost; things rarely surprise me despite the moral drama! I remember once as a teen watching an episode of The Next Generation on TV with my younger nephew, not a fan, & I worked out things, blurting them out long before he’d gotten the plot & he said “You’re GOOD!” but, I wasn’t really; just watched it enough to know the Star Fleet code of ethics, as it were! So, I was kind of feeling around there at the start as it didn’t seem like Star Trek & some things really surprised me! But, I like that; something new & not so predictable!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 for me today.
It was good to meet some folk on the Zoom call yesterday, thanks to everyone who joined and especially Mike @everydayupsanddowns who hosted.
You are right, 40 mins is too short!
Diabetic eye test today, got the sunglasses!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce finally made it with goodies yesterday, some groceries, mums snoods and my new slippers!  I'll upload a pic of those tomorrow! He's off back to work today

Anyways its a 6.1 for me this chilly morning

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average – 5.3
Total Insulin – 206U
Bolus Total – 66U
Basal Total – 140U
xx


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> mad few weeks at school almost 1/2 term already


Its been a very long half term!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A disappointing 8.9 this morning after a weekend of fairly good levels. Monday morning blues maybe?
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

After the excitement of trolling round all gothed up for the camera yesterday it's back to the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. Monday again! I’m sure they come round twice a week these days, off to do the weekly shop while it's quiet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning folks! 6.4 for me today. Hope you are all feeling perky and bushy tailed for the new week


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Haven’t had one of those for a while. Must be because Strictly starts on  Saturday. Or more likely the fact we had no water in our cottage this morning and I was worrying about not having my cuppa and that I may have to clean my teeth using my precious Sauvignon Blanc! Ok now, owner lives on site and the water pump had tripped. Phew! The wine has been saved! Had another walk along the SW Coast Path yesterday. 8.5 miles, to Bude and back. Lovely sunny day if not a cool wind but ended with a beautiful sunset at Sandymouth Bay. Rain forecast all day today, may chill in the cottage this morning and go out after lunch  for a walk. Have a great day. 
@khskel now that’s a sight I would have loved to see! Any pics? I’ll swop you this sunset for a gothed up one of you!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

What Sliiy Billy forgot to press the POST REPLY button earlier.
My reading back then was 5.5. 
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
I must try harder!
Dez


----------



## pm133

Dark skies, pendulous clouds, rain. A return to normality. And I love it.
Did my daughter remember to bring her dry washing in last night?
Of course not. It's sitting out there right now - soaked.

A lovely 6.6 this morning. Anything below a 5.5 and I feel rubbish. Mid 6's is when I feel great.
Rather than getting frustrated about my health not returning, have decided to give myself until the New Year to recover properly before considering a return to work of some kind. At 51 I'm too young to retire but there's no way I could cope with an 8-10 hour day just yet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SueEK said:


> Morning all, 7.5 this morning. 2 hours after eating last night I was 6.4 and not another thing has passed my lips - DP?
> Have a good one everyone xx



Could easily just be strip or blood variation? Not much difference in readings 1mmol/L apart at that level I find.


----------



## adrian1der

silentsquirrel said:


> Most boys' public and prep schools used to, girls' more rarely; not sure how common it is now with more of them being mixed.
> With choir schools like Winchester, which are run solely or mainly for the choristers, they have large chunks of weekdays taken up with choir practices and singing for Evensong so they probably need Saturday mornings to fit in all the more usual stuff!


Most prep schools go in on Saturdays. At my son's school, which is mixed, they start at 08:00 everyday and go through to 5:30 Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. They finish at 12:45 on Saturday and 3:30 on Wednesdays. Before COVID Wednesday and Saturday afternoons were sports fixtures. Saturdays start with registration and then chapel at 08:15.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I awoke at 9 to a reading of 11.1
At 11.00 before my walk I was 16.4
Back from my walk I was 18.6
All I had was a cup of tea. no sugar of course, It doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## adrian1der

6.6 for me. Nice to be back in the 6s after a string of low sevens.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.8 on another miserable day BGL`s have been slowly dropping from last week
have adjusted Basal but needs more tweaking. Forgot to mention 3 years since I was DX last
Saturday, there will be a cure in 10 years I am reliably informed. 

@Michael12421 have you got a death wish? come on mate take the advice you have been given,
at 16.4 you should have had a correction dose of at least 2 units probably 3. The figures you have
quoted shows your Basal is way out especially yesterdays horrendous figures your lucky your not 
back in hospital, please, please, please do something about it your driving us all nuts.

Sorry about the rant folks enjoy your day take care stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I awoke at 9 to a reading of 11.1
> At 11.00 before my walk I was 16.4
> Back from my walk I was 18.6
> All I had was a cup of tea. no sugar of course, It doesn't make any sense to me at all.


Morning @Michael12421 - I’ll try to keep this short (you must be suffering info overload by now!). 
The general advice is not to exercise if your BG is over 15 because it’ll just go higher n higher. It’s the liver’s fault - it doesn’t realise you’re diabetic. Stupid liver!


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I awoke at 9 to a reading of 11.1
> At 11.00 before my walk I was 16.4
> Back from my walk I was 18.6
> All I had was a cup of tea. no sugar of course, It doesn't make any sense to me at all.


When I wake up, my liver starts releasing glucose into my system, to gear up for the coming day. If I don’t eat, it continues to push out glucose to fuel my body. If I then exercised, it would probably push out even more, to keep me fuelled up for the duration. The liver doesn’t understand that all this glucose is going nowhere because you don’t have the insulin to process and use it. 
I find eating a little something stops the liver in its tracks, because it gets the signal that there is food intake that will do the job of supplying energy. Even a small protein or fatty snack will do. I often have a hard boiled egg, or half an avocado, or a protein bar if Im in a hurry and don’t want/can’t eat a full breakfast.
At the other end of the day (and this has only just occurred to me) the liver will need to replenish itself so it’s stores of glucose are ready to go in the morning. So while you’re asleep, the liver will extract glucose from the system, which could explain why you unexpectedly go low overnight sometimes.
I know you only like to eat once a day, but for the sake of your blood glucose levels, I feel you may have to incorporate a couple of snacks through out the day to spread the energy intake out a bit.


----------



## Michael12421

@KARNAK .  I AM taking all of the advice very seriously - yesterday was an absolutey horrendous day for me. There are so many things that I was not informed about when first diagnosed.  I am sorry about 'driving you all nuts' perhaps I should stay away from the forum.

@Bloden  I thought that by physically exercising the energy I use would bring blood sugars down, not the other way around.
As for 'info overload' I am taking everything to heart and doing all that I can to put things right, based upon the information that I have been given.

Seems that I can't do anything right.

@Robin Thank you. Perhaps not having breakfast if my sugars are high in the mornings is not such a good idea.  What I don't need is higher sugars but I will eat something every morning from now on, before my walk. Bolus for it?


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> There are so many things that I was not informed about when first diagnosed.


Have you never thought about doing your own research? Its your condition that your living with so most folk in that situation want to learn themselves xx


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you. Perhaps not having breakfast if my sugars are high in the mornings is not such a good idea. What I don't need is higher sugars but I will eat something every morning from now on, before my walk. Bolus for it?


As with all things diabetic, 'It depends'! If I had a non-carb snack, I wouldn’t bolus for the snack, but I might have to factor in a conservative correction dose to mop up whatever the liver has already put out. I only worked out how much I’d need by keeping a blood glucose/food diary and looking for patterns. Because of normal daily variations, it took me a couple of weeks at least to spot the pattern and work out the solution, but once I'd discovered it, my levels were much more stable.


----------



## Docb

@Michael12421 - stick with the forum, somehow or other we will get you there. 

I don't normally get involved in T1 stuff, way out of my limited perspective but I have an idea about carrying your stuff around so that you can test and adjust when you are out.  I have a small canvas shoulder bag which goes with me everywhere.  For me it's big enough to put my camera and binoculars in but it will also take my testing kit if I think I might need it and a bag of JB's, a pen, a shopping bag and anything else I might need.  It's not a "man bag" but is one of the most useful pieces of kit I have - I just pick it up without thinking when I go out.


----------



## pm133

Robin said:


> When I wake up, my liver starts releasing glucose into my system, to gear up for the coming day. If I don’t eat, it continues to push out glucose to fuel my body. If I then exercised, it would probably push out even more, to keep me fuelled up for the duration. The liver doesn’t understand that all this glucose is going nowhere because you don’t have the insulin to process and use it.
> ...
> At the other end of the day (and this has only just occurred to me) the liver will need to replenish itself so it’s stores of glucose are ready to go in the morning. So while you’re asleep, the liver will extract glucose from the system, which could explain why you unexpectedly go low overnight sometimes.



That's some very useful advice in there which I genuinely hadn't thought about.
I'm going to keep that in mind if my sugars get that high. I would have assumed a 2-3 mmol/L correction plus some exercise would be the way to go.  Maybe I'll do just the correction and wait for an hour or two to see what happens.


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz 
Thanks about the research. I have spent a couple of hours trying to find out about I-C ratios.  Goodness me it is complicated.
It suggests that I am 1:50.  I was doing this following the advice I was given yesterday.  I have decided, on the advice about exercising, to eat a small breakfast before going out. I will only have about 2 carbs so can only inject 1 unit of NR. I am still confused.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz
> Thanks about the research. I have spent a couple of hours trying to find out about I-C ratios.  Goodness me it is complicated.
> It suggests that I am 1:50.  I was doing this following the advice I was given yesterday.  I have decided, on the advice about exercising, to eat a small breakfast before going out. I will only have about 2 carbs so can only inject 1 unit of NR. I am still confused.


Personally never found it that comlicated, do you think your 1U to cover 50g carbs? I've never heard of anyone that sensitive to insulin and you can't be that sensitive as your corrections don't have that much of an impact, I really don't know how you've come to the conclusion that 1 unit will cover 50g carbs for you, please do explain xx


----------



## Michael12421

I was on some site or other I can't remember which one.  I was asked to click on on the amount of insulin I used in a day and that is what it came up with, it's OK though because I didn't believe it either.  I'll carry on researching. Apparently, or so it suggested, that the norm - if that is possible with diabetics is 1:10.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I was on some site or other I can't remember which one.  I was asked to click on on the amount of insulin I used in a day and that is what it came up with, it's OK though because I didn't believe it either.  I'll carry on researching. Apparently, or so it suggested, that the norm - if that is possible with diabetics is 1:10.


The best way to attempt to figure out your own ratio is starting small but only when your levels are back in range and slightly stable, I'd test it by having something with 10g carb and injecting 1 unit of insulin with it and checking every hour at least for 4-5 hours, if after this time your levels are around where they were before injecting and eating then you could pretty safely assume that was your ratio, if lower after that amount of time then your carbs would need increasing per 1U and if you were higher your carbs would need decreasing per 1U but all of this really only works if your basal is correct so you really need to work on that first when your more settled and obtaining acceptable results again, how long have you been diagnosed now? xx


----------



## adrian1der

Good set of numbers for me today. After my 6.6 this morning I managed a 6.3 before lunch of a tin of Sainsbury's Cream of Mushroom Soup. Two hours later and another 6.3


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz . I don't remember the date exactly but it is more than 35 years ago. It was something that you didn't like and would hardly be a cause for a celebration or regarded as an anniversary.so the date, and even the year, got lost in time.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz . I don't remember the date exactly but it is more than 35 years ago. It was something that you didn't like and would hardly be a cause for a celebration or regarded as an anniversary.so the date, and even the year, got lost in time.


 sorry? 35 years and you've never taken it upon yourself to research your condition or look into how to manage it better? Sorry I dont understand that at all  xx


----------



## Michael12421

I didn't have to research as I was told what I must do by the diabetic team at the excellent diabetic centre in my local hospiral, (financed by Anthony Hopkins whose mother was a patient also). I did not want to become obsessed with the condition just be told what I must and not do.  It's only when I left the UK that all of that stopped.  Doing my best now though because I need to and want to.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I didn't have to research as I was told what I must do by the diabetic team at the excellent diabetic centre in my local hospiral, (financed by Anthony Hopkins whose mother was a patient also). I did not want to become obsessed with the condition just be told what I must and not do.  It's only when I left the UK that all of that stopped.  Doing my best now though because I need to and want to.


While their advice is great, thats all it is, they aren't living with it and most of them its learned from a textbook so it is really something you should have looked into yourself as well, you can't always rely on a team as there's times they aren't going to be available, you need to use your own initiative in many circumstances but what you were told back then isn't something that should just be forgotten, look how long you've been letting this go on for, its months now and your still no further along, if it had been me I would have been sorting it out ASAP, looking on many sites to get information on how to manage it, what suggestions there were, nobody can do it for you, we're trying our best to help but there's only so much we can do and day after day its becoming more and more repetative, you don't carry a meter out because you've got nowhere to put it, as you found out the hard way that's highly dangerous, find a way, you don't want to basal test because it doesn't fit in, none of us particularly want to but its something we have to do to manage our condition, nobody else can do it, we have to do it for ourselves, you wouldn't let Missy suffer everyday so why allow yourself to? Think what it would be like on Missy if you ended  up in hospital for days on end, surely thats enough to make you think you must get awareness of your diabetes, please, please do your research xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421
Firstly, well done! You hit the morning target range I set you of 10-12. That's a great start!

As others have said, the rise in BG could well be down to Dawn Phenomenon or "foot on the floor" syndrome where the liver pumps out glucose when you get out of bed to start the day. I used to have to inject 1 or usually 2 units of NovoRapid to cover it, even if I was having breakfast, otherwise my BG would increase 5-6 mmols. Some people find that having something to eat straight away stops it but we are all different and that doesn't seem to work for me. Our bodies and environmental factors are also always changing and so we need to review these tactics if we see they no longer work. A couple of months ago, for some inexplicable reason, I have stopped having such a dramatic foot on the floor response and currently my BG only increases by a few decimal places after I get up so I just inject the normal amount of insulin needed for my breakfast with no extra correction and if I don't have breakfast I don't need any NR. I can't figure out why things have changed but I just need to accept that they have and adjust my management. Regular testing is key to spotting these trends and making the necessary adjustments and figuring out how our particular body responds to different foods and exercise and correction doses of insulin.

Personally I don't think there was any harm in you going for a walk this morning as it can lower your levels. From what I was told, it is recommended to avoid more exertive, cardiovascular exercise when readings are above 15 but gentle exercise like walking is good.
You do however need to be looking to take conservative corrections to keep your levels in that 10-12 range though, so a correction dose of 2 or 3 units as suggested would have been a good idea when you saw you were 16 and testing kit with you to check half way round your walk that all was still well. At least that is what I would have done but I understand you would be wary of doing a correction and then going out for a walk after your recent incidents, so perhaps delaying the walk until the correction dose had worked might have been a better option.  

If you can manage to wake up tomorrow with a reading between 10 and 12 again, try one digestive biscuit with your cup of tea which is about 10g carbs with 3 units of NR..... ie 1 unit for the biscuit and 2 for Dawn Phenomenon/Foot on the floor.... if your BG is lower than 10 in the morning just use 2 units with the biscuit just to be safe. If it is under 7, just bolus 1 unit of NR for the biscuit and no correction for DP and see what happens. That way you can see if eating the biscuit works to stop DP but if it doesn't you should end up about 10 which is ok for now. 

Make sure to test before you walk Missy and test whilst you are out, so be sure to have jelly babies and testing kit with you and test again when you get back.

I know you will probably feel like we are all getting at you but it is because we care so please stick with us here. 
The chances are a lot of this stuff has been going on unnoticed by you because you were not eating and therefore not testing by the sound of things except first thing and then at night for dinner. I found that testing 8-10 times a day was when I started to see what was really happening and figure out how best to manage it. 

Please make sure to get in touch with the surgery and get plenty more test strips. We don't want you running out. If they are difficult about it, explain that you need them to keep you from having another emergency ambulance and hospital visit and speak to the doctor if necessary to get it sorted.

Hoping you can get another reading in the 10-12 range tomorrow morning and hopefully keep it there most of the day. X


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning which I am OK with. Put my evening Levemir back up from 5.5 to 6 so might knock it back to 5.5 tonight and hopefully get an House Special tomorrow. 
Had a 30g carb breakfast this morning which is a lot for me and usually takes me up into the 9s, even pre-bolussing by nearly an hour, but this morning just took me to 6.1 and then back into the 5s, so I'm chuffed to bits with that!
Had a low carb lunch of salad with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw for lunch without any bolus (probably just less than 10g carbs) and still haven't been higher than 8 today, so I am having a really good BG day.... long may it continue!


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora may I ask where you get the cheese colelslaw please? And carb info too please? I'd make my own but there would be no point xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora may I ask where you get the cheese colelslaw please? And carb info too please? I'd make my own but there would be no point xx


It's Lidl Meadow Fresh Cheese Coleslaw. 1.2g carbs per 50g serving but I probably have 75-100g serving if I don't have anything else with my salad, but more like 50g if I have it with an omelette or boiled eggs and salad.
I had just finished making a big batch of ratatouille when I had lunch so I also had a few spoonfuls of that as well as my salad.... to adjust seasoning etc of course and a tomato on my salad, hence my rough total of just under 10g carbs.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> It's Lidl Meadow Fresh Cheese Coleslaw. 1.2g carbs per 50g serving but I probably have 75-100g serving if I don't have anything else with my salad, but more like 50g if I have it with an omelette or boiled eggs and salad.


Ohh fab, I'll get my mum to have a look when she's in for her shopping on Friday, thank you! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to help. I didn't think you had access to Lidl so was concerned the info would be a disappointment. Hope you enjoy. I love it. Their Creamy coleslaw is really good too but the cheese one is better!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Delighted to help. I didn't think you had access to Lidl so was concerned the info would be a disappointment. Hope you enjoy. I love it. Their Creamy coleslaw is really good too but the cheese one is better!


No it's Aldi I don't have access to which is a shame as its their 85% chocolate I treat myself to lol, I haven't had coleslaw for ages so quite looking forward to it! xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz 
It is a staple part of my diet and always features on my weekly shop and haven't got sick of it yet. I have been using their Creamy Coleslaw for years but after diagnosis I discovered the cheese one which is lower carb and tastes even better. Lidl Meadow Fresh Creamy Coleslaw is 1.9g carbs per 50g serving, so still pretty negligible carbs wise if your Mam can't get the cheese one.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening Michael how has your day been? keeping an eye on you, evening Basal readings
please and morning too, also if you had any late food which will affect your readings.
This will include anything that has gone down your throat including juice lets help you with
this problem please, just tell us everything to do with your D there`s enough knowledge on
this forum to help most but only if they want to.

None of us think you are not trying but try harder please, @Kaylz asked you if you`ve done 
any research? time to take the Bull by the horns a Spanish quote I believe and sort it out.

How about posting your levels at least three times a day? set up a different thread and put
your figures and concerns to us, be honest and let us all help.

"Michaels results" would be a good title and no more talk about leaving the forum, still keep
posting your morning figures in the usual way, we are here to help my man take care we are 
all here for you.


----------



## KARNAK

@rebrascora hello Barbara thanks for that info about the coleslaw much appreciated. xx


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 here today. Cardiac rehab centre today.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 today.
A clear sky atm perhaps a little exercise soon.
DB eye check done yesterday, those drops sting a bit and thanks Mike @everydayupsanddowns for reminding me to take sunglasses, it was bright out there on the walk back even without being sunny.  

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:57 BS 6.1 

I’ve been in target & pretty stable for a few days now &, with my tesco shopping later today, I’m going to be embarking on some new food experiments thanks to the very kind suggestions for carb free, or very low carbs, meals: voyage of discovery in which I’ll start with no boluses for baselines; lots of testing to determine if and/or how much/if any bolus is needed?

Already tried my version, what I had at the time, of @Kaylz ‘s stuffed mozzarella chicken breast wrapped with parma ham last week with gruyere & it was delicious: only raised my BS a tiny bit over 4 hours with half bolus dose as I served it with sauté potatoes! Ordered lots of low carb veggies:- beansprouts, tender stem broccoli, broccoli rice & never tried before cauliflower rice; almost phased out & finished the carby veggies & only half a bag of sauté potatoes left! I’m boldly going where I’ve never gone before food wise: a la Star Trek; love Discovery as it continues to surprise me!

Will have a cheese & mushroom omelette for breakfast & tesco delivery is the usual 13:00 to 14:00 with maybe the new chicken satay wrap for lunch: 2nd attempt to get that new wrap; sold out before my delivery the last time!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I’ll be conducting food experiments & oh what fun awaits?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce's first day back went ok, we spoke last night about living together again, the way you get a flat is changing next month, you now bid on the house you want, we've decided as single people and couples will now be allowed to bid on 2 bedroom properties we will take that route rather than possibly have to move twice, will find out more when it launches on 2nd November

Here's a pic of the slippers, very cosy indeed and so comfortable! Feels great to have hard soled slippers again! LOL


Anyways its a 5.5 for me on yet another chilly, miserable morning

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz ‘s stuffed mozzarella chicken breast wrapped with parma ham


and that's what we're having tonight! LOL xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

So, have I got this right?  We're now subject to a new three-tier system, whilst continuing to adhere to the rule of six, must leave the pub by ten PM and continue to wash our hands for 20 seconds. Too many numbers to compute. 

Anyways, 5.1 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.8 with a downward trend for me. Not bad considering i didn't feel well last night, dizzy, aching and headache.. when i went to bed it was 9.6 with an upward trend so was a bit worried about what it would be overnight but went no higher than 11 according to libre graph.
@HenryBennett , good luck today
@Kaylz, love the slippers, they look comfy and warm. Fingers crossed you and Bruce get to move in together soon.
I've got to do a first aid course today. Whatever you are doing, have a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.3 here after a 3am hypo.

Good luck with your ‘house hunt’ @Kaylz.  I hope you get somewhere with nice quiet neighbours!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Just got the link to the pictures from Sunday @eggyg so will post one after I've had a look.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, love the slippers, they look comfy and warm. Fingers crossed you and Bruce get to move in together soon.


They so are! They have secret support as well, my feet already feel better having hard soles again! And thanks, I'm pretty sure there will be teething problems with the new system but the site goes live on November 2nd and then properties will start being listed on the 16th, the day after my birthday, maybe that will bring us some luck? Although I highly doubt it lol xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here after a bedtime correction when I discovered I was 14.2! I was in the middle of talking through a problem on the phone with one of my adult children while I was doing my insulin and serving the meal, and remember half thinking, oops, I’m not sure I got the needle in far enough. I obviously didn’t!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Good luck with your ‘house hunt’ @Kaylz.  I hope you get somewhere with nice quiet neighbours!


Thanks, I'd  prefer we had no neighbours but hey ho lol, Bruce's current place is great for that as even though there's flats on either side they are ground floor whereas Bruce has a set of stairs inside before getting to the rooms so you can't hear the neighbours much but it just isn't suitable, after his fall he's a bit wary of the stairs himself and although I haven't for a while I can have the tendancy to sleep walk, partner that with him with his epilepsy and my possibly hypo crossing from the bedroom to the rest of the house via the top of the stairs isn't ideal! lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice surprising 6.5 today as was 9.4 at bedtime but resisted doing a correction. Rain again today. Yesterday was a washout too, only walked one mile! Going to Port Isaac today. We really love it there, hoping to have a short walk on the cliffs and down into the village for a nice lunch.
We are so relieved that Lancashire has escaped tier three and our daughter’s wedding can go ahead as planned on Saturday. After the weekend the government can please their selves what they do, we’re going into our own mini lockdown again!


----------



## adrian1der

Deja vu for me this morning with a repeat of yesterday's 6.6 

Very cold on the school run.


----------



## ColinUK

It’s been a long time since I’ve had one of these but today I’ve got a 5.2!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @ColinUK


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, I'd  prefer we had no neighbours but hey ho lol, Bruce's current place is great for that as even though there's flats on either side they are ground floor whereas Bruce has a set of stairs inside before getting to the rooms so you can't hear the neighbours much but it just isn't suitable, after his fall he's a bit wary of the stairs himself and although I haven't for a while I can have the tendancy to sleep walk, partner that with him with his epilepsy and my possibly hypo crossing from the bedroom to the rest of the house via the top of the stairs isn't ideal! lol xx


OMG you two need a padded cell LOL!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> OMG you two need a padded cell LOL!


I couldn't agree more!   xx


----------



## pm133

Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.
Sound advice from a generation who knew what they were talking about.

Well, today I thumbed my nose up at that advice and had a lovely lie in until oooh let me see (checks notes), 10 minutes ago.
My laziness was rewarded with an 8.0 after going to sleep on a 6.4.
That'll teach me.

Tried to get a refill of 200 glucose strips on prescription and got a blunt unsigned email saying "You were given 100 on 30th Sept". No idea who at the health centre responded. Sent a terse response back and now waiting to see if they'll back down. Not sure what they expect me to use when I run out.


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> Tried to get a refill of 200 glucose strips on prescription and got a blunt unsigned email saying "You were given 100 on 30th Sept". No idea who at the health centre responded. Sent a terse response back and now waiting to see if they'll back down. Not sure what they expect me to use when I run out.


You should be entitled to around 200 per month, they don't really advise on post meal testing etc so they don't factor that in, strips are quite expensive, what meter are you using? xx


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> You should be entitled to around 200 per month, they don't really advise on post meal testing etc so they don't factor that in, strips are quite expensive, what meter are you using? xx



An 4Sure SmartDuo.


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> You should be entitled to around 200 per month, they don't really advise on post meal testing etc so they don't factor that in, strips are quite expensive, what meter are you using? xx



Just off the phone to the health centre.
The woman I spoke to had already spotted the email exchange this morning and put through for 100 strips to be picked up tomorrow. She also said she had also asked them to allow 200 next time to stop me having to re-order every couple of weeks.

I was so sure I was going to have to battle to get this through and was stressed and a little panicky over a possible confrontation (which I absolutely hate) and the potential for having to buy some myself online before I ran out. I kept calm and polite and just asked for progress on the request and they were absolutely lovely about it. Honestly, when you expect the worst from people they very often surprise you. I feel a bit daft getting so worked up about it.

Hopefully now that I've ensured I am not getting any major spikes after meals, and ensured my basal and bolus seems to be about right and I can plan my car trips around all of that, I'm hopeful that my usage will drop like a stone.

Relieved!!


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry @pm133 I've never heard of that one, if it had been Accu-Chek Aviva strips you were using I would have easily sent you a box

No I know what you mean, when I was first diagnosed they gave me 50 when I put a repeat in and it had me in tears, I called my DSN who got in touch with the GP and upped it to 200

Pretty sure I remember you mentioning that you may be getting the Libre at some point too? I was like you and checked pre and post meal everyday for a good while so I know they can run down VERY quickly but on a standard day these days I'll only use 4 strips with having the Libre, I don't rely on it for judging my bolus hence why I still test that often
xx


----------



## pm133

Kaylz said:


> Sorry @pm133 I've never heard of that one, if it had been Accu-Chek Aviva strips you were using I would have easily sent you a box
> 
> No I know what you mean, when I was first diagnosed they gave me 50 when I put a repeat in and it had me in tears, I called my DSN who got in touch with the GP and upped it to 200
> 
> Pretty sure I remember you mentioning that you may be getting the Libre at some point too? I was like you and checked pre and post meal everyday for a good while so I know they can run down VERY quickly but on a standard day these days I'll only use 4 strips with having the Libre, I don't rely on it for judging my bolus hence why I still test that often
> xx



It's kind of you to even consider doing that so thanks.

I won't lie. Despite being a hardened, tough manly man, all man, man about town, a man's man etc, I was so worked up by that cursory unsigned email response last night that I was close to tears as well and on the phone today I almost choked when she said she had already sorted it. It's just the stress of living with this and feeling that others just don't understand which welled up inside me.

I'm fine now, have had a calm-down coffee and am back to being tough and manly again. :-D


----------



## Kaylz

pm133 said:


> It's kind of you to even consider doing that so thanks.
> 
> I won't lie. Despite being a hardened, tough manly man, all man, man about town, a man's man etc, I was so worked up by that cursory unsigned email response last night that I was close to tears as well and on the phone today I almost choked when she said she had already sorted it. It's just the stress of living with this and feeling that others just don't understand which welled up inside me.
> 
> I'm fine now, have had a calm-down coffee and am back to being tough and manly again. :-D


No problem at all, the chemist messed up once and gave me extra strips so I'm a couple of boxes in front these days and as most days I only use 4-5 strips then I would have quite happily helped you, you wouldn't be the first and you probably won't be the last, I posted in a Type 1 group earlier asking where the cheapest place to get some other strips was (thinking about asking for my prescription to be changed) to be messaged by a lass offering me some, I do know her and the company she owns often does fundraisers/raffles etc for Diabetes UK

I'd say its always better and quicker if there's issues to get on to your diabetes team ASAP as GP's tend to listen to them better and sort it out xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve had one of these but today I’ve got a 5.2!


Yeah!


----------



## SueEK

pm133 said:


> It's kind of you to even consider doing that so thanks.
> 
> I won't lie. Despite being a hardened, tough manly man, all man, man about town, a man's man etc, I was so worked up by that cursory unsigned email response last night that I was close to tears as well and on the phone today I almost choked when she said she had already sorted it. It's just the stress of living with this and feeling that others just don't understand which welled up inside me.
> 
> I'm fine now, have had a calm-down coffee and am back to being tough and manly again. :-D


Strangely I have this picture of Desperate Dan in my head


----------



## pm133

SueEK said:


> Strangely I have this picture of Desperate Dan in my head



I will be rustling some steers later after my dinner of cow pie. :-D


----------



## SueEK

pm133 said:


> I will be rustling some steers later after my dinner of cow pie. :-D


Lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today - new sensor put on yesterday and it appears to be pretty accurate, with a first scan of 7.1 matched by a blood test at... 7.1  I was 8.3 before bed, and normally drop down immediately my head hits the pillow, but it didn't happen last night and I was rock-steady through the night 

Haven't been around much the past few days, winter blues setting in already and not helped by not being to be able to see how the government will get us out of the crisis  So easy to begin to lose touch, so if I have missed anything, I apologise!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.4 for me today, too many peanuts last night I guess. @Northerner i hope you have your lamp out already, I’ve heard they are quite effective. Hope you feel brighter soon, life is pretty dull certainly at the moment x
Last day of work today thankfully. Muscles between my shoulder blades quite painful, guess that’s the amount of typing and probably a bit of tension there. Not been as bad this week but still extremely busy, if nothing else this horrible period has shown how much the doctors appreciate what we do.  Have neurology assessment at the docs on Friday as they still haven’t sent referral off regarding my tremors. Don’t expect I’ll be seen for months anyway.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

Another 5.5 for me this morning. Coffee time.

Anyone else buying things on Amazon Prime Day deals?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I'm joining @HenryBennett with another 5.5 on yet another freezing and wet day

No Henry, can't afford anything unfortunately, only shopping in my budget this week with phone bill etc due, don't think I've ever bought anything on Prime days actually

Anyway havea nice day, hope weathers better where you are
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.8 for me again today. Very dark here atm. 
This week seems to be a very long one and i'm definitely ready for half term, so very tired...8 more get ups, 9 days incl today!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 again for me.  
Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Pleasant surprise yesterday. Ordered a new sensor from Abbott on Saturday and it arrived at 09:00. Still waiting for the e mail to say it's been despatched.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
I had my sensors delivered last week very speedily and ahead of the 'your order is being dispatched' email too, @khskel ! They are definitely ahead of themselves at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a shocking ( for me) 8.1. Think I know why. Was only 6.1 at bedtime with no residue insulin, wondered  about having a snack but decided I’d wing it! Oops! Obviously went low through the night and had a liver dump, funnily enough I woke up dripping with sweat at some ungodly hour. So folks, it’s not big and it’s not clever to go to bed under 7.  In other news, it’s our last full day in North Devon and the weather is supposed to be good, thank goodness, soaked again yesterday and it was icy cold rain battering us on the Port Isaac cliff tops. We survived though and added a megre 5.3 miles to our weekly total. Hoping for at least 10 today, local walk to Clovelly and surrounding area. Have a good ‘un.
Nice to see you Alan @Northerner, don’t be a stranger, even if it just a quick “hi” so we know all is well.


----------



## ColinUK

And it’s a 5.7 for me today. 
Back off to the office again today and zero purchases on Prime Day this year. There’s things I want but I’m trying to limit myself to things I need rather than just want.


----------



## Lanny

08:01 BS 5.8 

I DID actually get my chicken satay wrap yesterday but, didn’t really enjoy it: tasted weird; well I know now & won’t get it again & only wanted to try it as it’s new! Tried a pork with beansprouts in oyster sauce with broccoli rice for dinner last night & it was quite nice: made with beef, it used to be a favourite dish from our restaurant menu; made with pork it just lacked a bit of flavour! Quite low carb even with the bit of sugar in the oyster sauce also, had it with a glass of san pellegrino with a Polish Raspberry syrup/cordial I’ve just discovered recently at tesco: been hard to find drinks with no sweeteners in them since the sugar tax other than full sugar coke; it was yum & I dilute quite a bit! So, I tried a half dose & BS was pretty good: before 17:10 BS 6.5 & after 19:00 BS 7.9 & went to bed; briefly awake, alarm, to bung in Levemir 00:10 BS 6.5 & woke on 5.8!

Flu vaccine later tonight & have to stay awake a bit longer as it’s not until 20:05!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I will be trying cauliflower rice for dinner tonight with stuffed chicken & parma ham & decided to try garlic & herb Philadelphia cheese as the stuffing!


----------



## Ditto

Morning. 8.0 for me today.


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> Back in the 5s this morning after my 3-day sojourn in the 4s, but only just - it's a 5.0 for me today.
> 
> Bathroom was finished yesterday but plumber says wait until the weekend before using it so as not to disturb the fresh grout and silicon. Window company came and did their templating too, so today we have no one here but us for the first time in a fortnight.
> 
> Just about to settle down with a coffee, a pack of Graze Chilli & Lime nuts and the newspaper, with a relaxing morning to look forward to.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Martin


What happens if people only have the the bathroom?


----------



## adrian1der

Learnt two important lessons yesterday. I was 6.6 when I woke, 6.1 pre lunch and then 5.4 two hours after lunch. Whoop, whoop  Then I got on my exercise bike for the first time in two weeks (I did my back in and first time I've felt up to it). Half an hour of cycling and my BG was 7.7!  I knew I'd read about exercise raising BG but couldn't remember why so back to Gretchen's book. Obviously 5.4 is normal but for me it is the lowest I've been. If you're low she recommends eating a small amount of carbs before exercise (any suggestions?) as otherwise your pesky liver will dump glucose into your body to help with the exercise. Lesson number one.

Lesson number two: I cooked a new recipe last night that involved Indonesian Soy Sauce. Two hours post dinner I got an 8.8. When I looked Indonesian Soy Sauce is also called Sweet Soy Sauce and is full of sugar. Read the label stupid! So, I managed to go from 5.4 at 16:00 to 8.8 by 20:00 and it was all my fault 

Wasn't surprised to see an 8.1 this morning


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> Anyway havea nice day, hope weathers better where you are


Weather’s no better here but the forecast should allow me to get in a walk this afternoon. On the exercise bike this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> What happens if people only have the the bathroom?


Think it means more the bath/shower so toilet would still be usable but best not to use the bath etc xx


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> Weather’s no better here but the forecast should allow me to get in a walk this afternoon. On the exercise bike this morning.


Forecast is bucketing all day here, then we have a few clear days but about 5 days of rain to follow next week, could all change by tonight though lol, best to just look out the window haha xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Late reporting today with a 6.1.
Bit of Dawn phenomenon experimenting at the moment...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> best to just look out the window


Sometimes one doesn’t want to look out the window


----------



## pm133

8.6 this morning.
Only myself to blame.
At least I'm out of bed earlier than yesterday.


----------



## grovesy

adrian1der said:


> Learnt two important lessons yesterday. I was 6.6 when I woke, 6.1 pre lunch and then 5.4 two hours after lunch. Whoop, whoop  Then I got on my exercise bike for the first time in two weeks (I did my back in and first time I've felt up to it). Half an hour of cycling and my BG was 7.7!  I knew I'd read about exercise raising BG but couldn't remember why so back to Gretchen's book. Obviously 5.4 is normal but for me it is the lowest I've been. If you're low she recommends eating a small amount of carbs before exercise (any suggestions?) as otherwise your pesky liver will dump glucose into your body to help with the exercise. Lesson number one.
> 
> Lesson number two: I cooked a new recipe last night that involved Indonesian Soy Sauce. Two hours post dinner I got an 8.8. When I looked Indonesian Soy Sauce is also called Sweet Soy Sauce and is full of sugar. Read the label stupid! So, I managed to go from 5.4 at 16:00 to 8.8 by 20:00 and it was all my fault
> 
> Wasn't surprised to see an 8.1 this morning


Sometimes I find it is not the Exercise alone that reduces levels it is also duration that can make an effect. Also exercise effect is not necessarily just at the time it can be go in to the next daytoo!


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> I suspect they wouldn't have gone for a new one in the first place if it takes 2 weeks to strip out and refit.


Well I find that quite depressing!


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I suspect they wouldn't have gone for a new one in the first place if it takes 2 weeks to strip out and refit.


Some din't have that option, although ours won't take as lomg xx


----------



## Annemarie

@Michael12421 When my husband takes our dog he wears a bumbag (under his coat when it’s cold)it’s essential for the dog’s poo bags and a few treats. Buy one with room for your phone, testing kit etc


----------



## grovesy

Annemarie said:


> @Michael12421 When my husband takes our dog he wears a bumbag (under his coat when it’s cold)it’s essential for the dog’s poo bags and a few treats. Buy one with room for your phone, testing kit etc


He is in a remote part of Spain.


----------



## Annemarie

You mean Michael13421is in Spain? Surely that’s the best place to find good affordable leather bags, isn’t it?


----------



## grovesy

Annemarie said:


> You mean Michael13421is in Spain? Surely that’s the best place to find good affordable leather bags, isn’t it?


Yes but he is in a remote area.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I was in ALDI today picking up some nut bars and I noticed Moser Roth 85% cocoa dark chocolate on the shelf, 5 individually wrapped bars per pack. Is this the one? If so I might give it a try.
> 
> Martin


Yes Martin it is, less than 5g carbs per bar, it is sweet to my palate but I only ate Lindt 90% for a long time and now Lidl 95% xx


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Kaylz said:


> Yes Martin it is, less than 5g carbs per bar, it is sweet to my palate but I only ate Lindt 90% for a long time and now Lidl 95% xx


You're lucky.  Anything over 70% makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Kaylz

ConfusedCraig said:


> You're lucky.  Anything over 70% makes me want to throw up.


I've always preferred dark chocolate even as a child as its what my mumu prefers so was used to it, 70% would be far too sweet to my palate xx


----------



## SueEK

I like the Lindt 85% and only 4g for two squares, yum. It is rather expensive though so get it when it’s on offer. Don’t think I could eat milk chocolate now if I wanted to.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from flu vaccine & very impressed by how fast, quick & efficient it was: everyone had a 5 minute slot, no queuing, in & out in 5 minutes with a spray on the hands on entering 1 way, injected & out another way; if they do that every year now I wouldn’t mind!  But, dead tired with my eyes a wee bit red from tiredness as I’m usually fast asleep by now but, it’s done & off to bed now! Stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today, after a nice steady overnight flatfish


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I'm joining @Northerner with a 7.2 today, upped Tresiba again last night  becoming unreal

Have a nice day my lovelies
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Lanny 
I also had my flu jab yesterday afternoon at the health centre. I was really impressed by their efficiency. Under 5 minutes from arrival to departure. It would have been even quicker, but the Doc said "You've never had the pneumococcal vaccine, so I'll do both today." She had to go off to get it, which took about a minute and a half. 

Walking back home, I recalled how you used to get a lollipop when you had vaccinations as a child/at school, so I popped into Sainsbos and got myself a bar of Green & Blacks 85% and a wee bottle of The Macallan Gold as a reward for being a brave boy.

No ill effects this AM as my reading was 4.4.  More choccy and Macallans i think.  

Dez


----------



## Annemarie

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm joining @Northerner with a 7.2 today, upped Tresiba again last night  becoming unreal
> 
> Have a nice day my lovelies
> xx


7.8 until I got out of bed, walked downstairs then 9.8!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 from me. I’ve not checked the weather yet. It’s dark outside.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.9 for me this morning. Surprising as it was 9.7 at bedtime. 
Flu jab this morning. Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Speaking to a radio station in San Francisco last night and conference call with New Zealand this morning. Small world.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Trouble with a Moussaka yesterday evening, it’s too low carb for me. I was level all evening, then started to rise at bedtime. Did a conservative half unit correction, and just about got away with it.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Just back from 5k run so a bit late posting however 6.1 on waking.

Have a good one!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.1 today. Very happy to say we are back on track, for the time being anyway, at work. However found one of my colleagues in tears in her office as she had requested a week off between Christmas and new year and was refused and wanted to carry a week over to next year to visit her son who lives in Tasmania and was told ‘I’ll think about it’. She was so upset as she only sees her son once a year, not at all this year and she confessed she was ‘worn out’, disgraceful behaviour yet again by our practice manager. 
Visit to Sainsbury’s in order today and need to buy some paint ready to do our bedroom. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very pleasant 5.9. Must have been 10.5 mile walk yesterday. What fabulous weather it was too, we had to take our jackets off! Off back up home today. It’ll be a least eight hours in the car I would say. Couple of stops for a comfort break and one for lunch. Then roots done tomorrow and Mr Eggy will get the car washed and valeted, it’s muddy inside and out! He’s driving daughter to Wedding Chapel, although thinking about it that’s probably against the law as Blackpool is in tier 2 and households aren’t allowed to mix! What a complicated mess it is. Also our 13 and  7 year old granddaughters are sharing a family room with us, because the family rooms only sleep four and one’s from a family of five and the other is the bride and groom’s daughter ( and they are in the honeymoon suite) and under 18s can’t be in a room without an adult! Oh dear we may all be arrested before the vows are taken! So shhh....don’t let on!


----------



## SB2015

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Snap @Lanny
> I also had my flu jab yesterday afternoon at the health centre.
> 
> Walking back home, I recalled how you used to get a lollipop when you had vaccinations as a child/at school, so I popped into Sainsbos and got myself a bar of Green & Blacks 85% and a wee bottle of The Macallan Gold as as a reward for being a brave boy.



I like your thinking Dez.  Now just need to choose what treat and be brave.


----------



## SB2015

A flat 5.8 this morning. Very happy with that.

Had a busy few days with my brother and his wife staying, having not seen them since January.  Wonderful to spend time with them out and about with lovely walks in the glorious Autumn sunshine.  I love this season.

Safe travels @eggyg and Enjoy the unusual wedding.


----------



## SB2015

Annemarie said:


> 7.8 until I got out of bed, walked downstairs then 9.8!



That pesky dawn phenomenon just lies in wait for your feet to touch the floor!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Morning folks, 7.1 today. Very happy to say we are back on track, for the time being anyway, at work. However found one of my colleagues in tears in her office as she had requested a week off between Christmas and new year and was refused and wanted to carry a week over to next year to visit her son who lives in Tasmania and was told ‘I’ll think about it’. She was so upset as she only sees her son once a year, not at all this year and she confessed she was ‘worn out’, disgraceful behaviour yet again by our practice manager.
> Visit to Sainsbury’s in order today and need to buy some paint ready to do our bedroom. Have a good day everyone x


Glad things are better for you but i do feel sorry for your colleague. This situation is definitely bringing out the best and the worst in people


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.7 for me this morning at three minutes past six.


----------



## Michael12421

I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> A flat 5.8 this morning. Very happy with that.
> 
> Had a busy few days with my brother and his wife staying, having not seen them since January.  Wonderful to spend time with them out and about with lovely walks in the glorious Autumn sunshine.  I love this season.
> 
> Safe travels @eggyg and Enjoy the unusual wedding.


Thanks. We’ve had a great week glad you have too.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


Oh, thank you so much for letting us know, I had noticed his absence for a few days, and wondered if everything was OK with him. Please tell him we are all thinking of him.


----------



## Lanny

04:49 BS 9.5 after a achey night after flu jab has left my left arm throbbing but, not yet showing signs of swelling: it’s pot luck each year how much or any swelling I get; some years a lot & need ice packs! 

Obviously been up for a while & lost track of time a bit as I’m currently re reading the Anne of Green Gables books from the complete works of L M Montgomery on my kindle: strange place to start but, it’s my favourite of the lot Anne’s House of Dreams; finally marries Gilbert & move to a new home in another village on Prince Edward Island! Was inspired to read the books again after watching the latest production on Netflix recently “Anne with an e”: the most unusual take of any film or TV adaptation I’ve seen with loads of characters & stuff NOT in the books; it was enjoyable but, key scenes, from the book, were missing like Gilbert rescuing Anne from a sinking boat on Barry’s Pond! Nope, the best adaptation, for me, remains Megan Follows in the 1985, Wow! SO kong ago now, mini series that just looked SO visually stunning!

A bit distracted & late ish greeting from me for a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


Thanks friend of @Michael12421. Wishing him a swift recovery!

Morning folks.   6.2 here. My BG’s all over the place at the mo. Underlying stress or change in wind direction - not sure of the culprit as yet! As yet, LOL, it’s more likely I’ll never know.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> the most unusual take of any film or TV adaptation I’ve seen with loads of characters & stuff NOT in the books


I don’t know how many films have been made based on The Thirty-Nine Steps, but none that I’ve seen are especially faithful to the book.


----------



## grovesy

HenryBennett said:


> I don’t know how many films have been made based on The Thirty-Nine Steps, but none that I’ve seen are especially faithful to the book.


I find most films I have seen and read books are faithful to the books.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I've got into Heathrow that early more than once without a thought for those down below who might have been woken by my flight so I suppose I have no business complaining.


So true!

My father was in a care home close to the M25 and not far from Heathrow (Rickmansworth, no doubt well known to you). His sight and hearing were failing and he was convinced that the sound of traffic from the M25 was planes in & out of LHR. At night he’d imagine the places people were flying to & from.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.8 on a very sunny day temperature 22.C inside, if it gets any colder will have to put the heating on.
Laundry all done and dried start on the rest of the place now, not much to report today other than CV19 is making its
way down here.

So glad @Michael12421 has a good friend who can keep us up to date.

Safe journey back home Mr& Mrs @eggyg.

Enjoy your day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


Thank you do much for letting us know. We are keeping our fingers crossed that all is well. Please pass on our best wishes x


----------



## pm133

Anitram said:


> I've got into Heathrow that early more than once without a thought for those down below who might have been woken by my flight so I suppose I have no business complaining.



Many years ago I spent a year living in a rented house in Hounslow directly under the flight path of planes coming in to land at Heathrow.
Every 90 seconds throughout the day, a plane would pass overhead (seemingly no more than a few hundred feet) and our telly picture would get disturbed. Eventually you stop noticing it.
Went back there just before the lockdown and can't believe I used to tolerate that. I certainly couldn't cope with it now.


----------



## pm133

A little late reporting for duty today but I've been up a while.
A much improved 7.2 for me today.

Last couple of days I've been feeling a lot better. The neuropathic pain is mostly fine throughout the day now but kicks in between 1 am and 4 am which royally buggers up my sleep. My bloods are about 1 mmol/L higher than they should be because I've not been exercising quite as much.

Picking up prescription today for my 100 glucose test strips. Apparently I have to go to Robbie the Robot outside the pharmacy and enter a 6 digit pin code and my prescription falls into a collection box, a bit like a food vending machine. No queueing for me!


----------



## Snowwy

pm133 said:


> Picking up prescription today for my 100 glucose test strips. Apparently I have to go to Robbie the Robot outside the pharmacy and enter a 6 digit pin code and my prescription falls into a collection box, a bit like a food vending machine. No queueing for me!


Oooh we love a bit of robotics!


----------



## ConfusedCraig

Anitram said:


> Busy skies here this morning, starting at 05:07, for the first time in a while. Managed to doze off again but woken once more just after 6. I've got into Heathrow that early more than once without a thought for those down below who might have been woken by my flight so I suppose I have no business complaining.



I live on the approach to John Lennon, jets are some times as low as 500 feet above my home (I don't actually know why, as they should be at 1000-1500 with the glideslope).  Looks cool but you are so used to it you don't even hear it any more.

I have had relatives who're not used to it say that it's incredibly loud and even worrying when the planes come in that low, but I don't even notice the planes they're talking about .


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


Please send him my best wishes {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 after consuming some quality food lovingly prepared by my wife yesterday. Also good to have a visit from my son who never ceases to amaze me how much food he can hoover up in a sitting!
Attempting to start the 'double-sided' jigsaw this weekend in between everything else...

@Michael12421 looking forward to your return to the forum and trust the eyes might be in a bit better shape!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning you lovely lot

Bruce brought up some goodies on Tuesday to replenish my stock, we have 3 Clubs left from last week, 4 chunky PB kit Kats and 10 rapsberry cake bars to keep me going lol, also need to replenish the insulin in pictured case tonight but it will do the days meals


Anyways it's a 7.0 for me, getting really stuffy during the night as I've had to shut my bedroom window, was shivering every time I climbed into bed and couldn't carry on that way

Have a nice day folks
Xx


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.1 for me . Maybe the smallish portion of pasta last night?

The latest “circuit breaker” has forced the cancellation of our weekend away for my wife’s birthday in a couple of weeks, so we’re going out for lunch today.


----------



## Bexlee

5.7

One week to 1/2 term! 

Have a lovely day @eggyg 

best wishes for a good day for everyone else.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this wedding eve. A 6.9 at 6.30 although I have been downstairs since 4.50 and awake since 3.30! We’re a bit on edge incase Lancashire goes into Tier 3 and it kicks in tonight. The wedding can go ahead still,  with up to 15 guests but no reception is allowed!   Fish and chips on the prom it is then! All socially distanced and in our own bubbles. It was always going to be a “ different” wedding but at least we were going to get fed some proper food, inside! Ah well, I’m sure we’ll make the most of it. If you don’t hear from me tomorrow don’t worry. I’ll be doing that! TGIF!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> One week to 1/2 term!


while our schools go back next week  lol xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 9 this morning but with a downward trend. Had flu jab yesterday, could that affect it?
@Kaylz your treat stock is amazing
@HenryBennett enjoy your lunch
@eggyg i hope everything goes well tomorrow, enjoy yourselves
@Bexlee i'm on thr countdown too, its been a reeeeally long term.
Have a good day folks x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.  
Almost back to normal today. Yesterday my right arm ached so badly I could hardly move the mouse around or lift a cup of coffee.  That's the first time since I was a child that a vaccination hurt. I had the flu jab in the left arm and the pneumonia one in the right. My left arm was ok. If I'd known which was going to hurt I'd have asked for them the other way round. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, a bit too close for comfort. Didn’t do anything different from yesterday’s 6.0 but that’s the Diabetes Fairy meddling again.


----------



## SB2015

4.2 this morning so up and straight in with breakfast rather than the usual delay.

Have fun today @eggyg


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> I am a friend of Michael. He asks me to tellyou that he is alright but cannot see yet. Michael will be here on Saturday or Sunday.


Thanks for the update.  Send my best wishes to him.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz your treat stock is amazing


Not sure its something to be proud of lol, I know many that think I shouldn't because I'm diabetic! Enough there for 17 days for around a fiver so can't complain, also have 4 packs of my beloved Moser Roth in the cupboard (enough to last just a little over 6 weeks) and replenish my Lidl 95% stock today, better to be prepared than running low lol xx


----------



## Annemarie

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this wedding eve. A 6.9 at 6.30 although I have been downstairs since 4.50 and awake since 3.30! We’re a bit on edge incase Lancashire goes into Tier 3 and it kicks in tonight. The wedding can go ahead still,  with up to 15 guests but no reception is allowed!   Fish and chips on the prom it is then! All socially distanced and in our own bubbles. It was always going to be a “ different” wedding but at least we were going to get fed some proper food, inside! Ah well, I’m sure we’ll make the most of it. If you don’t hear from me tomorrow don’t worry. I’ll be doing that! TGIF!


@eggyg Good luck and very best wishes!


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg hope that the long awaited wedding is wonderful, it definitely will be for the happy couple. I hope you all enjoy it.
@freesia and @Bexlee well done on getting through your first half term in strange times for you, I’m sure it has been very hard for you xx
@Kaylz great goodie bag!!
6.7 for me today. Have neurological assessment later, other than that no particular plans.
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz great goodie bag!!


raspberry cake bar on the menu today I think! Not being nosey but did your husband get on ok at the hospital etc? xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. No idea why but perhaps it’s something to do with the same reason I was advised by email this morning to get a COVID test. 
Feel pretty much fine I hasten to add.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> 6.3 this morning. No idea why but perhaps it’s something to do with the same reason I was advised by email this morning to get a COVID test.
> Feel pretty much fine I hasten to add.


Hope everything turns out well for you xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> raspberry cake bar on the menu today I think! Not being nosey but did your husband get on ok at the hospital etc? xx


He got on fine thanks, was bouncing around as soon as he got out, was difficult to get him to sit down and rest, he’s a bit like Zebedee, he’s 70 going on 15.  He had a blockage which they managed to clear but no sinister findings which is great.  Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> He got on fine thanks, was bouncing around as soon as he got out, was difficult to get him to sit down and rest, he’s a bit like Zebedee, he’s 70 going on 15.  He had a blockage which they managed to clear but no sinister findings which is great.  Thanks for asking xx


Glad to hear it  I wanted to ask sooner but didn't know whether it was my place to as you hadn't mentioned anything but great news  xx


----------



## pm133

7.3 for me this morning. Pleased with that.

Got prescription last night after a bit of a faff with Robbie the Robot when, in front of a small crowd, I couldn't open the door to the machine to get my stuff. Apparently you *push *the door not pull. Could have done without someone saying "Wahey" once I'd fathomed it out.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

Beeeyouuu-tiful sky down the beach this morning! Bloden decided she’d chase my feet, not the ball, which she hasn’t done since she was a puppy - 10 years ago!

My DN phoned out of the blue yesterday. We had a lovely chat about all things diabetic. However, apparently my A1c of 64 is “fine”  AND she considers the Libre’s ‘Time In Target’ to be a better way of checking for tight/loose control.  I don’t agree at all!

Fingers crossed for posh food indoors and more than 15 guests @eggyg.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.8 here.
> 
> Beeeyouuu-tiful sky down the beach this morning! Bloden decided she’d chase my feet, not the ball, which she hasn’t done since she was a puppy - 10 years ago!
> 
> My DN phoned out of the blue yesterday. We had a lovely chat about all things diabetic. However, apparently my A1c of 64 is “fine”  AND she considers the Libre’s ‘Time In Target’ to be a better way of checking for tight/loose control.  I don’t agree at all!
> 
> Fingers crossed for posh food indoors and more than 15 guests @eggyg.


Thanks, the 15 guest rule has been a thing since end of September so we’re happy it hasn’t been reduced even more. There’s 13 of us, hope that’s not an omen!


----------



## grovesy

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.8 here.
> 
> Beeeyouuu-tiful sky down the beach this morning! Bloden decided she’d chase my feet, not the ball, which she hasn’t done since she was a puppy - 10 years ago!
> 
> My DN phoned out of the blue yesterday. We had a lovely chat about all things diabetic. However, apparently my A1c of 64 is “fine”  AND she considers the Libre’s ‘Time In Target’ to be a better way of checking for tight/loose control.  I don’t agree at all!
> 
> Fingers crossed for posh food indoors and more than 15 guests @eggyg.


I think the latest thinking is ' Time in Target', is a better indicator.


----------



## adrian1der

A 7.0 for me this morning at 05:57

Had a gorgeous Tawny Owl fly across the road just in front of the car as we set off on the school run


----------



## Lanny

My sleeping pattern is quite off at the moment since I’ve turned from being a tea person to a coffee person: just been having skinny lattes all this week but, now having 2 per day the last couple of days; think I need to go cold turkey now & STOP as I’m awake at odd hours!  It’s ALMOST as bad, many times in the past, when I became addicted to Chinese tea, an oolong tea Tik Koon Yum, drinking 10+ cups a day: on a par with expresso in terms of caffeine as it’s not diluted down with milk or sugar; would be awfully “bitchy” to work with in my restaurant working days, nights really, making me realise I’m addicted & go cold turkey!  Then, I’d be EVEN more cranky for a few days more as I went through withdrawal, dreaming of smelling, tasting & drinking Tik Koon Yum in my sleep until the cravings finally went: cycle of feast & famine that I’ve broken since retiring; haven’t drunk any in years & can’t remember the last time I drank it! There isn’t any in the house & not been to Belfast, Chinese food supplies wholesale & retail, to get any & not likely to in the foreseeable future! Phew! Just as well since I don’t want to go down THAT route again!  Oddly enough I’ve never had a problem with what the British drink as tea but, the Chinese call milk tea: precisely, I suppose, because of the milk & honey; nowhere near as much caffeine! 

15/10/20 20:03 BS 6.3  Feeling dead tired now but, will try to last another hour, at least, for midday meds!

Ongoing food experiments have had my BS a wee bit erratic today, my day, as I tried 2 low carb meals but, had to guess the bolus for drinking diluted raspberry syrup with them: pork with mushrooms stir-fry with broccoli rice & guessed slightly too little bolus with BS 6.3 & 9.7; garlic butter stuffed chicken wrapped in parma ham with tender-stem broccoli too much bolus before & after BS 7.2 & 4.2 so, a good thing I caught that & had a caramel cinnamon latte for the 2 hours of active insulin left! Both times with 18 units of Novorapid so, came to the conclusion that I need 20 to start with & go down by -4 from that depending on which meal, 1st, 2nd or 3rd: had a feeling I SHOULD have had 16 for meal 2 but, I went with 18 anyway!

The latte, over 6 hours ago when I tested, brought me back up a bit more than I’d like to sleep on at 09:54 BS 7.6 but, I check it again before going to bed after Levemir!  It’s taken me SO long to post this that’s it’s over 7 hours ago now!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

A tired & a bit wired Lanny going off to bed soon! I MUST NOT drink anymore latte for the next few days at least & go back to tea with milk & honey!


----------



## JHB

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Hi there - I've just been diagnosed this week, related over the phone, by GP receptionist - second, and seemingly confirmatory test, taken last week. This morning I was 6.2, however I have a 30 day average of 6.6. Funny thing is that when I have breakfast around 07:00 and test again around 12:00, I can be down to 5.2/5.4. I am always hot, not, sweaty, in the morning. I always know when my blood sugar is high because I get hot, especially around the head & neck......maybe I am a freak!


----------



## Annemarie

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.8 here.
> 
> Beeeyouuu-tiful sky down the beach this morning! Bloden decided she’d chase my feet, not the ball, which she hasn’t done since she was a puppy - 10 years ago!
> 
> My DN phoned out of the blue yesterday. We had a lovely chat about all things diabetic. However, apparently my A1c of 64 is “fine”  AND she considers the Libre’s ‘Time In Target’ to be a better way of checking for tight/loose control.  I don’t agree at all!
> 
> Fingers crossed for posh food indoors and more than 15 guests @eggyg.


@eggyg so interesting that your Hba1c is ok at 64, not what I was told but good to know there’s another way of looking at it


----------



## Northerner

JHB said:


> Hi there - I've just been diagnosed this week, related over the phone, by GP receptionist - second, and seemingly confirmatory test, taken last week. This morning I was 6.2, however I have a 30 day average of 6.6. Funny thing is that when I have breakfast around 07:00 and test again around 12:00, I can be down to 5.2/5.4. I am always hot, not, sweaty, in the morning. I always know when my blood sugar is high because I get hot, especially around the head & neck......maybe I am a freak!


Hi @JHB, Those numbers all look good, and are all within the non-diabetic range, so it looks like you are doing well  Have you tried testing a couple of hours after eating your breakfast? This is often when your levels can peak after eating, so it will show you whether your levels are climbing  higher and then coming back down to more normal levels  If so, that may account for your average appearing higher than the 5-6 you are seeing when just testing prior to eating


----------



## pm133

JHB said:


> Hi there - I've just been diagnosed this week, related over the phone, by GP receptionist - second, and seemingly confirmatory test, taken last week. This morning I was 6.2, however I have a 30 day average of 6.6. *Funny thing is that when I have breakfast around 07:00 and test again around 12:00, I can be down to 5.2/5.4*. I am always hot, not, sweaty, in the morning. I always know when my blood sugar is high because I get hot, especially around the head & neck......maybe I am a freak!



That bit in bold doesn't seem odd to me.
Firstly, your machine readings wouldn't be overly accurate and secondly, you've probably burnt up the glucose from your breakfast.


----------



## Annemarie

pm133 said:


> That bit in bold doesn't seem odd to me.
> Firstly, your machine readings wouldn't be overly accurate and secondly, you've probably burnt up the glucose from your breakfast.


@JHB Ho there, if you’re odd then so are many, many more including me. Since joining  this forum I have learnt to expect the unexpected. I can wake at 6:00 then by just walking downstairs it can go up to 9+, it feels like my diabetes is always one step ahead. I now do what I reasonably can and take it day by day. Good luck


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon folks

Haven’t been here for a while, been a bit busy with life. Anyway, woke up on 6.1, which is nice. That’s crept up to 7.2 before lunch, hardly worth worrying about. No hum

Nothing much happening at the moment. Daughter took voluntary redundancy from Savill’s. Three months salary and other goodies. So she’s now got a job playing for the other side, at Lancashire County Council, for £5k a year more. Starts November 1. Not daft, that girl. She’d applied for the job before the redundancy deal. And she’s joining a union, which was rather frowned upon at Savill’s. Guess who she takes after?

Anyway, she still hasn’t yet reached her Gold Standard of Salary, which is earning more than my pension. Shouldn’t be too long at this rate.

LCC, taking time off from employing my daughter, seem to have arranged a deal with the the government to raise the level of restriction in Lancashire to tier 3, which is extremely irritating. I don’t know anyone around here that has had Covid. It clogs up my cosy relationship with Tesco and Ocado with folk who are perfectly capable of going to shops with sensible precautions. Having to wait two days for the priority order I made yesterday. So I had to text daughter to get off her idle bum and get me some emergency Stilton and eggs.

I’ve got myself a new toy in the kitchen, useless for T2s. It’s an electric pasta maker. You just stick all the ingredients in the top (80% Durum and 20% ordinary flour, egg, and water) and press go. It all gets mixed, and spaghetti, tagliatelle, or lasagna are squeezed out at the front, depending on which you want. Takes 10 minutes. DAFNE rules, and not for weight watchers, for sure. There’s nowt like fresh pasta. Thank goodness for Marco Polo nicking the idea from the Chinese. Now with a bread maker and pasta maker, plenty of flour of all types, I’m immune to panic buying of staples. As I’ve said before, I would hate being T2 with no insulin - haven’t got the self discipline, so hats off to all the T2s on the forum, you have my endless admiration.

Anyway, it’s Friday, so I will spend tomorrow with an IPL double header on the TV and Blackburn Rovers v Notts Forest on the computer. Don’t expect any sense from me tomorrow, so have a great weekend sticking pins into Matt Hancock dolls


----------



## Kaylz

@Annemarie I think your getting your wires crossed somewhere, its Bloden that posted that and not eggy


----------



## Annemarie

Sorry for my error, thanks for checking @Kaylz


----------



## Bloden

Annemarie said:


> @eggyg so interesting that your Hba1c is ok at 64, not what I was told but good to know there’s another way of looking at it


Not eggyg, Bloden.  I think, maybe, it’s a form of reverse psychology!


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> I think the latest thinking is ' Time in Target', is a better indicator.


The problem is that I get a lot of sensors that read lower than a finger prick, especially during their last few days of life.  I tried to explain this to the DN...


----------



## Annemarie

I’ve had a mega-stupid day, woke with a score of 5:8 then, my usual, walking downstairs raised it to 10:4. (I do have a physical problem trying to walk downstairs) After that it was a day of eating anything to keep my score up. Had usual insulin all day, breakfast was porridge, toast followed by a croissant, 2 milky coffees. Mid morning fell to 4:00 and falling, ate a Cornish pastie then an early lunch and an hour later hit 7:00 and so it’s gone on.
If only I could plan days like today, I could have my choice treats in ready, (strawberry trifle)  as it was I‘ve eaten all my husband’s snacks- I’m not popular!


----------



## Annemarie

@grovesy if ‘Time in Target’ is a good measure what is an appropriate score? Mine Was 63-68% before I found the hints and tips on this site now it’s 69-75%. Anyone else want to share their time in target??


----------



## Kaylz

Sure @Annemarie this is mines for the last 90 days

The last 24 hours is so far sitting at 82% in target
xx


----------



## Annemarie

@Kaylz that’s impressive!


----------



## Robin

Annemarie said:


> @grovesy if ‘Time in Target’ is a good measure what is an appropriate score? Mine Was 63-68% before I found the hints and tips on this site now it’s 69-75%. Anyone else want to share their time in target??


There's a chart which I’ve seen quoted on this forum, but I can't for the life of me find it, I know it has targets, like, less than 5% below 4.0, and 75% or so target in range (range being from 3.9 to 10.0) and it has different targets for the elderly. @everydayupsanddowns has posted it before, I think. Help, please, Mike?


----------



## Annemarie

That will be interesting thank you Robin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> There's a chart which I’ve seen quoted on this forum, but I can't for the life of me find it, I know it has targets, like, less than 5% below 4.0, and 75% or so target in range (range being from 3.9 to 10.0) and it has different targets for the elderly. @everydayupsanddowns has posted it before, I think. Help, please, Mike?



Here it is









						Time In Range - useful for Libre / CGM wearers
					

I've been meaning to post this for ages, but kept forgetting!  At the ADA this year the international consensus paper on TIR (time in range) was published by a panel of experts with a huge amount of knowledge and expertise in supporting people to use continuous data to help manage their...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




I’ll add it to the Useful Links


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> The problem is that I get a lot of sensors that read lower than a finger prick, especially during their last few days of life


@Bloden, i often have the same problem when i change sensors. The first 24-48 hours, if it shows a hypo a finger prick usually shows not. The problem is the graph and log shows a hypo.

Today though i've had 2 hypos. I've been splitting my insulin dose over an hour for breakfast and lunch on weekdays which has been working well. This morning i was running a bit higher at breakfast, split dose as usual and two hours later levels dropped like a stone. At lunchtime, i ended up having to do first aid unexpectedly and only had 15mins to inject and eat so tried taking it in one go...two hours later dropped again. What a day!


----------



## freesia

Annemarie said:


> @grovesy if ‘Time in Target’ is a good measure what is an appropriate score? Mine Was 63-68% before I found the hints and tips on this site now it’s 69-75%. Anyone else want to share their time in target??


Here's mine for the last 90 days. I have been higher in target, think 87% has been my highest.


----------



## freesia

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time In Range - useful for Libre / CGM wearers
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for ages, but kept forgetting!  At the ADA this year the international consensus paper on TIR (time in range) was published by a panel of experts with a huge amount of knowledge and expertise in supporting people to use continuous data to help manage their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll add it to the Useful Links


Thanks Mike. That graph is really useful


----------



## Robin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time In Range - useful for Libre / CGM wearers
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for ages, but kept forgetting!  At the ADA this year the international consensus paper on TIR (time in range) was published by a panel of experts with a huge amount of knowledge and expertise in supporting people to use continuous data to help manage their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll add it to the Useful Links


Thank you! I knew you’d know!


----------



## Robin

And this is my last 90 day result.


----------



## Kaylz

I see others are using 10mmol for their upper limit so if I change my upper limit to match the others its
10.1-13.3 - 3%
3.9-10 (Target Range) - 93%
<3.9 - 4%
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m cheating with Control IQ


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> I see others are using 10mmol for their upper limit so if I change my upper limit to match the others its
> 10.1-13.3 - 3%
> 3.9-10 (Target Range) - 93%
> <3.9 - 4%
> xx



i generally use 9, but matched 10 for the consensus 

Your results are amazing @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Just incase anyone thinks I'm telling porkies lol


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Just incase anyone thinks I'm telling porkies lol
> View attachment 15416


Well done you! Amazing control.

 I find mine is better during school holidays. The problem for me is the activity level for my job is unpredictable. I can have on my timetable that i will be sitting working with groups or 1:1 all afternoon so plan for that insulin wise, then am told i need to do displays or first aid and i'm more active so go low. Other times, i think i'm going to be active then am not so end up going high. I can't win


----------



## freesia

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m cheating with Control IQ
> 
> View attachment 15415


Good readings Mike


----------



## Bloden

Great results ev1! 

What I’m trying to say though is, in my case, I don’t see how Time in Target can be an accurate representation of my control when the sensor consistently reads lower than a finger prick. 

Same here @freesia - when I was teaching, I could go high if I had a fun class or if I had a stressful class...or low if the DF was around. It was impossible to predict my BG!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me this morning. Have a great weekend D chums.


----------



## pm133

Morning all.

Tough day yesterday with a mini-hypo (3.6) just before lunch.
Quickly recovered from that. Had dinner and about an hour and a half later felt absolutely rubbish. Thought my BG would be high as it normally is after a big meal and was about to go for a walk. Then I realised my hands were starting to shake. Rushed to do a BG test. Fumbled the strip into the meter at the 4th attempt and drew blood after the 5th attempt. Then I struggled to get the blood into the capillary port on the strip. Finally managed to get it onto the strip and got a reading of 3.1. 5 glucose tablets and 15 mins later I was still 4.0 so had 150ml of fresh orange juice which did the trick. Lesson learned that I'm capable of pulling a hypo even after a large meal. If I'd gone out for a walk without testing I'd have been in real trouble. The strange thing was that my exercise and food regime was exactly the same as every other day. Yesterday my body just decided to play silly buggers.

Did I let that ruin sticky toffee pudding and custard night? No, I certainly didn't. Took 14 units of insulin just as I started eating. In the words of Eddie Izzard - cake or death.

Woke up to a 5.0 this morning. A little shaky and a bit of a headache from another night of broken sleep due to ongoing neuropathy but otherwise all is good.

Have a nice day folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.7 today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   My weekly reading is 6.0 today ,  hope your all keeping as well as can be


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 today and considering a trip to Tammy's thai to help celebrate a friends birthday yesterday, I will take that!
Hope you are ok @ColinUK ?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. “ I come to you on the day of my daughter’s wedding” film buffs will of course know that’s my version of Marlon Brando’s famous line in The Godfather! 6.2 on this momentous occasion. Lancashire officially in Tier 3 so no proper wedding reception but we can have a meal in the restaurant as long as each household books their own table and it’s the bar menu. They’ve refunded the money we had paid for the meal and we have to pay separately now. Just covering their backs I suppose. Basically it’s three families having a meal in a hotel restaurant. The hotel is gorgeous and the staff are really helpful and want us to have a good time. Which we will.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning. 
Hope everything goes ok for your wedding @eggyg 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 4.0


Snap!   Hope you’re feeling okay @Michael1242.

Have a lovely day @eggyg.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Think I blobbed yesterday due to being horrendously busy at work but it's the weekend now 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After three hypos yesterday, i've woke to a 7.8. I'll take that.

@Bloden , i'm glad i'm not the only one who has struggled to predict levels in school. My DN is nice but i always feel like a failure if i have hypos as i get questioned on them. 
@eggyg i hope your daughters wedding goes well. Have a lovely day and i look forward to reading about it.

Have a good Saturday everyone, whatever you are doing


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg have a lovely day, hope all goes well and a photo tomorrow would be great if poss. 
@Michael12421 good to see you back, hope you are ok.
@Baz. good to hear from you again and hope all is well with you.
6.6 for me today. Am risking a trip into Brighton with my friend, don’t really want to go but needs must. I have only ever gone into town about twice a year and this year I’m less keen than ever. Mask and sanitizer will be my essentials.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Woke at the usual time, it seemed very cold and dark, so I had another little doze and suddenly it was nearly 9 o'clock!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all 

5.8 today which I’m quite happy with.

Feeling fine any about to head out for a brisk walk to Sainsbury’s and Iceland. I wish it was actually  the country and not the shop but heigh ho.

Hope everyone has a good day today. Especially those who have daughters getting married! 
@eggyg  we expect photos!

@Lanny Discovery S3 started yesterday and started well. 

And @Snowwy, thank you  xx


----------



## Lanny

00:41 BS 7.0  Slept yesterday until midnight alarm woke me for Levemir, rather reluctantly, & been awake all night having watched the newest episode of the new season of Star Trek Discovery & then been watching a Chinese period drama on Netflix The Princess Wei Young: ever since Empresses in The Palace was such a big hit worldwide, translated into loads on languages in subtitles & watched by non Chinese globally that Netflix picked it up, there’s a LOT more Chinese dramas AND other international dramas from different countries; the South American Spanish drama The Queen and the Conqueror looks very interesting too & may watch that next after the 54 episodes of Wei Young, incidentally quite modest in length as EITP was 76 & others since then ran to over 80, the Spanish drama is long too at 60 episodes! Netflix has become MUCH more global & international than it’s ever been: makes for a very interesting mix of programmes: watched a really good Turkish drama a couple of years, can’t remember the name, that was 40+ episodes based on a concubine slave that made it to being the first Sultana of, historically the greatest ever Sultan of the Ottoman empire, Suleyman II. She ended up officially married to him & disbanded the harem; historically true & I’ve read a few works of fiction that were based on that before!

@ColinUK , have you seen the new Discovery episode yet: season 3 is reminiscent of Andromeda, also based on Star Trek’s creator Gene Roddenberry’s notes, etc., the show’s writers got from his widow, that didn’t make it into Star Trek as it didn’t fit into the almost religious ethos; centuries into the future & the Federation has fallen long ago! I’m guessing season 3 will be about finding the few remaining “true believers” of Star Fleet’s ideals & trying to restart the Federation like Andromeda?

Very distracted & lost track of time! Only just had breakfast now without any bolus & just Levemir so, DP was 08:16 BS 14.9! Eek! Oops!  Completely forgot about DP & it’s about the usual rise of 1mmol/hour! But, I added a correction to breakfast NR & I’ll see later what after breakfast reading I’ll get?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: I think that Strictly is starting tonight?

Only just found out about Caroline Flack’s passing when I watched the last of the 4 new series preview’s about past Strictly series & the very emotional tribute to her, didn’t know it was at the time, & the In loving memory message at the very end with her dates: was shocked & thought “She’s dead?”; googled it & I’d completely missed it as it happened just before civid hit & it’s been virtually been all about THAT ever since! A rare, from me, for the passing of a great Strictly Champion!


----------



## Lanny

Oooh! Nicely timed: was still typing while you posted @ColinUK


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Strictly is starting tonight?


I love Strictly! I wish i could dance. I like to throw myself around on the dance floor at work do's etc but to be able to do a waltz and look elegant would be lovely.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Lanny

Whoah! Hate to complain but, I have to say I’ve been having problems connecting to the forum as well & just been unexpectedly booted off in mid post! No greyed out text either so, have to retype! What is going on?


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> I love Strictly! I wish i could dance. I like to throw myself around on the dance floor at work do's etc but to be able to do a waltz and look elegant would be lovely.


I know & feel the same: can’t dance for toffee; haven’t got any rhythm but, LOVE watching Strictly too!  My late sister & I would watch it every week, when it was on, & talk about it on the phone!


----------



## Lanny

The forum servers need looking into @everydayupsanddowns or any administrators that are on today! It’s not the first time it’s happened & it’s been a few days now! It’s not nice being booted off unexpectedly & it can be quite a job to get back on!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny we made @everydayupsanddowns aware of this issue the other week as it's been happening on and off for weeks now, damned annoying! lol

@Lanny and @freesia we could get together and I could teach you some Scottish Country Dancing, not the most exciting but it's the only style I do well! We'd need to find some willing participent fellas to partner with though! haha xx


----------



## Docb

Hi chaps, 5.4 for me this morning.

On the subject of forum performance, I had a short period earlier today when I could not connect. Got into the main site, but the link to the forum was not working.  Back to normal now. 

@everydayupsanddowns (and the mods) have been talking about this and Mike was going to talk to the techies since it is in their court.  I am sure he will come back when he gets to the bottom of what is going on.


----------



## SueEK

Ooh Strictly, my favourite. Love everything about it, I love  dancing. Always have though my style is very 70s and I get the mickey taken out of me by my family but I don’t care. I was offered a place with Second Generation, not that I expect anybody to remember them but I had lied about my age so that was that!! 
At the moment I am setting up my Christmas playlist with the help of Alexa and of course have to listen to them all to decide which I need, much to my husbands annoyance lol x


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @Lanny we made @everydayupsanddowns aware of this issue the other week as it's been happening on and off for weeks now, damned annoying! lol
> 
> @Lanny and @freesia we could get together and I could teach you some Scottish Country Dancing, not the most exciting but it's the only style I do well! We'd need to find some willing participent fellas to partner with though! haha xx


No good asking my OH..he has no sense of rhythm bless him! The one and only time we have danced together was on our wedding day over 31 years ago


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> my style is very 70s and I get the mickey taken out of me by my family but I don’t care


Thats about my style, that and 80's pop. I don't care either, i just get up and enjoy myself. Although last Christmas i went on a works night out and someone got me on part of a video. I must say that my moves weren't great but my outfit looked good


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> No good asking my OH..he has no sense of rhythm bless him! The one and only time we have danced together was on our wedding day over 31 years ago


Nope Bruce wouldn't do it either, we've never actually danced together lol but if we get living together soon etc the wedding may soon follow, we have been engaged for years now! xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Nope Bruce wouldn't do it either, we've never actually danced together lol but if we get living together soon etc the wedding may soon follow, we have been engaged for years now! xx


My husband doesn’t dance either. I actually persuaded him, god knows how, to do a course in ballroom and Latin and the teacher had to keep dancing with him cos he just couldn’t get it! However we did have one waltz on a holiday and he was really good but that was it, just the one. At least he tried bless him xx
PS Kaylz we all want invites to the wedding lol x


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> At least he tried bless him


Wow, you women are patronising about us men who can’t or won’t dance


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> PS Kaylz we all want invites to the wedding lol x


Of course!  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve ended the week on a 5.0 and a distinctly average average of 5.5 Monday to Sunday. I shan’t complain. Live well.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Got some new eliquid last week, under £2 a bottle for 60ml in a clearance (still not back to mixing my own yet) last night needed to change my coils so tried 2 of the new liquids, spiced apple pie & custard and coconut milkshake, both are fab and if I had the money I’d get a few more bottles but postage is more than what 2 bottles would be seen as there’s a discount code! Lol, never mind I have a good friend sending me some next week, some one shots from TECS who donate quite a bit to DUK through fundraisers etc

Anyways its a 7.0 for me, away to inject, get the heating on then get breakfast seen to

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 6.9


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me again today.  
It's not raining, so I'm off out for some early morning exercise.

Dez


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Docb said:


> Hi chaps, 5.4 for me this morning.
> 
> On the subject of forum performance, I had a short period earlier today when I could not connect. Got into the main site, but the link to the forum was not working.  Back to normal now.
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns (and the mods) have been talking about this and Mike was going to talk to the techies since it is in their court.  I am sure he will come back when he gets to the bottom of what is going on.



Thanks Doc

They are keeping an eye in things


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lanny said:


> Whoah! Hate to complain but, I have to say I’ve been having problems connecting to the forum as well & just been unexpectedly booted off in mid post! No greyed out text either so, have to retype! What is going on?



Sorry about that @Lanny 

I will let DUK know that the forum has gone down again


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. No numbers today as I’m sitting in a very dark hotel bedroom with one sleeping hubby and two sleeping grandchildren and don’t want to disturb them! Just wanted to let you know that the wedding was great, weird, random, unusual, different and lots more, but I can’t get my hands on a thesaurus at the moment. But I will just say, masks, illuminations,  trams, slot machines, roller coasters, sit down speeches, two hour and four drinks each limit “ wedding breakfast”! Here’s a pic to whet your appetite. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Glad you enjoyed the randomness @eggyg.  Sit down speeches are all the rage apparently.

Morning folks. 6.7 here.

First thing on my to do list today is stock the freezer (won’t take long, it’s tiny!) before tomorrow’s more than likely new Welsh lockdown. If needs must...!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, time to reappraise the basal....again...


----------



## Lanny

07:42 BS 6.2  Yay! AND it really IS a waking BS as, without the latte’s the last few days I’m back to normal ish sleeping times!

The launch of Strictly was very interesting last night & there was one celebrity that particularly excited me at the start but, another very unusual pairing ended up surprising everyone & looks like it could be exciting too! As soon as Jason Bell compared playing American Football to like ballroom dancing, I got it straight away & I think he’s right! I used to be an avid fan of American Football, in my younger days of my 20’s, when I’d be up at ungodly hours, due to the time differences. watching live matches on channel 4 & really got into it! Although I haven’t watched any American Football in years, I do still understand the game, the tactics involved & how it’s played etc. I have a feeling that Jason Bell could do really well: the same kind of feeling I had about gymnasts being really good at Ballroom dancing since seeing Matt Baker, who used to do gymnastics as a child, & was super excited that whole series when Louis Smith won it in 2012; American Football players could be really good? I’ll bet you I wasn’t the inky one surprised by the Nicola Adams & Katya Jones pairing & THAT one WILL be very interesting to watch!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Edited to add:- Now I have a dodgy auto correct: inky for only; how did that happen? I’m leaving in & not edit it out!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

No plans as yet, let's just the day develop.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Another 6.6 for me today. Quite a pleasant trip into Brighton yesterday. Queued at Primark, distanced, one in one out, not busy inside, fast at the tills and the whole time we were in town I didn’t see one person not abiding by the mask rules, amazing .  Got a few bits but not everything I wanted but never mind.
@eggyg so glad the wedding went well. Tram stop, bus stop?? More photos later would be good and congratulations to the bride and groom x
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Another 6.6 for me today. Quite a pleasant trip into Brighton yesterday. Queued at Primark, distanced, one in one out, not busy inside, fast at the tills and the whole time we were in town I didn’t see one person not abiding by the mask rules, amazing .  Got a few bits but not everything I wanted but never mind.
> @eggyg so glad the wedding went well. Tram stop, bus stop?? More photos later would be good and congratulations to the bride and groom x
> Have a good day everyone x


Tram stop!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.8 for me this morning.

@eggyg i glad the wedding went ok. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.
@SueEK i think the majority of people do abide by the rules and its good you felt ok
@Lanny, i enjoyed the Strictly launch. Theres some good pairings and i think there will be some good dancers this year.
Whatever you are doing this misty damp weekend, enjoy the rest of the weekend all.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.1 today glad everything went well @eggyg strange times we live in but life must go on!
Strictly none for us, went off it a few years ago, too political!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Couldn't believe it when I woke this morning and saw it was 08:14. I'm usually up, dressed and had breakfast by then. Still, it is Sunday. Tested, 5.6 this morning.
> 
> Wedding Anniversary today - 24 years, so the clock's started the countdown for the big one next year. Not going out for dinner tonight as our favourite restaurant is closed Sundays and others we like are only serving food at lunchtime, and even then only offering Sunday roast, so it's out for a light lunch instead at a pub in a nearby village that's offering a little more.
> 
> Confession. My niece, who got married last weekend, sent us a piece of wedding cake each as we weren't able to attend. A year ago I wouldn't have touched it. Yesterday I decided that as it was such a small piece, especially after I'd binned the icing and marzipan, as a one-off it wouldn't hurt. Now I find myself half-hoping my wife doesn't want her piece. Careful, Martin - slippery slope..!!
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Wedding Anniversary today - 24 years,
Congratulations Martin, hope you enjoy your lunch x


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Strictly none for us, went off it a few years ago, too political!


Ditto!


----------



## Annemarie

8.8 at 6:00 o’clock this morning, then my usual spike after walking downstairs and before coffee or breakfast was12:00


----------



## Annemarie

@SueEK Hope you’re both having a very happy day! Don’t wait a year until you celebrate, go for the whole year and enjoy each week


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Happy anniversary @Anitram 

Hope your meal is scrumptious and you enjoy a lovely time together.

Sounds like the cake was delicious!


----------



## SueEK

Annemarie said:


> @SueEK Hope you’re both having a very happy day! Don’t wait a year until you celebrate, go for the whole year and enjoy each week


Sorry I have misled you. I was referring to @Anitram and his anniversary but I agree with your sentiments x


----------



## Annemarie

Sorry, I’m good at that! Happy anniversary it happens.
Happy anniversary to you today @Antrim


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,  6.3 this morning...?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.2 to kick the week off. Have a good one whatever you’re up to and despite the weather.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce had me do a Morrisons order for some supplies for him and more food for Bubbles, I added a couple of bags of oats for me and also tried to get some Limited Edition Gingerbread Almond Butter, thought my luck was in as no missing items were listed, no they just got it wrong instead and sent smooth almond butter, shot a complaint email so we’ll see what happens, they have also sent a Meridian almond butter that wasn’t ordered so goodness knows what they are playing at! Anyways @Bloden looks like I’ll get to try almond butter in my porridge seen as you suggested its a good nut butter lol

Well its a 5.5 for me this morning

Last weeks stats
Waking Average – 6.3
Total Insulin – 219U
Bolus Total – 74U
Basal Total – 145U
xx


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Kaylz, another 5.5.  Very happy with that, especially after I ate at a friend and had a veg curry so it was a carb loaded meal.

A whole weekend of planning weaving projects with some friends, as well as a lots of show and tell of all that we have done since January.  Our last day today.  

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> It’s a 5.2 to kick the week off. Have a good one whatever you’re up to and despite the weather.


Your getting good at these HS Henry
Congratulations.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. No numbers today as I’m sitting in a very dark hotel bedroom with one sleeping hubby and two sleeping grandchildren and don’t want to disturb them! Just wanted to let you know that the wedding was great, weird, random, unusual, different and lots more, but I can’t get my hands on a thesaurus at the moment. But I will just say, masks, illuminations,  trams, slot machines, roller coasters, sit down speeches, two hour and four drinks each limit “ wedding breakfast”! Here’s a pic to whet your appetite. Have a great day everyone.


Brilliant news.
In years to come those wedding photos will be totally unique and tell such a story.
Well done all on just making the most of whatever you could do.


----------



## Bexlee

4 more get ups to 1/2 term. Not that I’m counting. We all tired now especially the kids. 

5.8 today. 

Almond butter sounds tasty @Kaylz and gingerbread version sounds even better. Hope you get some sorted. 

Have a a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Happy belated anniversary to you @SueEK and @Anitram 
So much happening in one weekend.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 8.0 this morning. Am having porridge with crunchy almond butter this morning.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Morning. 8.0 this morning. Am having porridge with crunchy almond butter this morning.


Mmmmmmmmmmm.  If only.
Porridge is a no no for me but I wish it wasn’t 
Have a good day and it is one less ‘get up’ before half term now.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Morning. Am having porridge with crunchy almond butter this morning.


Snap! Crunchy almond butter rocks...and has less carb than the others LOL.  

Morning all. 7.5 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, aided by a couple of jelly babies at 4am when I was 3.0 despite reducing basal by a half unit. Must have been the second glass of wine last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Full steam ahead in the home office today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning. 5.9 today and a loo that’s playing up.

It flushes fine but then the water level drops below the bottom of the ceramic so it gurgles. It did this a couple of weeks ago and was sorted by pouring a tonne of drain unblocker down the adjacent basin (which feeds into the same eventual waste). There’s likely an air block somewhere so now, as the percussion isn’t something I’d like all day long, I’m going to get myself a toilet plunger and see what’s what.
Hopefully I won’t actually see anything but it’ll clear whatever is causing the gurgling.

Welcome to Monday folks!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Almond butter sounds tasty @Kaylz and gingerbread version sounds even better. Hope you get some sorted.


Think the almond butter will need to wait until next week, already have my portions of PB portioned out up until Wednesday and I don't predict great levels Thursday and Friday so don't want to think it was the almond butter when it wasn't so wait until normality will return xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! I’m joining the 5’s club with a 5.4 today 

Hoping everything goes smoothly for you this week @Kaylz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me this morning. 

Have a good day everyone.  

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @HenryBennett 

07:52 BS 4.6 It’s not often I wake in the 4’s & it seems low to me: when diagnosed 20 years ago my given targets were 5 to 10 mmol & I always thought of 5, for over 10 years, was hitting the floor; only in Feb. 2015 after my Health Centre’s practice nurse referred me back to the hospital after rising Hba1c for quite a while despite decent BS readings, did I learn that hypos are now below 4 instead 5! But, I feel perfectly fine & I’ve slowly gotten used to thinking of 4 as the threshold now! Learnt that quite a few things had changed in the decade I was under my GP’s care instead of the hospital’s after a year of diagnosis!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.9 after the best night’s sleep in nearly three weeks. No more holidays or weddings to plan for, just a normal boring day. The only thing I have to worry about is how many carbs are in a piece of wedding cake!
Here’s a couple of photos for those who asked. We made it into the local paper, it was doing an article on Blackpool about the first day of being in tier 3 and shot this before the girls went into the Wedding Chapel. That’s our three daughters and three granddaughters.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> It’s a 5.2 to kick the week off. Have a good one whatever you’re up to and despite the weather.


Congratulations.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia @Bloden I'll join you's in the almond butter next week


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me this morning  My first ever waking 5 and only my third one ever. Hopefully things are moving in the right direction


----------



## Annemarie

@SB2015 Your comment that porridge is a no no could also be my problem. I have increased both my insulin’s, half at a time, so I’m now on 3x what I needed this time last year but still my oats/milk/few berries sends me up as high as 16/17. Can I ask what you eat for breakfast?
I’m in a different situation to last year - now over 22lb heavier and far less mobile. I try to work on my weight but with scores of 3 something I need glucose and or carbs
This morning was also odd in that I woke at 10.4, not in my usual green zone


----------



## Annemarie

SB2015 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm.  If only.
> Porridge is a no no for me but I wish it wasn’t
> Have a good day and it is one less ‘get up’ before half term now.


SB2015 I just tried to ask you a question re porridge, did you get it?


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 5.9 after the best night’s sleep in nearly three weeks. No more holidays or weddings to plan for, just a normal boring day. The only thing I have to worry about is how many carbs are in a piece of wedding cake!
> Here’s a couple of photos for those who asked. We made it into the local paper, it was doing an article on Blackpool about the first day of being in tier 3 and shot this before the girls went into the Wedding Chapel. That’s our three daughters and three granddaughters.


The wedding's made the national press as well. Fame!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> The wedding's made the national press as well. Fame!
> View attachment 15428


What! OMG! I can’t find it online, I’ve subscribed to it and looked on their FB page. Can you point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> What! OMG! I can’t find it online, I’ve subscribed to it and looked on their FB page. Can you point me in the right direction please.


I can’t find it on their website. It's in the printed edition, and the online subscriber download edition which is where I got the screen shot from. I could send you the cutting from the paper if you PM me your address.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I can’t find it on their website. It's in the printed edition, and the online subscriber download edition which is where I got the screen shot from. I could send you the cutting from the paper if you PM me your address.


Thanks, Mr Eggy off to the newsagents as we speak. If we haven’t any luck I’ll take you up on your offer of the cutting. Thanks.


----------



## silentsquirrel

eggyg said:


> Thanks, Mr Eggy off to the newsagents as we speak. If we haven’t any luck I’ll take you up on your offer of the cutting. Thanks.


Was Mr Eggy successful?  If not, I can also post you a paper copy if you want.  Half page, decent photo!

I would guess that if it was in the Telegraph it may well have been in other papers as well.

Glad you had such a good day, you must be so relieved now.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Happy belated anniversary to you @SueEK and @Anitram
> So much happening in one weekend.


I think I’ve confused everyone as I was replying to Anitrams post. It wasn’t my anniversary, I’m nit tech minded so I can see the post looks like mine doh!!


----------



## silentsquirrel

SueEK said:


> I think I’ve confused everyone as I was replying to Anitrams post. It wasn’t my anniversary, I’m nit tech minded so I can see the post looks like mine doh!!


I'd just have an extra anniversary, it might be simpler!!!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg , those pictures are lovely. You all look beautiful. Glad you had a nice day.


----------



## freesia

Well the DF has been with me all day today. Woke to an 8.0 which wasn't too bad. Split dose for breakfast which usually keeps it under control until lunchtime. Not so today, went up to 13 and was still 11 by lunch!! Had a correction with lunch but 3 hours later back to 13. I've corrected again and its 8.6 and dropping now. What a day so far


----------



## SueEK

silentsquirrel said:


> I'd just have an extra anniversary, it might be simpler!!!


Yes you’re probably right lol x


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Well the DF has been with me all day today. Woke to an 8.0 which wasn't too bad. Split dose for breakfast which usually keeps it under control until lunchtime. Not so today, went up to 13 and was still 11 by lunch!! Had a correction with lunch but 3 hours later back to 13. I've corrected again and its 8.6 and dropping now. What a day so far


Now gone the other way and gone hypo. Have had a really stressful day at work and home today


----------



## eggyg

silentsquirrel said:


> Was Mr Eggy successful?  If not, I can also post you a paper copy if you want.  Half page, decent photo!
> 
> I would guess that if it was in the Telegraph it may well have been in other papers as well.
> 
> Glad you had such a good day, you must be so relieved now.


Thanks for the offer. We have six copies. Cleared out the local newsagents!


----------



## Annemarie

My driving license was returned last week then a letter arrived today detailing the precautions required to comply with DVLA regulations.
“Always have a blood testing kit in the car in addition to wearing a Sensor
Maximum of 2 hours driving without a break (I’d do that anyway)
More frequent testing after physical activity or altered meal
Personal identification in case of an accident 
Etc, etc”
Much of it is common sense but I hadn’t appreciated all the details. 
I have only driven once in the last two years so it’s confidence I need and lots of practice


----------



## Lanny

03:13 BS 7.8 ok with that!  Thought I’d post this more or less live as I might forget later?

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! The rest is a loquacious waffle you can skip entirely if you wish; I won’t know!

REALLY zipped along yesterday & watched 15 episodes of Princess Wei Young & I’ll get faster as I get my ear around the formal palace speak of that era or dynasty; even perfect subtitles, & they were notoriously bad for EITP but, improved a lot since then, are not in sync with the vocal dialogue as the grammar is generally the other way round & in different places; oddly enough, not such a problem if I couldn’t HEAR the dialogue at all & was completely dependant on the subtitles! AND to be fair, different phrases have been used at different times, dynasties or eras & euphemisms that are not in contemporary use so subtitles are VERY tricky to translate; good subtitles would go for the meaning & context which I get; BUT, again it takes me a minute or two to get my head round as I can HEAR what was actually said, most of the time! I still need to translate most of it in my head using 3 languages! I don’t speak Mandarin at all & found the combo of Hakka, Cantonese & English to be the fastest for me to understand! Written Chinese is pure, & shortest but, the dialects are all tonal, & longer, to some degree, with some more than others, & Mandarin, or the PC term for quite some time now Poah Toon Hua or common language is the purest with Cantonese as one of the most corrupted & longest: that’s why up to 90% of the spoken language can’t be written! My family’s native language, being, Hakka is much closer to the sound of Mandarin than Cantonese as was predominantly spoken in Hong Kong & all films & TV were spoken in Cantonese although that’s changed to much more Mandarin since 1997! But, Having been born in the UK & educated entirely in English that’s the language I have the most vocabulary of, with Cantonese next thanks to HK film & TV & Hakka is the language I have the least vocabulary of as it was only used at home within the family: so much so that I’ve always felt I have only a child’s vocabulary of Hakka; makes it VERY difficult to talk about some adult issues with the vocabulary of a child! So, I translate the dialogue up to 3 times with Hakka first as that’s what I hear first then, Cantonese as I don’t have the vocabulary in Hakka & finally check the English subtitles for anything else I can’t translate! I start off needing to rewind over & over again to hear all the dialogue & it can take me over 90 minutes for each episode, at first, but, as I get my ear in it gets faster & I hear more so, by the end I can hear up to 75% to 90%, depending on the historical period & how much, or less, flourish, if you will, there was at that time! This is true for ANY Chinese historical drama but, royal, or imperial as referred to the Emperor & the Imperial family as Kings of different states at different historical periods were vassals, have added complexity of the pronouns used by different members of the Imperial family as they never just simply say “I”, best example of that is Queen Victoria’s Royal “We”, have all been different at different times! It can be QUITE a mental exercise! AND the funny thing is I STILL can’t speak or understand much if any the contemporary Mandarin of today!

Wow! Didn’t know I was going to say all that & had better stick a loquacious warning at the top: you can skip ENTIRELY if it’s boring waffling for you; I won’t know!

I’ll have breakfast & watch some more before my tesco delivery 13:00 to 14:00! I’ve added polenta to the list of food experiments to try for carb free or low carb foods!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 at 05:10 - awake early.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 03:13 BS 7.8 ok with that!  Thought I’d post this more or less live as I might forget later?
> 
> A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! The rest is a loquacious waffle you can skip entirely if you wish; I won’t know!
> 
> REALLY zipped along yesterday & watched 15 episodes of Princess Wei Young & I’ll get faster as I get my ear around the formal palace speak of that era or dynasty; even perfect subtitles, & they were notoriously bad for EITP but, improved a lot since then, are not in sync with the vocal dialogue as the grammar is generally the other way round & in different places; oddly enough, not such a problem if I couldn’t HEAR the dialogue at all & was completely dependant on the subtitles! AND to be fair, different phrases have been used at different times, dynasties or eras & euphemisms that are not in contemporary use so subtitles are VERY tricky to translate; good subtitles would go for the meaning & context which I get; BUT, again it takes me a minute or two to get my head round as I can HEAR what was actually said, most of the time! I still need to translate most of it in my head using 3 languages! I don’t speak Mandarin at all & found the combo of Hakka, Cantonese & English to be the fastest for me to understand! Written Chinese is pure, & shortest but, the dialects are all tonal, & longer, to some degree, with some more than others, & Mandarin, or the PC term for quite some time now Poah Toon Hua or common language is the purest with Cantonese as one of the most corrupted & longest: that’s why up to 90% of the spoken language can’t be written! My family’s native language, being, Hakka is much closer to the sound of Mandarin than Cantonese as was predominantly spoken in Hong Kong & all films & TV were spoken in Cantonese although that’s changed to much more Mandarin since 1997! But, Having been born in the UK & educated entirely in English that’s the language I have the most vocabulary of, with Cantonese next thanks to HK film & TV & Hakka is the language I have the least vocabulary of as it was only used at home within the family: so much so that I’ve always felt I have only a child’s vocabulary of Hakka; makes it VERY difficult to talk about some adult issues with the vocabulary of a child! So, I translate the dialogue up to 3 times with Hakka first as that’s what I hear first then, Cantonese as I don’t have the vocabulary in Hakka & finally check the English subtitles for anything else I can’t translate! I start off needing to rewind over & over again to hear all the dialogue & it can take me over 90 minutes for each episode, at first, but, as I get my ear in it gets faster & I hear more so, by the end I can hear up to 75% to 90%, depending on the historical period & how much, or less, flourish, if you will, there was at that time! This is true for ANY Chinese historical drama but, royal, or imperial as referred to the Emperor & the Imperial family as Kings of different states at different historical periods were vassals, have added complexity of the pronouns used by different members of the Imperial family as they never just simply say “I”, best example of that is Queen Victoria’s Royal “We”, have all been different at different times! It can be QUITE a mental exercise! AND the funny thing is I STILL can’t speak or understand much if any the contemporary Mandarin of today!
> 
> Wow! Didn’t know I was going to say all that & had better stick a loquacious warning at the top: you can skip ENTIRELY if it’s boring waffling for you; I won’t know!
> 
> I’ll have breakfast & watch some more before my tesco delivery 13:00 to 14:00! I’ve added polenta to the list of food experiments to try for carb free or low carb foods!


I find that really interesting @Lanny  I've always been interested in languages (I studied Russian at uni) and have dipped my toe in all sorts over the years. I have tried very hard to get to grips with Mandarin and find it fascinating - so different from English in every aspect!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Upstairs neighbours arrived home Sunday evening, yesterday was a nightmare back to the thumping, the loud music etc, the last 2 weeks were lovely while they weren’t here!

Best get on to eBay at some point today and order some notepads and batteries

Thinking about Christmas and whether Bruce and grandad will be able to come, also wondering what we’re going to do for pudding as we always got a frozen yule log from Tesco but that’s in the next town, can’t get anything like that delivered to Bruce’s as he doesn’t have a freezer, was considering being daring and just making 3 ingredient Nutella brownies!

Anyways enough rambling, its a 5.3 for me today

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> Thinking about Christmas


It’s very difficult to plan for Christmas; lockdowns, circuit breakers, bubbles etc


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. A 6.3 for me on this very boring day. A day of the “ big” shop and ironing. TBF boring is good after the last few weeks! Have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> It’s very difficult to plan for Christmas; lockdowns, circuit breakers, bubbles etc☹


yes there may be a lot more lonely people this year   and personally getting fed up with just my mum for company xx


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> I find that really interesting @Lanny  I've always been interested in languages (I studied Russian at uni) and have dipped my toe in all sorts over the years. I have tried very hard to get to grips with Mandarin and find it fascinating - so different from English in every aspect!


Have you read Gaston Dorren’s books “Lingo”and “Babel”? Absolutely brilliant books about languages, the guy’s a genius - informative and entertaining, and he isn’t even writing in his mother tongue / culture (I hate him LOL).  

Morning all. 5.5 here.


----------



## Bloden

@Lanny that was soooo interesting. My neighbour years ago (who wasn’t a native Welsh speaker while his wife and kids were) used to say he could speak kiddie Welsh, but his kids (aged 7 and 5 at the time) had long overtaken him, hahaha. He was the linguistic baby of the household!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.8 for me, i hope it doesn't go up and stay up all morning like yesterday...what a day! Stressful added to by hyper and hypo. Only 3 more get ups,  4 days, levels are so much better when i'm not working. Is that a good excuse to retire early? Although with covid wiping a lot off pensions i might end up working until i drop  

Whatever you all do, enjoy your day


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> yes there may be a lot more lonely people this year


I have to agree here and we are trying to book a local eatery to break the period up a bit. Trouble is, this early on you can't be sure that the rules might have changed by then!
A 6.1 this morning 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me this am.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, I cracked and put a Libre on yesterday. Off in a quest for a flu jab soon. Our surgery is doing a catch up clinic, we missed the main one because we were away. But they’ve warned that they’re running out, so get there early! How to create a non socially distanced rugger scrum at the door! So don’t know if we will get one today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Just a few days to go and we are hitting the studio Boris permitting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Thought my meter was broken yesterday as ever reading was 5.5!

Anyway, a return to normality (for me) with a 6.2 at 06:00 this morning


----------



## Annemarie

@Kaylz re your homemade Christmas treat, I can’t find it now but another member recently posted his chocolate brownie recipe, perhaps you can make that? Are you living in a lockdown area? Have you tried Tesco delivery? They are most sympathetic to those with diabetes (who just miss being on the shielding list) and they will allow you priority slots so delivery is easy to book. Unfortunately they recently put their delivery charges to £6.50. We use Sainsbury’s now as their 11:00 pm slot is free, so far they have always delivered between 9:00 and 10:00


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> @Kaylz re your homemade Christmas treat, I can’t find it now but another member recently posted his chocolate brownie recipe, perhaps you can make that? Are you living in a lockdown area? Have you tried Tesco delivery? They are most sympathetic to those with diabetes (who just miss being on the shielding list) and they will allow you priority slots so delivery is easy to book. Unfortunately they recently put their delivery charges to £6.50. We use Sainsbury’s now as their 11:00 pm slot is free, so far they have always delivered between 9:00 and 10:00


If posted on here then its likely low carb, Christmas day and New Years day are the only 2 days I allow myself to have a higher carb day since being diagnosed and suffering an eating disorder so while its probably good I'm not interested in going the low carb route as I fear triggering my eating disorder by eating too low carb, I'm in Scotland so no friends/family allowed in to visit or anything at the moment across the nation, as I said Bruce doesn't have a freezer and as we only have 2 freezer drawers we have no room to store it in ours until it is needed, I use Morrisons for deliveries to my OH's house at the moment and he brings it up and drops it off as needed along with his cats food that is staying here, they are £2 delivery in the evening and its always booked for 9-10pm but they are generally early, Sunday night wasn't on though when the delivery guy first pestered me at 5:40pm! 
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to post a very respectable 5.6 this morning and that was after a reduction of 1.5 units of Levemir to account for my run yesterday and then a 1 unit correction of NR at bedtime (naughty I know!) but worked very nicely. 
Shot myself 2 units of insulin NR and 16 units of Levemir first thing, drank my coffee and then dashed out to feed and muck out horses and chickens before getting home to prepare for telephone appointment with consultant. Was so busy that I completely forgot to eat the Nature Valley Protein bar that I had intended as a grab and go breakfast and half way through appointment, when we were discussing pre bolus times for breakfast, I suddenly realised I must be getting low. Scanned at 3.8 whilst chomping on a jelly baby and continuing consultation...Oops! Just illustrates my point about how easy it is to get distracted and forget with long pre bolus timing. That was 2 hours after injecting the NR and only just starting to go hypo.... soon sorted and consultant was very pleased with my results... but not as delighted as I am.... 

New HbA1c is 48. Woohoo!!! 

Feeling on top of the world and Libre sensors are being added to my prescription this week.


----------



## JHB

Northerner said:


> Hi @JHB, Those numbers all look good, and are all within the non-diabetic range, so it looks like you are doing well  Have you tried testing a couple of hours after eating your breakfast? This is often when your levels can peak after eating, so it will show you whether your levels are climbing  higher and then coming back down to more normal levels  If so, that may account for your average appearing higher than the 5-6 you are seeing when just testing prior to eating


Hi will do as you suggest - just been able to get my HBAC1 blood result - 53. My eating during the time of the two tests was heavy on carbs - it isn't now.  The morning thing perplexed.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> New HbA1c is 48. Woohoo!!!
> 
> Feeling on top of the world and Libre sensors are being added to my prescription this week.


Well done!  and congratulations on both parts of your news! 

Regarding forgetting to eat and pre bolusing etc, I'm lucky that at tea time I can inject and eat straight away but for breakfast and dinner I'll set an alarm on my phone after injecting so I don't forget lol xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.9 for me.
5.9 seems to be my new 'normal' as it seems to be staying there or thereabouts now even after eating which has put new heart into me after a couple of weeks back in the early Summer when I was more stuck around the 7.00 - 9.00 mark. I think having a regular exercise regime now has made the difference.


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Well done!  and congratulations on both parts of your news!
> 
> Regarding forgetting to eat and pre bolusing etc, I'm lucky that at tea time I can inject and eat straight away but for breakfast and dinner I'll set an alarm on my phone after injecting so I don't forget lol xx



That is a good idea but I am sometimes parted from my phone and the timing is so variable from one day to the next. Things are not generally too bad in the evening and I rarely have lunch but it took 2 hours the other night and my plate of food got cold and I even fell asleep waiting for levels to drop enough to dare eat it. Sometimes I can eat after 20 mins but I went 3 hours the other morning! No lumps and bumps at my injection sites so really don't know unless it is just that my insulin pen is getting to the end of the cartridge and that is affecting activity speed. Looking forward to going back to Fiasp and knocking those time scales down a bit
I usually keep scanning every 10-15 mins on a morning but with not having a set time for my telephone appointment I had a lot to get done this morning to be free for that 9am-1pm slot and it just completely went out of my head that I hadn't had my breakfast! Will be back to a more leisurely omelette and salad tomorrow and bolus for the protein later.


----------



## HenryBennett

A good BG reading this morning but high BP. My HF nurse has been ramping up my Losartan dose - from 25mg to 50mg to 100mg. The GP’s pharmacist told me she’d synchronise the new prescriptions with the rest. Ultimately it’s my responsibility and I thought I’d checked it. But I’ve run out and the high BP is evident to me. So I phoned the cardiac rehab unit and excused myself from today’s session. I’ll go long and gently on the exercise bike instead.

For lunch I had a few very thin crackers with the new marmite peanut butter. It’s not to my taste. I like both peanut butter and marmite but together it doesn’t work. Rather than enhancing the flavours they cancel out. Also, very oily.


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> For lunch I had a few very thin crackers with the new marmite peanut butter. It’s not to my taste. I like both peanut butter and marmite but together it doesn’t work. Rather than enhancing the flavours they cancel out. Also, very oily.


Good to hear I'm not the only one. Like you I love both products but really didn't like the two combined when my wife got a jar for me.


----------



## rebrascora

I too like both products but not sure I could bring myself to even try the combination of the two, especially as I like dark chocolate with my peanut butter.


----------



## Annemarie

Has anyone tried Marmite bread? That’s really yummy! We both love it even though my husband doesn’t like Marmite. The recipe came from The Sunday Times’ article on the young girl who now has her own bread shop in Watlington. Before anyone reminds me I know I probably shouldn’t be enjoying bread but needs must when the Devil drives!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> Like you I love both products but really didn't like the two combined


No, they don’t compliment each other.


----------



## Michael12421

I hate peanut butter with a vengeance.My brother-in-law will eat a jar full at a time but I won't have it in the  house, the smell is nauseating.  He doesn't come here any more.


----------



## HenryBennett

Annemarie said:


> Has anyone tried Marmite bread? That’s really yummy! We both love it even though my husband doesn’t like Marmite


I’ve not, but would like to try it. Toasted, with lashings of butter?


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> I hate peanut butter with a vengeance.My brother-in-law will eat a jar full at a time but I won't have it in the  house, the smell is nauseating.  He doesn't come here any more.


----------



## rebrascora

I was just thinking, as I was typing, how abandoned my jar of Marmite must feel since I stopped eating bread. I think I may have had a scrape on a Ryvita a couple of times since diagnosis but otherwise the jar has remained untouched for 20months. Wholemeal toast, butter and Marmite was a comfort food staple for me but I just couldn't stop once I started and 4 slices of toast would just disappear before I knew what I was doing and at the time I thought that was a reasonably healthy choice!


----------



## Annemarie

@HenryBennett, lashings of butter is the only way to eat it! It’s so easy to make let me know if you want the recipe


----------



## adrian1der

@rebrascora I used to love marmite on cheese on toast - really great combination.


----------



## HenryBennett

Annemarie said:


> @HenryBennett, lashings of butter is the only way to eat it! It’s so easy to make let me know if you want the recipe


Yes please. TIA


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> @rebrascora I used to love marmite on cheese on toast - really great combination.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> Before anyone reminds me I know I probably shouldn’t be enjoying bread but needs must when the Devil drives!


Your Type 1, if you can get the insulin correct for it not to spike too much then why not enjoy it? I eat a sandwich everyday, during lockdown I asked if anyone knew the carbs to a bread to which an idiot replied I shouldn't be eating bread as a diabetic, it really upset me due to my eating disorder and it really boiled my blood too xx


----------



## Kaylz

Not a fan of marmite personally but peanut butter is my thing! LOL, my mum doesn't like marmite but liked the marmite crisps, have you guys tried the marmite cheese (like babybels) or the newer hummus? xx


----------



## Annemarie

@HenryBennett I could write it on this forum or I could post or email you a copy. Not sure how individuals communicate, perhaps @everydayupsanddowns and tell me??


----------



## Kaylz

@Annemarie you could post it in the food category so everyone could see it or you could PM it to Henry by clicking on his name and selecting send private message in the drop down box xx


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you for your help, I’ve tried, I’ll keep trying but so far I can’t find the food category. I find this site amazingly helpful, I’ve already increased my green zone time and for the first time I know other people with diabetes. However, I have zero technology skills and find so much of it confusing including all the different sections add to that the many abbreviations used and I feel like a dinosaur in a kindergarten - back to trying again!


----------



## Kaylz

@Annemarie here's the link to the area it would most suit being posted in - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/
just a case of clicking post new thread and carrying on
xx


----------



## Snowwy

rebrascora said:


> New HbA1c is 48. Woohoo!!!


Well done!


----------



## Annemarie

@Kaylz thank you for the link I think I’ve done it


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.4 this morning. After 5.2, 5.3 on Mon Tues I hope it’s not a trend. Still no Losartan, so I’m feeling the high PB. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4. Up with the larks today, well  Henry and Alan anyways! Tossed and turned since 5 so got up to make some soup, for lunch that is, not now! Hoping to get out for a walk sometime today. After last weeks epic mileage down in Devon, I’ve done a big fat nowt since last Wednesday. I’m not counting walking down Blackpool prom or around Tesco! The trees are beginning to turn and hoping to get some photos. Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.1 today. Last day at work today, I’m glad, I’m so tired I just want to spend the day in bed. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> The trees are beginning to turn


The thing I dislike most about autumn is leaves in my garden. By which I mean from my neighbour’s trees. It‘s like a small forrest next door - mature gum trees, sycamores etc and my garden, patio and bbq area get carpeted in leaves  I don’t think the trees have been lopped, trimmed or otherwise attended to since these houses were built over 20 years ago. They also rob us of the sun after 3 o’clock every afternoon.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Forgot to order my stuff on eBay yesterday, must get it done today

DSN emailed me back informing me the Contour Next strips aren’t normally prescribed however my GP may agree to it so get in touch with HIM (she knows more than me, I’m not aware if we have doctors assigned to us now!)

My mate mixed my eliquid last night and is posting it tomorrow so at least that’s something to look forward to

Anyways its a 5.3 for me this morning 

Have a nice day folks 
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.3


Morning Michael, glad your figures are looking a bit better. How are you doing?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 this morning.
Grandson went on an adventure yesterday 'ln search of the Gruffalo' with a friend. No doubt when we pick him up from nursery later he will be full of stories. We have sticker books at the ready for this wet day!

Attached is a stone I painted last year of the Gruffalo's child, he might bring that too!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Annemarie

Love the Gruffalo stone! It has evoked wonderful memories of my young daughter’s favourite toys - painted stones, she could spend hours talking to them.
I’m doing well so far today 6.6 and I managed to drink a glass of water (yuck) instead of my first coffee!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.9 for me.

Has anyone had erratic levels since their flu jab? I had mine last Thursday and since then they've been behaving very oddly, on weekdays anyway


----------



## Annemarie

An interesting point freesia that I hadn’t thought about. We had our flu jabs 4 weeks ago, I just checked and there was a significant drop in my time in target for about a week


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.4. overdid the precautionary bedtime snack.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.5 here. I blame GBBO - my eyes must’ve gorged on all those sugary goodies!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning.  

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, gradually downward sinking line all night. Managed to pick a quiet time and secure a flu jab yesterday at the walk in catch-up clinic, in and out in under a minute.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I see some every year mentioning that they have higher  levels for a while after the flu jab and others it seems to have no effect on so I wouldn't say its abnormal xx


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> Morning Michael, glad your figures are looking a bit better. How are you doing?


Thank you - I am well pleased after making adjustments - judiciously  Tomorrow I have an appointment to be prescribed new glasses - I am hoping that within  2 weeks I will be allowed to drive again.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you - I am well pleased after making adjustments - judiciously  Tomorrow I have an appointment to be prescribed new glasses - I am hoping that within  2 weeks I will be allowed to drive again.


That's great news Michael, I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lanny

08:28 BS 5.5 

No time to hang about this morning as I’m off to the health centre for bloodtests: got a phone call yesterday for appointment at 15:00 but, I had to wait for tesco shopping posted wrong time testerday & was actually 14:00 to 15:00; so, appointment changed to this morning at 10:00! Will have breakfast & go! Got a letter from hospital the last couple of days ago, can’t remember which day now, for a 24 hour heart monitor to be handed to me with intrustions on how to fit it, wear it for 24 hours & hand it back the next day on 10/11/20. Had one fitted before in 2016 with a clock on it to write down times when I did such & such in a monitor diary so my heart rates & rhythms can be compared to what I was doing! At least this time it’s the Causeway Hospital rather than 2 return trips to the County Antrim hospital albeit I have to fit it myself: extra CV precautions!

A brief Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

A rush to cook & eat breakfast before I’m out of the door!


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me at 06:01 this morning. I can't believe how the mornings are drawing in. It was nearly dark when we set off on the school run this morning. Should be a bit lighter after half term when the clocks have moved.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you - I am well pleased after making adjustments - judiciously  Tomorrow I have an appointment to be prescribed new glasses - I am hoping that within  2 weeks I will be allowed to drive again.


That’s really good news Michael, well done and I hope your new glasses do the trick in getting you back driving again. take good care x


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 7.9 for me.
> 
> Has anyone had erratic levels since their flu jab? I had mine last Thursday and since then they've been behaving very oddly, on weekdays anyway


Yes I had a few really odd days afterwards when I was high and insulin wasn't doing anything  to bring it down and then suddenly it would plummet after I had eaten and I had a double dip which I hardly ever experience. It was all very odd and I did wonder if it might be connected. I had flu and pneumonia both in the same are as my Libre. Didn't have any significant problems with swelling or stiffness, but certainly erratic BG levels the next few days.


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 for me this morning. Clearly didn't have enough celebratory booze last night!! 
Started on Fiasp to replace Novorapid so will see how I get on with it this time. I think having Libre will probably enable me to use it more effectively and see the benefit of it this time and of course I am more experienced at managing my levels which will help too.
My namesake has not arrived here yet and it is very mild but overcast. I was doing yard duties in a vest top last night it was so warm. Just happy it is not raining as was forecast. Surprisingly my tomatoes are still trying to ripen in the poly tunnel. Just wondering if I can dump a load of fresh horse manure in there and create a hot house with the heat of it's decomposition.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Have you ever seen a flatter overnight flatfish?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 for me. Up at the crack again. Busy day ahead and an early start, an extra babysitting day coupled with our middle granddaughter’s 8th birthday. So we are babysitting at baby’s home today, it makes sense as we will just be trundling up there later when the birthday girl is home from school. Absolutely pouring down here so will pack our wellies as we have a 10 minute walk from the car to get to their house, our low down sports car can’t manoeuvre down farm lanes! Have a great day.


----------



## HenryBennett

For reasons unknown to me my upward trajectory continues, as it’s a 5.6 this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap @Northerner 6.2 for me too.
Unable to confirm whether I was a flatfish or not though, don't have the technological gubbins!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Was watching Loose Women yesterday, a viewer got in contact with the show requesting Stacey (working from home panellist yesterday) blow her candle out as it was too close to the sofa for their liking, whatever next!

Anyways it’s a 5.3  for me this morning

Enjoy your day folks

xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A very shocking 10.4 for me. I need to start looking at ratios again i think. 
@Northerner thats a lovely looking flat line


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Haven't had one of these for a while - a nice 5.2 this morning. 
Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. 
Your morning levels this week have looked a lot better, @Michael12421, keep doing whatever you’re doing!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Have you ever seen a flatter overnight flatfish?  View attachment 15441


Looks like you took a steamroller to it!

Moooorning! 7.3 here...too many JBs at 4am, oops.

The Mini Metro is 40 today! My gran had one. It was like driving a rattly old shopping trolley with a wonky wheel - when it was new!.


----------



## Gruers

It’s 7.7 from me today and I’ve now recovered from Covid19, we were very lucky to pick up a mild strain but it was still not much fun. 
haveca great day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Glad to hear you’re recovering @Gruers I hope there’s no lasting effects for you or your family!


----------



## Snowwy

Welcome back @Gruers !


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning after a big hypo in the night.  No logical reason, except that I had been feeling very pleased with good levels over the past four days, and that pesky DF heard me say so!!

Nice to hear things are improving and good levels @Michael12421 
Welcome back @Gruers 

Had four days with a group of weavers looking at what we had all done since March.  So inspiring.
Now I just need an extra 12 hours in every day to find time to do all the things I want to develop.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

08:04 BS 6.5 

Yesterday’s blood tests were for the usual diabetes checkups & Hba1c which I hope aren’t too bad? Also, finally picked up my replacement spare BS meter since I’ve only had 1 for a couple of months now after the other one stopped working: that little niggle in the back of my mind in case I’m left with no meter at all if the only one I had gave up the ghost too is relieved; these new meters don’t seem to be anywhere as long lasting as my original meter I used for 15+ years & still works now but, my GP practice stopped funding the test strips as being too expensive! It really does seem that in this modern age now things aren’t made to last as things made in earlier times but, technology moves SO fast now & people want the latest newest things as well!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Haven't had one of these for a while - a nice 5.2 this morning.
> Stay safe and well.
> Dez


Congratulations!


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
@Gruers so pleased to hear you are feeling well again
@HenryBennett those are still excellent readings
Well a 6.6 for me today. Very busy week again and glad to not be in today. Off down the caravan again for a relaxing few days, hope to catch up with my friends there.
Don’t forget to turn the clocks back this weekend.
Have a good day x


----------



## adrian1der

I don't know what I did yesterday - if I did I would do it again as I got a 5.4 at 06:06


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 and COVID test results all negative. Think I may have had a deleted reaction to the flu shot perhaps.

Anyway, I’m off to John Lewis to replace a blender which broke and for which the replacement part is perpetually out of stock.


----------



## Michael12421

The optician tells me that I am never going to see clearly.  She is going to do the best that she can but it will not be much.
I will have the new gasses next week.  If I am not able to drive then life here will be unsustainable and I am feeling pretty down.


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> 08:04 BS 6.5
> 
> Yesterday’s blood tests were for the usual diabetes checkups & Hba1c which I hope aren’t too bad? Also, finally picked up my replacement spare BS meter since I’ve only had 1 for a couple of months now after the other one stopped working: that little niggle in the back of my mind in case I’m left with no meter at all if the only one I had gave up the ghost too is relieved; these new meters don’t seem to be anywhere as long lasting as my original meter I used for 15+ years & still works now but, my GP practice stopped funding the test strips as being too expensive! It really does seem that in this modern age now things aren’t made to last as things made in earlier times but, technology moves SO fast now & people want the latest newest things as well!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


The one 15 years old maybe would not be up to the current standards which were upgraded a few years ago. I got a new meter earlier in the year by calling the meter company.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> The optician tells me that I am never going to see clearly.  She is going to do the best that she can but it will not be much.
> I will have the new gasses next week.  If I am not able to drive then life here will be unsustainable and I am feeling pretty down.


Sorry to hear this !


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> The optician tells me that I am never going to see clearly.  She is going to do the best that she can but it will not be much.
> I will have the new gasses next week.  If I am not able to drive then life here will be unsustainable and I am feeling pretty down.


I’m very sorry to hear this disappointing news. I hope she can help by way of glasses but only you will know what improvement they make


----------



## freesia

@Gruers i'm so glad you're feeling a bit better. Welcome back
@Michael12421 hopefully the new glasses will be enough


----------



## Lanny

grovesy said:


> The one 15 years old maybe would not be up to the current standards which were upgraded a few years ago. I got a new meter earlier in the year by calling the meter company.


That’s a fair point I hadn’t considered!


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me today, which I am very happy about. 
Just run along to the surgery to pick up my first prescribed Libre. They wanted to give me a 7 litre Sharpsafe to go with them but no way of carrying that whilst running! I have been dismantling them and removing the battery and needle, so told them I will just continue to do that.  

@Michael12421 What a relief to see you getting a string of good readings recently but very sorry to hear that the optician will struggle to improve your eyesight and that may make your existence there untenable. I can imagine you must be extremely worried. I too will be keeping my fingers crossed that things are better than you have been led to believe.

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @Anitram you make these House Specials look far too easy. Well done.

@Northerner Looks like the DF found a ruler and used it whilst you slept. Amazing! Send her my way if she still has it and wants to use it on someone else. Unusual for her to play nicely!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> @Northerner Looks like the DF found a ruler and used it whilst you slept. Amazing! Send her my way if she still has it and wants to use it on someone else. Unusual for her to play nicely!


OK  She's not sure what a 'ruler' is, but has found this so she's on her way over


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> The optician tells me that I am never going to see clearly.  She is going to do the best that she can but it will not be much.
> I will have the new gasses next week.  If I am not able to drive then life here will be unsustainable and I am feeling pretty down.


Very sorry to hear this Michael, hoping for the best possible outcome for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> OK  She's not sure what a 'ruler' is, but has found this so she's on her way over
> 
> View attachment 15445


Uh-Oh!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A better 5.5 this morning.

Take care out there...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 this morning thus reversing, just, the upward trajectory.

It’s my wife’s birthday today and with restaurants closed I’ll be cheffing - surf & turf with a whiskey sauce, mushrooms, tobacco onions and chips.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.3

Have a nice day
xx


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> 5.5 this morning thus reversing, just, the upward trajectory.
> 
> It’s my wife’s birthday today and with restaurants closed I’ll be cheffing - surf & turf with a whiskey sauce, mushrooms, tobacco onions and chips.


Happy birthday Mrs Bennett!


----------



## Michael12421

Hood morning - 3.7


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. A high 9.5 for me . Two good things today...
Its Friday!!!....and
Its half term, yay...its been a long one.

@Bexlee , happy half term to you.
@HenryBennett , your food sounds amazing. Hope your wife enjoys her birthday.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.3 here.

Life slows down again at 6pm here in Wales, so I’ll be living life to the full all day, until this evening! Stay safe folks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

First job today a trip to the vampires. Let's see what the HbA1C has made of these interesting times.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, it has been a long time since I posted my morning number, 5.1 on sensor. This sensor is behaving very well and I will be sad when it ends, as it is being very accurate! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A self induced 6.9, damn that birthday cake ( not really it was delicious). TBF it was the middle tier of the wedding cake, re purposed especially for the occasion as we weren’t allowed to cut into it and eat it at the non reception as it that would have been too receptiony!  Lemon, with a lemon syrup and lemon cream. The top tier is going up to Scotland today to the groom‘s  relatives who couldn’t attend. They’re in the Central Belt and Mrs Sturgeon forbade  the Scots from travelling specifically to Blackpool! You couldn’t make it up, could you! We’re  lucky as still in tier 1 and have a bit more freedom than some, ie NI and Wales, sorry about that @HenryBennett  and @Bloden, let’s hope the sacrifice is worth it. Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, been crawling along the bottom all night despite a further basal reduction. Must have been the brisk walk I did with our son who is working from our home for a couple of days.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today.  

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## SueEK

8,2 for me today after a dreadful night, pain in my knee kept waking me up, even the weight of the duvet was too much. Better now that I have got up and taken some pain killers.
@HenryBennett Happy Birthday to Mrs B.
@Bexlee and @freesia enjoy your well deserved break
Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## Lanny

08:14 BS 7.0. So,so emoji! My blood sugars were a bit higher & a bit erratic yesterday! I think I caught a wee chill when I was out that morning for bloodtests as it was quite a heavy drizzle while I waited for 10 minutes outside the health centre afterwards for my taxi home: didn’t get VERY wet but, still a bit damp as the wind blew a bit of drizzle onto me under the umbrella; still a wee bit headachy this morning & both sides of my neck under the chin were a bit tender yesterday!  But, had an early night & a long sleep so, that tenderness seems to be gone!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: may cook & try polenta today & it’s not what I expected it to be at all: delivery guy, on Tuesday, called it a cheese & that’s what it looks like; a huge great packet of squishy, semi hard cheese! But, it’s a low carb corn meal that you slice & pan fry that’s kind of like hash browns? That’s the theory anyway & it’ll be something new to try out!


----------



## adrian1der

Although I am getting a few fives now and again they are still rare enough to be exciting, so I was delighted to get a 5.9 at 05:55 this morning  . That's a waking five two days running. Even better is the fact that there are no school run for ten days - lie ins are in order!

Hope everyone has a great day today


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> lie ins are in order!


Lucky you! lol xx


----------



## adrian1der

The wife can sleep for England but I'll be up around 07:00-07:30


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> The wife can sleep for England but I'll be up around 07:00-07:30


I'm up before 5:30 everyday for almost 2 years, before that it was 6:30 for 2 years plus I don't sleep well anyway so spend a lot of time exhausted xx


----------



## adrian1der

Kaylz said:


> I'm up before 5:30 everyday for almost 2 years, before that it was 6:30 for 2 years plus I don't sleep well anyway so spend a lot of time exhausted xx


Alarm goes off at 05:50 on school days


----------



## SB2015

A late start and then a busy morning so ‘a bit’ delayed in posting.
A 6.4 this morning.

Loving the amazing colours as the trees turn.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy to report a 5.6 this morning. Will confess that I woke earlier and it was higher but slowly coming down and I was tempted to go back to sleep for a little longer again to see if I could get an HS but not sure I could have claimed it with a clear conscience and any celebration would have been tarnished.
Had a very busy day yesterday and I was absolutely shattered last night and no real idea of how much evening Levemir to have but seem to have guessed it pretty much right at another 1.5 reduction. Not running today as body is feeling a bit sore but plenty of walking still.
Happy to have a new Libre sensor on. It gave me a few slightly dodgy readings during the first few hours but seems to be pretty reliable now.


----------



## HenryBennett

Northerner said:


> Happy birthday Mrs Bennett!
> 
> View attachment 15447


Thank you. How do you know my wife loves cats?


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> Thank you. How do you know my wife loves cats?


She told me!


----------



## HenryBennett

Thank you on behalf of “the wife” (terrible expression) for the birthday wishes. I gave her, a couple of weeks ago, an Apple Watch as her birthday present and she’s already as addicted as I am to closing the activity rings every day.

She’s been wonderful in accompanying me on my lifestyle changes after my heart attack and T2 diagnosis. We both love chocolate and have had very little, other than the dark variety, over the last eight months. She asked me this morning for a bar of Cadbury’s fruit & nut for a birthday treat. I’m very partial to Swiss chocolate so I bought a couple of bars of beautiful, creamy, caramelly, nutty Swiss chocolate - one each.

The purpose of the story? I’ve pricked my finger having eaten one measly row of this food of the gods ... 6.9 (from 5.5)! Ouch! I’ll go easy on the chips tonight.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Thank you on behalf of “the wife” (terrible expression) for the birthday wishes.


Yes, ‘the Mrs’ is much classier.


----------



## Lanny

I like The Other Half or even The Better Half!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> low carb corn meal that you slice & pan fry that’s kind of like hash browns


I've cut some into chip shapes before and cooked them like oven chips, they go crispy on the outside and soft on the inside. If i've bought the polenta unmade up, i've used stock to boil it through and used it instead of mashed potatoes. Nice for a change but i don't think its low carb, not for me anyway so i only have it occasionally.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Loving the amazing colours as the trees turn.


The colours are lovely. I was driving home from work the other day, the sky was a really dark grey before rain but the sun was out behind me. It made the colours of the trees really stand out, beautiful. I wish i could paint


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Yes, ‘the Mrs’ is much classier.


Marginally better and certainly better than “missus”. How about the cringeworthy “significant other”?


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I like The Other Half or even The Better Half!


That does okay.

I was going to say that I’d been doing the messages this morning but reckoned few people would know what meant.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Marginally better and certainly better than “missus”. How about the cringeworthy “significant other”?




Which comedian used to say ‘er indoors? Personally, I rather like ‘life partner’.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Nice for a change but i don't think its low carb, not for me anyway so i only have it occasionally.


the ready made I looked at on Tesco was 16g carbs per 100g so a little higher than new/baby/jersey royal potatoes but the normal bagged seems to be 70+g carbs  xx


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Which comedian used to say ‘er indoors? Personally, I rather like ‘life partner’.


Arthur Daley 

Or 'She who must be obeyed' (Rumpole of the Bailey)  Apparently, reference to the fearsome queen in H. Rider Haggard's adventure novel She.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Which comedian used to say ‘er indoors? Personally, I rather like ‘life partner’.


Yup, Arthur Daley. I’m happy with husband, wife or partner, but I’m old fashioned.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m surprised that two hours after prawns, filet steak, whiskey sauce, mushrooms, tobacco onions & chips, then lemon tart with pistachio ice cream all washed down with champagne I’ve pricked my finger and got 6.2. Seems unbelievable.


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> I’m surprised that two hours after prawns, filet steak, whiskey sauce, mushrooms, tobacco onions & chips, then lemon tart with pistachio ice cream all washed down with champagne I’ve pricked my finger and got 6.2. Seems unbelievable.


Are you trying to make us jealous? I’m drooling at the thought of that pudding!  Seriously though, I hope you enjoyed the meal. There's plenty of fat and protein there to stop the carb getting into the system too quickly. You may well get away with it, (though if it digests slowly all night,you may find your waking figure is best brushed under the carpet! It’s worth it for an infrequent treat, though)


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> Seriously though, I hope you enjoyed the meal.


Yes, thoroughly enjoyed it, thanks. I wonder what my waking BG will be. Fortunately, for a number of reasons, my wife has only one birthday a year


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good morning all. A high 9.5 for me . Two good things today...
> Its Friday!!!....and
> Its half term, yay...its been a long one.
> 
> @Bexlee , happy half term to you.
> @HenryBennett , your food sounds amazing. Hope your wife enjoys her birthday.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone


Very late checking in! Thanks @freesia you too. Been long but sort of quick in arriving too!


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> 8,2 for me today after a dreadful night, pain in my knee kept waking me up, even the weight of the duvet was too much. Better now that I have got up and taken some pain killers.
> @HenryBennett Happy Birthday to Mrs B.
> @Bexlee and @freesia enjoy your well deserved break
> Enjoy your day everyone x


Thanks @SueEK. It’s been fairly long and hard but on the whole I’ve enjoyed been back.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m pleasantly surprised by a 5.6 this morning. I’ve not looked at the forecast or out the window yet. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear, 05:55 BS 10.1 Underdid the last bolus a bit before bed: by at least 2 or maybe 4 units! Whole day yesterday was high ish, 11’s & 12’s, despite increasing NR a bit; will have to increase a bit more today!

My goodness! Awake now & the wind has just this minute REALLY picked up & heavy rain is lashing at the windows!

Finally finished watching all of Princess Wei Young & will get around to watching the 2nd episode of season 3’s Discovery today. Then, the next Strictly is on later tonight.

Already had NR & half oatcake, as I’m not hungry, & maybe have another wee doze?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Baz.

Morning all,  my weekly reading is 6.7  still on the up and up .7 from last week


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.6 finger prick and sensor, shame this one runs out in just over 3 hours 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Just in the fives with a 5.9. Happy with that. Wild and wet up here this morning, just looked at the forecast for the coming week and it’s much of the same. Oh dear, half term too. No plans as such today, I’ll just wing it! Have a smashing Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

It’s looking pretty wild out there. I’ve been waterproofing my winter walking gear this week - let’s see if it’s worked! (I just hope it hasn’t waterproofed the washing machine too!).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Sounds a bit breezy out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Expect I’ll have a wet riding lesson today, again, good job the horses are waterproof.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.7


Nice reading Michael x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning. 

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning and off for our flu jabs.
Relaxed arm, keep moving, ... 
blustery, cold out side so it sounds like a perfect excuse to do some weaving.


----------



## Annemarie

Today my Libre shows 5.5 to 6.5 all night but as soon as I woke it went to 9.4 Perhaps I should sleep all day at least I would miss the doom and gloom news.
Professional advice seems unavailable, so could anyone comment on the dose for Novarapid please? After diagnosis I was given 2.5x3, my understanding was to maintain that, however, lately I’m thinking the important point is to keep levels down so I slowly increased (while reducing carbs) now I’m on 5x3 plus 4.5 Lantus at night. Which is worse high insulin or high scores?


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.9 after a better night last night. Slept with cushion between my knees which helped and only woke a few times. It is very grey, dismal, windy and raining here but to be honest I don’t mind, it feels nice and cosy in our van. My brother and SIL came down yesterday and we went to my favourite pub for a meal which was lovely.  Enjoy your day everyone and stay safe x


----------



## Robin

Annemarie said:


> Today my Libre shows 5.5 to 6.5 all night but as soon as I woke it went to 9.4 Perhaps I should sleep all day at least I would miss the doom and gloom news.
> Professional advice seems unavailable, so could anyone comment on the dose for Novarapid please? After diagnosis I was given 2.5x3, my understanding was to maintain that, however, lately I’m thinking the important point is to keep levels down so I slowly increased (while reducing carbs) now I’m on 5x3 plus 4.5 Lantus at night. Which is worse high insulin or high scores?


People are normally started on conservative doses, and then adjust them to their own needs. You need what you need, and the target is good blood sugar readings. Have you been offered a carb counting course? They’ve put most of them on line. I did the BERTIE course, https://www.bertieonline.org.uk/ because I wasn’t offered anything by my HCPs.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.6 for me today


----------



## Gruers

7.4 this morning and its a bit dull here today but have a great day everyone


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> My wife recently bought a knee cushion to help her sleep. I had no idea there was such a thing. Seems to be having the desired effect, though.


They have beenaround for a number years , I found them helpful.


----------



## SB2015

Annemarie said:


> Today my Libre shows 5.5 to 6.5 all night but as soon as I woke it went to 9.4 Perhaps I should sleep all day at least I would miss the doom and gloom news.
> Professional advice seems unavailable, so could anyone comment on the dose for Novarapid please? After diagnosis I was given 2.5x3, my understanding was to maintain that, however, lately I’m thinking the important point is to keep levels down so I slowly increased (while reducing carbs) now I’m on 5x3 plus 4.5 Lantus at night. Which is worse high insulin or high scores?


The aim for each of us to keep our levels in target range as much as we can (remembering that it is impossible to do this all the time).  It is not bad to be on more insulin.  We each need what we need, so with your overnight levels looking so fabulous you are really settling into a pattern that is working for you.  The 9.4 in the morning once you are up sounds like Dawn Phenomonon.  I like the idea of sleeping to avoid it.  If only we could.

You will probably gradually need more insulin as time goes by.  Just keep monitoring, reviewing and adjusting, ....... monitoring, reviewing and adjusting, ......


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.4 for me at 07:28 this morning. Been to the flu clinic at the surgery and had my jab.


----------



## Bexlee

4.8 when I awoke late this morning.

Saw my sister and family last night for the 1st time in 3 months. Won’t see them again for a while as they’re in a lockdown area. Had a nice time. Sad to depart though.

Have a good rest of the day all


----------



## Snowwy

Greetings everyone,
All over the place with reporting today with a waking reading of snap @Michael12421 of 5.7!

Managed a run before the rain and been busy ever since!

Just sat down phew!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Annemarie

Robin said:


> People are normally started on conservative doses, and then adjust them to their own needs. You need what you need, and the target is good blood sugar readings. Have you been offered a carb counting course? They’ve put most of them on line. I did the BERTIE course, https://www.bertieonline.org.uk/ because I wasn’t offered anything by my HCPs.


No I wasn’t only found out about it on this forum, I tried signing on but don’t seem to get very far before I’m cut off - will keep trying


----------



## Michael12421

Yes the forum is playing silly buggers today - again. Wish they would sort themselvs out.


----------



## Annemarie

Michael12421 said:


> Yes the forum is playing silly buggers today - again. Wish they would sort themselvs out.


No not this forum it’s the Bertie course I struggle with - probably due to my poor IT skills


----------



## rebrascora

3.7 for me this morning after a rather difficult night. 
Went to bed on a nice 6.4 and for once I had eaten early and bolus insulin all spent before bed. Didn't do as much exercise yesterday but kept Levemir at the reduced level of 4 units same as last night. Woke up at 4am on 5.3 and decided to top things up with a Dextrose tablet. Woke up at 5.44 on 3.2 so had another 3 dextrose tablets. Woke again at 7.30 on 4.3 but feeling shattered, so had another dextrose tablet and went back to sleep and still woke up too low 20 mins later! Will be dropping my evening Levemir to 2.5 units tonight. Fingers crossed I get it right this time. I really dislike night time hypos!
Hope everyone has as good a weekend as their local restrictions and the weather allows.


----------



## Annemarie

rebrascora said:


> 3.7 for me this morning after a rather difficult night.
> Went to bed on a nice 6.4 and for once I had eaten early and bolus insulin all spent before bed. Didn't do as much exercise yesterday but kept Levemir at the reduced level of 4 units same as last night. Woke up at 4am on 5.3 and decided to top things up with a Dextrose tablet. Woke up at 5.44 on 3.2 so had another 3 dextrose tablets. Woke again at 7.30 on 4.3 but feeling shattered, so had another dextrose tablet and went back to sleep and still woke up too low 20 mins later! Will be dropping my evening Levemir to 2.5 units tonight. Fingers crossed I get it right this time. I really dislike night time hypos!
> Hope everyone has as good a weekend as their local restrictions and the weather allows.


Hope you have a better night


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> 3.7 for me this morning after a rather difficult night.
> Went to bed on a nice 6.4 and for once I had eaten early and bolus insulin all spent before bed. Didn't do as much exercise yesterday but kept Levemir at the reduced level of 4 units same as last night. Woke up at 4am on 5.3 and decided to top things up with a Dextrose tablet. Woke up at 5.44 on 3.2 so had another 3 dextrose tablets. Woke again at 7.30 on 4.3 but feeling shattered, so had another dextrose tablet and went back to sleep and still woke up too low 20 mins later! Will be dropping my evening Levemir to 2.5 units tonight. Fingers crossed I get it right this time. I really dislike night time hypos!
> Hope everyone has as good a weekend as their local restrictions and the weather allows.


Hypos can really take it out of you.  I hope things are better tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:27 BS 7.2 pretty much the same as yesterday & got it down a bit better in the 10’s!  Throat is still just a wee bit dry & it could be the heating so, drinking more water & need to go to the bathroom a bit more: very chilly yesterday! Oddly enough just got my quarterly electrics bill in the post yesterday & I’m £930 in credit so, it’s almost at the point where they’ll have to refund me the excess & lower my monthly payment plan: I’ve been using less & less these last few years; got £800 refunded just before Christmas last year & it’ll be more this year despite lower payments! Got a letter last year saying when the credit reaches £1000+ they have to refund & took my payment off that so, nice cheque & nothing to pay that quarter but, payment reviews are just once a year in June: carried on overpaying until then; still been overpaying all year this year too! Wish there was a better way of doing things but, a quarterly bill paid all at once is a huge chunk that’s harder to budget for!

Loved Strictly last night: Maisie & Hrvy were really good; Jason Bell’s footwork was good too & thought Craig’s 3 was SO mean!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

Having fallen off the wagon for a couple of days, a not unsurprising 6.2 this morning. However an average of 5.5 for the week is spot on. I’ve nothing mechanical anymore so the clocks went back themselves. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> very chilly yesterday!


Yes, it was quite cold yesterday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A slightly low 4.3 and no idea why, best keep an eye on things   
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 again. Going to a nearby garden/woodland for a walk with our children this morning, we planned it before yesterday’s storm, so all the pretty leaves will probably have been blown away.


----------



## Annemarie

For the first time since my diagnosis my ‘Dawn Phenomenon’ was 7.7 in the green zone!! Feel like celebrating with a doughnut for breakfast - but I won’t


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> For the first time since my diagnosis my ‘Dawn Phenomenon’ was 7.7 in the green zone!! Feel like celebrating with a doughnut for breakfast - but I won’t


It may not be dawn phenomenon, it may just be that your insulin doses aren't right as I'm sure I saw you don't adjust your bolus so assume you don't adjust your basal either? xx


----------



## Docb

4.7 for me.  Hour later than yesterday if you go by the body, same time if you go by the clock.


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> My wife recently bought a knee cushion to help her sleep. I had no idea there was such a thing. Seems to be having the desired effect, though.


Yes I’ve seen them around the shops. However I know this is just muscular and will pass but thanks very much x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Heading down to Surrey in a bit for a few days in the Studio 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Northerner 7.1 for me as well. Back home today after a relaxing long weekend, I do love our van we are so lucky. Stopping off in Steyning on the way back to look at a pair of bedside cabinets for our bedroom, I hope they are as nice as they look on Marketplace. Have struggled to find something old but in good condition, fingers crossed.  Knee not so bad last night, should be back to normal in a couple of days.
@Michael12421 another good result, well done.
@khskel have a great time. Are you just ‘jamming’ or actually recording - whichever have a great time.
PS was very naughty and a chocolate biscuit last night, who would have thought you could feel such a daredevil having one biscuit lol.
Enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here. I blame my 2-hour  lie-in.

Got absolutely drenched yesterday - what a downpour! - so a great test to see if my efforts at waterproofing had worked. Jacket: yes! Trousers: no.  It was a case of dry up top and well-and-truly soggy bottoms.

Enjoy the extra hour!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning.  
I had only one clock to adjust this year (microwave which loses about 10 minutes a week). I thought I had 2 to do, but when I checked the central heating I found that I hadn't bothered to adjust it in the Spring.
This guy has more than 400 to do, but he does get paid to do it








						Windsor Castle: Changing hundreds of royal clocks
					

When the clocks went back, the horological conservator at the royal castle changed 400 clocks by hand.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Dez


----------



## khskel

SueEK said:


> Snap @Northerner 7.1 for me as well. Back home today after a relaxing long weekend, I do love our van we are so lucky. Stopping off in Steyning on the way back to look at a pair of bedside cabinets for our bedroom, I hope they are as nice as they look on Marketplace. Have struggled to find something old but in good condition, fingers crossed.  Knee not so bad last night, should be back to normal in a couple of days.
> @Michael12421 another good result, well done.
> @khskel have a great time. Are you just ‘jamming’ or actually recording - whichever have a great time.
> PS was very naughty and a chocolate biscuit last night, who would have thought you could feel such a daredevil having one biscuit lol.
> Enjoy your Sunday x


Actually recording


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 this morning,  have a great day everyone!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.1 for me this morning. After a really good day in target yesterday and a wiggly but fairly level line overnight that pesky DF decided to take advantage of the extra hour of sleep and i dropped too low. 
@Michael12421 , your levels seem to be getting better
@khskel , enjoy your recording time. What sort of music do you play?
@Lanny , i too enjoyed Strictly last night. There are some really good dancers this year. I liked Caroline she was really elegant, she's around the same age as me, but i'd never look like that!
Have a good day all, weather supposed to be better today.


----------



## SueEK

khskel said:


> Actually recording


Brill - enjoy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, I  did take advantage of the extra hour. 6.4. Just staring to brighten up after torrential rain earlier on. Got eldest granddaughter staying but she won’t surface until midday I wouldn’t have thought. Might try and persuade her to come out for a walk with us later. I’m not holding my breath!
I didn’t watch Strictly last night as we watched a DVD, The Green Mile, and it’s three hours long! One of my favourite books and films, I think it’s the best film adaptation of any book I’ve read. I still cried at the end even though I have seen it loads of times. Granddaughter enjoyed it too. Will catch up with Strictly later, so no spoilers please! Should we start a Strictly thread on Off the Subject? Have a great day. Good luck with the recording @khskel.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> The Green Mile, and it’s three hours long! One of my favourite books and films, I think it’s the best film adaptation of any book I’ve read. I still cried at the end even though I have seen it loads of times. Granddaughter enjoyed it too. Will catch up with Strictly later, so no spoilers please! Should we start a Strictly thread on Off the Subject?


Its a great film and Tom Hanks is brilliant. Strictly thread a good idea


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg @freesia totally agree, it’s a brilliant film, to me on a par with The Shawshank Redemption - understated brilliant acting.
Yup I’m up for the Strictly thread, never missed a single episode.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> @eggyg @freesia totally agree, it’s a brilliant film, to me on a par with The Shawshank Redemption - understated brilliant acting.
> Yup I’m up for the Strictly thread, never missed a single episode.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Bexlee

5.8. A Lazy day planned...book......newspaper and a delayed F1 race when hubby gets home.

Have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 this morning for me. 
Changed my decision on the evening Levemir dose and left it at 4 units as I was high at bedtime (10) with no sign of coming down and I hadn't had my evening walk up the hill to the horses. From my Libre graph I trundled along at 9-10 until about 3am and then a slow steady descent to that 4.9. Shifting horse manure this afternoon, so I will have to figure that physical exercise into my evening Levemir calculation tonight too. 
Sun is shining here at the moment but cool wind.... definitely feels very autumnal but at least it isn't raining so I will take that!


----------



## Welsh Wizard

8.2 this morning but I did have a couple of glases of wine last night watching Wales having a lesson in how to play Rugby against France.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> 4.9 this morning for me.
> Changed my decision on the evening Levemir dose and left it at 4 units as I was high at bedtime (10) with no sign of coming down and I hadn't had my evening walk up the hill to the horses. From my Libre graph I trundled along at 9-10 until about 3am and then a slow steady descent to that 4.9. Shifting horse manure this afternoon, so I will have to figure that physical exercise into my evening Levemir calculation tonight too.
> Sun is shining here at the moment but cool wind.... definitely feels very autumnal but at least it isn't raining so I will take that!


This D certainly keeps our brains active.  It is a beautiful day here with just intermittent showers. Hope you can dodge showers to get jobs done.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> PS was very naughty and a chocolate biscuit last night, who would have thought you could feel such a daredevil having one biscuit lol.


I am impressed by your willpower in sticking to one biscuit.
But it is great that feeling of such a small thing being a real treat.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Yup I’m up for the Strictly thread, never missed a single episode


Me too.  Who will the first one to go?


----------



## SB2015

The final hours of my current sensor which has read low throughout.  At least it has been consistent.
4.1 this morning on sensor, but 5.1 on BG.

Up early (for us) to meet some friends for a glorious autumnal walk this morning. Just got back before heavens opened.  This is definitely my favourite season and an excuse to light the fire this evening.


----------



## adrian1der

A 7.2 for me this morning after a very nice steak and too much wine with the wife last night


----------



## rebrascora

Well I got 2 deliveries of manure done this afternoon, the first with the Freelander and trailer to a guy in the next village and the second (10 barrow loads) to a couple in the village using my wheelbarrow as access is tight with car and trailer. On the return from 9th load I was feeling a bit wobbly and went to scan sensor only to be told that Glucose reading was not available as sensor was too cold!!! Admittedly I was wearing a T-shirt so it was exposed and the sun was going down but I was using my arms to load and barrow the manure. Seems like my sensor is a bit of a wuss. Put my fleece on and 10 mins later I got my reading (3.8) and had some jelly babies to bring me up. Anyone else had a sensor that couldn't cope with the cold. I know I have problems with my BG meter in winter and have to put it down my bra for a few minutes before I can test when I am working outdoors or at the stables but assumed the sensor being stuck to my arm would be warm enough.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today, still very dark and feel like I shouldn’t be up yet. Will get my act together and head out, I wonder what delights await me today? 
Have a good one all. X


----------



## HenryBennett

6.5 this morning, so it’s back on the wagon today. Have a great week.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well the salvation army church started back yesterday, alternating weeks for people, think my grandad went yesterday, he was down here at the back of 8 yesterday demanding we open the text on his phone for him then back with the same demand 12 hours later  he’s been shown numerous times how to do it and told he needn’t bother coming down here whenever he feels like it as he shouldn’t be but he just won’t listen and its so frustrating, just wish I could get a break! 

Anyways its a 6.0 for me today

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average – 5.7
Total Insulin – 219.5U
Bolus Total – 72.5U
Basal Total – 147U
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all,4.3 here, and I hope the pesky fairy has now been locked down somewhere. Have been firefighting levels in the teens during the day over the weekend, and crashing at night. Maybe I shouldn’t blame the DF, it could be a flu jab reaction, I suppose.


----------



## Lanny

06:54 BS 6.3  I got there at last & highest BS yesterday was 9.5 so, I stick with that unless, of course I show signs of going low; reduce if so! Still woke up with a bit of dry throat but, eased upon getting up & I’m pretty sure it’s the heating that’s causing it!

I quite excited in that I’ve just ordered a new iPhone on the online Applestore to replace my no longer supported iPhone 6, still stuck on ios 12, & my new iPhone SE 2nd Generation is being delivered tomorrow: wouldn’t surprise me if it’s the day alter though; getting across the water to NI! I ordered a red one as there’s no gold option & went for SE because it’s the same 4.7 inch screen size: all the others are too big for my small size 5 hands; even the 4.7 inch is a bit uncomfortably big reading kindle books one handed to turn the pages as I can’t do it right handed, oddly since I’m right handed, & only with the left as I can JUST about swipe the righthand side of the screen with my left thumb! Other people MUST have much bigger hands than me to carry such big phones around! I’m trading in my old phone for up to £40, depending on the condition, & will send that in after getting the new one, Apple will check it & decide how much to give me back? Excited & a bit bouncy emoji!

The stormy weather seems to have passed now but, still almost froze my toesis off going to the bathroom this morning! Brr! Shivering emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Stay warm & Sunny on the Inside!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me. Much glucose consumed overnight. Hardly ate anything yesterday. Dialling the basal back a bit.

Looking very bright down here in Surrey a walk up to the village beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning.  

Dez


----------



## Annemarie

rebrascora said:


> Well I got 2 deliveries of manure done this afternoon, the first with the Freelander and trailer to a guy in the next village and the second (10 barrow loads) to a couple in the village using my wheelbarrow as access is tight with car and trailer. On the return from 9th load I was feeling a bit wobbly and went to scan sensor only to be told that Glucose reading was not available as sensor was too cold!!! Admittedly I was wearing a T-shirt so it was exposed and the sun was going down but I was using my arms to load and barrow the manure. Seems like my sensor is a bit of a wuss. Put my fleece on and 10 mins later I got my reading (3.8) and had some jelly babies to bring me up. Anyone else had a sensor that couldn't cope with the cold. I know I have problems with my BG meter in winter and have to put it down my bra for a few minutes before I can test when I am working outdoors or at the stables but assumed the sensor being stuck to my arm would be warm enough.


Nothing like your experience, I like your warm up the sensor strategy! I’ve had several strange issues with my sensors and all since updating the app. For example this morning the log reading and screen picture are out of sync- reading today 9.4 yet the home view showed halfway up the green zone ie about 8.00. It has happened with 3 different sensors.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @eggyg , I’m so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Annemarie

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.


@eggyg So very sorry to read this. I’ll keep you in my thoughts and good wishes x


----------



## SB2015

6.2 this morning

So sorry to hear your news @eggyg .  These are such difficult times.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, really sorry to hear about your auntie. My thoughts are with you and your family. Its a horrible time.

Good morning everyone on this chilly autumnal morning. Its a 4.8 for me this morning. I've just had a few sips of juice to get levels up before breakfast as i know if i inject and eat when its that low i'll hypo in a bit.
My jobs for the half term week are very boring, cleaning, washing, shopping, storing summer clothes and getting out winter woolies. Bit boring but quiet and restful after the last 8 weeks.
Whatever you are all doing, make it a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.1 for me today. 

@eggyg sorry for your news, you feel so helpless!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Stitch147

@eggyg thinking of you and your family. 

Morning all, 8.5 for me today.


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg I am so very sorry for you and your family


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I quite excited in that I’ve just ordered a new iPhone on the online Applestore to replace my no longer supported iPhone 6


 
From an Apple Fanboy.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.


Very very sad news. Stay strong.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. @eggyg sorry to hear your news.

Feeling positive this morning and think I might be getting somewhere. A 5.8 for me this morning and then I jumped on the scales and had a weight starting with 16 stone for the first time in who knows how many years 16st 12.6lbs! If I can hit 16 stone 9lbs I'll stop being obese and merely be overweight   Long long way to go to stop being overweight...


----------



## Robin

So sorry to hear your news, @eggyg , thinking of you.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.



That‘s deeply upsetting news for you all Eggy and it makes us feel so helpless that we can’t help. I unexpectedly lost a very valued friend on Saturday morning from Covid. He was 62, no serious pre-existing illnesses and it all happened over a 2 week period. I’ve felt emotionally wretched since and it brings this awful virus too close to home.
Best wishes to your affected relatives and hope they’re on the mend soon. Amigo x


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to get a 5.7 this morning which I consider to be much more good luck than judgement! Guesstimating evening Levemir dose feels a bit like pinning the tail on the donkey at the moment!
Went to bed rather despairingly on a 10.7 after eating a 10g carbs biscuit to bring me up from a 5.4 with a vertical downward arrow after my evening walk up to the horses with feeds.
Cut my basal last night by another unit down to 3 units and the response to my day's exercise did the rest whilst I slept.

Also delighted to report that 25mins prebolus with Fiasp for breakfast worked perfectly again this morning. I am almost finding a bit of a routine at last! Unfortunately I dropped a bit low just as I got back from my 4mile run/yomp but an apple soon brought me back up.

@eggyg So very sorry to hear about your Auntie and her family. My last remaining Auntie got it in June and she is so small and frail and suffers chronic respiratory infections we didn't think there was any hope but amazingly she beat it and she is 90. Hope your Auntie can also beat the odds and turn it around and her daughter too. How totally heart wrenching for all involved. Will be keeping you and them in my thoughts and hoping for the best possible outcome.

@adrian1der Congrats on your recent spell of great readings and passing an important weight loss milestone. Keep doing what you are doing because it is obviously working well. Good on you!


----------



## adrian1der

Thanks @rebrascora


----------



## silentsquirrel

So sorry, @eggyg , to hear your very sad news, will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  I’m so sorry to hear your news. How are you coping?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning BG was 5.9

I’ve had a tough couple of weeks and neglected diet. BG has stayed level but my weight has crept back up. I also stopped walking so much because I’m now working so don’t really have the time I had previously. Also the weather hasn’t helped. However it’s reinforced that it’s me who’s responsible for the food I eat and the exercise I take. 
My diabetes is my condition. It impacts my health. My body. My mental health. Therefore it’s down to me to do what’s necessary to limit the damage it’s otherwise going to unleash on my body. So.... I’ve replaced my blender, am acknowledging that I have an emotional eating problem and that I need to do something about it. 
I’ve bought Allen Carr Easy Way book on emotional eating because I’ve had great results from his stop smoking approach. 
I also packed my gym bag last night so that it was ready this morning. And I went to the gym. No weights but did treadmill stuff. My goal is to do C25k but on the treadmill rather than outside at the moment.

I will also get to the healthy weight band by my 54th birthday (end of January).


----------



## rebrascora

Go Colin! We know you can do it and so do you! Look forward to celebrating your success in January.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Go Colin! We know you can do it and so do you! Look forward to celebrating your success in January.


Thank you!

Oddly my accountant just posted this on Twitter and it was strangely apt.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oddly my accountant just posted this on Twitter and it was strangely apt.View attachment 15464


That’s for clients who never drop their books & paperwork off in good time!


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg how awful and so sorry to hear this. I’m sending all my very best hopes and wishes to all your family for a swift and speedy recovery and that your auntie is well cared for. X


----------



## SueEK

@Amigo so sorry to hear about your friend and I hope you are coming to terms with such a sad loss. X


----------



## Annemarie

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.


@eggyg can I just add an idea, it was shared with me after I had lost all my blood relatives (brothers, cousins, parents etc) It is that friends are the family you choose. I now have a very special brother/friend and 5 sister/friends. Since joining this site I have also gained diabetic friends. I feel very lucky


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> That’s for clients who never drop their books & paperwork off in good time!


My accountant adores me because I send my stuff off regularly and me tax return is usually done and dusted by early summer!


----------



## Amigo

SueEK said:


> @Amigo so sorry to hear about your friend and I hope you are coming to terms with such a sad loss. X



Thanks Sue. It’s brought the Covid risk into stark focus and my heart goes out to his dependent son


----------



## ConfusedCraig

My 7 day waking average over the last week was 5.4.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.9. Had some terrible news last night. My 81 year old auntie has contracted Covid-19 and is now receiving end of life care. Her daughter , my cousin and her husband have it too. My cousin, who is only 56 and with no pre existing conditions is really ill. Her hubby has it mildly. Her brother lives in Italy and can’t come over because of isolation rules. I’m devasted for them all and sad for myself as she’s my closest relative after my own children.


Very sorry to hear this @eggyg  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today  I was 6.1 throughout the night, so it must have leapt up when the bright light of the Libre scanner hit my eyes!


----------



## HenryBennett

A better 5.7 this morning. Have a good day one & all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.9 here this morning

I better get my ass in gear and start the Christmas shopping, everything was bought by this time last year and had even done some wrapping but obviously just not the same this year   

Enjoy your day folks
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

So sorry to hear your awful news @eggyg 
Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.
Dez


----------



## Lanny

06:38 BS 5.4 

Just checked to see where my new iPhone is & it’s still hasn’t made it across the water yet going from London up to just outside Newcastle upon Tyne so, I don’t think it’ll be arriving today: MUCH more likely tomorrow; across the north of England, across the sea & arrive in Belfast by the end of today is my guess! Muted bouncing bunny emoji!

Spent all yesterday watching on BBC iPlayer the life & travels of Michael Palin going over his travel diaries, & cassette tapes, of his travel programmes from the very first one back in 1988 Around the World in 80 Days to Pole to Pole, Full Circle etc. Which of course sent me off on a nostalgic journey back into 1988 to watch that groundbreaking 80 days trip: the absolute highlight of which was that little fishing boat across the Persian Gulf & old man that managed to take Bruce Springstein at full blast through the earphones of a walkman! I’m now about half way through Pole to Pole & I’d forgotten how CLOSE he & his team were the end of the USSR; 2 days after they’d left the Ukraine the rebellion started that ended up disbanding the Soviet Union; looking back on those 2 episodes where he met & spoke to people in Estonia, Lennigrad as it still was then & Ukraine is REALLY interesting! I look forward to seeing all of the Michael Palin programmes that are on the iPlayer now!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.6 on sensor with a perfect flat line all night, as all my sensors are lower than blood, I am happy with this. I wish you all a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another 5.9 surprisingly. Thanks for everyone’s kind thoughts yesterday, they are much appreciated. Last I heard my auntie was hanging on, that was lunch time yesterday. Don’t know what today will bring, the knowing it’s going to happen but not when is the worst thing, it’s taking me back to 30 years ago when my mother died. I will try and distract myself as much as possible, yesterday I did some Christmas shopping. Today is ironing and watching rubbish telly. My stomach drops every time I get a message on my phone but I don’t want to put it on silent. Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 06:38 BS 5.4
> 
> Just checked to see where my new iPhone is & it’s still hasn’t made it across the water yet going from London up to just outside Newcastle upon Tyne so, I don’t think it’ll be arriving today: MUCH more likely tomorrow; across the north of England, across the sea & arrive in Belfast by the end of today is my guess! Muted bouncing bunny emoji!
> 
> Spent all yesterday watching on BBC iPlayer the life & travels of Michael Palin going over his travel diaries, & cassette tapes, of his travel programmes from the very first one back in 1988 Around the World in 80 Days to Pole to Pole, Full Circle etc. Which of course sent me off on a nostalgic journey back into 1988 to watch that groundbreaking 80 days trip: the absolute highlight of which was that little fishing boat across the Persian Gulf & old man that managed to take Bruce Springstein at full blast through the earphones of a walkman! I’m now about half way through Pole to Pole & I’d forgotten how CLOSE he & his team were the end of the USSR; 2 days after they’d left the Ukraine the rebellion started that ended up disbanding the Soviet Union; looking back on those 2 episodes where he met & spoke to people in Estonia, Lennigrad as it still was then & Ukraine is REALLY interesting! I look forward to seeing all of the Michael Palin programmes that are on the iPlayer now!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Michael Palin has always been my favourite Python  He's a Yorkshireman, like me, and went to school in Broomhill, Sheffield, where I used to live  His travel documentaries are the gold standard - he is to travel what David Attenborough is to nature!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> That‘s deeply upsetting news for you all Eggy and it makes us feel so helpless that we can’t help. I unexpectedly lost a very valued friend on Saturday morning from Covid. He was 62, no serious pre-existing illnesses and it all happened over a 2 week period. I’ve felt emotionally wretched since and it brings this awful virus too close to home.
> Best wishes to your affected relatives and hope they’re on the mend soon. Amigo x


I’m so sorry about your friend. You’re right it really does bring it close to home, up until Sunday evening I didn’t even know anyone who had had it. I knew people who knew someone who had had it but that was closest I’d got to it. I feel so helpless and angry, she may be 81 but most definitely doesn’t  look or act it, she is very young for her age and apart from aches and pains she doesn’t  have any pre existing illnesses. It is a very cruel and indiscriminate virus and those, who still after all this time, pronounce it as a fake virus or a “scamdemic” need to spend a few hours on a Covid19 ward.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, BGs seem to have settled back down after their weekend wanderings.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  8.2 here...too much juice to fix my 2am low!

@eggyg and @Amigo my heart goes out to you both. Big (((hugs))) all round. We really are living thru terrible times.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me too.

Have the best day your circumstances permit.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 here.
 Quick question ...i've noticed from the libre graph that if i go to bed on 6's i don't go out of target all night even though it rises by 2-3 it settles again and i wake on the same. If i go to bed on 7 or 8 i have a rise overnight which takes me out of target even though mostly i'm back down to 8s in the morning. On the nights i go to bed on 7 or 8, would it make a difference if i have 1u extra of Tresiba on those nights or would it make no difference? I don't have half unit pens for either insulin so couldn't use that. Would alternating Tresiba doses between 15 and 16 work?

@Lanny, i think Michael Palin is great, he would be on my dinner party list if we could have anyone we liked.
@eggyg, its the waiting that is horrible but we are all thinking of you.
Have a good day all


----------



## adrian1der

For the second morning in a row I got a 5.8 at 07:12. Damp and dreary here in West Berks today


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Just checked to see where my new iPhone is


I can feel the excitement building. Every year when they upgrade the processor I’m open mouthed at its power.


----------



## HenryBennett

Northerner said:


> Michael Palin has always been my favourite Python


Ditto.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia no it wouldn't work, Tresiba is ultra long lasting, 42+ hours hence why any dose adjustments take 2-3 days to have an effect, for that reason you'd be playing a very difficult and unpredictable game as the increased dose may hit you 2 days later throwing lows at you etc, you'd be better asking your team to switch you to cartridges and a novopen echo, it only takes a quick call to ask and they shouldn't have a problem with it xx


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Miserable, wet and chilly morning here. Only to be expected at the end of October, I suppose. Took an umbrella with me when we went to get a newspaper post-breakfast, just in case, but didn't need it.
> 
> Sainsbury's delivery at lunchtime, but some curious substitutions. Ordered Shower Shine, substituted Kitchen Cleaner. Yeah, that's going to do the business on our shower screens. Ordered haddock fillets for a new recipe my wife wants to try tomorrow, substituted smoked haddock fillets. Why do they think smoked is a suitable substitute? Once again, no large eggs. Is there a shortage of large eggs? Morrisons down the road never seem to have any either.
> 
> Happy to have dropped back to a 5.3 on waking.
> 
> Martin


I ordered frozen spinach as it’s handy for popping into curries, stews etc. They substituted frozen cabbage! Well I suppose it’s green!


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> I ordered frozen spinach as it’s handy for popping into curries, stews etc. They substituted frozen cabbage! Well I suppose it’s green!


When you order on-line in the UK can you specify 'no substitutions' or are you grateful that they send you something


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> When you order on-line in the UK can you specify 'no substitutions' or are you grateful that they send you something


I think we just hope that they make a sensible substitution - but it’s mostly a forlorn hope. The drivers probably never do the shopping or any cooking!


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Once again, no large eggs. Is there a shortage of large eggs?


That’s strange because I find Sainsbury’s are frequently out of medium eggs but plenty of large. I blame the Deep State.


----------



## ColinUK

Rather odd 6.6 today. We all have outliers in our readings from time to time and this is one for me. Might have something to with the 11 miles I did yesterday though.

Currently sitting at my desk (the dining table) nice and toasty as I've finally figured out how the heating works (there's no thermostat and I'd made the mistake of thinking the temperature reading on the boiler was the desired room temp but it isn't - it's the flow temp going in to the system - I don't know what it all means but I'm certain that I was never destined to be a plumber or a heating engineer that's for sure!) and I'm trying to read Keto-tarian which arrived yesterday but work keeps insisting I do the thing I get paid to do! Which is a bloody cheek if you ask me! 

I replaced my blender over the weekend and now have a Nutribullet 1000 and it's sooooooo good! It's almost silent compared to the much beloved Sage one I am still waiting for the spare part for. 

Hope you're all doing OK under whatever circumstances you find yourselves in this today. And if anyone has an old iPad gathering dust somewhere let me know because mine is in for diagnostic tests and I think it's not going to be practical to repair it.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Rather odd 6.6 today. We all have outliers in our readings from time to time and this is one for me. Might have something to with the 11 miles I did yesterday though.


I thought that “pure” sugar (chocolate/ice cream) generated a spike that goes away quite quickly. I very rarely have chocolate or more than the occasional ice cream but if I overdo it it puts me into the 6’s for a couple of days and it takes three or four days to get back to mid 5’s. As we’re told, this affects us individually.


----------



## Michael12421

When I set out to walk my dog this morning I was 10.1 but following my new rules I still ate a biscuit before leaving.  When I got home I had all of the symtoms of a hypo, unsteady on my feet, shaking all over etc. so I took another reading and it was 8.6.  I don't think that I should have felt like that given  an 8.6.  Is there something I don't know - along with many other things - for this to happen?


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> That’s strange because I find Sainsbury’s are frequently out of medium eggs but plenty of large. I blame the Deep State.


I blame the chickens.


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> I think we just hope that they make a sensible substitution - but it’s mostly a forlorn hope. The drivers probably never do the shopping or any cooking!


What makes you say that? It isn't the drivers that make the subs it's down to the pickers and packers xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 we only ever know your waking level, what have your levels been like at other times of the day recently? It could be that because you've been running a bit higher that your experiencing false hypo's which could be good news as it means you have awareness of lower levels again xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz. Thank you. I do go higher than my waking levels during the day but before dinner they are mostly  between 5 and 6


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz. Thank you. I do go higher than my waking levels during the day but before dinner they are mostly  between 5 and 6


No problem, we all fluctuate, how are you feeling yourself my lovely? And how is Missy? xx


----------



## Michael12421

Well although I was over 8 I still had some carbs because I don't like feeling that way, I also had a lot of washing to do this morning because they removed all of the bandages yesterday and just used plasters.  They smother the wounds with something called Betadine which is an evil dark brown liquid to help the skin heal. Unfortunately the plaster came off during the night and I had to wash all of the bed linen - it was covered with the stuff. Missy is just fine although she should have had all of her shots in  September but I am not allowed to drive and so  cannot visit the vet.


----------



## freesia

Thanks @Kaylz. I put a call in to my DSN this morning and am waiting for her to call back.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I wouldn't have had carbs as you were in fact high, generally a small protein snack like a chunk of cheese tricks the brain and the symptoms stop, remember we would like you to get stable, not yo-yoing xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Thanks @Kaylz. I put a call in to my DSN this morning and am waiting for her to call back.


Keep us updated, I love my Echo pens lol xx


----------



## Michael12421

I am not yo-yoing as much as I used to. In fact I think that I am doing rather well all considered. During my enforced darkness and a friend was doing my readings I was waking up in the mid 20-s.  I am now down to what I consider much more acceptable readings.  OK, I am not smug about it but I am happier. It's nice to be happy and content.


----------



## ConfusedCraig

HenryBennett said:


> I think we just hope that they make a sensible substitution - but it’s mostly a forlorn hope. The drivers probably never do the shopping or any cooking!



I don't mind substitutions personally even when they substitute odd stuff.  It's just a bit of variety.  What I hate is when you order X amount of things and they only send you two or three.  Worse when they *still charge you* for the full amount you had ordered, because it's a pain to get the money back and half the time barely seems worth it.


----------



## Kaylz

ConfusedCraig said:


> I don't mind substitutions personally even when they substitute odd stuff.  It's just a bit of variety.  What I hate is when you order X amount of things and they only send you two or three.  Worse when they *still charge you* for the full amount you had ordered, because it's a pain to get the money back and half the time barely seems worth it.


Variety like that isn't good if your like me though and are strict and the carbs are widely different to what you ordered lol, also when we've had cat food subbed they have sent "in gravy" that's fair enough if they want to send one of their staff members to clean up the mess as his tummy isn't used to it so makes him a wee bit unwell lol

I've never had an issue getting refunded though if I haven't had an order note mentioning a wrong item, currently waiting to see if they will refund me another £4 for the same mistake that is 3rd time   
xx


----------



## Annemarie

Bad night felt twitchy all night. After slightly less than usual insulin then our evening meal last night (prawns, big salad, packet of crisps, berries, nuts, cream and a small slice of cake) my bloods started to drop. When the score was 3.8 I had 3 Dextrose, it still declined so bread, peanut butter and a coffee with a tiny bit of sugar. It took nearly 2 hours to reach 6.8 eventually settling at 8.9. Back to my normal today


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I am not yo-yoing as much as I used to. In fact I think that I am doing rather well all considered. During my enforced darkness and a friend was doing my readings I was waking up in the mid 20-s.  I am now down to what I consider much more acceptable readings.  OK, I am not smug about it but I am happier. It's nice to be happy and content.


Been there, done that (having someone tell me what my BG was after any of my eye treatments) lol, I'm glad your happy and  content at what your achieving these days, I really am, hopefully your feeling more confident in making your own adjustments now too
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Annemarie bread isn't the fastest acting on its own and you added fat by putting peanut butter on it which also delays the effect of carbs so that's why it took  nearly 2 hours, hope your feeling ok today, even the mildest of hypo's leaves me with the most dreadful "hypo hangover"  xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Been there, done that (having someone tell me what my BG was after any of my eye treatments) lol, I'm glad your happy and  content at what your achieving these days, I really am, hopefully your feeling more confident in making your own adjustments now too
> xx


I am more confident  and sparing with my bolus. I've got my basal down to 15 but maybe tomorrow I will go down to 14 because after my walk this afternoon - I had cheese instead of a biscuit as you suggested - I was a bit jittery and my reading was 2.9 when I got home. My brain obviously isn't tricked by the cheese.  Pasta and pisto tonight but it will  be a tad difficult as the cheese has filled me up and I'm not the least bit hungry.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I think you misunderstood me, I did not suggest you try cheese before a walk or to treat a low, I suggested cheese to suppress the symptoms when experiencing a false low (hypo symptoms at acceptable or higher levels) 
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Oh, sorry - I did misunderstand.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> When you order on-line in the UK can you specify 'no substitutions' or are you grateful that they send you something


You can specify no substitutions and I do for my chocolate now as I learnt the hard way. I mistakenly thought if they had no Green & Black 85% they would substitute it with another brand ie Lindt. No, I got 70% G&B! When you’re buying 4 bars at £2 each it’s a bit annoying. I did eat it though! I didn’t think I would have needed to specify a substitute for spinach,  if there  isn’t any frozen spinach I would have thought fresh would have been a much better substitute! The picker obviously wasn’t a cook of any sort.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Miserable, wet and chilly morning here. Only to be expected at the end of October, I suppose. Took an umbrella with me when we went to get a newspaper post-breakfast, just in case, but didn't need it.
> 
> Sainsbury's delivery at lunchtime, but some curious substitutions. Ordered Shower Shine, substituted Kitchen Cleaner. Yeah, that's going to do the business on our shower screens. Ordered haddock fillets for a new recipe my wife wants to try tomorrow, substituted smoked haddock fillets. Why do they think smoked is a suitable substitute? Once again, no large eggs. Is there a shortage of large eggs? Morrisons down the road never seem to have any either.
> 
> Happy to have dropped back to a 5.3 on waking.
> 
> Martin


I think large eggs are subjective depending on the supermarket. I usually buy local ones from my butcher but I’m making a quiche tomorrow and have just nipped to Aldi for some “ large” eggs and they look tiny compared to my local ones.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> What makes you say that? It isn't the drivers that make the subs it's down to the pickers and packers xx


My understanding is that the drivers pick and pack.


----------



## grovesy

HenryBennett said:


> My understanding is that the drivers pick and pack.


Well in Sainsbury' and they have always have staff in store going around doing the picking with special trolley going around the store.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> What makes you say that? It isn't the drivers that make the subs it's down to the pickers and packers xx


From the Sainsbury’s website:
“As a Sainsbury’s delivery driver, you’ll be tasked with putting together orders, delivering items and keeping track of the day’s undertakings while being friendly and personable, logical, sensible, patient and efficient.“

They aren’t all the same, but I think most drivers have to pick & pack these days. I might be wrong of course.


----------



## HenryBennett

grovesy said:


> Well in Sainsbury' and they have always have staff in store going around doing the picking with special trolley going around the store.


Yet I’ve been told they don’t take stock from stores and have special warehouses.


----------



## HenryBennett

grovesy said:


> Well in Sainsbury' and they have always have staff in store going around doing the picking with special trolley going around the store.


I’ve certainly never seen delivery vans going in and out of my local Sainsbury’s.

It’s many years since I worked for a very large food manufacturer but each supermarket chain has its own idea on logistics and it changes over time. But it is common for drivers to pick and pack which, I believe, is why you generally get very poor and inappropriate substitutions.


----------



## Kaylz

@HenryBennett no drivers do not pick and pack, they are completely separate jobs and posted as individuals, the driver only collects the bagged orders from the warehouses xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> @HenryBennett no drivers do not pick and pack, they are completely separate jobs and posted as individuals, the driver only collects the bagged orders from the warehouses xx


If you say so.


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> Once again, no large eggs. Is there a shortage of large eggs? Morrisons down the road never seem to have any either.
> 
> 
> Martin


Martin, large eggs are laid by older hens (in their second or third season) apart from the double yolkers which are laid by young pullets whose reproductive tract hasn't got into a regular pattern of ovulation. At this time of year older hens go off lay and moult, so this may be why you are struggling to get large eggs particularly if you buy free range rather than factory farmed as the latter are kept in artificial light to keep them laying longer and fool their body clock that the days are not getting shorter so it isn't time to moult yet.... hope that makes sense.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning but less than 5 mins later it was  up to 7.9 and my Fiasp took an hour to get me down to a level I deemed low enough to eat breakfast, which was rather disappointing after 5 days of only needing 25 mins. That said, I have had to do correction after correction today. I actually got to the point of wondering whether I had in fact injected my morning Levemir because levels just seemed intent on going skyward (but I had.... thank goodness for Novopen Echo so that I could check!). I have felt quite stressed most of the day (anxiety attack) and don't really know why but that is probably causing my raised levels. It has been dull and wet and overcast all day and that certainly hasn't helped my spirits. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 for me this morning but less than 5 mins later it was  up to 7.9 and my Fiasp took an hour to get me down to a level I deemed low enough to eat breakfast, which was rather disappointing after 5 days of only needing 25 mins. That said, I have had to do correction after correction today. I actually got to the point of wondering whether I had in fact injected my morning Levemir because levels just seemed intent on going skyward (but I had.... thank goodness for Novopen Echo so that I could check!). I have felt quite stressed most of the day (anxiety attack) and don't really know why but that is probably causing my raised levels. It has been dull and wet and overcast all day and that certainly hasn't helped my spirits. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow.


That sounds a rubbish day and certainly hope both you and the weather are brighter tomorrow xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Keep us updated, I love my Echo pens lol xx


Hry @Kaylz. So my DSN rang me back and i explained the problem. Originally she said to up the Tresiba by 1u but then agreed that as some days my levels are good on waking i might end up having more hypos. She is sending me an Echo pen through the post and emailing my surgery to put the cartridges on prescription. Hopefully just the extra half unit will make the difference.


----------



## Annemarie

Kaylz said:


> @Annemarie bread isn't the fastest acting on its own and you added fat by putting peanut butter on it which also delays the effect of carbs so that's why it took  nearly 2 hours, hope your feeling ok today, even the mildest of hypo's leaves me with the most dreadful "hypo hangover"  xx


You’re quite right about the bread but I had forgotten to mention the whole bar of chocolate that I ate first after the Dextrose. My ‘hang over day’ got worse, an urgent rush to the Vets with my dog then my car died in their car park. I had the windows open to speak with Vet so got soaked waiting 90 minutes for AA - they advertise under an hour for women on their own. The guy arrived without a mask but he did get me going so straight home to eat then took the car to the garage. Picking it, and the bill, up tomorrow


----------



## Kaylz

Annemarie said:


> You’re quite right about the bread but I had forgotten to mention the whole bar of chocolate that I ate first after the Dextrose. My ‘hang over day’ got worse, an urgent rush to the Vets with my dog then my car died in their car park. I had the windows open to speak with Vet so got soaked waiting 90 minutes for AA - they advertise under an hour for women on their own. The guy arrived without a mask but he did get me going so straight home to eat then took the car to the garage. Picking it, and the bill, up tomorrow


the chocolate would have delayed the absorption of carbs as well, I hope your dog is ok! Hope the 2 incidents aren't too costly xx


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks @SueEK My sister is coming over tomorrow which always lifts my spirits and we will do something outdoors so hope the weather is kind to us then.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia if they don't also send a spare please remember to get in touch with either them or your GP to get one organised ASAP, they do last but you always should have a spare "just in case" I would have been in big trouble if I hadn't had a spare in the cupboard last year xx


----------



## grovesy

HenryBennett said:


> Yet I’ve been told they don’t take stock from stores and have special warehouses.


Well i have seen them going around my local store! They get in the way and the trolley's take up loads of space.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia if they don't also send a spare please remember to get in touch with either them or your GP to get one organised ASAP, they do last but you always should have a spare "just in case" I would have been in big trouble if I hadn't had a spare in the cupboard last year xx


Thanks @Kaylz , will ask. She didn't mention a spare, although the pre filled pens have a date of 2022 so could use them in an emergency in the meantime x


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> Well i have seen them going around my local store! They get in the way and the trolley's take up loads of space.


Same for me. But that’s because the stores do the 2 Hour Rapid Delivery thing. I’m guessing that has to come from the store rather than a warehouse.


----------



## ConfusedCraig

grovesy said:


> Well i have seen them going around my local store! They get in the way and the trolley's take up loads of space.


I used to work in Tesco and I can say that the fairly small amount of home deliveries we did (most was handled by a larger nearby shop, not sure why we occasionally did some) were done by the actual in store staff and would be picked up by the driver in one of the loading bays.

And the ASDA near me also takes thier stock out of the store, they have special staff going around filling trolleys and the delivery trucks load up in the back (they also do click and collect out of the back of the shop in the same way).


----------



## HenryBennett

I met my newest great nephew (on my wife’s side) on zoom tonight. He’s just a week old and looking less like Winston Churchill than he did just after he was born. Theodore, to be called Teddy. My sister in law is understandably heart broken that she can’t get over to Leeds to see him.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 for me today
A bit drier at the moment maybe venturing out later...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

A very cold and frustrating night. 3.6 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

05:37 BS 5.9 

Yippee! To my surprise my new iPhone SE 2020 DID indeed arrive just before midday yesterday delivered by DHL & I spent all day playing with it! It must have been sailing across the water overnight as I got an email around 08:30 saying it was at Belfast & now out for delivery: that was impressively fast; REALLY did take 24 hours!  Transferring all of my stuff from the old phone was a doddle too: MUCH easier & quicker than I thought with Bluetooth; it’s my first transfer as this is only my 2nd iPhone as the iPhone 6 was my very first smartphone!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS: in a bit of a new toy, excited, novel phase! Bouncy emoji!


----------



## SueEK

6.8 for me today. Knee now better, hooray. Work has slowed down for the time being, just busy rather than manic, even bigger hooray   . Ordered our bedroom carpets yesterday but they are going to take at least 5 weeks to come in and we can’t make appt for fitting until they arrive in store, so cold feet for Christmas.
Hope everyone is well and has a good day x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 this morning which slightly up on yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today. New sensor, which Is reading on the low side, and annoyingly suggested I was hypo overnight  Disappointing after the last sensor which was pretty much spot on. Ah well, it's still more useful than finger pricks!


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> so cold feet for Christmas


Slippers it is then !


----------



## SueEK

Snowwy said:


> Slippers it is then !


Sure is - I have those slipper boots that keep my ankles warm, luverly. It’s getting up in the middle of the night that will bother me, wooden floors followed by a tiled bathroom floor brrrr!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A very shocking and disappointing 9.0 for me  can only blame the lack of sleep due to numerous nightmares and then the most painful cramp I've had in my life, sore to even walk now and feeling down already 

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.7 after a disturbed night, think eating late is never good for me but was working till 8pm. 
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. Off to the office today and thinking of you all with your cramps, new family members, misreading sensors, cold floors etc and will wish you all well. 
Including those who live in Spain and elsewhere as I don’t want to leave you out Michael!

Off to the gym for a little wake up exercise before work. Catch you later!


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.8 for me today. New sensor, which Is reading on the low side, and annoyingly suggested I was hypo overnight  Disappointing after the last sensor which was pretty much spot on. Ah well, it's still more useful than finger pricks!


I hate it when they do that, it affects my time in target and makes me not respond to hypos as I know it is a lie! But as you say so much better than finger pricks. I have never had one which is higher than blood, have you?


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A very shocking and disappointing 9.0 for me  can only blame the lack of sleep due to numerous nightmares and then the most painful cramp I've had in my life, sore to even walk now and feeling down already
> 
> Have a nice day folks
> xx


Ouch ouch, hype your day gets better.


----------



## Annemarie

7.8 first thing, I had Novarapid an hour ago so just about to get breakfast


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this am.  

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a Studio special 5.2 for me.

Some very fine noises laid down yesterday and hopefully more to follow today .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

congrats on the HS @khskel xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.0 for me this morning. Off to do a weekly shop today. Have a good day folks x


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


----------



## Docb

5.0 for me.  

Off to the opticians this morning. No, not an eye check or anything like that but I have broken the frame of my relatively new glasses. How? Taking off my face mask, my glasses got caught in the face mask straps and off they went, landing in a concrete path.  Optician's receptionist told me they are getting quite a lot of business due to this.  So take care all you glasses wearing face makers!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


So sorry for your sad news, @eggyg .


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg How very sad.My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


Oh dear @eggyg , a tough time for you and the wider family at the moment ((virtual hugs))


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


Couldn't bring myself to 'like' your post.  Am so sorry to hear about your auntie, sending hugs and kind wishes your way


----------



## Lanny

So sad to hear that @eggyg  My heart goes out to you! I have no other words!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> I hate it when they do that, it affects my time in target and makes me not respond to hypos as I know it is a lie! But as you say so much better than finger pricks. I have never had one which is higher than blood, have you?


No, most of them tend to read low, which is why I was surprised when the last one was almost entirely in line with blood readings throughout! As you say, a sensor reading low when you already have good control gives a lot of false hypos and messes up your statistics  I have just had a 14 day stretch with zero hypos on the old sensor, and already 1 on the new one! I don't use basal insulin, so any overnight 'hypos' are incorrect. You ought to be able to calibrate a sensor by taking blood readings on the reader, and also discard any readings from sensors that are completely inaccurate and get replaced


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


Very sorry to hear this  {{{HUGS}}} I hope your cousin is improving, it's such an awful thing to happen at any time, but particularly when you are ill with the same problem


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


Very sorry to hear your news @eggyg My thoughts are with you


----------



## adrian1der

After two days of 5.8s I knew it couldn't last. Although still very pleased with a 5.9 at 07:03

Better morning here in West Berks. Walking across the garden to let the chickens out in my dressing gown was awful yesterday morning. Much more pleasant today


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


Sorry to hear this, take care.


----------



## silentsquirrel

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6 today. Woke to a message to say my auntie died last night.


So sorry to hear this sad news, thinking of you and all your family.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My condolences to you @eggyg and your family.
Dez


----------



## Lanny

Oohh! Just got a text reminder from the hospital for my upcoming appointment with the cardiologist on Monday 02/11/20 but, it’s now by phone instead & it’s written in bold capitals DO NOT ATTEND THE HOSPITAL!  Good thing they sent the text or I would have gone! Even better as I was thinking it’s going to be VERY expensive to take 6 taxi journeys in a week: 24 hour heart monitor to get & return on 10&11/11/20; was looking up Uslterbus & NI Railways journey planners on their Translink website but, was VERY apprehensive about public transport!  A bit of relief for another week then before I HAVE to venture out for the heart monitor the following week!

Purse strings are just that bit tighter after buying a new iPhone but, got it a bit sooner than intended for NI’s equivalent of the NHS Covid app, that one doesn’t work for NI & there’s another one for us here, that needs at least ios 13 AND it’s coming up to my 49th. Birthday at the end of November; a better treat than chocolate cake which I don’t really fancy this year!

With upcoming appointments etc that I’m expecting as things get seen to, I’ll need to leave the house a bit more & that app is a wee bit of a confidence boosting morale that helps a wee bit! There’s only so much that can be done by phone!


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz Shove up, cos I'm joining you on the 9.0 step this morning. It is some small consolation that I am in good company but still pretty chewed off. 
You would think I was injecting water instead of insulin the last couple of days. Upped my basal last night by 2 units to 5 but still went up to a BG of 14 in the early hours! 
Shot myself 4.5 units of Fiasp this morning with my 16 units of Levemir and it took an hour and a quarter to come down to 5.9 with a downward slanted arrow when I ate my regular weighed breakfast (30g carbs) then just skimmed 4.0 before the carbs started to kick in and now back up to 11.1 and still rising and not had any lunch. I have just used 3 correction units as the 2units I kept giving myself throughout the day yesterday had little impact. 
So pleased these chaotic readings are happening after my recent HbA1c result, but still pretty frustrated. Just trying to keep in mind that "*we need as much insulin as we need"* although I feel that I am resisting the obvious course of action which is to increase my daytime basal. Have been steady on 16 units during the day for nearly a year and therefore really reluctant to increase that for some stupid reason. Promising myself here that I'll make it 18 tomorrow if I don't see any change for the rest of today. I know it makes sense and I need to be logical about it..... Sometimes writing it down helps to highlight when you are being unreasonably pig headed.

@eggyg Sending my deepest sympathies. It really is an absolutely heartbreaking situation but I hope your cousin will soon turn the corner in her battle with it and she and her husband will both recover well. It really brings it home to you how serious the situation is when you read of such sad stories happening to real, ordinary people.

@khskel Congrats on your HS and also making some great music.

@Michael12421 please be careful and aim to be a little higher with your readings. Would much rather you were posting 8s and 9s than 3s, particularly at the moment.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i'm so sorry to hear your news. Theres nothing anyone can say to make things better so just know we are all here for you and our thoughts go out to your wider family x


----------



## Bexlee

Sorry to hear your news @eggyg


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 again this morning. The weather forecast isn’t good


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.2 for me.

Looks very wild out there this morning. The dogs don’t care tho, they still want their walk!

So sorry to hear your sad news @eggyg. (((Hugs))) to you and your family.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A more acceptable but still on the higher side 6.7 for me this morning 
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   5.2 for me.
> 
> Looks very wild out there this morning. The dogs don’t care tho, they still want their walk!
> 
> So sorry to hear your sad news @eggyg. (((Hugs))) to you and your family.


Congrats on the HS xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Bloden 

06:40 BS 7.8.

I finished watching Pole to Pole yesterday & will be moving onto watching Full Circle today!

I have to say that everything looks SO impressively good on the new iPhone as it’s the first Apple HDR device I have & I prefer the smaller size to hold in my hand, than the iPad mini 4, when watching films etc: even on a smaller screen the retina display is noticeably crisper, sharper & the colours definition is SO much better! Yep! I’m still in the new. Wow!, novel phase!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today.  
Looks like its going to be raining a lot. 
Keep safe, well and dry.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning but that’s probably because I had an awful night’s sleep last night. Lots and lots of stresses at the moment. But they will pass.

Just rechecked and it’s now 5.2 - not that it counts as it’s the second reading of the day but still #Woop!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
After a disturbed night caused by men with very bright lights working on the railway line recompacting the stones under the rails, I eventually got back to sleep...   
A 5.7 this morning.

A question? Does anyone else get different readings from different hands?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8 4 here, reduced basal again, to try and stop the dip into the red, so I started at 7.8 and of course I got a completely flat line for once.
Had a rush of optimism and made Christmas puddings yesterday. Oh well, they’ll keep til next year if necessary.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.7, a bit higher than of late. Thanks for all of your condolences. I spent most of yesterday in a blur to tell the truth. Still struggling to believe it. My auntie’s son lives in Italy and of course with the present circumstances it’s unlikely he’ll get home for his mum’s funeral as he’ll have to self isolate for two weeks first. I so feel for the family at this time, I feel angry and frustrated so I can’t imagine how they are. I messaged my ill cousin, she’s recovering at home, to see if any help was required ie running around, giving lifts, shopping etc but she’s said they are fine at the moment. Helpless is an understatement! 
Today the forecast is dire, heavy rain and winds so I’ll be stuck indoors but going to do some baking for our grandchildren who are coming to stay at the weekend. We’re having a Halloween party. As we’re in Tier 1 ( for the moment) we are still able to mix households up to 6 so are making the most of it. I am thinking it could change very soon as the cases and deaths in our area are going up quite a lot. I’ve got Covid19 fatigue now and wish the worse was over, I know it’ll never go away but I think we all need a bit of respite from it now. Sorry for all the doom and gloom at the moment but hopefully normal Eggy service will resume soon. Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6.7, a bit higher than of late. Thanks for all of your condolences. I spent most of yesterday in a blur to tell the truth. Still struggling to believe it. My auntie’s son lives in Italy and of course with the present circumstances it’s unlikely he’ll get home for his mum’s funeral as he’ll have to self isolate for two weeks first. I so feel for the family at this time, I feel angry and frustrated so I can’t imagine how they are. I messaged my ill cousin, she’s recovering at home, to see if any help was required ie running around, giving lifts, shopping etc but she’s said they are fine at the moment. Helpless is an understatement!
> Today the forecast is dire, heavy rain and winds so I’ll be stuck indoors but going to do some baking for our grandchildren who are coming to stay at the weekend. We’re having a Halloween party. As we’re in Tier 1 ( for the moment) we are still able to mix households up to 6 so are making the most of it. I am thinking it could change very soon as the cases and deaths in our area are going up quite a lot. I’ve got Covid19 fatigue now and wish the worse was over, I know it’ll never go away but I think we all need a bit of respite from it now. Sorry for all the doom and gloom at the moment but hopefully normal Eggy service will resume soon. Have a good day.


I’ve lost count of how many Zoom funerals I’ve attended. In the first two months it was into double figures. 
They’re odd but they’re still invaluable for those left behind and especially so for those overseas who can’t be with others in these extraordinary times. 
One tip though would be to get everyone to mute their microphones at the very start or else it quickly becomes a barrage of noises off.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3

Heading back up north today. Four more tracks in the can. All in all some glorious noise.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone 6.3 for me. It looks grey, wet and miserable out therr today. Got to nip out this morning and pick up a few ingredients i forgot yesterday to make a chocolate cheesecake. Older daughter and son in law coming for tea tomorrow. I think we are going into tier 2 from Saturday so it will be the last time we are together indoors for a while.


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 this morning for me after another increase in overnight basal of half a unit and I have split the difference this morning and gone with 17 instead of the 18units I said I would use, as I am going shopping and don't want to risk getting caught out with a hypo whilst I am out with the car. 

Congrats to @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your House Specials.  Dez you make it all look far too easy!... May have to rename it a House Normal for you.

Rain hasn't arrived here yet but won't be long!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.9 today. Am collecting 2 of my grandchildren in an hour to go and buy pumpkins and then to cut them out. Have never ever bought or done a pumpkin in my life so I hope they are more imaginative than me. Have a pile of washing up to do first as couldn’t be bothered to do it last night. Raining cats and dogs today and apparently Brighton is possibly going into tier 2 soon as cases are rising fast, oh dear.
Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Bloden .
@eggyg our thoughts are with you x
Enjoy your day x


----------



## SB2015

Morning all, a 6.7 this morning after a sleepless night .  Couldn’t get to sleep finally checked levels and 13.8.  No logical reason (apart from DF being in her rounds again), once I was back in range I slept.  In spite of all the efforts of the DF I have just checked my HbA1c which is now 44.  VERY PLEASED.

Thinking of you @eggyg .  Take care yourselves too.

Congrats @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo  on HS

@Snowwy I do get different values even on the same hand but not by much.

We went down to Ikea for some new lights. All very spaced out and felt very safe.  Finished by doing all the local Christmas Shopping apart from some cheeses.  Job done.  The susual Secret Santa with my family shelved for this year, as posting loses the secret ness and it is more the entertainment in seeing people open them rather than the gifts.  So we have booked a Zoom meal together the weekend before when we usually gather here.  We will all eat the dish that we normally contribute to the meal and have a toast.  Not the same but I know it will be fun.

Wet and windy day.  A couple of days of helping a friend, at a distance, to make a Secret Folds Book. 
Keep cosy


----------



## Michael12421

Goodmorning - 5.7


----------



## adrian1der

Horrible day in West Berks today - got very wet doing the chickens.

Very pleased with a 5.3 this morning. Four mornings in a row with a 5


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.2 for me.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.


And another! Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Snowwy said:


> A question? Does anyone else get different readings from different hands?


Early on, I once did an experiment and got three different readings from the same finger  Truth is, blood is not homogenous i.e. there are slight differences in glucose detected, plus meters/strips/scans are not 100% accurate  Some have also suggested that it depends on how hard you have to squeeze to get the blood out, as it may contain more interstitial fluid which dilutes the blood sample!  Best not to think too hard about it!


----------



## SueEK

Well change of plan. Went to get my grandchildren and my daughter had just been notified that someone at her work has tested positive for Covid. She has been in contact with him and as it is a sports centre he has obviously touched loads of areas. They have said she can still go into work which I am confused about. Surely if she has had contact she should isolate. I have had to say that I wouldn’t have the kids today as I don’t want to take the risk. Also she spent the day with my DIL and other grandson yesterday who I am supposed to be having all day and tomorrow night. I’m not sure what to say to DIL - should I have him or not. The problem is they have booked a night away and there is absolutely no one else who could have him. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> The problem is they have booked a night away and there is absolutely no one else who could have him. Any thoughts anyone?


I would think that if your DIL has been in close contact with your daughter who has been in contact with a positive case then they would all be better to isolate meaning your DIL shouldn't be going anywhere for the night now xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I would think that if your DIL has been in close contact with your daughter who has been in contact with a positive case then they would all be better to isolate meaning your DIL shouldn't be going anywhere for the night now xx


That’s what I was thinking. Such a bloomin nuisance.


----------



## tigers12

7.9 for me xx


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Local paper says that we are on the brink of a move into Tier 2 here as the infection rate is close to 100 per 100,00 and apparently that's the trigger point, but our Council leader says "only if the Government orders it". Since we're pretty well conjoined with Reading and Bracknell I expect it would have to be all three at once otherwise it would make no sense, but I understand the other two aren't that keen on it either. We'll see.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone. Stay safe (and dry, if you can).
> 
> Martin


Similar position here. Oxfordshire CC wants the whole of the county in Tier 2, but the Government overruled them. It does seem a bit of overkill at the moment, there are very few cases in our rural area, Oxford is the problem, but the local authority reckons cases will cascade out to the rest of the county.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That’s what I was thinking. Such a bloomin nuisance.


I agree, we're waiting to find out what position we'll be in next week as Nicola Sturgeon is supposed to be doing it today, there are 5 confirmed cases in the West of our town so we'll see  xx


----------



## Ditto

7 for me. I'm pigging for England so expected to put weight on and have a high reading but you just never know... have a good day all.


----------



## Bexlee

Haven’t posted waking numbers for a few days as I’ve been in double figures pretty much all the time since Monday morning. Maybe a break from school doesn’t agree with me!

Currently 12.8. I manage to get down to 7 ish then it goes up again. Tried different pens / batch of pens etc. Assume I have a lurgy but don’t feel ill! Hopefully they’ll go down soon.


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> Haven’t posted waking numbers for a few days as I’ve been in double figures pretty much all the time since Monday morning. Maybe a break from school doesn’t agree with me!
> 
> Currently 12.8. I manage to get down to 7 ish then it goes up again. Tried different pens / batch of pens etc. Assume I have a lurgy but don’t feel ill! Hopefully they’ll go down soon.


I hope things settle @Bexlee.
I used to find that I needed so much more insulin during the holidays as I just didn’t use it up in the same way when not having to get up each day and work so hard. 
On the other hand when bugs are flying and you have had a long half term it is so easy to go down with something.  Look after yourself


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Bexlee said:


> Haven’t posted waking numbers for a few days as I’ve been in double figures pretty much all the time since Monday morning. Maybe a break from school doesn’t agree with me!
> 
> Currently 12.8. I manage to get down to 7 ish then it goes up again. Tried different pens / batch of pens etc. Assume I have a lurgy but don’t feel ill! Hopefully they’ll go down soon.


Asymptomatic Covid? We diabetics can often detect that something's going on from our blood readings, even when we feel fine.  Hope things settle for you soon


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap @Northerner a 5.9 for me too!
Tried a low carb curry from Aldi last night 10g for the whole portion, shared it with my lovely wife and added a few mushrooms, peppers etc. and had vegetable rice with it. Was all very yum washed down with a beer from a local brewery.

Sorry, bit early to talk about food...
Going for a run shortly   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.0 this morning, probably from the small portion of pasta and a fruit yogurt last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here. Honestly, I haven’t changed a thing! Last week, I was in the 7s in the morning. This week, I’m circling the drain (as kookycat used to say). What a crazy condition!

Looks like full wet weather gear is required for this morning’s walk - wetsuit and snorkel it is then.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.4 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 today and out early doors to babysit our three youngest. Should be fun! We’ve been promised a mostly dry day with sunshine, that’ll be nice for a change. Has been a very, very wet week. Have a nice day.


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 this morning! And off to the gym!

Catch you all later folks


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.7 today and out early doors to babysit our three youngest. Should be fun! We’ve been promised a mostly dry day with sunshine, that’ll be nice for a change. Has been a very, very wet week. Have a nice day.


How old are they? And have a good day, you deserve it


----------



## SB2015

5.4 this morning. Another cold, wet and windy day.

Another day to work with friends on their Secret Folds books, like my demo one.
They were used in China historically to store sewing threads and patterns for embroidery, 
and created using handmade paper.


Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.7 today and out early doors to babysit our three youngest. Should be fun! We’ve been promised a mostly dry day with sunshine, that’ll be nice for a change. Has been a very, very wet week. Have a nice day.


Are they young enough to go splashing in puddles?
Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I'm also joining the 5.9 club this morning

So our county has been put into level 2 starting Monday which is no change to the current restrictions

Have a nice day folks
xx


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Honestly, I haven’t changed a thing! Last week, I was in the 7s in the morning. This week, I’m circling the drain (as kookycat used to say). What a crazy condition


Keeps us on our toes!!
Enjoy your walk


----------



## SB2015

Congrats on the Hs @ColinUK 
Have a good day


----------



## Gruers

8.2 this morning and the en-suite remodelling coming along nicely will be finished on Monday hopefully 
off to golf later


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @ColinUK on the House Special. Just missed it by 0.1 myself this morning. 
I didn't get out yesterday to walk because of the continuous rain. It's not raining today but I have a bit of a dicky tum, so I won't be straying too far from the loo.  

C'est la vie!

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, reverted to higher basal, only half a unit more than yesterday but 4 whole mol/l difference in waking reading.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> How old are they? And have a good day, you deserve it


A boy of 13 and two girls 8 and 2, although I don’t think our Rhys would appreciate me saying we were “ babysitting” him! He’ll help Mr Eggy bang some nails in something and me and the girls will do some dancing and prancing about! If the rain stays off as promised we’ll go for a walk, they live in the back of beyond of the back of beyond, we could walk miles without seeing a car. Plenty of tractors though!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Are they young enough to go splashing in puddles?
> Have a good day.


Are you ever too old to splash in puddles? They live on a farm, it’s usually one big puddle this time of year. Wellies in the boot of the car as we speak.
Edited to add photo.


----------



## freesia

Morning all, 6.3 for me this morning. Had a spike overnight, probably because i made a low carb cauliflower cheese which was really good but higher in fat. 
@Bexlee , hope your levels settle. I came down with a cold on Friday night though for some reason it didn't affect my levels as it usually does. Maybe you are coming down with something, it was a really long half term. Hope you've had a good rest.
@SB2015 , that folds book is lovely, very clever. I would love to be able to sew, can do cross stitch but thats it. Also taught myself to crochet during lockdown, only basic stitches but its a start


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 5.4 this morning. Another cold, wet and windy day.
> 
> Another day to work with friends on their Secret Folds books, like my demo one.
> They were used in China historically to store sewing threads and patterns for embroidery,
> and created using handmade paper.
> View attachment 15488
> 
> Have a good day.


That looks interesting, is it a type of origami? It looks similar to something we made as children, a fortune telling sort of thing.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a back in the house special 5.2 for me.

Got to down load the rough mixes today and see if our efforts were up to scratch 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 7.7 @ 5.22am for me.  Well done @ColinUK and @khskel on the House Specials.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @ColinUK 

Love the origami @SB2015  I’ve been doing origami since I was 11 years old: my elder brother lent me a book & he had a bookmark of a origami bird in it; took it apart & worked out how to make it by putting it back together! And I was off! I usually make my own but, I learnt the basic types of folds from books first like mountain, valley, sink & bases like petal etc. Did some compound projects too like roses & different flowers that include the stems & leaves but, they’re a lot of carefully measured work to get everything to fit together! Any piece of paper is never left alone for long in my hands: always at least practicing my folds, if not making anything, with sales receipts, bus tickets etc; in my restaurant days on quiet weeknights I’d litter the counters with birds to ease the boredom! Incidentally the semi-waterproof, reusable, wipeable paper table covers make really nice flowers but, ours were only in white so, all the flowers I made were restricted to white with green tissue paper & green wire doubled over & twisted for leaves & stems!

07:56 BS 11.6 Had a weird BS day in that, apart from waking, I was low all day, not hypo low but, in the 4’s so, decided to reduce basal from midnight & I maybe don’t need to reduce that one & it’s the midday basal that needs reducing? Only testing will tell! Yesterday’s waking was 7.8, after breakfast 8.3, before lunch 4.6, quite a drop, after lunch 8.2, before dinner 4.7, after dinner 8.2 & midnight Levemir 4.8 so, had an oatcake & reduced LR by -4! Uhm! Maybe a reduction of -2 might have been better? I’ll reduce midday LR by -2 & see what happens?

Already had breakfast & added +2 correction & will see what BS is like later?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

@SB2015 is your book made with handmade paper or have you used fabric?x


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS too @khskel  Was still typing while you’d posted! Love the photo of you playing the piano too!


----------



## adrian1der

Well, after four successive days in the 5s I knew it couldn't last 

I was expecting a 6 or even a 7 - certainly not a 4.8 at 07:14!

It was dry when I went out to do the chickens this morning but now I'm in the office it is raining quite hard


----------



## freesia

khskel said:


> Morning all and a back in the house special 5.2 for me.
> 
> Got to down load the rough mixes today and see if our efforts were up to scratch
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> View attachment 15492


Great photo. What sort of music do you play?


----------



## khskel

freesia said:


> Great photo. What sort of music do you play?


It's mainly in the Goth/Postpunk area


----------



## Michael12421

We have just had a curfew imposed, bars have to close at 10.30pm and you have to be in your house at 11pm. Does not affect my personally because at 11pm I have already been in bed for 4 hours. Can't go out until 9am.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

First morning test today, as I only received my meter yesterday 10.4 boo hiss!


----------



## CivicFreak

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Been struggling for a while now (doctors are aware), yesterday waking BG was 18.1, today was 12.2


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> No, most of them tend to read low, which is why I was surprised when the last one was almost entirely in line with blood readings throughout! As you say, a sensor reading low when you already have good control gives a lot of false hypos and messes up your statistics  I have just had a 14 day stretch with zero hypos on the old sensor, and already 1 on the new one! I don't use basal insulin, so any overnight 'hypos' are incorrect. You ought to be able to calibrate a sensor by taking blood readings on the reader, and also discard any readings from sensors that are completely inaccurate and get replaced


Gosh, I love those sensors that are 100% accurate. I agree, maybe in time we can discard the error readings. My last predicted HbA1c result was 27 which shows how under my readings were! Oh well, I still love my sensor, just have my favourites!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Anitram said:


> 4 is often stated as the floor and 10 the ceiling so you're only just outside (I'm assuming this was a fasting test on waking, before you ate or drank anything). After a few morning readings you should see a clear picture of how you're doing.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin, 
Yes the reading was before any thing. I do hope for better tomorrow!


----------



## rebrascora

2.9 for me this morning....  
I had woken 40mins earlier on 4.1 with an horizontal arrow and taken a dextrose tablet in an attempt to keep me in range but my evening Levemir was obviously at it's peak activity and determined to take me down. If I had got up then of course DP would have kept me in range, so it is my own fault for sleeping a bit longer. Don't think I was actually as low as 2.9 because all my sensors read a bit lower than finger prick at the low end of the scale but rather disappointing that I didn't manage to head off that hypo. Increased my morning Levemir to 18 today and that has held me much steadier today without needing corrections but I may dial my evening dose back one unit tonight. 

Congratulations to @ColinUK and @khskel on your HS's


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.Yesterday evening was so very strange.  I felt just fine but was down o 2 test strips and as All Saints - today - is a holiday I decided to go to the pharmacy to get some more. It's only half a km there and back.  Barely got home before I was on my knees reaching for JB's! Tested right away and I was 2.9.  In no state to cook I just ate fast acting carbs like there was no tomorrow. Then I fell asleep.  Woke up at 5am.  Am now 3.6 and eating breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 this morning, 
@Michael12421 sounds a bit scary...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

4.9 on a very stormy last day of October!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Very blustery and nippy. Forgot to take bg. I thought it was All Saints tomorrow? I must go cem...


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.7 today. Ears are ringing with my grandsons non stop verbal diarrhoea. Only managed to get the smallest of pumpkins yesterday but he was happy with it, bless him. Am going to peg some small bags of sweets to my small tree out front today for the trick or treaters but think weather is going to be rubbish, will have to ensure the foxes don’t get them.
@Northerner did you ever imagine from your original post that this thread would turn into what it has, I guess not, but what a great one   
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  my weekly read is 6.1 today (down from 6.7 last saturday) but still in the 6's


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

This week hasn’t been Bruce’s week at all, Tuesday he was late to work as he had to phone his dad and ask for a lift due to them putting a small town service bus on for that run, he gets on at the 2nd stop in the town and watched a few that were there first get on but it then reached its limit, now his phone is on the way out and the lock button is being very temperamental, unfortunately I can’t afford to help him out and he can’t even use one of our old phones as the SIM is a different size   

Anyways its a 4.6 for me today, very wet, very cold and I just want to head back to bed which I would do if I didn't have Bubbles to watch, think it's time to talk to Bruce about taking him back
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today.
The fact that they've announced another potential lockdown for the UK I'm glad I'm not in work this weekend as I have a feeling its gonna be a madhouse!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, my normally predictable dawn rise seems to have gone on holiday. Talking of which, looks like our upcoming Devon break will be scuppered. All I want to do is walk along some cliff paths!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning  everyone, I have gone through hell and back but feeling better and 6.5 this morning.  
My 27 year old daughter got caught up in a hammer attack in London on the tube, she was fine but looked after two injured young men and called the ambulance. Very traumatic for her, but dead proud of how when everyone else ran away, she stayed to help, and was the only one. She is taking time off work to recover, and is with her two sisters who are supporting her. I would love to go but she says no as they all took masks off and no socially distancing happened. 
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 8.3 for me today.
> The fact that they've announced another potential lockdown for the UK I'm glad I'm not in work this weekend as I have a feeling its gonna be a madhouse!


Think you’re right and I’m also glad you won’t be there x


----------



## SueEK

New-journey said:


> Good morning  everyone, I have gone through hell and back but feeling better and 6.5 this morning.
> My 27 year old daughter got caught up in a hammer attack in London on the tube, she was fine but looked after two injured young men and called the ambulance. Very traumatic for her, but dead proud of how when everyone else ran away, she stayed to help, and was the only one. She is taking time off work to recover, and is with her two sisters who are supporting her. I would love to go but she says no as they all took masks off and no socially distancing happened.
> I wish you all a good day.


Oh my goodness, how awful for your daughter, I hope she is ok and that the victims recover speedily. Well done to her, I’m sure you are very proud but sad to think these incidents are happening.


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey oh my what an ordeal, glad your daughter is ok and good on her for helping xx


----------



## ColinUK

Happy Saturday folks. And it’s another 5.2 for me!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. My great few days have been scuppered by that pesky DF. i went to bed last night on 6.8, woke at 3.30am to see 14.3 with an upward trend so had 2u correction and went back to bed. Woke this morning to 12.7 with upward trend. One of those days again i suppose... 

@New-journey you should be very proud of your daughter, it was an extremely brave thing she did. I hope she is ok.
@Robin, sorry you might not be able to go.

This year is getting worse, not better, everything seems such an effort atm.

Well, whatever you all have planned for this blustery, cold day, make it a good one. Stay safe everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this morning.  

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning.  5.2 for me too.

Well, we managed half a walk this morning. When we got to the beach, the rain started coming down by the bathtubful, and the wind was blowing it into every crack n crevice - eek!  - so we turned back.

What a brave daughter @New-journey...terrifying!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.7 on this very blustery day, Storm Aidan I believe. Our town went into tier 2 at midnight, we had a whole 11 hours notice! Apparently our councillors only heard about it when it was reported in the media! The plan today was to have our three youngest grandchildren over for a Halloween party whilst their mum and dad had their first night out since Valentines. It’s still happening, rebel or what? With the news we may be heading for a national lockdown very soon I’m ignoring the tier 2 guidance for this weekend. After tomorrow I’ll be compliant again, promise. Mr Eggy is planning a trip to the supermarket this morning, rather him than me! Take care everyone, stay safe and we WILL get through this, eventually.


----------



## Lanny

Another HS @ColinUK , well done! 

Crikey! @New-journey , that was really brave & kind of your daughter to do what she did!

08:44 BS 7.0 MUCH better & yesterday went better with bolus still the same, midday Levemir -2 that resulted in after meals peaking in the 8’s & down to 5.1 before lunch & dinner so, I put up midnight Levemir back up 2, yesterday’s -4 reduction resulting in an 11 waking BS, & I wake up bang on the top of the target range: NICE planning!

Oh my! It’s been a RAGING storm ALL night & it’s still HOWLING outside right now & showing no signs of abating, yet! THAT really is an apposite emoji: Munch’s The Scream! VERY noisy & wanted to cover my ears!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Just a tad breezy out there. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

I missed your post @Bloden while I was STILL typing & congratulations on your HS too!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Another HS @ColinUK , well done!
> 
> Crikey! @New-journey , that was really brave & kind of your daughter to do what she did!
> 
> 08:44 BS 7.0 MUCH better & yesterday went better with bolus still the same, midday Levemir -2 that resulted in after meals peaking in the 8’s & down to 5.1 before lunch & dinner so, I put up midnight Levemir back up 2, yesterday’s -4 reduction resulting in an 11 waking BS, & I wake up bang on the top of the target range: NICE planning!
> 
> Oh my! It’s been a RAGING storm ALL night & it’s still HOWLING outside right now & showing no signs of abating, yet! THAT really is an apposite emoji: Munch’s The Scream! VERY noisy & wanted to cover my ears!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Cheers @Lanny  Doubt I’ll make three days in a row but let’s see!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Happy Saturday folks. And it’s another 5.2 for me!


Well done. ( Show off!)


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here, my normally predictable dawn rise seems to have gone on holiday. Talking of which, looks like our upcoming Devon break will be scuppered. All I want to do is walk along some cliff paths!


That’s rubbish isn’t it? This whole thing is so frustrating, plans made and then scuppered in the blink of an eye. The only plan I’m making now is to not make any plans!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Mooorning.  5.2 for me too.
> 
> Well, we managed half a walk this morning. When we got to the beach, the rain started coming down by the bathtubful, and the wind was blowing it into every crack n crevice - eek!  - so we turned back.
> 
> What a brave daughter @New-journey...terrifying!


Congratulations on the HS and being brave enough to venture out this morning. I’m hunkering down all weekend.


----------



## adrian1der

Another day below six for me with a 5.4 at 07.08 this stormy morning. That's six days running below six.


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> Another day below six for me with a 5.4 at 07.08 this stormy morning. That's six days running below six.


Well done, they are good results


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Very blustery and nippy. Forgot to take bg. I thought it was All Saints tomorrow? I must go cem...


Yes, All Saints' Day is tomorrow, 1st November.  Presumably the Spanish have transferred the holiday for it to today, not much benefit in having a holiday on a Sunday!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Mooorning.  5.2 for me too.
> 
> Well, we managed half a walk this morning. When we got to the beach, the rain started coming down by the bathtubful, and the wind was blowing it into every crack n crevice - eek!  - so we turned back.
> 
> What a brave daughter @New-journey...terrifying!


Congrats on the HS!!!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Better for me this morning 9.3. followed  this by a coffee and half hour of yoga- up to 12.2 (double checked too)! Out for a walk then. Back down now to 8.9.
I've heard about high impact/weights causing a raise in BG but yoga? So disappointed.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Iwillgetthere said:


> Better for me this morning 9.3. followed  this by a coffee and half hour of yoga- up to 12.2 (double checked too)! Out for a walk then. Back down now to 8.9.
> I've heard about high impact/weights causing a raise in BG but yoga? So disappointed.


If you didn't eat apart from the coffee, the rise may have been your liver giving you a "helpful" boost, and nothing to do with the yoga.


----------



## SB2015

Iwillgetthere said:


> Better for me this morning 9.3. followed  this by a coffee and half hour of yoga- up to 12.2 (double checked too)! Out for a walk then. Back down now to 8.9.
> I've heard about high impact/weights causing a raise in BG but yoga? So disappointed.


It is great that you are monitoring and you will gradually find out what works for you.

I find I rise after a Pilates session which is probably similar to a yoga session.  For me it is a tiny snack straight after I finish that stops the bigger rise, that can be due to the liver dumping some glucose to top you up.  The tiny snack tells the liver not to bother as I am  dealing with it.  I know it seems counter intuitive.


----------



## SB2015

New-journey said:


> Good morning  everyone, I have gone through hell and back but feeling better and 6.5 this morning.
> My 27 year old daughter got caught up in a hammer attack in London on the tube, she was fine but looked after two injured young men and called the ambulance. Very traumatic for her, but dead proud of how when everyone else ran away, she stayed to help, and was the only one. She is taking time off work to recover, and is with her two sisters who are supporting her. I would love to go but she says no as they all took masks off and no socially distancing happened.
> I wish you all a good day.


What a shock.  Good to hear that your daughter is giving herself time to recover.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## SB2015

adrian1der said:


> Another day below six for me with a 5.4 at 07.08 this stormy morning. That's six days running below six.


Looking good.  Well done.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> Happy Saturday folks. And it’s another 5.2 for me!


That’s just greedy Colin.  Well dine


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here, my normally predictable dawn rise seems to have gone on holiday. Talking of which, looks like our upcoming Devon break will be scuppered. All I want to do is walk along some cliff paths!


Sorry that it is looking like you plans have gone awry.
I hope that you have a chance to get away soon.


----------



## SB2015

Woke with a 5.3 and lots of rain hammering against the windows.  Not much sense in getting up.  Two hours later woke again at 7.2.  My body obviously thought I had got up and the DP kicked in.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning and the straightest overnight line I have had since I started using Libre, so my plan of increasing daytime Levemir and decreasing night time by 1 unit seems to have worked well. Unfortunately I have had to have 3 correction doses today so far which is pretty disappointing. Was right at the end of my Levemir cartridge and only got 16 units out of the old one and then 2units out of the new one to make up my new normal of 18 but doesn't seem to have had the same effect it did yesterday to hold me steady. I didn't bolus for DP because I haven't really needed to recently and it was more than an hour before I ate breakfast, so guessing DP probably ate up a lot of my morning bolus. Will go back to adding 2 extra units to my bolus injection tomorrow morning.

@ColinUK Congrats on 2 in a row. Hope you can pull off the impossible and get the hat trick tomorrow. Not sure I have seen anyone achieve it as long as I have been posting here. 

Does anyone remember it happening?

@Bloden Delighted to see you get another one too.

@Michael12421 I am so pleased you went out and got more test strips but very sorry to hear you hypoed on the way home. Please don't leave it until you are down to your last couple of strips next time. Always make sure you have at least a whole pot when you reorder.
Toujeo seems to be unpredictable for you and I really think you need to be putting pressure on your Health Care Professionals to change to a different basal. You have persevered with it for more than long enough with near disastrous results and from what I understand you had good control with Lantus before you were changed. I have also read several posts where other people have struggled with unpredictable levels with Toujeo so I don't think it is down to anything you are doing wrong. It just doesn't suit you and I wonder if it is perhaps a better basal for Type 2 diabetics who are insulin resistant rather than Type 1s like yourself who are more responsive to insuin. 
If you can't get it changed then at least ask for a half unit pen, but there must be some alternative available and I think your current history of hypos clearly indicates that it is causing you serious problems, so I think you have very strong grounds to insist on trying a different basal insulin.
I know change will be scary for you but we will be here to support you through it and your current situation is already very scary and dangerous, so please discuss this with your GP at the earliest opportunity and see what is available. I would personally recommend Levemir (if you have any choice) because it is more flexible and you can adjust daytime and night time doses independently to suit your lifestyle and body's needs.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

silentsquirrel said:


> If you didn't eat apart from the coffee, the rise may have been your liver giving you a "helpful" boost, and nothing to do with the yoga.


I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean


----------



## silentsquirrel

Iwillgetthere said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean


If you search for "dawn phenomenon" on the forum you will find a lot of information about liver dumps.  If your liver thinks your blood glucose may fall because you have not eaten, it may release glucose, often when it is not actually needed.  Eating something can prevent this.


----------



## rebrascora

Iwillgetthere said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean


Hi
There are two main causes of your blood glucose rising. These are firstly the foods you eat but secondly the glucose released into the blood stream by the liver. This latter happens to keep our main organs functioning when there is no food in our system, either during the night or at other times when we are fasting. I imagine the liver to be a bit like a standby generator that kicks in when the fuel runs out, to keep our bodies functioning. It has a tick over function and a rev mode. It is usually on tick over during the night whilst we sleep but gears up a bit in the morning to give us energy to start the day. It is believed to be a throwback to our prehistoric days when we didn't have cupboards and fridges and had to go out to forage or hunt down a wooly mammoth to get food and is referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or sometimes "Foot on the floor syndrome". DP can kick in during the early hours even whilst we sleep but there are many people, like myself who experience it the moment we get out of bed, hence foot on the floor being a more appropriate description. 
My BG will rise by as much as 6-7 mmols within an hour or so of getting out of bed without eating anything unless I inject insulin to correct it. Some people find that a small low carb snack as soon as they get up like a piece of meat or a boiled egg or a chunk of cheese will help to stop it, or breakfast of course, or you can go out and simulate running down a wooly mammoth to try to take care of it if you like.
Try experimenting with testing as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed and then 15 mins after you have got up and see if your levels start rising even though you haven't eaten anything (or done yoga!)


----------



## Iwillgetthere

silentsquirrel said:


> If you search for "dawn phenomenon" on the forum you will find a lot of information about liver dumps.  If your liver thinks your blood glucose may fall because you have not eaten, it may release glucose, often when it is not actually needed.  Eating something can prevent this.





silentsquirrel said:


> If you search for "dawn phenomenon" on the forum you will find a lot of information about liver dumps.  If your liver thinks your blood glucose may fall because you have not eaten, it may release glucose, often when it is not actually needed.  Eating something can prevent this.


Thank you for your help, I shall have a look!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

rebrascora said:


> Hi
> There are two main causes of your blood glucose rising. These are firstly the foods you eat but secondly the glucose released into the blood stream by the liver. This latter happens to keep our main organs functioning when there is no food in our system, either during the night or at other times when we are fasting. I imagine the liver to be a bit like a standby generator that kicks in when the fuel runs out, to keep our bodies functioning. It has a tick over function and a rev mode. It is usually on tick over during the night whilst we sleep but gears up a bit in the morning to give us energy to start the day. It is believed to be a throwback to our prehistoric days when we didn't have cupboards and fridges and had to go out to forage or hunt down a wooly mammoth to get food and is referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or sometimes "Foot on the floor syndrome". DP can kick in during the early hours even whilst we sleep but there are many people, like myself who experience it the moment we get out of bed, hence foot on the floor being a more appropriate description.
> My BG will rise by as much as 6-7 mmols within an hour or so of getting out of bed without eating anything unless I inject insulin to correct it. Some people find that a small low carb snack as soon as they get up like a piece of meat or a boiled egg or a chunk of cheese will help to stop it, or breakfast of course, or you can go out and simulate running down a wooly mammoth to try to take care of it if you like.
> Try experimenting with testing as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed and then 15 mins after you have got up and see if your levels start rising even though you haven't eaten anything (or done yoga!)


Thank you for the explanation! I shall do some further exploration and testing!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 6.7 for me this morning and the straightest overnight line I have had since I started using Libre, so my plan of increasing daytime Levemir and decreasing night time by 1 unit seems to have worked well. Unfortunately I have had to have 3 correction doses today so far which is pretty disappointing. Was right at the end of my Levemir cartridge and only got 16 units out of the old one and then 2units out of the new one to make up my new normal of 18 but doesn't seem to have had the same effect it did yesterday to hold me steady. I didn't bolus for DP because I haven't really needed to recently and it was more than an hour before I ate breakfast, so guessing DP probably ate up a lot of my morning bolus. Will go back to adding 2 extra units to my bolus injection tomorrow morning.
> 
> @ColinUK Congrats on 2 in a row. Hope you can pull off the impossible and get the hat trick tomorrow. Not sure I have seen anyone achieve it as long as I have been posting here.
> 
> Does anyone remember it happening?
> 
> @Bloden Delighted to see you get another one too.
> 
> @Michael12421 I am so pleased you went out and got more test strips but very sorry to hear you hypoed on the way home. Please don't leave it until you are down to your last couple of strips next time. Always make sure you have at least a whole pot when you reorder.
> Toujeo seems to be unpredictable for you and I really think you need to be putting pressure on your Health Care Professionals to change to a different basal. You have persevered with it for more than long enough with near disastrous results and from what I understand you had good control with Lantus before you were changed. I have also read several posts where other people have struggled with unpredictable levels with Toujeo so I don't think it is down to anything you are doing wrong. It just doesn't suit you and I wonder if it is perhaps a better basal for Type 2 diabetics who are insulin resistant rather than Type 1s like yourself who are more responsive to insuin.
> If you can't get it changed then at least ask for a half unit pen, but there must be some alternative available and I think your current history of hypos clearly indicates that it is causing you serious problems, so I think you have very strong grounds to insist on trying a different basal insulin.
> I know change will be scary for you but we will be here to support you through it and your current situation is already very scary and dangerous, so please discuss this with your GP at the earliest opportunity and see what is available. I would personally recommend Levemir (if you have any choice) because it is more flexible and you can adjust daytime and night time doses independently to suit your lifestyle and body's needs.


I’ll try.
Don’t tell the DF but I did have some chocolate this evening though - Waitrose Madagascar 80% and it was delicious!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 





Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

Who can believe it’s already November. I hope it’s a good month for everybody. 5.7 for me.


----------



## ColinUK

This won’t last but I’m revelling in the moment.... 5.2 again today! 

And how good are they on Strictly this year! Even the “joke” contestants are great (apart from JS who is way behind the others in skill and confidence). 

I’d be delighted to see Bill Bailey and Caroline Quentin in the final.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today.   No walkies in the woods this am - it's still too darn windy. 

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> This won’t last but I’m revelling in the moment.... 5.2 again today!



Revel away @ColinUK !!!

A 5.7 for me today!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - after a dreadful night again - 3.4


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

thought i was destined never to test at bedtime last night, first dodgy strip, second battery low and electrical error, got to test in the end though   

6.9 on yet another horrible looking day
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   A naughty 9 for me...after a day of hypos yesterday, I didn’t want to have a correction dose overnight.

Sorry to hear you had a bad night @Michael12421.

Nice work, Mr H. Special @ColinUK.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.3 and so close! Thanks for all your support and lovely remarks about my daughter, she is doing well. 
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.3 on a somewhat quieter morning, weather wise that is. Had our three youngest stay over last night for a Halloween “party” so no Strictly watched, yet. The girls are up and teenager still in bed. We’ll make the most of it as after today it won’t be happening for a while.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning  everyone, I have gone through hell and back but feeling better and 6.5 this morning.
> My 27 year old daughter got caught up in a hammer attack in London on the tube, she was fine but looked after two injured young men and called the ambulance. Very traumatic for her, but dead proud of how when everyone else ran away, she stayed to help, and was the only one. She is taking time off work to recover, and is with her two sisters who are supporting her. I would love to go but she says no as they all took masks off and no socially distancing happened.
> I wish you all a good day.


Good for her - brave and selfless  We need more people like her in this world, I hope that she recovers soon from what must have been very frightening situation


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Driving duties today taking wife and daughter to Hobbycraft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, what a way to start of the day? Laughing in delight at @ColinUK ’s third in a row HS!  Well done Colin!

08:15 BS 9.3 & ok with it as I reduced midnight Levemir back down 2 because I was back in the 4’s again 4.5 before dinner with lunch still peaking at 8.2. So, I temporarily reduced dinner Novorapid by 4 to be on the safe side around 22:00 & was 8.6 went midnight LR went in before going to bed! I’ll reduce midday LR today by another -2. I think my boluses are still ok as the 90 minutes/2 hours after readings aren’t too low being in the 8’s & it’s the basal that’s bringing me just a bit lower than I’m used to before the next meal?

Wow! Bill Bailey was surprisingly REALLY good on Strictly last night but, it was Nicola Adams that was the performance of the night, for me, although Jason Bell’s performance made me laugh in delight & is reminiscent of Judge Rinder’s unrestrained obvious joy in dancing! 

I woke this morning in a quiet peace after the storm, didn’t abate until last evening, & some nice sunshine peeping in through a gap in my bedroom curtains; nice to see a bit of sun again!

A late ish but, hey it’s Sunday, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, if anyone’s seen my Dawn Phenomenon could they send it back? It’s not that I miss it particularly, but I know if I rejig my basal completely, it'll immediately come back.
Our holiday is off, as expected, but also horse riding. That’s me fed up for the next month.


----------



## CivicFreak

Seems like the insulin is starting to help - 9.1 this morning. Better than the average of 15 I was getting


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After an awful day with levels yesterday, woke to a 7.3.  Hopefully they stay better all day.
@ColinUK , congratulations on the trio of HS.
@eggyg, i won't go into detail but Strictly was very good. 
The celebrities are quite high standard this year, though i think i know who will be voted off tonight. Loved Bill Bailey.
@Bexlee , i hope your levels are better and you've had a good rest.
Have a good day all. I shall be making the most of it before going back to the madness but rewarding chaos of working with 5-7yr olds.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, my echo pen came yesterday and i can pick up the cartridges on Monday or Tuesday. Wish me luck with it!x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, my echo pen came yesterday and i can pick up the cartridges on Monday or Tuesday. Wish me luck with it!x


Ohh exciting, which colour did you get? Good luck but you won't need it!  My mum's to pick a prescription up for me tomorrow when she's handing the charity shop keys in, I'm completely out of stock of Tresiba in the fridge   when I say prescription I mean everything that's on my repeat bar ketone strips as it's the first of my serial prescription and needed to order my contraceptive injection too  

It's not going to work, I can tell but I'll do this one, the one due in December and then I'll call after the new year to change back to ordering as and when needed! xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Ohh exciting, which colour did you get?


Its a metallic teal blue.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> then I'll call after the new year to change back to ordering as and when needed


How come they changed it anyway? We just have to re order as and when. I don't have keto strips on my prescription, the GP wouldn't put them on. Luckily i haven't needed many so have managed with what i was given and could order keto sticks from amazon if i need to.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @ColinUK on your House Special Hat Trick.  

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Its a metallic teal blue.


I use the blue for my Novorapid and asked for a red when I changed to cartridges for my Tresiba lol


freesia said:


> How come they changed it anyway? We just have to re order as and when. I don't have keto strips on my prescription, the GP wouldn't put them on. Luckily i haven't needed many so have managed with what i was given and could order keto sticks from amazon if i need to.


Apparently it's easier for them, so I'll get things 2 monthly now, at a time I'll be getting 10 cartridges each of insulins, 5 tubs of BG strips, 1 box lancets, 4 sensors and I think 2 boxes of needles as my D stuff, it'll be ridiculous, I'll use around 2 and a half cartridges of Tresiba at most just now a month and 2 cartridges of Novorapid at most a month so there's the first problem, I'll be receiving my next one and still have at least 1 full box of each! The pharmacist said they are trying it with everyone but its not working for most diabetics because of the unpredictability of the condition, if it were just pills it would be easier for a person but I don't know how often I'll need to test, no idea what may change to require differing amounts of insulin, dodgy test strips, dodgy needles etc but I'll give it until after the new year and get it back to being easy for me! lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Congratulations @ColinUK on your House Special Hat Trick.
> 
> Dez


Thank you!

Been to the gym and just got home, tested again and it’s 5.2 still so I’m about to test the meter just in case


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Good for her - brave and selfless  We need more people like her in this world, I hope that she recovers soon from what must have been very frightening situation


Thanks so much for your lovely words, she is in shock still and knows it will take time to recover. But she is so glad she did help. I reckon every day there are thousands of people taking personal risks to be kind and compassionate and we rarely hear of them.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I'll be receiving my next one and still have at least 1 full box of each!


Wow, seems like such a waste of insulin as we all know the amount taken daily/weekly/monthly can vary. At least you can say you tried it when you change x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Wow, seems like such a waste of insulin as we all know the amount taken daily/weekly/monthly can vary. At least you can say you tried it when you change x


It shouldn't get wasted, the Novorapid I have in the fridge I think is dated until September next year so if it comes with a good shelf life it will still get used just take a while to use it lol, I think I've already 7 cartridges of it just now and only opened one last night so I will be overrun! I'll have 17 come tomorrow night    xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 on my Libre this morning but that was after a 2.6 (finger prick said 3.8, so not as bad as it looks) 2 hours earlier. I half expected it to be a compression low as I really couldn't believe I could be that hypo. Don't understand how it happened as I had exactly the same Levemir doses yesterday as the day before, same level of exercise (not a lot the last couple of days with the weather being poor) and went to bed on an almost identical reading of 6.8 as oppose to 6.7 the night before and no alcohol. Had a lovely flat horizontal line the night before and a steady downward slope into hypo land last night. Will knock another unit off my evening Levemir tonight and see what happens. Feeling a bit groggy today with a hypo headache.... something I don't often get, but definitely feeling it since waking up this morning.

@ColinUK Can't believe you achieved the elusive hat trick. FAB-U-LOUS as CRH would say. I think it should be renamed the "Colin Special" in your honour for the rest of the year! Well done that man! Woohoo! 
That said, we want to know the result of your calibration check as I must confess the thought of a faulty meter did cross my mind.

@Michael12421 Sorry to hear you had a rough night too. Are you OK? What happened?


----------



## adrian1der

Seven days below 6 for me. A 5.8 at 07:18 this morning


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora. Well, I just don't want to bore people again.Some time between 5.30 and 6.00 I was in the kitchen preparing food for dinner.  I had switched on the oven and 3 of fthe hobs and the next thing I knew it was midnight.I was lying on the floor - terazzo, very cold - oven  and hobs blasting out and the door to the courtyard open.  went on my knees to the JB's and then dragged myself to the sofa in the liiving room where I stayed for about 45 minutes until the carbs kicked in and then went to bed, freezing cold.  Today before both walks with Missy I drank 200ml of pineapple juice and my readings are now around 7.


----------



## rebrascora

Firstly @Michael12421 you are not boring us. We need to know what is going on so that we can try to help you, even if it does scare the pants off us ..... and that may be your scariest episode yet!! 
Please ensure you have jelly babies in your pockets at all times so that you don't need to crawl anywhere to get some. 

Had you injected some NovoRapid whilst you were cooking in anticipation of your meal or was there just Toujeo in your system?
How many units of Toujeo are you using now?

Please make an appointment this coming week with the doctor. Something needs to be changed pronto as this is not just dangerous to you but others as well, assuming you have close neighbours. 

In the meantime, please dial your dose back some more. Don't worry about going high but you must prevent any more of those hypos. 

Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Michael12421

No I had not injected NR, there was just the Toujeo in my system. I was injecting 14 units but this morning I reduced it to 13.
I don't want this happening again especially as I thought that I was now getting reasonable readings. Call is booked to the doctor for Thursday but he told me over a year ago that Levemir would not be available to me. I will explain the current situation but I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 So pleased you have booked an appointment. Even if Levemir isn't available, anything other than Toujeo must be worth a try. Please explain to him what happened last night and how dangerous this is making life. Point out that you had good control with Lantus but that Toujeo is just too unpredictable and not suiting your needs and prescribing Levemir is much more cost effective than you collapsing whilst out walking Missy and needing an ambulance to take you to hospital. 
I wonder if he is used to treating Type 2 diabetics rather than Type 1s and is therefore not familiar with how sensitive Type 1s can be to insulin or perhaps doesn't have the authorization to prescribe other basal insulins. If he can't prescribe an alternative then ask for a referral to the diabetes clinic. I know it is a very long journey for you but you must push to get this sorted, even if it means an overnight stay near the clinic hospital to split the journey. I accept that might be difficult in the current climate but you are unlikely to get an appointment straightaway anyway, but at least set the wheels in motion.

We are all really concerned about you. I know you were getting some great readings so I can entirely understand your frustration but will be much happier to see a reading of 10 or more tomorrow and know that you are safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you.  I cannot drive at the moment and an ambulance to Jaen City is out of the question. I think thet you are right inasmuch that he readily admits that he knows next to nothing about diabetes and the Health Service in Andalucia - stretched to the limit at the moment because of the rapid increase of Covid cases - are notoriously reluctant to change their ways.
'We know best' was never so applicable.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Its a metallic teal blue.


Classy.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Classy.


 thats me! Lol


----------



## ColinUK

Meter checked out fine so it’s going to show up tomorrow with a higher reading than the HS after the pizza and the blueberry and chocolate mousse which is now in my belly!

First pizza since diagnosis and boy was it delicious! I’ll take the inevitable hit to my bloods once a year for this I think!


----------



## SB2015

With that menu @colin it sounds worth it once a year, particularly the blueberry and chocolate mouse.
If you smiled whilst you ate it that will also have used up some energy.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.3 at daft o’clock. Got my worry head on again. The impending lockdown is messing with my brain, have tossed and turned all night and have lain awake since 4.30. Not one particular thing just everything. I think we all know we are not going back to “ normal” on 2nd December. There lies madness. Re open everything on the same day? Not going to happen is it? Both my hairdresser and beautician contacted me yesterday to get me in before Wednesday, and they don’t think they’ll be back open this side of Christmas. Is this going to be the pattern from now on? Sorry for the doom and gloom but this coming on top of my auntie’s death has made a bad week, much worse. I hope you all aren’t  affected too much, jobs etc. I’m going to read my book now to try and forget for a couple of hours. It’s partly about the Khmer Rouge genocide, fictional. Might put things in perspective.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all and early @eggyg 
Welcome to Monday...
A 5.6 for me today,  yes this second lockdown is challenging for all I think and I feel sorry for businesses atm who don't know whether they are coming or going!
I remember reading in the good book sometime 'Do not worry about tomorrow, today has enough troubles of its own' .

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

A not very good 7.8 today but a strange day of eating yesterday. We dashed down to our caravan to shut it down after Saturdays announcement. Took the two of us four and a half hours. Had to go and get moisture traps as well as won’t be allowed down now until after Christmas, what a rush. Didn’t feel like eating when we got back so then snacked all evening.
@eggyg sorry you are having a bad time, you’ve certainly had a sad week. I hope in the light of day you will feel a little brighter.
@ColinUK well done on your triple HS yesterday.
Have a good day everyone, got to run, work awaits x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 10.5


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Absolutely fuming, had a Morrison’s order booked to be delivered between 9-10pm last night, Bruce had a note on the door for couriers asking parcels be left behind the porch door, he arrives at his just before 9pm to find all the shopping on the door step! Every time they have delivered early they have called to ask if it was ok but didn’t have any contact last night, there are a few cats in the house down the stairs that could have been rummaging in our shopping and eating our food!

Anyways it’s a 6.0 for me today

Last weeks stats are
Waking Average – 6.4
Total Insulin – 223U
Bolus – 75U
Basal – 147U
xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.0 for me.

Boy, was it windy last night! The wind was rumbling on for hours. Looks like it’s a bit calmer out there now.  I’m feeling all sorts of emotions too @eggyg. It’s only natural, all this uncertainty, and on top of grieving for your auntie. (((Hugs)))


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

The uncertainty is certainly impacting me too. I’ve only just settled back down to regular gym visits and they’re so beneficial to my mental health and now this. 
I guess I’ll have to pick up some exercise bands and do some YouTube yoga at home and make the time to get out daily.

And a whopping 8.2 this morning for me lol


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.4 when i got out of bed so had 1JB to stop a drop before breakfast. Went up to 6.3 with an upward trend.
@eggyg, you had a horrible week last week, i think you've echoed the feelings of a lot of people. 
I feel for people whose livelihoods are going to be affected. Both my grown up children lost their jobs in the last lockdown, fingers crossed it doesn't happen again. 
On a selfish note, i've just booked a colour for my hair but they couldn't fit me in until next weekend. Well thats not going to happen again... hello grey .
Whatever you are doing on this blustery, cold, miserable day, make it a good one.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 7.5 for me today. 
Glad I've not been in work as it's been manic. I was going to pop to Southend either today or tomorrow to get some Christmas shopping done, but considering what it might be like i might just do it all online now!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, wind sounds very blustery outside, will get blown to the supermarket shortly.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> i might just do it all online now!


That's what I'm doing, by middle of September last year most of it was bought and wrapped, this year I've so far only got Bubbles a stocking with toys in it, just isn't the same and not in the mood  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> That's what I'm doing, by middle of September last year most of it was bought and wrapped, this year I've so far only got Bubbles a stocking with toys in it, just isn't the same and not in the mood  xx


I was planning on going when I knew I had a few days off work to get it all done. But that was before the new lockdown was announced.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 on a rather calm and almost bright Monday morning.

Off somewhere today not sure where it when. Awaiting orders.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Stitch147 said:


> I was planning on going when I knew I had a few days off work to get it all done. But that was before the new lockdown was announced.


So go! Or head to Lakeside or somewhere and make a day of it. You’ll enjoy the normality I’m sure


----------



## ConfusedCraig

5.6 for me today after having something like 6 small packs (150g) of Haribo Halloween sweets since there was no trick or treaters the day before, though my blood sugar right before I went to sleep was 5.0.  Would have though it would decrease rather than increase.  Maybe I sleep walk down to the fridge.

7 day average is again 5.4, but flat 5.4 rather than 5.47 like it was last week (and I probably should have put 5.5 thinking about it).


----------



## Lanny

08:15 BS 7.7  Getting back into the 7’s, yay! Yesterday’s after lunch & dinner readings were a bit high in the 11’s but, didn’t drop as low before the next meal in the 7’s on lowered basal so, will let that settle & I think things will get to within range again soon?

A little bit of an anxious night as denoted by a series of stressful dreams, you know the kind: almost always dream about the old juggling days of a packed restaurant & me running around trying to prioritise the things that need done in the right order; customers mostly don’t mind waiting a bit longer when it’s busy but, nothing upsets them more than seeing people coming in after them getting their orders first, out of turn so, things have to be done in order! My phone appointment with the cardiologist at 09:20 this morning. Have noticed this past week that my resting heart rate is almost back to what it was pre CV: was 84 & now it’s averaging 87/88 with 1 reading of 84 & last night in bed an 82; pre CV I could drop into around 64/65 when in bed! My resting rate was still around 94 a month ago when the diabetic doctor referred me after the phone review! So, that’s a bit of improvement although, my heart can still race after the slightest bit of effort like cooking & going to the bathroom, little short walks around the house!

Too nervous to eat yet so, half oatcake & half dose for DP & eat later around lunchtime.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## adrian1der

5.2 for me at 07:17. It was very windy first thing. I went out to let the chickens out and as I got to the pen the heavens opened with something approximating a tropical monsoon. Not good when you're in a dressing gown and crocs!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @adrian1der


----------



## Lanny

Well, the anxious wait is over now & just spoke to the cardiologist on the phone! Phew! She says that it doesn’t sound like my heart has been affected by the virus, what the diabetic doctor was concerned about, & it seems like my heart is just very responsive to things with CV, not as active being mostly in bed, putting on 5 kilos this year & the extra inhalers for my asthma so, it’s a bit more of a shock when I’m up out of bed! She’s told me to start walking around the house every day for 10 minutes & BE short of breath then, increase by 5 minutes each week until I’m doing 30 minutes every day. She’s going to organise an echo scan, not an ECG, where a drug is injected into my heart that speeds it up & see how it responds: had it done before in 2016, wait to see what the 24 hour monitor results are next week & she optimistically says I could be discharged in about 2 months time?


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> Well, the anxious wait is over now & just spoke to the cardiologist on the phone! Phew! She says that it doesn’t sound like my heart has been affected by the virus, what the diabetic doctor was concerned about, & it seems like my heart is just very responsive to things with CV, not as active being mostly in bed, putting on 5 kilos this year & the extra inhalers for my asthma so, it’s a bit more of a shock when I’m up out of bed! She’s told me to start walking around the house every day for 10 minutes & BE short of breath then, increase by 5 minutes each week until I’m doing 30 minutes every day. She’s going to organise an echo scan, not an ECG, where a drug is injected into my heart that speeds it up & see how it responds: had it done before in 2016, wait to see what the 24 hour monitor results are next week & she optimistically says I could be discharged in about 2 months time?


That's good news Lanny, you can go and have something to eat now hey!!   Good to see they are following you up well and taking good care of you x


----------



## ColinUK

@adrian1der  Congrats on the HS!


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning which was a big surprise. 
Went to bed at 10.30pm on 10.5 with an upward vertical arrow. Was tempted to jab a correction in but still had insulin on board so held my nerve. Woke up at 2.55am with a reading of 9.1 again with a vertically rising arrow. 5 mins later it was 9.8 with the same upward arrow. Seriously contemplated sticking a correction in then but couldn't be bothered to get out of bed. Just as well because after that my levels seem to have slowly descended until 7.30 when I got up. I had reduced my night time basal down to 3.5units as I had had more exercise yesterday and and some of it quite late (8.30pm) so perhaps that was responsible for levels dropping after 3am. 
I needed 3 corrections during the day again yesterday and they hardly seemed to have any effect (not sure if that is because it is Fiasp.... starting to think swapping back wasn't such a good idea)  so I have upped my daytime Levemir to 19 units today. No idea how much Levemir I will need tonight. I feel it is a case of "think of a number, add 6 and divide by 3 and then deduct the number of days my Libre sensor has left" and I might be somewhere near.... ie totally random! 

We had some blue sky this morning which lifted the spirits and thankfully the wind had dropped although I think we got off lightly both with storm Barbara and Aiden here in the North East, so can't really complain.


----------



## Ditto

7.0 @ 5.57am a very blustery day!


----------



## Lanny

04:58 BS 10.6 To be expected as I only put in midnight Levemir 58 minutes ago!  Yesterday was a strange BS day as I had a massively high 20.3 & a 4.1 & a 4.5! Because I did some exercise! It was only 5 minutes of walking around the kitchen, enjoying the sunshine as it’s the brightest room apart from the conservatory which is too cold in winter, as that was all I could do & it was heart pumpingly, pantingly breathlessly EXHAUSTING! Heart rate was 129 straight after but, to my shock 2.5 hours later my resting heart rate was 80 & my in bed reading, just now, is 75: didn’t expect the little exercise to affect me so fast! My before & after BS for that 5 minute walk was 8.4 & 20.3! I’d forgotten how BIG affect stressful exercise has on BS & it was TOUGH; goes to show HOW out of shape I am! Also, forgot the big aftereffects as well going nearly hypo after lunch AND dinner, even with a -4 reduction for dinner, & went to bed early! I slept right through the midnight alarm: vaguely remember fumbling for the phone to switch the alarm off in GREAT ANNOYANCE & went straight back to sleep, more or less, & only put in Levemir exactly at 04:00; wasn’t planned as I woke just before 04:00 & went to the little girl’s room! Tried going back to sleep but, have given it up! I stuck in the full Levemir dose so, I won’t correct until I test later before I eat to see where I’m at with the basal dose?

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

6.8 for me today as well. Really don’t feel like going to work today, would like to stay in bed but needs must. Have a good one all x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.5


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.3 this morning... so close!
Was planning a run this morning but it has just started bucketing down.
Some hilarity in bed last night... no not what you think!
Just watching then end of a programme when we realised there was a faint buzzing noise?
Eventually tracked it down to my electric toothbrush which had turned itself on and was slowly dancing across the bathroom windowsill. 
It's pretty old and the switch got itself stuck on!
Had to go downstairs and put it outside in the bin until the charge ran out.
Who knew?!
Off to Boots today for an early Christmas present   


Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I contacted Morrisons via Facebook messenger yesterday, within a couple of hours the lovely customer service assistant had refunded the £2 delivery charge and added 5000 points to my Morrison’s More card meaning a £5 voucher so I’ll accept that

Anyways it was a 5.2 on waking at 5:33am and a 4..4 now

xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Congrats on your fleeting HS @Kaylz.


----------



## Bexlee

Congrats on the HS @Kaylz.

4.6 on waking ....... went to bed on. 15.1 and falling. Feel a tad rough at the moment. Still high generally speaking and some lows chucked in now too! 

Have a good day


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.9 on waking, 4.2 before breakfast. Eeekkkk, better have some juice with breakfast to bring it up a bit or i'll be ringing work saying i'll be late because of hypo!
Its very dark this morning. I don't like working at this time of year, it feels like i see no daylight.
@Bexlee, was wondering about you this morning and up you popped on the forum. Sorry your levels aren't settling. Hope you feel better soon.
Have a good day everyone and hey...be careful out there!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Kaylz


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very acceptable 6.1. The BBC weather app promised me a dry day today and the plan was an early walk, it is absolutely chucking it down. AGAIN! Ah well, the ironing it is then. US Election Day today, thank goodness, sick to death of it now, but I am worried for the country, in fact the world, if Trump gets in again. I’m worried if he doesn’t too, as I’m sure he won’t go without a fight and I’m pretty certain there will be violence. It’s no wonder I can’t sleep, I have the worries of the entire universe on my shoulders!  Have a good day everyone, I’ll do the worrying.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, Dawn Phenomenon is back! Obviously had to curtail her holiday due to the impending lockdown.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Eeekkkk, better have some juice with breakfast to bring it up a bit


I popped a glucose chew before bolusing as even though I was 4.4 felt a bit shaky and my vision was starting to white out, not what you want before 7am! lol xx


----------



## Lola-Sian

Mine was 19.2!


----------



## Kaylz

Lola-Sian said:


> Mine was 19.2!


Oh no you must feel pretty rough? Make sure and drink plenty of water xx


----------



## Lola-Sian

I feel terrible. I've written a brief over view of my journey on the newbies page. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Kaylz

Lola-Sian said:


> I feel terrible. I've written a brief over view of my journey on the newbies page. Thank you for replying.


Yes I've just replied to that xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning for me.  
I predict I'll be spending a lot of time trying to get a grocery delivery slot. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

More chauffeuring duties today and annual review by phone this morning. Let's see what the HbA1C has been up to during these strange times.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.3 for me today and from what I've heard I'm glad I've not been in work for the past few days.


----------



## SB2015

A 4.5 after flat lining over night.  Happy with that.

The weather has calmed so we are going to do some preparations for lockdown.  Buy some shrubs for an empty bed, bark mulch as we have a tree to plant, visit the tip, ....  The lockdown list of jobs is prepared but a little more realistic this time, although still focused on the garden in the main.


----------



## adrian1der

I just snuck under the  bar with a 5.9 at 06:06 this morning. Early start as I'm back on the school run


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Seen one I like online but I can try it on in store.


Really? Many places up here haven't and still aren't allowing that as it then has to be cleaned/left etc, even the charity shop you have to book a slot to drop off donations as they don't have much storage and everything has to sit for 3 days before being touched xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Anitram


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  Congrats on the HS!

And guess what I got today folks.... 5.2!


----------



## Lanny

11:22 BS 5.7  That’s moe like it, thank goodness with no bolus, all done by the 4am basal, after eventually dozing off again & just up for some food now!


----------



## ColinUK

Forgive me if I’ve missed any HS’s today but I’m reduced to using my phone for interweb stuff at the moment. I will replace my iPad at some point but I’m also thinking of maybe just getting an external wireless touchscreen monitor for the iPhone...


----------



## Bloden

Lola-Sian said:


> I feel terrible. I've written a brief over view of my journey on the newbies page. Thank you for replying.


Hope you’re feeling better now @Lola-Sian.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz  Congrats on the HS!
> 
> And guess what I got today folks.... 5.2!


 Congrats on the HS run - you’ll have a whole street soon!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz  Congrats on the HS!
> 
> And guess what I got today folks.... 5.2!


I wondered where all my HSs were. You’re hoarding them!


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> It's suddenly turned cold here after a few mild (but wet) days, with a strong northerly wind this morning. Chilly walk to get a newspaper, especially coming back with the wind in our faces. Nice to get back indoors, settle down with a coffee and read the paper.
> 
> Heading into town shortly to see if I can get a haircut. Hopefully no queue but not counting on it, and might head over to Next in nearby Bracknell later as I need a new winter coat. Seen one I like online but I can try it on in store.
> 
> Still down in the low 5s with a 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations, I’m surprised @ColinUK parted with a one!


----------



## Docb

I got a 5.2 as well.  Maybe the diabetes fairy is whizzing around tweaking everybody's meters just to cheer us up.  She will be back to her old tricks next week, mark my words.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special too @Docb 

I’m green with envy! All these HS!


----------



## rebrascora

4.5 for me this morning which I am more than happy with after 4 units of Levemir last night and a single unit correction of Fiasp at bedtime to deal with a surprising 12.9. 19 units of basal this morning seems to be keeping me much steadier today than yesterday so I'm really pleased with that too. Lets hope DF has moved on and I can get things back on track.

Congrats to all you clever people who managed to get a "Colin Special" today... @Kaylz, @Anitram, @Docb and @ColinUK. Must be something in the air. Love how you were so casual about announcing yours @Anitram.
Also congrats to @adrian1der on getting one yesterday

@Michael12421 So relieved to see you getting some steady safe numbers the last 2 mornings Michael. Really hope you can continue that trend.


----------



## Northerner

House Special frenzy!   Congratulations everyone!


----------



## freesia

Hey @Kaylz, a while ago you asked me about different flavour Moser Roth. I don't know whether you found out in the meantime but i was in Aldi tonight and found these. The white choc photo is blurred but i think the carbs were 13g per bar x


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 5.9 on waking, 4.2 before breakfast. Eeekkkk, better have some juice with breakfast to bring it up a bit or i'll be ringing work saying i'll be late because of hypo!
> Its very dark this morning. I don't like working at this time of year, it feels like i see no daylight.
> @Bexlee, was wondering about you this morning and up you popped on the forum. Sorry your levels aren't settling. Hope you feel better soon.
> Have a good day everyone and hey...be careful out there!


Thanks @freesia they’ve been a bit better and more settled today but I’ve been powered by haribos a couple of times! I feel I don’t see daylight this time of year either. Mor long to Christmas (or a school closure - which ever comes 1st, although I don’t want that but it may be the only answer the way it’s passing around youngsters


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A whopping 12.1 for me...there must’ve been a lot more fat in last night’s meal than Ithan I realised. Or the DF’s on the warpath - who’s been winding her up?

I Zoom-met my new Ffrind Siarad (Welsh conversation buddy) yesterday. I was wiped out afterwards - I’d forgotten how knackering wrestling with a foreign language can be!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
No HS for me today... Celebrating something much better.

Our 46th Wedding Anniversary today with my lovely Lin.

Out to a carvery yesterday.
Just squeezed it in before lockdown phew!
Anyhoo a 5.7 for me today   and first frost outside!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Expert meter is being very temperamental, electronic errors, not enough sample etc so I finally called the health centre yesterday to ask about switching to the Contour Next strips, after the receptionist not knowing anything (even what to do) she finally decided to put me through to the pharmacist, she checked the system and they can in fact prescribe the Contour Next strips to Type 1’s so I’ve been allowed to swap!   I’ll have to call the chemist and see if I can have my allowance increased at least for the first prescription as with the serial prescription I’m only getting 250 for 2 months, standard 4 tests a day for 60 days uses 240 allowing me only 10 for lows/highs etc so that’s pushing it for me, wish me luck, wasn’t an issue as had 2 spare boxes of Aviva strips in the cupboard

Going to get on to ordering a cheaper version of the Feliway for Bubbles today, Beaphar do one for a much lower price so hopefully it works just as well

Anyways its 6.5 on Contour, 7.3 on Expert with Contour being closer to Libre scan
Xx


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> Our 46th Wedding Anniversary today with my lovely Lin


happy anniversary  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.  
Happy Wedding Anniversary @Snowwy 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a hypo just before bed and an overnight rebound, i woke to a 6.6. Will take that.
@Snowwy, happy anniversary
@Bexlee, happy your levels are getting better. I know what you mean though, this is only the third day back and i'm exhausted! Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. First white frost of the year, will have to see if it was enough to finish off the dahlias.
Happy Anniversary, @Snowwy!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 for me after measuring 4.9 at 11 last night. A slice of toasted Hovis and peanut butter seems to have sorted it. It’s dry this morning so walking into town for an emergency haircut, wasn’t due until next week but my fabulous hairdresser called me on Sunday and squeezed me in. Just a dry trim though. Going to get some birthday cards as we have a couple during lockdown and might even buy my Christmas cards whilst I’m at it! Have a good Lockdown Eve. 
Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs @Snowwy.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Back to the home office today. Let's see how big the inbox is 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Mr and Mrs @Snowwy - a very happy anniversary.
Pouring down this morning and a 2.8.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.2 on sensor, so probably nearer 5 with blood. I spent too long last night listening to the radio, regret it now!
Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs  @Snowwy

have a good day everyone,.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I meant to reply to you last night but pages kept becoming unresponsive   I thought I messaged you to let you know Aldi emailed me the nutrition for the Moser Roth but I must be wrong, Sorry! I did mean to! But thanks for the pics  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Last day of holiday back to the madhouse tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

08:33 BS 6.6. My BS was swinging a bit yesterday too & will be swinging for a while until I get a bit fitter & the little exercise stops having SUCH a big effect.  But, heart isn’t going as high nor taking as long to recover so, I can FEEL the difference of pending hypo faster heart rate much more clearly now: just as well as I ended up with heading off another one with 4.6 after dinner despite reducing bolus; at this rate, will probably need to reduce basal too, at least the midday one if not midnight?
Also, it was shopping delivery day & putting the shopping away each week IS exercise as well, as denoted by my heart rate, so, I had 2 lots yesterday & boy did I feel it: in hindsight but, my heart recovered faster the 2nd time! I had a MASSIVE late lunch around 15:30, after the shopping, of half a bag of tesco beansprouts, a quarter punnet of a family pack of mushrooms, 250g of beef mince, always order the 750g 5% lean one with substitutions on, & got 2 500g of 20% fat instead which is VERY greasy but, than none at all & a pack of broccoli rice in oyster sauce! Have had to stick substitutions back on for shopping or I might get NOTHING at all as the panic buying is setting in again!  It was almost double the amount that I usually eat for lunch it only JUST fitted into my big bowl/dish as I don’t thicken sauces with cornflour anymore: why add carbs unnecessarily to a low carb meal; the only carbs from the oyster sauce but, I do like it! Have switched from pork to beef as the flavours go together much better: it’s always beef in oyster sauce, not pork, on Chinese menus! Had virtually the same meal for dinner without the oyster sauce of diced chicken mini fillets, or chicken oysters as I learnt from the film Amelie, being moister than breast, onions, mushrooms, broccoli rice with 1 cube of chicken oxo crumbled in & I over bolused because I forgot about reducing the dose, too, for NO oyster sauce: I need to add a bit of extra bolus for the sweetness in oyster sauce; with my low carb meals these days, all I need to bolus for is my drinks, latte in the morning, diluted fruit syrup or diluted fruit juice, & oyster sauce if using any! So, the combo of low carb meals & the exercise now means quite a sizeable bolus reduction!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I hope my day is less swingy & I can avoid the 4’s? In fact, I think I WILL try a -2 reduction of midday Levemir & see what happens?


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 06:02 on a beautiful, clear and crisp morning in West Berkshire. Had to scrape the ice of the car for the school run this morning.

Does anyone else find that they stand there wondering why their phone will not unlock with face id before realising that you're wearing a mask or is it just me? I had to go into town yesterday for an optician's appointment and did it several times!


----------



## grovesy

Face ID?


----------



## adrian1der

grovesy said:


> Face ID?


Phone unlocks by recognising your face


----------



## SueEK

Well done on another HS @Anitram 
Very Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @Snowwy 
No reading today, no time this morning to warm my fingertips up lol


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 this morning for me but only engineered by 2 dextrose tablets at 5am when I woke up of 4.4 and that was despite reducing my Levemir by half a unit down to 3.5 last night and doing a bit less exercise yesterday and eating late but at least it was a low carb meal. 
Having a trip out today to visit my sister before lockdown and collect some timber that was used during building work at her place recently. This is my first trip out since before the first lockdown apart from food shopping locally, so quite exciting and a bit daunting, especially with a horse trailer on the back, going through Durham. Don't mind country lanes but built up areas with lots of traffic make me anxious when I have the trailer. Wish me luck!

@Michael12421 Please consider reducing the Toujeo by another unit or make sure you go to bed with a higher BG reading. 

@Anitram. Can't believe you got another one! Might end up in a run off between you, Colin and Dez for HS Champion this year. We need @Hazel back to represent us girlies since the rest of us are clearly lacking in ability.... although @Kaylz has had a few this year if I remember correctly.

@Snowwy I hope you and Mrs S have a lovely day. Congratulations on your Anniversary.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I meant to reply to you last night but pages kept becoming unresponsive   I thought I messaged you to let you know Aldi emailed me the nutrition for the Moser Roth but I must be wrong, Sorry! I did mean to! But thanks for the pics  xx


Ah no problem. You probably did, my memory is like a sieve atm!!x


----------



## grovesy

adrian1der said:


> Phone unlocks by recognising your face


How?


----------



## adrian1der

grovesy said:


> How?


When you first set them up they spend a while scanning your face from different angles. That generates a model of your face and allows you to unlock the phone by looking at the camera https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT208108


----------



## Michael12421

Pablo came to my house this morning with my car keys following the repairs after the vandalism - he has parked it outside of the police station bless him  He tells me that the number of Covid cases in this small village has soared, including 7 members of his family!
I had to go to the pharmacy and unashamedly stocked up on insulin. The pharmacist told me that there are 70 cases in the village. Lockdown looms.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora indeed I have, I'm now intrigued as to how many though so I'll check back my log book when I'm filling it out later

@freesia glad I'm not the only one a bit forgetful just now! xx


----------



## Michael12421

Still have not got my new glasses and learned this morning why the optician is closed - both of the ladies there have been diagnosed with Covid 19


----------



## grovesy

adrian1der said:


> When you first set them up they spend a while scanning your face from different angles. That generates a model of your face and allows you to unlock the phone by looking at the camera https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT208108


Sounds a  bit of a faff to me!


----------



## Ditto

7.6 @ 9.56am We've been dropping stuff off at the charity shops too, no worries, and buying more stuff which is ridiculous.


----------



## Lanny

22:37 BS 8.4. Umm! Conked out right after eating dinner that was bolused for exactly 4 hours & 33 minutes ago, looked at Timesulin cap right before testing! I need EVEN more reductions as I was still 4.7 before lunch & stepped up the bolus reduction to -4 & -2 for midday Levemir with before dinner at a better 5.1! Knew I was going to conk out from exhaustion, didn’t fight it, -6 reduction on the safe side, ate & out like a light, more or less, straight after eating! BUT, my BS didn’t swing at all just going steadily down after walk & breakfast with heart rate only up to 98 & back down to 84 in about 30 minutes! I think midnight Levemir needs -2 reduction too as I was still in the 4’s after -4 bolus for breakfast, peaking at 12:22 BS 7.5 at 1 hour 39 minutes after insulin, down to 12:55 BS 6.2 & 13:57 BS 4.7 with -4 bolus again for lunch, actually dithered with -6 & pushed in another 2 while needle was still in: after lunch 16:12 BS 6.8 & before dinner with -6 bolus at 14 units of Novorapid 17:13 BS 5.1 & slept not knowing what I peaked at but, woke a bit high. I’d say boluses at 24, 20 & 16 & midday basal of 58 is ok: just the still at 40 midnight basal bringing me too low before lunch; will reduce it to 38 at midnight, later?  I felt the difference in my heart rate of 90 when I had the BS 4.7: don’t what my resting rate fell to after breakfast as I didn’t test but, last month when resting rate was still around 94 I didn’t feel that; my meter told me last month & this time it merely confirmed it!

Well, my sleeping pattern will be off now or, maybe not as 5 minutes of walking is still tiring me out but, things are definitely moving in the right direction on all fronts & pretty quickly too: faster effect than I expected; gone from boluses of 32, 28 & 24 on Monday to 24, 20 & 14 today!


----------



## Lanny

Umm! Interesting!  It took me so long to compose & type the above post that it’s about time for midnight basal & 23:55 BS 6.8: never had BS fall after waking before with nothing; about to inject reduced LR dose of 38!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A surprising 6.7 this morning, don't know why except it my be my turn to host the DF's.
Why can't I host them on zoom like everyone else?

Anyhoo, I chilly run is looming this morning.
Might be time for another jigsaw... 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 7.4, hmm...got it wrong last night. Never mind, off walking today that should sort it. We are driving to do this, according to the guidance we can. There’s nothing to say how far, but it does say you can travel locally for exercise. It’s in the same county and about 20 minutes away, is that too far? TBF it could take me 20 minutes to drive across town to Asda to do my essential shopping! If you don’t hear from me tomorrow I’ve been arrested! Have a good first day of lockdown, it definitely feels different from the first one.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all  8.1 for me today and I've come to the end of my 6 days off. Back to work I go. Hope things have settled down a bit.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 6.3 for me today - which is a lot better than recently ! Levels seem to be settling. Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well got Bubbles’s stuff ordered, 1 starter kit, 1 refill, Dreamies gift box for his Christmas and a bag of catnip drops for under £30 so can’t complain and we won’t have to worry about his plug in until the new year now

5.5 here today
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.0 for me so a sip of juice with my porridge. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a half a protein bar would have been enough 7.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today. Going to Sainsbury’s and hope it will be quieter than it has been last few days, don’t need pasta, rice or toilet rolls so hoping I will be ok!!
Think I mentioned I ordered my carpets last week. Yesterday got a fine of £100 from G24 for parking in the car park, had no idea there were parking restrictions, only 2 shops there.  I rang Carpetright and told them that their staff should point out the new parking regs when customers are in the shop for a while. The manager asked me to send a copy of the fine and carpet order through to them and they would try to get it cancelled. Considering we spent £900 on two carpets I’m hoping they will be successful. 
Am off work now for 10 days and will help hubby decorate the back bedroom.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a more respectable 5.7 here. Went to visit an arboretum yesterday, as a final fling before lockdown, there were enough leaves still clinging on after the gales to make it look very pretty in the sunshine.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning.  
Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, a more respectable 5.7 here. Went to visit an arboretum yesterday, as a final fling before lockdown, there were enough leaves still clinging on after the gales to make it look very pretty in the sunshine.
> View attachment 15532


Beautiful. We’ve missed autumn. Aidan blew all the leaves off!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.3 here.

I was sooooooo tired yesterday, I decided to have a lie-in this morning. Hubby’s taken the dogs out. Best get on the ex bike and huff n puff up n down some imaginary hills.


----------



## SB2015

Morning all
6.5 this morning following a couple of mountain ranges overnight.

Have a good day whatever you are able to do.


----------



## adrian1der

I had to scrape the ice off the car before a very foggy school run this morning. 

Just managed to keep my run of 5s (and one 4) going by sneaking under the 6 bar with a 5.9 at 06:06 this morning. 11 days running now


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, a more respectable 5.7 here. Went to visit an arboretum yesterday, as a final fling before lockdown, there were enough leaves still clinging on after the gales to make it look very pretty in the sunshine.
> View attachment 15532


Oohhh! That’s a lovely jigsaw puzzle scene right there! Lovely!  Have an app on the iPad, on the iPhone it’s too small, with lovely scenes like this with me buying packs of about 300 every now & then of global scenes in all seasons as I’ve always loved jigsaws: used to do them on a metre square thin plywood board on the dining room table so, it’s portable; much easier& takes up no space to do them on the iPad!


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> I was sooooooo tired yesterday, I decided to have a lie-in this morning


You were still up before me! I missed the radio coming on and then it turning off an hour later.
I hope you feel better for the lie in.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Went to visit an arboretum yesterday


Where was that @Robin.  It looks fabulous.  We missed the chance of Weston it as you had to book and lots of others thought of it before we did on the days we had available.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all  8.1 for me today and I've come to the end of my 6 days off. Back to work I go. Hope things have settled down a bit.


I think you did well to miss the madness over the last few days.  We were glad we had done our big shop last Friday.  These last few days there have been queues everywhere.
I hope that it is not too busy.


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> Oohhh! That’s a lovely jigsaw puzzle scene right there! Lovely!  Have an app on the iPad, on the iPhone it’s too small, with lovely scenes like this with me buying packs of about 300 every now & then of global scenes in all seasons as I’ve always loved jigsaws: used to do them on a metre square thin plywood board on the dining room table so, it’s portable; much easier& takes up no space to do them on the iPad!





SB2015 said:


> Where was that @Robin.  It looks fabulous.  We missed the chance of Weston it as you had to book and lots of others thought of it before we did on the days we had available.


It was Batsford Arboretum, just outside Moreton in Marsh. Prebooking necessary, and all morning slots gone, but we got a 2.30pm slot, which meant that the sun was shining horizontally through the trees and looking very pretty.
I love jigsaws too, and I’ve just ordered myself a Christmas present of one from a photo I took in Suffolk when we were there. I think this photo would be a nightmare (or a challenge, whichever way you look at it) not knowing which pieces were upside down reflection and which were reality!


----------



## ColinUK

Not been neglecting you adorable bunch! Hope all are well and today was a 6.0 for me. Now back to the grindstone....


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me this morning which I would ordinarily be happy with but it came off the back of 2 hypos through the night.
I really am struggling to get my evening basal right. Reduced it another half unit to 3 last night, ate an early dinner for once, went to bed early on a nice stable 7.4. Woke up at 1.30am and it was 6.0 with an upward slanted arrow so all still looked good, then woke up at 2.30am on 3.9. Used Dextrose tablets to treat hypo and was 4.0 15mins later so dropped back off to sleep only to wake up again at 5.30am on 2.4! Leapt out of bed to check if it was a compression low as couldn't believe I was hypo again, but I had flashing lights in my vision when I put the light on and finger prick confirmed hypo although only 3.5. Chewed 3 more dextrose tablets and a ginger biscuit went back to sleep and woke up at 7am on 5.8 but feeling decidedly rough. 
DP kicked in straight away this morning and I was up to 8.1 before I got chance to inject insulin. Dialed back my daytime Levemir by 1 unit although my dose of 19units yesterday held me nice and steady all day without any lunch. I will only be using one unit of Levemir tonight. Fingers crossed I manage not to go too low. Not enjoying these night time hypos. It also means I am waking up and scanning through the night every hour or so to reassure myself.

Pleased to report I made it through Durham and back yesterday with the trailer without problem and I now have a shed full of timber waiting for me to find time to make something..... I have a bee hive that needs a new roof and a new bridge over the stream to build for the garden and some new roost bars for the chickens.

@Lanny Sounds like you are making great progress and in such a very short space of time. Good luck with your continued success. Fantastic that the changes to improve your heart are also improving your diabetes. Go girl!

@Michael12421. Relieved to see a better reading today. Hope you got plenty of test strips from the pharmacy as well as stocking up on insulin. That sounds rather scary with so many local cases of Covid, especially in a relatively rural area. Pleased your car is repaired and now parked somewhere safe and that you have a friend there looking out for you.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora Thank you - I am really trying my best. It is interestting to note that you and others also have had some problems of late. It does not give me any modicum of satisfaction I hasten to add but it does not make me feel so alone when things go awry with me. Strict 'new' rules here now. Pablo had offered to drive me to Ubeda to do my Christmas food shopping but now only one person per car is allowed so that puts the kibosh on that!  Ah well, there are many people worse off than me.


----------



## Lanny

Crikey!  @rebrascora With that sort of shenanigans would it be easier to be on a pump? Hope things settle for you better tonight!


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421. Pleased my post gave you some comfort that you are not alone in having difficulty. 
I am keen to document that I am having problems too because it is all too easy to come here and read how almost everyone has great morning readings and wonder how they achieve that and think "what am I  doing wrong?" 
It is also important to document the steps I am taking to rectify the problem. The thing with diabetes is that the goal posts seem to be ever moving and you have to be prepared to deal with that. Frequent testing, documenting and experimenting/adjusting doses and lots more testing seems to be the way to get it back under control again. Obviously the Libre makes that much easier but I am quite happy to finger prick 12-15 times a day over several days (and have often done so) if need be, to get it figured out. 
Sorry to hear your Christmas shopping trip has been scuppered. I am sure you will manage to get some seasonal food locally which will be just as nice and probably less expensive. You seem to be a good cook so I am sure you will rustle up something tasty for you and Missy for the festive season.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny 
I have been thinking that myself but things are so variable at the moment that I would probably be constantly having to change the settings on a pump to deal with it.... and of course pumps take many months to get authorised and I should have things well under control again by then. Hopefully "normal service will resume shortly"!


----------



## Michael12421

Yes, it looks as if it will be a whole roasted lemon chicken, at least chicken is available in the village and we ain't short of lemons! They grow wild!


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Yes, it looks as if it will be a whole roasted lemon chicken, at least chicken is available in the village and we ain't short of lemons! They grow wild!


That sounds delicious to me. Can I join you? We can compare notes on hypos whilst we indulge our taste buds!


----------



## Michael12421

That should prove to be an hilarious afternoon.


----------



## freesia

@Robin, thats a gorgeous photo
@Michael12421 , i'm pleased you are getting better levels more often. We all have our ups and downs with diabetes and often struggle to get things right (well i do anyway) so you are not alone in that
@rebrascora, cor you had a bit of a time of it last night. I hope your levels are better tonight.
@Lanny, keep up the good work
@Anitram , well done relegating your XL to the loft, i'm sure it will stay there


----------



## Kaylz

Thought I'd come for a moan

Fireworks started at just after 3pm, no idea what they were getting out of it seen as it was still daylight! Sounds like bloody bombs going off! Away to have a shower, wish me luck in that I don't fall when I get a scare from a loud firework! 
xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thought I'd come for a moan
> 
> Fireworks started at just after 3pm, no idea what they were getting out of it seen as it was still daylight! Sounds like bloody bombs going off! Away to have a shower, wish me luck in that I don't fall when I get a scare from a loud firework!
> xx


We have been having them for days despite the council asking for them to be let off on limited days and hours for the animals!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> We have been having them for days despite the council asking for them to be let off on limited days and hours for the animals!


Yeah we've had them for well over a week now but today being the worst, fed up of them especially when every night as soon as my head hits the pillow they start again! Grrrr! xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Yeah we've had them for well over a week now but today being the worst, fed up of them especially when every night as soon as my head hits the pillow they start again! Grrrr! xx


I just thought they had stopped but I can hear them in the distance. The only good thing is because of the restrictions, the field about 1/2 mile a way won't be having the large display it usually has. My friends dog is very nervous with fireworks poor thing!


----------



## Lanny

I’ve been hearing the odd loud bang too the last couple of nights & it’s MOST disconcerting as I can’t tell when & it makes me jump! Grrr!

21:58 BS 7.2 Better at exactly 4 hours & 2 minutes after bolus of 16. My day has stayed out of whack with you lot here so, I’ll say my morning greeting now, before I forget like I did yesterday, oops, MY yesterday!

For your morning ahead, a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

I did the same thing again in that I cooked, ate dinner & then, conked out so, relieved that I’d worked out my doses & they seem to be working, by & large! A BS steadier day albeit a tad high after lunch, did my walk a bit later just before lunch & forgot to test but, it probably impacted the after eating reading of BS 12.3 I cautiously didn’t correct to see where it fell to & then had dinner at BS 10.0. Dithered about adding +2 correction but, didn’t as I knew I was tired out & when the food hits my stomach; I’m out for the count!

Incidentally, in case you’re wondering, I had breakfast MY yesterday around 02:30 & peaked at 04:08 BS 8.5 but, due to the reduced midnight LR stayed in the 8’s, given meter variations exactly the same, 10:40 BS 8.9, midday LR 12:04 BS 8.8 & 13:52 BS 8.3. Then, I had my walk & ate lunch peaking at 16:04 BS 12.3. Tested just before cooking dinner 17:07 BS 10.0 & KOed straight after!

Things timing wise I think will be out of whack but, I’m not fighting it & going with it until I get fitter to the point where I’m not SO tired by the LITTLE exercise that’s still having a BIG effect!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.8 this morning, better...!
Yes I know it's early... 
Up with the lark (socially distanced of course!)  

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Seen as I’m switching BG strips next month I decided yesterday to offer my MIL my old spare Aviva meter and a couple of pots of Aviva strips that I’ll have left over, will save her paying out of pocket for her strips for a couple of months at least

So its a 6.0 for me, first Christmas presents will be getting ordered today 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on day two of Lockdown....The Sequel. A 6.6 for me. Had a run out to Ullswater yesterday for a fab hike. 8.5 miles 125 floors. Brutal at times but the views of the lake we had the entire walk was fantastic, the weather was great too. Fish and chips for tea, so pleased with my morning reading as I find it a struggle bolusing for F&Cs, especially  when my BGs before the meal were down to 3.9! Combined with a very strenuous walk, I did “ if and ah” for a while. Stabbed it in then thought I should have maybe split my dose. Never mind it seemed to work ok. 
Providing “ informal and unpaid” childcare for our youngest granddaughter today. Her mother isn’t allowed to step over our threshold of course, so hand over at the garden gate.  It’s bonkers isn’t it? Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.5 here.

Bonfire night - I’ve never seen my dogs so scared! Luckily, just one local household was letting off fireworks last night and no-one on the same street. Gwen tried to crawl into my sweatshirt and Bloden was doing a great impression of a (hairy) jelly. They seem to have recovered their composure this morning. Phew!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well....after a false hypo at 9pm last night (last 12 hrs of sensor), i went to bed at 5.3 with a small snack to stop an overnight drop. Slept straight through for a change but woke to 13, finger prick confirmed!!! Graph shows its been like it most of the night. That explains the sluggish feeling in my head this morning. This sensor has been really good up until the last 12 hours.
Anyway, its FRIDAY!!!! Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.  
I think a trip to Marks & Sparks is on the cards, to stock up on some of their delicious food. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me .

Friday already, the joys of a shirt working week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 this morning. Didn’t do anything different, was 6.0 before bed, usual basal. Am between Libre sensors at the moment, I do miss having one on, to tell me if it was a slow rise all night or a morning bounce back.
Edit. Half an hour later I was a more respectable 6.2. Meter variation?


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> Friday already, the joys of a shirt working week


Do you mean short? That conjures up a picture of you slaving over an ironing board all week!


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today after my first meatballs and spaghetti since diagnosis, very little spaghetti.
Misty (my dog) is still in bed. She’s probably exhausted after spending 3 nights shaking, panting and dribbling. So many fireworks last night and just when I thought they had stopped they started again. She has a thunder hood and comfort coat but it does t make a great deal of difference, so sad to see. More cleaning today - how thrilling.
Have a good one all, stay safe x


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 on the nose for me this morning and BT have just arrived to sort out my misbehaving broadband connection. It’s dropping out at random times during the day. Usually it’s doing it when I’m on a video call with work of course.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me this morning at 06:02. Tried a new recipe last night that was delicious. Tom Kerridge's "Braised Beef with Horseradish" from his Dopamine Diet book.

Misty on the drive to school this morning (much better than the dense fog yesterday). The sun had burnt off the mist by the time I was heading home but we have some clouds now after the last two beautiful sunny days. Looks like the weather is changing.


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 on the nose for me this morning and BT have just arrived to sort out my misbehaving broadband connection. It’s dropping out at random times during the day. Usually it’s doing it when I’m on a video call with work of course.
> 
> Happy Friday all!


Think you are on the wrong thread here @ColinUK Did you mean this to go in the Group 7 Day Waking Average


----------



## Ralph-YK

Before breakfast (breakfast was 8ish, don't have exact time) today: 6.8
At 12:15pm (nothing since breakfast) : 7.4
HCP have actually managed to get blood out, which I'd been having problems with.


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 for me this morning but only after another 2x carb top ups during the night. Worst of it is that I bottled out of taking that single unit of Levemir last night having decided that I would rather wake up high as risk another hypo. Good news is that I caught myself before I dropped too low so had 15g carb at 1.30am when my reading was 4.7 and then another 10g at 5.30am when it was 4.3 and dropping. 
I have cut another 2 units off my Levemir (down to 16units) this morning and with the exercise I have done so far that is  keeping me bang on target. The only other thing I can do tonight is maybe have some protein at bedtime and go to bed on a higher number with no evening basal again. So much for splitting Levemir dose... I am back to a single injection. Not that I am complaining. Just 3 injections a day is something I can happily get used to if I can just keep out of the red!

Absolutely glorious day here today and my bee hives are all buzzing with activity and lots of pollen and nectar being taken in. They are mostly working the ivy but there is still the odd Himalayan Balsam in bloom which they absolutely love both for pollen and nectar.... it makes really lovely honey. 
Pleased to report my GGs all survived the fireworks without incident. I went out and checked them at 11pm before bed when most of the fireworks were finished. They are happier out in the field than being confined to a stable especially when fireworks are going off and it was a lovely night last night. It makes me think about the poor horses on the battle fields of old that had to cope with cannon and rifle fire. 
Hope everyone is able to get out into the fresh air and enjoy this beautiful day.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora.  You just reminded me that I should watch War Horse again - never get tired of it. I often wondered why the horse never got a credit and once I investigated found out that 16 horses played the same part.


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Finally today I made it past the point whereI DIDN’T conk out straight after eating dinner & couldn’t resist sharing my relived joy at that! 

I’ve been sleeping these past few days for NI or The Causeway Coast: KOed right after eating dinner, up about 4 hours later, midnight basal, eating breakfast VERY early in the morning then at some point around the time you lot are getting up I doze off & wake in time for midday meds etc. 5 minutes, eat lunch & eat dinner! I even cautiously tried an extra minute today which was a bit much, I have to say, so back down to 5 tomorrow: next week will come soon enough when I’m supposed to increase by another 5; I’ll increase it to where I’m comfortable at!

I’ll hopefully last a bit longer yet before sleeping tonight & be in for a very good shot for a waking BS around the time you lot get up & be back in sync with everybody else?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

adrian1der said:


> Think you are on the wrong thread here @ColinUK Did you mean this to go in the Group 7 Day Waking Average



I’ve moved them across for you


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well got 2 presents for Bruce ordered yesterday and for my mum, grandad I’m not sure what to get, last year I did a gift bag of jams, tea bags and sweets so might just do similar this year, he raved about Morrison’s own version of after eights that I gave him for his birthday so I’ll have to pop a box of them in at least! lol

6.6 today
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.5 here...hmmm, maybe my Tresiba needs ramping up!

The excitement! I’ve been looking fwd to this moment all week - we’ve run out of various items and I need to do a big supermarket shop, yay! I get to drive 5 miles and push a shopping trolley and...wait for it...chat to people that aren’t my husband and dogs. 

Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   Hope everyone is as good as can be ,  my weekly read is 5.7 this morning .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Now, let’s see, what shall I do today? Go for a walk with my husband or go for a walk with my daughter? Or stay at home and let them meet up for a walk?


----------



## Lanny

07:48 BS 7.2  Not much else to report as I’d already said it last night!

EXCEPT of course the usual morning greeting! A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

PS:- CAN Lanny actually run out of things to say?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and on the last day of my sensor, it says 5.2! I haven't checked with blood and will just accept that.
I have two walks booked today, with two different friends and that is my fun sorted. After a week of zoom and other platforms, I am staying away from my computer.
I wish you all a good weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Prescription collection day and later supermarket. 

Got an idea for a song floating round in my head. Must get it jotted down before it goes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me.   Lovely misty morning, think i'll go for a walk in the woods.
Have a safe day.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @New-journey


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Back from my 5 mile run but reading was 6.1 before I went.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.0 for me.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all! I only got up at 9! Shocking! It didn’t me any good BGs wise. 6.9! Lovely sunny frosty morning, pity my legs still haven’t recovered from Thursday’s hike or I might have gone out for a walk, we’ll see, it might help. Have a good lockdown weekend. @Bloden enjoy your great escape, we’ve to take our kicks where we can these days!


----------



## adrian1der

After 12 days below 6 it had to end  A 6.0 for me at 06:08

The wife said she was going to do the school run this morning but refused to wake up so I did it again. In the (home) office today as we have a deadline looming and I have lots of documents to review. No mist today and a bit warmer although I did get an ice warning on the car on the way in (temp below 3C)


----------



## ColinUK

Back from a 5 1/2 mile wander through deserted London and scored a 5.0 on the BG monitor.

Now getting ready for work so have a good one!


----------



## rebrascora

9.2 for me this morning and no munchies needed through the night but I did hypo twice before bedtime.... one not long after dinner and the other on the way back from feeding and checking on the horses at 11pm... I spoke too soon about the fireworks.... the people in a house a field above mine was setting them off last night and my old lady was rather anxious and wouldn't eat her tea and with it being a cold night I really didn't want her with an empty tummy so dragged more haylage up the hill before bed and that dragged my BG levels down again.  When I got in I decided to have a dish of stewed apple (which I had made from apples off my trees earlier in the evening) with cream to bring my levels up (on top of the hypo treatments I had already taken. Had no idea how many carbs in the stewed apple and at that time of night I was just interested in getting my levels high enough that I could go to bed and not worry about going hypo again. BG topped out at 14
and was high all night so I woke up feeling groggy this morning for the opposite reason to the last 2 days. Hope I can hit a happy medium tonight. Today I have yo-yoed between 9-10 and 3 whereas yesterday and the day before I had really nice steady readings.....My Libre stats for this week are well and truly shot. Must do better!

Off to deliver some horse manure this afternoon if I can stay in range long enough to drive.

@New-journey Congratulations on your House Special. I hope you asked Colin if he could spare you one!


----------



## Bexlee

Yay 6.6 this morning levels are coming back to where I like them and not double figures.
Hope everyone had a good day. The oven got cleaned today - 2nd time this year ..... a bored husband!


----------



## SB2015

Another hypo this morning.  Woke on 3.3 on Libre but 3.9 on BG

Well done @New-journey on your HS.
I hope you had a very enjoyable supermarket shop and conversed with people with the relaxation of lockdown @Bloden.

After a few flat line nights I have wobbled around hypo land for a couple of nights.
Then a long walk today and had to stop three times for hypos in spite of stuffing myself along the way and using a reduced basal rate.  Same walk, just the DF popping in to let me know she knows where I live!!!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 this morning.
REMEMBRANCE SUNDAY...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## HenryBennett

Average for the week of 5.4. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.8 today 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 again.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.6 for me today. Hoping the fireworks are over now, dreadful last night, poor dog was apoplectic and nothing you can do but feel sad for her.
One bedroom virtually finished apart from the carpet so will start on the other tomorrow.
We are doing a doorstep 2 minute silence for Remembrance Sunday in our road later so must set alarm to make sure I don’t miss it.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 for me this morning with no insulin on board apart from the tail end of yesterday morning's Levemir which I injected at 8.22am. I didn't have any dinner last night and held steady in the low to mid 5s from 10pm until 5am (beautiful straight line) and then slowly declined and dipped into the red. Levemir is renowned for not lasting the full 24 hours, so hard to believe the morning Levemir is causing that dip. I am starting to think that this is a normal pattern for my body at the moment with the exercise I am getting and maybe I don't need to be concerned about it, in the same way that many non diabetic people will drop below 4 naturally and perhaps I won't drop dangerously low. There was a slight rise on the graph before I woke up and treated the hypo
.... or....
for some reason Levemir has a kick in the tail action with me.

Had a sad day yesterday because someone's dog strayed into my garden and killed 2 of my bantam lavender Pekin chickens. I caught the dog (a spaniel) and prised it's jaws apart to release the young pullet but she died in my arms a few moments later and her dad was already dead in the pen. Owner was horrified and very apologetic and just stood there saying she didn't know I had chickens in the garden. I told her that it was her responsibility to keep her dog under control at all times. I kept very calm but I was absolutely shaking inside. I had to tell her to take the dog away in the end cause she just stood there, not knowing what to do. Anyway, I didn't get any manure shifted because the other chickens were scattered all over the garden hiding and it took me till dusk to find them and get them back into their respective coops safely.  

@HenryBennett Great weekly average! Well done!

@Michael12421 Hope I am not tempting fate but a lovely safe number there for you today. More like that please. 

My thanks to all those who have died through the ages to give us the way of life we have today and my thoughts to everyone who has lost loved ones this Remembrance Sunday and to those living with physical and mental injuries from war.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Finally a 5.2 this morning!!
Found that I had the wrong basal rate profile running for the last couple of days.

Sorry to hear of the attack in your chickens @SueEK 
Nice numbers @Michael12421 

Thoughts with you and your families today.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora so sorry to hear about your chickens xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 Hope I am not tempting fate but a lovely safe number there for you today. More like that please.
Nice numbers @Michael12421 

Thank you @rebrascora and @SB2015 
Could not persuade myself to 'like' your post @rebrascora, hate the fact that 2 of your chickens died and that a dog did it. That the owner 'did not know that you had chickens' is immaterial.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

So chuffed, waking of 8.6! First time below 9.


----------



## Gruers

6.8 this morning and off for a walk later.
have a good day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.4 for me this morning. 

@rebrascora , so sorry about your chickens. The dog owner should have had control, no matter whether she knew you had chickens or not.

Remembrance Sunday, my thoughts are with everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@SB2015 Woohoo! Many congratulations on your "Colin" Special. Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Woke up at 4am and found I was 4.2, so had a precautionary jelly baby on my way to the loo. Went back to sleep and woke at 9am with a 6.9. 
Went for a very muddy walk yesterday, then had difficulty getting to sleep last night because I kept getting cramp down the front of my lower shin and ankle, obviously used muscles I don't normally!


----------



## eggyg

Morning and I’ve had yet another lie in. A lovely 5.7. Wet here after such a fabulous day yesterday, I didn’t  get out for a walk as, like you @Robin, I must have used muscles on Thursday that hadn’t been used for a while and my calves are still throbbing and aching almost three days later! No great plans today, strip the bed that’s about it. Sorry about your banties @rebrascora thats awful. Congratulations @SB2015 on your HS. I must be due one soon! Have a super Sunday.


----------



## Lanny

11:00 BS 6.2 

I’m having a rest day, I’ve decided & will try a cautious extra 2 minutes tomorrow!

I couldn’t help dozing off about 2 thirds of the way through Strictly last night, all the walking catching up on me, & was a bit annoyed that the theme music at the end woke me back up. But, I watched on the iPlayer later.

Then, being awake again, I watched the Remembrance  Festival at The  Royal Albert Hall & cried buckets as I found it so moving. Had no idea that 2020 had already been deemed to be the year of the nurse & midwife before CV came on the scenes inline with the anniversary of Florence Nightingale!

A Very Good Morning to you all on this Remembrance Sunday as we pause & reflect, giving thanks to all those that paid the ultimate price serving their country to preserve our freedoms!

Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 11:00 BS 6.2
> 
> I’m having a rest day, I’ve decided & will try a cautious extra 2 minutes tomorrow!
> 
> I couldn’t help dozing off about 2 thirds of the way through Strictly last night, all the walking catching up on me, & was a bit annoyed that the theme music at the end woke me back up. But, I watched on the iPlayer later.
> 
> Then, being awake again, I watched the Remembrance  Festival at The  Royal Albert Hall & cried buckets as I found it so moving. Had no idea that 2020 had already been deemed to be the year of the nurse & midwife before CV came on the scenes inline with the anniversary of Florence Nightingale!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all on this Remembrance Sunday as we pause & reflect, giving thanks to all those that paid the ultimate price serving their country to preserve our freedoms!
> 
> Have a Wonderful Day!


Nice words Lanny


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> @SB2015 Woohoo! Many congratulations on your "Colin" Special. Hope you have a lovely day.


With @ColinUK clocking up so many I wasn’t sure there were any HS spare.


----------



## eggyg

Anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK lately? Hope everything’s OK Ted. You know I worry.


----------



## adrian1der

Another 6.0 for me at 07:42 today


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK lately? Hope everything’s OK Ted. You know I worry.


Do you know, I was just worrying about Ted's absence a few moments ago. Hope you are alright Ted. 
Appreciate you may want to take a break from us lot on occasion but we do miss you! X


----------



## daducky88

Iwillgetthere said:


> So chuffed, waking of 8.6! First time below 9.


Yaaay  Well done


----------



## daducky88

Robin said:


> Morning all. Woke up at 4am and found I was 4.2, so had a precautionary jelly baby on my way to the loo. Went back to sleep and woke at 9am with a 6.9.
> Went for a very muddy walk yesterday, then had difficulty getting to sleep last night because I kept getting cramp down the front of my lower shin and ankle, obviously used muscles I don't normally!


Cabbage!  ( or other dark greenies to replace potassium sweated out) might hepl maybe, at a guess?


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> Had a sad day yesterday because someone's dog strayed into my garden and killed 2 of my bantam lavender Pekin chickens. I caught the dog (a spaniel) and prised it's jaws apart to release the young pullet but she died in my arms a few moments later and her dad was already dead in the pen. Owner was horrified and very apologetic and just stood there saying she didn't know I had chickens in the garden. I told her that it was her responsibility to keep her dog under control at all times. I kept very calm but I was absolutely shaking inside. I had to tell her to take the dog away in the end cause she just stood there, not knowing what to do.



That's an appalling story. Our dog (beagle) is never off the lead. Never. You simply can't trust any animals. I am always aware that ANY dog is capable of being triggered into attacking a child or another dog. Dog owners are always surprised when disaster happens but they really shouldn't be. I am sick to death of having unleashed dogs approach my dog when we are out on walks.

All dogs should be on leads at all times when outside their gardens in my opinion and I really don't know why that can't be made a legal requirement.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8

ps. I know of a few adults who should be restrained at all times, and I ain't ralking dogs.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 this Monday morning...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 for me. I’m up five hours earlier than yesterday. Think my anxiety works Mon-Fri. 5-9, Sorry Dolly!  I woke up at 4.30, really hot and sweaty, been a bit milder through the night I expect. Then the brain starts, nothing important just a random load of rubbish. For example. What the heck was that bird I saw when we climbed Bowscale Fell, in September! Not important but it was driving me mad so had to get up to look in my bird spotter jotter, of course as soon as I stepped on to the stairs I remembered, a stonechat if you’re interested! So I’m up now. I’ll read my Harlan Coben. Have a good day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me on this Monday morning.   

Dez


----------



## Bloden

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.8 for me on this Monday morning.
> 
> Dez


Thanks for reminding me it’s Monday hahaha.  

Morning good peeps. 5.7 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.8 for me 
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.5 for me this morning, despite having 2 JBs before my shower, its stayed the same now its breakfast time. Juice it is then with my porridge.
Not feeling great this morning. Am well physically but just feel like i want to cry with everything atm. Game face on in the class, hopefully the day will go quick.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a McCartney special 6.4 for me.

Could be a fraught day in the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia sorry to hear your feeling so low, I am too so completely understand, mines hasn't been helped either seen as my dad text me yesterday saying he has no money so I won't be getting a birthday card this year, no matter how skint I've been he's always gotten a card and gift on every occasion but £2 max is too much to spare for him  I hope your mood lifts soon my lovely xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.7, looks like my new sensor is much more accurate, that is a relief.

I wish everyone a good week, and sending virtual hugs for everyone feeling low.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Groping my way to the supermarket soon, it looks a bit foggy out there.
4am is my Nemesis too, @eggyg. Wake up and worry! Problems get themselves all out of perspective then, if I'm stressed. Did you check your blood glucose? I often feel more anxious if mine's low, and 4am is when it hits the bottom of the trace for me.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am claiming a "Colin" Special this morning although it was slightly engineered by 3 jelly beans earlier in the morning to keep me afloat. 

Thanks to everyone for their sympathy and support over the dog attack. Sadly not the first, nor will it be the last which is probably why I didn't rant and rave at her.... she knew it was her fault.... can't blame the dog. It was good as gold and came to me (a complete stranger) and let me take the chicken out of it's mouth. Such a shame, as it was a lovely afternoon and they were enjoying the autumn sunshine in the garden. Didn't dare let them out yesterday but then it was a miserable day anyway. 
Have to say I really struggled mentally yesterday and BG levels were on a roller coaster between 3.5 and 13 and didn't tarry much in between. I didn't get any exercise yesterday either which I know didn't help and I didn't eat properly, just snacked here and there on low carb stuff. 
Waking up this morning on 5.2 was just what I needed to turn things around and it helps that the sun is shining and it is not raining, so hopefully today will be a better day.

Hope everyone has a gud'un!


----------



## adrian1der

After a weekend when my pancreas seemed to take a holiday with a 6.0 on Saturday and Sunday it's got back to work on this dull and dreary Monday morning with a 5.0 at 06:23


----------



## Kaylz

Well forgot when I posted that it's my 4 year diaversary today, grandad has just been in with shopping for their teas and dropped off a 6 week supply of Aldi's Moser Roth 85% and 2 packs of their Sour Cherry & Chilli Mousse Au Chocolat and 1 pack of the Orange Mousse Au Chocolate, shame it's not a gift! lol xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Well forgot when I posted that it's my 4 year diaversary today, grandad has just been in with shopping for their teas and dropped off a 6 week supply of Aldi's Moser Roth 85% and 2 packs of their Sour Cherry & Chilli Mousse Au Chocolat and 1 pack of the Orange Mousse Au Chocolate, shame it's not a gift! lol xx


Happy (if that’s the word) diaversary! What a lovely treat! I just bought some 90% Godiva in the co-op, because it was on special offer and the same price as my usual 85% co-op own brand. Not tried it before, It’s the first 90% I’ve bought since March since the co-op don't stock the Lindt!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Happy (if that’s the word) diaversary! What a lovely treat! I just bought some 90% Godiva in the co-op, because it was on special offer and the same price as my usual 85% co-op own brand. Not tried it before, It’s the first 90% I’ve bought since March since the co-op don't stock the Lindt!


If I'd known I could have sent you a couple of bars of Lindt 90%, I bought about 14 bars off the web shop the first lockdown as nowhere in my town stocks it and I've moved on to Lidl's own 95%, only £1.49 a pack and bigger squares lol, only gave the 90% to my mum a couple of weeks ago too xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> If I'd known I could have sent you a couple of bars of Lindt 90%, I bought about 14 bars off the web shop the first lockdown as nowhere in my town stocks it and I've moved on to Lidl's own 95%, only £1.49 a pack and bigger squares lol, only gave the 90% to my mum a couple of weeks ago too xx


Aw, thank you for the thought. Ive just tried a square of the Godiva with my coffee, I’m a convert! Bet it won’t be on special offer for long, must stock up while I can!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Aw, thank you for the thought. Ive just tried a square of the Godiva with my coffee, I’m a convert! Bet it won’t be on special offer for long, must stock up while I can!


I haven't seen it anywhere but then again down my end of the town we only have a Premier and a Scotmid, don't know how much you got it for but if you are near an Asda at any point they have it on 2 for £3 just now, I'll be sure to try some if I come across it xx


----------



## ColinUK

4.7 this morning. Feel fighting fit to face whatever joys this week brings!

And does anyone have any decent alcohol free, low carb, recipes for Christmas cake and Christmas pudding? I’m going to assume we can’t have a normal family gathering so I’m going to make my own. It’ll be big enough to share and my bubble mate is teetotal hence the added consideration.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> hope your mood lifts soon my lovely xx


Thanks @Kaylz. Feel a fool. The teacher was talking to me and i just started to cry!! Anyway have seen the head and been sent home to take a day. Theres so much going on atm, think i've just reached my limit. Sorry about your dad, it must be upsetting. It sounds like you have a good haul of treats from your grandad though x


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> 4.7 this morning. Feel fighting fit to face whatever joys this week brings!
> 
> And does anyone have any decent alcohol free, low carb, recipes for Christmas cake and Christmas pudding? I’m going to assume we can’t have a normal family gathering so I’m going to make my own. It’ll be big enough to share and my bubble mate is teetotal hence the added consideration.


That looks like an experimental task for @NotWorriedAtAll to work on if she hasn't already. 
Your problem is going to be that the key ingredients are carb dense ie dried fruit. I guess you can add in more nuts and use less fruit and fruit zest rather than candied peel and almond or coconut flour and obviously eggs are fine and Erythritol instead of sugar but Christmas cake or pudding without dried fruit just isn't going to be Christmas cake/pudding, so you may have to accept it is lower carb rather than low carb.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 4.7 this morning. Feel fighting fit to face whatever joys this week brings!
> 
> And does anyone have any decent alcohol free, low carb, recipes for Christmas cake and Christmas pudding? I’m going to assume we can’t have a normal family gathering so I’m going to make my own. It’ll be big enough to share and my bubble mate is teetotal hence the added consideration.


I think i had a recipe somewhere for low carb christmas pud, though it won't be the same taste unfurtunately. I got it from a diabetes site. I'll have a look see if i still have it


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> 4.7 this morning. Feel fighting fit to face whatever joys this week brings!
> 
> And does anyone have any decent alcohol free, low carb, recipes for Christmas cake and Christmas pudding? I’m going to assume we can’t have a normal family gathering so I’m going to make my own. It’ll be big enough to share and my bubble mate is teetotal hence the added consideration.


Check out https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/recipes/happy-holidays
There might be something on there for you.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> I haven't seen it anywhere but then again down my end of the town we only have a Premier and a Scotmid, don't know how much you got it for but if you are near an Asda at any point they have it on 2 for £3 just now, I'll be sure to try some if I come across it xx


It was £1.50 a bar in the co-op. Slightly more expensive than the others, as it’s only 90g not 100g in a bar, but the squares are smaller, so I eat less!


----------



## Lanny

11:05 BS 5.2  Not very often I have one of these elusive Colin Specials!

Well, it seems that despite my day of rest yesterday I still ended up with a hypo after dinner 4.1 because I put my midday basal back up 2: note to self to leave the basal where it is as the effects of exercise still lingers! But, I enjoyed my JB & square of chocolate 10 minutes later, get BS up fast first with JB then steadily up with the slower chocolate for another 2 hours of active insulin. Midnight Levemir BS 6.1 & I wake on a HS! Perfect planning?

I have a tesco shopping 13:00 to 14:00 & it’s a big one & then, I have a brunch & do 5-7 minutes then. My heart monitor app. Is for 11:30 & I’ll put it on when I get home so, might as well delay my walk a bit so, the monitor can report what my heart does while exercising!

A very late, little Miss Slugabed, from me Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK , i printed this off a diabetes low carb site. Its made in the microwave so you could make yours with a little brandy if you wanted and make your friends seperate.
A recipe for whiskey truffles as well if anyone wants it. I've not made either so if anyone does, let me know what they are like.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Congrats on joining me with a Colin Special this morning! Nice to see I am in good company! 
Yes the exercise effect lingers longer than you expect. So great that you are seeing such positive results from your efforts so far. I had a day off yesterday too and just trying to psych myself up to get back to it today as I had to inject Levemir last night, albeit just a small 2 unit dose. Hopefully I will manage without tonight if I put my back into it today. 
Glorious sunshine here at the mo which definitely helps.
Just for the record, a hypo is usually considered below 4, so not sure your 4.1 quite counts unless you have been given other guidance for some reason, but well done for heading one off which is by far the best management strategy


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK maybe @NotWorriedAtAll could help you out with a low carb christmas cake xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny congrats on your HS!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Hope you are feeling a bit happier. It's awful when you lose it in public..... I've done it a few times. So pleased they gave you the rest of the day off. A walk in the autumn sunshine might help to pick your spirits up if you can manage it.

Thanks for those recipes. They both look interesting although I will be substituting rum for whisky/brandy if I give them a go and maybe just adding a few sultanas or maybe prunes.... I have a feeling weight for weight, prunes might be lower carb than sultanas or raisins and will give it a darker colour and 8g carbs per portion is an odd number, so a little dried fruit should just round it up nicely to about 10! 
I never manage to stick to a recipe! Will let you know how I get on when I find time to experiment.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.5 here. Groping my way to the supermarket soon, it looks a bit foggy out there.
> 4am is my Nemesis too, @eggyg. Wake up and worry! Problems get themselves all out of perspective then, if I'm stressed. Did you check your blood glucose? I often feel more anxious if mine's low, and 4am is when it hits the bottom of the trace for me.


I didn’t as keep my metre downstairs. Might explain why I was sweaty too!


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @ColinUK , i printed this off a diabetes low carb site. Its made in the microwave so you could make yours with a little brandy if you wanted and make your friends seperate.
> A recipe for whiskey truffles as well if anyone wants it. I've not made either so if anyone does, let me know what they are like.


No microwave!
I think I’m going to have to approximate a Christmas pud and limit the fruit. Go heavy on the spices and accept that it’s not going to be low carb but lower than usual.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Thanks @Kaylz. Feel a fool. The teacher was talking to me and i just started to cry!! Anyway have seen the head and been sent home to take a day. Theres so much going on atm, think i've just reached my limit. Sorry about your dad, it must be upsetting. It sounds like you have a good haul of treats from your grandad though x


Sorry to hear that @freesia. Hope a rest and a bit of you time works. It’s bonkers at the moment. I’m finding it hard and constantly worrying with the new “lockdown” that isn’t really. Have a good rest


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> No microwave!
> I think I’m going to have to approximate a Christmas pud and limit the fruit. Go heavy on the spices and accept that it’s not going to be low carb but lower than usual.


Put in plenty of different nuts


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> No microwave!
> I think I’m going to have to approximate a Christmas pud and limit the fruit. Go heavy on the spices and accept that it’s not going to be low carb but lower than usual.


In the past I have bought an individual normal piece of Xmas Cake from M&S.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Sorry to hear that @freesia. Hope a rest and a bit of you time works. It’s bonkers at the moment. I’m finding it hard and constantly worrying with the new “lockdown” that isn’t really. Have a good rest


Thanks @Bexlee . You're right, its definitely all bonkers atm!!! I can't remember things, get stressed when i can't get things done. Its just a build up of everything. The Head was great though


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Been crook lately so no worries if I disappears for a while, it's all good (yous probably didn't even notice I wasn't here).  7.3 @ 6.12am stay safe and well all.


----------



## freesia

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Been crook lately so no worries if I disappears for a while, it's all good (yous probably didn't even notice I wasn't here).  7.3 @ 6.12am stay safe and well all.


Hope you feel better soon @Ditto


----------



## Michael12421

New edict today. Bars closed at 9.30 pm. Restaurants closed indefinitely Have to be in your house by 10.00 pm.  You can only leave your house between 7 am and 9 am if you are going to work, otherwise it is 9 am.  We are expressly forbidden to leave the village unless working outside of it.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Been crook lately so no worries if I disappears for a while, it's all good (yous probably didn't even notice I wasn't here).  7.3 @ 6.12am stay safe and well all.


Hope you are back to normal soon!


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz Forgot to wish you a Happy Diaversary. Hope you had a stable day of BG levels to celebrate and the DF didn't visit. 
Did you eat anything out of the ordinary to celebrate?? I know "out of the ordinary" is difficult for you with food but just wondered if you had tried anything different.... apart from the LIdl chocolate. I can't manage anything stronger than their 85% and prefer the 70% but it is nice chocolate. I seem to remember trying the sour cherry and chilli from Aldi and rather enjoying it but don't shop there very often and forgot to get some when I eventually went back. I usually go in for their Nut Bars and Apple Cider Vinegar but they haven't have any in stock the last few times so I haven't been back. Will be interested to hear what you think about the cherry and chilli chocolate.

@Ditto Sorry to hear you have been poorly again but good to see you back. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to get a 5.3 this morning! I love it when I get good, consistent, consecutive readings!
Went to bed on 9.4 with an upward sloping arrow and no insulin on board (other than morning Levemir at 8.30am) and my exercise from the day did the rest. Libre graph shows I peaked just over 10 and then a slow steady decent. It brought me down 5 whole mmols!

Taking my old Freelander for it's MOT this morning. It is 20 years old so hoping the list is not too long!  It only does about 1000 miles in a normal year and probably done no more than 200 this past year but I need it to deliver manure, harrow the fields and pull the horse trailer for the odd time I take one of the horses somewhere. That means a lot of standing around in the meantime which is never good for vehicles. Wish me luck!


----------



## freesia

G


rebrascora said:


> Wish me luck!


Good luck


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.1 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning chaps and chapettes.   9.2 here...who nose?

Hope you’re feeling more relaxed this morning @freesia. Your Head sounds great. Take care.  

Off to see my mum today - haven’t seen her for a couple of months because of restrictions. She’s extremely resilient, always upbeat, even tho she’s on her own. She keeps the whole family going!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.2 HS for me today.

Off early doors on the bus to a private podiatry appt in town, hoping it goes ok and puts my mind at ease. My high risk podiatry is a phone review in a week?!

Have a lovely time with your Mum @Bloden what a relief to be able to see her

Hope everyone is doing as well as possible, right how many masks & gloves for the bus?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Fingers crossed that the jobs I planned to run overnight have worked OK.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Started a new Libre sensor yesterday and it has rewarded me.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.4 today. Auntie’s funeral this afternoon, not really looking forward to that. No hugs, handshakes, or even a gentle touch on the shoulder. What strange times we’re  living in at the moment. 
Congrats @Flower and @Robin on the HSs.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

No I haven't had a lie in (I wish) 

@Flower and @Robin congratulations on your house specials!

@rebrascora no I didn't try anything different for three reasons, 1 - Tresiba is in adjustment, 2 - I haven't been feeling well the last couple of days and 3 - my contraceptive injection is due today so all have had me running a little higher than I'd like, I'll do my contraceptive in an hour or so so that will be one thing out the way (thank goodness I'm on the self administering one these days), it's my birthday on Sunday though so we'll see, might just be a treat of a PB chunky kit kat though or the bar of sour cherry & chilli, my mum likes it so I bought her a pack too, we don't get to Aldi's these days either but my grandad was through in the town where it is on Saturday with a friend who needed to go to Specsavers to have her glasses fixed

So despite that spiel about running higher I'm confused as to the 3.7 I woke to at 5:26am, never mind, 3 glucose tabs and an hour later I was 4.8 before breakfast, stonker of a headache now so a nap may be tried for after dinner
xx


----------



## Gruers

A second 7.3 in a row but my blood pressure a worry 
stay safe everyone but a vaccine is on the way


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this am.  
Just missed joining @Flower & @Robin HS special step. Congrats to you both.

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

My best waking BG this morning of 4.6 at 05:56  

Jumped on the scales and weighed 16st 8.6lbs giving me a BMI of 29.9 So, I am no longer classified as officially clinically obese whoop whoop   

A long way to go to move from officially overweight to normal but I am going to do it!!!!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations to @Flower & @Robin for their House Specials!

09:53 BS 7.3. Can’t hang about as I going up to the hospital later to pick up the heart monitor & come straight back. Cook & eat breakfast first. Thank goodness wind has abated a bit: still very stormy about an hour ago when going to the toilet!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.1 for me this morning. Been in a Zoom call since 9am so a full on day of joy for me!

Who watched Nigella last night? I can’t be the only one who thinks of substitutions whilst watching cooking telly. Can I?!


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Thanks @Bexlee . You're right, its definitely all bonkers atm!!! I can't remember things, get stressed when i can't get things done. Its just a build up of everything. The Head was great though


Really pleased that you have a supportive Head.  I hope that the rest has helped, and if you need more time don’t be afraid to ask for it.  I know it can feel like you are putting pressure on others but you need to look after yourself.  You are too important and valuable not to.


----------



## SB2015

A 5.5 this morning, after a correction in the night as I forgot to deliver for those crisps that were calling out to me whilst watching the last ever Poirot.

Congrats to @Flower and @Robin on your HS.
Well done @adrian1der on your progress.  Great to find that what you are doing is paying off.
Enjoy seeing your Mum @Bloden .  She sounds fabulous

I finally worked out how to share an early recording of the song I have written about living with T1, which we are now singing with choir and plan to record properly ‘when all this is over’
Here's the shareable link for The Best That I Can recording: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Kpm7BwO-EjwfiFgv6UjNOqoscSguQs9n/view?usp=sharing
It is the first composition I have ever done and I am enjoying learning all the music theory around it.
Off to do some work on the piano accompaniment.

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> And a 5.1 for me this morning. Been in a Zoom call since 9am so a full on day of joy for me!
> 
> Who watched Nigella last night? I can’t be the only one who thinks of substitutions whilst watching cooking telly. Can I?!


I can’t abide Nigella, sorry! She has a liquorice box for Gawds sake! A bit fake for me. Looking forward to Mastechef: The Professionals tonight, my favourite version of the show. After GBBO of course.


----------



## Michael12421

Sorry, I don't know what you mean by liquorice box.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Morning chaps and chapettes.   9.2 here...who nose?
> 
> Hope you’re feeling more relaxed this morning @freesia. Your Head sounds great. Take care.
> 
> Off to see my mum today - haven’t seen her for a couple of months because of restrictions. She’s extremely resilient, always upbeat, even tho she’s on her own. She keeps the whole family going!


Thanks @Bloden , feeling much better today. Still tired but nowhere near as emotional. Have a good time with your mum x


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Really pleased that you have a supportive Head.  I hope that the rest has helped, and if you need more time don’t be afraid to ask for it.  I know it can feel like you are putting pressure on others but you need to look after yourself.  You are too important and valuable not to.


Thanks @SB2015 , much better today. Certainly not so emotional today so have come in


----------



## Lanny

Just back from picking up monitor & already a palaver getting the pads to stay stuck: possibility because I’m a bit sweaty; firmly stuck now, I hope with scotch tape! 

It surprised me how many people were there picking heart monitors too! Maybe CV left them with faster heart rates too?

My heart is still a bit fast from walking around anxiously at the entrance of the hospital as they were 7 minutes late & I was worried! Will let that calm down & then do my walk around the house!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I'm very pleased to report my old girl only failed on 3 relatively minor points.... a bit of welding, some handbrake adjustment and a wiper blade which I spotted this morning but knew I didn't have time to replace before the test. Been to see the very handy guy across the river from me who does those sort of repairs and he will fix her either later today or tomorrow. Off to get a wiper blade this afternoon and then she will be good to go for another year.... hopefully. 
I don't think that is bad for a 20 year old car that often stands for weeks without doing any work and she runs sweet as a nut once you get her started.

Done a 5-6 mile jog/walk whilst she was being tested, so had my exercise for the day in the process and the sun is shining and it is another glorious autumnal day.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> I can’t abide Nigella, sorry! She has a liquorice box for Gawds sake! A bit fake for me. Looking forward to Mastechef: The Professionals tonight, my favourite version of the show. After GBBO of course.


I don't like her either. Though I am not cookery show fan.


----------



## Michael12421

I once knew a 20 year old girl that ran as sweet as a nut once you got her started, sadly that was 50 odd years ago.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you mean by liquorice box.


I suspect @eggyg means sweet!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you mean by liquorice box.


I didn’t know there was such a thing neither Michael, but on last weeks show ( I’ll never get that half hour back) she pulled out her liquorice box! A wooden box all fancy, with different types of liquorice in, powdered etc. I didn’t know you could get that many types of liquorice, not something your everyday cook has in their kitchen.


----------



## Ditto

Y'all make me lol.  I quite like Nigella but don't watch, I'm jealous of her store cupboard, some people are so rich! Her family used to own the Lyon's Corner Houses and her Dad lost all that weight. Fascinating. I felt sorry for her when her hubby tried to strangle her on the balcony.

7.6 @ `11.44 late start as didn't go to bed till 6am with Mum having trouble in the night. I'm not cut out to be a carer, I have no patience. She does say tho that she doesn't know what she'd do without me so there's that.  

Thank goodness you mentioned bins I must dash out quick...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well new start date for the bathroom is the 27th, wish they had just been able to do it the last date but was safer not to

A couple more presents ordered last night with the Morrisons order, I’ll get there eventually with presents lol

 Anyways its a 4.7 today
xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 this morning.

And that’s not Nigella’s actual kitchen you see on the telly. It’s a studio build loosely based on her kitchen. 
I get that she’s from a wealthy family but that doesn’t detract from her writing skills, and she’s a cookery writer more than a TV chef. 
Anyway the world would be a dull place of we all liked exactly the same thing!


Note to self: reorganise liquorice box today


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 6.7 for me.

Have a great day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.6 for me this morning.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all, well it was a 5.8 for me but after another half hour in bed that rose to 6.7

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m with @freesia on the 6.6 step. I’m so glad yesterday is over, auntie’s funeral was a surreal experience, everyone masked, all the chairs set our separately so even couples couldn’t sit together to support each other. The service being live streamed to my cousin in Italy and audio relayed to mourners outside. A recording of The Lord’s my Shepherd played, then we went home. No milling around exchanging anecdotes about our missing loved one, no condolences or hugs and of course no wake. I hope I never have to go through that again. I can’t imagine how my cousins must have been feeling. 
Today I’m going to try and get back my get up and go which  sadly had got up and gone! I feel like I’d just been holding my breath for the last two weeks but now the funeral is over and my goodbyes have been said, I do, strangely, feel more calm. Have a good day everyone and hope you all have your best day. 
And @ColinUK you’re correct, it’s a good job we are all different, but I’m still not watching Nigella and it’s nothing to do with her liquorice box!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, shuffling along the bottom with a 3.9 here, had a ski slope drop as soon as my head hit the pillow last night.


----------



## Paulbreen

Disappointing 8.2, I just started using fiasp last Thursday so bloods are a bit of a roller coaster at the minute


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I blew my run of good readings and I am cross with myself! 
8.7 for me this morning but only because I dropped to 2.4 on the Libre at 2am. Probably not really quite as low as 2.4 but I wasn't wasting time doing a finger prick because I had rather interesting lights flashing behind my eyelids in the dark. 
I didn't have an evening meal last night and my levels had been slowly rising all night and whilst I had had exercise yesterday, it wasn't as exertive as usual so I thought maybe it wouldn't have the same effect so took 1 unit of Fiasp (no Levemir) to bring me down a bit from 9.4 as I headed off to bed at 8.20pm. I was absolutely shattered for some reason and crashed early. Woke at midnight on 4.9 and really should have taken some carbs on board then, but didn't and paid the price. Really hard to believe that the tail end of my Levemir 17 hours earlier did that to me, but presumably in conjunction with my muscles clawing glucose back, it did.

@ColinUK Can't believe you got another one! Well done!


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.3 from me today, have a good day everyone 
we are into week 2 of lockdown


----------



## SueEK

6.5 today. Have the hygienist later so depressed mode coming on. Having bloods done next week and master bedroom carpet also being fitted next week, wasn’t expecting that before Christmas, yippee. 
@Michael12421 good to see better readings.
@ColinUK can you please stop hogging all the HS’s lol
Hope all those who have been feeling low are a bit better and brighter. 
Have a good Remembrance Day. I always remember my wonderful grandad who was blinded in WW1 in Ypres at the age of 19. Bless them all xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.6 again today!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me this morning at 06:06 on another grey and dreary Berkshire morning.


----------



## Lanny

09:44 BS 9.8. But, in my defence I have a cold. There’s no emoji’s again on the text box bar, which looks different this morning! I think changes were made in yesterday’s 20:00 website maintenance? So, a rare frown emoji from me. My BS has been steadily climbing since Monday, actually & the little bit of drizzle under the roof of the hospital entrance didn’t help: wind still blew some drizzle on me. Only managed 1 extra minute for a total of 6 minutes on Monday & yesterday’s 6 minutes after I got back with the monitor all was SO tough I almost gave up up at 3 minutes but, pushed on & heart rate went up to 210! Munch’s Scream emoji! My resting heart rate yesterday was around 100 all day & it was around 90 on Monday. Cold was confirmed when I woke up around 22:30 with sore throat, right neck just under chin tender & coughing intermittently. Also, had a fake hypo episode in bed that the monitor will have picked up. BS wasn’t hypo low but, dropped fast from 14.3 mmol to 7.8 in 58 minutes after bolus for dinner of 40 units NR. Ate 1 JB anyway to help me feel better which put me back up to 8.5 15 minutes later & finished at 9.5 just after the 4 active hours of insulin. But, rose back up again to 14.0 when putting in midnight Levemir so, put it up to 42 & will put up midday Levemir later today as well: didn’t put it up & the same 58 yesterday as I wasn’t completely sure if a cold was brewing; definitely have now!

No hanging about as breakfast first then back to drop off the heart monitor & I may forgo my 6 minutes today or I may do less, haven’t decided yet!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wink emoji!

It’s stormy again this morning this morning so, better wrap up when out today!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 09:44 BS 9.8. But, in my defence I have a cold. There’s no emoji’s again on the text box bar, which looks different this morning! I think changes were made in yesterday’s 20:00 website maintenance? So, a rare frown emoji from me. My BS has been steadily climbing since Monday, actually & the little bit of drizzle under the roof of the hospital entrance didn’t help: wind still blew some drizzle on me. Only managed 1 extra minute for a total of 6 minutes on Monday & yesterday’s 6 minutes after I got back with the monitor all was SO tough I almost gave up up at 3 minutes but, pushed on & heart rate went up to 210! Munch’s Scream emoji! My resting heart rate yesterday was around 100 all day & it was around 90 on Monday. Cold was confirmed when I woke up around 22:30 with sore throat, right neck just under chin tender & coughing intermittently. Also, had a fake hypo episode in bed that the monitor will have picked up. BS wasn’t hypo low but, dropped fast from 14.3 mmol to 7.8 in 58 minutes after bolus for dinner of 40 units NR. Ate 1 JB anyway to help me feel better which put me back up to 8.5 15 minutes later & finished at 9.5 just after the 4 active hours of insulin. But, rose back up again to 14.0 when putting in midnight Levemir so, put it up to 42 & will put up midday Levemir later today as well: didn’t put it up & the same 58 yesterday as I wasn’t completely sure if a cold was brewing; definitely have now!
> 
> No hanging about as breakfast first then back to drop off the heart monitor & I may forgo my 6 minutes today or I may do less, haven’t decided yet!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wink emoji!
> 
> It’s stormy again this morning this morning so, better wrap up when out today!


Press the three little dots and they shall appear.   Voila!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @eggyg  Put that down to a Duh! Moment with my head fuzzy from a cold!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 for me today. 
Venturing out for food shopping today...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

This is getting boring now... 5.2

I did change the needle in the pricking pen this morning as a treat though!

Also weighed myself and a stubborn flat line on my curve is clear to see. 88.2kg.

It’s difficult getting much exercise in as I’m working longer hours from home. I’ve tried setting up a jogging track in the Long Gallery but that means finding somewhere with a Long Gallery to call home first.

I’m aware that I have a tendency to emotionally eat or eat out of boredom and coupled with the gym being closed etc I know I have to be extraordinarily strict regarding any “cheat” meals or else the weight will edge higher. 

Anyway.... got some job applications to complete and fire off into the ether before a chat with @Francesca DUK later about the “move more” initiative and then work. 

Have a great folks and please accept my apologies for hogging the HS’s!


----------



## Kaylz

morning 

self inflicted 6.3 today due to the small panic about being 4.8 at bedtime, I wish my body would just make its damn mind up on what it wants, starting to feel very frustrated with it and management 

Well tomorrow sees us move into level 3 meaning no non essential travel, looks like Tesco's Yule Log won't be on our plates at Christmas then 
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.3 for me this morning.
@ColinUK well done on the HS. I can't remember when i got out and exercised properly. Only been going for short walks due to work, weather, lockdown.
@Kaylz, i think D always throws a spanner in the works just when we think we have it cracked.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done again @ColinUK on the HS.

5.4 for me this morning. 
Off for some early morning exercise.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Two of my fellow band members have been tracked and traced so a slight hiatus from the socially distanced rehearsals.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

Hahaha @ColinUK we’ll have to start calling you Mr 5.2.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.7 here, on the Libre despite a half unit reduction in basal. I think it’s a sensor/hydration issue, not a real hypo though, I woke up quite thirsty yesterday and today, and my level seemed to restore to around the 6s quite quickly once I'd drunk my first cup of tea yesterday, will see what happens later. I was more than usually active for the previous two days, as I’ve got a horse on loan from the riding school two days a week during lockdown, so I’m doing all the grooming and feet picking out, and tacking etc (fortunately I’m spared the mucking out, I’m paying the stables for everything else) as well as riding.@rebrascora will know what I mean!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.9 for me today. Braved the hygienist yesterday. Had to ask her to stop a couple of times just because the air thingy was too cold and hurt my teeth, I’m such a wuss.  Off to get some dog food this morning, nothing exciting.
@ColinUK I’m in awe, you are just rolling those HS’s out, well done.
Have a good one all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 5.8 today. Don’t know how but I’m taking it! We had some lovely news last night, our youngest daughter, who is expecting her first baby, found out she is having a little girl. We really are a girly family, we have three daughters  and we already have three granddaughters! We do have a grandson who, along with Grandad Eggy is, and going to be more so, vastly outnumbered! We don’t have to pay for their weddings too do we? Three weddings in the last four years has already financially and emotionally drained us! Have a great day everyone. 

And @ColinUK have you checked your meter hasn’t stuck on 5.2? Just enquiring as mine sticks on the sixes on a regular basis!  Begrudgingly happy for you whatever.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, i think D always throws a spanner in the works just when we think we have it cracked.


Well Tresiba was being upped, wasn't well for a couple of days (still not feeling 100% yet) and contraceptive injection was due, I do tend to run higher when it's due so I got that out the way on Tuesday morning (sliced my finger with the needle first before administering it in my thigh  ) and I'm pretty sure I had the same issues with being lower for a wee bit after it last time, I'll have to check back 13 weeks in my log book and see, its great being able to administer it myself as they stopped the Depo during lockdown for many so I'm grateful I was offered the Sayana Press long before then but it seems to have a different result on my BG and its just getting tiring, I want to be able to enjoy my birthday a little in a few days and eat a bit different but this knocks my confidence  xx


----------



## Lanny

08:33 BS 8.8 So so emoji! Battled high BS all yesterday & every time I ate up it went again so, further basal increases again today until I get it right: firefighting with bolus corrections; maybe no bad thing that my BS didn’t come down too fast judging by my fake hypo on Tuesday when too much bolus went in at once!

Eventually got my BS down to 7 just before going to bed 05:39 when it was 11’s before eating & rising to 16’s then 15’s & eventually to 10’s as I kept the same bolus instead of going down so, 40 units NR & midday basal was 62: needed to correct the first two after meals but the last one just fell into range without when I turned in around 05:30 with 7.0; long waits in between meals for the corrections. Midnight LR already went up to 44 & midday will go to 64 today & see how it goes? 

Watched a lot of old Star trek Voyager episodes on Netlix yesterday, have all the Star Trek Next Generation, Deep Space 9 & Voyager on DVD’s anyway but, more convenient to watch my favourite, Voyager, on Netflix!  It’ll be the same today.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Congratulations again on another HS @ColinUK


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all, 5.8 today. Don’t know how but I’m taking it! We had some lovely news last night, our youngest daughter, who is expecting her first baby, found out she is having a little girl. We really are a girly family, we have three daughters  and we already have three granddaughters! We do have a grandson who, along with Grandad Eggy is, and going to be more so, vastly outnumbered! We don’t have to pay for their weddings too do we? Three weddings in the last four years has already financially and emotionally drained us! Have a great day everyone.
> 
> And @ColinUK have you checked your meter hasn’t stuck on 5.2? Just enquiring as mine sticks on the sixes on a regular basis!  Begrudgingly happy for you whatever.


Checked the meter last week and it’s fine! I dunno why the DF has decided I’m worthy but I’m not complaining!


----------



## ColinUK

And @eggyg  mazeltov on the new grandsprog! And yes you’re paying for all of the weddings


----------



## adrian1der

5.4 for me at 05:56 this morning. It was a gorgeous sunny day first thing after the very stormy evening yesterday but has clouded over now I' in the (home) office


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report I'm back on track this morning with a 5.7, but like @Lanny I was high all day yesterday and you would think I was injecting water not insulin in my correction jabs. Just stayed stubbornly up above 8 and as high as 13 at one stage despite 2 units here and 3 units there. Very frustrating! Lets hope I can keep things on the straight and narrow today.
Got myself all dressed up for Armistice day. My sister gave me a lovely British legion poppy scarf and I wore it with a dress and heels to stand on my doorstep at 11am. It was weird to be dressed up. Haven't worn anything other than work clothes, running gear or PJs since my birthday in February and I think I wore trousers that day so it might be New Years Day since I had a dress on. I had to try to remember how to walk in heels.... for the few short steps across the threshold.....
.... then a quick change back into my work clothes again.

@ColinUK You are so jammy! Bet you can't get another tomorrow and make it a second HS hattrick!     

.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> And @eggyg  mazeltov on the new grandsprog! And yes you’re paying for all of the weddings


Thought as much!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report I'm back on track this morning with a 5.7, but like @Lanny I was high all day yesterday and you would think I was injecting water not insulin in my correction jabs. Just stayed stubbornly up above 8 and as high as 13 at one stage despite 2 units here and 3 units there. Very frustrating! Lets hope I can keep things on the straight and narrow today.
> Got myself all dressed up for Armistice day. My sister gave me a lovely British legion poppy scarf and I wore it with a dress and heels to stand on my doorstep at 11am. It was weird to be dressed up. Haven't worn anything other than work clothes, running gear or PJs since my birthday in February and I think I wore trousers that day so it might be New Years Day since I had a dress on. I had to try to remember how to walk in heels.... for the few short steps across the threshold.....
> .... then a quick change back into my work clothes again.
> 
> @ColinUK You are so jammy! Bet you can't get another tomorrow and make it a second HS hattrick!
> 
> .


That was me on Tuesday at my auntie’s funeral. I wore a dress and tights, evil things that they are, so uncomfortable. I’ve lived in leggings, walking trews and occasionally jeans if I’m going shopping ( like today). Birkenstocks, trainers, Converse and walking boots are my footwear of choice and have been since I retired three years ago. I struggle in heels now, never thought I’d see the day, I wore heels everyday of my working life, they did get lower as the years went on though!


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I don't do dresses really, last time I had one on was 2016 and I look god awful! It was only 4 months before I was diagnosed though, This was for Bruce's nieces christening


Also don't do heels often either, last time I was hypo and had to walk down the stairs, not easy lol
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg.... I am sure you also got dressed up for a certain wedding which took place recently too... I think there was photographic evidence, so that is at least 2 occasions you scrubbed up in recent weeks! 
It is all too easy to get comfy in those everyday clothes. I can see why the likes of Katherine Jenkins was getting dressed up during the first lockdown. It did pick my spirits up a bit to feel clean and smart even if there was no one there to see me.... even wearing the dreaded tights!


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz . You don't look 'awful' at all.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz . You don't look 'awful' at all.


Thanks Michael  I do have a bit more meat on my bones these days although not too much more lol, maybe there will come a day I need to wear a dress again but hopefully I'll feel better about myself when that time comes  xx


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice 5.9 today


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz. Actually I think the dress looks lovely and you have such a great figure for it but you don't look entirely at ease in it, which is a shame.
I have always loved dresses and skirts right from being a child, even though I was a tomboy... and probably still am.
They are just not practical for my lifestyle although I do have a mid length brown corduroy skirt which has been worn with wellies to muck out the stables once and I have teetered into the stables in high heels on occasion on my way home after a night out to check on the horses and drop them some more haylage in. 
Always fancied myself as a bit of a Calamity Jane!


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram. I am lucky here as all waste is collected from outside my front door 362 days a year at 9.30 pm.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

I woke up on 3.8 (Libre) and 4.4 BG. No great panic, then. 

Yesterday was fun. Made a seamless switch from steam driven Humalog to Fiasp. That's MDI, using prefilled pens. The pen is one of those where you wind up the dose, bung the needle into an available bit of flesh, and just gently press the red button at the top, and in shoots the dose. My right flexor pollicis longus will start wasting away after 25 years of manually pressing the tops on insulin pens.

It does what it says on the tin, as well. Works very quickly, so no more calculating pre bolus times, then finding you forgot to turn the oven on. ( Don't snigger, bet we've all done that.)  It will be interesting to see whether this quick effect is maintained in the long term. Can't think why it shouldn't. No reaction at the injection site, but then I'm not one for doing side effects. I'll have to slightly adjust bolus injections, it doesn't seem to be an exact 1:1 relationship with Humalog, but then I've been on Humalog for a couple of decades , so I think the relationship had lost its sparkle.

On the subject of sparkle, I'm getting persistent emails from Vodafone trying to get me to upgrade to an iPhone 12 Pro. The difference between a Pro and the standard iPhone 12 is the addition of a telephoto lens. so I could maintain a covid safe distance when spying on the neighbours. There is, apparently, a Pro Max, which has a bigger screen, but it's ridiculously big. Of course, this is all about 5G, The day 5G comes to the Ribble Valley, you'll hear me shouting from my coffin. "I've got a signal!!". They say you can download a Movie in a couple of minutes using 5G, but that's not actually true. The phone might be capable but Netflix can't necessarily deliver it that fast. Anyway, who wants to watch the latest Bond movie on a phone? Just because it _can _be done, doesn't mean it's sensible. Bit like unicycling.

Anyway, have a good day folks

Now I'm just off to ring Vodafone...


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I do have slightly more meat on the bones these days but not too much more so it may look better nowadays, I just felt dreadful back then so probably why I don't look comfortable, maybe one day lol xx


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg.... I am sure you also got dressed up for a certain wedding which took place recently too... I think there was photographic evidence, so that is at least 2 occasions you scrubbed up in recent weeks!
> It is all too easy to get comfy in those everyday clothes. I can see why the likes of Katherine Jenkins was getting dressed up during the first lockdown. It did pick my spirits up a bit to feel clean and smart even if there was no one there to see me.... even wearing the dreaded tights!


Yes you’re right, just less than four weeks ago, that’s three times this year I’ve had a dress on. Two funerals and a wedding! Is that a film?


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora our eldest daughter and her family are farmers, a dozen horses, numerous sheep and cows, chickens, cats and six dogs. My two youngest granddaughters love dressing up and love helping out on the farm. This  is our Sadie, she’s almost three wearing her flower girl dress from our youngest daughter’s wedding last year.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> @rebrascora our eldest daughter and her family are farmers, a dozen horses, numerous sheep and cows, chickens, cats and six dogs. My two youngest granddaughters love dressing up and love helping out on the farm. This  is our Sadie, she’s almost three wearing her flower girl dress from our youngest daughter’s wedding last year.


Love it! Might as well get some wear out of it. Not much in the way of parties happening at the moment. 
Just hope for your daughter's sake it's not "hand wash only"!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Love it! Might as well get some wear out of it. Not much in the way of parties happening at the moment.
> Just hope for your daughter's sake it's not "hand wash only"!


And here is our Poppy a couple of years ago when she was six, this got in the Farmers Guardian.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Yes you’re right, just less than four weeks ago, that’s three times this year I’ve had a dress on. Two funerals and a wedding! Is that a film?


Not quite but with those grand daughters you will get there eventually although sadly you have already clocked up too many funerals.
Seems an age since you were all glammed up and going for your steam railway ride. That was you wasn't it? Probably less than a year but seems like a lifetime... when things were normal.... anyone remember those days?


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Not quite but with those grand daughters you will get there eventually although sadly you have already clocked up too many funerals.
> Seems an age since you were all glammed up and going for your steam railway ride. That was you wasn't it? Probably less than a year but seems like a lifetime... when things were normal.... anyone remember those days?


Yeah that was me, August 2019. Come back 2019 we miss you! I used to love getting dressed up, spending ages getting ready and applying a face full of makeup. It seems daft putting makeup on now as it’s hidden behind a mask although I did put some mascara on today before going for my big shop! Funnily enough I do put makeup on when we go fell walking, got to look good on the photos!


----------



## Matchless

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


I was 98 or 5.44


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz i like the photo and think Bruce looks quite scrummy or am I too old to say that!! I only wear jeans or leggings at home as I wear a dress, skirt or smart trousers to work.  @eggyg thide photos of your grandchildren are just brilliant, looks like they should be framed. I remember your special trip last year which sounded amazing.
Had some good news today, all at once.
Nurse has contacted me twice due to ?water infection just to check on me, awaiting results,t from hospital.
Phone call from urology consultants sidekick to confirm appt in London early Feb and to confirm they had the full MDT meeting last week so first op should definitely be next year. Apparently due to government review of all mesh cases only 3 hospitals in the country are allowed to do removals and reconstruction so sounds like I’ll be in good hands.
Call from eye screening offering appt tomorrow.
Feeling quite chipper about it all though quite uncomfortable with abdominal pain - I’ll live lol xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Lovely here, all golden and stuff. 7.8 @ 5.56am.

Still reading 'Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal' and so have given it up as from today. How I got from before 6am to noon I will never know. The thing with lasting out is you end up ravenous and I ate a slice of toast that was meant for the birds, too well done for Mum, but I'll eat owt.  

Fabulous photos of the children.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Lovely here, all golden and stuff. 7.8 @ 5.56am.
> 
> Still reading 'Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal' and so have given it up as from today. How I got from before 6am to noon I will never know. The thing with lasting out is you end up ravenous and I ate a slice of toast that was meant for the birds, too well done for Mum, but I'll eat owt.
> 
> Fabulous photos of the children.


I always was told breakfast is the most important meal of the day. It sets you up for the day ahead. I couldn’t possibly not eat breakfast. If I have a hearty breakfast I have a small lunch, soup or crackers. Are you sure this is a good idea skipping brekkie? Remember the old saying “ breakfast like a king, lunch like a Queen, dine like a pauper”.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz i like the photo and think Bruce looks quite scrummy or am I too old to say that!! I only wear jeans or leggings at home as I wear a dress, skirt or smart trousers to work


Say what you like, I told him and he smiled lol, I liked working in the pub as got to wear whatever I wanted, usually jeans but when I was at Savers on my work placement it was black trousers or a black skirt (would never want to work there though) and my placement at Semi Chem was trousers as it was autumn time I was there so too chilly as I was a skeleton (or so a little lad told me, it was Halloween and he was in with his gran and he was telling me what he was dressing as and when I asked what I should dress as he said a skeleton cause I looked like one anyway, this was just a couple of weeks before I was admitted to hospital and diagnosed so he wasn't far wrong to be fair) I'd definitely work there though and probably would be now if I hadn't had to stop my placement prematurely  xx


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz , you look great in that photo. You make a lovely couple. I hope you soon get to move in together. I wish i was as slim as you, my weight has gone up over the last two years! Last time i went for a checkup at the surgery, the nurse told me off for putting on weight. Well, since i lost 4 stone before being diagnosed, i was quite happy then. The only problem is..its carried on going up despite me not eating like i used to. Blame it on lack of exercise this year lol. 
@eggyg, your granddaughters look adorable. I love they are dressed up on the farm.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 for me today. First up I see. Woke at the witching hour ( mine that is) 4.30, loo trip and settled back down. Awoke to a very constant dripping sound, thought we had a leak as we live in a very old house and it’s raining. Lay awake for a while listening to the Chinese water torture when I realised it was Mr Eggy making the noise! Relieved of course, but annoyed and now I’m wide awake with a splitting headache. Ah well, better start my day! Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.5 her in very dark Staffordshire. Levels have been good though the day the last few days then the DF visited yesterday...into double figures after breakfast and stayed that way all day at work before doing a sudden drop just before tea!! Who know why   

Anyway, its Friday!!!! Yay!!! Have a good day folks


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Self inflicted 7.2 today, 1 and a half digestives may have been enough    lol

Better get some more Christmas presents ordered today


@freesia  thank you very much, we’re going to join that new system for obtaining a property over the weekend and then properties will be added starting on the 27th, was supposed to be the 16th but the website had technical issues so wasn’t released when it was supposed to be so everything was pushed back, I was a larger child and was bullied for being fat my whole time at both primary and high school but I look at those that bullied me and they are now bigger than me by far, karma I say
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> we’re going to join that new system for obtaining a property over the weekend and


Good luck. Fingers crossed for you both.



Kaylz said:


> I look at those that bullied me and they are now bigger than me by far, karma I say


Definitely. What goes around comes around i say. Thats why i always try to be kind to people x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 or 6.3 depending on whether you believe the scan on the phone or Libre reader. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.3 here...ooo, so close!

Aw, poor Gwennie’s got a manky eye this morning and is feeling veeeery sorry for herself. Hopefully hubby can get a vet’s appointment for today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, just stayed out of the red. Went to the new Lidl in our nearest big town yesterday. Big mistake! Wouldn’t have made a special trip, but we went to the tip and passed it on the way home. It’s been open a week and I wanted to try it. It was heaving, and they weren’t restricting numbers allowed in at all. Everyone was masked and doing their best to distance, but it wasn’t actually possible to keep away from other people. They’d got all their Christmas stuff in, and people were going mad in the Decorations and Christmas biscuits/chocs aisles, which I avoided like the plague. (Literally!)


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Good luck. Fingers crossed for you both.


Thank you, I appreciate it 



Bloden said:


> Aw, poor Gwennie’s got a manky eye this morning and is feeling veeeery sorry for herself. Hopefully hubby can get a vet’s appointment for today.


Oh no, hope she's feeling better soon, appointments aren't too difficult to get here but it can be a pain as they still aren't allowing folk in so you hand your pet over at the front door and wait in the car park no matter what the weather! xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin there is nobody manning the door at our Lidl anymore either but mum never seems to run into any crowds, she's due there this afternoon and Bruce after work too, it's probably because it's new, hope you enjoy a Lidl trip sometime, I love Lidl lol xx


----------



## Paulbreen

A miserable 13.2 this morning, pump battery died during the night so my dawn phenomenon got free rein to mess with my blood, 7.3 average for the week wasn’t bad tho


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> @Robin there is nobody manning the door at our Lidl anymore either but mum never seems to run into any crowds, she's due there this afternoon and Bruce after work too, it's probably because it's new, hope you enjoy a Lidl trip sometime, I love Lidl lol xx


Oh, I love Lidl too, we had a small one in the big town, but they’ve closed it and built a huge new one just across the road. I just hadn’t expected it to be so full, when the old one never seemed that busy. I suspect everyone who normally uses the nearby Sainsbury’s was giving it a try yesterday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HOUSE!  Well @ColinUK needs a bit of competition. 

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Pre run 5.5 this morning.
Great excitement in our road this morning, an oversize skip on one side and a bulk delivery opposit placed near the kerb.
Dustcart due this morning, not sure if we will get our bins emptied if they don't get through  !
I did tell the delivery operator...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me today at 05:56. It an exact reversal of yesterday it was pouring down for the school run and now I'm in the office we have blue skies and the sun is out


----------



## Robin

adrian1der said:


> A 6.1 for me today at 05:56. It an exact reversal of yesterday it was pouring down for the school run and now I'm in the office we have blue skies and the sun is out


I’m glad you said that, I was convinced I'd woken up to the sound of rain this morning, but when I actually got out of bed and looked out, it was a beautiful sunny morning, so I thought I must have dreamed it. It prompted me to check our neighbour's weather station recordings online, and sure enough we had two showers around 7am!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, beautiful again here but raining last night. LOL at MrEggy.

7.5 @ 6.49am I'm hoping this will go down if I keep eschewing breakfast.  I just wish I didn't get up so early. It's a long time till lunch. When I was a teenager I sometimes didn't get up till one in the afternoon! Good grief, I cannot imagine that now.

Blurb states: 'Breakfast may be the most important meal of the day, but only if we skip it. Since Victorian times, we have been told to breakfast like kings and dine like paupers. In the wake of his own type 2 diabetes diagnosis, Professor Terence Kealey was given the same advice... '


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 for me I'm afraid but I was a nice 5.6 an hour earlier. Wish I had just got up then. Teach me to be lazy and have a lie in!

Well done Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo  Good to see you are back on form and giving Colin some competition.

Starting to really worry about Ted. @KARNAK if you are out there reading this, stop winding us up and please post something!..... and you better have a good excuse for absence.... hoping it doesn't involve blue light taxis though!

I also miss @Grannylorraine Hope you are keeping well if you read this and maybe think about coming back??


----------



## rebrascora

@Ditto The longer I sleep, the lower my levels go, even if I get up in the night to go to the loo and then go back to sleep. 
I know it is difficult with you being a carer but getting more sleep really could improve your readings.


----------



## ColinUK

Well that's the end of that little run! 5.6 this morning 
And EdF have been to install the smart meters - they were ridiculously COVID compliant but it does help that the meters are in an external boiler house so he didn't need to come inside at all. 
They've left me with a little smart monitor thing which has to be the ugliest thing I've ever seen. It's going to be left plugged in somewhere out of sight it's so ugly!

Anyway... have a great day folks and folksesses!


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Well that's the end of that little run! 5.6 this morning
> And EdF have been to install the smart meters - they were ridiculously COVID compliant but it does help that the meters are in an external boiler house so he didn't need to come inside at all.
> They've left me with a little smart monitor thing which has to be the ugliest thing I've ever seen. It's going to be left plugged in somewhere out of sight it's so ugly!
> 
> Anyway... have a great day folks and folksesses!


Decorate it for Christmas...


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> 3.3 for me I'm afraid but I was a nice 5.6 an hour earlier. Wish I had just got up then. Teach me to be lazy and have a lie in!
> 
> Well done Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo  Good to see you are back on form and giving Colin some competition.
> 
> Starting to really worry about Ted. @KARNAK if you are out there reading this, stop winding us up and please post something!..... and you better have a good excuse for absence.... hoping it doesn't involve blue light taxis though!
> 
> I also miss @Grannylorraine Hope you are keeping well if you read this and maybe think about coming back??


Yes you are so right. Where is Ted @KARNAK and haven’t seen @Grannylorraine for a long time.  Hope all is ok


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> Well that's the end of that little run! 5.6 this morning
> And EdF have been to install the smart meters - they were ridiculously COVID compliant but it does help that the meters are in an external boiler house so he didn't need to come inside at all.
> They've left me with a little smart monitor thing which has to be the ugliest thing I've ever seen. It's going to be left plugged in somewhere out of sight it's so ugly!
> 
> Anyway... have a great day folks and folksesses!


We keep refusing a smart meter, though they did turn up about 18 months ago and install a non smart meter.


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Yes you are so right. Where is Ted @KARNAK and haven’t seen @Grannylorraine for a long time.  Hope all is ok


@Grannylorraine on one of her last posts suggested that she was finding things very stressful, and was leaving the forum.


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto was the reading when you got up? 6:49am? That's a long lie to me, I'm up 5:30am at the latest, won't even get an extra hour on my birthday as got to get up as mum will be off to work come 6:20am   

@SueEK , @grovesy is right, Lorraine left the forum but she is ok
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK what does yours look like then? Ours is like a wee flat screen and not what I'd call "ugly" xx


----------



## Lanny

18:28 BS 6.6 Yay! That’s more like it! An EXTREMELY late Little Miss Sleepy reporting in when you lot are probably starting to wind down towards the end of the day BUT, I feel SO much better after a 13/14 hour sleep with a break here & there for toilet trips & midday meds & basal. Nope! NOT blushing as I NEEDED it!

Obviously WAY too late for a greeting, not EVEN for the day it’s SO late, so, I hope you all had a Good Day? 

I had a much better BS day in that there were only 2 readings over 10 & it was 10.2 after breakfast & 10.8 for midday meds & basal. The rest were all 6’s & 5’s before & 8’s & 7’s after meals!  AND with BS under control, I felt SO much better. I dialled down the midday LR by -2 but, still at the increased dose of 66, I had planned 64 the day before yesterday but, instinctively put in 68 & it seems it was right as BS was mostly in range, & resisted a bolus correction as I was still going to sleep some more; I thought about a -4 reduction in basal as I was getting better; compromised by a -2 reduction instead & woke in the 6’s! TA DAH! Don’t you just LOVE when things go to plan?

Already had breakfast & just sitting down to watch It Takes Two, saw that Nicola is sadly out of the competition now with Katya resting positive yesterday, & then, the highlights of The Masters on Day 1: apparently with NO patrons, as the Americans call the public, & the BBC team didn’t go out to Augusta this year & are in the UK studio! BUT, I’m SO PLEASED it’s being played AT ALL I don’t care! There’s been NO golf at all, or much sport of any kind, all year until now & I’m going to enjoy watching The Masters SO much! 

Hey! Just realised! I CAN give you lovely lot A greeting after all, just not usual one! I wish you all a GOOD NIGHT! 

PS: That’s a lovely dress you posted yesterday @Kaylz & you look good in it but, you don’t look very at ease! The grass always seems to look greener on the other side when it comes to self image: I’ve always wished I had a thinner waistline like my younger sister; my younger sister has always wished she had a bosom like mine!  But, really I’ve come to terms with what I AM & not afraid to wear bright colours like red, my favourite, & cobalt! That’s what my younger sister has said in the past she needed to wear, sunglasses, at my colour choices at special events! It’s all about confidence! I’m not afraid to stand out: maybe to do with my nose, that couldn’t be hidden, & my primary school days of fighting anyone who called me names; got used to being stared at & I couldn’t NOT escape notice so, I was always boldly in the front row for a better look at things! I’ve never been a back row kind of person! Children can be cruel & I grew up to find adluts are much kinder & more tolerant of differences, in general!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it
> 
> 
> Oh no, hope she's feeling better soon, appointments aren't too difficult to get here but it can be a pain as they still aren't allowing folk in so you hand your pet over at the front door and wait in the car park no matter what the weather! xx


Same here. When I took her to the vet’s recently for her booster jabs, the heavens opened just as the vet got to my car to pick her up...one very wet vet. She’s got an appointment for tomorrow, so we’ll see. Her eye doesn’t look too bad now, no more green gunk anyway.


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Scottish Power keep badgering us about installing them here but so far I've managed to put it off by not responding to their texts and emails asking us to arrange an appointment. If they press the point I'm going to say that we have two people WFH and they can't afford to be off-line for any length of time, my wife especially as she has a global support role for a major multi-national.
> 
> Out of interest how long was your power off? I'm sure I read somewhere that it can be up to 4 hours.
> 
> Martin


Electricity was off for about 10 minutes and gas for about 30. The whole process was over and done with in about 40 mins from start to finish.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @ColinUK what does yours look like then? Ours is like a wee flat screen and not what I'd call "ugly" xx


This is the type they’ve installed. The one at the top of this page.
https://www.edfenergy.com/smart-meters/using-a-smart-meter

 Obviously I don’t need to keep it plugged in but it’s just a bit, erm, dull I guess. I might have to decorate it or find somewhere out of the way to plug it in. 
It’s not as if I’m wasteful of energy at all and there’s only me so I can’t exactly use much less electricity or gas!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.1 this morning... sooo close!
In the middle of another 'lockdown ' project, transferring old vhs videos to digital so I can scrap the old technology.
It takes sooo long though!
Still, found some classic ones of the kids, must be able to get a 'Dad you are so embarrassing ' response out of them at some point!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Baz.

Morning All, I hope everyone is as well as can be,  My weekly read is 5.3 for today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Called the health centre yesterday to ask the pharmacist if I could have my 2 monthly of BG strips increased from 250 to the 400 I'm entitled to which she happily agreed to do

Treats got replenished yesterday, chocolate cake bars, chunky pb  kit kats and caramel rocky's, now which one do I want today lol

Anywayys 6.0 this morning and off to eBay after breakfast to order at least a mug for my grandads Christmas
xx


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.  An early start for me today joining @Baz on the 5.3 step, and a  ‘nice’ graph overnight (Memories of my English teacher saying never to use nice or got as there were always better words to use)

Glad you have your extra strips now @Kaylz , and those treats.
Sorting through old stuff always takes ages @Snowwy as I find I start reading, looking at them and the day flies past.

Will be spending a good few hours today listening to the DUK Tech Conference whilst weaving.
Should be interesting with updates on pumps and Covid etc.

Enjoy yourselves whatever you do.


----------



## Bloden

Baz. said:


> Morning All, I hope everyone is as well as can be,  My weekly read is 5.3 for today


Great weekly average @Baz. Hope you’re keeping well.  

Moooorning. 7.9 here...another “Who knows?!” for me. Four hours after last night’s bolus, it suddenly shot up (after a day shooing away hypos) and this morning I had the opposite of DP. I’m certainly getting my money’s worth at the mo!

Had to get the whip out yesterday - hubby’s been restoring our wooden banister (ie making a right mess indoors) and it looked like he had in mind to do just an hour a day, meaning the mess was going to be there for at least a week, nooooooo. I made him finish the job....ah, that’s better, tidiness restored.


----------



## Lanny

06:47 BS 9.4!  So so emoji! Not waking as I’m about to turn in & after having to head off hypos twice after eating: only ate twice & both times over bolused so, extra biscuits required but, no JB’s as I wasn’t THAT low; only needing biscuits around the 2.5 hours after mark!

In hindsight, a bit late as in the nature of hindsight’s, the 66 basal at midday was a bit too much: bet you though if I’d gone 64 I would have been higher than I’d like; I’ll put this down to a bit more experience! 

I wish you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!  As I’m heading off to the land of nod! Oh! I better say the rest of this post is about golf so, you can skip ENTIRELY if you wish: I won’t know; that’s what you get from a golf mad fanatic, I’m afraid that hasn’t seen any golf on tv since last year’s The Open in over a year!

A wonderful short ish day of watching 2 Masters highlights back to back, more or less, of Day 1 & 2 on iPlayer: had actually forgotten to watch The Masters on Thursday: I only put it in my calendar as long ago as April this year; then, when it actually came to the day I forgot anyway! DUH!  There are 4 majorly different things that strikes me as being strange & different about this years The Masters:- 1 the season, time of year as instead of all the Azalea’s in bloom in the spring, it’s the autumnal colours of the leaves on the trees in November; 2 it’s almost completely silent as there’s no patrons & the great, & downright brilliant some of them, are only applauded by the caddies, marshal’s & groundsmen; 3 there are NO grandstands & there are lovely shots of what Augusta looks like to only the members who play there when The Masters crowds aren’t there, the overhead shots in particular are pretty stunning & I’ve never seen that; 4 this last one is to do with how the shots into the green are all landing, sticking & not rolling much, if at all, because of the wet weather: a 3 hour delay on Day 1 because of lightning & each round, so far, is taking more than a day for the entire field to complete, even with a two tee start half on the 1st Hole & half on the 10th. Hole; REALLY strange because Augusta has always been known for the lightning fast greens where the ball rolls & rolls so, you have to be pin point accurate into the greens! Half the field have still to finish off round 2 later today before the cut, before round 3 starts & it’s going to be the lowest cut in 43 years because of the wet conditions with the balls landing & sticking on the greens: the highest winning score I’ve seen at Augusta was during one VERY dry, sunny year when the greens were super, super lightning fast with a +1 in 2007 when almost everyone was over par! I’ve set my alarm for 17:30 so, I can cook & eat in front of the telly to watch live golf at 18:00 on Now TV, Sky Sport’s Channel! Tiger is playing well too & he’s moving SO much better in the still warm weather at Augusta, 26 C, completely unlike his stiffness in the cold, wet weather of Portrush last year at The Open: he hit, for me, the shot of round 2 yesterday, albeit he’s still, along with others, to finish that round today, when he hit a bunker shot that JUST stopped on the rim of the hole for an Eagle & he had to make do with just a Birdie tap in! He’s still got that Tiger magic & I’d LOVE it if he defends his title this year!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Forgot to say I’ve decided to wait at see what BS is at midday, alarm, for brief meds & basal before dropping off again!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Must look around for a new phone this weekend as the battery on this one is getting a bit iffy. I'm sure there's a bargain to be had somewhere.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> 06:47 BS 9.4!  So so emoji! Not waking as I’m about to turn in & after having to head off hypos twice after eating: only ate twice & both times over bolused so, extra biscuits required but, no JB’s as I wasn’t THAT low; only needing biscuits around the 2.5 hours after mark!
> 
> In hindsight, a bit late as in the nature of hindsight’s, the 66 basal at midday was a bit too much: bet you though if I’d gone 64 I would have been higher than I’d like; I’ll put this down to a bit more experience!
> 
> I wish you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!  As I’m heading off to the land of nod! Oh! I better say the rest of this post is about golf so, you can skip ENTIRELY if you wish: I won’t know; that’s what you get from a golf mad fanatic, I’m afraid that hasn’t seen any golf on tv since last year’s The Open in over a year!
> 
> A wonderful short ish day of watching 2 Masters highlights back to back, more or less, of Day 1 & 2 on iPlayer: had actually forgotten to watch The Masters on Thursday: I only put it in my calendar as long ago as April this year; then, when it actually came to the day I forgot anyway! DUH!  There are 4 majorly different things that strikes me as being strange & different about this years The Masters:- 1 the season, time of year as instead of all the Azalea’s in bloom in the spring, it’s the autumnal colours of the leaves on the trees in November; 2 it’s almost completely silent as there’s no patrons & the great, & downright brilliant some of them, are only applauded by the caddies, marshal’s & groundsmen; 3 there are NO grandstands & there are lovely shots of what Augusta looks like to only the members who play there when The Masters crowds aren’t there, the overhead shots in particular are pretty stunning & I’ve never seen that; 4 this last one is to do with how the shots into the green are all landing, sticking & not rolling much, if at all, because of the wet weather: a 3 hour delay on Day 1 because of lightning & each round, so far, is taking more than a day for the entire field to complete, even with a two tee start half on the 1st Hole & half on the 10th. Hole; REALLY strange because Augusta has always been known for the lightning fast greens where the ball rolls & rolls so, you have to be pin point accurate into the greens! Half the field have still to finish off round 2 later today before the cut, before round 3 starts & it’s going to be the lowest cut in 43 years because of the wet conditions with the balls landing & sticking on the greens: the highest winning score I’ve seen at Augusta was during one VERY dry, sunny year when the greens were super, super lightning fast with a +1 in 2007 when almost everyone was over par! I’ve set my alarm for 17:30 so, I can cook & eat in front of the telly to watch live golf at 18:00 on Now TV, Sky Sport’s Channel! Tiger is playing well too & he’s moving SO much better in the still warm weather at Augusta, 26 C, completely unlike his stiffness in the cold, wet weather of Portrush last year at The Open: he hit, for me, the shot of round 2 yesterday, albeit he’s still, along with others, to finish that round today, when he hit a bunker shot that JUST stopped on the rim of the hole for an Eagle & he had to make do with just a Birdie tap in! He’s still got that Tiger magic & I’d LOVE it if he defends his title this year!


Have a good sleep, I’ve been watching the Masters as well. I love it and went there in 2014 it really is a fantastic place. It doesn’t look like my bets are coming in this year though but I’ve got a couple in the top 10. Enjoy round 3 today but it’s a shame some players haven’t finished round 2 yet. 
it’s a 7.3 again from me today


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.7 for me on this rainy morning...a nice steady decline to it from bedtime's 6.4.

Need to get cleaning through today then hit the laptop to order some more christmas presents. I'm a bit annoyed as still waiting for son in laws birthday present to be delivered, its his birthday tomorrow and they've not even dispatched it yet. Mind you, i can't get it to him anyway with lockdown.  I need to think about what to get for my hubby as well. Usually we just get each other something small and go away for a weekend somewhere. Can't do that this year so any ideas would be good lol.

I heard on the radio that as people can't get to the shops because of lockdown/tiers, we shouldn't be ordering online either because increased deliveries mean more damage to the environment. We can't win! 

Anyway, have a good day all, whatever you are doing


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia Bruce was worried one of my presents wouldn't be here for my birthday tomorrow as he only ordered it Tuesday night and was coming from Kentucky apparently but it turned up Thursday, don't even expect a text off my dad though as he always "forgets" and it gets me down

As for ideas for your hubby not sure what he's in to but this year so far I've only got Bruce a new pair of trainers and a mug    he needs a new phone as lock button isn't working and would take me up until Christmas to be able to get him one but he says no to that, struggle every year as it's his birthday in January too but things I've got him in the past - trainers, mug, watch, silver chain, wallet, dvd's, books, clothes, personalised things etc
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia Bruce was worried one of my presents wouldn't be here for my birthday tomorrow as he only ordered it Tuesday night and was coming from Kentucky apparently but it turned up Thursday, don't even expect a text off my dad though as he always "forgets" and it gets me down
> 
> As for ideas for your hubby not sure what he's in to but this year so far I've only got Bruce a new pair of trainers and a mug    he needs a new phone as lock button isn't working and would take me up until Christmas to be able to get him one but he says no to that, struggle every year as it's his birthday in January too but things I've got him in the past - trainers, mug, watch, silver chain, wallet, dvd's, books, clothes, personalised things etc
> xx


@Kaylz, i thought i'd get him a new ipod as his is really old, but then i looked at the price. I love him but can't afford that!! MP3 doesn't look as good and i'm wary about buying reconditioned ipods, who knows if they will work properly. 
He's really awkward to buy for, doesn't need clothes, books or gadgets. Thats why we usually go away. Its my birthday in December, Christmas, then his in January (like Bruce) so it makes sense to do that usually. 
Oh well, i'll trawl the internet this weekend and see what i can find. Anything special planned for your birthday?x


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Gruers, 7.3 for me today after SIX attempts, shouldn’t have bothered. Busy week medical wise. Survived hygienist, lots of phone calls with nurse thinking I had another water infection, hospital result says no, dr thinks all to do with mesh, lots if intermittent abdominal pain. Appt received for UCLH early Feb and phone call from urology nurse. Lovely lady who gave me so much information regarding full MDT meeting that took place last week, the UK review into mesh cases and that only 3 hospitals in England are allowed to do the removals. London, Manchester and Birmingham, no wonder it’s taking so long especially with Covid on top of it.  Have now been waiting 2 years and things are certainly deteriorating.
Anyhow apart from that had eye screening yesterday and she said everything looked fine at first glance so that’s reassuring.  Painting ready to be done on back bedroom today at last and carpet fitting for that arranged at the end of this month. Brilliant.
Have a good day all and hope everyone’s plans go well xx
PS forgot to say I had an appt for clinical photography for this month as well for another ?BCC - cor certainly all happening at once in my house lol x


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I'm really struggling with what to get Bruce lol, after so many years together it gets more difficult and of course the likes of dvd's if he has the money he'll get them himself leaving me even more stuck! Grrr! haha, his mum and dad used to get us a voucher for a weekend away but I haven't done that since I was diagnosed

No not really, I won't even be opening cards until after 12pm as too early at half 5 when I get up and mums away for the bus to work at 6:20am so I'll be on my own until 9:30 when Bruce comes up the road, may treat myself to an afternoon nap as I'm exhausted but can't get a long lie with needing to get up for Bubbles xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A wee bit tardy today. A very nice round 6. I love a round number. Nothing much planned, weather looking iffy, rain, sun, wind all forecast! Mr Eggy decorating our bedroom and like @Bloden the place is a mess! He is very thorough I must say, but takes forever! Got all the paper stripped off and he’s lining the walls before repapering, it’s needed as we live in a 300 year old sandstone cottage. There’s not a flat or straight wall in it! Then I can do the exciting bit of looking for new bedding and curtains. Have a smashing Saturday.


----------



## ColinUK

Ate atrociously last night... pitta... hummus... ice cream and this morning I’m a 5.5 

As perverse as this seems, sometimes I wish my BG would seriously spike after foods like that so that it’s a slap on the wrists not to do it again. 

I’m winding down my stock of exante shakes and am going to transition to keto-tarian.


----------



## adrian1der

For no reason I can fathom a 6.5 for me at 05.55


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Haven’t just woken up, couldn’t get on the forum earlier it told me the server was too busy! Which is normally ipad speak for, we haven’t a clue what’s going on.


----------



## ColinUK

I should add that of course I'm pleased that an unsuitable meal like last night doesn't spike the old BG sky high like it used to do. It must mean that things are working better on the inside and that I'm more able to cope with the odd spike in sugars hittinh my system. 
That said I don't ever eat "normal" ice cream any more. I think that means I'm the only customer for Moo-phoria at my tiny local supermarket. They even ask me which flavour I want them to get in next time! 

If you've not tried it then get some. It's delicious. And it's much lighter than anything else around. Other than ice. Ice would have less impact on BG I'm sure. But it wouldn't be as tasty. Unless you added cookie dough to it. Which would counteract the low calorie / low carb nature of the ice somewhat. 

Anyway... the cat is currently demanding to be cradled in my arms like a baby and I'm about to log in for work. Catch you later and for any rugby fans out there today sjhould be fun viewing!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> really struggling with what to get Bruce lol, after so many years together it gets more difficult and


Haha   , wait until you try thinking of something different after almost 32 years of marriage! It gets harder every year.

Treat yourself tomorrow, go back to bed after breakfast and have another snooze x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Haha   , wait until you try thinking of something different after almost 32 years of marriage! It gets harder every year.
> 
> Treat yourself tomorrow, go back to bed after breakfast and have another snooze x


In 32 years he'll be 65, he already has bad knees kneeling a lot when he was a joiner, walking stick or zimmer frame will be presents by then! 

I wish I could but there are far too many breakables in the living room to leave Bubbles unattended unfortunately and even if he didn't break anything he'd just yowl as he has issues being on his own now after having months of everyone at home  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> In 32 years he'll be 65, he already has bad knees kneeling a lot when he was a joiner, walking stick or zimmer frame will be presents by then!
> 
> I wish I could but there are far too many breakables in the living room to leave Bubbles unattended unfortunately and even if he didn't break anything he'd just yowl as he has issues being on his own now after having months of everyone at home  xx



If he likes darts Kaylz, the dartboard coasters to put his hot drinks on are quite cute. Available on lots of online sites and you can even get personalised ones.I don’t think Bubbles can break those!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> If he likes darts Kaylz, the dartboard coasters to put his hot drinks on are quite cute. Available on lots of online sites and you can even get personalised ones.I don’t think Bubbles can break those!


May look into personalised coasters actually, thanks! His house is safe as Bubbles is still with me and mum! We'll be looking for a property as of the 27th when they become available though, I don't have much to take with me that could get broken though but he'll be wary about all his John Wayne things that he (and I) have spent hundreds on over the years   xx


----------



## Bexlee

3.9 and rapid falling this morning. Only 5.3 now and the lovely headache. Not much planned today. Recorded F1 qualifying shortly then hubby has broadband upgrade to install.
Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> he'd just yowl as he has issues being on his own now after having months of everyone at home  x


Poor thing. Its hard for us and we can understand whats going on but animals can't. When my older daughter gets home from work, her cats don't know what to do with themselves, running between greeting her and their food bowls and back again.


----------



## HenryBennett

My average for the last week is an ok 5.6. Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I'm joining Michael with a 6.4 this morning
xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Poor thing. Its hard for us and we can understand whats going on but animals can't. When my older daughter gets home from work, her cats don't know what to do with themselves, running between greeting her and their food bowls and back again.


Yes but Bruce gets ratty after 5 minutes of him yowling but doesn't seem to get that its worse for me and mum cause we have it constantly, he only sees him 3 hours a day, he should've been back down at his long ago so it just adds to my stress xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning, but it took 2 jelly babies in the last couple of hours to get me there. Pleased to report I caught them early though and headed off possible hypos. Just not sure it is doing my teeth any good eating sweets through the night!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 this morning.  
It's lashing down outside, so back to bed with The Guardian crossword.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.2 here.

Sunday already! We made the mistake of going shopping yesterday - on a Sat before Xmas, der - it took half an hour to get into the car park! And of course there were some major roadworks and part of the main road was shut...traffic jams galore.  That’ll learn us.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me 
One oatcake would have been enough last night but better safe than sorry 

Leaves need bagging up in the garden if it stays dry enough then supermarket again for the stuff we forgot yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Horrible morning here in Berkshire. Even the dog refused to go out first thing although I have to bob into town to collect my new glasses. Then home, fire up the log burner and cook a nice roast leg of lamb for Sunday dinner.

A return to form for me today with  a 5.3 at 06:55


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, been scraping along the bottom all night with the aid of jelly babies, time to review the basal. again.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A bit higher 8.2 for me this morning, though managed to stay in target all night.

Happy Birthday @Kaylz . Enjoy your day x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Happy Birthday @Kaylz . Enjoy your day x


Thank you!  On my own just now catching up with Hollyoaks but should have Bruce as company in about 40 minutes lol, lonely at the moment haha xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning. On the 6.8 step with @khskel today. It’s dry here but rain forecast but we are going out for a walk whatever, hardly been over the doorstep this week, except for a funeral and a big shop, need to move! Well done on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo. We’re having roast lamb too @adrian1der, my favourite roast of all time. Have a great day all.


----------



## SueEK

Important bit first. HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Kaylz , hope you have a lovely day, pressies and love x
Rubbish bit, 7.5 today, wet miserable day here. Painted yesterday so shoulders aching. Back to work tomorrow after 10 days off, apparently it’s awful, oh well, can only do what I can.
On a positive point have just watched Strictly and it was brilliant.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 for me today.
Horrible weather so no run today
Happy Birthday @Kaylz 'long may your lum reek'

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

Another 7.3 today that’s 5 in a row, have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  happy birthday!!

@MeeTooTeeTwo  Congrats on the house special!

And a 5.0 from me this morning.
Have a great day folks!


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz  - have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys!  xx


----------



## Bloden

Happy Birthday @Kaylz !!!!


----------



## Lanny

A Very Happy Birthday @Kaylz


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Lanny

15:00 BS 8.7  I’m ok with that as I was high for most of yesterday because I reduced both my basal’s too much too soon & firefighting with bolus corrections. So, I put midnight LR back up a bit & I went to bed on 8.9 so, it’s held me steady ish despite me being late by 2 hours for midday meds & LR, which I had when I got up just now.

A Very Good Afternoon to you all!  You can ignore the rest, if you wish, as it’s about golf?

The live golf started at 15:00 & I woke around 14:45 & I’m posting now before the closing drama starts & I forget!  I’m a bit disappointed that Tiger had no fireworks yesterday in finishing off his 2nd round & his 3rd round back to back: I think it was maybe too long a day for him but, to be fair, the other half of the field had that long day the day before; finishing off round 1 & playing round 2 back to back! Over the years lighting has delayed the start & Tiger, with everybody else too, have had to do long days like that playing 1.5 rounds in one day but, he was younger & injury free then! He looked a little bit hesitant to bend too much yesterday, picking up his ball after holing & picking up his tee after hitting, & it seems to be the same, so far today: just saw him gingerly picking up his ball from the hole on 7, a bit earlier, the first I’ve seen of him today & it was a dropped shot bogey. In his interview after yesterday I was surprised to find him agreeing that he couldn’t win it today from where he was at, laughed & said he’d still have fun trying to get as many Birdies as he could! THAT’S a new, mellowed Tiger I’ve never seen before! I did wonder did that mean he won’t be wearing red today but, he’s still wearing his final day red so, he’s going to do his best & I’m glad to see that!

Right, I’m back to the golf now & it’ll be over by tomorrow so, I’ll be less distracted & you get the FULL me back!


----------



## Lanny

OMG! Just saw Tiger post a monster score of 10 on the 12th Hole! I said he’s still wearing red today & trying his best! I have to admire his nerve: went straight for the flag, like everybody round him last year, hit water & 2 more times in the water & finally in for 10; must have thought I’ve got nothing to lose being so far off the lead & went for it! Once I got over the shock, I couldn’t help laughing, sorry Tiger as it’s not funny for you! It’s SO ironically funny after what happened last year!


----------



## Ditto

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Kaylz 

6.7 @ 7.27am


----------



## Gruers

Happy birthday @Kaylz


----------



## Bexlee

Sorry it’s late but late to parade today but happy birthday @Kaylz 

4.5 this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz Special of 5.7 this morning.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - me also 5.7


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Thanks for the birthday wishes yesterday 

I was 5.2 on waking, falling to a shaky 4.1 before breakfast  had a glucose tab before bolusing, everything apart from the bolus done in the pitch black because as always my bulb blew when I got up 
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 when i went to bed then according to libre graph it shot up to 13 overnight!! No idea why. Anyway, 11.7 with a downward trend for breakfast. Hope its just a one off as i've been in target 100% the last 3 days 
Have a good day all. @Kaylz hope you enjoyed your birthday x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

The highlight this week is my final appointment with the surgeon who operated on me in August - let’s hope it isn’t postponed again! I’ve healed nicely, so a phone call’d do.

Other than that, it’s same old same old.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, managed to stay out of the red all night, for a change. Monday again! Time to shoot off and do the grocery shopping before the ravening hordes get there, or worse, before I  get stuck behind the school bus all the way there.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here, managed to stay out of the red all night, for a change. Monday again! Time to shoot off and do the grocery shopping before the ravening hordes get there, or worse, before I  get stuck behind the school bus all the way there.


Good luck with the shop! I hear there are shortages on some things in areas of England again, although up here Morrison's are running low on bog roll, Bruce had to take a 9 pack coconut oil stuff as all 4 packs were OOS and that was the only cheaper one they had left, was dreading the "your order is on it's way" email in case it had gone OOS since ordering it Saturday night but he was fine, just my salami that was subbed lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  3.9 for me today - sensor reading low.


----------



## rebrascora

Like you @Robin, I managed to stay out of the red all night. Ate cheese and peanut butter and 2 dried apricots and went to bed on 9.8 with no evening Levemir or Fiasp since lunchtime but plenty of exercise and woke up on 4.9 with a steady descent all night. 
Had a kipper for dinner and the house absolutely stinks of it! It was nice though. Got it lovely and crispy! 

Having fun and games with my Libre on prescription. Got my first one on 22nd October and it was 2 sensors . Went to reorder something last week and noticed that the online system showed they had dispensed 4 and I couldn't reorder till 13th Dec. Sent off a message to them to say I only got 2 and would be needing to order more this month. They changed the online system to show I had only had 2 but didn't change the reorder date, so I have sent another message last night to say I have 4 days left on the last sensor and can they please sort it ASAP. They have also suspended my ability to order more test strips until I speak to a clinician but the Diabetes trained nurse has retired and there isn't anyone else trained yet at the practice. Thankfully I have plenty of test strips for now but I will get through a lot if I don't get my sensors on time and I am back to finger pricking 10+ times a day. 

@Kaylz Well done on your House Special! Great to see you getting another one and giving the lads a bit of competition.... A late birthday present from the DF perhaps??


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning.  
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Well done on your House Special! Great to see you getting another one and giving the lads a bit of competition.... A late birthday present from the DF perhaps??


Thanks, shame it dropped though lol, think its only the 11th I've had this year! Possibly is her late birthday present for me haha xx


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.6 for me today.
Catch up with you all later but have a great Monday all!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.5 for me. Looks like we going to have some winter this week, I’m pleased with that, I don’t like mild winters. I like my winters to be cold and frosty, no rain though please. Speaking of which, I eventually persuaded Mr Eggy to come out  for a walk yesterday, we spotted a break in the clouds and headed out. We had at least 10 minutes rain free on our two hour walk! Got a bit soggy, think I might buy Mr Eggy some new walking trousers for Christmas, his obviously aren’t as waterproof as mine! He was soaked right down to his Calvins! TMI? Got some fresh air surging through our lungs which was nice. No fresh air today, just ironing for me and a bit of decorating for t’other half. Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Good luck with the shop! I hear there are shortages on some things in areas of England again, although up here Morrison's are running low on bog roll, Bruce had to take a 9 pack coconut oil stuff as all 4 packs were OOS and that was the only cheaper one they had left, was dreading the "your order is on it's way" email in case it had gone OOS since ordering it Saturday night but he was fine, just my salami that was subbed lol xx


No problem with stocks this morning, got everything on the list, shelves all looked full, even if I did swipe the last two bars of godiva 90% That was inevitably going to sell out on the special offer, though. It’ll be back to co-op own brand 85% soon (though I'll probably brave Waitrose in the bigger town at some point, to get my Lindt 90%)


----------



## adrian1der

No reading from me today as I have run out of strips yesterday. New monitor should be here before 8pm today so hopefully normal service will return tomorrow. 

A dull day here in Berkshire. My 9 year old son got ready for school and then had bacon for breakfast. By the time we were ready to leave he looked like he had bathed in fat with grease spots everywhere! Good job I ironed three shirts yesterday while cooking a rather tasty leg of lamb. We'll be back on chicken rendang tonight - my wife's current favourite food in the world!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> No problem with stocks this morning, got everything on the list, shelves all looked full, even if I did swipe the last two bars of godiva 90% That was inevitably going to sell out on the special offer, though. It’ll be back to co-op own brand 85% soon (though I'll probably brave Waitrose in the bigger town at some point, to get my Lindt 90%)


I saw on Co-Op's website that they have their 85% on offer at £1.28 a bar until 1st December, I however won't need chocolate for a while as have a tub with 4 packs of my 95% already broken up and got 5 bars for my birthday lol xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks Teds about 5.1 on a very overcast day but no rain.

Sorry haven`t been about been laid up for a while after an accident at home
was Dysoning the living room floor stepped back and my wobbly legs decided
to keep on going. Bear in mind I`m going backwards and ended up stuck to the
coffee table by my upper back mainly on the right hand side, massive bruising
and torn muscles. Managed to hit the panic button and Paramedics arrived in
less than 5 minutes, they took me to A & E in my personal Ambulance, TED 1 
were I stayed for 2.5 days. No phone or any other means of contacting the outside
world except son 400 miles away but he had to contact the hospital to find out 
what`s happening.

They took me home when I could prove I could walk to the bathroom etc. neighbours 
rallied around and done all the cooking for me and some cleaning made sure I was
comfortable in bed with test gear and everything D at hand. Finally managed to recover
enough to sit in the recliner and that`s when I noticed the coffee table leaning at an
angle with all the joints separated my hand made coffee table, broke, (note to self
loose some weight you fat b***ard.) Still in a lot of pain and right side of body seems
to have a trapped nerve if I move my head to the right my neck, arm goes all tingly but
the Docs are aware of it so I`m having physio they come to me.

Up and about now albeit slowly does it here endeth the tale.

Congratulations on HS @Kaylz.

@eggyg and @rebrascora here is my sick note, 

Great to be back on board missed you all now to catch up with the forum
take care stay safe.


----------



## KARNAK

Coffee table has been repaired looks brand new even cleaned the dust off.


----------



## Michael12421

@KARNAK .  It is nice to see you back despite the trauma you have been through.  Nice to have good and caring neighbours.  Rest up and get well very soon.


----------



## adrian1der

Get well soon @KARNAK


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Ted! Can't tell you how good it is to hear from you but really sorry you have had another fall! Loving your sick note but I'm not accepting it! Clearly a fake!... thank goodness! Will take more than a coffee table to see you off! Tough as old boot leather. Hope your pain and soreness eases soon and/or the physio is pretty enough to distract you from it!


----------



## Robin

Welcome back Ted, @KARNAK ! There, I was right. I knew housework was bad for you!


----------



## Lanny

Crikey!   Ted @KARNAK , you’re DANGEROUS when it comes to housework! Glad to hear your lovely neighbours are trying their best for you & please take it easy for while, while you’re healing! & a as it’s SO nice to hear from you!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Kaylz  Fleeting as it was!


----------



## Lanny

12:08 BS 6.8  Little Miss Sleepy & Exhausted is reporting in briefly! I’m a bit burnt out & after tesco shopping arrives, 13:00 to 14:00, a quick turkey & trimmings sandwich if I get one, I’m off to sleep again: Masters watching is catching up on me!

A Very Good Afternoon to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Just one more last waffle about golf, I promise for a while at least, which you can skip entirely!

Well done to Dustin Johnson but, my man Tiger had his drama & excitement too that just made me laugh so much! Tiger only went & bounced back from his minster 10 at the par 3 12th. Hole by nearly Eagling 13th, JUST missed a Birdie on 14th & then 4 Birdies back to back to finish off his round with 5 Birdies out of the last 6 holes!  Red for victory; it was red for determination & bouncing back! Dustin Johnson won it in style, I must say, beating Tiger’s record breaking lowest score, -18 set in 1997, with his winning score of -20 & he was so genuinely moved to speechlessness by it! A round of applause for DJ, as he’s called!

There we are, it’s going to be a catching up on sleep day for me as soon as shopping comes, is put away & I eat, hopefully the festive sandwich: had it last year & it’s deliciously, moreishly, naughty AND nice!


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden how did Gwennie get on? I meant to ask before now! xx


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks Teds about 5.1 on a very overcast day but no rain.
> 
> Sorry haven`t been about been laid up for a while after an accident at home
> was Dysoning the living room floor stepped back and my wobbly legs decided
> to keep on going. Bear in mind I`m going backwards and ended up stuck to the
> coffee table by my upper back mainly on the right hand side, massive bruising
> and torn muscles. Managed to hit the panic button and Paramedics arrived in
> less than 5 minutes, they took me to A & E in my personal Ambulance, TED 1
> were I stayed for 2.5 days. No phone or any other means of contacting the outside
> world except son 400 miles away but he had to contact the hospital to find out
> what`s happening.
> 
> They took me home when I could prove I could walk to the bathroom etc. neighbours
> rallied around and done all the cooking for me and some cleaning made sure I was
> comfortable in bed with test gear and everything D at hand. Finally managed to recover
> enough to sit in the recliner and that`s when I noticed the coffee table leaning at an
> angle with all the joints separated my hand made coffee table, broke, (note to self
> loose some weight you fat b***ard.) Still in a lot of pain and right side of body seems
> to have a trapped nerve if I move my head to the right my neck, arm goes all tingly but
> the Docs are aware of it so I`m having physio they come to me.
> 
> Up and about now albeit slowly does it here endeth the tale.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Kaylz.
> 
> @eggyg and @rebrascora here is my sick note, View attachment 15613
> 
> Great to be back on board missed you all now to catch up with the forum
> take care stay safe.


Ted, Ted, Ted! What you blooming like? I’ve always said housework is dangerous, you really need to give it up. Get yourself a cleaner and be a gentleman of leisure. They’ll be charging you rent in that hospital soon, do you have your own room as well as your own personal ambulance?  I was going to say private ambulance but that’s something different all together! Take care you numpty!


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks for your best wishes again folks thought I was doing ok for the last couple of months
but had to get another one in before Brexit arrived.

Just checking the forum and missed a couple of birthdays:!!

A very belated happy birthday to @Northerner sorry I missed it Alan hope you had a wonderful day.

Another happy birthday all but belated to my kangagorillapig mate with his tame Kookaburra 
Just look at the eyes she is looking at Eddy and is in love.


----------



## KARNAK

Well Barbara the physio looks adorable !!!!!! for a bloke.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> Well Barbara the physio looks adorable !!!!!! for a bloke.


That is just your luck Ted!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. 6.4 when i went to bed then according to libre graph it shot up to 13 overnight!! No idea why. Anyway, 11.7 with a downward trend for breakfast. Hope its just a one off as i've been in target 100% the last 3 days
> Have a good day all. @Kaylz hope you enjoyed your birthday x


Sunday night worry before Monday morning children delight ! I was 5.9 at bed time then went upto to 12.7 before a 15.1 as I left home falling back to a 4.4 at break time.


----------



## SB2015

That sounds like ‘normal’ Monday levels from my memory of when I was teaching.
I hope that the day worked out well and things settled.


----------



## SB2015

A 6.3 this morning and a long walk around a wetlands site today with excellent levels, and then I found a bag of peanut treats in the bottom of my rucksack!!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden how did Gwennie get on? I meant to ask before now! xx


Aw, there’s kind of you to ask. She didn’t need the vet in the end (thankfully, saved some cash). The appointment was for the following day and her eye had cleared up by then. All the green eye snot  - yuk! - had miraculously disappeared.

@KARNAK you give hoovering a bad name. Get well soon!


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Good morning folks Teds about 5.1 on a very overcast day but no rain.
> 
> Sorry haven`t been about been laid up for a while after an accident at home
> was Dysoning the living room floor stepped back and my wobbly legs decided
> to keep on going. Bear in mind I`m going backwards and ended up stuck to the
> coffee table by my upper back mainly on the right hand side, massive bruising
> and torn muscles. Managed to hit the panic button and Paramedics arrived in
> less than 5 minutes, they took me to A & E in my personal Ambulance, TED 1
> were I stayed for 2.5 days. No phone or any other means of contacting the outside
> world except son 400 miles away but he had to contact the hospital to find out
> what`s happening.
> 
> They took me home when I could prove I could walk to the bathroom etc. neighbours
> rallied around and done all the cooking for me and some cleaning made sure I was
> comfortable in bed with test gear and everything D at hand. Finally managed to recover
> enough to sit in the recliner and that`s when I noticed the coffee table leaning at an
> angle with all the joints separated my hand made coffee table, broke, (note to self
> loose some weight you fat b***ard.) Still in a lot of pain and right side of body seems
> to have a trapped nerve if I move my head to the right my neck, arm goes all tingly but
> the Docs are aware of it so I`m having physio they come to me.
> 
> Up and about now albeit slowly does it here endeth the tale.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Kaylz.
> 
> @eggyg and @rebrascora here is my sick note, View attachment 15613
> 
> Great to be back on board missed you all now to catch up with the forum
> take care stay safe.


So glad to hear from you again Ted.
Definitely a good idea to leave out the cleaning!!
Take care


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Aw, there’s kind of you to ask. She didn’t need the vet in the end (thankfully, saved some cash). The appointment was for the following day and her eye had cleared up by then. All the green eye snot  - yuk! - had miraculously disappeared.


Oh that's great news, possibly she'd just got a draught in her eye as that can do it, glad she's ok  xx


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Sunday night worry before Monday morning children delight ! I was 5.9 at bed time then went upto to 12.7 before a 15.1 as I left home falling back to a 4.4 at break time.


Yep. Thats probably it...and all the worrying about remembering to sanitise everywhere you've touched (if you can remember everywhere), remembering to wear face masks if you leave the room.... its never ending!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Yep. Thats probably it...and all the worrying about remembering to sanitise everywhere you've touched (if you can remember everywhere), remembering to wear face masks if you leave the room.... its never ending!


Like many we now have confirmed cases. Done well to get this far in really. So a little more OCD and I hope they recover quickly.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz Special again today at 5.7.
Still wading through VHS video transfers, you forget how long it all takes and I have run out of copy media!

Welcome back @KARNAK Ted!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 7.2 today. Don’t want to go to work, it’s horrible, worse than before. The amount of work is ridiculous, it’s totally out of control and still no help on the horizon, so demoralising and wish I was being dramatic but I’m really not. 
@KARNAK so good to see you back. Get out the bubble wrap, cotton wool, foam or whatever is necessary to keep you in one piece. X


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Well Barbara the physio looks adorable !!!!!! for a bloke.


Is he single? Can you get a photo?!


----------



## ColinUK

@KARNAK  welcome back Ted!

And a 4.9 for me this morning. Spoke with a cousin of mine yesterday who was diagnosed T2 earlier this year as well. “You’re wrong about your blood sugar levels Colin” she said. “Mine is fine and it’s between 8, 9 or 10. Something like that. I don’t test it anyway” she said. 

It’s a pity that some people just ignore the advice about getting BG under control. I doubt she realises the impact her diabetes will likely have on her health as she ages. But that’s her body and her life not mine. If anything she hardens my resolve to make my body the least hospitable place for the Diabetes Fairy to call home.

Work was fun yesterday as I had long Zoom meetings with various anti vaxers who took the opportunity to declare they didn’t believe the COVID stats, think it’s all a false flag, won’t get vaccinated against it because “they’re lying” about efficacy but did say they’d had their flu jabs recently “because that works”. I pointed out that efficacy of the flu jab is generally no more than 40% at best. “Yeah but that’s ok but I don’t believe they’re being truthful about the 94% for COVID vaccines”. 

Sometimes people really deserve everything they’ve got coming.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I saw on Co-Op's website that they have their 85% on offer at £1.28 a bar until 1st December, I however won't need chocolate for a while as have a tub with 4 packs of my 95% already broken up and got 5 bars for my birthday lol xx


That 85% Coop bar is delicious!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> That 85% Coop bar is delicious!


I've never tried it, I like my individual Moser Roth bars too much lol and rest of the time it's Lidl 95 xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Have 4 books in my cart on a website to get ordered for mum & grandads Christmas, trouble is he’s due to bring another 6 books for mum on Thursday so I’ll have to hang off to make sure they aren’t in there! Only £7 for them in my cart so fantastic deal!

Changed my bulb after breakfast yesterday, wanted to let the old BG’s come up a bit before climbing on and jumping off the bed etc haha, must remember to get some bulbs as that was the last one after the lamp one went on Saturday too

Anyways it was a 4.8 so after yesterday I had a gluco tab, 1 hour later before breakfast 3.7   
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 for me today..much better, and no spike overnight. 
Another day spent running between class, my work area, cleaning, getting kids to wash hands, cleaning, cleaning, kids washing hands.....
@SueEK i hope you have a better day. Its horrible when you really don't want to go in. There is only so much time in the day, you can do what you can do, don't let it get to you..although i know thats easy to say. I think this is a time where we need to be kind to ourselves (and others), this virus is taking its toll on everyone 
Have a good day folks, whatever you are doing xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me after blobbing yesterday due to tech issues. New phone arrived at an opportune moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Oh that's great news, possibly she'd just got a draught in her eye as that can do it, glad she's ok  xx


It was probably a bit of sand - she pelts up n down the beach every morning chasing a ball. And Bloden chases after Gwen, then they have a play-fight, they’re so funny.  

Anyway, morning peeps. 5.7 here.

It’s filthy out there this morning. We’re going to get wet! But as my mum’s postie says “I’m not made of sugar”.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a more respectable 5.0 here, after reducing basal to 2.5 units last night. Off this morning to look after and ride the horse I'm loaning while the stables aren’t allowed to do lessons.


----------



## Lanny

05:53 BS 6.5 forgot to post that earlier & after breakfast just now 08:07 is a respectable 8.7 

Was watching the new series 4 of The Crown on Netflix & it’s the 80’s with Margaret Thatcher & Diana Spencer: Gillian Anderson plays a very creditable Mrs. Thatcher rather surprisingly! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me again today.  
Glad you're Ok, Ted @KARNAK 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, it’s blustery but I don’t care I’m in the fives for a change, just, 5.9. I’m full of cold.  Have felt very lethargic the last few days, put it down to rubbish nights. Yesterday I sneezed for Britain, had the familiar itchy top of the mouth and a sore throat. Last night I needed a tissue! Haven’t slept well as couldn’t breath and just this minute more nose has started to drip! Yuk! I’ve hardly been anywhere or seen anyone. Oh well, I suppose it could be worse, I could have Covid, you know that virus that the clients of @ColinUK think is fake! Idiots! Well off to have breakfast, feed a cold and all that....have a good day.


----------



## Gruers

Hi it’s a 7.1 today my lowest score in a week
a big day today, I emailed my meter manufacturer (My Life Pura X) as it appears to eat batteries, I put in a Duracell C2032 at the weekend and is dead already, I only take 1 test a day. I’m trying to find out if it’s me or the meter that’s rubbish. This has happened for months
Some gifts arriving today from Amazon for the grandchildren
My first shower this morning in my newly updated en-suite it was finished last night 
And to cap it all off an ECG as my BP still too high but we are trying to sort it out 
And if I can fit it in a longish walk about 3m
Have a great day everyone


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning.  

Sorry to hear that work is no better @SueEK 

Another day, another walk and more weaving


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> I emailed my meter manufacturer (My Life Pura X) as it appears to eat batteries, I put in a Duracell C2032 at the weekend and is dead already, I only take 1 test a day.


That is shocking battery life! Not sure how long CR2032 batteries last in a meter but one lasts months in the kitchen scales and they are used at least 3 times a day, I use AAA in my meter and get 3 months at least although switching meters next month and it requires 2 CR2032 batteries so hope I get a while out of them! xx


----------



## Michael12421

My CR2032 batteries have been in my meter - and still working - for over a year. I use the meter 3/4 times a day on average.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> My CR2032 batteries have been in my meter - and still working - for over a year. I use the meter 3/4 times a day on average.


I've used the meter I'm switching to for 60 tests and also the Bluetooth is on to connect to the app so I'd definitely think there is an issue with @Gruers meter xx


----------



## adrian1der

Well, my new meter was due to be delivered by 8:00pm yesterday. At 8:10 I got a message saying it was delayed and now due for delivery between the 17th and the 19th. If it's not here by the 19th I can claim a refund on the 20th. Given up and ordered some strips for my old one which will be here tomorrow.

So no reading from me today on another dull and dreary November morning


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Is he single? Can you get a photo?!


Don`t know if he`s single Colin but his boyfriend is.


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 for me this morning but it was engineered by 2 jelly babies in the early hours to keep me out of the red (caught it at 4.2... Yes!!) That was with no evening Levemir again. 
In fact I managed all day yesterday with just my morning Levemir of 16 units and 3 units of Fiasp to cover breakfast and DP. Had a "free" lunch of carrot and coriander soup (ie didn't bolus it) and my evening meal (pork steak with salad followed by a selection of my favourite cheeses and 2 dried apricots to take my levels up a bit before bed) again without bolus, courtesy of all the exercise I did yesterday. I can happily live with just 2 injections a day but doubt I will manage to maintain this regime when the weather is less good. 

I found my Caresens meter doesn't like the cold at this time of year and the battery warning light comes on a lot, but if I put it down my bra to warm it up, it works just fine. I queried it with the manufacturer and they sent me a replacement but it has the same problem. I guess it just doesn't like being outdoors in the cold weather, so I just have to remember to pop it into my bra for a few minutes if I want to test. Thought the Libre sensor would not have this problem but I was shifting some manure the other day in a vest top and went to scan and reader said the sensor was too cold. To be fair my skin temp was cool because there was a cool breeze but I was working my muscles forking muck into the trailer so shouldn't have been that cold! I put a fleece on and gave it a few minutes and it worked fine, so these button batteries do seem to struggle at cooler temps.


----------



## Michael12421

My meter fails to record at times - get an 'error' message. I'll get a bra!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> My meter fails to record at times - get an 'error' message. I'll get a bra!


probably more an issue with the strip rather than the meter lol, there should be a list of the error codes and their meanings in the booklet though xx


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> I found my Caresens meter doesn't like the cold at this time of year and the battery warning light comes on a lot, but if I put it down my bra to warm it up


I could be your new meter Barbara I love getting warmed up that way.


----------



## grovesy

Gruers said:


> Hi it’s a 7.1 today my lowest score in a week
> a big day today, I emailed my meter manufacturer (My Life Pura X) as it appears to eat batteries, I put in a Duracell C2032 at the weekend and is dead already, I only take 1 test a day. I’m trying to find out if it’s me or the meter that’s rubbish. This has happened for months
> Some gifts arriving today from Amazon for the grandchildren
> My first shower this morning in my newly updated en-suite it was finished last night
> And to cap it all off an ECG as my BP still too high but we are trying to sort it out
> And if I can fit it in a longish walk about 3m
> Have a great day everyone


I suspect it is the meter I have used that size batteries in differnt brand meters and the batteries last for months and I do many more tests than one a day. I also find that I get weeks even when they are showing a 1/4 power.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> probably more an issue with the strip rather than the meter lol, there should be a list of the error codes and their meanings in the booklet though xx


Yes I have them. The most frequent is Error-4 - too cold.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I have them. The most frequent is Error-4 - too cold.


That is surprising Michael considering you are in Spain. I have never checked what the error codes mean. I just know when I lose the screen display after I put the test strip in, it wants to somewhere warm and cosy for a few minutes!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning same as yesterday very overcast and 5.1 on the Richter scale. 

Just had an hour long review with my surgery D nurse (DN) very thorough,
HbA1c 39 gone up from 31 does that mean I am cured?  Having a call from
my D team this afternoon need half units of of NR pens e.g. Echo, DN just needs
conformation from DSN.

@Michael12421 you seem to have better control now well done.

@Gruers those Lithium batteries are used in a great deal of products
other than our meters, e.g car key fobs, all the years I have been in
the trade very rarely got called out because the fob didn`t work and
then it was usually the contacts had gone green. I used to change
them every three years irrespective for peace of mind, your meter
needs sorting out.

To those who are feeling a bit down or not so well {{{HUGS}}} to you all.

Take care folks stay safe, enjoy your day if you can.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> I could be your new meter Barbara I love getting warmed up that way.


I might need to invest in some larger bras for that Ted!


----------



## Michael12421

There is a misconception about Spain - it gets very cold here in the winter. I live inland - Province of Jaen - and for the past few days I have been wearing thermal underwear, jumpers  and winter coats when I go out. On the other hand we have temperatures of over 45 degrees in the summer.


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> I found my Caresens meter doesn't like the cold at this time of year and the battery warning light comes on a lot, but if *I put it down my bra to warm it up*, it works just fine.


Well I just sprayed the tea I was drinking all over my keyboard when I read that.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @KARNAK.  It is all due to the advice and support that I have received here


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon team

I woke on 5.1. Had my double espresso and got to 5.3. Don’t think my reader has 5.2 in its repertoire, think I might ring Abbott.

Anyway, nothing much happening hereabouts. More tech arrived yesterday, AirPods Pro, so I can listen to music without disturbing the neighbours. They are expensive, but worth every penny. Best sound I’ve ever had, whether with speakers or headphones. Effective noise cancelling, too, though with volume turned up to 11 that’s a bit superfluous. It’ll be nice pairing them with my phone when the iPhone 12 Pro arrives, just as soon as Vodafone can find a silver one.

I’m not spending all this money on me, I did donate £x00 to Children in Need, as the government don’t seem to consider children in need as their fault, or responsibility, as Marcus Rashford has ably demonstrated. Just to show how our government considers aid to the needy, the supermarkets have been given millions in state aid during lockdown, while all are recording record profits, and Sainsbury’s shareholders got a nice payout. Meanwhile, one Tory MP suggested that any cafes helping out with meals for hungry kids shouldn’t get any assistance, because if they could afford to do that they didn’t need any help. Oh well, it’s a democracy, so some folk must consider that perfectly OK. If you do, you’ve got no soul.

Anyway, have a good day. I won’t, because my Hotel Chocolat delivery arrived today, and it’s not Advent yet.


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Don`t know if he`s single Colin but his boyfriend is.


Ménage time! Hehe


----------



## rebrascora

pm133 said:


> Well I just sprayed the tea I was drinking all over my keyboard when I read that.


Oops, sorry! TMI I guess. 
Just passing on a tip that works for me... I usually have cold hands too when it is cold so it is the only way I have thought of to warm it up when I am up at the stables and it is a place that I can often hypo so being able to revive my meter and test is important!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Ménage time! Hehe


Oh dear! Our exchanges this morning have rather taken a turn for naughtiness! Where are our teacher members to scold us and keep us in check! 
I blame Ted. We were all very decorous until he turned up again lowering the tone!.... Love you Ted!


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> I might need to invest in some larger bras for that Ted!


You can borrow one of mine Barbara what colour do you want  also front loader or rear.


----------



## KARNAK

xxxx  you too.


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Ménage time! Hehe


Now whose being naughty.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> You can borrow one of mine Barbara what colour do you want  also front loader or rear.


I'm not going to reply to that Ted. You will get us kicked off the forum!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> @KARNAK  welcome back Ted!
> 
> And a 4.9 for me this morning. Spoke with a cousin of mine yesterday who was diagnosed T2 earlier this year as well. “You’re wrong about your blood sugar levels Colin” she said. “Mine is fine and it’s between 8, 9 or 10. Something like that. I don’t test it anyway” she said.
> 
> It’s a pity that some people just ignore the advice about getting BG under control. I doubt she realises the impact her diabetes will likely have on her health as she ages. But that’s her body and her life not mine. If anything she hardens my resolve to make my body the least hospitable place for the Diabetes Fairy to call home.
> 
> Work was fun yesterday as I had long Zoom meetings with various anti vaxers who took the opportunity to declare they didn’t believe the COVID stats, think it’s all a false flag, won’t get vaccinated against it because “they’re lying” about efficacy but did say they’d had their flu jabs recently “because that works”. I pointed out that efficacy of the flu jab is generally no more than 40% at best. “Yeah but that’s ok but I don’t believe they’re being truthful about the 94% for COVID vaccines”.
> 
> Sometimes people really deserve everything they’ve got coming.


Some people just won’t listen. I did a referral yesterday for a young man, very early 20s with severe eye problems that could lead to blindness in the future and he does not take his insulin or accept his diagnosis years ago of Type 1 - it’s both  scary and sad in equal measure.


----------



## SueEK

@freesia and @SB2015 thanks for the kind words. Was just having a moan, no point really as can’t do anything. One of the docs came to see me today to see how the situation was and if they could do anything to help, that was so sweet as they are all so busy too. Some of the referrals we are doing are also very sad and although I’m pretty tough you can’t help but feel empathy for some of our patients. People with terrible mental health problems, suicide, young people with awful diagnoses and lonely older people struggling to get by, sometimes it does get to you, especially when you can’t find a minute for yourself.
Anyhow it does make you feel grateful for your own life and family and I’ll be ready tomorrow to start again. We really should all be grateful for what we do have xx


----------



## ChrisW

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Mine was 3.7


----------



## Brando77

Make Them Wait - 5.8


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Some people just won’t listen. I did a referral yesterday for a young man, very early 20s with severe eye problems that could lead to blindness in the future and he does not take his insulin or accept his diagnosis years ago of Type 1 - it’s both  scary and sad in equal measure.


As someone who's been there but didn't have time to get used to things and being someone that did everything right this saddens me but I'm cruel and have not much sympathy because I did the right things and got bad news and many have chosen to just not bother, it boils my blood the ones that get off with things after years of neglect even more xx


----------



## Kaylz

Brando77 said:


> Make Them Wait - 5.8


Woah, long time no see! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Brando77 said:


> Make Them Wait - 5.8


@Brando77 Long time no see here! What have you been up to? Hope you are keeping well.

@ChrisW Hi and welcome. Looks like you are new to the thread. That is a bit of a low number. Hope you got some hypo treatment into you and are back into range now.


----------



## Brando77

@Kaylz @rebrascora Yep, long time, think this Covid stuff has put me on the back burner. Still healthy with no problems. Thanks for asking


----------



## KARNAK

Well done @SueEK  it must be heart breaking sometimes all you can do is your best
which I know you do, please take care thinking of you.xxx


----------



## ChrisW

rebrascora said:


> @Brando77 Long time no see here! What have you been up to? Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> @ChrisW Hi and welcome. Looks like you are new to the thread. That is a bit of a low number. Hope you got some hypo treatment into you and are back into range now.


Having major surgery in the next two weeks so have had to play around on my own due to Covid not even seen my surgeon or others and won't till the morning of my surgery but I have been T1 for 30 years so used to managing and when its this low I can have a chocolate bar there is a silver lining in everything


----------



## KARNAK

Hello @Brando77 how are you coping? been a long time.

Hello @ChrisW welcome to the forum.

Sorry you are having major surgery soon hope all goes well for you,
keep us up to date with how you are coping and look forward to your
input, I`ve just injected some NovoRapid so I can join you with that
chocolate bar.


----------



## ChrisW

KARNAK said:


> Hello @Brando77 how are you coping? been a long time.
> 
> Hello @ChrisW welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sorry you are having major surgery soon hope all goes well for you,
> keep us up to date with how you are coping and look forward to your
> input, I`ve just injected some NovoRapid so I can join you with that
> chocolate bar.


Thank you I had both feet operated on in 2018 and all went well the biggest issue with this one which is more serious (and not diabetic related) is infection to my mind from within the hospital and Covid afterwards because of my compromise immune system.  Living alone it is impossible not to have people in to help. Again thank you xx


----------



## Kaylz

@ChrisW I won'y lie we're probably all very scared of the virus, I know I am but we recently found out that someone we knows sister contracted it, her husband has really bad asthma, obviously they had been sharing a bed etc so they were convinced he'd catch it and become unwell BUT he never contracted it despite the very close contact, brings a little bit of hope don't you think xx


----------



## pm133

This thread has rapidly descended into nothing more than a festival of smut, filth and quite frankly childish innuendo.

*Keep it up* folks. 
I make absolutely no apology for that horrific pun.


----------



## rebrascora

pm133 said:


> This thread has rapidly descended into nothing more than a festival of smut, filth and quite frankly childish innuendo.
> 
> *Keep it up* folks.
> I make absolutely no apology for that horrific pun.


Oh Gosh! For an awful moment I thought you were going to report us to the moderators for bringing the forum into disrepute..... then I scrolled up.... Phew! 
In all honesty, I hope no one was offended by our banter and if they were, I apologise for my part in it


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> Oh Gosh! For an awful moment I thought you were going to report us to the moderators for bringing the forum into disrepute..... then I scrolled up.... Phew!
> In all honesty, I hope no one was offended by our banter and if they were, I apologise for my part in it


If anyone was offended by your posts today then frankly they need to get a life.
It has brightened up an otherwise dreary day.


----------



## rebrascora

pm133 said:


> If anyone was offended by your posts today then frankly they need to get a life.
> It has brightened up an otherwise dreary day.


Even if it has also meant that your screen and keyboard needed a clean after their coffee shower!   
Don't send me the bill! 
Pleased it has put a smile on people's faces. Let's face it we need all the amusement we can get these days!


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Even if it has also meant that your screen and keyboard needed a clean after their coffee shower!
> Don't send me the bill!
> Pleased it has put a smile on people's faces. Let's face it we need all the amusement we can get these days!


Certainly cheered me up. I love a bit of innuendo.


----------



## KARNAK

Had me going there @pm133 must be the scientist in you, glad you can have
a laugh.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
I don't belieeeve it... 5.7 three days in a row!
Glad for yesterday's banter to brighten up the day.
Missing our Grandson today due to lockdown ...
Did manage to see him yesterday through the car window   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good mornin g - 5.0


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, no reading today, blood seems in short supply! Have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.0 on waking dropping to 4.9 by breakfast, first day of the week I haven't started the day with a glucose tab lol
xx


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 6.7 from me, the fIrst time in the 6’s in a while
have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning. 4.4 at 5am, had JB, 3.9 at 6.30 had another JB. 7am, checked with finger prick, 4.4. Only up to 4.6 by breakfast. One of those days i think is coming up. Typical as we have forest school today and i have to show my CPR to get my certificate.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

3.6 for me this morning and that is after a 2.3 just before 5am! I woke up in between to check I had come out of the red after my first hypo treatment but then dropped back again. No Levemir on board since 8.45am yesterday and last Fiasp was injected at 5pm. My levels were rising slightly when I went to bed on 7.3
I had a lot less exercise yesterday so fully expected to be high this morning with no evening Levemir on board. Levels ran a bit high yesterday with less exercise, so not sure I need to drop morning Levemir but maybe better to reduce it and use corrections of Fiasp through the day than risk more night time hypos. It just seems that the longer I sleep the lower my levels go. Can you be diabetic through the day and the opposite through the night??

I should say that I sleep incredibly soundly. I lie flat and I wake up in the same position in the morning and don't believe I have moved at all and I rarely remember dreaming, so it is very deep, restful sleep.... when I don't have to wake up and eat jelly babies!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me 

Lots to do to day I'm sure. Not too sure what but there will be lots of it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, but a level line all night. My Dawn effect seems to have migrated into a Feet Hit the Floor effect. I can have shot up to 7 or 8 by the time I’ve had a cup of tea and played on my ipad for half an hour.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> That is surprising Michael considering you are in Spain. I have never checked what the error codes mean. I just know when I lose the screen display after I put the test strip in, it wants to somewhere warm and cosy for a few minutes!


Hahaha, it gets cold in Spain! I used to go to bed with a hot water bottle all winter long when I lived there - my house was freezing. Brrrrr.  

Morning all. 7.7 here. It seems I have to stick to the exact same carb count and bolus timing and wear the same socks for my evening meal, otherwise there’s all sorts of shenanigans overnight.

Hope it isn’t raining old women with sticks where you are. (That’s what raining cats n dogs is in Welsh according to my conversation buddy - look out!).


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Hahaha, it gets cold in Spain! I used to go to bed with a hot water bottle all winter long when I lived there - my house was freezing. Brrrrr.
> 
> Morning all. 7.7 here. It seems I have to stick to the exact same carb count and bolus timing and wear the same socks for my evening meal, otherwise there’s all sorts of shenanigans overnight.
> 
> Hope it isn’t raining old women with sticks where you are. (That’s what raining cats n dogs is in Welsh according to my conversation buddy - look out!).


Maybe that's what it is.... I must have been wearing the wrong socks! Thanks Bloden.... Now to figure out which ones are the right ones! 
Gosh this diabetes is complicated!


----------



## ColinUK

4.7 and 87.5kg this morning


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this wet, windy and dreary morning.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ChrisW

Kaylz said:


> @ChrisW I won'y lie we're probably all very scared of the virus, I know I am but we recently found out that someone we knows sister contracted it, her husband has really bad asthma, obviously they had been sharing a bed etc so they were convinced he'd catch it and become unwell BUT he never contracted it despite the very close contact, brings a little bit of hope don't you think xx


Thank you yes it does they were the lucky ones xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today. I have just got up, terrible night, started with three pillows to try and help me breathe, then up at midnight to hunt out the Vicks., slathered my chest in that ( @KARNAK down boy), went down to two pillows, still couldn’t breathe, up at three for loo,  then miracles of miracles I slept, til 6! Down to one pillow and slept til 8 and woke with a stonking headache. Dozed on and off and then up. Apart from that I’m fine! Nana nap beckons later methinks!
 Have a good day. It’s going to pour down here and it’s very windy. Sorry!


----------



## adrian1der

Still no strips but should be here today


----------



## Lanny

09:20 BS 5.5   That’s the good bit!

I’m uncomfortably tingly this morning, especially in my backside, since I’m sitting on it in bed! It started yesterday & there’s been no let up: neuropathy strikes its ugly head again; also, when my BS is actually quite low but, after they’ve been high for a while with my cold! The colder weather doesn’t help either as it was quite stormy last night! Stuck the heater on to 20 C when I usually have it at 17 C & I still felt the numbing tingles through my sleep last night. I’ll try a hot water bottle today as it’ll be a few more days of this before it, hopefully, subsides!  I get nostalgic & think of my late sister when I use my hot water bottle as she bought it for me in Boots that last Spring & Easter she stayed with me in 2017 before she passed away the following year because she knew how the heat helped when neuropathy flared up! She was out shopping after lunch with a friend & bought it, a bright pink, thickly insulated fur cover one, surprised me with it & apologised about the colour, I don’t like pink, as it was the only colour available at that time with it not being the season for hot water bottles in Easter when we usually, in NI, have our best & hottest weather! I always think back very fondly to that when I use it &, you know, the bright neon pink isn’t SO bad anymore; positively grown to loving it actually!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Mine will be a tingly day! Ah, well!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny 
Loved your story about your sister buying you the hot water bottle. Put a smile on my face. Hot water bottles are such a comforting thing. My last one got rubber perish and died last year so I need to find a new one. Thanks for reminding me to get it sorted.


----------



## SB2015

Oops, an 8.7 this morning with a flat line through the night.  Not ideal but still in target.

Went for a walk yesterday with my Libre reader in my back pocket.  Desperate for the loo when I got back, and .....  It doesn’t work any more!!  I was amazed when I phoned Abbott for any advice on what I could do (I told them it fell in water father than full details!!). I was amazed when they said they would send a replacement!!  Glad it wasn’t my phone that fell!!

I hope your cold clears @eggyg.  Have you tried Olbasoil (so) on the pillow.
Enjoy forest school @freesia.  Sounds great.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a miserable day again can`t wait for the 3rd lockdown.

Bought some smart bulbs to use with Alexa just too lazy to reach for the light switch
just ask Alexa to switch them on, Physio has been may need to have a scan right
side of my neck shoulder and arm is very tingly all the time he`ll be back on Friday.
Managed to get a Blue Echo pen from DSN yesterday Doc has just text me its been
added to my repeat prescription, got to have a face to face at Torbay Hospital on the
2nd of December.

Slathered my chest in that ( @KARNAK down boy), too late @eggyg.

@rebrascora yes your readings are gradually creeping down be careful please. xxx

@Lanny still struggling I see {{{HUGS}}} just for you with a smile.

@ColinUK Shaun the physio sends his love.

Take care stay safe folks have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK I'm doing my best! Spoke to a DSN this morning about it but she can't understand it either and has no solution other than agreeing with the suggestions I have made and am working on. All a bit of a mystery. Don't think the 2.3 this morning was quite that low. Libre exaggerates these things a bit but still not good having a double dip with no insulin on board to cause it!


----------



## Lanny

Thanks Ted @KARNAK  Soohhh! We’re both having a tingly day, then! & a  for you too!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> that I sleep incredibly soundly


That sounds such a peaceful sleep @rebrascora, i have to get up for the loo at least once or twice. I can't remember the last time i slept straight through the night.

@Lanny , thats a lovely thing to remember about your sister. Hot water bottles are comforting, i actually bought my youngest daughter one the other day as she likes them too.

@SB2015 , thank you. Forest school was good. We have quite a big area of our school grounds that has been fenced, with pond, decking, muddy areas, plants, digging areas and lots of trees. The kids love going over there, getting muddy, running in and out of trees and getting stuck into activities.


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Since I started HRT I no longer need trips to the loo through the night. It was an unforeseen benefit which happened almost instantly I started with the patches and what an amazing bonus it is! The sleeping would be much more restful if I wasn't having hypos or waking up to check my BG to make sure I wasn't hypo but I have to say the Libre means I open one eye fumble for the reader, scan, half note the reading and go back to sleep all within probably 10 seconds. Obviously a bit longer if I have to chow down on some of my little bedside hypoheros.

Pleased you had a good day in the woods with the kids. It is so important for them to learn to connect with the natural environment.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I agree with @freesia that sounds excellent and I quite envy you, I don't get up during the night but I don't sleep much and toss and turn the whole time    xx


----------



## rebrascora

I have almost always been a good sleeper (I used to jest that I could sleep on a washing line any time of day). Working shifts got me into a system of sleep when you can, wake up if you have to! I then went through about 5 years of very poor sleep when I hit the menopause and then diabetes hit.... perhaps the two are linked since my deep sleeps now seem to bring my levels right down. I did not take kindly to disrupted sleep at all and I will confess it is bliss to sleep well again now. I do also think my lifestyle in the fresh air with plenty of exercise helps... maybe too much for me at the moment!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Hope everyone had a good day.

4.5. Many, many hours ago - when is it the Christmas break? I won’t say holiday as I sense it won’t be a holiday !


----------



## Gruers

ChrisW said:


> Thank you yes it does they were the lucky ones xx





ChrisW said:


> Thank you yes it does they were the lucky ones xx


My wife and I caught it in October. I was worse with it than her
M symptoms were a cough, congested lungs, a temperature and while you have this you are still infectious. A sore throat and loss of appetite. This all lasted for about 8 days and after 10 I was allowed out by T&T, they rang us twice a day to make sure we hadn’t left the house, landline and mobile.
After isolation I was breathless after every walk and at first only about 150 yards but it’s improving now
stay safe


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today and I’m up at the crack to catch the sunrise at Buttermere. The forecast is great after all the rain we’ve had, it’ll be muddy but sunny. By the time most of you read this we’ll be sitting on the lake side eating sausage butties. No fells today, I haven’t the puff! But should blow some nice fresh air into my lungs and clear my nose. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## Lanny

04:44 BS 7.8  So so emoji! After breakfast just now, 06:20, BS 9.6. Umm! Both a little high but, only a little as I’m starting to reduce basal, again, because if I don’t it’ll be hypoland! Slept a lot yesterday so, managed to bypass the worst of the tingles & didn’t feel it in my sleep thanks to the hot water bottle! But, they’ve started up again or, is that I, in italics, are aware of them again now I’m awake!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s another tingly day for me but, hopefully it’ll start to settle down soon?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8. I need some breakfast.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning from a VERY chilly Angus

5.2 for me today making it my 12th of the year
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8. I need some breakfast.


I hope you had some faster acting carbs first and your levels are back up now xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Kaylz


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.3 this morning after a good day yesterday, was 100% until i had a small hypo after a bar of chocolate (!?). Don't know how that happened as i didn't bolus for it. Oh well...
@Bexlee christmas holidays can't come quick enough for me atm, though it won't be like christmas this year. We'll just have to make the day the best we can.
@Gruers , am pleased that you are improving, it sounds horrible. Take care and keep on improving.
Have a good day folks, i think its supposed to be a cold one day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
I bring you tidings of great joy and a rare 5.2 this morning.
Snap @Kaylz 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here! Trundled along in the 4s all night until around 4am, when Dawn decided to reappear after a couple of weeks absence, and just as I'd reconfigured my Basal to cope in her absence. She didn’t even send me a postcard or bring me a stick of rock!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me

Could be interesting today work wise. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @Snowwy  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to @Snowwy & @Kaylz on the HS's.  
4.7 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Well I tried my best to join @Kaylz and @Snowwy on the 5.2 step.... congrats to you guys.... but I missed by one, so it is a 5.1 for me today. That said, I would have liked to sleep longer but my levels were heading down and I didn't want to eat anymore of my bedside hypo heros in bed again... not doing my teeth any good! My strategy obviously worked last night.... eat late, don't bolus and go to bed late. Went to bed just after 1am with a 7.1 with an upward sloping arrow, set my alarm for 5am to check levels, when i was a nice 6.4, dropped to 4.9, just before i got up and lay a bit trying to decide if I dared go back to sleep without jelly babies. Maybe the stress of that decision started it on a slight upward trend or started to trigger my foot on the floor but whatever, I'm up and very happy with a 5.1. Stats have improved dramatically as I managed a whole day and night in range. New sensor day today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   5.4 here.

What a coincidence @rebrascora - I was convinced I didn’t need HRT, but then you chatting about improved sleep and less trips to the loo has made me think that maybe I do. And I just happen to be seeing my gynaecologist today...thanks!


----------



## rebrascora

@Bloden 
I had just accepted the trips to the loo as part of getting older but had battled the hot flushes and consequent poor sleep for 5 years before the diabetes hit. The hot flushes made it difficult to tell if I was going hypo or just having a hot flush, particularly through the night, so I asked about trying HRT and it was the best thing I ever did. I have the patches and it took a bit of time to find places to put them where they stayed attached and had a few minor side effects initially and getting the prescription dispensed was a pain in the backside, but now I can manage with half a patch every 4-5 days (so the prescriptions last longer) and that seems to work great still both in stopping the hot flushes and allowing me a great night's sleep without pit stops. I am gradually increasing the length of time I use each half patch before replacing it with a view to gradually coming off them and that is going quite well. Occasionally I start to feel the odd hot flush and go back to a full patch (which is the recommended dose) and then cut it back again. It blows my mind how half a tiny clear patch of plastic can make such a huge difference to your quality of life and I would certainly recommend them. Oral tablets are available but I didn't want to risk any stomach upset. I should say that one of the listed side effects is disrupted sleep, so a good night's sleep is not guaranteed but I have certainly noticed the opposite effect and it happened as soon as I started using them, so a very notable difference for me.
I hope your doctor is sympathetic and you are able to find a benefit in the treatment like I do.


----------



## Gruers

It’s another 7.3 today which seems to be my number most days
have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> It’s another 7.3 today which seems to be my number most days
> have a good day everyone


And a 7.3 for me today. Way out of normal for me but maybe it’s the universe telling us that we’re twins!


----------



## SueEK

Congrats to @Kaylz and @Snowwy, I have got a 2 in my number but sadly it’s a 7.2   
One bedroom carpet being fitted today, will be great to get that done and the furniture put back in and the other being done next week. Once it’s all done my Christmas tree and decs are going up, hubby is not keen but need a bit of festive cheer.
As for the menopause, am glad I’m through it, it was rotten and twice thought it had passed only for the hot flushes and night sweats to reappear, hopefully this time it’s gone for good.  My sympathies go to those if you still suffering it.
Have a good day all and @Michael12421 hope you have sorted that low number out xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.3 for ne today at 06:02 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> @Michael12421[/USER] hope you have sorted that low number out xx


Yes I have thank you.  I have had a weird couple of days and nights.  2 nights of throwing up and 2 days of feeling very unwell.  Yesterday I had lunch - usually  never do - and by dinner time I was 13.7.  Decided against dinner - wasn't hungry anyway - so just had 2 units of NR which brings me down about 5 but only 2.8 this morning. Einstein's Theory of Relativity pales into insignificance compared to the Theory of Diabetic Control.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Got quoted £30 by the local guitar shop. What? The guitar isn't worth that much. I've ordered a set of strings online (£5.85) and I'll do it myself.


I've never tried restringing a guitar but someone we know used to do mine for free (obviously I bought the strings, that's when we actually had a music shop in the town though!) xx


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I have thank you.  I have had a weird couple of days and nights.  2 nights of throwing up and 2 days of feeling very unwell.  Yesterday I had lunch - usually  never do - and by dinner time I was 13.7.  Decided against dinner - wasn't hungry anyway - so just had 2 units of NR which brings me down about 5 but only 2.8 this morning. Einstein's Theory of Relativity pales into insignificance compared to the Theory of Diabetic Control.


It sounds a constant battle but you seem to have made great strides recently, has been a relief most mornings to see your figures lately. Keep going and keep taking the advice the others are able to offer. Sadly I can only wince for your low numbers and be happy for your better ones x


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> And a 7.3 for me today. Way out of normal for me but maybe it’s the universe telling us that we’re twins!


Just checked and it’s now 5.8 so it must have been a glucose dump or something.


----------



## Ditto

Morning. 7.5 on going to bed, 7.6 on getting up. Happy with that. Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz and @Snowwy , congratulations on the HS


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 6 on the dot on a lovely busy day. 

Laundry first this morning washed and dried then converted wall light bulbs
to accept E14 Edison screw smart bulbs ( I know what it means) and connected
to Alexa, now just ask Alexa to switch them on and there is light.

Then to Lidl for a few bits & pieces, ended up with 2 carrier bags full of frozen
goods and a very large Lidl bag full of essentials.

Congratulations @Kaylz & @Snowwy on your HS.

Careful @Michael12421 pushing the boat out again, sorry you have not been well
any idea what the cause is? please take care.

Dentist tomorrow folks 09:00 taxi job, an oldy coming up, she said your teeth are ok
but your gums have to come out. Courtesy of Les Dawson Bum Bum.

Take care stay safe except at Christmas.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks @rebrascora.  The doctor was fab - he’s really funny and had us all in stitches (well, me literally). He’s very laid back and we went thru all the options. What a great appointment!


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Thanks @rebrascora.  The doctor was fab - he’s really funny and had us all in stitches (well, me literally). He’s very laid back and we went thru all the options. What a great appointment!


So pleased it went well and you had a laugh too. Are you going to get HRT?


----------



## Lanny

04:44 BS 5.2!  I don’t get many of these AND it was a slightly less tingly day in that I tried 2 500mg paracetamol that didn’t do anything but, tried 1 dose just in case & then, I tried a heat patch on my lower back as far back on the right as I could reach: about halfway to the centre of my back; numbing tingles all down my right side from neck down & my first shoulder injury, on the right, that’s painfree, nonetheless means I don’t have much backward movement, more or less full upward, of my arm on that side! I had some leftover from treating my 2nd shoulder injury on the left last year & thought I’d give them a go: it worked a treat along with the hot water bottle between my legs; that was a gamble too as I had to stop using heat on my shoulder because it burned me & had to use ice packs instead! So, relieved that it worked on my back & actually didn’t feel the heat but, it lessened the sharpness of the tingles! Almost a as it would be even better if the tingles are completely gone!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Another tingly day for me but, slightly less & I’m coping better! Hopefully will not last much longer?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9

I suspect the sickness was caused by a new wine I purchased, all of it has now been poured down the drain. No problms last night.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> 04:44 BS 5.2!


Congratulations @Lanny!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congratulations  @Lanny on your HS.
Today I am with @Michael12421 with a 5.9...
Bit chilly last night but a better day forecast. 
Going to try my hand at baking this weekend,  so off to Sainsbury's for the ingredients.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, very cold one again

I've been doing some indoor jogging on the wii, mule slippers don't offer the best support so my ankles are rather sore after a week    I'll be giving it a miss today

Anyway 6.2 after 2 dark chocolate digestives last night at bedtime

Congratulations on your HS Lanny
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. A very surprising 9.2 for me this morning. Its a new sensor so checked with finger prick but nope, its right. Oh well, hopefully it will be going down soon. Fingers crossed.

I'm very glad its Friday, its been a long week. Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 
Well done @Lanny on the House Special.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny congrats on your HS, glad your tingles are slightly reduced today.
@Michael12421 , wine down the drain, what a horror, but obviously a necessary one. Good to see a better number this morning.
@Kaylz look after those feet, can you not wear trainers whilst on your Wii to support your feet?
6.6 for me today. Carpet looks and feels lovely, great to get the furniture back in.
Have bloods including HbA1c in an hour, clinical photography appt for Monday has come through for ?BCC, had very detailed letter from UCLH regarding MDT meeting held a couple of weeks ago, very scary seeing it all in black and white, apparently they want to operate shortly after our meeting in Feb, so all happening here.
Better get my act in gear. Have a good day all xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well the wind has changed here and I am now running too high.
My new sensor has shown me up at 10-12 *all *night. It then very briefly showed a drop to 5.9 just 15 mins before I got up with no insulin on board but back up to 9 now. Finger prick was showing 9 when I was at 11 last night and I have just done a finger prick and it showed me 7.2 so I am going to report that as my morning reading, since this Libre sensor is  making things look a lot worse than they probably are. 
Off out to get some exercise and see if I can bring my levels down a bit and then Freelander has to go for retest at 9. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and I can get back to delivering manure as I have customers waiting!

@Lanny Many congrats on your House Special! We need more girlies in the race for HS Champ 2020 Hope your tingles subside soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wayward 7.9 for me. In my defence I have to say it was a where the **** is my scanner post foot on the floor reading. The alarm rather took me by surprise this morning.

Off to visit the vampires first thing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, and no appearance of Dawn today, I'm now down to 2 units of Levemir at bedtime, from 3.5-4, but still need my usual 5 during the day.


----------



## ColinUK

And it’s a 5.7 for me this morning. And time to watch Mandalorian before work!


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz look after those feet, can you not wear trainers whilst on your Wii to support your feet?


Feet are fine just my ankles that are the issue so not even sure trainers would help and I'm pretty against outdoor shoes in the living room lol, won't get the time to do it for the next couple of weeks anyway so I'll have a scout around for ankle support xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Up at a more reasonable  time today and rewarded with a rather splendid 5.5. This time yesterday I was sat on Buttermere shore eating Cumberland sausage in a ciabatta roll. Sunrise was okish, nothing spectacular and we weren’t the only nutcases there taking photos. Otherwise very quiet until about 10 o’clock and it turned into Piccadilly Circus! Nice but very cold day. We were home for lunch. Providing informal and unpaid childcare today. Pre lockdown it was known as babysitting our Sadie! TGIF to all you non furloughed wage slaves. Have a fab Friday to the rest of us and congrats @Lanny on the rare HS.


----------



## Lanny

Phew! Wiping brow emoji! Finally after 2 years of not being able to get a Christmas week delivery slot from tesco for a food to order roast I got one JUST in time for 20/12/20 & ordered a two bird roast!  I was online since 06:30 as the slots are open for Christmas week at 07:00 today & was in the waiting room until 07:15 when I gave it up & decided to book on asda instead, just checked out & went back on to tesco & lo & behold I was in straight away & there WERE a few slots left, checked out straight away as I’d already filled my basket yesterday, checked out & now all slots for both Christmas week & the week before are gone!  Oh, that was close & I’m a LUCKY, HAPPY BUNNY!  Just off to cancel the asda order & somebody else can have that slot!


----------



## Kaylz

@MeeTooTeeTwo I see you edited your mistake, I was going to ask if we had a new member, I probably wouldn't have seen it if it hadn't come through as an email notification but I do have proof in case anyone thinks I'm just crazy! LOL xx


----------



## Gruers

It’s a poor 8.7 from me today, have a great one


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> So pleased it went well and you had a laugh too. Are you going to get HRT?


My symptoms are almost non-existent, so I’ll keep an eye on them for a few months and then decide if I need anything. 

Morning all.  5.0 here.

Dosbarth Cymraeg heddi - for those of you that don’t speak the language of heaven, just use google translate! Tee hee. Welsh class today. We’re practising the conditional tense at the mo - I would, etc. Typically, when I ran it by Welsh-speaking hubby he said, “I don’t say it like that”. I’m learning standard Welsh and he speaks a Sir Gar dialect...will we ever be able to have a conversation? I hope so!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo I see you edited your mistake, I was going to ask if we had a new member, I probably wouldn't have seen it if it hadn't come through as an email notification but I do have proof in case anyone thinks I'm just crazy! LOL xx


LOL Yes. I usually post on here using my PC. This morning it was so miserable and wet that I went straight back to bed and posted using my phone. My fingers and phone keyboards don't agree.  
I get e-mail notifications for a few threads as well. On "The Matching Song Game" thread, when I get a notification, I think of a suitable response but by the time I go to post it sometimes the last person has realised they've made a mistake and changed their posting. So I have to start all over again.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Anitram  Snap!


----------



## SB2015

Well done @Lanny and @Anitram in your HS

A 6.8 to start the day for me this morning after very wobbly day.  Walked and got caught in a hail storm.  Ate birthday cake. Was tempted by some chic buttons hiding in the bottom of the fridge, ... A yoyo night down to succumbing to too much temptation.  But having got so cold out walking ...

Today will be a more sensible day.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me at 05:57. Gorgeous sun rise as we set off for school this morning but I'm now sat in the (home) office and the rain is driving against the Velux window above my desk. A proper miserable day


----------



## Kaylz

Congratulations on your HS @Anitram xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks 7.8 on a wet miserable day, who passed the DF to me @Robin?
Some of it is DP because I had to be at the Dentist at 09:00, so alarm at 07:00 another
alarm at 07:30 and there`s me still in bed, so straight into the shower, shaved, cleaned
teeth and put the kettle on. Got dressed had a mug of tea x2 and waited for the taxi after
loading my man bag up with all my D equipment plus everything else I can`t carry in my
shorts. About 5 minutes before the taxi arrived an lit up in my noggin you **** haven`t
tested yet so panic time get your D gear out of the bag and test you prat hence the 7.8.

Not good news at the Dentist another hospital trip needed, teeth ok but a problem with the
tongue and mouth a bit different from breaking bones what you reckon @eggyg?

Congratulations on your HS @Lanny & @Anitram.

Everyone take care and stay safe for our members in the part of Scotland that`s gone into
tier 4 don`t forget we are another outlet to use.


----------



## grovesy

KARNAK said:


> Good afternoon folks 7.8 on a wet miserable day, who passed the DF to me @Robin?
> Some of it is DP because I had to be at the Dentist at 09:00, so alarm at 07:00 another
> alarm at 07:30 and there`s me still in bed, so straight into the shower, shaved, cleaned
> teeth and put the kettle on. Got dressed had a mug of tea x2 and waited for the taxi after
> loading my man bag up with all my D equipment plus everything else I can`t carry in my
> shorts. About 5 minutes before the taxi arrived an lit up in my noggin you **** haven`t
> tested yet so panic time get your D gear out of the bag and test you prat hence the 7.8.
> 
> Not good news at the Dentist another hospital trip needed, teeth ok but a problem with the
> tongue and mouth a bit different from breaking bones what you reckon @eggyg?
> 
> Congratulations on your HS @Lanny & @Anitram.
> 
> Everyone take care and stay safe for our members in the part of Scotland that`s gone into
> tier 4 don`t forget we are another outlet to use.


Hope you get your mouth and tongue seen soon!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Measured over 9 this morning, agh, but it could be because I ate dinner at midnight last night because I wasn't hungry before that due to doing this 'no breakfast' thing after reading the Terence Healey book. Later in the morning I was 6.6 which I was pleased with as not often in the 6s these days. 

Hope y'all had a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Six of the best with a 6.0...
I blame it on a share of a small french stick which was still warm when it waved to me in Sainsbury's yesterday!
I was yum...   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 6.2  I’ve definitely turned a corner in regards to the tingles & they’re on their way out: just as well as having the heater on at a higher temperature was giving me a headache; now gradually turning the heating back down as the tingles are receding & I’m getting longer intervals without any! A nice hot soak in the bath gives me the longest relief of 3/4 hours but, I can’t justify more than 1 a day; have a huge 5ft long, wide & shallow bath that I can just about reach with my toes at full stretch when lying in it that takes a lot of hot water & a long time for the immersion heater to fill! My nephews, all strapping lads of 5ft 10 plus have always been envious of the long bath in my parent’s house as they could stretch out in it when staying over; I was envious of the much wider corner bath, with a recessed seat in it, they had in my brother’s house as I find this one a bit too long for me; the grass is always greener on the other side! The best bath I’ve ever come across was in a hotel room in Vienna that was short & wide with one end of it shallower that the other end so I could half sit/lie in it with my feet at the deeper end! That week I spent in Vienna I had a bath twice a day, in the morning & going to bed, I loved using using that bath SO much! 


A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The end of the tingles is in sight!


----------



## ColinUK

It’s a 6 on the nose for me this morning. Not that I took the sample from my nose as that would be so painful! Could you imagine jabbing your nose with the lancing device each time you wanted to test?! lol

So how is everyone?

@KARNAK  Ted what smart bulbs do you use? I’ve got Hue ones that I request Alexa to operate. She often ignores me or just point blank misunderstand me of course.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well mum managed to get a jar of almond butter at Lidl for me yesterday, hoping it’s nice seen as it’s only £1.69 a jar

3.9 so 3 glucose tabs, an hour later before breakfast still 3.9   2 glucose tabs and bolus, can't be bothered with this 
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.1 today. Going to look at a chest of drawers today for our bedroom. Otherwise no plans this weekend but no doubt will find things to do.
@Kaylz hope your numbers are a bit better soon, take care.
Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK thanks me too, can't be doing with this, no earthly idea what's going on or why its going on!  also glad to see you know what furniture your going to view, I'm not saying your thick but do you know how many times I see people going on about stuff in their draws! Winds me right up and its not even youngsters that I see it from! I don't understand it myself, hope you find something you like  xx


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 for me this morning but reversed to 4.3 in the 2 mins between putting my feet on the floor and sitting down at the computer in the next room. I ate a dried apricot anyway to help it. No insulin on board since 2.5 units Fiasp at 2pm (ie no evening bolus or evening Levemir) and went to bed late on 7.6. I even set my alarm and woke at 5am to check my levels. I will confess I toyed with getting up then because I was 5.2. Should probably have had a jelly baby then and did consider it but really not good for my teeth having to have all this sugary stuff during the night, so I didn't. 
I am guessing it was the late trip up to feed the horses which brought my levels down. A mile up hill hauling a large bag of haylage and a bucket of feed gets the lungs working and the muscles burning and I was battling a strong wind last night. I ate a plate of salad and a chunk of cheese (Cornish Blue...Yum!) when I came back though... really loving my salads at the moment, dressed with balsamic or white wine vinegar. Got a real taste for sourness!


----------



## Bloden

Bathtub envy @Lanny hahaha, that’s a new one on me.  

Morning folks. 10.5 here, eek.  Some basal testing needed, boo hoo.

Looks like the rain is taking a break this morning...hope we can sneak out for an hour’s walk before it starts up again.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Budge up @ColinUK and @Snowwy on that 6 step, I’m joining you. Very wet and miserable this morning, thought it was much earlier than it was when I got out of bed as it was so dark. Nothing exciting today ( as per), just laundry. Oh for the halcyon days of a nice restaurant  lunch or a weekend away at the drop of a hat. To be fair, I never did that on a regular basis  but at least I had the choice.  Have as good a day as you can.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Couldn't get on here earlier. 
But my reading was 5.5 back then. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

I too had problems earlier Dez


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK thanks me too, can't be doing with this, no earthly idea what's going on or why its going on!  also glad to see you know what furniture your going to view, I'm not saying your thick but do you know how many times I see people going on about stuff in their draws! Winds me right up and its not even youngsters that I see it from! I don't understand it myself, hope you find something you like  xx


Lol, yes sadly I have had a fall out with my brother over a chest of drawers, can’t believe it.  Our bedroom is the only room where we have old/antique furniture, most of it my mums. My uncle left me a beautiful chest of drawers 4 years ago but I had nowhere to put it so my brother took it, he said he would pay me for it if I didnt want it but never did. I asked if I could have it back and I won’t repeat the conversation. He simply refuses to give it back, told me I would have to pay for the van he hired to move the furniture and fuel etc. Literally he took everything that wasn’t nailed down, I’m so angry and upset about how he is behaving, he didn’t even try to have a chat with me about it. To avoid further upset I have been hunting on Marketplace for one and hope this one will be ok. I can’t bring myself to talk to him at the moment.
Im glad to hear you’re feeling a bit better and hope you don’t get any more lows. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Nothing planned, except perhaps a muddy walk. (I’m not planning the mud, but it will be an inevitable part of the exercise)


----------



## Gruers

Hi it’s a 7.4 from me this morning which I think is acceptable?
have a nice day everyone we are over halfway through lockdown hopefully


----------



## Gruers

SueEK said:


> Lol, yes sadly I have had a fall out with my brother over a chest of drawers, can’t believe it.  Our bedroom is the only room where we have old/antique furniture, most of it my mums. My uncle left me a beautiful chest of drawers 4 years ago but I had nowhere to put it so my brother took it, he said he would pay me for it if I didnt want it but never did. I asked if I could have it back and I won’t repeat the conversation. He simply refuses to give it back, told me I would have to pay for the van he hired to move the furniture and fuel etc. Literally he took everything that wasn’t nailed down, I’m so angry and upset about how he is behaving, he didn’t even try to have a chat with me about it. To avoid further upset I have been hunting on Marketplace for one and hope this one will be ok. I can’t bring myself to talk to him at the moment.
> Im glad to hear you’re feeling a bit better and hope you don’t get any more lows. Look after yourself xx


Very sad @SueEK but don't let it wind you up too much


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.0 for me today and a whole night in target. 
@Kaylz i had almond butter from aldi, it was really nice and lower carb than peanut. I hope your levels pick up.
@SueEK i hope you sort things out at some point. My brother doesn't speak any more, absolutely no reason why, he just stopped. Families eh?


----------



## Bexlee

7.4. Been rudely awoken by the ‘builders’ in the plot next door shifting a mega pile of soil. A bang every 2 minutes from the digger as it drops load into dumper truck then beep beep beep from little dumper truck as it reverses to new spot ......... it’s a huge pile ! Repeat beeping and banging every 2/3 minutes and  they started before 8am. Have a good day


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> 7.4. Been rudely awoken by the ‘builders’ in the plot next door shifting a mega pile of soil. A bang every 2 minutes from the digger as it drops load into dumper truck then beep beep beep from little dumper truck as it reverses to new spot ......... it’s a huge pile ! Repeat they started before 8am. Have a good day


At a weekend!!!  Bother


----------



## SB2015

4.1 this morning on Libre with a wobbly reddish line through the night.  Not worried as this sensor has been reading low and as expected BG 4.4.

Windy rainy day with no specific plans.  Managed to get out for a walk every day during the week so plan to do that today as well.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz i had almond butter from aldi, it was really nice and lower carb than peanut. I hope your levels pick up.


Yeah almond butter generally is lower carb but far pricier, /i haven't even checked the carbs on Lidl's stuff yet  but the lowest almond butter I've had so far is Pip & Nut at 5.9g per 100g but it was smooth stuff and was just like water even stored in the fridge! Meridian crunchy is nice but I can't justify £3.30 when it only lasts 4  days breakfasts, hopefully Lidl's stuff is just as nice lol and thanks, scanned at 9:03 and was 8.8 but hardly surprising after 30g unbolused for carbs in total now waiting on new sensor to start up, only 12 more minutes to wait, I think I'd happily spend the day up here in the 8's as my heads thumping  xx


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 6.3 @ 7.45am  I'm proper chuffed with that! I ate four slices of bread yesterday too, but not before noon. 


> *Noisy* work *should* normally only take place between: Monday to Friday: 7.30am to 6pm. Saturday: 8.30am to 2pm.
> Noise from building sites | Tackle a noise problem ...


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> It’s a 6 on the nose for me this morning. Not that I took the sample from my nose as that would be so painful! Could you imagine jabbing your nose with the lancing device each time you wanted to test?! lol
> 
> So how is everyone?
> 
> @KARNAK  Ted what smart bulbs do you use? I’ve got Hue ones that I request Alexa to operate. She often ignores me or just point blank misunderstand me of course.



Colin what Alexa are you using? I have Alexa Echo plus and Echo Dot 4th generation, just fit them
into the relevant light fittings and ask Alexa to find new applications all done in less than a minute.
Don`t forget you can also control them on the Alexa app including dimming them, you can also
separate each light into names or numbers so that you can switch each individual light on/off or
separate then into individual rooms through the app, all my bulbs are Philips Hue got two more 
arriving today.

If you can`t sort it you can set up another thread or PM me rather than hi-jack this thread, cheers mate.


----------



## khskel

A belated good morning to one and all and it was s 4.9 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK. I am sure the tech is really nifty but your diabetes will benefit from you getting up and using the light switch.  Sitting still too long is not good for any of us.... apart from Ted who can't be trusted to manoeuvre around his own coffee table without crashing into it


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.3 after a small can of Coke in the early hours. All I drank all day yesterday was champagne because it was Mark’s birthday - had to celebrate in lockdown style


----------



## adrian1der

A lie in this morning and a 6.3 at 08:28


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 again...!
Oh dear @Michael12421 a bit low...

Have a blessed Sunday everyone 
Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:42 BS 6.7 

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

One of my rare, I know, short & sweet posts as there’s not much going on! Except that tingles are continuing to abate more & I get longer tingle free periods!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Roll on spring and lighter mornings!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Is it bedtime yet? Barely slept and was wandering at 2:30, very cold here at the moment too so shivering in bed isn't easy to doze off 

8.8 today
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 this morning.  
Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## ColinUK

@MeeTooTeeTwo  congrats on the HS!

Been awake most of the night for some obscure reason. Quite possibly stress related. Feel like crap tbh and expected my BG to be sky high this morning so I’m stunned that it’s 5.8.

Getting up and heading out for an early morning walk before working today. And I’m also starving hungry and really craving a baguette, lashings of butter and some really good cheese. A desire I shall have to quash.


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Colin what Alexa are you using? I have Alexa Echo plus and Echo Dot 4th generation, just fit them
> into the relevant light fittings and ask Alexa to find new applications all done in less than a minute.
> Don`t forget you can also control them on the Alexa app including dimming them, you can also
> separate each light into names or numbers so that you can switch each individual light on/off or
> separate then into individual rooms through the app, all my bulbs are Philips Hue got two more
> arriving today.
> 
> If you can`t sort it you can set up another thread or PM me rather than hi-jack this thread, cheers mate.


Alexa Dots in every room. I tend to open up the hue app and use that rather than argue with Alexa to fine time things but she’s great for the big on off things.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 this morning.
> Dez


Congratulations on  your HS  xx


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,  my Weekly read is 6.3 ,  hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

I think I should dig the clippers out, my pate us looking rather scruffy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another 6 like @Snowwy again. Dry, bright and cold, perfect walking weather. After our full English and ablutions we are going for a long local walk. It’s a walk we love and takes in the last part of the Cumbrian Way and ends up in the city centre. Whilst there we’ll pop into Tesco for some “ bits”. Might as well kill two birds with one stone. PS no birds will actually be hurt during this venture! Have a splendid Sunday.


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS. Sorry that @Kaylz and @ColinUK have had a sleepless night, not nice.
A Len Goodman 7 for me today. Bought the chest of drawers yesterday though I’m not that keen on it but hubby liked it and it is for him   . No plans today apart from hanging curtains and doing some ironing, oh and a bath and cooking dinner and tidying up, oh and washing up and probably doing some laundry, boring.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, two mornings running.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. It looks lovely and sunny here though damp underfood. Not been out yet so can't comment on temperature.
Anyway, 4.6 for me this morning. No plans, might have a soak in the bath with my book, do a bit more christmas shopping online, read the paper...
@ColinUK , that baguette with butter and cheese sounds sooooo good! I do miss having that. Hope whatever is getting you stressed sorts itself and you get a better nights sleep.
@Kaylz, hope you get a warmer and better sleep tonight too.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HS
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me after almost no exercise yesterday (I was a bad girl and just couldn't get motivated) and 2 units of Levemir last night. Had a lovely gentle rise and fall trace as oppose to my daytime one which was bouncing along the top edge of my range skipping over the line and back because I cut my morning basal by one unit ( after yesterday's low morning reading) and then had to fire fight it with Fiasp most of the day. Funny how 1 unit of Levemir less in the morning needs about 4 of Fiasp to correct it! 

@MeeTooTeeTwo 
Congrats Dez on your Colin Special. Good to see you back on form! 

@Lanny No mention of your daily exercise in the last few days.... are you slacking like me? We were both making great progress so hopefully we can get back at it today. X

@Michael12421 Might need to dial that Toujeo back a unit for a few days. Hope your numbers are back up now. Need to do lots more testing when you get low readings as it can often happen that you get a run of them. Please take care.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, two mornings running.


I predict a 0.1 increase for tomorrows xx


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK you might need to see if you can get on @NotWorriedAtAll's mailing list. She has been experimenting with low carb bread recipes and is almost at the stage of preparing very low carb (high fibre) bread mix packs for bread makers as a possible business venture....not French baguette bread....  but it is a fantastic idea to be able to bake your own low carb bread at home and I have every confidence it will taste great.... certainly looks great! She has put a lot of work into getting the flavour and texture just right.


----------



## Lanny

@rebrascora I had been thinking of of it but, then the tingles & sleeping a lot with my lower back hurting whenever I get up with an unsteady gait so, better not risk overtiring myself! I didn’t fight the sleepiness, the first 2 days of tingles, as I figured my body needs the rest to heal & regenerate the nerves! Will wait until the tingles are all gone & I’ll start right back at the bottom with 5 minutes or what I can manage then, build from there!


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS. Sorry that @Kaylz and @ColinUK have had a sleepless night, not nice.
> A Len Goodman 7 for me today. Bought the chest of drawers yesterday though I’m not that keen on it but hubby liked it and it is for him   . No plans today apart from hanging curtains and doing some ironing, oh and a bath and cooking dinner and tidying up, oh and washing up and probably doing some laundry, boring.
> Have a good day all xx



Don`t need to tell where to put the broom to sweep the floor then Sue.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> Don`t need to tell where to put the broom to sweep the floor then Sue.


So that's why you had your accident when you were vacuuming Ted! Ouch!  Now it all makes more sense!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks with Dez this morning 5.2, another crap day but not raining at the moment.
Alexa bulbs arrived yesterday all fitted and working.

Congratulations on HS @MeeTooTeeTwo.


rebrascora said:


> So that's why you had your accident when you were vacuuming Ted! Ouch!  Now it all makes more sense!


Too embarrassed to say Barbara at least I was able to hoover the bed sheets that night,
anybody got any Vaseline I can borrow? 

Have a good day folks take care stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS Ted @KARNAK   YOU embarrassed, Ted of the double entendre’s?


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Don`t need to tell where to put the broom to sweep the floor then Sue.


It’s no wonder I have a problem with my coccyx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me this morning. Misty first thing but it's now a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Gruers

7.6 from me today and now a walk


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> It’s no wonder I have a problem with my coccyx



Flipping heck Sue I couldn`t even say cocksits it let alone spell it. 

Anybody know where the hoover switch is in my apartment?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.5 for me today.


----------



## Michael12421

KARNAK said:


> Anybody know where the hoover switch is in my apartment?


It's probably very near to your  coccyx


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Congratulations on your HS Ted @KARNAK   YOU embarrassed, Ted of the double entendre’s?



Don`t know what you mean Lanny


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> Flipping heck Sue I couldn`t even say cocksits it let alone spell it.
> 
> Anybody know where the hoover switch is in my apartment?


Maybe ask Alexa.... but make sure you don't ask her to switch it on!


----------



## KARNAK

I want to switch it off.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> I want to switch it off.


Well just be careful you don't disappear up your own backside then!.... Not a nice way to go!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. I was in the 6s again. That long ago I can't remember exactly what it was now though and my diary is in the kitchen and I'm too lazy to get up and get it. Really pleased with that. I think it'll go up tomorrow, I stupidly had mash and some Galaxy. Dunno why as I wasn't hungry. You don't get hungry on this missing breakfast lark. Have a great night sleep all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 this morning. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:38 BS 5.4 

My 49th. Birthday is coming up at the end of the week & my tesco shopping is later today, 13:00 to 14:00. I ummed & ahhed a bit putting it the basket, taking it back out again a few times these last couple of days but, it’s back in again so, can’t be changed now: salted caramel sponge cake & a can of squirty cream; I haven’t had cake in 2 years as the last time was my Birthday in 2018! My tingles aren’t completely gone yet so, that’s why I dithered SO much but, it’s almost there so, I’ll have a wedge with loads of cream! 


This will be a normal birthday so, I might as well enjoy it before next year’s BIG 50th & I’ll maybe have a two thirds life crisis: had a third life crisis during the run up to my 25th; thinking a third of my life, figured 75 years as a good average life expectancy, is over & what have I done with done it, what have I acheived, what haven’t I achieved etc. etc? I have a strong feeling I’ll do that next year too!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Bubbles already being a PITA due to change in routine as mum's having to do Monday and Thursday as well as the weekend out at the golf club just now, could really do with just a little bit of peace and quiet

Anyways a better 6.4 for me this morning
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning.  
Happy Monday everyone.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.7 for me, no idea why unless it was due to yesterday afternoon. Was trundling along nicely in the 5s, had lunch, a short walk then sat at laptop christmas shopping. Double figures by teatime though back in target by bedtime. Oh well.

Really don't want to go into work this morning. Struggling to fit in everything i'm being told i need to get done. Well...there's only so many hours in the day and i'm planning to leave on time tonight for a change.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. 6.7 pour moi. Have a great walk yesterday, just over nine miles, the last two were agony though, as mentioned yesterday we  were popping into town for some Tesco shopping and the plan was to use the public loos. Shut!  The other plan was a takeaway cuppa from Costa and a bit of homemade brownie we’d brought with us, and a nice relaxing, watching the world go by, sit on a bench, without the loos that wasn’t going to work! So we just tramped on home, quickly! So was quite achy as well as uncomfortable when I got home. Luckily, my legs are fine this morning, thank goodness. No plans today, a bit of pottering around the house and maybe some Christmas shopping, online of course. Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1. Again! Libre isn’t stuck, however, because I was 4.3 at some point in the night when I happened to wake up. Frosty and foggy here. Might postpone the grocery shopping unless it clears quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today  9 hours sleep last night, must have needed it!


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  4.3 this morning.

Cloudy and very cold but we are off for a day of walking to clock off a tiny bit of the coast path that we want to fill in.  

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## rebrascora

4.0 for me. Went to bed on 10.5 with no insulin on board and slowly descended to 4.2 at 4am.  Got 2 little Hypo Heros out of the packet but decided to leave them and see what happened and I bimbled along skipping slightly over and under the red line for the rest of the night. Maybe with my new level of fitness, this is where my body wants to be in the dark hours and by eating jelly babies I am just thwarting it and not doing my teeth any good in the process. Will continue to experiment!


----------



## Gruers

6.9 this morning first time under 7’s fora while 
enjoy your day we are coming out of lockdown shortly


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 06:06 this morning. Had to scrape the ice off the car for the school run so its very cold in West Berkshire


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks suns shining 4.5 but plenty of cloud moving in from the west.
Have had two calls from the hospital this morning one for my mouth problem at 
Torbay Hospital the other for a Covid test at Newton Abbot racecourse,
couldn`t be further away if they tried and no pub`s open.

@Robin & @rebrascora I`m going to need some tack gear and don`t forget the whips.

A little puzzle for you brainy people:-
If you take the word "MILK" and change only 4 letters what word will you arrive at?

Take care folks stay safe the clouds arrived but we did have 2 hours 39 minutes
and 4 seconds of sunshine.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> If you take the word "MILK" and change only 4 letters what word will you arrive at?


I can only think of 'BEER'


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> @Robin & @rebrascora I`m going to need some tack gear and don`t forget the whips.


The only thing I do with leather these days is apply saddle soap to it with a damp cloth.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.8 @ 7.6am not bad after half a Galaxy and some buttery mash last night.


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 6.8 @ 7.6am not bad after half a Galaxy and some buttery mash last night.


Sounds like you are making a real breakthrough Ditto. Isn't that 3 6s in a row?? Oh dear.... isn't that the number of the beast!!


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> Sounds like you are making a real breakthrough Ditto. Isn't that 3 6s in a row?? Oh dear.... isn't that the number of the beast!!


I don't know about anyone else but I would personally sell my soul and that of all my children to the devil for a bar of Galaxy chocolate and a plate of buttery mash.


----------



## rebrascora

pm133 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I would personally sell my soul and that of all my children to the devil for a bar of Galaxy chocolate and a plate of buttery mash.


Gosh I'm pleased you aren't my Dad! ......

.... I would really struggle to respect a man who chose Galaxy over Cadbury's!!


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> Gosh I'm pleased you aren't my Dad! ......
> 
> .... I would really struggle to respect a man who *chose Galaxy over Cadbury's!!*


That's blasphemy right there!

I told my kids this and they said it was OK. They said they would trade my soul to the devil for Galaxy too. They are upstairs packing their bags as we speak   It's important to have boundaries. Are you in the market for 2 lodgers? One previous owner?

By the way, Galaxy is better than Cadbury's because they use vanilla pods. Mind you, Cadbury's gave us a ton of chocolate when we did the factory tour when our children were kids so it's not all one-sided. I used to love a Wispa bar and a Twirl bar combo for lunch. Right! I'm off to Asda...


----------



## rebrascora

pm133 said:


> That's blasphemy right there!
> 
> I told my kids this and they said it was OK. They said they would trade my soul to the devil for Galaxy too. They are upstairs packing their bags as we speak   It's important to have boundaries. Are you in the market for 2 lodgers? One previous owner?
> 
> By the way, Galaxy is better than Cadbury's because they use vanilla pods. Mind you, Cadbury's gave us a ton of chocolate when we did the factory tour when our children were kids so it's not all one-sided. I used to love a Wispa bar and a Twirl bar combo for lunch. Right! I'm off to Asda...


Only blasphemy if you worship the devil!   

Have to say Cadbury's changed the formula a few years ago and it was starting to lose it's shine for me.... and don't get me started on what they did to Milk Tray. That was an act of heresy! Thankfully I am now a fully purged atheist when it comes to chocolate..... apart from the odd half square of anything dark and over 70% combined with a good spoonful of peanut butter. 

Those were my lunch choice for a good few years too!


----------



## KARNAK

Spot on Alan you must have got the same message as me, well done.


----------



## KARNAK

Robin said:


> The only thing I do with leather these days is apply saddle soap to it with a damp cloth.



Need a word with you @Robin we don`t use saddle soap any more its
saddle sanitizer, you may get Covid through certain parts of your body
but your bum will be safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again today. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Lovely, a 5.8 this morning, my last 5 was an HS months and months ago, very pleased with that. Should get results of my HbA1c in the next couple of days, think it will have gone up as am in the 6s and 7s every morning. Had my lesion photographed yesterday so hoping to hear about that in the next few weeks.
So busy at work still, think the public are fed up with the NHS now, waiting times are so long and they are not getting the message that’s there’s little we can do to get them seen sooner.
Trying to think of something positive to write but can’t actually think of anything so will just get ready for work. 
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## freesia

What a dreadful night. Went to bed at 9.30, didn't feel well. Level rising but in target. Woke at 11.30 to see 14.8!!!! Had 2u correction, waited hour and a half to see if it came down. It didnt but had to go to bed as felt awful. Woke again at 3.45 still feeling not right, still 12.8 so had another 2 units and went back to bed. Just woke, its back in the 5s and i now have a thumping headache. No idea what that was all about...a visit from the DF maybe. Off for a shower now, fingers crossed it doesn't go the other way now


----------



## Lanny

06:07 BS 9.1! Eek! No THAT’s not the cake as I not going to be having that, yet, since my Birthday isn’t until Saturday! I just fancied some real honest to goodness homemade shepherds pie with mashed potato & made one yesterday! I just wanted mashed potato after eating low carb broccoli & cauliflower rice for weeks now! I upped the bolus to what I remembered I used to bolus for such & it obviously wasn’t enough: 32 units NR compared to 24, & compounded it by falling asleep more or less straight after without testing shortly after midnight when BS was 6.2! Ah well, bunged in usual correction of 8 units, 2/mmol I want to go down at this time after waking, & I’ll eat breakfast later as the potato is still sitting in my stomach I feel: may only eat lunch later; we’ll see?  There’s still 2 more portions left as I cut it into 3, instead of 4, as I eat it on its own because I bung so many veggies in with the meat layer: I’ll be prepared now with the extra bolus I need; be prepared to test too in case I overdo the bolus? I’ll maybe try the sheperds pie again with broccoli rice on top: definitely prefer broccoli to cauliflower as being a super taster I only have cauliflower rice with a curry as it’s a much stronger nutty taste than broccoli?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Edited to correct usual cheeky wink to the END of the post instead of the start: how did happen; didn’t notice until now?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well that’s my grandad left with nothing at the weekends, The Salvation Army had a vote and deemed Angus to be too high risk to continue with the Sunday service, personally think they shouldn’t have grouped the county in one and just done it by town but hey ho, they are useless here anyway, not at all how they make out on the adverts that’s for sure!

Ordered myself a new duvet last night, 13.5 tog with a pure cotton cover, can’t wait till it arrives and its all thanks to a very dear friend, very lovely of them and they’ll never know how much I actually appreciate it, the thought and the care is so kind

Anyways its a 7.5 today
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 today. Got a busy day ahead. Mr Eggy has finished decorating the bedroom, new wallpaper on the chimney breast wall, and a coordinating colour on the opposite wall and the other two walls are neutral. We’ve gone for blue and white (ish). We love it. We’ve also removed the carpet and he’s re stained the floor boards and re varnished them as they were tatty. Re varnished all the skirts, doors and frames. He’s done a smashing job. Today we will sort out our wardrobes and drawers and manhandle them back through! Need new bedding, curtains and rugs but I need to see them in the flesh so I get the colours right. So that won’t happen just yet. I can do some research online though. I get all the fun! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Finally seems to have settled at 4.9. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me although it was a HS at 4.30

More of the usual home office today. Let's see what it brings.


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.2 for me although it was a HS at 4.30
> 
> More of the usual home office today. Let's see what it brings.


Oh yes it and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Phew! @freesia Wiping brow in relief emoji! Glad to hear things are settling for you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Back on finger stabbing until next Monday. Why Monday? Yesterday, a whole year after I first asked my surgery nurse to refer me, I was finally approved for the Libre, and I get to attend a webinar training session next week. Abbot are sending a free starter sensor, and then I get it on prescription for the usual trial 6 months.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Back on finger stabbing until next Monday. Why Monday? Yesterday, a whole year after I first asked my surgery nurse to refer me, I was finally approved for the Libre, and I get to attend a webinar training session next week. Abbot are sending a free starter sensor, and then I get it on prescription for the usual trial 6 months.


Ooh fab news.


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin that's great news! Although after 6 months all my consultant said was he wasn't going to ever take my Libre off me lol and I haven't heard of many that have had them  stopped after the first 6 months but have seen a few xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> @Robin that's great news! Although after 6 months all my consultant said was he wasn't going to ever take my Libre off me lol and I haven't heard of many that have had them  stopped after the first 6 months but have seen a few xx


I’m assuming they’d only stop it if I wasn’t using it, or wasn’t using it properly.


----------



## Gruers

A 7.6 from me today
yesterday my 9 year old granddaughter was sent home from school with a temperature and had a COVID test last evening and we are waiting on the result, she seems happy and chirpy enough so we are hoping for the best.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Back on finger stabbing until next Monday. Why Monday? Yesterday, a whole year after I first asked my surgery nurse to refer me, I was finally approved for the Libre, and I get to attend a webinar training session next week. Abbot are sending a free starter sensor, and then I get it on prescription for the usual trial 6 months.


Way-hey-yippee-woo-hoo!!!!! Dancing round the room emoji.  

Morning all. 4.9 here.

There’s an amazing sunrise this morning. We’re a bit late today. Normally we’d be walking on the beach already, enjoying the spectacle. Must get out of bed when the alarm goes off tomorrow!

I hope things get back to normal ASAP @SueEK...you deserve a medal and a holiday.


----------



## SueEK

Well I'm sitting at work doing absolutely nothing.  Our system has crashed, apparently nationwide, and there's nothing we can do.  All surgeries and hospitals etc that use EMIS are going to be stuck so hope no-one has an appointment where they use EMIS.  Off to make a coffee then!!


----------



## Paulbreen

I woke this morning at 4:30 to my pump going mad with a17.2 reading so I manually bloused 10 units and went back to sleep, woke at 7:30 with a 5.7, no reason for the crazy 17.2 I ate 56g of carbs last night and bloused correctly for it. 
im not freaking about the high reading sometimes c*%p like this happens with this disease with no explanation, pump and cannula all seem fine, just thought I’d share to show people how mixed up diabetes is 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning.   
Have a good day.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Way-hey-yippee-woo-hoo!!!!! Dancing round the room emoji.
> 
> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> There’s an amazing sunrise this morning. We’re a bit late today. Normally we’d be walking on the beach already, enjoying the spectacle. Must get out of bed when the alarm goes off tomorrow!
> 
> I hope things get back to normal ASAP @SueEK...you deserve a medal and a holiday.


We had the most amazing sunrise yesterday. I jumped up, grabbed my camera and ran up to the top of the garden, climbed on the wall, I still had my PJs and slippers on, and took this photo. A minute later and I’d have missed it.


----------



## Lanny

Oh WOW! @eggyg  Loved the tale of daring do, in pursuit of the photo too! Would LOVE to make a jigsaw of that scene. Jigsaw World, the iOS app I have on the iPad, has that new feature now & you can create your own jigsaws from your photos!


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.3 for me this morning at 05:51. It was a gorgeous sunrise today although the cloud has steadily built since I got home


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Oh WOW! @eggyg  Loved the tale of daring do, in pursuit of the photo too! Would LOVE to make a jigsaw of that scene. Jigsaw World, the iOS app I have on the iPad, has that new feature now & you can create your own jigsaws from your photos!


You’re quite welcome to copy it.


----------



## ColinUK

Missed posting yesterday and late today but 5.6 for both days


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @eggyg  Made the jigsaw with 130 pieces, can choose how hard to make it with the number of pieces & 126 to about 136 is not too hard while still challenging, & completed it in about 20 minutes: not my usual of 10 to 15 minutes as the colours are quite hard to distinguish; lovely little challenge!

Here it is completed! :-



Thanks again!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Thanks @eggyg  Made the jigsaw with 130 pieces, can choose how hard to make it with the number of pieces & 126 to about 136 is not too hard while still challenging, & completed it in about 20 minutes: not my usual of 10 to 15 minutes as the colours are quite hard to distinguish; lovely little challenge!
> 
> Here it is completed! :-
> 
> View attachment 15655
> 
> Thanks again!


Wow! Anytime.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> It’s lovely. Sometimes the best photos are grab shots, with no time to think about camera settings or the moment would be gone. I have a few like that.
> 
> Martin


I always have it set on auto just incase as I’m usually looking for birds so like to just point and shoot! I am really pleased with the photo, I didn’t notice until I’d downloaded it that I’d caught the reflection on the roof of my neighbours old outhouse.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning but that was assisted by 3 Hypo Heros for a 2.8 through the night. I shot myself 2 units of Levemir last night as didn't have as much exercise yesterday and I was running at the high end of my range for most of the day.... bad move! 

@Robin Absolutely delighted that you have at last got your Libre prescribed! YES!

@SueEK Really sorry to hear that you are struggling so much at work. You can understand people getting frustrated and impatient but being caught in the middle where, however hard you work isn't going to improve things much, must be soul destroying. Will keep your situation in mind if I ever have to ring the docs to chase something up. Really feeling for you!


----------



## Lanny

Anitram said:


> It’s lovely. Sometimes the best photos are grab shots, with no time to think about camera settings or the moment would be gone. I have a few like that.
> 
> Martin


I know what you mean! My avatar photo was taken on my phone in May 2010, not even a smartphone with only a 2 megapixel camera, completely blind as I couldn’t see the screen at all in the bright sunshine when the Cherry Blossoms that year were spectacular: not long after that a late frost killed off the buds that were about to bloom & the trees still haven’t fully recovered in the years following; I just pointed the phone & clicked! The tree, by sheer luck, more or less ended up in the centre of the frame!


----------



## freesia

Gorgeous photo eggyg


----------



## freesia

Gorgeous photo @eggyg


----------



## KARNAK

Very late today 6.2 been very busy, fibber aint I posted lots of replies and forgot to
post my morning result, catch up with you folks tomorrow just a couple of things.

Congratulations @Robin great result.

Great photo shot @eggyg as usual running around half dressed.

Brilliant @Lanny great jigsaw well done.

Can`t let you go to bed without special {{{HUGS}}} @SueEK.

Alright I know time to go bed  Andy, Teddy & Loopy Lou is waving goodbye.

Stay safe take care.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.9 this morning...
Tried my hand at baking yesterday, someone gave me a recipe for ANZAC biscuits. The test batch was a little overbaked (sounding very Paul Hollywood) so I adjusted the timings and the rest came out ok!
Have to ration myself to them though...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today - nice and steady through the night on a new sensor that seems to have made a good start


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Very cold one here

8.3 today 
xx


----------



## Lanny

06:47 BS 5.1  Much better! Finished off the shepherds pie, not in 1 go, & added extra bolus, pre warned already, & managed better readings! I shall now go back to low carb stir fries with broccoli rice!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 this morning.  
It's not raining (yet), so off for a morning walk shortly.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 for me this morning with a flat line overnight 
Last afternoon at forest school for a while today. Brrrrr..think its going to be a cold one.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Hi all from my bed in the Cumberland Infirmary. 6.1 today. Ended up in A&E last night, had terrible abdominal and lower back pains. Started after my short walk to Aldi, back was aching and I suspected I’d overloaded my rucksack. Long story short after tea, cottage pie, I was in agony, didn’t know what to do with myself. Thought I was dying. Mr Eggy whipped me straight to hospital where I vomited in triage! Oops!  Put on drip of morphine and had CT scan. Bowel obstruction! I was not expecting that, but hey it’s 2020, they suspect it’s caused by scar tissue after my ops. So nil by mouth for the next day or two, I’m getting an insulin pump! Well whilst I’m here. I’ve a cannula in my right arm hydrating me and for antibiotics and they have tried twice to fit a cannula in my right arm for the pump, they’re sending someone who knows what they’re doing. Docs words! Also have a tube up my nose into my stomach to drain it. It may mean an op if it doesn’t settle. Just twinges this morning. Fingers and toes crossed please everyone for a no op option. Have a better day than me everyone.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Hi all from my bed in the Cumberland Infirmary. 6.1 today. Ended up in A&E last night, had terrible abdominal and lower back pains. Started after my short walk to Aldi, back was aching and I suspected I’d overloaded my rucksack. Long story short after tea, cottage pie, I was in agony, didn’t know what to do with myself. Thought I was dying. Mr Eggy whipped me straight to hospital where I vomited in triage! Oops!  Put on drip of morphine and had CT scan. Bowel obstruction! I was not expecting that, but hey it’s 2020, they suspect it’s caused by scar tissue after my ops. So nil by mouth for the next day or two, I’m getting an insulin pump! Well whilst I’m here. I’ve a cannula in my right arm hydrating me and for antibiotics and they have tried twice to fit a cannula in my right arm for the pump, they’re sending someone who knows what they’re doing. Docs words! Also have a tube up my nose into my stomach to drain it. It may mean an op if it doesn’t settle. Just twinges this morning. Fingers and toes crossed please everyone for a no op option. Have a better day than me everyone.


Sorry to hear this hope you get sorted soon, and on the road to recovery.


----------



## Robin

Eek, @eggyg. This is a pre-Christmas diet too far! Seriously, I hope it settles and you don’t need the op, and that everything is back to normal quickly.
6.2 for me this morning, one too many jelly babies at 1am, possibly.


----------



## Lanny

Oh no! @eggyg 

Hope things get better for you & you’re out of hospital soon?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.2 for me.

Speedy recovery @eggyg 

Have a good everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @khskel xx


----------



## Bloden

Oh @eggyg poor you. Sending big (((hugs))). Is that what you have to do these days to get a pump, LOL? Seriously tho, hope you’re home and recovered ASAP.

Morning all.  7.9 here - it must be high because I watched Bake Off! Those cakes had me drooling...I’ve never been hooked on a show like that before. 2020 is definitely a strange year!


----------



## Snowwy

Oh @eggyg sorry to hear...
Get well soon but don't get a bigger rucksack! x


----------



## rebrascora

Blooming Heck @eggyg!!!! That sounds traumatic and scary! Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for blockage to clear without intervention. Please keep us posted when you can. Lots of love and ((((hugs)))) but obviously gentle ones!


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 for me today I'm afraid. Went to bed on 10.1 and then a steady drift down to the red line after that. No basal or bolus insulin since yesterday morning but lots of exercise and more to come today so cut basal back by one unit this morning and I have had breakfast on the house (no bolus). Even my usual foot on the floor hasn't kicked in yet and I have been up nearly an hour! What is going on!

@khskel Good to see you getting an House Special this morning. Congrats!


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice 5.6 this morning after a constant 5-6 overnight feeling accomplished


----------



## eggyg

Thanks everyone for your best wishes. Consultant just been. It definitely is scarring from my ops, apparently my small bowel has ensconced itself where the pancreas and spleen was and surrounded by scar tissue and it’s movement is restricted. Doesn’t want to operate as that will cause more scar tissue. Viscious circle he said. Two days on a drip,  nil by mouth today and I can drink water tomorrow! Woo hoo! If it happens again I’ve to do the same at home, just sip water for two days to rest the bowel. Cottage pie off  the menu me thinks! Never had it very much anyways so no miss really but I do confess eating ever again isn’t filling me with glee at the moment!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> 3.4 for me today I'm afraid. Went to bed on 10.1 and then a steady drift down to the red line after that. No basal or bolus insulin since yesterday morning but lots of exercise and more to come today so cut basal back by one unit this morning and I have had breakfast on the house (no bolus). Even my usual foot on the floor hasn't kicked in yet and I have been up nearly an hour! What is going on!
> 
> @khskel Good to see you getting an House Special this morning. Congrats!


Enjoy the free bolus breakfast while you can as the DF quite often bites back unexpectedly so, take the bonus when you get it!


----------



## Paulbreen

That it just messing with you, a free breakfast is always welcomed lol


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg. So very sorry for you - get better very soon and enjioy(???) the water diet.


----------



## adrian1der

Get well soon @eggyg 

A 5.6 for me this morning at 05:58. Thick cloud made it seem extra dark this morning when we set off for school. Now we have a dull, dreary and drizzly day in West Berkshire. Looking forward to cold and clear tomorrow - my favourite kind of autumn day


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.5 today for me. 

Other than that there’s really nothing to report from this end. I am looking forward to the gym reopening next week (hopefully) because I’ve found myself missing it. 
Oh and I’ve discovered Libby the app which gives access to library books, and I’ve been reading or rereading things which appeal. Just finished a Harlan C and have another on the shelf waiting for when I’ve finished Shōgun which I last read about 40 years ago I think.


----------



## Michael12421

I enjoyed Shogun very much.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg my best wishes to you for a speedy recovery.

Dez


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> And a 5.5 today for me.
> 
> Other than that there’s really nothing to report from this end. I am looking forward to the gym reopening next week (hopefully) because I’ve found myself missing it.
> Oh and I’ve discovered Libby the app which gives access to library books, and I’ve been reading or rereading things which appeal. Just finished a Harlan C and have another on the shelf waiting for when I’ve finished Shōgun which I last read about 40 years ago I think.


My library uses a differnt app but not tried as I have loads of books I have yet to read on my Kindle.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my foot on the floor appears to have got out of bed much later than I did, so just 10g carbs on board (breakfast) and a chunk of cheese since my 3.4 this morning and now 11.6 and still slowly climbing. Need to get started on that exercise I guess!

Having a bit of an experiment day today to see if I can manage without any bolus insulin.

Didn't treat my waking hypo this morning (naughty I know but I'm experimenting) because I wanted to see firstly if it was a proper hypo as oppose to a normal low that the average non diabetic might have during deep sleep as discussed in another thread recently. I also wanted to see if Foot on the floor would deal with it and since I had no real insulin on board to cause me to drop lower I didn't feel it was dangerous to wait and see what happened just this once and I was closely monitoring it and if it had dropped lower I would have treated it.
It clearly needed treating because it didn't come up without carbs but since I had breakfast to hand (a protein bar) I just ate that to increase my levels.... not recommending that to anyone as a hypo treatment and I know it is wrong but my digestive system breaks them down pretty quickly and I didn't want to eat jelly babies and then inject insulin.
Conclusion so far is that disappointingly it was a real hypo and may have triggered my liver to dump glucose which is why I am now climbing so high after relatively few carbs.
Inference is that I do need to treat these early morning lows and figure out a new strategy to stop them happening in the first place. It is interesting that these hypos have started since I began eating earlier in the evening so maybe my more natural routine of eating late at night is the best option for me and was something the DSN half suggested when I spoke to her about it. I guess that is probably my next experiment!

Edited to add my levels peaked at 11.9 on the Libre but a finger prick showed 9.8, so not as bad as it appears. Still not had any bolus insulin so will see if basal and exercise can take it down.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Hi all from my bed in the Cumberland Infirmary. 6.1 today. Ended up in A&E last night, had terrible abdominal and lower back pains. Started after my short walk to Aldi, back was aching and I suspected I’d overloaded my rucksack. Long story short after tea, cottage pie, I was in agony, didn’t know what to do with myself. Thought I was dying. Mr Eggy whipped me straight to hospital where I vomited in triage! Oops!  Put on drip of morphine and had CT scan. Bowel obstruction! I was not expecting that, but hey it’s 2020, they suspect it’s caused by scar tissue after my ops. So nil by mouth for the next day or two, I’m getting an insulin pump! Well whilst I’m here. I’ve a cannula in my right arm hydrating me and for antibiotics and they have tried twice to fit a cannula in my right arm for the pump, they’re sending someone who knows what they’re doing. Docs words! Also have a tube up my nose into my stomach to drain it. It may mean an op if it doesn’t settle. Just twinges this morning. Fingers and toes crossed please everyone for a no op option. Have a better day than me everyone.


So sorry to hear this, take care and hope you are out of hospital soon.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine nice to see you posting again my lovely! xx


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> So sorry to hear this, take care and hope you are out of hospital soon.


Nice to see you posting again, hope you are ok.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 4.7 on a not bad day. 

Good grief @eggyg what on earth are you up to? get well soon.
{{{HUGS}}} thinking of you be nice to yourself. xxx

@rebrascora see you`re struggling also, you have such a busy
life for which I admire you, on the point of your low morning reading
I wouldn`t treat it either if it was me but as you well know we are 
all different. Well done on experimenting, with the onslaught of winter
my Basal rates alter everyday but if I alter mine it changes immediately
unlike other members it takes a few day`s to kick in.

I hope you get it sorted you have gained so much experience in the short
time you have been diagnosed and I have every faith you will. xxx

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon gang

I woke up 4.9 this morning. Bit late getting up, had to wait a short while till the CBD oil relaxed my right leg muscles enough to straighten it. Of course, now that I’m able to get vertical, the BG has rocketed to 5.9 

Had a good evening last night, watching Rovers overrun Preston North End at Deepdale. They won, three nil. Preston were utterly inept. Preston only had 30% of possession in the game, which is dismal for the home side. Haven’t met Robin’s husband ( a Preston émigré) but if I did I would gloat. Wasn’t just a local derby, both sides were founder members of the football league, so there’s a long history. And Preston has expanded way beyond Deepdale, so they should be renamed Preston North Side. There is only one club in the whole English football league whose name doesn’t indicate the town or city region in which they originated. Without using Google, see if you can guess who that is

I’m going to have to blag an earlier appointment with the neuro specialist. My legs are starting to shake when I’m standing up supported by crutches. Bit embarrassing. When the legs are fully straight, it stops. And, perhaps a bit more sinister, I’m occasionally having difficulty saying words of more than three syllables. Gets worse as the day goes on. That can happen in PLS, but it can also happen in full fat MND, which PLS sometimes grows into. That’s the interesting question I will be asking the neuro consultant. I’ll keep you informed of the state of play.

Anyway, have a good day everyone. And Eggy, you never do owt simple, do you? Make sure you get better. As your surgeon has hinted, only an idiot would go digging around in your interior, there’s not much left to bugger up, but what’s left is precious. Plenty of fluids needed, mostly produced by Diageo I would suggest


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.8 @ 9.50am had a lie in due to insomnia last night. The only thing with going into the living room to sleep on the sofa is the cat thinks it's time to get up and bugs the life outta me.


----------



## KARNAK

Hello @Grannylorraine lovely to hear from you hope you are coping, keep in touch. xxx


----------



## KARNAK

mikeyB said:


> Plenty of fluids needed, mostly produced by Diageo I would suggest


 I`m with you 100% on that one @mikeyB didn`t need to Google it.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I spoke too soon. A bit of a jog up the hill and my levels headed north again and topped out at 14. Have resisted doing a correction as per DAFNE (following a hypo). Steady physical exercise all afternoon shifting manure and I am eventually down to 9 when normally I would be treating myself to 5g carbs here and there to keep me in range. so pretty sure I need that extra daytime unit of Levemir. That is twice I have cut it to 15 now, to try to prevent the night time lows and battled high levels through the day as a result.

@KARNAK Thanks for your support and vote of confidence Ted. With the knowledge I have gained from this forum and the confidence it has given me to experiment, I will figure out a strategy to manage this problem. I too am lucky that my basal changes give me immediate results and like you, mine are changing on an almost daily basis just now. I absolutely could not manage on a very long acting basal. My problem is that I can't go into minus units for through the night! I think I need some sort of insulin sucking leech! 

@Grannylorraine So lovely to see you posting again. Hope you are keeping well. I am guessing you have been following events without posting but that @eggyg's shocking post this morning prompted you to break your silence. Hope you feel that you can rejoin us on a regular basis as you are a great inspiration. Have you managed to keep running?


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 6.8 @ 9.50am had a lie in due to insomnia last night. The only thing with going into the living room to sleep on the sofa is the cat thinks it's time to get up and bugs the life outta me.


Swap ya for out little pain in the ass, hes been a nightmare for days now and will be even blooming worse come Friday and all of next week!  xx


----------



## Gruers

eggyg said:


> Hi all from my bed in the Cumberland Infirmary. 6.1 today. Ended up in A&E last night, had terrible abdominal and lower back pains. Started after my short walk to Aldi, back was aching and I suspected I’d overloaded my rucksack. Long story short after tea, cottage pie, I was in agony, didn’t know what to do with myself. Thought I was dying. Mr Eggy whipped me straight to hospital where I vomited in triage! Oops!  Put on drip of morphine and had CT scan. Bowel obstruction! I was not expecting that, but hey it’s 2020, they suspect it’s caused by scar tissue after my ops. So nil by mouth for the next day or two, I’m getting an insulin pump! Well whilst I’m here. I’ve a cannula in my right arm hydrating me and for antibiotics and they have tried twice to fit a cannula in my right arm for the pump, they’re sending someone who knows what they’re doing. Docs words! Also have a tube up my nose into my stomach to drain it. It may mean an op if it doesn’t settle. Just twinges this morning. Fingers and toes crossed please everyone for a no op option. Have a better day than me everyone.


Good luck @eggyg hope you are better soon without needing an op


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg Maybe they just need a very long handled loo brush (A sparkling clean new one of course!!) to sort you out.   Or perhaps you need Dynarod on speed dial.

Hope you are feeling a bit less uncomfortable and their treatment program is helping to ease things. Must have been pretty gruesome pain if it has made you reticent to consider eating food again because we know you like your food. Still as @mikeyB suggests a liquid diet may have it's compensations.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, so glad to hear you're not going to need an op. Take care and get well soon x


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> My library uses a differnt app but not tried as I have loads of books I have yet to read on my Kindle.


I have loads on my kindle but I’m really rather impressed with Libby / Overdrive. One huge issue is that it doesn’t work on kindle without a huge amount of faff though.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> I enjoyed Shogun very much.


I’ve read the whole series in order before and I’m looking forward to reading them all again. He’s a cracking story teller.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg I hope you make a full and speedy recovery soon xx


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Haven’t met Robin’s husband ( a Preston émigré) but if I did I would gloat. Wasn’t just a local derby, both sides were founder members of the football league, so there’s a long history. And Preston has expanded way beyond Deepdale, so they should be renamed Preston North Side. There is only one club in the whole English football league whose name doesn’t indicate the town or city region in which they originated. Without using Google, see if you can guess who that is


OH says Thank you for that! (he’s still sore). He also guesses Port Vale, for the quiz question. (Or maybe Arsenal, as they play miles away from Woolwich these days).


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> Hi all from my bed in the Cumberland Infirmary. 6.1 today. Ended up in A&E last night, had terrible abdominal and lower back pains. Started after my short walk to Aldi, back was aching and I suspected I’d overloaded my rucksack. Long story short after tea, cottage pie, I was in agony, didn’t know what to do with myself. Thought I was dying. Mr Eggy whipped me straight to hospital where I vomited in triage! Oops!  Put on drip of morphine and had CT scan. Bowel obstruction! I was not expecting that, but hey it’s 2020, they suspect it’s caused by scar tissue after my ops. So nil by mouth for the next day or two, I’m getting an insulin pump! Well whilst I’m here. I’ve a cannula in my right arm hydrating me and for antibiotics and they have tried twice to fit a cannula in my right arm for the pump, they’re sending someone who knows what they’re doing. Docs words! Also have a tube up my nose into my stomach to drain it. It may mean an op if it doesn’t settle. Just twinges this morning. Fingers and toes crossed please everyone for a no op option. Have a better day than me everyone.


Hope you’re feeling better and things are improving.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 5.4 

I think I’ll restart the exercises today & see how long I can walk for? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day

Short & sweet today as there’s nowt to report!


----------



## eggyg

Morning, still from my hospital bed, 6.1. I’m hoping they may let me home today. I haven’t been sick or had pain since I came in. There’s been ehem....movement in the affected area, the nurse who has been waking me up every hour through the night to check my BGs, says that’s a good sign. I hope so as I’m absolutely fed up and just want to be home, in my own bed. Hospitals are not restful places, especially assessment wards! Feeling hungry too which is also a good sign, although I am apprehensive about eating. Fingers crossed I’ll have good news later. Have a good day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 5.7 for me today. 
Ah @eggyg sounds like improvement here, yes hospitals are not quiet places and there is nothing like your own bed.
Pray you get let out on good behaviour soon.
@Lanny I shall be out for my run at 7.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.6 today, heating on as its absolutely blooming freezing
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After another really high night (i didnt wake to correct so must have been really tired) woke to 8.6, finger prick 9.6. Might have to tweak basal i think.
@eggyg, pleased to hear things are on the move and hope you're out of hospital soon.
Have a nice day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

* SPECIAL!!  *


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 on the nose today. 
Hope you manage to spring yourself from hospital today, @eggyg!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wide of the mark 7.7 although a post cat feeding pre breakfast fingerprick was 7.0. New sensor to the little the high side.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve been a bit lazy about posting for a while due to other things occupying my mind first thing. But I do still do a finger prick every morning. Mostly nearer 6 than 5 due probably to a bad habit of eating a couple of cereal bars before going to bed.

I had my “exit interview” at the cardiac rehab centre on Tuesday. They put me through the same routine as at the start and I apparently showed a 54% improvement. I wasn’t told in advance, but they also take bloods to check lipids etc. I asked the Sister if they could also do a HbA1c (no chance asking GP) and she said “Of course”.

Anyway, lipids and cholesterol spot on and HbA1c a very satisfying 36, notwithstanding my new habit which I need to break. If I can get to speak to my GP I’ll ask if I can stop the Metformin as I’ve been down to only 1 x 500mg for some time, with his agreement.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.5, laundry is in the wash and the slow cooked steak stew
smells wonderful.

Looking good @eggyg take care.

Nice to see you posting again @HenryBennett great results. 

Take folks stay safe.


----------



## Snowwy

@HenryBennett great HbA1c reading!!


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg have only just caught up and shocked to see what you have been going through. How horrible and scary for you and so glad that you have improved enough that you may be able to come home today. Take things very easy and keep those fluids up, sadly wine is probably not the fluid they are thinking of. Sending lots of hugs to you xxx
@Grannylorraine so lovely to see you posting again. I hope you are well xx
@MeeTooTeeTwo great HS post, congratulations.
Well 7.4 this morning. Mostly all my readings are 6s or 7s so was very worried about my HbA1c result. Apparently it is 46, up by 2, which to me is good as again I increased my carb intake. Will have to reduce it very slightly to ensure it doesn’t continue to rise but am pleased with that.
Had my first Teams meeting yesterday, how weird is it talking to others via camera, very juddering and not like the interviews you see on telly. Another one next week.
Stay well everyone, sounds like some of you are having problems and I hope things settle down for you. Xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A pesky post-pasta 10.9 here...and that was after 4 corrections thru the night.

Hope you’re allowed home today @eggyg. Great A1c @HenryBennett.


----------



## Kaylz

@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations!  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations Dez aka @MeeTooTeeTwo.


----------



## adrian1der

A second day in the 5s for me with a 5.7 at 05:54 on a freezing cold day in West Berkshire. Had to scrape the ice of the car this morning. We are on top of the Downs and it was a lovely clear day. Left home and dropped down the hill into the Pang valley and ran into thick fog. Looks like freezing fog is on the cards for tonight and tomorrow as well.


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me this morning. I took my BG up to 11 before bed and went to bed late (3am ... sat up and watched Billy Elliot on DVD) and the slow steady decline was the same but starting higher and not sleeping so long meant I didn't drop below the line or need jelly babies. I have decided to stick with 15 units of Levemir today and see if I can keep things in range having started the day on a more level playing field than yesterday. Will use Fiasp if necessary to keep me in range today.

@eggyg So relieved to hear that things are moving but no doubt not as relieved as you are! Hope you get a pass home today and good luck getting started with food again. Keep us posted.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you hit the optimum target yet again Dez. Nice one!

@Lanny Good luck with the exercise today. Hope it helps you as much as it is helping me.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve been deciding whether to spend the money on a new iMac. My old one is over seven years old, very arthritic and can’t be upgraded to MAC OS 11.

I bought into the Apple ecosystem many years ago because, as the Apple fanboys say, “It just works.” Less true these days as technology has advanced. Anyway, ordered a new shiny ‘puter from John Lewis. Wrongly delivered but I received a text to say delivered and signed for. Fun and games getting it here. Then fun and games migrating from old to new. Over six hours just transferring the data and a number of days getting the individual accounts working again with iCloud. All sorted this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning for me. Which isn’t bad at all considering I indulged in a lovely stone baked baguette yesterday.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> 5.6 this morning for me. Which isn’t bad at all considering I indulged in a lovely stone baked baguette yesterday.


Did not know you could get such things, though I have avoid baguettes for many years as I find them one of the worse things for me.


----------



## Paulbreen

A late one today, a very pleasant 5.2 this morning and an almost flat line all night, pity about the calibration demand at 4:30am


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.8 @ 9am after a weird night.

I'm watching Secrets Of Your Christmas Food, apparently we spent a million pounds on mince pies last year.


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations @Anitram & @Paulbreen on you HS.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 for me today after a   wide-awake period in the night for no apparent reason!

Oh well, onwards and upwards!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.5


----------



## HenryBennett

6.2☹️ I now know that apple crumble is a no no!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well its absolutely baltic today so heating on to try and get a little warm before we're without it for the day 

Anyways it's 8.1 this morning, self inflicted of course but on purpose
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.4 for me and even better.....its Friday!!! Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A not-great-8 for me. I seem to have taken my hands off the steering wheel lately! Must get back on track.


----------



## Gruers

A very sad 9.0 today, I’ll try to work out why later.
enjoy your day everyone.  @eggyg I hope you return home today


----------



## Gruers

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  A not-great-8 for me. I seem to have taken my hands off the steering wheel lately! Must get back on track.


Me too


----------



## Kaylz

Just had an email from Hermes, my new cosy duvet is out for delivery today! Didn't expect it until 3/12-5/12! Shame I won't get it until late next week/next weekend but tis the way it is xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.
Now let’s get things straight. Next week we move into Tier 2, but son who is just across the Warwickshire border is Tier 3. If he comes to visit, as our 'bubble', we can all walk together in the countryside with our daughter, but if we then want to go into her garden for a few minutes, we have to leave him tied to a lamppost outside. Right, got it!


----------



## Lanny

07:36 BS 4.8 & I feel it so, chewing a JB! Oops! Forgot to reduce basal a bit as I managed 2 lots of 3 minutes walking around the house yesterday! BUT, it COULD also be the over bolused salted caramel cake with cream I had after dinner?  The cake’s siren call could no longer be ignored & I caved in. But, I’m not in any hurry to finish off the other 3 wedges as it was a bit underwhelming, if not downright disappointing, since it was quite dry. Tesco’s finest salted caramel sponge cake at £2 this week as a club card price, normally £3. There are several little finest little cakes all club card priced this week & I almost went for the chocolate but, fancied a change! The same size as the asda Belgian Chocolate cake I posted about, & had, in 2018 serves 6, they both say, but, I have a quarter wedge of as 6 seems stingy!

I think too much basal is the more likely culprit as I wasn’t too low after the cake when midnight Levemir went in BS 10.6: I thought a bit high but, I could live with that for cake! So, I’ll have to reduce midday basal & keep an eye on things today as I’ll try 5 minutes: break it up into 2 lots if I can’t manage it in 1 go!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- anyone want a quarter wedge of cake?


----------



## Docb

Morning 5.6 here.

Robin, don't forget that these proposals have yet to get through parliament........don't book your lamppost just yet.


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram congrats on yet another HS, you lads really need to stop hogging them and start sharing with us ladies!  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Anitram on the HS.  
4.8 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## Paulbreen

A cold sweaty 4.3 this morning, heading towards a hypo so a great excuse for a little block of chocolate before breakfast


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. Another 7.4 today.
@Anitram congrats on the HS.
@Kaylz hope all goes well today and the next few days xx
Back bedroom carpet being fitted today then Christmas decs are going up, presents out and then I can work out who I have forgotten to buy for - I am not at all organised this year. 
Tier 2 here in Brighton and not sure if I’m allowed to babysit my grandchildren, I guess so, but it doesn’t seem clear. I’m definitely fed up with it all now (as are millions of others of course).
Enjoy your day as best you can xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz hope all goes well today and the next few days xx


Thanks Sue, it will be tough over the weekend, wish they had been able to start at the start of a week rather than a Friday as we'll be without a lot over the weekend  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m home!  6.0 this morning. Consultant allowed me home as long as I eat a soft/ sloppy diet for a few days then, for the rest of my life, mashed up or finely chopped everything else! Ah well, better get myself a new blender ordered! Feel very weak and wobbly still but Mr Eggy is looking after me very well. Just had a mashed up poached egg for breakfast and he’s made soup for lunch. I’m not allowed any fibre for a while. Trying to get my head around what to eat at the moment. Doc mentioned yoghurts and ice cream, neither of which I would normally eat, haven’t a clue what to do about my basal and bolus. Just had my usual basal this morning, but no bolus. See how things go. For those interested the official diagnosis is “ Moderately dilated small bowel loops.” The consultant gave me a great analogy, “ we can’t change the passageway but we can change the passengers.” Think he went to the same analogy school as Jonathan Van Tam! Any ideas for diabetic friendly soft/ sloppy food most welcome. Have a great day, mine is already 100% better than yesterday’s.


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.2 for me today!

Just to clarify about the stone baked baguette... if I have a standard one from Sainsbury or Tesco then BG spikes but quickly recovers (3 hrs and it’s back to “normal”) bit if I opt for either a taste the difference one or a stone baked one from Waitrose then there’s negligible impact on my levels. Not that it’ll be a regular feature in my diet but it’s nice to know that I can have it from time to time without too much concern. 
I’m guessing that they are made using differently processed flours and that they’re more resistant starch perhaps?

I cut them into 1/4 lengths and freeze 3/4s as regardless of the impact on BG my days of wolfing down a whole one and following that with a family sized trifle or tiramisu are long gone!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I’m home!  6.0 this morning. Consultant allowed me home as long as I eat a soft/ sloppy diet for a few days then, for the rest of my life, mashed up or finely chopped everything else! Ah well, better get myself a new blender ordered! Feel very weak and wobbly still but Mr Eggy is looking after me very well. Just had a mashed up poached egg for breakfast and he’s made soup for lunch. I’m not allowed any fibre for a while. Trying to get my head around what to eat at the moment. Doc mentioned yoghurts and ice cream, neither of which I would normally eat, haven’t a clue what to do about my basal and bolus. Just had my usual basal this morning, but no bolus. See how things go. For those interested the official diagnosis is “ Moderately dilated small bowel loops.” The consultant gave me a great analogy, “ we can’t change the passageway but we can change the passengers.” Think he went to the same analogy school as Jonathan Van Tam! Any ideas for diabetic friendly soft/ sloppy food most welcome. Have a great day, mine is already 100% better than yesterday’s.


Glad you’re home! A thought occurred to me, I know you’ve said in the past that you’ve had episodes of feeling nauseous and sweaty after eating, and I think you put it down to not enough Creon, but do you think it was your loopy bowel protesting? I'm racking my brains for soft foods, all I can think of is mincing/blending softer proteins like fish, chicken etc and having it in a sauce. (That's conjured up a vision of those tins of chicken supreme you used to be able to get in the 70s. Maybe still can, I haven’t looked for years!)


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.9 for me at 05:58 this morning. Very cold on the school run. No fog at home but, just like yesterday, as soon as I dropped down into the valley I ran into fog and it stayed foggy all the way to school. Sitting in the office and the grass in the garden is still white with frost. Lovely morning with the sun shining. Have a good one everyone


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Congrats on being home!

Make soups. Homemade soups and broths would be ideal. You control what’s in them but just shove things in a saucepan with stock and seasonings and blitz them up when they’re done. Dollop a bit of cream in there at the end and all done.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Glad you’re home! A thought occurred to me, I know you’ve said in the past that you’ve had episodes of feeling nauseous and sweaty after eating, and I think you put it down to not enough Creon, but do you think it was your loopy bowel protesting? I'm racking my brains for soft foods, all I can think of is mincing/blending softer proteins like fish, chicken etc and having it in a sauce. (That's conjured up a vision of those tins of chicken supreme you used to be able to get in the 70s. Maybe still can, I haven’t looked for years!)


Just had a similar conversation with Mr Eggy this morning. Same symptoms on Tuesday plus the excruciating pain. As I said the adhesions haven’t just happened, it’s 13 years since my operation. Lots of things are making sense now. Hopefully the new “ diet” will alleviate lots of my previous symptoms. And save money on loo paper!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  Congrats on being home!
> 
> Make soups. Homemade soups and broths would be ideal. You control what’s in them but just shove things in a saucepan with stock and seasonings and blitz them up when they’re done. Dollop a bit of cream in there at the end and all done.


Sending Mr Eggy to Tesco with a list which includes cream to put in soups. Luckily I’m a prolific soup maker. Cauliflower cheese soup is my favourite but think I might do a chicken soup this weekend if I feel up to it, if not I’m good at giving out instructions!


----------



## Bloden

So glad you’re home @eggyg.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I’m home!  6.0 this morning. Consultant allowed me home as long as I eat a soft/ sloppy diet for a few days then, for the rest of my life, mashed up or finely chopped everything else! Ah well, better get myself a new blender ordered! Feel very weak and wobbly still but Mr Eggy is looking after me very well. Just had a mashed up poached egg for breakfast and he’s made soup for lunch. I’m not allowed any fibre for a while. Trying to get my head around what to eat at the moment. Doc mentioned yoghurts and ice cream, neither of which I would normally eat, haven’t a clue what to do about my basal and bolus. Just had my usual basal this morning, but no bolus. See how things go. For those interested the official diagnosis is “ Moderately dilated small bowel loops.” The consultant gave me a great analogy, “ we can’t change the passageway but we can change the passengers.” Think he went to the same analogy school as Jonathan Van Tam! Any ideas for diabetic friendly soft/ sloppy food most welcome. Have a great day, mine is already 100% better than yesterday’s.


He sounds like my sort of Doctor. Hope you find ways of coping with this new way of eating.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.7 not a bad day 16.C outside 21.c inside.

Don`t know whether to congratulate you @Anitram & @ColinUK or phone the
HS police? got my eye on @MeeTooTeeTwo also.

Great you are home @eggyg and Mr @eggyg is looking after you, sorry you
are still having grief we are all thinking of you. {{{HUGS}}}

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## silentsquirrel

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I’m home!  6.0 this morning. Consultant allowed me home as long as I eat a soft/ sloppy diet for a few days then, for the rest of my life, mashed up or finely chopped everything else! Ah well, better get myself a new blender ordered! Feel very weak and wobbly still but Mr Eggy is looking after me very well. Just had a mashed up poached egg for breakfast and he’s made soup for lunch. I’m not allowed any fibre for a while. Trying to get my head around what to eat at the moment. Doc mentioned yoghurts and ice cream, neither of which I would normally eat, haven’t a clue what to do about my basal and bolus. Just had my usual basal this morning, but no bolus. See how things go. For those interested the official diagnosis is “ Moderately dilated small bowel loops.” The consultant gave me a great analogy, “ we can’t change the passageway but we can change the passengers.” Think he went to the same analogy school as Jonathan Van Tam! Any ideas for diabetic friendly soft/ sloppy food most welcome. Have a great day, mine is already 100% better than yesterday’s.


So glad you are home!  Scrambled eggs to alternate with the poached, add cream/butter?  Sugar-free jelly, as is with cream or ff yogurt, or stir in the yogurt before setting?  Make real icecream with eggs and cream custard, more D friendly than commercial, add pureed fruit to vary.  If you develop a taste for that you could get yourself a posh icecream maker.
You _*can*_ still get get tins of chicken in white sauce, but I'm sure you would rather make your own, easier to chop the chicken etc before cooking, and you could make a better sauce with more cream and less starch?  (It was a good standby in pre-freezer days!)
Main problem once you get into this may be craving crunchy things, but memories of the pain will hopefully diminish the cravings.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Sending Mr Eggy to Tesco with a list which includes cream to put in soups. Luckily I’m a prolific soup maker. Cauliflower cheese soup is my favourite but think I might do a chicken soup this weekend if I feel up to it, if not I’m good at giving out instructions!


I beg you to do chicken soup the proper way. And that’s to use the whole bird not just the carcass!

This isn’t a bad take on Jewish penicillin but it’s nonsense that it takes two days. Yes you need to skim the soup and yes use the whole chicken but don’t strip the meat and serve it in the soup. Instead, once the soup is done carefully remove the bird and flash it in the oven and then just eat it as if you’re eating roast chicken. It’s lovely and moist. And the soup is nectar.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning engineered by a JB an hour before to keep me dropping too low. No evening Levemir on board, ate dinner late (approx 20g carbs) with no bolus and went to bed with a reading of 12! Didn't have any appreciable protein with the meal (I just had a big tub of my favourite ratatouille which has a bit of cheese on the top followed by a square of dark choc and a spoon of peanut butter) so maybe a protein hit before bed is the next line of attack. 

The recurring descending overnight lines on my Libre graph are a wonder of uniformity in an otherwise totally random pattern!

Not even going to comment on you guys getting all the House Specials. @Kaylz and @KARNAK have it covered....
.... OK, a begrudging Congrats!  

@eggyg So pleased you are home and Mr Eggy is looking after you. At least you got the wedding over before this came to a head.... imagine if it had been delayed again because you were rushed into hospital! 
Ratatouille would probably slide through the chicane in your gut relatively easily and is tasty. Mary Berry's posh veg recipe is my favourite. Hope things continue to move along smoothly and you find ways to make your menu tasty and interesting. Reminds me a bit of my cousin who was born prematurely with no oesophagus and had a hole in her neck and another in her stomach so that she could learn to eat food which then came out of the tube in her neck and then they poured a Complan type fluid into the tube in her stomach to nourish her. Once she had stopped growing they created an oesophagus from her gut so she is now able to eat normally and that is 40+years ago, so pretty pioneering surgery in it's day! This does makes me wonder now if she has gut issues as a result of the surgery. She certainly had major external scarring, poor girl!.


----------



## KARNAK

Anitram said:


> I'll swap your 16 degrees for our 2 degrees! Mist still hasn't lifted here so it even _*looks*_ cold outside.


No chance Martin may not be able to wear my shorts, not good.


----------



## adrian1der

KARNAK said:


> No chance Martin may not be able to wear my shorts, not good.


It's freezing here and I'm still in my shorts! Been in them since the first lock down back in March.


----------



## adrian1der

We've been sunny all day. We're on top of the Downs north of Newbury near the Ridgeway and have missed the fog both yesterday and today.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I beg you to do chicken soup the proper way. And that’s to use the whole bird not just the carcass!
> 
> This isn’t a bad take on Jewish penicillin but it’s nonsense that it takes two days. Yes you need to skim the soup and yes use the whole chicken but don’t strip the meat and serve it in the soup. Instead, once the soup is done carefully remove the bird and flash it in the oven and then just eat it as if you’re eating roast chicken. It’s lovely and moist. And the soup is nectar.


Whilst that sounds amazing, I’ll be doing a cheats version. I’ve already got cooked chicken,from when I last made a stock, in the freezer. I always use the whole chicken, tried it once with a carcass, not a patch in the full chicken. One day I’ll try your Jewish recipe as I’ve heard it’s a “ cure all”. Us atheists just open a can of Heinz tomato soup when we’re poorly!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 4.2 for me this morning engineered by a JB an hour before to keep me dropping too low. No evening Levemir on board, ate dinner late (approx 20g carbs) with no bolus and went to bed with a reading of 12! Didn't have any appreciable protein with the meal (I just had a big tub of my favourite ratatouille which has a bit of cheese on the top followed by a square of dark choc and a spoon of peanut butter) so maybe a protein hit before bed is the next line of attack.
> 
> The recurring descending overnight lines on my Libre graph are a wonder of uniformity in an otherwise totally random pattern!
> 
> Not even going to comment on you guys getting all the House Specials. @Kaylz and @KARNAK have it covered....
> .... OK, a begrudging Congrats!
> 
> @eggyg So pleased you are home and Mr Eggy is looking after you. At least you got the wedding over before this came to a head.... imagine if it had been delayed again because you were rushed into hospital!
> Ratatouille would probably slide through the chicane in your gut relatively easily and is tasty. Mary Berry's posh veg recipe is my favourite. Hope things continue to move along smoothly and you find ways to make your menu tasty and interesting. Reminds me a bit of my cousin who was born prematurely with no oesophagus and had a hole in her neck and another in her stomach so that she could learn to eat food which then came out of the tube in her neck and then they poured a Complan type fluid into the tube in her stomach to nourish her. Once she had stopped growing they created an oesophagus from her gut so she is now able to eat normally and that is 40+years ago, so pretty pioneering surgery in it's day! This does makes me wonder now if she has gut issues as a result of the surgery. She certainly had major external scarring, poor girl!.


I love ratatouille and have some in the freezer from when we had our glut of courgettes. Unfortunately veg is out for a little while as I have to steer clear of fibre. It’s literally the reverse of everything we know is good for you. As you know, I love my food and cooking so it will be very difficult but the thought of going through what I’ve just been through is a good incentive to behave myself! I’m presently catching up with Masterchef, I must be a masochist!


----------



## eggyg

silentsquirrel said:


> So glad you are home!  Scrambled eggs to alternate with the poached, add cream/butter?  Sugar-free jelly, as is with cream or ff yogurt, or stir in the yogurt before setting?  Make real icecream with eggs and cream custard, more D friendly than commercial, add pureed fruit to vary.  If you develop a taste for that you could get yourself a posh icecream maker.
> You _*can*_ still get get tins of chicken in white sauce, but I'm sure you would rather make your own, easier to chop the chicken etc before cooking, and you could make a better sauce with more cream and less starch?  (It was a good standby in pre-freezer days!)
> Main problem once you get into this may be craving crunchy things, but memories of the pain will hopefully diminish the cravings.


Thanks for that. We do have a posh ice cream maker, I’ll get my sous chef onto it. I will miss “ texture” as they call it on the cookery shows. Needs must though.


----------



## Docb

Hi @eggyg, glad to see you out and sounding so chipper!

You are obviously one of those wonderful people who see problems as merely inconveniences in need of a solution and on top of that you are happy to accept that a solution has not got to be perfect.  If it works then I'll go with it seems to be your motto.

Inspiration to everybody!!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.1 @ 7.17am ... thanks for the soup link and advices peoples. Will be giving that a whirl. Mum would luv it.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh bummer! @Ditto.... your nice run of 6s came to an end! Hopefully it is just a minor blip and you will be back to them tomorrow. 
I would have been tempted to test several times on different fingers to see if I could get a 6 and post that result.... not that I believe in cheating or anything...


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Hi @eggyg, glad to see you out and sounding so chipper!
> 
> You are obviously one of those wonderful people who see problems as merely inconveniences in need of a solution and on top of that you are happy to accept that a solution has not got to be perfect.  If it works then I'll go with it seems to be your motto.
> 
> Inspiration to everybody!!


Ahh thank you for that. I will admit yesterday I was very tearful and full of woe but after a good night’s sleep everything always seems better doesn’t it. So I pulled on my big girls pants and gave myself a slap around the chops. I don’t have a choice, I just have to do it. It’s like when you’re diagnosed with diabetes you can either let it control you or you can control it.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Ahh thank you for that. I will admit yesterday I was very tearful and full of woe but after a good night’s sleep everything always seems better doesn’t it. So I pulled on my big girls pants and gave myself a slap around the chops. I don’t have a choice, I just have to do it. It’s like when you’re diagnosed with diabetes you can either let it control you or you can control it.


Would this make you eligible for a pump?


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> Would this make you eligible for a pump?


I don’t know but I did wonder about maybe asking about getting a Libre. It’s worth a try anyways. I was going to get in touch with the diabetes clinic and ask for some advise as I’m unsure about how much Creon to take. I wish I’d thought of all these things yesterday when I was still in hospital.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> I don’t know but I did wonder about maybe asking about getting a Libre. It’s worth a try anyways. I was going to get in touch with the diabetes clinic and ask for some advise as I’m unsure about how much Creon to take. I wish I’d thought of all these things yesterday when I was still in hospital.


It is easy to think of things after. You can only ask! Good luck.


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg so glad that you are home. As for soups, well, Vichysoisse always works for me, both filling and very comforting. Put lots of cream in it.  If you make a batch don't put the cream in it before freezing, wait until a portion is defrosted and re-heated and then add the cream before eating.


----------



## KARNAK

adrian1der said:


> Anitram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sun's just broken through! We're both in Berkshire so you must be getting the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's freezing here and I'm still in my shorts! Been in them since the first lock down back in March.
Click to expand...

No way Martin our bay is classed as a subtropical area, and Berkshire although
a lovely area feeds off of the eastern part of England and the climate changes so
much unlike here. 

Good man Adrian get them legs defrosted, shorts are best.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, good to hear you are home x


----------



## Ditto

rebrascora said:


> Oh bummer! @Ditto.... your nice run of 6s came to an end!


Yes, self inflicted... I have managed to get into a routine where I'm not having breakfast, I don't eat till noon, on the dot, I count down... but I'm still eating high carbs or too high for me. Will sort it asap.  No more home made cheese pie with flaky pastry then... two huge wedges. Almost worth it.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg so glad you’re home and looking on the ‘bright’ side. Thank goodness you enjoy cooking and know lots of dishes. Wish I could help you out with suggestions but I’m probably one of the worst, most boring cooks on the planet. I hope you manage to get a hang of your new ‘diet’, I’m sure you will as you’ve always sounded very resourceful.  And yes definitely try and get yourself one of those pumps, sounds like most people really find them helpful. Good luck and big hugs to you xx


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @eggyg so glad you’re home and looking on the ‘bright’ side. Thank goodness you enjoy cooking and know lots of dishes. Wish I could help you out with suggestions but I’m probably one of the worst, most boring cooks on the planet. I hope you manage to get a hang of your new ‘diet’, I’m sure you will as you’ve always sounded very resourceful.  And yes definitely try and get yourself one of those pumps, sounds like most people really find them helpful. Good luck and big hugs to you xx


Thanks Sue. It wasn’t very pleasant and it’s, to be truthful, a pain in the backside. But hey, I’ve no choice but to roll with it. Adapt and survive.  Xx


----------



## Lanny

27/11/20 23:30 BS 4.5. Oops! A mite bit even lower despite basal reductions but, felt fine! I went to bed early pretty pooped out after my 5 minutes which I JUST about managed in 1 go!  Had a cuppa soup of beef & tomato, not very often I have those but, they were on club card price too, for some quick ish carbs to bring me back up before cooking breakfast. I also had another wedge of cake as it was past midnight therefore, officially my Birthday by the time I’d finished breakfast! It’s only been a day but, it’s gone even drier: NOT a tesco little cake if I have cake next year then; it’s meant to be the finest & may go back to the asda Belgian chocolate one! I’ll chuck the other 2 wedges as it’ll be horribly even drier! It’s just about time to test for after eating, so, a pause to test live! 03:07 BS 11.0. Umm! Under bolused a bit but, was conservative given the 4.5, ate first to avoid going hypo & reduced midnight basal by another -2 as well; all adds up to being too cautious so, I’m ok ish with that! 

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

A much better 5.3 this morning. Have a good weekend even if, like us in NI, you’re back into lockdown ☹️


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Another 6.1 for me today...
Went a bit festive yesterday and bought a Christmas tree in a pot.
We are having the tree outside this year so we can see it through the patio windows. We have battery operated remote controlled lights which no doubt will annoy the sparrows when they come to the bird baths.
Something different this year and no needles to clear up indoors.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Finally got the housing application thing finished a couple of days ago, things have been a bit manic for me with stresses and worries etc and as proof of ID I needed either my national insurance card, birth certificate or passport, I don’t own a current passport, I wasn’t sure where my national insurance card was and we’ve been pretty busy with mum working extra this week that I didn’t want to trouble her for my birth certificate, it suddenly came to me on Wednesday when I was eating tea where my national insurance card was so looked it out and got a pic of it and uploaded it, would’ve been so much easier if they’d accepted a bank statement for me like they would accept for the main applicant! Grrr lol

Yesterday was an absolute disaster, bathroom lads are supposed to finish at half 1 on Friday’s, around 4pm they left here cause there was water going downstairs every time they switched it back on, toilet wasn’t even fitted until just before 4, back on Monday

Didn’t have the energy to bother with doing peanut butter for todays breakfast after all that as had a thumping headache, not sure if it was stress, the noise, dehydration or a mix of all 3 but anyway it’s 2 squares of dark chocolate in my porridge today instead

Anyways its a 5.7 this cold Scottish morning
xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Finally got the housing application thing finished a couple of days ago, things have been a bit manic for me with stresses and worries etc and as proof of ID I needed either my national insurance card, birth certificate or passport, I don’t own a current passport, I wasn’t sure where my national insurance card was and we’ve been pretty busy with mum working extra this week that I didn’t want to trouble her for my birth certificate, it suddenly came to me on Wednesday when I was eating tea where my national insurance card was so looked it out and got a pic of it and uploaded it, would’ve been so much easier if they’d accepted a bank statement for me like they would accept for the main applicant! Grrr lol
> 
> Yesterday was an absolute disaster, bathroom lads are supposed to finish at half 1 on Friday’s, around 4pm they left here cause there was water going downstairs every time they switched it back on, toilet wasn’t even fitted until just before 4, back on Monday
> 
> Didn’t have the energy to bother with doing peanut butter for todays breakfast after all that as had a thumping headache, not sure if it was stress, the noise, dehydration or a mix of all 3 but anyway it’s 2 squares of dark chocolate in my porridge today instead
> 
> Anyways its a 5.7 this cold Scottish morning
> xx


Hope you can have a less stressful day today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.5 here...I don’t need to up my Tresiba then, just adjust my Apidra.

@eggyg when are they going to bottle your practical positivity and give us all a dose?


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 7.5 from me today. Very pleased you are home @eggyg stay safe


----------



## Paulbreen

A borderline 3.7 this morning and a flat line around 4.5 to 5.2 overnight, I think a little basal tweak to the pump is needed for the 5:00 - 6:00 - 7:00 and 7:00-8:00 times from 2.2 down to 2.0, that pesky dawn phenomenon is so slippery but I’m getting a grip of it with the new Fisal insulin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Couldn't get on to the site _again_ this morning. 
My reading back then was 4.5.  
It's nippy out today, so winter draws on.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, couldn't get on the forum earlier. 7.5 here. Dawn back with a vengeance. I was 8.4 at bedtime, and 5.2 at 2am, when I happened to wake up to go to the loo. Too early to claim that as a morning reading!


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Couldn't get on to the site _again_ this morning


You too! I kept getting a message saying, either it’s down for maintenance or it’s over capacity.


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday, @Lanny! Sorry  you didn’t enjoy the cake.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Lanny 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
*


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Happy birthday!

And to celebrate I’ve clocked up an 8.6 today. Felt really rough yesterday with a sore throat and headache so I treated myself to a mince pie (or two) so it’s partially self inflicted. I’m sure it’ll tumble back down as I’m now back on the shakes and salads until I’ve used up the stock of them taking up space in my kitchen.

Spoke with mum and dad and brother and sister in law yesterday about bubbles and Christmas etc and everyone is thinking that it’s not worth the bother for one day when hopefully it’ll be better in the spring.

There folks are 78 and 80 and have pretty much self isolated continuously throughout, my sister in law has Chron’s quite badly and is also generally cautious. Her parents are late 80s and both are on the high risk end of things. I’d also have to take public transport to get to the folks (or walk and I’m not doing that in December!) so it’s highly unlikely that we will be gathering at all.

What about the rest of you, are you able to bubble in company?


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.7 for me this morning after a lie in. Its horrible here this morning, raining and dark.
@Lanny,  Happy Birthday!
@Kaylz, glad you got your housing application finished. Fingers crossed it won't be long before you and Bruce can move in together. Also hope the bathroom is finished Monday 
Have a good weekend everyone, despite lockdown and tiers x


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> What about the rest of you, are you able to bubble in company?


We've decided to all stay at our homes this year. Parents are 82 and 87, older daughter and son in law both at work albeit with covid precautions and younger daughter working in Europe atm and would have to isolate to come back. OH at work and with me in a school, we thought its not worth it. We decided to all stay in our homes and video call christmas morning and night. Its safer. When younger daughter comes home in March(?), hopefully we will all be able to get together and have a christmas dinner then. I just don't think its safe to all suddenly mix, it would undo all the lockdown effort.


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny Birthday wishes and hugs to you. Hope you have a good day xx
No reading this morning, got blood but it wouldn’t register. Dried hands thoroughly but still couldn’t get a reading. I reckon I would have had an HS 
Carpet down, decs up and tree up later. Tree lighting in our street tonight, we are all turning our lights on at 5.30 and will be wandering up and down the road with glass in hand and fixed smile on my face. Not feeling it at the mo. 
have a good weekend all xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.5.6 after a really good night’s sleep, albeit with a couple of loo breaks. Still a bit washed out which is hardly surprising as I’m struggling to get more than 500 calories into me a day. Just had a nice lemon yoghurt for breakfast, full of sugar but aren’t they all? Unfortunately had a couple of really painful twinges yesterday, not out of the woods yet. I’m going to get dressed today and at least try and look normalish! Will instruct Mr Eggy in the making of my chicken soup with lots of cream, that’ll be for lunch, still trying to decide what to have this evening. Eggs?
Happy birthday @Lanny, big one next year. @Bloden I’m not feeling very positive this morning so I won’t try any bottling, maybe tomorrow! 
Have a great day, it’s lovely and frosty here, perfect walking weather.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny Happy birthday!
> 
> And to celebrate I’ve clocked up an 8.6 today. Felt really rough yesterday with a sore throat and headache so I treated myself to a mince pie (or two) so it’s partially self inflicted. I’m sure it’ll tumble back down as I’m now back on the shakes and salads until I’ve used up the stock of them taking up space in my kitchen.
> 
> Spoke with mum and dad and brother and sister in law yesterday about bubbles and Christmas etc and everyone is thinking that it’s not worth the bother for one day when hopefully it’ll be better in the spring.
> 
> There folks are 78 and 80 and have pretty much self isolated continuously throughout, my sister in law has Chron’s quite badly and is also generally cautious. Her parents are late 80s and both are on the high risk end of things. I’d also have to take public transport to get to the folks (or walk and I’m not doing that in December!) so it’s highly unlikely that we will be gathering at all.
> 
> What about the rest of you, are you able to bubble in company?


Our immediate family, ie daughters and their hubbies and our grandchildren is four households and 12 people so no big gathering for us. We are all staying at home for our own dinners but will visit each other, either Christmas Eve or the day, itself to open presents. That’s the half plan at the moment. Apart from the Christmas I spent in hospital,( we had Christmas on 16th December that year)  we have never not seen our children on Christmas Day and the girls love coming to us on Christmas morning for a mass present opening. It lasts hours usually, may have to speed it up this year! We’ll have other Christmas Days. It’s just another day in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning HS to celebrate @Lanny`s birthday.

Be careful @eggyg being up and about.

Don`t need the government to tell me what to do over the holidays
I`m staying put, the kids will be on Skype.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

Oohhh!  Congratulations on your HS Ted @KARNAK


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, glad you got your housing application finished. Fingers crossed it won't be long before you and Bruce can move in together. Also hope the bathroom is finished Monday


If they would hurry up and deal with the application we could've been bidding! All the available houses closing date is the 4th December though so we have no hope of bidding on any of those, there are 3 in the scheme I'm in just now as well  

No chance of being done on Monday, the same lads are doing 2-3 houses a day so will be next Friday at least before the decorator is here to finish off with someone in everyday 
xx


----------



## rebrascora

8.7 for me this morning but only because I over treated yet another hypo. Starting to think I have a tilt mechanism on my liver.... when I am upright it is spewing out glycogen but once I lie down it shuts off. Had a salmon fillet for supper with some ratatouille with no bolus or basal as per my decision yesterday to try protein before bed. BG went up to 12.2. Woke up 5 hours later on 3.4. Just had 2 jelly babies as I was intending to get up within the hour and didn't want to be too high.... and no real insulin on board to take me lower. Set alarm for 15 mins and went back to sleep. Scanned when alarm went off 3.2. Taking into account Libre delay I didn't take any action other than to set alarm for another 15 mins but still 3.2 then with horizontal line. Decided to do finger prick which only gave me a 3.9 so I had 2 more JBs and went back to sleep. Woke up half an hour later on 8.7 with vertical upward arrow! Arrgh! That will teach me to just have the full hypo treatment of 3 JBs to start with and be done with it! Currently riding the BG rollercoaster... Yippee!

@Lanny Many happy returns, but so sorry that your birthday treat was disappointing. Hope you have other, perhaps none food based, treats to celebrate your day..... You haven't mentioned any virtual golf recently? Are you taking a break from that? Well done on getting back to the exercise. It is amazing how effective it is at reducing insulin needs isn't it! Keep at it girl! The more regularly you do it the more beneficial the effects.

@KARNAK Many congrats on your HS. Can't begrudge you another one TED as you have had so many problems balancing your levels and it is twice as difficult for us insulin dependent's to hit the mark. We should get double points for every one we get and in that case @Kaylz might be out in the lead this year. 

@ColinUK Hope those mince pies were worth it! I have a box of 11 here that are getting very stale. I bought them for my sister and her husband as they love Lidl ones but don't shop there and then lockdown happened so I haven't seen her. I had 1 a couple of weeks ago but begrudge the 4.5 units of insulin for it and the BG spike it creates. It was very nice though.  Have been very good not to be tempted to have any more but find it so much easier to resist temptation on this low carb diet. I think a treat every once in a while probably does you good though. Good luck with getting back to your shakes plan.


----------



## Lanny

@rebrascora JUST this second finished my final round of 18 holes during a really tough tournament week: was playing in between checking the forum this morning; just thought you folk would be sick of the golf by now & stopped mentioning it!  But, WHAT on earth would I do without golf clash during this horribly boring & strange year?


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Good to hear you are keeping your hand in and doing something you enjoy on your birthday. Have a great day!


----------



## Kaylz

Happy Birthday @Lanny  xx


----------



## Michael12421

My Spanish Friday. Over a week ago I emailed my new vet asking for an appointment for Missy - she was 10 weeks  over her due date for important vaccinations. No reply so I telephoned a friend and she told mme to message him on WhatsApp which I did and 5 mnutes later he replied and gave me an appoinmnt for Friday at 11.30. Yesterday ws a bleak rainy day with thick fog and my eyesight is still bad and even though leaving the village is still banned I decided to go as there is  no vet in this place.  That would have been my excuse had I been stopped at the road block.  Drove very, very carefully to Baeza but I had only been once before and someone ese was driving.  My SatNav had given up the ghost and I got lost!
I parked up and decided to walk around with Missy to  see if I could find the clinic.  Got absolutely soaked but eventually found someone to  ask.  Got there with five minutes to spare and she was given all of her injections and I got a good supply of the tablets she needs to take, I was happy that the €119 was within my budget. Got home and decided that this was my lucky day so I messaged the local central heating engineer because my heating has been on the blink for a week and it is very cold here.  He sent a message saying that he would be at my house at 7pm.  That is the time that I normally hit the sack but ofcourse I waited up and delayed preparing my dinner.  No sign of him so at 8pm decided to cook the swordfish and eat.  I finished at 9pm which is past the working hours and went to bed. Still no sign of him today.

You win some and lose some.


----------



## Ditto

At least you got Missy sorted. 

6.9 @ 10.20am had to lie in as up all night. A whole week of bad nights, no idea why I've started having sleep problems. 

Expecting a high reading tomorrow as today was yearly shopping with vouchers day at Iceland. Retail park was heaving. I don't think we're part of the pandemic in Trafford! We seem to be ignoring it, apart from having to queue to get into the shops. We only just got a disabled parking space, never seen that car park so full.


----------



## Lanny

01:23 BS 5.9 Better & not too low: got the basal reductions right! 

Conked out before the end of Strictly, missing the last two dances & the voting but, more about that on the other thread! 

Had a pretty good day albeit a bit muted but, Birthday was celebrated this year when it wasn’t last year! Had a tough year with the shoulder injury & then, getting ill every few weeks during the Winter & off the forum for ages! 

In hindsight maybe it was CV, if not 19 something very similar as my local pharmacist said they’ve never had so many people needing extra inhalers etc. that Winter! Little did we all know that worse was to come this year!  Then, I got hit hard with CV in May & a celebration feels good this year! 

Midnight Levemir went in about 1.5 hours late, slept past alarm as I didn’t react fast enough & nodded off again! Just had breakfast & caught up with Strictly on iPlayer! 

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

My average for the week is 5.9. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.3 for me. So near yet so far!  Managed to get dressed yesterday and then done nowt! Going to attempt a walk up the garden today. The soft/ sloppy food diet is so boring and just totally alien to what I’d usually eat, apart from the soup. My stomach became very bloated and distended last night which was a bit disconcerting. But appears to have gone down overnight. Still struggling to eat enough calories and am currently losing weight at 1lb a day. I can afford to lose some but after a couple of weeks if it carries on I’ll be getting worried. The problem is I’m adding lots of cream and butter to things but because of my non existent digestive enzymes fatty stuff goes right through me! TMI? I’ve upped my Creon as I’m obviously not eating any fibre either. BGs not doing too bad. I’ve kept my basal as it was but my bolus is very little. No hypos so far but I’m not moving about much. I’ll get there in the end. Have a super Sunday, last one of lockdown, for us lot in England anyways.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 today
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - 7.8


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 (same as yesterday) for me.  

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Sending more (((hugs))) your way @eggyg. I really feel for you but, as you said, you’ll get there - you’re made of tough stuff.

Morning folks. 4.3 here. Ah, the diabetes roller coaster, it never ends.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.8 and flat line all night. Yesterday was a day of stubborn hypos which did not want to go away and then my blood sugar shot up but still in 85% in target. It is probably even higher as my sensor always reads lower than the tests with blood.

I wish you all a good Sunday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me after a couple of days with iffy internet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone, 7.9 today. Have a good day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here, Dawn with a vengeance again, she doesn’t like me having a lie in. Went to bed on 6.4, woke at 1am with a 3.9 and had one jelly baby.


----------



## Paulbreen

A comfortable 6.0 this morning and a quiet pump all night. -2 degrees here this morning and the first real frost of the year.
Have a great day folks, stay safe and warm brrr brrr


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A disappointing 9.6 for me, though i stayed in target all night. Self inflicted, i had chinese food takeaway for a treat last night. Bolused for it but it still gives me a spike. Hey ho...i enjoyed it. Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. And what feels like the start of a cold


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.3 on a glorious (at the moment) day.

Congratulations on HS @Anitram. 

Be nice to yourself @eggyg.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning but once again I hypoed through the night. Went to bed earlier last night so set alarm for 4am to check levels, but woke up at 3.50am on 3.5. Had 3 dextrose tablets and a drink of water and checked half an hour later to see a nice 7.6 with an upward slanted arrow so confident to sleep for the rest of the night but then surprisingly dropped again to wake up at 4.4 this morning. Still no evening Levemir on board and have cut my daytime Levemir down to 14units, which will hold me reasonably steady through the day if I get plenty of exercise. Not sure what else I can do! 

@freesia I had Chinese last night too. I bolused 2 units and had to eat carbs and protein before bed to bring levels up and still hypoed. Arrgh!  Maybe we need to swap menus. What did you have?

@Anitram .... a slightly begrudging and jealous congrats.  Will be sending the HS police round to do a raid and recover your stash so that they can be redistributed! Actually make that the DF.... far more scary than the police making a visit! That should stop your HS antics!

@Michael12421 I hope you are OK after your damp trip to the vets. Pleased you got everything sorted for Missy but concerned your heating is on the blink. Please keep warm and dry as best you can and hope you get it fixed soon. X


----------



## KARNAK

@Lanny can you help me get a hole in one?


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> had Chinese last night too. I bolused 2 units and had to eat carbs and protein before bed to bring levels up and still hypoed. Arrgh! Maybe we need to swap menus. What did you have?


Paper wrapped spare ribs, beef szechuan and boiled rice. The ribs and the portion of rice were split between the two of us with me having the smaller amount of rice. I weighed the rice and ribs and added a little bit extra and split my insulin, taking half before i ate and the other half 40 mins after. Still had a spike up to almost 12! If i do cook rice myself i don't get such a high spike so who knows what caused it. Maybe the DF doesn't like me having a takeout. I did enjoy it though so it was worth it. What do you order @rebrascora? Maybe i should have what you have   

@Anitram congratulations on the HS


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Thanks for that. Sounds a bit high end for our local Chinese takeaway...Haven't even heard of paper wrapped spare ribs?? Am I right in thinking szechuan is spicy and sweet? My partner is unfortunately not good with spice and I try to avoid sweet.
We had Char Sui with ginger and spring onions, a portion of stir fired veg and fried rice. I have all the stir fried veg, 2 dessert spoons of the rice and maybe a quarter of the main dish. We have this about once a month and I love it. There is enough rice and pork left over for my partner to have it for lunch the next day. I have 2 units of Fiasp for it bolused 15-20 mins in advance and that generally works great for me. I had quite a bit of exercise yesterday which is why the 2 units worked out a bit much last night. Last time he got chicken and sweetcorn soup and prawn crackers as well, so I had about 10 crackers and a third of the soup and added an extra unit to my bolus ie 3 units, which again worked well. It was heavenly having a few prawn crackers! I was so disappointed last night when he didn't get any.  Knew I should have gone with him to get it.... but I did get to watch some of Strictly whilst he was out, so that was a nice bonus!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> .Haven't even heard of paper wrapped spare ribs?? Am I right in thinking szechuan is spicy and sweet


The ribs are fried then wrapped in paper with chilli, ginger, garlic, onions and peppers. Yum. The szechuan is spicy but i wouldn't say sweet. I use the carbs and cals book to work out the carbs. Maybe that is it though, maybe its the szechuan. I'll try what you have next time. I must admit i'm struggling with exercise atm though. At work all day then its dark when i get home. I'm still wary about going to a gym, even when they do open up. I try to go for a walk at the weekends but often find my levels just plummet even though i've eaten/had a snack. A walk once or twice a week isn't enough though. Roll on the times when we can get back to normal


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Thanks for that description of your meal. Sounds delicious to me but wouldn't suit my partner unfortunately and couldn't justify 2 different meals. 
I exercise after dark a lot of the time now, both walking and running. Street lights are pretty good but I have a head torch for the unlit sections of my route if I need it. Sometimes the moon is enough and more enjoyable than the torch.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Dank here. Bad weather coming. Hope we get a white Christmas. Happy Advent Sunday. 

6.5 @ 10am happy with that after all the goodies I ate yesterday.   I drew the line at macarons. We only do an Iceland shop once a year, it was heaving. Pandemic, what pandemic?


----------



## Snowwy

Evening all, 
6.1 again this morning, late on parade!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1 and it is very, very cold.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 8.1 and it is very, very cold.


Have you got your heating sorted out yet Michael, if not 8 hope the engineer is coming very soon. Get the hot water bottles and blankets out, if necessary hat and gloves as well x


----------



## HenryBennett

Starting the week with a 5.7. I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again for me today and an average of 5.8 for the month of Nov.

Exciting and eventful F1 yesterday, motor racing is definitely dangerous. Glad all ok...

Contemplating a run soon 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Like Michael very cold, my bedroom side of the house hasn't warmed up since window and front door was wide open most of Friday   

Better 5.4 this morning after an absolutely shocking day yesterday of higher levels with no earthly idea why 
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.1 from very dark Staffordshire this morning. Have a good day whatever you are planning


----------



## Lanny

07:10 BS 6.9. 

I’ve been sitting here trying to think of something to say but, there’s nowt! 

Except to say that I’m listening to the lovely voice of a young Welsh lad I discovered on Classic FM recently & bought his debut album on iTunes: Cai Thomas released in March 2020. I’m very chilled out, mellow, smooth & soothed by his lovely voice; Seren is the album & it’s beautiful!

Here’s a sample:-






A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A VERY chilled out Lanny, if a bit distracted but, in a good way!


----------



## Michael12421

That was wonderful @Lanny thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's stuff being set up outside already, been there about 10 minutes, he wasn't here until 7:41 on Friday, feeling rather sick again but hey ho xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, Dawn is having a lie in, I'm not! Off for a foggy trip to the supermarket then back for my Libre Webinar training. Had a panic yesterday as I read the small print and realised the platform they are using won’t work on my ipad, and my ancient lapoop has lost the audio. So will need to borrow OH's laptop which I’ve never used before.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me.  
Oh!, and happy Cyber Monday too.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 here.

If only all us Welsh pobl could sing as beautifully as Cai.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.5 today. Reduced my basal by 1 unit last night and again this morning. Struggling to keep numbers up and still struggling to eat much. Lost 8lbs since last Tuesday. Going to start on some solids today, well chewed etc. Still can’t have fibre so white bread it is! Went out for a 10 min walk yesterday, I was fine. Might try a bit longer today if the rain stops. Going to try and ring my GP surgery for some advise. Wish me luck in firstly getting through and getting a telephone appointment before 2022!  Have a good day.


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice little 6.5 this morning and a flat line all night, two days running, there must be a diabetic hiccup coming lol
Have a great day people


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.9 before the dog walk this morning, 6.0 when I got back... but then BG began to rise after I had dosed and while waiting to eat a slice of toast, so I had to add a smidgen extra insulin for my liver‘s shenanigans (it has been mercifully quiet of late)

Currently 10.2 and should have enough iob to pull it back into range by lunch.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all - dull, grey and miserable in West Berks this morning. Didn't manage to get on yesterday so happy to report a 5.4 at 09:36 yesterday (a lazy day!) and a 4.8 at 06:06 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.9 here, Dawn is having a lie in, I'm not! Off for a foggy trip to the supermarket then back for my Libre Webinar training. Had a panic yesterday as I read the small print and realised the platform they are using won’t work on my ipad, and my ancient lapoop has lost the audio. So will need to borrow OH's laptop which I’ve never used before.



Good luck on the webinar and hubby’s laptop!


----------



## Bloden

Good luck @eggyg !!! I did wonder if you’d had any guidance - seems a bit mean to send you home without at least a diet sheet.


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> Have you got your heating sorted out yet Michael, if not 8 hope the engineer is coming very soon. Get the hot water bottles and blankets out, if necessary hat and gloves as well x


Bad to worse.  I am wearing a thermal vest, and a tee shirt and a pullover and my winter coat - and that's just indoors!
The battery in my mobile although charging only lasts an hour. The water supply has just been cut off so can't make a cup of tea - it will have to be a whisky.  Oh the joys of life!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Good luck @eggyg !!! I did wonder if you’d had any guidance - seems a bit mean to send you home without at least a diet sheet.


TBF I know what I should be eating but can’t face it. It’s more advise on insulin requirements and Creon. I feel it’s a three pronged attack or viscous triangle! What to eat to help bowel obstruction, how much insulin to take for the minuscule amounts I’m eating and how much Creon to take as I’m putting it up and up but everything is just going straight through me! Hope you’ve had your breakfast, sorry!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Bad to worse.  I am wearing a thermal vest, and a tee shirt and a pullover and my winter coat - and that's just indoors!
> The battery in my mobile although charging only lasts an hour. The water supply has just been cut off so can't make a cup of tea - it will have to be a whisky.  Oh the joys of life!


At least the whiskey should warm you up. Hope you get sorted, sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> TBF I know what I should be eating but can’t face it. It’s more advise on insulin requirements and Creon. I feel it’s a three pronged attack or viscous triangle! What to eat to help bowel obstruction, how much insulin to take for the minuscule amounts I’m eating and how much Creon to take as I’m putting it up and up but everything is just going straight through me! Hope you’ve had your breakfast, sorry!


Sounds like you need some specialised input. Good luck.


----------



## Brando77

Old Age Pension - 6.5 ( that needs updating....damn Govt )


----------



## Lanny

Hey! Nice to hear from you @Brando77


----------



## rebrascora

Well I cracked it! .... and over egged it!
8.2 this morning but only after a 3 unit correction in the early hours!.... No hypos or jelly babies though!
I ate about a quarter of a jar of peanut butter before bed last night (I was having a mental struggle day and needed comfort!)... and also had a day off from slogging up the hill 3x hauling my "horse hostess trolley" (lightweight sack barrow with full feed buckets and haylage). Let the car do the work for once. Didn't go higher than 12.9 thankfully but was above range pretty well all night so my Libre stats are well shot! Was high most of the day yesterday too and needed multiple corrections to keep me below 10 so 14units of Levemir is just not cutting mustard during the day (particularly if I am going to have a lazy day) and I am back to 16 today and back to my exercise.

@Michael12421. Your situation sounds really dire. Do you have anyone you can go and stay with until it gets fixed? How can your water be turned off as well? That is an essential. Really worried about you. Please keep us updated and hopefully report some progress soon. Maybe go sit in the car with the heater on for an hour to warm through..... but not if you have already hit the whiskey. Don't want you getting done for drunk in charge.... and be careful of those BG levels if you do have some whiskey as it will bring you down.

On a positive note I broke the 10 stone barrier yesterday.... 9st 13.9 according to the scales once I put new batteries in. I had to strip right down (beyond undies ) and visit the loo to get there but I didn't need to cut a chunk off my hair or visit the blood donors to manage it, so not totally desperate measures!


----------



## Michael12421

Well the water is back on. Don't have anyone stay with. I dug out an old butane heater and I have 2 bottles of butane so my study - where I spend most of my day - is now warm enough to cope. Keep calm  and carry on.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 can we come and join you? Its dull and cold here and the front door and bathroom window are wide open again, not liking it at all xx


----------



## Michael12421

Sure you can - just bring at least 20 deep-filled steak and kidney pies for rent.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Sure you can - just bring at least 20 deep-filled steak and kidney pies for rent.


Urgh, do I really have to be near kidney? Can't stand the stuff! lol but ok if I must    xx


----------



## Michael12421

I had forgotten that you did not like kidney.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I had forgotten that you did not like kidney.


Its fine, you'd be helping me so I guess it wouldn't be too much trouble haha, if I could bring myself to touch it I'd just bring a heap of ingredients and make you them myself! Used to make all sorts of pies at the weekends, my mum's the same can't touch it, prawns and can't stand whitebait due to the eyes, shame Bubbles loves the tuna and whitebait pouches I keep buying him lol xx


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> On a positive note I broke the 10 stone barrier yesterday.... 9st 13.9 according to the scales once I put new batteries in. I had to strip right down (beyond undies ) and visit the loo to get there but I didn't need to cut a chunk off my hair or visit the blood donors to manage it, so not totally desperate measures!


 And here I thought I was the only one to weigh myself in my birthday suit: it makes a difference of about 1.5 to 2 kilos; up to 5 kilos with outdoor coat, hat, gloves & scarf on too when getting weighed at the hosp. diabetic checkup so, I always weigh myself in the morning at home & give them that & they factor it in!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> And here I thought I was the only one to weigh myself in my birthday suit: it makes a difference of about 1.5 to 2 kilos


My mind was boggling at the thought of underwear weighing 1.5-2kg!!!  That would be some scaffolding  then I read on....phew!


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's the wet walls and the bath done, lads finished for the day with the labourers due later to clean up, heating is on and coffee being made as I type, only a few more days to go through this hell, fingers crossed we'll be ok after it all!


----------



## Ditto

Michael12421 said:


> Sure you can - just bring at least 20 deep-filled steak and kidney pies for rent.


LOL  yuck at kidneys, I'm with Kaylz. Good luck everyone with everything! Good grief, there's a lot going on. 

I have had a disaster. Sisters' granddaughter Freya playing on my laptop now all 2020 pix have gone. Not into reclyingbox box, just gone, any advice? I might have asked y'all this before, I think I'm losing it. 7.3 @ 7.35am


----------



## Michael12421

He just came and 'fixed 'the central heating = €20.  I just hope that at 7am it comes on. Wish me luck.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> He just came and 'fixed 'the central heating = €20.  I just hope that at 7am it comes on. Wish me luck.


Wow! That is a good result. Can't imagine a tradesman here coming out for £20 let alone doing a repair for that! Is it on now? That is the important thing?


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks guess who spent most of the day in Hospital and on buses?,
Covid test in two towns away from Paignton towards Dartmoor and me
in my shorts and T-shirt, had to nip into a Tesco superstore and buy a
woolly, lots of looks along the way but the nurses loved it.

I was very early and was all set for a long wait,10 minutes all done find
away to Torbay Hospital. 20 minute walk back to town one (Newton Abbot)
too early for Torbay so called in at Lidl and filled two shopping bags with
stuff I don`t need and walked to Torbay Hospital, managed to get past Helga
and Hattie Jacques into reception and was told you are very early, so I 
explained that I`ve been for a Covid test.

She got her crucifix out and I had to lend her the garlic and disappeared
20 minutes later with her wooden stake at the ready said a nurse will be
coming to escort you to the Consultant and before she finished her sentence
said nurse was there. I knew the Consultant and when he looked at the 
problem said you have an Endoscopy on Wednesday so I will need to see
the results and send a letter to your Dentist in the mean time sod off.

A 4.0 this morning and didn`t move from that all day, enough said.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Lanny

05:08 BS 4.7 Eek! Don’t like waking in the 4’s but, felt fine until now, walk to kitchen & back, when heart is JUST starting to pending hypo race a bit. But, munching on cold chicken & mushroom pie made with broccoli rice on top! Will bolus after to be on the safe side!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Need more basal reductions, I think?


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.7 to kick off December.


----------



## ColinUK

Didn’t get online yesterday but was a 6.1. Today a more typical 5.7

@KARNAK  Ted what have you done that you need an endoscopy for dental work?!

@Michael12421  How’s the heating this morning?

@Kaylz I adore whitebait! Lightly dusted and fried with a simple squeeze of lemon over the top and some delicious homemade mayonnaise please! I’m with you on the kidneys though.

@Lanny  are you up to date with Discovery? I’m loving the new season! Oh and I wholeheartedly recommend My Octopus Teacher too. It’s quite remarkable.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 for me today. Teams meeting today has been cancelled, hurray  
@Kaylz hope all goes well today x
@eggyg maybe you need a referral to a dietician to help you with your new way of life, hope you’re ok x
Feel very sorry for anybody working in the shops that are going into administration, hope that’s none of our members 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lanny

I’ve forgotten to watch last Friday’s @ColinUK as I was distracted by my Birthday & will watch it today! I KNEW Michael wouldn’t stay as Saru’s no. 1 for long & go rogue eventually! 

That’s a very interesting title & I’ll have a look at it: My Octopus Teacher?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

White rabbits!! (Can't post pics for some reason)
Oh and a  HS to start the month.   
Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again... must be in a DB rut!
A lot of excitement on the forum yesterday, hope today is calmer for some!
@Michael12421 did your heating come on?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning all, 4.7 here and on the countdown to Christmas holidays. We are all ready for it i think. A constant round of teaching, cleaning,teaching, cleaning and soon to have the prep for Christmas, though i do enjoy that with the little ones. 

My older daughter's birthday today. I don't feel old enough to have a 27 year old!! Have a good day folks x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.2 for me

@ColinUK never tried whitebait myself but I'd quite happily cook it for you and try some myself

@SueEK thanks

Just trying to build some heat up before whoever turns up today, have a sore stomach so today is not going to be great and just hope I'll be ok!
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia I know of someone that's removing their 3 children from their schools today apparently so they'll b ok for Christmas, don't see the point myself if they've been attending up until now though

Happy Birthday to your eldest daughter  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here on my free Libre sensor courtesy of Abbott. They sent one out ahead of yesterday’s webinar, which I managed to attend on OH's laptop. Now I’ve got to wait for the hospital to send over the prescription, and then the fun starts trying to get it on the system at my GP surgery!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and brrrrrr 6.3

Should have been going to the snooker in York tomorrow but hey ho tickets are good for next year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## karloc

4.3 and Happy December all


----------



## Darren85

Woke up today day 3 of my new plan.

BG of 8.9

Slightly up on yesterday but 6 points down on Sunday !


----------



## Michael12421

The heating came on and I took a long and leisurely shower instead of a short and sharp quick one.  So, that's the heating and Missy taken care of.  Won't have any luck in getting a new mobile battery because it is not considered an essential journey to leave the village.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.5 today, lowered basal last night and this morning again. Actually managed to get through to GP yesterday and a real life doctor rang me back within 20 minutes. I must be special. He wants me to run my BGs a bit high for the moment, hence the reduction, and sent a prescription for Lopermide, very conservative dose, to try and stop the little bit of food I’m eating from going right through me. Had my first solid food yesterday. A slice of Warburtons small toastie with the crusts cut off. It took ages to eat it but I got there in the end. Each day as it comes. Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I'm so jealous! I haven't had a shower since Thursday and feel like a total mink!  could you not order a battery online? xx


----------



## Paulbreen

I’m 6.4 again this morning and completely flat line overnight, 3 days in a row, something big is coming lol
Have a great day folks


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> @Michael12421 I'm so jealous! I haven't had a shower since Thursday and feel like a total mink!  could you not order a battery online? xx


I could only order a battery online if I can read the model number and serial number on the existing battery but I can't because the words/numbers are in the tiniest script.


----------



## adrian1der

Ditto said:


> I have had a disaster. Sisters' granddaughter Freya playing on my laptop now all 2020 pix have gone. Not into reclyingbox box, just gone, any advice? I might have asked y'all this before, I think I'm losing it. 7.3 @ 7.35am


Can't help with the photos but as a suggestion set up a google photos account - it will back up all your photos to the cloud and it's free!


----------



## adrian1der

I started December with a 4.9 at 07:29 this morning. Two 4s in a row!

Very cold in West Berks this morning. Frost on the ground when I walked across the garden to let the chickens out. My son is off school today so got a bit of a lay in.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I could only order a battery online if I can read the model number and serial number on the existing battery but I can't because the words/numbers are in the tiniest script.


Do you have anyway to take a picture of it and zoom in? No magnifying glass? I'd suggest ordering one of those too as would be especially handy for you when you need to see carb content etc xx


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me this morning which is a relief because I had a weird night last night. 
Injected 4units for dinner at 7pm which I thought was a very generous bolus and fully expected to need half a biscuit or something before bed. Dinner was belly pork with cauliflower cheese, mushrooms, aubergine and 3 small pieces of sweet potato. Reading was 6.8 so nicely in range. Gave bolus 20 mins and then ate but levels were already starting to rise a bit rather than fall. Didn't think much of it until bed time when I checked and I was a whopping *16.2* with an upward sloping arrow. Checked my Fiasp pen and I definitely gave myself the 4 unit bolus, so where did that come from!! I haven't had a reading over 15 for almost a year. I then had to stick 4 correction units in and set my alarm for 2 hourly intervals through the night. No evening basal insulin again and amazingly I was beautifully in the 5s this morning.... just weird! Has to be a basal issue but then my levels continued to fall this morning after the Fiasp activity ended which you would think wouldn't happen if it was a basal problem.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations Dez on yet another House Special!! You guys are just making it look so easy!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> 7.2 for me today. Teams meeting today has been cancelled, hurray
> @Kaylz hope all goes well today x
> @eggyg maybe you need a referral to a dietician to help you with your new way of life, hope you’re ok x
> Feel very sorry for anybody working in the shops that are going into administration, hope that’s none of our members
> Have a good day all xx


It’s a thought. As I’m quite food savvy I’m hoping I can adapt most of my favourite meals into bowel obstruction friendly. If I’m struggling I will definitely seek professional help. X


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here on my free Libre sensor courtesy of Abbott. They sent one out ahead of yesterday’s webinar, which I managed to attend on OH's laptop. Now I’ve got to wait for the hospital to send over the prescription, and then the fun starts trying to get it on the system at my GP surgery!


Oh exciting. Worth persevering with.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Do you have anyway to take a picture of it and zoom in? No magnifying glass? I'd suggest ordering one of those too as would be especially handy for you when you need to see carb content etc xx


If I take the battery out then I have no power to photograph it.  I broke my magnifying glass 6 months ago and have not been able to find another here.


----------



## karloc

Ditto said:


> I have had a disaster. Sisters' granddaughter Freya playing on my laptop now all 2020 pix have gone. Not into reclyingbox box, just gone, any advice? I might have asked y'all this before, I think I'm losing it. 7.3 @ 7.35am


One of three things is likely to have happened.
1. They were deleted (and too big to go into recycle bin) or shift deleted (so wont go into recycle), in which case if you have no backup they will be gone. It maybe be possible to recover then but complex.
2. They folder was accidently dragged into another folder, this happens alot and the folder will just move with no warning boxes. Searching for the folder can help you find it if this is the case.
3. The folder they are in was accidently renamed.

If you know or can work out some file names of one of the photos searching accross the whole hard drive might help you find them if they are still there.

Good luck


----------



## Docb

5.3 for me today.

@Michael12421 - what mobile is it?  Maybe somebody on here has got the same one and can look for you.  Also a search of replacement battery for [your phone] might well turn something up.

@Ditto, karloc beat me to it.  Good chance your photos are there somewhere if you can find them.  Need to be a bit tech savvy to do it. If it is beyond you, and if there are any photos you really want to find, then the options are to find a 10 year old a bit more clued up than Freya or bob into a computer shop. 

There is the alternative of finding a wrinkly like me or a sub wrinkly like karloc who no doubt grew up looking for lost files in the days before all this touch screen and apps and everything automated stuff was invented.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ditto said:


> I have had a disaster. Sisters' granddaughter Freya playing on my laptop now all 2020 pix have gone. Not into reclyingbox box, just gone, any advice? I might have asked y'all this before, I think I'm losing it. 7.3 @ 7.35am


Try this program Recuva.
Download it here https://www.ccleaner.com/recuva/download
Click the green download button to install the free version.

Dez


----------



## karloc

Anitram said:


> Do you have the option of doing a restore? It would allow you to restore to a point before the pix went but you would lose anything you'd done since.


Restore will not restore deleted personal files - Sorry


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0 on a lovely sunny day, a day off from hospital.

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS on HS @MeeTooTeeTwo don`t begrudge one little bit,
yeah right.

@eggyg your doing ok you have your sensible head on at the moment.

Hope your bathroom gets finished soon @Kaylz everything crossed.

Enjoy December folks don`t forget to clean your central heating heating
systems so Santa can get in, what`s an anagram of Santa? take care
folks stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Docb said:


> 5.3 for me today.
> 
> @Michael12421 - what mobile is it?  Maybe somebody on here has got the same one and can look for you.  Also a search of replacement battery for [your phone] might well turn something up.


Thank you. It is a Samsung Galaxy Black Neo Plus and is not sold in the UK as I found out o my cost when I telephoned for information. The 'customer service' lady (and I use the word 'lady' merely to denote gender and not any other attibute) told me that they could not help me and to go to Samsung Spain. They could not help either.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you. It is a Samsung Galaxy Black Neo Plus and is not sold in the UK as I found out o my cost when I telephoned for information. The 'customer service' lady (and I use the word 'lady' merely to denote gender and not any other attibute) told me that they could not help me and to go to Samsung Spain. They could not help either.


From what I can find the phone itself was discontinued, will continue looking for details for you xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> From what I can find the phone itself was discontinued, will continue looking for details for you xx


That is kind - thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> That is kind - thank you.


Do you have the exact model number of the mobile you could provide me with hun? xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Do you have the exact mode190 l number of the mobile you could provide me with hun? xx


The only information that I can get is that the model number is GT 190601


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> The only information that I can get is that the model number is GT 190601


As I'm UK I'm only seeing results for here but it seems the last thing is i rather than 1 so if you google that model number then you should get results xx


----------



## Michael12421

I will try it right  now


----------



## Michael12421

Amazon Spain want €777 for the battery.  A new mobile is only €240!!!


----------



## adrian1der

Michael12421 said:


> The only information that I can get is that the model number is GT 190601


Would this be the one?





						SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## adrian1der

adrian1der said:


> Would this be the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


Or this on ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BATTERY-...43e89c594335288a10be|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## Michael12421

adrian1der said:


> Would this be the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S5 GT-i9600 / GT-I9605 / SM-G900 GENUINE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG BATTERY 2800mAh EB-BG900BBEGWW (NON - RETAIL PACKAGING - BULK PACKED): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


Thank you but it looks nothing like the original battery, it is much bigger,  and does not have good reviews. I'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you but it looks nothing like the original battery, it is much bigger,  and does not have good reviews. I'll just have to keep trying.


I have never found a replacement battery in the past that lasts anywhere near the original.


----------



## Michael12421

There are a lot of batteries on offer and much cheaper but none of them are re-chargeable.  Most peopleI that I have asked here advise the purchase of a new mobile.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> There are a lot of batteries on offer and much cheaper but none of them are re-chargeable.  Most peopleI that I have asked here advise the purchase of a new mobile.


If you can afford one it may be a better bet to get a new phone. I tend to buy a new one every couple of years. Though usally not the least model.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Thank you for the computer advice, I think I'll take the laptop into the shop and see if they can help. 

6.6 @ 10.30am but don't think it counts as I was up all night on BoredPanda and didn't go to sleep till six then woke later than normal. Not a bad reading as I was eating tuna and onion mayo butties at 3ish... my lifestyle sucks healthwise.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> It’s a thought. As I’m quite food savvy I’m hoping I can adapt most of my favourite meals into bowel obstruction friendly.


Now there’s the title for a cookbook!   It deffo helps that you’re a good cook @eggyg.

5.1 for me this morning.  It was Zoom knitting at 10 and now Zoom Welsh conversation at 3. Life in the fast lane (Zoom, hahaha) or what?


----------



## Michael12421

grovesy said:


> If you can afford one it may be a better bet to get a new phone. I tend to buy a new one every couple of years. Though usally not the least model.


I am becoming convinced that you are right. I don't get Christmas or birthday presents and as I cannot go out and spend much on food this Christmas maybe I will go and get a new mobile as a treat - once that I have permission to leave the village.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Now there’s the title for a cookbook!   It deffo helps that you’re a good cook @eggyg.
> 
> 5.1 for me this morning.  It was Zoom knitting at 10 and now Zoom Welsh conversation at 3. Life in the fast lane (Zoom, hahaha) or what?


That made me laugh, not too much though as it hurts!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I know of someone that's removing their 3 children from their schools today apparently so they'll b ok for Christmas, don't see the point myself if they've been attending up until now though
> 
> Happy Birthday to your eldest daughter  xx


Not heard of that before! I feel sorry for the kids, they've missed so much of their education this year it will be hard to catch up.x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Not heard of that before! I feel sorry for the kids, they've missed so much of their education this year it will be hard to catch up.x


These specific kids have missed so much of school since they reached school age, period! They are permanently off with "illness"! xx


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> @KARNAK Ted what have you done that you need an endoscopy for dental work?!


Not for dental work Colin dentist is working with my GP lots of ulcers in my mouth
and several on my tongue, been going on for over a year they`ve decided to sort
it out at long last.

The Endoscopy is to make sure my throat/Oesophagus isn`t getting worse,
Barratts Oesophagus look it up continual pain controlled by medication in the
Gullet down to the stomach plus Hiatus Hernia where it meets the stomach.
Nothing to do with D had it over 30 years, fun isn`t it.


----------



## Lanny

02:05 BS 4.1!  EEEEK! I REALLY don’t like waking in the 4’s! Quick munch of a JB, 10 minutes wait before half an oatcake: dithered with maybe a whole one & went with just half as it was the last half of a sealed pack of 7 & didn’t open another pack; 4 sealed packs in each box of Nairns Fine Oatcakes! Then tested twice to make sure I was 5 & above: just about BS 5 at 02:21; started breakfast & just in oven for 30 to 40 minutes & tested again 02:58 BS 6.2 so, oatcake has definitely kicked in & I’m not going lower! Phew! Wiping brow emoji!

I will try & run my levels a bit higher the next few days at least because I’m now going lower & not feeling it; not a good sign! 

just waiting on breakfast, must keep a close eye on the clock so I don’t burn it, of shepherds pie with mashed potato, I’m afraid, as I’m down to 1 last micro steam bag of broccoli rice: didn’t get any 2 weeks in a row from tesco & ordered mashed potato, just in case, with this week’s shop on Monday; good thing I did as yet again no broccoli rice!  Mind you I haven’t yet tried it as a topping on shepherds pie with beef, I know the purist’s would say that’s a cottage pie, but, it worked really well with chicken!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A bit of a frazzled Lanny, first thing, but, now settled nicely waiting for breakfast!


----------



## Paulbreen

An early start today and as I predicted yesterday a elevated 11.2 this morning and no reason for it, it was slowly rising all night for some reason, I ate a more or less carb free cheese and ham omelette for dinner, anyway bolus given and already it’s dropping back into line.
Crazy disease lol.
Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Got to run, have a good day x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.4 today
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me.  
Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.3 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Busy day today, have to go and look after the horse I've got on loan, last day, as the riding school can open for lessons again from today. Then yesterday I had a surprise call from the HCA at the surgery saying would I like to arrange blood tests, foot tickling and BP, ahead of my annual review which is due in January. (I’m guessing that willl be a telephone appt). So I said, yes, and she said, How about tomorrow? So I’m going in this afternoon. I wonder if they’re trying to get ahead of themselves just in case they’re busy doing Covid vaccinations in the future.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

Ignore me if you’re already aware of this @Paulbreen - I find an omelette raises my bg, especially if eaten as part of a low- or no-carb meal. It’s the lone protein effect - it gets converted into glucose, especially if not much carb is eaten. That’s probably why your BG rose slowly overnight.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.6 today. Started feeling a bit more myself yesterday and even did a bit of light housework. Was then shattered. Introduced some fish into my bland diet yesterday. Not sure what’s on the menu today but I’ve got my thinking cap on. Have a wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## Darren85

Super down about this morning 11.5 reading. Yesterday was day 3 of my new low carb plan
 Super devastated by this, on the day I'm at the doctors too. 

Attached is yesterday's food..


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me.

Basal tweaking required overnight graphs starting to rise.

On a positive note l had a call from the diabetes clinic yesterday. Libre on prescription is imminent.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Paulbreen

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.8 here.
> 
> Ignore me if you’re already aware of this @Paulbreen - I find an omelette raises my bg, especially if eaten as part of a low- or no-carb meal. It’s the lone protein effect - it gets converted into glucose, especially if not much carb is eaten. That’s probably why your BG rose slowly overnight.


Thanks @Bloden, I hadn’t noticed that before to be honest, I’m not eating omelette that often, maybe once a month or so. Are you having a bolus if you have an omelette? 
I’ll keep a closer eye on it next time I have one, thanks again for the heads up


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> I’m not eating omelette that often, maybe once a month or so. Are you having a bolus if you have an omelette?


Sorry to jump in here but I know @rebrascora is right into her omelettes and sure she boluses for them so she may be able to advise, I eat 2 a week but always have potatoes too   so no experience without xx


----------



## karloc

Morning and 4.2


----------



## Paulbreen

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to jump in here but I know @rebrascora is right into her omelettes and sure she boluses for them so she may be able to advise, I eat 2 a week but always have potatoes too   so no experience without xx


Lol no need to be sorry, any advice and experience is always welcome, I’m always learning about this disease @Kaylz


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me today at 06:05. My son is back at school and I'm on the early starts again! Beautiful sunrise in West Berks this morning on the drive in.


----------



## rebrascora

@Paulbreen It's a while since I had an omelette to be honest (the girls are off lay because they are going through moult) and always in the morning or lunchtime when I do. If I have it in the morning I usually bolus 2 units as soon as I get up for "foot on the floor", have my omelette and then may need a correction of 1-2units, 1-2hours later for the protein from the omelette but it depends on how active I am during that time. Maybe I should start having one on an evening without bolus as I am really struggling to stop my levels dropping through the night.....

It's a 3.8 for me this morning despite going to bed in the 12s with no evening basal or bolus. Once again a lovely steady straight line descent as soon as I go to sleep to when I wake up.

@khskel  I assumed you were already on prescription, but pleased that you will be soon.

@Darren85 Try not to get too hung up on individual results. I know you will feel kicked in the teeth by this morning's reading but as @Kaylz says, there are a number of things which can affect it. Even just the time of the morning you got up or how long after getting up you tested because Dawn Phenomenon can be a big contributor to morning readings. Do you test as soon as you get out of bed, or do you potter on a bit getting dressed and going to the loo etc first.... that can all impact your reading..... but the chick peas may be the culprit. Some people can get away with chick peas and some can't.... same with porridge.... they are some of the more controversial foods for us diabetics. When you are experimenting, you will have a certain element of failure and it is actually those which sometimes teach you more than the successes..... Onwards and downwards!  How about something like steak and salad with coleslaw and celeriac chips tonight.... that's what I will be having! This will be my first experiment with celeriac chips.


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> How about something like steak and salad with coleslaw and celeriac chips tonight.... that's what I will be having! This will be my first experiment with celeriac chips.


Let us know how you get on - I keep thinking of trying celeriac chips but haven't got round to it


----------



## Darren85

I await your feedback on the chips - I dont even know what a celeriac is  other than an ugly brown thing ! 

Thanks, I usually wake up get my daughter dressed make sure sures brushed teeth etc then I get myself dressed, feed the pets, feed the daughter then check my BG and take my own medication and then have breakfast.


----------



## rebrascora

@Darren85 Try testing first, the moment you get out of bed or even before you get out of bed. You might get better results.
My BG can rise by as much as 5-6 whole mmols in the hour after I get out of bed if I don't inject insulin to stop it.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.7 including DP.

Two hospital appointments today.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> There are some reports online that we might see some snow at the end of the week. In Berkshire?


Just seen the forecast and there is a chance of a dusting of snow on Friday on the Chilterns and the Downs so I might have a white start to the day


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Good grief, I didn't know that about lone protein. I know nothing! I often give Mum two hard boiled eggs on their own. No wonder she is now pre-diabetic.  

6.4 @ 8.10am pleased I'm often in the 6s now. It might be because I'm doing that no breakfast thing after reading that book, Breakfast Is A Dangerous Meal. I'm also never ever hungry. I eat anyways. I like eating. I don't like not being hungry, I'm not used to it. Unless it's my dicky liver kicking in.  I'm going to be my dream 7stones 11pounds then but for all the wrong reasons. 

I wish I had a loan horse. Need to nip out and buy a lottery ticket. If I win I can buy my own stables, plus a narrowboat, and if I win big, a small castle.


----------



## Paulbreen

rebrascora said:


> @Paulbreen It's a while since I had an omelette to be honest (the girls are off lay because they are going through moult) and always in the morning or lunchtime when I do. If I have it in the morning I usually bolus 2 units as soon as I get up for "foot on the floor", have my omelette and then may need a correction of 1-2units, 1-2hours later for the protein from the omelette but it depends on how active I am during that time. Maybe I should start having one on an evening without bolus as I am really struggling to stop my levels dropping through the night.....
> 
> It's a 3.8 for me this morning despite going to bed in the 12s with no evening basal or bolus. Once again a lovely steady straight line descent as soon as I go to sleep to when I wake up.
> 
> @khskel  I assumed you were already on prescription, but pleased that you will be soon.
> 
> @Darren85 Try not to get too hung up on individual results. I know you will feel kicked in the teeth by this morning's reading but as @Kaylz says, there are a number of things which can affect it. Even just the time of the morning you got up or how long after getting up you tested because Dawn Phenomenon can be a big contributor to morning readings. Do you test as soon as you get out of bed, or do you potter on a bit getting dressed and going to the loo etc first.... that can all impact your reading..... but the chick peas may be the culprit. Some people can get away with chick peas and some can't.... same with porridge.... they are some of the more controversial foods for us diabetics. When you are experimenting, you will have a certain element of failure and it is actually those which sometimes teach you more than the successes..... Onwards and downwards!  How about something like steak and salad with coleslaw and celeriac chips tonight.... that's what I will be having! This will be my first experiment with celeriac chips.


Thanks for the heads up @rebrascora, normally I just wolf down an omelet and dont bolus or even think about it. I think there is something else going on as I was low all morning after my porridge and had to drink a can of coke to get things to normalize and for the last 2 days my pump is asking for a calibration every 6 hours and normally its looking 2 times a day, Ill post when I get to the bottom of it lol


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Good grief, I didn't know that about lone protein. I know nothing! I often give Mum two hard boiled eggs on their own. No wonder she is now pre-diabetic.


I'm not sure it effects Type 2's etc in the same way it effects Type 1's as they do still produce insulin xx


----------



## Bloden

Paulbreen said:


> Thanks @Bloden, I hadn’t noticed that before to be honest, I’m not eating omelette that often, maybe once a month or so. Are you having a bolus if you have an omelette?
> I’ll keep a closer eye on it next time I have one, thanks again for the heads up


I usually have a piece of toast with an omelette and bolus for the toast. I never bolus for a no-carb meal. I’ll have an omelette on its own, without bolusing, if I want to keep my BG up and steady - eg before a long walk. It’s useful in that type of situation.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora, you might want to flavour the celeriac chips before cooking. I usually spray them with a bit of oil then sprinkle with either pepper, cayenne pepper, paprika or whatever is to hand. I find them a bit bland else. I tried swede cut into chips the other day. Tasty but took longee to cook than celeriac, next time i'll cut them to the size of fries.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I've had my steak and salad (with balsamic dressing and cheese coleslaw) and celeriac chips along with some fried mushrooms and courgette and in the interests of science I haven't bolused any insulin yet. 

I started the experiment on 4.2 and currently up to 4.6 20mins later.

My meal was delicious, although the steak... a sirloin.... wasn't as tender as I had hoped. 

The chips were a bit of a faff to cook..... par boiled and then tossed in warm lamb fat (preferable to vegetable oil in my opinion and I had some left over from a joint of lamb just waiting to be used) and spices (garam marsala, turmeric and chilli) and then laid out on parchment on a baking tray and cooked in quite a hot over for 25 mins and turned individually 10 mins before end of cooking. They were nicely cooked but not overly crispy and they browned quite well although the spices helped with the golden colouring. I like chips that are soft and moist in the middle so they were ideal texture for me. Flavour wise they were very much like parsnip chips... which I really like.... but parsnips are not exactly low carb and I would always bolus for them unless I was just pinching a couple off chips off my partner's plate... so I am half expecting my BG to rocket.... insulin is at the ready and a late evening walk is on the cards.

BG is now 6.0 with an upward slanted arrow and it is 30 mins after eating them. 

Portion wise I cooked the whole celeriac and had maybe a third of the chips from it..... about 10-12 good sized chips I would say. 

Libre showing I have levelled out at 6.1 at the 40min mark. Protein from the steak won't kick in for another hour at least, so this is just the veg.... I had a large cherry tomato with my salad and a third of a red pepper and cucumber and lots of mixed salad leaves and the coleslaw. I would estimate 6-7g carbs in the salad maybe.

BG is 6.3 after 50mins.... There was quite a lot of fat in that meal so it may well delay the release of the carbs.
Up to 6.7 after an hour.
Will update later with more results


----------



## rebrascora

8.6 with an upward sloping arrow an hour and a half after eating, so nothing desperate so far but I have had a hot shower which usually brings my levels down, I am also at peak activity time for my morning Levemir and I have done quite a bit of exercise today shifting muck. I will need to get my BG up to 12 before bed anyway because otherwise I will hypo through the night so looks like I might get away with my celeriac chips without bolus.... maybe.

Have to say I feel really stuffed.... It was a big plateful of food.... but I hadn't had anything since breakfast which was yoghurt, berries and seeds with a sprinkle of nutty granola, so I was ready for it. I took a photo but not sure if I can get this phone to download to my PC...

Edited to add 8.3 at the 2 hour mark after eating... looking good so far.
Unfortunately I have failed to download photo.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks been in the hospital all afternoon managed to get an Echo Blue out of the DSN (wasn`t that a paraffin?)
never mind the Doc sent me one too. Then the Endoscopy unit  had it done 3 times before this time no problem,
couldn`t get the Endoscope past my Larynx tried 3 times never belched or farted so much let alone gagging in my
life, however he did give up in the end and said you have a blockage were your Larynx is we need to go further.

Booked in for another test a different kind the latest on the 16th but be available at any time please I do love fun,
the nurses where brilliant mainly because I had shorts on and amazing banter even the consultant smiled loudly.

Just one more hands up you are given your own nurse to stay with you during the whole time mine was called
Julius, so I thought a strapping lad from Italy Richard Burton look alike sorry @ColinUK nothing of the sorts.
He was smaller than me smart, perfect English and was brought up/born in India so me saying Julius Caesar
must have been in your family history, he said I get that all the time and I know I`m very dark skinned for an
Italian and I hate pasta. I do like the bollock Knees but prefer an Indian take away unless I make my own, I said
I`m sorry for mistaken you for an Italian he said no bother have you any more questions? I said only one can I 
have a look at your Totem pole? handcuffs didn`t fit anyway.

Night Night.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear Ted! What an ordeal but so amazing that you can find a funny side to things. It is a great skill being able to make people chuckle. Thanks for that.
Hope the next attempt involves a pretty female nurse and a whiskey mouth wash.


----------



## Lanny

02:30 BS 8.0.  Phew! NOT in the 4’s but, also relieved it’s not too high as I cut basal by a whopping -6 at midnight! I cut midnight basal by -4 yesterday & still ended up with BS 4.4 two hours after lunch that needed a JB & oatcake. Couldn’t change the basal that was already in for the rest of the day so, drastically reduced bolus instead. Still anxiously testing a lot every time I woke, apnoea waking me every few hours anyway as I’m currently using my inhalers a lot with my asthma, to check I didn’t go too low as I dropped steadily lower after the 4 hours of bolus for dinner at 12:00 & relieved it was still above water, so to speak, at BS 5.4 by midnight.

I ate all of my 3 meals yesterday in about 10 hours as too much insulin made me eat sooner than usual so, must have gained a bit weight too & want to stop that! But, as my recent bout of neuropathy has reminded me, I don’t want to be too high for any prolonged length of time if I can help it, sometimes if ill or whatever, it’s unavoidable: it’s seems to be a bit of a tightrope I’m treading these days & it’s a bit a struggle finding the right balance; there’s a fear in the back of my mind that some day my neuropathy maybe permanent & not go away like some members, one in particular is REALLY struggling at the moment! 

After today’s midday basal, reduce another -2 in line with the midnight dose, I’ll have a clearer picture as I find that there’s a little bit of an overlap, not much, with the 2 basal doses & hopefully can avoid the 4’s & heading off hypo treatments? 

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.0


----------



## Lanny

Get those JB’s in you, @Michael12421 A cautious  in that I don’t mean to nag!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me. I think we’re in for a cold snap so wrap up.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 for me today. 

Definitely chilly!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.3
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.4 for me. Had omelette last night with toast and bolused for the toast. Went down to a 4.1 but no hypo but then shot up to 12 overnight, had to have a correction at 3am. It seems i can't eat omelettes without a spike. Oh well, plenty more nice food. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me this morning.   
Dez


----------



## karloc

A 4.5 this morning, but it was only 1 Mince pie  , oh well it was tasty .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.4 here.

Nothing more to report...have a great Thursday, good peeps.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, been crawling along the bottom of the Libre trace all night.
Had blood tests, foot tickling etc at the surgery yesterday, felt like royalty, patients aren’t allowed to touch anything, like door handles, so the HCP escorts you through the building opening all the doors for you.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.0 here, been crawling along the bottom of the Libre trace all night.
> Had blood tests, foot tickling etc at the surgery yesterday, felt like royalty, patients aren’t allowed to touch anything, like door handles, so the HCP escorts you through the building opening all the doors for you.


I'm not sure how they are doing it up at our health centre apart from they squirt you with hand sanitizer when you go in, come the 16th my grandad will have been there 4 times in a month, he's getting fitted with a 24 hour BP monitor then, the crap he puts away won't be helping his BP that's for sure but there's no telling an 88 year old xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.0 on the dot for me.

Might try and sort my tax out today. Had a letter saying I owe 133 which sounds about right but when I go online it says I owe nothing. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz snap, a 6.3 for me today which I don’t understand as had quite a lot of carbs yesterday.
Dreadful abdominal pain yesterday and residual deep ache today, spent a good deal of the afternoon after work asleep, feel washed out. Hopefully today will be better. 
@KARNAK what are you like, thank goodness you have a sense of humour x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all, a respectable 6.9 this morning, I wish everyone a great day


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning for me. I know that’s not a bad figure but it’s quite high for me considering I’ve been good. Perhaps it’s a combo of morning effect and maybe a glucose dump.

It is going to be a cold one today so I’ve flipped the heating on to all day as I intend to be toasty warm


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.0 on the dot for me.
> 
> Might try and sort my tax out today. Had a letter saying I owe 133 which sounds about right but when I go online it says I owe nothing.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Gotta love a quick tax return! I thought I’d done mine but checked with HMRC and turns out I haven’t. So I’ll do that either at the weekend or over Christmas. I’m hopeful that they’ll owe me money.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Dreadful abdominal pain yesterday and residual deep ache today, spent a good deal of the afternoon after work asleep, feel washed out. Hopefully today will be better.


Sorry to hear this, hope today is a better day for you xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well my BG topped out at 11.6 at bedtime with my celeriac chips experiment although I think it was the protein in the steak which took me up the final few points and held me steady at that for a couple of hours after I went to sleep and then the usual slow steady descent to the red line which I just touched and then bounced back up a bit an hour and a half before the alarm went off, then dropped again, but woke before I hit the red line a second time so it is a 4.2 for me this morning which I will happily accept as no JBs involved. Interestingly I had a dream this morning which is a very rare occurrence these days as I have been sleeping like the dead recently and I am inclined to suspect the dream coincided with the rebound from the red line... it was a bit of a stressful one. 

@SueEK So sorry to hear you were in such pain yesterday and have a residual ache today. Really hope your op sorts the problem and goes smoothly. I can't remember... do you have a date for it?

@Lanny I am guessing you are back to the daily exercise since you are needing less Levemir. Hope that is going well. 

@Michael12421 Sorry to read you woke to another hypo. Did you get anywhere with asking for a half unit pen? 
You do seem to get cycles with the low readings and I wonder if you can't get a half unit pen, whether reducing your Toujeo dose by one unit every 3-4 days and then putting it back up might work... so if you normally take 10 units for example (just plucking a figure out of the air here) try 10, 10 10, 9, 10, 10, 9 etc so that 2 days a week you have a slightly lower dose. With it being a long acting insulin, that might have a similar effect to a half unit reduction. Or perhaps you are already trying something like that anyway? 
I guess you didn't get anywhere with the doc as regards trying a different basal insulin? 
You are far better off being in the 8s-10s every morning than risking 2s and 3s.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny I am guessing you are back to the daily exercise since you are needing less Levemir. Hope that is going well.


Yep! That’s why my BS is tending to be low despite reducing insulin! JUST about managed to avoid another hypo 3 hours & 30 minutes after breakfast this morning with BS 4.9. Had some sips of orange juice & ate lunch very early: Just this minute dithering on the bolus after eating & will go ULTRA conservative!  I’m still over doing the insulin! Hopping on toes emoji!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon, I’ve had a lie in but still feel tired. 5.7 today. Felt a lot better yesterday, did some laundry, a quick hoover and a 20 minute walk. I even managed a bit of lippy! Managed to eat more calories too so weight steady. Onwards and upwards. Have a good day and wrap up it’s going to be chilly.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks been in the hospital all afternoon managed to get an Echo Blue out of the DSN (wasn`t that a paraffin?)
> never mind the Doc sent me one too. Then the Endoscopy unit  had it done 3 times before this time no problem,
> couldn`t get the Endoscope past my Larynx tried 3 times never belched or farted so much let alone gagging in my
> life, however he did give up in the end and said you have a blockage were your Larynx is we need to go further.
> 
> Booked in for another test a different kind the latest on the 16th but be available at any time please I do love fun,
> the nurses where brilliant mainly because I had shorts on and amazing banter even the consultant smiled loudly.
> 
> Just one more hands up you are given your own nurse to stay with you during the whole time mine was called
> Julius, so I thought a strapping lad from Italy Richard Burton look alike sorry @ColinUK nothing of the sorts.
> He was smaller than me smart, perfect English and was brought up/born in India so me saying Julius Caesar
> must have been in your family history, he said I get that all the time and I know I`m very dark skinned for an
> Italian and I hate pasta. I do like the bollock Knees but prefer an Indian take away unless I make my own, I said
> I`m sorry for mistaken you for an Italian he said no bother have you any more questions? I said only one can I
> have a look at your Totem pole? handcuffs didn`t fit anyway.
> 
> Night Night.


Oh Ted!


----------



## Lanny

a bit of lippy, @eggyg your spirits are picking up if you care enough to put some on! Sometimes I put a full face of make up on even though no one will see it being stuck in the house but, it makes me feel a bit more human which I need at times!


----------



## Lanny

Ooohhh!  Congrats on the ERNIE win @Anitram


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning on a miserable day 4.3.

Hope you have a better day @SueEK {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.3 for me at 05:57 That will be eating late and a second helping of chilli last night!

Dull, wet, and miserable on the school run this morning. We must have had an influx of Redwings last night. We set off more or less at first light (07:10) and there were Redwings everywhere!


----------



## Michael12421

No I did not get anyware with a half unit pen, I might well have asked for moon dust!  Never mind, I am mostly pleased with my readings of late.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> a bit of lippy, @eggyg your spirits are picking up if you care enough to put some on! Sometimes I put a full face of make up on even though no one will see it being stuck in the house but, it makes me feel a bit more human which I need at times!


I put a full face on last weekend after nearly a year without any and yes it did make me feel a bit better too. I have never found lippy did it for me at all... whereas eye makeup does... when I can be bothered, but I have resorted to my tinted lip salve recently because lips are definitely starting to suffer with the colder weather and need protection.


----------



## rebrascora

I am hoping this works for photo of my dinner last night...


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! .... I managed to post a photo..... not such a technosaur after all!!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I am hoping this works for photo of my dinner last night...


Looks lovely!
xx


----------



## KARNAK

Wow looks lovely how was your steak done?


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora I could only manage about half of that- wished I could manage it all though


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora no date for op yet. Have appt 8 Feb for consultation with ‘the team’, decisions to make but the option of not doing anything has been taken away as apparently I have chronic infection and inflammation, so needs to be done ‘soon’. Pain definitely increasing both in intensity and frequency. Most frustrating and upsetting thing is trying to find information about it but only a few specialists deal with it.  After Parliamentary Review this year only 3 hospitals are allowed to do it including UCLH who I am under. Can’t deny it is a worry that I keep trying to push to the back of my mind but the more symptomatic I am the more I think about it. 
I know it might sound like I’m down about it, I’m not, I’m just one of those people who need to have all the information, options etc so I can go in fully prepared but I can’t this time. One of the GPs at work has got a copy of the MDT meeting letter and is going to look at it and if possible help me but he admits he has never come across it before but bless him for trying to help.
Sorry for the long answer to a simple question


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> @rebrascora I could only manage about half of that- wished I could manage it all though


I will confess that there were 5 celeriac chips left on my plate when I finished because I was pretty stuffed! It is very rare that I don't leave a clean plate!
Hoping leftover chips will reheat and crisp up again for another meal. Wondering if it is possible to freeze and reheat too. It is too much palaver to make them on a regular basis just for one but if I could batch cook them and freeze some it might be something I would have more often.


----------



## Paulbreen

rebrascora said:


> Well my BG topped out at 11.6 at bedtime with my celeriac chips experiment although I think it was the protein in the steak which took me up the final few points and held me steady at that for a couple of hours after I went to sleep and then the usual slow steady descent to the red line which I just touched and then bounced back up a bit an hour and a half before the alarm went off, then dropped again, but woke before I hit the red line a second time so it is a 4.2 for me this morning which I will happily accept as no JBs involved. Interestingly I had a dream this morning which is a very rare occurrence these days as I have been sleeping like the dead recently and I am inclined to suspect the dream coincided with the rebound from the red line... it was a bit of a stressful one.
> 
> @SueEK So sorry to hear you were in such pain yesterday and have a residual ache today. Really hope your op sorts the problem and goes smoothly. I can't remember... do you have a date for it?
> 
> @Lanny I am guessing you are back to the daily exercise since you are needing less Levemir. Hope that is going well.
> 
> @Michael12421 Sorry to read you woke to another hypo. Did you get anywhere with asking for a half unit pen?
> You do seem to get cycles with the low readings and I wonder if you can't get a half unit pen, whether reducing your Toujeo dose by one unit every 3-4 days and then putting it back up might work... so if you normally take 10 units for example (just plucking a figure out of the air here) try 10, 10 10, 9, 10, 10, 9 etc so that 2 days a week you have a slightly lower dose. With it being a long acting insulin, that might have a similar effect to a half unit reduction. Or perhaps you are already trying something like that anyway?
> I guess you didn't get anywhere with the doc as regards trying a different basal insulin?
> You are far better off being in the 8s-10s every morning than risking 2s and 3s.


The Toujeo might be your problem @Michael12421, I had it for about a year and had only issues with it, I went back to Livemir and thing soon settled down. Here in Germany the Toujeo has a bit of a bad reputation with diabetic clinics, some doctors like it but most nurses I have met don’t like it at all


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK I can understand you wanting to have as much info as possible because knowledge is power and gone are the days when we just blindly trusted doctors to do what is best.... I am guessing that has possibly got you into this situation. Knowing the risks and best and worst possible outcomes is important in making these decisions. I think you are doing really well to cope as you are. Chronic pain is wearying physically and mentally so it would be perfectly understandable if you were down about it. Is there any way.... like a forum, to get in touch with other women who are going through or have gone through it to share experiences and thoughts?


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> The Toujeo might be your problem @Michael12421,


We've been saying the same for months but his Spanish team aren't the best xx


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK 
Ted, I'm afraid steak was well done  .... I'm a Philistine I know!  If it was fillet or I was eating out in a restaurant, it would be medium rare (don't like to show myself up in public ) but I like the fat on a sirloin or rib eye to be well done/crispy and that usually involves the whole steak being well cooked. For me the fat is the best bit, so I am prepared to sacrifice the meat being overcooked to get the fat right. This steak had a good amount of fat and was well marbled so a bit disappointing that it didn't turn out more tender than it was.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK I can understand you wanting to have as much info as possible because knowledge is power and gone are the days when we just blindly trusted doctors to do what is best.... I am guessing that has possibly got you into this situation. Knowing the risks and best and worst possible outcomes is important in making these decisions. I think you are doing really well to cope as you are. Chronic pain is wearying physically and mentally so it would be perfectly understandable if you were down about it. Is there any way.... like a forum, to get in touch with other women who are going through or have gone through it to share experiences and thoughts?


Thanks you’re right I do like have all the info to hand. I have been on a couple of forums over the past couple of years   to ask questions but I had to come off them, nothing but doom and gloom, horrible scary stories and nothing really positive. That itself was quite depressing so haven’t gone back on.  That’s one of the reasons I like this forum for my diabetes in that there is so much positivity even if people are having a rough time.
PS love the look of your meal though can’t say I fancy celeriac chips


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK Really surprised that other forums have not been as positive and supportive as this one and I would find that really concerning too. Definitely wise to move away from them, The other forums I have been active on were very much like this one, so I assumed they all worked this way.... passing on practical help and emotional support. I can see why you would want more info all the more if that was your experience of contact with others in the same situation. It sounds like you will have a very experienced medical team though so maybe this is one of those occasions where you do just have to have faith in them. Sometimes you just have to trust your instincts for what is the right decision or get to a stage where desperation makes the decision for you.... Hopefully the latter will not apply in your case. XX


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora, that meal looks delicious and well done on posting the photo.
@eggyg, a bit of lippy makes you feel better doesn't it. I must admit i've only been wearing mascara and eyeliner lately as if i put foundation and lippy on, it comes off on my mask at work so whats the point. I do miss my red lippy though so can't wait to stop wearing a mask.
@SueEK, sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope today has been a better day for you.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> @KARNAK
> Ted, I'm afraid steak was well done  .... I'm a Philistine I know!  If it was fillet or I was eating out in a restaurant, it would be medium rare (don't like to show myself up in public ) but I like the fat on a sirloin or rib eye to be well done/crispy and that usually involves the whole steak being well cooked. For me the fat is the best bit, so I am prepared to sacrifice the meat being overcooked to get the fat right. This steak had a good amount of fat and was well marbled so a bit disappointing that it didn't turn out more tender than it was.


You burned it cut the fat off and cook it separately then flash them in a pan together
using the juice from both of them.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> I'm afraid steak was well done  .... I'm a Philistine I know!  If it was fillet or I was eating out in a restaurant, it would be medium rare (don't like to show myself up in public ) but I like the fat on a sirloin or rib eye to be well done/crispy and that usually involves the whole steak being well cooked


If you cook your steak in a griddle pan you can hold it on its side with tongs to crisp up the fat first. Thus rare, or medium rare, steak with crispy fat


----------



## rebrascora

Sorry guys but I enjoy it well done as well as medium rare. My preference for a sirloin or rib eye is actually done quite low and slow in the oven in lamb fat with mushrooms and then browned off in a hot oven to finish. Told you I am a Philistine!


----------



## Lanny

Well I can tell you from my perspective of many years in the restaurant business that about 90% of our customers had their steaks well done: some positively burnt, REALLY burnt; but, that’s more to do with the Irish preference more than anything else!  It used to drive my youngest brother mad as he’s always been a gourmet foodie & enjoys his steaks very rare, VERY rare, like the French: always asking for rare & getting what he would call medium & grumbling about it whenever he ate out when he’s here; been a Londoner since his uni days!  I’m with @rebrascora in that I prefer a low, slowed cooked steak that’s just cooked all the way through with slightly pink being JUST about ok with me but, mostly got very well done to charred most of the time when eating out so, would order medium sometimes to avoid overly burnt! But, I don’t like fat so, always go for fillet steak, only occasionally sirloin, cutting the fat off, if fillet isn’t available & never any of the fattier cuts: it’s the taste of the fat that I don’t like; maybe something to do with being a super taster but, beef fat smells & tastes of cow’s no. 2’s, to me! But, oddly enough don’t have that problem with lamb fat: one sister, on the other hand, doesn’t like lamb for the same reason saying it’s like sheep no. 2’s when she loves the fat on beef steaks; everyone’s preferences are different, I suppose!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Sorry guys but I enjoy it well done as well as medium rare. My preference for a sirloin or rib eye is actually done quite low and slow in the oven in lamb fat with mushrooms and then browned off in a hot oven to finish. Told you I am a Philistine!


Not at all. Each to his own. There’s a lot of willy waving in the fb bbq groups about this which pees me off. Some pretentious restaurants refuse to cook steaks well done, which is ridiculous - the customer is always right.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> everyone’s preferences are different, I suppose


Hallelujah to that. I owned and ran a restaurant in London some years ago and, yes, a lot of people like their steak well done. One regular customer used to bring in a bag of crisps and pour them onto his plate. I’m into my barbecuing, cast iron pans etc, and like my steak the rare side of medium rare. But so what. I hate the pretentious people who say that they uninvite vegetarians, vegans and people who have their steak well done.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.1 @ 10.30am Night night God bless all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> always asking for rare & getting what he would call medium & grumbling about it


That, though, I agree with. If you are paying to have your steak cooked for you you’re entitled to get it the way you want it. At least it seems he doesn’t denigrate other people for liking their steak well done. 
As an aside, I hate it when the menu says “sautéed mushrooms” and the chef drops them in the deep fat fryer to save time and effort. I always send them back.


----------



## Lanny

04:12 BS 7.3  Pretty happy with that as I’m pretty sure I got the basal right now: previous few mornings my BS fell without anything at all after waking when it always rises usually at the rate of 1mmol/hour; fell roughly 2 to 1mmol/hour the last few days.

Midday basal yesterday did indeed give me a clearer picture & now working on tweaking boluses now that I’m NOT fighting a constant downward trend in BS from too much basal! Yes, after breakfast yesterday was a bit low but, I think it was the tail end of the slightly overlapping 2 basal doses. Only ate twice yesterday which was actually a bit of relief after the closer than I’d like meals, one after the other due to too much basal! I ended up just a bit high with only 18 units of NR for lunch yesterday 08:26 BS 4.9 that resulted in BS 8.5 at 12:51 before going to bed. Woke up 03/12/20 20:06 on BS 7.8. Waited about an hour without anything to see if I dropped to test the midday basal earlier before bed & 21:09 BS 7.1 pretty steady given meter variations & went back to sleep. Didn’t react fast enough to midnight alarm so, nodded off again & woke for LR just before 2am 04/12/20 02:00 BS 9.3. Ok, since I was 2 hours late & basal is definitely not sending too low! Went back to sleep after bunging in LR & woke JUST outside of target range but, not by much!  I’m staying conservative, relatively, with bolus doses as I don’t want to undo all the hard work & go back to heading off hypos again: if high, I can add corrections; until I get a clear picture of what bolus I need in relation to my current basal doses?

Hey! What fun it is to juggle insulin doses?  (Roughly sung to the tune of “Jingle Bells”) But, the juggling is almost done & just a few bolus tweaks now that I know basal is correct!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.9 for me today, contemplating a run a bit later but it's wet.
Hope the rain stops as it was nigh on biblical yesterday.
Going back to read the forum posts of yesterday, lots of activity.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

Having read back I see there has been much talk about steak!
Along with poor @SueEK, sorry you are poorly.

We had steak last night, scored 11 out of 10!
It was the best we ever had as we buy 'big daddy' steaks from Aldi, well one actually as we cut it in half as couldn't manage one each!
Very good value at £4.99 I think.
Cooked medium by me with mushrooms, finished of in the meat juices while steak is resting, fresh baby tomatoes and a small jacket potato with Philly on and french mustard on the side.
Can't show a picture though as clean plates all round.
Getting hungry just writing about it!


----------



## Paulbreen

A very comfortable 6.3 this morning, I’ll have that all day long.
A chilly  zero here, have a great day everyone


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - whoops a 9.1


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - whoops a 9.1


Better that than a 3.1!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A very surprising 10.0 for me this morning. No idea why but had a high jagged line all night. New sensor but finger prick confirmed. 
Another year older today! Wish i had the day off. Have a good day whatever you are doing. Keep warm x


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 for me this morning.

Checked before bed and was 5.7 so not at all bothered by the moderate morning effect.


----------



## ColinUK

@freesia  happy birthday!


----------



## SueEK

Have a lovely birthday @freesia xx


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> @freesia  happy birthday!


Thank you.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Have a lovely birthday @freesia xx


Thank you. I don't feel my age but definitely look it until i get my hair coloured again!!


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday @freesia


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, and a flat line since I descended to the 4s in the wee small hours, so Dawn's having a day off again, I wish she’d give me some notice.
Happy birthday, @freesia , have a great day!


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia Do have a very happy birthday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.  
@freesia Happy Birthday 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

A whoops for me too @Michael12421 - 8.3.  If I don’t stick to the exact same carb count, insulin dose and timing for my evening meal my BG misbehaves...it’s a bit too rigid for my liking.

Happy birthday @freesia !!!


----------



## Gruers

A shocking 9.1 today in fact readings have been rubbish all week
have a good day everyone and happy birthday @freesia 
No golf today as course is too wet but off for a long walk


----------



## Snowwy

Happy Birthday and much cake (low carb) @freesia !


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this snowy morning. No one seems to have mentioned snow, am I the only one? All this talk of steak makes me sad, last week the consultant said if I have to eat “ hard food” for example, steak, it had to be very well done and very well chewed! I don’t think I’ll bother, a good steak is a favourite of mine but, alas, no more.  Happy birthday @freesia at least it’s the weekend soon. Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.5 today. Got up to out the recycling out (and wish @freesia happy Birthday) but went back to bed and only just got up. Rained all day yesterday but drier today thank goodness. 
Had a better day up until the evening yesterday. Will walk to the card shop about 20 mins away and see how it goes, if I struggle I will get a taxi back.
Have my two grandsons later and overnight, that will be fun and very loud lol.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Docb

There's snow on the Bowland fells this morning @eggyg so I will mention it for you!

4.7 for me this morning after an unprecedented (where have I heard that word before?) 4.3 at bedtime last night.  As I keep saying to others, musn't panic after a single odd reading, wait to see if there is a pattern before wondering about it.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. No white stuff on the West Berkshire Downs this morning. Just grey, miserable and damp.

A 5.4 for me this morning at 05:51. Had Braised Beef with Horseradish last night from Tom Kerridge's book "Dopamine Diet". Perfect meal for a cold winter evening.

On the steak front I love serving with a salsa verde. I make mine with fresh oregano, parsley and sage, red wine vinegar, olive oil, one chilli, couple of cloves of garlic and a dollop of Dijon mustard all blitzed in the food processor. Perfect with a rib-eye.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am up there on the upper steps with @Michael12421,@freesia and @Gruers on 10.2 this morning with a wobbly horizontal line between 9 and 11 all night.... I have battled a steady decline in my overnight readings for weeks, did nothing differently yesterday, other than that I got a bit stressed and totally different overnight result. I didn't sleep soundly like I usually do either. Interestingly, it is a new sensor for me too @freesia.... Do you think Abbott are implanting some slow release carbs into their sensors??
@eggyg we have a dusting of snow here in the garden.... you can see the grass poking through on the lawn and a couple of inches up the hill in the horses field but it is raining now so will be gone soon I imagine. Sorry to trigger all the talk of steak when it is something you can't have just yet. I would have thought a well chewed medium rare fillet would pass through a restricted gut much better than a well done, well chewed steak.... but what do I know!


----------



## Bloden

No snow and no steak here in South Pembs. Gone off red meat for some reason. Chicken or fish for me thanks.


----------



## grovesy

We have had more what I would call sleet,as it is not settling.


----------



## Michael12421

Here it is intensely cold and very wet.  Doorbell rang half an hour ago and a couple of men pointed out that my guttering was not coping with the rainwater, water was seeping through the wall and into the house.  Telephoned a friend and she is arranging for someone to come and see what is needed - but he can't give a date or time. This is going to be one hell of an expensive month - just as well we are not allowed to go shopping!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well I am up there on the upper steps with @Michael12421,@freesia and @Gruers on 10.2 this morning with a wobbly horizontal line between 9 and 11 all night.... I have battled a steady decline in my overnight readings for weeks, did nothing differently yesterday, other than that I got a bit stressed and totally different overnight result. I didn't sleep soundly like I usually do either. Interestingly, it is a new sensor for me too @freesia.... Do you think Abbott are implanting some slow release carbs into their sensors??
> @eggyg we have a dusting of snow here in the garden.... you can see the grass poking through on the lawn and a couple of inches up the hill in the horses field but it is raining now so will be gone soon I imagine. Sorry to trigger all the talk of steak when it is something you can't have just yet. I would have thought a well chewed medium rare fillet would pass through a restricted gut much better than a well done, well chewed steak.... but what do I know!


I’m assuming the consultant wasn’t much of a cook and by well cooked really meant slow cooked until it was tender. A well done steak would be like a piece of shoe leather. @Bloden I’m thinking of going pescatarian, can’t imagine, at this moment anyways, of ever eating red meat ever again. But this time last week I thought I’d never want to eat anything ever again. So never say never.


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Another wet start after yesterday's total washout. Our eldest had been looking forward to resuming football training yesterday evening but it was cancelled due to a waterlogged pitch. At least his futsal training, restarting on Sunday, will be OK as that doesn't take place on grass.
> 
> My wife has the day off, using up some of her holiday allowance. Any unused days will be lost if she has any left over come the end of January. Normally by now she would have used it all bar the days she keeps free for Xmas & the New Year. We're planning to hit the shops in nearby Bracknell this afternoon once we've dropped our youngest off for his shift at Sainsbury's
> 
> Heard yesterday that a former work colleague has sadly died from Covid. Up until now I didn't know anyone who had even had it.
> 
> 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Martin


So sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Martin


----------



## freesia

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I hope you are all having a lovely day x


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Oh... Blooming Heck! After all that I forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday. Do the kids at school know? Have they sung you "Happy Birthday".... Do you have any plans for this evening? A nice meal perhaps? Hope you are able to enjoy it as much as the current situation allows. X


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> @freesia
> Oh... Blooming Heck! After all that I forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday. Do the kids at school know? Have they sung you "Happy Birthday".... Do you have any plans for this evening? A nice meal perhaps? Hope you are able to enjoy it as much as the current situation allows. X


Haha thank you. They did sing, bless them, and made me cards and drawings during wet play. No plans for tonight apart from a nice meal, feet up with a couple of glasses of wine and Gogglebox with hubby. We don't usually buy each other anything for birthday or christmas, just book a weekend away but that can't happen atm.


----------



## Ditto

I'm soooooooo cold brrr. Freezing rain. If it freezes overnight then it'll be tricky going out, mind you I have to lean on my sholley anyways. 6.1 again this morning I think.


----------



## Paulbreen

freesia said:


> Good morning. A very surprising 10.0 for me this morning. No idea why but had a high jagged line all night. New sensor but finger prick confirmed.
> Another year older today! Wish i had the day off. Have a good day whatever you are doing. Keep warm x


Happy birthday !!!


----------



## Lanny

04:31 BS 6.8 Yep! Yesterday went pretty well with only after breakfast a bit out of range at BS 10.8 & only ate twice again, another relief after all the overeating of the previous few days: it’s nice to NOT HAVE TO EAT for a change because my BS is going down! Although, confession time here, I DID pig out a little bit before going to bed, around about when I would normally eat dinner, with some mini marshmallows: was prepared for a higher reading upon waking this morning; the DF has been very kind to me & I even snuck in, JUST, in target range so, I got those sweeties for free!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Perfectly dreadful night and a 3.3 on waking.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 hope you feel better soon, can you have a nap in the afternoon maybe?
Morning all, 6.7 for me today. Got an email yesterday from UCLH regarding a cystoscopy under GA,  pre-op telephone call on the 9th, trip to London for pre-op tests on the 10th, they wanted me to go to London on 18th for a Covid to which I said no, I’m not doing a 4-5 hour round trip when I can get one locally, they are going to send me one which can be returned by a courier. Cystoscopy on the 22nd and need to isolate for a week beforehand (work are going to just love me).  This is so that the surgeon can ‘have a good look’ about the erosion of the mesh, how difficult it is going to be to remove it and how much reconstruction will need to be done. Follow up on 8th Feb and hopefully by then I will have an op date, busy, busy, busy.
Have my two grandsons at the moment, how loud are they, my youngest has the loudest voice ever lol  they are going to their respective homes after lunch and then my granddaughter is coming for a sleepover, we are going to make mince pies and will take her out for breakfast at Shoreham Airport in the morning. No rest for the wicked
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## ColinUK

And a 6.1 from me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
Next chapter in my quest for the Libre, I put the hospital letter asking them to prescribe it in to my GP. A few days later I checked online, and it had been put in the 'Acute' not 'Repeat' medication section, and not issued, so I rang the dispensary. 
Oh yes, they said, they won’t have put it on a repeat, they like to keep a careful eye when it’s something new. 
But I need one issuing, I said. 
Oh that’s fine, just order it on line. 
But I can’t, it’s not on a repeat. 
Oh, well you could phone.
Er, I’m on the phone to you now. 
Oh, (sound of penny dropping). Would you like me to put it through for you?
You couldn’t make it up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 7.4 for me. Surely nothing to do with last night's chippy tea 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.5 this morning...
@Robin you gotta love 'em!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

Well a nice 7.4 at getting up time but I saw my trace going up for a while in the early hours, looks like it got up to 8.5, but I think it was the sweet corn treat I had with dinner last night.
On the whole not so bad, snow just started here in North Germany, nothing crazy yet but the sky looks full of it, have a great day folks!!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 for me this morning, though i think thats as a result of correcting before bed as it had shot up to over 11, and increasing my basal by half a unit. Will keep an eye on things.
Have a good Saturday everyone


----------



## eggyg

Good afternoon! I’m really late, got distracted. Anyways 5.8 for me. Today is actually the first day since returning from hospital that I feel “ normal”. Long may it last, possibly because I managed to eat a bit better yesterday and therefore imbibed more calories. It’s dry and bright today, snow has gone, so going to venture out for a walk. Need to build up some strength. Have a good weekend.


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning but only because I had a jelly baby an hour and a half earlier, but I had 2 units of Levemir at bedtime because I battled high levels all day yesterday and with the weather being so bad I didn't have my usual exercise. I unit might have been a better choice.

@Michael12421...Hope you are OK now. What happened?

@Robin My GP's online system has a "custom request" option for the things that they don't want to authorize on repeat for whatever reason. You have to click on that option and then type out your request and it has to be done separate of any repeat prescription order, so if I need insulin and HRT I have to order the insulin on repeat and send the request and then open up the medication page again and click the "custom request" and then type in that I would like some more HRT please. I appreciate your practice may operate a different system but just in case it is the same I thought I would mention it. You are right though, it would be comical if it wasn't so frustrating and you have to worry that older people who maybe aren't as switched on, just give up


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421...Hope you are OK now. What happened?

I was just stressed out.  It has just been a very expensive month. vet bills, new glasses. new mobile and now the problems with the guttering and downpipes.  I took my NR last night - just 2 units - and then slapped the cod to bake in the oven and I just knew that I wasn't going to eat it.  I ate as much as I could but it wasn't a lot.  To make up for it I had 2 large glasses of fruit juice and went to bed.  I am one of lifes biggest worriers and although very tired I just could not sleep. I managed a couple of hours but no more. I feel like crap today and  I know that it is not going away.  So with my morning reading I needed breakfast and it was hard work.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here.
> Next chapter in my quest for the Libre, I put the hospital letter asking them to prescribe it in to my GP. A few days later I checked online, and it had been put in the 'Acute' not 'Repeat' medication section, and not issued, so I rang the dispensary.
> Oh yes, they said, they won’t have put it on a repeat, they like to keep a careful eye when it’s something new.
> But I need one issuing, I said.
> Oh that’s fine, just order it on line.
> But I can’t, it’s not on a repeat.
> Oh, well you could phone.
> Er, I’m on the phone to you now.
> Oh, (sound of penny dropping). Would you like me to put it through for you?
> You couldn’t make it up.


My online prescription ordering has a box where you can make a request. I used this to order a new Peak Flow Meter a few months ago.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin My GP's online system has a "custom request" option for the things that they don't want to authorize on repeat for whatever reason





grovesy said:


> My online prescription ordering has a box where you can make a request. I used this to order a new Peak Flow Meter a few months ago.


Thank you, both. I did have a good look on the site, but couldn’t see anything where I could put one in, I'll have another look for future ref!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Thank you, both. I did have a good look on the site, but couldn’t see anything where I could put one in, I'll have another look for future ref!


Mine is under the main repeats.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 Oh dear Michael! So sorry that you are worrying about the finances. I am a real worrier too, so I do understand and I am sure we all go through phases where we get a run of things that all needing money spent on them but you really have hit a bad patch recently. I hope you are as fortunate with the guttering repair as you were with the heating engineer and it is not as expensive as you think, but the money only goes so far and if it means you can't afford to get it fixed until next month, or a quick temporary fix until the weather is better and your finances have recovered a bit, then that might be something to consider even if it costs more in the long run.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning
Thank you Barbara for suggesting I post on here. Reading this thread has been useful. Especially Michael your struggles with Toujeo. I wonder if this is something I should look at. I have been on it for a while. My waking BS was 12 must try harder.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Mine is under the main repeats.


Nope, nothing there on mine, but the good news is, when I just checked, that they have now put the Libre and 200 Libre strips on to my repeats, and issued them! (not sure I need that many strips, they’ll last me a while)  Next hoop, finding out if our local pharmacy is up to procuring them!


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> Good morning
> Thank you Barbara for suggesting I post on here. Reading this thread has been useful. Especially Michael your struggles with Toujeo. I wonder if this is something I should look at. I have been on it for a while. My waking BS was 12 must try harder.


Welcome to the thread. So pleased you have joined us.
I do wonder if Toujeo is perhaps better suited to Type 2s who usually need larger doses and are less insulin sensitive. Unfortunately @Michael12421 is in a rural part of Spain and his GP, who knows little about Type 1 diabetes is in charge of his prescribing and it seems doesn't have or know about any other options. Michael was previously on Lantus and managing things well but it was withdrawn from Spain's prescribing list and he was put on Toujeo. If he was able to get to the diabetes clinic and they saw the problems he was having I am pretty confident they would change his basal insulin but he is stuck at the moment.
If you are in the UK then I would ask about trying a different basal insulin... if you are having erratic readings.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421
You don't need to have breakfast, although if you didn't eat much last night it is probably good for you but all you need to do for a low reading is have some jelly babies or fruit juice and maybe a digestive biscuit to stabilise things. You don't have to have something proper to eat if you can't face it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   4.9 here.

A beautiful sunrise down the beach this morning! And now we’ve got blue skies n sunshine, so off to Dinbych-y-Pysgod later for a c-c-c-coffee (that’s a coffee sat outside) and a walk on another beach. The dogs’ll be very happy!

Glad to hear you’re feeling nearer to normal @eggyg.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.2 for me at 07:58 after a lay in.

Just had a call with my coach from Liva. Seemed nice enough. It's a beautiful sunny day here in West Berks - very pleasant change from the recent dull and dreary weather


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning all

Did it. 5.2 this morning, not that that’s a better achievement than 5.1 or 5.4. Still, I don’t mind basking in glory  

Had some bad news yesterday- my great aunt Kathleen shuffled off this mortal coil peacefully a couple of days ago. Mind, she had made it to 100. How many folk are allowed at a funeral? Being a vast Catholic family, there could be around thirty households. I’ll be the token atheist, if I’m allowed to go.

Otherwise, nothing much else happening, apart from the usual arrival of packages containing Christmas presents for various victims.

I’ll be multitasking this afternoon in the man cave, snooker on the telly, the Rovers game on the computer, and practicing playing scales on the Chanter. Oh, and vaping occasionally. And they say women are better at multitasking. ( Arguably they might be more productive doing it, mind.)

Anyway, have a good day folks. Speaking of days, it’s a only a week on Monday then the days get longer. Or the nights shorter. And only four weeks before Cadbury’s Cream Eggs appear in the shops for those “accidental” hypos. Aye, right


----------



## Matchless

101 or 5.61 quite normal for me


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats to @mikeyB on hitting the nominated optimum number....
Enjoy your afternoon of multitasking. 
I have never had a hypo impressive enough to take a CCE unfortunately and probably wouldn't dare keep one in the house for such an occasion.... unless I put it in a glass fronted wall mounted case like fire alarm switches, with a break glass in emergency sticker, to keep it safe from accidental activation!


----------



## Lanny

02:47 BS 8.5 only because Midnight Levemir is SO late, not the latest it’s ever been as that was at 3am once but, pretty close to that so, not panicking & stuck in extremely late LR & breakfast NR to do their thing!  Won’t panic if it’s high later, chances are it will be as breakfast hasn’t been in target anyway the last two days, as the basal WILL eventually do it’s thing! I just about managed to stay awake for all of Strictly last night & nodded off more or less straight after I voted, didn’t react fast enough when Midnight alarm went off, nodded off again & next thing I know it’s half two in the morning! Oh dear! It’s becoming a habit! Never liked having snooze on my alarms but, may well need it the way things have gone recently! The daily exercise makes me sleep more heavily & I’m more reluctant to pop up at midnight for LR when the alarm goes off!

Tried shepherds pie with cauliflower rice yesterday & didn’t really like it as the flavours weren’t strong enough to cover the bitterness: only with a curry is the bitterness of cauliflower covered up; needs must, though & I know for definite now it doesn’t work!  Please, please, please let there be broccoli rice in tesco delivery tomorrow but, ordered mashed potato for pie toppings, bolus will just have to be upped a bit, or have curry with the cauliflower which, will also need a bit of extra bolus for the curry anyway!

Had the last of the shepherds pie for breakfast with my caramel latte & it tasted even more bitter than yesterday: extra time for the flavour of the cauliflower to come out; I needed the sweetness of the caramel syrup in the latte to balance that out!  Dithered about whether to give +2 bolus or not for the coffee & decided to add it in the end as I’m higher starting today. Found during my morning coffee breaks, the last two days, that I don’t need as much bolus for the caramel latte & mint kit kat as I thought & was a bit lower, the first day, than expected so, lowered the bolus the next day! I suppose, thinking back on it now, those morning coffee breaks WERE a third meal as I’d bolused for them, not as much as a full meal but, still needed a bit of bolus? I suppose I ate two & a half meals the last two days!  I’ve already had my coffee for breakfast, felt I might need the sweetness for the cauliflower, & will have a morning tea break later this morning instead that needs even less bolus just for the kit kat! Or maybe, not testing permitting?

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Have a easy, lazy Sunday folks & it’ll be a duvet day for me as it’s very nippy out there: a bit of a mad dash in & out of a freezing kitchen for breakfast earlier & ate it in bed where it’s MUCH warmer! Shivering, covered in icicles emoji! & a smilie covered in a duvet emoji! IF such a thing exists?


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning all, this morning is a comfortable 7.3, had a couple of sneaky Saturday night gin and tonics.... slimline of course. I wish everyone a great day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 again this morning.  
And minus 2 outside at the moment!
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## Baz.

Morning All,   My weekly read is 6.1 for today , hope you are all as well as can be .


----------



## rebrascora

I'm with you Dez this morning on 5.1 but only because I had a jelly baby an hour earlier. Didn't have any evening Levemir last night because I was back to my exercise yesterday. Went to bed on 12.5 and caught the descent at 4.2 just before it slipped into the red.
Hope everyone has a good day. Stay warm and dry if you can.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  Brrrrr...4.4 for me.

Looks cold out there. Everything’s covered in a layer of icing.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 for me. Looks like the bed time snack was superfluous to requirements as the overnight graph was steady as she goes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Normally restored after yesterday’s little hiccup. I had a huge pice of millionaire's shortbread at our local garden centre, and I was so busy entering the guestimated carbs and insulin into my Libre reader, that I forgot to do the actual jab! Some time later, I twigged when my BG had shot up to 20!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Back in the sixes after a run of fives. 6.2. Didn’t get a walk yesterday but I did do the ironing albeit with protestations from Mr Eggy. But I was fine, tired but ok. Thought a walk as well was maybe too much. I actually cooked last night too. It was a special day, it was our ganniversary, 45 years since we started going out with each other, so I made a scallop, pea and lemon risotto. I absolutely nailed it even if I say so myself. Nice and soft and just a small portion but I really enjoyed it. We’re just having a lazy day today we’ve decided. Have a great day whatever you decide to do.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Normally restored after yesterday’s little hiccup. I had a huge pice of millionaire's shortbread at our local garden centre, and I was so busy entering the guestimated carbs and insulin into my Libre reader, that I forgot to do the actual jab! Some time later, I twigged when my BG had shot up to 20!


Blimey! Bet you felt that.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all 5.8 on new sensor and 6.5 with blood, that is my normal difference. 
It is five years ago that I was first diagnosed and wrote on here asking for help. Looking back I was treated appalling badly by my DSN and the help I got here was extremely vital, and still is. I am going to have to change my name as it is not a new journey but daily experience. Feeling good that I have carried on working around the world (before Covid) and only cancelled two events the week after diagnose. I have had some 'moments', like having hypo whilst I am on the stage giving a talk, but I let nothing deter me, and I have developed a sense of humour with my type one challenges, which helps enormously. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Late on parade with a 6.2 this morning. 
Ventured out, but only as far as the garage looking for pots so that Mrs Snowwy can do her potting up!

Zoom church in an hour... I am hosting this morning 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 02:47 BS 8.5 only because Midnight Levemir is SO late, not the latest it’s ever been as that was at 3am once but, pretty close to that so, not panicking & stuck in extremely late LR & breakfast NR to do their thing!  Won’t panic if it’s high later, chances are it will be as breakfast hasn’t been in target anyway the last two days, as the basal WILL eventually do it’s thing! I just about managed to stay awake for all of Strictly last night & nodded off more or less straight after I voted, didn’t react fast enough when Midnight alarm went off, nodded off again & next thing I know it’s half two in the morning! Oh dear! It’s becoming a habit! Never liked having snooze on my alarms but, may well need it the way things have gone recently! The daily exercise makes me sleep more heavily & I’m more reluctant to pop up at midnight for LR when the alarm goes off!
> 
> Tried shepherds pie with cauliflower rice yesterday & didn’t really like it as the flavours weren’t strong enough to cover the bitterness: only with a curry is the bitterness of cauliflower covered up; needs must, though & I know for definite now it doesn’t work!  Please, please, please let there be broccoli rice in tesco delivery tomorrow but, ordered mashed potato for pie toppings, bolus will just have to be upped a bit, or have curry with the cauliflower which, will also need a bit of extra bolus for the curry anyway!
> 
> Had the last of the shepherds pie for breakfast with my caramel latte & it tasted even more bitter than yesterday: extra time for the flavour of the cauliflower to come out; I needed the sweetness of the caramel syrup in the latte to balance that out!  Dithered about whether to give +2 bolus or not for the coffee & decided to add it in the end as I’m higher starting today. Found during my morning coffee breaks, the last two days, that I don’t need as much bolus for the caramel latte & mint kit kat as I thought & was a bit lower, the first day, than expected so, lowered the bolus the next day! I suppose, thinking back on it now, those morning coffee breaks WERE a third meal as I’d bolused for them, not as much as a full meal but, still needed a bit of bolus? I suppose I ate two & a half meals the last two days!  I’ve already had my coffee for breakfast, felt I might need the sweetness for the cauliflower, & will have a morning tea break later this morning instead that needs even less bolus just for the kit kat! Or maybe, not testing permitting?
> 
> A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Have a easy, lazy Sunday folks & it’ll be a duvet day for me as it’s very nippy out there: a bit of a mad dash in & out of a freezing kitchen for breakfast earlier & ate it in bed where it’s MUCH warmer! Shivering, covered in icicles emoji! & a smilie covered in a duvet emoji! IF such a thing exists?


Have you tried doing a cauliflower cheese mash?


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning.

Which gives me a 5.1 average for the week. None too shabby 

Off to the shops in a bit as I want to get my hand on the new iPhones and then decide if I want to plump for the mini or not.

And today’s been a good day so far because Nigella Lawson now knows I exist. She responded to a tweet of mine so that means we’re now best buds!


----------



## Lanny

I put loads of grated cheese on top of the cauliflower hoping that would mask it but, no: just give this a miss in future; save the other 7 micro steam bags for curries!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Which gives me a 5.1 average for the week. None too shabby
> 
> Off to the shops in a bit as I want to get my hand on the new iPhones and then decide if I want to plump for the mini or not.
> 
> And today’s been a good day so far because Nigella Lawson now knows I exist. She responded to a tweet of mine so that means we’re now best buds!


Ooh get you. You’ll be getting a liquorice box next!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, lots going on I see. No reading for me today, had barely opened my eyes before I was being pushed out of the front door to go to the airport, even had to wake my granddaughter up. She’s such a darling and has been as good as gold. Had lovely breakfast and my daughter has collected her now. Going to spend the day on the sofa doing cards I think as tummy not good today but plenty to do whilst sitting.
@Baz. nice to see you
@Michael12421 good to see you your reading today, hope you get your guttering fixed and at a reasonable price.
Missing @Kaylz
@Inamuddle - welcome
@mikeyB - congrats on the HS
Have a good Sunday all xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 this morning and a return to dull and dreary. Just bobbed to our local farm shop to get a joint (topside) for dinner this evening and it is very foggy in West Berks


----------



## Inamuddle

Bit late , but just had a nice walk in the sun. 10 this morning its slowly improving


----------



## freesia

Good day all. Very late posting today. Woke at 6am to 6.8, as it was Sunday i had a lie in and woke at 8.30am to 4.1. Caught and treated before i went hypo. Phew! 
Hope you all had a good day folks


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Ooh get you. You’ll be getting a liquorice box next!


Who says I haven’t already got one? 

I haven’t. I’m not too keen on liquorice.


----------



## Ditto

Liquorice not good for your blood pressure! No reading for me, Mum fell off the commode, spent the night on the floor. It was all go! Hope we have a quieter night tonight...


----------



## Paulbreen

A comfortable 6.3 this morning, line was a bit bumpy last night but looks to be sorting it’s self out the last couple of hours.
Have an fantastic day everyone!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## SueEK

Good morning all 6.1 today, looking good at the mo with big curlers in my hair, sooo need to get my hair cut, it’s way too long, looks a mess. Going to try and do an extra hour today as feel guilty having so much time off but nothing I can do. Thing is after 7 solid hours the brain is a bit mashed.
@Ditto so sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is feeling ok now.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.4. Up a bit earlier than usual. After a full on day yesterday, in hindsight I pushed myself too much, I was in bed just after the Strictly results show! TBF I did read for a while. Got our Christmas tree yesterday, it’s in the garden at the moment. I’ve brought the decs down from the shed, I may attempt to decorate it today after Mr Eggy has done his “ worst job of the year” ie put the tree in the stand, this usually involves, saws, drills, secateurs and lots of cursing! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A horrible 9.9 for me this morning. Been having sudden drops or waking normal level then through the day it creeps up and the last couple of nights staying high overnight. Could be stress, could be tiredness, could be anything..who knows. I think the DF has found me again.

@Ditto i hope your mum is ok


----------



## Lanny

06:53 BS 7.3  Ok with that after a bit of a lie in! Little Miss Slugabed!

Yesterday’s after breakfast was slightly better at BS 10.2 & then stayed in the 9’s & 8’s. Hopefully it’ll settle & lower a bit more today as I’m not fiddling with doses again; they’re more or less right! 

Just tesco shopping 13:00 to 14:00 & REALLY hope I get broccoli rice but, am prepared to go with mash potato & cauliflower rice if I have to!  Normally tesco’s gyozas are out now, Japanese dumplings, but, there aren’t any this year: there’s quite a lot of missing Christmas foods just not available this year; at least not here, I don’t know about tesco around GB!

I’ll have breakfast & then start the latest, just out on 03/12/20, Lady Hardcastle book The Fatal Flying Affair. About an Edwardian former espionage agent for the Foreign Office & her sidekick maid/companion/bodyguard who retired to the country for a quiet life: NOT!  Loads of fun by TE Kinsey if you haven’t tried them: I highly recommend them; with the audiobook performances it’s even better! If you read & liked Miss Fisher, set in Australia in the 1920’s, you’ll love this too! Very improbable, of course, but, suspend disbelief for a bit & it’s a fun, madcap ride! 

The 5th. Twilight book came out recently, just before Lady Hardcastle so, was reading Stephanie Meyers Midnight Sun these past few days! Basically the first book, Twilight, told from Edward’s perspective & his reading the minds of others around him EXCEPT Bella!  It was interesting but, no real surprises as Twilight has already been written & read so, the plot was set already.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Oo, ouch, I hope your mum’s ok @Ditto. Poor thing!

Hahaha, I had to laugh @eggyg at your description of Mr Eggy, wrestling the tree into its stand. Are you on standby with a box of plasters?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, another cold foggy morning, will be groping my way to the supermarket soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and about of a rubbish 8.1 for me.

Tweaking required. It's a good job this diabetes lark can get interesting at times, otherwise I'd get get bored with it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Perhaps there’s something in the water as I recorded a shocking 7.8 this morning. The DF has been busy it seems. 

Had a remarkably low carb day yesterday but seriously stressed as I completely failed to read the room with my sense of humour and annoyed a really close friend, and the court case is starting to move on again with more letters of action due to be sent today after some ridiculous delaying tactics from the other side. And revision to the underlying claim due to discovery of more serious malfeasance on their part.

Obviously this week will be a much better week as it goes on as I’ve had a word with God and she’s confirmed I’m going to win the euromillions jackpot tomorrow. It’s only £175m so I think I’d just about manage. 

Honestly could you imagine winning £175m? I’m tempted to say it’s an obscene notion that a lottery ticket could give that much wealth to an individual but i accept the lottery raises a fortune for good causes and it wouldn’t raise half as much of it didn’t offer such vast jackpots. I have worked on charity lotteries and the feedback we get saying that folks would gladly support if the prizes were larger has always surprised me.

Still, when I do win DUK can expect a sizeable donation.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning.  
Not as cold as yesterday but it's still icy outside.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
5.9 this morning after a bif of a struggle extracting blood, even warming my hands up.
Just been fod a run, a bit cold a very murky...
Supermarket today but not desperate.
@ColinUK I happen to like liquorice and in fact only the other day were we talking about catherine wheels with a round bassett in the middle and then red liquorice bootlaces!
Anyone remember those from schooldays?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

8.1 today need to stop eating bread I think
have a good day everyone, foggy here today


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 05:51m on a morning of dense freezing fog. -1.5 on the car thermometer when we set off for school this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snowwy said:


> I happen to like liquorice and in fact only the other day were we talking about catherine wheels with a round bassett in the middle and then red liquorice bootlaces!
> Anyone remember those from schooldays?


I certainly do.   I also remember eating way way too much and having a good run for my money.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checked and now I’m at 5.6 sometimes the DF just likes to play with us a little I think.


----------



## rebrascora

8.4 for me this morning after a naughty carb fest yesterday to celebrate my sister's birthday. Lamb dinner with a Yorkshire pudding and 4 (yes *FOUR*) roast potatoes! To be fair the 4th one was an hour later when my BG was 4.2 because I over egged the insulin and I have to say it tasted nicer than the other 3 and Yorkie put together. Why do I enjoy picking at leftovers so much! 
Anyway, I needed a correction of 1.5 units at bedtime and even then my levels hovered around 10 all night and then dropped into the 8s just before I woke up despite no evening Levemir.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi whilst some people might seem disappointed with a 9 this morning i am still happy that it is improving for me. Anything under 10 feels like a result. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> Hi whilst some people might seem disappointed with a 9 this morning i am still happy that it is improving for me. Anything under 10 feels like a result. Hope everyone is good.


Totally agree. It really just depends where you are on your diabetes journey and 9 is certainly better than 3. 
Whilst we would all like to wake up on the "optimum" 5.2 (House Special) every morning, it is just not possible and we are all striving for the best result we can get given our own personal situation. 
I know 20 months ago, I was absolutely over the moon to get a reading in single figures. Last month I was really disappointed if I got a reading over 11 at any time of day or night (Libre sensor). This month my levels are doing weird things and I have to deliberately push my BG up to 12 most nights before bed to stop myself dropping too low the next morning before I wake up... and that is without any evening basal insulin when I was taking 7 units at night this time last year. 
The goal posts are constantly changing and I think you have to adjust your expectation accordingly.


----------



## Maca44

4.6 before breakfast for me


----------



## rebrascora

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 before breakfast for me


Hi Maca44 and welcome to the thread. That is a great first reading here considering how short a time you have been diagnosed and from your intro post it sounds like you had a very high HbA1c at diagnosis. Well done!!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Dank foggy but bright here in Sale. Mum's fine, slept thru yay and is in fact still snoring. She's sleeping later and later. My son was shocked at how she's gone downhill since he last saw her but it's all part of the process. I just have to keep her going as long as possible and as comfortable as possible. I need to be more tactile, she likes hugs. Killer for somebody like me. Good grief.   

No reading from me because I'm on another bender. Not sure why. Will get back on track asap. Colin when you win the Lotto on Wednesday can I have a sub?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 today...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Oh man! Thought I’d be first on! Been awake since 4, up at 5.25, right hip hurting, legs restless, Mr Eggy snoring and mind full of Christmas. But all that pales into insignificance as I have brought home the Holy Grail which is 5.2! I get about 2 or 3 a year so I’m a tad excited.


----------



## SueEK

BIG congrats to you @eggyg - impressive with all that has been going on for you!!
Morning all and a 6.7 for me today. Car was so iced up yesterday and no de-icer so was 10 mins late for work yesterday. No more to add so have a good day x


----------



## Lanny

Oh @eggyg , that made me laugh: you have to post early to get the first post of the day on this thread! Congratulations on your House Special so, you get a great BIG for that & all these too


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 7.6  I’m ok with that as I pretty sure I’m brewing something now: wasn’t completely sure yesterday but, definitely have a tenderness under my right chin now; sigh, just started to put up midday basal yesterday by +2, stayed in the 9’s & 8’s & put up midnight basal +4! Ain’t diabetes a non stop joyride: just got lowering basal right; now increasing anyway as I’m brewing something under my right chin! It always seems to be the right side, for me; must be the weaker side of my body!

One note of relief though in that I got all 4 packs of broccoli rice from tesco yesterday so, have 8 micro steam bags to use & the mash potato as well!  Just put a shepherds pie in the oven for 30 to 40 minutes! So, that waking BS possibly has a bit of DP but, not much TBH as my DP isn’t affected by whether I’m vertical or not at the usual 1mmol/hour. I just woke up REALLY hungry today after another day, yesterday, of only 2 meals so, straight to the kitchen to get the pie done & in the oven!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 this morning. I’m going for a walk this afternoon with a friend from Helen’s Tower to Helen’s Bay - just under 7 miles cross country.


----------



## HenryBennett




----------



## Lanny

Is that a round tower @HenryBennett ?


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Is that a round tower @HenryBennett ?


It is. Although it’s quite close by I’ve never been to it. You can only walk there from various other points. We’re going to park at the Somme Centre (museum) walk to the tower and then down to the coast. My pal is from Ards and is an experienced walker.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me this morning after a day yesterday where the libre graph looked more like a heart monitor! Increased basal by half a unit last night so will see how that goes.
Congratulations @eggyg on your HS. I hope you're starting to feel better.
Enjoy your walk @HenryBennett, hope the weather stays dry for you


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here when I first woke up an hour ago, (graunching noises from the hydraulics on our local bin lorry) but I went back to sleep and now I'm 6.7. Another horrible cold foggy morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 on the dot for me. Tweeking in progress.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Dank foggy but bright here in Sale. Mum's fine, slept thru yay and is in fact still snoring. She's sleeping later and later. My son was shocked at how she's gone downhill since he last saw her but it's all part of the process. I just have to keep her going as long as possible and as comfortable as possible. I need to be more tactile, she likes hugs. Killer for somebody like me. Good grief.
> 
> No reading from me because I'm on another bender. Not sure why. Will get back on track asap. Colin when you win the Lotto on Wednesday can I have a sub?


If I win euromillions on any Wednesday I’ll split  the winnings with you.

It’s drawn Tuesday and Friday!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Congrats on the HS!

6.0 on the nose for me which I’m quite pleased with.

Caught up with the folks yesterday, on Google meets for about 3 hours rather than in person, and it was lovely. And just awarded myself a cheeky day off work today so I’m going to wrap up warm and go for a wander. Nothing too ridiculous so certainly not a 15 mile trek but maybe a stroll through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens. 

I’ll probably end up not getting dressed and lounging on the sofa catching up on something on the box!


----------



## Paulbreen

rebrascora said:


> 8.4 for me this morning after a naughty carb fest yesterday to celebrate my sister's birthday. Lamb dinner with a Yorkshire pudding and 4 (yes *FOUR*) roast potatoes! To be fair the 4th one was an hour later when my BG was 4.2 because I over egged the insulin and I have to say it tasted nicer than the other 3 and Yorkie put together. Why do I enjoy picking at leftovers so much!
> Anyway, I needed a correction of 1.5 units at bedtime and even then my levels hovered around 10 all night and then dropped into the 8s just before I woke up despite no evening Levemir.


I love your roast potato naughtiness


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Paulbreen

A respectable 6.2 this morning, another cold grey start to the day, a bit of sun would be welcome. 
anyway have a great day folks !!


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> If I win euromillions on any Wednesday I’ll split  the winnings with you.
> 
> It’s drawn Tuesday and Friday!


I rarely win enough to buy a couple of postage stamps never mind split with anyone.


----------



## Paulbreen

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.7


My hypo number is 3.8 so I’d feeling a bit unwell at 3.7, hope your ok


----------



## grovesy

Paulbreen said:


> My hypo number is 3.8 so I’d feeling a bit unwell at 3.7, hope your ok


That is higher than @Michael12421 often has.


----------



## Paulbreen

grovesy said:


> That is higher than @Michael12421 often has.


Just goes to show how messed up this disease really is


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @eggyg on your House Special, hope you have many more. 

4.6 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

Really pleased with a 5.1 for me at 05:57   

Beautiful clear morning at home and -3.0 when we set off for school. Half a mile down the road and we dropped off the Downs into dense fog in the Pang Valley. Thick freezing fog all the way to school but it had lifted by the time I headed home.

Had my eye check at the hospital yesterday (first one). Better than I expected. The drops sting a bit but it soon wears off. Sun glasses for the afternoon and couldn't see close up so no work for me - spent the afternoon in front of the TV before doing a workout on the exercise bike. I set a big personal best on the bike on Sunday but yesterday my legs felt like lead and it was a real struggle. One of those days when you feel that you should get credit just for getting on the bike in the first place!

Booked in for my three month post diagnosis HbA1C next Wednesday and a pneumococcal jab as well. Not had one of those before. In some ways I'm looking forward to the HbA1C and in other ways I'm dreading it. It will be good to see what progress I have made but dreading it in case the answer is none. Excitement and trepidation rolled into one


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning. 
Nothing exciting planned just more manure deliveries for me today. Heading to a community garden in Newcastle which is rather out of my delivery area but news of the quality product my beasties produce  has spread and they are keen to try some and I like the idea of supporting inner city food production. Just hope I can avoid the worst of the traffic and find my way there OK.

Many congratulations @eggyg. I am so surprised that your readings have been better than usual since your hospital visit. I assumed with your restricted diet and medication and less activity for a few days things would go haywire, but you seem to have been managing it brilliantly! Well done!

@Michael12421. Hope you knocked a unit off that Toujeo this morning. Don't want to hear that you have had another nasty incident. Please do be careful and test lots. 

@Anitram There is no justice when you can have bread and chips for dinner and still wake up so close to an HS! 
Seriously though I am so pleased you are able to indulge occasionally and see no ill effect.... even if I am a bit jealous!


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg congratulations on your HS


----------



## Inamuddle

After a good day yesterday  with readings between 6 to 9 i had a bad night. Felt ill at about 4am with an upset stomach and woke with a reading of 11. Still feeling rubbish and now its gone up to 14. Grumpy x


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> After a good day yesterday  with readings between 6 to 9 i had a bad night. Felt ill at about 4am with an upset stomach and woke with a reading of 11. Still feeling rubbish and now its gone up to 14. Grumpy x


Oh dear. Sorry you don't feel well. Presumably you know "Sick Day" rules ie. Drinking plenty of fluids and more frequent testing and increasing insulin as necessary. Do you have plenty of ketone test strips?


----------



## Inamuddle

Thank you  rebrascora. ITS GONE BACK DOWN TO 10.But i dont have any ketone test strips due to a prescription error. Will sort it out.


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> Thank you  rebrascora. ITS GONE BACK DOWN TO 10.But i dont have any ketone test strips due to a prescription error. Will sort it out.


Pleased to hear it is heading in a healthier direction.
In the current pandemic, it is probably more important to have plenty of test strips on hand (both BG and ketone) because you might need quite a few at short notice and not be able to get out to get some if you run out. I have also read that ketones can develop at lower BG levels with Covid. Don't know if that is true but worth bearing in mind if you test positive at any point.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 for me this morning.
> Nothing exciting planned just more manure deliveries for me today. Heading to a community garden in Newcastle which is rather out of my delivery area but news of the quality product my beasties produce  has spread and they are keen to try some and I like the idea of supporting inner city food production. Just hope I can avoid the worst of the traffic and find my way there OK.
> 
> Many congratulations @eggyg. I am so surprised that your readings have been better than usual since your hospital visit. I assumed with your restricted diet and medication and less activity for a few days things would go haywire, but you seem to have been managing it brilliantly! Well done!
> 
> @Michael12421. Hope you knocked a unit off that Toujeo this morning. Don't want to hear that you have had another nasty incident. Please do be careful and test lots.
> 
> @Anitram There is no justice when you can have bread and chips for dinner and still wake up so close to an HS!
> Seriously though I am so pleased you are able to indulge occasionally and see no ill effect.... even if I am a bit jealous!


Thanks Barbara. I’m surprised too! I’ve reduced both my night time and morning basal by two units each.I’ve also changed my morning ratios to 1:10 from 1:5 and not pre bolusing for as long but numbers are still quite low, not hypo low but in the fours low. I’m eating a bit more calorie wise, my Eat Well plate consists of 75% carbs, 15% protein and 10% veg and fats, 0% fruit and fibre!  I’m struggling eating refined carbs, white everything! It’s weird. No pulses, legumes allowed, too much fibre, I’m scared to eat tomatoes and red meat. Had lots of fish which I enjoy, had a monkfish curry with Basmati rice tonight, didn’t finish it so now worried I’ve over bolused! I’m feeling loads better in myself but have more questions than answers on how to deal with this situation. It’s a three pronged attack, deal with the permanent partially obstructed bowel, diabetes and my lack of digestive enzymes! And I haven’t even tried to do any prolonged exercise yet! Planning a trip into the Lakes next week, so I’ll find out. I won’t be up a fell though, that would be daft!


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg 
Really interesting that your basal needs have reduced. I would have expected them to have increased with the reduced activity, especially as you normally walk so much. 
It sounds like there has been a lot of adjustment going on to achieve those fantastic results.... a bit like a swan swimming serenely along but the legs going like Billio below the surface! Have you had support from a DSN to figure it out or just managing it on your own? Changing basal and bolus ratios in such a short space of time and still getting consistently good fasting readings is extremely impressive and all the more so when you are also juggling a new diet and feeling washed out from the blockage and loss of nutrients. 
Hats off to you!.... You have played a blinder!..... Hope I haven't jinxed you for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dave W

My 7 day waking *average* is 5.3 with a Hi of 6.7 and Lo of 4.5. I usually run a bit lower but that 6.7 pushed the average up.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg
> Really interesting that your basal needs have reduced. I would have expected them to have increased with the reduced activity, especially as you normally walk so much.
> It sounds like there has been a lot of adjustment going on to achieve those fantastic results.... a bit like a swan swimming serenely along but the legs going like Billio below the surface! Have you had support from a DSN to figure it out or just managing it on your own? Changing basal and bolus ratios in such a short space of time and still getting consistently good fasting readings is extremely impressive and all the more so when you are also juggling a new diet and feeling washed out from the blockage and loss of nutrients.
> Hats off to you!.... You have played a blinder!..... Hope I haven't jinxed you for tomorrow morning!


Just doing it myself. I normally never touch my basal, I just plod on injecting the same everyday but last week when I was barely eating anything it was instinctive to reduce it. Started conservatively by dropping 1 unit, then 2. Put it back up when I started eating more but still was too much. I think it may be one of two things or both. I’m eating very, very slowly and I’ve lost 8lbs mostly around my tummy, I was always really bloated. Insulin resistant has maybe reduced? I admit I’m exhausted with it all but I’ve got Christmas coming  and lots to do, so need to just get on and do it.


----------



## rebrascora

That is interesting because I would have instinctively looked to increase my basal in that situation because I wasn't doing any exercise and because I was unwell and you would kind of assume the inflammation in your gut would have pushed your BG levels up, requiring more basal. 
Clearly what you are doing has worked perfectly, so well done on trusting your instincts and thanks for sharing what you did.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> That is interesting because I would have instinctively looked to increase my basal in that situation because I wasn't doing any exercise and because I was unwell and you would kind of assume the inflammation in your gut would have pushed your BG levels up, requiring more basal.
> Clearly what you are doing has worked perfectly, so well done on trusting your instincts and thanks for sharing what you did.


Funnily enough I don’t seem to get high BGs with infections. Maybe as I don’t have a spleen my white blood count is always high so infection is always somewhere. Who knows, I’m just guessing. I do a lot of that!


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> That is interesting because I would have instinctively looked to increase my basal in that situation because I wasn't doing any exercise and because I was unwell and you would kind of assume the inflammation in your gut would have pushed your BG levels up, requiring more basal.
> Clearly what you are doing has worked perfectly, so well done on trusting your instincts and thanks for sharing what you did.


Less weight, less insulin needed - I suppose that must be it. Keep on guessing @eggyg. It seems to work!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me this morning.  

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.4 for me this morning.
@eggyg, keep doing what you're doing. It seems to be working.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, the curse of the pizza! Was so smug last time I had one (same brand, same flavour) and stayed in range, but I think I had my basal set a bit high then. Now it’s (temporarily) sorted, I stayed on a nice flat line all night, just in the 7s.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 got me although pre breakfast finger test was 5.7

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 for me, after rice! It’s a Christmas miracle! TBF I only had a teeny, tiny portion. Feeling very smug this morning knowing I have nearly wrapped all my presents, and there’s a lot! Took me nearly all day. What can I say, I’m a perfectionist. Going to venture into town today!  Need some more Christmas cards, and a present ( each that is) for my three sons-in-law. They are so hard to buy for. Sure I’ll think of something. Have a good day.
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.


----------



## Lanny

07:43 BS 9.1  Had a bit of a miserable day yesterday & a restless night too so, not really surprised! My head & sinuses are all bunged up: at times like that I REALLY wish I could take Sudafed but, as I’m blood pressure medication I can’t; forgot once not long after starting the BP meds & had a REALLY miserable 24 hours of a tight chest & racing heart when I took some Vicks nose inhaler! Taking an allergy tablet, GP suggested some years ago during a cold, to help with nasal passage swelling but, it’s not the same thing!

Good thing I’d been walking as there dosen’t seem to be any chest problems & it’s confined to the head! I have found that being fitter, in past times when getting regular exercise, that when I get colds I get over them faster & it tends to stay in the head instead of going to the chest! Uhmm! Which is more miserable:-1. bunged up head cold with nose blocked; 2. wet head cold with sinuses streaming including nose or 3. chesty cold with side splitting coughs & wheezing! I think the second one FEELS the most miserable but, 1 & 3 are more of a sustained struggle! 

Anyways! Enough of that morbidity! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Not quite a happy bunny today but, hope to bounce back soon?


----------



## Bloden

Pizza, pasta, risotto @Robin - how do Italian T1s cope?!!  

Morning folks. Another beautiful sunrise out there. 6.3...gotta dash!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Head still a bit bunged! Forgot to say Congratulations on your House Special @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## ColinUK

@MeeTooTeeTwo  Congrats on the HS!

6.0 for me this morning


----------



## rebrascora

3.1 this morning for me and I have a hypo headache to prove it. 

Decided not to take my levels up high last night before bed and paid for it. Didn't get my muck shifted yesterday as I hypoed just before I needed to drive up to the yard to load up and then the heavens opened, so I had much less physical activity than usual and thought I might even need a unit of evening basal but decided against that (thank goodness) and just went to bed in range for a change (rather than taking it up to 12) and hope for a straight line. Half expected to wake up high!. Did a finger prick check when I first woke up hypo. Libre said 2.9 but finger prick was 3.9 so just had one jelly baby thinking that would sort it since there was only the tail end of morning Levemir on board and it was 5.15am but woke up again on 2.8, so had the other 2... will I ever learn!. Dawn P is now taking me up towards 8 Yippee!... who doesn't love a roller coaster ride! 

Well, i wake up this morning as a newly single woman. My partner and I decided to call time on our relationship after 10.5 years. Very sad but we were no longer pulling in the same direction together and we will hopefully still remain friends. I won't deny I had a few tears last night but we ended on amicable terms which is important. 
Onwards and upwards as they say! 

@Lanny 
Hope you are feeling a bit less snotty soon. Streaming head colds are horrid. Unfortunately I think I may have one brewing although goodness knows where I could have caught it. I agree that exercise definitely helps prevent it from settling into the lungs. So pleased you are managing to continue with that. 

@MeeTooTeeTwo 
Not another one Dez.... Have you no shame! Seriously, congratulations though! 

@eggyg 
So relieved that I didn't jinx you! Another great fasting reading.... Can you come and sort my levels out??


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations again on your HS.


----------



## SaraKaya

Good morning everyone.
I was 6.9 this morning! Going into a night shift tonight so I adjust my long acting so my morning reading is higher to accommodate the night to come!  
I laughed when I read about the house special reading, my sort of sense of humour! 
I have found the forum to be a great help, I have a friend who is also type 1 but I haven’t been able to chat to anyone else with it so this has been great for info especially as I have had limited face to face contact with professionals. 
have a good day everyone
Sara


----------



## rebrascora

SaraKaya said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I was 6.9 this morning! Going into a night shift tonight so I adjust my long acting so my morning reading is higher to accommodate the night to come!
> I laughed when I read about the house special reading, my sort of sense of humour!
> I have found the forum to be a great help, I have a friend who is also type 1 but I haven’t been able to chat to anyone else with it so this has been great for info especially as I have had limited face to face contact with professionals.
> have a good day everyone
> Sara


Hi Sara and welcome to the thread. 
Hope you can contribute to the House Specials leader board because we need some more girlies to give Dez, Colin and Martin some competition. @Hazel used to be the queen of HS but she hasn't been posting as much recently and the lads are taking advantage and stealing all the glory!
Hope you have a smooth nightshift.... busy is sometimes better than quiet from experience.... but not too busy!


----------



## SB2015

Dropping in after a bit of a break, trying to get myself, and a new phone sorted ready for my pump start with the 780 next Monday.  Counting the days, and wading through the handbook!!
Missed the morning chit chat (or afternoon for me on those lazier days).

4.8 this morning.  Off for a socially distance Pilates class this morning (only 5 of us in a big spaces and then helping DUK out with Speaker Training Day in the afternoon.

Good to ‘meet’ you @SaraKaya 
Well done on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Have a good day all


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 05:58 on another dull and dreary West Berks morning but at least there was no ice to scrape off the car today for the school run.

Good news on the weight front as my BMI has now dropped below 29. Onwards and hopefully downwards!


----------



## Paulbreen

Bloden said:


> Less weight, less insulin needed - I suppose that must be it. Keep on guessing @eggyg. It seems to work!


----------



## Paulbreen

Bit of a late one today, I was on the go since 5:00, moving some of our machines from Germany to the UK today... I had a disappointing 10.8 this morning, under estimated my carbs last night so my own fault.
Have a great day all


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats AGAIN, it’s getting boring now!!
@SaraKaya - welcome.
@rebrascora , my thoughts are with you {HUGS}
No reading today - busy. So busy that I got to work at 6.55 and realised I had forgotten my EMIS card which meant I could not get into my system aargh, had to drive home, get it and go back and I’ve had to leave an hour early. Too busy thinking about my hospital phone call today, over an hour supposedly   goodness knows what we are going to talk about for more than an hour! Waiting for the call now.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bexlee

2.8 at 7.00 am. Only just up to and sticking at 4.4. Feel rubbish Don’t want to over do it and go the other way. Will have a couple of plain biscuits. So close to the end of term yet so far.
Hope everyone has a good rest of the day.


----------



## freesia

@Lanny, hope you feel better soon.
@rebrascora, so sorry to heat your news, big hugs {{ X }} to you.
@SueEK , hope your phone call goes ok.
@Bexlee, only 7 more get ups. Its been such a long term


----------



## Bloden

Aw, sorry to hear about you and your partner calling it a day @rebrascora. Take care.


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK @freesia @Bloden 
Thank you all for the hugs and support. Feeling pretty emotional today but I've just decided to have a party for one tonight and play some upbeat 70s and 80s music and sing and dance my heart out. That should be good therapy!


----------



## Brando77

Brighton Line - 5.9.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK @freesia @Bloden
> Thank you all for the hugs and support. Feeling pretty emotional today but I've just decided to have a party for one tonight and play some upbeat 70s and 80s music and sing and dance my heart out. That should be good therapy!


That’s just the sort of thing I would do, dance, have a few drinks and ball my eyes out and then start afresh the next day. Sometimes it has to be done and I’ll dance along with you


----------



## Inamuddle

Aww Barbara, hope that you enjoy your dancing tonight. Sounds like yesterday was rubbish. 
I was so depressed this morning I forgot to post. A 9 for me. Tomorrow I will be seeing the diabetes nurse at the hospital. For various reasons I have not got a libre, and that was one of the things I came on here to find out about. I am such a worrier that I was afraid that I would be even more neurotic with one. Still not sure


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK @freesia @Bloden
> Thank you all for the hugs and support. Feeling pretty emotional today but I've just decided to have a party for one tonight and play some upbeat 70s and 80s music and sing and dance my heart out. That should be good therapy!


Sounds like my kind of party @rebrascora  x


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK @freesia @Bloden
> Thank you all for the hugs and support. Feeling pretty emotional today but I've just decided to have a party for one tonight and play some upbeat 70s and 80s music and sing and dance my heart out. That should be good therapy!


80s mobile disco - oh yeah! When I lived near Madrid in the nineties, me n the girls from work used to go to a bar that only played British 80s pop...so bad, it was good (especially after a couple of big Spanish g n t’s). Enjoy!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 3.1 this morning for me and I have a hypo headache to prove it.
> 
> Decided not to take my levels up high last night before bed and paid for it. Didn't get my muck shifted yesterday as I hypoed just before I needed to drive up to the yard to load up and then the heavens opened, so I had much less physical activity than usual and thought I might even need a unit of evening basal but decided against that (thank goodness) and just went to bed in range for a change (rather than taking it up to 12) and hope for a straight line. Half expected to wake up high!. Did a finger prick check when I first woke up hypo. Libre said 2.9 but finger prick was 3.9 so just had one jelly baby thinking that would sort it since there was only the tail end of morning Levemir on board and it was 5.15am but woke up again on 2.8, so had the other 2... will I ever learn!. Dawn P is now taking me up towards 8 Yippee!... who doesn't love a roller coaster ride!
> 
> Well, i wake up this morning as a newly single woman. My partner and I decided to call time on our relationship after 10.5 years. Very sad but we were no longer pulling in the same direction together and we will hopefully still remain friends. I won't deny I had a few tears last night but we ended on amicable terms which is important.
> Onwards and upwards as they say!
> 
> @Lanny
> Hope you are feeling a bit less snotty soon. Streaming head colds are horrid. Unfortunately I think I may have one brewing although goodness knows where I could have caught it. I agree that exercise definitely helps prevent it from settling into the lungs. So pleased you are managing to continue with that.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo
> Not another one Dez.... Have you no shame! Seriously, congratulations though!
> 
> @eggyg
> So relieved that I didn't jinx you! Another great fasting reading.... Can you come and sort my levels out??


Sorry about your relationship woes. Sometimes these things come to a natural end and it’s for the best for everyone concerned. Take care.


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning all, a nice 4.7 today, feeling accomplished, have a great day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora hope you’re ok


----------



## ColinUK

5.0 this morning 

I think that the concerted effort to move away from shakes and to real, very low carb, food is going to prove interesting. I feel fuller, I’m already sleeping a little better, but unsurprisingly my weight has ticked up a fraction. I’ll keep an eye on that but there’s no way it can not come down in time I guess. Oh and swede is a revelation! To have something that at least approximates roast potatoes or chips is a pleasure I thought I’d never really experience again but swede works a treat as a switcheroo. And who knew it was actually a cabbage!

In other news I upgraded my phone on Monday and 3 delivered two new iPhones on Tuesday by mistake. The majority of yesterday was spent talking to their customer service people explaining that I had two phones now and wanted to return one of them. I ended up having to take photos of both boxes and delivery notes side by side and emailing them the photo and the courier delivery note to prove I’d received two! They even told me at some point that this could never happen and that I was somehow mistaken. I explained as best as I could that counting to two wasn’t really a problem for me even in my decrepit middle age. Apparently they’re getting back to me about what to do with the extra phone but I’m thinking that they may say just keep it.

Tonight sees the start of Chanukah which is the Jewish Festival of Lights but has nothing to do with Diwali or Christmas even though it’s this time of year. 
It commemorates the rededication of the Temple in Jerusalem after recapturing it from the Greeks. And it’s built around the miracle of enough oil to light the menorah (a seven branched candelabra) for just one day actually lasting eight so as oil features in the story traditional foods to eat include anything fried but especially donuts and latkes (either potato ones which are kind of like small rosti or plain ones which are a simple batter deep fried and then rolled in sugar) so I’m going to make myself a version with swede and perhaps one with cauliflower another day. Might even try an almond flour batter version and toss it in powdered erythritol to see if that works. There’s no rush as the festival lasts until next Friday evening!


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning 
Well it’s a 6.4 for me. That’s probably in the beef curry bracket for those Chinese fanatics out there! 
it was 5.6 at 2:30am so it’s not bad.
I am Duran Duran girl and a bop around the kitchen is always a good way to blow out a few cobwebs!  
perhaps a ‘kitchen’ disco one night would be good with a diabetes playlist perhaps?
‘You are my candy girl’ could be the first track!!!
Have a good day all one cup of tea away from bedtime bliss!!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me this morning. 
@ColinUK , i love your info about your religion. I find it really fascinating. Thank you. My mouth waters with the sound of the food.
@SaraKaya , theres nothing better than a dance around the kitchen. 70's and 80's for me with some rock as well. I liked Spandau Ballet more than Duran Duran though


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me although it looks like DP hit just before waking. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.1 for me today. Off to London in a couple of hours and need to sort out how to do the congestion charge and find a different hospital - nothing like driving around London even with a sat nav with all the one ways and road works. Leaving plenty of time as we are bound to get lost. Hope my blood pressure doesn’t rise too much as they are doing a battery of tests today. All good fun!!  Phone call only lasted 40 mins yesterday and lovely chap I spoke to, he certainly wanted to know the ins and outs of my life lol.
@rebrascora hope you are ok this morning, thinking of you xx
@ColinUK I also enjoy the info on your religion, it’s great that you are adapting your cooking for special days. Thanks.
Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   3.9 on the Libre, so probably in the 5s with a finger prick.

Almost the weekend! Good luck today @SueEK.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. I stayed level all night again. I either drop like a stone as soon as I go to bed, or I don't. No rhyme nor reason, as far as I can tell, but it tends to occur in drifts of about a week. Sure makes picking a number to go to bed on and choosing basal rate a bit of a lottery.


----------



## SB2015

8.5 this morning but with a level graph.  Hypo before bed last night so just lifted levels a bit higher than normal.

Glad the call went well @SueEK 
Sorry to read your news @rebrascora , but glad it is an amicable end.
I like learning so much nonD on here @ColinUK . Thanks.

Very busy day today: Pilates, choir, choir, walk, meeting pm
I normally stick to one things a day.  Not sure how I have managed this.
I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## Kaylz

After receiving a few messages from members concerned that I hadn't posted for a few days I thought I'd pop on to let you know I've taken the decision to stop posting publicly for a while after not getting the support, reassurance and encouragement I was hoping for 

I will still be around via PM should anyone wish to stay in contact so please do feel free

Thanks to those of you who have supported me over the last 4 years not only with my diabetes but my other issues too
xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz {{HUGS}}


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  wish you well, and come back in here when it’s right for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Gruers

7,4 today have a good one


----------



## Robin

My good wishes to you, @Kaylz, and I hope to see you posting again when the time is right for you.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a very satisfying 5.5. Not only do I like a round number I like two numbers the same. I suddenly got a voracious appetite yesterday, which is good, but still nervous and frightened about eating certain things. I’ve decided to try meat today so am roasting a chicken for tonight, which I’ll have with mashed potatoes, well cooked cauliflower cheese and mashed carrot and swede, oh and gravy. Looking forward to getting my teeth into something, albeit throughly masticated before swallowing. Sorry if you’re eating your breakfast! Have a good day everyone. 
Good luck today @SueEK and @ColinUK Happy Chanukah. I wrote than in a Phoebe, from Friends, voice!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  I’m roasting a joint of beef tonight. We should have a roast off. 
And there’s never anything wrong with a bit of mastication any time of the day!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  I’m roasting a joint of beef tonight. We should have a roast off.
> And there’s never anything wrong with a bit of mastication any time of the day!


Forgot to say Colin. Roast swede is one of the eight wonders of the world. We grew them this year, in-fact still a lot in the garden, and roast them. They are divine as you say. Just be careful if you decide to do chips, they cook in no time and may end up a tad overdone! Happy roasting tonight.


----------



## C&E Guy

4.8 for me. 3.9 yesterday.

I've started a course of strong antibiotics and my appetite is rubbish. Even felt a bit sick 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Forgot to say Colin. Roast swede is one of the eight wonders of the world. We grew them this year, in-fact still a lot in the garden, and roast them. They are divine as you say. Just be careful if you decide to do chips, they cook in no time and may end up a tad overdone! Happy roasting tonight.


I did them as spicy oven chips to go with steak the other day. Tossed in olive oil seasoned with salt, pepper, smoked paprika, garlic powder and a pinch of turmeric. Roasted for 35 mins and turned halfway. Not crunchy like chips so needs tweaking but delicious nevertheless.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me at 07:29. We are off to look at a new school today so no school run on yet another dull and dreary West Berks morning


----------



## eggyg

C&E Guy said:


> 4.8 for me. 3.9 yesterday.
> 
> I've started a course of strong antibiotics and my appetite is rubbish. Even felt a bit sick 5 minutes ago.


Nice to see you on here but sorry you’re not feeling so good. I’m just getting over a hospital stay for a bowel obstruction and thought I would never want to eat ever again. But of course I did, I’m probably teaching you how to suck eggs here, but little and often might be your best recourse. Take care.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I did them as spicy oven chips to go with steak the other day. Tossed in olive oil seasoned with salt, pepper, smoked paprika, garlic powder and a pinch of turmeric. Roasted for 35 mins and turned halfway. Not crunchy like chips so needs tweaking but delicious nevertheless.


That sounds delicious. I’m going to try those. I think, like sweet potatoes, you’ll never achieve the crunchiness of chips with swede. Decent alternative though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Best of luck for today @SueEK.
@Kaylz my best wishes to you. Hope to see you back on here soon.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 for me today,.
Have a lovely day at Hever Castle with grandson yesterday.
We went to see Santa in his grotto it was very well done and well worth it!
It was a surprise adventure fof him, he had no idea...
Priceless look on his face when we arrived and he loved castles!
His only comment was 'where's the king?'   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

08:56 BS 8.4 Slightly better than yesterday!  My head cold is now beginning to clear up a bit: less blocky; just starting to sniff & hope that it doesn’t get too wet?

Spent all day in bed yesterday watching Netflix: Spinning Out about a 21 year old ladies singles figure skater changing to a pairs skater & trying for the 2022 Winter Olympics; both she & her mother are bipolar & it’s a struggle for them to get along as their episodes tend to trigger each other’s when off their meds! It’s as much about mental health as figure skating & quite interesting! I don’t have any experience of bipolar but, do have of schizophrenia in my family & there are similarities in the problems of maintaining taking medication: making patients, for want of a better word, feel better & more normal so, can start to slide in taking it as regularly; things can go awry very fast at that point!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear you’re leaving us @Kaylz. Hope you’re able to come back soon.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve been stuck on 5.4 for a few days now.


----------



## Michael12421

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve been stuck on 5.4 for a few days now.


What a nice figure to be stuck on.


----------



## rebrascora

I was just going to say the same @Michael12421 I am sure we would both be extremely happy with that!

Pleased to report a lovely 5.0 this morning for me and no bedside Hypo Heros required during the night to get there. Went to bed on 10.8 to achieve i,t with a little bowl of lamb bolognaise in my tummy to provide some slow release glucose. Slept much better and feel refreshed despite my "party" last night. It was good to know some of you were joining me in spirit... hic!
Thanks to everyone for their support and well wishes. Today will be a better day.

@SueEK Pleased the guy you spoke to on the phone was helpful and hope today goes smoothly. So pleased you have your other half to drive you. I can't imagine what it must be like to drive in London when you are not familiar with it. Not surprising you are really anxious. That would put my BP and BG through the roof! 

@ColinUK I love that I am not the only naughty one on the forum!   I am also loving the cultural insight. Please keep them coming. Hope your culinary experiments turn out well and you enjoy the fruits of your labours.
I must try swede chips next.... it is much cheaper to buy than celeriac and your recipe sounds almost identical. 

@eggyg I agree that roast swede is a wonder and can't understand how I didn't learn about this sooner.... Only picked it up a month or so ago from @Drummer. Always had it mashed with or without carrot or just boiled until now. I like it mashed but roast is a whole new experience, certainly in chicken fat and juices. Not tried it with any other meat yet.
Hope your experiment with meat and veg goes smoothly through your system tonight! 

@Lanny Pleased you feel a bit better and hopefully your head cold is on it's way out. I did plenty of exercise yesterday and definitely feel "clearer" today.


----------



## Michael12421

Can't get swedes. turnips or parsnips here - they are classed as pig food only - makes me sad.  I do have 4 parsnips in the freezer for Christmas day courtesy of my sister and the postal authorities.  They don't roast as well as fresh ones but they are better than none at all.


----------



## Snowwy

@Kaylz  Support is two-way, you have been great for us.
Hope to see you in the New Year!


----------



## ColinUK

I have to watch the amount of swede I eat I think as there's been a spike in BG the morning after.... however I'm planning on making a dauphinoise type dish with them this weekend as a tester for Christmas. I think it'll be fine as the swede won't turn to mush even when baked with garlicky cream I think. And if it does and I end up with garlicky swede baked mush that will be delicious! 

I'm also going to try swede fondant - which as I've never made fondant potatoes might be interesting. I'm not sure if I should expect the centre to ooze molten chocolate though!


----------



## C&E Guy

eggyg said:


> Nice to see you on here but sorry you’re not feeling so good. I’m just getting over a hospital stay for a bowel obstruction and thought I would never want to eat ever again. But of course I did, I’m probably teaching you how to suck eggs here, but little and often might be your best recourse. Take care.


Feeling better now. Managed a cuppa and a couple of biscuits at 10:15.

Not nice to hear of your hospital stay. It was a bowel obstruction and operation on it that led to my mother-in-law's death at New Year.  Mind you, she was 94!

Glad you're feeling better.

(I'm up to 74 now with just 3 weeks to go this year).


----------



## Michael12421

I think that I would have to draw the line at swede and chocolate.  Now latkes with swede might be an interesting proposition.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Can't get swedes. turnips or parsnips here - they are classed as pig food only - makes me sad.  I do have 4 parsnips in the freezer for Christmas day courtesy of my sister and the postal authorities.  They don't roast as well as fresh ones but they are better than none at all.


There was one Alcampo supermarket - about an hour’s drive away in Gijón - where we could get parsnips for Xmas lunch. An Irish friend used to go over there and clean them out of root veg, then give them to all her British n Irish friends as Xmas presents. Best gift ever!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> I think that I would have to draw the line at swede and chocolate.  Now latkes with swede might be an interesting proposition.


I'm going to prep the swede for the latkes today. I might even dig out some brisket and make salt beef to go with them. 
Would you like me to send you some Michael?


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> I'm going to prep the swede for the latkes today. I might even dig out some brisket and make salt beef to go with them.
> Would you like me to send you some Michael?


Yes please but I don't think that they would survive the journey. My Jewish neighbour made the most incredible salt brisket which I loved, but never swede latkes, just (?) potato ones, that's why I asked about them.


----------



## Michael12421

PS if you ever make Cholent then I would love some - journey or not.


----------



## rebrascora

I had to search the term "latkes" as I hadn't heard it before. They sound a bit like hash browns but I love the idea of using alternative vegetables and cheese in them... cheese almost always makes things better.


----------



## rebrascora

Now Googling "Cholent"


----------



## Michael12421

I am sure that hash browns were derived from latkes the only difference being that generally hash browns are thicker


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I had to search the term "latkes" as I hadn't heard it before. They sound a bit like hash browns but I love the idea of using alternative vegetables and cheese in them... cheese almost always makes things better.


There's no cheese in latkes!


----------



## ColinUK

Can't abide cholent


----------



## eggyg

C&E Guy said:


> Feeling better now. Managed a cuppa and a couple of biscuits at 10:15.
> 
> Not nice to hear of your hospital stay. It was a bowel obstruction and operation on it that led to my mother-in-law's death at New Year.  Mind you, she was 94!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> (I'm up to 74 now with just 3 weeks to go this year).


How strange, I’m also up to 74! Luckily I didn’t need an op as was a partial obstruction ie small bowel loops. Adhesions caused by previous abdominal operations have wrapped around my intestines and narrowed it. They don’t want to operate as that could cause more scarring. On a limited diet, soft, mashed or very finely chopped food, very little fibre and much smaller meals. It’s a small price to pay. I do not want to go through that pain and subsequent treatment ever again. Happy reading and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> There's no cheese in latkes!


Apparently there are variations where people do put cheese in .... according to my recent research.... but I accept it is not a staple ingredient. What sort of oil are they fried in? Is it traditionally animal fat (chicken perhaps?) or will any oil do?


----------



## Veenorthants

Its been a few months since posting, life got hectic what with Covid and a few other issues so took a break but glad to see you are all still here, my bg is horrendous at the moment at 6.00am 10.8 checked again 1.5 hours later to discover it had risen to 12.5 I had only had a cup of tea......  don't understand what's going on.....  Today I have had fruit and yoghurt for breakfast, scrambled egg and wholemeal toast for lunch and I cant get my BG down below 10 so far grrrrrrrr 

@rebrascora sorry to read you latest news, I hope today is a good day for you

@SueEK good luck today in London

@Kaylz good luck and hope you aren't gone for long


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> Apparently there are variations where people do put cheese in .... according to my recent research.... but I accept it is not a staple ingredient. What sort of oil are they fried in? Is it traditionally animal fat (chicken perhaps?) or will any oil do?


Tradditionally it is chicken schmaltz - rendered chicken fat - my neighbour used to add a little onion. Any oil will do but bear in mind that the type of oil will add an extra flavour.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Apparently there are variations where people do put cheese in .... according to my recent research.... but I accept it is not a staple ingredient. What sort of oil are they fried in? Is it traditionally animal fat (chicken perhaps?) or will any oil do?


Depends on the tradition I guess but they used to be served with salt beef (brisket) and gherkins so as it's part of a meat meal dairy fat couldn't be used so it would likely be chicken fat. Beef fat would have been used in some dishes but not so many as now. Although if it's being eaten with beef then it would make sense to cook the latkes in the beef fat that comes from the meat I guess. 
It's really peasant food so nothing would have gone to waste. 

There is another form of latke which is often called a bubelah - that's a side dish made when frying fish. We traditionally don't use batter when frying fish fillets but use egg and matzo meal instead. Dip the fish in the egg and then "flour" with the matzo meal (which is literally finely ground matzo - so it's wheat flour) and then fry. The egg left over once all the fish is fried is combined with enough matzo meal to make a simple batter and then spoonfuls of that are dropped in to the hot fat and fried. They're surprisingly delicious for something quite so simple.


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> Its been a few months since posting, life got hectic what with Covid and a few other issues so took a break but glad to see you are all still here, my bg is horrendous at the moment at 6.00am 10.8 checked again 1.5 hours later to discover it had risen to 12.5 I had only had a cup of tea......  don't understand what's going on.....  Today I have had fruit and yoghurt for breakfast, scrambled egg and wholemeal toast for lunch and I cant get my BG down below 10 so far grrrrrrrr
> 
> @rebrascora sorry to read you latest news, I hope today is a good day for you
> 
> @SueEK good luck today in London
> 
> @Kaylz good luck and hope you aren't gone for long


Glad to see you back and hope everything's ok CV-19 wise. If it isn't then don't forget that the Red Cross have a free Covid support line and that's open 10am - 6pm seven days a week - 0808 196 3651 
They're there for practical and emotional support so if you ever need them call them.


----------



## Veenorthants

ColinUK said:


> Glad to see you back and hope everything's ok CV-19 wise. If it isn't then don't forget that the Red Cross have a free Covid support line and that's open 10am - 6pm seven days a week - 0808 196 3651
> They're there for practical and emotional support so if you ever need them call them.


Thanks Colin, so far so good on the CV-19 front, have worked the whole way through so been very fortunate


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Tradditionally it is chicken schmaltz - rendered chicken fat - my neighbour used to add a little onion. Any oil will do but bear in mind that the type of oil will add an extra flavour.


Mum used to have a jar of schmaltz in the fridge and boy would it be a real treat to use that instead of butter on bread!

Also it would be subbed in for butter if a meal was "meaty" if it was fish or veggie (which it never was) then we could use butter as that's a meaty fat. 

These days I'm not fussed and there's nothing better than a butter basted steak


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> Thanks Colin, so far so good on the CV-19 front, have worked the whole way through so been very fortunate


I'm working right now - from home obviously - and it's not a pressured day as everything seems to be ticking along just fine 

Are you working from home?


----------



## Veenorthants

ColinUK said:


> I'm working right now - from home obviously - and it's not a pressured day as everything seems to be ticking along just fine
> 
> Are you working from home?


Unfortunately not no, I work at a quarry, for the initial lockdown I changed posts and ran the weighbridge for the company as both clerks were shielding, now I'm back in the office, which is Covid Safe, I'm surrounded by perspex


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> Unfortunately not no, I work at a quarry, for the initial lockdown I changed posts and ran the weighbridge for the company as both clerks were shielding, now I'm back in the office, which is Covid Safe, I'm surrounded by perspex


That's a job you certainly can't do from home!


----------



## Veenorthants

ColinUK said:


> That's a job you certainly can't do from home!


no unfortunately not.  We only opened for trade during the first lock down but on the 2nd not quite sure how the general public thought coming to a quarry was an essential journey


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> no unfortunately not.  We only opened for trade during the first lock down but on the 2nd not quite sure how the general public thought coming to a quarry was an essential journey


Unless it's where they go to dispose of the bodies...


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Apparently there are variations where people do put cheese in .... according to my recent research.... but I accept it is not a staple ingredient. What sort of oil are they fried in? Is it traditionally animal fat (chicken perhaps?) or will any oil do?


Just realised why there's a version with cheese! Judith, who was a Hasmonean I think, made latkes which included cheese, an especially salty cheese. She gave them to an enemy general I think and he grew very thirsty so drank lots of wine. When he was drunk she chopped his head off!


----------



## SueEK

Been back home about an hour. 6.5 hour round trip, was only in there half hour, waited half hour outside in the freezing cold as hubby got lost and caught up in London traffic. How does anyone live there, sorry @ColinUK , found it really stressful. I drove there and back, had to run up the road to get there in time and the first thing they did was my blood pressure, needless to say they had to do it again at the end of the assessment lol. So glad I’m back home, Christmas lights on and all cosy.
@Veenorthants nice to see you back and hope all is ok, hopefully you will get your bg in order soon.


----------



## Veenorthants

@SueEK thank you. Good to be back x


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased you are home safe @SueEK You must be shattered but at least it is another step in the process sorted. Hope you have a nice relaxing evening. X


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> So pleased you are home safe @SueEK You must be shattered but at least it is another step in the process sorted. Hope you have a nice relaxing evening. X



Thanks Barbara, that’s just how I feel, another step forwards after over 2 years of waiting. Don’t want it but know it’s necessary. Certainly all going ahead now and am grateful I have the best people looking after me so I’m truly grateful for that as I’m scared stiff and I’m now thinking about it every night. I’m also considering suing the manufacturers of the mesh, as many people have done in America and lots of campaigns going on in the UK, though the whole sorry situation gets virtually no public attention but that will have to be at a later date. Thanks for your nice words x


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Thanks Barbara, that’s just how I feel, another step forwards after over 2 years of waiting. Don’t want it but know it’s necessary. Certainly all going ahead now and am grateful I have the best people looking after me so I’m truly grateful for that as I’m scared stiff and I’m now thinking about it every night. I’m also considering suing the manufacturers of the mesh, as many people have done in America and lots of campaigns going on in the UK, though the whole sorry situation gets virtually no public attention but that will have to be at a later date. Thanks for your nice words x


I thought the BBC Journalist Victoria Derbyshire had been for the last few years! I know I have seen her discussing it many times.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> PS if you ever make Cholent then I would love some - journey or not.


Oooh, what is Cholent


----------



## SueEK

grovesy said:


> I thought the BBC Journalist Victoria Derbyshire had been for the last few years! I know I have seen her discussing it many times.


Yes to be fair she has and there has been a Parliamentary Review this year so these are good steps forward.  I guess I’m just a bit OTT about it x


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Yes to be fair she has and there has been a Parliamentary Review this year so these are good steps forward.  I guess I’m just a bit OTT about it x


I was not meaning to be critical as I have seen a number of the shows, as thought as she is usally on mid morning you may not have been aware. I saw another channel mention it as if they were the first to bring the topic and I ended up shouting at the telly, as I had seen Victoria Derbyshire do a number of features on it by that time. I believe her show has now been cancelled despite it attracting lots of viewers.


----------



## SueEK

It’s fine I didn’t think for a minute you were being critical and she has highlighted this and other hidden important issues.    Shame her show is no more


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Oooh, what is Cholent


It’s a really slow cooked stew. Usually covered for 12 hours minimum. Traditionally eaten for Shabbat lunch and because it’s slow cooked for ages it gets around the prohibition in cooking on Shabbat itself. 
It’s heavy and really not one of my fav dishes. Honestly I’d rather have nothing than have cholent.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me today. 
No roast yesterday as I forgot I had cold chicken in the fridge already, so warmed  that up in a sort of stir fry concoction and will save the roast and latkes for tonight I think.


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> It’s fine I didn’t think for a minute you were being critical and she has highlighted this and other hidden important issues.    Shame her show is no more


Yeah, I really liked her show.


----------



## Paulbreen

An ok 7.4 this morning with a flat line all night around 6.0 then a little DP from 6am for an hour 
Wishing everyone a great Friday


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.8 for me at breakfast, 4.2 when i woke so had a JB before shower. 
Its Friday!! Only one more week before we break up. I'm exhausted


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Off to meet a friend for a drizzly walk at a National Trust property followed by a take away coffee on a soggy bench in the picnic area. We need to swap Christmas presents, but neither of us want to risk a coffee shop in case we were to get contact traced and have to isolate in the run up to Christmas.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Got to ring the hospital today to make an appointment to have a good old fashioned blood letting session as my platelet count has come back as a bit on the high side. Nevermind I'm only a 10 minute walk from the hospital and it'll be an hour away from the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Yes to be fair she has and there has been a Parliamentary Review this year so these are good steps forward.  I guess I’m just a bit OTT about it x


Fair enough @SueEK. It’s barbaric. I’m glad to hear things went well yesterday.

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Cymraeg class has been moved to this morning cos there’s a Zoom parti Nadolig (Xmas do) for learners at 1.30pm and my teacher has to be there. They’re expecting 5 pages of Zoomers - I think I’ll give it a miss!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## grainger

Good morning. Been a while since I posted this but a happy 6.3 today.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, a whopping 7.9 today. My own fault, ate a large packet of chipsticks and some nuts for tea last night as was fed up and didn’t want to eat a ‘proper meal’. Back on track today.  Going to Glowild at Wakehurst tonight, hope the weather improves.
@freesia well done for all your hard work in your school, such a tough time for you all. I hope you have a better final week and then can look forward to a lovely break x
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I must be getting better, back in the sixes. 6.4. Had my roast chicken dinner, toddler sized portions. I managed the meat ok, just small pieces chewed a zillion times. Hmmm.... it was ok.
Providing informal and unpaid childcare today. It’s just occurred to us this is the penultimate time, as she starts pre-school on 4th January. She only turns 3 on 30th of this month. We’ll miss our Friday pal. There’s always the school holidays.
Have a fab Friday.


----------



## adrian1der

A long day on the road yesterday. Set off at 09:30 and didn't get back until 19:10 but really enjoyed the school visit. I managed over 7000 steps walking round the school which was a bonus as I was very tired when we got home and couldn't face the exercise bike. TV and a glass of wine instead! We had lunch at the school - first time eating out since diagnosis. I was a bit apprehensive but a salad and a cheese board was no problem.

Back on the school run today so up early and a 5.6 at 05:58. Dull and dreary here in West Berks. School starts an hour later tomorrow so a bit of extra sleep. Then just Monday and Tuesday to go as my son finishes at lunchtime on Tuesday.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Having funny reading with FTTF effect but 6.4...
Don't know why?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me this morning. I am happy with that as no Hypo Heros involved again. I ate very late (midnight feast in fact) and low carb with no bolus and managed to keep my levels in range all night according to my Libre trace so didn't have to go too high (9) and the protein slowed my descent to the bottom end of my range this morning.  

Just for you guys who were concerned about my overcooked steak last week, I had a piece of fillet last night done rare with a big plate of salad and a dollop of cheese coleslaw and it was absolutely delicious. No celeriac chips just steak salad and coleslaw. Steak was tender and cooked in 3-4 mins and made for a *very quick* low carb meal. I also got it reduced for quick sale so not even that expensive. Definitely a win!
Also dropped another pound in weight so now comfortably under that 10st threshold. Will be really happy if I can make 91/2 st but even if I can't, I feel good at this weight.... just want to see if I can do it. Joints are all so much happier that they are carrying less load and I imagine horses are too!!


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> 4.3 for me this morning. I am happy with that as no Hypo Heros involved again. I ate very late (midnight feast in fact) and low carb with no bolus and managed to keep my levels in range all night according to my Libre trace so didn't have to go too high (9) and the protein slowed my descent to the bottom end of my range this morning.
> 
> Just for you guys who were concerned about my overcooked steak last week, I had a piece of fillet last night done rare with a big plate of salad and a dollop of cheese coleslaw and it was absolutely delicious. No celeriac chips just steak salad and coleslaw. Steak was tender and cooked in 3-4 mins and made for a *very quick* low carb meal. I also got it reduced for quick sale so not even that expensive. Definitely a win!
> Also dropped another pound in weight so now comfortably under that 10st threshold. Will be really happy if I can make 91/2 st but even if I can't, I feel good at this weight.... just want to see if I can do it. Joints are all so much happier that they are carrying less load and I imagine horses are too!!


Well done getting under 10st, definitely better for our health all round if we’re not holding onto too much weight. Glad you enjoyed your meal - sounds yummy x


----------



## Lanny

08:28 BS 9.5 Oops on two counts! Little Miss Forget completely forgot to check in until now, taking midday LR & meds, & as I was feeling slightly better yesterday I dialled back midnight LR a bi & obviously still need that extra bit so, didn’t dial back midday LR just now! 

Speaking of which, have you ever gagged a tablet up your nose before?  I was completely distracted playing virtual golf all morning, opening round of 18 holes in a tournament & then a long winning streak, midday alarm went off & I said to myself I stop & take meds when I lose, won 2 more matches & then lost so, was only 10 minutes late! Only just ate a very late breakfast 45 minutes before so, was a tiny bit bloated when swallowing the pills, gagged just when I took my mouthful of water with all the pills in my mouth & 1 of the tiny pills, I think the allergy one being the smallest, with most of the water went up my nose but, luckily swallowed the rest with a resounding dry gulp! I can feel it up there & keep trying to sniff & blow but, it’ll work it’s way out in its own sweet time. Did I ever mention I have a damaged swallowing reflex from Bells Palsy & I do sometimes get a grain of rice stuck up my nose when I haven’t swallowed properly, it can be so easy to lose focus sometimes for a second & that’s all it takes, & it can take some time for it come back out!

A very belated Good Day to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m still a wee bit sniffy today but, it’s still not turning wet & streaming so, hopefully it won’t?


----------



## freesia

@Robin, i hope you enjoy your walk and time with your friend.
@SueEK, thank you. The kids are all excited, tired, fussy, i think we'll all be glad to finish now.
@rebrascora, well done on your weight loss x


----------



## Inamuddle

I should change my username to late again.  A 9 again this morning. Some great help from the diabetes nurse yesterday.  The trouble with being depressed is that everyone else seems to be perfect. I struggle to get up in the mornings. So dragged myself out into the garden to cut things back. It was satisfying


----------



## Bloden

@Lanny that sounds really uncomfortable! I hope it dissolves asap. I inhale bits of food while I’m chewing from time to time. The weirdest was a piece of really strong mature cheddar - ow, it felt like it was burning a hole up there LOL.


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> I should change my username to late again.  A 9 again this morning. Some great help from the diabetes nurse yesterday.  The trouble with being depressed is that everyone else seems to be perfect. I struggle to get up in the mornings. So dragged myself out into the garden to cut things back. It was satisfying


Don't be hard on yourself @Inamuddle, nobody is perfect, and if you mean with the management of diabetes, i'm certainly not. All anyone can do is their best. Glad you got yourself into the garden and found it helpful x


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> @Lanny that sounds really uncomfortable! I hope it dissolves asap. I inhale bits of food while I’m chewing from time to time. The weirdest was a piece of really strong mature cheddar - ow, it felt like it was burning a hole up there LOL.


It’s out now & a relief!


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> It’s out now & a relief!


Phhheeeew!


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle I used to think that everyone seemed to have perfect results when I first joined this thread, I think partly because there are quite a few Type 2s who have got things under control and it is trickier for those of us using insulin because we have to manage our BG levels in 2 directions, but if you stick around and get to know us you will realise that many of us are struggling.... sometimes it is rather intermittent... so we look like we are doing great and then things go haywire. I used to stop posting when I got great high results because I felt like they didn't fit in to the thread but that was just being dishonest. Now I post good and bad and why I think it went wrong and what I plan to do to try to improve it.

Getting out into the garden was a great idea. I too sometimes struggle to make it out of the house but once I get out there, I nearly always feel better. Do your levels drop a bit as the day goes on and do you need correction doses to get them lower or will they slowly drop without help.... Just wondering if your basal insulin is not quite the right dose. Was that something the nurse mentioned? So pleased you felt like the meeting was helpful and supportive.

PS. You can't have "Late again" as a user name unless I can have "Always late", it's a genetic trait passed down form my mother and both my sister and myself have it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## ColinUK

DF visited overnight and rewarded me with a 7.1 - was very low carb yesterday (sausage, half an avocado, two eggs, little bit of cheese for breakfast - chicken and cauliflower rice for dinner and a few nuts mid afternoon with a couple of olives) and she still paid a visit.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Back in the fives with a 5.6!
@ColinUK I know how you feel, I have had a mixed couple of weeks too...
Don't know if it was a mild cold or what but no consistency with readings at all. I too had cauliflower rice with chicken and prawns done as a stir fry by my clever wife who is expert at putting recipes together with leftovers.

Feeling better today and ready to tackle the final session of the current jigsaw... all grey sky!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## pm133

Inamuddle said:


> I should change my username to late again.  A 9 again this morning. Some great help from the diabetes nurse yesterday.  The trouble with being depressed is that everyone else seems to be perfect. I struggle to get up in the mornings. So dragged myself out into the garden to cut things back. It was satisfying


I was getting your sorts of numbers at the beginning and remember feeling a but rubbish that everyone else was reporting in the 5s. A few months down the line I'm getting 5s most mornings and 6s most pre-meals whilst many of those who were reporting 5s have started reporting 8s and 9s. I've even managed the odd "Colin Special".
No doubt this will all repeatedly change again over the next year.

It all seems to swing about for most of us and this is something we just need to get used to.
Don't be disheartened.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m on a short break, staying in the Bush Mills Inn. Notwithstanding a large meal last night, including bread and potatoes (and Christmas pudding) I’ve woken to a 5.7.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Drum roll please. My second HS this week. Another Christmas miracle! I did up my basal back to pre hospital stay units as I’m eating more. Looks like I lucked out! Have a super Saturday whatever your plans. I’ll mostly be feeling smug!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @eggyg!! A 5.2 special for mee too. 
This is another Saturday morning the site is not letting us log-in. :-((


Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and s 5.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 half an hour ago, when like @MeeTooTeeTwo I couldn’t get on the site either. It’s always a Saturday morning!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and well done @eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo . I’ve got a whopping 10.2 and no idea where it has come from. Had one piece of toast at 5pm and nothing else as went to Glowild last night, very good and all I had was a cup of coffee?? I have got a painful hip from driving to London and back Thursday but can’t work it out.
We have carol singing in our street tonight, socially distanced of course but hope that will be fun.
Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Paulbreen

Well a nice 6.4 today which was surprisingly goss as I thought the dreaded DP was back.
Have a great day folks!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on the HS.
After having no hypos for 3 weeks, i suddenly had 3 in 24hours at work. I'm blaming it on the increased activity as we all get ready for Christmas. Then overnight, i woke to a 13.3!! Wherr did that come from?! I didn't want to do my usual correction dose just in case i went hypo overnight so only had half but woke to an 8.3 this morning.
Have a good Saturday everyone. Mine will be spent cleaning and wrapping presents


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone it’s a big 9.3 for me this morning. Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All a 6.8 from me today. A semi quiet day planned. Will go and collect a Christmas tree later but Hubby will decorate it I haven’t the patience! One more week @freesia we can make it ! Have a good day all.


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning but it took 2 bedside Hypo Heros through the night to get me there (woke up on a 3.6) 
To make matters worse, my Libre came loose in the shower last night with 6 days to go. Tried to hold it on until I could get the area dried and taped in place and it was still reading at that point but when I let go of it to tear some Micropore off the role it came away again and the filament must have dislodged. Taped it back on anyway but it started reading progressively lower and then "reading unavailable". I normally tape it when I get in the shower for the last few days of it's life but I thought it would be reasonably tight still with 6 days left. I haven't got a replacement, as my prescription wasn't able to be reordered until Wed gone and it takes 5 working days to be dispensed. Not happy about being without when I am having regular night time hypos but at least now I am on my own at night I can just switch the light on and test in bed rather than going into another room to test.... every cloud has a silver lining! Will ring Abbott but even if they replace it, it won't be here before I get my prescription. Just as well I have plenty of test strips.

I need to head out in search of chicken livers today to make some chicken liver, port and pistachio pate for my brother in law's birthday tomorrow. I am making him a little hamper of favourite foods. Got a nice pot of Stilton and a bottle of Famous Grouse and a jar of asparagus and some chocolates to go with the pate... fingers crossed I can source some without doing too much of a treasure hunt.

WOW! @eggyg Are you on a roll or what! Go girl! Congrats again.

@MeeTooTeeTwo What can I say Dez.... Really!!..... Another one! Well done mate! 
I sometimes wonder if perhaps a 5.2 is a bit of a disappointment for you considering you get so many high 4s and obviously you don't have to worry about dropping too low so in some respects your House Specials are actually probably less good than most of your other results..... Not wanting to take the shine off your achievement or anything ... just saying!

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Lanny

09:48 BS 6.6  Very happy with that AND I felt the difference upon waking: my cold is gone!
I slept in & had a night of many dreams: means I slept deeply; for once, was also prompt to jab in midnight LR when alarm went off & straight back to sleep!  I’ll keep an eye on things in case I may go lower as I didn’t dial back the basal yet & dial it back at midday?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m feeling bright eyed & bushy tailed; a fresh, new, bouncing duracell bunny that’s raring to go but, needs some breakfast to keep my battery levels topped up! 

Oh!  Nearly forgot! Congratulations on your House Specials @eggyg : thought with pleasure “another one so soon & she’s definitely on the mend”; & @MeeTooTeeTwo !

PS:- my 6.6 this morning FEELS like a Lanny Bunny Special after the past few days of 9’s & 8’s: I’ve often said it’s Snakes & Ladders this numbers malarkey!


----------



## Maca44

4.5 which has been the norm over the last few mornings so getting better after 3 weeks on the meds.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hello another 9 for me. Well its at least consistant. I know that you asked me some questions yesterday Barbara and i will try to reply after my walk at least its sunny here and i can get out.


----------



## SB2015

4.3 this morning.  Happy as it was level and this sensor is reading a bit low.

A morning in the garden whilst the sun is out, then lots of stuff to sew for Christmas presents.
Keeping myself occupied rather than stressing over pump start on Monday.  I have done all that I need to do, now it is just wait.

Have a good day .


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny So pleased you are in Duracell bunny mode. That did put a smile on my face. Hope you have a great day!

Pleased to report Abbott are sending me a replacement. Customer services are very good even if it is being outsourced.
Out of curiosity, is it possible to re-prime the applicator if one comes off and reapply it and tape over it to keep it in place? It seemed last night that there was quite a long period of delay before the sensor shut down, where reapplication might be possible within that time period if you could get it back into the applicator.

@Inamuddle Hope you have a lovely walk in the sunshine. Dull and damp here, but at least it's not lashing down or blowing a hooley so I'll take the positives.


----------



## SB2015

These HS are popping up so often now.  Well done @eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo
Glad you are on the mend @eggyg


----------



## Lanny

Actually I dialled back my breakfast NR by 2 units as I can’t change the basal that’s already in & just put in midday LR -2 when Timesulin cap was bang on 90 minutes after breakfast 12:12 BS 10.1 which I’m ok on as I don’t need to monitor so closely now with the little overlap of LR AND I’m playing the final round of virtual golf tournament that I qualified for!


----------



## Ditto

Very quiet, dark, cosy inside day today. 6.5 @ 11.46am ... I woke at 4 gone, had a very piggy breakfast and watched two episodes of Big Love about the polygamists and then dozed back off again... I don't know how I'm even in the 6s... maybe soared and back down with a bump? Stupid.


----------



## Inamuddle

rebrascora said:


> @Inamuddle I used to think that everyone seemed to have perfect results when I first joined this thread, I think partly because there are quite a few Type 2s who have got things under control and it is trickier for those of us using insulin because we have to manage our BG levels in 2 directions, but if you stick around and get to know us you will realise that many of us are struggling.... sometimes it is rather intermittent... so we look like we are doing great and then things go haywire. I used to stop posting when I got great high results because I felt like they didn't fit in to the thread but that was just being dishonest. Now I post good and bad and why I think it went wrong and what I plan to do to try to improve it.
> 
> Getting out into the garden was a great idea. I too sometimes struggle to make it out of the house but once I get out there, I nearly always feel better. Do your levels drop a bit as the day goes on and do you need correction doses to get them lower or will they slowly drop without help.... Just wondering if your basal insulin is not quite the right dose. Was that something the nurse mentioned? So pleased you felt like the meeting was helpful and supportive.
> 
> PS. You can't have "Late again" as a user name unless I can have "Always late", it's a genetic trait passed down form my mother and both my sister and myself have it.


I think its not just BS results, its just that being down makes it feel like everyone else is perfect/has perfect lives. And I have been watching way too much TV where of course everyone is perfect. 
My basal is Toujeo with Novarapid during the day. Blood sugars are usually higher in the morning and late evening. Evening def the worse. So without changing everything at once I am just working on it bit by bit. If I have too much Toujeo I have hyoos all over the place. so we are slowly increasing it at the moment.
I talked with the Diabetes nurse who has said that I can do a libre trial in the new year. 
Thank you for your support


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.9 today.
@Inamuddle just re-reading your comments of yesterday I agree that T1's have so much more to cope with than T2's, but we stand in awe of how you all cope with it! Many on the forum have other underlying challenges that are perhaps less talked about. The point of this thread is support and I have found tremendous help just being on here almost a year now. 
IMHA there was only one 'perfect person' and we are coming up to celebrate His Birthday soon... Everyone else is just 'normal'   
We all have to take each day as it comes and I think it is really brave of some to even post half of the challenges that they have to face in their lives.
Stick with it and thanks for being on here!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. 5.3! So near to having a hat trick of HSs, ach well, I’ve done well to get two in a week. I’m not being greedy. I went for a proper walk yesterday, first one in three weeks. Just five miles, but five VERY muddy miles, blimey, it was like wading through treacle at times. But it was nice to get my walking boots on again, after three weeks of just slippers. Going to try Spag Bol tonight. First red meat for three weeks. Wish me luck.  Have a super Sunday, it’s raining here!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 here...oops!

Not sure there’ll be a walk this morning - it’s absolutely chucking it down and blowing a gale, the type of wind that blows the rain into every nook n cranny LOL. Bloden (aged 10) doesn’t mind cos she’s been a bit stiff lately, but Gwen (aged 6) is already bouncing off the walls. 

This is a pic from yesterday’s walk - looks like we’ve landed on another planet!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.3 here...oops!
> 
> Not sure there’ll be a walk this morning - it’s absolutely chucking it down and blowing a gale, the type of wind that blows the rain into every nook n cranny LOL. Bloden (aged 10) doesn’t mind cos she’s been a bit stiff lately, but Gwen (aged 6) is already bouncing off the walls.
> 
> This is a pic from yesterday’s walk - looks like we’ve landed on another planet!


Absolutely gorgeous, I would love to live near the sea. Or a lake, not fussed really.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I would love to live near the sea. Or a lake, not fussed really.


I insisted we lived by the sea this last house move. My batteries get a proper re-charge every morning just seeing the beach!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning.  

On my bike this morning - its too wet to be exercising outdoors.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Back to rain and gloom after one glorious sunny day yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Did something very unusual yesterday. Bought some very nice Christmas Cards from the Brontë Parsonage museum shop which I will be sending to my Cousins.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

8.5 for me this morning. No jelly babies involved overnight just a lot of stress pushing my levels high. Feeling pretty rotten but it will pass.... eventually. Got my chicken livers last night... last 2 packs on the shelves (luck was with me there) so I need to get busy making that pate today.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning everyone, it’s an 8.3 for me today, the lowest in weeks. Seems going back to a glass of red wine in an evening helps!!!
Have a good day x


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.1 for me on this rainy Sunday. 
@Bloden, what a lovely photo. Our plan when we retire was to move to the coast. Not sure when that will be or whether that will be possible now due to the virus/pensions. Oh well..keep dreaming and looking at photos.
@eggyg, very good to hear you are getting out again. I hope your spag bol is ok


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> just a lot of stress pushing my levels high. Feeling pretty rotten but


@rebrascora, i hope you're ok x


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I would love to live near the sea. Or a lake, not fussed really.


I’ve just had a look outside and I can confirm I’m currently living next to a medium sized puddle


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. Not bad at all considering I had a doughnut yesterday 
Just the one!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a much more respectable 6.4. Saw my friend yesterday and caught up, was lovely. Having my hair done today thank goodness by my DIL. 
I live by the sea and rarely go down there but as I come down my road I get a wonderful view of the coast, now spoilt I might add by the wind farm. 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Morning all and a much more respectable 6.4. Saw my friend yesterday and caught up, was lovely. Having my hair done today thank goodness by my DIL.
> I live by the sea and rarely go down there but as I come down my road I get a wonderful view of the coast, now spoilt I might add by the wind farm.
> Have a good day everyone x


You may not agree but I think wind farms have an industrial charm all of their own.
They’re also rather essential unless we want nuclear power to cover more of our energy needs. Although solar is now catching up with wind for efficiency and cost.


----------



## Inamuddle

Thanks Snowwy for your support. Its good to come on here in the mornings. There is so much information on the forum too. An 8 for me this morning. Husband is making mince pies. I am just going to sniff them rather than eat. 
To make you all jealous yes we live a couple of miles from the coast. Weather is pretty dreary today but i will have a walk later.


----------



## Paulbreen

A slightly elevated 7.8 this morning, despite a relative low carb dinner of Ribeye (medium rare) and pimentos de pardon from the air frier with a little coleslaw, underestimated the carbs a little I think. I do enjoy reading this thread everyday, some of the comments that go along with the daily readings are very funny, I love that despite being diabetic there is so much humour connected to it.
Have a good one folks!!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> You may not agree but I think wind farms have an industrial charm all of their own.
> They’re also rather essential unless we want nuclear power to cover more of our energy needs. Although solar is now catching up with wind for efficiency and cost.


Yes I do agree with you and appreciate they are essential. I am just having to get used to a ‘different view’ to one I have seen for the past 40 years.


----------



## Lanny

11:06 BS 6.6  Reporting in very late today after a Sunday lie in & just had breakfast & midday LR & meds about 30 minutes early!

It’s just starting to turn stormy here with the wind picking up & rain lashing the windows!  Not quite THAT loud, yet, (needing to cover my ears as in Munch’s Scream emoji) but, getting there! 

CAN I just about squeeze in a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day, it I type quickly?


----------



## Lanny

Yes!  I made it with 9 minutes to spare!

Have a lazy, easy Sunday folks & batten your hatches for maybe tomorrow by the time this storm passes us in the West before you lot get it in the East!


----------



## Maca44

5.2 today before breakfast, post meals not going much higher so hopefully meds and diet change are working.


----------



## rebrascora

Maca44 said:


> 5.2 today before breakfast, post meals not going much higher so hopefully meds and diet change are working.


Woohoo! Congratulations!! You got what we call an "House Special"....5.2. It was nominated early on in this thread as the optimum fasting reading, mostly as a bit of fun but also to give us something to aim for and occasionally celebrate achieving.... because who doesn't love to celebrate! Well done. Hope you get many more of them.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 5.2 today before breakfast, post meals not going much higher so hopefully meds and diet change are working.


Well done on your first HS


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your first House Special @Maca44 

It took me AGES to get my first one & I don’t get many so, each one is worth celebrating!


----------



## Inamuddle

I wanted to say, i know that type 1 is hard to deal with, but i also think type 2 can be horrible. My mother in law has type 2. She lied to us for many years about her control. I only found out by accident that a while ago she was missing from the system after not attending appointments. And had to drag her back to the doctor. She now has to have 2 injections a day and keeps not eating. Luckily there is a family member nearby but we are too far to keep an eye on her. It can be hard work. Take care everyone x


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> You may not agree but I think wind farms have an industrial charm all of their own.


I’m not sure I understand the objections to wind generators. There was a time that peasants in Russia threw stones at steam locomotives because they believed they were driven by the devil.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 5.2 today before breakfast, post meals not going much higher so hopefully meds and diet change are working.


Congrats on the House Special!!!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.8 for me this morning. Horrid weather today.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m not sure I understand the objections to wind generators. There was a time that peasants in Russia threw stones at steam locomotives because they believed they were driven by the devil.


I don’t have an objection to them, their purpose is overwhelmingly positive, however when you have been used to a beautiful unobscured view of the sea and then there are 300 odd just in your line of view for me it spoils the view.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, back to double figures 10.3 this morning


----------



## SueEK

Morning 6.9 for me today. Back to work but just for one day so may have to stay later to get as much done as possible. Have a good one all x


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 6.6. Just 4 more get ups left in the longest term ever! Have a good day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 today and a reasonable sleep!
The world of Sainsbury's awaits ...
A BIG Birthday week too!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all, a respectable 7.2 this morning. 
have a great day folks


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.4 this morning
@Bexlee, oh i am so looking forward to Friday. Its been such a long term


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## Bloden

Bexlee said:


> Morning. 6.6. Just 4 more get ups left in the longest term ever! Have a good day


We used to say we were cracking up for the holidays, not breaking up, at the end of term. Not long now!  

Morning folks.  4.9 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good morning everybody. 5.3 for me today.   

Stay well.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9. for me.

Strange day yesterday. Realised I'd forgotten to take my breakfast insulin when my Levels went up to ten mid morning. A very cautious one unit correction and spent the rest of the day just above the hypo zone. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.4 today. I’ve survived the Spag Bol. Still not ready for a sirloin steak though, much to Mr Eggy’s disappointment. I have told him to go ahead and satisfy his caveman urges, but he’s come out in solidarity with me, bless him. Have a Happy Monday. 
@Snowwy 21 again?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.2 first thing


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 3.8 but didn't feel like a hypo and probbaly wasn't as my sensor always reads  lower than blood. I have had a strange few days with my levels, needing more corrections even though I have not eaten that much. Oh well, just the fun of being type one. So grateful for the sensor as it helps me know exactly what is going on. I wish you all a good week.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Didn't manage to get on over the weekend. Lie ins to blame! Saturday a rather poor 6.4, Sunday a 5.8 and today just missed an HS at 05:56 with a 5.3

Yesterday my weight dropped below 16st at 15st 13.6 lbs. Maintained it this morning with 15st 13.5. My goal was to get below 16st by Christmas so slightly ahead of schedule


----------



## Lanny

08:34 BS 7.5  Already had breakfast & forgot to post that earlier as I was playing golf in bed!

Made a bit of a boo boo in that I could have sworn that my weekly shopping is coming today but, it’s for tomorrow! I still have enough to eat but, I was looking forward to having fresh supplies of mushrooms & beansprouts: mushrooms, in particular, don’t stay fresh for long so, only get to eat them in the first half of the week; freezing them dosen’t work either as I’ve tried & when cooked it disintegrates & it’s virtually all water! Also have bought frozen sliced mushrooms, I think already cooked, before & it’s almost the same thing but, can get by if making soup in a pinch as the mushrooms stay intact with loads of water! BUT, no latte this morning & had to make do with a good ole cup of tea: I’ve turned from a tea person, these last month or so, into a coffee person; specifically latte!  Ah well, I get my latte tomorrow, if a bit late as it’s 12:00 to 14:00 delivery slot from asda! Before CV & when asda still did £25 for delivery, without a basket charge & now £40, I used to order twice a week with my main £40 shop from tesco at the start of the week & asda £25 shop midweek: can’t do that anymore as it’s too expensive & just have once a week!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Well done on the weight loss @adrian1der


----------



## adrian1der

Lanny said:


> Well done on the weight loss @adrian1der


Thanks @Lanny 

Next goal is to shed that 0.5lbs for 4st total weight loss   

Then I'll have to work on the next 2st 1lb to get me down to a normal BMI....seems a long way to go but not when I consider how far I've already come


----------



## I_am_me

Hi all, so I am a newbie!  
Mine was 8 this morning, not sure why it was so high, didn’t have anything particularly high carb yesterday.  They are tending to be a bit all over the place as I make some drastic changes to my lifestyle.  However overall average for the last 7 days is 7.3.  Down from 8.1 average the previous week.  So it’s all going in the right direction.


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 and I am feeling quite smug this morning.

I had Chinese banquet last night. Didn't get too uptight about it as it was my brother in law's birthday. Shot myself 5 units Fiasp 20 mins before starting. Had some hot and sour soup with half a dozen prawn crackers, mixed hors d'oevres ie spring roll, chicken wing, spare rib and a wanton, then 3 duck pancakes and a tiny amount of rice with sizzling beef, lemon chicken and sweet and sour pork. Took 2 split dose/correction units nearly 2 hours later and had a further 1 unit correction at bedtime. Didn't manage to do my evening exercise so felt that I was safe going to bed on 10 with 1 correction unit to work on it..... and I did all that without having my Libre to rely on.... finger pricked rather a lot though .
Despite feeling horribly stressed and emotional (had a good heart to heart with my sister which really helped) I am chuffed to bits that I managed it all so well. Have a real MSG hangover this morning though despite drinking pints of water last night. 

Anyway, plans for today involve psyching myself up for a heart to heart with my ex tonight so that we are both very sure walking away from 10 years together is what at least one of us *definitely* wants...  and collecting the rest of my bits and pieces from his house. Think I just need to be sure I have said everything I need to say, in case any of it makes any difference. Don't want to be thinking "what if" or having regrets or uncertainty, as that is self destructive. Feeling pretty fragile, but also quite determined/confident of what I need to do.


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der Congrats from me too! It feels good doesn't it, when you cross these milestones and even more so when you get a few days of remaining below and/or continuing the downward trend. I half expected to hover about the 10st mark when I first dipped below it, but I am more chuffed that I am continuing to keep it below and drop further. Keep at it and you will get there. Just break it down into small achievable targets. Look forward to you hitting your next goal. Please keep us posted on your progress. It is uplifting for everyone I think to read of success.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to post my stats this morning! 5.3


----------



## Snowwy

Welcome @I_am_me to the forum!
Hopefully you will find help and support here on your journey with Diabetes.
No question is too silly so ask away as there are many here with great wisdom and experience. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

I_am_me said:


> Hi all, so I am a newbie!
> Mine was 8 this morning, not sure why it was so high, didn’t have anything particularly high carb yesterday.  They are tending to be a bit all over the place as I make some drastic changes to my lifestyle.  However overall average for the last 7 days is 7.3.  Down from 8.1 average the previous week.  So it’s all going in the right direction.


Hi @I_am_me 
Don't know if this will help. It is my weekly average waking BG from diagnosis. Numbers along the bottom are weeks after diagnosis. So started around 8 and now mid 5's to 6. Took me around 6 weeks to get down to a 6


----------



## I_am_me

adrian1der said:


> Hi @I_am_me
> Don't know if this will help. It is my weekly average waking BG from diagnosis. Numbers along the bottom are weeks after diagnosis. So started around 8 and now mid 5's to 6. Took me around 6 weeks to get down to a 6
> 
> 
> View attachment 15757


That does help.  Thank you.  I am only on week 4 since diagnosis and week 2 since I started to collect the data. At least I am going in the right direction and this makes things much clearer.  Thank you


----------



## adrian1der

Should add that I am eating low carb and I try and do 45 minutes of exercise most days. As you'll see from my signature, I have lost over two stone since diagnosis. And the truth is I feel better than I have done in years!


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der well done on your weight loss, keep at it you’re doing brilliantly 
@I_am_me welcome
@rebrascora hope all goes well this evening whatever the outcome. Such a good plan to say all that needs to be said so there can be no regrets. Stay strong xx


----------



## freesia

Welcome @I_am_me. We are a friendly bunch on here so ask any questions, doesn't matter how silly they seem. Or just come on and have a rant if you have a bad day.
@rebrascora, i hope all goes well tonight. Be strong xx


----------



## Inamuddle

Ďidn't post earlier as woke at 12 and was really annoyed.  Its been below nine all day since.


----------



## Bloden

adrian1der said:


> Should add that I am eating low carb and I try and do 45 minutes of exercise most days. As you'll see from my signature, I have lost over two stone since diagnosis. And the truth is I feel better than I have done in years!


Great work!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.0 @ 4.23am miss being in the 6s but I'm highly stressed so not surprised. 

Niece Tilly got sent home from school, rampant Covid and she doesn't go back till 4th Jan. Teachers getting it as well. There's a new strain too. All we need!  Just when I thought we were getting slightly back to normal...


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Also have bought frozen sliced mushrooms, I think already cooked,


I can’t recall if they are cooked, but I find if you fry them quickly in butter in a hot pan the water boils away quickly and the mushrooms are quite nice. Not as nice as fresh but a good substitute.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for the tip @HenryBennett


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I though I might get in first this morning but I see Alan is well ahead of me.

7.0 this morning after a rough night and the start of a new era in my life. 
Last manure delivery of the season today I think although there might be one more to the same recipient.... will see what they think when I get there. Not sure I will manage to fit two in in the day
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, 9.3 this morning at least we are back into single figures


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning...
Big day tomorrow...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

Well a very dissatisfied 11.4 this morning som DP at work and day 6 of my CGM sensor, Meditronic say they are good for 7 days but the all start going crazy day 5 or 6, pump went to manual mode during the night hence the high reading. The pump CGM works well 4 days a week and the last 3 days it starts to fall apart, ah well it is what it is.
Have a good one folks


----------



## HenryBennett

A better than expected 5.6 this morning after a short break away eating things I shouldn’t.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for the third day running!  
Could be it's _my_ new HS. 
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.2 for me. Have a good day folks


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Forgot to bolus for evening meal yesterday and found I was 15.1 towards bedtime. Overcorrected, and ended up chomping jelly babies at 1am. Now I've got the Libre on prescription, I thought I ought to get to grips with entering my carbs and insulin on the system, I’ve never bothered before as I didn’t think it was giving me any useful info. (I write anything significant down in a paper diary). But that’s twice now I’ve been so obsessed with entering the data that I've forgotten to do the actual jab!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Looking forward to the solstice and the mornings starting to get lighter again. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I've decided to pop in at least once a week as missing you guys! LOL

Woke to 6.0 this morning falling to 4.8 an hour later before breakfast, yesterday woke to 6.1 and fell to 4.2 and hour later, felt it too so popped a couple of glucose tabs

Hope you are all keeping well
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  Oo, Oo, a five point two!

Well, I know an itchy palm means money, but what does an itchy neck mean (apart from something bit me in the night)?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An unprecedented 4.8! Never seen that number on waking before in 10 years. It’s all going crazy in the Eggyg household. Dropped last night’s  basal again and this morning’s, as I was low all day yesterday and didn’t leave the house, so can’t blame any exercise. Don’t mind being low through the day but not on an evening before tea, 4.3 last night. I never quite know what to do. I also had rice last night which normally gives me a much higher reading first thing. Was 8.8 at bedtime but it was only three hours after injecting so I was ok with that knowing there was insulin floating about. This new way of eating is taking some getting used to, how much insulin to take, how many Creon to take and what can I blooming eat that won’t get stuck or go right through me? I’m exhausted, going for a lie down with a wet flannel!  Have a good’un. Only 10 more sleeps!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  Oo, Oo, a five point two!
> 
> Well, I know an itchy palm means money, but what does an itchy neck mean (apart from something bit me in the night)?


It must mean you’re going to get a HS! Congrats!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I've decided to pop in at least once a week as missing you guys! LOL
> 
> Woke to 6.0 this morning falling to 4.8 an hour later before breakfast, yesterday woke to 6.1 and fell to 4.2 and hour later, felt it too so popped a couple of glucose tabs
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well
> xx


Glad to see you even if you’re just popping by


----------



## ColinUK

A bit of a leap for me this morning. Combo of bad sleep and stress resulted in a 6.9 but the upside is I’m having a late breakfast this morning of steak & eggs with a swede latke. 
I’m working 12-8 so I’m thinking if I eat that lot about 10:30-11 it’ll pretty much carry me through the rest of the day.


----------



## Snowwy

Great to see you @Kaylz !


----------



## SueEK

Morning 6.7 today and first day of my isolation. So shall I clean or shall I clean - I think I’ll do some cleaning, woohoo!!
@Kaylz good on you luv, great to see your name pop up xx
@eggyg looks like you’re having to relearn with your different readings but you’re coping remarkably well with all the changes you’re having to deal with.
@Bloden congrats on your HS
Have a good day all x


----------



## Maca44

BG 4.3 before breakfast also down 2lb's by just reducing carbs still eating well.


----------



## Kaylz

Thank you @ColinUK @Snowwy and @SueEK feeling a bit more chipper today, must've been writing out the Christmas cards yesterday that did it! If anyone else from here that knows me well would like one please feel free to send a PM with your address, all ones for posting are from the forum! lol
xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 05:56. School breaks up at lunchtime so my last early morning start until the New Year. However, I have to be at the surgery at 08:05 tomorrow morning for my pneumococcal vaccination and my three month post diagnosis HbA1c. Fingers crossed....

A very nice morning first thing in West Berks although we have just had a really heavy shower. Blue skies again now so looks like being one of those days where things change rapidly.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> It must mean you’re going to get a HS! Congrats!


Hahaha, made me larf!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Bloden


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Well done on  the HS.  Perhaps an itchy neck means that you are neckst in line to win the lottery.


----------



## Lanny

09:53 BS 8.4 Phew! & wiping brow emoji! As  FINALLY went to bed extremely late, well after midnight, ate & then fell asleep more or less straight away & completely forgot to bolus anything at all so, only my midnight basal kept me in single figures this morning!  Actually tried sleeping but, my stomach was so empty that I HAD to eat something & had cheese, seeded crackers & red onion chutney, only a couple of teaspoons thought as that’s all that was left at the bottom of the jar , all washed down with a weak raspberry & lemon cordial!

I kept forgetting to eat yesterday as I was so frustratingly distracted all day playing golf trying to achieve all my challenges on this last week of the season: if I don’t get them all, a new set of challenges will replace them next week at the start of a new season; only stopped to eat when my stomach rumbles were SO loud & volcanically seismic that it affected my concentration when hitting the ball!  Finally gave up & went to bed & I have 5 days left to complete my challenges!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Correction bolus +2 already in & I’ll cook breakfast of eggs, which I’m getting better at doing sunny side up: I’m TERRIBLE at cracking eggs & either smash it too hard that breaks the yolk, not to mention getting shell in the pan, or not hard enough; then, I find it very hard to stop them from sticking in the non stick frying pan without any oil in it as I dry fry everything with no oil! But, practice makes perfect & they’re getting better!


----------



## Inamuddle

Morning another 12 "sighs"
Frustratjng as i now am going up during the night, previously it was dropping. 
Did anyone else watch the panorama documentry on how they developed the oxford astra zenica vaccine. I thought it was excellent. My daughter is a scientist at kings college and it gave me an insight into what goes on.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> @Bloden Well done on  the HS.  Perhaps an itchy neck means that you are neckst in line to win the lottery.


Hee hee hahahaha - very good!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, 7.5 @ 5.27am. I'm listening to carols on YouTube, very festive. Only ten more sleeps? Really? Good grief. 

@Kaylz so glad you are back. I'd like a card, I luvs cards. 
@eggyg I hope it all slots into place soon and becomes second nature to eat that way. 
@Bloden Congratulations on your HS
@Maca44 Congratulations on your weight loss. 
@rebrascora Best wishes for the rest of your life, I hope it's tiptop and longlasting. 

Have a good Tuesday everybody... Mum's had a text from the doc, been offered a jab, but it's in stages. Hassles, they'd have to come here then...


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, good to see you here x


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> That's good 'cos we're missing you, too.


Aww that means so much to me ,thank you!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz I agree, it is so good to see you back and even better if you can make it a regular occurrence. It's not the same without you.


----------



## rebrascora

@Ditto and everyone else who has posted well wishes over the past few days... Many thanks for your support. Feeling pretty fragile today but I have kept busy and worked hard and it will get easier. I know there will be happier times ahead and my old confidence will return.


----------



## Snowwy

@Inamuddle hang in there it will come under control.
Missed the TV programme but so grateful that there are people out there fighting our corner in trying to beat this virus!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny, you asked if Helen’s Tower is round and I incorrectly said yes. It isn’t.


2 hrs 40 mins to walk just over 7 miles from Helen’s Tower to Helen’s Bay.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK we tried your version of swede chips tonight. By jove..they were tasty.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
Well the big day has arrived with a 6.0.
Grateful to He who grants life for sustaining me thus far...
I thought I would share what arrived through the letterbox and also show the 'man' behind the snowman!
Have a blessed day everyone
Blessings Ian (aka Snowwy)


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all a elevated 8.4 but much better morning today, yesterday was a roller coaster, at 1 point I was 17.3, my infusion set had blocked for the first time ever, strange thing was I didn’t feel hyper, I did a quick jab with my spare pen which got me right until I got home from work. 
sensor change day so another muddled few hours coming up... have a good day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 9.2

Very weird evening,  Ate at 5 and went to bed at 7 but found that I had left my mobile downstairs so went to get it.  Got to the last 2 steps of the stairs and felt unwell.  Decided to sit down on  the stairs for a few minutes. 45 minutes later I woke up ringing wet.  Went to my study, got the mobile  and ate 3 JB's. Went back upstairs and had to change my sodden pyjamas. and them went to sleep. Very strange.


----------



## Michael12421

Happy birthday @Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning back to double figures 10 for me. 

@Snowwy  happy birthday, have a good day
@rebrascora hope you have a better day today x


----------



## ColinUK

@Snowwy  happy birthday!

And may I say you don’t look a day over 69!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 and really enjoying new eating habits, when you have eaten crap for years fresh food tastes so good


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.6 again & again this morning.

Happy birthday @Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 and really enjoying new eating habits, when you have eaten crap for years fresh food tastes so good


Amen to that!


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. Ate really mindfully yesterday with nothing even vaguely carby - steak and eggs with a total failure of a swede and spinach fritter for breakfast, a handful of macadamia nuts, olives, little portion of cheese for lunch snack and then cold roast beef salad thing for late supper (finish work at 8 so don’t want anything too heavy) and the results in my BG are obvious. Especially after the spike yesterday.

Up early to put the rubbish out this morning after forgetting to do so last week and hoping I can get through to Three this morning without too much effort so that I can tell them the delivery I’ve been told arrived yesterday simply didn’t. I’ve got two addresses they deliver to and it’s not at either even though DPD have apparently confirmed delivery.

And then work until 8pm again today. And it’ll be a long day. Glad I’ve got Masterchef to look forward to this evening! Don’t know if anyone else is watching it but my money is on Bart. Or Santosh. Or Alex.

Oh, speaking of telly does anyone have any recommendations of things on AppleTV which are worth watching? I’m watching The Morning Show and Tehran but keen to have other recommendations.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 and really enjoying new eating habits, when you have eaten crap for years fresh food tastes so good


With my cooking skills I can prove it’s perfectly possible to make good ingredients taste awful lol


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421  that sounds disconcerting to say the least. Hopefully you have no repeat of the experience.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora It will get better in time. Meanwhile know that we’re all here rooting for you. xx


----------



## HenryBennett

@ColinUK 

Re DPD, I found that it worked when I shouted at someone on the phone. Apparently my father in law had signed for my shiny new iMac. I told them my fil is DEAD, and their driver was to get round to where he dropped it off, pick it up and bring it to me. This he did!

My money is on Bart and has been from the first skills test. Marcus & Monica have an affinity for chefs like Bart - he’s incredibly skilled and knowledgeable and has a great feel. (I’ll probably be wrong)

The only thing I’ve watched on Apple TV+ is Charlie & Ewan taking the long way up. I won’t pay for it when the free trial ends. I’m also trying the free trial of News+ but that’s rubbish too. I was hoping to save the Times digital sub but you can’t read it as a newspaper, you only get access to articles otherwise blocked by the free aggregation service.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> @ColinUK
> 
> Re DPD, I found that it worked when I shouted at someone on the phone. Apparently my father in law had signed for my shiny new iMac. I told them my fil is DEAD, and their driver was to get round to where he dropped it off, pick it up and bring it to me. This he did!
> 
> My money is on Bart and has been from the first skills test. Marcus & Monica have an affinity for chefs like Bart - he’s incredibly skilled and knowledgeable and has a great feel. (I’ll probably be wrong)
> 
> The only thing I’ve watched on Apple TV+ is Charlie & Ewan taking the long way up. I won’t pay for it when the free trial ends. I’m also trying the free trial of News+ but that’s rubbish too. I was hoping to save the Times digital sub but you can’t read it as a newspaper, you only get access to articles otherwise blocked by the free aggregation service.


Forgot that Charlie and Ewan are on there... I’ll look that up.
It’s a free trial. New phone 

I think it’s Barts to lose really but Alex does have that really winning smile. Santosh is not as sharp with presentation and Philly doesn’t quite have the edge that Bart has I think. Still, it’ll be close that’s for sure.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After spikes each time i ate testerday, a steady decline to 4.1 on waking, 5.3 before breakfast. 3 more days to go, i'm shattered.
@Snowwy Happy Birthday, have a lovely day.
@Michael12421, i hope you are ok!!
@rebrascora, keep strong, we are here if you need us.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another HS, so does that mean it’s a (5.)2 in a row? My niece is doing a maths degree - I’ll ask her!

Your hypos are really sneaky @Michael12421. I hope you feel ok this morning.

A great big HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Snowwy!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Sounds s bit damp out there. I hope it clears up s bit later as I'm going to hospital this afternoon for a venesection. It's only a ten minute walk but I don't fancy sitting there in sodden clothes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all,5.9 here, was having one of those dreams when the alarm went off, where everyone was rushing around. Was glad to wake up for a rest.
Happy birthday, @Snowwy , have a great day. A ‘significant' birthday theses days is one that bumps you into the next category up for the vaccine. I’ve got one coming up in early January!

Bart has been a front runner from the off, @ColinUK, and I like him, but I’ve seen strong candidates have a last minute wobble, Santosh and Alex are very strong, and Philly has been improving so much through the past couple of rounds, it’s anybody's really.

Good luck, @khskel, I hope the sun shines for you, or at least that the interminable rain stops!


----------



## Kaylz

Well I saw it was @Snowwy 's birthday so had to pop in again to wish you a very happy birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!

Me? Increased Tresiba a few days ago due to rising throughout the day, this morning woke to 4.2 and had 3 glucose tabs, an hour later 3.7! WTF? I ate 3 digestives at bedtime last night as was 5.8 but if I take any less basal then I have higher readings in the afternoons, feeling slightly defeated I can tell you xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much more Eggy like 6.2, that’ll be the through the night munchies I had. Not something I usually do but couldn’t sleep and got up at 1am to read, then I felt hungry. You know how the rest goes, so actually surprised it’s only 6.2.
Happy Big Birthday @Snowwy you must have a strong post person! Have a great day. 
@Bloden congrats again on another itchy neck! 
@ColinUK Bart has been my favourite from the start but I do have a soft spot for Santosh. I’m so glad Jono has left, could not take to him at all. Caviar ice cream! Yuk! I don’t mind who wins now he’s gone.
Have a great day, the weather is wet and wild up here and we have to venture into town.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A much more Eggy like 6.2, that’ll be the through the night munchies I had. Not something I usually do but couldn’t sleep and got up at 1am to read, then I felt hungry. You know how the rest goes, so actually surprised it’s only 6.2.
> Happy Big Birthday @Snowwy you must have a strong post person! Have a great day.
> @Bloden congrats again on another itchy neck!
> @ColinUK Bart has been my favourite from the start but I do have a soft spot for Santosh. I’m so glad Jono has left, could not take to him at all. Caviar ice cream! Yuk! I don’t mind who wins now he’s gone.
> Have a great day, the weather is wet and wild up here and we have to venture into town.


I got the idea behind the ice cream but the sticky toffee pudding as a concept left me cold. I really don’t want my pud to taste in the slightest bit beefy.
Did laugh when he took criticism really badly though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Wow thank you so much everyone, yes I have moved up a category for the vaccine, but also into another age group for 5k Parkruns!

Amazingly too, after many many months of waiting, we finally got our holiday refund back!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy birthday to @Snowwy and congratulation to @Bloden on the HS - hope you're going for a hat trick tomorrow. 

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me this morning at 06:59. Dull and drizzly in West Berks this morning. Bobbed into the surgery to be filled with holes - pneumococcal vaccine and bloods for my HbA1c. Feels like I was handing in my home work - now I have to wait for the score....

Returned home to find a letter from the Berkshire Eye Screening Programme saying that my tests where all OK so that's a worry gone away at lest until December 2021!

Happy birthday @Snowwy - I hope you have a great day.

@rebrascora stay strong. Everyone is here if you need them

@Bloden congrats on the HS!

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday @Snowwy  A very handsome looking snowman you are too!

09:39 BS 5.7  Feels great to be back in the 5’s: remembered to bolus for dinner!

Ooohhhh!  I knew I would be getting a BIG refund on my electrics bill & I duly got the letter & got a refund of £999 pounds with it going directly into the bank account this time so, no need, especially in these CV times, to deposit a cheque & GO to the bank physically! Because of 1 massive electrics bill 2 years ago I’ve been:- 1. MUCH more circumspect in my electrics use & 2. overpaying an elevated monthly payment for 2 years that resulted in refunds of about £1000 at the end of the year! But,I’m now told that my monthly payments are going back to what they were 2 years ago!

I feel like a kid in a toystore in that I treated myself to yet another new Apple product in 2 months: the iPad mini 5 will be delivered to my door 21-23/12/20; just in time for Christmas & I’m excited!  AND a jumping up & down, happy bunny!

It’s brewing up a storm again outside with the wind & rain lashing at the windows but, I’m lovely, warm & Sunny on the Inside!  Ooohhhh! I haven’t felt that Sunny on the Inside feeling in some time & I’ve forgotten how LOVELY it feels!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  May you all stay warm & Sunny on the Inside!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Forgot to say that I’ve been watching Tiny World & the even better Earth at Night In Colour on Apple TV+  The night time wildlife series is definitely something new I’ve never seen before & looks amazingly stunning on my new iPhone SE albeit the small 4.7 inch screen! Just started watching & saw the 1st. episode of a lioness multitasking at night: hunting alone for her pride, having to leave her 3 cubs alone to do so, kills a wildebeest on her own, barely gets to eat any of it herself before hyenas wild dogs come sniffing around, the male lion & leader of the pride chases them off & then takes the kill himself & chases her off, when she goes to find her cubs there’s only 1 & the other 2 are missing, it takes her 4 nights for her to find them & the whole family are reunited! All in wonderful, amazing colour filmed at night with new technology low vision cameras! I’m looking forward to seeing the other 5 episodes today!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @Anitram


----------



## Michael12421

Your hypos are really sneaky @Michael12421. I hope you feel ok this morning.

Yes they are sneaky.  I find it hard to understand why it happened.  \before dinner I was 11.2 and only injected 4 units of NR. I had a salmon steak in a sauce of butter, garlic, lemon and parsley, with cabbage and a load of mashed potato. After 2 hours of eating I can't understand why I had a hypo.


----------



## mrmessy

Am here thanks to the very helpful @rebrascora , who pointed me in this direction.

Will hopefully get the hang of this, but my blood sugar when I woke up at 05:15 was 4.1, I had a porridge and injected 50% of my usual NovoRapid dose as I went out for my first run in about 6 weeks, which went well (3.5 miles), but I rapidly (and predictably) went down to 2.9 whilst walking home/warming down. Had half a bottle of Lucozade Sport and had a croissant (with 2 units of NR) and now up at 10.2


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today.
@rebrascora hope you’re ok x
@Anitram and @Bloden congrats on the HSssss x
@Michael12421 you are one scary dude x
@mrmessy welcome  
And of course @Snowwy wishing you a wonderful big birthday and what a clever little ‘man’ there for getting you the perfect pressie xx
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Inamuddle

Happy birthday Snowwy. A 9 for me. Had to stay up till midnight to book another food delivery for after christmas. The slots disapear so quickly.


----------



## rebrascora

Really kind of everyone to be so supportive. Thanks so much! Managed to get some sleep last night which was good. Struggling to eat much but I am getting some food into me and the bonus is that I am rapidly approaching my 91/2stone target. Nothing like a relationship breakdown for knocking a few pounds off you, and since the last few lbs are always the most difficult to shed once you get near to your target weight, I am going to take this as a silver lining. 

Pleased to see that I am on the rather crowded 5.6 step this morning and very happy with that as the company is good.
Actually woke up 2 hours earlier feeling hot and uncomfortable and thought I might be going low but was 7.1, so I potentially dropped 1.5 mmols in that last couple of hours without any insulin on board as I took my morning Levemir a bit  earlier yesterday. I did do quite a bit of exercise/physical work yesterday though.

Happy Birthday @Snowwy Lovely photo of you and the young chap and a bit of blue sky is always nice to see in the background. Hope you have a lovely day and you are able to celebrate as much as the current restrictions allow.

@Bloden Many congratulations on two in a row!! Woohoo! Can't wait for tomorrow.... Can you get a Colin hat trick??

@Michael12421 Sorry to read that you had another hypo. I wonder if that could have been the Bolus insulin. I know we blame the Toujeo for your problems but timing wise that sounds more like it may have been NR and since you have the Toujeo dialed back a bit, I wonder if you got your bolus calculation slightly wrong. You do seem to be quite sensitive to insulin. Hope you are feeling better today.

@Kaylz We might all have to find ourselves having "special birthdays" each day so that we can keep you here.... Someone draw up a rota! 
I have been having a similar problem with early morning levels dropping despite reducing basal.... and then having to do corrections through the day to keep levels from going too high. I spent all day on 10 yesterday despite doing loads of exercise, but twice recently I have done small corrections to 10s and very rapidly ended up in the 3s so I am wary of correcting when I need to drive, as I did yesterday. I have just accepted that it is better to need corrections through the day as have hypos before I get up on a morning. Hopefully it is just a phase and it will pass and normality, whatever that is, will resume sooner or later for both of us. I think @Robin may have been having similar problems recently.... maybe something in the air!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh I missed that...
@Anitram Congrats Martin on your House Special this morning too! Looks like people are pushing for the HS Championship finishing line at the end of the year!  

and @mrmessy Welcome to the thread. So pleased you have joined us but sorry to hear you had a hypo this morning. Hope you are feeling better now and the after effect of your run brings your levels down again.


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 you are one scary dude x  I don't mean to be scary. I just report things the way they are or were.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I have just accepted that it is better to need corrections through the day as have hypos before I get up on a morning. Hopefully it is just a phase and it will pass and normality, whatever that is, will resume sooner or later for both of us. I think @Robin may have been having similar problems recently.... maybe something in the air!


Yes. My problem is that sometimes I drop like a stone as soon as my head touches the pillow (last night was one of those nights, I was chomping jelly babies at 2am again) And sometimes not. As in, I don’t drop at all. So every night is a bit of a lottery, and thinking back over the day, now what did I do, what effect is it likely to have on me overnight? Last night should have been obvious, I’d been heaving jump stands and heavy wooden poles around for my daughter in the morning, and my BG had risen while I was doing it, so looking back, my liver was pumping out, and would need to replenish overnight. But I'd forgotten that by bedtime, so I still managed to get it wrong.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin. You are so right! I have been trying to keep my activity levels a bit more consistent recently and that is definitely helping but I know it is so easy to forget what you were doing earlier in the day. 
I go out to do evening feeds between 8 and 10pm which is lots of walking and physical work and that way I can have a bolus free low carb evening meal and work it off and then a protein/fat snack with a bit of carbs  (cheese or a good dollop of pate on 2 multigrain biscuits last night) at bedtime to take me up between 10-12 to stop me dropping too low. It is not ideal but gives me a bit more peace of mind going to sleep. 

Working without Libre at the moment is making it a bit more tricky and I missed my replacement delivery from Abbott yesterday, so need to chase that down today and hopefully life will be a little easier again.... I miss my 30 scans a day reassurance, especially at breakfast time and the convenience through the night! Got my timing of breakfast horribly wrong yesterday and dropped to 2.2 (finger prick... Yikes!!) before I knew where I was, because I got busy whilst I was waiting for insulin to kick in, whereas normally I scan every 5 mins to hit the optimum point to start eating. Probably why I was high most of the day after that. Of course my heart has been pounding with stress for the past few days and I have felt nauseous a lot of the time so I missed the hypo signs until I was a bit far gone.... My excuse is that my mind has been elsewhere, but that was certainly a bit of a reality check and now making a point of being more switched on and focused with my diabetes.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I agree with @rebrascora that was probably down to bolus, are you still weighing your portions and calculating carbs?

@rebrascora if I decrease the basal by a unit then corrections don't work, I'll see how I am the rest of today (was 6.5 when I tested for dinner despite 30g unbloused for this morning) and tomorrow and if it's the same I'll decrease it half a unit, eating at bedtime is welcomed by me as I'm starving by then but hypo's aren't the best way to start the day, I have been less stressed the last 2 days as my grandad hasn't been done but he's due today so may just rise again, they (mum and grandad) just don't seem to understand what it's doing to me and what it could do long term so aren't bothered  xx


----------



## Michael12421

Yes @Kaylz  I am doing all of that. I even take into account all of the walking and any physical work that I do. Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @Michael12421 you are one scary dude x  I don't mean to be scary. I just report things the way they are or were.


You know we just all want the best for you xx


----------



## Michael12421

Oh I do know that and appeciate it very much. It's hard work isn't it?


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Filthy weather here, very dark all day. 6.9 @ far too early! Have a good rest of the day all. 

Happy birthday @Snowwy ... that's a cracking photo.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good morning. After spikes each time i ate testerday, a steady decline to 4.1 on waking, 5.3 before breakfast. 3 more days to go, i'm shattered.
> @Snowwy Happy Birthday, have a lovely day.
> @Michael12421, i hope you are ok!!
> @rebrascora, keep strong, we are here if you need us.
> Have a good day everyone.


Only 2 now @freesia !!! I’m crawling my way through - feels like crawling through golden syrup.  I gave up or maybe in today, we watched a proper movie film! Haven’t done that in a while but they’re shattered too. I think a couple may have had a little snooze!


----------



## Bexlee

Snowwy said:


> Wow thank you so much everyone, yes I have moved up a category for the vaccine, but also into another age group for 5k Parkruns!
> 
> Amazingly too, after many many months of waiting, we finally got our holiday refund back!


Happy belated (as it’s almost over) birthday @Snowwy


----------



## Bexlee

No idea what my waking level was I can’t remember !!! but my going to bed level is a 5.2 !!!


----------



## rebrascora

Bexlee said:


> No idea what my waking level was I can’t remember !!! but my going to bed level is a 5.2 !!!


Nice try but not accepting it as a house special I'm afraid. Good luck with the final 2 days. Hope they go smoothly. It will be Friday afternoon before you know it!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, it’s a 10.5 for me this morning ‍♀️


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 this morning.

I was expecting Philli to go last night. Three excellent finalists.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
First new day of my 70th year with a 5.8!
Not sure how I managed that with the delish cake I ate yesterday!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up early with a 5.8. Been awake since 5.30 must be the excitement of tonight’s Masterchef final. @HenryBennett the right one went home last night. Philli took on more than she could chew, good effort though. I can’t call the winner, I don’t mind really, as long as it’s Santosh!   Asking for a friend, how can MC  make you cry? I’m , err,  I mean my friend, is going to be a mess tonight.
In other non related MC news, my 83 year old ma- in-law is having her first Covid jab today. It’s getting closer.  Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Happy Birthday @Snowwy  A very handsome looking snowman you are too!
> 
> 09:39 BS 5.7  Feels great to be back in the 5’s: remembered to bolus for dinner!
> 
> Ooohhhh!  I knew I would be getting a BIG refund on my electrics bill & I duly got the letter & got a refund of £999 pounds with it going directly into the bank account this time so, no need, especially in these CV times, to deposit a cheque & GO to the bank physically! Because of 1 massive electrics bill 2 years ago I’ve been:- 1. MUCH more circumspect in my electrics use & 2. overpaying an elevated monthly payment for 2 years that resulted in refunds of about £1000 at the end of the year! But,I’m now told that my monthly payments are going back to what they were 2 years ago!
> 
> I feel like a kid in a toystore in that I treated myself to yet another new Apple product in 2 months: the iPad mini 5 will be delivered to my door 21-23/12/20; just in time for Christmas & I’m excited!  AND a jumping up & down, happy bunny!
> 
> It’s brewing up a storm again outside with the wind & rain lashing at the windows but, I’m lovely, warm & Sunny on the Inside!  Ooohhhh! I haven’t felt that Sunny on the Inside feeling in some time & I’ve forgotten how LOVELY it feels!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  May you all stay warm & Sunny on the Inside!


That’s all fab news @Lanny - I’ve just cut my mobile costs by getting a new iPhone 12 mini - and it’s great!
What are you doing with your old iPad mini (assuming you had one)?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Up early with a 5.8. Been awake since 5.30 must be the excitement of tonight’s Masterchef final. @HenryBennett the right one went home last night. Philli took on more than she could chew, good effort though. I can’t call the winner, I don’t mind really, as long as it’s Santosh!   Asking for a friend, how can MC  make you cry? I’m , err,  I mean my friend, is going to be a mess tonight.
> In other non related MC news, my 83 year old ma- in-law is having her first Covid jab today. It’s getting closer.  Have a good day.


Going to watch it this morning before work so don’t tell me who went


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Only 2 now @freesia !!! I’m crawling my way through - feels like crawling through golden syrup.  I gave up or maybe in today, we watched a proper movie film! Haven’t done that in a while but they’re shattered too. I think a couple may have had a little snooze!


@Bexlee, we can do it! 
Ha..i know exactly how you feel! Our 5-7yr olds are excited, tired, fussy and i'm shattered trying to be so upbeat every day. I've done all the christmas cards, inserts and calendars with them. Today, i need to wrap their presents in between doing work with them and this afternoon is party afternoon. I'm looking forward to 4pm when i'll get home and crash on the sofa. Its a lovely time of year to work with the kids but exhausting 
Anyway, 5.0 for me this morning.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

I’m out of test strips. Hoping they’re delivered today or tomorrow.

So this means I can eat whatever I want and it won’t impact my BG levels right?! lol

UPDATE:
Found a spare pot of test strips! 5.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Looking forward to the MC final too. I don’t mind who wins either, @eggyg (as long as it’s Santosh) Or the other two,(no spoilers for @ColinUK )


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.9 for me. Steady rise on the graph overnight. A consequence of the blood letting yesterday? We shall see.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Paulbreen

A dodgy 10 today, fitted a new sensor for my pump and 9 hours later it crapped out with change sensor, too late to start a new one so set the pump to manual and went to sleep, apparently the pump was bleeping all night according to my wife but I never heard it lol.
Quarterly diabetic visit for bloods today and a CT scan for my broken leg regeneration so I’m quite excited to see if I can get the metal out of my leg soon fingers crossed.
Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

What can I say? Another 5.2 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me this morning and* dropped *to 4.2 after I got up (where's my FOTF... normally it would head skyward) and felt hypo with it, so had a prune. 
My routine has changed as the horses have come in for the winter now, so no hauling haylage and feeds up the hill 3-4 times a day, but more sweeping and mucking out and boy do I have mud monsters to clean up! Gave myself 1 unit of basal last night as numbers started to climb before bed and really happy with result this morning. Not had any bolus insulin yet as wanted to get morning stables done before breakfast. So, just when I had things figured out a bit with my diabetes, my regime is now totally changing to accommodate the horses new routine... May take a bit of ironing out to get my levels settled again and know what I am doing.


----------



## rebrascora

@MeeTwoTeeTwo..... Jammy is all I can say!  Totally jealous and I am owning it!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.....(drum roll)....4 - can’t beat you for strings of HS @ColinUK!

Going to be checking the shed today to make sure we’ve got all the DIY kit we need for the new Welsh lockdown...might as well make the most it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

07:17 BS 6.3 

Really enjoyed watching Earth at Night in Colour yesterday & the most surprising one was about Peregrine Falcons in Chicago nose diving like a neon lit up bullet down the side of skyscrapers, as cover, to swoop down unseen by other birds until the last second when they can’t get away! Wow!  There are 10 nesting pairs of them in downtown Chicago & can catch as many as 10 birds an hour to keep their chicks fed! Apparently Chicago is on the migration flight path & the bright city lights reflecting off the glass windows of the skyscrapers really confuse birds with hundreds of them colliding into them & are killed during migration: there’s a team of people going round the city picking up birds, documenting those that died & helping the few that survive their falls! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- @ColinUK I’m just keeping it as the screen is quite badly scratched in quite a few places.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today, guess that was the chilli with really small portion of rice   Another day of cleaning today, downstairs today, oh the joys of isolating.
@Bexlee and @freesia I feel for you, last day tomorrow, keep going 
Have a nice day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Up early with a 5.8. Been awake since 5.30 must be the excitement of tonight’s Masterchef final. @HenryBennett the right one went home last night. Philli took on more than she could chew, good effort though. I can’t call the winner, I don’t mind really, as long as it’s Santosh!   Asking for a friend, how can MC  make you cry? I’m , err,  I mean my friend, is going to be a mess tonight.
> In other non related MC news, my 83 year old ma- in-law is having her first Covid jab today. It’s getting closer.  Have a good day.


Don’t contestants ever watch previous series? The judges always advise the chefs not to take on too much. A couple of nights ago one of the chefs was advised by the judges not to take on too much - the guy who was always running around the kitchen. Instead of taking the advice he took it as a challenge and failed. No one to blame but himself. 
I’m still rooting for Bart. But the judges love all the new ingredients and flavours that Santosh is introducing them to. My guess is he’ll win, but it’ll be very close.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> That’s all fab news @Lanny - I’ve just cut my mobile costs by getting a new iPhone 12 mini - and it’s great!
> What are you doing with your old iPad mini (assuming you had one)?


I’m really attracted to the 12 mini but won’t give up the telephoto lens on the Pro. Pro Max is too big, especially if you also have an iPad.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m really attracted to the 12 mini but won’t give up the telephoto lens on the Pro. Pro Max is too big, especially if you also have an iPad.


I was a little concerned that the Mini might be too small after the XR but it’s really not. And it’s as light as a feather. 

Alas my iPad is no more so I’m currently exploring options regarding tablets. Not entirely sure I actually _need_ an iPad or if I’d be better off buying, and it pains me to say this, an Amazon Fire tablet and loading Google Play Store on it.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Don’t contestants ever watch previous series? The judges always advise the chefs not to take on too much. A couple of nights ago one of the chefs was advised by the judges not to take on too much - the guy who was always running around the kitchen. Instead of taking the advice he took it as a challenge and failed. No one to blame but himself.
> I’m still rooting for Bart. But the judges love all the new ingredients and flavours that Santosh is introducing them to. My guess is he’ll win, but it’ll be very close.


My head says Bart. My heart says Alex. 
Regardless of who actually wins there’s no doubt that Santosh will do a cook book. And they’ll all have huge success following this series. 
I can see Alex carving out a TV career.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> I was a little concerned that the Mini might be too small after the XR but it’s really not. And it’s as light as a feather.
> 
> Alas my iPad is no more so I’m currently exploring options regarding tablets. Not entirely sure I actually _need_ an iPad or if I’d be better off buying, and it pains me to say this, an Amazon Fire tablet and loading Google Play Store on it.


If you don’t already, it’s worth keeping an eye out on the Apple store for “certified refurbished” iPads.

I’m having to talk firmly to myself not to succumb to the 12. It’s idiotic to upgrade every year.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 for me but it went low after work last night 3.6 as I was working late.


----------



## mrmessy

8.2 this morning. Had a few beers yesterday as part of virtual leaving do, then virtual catch up with former colleagues, then virtual poker with friends!! I will have to keep a close eye on it today as my levels are likely to plummet at some stage!

Good to hear @ColinUK talking about the iPhone 12 mini - I got one a few weeks ago and love it! But I bought a case as well and saw in the technical notes that the magnets in it could cause issues with medical equipment - I wear a Dexcom G6 sensor, and don't go through airport X-ray scanners etc, so I returned the case   But the Apple website assuaged my worries about the magnets in the iPhone itself!


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> If you don’t already, it’s worth keeping an eye out on the Apple store for “certified refurbished” iPads.
> 
> I’m having to talk firmly to myself not to succumb to the 12. It’s idiotic to upgrade every year.


Had my XR for two years and the previous one for three I think. I pass them to my folks.


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this morning.  Now on my new pump, but in manual mode to start with.  Happy to take things step by step.  It is a bit confusing finding my way round the new screens, and some things having new names.  Also learning my way round the new phone, and it feels very similar, except that the pump is a bit more vital.

Had a massive spike last night due to operator error, or should I say a large glass of beer.  I usually stick to wine, so forgot about the carbs!!!  Found out to raise the Bolus as I knew at 17.6 it would need a bit more to bring me down!!!

A beautiful day here, cold but sunny.  Wrapping up and off to the Farmers Market for our (wild) venison for our ‘Christmas’ meal on Saturday, via Zoom with all my family.  They would usually all be here, so it will be different but glad that we are still ‘getting together’, with people from Tier 3.

Have fun.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Over 9 for me, self-inflicted due to three After Eights and one of each Festival out of Mum's Christmas hamper that came yesterday. I'm a silly bitca. 

Back in the day I'd have eaten the entire box of After Eights and all the Festivals. That's why I'm in this mess and thinking about Switzerland. Why do we have to go there? Stupid. We should have somewhere here. I don't want to go messy, I want to go clean and no hassle to anyone. Have a good day all.


----------



## adrian1der

Another 6.0 for me at 07:07 this morning. Sat in the office finishing off a piece of work for a client and it is a beautiful sunny day with blue skies through the window here in West Berkshire. It's my son's tenth birthday tomorrow and he wants to take the dog to the seaside. The forecast is drizzly and damp for tomorrow - should have gone today!


----------



## Ditto

Hee! The dog. LOL


----------



## Lanny

Even the iPhone 12 mini is too big for me & I’m glad I didn’t wait for it to come out: knew when I bought iPhone SE that the 12 mini would be launching soon but, my old iPhone 6 was ONLY just about manageable in my small size 5 hand; the price had just dropped considerably for the SE too after the launch of iPhone 12. Because of the retina display, my 1st iOS device with it, the SE looks MUCH bigger than it is when watching videos on it & much lighter to hold in my hand!


----------



## mrmessy

Lanny said:


> Even the iPhone 12 mini is too big for me & I’m glad I didn’t wait for it to come out: knew when I bought iPhone SE that the 12 mini would be launching soon but, my old iPhone 6 was ONLY just about manageable in my small size 5 hand; the price had just dropped considerably for the SE too after the launch of iPhone 12. Because of the retina display, my 1st iOS device with it, the SE looks MUCH bigger than it is when watching videos on it & much lighter to hold in my hand!


I always had an issue with my old iPhone 8 being too big for me to reach the top of the screen, but the iPhone 12 mini is actually smaller than the 8 in total size, but the screen itself covers more of the phone! So I'm delighted with it


----------



## silentsquirrel

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> First new day of my 70th year with a 5.8!
> Not sure how I managed that with the delish cake I ate yesterday!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Glad you enjoyed your cake, Snowwy, belated birthday greetings from me.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Even the iPhone 12 mini is too big for me & I’m glad I didn’t wait for it to come out: knew when I bought iPhone SE that the 12 mini would be launching soon but, my old iPhone 6 was ONLY just about manageable in my small size 5 hand; the price had just dropped considerably for the SE too after the launch of iPhone 12. Because of the retina display, my 1st iOS device with it, the SE looks MUCH bigger than it is when watching videos on it & much lighter to hold in my hand!


The iPhone SE is exceptional value and a good choice.


----------



## Snowwy

The cakes... @silentsquirrel were individual handmade cheesecakes


----------



## Paulbreen

Paulbreen said:


> A dodgy 10 today, fitted a new sensor for my pump and 9 hours later it crapped out with change sensor, too late to start a new one so set the pump to manual and went to sleep, apparently the pump was bleeping all night according to my wife but I never heard it lol.
> Quarterly diabetic visit for bloods today and a CT scan for my broken leg regeneration so I’m quite excited to see if I can get the metal out of my leg soon fingers crossed.
> Everyone have a great day!!


A very respectable 58% (7.5%) for my HBA1C this morning, I'm quite happy with that !


----------



## Lanny

Very lush! @Snowwy & a drooling emoji!


----------



## adrian1der

Well @Anitram looks like we both got Tier 3


----------



## adrian1der

West Berks is running at 174 - I work from home and only venture out for the school run and shopping so little impact on us as well


----------



## Inamuddle

Afternoon
An 11 for me again. Now I can hear you saying why isn't she changing her Tejeou again. Well because I am tweaking other things including medication and trying to get a consistant set of results. If I do increase my basal you can bet I will get hypos during the day. Its the next thing to try.


----------



## Snowwy

@Inamuddle trying to bring balance to your body by regular testing and adjusting must be very challenging for you and all T1's. I take my bobble hat off to you!


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle Far better to be too high as too low. Take your time to tweak and adjust things. You can always correct a high fasting reading with a bit of quick acting insulin at breakfast.... and that Toujeo seems to be tricky stuff so you are wise to be careful with increasing the dose. 
No one here is judging you on your morning readings, but do keep us posted with the different strategies you are trying to deal with it, firstly so we know you are working on it and secondly so others can perhaps learn from the different things you are trying.... Like... I have had problems with night time hypos despite reducing my evening basal to zero so I have been increasing my BG at bedtime with slow release foods like protein and fat to help stabilise my levels through the night.

Have you tried setting an alarm for something like 2 or 3am and testing then to see if your high levels on a morning might be down to Dawn Phenomenon, rather than running high all night.... if that makes sense.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi Barbara, thank you for your concern. I have always had rubbish bs it's a surprise that I am still alive i think. My aim has been to stop the swings from highs to lows. So a steady reading throughout the day is good. Some days it has been around 6 all day. Today it has been higher.  At the moment i am trying to sort my thyroid meds.
 Most importantly i am trying to fight the depression and the loneliness and the fact that trying to do even basic tasks feels impossible. Coming onto the forum has been a real boost. Thank you everyone


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @Bexlee, we can do it!
> Ha..i know exactly how you feel! Our 5-7yr olds are excited, tired, fussy and i'm shattered trying to be so upbeat every day. I've done all the christmas cards, inserts and calendars with them. Today, i need to wrap their presents in between doing work with them and this afternoon is party afternoon. I'm looking forward to 4pm when i'll get home and crash on the sofa. Its a lovely time of year to work with the kids but exhausting
> Anyway, 5.0 for me this morning.
> Have a good day everyone


I’m not sure I could “do” little kids with cut and stick?! Parties! My sister does little kids sounds stressful. I like control far too much. We had the complexity of density calculations (if only they’d listen to the instructions!) and electrolysis today oh and chromatography Christmas cards with year 7 now that was traumatic when they had scissors out and little bits everywhere! Quizzes tomorrow ..... have a great last day @freesia


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap with @Michael12421 with a 5.6 also!
Still tier 2 here in West Sussex but had a meal booked 'Twixmas' in a restaurant now 50 yards over the Surrey border   
You can see where this one is going...
Ah well, onwards and upwards.
Yuk weather outside too.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 this morning.

Well done Alex, the new Masterchef Pro. Three brilliant chefs, very difficult to separate.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning a 5.4 after a 2.3 at just after midnight. Last day of term, I assume it’ll be a little chaotic with the clever suggestion last minutes of a staggered return, on-line teaching and mass testing in schools. If you read the news article the government suggestion of get a parent or governor to do the tests !? The mind boggles. 

Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Well done Alex, the new Masterchef Pro. Three brilliant chefs, very difficult to separate.


He was the only one who didn’t really put a foot wrong in the final though and a really well deserved win.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.4. Friday is babysitting day and today is our last day of providing “informal and unpaid childcare” as our little Sadie turns three on the 30th of this month and is going to pre school on the 4th January.   I can’t believe it, where does the time go? We’ll miss her very much, she truly is a little angel, but time for her to enter the next stage in her life. We’ll have a year off and new granddaughter, due in March, will also need “ informal and unpaid childcare” by this time next year. No rest for the wicked! Have a fantastic Friday. Seven sleeps!
Great show last night @HenryBennett a very deserving winner and two amazing runners up. They will all go far in their careers, I’m sure.


----------



## ColinUK

Alex’s restaurant currently charges £15 for a three course lunch. I expect that will go up quite a bit next year!


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, late on parade today forgot to record online but it was a 10.5 for me at 6am


----------



## ColinUK

And after being awake since 3am for no apparent reason I scored a 6.7 this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> And after being awake since 3am for no apparent reason I scored a 6.7 this morning.


Stress?!


----------



## HenryBennett

Yes, @eggyg, they’ll all do well and deservedly.

Agree, @ColinUK, he was at the top of his game. There was little to choose between Alex and Bart and Marcus summed it up when he said, “Alex is the future.” imo Santosh made the mistake (as so many do) of doing a bit too much - brilliant as he was.

I think this series was better than it’s been for many years without the trips around the world to the ridiculously outrageously expensive restaurants that 99.99% of viewers will never visit, or even look into.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> I’m not sure I could “do” little kids with cut and stick?! Parties! My sister does little kids sounds stressful. I like control far too much. We had the complexity of density calculations (if only they’d listen to the instructions!) and electrolysis today oh and chromatography Christmas cards with year 7 now that was traumatic when they had scissors out and little bits everywhere! Quizzes tomorrow ..... have a great last day @freesia


Now that sounds more stressful to me! Density calculations?? Electrolysis?? I thought that was hair removal!! Have a good last day.
Well i was up half the night. New sensor applied when i got home from work, started up an hour before bed. When ready, it kept reading LO before suddenly starting with readings all over the place, one time reading 4.2 when finger prick 8.6!! Settling down now but checking with finger pricks and ringing Abott today.
Anyway, finger prick at breakfast is 7.6.
Have a good day everyone, its Friday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

My Libre sensor has lost the will to give proper readings - “yeah, whatevs, you’re hypo” for the last 24 hours  - so it’s a good thing it’s change over day!

Kids n scissors, eek @Bexlee. Nightmare!

I’m glad you found us @Inamuddle.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Stress?!


Combo of a little stress related to lockdown. Woke feeling a bit melancholy yesterday and work Christmas party on zoom last night. 

Ate ok during the day but not so good in the evening even though low carb. 

Also developments in the saga of the court case which doesn’t really help. 

And trying to balance the books when I don’t know what my income is month on month.

So yes, just a little stress. And a cat who’s been a bit of a pain the last few days. As much as I love him of course.

Still it’s Discovery and Mando day today and I can do those before work!

Going to start going back to the gym during this holiday break too I think. That really helps my mental health. As does eating right.


----------



## ColinUK

@HenryBennett I rather enjoyed the trips to Noma and those weird “I’m going to forage for only left handed ingredients and then cook them in the flame of fire stolen from crater of an active volcano and then serve it on a slab of wood carved by trained beavers in my restaurant which serves 2 covers and is only open once every 14.5 hrs and has no phone, email, website, or post address but is booked for the next millennia” segments.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @HenryBennett I rather enjoyed the trips to Noma and those weird “I’m going to forage for only left handed ingredients and then cook them in the flame of fire stolen from crater of an active volcano and then serve it on a slab of wood carved by trained beavers in my restaurant which serves 2 covers and is only open once every 14.5 hrs and has no phone, email, website, or post address but is booked for the next millennia” segments.


That made me laugh!


----------



## Maca44

5.0 for me, sick of this weather I like cold crispy days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Libre said 6.3 when I woke up 15 minutes ago, but I knew a lower reading would be along if I waited. Sometimes if my BG is on the up first thing, the algorithm overeggs it, then it realises I’m not carrying on with the Dawn Rise, and adjusts itself.
The best man on the night won Masterchef, I thought Alex was improving with every episode, including the final, whereas the others, excellent as they both were, had plateaued.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me with a nice flat overnight graph.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 
Another wet and miserable morning, so indoor exercising is in order.

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Well i was up half the night. New sensor applied when i got home from work, started up an hour before bed. When ready, it kept reading LO before suddenly starting with readings all over the place, one time reading 4.2 when finger prick 8.6!! Settling down now but checking with finger pricks and ringing Abott today.


They do recommend that you wait at least 24 hours before calling about a freshly applied sensor, have you tried applying it 24 hours before activating it? Often it gives the chance to bed in so not as all over the place when activated, that's what I do so I'll be applying mine tonight to activate tomorrow night xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

I have read all posts just not liked them as doing a few things at once

Stressful day yesterday, bulb went at 5:30am yet again! But to top it off when I took the bulb out the inside of the fitting broke! Kitchen light hasn't worked for a few months so mum reported that while on the phone about my room, kitchen = emergency, bedroom = non emergency! Anyways electrician was down the back of 12 (mum only phoned after half 10!) and although my bedroom wasn't on his list he was happy to do it as no point not when he was here anyway, kitchen was as I suspected and was the starter, she'd bought the wrong one and that's why we couldn't get it working!

Anyway 5.6 for me, thought I'd post as I was answering a few messages etc
xx


----------



## SueEK

Self-inflicted 7.2 today, I had some Maltesers yesterday, why I don’t know, I just did. Not much self-control going on at present. Just watched a story on BBC news about the wonderful 6 yr with no legs completing his 6mile walk, what a superhero and what a very sad story, I shed a tear.
@Inamuddle we have had some groups start up in our area for people suffering loneliness and depression where you can support each other on social media. My daughters friend started one as she is feeling very low indeed and she had a huge response for people feeling the same as her. Don’t know if maybe you feel up to doing the same, just putting it out there. Wishing you well and joining us here is a great start. Remember there is usually someone around at all times if you need someone to ‘talk’ to.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me and that was with one unit of Levemir last night again, so I feel I am doing quite well so far with my new routine although my levels wandered up to 13.3  last night after eating a few nuts (ok... too many nuts... but not that many!!) and then plummeted into a nasty hypo 2 hours after I stuck in a 2.5 unit correction. Such a difference in effectiveness between corrections when you are fairly sedentary and corrections when you are physically working. Had a really nasty one in the stables last night and yet I caught it at 3.7.  

Still working off finger pricks. Ran along to the surgery to get my sensor prescription only to get there as the girls were getting into their cars to go home... bummer!... Thurs is half day at the surgery. The route was really muddy and I guess it took me significantly longer as a result.... so back I go today to get them. Also haven't managed to collect my replacement sensor from Abbott which has been left at a dingy, pokey Post Office/Spar shop about 3 miles away that I really don't fancy entering in the current situation.... Arrggh! I am guessing they have closed the sorting office collection point to protect the Postal staff over the busy Christmas period. Going through test strips like Billio at the moment and apparently I need to see the appropriate clinician for a review on them before they will be re-authorise for repeat. Thankfully I had a bit of a stash built up when I got the Libre and use almost none when I have a good sensor on so I will be OK until the new year for test strips and then I will have to see the New Diabetes nurse since the previous one has just retired... Nothing like breaking in a new, (and probably minimally trained in the current crisis) diabetes nurse. I have met her though and she seems really nice. She took my HbA1c blood in Oct. Going to see if I can get blood ketone test strips put on repeat as I only have a few the DSN on my DAFNE course gave me and if I need them, I will probably need them at short notice and with the pandemic, little happens at short notice, so need to get that sorted!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> @HenryBennett I rather enjoyed the trips to Noma and those weird “I’m going to forage for only left handed ingredients and then cook them in the flame of fire stolen from crater of an active volcano and then serve it on a slab of wood carved by trained beavers in my restaurant which serves 2 covers and is only open once every 14.5 hrs and has no phone, email, website, or post address but is booked for the next millennia” segments.


My laughing emojis haven’t shown up.


----------



## Lanny

08:26 BS 7.7  I’m ok with that after a late night watching stuff!

I was watching a series on Apple TV+ Home about extraordinary homes designed by people around the world. 3 of them stood out for me:- 1. A log cabin built inside a large greenhouse in Sweden that transforms the Scandinavian climate around the house into a mediterranean one: while hand building the log cabin by himself, along with his father, he wanted a way to keep the elements out & not get wet so, he put up a large green house around the building site; finished the house without getting rained on again & has an Italian garden around his house! 2. A house in Bali Indonesia made entirely from bamboo that took 4 or 5 years to grow & doesn’t have any straight walls or right angles in it that’s all curves designed by a former fine arts designer that painted fabrics for Donna Karen in New York: left the fashion world disliking the impermanent nature of ir; now runs a company that’s designed & built 20 bamboo houses around Bali & the Orient! But, the most impressively designed home was actually the smallest being a 300 square foot apartment in Hong Kong designed by an architect that has all his walls hung from tracks in the ceiling so he can pull out & move to the front whatever room he needs at the time: his bed, furniture, a home cinema, bathtub etc. all pull out, & retract, from the walls; he says instead of him moving from room to room in the home, he moves the rooms to him when he wants them! He calls his home The Domestic Transformer, teaches architecture & has, what he calls, a skinny sky scraper built with small 250 square foot apartments in it all with movable walls & says it’s the way forward to making the best use of limited space in cities! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I really enjoy watching Apple TV+ with the free year’s subscription that comes with buying a new device: looks fabulous on the retina display of the iPhone SE!


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora can't you arrange a redelivery of it? We had a parcel Saturday that was due at Bruce's but the lazy git was still in his pit and missed it! There was no tracking or anything but the postie had taken 2 back to the sorting office on Friday that I'd arranged redelivery for, one for Monday and the other for Tuesday as I didn't have a tracking number for one until Sunday and it's supposed to be 2 days, anyway one of the kind women at the sorting office had just put all 3 together and they were all left behind the porch door Monday thankfully as they are reduced hours and it doesn't fit in with Bruce's work, sorry I'm rambling cause I'm on my own and bored lol
xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz Thanks for the suggestion but I can't guarantee I will be in when it is redelivered and clearly the postie didn't want to leave it as normally stuff for me is left in the shed. Not sure if that is because it is tracked. 
Will psych myself up and go to the shop. Hopefully it has been cleaned since I was last in there because it looked pretty grim then... not that I can talk when I spend half my time in a smelly stable and farmyard... but more worried about what can be caught from people than dirt and animals these days.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  why not treat yourself to a Fire TV Stick for £20 or so and watch it on a full-size telly box


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Thanks for the suggestion but I can't guarantee I will be in when it is redelivered and clearly the postie didn't want to leave it as normally stuff for me is left in the shed. Not sure if that is because it is tracked.
> Will psych myself up and go to the shop. Hopefully it has been cleaned since I was last in there because it looked pretty grim then... not that I can talk when I spend half my time in a smelly stable and farmyard... but more worried about what can be caught from people than dirt and animals these days.


Through redelivery you can choose a safe place though or even a neighbour, Bruce usually has a note on the door just to leave it but he removed it when Morrison's delivered 2 hours early without warning and left all our shopping on the doorstep! Keeping in mind there's at least 3 outdoor cats downstairs from him    Was just a suggestion as the cards are stating they prefer redelivery than pick up xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz Did the cats eat it all or just mug the delivery driver in the hope that they would get tuna?


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz Did the cats eat it all or just mug the delivery driver in the hope that they would get tuna?


Did they heck, got the email receipt and sent Bruce straight down the road to deal with it, couldn't believe they had left all the shopping on the doorstep! They did refund me my delivery charge and gave me a £5 voucher though! There might have actually been a 4 pack of tuna in it as well as I often buy them for Bubbles lol xx


----------



## adrian1der

A totally unexpected 7.3 for me this morning   No idea why unless the pesky DF paid me a visit. We have put off the trip to the seaside as the weather is horrible in West Berks this morning. When typing the West came out as Wets which is probably a better description!


----------



## Inamuddle

A very bad 12 this morning. Have two choices try to go to bed lower or increase 1 more unit of basal, can never spell Toujeo correctly. Weather may be bad in west berks @adrian1der but we are sending you even worse up from the south west. Thank you @SueEK  for the suggestion.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> They do recommend that you wait at least 24 hours before calling about a freshly applied sensor, have you tried applying it 24 hours before activating it? Often it gives the chance to bed in so not as all over the place when activated, that's what I do so I'll be applying mine tonight to activate tomorrow night xx


Hey @Kaylz, i think there may have been a problem on application. I've never had a problem like it before but it was painful and bled (never had that despite the book saying it can happen). I usually apply it quite a while before activation but was running late yesterday morning and didnt want to do it at work. I spoke to Abbot, told them what happened. They're replacing it and i have to send this one back x


----------



## adrian1der

Good news is I've dropped to 5.8 by lunch . No idea what happened this morning.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Hey @Kaylz, i think there may have been a problem on application. I've never had a problem like it before but it was painful and bled (never had that despite the book saying it can happen).


I had a painful bleeder yesterday too - I had to stick my top n bra straight in the wash to get the blood out.  Like the book says, it happens sometimes.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. Filthy here too. 7.9 @ 6.51am 

I had some 5s yesterday and self-sabotaged today. It beggars belief. I must really really hate myself, if not why am I trying my best to do m'self in?


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Good evening all. Filthy here too. 7.9 @ 6.51am
> 
> I had some 5s yesterday and self-sabotaged today. It beggars belief. I must really really hate myself, if not why am I trying my best to do m'self in?


Hey, it’s not easy. Anyone who says it is, is lying.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 5.9 today after a rubbish night, hence early posting. Seasonal insomnia. Don’t know why, everything bought and wrapped, food ordered to pick up Tuesday. Who knows? Off to get my hair cut and coloured this morning. I wouldn’t normally chose to go into town the Saturday before Christmas, but I missed my last one as I’d just got out of hospital. Really looking forward to driving round and round the car parks looking for a space! Have a super Saturday whatever you’re up to. Six more sleeps!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 this morning. I’m surprised because yesterday we broke into the hamper sent to us by my wife’s nephew which contained some biscuits that we couldn’t resist. I guess the simple steak & salad for tea brought me back in line.

As posted elsewhere, I went for my eye screening yesterday. I can’t believe that because a new lockdown in NI, starting on Boxing Day, was announced on Thursday night most people cancelled their appointments for the screening. Surely it makes it more important to have the screening if you don’t know when you might get another appointment?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.9


----------



## SueEK

7 on the nose today and just done my Covid test. Ugh certainly makes you gag, let’s hope the courier turns up.
@eggyg good luck with your hunt for a parking space.  Glad you’re going to be looking your best for the Strictly final   
Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.8 today 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I had a rather lowly 4.1 earlier. 
It has since soared up to a more respectable 5.1. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

I'm up there with you @Michael12421 in the 9s. 9.5 for me and a wiggly horizontal-ish line all night. A combination of too much protein last night and not enough exercise yesterday. I increased my Levemir at bedtime to 2.5 but clearly not enough. Must do lots of exercise today to get back on track and must learn to buy much less meat and fish now that I am on my own....or get a bigger freezer.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> 7 on the nose today and just done my Covid test. Ugh certainly makes you gag, let’s hope the courier turns up.
> @eggyg good luck with your hunt for a parking space.  Glad you’re going to be looking your best for the Strictly final
> Have a good day all x


I might even put a frock on. HRVY do you think? Or will Joe Public surprise us and pick Bill? Can’t wait.


----------



## Bloden

I haven’t been watching Strictly but I hope it’s Bill - just looking at him is entertaining!  

Morning all. 5.9 here.

Love the new piggy @Northerner.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, had the usual plummet downwards til 4am, but no corresponding rise, that’ll be the red wine effect.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me..A couple of better safe than sorry oatcakes before bed as I was just  above hypo territory.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> A couple of better safe than sorry oatcakes before bed as I was just above hypo territory.


Know how you feel, I rammed 3 and a half gingerbread digestives down my throat at bedtime   

4.8 this morning
xx


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> I might even put a frock on. HRVY do you think? Or will Joe Public surprise us and pick Bill? Can’t wait.


I do think HRVY and I will be voting for him but really any of them would be worthy winners as they have all worked so hard. Really looking forward to it


----------



## Inamuddle

Increased Toujeo 1 unit last night a 10.2 this morning. Sun was shining when i got up, but it has just started pouring down again.


----------



## Paulbreen

A crispy sunny morning here in north Germany with a 7.2 when I got up at 7:00, curry night tonight, the chicken tikka is already marinading, can’t wait!
Have a great day folks!!!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I might even put a frock on. HRVY do you think? Or will Joe Public surprise us and pick Bill? Can’t wait.


HRVY is the logical choice but I really want it to be Bill or Jamie.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. Little high but I did pig out on a massive dinner. Took some left over roast beef and the sort of swede dauphinois and mushed them all together, added some mushrooms, sprouts, chestnuts and a dollop of cream, seasoning, topped with grated cheese and whacked it in the oven.
So delicious I ate it all lol


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me today.


----------



## Maca44

4.6 this morning but dropped to 3.7 during work yesterday afternoon so perhaps need to take a nut bar or something to work I start at 2.30pm and am delivering meds to care homes until 7pm.


----------



## Lanny

11:32 BS 7.5  woke an hour earlier with my sister’s phone call telling me about the lockdown on Boxing Day! So, a bit of DP maybe but, probably not & I continue my run of waking in the 7’s. I’ve been trying to cut my portion size down by a third when I have shepherds pie, made one yesterday, & it’s leaving me a little hungry still & I’ve been naughty in having a couple of mint toffees about 2 hours after dinner & before bed: getting slowly used to it though & less hungry; retraining myself to eat less isn’t a quick fix!

Also, woke to get a text from DHL that my ipad is being delivered today 12:22 to 13:22: wasn’t expected until 21-23 Dec. So, that’s a nice bonus & I believe them too since the iPhone was delivered on the day they said! 

I’m looking forward to Strictly tonight too & I think HRVY is most likely to win, never voted into a dance off & that’s a very good indication of the public support he has but, it’ll be really funny, & VERY OK with me, if Jamie won it: anything could happen; who’d have thought that Chris Hollins would win, seriously? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oohhh! Typing fast can I squeeze this post in under the wire OR do I need to change my greeting & go Australian? 

Oh yes! Love the new pixie elf piggy @Northerner  Very festive!


----------



## Lanny

Yay! 5 minutes to spare! 

Wrap up warm as I nearly froze my toesies off going to the little girls room this morning!

Ooohhh! A little interruption as my doorbell rings, it’s my iPad! It came even earlier than the text said! Yippee! Little girl with a new toy here I come!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. Blustery here with showers but the sun has just come out.  7.4 @ 8.39am not bad after all that chocolate last night. The Alistair Sim Scrooge is on today, looking forward to seeing it again. Up to now we've done White Christmas, The Bishop's Wife, Trading Places, Lethal Weapon, Deck The Halls, The Family Stone, It's A Wonderful Life, Last Christmas, all the Raymond Briggs, The Holiday... will watch Nat Lampoon's on the actual day on DVD. Sorted.


----------



## Bexlee

7.6 and rising this morning. 1st day of the holiday and I’m ill ! Awful headache and sick, ache and no energy. Maybe just I’m just absolutely shattered really hoping it’s not a what some kids had at work as about 7 days later some seemed to develop covid. I’m still in Pjs and have managed 3 digestive biscuits. Hope I’m fit for strictly later. No idea who’ll win.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 7.6 and rising this morning. 1st day of the holiday and I’m ill ! Awful headache and sick, ache and no energy. Maybe just I’m just absolutely shattered really hoping it’s not a what some kids had at work as about 7 days later some seemed to develop covid. I’m still in Pjs and have managed 3 digestive biscuits. Hope I’m fit for strictly later. No idea who’ll win.


Oh @Bexlee i hope its just tiredness from the term. Fingers crossed for you. Get well soon x


----------



## Paulbreen

Anitram said:


> Family lived in North Germany when I was in my early teens. My father was in the Army and his Regiment was stationed there. I loved it.


I would be a bit further north near Hamburg, the British army were and still are near Osnabrück I think, I was here in the 70’s with my family, father was RAF.
It is a pretty nice place to live but I just became a grandfather in August so we’re planning going to the UK next year


----------



## Paulbreen

Anitram said:


> We were in what was then West Berlin. I think BAOR had a much larger presence in Germany back then (1962-63). My sister (WRAC) was stationed at Rheindahlen in 1970, close to the Dutch border.


I would say Berlin would have been an experience in those days, it still is now. I know Rhinedahlen well, my father was with 4sqd based at Wildenrath but we lived off camp in Heinsberg so we went to Rhinedahlen every couple of weeks for shopping in their big NAFFI to get the English food, I was there from 74 until 77, good old days! Then I came back in 2009 to install machinery for Airbus and ended up staying


----------



## Paulbreen

Anitram said:


> I enjoyed every minute, even though my time there was limited to school holidays. I'd passed my 11+ while we were stationed in Benghazi in1959, so I got shipped back home to Wales to live with my grandparents so I could attend the local grammar school. After my first trip I chose German over French as my foreign language.
> 
> My sister, I'm afraid, is still in Rheindahlen. She and her husband (also Army) died in an accident whilst they were stationed there. They're both buried in the Rheindahlen Military Cemetery.


Ohh I’m so sorry to hear that, take a look at this video I found today quite by accident,




And once again I’m very sorry for your loss


----------



## Paulbreen

Anitram said:


> It was 50 years ago. Time heals, but thanks.
> 
> I've actually been in that NAAFI. I paid a visit to the cemetery in 2001 and got some flowers there to place on the graves.


I lost a son a few years ago so I’m no stranger to grief myself but you are right time does have a way to heal. 
it’s very strange that video popping up on my recommendation list today though.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning though a very wet one indeed 9.2


----------



## Maca44

4.5 got up at 4.30am so looks like im the first here. Wife has covid so we all have to isolate, xmas is put on hold as we cant get food in for Christmas day. Not too bothered as long as my wife and kids are ok.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 got up at 4.30am so looks like im the first here. Wife has covid so we all have to isolate, xmas is put on hold as we cant get food in for Christmas day. Not too bothered as long as my wife and kids are ok.


Not much fun. I do hope you all recover.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - haven't woken in the 5s for ages now, winter I guess


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, haven’t had a HS for ages.


----------



## Kaylz

Well 6.1 on waking at 5:22am so due to recent days I took on a Lift tab, an hour later and I'd still fallen to 4.1 so 2 more Lift tabs and a reduced bolus   

Don't trust soap when it says "sensitive", I ran out of Dove so opened a pack of Asda "sensitive" it isn't as gentle as it would lead you to believe, have been up all night with my hands and wrists on fire and itching, weeping and blooming sore  Bruce bringing Dove up today and it will be layering Sudocrem on to try and relieve the itching and agony, swollen as well but had no option but to continue using it 

@Maca44 sorry to hear about your wife, I hope she makes a speedy recovery and the rest of you make it through without contracting it
xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me today and I am very happy with that. Managed to get some sleep and feel more on an even keel this morning.

Had a real struggle day yesterday emotionally. Pushed myself to get out for a run at lunchtime and after I got back my levels shot up to 14 and took all afternoon and most of the evening to come down into range despite 5 units of Fiasp. Got chewed off with it at 7 pm and shot myself another 5.5 units and then ate a sweet mince pie (a shocking 45g carbs but I desperately needed comfort food) and then had a hypo just as I was finishing evening stables at 10pm. Not a low hypo but it was a good plummet and I didn't half feel it! Maybe I just needed that to break the tension, but definitely felt better afterwards.

Today is going to be a better day!


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me today and I am very happy with that. Managed to get some sleep and feel more on an even keel this morning.
> 
> Had a real struggle day yesterday emotionally. Pushed myself to get out for a run at lunchtime and after I got back my levels shot up to 14 and took all afternoon and most of the evening to come down into range despite 5 units of Fiasp. Got chewed off with it at 7 pm and shot myself another 5.5 units and then ate a sweet mince pie (a shocking 45g carbs but I desperately needed comfort food) and then had a hypo just as I was finishing evening stables at 10pm. Not a low hypo but it was a good plummet and I didn't half feel it! Maybe I just needed that to break the tension, but definitely felt better afterwards.
> 
> Today is going to be a better day!


The se yo yo days are horrible, but I hope that the mince pie was a nice one.
Someone suggested to me heat it, just lift the lid and pop some brandy butter under.
Then eat it with cream as it will slow the release!!  Sometimes it is just worth it.

Be nice to yourself today.  You deserve it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and snap @Kaylz with a 6.1 for me.

Last of the presents arrived yesterday. Arrived surprisingly promptly.

Solstice tomorrow so the mornings should soon be starting to get gradually lighter.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Many congratulations on your House Special.

@Kaylz So sorry to hear the new soap upset your hands when they are already in such a poor condition. Hope the Sudocrem eases them and they settle down soon. I have to be very careful with soaps and hand creams, even ones labelled sensitive or moisturising. As much as possible I stick to what I know works but it isn't always possible to get the right brands when you want them. 

@Maca44 Sorry to hear you have Covid in the household. I hope it is a mild dose and everyone recovers quickly. 
I am a bit concerned about your low readings recently particularly as you are a delivery driver. Since you are new to diabetes I wonder if you are aware of the rules regarding BG readings when you are taking medication which can cause hypos as you have mentioned a couple of times you have had lows when you have been at work. The readings you are posting suggest that maybe you don't need to be on gliclazide anyway. Have you spoken to your nurse or GP about your readings since you started getting these lows?


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning.

Congrats on the HS @Robin 
I hope you feel better today @Bexlee 

We got totally drenched yesterday when we went for Mince pies and mulled wine around a fire yesterday afternoon.  We walked there and then I used my Bus Pass for the first time to get back.

So pleased with Strictly outcome, which I caught up on late as we had a Zoom Christmas yesterday evening.  HRVY was probably the best on the day, but I am still glad Bill won.

Cake to ice today, parcels to drop off locally as we have decided to burst out of the bubble we were giong to jion on Xmas day, and just stick to the two of us.  A walk at some point.

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin congratulations on your House Special.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz So sorry to hear the new soap upset your hands when they are already in such a poor condition. Hope the Sudocrem eases them and they settle down soon. I have to be very careful with soaps and hand creams, even ones labelled sensitive or moisturising. As much as possible I stick to what I know works but it isn't always possible to get the right brands when you want them.


They haven't been too bad lately, dry but not to any extent they were painful, had I realised that was my last bar of Dove I was using I would've  gotten Bruce to bring some up sooner as I've a few packs down there, lesson learnt as I'm in absolute agony, will start with the Sudocrem after dinner but think I might have to tell my grandad he can't come tomorrow as I can't run about cleaning after him with my hands like this and surely both him and mum would understand that, running out of O'Keefe's Working Hands cream too but did a Superdrug order for more of that and Dove last night, don't expect it before Christmas but apparently it was dispatched last night via Hermes rather than the usual RM so goodness knows! lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

What a great suggestion @SB2015 
Not sure why I didn't think to have cream with it in the first place. Not got any brandy butter but a tiny drizzle of rum would be nice. I bought these mince pies a month ago... a box of 12 from Lidl... to give to my sister but then lock down happened so she didn't get them. There are now 3 less in the box which I think is pretty restrained over a period of emotional upheaval but they are getting a little dry (but still gorgeous) so your suggestion is ideal. I might make a point of treating myself with one every few days to use them up from now on and tide myself over this difficult time and when they are gone, I can get back to being properly low carb again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Hope your wife’s better ASAP @Maca44 and the rest of you don’t get it.

Well, we never watch Strictly but hubby was flicking thru the channels and we just happened to catch Bill Bailey and Oti being pronounced winners - BB’s speech was brilliant, wot a bloke.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Sorry forgot to post before my run, anyhoo a 5.4!
@Maca44 wishing your wife a speedy recovery and that you and the rest of your family avoid the virus.

Church nativity on Zoom this afternoon, that will be a first!

Frustrating times at the moment but has someone else has already said...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 again. I’m aware it won’t be a good morning for some of the gang, what a shocker yesterday, not that the SE and London going into Tier 4 ( sad but inevitably) but that Boris “U-Turn” Johnson un-eased the Christmas five day break. It won’t affect us at all as we only have plans for Christmas Day as I always thought five days was far too long. We all knew that some folks would stretch the five days to six or seven, and we know, as the government do too, that the one day will now be stretched to two or three by some people. We like to push the limits don’t we? When the speed limit is 70 we drive at 80, if it was 50 we’d drive at 60. See what I’m getting at? Let’s just hope it does the trick. I’ve totally got Covid fatigue now and just want to get back to some sort of normality.
Well that’s enough of that. What about last night’s Strictly? Wow! What we going to do next Saturday?
Congrats @Robin. @Maca44 so sorry to hear this, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
Have a super Sunday everyone. Five more sleeps!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Robin well done on the HS.
@Maca44 hope your wife is better soon.
Another low 4.0 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 got up at 4.30am so looks like im the first here. Wife has covid so we all have to isolate, xmas is put on hold as we cant get food in for Christmas day. Not too bothered as long as my wife and kids are ok.


Oh dear, sorry to hear this and hope your wife has a mild case and you all stay well. Stay in touch and let us know how your wife is x


----------



## ColinUK

6 on the nose for me. 

And no I didn’t take a blood sample from my nose!


----------



## SueEK

Snap @ColinUK , a 6 for me as well. @Robin congrats on the HS.
What a dreadful night, couldn’t get off to sleep, horrible thoughts in my head (extremely unusual) and feel dreadful this morning. I am wondering if I will get a call today cancelling my procedure on Tuesday, I really don’t fancy it being as it is in a hospital smack bang in the middle of London and this new strain is just along the coast from us in Hastings. I thought all non-urgent ops were being cancelled in London!!  Boxing Day at my daughter’s is cancelled and we have very little food for Christmas in, am sending my hubby to Sainsbury’s this morning with a list but could end up with anything lol. 
Thoroughly enjoyed Strictly, well done to Bill
Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.9 again. I’m aware it won’t be a good morning for some of the gang, what a shocker yesterday, not that the SE and London going into Tier 4 ( sad but inevitably) but that Boris “U-Turn” Johnson un-eased the Christmas five day break. It won’t affect us at all as we only have plans for Christmas Day as I always thought five days was far too long. We all knew that some folks would stretch the five days to six or seven, and we know, as the government do too, that the one day will now be stretched to two or three by some people. We like to push the limits don’t we? When the speed limit is 70 we drive at 80, if it was 50 we’d drive at 60. See what I’m getting at? Let’s just hope it does the trick. I’ve totally got Covid fatigue now and just want to get back to some sort of normality.
> Well that’s enough of that. What about last night’s Strictly? Wow! What we going to do next Saturday?
> Congrats @Robin. @Maca44 so sorry to hear this, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
> Have a super Sunday everyone. Five more sleeps!


My Mum had a three days rule for her visits to any of us.
Arrive, stay, go.  She thought if she didn’t stay too long she would then get invited back.


----------



## freesia

Its a 5.7 for me this morning.
@Maca44, i hope your wife gets better soon and no one else gets it. Take care.
@Kaylz, your hands must be so sore. Slather on the sudocrem, i hope they start to feel better soon.
@rebrascora, you are going through sn emotional and difficult time,  be kind to yourself. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> Sorry to hear you have Covid in the household. I hope it is a mild dose and everyone recovers quickly.
> I am a bit concerned about your low readings recently particularly as you are a delivery driver. Since you are new to diabetes I wonder if you are aware of the rules regarding BG readings when you are taking medication which can cause hypos as you have mentioned a couple of times you have had lows when you have been at work. The readings you are posting suggest that maybe you don't need to be on gliclazide anyway. Have you spoken to your nurse or GP about your readings since you started getting these lows?


my meds are Metformin x2 500mg am x 2 500mg pm & 1 Sitagliptin 100mg. I did ask for a nurse to call me but a GP did and just said you can't go low on this med. I think the problem is the time at work without food, if its busy I start 2.30pm & don't get home until gone 7pm, not always but most nights so I might stop and have a snack bar at 5ish. I feel im over medicated but diabetic nurses are not great communicator's and I pick up that its abit of a choir to chat over the phone they were not interested in my BG readings but I need guidance.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, your hands must be so sore. Slather on the sudocrem, i hope they start to feel better soon.


they are! I've had sore hands before obviously with my OCD but NOTHING like this! Not sure how many packs of Dove I actually have at  Bruce's just now but ordered 6 4 packs last night, no I'm not stockpiling but with my OCD I go through  a lot of soap anyway, it's on a 2 packs for £4 and I've learnt my lesson to always have Dove in! xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> they are! I've had sore hands before obviously with my OCD but NOTHING like this! Not sure how many packs of Dove I actually have at  Bruce's just now but ordered 6 4 packs last night, no I'm not stockpiling but with my OCD I go through  a lot of soap anyway, it's on a 2 packs for £4 and I've learnt my lesson to always have Dove in! xx


You've probably already tried this but just in case..
Put cream on your hands then gloves on, or cream on then rubber gloves to do the washing up. The warmth helps the cream sink in.
I don't know whether your poor hands are too sore for this though. X


----------



## Lanny

10:09 BS 6.0   Going in the right direction!

It’s lovely sunshine through the gap in my curtains this morning after yesterday’s cold start! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s Sunday so, have an easy lazy day folks! 

Congratulations on your HS @Robin 

Strictly was fab yesterday & Bill was outstanding! I really enjoyed Nicola & Katya’s dance too & thought it was their best: like another Show Dance but, they had a few weeks training for it that the others didn’t!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> You've probably already tried this but just in case..
> Put cream on your hands then gloves on, or cream on then rubber gloves to do the washing up. The warmth helps the cream sink in.
> I don't know whether your poor hands are too sore for this though. X


I don't do dishes, mum does them but I don't do gloves anyway, I have a phobia after I met a dog that didn't like gloves and it tried to pull my winter glove off and bit me in the process xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.7 for me. That was very scary yesterday, I felt quick panicked. On the other hand nothing much has changed for us so never mind. We weren't doing anything anyways. We're all spending Christmas Day separate. Mum with brother, me with son, daughter with her hubby and all the rest of the family where they normally are. What a funnypec year.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon folks  

Bit late reporting due to lie in, and a bit busy since with phone calls here and there. The Libre said 5.2 on waking, with a nice line going up and down from 5.0 to 5.5 all night. That's what I call getting your Levemir dose right

Christmas is cancelled. Daughter phoned to tell me that grandson has been in close contact with a kid who has tested positive, so has to self isolate till Dec 28. So no post Christmas Lanzarote for them, no Christmas Day lunch with them for lunch. Bloody virus. Still, there is a half leg of lamb in the freezer  I can use for Christmas lunch. At least that will taste of something, unlike the dreaded turkey.


Anyway, I'm just getting used to my shiny new indoor wheelchair. I'm used to rear wheel drive wheelchairs, but this one has 10 inch drive wheels in the center, and castor wheels front and back. That means it can turn around in its own length, which makes it super manoeuvrable, but the handling is completely different. Cooked last night's meal using the electric rising seat, chopping ingredients and sticking stuff in the oven. In a prescient move, when the kitchen was fitted I specified a Neff oven where the door, as it opens, goes out of sight underneath the oven, so there's no worry about maneuvering round an open oven door. Still have to ask Mrs B to get plates out, and dig out ingredients, mind. And, come to think, open doors for me. In truth, currently, the wheelchair isn't really a need until the late afternoon and evening, which is when my legs start playing silly buggers.Still, it's best to get used to the wheelchair while I can still walk with two crutches when needed. (Like wee emergencies )

Of course, it's just one more thing to charge, along with outdoor wheelchair, Mobility scooter, phone, watch, iPad, Airpods Pro, Libre reader and vaper. And me, I tell people my Libre sensor is my charge point. Thirty years ago, all I had to worry about was the car battery. Modern life, eh?

Talking of batteries, the Libre sensor contains a silver oxide battery. Should we recycle them with other batteries i wonder?

And on that trouble making note I will wish you all a good day


----------



## Inamuddle

Afternoon. Well yesterday after waking with a 11 and a 10 at lunchtime, no exercise either i had a massive hypo in the afternoon. I was talking to my cousin 200 miles away in Wales so she stayed on the phone for 55 mins to make sure i recovered. I ďid the normal 2 jelly babies then retest 3 times before my reading went back up and then had a piece of bread and jam so of course spent all eve trying to bring it back down again. 
A 10 this morning again. Had a mile walk this morning and then met my daughter and granddaughter for a socially distanced walk and a handover of Christmas cards and presents. I gave my daughter a christmas hamper full of cheese and chutney, biscuits, mince pies and christmas pudding. Tomorrow i am getting 2 x boxes of fresh fruit and veg from our amazing local delivery service. So with 2 joints of beef i have basically bought 2 Christmas dinners and they can have theirs at home. Daughter no 2 is staying in London. So thats Christmas sorted. 
I feel very sorry for all those of you that have had to change your plans. 
It was so lovely to see my granddaughter i have really enjoyed today. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Hope everyone had a good day. Hope people’s plans have been re-jigged for just the one (sensible) day get together. I had a good sleep last night. Feel a lot better today and a 5.7. I’m assuming I was just super tired.  What shall I do tomorrow with NO school?!!!?


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased to see you had a good fasting reading and are now feeling better. 
I think you should have a "chill day" tomorrow! Do a bit of pampering!


----------



## freesia

Hey @Bexlee glad you're feeling better. Chill out and relax now.


----------



## SB2015

14.9!!  The second cannula to become dislodged. On each of these  I tried to move round to the back a bit, so didn’t notice. Tonight I kept correcting, after a high carb meal, but at 2:00 when nothing was coming down I finally checked.  The cannula was just clinging on so perhaps a bit was getting through but not enough to do the correction.  Week 1 of 780 in manual mode, and I sooooooo want to switch back to my Combo!!  It is just different from what I am used to and then add in the usual mix of wobbles on any pump and it takes a bit more thought to sort, so now I am wide awake!!  Winge over.

For once I have been the first to post in here!!  However I suspect that I might be sleeping a bit during the day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
A 5.8 this morning and another damp day outside.
It was great to 'see' people on our Zoom church nativity/Carol service yesterday and very well done by all who took part.
The most popular headwear was antlers and so now we know where all the reindeer are hiding prior to the Christmas deliveries! 
The man from Iceland came yesterday, no antlers but he did have a red nose and was bearing gifts!
Hope those who are working get to break up soon...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Maca44

4.2, wife still poorly with covid just waiting for my test kit to arrive, NHS phone ap hasn't flagged up im in close contact with someone with covid and you cant get much closer than the person you sleep with so not sure its working


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 to start the week


----------



## Paulbreen

Kaylz said:


> Well 6.1 on waking at 5:22am so due to recent days I took on a Lift tab, an hour later and I'd still fallen to 4.1 so 2 more Lift tabs and a reduced bolus
> 
> Don't trust soap when it says "sensitive", I ran out of Dove so opened a pack of Asda "sensitive" it isn't as gentle as it would lead you to believe, have been up all night with my hands and wrists on fire and itching, weeping and blooming sore  Bruce bringing Dove up today and it will be layering Sudocrem on to try and relieve the itching and agony, swollen as well but had no option but to continue using it
> 
> @Maca44 sorry to hear about your wife, I hope she makes a speedy recovery and the rest of you make it through without contracting it
> xx


If you can Get a little tube of cortisol cream 0.2%  it will fix your itching and fire in a few minutes after rubbing it on


----------



## Paulbreen

A surprisingly high 9.3 today, the dam DP at its work again just when you think you have the basal set up in the pump to take care of it it starts again. 
Anyhow everyone have a great day!!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A very low 5 ( for me that is). Had a food wobble yesterday, this new low residue diet is so boring, all white this and white that, veg was just a distance memory, so I decided on Friday to have a stir fry with a salmon fillet. It was lovely but I’ve suffered ever since. Bloated, nauseous, unsatisfactory “ movements”. Sorry, TMI! So back on the baby food! Could be my first Christmas without Brussels!  And I’m not talking about Brexit!
Have a Happy Monday and all you fellas in Tier 4 who hadn’t even started your Christmas shopping, Tesco do a nice line in cardigans!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops. 4.0 again this morning.   
I've had a bit of a dicky tum the last few days, so that may account for the low readings.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Off for my usual co-op run in a mo, to see if there’s anything left in there. The Ravening Hordes of second homers all fled London on Saturday evening, (probably bringing new-variant covid with them) and by all accounts were raiding the supermarket on Sunday. Daughter who lives round the corner from it said there were queues for the car park all along the road. Bah Humbug!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. 

Freestyle education webinar today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.4 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> If you can Get a little tube of cortisol cream 0.2%  it will fix your itching and fire in a few minutes after rubbing it on


Thanks but it would probably be a tad expensive and I grudge paying a bit when my hands are never away from water long enough to do much good, longest is through the night from 10pm-5:30am, the rest of the time my hands are constantly being washed  they aren't too bad today but the skin is peeling off and looking and feeling tight, going to really piss my mum off by saying I don't want my grandad here for tea but with his carelessness I wouldn't be letting him in any day if I had a say but I pay to be here and get no say or anything xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.2 for me today. Was expecting a message via the UCLH app to cancel my procedure, woke up to a message telling me to be there at 7am, so looks like it is going ahead, oh well so be it!  Won’t be posting tomorrow morning as will need to leave the house at 4.45am though am thinking the roads will be much quieter than usual.
Raining yet again this morning, doesn’t seem to have stopped for days and so dark but nice and cosy indoors. 
Misty (our dog) is going for a sleepover at my daughters tonight so hope she’s ready for another dog on her bed, I wouldn’t be surprised if my SIL takes himself off to one of the kids bedrooms to get a good nights sleep lol.
Anyhow, stay well everyone x


----------



## freesia

Well its a 5.2 for me this morning. I'm having a phone call from my DSN this morning to catch up. Will see what she has to say about my levels. I think they've been pretty good lately overall, any hypis i have had i can say what caused them and what i did to try and stop them. 
@Robin i hope you get your shopping and the shelves aren't too bare.
@SueEK i hope the procedure goes ok for you.
Have a good day folks. Its dark and rainy here so i'm not planning much apart from delivering a few Christmas cards


----------



## rebrascora

I'm with you @Michael12421 in the 8s with an 8.2. Always nice to start the day in good company!

Ate a little too much protein and fat (pate) at bedtime to keep me from dropping low after all my exercise yesterday and just over did it a bit. I actually woke up on 7.7 but 3 mins later when the alarm went off and I got up, it was on it's way up.

I've had a change of plan this morning so I am having breakfast before my run to see how that works. Just waiting for Fiasp to kick in so I can eat and then head out.

@Maca44 Sorry to hear that your wife is feeling poorly with the Covid. Hope she picks up soon.
Not sure what made me think you are on Gliclazide. I was sure I had read it somewhere. I am not familiar with the other medications you are on but they shouldn't be able to cause hypos, but I agree that with the readings you are posting you do appear to be over medicated and you should maybe push for an appointment to discuss dropping or at least reducing some of them. That said, with Covid in your household, it is probably better to have your levels on the low side than too high. Really hope, you all come through it quickly and smoothly with no long term effects.   

@mikeyB Congratulations on your HS yesterday. Your new toy sounds interesting. Totally agree about charging things. Love Cordless but trying to make sure everything has enough juice to do what you want when you want it sometimes feels like a plate spinner... Ok an exaggeration perhaps...  but for the likes of me who is disorganised.... I drop a lot of plates! Not yet wanted to go back to the old corded days though.

@SB2015 Sorry you are finding your new pump a bit frustrating at the moment and that you ended up high through the night. It is the same with a new phone, as you know, it takes time to get used to the new functions and unlearn how the old one worked. Don't rip it off and throw it across the room just yet, you will get there and once you get started with the automated mode, I am sure you will reap the benefits. It is just this transition period which is proving challenging... but you know that..... totally sympathize though. I really admire people who relish change and get excited about a new upgraded phone or whatever.


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia Well done on your HS


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> @freesia Well done on your HS


Thank you. I rarely get them so will be savouring this one


----------



## Veenorthants

A 9.1 for me at 6am.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> @Maca44 Sorry to hear that your wife is feeling poorly with the Covid. Hope she picks up soon.
> Not sure what made me think you are on Gliclazide. I was sure I had read it somewhere. I am not familiar with the other medications you are on but they shouldn't be able to cause hypos, but I agree that with the readings you are posting you do appear to be over medicated and you should maybe push for an appointment to discuss dropping or at least reducing some of them. That said, with Covid in your household, it is probably better to have your levels on the low side than too high. Really hope, you all come through it quickly and smoothly with no long term effects.


Rrrrr thank you for your support, I will keep at what im doing and see how it goes but my diet is already making me feel much better so I am on the right path.


----------



## ColinUK

8.1 this morning. I had a mince pie yesterday. 

Then I had another.

A little later another one was found on my plate.

Later still I could hear crying and it was the last mince pie. I asked it what was wrong and it explained that it was really sad as it’d been separated from its family and really wanted to go where they’d gone. Being a kindhearted soul and it being Christmas I helped it find those family members.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> 8.1 this morning. I had a mince pie yesterday.
> 
> Then I had another.
> 
> A little later another one was found on my plate.
> 
> Later still I could hear crying and it was the last mince pie. I asked it what was wrong and it explained that it was really sad as it’d been separated from its family and really wanted to go where they’d gone. Being a kindhearted soul and it being Christmas I helped it find those family members.


It is the season of good will, you are so kind.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> 8.1 this morning. I had a mince pie yesterday.
> 
> Then I had another.
> 
> A little later another one was found on my plate.
> 
> Later still I could hear crying and it was the last mince pie. I asked it what was wrong and it explained that it was really sad as it’d been separated from its family and really wanted to go where they’d gone. Being a kindhearted soul and it being Christmas I helped it find those family members.


Really not sure why I am liking your post except your brutal honesty and creative writing! 
I gasped when I read that you had eaten a second one! Just picking myself up off the floor after reading on and realising that it didn't stop there! Can't believe your reading is only 8.1!! Was going to say jammy, but more mincey! XX 
Hope you are able to get out for a good long walk today in your sack cloth and ashes.... You bad boy!!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 7.2 for me today. Was expecting a message via the UCLH app to cancel my procedure, woke up to a message telling me to be there at 7am, so looks like it is going ahead, oh well so be it!  Won’t be posting tomorrow morning as will need to leave the house at 4.45am though am thinking the roads will be much quieter than usual.
> Raining yet again this morning, doesn’t seem to have stopped for days and so dark but nice and cosy indoors.
> Misty (our dog) is going for a sleepover at my daughters tonight so hope she’s ready for another dog on her bed, I wouldn’t be surprised if my SIL takes himself off to one of the kids bedrooms to get a good nights sleep lol.
> Anyhow, stay well everyone x


Good luck tomorrow Sue. X


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Yes Congrats from me too. It does make them much more special when you get them so infrequently doesn't it.... 
Almost makes you feel sad for those people who achieve the goal on a near weekly basis... so mundane!


----------



## eggyg

Congratulations @freesia on your HS. Mine are like buses, don’t get one for ages and then two come along!


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 6.2 for me this morning following on from a 5.8 yesterday.

Horrible weekend for me. I had a high reading on Friday morning (7.3) which came down during the day. I was sat down watching Corrie and having a glass of wine when I keeled over. The wife had recently invested in a blood ox meter and on checking my stats my O2 level was 83%. I came round with two paramedics running an ECG on me. Blue lighted into hospital in Reading. Blood tests and another ECG revealed nothing. Then another round of blood tests followed by a chest x-ray. I was then informed that I had a suspected herniated diaphragm and if confirmed would be blue lighted to Oxford as the surgery was too involved to be performed in Reading. Then examined by the surgical team at 07:45 and informed that their consultant started at 08:00 and would review. Then informed that I didn't have a herniated diaphragm and that it was being put down as an "unexplained incident" and I could go home. No sleep and a great deal of stress. Trying to get through to the surgery today to try and discuss with my GP.

Let's hope the rest of this week gets better!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Really not sure why I am liking your post except your brutal honesty and creative writing!
> I gasped when I read that you had eaten a second one! Just picking myself up off the floor after reading on and realising that it didn't stop there! Can't believe your reading is only 8.1!! Was going to say jammy, but more mincey! XX
> Hope you are able to get out for a good long walk today in your sack cloth and ashes.... You bad boy!!



Although it’s raining all day today I’m going to head out for a walk to Selfridges and see what bargains I can find in the food hall.
I’m having Christmas lunch with my support bubble mate and need some bits and boobs.


----------



## ColinUK

Bobs! Bits and bobs!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Bobs! Bits and bobs!


Looks like a Freudian slip to me!!


----------



## rebrascora

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. A 6.2 for me this morning following on from a 5.8 yesterday.
> 
> Horrible weekend for me. I had a high reading on Friday morning (7.3) which came down during the day. I was sat down watching Corrie and having a glass of wine when I keeled over. The wife had recently invested in a blood ox meter and on checking my stats my O2 level was 83%. I came round with two paramedics running an ECG on me. Blue lighted into hospital in Reading. Blood tests and another ECG revealed nothing. Then another round of blood tests followed by a chest x-ray. I was then informed that I had a suspected herniated diaphragm and if confirmed would be blue lighted to Oxford as the surgery was too involved to be performed in Reading. Then examined by the surgical team at 07:45 and informed that their consultant started at 08:00 and would review. Then informed that I didn't have a herniated diaphragm and that it was being put down as an "unexplained incident" and I could go home. No sleep and a great deal of stress. Trying to get through to the surgery today to try and discuss with my GP.
> 
> Let's hope the rest of this week gets better!


Oh Goodness! So sorry to read this! That is scary!
Hope you are feeling better now. You have been doing so well with your diabetes management, diet and increased exercise, this must be a real blow to your feeling of wellbeing, especially when it is unexplained. Please take it easy and keep us posted with your progress. Do you feel unwell at all now or just confidence knocked and stressed obviously?


----------



## HenryBennett

@adrian1der all rather frightening. I hope you can get through to your GP and that he can reassure you.


----------



## adrian1der

Thanks all. I felt a bit off colour on Friday and no idea how I felt on Saturday. No sleep!

Felt OK yesterday. Not done any exercise - a few days rest might be in order! OK today as well. I'll keep you posted. Incidentally my wife wondered if I was having a hypo and did my BG and got 7.8. No idea if the high readings where linked. Maybe I was going down with something?


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 7.2 for me today. Was expecting a message via the UCLH app to cancel my procedure, woke up to a message telling me to be there at 7am, so looks like it is going ahead, oh well so be it!  Won’t be posting tomorrow morning as will need to leave the house at 4.45am though am thinking the roads will be much quieter than usual.
> Raining yet again this morning, doesn’t seem to have stopped for days and so dark but nice and cosy indoors.
> Misty (our dog) is going for a sleepover at my daughters tonight so hope she’s ready for another dog on her bed, I wouldn’t be surprised if my SIL takes himself off to one of the kids bedrooms to get a good nights sleep lol.
> Anyhow, stay well everyone x


Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Thank you. I rarely get them so will be savouring this one


Indeed congratulations!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done  @freesia on the HS. Hope you're back on form soon @adrian1der. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow @SueEK 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Good luck tomorrow Sue. X


Good luck from me too @SueEK.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Bobs! Bits and bobs!


I did wonder!  

Aw, poor you @adrian1der - what a nasty experience. I’m glad to hear you didn’t need surgery after all.


----------



## Veenorthants

@SueEK good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well.
@adrian1der sorry to read about your weekend.  Hope things are now better for you


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Bobs! Bits and bobs!


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. A 6.2 for me this morning following on from a 5.8 yesterday.
> 
> Horrible weekend for me. I had a high reading on Friday morning (7.3) which came down during the day. I was sat down watching Corrie and having a glass of wine when I keeled over. The wife had recently invested in a blood ox meter and on checking my stats my O2 level was 83%. I came round with two paramedics running an ECG on me. Blue lighted into hospital in Reading. Blood tests and another ECG revealed nothing. Then another round of blood tests followed by a chest x-ray. I was then informed that I had a suspected herniated diaphragm and if confirmed would be blue lighted to Oxford as the surgery was too involved to be performed in Reading. Then examined by the surgical team at 07:45 and informed that their consultant started at 08:00 and would review. Then informed that I didn't have a herniated diaphragm and that it was being put down as an "unexplained incident" and I could go home. No sleep and a great deal of stress. Trying to get through to the surgery today to try and discuss with my GP.
> 
> Let's hope the rest of this week gets better!


Oh my goodness, that’s sounds so scary, especially when you don’t know why it happened. Really hope you are feeling better and that you get some answers. Keep in touch and let us know how you are x


----------



## eggyg

@adrian1der blimey! Scary experience, hope they get to the bottom of it. Take care.


----------



## Robin

Goodness @adrian1der, I’m glad you didn’t have to take an unexpected trip over the county border!
I was going to ask you if you’d had any reaction to your pneumococcal jab, because I’ve got mine tomorrow. I hope that wasn’t it!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I’m having Christmas lunch with my support bubble mate and need some bits and boobs.


Well that made me snort my coffee!!


----------



## SB2015

Paulbreen said:


> A surprisingly high 9.3 today, the dam DP at its work again just when you think you have the basal set up in the pump to take care of it it starts again.
> Anyhow everyone have a great day!!


If you are in sensors Paul and in automode doesn’t the 780 sort this for you?  Or does it take a bit of time to kick in.


----------



## freesia

@adrian1der, i'm glad your back home. Hopefully your GP can get to the bottom of what happened. Take care


----------



## SB2015

I have now slept in and happy with a nice 6.1 to start the  day, or that should be afternoon

Congrats  @freesia on your treasured HS
I hope all goes well tomorrow @SueEK 
Sorry to hear about you wife being so poorly @Maca44 
Try a blob of brandy butter just under the lid @ColinUK , they will call out even more then
Thanks @rebrascora i know it is only settling in with the new pump AND new phone!!

Enjoy your day.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon all

I woke today on 5.8. which is a miracle. Like others, I was a bit indulgent. My problem is the Hotel Chocolat advent calendar, Yesterday's was six milk chocolate balls filled with spicy mulled wine (how do they do that ???). I opened it after eating my beef casserole with a dollop of mash, and to stop any fighting, I took my three and Mrs B took her hers. Absolutely delicious, as you might expect. Took an extra top up bolus for that.

Anyway, top up bolus was under guessed. Went to bed on 13.4 - dead straight line for a couple of hours. So the 5.8 is the result of even more insulin. Oh well, never mind - it was worth it Does that mean no more choccies? Sod that for a game, I've just learned how much insulin it takes

I've been on the phone all morning, firstly with Abbott (for sensors) who are crowing about the new Libre 2 being accepted as prescribable, but they wouldn't let me buy the system until January, when GP surgeries have been updated. Meanies.

Next up was an emergency plumber. The shower is falling apart - the metal covered hose from the controls to the shower has separated from the shower head, revealing the rubber tubing, which is now working loose and spraying water everywhere apart from me. So plumber will be in touch later to let me know time of arrival. I'd already tried three before I phoned the Housing Association, who suggested a visit on the 6th of January. The lady I was speaking to assumed I could use the bath, but I did point out we didn't have one, and couldn't use one if we did, so she's rated it as an emergency, and a plumber will phone when he can come today. I think that's fair enough, calling it an emergency. Don't fancy being stinky for Christmas, New Year and my birthday (68 not out on the 4th).

The trouble with a birthday within the twelve days of Christmas is like being born on Christmas Day, presents arrive with a note - "This is for your birthday and Christmas". Mean buggers. Which sock would that be, then? And the meanies on this forum missed my birthday last year, which shows how hung over folk are after all the indulgence. Bet you don't dare do that again

Have a good day folks, while I sit by the phone


----------



## freesia

Had my call with the DSN this morning. It was a new one as my usual DSN has been redeployed, a good job i answered the phone as i don't usually to numbers i don't recognise.
Anyway, she seemed happy with how i was managing things then said how would i feel about being discharged back to GP care. I said i appreciated that they have a big case load but if i go back to GP care and i have a problem (1) its hard to get in touch with GPs atm and (2) last time i was discharged from them i had a problem within 3 months. It took me 3 weeks to get an appointment with the GP to be rereferred, then another 4 weeks after that before i was phoned by a DSN and then 6 weeks before i was seen my them. I all this time i was really struggling to control my levels.It turned out i needed my insulin changing! I said thank you but no thank you atm as, especially with the virus around, i would like access to a number where i can get help if needed (and thats no disrespect to you all, you are amazing with advice!!). Anyway, long story short she's put me on a 3 month review. Maybe i'm being a bit selfish wanting to stay on their caseload but its a contact and peace of mind atm.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Goodness @adrian1der, I’m glad you didn’t have to take an unexpected trip over the county border!
> I was going to ask you if you’d had any reaction to your pneumococcal jab, because I’ve got mine tomorrow. I hope that wasn’t it!


I’ve never had a reaction other than the tender arm like the flu jab. I get one every five years so have had three now. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## grovesy

freesia said:


> Had my call with the DSN this morning. It was a new one as my usual DSN has been redeployed, a good job i answered the phone as i don't usually to numbers i don't recognise.
> Anyway, she seemed happy with how i was managing things then said how would i feel about being discharged back to GP care. I said i appreciated that they have a big case load but if i go back to GP care and i have a problem (1) its hard to get in touch with GPs atm and (2) last time i was discharged from them i had a problem within 3 months. It took me 3 weeks to get an appointment with the GP to be rereferred, then another 4 weeks after that before i was phoned by a DSN and then 6 weeks before i was seen my them. I all this time i was really struggling to control my levels.It turned out i needed my insulin changing! I said thank you but no thank you atm as, especially with the virus around, i would like access to a number where i can get help if needed (and thats no disrespect to you all, you are amazing with advice!!). Anyway, long story short she's put me on a 3 month review. Maybe i'm being a bit selfish wanting to stay on their caseload but its a contact and peace of mind atm.


I don't blame you waning to stay with the hospital team.


----------



## adrian1der

Robin said:


> Goodness @adrian1der, I’m glad you didn’t have to take an unexpected trip over the county border!
> I was going to ask you if you’d had any reaction to your pneumococcal jab, because I’ve got mine tomorrow. I hope that wasn’t it!


Sure you'll be fine!


----------



## adrian1der

freesia said:


> @adrian1der, i'm glad your back home. Hopefully your GP can get to the bottom of what happened. Take care


Thanks!


----------



## adrian1der

Just phoned the surgery to get the results of last weeks HbA1c and the lab has lost the sample.....yet another blood test tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

adrian1der said:


> Just phoned the surgery to get the results of last weeks HbA1c and the lab has lost the sample.....yet another blood test tomorrow


They had one job... well, probably tons jobs but that's no excuse. 

8.2 @ 6.58am no wonder, still pigging out. I can't resist the cheese crackers and chutneys, damn that Xmas hamper. 

Re birthdays, I thought Northie was ic birthdays...


----------



## Paulbreen

SB2015 said:


> If you are in sensors Paul and in automode doesn’t the 780 sort this for you?  Or does it take a bit of time to kick in.


It’s meant to but sometimes it can’t cope with the DP very well because it happens randomly 
During night’s with no DP it’s great, a flat line around 5 or 6 but the DP starts around 4:00am and I think it just overwhelms the algorithm.
It doesn’t happen often enough reconfigure the pump, I gave myself a little bolus 1.5 units and 20 mins later I was back to a nice 6.2


----------



## Paulbreen

rebrascora said:


> Really not sure why I am liking your post except your brutal honesty and creative writing!
> I gasped when I read that you had eaten a second one! Just picking myself up off the floor after reading on and realising that it didn't stop there! Can't believe your reading is only 8.1!! Was going to say jammy, but more mincey! XX
> Hope you are able to get out for a good long walk today in your sack cloth and ashes.... You bad boy!!


I have a pack of 6 Tesco’s finest waiting for Xmas day, I got a insulin pen on standby so my pump doesn’t find out ☺️


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.0 this morning, up early again but did sleep.


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this frosty morning, better than the rain for me. A nice, normal 5.7. Up early to tackle the supermarket for the veggies, fresh stuff etc. Hope there’s some left. One of my daughters popped to Lidl on her way home from work yesterday and there wasn’t one vegetable in sight. At 13/14p a pack it’s not surprising I suppose. I’m off to Tesco where I’m hoping to buy potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and parsnips. We’ve got swede and leeks in the garden if I’m unsuccessful, oh and a bag of frozen peas in the freezer! We won’t starve. Goose, sausage meat, streaky bacon and sausages ordered and to be picked up from local butcher so no worries there. There’s only two of us! Have a great day. Three more sleeps!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 for me.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 this morning,  like @eggyg off to tackle the supermarket too.
My niece works in Waitrose and is currently a picker/packer for the delivery vans.
She starts at 3 am every morning bless her!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning.  
Off shortly to see if M&S Food store has any Christmas goodies left on their shelves. 

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Like @eggyg @Snowwy and @MeTooTeeToo, i'm off to Sainsburys shopping for us and my mum. Wish us luck.
6.4 for me this morning


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Like @eggyg @Snowwy and @MeTooTeeToo, i'm off to Sainsburys shopping for us and my mum. Wish us luck.
> 6.4 for me this morning


Sorry @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## ColinUK

5.4 this morning. 

Did most of the food shopping yesterday but a couple of other bits to get including a swede, cauliflower and broccoli but may opt for frozen for the last two. 

Made a low carb mincemeat with the intention of making mince pies but think I’ll make a mincemeat fool instead as that’s easy and very low carb.

Hunting for decent options for stuffing but it can’t contain pork and don’t want to have to make keto bread (nowhere locally has the low carb loaves that get mentioned often here) and could do with some cranberries as I’m going to make low carb cranberry sauce.

Trying to lower carbs in the Christmas menu where possible because of the Christmas pudding!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Like @eggyg @Snowwy and @MeTooTeeToo, i'm off to Sainsburys shopping for us and my mum. Wish us luck.
> 6.4 for me this morning


I’ve had a reprieve. Mr Eggy wandered down at 6 o’clock and said he would go as I’d got this far without catching “it” and it didn’t make sense me putting myself at risk at this time. Blimey, this man of mine HATES food shopping at the best of times. That’s true love. Mind you I’ve had to modify my list, directions to where things will be in the store, alternatives if things out of stock. I’m not good at relinquishing control!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Well, a 5.2, how nice.

Very quiet here in the Welsh tourism belt. Hubby did the shopping yesterday and said there was hardly anyone around...spooky.

Pistachios @ColinUK instead of breadcrumbs? That’s what we normally use.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lots of comments from people going shopping very early. Good luck to you all. Just four of us here on Christmas Day. I’m collecting just about everything we need tomorrow from M&S, ordered some time ago.

I did a normal weekly shop in Sainsbury’s yesterday at around 10 o’clock and there was a short queue outside. Lower population density over here but it will get busy so tomorrow I’ll go for the last few fresh items very early. I hope I’m not being optimistic!

We’re going into Belfast today, which I’m expecting to be very quiet. Just getting it in before we go into lockdown again on Boxing Day☹️

My brother in law, who’s with us on Christmas Day, has had the first of the two COVID vaccinations. He runs a couple of care homes and was one of the first in line.


----------



## khskel

Morning all.and 4.8 for me. 

Libre training was little.more than listening to the leaflet being read but I've shown willing and now waiting for it to appear on the repeat list.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Did my big shop yesterday, in the nick of time, everything was stocked up, but there was a huddle of assistants having a panicked conversation about the fact that the lift had broken, and no way were they going to be able to get all the later deliveries up two flights of stairs! (Chipping Norton is a very hilly town, and the lorries deliver two storeys below the shop floor). Shop was much busier than usual at 8am, and I decided against buying any meat from the bargain counter, after I saw a customer picking up every single package and holding it close to his face to squint at the label, before replacing it on the shelf. (he eventually selected the first item he’d picked up)
Today's excitement is my pneumococcal jab.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 3.8 and not liking my new sensor as it is much lower than testing with blood.
For for the first year ever I am super organised for Christmas which means that I am going to the food bank today to give food as I will be alone. My three daughters will be together in London, their beautiful bright faces are keeping me going and they are still laughing. So grateful for zoom, WhatsApp and the rest!
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Very quiet here in the Welsh tourism belt


Congrats on the HS! 
Lucky you! We were inundated with second homers arriving from London on Saturday just after The Announcement, probably bringing their new variant Covid with them.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> Libre training was little.more than listening to the leaflet being read but I've shown willing and now waiting for it to appear on the repeat list.


Good luck with that! Mine didn’t appear on my repeats, and when I checked on line, it had been put on the 'acute' medications section with the comment 'not issued'. Rang the dispensary, and asked why not, and they said 'Oh! Did you want some?' Durr!


----------



## Kaylz

So got my prescription on Saturday, had a text saying it had been dispensed and was now ready for collection so Bruce went up, they handed him only a box of ketone strips, he said is that it as she's expecting insulin etc to which the woman responded oh let me go and check, we maybe haven't bagged it up yet, why send the blooming text saying it's ready then!

We'll go through a breakdown of this morning
5:22 - 5.7 = 2 Lift tabs
5:43 - 4.9 = 2 Lift tabs
6:38 - 3.6 = 3 Lift tabs
I'm fed up and cold and just want to go to bed, I'll no doubt be sky high come dinner time now but not much I could do!
xx


----------



## Paulbreen

A 7.8 this damp and dark morning, Christmas shopping done, just the meat to collect from the butcher this afternoon.
Wishing everyone a festive day!!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, a 5.2, how nice.
> 
> Very quiet here in the Welsh tourism belt. Hubby did the shopping yesterday and said there was hardly anyone around...spooky.
> 
> Pistachios @ColinUK instead of breadcrumbs? That’s what we normally use.


I like that idea! Thank you


----------



## grovesy

Well we are Tier 4 and on our short drive to go for a walk the roads are just as busy as they normally would be. The people we passed were not all trying to distance though we were and I was wearing a mask. One guy decided to whistle is dog as we passed him not once but several times, my other half was so cross.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

freesia said:


> Sorry @MeeTooTeeTwo


 Just back from M&S a short while ago - it was practically deserted. Got all that I wanted, except I forgot their wonderful Carrot and Ginger relish (which was on my list).   I plead old age.
Might creep out again tomorrow - is that classed as essential shopping, I wonder? 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

I'm with you again @Michael12421 in the 7s today with a 7.5. 
Eating late with no insulin is stopping me from hypoing through the night but I need to tweak things a bit to get a bit better in range result in the morning. I toyed with 1unit of Fiasp at bedtime last night when my reading was 10. Might give it a go tonight. It would be nice to bring my average BG score down a bit but I don't want to go back to night time hypos.

@Bloden Lovely to see you getting an House Special this morning. Congratulations. Enjoy basking in the glow of that ultimate morning achievement!  

@Kaylz. Sorry to read that you are battling morning lows still. Have you had problems at this time of year before or is this a new anomaly? How are your hands? Hope they are starting to heal and not so sore.

Good luck to all you guys going out to forage/scavenge/scrummage for food. I don't envy you! My Eggy is a star for volunteering Elaine! You got a good one there! I still haven't made any plans or shopped for the "big day" and no idea what I am going to eat but I am sure I won't starve and I have plenty of cream to go in my morning coffee so life is good. Afraid I'm a terrible Bah Humbug and current situation enables me to be more so without so much guilt, so I am actually really going to enjoy being very, very low key.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, a 5.2, how nice.
> 
> Very quiet here in the Welsh tourism belt. Hubby did the shopping yesterday and said there was hardly anyone around...spooky.
> 
> Pistachios @ColinUK instead of breadcrumbs? That’s what we normally use.


Congratulations!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, a 5.2, how nice.


Well done on the HS. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Congrats on the HS!
> Lucky you! We were inundated with second homers arriving from London on Saturday just after The Announcement, probably bringing their new variant Covid with them.


We’ve got some cases up in Cumbria, particularly the south Lakes. Second homers? Tourists? Who knows but I’m now under house arrest by PC Eggy.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I like that idea! Thank you


I miss nuts! Ooh err missus!  Not allowed them now, nuts and seeds are a big no no for bowel obstruction patients! Just paid nearly a fiver for chestnuts to cook with my Brussels, which are also frowned upon, then I remembered. Merry Christmas to me! Liquidised pigs in blankets anyone?


----------



## Inamuddle

A 7.9 this morning. Fruit and veg box delivered yesterday and everything else is in the fridge or freezer. Hate last min shopping.  Just want to give my other half a nice break as he has been busy delivering groceries for a large supermarket and is exhausted. I'm with Barbara in the bah humbug club x


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.4 for me at 07:05 this morning. Managed to get a GP appointment this morning so waiting for him to phone. Then Sainsbury's delivery between 11 and 12. Then GPs at 12:20 for a repeat of my HbA1c (feel like an NHS dartboard currently) after my last one disappeared. Then bob to the local farm shop on the way home to pick up some meat. 

Then relax!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All a 5.8 today. We sorted food shop yesterday. Just a pre-order to collect on Christmas Eve. Really enjoying doing my own thing and no work. Might start Billions latest series later. Have a good safe day all.


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> A 7.9 this morning. Fruit and veg box delivered yesterday and everything else is in the fridge or freezer. Hate last min shopping.  Just want to give my other half a nice break as he has been busy delivering groceries for a large supermarket and is exhausted. I'm with Barbara in the bah humbug club x


Nice to see a better result there this morning. Is that with the increase in Toujeo? If so, hope it hasn't caused you hypo problems at other times of day. 
Was just thinking about whether I have enough meat in the house to get me past Boxing Day and then I remembered I have at least a couple of tins of Corned Beef in the back of the cupboard.... Might be a Corned beef hot pot for me for Christmas day/Boxing Day... Yum! Could layer it with swede instead of potato.


----------



## Snowwy

Back from Sainsbury's,  manic at 7 am...
Hard trying to avoid the store pickers let alone other shoppers!
Lots of empty spaces in the veg isle already, managed to get everything though and was at the checkout by 8!
That's it now!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz. Sorry to read that you are battling morning lows still. Have you had problems at this time of year before or is this a new anomaly? How are your hands? Hope they are starting to heal and not so sore.


Not really, I woke hypo Christmas day last year but that was it, I'm on a different contraceptive injection this year though and they seem to react differently, the last one when it was due to be done I'd run higher but this one seems to have me higher when I do it and lowers as the hormone disperses but I'm not due to do it again until sometime in February! (I think lol) just be a case of watch and do whatever necessary    hands aren't too bad, it's my wrists that are very dry andtender although picture isn't great, only have tonight left of my O'Keefe's so hoping Hermes deliver it tomorrow and running low on my Vaseline Anti Bac cream that I've been applying throughout the day  xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Late on parade again this morning, really need to get in the habit....  Its a 9.3 this morning for me.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Yesterday with mayoral permission and granted like it was a Nobel prize I was able to leave the village and go to Aldi in Ubeda.  It was only my third trip outside since March.  The other two were to the vet in Baeza as there is no vetinary practice in my village.  Disappointing as there were shortages in plenty but enough stuff for Christmas and the New Year. Thankful for small mercies springs to mind. There are no bubble rules here which is just as well because it is an intense family time, 20, 30 or even more people gather to celebrate. Does not affect me because in the last 30 Christmases I have only spent two with other people.  Quick trip today to the pharmacy and  that will be it - apart from daily walks with MIssy.


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz Looks sore and angry. Hope your delivery arrives. I have a bottle of O'Keefes here that doesn't do it for my hands at all so if you had lived closer I would have dropped it round for you. I use coconut body butter on my hands and body and that works best for me. Tried all sorts over the years including Udder cream for cows but for some reason this stuff hydrates my skin best.... Not complaining as it is only £1.50 a pot!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, you've got a good one there looking after you (i have one here too )
@Bloden, congratulations on the HS
@Kaylz, your poor wrists! They look so sore. I hope your cream turns up soon.

Well, i got to Sainsburys at 7.45 this morning. Car park was busy but managed to find a space easily enough. The busiest part of the shop wad the fruit and veg. I stood back, waiting for people to move away so i could get mine, but others just brushed past and pushed in to get what they wanted. In the end i waited for a space and dived in. I only needed a few bits so glad its all over and done with now. Presents all wrapped and mainly delivered, seeing older daughter tonight for social distance present exchange on our drive. Oh i really want to give her a hug! I miss my younger daughter too, she's working in Europe atm. Whatsapp video calls are not the same as having them around and near but that God for them, at least we can see their faces.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

8.0 this morning.

I've had a couple of weeks of iffy eating and fell out of ketosis the last two days I have been very strict to make myself get back into ketosis and have had almost no carbs during that time.  I've started testing with ketosis strips and I got back onto ketosis within eight hours which was good so not sure why my bloods were so high this morning.  I think it may be because of not drinking enough and/or the morning liver glycolysis reaction.  I slept late too so maybe that has an effect.  I've been having quite a few very late nights with broken sleep which should settle down now I'm back on track with my diet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Inamuddle

rebrascora said:


> Nice to see a better result there this morning. Is that with the increase in Toujeo? If so, hope it hasn't caused you hypo problems at other times of day.
> Was just thinking about whether I have enough meat in the house to get me past Boxing Day and then I remembered I have at least a couple of tins of Corned Beef in the back of the cupboard.... Might be a Corned beef hot pot for me for Christmas day/Boxing Day... Yum! Could layer it with swede instead of potato.


I increase toujeo and then had massive hypo the next afternoon. So back to 17 units. Smiling at the corned beef . The first year with 2nd husband we had an omelette and a bottle of red wine. Probably the best Christmas dinner ever! I' in awe of anyone making low carb stuffing and puddings or heading to the supermarket at 7am.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Nice to see a better result there this morning. Is that with the increase in Toujeo? If so, hope it hasn't caused you hypo problems at other times of day.
> Was just thinking about whether I have enough meat in the house to get me past Boxing Day and then I remembered I have at least a couple of tins of Corned Beef in the back of the cupboard.... Might be a Corned beef hot pot for me for Christmas day/Boxing Day... Yum! Could layer it with swede instead of potato.


I always have a tin of corned beef in the house but I keep it in the fridge. So much easier to slice. Top tip!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, your poor wrists! They look so sore. I hope your cream turns up soon.


honestly can't believe I reacted to a "sensitive" soap so badly, my order is at the local depot so all going well should be on Bruce's porch when he gets home from work tomorrow, kind of hoping the last Christmas present for my mum arrives then  too, if not she'll just have to get it late, it's not like she's not getting plenty anyway lol xx


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Congrats on the HS!
> Lucky you! We were inundated with second homers arriving from London on Saturday just after The Announcement, probably bringing their new variant Covid with them.


Just what we were expecting too - a holiday-homer invasion. I suspect the Carmarthenshire police are out in force, stopping them before they even reach Pembrokeshire.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's my cream sitting at Bruce's front door lol
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Well that's my cream sitting at Bruce's front door lol
> xx


My euphemism alarm just went off!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Well that's my cream sitting at Bruce's front door lol
> xx


Yay! Get it rubbed in asap when Bruce brings it x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Yay! Get it rubbed in asap when Bruce brings it x


Won't be bringing it until the end of the week unfortunately as he's other things to bring every night that are needed such as a 5L bag of cat litter, Christmas presents etc    xx


----------



## mikeyB

Good evening all 

Bit late reporting this morning’s 5.4.
Got up in the middle of the night by my reckoning. At 7.30 ready for the plumber coming at 8.00. Still, the shower was repaired by 8.30, so after a double shot espresso, showered and dressed, and went down into the village with my Blackburn Rovers mask on.

First stop was The Wine Shop, where the kind folk let me go in a ahead of the queue in stead of wobbling on my crutches. Left with a bottle of Campari, a litre of Chase Marmalade Vodka, and I got them to select four big and bouncy reds for under a tenner. Then forgot I had to take my my mask off for facial recognition for Apple Pay to work. Oh well, what the hell. Got it working.

Next stop Spar, for spuds and some treats, then off to the chemist for my prescription, then popped into the local shop to pay for my newspaper delivery, then home.

I was knackered. I’m now typing this lying down after two Tramadol because everything ached. All because the offspring are all locked up because of Covid. It’s almost nine months since I last did that trip around the village, nine months for my legs to get worse. And now, as I’ve discovered, BG of 2.9. Ate JB’s and fell asleep forv2 hours.

Anybody would think I was old...


----------



## Ditto

I overslept as pinched Mum's drugs so could get to sleep, gave up on the insomnia gone 3, so no time to take bg before dashing out to shop with family. Was glad anyways, no doubt too high. We're watching Elf. 

Our area, Sale, was on the news showing all the shoppers and interviewing some, numbers around here have gone up. Scary.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning = 8.2


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. Already been up an hour! BGs were 4.1! Just taken them again, 5.2! Of course I’m not claiming it as a HS. All four grandkids are coming to Grandma and Gaga’s House of Informal and Unpaid Childcare this morning, and staying over, as both our eldest daughters are working today and tomorrow. TBF the two eldest don’t need childcare but we’re having a Christmas party. This was organised before Boris’ 11th hour U-turn, so we’re choosing to ignore it, we’re only seeing them fleetingly on Christmas morning to exchange gifts and we haven’t seen the three eldest since October. I don’t think we’ll be the only ones bending the rules ever so slightly, it’s called the Cummings Effect! Sorry, must dash, I’ve a party to organise! Two more sleeps! Have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 this morning  for me.  

Stay safe and well everybody.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 this morning ☹️
I shouldn’t have had those three chocolates last night.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 8.1 for me today after a very long day yesterday. All in all a 16 hour round trip and my hubby is a star. He sat in the car on a trading estate on his own for 11 hours without one word of complaint, as the delay in the hospital dragged on and on. All went fine, consultant and his side kick were lovely, in fact all the staff were, Covid restrictions were fierce. Met a couple of women with a very similar problem as myself, one from Southend and another from Staffordshire. Long story short without details he would like to operate early January, he came out from theatre to an email cancelling all mesh operations during the new Covid rules, not sure why and can’t  remember exactly what he said. Surprisingly, for me, they tested my bg every two hours. Feel absolutely fine, just a bit tired and sore. Have middle grandson this afternoon but my son is taking him out before work to the park to ‘run the energy off him’ but he is a Duracell bunny. 
Sorry for the longish post and thanks for your kind words.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Heinz Special at 5.7 this morning.
Having grandson this morning for a couple of hours whilst parents get some peace and other essentials...
No doubt he will be asking about presents, he is far too sharp and goes round the house looking  
Might manage a run beforehand 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me this morning, on a fingerprick  Sensor finished at 6pm last night and I decided to wait until the morning to replace it - oh my, they are so addictive!  I felt completely in the dark about my blood sugar levels throughout the evening and when I woke in the night!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, sky high this morning, god knows why 11.5.

Glad you got on well yesterday @SueEK


----------



## ColinUK

@SueEK  glad it went well yesterday.

And look at you all with little ones to exhaust today! I hope you all enjoy the day and that they don’t tire you out first!

Early Christmas present for myself today. I changed my lancet! Woot! Woot!

The resultant reading was 5.4


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Last day in the home office until January
 First get some veg from the coop  before logging on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Had my pneumococcal jab yesterday morning, whisked in and out of the surgery with my feet barely touching the floor, handed the PIL, with the advice 'you can read that if you really want to scare yourself witless...or you could use it as a firelighter...' I love our surgery nurse!


----------



## Paulbreen

Another 7.8 today, shopping all done looking forward to tomorrow, our Christmas celebration is Christmas Eve here in Germany so finish work at 12:00 roast beef in the oven at 16:00 for a long slow roast dinner at 20:00 and pressies at 22:00
Drunk as a lord by 22:15 lol
Have a festive great day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another 5.2...on the Libre. Does that count?

Glad to hear it all went well yesterday @SueEK.


----------



## SueEK

Paulbreen said:


> Another 7.8 today, shopping all done looking forward to tomorrow, our Christmas celebration is Christmas Eve here in Germany so finish work at 12:00 roast beef in the oven at 16:00 for a long slow roast dinner at 20:00 and pressies at 22:00
> Drunk as a lord by 22:15 lol
> Have a festive great day everyone


Have a lovely time, sounds like you have your Christmas Eve celebrations down to a tee, ENJOY x


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Another 5.2...on the Libre. Does that count?
> 
> Glad to hear it all went well yesterday @SueEK.


Sure does - congratulations x


----------



## Kaylz

@Paulbreen sounds good but I'd be missing out, I'm crawling into bed at 22:00! LOL xx


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK - delighted thatr things went so well yesterday


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 I'm keeping you company again!! 8.3 for me this morning. Not desperately unhappy about that as better than hypo but I might try some adjustment tonight... less cheese at bedtime maybe!! ... but I do enjoy it!

Apart from a tiny, tiny dip into the red last night (3.8), I managed to stay in range the past 24 hours....it's a while since I managed to achieve that.

@SueEK That sounds like a really long day and your husband is a hero! (Where did you and Elaine find these great guys??)  So pleased it went well... apart from the postponement of your op.... at least I am guessing it is a postponement? Can't see Covid restrictions being lifted much by next month.
Was it useful talking to the other two women? Hope so.

@Bloden Wow! Well done again! A hat trick on Christmas eve would be amazing. I would be very happy with a present like that! More basking in HS glory for you today!

@Paulbreen  Froliches Weinachten! Hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Good morning all


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden congratulatulations on the HS


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz How are you doing with your levels this morning. Hope you aren't having to guzzle too any Lift to keep you in range today. Hope your hands are a little less sore.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats on the 5.2 @Bloden 
Here's hoping you get the House Special Hat Trick tomorrow.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Another 5.2...on the Libre. Does that count?
> 
> Glad to hear it all went well yesterday @SueEK.


Of course it does!  Congratulations!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A late one for me today. Woke late to a 2.8, now up to 4.5 so off to get breakfast.
@eggyg and @SueEK have a lovely day with the grandkids.
@SueEK, glad things went ok yesterday, i hope all goes ahead in January.
@Bloden congratulations on the HS.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.8 this morning and a good result on my keto strip too.

I have an online funeral to attend today.  A dear friend who had a heart attack while driving and managed to steer into a roundabout and avoided including any other drivers/cars. He'd just had his second wedding anniversary and it was completely unexpected.  I'm finding it very surreal. He's one of those people everyone turned to for a wise/happy/comforting take on the world and I still haven't properly processed that he is gone.  I suppose that is what funerals are for.


----------



## freesia

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> 6.8 this morning and a good result on my keto strip too.
> 
> I have an online funeral to attend today.  A dear friend who had a heart attack while driving and managed to steer into a roundabout and avoided including any other drivers/cars. He'd just had his second wedding anniversary and it was completely unexpected.  I'm finding it very surreal. He's one of those people everyone turned to for a wise/happy/comforting take on the world and I still haven't properly processed that he is gone.  I suppose that is what funerals are for.


Sorry to hear about your friend @NotWorriedAtAll


----------



## HenryBennett

36 minutes on the exercise bike which has taken me down to 4.5.
Shortly off to M&S for our collection slot.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> 36 minutes on the exercise bike which has taken me down to 4.5.
> Shortly off to M&S for our collection slot.


Praise the lord for M & S Xmas collections. Got a friend to pick ours up yesterday but as we ordered before I was diagnosed type 2 I can't eat any of it apart from the turkey. I will have to just stare at the mound of puddings but might have one roast spud, I make great roasties.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz How are you doing with your levels this morning. Hope you aren't having to guzzle too any Lift to keep you in range today. Hope your hands are a little less sore.


Had 4 and a half chocolate gingerbread digestives at bedtime last night on 6.9. woke to 7.1, after recent behaviour I had 1 Lift tab and an hour later before breakfast was 6.2 so right call IMO, hands are much better just can't seem to get the wrists healing, skin still peeling off there but Bruce is bringing one of my jars of O'Keefe's with him tonight so I'll be able to use as much as I like seen as I'm stocked up haha, thanks for asking  xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Praise the lord for M & S Xmas collections. Got a friend to pick ours up yesterday but as we ordered before I was diagnosed type 2 I can't eat any of it apart from the turkey. I will have to just stare at the mound of puddings but might have one roast spud, I make great roasties.


Haha, yes M&S!

I assume your food diary hasn‘t yet indicated the level of carbs and the foods you can tolerate without a spike. I’m ok with 3 or 4 spuds or 60g of rice. Christmas pudding isn’t in my food diary! I’ll be careful.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Haha, yes M&S!
> 
> I assume your food diary hasn‘t yet indicated the level of carbs and the foods you can tolerate without a spike. I’m ok with 3 or 4 spuds or 60g of rice. Christmas pudding isn’t in my food diary! I’ll be careful.


I'm not taking any chances as my levels are fairly stable and in a short time with the meds and change in diet. I'm really enjoying my food at the moment and bulk my plate up with veg, doing alot of BG testing so can see what not to eat or reduce. Looking forward to dinner Friday and will start walking again in Jan so hope 2021 is a better year.


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der How are things with you today? Hope you are feeling more back to normal.


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz I'm really impressed! I wouldn't have had the gumption/confidence to have a Lift on 7.1.... I just don't trust my diabetes to be that predictable... but then that's because it's not! Really nicely managed on your part! 
Wow re 4.5 choc gingers at bedtime! Funny how basal needs can change so radically. You seem to be really good at embracing that change and working ways around it.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning from a drizzly devon. A 9 again. @eggyg I was sure that looking after your grandchildren whilst their parents work was allowed. Enjoy.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Had 4 and a half chocolate gingerbread digestives at bedtime last night on 6.9. woke to 7.1,


@Kaylz, i'm pleased your levels were more settled last night. Hope you enjoyed your digestives, they sound yummy. I am rather jealous, if i ate those i would have a massive spike.
I ended up having a spike to 12 overnight anyway. Libre showed a hypo before bed but finger prick was 4.2. A bit low to go to bed on so i snacked on crackers. Still had a liver dump, high spike then sudden drop. If it had been a normal working day, i would have been awake and caught the hypo this morning. Oh well, fingers crossed its not a day of ups and downs.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning gang 

5.8 today, after half blind hypos in the night. Half blind because for the first time ever my week old sensor has failed, and joined the celestial choir. My new order may arrive today or tomorrow, but it’s interesting how bereft you feel without those nice straight lines and little arrows. My fingers don’t like it either, all soft and lovely, so I must remember not to test quite so often. That delivery better arrive soon before I get anaemic.

I’d just ordered three sensors, because I’ll be buying the Libre 2 in January, so the alarms should prevent those surprise hypos in the time of Hotel Chocolat advent calendars.

Had to start the day the Tramadol way, paying the price for yesterday’s trip around the village. At least I’ve got a very low key Christmas sorted. Mr Panasonic is currently beavering away on some bread, multi seeded. Mr Kenwood should help me tomorrow with the Christmas Log, and I’ll take the little baa lamb’s leg out of the freezer. I’m not apologising to vegans and vegetarians for that description of our Christmas meal, I’m an omnivore and was born that way. Can’t help it, don’t want to. Out and proud. Might get some liver out of the freezer for my Christmas Eve meal. Even Mrs B won’t eat that, I’ll have to cook two meals. She can have fish, boost her Omega 3 while I boost my B12

Have a good day, everyone, and that includes the casual observers who haven’t registered yet. Go on, you know you want to


----------



## SueEK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> 6.8 this morning and a good result on my keto strip too.
> 
> I have an online funeral to attend today.  A dear friend who had a heart attack while driving and managed to steer into a roundabout and avoided including any other drivers/cars. He'd just had his second wedding anniversary and it was completely unexpected.  I'm finding it very surreal. He's one of those people everyone turned to for a wise/happy/comforting take on the world and I still haven't properly processed that he is gone.  I suppose that is what funerals are for.


So sorry to hear this and hope the ‘funeral’ in some small way gives you comfort x


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> @adrian1der How are things with you today? Hope you are feeling more back to normal.


Hi @rebrascora 
another surreal day yesterday. Doctor phoned and had the notes from A&E. He informed me that I have an elevated hemidiaphragm which I knew having seen the x-rays in the hospital. (Basically the left side of my diaphragm is significantly raised). I then asked why? what do we do about it? and what are the implications? The line then went silent to the 
extent that I had to ask if he was still there. He said he was thinking and then said he had to go away and speak to a thoracic expert.... I'll keep you all posted when I hear more. No explanation for why I passed out either other than the possibility that my BP is now too low after he started me on new tablets a few weeks ago. Now producing him a seven day BP chart. 

Then I had to go into the surgery for a repeat HbA1c after the lab lost my sample from last week. The nurse took two vials "just in case". Managed to finish the Christmas food shopping at the farm shop on the way home. Both the wife and I find turkey rather bland so we always have a rib of beef. Looking forward to it! Not been doing any exercise as I am concerned about the chest problems but still losing weight. 15 stone 10.5lbs on the scales this morning. Two big milestones coming up - dropping into 15 stone and single figures and dropping below 100kg. Mind you that is only 0.5lbs and 17g respectively! 

And finally, another 6.4 from me this morning at 08:35 having slept late. I think I'm still catching up from my night on the tiles (quite literally) in Reading on Friday


----------



## Docb

Hi @adrian1der, nothing like asking a couple or three very simple questions when somebody gives you information you do not understand.  At least he said he would find the answers rather than waffle on - one of the effects of simple questions is to alert the pro that they are not going to get away with waffle! 

Hope you get an explanation quickly, you don't want it happening again.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz I'm really impressed! I wouldn't have had the gumption/confidence to have a Lift on 7.1.... I just don't trust my diabetes to be that predictable... but then that's because it's not! Really nicely managed on your part!
> Wow re 4.5 choc gingers at bedtime! Funny how basal needs can change so radically. You seem to be really good at embracing that change and working ways around it.


After a few days of falling on getting up it's better to be safe than sorry so just go with the flow as they say lol

To be honest I don't mind shoveling them down my throat, I'm quite often hungry by then anyway due to last meal being 16:30
xx



freesia said:


> @Kaylz, i'm pleased your levels were more settled last night. Hope you enjoyed your digestives, they sound yummy. I am rather jealous, if i ate those i would have a massive spike.
> I ended up having a spike to 12 overnight anyway. Libre showed a hypo before bed but finger prick was 4.2. A bit low to go to bed on so i snacked on crackers. Still had a liver dump, high spike then sudden drop. If it had been a normal working day, i would have been awake and caught the hypo this morning. Oh well, fingers crossed its not a day of ups and downs.


I was a tad disappointed with them to be honest, not as strong on the gingerbread as I was hoping and I wouldn't rush to buy them again, much prefer just the plain Morrison's digestives or hobnobs, spiked to around 10 which isn't great but I had no other option, I'd rather eat something like that before bed than wake up and need to eat Lift tabs through the night lol
xx


----------



## grovesy

Docb said:


> Hi @adrian1der, nothing like asking a couple or three very simple questions when somebody gives you information you do not understand.  At least he said he would find the answers rather than waffle on - one of the effects of simple questions is to alert the pro that they are not going to get away with waffle!
> 
> Hope you get an explanation quickly, you don't want it happening again.


I agree with your sentiment about admitting he did not know but would find out. I back in the mid 70's worked with a Ward Sister who had a repulsion as a bit of dragon, when ever I asked a question if she did not she would admit she didn't and try to find out. A more popular Ward Sister never admitted she did not know, she would waffle.


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Forgetful, Distracted & Golf Mad, virtual golf to be clear, is reporting in after being 2 days absent! 

12:32 BS 5.5  Pretty happy with that. The previous 2 days were a bit mote erratic with 7.5 on Monday & a self induced, indulgent, 9.0 yesterday all after midday as I was sleeping VERY late, well after midnight! I’m playing another golf tournament & doing the new season challenges at the start of a new season: just introduced last season & took a while to even notice them, got started late & couldn’t complete them all so, determined to get started right away this season & see if I can get them all this season? Oh I couldn’t resist any longer & had a chunk of tesco finest Belgian chocolate yule log after dinner & before bed 2 night in a row: just under bolused for it the first night; upped the bolus for it last night & my BS is MUCH better looking! Delicious & still 2 chunks, or half, of the yule log left! Anyone want a chunk that definitely requires extra bolus but, worth it?

A Very Good Day to you all mates!  I’m afraid it’s GOT to be an Australian greeting today!

Haven’t read any posts yet & will catch up later!


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear about your friend @NotWorriedAtAll. 

I hope you getsome answers to your questions ASAP @adrian1der - night on the tiles, haha, made me larf.


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Little Miss Forgetful, Distracted & Golf Mad, virtual golf to be clear, is reporting in after being 2 days absent!
> 
> 12:32 BS 5.5  Pretty happy with that. The previous 2 days were a bit mote erratic with 7.5 on Monday & a self induced, indulgent, 9.0 yesterday all after midday as I was sleeping VERY late, well after midnight! I’m playing another golf tournament & doing the new season challenges at the start of a new season: just introduced last season & took a while to even notice them, got started late & couldn’t complete them all so, determined to get started right away this season & see if I can get them all this season? Oh I couldn’t resist any longer & had a chunk of tesco finest Belgian chocolate yule log after dinner & before bed 2 night in a row: just under bolused for it the first night; upped the bolus for it last night & my BS is MUCH better looking! Delicious & still 2 chunks, or half, of the yule log left! Anyone want a chunk that definitely requires extra bolus but, worth it?
> 
> A Very Good Day to you all mates!  I’m afraid it’s GOT to be an Australian greeting today!
> 
> Haven’t read any posts yet & will catch up later!


Hey @Lanny, i was wondering where you were. Glad you're ok


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> Good morning from a drizzly devon. A 9 again. @eggyg I was sure that looking after your grandchildren whilst their parents work was allowed. Enjoy.


It is but don’t think they’re supposed to stay over. But the rules are as clear as mud!


----------



## Lanny

Just caught up on this thread!

I see I wasn’t the only one indulging: @ColinUK that mince pies post really made me roar with laughter & the DF was very kind; @mikeyB also, made me roar with laughter about getting his insulin right for more chocolate from his advent calendar!


----------



## Northerner

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> 6.8 this morning and a good result on my keto strip too.
> 
> I have an online funeral to attend today.  A dear friend who had a heart attack while driving and managed to steer into a roundabout and avoided including any other drivers/cars. He'd just had his second wedding anniversary and it was completely unexpected.  I'm finding it very surreal. He's one of those people everyone turned to for a wise/happy/comforting take on the world and I still haven't properly processed that he is gone.  I suppose that is what funerals are for.


Very sorry to hear this @NotWorriedAtAll  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

That is very sad and a brave man for making that effort to pull into the side @NotWorriedAtAll I am sorry for your loss.

SueEK that is one fine OH you have there! 

Got up at three so no point measuring, watched New Tricks and a Discovery Of Witches and went back to bed till far too late zzz have a good day all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I opened the Christrmas truffles too early - 9.4


----------



## HenryBennett

6.5 for me. I shouldn’t have had that ice cream, chocolate and Baileys. Christmas is but once a year. Good luck with all your preparations everyone.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning!
@Michael12421 after hearing yesterday that we in Sussex have been moved from tier 2 to tier 4 from boxing day, I might have started on the truffels too... if I had some!
So everything is cancelled! 
However, LOVE in not cancelled and HOPE is not cancelled and CHRISTMAS is not cancelled.
So I am sending to each and everyone of you on the forum
*Love and hope this Christmas*.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MrDaibetes

Good Morning, 10.2 this morning for me but it's Christmas eve so it's only going to go a bit higher today hopefully.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.  
My weather app says its 2°c outside (but feels like -2).   
I think I’ll risk an early morning walk when it’s a bit nearer sunrise.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Merry Christmas Eve on this frosty morning. Watch, it’ll be mild and wet tomorrow! Anyhoo, 5.8, which is good considering I was 11.4 at bedtime, ( party food) but I held my nerve and got away with it. I’ve gotten up early for a bit of peace before the grandkids descend demanding breakfast. They are having a continental breakfast this morning. Croissants, pan au chocolate and Mr Eggy is making his world famous Scotch pancakes. Well, they’re  famous in his world! I’m going to have an egg! Got one grandchild until 2pm and the other three until about 4pm. I might just go straight to bed and cut out the middle man! Have a great day all. One more sleep!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Discovered I was 3.9 at bedtime, but perhaps I didn’t need all of that flapjack.
We are set to leapfrog from Tier 2 to Tier 4 here too. We are coming along nicely with our Plagues of Egypt. Pestilence, tick, Locusts (panic buyers stripping the supermarket shelves), tick. Flooding yesterday, tick. My Firstborn is beginning to look a bit nervous.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Grandkids on Xmas Eve, eek @eggyg - they must be bouncing off the walls with excitement. Good luck! Let’s hope the Scotch pancakes weigh them down.

Not much planned here. Listen to news, try not to get freaked out, open presents after dinner, go to bed.


----------



## Snowwy

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.2 here. Discovered I was 3.9 at bedtime, but perhaps I didn’t need all of that flapjack.
> We are set to leapfrog from Tier 2 to Tier 4 here too. We are coming along nicely with our Plagues of Egypt. Pestilence, tick, Locusts (panic buyers stripping the supermarket shelves), tick. Flooding yesterday, tick. My Firstborn is beginning to look a bit nervous.


Paint the doorposts... you'll be fine!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.9 on waking at 5:25 falling itself to 5.4 at 6:37   

@Snowwy the whole of Scotland is in the same position, means Bruce's mum and dad can travel to spend Christmas day with one daughter but can't then follow on to visit the other on Boxing day like they were hoping to

@MeeTooTeeTwo mines is at 1C, certainly is nippy lol

Well in exactly a week my watch commander will be FIL is retiring from the fire service after 42 years, such a shame they can't give him a big bash to mark it xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me and I got myself an over night "flatfish" My first as far as I have ever noticed...pretty sure I would notice something that epic!

I know the reader shows 4.2 but this was 20 mins after I got up so still stable and no FOTF yet. 
Apologies for blurry photo but for some reason my eyes made it look like that this morning and camera just obligingly followed suit. Couldn't possibly be the gin, cheese and mince pie (that is the singular looking at you @ColinUK) that I indulged in last night
Maybe this is the diet my diabetes needs to be stable and manageable. 
No evening basal on board again.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

First job collect turkey from the butcher's

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  it’s all my fault I know!

6.9 this morning for me. And a pesky cold. 

About to make fathead dough for the first time as I’m using that to make sausage rolls for tomorrow snackage.

Going to finish all the prep for tomorrow today and wait in for an Amazon delivery... it’s a fountain!

Not for the balcony but for the cat


----------



## Maca44

5.3 here, my wife is on the covid mend the weather is sunny and crisp on the south coast so I'm feeling alot like christmas, well sort of.


----------



## Paulbreen

A very nice 7.2 this morning with a nice flat line all night.
Happy Christmas everyone and be as safe as you can


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> @rebrascora  it’s all my fault I know!
> 
> 6.9 this morning for me. And a pesky cold.
> 
> About to make fathead dough for the first time as I’m using that to make sausage rolls for tomorrow snackage.
> 
> Going to finish all the prep for tomorrow today and wait in for an Amazon delivery... it’s a fountain!
> 
> Not for the balcony but for the cat


As long as it's not a chocolate fountain, that would be naughty.


----------



## rebrascora

@Maca44 So pleased to hear your good lady is recovering. Better health is the best Christmas present you can get, especially in the current times.


----------



## SueEK

Happy Christmas Eve to you all. My bg’s all over the place. 10.2 before tea yesterday, dropping quickly to 6.4, this morning an unheard of 5.1 on the left, re-tested on the right 5.7, also unheard of for me. Just had a text from son asking me to have grandson again but just for an hour whilst he goes to the gym before Sussex goes into Tier 4.
@rebrascora yes it was good to talk to the other women although their problem is slightly different to mine but none of us had actually spoken to anyone else with it so we felt an immediate bond. One of them is in the process of trying to sue the manufacture of the mesh and it’s in the hands of solicitors, I don’t wish to go down that road, certainly not as yet but it was interesting.
Wishing you all a good day and hope you are as organised as it is possible to be in these strange times x


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 5.3 here, my wife is on the covid mend the weather is sunny and crisp on the south coast so I'm feeling alot like christmas, well sort of.


So glad to hear your wife is improving, great news x


----------



## Veenorthants

Merry Christmas Eve to you all, at 6am 9.3 this morning. Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 here. After an initial diagnosis of type 1 they back tracked and said they were not sure if I was diabetic at all. No insulin now but I still carefully control my diet and check my BG twice a day. Its been stable for a while now, ever since I reduced and then came off the insulin. 

Best Christmas present I could ever get, to feel well. And I have lost 15Kg of excess weight, no wonder I can now walk more easily now.

Looking forward to tomorrow where I will see my daughter and her daughter, but only over the gate as she wants to be cautious. 

I hope you all have a great Christmas and thank you for all of your help through my confusions.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, we have snow this morning now.... just started coming down in big flakes on top of frost so it is lying, so we have a white dusting... How Chrstmasy is that! Anyone else got some white stuff?


----------



## freesia

6.5 for me this morning. Nothing planned apart from picking up my prescription, cooking the ham and making a chocolate cheesecake while waiting for my lovely hubby to come home from work so we can relax and start our very different Christmas. 
@rebrascora theres no snow here but it looks bright and cold out


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning a 6.3 for me! No white stuff in the West Country just the wet stuff!
Happy Christmas to everyone, the information I have picked up from everyone on here has made what was going to be difficult journey on my own so much more bearable! 
I understand the liver dump now and I now have a little more flexibility in my diet now I can calculate some correction doses! In fact I am eating so much better than I have ever done and the full fat advice is bang on as my bg levels are steady pre and post meals when I incorporate fat in my meals. 
my weight has remained stable from diagnosis as well so the initial 3 stone loss has stay off which has been a bonus! 
My thoughts are with everyone who can’t be with their loved ones this Christmas and I hope you can all be in touch with them over the next few days in some shape or form!
In the words of Dave Allen ( for the over 50’s only) may your God be with you!
Sara  X


----------



## SB2015

A 5.3 this morning.  A beautiful sunny cold day, but hearing of snow from friends further north.
Looking forward to a walk on the hills.


----------



## Bloden

That’s great news @Maca44  and @Gwynn.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 08:02 this morning - it is a beautiful sunny day in West Berks. Just been sat in the garden having a cup of tea


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well, I managed to get out this morning and "stretch my legs" in the early morning sun.


----------



## Snowwy

Gwynn said:


> 5.5 here. After an initial diagnosis of type 1 they back tracked and said they were not sure if I was diabetic at all. No insulin now but I still carefully control my diet and check my BG twice a day. Its been stable for a while now, ever since I reduced and then came off the insulin.
> 
> Best Christmas present I could ever get, to feel well. And I have lost 15Kg of excess weight, no wonder I can now walk more easily now.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow where I will see my daughter and her daughter, but only over the gate as she wants to be cautious.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Christmas and thank you for all of your help through my confusions.


Now that IS good news!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well, we have snow this morning now.... just started coming down in big flakes on top of frost so it is lying, so we have a white dusting... How Chrstmasy is that! Anyone else got some white stuff?


Just frost today but just up the road in Penrith, North Lakes, there’s a dusting. Going to be a cold but sunny day tomorrow. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Lanny

13:11 BS10.4  Indulged in chocolate yule log again, reacted too slowly to midday alarm, nodded off & next thing I know it’s gone past 1pm. Midday Levemir a bit late & in first then, reading posts: will take my meds after posting & I’ve decided to roast my tesco two bird roast today & eat leftovers tomorrow; leftovers always seem nicer to me anyway!

A Very Good Day to you all mates & Merry Christmas Eve! 

Meds first with half oatcake & half NR dose for DP, roast in oven with trimmings & start the Opening Round of golf which I have 2 days, today & tomorrow, to complete 18 holes to see if I can make the Final on Saturday?


----------



## HenryBennett

Expected in the New Year, but I’ve just received the eye scan result from last week. “Your test results show that you have no diabetic retinopathy.” Nice. 
I still can‘t fathom why almost everyone booked in for the scan had cancelled. In a dark room I didn’t need the drops to dilate my pupils and the result has come through in quick time. 
Some people are daft.


----------



## mikeyB

Good evening elves 

Late reporting - busy day. 4.1 this morning, which is fine because I let the dawn effect lift that to 5.6. Accurate bolusing for tagliatelle with Bolognese sauce last evening. In Bologna they never serve spaghetti with Bolognese sauce, because proper tagliatelle has a slightly roughed surface to cling to the sauce, which is never dolloped on top, but stirred through the pasta. That's the cookery lesson for the day.

Learned something else yesterday - pay more attention, and don't panic. In a mistake I made once twenty years ago, I gave myself 20 units of Fiasp instead of Levemir (I usually take 18 at midday,  but anticipating pasta). So briefly sat in the kitchen wondering what high carb concoction I could contrive. Adding things up, that turned into two Eccles cakes, a mince tart and two bourbon biscuits. My BG before the pasta was 5.8. My Libre sensors arrived yesterday, so I'm back the 21st Century, so I could observe that there was barely a spike post lunch. Much self satisfied smugness.

Did feel a bit sick, mind. But it beats eating a bag of Jelly Babies.

Went down into the village this afternoon to collect an insulin prescription. I'd ordered it because I can never work out the days when Lloyd's will be open or the hours they will be open at this time of year. I have enough (probably) to get me over the new year, but you never know how many gallons of insulin you'll need for Christmas excesses.  It was bloody cold, that little journey. Easily cold enough for snow, but you need clouds for that to happen.

Anyway, tomorrow morning me and Mr Kenwood will be making a Christmas log, as you do, and the lamb leg gas been taken out of the freezer for a slow roast tomorrow (the sponge for the Christmas log only takes 10 minutes to cook). Presents will be exchanged with the family as soon as they are cleared from Covid infection.

All the very best wishes for a great Christmas everyone. Don't worry, it only happens once a year.

This year, it's every moron gets Covid, courtesy of Boris Johnson. See you all in the next full lockdown


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> I still can‘t fathom why almost everyone booked in for the scan had cancelled.


Although important especially for me I'd find it difficult to attend, close contact like that and the pandemic has caused many to develop mental health issues, I haven't even hugged my partner in months so I can understand completely how people feel, just because you feel differently doesn't make them daft


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> Although important especially for me I'd find it difficult to attend, close contact like that and the pandemic has caused many to develop mental health issues, I haven't even hugged my partner in months so I can understand completely how people feel, just because you feel differently doesn't make them daft


I understand, but surely not everyone?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning and a very Merry Christmas - 9.0


----------



## Maca44

4.8 Nice and cold outside.

Told the kids that Santa is self isolating so saved myself some money this year, there's always some good in a bad situation .


----------



## HenryBennett

A rather more regular 5.6 this morning. I don’t do a prick very often just before going bed, but last night registered an unusual 3.6. I pricked again, another finger, same result. I’m not sure what to make of it.

Have a great Christmas Day each and every one of you.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today.  
Have the best Christmas you can under the circumstances.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Merry Christmas everyone. 6.5 for me. Really frosty this morning. Have a great day and DO eat too much!


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning. Up late too - Shocking. Must try harder. Happy Christmas everyone. I have already had my best Present, the good BG reading, everything else is a bonus. 

No snow here in Lytham, just bitterly cold.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all and a Very *Merry Christmas* to you all!
A surprising 6.4 this morning after a very poor sleep.
No idea why!
Had an early present day with grandson yesterday before tier 4 looms tomorrow. He was delightfully excited and the time (albeit brief) went really well.
On our own today until this evening when our son returns from his first day back at work after furlough. He then works boxing day also followed by three nights!
He may be tired...

A Christmas blessing from Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.1 here, ooooo so close!

Nadolig Llawen / Merry Xmas ev1. Have the best Xmas possible (under the circumstances).


----------



## Bloden

Forgot to say @mikeyB - glad to hear you came up with a festive fix for your whopping Fiasp dose!


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Christmas everyone.
5.6 for me this morning after a jelly baby an hour earlier to keep me on the straight and narrow.
@Bloden Can't believe you were so tantalizingly close to the hat trick. Would have been something really special to pull it off on Christmas day.... maybe next year!
@HenryBennett Could it be that you had a wee dram last night??? That can lower your levels.... it can stop the liver trickling out glucose whilst it deals with the alcohol.... or maybe you were just feeling really chilled. Out of curiosity, did you eat anything to bring it up? No reason that you should unless you are taking medication which can lower it to the point of being dangerous but just wondered if it came back up overnight itself or you helped it?


----------



## SueEK

Good morning everyone and a Very Happy Christmas to you all. 6.1 for me today which I’m happy with after stew and dumplings yesterday, needed it as was very cold here. Will shortly be taking pressies over to my sons, so excited to see my grandson open his presents and then dinner out with them at Hangleton Manor. Will FaceTime our other grandchildren and take their presents up Tomorrow with masks on, standing in the conservatory to watch them open them, not missing that for anyone. 
Enjoy your day all and stay well and Happy Birthday to baby Jesus xx


----------



## Robin

Happy Christmas all, was 4.9 at 6.30am, but went back to sleep and now I'm 7.0. Must be the excitement about opening my pressies, even though I know what I'm getting!


----------



## khskel

Happy Christmas all and a festive 5 for me.

Kitchen beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Merry Christmas to you all
A 5.5 this morning after a nice level line

Love the photo @MeeTooTeeTwo . So tall
Good Christmas presie @HenryBennett with the eyes all clear
Nice solution to mistake @mikeyB 

Beautiful sky on this very cold morning.  Perfect for a Christmas Walk.
A quiet day this year and enjoying the more relaxed approach.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## New-journey

Happy Christmas everyone, 5.6 and intending to indulge today. 
I wish you all a happy day and hope that those missing loved ones and living on their own are ok.


----------



## HenryBennett

@rebrascora 

Hi Barbara, it‘s the first time I’ve been unable to make sense of my reading  (and thanks for your comments). 
I didn’t make any adjustment and it’s back to normal this morning. 
I had a busy day. Did almost all of my exercise along with cleaning - vacuuming and steam cleaning kitchen & hall floors. 
But I ate some of the wrong things - chocolate, mince pies and a few small roast potatoes. We had tea early to quiz with family via Zoom. I was five minutes short of my exercise target, so did it spinning on the exercise bike just before going to bed. I was expecting a reading in the 6’s but got my first under 4. I took a small, weak whisky & water to bed.

Have a great day. Henry


----------



## ColinUK

5.2 today!!

Must be because all I did yesterday was taste all the cooking but didn’t really “eat” anything. 
Lord only knows what tomorrow’s number will be!

Happy Christmas one and all!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.2 today!!
> 
> Must be because all I did yesterday was taste all the cooking but didn’t really “eat” anything.
> Lord only knows what tomorrow’s number will be!
> 
> Happy Christmas one and all!


Congratulations and oh deer! (for the joke).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations on the HS @ColinUK 
That's a Gary Larson isn't it - my favourite cartoonist.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, and Merry Christmas to you all! 5.9 for me on this chilly morning 

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

Well done @ColinUK! Not begrudging you that House Special one iota today. Congratulations! 

My scales gave me my Christmas present just now.  Been stuck on 9st9lbs for the past week, just refusing to budge but just got on them and they very kindly gave me a 9st 7.8lbs... My target weight was 9 1/2st so I am classing that as having made it. Yay! Problem is, now I am tempted to see if I can take it down to 9st straight, since I am on a roll! I have also managed to improve my TIR up to 88% for the last week with just 2% below so I will not be having a day off today from my diabetes. Got my rib eye steak and mushrooms and salad and lots of cheese coleslaw in the fridge for tonight!.... Enjoy your turkey guys! Heading out to ride my handsome horse, Rebel and then have a bonfire I think. Perfect day for it and both good for the soul!


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK Congratulations and a Merry Christmas


----------



## Jade

I was 5.6 around 7am after eating 2 smuggled in mints. I’m feeling very grateful for hospital care and got moved to step down ward late last night. Getting a turkey Christmas dinner later, how edible it will be I don’t know but will be appreciated. 
Happy Christmas everyone x


----------



## Paulbreen

Merry Christmas everyone, a nice 6.5 after an Xmas eve indulgence of a dinner I’m more than happy, nice and sunny here so a walk on the beach with the dog is in order 
Have a good one everyone 
P.S. Santa brought me an Apple Watch setting it up to monitor all my lovely vital signs and exercise today


----------



## RirisR

Merry Christmas all woke up to a 6.8 today ... Dinner on and smelling lovely
perhaps a good walk after dinner in the lovely sunshine we have today..hope
all are having a brilliant day..


----------



## freesia

Merry Christmas everyone. 6.4 for me this morning.
@rebrascora, a ride and a bonfire sounds perfect. Enjoy.
Being on our own we planned to go for a walk this afternoon but a phone call yesterday afternoon scuppered that. Have to self isolate until 29th as someone at school tested positive. Oh well, only 4 days until i can get out. 

Have a lovely day everyone whatever your plans are. X


----------



## Inamuddle

Merry Christmas everyone. After being high yesterday i was very careful to bring my blood sugars down. Only to wake with a 14 this morning! OH NO no reason why, i haven't been on the mince pies. After 15g of carbs and 10 units of novorapid it went even higher. I had gone out for a walk with my granddaughter and daughter and couldn't correct it as didn't take my insulin. Its  coming down a bit now. 3 wholemeal crackers with cheese for Christmas lunch and half an apple plus another 10 units of novorapid. It must be the teojeo again playing up. Off for another walk although i really fancy the idea of a bonfire. 
Glad to hear that you are on the mend Jade.
Husband got chocolate fridge cake from my daughter and is happily eating it for his lunch and they wonder why i hate Christmas.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @ColinUK 

Merry Christmas everyone & a Very Good Day mates to you all! 

Now, get ready for this shocker!  13:56 BS 11.3!
I had a long day yesterday of stuffing myself on Christmas dinner, chocolate yule log & coke & my highest reading, despite all the extra insulin, was 17.4 after Christmas dinner as I STILL under bolused & ate seconds!  Talk about a blowout! But, I wasn’t unduly worried, stuck in a big correction. Then, after dinner & before bed I had the last chunk of chocolate yule log & obviously stuck in too little bolus for that as well! Ah, well! It’s only the one day & I’ll be a bit better today: still Christmas dinner leftovers to eat; detoxing & being an abstaining, good little angel that can start behaving herself again on Boxing Day!

Obviously midday LR & meds is even later today & there maybe be a bit of DP & basal being late that contributed to my waking whopper, the biggest I can remember, waking figure today but, TBH, probably not THAT much! 

Well! I’ve had my NAUGHTY day yesterday & I look forward to reading about you lot’s naughty day in tomorrow’s post!  It’s Christmas, let loose a bit, eat, drink & be merry: what Christmas is all about; can detox & be good again in another day, or two!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks and Merry Christmas!

No I haven't been asleep until now! LOL

Woke to 7.7 (4 digestive and a chipolata induced) and then proceeded to spend a lot of the morning trundling along in the low 4's despite Lift tabs, 7.2 before Christmas dinner so not overly disappointed, I had no say in what amount of meat went onto my plate this year so there was far more than past years! Tasty as though, pudding was a wedge of double chocolate yule log = fab! Then proceeded to eat another couple of wedges of sausage meat 

Hope your all having a lovely day!
xx


----------



## Bexlee

Merry Christmas one and all. Hope everyone is having / has had a lovely day.

A 4.1 when I woke to peace and quiet at 10.15. Not the same been away from the nephews and niece on Christmas Day. Thank goodness for FaceTime and the volume button!!! when they get excited !

Hope you’re on @freesia. I dread getting “that” phone call

Santa brought me a Kindle Oasis. I almost forgot I was meant to be making Christmas lunch!!! Ooops.

Chocolate log sounds yum @lz


----------



## Inamuddle

Back down now to 5. Yay. Roast beef and lots of veg for 6pm. Have a good evening everyone. I can only dream of double chocolate yulelog @Kaylz . I think i may have some low sugar cheesecake x Sue x


----------



## Kaylz

Inamuddle said:


> I can only dream of double chocolate yulelog @Kaylz . I think i may have some low sugar cheesecake x Sue x


Only 24g carbs, your new so won't know but I suffered an eating disorder for the first few years after my diagnosis (irrational fear of carbs) so this is a huge deal to me, other years I've done it but always had a meltdown and shook and everything so it may be stupid to others but I'm rather proud of how far I've come this year xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Only 24g carbs, your new so won't know but I suffered an eating disorder for the first few years after my diagnosis (irrational fear of carbs) so this is a huge deal to me, other years I've done it but always had a meltdown and shook and everything so it may be stupid to others but I'm rather proud of how far I've come this year xx


Well done!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Only 24g carbs, your new so won't know but I suffered an eating disorder for the first few years after my diagnosis (irrational fear of carbs) so this is a huge deal to me, other years I've done it but always had a meltdown and shook and everything so it may be stupid to others but I'm rather proud of how far I've come this year xx


And so you should be proud @Kaylz. You've done brilliantly x


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have struggled a bit today. Had a few tears here and there but tried to keep myself busy and did have a nice ride out on Rebel, but sadly didn't manage to have my bonfire... maybe tomorrow..... I did toy with waiting until after dark and dancing naked around it since I have hit my target weight but would look a bit odd with wellies!! And it would be just the thing if someone thought my stables were on fire and called the fire brigade.  
Anyway, my intentions of being good have collapsed and I have shot myself 4.5 units of Fiasp and I am having a Lidl mince pie with my cup of tea. Not had anything since breakfast and will be having my steak and salad later, but just fancied some comfort food right now, so I am slowly nibbling it and savouring every delicious sweet little crumb! 
Just thought I would confess since @Lanny was so honest about her indulgence and seemed to be encouraging confessions from others.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> And so you should be proud @Kaylz. You've done brilliantly x


Thank you!  can't say I'd be where I am now if COVID hadn't forced us to be unable to get our "usual" things though xx


----------



## Ditto

Hee! I'm imagining the fire brigade rolling up and a figure cavorting round in just wellies. Enough to frighten the horses! 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> Hee! I'm imagining the fire brigade rolling up and a figure cavorting round in just wellies. Enough to frighten the horses!
> 
> Merry Christmas all.


I don't think the horses would be as frightened as the fire officers! 

I do kind of feel like doing something really controversial or out of character though... You know like really pushing the boundaries of my comfort zone.... since I am not happy in the zone anyway, like really break out and do something daft or bizarre... Maybe someone should send for the men in white coats rather than the fire brigade! Maybe I am having a Brittany Spears moment when she shaved her head.... just feel like I want to do something radical.... Maybe I should head to the coast tomorrow morning and have a dip in the North Sea... I think there is a custom of having a Boxing day dip.... Not sure I have a cossy that fits though.... Can't remember the last time I went swimming...


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I do kind of feel like doing something really controversial or out of character though... You know like really pushing the boundaries of my comfort zone.... since I am not happy in the zone anyway, like really break out and do something daft or bizarre...


@rebrascora, you go for it! It doesn't have to be today or tomorrow but decide on something wacky you've always wanted to try or a new challenge. Who knows where might lead.
I think that this had been such a tough year anyway and with what you have been through recently, could this be what you need? Good luck to you and i'm sending all good wishes your way xx


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour one and all! 

And a 6.5 this morning which I’ll happily take after yesterday 

Hope everyone has as good a Christmas as possible under the circumstances they found themselves in this year. 

@Kaylz  that fact that lockdown has helped takes nothing away from what you’ve achieved!

@rebrascora  If you feel like dancing naked around a bonfire then after the year you’ve had get your kit off and light that blaze!


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Bonjour one and all!
> 
> And a 6.5 this morning which I’ll happily take after yesterday
> 
> Hope everyone has as good a Christmas as possible under the circumstances they found themselves in this year.
> 
> @Kaylz  that fact that lockdown has helped takes nothing away from what you’ve achieved!
> 
> @rebrascora  If you feel like dancing naked around a bonfire then after the year you’ve had get your kit off and light that blaze!


Morning all, 
I echo @ColinUK comments above for @Kaylz and @rebrascora , this has been such a year... I wonder what our future generations will say when they read the final chapters of this bit of world history?

Every day each of us has the opportunity to write our own bit of 'history' about our lives, we can only change one day at a time!
Let's go for it today!

Oh before I forget, a 6.0 for me this morning. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 this morning. Can’t complain after all the chocolate yesterday. It seems I rarely venture outside the 5’s any more. Nice to know we’re through the shortest day & will start to see and feel the days lengthening.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today. 
No rain, no snow, no ice, no wind - so no excuse for not getting outside for a bit of exercise.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Jade said:


> I was 5.6 around 7am after eating 2 smuggled in mints. I’m feeling very grateful for hospital care and got moved to step down ward late last night. Getting a turkey Christmas dinner later, how edible it will be I don’t know but will be appreciated.
> Happy Christmas everyone x


That’s brilliant news @Jade.   

Morning all.  4.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here at 6.30am, beat that Christmas pudding into submission overnight. But I dozed off again and now I'm 7.1. Have a nasty feeling the Diabetes Fairy sneaked into the area before one minute past midnight, and now she’s stuck with us in Tier 4 for the duration.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! A 7.0 for me this morning. a few wobbles yesterday, but generally pleased with how it went, especially with a slice of Christmas cake added into the chaos. 

Hope any members in the stormy/flooded areas remain safe.


----------



## SB2015

An unexpected 11.3 this morning from a steady rise, after a lovely Level day yesterday inspite of all the usual Christmas fare through the day.  A correction has sorted it and time to tackle the clearing up that we ignored last night.

A bit grey this morning, so pleased that we had such a lovely walk yesterday.  
Happy to light the fire and settle down with our new books.  

Have a good day.


----------



## Jade

Still high and 12.6 at 7.30am !! Looking forward to managing own diabetes care and being able to test own bg. But meanwhile reliant on hospital tests at meal times and bedtime. 
Need to have food when it’s presented so can’t wait for bg to go down. 
I just accept  it and go with the flow !
Happy Boxing Day. No walkies, as can’t walk!


----------



## SueEK

A not unexpected 7.3 after 5 quality street choccies. Had a lovely day and meal out was brill.  Only about half the amount of people than last year and sat nowhere near anyone else. Crashed out in the afternoon. Taking pressies up to our 2 other grandchildren, they always have ours on Boxing Day, very socially distanced of course. Looking forward to my favourite meal of the year later, cold meat, mash and pickles, yum, ooh aa prawn cocktail.
@rebrascora any thoughts of doing a Lady Godiva maybe, go girl, you will get there xx
Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning just a 2.4


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all a reasonable 6.8 this morning so I’m pretty happy with that after a Tesco finest mince pie for supper. Sunny cold and frosty here today it was -7 during the night.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 6.1 and very happy with my numbers yesterday despite over indulging. For the first time since diagnosis I felt brave enough to eat all the carbs I wanted. My daughter made such a delicious cheesecake, very useful to have a professional chef as a daughter!
Happy Boxing Day to you all.


----------



## RirisR

Hi All a 7.7 for me this morning, 2 mince pies with clotted cream 2 turkey sandwiches with stuffing at tea time
on top of a christmas dinner, still its Christmas why not said the bad fairy on my shoulder, back on the wagon hope I can be good today have a great day all


----------



## rebrascora

I'm joining Dez with a 4.7 this morning.... why couldn't I choose one of the many days when he gets an HS!... but still very happy with that result. Stuck a single unit correction in at bed time when I hit 10. Didn't have my steak yesterday as just didn't feel like cooking anything so just a (few) handful(s) of nuts and a small chunk of cheese and some lemon and herb olives for dinner after that cheeky mince pie.... which by the way gave me the most perfect Mount Everest peak on my otherwise quite flat Libre graph. Started at 4.8, went up to just crossing the blue line at 10 by a smidgen and then back down in a very pleasingly uniform manner.... and I totally forgot to have cream and rum with it as per @SB2015 previous suggestion.... actually had an alcohol free day yesterday (polishes halo emoji). Slept better and feel brighter this morning, so hopefully that is me over the worst now. To top it off my best mate is returning from Oz for good so I have something to look forward to in Feb.... a slightly late birthday present. Just what I need, some fun and laughter and she is the girl for that!... assuming this pandemic allows a bit of that by then.

@SueEK The Lady Godiva thing crossed my mind for a fleeting moment last night..... but rapidly disappeared. I don't have a side saddle for starters and definitely not something to do astride (eek!) and it would take me a good few months to grow my hair long enough to allow for any kind of modesty!.... but then maybe when my mate gets here she will goad me into it. I miss being a bit dare devil!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 here. Yesterday was great, in target all day despite eating lovely food and drinking lovely wine. Overnight shot up to 11 though and despite a correction, stubbornly stayed there until around 6 this morning. Oh well.
Would love to go out for a walk but still counting down the days until i can un self isolate. No symptoms so fingers crossed all is well. Roll on 29th.
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’ve been in bed for twelve hours! I’ve haven’t slept for all that time, just four loo breaks though. Anyhoo! A nice round 6 today. Had a lovely but different day yesterday, visited daughters and grandchildren in the morning and we exchanged pressies  Home by 12, just relaxed and had six Hotel Chocolat 85% ganache filled choccies for lunch! Started the dinner prep at 1.30, had a glass of wine or three whilst doing do. Ate at 5.30, goose was a bit chewy for me ( in my head) Mr Eggy said it was perfect. But the accompaniments were fantastic and I enjoyed it. No starter and no pudding for me. I was stuffed. Eating and chewing slowly does that to you. Today I will mostly be doing a big fat nowt! Enjoy your Boxing Day whatever your plans.


----------



## Maca44

4.8 but I was fairly good yesterday but did scoff some Profiteroles.


----------



## rebrascora

@Maca44 Profiteroles are a pretty good diabetic choice of dessert..... mostly air and cream with relatively few carbs.... but maybe you knew that already.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, I completely forgot to test yesterday morning oops back on it today and it’s a 9.5 so I’m happy still in single figures. 

Have a good Boxing Day peeps x


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> @Maca44 Profiteroles are a pretty good diabetic choice of dessert..... mostly air and cream with relatively few carbs.... but maybe you knew that already.


No I didn't know that and now you have given me that information i'm  having Profiteroles with everything now  , Profiteroles on toast, Roast Profiteroles and Profiterole stew.


----------



## rebrascora

Maca44 said:


> No I didn't know that and now you have given me that information i'm  having Profiteroles with everything now  , Profiteroles on toast, Roast Profiteroles and Profiterole stew.


Uh-Oh!!


----------



## Inamuddle

Happy boxing day everyone. A 12 again. Quite frankly it is becoming rediculous. Increased teojou last night again. Only eating very basics. I am now on douible the insulin i was 12 months ago. Didn't mean to upset you @Kaylz yesterday. You are doing very well. I was just jealous of everyone eating mince pies, cake and chocolate. I cannot even look at carbs without my bg going up. I hope that you manage to have your steak today Barbara sending you a hug. Hope all ok for @freesia .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 7.2 for me having slept in through the DP

Holiday project is to rebuild a clarinet from a couple of spare or repair jobs I picked up for next to to nothing. Should make quite a reasonable gigging instrument

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning - just! 5.1.

Hope everyone has a peaceful and enjoyable day. Tier 4 here now and it’s soooooo quiet. It is always pretty quiet but it’s painful quiet today! A car goes past and I find myself looking out of the window!

Hope the 2.4 has improved @Michael12421


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle 
Hi Sue. Thanks for the hug and sending one right back at you (((Hugs)))   So sorry to hear you are struggling with your levels despite being so reserved with your diet. That really stinks!
I think you might be best to push for a change of basal insulin (just my opinion, only you can decide). What were you on before and how did you manage with that? I can't remember, do you have Libre? If not push for that too. I know it is really difficult to fight your own corner. I got so stressed about my consultant appointment last year when I knew that I really wanted Libre but expected a hard fight to get it... I went in armed with lots of data, my BG/food diary with everything logged and a list of reasons why I felt I qualified and it would help me. I was almost sick with worry and certainly shaking going in to the appointment but the consultant, who had previously been quite conservative in his approach, offered it straight away without any fight and I literally came out feeling on top of the world, I was so relieved.... I may have actually skipped along the hospital corridor as I was leaving!  Document all the results which back up whatever you want (or don't want) and be firm. You are the expert in your diabetes and if you show that you want to take control then they should be there to support you. That is their role.
If you do decide you want to change basal, give some thought to what you might like to try instead... Toujeo is a very long acting insulin but some people find it unpredictable. Tresiba is another very long acting insulin but is more stable... it gives you a flat line profile over about 36 hours. That is good if your basal needs are fairly uniform day to day and day and night but for me it wouldn't work as some days I am much more active than others and my night time basal needs are very low. Therefore my shorter term Levemir which acts over 17-24hrs allows me to adjust my dose on a half daily basis where necessary to account for my varying lifestyle. At the moment I am just using a single dose of 16u on a morning but last year at this time I was using 16 on a morning and 6-8units at night. You have to keep reviewing your situation and adjusting but I am finding that I am getting more of an instinct for it now and the Libre is certainly helping with that. 
Lantus is similar to Levemir in activity length but it often has a peak of activity about 5 hours after injecting. Sometimes injecting in the morning so that you get a peak of activity from it at mid day is helpful  but some people inject it at night and some HCPs recommend that, so changing the time you inject can help as well as the type of insulin. 
Perhaps you know all this stuff so apologies if I am "teaching Granny to suck eggs" but just want to offer some encouragement and support.
You seem to be going through a difficult patch with your diabetes but it can and will get better and you will find a way through this and we will be here to support you. Showing your team that you are being more proactive should definitely help, so go tell them what you want to try and why you think it will help you and be firm with them. Even if it doesn't work out, then try something else but don't get stuck trying to make the best of a bad job. You deserve better! X


----------



## Kaylz

Inamuddle said:


> Didn't mean to upset you @Kaylz yesterday. You are doing very well. I was just jealous of everyone eating mince pies, cake and chocolate


You didn't upset me at all, everyone here knows my story and I've always been open about my struggles with food (and everything else lol), you will get there xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Late checking in!  I was 6.6 this morning when I finally crawled out of bed


----------



## Ditto

We didn't want to get up neither, having a really lazy Christmas.  8.1 for me but not surprised after the festive blow-out. I'm trying to be good today, had SlimFast for breakfast and lunch and tried to do the same for dinner but was overcome with sprout lust so have had bubble and squeak. Try again tomoz... happy Boxing Day all.


----------



## Lanny

18:12 BS 6.7  Pretty happy with that after a VERY long day of leftovers, telly, films & golf! Had a VERY long lie in & yes I took my meds & LR at midday alarm & straight back to sleep! I made the final round of the golf & will play it later! Got up at about 16:45 actually but, dead hungry so, straight into the kitchen to prep my shepherds pie & in the oven until 18:45. Only just sat down & remembered to test so, a bit of DP!

Will read posts & catch up later. Keeping an eye on the clock to turn my pie around about now in the next 5 minutes!

A Very Good Evening to you all & hoped you all had a Wonderful Day! 

Uhhmm? Have any of you lot been NAUGHTY yesterday? I look forward to reading your indulgence’s! 

Edited to correct quite a few mistakes that made me look like I’d been drinking alcohol: I’m tee total; but, don’t let THAT stop any of you lovely lot especially, at Christmas!


----------



## Inamuddle

I wanted to reply to @rebrascora . Thank you for your message. I couldwrite an essay but i will try to keep it short but not sweet. I have what they used to call brittle diabetes. Not great control, anyway over the last 40 years i have tried my best. Sometimes i just had to get on with my life and make the most of a bad job. I will skip all the stuff about why i don't have a pump or even libre yet (although hoping for a trial in the new year) After the heart attack last year and the redundancy i think i just fell off the cliff. Covid and my new bullying boss were the final straw. I have been keeping very detailed records and have another appointment with my team. I used to be on Lantus before Teojeu. Teojeu was supposed to be an improvement! I thought that by trying to improve my control it would give me something to focus on as for the first time in my life i really don't know what to do with myself. Sorry to sound so negative. Sue x


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> I wanted to reply to @rebrascora . Thank you for your message. I couldwrite an essay but i will try to keep it short but not sweet. I have what they used to call brittle diabetes. Not great control, anyway over the last 40 years i have tried my best. Sometimes i just had to get on with my life and make the most of a bad job. I will skip all the stuff about why i don't have a pump or even libre yet (although hoping for a trial in the new year) After the heart attack last year and the redundancy i think i just fell off the cliff. Covid and my new bullying boss were the final straw. I have been keeping very detailed records and have another appointment with my team. I used to be on Lantus before Teojeu. Teojeu was supposed to be an improvement! I thought that by trying to improve my control it would give me something to focus on as for the first time in my life i really don't know what to do with myself. Sorry to sound so negative. Sue x


Oh @Inamuddle it sounds like you've really been through it. Hopefully you'll get things sorted with your team soon. Its good you are keeping records. When is your appointment?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.7 for me  I hope no-one was badly affected by Storm Bella last night, it was pretty wild overnight here in Harrogate


----------



## SueEK

Wow what a night, have lain awake for ages so decided to get up. Came out with a cold yesterday which may account for another 7,3.  May go back to bed in a while. Had a nice day yesterday watching grandchildren open their presents but then had to go, shame. 
Have a good day and take care if you are in the path of Bella!!


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.3 this morning but I didn’t want to wake up or get out of bed. Way too much sugary/carby stuff. Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Along with @HenryBennett a 6.3... The Christmas food holding levels up for me.
Storm Bella very vocal down here which doesn't help my sleep patterns which is light at the best of times.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Up at a more civilised hour. A higher than lately 6.8. Need to get some exercise. Just about hauled our Christmas butts off the sofa yesterday, after a late lunch, to go out for a walk, when the heavens opened. Our butts were firmly planted back down! It was pretty wild and wet all through the night, seems a bit quieter now, sleet forecast but we are definitely going out sometime today. I’d forgotten it was Sunday until @HenryBennett mentioned it. It’s that time of the year when we don’t have a clue what day of the week it is! Have a good day whatever day it is!


----------



## eggyg

PS. Has anyone heard from Ted @KARNAK lately?


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning, after a correction in the night.  Underestimate of the carbs in that extra slice of cake.  I should get quite good at it by the end of the cake as I made a nice big one this year.
Love it, and the marzipan, and the icing.

The storm has passed, but it is still wet and windy. It looks like another good day to do stuff.  I spent yesterday making a start on a large scarecrow for my brother’s 70th birthday present.  There will be a delay in getting it to him now but I shall send a photo of Gilbert II and look after him until we can meet again.

I hope you have a better day today @Inamuddle .  Well worth starting a separate thread if you have any specific questions, as well as being on here.  The records you are keeping in preparation for your next appointment with your team will be very useful in making decisions.  I know I found the switch to a split Levemir basal insulin was the most flexible and effective for me on MDI.

I haven’t heard from @KARNAK for a while now.  It will be great to hear from you Ted.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 but sleep poor due to wind, I have to stop eating sprouts, bad storm wasn't it.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.7 but sleep poor due to wind, I have to stop eating sprouts, bad storm wasn't it.


Haha!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. I seem to have slept through Bella, but looking at our neighbour’s weather station (which feeds its results on line), we had a wild and wet night.


----------



## Kaylz

Not sure Ted will agree to me writing this but seen as your enquiring he is well but has stopped posting because of the rudeness and bullying towards people from some members and when he tried to express his feelings it was deleted


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

_*.  .  . So there I was tactfully trying to explain to Kim Jong Un that my Excel spreadsheet formulae for calculating weekly and monthly BG levels were correct and his weren't. But he was having none of it.  .  *_ 

Fortunately, before things got too serious, I woke up!
I blame the roasted sprouts for dinner.
Or that late night slice of Sainsbury's Wensleydale & Cranberry Cheese Truckle.
Maybe even watching too many old episodes of Minder on BritBox, who knows.  
Anyhow, I woke to a nice round 5 today. Which was nice.  
Stay safe.

Dez


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Not sure Ted will agree to me writing this but seen as your enquiring he is well but has stopped posting because of the rudeness and bullying towards people from some members and when he tried to express his feelings it was deleted


Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this!


As I say he announced his departure but it got removed xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me and another beautiful flat fish that skimmed the upper side of the bottom of my range most of the night after a steady descent from 6.2 at bedtime. Slept like a log as well, but Bella was raging before I went to sleep and worried my chicken coops might be under water this morning..... Boy did it lash down and there will certainly be some flooding out there as the ground was already water logged. 

@Michael12421 So relieved to see a good reading for you this morning after that bad one yesterday. Hope you and Missy have a good day.

@eggyg Ted had another trip in his personal blue light Limo before Christmas but he managed to get checked out and check out and get home before the big day. He has been a total hero in keeping my spirits up over this difficult period via PM...., so he is still here in the background, but as Kaylz said, not happy with how an incident was handled so not actively participating. If you PM him I am sure he will respond though.


----------



## ColinUK

7.9 this morning. Went to bed at about midnight and been awake since 3am.

Baked low carb load yesterday and used that for left over turkey sandwiches. Threw away the remains of the sweet mincemeat parfait because if it was in the freezer I know I’d be tempted. I’m not entirely sure how I’ll get through the mountain of sprouts and chestnuts but maybe I’ll use some to make a hash and some for a soup.

I really need to get a firm grip on the day to day low carb eating rather than allow myself treats because the payback is so severe. Frankly feel like crap today. I accept that’s partly from food over the last two days and lack of sleep. 

On a positive note the drinking fountain I bought for the floof to use is a great success! Easy to assemble, almost silent to run, and he took to it immediately!

When I actually get up I’ll throw some clothes on and fire up some kind of exercise thing on YouTube and move around a bit before deepening the indentation in the sofa for the rest of the day.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A very surprising 9.6 for me this morning. Went to bed on 9, had a unit to stop it going higher as it usually climbs overnight. Stayed level until about 3am when there was a sharp spike. Still, apart from that, stayed at the higher end of target all night.
2 more days of self isolation then i am out! Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me

What to do today. Probably just s bit of work on the clarinet. Oh and I ordered a late Christmas/early birthday present for myself. An electric violin should be arriving soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> As I say he announced his departure but it got removed xx


I must have missed it!


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all happy day after Boxing Day day,
A 5.5 at 7:00am but after a lie in this morning until 10:00I woke up to an 8.3, we have a storm coming so gonna have to get Santa in from the garden in case he blows away.
Anyway I wish everyone a great day!!


----------



## RirisR

Went to bed at 7.4 got up this am to a 7.4. still it was lower than yesterdays
7.7. need to walk more but the weather is horrendous and found the shed is leaking
after the storm could have been worse have a good day all xx


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I must have missed it!


Yeah it wasn't there long xx


----------



## HenryBennett

@Anitram 

Martin, snap. We played Escape Room last night, five households. It felt like way more than three hours, but was probably around two. We cheated once with the hints & tips so as to avoid being up in the early hours. It was quite challenging and we’ll probably stick to Psych (check it out if you don’t know it).


----------



## rebrascora

grovesy said:


> I must have missed it!


It was there and gone in the blink of an eye, so not surprising you missed it!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, it’s a 10 from me this morning,  back to double figures at 8.30 this morning....


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Yeah it wasn't there long xx


That is possible why I missed it. Such a shame !


----------



## Gruers

I haven’t posted for a few days as my readings have been shocking! I was 13.1 this morning and high all over Christmas. I went for a 6 mile walk and I’m now 5.7 and Christmas is now over and I’m back on the wagon and NO More Bread (I hope) 
I hope you all had a nice Christmas even though we didn’t see our loved ones in many cases But the new year promises a return to normality


----------



## Ditto

G'morning possums. So Ted's gone now then as well? Lost some good peoples over time, what the heck is up with that? I still miss Vic and Bubbsie and them.


----------



## Michael12421

I am a bit worried.  I have two friends here, the man is Spanish and was born in this village but the family moved to Germany in search of work when he was only 4 years old.  He met and married a lady who is half German and half Turkish.  They moved back here about 15 years ago and they have invited me to join them this afternoon for Stollen and coffee and probably a wee bit of alcohol and the invitation is tempting as it has been a very lonely Christmas so far. I will have to be maskless whilst eating and drinking and it is worrying.  I really want to go and have someone to talk to and have a bit of socialising but!!
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> I am a bit worried.  I have two friends here, the man is Spanish and was born in this village but the family moved to Germany in search of work when he was only 4 years old.  He met and married a lady who is half German and half Turkish.  They moved back here about 15 years ago and they have invited me to join them this afternoon for Stollen and coffee and probably a wee bit of alcohol and the invitation is tempting as it has been a very lonely Christmas so far. I will have to be maskless whilst eating and drinking and it is worrying.  I really want to go and have someone to talk to and have a bit of socialising but!!
> Decisions, decisions.


Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> G'morning possums. So Ted's gone now then as well? Lost some good peoples over time, what the heck is up with that? I still miss Vic and Bubbsie and them.


Yeah, that happens on forums unfortunately!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> I am a bit worried.  I have two friends here, the man is Spanish and was born in this village but the family moved to Germany in search of work when he was only 4 years old.  He met and married a lady who is half German and half Turkish.  They moved back here about 15 years ago and they have invited me to join them this afternoon for Stollen and coffee and probably a wee bit of alcohol and the invitation is tempting as it has been a very lonely Christmas so far. I will have to be maskless whilst eating and drinking and it is worrying.  I really want to go and have someone to talk to and have a bit of socialising but!!
> Decisions, decisions.


Go for it Michael. Keep your distance, no hugs or kisses. Wash and sanitise your hands whilst there and when you get home. Enjoy.


----------



## Dianemac

Mine was 7.9 which is really good for me as I went to bed with 11


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning. 
@Michael12421 did you go out?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning, a comfortable 6.7 this morning with a nice flat line all night so no complaints and feeling great 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 this morning, which is better than I’d anticipated. Back on the straight & narrow from today.


----------



## Gwynn

I hope you don't mind me adding my own comment. I was so irritated by the NHS for not diagnosing me properly and giving me so little information. 

I was initially diagnosed as a type 1, then possibly LADA, then er, just confusion. They didn' t know what to think. Well, if they didn't know then I'm not sure how I was supposed to know. 

But then looking back, they forced me to do my own research and take control as best I could. A blessing in disguise. This web site and the people here helped me a lot through the confusions. Very quickly things came under better control and my anxieties reduced considerably. 

I am responsible for 'me' and the NHS are there supporting me where they can. Actually that makes me feel a whole lot better. 

5.3 this morning. So happy with that but more important even than that, I still feel so much better heslth wise, so well, much more energy, able to balance and speak and think. (all those things had gone haywire just before Christmas). 

I hope the coming year will be kinder for all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> But then looking back, they forced me to do my own research and take control as best I could. A blessing in disguise. This web site and the people here helped me a lot through the confusions. Very quickly things came under better control and my anxieties reduced considerably.
> 
> I am responsible for 'me' and the NHS are there supporting me where they can. Actually that makes me feel a whole lot better.


This mirrors my experience. I’m pretty well my own doctor and feel better now than I have for many years.


----------



## Michael12421

It was a 2km walk and extremely cold.  I did a reading before I left and it was 6.2. Had a biscuit and walked there with Missy - got there at 4pm. It was an extremely pleasant time.  We kept our distance.  Just had 2 coffees and a plate of several kinds of Stollen and some German gingerbread plus a glass of Amaretto. Nicest of all was to be able to talk to someone.  We watched Chris Pine as James T Kirk in a Startrek film on the biggest screen I have  ever seen in someones house.  It must have been 8ft x 5ft!  Marco is an electronics genius - the whole house is run by a computer. The film ran until 7pm and then Marco told me that the outside temperature was just 2 degrees and that he would drive us home. Took a reading - 6.2 again - had a biscuit and went to bed.  Woke to an 8.3


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> It was a 2km walk and extremely cold.  I did a reading before I left and it was 6.2. Had a biscuit and walked there with Missy - got there at 4pm. It was an extremely pleasant time.  We kept our distance.  Just had 2 coffees and a plate of several kinds of Stollen and some German gingerbread plus a glass of Amaretto. Nicest of all was to be able to talk to someone.  We watched Chris Pine as James T Kirk in a Startrek film on the biggest screen I have  ever seen in someones house.  It must have been 8ft x 5ft!  Marco is an electronics genius - the whole house is run by a computer. The film ran until 7pm and then Marco told me that the outside temperature was just 2 degrees and that he would drive us home. Took a reading - 6.2 again - had a biscuit and went to bed.  Woke to an 8.3


Sounds like a great day, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. Thankfully no weird dreams last night (that I can remember) 
Still I'm back on form with another

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. The merest icing sugar sprinkle of snow outside, but more forecast. I'm supposed to be horse riding with daughter this morning, but it involves driving up and down steep and icy hills to get there, will keep an eye on the forecast.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, another 6.8, nothing at all to do with the box of Quality Street Mr Eggy brought back from his mothers’s!  It’s ok all the orange ones are gone now! We did get out for a walk yesterday, a very pleasant 6 miler. Certainly blew the cobwebs off. A crisp frosty morning today and Dad’s DIY Ltd has had a call out, so we’re off to daughter number 1s to see if he can sort out the ancient burner for their oil central heating. It definitely isn’t the weather to be living in an unheated draughty old farmhouse. They do have a log burner which only heats a two foot radius! Have a brilliant Bank Holiday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.6 here.

Good for you @Gwynn for grabbing the bull by the horns. It’s shocking how many people here have the same post-dx story to tell. 

I’m so glad you went @Michael12421 and had a great time (and your BG behaved!).


----------



## Flower

Morning all! It’s a 7.0 and it’s only gone and snowed! Outrageous!  snow & crutches do not mix so I am confined to walking up & down the hall.

Have a good extra Boxing Day (I think!)


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Levels all over the place yesterday. Started ok then spent most of thr day in the 11s, struggling to bring them down, followed by a crashing hypo then a massive bounce back to almost 14 overnight. Another correction overnight finally bought me back to 5.9 this morning. Only thing i can put it down to is isolation..roll on tomorrow so i can get out for a walk, be more active.
Have a good day all
@Gwynn well done for taking control of you
@Michael12421 so glad you enjoyed your trip out and well done on your levels.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo well done on your HS


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning but it took 2 JBs at 4.30am to get me there with no evening Levemir and went to bed on 8.1 with no evening bolus for my long over due steak and salad. Guess my 6 mile evening walk was a bit too much but I struggled with high levels yesterday and needed 2 corrections to keep me in range, so decided I needed to burn some BG. It was bitter and icy but I did enjoy it and I know my body and mind benefits from it.

@Michael12421 So pleased you went and it sounds like you had a great time and managed your levels fantastically well. By the time I saw your post it was early evening so too late to encourage you to go but I wanted to. I bet Missy enjoyed it too.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, are you winding me up after what I said yesterday!! Congrats yet again to you! 

@freesia So sorry you are on a roller coaster with your levels at the moment. Hope your walk tomorrow helps to even things out and the weather is kind to you.

@Flower start saving for a new hall carpet as it might get a bit of wear in the coming weeks.... at least you can play music and sing along as you walk and not have to worry about kerbs or traffic or puddles!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

For anyone struggling to get blood out of the fingers for a test may I recommend the needle springs used on clarinets. I'd forgotten what evil b******* they are.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> For anyone struggling to get blood out of the fingers for a test may I recommend the needle springs used on clarinets. I'd forgotten what evil b******* they are.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I have what I believe is a late 19th century oboe. How difficult is it to restore, or how expensive to have it done? Thx.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.6 today and can’t blame it on my cold as it’s in it’s way out.
@MeeTooTeeTwo yet again congrats to you.
@Michael12421 glad you went and had a good time, our mental health is as important as our body health and you certainly needed some company, I hope you get another invite in the future.
@Gwynn welcome and sorry to hear how your do unfolded but lots of help and support here.
Didn’t mention earlier but on Christmas Eve I received a fine from LTF for £80 as I did t pay the low emission charge, had absolutely no idea I had to, I paid the congestion charge and wrongly assumed that because my car has never been flagged as high emission that it was ok. Sadly I received the first fine two days after I had gone to London the second time. These were visits to the hospital so in effect my appointments will have cost me £190 plus fuel, I’m numb about it, very expensive learnt though I have appealed but not expecting them to quash it. Grrrr.
Have a good day all, back to work for me tomorrow x


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Morning all! It’s a 7.0 and it’s only gone and snowed! Outrageous!  snow & crutches do not mix so I am confined to walking up & down the hall.
> 
> Have a good extra Boxing Day (I think!)


Can you not affix some tennis rackets to the bottom of your crutches?


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 today. And heading out for a walk. 
I may walk along the river Thames from central London all the way out to Putney and back. Maybe.


----------



## Gruers

It’s a 8.1 today which is probably my best for a week or two, trying to get under control. Going for a walk this morning and then the golf range. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Inamuddle

Morning....a 9 this morning. Which is an improvement. I realised yesterday after another rubbish day, and reading a post on here that i am waking up and staying in bed worrying. Its causing a rise in blood sugars. I got up and tested early. Such sad news today having just read Mikes thread. @fresia i cannot understand why you have to stay indoors, if it is possible to get out of your door and have a short walk without coming into contact with anyone else what harm can it do. That is unless you live in a block of flats.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone it’s a 9.7 for me

I just don’t get it I read all about your lovely little picky bits you have in an evening and I don’t eat anything after 7pm only drink tea perhaps I need to start


----------



## Flower

eggyg said:


> Can you not affix some tennis rackets to the bottom of your crutches?


I only have one racket and that has a broken string!


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> @fresia i cannot understand why you have to stay indoors, if it is possible to get out of your door and have a short walk without coming into contact with anyone else what harm can it do.


Its probably just me being overly cautious. I've been told to stay in until 29th so i've taken it literally. The road i live on is quite busy, not with traffic but several people walking, children playing out (because there is no traffic). Its also used as a short cut to get to another road. I've never been on a walk down the road yet when i've not met someone i know. Even when social distancing it would worry me if they stopped to speak. As i said, its more me being TOO overly cautious but i would rather that than put someone at risk, even though i have no symptoms. If i lived somewhere more rural i would definitely be out.


----------



## rebrascora

Veenorthants said:


> Morning everyone it’s a 9.7 for me
> 
> I just don’t get it I read all about your lovely little picky bits you have in an evening and I don’t eat anything after 7pm only drink tea perhaps I need to start


I find exercise on an evening (a brisk walk after evening meal if you are able) really helps reduce my morning levels... too much sometimes .


----------



## Kaylz

Inamuddle said:


> @fresia i cannot understand why you have to stay indoors


because that is the rules, fine if you had your own garden but very selfish if there's a possibility you come into contact with someone else, no matter how careful people are being unfortunately it still spreads so best not to risk it IMO


----------



## Maca44

4.8 Have a good day, can't wait to get back to work my wife is over covid and isolation ends at midnight, Yay.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 4.8 Have a good day, can't wait to get back to work my wife is over covid and isolation ends at midnight, Yay.


That’s great news so glad your wife is better


----------



## Inamuddle

freesia said:


> Its probably just me being overly cautious. I've been told to stay in until 29th so i've taken it literally. The road i live on is quite busy, not with traffic but several people walking, children playing out (because there is no traffic). Its also used as a short cut to get to another road. I've never been on a walk down the road yet when i've not met someone i know. Even when social distancing it would worry me if they stopped to speak. As i said, its more me being TOO overly cautious but i would rather that than put someone at risk, even though i have no symptoms. If i lived somewhere more rural i would definitely be out.


Oh I see the problem, and I did say "without Coming into contact with anyone else" Its a mixed blessing being able to walk out of my house and not see a single person even though there are houses around! No you are not being overly cautious. Thank goodness not long to go till you can get out. At least being outside is pretty safe unless you hug everyone you see x


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning elves - that’s your lot for this year. Sorry, gig economy and all that.

I woke up with 5.1 after a reasonably straight line overnight, much as I did the day after Christmas, which was fun. Had a great Christmas day watching the Libre while reversing policy - gave myself a hefty dose of Fiasp, then just kept eating goodies till the insulin ran out. Never hit double figures all day.

Don’t try that at home (Health and Safety warning).

Isn’t the weather fun? Reminds me of living on the Isle of Mull in a normal winter. There’s actually a dusting of snow on the hills hereabouts, very pretty. Don’t much like the high winds and sideways rain, it plays havoc with the Sky signal. Thank goodness for Netflix and Prime.

Bit concerned at the moment, daughter (who has asthma) is struggling a bit with Covid, and is swallowing shovel loads of steroids. Feeling a lot better, mind, according to today’s report. I used to go high as a kite on high dose steroids for the ulcerative colitis. The only downside was almost doubling the basal insulin. Bolussing wasn’t much of a problem with food just passing through without touching the sides

Anyway, gang, put your feet up and get ready for New Year celebrations. If any, of course - it’s going to be just the same as the old year, with the added bonus of Brexit to make us all poorer. Have fun


----------



## Lanny

12:35 BS 7.7 Oops! Completely forgot to check in again yesterday & didn’t take a waking test! I’m currently trying to get my sleeping pattern back after all the lateness, getting later, the Christmas last few days, week TBH! Midday alarm woke me & I’d just taken my meds & LR when my sister rang me for a post Christmas chat! So, a bit of a delay there before I tasted & posted: knew I had to react fast after alarm otherwise I’d doze off again; why, for once, I tested after, just not so late after but, I didn’t know I was getting a phone call!

I’m also in the midst of a post Christmas naughtiness detox, so to speak, & been a fairly good little angel, food wise anyway & I’ll leave the rest up to your imagination: I wonder now, just WHAT kind/s of naughtiness do YOU think I’ve been up to; I put it like THAT as it reveals much more about YOUR psyche than it does about MINE! 

A Very Good Day to you all mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Edited to add:- Oh yes! Haven’t read any posts yet & will catch up later!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, looks like I’m the first day. 7.7 today, going up and up!! Back to work today so can’t linger. Have a good day all xx


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 for me. I’m slowly clambering back on the wagon.


----------



## Paulbreen

A slightly high 8.0 this morning but 6.5 most of the night and pretty flat so can’t complain 
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. First time below 5 for a while. It is so odd that if I am outside my target range (between 5 and 6) I feel quite disappointed and yet I know that at other times during the day it is very likely to be higher or lower and that doesn't seem to bother me. It's an irrational disappointment. After all, 4.9 is ok. It might be a part of my usual worrying self. I must get a grip.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning -  9.7


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a hat trick today. Yet another 6.8! And I never touched the Quality Street, hardly!  Up and out early doors today, into the Lakes today for our Twixmas walk and before we’re all put into Tier 4 tomorrow. We’re walking the new Keswick to Threlkeld trail which reopened four weeks ago after being destroyed by Desmond in 2015. Apparently according to the masses of photos on my FB page, it’s busy! Touch wood they’ve all done it by now and we get a peaceful walk. Hah! Who am I kidding? See you tomoz, Judgement Day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 after struggling with all over the place reading and difficulty getting blood!
Did try to warm hands up under the tap but was having none of it!
Left it for a bit and here we are...
No snow as yet, I need a topup!  

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

Another day of same old, same old.  Have a lovely walk @eggyg...I’m not jealous at all!


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 for me this morning and no JBs needed overnight so I'm very happy with that. I ate late 11pm (low carb .. bacon and cauliflower cheese ... so no bolus) and walked earlier 8pm and did a slightly shorter route of about 5 miles but the first 1.5 miles is all straight up a steep hill so it is a good workout.
My TIR has also hit 95% for this week which is my highest ever score, so I feel like I am getting to grips with using the Fiasp now and being single is giving me the time and space to get to grips with my diabetes management, so there are positives to everything.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.  
Looks very icy outside at the moment  - so no walk for me until later.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, Woke up in the middle of a stress dream. Haven’t got anything to be stressed about, really, so no idea why I was having one, but it was a relief to wake up and discover I hadn’t got to sit my History A level, for which I hadn’t revised! (in real life, many years ago, I got an A for it! Don’t know why it's haunted me ever since, but it’s always my 'go to' stress dream)


----------



## Maca44

4.2 today, back to work this afternoon so should ease the cabin fever.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.7 today, that was after 2 Lifts for a 6.8 on waking, looks like the Tresiba adjustments are finally having an effect! Was safer to have the Lifts though as went from 9.0 on waking yesterday to 6.2 an hour later before breakfast and I'm not willing to take the risk after daily morning lows for more than a week now!
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A disappointing 10.2 for me. Went to bed in 7s so not sure why it went high and stayed there. Need to look at basal again i think. 
Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

HenryBennett said:


> I have what I believe is a late 19th century oboe. How difficult is it to restore, or how expensive to have it done? Thx.


I don't know much about oboes except that the mechanism is more complicated than a clarinet. Going by what I was quoted for repadding and springing a sax I would say you'd be looking at many hundreds.


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> I don't know much about oboes except that the mechanism is more complicated than a clarinet. Going by what I was quoted for repadding and springing a sax I would say you'd be looking at many hundreds.


That’s what I feared, thx.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

A bit chilly this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

HenryBennett said:


> That’s what I feared, thx.


Does it have a maker's name / serial number on it?


----------



## adrian1der

Not been on over Christmas....

5.4 for me this morning. Just trying to flurry with snow as I walked across the garden to let the chickens out.

6.2 on Christmas day, 5.6 on Boxing day, 6.4 on Sunday and 5.5 yesterday.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas - back in the office this morning


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.7 today, that was after 2 Lifts for a 6.8 on waking, looks like the Tresiba adjustments are finally having an effect! Was safer to have the Lifts though as went from 9.0 on waking yesterday to 6.2 an hour later before breakfast and I'm not willing to take the risk after daily morning lows for more than a week now!
> xx


Glad the changes are working Kaylz.  It can be so frustrating when the DF calls and stays too long.


----------



## rebrascora

adrian1der said:


> Not been on over Christmas....
> 
> 5.4 for me this morning. Just trying to flurry with snow as I walked across the garden to let the chickens out.
> 
> 6.2 on Christmas day, 5.6 on Boxing day, 6.4 on Sunday and 5.5 yesterday.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas - back in the office this morning


Good to see you back and some pretty reasonable reading over the festive period considering the temptations of the season. Hope you haven't had any more episodes and have perhaps been able to restart some gentle exercise again. Did you manage to get anywhere with the doc?


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning.  Another grey day and looks very cold out there.
Perhaps stay in today.

Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Glad the changes are working Kaylz.  It can be so frustrating when the DF calls and stays too long.


I can't even remember opening my Christmas presents, I was hypo at the time  had plenty of Lift tabs 2 weeks ago, now stock is running low, money wasn't an issue and asked MIL to get me 5 tubes of the raspberry but she thought a tub of 50 orange were a bargain and went against what I asked and the orange ones I don't get on well with, hopefully the 20 blueberry I have here will last until  I can get some ones I can use xx


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning @Anitram  I feel the same way this morning. Worse still i woke at bg 11 and very disappointed. I am only slowly increasing the teojou and it takes a few days to even out.


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Does it have a maker's name / serial number on it?


Yes, both, but difficult to read. It looks like Suisson Paris but a Google search brings up nothing other than, funnily enough, Suisson and clarinet and the page doesn’t load.


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> Good to see you back and some pretty reasonable reading over the festive period considering the temptations of the season. Hope you haven't had any more episodes and have perhaps been able to restart some gentle exercise again. Did you manage to get anywhere with the doc?


I've been fine thanks @rebrascora

Doctor managed to track down my last chest x-ray which was in December 2013. It shows the same elevated diaphragm. He has no explanation of the cause but as it hasn't caused a problem he says get on with things. I have a review on the 11th of January so we'll see if he has any ideas. Had a few days of relaxing and not much exercise over Christmas other than walking with my son while he whizzes around on his new electric scooter. I did manage 40 minutes of yoga yesterday and am planning to ride the exercise bike this afternoon. The good news is that I didn't put on any weight and as I don't have a sweet tooth I didn't miss the mince pies and chocolate that I would have normally stuffed myself with.

I even baked myself some flax seed and almond biscuits (from a Tom Kerridge recipe) which were fantastic with the cheese board!


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Does it have a maker's name / serial number on it?


Buisson brings up a few entries that I’m going to follow.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning it was a 9.5 for me this morning.

I have treated myself to a garmin watch so the day will be spent trying to suss that out.


----------



## adrian1der

Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


Amazing, that gives me hope.
Well done


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


A fantastic achievement! Good for you and good for your family.


----------



## Gruers

8.1 this morning then up to 15.9 after 15 minutes on the bike and housework. Shocking! 
the good news is my Blood Pressure is now in range for the first time in months which I think is down to the exercise I’m doing. Any ideas how to get my BS under control as well. Maybe the wrong time of year to ask that. Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der I knew you would be in line for a good score but that is exceptional! I hope you are extremely proud of yourself. I am sure your family are. Many, many congratulations!!


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning team

6.6 for me this morning, which is rather unexciting, just the way I like it. Don’t do excitement these days.

Nothing much happening at the moment. Getting a Tesco delivery this morning. Ordered yesterday. Not that it’s urgent, but that was the only priority slot available before January. I guess ordinary slots are unavailable too. I think the population is expecting a full lockdown, even if the so-called government aren’t. Nothing surprising there then 

It snowed here overnight, so a lovely winter scene is all around, the land and hills glowing in the watery sun. And this is why there was a yellow weather warning. When I was young, we didn’t need weather alerts. We called this time of year Winter, wore scarf, gloves and wellies, and just got on with life. It wasn’t dangerous unless you had no common sense. I remember one snowy day when I was a rebellious kid, me and a couple of mates walked up a hill overlooking a main road. We dug out some snow on the side of the hill down to the grass, so the world could see the message “Up Yours” in eight foot high lettering. When you are 11 years old, that is the height of wit, though I’m still proud of it, it was hard work.

Have to stay in now, mind, electric wheelchairs and mobility scooters don’t like snow. A four wheel skid in a wheelchair is a bowel loosening experience

Anyway, have a good and safe day, slippy pavements are just a way to fill A&E with hip fractures, and slow travel to fill A&E with older men in acute urinary retention. Collateral damage, that.


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning then up to 15.9 after 15 minutes on the bike and housework. Shocking!
> the good news is my Blood Pressure is now in range for the first time in months which I think is down to the exercise I’m doing. Any ideas how to get my BS under control as well. Maybe the wrong time of year to ask that. Have a good day everyone


Was that huge rise before breakfast? If so, try eating a boiled egg or a chunk of cheese when you get up to try to keep your liver quiet and prevent it from dumping. It doesn't work for everyone but worth a try if you haven't already.
I am finding evening exercise is helping enormously with bringing down my morning readings.  
Can you remind us what if any medication you are on?


----------



## Bloden

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


Fantastic @adrian1der !!! Well done.


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


In the words of Craig from Strictly...FAB U LOUS!!!!. Well done, you deserve it after putting all the work in. Great end to 2020!!


----------



## RirisR

A nice 6 for me then made a bad decision ate some sweet potato fries
and rocketed up to 10.3   definately not for me they where nice tho..lol


----------



## Snowwy

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


Brilliant result!


----------



## eggyg

Wow! @adrian1der that’s  an amazing result.


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> Was that huge rise before breakfast? If so, try eating a boiled egg or a chunk of cheese when you get up to try to keep your liver quiet and prevent it from dumping. It doesn't work for everyone but worth a try if you haven't already.
> I am finding evening exercise is helping enormously with bringing down my morning readings.
> Can you remind us what if any medication you are on?


Thanks for your responce
I’m on Metformin /2 twice a day and aGlicazide
i will try the bike tonight, my breakfast was bran flakes and shreddes


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> I can't even remember opening my Christmas presents, I was hypo at the time  had plenty of Lift tabs 2 weeks ago, now stock is running low, money wasn't an issue and asked MIL to get me 5 tubes of the raspberry but she thought a tub of 50 orange were a bargain and went against what I asked and the orange ones I don't get on well with, hopefully the 20 blueberry I have here will last until  I can get some ones I can use xx


It is so hard when others don’t understand our needs.  Take care @Kaylz.


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> Thanks for your responce
> I’m on Metformin /2 twice a day and aGlicazide
> i will try the bike tonight, my breakfast was bran flakes and shreddes


So that rise to 15.9 was after breakfast of bran flakes AND Shreddies? If so, you need to look at lowering your carb intake if you want to get better readings. Try an omelette or some scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast instead  or some natural Greek yoghurt and a few berries and see what your levels do after that. Reducing your carb intake will have more impact on your levels than almost anything else except injecting insulin.

Exercise will usually take your levels down several hours later but depending on how exertive it is, it can also temporarily increase your levels, so you could have had a combination of Dawn Phenomenon/Foot on the Floor syndrome, exercise and high carb breakfast all pushing your levels up


----------



## rebrascora

Woohoo! I get to post first this morning.... when does that ever happen!!!

5.6 for me and very proud of that as I had half a stewm ginger cookie at bedtime to achieve it!!!
Going to post now before someone else beats me to it...


----------



## Kaylz

7.9 and only here cause I was told it was working again lol
xx


----------



## Lanny

09:10 BS 7.4  It took me until now to get on the forum this morning but, kept trying! The same thing happened yesterday morning & then, forgot to try again: yesterday’s waking BS was 7.6. Difficulties in getting on the forum are increasing


I woke to find a light smattering of snow on the ground & last night was pretty chilly! Already had my breakfast & I’m waiting for a prescription delivery from my local chemist which they say maybe tomorrow as the weather, snow, is slowing things up a bit.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Wrap up warm if there’s snow where you are!

Edited to add back in the end of the sentence that mysteriously disappeared!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me ages ago this morning. 
I'm glad we're back on again - I was starting to get withdrawal symptoms. 

Stay safe and well and logged in.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here a couple of hours ago. Was discombobulated when I couldn't log in, that was my morning routine gone!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! I wasn’t the only one that couldn’t get on earlier either then!


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. 

I know that the figure is fine but I’d rather it was in the 5s rather than the 6s so cue a severe tightening of foodstuffs consumed for the foreseeable. 
Gym obviously isn’t open and going out for long walks it’s quite clear that people are failing to understand the basic rules. Unless there are tonnes of households which seemingly consist of three couples, their kids, maybe grandparents and dogs. 
Guess that means exercising to YouTube videos in my living room.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK If you go out for your walk at 8 or 9pm it is much quieter. I only saw one person last night on a 5 mile walk. Beautiful "moonlicht nicht" here last night but you need to dress up warm!
Helps with the morning readings too!


----------



## eggyg

Morning, I’ve just managed to get on too. 6.1 for me after a weird hypo evening. Had our planned walk, breaking it up to have fish and chips. I gave myself a conservative dose of insulin as had another 4/5 miles to do. In hindsight ( how many times do we say that?) I should have split my dose as I didn’t eat it all. 9.3 miles walked/skidded/slipped along the trail. Very cold and never got warmed up, hip/ pelvis playing up too. Got home, set and lit the fire. 6pm, started to feel hot, sweaty, nauseous and just ill. Managed to take my BGs. 3.1! Three JBs and laid down. Half an hour later 4.4, felt a bit less sick so made my self a sandwich. Bolused 1:15. Hindsight again, 8.40pm, 3.3! More JBs, headache and felt sick. Started watching last Black Narcissus, felt better. 10.30. 6.5. Had a boiled egg and a handful of crisps. Woke twice through night and checked BG, 8.7 and 6.5. Survived the night! Hindsight mode switched back on! Have a good day, freezing fog here, fed the birds and attempted to break the ice on their water baths, not a lot of success I’m afraid.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora I'll try that but it goes against the grain as I’m really much more of a morning person in general. Although avoiding grain isn’t a bad thing for us!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.3 here.

It was DRY on our morning walk  !!!

These big groups make me wonder too @ColinUK. There’s a group of lycra-ed ladies, about 8 of them, that are out most mornings, running and chatting. They can’t all be related / in a bubble / exempt from the rules, surely?


----------



## Veenorthants

Glad it wasn’t just me that couldn’t get in.   
A disappointing 10.5 for me this morning....


----------



## Maca44

4.4 and still enjoying my food changes, feeling that I am getting more confident with food choices.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all - many thanks to you all for the messages re my HbA1c. Greatly appreciated as have been all the comments, advice and support I've received since joining the forum.

A 5.6 at 07:57 this morning. A very cold morning in West Berks - grass was white with frost when I went over to let the chickens out. 

Having worked my way through Norman Musa's book "Amazing Malaysian" (a must buy if you like South East Asian flavours) I'm now starting on a Thai cookbook. I did Stir-fried Chicken and Vegetables on Sunday night and last night did a Chicken and Bok Choy Green Curry. It was the first time I've made a fresh green curry sauce and it was surprisingly easy and very tasty as well!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  I could not get on for 6 hours!  Paid the price this morning after a surfeit of chicken Tetrazzini (Not lampreys) with an 11.0.  Serves me right but oh did I enjoy it.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> These big groups make me wonder too @ColinUK. There’s a group of lycra-ed ladies, about 8 of them, that are out most mornings, running and chatting. They can’t all be related / in a bubble / exempt from the rules, surely?


On our walk yesterday, it was if the pandemic had never happened. Large groups of “families” spread across the path, lots of them with Tier 3 or 4 accents. The signage all along the trail clearly stated stay left, that wasn’t happening much. Wasn’t a very pleasant walk in that respect. Won’t be doing it again in a hurry which is a shame as it’s a fabulous accessible path. TBF Cumbria strongly rumoured to jump straight from Tier 2 to 4 after today’s announcement.  I wonder why?


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Morning all - many thanks to you all for the messages re my HbA1c. Greatly appreciated as have been all the comments, advice and support I've received since joining the forum.
> 
> A 5.6 at 07:57 this morning. A very cold morning in West Berks - grass was white with frost when I went over to let the chickens out.
> 
> Having worked my way through Norman Musa's book "Amazing Malaysian" (a must buy if you like South East Asian flavours) I'm now starting on a Thai cookbook. I did Stir-fried Chicken and Vegetables on Sunday night and last night did a Chicken and Bok Choy Green Curry. It was the first time I've made a fresh green curry sauce and it was surprisingly easy and very tasty as well!


Were having homemade Thai crab fish cakes tomorrow with sweet chilli sauce and noodles.( I’m on insulin! ) I love all spicy food and love experimenting. Thai can be a b**l ache but I refuse to buy ready made pastes.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  I could not get on for 6 hours!  Paid the price this morning after a surfeit of chicken Tetrazzini (Not lampreys) with an 11.0.  Serves me right but oh did I enjoy it.


Good for you Michael. Pleased you enjoyed it, especially as you seem to have been struggling with your appetite recently. The odd double figure doesn't do us any harm, so don't worry about it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.3 for me.

Went to the pharmacy this morning and collected  a bag full of libre sensors plus a bonus 7 litre sharps container which I hadn't ordered.

Need to get new battery for car as the recent cold snap has just about done for the current one. It can't be more than 14 years old. Don't they make stuff to last me any more 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

I am not getting e-mail notifications of new posts so maybe it ain't fixed 100%


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Just got my latest HbA1c back- 36


Excellent result Adrian, very well done to you x


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> Were having homemade Thai crab fish cakes tomorrow with sweet chilli sauce and noodles.( I’m on insulin! ) I love all spicy food and love experimenting. Thai can be a b**l ache but I refuse to buy ready made pastes.


Sounds good! I have only ever cooked Thai with jars before and not for a very long time so the green curry was great! Red curry next.


----------



## SueEK

A late post today. Could t get on at 6am. 7.6 for me today, I’m going to take myself by the scruff of the neck in the new year. Just wish I liked veg, would make my life much easier.
Anyhow be careful everyone we have had more of our patients contracting Covid in the last couple of days than in all the time the pandemic has been around (though I know it is easier to get a test). Just be vigilant at all times please.
Have a good day, what’s left of it x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Michael12421 said:


> I am not getting e-mail notifications of new posts so maybe it ain't fixed 100%


Same thing happening with me, Michael


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 and @MeeTooTeeTwo I'm in the same boat as well xx


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice 5.6 this morning with a nice flat line all night. Going to eat more Mexican tacos again a couple of taco shells, lots of salsa and only 30g of Carbs.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> That's a great result, Adrian. Pleased for you. Keep it going, mate.


Thanks @Anitram I am speaking to my GP on the 11th and want to discuss coming off metformin. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. I'm perished and the heating is on full blast. Agh. The snow won't melt. I had to pull socks on over my shoes to go across to the grass and leave stuff for the birds. I'm so scared of falling. There's a kind of freezing haze or maybe the windows want cleaning... brr.

6.3 @ 7.15am dunno why I'm in the 6s, I must rocket out of the stratosphere and then back down again, I'm a moron. Do birds eat chocolate? I'm tempted to turf out the lot, there's tons and tons of it and Christmas cake too.   We're just gonna have a chippy tea and then be good all next year...

Our posh road around here, The Avenue, had a party going on, at least 50 peoples carousing. Lemmings!


----------



## freesia

Good morn...sorry afternoon folks. 
@rebrascora, i nearly beat your first post. I was up at 1.30am correcting, sat feeling sorry for myself, cold and tired and tried to get on forum. Wouldn't connect!

Anyway, yesterday was a horrific day with my levels. Corrections not working, levels going up into low teens. At bedtime, i had another correction, upped my basal by half unit and went to bed but couldn't sleep. Eventually, feeling awful at 1.30am, i got up, sensor showing 14.7 and going up. Had another 2u correction and went back to bed. This time it worked but extremely slowly. Usually it drops suddenly then stays level but this was a very gradual drift to 7.6 at breakfast. Then, while doing insulin for breakfast, i noticed that the expiry date is January 2021. No idea if this has been the cause as levels have been rising over the last few days, peaking with nothing working last night. Anyhow, i've got a new pen out and have just tried it with lunch. Keep your fingers crossed for me. 

I know what you all mean about seeing so many people about. I've not long got back from Sainsburys doing the weekly shop. The car parks at the retail park were rammed, in the shop i was standing back until there was space but others just pushed their way through. I had to smile to myself (or grimace!) as over the tannoy they were thanking everyone for shopping on their own. I looked around, most were couples, young and old. I suppose we'll find out later about the tiers/lockdown. I hope we don't go to tier 4, my roots are awful and my hair needs a cut again!

Wow, just realised this is a really long post. Sorry x

Hope you are having a good day everyone


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi @freesia I too was up at 1.30am with the same reading. I am wishing i could do a 5 mile walk befor bed (very impressesed @rebrascora ) Glad i didn't have to go to sainsburys or have to put up with a party down the road.


----------



## Gwynn

I just couldn't log on this morning. The web site seemed a bit broken. 

However this mornings reading was 5.5 and this evenings reading was 5.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all...   
Well it was when I wanted to post at 5am...?
A 6.0 for me then and I see the website was broked!
A longer run this morning but dry if only 1 degree!

Welcome to tier 4 for those joining us tonight 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 this morning. 6.2 yesterday but website awol.
3° outside but apparently feels like -3°. We’ve missed the worst of the weather here.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 again today.
Had a zoom quiz night last night and ended up joint first place...
How did that happen? Lost out on the tie-break but the brain was obviously working! Probably need a rest today   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.4


----------



## Maca44

4,5 Today, getting consistent readings of late so starting to understand how my diet changes change things big time, still alot to learn.


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 for me this morning because I couldn't motivate myself to go out for my evening walk last night. Had a mental and emotional struggle day. Must do better today!

@Michael12421 I hope you have had 3 jelly babies and you are starting to feel better now. 
Did you adjust your Toujeo yesterday, just not eat enough last night or have a very active day? Those would be the 3 main factors likely to have caused it I think... or a combination of them.


----------



## Bexlee

7.0. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I was 8.something on waking (4 hobnob induced) falling to 5.7 an hour later before breakfast, had Lifts yesterday morning and after tea, Tresiba reduced again last night, getting exhausted with it
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 on this lovely snowy white morning.  

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.1 here.

Well, to beat the cold I put on at least two outfits - two trousers, two tops, two coats (seriously) - for this morning’s walk...but turned back after a few minutes cos it’s lethally icy~slippery! Don’t want to fall over and break something to end this crazy year.

Be careful out there peeps.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A nice 5.5. We were promised snow.  Nowt, nada, nothing! Well disappointed, so what’s new about disappointment in 2020? So, the last day of this blooming awful year and we haven’t got snow and I can’t even go to the pub and have a Scotch egg on New Years Eve. I wonder if they freeze ok? There will be a few going spare up here, Tier 2 straight to Tier 4, do not pass go and definitely don’t pick up £200.
Have a Happy/ A bit happier/ not quite as miserable/ oh to heck with it, just have a New Year!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Snap, @Northerner!
Very foggy outside where we are. Managed a lovely sunny walk in the grounds of Blenheim Palace yesterday,(there are public footpaths that cross cross it if you know where the back gates are) but it looks like it’s back to gloom and wet for the New Year.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. @Michael12421 hope you have managed to get that number up. @rebrascora wishing you a brighter day today, upwards and onwards except for your bg xx
Nothing to report, will do boring housework upstairs today, decs down tomorrow and clean downstairs. Am on the list at work for the vaccine if there are any left over from the sessions, fingers crossed.
Hope the last day of this rotten year is good for you all, may well stay up to stick two fingers up to this year. Take care on the icy roads and pavements x


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning all, a nice 7.0 this morning and a flat line all night so I’m pretty happy with that.
I wish everyone a Happy New Year for 2021 despite the current situation, hopefully it will start to improve soon. 
have a great day folks!!


----------



## Lanny

08:29 BS 5.2!  Still don’t get many of these so, each one is special & to be savoured!

Yesterday was a 2 hot water bottles in bed duvet day it was so cold! Shivering emoji! Why 2 hot water bottles? Because I had to wait for my prescription delivery & another delivery from DHL as I bought an Apple pencil to go along with my new iPad: I can’t hear the doorbell with my heater on & have to wrap up warm without it on when I’m expecting things by delivery, including weekly tesco shop but, that’s only for an hour; 1 at the bottom of the bed & the other on my chest over my clothes so, I don’t get wheezy breathing in cold air! Thankfully I got both things by about 14:30 & I switched the heater back on, took off the extra layers & still enjoyed the hot water bottles both at the bottom of the bed under my duvet while I played a LOT of virtual golf in bed! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> 7.2 for me this morning because I couldn't motivate myself to go out for my evening walk last night. Had a mental and emotional struggle day. Must do better today!
> 
> @Michael12421 I hope you have had 3 jelly babies and you are starting to feel better now.
> Did you adjust your Toujeo yesterday, just not eat enough last night or have a very active day? Those would be the 3 main factors likely to have caused it I think... or a combination of them.


I was more active yesterday than nornal.  MaIn problem was that although I cooked dinner I just could not eat it. DId not adjust my basal.  Feel OK now after breakfast - thanks. This site is playing up something awful.


----------



## Veenorthants

Very disappointing 10.9 this morning I got after a evening of nothing but water......


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats on the HS @Lanny!

And for me a 6.4 this morning. Really don’t understand this sometimes as negligible carbs yesterday and IF - hopefully it’ll drop back down into the 5s soon


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 
Well...another shocking high overnight, no idea why. Levels much better yesterday after i changed the pen, stayed in range all day and bedtime then wham! Woke up at 2am to feeling rough and the libre showing a near vertical line at 14.6!!! Finger prick showed 12.6 so corrected and went back to sleep. Woke with a headache and 6.2.
Any ideas? Its done that the last 2 nights and its draining.
@Lanny Congrats on the HS
Have a Happy New Year everyone! We shall be glad to see thr back of this one


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny Congratulations on the HS


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 05:53 this morning. Very cold and misty in West Berks. I regretted going to let the chickens out in my dressing gown. I'll have to get dressed first tomorrow.

I have some work to finish off today including sending out invoices (I hate administration!) and Sainsbury's coming at 11:00. Otherwise a quiet day. I'll hopefully get time to take my son out on his electric scooter (Christmas present). He fell off on Tuesday and grazed his nose but I got him back on it yesterday. After a whizz round the lawn he was confident enough to venture out. The farm we live on was an airfield during WWII so we have miles of tracks he can play on which were the old perimeter tracks as well as pill boxes and air raid shelters in the woods. Perfect for a ten year old!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulation @Lanny on your House Special.


----------



## Bloden

Woohoo, wayhay, congrats on the the HS @Lanny - great way to finish this dreadful year!


----------



## Flower

Late on parade! 6.8 at 7am now an adrenaline fuelled 12.8 after a scary icy hobble to the shop  I got cheered on by a walking group heading to the Cotswolds with their crampons, walking poles and head torches "well done, aren't you brave!"... Err no I'm just trying not to slip over on the way to buy some milk 

Have a good day everyone, as Old Mr Grace used to say "You've all done very well" especially @Lanny with an HS


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I bought an Apple pencil to go along with my new iPad


Have you been playing with the ability to draw perfect circles, ellipses etc?


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Have you been playing with the ability to draw perfect circles, ellipses etc?


You can also get a paper-like screen protector which is covered in tiny nano-dots and gives a texture of paper when you draw/write on it. Apparently it’s really rather good and turns the screen into a more intuitive sketch pad.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> You can also get a paper-like screen protector which is covered in tiny nano-dots and gives a texture of paper when you draw/write on it. Apparently it’s really rather good and turns the screen into a more intuitive sketch pad.


That’s interesting. I’ve not come across it. Does it detract from using it as a touch screen if u only use the pencil rarely?


----------



## Inamuddle

Good evening everyone and may all your New Years Eve parties be small. I hope you still manage to enjoy it. I have been reluctant to post as @freesia i have had two awful days waking up with 14. Its back down to 7 during the day. This is three days after increasing night time insulin again. Its made it worse. Without a libre i don't know what it is doing at night. I will try to set my alarm and wake up during the night and test. I woke up this morning sweating and discovered that my husband had added a dressing gown during the night as he was so cold.
 I have managed two walks today. Went to the beach this afternoon and it was really busy. I guess people have no where else to go. Even saw people swimming.
Happy New Year
Sue xx


----------



## Snowwy

Congrats @Lanny on you HS!
Happy New Year to one and all!

Blessings Ian


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> I have been reluctant to post as @freesia i have had two awful days waking up with 14


Must be the DF flying around. I'm hoping, as this is the third night by basal has been increased, it will start to kick in. Day time levels have been much better so fingers crossed. Might have a few walnuts before bed as well just in case its a dawn phenomonen thats caused it. @Inamuddle , a walk on the beach sounds lovely. I wish we lived on the coast, the sound of the sea i always find calming


----------



## Ditto

Happy New Year all. 7.1 @ 1.02pm when I finally got round to measuring!

Snow, Snow, Thick Thick Snow 

edit/
Forgot to say how much I admire this forum with some peoples having trouble and strife in their own lives yet taking the time out to try and help others. Good peoples. 




> The farm we live on was an airfield during WWII so we have miles of tracks he can play on which were the old perimeter tracks as well as pill boxes and air raid shelters in the woods.


Fab, are their ghosts?


----------



## rebrascora

Wish we could help you more @Ditto. Very best wishes to you.
Sending lots of love and hugs and here's to better things for all of us in 2021 and particularly more House Specials!!


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> That’s interesting. I’ve not come across it. Does it detract from using it as a touch screen if u only use the pencil rarely?


Not as far as I’m aware. Just Google “paper like screen protector reviews”


----------



## freesia

Happy New Year everyone. Lets hope 2021 is a better one xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning and a very Happy New Year. 9.4


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 again today.

Happy & healthy 2021 to everyone.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

A happy new year to you all. May it bring greater peace and joy. 
10.7 for me. Drat that Cinzano ( my first of last year and boy did I enjoy it!). Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning and Happy New Year, all the best for 2021 and lets hope it's a better one!

8.2 this morning, 2 hobnob and chipolata induced, going to lose my rag if someone doesn't stop helping themselves to my bedtime biscuit supply, getting thoroughly fed up of, needs to go out and buy something herself for once! 

Was drifting off nicely until the first round of fireworks went off at 10:44pm, next door been playing loud thumping music all night and still at it and OCD will consume at least 2 and a half hours of my life, sorry existence cause this ain't no life today, I'll be like a zombie come the evening especially after 2 weeks of daily lows to top it off, but hey ho I'm apparently selfish because I'm fed up of it all

Best thing for me for 2021 would be to get out of this h**l hole!


Sorry guys, low and nobody to vent to

Have as nice a day as possible
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Happy new Year everyone!. I was in bed and asleep by 10.40pm.
Can't believe I managed this, this morning...
 
The blip on my graph was 2 Bedside Hypo Heros fighting off a red incursion....Not sure if that negates my House Special but I am claiming it and the fact that I have 96% TIR on my Libre for the last 7 days and 92% for the last 14 days. I also feel rather proud that I caught that hypo this morning at 4.26am before I hit the red, despite a couple of G&Ts and a port last night. I also had 1.5 stem ginger cookies before bed to take me up to 10 to try to keep me in range and that worked pretty well too... and that is with no evening Levemir, just exercise.... so I am feeling pretty smug this morning!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy New Year everybody.  
Today's result 5.0.  
My Excel spreadsheet tells me:
Week Average 4.9
Month Average 4.9
3 month Average 5.0
Year Average 5.1
So I must be doing summat right.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

congratulations @rebrascora on your HS!  Definitely one in my book & well caught with the JB’s to head off the hypo! 

07:53 BS 6.7  Happy New Year everyone!

Crikey! Yesterday was another ccccold day with an even thicker layer of snow! Shivering, covered in icicles emoji! BUT, no need to wait in the cold for any deliveries, thank goodness! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s still a bit dark for me to tell if the snow is still on the ground but, had quite a few fits of sneezing last night despite the heater being on! Sneezing & streaming eyes emoji! It’s always irritated me that those two reflexes are connected to each other: eyes always water when you sneeze; positively streaming during a fit of 4 or 5 sneezes in a row!


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora Some start to 2021 - congratulations on the HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done Barbara @rebrascora on the House Special. I hope there is more to come this year for you. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4 for me and I will confess I had pineapple and ham pizza last night first junk in a month, didn't even enjoy it (*He is lying*) who said that, anyway hope you all have a better year it's got to end hasn't it ?


----------



## Robin

Happy NewYear all, 6.7 here.


----------



## Gruers

8.8 today and my resolution is to go low carb
happy and healthy new year everyone


----------



## khskel

Happy new year all and 6.9 for me. 

Have a good year everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning everyone and a very Happy New Year to you all. 
Confession time, I have been very bad with my diet in recent weeks/even months, went mad last night and at 9.30 was at 14.3. 10.1 this morning and a headache to boot. I’m actually happy with that as it gives me the impetus to try and change th8ngs. Will be doing a post on the food section and anyone with ideas of meals for a very fussy/weird eater would be much appreciated.
I truly hope this year is better for you all and a big thank you from me to all my forum friends who keep me going through rough periods. Much love to every one of you xx


----------



## Veenorthants

Happy New Year everyone.
It’s an 8.5 for me woo hoo am very surprised after an evening of virtual escape room with a few cheeky rhubarb gins and some tiny Iceland desserts.

Have a great day xx


----------



## eggyg

Happy New Year! A very nice start with 5.7. Up late as had a party for two last night. Sofa disco with Jools, and a glass of fizz to see the New Year in. Turkey dinner for two later on but first, full English and then a crisp and cold New Year walk to work it off. Have a great day and year, fingers crossed for a better one.
@rebrascora congrats on a NY HS!


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning a 7.8


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.2 for me, wishing you all a  wonderful year despite all the challenges.


----------



## Flower

Happy New Year with a pinch & a punch for good measure!

6.1 for me and it’s white over with snow. Eek!

Have a good day out there.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.1 and a lovely flatish line overnight. Not sure whether it was because of the extra half unit kicking in or the alcohol consumed last night or the 1u correction before bed but, hey, something worked. 
We usually go out for a walk with friends New Years Day but this year obviously we can't. A bit worried that all the places we usually walk will be busy as well so not sure what we are up to yet. Hhmmmm...lets have another coffee and think about it...
Have a good day everyone and lets hope its the start of a much better year. Thank you everyone for supporting me on this forum last year. You're all good 'uns


----------



## HenryBennett

I had great difficulty convincing my wife that it’s Friday. She was convinced it’s Saturday!

We’re watching the New Year concert from Vienna, as is our tradition.

No more chocolate for me from today!! I’ve been in the 6’s for a week now and need to get back to mid 5’s.


----------



## KARNAK

Happy New Year good morning, Teds about although haven`t been far, in the background.

Thought I`d start this year on a positive note and start posting again with my forum friends.

Congratulations on HS Barbara aka @rebrascora. 

Take care folks do what you all do best, look after each other.

Stay safe and don`t fall over on the ice, leave that to me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, and Happy New Year!  6.7 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@KARNAK Ted its good to see you back on here again.


----------



## Michael12421

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @KARNAK Ted its good to see you back on here again.


It most certainly is Happy New Year


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all... just,
A 6.2 this morning earlier.
Started a new plan by deciding to complete virtual LEJOG 2021.
1084 miles as its not the most direct route (which is 874 miles).
Should be an interesting time...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning everyone and I wish you all a Happy New Year! A late report today, the 6 generous G&T’s and the bubble water at midnight gave me a terrible hangover this morning so I’m now crawling out of bed with a respectable 7.2... now I desperately need coffee.
Everyone have a great first day of the new year, it can only be better than the last one!!


----------



## Amigo

Happy New and hopefully tier free year to everyone. I don’t visit often but thought I’d start the year by calling in with a 6.4 which is one of the best waking levels I’ve had for months!
Time to get the glucose control back on track after a year fighting health issues on lots of fronts. Doc decided to reduce my testing strips by a third at the start of the pandemic with no discussion so I simply request them more often and yesterday made it clear I need them restoring. Met with agreement 

I‘ve been following everyone’s progress with interest and have been deeply saddened hearing of those who have suffered pain and loss from this wretched virus!

Stay safe, sane and diabetically steady everyone. Amigo x


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congratulations on the HS x


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Happy New Year good morning, Teds about although haven`t been far, in the background.
> 
> Thought I`d start this year on a positive note and start posting again with my forum friends.
> 
> Congratulations on HS Barbara aka @rebrascora.
> 
> Take care folks do what you all do best, look after each other.
> 
> Stay safe and don`t fall over on the ice, leave that to me.


What a lovely new year gift seeing you post again. We always need your sense of humour. Hope you are staying well xx


----------



## SueEK

Amigo said:


> Happy New and hopefully tier free year to everyone. I don’t visit often but thought I’d start the year by calling in with a 6.4 which is one of the best waking levels I’ve had for months!
> Time to get the glucose control back on track after a year fighting health issues on lots of fronts. Doc decided to reduce my testing strips by a third at the start of the pandemic with no discussion so I simply request them more often and yesterday made it clear I need them restoring. Met with agreement
> 
> I‘ve been following everyone’s progress with interest and have been deeply saddened hearing of those who have suffered pain and loss from this wretched virus!
> 
> Stay safe, sane and diabetically steady everyone. Amigo x


Another surprise. Great to hear from you again and hope we ‘see’ lots of you. Happy new year to you x


----------



## Amigo

SueEK said:


> Another surprise. Great to hear from you again and hope we ‘see’ lots of you. Happy new year to you x


 Thanks Sue, always enjoy your posts and it was reading of your struggle with the ‘numbers’ too that prompted me to post today


----------



## Ditto

Happy New Year all. Glad you're back Ted as every time I see your name it reminds me of my very happy Egypt 2010 holiday. 

Yay a nice new diary, let's hope I don't mess it up again... 7.2 @ 6.32am


----------



## SueEK

Amigo said:


> Thanks Sue, always enjoy your posts and it was reading of your struggle with the ‘numbers’ too that prompted me to post today


That’s nice, glad I’m good for something as can’t deny been feeling a bit of a failure lately. The carbs keep calling me and I answer lol. We can do this together, we can will each other on x


----------



## adrian1der

Ditto said:


> Fab, are their ghosts?


If there are I haven't seen them. We live in the farm house which was the officers mess during the war


----------



## adrian1der

Happy new year everyone. The house looked like a small nuclear bomb had gone off when I got up this morning. The joys of a ten year old with a bag of party poppers! All cleaned up now. Spent the morning sorting out the downstairs. I'll do the bedrooms tomorrow and then my office and wife's craft studio (both in the attic) on Sunday.

A 5.7 for me at 09:09 despite large amounts of snacking - I did a buffet yesterday so that everyone can graze all evening and then a bottle of bubbly at midnight which accounts for the late start! Took my son out on his scooter this afternoon and now a ride on the exercise bike.

New Year resolutions - get off metformin and get down to a BMI below 25. The target is 13st 12lbs and I was 15st 9lbs to start the year this morning. Somehow having less than 2 stone to loose doesn't seem too daunting!


----------



## eggyg

Nice to hear from you @Amigo. Hope 2021 brings you better times.


----------



## Bexlee

Oooops I wrote but didn’t post !

Happy(er) New Year to all

A 7.2 this morning I enjoyed the odd glass or more of alcohol last night and some pizza.

Just written things into the calendar - brave I know!!


----------



## KARNAK

Ditto said:


> Happy New Year all. Glad you're back Ted as every time I see your name it reminds me of my very happy Egypt 2010 holiday.


That`s Pharaoh nuff Jan.


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> What a lovely new year gift seeing you post again. We always need your sense of humour. Hope you are staying well xx


Oh Sue I was very well on Christmas day, bubbled with my mate and his family and we went into the garden
where there is a wishing well. I said to him does it work? of course he replied, I said I haven`t got any change
so game me a bit of shrapnel and tossed it in and wished, next thing I know I`m head first in the well and soaking.

Anyway he got me out sat me on the patio chair and gave me a large glass of hot toddy and towels, I said I didn`t
wish for that he said I did, how come you got the wish? he said its my well, my money so my wish next time bring
your own money you tight b*****d. xx


----------



## KARNAK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @KARNAK Ted its good to see you back on here again.


Thanks Dez great to be back.


----------



## KARNAK

Michael12421 said:


> It most certainly is Happy New Year


Thanks Michael and thankyou for your kind words, you and I know what we mean.

Keep those bloody figures up.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Oh Sue I was very well on Christmas day, bubbled with my mate and his family and we went into the garden
> where there is a wishing well. I said to him does it work? of course he replied, I said I haven`t got any change
> so game me a bit of shrapnel and tossed it in and wished, next thing I know I`m head first in the well and soaking.
> 
> Anyway he got me out sat me on the patio chair and gave me a large glass of hot toddy and towels, I said I didn`t
> wish for that he said I did, how come you got the wish? he said its my well, my money so my wish next time bring
> your own money you tight b*****d. xx


OMG Ted, you have to be pulling my leg, surely even you couldn’t fall in a well  you shouldn’t just wear padding to protect yourself you should be in a padded room and not allowed to leave it xx


----------



## Jade

Thanks Ted that made me laugh out loud I’d like to chuck a few of my fellow patients down a well!


----------



## Lanny

03:52 BS 3.8  Felt alright but, had a JB before getting up to cook breakfast! Just finished eating & bunged in NR, after for once for safety!

BS was a bit higher all day yesterday & maybe had a touch of a chill, if not quite a cold, after all that sneezing the previous night before yesterday! Stuck up the LR a bit & kept it at the higher dose at midnight: must be recovering a bit & the basal was a bit too much; have to keep an eye on BS until midday LR when I’ll go back down again! 

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The snow was all gone when it grew light enough to see yesterday morning & last night was definitely warmer so, probably, still too dark to see, snow free today as well!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.0, as I inch back down into the 5’s after the Christmas excesses. The website was offline again when I first tried, but seemed to have been fixed promptly - thx for that.

I’ve struggled to achieve my exercise targets during this period of raised BG levels, mid-5’s to mid-6’s. I’ve also found my muscles ache and I don’t recover as quickly. I’ve had to be more determined. Is there a reason for this, or is it mostly psychological?


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning but that was after a restless night and a 2 unit correction at 3.12am for a 12! Normally my levels steadily decline as soon as I lie down and go to sleep and I had more exercise than normal yesterday (2 walks) so was quite surprised/disappointed at that! Knocked my TIR down to 94% with 3 above and 3 below.... that's the problem with getting really great results... you can't maintain them and then feel a bit deflated when they are less good.

A rare hypo for you @Lanny but sounds like you coped well with it. Hopefully you haven't had any more dips since then. Are you still doing your exercise and if so, have you increased it or did you stop with being a bit congested.... just wondering if exercise could have been the cause?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

Looks freeeeezing out there...how many layers can I put on and still be able to walk, I wonder?

Glad to hear you didn’t disappear down the well @KARNAK.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. An unexplained 7.1, ah well, there’s more to worry about than that at the moment. We had a nice New Year walk yesterday, 6 miles, very cold though. Had a lovely turkey dinner and caught up with the news. It’s not good is it? So Mr Eggy and I have decided to go into our own lockdown, no informal or unpaid childcare, no shopping, no contact at all. Neither of us can risk getting the virus, we’ve got this far we don’t want to fall at the final hurdle. We’ll still have our local walks from our door, it’s pretty quiet round where we live. Now to try and get a delivery slot or click and collect at Tesco! Wish me luck. Have a good a day as you can. 
Nice to see you back Ted  @KARNAK, will you behave yourself as I’m in Tier 4 now and can’t get down to Devon to bring the bubble wrap!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A lot to get sorted today, 3 days worth of breakfasts to sort out, sort mattress thing on bed thing when Bruce gets here as need his help, look new sensor out ready for applying tonight, find the last Cutiderm stored in my drawer for putting over it, get a new pot of strips looked out, change novorapid cartridge (tresiba one will need done tomorrow too) then finally get my treat extra long, extra hot shower seen as I couldn't get it Thursday or Friday due to others routines being different

Anyways woke in the 9's and fell to 7.0 by breakfast, was 12's last night at bedtime, it was 3 hours after bolusing and I don't seem to do too well with sandwiches after 5pm but hey ho only happens twice a year, might just attempt biscuits and cheese in the evening on future Christmas's and New Years 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this today.   No snow or ice this morning - just bloomin' continuous rain. 

Dez


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Morning,
10.3 this morning.
Struggled with BG all day yesterday not getting below 9 despite my best efforts.
Did not sleep well and have woken with a cold. Ah, that explains it then.
Will stay in the warm with cups of hot fruity tea me thinks. Have a good one.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here!


----------



## Gruers

8.9 this morning which is disappointing after 12 holes of golf yesterday 
I was hoping for better but still some Christmas foods left over which I’m nibbling at 
we go again. Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Congrats on the House Special. Nice one!

Forgot to say it's snowing here and a fine dusting is making everything white. Not sure how I feel about it as it will make things slippery for riding out and walking... but not enough depth to get my skis out and benefit from it!

@adrian1der I have found that since adopting a low carb way of eating my body is less sore... almost no joint pain etc.... but if I indulge in something higher carb like a mince pie, I seem to be sore for a day or two afterwards. It might be unrelated but might also be another reason to keep on the straight and narrow!

Edited to add the above comment should have been directed to @HenryBennett and not @adrian1der. 
Apologies for any confusion


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin - well done on the HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 for me with a steady overnight rise. Need to look at doses and timings again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.0 for me.

Congratulations @Robin on the HS


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s a 10.1 for me. 

Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Morning an 8.4 despite only having under 90g carbs yesterday?
Decs down and cleaning started, looking bare but tidy. 
@Robin congrats on your HS - I’m such a long way from one of them lol.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations on the HS @Robin


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 again this morning


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning a reasonable 7.4 this morning with a flat line since 22:00 last night and I even had 150g of roasted potatoes with my steak for dinner.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Amigo

An unimpressive 7.8 to wake up to the snow on (not literally of course). Did I really need that late night scone? Oh hell yes, it was gorgeous!


----------



## SB2015

Having decided to have another go using my new pump, I was pleased to have a nice flat line overnight.  I bit of a dip this morning (2.9) but adjusted for that.  

A sunny but cold day out there, but definitely going to find time to do a local walk.  Back to making a life size scarecrow for my brother’s 70th.  It will be playing a guitar as he  plays, and this one is called George and joins the other one I made for him 20 years ago called Gilbert (who looks very worn out now) George has a woolen jacket.  I will put soil and sends into the pockets so that flowers will hopefully burst forth and trail down (That came from Gardeners question time) .  I am knitting him a scarf as well, as I knitted one for my brother’s 20th.  It may be a while before I can give it to him and it is a bit big to post for his birthday on Monday.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5 on the nose, lovely day here no snow or ice just a very sunny day.


eggyg said:


> Nice to see you back Ted @KARNAK, will you behave yourself as I’m in Tier 4 now and can’t get down to Devon to bring the bubble wrap!


Sorry @eggyg I know it was the first day of the New Year but  went break dancing outside Pound Land
yesterday and ended up horizontal on the pavement. The shop was closed and I was eventually sat in their 
doorway trying to get up but couldn`t, so sat there in my shorts and coat with funny glances from passer-by's,
so I thought sod it took my cap off laid it on the floor in front of me and started singing.

Most popular was God Save the Queen and Rock of Ages, eventually this couple in their 20`s came over and
asked if I was ok? told them the story and they helped up laughing their heads off, picked up my cap and gave 
me the change that was in it. Said our goodbyes and I ended up in Tesco`s, got to the booze section and checked 
the change from my cap and enough for a bottle of rum, can`t be a bad singer can I?  Won`t tell you about
the slide home, for another day.

Congratulations @Robin on Your HS well done. 

Take care folks stay safe, if the virus don`t get you I will.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Late posting as been out for long walk. 6.2 today again

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5 on the nose, lovely day here no snow or ice just a very sunny day.
> 
> Sorry @eggyg I know it was the first day of the New Year but  went break dancing outside Pound Land
> yesterday and ended up horizontal on the pavement. The shop was closed and I was eventually sat in their
> doorway trying to get up but couldn`t, so sat there in my shorts and coat with funny glances from passer-by's,
> so I thought sod it took my cap off laid it on the floor in front of me and started singing.
> 
> Most popular was God Save the Queen and Rock of Ages, eventually this couple in their 20`s came over and
> asked if I was ok? told them the story and they helped up laughing their heads off, picked up my cap and gave
> me the change that was in it. Said our goodbyes and I ended up in Tesco`s, got to the booze section and checked
> the change from my cap and enough for a bottle of rum, can`t be a bad singer can I?  Won`t tell you about
> the slide home, for another day.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin on Your HS well done.
> 
> Take care folks stay safe, if the virus don`t get you I will.


Haha!


----------



## ColinUK

Stubbornly 6.5 today. It was this last night, this morning at 6:40 and it’s the same now.
Fasting until 1pm. When it will inevitably go up.

14:45 - still fasting but about to break that - and it’s 5.5


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Brrr. 9.3 @ 6.20am Good grief, I could hardly get any blood out and used a different finger, middle of left hand, dunno if that had owt to do with it! The one time I don't have choccies or spuds and it goes that high!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here!


Congratulations, here’s to many more in 2021. Leave some for me though!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5 on the nose, lovely day here no snow or ice just a very sunny day.
> 
> Sorry @eggyg I know it was the first day of the New Year but  went break dancing outside Pound Land
> yesterday and ended up horizontal on the pavement. The shop was closed and I was eventually sat in their
> doorway trying to get up but couldn`t, so sat there in my shorts and coat with funny glances from passer-by's,
> so I thought sod it took my cap off laid it on the floor in front of me and started singing.
> 
> Most popular was God Save the Queen and Rock of Ages, eventually this couple in their 20`s came over and
> asked if I was ok? told them the story and they helped up laughing their heads off, picked up my cap and gave
> me the change that was in it. Said our goodbyes and I ended up in Tesco`s, got to the booze section and checked
> the change from my cap and enough for a bottle of rum, can`t be a bad singer can I?  Won`t tell you about
> the slide home, for another day.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin on Your HS well done.
> 
> Take care folks stay safe, if the virus don`t get you I will.


Good grief Ted, stay in the blooming house will you! I despair, those poor folks having to listen to your warbling, I bet they thought 2020 was bad!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 07:23 on a beautiful sunny West Berks morning. Now it's grey and horrid! All the bedrooms cleaned kitchen sorted after I trashed it making moussaka last night and the washing done. Time to jump on the exercise bike


----------



## Michael12421

Still not getting notifcations of responses and I was wondering if perhaps the recent problems with the database had resulted in the check box being deactivated so I tried to find out but my profile page will not load.  Can someone please 'talk' me through how to check,  thank you.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Still not getting notifcations of responses and I was wondering if perhaps the recent problems with the database had resulted in the check box being deactivated so I tried to find out but my profile page will not load.  Can someone please 'talk' me through how to check,  thank you.


@everydayupsanddowns perhaps you can help Michael


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Still not getting notifcations of responses and I was wondering if perhaps the recent problems with the database had resulted in the check box being deactivated so I tried to find out but my profile page will not load.  Can someone please 'talk' me through how to check,  thank you.


@everydayupsanddowns is getting the techs on to it when they open next week!


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Still not getting notifcations of responses and I was wondering if perhaps the recent problems with the database had resulted in the check box being deactivated so I tried to find out but my profile page will not load.  Can someone please 'talk' me through how to check,  thank you.


Do you mean via email? Your not the only one, none of us seem to be getting them at the moment but to check your setting you go here xx


----------



## Lanny

03:20 BS 6.5  Much better as I don’t like waking up in the 4’s, never mind hypo: albeit only slightly; not much wriggle room in the 4’s & needs a precautionary JB before cooking breakfast!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh yes! @rebrascora , thanks for the reminder, & a gentle little kick up the backside, to get back to exercising again: had let it slide a bit while I’ve been naughty over Christmas; yes, a bit wheezy still but, the walking, as long as I’m prepared with inhalers before & maybe after, will help with that too!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.8


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A dissapointing 6.5 for me.
Not sure why and it won't help my HbA1c test which is due sometime this month if we are allowed out!
Still at least I can still go for a run later.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.0 for me. Is it because I lay awake in bed for half an hour before getting up? Unusual for me but I’m only just getting over the last week’s excesses and back to normal. 
No snow here, which is good. 
Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning.
Absolutely nothing else to report.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 today. Another cold and frosty morning which I don’t mind at all. Had a lovely walk yesterday, bright and sunny and all winter wonderland like. Will probably get out again this morning after breakfast, not yet though, Mr Eggy still in his pit! I managed to nab a Tesco click and collect for next Sunday, think we’ll last until then although our daughters will grab us a few bits and pieces if needed, but I’ve told them only if they’re going and not to make a special trip, we all need to be staying away from supermarkets as much as possible in my opinion. Have a super Sunday, it is Sunday isn't it?  Back to normal tomorrow though. Except of course we’re not, some schools aren’t going back and more folks furloughed in Tier 4 areas, it’s nothing like normal.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> it’s nothing like normal


It ain’t!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me.   
My outdoor weather station is reporting -4ºC - feels like -8. 
The heating's on full blast - ain't going nowwhere.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Woke on 7.8 dropping to 5.4 an hour later

Very cold as was last night (lay shivering for an hour in bed) 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Hi there folks. 6.6 here.

Another cold, crispy start.  I’ve ordered some hand warmers for my poor fingers. As soon as we pile out the back door in the morning they start to freeze! A full poo bag keeps them warm for a bit, hahaha...


----------



## Bloden

Haven’t you got a hot water bottle @Kaylz ? I need one for my feet at the mo - they’re like ice blocks! Roll on the summer, LOL.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Even the moggie is staying put!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.7 here. Increase in basal that produced me a perfect score yesterday morning has undercooked it today. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Haven’t you got a hot water bottle @Kaylz ? I need one for my feet at the mo - they’re like ice blocks! Roll on the summer, LOL.


I do but I don't use them, even though it was well wrapped a few years ago I hugged it tight all night and burnt the inside of my upper arm so I don't like to use them anymore, my feet are fine it's my top half that's permanently cold, being in the north facing bedroom doesn't help either and the windows still let a draught in for some reason xx


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> it’s nothing like normal


It ain’t!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

10.6 today
Woken to feeling rough still but I slept well. Another day under the duvet with dog on couch. He is not so good at sharing either!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Back to Babylon tomorrow. Ah well it's been a good break from the home office. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

4.1 this morning. Basal rate better than yesterday but perhaps a bit more tweaking and a JB as arrow gently down.

Looking very wintery and warnings of snow.
One slice of Christmas cake left. I must write down the carbs I have worked out and stuff it in the Cooking for Christmas Book with the cake recipe and where all the other recipes and party recipes go.

Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

8.1 today. Started a food diary New Year’s Day which is keeping me on the straight and narrow though figures as yet aren’t showing that. Treadmill is now back in its proper place and will get used as it’s been gathering dust the past couple of months.
Our local council have decided to close all schools so grandchildren yet again won’t be attending. What a dilemma!!
Have a good day one and all xx


----------



## Snowwy

SueEK said:


> 8.1 today. Started a food diary New Year’s Day which is keeping me on the straight and narrow though figures as yet aren’t showing that. Treadmill is now back in its proper place and will get used as it’s been gathering dust the past couple of months.
> Our local council have decided to close all schools so grandchildren yet again won’t be attending. What a dilemma!!
> Have a good day one and all xx


I have kept a food diary all last year @SueEK found it very helpful not just for recording carbs etc. but also to see what to eat if you get stuck! Part of routine now...
Just managed a 5 mile run, needed two jackets though ! x


----------



## Maca44

5.3 today I don't like Sundays


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> 8.1 today. Started a food diary New Year’s Day which is keeping me on the straight and narrow though figures as yet aren’t showing that. Treadmill is now back in its proper place and will get used as it’s been gathering dust the past couple of months.
> Our local council have decided to close all schools so grandchildren yet again won’t be attending. What a dilemma!!
> Have a good day one and all xx


Can/t buy a treadmill for love or money, they are in short supply this time of year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> Still not getting notifcations of responses and I was wondering if perhaps the recent problems with the database had resulted in the check box being deactivated so I tried to find out but my profile page will not load.  Can someone please 'talk' me through how to check,  thank you.


It’s not just you Michael, it seems like notification emails are not currently being sent.

there’s a thread on it here








						Email notifications
					

Anyone getting them yet? Or are there still issues there? xx




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> Can/t buy a treadmill for love or money, they are in short supply this time of year.


Really!! Well I have been admiring mine in the corner for a couple of months now and now that the tree is down and my figures are on the up it’s time for us to play together again lol.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s an 8.8 for me this morning. 

Think I’m coming down with a cold grrrrr have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Meant to mention that I decided to test after my peanuts as I’ve been convinced that they are what have been making my figures rise. 6.2 before 90g salted peanuts, 2 hours later exactly the same figure so can’t blame it on them which is good as I lurve nuts.


----------



## freesia

Snap @SueEK , 8.1 for me as well.

Currently watching Boris on Andrew Marr and wondering whether i definitely am in school from tomorrow or not. At the moment we are open, training day tomorrow and children back on Tuesday but there are so many differing opinions now. Who knows anymore. I shall be working on the assumption i am back at work until i hear otherwise.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Meant to mention that I decided to test after my peanuts as I’ve been convinced that they are what have been making my figures rise. 6.2 before 90g salted peanuts, 2 hours later exactly the same figure so can’t blame it on them which is good as I lurve nuts.


Don't mean to burst your bubble but remember the fat content in nuts can delay any rise, Type 1's have to be quite cautious with fat content for this reason as inject too early and you risk the insulin hitting the system before the carbs do, we often have to split a dose and do some upfront and some after as it peaks after a dose is out of the system if done all in one go xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Don't mean to burst your bubble but remember the fat content in nuts can delay any rise, Type 1's have to be quite cautious with fat content for this reason as inject too early and you risk the insulin hitting the system before the carbs do, we often have to split a dose and do some upfront and some after as it peaks after a dose is out of the system if done all in one go xx


Ah poo really? Is it worth testing 3 hours after, or possibly longer, I’m quite happy to experiment. X


----------



## Gruers

7.7 this morning which is my best for a few weeks, maybe my resolutions are working!


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning but only because I had a single "Hypo Hero" 3 hours earlier when I was 4.9. Quite impressed that I headed off another one.
Had a bad day emotionally yesterday, but feeling a bit better today. Let's hope it stays that way.

@SueEK I would check 3 and 4 hours. There is fibre and fat in nuts which can both slow it down but it may be that that allows your body to respond to them and cope with them. I need to inject insulin for them afterwards... It is usually at the 1.5-2hr mark when I start to see them causing a rise but I have a fast digestive system. If you do find that they spike you later, split your portion in half and have half in the morning and half in the afternoon/evening to see if your body can handle that better.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Ah poo really? Is it worth testing 3 hours after, or possibly longer, I’m quite happy to experiment. X


I'd say so yes, I'd test for up to 5 hours later probably, that's if you have the strips and time to do so of course, that's 1 of the main benefits of us having the luxury of the Libre (although the amount of lows I've been having my fingers are a mess at the moment lol) xx


----------



## Paulbreen

7.3 today so not too bad after a nice and particularly hot red Thai curry last night.
No rice just the curry so I’m pretty pleased with myself.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Snap @SueEK , 8.1 for me as well.
> 
> Currently watching Boris on Andrew Marr and wondering whether i definitely am in school from tomorrow or not. At the moment we are open, training day tomorrow and children back on Tuesday but there are so many differing opinions now. Who knows anymore. I shall be working on the assumption i am back at work until i hear otherwise.


Its a bit of a nightmare @freesia  -and  they say kids argue and fight in the playground!!! We have training day tomorrow but know we’re doing online lessons for all year groups and then year 11 should be back on the 11th and the rest from 18th but who actually knows what will happen.
Enjoy the last day of freedom so to speak.


----------



## Bexlee

4.4 this morning.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Really!! Well I have been admiring mine in the corner for a couple of months now and now that the tree is down and my figures are on the up it’s time for us to play together again lol.


I’ve been using my exercise bike every day - emoji with halo  - but mainly as a way of keeping warm! Come four o’clock, I’m freezing but too tight to put the heating on early. A cuppa and half an hour on the bike and I’m toasty.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.4 for me this morning. Prepped the veg for dinner (roast pork and crackling). Time to hit the exercise bike.


----------



## Fagor

12.6 today. Not as bad as 17.8 on New Years' Day (but I did forget to take my BI NYE - idiot), increasing my BI again.
Only had one pre-breakfast below 9 in last 13 days. Not happy.
Other pre-meal BGs are a bit less horrible.


----------



## freesia

2 hours after lunch and level had gone up to 10.5! Decided to go for a very short walk and some fresh air. Halfway into the 30 min walk i scanned, 9.5 and level so i carried on. Just got back and scanned. 3.3!!!!! How did it drop that quick in 15 mins? Grrrrr..i bet the dratted DF has paid me a visit!


----------



## Ditto

> which is good as I lurve nuts.



You mean you luvs your legumes!  Why do they call them peanuts then?

10.05 @ 5.15am so tried again, different finger, 8.4 @ 5.17am then went back to bed till 2 and took me ten minutes to get my eyes open. What the heck is going on? Hope I'm not asymptomatic, as I had that weird sweat thing like poor Jeremy Clarkson and went all round Tesco today, it was heaving. Elbow to elbow at the veg counter... crazy. I need to shop online I think, if I can manage to finally get a slot. Mind you, I did have that huge meal last night, forgot about that... conveniently.  Have a good evening all.


----------



## Lanny

03/01/21 Oops! ALMOST put 20 & JUST caught myself in time: always that switchover period when I have to remember to put the new year correctly; bet you I’m not the only one!  21:09, get ready for the shocker, BS 11.7! All self induced by SILLY Little Miss Numpty who completely missed her meds & LR at midday! I checked the Timesulin cap upon waking & it is indeed true!

I fell asleep around 10am, I think, yesterday morning after getting up at 3am & didn’t notice my phone was very low on power so, it was off when I woke & plugged in to charge now & no alarm! 

I’ve done little boo boo’s like this before, need to remember to check phone battery power before sleeping, & have various differring results with different basal strategies & tried this one to see how if it works any better?  Took my oral meds first then, I decided to try 60 units for midday, I’m awake & won’t be sleeping for a while & dithered about putting in half of the 60 I missed at midday but, chickened out a bit as that’s a VERY SCARY WHOPPING GREAT BIG DOSE 90 units & went 80 units. Finally bunged in breakfast NR +4 correction, cooked & ate breakfast!

Only time will tell what happens but, I’m trying to avoid not being higher for about 36 hours, when I’ve missed a basal dose, & treading the fine line of not going hypo from too much insulin at once? Close eye on testing & trusty JB’s close to hand!  & Hopping on toes emoji!

My left eye has been very tired & overstrained lately with all the golf & that’s why I slept so long as the poor eye needed to recover! I woke up with a nicely rested left eye that wasn’t twitching: it’s still  at the easily tired stage after cataract op that my right eye went through; it’s been fully healed & no eyedrops for a few years now but, it can still be prone to tiredness from overstraining!

An early upcoming, for you lot with a normal sleeping pattern, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Just an update on basal experiment! 2 hours after breakfast 0:45 BS 16.1 didn’t panic & didn’t correct as after a missed basal dose BS is ALWAYS high & the higher basal dose, compensating for missed dose, hasn’t  had long to kick in yet! 4 hours after breakfast 02:50 BS 8.1!  & a cautious That’s almost in target range which is very fast: maybe TOO fast; time will tell & keep testing until next LR dose at midday to see if JB’s are needed?


----------



## Lanny

Another update after eating my 2nd meal of the day. 5 hours & 44 minutes after breakfast I was beginning to feel a little peckish & tested 04:33 BS 6.1  Back in target by 2nd meal that’s faster than ever before when I’ve missed a basal dose! Cooked & ate before sticking in a -2 reduced lunch dose, for safety until I know what’s what, & I cautiously think this is working: it’s certainly faster; I usually eat lunch about 6 hours after breakfast anyway & by the time I cooked after testing, it’s about that! Of course there’s still hours to go until the next LR dose so, I’ll see what happens?


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. @Lanny your day is all topsy turvy, hope you gets things sorted soon.
7.6 today after only 70g yesterday and a 6.9 before bed, guess either the DF or DP, still at least it is better than the day before.
Must dash off to work. Have a good day x


----------



## Lanny

I know @SueEK I get out of sync quite often!  It’s a good thing I’m not working as that’s exhausting & I’ve had that when I was: mind you, being in the restaurant business wasn’t very conducive to normal sleeping patterns either!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A slightly better 6.3 this morning. 
Iceland delivery later, its good how much you can get from them that's not frozen. Every little helps oops! Wrong advert!  
Have a lovely day!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m returning to familiar territory with a 5.4 this morning. My wife has been extremely supportive since my diagnosis way back in February so I can’t for the life of me understand why she suggested that her sister gives me a box of Bendix chocolates for my birthday. She also bought three or four boxes of other chocolates and a tin of shortbread in the buildup! Regrettably I’m still sulking...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2.  The Christmas and New Year fare is now all consumed so back to normal.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.3 for me this morning and feeling very anxious with all the news. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Iwillgetthere

9.6 so I think I'm on the mend, feeling alot more normal today anyway.
I think that I shall be de Christmassing the house later.
Stay safe all, whatever you are up to today.


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 when I went to bed last night and 6.3 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

8.2 for me this morning which reflects the fact that I haven't exercised for 2 days due to black ice. I did head out for a run last night but after quarter of a mile I had to accept I was risking life and limb and being stupid. I gave myself a unit of Levemir last night to cover the expected basal increase but obviously not quite enough.... Still in target though and my TIR is back up to 95% with just 1% below and 4% above so I am not too unhappy.

@Lanny You are sounding quite smug about managing your little LR oversight and it's looking good, so I think you have every right to be....Must have been so tempting to correct that 16 reading but really well done resisting!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Back to reality today, just off to do an early supermarket run before it gets busy. Need quite a lot of stuff, just shopped locally for fresh stuff over Christmas and New Year, and had our bubbled son with us, who doubles our consumption! I sent him home yesterday with the remains of the Christmas cake and mince pies.


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Didn’t mean to sound smug but, it’s taken me so long to get back into range when this happened before & that’s why I wanted to try a different way!

I followed what other T1’s did before of estimating the remaining time left till the next dose & bunging that in then, bung in the next dose. But, I’d be higher for about 36 hours before getting back to normal! I think being T2, having insulin resistance, makes a big difference in the insulin I need to get started on shifting high BS down?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me although this sensor is reading a little high at the moment.

Final tweak and the clarinet restoration finished yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny My comment wasn't meant as a criticism.... far from it .... and it is great that you document what you are doing and thought process behind it in as much detail as you do, because that way, we can all learn.


----------



## Maca44

5.1 so pretty stable over the last few weeks.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 7.3 for me this morning and feeling very anxious with all the news.
> Have a good day everyone


I’m not surprised @freesia - the government are very good at the decision hokey-cokey. Is your school open today?

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Watch out hubby, I’m going to clean the kitchen today. It’s amazing how grubby it gets. I blame the dogs! I saw it thru a visitor’s eyes yesterday and felt sick, LOL.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning from chilly Scotland

6.6 for me after an odd BG day yesterday, higher than I wanted to be all afternoon and night, don't know why and I'm too exhausted physically and emotionally to worry about it unless it becomes regular, fed up of saying something and getting snippy answers, fed up of mentioning something about how I'm feeling and getting "it's your choice" anxiety and OCD is not a choice, I don't know who to turn to, I want out of this house but that could take months maybe even years but this place is damaging me even more, fed up crying all the time 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 after a turkey curry and rice last night. Had our walk yesterday after breakfast and an “ incident” occurred. Came across a muddy/icy very large puddle, had to skirt round it so grabbed a tree branch AKA twig, swung myself round only for it to snap and I landed flat on my back in the aforementioned muddy/icy puddle!  Smacked my head on a lump of ice but otherwise a soft landing. Long story short, I got up eventually and had to walk home, another three miles, with a very soggy bottom amongst other things! I’m fine today, a tad stiff but ok. Here’s the evidence to brighten up your Monday morning. Staying in today as even a walk on the pavement isn’t advised today as  we’ve black ice and already had some nasty accidents by all accounts. Have a non icy, non muddy day.


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear things are so tough for you atm @Kaylz. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 7.3 for me this morning and feeling very anxious with all the news.
> Have a good day everyone


Hope it goes ok. Look after yourself.


----------



## Bexlee

6.8 this morning. Just getting ready for thankfully on on-line briefing then a day of sorting out on-line lessons and resources for tomorrow. Hope everyone had a good day.
Take care @Kaylz try and be kind to yourself 6.6 is ok 1st thing in my mind but I know we all have different acceptable to us targets. Hope you have a good day


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny My comment wasn't meant as a criticism.... far from it .... and it is great that you document what you are doing and thought process behind it in as much detail as you do, because that way, we can all learn.


In the interests of learning, I thought I might as well post after lunch, does NOT sound right & why I prefer 2nd meal of the day, readings as well!

2 hours after 2nd meal 06:59 BS 8.2. 3 hours after 08:08 BS 8.0. I think I got it more or less right as LR is tapering off as it’s coming up to 12 hours around 10am & BS isn’t too low or high!  Then, I may bung in midday LR a bit early, or not, depending on my readings?

I’m much more willing to experiment to find new ways that work better & JB’s, along with extra testing, gives me the courage to do so!


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  hope today isn’t too tough and how you can find a way through soon x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning.  
It's another -2°C icy morning out there - so another session on my Roger Black is called for. 

Stay safe.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Take care @Kaylz try and be kind to yourself 6.6 is ok 1st thing in my mind but I know we all have different acceptable to us targets. Hope you have a good day


I'm not bothered about the 6.6, it's everything else I've got going on that's getting to me, with my mum allowing my grandad in for instance that alone is meaning OCD will consume at least an hour and a half of my day today, I try to express how I feel and that it makes me uncomfortable but rather than try and help me states its her house and she's entitled to have her dad in, I pay to live in a house I don't feel safe in, my grandad doesn't follow guidelines, isn't big on hygiene etc and with everything else it's just all getting too much for me, contamination OCD is difficult at anytime but even more so being in a pandemic, lack of understanding and not even trying to understand, I constantly get told I'm being stupid and getting tutted at which of course stresses me out making me carry out my compulsions and rituals more, my hands and arms are sore but those around just carry on as normal while it's damaging me without a thought for what they are putting me through, sorry you didn't need to know all that xx


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz  hope today isn’t too tough and how you can find a way through soon x


Thanks, today is one of the toughest of the week with my grandad being in more than once, then I can't even relax when he's gone because of his tendencies to come down whenever he gets a text on his phone and can't open it no matter how many times I ask him not to, he needs prompting to wash his hands after all this time still too xx


----------



## Gruers

7.6 today a New Years best 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> I'm not bothered about the 6.6, it's everything else I've got going on that's getting to me, with my mum allowing my grandad in for instance that alone is meaning OCD will consume at least an hour and a half of my day today, I try to express how I feel and that it makes me uncomfortable but rather than try and help me states its her house and she's entitled to have her dad in, I pay to live in a house I don't feel safe in, my grandad doesn't follow guidelines, isn't big on hygiene etc and with everything else it's just all getting too much for me, contamination OCD is difficult at anytime but even more so being in a pandemic, lack of understanding and not even trying to understand, I constantly get told I'm being stupid and getting tutted at which of course stresses me out making me carry out my compulsions and rituals more, my hands and arms are sore but those around just carry on as normal while it's damaging me without a thought for what they are putting me through, sorry you didn't need to know all that xx


I hope things improve for you soon @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> I hope things improve for you soon @Kaylz


Thanks but they aren't likely to, those around just don't care what its doing to me so find it perfectly fine to continue putting me through it as it isn't them suffering xx


----------



## SB2015

Another one on the 5.1 step this morning.  
Went to bed on 5.2 and flat line over night.

Hope all goes well today @freesia .
@Kaylz ((((((((hugs)))))))) for you.  
@eggyg that looked very very very muddy.  Hope you are okay today.

Blue sky in between some very wintery clouds.


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning from chilly Scotland
> 
> 6.6 for me after an odd BG day yesterday, higher than I wanted to be all afternoon and night, don't know why and I'm too exhausted physically and emotionally to worry about it unless it becomes regular, fed up of saying something and getting snippy answers, fed up of mentioning something about how I'm feeling and getting "it's your choice" anxiety and OCD is not a choice, I don't know who to turn to, I want out of this house but that could take months maybe even years but this place is damaging me even more, fed up crying all the time
> xx


Awww @Kaylz virtual hugs heading North to you ...


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 07:26 this morning. Dull and damp in West Berks but not too cold. My son doesn't go back until the 14th so no early morning starts just yet.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, back to work   9.6 for me at 6am this morning.  Have got used to walking most days so am going to struggle sitting behind a desk for 10 hours today.  Still 2.5 hours in 7.5 hours left to go...

@Kaylz chin up chick.  Sending lots of hugs wish I could say something that would help.  Vent away as its better out than in xx


----------



## Paulbreen

An elevated 8.3 today and the line was flat all night around 8, can’t really understand why it was like that as the pump should have pushed it down more itself 
Anyway everyone have a great day!


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram Congratulations on your HS>


----------



## KARNAK

Good day folks 5.7 this morning.

Wasn`t too well yesterday hence no post, I was also in shock one of my dear friends departed this world.
He was part of our group and I spoke to him on NYD laughing and joking as we always did alas no more.

Congratulations on the HS Martin aka @Anitram.

@eggyg was there any horses or cows about? don`t look like mud to me, bet it don`t smell like it either.

Thinking of you @Kaylz, just do your best we are all here for you {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care stay safe all of you, in these times we all need each other.


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> Final tweak and the clarinet restoration finished yesterday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Did you get anywhere with that Oboe @HenryBennet ? Provided all the keywork is intact and all the pads are intact you might get away with a few drops of oil and giving the keys a workout.


----------



## SueEK

@Anitram well done on your HS
@KARNAK so sad to hear about your friend and being so unexpected too (((hugs)))
@Kaylz I hope a miracle comes along for you, a lovely place for you and Bruce so that you can start afresh. Don’t think your mum knows how to cope with your OCD and your grandad is too set in his ways to change and I’m sorry for that. Know that we really care about what you are going through and remember that no matter what, you are and do cope, even though there are tears. Not much more I can say other than we are here.for you xxx


----------



## freesia

@SB2015 , @Bexlee, @Bloden, thank you. Today was a virtual training day so back properly tomorrow. I have really mixed feelings. The kids need to be back, they can't keep missing school, they'll never catch up else and they need it for their mental health and to keep an eye on vulnerable children. However, with the younger ones its nigh on impossible to social distance and that frightens me. All in all, getting very anxious though i don't want to be stuck at home like last time. Ah i don't know what the answer is.
@eggyg, be careful!!! We don't want you back in hospital.
@Kaylz, know that we are here when you need to rant x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> @SB2015 , @Bexlee, @Bloden, thank you. Today was a virtual training day so back properly tomorrow. I have really mixed feelings. The kids need to be back, they can't keep missing school, they'll never catch up else and they need it for their mental health and to keep an eye on vulnerable children. However, with the younger ones its nigh on impossible to social distance and that frightens me. All in all, getting very anxious though i don't want to be stuck at home like last time. Ah i don't know what the answer is.
> @eggyg, be careful!!! We don't want you back in hospital.
> @Kaylz, know that we are here when you need to rant x


I really feel for you teachers, such a difficult situation, on the one hand wanting to work and help the children and then the constant fear of catching Covid. I think teaching is a really admirable profession and like nursing it really is a vocation and I don’t envy you so I really hope that whatever the outcome you are able to cope with it as best you can.  Best wishes to you and @Bexlee


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> I really feel for you teachers, such a difficult situation, on the one hand wanting to work and help the children and then the constant fear of catching Covid. I think teaching is a really admirable profession and like nursing it really is a vocation and I don’t envy you so I really hope that whatever the outcome you are able to cope with it as best you can.  Best wishes to you and @Bexlee


Thanks. I don't know about secondary school but in lower primary we can't really wear masks as the children need to see us. I also deliver speech therapy work and they need to be able to see your mouth. A visor isn't much good as its too open so all we can do is social distance as much as possible, wash hands and clean everywhere. Lets see what Boris has to say at 8pm.


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Did you get anywhere with that Oboe @HenryBennet ? Provided all the keywork is intact and all the pads are intact you might get away with a few drops of oil and giving the keys a workout.


I’m thinking about its value, which isn’t much. I played in a school orchestra many, many years ago but on the clarinet. My teacher was the oboist in the orchestra, so although my first choice was the oboe I was unable to take it up. I worked some years later with a retired concert pianist and bought the oboe from her. My old clarinet teacher checked it over for me and he made good sounds with it but I’ve never blown a note!


----------



## khskel

HenryBennett said:


> I’m thinking about its value, which isn’t much. I played in a school orchestra many, many years ago but on the clarinet. My teacher was the oboist in the orchestra, so although my first choice was the oboe I was unable to take it up. I worked some years later with a retired concert pianist and bought the oboe from her. My old clarinet teacher checked it over for me and he made good sounds with it but I’ve never blown a note!


Get a  reed on it and give it a blow. You could probably get a £100 - £200 for it on eBay if you don't get on with it.


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear about your friend @KARNAK.


----------



## KARNAK

Thanks for all your condolences means so much.

Its been a bit of a roller coaster holiday period with people and beloved animals passing away.

Cliff (Snowy) was last week, Mackerel the cat the week before, Tony the joker (my competition)
on the 2nd of Jan and Henry the beloved sausage dog 15 years old, I believe that made him 103,
not bad innings is it?

We had a 6 way zoom together today to see who would represent the lads at their funeral? the animals
are already taken care of. I said better wait until Boris locks us all down tonight so no representative
allowed to go, not sure about Tony`s RAF colleagues his son lives in Thailand and has been told very
unlikely.

Both Cliff and Tony were stalwarts of the community and will be greatly missed, I hope you don`t mind
this small tribute? just the way I feel, thanks for listening.
xxx


----------



## Bexlee

@Kaylz a huge massive hug to you. You have a lot to cope with and I’m sire many of us understand your thoughts on worrying about hand washing etc. Not the same but some of the kids in school constantly needed reminding to do so and why they needed to and most of us would hope family really got it without us having to keep explaining. Really take care of yourself as best you can.

Thanks for your thoughts @SueEK lovely confidence boost after a very trying day. I do love teaching and working with kids but it’s challenging now. Got a little more sorted as we went through the day - 2 weeks on-line was manageable then Boris spoke and it’s all up in the air again. Oh well bed I suppose ready to scrub all today’s plans and start the new suggestions tomorrow !


----------



## Lanny

04/01/21 21:09  I know exactly the same time as yesterday by sheer fluke & NOT planned! BS 6.5

Yesterday, my yesterday, was one of those rare everything going to plan days as I’m back to normal after my boo boo: almost; sleeping pattern needs readjusting but, 1 thing at a time! 

I had my midday LR on time & it was JUST beginning to rise a bit at BS 7.5 from about an hour earlier at 11am ish of BS 6.7. I had my usual 60 units & delayed oral meds a little bit until 14:00 after my tesco shopping had arrived & ate dinner, metaformin dose not agree with me on an empty stomach so, might as well take the whole lot together. Then, exhausted I went to bed after eating! So, I’m very pleased by my waking figure! 

Was playing golf in bed & now peckish so, will have breakfast of eggs sunny side up, I’ve REALLY learned to do these rather well now with practice & patience, with tesco finest applewood smoked ham with tea, milk & honey: back to tea after all the latte’s; DO NOT want to add the extra caffeine of coffee into the out of sync sleeping pattern problem!  Tesco have been out of smoked salmon since last week & tried the eggs on the ham instead & it works just as nicely!

I wish you all a Very Good Morning coming up for you NORMAL lot, as opposed to ABNORMAL me, & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> I hope you don`t mind
> this small tribute? just the way I feel, thanks for listening.


A big virtual hug to you @KARNAK. Its a very sad time


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> @SB2015 , @Bexlee, @Bloden, thank you. Today was a virtual training day so back properly tomorrow. I have really mixed feelings. The kids need to be back, they can't keep missing school, they'll never catch up else and they need it for their mental health and to keep an eye on vulnerable children. However, with the younger ones its nigh on impossible to social distance and that frightens me. All in all, getting very anxious though i don't want to be stuck at home like last time. Ah i don't know what the answer is.
> @eggyg, be careful!!! We don't want you back in hospital.
> @Kaylz, know that we are here when you need to rant x


Well Boris has again changed all that.  I just wish they would be more decisive earlier.  It is almost as if he wants a cou0ke of days of separation from whatever the rest of the UK do just to show he is different !!!  BUT. They need to think of the impact on you and the children.  A friend who is a head returned to a nice message from OFSTED whilst also dealing with all of this.

Take care.  I will be thinking of you and all your colleagues as I know just hhow w hard you have all had to work through this managing both in school and online.  Take care.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7

@KARNAK.  My condolences.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s an 8.7 for me this morning and I remembered to post straight away.

Have a good day and stay safe x


----------



## SueEK

Morning 8.6 which I’m not thrilled about. Been having 100g carbs or under, most days well under and still bgs in the 8s. Oh well keep going.
Was told at work yesterday that everyone at the surgery should get the vaccine fairly soon, we have both coming in on Thursday, I shall have my sleeve rolled up ready.
@KARNAK its all so sad, I’m sorry.
@Bexlee never doubt that everyone is behind you and by now all parents realise what an important and difficult job you do. My daughter and DIL are dreading trying to get the kids to do work at home again.
Have a good day all and stay safe x


----------



## HenryBennett

Another 5.4 here. We managed an online quiz with our pals last night. My wife set the questions, which by common consent were a bit too hard and scores were low.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning and a pre-lockdown shop required...
Who would have thought we would have been using the word 'lockdown' so much in the space of a year!
It makes me think of the Hymn 'Amazing Grace' there is a modern version that goes 'my chains are gone, I've been set free'
One day... one day...!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Snowwy

HenryBennett said:


> Another 5.4 here. We managed an online quiz with our pals last night. My wife set the questions, which by common consent were a bit too hard and scores were low.


I am sure she got them all right!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 this morning. I'm never happy, but still feel that is too low given I am eating well, took a snack to work but still 3.8 when I got home.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. At last!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me.
Thank you @SB2015 , i find things hard and i'm only a Teaching Assistant. The teachers work so incredibly hard and have been brilliant through all this so well done @Bexlee and @Bexlee's sister!! Oh my, your poor friend though @SB2015 going in to OFSTED, i thought they weren't going into schools atm.
Anyway, we've been called in this morning so will see what is said.
Have a good day everyone whatever you plan to do. Stay safe


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> I am sure she got them all right!


Funnily enough......


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. The lowest its been for a month. So BG doing ok.

My problem this morning was getting any blood from any finger! My hands were warm, but no blood. In the end I had to up the lancet setting to 5 (usually its 3). Stung a bit.

Anyone got any advice on how to get blood more easily?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 here.

Third attempt at telephone review this morning. Must make sure phone is off silent.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today.  
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

4.0 for me... nearly blotted my copy book! It was 4.4 when the alarm went off but I was tired this morning and decided to doze a bit longer but really should have had a Hypo Hero to keep me out of the red. Of course swinging my legs out of bed and touching the floor almost miraculously changes my reading to 4.3 and I can safely inject insulin and have time to get breakfast sorted.

@Anitram. Congrats on your HS yesterday.... Start the year as you mean to go on is what I say!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8 1 here!! Last nights pizza must be to blame. I bolused  my usual and increased my basal when I was a bit high at bedtime, which normally works, but I had an unusual flat line overnight, despite the increase. Does the DF get locked down? Hope she’s not now confined to this area for the duration!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, is it bed time yet? So wish I didn't have to get up so early! Very cold again this morning so would love nothing more than to still be wrapped up under my quilt lol

8.0 for me, no earthly, upped Tresiba again last night just hoping I don't end up with daily lows again cause then I really don't know what to do! If needs must then it will just be a higher dose of Tresiba and then ratios changed, would be so much easier to do if I had the time to concentrate on it but what does my health matter as long as everyone else gets what they want? 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.4. So lockdown 3 from tomorrow, quelle surprise...NOT! In effect it’s just Tier 4 but schools, colleges and unis closed. I’ve to shield again but we’d already decided that at the weekend, still can go for local walks though, thank goodness. Our youngest granddaughter IS starting pre school today as planned, as my daughter and her husband are key workers. It’s a tiny village school and there’s only going to be 4 or 5 pupils in and they’ll bubble together, which is nice as she’ll be with her big sister. It was touch and go as the school weren’t sure if pre schoolers counted but they came back and said it was fine. We would have had  a very disappointed little girl if she couldn’t go, she is so excited and had her uniform, school shoes and new bag all ready. She only turned three last week, bless her. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a pleasant enough 5.1 

Off to private podiatrist in town, thank goodness they are open as no NHS podiatry since Feb ‘20 and I’m trying so hard to keep my leg. Going on bus but instead of sitting at the front as usual I’m hobbling up the back so no one can breathe over me- it’s a plan, probably a useless plan!  

Have the best day you can


----------



## Iwillgetthere

9.7 for me here. Up early and out for a jolly cold but delicious walk to watch the sun rise.
Have a safe day all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> 4.9 this morning. The lowest its been for a month. So BG doing ok.
> 
> My problem this morning was getting any blood from any finger! My hands were warm, but no blood. In the end I had to up the lancet setting to 5 (usually its 3). Stung a bit.
> 
> Anyone got any advice on how to get blood more easily?


Set the lancet on 6? Anything less doesn’t work for me.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 07:37 this morning. Second one in a row. Bit of a dreary day in West Berks this morning, matching the gloom of the country. At least I don't have the prospect of 6:00am starts looming. School sent out pick up and drop off times yesterday which I carefully printed off and pinned to the kitchen notice board. Bit of a waste of time really....

Stay safe everyone and together we'll get through this


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice 5.3 this morning, I had a twiddle with my pump ratio last night an it seems to have improved my morning BG, down from 8’s so we will see how it goes for the next few days
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## SB2015

After some very nice level nights the DF popped in last night, and left a hypo for me!!
After JBs woke at 3.8, and had a couple more hypos this morning. 
The DF has decided to settle in for the day, and you can’t just ignore her!!!
It could be asa simple as it is a lot warmer today.

Deccies all down now and the tree stripped and ready to go to the tip, when we can.
The absence of all that now shows me how long ago it is since we cleaned properly, but then there will be no one coming round for a while...


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon folks 5.9 on a lovely but cold day.

Been to the Doc this morning a very nice young female who put me through the works including prostrate. 

Picked up a heart murmur being scanned on Friday she phoned the hospital while I was there, full bloods
on Monday with the surgery DN and a foot tickly and usual tests, a few other problems too.

And so life changes again not unexpected, March which year? don`t book any holidays folks here or abroad,
virtual holidays have gone up in price depends which flight simulator you use, suppose you could nick one of
the many cruise liners parked in the bay (Torbay) because they are blocking my view to France.

If you have faith stick with it, if not doesn`t matter but have faith in yourselves to pull your families through these
uncertain times, bless you all and keep very safe.
xxx


----------



## Gruers

6.7 today another years best, it’s wet and blowy here today and playing golf is now illegal, it’s gonna be a long winter. Stay safe


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi @KARNAK I must be not too far away from you! Can't see the boats out the window though. 
 I was a 9 again this morning, def have DP can keep it steady during the day and am trying various things to stop it rising suddenly in the mornings.. Not much to report as it feels like everything has ground to a halt again. Will be talking to the diabetic team next week. 
Sorry to hear of all of your struggles. I want to reply to everyone but am just being useless myself.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Set the lancet on 6? Anything less doesn’t work for me.


I’m the same. Rhinoceros skin after over 10 years of finger pricking.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good afternoon folks 5.9 on a lovely but cold day.
> 
> Been to the Doc this morning a very nice young female who put me through the works including prostrate.
> 
> Picked up a heart murmur being scanned on Friday she phoned the hospital while I was there, full bloods
> on Monday with the surgery DN and a foot tickly and usual tests, a few other problems too.
> 
> And so life changes again not unexpected, March which year? don`t book any holidays folks here or abroad,
> virtual holidays have gone up in price depends which flight simulator you use, suppose you could nick one of
> the many cruise liners parked in the bay (Torbay) because they are blocking my view to France.
> 
> If you have faith stick with it, if not doesn`t matter but have faith in yourselves to pull your families through these
> uncertain times, bless you all and keep very safe.
> xxx


Oh Ted, you’re definitely getting your money’s worth from the NHS! Hope they get you sorted out. Take care. PS I’ve stayed upright today and no, it was just mud  mud. No coos or hosses up the lonning!


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> Hi @KARNAK I must be not too far away from you! Can't see the boats out the window though.
> I was a 9 again this morning, def have DP can keep it steady during the day and am trying various things to stop it rising suddenly in the mornings.. Not much to report as it feels like everything has ground to a halt again. Will be talking to the diabetic team next week.
> Sorry to hear of all of your struggles. I want to reply to everyone but am just being useless myself.


Hi my friend I`m in Paignton right on the sea front, nobody is useless and you don`t need to reply to everyone,
are you testing before you put your feet on the floor? test in bed first you`ll probably get a better reading but your
overnight Basal may just need a bit of tweaking, talk to your team next week where do you meet them? Ted


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. I've run out of strips but they are on their way according to ebay. I wish we got them on repeat meds. Difficult getting anything now though, there's a few things I don't get that I used to have no problem with. Did anybody watch Casualty and Pandemonium? Excellent programmes featuring the dreaded virus. Fictional but seemed very real. Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> are you testing before you put your feet on the floor?


How do you wash your hands?


----------



## Kaylz

@Ditto we recorded Casualty and watched in on Sunday night, was nearly crying about Noel! xx


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> How do you wash your hands?


why would you need to? If you've been in bed all night and not touched anything then hand washing isn't really needed, as hypo sufferer's do you think we have time to wash our hands each time we feel low? 15 minutes later to see if we're back up in range? and so on, hand washing isn't the first thing that springs to mind and that's coming from someone with contamination OCD


----------



## Ditto

Kaylz said:


> @Ditto we recorded Casualty and watched in on Sunday night, was nearly crying about Noel! xx


Me too.  He was my fave character.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Me too.  He was my fave character.


I seriously thought they were referring to Dylan as you'd seen him in a hospital bed so was so shocked! xx


----------



## KARNAK

HenryBennett said:


> How do you wash your hands?


Good point but as @Kaylz says not always practical hence the hand sanitiser beside my bed.


----------



## KARNAK

KARNAK said:


> Hi my friend I`m in Paignton right on the sea front, nobody is useless and you don`t need to reply to everyone,
> are you testing before you put your feet on the floor? test in bed first you`ll probably get a better reading but your
> overnight Basal may just need a bit of tweaking, talk to your team next week where do you meet them? Ted


A room with a view, Queen Victoria on the left QE2  in the fore ground behind the ocean going tug.


----------



## HenryBennett

Kaylz said:


> why would you need to? If you've been in bed all night and not touched anything then hand washing isn't really needed


From the Diabetes UK website, along with every other bit of advice I’ve read:

Your healthcare team will show you how to do it the first time, but these are the key steps:

Wash your hands with soap and warm water. Don’t use wet wipes as the glycerine in them can affect the test result. Make sure your hands are warm so it’s easier to get blood and won’t hurt as much.

But it seems that advice is wrong?


----------



## KARNAK

Its not wrong @HenryBennett  but Kaylz has OCD, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and washes her hand
all day long which makes her hands crack in between her fingers and her skin peels off including her wrist.

She would love to follow the guide lines and not have a problem but alas not going to happen yet, I think 
sometime during the day its not practical to wash your hands but a wipe with a fresh tissue is sufficient.

@eggyg walks a thousand miles in an hour through a terrain where there is no access to washing facility`s
a quick wipe and test won`t be far off from a proper result even though she won`t admit to falling in horse and
cow poo.

Not all wet wipes has glycerine in them but so has some hand sanitizers but as with all of us what suits one may 
not suit another, DUK`s advice is constantly being updated but a lot of manufactures don`t advertise this they will
change what`s in the ingredients on a package.

You`re probably aware of most things I have stated and thankyou for reading, take care stay safe.


----------



## Bexlee

SB2015 said:


> Well Boris has again changed all that.  I just wish they would be more decisive earlier.  It is almost as if he wants a cou0ke of days of separation from whatever the rest of the UK do just to show he is different !!!  BUT. They need to think of the impact on you and the children.  A friend who is a head returned to a nice message from OFSTED whilst also dealing with all of this.
> 
> Take care.  I will be thinking of you and all your colleagues as I know just hhow w hard you have all had to work through this managing both in school and online.  Take care.


Ofsted?  Good god! I hope that isn’t as terrifying as it sounds.


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> You`re probably aware of most things I have stated and thankyou for reading, take care stay safe.


Yes, and thanks. I’m thinking of my own situation as opposed to others. How does it effect my reading that I get up, go downstairs, wash my hands and then test? Is it a significant effect that I don’t test “before putting my feet on the ground”. I’m not criticising anyone, just trying to understand my condition.


----------



## Bexlee

HenryBennett said:


> From the Diabetes UK website, along with every other bit of advice I’ve read:
> 
> Your healthcare team will show you how to do it the first time, but these are the key steps:
> 
> Wash your hands with soap and warm water. Don’t use wet wipes as the glycerine in them can affect the test result. Make sure your hands are warm so it’s easier to get blood and won’t hurt as much.
> 
> But it seems that advice is wrong?


There’s advice you always follow and advice you bend a little. If I feel funny / hypo like I test before washing hands quite often especially at night. See what meter says then wash hands and test again if I feel I need too. I also use diawipes.  I do have my libre so finger prick isn't that often really.


----------



## Lanny

I use Dia wipes I got from DUK online shop but, now buy in bulk from Amazon! They don’t have  glycerine or alcohol because that’s something else that can give false lower readings: make sure the site has dried completely before testing if you have to use alcoholic wipes!


----------



## Bexlee

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, and thanks. I’m thinking of my own situation as opposed to others. How does it effect my reading that I get up, go downstairs, wash my hands and then test? Is it a significant effect that I don’t test “before putting my feet on the ground”. I’m not criticising anyone, just trying to understand my condition.


I can go up 1-2 units between waking and actually standing up. You should try testing while laid in bed and when you walk to bathroom.


----------



## Bexlee

Lanny said:


> I use Dia wipes I got from DUK online shop but, now buy in bulk from Amazon! They don’t have  glycerine or alcohol because that’s something else that can give false lower readings: make sure the site has dried completely before testing if you have to use alcoholic wipes!


Have you heard of funky pumpers (A specialist diabetes site!!) their diawipes which are the same are cheaper than Amazon....might be worth a look


----------



## Lanny

05/01/21 22:33 BS 7.2. Just about ok ish! 

I got up just a bit later as I tried to stay up a bit later before sleeping so, I’m starting on shifting my body clock back into sync! 

All day yesterday was fffreezing with a thick layer of unmelted snow that’s turned icy! Played golf in bed with the hot bottles under the duvet in between reading a series of historical romances called the Bridgertons series that I first saw recently on Netflix! The books are even better & the best I’ve read since the legendary Georgette Heyer who first started the genre way back in her day: synonymous & cannot be beaten on her body of work; many since her have tried to emulate with various degrees of success, or not! But, Julia Quinn is pretty good! 

Another out of whack upcoming greeting, for you normal lot from abnormal me, for a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day! 

Off to have breakfast of eggs sunny side up, applewood ham, tea with milk & honey! 

I’ll see how long I can stay up today & shift the body clock along a bit more until I’m in sync with you lot again?


----------



## HenryBennett

@KARNAK, @Lanny, @Bexlee, thank you for your advice, which I will follow up, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bexlee

HenryBennett said:


> @KARNAK, @Lanny, @Bexlee, thank you for your advice, which I will follow up, I appreciate it.


I’m a scientist now teacher the whole diabetes “thing” is just one big experiment to me. I love to test things out ..... too much sometimes so I’m told!  
As we’ve said a lot at school (well on-line) the last 2 days “everyday is a learning day” especially with god dam on line teaching !


----------



## HenryBennett

Bexlee said:


> I’m a scientist now teacher the whole diabetes “thing” is just one big experiment to me. I love to test things out ..... too much sometimes so I’m told!
> As we’ve said a lot at school (well on-line) the last 2 days “everyday is a learning day” especially with god dam on line teaching !


And, we’re never too old to learn.


----------



## KARNAK

You`ll never stop learning about this condition @HenryBennett and good for you to take it full on, may I suggest if 
you are struggling with a specific problem? let the forum know or set up a new thread and members will react to
your specific question without it getting lost in an ongoing thread.

Your doing ok @HenryBennett you`ll be surprised how many members keep an eye on you, if you need advice ask.

You give excellent advice yourself and its appreciated, the more you learn the more you can advise only way any of
us ever learn but a constant learning curve it is, it doesn`t matter which type of D you have today will never be the same
as yesterday.


----------



## SueEK

8 on the nose this morning, drat it. Dog not well, keeps being sick and tummy making very strange noises, reluctant to go to work this morning as don’t want any ‘accidents’. Will shut her in the kitchen but don’t like leaving her.  Best get ready. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning it’s a 9.1 for me.

@SueEK hope the dogs ok

Have a good one all


----------



## HenryBennett

Slightly higher than yesterday at 5.6.


----------



## Paulbreen

An ok 7.3 this morning, off to the hospital for a CT scan on my leg this morning so I’m a bit nervous in case it will lead to more surgery, fingers crossed there’s some bone growing on in there 
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## rebrascora

8.7 for me this morning after a stressful day yesterday when my horse colicked.... what is it with animals and bad tummies at the moment. @SueEK hope your dog is OK. 
Colic for horses can be fatal and I lost Rebel's dad to it a few years ago and very nearly lost Rebel 4 years ago (he had to have a week in the Equine hopsital) so my heart was in my mouth. I was there when it happened and got straight on to the vet and followed the current advice and I've been back and forth up to the stables through the night when he seemed to be settled, so I am hopeful I am going to find things are good this morning but just slurping a coffee after just 3 hours sleep to get me there! Must remember to inject basal later as it's a bit too early...


----------



## HenryBennett

Paulbreen said:


> An ok 7.3 this morning, off to the hospital for a CT scan on my leg this morning so I’m a bit nervous in case it will lead to more surgery, fingers crossed there’s some bone growing on in there
> Have a great day folks!!


All the very best with it.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora oh dear really hope your horse recovers very quickly, keep us posted x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1

@rebrascora  do so hope that Rebel is OK

@SueEK - likewise with your dog


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again today...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 today, in a snow-covered Harrogate


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, and thanks. I’m thinking of my own situation as opposed to others. How does it effect my reading that I get up, go downstairs, wash my hands and then test? Is it a significant effect that I don’t test “before putting my feet on the ground”. I’m not criticising anyone, just trying to understand my condition.


I don’t test before I get out of bed. It’s not practical for me, I’m up at the sparrow’s fart and it would mean putting on the light, scrabbling about for my specs and waking Mr Eggy ( he needs his beauty sleep), and I’m always dying for the loo! I get up, go to the loo, wash my hands, find my glasses, pick up my book and phone and come downstairs. Testing is the first thing I do though. If I had a Libre things would be different, but I don’t and I’m happy with it. But imagine how many HSs I could get if I did test before I put my feet on the floor? Everyone is different and has their own ways. Don’t fret about it. I honestly don’t believe the number would be greatly different.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 6.2 for me. In work today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice round 6, as you know I like a round number preferably a one that starts with a 5! But hey, beggars can’t be choosers. Looks frosty out there again, I don’t mind, nice for walking in. Don’t know where we we’ll go today but it won’t be anywhere muddy!
@rebrascora hope your hoss gets over his colic, my eldest daughter has a few horses and that’s their one dread more than anything. They have lost horses to it unfortunately, apparently horses can’t be sick, who knew? ( I suspect you do). She’s had many a sleepless night checking on them, animals are sometimes more of a worry than children, at least children can sometimes tell you what’s wrong. @SueEK hope your poor little doggie is ok too.
Have a half decent day, on this first official day of Lockdown 3.0.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I don’t test before I get out of bed. It’s not practical for me, I’m up at the sparrow’s fart and it would mean putting on the light, scrabbling about for my specs and waking Mr Eggy ( he needs his beauty sleep), and I’m always dying for the loo! I get up, go to the loo, wash my hands, find my glasses, pick up my book and phone and come downstairs. Testing is the first thing I do though. If I had a Libre things would be different, but I don’t and I’m happy with it. But imagine how many HSs I could get if I did test before I put my feet on the floor? Everyone is different and has their own ways. Don’t fret about it. I honestly don’t believe the number would be greatly different.


Thanks. Much as I thought until I read other opinions.


----------



## rebrascora

Many thanks for all the good wishes. Let's just say he is more bright eyed and busy tailed than me this morning... Actually that is not saying much considering I feel haggard! I hypoed quite badly twice last night because I wasn't giving my diabetes my full level of concentration and of course stress was a factor which pushed me high all afternoon and probably depleted my liver, so that when I eventually hit it with a correction it went the other way  ... a naughty 2.9 on the second one, which is ruining my Libre stats.... but I will trade them for a healthy horse any day of the week! 
Might just crawl back into bed for another couple of hours kip...


----------



## Kaylz

HenryBennett said:


> From the Diabetes UK website, along with every other bit of advice I’ve read:
> 
> Your healthcare team will show you how to do it the first time, but these are the key steps:
> 
> Wash your hands with soap and warm water. Don’t use wet wipes as the glycerine in them can affect the test result. Make sure your hands are warm so it’s easier to get blood and won’t hurt as much.
> 
> But it seems that advice is wrong?


It's advice, not a must follow rule or bad things will happen

When hypo legs can turn to jelly and you struggle to walk so standing at a sink isn't easy, the most important thing in this time is test if possible and treat before you end up too low to fix it yourself, if someone out driving feels low, they don't have time to go and find a sink, it would be illegal, when we had our bathroom installed last month we had no access to hand washing facilities from 8am until  4pm the first day, what was I supposed to do, not test and not eat because I couldn't wash my hands?

I know many people don't change their lancet very often, do you? As that's also advice to use a fresh lancet each time

Sometimes it's just not possible to wash your hands before testing, look at @rebrascora for instance, before she got the Libre she'd be out mucking the horses out, she didn't worry about washing her hands before testing as when your body is being starved it isn't the most important thing to think about


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here,on the same amount of basal that gave me an 8 yesterday!
Glad things are looking better, @rebrascora, colic is such a worry!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

9.3 for me. 
But 12st 5lb, first pound of weight loss since 20th December. 
Healing thoughts to all of you with poorly animals, friends and family members & gratitude in bucket loads for those off to work to help keep things going.
My thoughts are with you all. X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Got up, went to the loo, try to wash my hands, half an hour it took me, water was well manky so had to run it off for ages, no works going on round about at the moment so not a disturbed pipe due to workmen, wondering everything is frozen solid outside so goodness knows why it was so bad, had it a few months ago too, seems fine now though but might not chance drinking it straight out the tap today

Anyways 6.7 on this chilly morning after a couple of days of higher levels, mums away to brave it going to  Scotmid for here rolls and milk, as long as she puts her winter boots on and takes it slowly fingers crossed no slips will be had!

Bruce away back to work today so as he won't be appearing in the afternoon I plan on trying for a nap after dinner, could really do with it!
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

@rebrascora glad he's perked up this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Latest HbA1C 45 which I am happy with.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

I have to say, I very seldom wash my hands before testing as the majority of the time, as @Kaylz mentions, I just don't have access to clean running water (other than the horse trough) let alone soap. I wipe away the first drop. If I get a reading that doesn't tie in with how I feel, I find "a cleaner finger" and try again, but the Libre has been a game changer for me in that respect as well as checking through the night.... reach it off the bedside table, scan, eat jelly babies and back to sleep without even putting the light on... all done in seconds!
It actually makes me smile that some of you object to the idea of injecting in the toilets at restaurants etc as I often jab corrections in my feed room or stables which is far less sanitary than most pub toilets and my hands are usually dirty at the time. Just as well we are all different @Kaylz.... my lifestyle would kill you with your OCD. That said we both have similar problems with our hands. Mine are dry, cracked and bleeding at the end of almost every finger and knuckle with the cold wet conditions despite using moisturiser. I go through rolls of Micropore trying to hold them together.
Applying any pressure to a finger end to get blood for a finger prick is really painful as it opens the cracks and makes them bleed. Just opening jars and bottle tops causes my skin to tear at the moment... roll on the warmer weather!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Just as well we are all different @Kaylz.... my lifestyle would kill you with your OCD.


Thing is I'm not like this in all situations, I could do throwing a dog ball in gutters and all that but things like germs from a person is a completely different story, its almost like if I can see dirt then it isn't so bad but I'm terrified of the things I can't see, that probably sounds ridiculous and makes you guys think I'm more of a  nut job than you first thought but it's difficult to explain xx


----------



## Bexlee

Morning 5.9. Waiting for the kids to log on to registration..... teenagers 830 what’s the chance of prompt log on?!


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Thing is I'm not like this in all situations, I could do throwing a dog ball in gutters and all that but things like germs from a person is a completely different story, its almost like if I can see dirt then it isn't so bad but I'm terrified of the things I can't see, that probably sounds ridiculous and makes you guys think I'm more of a  nut job than you first thought but it's difficult to explain xx


Not at all! That must make this pandemic hugely more difficult for you!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Not at all! That must make this pandemic hugely more difficult for you!


Yes it most certainly does, especially with my grandad being down whenever he pleases, may be harsh but when me and Bruce are living together he won't be welcome whenever he feels like it as that's the one thing that makes me even worse xx


----------



## Paulbreen

HenryBennett said:


> All the very best with it.


Thank you Henry, all done now, I’ll see the surgeon on Friday to see what he thinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crikey! What a long sleep-in I've just had. 
A nice round 5 when I finally woke.

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> I don’t test before I get out of bed. It’s not practical for me,


Same here @eggyg Out of bed, visit the bathroom for wee and weigh-in then downstairs, put the kettle on and then test whilst waiting for it to boil. I then take two cups of tea up to bed and wake the wife.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 07:37 this morning. Another dull and grey one here in West Berkshire. No frost so ventured out to do the chickens in my dressing gown again.

Busy evening taking the Christmas decorations down yesterday. Getting the decorations down wasn't too bad, but hoovering up the pine needles having got the tree out the house took forever! I love real trees until the day you have to take them down.

After the success of the fresh, home made Thai green curry last week I'm making a Thai red curry tonight. The wife will regret buying me a Thai cookbook for Christmas!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> No frost so ventured out to do the chickens in my dressing gown again.


When we bought a house in NI the first thing the solicitor said was, “Don’t be alarmed. I know that in England it’s the exception that houses are leasehold, but in Northern Ireland it’s the exception that they’re freehold. It goes back to James II.”

Reason for mentioning this? I’d love to keep chickens but our lease prevents us! I’ve no idea why - it goes back a long way.


----------



## Maca44

5.3 and only just got up @ 10am


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> Reason for mentioning this? I’d love to keep chickens but our lease prevents us! I’ve no idea why - it goes back a long way.


Fortunately we have a large garden with a fenced off orchard (few apple and damson trees). The chickens have free range in the orchard. If we let them in the main garden they dig massive holes in the flower beds and make a right mess


----------



## Kaylz

So got a Morrison's delivery due tonight, who thinks everything will be there as it should?

Also see the prices are increasing again, own brand biscuits up 5p a pack since I placed my order at the end of December!
xx


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora so glad your horse is better this morning, now concentrate on yourself. I have come home early from work as was too worried about Misty. Was hoping my husband would be furloughed as he was in March but not yet. She hasn’t eaten anything at all, probably best, but so very unlike her, as with most dogs she will  eat mostly anything. Very quiet and will wait and see how she goes before taking her to the vet, hopefully just a tummy bug. No insurance and need a bank loan just to get through the door!!
@Kaylz I reckon if we are honest most of us have some sort of ‘problem’, yours is OCD related and germs etc, mine is food and others could be cleaning etc, just differences perhaps on the extent of it.  No-one should think you’re nuts or we would all be in that bracket xx


----------



## Inamuddle

Didn't get up till 9.30. A totally unexplainable 4.4


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz I reckon if we are honest most of us have some sort of ‘problem’, yours is OCD related and germs etc, mine is food and others could be cleaning etc, just differences perhaps on the extent of it. No-one should think you’re nuts or we would all be in that bracket xx


I was reading an article the other day and apparently OCD sufferers are more likely to also develop eating disorders so maybe mines wasn't ALL linked to the Type 1 diagnosis, who knows!

Have you got any porridge in the house? Eggs? xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 here...oops, that’ll be the cleaning session yesterday.

Another lovely sunny but cold morning here again. There were even sneaky sheets of ice on the beach - hilarious watching people n dogs sliding around!


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK  - My dog, Missy, will eat anything and everything especially disgusting things she finds in the campo.  There are times however when she refuses to eat at all. I now no longer worry about it as she will eat when she feels like it so I leave her food down in the kitchen and eventually she will eat it.  I hope that Misty recovers in her/his own good time.  Give it a couple of days and if then she still does not eat then it will be necessary to visit the vet.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I was reading an article the other day and apparently OCD sufferers are more likely to also develop eating disorders so maybe mines wasn't ALL linked to the Type 1 diagnosis, who knows!
> 
> Have you got any porridge in the house? Eggs? xx


My husband has Quaker Oats but I’m not keen on them, I like ready brek but I think that’s quite high and yes I like eggs and always have them in. Had your chicken with mozzarella and prosciutto the other day, was nice. 
I think with OCD one problem can trigger off other things and it just snowballs. It you seem to be slowly overcoming some areas which is great x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK I know it's expensive but I'd get Misty booked in ASAP as they could administer an anti sickness injection meaning at least she won't become too dehydrated xx


----------



## Fagor

5.4 today - at last a low(-ish) reading despite a snackette around 0600 (4.2 at the time)


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> My husband has Quaker Oats but I’m not keen on them, I like ready brek but I think that’s quite high and yes I like eggs and always have them in. Had your chicken with mozzarella and prosciutto the other day, was nice.
> I think with OCD one problem can trigger off other things and it just snowballs. It you seem to be slowly overcoming some areas which is great x


  I meant to try Misty on plain cooked porridge or scrambled eggs, that's what our dog tolerated best through her numerous bouts of sickness

Glad you liked the chicken, we had it last night
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK 2 other things she managed were plain boiled rice and custard just made from powder (obviously without sugar) all suggested by our vet xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK 2 other things she managed were plain boiled rice and custard just made from powder (obviously without sugar) all suggested by our vet xx


Thanks luv, she has just this minute had a very small amount I put down if her food and a drink of water, will see if she manages to keep that down. I have some fish in the freezer for her so was thinking I would do that later if she hadn’t eaten. Blooming pets, they can be a worry but thanks for your suggestions, I will take note of them xx


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Thanks luv, she has just this minute had a very small amount I put down if her food and a drink of water, will see if she manages to keep that down. I have some fish in the freezer for her so was thinking I would do that later if she hadn’t eaten. Blooming pets, they can be a worry but thanks for your suggestions, I will take note of them xx


We used to give Shadow Chicken and Rice.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @SueEK  - My dog, Missy, will eat anything and everything especially disgusting things she finds in the campo.  There are times however when she refuses to eat at all. I now no longer worry about it as she will eat when she feels like it so I leave her food down in the kitchen and eventually she will eat it.  I hope that Misty recovers in her/his own good time.  Give it a couple of days and if then she still does not eat then it will be necessary to visit the vet.


Misty is muzzled when off the lead so fortunately she can’t eat anything she finds outside but possibly a fox left something in our garden, who knows. It was the sickness and diarrhoea that concerned me but my husband gives her food off his plate which really irritates me so it could be she has had something that didn’t agree with her x


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Misty is muzzled when off the lead so fortunately she can’t eat anything she finds outside but possibly a fox left something in our garden, who knows. It was the sickness and diarrhoea that concerned me but my husband gives her food off his plate which really irritates me so it could be she has had something that didn’t agree with her x


We found as Shadow got older had to change what and how often we feed him.


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning for me. And I baked yesterday. All low carb...


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> I'm more inclined to take the wrappers off and bin them to remove the temptation.


Good plan!


----------



## SueEK

grovesy said:


> We found as Shadow got older had to change what and how often we feed him.


Yes we have had to change things, I think as you say you have to as they get older. She gets fed 3 times a day and smaller portions


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Yes we have had to change things, I think as you say you have to as they get older. She gets fed 3 times a day and smaller portions


We ended up feeding him roughly every 3 hours i used to mark what time on a whiteboard on the fridge door, so if he seemed to be asking for food we knew how long since he was last feed.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 4.4 on a not going out day.

A very interesting thread today lots of topics to read which confirms we really are all different
with managing our D and life in general, should be good reading for newbies too.

Hope you have a better day @rebrascora and Rebel continues to improve.

Same for you with Misty @SueEK.

Great cooking @ColinUK looks good enough to eat, delicious.

@adrian1der apples, damsons and chickens, make a wonderful Thai curry.

Take care folks stay safe, be careful of muppets walking near you especially the one that plays the drums.


----------



## Inamuddle

@KARNAK  thanks for the pic of the boats. I'm in Newton Abbot and under the team at Torbay. 
After low, yes i get up and wash hands and test straight away, then a high i had a lovely walk around Shaldon. It was quiet out there @freesia sorry but when this is all over you can come to the beach with me.


----------



## Gruers

I went to bed at 5.3 and woke up to 7.9. That DF again


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> @KARNAK  thanks for the pic of the boats. I'm in Newton Abbot and under the team at Torbay.
> After low, yes i get up and wash hands and test straight away, then a high i had a lovely walk around Shaldon. It was quiet out there @freesia sorry but when this is all over you can come to the beach with me.


Ok mate I used to live there 20 years ago, probably the same team as me Dr Kate Lissett Consultant/Endocrinologist famous
for her Diabetes research. Was over at Shaldon a month ago and Teignmouth, maybe we can meet up if we ever get rid of Covid?

 Shaldon Devon.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. I can't measure, strips haven't come yet but I just wanted to join in.  Hope all the pets are 100% asap. Can horses be counted as pets with them being big? They seem to be very delicate healthwise. Did you know that centaurs have two sets of ribs. That freaks me out. 

That's so funny about the plethora of tiddy Bounties. Can't the birds eat them? 

Also interesting about ocd and food troubles because I'm slightly ocd. I keep a handle on it by refusing to count. Sometimes I don't realise I'm doing it. It runs in the family.


----------



## Kaylz

Ditto said:


> Can't the birds eat them?


No not a good idea


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Did you know that centaurs have two sets of ribs. That freaks me out.


<whisper> Don’t tell anyone else, but centaurs are mythical


----------



## KARNAK

HenryBennett said:


> <whisper> Don’t tell anyone else, but centaurs are mythical


----------



## freesia

@Bexlee i hope your online lessons went ok. We are back in but on a rota system so i was in today, back in on Monday and Thursday next week.
@rebrascora i'm glad your horse is better. That must havr been a worry.
@SueEK i hope Misty gets well soon. My friend gives her dog plain boiled rice when he's not well.
@ColinUK that baking looks amazing. Can we have the recipes or tell us where you found the recipe please?
@KARNAK if that is the view from your house, i don't think i would ever leave the window. What a fantastic sight.
@Inamuddle and @KARNAK, when our girls were little, we used to spend our summer holidays almost every year at Paignton. Since they've grown up i think we've only been once or twice. We'll have to visit again when this virus is gone.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @freesia its an apartment and Devon online took the picture, yes I can see all of that
from my place. I actually look at the pier and the sea beyond from my place plus Brixham
to the right and Torquay to the left, if you ever come down again PM me and let me show 
you around, look forward to it, is it Tea, Coffee or some falling down water? all in stock.


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Hi @freesia its an apartment and Devon online took the picture, yes I can see all of that
> from my place. I actually look at the pier and the sea beyond from my place plus Brixham
> to the right and Torquay to the left


Trying to picture where you are. I think i might know. Sounds like on the headland near some steps and gardens. Years ago we used to sit and look at apartments up there (from a bench with a view) and dream of waking up with a view like that. 



KARNAK said:


> if you ever come down again PM me and let me show
> you around, look forward to it, is it Tea, Coffee or some falling down water? all in stock.


Lol. Anything will do though i do enjoy a glass of falling down water! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Inamuddle

KARNAK said:


> Ok mate I used to live there 20 years ago, probably the same team as me Dr Kate Lissett Consultant/Endocrinologist famous
> for her Diabetes research. Was over at Shaldon a month ago and Teignmouth, maybe we can meet up if we ever get rid of Covid?
> 
> View attachment 15869 Shaldon Devon.


Deffo meet up and with @freesia. It wasn't quite that sunny today but the beach was empty and the ferry was still running.
I have never heard of Dr Lissett, I used to have Dr Rob Dyer but he is now running the whole hospital I think. I seem to see someone different each time I go, its meant to be Dr Smith.


----------



## Lanny

01:31 BS 8.7 with a bit of DP. Couldn’t get back to sleep after midnight alarm so, up & had breakfast: over 10 & a half hours since I last ate WELL before turning in around 18:30; volcanic sized eruptions from my stomach & I DEFINITELY wasn’t going to get any more sleep!  Boy!  Was it ffffrrrreeeezzzing in the kitchen at that time in the morning!  Shivering, covered in icicles emoji!

@rebrascora glad to hear your horse is recovering! Yes, among the many things I learnt about horses thanks to reading Dick Francis, now his son Felix Francis, over the years is that horses cannot vomit & many’s a Francis thriller uses that fact for the villains to dope, torture & kill many a poor defenceless, delicate, beautiful, natural racing machines born & bred to win! All complicated by the fact that horse’s have their very long digestive tracks free inside them untethered to anything & really can end tied in a knot/s! 

Now that my stomach grumbles have been satiated with breakfast I may try for a bit more of a snooze or I may play some golf in bed? 

An extremely early, but almost in sync in that it’s the same date as you normal lot,Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning 9.5 today. 

Have a good one x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 at 06:00. Bang in the middle. The days are slowly lengthening.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.6 today and Misty is thankfully much better. She just had half her normal food, no treats etc and lots of sleeping. Tummy is not making those peculiar noises so she is definitely on the up, thanks for all your good wishes, she heard them and says ‘woof woof’ meaning thanks lol . Off to Sainsbury’s in a while to get the weeks shop in, opening at 7.30 for NHS and careers so hopefully not too busy.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Had an early 'up' time this morning with an unsettled stomach. 
Not as early as @Lanny though...
Anyhoo, dozed in the chair for a bit, twaz freezing in parts of the house too!
A happy 5.7 recorded and just about to make the morning cuppa for my lovely lady!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on yet another frosty morning. A very normal 5.8 today. Managed to stay upright and out of the mud yesterday on our daily exercise. Infact the mud was so frozen it was quite treacherous in parts, wouldn’t have been such a soft landing this time if I had fallen! Off for another adventure again today, where I don’t know, but all from the door. We are very lucky to live where we do and not in the USA! 
Have the best lockdown day you can.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Freezing fog outside, I was going to venture over to the butchers in the next village (ours closed a few years ago) I may give it time to warm up a bit.


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> 5.1 on this cold, dark and frosty morning, though no sign of the freezing fog that was forecast.


They sent it to us in Oxfordshire instead.


----------



## rebrascora

A whopping 10.6 for me this morning. That is my lack of a proper walk for 3 days. Increased my evening basal to 2 units last night but I must either get some ground covered today or increase it more.

@Anitram My retinal screening appointment letter arrived early December for 19th Jan but it has already been postponed until 16th Feb. I half anticipate it will be postponed again as the infection rate seems to be quite bad here. Hope yours goes ahead and there is nothing untoward. I had background retinopathy last time so really hoping no further changes.... or will happily accept positive changes!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Better not delay breakfast too long.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.8 happy wiv that


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Still baltic here, was fine and cosy in my bed last night until my phone rang and had to take my arm out from under the quilt to answer it, Morrison's delivery guy - I'm stood at your door but don't think you can hear me knocking, told him it wasn't me and I'd phone my partner to go to the door, don't know why Bruce hadn't been hearing him but if he hadn't ripped the doorbell off the doorframe it wouldn't have been an issue! Spent the next hour blooming frozen and shivering and have hurt the top of my back shivering so much!  Bruce also in the bad books as asked him to reject 2 substitutes but instead he rejected all 4, if I run out of Dove soap I will hold him responsible when my hands are even worse again!

Might have worked out why the water was dirty yesterday, possibly the fire service disturbed things when using hydrants nearby just after 5am, just down the brae and along the road a bit to the right there's a car park where 3 taxi's were parked, arson attack on them

Anyways 7.9 this morning
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning everyone.
4.7 for me today. 
More snow overnight - it always looks lovely whenever there are no footprints or tyre marks.

Dez


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all. 10 for me this morning. Bad night with neuropathy pain/dp to blame perhaps? 
Freezing fog here, the cars are all white too. 
A day to stay in the warm and maybe write some letters to send to people that I am missing.
Take joy in one thing you do today & take care.


----------



## Lanny

Iwillgetthere said:


> Good morning all. 10 for me this morning. Bad night with neuropathy pain/dp to blame perhaps?
> Freezing fog here, the cars are all white too.
> A day to stay in the warm and maybe write some letters to send to people that I am missing.
> Take joy in one thing you do today & take care.


Sorry to hear that @Iwillgetthere 

I had a recent bout of neuropathy pain all down my right side recently & I find that the cold weather makes it SO much worse! So, I put the heating way up, so much so that I was overly hot & getting a bit headachey, used heat patches & hot water bottles to ease it a bit! Had it for over a week, the longest bout I’ve had, & nearly gave in, ordering Pregablin but, thankfully had just started to ease off starting from the shoulders down by the Monday, ordered the pills on Friday, & didn’t take them after all! I mostly feel freezing with sharp pain so, the heat helped but, I’ve also had it burning hot before as well, when ice packs helped!

Hope it settles down for you soon! A  just to offer sympathy as I know how all consumingly awful it can be!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me this freezing cold, foggy morning


----------



## SueEK

Forgot to say I got my second fine yesterday from London for Transport. Haven’t heard back about my appeal for the first one but will make an appeal on this one as well - not holding my breath and getting my card ready to pay the £160 they are requesting aaargh!!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 07:53. Garden is white over with frost and West Berks is foggy as well. Freezing trip across the garden to let the chickens out then the wife complained I had cold hands!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here...cwtsh up on the 4.something step, is there room for one more?

The sunrise at the beach this morning was stunning, but my mobile made it look average so I didn’t bother taken a pic. I inadvertently wandered onto the icy part of the beach - that’ll learn me for laughing at people slipping n sliding yesterday.  Watch out for sneaky sheets of ice ev1.


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Forgot to say I got my second fine yesterday from London for Transport. Haven’t heard back about my appeal for the first one but will make an appeal on this one as well - not holding my breath and getting my card ready to pay the £160 they are requesting aaargh!!


Hope you are successful!


----------



## Gruers

7.4 this morning after a 6.6 last night, on the right track
have a safe day everyone, take care


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oh goodie!  e-mail notification of new posts is working again.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Lanny said:


> Sorry to hear that @Iwillgetthere
> 
> I had a recent bout of neuropathy pain all down my right side recently & I find that the cold weather makes it SO much worse! So, I put the heating way up, so much so that I was overly hot & getting a bit headachey, used heat patches & hot water bottles to ease it a bit! Had it for over a week, the longest bout I’ve had, & nearly gave in, ordering Pregablin but, thankfully had just started to ease off starting from the shoulders down by the Monday, ordered the pills on Friday, & didn’t take them after all! I mostly feel freezing with sharp pain so, the heat helped but, I’ve also had it burning hot before as well, when ice packs helped!
> 
> Hope it settles down for you soon! A  just to offer sympathy as I know how all consumingly awful it can be!


@Lanny, thank you for your thoughts, they are a comfort. Neuropathy is such an awful thing but it really does help knowing that someone else knows what it is like. The unpredictable constant occurrences can just be draining. And I never know if heat or cold is what my legs require until it's being done!


----------



## Michael12421

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Oh goodie!  e-mail notification of new posts is working again.


Not for me


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Michael12421 said:


> Not for me


I think it may be broken again, Michael.


----------



## Michael12421

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I think it may be broken again, Michael.


  I dunno - I just got a notification of your message.


----------



## Jane50

I will send mine in tomorrow, not always good, but I will see if I can get a good result


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I think it may be broken again, Michael.





Michael12421 said:


> I dunno - I just got a notification of your message.


Mines is/was working again earlier, fingers crossed it's back as been missing them for PM's! xx


----------



## KARNAK

Only had one today then nothing.


----------



## KARNAK

So much going on at the moment forgot to post morning reading, 4.7.

Take care stay safe folks in the Doc`s at 08:30 tomorrow, think I`m going to need a bit of luck.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning -7.0

Day 2 of incessant rain, only 3 more days to go before the sun comes out again.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 7.7 for me lowest yet however had a bad head last night so didn’t eat anything at was in bed by 9pm still something good came out of it. 

Thank god it’s Friday have a good one x


----------



## Lanny

05:55 BS 7.0  I’m back in sync! NOW THEN, how long can I stay in sync is the question?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m hungry so, no hanging about & I’m off to have tea, eggs & ham!


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice 6.6 this morning, we adopted a new puppy yesterday and our dog is quite jealous and keep growling at her in the house but when we’re out for walks they’re fine. My wife is sleeping with her in the living room and I’m in the bedroom with him, I hope they get on better today. Any suggestions are more than welcome.
Have a great day all!!


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.2 for me this morning. Forecast is showing cold but dry today - around freezing with the wind chill factor.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @HenryBennett


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congratulations @HenryBennett on your HS!
A 6.3 this morning...
Minus 1 outside but dry atm.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning after going to bed at 9.9 but the indoor bike ride increases the BS I think so not so bad 
My Blood Pressure is improving so happy days 
I had to take a swab from my mouth and nose for a COVID Research study today, I had COVID in October and was asked to take part in this. I’m pleased to help. Have a good day


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning!
9.7 (boo) 
I have woken to a Winter wonderland (slight sprinkling of the white stuff) of for a walk in it!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Veenorthants

Paulbreen said:


> A nice 6.6 this morning, we adopted a new puppy yesterday and our dog is quite jealous and keep growling at her in the house but when we’re out for walks they’re fine. My wife is sleeping with her in the living room and I’m in the bedroom with him, I hope they get on better today. Any suggestions are more than welcome.
> Have a great day all!!


How exciting what breed are they both?  Your dog is just trying to show a bit of authority in his territory hopefully they will be fine in time, he just needs to get used to it.  I would love another dog but with my working hours its just not possible


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
Woken up to a sprinkling of snow here too.


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett Well done with your HS


----------



## freesia

Snap @Robin, 5.3 for me too after 2correction doses last night. Good morning everyone.
@HenryBennett congratulations on the HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.8 with a steady downward line on the graph overnight. More Basal tweaking?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@Paulbreen can you keep them separate in the house? Like in defend rooms but with a stairgate or something so they can still see each other? Touch nose to nose? I have only ever had 1 dog at a time but when we introduced a new kitten to the cat we'd had for 2 years we had to put him in the carrier if we went out anywhere for the first few days, he won her over by cleaning her and that though lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 and feeling very down in the dumps, my control is absolutely terrible and just gets even worse as soon as my grandad enters the house each afternoon, I can't cope, my hands are dry and the skin so tight it's uncomfortable to do anything, it's getting more and more difficult each day to obtain blood to test, hold my insulin pen to inject, it's all piling on adding to possible long term problems but nobody can see it and nobody cares! I don't know what to do anymore, I'm heading towards a breakdown, I try and express my feeling but just get "I'm entitled to have my dad in", surely I'm entitled to take care of myself? I want to have my own family but can't see me being around to attempt that at the moment, I wish there was some sort of service available that would help me like point out to her what she is contributing to or something 
xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Paulbreen can you keep them separate in the house? Like in defend rooms but with a stairgate or something so they can still see each other? Touch nose to nose?


That’s a bit OTT! They have to live together for the rest of their dog lives LOL. 

Morning all.  4.2, passing thru 5.0, then on to 5.2 and beyond...no, I can’t claim an HS.

No snow here, just rain. The Covid vaccine crawl-out continues in Wales (can’t call it a roll-out cos it’s happening sooo sloooowly).

So sorry to hear you’re struggling @Kaylz - can you talk to someone outside your household?


----------



## Paulbreen

Veenorthants said:


> How exciting what breed are they both?  Your dog is just trying to show a bit of authority in his territory hopefully they will be fine in time, he just needs to get used to it.  I would love another dog but with my working hours its just not possible


They are both giant Schnauzers Vee, our boy is 6 and the new girl is 4 months, your right he’s just trying to be alpha male, he will come around it’s just going to take a week or two


Kaylz said:


> @Paulbreen can you keep them separate in the house? Like in defend rooms but with a stairgate or something so they can still see each other? Touch nose to nose? I have only ever had 1 dog at a time but when we introduced a new kitten to the cat we'd had for 2 years we had to put him in the carrier if we went out anywhere for the first few days, he won her over by cleaning her and that though lol xx





Kaylz said:


> @Paulbreen can you keep them separate in the house? Like in defend rooms but with a stairgate or something so they can still see each other? Touch nose to nose? I have only ever had 1 dog at a time but when we introduced a new kitten to the cat we'd had for 2 years we had to put him in the carrier if we went out anywhere for the first few days, he won her over by cleaning her and that though lol xx


@Kaylz that’s more or less what we’re doing but they are big dogs, giant schnauzers so you sort of have to be with them a stair gate wouldn’t stop them, we have many years of owning this breed and they can be a handful but we’ll get there


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> That’s a bit OTT! They have to live together for the rest of their dog lives LOL.


LOL only meant until the older one had accepted it xx


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 this morning. Not sure why tbh but I suspect it’s swede which I’m not entirely good eating.

And for those asking about recipes I just turn to the internet and fiddle with ones I can find to make them suit what’s in my kitchen. I tend to gravitate to sugar Free Londoner and to high falutin low carb YouTube.


----------



## Bloden

Make sure they know you’re the boss @Paulbreen - mind you, I’ve never had two giant schnauzers! There’s one down the beach every morning and it’s BIG and BOISTEROUS!   Has your lad had the snip, btw? Might help.

How about a puppy pic to go all gooey over?


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.6 on this freezing morning.
I hope everyone is ok. take care.


----------



## Fagor

6.3 am, down from 11.2 at bed (today)
6.6 am, down from 10.3 (yesterday)
One more good night and reduce BI. I like that, celebratory cappuccino on the beach this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am delighted with a 5.0 this morning after battling high levels all day yesterday. I must have had at least 5 or 6 corrections throughout the day and evening and some were stacked trying to keep in range. Upped my evening basal to 4.5units and have a steady decline on my Libre from 9.8 to 4.4 and back up to 5 so I am happier with that. Must get out for exercise today as I struggled mentally yesterday and well as with my BG levels... then of course I will have the conundrum and how much Levemir to take tonight!!

Getting to the point I need to go to the shops both for animal feed and owner feed. Not looking forward to it. Much as I hate wasting fuel on two trips I might split the task and do the feed store through the day and the supermarket later in the evening,(8pm ish) when hopefully it will be quieter.

@Kaylz I really sympathize. My hands are in an absolutely shocking state too and so dry and painful. I have to grip things harder to hold them or risk dropping them because the skin has no natural tackiness with being so dry and it is so rough it catches on any fabric I touch and I am now wearing gloves in bed but even pulling gloves on is painful as any loose threads catch in the cracks or lifted skin. None of my usual strategies are working so I am guessing it is the stress of the relationship breakdown... just lashing them with moisturizer at every opportunity and trying to keep them as warm as possible.... walking on ice with hands in pockets is probably not the best policy!! Hope you get some ease soon! I am finger pricking the absolute minimum I can get away with. I would happily lance my fingers 100x a day without any problem but having to apply pressure to get a drop of blood not only hurts the cracks in the finger I am squeezing but also the finger and thumb I am using to squeeze it and blood comes out of the cracks before it comes out of the lanced hole! Thankfully Libre is very reliable for me and I am confident to use it for bolus and correction dose calculations most of the time.

@HenryBennett Congratulations on your House Special!


----------



## Veenorthants

@Paulbreen fair play to you both. Its good that he's not bothered by her on walks so hopefully wont take too long at all for them to get used to each other.
@Bloden I agree pics would be great   

I have a dogue de bordeaux unfortunately she was never socialised so I am unable to introduce another dog to the fold.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all.
Snap @HenryBennett !!
My first 5.2 of the year.
Stay safe, well and warm.
Dez


----------



## SueEK

@HenryBennett congrats on your HS.
@Paulbreen give it time, they will settle once they sort themselves out in the pecking order. Yes a photo would be lovely.
@Kaylz wish I could offer advice that would really help but I’m stumped. Do you have brothers or sisters that you could speak to that could then have a word with your mum about it as she doesn’t appear to be listening to you, such a difficult situation.  Are you able to speak to your GP about them sending a letter to the council about getting you and Bruce other accommodation as a priority, we do them a lot at work, this could be based on your medical and mental health, might be worth a try.
7.1 this morning and it is very bright and crisp, icy all over outside, think I’ll stay in.
Have a good day one and all xx


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats to you too, one of many this year I suspect x


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning a 7.3 for me pretty frosty morning here


----------



## freesia

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 for me. Very snowy today, snowed on and off yesterday and had a light covering but laid quite thick today. It looks fab! Good news about the vaccine for categories 1-4 ( I’m in 4 as Extremely Clinically Vulnerable) we should have our first jab by mid Feb! Sleeve rolled up as we speak. Im awaiting the phone call with baited breath. Politicians don’t fib do they? Ma in law had her second one yesterday so she’s sorted. Got a fish delivery sometime today, hope it’s sooner rather than later as want to get out in the snow for a crunchy walk! It was nice enough in it yesterday,  but today will be better. 
Congrats @HenryBennett on the HS. Have a fab Friday everyone. This is what I woke up to this morning. Forgot to say, it’s supposed to go down to -7 degrees up here  tonight. Brrr!


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz , as @SueEK says...
""Are you able to speak to your GP about them sending a letter to the council about getting you and Bruce other accommodation as a priority, we do them a lot at work, this could be based on your medical and mental health, might be worth a try.""

This is definitely worth a try. What is the worse thing they can say?


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Morning all.
> Snap @HenryBennett !!
> My first 5.2 of the year.
> Stay safe, well and warm.
> Dez


Congrats!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg its a winter wonderland. And what a lovely sized garden you have. We only have a little snow here but it does look icy out there


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on you House Special @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on the HS.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz wish I could offer advice that would really help but I’m stumped. Do you have brothers or sisters that you could speak to that could then have a word with your mum about it as she doesn’t appear to be listening to you, such a difficult situation. Are you able to speak to your GP about them sending a letter to the council about getting you and Bruce other accommodation as a priority, we do them a lot at work, this could be based on your medical and mental health, might be worth a try.


No I'm an only child, as I've just told freesia and told Mike last night I never get a chance to make/take phone calls throughout the day due to the constant threat of my grandad appearing at anytime and me having to go and intervene and then clean whatever he has been near, I feel like I'm going to end up in an early grave  xx


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @HenryBennett and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HSs.

5.6 for me at 7:52. I thought the grass was white with frost but on venturing out to do the chickens I realised it was a very light dusting of snow. It's also misty in West Berks.


----------



## SB2015

Another 5.1 this morning, but after a big hypos o again last night.  This temp change is mucking things up a bit, as well as longer walks during the day, so things topping up over night.  
Bring in the sensors and pump sorting this out for me and leaving me to sleep.

Very cold and frosty (but probably seems  like summer down here compared to what you have @Kaylz).  I know I said I would walk every day but ....  I will get out but it might be a shorter walk.  I found a free app for the iPhone which will tell me how far I have walked from the start of a walk. ( It already does steps and distance throughout the day in the Health app that came with the phone, and I could just do subtractions!) 

Otherwise some preparations to do for a weaving course the weekend after this one coming.  Also a Zoom walk with a friend who has lost confidence and does not want to go out at all. We will walk and talk.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> as want to get out in the snow for a crunchy walk! It was nice enough in it yesterday, but today will be


Don’t forget to make a snow angel


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> No I'm an only child, as I've just told freesia and told Mike last night I never get a chance to make/take phone calls throughout the day due to the constant threat of my grandad appearing at anytime and me having to go and intervene and then clean whatever he has been near, I feel like I'm going to end up in an early grave  xx


Sorry to hear this sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## Fagor

@kaylz The skin on my knuckles used to split. Evntually I was given Diprobase Eczema Cream by my doctor and it works for me. I also use Snowfire just below nail-beds to try and avoid chilblains. There are several Diprobase products, the eczema is the beige one. It is also available in the skin care section of pharmacies (50g tube convenient or 500g tubs much cheaper) so I just buy it as needed. Tub lasts me over 2 years, applied three times a day.


----------



## KARNAK

Paulbreen said:


> A nice 6.6 this morning, we adopted a new puppy yesterday and our dog is quite jealous and keep growling at her in the house but when we’re out for walks they’re fine. My wife is sleeping with her in the living room and I’m in the bedroom with him, I hope they get on better today. Any suggestions are more than welcome.
> Have a great day all!!


Get rid of the wife.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and slept in, I blame the cat's as they were snuggled upto me so didn't want to wake them.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 3.7 on a shouldn`t have went out day but Doc was calling, had full bloods taken
and an ECG, back on Monday for results.

Icy under foot was nearly under bum couldn`t even see it, is that what they call blind ice?

Congratulations on HS @HenryBennett & @MeeTooTeeTwo.

Happy birthday @Sally W stay safe.

Take care stay safe folks, its not as bad as you thought, its worse.


----------



## Kaylz

Fagor said:


> @kaylz The skin on my knuckles used to split. Evntually I was given Diprobase Eczema Cream by my doctor and it works for me. I also use Snowfire just below nail-beds to try and avoid chilblains. There are several Diprobase products, the eczema is the beige one. It is also available in the skin care section of pharmacies (50g tube convenient or 500g tubs much cheaper) so I just buy it as needed. Tub lasts me over 2 years, applied three times a day.


Yes I've had Diprobase prescribed in my teenage years, my problem is my hands are only out of water long enough for cream to do any good when I'm in my bed so the only time I can apply it is when I go to bed otherwise it's a waste of money which I don't have a lot of lol xx


----------



## Sally W

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 3.7 on a shouldn`t have went out day but Doc was calling, had full bloods taken
> and an ECG, back on Monday for results.
> 
> Icy under foot was nearly under bum couldn`t even see it, is that what they call blind ice?
> 
> Congratulations on HS @HenryBennett & @MeeTooTeeTwo.
> 
> Happy birthday @Sally W View attachment 15887stay safe.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks, its not as bad as you thought, its worse.


Thanks Ted! Best of luck with results Monday !


----------



## Ditto

HenryBennett said:


> <whisper> Don’t tell anyone else, but centaurs are mythical


 I bet I made you think about it though. Next you'll be telling me there's no Easter Bunny!


----------



## Bloden

Veenorthants said:


> @Paulbreen fair play to you both. Its good that he's not bothered by her on walks so hopefully wont take too long at all for them to get used to each other.
> @Bloden I agree pics would be great
> 
> I have a dogue de bordeaux unfortunately she was never socialised so I am unable to introduce another dog to the fold.


A Dogue de Bordeaux, wow! Pics of your pooch too, plz.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> No I'm an only child, as I've just told freesia and told Mike last night I never get a chance to make/take phone calls throughout the day due to the constant threat of my grandad appearing at anytime and me having to go and intervene and then clean whatever he has been near, I feel like I'm going to end up in an early grave  xx


Maybe you could write them a letter explaining your situation and get Bruce to post it for you x


----------



## KARNAK

Dogs very nice but you have a look at my cockerels, this is the boss.

I call him my one foot cock, memories.  

oops wrong emoji


----------



## Veenorthants

@Bloden here you go she’s 9 now so a very good age


----------



## Veenorthants

@KARNAK our cock got stolen lol


----------



## KARNAK

Veenorthants said:


> @KARNAK our cock got stolen lol


I know how you feel, mine cocked it up.


----------



## Veenorthants

@KARNAK wish there was a laughing emoji lol


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Christy

You're cock-a-hoop with the jokes tonight!


----------



## KARNAK

Christy said:


> You're cock-a-hoop with the jokes tonight!


What else can you do? no point being miserable. Love it when you give me a couple of winks, wish I was Dyslexic 
I could alter the second letter of winks, first class post only.


----------



## Christy

You'll get us banned!


----------



## KARNAK

Hopefully, plenty of other things we can get up to, any suggestions?


----------



## Bloden

Veenorthants said:


> @Bloden here you go she’s 9 now so a very good age


Aw, what a cutie.


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all another flat line all night and a 6.2 today when I woke up. Dogs are still not seeing eye to eye, the big boy is very jealous in the house, when they are out for a walk they’re fine, fingers crossed for today or the little one will have to go back, we don’t want her to have any bad experiences that might affect her in the future.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 for me today. 
Congrats on a flurry of HS for some and virtual ((hugs)) for @Kaylz who hopefully as Colonel Tom would say 'Better day tomorrow'!
Run day later, was a bit slippy last time I went out so I must take care.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:37 BS 6.7  Up a wee bit earlier today after another cold night! Brrr! Shivering emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just off to face the gauntlet of a freezing cold kitchen to get breakfast of toasted ham & cheese sandwich washed down with tea milk & honey! 

PS:- Loved the overnight banter & @KARNAK is every bit as cheekily naughty as Just William: the infamous books by, just CANNOT for the life of me remember WHO, just now; brain cells not fully engaged yet & after breakfast may come back to me? 

Edited to add:- Oh, alright, seeing as google is SO convenient: Just William books bt Richmal Crompton!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - wait for it- 14.

Totally unexplainable  unless one takes into consideration yesterday everything that I did went wrong.  Two walks wiith Missy in very high winds and pouring rain.  Got blown over twice and soaking wet twice. Fell asleep whilst my dinner was in the oven and it burned to a crisp by the time I woke up. I *never* fall asleep in the day, siestas are alien to me. I was just a bit sore after being blown over twice and just sat down for a rest. Oh well.


----------



## HenryBennett

I lay in bed for a few minutes this morning, so at 06:15 I registered 5.4. A cold day forecast today, warming a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Maca44

4 this morning. So cold the cat just had a poo by the front door so she didn't have to go out in the cold, not a good start to my day.


----------



## Lanny

I’m sorry @Maca44 , I couldn’t help but, laugh at that!


----------



## Maca44

Lanny said:


> I’m sorry @Maca44 , I couldn’t help but, laugh at that!


Lets hope my day gets better


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.5 on a this extremely cold day. Thank goodness for central heating and thermostats. Boiler fired up early this morning as it’s so cold. Not 100% certain of what we’re up to today. A walk I would imagine, it’s going to be a nice day and we’ve walked everyday, bar one,  this year so far. Over 30 miles. Have a warm Saturday, where are you NOT going to or NOT doing this weekend everyone?


----------



## Bloden

Oo, ouch, ow @Michael12421 - I hope you’re feeling perkier and less sore today.

Morning all.  9.7 here...I love you Tresiba, but what’s a woman to do? 11 is too much and 10 not enough (I did ask about half unit pens, DSN hadn’t heard of them, I’ll keep asking).


----------



## SueEK

7.8 today  . not much happening here!
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

A mystery item to pick up from the pharmacy this morning. I hope it's not more sensors or another 7l sharps bin.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.6 today


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I got my second HS of the year this morning after a not very well managed haggis supper last night...I took photos of my Libre to prove it, showing a pretty shocking overnight graph coming down from 11 to my lovely 5.2 at 7am using 5 units of Levemir last night but for some reason my phone is not sharing with my PC this morning so I cannot evidence my achievement....
You guys will just have to take me on trust! To be honest I am quite pleased not to be able to publish that graph.

You would think 3.5 units of Fiasp for 3 small slices of haggis and some carrot and swede mash and brussel sprouts would be enough but took me up to 11 even after walking up the hill to do evening stables afterwards. I know there are oats in haggis but I didn't have a big portion and I bolused for it. Arrgh! 
Still that's 2 HS in 10 days so I'm not complaining too much and you have to admire my skill (huge amount of luck) involved in calculating (guessing) my evening Levemir dose to smoothly bring me down to the optimum fasting reading by the alarm going off at 7am, surely. 

@Michael12421 
So sorry to hear this. Did you test before your evening meal? My guess is that your levels may have gone hyper before the meal causing you to nod off. Is it possible that you have an injury as a result of the falls? A cracked rib or something could possibly push your levels up that high. Alternatively, is it possible you dropped low before dinner and that "falling asleep" was actually you losing consciousness with a hypo... particularly if you had been battling the weather on your walks which would make them more strenuous... and then the 14 this morning is a hypo rebound? 

@Bloden What sort of backwater diabetes clinic do you have when a DSN doesn't know about half unit pens!! Is she/he newly qualified? Makes you worry about the validity of other advice they are able to offer...


----------



## Fagor

4.7 for me, even with a 4am snackette - Libre said just above 4 most of the night.
Celebrating with Levemir reduction from 11 to 10, similar pm. Simple pleasures in lockdown  keep me happy.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, but I went to bed on 8.5 and had dropped to 4.1 by 4am.
Going riding this afternoon. Sorry. I mean I'm 'attending to the essential care and exercise of an animal' in today's vocabulary. 
It’s also my birthday, so I will be celebrating being leapfrogged up a level in the pecking order for vaccines.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations Barbara @rebrascora  on the house special.  
5.7 on the dial for me this morning. 
It's minus 5 outside - don't think I'll be going anywhere today.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin 
Many Happy Returns! Hope you have a great time doing your "essential animal welfare" work and that you have an indoor arena to play in as the ground must be frozen solid outside. 
My GGs will not be going anywhere today but by tomorrow, there should be a thaw starting and then I will have two to exercise as Rascal now has a set of new shoes after a year off work. It will be a bumpy ride!! He is a handful at the best of times but after a year off, it will be even more "fun"!. Poor lad... his ambition in life was always to be a rodeo bronc, but he was born in the wrong country, so no opportunities here and has just had to practice it as a hobby!!


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora  No my levels were very good all day - 11.1 before dinner mostly of which was too disgusting to eat,  I did bolus for a couple of sweet cakes and honey.  No broken bones, no bruises even.  Then again I was wearing so many clothes against the atrocious weather that I looked like the Michelin Man! Congratulations on the HS.

@Robin DO have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin
> Many Happy Returns! Hope you have a great time doing your "essential animal welfare" work and that you have an indoor arena to play in as the ground must be frozen solid outside.
> My GGs will not be going anywhere today but by tomorrow, there should be a thaw starting and then I will have two to exercise as Rascal now has a set of new shoes after a year off work. It will be a bumpy ride!! He is a handful at the best of times but after a year off, it will be even more "fun"!. Poor lad... his ambition in life was always to be a rodeo bronc, but he was born in the wrong country, so no opportunities here and has just had to practice it as a hobby!!


Thank you! I have hopes of the outdoor arena, it’s just above freezing here, though the promise of sunshine has disappeared from the forecast. There is a small indoor that we can use (if allowed, need to clarify the rules with the owner when I get there). The best thing is that I get to 'exercise with one other person' so I get to see my daughter! Rascal seems to have grown into his name!


----------



## SueEK

@Robin Happy Birthday to you, hope you have a lovely day x
@rebrascora congrats on the HS


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all.
8.7 so at least I'm headed in the right direction!
Happy Birthday wishes to @Robin
I shall be indoors today- it's another grey cold one out there!
Safe safe all.x


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, it’s a 9.1 for me this morning. No explanation...

@Robin Happy Birthday, enjoy your day.
@rebrascora congratulations on hs 
@Paulbreen give them time, it’s normal for the older one to show who’s in charge.
@Michael12421 be careful, hope you have a better day


----------



## rebrascora

Here we go!.. I present my evidence your Honour.....


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.6 for me. Its bright but cold here, can't even hear the birds today. Not much planned today, cleaning, vaccuuming......oohh i know how to enjoy myself! Might go for a walk but the only place around here without getting into a car is to tramp around the roads/houses. The canal has a nice walk but i don't do that by myself and OH is working this weekend.
Congratulations @rebrascora on the HS.
@Robin, Happy Birthday. Enjoy your riding ooopppps sorry...your essential care for the welfare of an animal.
@Bexlee i hope your first week "back" was ok.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> @Bloden What sort of backwater diabetes clinic do you have when a DSN doesn't know about half unit pens!! Is she/he newly qualified? Makes you worry about the validity of other advice they are able to offer...


To be fair to her, she was self-isolating cos of a Covid outbreak at her kids’ school and sounded STRESSED as hell. Also, I’m yet to have a face-to-face, in the flesh appointment with anyone from my new endo hospital dept cos I’m a newbie. So, I’ll just add another question to my list, ready for when an actual in the flesh appointment comes along!


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.7 this morning for me. Home is so cold I’m contemplating buying draught excluders and additional radiators for the living room. 
The joys of living in a breezy Georgian house after coming from a remarkably solid Victorian one are endlessly revealing themselves to me.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good Morning everyone, I was 10 this morning, but only because I got up late and was dropping during the night so had a chocolate hob nob. Probably not the best thing to eat. 
its just freezing cold and very grey and foggy here. I should be going for a walk but....maybe I will clean the bathrooms instead.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many happy returns @Robin


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your 2nd. HS this year @rebrascora


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday @Robin


----------



## Lanny

It’s very cold here too so, I’m cooking a chicken curry to warm me up! Haven’t had a curry in AGES, in fact, I can’t remember when? Will need extra bolus, of course, but, well worth it! Put in mini chicken breasts cut up into fairly largest chunks, frozen peas, frozen diced onion & fozen saute potatoes in a foil lined oven tin then, cooked the curry paste watered down, added it over the lot & just stuck it in the oven for 40/45 minutes!  REALLY looking forward to it & I’ll see if I guess the bolus right first go &, if not, add corrections later: may have to do that anyway as the fat will maybe need a split bolus; haven’t done this in a while & you can watch this space tomorrow to see how I do?


----------



## Kaylz

Inamuddle said:


> Probably not the best thing to eat.


At bedtime I'll munch a couple of oat nobblies (Morrison's version of hobnobs) or digestives to keep my levels up lol xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Freezing fog here but now bright sunshine, looks nice out. Gonna brave the Covid to go over the road and pay the bills, no choice. Haven't measured, too busy pigging on comfort food. Kraft cheese slice butties for breakfast. A doc on the telly this morning said food addiction is as bad as alcohol and drugs and people will hurt themselves to do it. He's right. I'm ruining my diary tho' so hopefully ocd might come to the rescue as I put a smiley face on every entry and it's already got  faces on the second page in. Damn it.

@Robin Happy Birthday hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Jade

I came home from hospital on Thursday as finally weaned off oxygen and back to testing own bgs I was 10.4  at 9.30am this morning. My close up vision been too blurry last few days to post.
Glad to be home in own bed and chose own food. Catching up on sleep


----------



## Ditto

That's excellent news that you're home Jade.


----------



## SB2015

It was 4.8 this morning.  Been out for a lovely walk. Very cold but clear.
Now back for a cuppa and a lovely hot bath.

Enjoy your birthday @Robin 
Congrats @rebrascora in the HS.
Take care @Michael12421 

Still frosty.


----------



## rebrascora

@Jade Delighted to hear that you are off oxygen and home now. Hope you continue to make good, steady progress. Please keep us posted with how you are getting on when you are able.


----------



## freesia

So glad you're back home @Jade. Rest and take care.


----------



## Lanny

Glad to hear you’re home @Jade


----------



## Veenorthants

@Jade glad your home.


----------



## SueEK

So glad you are home, how lovely to recover properly in your own surroundings @Jade


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 4.6 for me. Its bright but cold here, can't even hear the birds today. Not much planned today, cleaning, vaccuuming......oohh i know how to enjoy myself! Might go for a walk but the only place around here without getting into a car is to tramp around the roads/houses. The canal has a nice walk but i don't do that by myself and OH is working this weekend.
> Congratulations @rebrascora on the HS.
> @Robin, Happy Birthday. Enjoy your riding ooopppps sorry...your essential care for the welfare of an animal.
> @Bexlee i hope your first week "back" was ok.
> Have a good day everyone.


It’s been very very busy. Nuts really. I know a lot of the world think teachers are sitting round doing nothing and having a nice holiday (if only!) but if they could see what we’re actually doing. I’m getting used to google class meets and uploading my carefully crafted PowerPoint and selected exam questions and quizzes to check they’re doing the work and fielding questions via email that I had already answered in the instruction or in the 1st email! I’m a bit of a dinosaur or maybe a technophobe with computers really.  I accidentally moved something into the google bin that turned into tears and total hilarity in the end! Looking forward to next week I might know what I’m doing 

Hope everyone had a good day. 5.2 this morning but the was the 2nd time I woke up


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> It’s been very very busy. Nuts really. I know a lot of the world think teachers are sitting round doing nothing and having a nice holiday (if only!) but if they could see what we’re actually doing. I’m getting used to google class meets and uploading my carefully crafted PowerPoint and selected exam questions and quizzes to check they’re doing the work and fielding questions via email that I had already answered in the instruction or in the 1st email! I’m a bit of a dinosaur or maybe a technophobe with computers really.  I accidentally moved something into the google bin that turned into tears and total hilarity in the end! Looking forward to next week I might know what I’m doing
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. 5.2 this morning but the was the 2nd time I woke up


@Bexlee, all you teachers are doing a brilliant job. As a TA i know how much work is being done, going above and beyond. I've been supporting in class, helping find/make resources for our teachers to put online, making packs up to be collected etc as we do not to "live" teaching (except for key worker children) but are available any time. The amount of work involved in teaching has to be seen to be believed and anyone who says different needs to spend a week working in a school. Keep up the good work. You are brilliant.
Have a break as well though, home/work balance...remember?!x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 8.7 JUST about a  So, ok it’s a bit higher than target waking BS but, not TOO bad after a curry! I did need a correction but, I think of it as more of a split dose albeit 2 hours later: before curry 09/01/21 11:45 BS 7.0 after curry 13:47 BS 11.0 NR 40 & correction 10 units! Not bad as I’m out of practice & there’s another portion left I can eat later today!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Still very cold & off to a freezing kitchen for eggs, ham & tea for breakfast! 

Wrap up & keep warm on the inside! It’s Sunday so, have an easy lazy day! 

Oh yes! Just watched the new series of Death in Paradise on iplayer yesterday: episode 1 on Thursday that I missed/forgot; ALWAYS look forward to DIP every January for some Caribbean sunshine & murder to warm up the Winter blues!  A certain previously left cast member has come back & a very welcome sight it was!


----------



## HenryBennett

Slightly disappointing 6.0 for me this morning. Probably the scones (small) that I had yesterday morning, and the pasta for tea.


----------



## Gruers

7.6 today after a Thai curry last night
have a nice day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Gruers said:


> 7.6 today after a Thai curry last night
> have a nice day everyone


Hey! You did better than me after a curry!  &Clapping emoji!

Lovely to have a curry to warm oneself up on a cold day!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 for me. You all get up early one day I will be first,


----------



## Gwynn

5.2 this morning.

I discovered my secret to getting blood out of my fingers (recently I have been having some trouble with that), if I keep my feet warm then it all seems ok and the tiny blood droplet flows easily. How odd is that.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, ooh so  old and icy looking here but no snow of course, we rarely get snow which is good as have to drop a card to my nephew for his birthday. 7.8 today. Going to make some mince pies this morning for hubby to finish up the mincemeat. Jarred mincemeat and rolled pastry and they are still rubbish but my husband is used to my cooking so just eats them, don’t know how I can go wrong but I do, every time.
Have a good Sunday x


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning but Foot on the Floor hasn't kicked in so I am now hypo. Arrgh! 
I had a rough day yesterday despite my great start, with levels heading north at lunchtime before I ate anything and not wanting to come down. I was having a bit of an anxiety attack so probably stress related which became worse when 2 stacked doses of insulin didn't stop me going higher, but a third dose of another 2 units brought it under control by 6.20pm. Then I had to sit and watch the vertical downward arrow with declining numbers and a snack in front of me which I was desperate to eat but in the end didn't need as I levelled out mid 7s. Did evening stables and came down to 5. Had a tiny amount of relatively low carb food (2 little feta stuffed peppadews and the remaining thin slice of haggis) and was back up into double figures (10.6 with an upward sloping arrow) before I knew it, so another correction went in (1.5 units) before bed and my evening Levemir of 5 units and I awoke to 4.1 when my alarm went off so I will take that as an overnight success! 
Must get out for some proper exercise today as my mental health is definitely struggling as well as my diabetes management. Of course the more anxious I feel, the less motivated I am to get out and exercise, but I must break through that. At least I can start my day without the usual 45min wait for my Fiasp to kick in before breakfast.... Straight down the hatch this morning, preceded by a "Hypo Hero".... I could get used to that... but i doubt my diabetes will let me!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, second one in a week! That was after a correction dose before bed, when I discovered that you really should take some extra insulin if you suddenly decide to have another slice of raspberry tart after your evening meal.


----------



## Paulbreen

A very respectable 5.7 this morning and a very nice flat line all night so very happy this morning.
Download data and sensor change day today so looking forward to see my TIR for the last week.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.2 for me.

Must go shopping again today a distinct absence of the pampered felines favoured variety of food.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@ Gwynn and @Robin and @khskel = Congratulations to the three of you on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Michael12421 said:


> @ Gwynn and @Robin and @khskel = Congratulations to the three of you on your HS


Yes indeed, well done to the above trio. 
5.7 for me. 
No rain, snow nor ice today, so off for a tramp in the woods.

Dez


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning 8.7 for me. Looks very grey and dull outside.
well done to everyone who got house specials


----------



## SB2015

4.3 this cold and frosty morning.

Congrats on the HS @Robin @khskel  and @Gwynn 
@Maca44 i have only once managed to get up earlier than these early birds.
@Lanny DIP is excellent and different each series with the personalities.

@rebrascora sorry to hear of the level of stress for you at present.  It really messes up BG levels.
Even though we know the exercise will help us it is difficult to get the motivation to look after ourselves at times.  At least stick your head out and take a few breaths of the cool air.  Look after yourself.

Have a good day, stay cosy.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A 3.8 when i first woke, quick JB, then another doze. Breakfast level was 4.8.
Congratulations @Robin, @Gwynn and @khskel on your HS.
Its freezing out there today so if you have to go out, take care.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Morning all,
Up late today 8.3. That's it- more lie-ins needed!
Snow is all gone now, it's cold but dry. Perfect walking weather.
Have a good one all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6 after a curry! It seems Saturday night is curry night. Monkfish Madras for us, a Rick Stein recipe, which even though I say so myself is better than Rick’s. I had it in his restaurant in Padstow in 2016, although I don’t think he cooked it himself. All our lovely snow is gone and we’ve woken to wetness! Congrats on a plethora of HSs @Robin @Gwynn and @khskel. Have a smashing Sunday whatever the weather.


----------



## Fagor

13.5 today, disappointed but not surprised. Feeling off-colour all night, suspect non-diabetes issue.

Up from 11.4 before bed, but did have 10 chips and a finger of fruit cake at dinner. And reduced LA yeterday.
Last few days were so good, though did drop from 4.7 (08:00) to 3.1 at 10:00 yesterday. Lying in bed listening to radio is such hard exercise.
Have had a cappuccino at the beach so feeling a bit better. BS 7.1 but going up, so may suffer for that pleasure. All a bit erratic.
Sorry to go on, just feels better to have a good rant. Thanks for being here.

Just seen @rebrascora good graph so I'm not showing mine for today


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 5.8, was AWOL yesterday kitchen needed sorting out so I did it. Suffering with bad
Neuropathy in legs and feet, who said you can`t get electric shocks, lower legs have gone red and
toes so painful but hey ho there`s worse off than me, knowing me when I pop my clogs I`ll come
back as a duck called Aromatic, or Peking, or Hoisin,  no its not the three musketeers.

Congratulations on HS`s @Gwynn @Robin @khskel very nice.
@rebrascora too for yesterday.

Happy birthday for yesterday @Robin hope you had a great day.

Nice to see you`re home @Jade and recovering, let us know how you are doing when you can. xx

Take care stay safe folks, be careful if going out.


----------



## freesia

Fagor said:


> Have had a cappuccino at the beach


Oooooh, that sounds soooo good, i love being on a beach. The sound of the sea is so calming


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.2 @ 9.43am. How am I not in the double figures? I dunno! When I feel ill tho' I never associate it with the D. I'm crazy. After tinned peaches in syrup and custard tonight I felt deathly. That's it now I tell myself and ever since I've just wanted to eat. I have a serious problem.  

I have sorted out a milkman for my son who's finding it difficult in lockdown. I feel quite accomplished. Anything 'net makes you want to tear your hair out.

Re teachers. We know exactly what you're doing. And couldn't do it. It's definitely a vocation. It is the last job I would ever want to do. How you do it I will never know especially in this day and age. Kudos and then some.


----------



## KARNAK

Well done sorting a milkman out for your son can`t sort a milk lady out for me can you?

Remember Benny Hills song Ernie well I was the bread man Ted and I always remember
that stale pork pie hit him in the eye and Ernie bit the dust. Well Sue married me Ted
because a woman`s needs are many fold (TART) and we lived together for 13 years and
she joined a religious sect, that was the end of that.

Think I done Ernie a favour taking her on wonder if I`m entitled to part of his estate? I took
Ernie`s horse on Trigger and now I`m the Lone Ranger, as I said to Tonto one day when we
where being attacked by Commanche Indians, I think were in trouble here and he said what
trouble white man. Old ones are always the best.

Don`t knock yourself out Ditto Jan we all no the score and you do try and a lot of the time
your readings are under 10 so no big deal.

Totally agree with you Re Teachers they have a difficult job and do it well, also the TA too.

Take care folks sleep well.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning! 
Not frosty!
Heading for a run in an hour!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## SueEK

8.3   
Off to work, have a good day x


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, it’s a 10.2 for me

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 on this Monday morning. Have good week everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.8 from me today, be safe everyone


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Totally agree with you Re Teachers they have a difficult job and do it well, also the TA too.


Thanks @KARNAK and @Ditto.

Morning everyone. After a day of unexplained hypos yesterday (not had hypos for 3 weeks!), woke to a 6.5 this morning.  In work today.

Have a good day all, stay safe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this am.  

Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, after crawling along in the 4s in the middle of the night, Dawn has returned with a vengeance after being absent for a while.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning which I am delighted with.
Got out for my exercise yesterday and did 6.5 miles, part yomp, part run. Was shattered when I got back, particularly my lower back muscles which I think was as a result of trying to run on pavements thick with hard packed, uneven snow. Climbed into bed for a couple of hours nap and to warm up, then went up to evening stables at 9pm and found MeMe lame... almost certainly a hoof abscess, so had to mess on hot poulticing that and eventually had my evening meal at 11pm ish... prawn and avocado salad. Ate a whole tray of prawns as they wouldn't keep and I was banking on the protein keeping me steady all night, reduced my basal insulin by 2 units for the exercise... down to 3... and ate half a stem ginger cookie to bring my bedtime level up from 4.7 Result!! An almost horizontal line on my Libre graph over night.... Rather proud of all the calculating and tweaking to achieve that.... but of course it could just be random luck!

Unlike you @Robin, no FOTF for the second day in a row (I could get used to this) but I was watching for it this time, so haven't been caught out.

Today might be the day I climb on Rascal's back for the first time in over a year. Anyone want to lay odds on how long I will stay there??


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 5.3 and flat line all night, I have been working all weekend so bit tired for Monday. Note to myself, take one day for myself next weekend. I did walk in my favourite woods and saw three deer so that made me very happy.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Today might be the day I climb on Rascal's back for the first time in over a year. Anyone want to lay odds on how long I will stay there??


Good luck, I hope he doesn’t live up to his name!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Woke to 6.3 falling to 4.3 an hour later

Didn't see Bruce much yesterday, issues with his boiler so he had to wait in on the gas man, "fixed" it and left, Bruce went through to the kitchen after using the hot tap to find another puddle forming on the worktop underneath it    he's got his annual service on Thursday so he's just leaving it till then as doesn't want to take more time off but the lad said it was well past its best and needs replacing so he was going to be informing the council

Didn't get my Dettol wipes in my Morrison's order so had to order some online, £2.99 a pack of 110 wipes from Savers, Coop want £6 a pack!  ordered 6 packs

Hoping my DSN might respond to my email for request for help today, sent it on Friday but she only does 3 days a week and not sure when they are, feel so weak, haven't needed to ask for help in over 2 years 
xx


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all a nice 5.2 when I woke up today. Of to the bone doctor this morning to discuss my CT scan on the leg, I feel more surgery coming. It’s almost a year since I broke it and despite calcium and vitamin D being eaten like smarties not much progress in the healing.
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Fagor

7.8 and a bit disappointed.
4.5 at 04:30 and hungry so had 1/2 slice bread. Maybe DP - I have telephone clinic Wed so will raise then.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice 5.4, happy with that. Wet and windy today, apparently we are going to rise to the dizzy heights of 9 degrees today! -7 two days ago, don’t you just love the British weather? Ah well,it gives us something to talk about, not that I need any encouragement! Congrats on the HS @Paulbreen and good luck at the docs. Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Michael12421

@Paulbreen Congratulations on the HS


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Morning all-! 7.8 here, despite a lousy night.
Quite excited/anxious today as heading to 'click and collect' at Aldi for the first time! 
Stay safe all x


----------



## rebrascora

Paulbreen said:


> Morning all a nice 5.2 when I woke up today. Of to the bone doctor this morning to discuss my CT scan on the leg, I feel more surgery coming. It’s almost a year since I broke it and despite calcium and vitamin D being eaten like smarties not much progress in the healing.
> Have a great day folks!!


Congratulations on waking on the nominated optimum fasting reading... AKA getting an House Special!
Hope scan results are more promising than it sounds you expect. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all, this is my first check in, having been diagnosed three days ago  - yesterday was my first ever self test, which was 18.8, this morning was 15.3.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 again, I'm happy wiv that, starting to settle into a routine now regarding what I can eat so feel a little more confident


----------



## HenryBennett

Bazzlejet said:


> Good morning all, this is my first check in, having been diagnosed three days ago  - yesterday was my first ever self test, which was 18.8, this morning was 15.3.


Welcome. Sorry if I’ve missed it elsewhere, but what was your HbA1c when you were diagnosed and have you been offered any help by your GP?


----------



## rebrascora

Bazzlejet said:


> Good morning all, this is my first check in, having been diagnosed three days ago  - yesterday was my first ever self test, which was 18.8, this morning was 15.3.


Good to see you have joined us and you are already making progress in the right direction. Reducing those numbers slowly and steadily is the way to do it.


----------



## Snowwy

Welcome @Bazzlejet to the forum you will get great help here!
@Paulbreen congrats on HS, haven't had one of those for ages!
Just back from 5 mile run, not so cold...
Met next door neighbour in street as I finished, she was walking her dog. Told me she get Covid vaccine this morning (in her eighties!) and then has to stay in until Thursday when she goes for cataract op! Just a precaution against general infection. I don't know, appointments for stuff like red buses!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me this morning at 07:21 after a 6.4 yesterday at 07:28. The wife and I get my son to bed on Saturdays and then have a sit down dinner with a bottle (or two) of wine and I am consistently 6.4 on Sunday mornings. I suspect it is eating late.

Had a call with my GP this morning and he is happy for me to come off metformin and re-test my HbA1c in three months.   

My weight loss goal was to be under fifteen and a half stone by my birthday (14th). I was 15 stone 6.6 lbs this morning  with a BMI under 28 (27.8). The next target is to be under 15 stone 5 lbs which will be more than 4.5 stone off since I started. I find it hard to believe that I have lost over 60lbs! I do find that setting small, achievable goals is motivational for me. If I can get down to 13 stone 12lbs my BMI will be below 25 which is the big goal for this year but I'll do it by setting small goals along the way.

I've managed to take an exercise class every day this month so far. I do three days of indoor cycling and then a day of yoga and I've done 80 miles so far this month. I try and do 45 minutes per day. The Kick-Start the Year Challenge is to take a class every day in January - so far so good!


----------



## HenryBennett

@adrian1der that‘s amazing. I bet you’ve never felt better.


----------



## adrian1der

I do indeed @HenryBennett


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> Welcome. Sorry if I’ve missed it elsewhere, but what was your HbA1c when you were diagnosed and have you been offered any help by your GP?


Henry, this is his introductory thread.... 
Newbie type 2 | Diabetes UK
HbA1c not known by the OP yet but looks like it will be a high one and I suspect may be misdiagnosed Type 1


----------



## HenryBennett

@rebrascora 
Thx Barbara.


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.9 here.

The tide was right out this morning so we had an extra long walk. Lots of sandpipers around, mostly having words with the raucous seagulls, by the looks of it.

@Kaylz I hope the DN gets back to you ASAP. 
@Bexlee - people’d have to be daft not to realise how hard teachers are working atm! Good for you.


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> Had a call with my GP this morning and he is happy for me to come off metformin and re-test my HbA1c in three months.


@adrian1der 
Well done! You must be so pleased!

Also great results with your weight loss & exercise. I agree with your strategy of setting staged realistic targets.  You must be enjoying the benefits of your new regime. Fantastic!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> @Kaylz I hope the DN gets back to you ASAP.


Thanks, she's stumped, she can't do anything to get fast tracked to get me out of here and only thing she sees as working to stop my BG increasing in the afternoon is to remove the cause (my grandad) which my mum won't do for me so I'll just have to put up with it unfortunately, she sounded like she was nearly in tears and was struggling to understand that even though I've explained and raised my concerns why I'm still having to go through it but hey ho xx


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i hope your horse is ok now
@adrian1der , thats great news. Well done.
@Paulbreen congratulations on the HS.
@Bazzlejet welcome to the forum
@Kaylz, you are not weak. We all need help sometimes. Hope she rings back soon x


----------



## adrian1der

Christy said:


> @adrian1der
> Well done! You must be so pleased!
> 
> Also great results with your weight loss & exercise. I agree with your strategy of setting staged realistic targets.  You must be enjoying the benefits of your new regime. Fantastic!


Thanks @Christy 
Haven't stopped grinning all morning   

At first he suggested re-testing in six months and then coming off metformin but with a bit of prodding he agreed I could come off straight away and re-test in three


----------



## Inamuddle

Was 8 before bed after a spike, followed by a sudden drop after 2 units correction. Woke at still 8 which feels like a good result for me. Lovely delivery box of fruit veg eggs and milk arrived this morning. Will be having mushroom omlette for lunch. Discovered that i can get my prescription fro the outside window of the chemist in sainsbury's which will save me having to get someone to collect. Just going to have to cancel i think the desperately needed eye test for new glasses as really too much of a risk.
 My 85 year old mum is now saying she will refuse to go to get her vaccination,  lets hope they will come to her, even if she is not in a care home, only sheltered accommodation. I haven't seen her for 11 months, and she always sounds like she is on her last legs (i have been thru lots of emotions with the situation and my sister is looking after her) but have resigned myself to the fact that i may not see her again.


----------



## SueEK

Forgot that it was my 2nd diaversary Friday last, feel like I've had it forever lol. Had a word with the diabetes nurse where I work due to my morning numbers being consistently in the late 7s or 8s with not much change in my diet, if anything eating less carbs.  She says it is 'the nature of the beast' and I  may need to go back up to 4 metformin although my hba1c is ok but is slowly increasing, will wait and see what my next hba1c is.  Being sent along to our other surgery for Covid vaccine in an hour, horray.
That's all for now folks!!


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> Thanks @Christy
> Haven't stopped grinning all morning


I can tell! And you've updated your signature too wish there were clapping emojis....


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> A 5.1 for me this morning at 07:21 after a 6.4 yesterday at 07:28. The wife and I get my son to bed on Saturdays and then have a sit down dinner with a bottle (or two) of wine and I am consistently 6.4 on Sunday mornings. I suspect it is eating late.
> 
> Had a call with my GP this morning and he is happy for me to come off metformin and re-test my HbA1c in three months.
> 
> My weight loss goal was to be under fifteen and a half stone by my birthday (14th). I was 15 stone 6.6 lbs this morning  with a BMI under 28 (27.8). The next target is to be under 15 stone 5 lbs which will be more than 4.5 stone off since I started. I find it hard to believe that I have lost over 60lbs! I do find that setting small, achievable goals is motivational for me. If I can get down to 13 stone 12lbs my BMI will be below 25 which is the big goal for this year but I'll do it by setting small goals along the way.
> 
> I've managed to take an exercise class every day this month so far. I do three days of indoor cycling and then a day of yoga and I've done 80 miles so far this month. I try and do 45 minutes per day. The Kick-Start the Year Challenge is to take a class every day in January - so far so good!


Well done Adrian, great achievement and you're so right to set small but achievable goals. x


----------



## adrian1der

When I was first diagnosed I was left feeling pretty low. It did seem like I had been given a slow sentence towards dreadful complications. Then I joined the forum and saw all the amazing results that all of you were achieving and had achieved and it made me realise that if they can do it so can I! 

Without your help, support and the amazing inspirational stories you have all shared I wouldn't be where I am now so a big thank you to each and everyone of you. You have been incredible. If my journey can inspire just one other person to take active control of their condition the way you all inspired me then I will be a very happy man indeed.

Time for a quick cup of tea and then I'll hit the bike


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 4.5 on a grey day, done a Lidl`s shop prices gradually creeping up.
Heart unit phoned whilst I was in Lidl`s nearly gave me a heart attack, just wanted to
make me an appointment for heart scan so told them to phone back, when I got home
the Pharmacy driver turned up with a pump spray to spray under my tongue don`t no nowt
about it.

Broncho @rebrascora stay on Rascal if you can and hope Me Me hoof will heal without
any visit from the vet.

Congratulations on HS @Paulbreen and hope the appointment went well.

Well done @adrian1der great result, well done.

Welcome @Bazzlejet nice to have you onboard, yes moving in the right direction keep it up.

Take care folks stay safe, no @Lanny yet?


----------



## Veenorthants

@adrian1der well done you, that's a great achievement
@SueEK thats what my doctor told me it was the nature of the beast.  Quite frustrating really I broke down in tears up'd the meds but as youve seen not much of a difference.
@rebrascora hope Rascal kept you on and that Meme improves


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> Was 8 before bed after a spike, followed by a sudden drop after 2 units correction. Woke at still 8 which feels like a good result for me. Lovely delivery box of fruit veg eggs and milk arrived this morning. Will be having mushroom omlette for lunch. Discovered that i can get my prescription fro the outside window of the chemist in sainsbury's which will save me having to get someone to collect. Just going to have to cancel i think the desperately needed eye test for new glasses as really too much of a risk.
> My 85 year old mum is now saying she will refuse to go to get her vaccination,  lets hope they will come to her, even if she is not in a care home, only sheltered accommodation. I haven't seen her for 11 months, and she always sounds like she is on her last legs (i have been thru lots of emotions with the situation and my sister is looking after her) but have resigned myself to the fact that i may not see her again.


So sorry you can`t see your mum just hang in there you don`t know you won`t see her, fingers crossed. {{{HUGS}}}

Seems a pity to miss your eye test they`re so good with safety, I went a few weeks ago a good safe environment.


----------



## Inamuddle

@KARNAK i know, keep wondering if i am being neurotic or not about the opticians. Haven't been able to contact them anyway phone just keeps ringing. I think the spray you have been given sounds like the stuff they gave me in the ambulance when i had my heart attack. I don't know what its for tho? Re my mum, its complicated i did try to see her from a distance in the summer but she refused to see me. My sister who has no complications and is 52 yrs old is so terrified of the virus she won't go out even to the shops or chemist and is making my mum stay inside her flat. Thats why i have given up.


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> When I was first diagnosed I was left feeling pretty low. It did seem like I had been given a slow sentence towards dreadful complications. Then I joined the forum and saw all the amazing results that all of you were achieving and had achieved and it made me realise that if they can do it so can I!
> 
> Without your help, support and the amazing inspirational stories you have all shared I wouldn't be where I am now so a big thank you to each and everyone of you. You have been incredible. If my journey can inspire just one other person to take active control of their condition the way you all inspired me then I will be a very happy man indeed.
> 
> Time for a quick cup of tea and then I'll hit the bike


You’ve done amazing. Well done.


----------



## HenryBennett

@KARNAK and @Inamuddle, I’m 99% certain what you’ve been given is a Glyceryl Trinitrate spray. To be sprayed under your tongue if you have angina pains. I’ve never had to use mine and no longer carry it around with me. Google it to understand what it does and how to use it.


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> @KARNAK i know, keep wondering if i am being neurotic or not about the opticians. Haven't been able to contact them anyway phone just keeps ringing. I think the spray you have been given sounds like the stuff they gave me in the ambulance when i had my heart attack. I don't know what its for tho? Re my mum, its complicated i did try to see her from a distance in the summer but she refused to see me. My sister who has no complications and is 52 yrs old is so terrified of the virus she won't go out even to the shops or chemist and is making my mum stay inside her flat. Thats why i have given up.


I’m over 6 months overdue my opticians appointment, I broke my main specs two months ago and wearing my spares which give me a headache but I really don’t want to go. Half an hour in a small room with someone so close they could snog you. No thanks! We’re all different when it comes to risk, I’m shielding again as I don’t have a spleen so won’t chance anything. It’s not that I think the opticians aren’t Covid secure I’m 100% certain they are. I worked there before I retired and obviously know the staff extremely well. They understand my reticent and my optometrist isn’t too concerned at the moment. Do what you feel is right for you not what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Bexlee

5.9 for me today. I’m sitting in a dim room feeling a bit sorry for myself with a sore eye as I had “the eyeball injection” for the 1st time today for macular oedema. It a bit sting-ey. Had no idea what it all entailed before I but it wasn’t too bad really and they explained everything which as a science geek was quite interesting !


----------



## ColinUK

Bittersweet today. Woke up to a 5.2 (yay me) and to a perfectly normal cat. 
Within an hour or so it was clear that Peluche wasn’t well. He was utterly listless, didn’t flicker his ears at sounds, not even Dreamies in his proximity registered. 
Rushed to the fantastic Beaumont Sainsbury Animal Hospital to see what was happening.
Total systemic failure. He ought to have died in his sleep but instead he was put to rest early this afternoon. 
I’m ok but yes I’m going to eat my feelings and sod the consequences. 

Coming back to a more than empty home was difficult and it’ll be difficult for a while I’m sure. Already had a preliminary tidy of the myriad of little toys but the big stuff will wait until tomorrow I think.

First saw him when he was just 8 weeks old. He almost made 18.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, pobre Peluche.   What a cutie. Sorry to hear you’ve lost your cat @ColinUK.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK thats so sad, I’m sorry but what a wonderful age. I’m sure you will miss him so much, many hugs for you xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

So very sorry for your loss @ColinUK. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## eggyg

Oh @ColinUK I’m so sorry about your beautiful pussy cat. That’s quite an age but I’m sure that’s no consolation. Eat what you want. No judgment here. Take care.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK  i'm so so sorry to hear about Peluche. He looked a beautiful cat. Big hugs to you x


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5.9 for me today. I’m sitting in a dim room feeling a bit sorry for myself with a sore eye as I had “the eyeball injection” for the 1st time today for macular oedema. It a bit sting-ey. Had no idea what it all entailed before I but it wasn’t too bad really and they explained everything which as a science geek was quite interesting !


I'm sitting here with my stomach turning over at the thought of that injection! I hope you're ok


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK so sorry to hear of your loss, it certainly is difficult getting used to an empty home, thought are with you and sending hugs xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bexlee really? I didn't find any of mines stung, felt really dry afterwards though almost as if there was sand in it xx


----------



## Robin

Aw, @ColinUK , I’m sorry to hear about Peluche, it was a good age, but you will miss him.


----------



## HenryBennett

@ColinUK I’m very sorry to hear that. Eight weeks to nearly 18 years is a long time. A big loss.


----------



## Maca44

Hi Colin,
I'm a cat lover and have 3 but one is 15yrs and almost blind being on meds has helped him but it will soon be time to put him to rest. They always come and cuddle up to me at night as my wife is away training I can't imagine life without a cat they are amazing animals. So sorry for you 18yrs is a long time and so sudden.


----------



## KARNAK

HenryBennett said:


> @KARNAK and @Inamuddle, I’m 99% certain what you’ve been given is a Glyceryl Trinitrate spray. To be sprayed under your tongue if you have angina pains. I’ve never had to use mine and no longer carry it around with me. Google it to understand what it does and how to use it.


Sorry @HenryBennett  your wrong in my case, its WD 40 with a red top and you have to spray it
after every evacuation.  

Your perfectly correct @HenryBennett sorry for the mix up but I do prefer the first version.  and you thought I wasn`t going to be about? unlucky.


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Bittersweet today. Woke up to a 5.2 (yay me) and to a perfectly normal cat.
> Within an hour or so it was clear that Peluche wasn’t well. He was utterly listless, didn’t flicker his ears at sounds, not even Dreamies in his proximity registered.
> Rushed to the fantastic Beaumont Sainsbury Animal Hospital to see what was happening.
> Total systemic failure. He ought to have died in his sleep but instead he was put to rest early this afternoon.
> I’m ok but yes I’m going to eat my feelings and sod the consequences.
> 
> Coming back to a more than empty home was difficult and it’ll be difficult for a while I’m sure. Already had a preliminary tidy of the myriad of little toys but the big stuff will wait until tomorrow I think.
> 
> First saw him when he was just 8 weeks old. He almost made 18.
> View attachment 15920View attachment 15921View attachment 15922View attachment 15923


Oh Colin mate so sorry such a handsome cat you did your best and we are all so sad for you, take care of yourself please man {{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today with a very sore arm, actually woke me up around 4.30, still I’m not complaining. Off to work again, have a good day. @ColinUK been thinking of you x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 this morning. 
@ColinUK know how it feels, lost two, one 18 and one 20 yrs...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all it’s a 9 for me 

Sorry for your loss @ColinUK


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.2 for me and slightly, but pleasantly, surprised as I had some mashed potato last night.


----------



## rebrascora

I'm doing an @Lanny in that I am at odds with the normal circadian rhythm. 

Got home in a right strop with life, the universe and all that at 5.10pm last night after struggling to get anything meaningful done at the yard (I didn't manage to ride Rascal and got half of him clipped but the clipper blades kept jamming up and eventually I had to walk away from it as I was just getting too stressed... then realised that my BG was into the teens which was probably why I was feeling so agitated, so jabbed in 3 units which was maybe a little generous but have been sick of stacking small corrections recently. Next thing I knew, I was 3.4 with a vertical downward arrow, so got a prudent amount of carbs into me, came up and then went down again. Got home feeling well chewed off and had a couple of small glasses of red wine with a decent amount of cheese and some olives. Levels went up to 9 and I couldn't be bothered with any of it anymore, so I climbed into bed at 6.30pm and went to sleep. Set my alarm for 8.15pm to get up and do evening stables but slept through it and woke at 11.20pm on... 
*4.9*
... so I am classing that as my fasting reading because I haven't been to sleep since. Currently got the oven on and cooking all sorts of stuff which will be dinner not breakfast and then I will go back to sleep for a few hours and hope that when I wake up, I will be more on an even keel and actually achieve something!! Argghh!!!  

@ColinUK. So very sorry for your loss. I hope it is some consolation that the end came relatively quickly, although as an owner that makes the shock of it worse, but from Peluche's perspective that has to be the best way to go.  I know you will be devastated and I hope whatever you ate and drank last night, helped ease the pain a little. Sending lots of (((hugs)))

@HenryBennett Congrats on your HS. You didn't have to tell us you had mash last night to achieve it.... that just rubs our noses in it!!


----------



## ColinUK

Thanks everyone. 
Last night was tough but I cleared some of his things away immediately. Also found someone to take the drinking fountain and have his menagerie use it. 
It does feel that by doing that it’s almost akin to donating an organ or something. 

Peluche used to jump onto the bed when I made it clear that I was going to bed. Used to snuggle up to my shoulder and pretty much sleep there all night. So it feels quite peculiar not having his furry warmth next to me all night. 
Back when I had both him and his brother they both sleep on the bed with me. Jasper at my shoulder and Peluche at my feet. 
Miss them both terribly this morning.

The biggest wrench is not feeling his head on my hand. So simple but so, so trusting and loving.

And I swear I could hear Jasper pottering around last night.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to post my number for this morning!

I ate yesterday. Butter chicken curry, spinach and carrot rice, two peshwari naans. 

Oh and an entire Charlie Bighams chocolate fondant with some double cream.

6.9 this morning. 

I’ll leave the double entendre to Ted


----------



## Maca44

4 for me, today is wet but I am looking forward to the day, I think although I get bad anxiety/depression and have had for years, the changes in my diet are lifting my mood.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4 for me, today is wet but I am looking forward to the day, I think although I get bad anxiety/depression and have had for years, the changes in my diet are lifting my mood.


As another blessed with the touch of depression etc, it’s clear that there’s a huge correlation between what I eat and my mood over the next few days so it’s great that you’re finding the positives too x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2

@ColinUK , I’m sorry to hear about Peluche.  It is really tough and very strange.  It is six months tomorrow since Lola died and I still talk to her! Every morning!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Dawn has departed as quickly as she came.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 9.2
> 
> @ColinUK , I’m sorry to hear about Peluche.  It is really tough and very strange.  It is six months tomorrow since Lola died and I still talk to her! Every morning!


I used to talk to Jasper about Peluche. 
I’m a little adrift today that’s for sure.

Does Lola talk back?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for.me.

I never get used to losing one of the cats @ColinUK .


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.1, so near yet so far. I’ll leave the HSs to @HenryBennett, congratulations. Should we start calling them HBs? Mash potato is my nemesis even with insulin! After yesterday’s wet, wild and mild weather, we’re back to the frost. Still very dark at the moment but supposed to be a grand day so a walk is definitely in order today, didn’t leave the house yesterday. Stay safe everyone. One  day nearer to our vaccine.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I'm an unplanned for £79.99 down, mum cut the wire on the hoover a couple of weeks ago, stripped them back, wrapped electrical tape round, yesterday it cut out whilst in use, she messed about with the wires giving herself an electric shock in the process so I've had to get her a new hoover, ordered at Argos, Linda picking it up hopefully Thursday but as there was an issue with the site there's 2 pending payments for it in my bank account! Called at 19:57 so was pushing it as they close at 20:00 but got through and she said 1 of them wouldn't be taken

Grandad got a phone call yesterday asking him to go up for his first COVID vaccine today so I'll find  out how he got on when I phone him tonight

Anyway first 5.2 of the year for me this morning
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.7 for me, and thats after a JB. Noticing levels getting a bit too low, might have to dial the basal back half a unit and see what happens. Although on the days when i'm working at home and not in school, levels stay good so this basal is ok. Oh how i long for the days when i am in work all the time or not working, much easier to sort insulin.
Anyway, have a good day everyone


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well I'm an unplanned for £79.99 down, mum cut the wire on the hoover a couple of weeks ago, stripped them back, wrapped electrical tape round, yesterday it cut out whilst in use, she messed about with the wires giving herself an electric shock in the process so I've had to get her a new hoover, ordered at Argos, Linda picking it up hopefully Thursday but as there was an issue with the site there's 2 pending payments for it in my bank account! Called at 19:57 so was pushing it as they close at 20:00 but got through and she said 1 of them wouldn't be taken
> 
> Grandad got a phone call yesterday asking him to go up for his first COVID vaccine today so I'll find  out how he got on when I phone him tonight
> 
> Anyway first 5.2 of the year for me this morning
> xx


Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz. Hope your mum is ok after the shock and your Grandad gets on ok. For some reason our town isn't getting any vaccines through. My mum spoke to the GP about something then asked him about the vaccine. He said they had been ringing every day but no one could tell them when it was coming but other towns around seem to have haf them!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.5 for me today. 
A wet grey day out there but things to do. 
May everyone's day be smooth. X


----------



## grovesy

freesia said:


> Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz. Hope your mum is ok after the shock and your Grandad gets on ok. For some reason our town isn't getting any vaccines through. My mum spoke to the GP about something then asked him about the vaccine. He said they had been ringing every day but no one could tell them when it was coming but other towns around seem to have haf them!


There was a map on one of the news paper websites with a coloured map of sites and large swathes of the country don't have many sites.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Congratulations on the HS @Kaylz. Hope your mum is ok after the shock and your Grandad gets on ok. For some reason our town isn't getting any vaccines through. My mum spoke to the GP about something then asked him about the vaccine. He said they had been ringing every day but no one could tell them when it was coming but other towns around seem to have haf them!


She's got sore hands but then again I told her not to mess with it, apparently she thought she'd switched the socket off but she'd turned the one the kettle was plugged into off instead    something I really could have done without with Bruce's birthday in 8 days etc but can't have cat litter piling up through the house and that lol, didn't have a clue they were doing them here at the moment until grandad got his call xx


----------



## Fagor

6.6 before breakfast.
Down from 6.9 at bed when had 8g carbs.
4.5 at 02:30 with 8g carbs
3.5 at 04:30 with 8g carbs.
Thanks to Libre for spotting the low values or might have been lower at breakfast.
Hope to get out today, Monday was rained off.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all, 15.9 this morning, 0.7 up on yesterday morning 

Have a great day


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all a nice 5.6 this morning after the best 24 hours in my living memory, my line never went higher than 6.0 or lower than 4.8, I’m very impressed with myself (I’m trying to be low carb <35g per meal this week).
Leg bone doesn’t want to heal so looks like a new bigger pin from my knee to my ankle and a bone graft. 
have a great day folks!!


----------



## Gwynn

5.0 on the money.

Would you believe it this is the first time I have recorded 5.0 !


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 06:56 on a wet and dreary West Berkshire morning. At least it is mild so the chickens didn't have to wait for me to get dressed this morning. I ventured out in my dressing gown. I was a bit apprehensive about this morning's reading as yesterday was my first day with no meds. More than happy with the result.

@HenryBennett and @Kaylz congrats on the HSs
@ColinUK sorry for your loss.


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett and @Kaylz congratulations on the getting a HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   7.0 on the Accu Chek this morning.

Hopefully, once your grandad has his jab your anxiety will dial down a few notches @Kaylz .


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Hopefully, once your grandad has his jab your anxiety will dial down a few notches @Kaylz .


Unfortunately it won't as he'll still touch things out and about and then come in here touching things before washing his hands, its that that gets me wound up more so it won't help me at all xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately it won't as he'll still touch things out and about and then come in here touching things before washing his hands, its that that gets me wound up more so it won't help me at all xx


This is a long shot would he use hand gel? I have a pocket size one in what I still think of as my dog walking bag, and use the gel when I touch say a gate or fence when out on walk.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> This is a long shot would he use hand gel? I have a pocket size one in what I still think of as my dog walking bag, and use the gel when I touch say a gate or fence when out on walk.


No, we have been trying to get him to do this from the beginning for obvious reasons but he just doesn't care and even now he tries I forgot I had to wash my hands after almost a year, he's 88 he's not going to change even if it does mean he's putting others at risk xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram Congratulations on the HS. Such a large number of these lately. Not me though.


----------



## Inamuddle

eggyg said:


> I’m over 6 months overdue my opticians appointment, I broke my main specs two months ago and wearing my spares which give me a headache but I really don’t want to go. Half an hour in a small room with someone so close they could snog you. No thanks! We’re all different when it comes to risk, I’m shielding again as I don’t have a spleen so won’t chance anything. It’s not that I think the opticians aren’t Covid secure I’m 100% certain they are. I worked there before I retired and obviously know the staff extremely well. They understand my reticent and my optometrist isn’t too concerned at the moment. Do what you feel is right for you not what anyone else thinks.


A 9 this morning. Thanks @eggyg if I can get thru to them I will cancel have no intention of snogging the optician though....now when I do go that thought will be implanted in my head. Hopefully by end of Feb I will have had the vaccination and be a bit more confident.


----------



## adrian1der

@Anitram - congrats on the HS. Well done Martin


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> No, we have been trying to get him to do this from the beginning for obvious reasons but he just doesn't care and even now he tries I forgot I had to wash my hands after almost a year, he's 88 he's not going to change even if it does mean he's putting others at risk xx


Sounds as though he thinks he is invincible.


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> A 9 this morning. Thanks @eggyg if I can get thru to them I will cancel have no intention of snogging the optician though....now when I do go that thought will be implanted in my head. Hopefully by end of Feb I will have had the vaccination and be a bit more confident.


Me too, fingers crossed for vaccination soon. I need new specs!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg I wouldn’t mind half an hour or so in a room with someone so close that they were in snogging range.
As long as they were maybe Henry Cavill.


----------



## freesia

Congratulations @Anitram on your HS


----------



## Michael12421

grovesy said:


> Sounds as though he thinks he is invincible.


Or he just doesn't think.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> My wife had a Teams meeting scheduled with colleagues in Japan this morning, at 8am our time, which meant our usual morning routine of breakfast then walk to get a newspaper was off. That's OK, I thought - at least I won't have to get up at the usual time then. However, I'd forgotten it was bin day and sure enough they woke me with the usual racket with the recycling boxes, so I decided I might as well get up and have breakfast anyway.
> 
> Maybe I should write and thank them, because look what I got:-
> 
> View attachment 15935
> 
> Have a good day, everyone..!!
> 
> Martin


Congratulations! It’s bin day for us tomorrow, I’m hoping for a HS!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I wouldn’t mind half an hour or so in a room with someone so close that they were in snogging range.
> As long as they were maybe Henry Cavill.


I really like my optician, she was my boss for three years, but she’s definitely not my type! Now if my optician was Idris Elba, for example, now you’re talking!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I wouldn’t mind half an hour or so in a room with someone so close that they were in snogging range.
> As long as they were maybe Henry Cavill.


LMAO


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 2.7 haven`t got a clue, struggling to raise levels still only 3.8 and hopefully rising.
Had it before, last year, when it took me a few days to get over it no rhyme or reason, so everyone
I`ll deal with it no well meaning advice please.

HS`s are doing well again congratulations @HenryBennett, @Kaylz, @Anitram.

You can call me Idris @eggyg we can meet up on the island of Elba.


ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I wouldn’t mind half an hour or so in a room with someone so close that they were in snogging range.
> As long as they were maybe Henry Cavill.


   What you like Colin?

Take care folks stay safe. No @Lanny again.


----------



## Inamuddle

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I wouldn’t mind half an hour or so in a room with someone so close that they were in snogging range.
> As long as they were maybe Henry Cavill.


That made my day, still laughing. 
I think because of Christmas collections my bin men are due on Friday, so I am aiming for a HS at the end of the week.
Have rebooked opticians for end of feb.
Now I need to speak to the Diabetes team, but I am wondering if they were to give me a trial of the Libre would I have to go into the hospital to be show how to use it?


----------



## Ditto

Henry's a bit lantern jaw for me, I'd rather have Matthew outta Downton Abbey.  So sorry about your pet. 

7.5 @ 7.35am and yesterday (dunno why I didn't post!) 8.3 @ 6.20am


----------



## Robin

Inamuddle said:


> That made my day, still laughing.
> I think because of Christmas collections my bin men are due on Friday, so I am aiming for a HS at the end of the week.
> Have rebooked opticians for end of feb.
> Now I need to speak to the Diabetes team, but I am wondering if they were to give me a trial of the Libre would I have to go into the hospital to be show how to use it?


When I got my Libre on prescription just before Christmas, they emailed all the paperwork over for me to fill in on line, and I attended a training Webinar on line that was organised by Abbot, so I didn’t have to go anywhere near the hospital.


----------



## Bexlee

It was a 5.1 this morning and pretty flat line all night.

Eye fine today.

Just indulged in some shortbread, special day tomorrow and early gift from the nephews and niece. Delivery man was hilarious. Delivered said gift, went,  about 9 min later he came back with new libre reader. Talk about a puzzled face !

I might have had a bit of flapjack now too!!!


----------



## Lanny

02:35 BS 10.7 

Sorry I having been on here but, not been well the last few days! My asthma & breathing is really troubling me & using a lot of inhalers that barely had any effect! But, seem to have turned a corner now in that my breathing is a bit easier. Been battling high BS & at one point yesterday, after all the inhalers of 40 puffs (not all at once but, 10 minutes apart in batches of 10 as in my asthma plan) it was 20.1. I stopped at that point as I’d actually lost count of how many times I used the inhaler but, my heart was racing like a train & my whole body was jumpy like I’d had too much adrenaline & my breathing was still wheezy. So, I propped up my two pillows & tried to rest as much as I could but, couldn’t sleep with all that Ventolin  in my system. Had a sleep eventually & just awake & felt the difference instantly! Still a bit short of breath, going to toilet & back, but, no sign of wheezing!

Hopefully things will be better tomorrow? I’ll call my GP if they’re not!

Not read any posts yet & will catch up when I can. Got an email about a PM from Ted & answered that first before posting here so you lot know what’s going on too!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny sorry you have been feeling so poorly and hope today is a much better one for you, take good care.
7.3 for me today, must dash. Have a good one x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning @Lanny hope things improve!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning it’s a 9 for me

Have a good day and stay safe


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 from me this morning. I hope the rain clears as I’d rather go for a walk than exercise indoors.


----------



## Gruers

8.7 this morning, a bit naughty last night I had apple strudel and ice cream, loved it though
have a good day everybody


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning everyone a nice comfortable 6.2 this morning and flat line again for the last 24 hours, the very low carb diet seems to pay off but it’s so boring.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.6 for me this morning. Dashing off to Sainsburys to get shopping before getting back on laptop to resource and respond.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Have a diabetes review with the nurse at my GP surgery and a medication review with my GP, both telephone appointments, this afternoon. Not sure there’s much to discuss with either, had blood tests, foot tickling, BP etc done in person in the surgery just before Christmas. I suppose we can tick some boxes.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.2 for me.

Let's see what carnage awaits in the home office. Several large jobs running overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel - another HS - well done.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  8.3 here.

Hope you feel much better today @Lanny.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

1 day (hopefully) until the new hoover is picked up, must remember to forward the text with everything needed to MIL later!

A disappointing 8.4 for me, probably caused by the distressing nightmare I woke screaming from  don't expect levels to improve much today either, 1 - grandad due in the afternoon and 2 - I've hurt the bottom of my back while standing up after administering my breakfast bolus   
xx


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Have tweaked a few meals but can't stop eating sprouts, I used to hate them but they are like sweet's for me now so its a good job I am alone in my van most of the day   .


----------



## Fagor

4.5 today, down from 9.1 at bed (even with a snackette).
Def not DP last two days, see what happens at telephone clinic today, may reduce LA.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning.  
Well done @khskel on the HS. 
@Lanny, please take good care and I hope you're feeling better soon.

Dez


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.2 today!
Gosh @ColinUK thanks for the heads up re Henry Cavill, who has completely missed my radar- what a very handsome chap! 
Busy day today trying some new low carb recipes (bread and cheesecake) , I'm not a good cook so we shall see! 
Have a great day all x


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all, 16.2 this morning 

Looking forward to having my first chat with my nurse this evening and sorting a way forward. On a plus side, bought some scales and now measuring ALL my intake. Knocked up a spreadsheet for all the nutritional values to, so now i can track exactly what's going in


----------



## eggyg

Morning. I’ve had a lie in, it was light when I woke! But disappointed with a 5.8 as @Anitram promised me a HS as it was bin day, but TBF it’s  recycling today so maybe next Wednesday. Frosty  here at the moment but supposed to rain. Off to have my brunch as it’s that late. Have a good day and stay safe. 
@Lanny hope you feel better soon. @khskel congrats, again, on your HS. @Anitram take your sun specs, I made that mistake one year, it was November and pouring down so didn’t bother, I was like a drunk woman walking home, it’s amazing how bright rain is!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  hopefully you’re feeling better soon.

@Iwillgetthere I saw him first but I’m open to sharing lol

Bagged up most of Peluche’s things last night and put them out for collection today. Didn’t hear the dustcart trundle up the road and was fearful that they’d still be there but just checked and all gone. Sad but relieved they’ve gone. Litter tray, scratching post, toys, food etc. All the stuff which takes up space and you can’t help but see. 
New home confirmed for the drinking fountain and the slow feeding bowl. Both packed with unopened packs of Dreamies in the boxes too because what else am I going to do with them?!

Have been looking at websites like Battersea etc and not entirely closed to the idea of adopting a rescue but not for a while I think.

Anyway.... just tested and scored a 6.1 today.


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning. I have just discovered home made fruit yoghurt (slow learner). I really like it.


----------



## adrian1der

I've joined @khskel this morning with a 5.2 at 06:51 on a dull and damp West Berks morning. It's still mild so did the chickens in my dressing gown again. It is a good job we are isolated as I must looks a right fool in dressing gown and wellies!

Hope you feel better soon @Lanny


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> Have been looking at websites like Battersea etc and not entirely closed to the idea of adopting a rescue but not for a while I think.


One of my Mum's best friends always had rescue cats. She would sit on the floor and the first cat that came up to her for fuss was the one she took home. All of the ones I remember were incredibly affectionate


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der - Congratulations on the HS.  There are so many of these readings lately, I'm beginning to feel left out!


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK - I know that it is a bit soon but if you decide to adopt a new cat then please rescue one - there are so many cats and dogs that need a loving new home.


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK I've had 5 cats in my life, only 2 since kittens, 2 we took in to give them better lives (one came riddled with worms and fleas, skinny as anything etc) and one moved in himself after walking back  almost 14 miles on a few occasions as he and his owner moved but he clearly didn't want to leave so his owner was happy for my mum to have him as at least she knew he was safe and had a warm, loving home, rescuing is great as most of them haven't had a great life in the past so I'd encourage that route too when you feel up to it xx


----------



## Snowwy

Saw this earlier, thought it was worth sharing?


----------



## RirisR

Good morning, went to bed at a 6.5 and
this morning pleased with the 6.9 on waking


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> @ColinUK - I know that it is a bit soon but if you decide to adopt a new cat then please rescue one - there are so many cats and dogs that need a loving new home.


When I initially decided to get a cat it was really important to me to have some knowledge of personality type. 
i was quite frequently ill with depression and couldn’t have coped with a particularly vocal cat for example, and home meant that it would have to be an indoor cat. 
If I did go down the route of adoption etc then they’d still have to be an indoor one. 

But as I say, this is way too soon to even consider it tbh.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> When I initially decided to get a cat it was really important to me to have some knowledge of personality type.
> i was quite frequently ill with depression and couldn’t have coped with a particularly vocal cat for example, and home meant that it would have to be an indoor cat.
> If I did go down the route of adoption etc then they’d still have to be an indoor one.
> 
> But as I say, this is way too soon to even consider it tbh.


When you do decide to do this Colin, possibly try for fostering, that way you will get a good idea of what the cat's personality is like and whether you 'suit each other' without any permanent commitment.  I would love to have a cat again but my dog might eat it and my DIL is allergic to cats - shame.


----------



## Lanny

Just caught up on this thread!

I’m so sorry about your cat’s passing @ColinUK  Almost 18 was a grand old age & he got to see you one last time; maybe that’s what he waited for?

Welcome to newbie, on the thread, @Bazzlejet  We all have to start somewhere & please don’t let the really low waking figures, some are too low & even hypo, that others post here put you off! I used to think when I first started posted here that I’ll never get readings that good but, keep working at it & be as good as you can, don’t HAVE to be saintly ALL the time, I & others too DO occasionally break out & are BAD, & you will eventually get there: maybe even bag a few House Special’s of 5.2; deemed to be the perfect waking reading as it’s not too low, not too high & gives good wriggle room for a post breakfast rise without going over target! And a cheeky little signature  from me!

PS:- Wasn’t quite my usual self earlier, feel a bit better & have to readdress the issue! So, a rather belated greeting from me for a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

There! THAT’S cheered ME up a bit too!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> I've joined @khskel this morning with a 5.2 at 06:51 on a dull and damp West Berks morning. It's still mild so did the chickens in my dressing gown again. It is a good job we are isolated as I must looks a right fool in dressing gown and wellies!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Lanny


Firstly congrats on the HS and secondly I quite often fill my bird feeders before I do anything else and quite happily go up and down the garden in dressing gown and wellies! I have near neighbours and I’m sure they think I’m nuts!


----------



## Inamuddle

Good Afternoon and hugs to everyone who is having a bad day. 7.8 This morning, it rose quite quickly before I ate though..Still not managed to speak to diabetic team, although will try again when I can get myself out of my dressing gown and wake up properly (had a bad night)


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> When you do decide to do this Colin, possibly try for fostering, that way you will get a good idea of what the cat's personality is like and whether you 'suit each other' without any permanent commitment.  I would love to have a cat again but my dog might eat it and my DIL is allergic to cats - shame.


You make your dog sound like it’s from Baskerville Hall!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> You make your dog sound like it’s from Baskerville Hall!


Haha, not quite but if a cat runs she’s gone, we have two that come in the garden one just sits there and she goes nowhere near it but the other one runs and she’s off, I certainly wouldn’t trust her. To be fair it’s more my DIL, she has dreadful asthma and cat hair is the worst for her.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK I've always gone and got a new kitten as soon as possible after I lost an "old friend". Try Cats Protection. They do such an amazing job. All our cats have been "rescue" cats, and lived for 18, 15 and 13 years. Our current one was born and lived for a short while on the top of a 3 storey building before being rescued. 
She's nearly 7 years old now, a house cat, and as healthy as can be.

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 5.8 after struggling yesterday with low BGL`s ended up checking every hour,
had a large dinner about 17:30 reduced the bolus, back down to 4.2 and dropping 2 hours
later. All sorted now everything stable only thing is I can`t check any readings, the meter
is faulty I think, must have been when I smashed it to bits, dunno why it wont read maybe the
French can sort it out? Why the French you ask? no obvious reason except I threw it off the
pier after that, next stop France.

Congratulations @adrian1der & @khskel on HS.



Lanny said:


> There! THAT’S cheered ME up a bit too!


Cheered us up too @Lanny, take care we`re here for you. xx

Take care stay safe folks, good luck to everyone who had appointments today.


----------



## Bexlee

5.8 this morning. Seems shortbread and flapjack didn’t bother too much  I’ll push it with birthday cake tonight 

Busy on line day.  I feel we need to teach the nations young people to read ..... squarely at the English departments door!!! Although today (sorry @freesia !) I’m blaming my primary school year 6 teacher sister! Honestly....

I will see you live and in person in real life on-line at 10.00am

And the responses
Is it live ?
What time does it start? 
Will you actually be there ? 

Oh well always change of  a repeat tomorrow and the next day. Hopefully we’ll all get it soon


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5.8 this morning. Seems shortbread and flapjack didn’t bother too much  I’ll push it with birthday cake tonight
> 
> Busy on line day.  I feel we need to teach the nations young people to read ..... squarely at the English departments door!!! Although today (sorry @freesia !) I’m blaming my primary school year 6 teacher sister! Honestly....
> 
> I will see you live and in person in real life on-line at 10.00am
> 
> And the responses
> Is it live ?
> What time does it start?
> Will you actually be there ?
> 
> Oh well always change of  a repeat tomorrow and the next day. Hopefully we’ll all get it soon


Hahahahaha @Bexlee!! That is so funny   but frustrating for you. I'm glad we don't do live teaching! I hope you've had a good birthday otherwise.
I've been resourcing for some of our children then sending it to the Teacher to put on the portal with the other resources, then making phone calls to parents and children to check everything is ok etc. Until this afternoon....when my internet and landline went down and after 25mins on my mobile the provider said it would be back hopefully before midnight on the 18th!! In school to do my stint tomorrow so can try and catch up then but if its not back on soon,i can't do anything Friday.
I had 27 tries to get through to the DVLA today. When i finally managed to get through i was on hold for 40 mins to find that they had had my renewal, it was now in a queue to be reviewed, no they couldn't tell me anything and no they didn't know how long it would be. Very helpful. Hopefully if they sort it out properly this time, i'll be able to renew it online next time (as long as i have internet).
All in all, a bit of a day. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## freesia

@MeeTooTeeTwo what a pretty cat you have


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @freesia I got a pretty pussy too.


----------



## KARNAK

Bexlee said:


> I’ll push it with birthday cake tonight


Sorry @Bexlee didn`t take it in. Happy birthday enjoy your birthday cake hope you had a good day?


----------



## SueEK

@Bexlee i seem to be rubbish lately at realising it’s somebody’s birthday, many happy returns and hope you have had a good one xx


----------



## Christy

KARNAK said:


> I got a pretty pussy too.


You Are Awful, but I Like you...


----------



## rebrascora

@Bexlee Happy birthday from me too. Hope the cake was good!


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Hi @freesia I got a pretty pussy too.


----------



## KARNAK

Christy said:


> You Are Awful, but I Like you...


I am awful and I love me @Christy, anyone up for a laugh tonight?


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> I am awful and I love me @Christy, anyone up for a laugh tonight?


@KARNAK up for a laugh is the best way to be in these times


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Hahahahaha @Bexlee!! That is so funny   but frustrating for you. I'm glad we don't do live teaching! I hope you've had a good birthday otherwise.
> I've been resourcing for some of our children then sending it to the Teacher to put on the portal with the other resources, then making phone calls to parents and children to check everything is ok etc. Until this afternoon....when my internet and landline went down and after 25mins on my mobile the provider said it would be back hopefully before midnight on the 18th!! In school to do my stint tomorrow so can try and catch up then but if its not back on soon,i can't do anything Friday.
> I had 27 tries to get through to the DVLA today. When i finally managed to get through i was on hold for 40 mins to find that they had had my renewal, it was now in a queue to be reviewed, no they couldn't tell me anything and no they didn't know how long it would be. Very helpful. Hopefully if they sort it out properly this time, i'll be able to renew it online next time (as long as i have internet).
> All in all, a bit of a day. Can't wait for the weekend.


Oh no internet and phone = nightmare. 

Hope driving licence doesn’t take too long to sort out. .... also a nightmare 

I can’t wait for teenagers and registration. I’m starting to think they log on or in, turn the camera off then vanish again !


----------



## Bexlee

Had a nice day overall thanks. The cake has taken me to the dizzy hight of 9.1 currently and on top of a Chinese I’ll take that  see what it is in the morning !


----------



## KARNAK

Sure is @freesia, I`m like it all the time I went to a church the other day because I was brought
up a Catholic, Father Ted was there a distant cousin a bit fickle. Knelt down to say a prayer and
over he came oh my dear Edward such a joy to see you in the house of God, I said thankyou
Father are any of the Nuns about? Alas they are not available for quite a few months, oh have you
got a problem in the Convent? well yes we have we`re trying to keep it quiet, are they all ok? well
better tell you just keep it to yourself.

No problem Father I`ll even say a prayer now to the Holy Mother, no need my son the Nuns are all
pregnant and the Bishop is due to visit today, I said they can`t all be pregnant by the same man, he
said all they say is (itsted) what all of them yes he said. Oh dear I said what is the Bishop going to say?
we`ll have to tell him the convent has a virus and no visitors allowed, can you see the Bishop to the
vestry? no problem Father when`s he due? any minute now.

And he arrived with all his magnificent regalia on and was greeted by Father Ted who introduced to
me, please let me escort you to the vestry where there are condiments and wine for your tasting,
got him into the vestry and served his wine and another one and another one. I said your finginess I
have to go home and thank the Lord for our evening meal, what a true Christion to our faith I`ll have
to thank Farther Ted for the hospitality, my pleasure your crapiness, don`t forget to check out the
Convent the Nuns will be delighted to see you.

Made my way out and he shouted what`s your name young man? turned around and looked at him
(itsted) you will always remember me.

Producer Freesia.
Director Bexlee.

Based on a book by Pharaoh Nuff.

Preface went you want to laugh and can do it, if not smile loudly.

In memory of that great Apache warrior, Big Chief shitty ass.

Sleep well folks wake up to a nice HS we all deserve one.


----------



## Lanny

Oh Ted @KARNAK in fine form, I see & sailing rather too close to the wind but, we know & like you by now! 

04:44 BS 6.7  Felt like a HS I can tell you! It was a battle to stay sleeping last night in that I woke SO many times puffing away like a steam train & I’m certain it was apnoea! But, I got the rest I needed & all night every dream was a highly stressful one of the old restaurant days, nights really, when it’s packed & I’m running around like a headless chicken keeping what needs to be done straight in my head!

I’m rather shocked by my first decent waking reading since being ill as, confession time, I ate a whole load of shortbread in bed, so many I lost count, & just guessed the bolus; must have got it right? 

I woke up feeling the difference right away & it was worth the battle to stay sleeping! At times like this I think of the 80’s Pat Benatar song “Love Is A Battlefield” only in my case it’s “Sleep Is A Battlefield”! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

@Bexlee Happy birthday from me too. Sorry that I missed it - have had 2 troublesome days fighting with the bank.

8.2 his morning. Oh, good morning.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all. It’s a 9.5 for me

Happy belated birthday @Bexlee 

Have a good day everyone and stay safe


----------



## eggyg

Morning. I go from the sublime to the ridiculous, yesterday I didn’t surface until 8.30 today it’s 6 am. RLS again. Anyhoo, enough of my rambling. 5.7. That’ll do for today, I’ll try my very hardest not to eat the delicious gooey chocolate brownie I made yesterday. Luckily, unlike Father Ted, I’m not a Catholic, and if I do succumb to the temptation I don’t need to go to confession, I’ll just tell you lot! 
Have a good day and stay safe and stay home, unless you’re going to work because you can’t work from home,  or on an essential journey to B &Q, Halfords, Timpsons,  Home Bargains, B & M, estate agents, agricultural supplier ( just in case you are in desperate need of a tractor), optician, podiatrist, dentist, audiologist, Costa coffee, Greggs, garage for an MOT, cycle shop, Indian/ Chinese/ Thai/Greek/ Turkish/ takeaway, KFC, Burger King, MacDonalds or the chippy or walking locally!


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Today I'm off work waiting for my Treadmill delivery, can't wait to set it up then watch it collect dust in the garage


----------



## HenryBennett

Another 5.4 for me. Thankfully I seem to have stabilised after all the shortbread & chocolate at Christmas/New Year.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Snap @eggyg with a 5.7!
Belated happy birthday to @Bexlee ...!
They are supposed to be starting vaccination today at our local council buildings, we shall see...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK in the words of the late great Dick Emery ’oh you are awful but I like you’.
7.1 today, lowest so far this year. Can’t stop, off to do battle at Sainsbury’s . Have a good one x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.9 this morning. In work today so will check back in later and see how everyone is.
Have a good day folks


----------



## Gruers

8.4 this morning which is slightly better than yesterday, I need to work on lowering it now. My blood pressure is now under control mainly with exercise now I need to lower my BS 
have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, managed another 5.2 this morning! I sat there last night, insulin pen in hand, thinking, 3.5 or 4, 3.5 or 4, and settled for 3.5 units in the end. Lucky call!
Happy belated birthday, @Bexlee !


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.5 for me.

As a wise man said 1 oatcakes would have been enough.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Text MIL with the hoover details last night, she's dropping it off at Bruce's as todays a stressful enough one as it is for me without more to be seeing to 

6.6 after 4 oat nobblies, going through them like god knows what but any less basal and my levels rise in the afternoon and won't come down  
xx


----------



## rebrascora

3.5 for me this morning and that was after a Hypo Hero an hour earlier. Think I over egged my evening Levemir last night at 5 units but I hadn't been for a walk for a few days. Need to head along to the surgery to pick up my repeat prescription... Libre sensors and Fiasp. Very much doubt they will be Libre 2 as I haven't done anything about that yet and not sure I am that bothered anyway, but it will happen when it happens.  

@Robin Congratulations on the HS, especially when it happened as a result of careful consideration and good judgement.... please don't now tell us you flipped a coin.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.9 here...who knows what’s going on at the mo! It’s the mid-winter BG roller coaster...hop on, it’s lots of fun.

A belated Happy Birthday @Bexlee...I hope there was lots of cake.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> 3.5 for me this morning and that was after a Hypo Hero an hour earlier. Think I over egged my evening Levemir last night at 5 units but I hadn't been for a walk for a few days. Need to head along to the surgery to pick up my repeat prescription... Libre sensors and Fiasp. Very much doubt they will be Libre 2 as I haven't done anything about that yet and not sure I am that bothered anyway, but it will happen when it happens.
> 
> @Robin Congratulations on the HS, especially when it happened as a result of careful consideration and good judgement.... please don't now tell us you flipped a coin.


If you look at this thread, post #87, I’ve put a summary of what Abbot told us in yesterday's webinar about Libre 2 availability
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/libres.90622/page-5. (I had a medication review with my GP yesterday, but didn’t ask about it, because I checked the Oxfordshire Formulary and it’s not on there yet)
Careful consideration and good judgement? I didn’t exactly flip a coin, but call it 'gut feeling'


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all, 16.0 this morning.

Yesterday was a good day. Definitely feeling better after my chat with the GP nurse last night. She is going to pass me on to the Diabetic Nurse, who will get in touch. She has left a load of leaflets for me at the clinic to pick up to. Also, got my copy of "the first year: Type 2 Diabetes" and started reading it.... i can see why people rave about it, brilliant so far.

Another positive, last night before my evening meal i recorded my lowest reading so far 13.9... yay  

Have a great day


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin Congratulations on the HS.  So many of late - you are going to have to form  a club.


----------



## Fagor

5.7 for me before breakfast.
3.7 at 05:00 so 8g carbs and 4.8 before getting out of bed.
Clinic (telephone) yesterday. As usual told doing fine, as usual I think too many BS > 10.0.
Getting Novopen 5's, using 3's for about 12 years. But don't think they do 1/2 units, but can get round that.
And told might get The Jab sooner than expected due to age, T1 & BP. So just waiting for the call if I can manage to answer mobile.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Belated birthday wishes to you @Bexlee and I believe it's @adrian1der whose the birthday boy today.
Congrats also to @Robin for another HS. 
4.7 for me this am. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> 8.4 this morning which is slightly better than yesterday, I need to work on lowering it now. My blood pressure is now under control mainly with exercise now I need to lower my BS
> have a good day everyone


Have you done the occasional finger prick after your exercise? That’s when I get my lowest readings.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der hear you are a Birthday boy, many happy returns and hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der - a very Happy Birthday


----------



## Lanny

A belated Happy Birthday @Bexlee 

Happy Birthday @adrian1der


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Happy Birthday @adrian1der  and for @Bexlee!
7.9 for me on this grey and mizzoggy day.
Today will be all about eating the baking I baked yesterday 
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## adrian1der

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I believe it's @adrian1der whose the birthday boy today.


I am indeed - 56 years young today. A 6.1 at 07:07 this morning. 

My son started "back" to school this morning. He's in the sitting room on teams. Live lessons until 10:40 and a 20 minute break. Then live lessons 11:00-13:00 and a final lesson 14:00-15:00. The school has set video PE challenges for 15:00-17:00 and then a supervised prep session (home-work) from 17:00-18:00. He'll be shattered by the time he is finished!


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> Have you done the occasional finger prick after your exercise? That’s when I get my lowest readings.


For me it depends on the intensity of the exercise. If I do a gentle or moderate session BG drops but if I do an intense session my BG rises. I think @rebrascora finds the same thing.


----------



## adrian1der

Thanks everyone. To feed @KARNAK some ammunition, I wonder what the wife has got for me?


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Thanks everyone. To feed @KARNAK some ammunition, I wonder what the wife has got for me?


Happy Birthday!

And do you really think Ted needs ammunition? lol


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me this morning, tried a new version (for me) of breakfast
of heated up milk and weetabix, thick yoghurt and blueberries will
test in 2 hrs, weetabix is usually OK for me I reckon Ive consumed 20 carbs
been reading the comments will someone put me out of my misery but what is HS
think Ive missed a comment somewhere


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @Anitram


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram I wish you a very happy HS day


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Well yesterday was a grey, wet and miserable start here in Berkshire and today is no better. In fact I would say it's worse. At least my 5.2 this morning started the day with a plus.
> 
> Had my eye screening yesterday at our local Community Hospital. Last time I went the waiting room was packed. This time only me and four other people there, including a couple with a young child. However, when the nurse came to collect them she said only one parent was allowed to come through so the dad stayed behind - then took off his mask and put it on the chair next to him while he focussed on his phone, despite signs everywhere saying you had to wear a mask inside the hospital. The other person didn't have a mask at all, just a snood, which he kept pulling down every few minutes to take deep breaths. I quietly retreated to a part of the waiting room as far away from the two of them as I could get.
> 
> Drops in, photos taken, results in 4-6 weeks they said.
> 
> Hope you have better weather than us, but I suspect not, especially the further north you are.
> 
> Martin


I’d have asked him what brand his mask was. 
Then when he said “What?” I’d have asked him again.
Because I’d love one which was so effective it works when it’s on the chair nearby.


----------



## Gwynn

5.7 at 7am this morning

Up late!!!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this incredibly damp and dreary morning. 

Just opened the post. Condolence card from the vet with Peluche’s paw prints inside.


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday, @adrian1der !


----------



## rebrascora

Olive said:


> been reading the comments will someone put me out of my misery but what is HS
> think Ive missed a comment somewhere


Hi Olive

HS or House Special is a morning fasting reading of 5.2 It is the nominated optimum fasting reading her on the forum because it is high enough to suggest you have not been in danger of a hypo through the night and low enough to allow for some Dawn Phenomenon in the morning. In reality it is just a bit of fun and something to strive for and celebrate if you achieve it (we like to celebrate achievements here on the forum) and some people are a lot more accomplished at it than others....


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der Happy Birthday. Hope you are able to do something special today/tonight to celebrate. We want all the details of your indiscretions tomorrow.... well at least the edible ones!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, managed another 5.2 this morning! I sat there last night, insulin pen in hand, thinking, 3.5 or 4, 3.5 or 4, and settled for 3.5 units in the end. Lucky call!
> Happy belated birthday, @Bexlee !


Congratulations! I do that, not get loads of HSs! Stand muttering to myself whilst brandishing an insulin pen!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Congratulations! I do that, not get loads of HSs! Stand muttering to myself whilst brandishing an insulin pen!


Glad it’s not just me!


----------



## eggyg

Happy birthday @adrian1der it’s my grandson’s birthday today as well, he is slightly younger than you at 14! Also belated happy birthday @Bexlee for
yesterday. Congrats @Anitram on your HS.


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> For me it depends on the intensity of the exercise. If I do a gentle or moderate session BG drops but if I do an intense session my BG rises. I think @rebrascora finds the same thing.


That’s interesting Adrian. Maybe I’m over cautious, but I never do any intense exercise so haven’t experienced a rise. There are two reasons I’m cautious: 
1) one of my fears, especially since a heart attack, is a stroke. Andrew Marr I understand had his stroke after intense exercise.
2) the cardiac rehab I attended encouraged moderate exercise. The bog standard max heart rate calculator is 220 minus your age, which for me is 153. At the cardiac rehab centre, based on my medical history, I was given a max hr of 111 and I still use this. Easy to remember because 111, as you probably know, is “Nelson’s number”.


----------



## Christy

Happy birthday @adrian1der ! Bet you're still grinning. Have a good day


----------



## Veenorthants

@adrian1der Happy Birthday.  Enjoy your day


----------



## Bexlee

Happy birthday @adrian1der. Enjoy home school 

I think “us” schools and “them” the government forget kids don’t usually sit in front of computer for such long periods!

I have online parents eve tonight 3-7. 5 min slots and it just cuts off ..... will be interesting.

after Chinese and cake yesterday a lovely 7.7 this morning 

Have a good day all


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 5 on a grey day, laundry all done just got to put clean bedding on
and clean the blood off of the carpet.

Before further ado if I offended anyone`s faith with my short story last night I`m
very sorry, *yeah right *forgot to add no alter boys where broken in the telling of
the tale. here endeth the lesson.

Happy birthday @adrian1der.


Congratulations @Robin and @Anitram on HS.

A birthday prezzie from your loving wife Adrian. xxx All inclusive to Wuhan, one ticket, one way
with Bat Wing airways don`t forget your dressing gown and wellies.

 Take folks stay safe.


----------



## Christy

KARNAK said:


> A birthday prezzie from your loving wife Adrian. xxx All inclusive to Wuhan, one ticket, one way
> with Bat Wing airways don`t forget your dressing gown and wellies.


@KARNAK . You are a scream!! Not sure we should encourage you but I want to! We need the laughs


----------



## Fagor

@rebrscora Thanks, I also wondered what HS was.

Should it be added to the abbreviations list for us newbies?


----------



## Gruers

HenryBennett said:


> Have you done the occasional finger prick after your exercise? That’s when I get my lowest readings.


Yes I did this morning and it was 11.9 but after 2 hours it fell to 6.4. Which is my lowest for some time


----------



## Michael12421

I found a very uplifting video which I wanted to share with you all but apparently, or so I percieve, uploading videos is not allowed - is this correct?


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> I found a very uplifting video which I wanted to share with you all but apparently, or so I percieve, uploading videos is not allowed - is this correct?


If it’s on youtube just copy the link & paste it on here; video will be posted automatically.


----------



## Michael12421

No it is not on youtube.


----------



## Lanny

Then, it’ll have to be very small in size as I’ve tried uploading videos from my iPad before & it said the size was too big for 30 seconds a while ago. The forum has upgraded since then so, I’m not sure what the size limit is now?


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @Lanny. I asked because a) I did not know of any forum rules and b) I have a brand new mobile which is so different from my old one and I did not know if I was pressing the wrong buttons.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Thank you @Lanny. I asked because a) I did not know of any forum rules and b) I have a brand new mobile which is so different from my old one and I did not know if I was pressing the wrong buttons.


I think there is possibly some rules about certain videos.


----------



## Michael12421

grovesy said:


> I think there is possibly some rules about certain videos.


Understandable


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> I’d have asked him what brand his mask was.
> Then when he said “What?” I’d have asked him again.
> Because I’d love one which was so effective it works when it’s on the chair nearby.


and that’s when the fight started!!!!!


----------



## freesia

@Robin, congratulations on the HS
@adrian1der Happy Birthday
@rebrascora how is your horse now? I hope she/he is ok. Did yoy ever get to ride Rascal?
@KARNAK you are hilarious
@Bexlee i hope parents evening goes ok!

Hope you've all had a good day. One more until the weekend!


----------



## Jane50

mine is sometimes good, but some mornings although during the night it tends to stick to 7.0 or slightly higher, sometimes first thing in the morning, it is sometimes 12.0, the only way sometimes I can make it better is to get up and go for a walk before testing, I do not know why it goes high, as do not have anything to eat after my dinner, just a cup of tea at 9pm


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Rebel has been fine thanks since his colic episode.... Huge relief! 
MeMe is much less sore in her hoof but I can't decide if it is fully fixed or will recur in a few days or weeks. Hoof abscesses can be quite fickle and the horse will be hopping lame for a day or two and then can come sound but then deteriorate again. I have had problems with this with MeMe before and my lovely farrier couldn't find anything despite digging holes in her hoof but eventually it worked it's own way out itself. It is much more rewarding when you poultice them and take the dressing off and see an nice blob of green stinking pus and know you have got it sorted, but 3 days of hot poulticing has not drawn it and she seems to be much more comfortable, so I am just waiting to see if she goes lame again and will deal with it when/if she does. 
Afraid I still haven't been up on Rascal. Weather conditions have turned slippery again the last couple of days with black ice and now an inch of slush on top, so I'm even discouraging them from coming out of the stable into the yard as the ground is really dangerous. To top it off, I got one side of Rasc clipped and then the clippers jammed and will not cut, so he looks "a right clip" if you will excuse the pun. He has the coat of a wooly mammoth so it is extremely obvious that he has only been part clipped. Not sure if I have the bottle to take him out in public looking like that but if we get some half decent weather I really do need to bite the bullet and get on board. Need to dig out my "sticky bum" jodhpurs!!.... and yes that is a technical term.... They impregnate the fabric on the bum and inner thighs with the same rubbery pimples as magic Gloves, to give you a better grip on the surface of the saddle!


----------



## rebrascora

Jane50 said:


> mine is sometimes good, but some mornings although during the night it tends to stick to 7.0 or slightly higher, sometimes first thing in the morning, it is sometimes 12.0, the only way sometimes I can make it better is to get up and go for a walk before testing, I do not know why it goes high, as do not have anything to eat after my dinner, just a cup of tea at 9pm


Jane. It is likely something called Dawn Phenomenon which is where the liver pumps out glucose to give you energy to start the day. Some people find it kicks in during the early hours and others it is more a Foot on the Floor Syndrome so regardless of what time you wake up it kicks in when you get out of bed. I usually have to inject 1.5-2 units of insulin as soon as I wake up to counteract it or my levels would rise by 4-6mmols without eating anything. 
It is believed to be a throw back to prehistoric days when we didn't have cupboards and fridges to store our breakfast and so needed energy to go out and hunt or forage for food. Not at all helpful for us diabetics who just want to eat breakfast and get on with our day....


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Need to dig out my "sticky bum" jodhpurs!!.... and yes that is a technical term....


When I joined this forum it was to get an understanding of all things diabetic. Never in my wildest dreams did I reckon on encountering the phrase "sticky bum jodpurs". In retrospect, I would have expected that sort of term to be posted by Ted @KARNAK  but never you Barbara @rebrascora . 

LMAO

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> When I joined this forum it was to get an understanding of all things diabetic. Never in my wildest dreams did I reckon on encountering the phrase "sticky bum jodpurs". In retrospect, I would have expected that sort of term to be posted by Ted @KARNAK  but never you Barbara @rebrascora .
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Dez


Pleased to be able to educate you Dez in the ways of the (equine) world!... and give you a giggle in the process.... I am waiting with baited breath as to what Ted's response will be!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> I am waiting with baited breath as to what Ted's response will be!


No doubt it will be suitably "pithy". 
Please excuse my lisp.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Need to dig out my "sticky bum" jodhpurs!!.... and yes that is a technical term.... They impregnate the fabric on the bum and inner thighs with the same rubbery pimples as magic Gloves, to give you a better grip on the surface of the saddle!


Whoever invented those was a genius! (also known as 'silicone grip' jodhs in polite circles, but I'm not sure that’s really any better than ‘sticky bum')  I definitely need mine when our instructor utters the dreaded words 'I think we should do some no-stirrup work today'!


----------



## rebrascora

I have clearly never moved in polite circles!!   Only ever heard them referred to as "Sticky bum jodhs"... Never really gave it any thought until now that the term is being found amusing!


----------



## rebrascora

Taking Ted a long time to think up a suitable post in response.... is he going to rise to the challenge??


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I hope my comments/observations on "sticky bum jodhs" aren't going to stir(r)up too much controversary.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I believe "sticky bum jodhs" are also known as "Klingons"  Is this correct?


----------



## KARNAK

I`ll respond when I`m ready having a PM conversation at the moment, despair not.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

KARNAK said:


> I`ll respond when I`m ready having a PM conversation at the moment, despair not.


LOL @KARNAK I never knew you knew Boris - we are not worthy!


----------



## KARNAK

Too true mate, on yer bike.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

KARNAK said:


> Too true mate, on yer bike.


I mount my Roger Black on those mornings when its too cold to exercise outside.


----------



## KARNAK

How come you sit the wrong way around ducky?


----------



## Bexlee

Parent eve update ...... we had to abandon it due to technical issues NOT my fault as I initially thought and started taking  screen shots of error messages  just in case it was me and I got into “trouble” and more importantly NOT schools fault  Seemed to be a provider fault not just to limited to our school. I managed 5 slots before it just shut down and wouldn’t play anymore. Oh technology!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Need to dig out my "sticky bum" jodhpurs!!.... and yes that is a technical term....


Well...you learn something new every day   
I'm glad Rebel is better and hope MeMe's hoof stays well. I can't imagine what Rascal looks like half clipped! I like horses, they are beautiful animals but i don't think they like me much. When my girls were little, we used to take them to farms, sanctuaries etc and the older daughter used to make a bee line for the horses. They used to toss their heads about near me and didn't want me near but stayed as still as anything for her and let her stroke them. Even now, she lives opposite fields where horses are kept and if she goes for a walk, they come over to the fences, although she doesn't fuss them atm.


----------



## Bloden

Happy birthday @adrian1der - I hope you’ve had a fab day!


----------



## KARNAK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> When I joined this forum it was to get an understanding of all things diabetic. Never in my wildest dreams did I reckon on encountering the phrase "sticky bum jodpurs". In retrospect, I would have expected that sort of term to be posted by Ted @KARNAK  but never you Barbara @rebrascora .
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Dez


Hey Dez sticky bum jodhpurs is very common, I worked in a riding stable with the stable girls who all wore them,
the hardest thing I had to do was to help them peel them off in the tack room.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> Taking Ted a long time to think up a suitable post in response.... is he going to rise to the challenge??


I always rise to the occasion Barbara well known for it.


----------



## KARNAK

A Diabetics Christmas:-   how true.


----------



## KARNAK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> No doubt it will be suitably "pithy".
> Please excuse my lisp.


Ah pithy a great word with many meanings including the pith in certain citrus fruits.

Your lisp is excused just wish you would type quieter doing my head in, is it referenced to Terse or Laconic?
many other words apply either Synonym or Antonyms, have you learned enough about your D? you never
will but you can have a laugh whilst learning.

Get yourself a pair of sticky bum jodhpurs and wear them while riding you bike, just remember to allow 1/2 an
hour to get off if you want use the loo.


----------



## Paulbreen

Very late reporting today, I find myself self in sunny Bristol today after worst drive ever from Harwich, driving rain all the way and a long day at work shower and bed now,this morning I had a nice comfortable 5.3. 
have a nice evening all!!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.3 @ 7.39am then I went back to bed till 1. Only got up to see to Mum otherwise I would not have bothered. Under the lino isn't in it. Can't even be bothered to click likes so apologies. Normal service will be resumed after the pity party.


----------



## Michael12421

Good moning - 4.9


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> I always rise to the occasion Barbara well known for it.


At your age that’s impressive!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, thank god it’s Friday and I’ve survived another week at work. It’s an 8.4 for me 

Have a good day all


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 this morning. A little higher than I’d like but it’s probably the garlic bread I had with my halloumi salad last night followed by some yogurt ice cream.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning which is good after a rare but lovely lasagne and salad yesterday.
In other news, our local vaccine centre started yesterday, just need to wait for the nod!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:09 BS 9.4  Slept past my midnight LR: heard the alarm; didn’t respond fast enough of dozed off again. In as soon as up, toilet break, & tried going back to sleep but, couldn’t so, now there’s a bit of DP & the late LR couldn’t compete with that, yet! 06:23 BS 10.6 so, going to have NR & breakfast. Had a long quite comfortable sleep last night from about 19:00 because breathing was the easiest yet, complete contrast to the “Sleep Is A Battlefield” of the previous night, & I felt the difference straight off going to the loo: still short of breath but, not wheezy; moved a bit more yesterday than the day before & hopefully move a bit more today too? Still have to stay mostly in bed, though & I’ll watch last night’s episode of DIP I couldn’t stay up for after breakfast!

I see I missed all the craic & banter last night: everybody learnt something new; made me roar with laughter this morning too & it’s a nice start to the day! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- hopefully this morning I won’t burn the eggs like I did yesterday morning & had to cook another batch: burnt eggs smell AWFUL; subborn to get rid off even with the extractor fan on at full blast?


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning after an awful nights sleep and not sure why. Have a nice day everyone and stay safe


----------



## Maca44

4.1 again sleep not great but did sleep, well that's what my smartwatch told me, I am begging to think it's lying to me so will ask it later.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this frosty Friday morning. We had rain, sleet and snow yesterday so I’m sure it’ll be very icy out there again. Here’s a tale for you which should make you laugh, well I think it’s funny! Managed a wee walk yesterday on my own, Mr Eggy decorating the dining room, and I nearly had an another incident! Decided to walk down the river on the way to the farm for milk, it had burst its banks, very exciting, luckily had my wellies on. Waded through the fields until I came to a little bridge I needed to cross to get to the big bridge to get me to the farm. The river was flowing over it but in my wisdom I thought it would be ok, it wasn’t! Nearly got washed away! At one point I was stuck and couldn’t get off the bridge to turn back, I couldn’t call for help as my phone was dead as I’d been taking videos of the roaring river! All this with a giant brolly in one hand and a carrier bag with an empty milk bottle in the other! Eventually got off the bridge and made my way back the way I came and went to farm by the road. There was a queue a mile long at the milk machine and I stood for 25 minutes. When I got home, Mr Eggy was just about to send a rescue party out, he had tried ringing and texting but to no avail. Oh I was in trouble he thought I’d had a hypo and was laying unconscious somewhere. Ooops! I waited a while before I told him I’ll nearly got washed downriver! I’m not allowed out on my own now as apparently I’m a liability! Ah well, it’s better then being boring I suppose! Don’t try this at home folks, it’s not big and it’s not clever!  And here’s me thinking he was so engrossed in the decorating he wouldn’t even notice I wasn’t home! Quiet day today. Stay safe everyone and TGIF.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 at ten past seven, went straight back to sleep and was in the middle of a dream (featuring The Simpsons, bizarrely) when the alarm went off at half past, and I’m now 6.2!


----------



## Paulbreen

5.7 today and after a very tasty battered haddock for dinner last night I’m very pleased with that
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.9 this morning, you may think, ohh pretty bad but considering I had to have 2 lots of lifts yesterday and then almost 50g unbolused for carbs at bedtime I'm not overly unhappy, no idea what is going on now but so fed up of D along with everything else 

MIL dropped the hoover off at Bruce's yesterday so will get that over the weekend, no wholemeal at the shop yesterday so having to try 50/50  keep your fingers crossed for me please!

Bruce will probably need a day off either next week or the following week as that's when the gas man reckons the new boiler will be getting installed
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me. 

It was supposed to to be eye scan this morning but just had a call to say cancelled due to the weather.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.9 today which I’m happy with, first time in the 6s this year. Had a streamed funeral yesterday, one of my husbands friends from the Army, he was such a lovely guy, so good to be able to feel part of it.
@eggyg sounds like you were sailing a bit too close to the wind yesterday, glad you are ok.
@Kaylz glad you will get your new hoover soon. 50/50 is not bad actually, hope you like it. Take care x
@Ditto hope you are feeling better soon x
Have a good day all, nothing happening here x


----------



## rebrascora

9.0 for me this morning... no idea why. 

Woke up at 6.45am feeling hot and sweaty with heart racing. Reached for scanner as I assumed I must be hypo again. (I didn't reduce my basal last night and left it at 5units which hypoed me yesterday morning). Libre said 5.9 with a downward sloping arrow. I knew that was wrong so got my BG meter out and tested 9.8! That can't be right and then I remembered that I refilled by Hypo Hero pot at bedtime so perhaps I had JB dust on my fingers still. Gave it a good suck (steady Ted! ) and tested again 9.1. Tried a finger on the other hand which didn't touch the JBs 9.0.... so Libre was lying. (@Maca44 we are both having problems with technology telling porkies this morning) Realising it had been caught out in it's lie, it refused to give me another reading until it got it's act together and then it came up with an 8.7 15 mins later by which time I had jabbed myself 6 units of Fiasp.... To be fair, it is on it's last day and it has been a bit uncomfortable recently and the adhesive is starting to lift around the edges so the filament has maybe just slightly been dislodged. It is reading correctly now though. I went to sleep lying on my other side and woke up in exactly the same position so it's not like it was a compression low or anything.... still surprised I wasn't hypo but I did wake up having a stressful dream so I guess that was why I had the adrenaline rush symptoms of a hypo.

I had very contrary levels yesterday being either in the 3s or double figures with not much time in between so I wonder if the Libre was not giving me accurate info to make decisions about my insulin dosing. I am normally really confident of the readings it gives me but may have to do a bit more double checking to recover that confidence with the next sensor.



Anyway, that


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 this morning.  
Back to minus temperatures again. :-(
Dez


----------



## Gwynn

5.0 this morning at 6am. Gotta go out in the freezing cold to get some fruit in a few minutes. I hope the pavement is not frozen. Getting up or down the crescent (hill) is deadly when it freezes over.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz glad you will get your new hoover soon. 50/50 is not bad actually, hope you like it. Take care x


Thanks, its not that I don't like it, I used to eat it before D but its higher carb than wholemeal and seen as it's 50/50 will hit the system differently so have no idea how to go about injecting for it without receiving a horrific spike like worse than what I'm already having in the afternoon xx


----------



## Maca44

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 at ten past seven, went straight back to sleep and was in the middle of a dream (featuring The Simpsons, bizarrely) when the alarm went off at half past, and I’m now 6.2!


The Simpsons are know to raise BG's so advice out there needs updating, reduce carb's & Simpsons watching it's called the Bart syndrome, look it up it's true.


----------



## Robin

Maca44 said:


> The Simpsons are know to raise BG's so advice out there needs updating, reduce carb's & Simpsons watching it's called the Bart syndrome, look it up it's true.


Now I just had to look that up. Not because I was checking the dictionary to see if they really had taken the word gullible out, but because I knew there would be a medical condition called Bart Syndrome, and I had to find out what it was!


----------



## Maca44

Robin said:


> Now I just had to look that up. Not because I was checking the dictionary to see if they really had taken the word gullible out, but because I knew there would be a medical condition called Bart Syndrome, and I had to find out what it was!


Should have googled that mysef it's a skin condition,oop's. Ok it's called Homer syndrome


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.3 for me.
@eggyg that sounds frightening    please be careful!
@rebrascora i hope your levels settle down
@Kaylz, could you try having one slice eg toast and see how much it spikes before trying the 50/50 as a sandwich. I've found that whatever it says on the packet carbs value, i add on 3 for each slice. Its the only way i can eat bread. I still get a spike but not as big.
Have a good Friday everyone


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, its not that I don't like it, I used to eat it before D but its higher carb than wholemeal and seen as it's 50/50 will hit the system differently so have no idea how to go about injecting for it without receiving a horrific spike like worse than what I'm already having in the afternoon xx


So difficult for you T1s, hopefully someone can pick you up some wholemeal soon, I found that wholemeal and white are not very different carb wise, all too high for my liking, although I do have it but a hell of a lot less than I used to x


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all, 14.8 for me this morning.

Have a great day


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all!
7.4 for me today and... despite eating cheesecake (keto) for most of the day yesterday my weight this morning starts with 11st, not 12st- whoop whoop!
Cheesecake for breakfast it is then! 
A good start to the day. Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out. It's trecherous out there. Several people said that they couldn't get into their cars. I struggled to open the front iron gates to get out. Frozen solid. As was I by the time I had walked home from Sainsburys.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> When I got home, Mr Eggy was just about to send a rescue party out, he had tried ringing and texting but to no avail.


I’m with your husband and it didn’t make me laugh. Maybe I’m getting old and sensible.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maca44 said:


> The Simpsons are know to raise BG's so advice out there needs updating, reduce carb's & Simpsons watching it's called the Bart syndrome, look it up it's true.


Those users of Metformin who experience windy side effects are said to suffer from Fart Syndrome.


----------



## Maca44

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Those users of Metformin who experience windy side effects are said to suffer from Fart Syndrome.


I have that bad man good job it's just me in the van


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me this morning at 07:00. I must have been a good boy yesterday!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, could you try having one slice eg toast and see how much it spikes before trying the 50/50 as a sandwich. I've found that whatever it says on the packet carbs value, i add on 3 for each slice. Its the only way i can eat bread. I still get a spike but not as big.


Unfortunately not, I literally have no other bread left so need it for dinner today and 1 slice wouldn't keep me going from 11:30 until 4:30, never had an issue with what it states on the labels but I'm anxious as cause bread was the one thing I've been extra wary about changing, especially to a completely different type xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> So difficult for you T1s, hopefully someone can pick you up some wholemeal soon, I found that wholemeal and white are not very different carb wise, all too high for my liking, although I do have it but a hell of a lot less than I used to x


It can be a considerable difference where insulin and other things are concerned though, I won't see a wholemeal loaf until at least Tuesday now, Scotmid don't get bread in everyday and although they are due a delivery tomorrow Bruce has the hoover to bring up so can't ask him and mum will just complain if I ask her xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maca44 said:


> I have that bad man good job it's just me in the van


Just be careful you don't accidently "follow through".   
I'd take an extra pair of underwear and trousers if I were you.


----------



## Lanny

This is fast becoming the comedy thread! Love it! Certainly cheers me up!


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> I’m with your husband and it didn’t make me laugh. Maybe I’m getting old and sensible.


He was cross and very worried, he is usually very laid back so was quite shocked. We’ve made up though, and I apologised profusely. He’s fine today but he’s just got back from a trip to B&Q and I had my wellies on and I got THE LOOK but I’d only been up the garden feeding the birds. I promise I’ll be sensible from now on, I’m already old!


----------



## RirisR

6.7 for me this morning, beautiful sunny day here makes you feel 
cheerful...


----------



## Lanny

Just got the vaccine letter but, it’s for my Dad who’s higher up the pecking order than me at 93 & diabetic too: I’m lower down at 49; on 20/01/21 & being done at the local leisure centre instead of the health centre. Hopefully my letter will not be too much longer?


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 for me this morning but I just forgot to post it!

Mum’s having her first jab today (78 and healthy). Dad had his first a couple of weeks ago (80 and healthy).
I’m hoping they develop super powers maybe.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Just be careful you don't accidently "follow through".
> I'd take an extra pair of underwear and trousers if I were you.


Yup, it’s the “shart” you’ve got to worry about.

Anyway, who needs Metformin? My father was a Master Farter and I have the gene.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. This makes a change, it's usually me that lowers the tone!  8.0 @ 8.46am


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz how did you get on with the 50/50?x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz how did you get on with the 50/50?x


No idea to be fair, my levels are awful every afternoon when I start getting anxious about my grandad coming in so can't possibly comment on what part was due to the bread and what part was due to that xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> my levels are awful every afternoon


I think thats when the DF is about. My levels are ok through the day atm then suddenly, about 4ish they start shooting up until i eat about 6-6.30 x


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I think thats when the DF is about. My levels are ok through the day atm then suddenly, about 4ish they start shooting up until i eat about 6-6.30 x


No its not the DF its just the anxiety and stress my grandad causes me xx


----------



## KARNAK

High folks 5.2 on a sad day my mate was cremated today and another one next week.

Got a call from the hospital today the Endoscopy/Barium results were inconclusive be at
the Endoscopy unit at 11:45 tomorrow, its a lot to swallow. I see I have a few members
that need sorting out with facetious remarks, whatever is this thread coming to allowing
commoners in? should be monitored, huh.

Hope you all had the best day you possibly could, was thinking about you all today wondering
how many would buy me a beer? It`ll be a long hour if you all do.

Only @Eggy to chastise tonight well she always gives me a bollocking when I break some bones,
which is pretty much every month. Be careful and don`t take any chances, make sure Mr @eggyg
is always with you on walk about and your phone doesn`t run out of juice, if Mr @eggyg is busy
just call me I`ll be up there like a shot we both can get swept away what a way to go?

Not sure if St Peter will let you through the gates having no faith but its worth a shot he`ll probably
be mesmerised by your beauty and your wellies, me I`ll wait for you downstairs bring your sun tan
lotion factor 5000 and a lounger that won`t catch fire. My mate Lucifer will be along and welcome
you, you`ll recognise him lovely suntan, wings but no bulge in his pants so don`t even think about it.

Well folks that`s me for tonight, night time Basal now playing Fleetwood Mac don`t do much telly
so I`ll bid you all good night, take care stay safe love you all, xxx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## Lanny

05:30 BS 6.1  THAT’S more like it!

Moved a bit more yesterday & had the best night of sleep yet since this latest flare up of asthma 
Still mostly in bed though & the inhalers are having a bit longer lasting effect so, moving forward & getting better slowly! You, know thinking about it, had a phone call from my older brother yesterday & we were talking about the vaccine, I don’t think CV ever left my lungs when it was there in May &, rather like chicken pox lay quiescently, flaring up again periodically when my immunity was low: don’t know if the vaccine, when I get it, would help with my long CV symptoms; but, once everybody’s vaccinated it’ll be that much safer & that bit easier, not such a risk, to see doctors etc. for ongoing medical concerns, my liver problems, that have been put on hold for so long! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was very stormy here last night so, it may be headed your way in GB so, batten down the hatches!  That’s me covering my ears!


----------



## Gruers

6.8 today in a snowy Herts. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all a surprisingly elevated 10.3 this morning, battery ran out on my pump yesterday about an hour before I could get a new one an it took 7 hours to sort it’s self out “active insulin calculating” 2:00 before it finally went back to auto. It’s another major problem with Meditronic 680g 
4 hours to change a sensor and get the new one started is another pain. 
when it’s working it’s great but it’s high maintenance when it’s not 
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me this morning, slowly getting over my bout of illness


----------



## Bexlee

7.1 and snow  

oh hang on its no good snowing on a weekend as you don’t get school “snow day” or even worse what’s the point of snow when schools are shut (to all but a few!) already? We can just continue online. 

I bet if we still have snow on Monday some child will say do we have a snow day (day off and no work)! 

Have a good, stay home and safe if you have snow or just stay gone in general


----------



## HenryBennett

I went to bed rather late last night after a few glasses of whisky and was up a bit later than usual. Somehow that’s given me a 4.8.


----------



## Maca44

4.6 and first day on new treadmill.


----------



## rebrascora

A frustrating 8.8 for me this morning after just 2 JBs for a 3.4 an hour and a half earlier. Thank goodness I didn't have a full 15g hypo treatment or I would be in double figures again! Cut my basal to just 3 units lastnight after I got back to my exercise yesterday both running and walking.
I'm getting sick of messing about with corrections all day and getting nowhere, so I have just jabbed in a whopping (for me) 6 units of Fiasp (rage bolus!) this morning and will have a few more carbs if I need them.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well got in touch with Superdrug yesterday, ordered some soap last Friday and it was due by 6pm yesterday but my Hermes tracking link told me they were still “expecting” it yesterday morning, turns out its been lost in transit! The lad I spoke to had it redone and sent as premium and said it should be here today

Bruce opened some things for me that had been delivered to his to find that someone very lovely had sent me some Hotel Chocolat chocolates! The Everything Sleekster box so as it only gives nutrition as general I researched each of the chocolates in the menu to find their own approximate weights and carb values, well 2 different could make a significant difference to 2 of the same

Anyways it was 4.7 before breakfast, very cold and wet here so won't get the hoover up today so will get Bruce to nip into Scotmid on his way up the road and see if they have any wholemeal bread
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, (snap, @Kaylz!) but with a vertical upwards arrow, and a red line wiggling along in the high 3s all night. Given that the Libre always measures lower at the bottom end for me, I’m not worried, but it’s ruined my 'time in range'!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Looks like the snow has gone for now so won't have to dig the car out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 13.8 this morning.... yay 

Definitely in the right direction, and to top it off it's the third consecutive night i've slept right through (and havent had to get up for a wee!)

Have a great day


----------



## freesia

Morning all, 7.2 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday we had a Tesco delivery. Amongst the items was supposed to be my fortnightly treat of Green & Blacks Organic Dark 85% Chocolate. However it was substituted with Godiva Belgium Dark Chocolate 72% Cocoa Bar. I was a bit concerned because it had a much higher sugar content than my usual. I decided to just try a couple of squares. OMG it's so tasty. Half  the bar gone. 
But I needn't have worried. Today's finger prick produced 5.1 
Lady Godiva's choccy will be making an appearance once a month methinks.

Dez


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s an 8.5 for me

Have a good day all


----------



## rebrascora

Bazzlejet said:


> Good morning all - 13.8 this morning.... yay
> 
> Definitely in the right direction, and to top it off it's the third consecutive night i've slept right through (and havent had to get up for a wee!)
> 
> Have a great day


That is great news! Getting good undisturbed sleep is so important. I still relish it nearly 2 years since diagnosis.... Those 4-5 nightly pit stops were a killer! I felt like the walking dead. It is a year gone October when they stopped altogether and I now sleep right through every night and it is bliss! 
Onwards and downwards with those numbers! What are your daytime readings like?


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers snap a 6.8 for me too. @Northerner glad to hear you are feeling better, hope it continues.  @rebrascora hooe you are feeling brighter now xx Had such a lazy day yesterday, need to get moving a bit more today. Lashing with rain so looks like it’s cleaning and the treadmill. Am off work next week to use some of my holiday up.
Have a good day whatever you might be doing. X


----------



## Iwillgetthere

It's an 8.7 for me on this wet and fairly dismal morning. Stay warm and dry all x


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, so good to hear you Northerner are getting better, you must be so relieved. 
I woke up to 5.2, hurrah!
 I wish you all a good weekend.


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning All, 7.1 for me this am raining like its gone out of fashion here
this am wish it was snow


----------



## freesia

@New-journey congratulations on the HS


----------



## rebrascora

@New-journey Congratulations on your House Special!! Is that your first? Hope it is one of many to come.

@Michael12421 Good to see a nice in range reading from you this morning... Any idea how or why it happened so that you can try to reproduce it? Hope you and Missy are both well.

@Northerner Good to see you posting here again Alan and so pleased that you look to be getting over your bout of illness.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @New-journey


----------



## Michael12421

@New-journey Congratulations on your House Special
@rebrascora. I have had a troubled and tiresome week,  yesterday I had a food delivery from Alicante. I had not estimated correctly my freezer space and it took me 4 hours to re-arrange both freezers and squeeze everything in.  It was all packed in dry ice and so precautions had to be taken whilst handling the food.  I was exhausted and my reading before dinner was 2.1 - and I felt it.  I just could not face dinner so I ate 4 jelly babies, 2 chocolate truffles and a buffet-size pork pie and piled into bed at 18.10.  Slept for 12 hours.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> @New-journey Congratulations on your House Special
> @rebrascora. I have had a troubled and tiresome week,  yesterday I had a food delivery from Alicante. I had not estimated correctly my freezer space and it took me 4 hours to re-arrange both freezers and squeeze everything in.  It was all packed in dry ice and so precautions had to be taken whilst handling the food.  I was exhausted and my reading before dinner was 2.1 - and I felt it.  I just could not face dinner so I ate 4 jelly babies, 2 chocolate truffles and a buffet-size pork pie and piled into bed at 18.10.  Slept for 12 hours.


Oh dear Michael! Not something to be repeated then, even to achieve a good fasting reading. The long sleep will have done you good though! 
A bit ironic that you bought in some special food and then ended up eating naughty stuff because you couldn't be bothered to cook and eat properly, but I can entirely understand. I really struggled to motivate myself to cook and eat last night and didn't particularly enjoy it after I really pushed myself to do it.... and then my readings went north so probably would have been better not bothering at all. Maybe we all need to come over and join you to help empty your freezer again and have a forum party.


----------



## Maca44

Michael12421 said:


> @New-journey Congratulations on your House Special
> @rebrascora. I have had a troubled and tiresome week,  yesterday I had a food delivery from Alicante. I had not estimated correctly my freezer space and it took me 4 hours to re-arrange both freezers and squeeze everything in.  It was all packed in dry ice and so precautions had to be taken whilst handling the food.  I was exhausted and my reading before dinner was 2.1 - and I felt it.  I just could not face dinner so I ate 4 jelly babies, 2 chocolate truffles and a buffet-size pork pie and piled into bed at 18.10.  Slept for 12 hours.


Remind me what a pork pie tastes like, it's been so long since I have eaten one used to do a pack of 4 in one go


----------



## Michael12421

It was very small but very delicious. I do not miss many BrItish foods but now and then I have a hankering for such things. I used to make my own but cannot do so here as the main ingredient - pork shoulder - is simply not available.


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> It was very small but very delicious. I do not miss many BrItish foods but now and then I have a hankering for such things. I used to make my own but cannot do so here as the main ingredient - pork shoulder - is simply not available.


It’s funny how certain things just aren’t available in other countries: can’t get bacon in Hong Kong; in fact, I had a hard time explaining to someone in HK what bacon is & the closest I could come up with was fatty, salted ham!


----------



## Michael12421

Yes it is strange but local tastes take priority over everything else.  I also got kippers and smoked mackerel, it's been 16 years since I tasted those.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> My wife got a box of Hotel Chocolat 70% dark chocolate reindeer in this year's Xmas hamper from her employer. She didn't want them, nor did our boys, but when I checked the nutrition info it said 3.4g carb per reindeer. I think I can safely polish them off over a few days..!


Their batons all seem to be under 10g batons per 3 batons as well, Bruce bought me some stuff a couple of years ago for my Christmas but I only ate a few bits of it as it was when my eating disorder was at its worst point, I like the mini buche and ginger puddles but they aren't currently available online and we don't have a store near unfortunately xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.7 for me at 07:36 this morning. Been busy cleaning the house from top to bottom today. Feeling very virtuous!


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi everyone, i have had a bad couple of days, this morning i woke late and tested at 9.1. Did my usual of feeding the birds in my dressing gown. Then came back in to watch in horror as a huge rat climbed into the tray partof the bird feeder and scoffed it. First time i have seen a rat do that but husband was beside himself. It was almost as bad as when a bat flew into the house. Anyway apparently rats don't like cayenne pepper but the birds don't mind it. So will try tomorrow morning.


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> I’m Hi everyone, i have had a bad couple of days, this morning i woke late and tested at 9.1. Did my usual of feeding the birds in my dressing gown. Then came back in to watch in horror as a huge rat climbed into the tray partof the bird feeder and scoffed it. First time i have seen a rat do that but husband was beside himself. It was almost as bad as when a bat flew into the house. Anyway apparently rats don't like cayenne pepper but the birds don't mind it. So will try tomorrow morning.


OMG! That would be my absolute nightmare I have a really bad phobia of the R word, I can’t even write it! When I read your post I almost screamed out loud. Isn’t there a poison that won’t affect other wildlife you could get? PS maybe not a good idea having birds in your dressing gown if there’s vermin about!


----------



## VICTOR HILL

7.6    BUT THEN FOOTY BALL      silly high  12.0   always    a job when we did go to stadium       and a burger  about 20 grams       but during the game    stay some time   now its  the    TV    on i player  I LET YOU GUESS MY TEAM  but  thats life   steady     its suffolk  hah ha   NORWICH      VIC


----------



## VICTOR HILL

LOVED  the bit on the rat    if you see a raven   one has gone from the tower of      LONDON          its says it means doom and gloom  must have known  about  covid   
we one had a   BAT   IN OUR FLAT   ROOM     think we had fun getting it out    for about ten min s tea towels   hand towel     then windows all open    got in the  curtains  pushed      shut the window  s  and waited think we were  scared or hyped  up   and to think they   are protected     vic


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> PS maybe not a good idea having birds in your dressing gown if there’s vermin about


I’ve just about picked myself up off the floor having been rolling around laughing after reading that!


----------



## Gwynn

5.2 this morning.

Weight down to 70.7Kg (goal is 65Kg)

All good.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
*A Question for the forum*
just started my latest batch of 50 test strips (which are in date) and used the control solution level 2 and they were reading outside (high). Checked with level 3 and they were in range. Gluco Navii

The question is do I use them on throw them away, I have more on order?

Many thanks

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 for me this Sunday morning. I’ve not looked at the forecast yet so don’t know if I can get in a good walk, or if I’ll be indoors. Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Happy Sunday everyone!
I'm made up I remembered what day it is! 
Today's casserole of beef and mushrooms is already bubbling away in the slow cooker.
7.5 for me today.
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Paulbreen

Good morning everyone an ok 8.2 this morning after a late dinner, a sunny dawn has just broken over the old Filton airport in Bristol so looks like a nice day ahead. Off to work now, I hope I can find a breakfast sandwich somewhere hotel is not doing any food because of lockdown.
Have a good one folks!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

No sign of the Superdrug order yesterday, got an email overnight saying it should be with me no later than Tuesday   

@Snowwy how much is it out by? Did you just try 1 strip in that range?

9.1 for me, really struggling with judging what to do and don't know what my body expects from me, reduced yesterday's breakfast bolus by 1 unit and had 1 Lift, 3 hours later was still only 5.4 so took 2 Lifts, 40 minutes after that still only 5.4, come tea time I was up to 9.9 but didn't bother with correcting as was going for a shower and nearly fallen in the new bath a few times already so a hypo is unwanted in there and still came down to 6.7 by bedtime! 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me - same as yesterday.  
Must've been the other half of the Godiva chocolate bar.  
Dez


----------



## SueEK

Disappointing 7.5 today, think I had too much sauce in my prawn cocktail last night and 2 bits of 50/50 although I took the crusts off. Who knows, the whole damn D thing is still a mystery.
Lots of cleaning yesterday, 3 bedrooms, hall and the bathroom, will do downstairs today. Had a nice walk with hubby and the dog yesterday, just pounding the streets, too busy in the parks.  

Ooh nearly forgot, some GOOD NEWS, got a letter from TFL to say they have cancelled my two fines amounting to £160 as they accepted that I was thick and unaware of the low emission charge and because it was a hospital appointment. I was very surprised but delighted.

Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> No sign of the Superdrug order yesterday, got an email overnight saying it should be with me no later than Tuesday
> 
> @Snowwy how much is it out by? Did you just try 1 strip in that range?


Hi @Kaylz , thanks for coming back to me, the control solution range 2 is 90-140 mg/dl which is 5- 7.8 mmol/L the reading was 9.9 on the test strip. I did try another strip and it was 8.3 so still outside the range. You know how precious we are about our readings....
Oh btw my reading was 6.4 first thing ...

Maybe just struggle on until the next delivery comes and check them?

Thanks


----------



## Lanny

07:54 BS 6.5   About the same as yesterday so, that’s consistent!

Barely out of breath yesterday moving around the kitchen while cooking so, definitely improving but, still mostly in bed: better than the first 36 hours when this started when I could barely move & wheezing hard despite all the inhalers; didn’t cook at all as the kitchen was too far to walk & ate cold tinned soup that I moved into a bag & took into the bedroom!  Also, best night of sleep yet almost completely flat on 1 pillow rather than 2 or 1.5 pillows of the previous nights! Not quite at the bouncy bunny stage, yet but, getting there slowly!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A brilliant result @SueEK


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

I think some snooker watching on the cards today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Ooh nearly forgot, some GOOD NEWS, got a letter from TFL to say they have cancelled my two fines amounting to £160 as they accepted that I was thick and unaware of the low emission charge and because it was a hospital appointment. I was very surprised but delighted.



Strange, I was wondering yesterday where you’d got with this.


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> Hi @Kaylz , thanks for coming back to me, the control solution range 2 is 90-140 mg/dl which is 5- 7.8 mmol/L the reading was 9.9 on the test strip. I did try another strip and it was 8.3 so still outside the range. You know how precious we are about our readings....
> Oh btw my reading was 6.4 first thing ...
> 
> Maybe just struggle on until the next delivery comes and check them?
> 
> Thanks


If I were you I'd continue with them, I wouldn't suggest it if you were an insulin user obviously but as you aren't it wouldn't be overly concerning, the 2nd wasn't much out so should be ok, if you have some left when you get your new ones I'd test again and report the issue to the manufacturers if it were still widely out though xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 13.4 this morning.... still heading in the right direction 

Have a great day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, after a lie in, I was still crawling along the top of the red during the wee small hours, and 4.3 at 7.30.
Is it worth a call to the manufacturer to see if they’ll replace them, @Snowwy ? Nothing ventured, nothing gained..


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning all it’s an 8.9 for me.

Heading out shortly for a walk around national trust hoping it’s not too busy.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## RirisR

Morning all, 7.7 for me this am, caught a dump me thinks, feel like singing "up down turn it
around looping the loop and defying the crowd" always a suprise on testing, sunny day again here


----------



## Gruers

7.8 today which is consistent but a bit too high
off for a 4 mile walk now
have a nice day everyone


----------



## Maca44

4.3 New treadmill kept it very steady yesterday.


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me this morning. 
Felt hypo most of the day yesterday.... when I wasn't... Did multiple finger prick checks as well as Libre scans whilst I was working at the stables because I was absolutely convinced I must be low. Arms and legs felt like lead and sweeping up and mucking out took me 3x longer than usual. Got home at 5pm and all I wanted to do was climb into bed. I had a coffee to try to perk me up but in the end I gave in and climbed into bed at 5.30pm. Went out like a light and slept soundly apart from waking up to inject basal insulin.... alarm set on Libre for 7pm. In fact I was so zonked, I didn't actually inject the insulin at 7 even though I did wake up and scan. It was a text message that woke me about 8 when I eventually injected the insulin but then slept for another couple of hours before I hauled myself out of the pit to do evening stables. Felt a bit better after that but still not great, although levels were good. Pottered around until 4 am and then had another 4 hours of good sound kip and a nice reading this morning. Hopefully, today will be a better day!
Must start using my preventer asthma inhaler again as been coughing a lot the last couple of days.... and coughing is so socially unacceptable these days and I need to go shopping in the next couple of days so best get it sorted before then..... off to take inhaler now whilst I am thinking about it! 
Hope everyone has as good a day as possible.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.6 for me this morning. A bit low to inject so had a few sipd of juice with breakfast...lovely.
Looks nice outside atm. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 4.8 and all well here. The sun is shining and I am going to go for a long walk. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

rebrascora said:


> @New-journey Congratulations on your House Special!! Is that your first? Hope it is one of many to come.


Thanks, and I have had a few over the years, I used to post my numbers here every morning and I will again.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, eventually. 6.5 for me. Sorry was AWOL yesterday morning, I was as flat as a flattened flatfish. Just couldn’t be bothered to do anything, but I came round after a bath and a squirt of my second best perfume at 3pm!  Had an earlyish night and slept until 6am which is almost a miracle. Was wide awake and really should have got up but fell back into a deep sleep and had a terrible nightmare involving a very crowded TARDIS like GP surgery where no one was wearing a mask and I got lost in the snow! I woke up exhausted and got up at 9.40! Life’s a bit weird at the moment isn’t it? Going out for a long walk after our full English has digested, that should liven me up a bit and I’ll wear my best perfume today. Hope your day isn’t too flat.


----------



## Bloden

I’ve had the nobody wearing a mask dream too @eggyg LOL. I was shouting at ev1 to put a mask on, but they just stared at me...  Glad to hear you’re back to ‘normal’ today.

Morning all. 3.4 here. Must’ve been that cleaning I did yesterday. Just got my other half’s pit / sofa to do today, but only if he manages to crawl off it - I refuse to clean around him!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> I’ve had the nobody wearing a mask dream too @eggyg LOL. I was shouting at ev1 to put a mask on, but they just stared at me...  Glad to hear you’re back to ‘normal’ today.
> 
> Morning all. 3.4 here. Must’ve been that cleaning I did yesterday. Just got my other half’s pit / sofa to do today, but only if he manages to crawl off it - I refuse to clean around him!


I was screaming at everyone, even the doctors. Everyone was laughing at me because I was wearing one. The chairs were all crammed together too and I moved one away and a woman laughed at me so I thumped her! It’s no wonder I woke up in a lather!


----------



## adrian1der

After a lovely dinner last night (Duck breast with pickled Shiitake mushrooms) and a couple of bottles of Pinot Noir (oops) I was delighted to get a 5.2 at at 07:51

Lovely sunny day here. I'll prep the veg for dinner (roast pork, kale, sprouts and potatoes for the family), have a ride on the exercise bike and then take my son out on his scooter. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der Congratulations on your HS. I am feeling left out.


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> After a lovely dinner last night (Duck breast with pickled Shiitake mushrooms) and a couple of bottles of Pinot Noir (oops) I was delighted to get a 5.2 at at 07:51
> 
> Lovely sunny day here. I'll prep the veg for dinner (roast pork, kale, sprouts and potatoes for the family), have a ride on the exercise bike and then take my son out on his scooter. Sounds like a plan!


Congratulations on the HS @adrian1der


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @adrian1der


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @adrian1der Congratulations on your HS. I am feeling left out.


Don’t feel left out Michael, I’m sitting on the same step as you lol x


----------



## Gwynn

A bit late on the forum this morning.

Fasting BG 5.2.
Weight down to 70.5 Kg


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn Well done on your HS


----------



## Lanny

Well done @Gwynn on your weight loss & congratulations on your HS; double whammy!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> I'll prep the veg for dinner (roast pork, kale, sprouts and potatoes for the family)


I always fry the kale in butter ... It makes it easier to scrape it off the plate into the bin.


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> I always fry the kale in butter ... It makes it easier to scrape it off the plate into the bin.


 That made me laugh: only tried kale once; hated it! Yuck! emoji!


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> I always fry the kale in butter ... It makes it easier to scrape it off the plate into the bin.


Haha my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Inamuddle

I will do my best to write and use punctution correctly. I was 7.8 this morning which for me is good. That was just after the weird dream, in which i didn't get the full english breakfast i had been prmised. @eggyg your doctors surgery sounds like my old workplace!
Went for a longish walk through the industrial area and along the river bank, it was so busy with people riding bikes and the roads were like a nornal sunday.
Tried adding cayenne pepper  to the bird food, it didn't work.....


----------



## Robin

Inamuddle said:


> I will do my best to write and use punctution correctly


No no, it’s much more fun when people slip up with syntactical ambiguities!


----------



## freesia

Congratulations on your HS  @Gwynn


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.8 for me this morning. The kale thing made me lol. Mum's threatened me with death if I ever attempt to give it to her again.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly lol


Yep, me too...rank! I’d rather eat, well, any other green vegetable. I loves my greens. But kale...rhymes with stale, snail, fail...you get the idea.


----------



## rebrascora

You guys must be cooking it wrong. Sweated it in good knob of butter, it's delish!


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> I will do my best to write and use punctution correctly. I was 7.8 this morning which for me is good. That was just after the weird dream, in which i didn't get the full english breakfast i had been prmised. @eggyg your doctors surgery sounds like my old workplace!
> Went for a longish walk through the industrial area and along the river bank, it was so busy with people riding bikes and the roads were like a nornal sunday.
> Tried adding cayenne pepper  to the bird food, it didn't work.....


Oh no don’t. @adrian1der feeds the chickens in his dressing gown and wellies and I feed the birds in mine too!   Sorry the cayenne didn’t work on Roland. Only choice is to bring feeders in for a while or afix some sort of tray contraption on the pole under feeders. This will stop the rodent from getting up the pole and also stop spillage onto the ground. I’m worrying now as I have 11 feeders and my garden birds are messy feeders, luckily we have a few cats in the area who tend to keep the vermin down, I’ve only ever seen half Rolands in my garden!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> You guys must be cooking it wrong. Sweated it in good knob of butter, it's delish!


Kale used to be poor man’s  food until some fancy pants chef commandeered it. I also don’t like it, you’re on your own Barbara!


----------



## rebrascora

The thing that really annoys me about kale is the way they sell it ready chopped. Kale has a centre stem which is asy to cut out of a whole leaf and then chop. but no, they have to sell it chopped with the stem still in it so I have to sort through all the bits to remove the thick stems.... right fiddly job... irritates me every time!


----------



## rebrascora

My mother always said it was sheep feed!


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> You guys must be cooking it wrong. Sweated it in good knob of butter, it's delish!


Couldn't agree more - good to see that someone has good taste   @rebrascora


----------



## rebrascora

adrian1der said:


> Couldn't agree more - good to see that someone has good taste   @rebrascora


I actually just cooked myself a panful after typing that and ate it straight from the pan with a fork, just to be sure I wasn't trying to kid myself or anyone else.... I did really enjoy it so my comment still stands. So good for you as well!

I have certainly had my greens today. Egg salad at lunchtime, fillet steak with salad tonight and then a pan of kale with butter.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> You guys must be cooking it wrong. Sweated it in good knob of butter, it's delish!


Nerves of steel, knob of butter.

Cook kale lightly and it’s tough as hell. Cook it until it’s tender and it tastes like kak.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> My mother always said it was sheep feed!


Your mother is correct! That’s what is was grown for and now you have to pay mega bucks for it!


----------



## ColinUK

Been a bit quiet but have been ok.

BG this morning 5.7 

How’s everyone been?

oh and I quite like kale although yesterday I made chicken pot pie and a lemon tart. All low carb of course.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, Urghh it’s Monday again.
9.2 for me off to work I go

Have a good day and stay safe


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 this morning...
Joining a webcast funeral this afternoon... that's a first.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.0 this morning. 

Graphs are looking good. No real deviation since the beginning of December when I stopped all Insulin meds. 

I wonder when, if ever, I will get a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## Maca44

5.2 Bullseye yay


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @Maca44 on your Bullseye!


----------



## Gruers

7.9;today 
have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

07:01 BS 6.4  Very consistent!

Yesterday was the best day yet breathing wise & just a sight bit short of breath moving around the kitchen! Started easing back a bit on the inhalers as they’re lasting longer now: 4 puffs of each twice a day instead of 4 times a day; normal maintenance dose is 2 puffs of the preventer twice a day but, usually forget the 2nd dose! Can’t forget now, this week, as I start to wheeze as the effect of the current dose starts to wear off! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.8 which is the best I’ve managed for a few days. My diabetes has been taken over by a whirling dervish and it’s been a struggle to get it back into single figures. Where’s is the DF by the way? 

Big decision of the day do I turn right or left out of my house on my walk? 

Have the best day you can


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Maca44 on your HS


----------



## Michael12421

Flower said:


> Where’s is the DF by the way?


Getting her wings de-iced.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all, chilly out but dry and not slippy here. Wrap up well if heading out.
8.4 today for me. Och! 
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## SueEK

@Maca44 congrats on the HS.  
@Lanny glad you are feeling a touch better. 
@ColinUK hope you’re ok.
7.6 today, going in the wrong direction again.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, despite reducing basal, spent half the night with a red trace on the Libre. I’m not worried, a fingerprick shows me well into the 4s, but it ruins my 'Time in Target' percentage!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

More of the same in the home office today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> @Maca44 congrats on the HS.
> @Lanny glad you are feeling a touch better.
> @ColinUK hope you’re ok.
> 7.6 today, going in the wrong direction again.
> Have a good day all x


Thanks Sue. I’m alright


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Yesterday was a day spent in the 4's no matter what i did. Had a biscuit before bed and woke up this morning to 10.2!! Dropped to 9.6 now   
@Maca44 congratulations on the HS
@ColinUK your pie and cheesecake look delicious
@Lanny glad you're feeling a bit better
Another day of working at home for me, i think the mix of going into work and working from home is playing havoc with my levels and i'm struggling to get the balance right. I can't wait for things to get back to "normal".
Have a good day folks, whatever you are doing


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Yet another email from Superdrug apologising for the delay and saying it should be here no later than tomorrow although this time they say they have added £3 worth of points to my health & beauty card as a sorry for the delay

Bubbles's plug in is due to be changed on the 31st, I ordered 2 on the 10th and it took the company 3 days to get in touch to tell me they were OOS but due the end of this week so just hoping they will arrive in time as I thought I had plenty of time so went for 2nd class   

Anyway's its 8.6 for me on this exceptionally cold Scottish morning
xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all.... and it is a good morning - 10.6 this morning (lowest so far), very happy with that 

Have a great day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I ordered fresh supplies of suet balls from Amazon for our feathered friends. On Saturday, the delivery driver managed to slip under the radar, ring the doorbell without me hearing it and deposit a humungous big box on the doorstep. When I eventually got notified by my Alexa that the delivery had taken place, I was slightly concerned about the size of the box.
I was even more concerned to see the box inside said "Pain + Liberation" on the side. Was this some sort of S&M apparatus?
Yes, in my time I've wrongly been sent a rather fetching but skimpy negligee and an XXXXL pair of winceyette bloomers that would've looked big on Nellie The Elephant.
Thankfully, it turned out to be one of those memory foam, wedge shaped, orthopaedic support pillow thingies.
Curiously enough, I was considering getting one of those. Had Amazon developed some ESP mind probe app for Alexa, I wondered?
"I could have a look and see if it was suitable", thought I. I had one problem, it was vacuum sealed and like the Genie in a Bottle, once let loose, I'd never get it back inside the packaging. I confess that for one nanosecond I did think, "Keep schtoom about it, Dez and say nothing - they'll never know."
But as "Honesty is the best policy" has always been my policy, I decided to get in touch with Amazon.
Getting past their AI Customer Support Chat Bot is a Catch22 nightmare, but I persisted, and eventually made contact with a human being. 
I was very pleasantly surprised to be told, "You don't have to return it. You may use it, donate it or recycle it as you wish." And, that there was a replacement delivery of birdy suet balls winging their way to me, at no extra charge.
(I wonder what'll be delivered this time?)
Not being a person to look a gift orthopaedic support pillow in the mouth, I liberated it from its packaging and its currently supporting my tired old back, in bed, while I write. 
It does the job well!

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

And a 5.7 on the meter today.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> The thing that really annoys me about kale is the way they sell it ready chopped. Kale has a centre stem which is easy to cut out of a whole leaf and then chop. but no, they have to sell it chopped with the stem still in it so I have to sort through all the bits to remove the thick stems.... right fiddly job... irritates me every time!


I'm with you on that @rebrascora. But apart from the above inconvenience it's delicious.

And congratulations to all today's House Specials.

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Bubbles's plug in is due to be changed on the 31st,


You don't have to re-charge your cat, do you Kaylz??


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> You don't have to re-charge your cat, do You Kaylz??


Haha good god no! He certainly doesn't need that! But he's temperamental as it is and is even worse if there isn't a pheromone plug in on the go  xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Haha good god no! He certainly doesn't need that! But he's temperamental as it is and is even worse if there isn't a pheromone plug in on the go  xx


I wish I’d known. I had two for Peluche running 24/7 and passed them both on last week. 
Hope he’s ok if you do run out temporarily.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I wish I’d known. I had two for Peluche running 24/7 and passed them both on last week.
> Hope he’s ok if you do run out temporarily.


He's in the living room all day as can't be wandering about in case my grandad comes in so we only have 1 in use full time, we did use Feliway but swapped to Beaphar at the beginning of December as it was more affordable, he just becomes even more of a nightmare, their postage was pretty slow at the beginning of December but fingers crossed it will get here in time! xx


----------



## adrian1der

After a huge plate of kale last night I managed a 5.3 at 07:18 this morning. Cloudy but dry here in West Berks although the chicken pen is a bit treacherous with slippery mud.

Congrats on the HS @Maca44


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Haha good god no! He certainly doesn't need that! But he's temperamental as it is and is even worse if there isn't a pheromone plug in on the go  xx


I tried those Feliways - didn't seem to make any difference. I've found the only way to calm down a mad moggie is with a quick blast from a can of Mace. 

Only joking of course. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Late again. 5.8 for me. Never got for walk yesterday as I got a visual migraine, it’s quite rare for me to get them. I just have to close and cover my eyes, and take painkillers. Lasted about an hour but felt wibbly wobbly all day. Did get dressed, about 2pm. Good news today, over 70s and Extremely Clinically Vulnerable to get the call from today about our vaccine. Good luck if you’re in either category. I think I might cry when I get the call.
Apparently it’s Blue Monday today, the day the credit cards bills come in after our Christmas spending. I was pleasantly surprised when ours was in credit. Turns out we paid it twice last month! I always pay it, but for some unknown reason Mr Eggy did too! He is rubbish with financial stuff. Don’t worry it’s only £6! I’ll just buy some books for my Kindle that’ll sort it!
Congratulations to all those who have had a HS this last couple of days, I’ve been a bit remiss with them. Have a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Paresh

Type 2 diabetes // in May 2019.

i had major relapse in hyperglycemia (April - May 20) with HB1Ac over >110. And sharp rise from 53 from Dec 19. Given Insulin Lantus in August 20 followed by sharp fall and into hypoglycemia, by October 20. 

Daily reads on Finetest Lite glucose monitor assisted in glucose control. I was by November 20 taking sugar tablets! To avoid hypo's. Off the Sitagliptin now. Just tincture of insulin Lantus 4 units per day. Average glucose 7 mmol/L at morning (from over 100 readings) The graph is from Google Sheets (Auditor) - rather shameful in early part.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone and Happy Blue Monday.... Apparently the 3rd Monday on Jan is a real down day so I decided to start it early and make the most of it!
Woke up at 3.30am on 5.7 after zonking last night at 9.30pm... not sure what is wrong with me at the moment but just getting these moments where it's like someone flicks the switch and shuts me down... can't get to bed quick enough when it happens... I confess I climbed in fully clothed last night.... Anyway, a nice early start, had a cup of coffee and headed up to the yard, fed and mucked out, popped to the village shop next door for some milk and ended up treating myself to bacon, black pudding and mushrooms (and a couple of packets of pork scratchings) and decided that Blue Monday needed celebrating with a proper breakfast. Headed off for my walk/run at 7am and got back at 8. Sorted chickens and cats and headed home for breakfast. BG was a whopping 14 by now but was confident that it would come down from the exercise. Had a glass of water and it dropped to 11 pretty quickly. No appreciable carbs in breakfast (mostly just the black pudding), so jabbed myself 4 units Fiasp and plated it up only to find my readings was 12 and rising. I try not to eat when my BG is higher than 8 but I wasn't going to let a plate of good food go to waste or get cold so I've eaten it and stuff my Libre TIR which seems to have gone downhill faster than Franz Klammer anyway. 
Would just like to add that breakfast was delicious and a really nice change from my usual yoghurt with berries and seeds and a sprinkle of nutty granola....
 
The egg is on a bed of savoy cabbage onions and mushrooms because having some veggies with my fry up makes me feel less guilty... and I love savoy cabbage and it goes so well with bacon....
Anyway, hope everyone survives today without too many "Blues" and congrats to @Maca44 on your House Special!


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I tried those Feliways - didn't seem to make any difference. I've found the only way to calm down a mad moggie is with a quick blast from a can of Mace.
> 
> Only joking of course.
> 
> Dez


You notice the difference with him when it's not available, they think he was attacking his own tail and that's what led to needing most of it amputated so the vet suggested it as when he was on medication he was spaced out and wouldn't eat, honestly the worst cat I've ever known and to be honest wish we hadn't taken him on xx


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy Blue Monday.... Apparently the 3rd Monday on Jan is a real down day so I decided to start it early and make the most of it!
> Woke up at 3.30am on 5.7 after zonking last night at 9.30pm... not sure what is wrong with me at the moment but just getting these moments where it's like someone flicks the switch and shuts me down... can't get to bed quick enough when it happens... I confess I climbed in fully clothed last night.... Anyway, a nice early start, had a cup of coffee and headed up to the yard, fed and mucked out, popped to the village shop next door for some milk and ended up treating myself to bacon, black pudding and mushrooms (and a couple of packets of pork scratchings) and decided that Blue Monday needed celebrating with a proper breakfast. Headed off for my walk/run at 7am and got back at 8. Sorted chickens and cats and headed home for breakfast. BG was a whopping 14 by now but was confident that it would come down from the exercise. Had a glass of water and it dropped to 11 pretty quickly. No appreciable carbs in breakfast (mostly just the black pudding), so jabbed myself 4 units Fiasp and plated it up only to find my readings was 12 and rising. I try not to eat when my BG is higher than 8 but I wasn't going to let a plate of good food go to waste or get cold so I've eaten it and stuff my Libre TIR which seems to have gone downhill faster than Franz Klammer anyway.
> Would just like to add that breakfast was delicious and a really nice change from my usual yoghurt with berries and seeds and a sprinkle of nutty granola....
> View attachment 15977 View attachment 15977
> The egg is on a bed of savoy cabbage onions and mushrooms because having some veggies with my fry up makes me feel less guilty... and I love savoy cabbage and it goes so well with bacon....
> Anyway, hope everyone survives today without too many "Blues" and congrats to @Maca44 on your House Special!


Just to set the record straight there is no evidence that Blue Monday actually exists. None. 
Some say it’s good for mental health awareness but it really isn’t. 
Imagine “knowing” that a certain date is the most depressed in the year and already feeling depressed. 
Unfortunately there is a slight uptick in suicide attempts today but that never happened to any statistical significance before the day was dubbed blue Monday.
All it is in reality is the day that Christmas credit card spending bills land on the doormat. That’s it. Nothing more, nothing less.
The press calling it blue Monday has created this myth and the accompanying downturn in mental health.


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo honesty is always the best policy, and you can often get a pay back which is great.
@rebrascora I'm not surprised you're  always tired, I get worn out just reading about your mucking out morning and night, let alone all the other things you do. Hope you’re ok x
@Kaylz i found the plug ins never worked for my cats and certainly not for Misty so he gave in to anti-depressants. Was loathe to do that but they have made a huge difference to her. Having said that some of my friends with cats swear by the plug ins, just depends on the animal I suppose x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz i found the plug ins never worked for my cats and certainly not for Misty so he gave in to anti-depressants. Was loathe to do that but they have made a huge difference to her. Having said that some of my friends with cats swear by the plug ins, just depends on the animal I suppose x


As I mentioned he just didn't eat and I mean not at all when he was on medication so we couldn't take that route xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> As I mentioned he just didn't eat and I mean not at all when he was on medication so we couldn't take that route xx


Shame, we just do what we can for them don’t we, even if they are a pain in the butt at times with their weird quirky ways x


----------



## Inamuddle

6.8 this morning. Not put any seed out for the birds. Just fat blocks and peanuts. I think it may be a bit longer before they get around to calling me about the vaccine, only just opened our local centre and there are a lot of older people and care workers here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*UPDATE: ON SUET BALLS*
Parcel from Amazon arrived. No surprises inside this time. 
While I'm having lunch, Poppy's standing guard over them and then they'll be out in the feeders.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> You're just another Blue Monday denier. You'll be telling us next there's no Santa.


In the same way that the current image of Santa was thanks to a certain second company, I’ve just learnt that Blue Monday was created by a travel company in an effort to boost sales in a quiet month.


----------



## Paulbreen

A healthy 5.6 at 6:30 am so I’m more than happy to start my day there and so far I haves flat line despite a costa latte for breakfast. 
have a great day everyone!!


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora your breakfast looks amazing. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @rebrascora your breakfast looks amazing. Hope you enjoyed it!


I did enjoy it thanks and it set me up for the day and all that meat made me feel brave enough to get out on Rascal this afternoon! 
Just did a couple of miles because he hasn't been ridden for so long and he was totally full of it and extremely anxious.... but amazingly we didn't part company... even without my "sticky bum jodhs". We did scare a few pedestrians with our silly antics but they were far enough away to be safe and just heard the clattering of hooves and looked anxiously in our direction  as he "tap danced" a paddy in the middle of the road, snorting and tossing his head and looking like he was ready to charge the enemy.... if only we could find one! Coming home was the most difficult because he just wanted to go and trying to hold him without him getting too frustrated was very challenging.... We did a lot of fancy dressage moves to try to keep him focused and thankfully we made it back safely. Rebel was not impressed that Rascal got taken out instead of him!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I did enjoy it thanks and it set me up for the day and all that meat made me feel brave enough to get out on Rascal this afternoon!
> Just did a couple of miles because he hasn't been ridden for so long and he was totally full of it and extremely anxious.... but amazingly we didn't part company... even without my "sticky bum jodhs". We did scare a few pedestrians with our silly antics but they were far enough away to be safe and just heard the clattering of hooves and looked anxiously in our direction  as he "tap danced" a paddy in the middle of the road, snorting and tossing his head and looking like he was ready to charge the enemy.... if only we could find one! Coming home was the most difficult because he just wanted to go and trying to hold him without him getting too frustrated was very challenging.... We did a lot of fancy dressage moves to try to keep him focused and thankfully we made it back safely. Rebel was not impressed that Rascal got taken out instead of him!


Glad you survived!


----------



## freesia

I


rebrascora said:


> I did enjoy it thanks and it set me up for the day and all that meat made me feel brave enough to get out on Rascal this afternoon!
> Just did a couple of miles because he hasn't been ridden for so long and he was totally full of it and extremely anxious.... but amazingly we didn't part company... even without my "sticky bum jodhs". We did scare a few pedestrians with our silly antics but they were far enough away to be safe and just heard the clattering of hooves and looked anxiously in our direction  as he "tap danced" a paddy in the middle of the road, snorting and tossing his head and looking like he was ready to charge the enemy.... if only we could find one! Coming home was the most difficult because he just wanted to go and trying to hold him without him getting too frustrated was very challenging.... We did a lot of fancy dressage moves to try to keep him focused and thankfully we made it back safely. Rebel was not impressed that Rascal got taken out instead of him!


I felt anxious reading about it! And without your sticky bum jodhs as well!! You must have felt brave after that breakfast. You might have posted it before so i hope you don't mind me asking, is there a reason Rascal hasn't been ridden for a while? How is MeMe's hoof now?


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Basically I had his shoes taken off just before Xmas a year ago as I find it difficult to exercise them all during the winter and he needs shoes whereas Reb and MeMe don't but I get almost no wear out of them so it is a waste of money and his hooves improve enormously if I give him the winter off... Then the pandemic hit and I decided that it would be foolhardy to risk a fall and injury when the NHS was so overwhelmed... and also having no one to ride out with made it even more risky.. I know these things still apply but I had also just had a fall from one of Ian's horses just after lockdown which I was lucky not to break my hip, so it made me more circumspect. Since my relationship breakdown I have reassessed things and decided that life is for living and my horses are getting older and so am I (Rebel will be 25 this summer and Rasc 24yrs... although he will be a juvenile delinquent until the day he dies....) so I just decided to bite the bullet, particularly as I was making good progress with Rebel. When I first bought them Rebel was a year old and Rascal was just 3 days old ... obviously still with his mother) and it was my ambition to drive them as a pair because they are well matched. I have still not achieved that and time is running out, so bringing them back into work, even though ridden at the moment is a start towards that goal..... it's kind of like a bucket list item. I have the harness and the vehicle, I just need to square them up!

Turned my wardrobe over for my Sticky Bum jodhs but could not lay hands on them, so had to manage without!... I mean with regular ones... I wasn't tempted to do the lady Godiva thing suggested a few weeks ago!


----------



## rebrascora

PS. MeMe is still sound at the moment thanks for asking.... long may that continue but not totally convinced I have seen the last of it yet. She had one 2 years ago that niggled on and off for a couple of months, so I am reluctant to say it is fixed just yet .


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Turned my wardrobe over for my Sticky Bum jodhs but could not lay hands on them, so had to manage without!... I mean with regular ones


I laughed out loud at that!!!



rebrascora said:


> Since my relationship breakdown I have reassessed things and decided that life is for living and my horses are getting older and so am I


You are so right. I think that one thing this pandemic had made us think about is that life is too short and you have to make the most of the time you have and do the things you want to do. Go for it, hopefully it won't be long before you can drive them.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> PS. MeMe is still sound at the moment thanks for asking.... long may that continue but not totally convinced I have seen the last of it yet. She had one 2 years ago that niggled on and off for a couple of months, so I am reluctant to say it is fixed just yet .


Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Maca44

3.5 this morning, in bed at 9pm slept like a baby. And I'm first this morning   not as though i am competitive or anything.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## rebrascora

I am claiming a 4.4 this morning...
3.3 on the Libre which gave me a "LO" reading at 4.40am. Both times a finger prick showed 4.4 so not sure what is going on with this sensor! I was lying on my back when I woke up to that LO so shouldn't have been a compression low.... this is starting to knock my confidence in Libre a bit when the first 6 months of them was so good.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Sensor showed i'd gone hypo twice overnight, very unusual!!! It is a new sensor though, put on yesterday morning and activated 12 hours later. Anyway, 6.8 for me, finger prick confirmed 6.3.
In work today and training over zoom after work, going to be a long day 
Have a good one


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. In contrast to @rebrascora and @freesia , I managed to stay out of the red on my Libre last night - just! I crawled along the very bottom of the black from 2am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and in it was 6.4 at first waking but up to 7.2 after toilet stop and another hour sleep.

Sounds a bit persistent out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Yet another absolutely Baltic Scottish morning with thick frost on the cars outside

7.9 for me and a pounding headache I've had for a few days now, stress, lack of sleep, dehydration are the main causes I think
xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.3 today after an experimental eating earlier in the evening to try to dodge dp . However I did laze in bed until 7 this morning. 
Bit blustery out there, stay safe all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here, aided by a couple of Quality Street at bedtime. It’s hypo central here atm, so going to try and sneak in a basal test today.

My latest stay-at-home obsession is knitting bobble hats, but I haven’t made one that I like yet...I’ll just keep on knitting until I’ve made the perfect one for me - lockdown should be over by then, shouldn’t it?!


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz snap a 7.9 for me today. Busy day yesterday, actually got on my hands and knees to scrab the tiles in the utility room as my steamer didn’t take the worst if the dirt off. Too many mucky boots and paws in and out of there. 
@rebrascora are the horses all yours or do you run a livery?  They all sound such characters and glad you managed to get out on Rascal at last.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning.  
Rain, rain & more rain. :-(

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 07:06 this morning. Dull and damp in West Berks this morning


----------



## Lanny

05:45 BS 8.0 but, only because I started reducing all doses yesterday & reduced midnight LR down from 60 to 50: while being mostly in bed this past week I had to put it up so, 60 for both LR doses; woke on roughly the same BS yesterday morning but, then was kept hopping on my toes as BS was going lower despite not eating & DP so, knew that dose had to come down! NR doses were all also the same at 42 as again being mostly in bed but, definitely starting to stay out of bed for longer now & need the usual incremental decreased doses for meals as the day goes on, albeit still higher doses at 38, 34 & 30. Also, only needed 2 puffs of each inhaler twice a day & hopefully won’t need the ventolin for much longer so, back to maintenance dose of just clenil 2 puffs twice a day!  Hopefully tomorrow waking BS will settle down: will go by the meter to reduce all doses, except midday LR which I think is pretty much stable, as I get better; midnight LR back to 40 & whatever NR I need as it changes so much now I no longer think of what’s normal as it’s only what I need!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS: late in posting as I was playing golf in bed & now with DP 08:36 BS 9.3 so, NR now & breakfast.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Late on parade yet again. 5.9. Another couldn’t get out of bed day. Although I actually got dressed before midday yesterday there’s obviously something going on in my decrepit old body. I’m like two wet weekends at the moment. Forced myself out for a walk yesterday afternoon, just a short one, 4 miles and I was absolutely exhausted and finding it hard to breath at times. I haven’t a cough, but have sneezed for three days, no mucous just massive men sized sneezes. My appetite is fine, BGs fine so suspect a cold brewing. Where did I get it? Apart from local walks, I haven’t been anywhere or seen anyone this year. I’m just going to have a lazy day, the weather is atrocious, murky is an understatement. Have a good day and stay safe and stay home if you can.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, late on parade woke to a 10 unsure why 2 hours after brekkie and i'm down to 8.5

Have a good day and stay safe peeps


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 10.3 this morning.... will hopefully hit single figures soon 

Have a great day


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.6 at 7 30am but been busy since then doing my qigong and getting ready for the day. I spoke with my consultant  yesterday, first time for a year and I have not not even spoken with a DSN. She was so supportive and after I sent her my graph for the day before, replied with an amazing supportive message, saying it was perfect and congratulating  me on my hard work. I feel she gave me a gold star!! 

Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Inamuddle

A wet and windy morning here in the south west. Really annoyed that i woke with a 12 for no apparent reason.


----------



## Paulbreen

A surprisingly low 4.9 this morning, I had delicious British fish and chips (one of the things I miss most living in Germany)for dinner last night and I may have over egged the Bolus because I was lower than 5 all night.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Paulbreen

I’ve found myself getting addicted to this thread reading and comparing everyone’s numbers every day, it just goes to show how unpredictable this disease is. It’s good for morale when you see people posting especially when they are fighting to get their numbers down and you see the small steps to success


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  Just had some disturbinge news.  My only real friend here - Pablo - who posted on here for me when I could  not see and runs ragged to help me just messaged me to say that he has tested positive for Covid.  He was due to come this afternoon to re-start my car with jump leads as I have a hospital appointment in  2 days. That is obviously not going to happen.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear! @Michael12421 So sorry to hear Pablo has the virus. Hope he just has a mild dose. 
Is there anyone else who can jump start your car or can you book a taxi... I know you have had a lot of expenditure of late so a taxi may be out of the question financially. Is the appointment for your eyes or diabetes or something unrelated. Just wondering how essential that appointment is? I have jump leads in my Freelander but I don't think they are long enough!!

Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora. Thank you. Pablo is only 26 and is very fit so I too fervently hope that it is a mild dose.  I don't know of anyone else who would be willing to help.  Taxi is beyond my present means as here you have to pay for not only the journey out but the drivers return home also, with or without me being there,  It is only a 20 minute journey  but it would cost me €100 and then another €100 for my journey home.  The problem is not severe - urology - and it is 9 months overdue because all follow up appointments were cancelled when the pandemic hit.


----------



## james19

Dizzydi said:


> 5.8 when I woke @ 9.20 this morn ( past 5 days were 3.9, 3.2, 3.3, 3.8 & 3.9) think the vodies I had last night helped !


God!! What low readings - I am always between 7 and 8 and get bad hypo symptoms if I drop to 4.5.
What are the dangers of being so low?


----------



## Robin

james19 said:


> God!! What low readings - I am always between 7 and 8 and get bad hypo symptoms if I drop to 4.5.
> What are the dangers of being so low?


Losing Hypo awareness for a start! Not to be recommended, as the reply on the thread said at the time (but bear in mind that’s right at the start of this thread, which has been running for nearly ten years,)


----------



## Lanny

02:06 BS 7.7  Heading in the right direction. LR went in a bit late at 00:58: alarm went off & sluggish to respond; then, couldn’t get back to sleep & got up to play a bit of golf so, considering there’s a bit of DP & smidge bit late basal it’s a pretty good start!

Just finished eating breakfast & thought I’d post. Decided to try reducing NR doses a bit more & see what happens so, breakfast dose -2 at 36 units & I’ll be happy ish if it’s under 10mmol as that’s roughly in the ballpark & will settle down? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh! Forgot to say also reduced midnight LR a bit more: dithered between 46 or 44 & went with 44 so, that bit closer to getting back to pre asthma flare up of 40; a really good start!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  My recent illness has had one silver lining - I have concluded that I do, in fact, suffer from reflux. To tackle this I have raised the end of my bed so my head stays above my chest, and am taking some Gaviscon after meals which eases the symptoms. It does seem to be working quite well in reducing my symptoms and allowing for a better night's sleep


----------



## Paresh

regime: metformin - 2 x 500 mg in morning ; 2 x 500 mg in evening. and a tincture/subcue shot of Insulin Lantus 4 units in morning.

Today's reading 05:00 (!) - 6.8 mmol/L straight down the line. Meant to be perfect.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 7.9 for me quite surprised as I decided to try a plant based burger (no bun) with salad oh and 3 sweet potato wedges quite healthy I thought last night my bs after were horrendous. So spent an hour walking round my lounge drinking lots of water lol


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Snowwy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today  My recent illness has had one silver lining - I have concluded that I do, in fact, suffer from reflux. To tackle this I have raised the end of my bed so my head stays above my chest, and am taking some Gaviscon after meals which eases the symptoms. It does seem to be working quite well in reducing my symptoms and allowing for a better night's sleep


My wife suffers from this and in fact went to Drs who were very helpful. They prescribed a small medication and that stops it.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 for me today. 
Very wild and windy outside...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

Got a bit distracted by golf so, a bit late at 2 hours & 21 minutes after breakfast 06:32 BS 11.5 is a bit too high so, 2 unit correction: will stick with the same NR doses today, then & not reduce; try reducing again tomorrow. Possibly reducing too much at once with LR AND NR?


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. Broke the two month (ish) record of keeping within the 5's.


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me this morning on the Libre.... haven't checked with a finger prick. Very happy with that as I dropped my evening Levemir down to 2 units and had a correction unit of Fiasp because I didn't bolus my chick pea and chorizo soup last night before I ate it and it took me up from 5 to 11 at bedtime. Thought I might have got away with it after all the exercise I had during the day but disappointingly not!

@Veenorthants
Did you check the carb content of the burgers. Usually meat has much less carbs than plant based meat replacements, so good quality quarter pounders that have not been made with rusk... check the labelling... are a better option for your diabetes (if you aren't a vegetarian)... and sweet potatoes are as carb rich as ordinary potatoes or parsnips.... As you can see from my post above, a bowl of chick pea and chorizo soup took me up from 5-11.
"Healthy" is only relevant to what your body can tolerate...Carbs are our nemesis as diabetics so you need to be aware of reducing those... I appreciate you say you didn't have a bun with your burger, but you have to look at everything. Were there cherry tomatoes in the salad and if so, how many? Again they can pack a BG punch. I stick to no more than 2 with a salad, but I do have the benefit of insulin and I am pretty active.


----------



## Paulbreen

An 8.4 this morning, looks like the DP is visiting again, an hour ago it was around 6.0, no explanation, don’t you just Love diabetes lol
Well have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Veenorthants

@rebrascora thank you for your response, I did check the carbs and they were 6.4g so didn't think that was too bad, I'm putting it down to the sweet potato I cant think of anything else that I had. Have to say it was delicious especially topped with a little bit of stilton  I had on the vine tomatoes on my salad as our supermarkets appear to not have cherry tomatoes at the mo


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Rain, rain, and more rain to come, will not be sticking my nose out of doors today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Another full on day in the home office. I'll also try and fit in a bit more on the violin which I'm gradually starting to make progress on.

Have a good day everyone in


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.9 here.

I hope Pablo recovers quickly @Michael12421. Have you been able to change your urology appointment? 

Looks wild out there. We won’t just have our cobwebs blown away on this morning’s walk!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all!
7.2 for me today. 
Think I'm heading back to my pit, it's a bit wild out there.
However you spend your day, may you find joy. X


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.9 here.
> 
> I hope Pablo recovers quickly @Michael12421. Have you been able to change your urology appointment?
> 
> Looks wild out there. We won’t just have our cobwebs blown away on this morning’s walk!


No I just old them that I was unable to get to the hospital.  They will send me another appointment 'in due course'.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me this morning. The old D doesn't seem to like being messed around with in work/work from home/weekend routine, levels are a bit messy. I could do with upping basal slightly but even half a unit makes a big difference with such inconsistency in the days. Ho hum, will stay on this level and try my best to work around them.
Off to Sainsburys quick this morning to get mums shopping before back to home working again.
Have a good day everyone. Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Snap @Robin 6.6 here too

We're supposed to take the brunt of storm Christoph tonight, weather warnings out for heavy snow, I'll believe it when I see it like!   

Bruce's 34th today, scheduled a Happy Birthday text to be sent and 00:07 and he replied about 7:20, I bought him a personalised whisky glass which he says he loves, a large box of milk tray and there's £14 scheduled to enter his account today for a bottle of the bourbon he's on at the moment

Received an appointment letter for ophthalmology in the post yesterday, it was cancelled right away, I'm just not ready and as they still aren't allowing people with you its something I'm truly uncomfortable with, I have glasses already as you know and my eyes do have scarring after my numerous rounds of treatment so my sight is even worse after a check up, I really do need someone with me to deal with the stairs etc
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 
Still wet and miserable out there. 
Alexa just informed me that there's only recycle day and Tesco delivery to look forward to.

Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.8 and moody today Grrrrrr


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me today on a wet and wild Berkshire morning. Not too bad walking out to do the chickens but felt it coming back into the wind and rain. Makes a change from dull and damp but sunshine would be nice. Lots of snowdrops getting ready to bloom in the garden so I say roll on spring!

Dropped below 15st 5lbs today so I have achieved my first weight goal of the year which was to have lost more than four and a half stone. Now to get into the 14 stone bracket....


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 today but as I didn’t eat since 1.30 yesterday afternoon is a little high for my liking!!
@Kaylz Im surprised they won’t let someone go with you if you will have a problem seeing properly afterwards, doesn’t make sense.
@adrian1der well done on your huge weight loss, keep it going.
@Michael12421 hope your friend recovers very soon.
Have a good day all. Not much happening here x


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Yep up late again. A very unusual ( for me) 4.9. Feeling better today but didn’t sleep very well, very hot and sweaty, menopause or fever coming out? Dreamt I was going to Joe Biden’s inauguration and was too busy getting everyone else ready I didn’t have time to get myself ready! It’s not that I’m a fan of Biden, although he seems a nice enough chap, but I suppose his USP is he isn’t Trump!
More rain forecast for us today, yesterday was horrendous our road flooded so I’m guessing the river will have burst it’s banks. Do I go
down and have a look?   Have a good day and stay safe and dry.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz Im surprised they won’t let someone go with you if you will have a problem seeing properly afterwards, doesn’t make sense.


It really doesn't, I can't wear my glasses after the drops as it distorts things even more, I can't see to press the button in the lift and Bruce needs to take my hand to get up the numerous sets of stairs in the hospital and also to whichever level of the car park his mum is as there's no way I do buses, not just for the pandemic reason but after 1 appointment via bus I fell down the stairs when I tried to get off so its been a no no since but thems the rules unfortunately, was pushing it a bit anyway seen as the letter arrived yesterday and they wanted me there next Tuesday! xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz yes definitely don’t go on your own. Although they say no-one can go with you they do allow it for special circumstances which surely would cover you. Might be worth a phone call when you are given another appointment x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz yes definitely don’t go on your own. Although they say no-one can go with you they do allow it for special circumstances which surely would cover you. Might be worth a phone call when you are given another appointment x


My next one might get cancelled too, all depends whether I feel ready or not, I know how important it is of course but things like what I'm going through don't change overnight and I'd also need it suitable for Bruce to get the day off which is difficult considering lack of staff and also that his mum was off to drive us as well as my dad wouldn't help, haven't heard a peep from him since Christmas Eve despite texting numerous times xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

A very good morning everyone. I hit a milestone today, my first single figure fasting test - *8.7*..... couldn't be happier 

Yesterday I had some good numbers too. Post lunch (+2hrs) and after a walk was 5.9. evening time after some exercise was 6.4, so hopefully I'm doing things right. Only thing is i'm a little concerned that my numbers are coming down so quickly, is that to be expected ?

Have a great day everyone


----------



## grovesy

Bazzlejet said:


> A very good morning everyone. I hit a milestone today, my first single figure fasting test - *8.7*..... couldn't be happier
> 
> Yesterday I had some good numbers too. Post lunch (+2hrs) and after a walk was 5.9. evening time after some exercise was 6.4, so hopefully I'm doing things right. Only thing is i'm a little concerned that my numbers are coming down so quickly, is that to be expected ?
> 
> Have a great day everyone


What were they previously?


----------



## Bazzlejet

grovesy said:


> What were they previously?


10/01 = 18.8
11/01 = 15.3
12/01 = 15.9
13/01 = 16.2
14/01 = 16.0
15/01 = 14.8
16/01 = 13.8
17/01 = 13.5
18/01 = 10.6
19/01 = 10.8
today = 8.7

These are my fasting readings since I was diagnosed. Do you think its coming down to quickly (is there such a thing) ?


----------



## Maca44

Bazzlejet said:


> 10/01 = 18.8
> 11/01 = 15.3
> 12/01 = 15.9
> 13/01 = 16.2
> 14/01 = 16.0
> 15/01 = 14.8
> 16/01 = 13.8
> 17/01 = 13.5
> 18/01 = 10.6
> 19/01 = 10.8
> today = 8.7
> 
> These are my fasting readings since I was diagnosed. Do you think its coming down to quickly (is there such a thing) ?


My first reading was 14.4 then as the meds kicked in they came down very quickly but I did drastically change carb intake straight away.


----------



## Robin

Bazzlejet said:


> 10/01 = 18.8
> 11/01 = 15.3
> 12/01 = 15.9
> 13/01 = 16.2
> 14/01 = 16.0
> 15/01 = 14.8
> 16/01 = 13.8
> 17/01 = 13.5
> 18/01 = 10.6
> 19/01 = 10.8
> today = 8.7
> 
> These are my fasting readings since I was diagnosed. Do you think its coming down to quickly (is there such a thing) ?


There is such a thing as coming down too fast, it can make your eyesight blurry and cause pins and needles in your legs, as the glucose levels reduce. But I think it’s normally seen in people who start insulin, which can lower levels very quickly, my personal view is that the drugs you are on,(Metformin and gliclazide I think) won’t have too drastic and sudden effect.


----------



## Bloden

Well done @Bazzlejet - you must be doing something right!


----------



## Paulbreen

Bazzlejet said:


> 10/01 = 18.8
> 11/01 = 15.3
> 12/01 = 15.9
> 13/01 = 16.2
> 14/01 = 16.0
> 15/01 = 14.8
> 16/01 = 13.8
> 17/01 = 13.5
> 18/01 = 10.6
> 19/01 = 10.8
> today = 8.7
> 
> These are my fasting readings since I was diagnosed. Do you think its coming down to quickly (is there such a thing) ?


For a T2 those numbers look great, slow and steady, what ever your doing looks like its working


----------



## Gruers

11.6 today after fish and chip supper. My fault


----------



## RirisR

7.5 this morning I enjoy coffee but it seems it spikes me life
couldn't get more miserable really fed up today


----------



## adrian1der

Sorry to hear that @Olive 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Robin

Olive said:


> 7.5 this morning I enjoy coffee but it seems it spikes me life
> couldn't get more miserable really fed up today


The caffeine in coffee tends to spike me, but I'm Ok with decaf, is it worth a try, or would you miss the caffeine hit too much? (after a lot of practice I can now tolerate one cup of proper non-decaf)


----------



## grovesy

Olive said:


> 7.5 this morning I enjoy coffee but it seems it spikes me life
> couldn't get more miserable really fed up today


Is that just an ordinary coffee?


----------



## RirisR

yes just an ordinary coffee with normal shot of semi-skimmed milk x


----------



## rebrascora

@Olive Are you sure it is the coffee and not Dawn Phenomenon? I drink it medium strength with cream rather than milk and I do find that a second cup will get my heart racing and that can cause my liver to chuck out some glucose, but I am usually OK with one. I have now changed to decaf tea which I am OK with but I do like my morning coffee with cream to help me start the day. It is one of my little luxuries.
Hope you are feeling better soon. This miserable weather is not helping any of us. Try putting some nostalgic music on and have a bit of a boogie... and sing along. That always helps me when I am down.... probably just as well I live alone as my voice is not great. Tina Turner certainly dragged me out of the blues a few weeks ago... Gotta love a bit of Tina!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me. Woke in the night to a 4.5 so had a pre-emptive jelly baby


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 for me today. 
Run day... not sure which route will be the least muddy?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 6.0  Definitely headed in the right direction still on 44 LR & will try reducing NR today: see how THAT goes; headed off a hypo after lunch yesterday at 3 hours & 33 minutes after my heart started racing so, tested was 4.2 & had a jelly baby; only because I stuck in 2 units more NR when eating for coke that I didn’t need but, that still tells me the dose was too high! I didn’t eat any dinner yesterday as I wasn’t hungry before going to bed. I forgot that breakfast is always the trickiest & need to leave it at a higher ballpark figure without correction as it can lead to hypos later on: you’d think I’d have learnt THAT by now; forgot but, hypo awareness is good at the moment, warned me & I headed it off!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me this morning. I am delighted with that as i cut my evening Levemir by another 2units and now back down to none. Ate very late (after 11pm) and low carb but without a bolus. Levels were 6.1 and rising (slanted arrow) at bedtime (1am) so I injected a single unit of Fiasp to cover the releasing protein before I climbed into bed and I have an almost horizontal Libre graph over night.
We have an inch or so of snow lying which is really surprising considering how much rain and flooding we had yesterday. Emergency flood workers were out at the end of my lane dealing with a problem when I came back from evening stables and the road was almost entirely under water in a couple of places.
Garden is very water logged but drains are coping here at home.... JUST. Please someone turn the tap off!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. I was late up this morning at 5:30am. Felt more tired than normal and, for some unknown reason, a bit 'down'. 

The weather outside is a bit rough and I have a lake outside my house (the road drain is blocked up again I suspect) and with all of this rain...rain...rain.

Just done the fasting BG. 5.2. Made me feel a lot better. I was a bit concerned with yesterday mornings reading.

Sweet and sour chicken for tea tonight. Something to look forward to. Had it last night. The portion looked so tiny on the big plate, but it was sufficient. My old greedy eyes took over for a second or two before the new discipline kicked in again.

Weight down again too this morning 69.3Kg.

So, why did I feel so 'down'. Still a bit there too. I should be counting my blessings. Must be something else bothering me.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, running behind this morning.  Its 10.3 for me but think that was my fault as I thought I'd try having a couple of biscuits before I went to bed as I went to bed with high bs the night before and had my lowest result ever.  Clearly that didn't work   oh well keep on persevering.

Oh and just remembered I have my diabetic eye app today


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn Congrats on your House Special... is that 2 in a row or 2 in 3 days? Just wondering if you are on for a possible hat trick? Good news on the weight loss too. 

I meant to mention I hit a milestone yesterday as I dropped below my 91/2 stone target. I got down to 9st 7 on Xmas morning but it wandered up a bit after that and dipped to 9st 6 for the first time in an awful lot of years yesterday morning. Would love to hit 9st just so I can say I have done it, but this is probably my "fighting" weight! I am starting to get comments from people about not losing any more.... which is surprising considering we are in winter and I am wrapped up like a Michelin man when I am out and about. I guess they are probably saying my face looks gaunt!  Feels really good to be lean and well toned though!

@SueEK Apologies.... just realised I didn't answer your question.... yes all 4 GGs are mine. Never intended to have so many but I am a sucker for a sob story and I love them all like children and 4 is 1 less that 5 but would be happy if I still had 5 even though it was extra work... was gutted to lose the old guy a couple of years ago. The problem with horses is that unless they are top level competition horses or race winners, they are relatively cheap to buy but expensive to keep. Acquiring waifs and strays is therefore relatively easy if you are soft.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.8 for me. In work today so must hurry.
Take care everyone. Stay safe and dry. Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a 7.1 for me today, how did I ever get an HS!! Well done @Gwynn on your HS.  @Olive always come on here and have a good whinge or just spill it all out if you are feeling low, someone is always here to listen and comfort you.
@Bazzlejet you're doing great, keep at it.
@rebrascora I am one of those that adores the beauty of horses but they make me nervous. I fell off one when I was young, our friends had training stables in Newmarket and I borrowed one of their ponies, went riding bareback, fell off and knocked myself out, woke up on their settee and was too scared to get back on. I did try again when I was older but the horse obviously picked up on my nerves and took off for a gallop with me holding on for dear life, had to be rescued so never again for me. Difficult when I met my husband as he was a real horsey person.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Mornings all and back to normal, ie up early again. A Len Goodman for me today. SEVEN! Bit high,  probably something to do with the curry and rice oh and the naan bread and perhaps the Indian snacks for starters! Just a thought. Raining yet again, it’s like Groundhog Day isn’t it? Lockdown, rain, rising numbers of deaths, worry about vaccine availability and what to have for your tea. At least I feel happier for the American people, and TBF the whole world, that the Oompah Loompah has left the White House, bit disappointed he wasn’t dragged out in a strait jacket but I can’t have everything I suppose. Have as good a day as possible and keep dry if you can.


----------



## Veenorthants

@SueEK @rebrascora I love reading the antics with the horses, love the idea but the same as Sue a few hiccups and a few broken bones when I was younger has made me decide they are unsafe as they don't have brakes   my other half started watching Heartland on Netflix a few months ago and loves the idea, of when we can, going to a dude ranch in Canada not quite sure how I feel about that


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn Congratulations on your House Special.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @Gwynn Congrats on your House Special... is that 2 in a row or 2 in 3 days? Just wondering if you are on for a possible hat trick? Good news on the weight loss too.
> 
> I meant to mention I hit a milestone yesterday as I dropped below my 91/2 stone target. I got down to 9st 7 on Xmas morning but it wandered up a bit after that and dipped to 9st 6 for the first time in an awful lot of years yesterday morning. Would love to hit 9st just so I can say I have done it, but this is probably my "fighting" weight! I am starting to get comments from people about not losing any more.... which is surprising considering we are in winter and I am wrapped up like a Michelin man when I am out and about. I guess they are probably saying my face looks gaunt!  Feels really good to be lean and well toned though!
> 
> @SueEK Apologies.... just realised I didn't answer your question.... yes all 4 GGs are mine. Never intended to have so many but I am a sucker for a sob story and I love them all like children and 4 is 1 less that 5 but would be happy if I still had 5 even though it was extra work... was gutted to lose the old guy a couple of years ago. The problem with horses is that unless they are top level competition horses or race winners, they are relatively cheap to buy but expensive to keep. Acquiring waifs and strays is therefore relatively easy if you are soft.


My eldest daughter used to pick up waifs and strays all the time. At one time they had almost 30 horses! They’ve got it down to a more manageable 9/10 I think. They have one thoroughbred stallion they bought 16 years ago when he was a youngster and breed from him, mostly AI now.  They have a handful of brood mares, a pony for the kids and some waifs and strays who just cost them money! They then started buying sheep and cows! 100ish sheep, not sure of the cow numbers. They also have six dogs, one gave birth to seven pups on Tuesday, a rabbit and chickens. They both work and have three kids! It’s all for the love of animals as they don’t make much of a living from it but they love that lifestyle much like yourself.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

More if the same today. Itching to get back to the studio.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Another dark, rainy morning. Hospital wrote yesterday to tell me my May review will be a telephone appointment. (Wasn’t surprised, the Diabetes centre in Oxford is being used as a Covid vaccine centre at the moment.) What did precipitate a rant was that they sent TWO separate letters, in separate envelopes, one cancelling my appointment, the other making a new appointment in the 'telephone clinic'- at exactly the same time and date. I understand it’s all automated and it would cost money for a person to draft a different all-in-one letter, but worse, there was a whole sheet of extra paper in the TELEPHONE appointment letter telling me how to get to the hospital and what facilities are open during Covid!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

This headache I've had for days is really starting to get to me and almost crying with it  just want a relaxing day and some sleep! Not going to happen though

6.0 for me this morning, we haven't seen any of storm Christoph at all even though it was supposed to come in here last night, we haven't had any decent snow fall this winter yet!
xx


----------



## Gruers

6.6 today and car in for a repair followed by a 4 mile walk home. Have a good day everybody


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning.
8.0 today.
Yesterday, instead of retreating to bed, we donned our jackets, gloves and wellies and went off for a walk. It was very windy and made me feel good to be alive. So pleased we went. Plus the weather really turned on our return- good timing for once.
Find peace in your day all x


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me. Woke in the night to a 4.5 so had a pre-emptive jelly baby


Morning all.  8.3 here. I woke in the night too, and should have had a pre-emptive correction dose, d’oh.

How you feeling @Northerner after you bout of illness? Can you get your hands on some Omeprazole for your reflux - my other half has been taking it for years (can’t do without it), it does the job.

Well done to all the people hitting their targets. Nice work!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me.  

Dez


----------



## Paulbreen

A 7.2 so not so bad, working away from home in the current situation is making it difficult to eat a decent and healthy meal, hotel kitchens are mostly closed so takeaway is main option. You can see how bad that food is for people, my BG has been a struggle the last 7 days and I have the benefit of being able to inject insulin but I can’t imagine how a T2 could manage a week away from home and try and keep their bloods in good shape
Anyway everyone have a good one!!


----------



## Veenorthants

@Kaylz have you tried rubbing tiger balm onto your temples.  I'm no dr but sounds to me with everything going on in your life at the mo you maybe suffering a stress headache.  Might be worth a shout, its something I suffer with and tiger balm works a treat for me


----------



## Inamuddle

Hope you're all okay after the floodinf storms. I have bee waking the last couple of days with readings of 12  yesterday was spent in a battle to keep bs lower. I have a cold sore throat and feeling really grumpy. At least its not raining.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 06:50 this morning. Lovely sunny day (at last) in West Berks. There is a cold wind but it is so nice to see the sun. Heavy rain over night so the chicken pen is a skating rink of slippery mud. The chickens seem to be laying somewhere other than their laying box as we haven't had eggs in a while. I am going to have to explore the orchard and find out where. Four chickens and I'm having to buy eggs from Sainsbury's!


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and only just got up, shame on me.


----------



## Kaylz

Veenorthants said:


> @Kaylz have you tried rubbing tiger balm onto your temples.  I'm no dr but sounds to me with everything going on in your life at the mo you maybe suffering a stress headache.  Might be worth a shout, its something I suffer with and tiger balm works a treat for me


I can't use it unfortunately, tried it on my calf for muscle pain about 5 years ago and had a bad reaction, my skin is so sensitive to the extent I had a reaction to "sensitive" soap    xx


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> only just got up


you lucky sod! lol xx


----------



## SaraKaya

Hello it’s a 6.4 this morning. I think I am too Late testing and the liver dump gets in before me! It’s still very wet and windy here in the West Country. 
@adrian1der i hope you find those eggs soon before Mr Fox gets them!
It’s fractions this morning followed by a light sabre battle and then back to the Victorian work house this afternoon! PE will be a pillow fight before tea, got to love the home schooling! Then I am going home for a rest, hard work being a Nanny! 
Stay safe everyone one day closer to vaccination!


----------



## brightonian

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on this thread. My BG was 8.5 at 7am. My waking BG levels are always 8-10  
Going to take the dog for a walk now to take my mind off sugar levels.


----------



## Veenorthants

@Kaylz that's a shame the only other thing I could suggest is a warm wheaty bag or hot water bottle if you have one round the back of your neck


----------



## freesia

crowdfury said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on this thread. My BG was 8.5 at 7am. My waking BG levels are always 8-10
> Going to take the dog for a walk now to take my mind off sugar levels.


Welcome to the forum @crowdfury


----------



## SueEK

@crowdfury welcome from me too, add anything you want to your post, whether it is daily or weekly, as you can see it’s a bit like a diary for a lot of us.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all (well it is for me ) - first 12hr night shift completed since diagnosed. Tested through the night and before driving home this morning. Felt pretty good during the shift. Tested at 03:11 - 6.4; 06:16 - 7.4 and when i woke at 11:28 - 7.4.

I have noticed a change to my eyesight though. I'm far sighted, but noticed that things at distance are now looking blurry! Strangely enough, my reading glasses are making distance objects sharper and reading blurry - i cant make sense of that tbh !

All in all, glad to get the first shift out the way and happy with those readings.

Have a great remainder of your day


----------



## SaraKaya

Well done on getting the first night shift down. I work 24hr shifts and waking nights and was so worried when I went back but it sounds like you have got it sorted. I still check through the night I alter my basal 24 hrs before to take into account being more active in the night. I have found a regime that works for me but we are all different.
I developed the blurry vision like you and my initial BG readings were similar to yours but as my BG readings lowered the vision issues started. I went to my optician and she worked out a temporary ‘ready reader’ prescription short term as my vision was all over the place but within 2 months it had returned to my pre diabetes prescription! (Could have been expensive) she took a photo of my eyes and showed me there was no damage so that was a great relief, this has since been confirmed by my diabetic eye check as well. 
You are doing brilliantly but piece of mind is key so if it is concerning get yourself checked out straight away. 
Keep going and ask away I have been helped so much by people’s knowledge on here!


----------



## Lanny

Your not that long diagnosed @Bazzlejet & it’s normal for eyesight to be affected by the changing BS that affects the eyes. That should settle down after a while! I remember that my eyesight went blurry too, when first diagnosed 20 years ago, & it was about 6 months before they settled. Just buy cheap glasses if you need them in the meantime: it was the opposite for me in that distance was a bit sharper & close up, when reading etc. was blurry but, I’d always been short sighted from childhood.


----------



## Lanny

@SaraKaya is much faster at typing than me: I think EVERYBODY is; am a VERY slow, 1 finger typer!


----------



## SaraKaya

@Lanny thank you for the typing compliment! I will tell my sons! They think I am a techno dinosaur, however their top tip of using thumbs not fingers when texting has paid off!! 
Can I ask a question about tech my direct messaging function doesn’t seem to be available is that something @everydayupsanddowns can sort? He seems to be a very clever chap!!


----------



## Lanny

Yes @SaraKaya , you may have inadvertently pressed, or not pressed some button or other in preferences & mike can sort that for you! You flagged him already with the @ in front of his member name & he’ll get an alert message which hopefully won’t take too long for him to respond to if he’s online at the moment!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> I feel happier for the American people, and TBF the whole world, that the Oompah Loompah has left the White House, bit disappointed he wasn’t dragged out in a strait jacket but I can’t have everything I suppose. .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352060445176307713


----------



## Bazzlejet

Thanks @SaraKaya and @Lanny - that certainly has put my mind at rest


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SaraKaya said:


> @Lanny thank you for the typing compliment! I will tell my sons! They think I am a techno dinosaur, however their top tip of using thumbs not fingers when texting has paid off!!
> Can I ask a question about tech my direct messaging function doesn’t seem to be available is that something @everydayupsanddowns can sort? He seems to be a very clever chap!!


I will check your account @SaraKaya

Unfortunately a flag wasnt set on a few new accounts, so it may be hidden at the moment.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Should be working for you now @SaraKaya


----------



## SaraKaya

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Should be working for you now @SaraKaya


Thank you! All sorted now.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 9.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Veenorthants

Happy Friday everyone it’s an 8.9 for me this morning.


----------



## SaraKaya

It’s my first HS! Got up before my liver today!!
Amazing what a small number can do for your mental health! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 for me today! 
Well done @SaraKaya on your HS!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Up late again at 5:30am.

BG 5.4
Weight down again too.

I don't understand it but yesterday, for the whole day, I felt really 'down' even though everything went well. It's not like me to feel down too. Today I feel good. Back to my normal. Does anyone else ever go through something like that or am I just a bit odd.


----------



## Veenorthants

@SaraKaya congratulations
@Gwynn I think we all have days like that, I know I do


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning (via finger prick as Libre said 3.3 which I absolutely wasn't having!) No evening Levemir needed again as I got my daily exercise (5 miles) and managed with only 3 units of Fiasp and one of those was a mistake because I hypoed a couple of hours later. Had another fry up breakfast with black pudding, bacon, egg, mushrooms, onion and savoy cabbage and then sausages with cauliflower cheese and leeks last night and just a few Brazil nuts in between to keep me ticking over. Enjoyed it all and felt very satisfied. 

@SaraKaya 
Can't believe you got an HS after just reading your PM to me about longing for one (sent last night). Bet that brought you to your senses sharpish this morning. How fortuitous! Nothing like an HS to clear the morning fog from your brain. 
Huge congratulations and hope it is the first of many!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Been quiet as been wallowing a bit.

On top of the passing of my cat, dad had a, and I quote, “minor heart attack” the week before. He’s fine now. Had stents put in and was home the day after.
But I was with mum and then with both to help out.
My support bubble mate has just gone off to Berlin (he is pursuing getting German citizenship post Brexit and has to return for official appointments) for about a month.
Work cancelled shifts and yesterday, thanks to trying to install new software for WFH, bricked my laptop completely and then tried to suggest that they wouldn’t pay me for the shift as I couldn’t work.
That position was quickly reversed when I pointed out that it was installing their software which had bricked the laptop.
Blood pressure has been high consistently for two weeks. Blood sugars all over the place (5.1 yesterday and 7.4 today for example) and weight has ticked up.
All in all a bit of a mess.

Anyway, just wanted to reach out and explain my absence.

At the moment I can’t see any other option than to go back on the exante shakes for a while to drop the pounds. But I’d rather not go down that route.
I’m confused with Keto vs low carb and it’s made worse because I don’t eat pork stuff.
Oh and it’s my birthday at the end of the month and it’s going to be spent alone no doubt because of lockdown.

Offered to go into the office to pick up a laptop (which finally they’re lending me) but was told that it’s better that the boss delivers it to me.
I’m now stressing about him perhaps wanting to come in and nobody’s been in apart from my support bubble mate.

And to cap it all I sent my set of global knives off to be sharpened and the courier appears to have lost them.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, on a cold and frosty morning. Actually saw the sun yesterday, went for a walk to admire the flood meadows, which are full of water again.
@ColinUK that sounds like a messy (that’s the polite version) week, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   A much better 4.8 here...I wonder what was causing my fasting BG to wander upwards? We’ll never know...

I hope that pesky headache takes a hike today @Kaylz. Poor you!

Aw @ColinUK ((((hugs)))).


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> Been quiet as been wallowing a bit.
> 
> On top of the passing of my cat, dad had a, and I quote, “minor heart attack” the week before. He’s fine now. Had stents put in and was home the day after.
> But I was with mum and then with both to help out.
> My support bubble mate has just gone off to Berlin (he is pursuing getting German citizenship post Brexit and has to return for official appointments) for about a month.
> Work cancelled shifts and yesterday, thanks to trying to install new software for WFH, bricked my laptop completely and then tried to suggest that they wouldn’t pay me for the shift as I couldn’t work.
> That position was quickly reversed when I pointed out that it was installing their software which had bricked the laptop.
> Blood pressure has been high consistently for two weeks. Blood sugars all over the place (5.1 yesterday and 7.4 today for example) and weight has ticked up.
> All in all a bit of a mess.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to reach out and explain my absence.
> 
> At the moment I can’t see any other option than to go back on the exante shakes for a while to drop the pounds. But I’d rather not go down that route.
> I’m confused with Keto vs low carb and it’s made worse because I don’t eat pork stuff.
> Oh and it’s my birthday at the end of the month and it’s going to be spent alone no doubt because of lockdown.
> 
> Offered to go into the office to pick up a laptop (which finally they’re lending me) but was told that it’s better that the boss delivers it to me.
> I’m now stressing about him perhaps wanting to come in and nobody’s been in apart from my support bubble mate.
> 
> And to cap it all I sent my set of global knives off to be sharpened and the courier appears to have lost them.


Sorry to hear things are not going to well at the moment.


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> Been quiet as been wallowing a bit.
> 
> On top of the passing of my cat, dad had a, and I quote, “minor heart attack” the week before. He’s fine now. Had stents put in and was home the day after.
> But I was with mum and then with both to help out.
> My support bubble mate has just gone off to Berlin (he is pursuing getting German citizenship post Brexit and has to return for official appointments) for about a month.
> Work cancelled shifts and yesterday, thanks to trying to install new software for WFH, bricked my laptop completely and then tried to suggest that they wouldn’t pay me for the shift as I couldn’t work.
> That position was quickly reversed when I pointed out that it was installing their software which had bricked the laptop.
> Blood pressure has been high consistently for two weeks. Blood sugars all over the place (5.1 yesterday and 7.4 today for example) and weight has ticked up.
> All in all a bit of a mess.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to reach out and explain my absence.
> 
> At the moment I can’t see any other option than to go back on the exante shakes for a while to drop the pounds. But I’d rather not go down that route.
> I’m confused with Keto vs low carb and it’s made worse because I don’t eat pork stuff.
> Oh and it’s my birthday at the end of the month and it’s going to be spent alone no doubt because of lockdown.
> 
> Offered to go into the office to pick up a laptop (which finally they’re lending me) but was told that it’s better that the boss delivers it to me.
> I’m now stressing about him perhaps wanting to come in and nobody’s been in apart from my support bubble mate.
> 
> And to cap it all I sent my set of global knives off to be sharpened and the courier appears to have lost them.


Some days it's all too much! Good that you could express your feelings, not everyone can.
Someone once said to me don't worry about the things you can't control.
Today will be good, tomorrow even better!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 for me, after a massive rise last night before bed caused through stress. Needed 2 corrections to bring it down and an alarm set through the night to check it.
Neding to put basal up again as last night i was told that i'd been in contact with someone who has tested positive. 10 days of isolating again.
@SaraKaya congratulations on your HS
@ColinUK, you are going through a lot at the moment, big hugs to you.


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear things are not going to well at the moment.


It’s a January thing I think. 
There’s something about this month. Roughly every four years January it’s a whole heap of shit. It’s like my anti-Olympics I guess. 

On the plus side just been in touch with the knife sharpening company and they’re going to call me when the knives finally arrive and will expedite the sharpening and retipping etc and are going to personally deliver them within 24hrs as they’re coming to London anyway.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 5 today. Very cold and a bit frosty up here. @Gwynn I felt the same yesterday too and it’s not like me. I eventually forced myself out for a walk and did three miles and felt better. @ColinUK it never rains but it pours sometimes. Lots of love and hugs. @SaraKaya congrats on the first of many HSs. Have a fab Friday if you can.


----------



## Michael12421

@SaraKaya congratulations on your House Special


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Woke up full of beans so am sending them out to those that could do with a little joy, accompanied by a virtual squeeze.
8.1 today.
Crispy white frost all around!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.5 this morning after a mix of digestives and oat nobblies before bed last night, must remember to fill the tub today!

Reports of an outbreak of "it" at the abattoir half a mile along the road, article in the local paper suggest 10 positive results with more told to isolate, know a few people that work out there

@ColinUK sorry to hear your having such a rough time, its very difficult when everything is piled on at once, I do hope things ease for you soon

@Bloden doesn't seem as bad today but is still there, no doubt will get worse as the day goes on though as it nears my most stressful time of the day   

@freesia sorry to hear your having to isolate again, hope it doesn't feel like its dragging on too much for you
xx


----------



## Veenorthants

@ColinUK sorry to read your having a tough time at the mo.  Glad your dad is home safe and on the mend.  Vent away its better out than in as my Gran used to say.  Fingers crossed it'll start to get better.  Could you create a support bubble with someone else or your parents maybe? A change of scenery can help with the mindset


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Some days it's all too much! Good that you could express your feelings, not everyone can.
> Someone once said to me don't worry about the things you can't control.
> Today will be good, tomorrow even better





Veenorthants said:


> @ColinUK sorry to read your having a tough time at the mo.  Glad your dad is home safe and on the mend.  Vent away its better out than in as my Gran used to say.  Fingers crossed it'll start to get better.  Could you create a support bubble with someone else or your parents maybe? A change of scenery can help with the mindset


Only issue with creating a bubble with my folks is that I’ll need to travel there by tube train so that’s exposing everyone to unnecessary risk I’d say. Although they’ve both had their first jabs.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn yes I definitely think we all have times like that.
@SaraKaya congrats on your first HS.
@ColinUK sounds like a really rubbish week but glad to hear your dad is home and recovering and that the knives problem seems to be sorted. Hope tomorrow is a brighter day for you xx
@Kaylz hope your headache surprises you and doesn’t get any worse x
6.6 before I got my head off the pillow, 6.9 when I got up. Nothing to report, nothing done, been nowhere, seen no-one but my house is very clean, curtains washed, ironed and back up. All VERY BORING. Back to work next week. Have a good day all xx


----------



## Veenorthants

@ColinUK that would be my worse nightmare. Don't go on the tube and put yourself at risk, could you not walk, run or cycle? Are they too far? The fresh air and exercise would help in a number of ways


----------



## Lanny

First off congratulations on your first HS @SaraKaya , I’m green with envy as it took me AGES to get my first one! 

08:22 BS 6.8 from Little Miss Slugabed after a long lie in!  Pleased to report that I’m now on maintenance dose of clenil only & not ventolin anymore. Doses are steadily coming down & BS staying in range, for the most part, as I decrease: breakfast is always tricky & it’s staying in the 11’s without correction; lt’ll settle eventually once doses are settled & getting it lower, NOW, can lead to hypos later in the day!

Had a long chat on the phone with my eldest brother & he’s not got his vaccine letter yet, in his 70’s now, so, mine won’t be for another while yet, a very young 49! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wrap up warm: it’s fffrrrreeeeeezzzing today; my little toesies protesting like mad going to the loo


Breakfast is in the oven & a nice pot of tea will warm me up!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning. 
And congrats to @SaraKaya on your first House Special. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.3's and chilly knee's


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> @ColinUK that would be my worse nightmare. Don't go on the tube and put yourself at risk, could you not walk, run or cycle? Are they too far? The fresh air and exercise would help in a number of ways


It’s roughly 8-9 miles but it’s through some really poor areas regarding Covid infection rates. 
I could slowly jog there lol


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> First off congratulations on your first HS @SaraKaya , I’m green with envy as it took me AGES to get my first one!
> 
> 08:22 BS 6.8 from Little Miss Slugabed after a long lie in!  Pleased to report that I’m now on maintenance dose of clenil only & not ventolin anymore. Doses are steadily coming down & BS staying in range, for the most part, as I decrease: breakfast is always tricky & it’s staying in the 11’s without correction; lt’ll settle eventually once doses are settled & getting it lower, NOW, can lead to hypos later in the day!
> 
> Had a long chat on the phone with my eldest brother & he’s not got his vaccine letter yet, in his 70’s now, so, mine won’t be for another while yet, a very young 49!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Wrap up warm: it’s fffrrrreeeeeezzzing today; my little toesies protesting like mad going to the loo
> 
> 
> Breakfast is in the oven & a nice pot of tea will warm me up!


Lanny I know the advice says otherwise but tell him to call his surgery and ask if they’ve forgotten him. 
I know quite a few over 70s who’ve done that and been offered appointments.


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK sending a hug. It’s Crapity, wan*ity, bolloc*s sometimes! 
Isnt it funny when you have never met a group of people but you feel connected by a commonality like Diabetes! Every cloud! 
@rebrascora I woke up and tested straightaway didn’t even have a wee (not a good idea with a pelvic floor like a dominoes thick crust I can tell you) I did a little happy dance which added to the jeopardy but so so worth it!! 5.2 such lovely numbers!! 
Sara x


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Lanny I know the advice says otherwise but tell him to call his surgery and ask if they’ve forgotten him.
> I know quite a few over 70s who’ve done that and been offered appointments.



I’m pretty sure they haven’t as the 90’s plus are getting theirs this week, my dad’s was 20/01/21. but, I’ll tell him to check: his wife, my SIL, had a cancer tumour removed from her right foot in March 2020 just before lockdown 1 & diabetic they’re both in category 5 because he cares for her; doing 1 to 4 first & I’m in 6 because of my diabetes.


----------



## Lanny

SaraKaya said:


> @ColinUK sending a hug. It’s Crapity, wan*ity, bolloc*s sometimes!
> Isnt it funny when you have never met a group of people but you feel connected by a commonality like Diabetes! Every cloud!
> @rebrascora I woke up and tested straightaway didn’t even have a wee (not a good idea with a pelvic floor like a dominoes thick crust I can tell you) I did a little happy dance which added to the jeopardy but so so worth it!! 5.2 such lovely numbers!!
> Sara x


I was screeching at high pitch “5.2, 5.2, 5.2, 5.2!” in bed & if anybody witnessed THAT, they must have thought I was mad!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @SaraKaya and @Lanny well done!
@ColinUK I hope things pick up for you and you feel better soon

A 5.8 for me at 06:58 on a beautiful clear, crisp and frosty West Berkshire morning. I wish I'd got dressed before doing the chickens as me legs were freezing cold on the walk across the garden. If we can't have a warm spring morning I'll take a morning like today. I do love these cold, still winter days


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny well done on your  HS - much deserved.


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> @Lanny well done on your  HS - much deserved.


Oh no! I, in italics, didn’t get a HS TODAY, 6.8, I was only replying to @SaraKaya ’s response to hers that made me laugh & remember my own very first one after about a year of posting in this thread!


----------



## RirisR

Gwynn said:


> Good morning all. Up late again at 5:30am.
> 
> BG 5.4
> Weight down again too.
> 
> I don't understand it but yesterday, for the whole day, I felt really 'down' even though everything went well. It's not like me to feel down too. Today I feel good. Back to my normal. Does anyone else ever go through something like that or am I just a bit odd.


Yes I had a bad day in the week picked up again now today 
I woke to a 6.7. yesterday was a weird day all recordings in the sixes


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> sorry to hear your having to isolate again, hope it doesn't feel like its dragging on too much for you


Hey @Kaylz. Thanks. It was close contact so am off to get a lateral flow test this morning as the person tested was asymptomatic, just to set my mind at ease a bit. Also my OH is a key worker so if i test positive, then he will have to isolate. At least we'll know soon. I hope your headache has eased x


----------



## Inamuddle

High reading again this morning, still trying different things but now really want to change from the tejou. Anyway the sun is shining! 
They are still only half way thru the over 80's in my area for the vaccination. Its gonna be a while till they get to the over 70s.
Yesterday my grandaughters school had positive cases, both her parents are key workers and i am the only other souce of childcare and  can't look after her. My daughter in London best friend and support bubble tested positive. My best friend (who works at the opticians i was going to go to last week but cancelled) has got covid, as has her husband. 
Initially the south west appeared quite safe compared to other areas, and the rates are still possibly lower, but it seems to be getting a lot worse now.
Sorry for the negativity, off now for a brisk walk, take care and sorry to hear that some of you are struggling too x


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Sending big (((HUGS))) Wish I could also have sent you my breakfast because it was gorgeous and you could not help but feel better for eating it... It will keep me going until my evening meal and just 20g carbs and no pork products...

2 slices of seeded low carb bread toasted with butter topped with leeks cooked in butter (left over from last night's dinner) and mushrooms fried in chilli oil, 4 small pullets eggs scrambled and topped with cheese and spring onions and served with pickled gherkins .... which took me 15 mins to get the lid off the jar but sooooo worth it... they really complimented the other flavours. 
Anyway, hope the sight of it inspires you rather than makes you feel like you missed something.... It works well for lunch too... so you could make some now. I would happily do you a swap for some of that lovely Lemon tart you made the other day. 
Sometimes low carb seems like it takes a lot of thinking about but this breakfast was thrown together at short notice and has really given my day a boost. Off out now to do my daily exercise and try to work some of it off!


----------



## adrian1der

@rebrascora Do you do take aways? You've made me really hungry....


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der Get out into the orchard and find your girls' sneaky nest and make yourself some brunch because I know you are a much better cook than me. If it's any consolation, I have sneaky hens too but they have a sneaky owner and I install sneaky nest boxes around the garden and outbuildings to enable them to fulfil their natural instinct. Then I know where to go looking when my proper nest boxes are empty. I love to see how long it will take them to find and start laying in my latest construction for them.... Just things like a broken bucket on it's side wedged in somewhere under a shrub with a brick in front to keep the bedding in and some dried grass and weeks or leaves as bedding.... it's a fun game! ... I know, I am a bit sad, but watching them discover one of them and investigate it, trying it for size and security and then eventually laying in it puts a grin on my face.


----------



## Gruers

6.3 this morning and very pleased with that, off for a walk now to pick up my car it’s now fixed. Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora fancy coming and doing that for my brekkie tomorrow? Looks delicious but with the amount I''d need to wash my hands between things would take me forever to make    xx


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks 7.2 in a very warm bed, hands up who's jealous? I'm am too can see Lidl from here, managed to make it there yesterday cannula in both arms obviously not the drips would have looked silly. 

Went into the store sanatised my hands and straight to the booze counter, only 4 packs available so 2 of them and 2 cases couldn't carry anymore so sorry. Got to the check out she said sorry I can't serve you  I said I can show you my credentials, she said I've already seen them your gown is on back to front 
Oo
Didn't come away empty handed got her name and number, called her in the evening and she answered the phone this is Burt speaking  silence then actually read the note with my glasses on and there it is Burt, she/he said may I help you? I replied just to let you know that the hearse will be coming tomorrow to pick you up. 

Congratulations on HS @SaraKaya.  You can upgrade your GlucoMen to the latest version, Pm me if you need details. 

Going through a rough time Colin? Man
{ Hugs} mate, is there any other way? 

Take care stay safe folks and if its your birthday? don't let the bird of paradise crap on your birthday cake.


----------



## JollyJack74

7.2, must do better.....


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all (still on nights here),a rather wonderful *5.4* today.... cant believe it. Quick question, is this like the ideal figure'ish ?

Have a great remainder of your day


----------



## Michael12421

JollyJack74 said:


> 7.2, must do better.....


To be honest I am happy with anything between 5 and 10


----------



## eggyg

Bazzlejet said:


> Morning all (still on nights here),a rather wonderful *5.4* today.... cant believe it. Quick question, is this like the ideal figure'ish ?
> 
> Have a great remainder of your day


That’s a great number, anyone, Type 1, 2 or even 3c would be very happy with that.


----------



## Veenorthants

@KARNAK  you do make me laugh
@rebrascora can I come up and live with you, I reckon with exercising eating and even mucking out I’ll have the best figures and figure ever 
@ColinUK hope your day improved, mine got worse now waiting to see if my colleague has covid, if she has that’ll be me isolating albeit we are in different offices and my father in law on ready meals for a week courtesy of Asda 
@Bazzlejet i’d take anything under a 10 in the mornings


----------



## Gruers

I’ve just had a very very rare 5.2. Does it count as a HS? I don’t get many


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 9.7 for me earlier on, could have been the half a can of pineapple I threw down my neck last night or maybe the dinner of cauliflower cheese with the sauce made from a mix. Can't be sorry about it, it was delicious. Have a good evening all. Did y'all watch Bozza? That's scary that variant.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gruers I think you’re allowed to claim this one as it’s Friday


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 for me today..
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

A surprising 4.7 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

05:55 BS 11.5 OK ish for 2 & a half hours after breakfast while steadily decreasing doses!  Got up just before midnight alarm at 23:55, had LR & tried going back to sleep but, couldn’t so, played golf in bed until I was hungry & ate breakfast. Forgot to test before having a 3 cups pot of tea with milk & tsp honey per cup, 3tsp already, eggs & smoked salmon!  Unfortunately it’s the 2nd time, recently, that I burnt the eggs while making the pot of tea albeit, it was JUST about ok without needing to cook a second batch: until I tasted it & it was BITTER!  Kitchen stinks, though as burnt eggs smell so awful & is stubborn to get rid off even with the extraction fan at full blast! Feeling a smidgey bit sleepy now after tummy is filled so, may go back for another wee snooze?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Thank you all for your support yesterday. It might not seem like much but it truly made a profound difference.
6.8 this morning.


----------



## SaraKaya

Good morning 6.9. Liver had got up before me.
@Lanny Price’s Chef’s Candles will sort the burnt egg smell! 
Have a good day everyone, the sun’s appearance made such a difference yesterday, I did a beautiful rural lane 9K walk to start my day which meant my numbers were all in the 5’s with no tweaking and I even had a bit of malt loaf!


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK sorry I only saw your post after I put mine up!
So glad you had a better day! Thinking of you.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.3 and straight line all night. 
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

I might just do a bit of DIY today, or make some biscuits, or do some knitting...the options are endless!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A mere 4.2 for me today. ;-)

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Snap @ColinUK a 6.8 for me also. Glad you are feeling a bit brighter today. @Michael12421 hooe you can get that number up soon x @Bloden I love your positivity, I have been off work all week and been bored even though I’ve kept busy(ish).
My daughters 33rd birthday today, have got her a caterpillar cake and will run in Sains and get her some flowers which we are going to take to her doorstep today. 
Have a good day everyone xx
PS I have woken up with a cold - boo!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Cold, crisp and frosty morning, so much better than endless rain and gloom.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Very cold and frosty here today and Bubbles is being a royal PITA already, could be doing without that!

5.4 for me

Seems I had a delivery from Hermes to Bruce's on Thursday, he made me aware its soap, it must be the order Hermes "lost" as the replacement was delivered on Tuesday! I did contact them via live chat and they told me to keep it, goodness knows where they lost it but Bruce said the box was taped to the max and when he tried to open it the box was soaked right through and just crumbled away in his hands, yuck!
xx


----------



## Fagor

7.0 today 

At last. Only 5th value of 8.0 or below since Mon am, with 10 over 10.0
Yet another phase of high values after clinic.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Today's excitement will be putting my prescription request in, although I'm sure I'll manage some musical creativity as well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very white Cumbria. 5.1, so near, yet so far. It’s like getting five numbers on the lottery! Chance would be a fine thing! I suppose if I participated I might have a chance. Not sure on our exact plans today, Saturday is usually pamper day, nice, hot  bubbly bath, face mask and a good book, but will probably go for a nice fresh walk first as it’s Groundhog Day but with frost!  Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 for me this morning but only because I corrected a slightly over treated hypo through the night and that was with no evening basal or bolus insulin, but I was in the red for too long and not going to come up naturally. Exercise regime is taking me down through the night again so I need to eat my low carb evening meal later. To be fair, I didn't have an evening meal last night which is probably why I hypoed, just a chunk of blue Stilton cheese because I couldn't be bothered and my breakfast had kept me going all day. Feeling fit as a butcher's dog though!

@ColinUK Pleased we were able to support and lift you a little yesterday. Hope today is better still. 
Exercise is really helping me but I know it is hard to motivate yourself when you are feeling down.... Do my trick and have a Tina Turner party for one and sing and dance your heart out.... along with a little alcohol.... it does your soul good.... Other artists available... but can recommend Tina...


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK .... Should warn that I had a rather irritating  "Ear Worm" for 10 days afterwards which was very difficult to evict but kept me company whilst I was out exercising... who needs head phones when Tina has invaded your brain.... good tempo for running to though as well as partying!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all it’s an 8.6 for me. Enjoy your day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me.


And @khskel I believe Birthday Greetings are in order for you. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Ooh didn’t realise, very Happy Birthday greetings to you @khskel , you are Sharing your birthday with my beautiful daughter xx


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning 6.8 for me today, yesterday got my hospital results through
for eye's, pleased to know no retinopathy developing its a relief as when
I started on this low carb journey I was high and had blurred vision have
a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel  - do have a very Happy Birthday


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and another late rise from my pit


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Snap @Veenorthants 8.6 for me too!
Very cold, frosty and slippy out. Will make sure the garden birds have water and plenty of goodies ready for the snow tomorrow.
And that will probably do.
It's a plan after all!
Stay upright if you venture out! X


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Very cold and frosty here today and Bubbles is being a royal PITA already, could be doing without that!
> 
> 5.4 for me
> 
> Seems I had a delivery from Hermes to Bruce's on Thursday, he made me aware its soap, it must be the order Hermes "lost" as the replacement was delivered on Tuesday! I did contact them via live chat and they told me to keep it, goodness knows where they lost it but Bruce said the box was taped to the max and when he tried to open it the box was soaked right through and just crumbled away in his hands, yuck!
> xx


Apparently Hermes live chat is a bot, I only needed to use a couple of weeks ago, when I had a parcel went AWOL , when it turned up it too looked like it had been through the wars.


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> Apparently Hermes live chat is a bot, I only needed to use a couple of weeks ago, when I had a parcel went AWOL , when it turned up it too looked like it had been through the wars.


Most live chats are actually AI powered chatbots. And most times you wouldn’t ever know. 
However Hermes are crap pretty much.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> Most live chats are actually AI powered chatbots. And most times you wouldn’t ever know.
> However Hermes are crap pretty much.


This was the first time I had problems with Hermes, and the second time I used the live chat I realised it was not not responding to my query properly.  They featured the Hermes Bot on BBC 1 Rip off Britain, earlier this week.


----------



## Lanny

DHL have been very impressively fast, on time & even early for 1 delivery, even across the pond to NI for my Apple Store online purchases this festive season past! 

One year my Christmas present, very nicely wrapped in Christmas paper with 2 huge address labels front & back for both addresses, to my brother in London got lost & I sent him something else after Christmas. Then, just before Easter that year in April it came through to me absolutely covered in tape but, the items inside were ok. I was actually going to London to spend Easter with my brother anyway so, brought it with me & he was right chuffed to get a bonus pressie at Easter!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Apparently Hermes live chat is a bot, I only needed to use a couple of weeks ago, when I had a parcel went AWOL , when it turned up it too looked like it had been through the wars.


I was referring to Superdrug live chat, never had an issue before but Bruce said it was absolutely saturated, maybe they plucked it from the river outside his lol xx


----------



## Bexlee

4.4 and falling.

Not been on for a few days so catching up with news.

Have a good day and take care all.


----------



## Gruers

5.9 today, very happy with that


----------



## Kaylz

Coming to the conclusion I just shouldn't order things!

First the Hermes 

Second an order of 4 items arrived with 2 of the items inside the main packaging box burst (have been refunded for them though)

Third the hoover mum can't register on the website and seems she's taken the serial number down wrong so I've to try and sort that out as she got alnetered, grrrrr!
xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Thickly snowing here or was. Chilly. 7.7 for me earlier on. Have a good day all and especially those with birthdays. Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all (still on nights) - 5.8 this morning. Had an 8.4 at 3am, but it was a hectic shift !

Have a great day everyone


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks Ted's having a bad day today, no problem we all do it not worried, on a slightly happier note 5.2 this morning. 

Take care guys no flowers all proceeds to DUK and no cheques in the coffin, tight wads. 
Take care stay safe, as the medium said to her clients you want to to go where?

By.


----------



## Snowwy

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks Ted's having a bad day today, no problem we all do it not worried, on a slightly happier note 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Take care guys no flowers all proceeds to DUK and no cheques in the coffin, tight wads.
> Take care stay safe, as the medium said to her clients you want to to go where?
> 
> By.


Wot are you like... !


----------



## SaraKaya

Congratulations on your HS @KARNAK sorry you are not feeling too good Ted.
sending a hug from Somerset, it’s a double blanket night in front of the wood burner tonight!


----------



## KARNAK

I'm impressed Sara a lovely wood burner, I'm OK thank you, does that mean that I don't have to take my socks off when we get into bed? Just asking!!!? xxx


----------



## KARNAK

Oh @khskel bit late but hope you had a good time? Your euphonium must be knackered by now, a bit of Zeppelin going on at the moment, take care stay safe.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks I know it's late but need to tell you what happened today, quite relaxed and the slave came in to empty the sharps bin. 

Oh dear couldn't close the lid, he said how come your used insulin needles says Carlsburg on them? I said l don't know it should say Fosters what a bummer, that's the trouble with dixlecsic cans you don't know what you're drinking.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks Ted's having a bad day today, no problem we all do it not worried, on a slightly happier note 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Take care guys no flowers all proceeds to DUK and no cheques in the coffin, tight wads.
> Take care stay safe, as the medium said to her clients you want to to go where?
> 
> By.


Happy birthday Karnak


----------



## KARNAK

Karnaksnr@gmail.com I 


Carolg said:


> Happy birthday Karnak


Oh Carol thank you so much very kind of you ,hope you have had a pleasant day? 

Mine has been magnificent and the cake was to die for, a bottle of champagne what more can you ask for? thank you for your wishes and really appreciate it, do you mind if I save it until June? today is @khskels birthday mine is in June ,luv you. xx


----------



## KARNAK

Anyone up for a laugh tonight if you dare?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Anyone up for a laugh tonight if you dare?


Never too late for a giggle!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz Special today of 5.7!
A bit nippy today and snow forecast, would love that woodburner seen in an earlier post.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. 
Went for a stroll yesterday and London was looking really rather beautiful. Very few people around and next to no cars or taxis but there was something in the light yesterday which made everything seem slightly magical.


----------



## rebrascora

3.7 for me this morning after feeding myself Lift tablets all night. Didn't get my exercise yesterday and I had a large and very cheesy evening meal so decided some evening Levemir was needed. 1 or 2, I couldn't decide so I went for 1.5. Really shouldn't have bothered. It was a waste of insulin and a good night's sleep! 

Lovely photo of BP @ColinUK and I think you captured the "magical atmosphere" amazingly well. Pleased you got out for a walk. Hope you feel better today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning.  
Back to snow and sub zero temperatures, so staying in bed with the electric blanket on till I finish my Sunday cryptic crossword.
Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Monday to Sunday average of 5.6 for me. Snow lying. Have a good day one & all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  11.0 here, eek! I’m making a right pig’s ear of my BG control atm. Must try harder!

I love walking around cities @ColinUK and that pic is FAB. Must be weird, the lack of people around, but nice too.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bitterly cold here, -3 outside apparently, my weather app tells me the highest we'll see today is 2C!

9.9 for me, have woken not feeling too well, sore tummy and slightly sicky  
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Guiness and chicken Madras must be a good mix 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, but had to administer jelly babies twice during the night, I was scraping along the bottom of the black, and in and out of the red all night.


----------



## Gruers

6.2 this morning. Happy days, off for a walk 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.2 here and feeling rough, nose is completely blocked, can’t breathe through it, head foggy and thumping, neck hurting, may return to bed in a minute. Seems there a few of us not feeling great @KARNAK and @Kaylz , let’s hope we all feel better soon.
Stay warm, stay home, stay safe xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, another white out here.  A nice round 6 for me. Yesterday’s plan was correct, a lovely walk through the mist and frost then a nice bubbly bath. Today’s plan, Full English, got my sous chef on the job, then a chill watching the birds and maybe after our ablutions, another walk through the winter wonderland. Have a super Sunday.


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning all. 8.9 for me which I’m pleased with as forgot my meds yesterday.

@ColinUK brilliant pic

@KARNAK @Kaylz @SueEK hope you all feel better


----------



## Snowwy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Bitterly cold here, -3 outside apparently, my weather app tells me the highest we'll see today is 2C!
> 
> 9.9 for me, have woken not feeling too well, sore tummy and slightly sicky
> xx


Oh dear... get better soon!


----------



## SaraKaya

Late post, couldn’t get my toe out and now I have been called into work so have to venture out! 
@KARNAK Sorry I missed your birthday! Socks ok but no sandals a girl has standards!! 
a 6.4 for me the liver beat me to it again!! 
Keep warm today everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Disappointed because it's rain not snow.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  11.0 here, eek! I’m making a right pig’s ear of my BG control atm. Must try harder!
> 
> I love walking around cities @ColinUK and that pic is FAB. Must be weird, the lack of people around, but nice too.


It was very strange walking through the centre of London and there being literally a handful of people. 
Saw fox cubs playing right in the middle of Piccadilly but didn’t get a picture. It’s very odd.


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram A very Happy Birthday


----------



## Bloden

We seem to be wishing each other Happy Birthday left right n centre LOL. Good game, good game, hahaha.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh I am sorry - I meant to congratulate you on your HS!  77 going on 107 so I am allowed to be senile occasionally.


----------



## Bexlee

A cold -1 still here today. 

4.1 and dropping on waking. Seems to be a day sponsored by jelly babies /  lifts or a day of now feeling well.

Hope the sick feel better soon and the jelly babies do their magic. 

and belated  wishes for @khskel ..... ?? I think


----------



## khskel

Bexlee said:


> A cold -1 still here today.
> 
> 4.1 and dropping on waking. Seems to be a day sponsored by jelly babies /  lifts or a day of now feeling well.
> 
> Hope the sick feel better soon and the jelly babies do their magic.
> 
> and belated  wishes for @khskel ..... ?? I think


Yep that's right


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Late on parade today- Sundays are always busy busy!
7.8 this morning.
A good couple of inches of snow made for a very happy pooch this morning.
Happy Birthday to everyone.
Virtual hugs, blankies, and lemsip for all who are under the weather, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Mine was 6.9
I've been doing a lot of regular and vigorous exercise for the last three weeks and I am a bit disappointed as I was hoping it would bring my levels down a bit more. I am getting smaller though so that's a good thing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

khskel said:


> Yep that's right


Phew!!
I thought for a moment there that I'd had a @Michael12421 moment yesterday.


----------



## Carolg

KARNAK said:


> Karnaksnr@gmail.com I
> 
> Oh Carol thank you so much very kind of you ,hope you have had a pleasant day?
> 
> Mine has been magnificent and the cake was to die for, a bottle of champagne what more can you ask for? thank you for your wishes and really appreciate it, do you mind if I save it until June? today is @khskels birthday mine is in June ,luv you. xx


Oops apologies, at least started with a k. I’m a numpty xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all... finished this set of nights this morning - 6.5 on waking up, so very pleased with that, especially considering i went off my eating plan by having a take away curry last night (its a little treat we have in work on a Saturday nights).

Going to the Opticians tomorrow as my eyesight got progressively worse as the week went on, best to get things checked out.

Have a great remainder of your day


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks a lovely 2 this morning and a hypo night was had by all, DSN was sent for think someone got a bollocking for leaving it so long glucogen injection administered.

Home on Tuesday if all is OK then stitches out the following Monday followed by a scan.

Congratulations on HS Tom, George anything but Sue, Martin.  

Nice shed Colin and which garden centre did you get the statue from? very nice. Do you allow animals in? If so I'll bring the ex when I visit. 

Talking about the ex, Consultant visited last night and said you are doing remarkably well, on a different topic she said we think you have erectile dysfunction no need to be embarrassed we understand. Can you tell me when this began? (could do with a beer now,) take your time and speak the best you can we believe it's since your D diagnosis.

Thought about it and wasn't sure what to say, thought sod it just say it the way it was. I'm afraid it was a long time before that, she said and you didn't seek help? no I said I was too embarrassed. Oh perfectly normal reaction but we can treat it just need to know when you first noticed?

Red faced I said it was when I got caught playing Kama Sutra with the lady next door by the ex, surprising what Doc Martins will do for your love life, ￼￼￼￼wish I bought her flip flops for her birthday. 

Take care stay safe folks next episode soon, speech therapist has just arrived so speak to you later and in the words of the great man Allah can you go to the pharmacy and get me some semtex? I feel all blow Ted.


----------



## Lanny

Am I the latest on parade today? 13:02 BS 7.2 JUST about ok ish with meds & midday LR a bit late too! Got them in & had +2 correction then, brunch & after, just now more or less after catching up on this thread, 15:35 exactly 90 minutes after BS 12.8 not panicking, yet, & will leave it for another hour, or two, to see where I’m at: meds & LR late; not much time for extra little bit of NR to kick in & may do so later? 

Yesterday was ffrreeeezzzing! The snow has been on the ground for the 3rd. day now & it’s looking like another night of it as it’s just starting to get dimmer towards the end of the day now! Played a LOT of golf in bed half under the duvet so, went to bed late & got up late today! 

No other choice but, to go Australian today & wish you all a G’day mates & hope you’re all having a Good Day?


----------



## Lanny

Oh Ted @KARNAK You’re TERRIBLE!


----------



## Inamuddle

eggyg said:


> Morning all, another white out here.  A nice round 6 for me. Yesterday’s plan was correct, a lovely walk through the mist and frost then a nice bubbly bath. Today’s plan, Full English, got my sous chef on the job, then a chill watching the birds and maybe after our ablutions, another walk through the winter wonderland. Have a super Sunday.


A belated good morning, i miss read your post @eggyg as having a full english followed by a chilli. Lovely pic @ColinUK  my daughter said the same about London last weekend when she cycled in, i would love to see it that quiet! I am still getting 10 to 12 in the mornings and still very frustrated as the pevious week was much better. We woke to a light dusting of snow which is quite unusual. Parts of Dartmoor are covered, but we haven't ventured far on our walks but can see haytor in the distance. Really fantastic clouds this evening too. Stay safe everyone x


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, 8.5 @ 4.41am but I went back to bed later zzz

Bitter here, brother came round with frozen hands but he'd been wearing thermal gloves! Our snow has melted.


----------



## eggyg

Inamuddle said:


> A belated good morning, i miss read your post @eggyg as having a full english followed by a chilli. Lovely pic @ColinUK  my daughter said the same about London last weekend when she cycled in, i would love to see it that quiet! I am still getting 10 to 12 in the mornings and still very frustrated as the pevious week was much better. We woke to a light dusting of snow which is quite unusual. Parts of Dartmoor are covered, but we haven't ventured far on our walks but can see haytor in the distance. Really fantastic clouds this evening too. Stay safe everyone x


Full English AND a chilli, suppose that would get all the day’s meals out the way in one go!


----------



## Paresh

Hypo's can lead to "Neuroglycopenia". Which mimics TIA/ministrokes. And this is what happened in Oct 2020 - when i got to 3.9 mmol/L glucose at 5:00 am in the morning. Then was off to A&E with TIA symptoms. What muddled things was that I got a cardio marker come up, in A&E. So they kept me for observation 12 hours ! And then the marker came down.. Such fun to be in a COVID-designated Hospital A&E for 12 hours.

Usually the glucose morning reads are 7.0 mmol/L average. (>100 readings)


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> A belated good morning, i miss read your post @eggyg as having a full english followed by a chilli. Lovely pic @ColinUK  my daughter said the same about London last weekend when she cycled in, i would love to see it that quiet! I am still getting 10 to 12 in the mornings and still very frustrated as the pevious week was much better. We woke to a light dusting of snow which is quite unusual. Parts of Dartmoor are covered, but we haven't ventured far on our walks but can see haytor in the distance. Really fantastic clouds this evening too. Stay safe everyone x


Hello you, ahh happy memories of Haytor and Mortonhampstead, used go to the festival every year when I lived at Newton Abbot. Camped at Haytor in my youth many times and used to swim in the natural pool behind it.

Done the ten tours many times got rescued a few times too.  We'll definitely meet up when it's safe Sue and anyone you want to tag along, not allowed to drive anymore so bus or you can be chauffeur if you got a motor? lunch on me but you cook breakfast.  Take care stay safe. xx


----------



## Inamuddle

@KARNAK did you see the programme Julia Bradbury walks in Devon & Cornwall... she did Haytor to Houndtor and then back around in a circle. Gave it away by showing the whole world the Quarry at Haytor. I take it that lunch will be from the ice cream van in the car park


----------



## KARNAK

No didn't see it but have done it too, you can have ice cream if you wish but was thinking more of Two Mile Oak in the summer sat outside watching the horses going over the jumps, magnificent, food is superb but you probably know that. xx


----------



## ColinUK

When this is all over I’d love to come out to The Country and meet up for walks where there be open skies and wild roaming sheep etc.


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> When this is all over I’d love to come out to The Country and meet up for walks where there be open skies and wild roaming sheep etc.


Your welcome any time to the English Riviera Colin, Paddington to Plymouth change at Newton Abbot straight through to Torquay and Paignton, if you get the right train it'll take you straight here.

A few others we can meet up with nice beaches and walks available grub to die for bring your own coffin.

Dartmoor on the door step bring your wellies loads of sheep about most of them are virgins, lots of local towns about in the countryside worth a visit. 

Take care mate speak to you soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, 9.5 for me 

have a good day


----------



## SueEK

6.2 today, lowest reading this year despite a carb fuelled comfort food day of eating yesterday, even had some tomato soup which I haven’t had in 2 years. Want to stay in bed but have to go to work, even if it’s just for a few hours to get the urgent and cancer referrals done as there is only me for two days. Really don’t feel well enough to go in. I shall lock myself in my room and not come out though as certainly don’t want anyone else’s germs and they won’t want mine either.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 this morning. Ground covered in snow .... cold.

I did a series of BG tests this morning to see if my liver picked up on the low-ish BG and stepped in. Hardly a scientific test and very few test points but does it reflect the liver kicking in?

5:30 4.8
6:00 4.5
6:30 4.7
7:00 4.8

At that point I decided that it was breakfast time and that I had enough holes in my fingers.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here.

It’s Dydd Santes Dwynwen today - Welsh St Valentine’s Day. We’ve had a cwtsh (a cuddle) this morning, but that’s as romantic as things get around here!  Happy Saint Dwynwen to all you twpsen rhamantus (romantic fools) hahaha.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 again. Drive is covered with snow again (only a sprinkling) . I spent an hour clearing 3 inches off it yesterday! Think I'll leave the supermarket run for a bit and see if it warms up and melts itself.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Looks like another busy one in the home office 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 for me, still have a sore tummy and to add to my already feeling c**p got grandad due in an hour and then back this afternoon, also due my contraceptive injection 2 weeks tomorrow and tend to see higher levels when that's getting close, I was supposed to re order it myself which I was going to do on Saturday just gone but the chemist called to say the health centre had put the request down for it already 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
Had a very disturbed sleep last night with loads of very weird dreamlets.  Enough material to keep Sigmund and Carl in work for years! 
Minus 3 just now, looks treacherous outside, so I don't think I'll be risking going there.

Dez


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.2 this morning for me.
The snow is still here, it's going to be very skiddy out.
Rather worried the delivery of my box of gruntled pork scratchings may be delayed- I ate my last packet yesterday! 
Be safe all x


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning,
5.6 for me
Congratulations @Anitram on the HS could it be a hat trick? More tense than Liverpool versus Man U last night.
Hope you can get through what sounds like a tricky day for you @Kaylz sending a hug. 
snow no more in Somerset!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 whoopidy doo


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 today earlier, been out for 5 miler since, icy patches but ok.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram well done on another HS - see, I got it right this time. Fingers crossed for another tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Shove up @Michael12421 I am on the 4.1 step with you. Very happy with that as, not only is the company good but I winged it with my insulin last night... 1.5 correction units to deal with a 12.7 at bedtime but also didn't get my exercise yesterday or the day before so I am having to feed in evening Levemir. Went for 2.5 units and had a nice steady descent down to my waking reading at 6am and more's the point, a great night's sleep. Woke up refreshed and ready to start the day and straight out into the cold to feed and muck out, so now enjoying my coffee with cream and breakfast yoghurt!

@Anitram Congrats on your second HS in a row. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. Would be great to see a hat trick so early in the year. That would be inspirational.

@Gwynn The BG meter is not accurate to that decimal place so they all could all in fact be the same reading although that too would be unusual as BG naturally varies. You still don't seem to have grasped that. If you had gone from 4.7 to 6.8 in the space of an hour before breakfast then that would tell you that Dawn Phenomenon had probably kicked in, but that tiny variation you saw tells you it definitely didn't.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. No snow but frosty again. A very pleasant 5.4 after a surprise 4.9 at bedtime and a slice of toast. Obviously done the trick. @Bloden may have Welsh Valentine’s Day but we’ve got Burns Night today, I know I live in England but we’re only 9 miles from the border and I’m half Scots. So haggis, tatties and neeps for tea tonight. Neeps are still in the garden and I’ll go out once I’m dressed, with my shotgun to hunt for the haggis! Tricky little blighters they are too! 
@Anitram congratulations on another HS, fingers crossed for that elusive hat trick tomorrow. @ColinUK you’re very welcome up north once we’ve all had our vaccine, Euston to Penrith, 3.5 hours! You’ll be on Ullswater within half an hour of arriving. Have a Happy Monday everyone. I’ll try, but as you know I’m very trying!


----------



## Gruers

7.3 today I’m ok with that. Have a great day in the frost


----------



## adrian1der

Just catching up after a hectic weekend. Cleaned the house from top to bottom on Saturday and then fun in the snow with my son yesterday followed by a delicious roast leg of lamb. 

Lovely sunny, crisp day today but freezing cold on my dressing gown clad work to let the chickens out. Don't now why I bothered as they are not keen on the lying snow and ice. One of them didn't venture out of the roosting box at all yesterday. 

A 5.3 for me at 06:58 this morning following on from a 6.0 at 06:59 yesterday and a 5.5 at 06:53 on Saturday.

Congrats on the two HSs @Anitram Fingers crossed for the hat trick tomorrow


----------



## HenryBennett

Galaxy Watch 3, Apple Watch 7 might get blood sugar measurement function — SlashGear
					

While smartwatch makers have struggled for years to find a proper place for smartwatches, Apple pretty much created that space with a focus on health-related features that mere smart fitness bands …




					apple.news


----------



## RirisR

Morning 7 for me this morning  and frosty and the suns come out


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Galaxy Watch 3, Apple Watch 7 might get blood sugar measurement function — SlashGear
> 
> 
> While smartwatch makers have struggled for years to find a proper place for smartwatches, Apple pretty much created that space with a focus on health-related features that mere smart fitness bands …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


And that would be the push for me to finally get back into the daily habit of wearing a watch. And of buying a smart watch.

Not worn a watch at all for something like 20 years or so since I left the City.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 just now. Not going to dwell on what it was at 5am after laying awake for 3 hours.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> And that would be the push for me to finally get back into the daily habit of wearing a watch. And of buying a smart watch.
> 
> Not worn a watch at all for something like 20 years or so since I left the City.


It will certainly be a reason for me to upgrade.

My mother was Swiss and had a love of good watches which I inherited. I spent the whole of my first paycheque (51 years ago) on an Omega that I still have. I regret somewhat now wearing a computer on my wrist with all my watches sitting in a drawer, but it’s become pretty well indispensable.


----------



## Lanny

10:47 BS 11.5 Oops! Obviously under bolused for a rather weird dinner last night! I had eggs, smoked salmon, a 3 cups pot of tea, dollops of heinz saucy mayonnaise, basically prawn cocktail sauce, &, because I’d finished the honey before tomorrow’s tesco shopping, Monin caramel syrup, usually 2 tsp in latte & 3 nice biscuits.The tea was strangely nice albeit, a bit muted in sweetness so put in 2 tsp per cup, that’s 6 tsp for 3 cups: thought 1 would suffice as coffee always needed more sweetness for me; but, it’s more of added nuanced aroma & not as sweet tasting as honey! But, I know precisely where I am with honey in tea & caramel syrup in latte, for that matter: didn’t know syrup in tea; guessed the bolus & got it wrong! So, no tea today, then & will bolus for latte instead: turned back into my usual tea person recently & haven’t had any latte in a few weeks but, I know to bolus 10 extra units for * 2 tsp of caramel in latte!

Not quite hungry yet but, 12 units of NR is in already, 2 units per mmol I want to go down at this early stage after waking when I’m most resistant! Will cook & eat brunch in about 90 minutes, I estimate, & bolus as usual for that as the 12 units isn’t enough to tackle DP but, as long as I don’t leave it over 2 hours to eat the tail end of the correction dose added to normal breakfast bolus brings me around target range 90 minutes to 2 hours after eating!

I woke to lovely bright sunshine though the gap in my curtains & it feels a bit warmer than yesterday! Last night was still freezing, though! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Edited to add:- * amount of caramel syrup in latte ie. 2 tsp.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 7.4 @ 11:00. A bit high, but i'm happy with that as it's my first reading after a full set of night shifts.

Have a great day all


----------



## Veenorthants

@Bazzlejet I would love a reading below 8 in the mornings, but hasn't happened in nearly two years.
You have done amazing, well done


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Snap! Ours cooked for 8 hours in the slow cooker with red wine, balsamic vinegar, red onion and garlic and then erved with cauli mash (for me, anyway) and roasted vegetables (red onion, courgette, carrot, orange pepper, cherry toms and cauliflower). As a treat I had a couple of small roast potatoes, too.
> 
> We don't have lamb often (previous time was back in October) but when we do we always have it that way.


We had lamb too yesterday. Studded with garlic and rosemary, lots of S&P and a liberal dousing of olive oil. Long and low. Some left to go with our haggis, tatties and neeps tonight. We don’t have it very often, bit pricey!


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> We had lamb too yesterday. Studded with garlic and rosemary, lots of S&P and a liberal dousing of olive oil. Long and low. Some left to go with our haggis, tatties and neeps tonight. We don’t have it very often, bit pricey!


It's my son's favourite along with roast loin of pork - he loves crackling.

If you have Tom Kerridge's book "Fresh Start" his Greek style Roast Lamb with Greek salad is perfect for a summer Sunday afternoon in the garden with a large jug of iced Pimm's....


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> It's my son's favourite along with roast loin of pork - he loves crackling.
> 
> If you have Tom Kerridge's book "Fresh Start" his Greek style Roast Lamb with Greek salad is perfect for a summer Sunday afternoon in the garden with a large jug of iced Pimm's....


I love Greek food, and Greece, can’t beat a Greek lamb dish. I’m drooling now and need to get to Greece. We had planned a six week island hopping trip last year to celebrate our 60ths. Not even sure it’ll happen this year. I’ll just have to stick to cooking their delicious food.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.2 @ 7.57am We're watching Vera.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Evening all. 8.2 @ 7.57am We're watching Vera.


Love Vera


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.1


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, 9.8 for me 
Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.2 today. Only did 3 hours at work yesterday, will see what today brings.
Have a good one x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning. 
Eye test today...
Think I will get new frames, these ones are so annoying!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Maca44

3.6 Pick up sticks. Too low for me looks like the treadmill is taking affect even though I fell off it last night, just wish I was filming it, could have got £200 from you've been framed and no I didn't have the safety clip on so got cocky.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A close, but no cigar, 5.3. Yet another frosty morning up here. Today’s excitement....Tesco Click and Collect, “let’s guess what the substitutions will be!” Good game, good game! Pick up 10-12, Mr Eggy will be there 10.01, I’ve ran out of 85%, let’s hope Tesco hasn’t! Have a good day everyone, bet it’s not as exciting as mine.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. put a new sensor on yesterday, back on the left arm, and got two lovely compression dips overnight.
Still a white wonderland outside, but it’s due to rain later, so cue dirty slushy puddles everywhere.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a protein bar assisted 6.2 for me.
Overestimated the carbs in the veggie haggis, swede and carrot.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.1 for me today, but I haven't exercised for 3 days and it seems I only need to eat late when I exercise. Upped my basal to 5 units last night but clearly not enough. Must put some miles on the clock today to bring things back into some order.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

6.6!! My lowest morning reading so far!  It's off to Aldi to click and collect @eggyg  sub lottery is well exciting, innit?
Then I shall wait  at my door with fingers crossed for my Gruntled delivery, sigh.
Stay well all. X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well no Libre 2 for me anytime soon, I asked the pharmacist at the health centre but the DSN's are working on a roll out and apparently there's another training thing to partake in, its nae rocket science so why waste folks time! Panicked though as when the receptionist asked my name and DOB she comes out with "oh is this about your Sayana Press" I'm lie what, eh, no, is there an issue with that like to which she must've realised I was panicked and replied no, no don't worry, the pharmacist has changed it onto a serial prescription too, nice of them to inform me eh? I did wonder why it was dispensed on Saturday when I hadn't yet requested it!

Anyway it's 5.9 for me, Bubbles's plug in refills arrived so all good there
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Well, well, after a string of first-thing highs...a 5.2, yippee! 

One of my gorgeous nieces is 21 today. Luckily, she lives in a big bubble (at uni) so she won’t miss out on a birthday bash with her closest friends, and the rest of the gang’ll be on Zoom. 

My day won’t be as exhilarating as yours @eggyg but I’ll be practising my Welsh and knitting up a storm, as per usual. Stay sane n safe, chaps.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @eggyg 5.3 for me as well.  
Most of the snow still lying here but temps +3 and rising.
Dickey tum earlier.  (2nd day running!)  - TMI
I'd suspect a bug but what with keeping the distance and hand and food hygiene at max, I can't see where I might have got it. 

Stay safe (and if like me close to a toilet). 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Iwillgetthere said:


> 6.6!! My lowest morning reading so far!  It's off to Aldi to click and collect @eggyg  sub lottery is well exciting, innit?
> Then I shall wait  at my door with fingers crossed for my Gruntled delivery, sigh.
> Stay well all. X


I wish we could get Aldi C & C, they haven’t started it up here. It’s costing a fortune doing Tesco for everything. I’m a two centre shop gal usually, the bulk from Aldi and the Heinz, Hellman’s etc stuff from Tesco. Although Tesco are doing some Aldi price matches, butter is one, it’s still loads more expensive. Good job we’re saving money on not going anywhere!


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Congratulations on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Bloden Llongyfarchiadau ar eich tŷ arbennig  
 (I sincerely hope I haven't insulted your granny or any other relatives) 

Dez


----------



## Gruers

7.7 this morning, not much going on today tbh. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

4.5 this morning. Hmmm I seem to be on a bit of a downward trend in the last few days.

Should I be concerned, take some (what?) Action


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.1 for me today, but I haven't exercised for 3 days and it seems I only need to eat late when I exercise. Upped my basal to 5 units last night but clearly not enough. Must put some miles on the clock today to bring things back into some order.


I've fallen off the exercise wagon the last few days as well. Didn't do anything Friday, Saturday or yesterday although I did 10 miles on the exercise bike on Sunday while the lamb was cooking. Hopefully all the house work on Saturday also counts


----------



## adrian1der

Iwillgetthere said:


> 6.6!! My lowest morning reading so far!


Well done @Iwillgetthere - great result


----------



## adrian1der

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, well, after a string of first-thing highs...a 5.2, yippee!


Congrats on the HS @Bloden


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:52 this morning. Frosty first thing but the rain has arrived here and it looks like being a wet day


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. But then I did have bread and butter pudding last night


----------



## RirisR

Good morning all 6.3 for me, overcast and cold looks like rain have a good day all x


----------



## SaraKaya

It’s a 6.4 at 7:30 for me. Must get up earlier to beat the ‘dump’! 
Congratulations on the HS @Bloden and commiserations on missing out on your hat trick @Anitram so so close! I discovered Terry’s dark chocolate orange as recommended by @Kaylz last night, gorgeous!
@Iwillgetthere great news on your personal best of 6.6 all going in the right direction!
I had a lovely 5k walk last night through the lanes, stopped half way up the steep hill and sat on the grit bin to have a cup of tea as the sun set! Living the dream!!! 
Take care out there today everyone. Xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Tea last night was fish, broccoli, carrots & beans, then a small fruit yogurt & 85% chocolate. 
So, 5.2 this morning.

Raining here, which means exercise bike. My exciting task for today is my self-assessment return. I hate doing it and try as I might I always do it at the last minute.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 7.5 this morning, no idea why ! On a plus, had a 4.8 before bed last night.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @HenryBennett


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett well  done with the HS.  I am feeling left out again.


----------



## Bloden

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Bloden Llongyfarchiadau ar eich tŷ arbennig
> (I sincerely hope I haven't insulted your granny or any other relatives)
> 
> Dez


Diolch yn fawr iawn...


----------



## Lanny

11:40 BS no idea, forgot to test! 

SO used to my usual tesco slots of 13:00 to 14:00 or 14:00 to 15:00 that I’d forgotten that the this one was, on Tuesday for a start instead of Monday, 10:00 to 11:00 as last week & this week I had extreme difficulty getting ANY slots at all & had to take what was left! 

So, still in dreamland when I heard the doorbell! Now I do often hear non existent door bells on the cusp of sleep, usually of waking but, have had the occasional sleeping, & having gone to the front
numerous times to nothing I’ve come to accept that little phenomenon & don’t go unless there’s repeated ringing OR I’m expecting something by post. I nearly did the same here but, remembered tesco shopping & fumbled into my dress & went with wild, sleep mussed hair!  It was indeed the shopping! Everything was there, including Canadian cooked prawns that I haven’t been able to get since Christmas BUT, no honey! Put it all away & that’s still a taxing breathless task even though I back onto maintenance inhalers only & bunged a beef stew in the mircowave. I had my midday meds a little early at 11:34 & both insulins & dived in! So, I don’t know what my waking BS was. Just finished eating, that was fast, & thought of posting!

That was a bit stressful & that always puts up my BS almost instantly so, I know it was elevated & I stuck in an extra 2 units of NR, after eating just before posting. Will see where I’m at later for any corrections? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- A bit of a frazzled bunny, looked it too with the wild hair, but, calming down now! Have decided now that I’m back to tea & it’s been heavenly, hence 3 cups teapots instead of the usual 2, I’m sticking with tea & go back to 2 cups pots & just 1 tsp of caramel syrup! Hopefully that’ll be ok on the BS? As I’ve had a thought that it’s one thing to have 1 mug of latte with 2 tsp; it’s quite another, OTT, to have 3 cups of tea with 6 tsp!  Should have thought of that, really!

2nd. PS:- edited to correct numerous typos so, maybe JUST a bit frazzled, still?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Have cancelled bloods and review, don't fancy bringing Covid19 back to Mum. 7.3 @ 7.52am for me. Cannot get warm! Brrr... have a good day all.


----------



## RirisR

Same here weather is really cold today have an insane yearning for some
chips from the chippee  x


----------



## Lanny

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Have cancelled bloods and review, don't fancy bringing Covid19 back to Mum. 7.3 @ 7.52am for me. Cannot get warm! Brrr... have a good day all.


A mug of something hot to warm you up on the inside then, a hot water bottle over your clothes & under the duvet to keep that heat on the inside, possibly two if you have it for one at your feet & one to hug beneath the duvet! It’s still freezing here too & the snow on the ground, day 4 or 5 now I can’t remember, is still quite thick! So, it’s definitely another duvet day for me too with intermittent golf & audible book listening: Richard Osman The Thursday Murder Club!


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi i missed posting yesterday, was distracted by the police. Went out for a walk in the afternoon, past the house opposite, i heard some voices in their garden but didn't think anything of it. Came back a little while later to find a police car  outside my house and a policeman outside the house opposite.  That was followed by two more police cars, and an ambulance. Police were around for 5 hours including forensics last night. Still no idea what happened. More to follow as lunch is ready...


----------



## Lanny

Inamuddle said:


> Hi i missed posting yesterday, was distracted by the police. Went out for a walk in the afternoon, past the house opposite, i heard some voices in their garden but didn't think anything of it. Came back a little while later to find a police car  outside my house and a policeman outside the house opposite.  That was followed by two more police cars, and an ambulance. Police were around for 5 hours including forensics last night. Still no idea what happened. More to follow as lunch is ready...


Ooh! I’m in suspense!


----------



## adrian1der

Lanny said:


> Ooh! I’m in suspense!


Same here Lanny - come on @Inamuddle what happened?


----------



## SaraKaya

@Inamuddle it could be your very own Thursday Murder Club!! It’s like waiting for the next episode to drop on Netflix!!! 
@Lanny the book is so good keep listening!


----------



## Lanny

I CAN talk about this NOW but, couldn’t at the time, especially to my parents who were both still alive back then, Mum passed in 2015!

I’ve met a real live murderer & our little hometown had a murderer that was a dentist. He’d gotten clean away with it but, his conscience had obviously been troubling him & he confessed to the double murder of a Coleraine, the next town up from us, policeman & his own wife 20 years before! He went to my church & generally thought of as a rather tragic but, nice man. Everyone THOUGHT his wife had been having an affair, with the policeman, & they had killed themselves in a car with the exhaust pipe & hose attached running into the car leaving behind him & his daughter. Everyone was in total shock, including the police who hadn’t suspected in the 20 years since, when he went to our church elders with the confession. The church elders then helped him confess & turn himself into the police! It was a HUGE SCANDAL & the court case was riddled with the press every day! Because, the policeman’s wife pleaded not guilty! He & the police man’s wife were having an affair, not the other way around! 

My mum was a practicing budist, like a lot of Chinese in/from Hong Kong & never approved of but, accepted, my going to church. I didn’t dare say anything at the time when this all happened! But, I still cannot believe that nice man was a double murderer!


----------



## Inamuddle

Sorry to leave you in suspense...but me too have no idea what happened and the only way i can find out would be to knock on all my neighbours doors and i really don't know them. I didn'tsee a body. Could have been an assult or a drugs bust i imagine. And now you will all think i live somewhere horrible, but not really.

Blood sugars still rising in the mornings to a very consistant 12 . To add to my frustration i received a letter from the hospital delaying my appointment as so many staff have been redeployedbecause of covid. I have a form to fill in and then i will get a telephone appointment i hope.

Keep hearing on the news that they are opening more covid centres in devon and then on facebook that the local covid centre has run out of vaccines and was not open for the last two days.

@KARNAK will meet first for a coffee on the beach as soon as allowed and make plans for a trip. @ColinUK you are more than welcome to join us. I have spare rooms and three tents in the garage so i'm having a diabetes uk festival dàydream at the moment.

Finally must be delivery day for all of us not able to stay up till midnight and grab the best slots. Jealous of the subs as i never seem to get them from Waitrose, just lots of short dates. Tomorrow i get fruit and veg delivery box and eggs. I don't know how i manage it but i seem to have a fridge and two freezers full and still find that i am missing the vital ingredients that the chef requires!


----------



## Lanny

Inamuddle said:


> Sorry to leave you in suspense...but me too have no idea what happened and the only way i can find out would be to knock on all my neighbours doors and i really don't know them. I didn'tsee a body. Could have been an assult or a drugs bust i imagine. And now you will all think i live somewhere horrible, but not really.
> 
> Blood sugars still rising in the mornings to a very consistant 12 . To add to my frustration i received a letter from the hospital delaying my appointment as so many staff have been redeployedbecause of covid. I have a form to fill in and then i will get a telephone appointment i hope.
> 
> Keep hearing on the news that they are opening more covid centres in devon and then on facebook that the local covid centre has run out of vaccines and was not open for the last two days.
> 
> @KARNAK will meet first for a coffee on the beach as soon as allowed and make plans for a trip. @ColinUK you are more than welcome to join us. I have spare rooms and three tents in the garage so i'm having a diabetes uk festival dàydream at the moment.
> 
> Finally must be delivery day for all of us not able to stay up till midnight and grab the best slots. Jealous of the subs as i never seem to get them from Waitrose, just lots of short dates. Tomorrow i get fruit and veg delivery box and eggs. I don't know how i manage it but i seem to have a fridge and two freezers full and still find that i am missing the vital ingredients that the chef requires!


I know what you mean! Our little town went through that phase & we all felt that bit of notorious shame around outsiders & tourists for a while!


----------



## Inamuddle

We live near this idylic part of Devon coastline, it used to be smuggling rum now its drugs.


----------



## Michael12421

Not that I ever saw him but Peter Sutcliffe - aka The Yorkshire Ripper - used to deliver stuff to the place I worked in.


----------



## Kaylz

@SaraKaya the dark chocolate oranges are divine aren't they!? I've not opened any of my 4 yet! I bought 2 white to try as well that were £3.10 and swiftly got a refund for as the boxes burst open on transportation and then a kind soul sent me a milk one so I'll be TCO'd out! haha xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram Might be as DF could stand for Devious Fairy


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny you may recall my sister in law lives in Ballymoney, so she too knew the dentist! Both my sisters in law knew him. I watched the TV mini series that they made. It was very interesting and well acted. James Nesbitt from memory?

It can be a very strange world. For the first couple of years after my wife & I got married we lived in Muswell Hill. We were on Linden Road and we walked along Cranley Gardens to the bus most days and past the house where Dennis Nilson was killing all those young men!!


----------



## Lanny

Yeah! It CAN be @HenryBennett 

It’s a fallacy that you can tell something’s not right about murderer’s: I didn’t know him that well as it was a large church; met him a few times during church functions & never got ANY vibes!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> @SaraKaya the dark chocolate oranges are divine aren't they!?


Will you please stop mentioning more possible brands of chocolate that I might just be tempted to try. 
You've already got me hooked on that Godiva stuff. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Yeah! It CAN be @HenryBennett
> 
> It’s a fallacy that you can tell something’s not right about murderer’s: I didn’t know him that well as it was a large church; met him a few times during church functions & never got ANY vibes!


And yet, sometimes...
I worked with a chap some years ago who I never much liked. We travelled together quite extensively. He was always on edge and had a short fuse. It turned out he was on the run from NSW Police for the murder of his girlfriend. He was eventually extradited having fled to a ski resort in France. He was convicted of murder but after a few years had it overturned on appeal.
I was often asked if I thought he’d done it. I always said not being there I couldn’t know, but I felt he was capable of murder.


----------



## HenryBennett

HenryBennett said:


> And yet, sometimes...
> I worked with a chap some years ago who I never much liked. We travelled together quite extensively. He was always on edge and had a short fuse. It turned out he was on the run from NSW Police for the murder of his girlfriend. He was eventually extradited having fled to a ski resort in France. He was convicted of murder but after a few years had it overturned on appeal.
> I was often asked if I thought he’d done it. I always said not being there I couldn’t know, but I felt he was capable of murder.


I should have added. His name is Gordon Wood and he was extradited to Australia. They also made a TV mini series in Australia (before his appeal) but it was poorly acted and rubbish.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Will you please stop mentioning more possible brands of chocolate that I might just be tempted to try.
> You've already got me hooked on that Godiva stuff.
> 
> Dez


TCO's are far higher carb though, above 15g per 4 segments xx


----------



## Bloden

Anitram said:


> Llongyfarchiadau. Are you sure it's not my hat-trick HS, misdirected by the DF?


Got the wrong Welsh person! Cheeky DF.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> TCO's are far higher carb though, above 15g per 4 segments xx


And who can ever only eat 4?!


----------



## Maca44

3.9 this morning up early for 6am Iceland frozen berries delivery and a few other bits.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today. Can't seem to be able to get out of these 7s  I was 9.1 before bed though, not high enough for a correction.


----------



## MAC2020

5.5 this morning at 5am. Very pleased with this considering it has taken me a whole month to come down from the 3Cs -Christmas and Covid Comfort eating. Now back to focusing on weight loss and exercise routine.

Btw, love this,  "When I die I want to go like my Grandad, peacefully in his sleep, not screaming like the people in the back seat of his car." it did make me chuckle, even lol! Thank you @Maca44. "A merry heart does good like a medicine but a broken spirit dries up the bones."


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2, eyes a blue, rooty tooty tooty too!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning, late in reporting today at 5.55am I was 8.5 

Mid week thank god closer to the weekend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning for me.  
All the snow and ice has gone!

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 this morning. Very happy.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, settled into a flat line overnight after a huge mountain peak caused by a little skirmish with pizza.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

It almost feels warm this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning but it took 2 "Hypo Heros" an hour earlier to get me there. This sensor has been a bad one for showing me lower than I am and has ruined my TIR stats. Tempted to ring Abbott, just to make them aware in case they changed the calibration or algorithm slightly. It only has 2 days to go, so really hoping the next one is back to the more consistent results I have been used to from my sensors. This sensor has been slightly uncomfortable at times so maybe it has been something to do with the filament insertion. Don't need/want a replacement, just to give Abbott the feedback on it reading significantly lower at low levels. The problem is that when it "cries wolf" once too often you can be tempted to ignore it.   

I got back to my exercise yesterday which is the likely cause of my night time low but I reduced my evening Levemir by 50% to 2.5 units.... Will be back to zero tonight assuming I get my exercise today. Considering I am already pretty active looking after 4 horses and other animals, structured exercise does seem to have a disproportionately radical effect on my levels overnight and it is not like I run myself into the ground. Last night it was just about 4 miles, 2 of them were yomping up a steep hill and the other 2 running back down. 

@Anitram Hard lines Martin on missing out on the hat trick but congrats to @Bloden and @HenryBennett on ensuring a more even distribution of HSs yesterday. Let's hope one finds it's way across to Spain as I can tell @Michael12421 is getting decidedly impatient about not getting his fair share or even just a sniff of one, but today's reading was at least more promising! Maybe tomorrow Michael!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. On the 5.5 step with @Gwynn. First time for a while we haven’t any frost, wet,wet, wet. Cue for a song? Haven’t left the house for two days, determined to today. Would like to walk into the town for a change rather than muddy woodlands, we have a beautiful cathedral, castle and fantastic old buildings, but although our city council website and FB page is begging us to #shoplocal #shopindepenent, even in these times, there ain’t any public loos open! Seven miles round trip without a wee ain’t gonna happen I’m afraid. So into the woods we go again! Have a good day, stay safe and stay home unless you’re going out for exercise into the woods!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.5 here...there’s just no getting off this roller coaster...

Got a topsy-turvey schedule this week. Joining a different Welsh class this evening from 6-8 (will I be able to stay awake?). Then instead of my usual class on Friday, we’re doing a test run of the online GCSE exam for the WJEC-CBAC. Hopefully, it’ll be a success, and 16-year-olds can do their exams in May/June.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And who can ever only eat 4?!


Depends how strict you are I suppose but being an insulin user and still in recovery from my ED I'd certainly only have 4 segments xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning from yet another chilly Scottish morning

Well it’s a ridiculous 11.8 for me today, no idea why although did wake with a slightly sore throat, goodness knows how since I haven’t been out since March, don’t touch ANYTHING without washing my hands after, keep distance from those in the house, hopefully its just that my coil was going a bit dodgy in my vape yesterday!

Morrison’s delivery due tonight, will be the last one for a good while as can’t afford the £40 minimum order this frequently so Bruce has been told I’ll still pay for Bubbles’s food but he’ll just have to start getting Lidl’s Coshida stuff again, he was on it before so we know he’ll eat it etc, just hope everything comes tonight as there were a few new things I wanted to try included!

Late today as ran out of internet allowance on my dongle yesterday and nobody was near the shop until this morning to put money on the swipe card lol
xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me at 07:00 this morning. Warm and wet (steady @KARNAK) in West Berks this morning.

@rebrascora I got back on the exercise bike yesterday - 10.1 miles so feeling virtuous this morning


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. And it’s cold out there today that’s for sure.


----------



## SueEK

Very late posting. Got up at 5.30 to get ready for work, went downstairs, had to dash back up to the bathroom and felt so rough went back to bed. Have just got up, amazing. Feeling rotten can’t believe this cold is making me feel so bad. 6.6 today and am doing NOTHING today.
Have a good one all x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK get well soon! xx


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all back after a break, a 7.2 this morning, a bit of a bumpy night, roast potatoes for dinner last night had me up to 14 during the night but by 8:00 I was back in range. I found the high after eating roasties happens 5 hours after eating them regardless of the Bolus I have when I eat. I wish the MM 670G had a dual Bolus delivery setting when it’s in auto mode.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## SaraKaya

It’s a 6.4 for me!
@Robin I would love a skirmish with a pizza but still too scared to try the ‘devil’s’ food!!! 
just sat in a log queue (or should it be log jam!!) for an hour but all sorted now so I won’t go cold this weekend!!
Take care today and hopefully no more ‘Midsomer Murders!’ Today!
The most exciting thing to happen in my village is when the ducks cross the road from the pond!!!


----------



## Inamuddle

Yay 7.9 this morning. Hope all of you are well.....still havn't got to the bottom of the mystery!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.4 this morning, happy with that.

Had a follow up with my Doctor just now. He wants me to up my Metformin to 4 tablets a day (from 2 atm) and to continue with the Gliclazide until mid April. I'm slightly concerned about staying on the Gliclazide, as my readings are pretty much within range and i'm concerned they will go to low. I raised this and my Doctor said 'keep an eye on my levels and if i get symptoms of a Hypo, get some sugar in quick [Coke Cola, Lucozade tablet, etc]'. Is this the normal course of action regarding my medication? I'm now worried about having a Hypo (never had one.... don't really want one !)

Have a great day all


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.6 this morning.
No snow left at all here. Birds in the garden are very happy and are in fine, fine voice! 
Misty, damp and dank morning walk but I do love a trundle.
Sending healing thoughts to those under the weather today.
Stay safe all x


----------



## grovesy

Bazzlejet said:


> Good morning all - 6.4 this morning, happy with that.
> 
> Had a follow up with my Doctor just now. He wants me to up my Metformin to 4 tablets a day (from 2 atm) and to continue with the Gliclazide until mid April. I'm slightly concerned about staying on the Gliclazide, as my readings are pretty much within range and i'm concerned they will go to low. I raised this and my Doctor said 'keep an eye on my levels and if i get symptoms of a Hypo, get some sugar in quick [Coke Cola, Lucozade tablet, etc]'. Is this the normal course of action regarding my medication? I'm now worried about having a Hypo (never had one.... don't really want one !)
> 
> Have a great day all


Yes it is known to cause hypos.


----------



## Gruers

6.5 from me today and I have a COVID test booked for Friday.


----------



## RirisR

Late today I was 6.6 this am went a long drive to
finally get some Liv-Life bread suprised how small it is x


----------



## HenryBennett

Olive said:


> Late today I was 6.6 this am went a long drive to
> finally get some Liv-Life bread suprised how small it is x


I don’t know where you live, or whether Brennan’s bread is available on the mainland, but they do a really really good low carb loaf. Regular size and both white and brown. I only ever bought the Liv-Life once and didn’t like it.


----------



## Veenorthants

@Gruers @SueEK  hope your both feeling better soon


----------



## HenryBennett

Olive said:


> Late today I was 6.6 this am went a long drive to
> finally get some Liv-Life bread suprised how small it is x


----------



## Lanny

Just after midday BS 8.8

I think I have an ear infection: right ear & right side of the neck just under the chin is tender & sore; always seems to follow each asthma flare up!

Spent all day in bed snoozing off & on trying to get as much rest as possible!

Just up & about to eat 2nd meal of the day & remembered I haven’t posted yet!

I hope you all had a Good Day & I wish you all a Good Night!


----------



## Kaylz

Morrison's guy phoned at 17:43 - hi, I'm in the next town, can be there in about 20 minutes, errm, no, your booked for 22:00-23:00 so was swiftly told nobody would be in until 10 to which he hmmd at and said ah, well... then ok, bye xx


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve just booked a vaccination at the Ulster Hospital for Sunday 31st. Yay. At the same time they’ve made the appointment for the booster in April. Bring it on.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 6.0 this morning, got out of hospital yesterday after 9 days in, got a nurse/carer for 10 days.

She`s called Marie and we had lunch together today had to put extra pillows in the bed, had to ask her
to wear a mask because of the heavy breathing. Nice to be posting after a few nights struggling nothing
to worry about they sent me a male nurse instead of a female went into anaphylactic shock sorry Colin but
he was gorgeous but couldn`t accept the battle of the bulge.


Kaylz said:


> Depends how strict you are I suppose but being an insulin user and still in recovery from my ED I'd certainly only have 4 segments xx


Unlike @Kaylz I haven't got ED, put that knife down @Kaylz

Congratulations on HS @Bloden & @HenryBennett.

@Gruers & @SueEK take care {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care folks stay safe, got my eye on you @adrian1der


----------



## Inamuddle

Nice to hear from you @KARNAK x


----------



## Christy

Hi @KARNAK  , was thinking just yesterday we hadn't heard from you and was hoping you were ok. The innuendo level from this chat dropped sharply without you. Play nice with nursie and stay well xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 8.6 for me

have a good day and stay safe


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 for me today.
Well this afternoon I am getting my first Covid-19 vaccination...
Pfizer I think.
Will let you know!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from a dark, cold, wet Lytham.

5.1 this morning. Very happy with that.

It's nearly the end of January already. 1/12 through the year! Anyone ready for a Christmas carol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me this morning.  
Managed a good 6 mile walk in the woods yesterday. It was wonderful being able to get outside after all the snow and ice. Might have another one today.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me this morning.
> Managed a good 6 mile walk in the woods yesterday. It was wonderful being able to get outside after all the snow and ice. Might have another one today.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another 7.9 for me today, I'm stuck in the 7s!


----------



## SaraKaya

6.4 for me!
@KARNAK  glad you are home safe, glad you are back posting! Slept in this morning, this sleeping all the way through the night thing is lovely! Off for a day of fractions and PE! It’s Yoga today, no rounders these days! I don’t hold out any hope for my downward dog!!! x


----------



## Maca44

4.2 stuck in the 4's


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo Well done on your HS


----------



## Maca44

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me this morning.
> Managed a good 6 mile walk in the woods yesterday. It was wonderful being able to get outside after all the snow and ice. Might have another one today.
> 
> Dez


That's a good walk I will catch up one day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Should I cram for my pretend Welsh GCSE tomorrow? Naa, I’m too busy knitting! I wonder if there’s a Knitting GCSE?

Stay dry, warm, upright if you’re out and about today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Had a couple of compression dips overnight on the Libre again, I seem to have put the sensor right where I squash it. It’s ruining my Time in Range.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Data files and more data files today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well after an absolute shambles of levels yesterday I'm pleased to report in with a 6.5 this morning, I have no earthly why yesterday was so awful and hoping today is a much better day!
xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.0 for me this morning with a reasonably flat line overnight. Not often I manage an horizontal line so very happy with that. 
Got my exercise yesterday again and feels good to be back into that routine. Just 4 miles again but on top of my normal activity. Was torn between 1 unit of Levemir or none last night but played it safe and went for the latter (who doesn't like to have one less injection in the day anyway) which was obviously the right decision. 

Congrats on your House Special Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo I was beginning to think you had lost the knack for them.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 3.4 from me this morning. Haven't posted for a few days as last Thursday got a call to isolate as i'd been in close contact with someone who tested positive. By Friday morning i'd worked myself up, tried to get a lateral flow test but couldn't because of contact so decided to get a prooer test. It came back positive!!! I've been in shock as i've done everything we are told to do and, touch wood, i've had no symptoms so far but my mental health has been not great at all. Have had a few other pressures as well so all in all felt very down.
My blood levels have been shooting high and staying there for hours then dropping through lack of exercise so thats made me feel rubbish as well. Then, shock, woke to a hypo this morning.
I hope everyone stays safe and well. Have a good day whatever you plan to do. X


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. 5.9 pour moi. Had a little wander yesterday, not quite the romance of the castle or cathedral I was hoping for, but B&Q! Did have a walk by the river’s edge when Mr Eggy said “ let’s go to B&Q I need some caulk”. As you do. I waited outside. I can’t complain though, he’s just finishing off decorating our dining room and it’s gorgeous, gone for F&B Indian Yellow, I call it Curry Fingers, Mr Eggy calls it Babies’ Nappies! It’s mustard! Nice and rich and warm, ordered some nice luxurious navy chenille curtains last night and just need a gilt antique type mirror now for over the mantle and we’ll think we’re in Downton! Today I’ll mostly be moving furniture about. Have a good day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 3.4 from me this morning. Haven't posted for a few days as last Thursday got a call to isolate as i'd been in close contact with someone who tested positive. By Friday morning i'd worked myself up, tried to get a lateral flow test but couldn't because of contact so decided to get a prooer test. It came back positive!!! I've been in shock as i've done everything we are told to do and, touch wood, i've had no symptoms so far but my mental health has been not great at all. Have had a few other pressures as well so all in all felt very down.
> My blood levels have been shooting high and staying there for hours then dropping through lack of exercise so thats made me feel rubbish as well. Then, shock, woke to a hypo this morning.
> I hope everyone stays safe and well. Have a good day whatever you plan to do. X


Oh dear, what a shock for you. Get well soon and try and relax, easier said than done I know.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me this morning.
> Managed a good 6 mile walk in the woods yesterday. It was wonderful being able to get outside after all the snow and ice. Might have another one today.
> 
> Dez


Well done, thought you’d lost the knack!


----------



## Veenorthants

@freesia sorry to read this, keep your chin up I hope you have a better day today


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Hope you feel better soon @freesia 

A 5.7 for me at 06:59 this morning. Rather a non-descript morning in West Berks today. Warm(ish), dull but dry. It is blowing a bit and the ground is very soggy. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## SueEK

At long last I’m feeling a touch better this morning, woohoo . A 6.7 for me today.  Need shopping but don’t think it would be a good idea to go to a supermarket yet.
@freesia what a worry, I hope you only have a mild dose, stay well and warm x
@KARNAK very pleased to hear you are home, behave yourself and stay out of trouble, I know it’s a lot to ask but do your best  x
@Gruers hooe you are feeling a bit better today x
@Kaylz did you get your Morrison’s delivery? Glad your bg’s have come down x
@MeeTooTeeTwo well done on your HS x
Quite close here this morning, so much so, I took my temperature to check!!  Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 today for me. 
And just did a lovely smiling meditation. Standard meditation on the breath but you smile on the out breath. Odd but rather nice.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 6.2 this morning. Getting my eyes tested today, as everything is a bit fuzzy atm.

Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

Bazzlejet said:


> Morning all - 6.2 this morning. Getting my eyes tested today, as everything is a bit fuzzy atm.
> 
> Have a great day


Just get them to polish a bit more sight into them


----------



## Gruers

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 3.4 from me this morning. Haven't posted for a few days as last Thursday got a call to isolate as i'd been in close contact with someone who tested positive. By Friday morning i'd worked myself up, tried to get a lateral flow test but couldn't because of contact so decided to get a prooer test. It came back positive!!! I've been in shock as i've done everything we are told to do and, touch wood, i've had no symptoms so far but my mental health has been not great at all. Have had a few other pressures as well so all in all felt very down.
> My blood levels have been shooting high and staying there for hours then dropping through lack of exercise so thats made me feel rubbish as well. Then, shock, woke to a hypo this morning.
> I hope everyone stays safe and well. Have a good day whatever you plan to do. X


Take care @freesia and I’m sure you’ll be ok


----------



## Gruers

A 6.5 today so quite happy
What’s the best bread to eat, I usually have Warburtons Danish light at 9 grms of carbs a slice. Is there a better option?


----------



## Maca44

Gruers said:


> A 6.5 today so quite happy
> What’s the best bread to eat, I usually have Warburtons Danish light at 9 grms of carbs a slice. Is there a better option?


Yes see my post on the food & diet section.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz did you get your Morrison’s delivery? Glad your bg’s have come down x


Yes, email receipt says they were there by 10:04pm, I got all but 1 item and the other 2 had subs lol xx


----------



## RirisR

Flatline today at 7.5. that will teach me to eat a late supper
tried that liv-life bread a small seed packed and dense slice
went posh and put avocado on it (yuck) but stuck it out
not too bad a taste re the bread first bread in 4 months so
thats probably why I thought it was Ok think someone on here
said they didn't like it - @freesia hope you recover well my daughter
has just recovered from it which Im thankful for take care xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8 for me today.
Just been for a very lovely walk today. 
Completely baffled by water in a field at the apex of a hill. I presume there must be a spring under ground and that the water levels have risen so high in the rain last night that the water is just emerging and flowing down the slight incline in the tractor ruts.
Saw the yellow hammers again, they did their dance along the hedgerow to stay in front of us. And we saw something yellow and large in the sky!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

12:04 BS 8.5 Still a bit sore & tender. Upped midnight LR a bit, +4, & think I’ll up midday +4 now too after posting! 

Have to go Australian & wish you all a G’day Mates! 

No hanging about now that I’ve decided about LR, it’s meds & insulin time, clenil & then, breakfast/lunch!

Oh yes! The snow finally all melted yesterday & it’s not SO cold now!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 7.3 @ 11.28am.


----------



## Paulbreen

A not so bad 7.2 this morning and a get out of jail covid test done this morning, that's three in a week but now I'm free to go to the supermarket lol, everything else is closed here.
the hair is starting to get out of hand and I cant even bribe someone to cut it, its looking like the clipper is going to come out and a slick no5 trim getting done, just have to convince her indoors to let me do it.
Have a great day everyone and stay out of trouble!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iwillgetthere said:


> Completely baffled by water in a field at the apex of a hill. I presume there must be a spring under ground and that the water levels have risen so high in the rain last night that the water is just emerging and flowing down the slight incline in the tractor ruts.


LOL yes @Iwillgetthere
On my walks yesterday and today, I too have been puzzling over a few gravity defying pools of water.
It reminded me of some of MC Escher's wonderful prints.


----------



## freesia

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I've no symptoms so fingers crossed it stays that way x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

freesia said:


> Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I've no symptoms so fingers crossed it stays that way x


All our fingers will be crossed for you @freesia 

Dez


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 11.1 this morning, bad night.

Congratulations on HS @MeeTooTeeTwo. 

Oh @freesia {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL yes @Iwillgetthere
> On my walks yesterday and today, I too have been puzzling over a few gravity defying pools of water.
> It reminded me of some of MC Escher's wonderful prints.
> View attachment 16051


If you love Escher you’ll love the British made Monument Valley series of games (the original one, Forgotten Shores, Ida’s Dream & Monument Valley 2)!  A puzzle game where you need to work out how to move, spin various pieces of architecture to enable the silent Princess Ida through the levels to return the missing altar pieces, in her hat, at the top, the bottom in some levels, of the monument’s! It’s visually, & audibly, stunning & it’s based on optical illusions that give line of sight connections that enable Princess Ida to move across gaps: the challenge is to spot those alignments & move the architecture back & forth to get Ida to the end of each level!

There’s one very famous optical illusion called The Penrose Triangle that was featured in level 4 of the original game, Monument Valley, here it is snapped from the game itself: 1st. picture is when I’ve moved the pieces into alignment so, Ida can move across the gap & the 2nd is out of alignment & Ida won’t be able to move across!:-


----------



## Bloden

What a nasty surprise @freesia. Get well soon.


----------



## Bloden

Oo, Oo, Escher’s fab! When we were in the Netherlands visiting a Spanish friend who lives there, we took him to the Escher museum in The Hague - he’d never heard of Escher   and really didn’t want to go in but...he was absolutely blown away. Me too, it was brilliant!


----------



## HenryBennett

Phew, I’ve submitted my tax return leaving me a couple of days to pay up. 
It was our wedding anniversary yesterday and we stayed up late drinking a bit too much Crémant which somehow gave me a reading of 4.8 this morning! I’m not sure how that works?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Oo, Oo, Escher’s fab! When we were in the Netherlands visiting a Spanish friend who lives there, we took him to the Escher museum in The Hague - he’d never heard of Escher   and really didn’t want to go in but...he was absolutely blown away. Me too, it was brilliant!


Escher's work is fantastic. When I was a young student in the seventies, (and like Bill Clinton never ever inhaled ),  I had loads of his prints on my walls. You could spend hours just getting deeply involved in the unreality of his images. Thankfully, as  @Iwillgetthere and I have discovered, nature is providing real life tangible examples of his art


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny said:


> If you love Escher you’ll love the British made Monument Valley series of games (the original one, Forgotten Shores, Ida’s Dream & Monument Valley 2)!


@Lanny thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HenryBennett said:


> Phew, I’ve submitted my tax return leaving me a couple of days to pay up.
> It was our wedding anniversary yesterday and we stayed up late drinking a bit too much Crémant which somehow gave me a reading of 4.8 this morning! I’m not sure how that works?


Belated happy wedding anniversary @HenryBennett 
4.8 after a slug or two of Crémant is very passable.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Lanny thanks for the heads up.


That whole series of games is like being inside Escher’s artwork: every screenshot a piece of art; soundtrack is amazingly atmospheric & soothing & I’ve posted the album before on the music thread! https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.71928/page-4#post-803212


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 3.4 from me this morning. Haven't posted for a few days as last Thursday got a call to isolate as i'd been in close contact with someone who tested positive. By Friday morning i'd worked myself up, tried to get a lateral flow test but couldn't because of contact so decided to get a prooer test. It came back positive!!! I've been in shock as i've done everything we are told to do and, touch wood, i've had no symptoms so far but my mental health has been not great at all. Have had a few other pressures as well so all in all felt very down.
> My blood levels have been shooting high and staying there for hours then dropping through lack of exercise so thats made me feel rubbish as well. Then, shock, woke to a hypo this morning.
> I hope everyone stays safe and well. Have a good day whatever you plan to do. X


I did wonder how things were when you said you’d been told to isolate and then hadn’t been on line for a few days. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL yes @Iwillgetthere
> On my walks yesterday and today, I too have been puzzling over a few gravity defying pools of water.
> It reminded me of some of MC Escher's wonderful prints.
> View attachment 16051


If you are ever in The Hague, do visit the Escher Museum, it's amazing!


----------



## Northerner

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 3.4 from me this morning. Haven't posted for a few days as last Thursday got a call to isolate as i'd been in close contact with someone who tested positive. By Friday morning i'd worked myself up, tried to get a lateral flow test but couldn't because of contact so decided to get a prooer test. It came back positive!!! I've been in shock as i've done everything we are told to do and, touch wood, i've had no symptoms so far but my mental health has been not great at all. Have had a few other pressures as well so all in all felt very down.
> My blood levels have been shooting high and staying there for hours then dropping through lack of exercise so thats made me feel rubbish as well. Then, shock, woke to a hypo this morning.
> I hope everyone stays safe and well. Have a good day whatever you plan to do. X


Hoping for the very best for you, get well soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Veenorthants

Thank god it’s Friday, morning all it’s a 7.8 for me


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Get well soon @freesia ! (Hugs)
A 6.1 for me today. 
Had my first Covid-19 vaccine yesterday, turns out it was the Oxford/ AZ one! 
Pfizer was last week ... 
My DN was there beavering her little socks off bless her, they were all non-stop with the odd kitkat helping the day. 

Very impressive our NHS!
Anyhoo they said it would take about 3 weeks to be effective and I am told a small Union Jack will appear under the skin!   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

06:36 BS 5.6  Yay! That feels like a HS, to me!

Got the insulin increases right then, either that or I’m starting to feel less sore & only a hint of tenderness beneath the right chin when I press? 

Loved last night’s episode of Death In Paradise & it was a really original plotted episode: it’s in its 10 series now & there have been episodes where I easily worked it out because I recognised the plots albeit, they were based/copied from the best & the Queen of Crime herself; Agatha Christie (eg. Beyond The Shining Sea part 2 based on Curtain: Poirot’s Final Case)! 

Up early again after all the extra rest of the last couple of days! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

6.8 for me this morning. 
Found out yesterday that waking the dead has been on the drama channel all week- finally, something to watch.
Might have to do some baking, have rather a glut of eggs.
Stay well all, special thoughts for@freesia and any one else affected by Covid 19. My thoughts are with you. X


----------



## rebrascora

7.6 for me this morning. Disappointed with that as I did a 5 mile brisk walk last night about 9pm, to try to help my levels as I was injecting corrections every few hours yesterday to try to bring me down and some just seemed to disappear without any effect at all. I was also hungry all day which is really unusual for me and I ate far too many nuts which didn't help matters. Anyway, hopefully today will be better.

@freesia and @SueEK hope you are both feeling better today either physically, anxiety wise or preferably both.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all,  7.2 today, my cold is waning but my head rather ‘foggy’. Will attempt Sainsbury’s today. Hubby has jab booked for Monday so that is good as he is just 70 so must be doing well in our area.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and welcome to the thread @goodybags Nice first reading!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here and another night of zigzag compression dips. I obviously turned over onto my left side five times last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Visit to the vampires this morning for haematology. Better get a move on to beat the queues.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And it's an Hawaii 5-0 for me today.  

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.0 for me and thoroughly fed up and down in the dumps with all this crap, legs are aching, feel exhausted physically and emotionally, want to hibernate 

Bruce will be collecting mine and mums prescriptions this afternoon as his mums out of action after hurting her back the other day so its his dad collecting him from work and taking him to do his shopping today
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this wet day. Do I do The Big Garden Birdwatch this morning when it’s wet and a bit blowey and risk the newly visiting nuthatch not appearing? Or do I hold my nerve and wait until tomorrow when it’s supposed to be bright and sunny but a lot more blowey? Decisions, decisions. I suppose I could do it until nutty does appear. That’s me rooted to the spot for 72 hours then! Good luck any other birders doing it this weekend. Have a fab Friday and stay safe.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 4.8 for me. I have had 48 hours of high readings so mighty relieved back to normal today. I think it was due to a bad stomach and I am feeling much better now. 
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> and risk the newly visiting nuthatch not appearing?


We had a nut job in our garden once, but he scarpered after I called the police.


----------



## Snowwy

@Kaylz (hugs)!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Do I do The Big Garden Birdwatch this morning when it’s wet and a bit blowey and risk the newly visiting nuthatch not appearing? Or do I hold my nerve and wait until tomorrow when it’s supposed to be bright and sunny but a lot more blowey?


Always a dilemma. Met is saying snow for us tomorrow morning, which is always good for sending the birds to the garden feeders and generally making them easier to spot, BBC is saying sleet, which means they will all be hiding away in the hedges with their heads tucked under their wings.


----------



## ColinUK

If I did the big garden birdwatching thing it’d be...
Pigeon
Crow
Parakeet
And that’s all.

Baking today for the weekend so be prepared for photos later.

And a boring 6.1 today.


----------



## Gwynn

5.6 this morning. Weight is down to 68.0Kg. Very tired for no reason this morning. Just 3Kg to go according to the NHS BMI guidelines. I will see how I feel when I get there.


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning. 7.1 here.

Just firing up my craptop (honestly, you wouldn’t think it was only 2 years old, it needs coaxing awake) before signing in to do my GCSE Welsh. Wasn’t up half the night cramming cos they’re testing the system, not my Welsh, phew! Fingers crossed the internet won’t die, it’s been very iffy lately.

Looking fwd to the pics @ColinUK.


----------



## Gruers

A disappointing 8.5 today


----------



## Maca44

4.6 pick up stix


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 5.3 for me. Sitting at a laptop all day is doing nothing for my levels, managed to keep it within range yesterday morning but by the tea time it was 12, despite me going up and down stairs as many times as my legs would let me. After tea, despite correction, it went up to 16 and stayed there until bed. I had another 2u and went to bed setting the alarm for every 2hrs to check all was ok.

Just had Test&Trace on the phone again. The two people i've spoken to have been lovely. Roll on next Tuesday! Am on the rota to go back to work next Thursday so hopefully all will stay ok.

Have a good day everyone. It looks nice out there atm although damp.


----------



## Christoffa

Morning, my first daily number report. 

8.3 for me today. 

Nice to see some low numbers on this thread and people saying their disappointed in 8, 8.3 is a good number for me lately.   Docs want me to add more meds to lower BG but I’m keep to avoid more meds and get better with diet. 

I’ll be using this as a tool to help

Have a good day people

Chris.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, i hope you're ok x


----------



## freesia

Christoffa said:


> Morning, my first daily number report.
> 
> 8.3 for me today.
> 
> Nice to see some low numbers on this thread and people saying their disappointed in 8, 8.3 is a good number for me lately.   Docs want me to add more meds to lower BG but I’m keep to avoid more meds and get better with diet.
> 
> I’ll be using this as a tool to help
> 
> Have a good day people
> 
> Chris.


Welcome to the forum @Christoffa. Ask any question you like and someone on here will be able to help or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Snowwy

@Christoffa welcome to the forum!
There is a wealth of knowledge here and no question is too silly!
We find it a great encouragement and support for each other and there has even been known some humour!  Let us know if you are able what your readings are and whether on medication. As a T2 you may not be
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SaraKaya

6.3 for me. 
@HenryBennett oh I remember Cremant! Aldi do a lovely one for £8:49! Alcohol is on
the naughty list for me still so avoiding it at the moment! 
hugs to you @Kaylz. 
@freesia i hope your levels are better today.


----------



## Christoffa

Snowwy said:


> @Christoffa welcome to the forum!
> There is a wealth of knowledge here and no question is too silly!
> We find it a great encouragement and support for each other and there has even been known some humour!  Let us know if you are able what your readings are and whether on medication. As a T2 you may not be
> Blessings Snowwy


Hi Snowwy

That’s forcreaching out, I noticed member have diagnosis meds etc at bottom of posts, how do Ibdo that?
Also I’m using the browser in my iPhone to view this forum, is there an app?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Iwillgetthere

I think I will do baking tomorrow. Then I can wait to see what @ColinUK  makes to give me some inspiration.


----------



## adrian1der

Welcome to all the new people who have joined the thread. I use a browser on a PC. If you click on your user name in the top right hand corner and then select signature you can add in details that will appear at the bottom of your posts @Christoffa 

I'm joining @ColinUK on a 6.1 at 06:58 on this wet and miserable West Berkshire Friday Morning. I got soaked letting the chickens out. School is doing a cookery challenge this evening so my son is cooking his own tea of Toad-in-the-hole. I won't be partaking but it should be fun! I'll make the wife and I Saag Paneer later.


----------



## ColinUK

Iwillgetthere said:


> I think I will do baking tomorrow. Then I can wait to see what @ColinUK  makes to give me some inspiration.


I’m aiming for a triple layer chocolate cake. If I can get the ingredients as I’m out of xylitol.


----------



## ColinUK

Christoffa said:


> Hi Snowwy
> 
> That’s forcreaching out, I noticed member have diagnosis meds etc at bottom of posts, how do Ibdo that?
> Also I’m using the browser in my iPhone to view this forum, is there an app?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


Click on your profile pic in the top bar and then you should see SIGNATURE as an option. 
That’s where the HbA1C and other stuff goes if you want it to appear on every post you make. 
If you can’t see that option or if it doesn’t work let us know and one of the admins will check your settings.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m aiming for a triple layer chocolate cake. If I can get the ingredients as I’m out of xylitol.


Out of curiosity Colin, what’s the carb content per portion? I’m asking as I make the most chocolately gooey brownies in the whole wide world and a portion works out at 21grms. It is just a small square as it’s very, very rich even for a veteran chocoholic like me. It doesn’t have fancy ingredients that you have to fly to the moon for, Aldi is fine! I made it on Tuesday and added a tiny bit of stem ginger which just gives it a nice background heat. If you want recipe let me know.


----------



## MAC2020

eggyg said:


> Out of curiosity Colin, what’s the carb content per portion? I’m asking as I make the most chocolately gooey brownies in the whole wide world and a portion works out at 21grms. It is just a small square as it’s very, very rich even for a veteran chocoholic like me. It doesn’t have fancy ingredients that you have to fly to the moon for, Aldi is fine! I made it on Tuesday and added a tiny bit of stem ginger which just gives it a nice background heat. If you want recipe let me know.


Yes, please post recipe!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

How glorious are those four words ' triple, layer, chocolate, cake'?
Salivating at the thought


----------



## freesia

Cake is something i've stopped making. I know i could have it with extra insulin but it just makes my levels go up. My weight is getting higher without it anyway so probably a good thing   
Will make do with salivating over your picture @ColinUK!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all, bit of a late check in, busy start to the day - 6.8 this morning. 

Had my first Spaghetti Bolognese in three weeks last night, so guessing thats why its higher than yesterday. I did have significantly less spaghetti than i normally would though !

Had my eye test and scan yesterday. No damage to eyes, which is a relief, but my prescription changed from a +.075 to +4.0  They didn't want to give me an eye test at first as i only had one done in October. They kept telling me that my sight may well be back to normal in a couple of months. I told them i was aware of that and insisted as i couldn't read documents and therefore wouldn't be able to work. I pick my new glasses (cheapest in store) up on Tuesday 

Cant grumble though, so all in all am happy with how things are going.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

freesia said:


> My weight is getting higher without it anyway so probably a good thing


Mine's going up just thinking about a triple layer chocolate cake


----------



## adrian1der

Bazzlejet said:


> Had my first Spaghetti Bolognese in three weeks last night, so guessing thats why its higher than yesterday. I did have significantly less spaghetti than i normally would though !


Have you thought about a spiraliser? Courgetti is a good replacement


----------



## Tattoogirl

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


13.5


----------



## eggyg

MAC2020 said:


> Yes, please post recipe!


https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/best-ever-chocolate-brownies-recipe 

Here it is. I use 85% for the dark chocolate, but I have used some unwanted 100% and it was fine. I sometimes add walnuts and this week I added stem ginger, just one piece cut up very, very finely. It’s  very sticky so next time I will try and add it piece by piece as it all seems to just be in one part of the cake! You could use any chocolate I suppose, Terry’s chocolate orange is something I thought I might try. I cut mine into 20 pieces, it is very rich. Stores well but I would recommend freezing it to avoid temptation!


----------



## RirisR

6.7 for me today bits of shopping done, partner due his jab
tomorrow really windy and damp here today.


----------



## Paulbreen

Late reporting today but an acceptable 7.2 again this morning but had a treat for breakfast low carb jam on toast so went up to 11.6 before I got it under control again, slowly getting snowed in here in north Germany we have about 7cm already and its starting to come heavier as I look out the window, kids are already sledging around the streets.
Have a great day all !!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Out of curiosity Colin, what’s the carb content per portion? I’m asking as I make the most chocolately gooey brownies in the whole wide world and a portion works out at 21grms. It is just a small square as it’s very, very rich even for a veteran chocoholic like me. It doesn’t have fancy ingredients that you have to fly to the moon for, Aldi is fine! I made it on Tuesday and added a tiny bit of stem ginger which just gives it a nice background heat. If you want recipe let me know.











						(The Ultimate!) Paleo & Keto Chocolate Cake
					

With cream cheese buttercream frosting!



					www.gnom-gnom.com


----------



## ColinUK

Mine doesn’t look exactly like the one on the recipe page but, and as it’s a fasting day today I really don’t know, it’s gonna taste lovely tomorrow!

Anyone want to guess which one is mine? lol


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> Mine doesn’t look exactly like the one on the recipe page but, and as it’s a fasting day today I really don’t know, it’s gonna taste lovely tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone want to guess which one is mine? lol
> View attachment 16067View attachment 16068


Definitely the top one!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> (The Ultimate!) Paleo & Keto Chocolate Cake
> 
> 
> With cream cheese buttercream frosting!
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnom-gnom.com


Only 6grms of carbs per portion? Blimey, it looks very, very nice. Is it a pain to make? I’ve got a recipe for a chocolate cake made with prunes, 14grms of carbs per slice,  the tin of prunes is still in my cupboard, will do it one day! Enjoy.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Mine doesn’t look exactly like the one on the recipe page but, and as it’s a fasting day today I really don’t know, it’s gonna taste lovely tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone want to guess which one is mine? lol
> View attachment 16067View attachment 16068


Actually hard to tell the difference! You don’t need fancy swirls to make it taste better.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

ColinUK said:


> Mine doesn’t look exactly like the one on the recipe page but, and as it’s a fasting day today I really don’t know, it’s gonna taste lovely tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone want to guess which one is mine? lol
> View attachment 16067View attachment 16068


The top one!


----------



## SaraKaya

As we say in Somerset @ColinUK it looks gert lush!!! 
6grms a portion? How big is a portion it’s got to be big enough to get your posh plates out surely!


----------



## ColinUK

It’s three layers and each layer would give 16 portions. So if I manage to cut this into 16ths it’s 3 x 6gms carbs. 

The recipe is scalable up and down and oddly, as it’s divided into 16ths for nutrition, is enough to make a dozen cupcakes.

And of course mine’s the top one. Off you’re viewing it from Australia!


----------



## Ditto

I'm never really tempted by cake but I could dive into that one head first and eat my way out nom nom nom 

Good evening all, 7.5 @ 7.54am


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> (The Ultimate!) Paleo & Keto Chocolate Cake
> 
> 
> With cream cheese buttercream frosting!
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnom-gnom.com


Drooooooolll!!!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Mine doesn’t look exactly like the one on the recipe page but, and as it’s a fasting day today I really don’t know, it’s gonna taste lovely tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone want to guess which one is mine? lol
> View attachment 16067View attachment 16068


Hey....its all in the taste! Both look delicious!!x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. And 5.7 for me.
Checked four times yesterday out of curiosity rather than any particular need but by doing so I automatically tightened up what I was eating and I’m pleased to say the variance yesterday was a whole 1.0 over the entire day.

I am curious to see how the cake impacts BG later on. Zoom tea this afternoon with my bonkers family.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again today. 
For anyone interested after my Covid vaccine on Thursday afternoon, I felt a bit achy for part of yesterday. The nurse mentioned that this could be the case for some and paracetamol was ok to take. So I took 2 and went to bed early (oh I may have had a G&T!) 
Anyhoo woke up this morning after a good sleep right as rain!
Oddly enough my pulse rate which is usually 50 bpm was up 10 beats all day, back down again.
Hope its helpful. Got my eye on @ColinUK chocolate cake yum!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 this morning at 6am.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today - that's a week that I have woken in the 7s, unusual for me. As many know, I don't use basal insulin, so I have no control over what happens at night, but commonly I would drop quickly into the 5s and have a perfect faltfish until waking. Currently I'm still doing the drop, but not as far, and then my levels gradually climb towards dawn from about 3 am. I think it may be due to my recent illness, lack of exercise and the most hideous time of the year for me - January  Looking forward to Spring like never before!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Waiting to see if the rain turns to snow mid morning as forecast, or whether we just get buckets of cold sleet. Either way, I’m staying home, I went to exercise my horse yesterday just in case I couldn’t get there today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 on this dry morning. We’ve been promised sunshine, we’ll see. Did my Big Garden Bird Watch ( details on my bird thread, Off the subject) yesterday as it dried off and was calm. Glad it’s done, I get stressed about it! Our dining room is just about finished apart from the curtains haven’t arrived yet. Books on shelves, some china in place, got some other bits and pieces to find places for.  I will end up moving it about for a week until I’m satisfied. I’m supposed to be de-cluttering but not finding it easy! We also need pictures for the walls, Mr Eggy on that. Our house is full of his own photos and this room will be no exception, they’re all going to be black and white landscapes. We’re really pleased with it, loving the colour, Mr Eggy has done a grand job yet again. I quite like being married to a perfectionist, even if everything does takes for ever! Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A cold and frosty morning here today

A better 6.0 for me this morning 
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

I slept in this morning having been up very late last night. A 4.6 at 07:55 which I don’t understand.


----------



## rebrascora

7.0 for me this morning but that was after a correction at bedtime, an increase of 2 units of evening Levemir and another correction of 1.5units of Fiasp an hour and a half before I got out of bed this morning so not sure what is going on! Don't think I can blame the new sensor I put on last night.... Maybe it was looking at and dreaming about @ColinUK 's birthday cake! Hope it does less to your levels than it did to mine Colin and really impressed that you made the effort to bake yourself one! Happy Birthday and hope you enjoy your family time later even if it isn't in person. Let's hope once we get the vaccine we are all able to celebrate these events properly again and won't that be something to celebrate in itself!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Got to fit s new car headlamp unit sometime today or tomorrow. Should be straightforward enough as long as the weather holds.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SaraKaya

It’s a 6.6 for me. 
Loving the Paint colour @eggyg! 
No snow no rain, so no excuse not to get out for a walk!!!! X


----------



## Bloden

Oooer, there’s posh @eggyg! I feel I should curtsy, Lady Eggyg of the Manor, tee hee. 

Morning all. 7.9 here.

Well, my mum is fiiiiinally getting her jab after my brother spent half an hour on the phone sorting it out - her surgery said they couldn’t find her in the system!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all it’s an 8 for me.

@ColinUK cake looks lovely. For all that bake where do you get the patience from......

I’ve decided after being back in the group for a few weeks now that I am incredibly lazy when it comes to cooking and baking, note to self must try harder

my results back yesterday from eye test and all good for another year phew


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today.  
Light snow forecast later.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.9 on this dry morning. We’ve been promised sunshine, we’ll see. Did my Big Garden Bird Watch ( details on my bird thread, Off the subject) yesterday as it dried off and was calm. Glad it’s done, I get stressed about it! Our dining room is just about finished apart from the curtains haven’t arrived yet. Books on shelves, some china in place, got some other bits and pieces to find places for.  I will end up moving it about for a week until I’m satisfied. I’m supposed to be de-cluttering but not finding it easy! We also need pictures for the walls, Mr Eggy on that. Our house is full of his own photos and this room will be no exception, they’re all going to be black and white landscapes. We’re really pleased with it, loving the colour, Mr Eggy has done a grand job yet again. I quite like being married to a perfectionist, even if everything does takes for ever! Have a good day and stay safe.


Looks lovely! 
And judging from the first photo it does seem that Mr Eggy has found his niche!


----------



## MAC2020

4.7 for me at 9:12am.


----------



## Kaylz

MAC2020 said:


> 4.7 for me at 9:12am.


Long lie eh? JEALOUS!! xx


----------



## MAC2020

Kaylz said:


> Long lie eh? JEALOUS!! xx


Lol! Yes. Rare but very welcome!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.8 today 
Grey, very wet and windy outside. 
Last Saturday our walk was very, very busy with fair weather walkers, I bet we don't see many today!
Stay dry and warm all x


----------



## Kaylz

MAC2020 said:


> Lol! Yes. Rare but very welcome!


I don't sleep well and am up by 5:30 every day, tried for an hour nap every afternoon this week but as soon as I've attempted it some idiot neighbour has decided we should all listen to their music    xx


----------



## Christoffa

Morning all,

7.3 today, Im pleased with that, lowest reading in months. 

Snowing here in Wolverhampton 

Chris.


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday I hit 14.1 at tea time, the usual afternoon stress played a factor but also got worked up when my grandad asked me to go to the living room as he had something to tell us, wanted to tell us together, me being me thinks the worst and begins to think there's something wrong with him! I told him to tell me as I had to get on with the cleaning behind him and it was only that he might be moving! He knows I'm a worrier! xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Looks lovely!
> And judging from the first photo it does seem that Mr Eggy has found his niche!


That made me laugh! The niche now has its glass shelves in and I’m deciding on which china to put in it.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.4 for me.
@eggyg that colour is gorgeous
@ColinUK happy birthday!
Have a good day all


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK Happy Birthday and enjoy the cake.


----------



## SueEK

Happy Birthday @ColinUK , enjoy your day and your cake x
@Michael12421 how is your friend doing, have you been able to stay in touch? X
@eggyg room looks lovely, just my cup of tea. My hubby is also a perfectionist who takes forever and a day to do things x
@Kaylz maybe grandad will move further away so he can’t ‘pop in’ every day!! Glad your numbers are better xx
Almost forgot 6.6 for me today. Have a good one x


----------



## Bazzlejet

Anitram said:


> Have you come across the recommendation that you cook the spaghetti (or pasta) al dente, let it cool, then reheat it when ready to serve up? This increases the amount of what's known as resistant starch. Resistant starch can't be digested in the small intestine and as a result it is classified as a type of fibre. It’s formed when starchy foods like potatoes and pasta are cooked then cooled, and there is good evidence that post-prandial glycaemic responses are reduced compared to digestible carbohydrates (source -  British Nutrition Foundation).
> 
> I have bolognese with pasta but I use a 40g portion of wholegrain pasta. I cook it beforehand, stick it in the fridge for a while, then just let it stand in boiled water for 2 or 3 minutes before serving.
> 
> Martin


Great tip @Anitram, i'll give that a go


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 5.1 this morning.

Had 4.8 before bed last night. Need to keep an eye on these low figures !

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 how is your friend doing, have you been able to stay in touch? He is still very sick and we stay in touch thanks to WhatsApp. I don't like to disturb him too often but do worry.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Really cold and windy here. 7.5 @ 6.53 for me.

DUK keep asking me to enable push notifications, I keep saying yes, it carries on asking me!

Loving that room and I would really like to have my own perfectionist and with a sense of humour too! @eggyg!


----------



## Michael12421

Jelly babies versus fruit juice.  I have run out of jelly babies and they are not sold in Spain.  Had to eat the last 4 yesterday as I had a 'nasty' moment.  I am having to think of carrying fruit juice with me on my trips outside and wondered if the juice will work as quickly as JB's do. If it does then how much should I carry?  Thanks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Birthday @ColinUK 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.4 Knock on the door


----------



## RirisR

woke to a 7 today, partner off for his vaccine
Im a bit mithered about it hope all OK


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @Michael12421 how is your friend doing, have you been able to stay in touch? He is still very sick and we stay in touch thanks to WhatsApp. I don't like to disturb him too often but do worry.


Sorry to hear this Michael, I hope he gets better very soon and I’m sure he appreciates your concern x


----------



## Bexlee

5.3 .... so close! 
Happy birthday @ColinUK 
Have a good rest of the day one and all. I’m off to plan lessons for next week with no interruptions for a few hours. I’m getting used to on line proper teaching now.


----------



## pinnig

Hba1c of 127 last week. Hospital job with DKA on Monday. New Insulins. Screwed the nut and.... 
... 6.8 this morning. I feel like I'm making progress. Chuffed!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5.3 .... so close!
> Happy birthday @ColinUK
> Have a good rest of the day one and all. I’m off to plan lessons for next week with no interruptions for a few hours. I’m getting used to on line proper teaching now.


Give youself a break as well @Bexlee! Glad you're getting used to it ad who knows how long it will go on for!!


----------



## Lanny

First off! Happy Birthday @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

There’s nothing else for it but, to go Australian: G’day mates! 

Waking was 13:05 BS 6.7. WHAT a night I had of it yesterday!  I was fighting to head of hypos & up half the night hence, sleeping in today! Still, the positive is I’m more or less back to normal now if my insulin was WAY too much all of a sudden! It all started with after dinner reading being a bit on the low side but, still nothing to panic about 19:58 6.9 Timesulin cap read 1 hour 39 minutes after NR. Kept an eye on it & good thing I did 20:23 BS 4.8 JB & just after it the hypo racing heart & waited 10 minutes, the longest I could wait, & half an oatcake! Thought I would be alright but, felt the hypo racing heart again 23:34 BS 4.6, same again JB 10 minutes wait & half oatcake. In a bit of a quandary as midnight LR was coming up! I decided to delay it until I knew what’s what with my BS but, then nodded off, heading off hypos are tiring too, & startled awake just after 3am 03:05 BS 7.9 to put in -4 & back to 40 units before nodding off again! Heard the midday alarm but, rather irritated by it switched it off & went back to sleep knowing it would be too early, not 12 hours apart, after midnight LR went in late. Woke with the above figure, BS 6.7, just after 1pm. Had breakfast -2 NR dose 14:36 BS 7.9 again a smidge bit low & needs keeping an eye on & had my LR also -4 & back to 60 units.

Will still be kept hopping on my toes as I test, test, test as that 7.9 at just after 90 minutes of eating with the LR, that just went in, could bring me low again? 

There’s just a tiny bit of tenderness if I press hard under my right chin but, things are more or less back to normal! 

Just a bit of a careful eye on the BS: ain’t diabetes FUN at times, NOT!


----------



## Gruers

8.8 this morning. I had my AZ jab yesterday and felt awful today
i slept most of today and ate very litthe I’m hoping to be better in the morning


----------



## Lanny

Hope you feel better too @Gruers


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> 8.8 this morning. I had my AZ jab yesterday and felt awful today
> i slept most of today and ate very litthe I’m hoping to be better in the morning


I’m having the jab tomorrow morning and hoping I don’t suffer a reaction. My brother in law has had the two jabs, was fine with the first but had a reaction after the second.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today - yay! Under 7 at last!


----------



## HenryBennett

My average Monday to Sunday is a satisfactory 5.3.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 
Dez


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.5 on this very chilly but very dry Sunday morning.
After all the rain/snow yesterday it seems remarkably dry! 
The sky is very pink though- we shall see what that brings.
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.5 here according to the current Libre sensor.. When I checked a 4.5 on the sensor yesterday, I was 5.5 on the meter, so I think it’s just a low reading sensor. Not worth troubling Abbot about, it’s fine when I'm not lying on it, but it’s now showing my time in target as 16% below, so has ruined my stats!
(it’s come up to 4.3 just while I've been typing, just because I'm now sitting up!)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another crappy 10.4 today, just can't seem to sort myself out at the moment  have already sliced my finger open today too trying to open a packet of ham! Urgh
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Hurrah got the car headlamp changed yesterday.
Not a difficult job but they don't give you much room to work. Reaching the electricy connections was a bit fiddly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve been worrying over night about my exercise regime vis-à-vis my vaccination this morning. Dr Google tells me that moderate exercise is a good thing both before and after the jab.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here.

Well, I gave myself a very dodgy haircut yesterday - think Jason Donovan circa 1990 / classic Ozzie mullet, for the youngsters to get an idea. Will have to have another go today. It’ll either end up looking like I used a bowl as a guide, or I’ll just have another no.3 or thereabouts. Lockdown hair ROCKS!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.1 here.
> 
> Well, I gave myself a very dodgy haircut yesterday - think Jason Donovan circa 1990 / classic Ozzie mullet, for the youngsters to get an idea. Will have to have another go today. It’ll either end up looking like I used a bowl as a guide, or I’ll just have another no.3 or thereabouts. Lockdown hair ROCKS!!!


Self-administered haircuts are NEVER a good idea. Just saying


----------



## SaraKaya

@Bloden i gave my fringe a little trim yesterday, had to cut it with glasses off! It looked great then but not so good when they were back on! 
6.3 for me it seems to be my favourite!!
Dry and crisp here off for a walk in minute for a cup of tea on he grit bin cafe!!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Well, I gave myself a very dodgy haircut yesterday


my shaved side is needing the clippers run over again but my longer side really needs cut! I just stick it up in a bobble cause it annoys me xx


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning. Chicken and cheese sauce to look forward to tonight.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 for me on what is probably going to be another boring day but back to work tomorrow. Hope you feel better soon @Gruers .
Enjoy your Sunday if you can x


----------



## Gruers

Lanny said:


> Hope you feel better too @Gruers


I’m fine today it’s a 24 hour reaction, thank you


----------



## Gruers

A 7.5 for me today, I ate very little yesterday following the AZ jab. I had a reaction, very tired, headache, loss of appetite and the shivers but ok today. Thank you NHS


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Libre showed 10.8 with a spike overnight, finger prick 8.8. Its the last 2 days of the sensor and its been a good one up to now. 
I definitely need a haircut! Each time we've had a lockdown i've been unable to get my hair cut and coloured before. My hair is shoulder length and layered so its not too bad if it just grows but i need to cut the fringe again. @SaraKaya i know what you mean about cutting your fringe with your glasses off!! I can't see!! The worst thing is the colour. I now have 2" roots with SO MUCH grey!!!   
Have a good day everyone. Looks nice but cold out there x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 after a long lie for a change. Apparently I missed a fabulous sunrise, daughter number two thoughtfully messaged me to let me know! Role reversal or what? If I’d woken her at 7.50am on a Sunday morning when she lived at home, I would have been in BIG trouble. On the hair subject, Mr Eggy remarked this morning that my hair looked very fluffy! I have short spiky hair normally and get it cut every three weeks whether it needs it or not. Haven’t had it cut since December 19th. In lockdown 1.0 I went 23 weeks without a haircut! I never attempted to cut or colour it myself as my hairdresser had made death threats if I did! No one sees me and unlike the first time the weather permits us to wear a hat! Covers a multitude of sins!  Enjoy your day, stay safe and wear a hat.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 and another deep sleep the treadmill late evenings helps me sleep.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning after a 2 Hypo Hero carb boost at 3am when I dropped to 3.6 but that was because I shot myself 5 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 3 units) because I spent all day yesterday feeding in 2 unit corrections of Fiasp to try to prevent me going into double figures. Had another dog incident with the chickens yesterday so I got really stressed and my levels shot up. Getting really sick of people coming into the countryside and just thinking it is OK to let their dogs roam. 
We had a bit of a major Police incident here last night. A local derelict factory which is in a very rural location had been identified as a suitable location for a rave. The Police got wind of it and staked it out all afternoon and evening and the helicopter was up overhead for more than an hour at 10pm. Don't know how many arrests were made but there was definitely a result. Dread to think how much the Police operation cost. No idea how most of the attendees got there considering how remote it is (surely parents didn't drop them off) but there were disgruntled kids being herded down the road by police towards the village last night according to a guy who lives in a cottage just below the factory. I would imagine it may have made the news but without a TV I have no way of knowing.... maybe just local news. The factory is just half a mile from my house, so the helicopter was pretty loud overhead. 

We had a smattering of snow between 9pm and 10 pm and a lovely full moon so it was surprisingly light during the night and a crisp, clean, bright start to the day. 

As regards haircuts, I have long hair so just cut it myself. I give my fringe a regular trim  every 6 weeks or so and the length gets 3 or 4 inches cut off about twice a year. I have decided I want to dip dye the bottom 3-4 inches a radical colour.... either bright blue or purple or turquoise I think. I have ordered the bleach but still have to decide on the colour. If it all goes horribly wrong, I will just cut off the colour and be back to where I started, so no great risk. I wear it plaited or in a pony tail most of the time or clipped up if I am going out... chance would be a fine thing!!.... so the cut doesn't matter too much.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 for me this morning after a 2 Hypo Hero carb boost at 3am when I dropped to 3.6 but that was because I shot myself 5 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 3 units) because I spent all day yesterday feeding in 2 unit corrections of Fiasp to try to prevent me going into double figures. Had another dog incident with the chickens yesterday so I got really stressed and my levels shot up. Getting really sick of people coming into the countryside and just thinking it is OK to let their dogs roam.
> We had a bit of a major Police incident here last night. A local derelict factory which is in a very rural location had been identified as a suitable location for a rave. The Police got wind of it and staked it out all afternoon and evening and the helicopter was up overhead for more than an hour at 10pm. Don't know how many arrests were made but there was definitely a result. Dread to think how much the Police operation cost. No idea how most of the attendees got there considering how remote it is (surely parents didn't drop them off) but there were disgruntled kids being herded down the road by police towards the village last night according to a guy who lives in a cottage just below the factory. I would imagine it may have made the news but without a TV I have no way of knowing.... maybe just local news. The factory is just half a mile from my house, so the helicopter was pretty loud overhead.
> 
> We had a smattering of snow between 9pm and 10 pm and a lovely full moon so it was surprisingly light during the night and a crisp, clean, bright start to the day.
> 
> As regards haircuts, I have long hair so just cut it myself. I give my fringe a regular trim  every 6 weeks or so and the length gets 3 or 4 inches cut off about twice a year. I have decided I want to dip dye the bottom 3-4 inches a radical colour.... either bright blue or purple or turquoise I think. I have ordered the bleach but still have to decide on the colour. If it all goes horribly wrong, I will just cut off the colour and be back to where I started, so no great risk. I wear it plaited or in a pony tail most of the time or clipped up if I am going out... chance would be a fine thing!!.... so the cut doesn't matter too much.


Go for it @rebrascora! One of my girls dyed her hair. She told me it was green   . When i saw it the top layer was black, underneath it was teal. Looked really nice. I'm not brave enough for bright colours.


----------



## Inamuddle

Morning a 5.6 for me.....but i couldn't bring myself to get up straight away so it rose to 9 before breakfast.  Its wet drizzly and very grey outside. I have managed to have 1 haircut in the last 12 months.


----------



## RirisR

6.6 for me today, partner seems OK after his jab Im still unsure about
mine coward that I am


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, late today forgot to post at 8am but it’s an 8.4 for me.

Popping to the market this morning as it appears Asda don’t have a lot of stock of fruit and veg so none came in my delivery last night grrrrr

@rebrascora go for it. I’m naturally grey these days so I let my hairdresser choose what colour to go for, not normally one for bright colours but last year went neon pink lol 

have a good day all


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all, another late check in - 6.4 this morning.

Had my lowest readings so far yesterday, so i'll post a message on the General Messages board rather than discuss here.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 for me this morning after a 2 Hypo Hero carb boost at 3am when I dropped to 3.6 but that was because I shot myself 5 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 3 units) because I spent all day yesterday feeding in 2 unit corrections of Fiasp to try to prevent me going into double figures. Had another dog incident with the chickens yesterday so I got really stressed and my levels shot up. Getting really sick of people coming into the countryside and just thinking it is OK to let their dogs roam.
> We had a bit of a major Police incident here last night. A local derelict factory which is in a very rural location had been identified as a suitable location for a rave. The Police got wind of it and staked it out all afternoon and evening and the helicopter was up overhead for more than an hour at 10pm. Don't know how many arrests were made but there was definitely a result. Dread to think how much the Police operation cost. No idea how most of the attendees got there considering how remote it is (surely parents didn't drop them off) but there were disgruntled kids being herded down the road by police towards the village last night according to a guy who lives in a cottage just below the factory. I would imagine it may have made the news but without a TV I have no way of knowing.... maybe just local news. The factory is just half a mile from my house, so the helicopter was pretty loud overhead.
> 
> We had a smattering of snow between 9pm and 10 pm and a lovely full moon so it was surprisingly light during the night and a crisp, clean, bright start to the day.
> 
> As regards haircuts, I have long hair so just cut it myself. I give my fringe a regular trim  every 6 weeks or so and the length gets 3 or 4 inches cut off about twice a year. I have decided I want to dip dye the bottom 3-4 inches a radical colour.... either bright blue or purple or turquoise I think. I have ordered the bleach but still have to decide on the colour. If it all goes horribly wrong, I will just cut off the colour and be back to where I started, so no great risk. I wear it plaited or in a pony tail most of the time or clipped up if I am going out... chance would be a fine thing!!.... so the cut doesn't matter too much.


I might dip dye my bottom 3 or 4 inches too.

It’d certainly confuse the DN next time she goes to tickle my feet.


----------



## ColinUK

Olive said:


> 6.6 for me today, partner seems OK after his jab Im still unsure about
> mine coward that I am


What are you unsure about?

Dad’s had his two jabs and is fine. Mum’s had her first and is fine.


----------



## ColinUK

Birthday tea on Zoom yesterday with egg butter (from diet doctor - but basically just hard boiled eggs mashed into butter and seasoned), one of the two seeded loaves I made yesterday, smoked salmon, Brie and the deliciousness of that chocolate cake which came thanks to Gnom-gnom

Bought myself a copy of Keto Kitchen which is seriously impressive. The writer used to work for Heston (Blumenthal not Services) and really knows her stuff. Each recipe looks genuinely appealing and it’s not a low carb/keto book half full of science but is a traditional cookbook which just happens to be low carb/keto.

The bread below is from Keto Kitchen and is her seeded loaf. It’s basically just almond meal, seeds and egg whites and it’s delicious.

Oh and BG this morning was a rather content 5.9

Rounded off my birthday yesterday by popping loads of individually wrapped slices of cake into the freezer and watching The Dig on Netflix. It’s good


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> my shaved side is needing the clippers run over again but my longer side really needs cut! I just stick it up in a bobble cause it annoys me xx


Ah, The Random Cheerleader - it’s a great look!


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Self-administered haircuts are NEVER a good idea. Just saying


The rule book has been updated since we’ve been in lockdown - random DIY hairdos are all the rage / the only option (delete as applicable).


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> When i saw it the top layer was black, underneath it was teal.


bet that looked amazing! My mum did mine when I was younger for me (over 16) the top layer cosmic blue and the underneath red xx


----------



## rebrascora

Oh WOW! @ColinUK What an amazing birthday tea! Such a shame there was no one to help you with all that lovely grub. The cake looks amazing cut into.... very uniform! And congrats on a great morning reading after such a feast! Just shows that if we want to make the effort it is possible to really enjoy low carb.... (I know @NotWorriedAtAll is expert in that field... but great to see others like yourself being inspirational)  

I am just making a low carb trifle. Not following a recipe.... just some berries and sugar free jelly and a chocolate microwave mug cake that I couldn't find a recipe for so made it up as I went along from what I had. This will be my first attempt at real custard..... Don't know where I have been all my life but Bird's was just so quick and easy. Got plenty of eggs now the girls have started laying again, even if they are tiddlers.... 2 pullets eggs are about equivalent to a large egg, so my custard is going to use up a canny few!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> bet that looked amazing! My mum did mine when I was younger for me (over 16) the top layer cosmic blue and the underneath red xx


It did, it was lovely..not what i was expecting at all. Even when it started to fade it looked a nice colour. She's got red and black now.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK your birthday tea looks amazing! I hope you had a nice day despite lockdown


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Go for it @rebrascora! One of my girls dyed her hair. She told me it was green   . When i saw it the top layer was black, underneath it was teal. Looked really nice. I'm not brave enough for bright colours.


I wanted to go for green as it is my favourite colour but both my best friends said "NO WAY"  Apparently no one looks good with green hair, even the most beautiful girls in Australia.... according to my mate there. This bright colour thing is totally out of character for me as I am usually quite conservative but I think it is all part of this feeling of wanting to change and push boundaries and definitely better than doing a Lady Godiva or dancing around a bonfire naked.... and I can just lop it off with the scissors if it really is a mess. The black over teal sounds gorgeous but not sure I would manage to do that myself and no sign of a hairdressers appointment any time soon and even if they were open, they will be too busy catching up with regular customers to take on a new client.... and then it would be difficult for me to decide where to go after so many years (decades even!!  ) of not using a hairdresser! Goodness knows I could probably do with a good professional cut, but I almost feel like this last year has been a real hair do leveler and now everyone looks as untidy as I always do.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m back from “the jab”. It was very well organised, professional yet relaxed. Notwithstanding all the things we moan about we’re very privileged to live in a 1st World country.


----------



## Paulbreen

A very healthy 5.2 from a snowy -10 Deg north Germany, dog is loving the snow until he gets the ice balls in the fur around his feet but as soon as he's thawed out he's banging on the door to get out again.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK that birthday spread looked amazing! I have just watched The Dig and would wholeheartedly recommend it as well! It was just beautiful! 
@rebrascora go for the double dip! Sounds fabulous it’s only hair it will grow again!


----------



## Michael12421

@Paulbreen Congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Snowwy

Gruers said:


> 8.8 this morning. I had my AZ jab yesterday and felt awful today
> i slept most of today and ate very litthe I’m hoping to be better in the morning


Hi @Gruers yes same as me, paracetamol seems to help. Felt rough 1day and 2 nights. There is an app called C-19 by Zoe which you can record how you feel and feeds back to Kings College and other scientists.  Might be worth a look. I do feel better today, had mine Thursday afternoon.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Snowwy said:


> Hi @Gruers yes same as me, paracetamol seems to help. Felt rough 1day and 2 nights. There is an app called C-19 by Zoe which you can record how you feel and feeds back to Kings College and other scientists.  Might be worth a look. I do feel better today, had mine Thursday afternoon.
> Blessings Snowwy


This is the app. https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/covid-symptom-study/id1503529611


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> This is the app. https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/covid-symptom-study/id1503529611


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I wanted to go for green as it is my favourite colour but both my best friends said "NO WAY"  Apparently no one looks good with green hair, even the most beautiful girls in Australia.... according to my mate there. This bright colour thing is totally out of character for me as I am usually quite conservative but I think it is all part of this feeling of wanting to change and push boundaries and definitely better than doing a Lady Godiva or dancing around a bonfire naked.... and I can just lop it off with the scissors if it really is a mess. The black over teal sounds gorgeous but not sure I would manage to do that myself and no sign of a hairdressers appointment any time soon and even if they were open, they will be too busy catching up with regular customers to take on a new client.... and then it would be difficult for me to decide where to go after so many years (decades even!!  ) of not using a hairdresser! Goodness knows I could probably do with a good professional cut, but I almost feel like this last year has been a real hair do leveler and now everyone looks as untidy as I always do.


How about a really bright red? Like the one off strictly, just can't remember her name! It would fade to a pinky colour. Nice? I can understand you wanting to change things and push yourself....go for it!! Show us a photo when its done


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> This is the app. https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/covid-symptom-study/id1503529611


We have been using it since it began.


----------



## Ditto

> Zoom tea this afternoon with my bonkers family.



Made me laugh! My family are bonkers too, I fit right in.  7.0 @ 7.17


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> How about a really bright red? Like the one off strictly, just can't remember her name! It would fade to a pinky colour. Nice? I can understand you wanting to change things and push yourself....go for it!! Show us a photo when its done


I have quite a ruddy complexion so I wasn't too keen on the idea of reds/pinks although I think Dianne Buswell looks great with her bright red locks. Purples, greens and golden colours look good on me clothes wise. I once bleached my hair and hated it golden blond though.... even more so when I come across the odd bit of photographic evidence of that error of judgement!!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> How about a really bright red? Like the one off strictly, just can't remember her name! It would fade to a pinky colour. Nice? I can understand you wanting to change things and push yourself....go for it!! Show us a photo when its done


Diane from Strictly. Funnily enough daughter no:2 has just coloured her hair pink after years and years of being black. She’s 33. She had to bleach it first. She sent me a photo yesterday and my first thought was she looks like Diane off Strictly. It makes her look quite different but I like it, I would imagine it’s a pain to keep up with though. She’s furloughed at the minute so plenty of time on her hands!


----------



## rebrascora

Lovely if interesting camoflage photo @eggyg! Doesn't exactly highlight her new hair colour!! It seems to be the least vibrant pink in the photo!


----------



## Gruers

Snowwy said:


> Hi @Gruers yes same as me, paracetamol seems to help. Felt rough 1day and 2 nights. There is an app called C-19 by Zoe which you can record how you feel and feeds back to Kings College and other scientists.  Might be worth a look. I do feel better today, had mine Thursday afternoon.
> Blessings Snowwy


Yep I’ve been on the Zoe C19 app for a while now and log in each day
every little helks


----------



## Iwillgetthere

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 for me this morning after a 2 Hypo Hero carb boost at 3am when I dropped to 3.6 but that was because I shot myself 5 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 3 units) because I spent all day yesterday feeding in 2 unit corrections of Fiasp to try to prevent me going into double figures. Had another dog incident with the chickens yesterday so I got really stressed and my levels shot up. Getting really sick of people coming into the countryside and just thinking it is OK to let their dogs roam.
> We had a bit of a major Police incident here last night. A local derelict factory which is in a very rural location had been identified as a suitable location for a rave. The Police got wind of it and staked it out all afternoon and evening and the helicopter was up overhead for more than an hour at 10pm. Don't know how many arrests were made but there was definitely a result. Dread to think how much the Police operation cost. No idea how most of the attendees got there considering how remote it is (surely parents didn't drop them off) but there were disgruntled kids being herded down the road by police towards the village last night according to a guy who lives in a cottage just below the factory. I would imagine it may have made the news but without a TV I have no way of knowing.... maybe just local news. The factory is just half a mile from my house, so the helicopter was pretty loud overhead.
> 
> We had a smattering of snow between 9pm and 10 pm and a lovely full moon so it was surprisingly light during the night and a crisp, clean, bright start to the day.
> 
> As regards haircuts, I have long hair so just cut it myself. I give my fringe a regular trim  every 6 weeks or so and the length gets 3 or 4 inches cut off about twice a year. I have decided I want to dip dye the bottom 3-4 inches a radical colour.... either bright blue or purple or turquoise I think. I have ordered the bleach but still have to decide on the colour. If it all goes horribly wrong, I will just cut off the colour and be back to where I started, so no great risk. I wear it plaited or in a pony tail most of the time or clipped up if I am going out... chance would be a fine thing!!.... so the cut doesn't matter too much.


All three colours!!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

ColinUK said:


> Birthday tea on Zoom yesterday with egg butter (from diet doctor - but basically just hard boiled eggs mashed into butter and seasoned), one of the two seeded loaves I made yesterday, smoked salmon, Brie and the deliciousness of that chocolate cake which came thanks to Gnom-gnom
> 
> Bought myself a copy of Keto Kitchen which is seriously impressive. The writer used to work for Heston (Blumenthal not Services) and really knows her stuff. Each recipe looks genuinely appealing and it’s not a low carb/keto book half full of science but is a traditional cookbook which just happens to be low carb/keto.
> 
> The bread below is from Keto Kitchen and is her seeded loaf. It’s basically just almond meal, seeds and egg whites and it’s delicious.
> 
> Oh and BG this morning was a rather content 5.9
> 
> Rounded off my birthday yesterday by popping loads of individually wrapped slices of cake into the freezer and watching The Dig on Netflix. It’s good
> View attachment 16088View attachment 16089View attachment 16090


Looks like a lovely tea!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I have quite a ruddy complexion so I wasn't too keen on the idea of reds/pinks although I think Dianne Buswell looks great with her bright red locks. Purples, greens and golden colours look good on me clothes wise. I once bleached my hair and hated it golden blond though.... even more so when I come across the odd bit of photographic evidence of that error of judgement!!


How about purple then, will fade to lilac?


----------



## freesia

O


freesia said:


> How about purple then, will fade to lilac?


Or bright blue?


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Yes both those colours are on my wish list.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Lovely if interesting camoflage photo @eggyg! Doesn't exactly highlight her new hair colour!! It seems to be the least vibrant pink in the photo!


She likes a bit of pink does our Rosie! Gave her the right name didn’t I?


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @freesia Yes both those colours are on my wish list.


Be bold and go for a checkerboard pattern!


----------



## ColinUK

Better week this week than the week before.


----------



## MAC2020

Good morning all

Bedtime reading 5.1
Waking reading 5.2

@ColinUK what app is that?


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning it’s a 9.9 for me have no idea why.

have a good day all


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 this morning.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

@MAC2020 congrats on the HS.
7.2 for me today, can’t stop, off to work. Have a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.7


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  7.3 for me, bah!  I was in the 6s overnight!


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Having day off treadmill today as I tend to go too crazy too soon and that's when my Achilles tendon goes, took a year to heal last time 4yrs ago.


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 for me today. Managed to do a 5 mile walk last night so reduced evening Levemir by 2 units (down to 3) and went to bed on 10.2 but with a little bit of Fiasp still active on my cream of tomato soup dinner. Pretty happy with how I managed that! Within 5 mins it was up to 6.8 though so FOTF is clearly still an issue  

I have been ravenously hungry the last 2-3 days and BG levels have been persistently high despite multiple corrections each day. I am guessing it is down to hormones as I have been trying to wean myself off HRT. Symptoms are returning so think I am going to give up and stick with it for now... it certainly seems to make my diabetes easier to manage as well as much better and more comfortable sleep... which then makes life in general so much easier.  

@Northerner... how frustrating is that! 
Out of curiosity Alan do you always scan through the night and if so has it become an unconscious habit. I am very aware with the Libre that it can be too easy to wake up and scan and that I almost get into a routine of it without even realising it, when I never would wake up properly and put the light on and do a finger prick. Often I look at my reader in the morning and can't even remember scanning to get the readings. I do wonder how disruptive this is to sleep and it is tempting to put the reader somewhere out of reach to break the habit but then it isn't handy if you really do need it...


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning.
It's too dark to see what is happening out there but the dog came back in from the garden dry so a good sign.
8.3 for me today. 
Thinking of you and sending many thanks if you are heading off to work today. X


----------



## SaraKaya

5.6 for me.
@MAC2020 congrats on the house special! 
Hope everyone has a good day Spring is coming.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, Monday again already! Off to do the weekly shop in a mo while the shop's nearly empty.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh yes! Well done @MAC2020 on achieving the "optimum fasting reading" AKA a 5.2 "House Special"


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me although it could have been anything as yesterday to was one of those what's the level going to be next days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Iwillgetthere said:


> Good morning.
> It's too dark to see what is happening out there but the dog came back in from the garden dry so a good sign.
> 8.3 for me today.
> Thinking of you and sending many thanks if you are heading off to work today. X


What a great way to get the weather forecast LOL.


----------



## ColinUK

MAC2020 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Bedtime reading 5.1
> Waking reading 5.2
> 
> @ColinUK what app is that?











						‎mySugr - Diabetes Tracker Log
					

‎Get help with managing your diabetes, it's quick and easy!  Ranked the Top Diabetes App by Healthline 3 times. Featured in Forbes, TechCrunch, and The Washington Post.  Adding the mySugr Diabetes App to your daily routine with diabetes (Type 1, Type 2, or Gestational diabetes) will make your...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another crappy 11.8 here, will try upping the Tresiba again tonight if I can, Echo only goes up to 30U and I've taken 28U the last 3 nights and with a 2U air shot I don't know if there's 31U left in the cartridge!   

Really don't have a clue what's going on but it's really getting me down! If it's cause my contraceptive injection is due then I've got another week of this to go! 
xx


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. Weight still moving slowly downwards as planned. Now 67.6Kg. I feel good too.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 7.1 here...a gentle drop overnight, so things are improving.

Yes, do tell @ColinUK - which app do you use? 

I love your weather forecasting method @Iwillgetthere LOL - send the dog out into the dark and see what state it comes back in.


----------



## rebrascora

Didn't know that about the Echo having a max dose of 30 units. You can always give yourself a second jab if you need to go over of course. Not ideal but I always do it when I haven't got enough insulin in the cartridge for my appropriate dose.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6 today. Had a very carb heavy tea and was 8.9 at bedtime, so quite happy with that. No plans today, might just wing it. Have a Happy Monday and stay safe.


----------



## Paulbreen

I’m a 6.2 today and a flat line all night which was a surprise as I had a roast potatoes treat for dinner last night, must have got the Bolus spot on. Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Didn't know that about the Echo having a max dose of 30 units. You can always give yourself a second jab if you need to go over of course. Not ideal but I always do it when I haven't got enough insulin in the cartridge for my appropriate dose.


May be easy for you but I don't have the time to change the cartridge at 10pm at night with the amount of hand washing it would involve for me because of my OCD unfortunately so if there isn't 31U in the cartridge it will just be 28U dose and increase tomorrow night when I have time tomorrow to wash my hands as much as I need to to feel comfortable, I'm not in a good place at the moment and this is just adding to it when I could really do without it, I have the Novo Pen 5 at Bruce's but he's to bring things for my mum tonight so unfortunately I'll have to wait (again) xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.4 with an added pinch & a punch

Telephone orthopaedics appointment today, just gathering some sticky back plastic & cardboard to fashion myself a new plaster cast!

Have a good day out there


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Last day of sensor and it shows 6.9. Also last day of isolating!!!! Roll on tomorrow. In between working i shall go for a walk.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

@MAC2020 congratulations on the HS.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.1 today with yesterday being 5.8 as I toddled off to bed.

The app I’m using is just the basic MySugr one and the stats for the week are in the routine email they send out each Sunday evening.

Work today, for the first time really in a couple of weeks what with Dad having his heart scare, then Peluche and then the ridiculousness about the laptop and work not being able to provide what I asked for. (I said it needed to be a laptop. They turned up with a desktop and a two screen set up on a mounting arm etc so I put my foot down and said no. Being shift work however, by doing that I had to play hard ball so did myself out of work and money. 
They’ve now promised a laptop but it may take six weeks apparently so I’ll be doing what I can do from home on my ancient machine and the old systems for a while. 
Still, it’s good to be getting back to work. I’ve genuinely missed it.

On a brighter note, and as I’ve ticked into the next age bracket on most surveys and PLEASE TICK YOUR AGE RANGE type questions, I’ve got a date. 

We met online of course and we’ve spoken a fair amount. He’s ridiculously fit (as in he’s actually a fitness model ffs) and seems to appreciate my jokes. We’re going to go for a walk through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens later if the weather holds.


----------



## ColinUK

@MAC2020  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> We met online of course and we’ve spoken a fair amount. He’s ridiculously fit (as in he’s actually a fitness model ffs) and seems to appreciate my jokes. We’re going to go for a walk through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens later if the weather holds.


Ohhhh, good luck!  xx


----------



## adrian1der

Just catching up after a busy weekend. @ColinUK A belated Happy Birthday for Saturday. @MAC2020 congrats on the HS.

A 5.4 for me at 06:55 this morning. Dull, grey and misty in West Berks this morning although it is dry.

Friday finished with a cookery challenge organised on Teams by the school. My son started at 17:30 and by 18:45 had cooked his own tea of toad-in-the-hole, mash, buttered savoy cabbage and onion gravy. Obviously a bit carby so I made the wife and I a spinach and paneer curry later in the evening.

Saturday started with a 6.2 at 07:10. Blitzed the house and the washing racking up 8,926 steps. I finished at 16:45 and couldn't face the exercise bike so had a shower and then cooked the wife chicken breast stuffed with stilton wrapped in bacon with asparagus, tender stem broccoli and a stilton and creme fraiche sauce and a bottle of pinot noir for our traditional Saturday night candle light supper.

Sunday I managed a 5.8 at 07:28. After a lazy morning I prepped the veg for dinner and did ten miles on the exercise bike before cooking roast loin of pork, sprouts, and cabbage for our sit down family Sunday dinner.

Peloton tells me that I worked out for 1,148 minutes in January over 27 days and cycled a total of 204.5 miles. Onwards into February


----------



## MAC2020

Thanks all on the HS. Didn't know what I was being congratulated for until @rebrascora explained so thanks Barbara, and thanks everyone for your comments and encouragement. Still bemused as to what I'd eaten or done yesterday to deserve HS but happily received. ☺️

I'm aiming for another milestone achievement this week...


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Just catching up after a busy weekend. @ColinUK A belated Happy Birthday for Saturday. @MAC2020 congrats on the HS.
> 
> A 5.4 for me at 06:55 this morning. Dull, grey and misty in West Berks this morning although it is dry.
> 
> Friday finished with a cookery challenge organised on Teams by the school. My son started at 17:30 and by 18:45 had cooked his own tea of toad-in-the-hole, mash, buttered savoy cabbage and onion gravy. Obviously a bit carby so I made the wife and I a spinach and paneer curry later in the evening.
> 
> Saturday started with a 6.2 at 07:10. Blitzed the house and the washing racking up 8,926 steps. I finished at 16:45 and couldn't face the exercise bike so had a shower and then cooked the wife chicken breast stuffed with stilton wrapped in bacon with asparagus, tender stem broccoli and a stilton and creme fraiche sauce and a bottle of pinot noir for our traditional Saturday night candle light supper.
> 
> Sunday I managed a 5.8 at 07:28. After a lazy morning I prepped the veg for dinner and did ten miles on the exercise bike before cooking roast loin of pork, sprouts, and cabbage for our sit down family Sunday dinner.
> 
> Peloton tells me that I worked out for 1,148 minutes in January over 27 days and cycled a total of 204.5 miles. Onwards into February


Get him to make this version next time!









						Toad in the Hole (Low carb) - Fats of Life
					

Delicious pork sausages in a keto yorkshire pudding mix, but the star of the show is the fresh tomato and garlic relish in every bite.




					www.fatsoflife.co.uk


----------



## goodybags

a disappointing 7.1 this morning 
due to a few slices of malt loaf yesterday evening

6.1 yesterday morning


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Ohhhh, good luck!  xx


Thank you!

I’m grateful for the masks. He’ll see less of my ugly mug that way lol


----------



## Veenorthants

Well done @MAC2020 
And good luck @ColinUK how exciting


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m grateful for the masks. He’ll see less of my ugly mug that way lol


Don't be daft, your a fine looking chap! xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Don't be daft, your a fine looking chap! xx


Love ya too babes!


----------



## Lanny

12:07 BS 8.7 after a lie in, I suppose!  I had a very hard time trying to get any sleep the previous 2 nights, for some reason, & last night was harder: tried relaxing music, reading, everything & I was yawning, feeling tired AND wired especially when reading but, just couldn’t nod off! It was like the old working in the restaurant nights when I knew I had to be up at 11am to work lunchtime as well: desperately running out of time to sleep & trying NOT to panic with every hour that passes; DID eventually nod off but, it was alter 05:30, last time I looked, & had some REALLY weird dreams of me doing things that just doesn’t make sense! Maybe reading “Why We Sleep” the last 2 nights & me finding it hard to nod off had a strange coincidence: possibly NOT the best book to read when trying NOT to panic when I can’t sleep; the dangers highlighted, in the book, of sleep bankruptcy due to the fact that you can never fully make up for any lost sleep!

Anyway, can’t hang about: meds & insulin to go in; tesco shopping to wait for 13:00 to 14:00! 

An Australian greeting it’ll have to be today, I’m afraid!  A Very G’day mates to you all!

PS:- at least I responded to the alarm today: yesterday, after not nodding off the night before until after 06:30 I didn’t get up for meds etc. until after 3pm. So, I suppose that didn’t help me trying to nod off last night either?  So, I’m fighting the snooze today, shopping to wait for, & hopefully sleep better tonight?


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK that news has made my day! I expect he is telling all his friends how fit you are!! Glad you share humour!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der 
for our traditional Saturday night candle light supper.

How very Hyacinth Bucket (pronounced as bouquet of course).


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all (i'm on night shifts again) - 4.6 when waking up this afternoon.

Feel much more confident managing this set of nights, which leads to a much more relaxed shift 

Have a great day (what remains)


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!
> 
> View attachment 16101
> 
> Good morning  7.3 for me, bah!  I was in the 6s overnight!
> 
> View attachment 16102


How are you feeling now Ted? Is your reflux any better? X


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 7.4 with an added pinch & a punch
> 
> Telephone orthopaedics appointment today, just gathering some sticky back plastic & cardboard to fashion myself a new plaster cast!
> 
> Have a good day out there


Can you watch re-runs of Blue Peter on britbox? There’s bound to be an episode where they fashion a Fairy liquid bottle into a cast. Seriously tho, I hope the appointment’s helpful even tho it’s over the phone.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> How are you feeling now Ted? Is your reflux any better? X


Pay attention wifey, it's Alan sorry Northerner lol xx


----------



## freesia

Just caught up with today's posts. @ColinUK i hope everything goes ok, sounds exciting! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Flower

Bloden said:


> Can you watch re-runs of Blue Peter on britbox? There’s bound to be an episode where they fashion a Fairy liquid bottle into a cast. Seriously tho, I hope the appointment’s helpful even tho it’s over the phone.


No need for Fairy liquid bottles, coat hangers and toilet roll middles phew! Said they'd send me an appointment for a new cast made the conventional way  Appointment went as I thought - nothing new, didn't manage to X Ray myself but will search old Blue Peter episodes for a 'here's one I made earlier' home scanner, keep doing what you're doing and I'll give you a phone appointment for a year


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Pay attention wifey, it's Alan sorry Northerner lol xx


Doh bloody idiot, of course it is. Was thinking of nutty @KARNAK as well. Sorry Alan @Northerner


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.5 @ 7.43am not bad seeing as I was proper poorly yesterday, in pain from 4 till midnight.  Stupid liver. 

Congrats on the new beau @ColinUK


----------



## Paulbreen

Early one today and elevated one this morning of 8.4 sensor change last night 3 days early for some reason, it kept requesting calibration every 30 mins.
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.9 this morning, looks a bit damp for my later exercise excursion.
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all it’s 8.5 this morning.
Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.9 today. Off to work, our new secretary who was offered the job 2 weeks ago has now declined the job, don’t blame her, so back to square one again!! Anybody fancy a job, hard work, extensive medical terminology needed, knowledge of 100’s of referral pathways, good at sorting out problems doctors can’t and rubbish pay???
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

4.7 this morning. 

I've a full load of nothing much to do today, better get moving!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 

finally getting a better control (after all these years)


----------



## Michael12421

*Good morning - 3.7*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today  Rather a lot of snow here overnight


----------



## Gruers

SueEK said:


> Morning folks. 6.9 today. Off to work, our new secretary who was offered the job 2 weeks ago has now declined the job, don’t blame her, so back to square one again!! Anybody fancy a job, hard work, extensive medical terminology needed, knowledge of 100’s of referral pathways, good at sorting out problems doctors can’t and rubbish pay???
> Have a good day all x


Good luck with that @SueEK . Rather not thankyou


----------



## Gruers

6.7 today on my wedding anniversary and she still worships the ground I stand on


----------



## Northerner

Gruers said:


> 6.7 today on my wedding anniversary and she still worships the ground I stand on


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Sensor seems to have got over its little hiccup of showing me in the red all night after I threatened it with telling Abbott, the past few nights have been completely normal.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.7 for me this morning. Another day of working from home, sitting at a laptop but the good news... when the laptop settles down a bit i'm off out for a walk around the block!!! I am out!! Fresh air!!! Looking forward to that.
@SueEK, you are really selling that job lol. You all deserve a medal for what you put up with, grumpy doctors, grumpy patients, chasing people who don't get back to you etc. Keep up the good work, you are appreciated by us.
@Gruers happy anniversary! How many years is it?
It looks a bit dark, damp and cool out there (but who cares...i'm going out). Have a good day whatever you are planing


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK how was your date?


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.8 today.
Busy doing nothing,
Busy the whole day through,
Sorry @SueEK sounds great, if only I wasn't so busy! 
Best wishes to all today 
X


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 on the dot although it was a 6.3 at 5:00

Looks like a snowy walk to my eye scan. Boots ready, gloves ready and hat ready.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 for me today, there was enough to increase to 29U last night but obviously will need to change the cartridge today as only 5U left in it

@Gruers Happy Anniversary!

@ColinUK yes did it stay ok so you could get out for that walk?

@Northerner jealous! What I put on Facebook is all we've had but there are weather warnings out until Saturday so we'll see, I highly doubt we'll see any snow though, shame!
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here...at last!

Wet n windy here, no white stuff, if we ever get a flurry it melts immediately boo hoo.

Three cheers for everyone working at our health centres, I say, especially you @SueEK.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report my third HS of the year (Sorry @Michael12421.... not meaning to rub your nose in it)
 
Cut my evening Levemir by another half a unit last night as I had done quite a bit of exercise barrowing 5 loads of manure a 3rd of a mile from stables to home last night to give my rhubarb patch (read forest in the summer) a warm blanket to hopefully encourage it to come early. 
Had 2 naughty G&Ts last night with some lemon herb olives (I ate a big meal at lunchtime... fillet steak and salad followed by low carb trifle so no dinner as such) and then a chunk of blue stilton at bedtime to help stabilize my overnight readings. Seems it worked a treat!

@Ditto Hope you are feeling better now. Such a shame that you felt unwell and in pain when you got a significantly better morning reading. Really want to give you a big (((HUG))) because I know that you are struggling and your situation with family and caring for your Mam makes it very difficult to be focused and structured with your own diet. Keep working at it. You have been making a good bit of progress recently. 

@ColinUK So excited to hear about your walk/date. Was it yesterday? I got the impression it was going to be at some point in the near future.... Don't put yourself down. You are a lovely, big hearted guy and if this date doesn't see that then he is blind or shallow and not for you anyway so it will be his loss. Really hope it works out though. A bit of romance can really lift your spirits and boost your confidence. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this snowy/sleety day. 6.2. They promised heavy snow but it’s just wet stuff, ah never mind. It’s obviously causing havoc on the M6 as various sirens have just sped past our house, we live a mile from a junction. Hopefully nothing too serious. Day at home today methinks. Have a good one y’all.


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning 6.3 for me!
@rebrascora congratulations on the HS, I might have a go at the g and t and trifle method! I think there is a bestseller in that diabetes beater!!!


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congratulations on your HS!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

6.1 again this morning for me. Not quite sure what it’ll take to get me back down into the fives regularly but I’m comfortable with 6.1 morning readings. 
Yesterday readings were 5.7 in the afternoon and down to 5.1 before bed so pretty stable.

And talking of pretty, my God he’s even cuter in person than his photos suggest. It was a good walk through the parks and we stopped and picked up a takeaway coffee. Not sure if it’s really got potential to go anywhere as we are so fundamentally different in our outlooks on so many things. 
There’s obviously a mutual attraction however and we didn’t stick to distancing guidelines the entire time.
Of course me being me in the course of the walk home afterwards I’d introduced him to family, arranged our marriage, picked out names for our adopted children, realised that it wasn’t ever going to work and filed for divorce etc. lol

Meanwhile, happy anniversary @Gruers


----------



## ColinUK

How remiss of me! @rebrascora  congrats on the HS!!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 6.1 again this morning for me. Not quite sure what it’ll take to get me back down into the fives regularly but I’m comfortable with 6.1 morning readings.
> Yesterday readings were 5.7 in the afternoon and down to 5.1 before bed so pretty stable.
> 
> And talking of pretty, my God he’s even cuter in person than his photos suggest. It was a good walk through the parks and we stopped and picked up a takeaway coffee. Not sure if it’s really got potential to go anywhere as we are so fundamentally different in our outlooks on so many things.
> There’s obviously a mutual attraction however and we didn’t stick to distancing guidelines the entire time.
> Of course me being me in the course of the walk home afterwards I’d introduced him to family, arranged our marriage, picked out names for our adopted children, realised that it wasn’t ever going to work and filed for divorce etc. lol
> 
> Meanwhile, happy anniversary @Gruers


Oh Colin. It was all going so well until the last sentence! I hope you didn't arrive home on that depressing note, but were still buzzing from your encounter! 
Even if it doesn't go anywhere, enjoy it for what it is and extract hope from it that the next one will be better and more compatible, but sounds like it was a very promising first date.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s 9.8 but I’ll take that as I had a mega hypo last night got down to 2.0 and took ages to get my bg to rise.

Happy anniversary @Gruers 

Great HS work@rebrascora 

Have a good day & keep safe


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Oh Colin. It was all going so well until the last sentence! I hope you didn't arrive home on that depressing note, but were still buzzing from your encounter!
> Even if it doesn't go anywhere, enjoy it for what it is and extract hope from it that the next one will be better and more compatible, but sounds like it was a very promising first date.


I agree. Even if it is nothing more that the walk yesterday it’s still lovely to remind myself that that potential is still there. Only time will tell if it’s got legs of course.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 think it might go up abit as down to 1000mg of Met now and soon to drop to 500mg in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rebrascora

Diabetic Frog said:


> 10 @10.30pm
> 4.7 @ 2am
> 4.4 @ 7.45am
> This is the lowest I've ever been in the morning!


Did you have a particularly active day yesterday as that will usually contribute to lower readings the next morning or even dropping too low overnight.


----------



## adrian1der

A repeat of yesterday's 5.4 for me at 06:51 this morning. Moved two big bags of chicken feed from the front door to the orchard this morning. The ground is very muddy and a bit of a skating rink around the coop. On video calls most of today which is a pity as we have some blue sky and sunshine and it would be great to get out with my camera. Got February off to a good start with 10.1 miles on the exercise bike last night.

Congratulations on the HS @rebrascora 
Happy anniversary @Gruers 
Have you arranged a second date yet @ColinUK ?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Veenorthants

@SueEK hats off to you, my niece works in a surgery and the horror stories I couldnt do it.  Rather deal with our drivers and grumpy site agents all day long.
@ColinUK don't write him off yet, the say opposites attract I've been with my partner for 14 years and you couldn't get 2 very different people (don't get me wrong I could walk away alot )as he can drive me insane but the laughs override it all
@rebrascora congrats on hs


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora Many congratulations on the HS


----------



## MAC2020

5.7 this morning at 4:33am

Have a good day all!


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A repeat of yesterday's 5.4 for me at 06:51 this morning. Moved two big bags of chicken feed from the front door to the orchard this morning. The ground is very muddy and a bit of a skating rink around the coop. On video calls most of today which is a pity as we have some blue sky and sunshine and it would be great to get out with my camera. Got February off to a good start with 10.1 miles on the exercise bike last night.
> 
> Congratulations on the HS @rebrascora
> Happy anniversary @Gruers
> Have you arranged a second date yet @ColinUK ?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


No second date confirmed yet. 
I’ve put some suggestions out there and we’ll see.


----------



## Gruers

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 6.7 for me this morning. Another day of working from home, sitting at a laptop but the good news... when the laptop settles down a bit i'm off out for a walk around the block!!! I am out!! Fresh air!!! Looking forward to that.
> @SueEK, you are really selling that job lol. You all deserve a medal for what you put up with, grumpy doctors, grumpy patients, chasing people who don't get back to you etc. Keep up the good work, you are appreciated by us.
> @Gruers happy anniversary! How many years is it?
> It looks a bit dark, damp and cool out there (but who cares...i'm going out). Have a good day whatever you are planing


Hi @freesia its 46 years, time has flown by.


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers Happy Anniversary, hope you have a lovely day
@Michael12421 Hope you have got that number back up and are feeling ok x
@ColinUK sounds a great date, you may find in time you have more in common.  Glad you had a good time.
@rebrascora congrats on another HS, I'm jealous x


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 Hope you have got that number back up and are feeling ok 

Thank you I am fine. I didn't feel at all unwell but I did of course have some breakfast as I was going out to walk Missy.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your well deserved HS @rebrascora


----------



## Lanny

12:04 BS 9.8 so, so smile that’s not quite a frown!

Well, it’s my 3rd night in a row of battling to sleep & only got 6 hours! Still reading “Why We Sleep” & it’s just coinciding quite badly but, to be fair to the author, he DID say that could happen in some cases!  I’ll persevere though to the part of the book where he’ll give tips on how to sleep better: it’s front loaded with the need for enough & the dangers of not enough sleep; don’t need to pile on the pressure when I haven’t been able to sleep normally, apnoea, for most of my life & not knowing it; thought it was normal & only had a nose op in the 90’s to fix that when GP pointed out to me that’s not normal sleep!

Another Australian greeting, I’m afraid! A Very G’day mates to you all! 

Meds & LR already in & off to have breakfast/lunch!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all (still on night shifts) - 5.7 this morning and 5.9 last night in work.

A good shift last night and very happy with my readings.

Have a great remainder of your day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> only got 6 hours!


that would be a dream for me to achieve! xx


----------



## MAC2020

Michael12421 said:


> @rebrascora Many congratulations on the HS


Same here @rebrascora, congrats. Third time this year, fab! What's your secret?

Oh, and why is 5.2 the optimal fasting value? (sorry for my cluelessness )


----------



## MAC2020

Gruers said:


> Hi @freesia its 46 years, time has flown by.


Wow! 46 years!! Happy Anniversary. What's _*your*_ secret! Maybe I should be asking Mrs @Gruers...


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK glad it went well! 
Keeps us updated it’s the most excitement I have had in ages!!! X


----------



## Kaylz

MAC2020 said:


> Same here @rebrascora, congrats. Third time this year, fab! What's your secret?
> 
> Oh, and why is 5.2 the optimal fasting value? (sorry for my cluelessness )


because it allows for wiggle room in either direction which is especially important to those that can suffer hypo's xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hi just checking in.
Mega problems with broadband - little or no service, after a series of bungles by BT and Openreach. May be off line for 4-5 working days.
Missing being on here and all the banter.
Reporting 5.1 & 5.0 readings for yesterday & today.

Wish me luck - i need loads of it.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Hi just checking in.
> Mega problems with broadband - little or no service, after a series of bungles by BT and Openreach. May be off line for 4-5 working days.
> Missing being on here and all the banter.
> Reporting 5.1 & 5.0 readings for yesterday & today.
> 
> Wish me luck - i need loads of it.
> 
> Dez


Oh dear Dez. I don't envy you doing battle with BT customer services. I had several run ins with them 15 years ago and I would rather use 2 empty bean cans and a length of string than ever give them my business again. For a communications company their ability to communicate between themselves and with customers was/is appalling! 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. I'm aiming for a house special. I used to take it for granted! 7.5 @ 9.04am


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Oh dear Dez. I don't envy you doing battle with BT customer services. I had several run ins with them 15 years ago and I would rather use 2 empty bean cans and a length of string than ever give them my business again. For a communications company their ability to communicate between themselves and with customers was/is appalling!
> GOOD LUCK!


OMG my last post took over 25 minutes to do with all the breaks and slow downs. 
And to crown it all, now Captain Sir Tom Moore has died.

Dez (in tears)


----------



## MAC2020

Anitram said:


> Personally I don't know where the idea came from (someone will, though), but although it may be just coincidence, on the attached conversion chart it's as far into the green zone as it goes, so that's definitely the place to be.......
> 
> View attachment 16110


Thank you!


----------



## MAC2020

Kaylz said:


> because it allows for wiggle room in either direction which is especially important to those that can suffer hypo's xx


Thank you!


----------



## freesia

@Gruers, 46 years is amazing. I hope you've both had a lovely day.
@ColinUK i'm glat it went well, looking forward to hearing what might happen next.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.7


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 8.9 

have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Good morning, a rubbish 7.7 today. Was sad to hear that Captain Tom had passed but what a last year for him and for us, Rest in Peace Sir.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 
Last night before dinner I registered a gobsmacking 16.1 with a "ketones" warning. 
I remembered that just a short time before I had used alcohol based hand sanitiser/sanitizer. So I washed my hands and got a reading of 5.0 and just to be sure to be sure a second of 4.8. I wonder if this was just a faulty strip blip? Has anyone else had strange readings after using hand sanitizer?

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Six of the best for me with a 6.0.
Must be due an HBa1c check soon, will consult.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

4.6 this morning. I seem to be on a downward trend in the mornings which concerns me a bit.

I had a hard day yesterday as my (diagnosed) paranoid schizophrenic wife had a 'bad day' which was very upsetting.

Everything just seems to get tougher and tougher. I feel very 'down' this morning. :-(


----------



## Robin

Morning all,7.5 here. I was 5.8 at 4am. I often find if I wake round about 4am, then doze off again, the dawn effect gets going.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Eye scan cancelled again due to weather yesterday.  I thought it was supposed to to be brilliant sunshine on scan days 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Sensor graph shows i've been hovering around 13 all night and 11 now. Considering half hour before bed i was 4.8 so had a small chunk of cheese so it shouldnt have gone high, i checked. 8.8 on meter. Hooefully its the sensor bedding in, its been just over 24 hours since activation. 
@Gwynn, so sorry you're feeling like that. It must be very tough, but know that we are here for those days that you need to rant about things. I hope your day is a better one. Big hugs.


----------



## eggyg

Hello on this sad morning. Poor Captain Sir Tom, but what a swan song he went out on.
A near, but yet so far,  5.3 today. The snow has gone and turned to rain. Butcher delivery last night so a day in the kitchen for me, batch cooking up a storm. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo not hand sanitizer but Royal Jelly hand cream, 16 on the Richter scale! Got a bit of a fright I tell you. I missed a HS yesterday, so congrats @rebrascora, and @ColinUK date sounded good, here’s too many more. @Gruers comgratulations to you and your wife on 46 years of marriage. @Gwynn hope your wife has a better day today thus giving you one. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.2 for me this morning. Must work harder on consistency! Didn't get my exercise with the weather being so bad... ground was frozen hard but it snowed wet snow most of the day which left an inch plus layer of slush on top making it unbelievably slippery even walking on flat even surfaces let alone trying to walk up/down the hill. My wellies don't have good grips on the sole so that did not help. Just a miserable, cold, wet, slippery day. Lets hope today is a bit better!

@Gwynn Sending (((hugs))) 
Mental health is so difficult to deal with for the individual and their family. Do you know what triggered it? Hope today is a better day for you both!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Had a bit of an inquisition on another thread yesterday because I'd had a few biscuits before bed    so I won't be mentioning it from now on, I do the best I can with the tools I have, not being able to adjust basal on an hourly basis nor being able to change my doses and them have effect at the drop of a hat so I'll manage the way I have to, not even DSN or consultant have pushed for a reasoning! My diabetes so....

Another thing bugging me today, you can't use public transport or enter a shop without wearing a mask but the council have taken no action to stop the folk congregating in the closey to smoke, hence folk are walking through their plumes of smoke, and people wonder why I don't feel safe 

Anyway now I've got those off my chest it's a 7.4 today, wet and cold but apparently turning to heavy snow later, we shall see!
xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning.

Still nothing heard from the datee. I’m not blocked by him but he’s probably sitting there thinking how can he possibly go out with someone as wonderful as me!

Supper last night was another simple delight from Keto Kitchen. Very simple meal of salmon on a bed of spinach (and in my case also leeks).


----------



## Bloden

Does the alcohol in hand sanitizer contain sugar @MeeTooTeeTwo?! Good thing you checked a second time!  

Morning all. 4.7 here.

(((Hugs))) @Gwynn.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Had a bit of an inquisition on another thread yesterday because I'd had a few biscuits before bed    so I won't be mentioning it from now on, I do the best I can with the tools I have, not being able to adjust basal on an hourly basis nor being able to change my doses and them have effect at the drop of a hat so I'll manage the way I have to, not even DSN or consultant have pushed for a reasoning! My diabetes so....
> 
> Another thing bugging me today, you can't use public transport or enter a shop without wearing a mask but the council have taken no action to stop the folk congregating in the closey to smoke, hence folk are walking through their plumes of smoke, and people wonder why I don't feel safe
> 
> Anyway now I've got those off my chest it's a 7.4 today, wet and cold but apparently turning to heavy snow later, we shall see!
> xx


You seem to manage your diabetes really rather well. 
We all come in for criticism on here about things at decided to eat at times but I think the honesty is incredibly valuable. It helps newbies understand the nuances of diabetes for us all. And that we’re all human and doing the best we can do at the time. 
Just keep being your wonderful self.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.3 this morning.
Feel like a yo-yo! 
Over all though it's a down ward trend and is linked to any weight loss. 
What a wonderful man we lost yesterday. For any and all who have lost, my thoughts are with you today.
I had a lovely day yesterday, a super walk where we saw two male wrens wrestling in the dust, then having a singing war! Home, and then I wrote a letter to my daughter and did some baking. A very peaceful day. May yours be x


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> You seem to manage your diabetes really rather well.
> We all come in for criticism on here about things at decided to eat at times but I think the honesty is incredibly valuable. It helps newbies understand the nuances of diabetes for us all. And that we’re all human and doing the best we can do at the time.
> Just keep being your wonderful self.


<3 thank you, that really does mean a lot! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it is an hour since I injected 4.5 units of Fiasp and it has only reduced me from 8.2 to 7.7 according to Libre so far, so still waiting to eat breakfast. Thought I had better check with a finger prick and very disappointingly, it says 9.0! I surely must come rattling down pretty soon now!! The last few days I have had to increase my Levemir and still jab corrections every couple of hours to try to keep out of double figures.... not sure what is going on!


----------



## Paulbreen

An ok 7.2 this morning with a nice flat line all night, not perfect but I’ll take it.
Have a great day folks!!


----------



## goodybags

4.1 this morning 

looking forward to getting my Hba1c done to see how good I’ve been over last few months
as after about 20 years of not controlling diabetes,
I’ve finally started to get some better control of the condition.


----------



## MAC2020

Oh dear, well this is all rather embarrassing!

That milestone I mentioned I was aiming for a couple of days ago, well I've reached it. It's my birthday today! Yay!! Whoop, whoop!

And to get it off to a pleasant start, It's another 5.2 today.

Hopefully it doesn't go downhill from here. I have a nice walk planned and will pick up my new "driving" glasses (comes with age, I guess). Do some work, fill some applications, make some difficult calls, check mail and hopefully end on a calm relaxing note. That will be a high day for me. Feeling blessed.


----------



## Maca44

3.8 went abit mad on the treadmill last night but did get a buzz out of it


----------



## rebrascora

@MAC2020 Happy birthday and congrats on another House Special!.... and you were asking me for tips!! The Diabetes Fairy obviously likes you to leave you such a nice birthday present. Hope you have the best day possible. Will you be treating yourself to something a bit naughty later... I can recommend G&Ts for having a beneficial impact on BG levels. Is there likely to be any birthday cake? If so, we want to see a photo.... but bear in mind you are competing with @ColinUK's low carb triple chocolate layer cake!!


----------



## Michael12421

@MAC2020 Happy birthday and congratulations on your House Special


----------



## ColinUK

@MAC2020  happy Birthday special!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

What's been happening

Back in October I decided to treat myself to full fibre broadband. The Openreach engineers came and fitted an empty box beside my existing BT installation and then went outside to "string across a cable" from a nearby telephone pole. After much scratching of heads and backsides and wandering round in circles whilst on their mobiles, they came back to tell me that they couldn't get access to the pole because it had ivy growing on it. They would arrange to have it removed and arrange a new appointment to complete installation. The next day we went into our 2nd lockdown. 

Time dragged on (and on). Each time I enquired; I was told due to the pandemic they were unable to enter my home to complete installation. Eventually in mid-January they arrived with a lift/hoist. At last, I thought!! How sadly mistaken was I? After much scratching of heads and backsides and wandering round in circles whilst on their mobiles, they came back to tell me that they couldn't get access to the pole because it had ivy growing on it and they couldn't access it even with the lift. They would arrange to have the ivy removed and arrange a new appointment to complete installation. 

I raised one of many complaints with BT and finally was told that an engineer would come and do the internal wiring. That was last Friday. Surprisingly, this time no one turned up.

After that things took a turn for the worse. The invisible installation engineer had reported that he had completed installation and so in the early hours of Monday morning they disconnected my existing copper cable connection. I had zero internet connection and I don't do mobile data. After nearly 3 hours on the phone being passed to God knows how many different departments, I was told that re-connecting my copper connection wasn't a straightforward job and would take 4-5 working days. But not to worry, they would send me their 4G Mini Hub with unlimited data to keep me connected. 

A cheap and nasty plastic device arrived late yesterday. When it's not switching itself off because it's overheating, it's pumping out an amazing 0.6 Mbps. Jeez, I had faster speeds back in the 1980s using a dial up modem.
I then had a courtesy call from BT Customer Service to check that my new fibre broadband was working to my satisfaction. Boy did I let rip!! 
After another 2 hours on the phone, I am told that ivy growing on the pole isn't the problem but that the span from it to my house is too great and will need 2 intermediate poles to be installed. This must go to the planning department, who will need to survey the site, order the poles (to be felled, I presume) and book their installation. But not to worry an engineer would be calling with me today to do the internal wiring.

After I got connected at the above-mentioned snail's pace, there was a slow flurry of backed up contradicting e-mails. Why do BT send e-mails to me when they know I don't have an internet connection?
Amongst them was one confirming that the engineer's appointment was actually for tomorrow. And one from Openreach asking me if I would like to complete a short survey . . . _."This will take just 2-3 minutes of your time, but everything you tell us will be used to improve the experience provided by our engineers."_

The awful sad irony of it all is that, a few weeks after I signed my life away to BT, Virgin Media were digging up the area and laid a fibre cable terminal just 6 feet from my front door.

P.S. I've now managed to get my speed up to a steady 1.9Mbs by tying the Mini Hub to a brush handle and dangling it out the window. 

I'll keep you posted.
Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 06:49 this morning. Dull, grey but dry here in West Berks although the ground is still saturated. Another 10.1 miles on the exercise bike yesterday so Feb is off to a good start exercise wise.

Happy Birthday @MAC2020 and congrats on the HS.

@Gwynn Hope you have a better day today

I'm on video conference calls most of the day, then some yoga and then I'll cook Creamy Garlic Chicken from a Pinch of Nom. I've been on the bike for the last three days so it's a rest day today. I try and do some yoga classes to keep the muscles and joints moving when I'm not riding.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> What's been happening
> 
> Back in October I decided to treat myself to full fibre broadband. The Openreach engineers came and fitted an empty box beside my existing BT installation and then went outside to "string across a cable" from a nearby telephone pole. After much scratching of heads and backsides and wandering round in circles whilst on their mobiles, they came back to tell me that they couldn't get access to the pole because it had ivy growing on it. They would arrange to have it removed and arrange a new appointment to complete installation. The next day we went into our 2nd lockdown.
> 
> Time dragged on (and on). Each time I enquired; I was told due to the pandemic they were unable to enter my home to complete installation. Eventually in mid-January they arrived with a lift/hoist. At last, I thought!! How sadly mistaken was I? After much scratching of heads and backsides and wandering round in circles whilst on their mobiles, they came back to tell me that they couldn't get access to the pole because it had ivy growing on it and they couldn't access it even with the lift. They would arrange to have the ivy removed and arrange a new appointment to complete installation.
> 
> I raised one of many complaints with BT and finally was told that an engineer would come and do the internal wiring. That was last Friday. Surprisingly, this time no one turned up.
> 
> After that things took a turn for the worse. The invisible installation engineer had reported that he had completed installation and so in the early hours of Monday morning they disconnected my existing copper cable connection. I had zero internet connection and I don't do mobile data. After nearly 3 hours on the phone being passed to God knows how many different departments, I was told that re-connecting my copper connection wasn't a straightforward job and would take 4-5 working days. But not to worry, they would send me their 4G Mini Hub with unlimited data to keep me connected.
> 
> A cheap and nasty plastic device arrived late yesterday. When it's not switching itself off because it's overheating, it's pumping out an amazing 0.6 Mbps. Jeez, I had faster speeds back in the 1980s using a dial up modem.
> I then had a courtesy call from BT Customer Service to check that my new fibre broadband was working to my satisfaction. Boy did I let rip!!
> After another 2 hours on the phone, I am told that ivy growing on the pole isn't the problem but that the span from it to my house is too great and will need 2 intermediate poles to be installed. This must go to the planning department, who will need to survey the site, order the poles (to be felled, I presume) and book their installation. But not to worry an engineer would be calling with me today to do the internal wiring.
> 
> After I got connected at the above-mentioned snail's pace, there was a slow flurry of backed up contradicting e-mails. Why do BT send e-mails to me when they know I don't have an internet connection?
> Amongst them was one confirming that the engineer's appointment was actually for tomorrow. And one from Openreach asking me if I would like to complete a short survey . . . _."This will take just 2-3 minutes of your time, but everything you tell us will be used to improve the experience provided by our engineers."_
> 
> The awful sad irony of it all is that, a few weeks after I signed my life away to BT, Virgin Media were digging up the area and laid a fibre cable terminal just 6 feet from my front door.
> 
> P.S. I've now managed to get my speed up to a steady 1.9Mbs by tying the Mini Hub to a brush handle and dangling it out the window.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> Dez


I had a minor issue with BT fibre connectivity just after they’d installed the cable and drilled the hole etc. 
Engineer arrived to sort it (on time I hasten to add), took one look at the installation and exclaimed that the person who’d done it was obviously born out of wedlock, of low intelligence and was somehow an intimate part of female anatomy. 

I informed him that it was actually him who’d done the install two weeks previously. 

Took 6 hours and eventually a team of engineers to sort out the error. The actual fibre cable itself had some manufacturing faults in it which meant that it had superfine hairline cracks in it.
All sorted now I hasten to add.

The folks had an issue with talktalk and a telegraph pole outside their house which meant that they apparently couldn’t repair an ongoing fault in the cable paid from the Green cabinet and then in a conduit all the way under their garden and to the house. 
It wasn’t connected to the telegraph pole in any way nor did the pole have anything to do with talktalk. They could really explain why it was causing them an issue but it took them 4 months to eventually decide that it didn’t.
Personally I miss the two tin cans on a piece of string.

Hopefully they sort out the issue sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kaylz

@MAC2020 Happy Birthday, I hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.7 this morning, a bit high but to be expected, as i had a take away curry last night for dinner.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> The awful sad irony of it all is that, a few weeks after I signed my life away to BT, Virgin Media were digging up the area and laid a fibre cable terminal just 6 feet from my front door.


I went through something similar with BT when I moved a few years ago. Go on to Twitter and say how rubbish they are. They will pick it and you can escalate it - this is what did. I then dealt with someone who did his best and when they still couldn’t guarantee a service in a reasonable time he was authorised to have everything cancelled and refunded. I’m now on the Virgin 600 Mpbs service.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> Personally I miss the two tin cans on a piece of string.
> 
> Hopefully they sort out the issue sooner rather than later.


Lord only knows. I'm getting e-mails from BT now saying welcome to BT and your service will be connected on 9th Feb. 
Also they've sent another BT Smart Hub/Router. That's the 3rd one during this saga.


----------



## MAC2020

rebrascora said:


> @MAC2020 Happy birthday and congrats on another House Special!.... and you were asking me for tips!! The Diabetes Fairy obviously likes you to leave you such a nice birthday present. Hope you have the best day possible. Will you be treating yourself to something a bit naughty later... I can recommend G&Ts for having a beneficial impact on BG levels. Is there likely to be any birthday cake? If so, we want to see a photo.... but bear in mind you are competing with @ColinUK's low carb triple chocolate layer cake!!


Hi @rebrascora

Thanks so much, I won't embarrass myself. I couldn't possibly compete with @ColinUK 's triple chocolate layer cake! Out of my league I'm afraid. As for treating myself, I will leave that upto Mr Mac2020 to organise.

It's been raining outside and for the last hour but still determined to talk my walk.
Still not sure what I've been doing or avoided doing to produce two HSs in three days, despite not exercising on both days. Will monitor myself more closely.

Thanks everyone, @Kaylz, @ColinUK, @adrian1der, @Michael12421, @rebrascora for birthday greetings. Much much appreciated!!

Have a great day all. x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@MAC2020 A very happy birthday from mee too.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

MAC2020 said:


> Hi @rebrascora
> 
> Thanks so much, I won't embarrass myself. I couldn't possibly compete with @ColinUK 's triple chocolate layer cake! Out of my league I'm afraid. As for treating myself, I will leave that upto Mr Mac2020 to organise.
> 
> It's been raining outside and for the last hour but still determined to talk my walk.
> Still not sure what I've been doing or avoided doing to produce two HSs in three days, despite not exercising on both days. Will monitor myself more closely.
> 
> Thanks everyone, @Kaylz, @ColinUK, @adrian1der, @Michael12421, @rebrascora for birthday greetings. Much much appreciated!!
> 
> Have a great day all. x


I can pop a slice or two in the post!


----------



## SaraKaya

Happy Birthday @MAC2020 i hope it’s your last lockdown birthday! (That probably doesn’t read as well as it sounded in my head!)
It’s a 6.9 from me but probably something to do with the dark chocolate orange extra 4 slices incident last night during an episode of The Drowning! 
@Gwynn i do hope you feel better, gather your inner Sir Captain Tom and tomorrow will be a better day. 
Have a good day everyone and thank you for keeping me sane!


----------



## freesia

@MAC2020 happy birthday and congratulations on your HS
@Kaylz , do not take to heart other peoples comments. Your diabetes is your diabetes and we all do what we need to do to manage it as best we can. You give advice and support to everyone so please don't get upset x


----------



## Maca44

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Lord only knows. I'm getting e-mails from BT now saying welcome to BT and your service will be connected on 9th Feb.
> Also they've sent another BT Smart Hub/Router. That's the 3rd one during this saga.


That is shocking bad service.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maca44 said:


> That is shocking bad service.


The annoying thing is I've heavily invested in smart home devices. Until now, I haven't had to switch on a light switch in the last 2-3 years. Now I'm living in a dumb home. 
The other day, I even found myself shouting at a 35 year old transistor radio to play Classic fm.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> The annoying thing is I've heavily invested in smart home devices. Until now, I haven't had to switch on a light switch in the last 2-3 years. Now I'm living in a dumb home.
> The other day, I even found myself shouting at a 35 year old transistor radio to play Classic fm.


My friends laugh when I get exasperated and just tell Alexa to shut up!

And then I apologise to her


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> My friends laugh when I get exasperated and just tell Alexa to shut up!
> 
> And then I apologise to her


I told my laptop to eff off once and it replied! (I didn’t realise I had Siri, or whatever it’s called). It sounded like I’d really hurt its feelings LOL.


Congrats on the HS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY @MAC2020 - I hope you’re having a fab day!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz , do not take to heart other peoples comments. Your diabetes is your diabetes and we all do what we need to do to manage it as best we can. You give advice and support to everyone so please don't get upset x


But I don't judge others actions based on my own diabetes which is what they seemed to be doing, with feeling so low the slightest thing has me angry or in tears at the moment and its something I could've done without, I didn't need to hear it would raise me so much and hit pretty quick, I'e had my Libre almost 2 years, I know what I'm doing so there was absolutely no need to question my actions, sorry for all that lol, I do hope your enjoying your freedom! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I told my laptop to eff off once and it replied! (I didn’t realise I had Siri, or whatever it’s called). It sounded like I’d really hurt its feelings LOL.


Haha, this really did just make me LOL, so much so my mum was giving me strange looks so had to let her in on it! xx


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all, I have a little dumbass question, several times a lot of you have congratulated me on having a "HS" or "house special" when i had a 5.2 I think, I was chatting to my better half this morning about it and admitted I didn't know what it actually meant but I was too embarrassed to ask.... so here I am lol... after her kicking my butt a few times.... what does it actually mean ??


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> Morning all, I have a little dumbass question, several times a lot of you have congratulated me on having a "HS" or "house special" when i had a 5.2 I think, I was chatting to my better half this morning about it and admitted I didn't know what it actually meant but I was too embarrassed to ask.... so here I am lol... after her kicking my butt a few times.... what does it actually mean ??


optimal waking level especially for someone who can suffer hypo's as allows for wiggle room either way, you liked posts from yesterday but it was also asked and answered yesterday so pay attention!! LOL xx


----------



## Paulbreen

Kaylz said:


> optimal waking level especially for someone who can suffer hypo's as allows for wiggle room either way, you liked posts from yesterday but it was also asked and answered yesterday so pay attention!! LOL xx


Ouch!! that's me well and truly slapped @Kaylz, thank you, I'll go back and read, I have to admit is really just skim the posts to see everyone's results, I'm just a number nerd lol


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> Ouch!! that's me well and truly slapped @Kaylz, thank you, I'll go back and read, I have to admit is really just skim the posts to see everyone's results, I'm just a number nerd lol


good, hope it's  left a nice big red hand print haha, I wouldn't bother wasting your time though as just what I repeated to you lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> I told my laptop to eff off once and it replied! (I didn’t realise I had Siri, or whatever it’s called). It sounded like I’d really hurt its feelings LOL.


Trying to get a decent signal for this bloomin' BT Mini Hub is a bit like those TV aerials of yesteryear.  
You had to stand with one foot in the cat's litter tray and your right arm at exactly 60deg from horizonal for something to happen.  
Unfortunately Poppy's litter tray isn't anywhere near my computer desk (thank goodness) and I ain't risking her toilet training by moving it.
For our younger readers here's a picture of how you received pictures on your black  & white 14inch TV screen.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> My friends laugh when I get exasperated and just tell Alexa to shut up!
> 
> And then I apologise to her


I shout at Alexa too! I don't apologise to her  though. I nearly threw her out about 5 minutes ago, I was asking her to turn the volume down, but she kept telling me she speaks differnt languages, but she certainly does don't understand English with a Teesside accent.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

grovesy said:


> I shout at Alexa too! I don't apologise to her  though. I nearly threw her out about 5 minutes ago, I was asking her to turn the volume down, but she kept telling me she speaks differnt languages, but she certainly does don't understand English with a Teesside accent.


Susie Dent, lexicographer from (8 out of 10 Cats does) Countdown has done some work with Amazon re regional accents. Check it out here https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8672253/Amazons-Alexa-gets-language-lesson-Suzie-Dent.html


----------



## grovesy

I could understand it if I was using any colloquialisms but I am not. Despite not living in Tthe North for over 40 years, I have an accent.


----------



## Maca44

Well when my wife was away a few weeks ago for the week, I ended up saying goodnight to Alexa just for the comfort of her voice, I was missing my wife  sad but true.


----------



## Paulbreen

Kaylz said:


> good, hope it's  left a nice big red hand print haha, I wouldn't bother wasting your time though as just what I repeated to you lol xx


I'm going with your explanation because despite looking slowly I didn't find anything lol but what is the connection with the wording House Special... the hand print is still stinging hehe


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> I could understand it if I was using any colloquialisms but I am not. Despite not living in Tthe North for over 40 years, I have an accent.


I’m sorry but I can’t understand what you’re typing. Do you have subtitles?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Paulbreen,  Paul its origins has been lost in the mists of time. It was mentioned way back here https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-7-day-waking-average.20148/page-971#post-609884
But I'm sure there were earlier mentions. "Old hands" like @Northerner (sorry Alan not referring to your young age) would be able to tell you when and why it was invented. I think the phrase was coined by @silentsquirrel but I'm not sure.

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Trying to get a decent signal for this bloomin' BT Mini Hub is a bit like those TV aerials of yesteryear.
> You had to stand with one foot in the cat's litter tray and your right arm at exactly 60deg from horizonal for something to happen.


When we first moved into our old house we got about 500Kb broadband and the only place we could get even 3G was first floor south end. This meant laying in the bath!


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> Well when my wife was away a few weeks ago for the week, I ended up saying goodnight to Alexa just for the comfort of her voice, I was missing my wife  sad but true.


I have a routine set up on Alexa to turn off all the lights and check the perimeter alarm is set etc when I say goodnight.


----------



## Kaylz

Paulbreen said:


> I'm going with your explanation because despite looking slowly I didn't find anything lol but what is the connection with the wording House Special... the hand print is still stinging hehe


I don't know why we call it a house special to be honest, American's call 5.5 (or 100 in their measurements) a unicorn xx


----------



## ColinUK

Date update....


----------



## silentsquirrel

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Paulbreen,  Paul its origins has been lost in the mists of time. It was mentioned way back here https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-7-day-waking-average.20148/page-971#post-609884
> But I'm sure there were earlier mentions. "Old hands" like @Northerner (sorry Alan not referring to your young age) would be able to tell you when and why it was invented. I think the phrase was coined by @silentsquirrel but I'm not sure.
> 
> Dez


No, not me!


----------



## SaraKaya

Oh @ColinUK i am beyond excited!! 
I think the tongue hanging out emoji gives you a good indication of the interest level!! 
Let us know where you are meeting ( safety reasons, we aren’t going to stalk you!) so we can all enjoy ‘going out!’


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Date update....
> 
> View attachment 16119


YAY! xx


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. 7.1 @ 6.26am / pt water / got ill so wondered about my bg so took it ... 7.1 @ 10.25am! Think it was my ticker. Too much playing Millionaire on my mobile, get agitated when it gets near the million so bro has banned me from playing.  I can't take the excitement!


----------



## SueEK

Oh my goodness, so much happening on here today, I’m bound to forget somebody.
Firstly and importantly @Gwynn hope today is a better day for you and your wife, I feel for you both.
@MeeTooTeeTwo what a nightmare don’t you just want to jump up and down and scream!!!
@ColinUK good on you, you obviously made a great impression   
@Kaylz dont take any notice, some people are just phlebs 
@MAC2020 Happy Birthday and well done on the HS
Well I’m bound to have forgotten someone or something else I was going to mention but the brain stops working when I leave work lol x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

silentsquirrel said:


> No, not me!


Sorry @silentsquirrel. I knew it was some sort of furry animal but it turns out it was @KookyCat
here at https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-7-day-waking-average.20148/page-2503#post-909473
is a full confession. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> Date update....
> 
> View attachment 16119


Go for it @ColinUK


----------



## Gwynn

I like the idea of getting a unicorn 5.5. I'll try hard for one tomorrow  

My wife is a lot better today thank you. It' a real roller coaster here and has been for 35 years. One minute I'm the hero the next I'm the devil himself, in her eyes. Oh well, I will come out from hiding in the cupboard in a while. It's such a shame. Not keen on teak veneer. Ha ha.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gwynn said:


> I like the idea of getting a unicorn 5.5. I'll try hard for one tomorrow
> 
> My wife is a lot better today thank you. It' a real roller coaster here and has been for 35 years. One minute I'm the hero the next I'm the devil himself, in her eyes. Oh well, I will come out from hiding in the cupboard in a while. It's such a shame. Not keen on teak veneer. Ha ha.


@Gwynn I'm glad things are a bit better for you and your wife today. 
I was told that "normal" BG readings were between 4 and 7, so 5.5 is straight down the middle. 
But let's not start another "Brexit" discussion and just stick with the old time honoured traditions. 

Dez


----------



## Inamuddle

Replying late is tricky, there are so many people to respond to
@ColinUK belated happy birthday. Lovely choc cake. Second date, oh do tell where you are going (whoever said we won't stalk you was lying) its way to much excitement to miss
@Kaylz  sorry that you are having a bad time. Its hard sometimes to avoid people like that, esp when you are tring so hard.
@MAC2020 Happy Birthday
@Paulbreen when i first joined i thought that HS stood for "HIGH SUGAR" And did not understand why i wasn't being congratulated on my awful results.

So back to the thread, i was 7.1 on waking rising to 9 at breakfast.
I have been having some very dark days, but today managed a walk by the sea, in the sunshine, which has cheered me up. 
Still no sign of the jab despite being in geoup 4, so frustrated, as i want to feel safer enough to go for a sight test for new glasses after the jab and two weeks has passed.

I did make a post saying "HOW NOT TO RUN 55 MILES" on BBC I PLAYER is well worth a watch but don't want to spoil what happens


----------



## Paulbreen

Thank you @Kaylz and @MeeTooTeeTwo, I was thinking it was a heavily researched scientific term, turns out to be a interesting label for the sweet spot we are all chasing... thanks both for enlightening me and the slap @Kaylz wink wink.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> I have a routine set up on Alexa to turn off all the lights and check the perimeter alarm is set etc when I say goodnight.


My "goodnite" routine has Alexa saying "Time for bed said Zebedee", turning off the TV and all NowTV, Amazon Fire and Bt connect boxes. She also turns on the bedroom lights to a suitable sleep inducing level, plays Classic fm and in the winter turns on the electric blanket. 
Well she used to, SOB!!


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> My "goodnite" routine has Alexa saying "Time for bed said Zebedee", turning off the TV and all NowTV, Amazon Fire and Bt connect boxes. She also turns on the bedroom lights to a suitable sleep inducing level, plays Classic fm and in the winter turns on the electric blanket.
> Well she used to, SOB!!


Yes, but can she make custard tart? If not, I’m safe, otherwise I think OH will be trading me in.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> Yes, but can she make custard tart? If not, I’m safe, otherwise I think OH will be trading me in.


Not yet - but she can provide hundreds of recipes (most of them very carb heavy). I'm just waiting for the Jeff Bezos version 3 of "Marvin the Paranoid Android" the plastic pal that's fun to be with.


----------



## JanePH

2.2 for me today. I quite often wake with lows and then have to 'treat' the 13, 14, 15s that happen later in the day!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK how exciting!!! Let us know when, where and anything else. 
@Kaylz, i am enjoying my freedom thank you. Managed a short walk yestetday in between working from home and actually went out in the car today to pick up my prescription and drop off my sharps box (in between working at home again). I lead a very exciting life (not). At least i'm out properly tomorrow, i'm on the rota for work.


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia far more exciting than mine! LOL

Well I'm a tad miffed, had my Morrison's delivery last week (27th) and came to eat a Cadbury's chocolate chunk brownie, well ate it and then turned the packet over, BBE - 31/12/20!! Absolutely shocking and clearly not rotating stock as they should be, I wouldn't have been so bothered if I hadn't paid full price! Have contacted them and will see what they want to do to resolve it xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @freesia far more exciting than mine! LOL
> 
> Well I'm a tad miffed, had my Morrison's delivery last week (27th) and came to eat a Cadbury's chocolate chunk brownie, well ate it and then turned the packet over, BBE - 31/12/20!! Absolutely shocking and clearly not rotating stock as they should be, I wouldn't have been so bothered if I hadn't paid full price! Have contacted them and will see what they want to do to resolve it xx


I’m guessing they’ll refund and replace.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> I have a routine set up on Alexa to turn off all the lights and check the perimeter alarm is set etc when I say goodnight.


I asked her for a date but didn't get the same responce you did, what did I do wrong


----------



## MAC2020

Thanks for the birthday wishes and HS congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo, @SaraKaya, @freesia, @Bloden, @Anitram, @SueEK, @Inamuddle. I had a great start and a great end to the day, but the middle was a little rocky!
Collected long-distance driving glasses✔️ Yes
Did some work✔️ Yes
Checked mail✔️ Yes
Made some difficult phone calls (to do with awful neighbours at work)✔️ Yes
Fill some applications ❌ no
Take a walk ❌ no
Ended on a calm relaxing note ❌ no, because some of you on here made me laugh out loud way too much including @Kaylz, @ColinUK, @Maca44! Thanks I needed that.
(Did Mr Mac2020 have anything exciting planned for me? He blew up a few balloons but ran out of puff, got distracted on work calls and abandoned the idea, only to surprise me later. C'est la vie!!!)


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.5 for me this morning.
> Last night before dinner I registered a gobsmacking 16.1 with a "ketones" warning.
> I remembered that just a short time before I had used alcohol based hand sanitiser/sanitizer. So I washed my hands and got a reading of 5.0 and just to be sure to be sure a second of 4.8. I wonder if this was just a faulty strip blip? Has anyone else had strange readings after using hand sanitizer?
> 
> Dez


I don’t know about the high reading after using the sanitiser but, alcohol based wipes gives false lower readings if it hasn’t dried properly before testing & that’s why hospital’s don’t use them anymore & have to use non alcohol based wipes or swabs!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Due to only catching up on this tread, explanations in another post after catching up, I missed your birthday!  A belated Happy Birthday @Maca44 Glad to hear you had a wonderful day: no capitals, I’m afraid; as it’s not present tense!


----------



## Lanny

03:50 BS 6.3  Pretty happy with that after I FINALLY broke the rather BAD coincidental influence of reading the 1st half of “Why We Sleep”!

As to yesterday’s waking BS it was 14:32 BS 8.9 after yet another night of battling to sleep: it was Pat Benatar overload; “SLEEP Is a Battlefield”!  But, I DID finally come to 2 conclusions after a bit of catch up sleeping: 1 good in that I decided NOT to read that book at night, like I do most of my reading before turning into bed; 2nd was BAD in that I suddenly noticed that I hadn’t taken my blood pressure & statin medications in 2 days simply because I forgot to put in the new tablets packs into my meds bag in the top dresser drawer by my bed after using the previous packs & failed to notice because I was SO sleep deprived from the previous accumulated nights of battling to sleep & not getting enough! & definitely warrants a  in this case! Remedied the situation straight away & took the aforementioned meds & had the new tablets packs added into my “In Use” sealed bag in my dresser drawer that holds 1 week’s worth of my meds, in the case of blood pressure meds it’s 2 weeks! * I had just been taking by rote the other pills in the bag of Evening Primrose for neuropathy, allergy pills, metaformin, vitamins D & C & zinc pills to boost immunity because of CV: been spending a fortune on those extra vitamin pills this year because of that dratted virus; not even sure IF they helped at all!  Also, rather ironically I finally finished the 1st half of the book, getting into the 2nd half, & read part 3 about dreaming & the amazing things it does & the last part 4 Titled “From Sleeping Pills To Society Transformed” left to read which I think is about sleep solutions other that sleeping pills which don’t really help especially, long term! I loved the chapters about dreaming! I read during the day this time & got an early night’s sleep hence, waking early today & feel a bit better in that I no longer have headaches in my temples the last few days! But, still feel I haven’t fully caught up on sleep yet but, my BS is certainly heading back in the right direction!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Edited to add:- * other contents of my “In Use” bag.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 2.7.  It is very cold this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

I took my wife to the hospital last evening for her covid jab and it was too late for me to start cooking so she suggested a Chinese takeaway. Big mistake. Not having had any Chinese food for possibly a couple of years I was really looking forward to it. Not only was it very disappointing (tasteless) but I had my highest ever 10.9 after two hours. Down to 8.2 before going to bed and 6.3 this morning. Lesson learned.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 4.2 this morning according to the new sensor I put on yesterday afternoon, after a night of hitting the bottom and raising levels with jelly babies  I usually get a straight flat line overnight.  Seems sensor is reading about 2 mmol/l below blood  I know my levels aren't really going that low, but I have an aversion to seeing the hypo numbers - all psychology I suppose! If it continues to be so inaccurate I may have to request a replacement 

Still got quite a DP FHTF (Dawn Phenomenon, Feet Hit The Floor) bounce


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 this morning, yesterday randomly added rainbow rice to a tin of soup for lunch, really tasty and low carb too!
Just steeling myself for my run soon, trying to dodge the rain.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning back in the 5 range again. Happy.

Fighting Excel VBA this morning. Simple problem. Copy a sheet chart/graph to a form image. Had me stumped last night. I think I may have just solved it about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.6 for me this morning. Back in work today.
Have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today. @Michael12421 get those numbers up pronto x
Off to Sainsbury’s. Have a good day x


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning everyone, wow that just took me an age to catch up on yesterday, that'll teach me for not keeping an eye throughout the day....  @MAC2020 happy birthday hope you had a good day @Gwynn I hope you had a better day @Kaylz who cares what others say, if biscuits is what works for you eat them @ColinUK how exciting I'm keeping everything crossed and finally @Inamuddle hope you had a better day too.  I kind of feel like theres something in the air at the mo as I hardly slept the night before and have been feeling low myself and just want to hide in my flat away from the world unfortunately money talks so have to go to work .

It was a 7.8 for me this morning at 6am.  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Load of pruning in the garden + Pizza for evening meal cancel each other out and produce a perfect evening and overnight chart.
I spent the first three nights of my new sensor crawling along in the red, @Northerner, I was contemplating calling Abbott when it suddenly settled, but annoyingly it’s ruined my time in Target!


----------



## Bloden

What were you doing in your sleep @Northerner LOL - you’ve got yerself a Loch Ness Monster there!  

If it’s a sunny day like yesterday I might be tempted out into the garden - lots of tidying up to do, and the crocuses and snowdrops are beginning to poke thru......pruning and a pizza @Robin, I might give it a go!


----------



## ColinUK

Curious 6.1 this morning. I say curious as I’m 20hrs fasted and I’d have expected it to be comfortable in the 5’s. 
Maybe something to do with stress and lack of sleep I guess.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SaraKaya

5.3 for me! Which was remarkable as I had some chippys!! I was good and did my maths, had Mayo and vinegar at the ready and off I went!
I am off to work in a mo it’s Romans today and a bit PSHE so I reckon that adds up to a sword fight and hobby horse race around the lounge to recreate the hipppdrome!!!
@Gwynn dont like spread sheets! 
@Kaylz biscuits are always the answer! 
behave out there everyone! 
Sara ( can I get away with a toga do you think or is that unprofessional?)


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.7 here. 
Can't see beyond the window it's that foggy! 
Yesterday I finally remembered to take the binoculars on our morning walk. As we started two tractors with hedge flailers attached  went by scuppering any chances of seeing anything vaguely wild as they thrashed the heck out of all the fields we walk past. It all looked very messy and sad as we walked home. A local big house is also having all it's big trees ' pruned' with chain saws which just added to the non peace!! So sad. Only the day before we had heard and seen a woodpecker in the very tree that is now a wood pile and chippings!
I hope you all can take some  joy in what comes your way today x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

@ColinUK refund very possible but doubt the replacement, should have some sort of response today

@Veenorthants and @SaraKaya thanks for the biscuit support, as I say I don't have the luxury of adjusting basal on an hourly basis nor the luxury of a basal that I can adjust at the drop of a hat, my basal needs are higher throughout the day presumably because the more the day goes on the more my anxiety and stress levels go up so I manage how I know to and what works! Grrr lol

Anyways it was a 6.6 for me and yes I had biscuits last night
xx


----------



## MAC2020

A 5.3 for me this morning. Had a late birthday meal last night!


----------



## eggyg

Blimey! I leave you for half a day and look what happens. Anyhoo, 5.8 for me. Sorry I missed your birthday @MAC2020, belated many happy returns. @ColinUK woo hoo, get in there! @MeeTooTeeTwo luckily I don’t rely on Alexa to do anything but put the radio on. I’m a dinosaur! I am always unfailingly polite to her and Siri, good manners cost nothing. @grovesy have you ever seen the sketch with the two Scots in the voice activated lift asking for floor eleven? It makes me cry with laughter. Google it, I’m too much of a dinasaur to find it and somehow miraculously send you a link! Have a good day everyone, I’ll try and check in later but I do have a life you know! Not much of a one at the moment but I’m trying to keep up the pretence!


----------



## eggyg

Iwillgetthere said:


> 7.7 here.
> Can't see beyond the window it's that foggy!
> Yesterday I finally remembered to take the binoculars on our morning walk. As we started two tractors with hedge flailers attached  went by scuppering any chances of seeing anything vaguely wild as they thrashed the heck out of all the fields we walk past. It all looked very messy and sad as we walked home. A local big house is also having all it's big trees ' pruned' with chain saws which just added to the non peace!! So sad. Only the day before we had heard and seen a woodpecker in the very tree that is now a wood pile and chippings!
> I hope you all can take some  joy in what comes your way today x


That’s very sad. It’s almost nesting time, where are the birds supposed to go to? Mr Eggy isn’t allowed to touch our hedges and trees until well into the autumn when I’m 100% certain there’s no babies there, and even then it’s a tidy up, no flailing allowed.


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all an OK 7.2 and a flat line all night. I'm thinking of ditching the MM670G pump so I was doing some insomnia research and discovered the MM670 will only try to hold my BG at 6.6 (hence the hovering around the 6's and 7's) but it basically has its hands tied so to speak because it can only play with tiny amounts of basal adjustments or stop insulin all together so it can control the hypo's, which I dont really have, but can do nothing about high BG, not even a correction is possible, I have to do a Bolus, so while the pump therapy is fantastic for me, (90%+ time in range) the MM670 is not for me. I have a meeting with the Ypsopump rep this morning and I'm seeing the rep for Tslim tomorrow to try and decide the direction to go, another pain is the sensor, every change day it takes so long to get everything in order again including about 10 finger pricks in the first 24 hours, the Dexcom 6 seems much more slick in comparison and best of all no finger pricks


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and a real nice deep sleep.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me this morning at 06:50

Cat is fed and asleep on our bed, chickens are out and fed, son is fed, in his uniform and settled with his laptop for school, kitchen cleaned and dishwasher on and now I'm in the office on this foggy West Berkshire morning. Another day of video conference calls. 

Someone posted a picture of their log burner the other day. Mine has a built in cat attachment. At least he is always there when it is lit. He appears magically the instant the match hits the fire lighters.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> I took my wife to the hospital last evening for her covid jab and it was too late for me to start cooking so she suggested a Chinese takeaway. Big mistake. Not having had any Chinese food for possibly a couple of years I was really looking forward to it. Not only was it very disappointing (tasteless) but I had my highest ever 10.9 after two hours. Down to 8.2 before going to bed and 6.3 this morning. Lesson learned.


Virtual smack on your butt, lesson learned, now wright down, I don't want a Chinese takeaway 100 times.


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> Nothing special planned for today but looking forward to tomorrow when England take on India in the cricket, then the weekend with the Six Nations rugby kicking off, followed by the Australian Open tennis. My three favourite sports - I'm going to be spoilt for choice.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Test cricket and Six Nations rugby - should be an exciting weekend. Not a tennis fan I'm afraid...


----------



## rebrascora

3.6 for me this morning and I was in the red for most of the night.  Hypo Heros were on duty but didn't quite win the battle. My own fault as I got frustrated last night after a single 10g carb biscuit at bedtime took me from 4.3 to 10.4.... @Kaylz.... I have the opposite problem with biscuits.... arrgh!! Anyway, despite having increased my daytime Levemir by another unit I was still needing corrections all day yesterday and that bedtime reading was pretty much the only in range reading I had all day... only to be blighted by a biscuit.... so I increased my evening basal up to 6units (from 4.5 yesterday) since I didn't get out for exercise yesterday. I knew it was probably pushing it a bit but I was so sick of being high. Woke up at 2.55am with a sensor reading of LO which certainly got my heart racing even if the finger prick said I was just 3.1... still not good. Very conscious not to over treat and be back up to 10 I probably undertreated and whilst Libre showed I didn't really come out of the red, my finger prick showed I did but dipped back again. Not the best night! 
Having got out of bed on 3.6 this morning without treating, my levels rose into the 6s due to Foot on the Floor within 10 mins, so headed off to feed and muck out and they stayed lovely and steady until I came home for breakfast, jabbed myself 3 units for black pudding, bacon,2 small eggs, mushrooms and salad (incl. 2 cherry tomatoes) and now heading up to 10 again.... Arghh! Just can't seem to spend much time in range at the moment! Think I might crawl into bed and have a couple of hours catch up and hope my levels come down whilst I sleep.

@ColinUK The guy has taste after all! Keep us posted. Hope you have that excited fluttery feeling in your stomach!! 

@Michael12421 Hope you are back up into better readings now. 

@HenryBennett You maybe didn't make the best choice from the menu but don't let it put you off experimenting with Chinese. We used to get Char sui (or duck sometimes) with ginger and spring onion, a portion of fried rice and a portion of stir fried veg between us. I would have all the veg, a bit of the main dish and a couple of dessert spoons of the rice to soak up the juice on my plate and that worked really well for me and was tasty. 

Oh, I got my vaccination invitation yesterday. (I somehow got categorised for shielding which totally embarrasses me
as I am fit and healthy).  Can't decide whether to wait until my local GP surgery offer it to me or book it and head out to a vaccination hub. I feel that attending my local GP surgery would be safer as I know the staff and set up there and it is all very well organised and I am low risk in my lifestyle so don't feel it is urgent that I get it immediately but then I wonder if I should travel further afield and leave the local surgery appointments for people who don't have their own transport...


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK and @rebrascora Thanks levels moved up rapidly after a small breakfast


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Blimey! I leave you for half a day and look what happens. Anyhoo, 5.8 for me. Sorry I missed your birthday @MAC2020, belated many happy returns. @ColinUK woo hoo, get in there! @MeeTooTeeTwo luckily I don’t rely on Alexa to do anything but put the radio on. I’m a dinosaur! I am always unfailingly polite to her and Siri, good manners cost nothing. @grovesy have you ever seen the sketch with the two Scots in the voice activated lift asking for floor eleven? It makes me cry with laughter. Google it, I’m too much of a dinasaur to find it and somehow miraculously send you a link! Have a good day everyone, I’ll try and check in later but I do have a life you know! Not much of a one at the moment but I’m trying to keep up the pretence!


No I have not seen.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.2 this morning. Had some basmati rice last night, seemed to have very little effect, so think this may be a little treat for me every now and then 

@rebrascora that dosent sound great, hope you are back on track soon.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 3.6 for me this morning and I was in the red for most of the night.  Hypo Heros were on duty but didn't quite win the battle. My own fault as I got frustrated last night after a single 10g carb biscuit at bedtime took me from 4.3 to 10.4.... @Kaylz.... I have the opposite problem with biscuits.... arrgh!! Anyway, despite having increased my daytime Levemir by another unit I was still needing corrections all day yesterday and that bedtime reading was pretty much the only in range reading I had all day... only to be blighted by a biscuit.... so I increased my evening basal up to 6units (from 4.5 yesterday) since I didn't get out for exercise yesterday. I knew it was probably pushing it a bit but I was so sick of being high. Woke up at 2.55am with a sensor reading of LO which certainly got my heart racing even if the finger prick said I was just 3.1... still not good. Very conscious not to over treat and be back up to 10 I probably undertreated and whilst Libre showed I didn't really come out of the red, my finger prick showed I did but dipped back again. Not the best night!
> Having got out of bed on 3.6 this morning without treating, my levels rose into the 6s due to Foot on the Floor within 10 mins, so headed off to feed and muck out and they stayed lovely and steady until I came home for breakfast, jabbed myself 3 units for black pudding, bacon,2 small eggs, mushrooms and salad (incl. 2 cherry tomatoes) and now heading up to 10 again.... Arghh! Just can't seem to spend much time in range at the moment! Think I might crawl into bed and have a couple of hours catch up and hope my levels come down whilst I sleep.
> 
> @ColinUK The guy has taste after all! Keep us posted. Hope you have that excited fluttery feeling in your stomach!!
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you are back up into better readings now.
> 
> @HenryBennett You maybe didn't make the best choice from the menu but don't let it put you off experimenting with Chinese. We used to get Char sui (or duck sometimes) with ginger and spring onion, a portion of fried rice and a portion of stir fried veg between us. I would have all the veg, a bit of the main dish and a couple of dessert spoons of the rice to soak up the juice on my plate and that worked really well for me and was tasty.
> 
> Oh, I got my vaccination invitation yesterday. (I somehow got categorised for shielding which totally embarrasses me
> as I am fit and healthy).  Can't decide whether to wait until my local GP surgery offer it to me or book it and head out to a vaccination hub. I feel that attending my local GP surgery would be safer as I know the staff and set up there and it is all very well organised and I am low risk in my lifestyle so don't feel it is urgent that I get it immediately but then I wonder if I should travel further afield and leave the local surgery appointments for people who don't have their own transport...


I’d say go to the vaccination hub. From what I’ve heard and seen from others they are very well run and very safe.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg thanks for the heads up on the lift, just watched it, very funny


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @eggyg thanks for the heads up on the lift, just watched it, very funny


I’m going to have another watch of it. One of my sons -in-law is a Scot and although he’s lived in England for 20 years there’s times I can’t understand him. When my daughter met him she spent the first few dates just nodding her head and  not having a clue what he was saying! She’s learnt the lingo now! Oh and BTW I’m half Scots but have never lived in Scotland, my grandparents emigrated a whole 10 miles over the border in the 1930s.


----------



## goodybags

6.1 this morning


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’m going to have another watch of it. One of my sons -in-law is a Scot and although he’s lived in England for 20 years there’s times I can’t understand him. When my daughter met him she spent the first few dates just nodding her head and  not having a clue what he was saying! She’s learnt the lingo now! Oh and BTW I’m half Scots but have never lived in Scotland, my grandparents emigrated a whole 10 miles over the border in the 1930s.


Ha! Just watched it! Daughter spent a year in Dundee, and I happened to be visiting when the gas man had to come and repair her boiler. I understood about one word in three, but she couldn’t  see the problem because she’d got attuned to it. I then realised he’d actually toned down his accent for us, when he had to call his colleague for advice, and lapsed into Pure Dundonian, well, I could understand bits, most of it seemed to boil down to a lot of words beginning with F!


----------



## rebrascora

Bazzlejet said:


> Good morning all - 6.2 this morning. Had some basmati rice last night, seemed to have very little effect, so think this may be a little treat for me every now and then
> 
> @rebrascora that dosent sound great, hope you are back on track soon.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Actually I am now 12.9 and rising at the moment so another day of injecting corrections by the look of it! Arghh!! No idea why my levels are being so difficult other than the DF is obviously visiting. New Levemir cartridge yesterday and that hasn't made any difference. Toyed with increasing to 18 daytime units today but after my night of hypos and increased evening Levemir I decided to stick with 17 units this morning. Now I wish I had been braver! 

I don't really mind hypos that much in themselves as I don't feel desperately unwell with them but I am all too aware of the dangers and I hate the disrupted sleep and having to eat jelly babies/lift tablets through the night, as that is not good for my teeth.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> I’m going to have another watch of it. One of my sons -in-law is a Scot and although he’s lived in England for 20 years there’s times I can’t understand him. When my daughter met him she spent the first few dates just nodding her head and  not having a clue what he was saying! She’s learnt the lingo now! Oh and BTW I’m half Scots but have never lived in Scotland, my grandparents emigrated a whole 10 miles over the border in the 1930s.


My best friends husband was from Glasgow, difficult to understand at the best of times but when he had a drink I couldn’t understand a word and he did like a drink!!!


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> @eggyg thanks for the heads up on the lift, just watched it, very funny


Me too!


----------



## eggyg

@SueEK @Robin @rebrascora. ELEVEN!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

grovesy said:


> No I have not seen.


----------



## grovesy

I have now watched thanks before you posted the link!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> I’d say go to the vaccination hub. From what I’ve heard and seen from others they are very well run and very safe.


Tried to book online at a hub and just got the message saying no appointments available. Try again tomorrow!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Veenorthants and @SaraKaya thanks for the biscuit support, as I say I don't have the luxury of adjusting basal on an hourly basis nor the luxury of a basal that I can adjust at the drop of a hat, my basal needs are higher throughout the day presumably because the more the day goes on the more my anxiety and stress levels go up so I manage how I know to and what works! Grrr lol


I hear you @Kaylz - Tresiba is so much better than Lantus (for me personally), but it’s snail’s pace reaction to a dose adjustment is a right pain.  And I’m just realising that the right dose for overnight is the wrong dose for during the day, and vice versa. Tresiba should come with a free packet of biscuits!


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> I hear you @Kaylz - Tresiba is so much better than Lantus (for me personally), but it’s snail’s pace reaction to a dose adjustment is a right pain.  And I’m just realising that the right dose for overnight is the wrong dose for during the day, and vice versa. Tresiba should come with a free packet of biscuits!


Highly recommend the flexibility of split dose Levemir even if I am not a good advert for it's use at the moment. I think all basal insulins have benefits and drawbacks and you just have to figure out a best fit for you in your circumstances.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> Highly recommend the flexibility of split dose Levemir even if I am not a good advert for it's use at the moment. I think all basal insulins have benefits and drawbacks and you just have to figure out a best fit for you in your circumstances.


I’m digging my heels in for a pump.  If I need to do the maths for a split dose, I might as well go the whole hog n do the maths for a pump. My A1c has been superglued at 8% for the last ten years, so I fit the criteria...just need to get this pandemic out of the way first!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*The latest episode in my continuing saga*
BT promised an engineer visit yesterday to re-connect my old copper wire connection. Did he turn up? Did he 'eck!. 
But just now an Openreach engineer did appear to check a problem on my non existent fibre broadband which hasn't been installed yet. He took one look at the problem and said basically there is no power connection to the box - the empty white box that they screwed to my wall, beside the current telephone line box, way back in October. I bet he thought he had a right dopey old senile here. You should have seen the look on his face  when he looked inside after I  pointed out that it was in fact empty.

Any way as he only knows about fibre he can't do anything to do with the copper side of things. So its back on the phone to BT again.

On the positive side my first vaccination is booked for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Snowwy

Loving the Scottish interest here, my wife is from Edinburgh and her mum was from Montrose. When we first met I had trouble understanding the mother a fierce 4'10" lady who took no prisoners! My dad was from Cowie in Stirlingshire and even though I was born a southerner, I had a slight advantange when it came to translation...
My wife's accent has since mellowed but the MIL never lost her's until the day she died!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Iwillgetthere

eggyg said:


> That’s very sad. It’s almost nesting time, where are the birds supposed to go to? Mr Eggy isn’t allowed to touch our hedges and trees until well into the autumn when I’m 100% certain there’s no babies there, and even then it’s a tidy up, no flailing allowed.


I know that 'hedge trimming' is not allowed until 1st July because of nesting birds but I don't know what date 'it starts' so to speak.


----------



## Robin

Iwillgetthere said:


> I know that 'hedge trimming' is not allowed until 1st July because of nesting birds but I don't know what date 'it starts' so to speak.


1st March. There’s a huge flurry of flailing going on round here at the moment.








						UK famers reminded of March 1 hedge-cutting ban - Agriland.co.uk
					

Farmers and crofters across the UK are reminded that the hedge-cutting ban comes into place on March 1 as the bird nesting and rearing season begins.




					www.agriland.co.uk


----------



## Kaylz

Snowwy said:


> Loving the Scottish interest here, my wife is from Edinburgh and her mum was from Montrose.


 Montrose is the next town to me, 9 miles along the road! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I hear you @Kaylz - Tresiba is so much better than Lantus (for me personally), but it’s snail’s pace reaction to a dose adjustment is a right pain.  And I’m just realising that the right dose for overnight is the wrong dose for during the day, and vice versa. Tresiba should come with a free packet of biscuits!


it should as costing me a fortune! Snaffling my way through a pack of digestives a week although I'm not complaining as Lidl's ones are really good lol, see I was thinking the same as you in turning to a pump but I'd only be interested in the Omnipod and not sure that's an option in my area xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Virtual smack on your butt, lesson learned, now wright down, I don't want a Chinese takeaway 100 times.


Yah, 1,000 times!!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> You maybe didn't make the best choice from the menu but don't let it put you off experimenting with Chinese


Barbara, I guess we’re a bit spoilt. When we lived in Bushey and then Watford we had a really superb Chinese takeaway nearby. Watford had a couple of excellent Chinese restaurants too. The takeaway was owned by the same family throughout and we grew along with them over the years. The couple couldn’t get their children interested in the business in any way.

We’ve subsequently found the Chinese takeaways here in NI generally very anglicised. The one across the road is poor, though there are a couple a bit further away that are quite good. I should have gone to the trouble of driving a bit further. I agree that you need to get to know their menu. Over a period of 25+ years we had a dozen favourite dishes. Since my diagnosis I’ve cut back on takeaways.

Good to chat. I hope your weather is better than our rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Lovely and sunny here. 7.2 @ 5.20am but went back to bed till 11 after watching The Sopranos... life of riley. Lol at the Scots, tears of laughter, set me up for the day. One of Mum's boyfriends was from Aberdeen, in all the decades I knew him I never understood a word he said. Irish is as bad, my schoolfriends used to ask me what my ol' Da was saying. 

Is that a cat by the woodburner? Good grief, I thought it was a dog! Cutiepie.


----------



## rebrascora

@HenryBennett 
Rain, rain and more rain here too sadly! Not enjoying trudging through mud everyday and worrying about rising water levels, as you do when you live in the bottom of a valley!


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


>


Thanks for that! 

Hilariously funny! 

That’s a problem with Siri too: never thought I had much, if any, of an Northern Irish accent; Siri problems initially told me otherwise but, the good thing is you can keep trying with a definition after saying the word or type in the alternatives Siri gives you & persevere until Siri gets used to your voice!


----------



## Lanny

Only because it’s YOU Dez, @MeeTooTeeTwo ! 

The Northern Irish are NOT as bad as that OR maybe I HAVEN’T been exposed so much to it being a nicely brought up Chinese girl who learnt her English in school: friends, growing up, have always said I don’t really have an accent; adults say I have a school’s accent!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo Im very offended, such fuc...g bad language!!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another wibbly-wobbly night with a false hypo and jelly babies, but - hey!


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Another wibbly-wobbly night with a false hypo and jelly babies, but - hey!
> 
> View attachment 16127


Congrats on the HS!!


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning for me. 
Not quite awake yet if I’m honest so give back to bed for a couple of hours. See you in a bit x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @Northerner on the HS. 
4.5 for me.
My first vaccine jab this afternoon. 

Dez


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning 8.4 for me.

congrats on his @Northerner


----------



## Gwynn

5.2 this morning at 6am. Cold out there this morning.

Weight is down to 66.8Kg. Getting closer to my goal which , hopefully, I should reach in February at some point. BMI is now 25.1

All good news.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.8 again for me today. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Specials @Mortherner & @Gwynn


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and down to 500mg Metformin from 2000mg per day   .


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 5.8  Nice to be in the 5’s again!

Finally finished the book & tried out the 12 tips for healthy sleep, called CBT-I & is better with longer lasting results than all types of sleeping pills, yesterday & had a nice, relatively easy kip! I found the lower temperature tip actually DOES work: no higher than 18C; my thermostat had been set at 25C due to the colder weather & kept waking up everytime it switched off when I felt cold! Paradoxically I thought I wouldn’t be able to sleep as 18C would be too cold but, it wasn’t & I even turned it down to 17C which felt a little on the cool side but, still comfortable! The thermostat did its thing, as usual, switching off & on but, the temperature gradient wasn’t so great & it didn’t wake me up feeling cold when the heater was off!  & a Lightbulb emoji!

A rather more refreshed, bright eyed & bushy tailed of late bunny this morning wishing you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your House Specials  @Gwynn and @Northerner


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
Congratulations on the HS @Northerner , it looks like your sensor is doing exactly the same as mine did for the first few days, hope it behaves itself soon!
Ooh, and congrats to @Gwynn too! Nearly missed that!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wayward 7.6 for me.
Nevermind that'll soon be sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.  

Nice to see the HS’s piling up already - well done those that have bagged one.

Well, I gave my laptop / zoom a good shake up yesterday - hopefully the issues I’ve been having are fixed. I’ll find out at Welsh class this afternoon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very happy eggy, I’ve only gone and got a HS, so budge over my fellow champs @Northerner and @Gwynn I’m on the 5.2 step with you. Congratulations by the way.
Fishmongers’ delivery today, looking forward to that as it’s the most excitement I get these days, barring getting a HS of course. Have a fab Friday and good luck to all those getting their jabs. Still awaiting my call, suppose I’ve another 10 days before the deadline.


----------



## goodybags

6.6 (@7am this morning) 
although I did wake up in the night and was 7.1 (@ 04:30) I guess that was the biscuits I had snacked on yesterday evening


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.3 this morning. At breakfast back up to 7.5.
This new sensor is behaving very oddly. The first 36 hours were fine, fairly accurate with finger pricks. Then yesterday after lunch suddenly showed a vertical line and a 15!!!! Finger prick was 11.  Had an extra unit, it dropped back down then stayed steady until tea. After a lowish carb tea it showed levels in the 10s when finger pricks were 7-8, then a jagged decline overnight to hypo this morning. I hope it behaves itself today.
Busy day today. Back to working at home, trying to book a phone consultation with GP and sorting out driving licence which has still not been reviewed by the DVLA despite them having it for weeks. It runs out on 23rd. I can drive under a Section 88 apparently but with doctors permission. Surgery say they have never heard of this. Need my licence sorting out as without it i can't get to work!
Anyway, have a good day everyone. Weather says its going to get colder


----------



## freesia

@Northerner @Gwynn and @eggyg congratulations on the HS.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Very wet, windy, cold and just bloody miserable to be honest here today, we are in the amber weather warning for heavy snow for the next few days but I'll believe it when I see it   

10.0 for me after a bad night, neighbours congregated at the top of the stairs until well after 1am so haven't had much sleep again

Oh Morrison's refunded me for the past BBE brownies at 8am this morning, hope they also get their staff trained in stock rotation and the pickers & packers checking dates!
xx


----------



## SaraKaya

Congrats @Northerner, @eggyg  and @Gwynn  on the House specials! Like buses today!
@freesia i hope you get the driving license thing sorted, it’s my biggest worry losing my license, despite being ok to drive you are vulnerable to the ‘system’ so fingers crossed! 
6.2 for me today. It’s active Friday today!! (Unfortunately it’s only a double walking day! ) so be interesting what happens to my levels today. So good to be in charge of my body now, different mind set to the ‘insulin controlling’ me one that I had at the beginning! Thank you everyone for helping me sort the Monster out!! X
Get the thermals out everyone it’s going to get cold!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.5 this morning,
Having the same problem with fog today, and it seems to be coming down quick and heavy ( or could be that I don't have me glasses on and the windows need a clean?!)
Be excellent all x


----------



## SueEK

A Len Goodman SEVEN today from a very foggy and dismal Brighton. 
So many HS’s, congrats to @Northerner , @Gwynn and @eggyg . Need to go out and get dog treats today. 
Have a good one all x


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg congratulations on the House Special


----------



## rebrascora

My levels are all over the place and it is interesting to read that others are finding their Libre's playing up a bit as my current one and the previous one have both got me doubting them a bit. 

Woke up this morning on 4.7 texted by sister whilst still in bed (5 mins) and then scanned again and 7.3 with an upward sloping arrow which I assumed was FOTF even though I hadn't set foot on the floor.... surely it should have been vertical to increase so much in 5 mins.... Anyway, jabbed my insulin and set the alarm for 10 mins to have a snooze as I was rather late to bed last night. Woke up when the alarm went off and down to 5.2 with no arrow at all! I am not in any way claiming an house special I am calling my morning fasting reading as 4.7 but just saying something is amiss. I know my levels almost always drop when I sleep but not in 10 mins! My first 6 months of use of Libre I have been absolutely confident to bolus and correct off them as they have always been pretty close when checked with a fingerprick and it has worked out great, but these last 2 sensors, like others have found, have given me unusual wiggly lines overnight and I have had some LO readings when I was actually in the 3s and just generally not behaving quite right. Do you think they may have changed the algorithm/calibration. Just seems weird that a few of us are noticing unusual results. 

Anyway, Congrats to @Northerner, @Gwynn and @eggyg. Great going this morning guys! Well done!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> which I assumed was FOTF even though I hadn't set foot on the floor...


Sometimes it's as little as RHFP (Raised Head From Pillow) for me!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Do you think they may have changed the algorithm/calibration. Just seems weird that a few of us are noticing unusual results.


My current one took several days to settle down overnight, but it was the second of a pair that I got together, with the same use by date, and the first one was spot on.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me. Weather forecast? “Rain all day”. As Captain Darling wrote in his diary: Bugger.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me this morning. Foggy again in West Berks.

@eggyg @Northerner and @Gwynn congrats on the HSs.


----------



## MAC2020

Anitram said:


> 5.1 on this bright and sunny Berkshire morning, so just missed out on an HS. A lot of them around this morning, though - congrats @Northerner @Gwynn and @eggyg.
> 
> Martin


I'm with @Anitram a tantalizingly close 5.1 for me today.

Congrats to @eggyg, @Northerner and @Gwynn for their HSs

Have a great day!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 4.8 this morning. A little low, but i'll take it.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Update on the DVLA issue
A GP (who i have never heard of at our surgery, locum or new)has refused me permission to drive when my licence runs out. She said no as soon as i said i wad type 1. She said that i needed my consultant to agree to me driving. I said i don't have one, i am under a DSN. She just said, sorry she can't help and would be refusing permission. I told her the DVLA said it could be any doctor but she still refused. I've rang Diabetes UK who are getting their advocacy team to get in touch but it may be a few days. My DSN isn't in today and i'm in class Monday so can't try her then. The local office is hoping to get another DSN to ring me today to see if they can do it or if they can email the surgery.
I feel really down, frustrated, angry, tearful. Why isn't anything ever easy


----------



## SaraKaya

@freesia  sending a hug. I hope the advocacy team can sort it or more simply a DSN! 
It’s so fragile sometimes isn’t!


----------



## rebrascora

@Anitram Sorry Martin, but we are not letting you claim HSs for averages! That is pushing your luck!  We could all sit half the morning testing until we got a number we liked the look of if we followed that logic! As a diet controlled Type 2 you already have a bit of an advantage to start with as you don't have to balance the bottom end of the range, just the top. It would be taking liberties to start testing different fingers to get one or worse still averaging them.


----------



## Docb

freesia said:


> Update on the DVLA issue
> A GP (who i have never heard of at our surgery, locum or new)has refused me permission to drive when my licence runs out. She said no as soon as i said i wad type 1. She said that i needed my consultant to agree to me driving. I said i don't have one, i am under a DSN. She just said, sorry she can't help and would be refusing permission. I told her the DVLA said it could be any doctor but she still refused. I've rang Diabetes UK who are getting their advocacy team to get in touch but it may be a few days. My DSN isn't in today and i'm in class Monday so can't try her then. The local office is hoping to get another DSN to ring me today to see if they can do it or if they can email the surgery.
> I feel really down, frustrated, angry, tearful. Why isn't anything ever easy


In your position I would also be e-mailing the surgery, for the attention of one of the senior partners, asking for this to be reviewed because it is your understanding is that their records will show that you have met the requirements for DVLA to continue your licence and as the holder of those records a doctor from the surgery can, and is obliged to, provide the necessary confirmation that you are fit to drive to the DVLA.  Hope you get it sorted soon.

Not reported in recently but a 5.3 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> Good point. Not to mention a shocking waste of test strips.Typing this while sat on the diabetes naughty step......


Clearly too much money in your household when you can fritter it away trying to buy yourself accolades!!


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Sending (((hugs))). Can't begin to imagine how frustrated and worried you must feel. Hope the Diabetes UK advocacy and @Docb's comments are helpful in sorting the matter.


----------



## Paulbreen

Afternoon all, a reasonable 6.2 this morning which I'm happy with now I know what my pump is trying to hold my BG at.
No other gossip or trivia to report just our snow has more or less melted and on that bombshell I'll wish everyone a great day and a relaxing weekend.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Still no broadband. 

Don't laugh - this is the maximum speed I've achieved with the BT 4G Mini Hub


----------



## freesia

Docb said:


> In your position I would also be e-mailing the surgery, for the attention of one of the senior partners, asking for this to be reviewed because it is your understanding is that their records will show that you have met the requirements for DVLA to continue your licence and as the holder of those records a doctor from the surgery can, and is obliged to, provide the necessary confirmation that you are fit to drive to the DVLA.  Hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> Not reported in recently but a 5.3 this morning.


Thanks @Docb, i've emailed them again asking for them to review the decision and referring them to "Assessing fitness to drive - a guide for medical professionals" at www gov.uk/dvla/fitness to drive. Just as i pressed send, i had a call from the surgery saying that my own doctor had seen my first email and wanted to speak to me on 15th. Its a week before the licence runs out but he knows me and my history so fingers crossed he'll help.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Thanks @Docb, i've emailed them again asking for them to review the decision and referring them to "Assessing fitness to drive - a guide for medical professionals" at www gov.uk/dvla/fitness to drive. Just as i pressed send, i had a call from the surgery saying that my own doctor had seen my first email and wanted to speak to me on 15th. Its a week before the licence runs out but he knows me and my history so fingers crossed he'll help.


Oh I hope you get it sorted @freesia that sounds an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Bexlee

A 7.4 for me this morning. 
money week to 1/2 term. I’m looking forward to a little non-screen time !


----------



## Inamuddle

@freesia that sounds awful. I have type 1, had retinopothy treatment and after several test have still been allowed to keep my licence. I don't know if i missed the previous part of your story but it sounds like the Doctor was out of order. If your licence has run out but you have applied for a new one i think you are still able to drive whilst they review your case x hug x


----------



## freesia

Thank


Bexlee said:


> Oh I hope you get it sorted @freesia that sounds an absolute nightmare.


Thanks @Bexlee. Fingers crossed my own GP will agree to it. One more week to half term. When we've not been in we've been online checking the work uploaded, giving feedback and making calls to children and parents. I've never spent so much time in front of a screen so can't imagine what its been like for you. Have a rest this weekend.


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> @freesia that sounds awful. I have type 1, had retinopothy treatment and after several test have still been allowed to keep my licence. I don't know if i missed the previous part of your story but it sounds like the Doctor was out of order. If your licence has run out but you have applied for a new one i think you are still able to drive whilst they review your case x hug x


Thanks @Inamuddle. The DVLA haven't refused my licence, its just in the queue for review and has been for several weeks now, i can't get any more information out of them. I can drive but only if a doctor agrees that i meet DVLA requirements. Hopefully my own GP will agree to it but as the appointment with him is a week before my licence expires its cutting it fine. Everyone, keep your fingers crossed for me.

Its been a horrible day today. I'm going to have a big glass of wine tonight.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening a Michael for me 2.1 and a lot of fun.

Congratulations on HS @Northerner, @Gwynn and @eggyg.

Take care stay safe/sane folks.


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Good evening a Michael for me 2.1 and a lot of fun.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Northerner, @Gwynn and @eggyg.
> 
> Take care stay safe/sane folks.


@KARNAK have something sweet/carbs down you quick. We don't want you going lower!


----------



## KARNAK

Already sorted @freesia, coffin won`t fit through the door here`s that glass of wine you needed.

Enjoy.


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Already sorted @freesia, coffin won`t fit through the door View attachment 16134here`s that glass of wine you needed.
> View attachment 16135
> Enjoy.


Thanks. I needed that and enjoyed it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - 8.2
Horrendous night with heavy rain, thunder and lightning.  Quite soporific though.  Just as the campo was drying out sufficiently for it to be walkable. Oh well, Missy and I will just have to walk the streets (Ooooh errr Matron).

The very best news arrived late afternoon when Pablo rang to say he was now clear of the virus and could return to work on Monday afternoon  - but not before he would come and get my flat battery sorted out.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all 8.6 for me.

have a good day x


----------



## Lanny

05:45 BS 5.3 

Watched both of this week’s episodes of Death in Paradise last night, 2 parter shown on Thursday & Friday, & it was pretty good: knew it was a 2 parter & waited to watch both together; 2 previous cast members came back temporarily is all I’ll say in case you intend to watch & haven’t yet! 

Nothing much else going on except to say that turning down the thermostat at night before going to bed is continuing to work & I don’t wake up everytime the heater switches off! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and its a straight 5.0 here. Weight 66.7Kg. All good.

Had a strange thing last night, my annoying tinnitus suddenly got worse on the right side and was accompanied with a slight numbness in the right ear. The increase in tinnitus and numbess have cleared this morning. Back to the old constant high pitched shreek. Got me a bit worried for a bit.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.4 for me this morning. 
Might get out for an early trog.  It's dry out at least - my trusty weather hound tells me!  
How you enjoy your weekend all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and no, I haven’t wet the bed! Up early as just couldn’t sleep, been awake since 5. Anyhoo, a very surprising 5.5 for me after an astonishingly high 10.8 at bedtime! Don’t know why at all, got home at 5pm after a 9 mile walk, absolutely starving and sweaty, low fours, so got the tea on ASAP, ratio 1:20 as obviously didn’t want to be in hypo territory at bedtime. So shocked to see that high number 5 hours after eating. And I thought I felt shattered because of the walk, could barely keep my eyes open all evening! Didn’t correct as corrections at bedtime make me nervous and just crossed my fingers and toes.  And here we are. I’ll never understand diabetes as long as I live. Have a super Saturday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well, no ill effects from my first vaccination yesterday. So far. 

Except maybe for a long and convoluted dream last night involving Stephen Fry, Bamber Grassgroin (from the early series of University Challenge), the International Space Station and an incredibly old Commodore Pet computer. 

Or perhaps, an unusual craving for pork sausages for breakfast. 

Oh and a 4.6 on my early morning jab and dab, which coincidently is the same as the outside temperature and also three times my current internet speed test result. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Been awake since about 3am. Honestly wish I’d had a better night of sleep but heigh ho. 
Anyway this morning for me clocks up a 6.1.


----------



## ColinUK

Just dozed off and woke myself up with an almighty snore!!!


----------



## SaraKaya

@MeeTooTeeTwo Bamber Grassgroin? I think you were watching a different University Challenge to me! Was it the Carry on version?
It’s a 6.3 for me, can we make this figure the new HS it seems to be my favourite number!! 
activity Friday was attempted two wet walks cut short but I managed 15,000 steps so still better than staying in sat sitting!


----------



## goodybags

on a cold Saturday morning 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A cute little 5.0 for me.

Have you ever been given an explanation for your tinnitus @Gwynn ? Mine sometimes goes into overdrive too - glad to hear it’s returned to the just usual background noise.

I had to laugh at your comment @eggyg - “I’ll never understand diabetes...”. Every time I meet a new diabetes medic or nurse, the tell me to “look for the patterns, and adjust accordingly”. What patterns are they on about? They make it sound so easy!


----------



## MAC2020

4.8 for me today. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well used my last Aviva test strip at bedtime last night so this morning on the Contour Next One it was 7.5 with a Libre scan of 7.6, my case feels so empty given that the meter is  so much smaller! lol

Absolutely bucketing here and mum has to do Lidl's today, she isn't best amused!
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, managed a lovely sunny horse exercising session yesterday, we did a bit of jumping in the all weather arena, the ground is still too much of a mud bath to contemplate hacking over the fields and the roads get a bit boring, for horse and rider alike.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Sounds very damp outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me 2 days in a row.

lmao Grassgroin!


----------



## SB2015

Woke with a reading of 4.0.  A bit too close for comfort.

A beautiful sunny but cold morning.  Determined to get out today after having spent the whole day yesterday busy inside and just didn’t fit in a walk.

Have a good day.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Currently watching the cricket and looking forward to the Six Nations kicking off later.


Snap! Root is superb.


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> lmao Grassgroin!


'What has green pubic hair and an IQ of 180?'


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a night where the graph shows i hovered just out of range all night, its still a 9.6 this morning .
Cleaning and vaccuuming today. Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Struggled to get a sensible reading this morning so left it for an hour and then got a 5.3.
Been out for 10k run since before the weather turns bad. I see @Bloden and others talking tinnitus...   drives me mad day and night!!!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Flower

Morning all. Oh yes I’ve only got an elusive 5.2 after correcting an 18.2 from a wonky cannula last evening. The roller coaster continues its thrilling ride 

It’s a beautiful sunny morning for now, off to the local slightly bigger shop to buy stuff. I had a phone call for a new plaster cast on Monday at 9am I was so excited about it I forgot my only other diary entry for the year was a food delivery at Monday at 9am! Changed the food delivery but next date is the 22nd. 

Have a good day out there and keep safe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> 'What has green pubic hair and an IQ of 180?'


Yes Alan that was that golden oldie joke I had in mind but could only remember the punchline. 

 Which now reminds me of this Tommy Cooper classic
Two cannibals are eating a clown, one says to the other........."does this taste funny to you?"


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Wow 10 hours sleep last night, must have needed it, very unusual for me!  Could have stayed in bed too, on this gloomy wet morning  4.3 for me on my sub-par sensor


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all. Oh yes I’ve only got an elusive 5.2 after correcting an 18.2 from a wonky cannula last evening. The roller coaster continues its thrilling ride
> 
> It’s a beautiful sunny morning for now, off to the local slightly bigger shop to buy stuff. I had a phone call for a new plaster cast on Monday at 9am I was so excited about it I forgot my only other diary entry for the year was a food delivery at Monday at 9am! Changed the food delivery but next date is the 22nd.
> 
> Have a good day out there and keep safe


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK glad you’re feeling better Ted.
@Michael12421 very good news about Pablo and your dead battery!!
@Flower congrats on the HS
@Northerner - and the answer is??
6,5 for me after a lay in this morning. Very strange dreams last night, have been having a few of those lately for some reason. Yet again nothing planned for the weekend, where do you go, who do you see when we’re not allowed out. Our parks are too full for a walk and I’m bored of walking the roads. Oh well.
Have a good day x


----------



## Michael12421

@Flower congrats on the House Special


----------



## ColinUK

@Flower  congrats!! On the house special of course


----------



## RirisR

Morning all straight 7 for me today.


----------



## Gwynn

Nope no explanation for the tinnitus. Had it since I was about 15 years old, getting progressively more intrusive. I guess that I am just faulty.

My battle with Excel VBA yesterday was won after many hours of 'fiddling' with the code and several 'Ive given up' phases. Tutned out to be a really odd excel 'special' nasty. Pleased that I got it sorted as it affected the core of my App which I rely on.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Flower well done on the HS.  

@Northerner I've just noticed your profile banner. I saw this in Sainsbury's around Christmas time. But when I came back later to buy it they had no stock.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Great run on treadmill last night, say run but jog really, but 40 mins in time to my dance music, got a great buzz after.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gwynn said:


> Nope no explanation for the tinnitus. Had it since I was about 15 years old, getting progressively more intrusive. I guess that I am just faulty.


I suffer from mild tinnitus as well








						Tinnitus Therapy Pro - Apps on Google Play
					

Treat tonal tinnitus with this professional 'notch therapy' app.




					play.google.com
				



This app plays pink noise for you and can help relieve it

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.0 @ 8.37 and a text to say make an appointment for my jab but none for Mum, but she's more at risk than me! Not best pleased.


----------



## Paulbreen

Gwynn said:


> Good morning and its a straight 5.0 here. Weight 66.7Kg. All good.
> 
> Had a strange thing last night, my annoying tinnitus suddenly got worse on the right side and was accompanied with a slight numbness in the right ear. The increase in tinnitus and numbess have cleared this morning. Back to the old constant high pitched shreek. Got me a bit worried for a bit.


God a fellow tinnitus sufferer too Gwynn, funny enough mine is right ear too you have my sympathy it drives me mad sometimes, it often changes pitch and loudness with me


----------



## Paulbreen

Another 7.2 this morning it’s becoming a habit this last week but I can’t complain about it at least it’s stable.
Have a great day everyone and batten down the hatches we have a big storm starting and I believe it’s heading west, apparently lots of snow


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me today but Libre reads a bit low and to be honest I am not even that unhappy with a 3.8. I'm either hypo or double figures at the moment and the occasional hypo relieves the monotony of injecting apparently ineffective insulin corrections every two hours. Went to bed on 11 and had a slow steady descent, so for most of the night I was reasonably in range which is better than I manage during the day! I have been upping Levemir doses but really must get out for some exercise as I am sure that is the key. The combination of weather being shocking and GGs needing more attention has meant I am struggling for time and motivation. Need to set myself a very easy target to get started again. I should be going shopping today for chicken feed as well as owner feed but I am going to see if I can stretch things out until Monday as it will hopefully be quieter then. Water levels were scary here at home last night having lashed it down most of the day but thankfully it eased off overnight so I am breathing a sigh of relief until the next deluge arrives. Everything is so water logged!

@Flower Many congratulations on your House Special. Hope the roller coaster levels out soon but great that you managed to catch it at the optimum point on the ride!... That's skill!!  Good luck with your new cast. Who would believe that with an empty calendar, the only 2 fixtures could clash! 
@Michael12421 So relieved that Pablo is better and clear of the virus. Hope your car starts OK and hasn't been left with the handbrake on! Pleased to see you with a higher reading this morning. Was worried that you might be heading for a bad episode when you were a bit low yesterday. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo Dez I am impressed that you managed to download a photo when your broadband speed is zilch.... well done!.... must have taken a lot of pedaling! You have my heart felt sympathies dealing with BT/Openreach. They have clearly not improved in the last 15+years. I honestly don't know why anyone stays with them.... Ok, I know we can't really avoid Openreach but they seem to work better with other communications companies, even though they used to be part of BT. I am so frustrated for you just reading your reports. The level of miscommunication would make a good comedy sketch and so similar to my bad experiences with them but utterly frustrating! At least you won't have a problem with lockdown hair as you will have pulled it all out!


----------



## freesia

@Flower congratulations on the HS


----------



## eggyg

C


Flower said:


> Morning all. Oh yes I’ve only got an elusive 5.2 after correcting an 18.2 from a wonky cannula last evening. The roller coaster continues its thrilling ride
> 
> It’s a beautiful sunny morning for now, off to the local slightly bigger shop to buy stuff. I had a phone call for a new plaster cast on Monday at 9am I was so excited about it I forgot my only other diary entry for the year was a food delivery at Monday at 9am! Changed the food delivery but next date is the 22nd.
> 
> Have a good day out there and keep safe


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Flower well done on the HS.
> 
> @Northerner I've just noticed your profile banner. I saw this in Sainsbury's around Christmas time. But when I came back later to buy it they had no stock.
> View attachment 16137


Ugh!  I can't stand mayo, I'm afraid!


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> @Northerner - and the answer is??


Bamber Grassgroin!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all, a very later check in today - 6.8 this morning, a bit high again, but ah well.

Afternoon of rugby today with the Six Nations kicking off..... England for the grand slam this year ? 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Northerner said:


> Ugh!  I can't stand mayo, I'm afraid!


Not even the lovely original Heinz Salad Cream?


----------



## Kaylz

@Bazzlejet I can't bring myself to like your whole post lol so I like the waking figure part haha xx


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Not even the lovely original Heinz Salad Cream?


Ewwww!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Bazzlejet said:


> Afternoon of rugby today with the Six Nations kicking off..... England for the grand slam this year ?


Here’s hoping.


----------



## HenryBennett

For the slightly older people here, Bamber Grassgroin makes me think of Reggie Boozealot.


----------



## SaraKaya

Oh the lovely Reginald Bosenquet!! They don’t make news readers like that anymore he was often channelling his inner Jackie Weaver ( if you don’t know who Jackie is just type it into a search engine and enjoy) on News at Ten!
@Flower congrats on the HS!!
Have got coal, logs and kindling I am hunkering down ready for the arrival of Darcy!!


----------



## HenryBennett

SaraKaya said:


> They don’t make news readers like that anymore


They certainly don’t. Especially with his tail piece at the end of the news. But was he hamming it up, or had he had a few drinks? I never knew.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SaraKaya said:


> Oh the lovely Reginald Bosenquet!! They don’t make news readers like that anymore he was often channelling his inner Jackie Weaver


 Jackie Weaver was on The Last Leg last night. What a marvellous lady!


----------



## Inamuddle

Another 8 and rising this morning. I was wondering where to post the following, but so many threads and so little time (i wish) i have never watched so much tv in all my life as i have this winter. I was totally addicted to the series Father Brown after the lunchtime news. That has now been replaced with The Mallorca files. Yesterday the detectives were searching for a missing diabetic. They found his insulin pen and later when they discovered him on the verge of death the woman detective got out the insulin pen (looked like novorapid)  and just jabbed the man. Hey presto he suddenly recovered. I completly lost it, it may have just been a story but 1 she didn't dial up any insulin 2 she seemed to just jab it in the chest, 3 nobody would recover that quickly. WHILST ITS ONLY A STORY i know....it reminded me of the times when i have been hypo and people around me have tried to get me to take my insulin. It was infact a downright dangerous thing to show and i had nightmares about it. Oh i would have preferred Bamber Gasgoine!


----------



## Kaylz

@Inamuddle I feel your frustration, things like that wind me up too, in Casualty for instance, or Kerry in Emmerdale is supposed to be Type 1 but you never see her test or anything, just the bad hypo's or eye problems etc

My dad and his GF are both "trained" first aiders but when I asked them what they would do if I was hypo replied with "give you insulin" when I said no you give me sugar my dad actually told me I was wrong! xx


----------



## freesia

@Inamuddle and @Kaylz i agree with you both. Very few people know anything about it and often say "you can't eat that". There does need to be more information out there. I've put a leaflet in our staffroom about what to do if i have a hypo i can't deal with though not sure if many people have read it. The people i work closely with check on me if i've gone to treat a hypo and they are really good. Pity its not publicised generally though.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @Inamuddle and @Kaylz i agree with you both. Very few people know anything about it and often say "you can't eat that". There does need to be more information out there. I've put a leaflet in our staffroom about what to do if i have a hypo i can't deal with though not sure if many people have read it. The people i work closely with check on me if i've gone to treat a hypo and they are really good. Pity its not publicised generally though.


I also agree @Kaylz @freesia and @Inamuddle I’m having issues getting some colleagues to understand things and the fact sometimes I actually have no control over it and things like how about you work part time to prevent hypos ? Mmmm really that won’t help - a lack of education or possibly ignorance


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s very hard trying to educate people . As I keep saying to my parents I can eat anything I just choose to eat a low carb diet . I’m lucky my manager read and read about type 1 so that he could support me


----------



## Lanny

04:15 BS 5.7  Still in the 5’s!

Binge watched all 4 episodes of the 2nd series of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK: still a little bit off kilter with the judges for the 1st two episodes; then, got the hang of it again, more or the less the entire 1st series to get in line with the judges viewpoint, & got it right with the 3rd & 4th episodes!  Who would have EVER thought that I, in italics, would enjoy watching drag: maybe STILL not getting it ENTIRELY; getting there bit by bit & it’s still an education!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- am looking forward to seeing more episodes IF there’s more: on a bit of a cliffhanger with the preview of the next episode at the end of episode 4?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 7.4


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 this morning, no snow as yet, expected to see some overnight but it is raining out there.
Had a zoom quiz last night at church, didn't feel very clever at start, scores proved that later!

Have a blessed day everyone,
Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 again today at 6am. A good start to the day.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Good morning all.
9.0 for me (rolls eyes!) And it was all going so well. Rethink and reset are the words that shall guide my day today and tomorrow I hope to be 'there' cos today just ain't happening! 
Strength to all who are struggling in what ever way X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this am. 
It's cold and frosty out, so back to bed with my Sunday cryptic crossword. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!   9.1 here...oops, a JB too far before bed. Oh well...

Got to do some turbo-charged knitting today. One of my oldest friends is 50 next weekend, so I need to finish knitting her present...like, yesterday!...so that I can get it in the post asap.

Keep warm folks.


----------



## HenryBennett

Self explanatory. On the exercise bike today. 6.5 this morning after a home made beef curry last night.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. None of the forecast snow here overnight either, just more rain.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Not best amused today, upstairs neighbours were in all day yesterday yet waited until 10pm to start dragging furniture around, 10:30pm and the washing machine starts rattling our kitchen light, 10:45pm and they start slamming the house door, running up and down the stairs and running in and out the back door pressing the button each time which makes a high pitched screeching noise (right outside my bedroom window!)

Despite lack of sleep and feeling very frustrated it's a 7.3 for me, up from 6.6 at bedtime last night after a few biscuits (so what!)

A thin dusting of snow covers the ground (don't know how considering it didn't stop raining/sleeting/wet snowing at all yesterday!) but apparently should see more snow today, again, I'll believe it when I see it
xx


----------



## Paulbreen

A nice comfortable 5.0 this morning, a little snow overnight and mad crazy wind, a bit disappointed really, my inner child love the snow.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## ColinUK

Windy today. Snow forecast. 6.1 
Another day of eating what’s in the fridge before going back on the exante shakes for a couple of weeks to nudge the weight down again. 
Exercise is hard as I live in a built up area and am trying to stay socially distant and responsible. Also it’s cold out and I’m soft southern poof who thinks rain will obviously cause me to melt lol
That said I’m going for a walk down to the river (Thames) and back now.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 on the south coast, no snow so feel disappointed TBH.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

No snow here and not raining at the moment.

Got to sort some tracks out to send to a producer today. A side project with the first singer of my first band.  A bit of dancy psychedelia. Not my usual stuff but it was fun.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.6 for me today


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all an 8 for me.
Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

It’s snowing quite heavily here now. It’s a bit wet but won’t take too much change to settle.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.6 when i woke. 6.1 when i had breakfast. Not much planned for today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A very nice 5.1 after a Ginger Nut in bed, oh and I had a biscuit too!  No snow ooop North, we weren’t forecast any TBF. It looks cold out though, must force ourselves out for a walk, I might even put a coat on @ColinUK! Have a super Sunday and stay safe.


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning everyone, it’s 5.6 for me this morning! A lovely long walk yesterday and a salmon, spinach, leeks and cream cheese with celeriac extravaganza last night helped keep things on the straight and narrow!
Sara x


----------



## rebrascora

5.5 for me this morning but it took 5 lift tablets through the night to get me there even though I dialed my Levemir back half a unit and still didn't fit any formal exercise in yesterday. Even more shocking is the fact that I had a fish and chip supper last night.... Sorry fellow "low carbers" but I went off piste for the first time in an awful long time! 
I was 5.7 before eating (7.15pm). Injected 5 units of Fiasp and ate pretty much straight away. Just had a small portion.... tail end of fish in batter and about 15 chips, mostly smaller ones. The fish was absolutely gorgeous.... so moist and tender.... and the chips were pretty good too and the batter crunchy. Yum! BG peaked at 7.7 an hour and a half later and was stable mid 6s at bedtime. Fully expected it to rise through the night but dropped into the red twice!   May need to do more fish supper experiments this year!

@Michael12421 Did Pablo manage to get your car started and perhaps out for a little run?

@Iwillgetthere Sending (((hugs))) cos it sounds like you need them. Sometimes the more I try the less things work and I need to hit the point when I think "stuff this" and be more relaxed for a couple of days for it all to work better. My fish supper last night was a prime example. If I was doing really well with my control, I would not have risked my good stats by even contemplating it, but things are going rubbish despite my best efforts and my TIR is at an all time low and BG levels are in double figures nearly more than in range, so I had nothing to lose and even though I hypoed twice through the night I feel so much better for being more relaxed and just "going for it" and being almost "normal" for one evening! Not sure if that makes any sense to you but hope you find a way forward that works for you. XX


----------



## Flower

Morning all, 10.0 argh! my diabetes has been taken over by an erratic force. How is the diabetes fairy by the way?

House cleaning and moving stuff from one place to another on the menu of fun today.

Have a good day, stay safe out there


----------



## RirisR

Morning all a 6.9 for me this am two nice suprises didn't expect that
after pigging out on supper and Fish is the secret to losing weight (for me)
weight dropped the stubborn pound I couldn't shift Yeah !!


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. A very nice 5.1 after a Ginger Nut in bed, oh and I had a biscuit too!  No snow ooop North, we weren’t forecast any TBF. It looks cold out though, must force ourselves out for a walk, I might even put a coat on @ColinUK! Have a super Sunday and stay safe.


 I prefer a Brunette but each to their own.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

rebrascora said:


> 5.5 for me this morning but it took 5 lift tablets through the night to get me there even though I dialed my Levemir back half a unit and still didn't fit any formal exercise in yesterday. Even more shocking is the fact that I had a fish and chip supper last night.... Sorry fellow "low carbers" but I went off piste for the first time in an awful long time!
> I was 5.7 before eating (7.15pm). Injected 5 units of Fiasp and ate pretty much straight away. Just had a small portion.... tail end of fish in batter and about 15 chips, mostly smaller ones. The fish was absolutely gorgeous.... so moist and tender.... and the chips were pretty good too and the batter crunchy. Yum! BG peaked at 7.7 an hour and a half later and was stable mid 6s at bedtime. Fully expected it to rise through the night but dropped into the red twice!   May need to do more fish supper experiments this year!
> 
> @Michael12421 Did Pablo manage to get your car started and perhaps out for a little run?
> 
> @Iwillgetthere Sending (((hugs))) cos it sounds like you need them. Sometimes the more I try the less things work and I need to hit the point when I think "stuff this" and be more relaxed for a couple of days for it all to work better. My fish supper last night was a prime example. If I was doing really well with my control, I would not have risked my good stats by even contemplating it, but things are going rubbish despite my best efforts and my TIR is at an all time low and BG levels are in double figures nearly more than in range, so I had nothing to lose and even though I hypoed twice through the night I feel so much better for being more relaxed and just "going for it" and being almost "normal" for one evening! Not sure if that makes any sense to you but hope you find a way forward that works for you. XX


It certainly does make alot of sense!  Thank you for your hugs, your words and thoughts and for the description of your fish supper I can almost taste the crispy batter! A reset and recharge and I will get there xxx


----------



## MAC2020

5.3 for me this morning. Had some sweet treats last night so hope to exercise it off today. Although it's snowing outside...


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> No snow ooop North,


Speak for yourself Elaine!  May need to check on a map but I don't think you are any further north than me.
We have a white smattering here in the bottom of the valley and I would be surprised if there isn't a couple of inches or more up the hill. Like @Kaylz (who is definitely further north than both of us, I am really surprised that it is lying as it was so desperately wet yesterday!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Speak for yourself Elaine!  May need to check on a map but I don't think you are any further north than me.
> We have a white smattering here in the bottom of the valley and I would be surprised if there isn't a couple of inches or more up the hill. Like @Kaylz (who is definitely further north than both of us, I am really surprised that it is lying as it was so desperately wet yesterday!


We’re west you’re east and I believe it’s going to hit over there but saying that I’m sat watching little snow flutters flying around. It’s very cold, 1 degree and quite snow cloudy just now, it must be blowing over from yours! It’ll lay here as it’s very dry. The BBC need to update their weather app!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Moooorning!   9.1 here...oops, a JB too far before bed. Oh well...
> 
> Got to do some turbo-charged knitting today. One of my oldest friends is 50 next weekend, so I need to finish knitting her present...like, yesterday!...so that I can get it in the post asap.
> 
> Keep warm folks.


I’m just imagining  you knitting at 50 mph and sparks flying off the needles! Be careful nothing catches  fire.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HenryBennett said:


> View attachment 16140
> 
> Self explanatory. On the exercise bike today. 6.5 this morning after a home made beef curry last night.


Henry is that the Dark Sky app? If not which one is it. I had a premium copy on Android, but a month later they ditched the Android version and now there's only an Apple version. 

It's a shame because it was incredibly accurate.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> As a Welshman I was delighted for the Scots yesterday, although it does make our trip to Murrayfield next week a little more daunting.


I decided not to mention it because the majority of members are English lol

@rebrascora it's flurrying at the moment but only tiny flakes, sky looks full of it though xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1 on a cloudy day, hospital tomorrow for a scan and stitches out.

@eggyg hope you wear more than a coat or you`ll come back with a frozen Foo Foo valve.


Maca44 said:


> I prefer a Brunette but each to their own.


My budgie is a Brunette @Maca44, any good to you? 

Girlfriend had the vaccine yesterday, not happy.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## Christy

@KARNAK   hi, are you ok? You're keeping a low profile so I hope you're ok. We need some of your humour to cheer us up. Sending you hugs and good vibes


----------



## Christy

Christy said:


> @KARNAK   hi, are you ok? You're keeping a low profile so I hope you're ok. We need some of your humour to cheer us up. Sending you hugs and good vibes





KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.1 on a cloudy day, hospital tomorrow for a scan and stitches out.
> 
> @eggyg hope you wear more than a coat or you`ll come back with a frozen Foo Foo valve.
> 
> My budgie is a Brunette @Maca44, any good to you? View attachment 16142
> 
> Girlfriend had the vaccine yesterday, not happy.View attachment 16141
> 
> Take care folks stay safe.


And there you are sneaking in a post just before me! Not sure about your taste in girlfriends....


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> I decided not to mention it because the majority of members are English lol
> 
> @rebrascora it's flurrying at the moment but only tiny flakes, sky looks full of it though xx


How very tactful of you @Kaylz.


----------



## rebrascora

@KARNAK Good to see you posting this morning Ted. Hope you are feeling a bit better. Your humour is certainly on top form!


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Henry is that the Dark Sky app? If not which one is it. I had a premium copy on Android, but a month later they ditched the Android version and now there's only an Apple version.
> 
> It's a shame because it was incredibly accurate.


Yes, it’s Dark Sky. I was put onto it by a bbq pal because its short term forecasting, as you say, is very accurate. Apple bought it up and cut the Android version. You had to pay for the IOS version, so maybe Apple getting their own back. Have you looked for it recently as I’ve a very faint bell ringing to say that they’ve now relaunched an Android version.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> I decided not to mention it because the majority of members are English lol



It did make me smile, tee hee.


----------



## KARNAK

Christy said:


> And there you are sneaking in a post just before me! Not sure about your taste in girlfriends....


I was recommended to her by @Lanny, she has a taste of the Orient  rubbery.


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations Scotland, no need to be shy @Kaylz give credit when its deserved.


----------



## SaraKaya

@Kaylz you deserved the win! I thought Cameron Redpath was fabulous! England missed out on him because Mr Eddie Jones probably wouldn’t give him a regular start so glad Gregor kept the faith and played him. 
@KARNAK glad to see you back posting! 
I hate to break it to you Ted but I think the girlfriend might just be after you for your Trill!!! X 
The sun has just come out here so going to grab my trowel and get out in the garden!!


----------



## grovesy

Here in Essex  it has been snowing all morning, some like dust, other heavier but not settling at the moment.


----------



## KARNAK

SaraKaya said:


> I hate to break it to you Ted but I think the girlfriend might just be after you for your Trill!!! X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, it’s Dark Sky. I was put onto it by a bbq pal because its short term forecasting, as you say, is very accurate. Apple bought it up and cut the Android version. You had to pay for the IOS version, so maybe Apple getting their own back. Have you looked for it recently as I’ve a very faint bell ringing to say that they’ve now relaunched an Android version.


Yes Henry, I used it a lot during the first half of last year when for choosing the best time to go out for my (daily) exercise, it was 99%+ accurate. I'm using Shadow Weather at the moment, which is a lot less accurate and has resulted in me getting soaked through on a number of occasions. Will have a look again when I've got enough bandwidth to download from Google Play.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> How is the diabetes fairy by the way?


Ought to be harmless at the moment, she's in secure lockdown  I'd better check on her astral projection capabilities, although the lead-lined Iron Maiden and 25 inch concrete casing normally takes care of that


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Congratulations Scotland, no need to be shy @Kaylz give credit when its deserved.


I did see a comment on FB that Scotland seem to be doing better at sport since the pubs got closed for lockdown...


----------



## KARNAK

Oh didn`t see that Alan just read the jailers are being made redundant.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Gale blowing in the cat flap brrr. 6.8 @ 6.20am


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> Gale blowing in the cat flap


Is that a euphemism for something?


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> I was recommended to her by @Lanny, she has a taste of the Orient  rubbery.


Ted! @KARNAK  WHAT are you like? Giving everyone on here the wrong impression of me!


----------



## Bloden

KARNAK said:


> rubbery.


Eh? Behave, Ted.


----------



## grovesy

SaraKaya said:


> @Kaylz you deserved the win! I thought Cameron Redpath was fabulous! England missed out on him because Mr Eddie Jones probably wouldn’t give him a regular start so glad Gregor kept the faith and played him.
> @KARNAK glad to see you back posting!
> I hate to break it to you Ted but I think the girlfriend might just be after you for your Trill!!! X
> The sun has just come out here so going to grab my trowel and get out in the garden!!


Mid afternoon it decided to settle, so we now have a covering of snow now!


----------



## KARNAK

Ditto said:


> Good day all. Gale blowing in the cat flap brrr. 6.8 @ 6.20am


Hi @Ditto surely you meant pussy flap.

Sorry @HenryBennett beat you to it.


----------



## Lanny

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Ditto surely you meant pussy flap.
> 
> Sorry @HenryBennett beat you to it.


TED! There’s NO subtlety about YOU!


----------



## Christy

Lanny said:


> TED! There’s NO subtlety about YOU!


That's what we LOVE about @KARNAK !!


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Ted! @KARNAK  WHAT are you like? Giving everyone on here the wrong impression of me!


What moi wouldn`t dream of it Lanny, your too precious to upset you, know anymore ladies to 
introduce me to? the one before was very small I think it was a he/she, mind you never been out
with a 50" tv before it was Korean called Samsung, never know do you but thanks anyway.


----------



## KARNAK

Bloden said:


> Eh? Behave, Ted.


Sorry @Bloden not in the vocabulary, as Alexa would say, yeah right.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, it’s Dark Sky. I was put onto it by a bbq pal because its short term forecasting, as you say, is very accurate. Apple bought it up and cut the Android version. You had to pay for the IOS version, so maybe Apple getting their own back. Have you looked for it recently as I’ve a very faint bell ringing to say that they’ve now relaunched an Android version.


I don’t ever recall paying for the iOS version of Dark Sky. Not that I’d object to paying a one off fee for it because it is so ridiculously accurate.


----------



## ColinUK

Good to see you back and posting Ted! @KARNAK


----------



## ColinUK

Stats for the week... stable. And with less deviation than last week. That’s not too bad. 

And back on the exante shakes from tomorrow for a couple of weeks I reckon. Weight has crept up too much for comfort even though BG has behaved itself.


Oh and nothing to report on the second date front. 
We text. We even chat on the phone. Sometimes for quite a while. And we seem to get on. 
We FaceTimed and watched the same rubbish film on Netflix and had a giggle.  But when I suggest meeting for another walk he’s keen but seems unable, or unwilling, to firm anything up. (Ooh Matron!)

Anyway, I’ll ease back the contact and see if he contacts me over the next couple of days. If not then I’ll call on Wednesday and suggest putting something in the diary for next week. I’d rather completely miss Valentine’s weekend.

 And talking of watching stuff, did anyone else watch the musicals thing on BBC1 tonight?


----------



## KARNAK

Nice result Colin, a bit at a time with your date he probably thinks the same
as you but may have had a bad experience and just being cautious.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

7.4 at 4am but yes I will take that. And it is snowing- weather hound came back in with white flakes on him. Snowing or dandruff


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 today, may venture out later but could be more of a walk than a run.
Not sure what it's like underfoot...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 this morning. Good.

Very tired this morning after a lot of exercise yesterday. Oddly my weight has gone up a fraction! Such is life.

I may venture out early (early? 8am?) To Sainsburys to get some fruit.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today  Greeted by lying snow this morning - not a fan!


----------



## SueEK

Nasty 8.4 today! Snowed for hours yesterday but not heavily and ground so wet it didn’t lay, slight smattering this morning. Off to work. Have a good one x


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s 8.1 for me. Had a horrendous night sleep lost an old colleague yesterday to Covid and it has really taken the wind from my sails.

keep safe all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2m for me today. 
Stay safe and warm.
Dez


----------



## goodybags

5.5 today


----------



## Maca44

4.1 and again disappointed it isn't all white outside, got work this afternoon but must rest my treadmill legs.


----------



## SB2015

An early start today, and a 4.6 to greet me.

Well done on your House Special @Gwynn 
I hope work has settled down more recently @SueEK 

Wintery days but dry here, unless we venture off solid paths on our walks.  All of the tracks are now deep mud especially around the stiles.  We have had a smattering of snow but nothing is sticking around.  I so want to build a snowman.  Anyone else got pictures of theirs?

Keep warm


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 this morning. At work today.


----------



## Lanny

07:15 BS 5.3 

No sign of snow yet here but, it’s forecast! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Nothing much to report & I’m just listening to the new audiobook, the full thing this time & not abridged like the previous one, of Howl’s Moving Castle: I CAN actually read along with this recording; couldn’t read along with the abridged version as good as the performance was!  I love that book & lost count of how many times I’ve read it: being a children’s book I was only made aware of it by the Studio Ghibli animation film; watched that many times too & love it but, there are differences between the book & film!


----------



## ColinUK

Veenorthants said:


> Morning it’s 8.1 for me. Had a horrendous night sleep lost an old colleague yesterday to Covid and it has really taken the wind from my sails.
> 
> keep safe all


I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. 
If it helps then tell us about the person.


----------



## ColinUK

Starting of the week with a whopping 6.8 this morning. And sniffles so I think it’s probably related to a cold.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Looks like a thin covering of snow. Might need to put big coat on when I venture out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, slight sprinkling of snow here, and it looks cold out, don’t think I’ll venture out today. I’ve got a facetime arranged with an old friend over a cup of coffee, so we can catch up on everything we haven’t been doing.


----------



## rebrascora

It is a bit cosy on the 5.5 step this morning but I see that I am in good company and cosy is rather desirable on a cold winter morning. We have the same covering of white stuff that was there when I came in from evening stables last night but I believe we have more due today. @SB2015 It is a long way off enough to make a snowman though and surprisingly, not sticky enough! It is like fine dry hail and is drifting a little on smooth surfaces like rooftops and pavements..... as much as less than half an inch of snow can drift!! Will be heading up the hill to do my fortnightly shop today and I imagine there will be more snow up in Consett as it is quite high. 

@Veenorthants So sorry to hear about your old colleague becoming a victim to Covid. It is sad and unsettling and brings you closer to the reality of this pandemic when it claims someone you know. Sleep seems to be so important to good BG readings. I hope you are able to get a good night's rest tonight.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a new week.7.2 slightly better than it has been.

There’s a good covering of snow here so that’s a fail for me going on the bus to the hospital to get a new plaster cast. I fall over enough normal time without trying winter sports!

Hope everyone is doing ok out there


----------



## SaraKaya

A 6.3 for me this morning.
@Veenorthants sorry to hear about your friend. Sending a hug. It’s just pants sometimes isn’t it?
Take care everyone keep warm.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 for me.

Really sorry to hear about your friend @Veenorthants. Take care. Xx


----------



## ColinUK

Flower said:


> Morning all, it’s a new week.7.2 slightly better than it has been.
> 
> There’s a good covering of snow here so that’s a fail for me going on the bus to the hospital to get a new plaster cast. I fall over enough normal time without trying winter sports!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok out there


Don’t walk. Get yourself a traditional three horse troika sleigh instead and arrive in style!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.9 for me on a chilly Scottish day, had 2 Lifts before bolusing for breakfast as an odd couple of days BG wise (come on, who wants to tell me off or question me on this one? )

Some snow lying with more forecast until Wednesday at the moment


@Veenorthants so sorry to hear about your friend, sending hugs
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 5.9 for me on a chilly Scottish day, had 2 Lifts before bolusing for breakfast as an odd couple of days BG wise (come on, who wants to tell me off or question me on this one? )
> 
> Some snow lying with more forecast until Wednesday at the moment
> View attachment 16149
> 
> @Veenorthants so sorry to hear about your friend, sending hugs
> xx


If only someone had closed that gate to keep all the snow in!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny and snowy morning! A nice round 6. Don’t think we’ll be venturing out today, my boots are clarted up with mud from yesterday’s walk and they need cleaned and re waterproofed. That’s my excuse anyways! Have a good day if you can.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this sunny and snowy morning! A nice round 6. Don’t think we’ll be venturing out today, my boots are clarted up with mud from yesterday’s walk and they need cleaned and re waterproofed. That’s my excuse anyways! Have a good day if you can.


In this weather I just walk mine right into the shower as soon as I’m back indoors. Don’t even bother taking them off before giving them a hose down.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> If only someone had closed that gate to keep all the snow in!


LOL, that's it back on at the moment with some rather large flakes, just hope it doesn't get too bad or they will stop the buses and Bruce will have to find an alternative way to get home from work  xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> In this weather I just walk mine right into the shower as soon as I’m back indoors. Don’t even bother taking them off before giving them a hose down.


Good idea, but I’ve have to walk up the stairs and get clart all over my stair carpet, then I would have to shampoo that, but first I’d need to go to Tesco to hire a Rug Doctor, but I can’t as I’m shielding so will have to do a Click and Collect and the first slot is on 31st February 2024! I’ll give them to Mr Eggy to do, as usual. Or I could get the builders in and have a downstairs bathroom built. Now there’s a thought!  Think I’ll just stay in, I’m exhausted now!


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Hope your shower is just inside the front door then.... I imagine your flat to be all gorgeous cream carpets and elegant rugs and furnishings... The image of muddy boot prints across that sea of neutral shades is giving me the heeby geebies!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Good idea, but I’ve have to walk up the stairs and get clart all over my stair carpet, then I would have to shampoo that, but first I’d need to go to Tesco to hire a Rug Doctor, but I can’t as I’m shielding so will have to do a Click and Collect and the first slot is on 31st February 2024! I’ll give them to Mr Eggy to do, as usual. Or I could get the builders in and have a downstairs bathroom built. Now there’s a thought!  Think I’ll just stay in, I’m exhausted now!


Easily solved! Just get one of these and run it up the outside directly to the bathroom window!


----------



## MAC2020

A 5.0 for me today.

Feeling anxious on so many levels, having restless nights - finances taking a beating, no central heating as builders are useless, temporarily staying elsewhere and beginning to outstay my welcome, no luck changing my job, applying for a course instead but no recent academic references, neighbours are causing trouble, being difficult, making threats. It's not just the weather that's looking bleak. Those praying people amongst you, please remember me.

@Veenorthants my sincere condolences. It's always tough losing nearest and dearest. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK Hope your shower is just inside the front door then.... I imagine your flat to be all gorgeous cream carpets and elegant rugs and furnishings... The image of muddy boot prints across that sea of neutral shades is giving me the heeby geebies!


Wooden floors and lots of pale grey walls (just basically white with a hint of grey). Woodwork is various shades of grey from wispy cloud to dark lead. 

Of course it’s down to the housekeeping team to make sure the floor is spotless at all times. They know I expect to be able to eat off it. 

Hmm that’s a thought, maybe I should buy plates lol


----------



## ColinUK

MAC2020 said:


> A 5.0 for me today.
> 
> Feeling anxious on so many levels, having restless nights - finances taking a beating, no central heating as builders are useless, temporarily staying elsewhere and beginning to outstay my welcome, no luck changing my job, applying for a course instead but no recent academic references, neighbours are causing trouble, being difficult, making threats. It's not just the weather that's looking bleak. Those praying people amongst you, please remember me.
> 
> @Veenorthants my sincere condolences. It's always tough losing nearest and dearest. My thoughts are with you today.


That sounds like a whole heap of shit to deal with. 
We’re here for you but so are folks like Red Cross and Citizens Advice.
Red Cross are running a fantastic free helpline for anything at all related to COVID from emotional stuff, finances, fears, to practical things like not enough food etc. They can also signpost to appropriate local services.


----------



## Kaylz

@MAC2020 sorry your in such a bad place at the minute, sending hugs and hope things pick up for you soon xx


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all, a 7.7 this morning and flat line all night, we had a nice homemade BIR chicken tikka for dinner so was expecting a higher score than that. Still stormy here, so big branches from the old oak  trees at the bottom of the garden came down so we have to get the tree surgeon guys to come out and check them in case something drops on a car in the lane.
Have a great day folks!! Stay warm and inside if you can


----------



## Michael12421

@Veenorthants  My condolences.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 6.8 yesterday and 6.8 this morning... at least it's consistent.

Had a strange day yesterday, readings wise, so i'll do a separate post on that !

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Flower

ColinUK said:


> Get yourself a traditional three horse troika sleigh instead and arrive in style!


I can't use my bus pass on a horse drawn sleigh!


----------



## adrian1der

Sorry to hear your news @Veenorthants 

Just catching up after a weekend off-line. The cricket was good, the rugby was shockingly bad!

Started Saturday with a 5.6. 9,545 steps cleaning the house then the hopeless display by the English rugby team   

Sunday started with a 5.9. Prepped dinner then did by usual 10+ miles on the exercise bike. I've been slacking a bit in February so it felt good to be working out again. I got the wood burner fired up (literally) last night. It was hot enough to melt steel in the living room last night. The coal scuttle started to steam which was when I realised it might have been a little bit to hot!

This morning I managed another 5.9 at 06:29. A light dusting of snow in West Berkshire. It is still trying to flurry on and off but very small flakes. I had to smash the ice on the chicken's water this morning. I morning of catching up in the office today after pretty much constant video conference calls last week. My diary is rammed for tomorrow as well so having some time to catch up is a rare luxury. 

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Veenorthants

Thank you @ColinUK @SaraKaya @rebrascora @Bloden @Kaylz @MAC2020 @Michael12421 @adrian1der @Anitram for your kind words

He only turned 50 on Thursday whilst being in a coma and on a ventilator, had no underlying issues its such a shame he leaves behind 2 teenagers.  The whole plant went down with it, fortunately the other members of staff have returned and are ok but this virus is just awful and it goes to show it takes no prisoners and anyone can be affected. The last conversation we had was him thanking me for pushing him to go and get tested as he was moaning about man flu.  There are just no words really.

Please try and keep safe everyone.

Sorry to hear the hard time you are going through @MAC2020, I hope things start to improve today sending hugs and am here if you need to rant please feel free to pm me


----------



## Snowwy

Veenorthants said:


> He only turned 50 on Thursday whilst being in a coma and on a ventilator, had no underlying issues its such a shame he leaves behind 2 teenagers.  The whole plant went down with it, fortunately the other members of staff have returned and are ok but this virus is just awful and it goes to show it takes no prisoners and anyone can be affected. The last conversation we had was him thanking me for pushing him to go and get tested as he was moaning about man flu.  There are just no words


No age at all... sorry @Veenorthants for your loss.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bazzlejet noticed you missing yesterday, was that because of your embarrassment from your comment about the rugby?  lol xx


----------



## Veenorthants

@Snowwy thank you


----------



## ColinUK

Been out for a walk in the snow. Not had breakfast yet and my BG has gone up to 7.1!!
Bonkers.

And work have just been in touch telling me to wait in all day because they’re delivering me a laptop. Of course I’m expecting to hear that they tried to deliver it to me whilst I was out for a walk!

Messaged date this morning with a funny about the snow and saying that I’d like to meet up either this week or next and inviting him to suggest a date. I won’t chase anymore. If it’s meant to be etc...


----------



## EllsBells

Super excited to report my first ever sub-5 reading! Woke up to a 4.8 this morning - no idea how or why as morning readings are frequently around 8 - taking it as a win anyway!

The post brekkie reading came in at 4.6 so it seems to not be a freak aberration either!


----------



## rebrascora

EllsBells said:


> Super exited to report my first ever sub-5 reading! Woke up to a 4.8 this morning - no idea how or why as morning readings are frequently around 8 - taking it as a win anyway!
> 
> The post brekkie reading came in at 4.6 so it seems to not be a freak aberration either!


Many congratulations on a great fasting reading and even better post breakfast reading.... Am I right in thinking you were diagnosed last month with an HbA1c of 88 but so far you are just diet controlled. ie No medication.  If so, you are doing absolutely brilliantly!


----------



## EllsBells

rebrascora said:


> Many congratulations on a great fasting reading and even better post breakfast reading.... Am I right in thinking you were diagnosed last month with an HbA1c of 88 but so far you are just diet controlled. ie No medication.  If so, you are doing absolutely brilliantly!


Yup - really desperate to avoid meds if at all possible. I've had a rotten sore throat -> cough since the day I got the spot glucose reader and am currently finishing a steroid course which raises BS so readings have been up to 11.5 over the weekend and now this - so hoping the change of diet and finally getting better have coalesced. It has been really frustrating to not get the readings down when trying so hard.

Should add have also lost around 24lb in that period too.


----------



## SaraKaya

Congratulations @EllsBells on everything! 
That momentum will carry through the next bit and hopefully your Hba1c will show that hard work in a few months!


----------



## ColinUK

EllsBells said:


> Yup - really desperate to avoid meds if at all possible. I've had a rotten sore throat -> cough since the day I got the spot glucose reader and am currently finishing a steroid course which raises BS so readings have been up to 11.5 over the weekend and now this - so hoping the change of diet and finally getting better have coalesced. It has been really frustrating to not get the readings down when trying so hard.
> 
> Should add have also lost around 24lb in that period too.



Congrats! So what’s the change in dietary habits you’ve instigated?


----------



## Veenorthants

@EllsBells congratulations


----------



## EllsBells

ColinUK said:


> Congrats! So what’s the change in dietary habits you’ve instigated?


Where do you start?
The easy bit - instant cutting out of fizzy drinks, fruit juices, cakes, biscuits, pastries, trifles etc. No snacks.
The straightforward bit - running down the carbs in the cupboard - potatoes, pasta - I swapped bread (half the slice size) and then cut it out altogether.
The fiddly bit - working out what I need to eat versus what I think I should be eating. For instance - a breakfast of 2 scrambled eggs with 2 rashers bacon. Reducing down to 1 rasher was fine but using only 1 egg? I was starving by lunchtime. Portion control has been the biggest headache. What I thought was an ok portion of soup was actually about 200-300g over. Today I swapped to a smaller bowl size so I can't overshoot. Sometimes I have been stuffed to the point of active pain, other times have got the balance wrong the other way and been crawling the walls ahead of the next meal.
I batch cook and am learning that habits like eating the same dish multiple times a day for 2 or 3 days consecutively, esp if carb heavy, is not the way to go. I now have 2 or three different things on the go over the same period so it is now far more balanced.
In place of the bread with soup or salads, I started using different nuts. I eat fruit - now mostly berries (but sometimes cherries or kiwi) by the handful instead of binging on a large pack during a day - sometimes with full fat greek yoghurt.
Added a lot more fish into the diet, simply prepared.
Trialling existing recipes I use regularly and seeing what happens - eg half portions of basmati rice or spaghetti on days when the other meals are very carb light.

The biggest joy out of all this is being able to use cream and cheese and eat meats with fatty cuts, whereas before this would not have dreamed of it.

In the first few weeks I made myself eat breakfast even if I didn't want any but intermittent fasting is my friend and now  happy to miss a meal when I don't need it.

I've literally had 4 cheats in 6 weeks - one onion ring, a chicken strip and 1 gingerbread matchmaker on two separate occasions.

Some of the advice given on this forum has been awesome and such progress would not have been possible without your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*AT LONG LAST!!   *


----------



## SueEK

Veenorthants said:


> Morning it’s 8.1 for me. Had a horrendous night sleep lost an old colleague yesterday to Covid and it has really taken the wind from my sails.
> 
> keep safe all


So sorry to hear this, my condolences to you xx


----------



## freesia

@Veenorthants, so sorry to hear of your loss. Thats such a young age. 
@MAC2020, really sorry to hear you're having such a hard time at the moment. Sounds like you have so much going on. I hope it gets betted for yoy soon.
Renember, both, come and have a rant on here 
@ColinUK, i hope your date gets in touch. If not, its his loss. (Ps. I agreed with @rebrascora in imagining your decorating lol, i thought cool and minimalist   ).


----------



## Ditto

Evening  6.7 @ 7.46am 

Sorry for your loss @Veenorthants


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks been in hospital most of the day for tests after surgery 2 weeks ago.
A 5.0 this morning with a well earned hypo this afternoon 2.3 just a baby one.

So sorry about your loss @Veenorthants no age at all. {{{HUGS}}}

@MAC2020 going through a rough time I see? we`re here for you hope things improve soon.

Take care stay safe folks, just about to go and teach the rest of the forum to laugh.


----------



## Bexlee

Sorry to hear of your loss @Veenorthants.

Hope you’re ok @KARNAK

Hope things start to improve for you @MAC2020

a lot of snow about today it seems we have lots - such a shame as a snow day from school doesn’t really happen now with online learning although I did have to politely!? Ask some kids to message others and tell them to come to the lesson rather than make snowmen - it was quite funny!

I was a whopping 12.3 on waking this morning. Absolutely no rhyme or reason why ..... other than the anticipation of my 2nd eye injection this afternoon possibly. I wouldn’t say it was a easy and pain free (apart from a little stinging which was down to the iodine) as the last one. I had a good bleeder. A blood blister remains. Some may view me as wimp like but it hurts! I would add a picture but possibly best not! On a positive the eye test at the start did seem to show a good improvement.
Anyway back to sleep time (been asleep and woken up) and a 7.3 as I sign off.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, a high 10.1 for me.
Thank you all for your kind words yesterday.
We only have a slight dusting of snow here in Dorset so off to work I go, have a good day all


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a rubbish 8. Very icy here, small amount of snow as it has been for the past couple of days but not enough for the children to enjoy.
My side mirrors wouldn’t open yesterday so a very slow and careful drive to work yesterday at 6.40 in the morning, may try de-icer today if they don’t open.
@SB2015 work is very busy but thankfully not manic. Drs having a lot of problems editing their forms so leaving us to do it, just adds to the workload. No-one has Covid thank goodness but we have all been vaccinated now so that is good.
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.8


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. I seem to have left the 5's in the morning behind for a while. I feel good.

I was just counting my blessings yesterday, having gone out early in the freezing weather and come back home to the warmth of the house, good food, comfort.

My weight has shifted slightly downwards again after redoubling my diet efforts yesterday. I think I had slipped up the day before as my wife had sat next to me in the evening eating lovely grapes. So, with not much thought, (I considered that 'just a few' wouldn't matter), I joined in. One whole bunch later..... Whoops. It didn't kill me and I enjoyed the grapes but I felt bad at not stopping myself as I would normally do. I guess I may be human after all !


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.8 today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning after a better sleep.
Need to venture out later at least to the end of our close to see if any traffic has been getting up the hill!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Paulbreen

An elevated 8.2 this morning, dawn is breaking with a nice couple of inches of snow, I'm glad  I am home office this week so I can enjoy it with the dog,,, when he eventually wakes up.
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pleased to be back on at full speed. 
The Openreach engineer who came last Thursday finally came up with a cunning plan. They could easily reach the pole using one of those mini scaffolding rigs and booked it for yesterday.
I wasn't expecting to see anyone turn up. However @9.30 two vans appeared, informed me they would wait for the scaffolding to turn up. After they sat in their vans playing on their laptops and phones for 2 hours this did happen!
It was a piece of cake. Erect scaffold,  access pole, attach cable, and run it across to Chez Dez. Job done! What puzzles me is why didn't they remove the ivy from the pole which was the cause of all the hassle in the first place? 
Unlike some ex-presidents who are about to be impeached, I've moved on now!
Oh and 4.5 this am.

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Veenorthants said:


> Thank you all for your kind words yesterday.


And my condolences to you too. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Woke this morning to a 2.9   ! Three JBs down and its 8.8 and going up fast. I'm struggling to keep levels steady when i'm in work one day, sitting at home in front of a laptop the next, back to work again the next etc.

Have a good day all. If you need to go out, be careful out there.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Brrrrrr. Get the kettle on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here! Libre trace has been up and down like a yo-yo all night. I was 6.5 at 5.30am,and it took me a while to get back to sleep, so I was in the middle of a complicated dream when the alarm woke me up.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.

Well, I finished the hat I was knitting for a friend, but the colours are really bland and childish, which doesn’t describe my friend at all! So, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Veenorthants said:


> Morning it’s 8.1 for me. Had a horrendous night sleep lost an old colleague yesterday to Covid and it has really taken the wind from my sails.
> 
> keep safe all


Very sorry to hear your sad news @Veenorthants


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.9 for me for a second day, 2 Lifts down the hatch before a full unit reduction for brekkie seen as I had 2 Lifts yesterday and 2.5U for brekkie and still was on a downward trend and feeling it come 10:34am, no time for that today as have a telephone appointment with my advisor at the job centre at 10:50am to update claimant commitment, failure to answer the phone can end in being sanctioned 

Also have to do contraceptive injection shortly, realised a month or so ago that they are made by Pfizer

More snow forecast for today, surprised the gritter has already been round the scheme this morning, we're usually last on the list to be done!

Emailed the council yesterday to enquire about our application, it was passed on to Bruce's housing officer and she's emailed the team that deal with it to see if she can get an answer as to what the hold up is, says she'll keep me updated so fingers crossed she sticks to her word!
xx


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.1 on this sub zero morning. Heading back under the duvet whilst the heating does it's job from the outside and until coffee is cool enough to warm my insides! 
Love and thoughts go out to all today, especially those who need to head of to work X


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 6.1 on this snowy morning, might have enough to build a small snowman. Fed the birds in my dressing gown!  After my ablutions I’ve an appointment with Morphy Richards and his pal Minky. See you tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram.  Remember that we are an hour ahead of the UK


----------



## eggyg

Just had to pop back on to tell you that I’ve just received a text inviting me to get my jab. There was a really  easy link and it’s done. Friday at 13.40. Yeah! As the Pointer Sisters sang. I’m so excited and I just can’t hide it!


----------



## SaraKaya

Morning everyone it’s 5.8 for me, nice to be in the 5’s again. Off in a mo for a bobble hat walk, my friend and I are celebrating 50 years of friendship! We still laugh about the same things and talk about Duran Duran and we still lust after John Taylor!!! I have a stolen pair of his socks (unwashed) not from a grubby groupie incident I might add but they are one of my most prized possessions, she has never forgiven me!! Enjoy your day everyone and stay safe x
@MeeTooTeeTwo can you send those bt men over to me next I had the ‘bike’ come up on my internet speed test last night! Couldn’t access Bling Empire! It’s my new guilty pleasure!!


----------



## HenryBennett

SaraKaya said:


> we still lust after John Taylor!!! I have a stolen pair of his socks (unwashed)


Eww! I’m just thinking ahead. When you take them to Antiques Roadshow to be valued how can you prove they belonged to John Taylor?
In any event, we need to know how you came by them.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Morning all - 7.0 this morning. A little high, but a hectic day with work, late dinner and slightly higher carb food (bit of a treat)... i'll take that reading happily 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

Wife woke me early today shouting something about chicken in her sleep. BG was a slightly high 6.3 at 06:19 but having just checked my stats my pulse was 110 where as normally it is in the low 60s so suspect a bit of a flight or fight response due to my rude awakening!

Currently snowing lightly so very cold on the "chicken run". The heaters in the dishwasher blew on Saturday morning tripping the kitchen electrics so been washing up the old fashioned way for the last few days. Repair man will be here before 12 which will be a relief.

Three conference calls, a bike ride and then braised beef for tea is the order of the day


----------



## RirisR

Morning all 6.5 for me this very cold morning our light
fluttering of snow has disappeared beef stew in the oven
for later


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me abit moody today but normally pick up later on, sleeping in is not good for me it's taken 56yrs to understand that.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Friday at 13.40. Yeah! As the Pointer Sisters sang. I’m so excited and I just can’t hide it!


Excellent news for you. Did they say which one you're having?


----------



## ColinUK

5.9!

And off out for a walk because unexpectedly found myself with no work to do today.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Excellent news for you. Did they say which one you're having?


No word on that. I’m hoping the Pfizer but I’ll not refuse the AZ.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> No word on that. I’m hoping the Pfizer but I’ll not refuse the AZ.


Too right! I’d not refuse any. Apart from one knocked up by a mad scientist who lives in a really spooky castle perhaps.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Just got 10.1, before eating ☹


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Too right! I’d not refuse any. Apart from one knocked up by a mad scientist who lives in a really spooky castle perhaps.


Oh I know him!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Emailed the council yesterday to enquire about our application, it was passed on to Bruce's housing officer and she's emailed the team that deal with it to see if she can get an answer as to what the hold up is, says she'll keep me updated so fingers crossed she sticks to her word!


Fingers crossed for you @Kaylz, hope she gets back to you soon. If not, keep emailing x


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was 7.0 when the alarm went off. Got up, went to the loo and then decided I needed more sleep. Jabbed myself my Levemir and 1 unit of Fiasp as FOTF was kicking in and I was already at 8.1 after just 5 mins. Went back to sleep almost immediately and woke up an hour later on 3.5 (finger prick was 3.9), so my FOTF reversed when I took them off the floor again... not only that but normally it would kick in and I wouldn't need any hypo treatment to bring me up before injecting for breakfast but of course it didn't today as I had confused it. (@Maca44 I am with you, lying in is just a bad plan and I should know better) Thankfully I didn't bolus straight away as levels didn't come up naturally with FOTF and I had to have some hypo treatment after all... but really should have had it half an hour earlier! 
I just seem to be too low or too high these days and not much time in the "in range" middle bit. Even just 10g carbs for a hypo can send me to the other extreme so I am becoming reluctant to treat them with the full 15g or even treat them at all if I think they will resolve naturally. I know this is not good, but just sick of yoyoing!

I got my invitation letter to book a jab at a hub last week but couldn't get an appointment when I first tried and was contemplating waiting for my GP surgery to invite me there.... Got a phone call yesterday from them and I have my jab booked at the practice for 4.35pm tomorrow. Don't know which one but will be happy with whatever they provide. It is a step in the right direction in my opinion, maybe more a mental step than the huge progress we had all hoped for but anything which gives a promise of improvement in the current status quo is a good thing.


----------



## SaraKaya

@rebrascora that sounds like a messy morning!! Glad it ended with a successful booking for your jab!
@ColinUK i mis read your post as you getting ‘knocked up by a mad scientist!’ I thought the date had really progressed!!! 
@HenryBennett the John Taylor sock story is ...... a friend is his gardener and he spotted a pair of socks in the utility, lovely Woolley Purdey ones and they were slipped into his bag and delivered to me! Saw them last play in Cardiff when I was lucky to get free tickets courtesy of John as my gardener friend had told him of my fan interest!! Seal was the support Act! Fabulous evening !!!! 
It’s snowing in Somerset!!! Brrrrrrrr


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 3.1 at 07:00 2 lifts, 2 JB`s and 2 Rich Tea biscuits then back to bed,
woke up at 11:00 tested 3.1.

Good luck to all who have a vaccine jab booked.

Fingers crossed @Kaylz.

{{{HUGS}}} @rebrascora was hoping you had turned the corner with your BGL`s.


SaraKaya said:


> a friend is his gardener and he spotted a pair of socks in the utility, lovely Woolley Purdey ones and they were slipped into his bag and delivered to me!


We believe you @SaraKaya, I can tell them the true version. 

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## cameron

Poor you @rebrascora, hope you can put a stop to the ups and downs soon! Must be exhausting for you.


----------



## rebrascora

cameron said:


> Poor you @rebrascora, hope you can put a stop to the ups and downs soon! Must be exhausting for you.


I am just frustrated because I am going through a bad spell and my Libre stats are poor compared to when I was at 95% "time in range" over Christmas. It will pass and I will get things under control again. Just got to keep trying and figure out a way round it or wait for whatever is causing it to resolve....
My gut feeling is that my bolus insulin, Fiasp, is part of the problem and I may end up going back to NR again as I am just not getting the benefit from it that I had hoped particularly with corrections which sometimes just seem to have no effect at all, but if I get a bit too frustrated and add in an extra unit, I drop into hypo land and then bounce back up into double figures again. It's nothing desperately bad at either end, no really high highs or really low lows, just not able to achieve a balance at the moment.
There are people far worse off than me.... I'm just having a bit of a moan, but thanks for being so empathetic.


----------



## ColinUK

SaraKaya said:


> @rebrascora that sounds like a messy morning!! Glad it ended with a successful booking for your jab!
> @ColinUK i mis read your post as you getting ‘knocked up by a mad scientist!’ I thought the date had really progressed!!!
> @HenryBennett the John Taylor sock story is ...... a friend is his gardener and he spotted a pair of socks in the utility, lovely Woolley Purdey ones and they were slipped into his bag and delivered to me! Saw them last play in Cardiff when I was lucky to get free tickets courtesy of John as my gardener friend had told him of my fan interest!! Seal was the support Act! Fabulous evening !!!!
> It’s snowing in Somerset!!! Brrrrrrrr


I wish!!


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> I wish!!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I am just frustrated because I am going through a bad spell and my Libre stats are poor compared to when I was at 95% "time in range" over Christmas. It will pass and I will get things under control again. Just got to keep trying and figure out a way round it or wait for whatever is causing it to resolve....
> My gut feeling is that my bolus insulin, Fiasp, is part of the problem and I may end up going back to NR again as I am just not getting the benefit from it that I had hoped particularly with corrections which sometimes just seem to have no effect at all, but if I get a bit too frustrated and add in an extra unit, I drop into hypo land and then bounce back up into double figures again. It's nothing desperately bad at either end, no really high highs or really low lows, just not able to achieve a balance at the moment.
> There are people far worse off than me.... I'm just having a bit of a moan, but thanks for being so empathetic.


Moan moan moan! 
That’s actually something you never really do so feel free and moan away 

And you’ve been through the mill yourself so maybe it’s stress related raised BG?


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.
> 
> Well, I finished the hat I was knitting for a friend, but the colours are really bland and childish, which doesn’t describe my friend at all! So, back to the drawing board.


Can you add a brightly coloured flower?


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz hope you get a positive response and soon x
@MeeTooTeeTwo glad you are up and running at top speed now x


----------



## SueEK

I’m an idiot, posted too early.  @SaraKaya now if the socks had been David Cassidy’s I would have fought you for them lol x
Got given a lateral flow test at work which I have to do twice a week, won’t say no thank you very much. Perhaps there are some advantages to working in an old, filthy, germ ridden 1960’s huge surgery


----------



## MAC2020

Thanks for all your support and kindness. Hope I don't comfort eat my way through this negative season.

On the plus side a 5.2 for me this morning.

Enjoy the rest of this snowy day!


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> I am just frustrated because I am going through a bad spell and my Libre stats are poor compared to when I was at 95% "time in range" over Christmas. It will pass and I will get things under control again. Just got to keep trying and figure out a way round it or wait for whatever is causing it to resolve....
> My gut feeling is that my bolus insulin, Fiasp, is part of the problem and I may end up going back to NR again as I am just not getting the benefit from it that I had hoped particularly with corrections which sometimes just seem to have no effect at all, but if I get a bit too frustrated and add in an extra unit, I drop into hypo land and then bounce back up into double figures again. It's nothing desperately bad at either end, no really high highs or really low lows, just not able to achieve a balance at the moment.
> There are people far worse off than me.... I'm just having a bit of a moan, but thanks for being so empathetic.


Chin up @rebrascora I'm sure you will sort it out. And you are always free to moan away as much as you like. You'll find plenty of sympathetic ears here


----------



## Michael12421

@MAC2020 . A House Special - congratulations.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> now if the socks had been David Cassidy’s I would have fought you for them lol x


Or Donny Osmond?!


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Or Donny Osmond?!


Yeah Donny Osmond as well or Ben Murphy yum yum!!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Yeah Donny Osmond as well or Ben Murphy yum yum!!


Who was Ben Murphy? I did like Spandau Ballet as well, and Bryan Ferry with Roxy Music.


----------



## SaraKaya

Ben Murphy was Kid Curry @freesia ! A popular tv series in the 80’s look him up he is gorgeous_ i am with @SueEK on that one! 
probably sent my BG high just thinking about him!_


----------



## freesia

SaraKaya said:


> Ben Murphy was Kid Curry @freesia ! A popular tv series in the 80’s look him up he is gorgeous_ i am with @SueEK on that one!
> probably sent my BG high just thinking about him!_


As in Hannibal Heyes and Kid Curry Alias Smith and Jones. Ah, i see what you mean. Yes i did like them when i was younger.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> You had birds in your dressing gown....?


Always!


----------



## KARNAK

Anitram said:


> You had birds in your dressing gown....?





eggyg said:


> Always!


I prefer them out of the dressing gown, strange that?


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations @MAC2020 on your HS.


----------



## KARNAK

I got socks you can have only one criteria got to be good at darning, free bottles of
Febreze with them one for each foot.

By that famous Knight Edward De Barefoot.





__





						embarrassing holey socks - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> As in Hannibal Heyes and Kid Curry Alias Smith and Jones. Ah, i see what you mean. Yes i did like them when i was younger.


Can’t go wrong with a bit of Ben Murphy


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 6.2 @ 8.40am a long time ago or at least it seems like it...  

Bitterly cold here today.


----------



## Lanny

02:20 BS 7.2  I’m ok ish with that! Completely forgot to check in yesterday & it was 04:15 BS 5.7.

Yesterday was a bit of a long & worrying day in that my sister rang me & told me that her youngest grandson 18 months old, my grand nephew would that be & makes me FEEL so old, was ill in hospital with a very high fever that her daughter, my neice, couldn’t bring down at home! So, they both had to go into hospital & it’s a frightening time to go in with this pandemic going on even non CV related: been in twice myself last year & it IS frightening! It took all day but, little grand nephew finally had his temperature brought down last night & my sister texted me that both mother & son were resting peacefully although still in hospital!  & Phew! emoji!

I’ve yet to catch up on this thread & I see from the number of pages that quite a lot has been posted!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> Eww! I’m just thinking ahead. When you take them to Antiques Roadshow to be valued how can you prove they belonged to John Taylor?
> In any event, we need to know how you came by them.


His DNA would be in them?


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 this morning, 
Managed to get the car out of the close yesterday and hopefully that bit of sun we had will help melt it.

Tried a bit of origami yesterday to amuse my grandson...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning it’s a 9.2 for me this morning.
@Lanny I hope your grand nephew gets well soon


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.3 today. Cars side windows opened yesterday but car wouldn’t start, I was parked across the drive so hubby could t get his out. Had to get him out of bed to try and use jump leads on mine. Thankfully it worked and off I trotted, let’s hope it’s ok this morning. It’s freezing here, I was cold in the night not helped by hubby not coming to bed until about four and decided to use me as a hot water bottle - not happy. The dog got inside the bed and then was panting as she was too hot, not conducive to a good nights sleep.
@Lanny hope your great nephew comes home today safe and sound x
Have a good day all, must run x


----------



## Lanny

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> 6.1 this morning,
> Managed to get the car out of the close yesterday and hopefully that bit of sun we had will help melt it.
> 
> Tried a bit of origami yesterday to amuse my grandson...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


I LOVE origami & been doing it since I was 12 years old: discovered a bird inside a book my older brother, 9 years older me, lent me being used as a bookmark; took it apart & refolded it to work out how to make it. I made it from scratch with another piece of paper &, just like that, I was hooked! I learned the basic folds & bases from books to start with & some simple things then, moved onto making my own, unique designs! You can always tell who does origami: ANY piece of paper in their hands is folded; I always practice the folds automatically on till receipts, bus/train tickets etc. & on quiet week nights when working at the restaurant I’d litter the counter tops with paper birds I folded!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me today.   
-2C outside  Won't be going any further than to put the recycling bins out.

Dez


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.8. Second attempt. Flat on my black


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a low carb tea (12g) and a correction, hour and half later shot up to 15.4 with no reason. Another 2u later dropped down. Woke this morning to 8.8.
In work this morning. Have a good day x


----------



## Gwynn

Its a 5.0 here at 6am. Weight down too at 66.2Kg.BMI 24.92.

Updating my App this morning to reference foods and recipes differently. Sounds easy but its full of pitfalls. Its a challenge and I find it fascinating. It will probably take me a few hours. Got nothing else to do, no one to see, nowhere to go. Mind you, in this cold weather I'm not that bothered.

I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse on 23rd. I hope to get a new HbA1c test done.


----------



## goodybags

6.1 this morning at 6.15 am 
bit of a relief as was 10.1 before i went to sleep yesterday 
I had to many handfuls of savoury snacks, following a very heathy fish dinner yesterday evening


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.2 this morning.
Went for a glorious walk  round the fields that are around us and found some fantastic treasure- an old bucket handle, a glass bottle and an old enamel tin. Carried it all for the other 3 miles of the walk to join all our other treasure in the garden!
Walking later today as waiting for Morrisons delivery.
Good vibes being sent to you all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Another day of deciphering data files ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, normal service resumed. I went high and stayed high all yesterday, then crashed into hypoland mid afternoon, shot up to the teens after evening meal, I know it was a risotto, but I have them regularly and they’re usually Ok, (I make them meat and veg heavy and light on the rice). I've never seen such a steep line up from 4 to 14, despite 5 units of Novorapid on board, and I was still 10 at bedtime. Decided on an extra unit of overnight levemir, rather than a correction dose, and my trace stilll swooshed downwards about midnight, then crawled along the bottom for a few hours, and then rose to a decent figure. Don’t know what brought that on! Hoping for calmer waters today.


----------



## Bloden

I don’t know how Italian diabetics cope @Robin LOL - pizza, pasta, risotto, there’ll all off-limits for me (although I do indulge ev now n then, yum).  

Morning folks, ooo it’s chilly. 4.1 here.

The wind was biting on the beach yesterday. I hope it’s not the same today.  

Fingers crossed @Lanny that your great nephew and niece are out of hospital today. 

Wow, I love the fox @Snowwy!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bruce wasn’t a happy chappy last night, stood at the bus stop for over an hour with 2 no show buses, poor thing was bloody frozen! If I were him I would have just phoned his dad for a lift but hey ho, personally think he's bonkers for attempting to go in today as the buses are late just now in the area and no guarantee they won't be called off later as the day progresses, one of the women that works in the office that stays in the same town as us phoned in yesterday saying she wasn't going in and she drives! 

Anyway 7.7 for me this morning, leg really quite tender and stiff after doing my Sayana Press injection this time, ah well never mind, its only every 13 weeks!
xx


----------



## rebrascora

8.2 to start the day for me, which is a bit disappointing but reasonably consistent with yesterday's 7.0 I may up my evening Levemir by another half unit unless I get out for a long walk today.

@SB2015 We now probably have enough snow to make a snowman after an overnight fall of a further inch. Some of my chickens are not impressed (the bantam Pekins particularly) and don't want to walk on the scary white stuff. To be fair they only have little legs and they are feathered so the snow balls up on them. Just as well they have a covered run, so don't have to go outside. Looks like I have a broody hen in my main flock. She was spread out like a pancake in the nest last night with 8 eggs underneath her. I haven't had a broody this early in the year before, it's usually June, so I'm very surprised. I might have some chicks in 3 weeks if she sticks at it.... not counting my chicks before they hatch though! She hasn't been broody before so not sure if she will make a good, reliable mother hen.

Vaccination day for me today. I am already getting excited about a trip out and what I should wear! Really fancied getting dressed up smart since I have spent the last year in jodhs or jeans or running bottoms but snow is putting a block on heels and since I don't know how long I will have to wait, maybe a ski suit might be more appropriate!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this -4.5 morning! Temperature not expected to rise much above freezing today, but sunshine is forecast. Will definitely need my coat today @ColinUK! Already breakfasted, abluted and birds fed, again. We’re going out early for a long walk, 12 miles or there abouts. Just trying to decide how to keep my insulin and metre from freezing. Think I’ll need to put them in my trouser pockets! Have a wonderful Wednesday and stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 after good run on treadmill last night and a nice sleep.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## ColinUK

Woke up with an almighty sure throat and blocked nose. Yup I’ve got a cold. 
Not quite sure how as I live alone, always wear a mask when I’m outside etc but just goes to show how pesky these viruses are... and to go with the cold I’ve got a 7.2


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.9 this morning. Much happier today, so back to some exercise this afternoon, sooooo looking forward to that. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Wouldn't hurt to book a test though, mate?


Honestly it really is just a cold.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 06:14 this morning. Freezing cold in West Berkshire (like everywhere else in the UK I expect) this morning but the sun is breaking through some scattered cloud. The ice was so thick on the chicken's water trough this morning I couldn't break it. Had to come back, get the kettle and melt the ice.

My son didn't want to get up this morning. I think he is getting tired but he finished for half term on Friday. They have to recreate the dance routine from Reach for the Stars, if you remember Steps, on Thursday after school as a fun challenge and then on Friday, following on from the Toad-in-the-Hole cookery challenge they are cooking their own Chicken Kiev tea. Should be a fun end to the half term.


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A 6.1 for me at 06:14 this morning. Freezing cold in West Berkshire (like everywhere else in the UK I expect) this morning but the sun is breaking through some scattered cloud. The ice was so thick on the chicken's water trough this morning I couldn't break it. Had to come back, get the kettle and melt the ice.
> 
> My son didn't want to get up this morning. I think he is getting tired but he finished for half term on Friday. They have to recreate the dance routine from Reach for the Stars, if you remember Steps, on Thursday after school as a fun challenge and then on Friday, following on from the Toad-in-the-Hole cookery challenge they are cooking their own Chicken Kiev tea. Should be a fun end to the half term.


Reach for the Stars) isn’t Steps!
It’s S Club 7!!!

And there I was thinking you were educated and cultured.


----------



## adrian1der

You're right @ColinUK I have tried to blot it out of my memory!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Reach for the Stars) isn’t Steps!
> It’s S Club 7!!!
> 
> And there I was thinking you were educated and cultured.


Ooh I liked SClub7, I have their cd, though I did pinch it off my daughter lol x


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> You're right @ColinUK I have tried to blot it out of my memory!


No idea how you could confuse them with Steps.
Honestly the vocal ability of Steps far surpasses that of the SClubbers. Apart from S Club Juniors of course!


----------



## ColinUK

S Club Juniors!


----------



## Robin

Is it safe to take my earplugs out and come out from under the kitchen table yet?


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Is it safe to take my earplugs out and come out from under the kitchen table yet?


Nope!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

ColinUK said:


> Nope!


Oooh Jay! Now you're talking


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.5 here, normal service resumed. I went high and stayed high all yesterday, then crashed into hypoland mid afternoon, shot up to the teens after evening meal, I know it was a risotto, but I have them regularly and they’re usually Ok, (I make them meat and veg heavy and light on the rice). I've never seen such a steep line up from 4 to 14, despite 5 units of Novorapid on board, and I was still 10 at bedtime. Decided on an extra unit of overnight levemir, rather than a correction dose, and my trace stilll swooshed downwards about midnight, then crawled along the bottom for a few hours, and then rose to a decent figure. Don’t know what brought that on! Hoping for calmer waters today.


Have you invited the DF to stay.  I thought she had been safely buried by @Northerner
I hope today is a better one.  Did you get out today to proudly wear your new hat.  Looks fabulous.


----------



## SB2015

Very late checking in today.  A dusting of snow on the car, and a bit left on the pond, but still no snow. An unexplainable 8.6 this morning with a big rise at 6:00.  Looked bald and there has a been a lip there before but no obvious pattern.  DF obviously in the west of the country for a while.

Off for our walk well wrapped up and wishing I could find my bobble hat.  Hood will suffice.


----------



## Paulbreen

Afternoon all, a nice 6.4 this morning, a bit of a bumpy line all night, I had 100g of roast potatoes with dinner last night so I'm sure that was the reason, but they are hard to resist, we had snow all day yesterday and there's about 8-10 inches out there now and its -5 but a nice bright day.


----------



## RirisR

6.7 for me tody sunny and cold day here


----------



## SaraKaya

Late today but it’s a 5.9!!!

@ColinUK  Five were a ‘slam dunk’ of a band!! 
@Anitram i was always Babs from Pans People, we used to go to Beverley Mitchard’s house on a Thursday night and reproduce the dance routines in her living room! She was posh as her Dad owned the butchers and she wore mohair jumpers from Marks and Spencer!!!


----------



## adrian1der

SaraKaya said:


> @ColinUK  Five were a ‘slam dunk’ of a band!!


I may be showing my age but does anyone else remember the time when a "band" was a group of people who played instruments not a group of people who sang and danced?


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Have you invited the DF to stay.  I thought she had been safely buried by @Northerner
> I hope today is a better one.  Did you get out today to proudly wear your new hat.  Looks fabulous.


Well, I was thinking of taking it up with @Northerner, because he did assure us that she was safely buried, but I’m hoping it was just a quick visit here on her way to the West Country.
Son is home, as he has an appointment at the local dentist, and is bubbled with us, so he is working from our home at the mo, and has threatened a power walk with me when he finishes, so the bobble hat might get its maiden outing later.


----------



## ColinUK

Iwillgetthere said:


> Oooh Jay! Now you're talking


I could tell you a story about Jay.... but I won’t because he’s a truly lovely chap.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Is it safe to take my earplugs out and come out from under the kitchen table yet?


I’m with you on that Robin!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.4 @ 8.16am on this jubilant day coz Mum's had her jab. Got to have the second one in three months. Feel better already.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Well, I was thinking of taking it up with @Northerner, because he did assure us that she was safely buried


Sigh! Looks like it wasn't a good idea to outsource it to Serco, bringing it back in-house


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 7.4 @ 8.16am on this jubilant day coz Mum's had her jab. Got to have the second one in three months. Feel better already.


That's terrific news Jan


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HS 2 days running... probably be at 10 tomorrow


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! @Freddie1966 Congratulations for yesterday and today! A hat trick would be an amazing achievement if you can wrangle it, especially for a Type 1.
Go for it Freddie!!. We may need to see some evidence tomorrow if you do achieve it though!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Sigh! Looks like it wasn't a good idea to outsource it to Serco, bringing it back in-house


You could get that nice Dido Harding to do it! I’m sure she’ll be looking for a new job soon...


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> Wow! @Freddie1966 Congratulations for yesterday and today! A hat trick would be an amazing achievement if you can wrangle it, especially for a Type 1.
> Go for it Freddie!!. We may need to see some evidence tomorrow if you do achieve it though!


We’ll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Freddie1966 said:


> We’ll see what tomorrow brings


Gutted 5.1 so near and yet so far from a triple hs


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.3 for me today.
My wife has her first Covid jab this morning, they are really cracking on in our area.
Light dusting of snow overnight but we had some good sun yesterday and built a snowman for the grandson!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Good morning all 9 for me.

have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> You could get that nice Dido Harding to do it! I’m sure she’ll be looking for a new job soon...


I think she's decided to concentrate on her new album


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose (and finger) this morning. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Thursday morning  5.8


----------



## Gwynn

A downer today at 4.8. Well, only slightly down.

App update yesterday went well but took 17 hours to complete. Sad, but I gotta do something.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and sick of the local DN at surgery, cant be bothered to phone just asks for my morning stats via tx was then told to go back to 4 x 500mg of Met as readings so high, never above 5 first thing even in 3's. She was reading some other persons readings after I got her to call me so back to 1x 500mg, shocking, yes I know we are all under stress but my god this is rubbish


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Letter arrived yesterday for 3rd attempt at eye scan. Next Tues be so there's bound to be a blizzard despite what the weather forecast says.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## SueEK

Another 7.3 for me today. DIL got a call from her surgery for her vaccination to be done Saturday as she has asthma, she is 37, so very pleased with that. 
Did my first lateral flow test last night which showed I don’t have Covid so that's good too!!
Only day off this week as colleague off and so busy so going in tomorrow, best get cleaning today. 
@MAC2020 thats not good, glad you got a proper answer eventually though x
Have a good one all x


----------



## goodybags

Maca44 said:


> 4.3 and sick of the local DN at surgery, cant be bothered to phone just asks for my morning stats via tx was then told to go back to 4 x 500mg of Met as readings so high, never above 5 first thing even in 3's. She was reading some other persons readings after I got her to call me so back to 1x 500mg, shocking, yes I know we are all under stress but my god this is rubbish


@Maca44 
good job your on the ball and understand your levels
like you say they are under a great amount of pressure 
BUT getting patients readings mixed up to then ask someone to increase medication which isn’t needed, like that is inexcusable.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps. 4.9 here.  

Oh no, that biting wind is back. It’s a two-bobble-hats day in that case.

I received two early birthday cards yesterday - one of them had a fold-out unicorn jumping over a rainbow that wobbles every time I walk past it...Soooo childish LOL but it made my day!  Hurry up and end lockdown, my brain’s turning to mush!

WRAP UP WARM folks, it’s c-c-cold out there.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.7 for me. Another day working from home.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning from a chilly -7C Angus

Well Bruce got home at his usual time last night, there was some excitement in getting the bus though, he gets a lift from work into the town bus stop but as they were driving along they saw the bus coming, turned down a road and round a few corners to try and beat it to the next bus, Bruce in the back with the child lock on the doors, rolling down the window to use the handle on the outside, his workmate pumping the horn, Bruce jumping out before the car stopped and shouting, they were quite surprised when the bus driver actually stopped and waited on him! LOL

Anyway its an unexpected 4.9 this morning on the Contour Next One, Libre scanned to 5.2 though, can I partly claim it? LOL

Oh I meant to mention yesterday, that 1 bedroom my grandad looked at and put in for will be his new place from the 15th March
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden @freesia odd that us Tresiba'ers have woken in the 4's today! LOL xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today even after a 13 mile walk yesterday. I know, I’m wonderful for my age!  It was a beautiful day, snow and sun but when that sun went in, by heck it was parky. Not even aching this morning, that could all change mind. I can hear Mr Eggy oohing and ahhing whilst attempting to get out of bed. Wuss! It’s another bright and beautiful morning, had another dusting of snow overnight and it’s presently recording -4.5 on our temperature gauge. Somehow don’t think we’ll be going for such a long walk today. Have a great day, whatever you’re doing. edited to say, temperature now -5.5!


----------



## Lanny

07:32 BS 6.3 

Started snowing yesterday & there’s a thick layer out there this morning just when I was doing the wheelie bin around 5pm: good thing I did as it had just started then; MUCH more was to come & it was FREEZING last night! 

Binged watched all 6 episodes of Celebrity Best Home Cook in a duvet day yesterday & Ed Balls is a really good cook: excellent at kids Birthday cakes too; that Pirate Ship cake was IMPRESSIVE! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Keep warm by drinking something hot to warm you on the inside & then, wrap up well especially, if you’re heading out!


----------



## RirisR

Its 7.5 for me this am not suprised as had the vaccine yesterday
and have had a rotten night pain in left side down to hips and across
the chest (no don't think its heart pains) just tingling in this site not
a happy bunny so have had breakfast and off to bed again to see
if the heavy painkillers will let me sleep.one hopes 48 hrs will see the
back of it nice day all xx


----------



## Inamuddle

5 at 5 am. Had jab yesterday and was a bit blase about it. After all i have the flu jab every year with no side effects. Well i fell asleep in the afternoon, bs high in the evening. It snowed last night, i couldn't sleep felt cold and shivery. Feel rubbish. Well done @eggyg on your walk, i don't think i will be joining you today !


----------



## Iwillgetthere

8.7 after a completely rubbish night with neuropathy pains. Mind you it's a balmy -2.6 here!
I 'made' frozen yogurt yesterday as I had a glut of pots of Greek. Perhaps I shall pop on my bikini and head to the lounger in the garden with my frozen dessert to cool me down!
Have a good day every one x


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.0 this morning. I've knocked the Gliclazide on the head at the moment.

Had a nice surprise yesterday. Didn't realise that my tester did averages. 7 day = 5.8; 14 day = 5.9 and 30 day = 8.1. To be fair, I'm pretty happy with that .

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, so cold here I'm wearing socks and 3 layers one being my big arran jumper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7.1 @ 6.20am today. Stay warm and safe all.


----------



## Amigo

A non impressive 7.6 which is about average for me just now. It’s Baltic temperatures here but I’m not venturing far. Been shielding so long I’m turning into a house cat! 

Stay safe & sane everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Amigo said:


> A non impressive 7.6 which is about average for me just now. It’s Baltic temperatures here but I’m not venturing far. Been shielding so long I’m turning into a house cat!
> 
> Stay safe & sane everyone.


Don't forget to use the litter tray.


----------



## Amigo

Michael12421 said:


> Don't forget to use the litter tray.



Sound advice Michael


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> So true. I was a massive Kinks fan and I have all their singles, EPs and LPs from 1964-1971 up in our loft. These days I just put on one of their compilation CDs, although I do have a USB turntable and have transferred a couple of the LPs onto CD already.
> 
> My music collection is mostly 60s - Kinks, Beatles, Hollies, Searchers to name a few, as well as several compilations. So glad to have been a teenager in the 60s when it was all new. Became a Fleetwood Mac fan after they reformed when Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham joined, and after meeting my wife in 1989 I discovered The Eagles as she's a big fan. As I've got older I've become more Sade and Katie Melua and I have all of their albums.


Excellent choices. I went to Uni in 1983 so I'm more late 70s and 80s myself. Thought I had to post this one as you're an Eagles fan. I know I should have been standing


----------



## adrian1der

Had to be up early again today for a hospital appointment. This time a cardiac MRI as they are still trying to work out why I passed out before Christmas. Scored another reading in the sixes with a 6.3 at 06:01 I then had a thought - maybe I'm seeing sixes because I have been getting up early. After a mug of tea back in bed I re-tested at my more usual time of 06:57 and got a 5.5. Could I be seeing a DP before I wake up? Is that possible?


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7.6 purposely done been running low recently, temperature just touching
double figures in the bay no snow, ice or frost still in shorts.

Take stay safe folks.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. Bonkers thing diabetes is. Totally unpredictable.


----------



## Inamuddle

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 7.6 purposely done been running low recently, temperature just touching
> double figures in the bay no snow, ice or frost still in shorts.
> 
> Take stay safe folks.


OMG Was it you i saw earlier in the week in shorts and t shirt? Bet you''re still got your flip flops on too x


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> OMG Was it you i saw earlier in the week in shorts and t shirt? Bet you''re still got your flip flops on too x


Don`t own flip flops wellies for me.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden @freesia odd that us Tresiba'ers have woken in the 4's today! LOL xx


Spoooooky.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> 5.6 this morning. Bonkers thing diabetes is. Totally unpredictable.


How are you feeling today hun? xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning at 7am after hypos at 3am and 5.30am treated with half a tube of Lift tabs and that was with 1 unit less Levemir than the previous night rather than increasing it which I had intended to do. Find it hard to imagine my vaccine yesterday afternoon was responsible and my levels are very erratic at the moment anyway, so not blaming it and apart from losing sleep, no big deal for me, but it was a big surprise as I really thought I had gone to bed very safe.
Had my morning Levemir and a cuppa and headed out to feed and muck out and defrost water.... Boy did that take some doing this morning, especially the water trough for the horses as feed pipe was frozen solid all the way down into the ground despite lagging. Glorious winter landscape here with blue sky and sunshine and glistening snow.
By the time I got home for breakfast, there was only one choice of menu I fancied and that was porridge and despite weighing and calculating it carefully I am now up at 12.1 and been up here for more than an hour (I was a lovely 6 before eating my porridge!) and my lunchtime bolus (rare ocasion for me to have lunch and breakfast but didn't have much for my evening meal last night so I am hungry today) is taking an age to bring me down to a sensible number so I can eat.

Bleached my pony tail last night so today is the day when I go blue.... and it is my Diaversary today (2 years) and my birthday tomorrow (57yrs) so my Lagoon Blue hair is to be a statement of me feeling younger and more carefree and just a bit frivolous! I also bought some Lilac and Turquoise but think I might just stick with the blue this first time and experiment with adding the other colours when I get a bit more experienced at dying it. Will see about getting a photo once it is sorted. 

Think that is all my news. No ill effects from my vaccine (OAZ) yesterday. My arm may be very slightly sore but I have to be really pressing quite firmly to feel it and I don't feel tired apart from having been awake half the night stuffing my face with glucose tablets, so quite happy with how that is going. 

Thanks for the supportive messages. I am definitely feeling a lot brighter today (will be looking brighter later too  )  and it means so much that people trouble themselves to say such lovely things to help lift my spirits.


----------



## KARNAK

Happy Diaversary Barbara, blue is good.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> Thought I had to post this one as you're an Eagles fan. I know I should have been standing


LOL at first I thought that's a bit sunny and deserty for Buckinghamshire.  Then I realised where it actually was.


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> Seen them live twice, once at the old Wembley and the second time at Twickenham.
> 
> Saw the Kinks live at Swansea Top Rank back in 1970, and for my 60th my wife bought tickets to see Ray Davies in Oxford. Although he was doing a solo tour he had backing musicians and did several Kinks numbers. Have also seen the musical "Sunny Afternoon", the story of the Kinks.
> 
> Oh to be able to go and see a live show - _any show_ - at the moment.


Very jealous. I would have loved to have seen the Eagles. Right now any live music, as you say, would be great. My all time favourite concert was Dire Straits on the Brothers in Arms tour.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Bleached my pony tail last night .......


I think I need another eye test.  
I first read that as _"Bleached my pony last night"_ and thought they don't do that do they?


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> How are you feeling today hun? xx


Much better thank you. 
Even though it’s evident that I’m being ghosted by the datee. 
c’est la vie!


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I think I need another eye test.
> I first read that as _"Bleached my pony last night"_ and thought they don't do that do they?


Dez I did toy with giving Rascal some highlights but will practice on myself first..... don't want to leave him looking a "clip" because I did an unprofessional job!
You can get all sorts of glittery cosmetics and accessories for horses so wouldn't be surprised if there is also hair dying products. I bet they do them for dogs.


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram Bruce wants to know what years you went to The Eagles? He's seen them live twice as well Hampden and The Hydro xx


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Much better thank you.
> Even though it’s evident that I’m being ghosted by the datee.
> c’est la vie!


Glad to hear your feeling a bit better, don't lose hope, maybe he's just a bit busy, anyone would be daft to turn more dates with you down! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Wembley would have been the Hell Freezes Over tour in 1996. Twickenham would have been 2006.


He's just told me his mum and dad saw them at Murrayfield for the Hell Freezes Over tour, they are all huge fans lol xx


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i'm looking forward to seeing a photo, blue sounds good.
@ColinUK, if he doesn't get in touch its his loss. 
@adrian1der, hubby and I saw Dire Straits on that tour, they were good. My all time favourite concerts have got to be Queen (with Freddie) and Bruce Springsteen, both were amazing.
I'm really missing going to the theatre at the moment though.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @rebrascora i'm looking forward to seeing a photo, blue sounds good.
> @ColinUK, if he doesn't get in touch its his loss.
> @adrian1der, hubby and I saw Dire Straits on that tour, they were good. My all time favourite concerts have got to be Queen (with Freddie) and Bruce Springsteen, both were amazing.
> I'm really missing going to the theatre at the moment though.


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## ColinUK

If we’re talking concerts then Queen & Quo at Wembley was pretty good but then so was Live Aid (the first one) and I’ve seen Michael Jackson on the Bad tour, Bowie on the Glass Spider tour and taken the folks to see Streisand twice. 
Also Bare Naked Ladies half way up a mountain in Canada in the depths of winter was also fun. 
Took my dad to see Jean Michel Jarre in docklands which was both exciting and quite oddly dull at the same time.


----------



## KARNAK

I`ve seen a few groups Genesis, Black Sabbath, The Four Tops and Sweet when they launched Blockbuster
in my home town but one of the best was a little known group now called Blackfoot Sue some of you oldies
may remember them. Fleetwood Mac was recording at BBC Maida Vale in the early 70`s and I was working
in London then and we supplied the organs for them and I helped unload their truck then now its trucks, they
let me stay for the recording what more can you say?

Got a copy of the recording on tape now converted to cd trying to see if I can get it on vinyl no luck yet, Mick
Fleetwood invited me in for usual piss up but my colleague who was driving decided we had better get back
to the place of work in Bethnal Green or we`re for it. H P Manders was the firm look it up we supplied and built
massive organs and mobile ones especially the major churches including Westminster Abbey not bad for a 
17 year old kid.

Sorry a long post but a bit of memorable history for me, take care folks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora  - Barbara do have a very happy birthday xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 for me today.  Happy Birthday and much cake (low carb) @rebrascora 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

05:30 BS 4.1 Eek!  Had to pause for a JB before posting & now the blood is pounding in my ears & heart racing away as I type but, no shakes, thank goodness! I don’t like waking in the 4’s!

Just pause a bit longer until my heart recovers a bit more! I’m ok with JB in me already & my heart will get the message & calm down eventually!


----------



## Lanny

05:46 BS 5.3 & munching on an oatcake as I post this! Heart still racing so, a longer pause before I post again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora wishing you a very Happy Birthday, hope you can have a good day xx


----------



## SueEK

6.3 today, off to work but a quick mention of a wonderful singer who I find hypnotic and truly remarkable. If you have a spare 5 minutes have a look, I don’t know how to do a link.  Her name is Angelina Jordan and she won NGT at the age of 7. I would particularly recommend I put a spell on you, Bohemian Rhapsody, Goodbye Yellow brick road and Gloomy Sunday, a huge talent. spent all evening watching her on YouTube, I am mesmerised by her.
Anyhow must go, have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@rebrascora many happy returns of the day. 
A straight 5 for me again today. 
It's only 2 degrees outside, but dry, so a nice walk later methinks.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Oops! 

Sorry about the drama earlier: DO NOT like waking in the 4’s; not much wriggle room & it takes at least half an hour to three quarters for my heart to calm down once my hypo warnings are triggered! 06:18 BS 5.5 so, steady ish & time for breakfast! Heart starting to calm down now & off to put breakfast in the oven: should be more or less normal, for me, resting rate by the time I eat & NR after eating for safety! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh yes! Almost forgot! A Very Happy Birthday @rebrascora


----------



## goodybags

Morning 4.9 @ 06.30 TGIF


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning. Very happy with that. Looks like it will be another day indoors out of the cold.

I have just restarted taking my genotropin injections in the morning. I had stopped whilst taking insulin injections purely because I got fed up with so many injections ( which, oddly, I don't enjoy). It will be interesting to see if they have any effect on my BG...or anything else for that matter.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Spring must surely be just around the corner.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very low, for me, 4.7! Must be the after effect from  my walk catching up with me, I never left the house yesterday. I threw some mealworms on the the lawn and went to the recycling and that was my exercise yesterday. It’s a relatively mild day “ only”  -2.6 so,far!
Big day for me today, it’s vaccine day! Woohoo! Sleeve rolled up in anticipation already. It’s at our GP surgery just the other side of town, Mr Eggy going to drive me he said, incase of adverse side effects. Errr... no, it’s just because he hasn’t driven the car for a while and wants to go the long way round by the M6! I’ll report in later on the vaccine thread. Have a fab day all. And special birthday wishes @rebrascora. Nearly catching up with me!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, still chilly, will have to see whether the 'all-weather' arena lives up to its name, or if I need to take my nag for a brisk trot round the roads this afternoon.
Happy birthday, @rebrascora , will now pop over to your ‘official' birthday thread.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Many Happy Birthday wishes to @rebrascora  for today!
8.5 in me, 13 in me house, -2.6 in me garden , and it's windy! So cold last night that the heating kicked in ( it's set at 15 over night).
What ever your day brings I hope it brings some joy x


----------



## goodybags

goodybags said:


> Morning 4.9 @ 06.30 TGIF


having woken up to a respectable 4.9
its 5.8 before breakfast (just now) still can’t get my head around how it fluctuates


----------



## Paulbreen

Morning all, a nice 5.6 this morning at 5:30 had get up early to go get a Covid-19 PCR test this morning as I’ll be on my way to Bristol this afternoon so had the chance to see a beautiful sunny dawn here today with a -12 and snow everywhere it was very beautiful.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day 

@KARNAK  trust you to be delivering huge organs everywhere!

Oh and a stupid 7 for me this morning after a pretty much zero carb day all day yesterday.
Just rechecked and 6.2


----------



## SaraKaya

Good morning it’s a 7.2 for me.
Have a good day everyone and especially @rebrascora on her Blue Hair Birthday!!
X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.7 for me this morning, I'm fine with that as did have 4 and a half digestives for safety sake last night, BG's acting strange again after the contraceptive injection but no changes can be made yet as no patterns to go from just yet 

More snow fell overnight, road and parts of the pavement were cleared the other day but when I got up at 5:30am it was all filled in again

Grandad going to hand his end of tenancy letter in today (has to be done in the next town) and he moves into his new place on the 1st March, he has put absolutely no thought into this move and I feel he is doing the wrong thing as we know he won't like being shut in and enclosed but never mind, many people that have went there haven't liked it and the council are under no obligation to give you another of their properties so he'll be stuck

Happy Birthday @rebrascora I hope you have a lovely day
xx


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 4.0


Snap! 

No walk for me (it looks b-b-bitter out there, eek) cos Cylch Darllen / Reading Group starts this morning, with last year’s teacher Gaynor so it should be fun and educational! She’s a stickler for using the formal ‘you’ which I find odd cos we’re about the same age - unless she’s in her 20s and has had a hard life!

Happy birthday @rebrascora !!!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.8 here. I was late taking my reading after I got up at 6:30, I didn't take it until 8:00! Will this affect my reading that much ?

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Bazzlejet said:


> Will this affect my reading that much ?


It can but you'l never know if it did, I go through periods of dropping from waking to breakfast while many have the opposite and rise xx


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK , wow!!!!! You've seen Bowie?!!!! What was he like, i would have loved to have seen him.
@KARNAK , Fleetwood Mac?! Wow!
@rebrascora Happy Birthday, have a good day.
Morning all 5.7 for me. Another day of working from home. Hope to fit in a walk later. Planned one for yesterday but as i sent my last email, the attachment i had spent 2 hours working on disappeared! Took me so long to do a search to find it and by that time hubby was home and i needed to get tea on. Last day of work today for a week.
@Bexlee i hope you are going to have a good rest next week.
To any parents out there who have been home schooling, you have been doing a brilliant job, now take a break.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A disappointing 6.3 for me at 06:59 this morning. So much for my theory about testing at the same time   

I'm back on the exercise regime so hopefully better numbers will follow....

Really missing the theatre. My son's birthday is the 18th December and for the last few years we have taken him to the West End for a show and a night in the Waldorf but obviously didn't happen last year. He's been to Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, The Lion King and 2019 was Billionaire Boy. Hopefully we'll get back this year as it is a great pre-Christmas treat

@rebrascora Happy Birthday - I hope you have a great day. Is today blue hair day? You will have to post the results


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Maca44

4.1 and feeling glum


----------



## Gruers

6.6 today, not a lot going on other than a long walk later
have a nice day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Anitram 

@Maca44 sorry to hear you're feeling down. If a good rant will help rant away!


----------



## eggyg

Congratulations @Anitram you’re fairly racking those HSs up.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just back from a lovely 7 and a bit mile ramble in the woods.
Saw my first fox of the year. 
Congratulation to Martin @Anitram on the HS

Dez


----------



## EllsBells

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Just back from a lovely 7 and a bit mile ramble in the woods.
> Saw my first fox of the year.
> Congratulation to Martin @Anitram on the HS
> 
> Dez


We have a beautiful looking fox living in our shed in the back garden.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

EllsBells said:


> We have a beautiful looking fox living in our shed in the back garden.


They are marvellous creatures. They have incredible tails.


----------



## Bloden

Happy new year @Lanny!!!   (A friend just reminded me).


----------



## EllsBells

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> They are marvellous creatures. They have incredible tails.


There's another young one that wants to move in with us. He follows me when I talk to our cats in the street - clearly reacting to tone. The cats are less pleased about this.


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes.
6.2 for me this morning with a very wiggly line between 8 and 10 most of the night.... Not sure if that was because I kept waking up every hour to scan in case I dropped low again like last night. Spent all day yesterday injecting corrections of Fiasp having eaten no appreciable carbs and still shot myself quite large bolusses for the food I did eat. Not sure if it is due to vaccine or not as have been having problems with this the past week before vaccine but was more pronounced yesterday. Upped my Levemir to a whopping 20 units this morning to see if that will help.  
No photo of blue hair I'm afraid because hair dye didn't take, despite test sample working fine. May try again tonight. Maybe some alcohol will improve the outcome... Oh wait a minute! I tried that yesterday celebrating my Diaversary.... maybe it was the wrong sort of alcohol. Wil try gin tonight, that always seems to have a positive impact on BG levels so maybe it will work on hair dying too. No cake for me, but definitely a pot of olives and either roast chicken or lamb shoulder.... can't decide yet. 
Didn't start the day too well today as I managed to pour boiling water over my hand whilst defrosting the water trough and with wearing wooly gloves, I didn't realise at first as hands were cold and then by the time I felt it, it took a few moments before I managed to get my scorching glove off. At least there was plenty of snow to stick my hand in to cool it down straight away! Hoping I won't lose the skin, but it is sore! 

@Anitram Congrats on another House Special

@Maca44 It is hard to imagine you feeling low looking at your profile picture.... Along with your Grandad dying quote, it always puts a smile on my face. Hope your spirits lift soon. If you want to get anything off your chest, we are here to listen and support.

Off now to hoist the pump out of my septic tank outflow sump and see if I can fix it as drain levels getting worryingly high and toilet needs flushing!! Why is it I seem to spend all my days handling excrement of one sort or another... animal, bird and now human!! Must have seriously sinned in a previous life!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Off now to hoist the pump out of my septic tank outflow sump and see if I can fix it as drain levels getting worryingly high and toilet needs flushing!! Why is it I seem to spend all my days handling excrement of one sort or another... animal, bird and now human!! Must have seriously sinned in a previous life!


Yes, life can be sh*t sometimes.


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> Thanks, and I assure you that it was a one-off test and not the average of several fingers....!


So pleased to hear it! The thought had not crossed my mind!


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report my sewage problem is now fixed. Oh the joys of being able to flush again!!


----------



## freesia

@Anitram congratulations on the HS


----------



## SueEK

Ooh crumbs I’ve done it, take a look folks


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @ColinUK , wow!!!!! You've seen Bowie?!!!! What was he like, i would have loved to have seen him.
> @KARNAK , Fleetwood Mac?! Wow!
> @rebrascora Happy Birthday, have a good day.
> Morning all 5.7 for me. Another day of working from home. Hope to fit in a walk later. Planned one for yesterday but as i sent my last email, the attachment i had spent 2 hours working on disappeared! Took me so long to do a search to find it and by that time hubby was home and i needed to get tea on. Last day of work today for a week.
> @Bexlee i hope you are going to have a good rest next week.
> To any parents out there who have been home schooling, you have been doing a brilliant job, now take a break.
> Have a good day everyone.


He was alright. Nothing exceptional to be honest.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> He was alright. Nothing exceptional to be honest.


Ah i'm disappointed. I expected you to say he was brilliant!


----------



## Christy

@rebrascora ....belated happy birthday from me too. Hope you had a lovely blue sky day to make up for your lack of blue hair. Was lovely here. Enjoy your gin!


----------



## Bexlee

Happy birthday @rebrascora 

Happy Half-term @freesia and other school workers ....parents !

A 4.8 this morning. Training day today which was quite productive. Got a lot done and am planning a break need the fire up the kindle!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Happy birthday @rebrascora
> 
> Happy Half-term @freesia and other school workers ....parents !
> 
> A 4.8 this morning. Training day today which was quite productive. Got a lot done and am planning a break need the fire up the kindle!


@Bexlee make sure you have a good rest x


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Happy new year @Lanny!!!   (A friend just reminded me).


Odd that: COMPLETELY passed me by; all my family too as there were quite a lot of phone calls yesterday around the family with the CV vaccines! It just WASN’T on our radars at all: just goes to show how skewed CV has made things; nope, it was ALL about booking online to get CV vaccines yesterday as NI is currently doing tier 5 now, 65 to 69 year olds, which meant most of my older siblings & their spouses! I’m in tier 6 so, not yet for me!


----------



## Lanny

01:24 BS 7.5 OK ish considering midnight LR was a bit late: bunged in as soon as I got up; a bit slow responding to alarm & dozed off! Couldn’t get back to sleep as it’s VERY noisy outside with a gale blowing!  that’s me covering my ears! Got up & had breakfast already & watched last night’s Death in Paradise: a so so episode that wasn’t that hard to work out but, there’s definitely a hint of romantic entanglements ensuing; mixed feelings about that as I didn’t really like that in previous series!

As already said I got a flurry of phone calls yesterday around the family about booking vaccines! I THOUGHT I was at the age where I’m getting a bit left behind by technology but, some of my older siblings, bless them & I DO love them really, are technophobes/dinosaurs & I got requests to do the online booking for them!  It’s the 2 vaccines they’re getting pretty much straight off, next few days, & then again in April.

Chinese New Year IS normally a big thing, it’s bigger than Christmas, but, it just wasn’t mentioned at all & I completely forgot about it! It’s the year of the OX as well which is my younger sister’s sign so, she just turned 48, shush that’s just between us , She’s a cow & I’m a pig!

A very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning        - 8.7


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.1 again for me this morning. 
HbA1c and foot check Monday morning... hoping and praying for a good result!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

5.6 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this post vaccination day and a low again, for me, 4.9. Happy with that. I can just see a beautiful sunrise on the horizon so going to slip on my wellies and get up the garden with my camera. Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.2 here.

It’s snowing!!!! Unheard of here on the Pembrokeshire coast. It’s just a dusting, but exciting nonetheless...looks blermin’ freezing out there, mind. I wonder how many layers I can put on and still manage to walk?

Well, yesterday was Welsh all day, even hubby blurted out a couple of sentences (don’t know why he’s so reticent about talking to me in his mother tongue ). Anyhoo, wot with everything being over Zoom atm, there was a chap from Catalonia in book club who’d been on holiday to Wales and decided to learn the lingo. We’re taking over the world, I tell you!!!

Wrap up warm!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's a snowy winter wonderland outside. 
A 5.3 for me today.  So no ill effects from last night's once in a while spag bolg with real pasta.  It was so worth it.

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.1 again, nice pottering weekend ahead.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, been crawling along the bottom of the Libre trace all night. Reckon I burnt off so much energy just keeping warm while riding yesterday, my liver was clawing it back all night.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.1 for me today, no snow overnight but the road in the scheme looks dreadful, snow plough was in but didn't do anything then gritter was in behind, at least he was actually spreading, blinded by both of them before 7am though!
xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.1 for me today.
@Lanny I am an ox in the Chinese calendar and a bull in the other one, wonder what that says about me??
Off to Sainsbury’s today, difficult day at work yesterday, lots of patients complaining about the wait times and I want to say to them I KNOW, I’ve been waiting two and a half years for mine .
Enjoy your weekend. 
To our lovely teachers, enjoy your week off, you deserve it xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.1 for me.

Must buy more shaving foam. Just had a very unsatisfactory shave.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. And it’s bitterly cold here still.


----------



## rebrascora

9.8 for me this morning and I was high all night between 9 and 11.... so much for alcohol dropping your levels... even 3 large G&Ts! 
Actually my levels have been running high since the vaccine on Wed apart from hypos Wed night and I have had to increase my basal twice and still regularly jab corrections or be much braver with bolus insulin. I was shocked to find myself at 16.8 (  ) yesterday afternoon with a vertical upward arrow which was my highest reading for about 18 months! My graph looked like I ate Mount Everest for brunch, but it was carefully weighed and generously bolused for and I waited until I was 6.0 and dropping before I started eating, so I was rather aghast to get such a huge reading mid afternoon! 6 units of Fiasp, a walk and eventually one jelly baby steadied me down to the 5s and then mid 4s before my evening meal, so I felt that I managed it very well.
Frustrating that I had my highest reading in ages and I didn't even have any birthday cake!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.3 for me this morning. A bit of a lazy weekend planned, not much to do. My main job for half term week is cleaning my kitchen cupboards. Hmmmm.....i lead such an exciting life!

Have a good saturday!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> 9.8 for me this morning and I was high all night between 9 and 11.... so much for alcohol dropping your levels... even 3 large G&Ts!
> Actually my levels have been running high since the vaccine on Wed apart from hypos Wed night and I have had to increase my basal twice and still regularly jab corrections or be much braver with bolus insulin. I was shocked to find myself at 16.8 (  ) yesterday afternoon with a vertical upward arrow which was my highest reading for about 18 months! My graph looked like I ate Mount Everest for brunch, but it was carefully weighed and generously bolused for and I waited until I was 6.0 and dropping before I started eating, so I was rather aghast to get such a huge reading mid afternoon! 6 units of Fiasp, a walk and eventually one jelly baby steadied me down to the 5s and then mid 4s before my evening meal, so I felt that I managed it very well.
> Frustrating that I had my highest reading in ages and I didn't even have any birthday cake!


I hope you enjoyed those G&Ts though @rebrascora! Did you have a good day?


----------



## freesia

Anitram said:


> 5.3 on yet another freezing Berkshire morning. Minus 3.5, but no frost.
> 
> My wife's birthday today but obviously no dining out. Fortunately the restaurant we would have gone to is doing takeaway so we can still have what we would have chosen, we'll just be eating it at home instead.
> 
> Looking forward to a real sportsfest this weekend - cricket, tennis, rugby and football. Not confident of Wales beating Scotland in the rugby as we have seven of the regular players out injured and the Scots look to be in good form.
> 
> Martin


Happy Birthday Mrs Anitram


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I hope you enjoyed those G&Ts though @rebrascora! Did you have a good day?


I really enjoyed the G&Ts and the tub of olives with feta that went with them thanks and I had a lovely day despite the challenges!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.4 this morning. Busy weekend sitting in front of the computer.... must make time to take regular breaks and exercise !

Have a great day everyone


----------



## goodybags

Good morning world 6.0 today @ 09.30 
hat a bit of a LOW and woke up and was 3.9 @ 3am after a few dried prunes, apricots & a couple of lift chews 
thinking need to seriously reduce either the Metformin or the Nova mix 
will see what they recon after I’ve had my HbA1c done later in the month


----------



## Inamuddle

A chilly morning but not as cold as many of you. A 7 rising to 9 this morning. After finding that rats were nicking the bird food i started putting a small amount of seeds on the patio. Its taken a few weeks but now when i get up i am greeted by blackbirds waiting for breakfast. They are followed by a couple of robins, sparrows and even a wagtail. I never thought i would spend my mornings talking to birds.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me after a really good nights sleep very unusual to sleep so well. Dog walking done now a relaxing weekend for a change


----------



## Sujo

Good game. 10.9 this morning but only third day Into new regime, previous reading was 11.6.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Sujo said:


> Good game. 10.9 this morning but only third day Into new regime, previous reading was 11.6.


Going in the right direction


----------



## Kaylz

@goodybags it would be the insulin needing adjustments but unless it's a common issue then there's not much that can be done, have you ever considered asking about a basal/bolus regime instead of being on the mixed insulin? xx


----------



## freesia

Sujo said:


> Good game. 10.9 this morning but only third day Into new regime, previous reading was 11.6.


Welcome to the forum Sujo


----------



## goodybags

Kaylz said:


> @goodybags it would be the insulin needing adjustments but unless it's a common issue then there's not much that can be done, have you ever considered asking about a basal/bolus regime instead of being on the mixed insulin? xx


Hi & thanx @Kaylz
No I’ve never been put on any different insulin, in the past just kept upping the dose all the time, for years every time the DR saw me he just told me off (my HbA1c for years was really high) Dr just kept shaking his head and upping the dose.

I will ask about having doses reduced (I’ve got blood test booked for 22nd)
so see what my results come back as would really like to reduce the metformin also.


----------



## Kaylz

@goodybags a basal/bolus regime is far more flexible and easier adjustable  in the long term once you know what your doing, it gives the freedom to alter your insulin to suit your carb intake at every meal whereas mixed you kind of have to stick to the same amounts per day etc, if its something you'd be interested in then you should bring it up with whoever provides your diabetes care xx


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. I can't believe this cold! Brrr... 7.6 @ 9.15am 

Hello and welcome @Sujo


----------



## Lanny

05:28 BS 6.6 

 STILL blowing a gale out there & me covering my ears! 

It was freezing all day yesterday & last night with the storm lashing at the windows! Spent it in bed with the hot water bottles under the duvet while I watched the next episode of Rupaul’s Drag Race Uk 7 months after the last one, while filming it earlier in the year when lockdown came into effect, & BOY! did it kick off with a bang & Rupaul got mad at someone’s very misconstrued joke!  Also, watched the next episode of Amazing Hotels Jade Mountain St. Lucia also, a LONG gap after the last episode Schloss Elmau Germany! It was the most AMAZING hotel I’ve yet seen in all 3 series so far! Every room open to the elements with a private swimming pool & terraced with thick stone walls in between to ensure privacy despite no external front wall to interrupt the view! Also played golf with a tournament 9 hole cup final & I’ll find out where I finish up at 8am later this morning?

It’s still dark outside but, hopefully all that wind & rain will have melted the quite thick layer of snow that was on the ground before the storm? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Wrap up warm & stay warm with hot drinks & hot water bottles: duvets optional; but, I’m definitely staying cosy under mine!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
6.3 this morning, 
Happy Valentine's day for those able to celebrate it.   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I haven't had one of these in a while. 
Thought I was losing my touch.  
But, I've managed to produce an nice 5.2. 
All the snow's gone, just wet and very windy.
Stay safe everybody.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I haven't had one of these in a while.
> Thought I was losing my touch.
> But, I've managed to produce an nice 5.2.
> All the snow's gone, just wet and very windy.
> Stay safe everybody.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations on your House Special Dez!


----------



## Maca44

Snowwy said:


> Morning all
> 6.3 this morning,
> Happy Valentine's day for those able to celebrate it.
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


4.0 for me and I forgot to get card and flowers, I will just say "I love you" that will save me a few ££££'s, I do it every year while looking in the mirror, wife's still asleep   .


----------



## Ralph-YK

8
Not been good night from just 5am ishy. In and out of it. Not great day.
Also, medics think 8s being goods


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today 

A little poem for you all 

Lament for a Lost Love


Oh pancreas, my luscious pearl,
I love thee more than any girl!
For who but you could make my heart
Beat fast and wild when you depart?
My breathing, shallow, gasping air,
To lose the touch of one so fair!

Why did you fail me on that night
And leave me in this awful plight?
What did I do to hurt you so,
And make you feel that you must go?
Forgive me pancreas, my love,
Let’s be once more like hand in glove!

Without your influence so sweet,
I contemplate each thing I eat,
And daily tasks serve to remind
Of all that we have left behind…
Return, and let our love grow strong,
And please don’t make me wait too long!


----------



## HenryBennett

After more carbs than usual yesterday I was surprised by a 4.5 before going to bed.

I was woken at 5 o’clock this morning with all the lights coming on. We’d had a power cut and the smart lights all turned on at 100% when power was restored with no broadband.

By the time I went downstairs and pricked my finger at 06:15 it was 5.6.

Temperatures are on the rise but it’s still very, very windy, so with the wind chill it’s still very cold outside. Exercise bike again today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Gwynn

5.7 this morning. A tiny bit higher than I would like in the mornings. And would you believe, my weight has actually gone up, in spite of the diet! Now that is irritating.

Cold and very gusty out there this morning. I will stay indoors. Maybe get the old exercise bike out.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.5 today, not too awful considering I had 4 oaties and a digestive before bed last night, levels have been VERY unpredictable since my injection so really didn't feel comfortable going to bed on a HS 
xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.5 today, not too awful considering I had 4 oaties and a digestive before bed last night, levels have been VERY unpredictable since my injection so really didn't feel comfortable going to bed on a HS
> xx


I’d take a waking reading in the 7’s any day over a reading in the 4’s!  Hope things settle for you soon!


----------



## goodybags

5.3 after a decent sleep


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> I’d take a waking reading in the 7’s any day over a reading in the 4’s!  Hope things settle for you soon!


4's don't really bother me as I just pop a couple of Lifts, thanks I hope so too as fed up of not knowing where I'm going to be headed! Its not exactly like I get much chance to concentrate on myself at the moment so many lows have been left untreated for a while lately while trying to deal with cleaning behind others    xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Northerer.
Love your Valentines poem Alan. Thanks for that! Most appropriate reading it whilst I have a heart pumping hypo and guzzle JBs before and after my breakfast!

My reading was a very nice 5.3 this morning but I did need one Lift tab (edited to add... through the night) and DP hasn't kicked in so my levels have dropped unexpectedly quickly.
Looks like the elevated levels from the Covid vaccine have subsided too (I had it Friday night), so perhaps I can get back
to normal once I readjust my Levemir. Today might be a day of munching JBs till I get things back on an even keel. It will make a pleasant change from jabbing myself with insulin every few hours.

@MeeTooTeeTwo
Congrats Dez. Was concerned you were getting out of practice!

@Maca44 Hope you are feeling a bit more upbeat today. Good to see you still have your sense of humour!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! A day to treasure the people/animals you love and show them how much they mean to you. My lot will be getting extra carrots!


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today and need to get my act in gear. Have forgotten to take all my tablets for the last two days, I seem to leave my brain at work. I’m so lazy at home, I do jobs in the morning and then that’s it for me for the rest of the day. Not sure if it’s listlessness, boredom or pure laziness.
Anyhow off we go again.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.
@Northerner another great poem, we haven’t had one for a while and I’ve missed them, talented chap!!
Have a good Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning to you all. Unfortunately not for me.  Reading this morning was 13.4 after a night of no sleep thanks to a raging UTI, constant vomiting and diarrhea.  I had no out-of-the-ordinary food, and not much of that.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, but overnight was jelly baby assisted at 4am.
Hope you feel better soon,@Michael12421 .


----------



## Snowwy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning to you all. Unfortunately not for me.  Reading this morning was 13.4 after a night of no sleep thanks to a raging UTI, constant vomiting and diarrhea.  I had no out-of-the-ordinary food, and not much of that.


Sorry to hear, hope all settles soon!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

I’ve been feeling like you have @SueEK and friends of mine too - it’s got something to do with the situation we’re in. I lost all my enthusiasm in October, couldn’t even be bothered doing things I enjoy or necessary things like cleaning. I dragged myself out of my rut with my current knitting project - I call it Knitting for Sanity  - basically, I’m knitting bobble hats for friends. It seems to be working, I’ve got my mojo back. You’re not lazy, you’re knackered, like the rest of us!

Hope you’re feeling better soon @Michael12421.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Hopefully getting a bit warmer from today but for now it's still a Brrrrrrt.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this positively balmy morning. It’s a mild 3 degrees! 6.4 today. Felt a bit rough yesterday, assuming vaccination to blame, splitting headache was the worst thing but felt wishy washy all day. That’s good though, means it’s working so I’m happy with that.
Today is the day the love birds get together, and I do mean birds, Valentine’s Day is traditionally when they find their mates and start getting ready for the breeding season. I’m hoping the nest box I put up last year will get used this year.
Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS. @SueEK I’m the same re feeling lazy, like @Bloden says it’s the times we’re in, why bother when no one is going to visit. @Michael12421 I didn’t “like” your post as it sounds like you’re having a rough time, hope you’re able to get hold of some antibiotics and get rid of that UTI ASAP, take care.
Have a Happy Valentines Day if that’s your thing. We don’t exchange presents but we are having a nice meal tonight, I’ll do the starters, cheese soufflé, and Mr Eggy doing the duck breast main. We’ll have a bottle of fizz too. I might even wear something other than my leggings and hoodie!


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.3 this morning. Another busy day today, video meeting in a min.... on a Sunday, wth 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 so sorry you are feeling so bad. Maybe you need some antibiotics, if you don’t start feeling better soon you must ring your doctor. Let us know how you are doing xx
@Bloden thanks, sorry you were feeling the same but it’s good to know it’s not just me. I don’t feel low or anything just so lethargic and can’t be bothered so am not eating well either. I think part of it is I would normally be getting everything ready for opening up our caravan again and spending some time there and also trying to rent it out, not sure we can afford another year of no income from it. I’ll stop whinging now but good to get it off my chest and acknowledge what I’m doing, or basically not doing x
Had some lovely flowers from hubby today which was nice. Forgot to say Happy Valentines Day to all x


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 get well soon! xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After an afternoon and evening with the libre graph showing like a range of mountains then going up and hovering between 11-14(!!) overnight, woke to libre showing 12 and finger prick showing 10. Its the last couple of days of the sensor so need to finger prick more and check. Ruins my TIR though.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
@Michael12421 i hope you feel better soon
@SueEK i think lots of people are feeling like that atm, you're not alone.
Have a Happy Valentines Day all


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> ts the last couple of days of the sensor so need to finger prick more and check.


my latest sensors have been quite good throughout the whole 14 days lately, I've been rather impressed! I applied a new one last night and oh my, it was a painful application! Still tender ii I go near it! LOL but was 1mmol higher than bloods at bedtime (2 hours after applying) and 0.6mmol lower than blood this morning xx


----------



## Ralph-YK

Oh, meds been getting plenty and easy bloods. Last year at home I'd been getting none.
Wards been cold here last week. Had been second ward since Tues. Now back to first. Just spotted the window is open.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> my latest sensors have been quite good throughout the whole 14 days lately, I've been rather impressed! I applied a new one last night and oh my, it was a painful application! Still tender ii I go near it! LOL but was 1mmol higher than bloods at bedtime (2 hours after applying) and 0.6mmol lower than blood this morning xx


Thats a good difference. This sensor has seemed to be out on lots of occasions though not quite enough to report to Abbott x


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> I might even wear something other than my leggings and hoodie!


Maybe a onesie


----------



## RirisR

7.4 for me this morning disappointing hope your feeling better Michael
flipping cold here today need exercise but cant bring myself to go out in it


----------



## Sujo

Freddie1966 said:


> Going in the right direction


So far but still early days.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.2 for me . Had a lovely walk with our dog and our puppies . Having a lovely relaxing weekend after a very stressful week at work . Hope everyone is having a lovely Valentines day


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Anitram said:


> Feel drained this morning. Got really bad stomach cramps yesterday afternoon , ended up throwing up in the bathroom and didn't sleep well. No surprise to see 6.8 pop up on the meter this morning. Don't know whether it was something I'd eaten or a bug. Suspect the former as I managed to keep my evening meal down, which is just as well as it was my wife's birthday meal ordered in from our favourite restaurant.
> 
> Wales put me through the wringer again yesterday but we came away with a win despite half the first XV being missing. At least we have 2 weeks to get everyone fit for the game against England.
> 
> Martin


I’m married to a Scotsman so he wasn’t as happy about the result


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> I’m married to a Scotsman so he wasn’t as happy about the result


Both teams looked better than England!


----------



## Ditto

Happy Valentine's all. 7.6 @ 9.15am for me on this very blustery day and it's not even Wednesday!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> Both teams looked better than England!


Yes we agree


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Y


Sujo said:


> So far but still early days.



it is early days ... wish you well on your journey it


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Hope you are feeling better today @Michael12421


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.1 today. Slept badly was cold, hubby and dog had all the covers brrr! Off to work, have a good day.
@Michael how are you today? X


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 for me today,  HbA1c test this morning!

@Michael12421 how are you?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 9 from me

have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

5.2 this morning and weight finally shifted again. Yessss.


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> 5.2 this morning and weight finally shifted again. Yessss.


Well done on your weight loss and congrats on the HS x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn on the HS.
4.8 for me this morning. 
Dez


----------



## Paulbreen

7.2 today, a long weekend of work but finished last night, 2 COVID tests today so I can go home tonight, Netherlands requires PCR and an antigen for some reason.
Have a great week folks!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Gwynn


----------



## Lanny

06:46 BS 4.7 but, felt fine & just sitting down to some eggs & & cuppa tea!  High 4’s is ok, it seems, as long as I’m not headed down fast!

Almost out of food so, tesco shopping isbang on today 13:00 to 14:00: just 1 pack of nissin noodles left & 2 eggs; having 4 sunny side up now! 

Oh, the sweet sound of silence after the noisy last couple of days while the storm was blowing! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Short & sweet today as breakfast is calling me!


----------



## goodybags

Happy Monday Everybody 
(@ 06.30) 5.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. Probably didn't need that cracker and cheese.

Might not need the thermals today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Back to rain and more rain, need to go out and do the supermarket run this morning, hope the roads aren’t too puddly.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 today.  We had a lovely Valentines meal last night, my first time making cheese soufflés was a success. Phew! Our favourite Lake District hotel posted the recipe on their FB page, I always have them when I’m there as they are a nice light very low carb starter. We even got dressed up! Dress and heels! My bunion isn’t happy with me today! Have a Happy Monday and stay safe.  Congrats @Gwynn on the HS and weight loss.


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning! And higher average for last week than the week before which comes as precisely zero surprise. 
Still got a sore throat but otherwise feel fine. 
Sent off a battery of samples for various testing just to see if it’s anything pesky which needs treating but I doubt it is more than maybe a bacterial thing in need of antibiotics perhaps.
Ventured out on Saturday and snapped these...

Can’t for the life of me remember what the shrub was which was bedecked by ice but it looked stunning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5C here this morning, feels very odd! LOL, yesterday was mostly rain but nothing at the moment

Well 4 oaties at bedtime last night produced....

Only my 2nd of the year!

Waking average for last week was down 2mmol from the previous week so things are looking slightly better, for how long is anyone's guess!

Got a beautiful engraved glass keepsake from Bruce for Valentine's Day, he's mad! All mum's glass will come to me one day so we'll end up with nothing but!
xx


----------



## Sujo

Eek, 11.2. Perhaps too many carbs accompanying evening meal.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 5C here this morning, feels very odd! LOL, yesterday was mostly rain but nothing at the moment
> 
> Well 4 oaties at bedtime last night produced....
> View attachment 16196
> Only my 2nd of the year!
> 
> Waking average for last week was down 2mmol from the previous week so things are looking slightly better, for how long is anyone's guess!
> 
> Got a beautiful engraved glass keepsake from Bruce for Valentine's Day, he's mad! All mum's glass will come to me one day so we'll end up with nothing but!
> xx


Congrats!! I don’t think I’ve had one all year yet so I’m envious!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.2 here...oops.

It’s positively balmy here this morning, and DRY. Should be a good walk this morning. Then it’s an all-day basal test while I finish knitting a hat for my neighbour - he’s 60 on Wed.

Well done all you HSers.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Congrats!! I don’t think I’ve had one all year yet so I’m envious!


I thought you had!? First one using this meter as well lol xx


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Dull and wet, that's what my wife called me yesterday as she got me a card but I didn't.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I thought you had!? First one using this meter as well lol xx


If I have it’s been a while. I seem to have settled into a pattern of low-mid 6s rather than constantly in the 5s.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your HS @Gwynn and @Kaylz 

I am feeling much better today thanks.
Readings were very high yesterday perhaps due to the UTI.  
No recurrance of the bowel and stomach problems and only had to get up 4 times in the night so slept reasonably well.
Urine is still running red but it does take 4 or 5 days for the antibiotics to kick in.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> If I have it’s been a while. I seem to have settled into a pattern of low-mid 6s rather than constantly in the 5s.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that though so don't be disheartened, it will come, as you mentioned you still have a bit of a sore throat so... I'm just happy that my waking average last week was down to 6.5 from 8.5 the previous week! xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations on your HS @Kaylz


----------



## freesia

Congratulation @Gwynn and @Kaylz on your HS.
@ColinUK frozen plants/branches, all sorts make stunning sculptures.
Morning everyone. 8.8 on the libre, 7.4 finger prick, last few hours of my sensor. Levels still showing a range of mountain peaks, lockdown and rota working are really taking a toll now. Have upped basal again by another half, will see what happens.
GP supposed to be ringing me this morning about Section 88 driving. Keep your fingers crossed he says ok.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Catching up after a weekend away from the computer screen.

Congrats on the house specials @Kaylz and @Gwynn 

A 5.9 on Saturday morning before blitzing the house in double quick time so I could settle down and watch the rugby. 8786 steps counted as my exercise. A 5.4 yesterday at 07:31. Watched some cricket finished off the washing, prepped Sunday dinner, did a ride on the exercise bike and then watched some more rugby!

A second 5.4 for me this morning at 06:55. I got drenched walking across the garden to let the chickens out. Sainsbury's delivered on Saturday but need a trip to the farm shop to pick up some meat today. Otherwise another day of work.

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Kaylz

good luck @freesia I have toes crossed for you (fingers aren't able just now LOL) xx


----------



## RirisR

7.1 for me this morning feel under the weather for some reason
perhaps the jab has kicked in can't think of any other reason have
a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.4 this morning. Have just realised I can now post messages using my phone, so no need to fire the laptop up each morning 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

10.1 for me this morning and been high (10-12) all night despite increasing evening Levemir by another half a unit.
Had a late low carb evening meal of moussaka (no potatoes, just aubergine) and green beans. There was quite a bit of fat and protein but thought the extra Levemir would deal with that.... clearly not! I didn't sleep well though and haven't the last few nights and when I sleep well my levels always drop, so that will be a factor.
Now up to my highest basal doses ever at 20u and 6u and still needing corrections. Whilst I am pretty active during the day looking after the animals, I really need to find time and motivation for formal exercise as well, as I have let that slide in the last couple of weeks and I know that will make a huge difference to my levels and my quality of sleep. My eating has also been disordered and I have been picking a lot more. I guess my discipline has lapsed in general and I need to kick myself up the bot. 
Today is a new day and the start of a new week and a new year of my life, so a good time to draw the line and start again.
TIR is currently only 75% so I can only improve on that! Have pretty much decided that I am not getting on with the Fiasp and despite promising myself that I would give it a full year's trial this time, I am tempted to phone the clinic helpline this week and ask for my prescription to be changed back to NR. I just seem to be needing more and more Fiasp at the moment to bring levels down and then they plummet and shoot back up to double figures despite being very disciplined and even conservative about hypo treatments....often just 10g carbs (2JBS) takes me back up to double figures from low-mid 3s. Argh!  


@Michael12421 So relieved to hear that you have started antibiotics and are feeling a bit better. Hope you are clear of the infection soon. It sounds like a really nasty one.

@Gwynn and @Kaylz Congrats to you both but particularly Kaylz as I know you have been struggling with your levels recently. Hopefully your HS will give you a bit of a lift mentally.

@freesia Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please let us know when you have an update. I can't imagine it will be anything other than a positive outcome as you haven't needed any external intervention, but I can imagine how worried you are.


----------



## EllsBells

Feb fasting readings to date:

7.87.98.68.36.78.5-4.85.26.16.36.46.36.26.0


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz congrats on the HS, glad you got a nice pressie of Bruce as well.
@Michael12421 glad you have antibiotics, hopefully they will settle things down soon.
@freesia - please let us know how you get on with your chat with the GP
@rebrascora - sounds like you're having a tough time of it at the mo, hope things improve soon x


----------



## freesia

Update - GP just rang me and said that while he can't provide a letter (that has to come from the DVLA) he will note on my records that we have had a conversation and that he says i am fit to drive while my licence is being reviewed   . I'm so relieved, at least i'll be able to get to work now and do mums shopping etc.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Today is a new day and the start of a new week and a new year of my life, so a good time to draw the line and start again.


A great attitude to have @rebrascora. I think being type 1 can be really hard going sometimes and it can really get you down. You've had a tough time lately with everything but you seem to pick yourself up and carry on as well as give support to others. Thank you, i do find your posts helpful and inspiring.


----------



## adrian1der

Great progress @EllsBells You should be proud of yourself - well done


----------



## EllsBells

adrian1der said:


> Great progress @EllsBells You should be proud of yourself - well done


Next step: properly breaking into the 5s.


----------



## adrian1der

EllsBells said:


> Next step: properly breaking into the 5s.


You'll get there. Coming down from numbers around 8 to numbers around 6 is already fantastic progress. Whatever you're doing, keep doing it!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> A great attitude to have @rebrascora. I think being type 1 can be really hard going sometimes and it can really get you down. You've had a tough time lately with everything but you seem to pick yourself up and carry on as well as give support to others. Thank you, i do find your posts helpful and inspiring.




Thanks for your support however I have a slight confession to make on that front, in that my ex partner and I are in fact trying again. It is early days and I am very conscious that I don't want to jinx things but I was really not ready to walk away from it or move on from him and although he initially said he didn't want to try again, he approached me a few weeks ago to discuss it, as he was feeling the same, so we are trying to find a way forward. Neither of us want to go back to the way things were as the relationship had turned sour and we were both taking each other for granted, so we are trying to keep it a bit lighter and more casual and things are much better at the moment... so I am probably a bit more optimistic than I might otherwise have been. Confession over!


----------



## adrian1der

I hope everything works out the way you want it to @rebrascora Fingers crossed for you


----------



## rebrascora

EllsBells said:


> Next step: properly breaking into the 5s.


I agree, you are doing great! It is good to have targets and getting mostly 5s would be great but remember, as @helli mentioned in another post, that it is all about balance, so don't lose sight of enjoying life as well.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for your support however I have a slight confession to make on that front, in that my ex partner and I are in fact trying again. It is early days and I am very conscious that I don't want to jinx things but I was really not ready to walk away from it or move on from him and although he initially said he didn't want to try again, he approached me a few weeks ago to discuss it, as he was feeling the same, so we are trying to find a way forward. Neither of us want to go back to the way things were as the relationship had turned sour and we were both taking each other for granted, so we are trying to keep it a bit lighter and more casual and things are much better at the moment... so I am probably a bit more optimistic than I might otherwise have been. Confession over!


I hope everything goes well for you both. We'll keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## EllsBells

rebrascora said:


> I agree, you are doing great! It is good to have targets and getting mostly 5s would be great but remember, as @helli mentioned in another post, that it is all about balance, so don't lose sight of enjoying life as well.


Just had a massive slab of chocolate fudge cake so I'm all over this! (thank god I've I've got a 5 mile walk this afternoon)


----------



## Ditto

Today is a new day and the start of a new week and a new year of my life, so a good time to draw the line and start again.

Perfect.  

G'day all, sunny and breezy here, lovely. Must stop watching the Sopranos, they're tempting me with pasta, those wise guys _never_ stop eating.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all 7.7 for me.

have a good day


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.1 (?)


----------



## SueEK

7.6   Work is acalling, have a good day everyone x


----------



## Gwynn

Another 5.2 reading this morning and I feel well too so I trust the reading.

I am cooking stuffed mushrooms for tea tonight as my wife said that she liked them the last time. Recipe purely made up in my head, on the fly. One 80gm stuffed mushroom is only 40 KCal and 3.5gm of carbs.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 for me today. 
Well done @Gwynn on your HS!
Had blood test and foot check yesterday, feet ok, a/w blood results...
Have telephone appointment with DN on Monday, let's see what the results are! 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Another 5.2 reading this morning and I feel well too so I trust the reading.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today, a bit of DP I think  Got my text yesterday and have my vaccination booked for next week  It's at the Great Yorkshire Showground, so I'm imagining something like this


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats again to @Gwynn on the HS.
4.7 for me today. 
And it's a positively balmy 9 degrees outside. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

06:45 BS 7.2  Had a wee snack of a cup of tea & some biscuits before bed so, ok with that: yesterday’s 4.7 was ok; but, don’t like waking in the 4’s!

All the snow was gone yesterday but, the wind, although no longer stormy, was still cold: 5 C,& with wind chill, was really only 2 C!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Completely forgot! 

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning which isn’t too bad considering I’ve been wide awake since about 2am.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.4 for me. Very mild night and seems it it is to be like this for a wee while. It’s nice but mild brings mud! Had a very squelchy walk yesterday. Good job I have my own personal batman to clean my boots for me. Have a great day. 
@Gwynn congrats on another HS. @rebrascora absence really does make the heart grow stronger. Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  Trust your heart but always listen to your head too. 

I hope it works out for you x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Off to Oxford for the vaccine this morning, which one will it be?


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.2 here - HS’s distant cousin. Some very random BG shenanigans going on at the mo. How much concrete did you pour on top of the DF @Northerner?

Nice work @Gwynn.

So much mud @eggyg  it’s one step forward, then slide backwards, one step forward...you get the picture. I feel like I’m doing double the amount of exercise!

Are you home yet @Ralph-YK?


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Off to Oxford for the vaccine this morning, which one will it be?


When in Rome! Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> When in Rome! Hope it goes smoothly.


Wait! Are you saying there’s a Roman one? Does it come complete with a gladiator to mop your brow afterwards?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a HS for me.

Off for eye scan this morning. It's looking nice and dull out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.
> 
> Off for eye scan this morning. It's looking nice and dull out there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on the HS! And hope the eye scan is all good!


----------



## rebrascora

3.7 for me today and surprisingly FOTF didn't take care of it.... Might be because I injected 2 units of Levemir by mistake yesterday afternoon when i was intending a 2 unit Fiasp correction.
Got my retinal screening later this morning as well. Hoping that the background retinopathy from last time has gone but likely won't know until I get results back in the post. I will be walking along to hospital so I can combine my daily exercise with the appointment and inability to drive afterwards. Got sunglasses, mask and appt letter in my back pack all ready. Hope that is all I need. 

@Michael12421 Hope you are continuing to improve and you have that hypo treated. A low reading suggests the antibiotics are maybe getting on top of the infection so perhaps something positive to take from the hypo.

@Gwynn Congratulations on your second HS in a row. Wonder if you can manage the elusive hat trick tomorrow?


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn congrats on another HS - no green eyed monster here    Just the thought of those mushrooms makes me want to gap yuck, sorry.
@rebrascora - good on you both for trying, only time will tell but I wish you well x
@ColinUK why awake since 2, that's not good 
@Northerner - am loving the picture, where do you find these!!
I am at work, supposed to be working, but actually very little so far, famous last words, so hopefully can dip in and out today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Got myself that worked up last night that I was almost sick so not great that I NEEDED biscuits before bed, cried myself to sleep, woke half an hour later and spent most of the night tossing and turning and when I did drift off had nightmares, have gotten up to 1 helluva headache and although wasn't really interested in eating had breakfast as to keep routine

4.8 so first breakfast was a couple of Lifts
xx


----------



## ColinUK

@SueEK  No specific reason I can think of so meditated, read, listened to the radio.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 think my readers stuck


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0 which is an improvement. 

I’ve asked if I can try a different type of cannula as my body has taken a big dislike to the cannulas I’ve used for 14 years and my control is going berserk after the cannula has been in 24 hours.  Hope there’s something else.

Nice HS work @Gwynn 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.


Congrats on the HS and good luck with the eye scan.


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.3 this morning.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn and @khskel congratulations on the HS.

4.2 for me this morning, second night after increasing basal so need to keep an eye on it. Not much planned for today apart from possibly starting to clean some kitchen cupboards   .

Just off to start prepping veg to go in slow book beef stew. Have a good day folks!


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel An HS - congratulations


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning World a disappointing 8.7 today
I know the reason why 
snack before bed yesterday and had two slices not one


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me on a wet and miserable West Berkshire morning. Chicken and leeks in blue cheese sauce last night and chicken casserole tonight. The chicken thighs for tonight's casserole went into red wine last night and are marinating in the fridge. Should be tasty!

Congrats on the HSs @Gwynn and @khskel 

@Gwynn isn't it time you started sharing them around?   

Have a great day everyone regardless of what you are up to.


----------



## Maca44

Anitram said:


> YoYo readings at the moment - 6.8 Sunday, 5.0 yesterday, 6.0 this morning. Didn't sleep well and got up feeling a bit rough so have skipped the morning walk and am watching the tennis instead. My wife decided she'd go and get the newspaper but the heavens have just opened so I hope she took an umbrella and keeps the newspaper dry.
> 
> @Gwynn congrats on the HS


Yes I don't care if  my wife gets soaked as long a the paper is dry that's most important, ever tried towelling down a newspaper it's not easy


----------



## adrian1der

And who says romance is dead...


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.0 for me lovely walk with the dogs not freezing cold


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  7.2 here - HS’s distant cousin. Some very random BG shenanigans going on at the mo. How much concrete did you pour on top of the DF @Northerner?
> 
> Nice work @Gwynn.
> 
> So much mud @eggyg  it’s one step forward, then slide backwards, one step forward...you get the picture. I feel like I’m doing double the amount of exercise!
> 
> Are you home yet @Ralph-YK?


I was two inches taller by the time I got home yesterday! Don’t actually know how I stayed upright. Off for a repeat performance today, glutton for punishment!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and a HS for me.
> 
> Off for eye scan this morning. It's looking nice and dull out there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on HS, take your sunnies you know it makes sense. It’s bound to be bright for just the duration of the walk home.


----------



## Sujo

11.7 this morning. No idea why but will keep adjusting diet and test during the day. Feel fine although confused.


----------



## Ditto

7.2 @ 5.35am hope you all had a good Shrove Tuesday, what are you giving up for Lent?


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> 7.2 @ 5.35am hope you all had a good Shrove Tuesday, what are you giving up for Lent?


A social life. lol


----------



## Ditto

ColinUK said:


> A social life. lol


LOL. I haven't got one of them to give up! The only thing I've got is the telly and there's no way I'm giving that up!


----------



## ColinUK

I’m limiting myself to only 24/hrs per day maximum of telly.


----------



## Maca44

Ditto said:


> 7.2 @ 5.35am hope you all had a good Shrove Tuesday, what are you giving up for Lent?


Spuds


----------



## HenryBennett

No one has ever been able to provide me with a logical or practical reason to give up something for lent, so I’ve never participated.


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> 7.2 @ 5.35am hope you all had a good Shrove Tuesday, what are you giving up for Lent?


Nuffink


----------



## rebrascora

I should probably give up pork scratchings and/or alcohol. They would both involve significant effort in my current lifestyle. 
TV went nearly 20years ago, potatoes 2 years ago. 
I think life is difficult enough at the moment though so I am going to just continue treating myself as and when I need to to get through this dire situation.


----------



## Lanny

02:55 BS 6.7 JUST about ok with that BUT, it DOES tell me something as that’s with 2 hours of DP as I couldn’t get back to sleep after midnight LR: without DP it’ll would have been in the 4’s; dose needs coming down a bit? I’ll start lowering tomorrow night as tonight’s is already in!  & an “Ah Ha!”emoji! Should have twigged earlier, really, as the other morning I woke with 4.7 then, had a bedtime snack the following night to wake on 7.2! “Duh!” Hitting my forehead emoji!

I’ve never given up anything for lent but, did realise quite some time ago, thanks to my college years in Derry, the hypocrisy of chocolate Easter Eggs long before I ever became diabetic & didn’t have them from then on!  Eggs, real ones as opposed to chocolate, meant something entirely different to my family in that it was a tradition, started by my mum, of having 2 boiled eggs for breakfast on your birthday: from the Hakka farming days of only having 1 chicken to lay eggs for 7 people; eggs were scrambled, mixed with milk, mixed with mince pork & steamed to feed the family so, getting the eggs all to yourself was a special treat! Nowadays a fairly common variation of that dish is the addition of preserved salted duck egg yolks mixed in: the family couldn’t afford the then luxury of preserved salted duck eggs; the white’s are rarely ever used as it’s VERY salty & it’s all about the yolks! My dad who REALLY likes salty food DOES eat the whole egg, including the whites, with steamed fish that’s TOO salty for the rest of us!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning 8.3 for me

Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today. Off to work and then as if things aren’t rough enough I’ve got the dentist and hygienist this afternoon. Blood pressure will be having a field day, stomach doing somersaults and sheer delight when it’s over!!
Have a good one all x


----------



## Gwynn

5.2 again this morning. The meter is working as it read 5.7 yesterday evening.

That's three in a row

Can I give up diabetes for lent?


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn  Didn’t doubt you at all but, nice to know your meter ISN’T stuck!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today 

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn!


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> 5.2 again this morning. The meter is working as it read 5.7 yesterday evening.
> 
> That's three in a row
> 
> Can I give up diabetes for lent?


Wow well done but could you give me one of those please, I’m feeling left out in the cold lol x


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.4
Both yesterday & today first day lowers


----------



## SueEK

Ralph-YK said:


> 6.4
> Both yesterday & today first day lowers


How are you keeping?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.4 for me this morning. Off to ASDA to do a shop for us and mum, then later face time with a friend. Going to ASDA early to avoid others. Once upon a time that might be considered anti social, but nowadays...?
Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning and getting ready for a lovely stroll through Marylebone and Regent’s Park to Lord’s Cricket Ground and my first vaccination jab!

Obviously I’m spending the rest of the day tuning in to the brain control chip and getting to grips with my new superpower. I’m hoping for invisibility but I’m happy to settle for the ability to lap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I think that means you’ve got the terraced special now!


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> 6.2 this morning and getting ready for a lovely stroll through Marylebone and Regent’s Park to Lord’s Cricket Ground and my first vaccination jab!
> 
> Obviously I’m spending the rest of the day tuning in to the brain control chip and getting to grips with my new superpower. I’m hoping for invisibility but I’m happy to settle for the ability to lap tall buildings in a single bound.


Just retested and it’s now 5.8


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Back to a full day in the home office. At least I won't be squinting at the screen today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an interesting 11.2 here. Got jabbed yesterday, and hadn’t felt any different by bedtime but I woke feeling really cold and shivery at 3am, got right under the bedclothes to warm up, dozed off eventually, then woke at 4.30 feeling really hot and sweaty. Feel fine now. Libre graph has just done a graceful upward curve all night, no spikes. 
I’m waiting for the chip to kick in, @ColinUK , nothing yet, but I did have a bloke at the door yesterday afternoon when I got back from the jab offering me superfast fibre broadband, so someone’s  obviously on the case, that couldn’t just be coincidence, surely.


----------



## Bloden

Gwynn said:


> 5.2 again this morning. The meter is working as it read 5.7 yesterday evening.
> 
> That's three in a row
> 
> Can I give up diabetes for lent?


Wowee! Very impressive @Gwynn. I’m giving up housework for Lent.

Morning folks.  3.9 here.

I love your cultural snippets @Lanny - they’re so interesting, keep them coming.


----------



## Flower

Morning all  it’s a 5.9 woohoo lower numbers !

Off on the bus now to get a new plaster cast MkII after the snow abandoned fixture last week. Hobbling into town through the park afterwards and might brave M&S if my foot is not to painful. 

Have a good day out there,  hope you’re doing ok


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Absolutely bucketing down here but apparently 6.4C, mum's off to Scotmid shortly, it's only a short distance but she'll be drenched by the time she gets back, winds just kicked up now too

Not sure what's happening with my levels, was 6.7 at bedtime last night so after previous night of being around the same level and still waking in the 4's after 4 oaties I decided I'd have 5 last night, woke to 5.4  hopefully in a couple of weeks (well 7 days but as the days are spread out it comes to weeks) when I'll get more time to concentrate on ME it will be easier to get on top of
xx


----------



## Ralph-YK

SueEK said:


> How are you keeping?


stir-crazy


----------



## eggyg

Morning. All the fives. 5.5. Another mild but slightly damp day. Nothing too taxing awaits my attention today. Does it ever? @Ditto I’m giving up giving up for Lent! As someone without a religious bone in her body I don’t feel the guilt or need to do such daft things!  @Gwynn woohoo! The lesser spotted hat trick of HSs. Top of the league for you young man. @Robin hope you feel better sooner rather than later, do you want me to go and beat up Bill Gates for you? I need a word with him anyways, I hoovered under the bed yesterday, what’s all that about? Subliminal conditioning? Hmmm...? @ColinUK good luck with your jab and be aware of superfast broadband salesmen, unless they’re super cute of course!
Have a wicked Wednesday.


----------



## SueEK

Ralph-YK said:


> stir-crazy


Oh dear I'm sorry to hear that.  Do I assume you are still in hospital?  Don't forget we are always here and if you fancy a private chat just message me.  We all need to help each other in these rotten times xx


----------



## Maca44

3.7 went mad on treadmill last night, didn't get a runner high but a fat jogger high


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good morning all - 6.1 this morning. Definitely doing better without the Gliclazide. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> 6.2 this morning and getting ready for a lovely stroll through Marylebone and Regent’s Park to Lord’s Cricket Ground and my first vaccination jab!
> 
> Obviously I’m spending the rest of the day tuning in to the brain control chip and getting to grips with my new superpower. I’m hoping for invisibility but I’m happy to settle for the ability to lap tall buildings in a single bound.


I hear they use a cricket bat there to get the needle in that's why your arm might ache, just sayin.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> I hear they use a cricket bat there to get the needle in that's why your arm might ache, just sayin.


Is Lord Botham back on the Lords ground staff? Good Lord.


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> I should probably give up pork scratchings and/or alcohol.


I'd rather give up oxygen


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 07:19 on a very wet and miserable West Berks morning. Only one video call today so a chance to get some work done


----------



## Bexlee

4.6 today

A TV catch up day today - Billions

Have a good day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 
Well done @Gwynn on achieving a HS Hat Trick. 

Dez

P.S. I thought I'd posted this earlier, but forgot to press enter.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bright, breezy and trying to rain here in sunny Sale. 6.5 @ 6.37. Just had an upsetting call from my daughter, a family friend of theirs who is coming round today to help with a CV won't be because he dropped dead with Covid apparently. RIP Woody.


----------



## freesia

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Bright, breezy and trying to rain here in sunny Sale. 6.5 @ 6.37. Just had an upsetting call from my daughter, a family friend of theirs who is coming round today to help with a CV won't be because he dropped dead with Covid apparently. RIP Woody.


Sorry to hear that @Ditto x


----------



## Ditto

freesia said:


> Sorry to hear that @Ditto x


Thank you. He was only 50.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Ditto that's terrible news.
Dez


----------



## Ralph-YK

SueEK said:


> Oh dear I'm sorry to hear that.  Do I assume you are still in hospital?  Don't forget we are always here and if you fancy a private chat just message me.  We all need to help each other in these rotten times xx


Towards leaving. Planning support first.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Bright, breezy and trying to rain here in sunny Sale. 6.5 @ 6.37. Just had an upsetting call from my daughter, a family friend of theirs who is coming round today to help with a CV won't be because he dropped dead with Covid apparently. RIP Woody.


Sorry to hear that. 
If I can help at all with the CV drop me a DM and I’ll pass over email etc. 
I’ve seen thousands of the things in various roles over the years.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that @ColinUK (((hugs))) It's my son-in-law tho' and he's very private, I don't suppose I should even be posting about it but y'know me... blabbermouth, plus it's worrying and upsetting, the poor man.  That's two people I know now that have gone, before I didn't know anybody. It's two too many.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Thank you for that @ColinUK (((hugs))) It's my son-in-law tho' and he's very private, I don't suppose I should even be posting about it but y'know me... blabbermouth, plus it's worrying and upsetting, the poor man.  That's two people I know now that have gone, before I didn't know anybody. It's two too many.


 Within the first three months I knew 17. 
The benefit of a very large extended family and lots of very old relations.


----------



## Ditto

Oh my goodness, that's terrible.


----------



## goodybags

8.1 this morning (forgot to take Metformin yesterday evening 
busy morning this morning around the house (currently off work furloughed)
just tested 5.4 ready for lunch which is a relief


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Oh my goodness, that's terrible.


Honestly it’s pretty routine for my lot. 
Grandparents had ten siblings in mums side and great grandparents had a similar number each. There’s lots of us. Lots and lots.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> 8.1 this morning (forgot to take Metformin yesterday evening
> busy morning this morning around the house (currently off work furloughed)
> just tested 5.4 ready for lunch which is a relief


Missing a dose of metformin one evening won’t likely have much impact on the waking levels I’d think.


----------



## grovesy

I know of people but not in  my immediate circle.


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> Thank you. He was only 50.


That’s terrible @Ditto. Take care. X


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Honestly it’s pretty routine for my lot.
> Grandparents had ten siblings in mums side and great grandparents had a similar number each. There’s lots of us. Lots and lots.


Good grief. It’s all-round very sad...group (((hug))) ev1.


----------



## Lanny

00:56 BS 6.2  Reduced midnight LR -4!

Yesterday was a day of hopping on toes until midday LR went in & even then, I still kept an eye on things!  Breakfast went ok, I think, as I reduced NR by -10, to be on the ultra safe side, since the too high a dose of LR was already in so, I suspected it would be high after & indeed it was at 04: 26 BS 16.1 but, didn’t panic or correct as I knew basal would take care of that: just to WHAT degree, I didn’t know? 09:09 BS 5.0: definitely hypo if I’d corrected & my instinct to go ultra conservative with NR was right! Then, I was surprised when I tested just before going to cook an early lunch, 10:26 BS 4.2, felt nothing but, too close to the wire so, scrapped a cooking & poured myself a glass of coke & ate a Belvita breakfast biscuit: I don’t eat those very often as they tend to spike my BS; but, good in heading off hypos as it’s filling enough without having to cook; the act of cooking CAN, & has, resulted in me going hypo! That was well dodged as I didn’t get a hypo racing heart which I HATE! That’ll have to do for a “Phew!” emoji! Then, midday LR went in as usual, no reduction, & not long after I went to bed as I was tired by getting up SO early!

I did wake briefly, call of nature, & tested just to keep an eye on things 20:29 BS 7.0 & nodded off again until midnight alarm! I’ve just eaten breakfast & the after test may be high too after the reduced LR dose but, again I won’t correct until I see what’s what: usually after breakfast is high anyway after dose reductions & takes time to settle; past experience tells me if in range it CAN lead to hypos later in the day!  I can almost leave out the after breakfast test, really, as it’s almost always high but, I like to test in case I’m near target range which tells me I need to keep an eye on things as I COULD go even lower later?

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Edited to add:- * Oh! Better add an edit to be clear! I only reduced breakfast NR dose -10 temporarily to counter the too high LR dose & went back up to normal NR dose this morning! Incidentally, since I’m adding this edit, after breakfast was indeed high 04:32 BS 12.2 but, I know will settle down as the day goes on & tomorrow as I get used to the reduced LR!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning 8 for me.
have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.2 this morning,  slightly blustery outside.
Speaking to a couple last night over zoom who have both had Covid,  seems to be taking ages for them to recover and they are still not back at work. This wretched virus...! 

Hope y'all have a good day!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

A very good but chilly, windy morning here in Lytham.

5.1 this morning. I was hoping for another 5.2, perhaps even 5 in a row. But is not to be!

Weight is down to 65.9Kg. I am on the final Kg towards my goal. Yessss!

Covi 19 jab tomorrow. I wonder if that will mess up the BG readings for a while.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
6.6 @ 6:30


----------



## rebrascora

Many congratulations on getting the hat trick yesterday @Gwynn but please don't be greedy! 
It was my turn for an HS today! (Sorry @Michael12421 and @SueEK.... I know you guys would love to get one!) 
 
As you can see it was preceded by a rather naughty dip into the red which took 2 treatments to bring up so I fully expected to be nearer 8 on waking. I guess the effects of my Covid Vaccine are wearing off. Only used 4 units of Levemir last night but I was still using 20u during the day yesterday so will cut that to 18 today and probably just 2u tonight. Feeling fine this morning though despite my hypo. Hoping for another lovely fine day so that I can get on top of a few jobs and maybe get on a horse or two now that most of the snow has gone. We still have some whopping drifts up the sides of the road in places!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Another 5.5. I’m consistent if nothing else. Must have been a mild night as I’ve not slept very well, really hot and sweaty, covers off, covers on. Sounds like a scene from The Karate Kid! Anyways, I feel whacked and we’ve a big walk planned, 15 miles today! Most of it through mud no doubt. Part of it will take us along the Hadrian’s Wall Walk, do you know we have never done it and it runs through our city?  Shameful! Hoping to spot some otters today. Fingers crossed oh and a kingfisher too if what we’ve been told is true. Have a good day. 
Congratulations @rebrascora on your hard earned HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. 4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me. 

Sounds rather damp outside. At an least it's still mild.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @rebrascora on the HS.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here, getting back to normal I think. I felt better around 4pm yesterday afternoon, like, suddenly better, it was weird, having felt tired all morning (and I actually dozed off after lunch). I more or less doubled my insulin yesterday too, so I was cautious with basal last night.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @rebrascora on your HS.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.8 here, with the aid of some JBs overnight. 12units of Tresiba is too much, especially if I’m going to be attackling (attacking + tackling = nice tidy garden) the garden next week.

The mud @eggyg! After a walk in the woods and a stroll along the beach, the dogs look like they’ve been delicately pebble-dashed. 

Glad to hear you’re feeling better @Robin.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Congratulations on the HS @rebrascora , you'd never know we'd had awful snow it's all gone now but not surprised really after the rain we've had the last couple of days! Dry at the moment though

Things are difficult at the moment, facing really stressful times, family relationship breaking down it seems as well, afternoons are just filled with anger and silence, makes the atmosphere very uncomfortable on top of the already uncomfortable feeling I go through at those times

Anyway, 6.0 for me after 4 digestives last night
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A 4.3 before i got out of bed, going to 5.1 at breakfast. I think the extra half unit of Tresiba is a bit too much..ok for me being off for half term but will definitely be too much when i'm back at work. Need to monitor.
@rebrascora congratulations on the HS
@Kaylz, hope everything ok


----------



## SueEK

Morning all a 7.2 today. @rebrascora congrats on the HS. @Ditto somsorry to hear about your friend, as you say just no age at all - sad.
Dentist and hygienist done but seems like I need a tooth extracted, this is the one they wanted £4000 to try and save, sadly a spare £4000 wasn’t available!! Am having to mull it over in my head to see if I have the guts to have it done.
Have a lovely walk @eggyg .
Thoughts are with you @Kaylz x
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  congrats on the HS!

And @Kaylz I hope things recover soon.

COVID jab yesterday for me, and a post jab treat. 
Feel rough and aching but that’ll all pass. 
BG this morning 6.4 


Post jab treat:


----------



## Maca44

4.5 nice sleep


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And @Kaylz I hope things recover soon.


Thanks but don't think there's a way back, things are going too far and everything we've ever done doesn't seem to matter so we won't play 2nd best to a stranger, people make their beds so they can lie in it, your treat looks absolutely delicious! I hope you enjoyed it  xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz I enjoyed every last crumb!


----------



## karelizco

I only got my meter yesterday, and only been on 1000ml of Metformin for 1 week. Beginning of Jan blood results were 8.4.  Last night after a meal I was 7.5.  This morning pre-breakfast 4.8 and then 1.5 hours after bfast 5.6.  I am pleased with that.  As I am new to this testing.  Any comments welcome!!!


----------



## Kaylz

karelizco said:


> I only got my meter yesterday, and only been on 1000ml for 1 week. Beginning of Jan blood results were 8.4.  Last night after a meal I was 7.5.  This morning pre-breakfast 4.8 and then 1.5 hours after bfast 5.6.  I am pleased with that.  As I am new to this testing.  Any comments welcome!!!


1000ml of what? I take it that it's a diabetes medication? What medications are you on for it? OH and welcome  xx


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> @rebrascora  congrats on the HS!
> 
> And @Kaylz I hope things recover soon.
> 
> COVID jab yesterday for me, and a post jab treat.
> Feel rough and aching but that’ll all pass.
> BG this morning 6.4
> 
> 
> Post jab treat:
> View attachment 16235


Oooohhhh @ColinUK that looks amazing. Hope it tasted as good as it looks


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 07:29 on this very wet West Berks morning.

Congrats @rebrascora on the HS

@Kaylz I hope things settle down for you - sounds awful

@ColinUK looked delicious!

Have a great Thursday everyone - it's nearly the weekend


----------



## karelizco

Kaylz said:


> 1000ml of what? I take it that it's a diabetes medication? What medications are you on for it? OH and welcome  xx


HI there sorry its 1000ml of Metformin


----------



## freesia

karelizco said:


> I only got my meter yesterday, and only been on 1000ml for 1 week. Beginning of Jan blood results were 8.4.  Last night after a meal I was 7.5.  This morning pre-breakfast 4.8 and then 1.5 hours after bfast 5.6.  I am pleased with that.  As I am new to this testing.  Any comments welcome!!!


Hi @karelizco and welcome to the forum. Can you give us a bit more info? Are you type 1 or 2 or another? What medication are you on? I would be happy with those numbers.


----------



## karelizco

freesia said:


> Hi @karelizco and welcome to the forum. Can you give us a bit more info? Are you type 1 or 2 or another? What medication are you on? I would be happy with those numbers.


Hi Freesia, I am Type 2 and I am on 1000ml Metformin at the moment.


----------



## freesia

karelizco said:


> HI there sorry its 1000ml of Metformin


Ah, posted at the same time as my reply.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.3 for me , walked the dogs now it’s pouring. Hoping it stops before I walk them at lunchtime


----------



## freesia

karelizco said:


> Hi Freesia, I am Type 2 and I am on 1000ml Metformin at the moment.


There are lots of members with Type 2 on here who can advise you more than me. I would say keep testing and see what foods you are able to tolerate and which can cause a spike in blood sugar.
We are a friendly bunch on here and if you have any questions just ask. There will be someone who can advise or point you in the right direction. Equally, when you just need to have a rant about the unpredictability of diabetes.


----------



## Maca44

karelizco said:


> I only got my meter yesterday, and only been on 1000ml of Metformin for 1 week. Beginning of Jan blood results were 8.4.  Last night after a meal I was 7.5.  This morning pre-breakfast 4.8 and then 1.5 hours after bfast 5.6.  I am pleased with that.  As I am new to this testing.  Any comments welcome!!!


Looks good to me and Hello


----------



## SueEK

@karelizco welcome to the forum. Those figures look good to me too. Definitely test as you are new to this. Do it just before eating and then 2 hours after and there should be hopefully no more than a 2-3 rise. If it is higher than this then something that you have had does not suit you. It is then for you to find out what has raised your bg. On the other hand you may be pleasantly surprised to find there are things that don’t affect your bg, for me it is potatoes, I don’t have a big rise eating them, but rice and pasta is another story. Any questions just ask and let us know how you get on x


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but don't think there's a way back, things are going too far and everything we've ever done doesn't seem to matter so we won't play 2nd best to a stranger, people make their beds so they can lie in it, your treat looks absolutely delicious! I hope you enjoyed it  xx


Sending you hugs!


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 nice sleep


Short, sweet and to the point. PS do you really look like that lol x


----------



## Bexlee

4.4 after jelly babies this morning.

I’m braving the supermarket 1st time in a while. Thought as it’s 1/2 term I’d give hubby a week off ....... plus I need to get what we actually need as we’re running out of things !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 4.4 after jelly babies this morning.
> 
> I’m braving the supermarket 1st time in a while. Thought as it’s 1/2 term I’d give hubby a week off ....... plus I need to get what we actually need as we’re running out of things !


Good luck @Bexlee. I went yesterday, it was empty (of people, not food)


----------



## Bazzlejet

Good afternoon all, another late check in from me - 5.8 this morning, couldn't be happier with that. Having my vaccination tomorrow, so all is good 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## karelizco

SueEK said:


> @karelizco welcome to the forum. Those figures look good to me too. Definitely test as you are new to this. Do it just before eating and then 2 hours after and there should be hopefully no more than a 2-3 rise. If it is higher than this then something that you have had does not suit you. It is then for you to find out what has raised your bg. On the other hand you may be pleasantly surprised to find there are things that don’t affect your bg, for me it is potatoes, I don’t have a big rise eating them, but rice and pasta is another story. Any questions just ask and let us know how you get on x


Hi Sue, thank you so much for your encouragment, this is really helpful and yes for the next week I am going to do pre and post meal checks.  Thank you and I am hopeful!


----------



## karelizco

Anitram said:


> Those are good numbers. Keep a record and after a week you'll be able to start working out a 7-day average, which will show you which way they're going.


Thank you so much, I will do that


----------



## Sujo

9.4 this morning, Back on track and in the right direction, just hope it continues.


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram good luck on the cheese hunt, did you actually check that specific store online? As just because it's on the website doesn't mean that store carries it, if either of you have Facebook you can message Tesco and Little Helper appears where you can check specific stores to see if they stock a certain item xx


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> Short, sweet and to the point. PS do you really look like that lol x


No don't be daft, my hair is a little shorter


----------



## Maca44

Anitram said:


> Thanks for the tip. Being a social media virgin I wouldn't know where to start but my wife is on Facebook so I can ask her.
> 
> Tesco had the cheese (Black Pepper Boursin) and I stocked up on ALDI nut bars on the way back.
> 
> Martin


Have stopped going to Aldi/Lidl because I go in to buy some veg but end up coming back loads of tools I don't need, dam those middle isles. Mind you last time I got a great electric toothbrush and some clamps and some heat shrink tubes, I want to go now.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> No don't be daft, my hair is a little shorter


Oh that makes all the difference then


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Congratulations on the HS @rebrascora , you'd never know we'd had awful snow it's all gone now but not surprised really after the rain we've had the last couple of days! Dry at the moment though
> 
> Things are difficult at the moment, facing really stressful times, family relationship breaking down it seems as well, afternoons are just filled with anger and silence, makes the atmosphere very uncomfortable on top of the already uncomfortable feeling I go through at those times
> 
> Anyway, 6.0 for me after 4 digestives last night
> xx


So sorry to hear this . You have offered everyone on here so much support , it is appreciated x


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> So sorry to hear this . You have offered everyone on here so much support , it is appreciated x


Thank you, you actually have no idea what that means to me xx


----------



## Ditto

Evening all, I'm on the last,  bringing up the rear... 6.3 @ 5.16am which seems a very long time ago now.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Evening all, I'm on the last,  bringing up the rear... 6.3 @ 5.16am which seems a very long time ago now.


You’ve had very good readings lately Ditto, well done x


----------



## Ditto

SueEK said:


> You’ve had very good readings lately Ditto, well done x


Thank you Sue. I've finally seen the light! Actually I just couldn't stand feeling so bad, I was proper miserable and I don't want to be evangelical about low carb as I know it's YMMV but it's always been a miracle for me if I could only stick to that way of eating as all my ills immediately get better. The lower bg readings are a good side effect as it's my other symptoms that I was avid to try and clear up a bit and they are much improved. I am determined to get to 8stones this year as well which is a bit daft at this late stage as that horrible lady doctor frightened the wits out of me saying I won't be able to eat very soon anyways but I just want to do it before I look like a skelly whatever I do.   I will never go to that doctor again. Whatever happened to 'first do no harm'  Bet you're sorry you said anything now.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all 8.5 for me

Have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - the German for 'no' - 9

There are a few other German words I could use this morning directed at the site. It would not let me in at all even though I kept putting in the correct password.  Had to change it. Grrr.  Don't mess with me until I have had my morning cuppa.


----------



## Lanny

05:25 BS 5.3 

Yesterday went very well & apart from after breakfast all readings were in range: definitely right not to correct the BS 12.2 at 04:32 as at 06:45 it had dropped to BS 5.3; it’s a good thing I know, roughly, my patterns now when I reduce doses! It’s like a delayed action! 

Aww! Watched the last episode of Death in Paradise last night & left on an emotional cliffhanger: WILL Neville tell the truth or will he chicken out?  Also, saw the last 2 episodes of Celebrity Best Home Cook yesterday & I’m very pleased with the worthy winner; won’t say who in case you intend watching & haven’t yet!

Last night was very stormy, again, & the wind is still howling now: wifi was quite patchy; playing havoc with my playing of the opening round of the Winter Major golf tournament & it affected my scoring quite badly!  Don’t know if I can make the final?  That’s me saying “Eek!” with gritted teeth!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning. I'm off to town later on to have my first Covid 19 jab. I wonder how that will affect my BG readings.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> Thank you Sue. I've finally seen the light! Actually I just couldn't stand feeling so bad, I was proper miserable and I don't want to be evangelical about low carb as I know it's YMMV but it's always been a miracle for me if I could only stick to that way of eating as all my ills immediately get better. The lower bg readings are a good side effect as it's my other symptoms that I was avid to try and clear up a bit and they are much improved. I am determined to get to 8stones this year as well which is a bit daft at this late stage as that horrible lady doctor frightened the wits out of me saying I won't be able to eat very soon anyways but I just want to do it before I look like a skelly whatever I do.  I will never go to that doctor again. Whatever happened to 'first do no harm'  Bet you're sorry you said anything now.


Some Doctors can be incredibly insensitive. Loosing weight is not easy and you don’t need a lecture you need support x


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Morning all, bit of cheese on fresh baked Keto bread last night so a disturbed night with wired dreams but man the bread and cheese was nice.
I will only see one doctor she gets me, so I can call surgery and leave a message and 9/10 she calls within a hour it's abit like the red Bat phone for those who are of an age to remember.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 
5 @ 6.15 today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 and wet and windy this morning. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot with a lovely flat graph overnight. Pizza last night so very happy to with that.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, BG still a tad awry after the jab, but getting there. Dropped basal to usual level last night.


----------



## Sujo

9.1 this morning. Also weight reducing along with BG reading. Slowly but in the right direction. I try not to think about the many months of dieting in front of me, I put me in this situation and it would seem that I enjoy a challenge!


----------



## ColinUK

Yesterday was a total wipeout still with side effects post jab Wednesday. 
Spent most of the day curled up under the duvet. And ate whatever I felt I needed.

4pm yesterday woke up after a doze and felt much better. This morning feel as right as rain and am reporting in with a 6.2.

Due some test results today regarding a pesky little skin infection which won’t budge. Expecting to be prescribed a course of mega antibiotics and frankly can’t wait. Little concerned how they’ll interact with normal gastric biome health and BG levels however. Any one got any hints/advice etc?


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Thank you Sue. I've finally seen the light! Actually I just couldn't stand feeling so bad, I was proper miserable and I don't want to be evangelical about low carb as I know it's YMMV but it's always been a miracle for me if I could only stick to that way of eating as all my ills immediately get better. The lower bg readings are a good side effect as it's my other symptoms that I was avid to try and clear up a bit and they are much improved. I am determined to get to 8stones this year as well which is a bit daft at this late stage as that horrible lady doctor frightened the wits out of me saying I won't be able to eat very soon anyways but I just want to do it before I look like a skelly whatever I do.   I will never go to that doctor again. Whatever happened to 'first do no harm'  Bet you're sorry you said anything now.


Not at all, you deserve congratulations. Really pleased to hear you have been feeling better, you are a favourite poster of mine and so glad things are on the up (or perhaps I should say down) for you. Any reduction in weight will be good for you emotionally and physically so do your best to keep at it. Have a good day Ditto x


----------



## Flower

Morning all woke to a 12.4 corrected and now 3.4 thanks diabetes!

I’m still trying to find a solution for my skin reaction to my pump cannulas it’s causing bg mayhem 

I hope you’re all doing well out there.  Lashing down today I’ll have to find my Sou’wester to brave a walk!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.3 here.

Looks pretty wild out there. The dogs don’t care! Mud slick, here we come...

Glad to hear you’re feeling more upbeat @Ditto.


----------



## SueEK

Morning 7.7 today, Sainsbury’s trip today, should have yesterday but went to the park instead to meet my son and grandson. Was as if the May carnival was on there were so many people about. Obviously people trying to make the most of a let up in the rain.  Good luck everyone who is having their jab today.
Have a good day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 for me
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and yet another 5.5, three in a row. I’m calling that an Eggy Special! What’s even more surprising is that last night I didn’t have any bolus with my tea as my BG reading was 3.1 and I didn’t feel it, which is a tad worrying as I usually do. I’m assuming as I’d not long been home after our 15 mile walk. As I was just about to eat, I didn’t have any fast acting carbs, naughty I know, but I couldn’t face jelly babies et al, ate my homemade pie and had a KitKat straight after, tested an hour later, 6.3. Then I got the munchies and had a packet of crisps. Bedtime 11pm 9.7. Didn’t correct. Think I’ve got the hang of this diabetes malarky at last, well, until tomorrow! Have a fab day. Friday again!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.3 for me this morning..so close!! Had to reduce basal last night by half unit, that extra bit was just a tad too much, was very low all day and it dropped with any activity.
Had appointment for vaccine yesterday, going next Friday.
@Ditto keep up the good work.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

4.5 this morning for me but getting there involved 5 Lift tabs for some more naughty 2s around 4am. I have to be honest I didn't reduce my evening basal dose by as much as I said I was going to because I didn't get out for formal exercise yesterday and my bedtime reading was 9.7, but it was a slow steady descent overnight for me again into the red. Must do better!

@SueEK so sorry to hear you need an extraction. I completely understand and sympathise with your dilemma. I would rather have root canal work than an extraction.... I am really squeamish about extractions. Hope it goes smoothly when you eventually psych yourself up for it.

@Ditto I agree with @SueEK and your honesty about your battle with food is inspirational in itself let alone the fact that you pick yourself up and try again each time after you get sabotaged by that family of yours.... what are they like! You have been doing so much better recently and it is great to hear that you also feel better for it. I do wonder if your goal is perhaps putting too much pressure on yourself and breaking it down into smaller targets that you can celebrate achieving (and we can celebrate with you... because you know we like celebrating  and since my birthday I have plenty of rum in the cupboard to work with!) might be more rewarding and motivating. Just think how good it will feel to show that unsympathetic Dr what you can achieve without her help and support.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:57. Very windy here in West Berks and the rain has just started. Looks like it's going to be a horrid Friday but at least it is Friday. Weekend tomorrow! 

Have a good one everyone


----------



## RirisR

9am 6.5 for me today


----------



## Maca44

Sujo said:


> 9.1 this morning. Also weight reducing along with BG reading. Slowly but in the right direction. I try not to think about the many months of dieting in front of me, I put me in this situation and it would seem that I enjoy a challenge!


Try not to see it dieting and months, see it as small changes and tweaks for the rest of your life, it takes away the struggles we get dieting, if your diet changes are working that's great but we still need to enjoy our food.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening. 7.4 @ 8.32 but I did have pasta yesterday. 

I'm aiming for a house special.  I agree with that @Maca44 I'm not on a diet, it's for life and I'm only aiming for 2pounds a week off, slow but sure. I must check out the weight loss thread to see how everybody is doing. I've not been keeping up on there, I've been putting my stats in the menu thread, it keeps me accountable like @ColinUK says.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.2 this morning 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

Unbelievable!!!

I had my first Covid injection yesterday and had a long walk too. My BG this morning is 5.2

I had expected it to have been adversely affected. Last evening it was 5.3.

Weight is down to 65.7Kg too. BMI 24.73

Very happy with the stuff this morning . Just waiting for the trusty ol' trap door to suddenly appear!

Very dark and wet out there this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3
Moderators - trouble again logging in - won't accept my password - had to go through the new password request again.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 9.9 -still on a roller coaster! 

Off for my Covid vaccine at a fire station soon. An elderly neighbour I help with shopping etc rang yesterday and warned me I could get diabetes from having the vaccine  Give me strength! It’s 42 years too late for that!

Hope you have a good day, keep safe, I’m off to look for firemen!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this morning. 
Got a phone call, text and e-mail from BT last night informing me that they were awarding me £525 compensation for my broadband problem. 
"A nice little earner!", as Arthur Daley would say.
The drinks are on me!

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me .

Better put prescription request in. The excitement

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Can you believe another 5.5! Fourth in a row, of course that would never happen with a HS. Excitement of the month today. Tesco Click and Collect Day. Spent ages doing it yesterday, Mr Eggy “ helped”, to be told that I had surpassed the 95 item limit and to reduce it to allow checkout! Grr! So what did I do? Remove one bar of Lindt 85% or one courgette? Answers on a postcard please! Have a super Saturday. 
Comgratulations @Gwynn fantastic result, hope the trap door remains closed. My BGs didn’t rise particularly high after my jab.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here...ooo, stuck between an HS and an Eggy Special, that’ll do nicely.

I had to laugh @Flower at your thoughtful neighbour! How’s the new cast, btw? I keep forgetting to ask. Good luck today with those hunky firemen.

@Gwynn we’ll have to start calling you the HS Hoover. Nice work.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. I ache to get back into the 5s again. 
I think it’s really closely correlated with weight for me and it’s still a bit high. Hopefully when I’m below 90kg again it’ll improve.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, is it bedtime yet?

What a night! Next door (across the landing) was playing music last night, nothing compared to the music that comes from the other neighbours at times, was drifting off nicely when suddenly there was hammering on next doors door, and again, and again, and then kicking at it, and then again and then a shout "it's the police, open the door" this hammering kicking and shouting continued for 10-15 minutes before he answered the door but certainly had me wide awake for the rest of the night, he'd been drinking so he could have fallen asleep or was just ignoring the door due to an earlier encounter when I was testing to go to bed, pretty much the same hammering on the door but guy sounded off his head already and asked if he was the guy to see about the pills, he said no and then received a torrent of abuse from the young Scottish and the lass that was with him, know exactly who they were looking for as same lad sent a guy he was due money here twice when he first moved in but the next door neighbour is a Polish chap that's as quiet as a church mouse and wouldn't confront anyone so disgusting to get that abuse at anytime let alone at his own house door!

Anyway no sleep and a shaky 4.3 to kick what's going to be a long ass day off! 
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Bit of a dawn effect during my lie in, I was 5.1 at 5am.


----------



## karloc

Morning, it's been a while  4.2, it's been in the 4's all year except that one 5.1. First Covid jab done and got a nhs email saying time to shield - guess the rules have changed - lol


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.0 (@ 08:30)


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 for me . Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend


----------



## Maca44

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s an 9.9 -still on a roller coaster!
> 
> Off for my Covid vaccine at a fire station soon. An elderly neighbour I help with shopping etc rang yesterday and warned me I could get diabetes from having the vaccine  Give me strength! It’s 42 years too late for that!
> 
> Hope you have a good day, keep safe, I’m off to look for firemen!


4.2 for me think my meter is stuck, ugly firemen work Saturday's


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Had a bit of trouble getting on the forum this morning...first time in a long time.
6.4 this morning after second night decreasing basal by half a unit. The last few days i've been crawling just above 4s with any activity sending it plummeting to almost hypo so feel better this morning. 
I'm planning to clean and vaccuum, try tackling the kitchen cupboards again (planned to do them all week!) and make a chocolate cheesecake to have after our steak with wexford sauce and swede chips tonight. Yum.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning, is it bedtime yet?
> 
> What a night! Next door (across the landing) was playing music last night, nothing compared to the music that comes from the other neighbours at times, was drifting off nicely when suddenly there was hammering on next doors door, and again, and again, and then kicking at it, and then again and then a shout "it's the police, open the door" this hammering kicking and shouting continued for 10-15 minutes before he answered the door but certainly had me wide awake for the rest of the night, he'd been drinking so he could have fallen asleep or was just ignoring the door due to an earlier encounter when I was testing to go to bed, pretty much the same hammering on the door but guy sounded off his head already and asked if he was the guy to see about the pills, he said no and then received a torrent of abuse from the young Scottish and the lass that was with him, know exactly who they were looking for as same lad sent a guy he was due money here twice when he first moved in but the next door neighbour is a Polish chap that's as quiet as a church mouse and wouldn't confront anyone so disgusting to get that abuse at anytime let alone at his own house door!
> 
> Anyway no sleep and a shaky 4.3 to kick what's going to be a long ass day off!
> xx


Oh no @Kaylz! I hope you have a better nights sleep tonight x


----------



## Bloden

What’s a Wexford sauce @freesia ? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> What’s a Wexford sauce @freesia ? Sounds interesting.


Was wondering the same thing myself!  xx


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> What’s a Wexford sauce @freesia ? Sounds interesting.


Sliced mushrooms with a couple of spoonfuls creme fraiche and blue cheese melted into it. I had it last year (when we were allowed to go out), it was lovely, really tasty. So when we got back i looked it up. Its lovely with steak but you could have it over anything really.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Oh no @Kaylz! I hope you have a better nights sleep tonight x


Thanks, headache I have just now is torture! There was the lad that the pill poppers were looking for that the neighbours never did a thing wrong! What the hell would he know about the noise me and my mum have to put up with? He's at the other side of the block in a top floor flat so has no idea what we go through everyday! Prat! xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Sliced mushrooms with a couple of spoonfuls creme fraiche and blue cheese melted into it. I had it last year (when we were allowed to go out), it was lovely, really tasty. So when we got back i looked it up. Its lovely with steak but you could have it over anything really.


You lost me at blue cheese! xx


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Sliced mushrooms with a couple of spoonfuls creme fraiche and blue cheese melted into it. I had it last year (when we were allowed to go out), it was lovely, really tasty. So when we got back i looked it up. Its lovely with steak but you could have it over anything really.


It sounds like a really popular Asturian (Northern Spanish) dish - the sauce is made with the local blue cheese, called Cabrales. Really rich, but really yummy...enjoy!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> You lost me at blue cheese! xx


You could try substituting blue cheese for any other strong flavoured one. I don't like blue cheese on its own but it does taste good melted into food. X


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> It sounds like a really popular Asturian (Northern Spanish) dish - the sauce is made with the local blue cheese, called Cabrales. Really rich, but really yummy...enjoy!


Ooh sounds like it. This is quite rich so you only need a bit.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

karloc said:


> Morning, it's been a while  4.2, it's been in the 4's all year except that one 5.1.


That's great news @karloc!
May the fours be with you.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> You could try substituting blue cheese for any other strong flavoured one. I don't like blue cheese on its own but it does taste good melted into food. X


Nope I just can't stand blue cheese at all, vile stuff! xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Nope I just can't stand blue cheese at all, vile stuff! xx


I suppose you'll be telling us next that you don't like Marmite.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Nope I just can't stand blue cheese at all, vile stuff! xx


I can’t stand blue cheese either: it’s the thought of eating mouldy cheese! Yuck moji!




MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I suppose you'll be telling us next that you don't like Marmite.



Now I DO understand how that polarises people: upon first trying it I HATED it as SUPER strong beef brovil; BUT, I do like brovil, the beef & NOT the yeast one which IS vile, so gave it a few more goes! Eventually found a way of eating it I DO like: spread very thin, about an eighth  of a teaspoon, over a layer of butter, to help it glide, on toast; a jar can last me for AGES like that!


----------



## Lanny

10:42 BS 8.7 that’s what I get after a very long lie in this morning: must have needed it as I went to bed as usual ish around 18:00 last night; still woke at my usual 05:00 ish though but, went back to sleep as I felt sluggish!  I think I’m fighting something again as BS was rising yesterday, not by much, but, a bit higher & I stuck the midnight LR back up +4 last night!

Watched the next episode of Amazing Hotels last night & it was in @Northerner Alan’s neck of the woods in Yorkshire, The Swinton Estate hotel outside Masham in east Yorkshire, the country estate home of Lord & Lady Masham! I’m not that clued up on GB geography, I’m afraid , as my siblings living over there tell me all the time but, is that anywhere near Harrowgate?  The entire 200 acre estate is available to hotel guests & non residents alike as there’s a whole range of activities you can do from 10 minutes free starter classes to the full lessons in things from falconry, fly fishing, birdwatching etc.

A late ish Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I did indeed not make the final weekend round in the golf: the stormy weather has abated somewhat this morning while still raining hard but, the damage was done; the patchy wifi booted me off a few times & you get a bogey +1 for forfeiting, appealing for lost of connection changes the score, it can only be changed to par 0 which is still disastrous!  Ah well! That’s the peril of overhead phone lines on NI’s Causeway Coast!


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Nope I just can't stand blue cheese at all, vile stuff! xx


That's OK. More for those of us who do enjoy it, although interestingly I used to hate it until the last couple of years since diagnosis. Changing my diet changed my tastes and I now enjoy savoury and bitter foods much more whereas before I just wanted sweet, sweet and more sweet!


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me today which looks pretty good but not ideal getting there.... 
I had a third nocturnal hypo in a row last night.... 4am again! Really surprised as I didn't take any evening Levemir at all and the last Fiasp I had was at 1.38pm yesterday afternoon with lunch. Granted I went to bed a little lower than usual on 6.3 but with no evening Levemir, I fully expected that to rise not fall. Anyway, I just had 2 Lift tabs and that brought me up to 5.9 when the alarm went off at 7am.
I cut back my morning Levemir by one unit to 17 (as I was still needing corrections yesterday, so didn't want to drop it too low). Shot myself 2 units of Fiasp to cover DP/FOTF and headed out to feed and muck out horses. An hour later I was 4.4 and dropping fast so had 2 JBs. Another half hour later, still feeling wobbly and was at 3.5 so had another 2 JBs. Half an hour later 10.4 with a vertical upward arrow.... FOTF was obviously napping this morning and then kicked in hard and fast 2 hours late! Shot myself 4 units of Fiasp and headed home to get breakfast. Started eating breakfast in good time (5.5) but dropped into the red again and had to have some more Lift tabs on top of breakfast to bring me back up. Pleased to report I have eventually levelled out mid 6s. Huge relief! Can I get off the roller coaster now please!

@Gwynn Congrats on yet another House Special! They just become House Regulars if you get them too often you know!!


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I suppose you'll be telling us next that you don't like Marmite.


That I'm not actually sure, can't remember ever trying it  xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn Well done with your HS


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.5 @ 4.09 but then went back to bed after 3 eps of The Sopranos, till 11.30! Have a good day all. 

We're watching a stupid war film, Iron Fury! Mum's gripped but it's annoying the heck outta me. They keep using the word 'skills' and are too modern.


----------



## Docb

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.3
> Moderators - trouble again logging in - won't accept my password - had to go through the new password request again.


That one is beyond the mods, @Michael12421 so I will tag @everydayupsanddowns.  He can fix anything!


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> @Gwynn Well done with your HS


Have you tried staying logged in?


----------



## Kaylz

Docb said:


> That one is beyond the mods, @Michael12421 so I will tag @everydayupsanddowns.  He can fix anything!


That's nae what he says! LOL xx


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Have you tried staying logged in?


probably wouldn't help, my laptop logs me out as soon as I shut it down at nights and my phone does as soon as I switch the internet off xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> probably wouldn't help, my laptop logs me out as soon as I shut it down at nights and my phone does as soon as I switch the internet off xx


Oh, my laptop and tablet both allow me to stay logged in, the only time they don't is when I have cleaned cache,


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to add, I got my Retinal Screening results back from Tuesday's appointment and I have the all clear which is fab as I had a bit of background retinopathy last time, so I was rather anxious as to what they would find this time. Have to say I was the only patient in the waiting room and it all felt very safe, if that helps to reassure anyone else with an appointment coming up.


----------



## Michael12421

grovesy said:


> Have you tried staying logged in?


Yes and it has worked for  years - but  not now.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Yes and it has worked for  years - but  not now.


Sorry I was not trying to teach my grandmother to suck eggs.


----------



## Michael12421

grovesy said:


> Sorry I was not trying to teach my grandmother to suck eggs.


Don't be sorry - you were trying to help and I am grateful.


----------



## SB2015

A very late post after a very slow start to the day.  I had my vaccine yesterday afternoon, and felt fine then.  During the night felt feverish, had legs of lead this morning, but paracetamol and sleep have done their job and now feeling fine. Levels good overnight at around 5 throughout so no worries there.

Had a bit of week last week after ending up in A&E with kidney stones!!! I have never known pain like it but it seems I have passed them so hopefully that is the end of it.

Glad to have recovered from that and ready to stargo on the automode on my 780 pump on Tuesday.  

Lots to catch up on so I shall have read through this thread to find out the recent news.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> Forgot to add, I got my Retinal Screening results back from Tuesday's appointment and I have the all clear which is fab as I had a bit of background retinopathy last time, so I was rather anxious as to what they would find this time. Have to say I was the only patient in the waiting room and it all felt very safe, if that helps to reassure anyone else with an appointment coming up.


That is excellent news.


----------



## Robin

I wasn’t liking the bit about kidney stones when I 'liked,' your post, @SB2015 ! I hope they are permanently consigned to history!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> I wasn’t liking the bit about kidney stones when I 'liked,' your post, @SB2015 ! I hope they are permanently consigned to history!


Thanks Robin.  It looks like things have settled so I too hope that is the last of them.


----------



## Lanny

03:22 BS 6.5  BS yesterday was a bit high during the first half of the day but, got a handle on it, with a bit of extra NR, & it settled before I went to bed around 20:00. Still stuck with the same LR dose, though & I wake a bit early, after yesterday’s long sleep, on a pretty decent figure so, I’m pretty happy with that! My asthma & breathing has started to ramp up again so, doubled the doses of both inhalers but, still pretty mobile albeit, a bit short of breath, at this stage anyway!

Spent the day listening to an audiobook of Far From the Madding Crowd Thomas Hardy: a very old recording but, excellently read, stood out from the crowd of other narrators when choosing it, by George Hagan; background ambient noise was very loud at times as it was recorded in the days before digital, it did say on the info page but, I figured since the narrator was so good that I would put up with that! I’d forgotten how funny it is, didn’t come through in the Carey Mulligan film at all, & it was absolutely brillantly done by the narrator!  I first read that book over 30 years ago, in high school, & I’d forgotten most of it until watching the film reminded me & I remembered more as I heard the book being read! I highly recommend the George Hagan recording!

Just finished eating breakfast & thought of posting! A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MAC2020

A 5.6 for me just now after a 4.9 at 3:15am. Mind you I have been up since 3am bursting with renewed energy, enthusiasm and vigour for some odd reason. Going for a walk shortly even though it's still dark. The birds are up though!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.1 again today...
Striving to get back in the fives!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Notwithstanding a roast dinner last night with Yorkshire pud & roast potatoes I’ve woken to a 5.2.

I started the week on a 5.2 then high 5’s all week and the average Monday to Sunday is 5.5.

Three weeks today that I had the Pfizer jab, so a high level of immunisation   

Please can it stop raining.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 again for me . Long walk with dogs planned then COVID jab . Wonder if they’ll ask if I’m scared of needles


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I first read that book over 30 years ago, in high school, & I’d forgotten most of it until watching the film reminded me & I remembered more as I heard the book being read!


Reading a book, hearing a piece of music or discovering a favourite album you’ve not listened to for many many years is like bumping into an old friend you’ve not seen since school days. A great feeling.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
5.2 @ 6:30


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @HenryBennett & @goodybags  your House Specials. 
4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Would you believe it, another 5.2 here in sunny Lytham. Yessss.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on all you HS holders, @Gwynn , @goodybags & @HenryBennett  But, boo hoo for leaving me out in the cold for so long: haven’t had a sniff of one this year, yet! Green with envy emoji!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

No drama in the closey last night, was REALLY quiet for a change! Still didn't get to sleep until 3am though! 

7.6 this morning
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on all your HS's @Gwynn , @goodybags & @HenryBennett


----------



## Bloden

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.1 again for me . Long walk with dogs planned then COVID jab . Wonder if they’ll ask if I’m scared of needles


I really don’t like vaccine needles, hahaha. I have to look away when they show someone being jabbed on TV. Ridiculous, I know!   

Morning good peeps. 5.6 here.

Lots of HS’s already...well done, folks.

Glad to hear you’ve passed your kidney stones @SB2015 and are feeling much better.


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Kaylz a 7.6 for me also. Congrats to all with HS’s, I’d be happy being in the 6’s, let alone a 5.2. 
Nothing happening again today - yawwwn!!!
Have a good one all x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Snap @Kaylz a 7.6 for me also


Nice to be sharing, unfortunately mines was aided by the 5 digestives I had to shove done my throat at 10pm even though I'd been sick a couple of hours before    xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

I think I need to get the hair clippers out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Forgot to post before my walk today, I was 6.1 on rising  

@Lanny - Masham/Swinton Park is about 20 miles to the north of Harrogate, so not far!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me.
> 
> I think I need to get the hair clippers out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


The last time I got the clippers out I used the wrong attachment, and you don't have to get very far to realise - once I'd started I had to continue!  I think that, nearly 5 weeks on, my hair is still the shortest it has ever been!  Actually, I've grown to quite like it!


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> I really don’t like vaccine needles, hahaha. I have to look away when they show someone being jabbed on TV. Ridiculous, I know!
> 
> Morning good peeps. 5.6 here.
> 
> Lots of HS’s already...well done, folks.
> 
> Glad to hear you’ve passed your kidney stones @SB2015 and are feeling much better.


I’m the complete opposite in that if there’s a needle involved I HAVE to look: HATE being surprised; don’t really care if it hurts, I expect that, & I prefer seeing when it goes in so, I know when it’ll hurt! It sometimes puts off trainee nurses when they’re trying to get blood from me especially, when I’ve been fasting for cholesterol tests: one did ask me why I was looking SO intensely once as it was putting her off; she felt better after I explained!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a 6.1

No firemen to be seen at the vaccination centre yesterday  but a few fire engines to admire. Feeling achey today but glad I’ve got an immune system that does good things rather than just destroying my beta cells!

My new cast is very shiny & white and so far so good thanks @Bloden 

Nice HS work nearly everybody !

Have a good day .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, I was 4.8 at 7am, but I went back to sleep.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone.
@SB2015 I'm glad you're feeling better.
@Kaylz, hope your sickness has passed.
Congrats to all you who have HS this morning. Well done.
Well i woke to a 9.9 this morning!!! Have reduced basal by half unit, seems to be the higher amount is too much but lower amount isn't enough   . Hey ho, hopefully i'll be back at school soon though i'll have to reassess everything again.
Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, hope your sickness has passed.


Thanks, was only once, think it's just down the headache and lack of sleep xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Nice to be sharing, unfortunately mines was aided by the 5 digestives I had to shove done my throat at 10pm even though I'd been sick a couple of hours before    xx


Sorry you were sick but how lovely to have some Digestives, yum, I miss them xx Glad you had a quieter night x


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Good morning it’s a 6.1
> 
> No firemen to be seen at the vaccination centre yesterday  but a few fire engines to admire. Feeling achey today but glad I’ve got an immune system that does good things rather than just destroying my beta cells!
> 
> My new cast is very shiny & white and so far so good thanks @Bloden
> 
> Nice HS work nearly everybody !
> 
> Have a good day .


Glad all went well and hope your new cast is a goodie x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Sorry you were sick but how lovely to have some Digestives, yum, I miss them xx Glad you had a quieter night x


I wouldn't say lovely, fed up of having to stuff my face and even worse since I'd been sick lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I wouldn't say lovely, fed up of having to stuff my face and even worse since I'd been sick lol xx


No-one wins in this D game, I personally would love to have 5 digestives but obviously slightly different for you.  Reminds me of the many conversations about hair, would love curly hair, people with curly hair often want straight hair. Another good one is bums - I have no bum, would love a bit more and there are many people who would be happy to give me some of theirs lol


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Had a lie in. Loo at 7.10, thought I’ll have another 10 minutes, oops, and look what happened! Spoiled my run of all the fives, not by much though. 5.6 today. Beautiful morning after a terrible couple of days of extremely wet and very windy weather. So a walk is on the cards once breakfast and ablutions done. Congratulations @HenryBennett @goodybags and @Gwynn on the HSs. Thank goodness @SB2015 that those dratted stones have gone and I’m so sorry @Flower that there wasn’t any dishy fire fighters but good news on your new cast. Have a sunny Sunday whatever the weather.


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> No-one wins in this D game, I personally would love to have 5 digestives but obviously slightly different for you.  Reminds me of the many conversations about hair, would love curly hair, people with curly hair often want straight hair. Another good one is bums - I have no bum, would love a bit more and there are many people who would be happy to give me some of theirs lol


I'm happy to do a Bum swap mine is well shaped & firm (so wife says) but its very hairy so do you want to book in for a transplant   


khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me.
> 
> I think I need to get the hair clippers out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Yes my clippers are coming out tonight it's a number 1 for me not out of choice, good thing is I tip when having hair cut so I will be £2 up tonight. 

4.0 for me this morning I'm having an affair with the treadmill, told my wife would be upto bed after a half hour walk one hour later came in from garage and she's asleep.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> - I have no bum, would love a bit more


You can have mine, it comes with belly and thighs as well!. I would love less. I actually liked my weight loss before i was diagnosed. Since i've been on insulin its gone up and the past 12 months have made it worse with lockdown/lack of enough exercise.


----------



## RirisR

Up latish and showered so had a nice 7.1 today
yesterday was good tho' nothing ever straight forward


----------



## SueEK

@Maca44 - tempting but the hairy bit doesn’t do it for me lol   
@freesia such a kind offer but the bum bit is what I would like. My daughter keeps saying she will buy me some JLo pants x


----------



## rebrascora

I got your @eggyg special this morning Elaine.... 5.5 for me.
I am pleased to report no overnight hypos but I ended up injecting a 1.5 unit correction at 3.15am as having gone to bed high to prevent a hypo I flat lined in the 9s and 10s instead of dropping like I normally do.... Typical! 

Hair dying happened last night and I now have hints of turquoise in the ends of my pony tail. Love the colour.... was supposed to be lagoon blue but on top of the brassy blond it has a definite green tinge to it, but I wanted green to start with and my closest friends both said an emphatic "NO" Disappointed that the colour didn't take better. Ian helped me both with the bleaching and colouring and I think neither of us should give up our day jobs! We definitely need more practice and we will have another go in a couple of weeks when this fades.... Not enough colour to last more than that I think. Anyway, photo will follow when I get myself tidied up but lots of manual work to do today first. I have a trailer load of manure to deliver this afternoon and it is going to take some filling as it is the back of the muck bay and the trailer doesn't fit into the bay so I have to carry each fork full the length of the bay to the trailer. Good exercise though. 

@Gwynn @goodybags and @HenryBennett Many congrats to you all on your House Specials today. 

@MAC2020 So pleased you are feeling in better spirits. I was worried about you saying you had so many concerns weighing you down the other day. Hope you had a lovely walk and feel refreshed from it and the good feelings continue. I really find exercise hugely beneficial to my sense of wellbeing. Motivation to get started is the hard part.


----------



## Lanny

Just checked again, been doing that a lot lately, to see if I can book a vaccination, as I know that tier 6 is next while tier 5 is being done now, & I can so, did! It’s for 18/03/21 & the 2nd one for 17/05/21.


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK I'm sure you'd see it differently too if it was because you literally had to rather than wanted to and every night too, so frustrating when you need to inject for 30g carbs at tea time but then bed rolls around and you need 50g carbs just to avoid a hypo, (of which I've not long had hence delayed comment    LOL)  as for bum I had a fab one (Bruce;s and many others thoughts, not my own) until diagnosis and eating disorder but finally got it back now so sorry can't give you it lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning.

Woke up feeling productive so decided today was the day to take up a pair of curtains. 
Measured, tacked, cut. Measured again. Hemmed. Steam pressed. Put back up. 
At which point it dawned on me that I’d hemmed one of the pair on the front rather than the back. 

Not really fixable with this fabric so guess who’s going to be spending time this afternoon looking at John Lewis certain offerings!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Just checked again, been doing that a lot lately, to see if I can book a vaccination, as I know that tier 6 is next while tier 5 is being done now, & I can so, did! It’s for 18/03/21 & the 2nd one for 17/05/21.


You’ve book the second? That’s great!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Hair dying happened last night and I now have hints of turquoise in the ends of my pony tail


Turquoise sounds nice


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> You’ve book the second? That’s great!


It’s automatically done when the first is booked: exactly the same day, Monday, at the same time just how many weeks apart!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

SueEK said:


> Sorry you were sick but how lovely to have some Digestives, yum, I miss them xx Glad you had a quieter night x


Very good taste in biscuits


----------



## SB2015

Still feeling the effects of my vaccination.  Feverish overnight and struggled to get levels below 10.  Woke with a 14.6 (I still forget that this pump doesn’t remind me when a TBR finishes.  Going into auto mode on Tuesday so that should help)

Still as you said @Flower nice to know that we have an immune system that gets some things right.  (Glad you have a new shiny cast).  Decided some fresh air would make a difference and caught a period of sunshine.  Dry and warm!

Have a good rest of the weekend


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 this morning.
> 
> Woke up feeling productive so decided today was the day to take up a pair of curtains.
> Measured, tacked, cut. Measured again. Hemmed. Steam pressed. Put back up.
> At which point it dawned on me that I’d hemmed one of the pair on the front rather than the back.
> 
> Not really fixable with this fabric so guess who’s going to be spending time this afternoon looking at John Lewis certain offerings!


I once involved OH in measurements for some curtains I was making.  I didn’t realise that he was working in mom and I was in cm.  Rather than a 10cm hem allowance and heading  we had a 10mm one at each end.  I did get round it, but it was a lesson learnt.
Ps 
John Lewis do have some very nice curtains.  So much easier than making them.


----------



## Kaylz

@SB2015 which vaccine did you have? My mum's just had a call and is getting the Pfizer on Thursday xx


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> @SB2015 which vaccine did you have? My mum's just had a call and is getting the Pfizer on Thursday xx


I had the Astrazenica.
I was happy to have whatever I was offered.

I hope you get a bit more sleep tonight.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> I had the Astrazenica.
> I was happy to have whatever I was offered.
> 
> I hope you get a bit more sleep tonight.


Yeah that's the one my grandad received at the GP surgery but mum's been asked to attend the local hospital

Thanks, I never sleep well though and haven't since I was diagnosed lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @SB2015 which vaccine did you have? My mum's just had a call and is getting the Pfizer on Thursday xx


I’m amazed they’ll know now which one they’ll have to go on Thursday.
I had the Pfizer one.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I’m amazed they’ll know now which one they’ll have to go on Thursday.
> I had the Pfizer one.


You know if our GP is organising it. The local surgery can’t store the Pfizer, so if you’re appointment is just down the road, it’ll be the AZ, and if you’re asked to trek 12miles across country to one of the  'Rural West Oxfordshire' partner surgeries that obviously has a deep freeze, it’ll be the Pfizer! Mine was a guessing game as I went to the major hub in Oxford.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I’m amazed they’ll know now which one they’ll have to go on Thursday.
> I had the Pfizer one.


Think they are quite well organised up here plus its the local hospital rather than the health centre where my grandad received the Oxford one xx


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> You know if our GP is organising it. The local surgery can’t store the Pfizer, so if you’re appointment is just down the road, it’ll be the AZ, and if you’re asked to trek 12miles across country to one of the  'Rural West Oxfordshire' partner surgeries that obviously has a deep freeze, it’ll be the Pfizer! Mine was a guessing game as I went to the major hub in Oxford.


Not true I had mine at GP run Vaccination Hub (not my own), and we had the Pfizer. This hub has been vaccinating from early in the programme.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Not true I had mine at GP run Vaccination Hub (not my own), and we had the Pfizer. This hub has been vaccinating from early in the programme.


That’s what I meant. Some GP hubs can handle the Pfizer, but ours can’t, so we have to go to a neighbouring GP surgery for it.


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

My sleeping pattern is always squiffy so don't judge lol. My "morning" bloods were 7 I'm dead proud of myself cos I'm 9 days since diagnosis and 7 days since I started using a glucose monitor. I do my bloods twice a day, before breakfast and before sleep.


----------



## ColinUK

Slight improvement on last week


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 6.9 @ 7.16am  Really really happy this morning, on track with my weight loss when I'd been worried I wouldn't make the 2lbs loss this week but lost 14ozs more than I needed to yay.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 6.9 @ 7.16am  Really really happy this morning, on track with my weight loss when I'd been worried I wouldn't make the 2lbs loss this week but lost 14ozs more than I needed to yay.


Good on you Ditto x


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> That’s what I meant. Some GP hubs can handle the Pfizer, but ours can’t, so we have to go to a neighbouring GP surgery for it.


My surgery is doing only housebound and care homes, the hub is not exactly neighbouring too. The GP hubs here are nearly at one side of the city.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> G'day all. 6.9 @ 7.16am  Really really happy this morning, on track with my weight loss when I'd been worried I wouldn't make the 2lbs loss this week but lost 14ozs more than I needed to yay.


So pleased for you what an achievement well done x


----------



## MAC2020

@MAC2020 So pleased you are feeling in better spirits. I was worried about you saying you had so many concerns weighing you down the other day. Hope you had a lovely walk and feel refreshed from it and the good feelings continue. I really find exercise hugely beneficial to my sense of wellbeing. Motivation to get started is the hard part.

Hi @rebrascora thank you so much for your concern. Yes I was rather down in the dumps the other day with the weight of the world on my shoulders, not anywhere near desparate as one kind poster out of concern interpreted, but I didn't know where this sudden avalanche of problems came from. I wasn't able then to see a way through. 

But... As you said, a few good early morning walks to clear the brain fog, listening to the birds, a measure of faith and relying of higher powers, and I was suddenly able to see a path. I started an action plan and by responding to the most pressing issues, am quite upbeat about it now. That's not to say I don't need help. I do. But it means that's things are more in perspective now and it also helps that the sun has been shining recently! 

I hope relations with your ex are proceeding as you hope too. Relationships can be tricky things. But it'll be alright in the end. And if it's not alright, it's not yet the end. Wishing only the best for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Goo morning - 2.6


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning 4.1 for me had virus jab yesterday feeling rotten called in sick back to bed for me.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Michael12421 said:


> Goo morning - 2.6





Kaylz said:


> @SueEK I'm sure you'd see it differently too if it was because you literally had to rather than wanted to and every night too, so frustrating when you need to inject for 30g carbs at tea time but then bed rolls around and you need 50g carbs just to avoid a hypo, (of which I've not long had hence delayed comment    LOL)  as for bum I had a fab one (Bruce;s and many others thoughts, not my own) until diagnosis and eating disorder but finally got it back now so sorry can't give you it lol xx


I can understand how you feel. I worked so hard to loose my weight and when I have to eat just to bring levels up when I’m not hungry is frustrating x


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 for me today. Off to work, still one secretary down, nearly a year now, frustrating.  @Freddie1966 hope you feel a bit better once you get up again.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

It's a 5.4 this morning for me. 65.4Kg BMI 24.62

It is interesting that I am in the last half Kg towards my goal (65Kg) and the drive to eat more seems to be stronger and stronger. This is where determination is essential. But the feelings of wanting to eat this or that or a bit more of the other can be quite strong at times.

The other day I tried having breakfast cerial with water instead of milk as breafast was one of the daily carb high meals. It was not very nice and went soggy very quickly. Interesting experiment, abandoned. I'll take the hit as I like my breakfasts...with a little milk.

Looking back right now to 4 months ago. I realise just how unwell I was and how happy I am now to be feeling so much better, to have learned so much....and to have joined this forum and 'met you all'.

Have a great day.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1 @ 05:30


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Looking back right now to 4 months ago. I realise just how unwell I was and how happy I am now to be feeling so much better, to have learned so much....and to have joined this forum and 'met you all'.


Well done. It is tough.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning about half an hour before the alarm went off, so thought I had better get up before it dropped any lower. Managed without any basal again last night but did take a single correction unit at bedtime as I ate quite late and levels were 10.6 and rising. I was toying with 1.5units but so pleased I erred on the side of caution and went with just 1. 

@Gwynn You might find that increasing your fat content will help with the hunger, so creamy Greek natural yoghurt on your cereal might have been a better experiment.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 Sorry to see that you are in low numbers again. Did you have a busy day yesterday? Please let us know that you now have a better reading. The missing "d" from Good Morning looks like hypo brain may still be affecting you.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Monday again already? Off to do the supermarket run.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

A morning of splitting and editing large data files ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

We're in to the last week of grandad being here for tea most days, only 3 days of it left 

It was an 8.4 for me after another 6 digestives last night, by the 4th my jaws are starting to get tired and sore! LOL, probably done the wrong thing for breakfast as was in the 7's pre yesterday morning and dropped with 2U around 3 hours later so even though I'm higher I reduced to 1.5U this morning as can't run the risk of a hypo with grandad due in an hour and my OCD will take over again but Bruce isn't here to help like he was yesterday (yes this is getting far too dangerous for my liking )

@Freddie1966 by 10pm I'm utterly exhausted and just want my bed, I really can't be bothered most nights munching but as you know we have to so no option
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Woke to 4.7 this morning. Levels a bit erratic atm, can't quite get them where i want. Oh well, every day is a new day.
Back to working from home today after the half term. Will see what Boris has to say later about us going back.
@Ditto, you are doing so well, keep it up.
Have a good day all, even though its dark and rainy outside


----------



## MAC2020

4.9 just now. Have a good day!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.3 here.

Watched “Isle of Dogs” last night - what a quirky film, loved it, but then couldn’t get to sleep thinking about it.   Lovely sunny day here, so far  so might do a bit of gardening this morning.

Well done on reaching your weekly goal @Ditto. 

I have no bum either @freesia - I thought cycling would help me develop a bit of a shelf back there, but no. My mum’s the same.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora  Goo*d *morning.  Yesterday was a strange day with readings. I went quite high at mid-day 13.4 so skipped lunch.  At dinner I was still 13.6 so ditched dinner.  2 hours later - just before my bedtime - I was 3.1 so ate 5 biscuits that are high in carbs and just to be on the safe side I had 2 JB's and no bolus. Hope that things will settle down today.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 did you have the JB's before the biscuits? In that situation it would have been better to treat with JB's (I would've went at least 3 as that's the 15g that is advised) retested after 15 minutes and if still low treat again until you were back in range and then followed up with the biscuits xx


----------



## Michael12421

I had the biscuits first.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I had the biscuits first.


Yeah they are longer acting and should be used to back up a proper hypo treatment so my suggestion of treat the low with the JB's, retest, repeat if necessary and then back up with biscuits is the better approach seen as you were actually hypo, biscuits are not fast enough to treat a proper hypo and the fat in them would have delayed the effect of the JB's taken after xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. And another lie in, but in my defence I’ve had a terrible tossing and turning night. 6.7 for me today. Had a lovely day yesterday, sunny and warm ( ish) a walk without hat, gloves, scarf, or 15 layers! Then just arrived home and had a doorstep visit from daughter number 1 and our three youngest grandchildren. We haven’t seen them since Christmas, I may have given the three year old a little cuddle. I told her not to tell Boris and she replied “ Boris always on my telly!” Then a roast chicken dinner, you can’t go wrong with chicken, can you? New drama on the telly starring James Nesbitt. Perfect end to a perfect day. Let’s hope by the end of today we have something else to be happy about. Have a great day.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Catching up after a weekend away from the home office. Lots of HSs over the weekend I see so belated congratulations to everyone who got an elusive (for me) 5.2!

A 5.4 at 07:31 on Saturday. Did my usual routine of blitzing the house, changing beds, washing etc. I even got the carpet shampooer out and did the front room carpet which was covered in muddy dog paw prints. I had done 7,098 steps and climbed 19 flights of stairs so thought I would settle down and watch some rugby before remembering it was a rest weekend in the six nations. So being a glutton for punishment I hopped on the exercise bike and did 10 miles.

A 5.5 yesterday at 07:57. A lazy day followed. After three days on the bike, Sunday was a rest day so did a couple of yoga classes and a core strength workout then cooked a roast leg of lam for family dinner.

Another 5.5 for me at 07:18 this morning. I seem to be joining the @eggyg club  

Grey, damp and miserable in West Berks to start the week. My son is back on teams this morning after half term.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Maca44

4.0 Still stuck in the 4's I'm going to ask if I can come off the meds well Met anyways, will wait until HbA1c GP test mid March.


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning.  Finally a number below 10, but that is on 150% Basal and Bolus, so the vaccine is still doing its work.  

I hope you feel a lot better soon @Freddie1966 , give yourself time to recover fully.

@rebrascora beat me to it @Gwynn. I switched to some nice thick Greek yogurt with my breakfast and my levels behave a lot better.  I also started making my own muesli with roasted quinoa flakes in place of oats and that reduced my carbs by about a third.

A lazy morning and a walk this afternoon when it promises to be sunny.

Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. Catching up after a weekend away from the home office. Lots of HSs over the weekend I see so belated congratulations to everyone who got an elusive (for me) 5.2!
> 
> A 5.4 at 07:31 on Saturday. Did my usual routine of blitzing the house, changing beds, washing etc. I even got the carpet shampooer out and did the front room carpet which was covered in muddy dog paw prints. I had done 7,098 steps and climbed 19 flights of stairs so thought I would settle down and watch some rugby before remembering it was a rest weekend in the six nations. So being a glutton for punishment I hopped on the exercise bike and did 10 miles.
> 
> A 5.5 yesterday at 07:57. A lazy day followed. After three days on the bike, Sunday was a rest day so did a couple of yoga classes and a core strength workout then cooked a roast leg of lam for family dinner.
> 
> Another 5.5 for me at 07:18 this morning. I seem to be joining the @eggyg club
> 
> Grey, damp and miserable in West Berks to start the week. My son is back on teams this morning after half term.
> 
> Have a great week everyone


My goodness, I'm worn out just reading what you get up to - Respect!!


----------



## adrian1der

SueEK said:


> My goodness, I'm worn out just reading what you get up to - Respect!!


Middle of last year I was a couch potato who struggled to walk up stairs. Loving the new me!


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> I had done 7,098 steps and climbed 19 flights of stairs


Man your house must be big


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Middle of last year I was a couch potato who struggled to walk up stairs. Loving the new me!


I think you're doing amazing - well done to you xx


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> Morning 4.1 for me had virus jab yesterday feeling rotten called in sick back to bed for me.


If it's anything like my experience you'll get that moment tomorrow when you realise that the side effects have all vanished and all is well!


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Forgetful COMPLETELY forgot to post this earlier!  06:51 BS 9.2! To be expected as I completely missed midnight LR: heard alarm but, too slow to respond & nodded off; slept very heavily last night after usual ish bedtime of around 18:30 & next time I woke it’s coming up to 7am! Asthma & breathing continued to ramp up a bit yesterday so, that’s all I can think it is! Still pretty mobile, though & nowhere near not being able to move much & bed bound, yet! Stuck in the whole lot of missed LR & breakfast dose of NR as from past experience the whole lot of basal IS needed albeit, late as I’ve tried the remaining dose method & it doesn’t work: possibly because of the extra resistance problem of T2’s as opposed to T1’s? That’s for a “Umm” thinking emoji! Then, had breakfast & it was a surprisingly reasonable, approaching target range, 08:20 BS 10.5! Shocked me & so, fearing I could go hypo later, I kept an eye on it & 10:09 BS 14.8 NOW THAT is what I expected earlier but, maybe tested a mite bit too early while food hadn’t started to spike BS up to max yet? Another “Umm” emjoi! I’ll test again when I take my midday meds & LR as usual! Also, keep a close eye on things because of the overlap in LR doses! I’m afraid it’s a “hopping on toes” day for me with extra testing!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> I put single cream on mine, usually 70-80 ml. Hardly any carbs and a good dose of my daily fat allowance to slow the GI response and keep me going through until lunch.


Interesting you use single cream rather than double. Is that out of preference or to watch the fat intake?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Nice and bright here. 7.0 @ 7.30am  

Going to be an interesting day as due to being totally feckless I've ended up with nowt in to eat apart from tin of Baxter's pea&ham soup which I've just had for my brunch and some old cabbage and broccoli which I'll have for dinner with Anchor butter and black pepper on it...mmm...  There's white bread in but I'm refusing to have it, plus huge tin of biscuits and ice cream. I had 100s last week, what the frilly heck did I do with it all? I've got to get organised... thank goodness it's pension day again tomorrow... on the bright side I will lose weight and my bg will go down, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> If it's anything like my experience you'll get that moment tomorrow when you realise that the side effects have all vanished and all is well!


Thanks for reassuring me feel lousy today


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> Thanks for reassuring me feel lousy today


I had mine at 9am - but midday I was wrapped up in bed after taking ibuprofen and paracodeine. Was shivering, pounding headache, muscles felt like I'd been hit by a bus. And was really tired. By 4pm the next day I was absolutely fine and as if nothing had ever happened. 
Finger crossed you'll sail through the side-effects as quickly.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> I had mine at 9am - but midday I was wrapped up in bed after taking ibuprofen and paracodeine. Was shivering, pounding headache, muscles felt like I'd been hit by a bus. And was really tired. By 4pm the next day I was absolutely fine and as if nothing had ever happened.
> Finger crossed you'll sail through the side-effects as quickly.


My niece was exactly the same, but she hadn’t been given the pre-jab pep-talk so wasn’t expecting to feel quite so bad. She rang her dad at 3am, sweating, shaking, and terrified! She’s fine now, phew!


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.3 here.
> 
> Watched “Isle of Dogs” last night - what a quirky film, loved it, but then couldn’t get to sleep thinking about it.   Lovely sunny day here, so far  so might do a bit of gardening this morning.
> 
> Well done on reaching your weekly goal @Ditto.
> 
> I have no bum either @freesia - I thought cycling would help me develop a bit of a shelf back there, but no. My mum’s the same.


I don't mind my bum. Its my belly and thighs i hate. Swap?


----------



## HenryBennett

freesia said:


> I don't mind my bum. Its my belly and thighs i hate. Swap?


As we’re discussing this... I’m happy with my bum, thighs & belly. It’s the fat around my organs that I don’t like


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> I don't mind my bum. Its my belly and thighs i hate. Swap?


I’m sure they’re fine!  I’m happy with all of me, it’s not perfect (whatever that is) but it does the job.
Sorry @freesia, it was @SueEK that said she had no bum - you must’ve wondered why I suddenly started posting about your bum!  Red faced emoji.


----------



## Kaylz

Gwynn said:


> The other day I tried having breakfast cerial with water instead of milk as breafast was one of the daily carb high meals. It was not very nice and went soggy very quickly. Interesting experiment, abandoned. I'll take the hit as I like my breakfasts...with a little milk.


Out of interest why were you worried about the milk and not the cereal? You could try unsweetened almond milk unless there's a reason not to as that 0 carbs xx


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> I’m sure they’re fine!  I’m happy with all of me, it’s not perfect (whatever that is) but it does the job.
> Sorry @freesia, it was @SueEK that said she had no bum - you must’ve wondered why I suddenly started posting about your bum!  Red faced emoji.


You made me smile


----------



## Christy

@KARNAK not heard from you in a while. Hoping you are OK


----------



## ColinUK

Happened to see a doctor privately today who asked me if I had any underlying conditions. Mentioned the T2 of course. 
Later he asked me to detail any meds/supplements etc and I mentioned the metformin 500mg once a day.
Literally just dawned on me that he said “OK so that’s right at the start of your diabetes journey I’m assuming...” and moved right on. 

He was assuming that there’s an inevitability in increased dosage and more medication for the diabetes over time. 
The surprising thing is that he couldn’t have been more than 5 years max out of med school and he’s already responding to diabetes in a well established medication only mindset. 
I wasn’t seeing him for anything related to the diabetes but it struck me as a real shame that someone so young is already so set in their ways.


----------



## eggyg

I go from the sublime to the ridiculous. 8.30am yesterday, 4.53am today! Anyhoo, a nice round 6 pour moi this post Boris roadmap morning. I’m feeling pretty excited but apprehensive about the next four months. It all sounds great, just hope we are able to contain our excitement and take it easy, no rushing ahead and making things any worse. Calmly does it. Although I have spent the last three hours awake wondering how much a gazebo would be? 
Have a terrific Tuesday, after the last two days very spring like weather, we’re back to the winter, heavy rain and gale force winds! Oh joy! Day stuck in the house. Now where is my Argos catalogue, I’ve a gazebo to purchase!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I go from the sublime to the ridiculous. 8.30am yesterday, 4.53am today! Anyhoo, a nice round 6 pour moi this post Boris roadmap morning. I’m feeling pretty excited but apprehensive about the next four months. It all sounds great, just hope we are able to contain our excitement and take it easy, no rushing ahead and making things any worse. Calmly does it. Although I have spent the last three hours awake wondering how much a gazebo would be?
> Have a terrific Tuesday, after the last two days very spring like weather, we’re back to the winter, heavy rain and gale force winds! Oh joy! Day stuck in the house. Now where is my Argos catalogue, I’ve a gazebo to purchase!


These folks will knock you up a gorgeous one in oak for.... only £12k!









						Solid Oak Gazebo Kits
					

Bespoke, Solid Oak Gazebos made to your exact sizes. Design online.




					oaktimberstructures.co.uk


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> These folks will knock you up a gorgeous one in oak for.... only £12k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Oak Gazebo Kits
> 
> 
> Bespoke, Solid Oak Gazebos made to your exact sizes. Design online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oaktimberstructures.co.uk


It hasn’t got any sides on! My first house was only £8.5k! Does look rather nice though.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> It hasn’t got any sides on! My first house was only £8.5k! Does look rather nice though.


Nip down to B&Q and get Mr Eggy to buy some 2x4 and a pack of screws and he can knock one up over a weekend I’m sure!


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 6.8  THAT’S more like it!

I wake to yet another storm wailing outside & it’s noisy!  Covering my ears!

Yesterday my BS settled nicely in that about an hour after the 14 it had dropped to 7.7 then 6.8 about another hour later & was bang on a HS 5.2 by the time midday LR went in as usual! Then, after lunch was 8.6. Never ate dinner as I, unbelievably felt tired after around 16:30 & went back to bed!  I slept very heavily again & could feel myself wheezing while asleep so, I subconsciously pulled down my 2nd pillow & slept with my head propped up: I always have two pillows & usually sleep on one with the other sitting upright on top of it at the back, sleeping on three quarters of the pillow; it’s there as a head/back rest usually when reading in bed & very handy to pull down to sleep on at various angles depending on how much propping up I need with breathing difficulties! I pulled it down the while way, this time, & was sleeping on two pillows: sometimes it halfway & sleeping on one & a half pillows!  I’m still staying pretty mobile & that’s seems to be holding up with the increased inhalers? Hopefully I won’t descend to the hardly able to move, confined to bed stage, this time? Fingers crossed emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning all, 8.7

Have a good day


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Sooo, I had a telephone consultation with my Diabetes Nurse yesterday on the results of my recent blood tests...

And...
It appears I am officially now *IN REMISSION* from diabetes!

HbA1c was again 40 and so that is under the threshold for a whole year.
A bit stunned really!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny fingers crossed for you x
@Snowwy what great news, many congratulations xx
Disappointing 8.3 today, wasn’t expecting that. Had a very small tea but did have a few cherries, didn’t even have a coffee or anything, don’t get it,every morning is a surprise.
Builders are in at work, not easy listening to dictation when they are banging away all day!!
Must dash, have a good one all x


----------



## Maca44

5.0 for me out of the 4's. Up early just have more energy, this lasts a few days then I sleep 10 hours.

It's nice to look forward to the day even get abit disappointed at night because the day has ended. Treadmill for me after breakfast and now wear the safety cord as I fell off a couple of weeks ago and it threw me across the garage and into the calor gas heater, got away with a bruised leg.


----------



## Maca44

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Sooo, I had a telephone consultation with my Diabetes Nurse yesterday on the results of my recent blood tests...
> 
> And...
> It appears I am officially now *IN REMISSION* from diabetes!
> 
> HbA1c was again 40 and so that is under the threshold for a whole year.
> A bit stunned really!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Hey Hey: great news


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today  Off for my jab this morning


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today  Off for my jab this morning


Good luck Alan


----------



## Lanny

Maca44 said:


> 5.0 for me out of the 4's. Up early just have more energy, this lasts a few days then I sleep 10 hours.
> 
> It's nice to look forward to the day even get abit disappointed at night because the day has ended. Treadmill for me after breakfast and now wear the safety cord as I fell off a couple of weeks ago and it threw me across the garage and into the calor gas heater, got away with a bruised leg.


A like only for the BS! 

Good grief! For the rest! Do we need to wrap YOU up in cotton wool as well like @eggyg wants to do with Ted @KARNAK ?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

5.3 here at 6am

Off to see the diabetic nurse at 11am this morning. Hopefully I will get an HbA1c test.

Great news: I have reached my goal weight (according to the scales). 65Kg. Time to start thinking about readjusting diet to a weight maintenance diet.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> The surprising thing is that he couldn’t have been more than 5 years max out of med school and he’s already responding to diabetes in a well established medication only mindset.
> I wasn’t seeing him for anything related to the diabetes but it struck me as a real shame that someone so young is already so set in their ways.


Depressing Fortunately being on this forum means we’re enlightened.


----------



## freesia

After a really good day with levels yesterday, woke overnight with a vertical line up to 15!!!!! Why?!!! 2u correction has bought me down to 7.8 this morning.
In work today, have a good one everyone.
@Snowwy congratulations, thats great news!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 
Rain, rain and more rain forecast. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Nip down to B&Q and get Mr Eggy to buy some 2x4 and a pack of screws and he can knock one up over a weekend I’m sure!


He built a pergola a few years ago, could just put a roof on it maybe?


----------



## eggyg

@Snowwy fantastic news. You’re not going to leave us are you?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Going to have to do some tinkering second mid evening hypo in a row last night. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> He built a pergola a few years ago, could just put a roof on it maybe?


That’s Mr Bloden’s summer project - a pergola with a roof - but we couldn’t think of a name for it...bus stop, lean-to, eating outside covered area. Be-roofed pergola is much nicer.  

Morning folks. 4.8 here.

I hope your chest improves @Lanny - sounds really uncomfortable, poor you.

Well done @Snowwy - great work and a great result!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, with three lovely compression dips on my overnight trace. I hate that, it ruins my 'time in target'. New sensor yesterday, and the inserter didn't operate very well, it gave a very feeble 'clunk' and I had to pull it away quite firmly to get it to detach. Never had that happen before, but the sensor stayed attached to my skin like a limpet, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Feeling quite low and down in the dumps after a bit of an argument with Bruce yesterday, I received a call not long after dinner, only answered as was intrigued with it being a number from a nearby town, it was a call about booking a vaccine, after a chat with them I decided I would pass on booking and I'd go on the list to be seen at the GP surgery in my town when they have a vaccine and hold a clinic, I haven't been out in 11 months and leaving the house is daunting alone so I couldn't accept the offer of going to the local hospital as I REALLY CAN'T bring myself to get on public transport, both my mum and his mum understand and agree I have to do what I am comfortable with but it's almost as if he hates me for it, he's also not happy that he hasn't heard a word about his yet 

Anyway its a 9.2 for me this morning, insulin experiment with breakfast yesterday was VERY interesting, as you know I started out at 8.4 and by dinner was 9.0 so had I been in range to start with it would have been spot on meaning I was getting off with 1U:20g! Odd! I've only taken 2U this morning so will report tomorrow how thats worked out!
xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 And a determination to get back below 87kgs...


----------



## Ivostas66

12.1 for me. Having a tough time with levels for the past week now, some days just 20% in range. Have cold/ flu symptoms - a couple of Covid tests over half term both came back negative. Keep having random spikes (e.g. yesterday I injected bolus 15 mins before lunch when I was 8.2, ate lunch, BG rose to 10 after 20 mins then dropped to 8, but within an hour was up to 15!) I also had a huge unexpected hypo after dinner - blood rocketed to 18 and 2 hours later dropped to 3.1. When I went to bed my BG was 9.1 with a gentle downward arrow, Libre shows that at 1pm it was around 6 and then steadily climbed up to 12 by 7am.

Hoping that once the illness disappears so will the rollercoaster levels.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> a pergola with a roof - but we couldn’t think of a name for it


A barbecue hut.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s an 8.8 

The Pfizer vaccine didn’t agree with my broken foot & collapsed ankle, I’m used to it hurting but good grief it was such agony yesterday along with my head. Sun’s out for now and feeling less grumpy!

Lovely news on remission @Snowwy great work & great results 

Have a good day out in the wild, stay safe


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> It appears I am officially now *IN REMISSION* from diabetes!


I nearly missed this post and glad I didn’t. Congratulations! Great news for you but also to the rest of us T2’s.


----------



## adrian1der

Great news @Snowwy Achievements like yours really fire me up to try and achieve the same outcomes. This kind of inspirational news is one of the great things about the forum. It really keeps me going!

After a string of mid fives I slipped back into the sixes today with a 6.1 at 06:46 this morning. Looks like a lovely sunny day in West Berks but when you venture outside the wind is really blowing. My father was from Lincolnshire (Boston) and he used to call winds like this "lazy winds". They can't be bothered to go round you so they go straight through you instead!

Bit concerned that my 10 year old son will be starting back to school before I get vaccinated. After all this time of being ultra careful it does seem like a bit of a risk...


----------



## ColinUK

@Snowwy  that’s great news! Well done you!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.7 for me higher than normal . Still feeling like I’ve been hit by a bus following my Covid vaccine


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.7 for me higher than normal . Still feeling like I’ve been hit by a bus following my Covid vaccine


Took me until 4pm the day after I’d had mine to feel ok. And mine was at 9am.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Took me until 4pm the day after I’d had mine to feel ok. And mine was at 9am.


Had mine Sunday at 9 30 . Still struggling with headache and dizziness


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> Had mine Sunday at 9 30 . Still struggling with headache and dizziness


It could just be coincidence and completely unrelated xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> It could just be coincidence and completely unrelated xx


Could be . I’m just taking it easy today again and I’ll see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am with you @Kaylz on the 9.2 step. Sorry to hear Bruce isn't being as supportive as you would have hoped.
Felt really ill yesterday. Whole upper body ached and I really struggled just to do basic chores. Had regular Ibuprofen which took the edge off it but was hard to live with when they wore off. Slept poorly and woke up feeling like I had a hangover but without the enjoyment of alcohol or Chinese the preceding evening! Don't think it is the vaccine as that was well over a week ago. I worked really hard on Sunday and it was all upper body work, Grooming filthy horses, sweeping the yard (really heavy work) and breaking up heavy compressed manure and loading trailer and then unloading. All heavy arms, shoulders, back and obliques work so I guess I just overdid it. Felt like someone hit me in the ribs with a sledge hammer or a horses hoof yesterday and today. I need to get back at it soon as I have another 2 manure customers waiting! Didn't make it to the shops yesterday and I am completely out of chicken feed and getting low on cat food and Barbara food, so must get my act together today! 

@Snowwy 
Many congratulations on your excellent result and remission status. Hope you will stay with us!


----------



## Ditto

6.1 @ 7.46am. Good morning all, blowing a gale here in Sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congrats @Snowwy and @Gwynn and go for it @ColinUK 

Have figured out how to stay on my feet for 15 minutes after each meal... wash the paintwork with wipes. It's a killer, all that bending down, but at least I wouldn't be sat on my derriere.  The bungalow is a midden, soon it will be a new pin!


----------



## MAC2020

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Sooo, I had a telephone consultation with my Diabetes Nurse yesterday on the results of my recent blood tests...
> 
> And...
> It appears I am officially now *IN REMISSION* from diabetes!
> 
> HbA1c was again 40 and so that is under the threshold for a whole year.
> A bit stunned really!
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Well done!

5.5 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snowwy said:


> It appears I am officially now *IN REMISSION* from diabetes!


@Snowwy that's terrific news. I hope we'll continue to see you posting on here. 

Dez


----------



## RirisR

6.5 this morning, a beautiful sunny day here on the island
thinking of digging over the allotment today, well organise
him indoors more to the point


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> There does seem to be a view in the NHS that Type 2 is progressive. Maybe it is for those who are disinclined for one reason or another to sort out their lifestyle.


Not sure I can wholeheartedly agree with that. The DN where I work, who is sadly leaving, is very up-to-date and on the ball. I chatted with her recently regarding my waking levels as they are all over the place. I know I eat more carbs than many of you but they are a fraction of what I used to eat, my weight is steady and so far my HbA1c has only risen a little. She said that T2’s do find that their levels increase with time and it can depend on your natural size, weight and how foods react to you as an individual.  I don’t consider I am disinclined to sort out my lifestyle, not that I’m taking your comment as a personal affront, but I do think we must remember that we are all individuals and what works for one is not necessarily working for another.  Just my opinion and no offence intended.


----------



## Veenorthants

Well done @Snowwy brilliant news

And well done to everyone that has achieved hs whilst I've not been on line.  Now to spend time catching up on the last few days


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> None taken. My DN is very enlightened (she even gave me a meter), my GP less so and the person running the xPERT course I went on not at all.


Have to say that this doctor wasn’t a GP but a specialist in something as far removed from diabetes as probably humanly possible. 
What surprised me was:
A) he looked far too young to be a doctor
B) he just said that diabetes related remark completely without thought 

He was exceptionally cute though so I’d have forgiven him most things if he’d asked


----------



## MAC2020

@Pine Marten happy Birthday!

5.2 this morning!

Have a great day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Had the Pfizer jab yesterday - arm a bit sore today, but not bad, I hope that's the worst of it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.9


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 here today.
I mucked up my repeat prescription and combined with a review because I’m coming off the blood thinner I was without any meds for a couple of days. I felt a bit poorly, but all sorted and back to normal now.


----------



## Gwynn

Scary stuff, Henry. Prescriptions are always a bit of a worry for me. I haven't got it wrong yet, but the doctor has when he rejected my request for life sustaining hydrocortisone one time. He was very appologetic, but that didn't do anything to reassure me. Never had a problem since, but I am now always wary.

Another 5.3 for me this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Scary stuff, Henry. Prescriptions are always a bit of a worry for me. I haven't got it wrong yet, but the doctor has when he rejected my request for life sustaining hydrocortisone one time. He was very appologetic, but that didn't do anything to reassure me. Never had a problem since, but I am now always wary.
> 
> Another 5.3 for me this morning.


With the GP’s agreement I reduced the Metformin by half some time ago, so had a bag containing a number of boxes of Metformin. I took this to be my meds for another two weeks before the next renewal. When I sat down on Sunday night to fill my pill box I realised my mistake. Yes, lesson learnt.


----------



## Lanny

06:18 BS 6.1  Just about to sit & eat breakfast: on with it straight away as I woke up hungry!

Feel the tide is turning as I felt a bit better towards the end of yesterday & stayed up a bit longer, about 20:30? 

Just as well as you need to be well & well rested in the week before a vaccine, there’s something I didn’t know before, for your body to create the antibodies otherwise, the vaccine hasn’t done its job! I rechecked my confirmation text message & the first one is actually on 08/03/21: good thing I checked then; gives me the rest of this week to get over this completely & another week of sleeping as well as I can before my vaccine, then! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sorry!  Short & sweet today: breakfast is cooling down nicely & calling to me now!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.3 for me . Still not feeling wonderful after the vaccine but improved a bit


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here moving swiftly up to 5.5.

Nothing much planned for today, except for Welsh conversation later. They’re still jabbing Group 5 locally, so I’ll just carry on looking forward to having the vaccine.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Sensor seems to be settling down after reading low for a couple of days. I threatened it with telling Abbott and it seemed to pull itself together.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

More reductions in Levemir required. I'll get there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 
The weather's much better today!

Dez


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
After the excitement of yesterday a 5.9 and a 5 mile run!
Even got the shorts out!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 5.6 at 5:44am so had 2 Lifts, just before breakfast at 6:45am was still 5.6 so had 2 more Lifts and tried 1.5U with breakfast again, wish my body would just make a decision on what it wants and needs from me! 

Phoned grandad after tea last night and that's him all packed for moving on Monday, he had to get a new microwave last week as his gave up and that's how he does his porridge for breakfast so he nipped to Tesco in the next town to get a new one, we have nowhere here that sells microwaves!
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all after the best sleep I’ve had  for a while. Still feel tired though but forced myself to get up! 6.5 today. Terrible day yesterday, weather wise that is, looks slightly better only in so much we haven’t got gale force winds, still damp. Waiting in for a parcel today, Mr Eggy getting a new camera. He is like a little boy! It’s taken him months to decide between two, hope he’s got it right after looking at reviews, YouTube channels etc etc. I’ll mostly be being ignored today!  Have a wonderful Wednesday whatever you’re waiting for.


----------



## ColinUK

Well with no change to anything I did yesterday and waking up at 4:30 this morning.... 5.3!

Been a long time since I had a waking figure so close to a HS!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Feeling quite low and down in the dumps after a bit of an argument with Bruce yesterday, I received a call not long after dinner, only answered as was intrigued with it being a number from a nearby town, it was a call about booking a vaccine, after a chat with them I decided I would pass on booking and I'd go on the list to be seen at the GP surgery in my town when they have a vaccine and hold a clinic, I haven't been out in 11 months and leaving the house is daunting alone so I couldn't accept the offer of going to the local hospital as I REALLY CAN'T bring myself to get on public transport, both my mum and his mum understand and agree I have to do what I am comfortable with but it's almost as if he hates me for it, he's also not happy that he hasn't heard a word about his yet
> 
> Anyway its a 9.2 for me this morning, insulin experiment with breakfast yesterday was VERY interesting, as you know I started out at 8.4 and by dinner was 9.0 so had I been in range to start with it would have been spot on meaning I was getting off with 1U:20g! Odd! I've only taken 2U this morning so will report tomorrow how thats worked out!
> xx


If you haven’t been out for that long going somewhere local will be a massive achievement x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well after a high bedtime reading for no reason (sensor 10.8, finger prick 12.6!) and 2 correction doses, it has stayed stubbornly hovering over 10 all night. Feel tired and fuzzy headed as unable to sleep and when i did drop off my alarm woke me to check i wasn't hypo after the correction doses. Still 10.8 this morning. Have had a bigger correction so fingers crossed it comes down. Will have to up basal again i think.


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> If you haven’t been out for that long going somewhere local will be a massive achievement x


Thanks, anxiety and contamination OCD through a pandemic really is torture xx


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning although I was 6.3 half an hour earlier but dropped off back into the deep sleep I had come from. So nice to have some really sound sleep and not be waking up wondering if I am hypo and should I scan. Hope it signals me getting over whatever has been ailing me. Still suffering muscle fatigue today in legs and arms but not needing painkillers anymore. I had a slug of Gaviscon last night before bed and wonder if that was responsible for my better sleep. Feel like I need another swig now though but waiting until LIbre shows me my insulin is kicking in to eat breakfast first.
@freesia I also unexpectedly went up to 11.6 at bedtime (with upward vertical arrow!!) and shot myself 1.5 correction units. I applaud you for setting an alarm to check. I was naughty and let it get on with it. I've just got over a spell where I was so worried about nocturnal hypos which were happening regularly, that I was subconsciously waking myself up to check every hour.... and yet a few nights on the trot without a hypo and I am now perhaps being more cavalier and not checking when I probably should. Strange how we perceive risk and deal with it.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy getting a new camera. He is like a little boy! It’s taken him months to decide between two


You’ll know the saying: the only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.


----------



## adrian1der

A busy day in the offing - I need to get three proposals out the door by the end of Friday so need to crack on with them. 6.0 for me at 06:54. A sunny but very windy day in West Berks this morning.

@Pine Marten Happy Birthday - I hope you have a great day
@MAC2020 Congrats on the HS
@eggyg What did Mr Eggyg treat himself to?


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning a 7 for me today..


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bleak here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6.9 @ 7.46 not bad after an 'ancient' bun yesterday.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 for me. very busy meds delivery round last night but still got a run in after tea on treadmill it's very addictive but rest day today as my legs ache, I say that every morning to my wife then an hour later she hears the thud thud thud sound coming from the garage .


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> I need to get three proposals out the door by the end of Friday


I know we are both of a certain age but it's only the mid life crisis, stay with the one you love go buy a fast car instead


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram crowns are a nightmare! I had 4 but 1 of the front ones just wouldn't bond at all and just slid out! I only have 2 left now as the other 2 were taken out the other year along with another tooth, much better with a partial denture now, always looked after my teeth but during my teenage years was very prone to abscesses for some reason! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I have a partial denture, too. The only reason my dentist did root canal work and crowned this particular tooth was because it was one of the anchor points for my denture. If I end up losing the tooth I'll need a new partial denture with an extra tooth on it.


I'm on my 3rd partial, my first I couldn't wear for some time due to an abscess on the roof of my mouth so my gums changed shape and teeth moved in while they were out so had to get new and then I had the other teeth removed so needed a new one with those added, also got 3 metal caps on back teeth, I was destined to have bad teeth I'm sure, my mum has bone shrinkage in her gums and I had extra teeth haha xx


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> You’ll know the saying: the only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.


No truer word spoken!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> A busy day in the offing - I need to get three proposals out the door by the end of Friday so need to crack on with them. 6.0 for me at 06:54. A sunny but very windy day in West Berks this morning.
> 
> @Pine Marten Happy Birthday - I hope you have a great day
> @MAC2020 Congrats on the HS
> @eggyg What did Mr Eggyg treat himself to?


He eventually settled on the Nikon D850 SLR after debating between that and the mirror less Nikon. It has honestly taken months to decide. Wilkinson’s even got one in for him to try, but he thought it was too slow? Don’t ask me, I know nothing. I’m a point and shoot gal! Happy with my Panasonic LUMIX compact. He’s in the shower at the moment and we’ve just had an email to say Dave is delivering it between 13.07 and 14.07! Wait until I tell him, he’ll be like a giddy kipper!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> . I applaud you for setting an alarm to check.


I don't think my hubby was too impressed lol. I think it woke him each time it went off. Corrections still not working. Had an extra 2u corr with breakfast but its gone up not down !! I've got a zoom meeting soon and don't dare do another correction before just in case i hypo on screen.
I hope your levels have settled down now. 

When do we get the photo of your turquoise hair?


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> we’ve just had an email to say Dave is delivering it between 13.07 and 14.07!


Good old Dave. They all seem to be called Dave and are *very *precise with their times. Dave, your van will self destruct if don’t deliver before 14:07!!

I have a friend called David. He lost his id so we now call him Dav.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I'm on my 3rd partial, my first I couldn't wear for some time due to an abscess on the roof of my mouth so my gums changed shape and teeth moved in while they were out so had to get new and then I had the other teeth removed so needed a new one with those added, also got 3 metal caps on back teeth, I was destined to have bad teeth I'm sure, my mum has bone shrinkage in her gums and I had extra teeth haha xx


You know that Freddie Mercury had for extra teeth in his mouth? That gave him a huge mouth space and in turn gave him an incredible vocal range. 
Question is therefore can you sing?!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I don't think my hubby was too impressed lol. I think it woke him each time it went off. Corrections still not working. Had an extra 2u corr with breakfast but its gone up not down !! I've got a zoom meeting soon and don't dare do another correction before just in case i hypo on screen.
> I hope your levels have settled down now.
> 
> When do we get the photo of your turquoise hair?


I've had to have 2x 2unit corrections this morning on top of the 2units for FOTF and 3 for breakfast but I've got it on the run now! 8.1 with a downward sloping arrow. I even added an extra Levemir this morning, so I am still needing far more insulin than a few weeks ago before the vaccine, but then I really haven't felt well the last few days which is why no photo. I am terribly unphotogenic at the best of times, so I really have to feel at my best if I am going to take a photo to post online. It will happen eventually.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> You know that Freddie Mercury had for extra teeth in his mouth? That gave him a huge mouth space and in turn gave him an incredible vocal range.
> Question is therefore can you sing?!


I didn't know that! I've been told I can sing and I was in the choir at primary school and a couple of years whilst I was at the high school xx


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Good old Dave. They all seem to be called Dave and are *very *precise with their times. Dave, your van will self destruct if don’t deliver before 14:07!!
> 
> I have a friend called David. He lost his id so we now call him Dav.


Dave had just arrived at 13.12, thank goodness! Mr Eggy was on pins from 13.07! Couldn’t have stood it until 14.07!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I didn't know that! I've been told I can sing and I was in the choir at primary school and a couple of years whilst I was at the high school xx


I formally anoint you our Queen!

Well one of them anyway Darling


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Dave had just arrived at 13.12


Good old Dave. Now you just need to reply to the text and/or email asking how Dave did.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I've had to have 2x 2unit corrections this morning on top of the 2units for FOTF and 3 for breakfast but I've got it on the run now! 8.1 with a downward sloping arrow. I even added an extra Levemir this morning, so I am still needing far more insulin than a few weeks ago before the vaccine, but then I really haven't felt well the last few days which is why no photo. I am terribly unphotogenic at the best of times, so I really have to feel at my best if I am going to take a photo to post online. It will happen eventually.


I'm having the vaccine on Friday. Need to get levels sorted before then if i'm going to need more insulin. I've just had 10u for lunch...unheard of!!! I'm sure you look fine but i know what you mean, i don't like photos of myself.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I'm having the vaccine on Friday. Need to get levels sorted before then if i'm going to need more insulin. I've just had 10u for lunch...unheard of!!!


not everyone has had raised levels after it, some haven't even had a sore arm so don't panic

Bruce still hasn't heard about his and when he started his moaning last night he was promptly told that I know someone who had cancer in 2019 and was in hospital for a heart op last week and he still hasn't heard nor do they have him on the list to contact soon either so just wait your turn, honestly he's acting like they are out to get him because they tightened the asthma thing! So no longer falls into it for that
xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> not everyone has had raised levels after it, some haven't even had a sore arm so don't panic
> 
> Bruce still hasn't heard about his and when he started his moaning last night he was promptly told that I know someone who had cancer in 2019 and was in hospital for a heart op last week and he still hasn't heard nor do they have him on the list to contact soon either so just wait your turn, honestly he's acting like they are out to get him because they tightened the asthma thing! So no longer falls into it for that
> xx


I know people who both have and haven't had any side effects so will wait and see. Need to get levels sorted anyway so putting basal back up again tonight, see if that works x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.1 for me, which is surprising because I had rather more carbs than usual for tea last night.


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 5.2 Yay!  My first HS of the year!

Well, I got a call from my local Health Centre yesterday as I’d just ordered some insulin the day before & mentioned I’d booked my vaccine in Ballymena, bigger town 14 miles away, & they said I’m on their list of vaccines anyway as they were doing diabetics 50 & over right now! I just missed out, 49, & would be next in the next 3 weeks or so & Ballymena are now doing the ones with shielding letters from their GP’s & I would be turned away without one! So, I cancelled the Ballymena appointments & said my own Health Centre is doing vaccines & I’ll get it done there! The confusion came about because of my other siblings all getting theirs at Ballymena by online booking at the Leisure Centre at Ballymena when I’d already received Dad’s appointment letter, from our Health Centre, to get it done at the Ballymoney Leisure Centre earlier! So, it was a good thing I mentioned it on the online prescription form: I always like to tell my GP’s whatever I think they should know; have gotten notes from them in my prescription items answering questions &, if more urgent, I get phone calls as well!  The Health Centre is doing the Oxford one as opposed to Ballymena doing the Pfizter! I asked about, since she (practice nurse) was on the line anyway, about any dangers or things getting worse with my long COVID symptoms & she said, baring in mind no one will know how I will react to the vaccine until I get it, she doesn’t think I’ll be in danger as it’s only ever been my asthma that flares up & I don’t get any other symptoms.

Glad that’s sorting itself out & I just have to be patient for a bit to get my vaccine letter: works out better as I don’t need to travel so far! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 6.1 Today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 5.1 here.

My BG levels did not seem to be affected by the Covid jab (pfizer), but my arm was a bit sore for a couple of days afterwards. I wonder if the type of jab has different common side effects.


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, 7.7 at 3am and then rose to 8.3 at 6am.

Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning. 
Well done @Lanny on the HS.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Thanks Dez! @MeeTooTeeTwo  I’ve joined the HS party & not been left out in the cold anymore!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  contrasts on the HS!

Quite content with my 5.6 this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After an awful couple of days when levels were high and corrections not working, had another 2u correction an hour before bed and an extra half unit basal, i woke to a much more acceptable 6.4. Now just hope it stays within range, though will be keeping an eye on it as tomorrow is vaccine day. 

Congrats on the HS @Lanny.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations  @Lanny on the HS.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 so all nice and level over the last month so I'm doing something right, just disappointed my DN has input no help to get to where I am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Now is it recycling or general waste bin today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.8 today. Been a hard week at work, am glad to have a few days off. Went to the garden centre yesterday to get a couple of rose bushes as my aunties in the church yard had died and decided to get one for my uncle as well. The gardeners are going to put them in today.  Our caravan site is opening in April so am really looking forward to getting back down there.
@Lanny many congrats on the HS.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and I’m glad to say the Eggy special is back. 5.5. And I think I know the secret. Shhh.....don’t tell anyone but it’s a McVitties ginger nut before bed if under 7.4. Who knew? We are promised a much better day today after atrocious weather, heavy rain, gales and floods have hit us up here. We attempted a walk yesterday but fell at the first hurdle as couldn’t cross the bridge. Ah well, 1.3 miles is better than nowt. Will try and prise Mr Eggy from his new toy today and get a longer walk in hopefully. I’m sure he’ll take it with him anyways. I had to laugh last night as he took it to bed with him!  I’m trying to read and all I can hear is click, click, click. 
Have a great day and huge congratulations @Lanny on your first HS of the year. Here’s to many more.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.0 here.

Well, it isn’t raining, there’s a clear blue sky, so after a dog walk and some errands it’s a morning of gardening for me - yippee! I’ve got some clearing to do, and some plants need to be moved (in case OH squashes them when he builds our ‘BBQ shack’). Got the JBs at the ready!

Well done @Lanny on the HS! My brother in London booked a jab online and told me to give it a go. So I typed in my post code - deepest, darkest West Wales - and was offered a jab in Bideford, Devon which...apparently...is only 50.7 miles away. Eh? In a rowing boat maybe. Or as the crow flies. I’ll just wait for my surgery to call! (They’re doing 64-69 year olds this week. A bit behind?)

Happy Thursday good peeps.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well last day of grandad being here on a regular basis, I'm not going to lie, I will miss not seeing him but it will be a relief to get an hour back to myself that I would have spent cleaning

@Lanny congratulations, I'm joining you so budge up please! 

xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all,
6.0 for me today.
Well done @Lanny for your first HS of the year and it's still only February!
Stop press!!! Well done @Kaylz on your HS room on the chair for two! Any more?
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Kaylz on your HS


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz Way to go on the HS!!!


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz congrats on the HS x


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> He eventually settled on the Nikon D850 SLR after debating between that and the mirror less Nikon. It has honestly taken months to decide. Wilkinson’s even got one in for him to try, but he thought it was too slow? Don’t ask me, I know nothing. I’m a point and shoot gal! Happy with my Panasonic LUMIX compact. He’s in the shower at the moment and we’ve just had an email to say Dave is delivering it between 13.07 and 14.07! Wait until I tell him, he’ll be like a giddy kipper!


I'm a Canon man so my last upgrade was to a mirrorless R when they came out. I love it but would love to upgrade to an R5 or R6 but can't justify the expense just yet


----------



## Gwynn

Ahhh, Nikon here. My last upgrade was to a D4. Wow what a difference. Such clean images.


----------



## adrian1der

Prior to the R I was on an 80d so the biggest change for me was moving from cropped to full frame sensor. I do wish the R had focus stacking for macro work however.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 so all nice and level over the last month so I'm doing something right, just disappointed my DN has input no help to get to where I am.


Whilst you’re absolutely right, it’s still good to be where you are


----------



## adrian1der

After all the chat about "boys toys"   better check in with a 5.5 at 06:37 this morning. After a couple of sixes it is nice to be back in the 5s. Overcast and dull in West Berks this morning but at least the wind has dropped. We are promised sunshine for the next couple of days so hopefully spring is on the way but doubtless winter will have at least one more trick to play.

It's now six weeks since I stopped the Metformin and my seven day waking average over those six weeks has varied between 5.47 and 5.94 with the average over the whole six weeks being 5.72


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Now is it recycling or general waste bin today.


Are you sure it’s bin day?


----------



## adrian1der

Forgot to say congrats to @Kaylz and @Lanny on the HSs - well done yo both


----------



## rebrascora

7.3 for me this morning after another basal increase. Really hoping I can keep somewhere close to between the lines today. I had 2 nasty sub 3 hypos yesterday and a 16!!.... Still got fatigue and upset stomach but not needing painkillers for the aching body anymore thankfully. Hoping to get out for a walk today.

Many congratulations on your House Specials to @Kaylz and @Lanny particularly as I know it is rare occurrence for you. Makes them all the more special when they are really few and far between but very happy to see you get some more!
.... And congrats to @eggyg on your eggy special!


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  5.5 this morning to meet up with @eggyg 
Day 3 in auto mode on my pump.  Hands off and let it sort things out!!  Difficult to do and I do keep checking and admiring its work as it keeps me flat overnight.  I was a bit disappointed when it woke me early to ask for a BG this morning.  I think I may have been lying on the sensor.  I used to get breaks on the Libre output for that reason.

Well done @Lanny and @Kaylz with your HS.  A day for celebrations.  
Well done on finding a solution to overnights @freesia and I hope you have a better day after that good start.  @eggyg might let you have one of her ginger nuts if you need an alternative.

A day to get out in the garden but sticking to the bits I can access from the path as it is still too soggy to walk on.  Loving seeing the bulbs appearing, frog spawn in the pond, a newt, ... and it is warm.


----------



## MAC2020

Well done @Lanny @Kaylz on your HS, CONGRATS!!

I'm with @Michael12421 this morning at 5.9. Higher than usual for me tbf, I blame it on the indulgent biscuits I ate late last night. That'll teach me!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> I'm a Canon man so my last upgrade was to a mirrorless R when they came out. I love it but would love to upgrade to an R5 or R6 but can't justify the expense just yet


He contemplated the Cannon but has a load of Nikon lenses. He’s upgraded from D7000 and is loving the full frame so far.


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> He contemplated the Cannon but has a load of Nikon lenses. He’s upgraded from D7000 and is loving the full frame so far.


Lenses are always the problem with changing make of bodies. I have a stack of Canon glass so it would be a major re-investment to change makes.


----------



## merrymunky

Right. I need to sort it out. I have been so bad at keeping to my word to sort my weight and levels out after having Eris so I am finally trying!

9.6 this morning. Absolutely gutted considering I was right down into the 5s and 4s this time last year while I was pregnant!

However I’m owning it. It’s all my fault. The hard work starts here I guess. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Whilst you’re absolutely right, it’s still good to be where you are


Yes your right, forward thinking from now on, I'm on track and that's all that matters so now Baking Keto loaf it's so good all made from scratch so saving ££££'s as I was buying online already made.


----------



## rebrascora

@merrymunky Lovely to see you back here. Hope you can make it a daily visit as you know it will help to keep you focused. We are all rooting for you to get those numbers down a bit. Hope you are all keeping well. Feel free to include the odd photo of Eris to brighten up our mornings.


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz congrats on the HS and glad you will have a little more time for yourself and not have to worry about your grandad x
@merrymunky lovely to see you back on this post x


----------



## Lanny

Nice to see you back @merrymunky  It’s a start & keep working on it to get those numbers down! And a little from me to welcome you back!


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> Yes your right, forward thinking from now on, I'm on track and that's all that matters so now Baking Keto loaf it's so good all made from scratch so saving ££££'s as I was buying online already made.


Ooh which one?


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> glad you will have a little more time for yourself and not have to worry about your grandad x


thanks, shame today is more stressful than usual though, mum's got her vaccine today so I'll be stuck with Bubbles on my own while trying to get my dinner seen to and he's already being a pain cause he's not gotten through to wander about xx


----------



## Michael12421

You are all so lucky to have had - or been offered - the anti Covid jab. No such  luck here. At the moment it is the only over 80's that are getting it irrespective of underlying conditions.  I have a telephone appointment with my doctor on March 2nd so I will ask him when I can be expected to be offered it.  Andalucia has been widely condemned for their general lack of approach in this. Got my car back today after 6 weeks so tomorrow I will go to Ubeda to get a much-needed grooming kit as the Wild Man of Borneo has nothing on me.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> You are all so lucky to have had - or been offered - the anti Covid jab. No such  luck here. At the moment it is the only over 80's that are getting it irrespective of underlying conditions.  I have a telephone appointment with my doctor on March 2nd so I will ask him when I can be expected to be offered it.  Andalucia has been widely condemned for their general lack of approach in this. Got my car back today after 6 weeks so tomorrow I will go to Ubeda to get a much-needed grooming kit as the Wild Man of Borneo has nothing on me.


You might not have had your jab but at least you can get your hair cut! Joking aside, I hope it’s not too long until you have your vaccine. I had mine two weeks ago and Mr Eggy having his on Saturday. He has a very complex heart condition so I’m very, very relieved. I would have given up mine for him but they wouldn’t let me. Take care tomorrow whilst driving as your hair will be in your eyes!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.7 @ 6.08 I've got to lay off the Frank's ice cream. I was passing the darned freezer cabinet in Tesco and there it was...

Congrats on House Specials to @Kaylz and @Lanny and congrats to @eggyg on your special! Nice to see you back on here @merrymunky


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> @merrymunky Lovely to see you back here. Hope you can make it a daily visit as you know it will help to keep you focused. We are all rooting for you to get those numbers down a bit. Hope you are all keeping well. Feel free to include the odd photo of Eris to brighten up our mornings.


Always happy to oblige! 9 month old. Finally has her first tooth, never still. Just a joy!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Belated congrats to you @Kaylz on your HS. 
It's great to see you back on here @merrymunky


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg It's not so much as getting in my eyes it's tripping over it when I walk!!!


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Always happy to oblige! 9 month old. Finally has her first tooth, never still. Just a joy!View attachment 16286View attachment 16287View attachment 16288View attachment 16288View attachment 16289View attachment 16290View attachment 16291


Ahhh! What a cutie. Glad to see you back.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> @eggyg It's not so much as getting in my eyes it's tripping over it when I walk!!!


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Ooh which one?







It comes out perfect on the Basic setting but she uses Gluten setting, I cut it down the middle then slice each side into 8 slices then cool and freeze in freezer bag, the other half goes in fridge.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> It comes out perfect on the Basic setting but she uses Gluten setting, I cut it down the middle then slice each side into 8 slices then cool and freeze in freezer bag, the other half goes in fridge.


Ah you have a bread machine! I have to do it all freeform - if I can't be bothered then there's a really great loaf that's on the shelf in Waitrose. Next time I'm out I'll snap a photo as I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Maca44

Fresh out of machine it smell lovely, this is a nice airy loaf added chia seeds to this one.


----------



## grovesy

Maca44 said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Fresh out of machine it smell lovely, this is a nice airy loaf added chia seeds to this one.


Does it not gave a big hole in the bottom?


----------



## Maca44

grovesy said:


> Does it not gave a big hole in the bottom?


Well if your clever/lucky and tap gently around the base while hot the paddle comes out clean so you get a gash not a hole.


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> Does it not gave a big hole in the bottom?


What on earth do you do with your bread?!


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> What on earth do you do with your bread?!


When I used a bread maker it always left a great gaping hole in the bottom and mine made a tall loaf. 


Maca44 said:


> Well if your clever/lucky and tap gently around the base while hot the paddle comes out clean so you get a gash not a hole.


Gash and a burn i think you mean,


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.9 for me this morning


----------



## freesia

merrymunky said:


> Always happy to oblige! 9 month old. Finally has her first tooth, never still. Just a joy!View attachment 16286View attachment 16287View attachment 16288View attachment 16288View attachment 16289View attachment 16290View attachment 16291


@merrymunky Eris is absolutely gorgeous. So cute


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> Well done on finding a solution to overnights


Just hope it


SB2015 said:


> Well done on finding a solution to overnights @freesia and I hope you have a better day after that good start. @eggyg might let you have one of her ginger nuts if you need an alternative.


All good so far thank you. Leading up to tea time and bed time are the tricky parts of the day lately. I must admit i'm partial to a ginger nut though


----------



## Trant76

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Hi well mine was 4.8


----------



## freesia

Trant76 said:


> Hi well mine was 4.8


Welcome to the forum @Trant76. Can you tell us about yourself, are you Type 1, Type 2 or othet, what meds if any etc?


----------



## Trant76

freesia said:


> Welcome to the forum @Trant76. Can you tell us about yourself, are you Type 1, Type 2 or othet, what meds if any etc?


Hi I found out just before Christmas I was t1.im on tresiba and humalog.seem to bed doing fine according to my nurse.just started using Libra sensors but not getting accurate results?


----------



## freesia

Trant76 said:


> Hi I found out just before Christmas I was t1.im on tresiba and humalog.seem to bed doing fine according to my nurse.just started using Libra sensors but not getting accurate results?


The Libre is great but it is important to remember that it reads about 10-20 mins behind a finger prick as it tests the interstitial fluid not the blood. If you feel low, always check it with a finger prick to confirm even if the Libre says you're not. Similarly if you get high readings. I like the graph as it shows whats happening overnight.
It takes time to get used to having Diabetes but just come on here and ask questions. There is always someone on who has had similar questions or can point you in the right direction to find an answer.


----------



## rebrascora

Trant76 said:


> Hi I found out just before Christmas I was t1.im on tresiba and humalog.seem to bed doing fine according to my nurse.just started using Libra sensors but not getting accurate results?


Hi and welcome to the forum and the thread. Nice first reading! 

Libre doesn't quite measure the same thing as a finger prick BG reading so they will often not give the same reading and indeed a finger prick from a different finger or even the same finger a few seconds later will be different, so it is a question of it giving you an idea of your levels rather than a definiteive reading. The advantage of Libre is that it collects data all the time and it gives you a direction of travel for your readings. Because it measures interstitial fluid instead of blood, there is generally considered to be a 15 min delay between your BG reading and the LIbre. If your levels are changing rapidly then the two can be quite different, If your reading is very high or too low Libre will often read higher and lower respectively than a finger prick but within range it should be not much more than 1mmol out. Are you finding it further out than that or did you perhaps just have an unrealistic expectation. To be fair, there is a 15% error margin on BG test strips so you can't take your BG reading as being totally accurate either.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Fresh out of machine it smell lovely, this is a nice airy loaf added chia seeds to this one.


Oh that looks lovely


----------



## Snowwy

@Trant76 Welcome to the forum, there are some very knowledgeable T1's here so I am sure you will get some great support!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Maca44

grovesy said:


> When I used a bread maker it always left a great gaping hole in the bottom and mine made a tall loaf.
> 
> Gash and a burn i think you mean,


Gash no burns today and already & waiting in Freezer


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Let's kick off the day with a 5.6!
Mrs Snowwy's birthday today... there may be cake if grandson visits!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! Happy Birthday to Mrs. Snowwy! @Snowwy  Yum, yum cake!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Happy birthday to Mrs @Snowwy! And enjoy the cake!


----------



## ColinUK

So after complaining about not getting anywhere near a HS for ages today I get a.......5.1 

So near and yet so far!


----------



## ColinUK

@Trant76  Welcome to the forum! We’re  quite a friendly bunch and no question is off limits so if something’s bothering you or you’re just not sure about something your GP or DN said then ask and someone here will try and point you in the right direction.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and I’m a flbberty jibberty 5.7. My baby girl ( she’s 28)  is in hospital as her waters broke yesterday at the photocopier! She’s 35 weeks pregnant so a wee bit early. They’ve kept her in overnight as the chances of her going into labour are quite high. She’s on antibiotics incase of infection and the last I heard there was talk of steroids to help the baby’s lungs are they’re not quite fully developed at this stage. I’ve had a restless night, kept checking my phone for messages. Just sent her one and she’s either fast asleep or too busy!  She wasn’t supposed to finish work until 19th March, no rest for her now! I’ll keep you informed. @Snowwy your wife might be getting a birthday twin today. It’s also my great nephew’s birthday today, he’s 7. I’m off now to flibberty jibbert in the kitchen. All this worry makes me hungry! Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Lanny

6:06 BS 7.2 Ok with that: can’t expect a HS every day; it really is special when I DO get one! 

It was quite nice & sunny yesterday so, I tried something I haven’t done in a while: went outside & did a circuit around the house; felt ok half way round but, awfully winded to get round the other half but, it felt good to feel the sunshine on my face!  Heard my neighbour’s lawnmower & thought crikey the grass, mine anyway, has barely started to grow yet!

Also, the last few days I’ve heard the sound of house builders starting up again & it was hammering, knocks, bangs etc. from about 08:00 to 17:00 which is quite disconcerting: I’d be lining up a golf shot, about to let the ball go & bang!, crash! or some other loud unexpected noise would surprise me; I did mention that I HATE being surprised or startled re needles for injections or blood tests! So, I gave up the golf for 1 day yesterday & went down the memory lane of nostalgia instead! 

Someone mentioned a song title in my golf clan’s chat, he’s always listening to music, & even watches films on tv while playing golf, all the time & I can ONLY focus on the golf & cannot do anything else or I’m sure to lose, “Somewhere Out There” which is, of course, from the Stephen Spielberg animated film “An American Tail” made way back in 1986! I had a sudden hankering to see that film again as I loved both the song & film as a teenager!  I looked for it on iTunes & found the two films I’d seen, back then, the original & Fievel Goes West! Also, looked for & found “The Secret of Nimh” made a few years earlier 1982 which I also loved: inspired me, at the time, to read the book it was adapted from “Mrs. Frisby & The Rats of Nimh” although it was changed to Mrs. Brisby in the film; there’s a while series of books about the rats of nimh that I read as a teen!

It was a bittersweet journey on memory lane, it always seems to be the case!  It’s lovely to start with as memories of watching the films for the first time came flooding back: but, time has gone forward with things, & I, have changed & that realisation cannot be avoided; you can never truly go back & it’s not the same when you do!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
6.1 again today
TGIF


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> All this worry makes me hungry


I do hope everything is ok for you and your daughter. In my thoughts.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Fingers crossed everything and everyone is alright xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> I do hope everything is ok for you and your daughter. In my thoughts.


Thank you. Nothing happening but just had a steroid injection.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  Fingers crossed everything and everyone is alright xx


Thanks Colin, I’ve got every finger and toe crossed. All 24 of them!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A shocking 11 for me this morning, despite a 2u corr an hour before bed and continuing with extra half unit basal for the third night. Have only dared to do small correction dose and needing to drive to have vaccine this morning and don't want to risk hypo.
@ColinUK congrats on your near hs
@Snowwy happy birthday to your wife
@eggyg i hope your daughter is ok and things go well


----------



## Gwynn

5.6 here surpisingly slightly  high for me in the morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me. I'll settle for that after a basal reduction and a chippy tea.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

3.8 Think treadmill got hammered last night.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.3 this morning!!!


So happy. I rarely manage better than around six-ish first thing and usually around 7

I've reduced my exercise to 10 - 15 minutes HITT per day after doing between 40 - 90 minutes a day for about four weeks. I also went back onto natural progesterone cream yesterday but only a very tiny spot on my forehead. Not sure if either of those would have done the trick. Whatever - I'm pleased.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. We are promised wall to wall sunshine today. Will believe it when I see it, but I’ve got so used to perpetual cloud that I did wake up in the night wondering what had triggered our security light, only to realise it was actually moonlight streaming in.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 for me.

My body’s reminding me about the gardening I did yesterday - I’m stiff all over, but enjoyed every minute, well, except the post-workout hypo. I was keeping a close eye on things, but it still managed to sneak up on me.  Will I ever learn?

@eggyg I think the whole forum’ll be on tenterhooks today. I’m crossing fingers n toes too!


----------



## SueEK

*Another 6.8 for me today. Could have kicked myself* yesterday as missed a WhatsApp message from work to say that if I got to the surgery in 40 minutes I could have my second jab as they had some left over. Oh well can’t be helped. Have got to take my MIL to the hospital today, she is 83 and very opinionated so that will be interesting.
@Snowwy Birthday greeting to the lady wife.
@eggyg hope all goes well for your daughter, I’m sure it will x
It is the most beautiful sunny morning here, I hope it is the same for you. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well despite 2 Lifts 3 hours after tea and 5 digestives at bedtime I woke to 6.5

Mum has a sore arm after the Pfizer vaccine yesterday but that's all to report on it so far, poor woman got put out a fire exit door and got a bit disorientated as had no idea how to get back to the bus stop from there, you'd think they could at least say or put signs on the walls or something!
xx


----------



## Newbie777

Morning,

4.5 for me this morning, been 5.1 plus for 3 weeks, so am happy


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well despite 2 Lifts 3 hours after tea and 5 digestives at bedtime I woke to 6.5
> 
> Mum has a sore arm after the Pfizer vaccine yesterday but that's all to report on it so far, poor woman got put out a fire exit door and got a bit disorientated as had no idea how to get back to the bus stop from there, you'd think they could at least say or put signs on the walls or something!
> xx


The GP Hub where we had our vaccine had signs and marshals to guide all in and out.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> The GP Hub where we had our vaccine had signs and marshals to guide all in and out.


the local hospital had absolutely nothing! it's shocking xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> the local hospital had absolutely nothing! it's shocking xx


Even my GP surgery for flu vaccines last years had marshals direct people in and out, and the out  door was behind what in normal times is the reception desk.


----------



## SB2015

Woken early this morning as my OH has gone off to Marshall at the local surgery for the vaccine clinic.  Promised PPE, high vis and a tabard!!

Another 5.5 and a flat line again overnight. This is when the automode on my pump seems to be at its best day I am definitely sleeping better.  Like you @Bloden the gardening yesterday has taken its toll but it was so lovely to be out in the sun and look at the freshly turned soil as well as the bulbs coming up.  It looks like another fabulous day.

Fingers crossed for your daughter @eggyg 
Welcome to the forum @Trant76 .  If you haven’t done so would you be happy to introduce yourself in the Newbies thread?  Great to hear more from you.

Have a good day all.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.7 for me this morning but I stayed in the green all night so I will take that. Started feeling better yesterday afternoon and managed to get out for a walk in the sunshine which was lovely.... even had a little jog. Obviously that meant I needed to reduce my basal last night. I was torn between 1.5 and 2 units (down from 4). Played it safe with 1.5 and should have stuck with 2. 
It was Ian's birthday yesterday and he wanted a takeaway, so I let him decide. He turned up with Indian.... first I have had since diagnosis 2 years ago so shot myself 4 units. Had a small onion Bhaji and then a little bit of his Malayan Chicken (He is a wimp when it comes to spicy food) and a full portion of Cauliflower Bhaji which he got specifically for me and 2 dessert spoonfuls of rice. My reading afterwards was in the 4s so I had a biscuit. It was still 4.4 when I went to bed so I begrudgingly had a Lift tab and then, according to my Libre, my levels headed up to 10 and settled between 8-9 for the rest of the night/. Definitely need to try another Indian takeaway experiment in the not too distant future. See if I can get it right next time.

@eggyg Hope all goes well and you get some good news soon. I can imagine it will be a very nerve wracking day for you but hospitals are so well equipped to deal with these situations now. I will also be keeping fingers crossed for a smooth delivery. 

@Newbie777 Congrats on your first reading in the 4s. Well done. You have really made such fantastic progress in recent weeks.

@ColinUK So happy you got a near miss to help keep you motivated. Did you walk yesterday by any chance?

@NotWorriedAtAll Another member who got a PB reading this morning. Congratulations!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all...

A 9.4 for me this morning. I hate my levels being this high on waking because it seems to just snowball and remain high all day. I know it takes time once you start adjusting the diet again. I’m being impatient.


----------



## adrian1der

@eggyg fingers crossed for you and your daughter
@Newbie777 Great progress - keep up the good work!
Mrs @Snowwy Happy Birthday

A 5.8 for me at 06:53. Beautiful day in West Berks today. Clear blue sky, sunshine, frost on the grass - a really lovely morning. Even better....it's Friday and the weekend beckons including the Six Nations Rugby


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> the weekend beckons including the Six Nations Rugby


I used to “trust in Eddie”. But no longer. A wing and a prayer. He’s picked an “experienced” team, ie no imagination.


----------



## Newbie777

adrian1der said:


> @eggyg fingers crossed for you and your daughter
> @Newbie777 Great progress - keep up the good work!
> Mrs @Snowwy Happy Birthday
> 
> A 5.8 for me at 06:53. Beautiful day in West Berks today. Clear blue sky, sunshine, frost on the grass - a really lovely morning. Even better....it's Friday and the weekend beckons including the Six Nations Rugby


Thank you @adrian1der  you are most kind


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.7 for me this morning but I stayed in the green all night so I will take that. Started feeling better yesterday afternoon and managed to get out for a walk in the sunshine which was lovely.... even had a little jog. Obviously that meant I needed to reduce my basal last night. I was torn between 1.5 and 2 units (down from 4). Played it safe with 1.5 and should have stuck with 2.
> It was Ian's birthday yesterday and he wanted a takeaway, so I let him decide. He turned up with Indian.... first I have had since diagnosis 2 years ago so shot myself 4 units. Had a small onion Bhaji and then a little bit of his Malayan Chicken (He is a wimp when it comes to spicy food) and a full portion of Cauliflower Bhaji which he got specifically for me and 2 dessert spoonfuls of rice. My reading afterwards was in the 4s so I had a biscuit. It was still 4.4 when I went to bed so I begrudgingly had a Lift tab and then, according to my Libre, my levels headed up to 10 and settled between 8-9 for the rest of the night/. Definitely need to try another Indian takeaway experiment in the not too distant future. See if I can get it right next time.
> 
> @eggyg Hope all goes well and you get some good news soon. I can imagine it will be a very nerve wracking day for you but hospitals are so well equipped to deal with these situations now. I will also be keeping fingers crossed for a smooth delivery.
> 
> @Newbie777 Congrats on your first reading in the 4s. Well done. You have really made such fantastic progress in recent weeks.
> 
> @ColinUK So happy you got a near miss to help keep you motivated. Did you walk yesterday by any chance?
> 
> @NotWorriedAtAll Another member who got a PB reading this morning. Congratulations!


Didn't set foot outside the door at all yesterday.


----------



## Minky

5.3 Greatly improved readings now have weekly Trulicity along with the daily 4 Metformin and 2 Glicazide.


----------



## Newbie777

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.7 for me this morning but I stayed in the green all night so I will take that. Started feeling better yesterday afternoon and managed to get out for a walk in the sunshine which was lovely.... even had a little jog. Obviously that meant I needed to reduce my basal last night. I was torn between 1.5 and 2 units (down from 4). Played it safe with 1.5 and should have stuck with 2.
> It was Ian's birthday yesterday and he wanted a takeaway, so I let him decide. He turned up with Indian.... first I have had since diagnosis 2 years ago so shot myself 4 units. Had a small onion Bhaji and then a little bit of his Malayan Chicken (He is a wimp when it comes to spicy food) and a full portion of Cauliflower Bhaji which he got specifically for me and 2 dessert spoonfuls of rice. My reading afterwards was in the 4s so I had a biscuit. It was still 4.4 when I went to bed so I begrudgingly had a Lift tab and then, according to my Libre, my levels headed up to 10 and settled between 8-9 for the rest of the night/. Definitely need to try another Indian takeaway experiment in the not too distant future. See if I can get it right next time.
> 
> @eggyg Hope all goes well and you get some good news soon. I can imagine it will be a very nerve wracking day for you but hospitals are so well equipped to deal with these situations now. I will also be keeping fingers crossed for a smooth delivery.
> 
> @Newbie777 Congrats on your first reading in the 4s. Well done. You have really made such fantastic progress in recent weeks.
> 
> @ColinUK So happy you got a near miss to help keep you motivated. Did you walk yesterday by any chance?
> 
> @NotWorriedAtAll Another member who got a PB reading this morning. Congratulations!


Thank you @rebrascora, you have been. very supportive (and patient) providing great advice, it's team work


----------



## Newbie777

Minky said:


> 5.3 Greatly improved readings now have weekly Trulicity along with the daily 4 Metformin and 2 Glicazide.


Hello @Minky,

That's good news, well done.

 In your signature did you used to have  4x 80mg Glicizide?


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, glorious here, sunny but nippy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








7.1 @ 10.04 I dither between 6 and 7s, but I'm hoping for 5s eventually.


----------



## adrian1der

Just had a cup of tea in the garden. It's lovely in the sun surrounded by snowdrops. We have the first daffodils out as well and even had a bumblebee (Bombus terresteris) fly by


----------



## Newbie777

Maca44 said:


> 3.8 Think treadmill got hammered last night.


Hello @Maca44,

Quite low indeed.

Also, congrats,on your excellent HbA1c reads, well done, I may look at the test you did now.


----------



## eggyg

Update on daughter. Had steroid injection to help baby’s lungs develop. No sign of any contractions but they’re sending her to another maternity unit 40 miles away as they’re isn’t any beds in the SCBU where she is! Nothing said about inducing the baby but she definitely won’t be home before the baby’s born. No visitors obviously, not even her husband until she is in actual labour. Damn this pandemic! I feel so helpless, I’m wandering around like a wet weekend. Don’t want to leave the house for a walk incase there’s an emergency and we need the car. Daft I know. She seems fine, she’s a tough cookie. Her hubby is bringing some extra things in for her as yesterday they just grabbed a few things and dashed to hospital. I’m going to go to Boots, as nowhere else is open, and buy some prem sleep suits as everything they’ve bought will be huge for her.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg All you can do is what you're doing. Just be there in mind and spirit. xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

eggyg said:


> Damn this pandemic! I feel so helpless, I’m wandering around like a wet weekend. Don’t want to leave the house for a walk incase there’s an emergency and we need the car.


Thinking about you and sending all my best wises to you and your daughter and baby.  I am not surprised you are worried - I would be too. In the hope it will help your mind settle a bit -  a friend of mine on Facebook's daughter just had twins at 27 weeks and they are doing fine after having steroid injections - both born just under two and a half pounds in weight.  It is amazing what they can do these days. It is much harder when you can't be with them though. x


----------



## Lanny

Hopefully things will work out ok for your daughter & the baby stays put for a while longer giving the lungs a chance to develop a bit more? Fingers crossed for you all @eggyg


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Update on daughter. Had steroid injection to help baby’s lungs develop. No sign of any contractions but they’re sending her to another maternity unit 40 miles away as they’re isn’t any beds in the SCBU where she is! Nothing said about inducing the baby but she definitely won’t be home before the baby’s born. No visitors obviously, not even her husband until she is in actual labour. Damn this pandemic! I feel so helpless, I’m wandering around like a wet weekend. Don’t want to leave the house for a walk incase there’s an emergency and we need the car. Daft I know. She seems fine, she’s a tough cookie. Her hubby is bringing some extra things in for her as yesterday they just grabbed a few things and dashed to hospital. I’m going to go to Boots, as nowhere else is open, and buy some prem sleep suits as everything they’ve bought will be huge for her.


I'm sure she will get the best possible care and support although it is always a worry. Two of my granddaughters were born prematurely, one 6 weeks and the other 5 weeks by emergency C-section weighing in at just under 4lbs, but all went fine. They do seem so small and even the prem baby stuff was huge on them. I hope all goes well for them.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg thinking of you all. She is in the best place and if contractions have stopped that’s really positive as I know you know. I too would be on tenterhooks though xx


----------



## adrian1der

I hope everything works out OK for you @eggyg


----------



## silentsquirrel

Everything crossed here, @eggyg , feeling for you.  Waiting is so horrible, and the lack of visiting makes it so much worse..  But as others have said, she is in the right place.

My first grandchild was born at 26+3, just under 2 lb, but all was -eventually- well, and he is now a strapping 22 year old!!


----------



## Snowwy

@eggyg thinking of you and all the family at this anxious time, be at peace... there is nothing that you can do she is in the best place. x


----------



## eggyg

Thank you all for your kind words. Abby now settled in SCBU in Whitehaven. She’s fine. Being monitored but not certain what’s happening next. She’s had a baked tatie and cheese for tea! She’s like me, food comes first!  Also found out her husband can visit 6-7 which is good. Pity it’s an 80 mile round trip! I feel a bit calmer now, went out for a very brisk 4 mile walk once I knew she was in the ambulance on her way to the hospital. I might sleep a bit better tonight.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Abby now settled in SCBU in Whitehaven. She’s fine. Being monitored but not certain what’s happening next. She’s had a baked tatie and cheese for tea! She’s like me, food comes first!  Also found out her husband can visit 6-7 which is good. Pity it’s an 80 mile round trip! I feel a bit calmer now, went out for a very brisk 4 mile walk once I knew she was in the ambulance on her way to the hospital. I might sleep a bit better tonight.


@eggyg thinking of you. I sincerely hope everything turns out well for you and your family.

Dez xx


----------



## Newbie777

Hello @eggyg 

Sorry to hear about your/your family pain and anguish,  hope and pray that everything works out X.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, she's in the best place. Get some rest and keep us unpdated. Thinking of you all x


----------



## Bexlee

Gosh a lot of news to catch up on after a 3/4 day absence. I swear on-line teaching is harder than in person teaching.

@eggyg I hope all still remains settled although the waiting is hard I’m sure.

Sorry to see your levels have been all over @freesia hope they’re a little better.

I’m secretly pleased I received a ‘golden ticket’ shielding letter as I don’t have to go into school the week after next. I will move from online teaching into 30 houses at a time to online teaching to my classroom at least I’ll know where everything is !

I had my jab today, the Pfizer variety. All ok so far.

Have a good weekend all. I know we can’t  do much !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Gosh a lot of news to catch up on after a 3/4 day absence. I swear on-line teaching is harder than in person teaching.
> 
> @eggyg I hope all still remains settled although the waiting is hard I’m sure.
> 
> Sorry to see your levels have been all over @freesia hope they’re a little better.
> 
> I’m secretly pleased I received a ‘golden ticket’ shielding letter as I don’t have to go into school the week after next. I will move from online teaching into 30 houses at a time to online teaching to my classroom at least I’ll know where everything is !
> 
> I had my jab today, the Pfizer variety. All on so far.
> 
> jave a good weekend all. I know we can’t do much !


Hey @Bexlee levels are still all over the place. 
How is your teaching going to work? I don't understand. I've not had any shielding letter so i'll be going into work as ususl and full time when we reopen.

I had the Pfizer too this morning. Only a sore arm atm.


----------



## Bexlee

I’m going to continue doing live real time lessons on computer and streaming it to just the classroom where “all” the kids will be with a cover teacher in the room supervising. I’ll teach like I would in the class and kids will do the tasks set etc - will need careful planing and a lovely technician to print all my work sheets out for me ! Currently all the kids dial in to a zoom style meet and I do a real time lesson that way with resources uploaded for them to print or read through.

It’ll be interesting the 1st few days as no they all need to do the test thing. I hope when I have to do one it’s easy as I don’t really understand the governments diagram and instructions and I have 2 degrees and a teaching qualification!

It’ll be a bit different and another learning curve. I just hope it works and runs smoothly. It needs to end now this pandemic thing.... hopefully, been positive for a change, the vaccines will have us headed in the right direction and as Del Boy says to Rodney .....this time next year we’ll be .......free? Or millionaires !


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg I have added my 'like' to every post wishing your daughter, her husband and her unborn - as yet - baby and you and your family. I am now adding my post. 

Today I was 3.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today 

@eggyg - sending {{{{hugs}}}} and hoping all goes well for Abby and the little one


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Hope you got some sleep @eggyg ?
A 6.3 this morning after a lovely celebratory chinese takeaway for Mrs Snowwy's birthday.
Started the day off for her by serving her in bed with a glass of prosecco and strawberries dipped in chocolate! 
Apparently this was a good thing to do!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Good old Hawaii for for me this morning. 5.0


----------



## HenryBennett

A 4.9 has taken me by surprise this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me this morning. 

Have a safe Saturday everyone.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

06:09 BS 9.6  Oops! That’ll be the naughty bedtime snack, just before bed, that I under bolused for, then! Tried going to sleep but, was feeling a bit oeckish after a light dinner & a cup of tea with a packet of Lotus Biscoff biscuits, 2 fingers, & I thought with tea they tasted too sweet but, they’re supposedly very good with coffee! Well, they’re obviously very high in sugar too, then! Duh!   Correction dose of 8 + half breakfast dose & half an oatcake 20 for a total of 28 for DP as I’m not hungry: about 4.5 higher than 5 & multiplied by 2 round to the next even number is 8 & half of 38 for breakfast divided by 2 rounded to the next even number is 20; nothing like complicated maths to tax my brain first thing upon waking!

I was watching a very apposite, to the digital age we’re now in, series presented by Dr. James Fox The Age of the Image about art history & how it’s evolved to everyone having mobile phones having cameras, readily available photoshop type editing to the point where you can’t tell what’s real & what’s not!  He made what I thought was a very insightful comment that really struck me: people queuing up for hours to see the most famous painting in the world The Mona Lisa have
only a few presciius seconds to see it in the flesh in front of it but, everyone ISN’T looking at the painting directly but, looking at their phone screens snapping videos or selfies! A fery interesting series of 4 episodes I highly recommend!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- had a very strange dream just before I woke up this morning that was a cross between Doctor Who & a zombie apocalypse horror film where I was among a group of people trying to hide from killer robots that could break though anything by systematically taking out tiny dots & they broke though the thick basement walls in the cellar we were hunkered down in & dotted everybody to death! EXCEPT for me & 2 other people: Doctor Who & the boy I had my very first crush on at school many years ago; the Doctor had two sonic torches & he used one fixed on the frist robot about to start taking dots out of us in its tracks & the other robots behind backed up & around the room in concentrate circles outside us as we moved around the in circles inside until we we in 1 single tile in the middle of the room surrounded by masses of robots outside us! Whereupon the Doctor used his second sonic torch to tunnel under the ground & through! I woke at that point & presumably we escaped?  It wasn’t scary at all & I woke up laughing! 

Edited to correct an auto correct mistake:- * auto correct changed my incorrectly typed only into inky: happened once before on another post on this thread once before; I corrected;  correctly!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your House Special


----------



## ColinUK

@MeeTooTeeTwo  congrats on the HS!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and once again thanks for your good wishes. I slept loads better and have come up trumps with a 4.5! McVitties Ginger Nuts does it again! Daughter getting induced today, don’t know when but I’ve sent her a message so hopefully I’ll know more soon. Very exciting and worrying at the same time, baby is 35 weeks and 2 days. That’s quite good, her little lungs should be working almost properly, if not, she’s in the right place with all the right equipment to help her out. It will be another flibberty jibberty day no doubt, but we do have Mr Eggy’s jab to distract us for a while this morning. I’ll keep you all updated as soon as I know anything. Have a splendid Saturday and well done @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning.

Added salt analysis to the App (I have to do something with my time). By sheer accident my daily salt intake has been within NHS guidelines for the most part.


----------



## Lanny

Everything crossed for you all @eggyg


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 8.8 this morning. Let’s hope this is the start of my morning levels decreasing gradually. I’ve eaten so well for the last three days. I’m really determined to stay on track and get myself back into a good place.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning World 
6.9 today
would prefer to wake up in the 5’s but I’m thinking a 6 is better than a 7 to wake up to


----------



## Newbie777

Good Morning,

5.2 for me this morning.

Don't think I will be seeing a 4.5 reading again so soon, unless I do some more furniture shifting


----------



## Michael12421

@Newbie777 Well done with your HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.7 for me.

It’s very misty here this morning, and all day yesterday pretty much. I’m hoping for some sunshine cos there’s more gardening to be done. I’ve lowered my basal in preparation cos I’m outrageously sensitive to insulin when I’ve been gardening. 

I’ll be thinking of you all today @eggyg.


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 congrats on the HS
@eggyg hoping all goes well, glad you got a good night
@Snowwy snap I also got a 6.3, glad Mrs Snowwy had a lovely birthday.
Beautiful day again today in sunny old Brighton. Took MIL to hospital yesterday and no quips directly aimed at me - phew!!
My daughter (33) had her vaccine yesterday and SIL booked in today. The Brighton Centre sent out a message saying they had appointments available so she got on the site and booked which is great though I suspect the uptake is decreasing as the age comes down.
Enjoy your day everyone xx


----------



## Newbie777

Michael12421 said:


> @Newbie777 Well done with your HS


Thank you @Michael12421


----------



## Newbie777

SueEK said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 congrats on the HS
> @eggyg hoping all goes well, glad you got a good night
> @Snowwy snap I also got a 6.3, glad Mrs Snowwy had a lovely birthday.
> Beautiful day again today in sunny old Brighton. Took MIL to hospital yesterday and no quips directly aimed at me - phew!!
> My daughter (33) had her vaccine yesterday and SIL booked in today. The Brighton Centre sent out a message saying they had appointments available so she got on the site and booked which is great though I suspect the uptake is decreasing as the age comes down.
> Enjoy your day everyone xx


Thank you @SueEK


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.0 for me this morning. Worked hard shifting manure onto some communal raised beds at the old people's bungalows yesterday, so I left my basal at 2 units last night and had a 10g biscuit to bring me up from a low 5 at bedtime. At least I was below 10 all night and no hypos though so stayed in the green and I am down to only 1% low for the past 7 days according to Libre, so that is about the best I have managed for hypos since I started using it. Top end is a bit heavy at 17% though. No idea why I am going high so much.

Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your House Specials today.

@eggyg Hope all goes well today. Will be keeping my fingers crossed again until you update us. Amazed your BG isn't through the roof with the stress of it!

@ColinUK Nice to see you are being rewarded for your efforts with some consistent 5s.

@merrymunky Onwards and downwards. You will be posting 6s before you know it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Today's excitement is a trip to the pharmacy to collect my prescription.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 congratulations on the house specials!
@Lanny lotus aren't the carbiest of biscuits at under 6g per biscuit
@Michael12421 oh no, not again, hope you treated it with sugary carbs and are now back in range

Anyways after another 5 digestives last night it's another 6.5 for me again today, think I may need to get on to reducing basal as ratios are all out of whack at the moment too   

Mum says her arm is easing slightly today but she was really bad with it yesterday, in her words "but it's only a small price to pay"
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, I think my sensor is still reading a bit low, which I can live with but it’s ruining my 'time in range'
Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery today, @eggyg, it’s a worrying time for you all.


----------



## Newbie777

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.0 for me this morning. Worked hard shifting manure onto some communal raised beds at the old people's bungalows yesterday, so I left my basal at 2 units last night and had a 10g biscuit to bring me up from a low 5 at bedtime. At least I was below 10 all night and no hypos though so stayed in the green and I am down to only 1% low for the past 7 days according to Libre, so that is about the best I have managed for hypos since I started using it. Top end is a bit heavy at 17% though. No idea why I am going high so much.
> 
> Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your House Specials today.
> 
> @eggyg Hope all goes well today. Will be keeping my fingers crossed again until you update us. Amazed your BG isn't through the roof with the stress of it!
> 
> @ColinUK Nice to see you are being rewarded for your efforts with some consistent 5s.
> 
> @merrymunky Onwards and downwards. You will be posting 6s before you know it!


Thank you @rebrascora 
Hopefully, your will be fine, we all have slightly off days


----------



## Newbie777

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 congratulations on the house specials!
> @Lanny lotus aren't the carbiest of biscuits at under 6g per biscuit
> @Michael12421 oh no, not again, hope you treated it with sugary carbs and are now back in range
> 
> Anyways after another 5 digestives last night it's another 6.5 for me again today, think I may need to get on to reducing basal as ratios are all out of whack at the moment too
> 
> Mum says her arm is easing slightly today but she was really bad with it yesterday, in her words "but it's only a small price to pay"
> xx


Thank you @Kaylz,  I think you reading is good too!

Hope your mother continues to get better.


----------



## freesia

Morning. A high 11.4 for me, struggled to get the levels down yesterday but managed by bed. Graph still shows they shot up overnight but whether this is they way it is (and has been for a few days) or whether it was the vaccine yesterday, who knows any more.
Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your HS.
@eggyg fingers crossed for your daughter. Hope everything goes well.
@Bexlee it sounds like you have everything organised well.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.0 for me this morning. Worked hard shifting manure onto some communal raised beds at the old people's bungalows yesterday, so I left my basal at 2 units last night and had a 10g biscuit to bring me up from a low 5 at bedtime. At least I was below 10 all night and no hypos though so stayed in the green and I am down to only 1% low for the past 7 days according to Libre, so that is about the best I have managed for hypos since I started using it. Top end is a bit heavy at 17% though. No idea why I am going high so much.
> 
> Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your House Specials today.
> 
> @eggyg Hope all goes well today. Will be keeping my fingers crossed again until you update us. Amazed your BG isn't through the roof with the stress of it!
> 
> @ColinUK Nice to see you are being rewarded for your efforts with some consistent 5s.
> 
> @merrymunky Onwards and downwards. You will be posting 6s before you know it!


Thank you! 
I’m pretty constantly in the mid 4’s during the day too at the moment. 
And fighting the urge to go out and buy a damn fine french loaf and a wheel of Brie de Meux.


----------



## Newbie777

freesia said:


> Morning. A high 11.4 for me, struggled to get the levels down yesterday but managed by bed. Graph still shows they shot up overnight but whether this is they way it is (and has been for a few days) or whether it was the vaccine yesterday, who knows any more.
> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your HS.
> @eggyg fingers crossed for your daughter. Hope everything goes well.
> @Bexlee it sounds like you have everything organised well.


Thank you @freesia

Hopefully yours will drop too


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Morning. A high 11.4 for me, struggled to get the levels down yesterday but managed by bed. Graph still shows they shot up overnight but whether this is they way it is (and has been for a few days) or whether it was the vaccine yesterday, who knows any more.
> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your HS.
> @eggyg fingers crossed for your daughter. Hope everything goes well.
> @Bexlee it sounds like you have everything organised well.


My levels were bonkers for three days after my vaccine.
Hope they settle for you


----------



## SB2015

A 6.8 this morning, with gentle fells on my sensor graph.  The sensor is reading a bit lower than BG so the autocorrections panicked and turned off basal briefly.  Still fine.

Thinking of you today @eggyg .
Congrats @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo in HS
@merrymunky take it step by step.

Another sunny day, but a cold start. Good excuse for slower start.


----------



## MAC2020

Good morning. 5.3 today. Mr Mac2020's birthday weekend. I'm dreading it. In-laws. It's complicated.
Well done @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo for your HSs.
@eggyg wow lots of excitement going on. I'm sure you will be announcing excellent news in no time. I was a 3 week premie. Still here over 5 decades later!


----------



## Maca44

4.8 after long sleep have added a few carbs to feed extra exercise as getting low readings after heavy treadmill runs.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning. A high 11.4 for me, struggled to get the levels down yesterday but managed by bed. Graph still shows they shot up overnight but whether this is they way it is (and has been for a few days) or whether it was the vaccine yesterday, who knows any more.
> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Newbie777 on your HS.
> @eggyg fingers crossed for your daughter. Hope everything goes well.
> @Bexlee it sounds like you have everything organised well.


I’m hoping it’s ok and organised. I’m sure it will all be fine !


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All

A 6.5 today - and a very sore arm. Feels like I’ve been proper pinched in it. Not other effects after the jab though so that’s good.
Have a great day all. Lovely and spring like here. May go for my exercise walk later.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning
Have not posted for a while, still struggling. 7.1 for me this morning. Its a lovely day here and hope you are all enjoying some sunny weather too.


----------



## Newbie777

SB2015 said:


> A 6.8 this morning, with gentle fells on my sensor graph.  The sensor is reading a bit lower than BG so the autocorrections panicked and turned off basal briefly.  Still fine.
> 
> Thinking of you today @eggyg .
> Congrats @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo in HS
> @merrymunky take it step by step.
> 
> Another sunny day, but a cold start. Good excuse for slower start.


Hello @SB2015,

Thank you very much

Yes, yours is good too consider the problem


----------



## Newbie777

Bexlee said:


> Morning All
> 
> A 6.5 today - and a very sore arm. Feels like I’ve been proper pinched in it. Not other effects after the jab though so that’s good.
> Have a great day all. Lovely and spring like here. May go for my exercise walk later.


Well done @Bexlee

I had a sore arm for 5 days, not 1 day as I was incorrectly told, but it does better


----------



## Newbie777

Inamuddle said:


> Good morning
> Have not posted for a while, still struggling. 7.1 for me this morning. Its a lovely day here and hope you are all enjoying some sunny weather too.


Good morning,

Hope things get better for you and you don't continue to struggle.

Yes sunshine is great, even here up North


----------



## Newbie777

MAC2020 said:


> Good morning. 5.3 today. Mr Mac2020's birthday weekend. I'm dreading it. In-laws. It's complicated.
> Well done @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo for your HSs.
> @eggyg wow lots of excitement going on. I'm sure you will be announcing excellent news in no time. I was a 3 week premie. Still here over 5 decades later!


Cheers @MAC2020

Many happy returns(no cake, just healthy options I presume ,lol)


----------



## Newbie777

Maca44 said:


> 4.8 after long sleep have added a few carbs to feed extra exercise as getting low readings after heavy treadmill runs.


Well done @Maca44 that's really good

Don't break that treadmill like I did.
(switched on yesterday, light comes on but no motion, any excuse for me not to exercise)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to my fellow House Special achiever today @Newbie777


----------



## Newbie777

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Congrats to my fellow House Special achiever today @Newbie777


Thanks  @MeeTooTeeTwo

Sorry, sound a bit dumb, not sure what this means though??


----------



## SueEK

Inamuddle said:


> Good morning
> Have not posted for a while, still struggling. 7.1 for me this morning. Its a lovely day here and hope you are all enjoying some sunny weather too.


Best time to post is when you are struggling we are here to help and support. As you will notice we are support each other and not always on a diabetes subject xx


----------



## SueEK

Newbie777 said:


> Thanks  @MeeTooTeeTwo
> 
> Sorry, sound a bit dumb, not sure what this means though??


Are you referring to the HS House Special that we are congratulating you on?


----------



## eggyg

Update on daughter. Went into labour naturally this morning. Which I’m pleased about. It’s just the waiting for the phone call now!


----------



## Ditto

Good day all, glorious today, so lovely makes you feel good to be alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6.7 @ 8.06am wow considering my tea last night, in fact gobsmacked at yesterday really and very pleased. 

Congrats to all HSers, that'll be me soon, yeah 

@eggyg a glorious day to be born, I  hope it's quick and easy like shelling peas. 

edit/
@Lanny which incarnation of Doctor was it? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Update on daughter. Went into labour naturally this morning. Which I’m pleased about. It’s just the waiting for the phone call now!


Can’t wait for the update and a piccie as soon as possible please xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Newbie777 said:


> Thanks  @MeeTooTeeTwo
> 
> Sorry, sound a bit dumb, not sure what this means though??


Check out the posts here by KookyCat








						Group 7-day waking average?
					

Well considering my last Hba1C (in Marchwas a shocking 16.8%, my house specials and similar, have been hard fought.    Several changes in meds and great support from hospital DSNs, without whose help, I would still be floundering.    Consultants goal was for me to be insulin free by my next appt...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				



KookyCat


----------



## adrian1der

Just finished cleaning the house and about to settle down and watch the rugby but just time to post this   07:29 this morning

I'm joining @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> Just finished cleaning the house and about to settle down and watch the rugby but just time to post this   07:29 this morning
> 
> I'm joining @Newbie777 and @MeeTooTeeTwo


Congratulations @adrian1der


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @adrian1der on the HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Excellent @adrian1der  - another HS trio was born today.


----------



## Kaylz

@adrian1der congrats on the HS!  xx


----------



## Newbie777

SueEK said:


> Are you referring to the HS House Special that we are congratulating you on?


Yes sorry I am


----------



## SueEK

Newbie777 said:


> Yes sorry I am


No worries As @MeeTooTeeTwo posted an example of.  The HS or 5.2 is basically the ‘ideal’ reading. Not too low and too high. I personally have only ever managed one in 2 years but it’s a bit of fun really and we just congratulate each other on achieving one. Some are much more successful with this reading than others lol.  Any questions just ask x


----------



## SueEK

Nearly forgot congrats on your HD @adrian1der


----------



## Newbie777

SueEK said:


> No worries As @MeeTooTeeTwo posted an example of.  The HS or 5.2 is basically the ‘ideal’ reading. Not too low and too high. I personally have only ever managed one in 2 years but it’s a bit of fun really and we just congratulate each other on achieving one. Some are much more successful with this reading than others lol.  Any questions just ask x


Thank you @SueEK.

I was thinking it was something to do with the housework, moving furniture the day before, lol!

Well I didn't know and I have just checked my previous 4 weeks fasting reads and only had it once before.. so looks like it's very hard to achieve, me personally I would be happy less than 6.0 everyday.


----------



## SueEK

Newbie777 said:


> Thank you @SueEK.
> 
> I was thinking it was something to do with the housework, moving furniture the day before, lol!
> 
> Well I didn't know and I have just checked my previous 4 weeks fasting reads and only had it once before.. so looks like it's very hard to achieve, me personally I would be happy less than 6.0 everyday.


Lol, I’m happy if I get less than 7. If you’ve had one already you’re doing fine


----------



## ColinUK

Just woke up and got a 4.6 this Sunday morn. 

@eggyg  any developments overnight?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 this morning...
Any news @eggyg ?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 7.7


----------



## HenryBennett

My Monday to Sunday waking average was 5.4. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 here.


----------



## Maca44

3.5 for me so rest day on treadmill and baking a loaf instead but I am full of bull so prob will go on treadmill later as I have reintroduced porridge into my breakfast to feed the extra exercise.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 today and no harm was caused to any McVitties Ginger Nuts in achieving this number. I’m afraid  there isn’t any news. We’re all absolutely past ourselves. Her contractions slowed right down yesterday afternoon, and then by 8 o’clock last night they were every 7 minutes apart, like clockwork, she said. I haven’t heard from her since. She must be exhausted. I see her two big sisters have contacted her this morning on the family messenger group. No reply. I won’t bother her, I’m sure us pinging her every few minutes won’t be helpful. We’ll hear when we hear. Thanks once again for your concerns.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. 5.7 for me and a chilly, but bright start. Snap @eggyg 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.4 here.

It’s sunny but frosty here so we’ll be wrapping up warm for this morning’s walk. Got loads done in the garden yesterday, then had a rush of blood to the head and ordered some plants online. We’ve got a row of hazel trees that need some shade-loving plants around them to keep them company. 

Can’t wait to hear more news @eggyg.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another disappointing 9.3.
Not sure how to get these waking (or any of my) levels down at the moment.

whst on earth can I eat for breakfast that won’t spike me further? I don’t eat eggs or avocado and am vegetarian. Help!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well yesterday was an odd one, spent most of the day in the 5's until tea when I was 7.8 as I'd reduced my dinner bolus to try and get my levels up, reduced tea bolus by half a unit as well as was going for a nice long shower just after and had dropped to 5.1 by bed despite being 8.1 2 hours after tea

So after 6 digestives last night it's a higher 8.7 for me, never mind! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Might be some snooker viewing on the cards today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grovesy

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Another disappointing 9.3.
> Not sure how to get these waking (or any of my) levels down at the moment.
> 
> whst on earth can I eat for breakfast that won’t spike me further? I don’t eat eggs or avocado and am vegetarian. Help!!!!


Are you saying your normal breakfast will send you higher , I often find I am lower after eating in the morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Frosty overnight, but it was so warm yesterday afternoon there were larks singing away above the fields.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.2 today, 7 day average 7 on the nose!! Had a lovely walk yesterday with hubby and the dog deigned to come with us. Have lived in this area for nearly 30 years and just found another way to get up onto the South Downs in 2 minutes - nice. Rather overcast today, might tidy up the garden today.
@eggyg hope your daughter has managed to get some rest at some point. I’m sure you’ll keep us updated xx
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Newbie777

Morning,

5.7 today, thought it maybe higher with reslless sleep,so no complaints.


----------



## Lanny

08:35 BS 7.1  Ok is with that: got up 2 hours later than yesterday; Sunday morning lie in!

Yesterday was lovely & I had a couple of circuits around the house: once in the late morning & another one in the late afternoon; doing 2 circuits at once is beyond me, yet & need to build up stamina! 

Then, I watched an old film, on iPlayer, I hadn’t seen in YEARS & forgotten how good it was, Shakespeare In Love & rewatched it 3 times!  So, it was past 2am before I went ti bed hence, the lie in this morning!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny I don’t think I’ve ever seen it but it’s on my list!


----------



## merrymunky

grovesy said:


> Are you saying your normal breakfast will send you higher , I often find I am lower after eating in the morning.


It seems to have been the trend for the last few days since I’ve started testing. I’m waking high then I’m unable to get it down all day. Yesterday I had one reading in target (7.9) before tea so I was already at my post meal target before eating.
I’ve just had one slice of burgen toast with marmite.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny I don’t think I’ve ever seen it but it’s on my list!


I’d forgotten how many baby faced wonderful British actors are in it!  It won’t be on iPlayer for much longer though, 7 days, so, catch it quick!


----------



## karloc

A sunny morning and a 4.0


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.1 here


----------



## SueEK

karloc said:


> A sunny morning and a 4.0


Meant to reply on your last post just to say, nice to see you back


----------



## eggyg

She’s here! We are so relieved. 6lbs 1oz which is great for five weeks early. Low temperature and low blood sugars( somewhat ironic) but otherwise fine. Abby is absolutely exhausted, couldn’t ring as no signal in hospital and then she conked out! Mr Eggy and I have bawled our eyes out. No name as yet.
Forgot to say, they’ll be staying in for at least three days and of course no visitors allowed.


----------



## merrymunky

eggyg said:


> She’s here! We are so relieved. 6lbs 1oz which is great for five weeks early. Low temperature and low blood sugars( somewhat ironic) but otherwise fine. Abby is absolutely exhausted, couldn’t ring as no signal in hospital and then she conked out! Mr Eggy and I have bawled our eyes out. No name as yet.


Oh she’s just so precious. You must  be very proud!!!! (My ovaries aren’t screaming for another I promise...)

Well after breakfast I am 9.2 so stable. Just needs to work it’s way down before lunch!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> She’s here! We are so relieved. 6lbs 1oz which is great for five weeks early. Low temperature and low blood sugars( somewhat ironic) but otherwise fine. Abby is absolutely exhausted, couldn’t ring as no signal in hospital and then she conked out! Mr Eggy and I have bawled our eyes out. No name as yet.


Congratulations!!!!! That's a good weight for 5 weeks pre term, so hopefully they will do well enough to be home quickly.


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg Congratulations to everyone


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Oh she’s just so precious. You must  be very proud!!!! (My ovaries aren’t screaming for another I promise...)
> 
> Well after breakfast I am 9.2 so stable. Just needs to work it’s way down before lunch!


I can’t stop crying, it’s been such a stressful three days. But yes so proud. Grandchild number 5, 4 of them girls! We’ll never be rich, but I wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## rebrascora

Another disappointing reading of 8.3 this morning after a 2 unit correction 2 hours earlier and I was above the green band all night so that has wrecked my already average TIR. I even increased my evening Levemir from 2 to 4.5units which I thought was maybe a tad risky. I was in the mid 5s at bedtime so had 2 cheese and biscuits (3g each) with a cup of low cal hot choc (10g). That sent me up to 13.3 and climbing so 2unit correction then had to go in! Feel like I am playing chase the dragon's tail again!

@merrymunky How about some yoghurt and berries and nuts and seeds for breakfast? I am guessing you can get vegetarian yoghurt? Exercise can be a huge help with bringing those morning levels down though. I am sure Eris would enjoy a brisk daily walk if you don't already and if you do, try to increase the distance and pace so that you get a little out of breath, rather than just a stroll. I know it will be difficult to find the time but if you can, it really should help.

@eggyg Many congratulations. At that weight I imagine Abby is relieved she came early! Hope they both recover from the ordeal quickly and can soon head home.


----------



## eggyg

Celebrating!


----------



## rebrascora

I could think of better ways.... surely not too early for champagne! Enjoy!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I could think of better ways.... surely not too early for champagne! Enjoy!


Nowt in! That will be remedied later today!


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg I have already lifted a whisky and ginger ale.  Now I have to clean the courtyard following a cleaning out of the gutters!  Today is Dia de Andalucia and a holiday.  As today is a Sunday the Bank Holiday will be carried over until tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Congratulations on another grannyship, @eggyg! What a relief that things are going well.


----------



## Lanny

Many Congratulations on your newest arrival in the family @eggyg


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg just wonderful news, I’m nearly crying along with you. What a desperate time for you all but with a happy ending and what a great weight, many full term babies are not that. Hoping Abby gets some well deserved rest before she comes home and many congratulations to you all   xx


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi 8.2 this morning
Congratulations @eggyg 
Thank you @SueEK and @Newbie777 for your comments
I can't really talk about the depression but after 11 months of mostly shielding it is not improving. With no job to go back to and not much chance of getting another one at the moment and needing my cateract sorted before i can drive again i am struggling to find a way forward.


----------



## HenryBennett

@eggyg great news.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> She’s here! We are so relieved. 6lbs 1oz which is great for five weeks early. Low temperature and low blood sugars( somewhat ironic) but otherwise fine. Abby is absolutely exhausted, couldn’t ring as no signal in hospital and then she conked out! Mr Eggy and I have bawled our eyes out. No name as yet.
> Forgot to say, they’ll be staying in for at least three days and of course no visitors allowed.



Warmest congratulations to you all...such a precious bundle! 

Incidentally, ‘eggy’ written as ae-gy but pronounced eggy, actually means ‘baby’ in Korean.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My congratulations on your new arrival!  Dez


----------



## goodybags

4.9 on first waking up today @ 4.50am (then back to sleep)
then 5.2 on getting up 09:30 which was a welcome relief 
☀️ sunshine Sunday ☀️


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, congratulations to you all. She is gorgeous!


----------



## adrian1der

@eggyg Congratulations on the new arrival!

A 5.1 for me today at 06:53. Another lovely sunny West Berks morning.


----------



## SueEK

Inamuddle said:


> Hi 8.2 this morning
> Congratulations @eggyg
> Thank you @SueEK and @Newbie777 for your comments
> I can't really talk about the depression but after 11 months of mostly shielding it is not improving. With no job to go back to and not much chance of getting another one at the moment and needing my cateract sorted before i can drive again i am struggling to find a way forward.


Head up, a way forward will present itself, maybe not today, but it will. Do your best to stay positive and remember we are hear to listen if you need xx


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Warmest congratulations to you all...such a precious bundle!
> 
> Incidentally, ‘eggy’ written as ae-gy but pronounced eggy, actually means ‘baby’ in Korean.


How interesting. Didn’t know you were fluent in Korean!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> How interesting. Didn’t know you were fluent in Korean!



Oh my skills extend to the names of food in every language but seemingly stop at diabetic control! 

I bet you’re desperate to see your daughter and granddaughter now x


----------



## EllsBells

OK - full summary of February fasting readings - I ran out of strips on a couple of occasions - 


7.87.98.68.36.78.5-4.85.26.16.36.46.36.26.0--5.75.66.16.05.15.76.06.16.04.66.4


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> I can’t stop crying, it’s been such a stressful three days. But yes so proud. Grandchild number 5, 4 of them girls! We’ll never be rich, but I wouldn’t have it any other way.



Ah huge congratulations to you all @eggyg


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

EllsBells said:


> OK - full summary of February fasting readings - I ran out of strips on a couple of occasions -
> 
> 
> 7.87.98.68.36.78.5-4.85.26.16.36.46.36.26.0--5.75.66.16.05.15.76.06.16.04.66.4



great readings @EllsBells - you must be pleased with those!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Celebrating!


I think you’re entitled to celebrate! Congrats to mum and baby, you and Mr Eggyg and to the dad too!


----------



## ColinUK

Stats for the week.... 
And my average is....


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. Another disappointing 9.3.
> Not sure how to get these waking (or any of my) levels down at the moment.
> 
> whst on earth can I eat for breakfast that won’t spike me further? I don’t eat eggs or avocado and am vegetarian. Help!!!!


Hi there @merrymunky - Eris is very cute, btw. 

I have Alpro Plain No Sugar soya yogurt in the morning, with mixed seeds (chia are good, cos they absorb moisture and sort of expand), walnuts, crunchy almond butter and blueberries. I find this combo fills me up, the nuts n seeds are low-carb and full of fibre, and the soya yog is zero carb.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I can’t stop crying, it’s been such a stressful three days. But yes so proud. Grandchild number 5, 4 of them girls! We’ll never be rich, but I wouldn’t have it any other way.


So pleased for you all @eggyg.  Fab news!


----------



## EllsBells

everydayupsanddowns said:


> great readings @EllsBells - you must be pleased with those!


Getting there. Still aiming to be in the 5s but this will mean a lot more exercise I think!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

EllsBells said:


> Getting there. Still aiming to be in the 5s but this will mean a lot more exercise I think!



A gentle descent over more time is the better way


----------



## Newbie777

Inamuddle said:


> Hi 8.2 this morning
> Congratulations @eggyg
> Thank you @SueEK and @Newbie777 for your comments
> I can't really talk about the depression but after 11 months of mostly shielding it is not improving. With no job to go back to and not much chance of getting another one at the moment and needing my cateract sorted before i can drive again i am struggling to find a way forward.


Hello @Inamuddle,

It's very very hard out there, my daughter has been struggling too.

Key thing is remain focussed and keep yourself occupied, take up something you didn't have time for when you were working or perhaps enrol on some free courses online.

My cataract op was straight forward and lens correction was 11.5 so my eye was pretty bad, believe it or not after the op my vision went to 6/7.5 which is near perfect!

All is not lost, don't lose faith, it will get better and when it does you will grab the opportunity and not look back


----------



## Newbie777

Hello @eggyg,

Sorry, am late for the party, was cutting my old 3 seater settee in half today, totally knackered!

A big congratulations to you and your family, good news at last.❤️

Best wishes 

Niaz


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Congratulations to @eggyg and family.  Excellent news!

6.5 @ 9.53am today.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Congratulations to @eggyg and all the family, surely the champers has arrived by now?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A high, for me, 7.2. Stress? Probably. Laid awake since 4.30, overthinking as usual. So much want to see my daughter and new granddaughter, to make sure everything is ok. That sort of thing can’t be conveyed through a text. Hopefully they will be able to come home in a day or two, hospitals are not restful places. Supposed to be another fab day today so my plan is to strip the bed and actually hang my washing out! First time this year, that’s always a big occasion. Think I really need to get out more. Errr....that’s not going to happen for a while is it?  Have a great day.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.5 for me today. Off to work, must dash. Have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 here today, anything but an HS.

I went for a 4 hour walk yesterday as the weather was so nice. Lost a bit weight too. Three months ago I struggled to climb the stairs or go into town and back. I could hardly walk! Yesterday was so different. Dare I say it, a spring in my step, even in spite of my wife not being so well again. I may go for another long walk today if the weather is as good.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Monday 6.9


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning, 8.8 for me
have a good day all


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

White rabbits and a 4.8 from me.   

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me not feeling great but mood normally lifts within a few hours. 

Great news Eggyg new life always gives us joy.


----------



## ColinUK

Woke this morning feeling really strange and in a cold sweat

Double checked bloods and both readings were the same.

Just drunk a tonne of water, am now going to do some yoga (basically I’m going to do some stretches but will have some music on and some calming lights so I think I can give it the fancy name).

Will check again in a bit.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.8 for me this morning. Back to working from home today
@ColinUK i hope the water and exercise helps and you feel better soon.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, oops. Did nothing different, the Libre trace just falls steadily from midnight til around 4am. Need to go shopping, but it’s foggy outside, so will wait for BG and visibility to improve.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Oh yes and white rabbits.
First day of spring if you are a weather forecaster. I'm waiting for the 21st.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.0 here.

Happy Saint David’s Day or Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant!!! No, I won’t be wearing a great big stinky leek on my jumper, like the boys at school used to do. It’s a pretty little daffodil for me.

Another lovely day here. I’m knackered from all the gardening I’ve been doing, so it’s some gentle seed sowing today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well what an awful night, kept waking every half hour with nightmares! Last one was half 4 and then mum and Bubbles got up then so I just lay awake until 5:20 and then got up, feeling absolutely shattered and no idea why there were so many last night! 

I'd come down to 7.8 by breakfast but according to Libre have been above 12mmol through the night, hardly surprising considering the distress! 

@ColinUK I hope you feel better soon!
xx


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. Another 9.5 here. It’s really getting to me now.


----------



## Newbie777

Morning 4.1,

The lowest for 4 weeks since stopped Glicizide.

This was down to cutting a 3 seater sofa in half (to get it to the tip)  didnt realise how intense the work was, good workout though,  just won't doing again.

Looks like another sunny day, Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & punch. It’s a new week, new month 7.8 .Happy Saint David’s day 

Congratulations @eggyg and family, what lovely news 

Hope you’re all ok out there, have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

That’s better! 
Feel like crap. Working from 12:30 onwards so going to go back to bed for a doze and see how I feel in an hour or so.


----------



## RirisR

7 for me this morning happy St.Davids day weather is looking lovely here today


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:51. After several weeks of being 15st 4lbs plus or minus a pound my body has finally decided to give in and start loosing weight again. Dropped below 15st this morning with a 14st 13.8lbs   If I can shift that 0.8lbs I'll hit the 5st weight loss - only another stone to go!

It's a grey day in West Berks but the low cloud is meant to burn off later so hopefully we'll see the sun


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

7.8 this morning   

I wish I knew what I did to get that 5-ish one the other day so I could keep doing that.

I am going to carry on exercising and hope for the best. Maybe if I shrink a bit things will settle down.
I even phoned the helpline for some moral support and it did help me reduce my anxiety over the situation which is probably not helping.


----------



## freesia

adrian1der said:


> A 5.5 for me at 06:51. After several weeks of being 15st 4lbs plus or minus a pound my body has finally decided to give in and start loosing weight again. Dropped below 15st this morning with a 14st 13.8lbs   If I can shift that 0.8lbs I'll hit the 5st weight loss - only another stone to go!
> 
> It's a grey day in West Berks but the low cloud is meant to burn off later so hopefully we'll see the sun


Well done!!


----------



## rebrascora

3.6 for me this morning which is my own fault as I had an overnight 3.7 at 4.30am which I under treated with just 10g carbs (naughty I know! ) but so sick of being too high and I feel so much better today than I have for days, perhaps as a result of being on the low side. I have increased my daytime Levemir to 20 units today (gosh it seems like a huge amount to inject at one go!) as I am so sick of injecting corrections all morning and so far I haven't had to use Fiasp (no FOTF) and levels are steady 4-5 which just feels so much better than 9s and 10s. Just about to have breakfast and toying with an omelette to see if I can get away with not using the Fiasp at all this morning. I had curried spinach with 2 small boiled eggs for brunch yesterday and ended up needing 4 units of Fiasp (split) to cover it which is just stupid plus I had had 2 units for FOTF when I woke up, so 3 injections of Fiasp yesterday morning to try to keep in range! Hoping the increased Levemir today will manage things better. Then I will need to cut night time Levemir and hopefully my management will improve.

Sometimes I really resent having to increase my basal insulin doses and resist it but end up needing more Fiasp injections to correct the highs so it isn't logical and I just need to accept that I need what I need and not to worry about it. I need to remember that there will be times when it will come down again.... it isn't necessarily a slippery slope to ever increasing basal needs... which seems to be something I fear.  

@Michael12421 Lovely reading this morning Michael! Hope you woke up feeling refreshed.

@ColinUK You have my sympathies as I have been battling high readings for several days and it does make you feel yuck. Any idea why it was so high this morning? Anything you want to confess?? Maybe that freshly baked French bread broke into your house in the early hours and tried to hide in your stomach?

@adrian1der Look forward to you hitting that next target and helping you celebrate such a phenomenal achievement! 5stone is a HUGE weight loss! Well done!


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram don't confuse me! Was scrolling through and noticed a different avatar to usual and thought we had someone new joining in! LOL xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> @Anitram don't confuse me! Was scrolling through and noticed a different avatar to usual and thought we had someone new joining in! LOL xx


Can somebody tell me how to add an avatar? 
Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> Can somebody tell me how to add an avatar?
> Thanks


If you click on your account bit at the top of the screen next to your inbox and notification icons and then hover over your current avatar it should pop up in it with "edit" just click it and you should be able to add your own  xx


----------



## adrian1der

You beat me to it @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> You beat me to it @Kaylz


Speed of lightning me  xx


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora If only. No clue at all. Regular day. Typical walk. 
My guess is that it’s something acute I’m fighting off under the surface maybe.


----------



## ColinUK

Just taken two further readings from fingers I use most often and 3.2, 3.1

A little perturbed tbh but guess this is the body swinging back into balance after whatever caused the massive (for me) spike.

Got a Zoom meeting starting at 12:30 and will take readings before and after that. If it’s still screwy I may call 111 and ask for advice.

If I felt ok and just had the readings all over the place I’d not fuss quite so much but I’ve got a headache, feel a touch nauseous,  and really thirsty.

Suggestions, thoughts etc?

Yesterday I had nothing out of the ordinary. Just stuck to the four exante shakes and plenty of water and the few decaf black coffees I usually have. Nothing unusual at all.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. It's gorgeous sunshine here and not too cold. A white start though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 7.0 @ 8.41 today.

Did y'all see the blood moon last night! I was gobsmacked, it was huge and red, well orange. Fabulous. Part of me wanted to run away and hide under a rock though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently Steven Moffatt (Dr Who) is making a series of The Time Traveller's Wife. Fabulous as it's one of my fave books but the film wasn't that great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good grief @ColinUK that is very low isn't it?! Best call.


----------



## ColinUK

Just spoke with the GP - he said "don't panic" - booked in for HbA1C on Thursday and we'll see what the results of that are. Also routine bloods just to rule out anything untoward.


----------



## ColinUK

Apologies for the multiple updates.... 4.3 just now. And starving hungry. A bit shaky too.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Apologies for the multiple updates.... 4.3 just now. And starving hungry. A bit shaky too.


Hope you feel better soon Colin.  Fingers crossed it is just some sort of blip. x


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Hope you feel better soon Colin.  Fingers crossed it is just some sort of blip. x


Me too. 3.5 now - so had a little cheese and a Benecol shot. Will take it again in 30 mins and then cal lthe GP back. 

Have checked the meter with the control fluid and am taking from three fingers a time at the moment and logging the average. 

Yes I'm a little concerned.


----------



## ColinUK

And last two readings 4.1 and then 4.3 so fingers crossed it’s settling back down. 

Spoke with my GP again and he said monitor for the next two hours at 30min intervals and he’ll call me to check in.
He’s of the opinion that the wild fluctuations suggest it’s my body fighting off something acute rather than anything to do with the diabetes per se.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> And last two readings 4.1 and then 4.3 so fingers crossed it’s settling back down.
> 
> Spoke with my GP again and he said monitor for the next two hours at 30min intervals and he’ll call me to check in.
> He’s of the opinion that the wild fluctuations suggest it’s my body fighting off something acute rather than anything to do with the diabetes per se.


I wonder if it is linked to the vaccine. Some of us have had odd lows as well as highs for quite a while after being vaccinated. I think I remember reading that you got the vaccine within the last week.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I wonder if it is linked to the vaccine. Some of us have had odd lows as well as highs for quite a while after being vaccinated. I think I remember reading that you got the vaccine within the last week.


Jabbed on the 17th Feb.


----------



## Newbie777

Hello @ColinUK

Hope you get better soon and get to the bottom of the issue.

Best wishes Niaz


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Jabbed on the 17th Feb.


I have had lows over the last week following my vaccine...


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bit late been a busy day ...5.2 for me


----------



## Kaylz

@Freddie1966 congrats on the HS! xx


----------



## MAC2020

eggyg said:


> I can’t stop crying, it’s been such a stressful three days. But yes so proud. Grandchild number 5, 4 of them girls! We’ll never be rich, but I wouldn’t have it any other way.


Many congratulations to the @eggyg family. Five grandchildren?! I beg to differ. You're rich already!!


----------



## freesia

@colin, just catching up with the posts from the day. Are you feeling any better? Have your levels settled down?


----------



## Newbie777

Hi @Freddie1966,

Congrats on HS


----------



## HenryBennett

I cooked a roast dinner tonight, the extent of which wasn’t in my food diary, so I did some finger pricks. 
I did a roast of lamb, red cabbage, cauliflower cheese, mushrooms and potatoes - and of course gravy and mint sauce. So far so okay. But pudding was dairy ice cream, hot toffee sauce, chocolate soil and white chocolate buttons. Not surprisingly my BG an hour later was 9.1 (the highest I’ve recorded for a long time) but I was relieved to be down to 7.5 after two hours.


----------



## ColinUK

@freesia levels have settled. Last few hours have been 5 - 5.5 
And I feel considerably better now. 

Really disconcerting day and I’m grateful that this forum was here for me to panic in!


----------



## ColinUK

Also hope I don’t get another day like this in years. My fingers look like pin cushions, mysugr has gone berserk with the number of tests today and I’m going to need more test strips a little sooner than anticipated!


----------



## SueEK

Freddie1966 said:


> Bit late been a busy day ...5.2 for me


Congrats on the late HS x


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> @freesia levels have settled. Last few hours have been 5 - 5.5
> And I feel considerably better now.
> 
> Really disconcerting day and I’m grateful that this forum was here for me to panic in!


Good that they've settled and you feel better.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Also hope I don’t get another day like this in years. My fingers look like pin cushions, mysugr has gone berserk with the number of tests today and I’m going to need more test strips a little sooner than anticipated!


Hopefully it was just your body fighting something off and it was a one off. At least you're having some blood tests.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning 4.1 for me been between 4.3 and 4.1 all night so good nights sleep for once


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning 8.7 for me

Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today, nothing else to report. Must run x


----------



## HenryBennett

A not unsurprising 6.2 this morning.


----------



## Maca44

3.7 for me I think it's time to come off Met my diet changes and exercise are doing their stuff, I just don't have any trust in my D nurse. Eye screen this morning so day off work.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 5.7


----------



## eggyg

MAC2020 said:


> Many congratulations to the @eggyg family. Five grandchildren?! I beg to differ. You're rich already!!


Thanks. I certainly am rich beyond riches.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7. for me today after rolling over and dozing for an extra hour  

Congratulations @eggyg!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 5.1 this morning.

Today my wife has a telephone GP appointment. She wants to reduce her meds regarding her paranoid schizophrenia....again!!!!

This same GP agreed last time and the result was my wife becomming very ill and being sectioned. So, I am very nervous of the appointment today.

Her consultant psychiatrist  has written to the GP saying that he does not recommend reducing or stopping the meds, but I don't know if the GP has even read the letter. She seemed totally incompetent last time. Very pleasant, but incompetent.

If you are interested I will let you know the outcome of her appointment. Sorry for venting my worries here, at least it doesn't seem to have affected my BG reading this morning.

I have no one I can talk to, not because of the pandemic, but because my wife cannot cope with strangers, friends, the telephone, anyone at the front door, you name it. So sad.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 for me, McVitties Ginger Nut failure! Never mind, it is what it is. Managed to speak to my daughter yesterday, at last. She sounded dreadful, still sleep deprived but it’s not baby ( still no name) it’s just the general cacophony of a hospital. I know exactly what she means, not restful places at all. She is desperate to come home but still need more tests on little one, also baby not interested in feeding at all, she doesn’t seem to know what to do, quite common in a prem baby, from mum or a bottle. Luckily managed to express some colostrum and got it into her via a syringe. Let’s hope more positive news today, as I’m feeling rather helpless through all this. Anyhoo, it’s looks like another gorgeous day, like yesterday, so that makes everything seem better. Have good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.5 for me, McVitties Ginger Nut failure! Never mind, it is what it is. Managed to speak to my daughter yesterday, at last. She sounded dreadful, still sleep deprived but it’s not baby ( still no name) it’s just the general cacophony of a hospital. I know exactly what she means, not restful places at all. She is desperate to come home but still need more tests on little one, also baby not interested in feeding at all, she doesn’t seem to know what to do, quite common in a prem baby, from mum or a bottle. Luckily managed to express some colostrum and got it into her via a syringe. Let’s hope more positive news today, as I’m feeling rather helpless through all this. Anyhoo, it’s looks like another gorgeous day, like yesterday, so that makes everything seem better. Have good day.


I will always remember when our twins were born, 22yrs ago, my son was tiny as his sister took all the food in mums tummy so was very small and not feeding. It amazed me how these tiny little people soon change and start feeding, they are fighters. My son is now taller than me, 6ft 5" and often blames his sister for taking too much of mums tummy food.

These little miracles are stronger than we think bless them


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Her consultant psychiatrist has written to the GP saying that he does not recommend reducing or stopping the meds, but I don't know if the GP has even read the letter. She seemed totally incompetent last time. Very pleasant, but incompetent.


That’s frightening Gwynn. Sounds a bit like my GP who’s attitude to changing meds is also, “OK, that sounds good, if you want to increase/decrease just go ahead.” Totally reactive rather than proactive. 
A couple of years ago my wife worked with a young chap who has epilepsy and was on medication. He’d not had seizures for a while so decided he didn’t need the meds and stopped taking them. He was surprised when the seizures returned. 
I’ve no idea whether, during a lucid period, it would be possible to persuade your wife not to reduce or stop her meds. 
There are lots of good people on this forum to support you.


----------



## HenryBennett

A couple of random thoughts and observations having been on this forum for 12 months now.

Great forum. But when I spotted this thread with over 3,000 pages it was extremely intimidating. I couldn’t contemplate wading through all those pages in order to understand what was going on. It took me some months to pluck up the courage to go to the last page.

I then went through the phase that most newcomers go through and, again, had to pluck up the courage to ask what “HS” means. I was bewildered by all the backslapping and even now when I see HS I think it’s a High Score on a gaming forum.

That‘s it...


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> A couple of random thoughts and observations having been on this forum for 12 months now.
> 
> Great forum. But when I spotted this thread with over 3,000 pages it was extremely intimidating. I couldn’t contemplate wading through all those pages in order to understand what was going on. It took me some months to pluck up the courage to go to the last page.
> 
> I then went through the phase that most newcomers go through and, again, had to pluck up the courage to ask what “HS” means. I was bewildered by all the backslapping and even now when I see HS I think it’s a High Score on a gaming forum.
> 
> That‘s it...


I’ve been here for a little over the year myself. 
Think I did the introduction post first and then waded in here probably reading the first page and then the most recent few and started to post. 
Personally there was nothing overwhelming about the length of this thread. Conversely it helped normalise that thinking that this was something I’d have to get in the habit of doing daily.


----------



## ColinUK

And good morning folks. 5.8 this morning. 

Feeling washed out after yesterday’s shenanigans but markedly better.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a 7.1 today

Off on the bus soon to private podiatry in town as no NHS high risk foot clinic as yet. On the way I’ll be looking out for pieces of meteorite that apparently fell on Cheltenham - I don’t actually know what that would look like! Is it a tiny bit of rock or something the size of a double decker bus?

Hope you’re all ok have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

@Flower I think if it was the size of a double decker then we’d all know about it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 .1 for me.

No repeating yesterday I hope . Levels dropped like a stone after getting up and libre sensor threw a wobbler reading double the fingerprick numbers. Interesting game this.

Have a good day everyone.
.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here. Boiler being serviced this morning, then fencer is here tomorrow to renew rotten fence posts, haven’t had such an exciting week since, probably, October.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.4 for me with a new sensor. Seems fairly accurate atm. In work for an hour meeting then back to home working for the day and staff meeting later. Very exciting   

@Gwynn please post and let us know how your wife gets on. Hopefully the GP will take notice of the Consultant. It must be difficult but please know that on this forum we support each other when we're struggling with things, diabetes related or not, and celebrate things as well so don't think we're not interested. Good luck, i hope you get it sorted x


----------



## rebrascora

8.3 for me this morning and levels were slightly above range most of the night which is very disappointing. Having hypoed the night before on 5 units and increased my daytime Levemir by 2 units to 20 to try to reduce the need for corrections I thought 4 units last night was probably still brave/risky, especially as I had been working in the garden yesterday. Clearly I didn't work hard enough!

@ColinUK Pleased you are on steady ground again with your levels and hope whatever it was has passed.

@Gwynn So sorry to hear you have such stressful concerns with your wife's mental health and medication. Really not sure I can offer anything useful other than sympathies. It sounds like a very difficult situation. Please feel free to vent/share whenever you need to.

@eggyg It must be very worrying for you, but you know that, despite the drawbacks, they are in the best place at the moment. Hopefully baby will get the hang of things soon and be able to come home.

@Michael12421 Another good reading this morning. Can we go for a hat trick tomorrow. I hope levels generally are as good as those fasting readings suggest. Also hope you are enjoying the same glorious weather we have here in the UK at the moment. It really feels like Spring here just now!


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all

8.8 here today. Will my morning levels ever sort themselves out again?


----------



## Bloden

Hi there.   A circling the drain 3.9 for me (mental image provided by @KookyCat).

@Gwynn I think some medication is too potent for GPs to have a say in. My husband had a similar problem in Spain - our GP had no idea! I hope the call goes well and the GP doesn’t meddle.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Enjoyed a change of tea last night, with my grandad not being here we changed from fish to some ham, radishes and a rather large helping of cheese coleslaw, was delicious! Was 7.1 when I tested for bed so had 5 digestives

This morning I've gotten a 6.0 so correct call to make, only 1 nightmare last night but wish they would stop!
xx


----------



## Maca44

Flower said:


> Morning all, it’s a 7.1 today
> 
> Off on the bus soon to private podiatry in town as no NHS high risk foot clinic as yet. On the way I’ll be looking out for pieces of meteorite that apparently fell on Cheltenham - I don’t actually know what that would look like! Is it a tiny bit of rock or something the size of a double decker bus?
> 
> Hope you’re all ok have a good day.


Don't get on the meteorite thinking it's a bus as you will miss your appointment


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 06:48 on a musty West Berks morning. Hopefully the mist will burn off and we'll have another sunny day. I managed to shift that 0.8lbs so over 5 stone weight loss. Time to update my signature


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> A 5.6 for me at 06:48 on a musty West Berks morning. Hopefully the mist will burn off and we'll have another sunny day. I managed to shift that 0.8lbs so over 5 stone weight loss. Time to update my signature


A pat on the virtual back is in order, it's great to see your stats they keep me going.


----------



## RirisR

6.7 for me today have a good day all


----------



## Newbie777

Morning,

Woke up at 5.00am read was 4.4.
Read taken at usual time of 7.00am it was 5.1.


----------



## EllsBells

6.3 for me this morning after 1/2 bottle red wine last night (1st alcohol since New Year) and a LOT of cheeses. Was told on the diabetes course that the BG would rise the following day - just trying to figure out when that will be. Honestly thought I'd have a shocker this morning.


----------



## Robin

EllsBells said:


> 6.3 for me this morning after 1/2 bottle red wine last night (1st alcohol since New Year) and a LOT of cheeses. Was told on the diabetes course that the BG would rise the following day - just trying to figure out when that will be. Honestly thought I'd have a shocker this morning.


The red wine probably kept it down for you, the liver stops its output of glucose while it’s busy breaking down the alcohol. One hour for each unit of alcohol was what my DSN told me.


----------



## EllsBells

Robin said:


> The red wine probably kept it down for you, the liver stops its output of glucose while it’s busy breaking down the alcohol. One hour for each unit of alcohol was what my DSN told me.


That's what I was told and then they said the liver would catch up the next day and readings would go up. I stopped drinking around 9pm and I was at 7.5 from then until 11:30. I have an enzyme in my liver that doesn't like alcohol very much (I do!) but I don't know what that actually does or doesn't do.


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> I managed to shift that 0.8lbs so over 5 stone weight loss. Time to update my signature


@adrian1der Seriously impressive. Well done you! You're an inspiration


----------



## adrian1der

Thanks @Christy


----------



## Leadinglights

Excellent article but be prepared to be bombarded with adverts for all sorts of stuff. Just what people have been saying here. I hope more G Ps and DSNs take note.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, sunny but really nippy here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 6.8 @ 8.03 today.

I need to be getting in the garden.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Morning all, sunny but really nippy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8 @ 8.03 today.
> 
> I need to be getting in the garden.


I need to know how you get your little pictures, they are so cute always x


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn is your wife's GP allowed to stop your wife's medication, I thought that this was usually prescribed and monitored by a consultant?  I hope they don't let her reduce it as that is not good.  You must post here whenever you wish with whatever you wish to say.  We are all happy to listen, reply and help.  We all do it so take heart and know that we are your virtual friends/on the phone and at your door


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> A 5.6 for me at 06:48 on a musty West Berks morning. Hopefully the mist will burn off and we'll have another sunny day. I managed to shift that 0.8lbs so over 5 stone weight loss. Time to update my signature


I hope you are very proud of yourself - you should be x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Enjoyed a change of tea last night, with my grandad not being here we changed from fish to some ham, radishes and a rather large helping of cheese coleslaw, was delicious! Was 7.1 when I tested for bed so had 5 digestives
> 
> This morning I've gotten a 6.0 so correct call to make, only 1 nightmare last night but wish they would stop!
> xx


Hi luv, do you take any other medications that could be causing your nightmares?


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 8.8 here today. Will my morning levels ever sort themselves out again?


Keep at it, they will go down x


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg I feel for you all, your daughter must be desperate to get home but there's no way they will let them out until little one is feeding.  My son didn't feed well for a number of days and he weighed 9lb 5oz at birth and they wouldn't let us out!!


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> @eggyg I feel for you all, your daughter must be desperate to get home but there's no way they will let them out until little one is feeding.  My son didn't feed well for a number of days and he weighed 9lb 5oz at birth and they wouldn't let us out!!


My daughter noticed a big difference between the two who were 5 and 6 weeks prem and the one who was full term in how strong their sucking reflex was and it took ages for them to take the feed. She did feel frustrated but persevered and fed them for 5 months. Yes, they will need to make sure that everything is Ok before letting them home.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Hi luv, do you take any other medications that could be causing your nightmares?


My perindopril doesn't mention anything in the leaflet so no lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> My perindopril doesn't mention anything in the leaflet so no lol xx


No and if that’s the only medication you take it must be something else.  Do you have them more when you are stressed or is it very hit and miss. Have you mentioned it to your GP, it’s not very nice if you are having nightmares a lot x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> No and if that’s the only medication you take it must be something else.  Do you have them more when you are stressed or is it very hit and miss. Have you mentioned it to your GP, it’s not very nice if you are having nightmares a lot x


Yup only that and insulin I'm on, I don't even take over the counter medication when I could sometimes do with it lol, I've always had nightmares growing up but can't say I'm especially stressed at the moment, no never bothered mentioning it as as I say had them all of my life so it's nothing out of the ordinary, just 2 nights ago was very distressing with them carrying on all night xx


----------



## Inamuddle

Good afternoon. I have not slept much for the last few nights. I was 9 this morning, which is still an improvement on the 12 to 14 readings i lhad been getting. Hope that your daughter gets out of hospital soon @eggyg and that you manage to have abetter sleep @Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

@Inamuddle thanks and you too! Lack of sleep is a nightmare itself! lol xx


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> @Inamuddle thanks and you too! Lack of sleep is a nightmare itself! lol xx


Do you eat lots of cheese that gives me horrendous nightmares, you mentioned cheese coleslaw ?


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> Do you eat lots of cheese that gives me horrendous nightmares, you mentioned cheese coleslaw ?


No I don't anymore, when I was trying to gain weight I did and it never had that effect on me xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Yup only that and insulin I'm on, I don't even take over the counter medication when I could sometimes do with it lol, I've always had nightmares growing up but can't say I'm especially stressed at the moment, no never bothered mentioning it as as I say had them all of my life so it's nothing out of the ordinary, just 2 nights ago was very distressing with them carrying on all night xx


Yes that didn’t sound very nice at all. Personally I would mention it, though admit I don’t know what causes them, other than some medications x


----------



## Bloden

5 stone, wow, well done @adrian1der !!!!


----------



## TinaD

4.4 this a.m. Average over 7 days 4.58. Stressful day today - hope it doesn't screw up tomorrows FBG.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Yes that didn’t sound very nice at all. Personally I would mention it, though admit I don’t know what causes them, other than some medications x


I don't see the need to mention it myself, they have far bigger things and people that need help rather than me bothering them with something that's been happening since I was a child, thanks though xx


----------



## EllsBells

EllsBells said:


> That's what I was told and then they said the liver would catch up the next day and readings would go up. I stopped drinking around 9pm and I was at 7.5 from then until 11:30. I have an enzyme in my liver that doesn't like alcohol very much (I do!) but I don't know what that actually does or doesn't do.


A-ha - I get it now. I spent most of the day running about 0.8 higher than the past few days until late afternoon. So did some exercise and spiked at 8.1 when I got back. Hoping it will now plummet (moderately) for a great fasting read tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today, nothing to add really. Have a good day x


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Another 9.2 this morning. I’m starting to get quite disheartened as I have been eating well and the weight just isn’t coming off either at the moment. I don’t know what I did when I was first diagnosed that’s so different to what I’m doing now!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. Following a strange, disconcerting and upsetting day I woke to a 12,0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Its a 5.0 this morning

The appointment for my wife with the GP yesterday was not what I expected. Some locum came on the phone and could not say or do anything but, thankfully, refered my wife back to the consultant. It was at that point that my wife admitted that she had already arranged an appointment with the consultant but had not told me. So no steps forward yesterday (or backward). 

However, I am grateful for the way things turned out as  the locum was next to useless, her GP seems to be incompetent and negligent, but the consultant seems to be very good and she trusts him.

I am still very angry at the GP (who is not an expert in mental illness) who agreed to my wife stopping her antipsychotic meds which resulted in her being sectioned some short time later. It wasn't just that. My wifes behaviour and thinking deteriorated and caused serious long term harm to the rest of the family.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning world
5.3 @ 06.30 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 
Stay safe and well.
Dez


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning!  5.3 here.

It’s my big bother’s 60th birthday today. He works with one of his daughters, so he won’t be completely on his lonesome, which is a relief. I just hope he likes the traditional Welsh blanket I got him. Once we’re all safely out of lockdown, there’ll be LOTS of catch-up parties...can’t wait!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. The return of Dawn, who has been strangely absent recently. I reckon she’s been holding illicit lockdown drinking sessions with the Diabetes Fairy, and we should dob them both in.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Recent basal reductions seem to be working for now. No silly levels either way.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Woke to a 3.8, rising to 4.8 after some juice. 
Last day of home workinh today, in work tomorrow and friday and back full time from next week.
@Gwynn i'm glad the GP wouldn't make the changes with your wife's meds. Its good she trusts the Constant though.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.9 for me today
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. 5.4.  Managed a wee lie in, was awake at 5 worrying but dozed off. Now I’m up and worrying! Thought my baby and her baby would be coming home today but unfortunately baby has jaundice and was under the UV light last night. Good news is her blood cultures came back clear and so the little one is off the antibiotics. She’s also feeding a bit better. Hopefully I’ll have good news to tell you tomorrow. In the meantime another photo. Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. 5.4.  Managed a wee lie in, was awake at 5 worrying but dozed off. Now I’m up and worrying! Thought my baby and her baby would be coming home today but unfortunately baby has jaundice and was under the UV light last night. Good news is her blood cultures came back clear and so the little one is off the antibiotics. She’s also feeding a bit better. Hopefully I’ll have good news to tell you tomorrow. In the meantime another photo. Have a great day.


I’d say she’s a very fortunate baby being born into a family so overflowing with love


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me abit moody today maybe because the sun does not have his hat on.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 and although I’ve got a day off today I’m in Zoom calls from 09:30 - 15:00. Mainly lawyers conference and talking with counsel about the case and court strategies. 
Then I’ll veg out to fluff on TV I think.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:52 Cold and foggy here in West Berkshire. Hopefully it will burn off again although we are forecast rain showers this afternoon.


----------



## casey jones

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


I test every day. Type2. Average each day between 6.5 and 7.5 but does fluctuate up to 8.5 sometimes


----------



## adrian1der

casey jones said:


> I test every day. Type2. Average each day between 6.5 and 7.5 but does fluctuate up to 8.5 sometimes


What were you this morning? As you'll see people post their morning scores and little updates by way of a check in each day


----------



## casey jones

adrian1der said:


> What were you this morning? As you'll see people post their morning scores and little updates by way of a check in each day


Not yet tested. Will be done in next half hour


----------



## ColinUK

casey jones said:


> Not yet tested. Will be done in next half hour


What time did you wake up? I'd suggest taking a reading pretty soon after waking up. For example I check mine when I go to the bathroom after getting out of bed. That then becomes a habit and it's a baseline which is a constant check. I may or may not check other times during the day and again usually just before bed.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my reading was 5.2 this morning but I am not claiming it as a House Special as it wasn't a fasting reading considering I needed to consume 6 Lift tablets and 2 malted milk biscuits through the early hours to get me there!! As you can tell by the amount of hypo treatment it was a bit of a rough night! Don't understand! A couple of nights ago I used 5 units of evening Levemir and hypoed. The next night I cut it to 4 and woke up on 8.3 having been high (9-11) all night and I had been busy in the garden the previous day which I would have expected to drop my levels. Last night I went for the middle ground at 4.5units and had 2 naughty, stubborn hypos in the 2s! No alcohol last night either so that doesn't factor into the equation.
My evening meal last night was bacon with cabbage, leeks and mushrooms. I ate really early for me at 5pm (probably a mistake) but needed 3 units of Fiasp despite there being no appreciable carbs on my plate. I was  a pretty stable 5.7 at bedtime (10.30pm) so I had a chocolate leberkuchen (left over from Christmas) 22g carbs and shot myself 1 unit of Fiasp, so effectively 12g carbs unbolused to bring my levels up. 
The DF is just not playing fair with me this morning. Inclined to agree with @Robin that DF and Dawn have likely been at an illegal rave somewhere and are both now off their heads and creating mayhem! 

@Michael12421 Your comment and morning reading suggest you were pretty stressed yesterday. Would you like to share any details of your difficult day with us? Hope you are OK and starting to feel a bit better. I hate waking up with high readings more than low ones... I know I shouldn't admit that but even though I had 2 hypos last night and obviously disturbed sleep as a result, I feel so much more positive than days when I wake high. It really seems to affect my mental outlook. 

@Gwynn So pleased that she got a locum who obviously knew they didn't know enough to make any changes. I think a GP who knows their limits of experience is better than one who is overly confident. Being referred back to the consultant is by far the best course of action and if your wife has faith in the consultant too then that has to be reassuring for everyone. 

@merrymunky The DF is testing your resolve. Stick at it! She will give up in the end and you will win and get those positive results you are desperate to see. Fingers crossed tomorrow morning will show some encouraging progress.


----------



## Inamuddle

A damp and drizzly day in Devon. 7.9 for me this morning


----------



## Michael12421

I booked a call from my doctor in mid-February and was told to wait 16 days for the call.  It was due at 11.30 yesterday but didn't happen.  Got back on the site and re-booked  a call - 15th March!!!.  I don't usually lunch but I did yesterday - just a tuna sandwich.  Got back from a walk with Missy at 4pm and started to shake and shiver.  I know that it is only 19 degrees here but my house is warm.  Took a reading and it was 14.2 so dinner was out of the question.  I was then so violently sick that I thought of going to bed but even I am not that decadent. I stayed up until 7pm but I gashed my thumb badly on a bit of metal - blood eveywhere. Was not sick in the night thank goodness.  Apart from diabetic care I have lauded the health service but now I am being let down badly.  Not a day I want repeated.


----------



## rebrascora

casey jones said:


> Not yet tested. Will be done in next half hour


Hi and welcome to the thread. As @adrian1der mentioned, we tend to post our daily morning fasting readings now rather than the original "7-day average" the title suggests. 
Ideally a fasting reading is best taken just before or as soon as you get out of bed because there is something called Dawn Phenomenon (DP) or Foot on the Floor (FOTF) syndrome which causes your levels to rise on a morning so the longer you leave it the less good your reading may be, even if you don't eat breakfast, as your liver will start to pump out glucose to help fuel your muscles for the day ahead. 
Glad you have joined us and hope to see you post again tomorrow morning. What part of the world are you in? Hope you are in the west as I think they are getting sunshine today whereas here in the north east it is cool and dull and not expected to get any better as the day goes on unfortunately. Last few days have been glorious though!


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I booked a call from my doctor in mid-February and was told to wait 16 days for the call.  It was due at 11.30 yesterday but didn't happen.  Got back on the site and re-booked  a call - 15th March!!!.  I don't usually lunch but I did yesterday - just a tuna sandwich.  Got back from a walk with Missy at 4pm and started to shake and shiver.  I know that it is only 19 degrees here but my house is warm.  Took a reading and it was 14.2 so dinner was out of the question.  I was then so violently sick that I thought of going to bed but even I am not that decadent. I stayed up until 7pm but I gashed my thumb badly on a bit of metal - blood eveywhere. Was not sick in the night thank goodness.  Apart from diabetic care I have lauded the health service but now I am being let down badly.  Not a day I want repeated.


That is a bit of a bummer! Hope you booked the March appointment and it goes to plan.

As regards not having dinner because your reading was high, if you tested at 4pm on your return from the walk when you felt unwell, then a conservative correction then should have brought you down to a reasonable level to have an evening meal. There is no reason why you should go to bed without food unless you don't feel like eating anything and even then it might be wise to bolus and have some carbs like some juice or a biscuit or cake. Having been sick after lunch (and knowing you, probably didn't have any breakfast) your body would be going into famine mode overnight and your liver will have been working overtime to produce glucose and may now be depleted, so please go steady on any corrections/bolus injections today as you could easily swing the other way. Be particularly careful when you are out in the campo this afternoon walking Missy as that is when a hypo could hit you. Please test before you go and make sure you have jelly babies with you and consciously monitor how you are feeling whilst you are out. I know it is easy to get distracted but please be more aware today after that bad day yesterday.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, proper nippy here but bright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7.1 @ 9.56 all 6s and 7s with oversleeping. Mum and I have to stop reading so late!

edit/
@SueEK I pinch them from all over... I save to my hard drive and then just upload, doesn't take a minute.  I pinched this one from Northie yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Awwwww, she’s beautiful @eggyg.   

I hope today is better than yesterday @Michael12421!


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> Good morning all, proper nippy here but bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.1 @ 9.56 all 6s and 7s with oversleeping. Mum and I have to stop reading so late!
> 
> edit/
> @SueEK I pinch them from all over... I save to my hard drive and then just upload, doesn't take a minute. View attachment 16336 I pinched this one from Northie yesterday.


You lost me on hard drive, I’ll just have to enjoy yours as I’m a technophobe lol x


----------



## Ditto

> You lost me on hard drive



 Save to documents. It's really easy. Or just copy and paste from my posts. I do that a lot.


----------



## EllsBells

Anitram said:


> Do you not test on waking (fasting test)? I don't see any value in testing after I've been up for a while, especially if I've eaten.



I'm a slow starter in the morning so I've been testing after getting out of bed, p, feeding the cats and a weigh-in, so around 20 minutes after getting out of bed. I can't face that much co-ordination before all that - especially as hands are covered in barrier cream and contaminants. I was getting rogue readings before I figured that out.


----------



## Kaylz

@EllsBells creams unless they contain honey etc shouldn't really make that much of a difference, being Type 1 I've had to test through the night or on waking before washing my hands and it's still shown the way I've felt was correct xx


----------



## EllsBells

Kaylz said:


> @EllsBells creams unless they contain honey etc shouldn't really make that much of a difference, being Type 1 I've had to test through the night or on waking before washing my hands and it's still shown the way I've felt was correct xx


Cats, on the other hand, are always covered in ick. I was wiping fingers with a non-alcoholic cleansing wipe that turns out to have sucralose in it or something of that ilk.


----------



## Kaylz

EllsBells said:


> Cats, on the other hand, are always covered in ick. I was wiping fingers with a non-alcoholic cleansing wipe that turns out to have sucralose in it or something of that ilk.


Can't say I've ever noticed my cats always covered in ick at any point throughout the years and besides I'd willingly test after touching my cat if I couldn't wash my hands, don't really have the option to when visual disturbances and shaking starts, it isn't necessity to wash EVERY time before you prick especially if you've only been in your bed, you could even adopt the approach of prick, wipe the first drop of blood away with a tissue and then milking a fresh drop out xx


----------



## MAC2020

Anitram said:


> Do you not test on waking (fasting test)? I don't see any value in testing after I've been up for a while, especially if I've eaten.


Btw, how many hours are required for a fasting waking test? Is it 8,10 or 12hrs?


----------



## freesia

Long day at the laptop today. Yaawwwnnn and streeeetch. ..
@eggyg,she is absolutely beautiful
@Michael12421  hope you're feeling better


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> View attachment 16337 Save to documents. It's really easy. Or just copy and paste from my posts. I do that a lot.


 Oh yeah.


----------



## MAC2020

adrian1der said:


> A 5.5 for me at 06:51. After several weeks of being 15st 4lbs plus or minus a pound my body has finally decided to give in and start loosing weight again. Dropped below 15st this morning with a 14st 13.8lbs   If I can shift that 0.8lbs I'll hit the 5st weight loss - only another stone to go!
> 
> It's a grey day in West Berks but the low cloud is meant to burn off later so hopefully we'll see the sun


So what exactly is your secret @adrian1der?! That's a heck of a lot of weight to lose in 7 months. I'm struggling to lose 3st in 2 years (including a year of lockdown and a stressful worklife inbalance ) let alone 5st!! You must be doing something fabulously well? Do hunger suppressing meds help - if there's such a thing?


----------



## SueEK

Yes


----------



## MAC2020

I found this in the weight loss group by @adrian1der back in Aug 2020

"Well done Colin. I had my second positive result on Wednesday of this week but was already on a diet. My old house was 10 minutes from the Gym but we moved last year and it is now nearly an hour. When I worked out the cost of a family membership I dropped it and bought an exercise bike which arrived at the end of July. I was 19 and a half stone. Very pleased to see a number starting with 17 stone this morning! OK, 17 stone 13lbs is still probably 4 stone above where I need to be but proud to be moving in the right direction! *Low carbs and lots of exercise seems to be, for me, the way to get my weight under control*"


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Enjoyed a change of tea last night, with my grandad not being here we changed from fish to some ham, radishes and a rather large helping of cheese coleslaw, was delicious! Was 7.1 when I tested for bed so had 5 digestives
> 
> This morning I've gotten a 6.0 so correct call to make, only 1 nightmare last night but wish they would stop!
> xx


Hope the nightmares go away soon x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.2 for me this morning good start to the day ( even if it is a bit early ) . Yesterday had levels of 7.3 in the morning the only difference was I had a small amount of steak at tea the night before . Meat does not agree with me in the evening


----------



## Deleted member 25429

MAC2020 said:


> I found this in the weight loss group by @adrian1der back in Aug 2020
> 
> "Well done Colin. I had my second positive result on Wednesday of this week but was already on a diet. My old house was 10 minutes from the Gym but we moved last year and it is now nearly an hour. When I worked out the cost of a family membership I dropped it and bought an exercise bike which arrived at the end of July. I was 19 and a half stone. Very pleased to see a number starting with 17 stone this morning! OK, 17 stone 13lbs is still probably 4 stone above where I need to be but proud to be moving in the right direction! *Low carbs and lots of exercise seems to be, for me, the way to get my weight under control*"


Congratulations


----------



## Maca44

3.7 and up early to get a 50min jog on treadmill in after breakfast and bake a Keto loaf before work this afternoon sounds simple but that's a hard day for me   .


----------



## Veenorthants

Morning 8.2 
Have a good day


----------



## HenryBennett

6.2 here. A little higher than I’d like after just steak & salad for tea yesterday. I’ve just come off the blood thinners and wonder if that makes a difference, along with muscle pains that I’ve not had since after my HA last year and going on the blood thinners?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.8 for me. Off to work this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.5. Hmmm’d and ahhh’d at bedtime on a 6.9 whether to have a ginger nut, I decided against it, I wasn’t feeling it. Correct decision. Not much news on the baby front. Had a tearful telephone conversation, both of us, with daughter yesterday. Baby still under lamp for jaundice, everything came out how she was desperate to come home, she couldn’t sleep, worried about baby etc etc. It was awful. Then an hour later I received another call, it was like she was a different girl, baby out from under lamp and things were looking good. I think the blub did her the world of good. We have everything crossed for discharge today, one more test at 9am for jaundice and if the markers are looking good, they’re coming home! Oh, and we may have a name, I will let you know as soon as it’s confirmed. Clue: it has royal connections.  Prize for guessing correctly. ( That’s a blatant lie)!  Thanks for all your well wishes and reassurances, they’ve kept me going. Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.8 for me and a kilo down so 93.1kg after being flat for a little while. 

Off to the GP for bloods for the old HbA1C and booking the diabetes review. Hoping the nurse won’t want to weigh me today and I’ll have enough time to get into the 80s before that happens. 

Oh and I see to have miracle flowers. Bought a bunch from Waitrose three weeks ago tomorrow and they’re still going strong. Ok so I’ve removed some of the foliage and now only have the blooms but there’s no sign of them going over. I’m seriously impressed!

Not working today and hoping that the rain does ease off so that I can go on a lovely Thames side walk a little later.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 5.5. Hmmm’d and ahhh’d at bedtime on a 6.9 whether to have a ginger nut, I decided against it, I wasn’t feeling it. Correct decision. Not much news on the baby front. Had a tearful telephone conversation, both of us, with daughter yesterday. Baby still under lamp for jaundice, everything came out how she was desperate to come home, she couldn’t sleep, worried about baby etc etc. It was awful. Then an hour later I received another call, it was like she was a different girl, baby out from under lamp and things were looking good. I think the blub did her the world of good. We have everything crossed for discharge today, one more test at 9am for jaundice and if the markers are looking good, they’re coming home! Oh, and we may have a name, I will let you know as soon as it’s confirmed. Clue: it has royal connections.  Prize for guessing correctly. ( That’s a blatant lie)!  Thanks for all your well wishes and reassurances, they’ve kept me going. Have a great day.


I’m guessing!

1. Catherine
2. Elizabeth 
3. Eugenie 
4. Fergie
5. Megan
6. Charles
7. Diana
8. Sandringham (Sandra for short)


----------



## Gwynn

I was doing so well with the HS. But now...oh well, 4.9 for me this morning. That's ok.

Just updated my App to include cholesterol analysis because my cholesterol was reported as slightly high. I now can clearly see where my diet has been poor in regard to cholesterol. I will try to sort that out going forwards. It will be interesting to see if I succeed when they retest in September.

The App stuff is fascinating. It illuminates so much that seems hidden. 

I have been doing this one update since 4am. I must be very 'sad' because I enjoy it so much, but especially enjoy the challenge of problem solving that it presents.

Breakfast time now.... 10 eggs, a side of beef, 3pts of full fat milk, 1Kg cheese,  er, not!!


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> I was doing so well with the HS. But now...oh well, 4.9 for me this morning. That's ok.
> 
> Just updated my App to include cholesterol analysis because my cholesterol was reported as slightly high. I now can clearly see where my diet has been poor in regard to cholesterol. I will try to sort that out going forwards. It will be interesting to see if I succeed when they retest in September.
> 
> The App stuff is fascinating. It illuminates so much that seems hidden.
> 
> I have been doing this one update since 4am. I must be very 'sad' because I enjoy it so much, but especially enjoy the challenge of problem solving that it presents.
> 
> Breakfast time now.... 10 eggs, a side of beef, 3pts of full fat milk, 1Kg cheese,  er, not!!


Which app do you use?
And how are things this morning in general?


----------



## Gwynn

Hi, its an App I have designed and written myself in Excel VBA.

Things are not too bad this morning but my wife was not so good again yesterday. Very suspicious of me asking her how she felt when she had just got up. Her suspicions flavoured her whole day. Sad. I have to be very careful what I say. Still, today is another day and I proclaim it will be a good day!!!


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Hi, its an App I have designed and written myself in Excel VBA.
> 
> Things are not too bad this morning but my wife was not so good again yesterday. Very suspicious of me asking her how she felt when she had just got up. Her suspicions flavoured her whole day. Sad. I have to be very careful what I say. Still, today is another day and I proclaim it will be a good day!!!


And lo, it was a good day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning. 
Fingers crossed @eggyg that your daughter and her baby can get home today. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here.
@ColinUK has nabbed all the good ideas, @eggyg. Leaving me casting a bit further back in time.
Victoria?
Matilda?
Bouddica?


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 after dropping my evening Levemir down to 3units last night. Very uniform sloping line on my Libre graph from when I went to bed and I slept like the dead! The annoying thing is that I woke just over an hour earlier and scanned and got a reading of 4.2 which I fully intended to treat with a couple of glucose tabs which are on the bedside table but I was so sleepy that I dropped back off before I reached for them.... literally in a matter of seconds and yet I clearly remember having the thought. I haven't had a really sound sleep like that for a while and it used to be the norm, but obviously not ideal when I let a hypo happen because I am so zonked!

@eggyg So pleased things are sounding more positive. That first phone call must have been torture for you as a mother, just wanting to give her a hug and reassure her and not being able to. So pleased the second call happened not long after. I imagine you must have been pretty inconsolable in between. These are hard times!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

Oo, Oo, the Bee Bombs arrived yesterday with a free packet of miniature sunflower seeds, how exciting. Just need a bag of potting compost and a dry day, so will have to wait til the end of the week. 

@eggyg I’m glad to hear your daughter’s feeling much more positive. The most popular Welsh names are the ones that anyone can pronounce LOL  Ffion, Rhiannon, Bronwen. I’m guessing Alexandra for your little granddaughter/bundle of gorgeousness.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.8 here.
> 
> Oo, Oo, the Bee Bombs arrived yesterday with a free packet of miniature sunflower seeds, how exciting. Just need a bag of potting compost and a dry day, so will have to wait til the end of the week.
> 
> @eggyg I’m glad to hear your daughter’s feeling much more positive. The most popular Welsh names are the ones that anyone can pronounce LOL  Ffion, Rhiannon, Bronwen. I’m guessing Alexandra for your little granddaughter/bundle of gorgeousness.


What seeds are in the bee bombs?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Have woken with a sore throat,  filled my vape tank last night and an hour or so later coil went on the turn, will get it changed shortly hopefully!

9.0 for me today
xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m guessing!
> 
> 1. Catherine
> 2. Elizabeth
> 3. Eugenie
> 4. Fergie
> 5. Megan
> 6. Charles
> 7. Diana
> 8. Sandringham (Sandra for short)


Miles away. Thank goodness!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here.
> @ColinUK has nabbed all the good ideas, @eggyg. Leaving me casting a bit further back in time.
> Victoria?
> Matilda?
> Bouddica?


No. Again miles away.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.8 here.
> 
> Oo, Oo, the Bee Bombs arrived yesterday with a free packet of miniature sunflower seeds, how exciting. Just need a bag of potting compost and a dry day, so will have to wait til the end of the week.
> 
> @eggyg I’m glad to hear your daughter’s feeling much more positive. The most popular Welsh names are the ones that anyone can pronounce LOL  Ffion, Rhiannon, Bronwen. I’m guessing Alexandra for your little granddaughter/bundle of gorgeousness.


No Welsh names this time, my grandson is Rhys though. Not Alexandra, already a one in the family, as there is an Alexander!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Miles away. Thank goodness!


Damn!


----------



## MAC2020

5.3 today.
@eggyg 
Louise
Isabella
Grace
Caroline
Helena
Alice
Anastasia
Esther
Sofia?


----------



## HenryBennett

@eggyg my guess is a day of the week or month of the year.


----------



## ColinUK

After much consideration I think she’s going to be named in honour of her grandma @eggyg  so she’s going to be called either Albumen, Whisk or Soft Peaks.


----------



## Maca44

What about Maca44 that's a nice name


----------



## eggyg

E


ColinUK said:


> After much consideration I think she’s going to be named in honour of her grandma @eggyg  so she’s going to be called either Albumen, Whisk or Soft Peaks.


Eggcellent idea or are you just yolking? It’s a smashing idea though and it cracked me up!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, @eggyg so pleased to hear mum and baby should be home soon. Your daughter needed that good cry, it does us all good to let it all out and who best to do that with than your mum, hard for you though. Hope to hear very soon that they are back home where they belong.  No idea on the name but looking forward to finding out x

Strange day for me yesterday. Had quite bad pain in my low abdomen at work, hurt to walk etc. Cutting a long story short my GP thinks I possibly have appendicitis but there is no definitive test for it. Urgent bloods showed no increase in inflammatory markers so a ‘wait and see’ approach. Has sent off for an urgent ultrasound as the other thing it possibly could be is something to do with my ovary.  No idea - not as bad today but definitely there in the background. Not at work until next week so will just take it easy and hope it goes away!!

Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> @eggyg my guess is a day of the week or month of the year.


No but April had appeared in the original list. You’re thinking of a couple of minor royals aren’t you? Autumn and August? On the right track in that way. 
Funnily enough I wanted to call our eldest daughter Tuesday, this was 37 years ago and I changed my mind as I thought maybe a bit too avant garde for a provincial northern town. I did put that forward to youngest daughter but she wouldn’t have it!


----------



## eggyg

MAC2020 said:


> 5.3 today.
> @eggyg
> Louise
> Isabella
> Grace
> Caroline
> Helena
> Alice
> Anastasia
> Esther
> Sofia?


No sorry, although Grace is one of my favourite names but I couldn’t use it as our surname begins with a G. GG!!! We already have an Isabelle and a Sofia! We have a big family.


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> So what exactly is your secret @adrian1der?! That's a heck of a lot of weight to lose in 7 months. I'm struggling to lose 3st in 2 years (including a year of lockdown and a stressful worklife inbalance ) let alone 5st!! You must be doing something fabulously well? Do hunger suppressing meds help - if there's such a thing?


Eat less and exercise more   

I've gone low(ish) carb, smaller portions and three days on the exercise bike followed by a day of yoga then back on the bike for three days again. I do a 30 minute class, a ten minute cool down ride and then a post ride stretch totalling 45 minutes a day. On yoga days it is usually two twenty minute classes and then a 5 minute core strength workout although last time I did a 30 minute yoga flow, ten minutes of pilates and then a 5 minute core strength (45 minutes again!)


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all, @eggyg so pleased to hear mum and baby should be home soon. Your daughter needed that good cry, it does us all good to let it all out and who best to do that with than your mum, hard for you though. Hope to hear very soon that they are back home where they belong.  No idea on the name but looking forward to finding out x
> 
> Strange day for me yesterday. Had quite bad pain in my low abdomen at work, hurt to walk etc. Cutting a long story short my GP thinks I possibly have appendicitis but there is no definitive test for it. Urgent bloods showed no increase in inflammatory markers so a ‘wait and see’ approach. Has sent off for an urgent ultrasound as the other thing it possibly could be is something to do with my ovary.  No idea - not as bad today but definitely there in the background. Not at work until next week so will just take it easy and hope it goes away!!
> 
> Have a good day all x


I didn’t like your post Sue as there’s nothing to like. Hope they get you sorted out, a friend of mine had his appendix out last week. From going into A&E with pain and having op was just 48 hours. All went smoothly and he’s recovering well. I hope you don’t need an op though. Take care. Xx


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> What about Maca44 that's a nice name


It’s a beautiful name but it’s unique to you and I don’t want to take that away from you.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Charlotte
Sophie
Isabella
Beatrix
Duke of Edinburgh


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> After much consideration I think she’s going to be named in honour of her grandma @eggyg  so she’s going to be called either Albumen, Whisk or Soft Peaks.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Charlotte
> Sophie
> Isabella
> Beatrix
> Duke of Edinburgh


Damn! You’ve guessed correctly. It’s the Duke of Edinburgh!


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 6.2 for me today at 07:00. The wife had an early start this morning so the alarm went off at 04:30. Didn't really get back to sleep so totally exhausted which might have something to do with it. A cold and grey morning in West Berks today.

@eggyg Zara?


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> No but April had appeared in the original list. You’re thinking of a couple of minor royals aren’t you? Autumn and August? On the right track in that way.
> Funnily enough I wanted to call our eldest daughter Tuesday, this was 37 years ago and I changed my mind as I thought maybe a bit too avant garde for a provincial northern town. I did put that forward to youngest daughter but she wouldn’t have it!


Not as green as I am cabbage looking!!


----------



## RirisR

6.8 today on this chilly morning


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> No but April had appeared in the original list. You’re thinking of a couple of minor royals aren’t you? Autumn and August? On the right track in that way.
> Funnily enough I wanted to call our eldest daughter Tuesday, this was 37 years ago and I changed my mind as I thought maybe a bit too avant garde for a provincial northern town. I did put that forward to youngest daughter but she wouldn’t have it!


Savannah or Isla?
or
Mia or Lena?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Savannah or Isla?
> or
> Mia or Lena?


Ooh Robin, you’re on the right track.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.2 for me today at 07:00. The wife had an early start this morning so the alarm went off at 04:30. Didn't really get back to sleep so totally exhausted which might have something to do with it. A cold and grey morning in West Berks today.


adrian1der said:


> @eggyg Zara?


Hurrah!!! We have a winner! Zara it is. Just awaiting 100% confirmation but I asked again this morning and it was still Zara. Now trying to think of a middle name, we could be some time! Well done, I’m awarding you an honorary HS for that!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A 6.2 for me today at 07:00. The wife had an early start this morning so the alarm went off at 04:30. Didn't really get back to sleep so totally exhausted which might have something to do with it. A cold and grey morning in West Berks today.
> 
> Hurrah!!! We have a winner! Zara it is. Just awaiting 100% confirmation but I asked again this morning and it was still Zara. Now trying to think of a middle name, we could be some time! Well done, I’m awarding you an honorary HS for that!


Zara is a lovely name. And she seems very down to earth like her mother. Many, many years ago I took a photo of Princess Ann at a horse show. She was very grumpy and shouted at me!

Middle name? Based on suggestions above I reckon Zara Duke of Edinburgh has a ring to it.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Zara is a lovely name. And she seems very down to earth like her mother. Many, many years ago I took a photo of Princess Ann at a horse show. She was very grumpy and shouted at me!
> 
> Middle name? Based on suggestions above I reckon Zara Duke of Edinburgh has a ring to it.


Funnily enough son in law is called Phillip. So who knows?


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 5.5. Hmmm’d and ahhh’d at bedtime on a 6.9 whether to have a ginger nut, I decided against it, I wasn’t feeling it. Correct decision. Not much news on the baby front. Had a tearful telephone conversation, both of us, with daughter yesterday. Baby still under lamp for jaundice, everything came out how she was desperate to come home, she couldn’t sleep, worried about baby etc etc. It was awful. Then an hour later I received another call, it was like she was a different girl, baby out from under lamp and things were looking good. I think the blub did her the world of good. We have everything crossed for discharge today, one more test at 9am for jaundice and if the markers are looking good, they’re coming home! Oh, and we may have a name, I will let you know as soon as it’s confirmed. Clue: it has royal connections.  Prize for guessing correctly. ( That’s a blatant lie)!  Thanks for all your well wishes and reassurances, they’ve kept me going. Have a great day.


Pleased things are progressing well, jaundice can be a thing but the lamp treatment does seem effective but it is a waiting game for the test results. My granddaughter was under the lamp, but we were told to keep an eye on her once home. One morning we thought she looked a bit yellow and mentioned to the health visitor who asked what colour was the room and when we said yellow, she laughed and said 'there you go then'. Because she is mixed race it was quite hard to tell.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, late reporting in with an 8.1 although fingerprick after cat feeding 4.6. New sensor on probation.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Just had a call from the hospital to book me in for an ultrasound next Tuesday - 6 days from referral  - impressed!!


----------



## Lanny

10:05 BS 5.2  That’s a LOVELY shock! I hoped for a nice reading & DID NOT expect a House Special!

First off, I know I’ve been absent for a few days!  Spring has definitely started & with it the hayfever/allergy season has also started, with a bang in my case, & I ended up with an eye infection that spread to both eyes! Started with the left & through rubbing, although I tried hard NOT to, it spread to the right as well! With copious eyedrops it now starting to come under control but, had to stop all screens for a few days & I just listened to audiobooks so I wouldn’t get too bored: had 2 months of this way back in 2011 when my first cataract crept up on me unbeknownst until I woke to a complete white out in my right eye one morning; relief after diagnosis & expedited eye op! My BS was a bit erratic in the mornings when I woke until I finally either/&/or got my insulin increases right/getting better; might even need to start dialling the doses back a bit now! Just breaking the screens embargo this morning & posting now! Yesterday’s waking was 06:57 BS 9.4, the before 04:19 BS 8.9, 01/03/21 08:35 BS 7.1.

Haven’t caught up on this tread yet & will later: slowly as my eyes are JUST beginning to feel the strain writing this post; you know how slow I am normally & I’m even slower today! Having to correct quite a lot of typos along the way; bet you SOME will still slip by me as I’m a bit foggy still! 

A lateish Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> No Welsh names this time, my grandson is Rhys though. Not Alexandra, already a one in the family, as there is an Alexander!


You guys have got TASTE!  

Doing a happy dance @Lanny to celebrate your HS. Woohoo!


----------



## Kaylz

Congrats on the HS @Lanny xx


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> What seeds are in the bee bombs?


28 varieties of U.K. Native Seeds - I think the website said around 70% perennial. I got them from the Gower Flower Company, plug, plug.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @Lanny glad your eyes are feeling a bit better, we missed you and your emojis x


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on the HS @Lanny


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  congrats on the HS!!


----------



## Newbie777

Good morning,

My read was 5.2 and today I turned 50

Had my GP review yesterday and he gave me the all clear for stopping the Glicizide, thanks for everybody on this forum!

I also gave him my average reads since 1 Feb, per fortnight and he was really only interested in my few highest reads 2 hours after eating or evening which were both 8.9 respectely, never mind

Also agreed for HbA1c and Chlorestral test to be done next week, but as this taking into account the family all you can eat holiday to Tenerife in December, not sure my reads will be that much lower than 102.

Also some other good news, I have been given green light for my eyes from the Eye hospital yesterday, so can walk and exercise a bit again now.

Also I am going for it today, having two small jacket potatoes for lunch with loads of butter and cheese, also will have a small slice of cake, not too concerned about how high my reads go today.

My personal opinion, life can be difficult and challenging, but enjoyment should also be celebrated too.

I will go back to my sad routine tomorrow!

Have a great day everyone.❤️


----------



## Kaylz

@Newbie777 congrats on the HS and Happy Birthday! xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Newbie777 congratulations on the HS and a very Happy Birthday


----------



## Leadinglights

Bloden said:


> 28 varieties of U.K. Native Seeds - I think the website said around 70% perennial. I got them from the Gower Flower Company, plug, plug.


Thanks for the recommendation, it will make a super birthday present for my granddaughter.


----------



## Newbie777

Congrats @Lanny  on your HS!


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday @Newbie777 & congratulations go to my fellow HS holder as well!


----------



## Lanny

Just caught up on this thread! 

Just a general PS:- Also been loving your little pictures @Ditto & LOVED others getting in on the act: you know I love my emoji’s & usually pepper my posts with them; verbalise my own as I’ve always lamented how few of the official ones there are for use on these forums & I’ve never let THAT stop me from fully expressing myself! You’ll definitely KNOW something’s up/not right or very serious if there are no emoji’s in any post of mine!  YES, I CAN be serious sometimes!


----------



## SueEK

@Newbie777 many congrats on the HS and coming off some of your medication and of course a very happy big birthday x


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you very much for the kind comments and best wishes.❤️❤️❤️

I know I am getting old when Life Insurance letters come, also my son gave me a pocket watch today as a present, not too sure whether to say thanks or ask how old do you think I am .lol


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all.  Happy Birthday @Newbie777 & congratulations to you and @Lanny on the HS. 

7.3 @ 5.33 for me.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Lanny and @Newbie777 on the HSs

and a very happy birthday to @Newbie777


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you very much, sorry been in work today but off tomm and weekend.

BG upto 9.4 after two hours of eating jacket potato, so am good with that, cake to follow later.

Thank you all for your kindness and support❤️


----------



## Bloden

Leadinglights said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, it will make a super birthday present for my granddaughter.


I couldn’t access the Gower Flower website the other day, but they sell on amazon too.  

Happy birthday @Newbie777 !!!!!


----------



## MAC2020

adrian1der said:


> Eat less and exercise more
> 
> I've gone low(ish) carb, smaller portions and three days on the exercise bike followed by a day of yoga then back on the bike for three days again. I do a 30 minute class, a ten minute cool down ride and then a post ride stretch totalling 45 minutes a day. On yoga days it is usually two twenty minute classes and then a 5 minute core strength workout although last time I did a 30 minute yoga flow, ten minutes of pilates and then a 5 minute core strength (45 minutes again!)


Doh!!

Do you have a peloton?


----------



## MAC2020

Happy birthday @Newbie777  and congrats on HS to you and @Lanny!!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 10:05 BS 5.2  That’s a LOVELY shock! I hoped for a nice reading & DID NOT expect a House Special!
> 
> First off, I know I’ve been absent for a few days!  Spring has definitely started & with it the hayfever/allergy season has also started, with a bang in my case, & I ended up with an eye infection that spread to both eyes! Started with the left & through rubbing, although I tried hard NOT to, it spread to the right as well! With copious eyedrops it now starting to come under control but, had to stop all screens for a few days & I just listened to audiobooks so I wouldn’t get too bored: had 2 months of this way back in 2011 when my first cataract crept up on me unbeknownst until I woke to a complete white out in my right eye one morning; relief after diagnosis & expedited eye op! My BS was a bit erratic in the mornings when I woke until I finally either/&/or got my insulin increases right/getting better; might even need to start dialling the doses back a bit now! Just breaking the screens embargo this morning & posting now! Yesterday’s waking was 06:57 BS 9.4, the before 04:19 BS 8.9, 01/03/21 08:35 BS 7.1.
> 
> Haven’t caught up on this tread yet & will later: slowly as my eyes are JUST beginning to feel the strain writing this post; you know how slow I am normally & I’m even slower today! Having to correct quite a lot of typos along the way; bet you SOME will still slip by me as I’m a bit foggy still!
> 
> A lateish Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Congratulations on your HS, and glad to see you back.


----------



## eggyg

Newbie777 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> My read was 5.2 and today I turned 50
> 
> Had my GP review yesterday and he gave me the all clear for stopping the Glicizide, thanks for everybody on this forum!
> 
> I also gave him my average reads since 1 Feb, per fortnight and he was really only interested in my few highest reads 2 hours after eating or evening which were both 8.9 respectely, never mind
> 
> Also agreed for HbA1c and Chlorestral test to be done next week, but as this taking into account the family all you can eat holiday to Tenerife in December, not sure my reads will be that much lower than 102.
> 
> Also some other good news, I have been given green light for my eyes from the Eye hospital yesterday, so can walk and exercise a bit again now.
> 
> Also I am going for it today, having two small jacket potatoes for lunch with loads of butter and cheese, also will have a small slice of cake, not too concerned about how high my reads go today.
> 
> My personal opinion, life can be difficult and challenging, but enjoyment should also be celebrated too.
> 
> I will go back to my sad routine tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great day everyone.❤️


Congratulations on both accounts. Happy lockdown big birthday, I had a big lockdown birthday last year, looks like my next one “ big one +1” is also going to be in lockdown. Next month. Ach, it’s only another day.


----------



## Newbie777

eggyg said:


> Congratulations on both accounts. Happy lockdown big birthday, I had a big lockdown birthday last year, looks like my next one “ big one +1” is also going to be in lockdown. Next month. Ach, it’s only another day.


Thank you very much @eggyg,

Well let's hope your birthday works out as best as it can.

My kids have been busy to though..

Am so so lucky to have my beautiful family living all at home


----------



## freesia

@SueEK sorry to hear you're not well. I'm glad you got an appointment through quickly.
@eggyg, Zara is a lovely name   i'm glad your daughter felt better after her good cry.
@Lanny congratulations on your HS
@Newbie777 congratulations on your HS and Happy Birthday


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you very much @freesia


----------



## eggyg

Newbie777 said:


> Thank you very much @eggyg,
> 
> Well let's hope your birthday works out as best as it can.
> 
> My kids have been busy to though..
> 
> Am so so lucky to have my beautiful family living all at home


Wow! Looks amazing.


----------



## Newbie777

Thank you, God knows how long they took, they put them up individualy and they do look fanatastic.

Also tried one of the nice cupcakes made for me, unfortunately I found out afterwards that they were gluten free rather than low carb, oh well you can't have them all.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny and @Newbie777 Many congratulations on your House Specials and fancy getting one on your birthday Niaz! Good going! Looks like your family have made a real effort for your special day. Many happy returns! Don't worry about the cup cake. Birthday and Christmas are the 2 days in the year when you are allowed to be a bit naughty. Enjoy!


----------



## Newbie777

rebrascora said:


> @Lanny and @Newbie777 Many congratulations on your House Specials and fancy getting one on your birthday Niaz! Good going! Looks like your family have made a real effort for your special day. Many happy returns! Don't worry about the cup cake. Birthday and Christmas are the 2 days in the year when you are allowed to be a bit naughty. Enjoy!


Hello @rebrascora, thankyou, very kind indeed.

Yes, was not expecting the HS read, only had  2 in past four weeks..

My family work hard and have done a fantastic job, we are working class people and proud of it, somtimes money has been tight, but it is not everything in life, personally I think it is the shared experiences that are key, something to cherish and remember. I know I am lucky and so so grateful.❤️❤️

Also, we are a family of big eaters and everything that enters our house fattens up- as there is loads of home cooked food to enjoy. Also in the past that includes  overweight goldfish and love finches (in fact we left the cage open one day by mistake and bird was too fat to fly out, oops).

I am greedy,  so I celebrate Birthdays and Christmas, plus our 2 Eid festivals Muslim celebrations) and everything else, have to be a bit cautious now though.


----------



## Christy

Hi @Newbie777   and birthday & HS congratulations I like the sound of your home life but I'd really like to see the fat goldfish. Your posts make me chuckle!


----------



## Newbie777

Christy said:


> Hi @Newbie777   and birthday & HS congratulations I like the sound of your home life but I'd really like to see the fat goldfish. Your posts make istme chuckle!


Hello @Christy, thankyou very much

The Goldfish have sadly died, but did last 5 years.

The kids are not allowed to have any more pets, the last time they kept on asking about  keeping a rabbit and I said NO, as it is cruelty


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 for me Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s Friday and a 5.8 here. Have a good day.


----------



## Maca44

3.8 I like Fridays


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1 this morning


----------



## Newbie777

Good morning a high 7.3 (as expected)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning. Maybe 5.2 and a bit? No, 5.3. I just wanted an  HS.

Off with my wife this afternoon for her first Covid jab. I was amazed that there was no fuss over the invitation. Normally (?) She will see a conspiracy in such things and be very opposed. Thankfully this time it all went smoothly. A big stress gone, well, we haven't got there yet and she does have a record of changing her mind and messing up the best of plans. Here's hoping....


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 for me this morning but slept like the dead again and feel really refreshed. 
I've got the farrier coming this morning to replace shoes on Rascal and haylage and straw delivery then I absolutely must hit the shops for cat food if not for Barbara food. Fridge is empty but most importantly Tiger and Lulu are hungry! Placating them with treat sticks this morning might just tide me over until this afternoon when I get to Lidl..... Or I might pop into the village shop and get some "Go Cat" which they love but then they turn their noses up at their normal food for a few days afterwards. Farm cats don't get the luxury of choosing which brand/type of food they get! I don't allow picky animals.... they get what they are given and if they don't eat it today, they should be hungry enough to eat it tomorrow! I'm a hard woman! Just as well I don't have kids. Same rules would apply !


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> 5.3 this morning. Maybe 5.2 and a bit? No, 5.3. I just wanted an  HS.
> 
> Off with my wife this afternoon for her first Covid jab. I was amazed that there was no fuss over the invitation. Normally (?) She will see a conspiracy in such things and be very opposed. Thankfully this time it all went smoothly. A big stress gone, well, we haven't got there yet and she does have a record of changing her mind and messing up the best of plans. Here's hoping....


Good luck, even these simple things must be very difficult for you, hope it all goes well.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.8 for me this morning. In work again today so will catch up later.
Have a good day all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Off with my wife this afternoon for her first Covid jab


Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> 3.4 for me this morning but slept like the dead again and feel really refreshed.
> I've got the farrier coming this morning to replace shoes on Rascal and haylage and straw delivery then I absolutely must hit the shops for cat food if not for Barbara food. Fridge is empty but most importantly Tiger and Lulu are hungry! Placating them with treat sticks this morning might just tide me over until this afternoon when I get to Lidl..... Or I might pop into the village shop and get some "Go Cat" which they love but then they turn their noses up at their normal food for a few days afterwards. Farm cats don't get the luxury of choosing which brand/type of food they get! I don't allow picky animals.... they get what they are given and if they don't eat it today, they should be hungry enough to eat it tomorrow! I'm a hard woman! Just as well I don't have kids. Same rules would apply !


I like your thinking regarding cats, my wife constantly buys this posh cat food if they turn their nose up at breakfast then they want it all the time, some of the cat food she buys them even appeals to me as it smells so nice so I must look at the carb content to save waist  . I say there are plenty of mice under the summerhouse if they are hungry but one of my cats just puts them in my slippers which is always a good start to the day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning one and all.
5.2 for me today. 
Have a good Friday.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 2.9 if you believe the libre reading, otherwise 4.8 This sensor might not last the distance.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here. No consistency at all this week.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

The sun’s shining! I was going to do a basal test this morning, but seeing as the weather has laid on a lovely morning for me, I think I’ll go for my usual walk instead...be rude not to!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A very high 11.5 for me this morning, no idea why 

Bruce is off today as he got a call about his vaccine yesterday, his dad's taking him to the hospital for 11:30 to get it today, apparently his boss wasn't too chuffed but hey ho

Grandad doesn't seem to be liking his new place, can tell by his voice on the phone, that's what happens when you've been used to standing at the gate, sitting outside etc and rush into moving into sheltered retirement housing but he's made his bed, he's stuck there now
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Newbie777 said:


> Thank you very much for the kind comments and best wishes.❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I know I am getting old when Life Insurance letters come, also my son gave me a pocket watch today as a present, not too sure whether to say thanks or ask how old do you think I am .lol


Just wait until you get the SAGA ads come through!
Happy birthday though!


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. And a week of intense weight loss focus. Hoping to drop 4kg in time for weigh in next Thursday afternoon. That’d get me down to 89. something.


----------



## Flower

Morning all,  it’s a 12.6 after a 2am 2.6 urgh. All aboard the Big Dipper 

The COVID vaccine made me poorly this week, fever, shivers and really achy. I had to cancel my retina clinic as I was sick and that scares me so much with sight loss, I’ve got a new appointment for 8 weeks. Please stay stable sight.

Keep safe out there and have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower I hope your feeling better now xx


----------



## Fagor

5.0 today.

BS has been off for last few weeks, 25% all pre-meal BS above 10. Increased BI by almost 50% and changed injection sites, hopefully fixed.

Celebrating with a coffee-on-the-beach.


----------



## Newbie777

ColinUK said:


> Just wait until you get the SAGA ads come through!
> Happy birthday though!


Hi @ColinUK, 
Thank you very much.

Oh dear, is that if you are over 55? Also is a bus pass 60 and over?


----------



## Newbie777

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Morning one and all.
> 5.2 for me today.
> Have a good Friday.
> 
> Dez


Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo  on your superb HS score!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 5.4 after lying awake in the the early hours and eventually getting back to sleep to waking up at 8 feeling like a Zombie! Laying in does nowt for me! Anyhoo, enough of that rubbish. Daughter and baby Zara are home! They arrived home at 3pm yesterday, we nipped up and did an doorstep visit with emergency supplies. Quick peek at Zara, she’s gorgeous of course, and left them to settle in. Had a good natter later with Abby, she was so relieved to be in her own home. One less thing to worry about, still 5,389 to go! Have a fab Friday, mine will fabber than last week’s.
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.


----------



## MAC2020

5.3 for me this morning.
Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo!


----------



## Lanny

08:47 BS 7.5  I’m fine with that as I reduced both basal doses by -2 & it’s almost in range & will settle down! Eyes are still a bit puffy yesterday but, can feel the difference on waking today: the inner corners are flatter; they were hard buds before because all the watering had swollen the tear ducts!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sorry!  I woke very hungry so, breakfast to get in the oven & a cuppa tea now while I wait!


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! My diary on my iOS devices just pinged me to tell me it’s my 20th. Diaversary today! I’d forgotten & I forgot too last year with this pandemic & all of THAT!  I’m surprised but, not shocked hence, the stir crazy eyes as opposed to Munch’s Scream!

I don’t have anything special in the house from this week’s shopping but, I’ll celebrate that milestone nonetheless & let loose a little bit on some chocolate, Godiva 72%, later after lunch or dinner!


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny glad your eyes are a little better
@eggyg glad Abby and baby (that’s an anagram by the way) is home and settling in. His lovely to have seen her - lovely x
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats again on the HS, I need that comment in my paste button.
@Gwynn really hope all goes smoothly today x
@Kaylz so glad to hear Bruce is getting his jab.  Grandad? Oh dear!!
6.6 for me today. Am disgusted at the NHS pay rise, not for myself but for the Doctor’s and particularly the nurses who deserve a whopping great rise, what a disgrace!
Anyhow still got my pain but not as bad as Wednesday, still in the ‘wait and see’.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> Just wait until you get the SAGA ads come through!
> Happy birthday though!


And the bowel screening kit


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> Doh!!
> 
> Do you have a peloton?


I do indeed - loving it!


----------



## RirisR

Just knew it, but I still did it, a 7.5 for me today I will
eat cheese and crackers before going to bed ! I just
can't seem to get out of this habit comes from working
nights when night was turned into day with meals, no excuse for it
really as it raises the BG's


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me this morning at 06:54. It's turned cold again here in West Berks. 

My new Pinch of Nom cookbook arrived yesterday so I'll have to go through and decide which recipes I want to try and add them to my list which is ever growing. I did a crust-less chicken and asparagus quiche last night which was very tasty.

Dipped into 14st and single figures this morning at 14st 9.9lbs so another target achieved. 14 and a half stone is the next target.


----------



## EllsBells

Morning all to a 6.8 before getting out of bed. Re-tested thrice after feeding the cats - 5.7. I'm sticking to my routine of testing 20 minutes after rising. Maybe I sweat sugar in the night?!


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> I did a crust-less chicken and asparagus quiche last night which was very tasty.


Sorry to be a pain but do you have the recipe for it easily available to share if you don't mind? Please  xx


----------



## ColinUK

RirisR said:


> Just knew it, but I still did it, a 7.5 for me today I will
> eat cheese and crackers before going to bed ! I just
> can't seem to get out of this habit comes from working
> nights when night was turned into day with meals, no excuse for it
> really as it raises the BG's


What happens if you just eat the cheese and not the crackers?


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to be a pain but do you have the recipe for it easily available to share if you don't mind? Please  xx


I've made this one before - just switching out the milk for an almond milk/double cream mix









						Chicken & asparagus crustless tart | Jamie Oliver
					

Chicken and asparagus tart with no crust, similar to a frittata or quiche. This easy recipe is delicious




					www.jamieoliver.com


----------



## adrian1der

Hi @Kaylz Very easy recipe. Cut a chicken breast up into chunks and fry off over a medium heat with a finely chopped onion until the chicken has gone white. Then add around 125ml of chicken stock (chicken stock cube dissolved in boiling water) and cook off until the stock has virtually disappeared. This should take around 5 minutes by which time the onions should be soft and the chicken should be cooked through. Chop the asparagus up into around 1 inch pieces and put in a pie dish. Add the chicken and onions. Whisk up six eggs with 2 tablespoons of Quark (low fat cream cheese). Add a good measure of grated cheddar and salt and pepper. Whisk to combine. Pour over the chicken and asparagus and top with some more grated cheddar then bake in a pre-heated oven at 200 (180 fan) for about 25 minutes until the eggs have set and the top is golden brown. It was delicious hot but the wife was working last night so had hers cold latter and loved it. A had a packet of spinach and watercress in the fridge so whisked up some olive oil and sherry vinegar as a dressing but any other vinegar would work as well. Very low carb and very filling


----------



## Newbie777

Christy said:


> And the bowel screening kit


Now you are scaring me


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A 5.3 for me this morning at 06:54. It's turned cold again here in West Berks.
> 
> My new Pinch of Nom cookbook arrived yesterday so I'll have to go through and decide which recipes I want to try and add them to my list which is ever growing. I did a crust-less chicken and asparagus quiche last night which was very tasty.
> 
> Dipped into 14st and single figures this morning at 14st 9.9lbs so another target achieved. 14 and a half stone is the next target.


You certainly appear to have the decarbing of standard recipes down to a fine art Adrian! 

We're not a dissimilar weight - in old school measurements I'm aiming for about 13 1/2 stone.


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK cheers bookmarked that!

@adrian1der cheers screenshotted that!

With my grandad not being here most nights now we're able to think about trying different things so will give both a try at some point  xx


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> You certainly appear to have the decarbing of standard recipes down to a fine art Adrian!
> 
> We're not a dissimilar weight - in old school measurements I'm aiming for about 13 1/2 stone.


Hi @ColinUK That's my target as well. Getting below 13st 12lbs will get my BMI below 25 but I figure that a few more pounds would be best just to be on the safe side


----------



## adrian1der

Kaylz said:


> With my grandad not being here most nights now we're able to think about trying different things so will give both a try at some point  xx


I think it would work really well in the summer as well. Perfect with a glass of Pim's in the garden


----------



## ColinUK

Newbie777 said:


> Now you are scaring me


I've not had one of those arrive. Just checked and it seems that you're supposed to have one every two years from the age of 50 up. It used to be 60 but the age group was widened recently it seems. 
I'll mention it next time I speak with the GP although being a on a primarily liquid diet won't be fun to collect the sample!


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> I think it would work really well in the summer as well. Perfect with a glass of Pim's in the garden


Everything works well with a glass of Pimms!


----------



## Kaylz

adrian1der said:


> I think it would work really well in the summer as well. Perfect with a glass of Pim's in the garden


I bet it would! Shame I have no garden, nor do I drink lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I bet it would! Shame I have no garden, nor do I drink lol xx


I don't drink either these days


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I don't drink either these days


4 years and 2 months I haven't touched a drop, that's huge considering I was a 4 cans of lager and bottle of fruit cider at least per night kind of person before, I just drank because I was bored and I could, wasn't big or clever but healthier by far now and feel so much better for it lol xx


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> I've not had one of those arrive. Just checked and it seems that you're supposed to have one every two years from the age of 50 up. It used to be 60 but the age group was widened recently it seems.
> I'll mention it next time I speak with the GP although being a on a primarily liquid diet won't be fun to collect the sample!


They come from a centralised system through the post and are self use kit. Nothing to do with GP.


----------



## MAC2020

adrian1der said:


> I do indeed - loving it!


Mmmh, I can tell! 

How much do they cost if you don't mind me asking? 

What's the starting price, mid range and top range? And what programs do you get for each?

Is there one you'd recommend? Why did you go for yours?


----------



## Lanny

I’m not the only tee totaler, then!  I just never really acquired the taste for alcohol & only drank the sweetest liqueurs like Irish cream & Tia Maria in my 20’s because of peer pressure & then, becoming diabetic alcohol had such a strong long lasting effect in continuing to lower my BS that I gave it up completely: ate all of my youngest brother’s snacks in for the Christmas holidays not long after diagnosis after he’d urged me to an Irish Cream & I had the munchies the whole night; he woke on Boxing Day to find I’d eaten everything I could find & NEVER pushed any alcohol on me again!  I haven’t touched a drop in over 17/18 years & don’t miss it!


----------



## MAC2020

Kaylz said:


> 4 years and 2 months I haven't touched a drop, that's huge considering I was a 4 cans of lager and bottle of fruit cider at least per night kind of person before, I just drank because I was bored and I could, wasn't big or clever but healthier by far now and feel so much better for it lol xx


Congratulations @Kaylz for going over 4 years without alcohol. And @ColinUK Too.


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> Mmmh, I can tell!
> 
> How much do they cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> What's the starting price, mid range and top range? And what programs do you get for each?
> 
> Is there one you'd recommend? Why did you go for yours?


Just had a look on line - £1750 or £45 per month. I got the bike, shoes and heart rate monitor. Classes include cycling, yoga, running, walking, meditation, strength, cardio, stretching and various bootcamp activities all available on-line


----------



## MAC2020

Lanny said:


> I’m not the only tee totaler, then!  I just never really acquired the taste for alcohol & only drank the sweetest liqueurs like Irish cream & Tia Maria in my 20’s because of peer pressure & then, becoming diabetic alcohol had such a strong long lasting effect in continuing to lower my BS that I gave it up completely: ate all of my youngest brother’s snacks in for the Christmas holidays not long after diagnosis after he’d urged me to an Irish Cream & I had the munchies the whole night; he woke on Boxing Day to find I’d eaten everything I could find & NEVER pushed any alcohol on me again!  I haven’t touched a drop in over 17/18 years & don’t miss it!


I'm with @Lanny. Tee total. Never acquired the taste, even under extreme peer pressure at work. Was even ridiculed and scorned for hating champagne! Same with smoking.


----------



## MAC2020

adrian1der said:


> Just had a look on line - £1750 or £45 per month. I got the bike, shoes and heart rate monitor. Classes include cycling, yoga, running, walking, meditation, strength, cardio, stretching and various bootcamp activities all available on-line


Very good. Do you mind providing the link?


----------



## ColinUK

I'm not formally teetotal it's more a case of just not really being fussed. I'll use wine in cooking from time to time and I'll happily nosh booze soaked cakes! 
I may even have a low alcohol beer.


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> Mmmh, I can tell!
> 
> How much do they cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> What's the starting price, mid range and top range? And what programs do you get for each?
> 
> Is there one you'd recommend? Why did you go for yours?


Just had a look on line - £1750 or £45 per month. I got the bike, shoes and heart rate monitor. Classes include cycling, yoga, running, walking, meditation, strength, cardio, stretching and various bootcamp activities all available on-line


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> Very good. Do you mind providing the link?







__





						Peloton® | Exercise Bike With Indoor Cycling Classes Streamed Live & On-Demand
					

Access high-energy indoor cycling workouts instantly. Discover the Peloton bike: the only exercise bike streaming indoor cycling classes to your home live and on-demand.




					www.onepeloton.co.uk


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Just had a look on line - £1750 or £45 per month. I got the bike, shoes and heart rate monitor. Classes include cycling, yoga, running, walking, meditation, strength, cardio, stretching and various bootcamp activities all available on-line


I'd love to do that but just don't have the room to give up to the equipment.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> I did a crust-less chicken and asparagus quiche last night which was very tasty.


My tired old eyes read that as "crush-less chicken" and I wondered what the heck that involved. 
Should've gone to Specsavers. 

Dez


----------



## Christy

Newbie777 said:


> Now you are scaring me


That's maybe not in England


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I've not had one of those arrive. Just checked and it seems that you're supposed to have one every two years from the age of 50 up. It used to be 60 but the age group was widened recently it seems.
> I'll mention it next time I speak with the GP although being a on a primarily liquid diet won't be fun to collect the sample!


I had my first one last year when I turned 60. No special diet required just do your “ business” and take a sample! It took weeks for me to do it as I am dead squeamish. Even the illustrations of the instructions made me feel sick! I did laugh when I read “ we do not need extra”. Had results back within a week. All was well.


----------



## RirisR

ColinUK said:


> What happens if you just eat the cheese and not the crackers?


I eat to much cheese so the weight goes up lol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I had one of those tests and result came back with "traces of blood". I had one colonoscopy where they removed polyps which were tested as benign. I had a second follow up colonoscopy in March last year just before all this pandemic lark kicked off. Again all samples were benign. It is worth doing those tests, better sure than sorry. Colonoscopies are easy, no pain or discomfort (at least not for me). The worst bit is taking the purgative solution the night before. The verb "sharting" springs quickly to my mind. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I had one of those tests and result came back with "traces of blood". I had one colonoscopy where they removed polyps which were tested as benign. I had a second follow up colonoscopy in March last year just before all this pandemic lark kicked off. Again all samples were benign. It is worth doing those tests, better sure than sorry. Colonoscopies are easy, no pain or discomfort (at least not for me). The worst bit is taking the purgative solution the night before. The verb "sharting" springs quickly to my mind.
> 
> Dez


Oh I know that feeling well. Definitely the prep is the worst bit of a colonoscopy! Hope I never have to go through that ever again. I wrote a poem about it, as you do!   

I've got a dodgy tummy
I've had it quite a lot.
The doc sent me to hospital
To see what I had got.
The main man give me the once over,
And said, "We need a look".
Got an appointment for tomorrow
Some sachets and a book.
I read the book when I got home,
The words made me aghast,
I couldn't quite believe my eyes,
I've got to bleedin' fast!
Now, those of you who know me,
Know I like my grub.
But I need to be 'empty',
So therein lies the rub.
So think of me tomorrow,
I'm scared, I must confess
To see my innards play the leading role
In a film by the NHS!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Oh I know that feeling well. Definitely the prep is the worst bit of a colonoscopy! Hope I never have to go through that ever again. I wrote a poem about it, as you do!
> 
> I've got a dodgy tummy
> I've had it quite a lot.
> The doc sent me to hospital
> To see what I had got.
> The main man give me the once over,
> And said, "We need a look".
> Got an appointment for tomorrow
> Some sachets and a book.
> I read the book when I got home,
> The words made me aghast,
> I couldn't quite believe my eyes,
> I've got to bleedin' fast!
> Now, those of you who know me,
> Know I like my grub.
> But I need to be 'empty',
> So therein lies the rub.
> So think of me tomorrow,
> I'm scared, I must confess
> To see my innards play the leading role
> In a film by the NHS!


LOL I was totally fascinated by what was being shown on the screen - I didn't need a sedative and they kept telling me I should take some deep breaths of "the gas". Never felt any discomfort.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

I had one as well before my fatty liver diagnosis: tried everything under the sun to find out what was wrong with my digestion; was the last thing tried after 2 years of various tests etc. until GP finally twigged after I said my no. 2’s were very oily!

I didn’t get to see anything though as my gagging reflex is SO strong due to a damaged swallowing reflex, from my first bout of Bells Palsy since 2001, they couldn’t get the tube down my throat so, they put me under completely with general anaesthetic. I woke up after for them to tell me everything was normal & they didn’t find anything amiss!


----------



## Christy

Glad I started this "reminisce about your poo" chat. Sharing memories of past bowel screening/colonscopies...sweet. Actually I'm sure we all agree we're so lucky to live in a country with free screening.


----------



## Bloden

Hope you’re feeling better asap @Flower.


----------



## Lanny

Christy said:


> Glad I started this "reminisce about your poo" chat. Sharing memories of past bowel screening/colonscopies...sweet


We’re VERY diverse on here; never know WHAT may come up?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny said:


> I had one as well before my fatty liver diagnosis: tried everything under the sun to find out what was wrong with my digestion; was the last thing tried after 2 years of various tests etc. until GP finally twigged after I said my no. 2’s were very oily!
> 
> I didn’t get to see anything though as my gagging reflex is SO strong due to a damaged swallowing reflex, from my first bout of Bells Palsy since 2001, they couldn’t get the tube down my throat so, they put me under completely with general anaesthetic. I woke up after for them to tell me everything was normal & they didn’t find anything amiss!


I think we are discussing opposite ends of the "spectrum" here. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> I had one as well before my fatty liver diagnosis: tried everything under the sun to find out what was wrong with my digestion; was the last thing tried after 2 years of various tests etc. until GP finally twigged after I said my no. 2’s were very oily!
> 
> I didn’t get to see anything though as my gagging reflex is SO strong due to a damaged swallowing reflex, from my first bout of Bells Palsy since 2001, they couldn’t get the tube down my throat so, they put me under completely with general anaesthetic. I woke up after for them to tell me everything was normal & they didn’t find anything amiss!


We’re talking about t’other end Lanny! If not I hope they washed the tube after the last patient!   
PS I’ve had loads of endoscopies, all without sedation!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> PS I’ve had loads of endoscopies, all without sedation!


I had one endoscopy and was really disappointed that they made me lie on my left side and I couldn't see the whole thing in glorious technicolour on screen. However they did take a biopsy but when they withdrew the probe the biopsy had fallen off. So I consider myself to be one of the few who have cannibalised their own flesh.  

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Thanks for clearing that up @eggyg

Both ways lead to the same place but, my end is longer to travel but, at that stage, my GP still didn’t know what was wrong & wanted to check the whole pathway: my mum had it done that way too, no gagging with her, just a bit earlier than me & we both watched everything on the monitors & it was fascinating!  She had a polyp removed & it’s amazing that the tube contains all the operating tools too!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny said:


> She had a polyp removed & it’s amazing that the tube contains all the operating tools too!


Yes Lanny they have that amazing lasso thingy that cauterizes those pesky polyps and then syphons them off.


----------



## SB2015

Back after a few days of chaos on my new pump.  I went through 5 sensors in 7 days before things settled down.  Now had three days of waking on 5.5 (my chosen target) with lovely flat lines overnight.  I hope that is the end of tech calls to Medtronic, who were incidentally brilliant and replaced faulty sensors, (which was great at £50 ish a sensor)

Great to track back and hear of the successful arrival home of Zara @eggyg .  So pleased that it all worked out well.

Also a detailed discussion on colonoscopies!!  As others have said interesting how the discussions on here move to a variety of topics.  The colonoscopies that I have had (as aged >60) have all been without sedation.  Far too interested to see what has survived the ‘Moviprep’.  Chickpeas are very stubborn!

Sleep well.


----------



## SueEK

Thought I would join in, I’ve had 2 colonoscopies, one extremely uncomfortable, the other ok. No problems found with either which was good.  Of note I’ve also had the same op Prince Phillip has just had but I wasn’t then transferred to a private hospital lol


----------



## MAC2020

Christy said:


> Glad I started this "reminisce about your poo" chat. Sharing memories of past bowel screening/colonscopies...sweet. Actually I'm sure we all agree we're so lucky to live in a country with free screening.


me too! Glad you started this topic. I'm not screamish at all, pretty matter of fact and "Just do it" kinda lass to be honest, compared to Mr Mac2020. I'm always suggesting he look in the bowl before he flush to make sure everything looks normal & there's no blood. Sorry to get graphic. I also remind him when he's had beetroot juice, not to panic if there's a red tinge, it's just the colour coming through. He's had two postal bowel screenings, (goodness me he made a fuss about them both!) but thankfully they both came back clear. So yes grateful for free screenings and automatic NHS invitations. Yay!


----------



## HenryBennett

MAC2020 said:


> I'm always suggesting he look in the bowl before he flush to make sure everything looks normal & there's no blood.


One of the problems of being colour blind☹️
You can’t really ask someone else to check it out for you. Red is a warning sign for many things. I’m ashamed to admit that I’ve twice been too squeamish to send back the screening.


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 this morning. 

And got my HbA1C back and as expected it’s risen a little to 40 from 38. It’s been a tough few months for a variety of reasons but it’s renewed my determination to get the figure way down at the next test.

Cholesterol is a touch high as it’s just over the high reference rate so expecting a chat with the GP about statins at some point.
And which ever result is impacted by hepatitis is showing signs of having been impacted by hepatitis but then I had it as a child and also again as an adult and more carry immunity to it so it’s no wonder it shows up. 
Everything else seems to suggest that I’m really rather normal. 
I’ll get over the disappointment of that classification in to time I’m sure!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0

0


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me, not such a bad result Coilin and always can be improved as you know, keep positive spring will soon be here so we can all get out more and feel the sun on our faces.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 for me, not such a bad result Coilin and always can be improved as you know, keep positive spring will soon be here so we can all get out more and feel the sun on our faces.


No I k now it’s not a bad result and it’s only 2 up from September. Bring on summer!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> 
> And got my HbA1C back and as expected it’s risen a little to 40 from 38.


All great news.


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 6.0  I’m shocked it’s still so low as I’ve been up for just over 3 hours: not intended as I couldn’t get back to sleep after call of nature just before 3am, gave up & played golf in bed, not hungry so, no food; I thought 3 hours of DP would be much higher but, it DOES tell me I need to reduce even more basal! So, another -2 basal just went in: I’ve been pretty consistent this week in getting up early & going to bed early so, made the switch about 5/6 days ago to 6am & 6pm basal & have stuck with it; alarm went off in the midst of my golf distraction & pausing to test, inject & post!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m going back to golf & I’m pretty sure, with about two hours to go, I’ve made my first final in a full pro tournament, still sitting in 14th place & top 50 are through! This is a BIG hike in clan points compared to the 3 pro 9 hole cups I’ve gotten in the past!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Maca44

Lanny said:


> played golf in bed


Your bedroom must be massive and you can always play in the sandpit if you get fed up with the golf


----------



## Lanny

Maca44 said:


> Your bedroom must be massive and you can always play in the sandpit if you get fed up with the golf


 THAT made me roar with laughter!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning  5.8 @ 06:30


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 for me.

Nothing much to report. Oh yeah, I’ve been summoned for the jab. Woohoo! That’s as exciting as it gets. 

Nice results @ColinUK. Roll on nicer weather and more opportunities to get outside and move around.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, Dawn has disappeared as mysteriously as she came (actually not, it was the red wine last night that saw her off this morning).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A much better 6.0 for me today after a day of being higher yesterday

Up until just before 10pm Bruce didn't even have a sore arm after his vaccine, don't know if anythings changed as he won't be up yet!
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all my fellow finger jabbers. A 5.7 today. Had the best nights sleep for over a week. Feel calmer about everything, had a good old natter with daughter and she was in good spirits, she did admit to being totally overwhelmed initially yesterday morning and hadn’t slept well, but had put a wash on and felt better. I knew exactly what she meant. She’s like me in that way, can’t stand chaos. Zara is doing well though and the she was weighed by the Health Visitor and had gained weight, so that’s good, she’s feeding very well now.

Today we are going for a walk, haven’t been out all week, unless you count Boots the Chemist and Tesco! Weather isn’t great, dull but dry. Hope you all have a smashing Saturday. 

@ColinUK 40 is a great score and “normal” is good, on the whole!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me although that is debatable looking at the strange overnight graph. This sensor is definitely going the long road back to Abbott.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all! 
My reading earlier was 4.6.  Forgot to post it then because it was actually sunny and I wanted out for my early morning exercise. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Gloriously sunny day today here, looks like it should be shorts and t-shirt weather but actually quite cold.
7.6 for me. Had to take another sample to the docs yesterday as hospital wanted more??
@Gwynn how did you get on yesterday?
Have a lovely day all x


----------



## Fagor

7.2 before breakfast.

But 5.3 at 06:45. Wonder if might be DP? Has increased before between early am and breakfast..
As it's a reasonable, celebration time - coffee-on-the-beach.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> sunny day today here


it's the same here but frosty outside lol xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Woke to a 3.8 on sensor but finger prick showed 4.1..a bit too low to start injecting for breakfast. A jelly baby later it rose to 4.9.
Had 2 consecutive full days back at school and felt shattered last night. I'll be completely whacked this time next week if those 2 days were anything to go by! Still, it will be lovely to see all of the children back and get into a routine again.

Cleaning and vaccuuming beckons this morning though. Have a good Saturday all.


----------



## Gwynn

SueEK: Thank you for showing an interest.

My wife was brilliant and very upbeat. Wecwalked to the hospital where she got her jab and then walked back. A really nice outing. All went well....

Until this morning. 

She seems to have reacted to the astrozennicca Covid jab by becomming a bit poorly. She is in bed trying to get some rest. I am keeping an eye on her just in case things get worse (or better)


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> She seems to have reacted to the astrozennicca Covid jab by becomming a bit poorly.


Those I’ve known shook it off in 24 to 48 hours. Let’s hope your wife recovers very quickly. But how good that the day went so well.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning, but not exactly a fasting reading as I had 20g unbolused carbs before bed which took me up to 9 and a malted milk biscuit just before 1am to try to head off a hypo (I was 5.4 at that point so really thought I had cracked it) and then my rather too frequent 4am hypo (4.14am to be precise this morning) when I woke to my Libre reading "LO" Thought perhaps I had been lying on it although I am pretty careful not to. Scanned again and still "LO" so jumped out of bed in a panic and did a finger prick, but BG meter was too cold and died mid test so it went under my arm to warm up for a minute or two and then gave me a reading of 3.1 and vision was starting to go flashy. Had 3 JBs and 4 jelly beans and then half a slice of wholemeal bread with jam. I was frozen by the time I was satisfied that it was safe to get back into bed and go to sleep but took ages to warm up enough to drop off. Fully expected to be in double figures when the alarm went off, so very happy with 6.7 but another basal reduction on the cards for tonight. Still needing 20 units on a morning though which may be the problem but by 4am it should be pretty well spent. Definitely suffered a hypo hangover this morning but a couple of paracetamol fixed it. 

On a positive note my broody hen has hatched all 7 eggs she was on into healthy little chicks and is doing a sterling job looking after them. She hasn't raised chicks before so I am really impressed with how well she has done and how biddable she has been, in allowing me to move her from her chosen spot to a cat carrier when the chicks started hatching as other hens were wanting to lay eggs in her nest and there was a risk of the chicks getting crushed. 2 of the eggs were several days later than the others in hatching despite all being set at the same time and I had to assist them to hatch and they bled quite a bit which can mean they don't make it but she has pulled them through, so I really can't fault her and she will warrant a name now if anyone wants to make suggestions. Maybe Lena after Len Goodman's "SEVEN!"     

@Gwynn So pleased things went well yesterday. The positive thing you can take from your wife feeling unwell today is that her immune system is taking action against the vaccine which is better than it ignoring it. Hope it is just transient and she feel better soon. I was OK the first week after the jab apart from BG readings spiking unusually high on occasions, but I felt rotten the second week. Might be completely unrelated but was absolutely washed out and just wanted my bed once I had seen to all the animals. Will be interesting to see how I react to the second jab. 

@ColinUK I think you can be pretty happy with your result of 40 all things considered and if it spurs you on to do better, well that is a good thing too. My last result was 48 which I was ecstatic about and my 90+% Time in Range to go with it was brilliant, but I have been unable to consistently maintain that over the longer term, which has been disappointing and demoralizing so there are plusses and minuses to getting really good readings as they come with pressure to continue to achieve/improve them which ultimately is unrealistic, so being there or thereabouts is ideal. 

@Anitram As discussed a few weeks ago on another thread, I too have always wondered if you might be LADA. Could the vaccine have possible triggered your immune system into having a go at your Beta cells again. Maybe temporarily reducing your carbs a bit more might help them to recover. Just a thought. I am guessing they can regenerate providing that the attack on them is not prolonged.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> SueEK: Thank you for showing an interest.
> 
> My wife was brilliant and very upbeat. Wecwalked to the hospital where she got her jab and then walked back. A really nice outing. All went well....
> 
> Until this morning.
> 
> She seems to have reacted to the astrozennicca Covid jab by becomming a bit poorly. She is in bed trying to get some rest. I am keeping an eye on her just in case things get worse (or better)


I had the AZ and had the mother of all headaches and generally ached all over. Was fine after 48 hours. I’m sure she’ll be better soon. On the other hand hubby had Pfizer and not one reaction at all.


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> SueEK: Thank you for showing an interest.
> 
> My wife was brilliant and very upbeat. Wecwalked to the hospital where she got her jab and then walked back. A really nice outing. All went well....
> 
> Until this morning.
> 
> She seems to have reacted to the astrozennicca Covid jab by becomming a bit poorly. She is in bed trying to get some rest. I am keeping an eye on her just in case things get worse (or better)


I’m so pleased for you both that all went well and hope that your wife recovers quickly, hopefully it will be short lived x


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn, so glad your outing went well.
@rebrascora you sound like you've got a very capable hen there.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Been struggling the last week or so so missed a few days.

4.8 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Been struggling the last week or so so missed a few days.


@Bexlee sorry to hear that you've been struggling. Please keep coming on here and letting us know what's the matter. You'll get lots of brilliant support from us all on here, plus advice from our own experiences. And if that still doesn't help, you can still have a laff at the wonderful subjects that we discuss from time to time.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Been struggling the last week or so so missed a few days.
> 
> 4.8 this morning.


Hey @Bexlee i was wondering how you were. Sorry you've been struggling. Are you shielding now? Hope you're feeling a bit better x


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 6.7 for me this morning, but not exactly a fasting reading as I had 20g unbolused carbs before bed which took me up to 9 and a malted milk biscuit just before 1am to try to head off a hypo (I was 5.4 at that point so really thought I had cracked it) and then my rather too frequent 4am hypo (4.14am to be precise this morning) when I woke to my Libre reading "LO" Thought perhaps I had been lying on it although I am pretty careful not to. Scanned again and still "LO" so jumped out of bed in a panic and did a finger prick, but BG meter was too cold and died mid test so it went under my arm to warm up for a minute or two and then gave me a reading of 3.1 and vision was starting to go flashy. Had 3 JBs and 4 jelly beans and then half a slice of wholemeal bread with jam. I was frozen by the time I was satisfied that it was safe to get back into bed and go to sleep but took ages to warm up enough to drop off. Fully expected to be in double figures when the alarm went off, so very happy with 6.7 but another basal reduction on the cards for tonight. Still needing 20 units on a morning though which may be the problem but by 4am it should be pretty well spent. Definitely suffered a hypo hangover this morning but a couple of paracetamol fixed it.
> 
> On a positive note my broody hen has hatched all 7 eggs she was on into healthy little chicks and is doing a sterling job looking after them. She hasn't raised chicks before so I am really impressed with how well she has done and how biddable she has been, in allowing me to move her from her chosen spot to a cat carrier when the chicks started hatching as other hens were wanting to lay eggs in her nest and there was a risk of the chicks getting crushed. 2 of the eggs were several days later than the others in hatching despite all being set at the same time and I had to assist them to hatch and they bled quite a bit which can mean they don't make it but she has pulled them through, so I really can't fault her and she will warrant a name now if anyone wants to make suggestions. Maybe Lena after Len Goodman's "SEVEN!"
> 
> @Gwynn So pleased things went well yesterday. The positive thing you can take from your wife feeling unwell today is that her immune system is taking action against the vaccine which is better than it ignoring it. Hope it is just transient and she feel better soon. I was OK the first week after the jab apart from BG readings spiking unusually high on occasions, but I felt rotten the second week. Might be completely unrelated but was absolutely washed out and just wanted my bed once I had seen to all the animals. Will be interesting to see how I react to the second jab.
> 
> @ColinUK I think you can be pretty happy with your result of 40 all things considered and if it spurs you on to do better, well that is a good thing too. My last result was 48 which I was ecstatic about and my 90+% Time in Range to go with it was brilliant, but I have been unable to consistently maintain that over the longer term, which has been disappointing and demoralizing so there are plusses and minuses to getting really good readings as they come with pressure to continue to achieve/improve them which ultimately is unrealistic, so being there or thereabouts is ideal.
> 
> @Anitram As discussed a few weeks ago on another thread, I too have always wondered if you might be LADA. Could the vaccine have possible triggered your immune system into having a go at your Beta cells again. Maybe temporarily reducing your carbs a bit more might help them to recover. Just a thought. I am guessing they can regenerate providing that the attack on them is not prolonged.


That sounds like a nightmare night for you so hopefully you have a better one tonight. 
And you're right about the 40 but it's the target I set myself mentally of being no higher which I feel I've let myself down on. Of course it's all my own doing as it's my choices to put the foods I do sometimes have, even though I know I will pay the price for having them, in to my mouth. And objectively I know 40 is a good level. Subjectively I'm just being hard on myself.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> SueEK: Thank you for showing an interest.
> 
> My wife was brilliant and very upbeat. Wecwalked to the hospital where she got her jab and then walked back. A really nice outing. All went well....
> 
> Until this morning.
> 
> She seems to have reacted to the astrozennicca Covid jab by becomming a bit poorly. She is in bed trying to get some rest. I am keeping an eye on her just in case things get worse (or better)


Hopefully she's not too bad with side effects. I had the Pfizer and was laid low for a day and a half pretty much. So fingers crossed.


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Been struggling the last week or so so missed a few days.
> 
> 4.8 this morning.


Good to see you back, keep posting Bexlee, you help others, we would like to help you if possible xx


----------



## ColinUK

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Been struggling the last week or so so missed a few days.
> 
> 4.8 this morning.


Not that it's always an option but we are here for you when you're struggling too. 

I know I've come in here just vented sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 for me again ....


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 07:00 his morning. 6,842 steps so far doing the housework and another 19 flights of stairs. Nearly done so I think a cup of tea might be in the offing


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Worst case scenario but can't rule it out. Have already reduced my carbs by around a third over the last few days. According to the NHS website I have some of the symptoms of a sinus infection and although it's not as bad as a week ago if it's still the same come Monday I'll try and get an appointment with my GP.


Did your sinus symptoms come on after you’d had your vaccine? I just ask because a few days after I’d had mine, and after I was feeling better from the 24hr shiveryness/tiredness, my tonsils got really swollen, and I’ve had a sort of sinusy/pharyngeal post nasal drip going on ever since (2 weeks now). Not worth troubling the doctor in my case, it’s gradually getting better with steam and salt water, and it’s settled onto just the right side, which is where I tend to get bother after colds or bugs. I just wondered if my immune system was busy dealing with the Covid jab and had taken its eye off the ball in other areas.


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A 5.3 for me at 07:00 his morning. 6,842 steps so far doing the housework and another 19 flights of stairs. Nearly done so I think a cup of tea might be in the offing


19 flights of stairs! How tall is your house?


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Did your sinus symptoms come on after you’d had your vaccine? I just ask because a few days after I’d had mine, and after I was feeling better from the 24hr shiveryness/tiredness, my tonsils got really swollen, and I’ve had a sort of sinusy/pharyngeal post nasal drip going on ever since (2 weeks now). Not worth troubling the doctor in my case, it’s gradually getting better with steam and salt water, and it’s settled onto just the right side, which is where I tend to get bother after colds or bugs. I just wondered if my immune system was busy dealing with the Covid jab and had taken its eye off the ball in other areas.


And that's why I'm a little apprehensive about the pneumococcal vaccination I'm due on thursday. Part of me is a little concerned that my immune system is already busy doing what it's doing after the covid jab. But then again when I was a child I would have had multiple live vaccinations at the same time so perhaps my slight concern is entirely unwarranted.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> And that's why I'm a little apprehensive about the pneumococcal vaccination I'm due on thursday. Part of me is a little concerned that my immune system is already busy doing what it's doing after the covid jab. But then again when I was a child I would have had multiple live vaccinations at the same time so perhaps my slight concern is entirely unwarranted.


I had my pneumococcal on Dec 23rd, and wondered if I was condemning myself to a lousy Christmas, but I didn’t have any reaction to it at all, other than a slightly sore arm (could feel it if I rolled over onto it in the night, but not otherwise). But I've never reacted to the flu jab either, the Covid was the first time I can ever remember reacting. 
When my daughter went to Africa in her gap year, she had to have loads of jabs, and we spaced them out as much as possible, but she didn’t really react to any of them. (It included Yellow Fever, Rabies, BCG, Hep A, and several others I can’t remember now).And as you say, babies get a whole raft in a very short space of time.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> 
> And got my HbA1C back and as expected it’s risen a little to 40 from 38. It’s been a tough few months for a variety of reasons but it’s renewed my determination to get the figure way down at the next test.
> 
> Cholesterol is a touch high as it’s just over the high reference rate so expecting a chat with the GP about statins at some point.
> And which ever result is impacted by hepatitis is showing signs of having been impacted by hepatitis but then I had it as a child and also again as an adult and more carry immunity to it so it’s no wonder it shows up.
> Everything else seems to suggest that I’m really rather normal.
> I’ll get over the disappointment of that classification in to time I’m sure!


It’s a brilliant result , you should be so proud of yourself


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> It’s a brilliant result , you should be so proud of yourself


Thank you for saying that but I really do feel like it's just a "middling" type of result. I've neither totally abused my body and created issues further down the line but nor have I got this totally under control and seen my HbA1c lower still. Intellectually I'm aware that I'm being too harsh on myself but perhaps I need to sit with that feeling of disappointment and see what's underneath it.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Thank you for saying that but I really do feel like it's just a "middling" type of result. I've neither totally abused my body and created issues further down the line but nor have I got this totally under control and seen my HbA1c lower still. Intellectually I'm aware that I'm being too harsh on myself but perhaps I need to sit with that feeling of disappointment and see what's underneath it.


I think we all strive for that perfect figure , I know I beat myself up some days when I don’t quite get the insulin right . Unfortunately life throws in curve balls . You’ve done a fantastic job, I know some people that have not taken any responsibility or changed their lifestyle so be proud of yourself


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> I think we all strive for that perfect figure , I know I beat myself up some days when I don’t quite get the insulin right . Unfortunately life throws in curve balls . You’ve done a fantastic job, I know some people that have not taken any responsibility or changed their lifestyle so be proud of yourself


Thank you


----------



## Bexlee

Thanks for the kind and encouraging words everyone.

I am shielding @freesia think I feel a bit apprehensive and guilty teaching from home while friends are back in school.

Thanks @MeeTooTeeTwo there's certainly some funnies on here to make you smile through the day.

Hope you’ve had a better day @rebrascora 

I’ve had a bit of a better day - No work and a couple of films. Must try and post each day.
Have a good rest the day / evening.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> think I feel a bit apprehensive and guilty teaching from home while friends are back in school


Try not to feel like that, though i know its hard. I felt guilty during the first lockdown when school wouldn't let me go in. 

You are still doing your job and at the end of the day, thats what it is, a job Your health needs to come first. As soon as more restrictions are lifted you will be back and in the meantime take care of yourself. From one of your last posts, you've got everything sorted to be able to deliver the lesson remotely so try and relax about it. I'm certain your colleagues wouldn't want you to be put at risk either.

Please..be kind to yourself. Take care x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning              4.7


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.3 for me today. 
Not helped by the fact that we were all woken up by the 'line men' working on the railway at 3 am! Lots of bright lights, grinding machinery and shouting. Went on for over an hour! 
Needless to say a bit tired atm.
Very white and frosty outside...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

A higher than I’d like 6.2 this morning. Home made keema curry with some rice and samosas last night!


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning.

My wife was a lot better by the evening yesterday.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn That’s good to hear. 
Have you been given a date for yours yet?


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUK: If you mean the Covid jab then I had my first one middle of last month. No big reaction, just a sore arm for a couple of days.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.8 here.

Have a nice relaxing Sunday!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, absolutely gloriously sunny here today, so much so that I can see how dirty my back windows are   Will definitely have to get out and clean them today.
7 on the nose today.
@Gwynn good to hear your wife is feeling a bit better.
@freesia well said, @Bexlee our thanks go to all you teachers who have had to adapt in such a strange way this last year to keep our young ones educated, no-one could have asked for more xx
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## rebrascora

8.9 for me this morning but I'm afraid I had another 4am hypo despite reducing Levemir. Woke from a deep sleep at 4.21am and had caught it at 3.7 so I'm happy that I am still sensing them OK. Had my 15g carbs and set alarm for an hour when I was still only 4.3 so had another 10g which then took me up to my somewhat elevated waking reading. 
*My mission for tonight is absolutely not to have another hypo!*

Must go shopping today. It is exactly 4 weeks since I was at Lidl and my cupboards and fridge are significantly depleted. I have eked it out with essentials from the village shop which is a wonderful asset but I can't put it off any longer. Also need to go to the animal feedstore for chicken and horse feed, so it is a shopping day today. Just had to scramble some eggs for my broody and chicks as I am out of chick crumbs..... They will not be complaining! Rebel needs his hooves trimming again too, so that may also be on the cards and perhaps some manure delivery... via wheelbarrow. 
Isn't Sunday supposed to be a day of rest??


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. And 92.9kg!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me . Threatening the sensor with a return trip to Abbott seems to have done the trick.

Bright and sunny but distinctly chilly here.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Back to a miserable 11.1 today

Got a letter regarding the phased rollout of the Libre 2 yesterday, I've opted to request it early like you can by completing the new modules for it on Libre Academy, requesting an upgraded reader and sending an email to the team with my Libre Academy certificate attached, hopefully I'll hear back with their decision this week
xx


----------



## Fagor

4.1 so another good morning.
Coffee-on-the-beach pending, then closed till Friday. And first rain for 24 days.
May start reducing Levemir after 45% increase in last few weeks.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning to all. A surprising 5.9 today as at 11pm I was only 5.5 and decided to have a McVitties ginger nut, but I got distracted by ratching in the freezer for something for today’s tea ( roast pork as it happens). Went to bed, read for half an hour, dozed off, woke up suddenly remembering I hadn’t had my biccie but of course I really couldn’t be bothered getting up by then so just crossed my fingers and toes, all 24 of them, and hoped for the best. NB: it’s not big and it’s definitely not clever going to bed on such a low number without at least a 10grm carby snack. Don’t do as I do, do as I say.  Hope you all have a sunny Sunday. We won’t.  Dull, again!


----------



## goodybags

Morning 5.2 today @ 08:13


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here.


----------



## SueEK

goodybags said:


> Morning 5.2 today @ 08:13


Congrats on the HS


----------



## Michael12421

@goodybags Congratulations on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1 for me earlier this morning. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @goodybags on the House Special.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 6.3 for me this morning and hoping today is not going to be like yesterday, hypos left right and centre with no idea why.
@goodybags congratulations on the HS.
Have a good sunday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Morning 5.2 today @ 08:13


Congrats on the House Special @goodybags !


----------



## rebrascora

@goodybags Congratulations from me too on your House Special this morning. 

@freesia I think our BG levels have twinned. I had a record breaking 4 hypos yesterday! I need to get a grip! 
The odd thing is that I ate a really tricky meal last night with a mass of carbs at the end (I found an individual Xmas pud in the back of the cupboard) So on top of the 3.5 units i had for my ratatouille with mozzarella followed by a few strawberries, i then got incredibly brave/blaze and shot myself 5.5 extra units and had the xmas pud with the last bit of mascapone cheese I had in the fridge. I had an hour or so where my levels hovered between 4.0 and 4.3 but I held my nerve with the hypo treatment because I knew I had all those carbs from the dried fruit in the pud to come and just as I was losing hope it started to come gently upwards. It is almost like a flat line on my graph all evening where I expected a mountain the size of Everest. Can't believe I timed it so well, but then I failed to keep out of the red between 4am and 5am when that should be the easy bit! Arrgh!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> @goodybags Congratulations from me too on your House Special this morning.
> 
> @freesia I think our BG levels have twinned. I had a record breaking 4 hypos yesterday! I need to get a grip!
> The odd thing is that I ate a really tricky meal last night with a mass of carbs at the end (I found an individual Xmas pud in the back of the cupboard) So on top of the 3.5 units i had for my ratatouille with mozzarella followed by a few strawberries, i then got incredibly brave/blaze and shot myself 5.5 extra units and had the xmas pud with the last bit of mascapone cheese I had in the fridge. I had an hour or so where my levels hovered between 4.0 and 4.3 but I held my nerve with the hypo treatment because I knew I had all those carbs from the dried fruit in the pud to come and just as I was losing hope it started to come gently upwards. It is almost like a flat line on my graph all evening where I expected a mountain the size of Everest. Can't believe I timed it so well, but then I failed to keep out of the red between 4am and 5am when that should be the easy bit! Arrgh!


The christmas pud and mascapone cheese sounds delicious, i hope you enjoyed that. 

I woke early yesterday to a 6, but dozed back off and woke with libre showing i was hypo but finger prick showing low 4s. That seemed to set the pattern for the day. At one point my level was 6.0 so i vaccuumed the house (its not a big house). By the time i'd finished upstairs it had dropped to 2.6!!

Back at school full time from tomorrow so will need to monitor levels and start adjusting again. Its never ending, this constant monitor, change, evaluate lark.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 and a sleep in.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> The christmas pud and mascapone cheese sounds delicious, i hope you enjoyed that.


It was absolutely heavenly! I had a tiny shot of my fav rum on the hot pud too. Can't believe my levels didn't spike!

Hope you have a more stable day today with your levels. Not sure I could cope going to work when my levels are constantly misbehaving. Whilst I do a lot of manual work most days, my time is my own... apart from animals constantly wanting attention/food, cleaned up after, exercising etc....actually probably not dissimilar to your job!!!


----------



## SB2015

Another 5.4 this morning.  My OH suggested that as I get perfectly flat lines overnight on this pump I should just increase the time I am asleep.  That sounded like a good excuse for a lovely lie in this morning.

Congrats on HS @goodybags 

I hope the return of all pupils goes smoothly tomorrow @freesia and @Bexlee whether that is in school or from home.  We have both been shouting at the radio when they keep saying they are ‘reopening the schools’ tomorrow. Do they not realise that you have all been working all the way through managing two systems!!,! 

I was wondering what to do with the Christmas pud we found at the back of the cupboard @rebrascora .  Nice ideas.

Have a good day.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

3.8 for me ... lovely morning went out early with the dogs looking forward to my lunchtime walk


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> attention/food, cleaned up after, exercising etc....actually probably not dissimilar to your job!!


Lol. True some days, though i must admit it will be nice to see them all. They're 5-7 year olds so i'm expecting a few tears tomorrow and it will take a while for them to settle back in.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> hope the return of all pupils goes smoothly tomorrow @freesia and @Bexlee whether that is in school or from home. We have both been shouting at the radio when they keep saying they are ‘reopening the schools’ tomorrow. Do they not realise that you have all been working all the way through managing two systems!!


Thank you. I was shouting at a guest on Andrew Marr this morning.
I'm looking forward to getting back to a bit of normality though.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @goodybags


----------



## Lanny

11:30 BS 7.7 A long lie in this morning after an eventful night of dreams! Another one of me doing impossible things: this time having learnt how to swim, I entered every swimming stroke competition & came first in the lot; those who’ve have read my posts in the past know that I’m terrified of splashing water on my face, never mind stick it IN the water, & have had 7 courses of learning to swim lessons in the past & couldn’t do it so, that dream is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE!  Enjoyed it nonetheless! Especially when the commentators said some of my strokes techniques were very marginal, verging on disqualification, but, I was amazingly fast for someone who just learnt to swim recently! When interviewed for the local paper & asked how can I swim so fast I said “ I still don’t quite trust I won’t sink & go as fast as possible to reach the end of race so, my technique gets a bit ropey especially, on the technical strokes of breast & butterfly!”  I can’t even wash my hair sticking my head down under the shower: HAS to be looking up & stick it in backwards slowly so the water DOES NOT run down my face! I wonder what these types of dreams are telling me? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Squeezed it in with 7 minutes to spare & don’t need to go Australian!


----------



## SaraKaya

Hi everyone nice to post again. Had a bit of a sticky patch but realise I need to ask for help rather than ignore it and stick my head in the sand! Probably hit the 6 month wall, honeymoon period is all inclusive some days, self catering others and occasionally room only!!
6.9 for me after a night shift! I drop my basal the night before to allow for the extra activity but I didn’t have too many get ups last night so running a bit higher!
I took advantage of the free trial of the freestyle libre 2 sensor ..... it’s arrived, I am looking at it, it looks straight forward, has any one got any top tips? I have down loaded the app and that bit looks straight forward just pairing the phone with the sensor! It’s applying it! No worse than a lancet I suppose!
worried my bingo wings might be too wobbly!!!
@eggyg congratulations on the arrival of Zara!
@ColinUK if you didn’t have that 38 figure before you would have taken 40 all day long! You have got through Christmas another lock down on your own and it’s only gone up a sniff!! I’d say that was fab!!


----------



## SaraKaya

That was my post from yesterday and I hadn’t pressed ‘post reply’ 
Today started with a 6.3
Managed to put the sensor on and have probably now realised I haven’t been managing this Diabetes beast as well as I thought! 
obviously taking my humalog too late for breakfast! Had weetabix today ( a normal breakfast for me )  that I have tested for before and it seemed to not raise my bloods too much but the sensor gave me a shout after 30mins and my bloods were soaring near 13, I confirmed it with a finger prick and it was also in the 13’s. Bolused in a panic and then realised I was probably stacking so then came the predicted alarm for my bloods going low again confirmed by a finger prick. So had a rescue jelly baby. Is too much knowledge dangerous? I am wondering if I haven’t got a clue what I am doing? Before the sensor I probably wouldn’t have known that spike had happened and I wouldn’t have made a correction. Or have I just eaten a rogue weetabix? 
Answers on a postcard please?


----------



## Kaylz

@SaraKaya nice to see you joining us again 

Applying it is 9/10 times a doddle and you probably won't even feel it! Have you plasters or tape to hand in case it starts lifting? That's always a top tip

Just seen your today's post, maybe try altering your pre bolus timing, the Libre is a great tool to get pre bolusing nailed as best as you can, I'd never correct that soon, we spike after eating, even normal people do so don't get panicked by it, just remain calm, give your bloods time to come back down themselves, Libre's are a great tool if you work from the information it gives you
xx


----------



## Robin

SaraKaya said:


> Bolused in a panic and then realised I was probably stacking so then came the predicted alarm for my bloods going low again confirmed by a finger prick. So had a rescue jelly baby. Is too much knowledge dangerous?


When I first started using the Libre, I found the best approach was to regard the first few days as 'Observation only' and resist making any changes, until I’d seen a pattern emerging, and decided what sort of a plan of action I could form to tweak things.


----------



## SaraKaya

Thank @Kaylz and @Robin. 
Will do the ‘observation’ approach like you said and not react too quickly I think the alarm going off puts you on high alert!! 
back to the garden now!


----------



## Newbie777

Morning,  a disappointing 6.5 for me

Congrats @goodybags on your HS


----------



## HenryBennett

All the things I like:-


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @goodybags 

A 4.8 for me at 07:48 Lovely sunny day in West Berks although it is cold.

Time to jump on the exercise bike.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good afternoon a 6.8 this morning. A lovely walk in the sunshine after breakfast, although clouded over and colder this afternoon.


----------



## ColinUK

Average for the week is up on last week but that’s no shock considering the nightmare day Monday with the hyper and two hypos!


----------



## SB2015

SaraKaya said:


> That was my post from yesterday and I hadn’t pressed ‘post reply’
> Today started with a 6.3
> Managed to put the sensor on and have probably now realised I haven’t been managing this Diabetes beast as well as I thought!
> obviously taking my humalog too late for breakfast! Had weetabix today ( a normal breakfast for me )  that I have tested for before and it seemed to not raise my bloods too much but the sensor gave me a shout after 30mins and my bloods were soaring near 13, I confirmed it with a finger prick and it was also in the 13’s. Bolused in a panic and then realised I was probably stacking so then came the predicted alarm for my bloods going low again confirmed by a finger prick. So had a rescue jelly baby. Is too much knowledge dangerous? I am wondering if I haven’t got a clue what I am doing? Before the sensor I probably wouldn’t have known that spike had happened and I wouldn’t have made a correction. Or have I just eaten a rogue weetabix?
> Answers on a postcard please?


The Libre is indeed an eye opener.  It taught me how far ahead of meals I needed to prebolus.  I was also eating the healthy weetabix for breakfast or porridge.  Both of these are now off my list.  Weetabix because they did the same for me and rocketed my BG even if I prebolused.   Porridge just didn’t work for me.  I now make my own cereal  using quinoa flakes in stead of oats, and enjoy that half an apple along with yogurt and milk.

As you have found putting the sensor on is not a problem. I find ‘the excess’ on my upper arms is excellent for a sensor.  It moves over when I lie in my side, there is plenty of space and no chance of hitting a muscle.  (There are some advantages to things like that).

With the slight lag between the sensor glucose and the blood glucose I found that  finger pricks for any corrections and boluses were more reliable, and as my test kit had a Bolus wizard in it it took account of any active insulin (stuff I had put in and was still working) so avoided stacking of insulin.

The Honeymoon Period took me by surprise as the beta cells sometimes decided after a rest that they would join in again, and then other times the cells died and my insulin needs went up.  The sensors really helped with this. I used the graphs from Libreview along with my BG results and my own notes added to put a case for Libre in NHS.  Well worth asking.  I just got a yes straight away, having self funded for 18 months before it became available on prescription.

Keep in touch.  There will be plenty of experience to draw on.  If you have specific questions it might be worth using a new thread in the general messages.  This may get additional input as not everyone uses the 7 day average thread.  Definitely better to post than just try to sort things on your own.  That is the great strength of the forum.


----------



## rebrascora

@SaraKaya I have to prebolus much longer in advance for breakfast to prevent spikes than other meals, even with low carb eating. Between 45mins and an hour and a half depending upon my fasting reading and the insulin I am using.... 45 mins is pretty standard with Fiasp for me but Novo(not so)Rapid was always an hour or more, which often meant that I got distracted doing other stuff whilst waiting for it to kick in and then ended up hypo, which is why I went back to Fiasp. This prebolus timing is pretty extreme and my consultant was shocked but my Libre results prove the point. 
Start experimenting with bringing your bolus injection for breakfast(keeping the same Weetabix breakfast)  forward by 5 mins each day to find the sweet spot for you. You will likely find that if your fasting reading is quite low, it takes less time but a reading in the mid to upper 5s and above will give you a good idea of how long you will normally need.


----------



## Bexlee

A 6.1 this morning.
Hope everyone had a nice day it made a change with the sun shining.


----------



## SaraKaya

Thank you @rebrascora and @SB2015 i never thought having bingo wings would be a positive!!
I have had a better rest of the day! I will bolus a bit earlier tomorrow and see how I go.
Does this diabetes lark ever get easy? Only 6 months in and the realisation of this regime being for the rest of my life is setting in! Some days are just hard other days I am ok with it. Don’t want food to become the enemy!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning        - 4.7


----------



## Maca44

Snap - 4.7 Birds are singing cats are purring its a good start to the day.


----------



## SueEK

Snap again but the other way round, 7.4. Don’t get it all I had was a small salad over 12 hours ago. Anyhow off to work. Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A heady 6.5 for me?!
Like @SueEK I had a salad also, what gives?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 this morning at 6am. Today is looking good.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1 @ 06:20


----------



## HenryBennett

goodybags said:


> Good Morning 6.1 @ 06:20


Snap


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a weekend with a record hypo amount of 5(!), a low reading so had a snack without bolus, an hour before bed still low so ate a buscuit, only rising to 5.1 at bed so another biscuit, it suddenly shot up while sleeping to 12 and stayed there all night! Waking level 11.2. I'd reduced my basal by half a unit because of the hypos and ready for back to work. Of well, correction on its way..

Have a good day folks


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Off to do the supermarket run soon, will I get stuck behind the school bus? Haven’t had that to contend with for ages.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Back to the basal reductions. Looks like I'll be on my summer dosage before too long.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Jumped over the border into sixland with a 6.2. Wet today and have no particular plans, got my prescription to pick up from pharmacy so I’ll get the wheelbarrow prepared for later! Otherwise, nowt! Roll on 29th March when we can go a bit further afield for a walk, think the petrol has evaporated in the car! The first place we’re going to, is the coast. It’s a tantalising half an hour’s drive away, as is the Lake District. So if nothing else, I want you all behave yourselves so I can see the sea! Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Snap @SueEK 7.4 for me today as well, I'll not grumble as it's better than yesterdays 11.1!
xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me lovely walk this morning now back to work . Have a good day everyone


----------



## RirisR

Morning a 7.1. for me.   Weather good here sun out.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Thanks for reminding me about my prescription @eggyg. I have to tell them to look for mine in the oversized bag section, otherwise they come back and say they can’t find it LOL. It’s like Santa’s stocking once a month.

Watched Steve Backshall learning Welsh with Iolo Williams last night on S4C. What a pair of great blokes! My Welsh homework this week is to give feedback on the programme. Where’s my dictionary?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 
Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Fagor

7.1 today, which makes me happy.
Peaked at 14.5 early hours due to over-correction last night when BS were bobbing along between 3.5 and 4.5 and they were slow to increase.
Reduced BI as running low recently after far too many over 10.


----------



## rebrascora

Mission accomplished!! 6.7 this morning and it was 6.7 at 3.30am when I set my alarm to check. Lovely flat horizontal line all night apart from coming down from the drop after I took 2 correction units of Fiasp at bedtime (a bit dodgy I know) but no evening Levemir and it all worked a treat. Now to build on that and try to avoid having any hypos today. 

@SueEK and @Snowwy I had one of those salads yesterday too! Took me from 4.5 to 9.1. Hadn't had anything else all day and my Libre graph was looking really good I normally only have a max of 3 cherry tomatoes on a salad and there were 5 or maybe 6 in it and some grated carrot but not huge amounts.... it was a bought one. I did have a generous amount of balsamic vinegar on it though. Not had a salad cause that sort of rise before though.


----------



## rebrascora

After my overnight success to prevent a hypo, I have to report that I just failed this morning as my current reading is 3.6. 
With no evening Levemir on board I fully expected FOTF so I bolused 1.5 extra units for it as soon as I woke up along with my breakfast Fiasp, which I would normally do anyway and I have just dipped into the red because it hasn't showed up yet! Arrgh! 
At least getting the jelly babies out just now has reminded me to top up my pockets and back pack supplies.


----------



## adrian1der

Son back to school this morning so back on the early starts. Pleased to report a 5.2 for me at 05:56


----------



## rebrascora

Congratulations @adrian1der Good way to start the week!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. A 6.2 for me. A chilly dog walk this morning. Where has all that Spring warmth gone?


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @adrian1der


----------



## Lanny

10:32 BS 6.9 

Yippee!  I’m a pretty happy bunny this morning! Just checked my golf results, as I do upon first waking up so a bit of a delay in posting, & I finished in 14th. Place with 500 clan points, that’s practically an entire season of points in one go, & a massive 270,000 coins! Ok, it’s not my highest placing, that was 11th. Place, but, it’s a whole different league’s apart from rookie in terms of rewards: not bad for my very first full pro final medal!

Here it is:-



A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @adrian1der on your HS


----------



## ColinUK

5.0 for me. Although I did get up really rather early and go out for a six mile walk around Regent’s Park and then tested.


----------



## ColinUK

@adrian1der  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Freddie1966 said:


> 4.8 for me lovely walk this morning now back to work . Have a good day everyone


4.4 when I got back still at that level now before dinner... it’s a good day it’s behaving itself


----------



## Deleted member 25429

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning all. A 6.2 for me. A chilly dog walk this morning. Where has all that Spring warmth gone?


The weather the other weekend lulled us into believing it was going to get warmer


----------



## Newbie777

Good morning a great 5.8 for me!

Had a fairly naughty day yesterday, with eating a small amount of barfi ( Indian sweet made from flour and sugar) , a kobedi kebab with salad and a bit of homous and also a piece of kfc chicken.

Congratulations @adrian1der on your excellent HS, keep up hard work,


----------



## SaraKaya

6.7 for me 
Congrats @adrian1der on the HS 
Observation and patience have meant no unnecessary action needed looking at the libre. Did an earlier bolus for breakfast and it did the trick. My fingers are enjoying the break!
Should salads now have health warnings do you think? 
nice flat fish through the night!
off to do the school run, there is an unusual phrase! He won’t be pleased and he will say he did nothing at school but I am sure play time has been fabulous and Molly will have annoyed him so all is right with the world!!! 
Have a good rest of the day everyone x


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der congrats on the HS
@merrymunky come on luv, don’t stay away xx
Freezing cold at work, heating not working like being in an igloo, couldn’t get my fingers tip tapping. Ice on car and frost on the ground bbrrrr


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny your earnings will soon be up there with Rory’s


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> @Lanny your earnings will soon be up there with Rory’s


Ah! But, mine are virtual & temporary, just as easy to lose huge amounts as win them, & Rory’s are real!


----------



## Bexlee

6.6 today. Had 3rd eye injection this afternoon.  Big improvement on the eye test before it so the “pain” and proper bleeder I had after last months seem to have been worth it. I still have a tiny spot of blood remaining from it after 4 week. I didn’t hurt though just looked freaky!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Ah! But, mine are virtual & temporary, just as easy to lose huge amounts as win them, & Rory’s are real!


----------



## Ditto

Howdy all. 7.7 @ 10.15 this morning. Got my plug for the laptop so I'm back online.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## SueEK

8.3 where on earth did that come from?? I did have an orange, makes me feel like I can’t have anything nice. Anyhow I’ve got my ultrasound later today so will have to leave work a touch early so best get off.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Yessss!!! 5.2 this morning

Weight is intentionally down to 63.2Kg, overshooting the goal of 65Kg to account for increased food weight when I change 5he diet to a weight maintenance one.

And it's my wifes birthday too.

This will be a good day.

Not so long ago I wrote a song called exactly that...'It's a good day'. Catchy but I don't have the body of Taylor Swift or Madonna.

Why don' smileys always appear for me?


----------



## HenryBennett

Back in the 5’s with a 5.9 for me. The days are lengthening nicely now.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> And it's my wifes birthday too.
> 
> This will be a good day.


Excellent news and happy birthday to MrsG.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn congrats in your HS and happy birthday to Mrs Gwynne x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Back in th 5's also with a Heniz Special of 5.7.
Congrats @Gwynn on you HS   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Hello Hawaii!

5.0 for me this morning.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn and happy birthday to Mrs G!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up early today, been starving since 4am! Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS. Budge up on that step though, as I also got a 5.2!  Yeah! Those McVitties ginger nuts really can be  a diabetics friend ( other biscuits are available). I’ve decided to enter the big bad world again, 3 weeks before I’ve been advised to. I’m going shopping this morning. Cause for celebration or not? I just want to get in my car and go somewhere, even if it is only five minutes down the M6! I’m going early and of course I will be ultra careful. Wish me luck.  I’ll have to go as I have cancelled my Click and Collect! Have a terrific Tuesday whatever you’re up to.


----------



## goodybags

Morning woke up to a respectable 5.1 
(but had a disturbed nights sleep with nighttime hypo of 4.0 @ about 2.30
also I had low yesterday afternoon with 3.9
so obviously need a further reduction of the medication NovaMix I hopefully removing it very soon 

I did speak to Dr about this a few weeks ago
advice was not to stop it but reducing it I’m now only taking 30% of the amount of insulin that I was a year ago.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.2 for me.

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS and happy birthday to your wife.
@eggyg, congratulations on your HS. Enjoy your shopping trip!

Forest school fo me today. Hope the weather stays ok. Have a good day folks


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Congrats on the HS and enjoy the trip out!
I’m planning on going to the big shop later today and that’s a treat worth looking forward to these days!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  Congrats on the HS and enjoy the trip out!
> I’m planning on going to the big shop later today and that’s a treat worth looking forward to these days!


It’s sad isn’t it? Getting excited because I can pick my own aubergine!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 
Well done to both @eggyg & @Gwynn on the HS's 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Levemir down by 7 units from 4 weeks ago. Spring definitely just round the corner.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, and a red-free overnight trace. My last sensor got off to a bad start, I threatened it with Abbott and it recovered, but it always read slightly low, so it recorded a lot of apparent hypos. This one seems much better right from the start.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

It’s jab-day for me, so no dog walk this morning. The medicine cabinet’s stocked, just in case, and I’ve upped my basal. Bring it on! 

I’m very jealous @eggyg LOL. Stay safe!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

No earthly idea what is going on but I'm joining @Bloden with a 4.9, that's after 3 and a half oat nobblies at bedtime where other nights biscuits have taken me up, I give up!

@Gwynn congrats on the HS and Happy Birthday to Mrs G! xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn and @eggyg congratulations on your HS's


----------



## SB2015

My first HS for ages......... . In good company with @Gwynn and @eggyg .

@SaraKaya yes it does get easier, but we all have days when it gets to us.  That’s where the forum is so good.  You may also still be in the Honeymoon Period so the pancreas just just plays silly ...... now and then .  Be patient.

Enjoy Forest School @freesia  , it sounds such a great idea to have it in the curriculum.

Still sunny, but looking cold out there.  A weaving day today.  Just haven’t done any for quite a while so it will be good to get back to it. We have some blue tits who have moved into the new bird box we put up.  A couple of sparrows had a quick look but glad to say that we got the hole the right size and they just didn’t fit.

Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.9 here.
> 
> It’s jab-day for me, so no dog walk this morning. The medicine cabinet’s stocked, just in case, and I’ve upped my basal. Bring it on!
> 
> I’m very jealous @eggyg LOL. Stay safe!


Glad that you are well prepared. That probably means you won’t react at all.
What is ‘jab’ in Welsh.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> It’s sad isn’t it? Getting excited because I can pick my own aubergine!


I miss those days when a man could go out and pick an aubergine or two!


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Glad that you are well prepared. That probably means you won’t react at all.
> What is ‘jab’ in Welsh.


If it isn’t “Pointyouch” then I’m going to be disappointed.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> If it isn’t “Pointyouch” then I’m going to be disappointed.


That definitely could sound Welsh


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> I miss those days when a man could go out and pick an aubergine or two!


I prefer to squeeze the avocados before buying.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning with a pretty horizontal line although it ran along the top of my range all night, it kept below 10. Followed the same strategy of eating a late lunch and then not bothering with an evening meal but having protein and fat (nuts and cheese) before bed and then injecting 2 units of Fiasp (and no evening Levemir) when levels start to hit double figures. I very rarely get any consistency and once in a blue moon I manage an horizontal line overnight so 2 in a row and two identical waking readings of 6.7 is seriously impressive. Really thought my run yesterday would have dropped me overnight, even with no Levemir, so I had rather more cheese than I maybe needed.... it was delicious though... mature blue Stilton and reserve Gruyere washed down with a nice cup of Red Bush. I'm cutting back on my alcohol consumption so the caffeine free Red Bush was a good option and worked well with the cheese..... Would have preferred a hot chocolate (also very good with cheese) but I would have needed more insulin for it and then I would have been tempted to have a shot of rum in it.

@Gwynn @eggyg and @SB2015 Congrats to you all on your optimum readings this morning. Well Done! Hope Mrs G has a good day and hope you have a safe but enjoyable shopping trip. Hope you are wearing something special Elaine and don't forget some sparkly earrings to celebrate your outing. 
My pierced ears will have closed up because I haven't worn any in over a year! I don't trust Rascal even with studs. He has an uncanny knack of finding a button or toggle when you aren't paying enough attention and so many of the tabs on my zips have been ripped off. It's just a game with him, he's not nasty, just playful, but it is frustrating. He did get hold of an earring many years ago but thankfully he didn't rip it out..... might have been me howling at him! I learned my lesson though. He also went through a phase of going for nipples and he could locate and grab (always my left nipple) through 3 layers of clothing including a coat, in a split second.... I would mention that they are not that prominent as to be visible through 3 layers of clothing, it's just that the chest is a common place for horses to nip each other when they are play fighting.... but really painful for a human! Thankfully he seems to have grown out of that bad habit!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.7 for me this morning with a pretty horizontal line although it ran along the top of my range all night, it kept below 10. Followed the same strategy of eating a late lunch and then not bothering with an evening meal but having protein and fat (nuts and cheese) before bed and then injecting 2 units of Fiasp (and no evening Levemir) when levels start to hit double figures. I very rarely get any consistency and once in a blue moon I manage an horizontal line overnight so 2 in a row and two identical waking readings of 6.7 is seriously impressive. Really thought my run yesterday would have dropped me overnight, even with no Levemir, so I had rather more cheese than I maybe needed.... it was delicious though... mature blue Stilton and reserve Gruyere washed down with a nice cup of Red Bush. I'm cutting back on my alcohol consumption so the caffeine free Red Bush was a good option and worked well with the cheese..... Would have preferred a hot chocolate (also very good with cheese) but I would have needed more insulin for it and then I would have been tempted to have a shot of rum in it.
> 
> @Gwynn @eggyg and @SB2015 Congrats to you all on your optimum readings this morning. Well Done! Hope Mrs G has a good day and hope you have a safe but enjoyable shopping trip. Hope you are wearing something special Elaine and don't forget some sparkly earrings to celebrate your outing.
> My pierced ears will have closed up because I haven't worn any in over a year! I don't trust Rascal even with studs. He has an uncanny knack of finding a button or toggle when you aren't paying enough attention and so many of the tabs on my zips have been ripped off. It's just a game with him, he's not nasty, just playful, but it is frustrating. He did get hold of an earring many years ago but thankfully he didn't rip it out..... might have been me howling at him! I learned my lesson though. He also went through a phase of going for nipples and he could locate and grab (always my left nipple) through 3 layers of clothing including a coat, in a split second.... I would mention that they are not that prominent as to be visible through 3 layers of clothing, it's just that the chest is a common place for horses to nip each other when they are play fighting.... but really  painful for a human! Thankfully he seems to have grown out of that bad habit!


I’ve pulled on a pair of jeans, got diamond earrings in ( not real, they’re only for special occasions) but I do have a sparkly sleeved sweater on. I might even put a bit of  face paint on and hope I look more Coco Chanel than Coco the Clown!


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I prefer to squeeze the avocados before buying.


I'm much more of an aubergine type guy!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ve pulled on a pair of jeans, got diamond earrings in ( not real, they’re only for special occasions) but I do have a sparkly sleeved sweater on. I might even put a bit of  face paint on and hope I look more Coco Chanel than Coco the Clown!


I don't doubt for one second that you look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## rebrascora

The thing is that aubergines don't need feeling. When the skin is taught and shiny they are good and fresh. 
Avocados need a little squeeze to assess if they are ready to eat.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> Glad that you are well prepared. That probably means you won’t react at all.
> What is ‘jab’ in Welsh.


Hahaha. Fingers crossed!

Vaccine is brechlyn (brech-lin, ch like in loch), jab in general is pigiad (piggy-ad). Honestly, the vocab I’ve learned this year! Very random. Sorry to disappoint @ColinUK.


----------



## Maca44

Another 4.5 for me


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> The thing is that aubergines don't need feeling. When the skin is taught and shiny they are good and fresh.
> Avocados need a little squeeze to assess if they are ready to eat.


I'm thinking that some don't realise the hidden meaning of the aubergine emoji


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> I prefer to squeeze the avocados before buying.


Ooer Mrs.  Where’s Ted when there’s a fnarrr to be had?


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Ooer Mrs.  Where’s Ted when there’s a fnarrr to be had?


And here I am thinking I'm perfectly capable of bringing up the rear when Ted's missing!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> ch like in loch


but the English NEVER pronounce loch as it should be and like us Scots pronounce it, winds me right up! LOL xx


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @eggyg @Gwynn and @SB2015 on the HSs

A 5.5 for me at 06:01 this morning. Lovely crisp, clear morning in West Berks today. Managed to book a slot for my jab tomorrow morning


----------



## Lanny

09:41 BS 6.7

Congratulations go to all you HS holders @Gwynn , @eggyg & @SB2015 

I left out in the cold, again! Boo hoo! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> but the English NEVER pronounce loch as it should be and like us Scots pronounce it, winds me right up! LOL xx


How should it be pronounced? I've always thought it should be in the throat like lots of hebrew words - Chanukah for example isn't ch but ch. lol

Like this!


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> but the English NEVER pronounce loch as it should be and like us Scots pronounce it, winds me right up! LOL xx


We Irish pronounce it about the same as the Scots do but, spell it differently, lough, & I remember having quite a bit of difficulty soundingly it out properly as a child! 

There are pros & cons to the British way of spelling & pronunciation that doesn’t always match & the very literal American way of spelling & pronunciation! Americans are very literal when it comes to pronouncing words that are written properly in English, rather than their American way eg. they say Moss Cow, which drives me nuts!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> How should it be pronounced? I've always thought it should be in the throat like lots of hebrew words - Chanukah for example isn't ch but ch. lol
> 
> Like this!


That was like me trying to say Lough Neagh properly as a child!


----------



## HenryBennett

I squeeze my avocados regularly and then leave them out overnight.


----------



## HenryBennett

I curate them carefully so that they are perfect on toast with a couple of rashers of bacon.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> How should it be pronounced? I've always thought it should be in the throat like lots of hebrew words - Chanukah for example isn't ch but ch. lol


News reporters ALWAYS say it like lock, it is a throaty ch, yes like the video! I actually recorded me saying it and was going to try uploading it but like the guy says folk never say it properly xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> News reporters ALWAYS say it like lock, it is a throaty ch, yes like the video! I actually recorded me saying it and was going to try uploading it but like the guy says folk never say it properly xx


Honestly I'm stunned that people struggle pronouncing it properly. It's not the most complex word ffs!

Other than if they're American.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Honestly I'm stunned that people struggle pronouncing it properly. It's not the most complex word ffs!
> 
> Other than if they're American.


Nope, MOST English folks don't say it right and even easy towns they mess up as well so.... xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> but the English NEVER pronounce loch as it should be and like us Scots pronounce it, winds me right up! LOL xx


Yes, they’re very naughty!
One of my Welsh-learner friends pronounces the Welsh ch like a k, so it’s difficult to understand what she’s saying. I wish I could say something to her, but it just isn’t cool  to correct a classmate - it has to come from the teacher. She says ‘a chi’ (and you) like aquí in Spanish, which is really confusing. It’s so hard being perfect like us, isn’t it @Kaylz (said in a jokey way).


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> How should it be pronounced? I've always thought it should be in the throat like lots of hebrew words - Chanukah for example isn't ch but ch. lol
> 
> Like this!


Mr Annoying! It’s a matter of teaching people, not being smugly obnoxious like this guy. 
Eg, I didn’t know Chanukah began with a Welsh ch sound, and now I know. Thank you @ColinUK.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Mr Annoying! It’s a matter of teaching people, not being smugly obnoxious like this guy.
> Eg, I didn’t know Chanukah began with a Welsh ch sound, and now I know. Thank you @ColinUK.


And like the ending of Pesach - which you never call "Passover"


----------



## rebrascora

I love that I am learning Welsh and Jewish combined. Maybe we should start a word of the day feature. 

I would like to add that despite being English I was, and still am, quite capable of pronouncing Loch correctly. Maybe because I am a northerner. 
I am sure there are plenty of colloquial words in the various English dialects which many Scottlish, English and Welsh people, without considering foreigners, would have difficulty with or regularly get wrong.


----------



## Leadinglights

Newbie777 said:


> Hello @Christy, thankyou very much
> 
> The Goldfish have sadly died, but did last 5 years.
> 
> The kids are not allowed to have any more pets, the last time they kept on asking about  keeping a rabbit and I said NO, as it is cruelty


I know I shouldn't have laughed but my daughter (as an adult) had a goldfish which was unwell so she took it to the vet and of course he really couldn't do anything for it but she was so upset she just dashed out without even thinking about paying for the injection he had used to dispatch it. When she rang next day to apologise he said Oh no that's fine, it was a first for me. Whenever does a vet not charge an arm and a leg for any treatment.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> How should it be pronounced? I've always thought it should be in the throat like lots of hebrew words - Chanukah for example isn't ch but ch. lol
> 
> Like this!


How I would hate to have been taught by someone like him!!!!
It could be used in teacher training for how not to teach!!!


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> I love that I am learning Welsh and Jewish combined. Maybe we should start a word of the day feature.
> 
> I would like to add that despite being English I was, and still am, quite capable of pronouncing Loch correctly. Maybe because I am a northerner.
> I am sure there are plenty of colloquial words in the various English dialects which many Scottlish, English and Welsh people, without considering foreigners, would have difficulty with or regularly get wrong.


I like the idea of a word a day thread.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I would like to add that despite being English I was, and still am, quite capable of pronouncing Loch correctly


It wasn't a dig and I'm sure many can but then the news reporters should get it right but every English news reporter on BBC Breakfast and ITV News never say it how it should be said, just an observation xx


----------



## eggyg

Talking of words/languages, I’ve just started a crime book set in Cork. There’s lots of local dialogue and although I’ve only ever been to Ireland once ( Dublin) and not having a clue what the Cork accent sounds like, I’m reading it, in my head of course, in the thickest, strongest Irish accent ever. Think Hastings ( Adrian Dunbar) from Line of Duty crossed with Mrs Doyle from Father Ted and you’ve got it! Please tell me others read in accents too. Or am I nuts?


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> I know I shouldn't have laughed but my daughter (as an adult) had a goldfish which was unwell so she took it to the vet and of course he really couldn't do anything for it but she was so upset she just dashed out without even thinking about paying for the injection he had used to dispatch it. When she rang next day to apologise he said Oh no that's fine, it was a first for me. Whenever does a vet not charge an arm and a leg for any treatment.


Although in this case more likely to be a fin and a gill.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Think Hastings ( Adrian Dunbar) from Line of Duty crossed with Mrs Doyle from Father Ted and you’ve got it! Please tell me others read in accents too. Or am I nuts?


Mrs Doyle, brilliant!    
Oh gawd, yeah, I read in the character’s accents. It can be really tiring!


----------



## Michael12421

I think that trying to pronounce a word correctly in another language is more important than getting it absolutely right. That is much better than expecting everyone else to speak and understand English.  I make so many - sometimes excruciating - mistakes but luckily people are kind and accept that I am not Spanish.  The worst mistake I made was when I first arrived in Spain and went to the fishmonger and ordered a half kilo of coathangers when I wanted perch. Everyone, including myself, had a good laugh and I got my perch.


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> I think that trying to pronounce a word correctly in another language is more important than getting it absolutely right. That is much better than expecting everyone else to speak and understand English.  I make so many - sometimes excruciating - mistakes but luckily people are kind and accept that I am not Spanish.  The worst mistake I made was when I first arrived in Spain and went to the fishmonger and ordered a half kilo of coathangers when I wanted perch. Everyone, including myself, had a good laugh and I got my perch.


Back in my days when I went to Italy for my holidays, haven’t had a foreign holiday since the 90’s, I try to speak Italian phrases, from the phrase book, & made a right hash of it but, people DO appreciate my trying & we had a good laugh at times: could always just show them the phrase in the book if needed; but, didn’t quite need to resort to that! 

THAT doesn’t sound quite as bad as it seems, no holiday since the 90’s, as I’ve been to HK quite a few times; just THAT isn’t a holiday for me & always been some kind of necessity like changing ID cards etc. or a family need like my mum’s passing in 2015! It’s just that I went there instead of a holiday because of the cost!


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I think that trying to pronounce a word correctly in another language is more important than getting it absolutely right. That is much better than expecting everyone else to speak and understand English.  I make so many - sometimes excruciating - mistakes but luckily people are kind and accept that I am not Spanish.  The worst mistake I made was when I first arrived in Spain and went to the fishmonger and ordered a half kilo of coathangers when I wanted perch. Everyone, including myself, had a good laugh and I got my perch.


You got off lightly @Michael12421. A friend of mine went into an interiors shop and said she wanted a pair of b*ll*cks (cojones) - one stripey, the other plain - instead of cushions (cojines).   The shop assistant didn’t bat an eyelid, apparently.  How we laughed!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> You got off lightly @Michael12421. A friend of mine went into an interiors shop and said she wanted a pair of b*ll*cks (cojones) - one stripey, the other plain - instead of cushions (cojines).   The shop assistant didn’t bat an eyelid, apparently.  How we laughed!


 indeed.
I just have trouble in an Italian shop trying to ask for peaches (pesche) instead of fish (pesce). I know how to pronounce them (peskay and peshay) but I just can’t remember which is which.


----------



## eggyg

First time in France in 1993 staying in a gîte. We went to a butchers for meat for a BBQ, I knew what I wanted but wanted to make sure what I was pointing at was the correct cut so I asked “ qu’est-ce?”. The butchers English wasn’t much better than my O level school
girl French and he looked at me and looked at the meat and pulling his jumper out in two peaks in the chest area he pronounced “ booby pork!” We still call it that to this day!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> I think that trying to pronounce a word correctly in another language is more important than getting it absolutely right. That is much better than expecting everyone else to speak and understand English.  I make so many - sometimes excruciating - mistakes but luckily people are kind and accept that I am not Spanish.  The worst mistake I made was when I first arrived in Spain and went to the fishmonger and ordered a half kilo of coathangers when I wanted perch. Everyone, including myself, had a good laugh and I got my perch.


That made me chuckle Michael. Half a kilo of coat hangers!


----------



## Lanny

oh! @eggyg ! THAT made me roar with laughter!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Mrs Doyle, brilliant!
> Oh gawd, yeah, I read in the character’s accents. It can be really tiring!


Especially the Scandi books. That one is the chef from the Muppets! Now that’s exhausting!


----------



## Michael12421

The Two Ronnies were extremely clever with misunderstanding words. I remember one sketch set in Sweden in a pharmacy. Corbett went into the shop and asked Barker for a deoderant. Barker said 'Ball or Aerosol?' Corbet replied 'no it is for my armpits'.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> The Two Ronnies were extremely clever with misunderstanding words. I remember one sketch set in Sweden in a pharmacy. Corbett went into the shop and asked Barker for a deoderant. Barker said 'Ball or Aerosol?' Corbet replied 'no it is for my armpits'.


That was brilliant, I sometimes think they managed to slip things in because the censors just completely missed it.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Guess who I spotted in the latest copy of Balance to land on my doorstep this morning?


----------



## adrian1der

Michael12421 said:


> The Two Ronnies were extremely clever with misunderstanding words. I remember one sketch set in Sweden in a pharmacy. Corbett went into the shop and asked Barker for a deoderant. Barker said 'Ball or Aerosol?' Corbet replied 'no it is for my armpits'.


Or was it "Not the Nine O'clock News"?


----------



## Robin

adrian1der said:


> Or was it "Not the Nine O'clock News"?


Oh, it was indeed!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny Guess who I spotted in the latest copy of Balance to land on my doorstep this morning?


Ooh! DO please tell!  That’ll have to do for a Huh? Emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der I stand corrected.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Ooh! DO please tell!  That’ll have to do for a Huh? Emoji!


It's you I spotted of course! Talking about the Live Well, Move More programme.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> It's you I spotted of course! Talking about the Live Well, Move More programme.


And @Northerner too.


----------



## ColinUK

Whilst working today I’ve baked the worst looking low carb chocolate cupcakes which I’m now going to attempt make look halfway decent by covering in sugar free butter cream.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> The Two Ronnies were extremely clever with misunderstanding words. I remember one sketch set in Sweden in a pharmacy. Corbett went into the shop and asked Barker for a deoderant. Barker said 'Ball or Aerosol?' Corbet replied 'no it is for my armpits'.


I thought that was from Not the Nine O’clock News...wherever it’s from, it’s hilarious.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> And @Northerner too.


What's this? Some quote or something? I don't get Balance any more since I stepped down as Admin


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> I thought that was from Not the Nine O’clock News...wherever it’s from, it’s hilarious.


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> What's this? Some quote or something? I don't get Balance any more since I stepped down as Admin


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 16382


Thanks @ColinUK


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Whilst working today I’ve baked the worst looking low carb chocolate cupcakes which I’m now going to attempt make look halfway decent by covering in sugar free butter cream.


I failed. They look hideous! 
this is the best of the bunch lol

But it’s going to be delivered with these cards so all will be forgiven.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> I failed. They look hideous!
> this is the best of the bunch lol
> 
> But it’s going to be delivered with these cards so all will be forgiven.
> 
> View attachment 16383View attachment 16384


Those cakes are ‘unusual’ Colin, but they will be appreciated.


----------



## Newbie777

6.5 for me, clearly too much food  enjoyment lately!

Also not forgettin Congratulations to @eggyg @Gwynn and @SB2015 on the HSs


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK I'd eat it! xx


----------



## Ditto

Nowt wrong with that cupcake, I could sink my teeth into that no problemo.  nom nom nom

7.1 @ 5.55 but I then went back to bed after 2 eps of The Sopranos and didn't wake till gone noon.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> I failed. They look hideous!
> this is the best of the bunch lol
> 
> But it’s going to be delivered with these cards so all will be forgiven.
> 
> View attachment 16383View attachment 16384


It's the thought that counts even if it looks like something my cats done in the garden


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Have a nice day


----------



## Michael12421

Goodd morning  -  8.4


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.1 today. Enlightening day at my scan yesterday. Conversation went, ‘do you know you have gallstones?’  Umm no. ‘Are you on statins or have diabetes’, yes both, ‘oh that would be why you have a fatty liver’ - Great!  ‘Oh you have fibroids and a simple cyst on your ovary’. SO another few things to add to my list and not really sure what I’m supposed to do about any of it.
Looked up fatty liver and what it suggests you do not eat is basically what we don’t eat as a T2 other than not having fried food. 
Anyhow doesn’t change going to work so best get off. Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.5 this morning, happy with that!
@SueEK so frustrating when you get these sort of comments!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

And...... 5.2!


----------



## Snowwy

Congrats @ColinUK


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 8.1 this morning (after another low @ 4am)


----------



## freesia

Congratulations @ColinUK on your HS.

Good morning everyone. 5.6 for me this morning. Its hump day (mid week) and i'm already absolutely shattered, only been back at work properly for 2 days!

Its going to be very windy later and heavy rain so take care. Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

5.0 at 6am this morning, but 5.2 last night at 5pm....does that count as an evening HS ? 

My wife had a lovely day yesterday and late in the evening baked a cake (which I cannot eat, although I had a little bit to eat in the end...not keen on cakes anyway).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and close but no cigar with a 5.3. 

A bit breezy out there. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today. Had a lie-in as weather like this isn't worth getting up for!  Come on Spring!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Getting a bit wet and windy here too, but the worst wind is forecast for tomorrow. I fear for our garden fence, we were supposed to have the supports strengthened a couple of weeks ago, but the fencer is still waiting for the concrete spurs we need.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well woke to 6.3 but given yesterday's steep decline as soon as I got out of bed I took a Lift, an hour later before breakfast and I'd still fallen to 5.0!   

@SueEK sorry to see you've yet more issues added to your list 

@ColinUK congratulations on the HS!

@freesia we had the wind and the rain up here last night, was absolutely horrendous! Kept me awake for a few hours too it was that bad but relatively calm at the moment

@Gwynn glad to hear yesterday was a good one, although shame on you! Should've been you making the cake surely! LOL
xx


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK congratulations on the HS


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and like @Northerner I also had a lie in. 6.3 today which I’m putting down to having had an extremely restless night, hot and sweaty and vivid dreams were the main disturbances along with Mr Eggy snoring!

Seems like the whole country is in line for wet and very windy weather. I’m making a pan of soup for lunch and then we’re going to visit baby Zara. Can’t wait.

Congratulations @ColinUK you can eat one of your “ cakes” as a reward!  Have a great day everyone and here’s hoping your Wednesday isn’t too wet and windy.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all, 7.1 today. Enlightening day at my scan yesterday. Conversation went, ‘do you know you have gallstones?’  Umm no. ‘Are you on statins or have diabetes’, yes both, ‘oh that would be why you have a fatty liver’ - Great!  ‘Oh you have fibroids and a simple cyst on your ovary’. SO another few things to add to my list and not really sure what I’m supposed to do about any of it.
> Looked up fatty liver and what it suggests you do not eat is basically what we don’t eat as a T2 other than not having fried food.
> Anyhow doesn’t change going to work so best get off. Have a good day all x


Blimey Sue, that’s a list and a half. What’s the next step or have they left you floundering? At least the gallstones explain the pain. I’ve fibroids too but don’t bother me now I’m past “ all that”! How is the pain now BTW? Xx


----------



## RirisR

6.6 this am a wet and windy day, hope my daffs don't get blown away


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

Feeling wiped out this morning - must be the Covid jab. Hubby had to keep waiting for me on our walk this morning LOL I was walking so slowly!  I think I’ll have a little snooze before Welsh conversation this afternoon.

Good grief @SueEK. I hope they get back to you asap.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @ColinUK on the HS.

A 5.5 at 05:54. Just back from getting my first jab - the AZ one for me. Pretty horrid out there currently and according to the weather forecast the bad stuff doesn't arrive until this evening.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me this morning but took a custard cream through the night to keep me in the green. Caught it in plenty of time though at 4.9 on it's way down. (Smug face emoji)
Unfortunately I have managed to dip into the red twice this morning since I got up though!  Trying a different routine this morning and not got it right at all! Only minor hypos and easily fixed but my TIR stats are showing 6% below the line and only 5% above so I need to improve that.

@ColinUK Great to see you getting an HS this morning. Well done. Cake looks great to me.... Happy for you to send it here for taste testing? 

@SueEK So sorry to here your scan identified several other issues. Good news that it isn't appendicitis I suppose but gall stones and fatty liver and cyst etc concerning, especially on top of your other issues. Hope you get referred to someone who can suggest a plan of action to tackle those problems in the near future.


----------



## MAC2020

Michael12421 said:


> The Two Ronnies were extremely clever with misunderstanding words. I remember one sketch set in Sweden in a pharmacy. Corbett went into the shop and asked Barker for a deoderant. Barker said 'Ball or Aerosol?' Corbet replied 'no it is for my armpits'.


Fork handles? Four candles? Yeah Fork Handles. 2 mins later shop keeper puts them on the counter: Four Candles. No Fork Handles. Handles for forks!


----------



## MAC2020




----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora You say that now.... I'm possibly going to chuck the whole batch (into the freezer and then make them last!) and bake a full sized sponge instead. 
And I think I'll not bother with the buttercream recipe next time but make a more conventional one just switching out the icing sugar for powdered erythritol. This buttercream tastes delicious but it's a bugger to pipe and it just looks wrong.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> And...... 5.2!


Congrats on the HS Colin, have one of your cakes to celebrate x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Congratulations @ColinUK on your HS.
> 
> Good morning everyone. 5.6 for me this morning. Its hump day (mid week) and i'm already absolutely shattered, only been back at work properly for 2 days!
> 
> Its going to be very windy later and heavy rain so take care. Have a good day all.


Aww so difficult for you all, hope the next couple of days fly by x


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> 5.0 at 6am this morning, but 5.2 last night at 5pm....does that count as an evening HS ?
> 
> My wife had a lovely day yesterday and late in the evening baked a cake (which I cannot eat, although I had a little bit to eat in the end...not keen on cakes anyway).


So glad Mrs G had a lovely birthday x


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

6.1 today! Happy days, I'm going to endeavor to behave myself today and try and get a green result for tonight too.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Blimey Sue, that’s a list and a half. What’s the next step or have they left you floundering? At least the gallstones explain the pain. I’ve fibroids too but don’t bother me now I’m past “ all that”! How is the pain now BTW? Xx


My GP rang me at work today. She hadn’t had the results of the USS so I told her. She reckons it’s not the gallstones as the pain was in the wrong area, she doesn’t know what it was. LFTs, Ca125 and urine all in normal range. I asked her about the fatty liver and what to do. She reckons there’s not much I can do except cut out any fat in my diet, I shall need to go on a liquid diet at this rate. She will contact me if necessary when she gets a copy of the ultrasound so basically just carry on as usual. I’m not even going to worry about it, there’s no point, I shall cut back where I can and to my mind there’s nothing else I can do. Oh and no pain now, so as Toyah said ‘it’s a mystery’ xx


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

12:13 BS 11.6! Eek!  Serves me right for getting up SO late! Got up from the bed around 2am & had some comfort food of mash potato & low fat sausages & obviously under bolused for it!  I had a lot of trouble trying to drop off last night, wasn’t t until about 5am I started to feel I could so, switched off 6am alarm & bunged in my LR, a bit early, & I think it was maybe around 6/6:30am before I dropped off into nod?  Good thing I’d bunged in the LR or I’d be EXTREMELY IRASCIBLE INDEED if the alarm went off just as I’d dropped into sleep: my sister rang me on the phone once when that happened & I just couldn’t stop myself being grumpy; noticed straight away & rather meekly asked me what’s the best time to call which, brought me to my senses! I apologised & saying my sleep was off at the time & she’d just called when I’d dropped into sleep & any reasonable time is fine: it was ME that was of kilter; HOW could she possibly know that before calling me?

Anyway, 32 units of NR has gone in, before I started typing, for high BS & half breakfast dose for half an oatcake to stop DP!

A very late Australian greeting from me, I’m afraid, for a G’day Mates! 

PS:- Last night was extremely noisy with the wind & the rain!  That’s me covering my ears!

PPS:- Incidentally, did you know that the term “the wind & the rain” in Chinese slang is a euphemism for sex?  I wonder what Ted @KARNAK would make of THAT? I miss you Ted! WHERE ARE YOU?  THAT will have to do as an emoji of me shouting!


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> My GP rang me at work today. She hadn’t had the results of the USS so I told her. She reckons it’s not the gallstones as the pain was in the wrong area, she doesn’t know what it was. LFTs, Ca125 and urine all in normal range. I asked her about the fatty liver and what to do. She reckons there’s not much I can do except cut out any fat in my diet, I shall need to go on a liquid diet at this rate. She will contact me if necessary when she gets a copy of the ultrasound so basically just carry on as usual. I’m not even going to worry about it, there’s no point, I shall cut back where I can and to my mind there’s nothing else I can do. Oh and no pain now, so as Toyah said ‘it’s a mystery’ xx


When I had gallstones I never got typical gall stone pain. I used to get a  feeling of overeating, but a few hours after eating and would mostly get worse over a number hours, and only subsiding following been sick.


----------



## Docb

5 +/- 1 for me today.  I'm giving up on decimal points as far as reporting blood glucose is concerned.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny That's a beautifully poetic phrase. Don't laugh but I think I first heard it in Shogun!


----------



## ColinUK

Docb said:


> 5 +/- 1 for me today.  I'm giving up on decimal points as far as reporting blood glucose is concerned.


If this is a sneaky way to claim a HS every day then it won't work!


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> When I had gallstones I never got typical gall stone pain. I used to get a  feeling of overeating, but a few hours after eating and would mostly get worse over a number hours, and only subsiding following been sick.


I didn’t know I had them until I got pancreatitis! Had been in pain for a few weeks previously which doc in A&E said was heartburn! I thought I was having a heart attack and it got that bad Mr Eggy took me in. Two weeks later emergency admission and the rest is history as they say. I know some folks who have had them for years and they just give a bit of a grumble sometimes. We’re all so different.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> I didn’t know I had them until I got pancreatitis! Had been in pain for a few weeks previously which doc in A&E said was heartburn! I thought I was having a heart attack and it got that bad Mr Eggy took me in. Two weeks later emergency admission and the rest is history as they say. I know some folks who have had them for years and they just give a bit of a grumble sometimes. We’re all so different.


Exactly that is why I posted. I first put mine down to food intolerance, but then episodes got more frequent and before I had my gall bladder removed, I was taking longer to recover.


----------



## SueEK

grovesy said:


> When I had gallstones I never got typical gall stone pain. I used to get a  feeling of overeating, but a few hours after eating and would mostly get worse over a number hours, and only subsiding following been sick.


Thanks grovesy, my pain was exactly where my appendix is so quite a way from my gallbladder. Doc did say it could possibly be a grumbling appendix but won’t know unless it happens again. I’m just fed up with it all now so as I said, I’m simply not going to worry about it, will cut back on fats and that’s it lol x


----------



## MAC2020

SueEK said:


> Morning all, 7.1 today. Enlightening day at my scan yesterday. Conversation went, ‘do you know you have gallstones?’  Umm no. ‘Are you on statins or have diabetes’, yes both, ‘oh that would be why you have a fatty liver’ - Great!  ‘Oh you have fibroids and a simple cyst on your ovary’. SO another few things to add to my list and not really sure what I’m supposed to do about any of it.
> Looked up fatty liver and what it suggests you do not eat is basically what we don’t eat as a T2 other than not having fried food.
> Anyhow doesn’t change going to work so best get off. Have a good day all x


Sorry to hear of your troubles @SueEK, hope work is ok? Only comments I have to add are unless they are painful then fibroids tend to shrink after the menopause, and as long as the cyst is benign it shouldn't cause a problem. NAFL assumming that's the cause, then yes reduction in fried food should help.

sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## MAC2020

no waking readings from me in a while as I've run out of strips.

congrats @ColinUK on the HS.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Incidentally, did you know that the term “the wind & the rain” in Chinese slang is a euphemism for sex?


Nope, certainly didn’t know that. Maybe it’ll be useful some day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all.
Well done @ColinUK on the HS. 
4.8 for me. 

Dez

P.S. Forgot to press "post reply" button again.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all, happy windsday!  6.8 @ 6.25.


----------



## SueEK

MAC2020 said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles @SueEK, hope work is ok? Only comments I have to add are unless they are painful then fibroids tend to shrink after the menopause, and as long as the cyst is benign it shouldn't cause a problem. NAFL assumming that's the cause, then yes reduction in fried food should help.
> 
> sorry I couldn't be of more help.


Thanks, I’m already past the menopause but hopefully they will shrink and the cyst looks like a simple cyst so that is benign.  Not sure what NAFL is and I only have a friend egg occasionally which is why I feel the only thing I can cut back on is the cream, cheese and pate I was having, I don’t really eat a great deal of fats. The funny thing is I feel and ‘look’ absolutely fine although the list of complaints is getting longer, hey ho


----------



## MAC2020

SueEK said:


> Thanks, I’m already past the menopause but hopefully they will shrink and the cyst looks like a simple cyst so that is benign.  Not sure what NAFL is and I only have a friend egg occasionally which is why I feel the only thing I can cut back on is the cream, cheese and pate I was having, I don’t really eat a great deal of fats. The funny thing is I feel and ‘look’ absolutely fine although the list of complaints is getting longer, hey ho


Non Alcoholic Fatty Liver.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Thanks, I’m already past the menopause but hopefully they will shrink and the cyst looks like a simple cyst so that is benign.  Not sure what NAFL is and I only have a friend egg occasionally which is why I feel the only thing I can cut back on is the cream, cheese and pate I was having, I don’t really eat a great deal of fats. The funny thing is I feel and ‘look’ absolutely fine although the list of complaints is getting longer, hey ho


Am afraid that’s an age thing Sue. I look the picture of health, folks don’t believe me when I tell them all my health issues. It must be my happy, smiley and sunny disposition! And stunning good looks too!


----------



## SueEK

MAC2020 said:


> Non Alcoholic Fatty Liver.


Haha I should know that doing the job I do lol.  Yes I think you are right. Sorry didn’t answer your question about work. Still very busy but not manic. Have got three people being interviewed this week so fingers crossed we will get someone soon.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Am afraid that’s an age thing Sue. I look the picture of health, folks don’t believe me when I tell them all my health issues. It must be my happy, smiley and sunny disposition! And stunning good looks too!


Lol just what I was thinking. I’m 60 in May and I’m falling to bits but you can’t see it haha


----------



## SB2015

Mine is not quite a waking average by the time I get round to posting!!
5.5 again this morning.  My new pump with sensor is doing what is supposed to.  All good.

Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Lol just what I was thinking. I’m 60 in May and I’m falling to bits but you can’t see it haha


You’re only a year behind me. I’m 61 next month. Yet another lockdown birthday.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> You’re only a year behind me. I’m 61 next month. Yet another lockdown birthday.


I know, mine is on Saturday 15th May, 2 days before new restrictions ease but my daughter and DIL are planning a party for me on the next Saturday afternoon in my daughters garden, we will be allowed 30 people and I’m not allowed to do anything except give them a list of who I want there. Sounds fun I think we can all do with a bucketful of that


----------



## Bexlee

9.3 this morning. Putting it down to adrenaline for the return to school - all be it via computer into the classroom.

A pleasing 6.2 after a nice omelette and salad for tea.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> I know, mine is on Saturday 15th May, 2 days before new restrictions ease but my daughter and DIL are planning a party for me on the next Saturday afternoon in my daughters garden, we will be allowed 30 people and I’m not allowed to do anything except give them a list of who I want there. Sounds fun I think we can all do with a bucketful of that


That sounds amazing. Lucky lady. I’m hoping to eventually celebrate my 60th when I’m 62! X


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today  A great deal of Chinese sex going on out there from the sounds of it


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
Snap @Northerner with a 6.1 also.
Wild and woolly out there!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 for me this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

A bit low for me this morning 4.8.

My weight reduction has now passed the lower boundary. It is 62.8Kg. I will now adjust my diet to a weight maintenance one. Hard to do keeping calories up, carbohydrates down, and cholesterol down.

I just hope that my weight now stabilises.

I just had my breakfast...a feast! 20g Albran, 20g Shreddies, 100g skimmed milk, a whole banana!!!. It pushed my carbohydrates up quite a lot, but overall for the day still below 120g. I will work harder on spreading the carbohydrate load out going forwards. I enjoyed the breakfast though.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 7.1 @ 0630


----------



## Maca44

3.7 for me so having some porridge/berries so I can fuel my treadmill run.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.1 here for me, slightly too low to go to work on though so less insulin for breakfast.
Windy, wet and cold out there. Be careful if you're out! Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.3 for me.

Wind howling down the valley still. 
Let's see what carnage awaits in the home office as left some hefty programmes running overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

I didn’t set the alarm today and managed to get up half an hour earlier than usual, AND I felt less tired than usual...who knows?!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9, which I’m chuffed about. Was a proper numpty last night. Realised an hour after my tea I hadn’t bolused! Nor checked my BGs. This is a rare occasion for me, haven’t a clue why. I checked my BGs, 8.5. I’m usually in the high fours/ low fives at teatime so on that assumption I whacked in the amount I would have normally given myself, then had a dark mint KitKat, just in case. Was 9.5 at bedtime, which TBF was only 9.30, so no McVittie Ginger nut!

If you’re still awake after that boring tale, have a great day, maybe put some rocks in your pockets if you’re venturing out! It’s another wild one.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> That sounds amazing. Lucky lady. I’m hoping to eventually celebrate my 60th when I’m 62!


We’ll be celebrating three big birthdays and two 25th wedding anniversaries once we’ve been given the all clear - can’t wait!  In fact, my party dress arrives in the post today - you can tell I was in the Guides, Be Prepared!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Got woken up several times fron 3am onwards with the wind, didn’t hear any bangs and crashes, so fingers crossed our fence is still intact.


----------



## SB2015

5.1 this morning.  

Gathered the garden chairs together, after the storm, and glad that none had fallen in the pond or done any damage.  It looks a lot calmer now.  

Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> We’ll be celebrating three big birthdays and two 25th wedding anniversaries once we’ve been given the all clear - can’t wait!  In fact, my party dress arrives in the post today - you can tell I was in the Guides, Be Prepared!


Just the one dress!!  Very reserved.
Mind you just not wearing jeans or walking trousers will be such a novelty.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Bubbles will be catered for with his pheromone calming diffusers for another 3 months, usual supplier were OOS and had no ETA for new stock so had a look around and found the full starter kit on Fetch down to £7.57 each so just bought 3 as the refills were £9.43, also got him some Encore pouches and pots while I was there

Anyway it’s a 7.3 for me today, looks like 4.5 oat nobblies would've been the way to go instead of the full 5   
xx


----------



## ColinUK

POTENTIALLY TRIGGERING POST 

5.3

Traumatic morning recounting my own experiences of sexual assault. Some happened whilst I was acting. Some was from guys I was with. Others were just random.

It’s all on Twitter.

@CJ_Appleby


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369892735709237248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369896504253689859

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369911422298247168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369918509074022400


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.4 on this bright but windy day. Off to Sainsbury’s, such fun!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

Have my diabetes review later today. And an opticians appointment as I want to see if I can get mulitfocal toric contacts. 

I’ve put weight on but last time it was 88kg and today 94 so not too bad. 

Also tried the cupcakes yesterday (2 just to make sure) and they’re delicious. Something happens to them when they’re chilled which makes them moist and ridiculously decadent. 
I’ve put four in the freezer which I’ll take out Sunday morning and ferry across to the folks as a surprise. 
I think we will all hug too even though it’s against the rules. 
Dad’s been vaccinated twice but mum and I have only had the one. His brother is currently in hospital with serious, and previously unknown, heart issues so his will be appreciated. 

Mum’s birthday Saturday but I’m working that day so Sunday it shall be.
They better be in when I get there!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Oops 3.6 for me , reduced nova for breakfast still in the 3’s . Going to be one of those days


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 06:02 this morning so no obvious impact from yesterday's jab other than a slightly tender arm. Wet and windy start to the day in West Berks but seems to be calming down now.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> POTENTIALLY TRIGGERING POST
> 
> 5.3
> 
> Traumatic morning recounting my own experiences of sexual assault. Some happened whilst I was acting. Some was from guys I was with. Others were just random.
> 
> It’s all on Twitter.
> 
> @CJ_Appleby
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369892735709237248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369896504253689859
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369911422298247168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369918509074022400


Very sorry to hear about your awful experiences @ColinUK  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Deleted member 25429

So sorry that you’ve been through these awful experiences.. so pleased you have had the guts to share this with us it can’t have been an easy decision x


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> POTENTIALLY TRIGGERING POST


I’m stunned and don’t know what to say - just that I really feel for you.


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK very brave of you to open up about your experiences. Lots don’t and suffer in silence. Even if you only help one person to open up about their own experiences it will have been worth it. I hope you have had some form of help to enable you to come to terms with what happened. Much love. X


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK my heart hurts for you, good on you for sharing and I hope anyone having a similar experience will feel able to speak out and get the support that you didn’t xx


----------



## SaraKaya

@ColinUK so brave to speak up but know by doing it you will have helped so many people, sending you my best wishes. Take care today. X


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @ColinUK , I’m speechless & don’t know what to say! Just (hugs)

I’m not a huggy person especially, with people I barely know but, feel I DO know you, that’s the same with most of you on this thread, & I DO give out virtual hugs from time to time as sometimes words just fail!


----------



## Christy

@ColinUK , this took guts to do and to highlight support for women too. Thank you. I can't imagine how bad it was/is for you. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Lanny

12:14 BS 7.9  Better than yesterday but, still late! I’m going to post & go back to bed! Yesterday was quite nice after the stormy weather the day before & I went out for a couple of turns in the lovely sunshine, still a bit huffy especially on the second circuit but, made it round slowly! My fingers, especially the typing one (right middle) has been peeling rather badly as it’s been over a week since my last vitamin D tablet & I STILL haven’t been able to get any from Tesco or my local ASDA: seems to be a shortage at the moment; been taking it all lockdown year as advised by GP for getting less sun than usual in lockdown! It was VERY nice to get a bit of actual sunshine on my face yesterday!

Was ok afterwards but, a hypo tried to creep up on me before dunner, oh ok, I wasn’t expecting one but, should have really so, was surprised by 18:48 BS 4.5 just as I was sitting down to eat: did feel a little bit off, couldn’t put my finger on WHAT, while I was cooking a rather hurried tesco finest steak burger, these are REALLY good if a tad bit expensive at 94% meat & very little fat, & the 4.5 explained WHAT that was! I drank a good few sips of the raspberry syrup cordial first, waited about 5 minutes, the longest I could wait as I was hungry, then ate before I decided to bolus -2 units than usual 28 units. A scrumptious burger in a large bap with ketchup mayonnaise & a slice of Coleraine Cheese, Coleraine is the next town up from me on The Causeway Coast & is known for its cheese referred to as “The Mellow Yellow”! The finest tesco burger was very moist for so little fat & I recommend it but, it is. £3 for 4 burgers! 

I’m feeling tired out today & just want to rest! Maybe yesterday’s exercise was just a bit much?

So, a very late Australian greeting from me again  for a Very G’day mates!

I’m off for another 40 winks or at least rest in bed!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm doing a @Lanny today. Totally lost my circadian rhythm. Crashed before dinner last night and despite setting several alarms to wake up and do evening stables, it was after midnight before I got myself going, by which time a full muck out was required, then home for something to eat and eventually climbed back into bed around 5am.
Woke and injected Levemir and a correction of Fiasp at 7am then back to sleep and my waking reading was 5.0 when I eventually surfaced. Libre is currently telling me that I am 2.4 and have been getting progressively more hypo for the past 2 hours but it is telling porkies as I have checked it twice and finger prick showed 4s and 5s. It ends tomorrow night so probably not worth ringing Abbott.
Oops! Just checked again with a finger prick and now 3.8!

@ColinUK Shocked and saddened that you have been victim to sexual assault particularly on so many occasions. It must be difficult enough to come to terms with being gay without suffering such abuse and feeling unable to speak about it. You keep mentioning that it must be worse for a woman but it is just different and I think perhaps more difficult for a man to speak up about it. I even wonder if it may be more prevalent in gay society because of that reluctance to report it. You are very courageous to do so now and I hope that it will help you to deal with your feelings by being open about it and hopefully help others who have been in a similar situation to share their feelings after reading your accounts. It must take a tremendous amount of bravery to even consider dating again after such incidents, so really admire you for that as well as your honesty in talking about it.
Also sending huge virtual (((HUGS)))


----------



## Bloden

((((Hugs)))) @ColinUK.


----------



## ColinUK

Just back from the opticians. She said I’ve a tiny bleed on the back of my right eye. 
“Have you been at all stressed recently?”
Well this morning....

Appointment next week to see if it’s grown or vanished.

Cuppa now and then to the DN for my weigh in and foot tickling. I’ll mention the eye to her and see what’s happening for a retinopathy check. And she’s filling me with pneumococcal vaccine today too.

Thank you everyone for your support today.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> I'm doing a @Lanny today.


Oh dear! Am I, in italics, a euphemism for being off kilter in your sleeping pattern, now?  I’m SO often off kilter!


----------



## Lanny

Didn’t quite sleep but, rested in bed until 3pm, not recommended to sleep beyond that, & just popped a beef & mushroom potato topped pie in the oven for a late lunch! Already had my usual DP busting mini brekkie of half an oatcake with half breakfast dose of NR upon waking! Just a quick peep at the forum & mustn’t lose track of time or I’ll burn the pie!


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon. It's very windy here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sunny though. I've to go over the road, will have to hang onto the Sholley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're watching Further Back In Time. Seen it before but it's so good and we forget stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((hugs))) @ColinUK


----------



## rebrascora

@Ditto 
Jan, were you just so keen to post your little emoji cartoons that you forgot to post your fasting reading (you know the REAL reason for this thread ... it's not all just about chat you know, much as we love it!!) .... or have you run out of test strips? I am loving the colourful additions to the text though!


----------



## Ditto

LOL no I was so mithered about @ColinUK 's post! I could go on and on but thought give them all a break! 

7.3 @ 8.43 I do like those emoji's especially the wind one.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK i've not long been in and just caught up with today's posts. Its shocking and sad that you have been a victim of such assaults and you are extremely courageous to share that with us, it must have been so hard for you. Sending you extra (((BIG HUGS))). Xx


----------



## ColinUK

Foot check fine 
Height the same
Weight up
Waist up
Blood pressure sky high

Retinopathy appointment for April.
Twice a day BP check and report the figures  back to the nurse. 

Pneumococcal vaccine done. Complete with the nurse saying “this one will really hurt. It’s much more painful than most other vaccinations.”
I didn’t feel anything.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Pneumococcal vaccine done. Complete with the nurse saying “this one will really hurt. It’s much more painful than most other vaccinations.”
> I didn’t feel anything.


Watch out for painful swelling tonight & have those ice packs, or frozen peas, ready to hand!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Pneumococcal vaccine done. Complete with the nurse saying “this one will really hurt. It’s much more painful than most other vaccinations.”
> I didn’t feel anything.





Lanny said:


> Watch out for painful swelling tonight & have those ice packs, or frozen peas, ready to hand!


I only felt mine if I rolled over on it in the night, and I can’t say it was painful, not worth taking painkiller for, anyway, hope yours isn’t any worse than mine, Colin.


----------



## Bexlee

Not sure what to say @ColinUK but brave to share and hugs to you.


----------



## Bexlee

A 6.3 that shot up to 11.1 pretty quickly this morning and then plummeted agaIn! I might make some of you laugh

Strong winds and rain = tree fall + power cable in the way = power cut..... big power cut and without power you can’t boot lap top up (well you can’t if it has battery life !) nor the internet and therefore you can’t join your classes 

sorted in the end but my word stressful!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.7 today


----------



## Maca44

3.5 or 4.0 Don't know which reader is correct I have just calibrated both for new strips both same Nexus RX but one @ 3.5 is Bluetooth direct to phone ap.


----------



## HenryBennett

6.2 for no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning at 6am. I felt a bit groggy on waking. Very unusual for me. I am the sort of annoying person who wakes, opens eyes, and bounces into the day. 100% full on from the first moment.

Weight up by 100g. Hardly surprising as I ate more yesterday having switched my diet to weight maintenance. In the transition period  for the next week or so.

It is really tough, but fascinating, trying to increase calories whilst keeping carbohydrates, and cholesterol down. It's like trying to do Sudoku made of jelly, in the dark, wearing gloves. I have managed to do the diet adjustments for 2 days now (including today), but calories are only up to 1100 a day so far. The NHS guideline is 1400. I will see how my body responds to the incremental adjustments.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Another Heinz Special at 5.7 today.
If I could just 'will it' a bit lower...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Don't know what the weather is like, not opened the curtains yet. Woke too early, half three-ish and then lay there thinking but realised I was just lamenting my life and having bad thoughts, a lot of them including the person I was lying next to so I got up in a bad mood and just watched telly and had a comfort cup of Nescafe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.4 @ 4.29 have a good day all.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. Another 7.4 today. Didn’t get to Sainsbury’s yesterday so that joy is in store for today. Met my daughter in the park with the dogs and had a catch up so that was nice.  Met my DIL in the afternoon and went through a few details about the party so that was nice too. Felt quite the ‘gad about’ seeing them both in the same day.
Have a good one all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 at 5am, now 3.7. but the zigzag lines on the Libre suggest I was lying on the sensor when I woke up.


----------



## ColinUK

7.6 this morning. I allowed myself pizza yesterday. 
Renewed focus and determination today. Albeit with a slightly stiff arm post the pneumococcal jab yesterday.

And thank you again for the support and messages received on here yesterday. 

Social media hasn’t been quite so uniformly positive however.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1 for me this morning. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me 

Sounds quite calm outside this morning. Might manage a lunchtime walk today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Clickety click, 6.6. After a horrendous day weather wise yesterday. Gusty winds, sunshine, lightening, thunder, hail, today is.....just as bad! Opened the bedroom curtains at 7.30 to a lovely bright day. Went to the loo, and I wasn’t that long! Looked out and it was torrential rain! Ah well, I’ve plenty to do at home, including the usual weekly ironing whilst watching rubbish telly slot! TGIF to all you wage slaves. “Thank goodness I remembered what day it was” to all those furloughed or retired! See ya tomoz, as the young of today say.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.6 this morning. I allowed myself pizza yesterday.
> Renewed focus and determination today. Albeit with a slightly stiff arm post the pneumococcal jab yesterday.
> 
> And thank you again for the support and messages received on here yesterday.
> 
> Social media hasn’t been quite so uniformly positive however.
> 
> View attachment 16390


As long as you don’t feed the trolls Colin. They wouldn’t even brave coming out of their darkened bedrooms never mind anything else. I’m a social media user and on the whole I love it and it can be used as a good thing, but it sure brings out the loons. Take care. X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well Parcelforce attempted to deliver my FreeStyle Libre 2 reader yesterday but of course as everything goes to Bruce's he was at work, thankfully it's at the post office he pays his rent at tonight so hopefully he'll remember to pick it up while he's in! 

10.5 for me today
xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.8 after spending most of yesterday in the 20’s.

I’ve started having a skin reaction to my pump cannulas and have tried SkinTac wipes as a barrier but still had to change cannula 3 times yesterday as insulin wasn’t being absorbed, I’ve contacted my DSN to ask if I can try a different cannula. I hate my blood sugar being so erratic and going so high, it scares me.

It’s windy and wet out but I’m dressing up like Nanook of the North and braving the bus to get a few things from town. 

I hope you’re all doing ok out there.


----------



## Bloden

Hello folks.  6.4 here.

No walk for me this morning...I’ve got Welsh book club this morning, then Welsh class this afternoon. We’re studying some pretty tricky grammar in class atm - in short form past / future simple sentences, if the direct object has a definite article, you have to chuck a random ‘of’ into the sentence...and don’t forget to decline it! Good grief. It’s the sort of thing they teach to 6 year olds these days, apparently, so I’ve got to master it. I’ve got the paracetamol at the ready.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A repeat of yesterday's 5.4 at 05:54 this morning. Had a bad night's sleep as I woke up several times sweating, threw back the covers and started shivering. I assume a sign that my jab is starting to work? No sign of it in my BG as I was expecting a rise.


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> lamenting my life and having bad thoughts, a lot of them including the person I was lying next to


 Not that you’re asking for advice. My solution? Separate rooms.


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning. My evening meal (at bedtime) consisted of a low cal hot chocolate with a shot of my favourite rum in it and a LARGE chunk (probably 100g ) of one of my favourite cheeses (Cornish Blue). Cheese at bedtime seems to be great for keeping my levels steady overnight.

@ColinUK I couldn't "like" your post this morning. I find it infuriating and demoralising that some people are so evil/unhinged, they will say such things and think it is clever! It makes me despair, particularly as it seems to happen so frequently on social media! I like to believe in my head that people are intrinsically good at heart, which I know in reality isn't always the case, but I like my fantasy world of kind people and comments like the one you posted blow that out of the water. I just find it really depressing. Not that I blame you for posting it. They should be named and shamed and tracked down and put in stocks for people to throw rotten veg at them. They need humiliating.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Opened the curtains to a lovely, sunny morning then got soaked coming back from fetching a newspaper. My trousers are in the tumble drier and my shoes and jacket are drying off in the airing cupboard.
> 
> Disappointed to be back up at 6.5 this morning, especially as I hadn't eaten for 12 hours. I did get a post-prandial 8.1 yesterday evening after a rather large helping of homemade Shepherds Pie at tea time. Must have been the peas and carrot as it was topped with cauli mash not potato. On a brighter note my sinuses are completely clear so at least it looks like I'm over that.
> 
> Friday so my regular run out to the greengrocer at our local garden centre later for our fruit & veg. Everything in the shop is loose, nothing pre-packaged and not a barcode in sight. I say shop but it's more like a couple of market stalls under cover.
> Apart from that it's another stay-at-home day.
> 
> Martin


Could you maybe try a bit of protein before bed Martin? Bit of cheese or hard boiled egg. It may stop your liver from thinking you’re starving yourself. Just a thought. Or even a small cracker with cheese. Carrs Water Biscuits are only 2.5 grms of carbs. Give it a go. You may be surprised.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 5.9 for me this morning. My evening meal (at bedtime) consisted of a low cal hot chocolate with a shot of my favourite rum in it and a LARGE chunk (probably 100g ) of one of my favourite cheeses (Cornish Blue). Cheese at bedtime seems to be great for keeping my levels steady overnight.
> 
> @ColinUK I couldn't "like" your post this morning. I find it infuriating and demoralising that some people are so evil/unhinged, they will say such things and think it is clever! It makes me despair, particularly as it seems to happen so frequently on social media! I like to believe in my head that people are intrinsically good at heart, which I know in reality isn't always the case, but I like my fantasy world of kind people and comments like the one you posted blow that out of the water. I just find it really depressing. Not that I blame you for posting it. They should be named and shamed and tracked down and put in stocks for people to throw rotten veg at them. They need humiliating.


Trust me when I say they’re being tracked and will be getting a knock on the door from the police.


----------



## ColinUK

Had to order a new BP monitor as mine has decided to go to the great upper arm in the sky. 
Plumped for an Omron RS7 wrist one. It’ll be delivered next week and I’m excited!

God this is so sad that that’s the kind of thing that gets me excited these days.


----------



## Amigo

A nasty 8.3 for me and have strangely been in the 8’s each morning. Wondering if it’s waking up in pain that’s elevating it beyond what I go to bed on


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Just back from the opticians. She said I’ve a tiny bleed on the back of my right eye.
> “Have you been at all stressed recently?”
> Well this morning....
> 
> Appointment next week to see if it’s grown or vanished.
> 
> Cuppa now and then to the DN for my weigh in and foot tickling. I’ll mention the eye to her and see what’s happening for a retinopathy check. And she’s filling me with pneumococcal vaccine today too.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support


Hopefully vanished


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Nice round 5 for me today . The sun has come out looking forward to a leisurely walk with the dogs. Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Ditto

HenryBennett said:


> Not that you’re asking for advice. My solution? Separate rooms.


It's a one bed bungalow lol. I don't officially even live here but she sure can't live on her own. I know the answer really, neither of us is gonna make much older bones so I should do a Frozen and let it go. She wouldn't even be able to remember all my bad memories now so there's no point. I've always had issues, my sisters are more sensible and don't mither, or if they do they don't voice it like me. I'm the eldest and remember more for a start. It wasn't that bad anyway, just the odd thing, and we always blame our parents I'm sure. Everybody has bad memories, but it's how you deal with them that's key. I need to suck it up, there were good times too. It's the irony that gets to me, I'm the one that's always had the issues and yet it's me here looking after her mainly. The Universe sure has a sense of humour.

I hates that song from Frozen, what a dirge!


----------



## Lanny

10:35 BS 7.8  A so, so smiley for a so, so reading!

The stormy weather was back yesterday & last night so, not much sun about! I caught up on iPlayer the next episodes of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK & it’s the final next week! Someone I’ve kind of overlooked a bit has really crept up, the previous episode & this one, on me & I hope he wins it, Bimini Bon Boulash; quite a mouthful! But, as good as somebody else is, from the beginning & even I, in italics, can’t deny  he’s good, annoys me, Lawerence Chaney, & I’d be a tad disappointed if he won! A nice surprise at the end but, also just a teeny weeny bit mean to Ellie Diamond, if only for a few seconds when nobody was eliminated so, all four are in the final!  Also, saw Amazing Hotels The Shangri-La at The Shard London. Never knew there’s a hotel up there & it looks like somewhere I’d like to visit to dine for the views of London at night! They’ve done special proposal dinners, 2500 of them in the 10 years they’ve been open, & apparently everyone said yes to gigantic neon lit up letters spelling out “Marry Me?” Although, Giles Coren thinks it should be an exclamation mark, not a question mark, at the end & I loved it when the two ladies of the hotel’s staff said that was aggressive & modern ladies these days have a choice & don’t want to have ultimatums thrown at them!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s rather nice to not have to go Australian today & be up in time for a proper morning greeting!


----------



## SB2015

I woke early, but heard the rain and thought I would stay put and then ......  Still just about managed to get up in time for Pilates.  5.1 this morning on both sensor and BG.  Pump was so surprised it asked me to confirm that it was correct, and good for a calibration.

I hope that you can get your cannulas sorted @Flower.  Do you have a tape that you know works for you?  Medtronic talked me through doing a sandwich putting the okay tape on first and then the cannula on top of that.  I can’t remember whether it needed a hole in the first tape, as I then didn’t need it.  Might be worth a call.

@Bloden it was always the grammar that put a stop to me learning a new language. When I was doing a primary school visit I sat in on an English lesson and I was glad I wasn’t doing my KS2 Sats!!!  I was of an era when they stopped doing grammar.  Enjoy your Welsh day with book club  and your lesson.

Have a good day all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Ditto said:


> The Universe sure has a sense of humour.


See... what do we know when interaction is purely online? Difficult


----------



## RirisR

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Don't know what the weather is like, not opened the curtains yet. Woke too early, half three-ish and then lay there thinking but realised I was just lamenting my life and having bad thoughts, a lot of them including the person I was lying next to so I got up in a bad mood and just watched telly and had a comfort cup of Nescafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.4 @ 4.29 have a good day all.


Ditto don't do that to yourself, bad memories should be in the past and stay there
try and think positive ones I try not to let the ones that blighted my life into my head
I find I succeed most of the time it is always a new fresh day xx


----------



## RirisR

6.9 for me this morning, foul weather and if I dont get to the
hairdressers soon I shall Scream !!!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Could you maybe try a bit of protein before bed Martin? Bit of cheese or hard boiled egg. It may stop your liver from thinking you’re starving yourself. Just a thought. Or even a small cracker with cheese. Carrs Water Biscuits are only 2.5 grms of carbs. Give it a go. You may be surprised.


I may try that. I eat early in the evening and wonder sometimes why my reading is in the 6’s first thing.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> @Bloden it was always the grammar that put a stop to me learning a new language. When I was doing a primary school visit I sat in on an English lesson and I was glad I wasn’t doing my KS2 Sats!!!  I was of an era when they stopped doing grammar.  Enjoy your Welsh day with book club  and your lesson.


Ooo, I love a bit of juicy grammar, but then I’m an English (language) teacher. And it deffo helps to have a tiny bit of knowledge about your own language’s grammar when learning a new language. Not these “fronted adverbials”, etc that primary school kids are taught, boooring! Basic / useful stuff, like different tenses and their uses.  Click reverse on the learning hoover and inject fun into learning instead of sucking all the joy out of it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  Spring has finally arrived but not in its usual splendour because last Winter was the coldest on record and killed off 80% of my plants


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> View attachment 16392
> Good afternoon.  Spring has finally arrived but not in its usual splendour because last Winter was the coldest on record and killed off 80% of my plants


Are they tulips?


----------



## ColinUK

BG still at 6.3 which is unheard of at this stage of the day. This has to be as a result of the pneumococcal jab yesterday.


----------



## Michael12421

The front row, not very clear, are tulips. The dark red and pink flowered plants are cyclamen. Cyclamen flowers twice a year, early March and November. They are 5 years old and resist the hardest of Winter temperatures


----------



## Lanny

A frustrated venting alert!

Argh! Just tried ordering a prescription on my Health Centre’s website, AGAIN, & can’t access the site!  This has been going on for months now & I’ve mentioned it a few times on the extras info box! Ever since iOS 14 on my iPad & iPhone the website freezes, AND freezes my device’s browser for ages too, & the only way I can access the site to order prescriptions is on my slowly dying battery, at 95% of full capacity now, of my older iPhone 6 on iOS 12! I just ordered more LR, NR is ok & the 2 rarely run low at the same time in the ratio I use them at, & mentioned it again as I don’t know how much longer the battery will last & I won’t be able to order if they don’t get that issue fixed!

Rant over! A rare two mad faced emojis from me in one post!


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> The front row, not very clear, are tulips. The dark red and pink flowered plants are cyclamen. Cyclamen flowers twice a year, early March and November. They are 5 years old and resist the hardest of Winter temperatures


I could not make out the cyclamen, I never used to have much luck with them till a couple of years ago, when a new company took over my local garden centre,those I got from them have thrived.


----------



## ExMachina

6.6 today! Which is weird, because it was 4.4 at bedtime last night.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 7.6 this morning. I allowed myself pizza yesterday.
> Renewed focus and determination today. Albeit with a slightly stiff arm post the pneumococcal jab yesterday.
> 
> And thank you again for the support and messages received on here yesterday.
> 
> Social media hasn’t been quite so uniformly positive however.
> 
> View attachment 16390


@ColinUK its good you've had positive messages and i'm glad the vile ones have been reported to the police. It doesnt matter whether you are a man or a woman, it shouldnt be happening. Keep strong x


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Ooo, I love a bit of juicy grammar, but then I’m an English (language) teacher. And it deffo helps to have a tiny bit of knowledge about your own language’s grammar when learning a new language. Not these “fronted adverbials”, etc that primary school kids are taught, boooring! Basic / useful stuff, like different tenses and their uses.  Click reverse on the learning hoover and inject fun into learning instead of sucking all the joy out of it!


Oh how i agree with your post!


----------



## freesia

Good evening everyone. The site wouldnt let me on this morning but my waking level was 8.0. Have had an extremely stressful day today (i had the class) starting with a very unsuccessful "live" zoom assembly. Technical issues were plentiful   . The day was very long after that. I came home, curled up on the settee and had a glass of bourbon (completely unheard of for me to have an alcoholic drink this early but hey...please don't judge). I'm so glad its Friday! Levels have been high all day with stress.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good evening everyone. The site wouldnt let me on this morning but my waking level was 8.0. Have had an extremely stressful day today (i had the class) starting with a very unsuccessful "live" zoom assembly. Technical issues were plentiful   . The day was very long after that. I came home, curled up on the settee and had a glass of bourbon (completely unheard of for me to have an alcoholic drink this early but hey...please don't judge). I'm so glad its Friday! Levels have been high all day with stress.


Oh no that’s not good. Hope you’re feeling a bit better now and have a restful weekend. Technical issues are so stressful with little people watching (and giving their advice!) Not sure if about you but 2 weeks today is Easter holidays - I can’t wait I shall allow my computer to gather cobwebs for 2 weeks !


----------



## Bexlee

A 5.9 on waking a 2nd time at 745 this morning (joy of working from home a lie in )  Which I was pleased with after a night of 12-16 for some reason. I’m afraid I was so tired I didn’t really correct until 6am

Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## silentsquirrel

freesia said:


> I came home, curled up on the settee and had a glass of bourbon (completely unheard of for me to have an alcoholic drink this early but hey...please don't judge).


No judgement at all!!  When I was teaching (secondary), I had a colleague who would rate staff meetings by the number of sherries needed to recover when she got home - 1 was normal, 2 was bad and 3 was diabolical!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Oh no that’s not good. Hope you’re feeling a bit better now and have a restful weekend. Technical issues are so stressful with little people watching (and giving their advice!) Not sure if about you but 2 weeks today is Easter holidays - I can’t wait I shall allow my computer to gather cobwebs for 2 weeks !


@Bexlee, i know we've only been back a week but, although its lovely to see all the kids, this week has been very long with one thing or another. I have a list of jobs i need to do and no time to do them due to running interventions, assessments, group and class work. We finish on the Thursday.


----------



## freesia

silentsquirrel said:


> When I was teaching (secondary), I had a colleague who would rate staff meetings by the number of sherries needed to recover when she got home - 1 was normal, 2 was bad and 3 was diabolical!


Ha! I might try that!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Scores on the doors 5.8!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> Scores on the doors 5.8!


Ditto.

I had a small square of cheese before bedtime which may or may not have got me back in the 5’s. Or maybe it’s just random?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. 5.6 this morning which is a tad high for me.

I increased my diet yesterday but kept the carbs and cholesterol low. The result this morning? My weight dropped yet again. Either scales are lying or this is slightly concerning, but its only 1 day.

Well I am a worrier, always have been, not that it has ever helped any.

At least my BG didn't go crazy, so that's good.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.9 for me today. Got a call from the hospital yesterday and apparently my London consultant is going to call me today at 9am. The anticipation is killing me, will he give me an operation date? Got butterflies already. Will let you know what he says.   
Enjoy your dat everyone x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Ha! I might try that!!


Have you played meeting bingo.
You know the key words that are likely to come up.
Make your card(s). You might need an alternative to shouting out Bingo!!!


----------



## SB2015

5.1 on waking, and now 8 as I wait for breakfast.  I was interested to see how high I would go with the Dawn Phenomenon, before I go to get the milk from the local(ish)  shop.  Should have done it yesterday, but it was pouring.  Now we need it for breakfast and ......  I can see a patch of blue in the distance, but there is a lot of rain between me and that small patch.

The to do list will always be long @freesia so don’t forget to take time out and have a proper break at some point over the weekend. 

I have recently updated my IPad, and been having more issues with it freezing.  I had not linked the two.  Thanks @Lanny .  I hoe you get your prescription sorted.

Not long to wait @SueEK 

Wishing you all a good day whatever you do.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  9.8 here, oops, hypo rebound.

I’m redecorating the spare room today. I’m fed up with the beige-custard colour that the previous owners must’ve loved cos it’s EVerywhere. Best crack on cos there’s a walk to be had and laundry to do too and Gwennie needs a haircut.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.3 for me this morning, not surprising as real lack of sleep last night, took ages to drop off as was shivering then woke up 15 minutes after last seeing the clock thinking I'd been sleeping much longer then just tossed and turned the night, don't know why I was so restless 

Men are officially useless, Bruce forgot to pick my parcel up at the post office yesterday even though he'd put the card in his wallet and was stood at said post office with wallet in hand paying his rent, he bought 1kg yoghurt and how he thinks I'n supposed to get through that in 3 days is beyond me! (I only asked him to see if they were well dated) forgot to use the screenshot of my Lidl Plus card (could really do with him using it as really starting to struggle now), brought up less of something than what I asked for and then sent pics of dates rather than nutrition, what gets me most is he'll have a go about people doing things like this from only being told by mouth but all of this was written down for him! Never mind he never forgot any of the crap he doesn't really need so stuff others
xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden me and Bruce keep saying if the council get a move on and we get my grandads old place it will take a lot of decorating, he'd been there 23 years and never decorated anything! The dado rail in the living room would be down for a start! The bathroom will probably be done before its put on the site though as the contractors can only do the ones in empty properties just now but the bathroom at the moment is disgusting, its a blue and awful yellow! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, the red wine effect again.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me 

Saturday 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Fagor

7.5 before brekkie.
Bit disappointed as running at 6.x all night (several tests as another lousy sleep).
Yesterday was really good - all pre-meals between 6.3 and 7.1, as had so many above 10 recently.
Off for a coffee-on-the-beach later. The sky is brilliant blue, the sea is sounding hypnotic as it pounds the beach and the wind is fairly strong and cold.


----------



## ColinUK

Been up all night. Literally not more than an hour sleep between 2 and 3. 
Yesterday was tough. 
Last night I played everything from the evening when I was 17 over and over in my mind. 
I could clearly see his face, hear his voice and feel his touch. 
I’ve started to piece together that so much of my behaviour has been shaped by the dark shadow that experience cast over my life. 

I’m making contact with Survivors U.K. who are a male sexual assault support charity.

I’d expected BG to be ludicrously high this morning but it’s only 6.2 so not at all bad considering the large bag of almonds and the giant chocolate buttons I scoffed yesterday.

Supposed to be working today but decided I’m taking the dog poop cupcakes to the folks as a surprise instead.
Yes we’ll hug. 
Yes this is largely for me. 
No I don’t know if I’ll tell them today. 
No they’re not actually made of dog poop but just look like awful!


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> I’m making contact with Survivors U.K. who are a male sexual assault support charity.


@ColinUK   it's so hard to shake off the effects from the past and yet you don't want them to taint your life for ever. Hope the charity helps you move forward. Your assailants don't deserve so much head space.
Enjoy the dog poop cakes


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Hadn’t had one of those for ages, thank goodness. Haven’t done any exercise this week as the weather has been total rubbish, fair weather walker, must try harder. Looking out the window it’s not going to happen today either.

Actually nipping into town to pick up an order, Easter present for baby Zara, thought she might be too young for a chocolate egg.  Then will go into the  Tesco Metro, it’ll be nice and quiet. Need a bottle of wine for this evening’s meal, well, need is maybe pushing it, but it will be a nice addition to a steak dinner. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it. Have a super, hopefully drier, Saturday.


----------



## goodybags

Morning 8 today !
maybe because I didn’t get up until 08:30 or the thought of going back to work on Monday (I’ve been off work since the start of December)


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A 9.4 for me after a spike overnight, maybe the after effect of the stresses yesterday. Anyway will not be doing much this weekend @SB2015, most of my to do things can't be done at home. I like the idea of the meeting bingo though.
@ColinUK i hope you get the help from the charity and i wish you all the best for being so brave and talking about it. Enjoy seeing your family.
Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## MAC2020

5.7 this morning. Still very blustery outside 18mph winds!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning again. NIce sunny day and just back from a walk with Missy in the campo (just millions of olive trees)


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @Bexlee, i know we've only been back a week but, although its lovely to see all the kids, this week has been very long with one thing or another. I have a list of jobs i need to do and no time to do them due to running interventions, assessments, group and class work. We finish on the Thursday.


A very long week! It is lovely seeing the kids but there’s an awful lot to do and as you say no time to do it. Hope you have a restful weekend.


----------



## Bexlee

SB2015 said:


> Have you played meeting bingo.
> You know the key words that are likely to come up.
> Make your card(s). You might need an alternative to shouting out Bingo!!!


Every meeting we play. Different words for different meetings. We used to play invigilation cricket too. Left hand up 4 runs. Right hand 2. Need to borrow 1-5 depending on what and we used to get bonus point for getting the the children 1st!!!


----------



## Bexlee

A 6.8 after 445am correction from 16 again. Feel rough. Was so looking forwards to a low in. Never mind. Think we may brave it and go for a walk later - what are the rules ? Can I go 17 min down the road tk the seaside ? Technically )when not shielding) I can go 40 min to work so I’m taking the risk! Have a great day all


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning. I monitored it periodically through the night as it dropped from 11.1 at bedtime and tried to assess if I was going to need a carb top up but held my nerve and it bottomed out in the high 5s. 
I didn't eat properly at all yesterday, just picked at cheese and pork scratchings and drank coffee with cream.... I just seemed to be desperate for comfort food and couldn't motivate myself to cook a meal. Must make a real effort today to cook at least one proper meal, maybe also make some soup and get out for some formal exercise. I know i will feel so much better for doing those things.

@ColinUK Sending more (((hugs))) but hope the real ones from your family today give you the comfort you need and that the charity are able to help you work through your feelings and put them to rest in the past where they belong. Treat yourself to a nap today too if you can. Sleep is so important for mental health and BG too and hopefully you will reach a point where tiredness takes over and shuts down your thoughts. X


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Lanny said:


> A frustrated venting alert!
> 
> Argh! Just tried ordering a prescription on my Health Centre’s website, AGAIN, & can’t access the site!  This has been going on for months now & I’ve mentioned it a few times on the extras info box! Ever since iOS 14 on my iPad & iPhone the website freezes, AND freezes my device’s browser for ages too, & the only way I can access the site to order prescriptions is on my slowly dying battery, at 95% of full capacity now, of my older iPhone 6 on iOS 12! I just ordered more LR, NR is ok & the 2 rarely run low at the same time in the ratio I use them at, & mentioned it again as I don’t know how much longer the battery will last & I won’t be able to order if they don’t get that issue fixed!
> 
> Rant over! A rare two mad faced emojis from me in one post!


My husband has just been to pick up my prescription and yet again it’s wrong got lancets not needles . Fed up as this happens regularly


----------



## Maca44

4.2 after long sleep in.

Can't even begin or dare to to think how hard this all is for you Colin but I really hope you can at least get some resolve with the help of Survivors U.K. I am sure your mum will love the cakes


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Anitram said:


> Pleased to have dropped back to 5.9 this morning. Had a cracker and cheese shortly before bedtime, as suggested yesterday. Was that it? Let's see where I am tomorrow.
> 
> Sun's popping in and out of the clouds here, which are moving across the sky at a rate of knots west to east. Surprised to see our neighbours have people on site fitting new fence panels in a howling gale. That must be fun.
> 
> Looking forward to the rugby later as Wales take on Italy. I expect Wales to win comfortably to set up a possible Grand Slam finale against France, although England could do us a favour by beating them later.
> 
> Whatever your plans have a good start to the weekend.
> 
> Martin


Can’t see England beating France at the moment


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> possible Grand Slam finale against France, although England could do us a favour by beating them late


Regrettably, rather unlikely. Jones’s stubbornness has led England down a cul de sac.


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> Can’t see England beating France at the moment


Jones should have had a look at a raft of up & coming players during that faux trophy last year. He now has nowhere to go.


----------



## ColinUK

Delivered the chihuahua poop cakes in exchange for hugs from the folks. 
Made a pact with myself that I’d not crack today and tell them. There will be other times for that. 
Knew that I’d have to limit time with them to keep it together so walked in and said I’d got 45 minutes before having to leave so I could work this afternoon. 

Three and a half hours later I left.

Kept my own counsel and just revelled in the hugs and the sheer joy they both had of mocking how awful the cakes looked.

And now a 5.5


----------



## RirisR

7.2 today disappointing


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone, I've not posted in a while.
I'm on basal/bolus regime 
Humalog
Tresiba


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Delivered the chihuahua poop cakes in exchange for hugs from the folks.
> Made a pact with myself that I’d not crack today and tell them. There will be other times for that.
> Knew that I’d have to limit time with them to keep it together so walked in and said I’d got 45 minutes before having to leave so I could work this afternoon.
> 
> Three and a half hours later I left.
> 
> Kept my own counsel and just revelled in the hugs and the sheer joy they both had of mocking how awful the cakes looked.
> 
> And now a 5.5


So glad you enjoyed your time with your family @ColinUK.


----------



## Michael12421

This morning  on waking I was 75  At lunchtime I was 10 and not hungry so I had nothing to eat. Before I took Missy for our afternoon walk - some 4 km - I was 9.5, I had a small lump of Cheddar cheese,  10 minutes ago I tested before I started dinner and I was 17.8!!  What on earth is that all about?


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> This morning  on waking I was 75  At lunchtime I was 10 and not hungry so I had nothing to eat. Before I took Missy for our afternoon walk - some 4 km - I was 9.5, I had a small lump of Cheddar cheese,  10 minutes ago I tested before I started dinner and I was 17.8!!  What on earth is that all about?


Hi Michael. 
Sorry to hear your levels have gone through the roof. 
My thoughts would be that something happened with your Toujeo injection this morning or you are coming down with another infection. Did you definitely remember to inject it firstly? Did you remember to do the air shot and did you dial up the correct amount? Sometimes we do these things so automatically, we are not even aware of doing them but you can have a lapse if your mind is elsewhere. Are you near the end of the Toujeo pen and could there have been an air bubble? Could the injection site have failed to absorb? Where did you inject it and are there any lumps or scar tissue?  Could the insulin have lost potency perhaps due to being left somewhere too warm? It might be worth starting a new pen in the morning just in case the insulin is compromised, particularly if you can rule out all the other stuff.
Hope you manage to bring your levels down to a reasonable level before bedtime. Let us know how you get on please.


----------



## Michael12421

I am on antibiotics for the infection
I did remember to inject the Toujeo - the correct dosage
I inject in my buttocks
No lumps or scar tissue
I only do an air shot when the pen is used for the first time
I am only half way through the pen
No evidence that it was not absorbed. I leave the needle in and count to 10 
The weather is better but it is not hot
Just tested again after scrubbing my hands in hot water and soap and it was 15


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone, I've not posted in a while.
> I'm on basal/bolus regime
> Humalog
> Tresiba


Please can I have some feedback on what anyone thinks about these levels?


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 The only thing there that jumps out at me is that you should be doing an air shot before every injection, not just when you first use the pen. Needles can occasionally be blocked and the insulin not be able to pass through it or air bubbles can build up in the pen and then you can inject an air bubble in place of some of the insulin. 

Whilst I also use my buttocks for my basal insulin these days I am always conscious that it is awkward and would be possible to perhaps not inject all the insulin because of the contortion required and not being able to fully see the injection site. I tend to rub my hand over to make sure there isn't any significant wetness on the skin afterwards, just to be sure it all went in. I may go back to using my thighs at some point although they tend to bleed and bruise more, but at least I can reach them easily and see the injection site clearly

Have you taken a correction of quick acting insulin to bring your levels down or is it just the delayed effects of your walk that has reduced it?


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> Regrettably, rather unlikely. Jones’s stubbornness has led England down a cul de sac.


See Wales got a rather convincing win ...


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Please can I have some feedback on what anyone thinks about these levels?


Hi. My thoughts would be that your breakfast ratio is off since you are having to make corrections at lunchtime every day. It may be that it is Foot on the Floor syndrome kicking in rather than an incorrect breakfast ratio as such but either way you would be looking to inject more QA insulin on a morning to cover it. I would adjust that and then see how your afternoon readings go.

If it helps at all, I inject 1.5-2 units of QA as soon as I get up to cover FOTF syndrome, plus whatever I am going to need for breakfast, rather than changing my breakfast ratio as such because if I have no breakfast, I still usually need those 1.5-2 units to cover FOTF. The only time I don't do that is if I am going to be physically active straight after I get up.... I have horses, so if I am going to walk up to the yard and feed and muck out before breakfast then I don't inject for FOTF as I will work off most of that glucose doing my stable chores. If I was going for a walk or run before breakfast then I wouldn't inject for FOTF but most days I have breakfast before I leave the house and I need those extra units of QA to cover the rise in BG due to FOTF.     
I am assuming you forgot to log your Tresiba yesterday rather than not taking it??


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Delivered the chihuahua poop cakes in exchange for hugs from the folks.
> Made a pact with myself that I’d not crack today and tell them. There will be other times for that.
> Knew that I’d have to limit time with them to keep it together so walked in and said I’d got 45 minutes before having to leave so I could work this afternoon.
> 
> Three and a half hours later I left.
> 
> Kept my own counsel and just revelled in the hugs and the sheer joy they both had of mocking how awful the cakes looked.
> 
> And now a 5.5


I’m sure you’ll know when the time is right to tell them x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> Hi. My thoughts would be that your breakfast ratio is off since you are having to make corrections at lunchtime every day. It may be that it is Foot on the Floor syndrome kicking in rather than an incorrect breakfast ratio as such but either way you would be looking to inject more QA insulin on a morning to cover it. I would adjust that and then see how your afternoon readings go.
> 
> If it helps at all, I inject 1.5-2 units of QA as soon as I get up to cover FOTF syndrome, plus whatever I am going to need for breakfast, rather than changing my breakfast ratio as such because if I have no breakfast, I still usually need those 1.5-2 units to cover FOTF. The only time I don't do that is if I am going to be physically active straight after I get up.... I have horses, so if I am going to walk up to the yard and feed and muck out before breakfast then I don't inject for FOTF as I will work off most of that glucose doing my stable chores. If I was going for a walk or run before breakfast then I wouldn't inject for FOTF but most days I have breakfast before I leave the house and I need those extra units of QA to cover the rise in BG due to FOTF.
> I am assuming you forgot to log your Tresiba yesterday rather than not taking it??


I inject 1.5 or 2 units as soon as I get up as well . Does control that morning spike for me


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Michael12421 said:


> I am on antibiotics for the infection
> I did remember to inject the Toujeo - the correct dosage
> I inject in my buttocks
> No lumps or scar tissue
> I only do an air shot when the pen is used for the first time
> I am only half way through the pen
> No evidence that it was not absorbed. I leave the needle in and count to 10
> The weather is better but it is not hot
> Just tested again after scrubbing my hands in hot water and soap and it was 15


When this happened to me, I checked my pen and it had failed nothing was coming out


----------



## HenryBennett

@Anitram 
Well, against expectations, England did you a favour, along with a cracking game. Only Wales left standing for the GS.


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> My husband has just been to pick up my prescription and yet again it’s wrong got lancets not needles . Fed up as this happens regularly


Bruce popped in to get mine and my mum's today as he was going past that way to see his mum and dad, I was expecting insulin cartridges and he went to his, put it in the fridge, asked him to tip it out the bag and put it in his pocket to bring up (because my OCD doesn't like touching the paper bag cause people have been touching it) and he phones me in a flap cause when he tipped it out he discovered a NovoPen 5! The insulin was being held by the chemist as I'd asked them to, phoned up and the note hadn't been picked up, he's going back next weekend lol xx


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> Please can I have some feedback on what anyone thinks about these levels?


Hi there @mum2westiesGill.   How are you?
I have tried to ‘read’ the info you posted, but I don’t really understand it.  I’m a pen n paper person!


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Hi there @mum2westiesGill.   How are you?
> I have tried to ‘read’ the info you posted, but I don’t really understand it.  I’m a pen n paper person!


Took me quite a while to get my head around it too.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Delivered the chihuahua poop cakes in exchange for hugs from the folks.
> Made a pact with myself that I’d not crack today and tell them. There will be other times for that.
> Knew that I’d have to limit time with them to keep it together so walked in and said I’d got 45 minutes before having to leave so I could work this afternoon.
> 
> Three and a half hours later I left.
> 
> Kept my own counsel and just revelled in the hugs and the sheer joy they both had of mocking how awful the cakes looked.
> 
> And now a 5.5


You can't beat a hug and I bet they ate the cakes


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> GS would be good but not counting chickens yet. We could still end up second if France finish with bonus point wins against us and Scotland.


Yup, there are a number of possible outcomes. Living in NI now I tell people, especially my wife, that Ireland is my second team ... but I’m telling porkies


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.04 this morning I was 8.7
At 1 oclock this morning when I had to wake up for an antibiotic I was 11.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:10 BS 8.1 It’s better than it has been this last 36 hours or so! Been battling high BS & sleepiness so, possibly fighting off something, AGAIN, put up insulin doses steadily & finally getting it into a whisker of target range! Slept for NI on Friday afternoon until about 22:30 ish then Saturday from about 07:00 to 15:00 & BS was up to 16’s at one point with an upset tummy & no. 3’s going to the little girl’s room! But, hopefully over the worst of it now! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sleeping is off again, after ALL that sleep the last 36 hours or so, & still JUST about up to post before I go to sleep! Things are definitely getting better than they were!  & Sleepy with a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.04 this morning I was 8.7
> At 1 oclock this morning when I had to wake up for an antibiotic I was 11.2


Hope you get well soon as those AB’s kick in!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 again today.
I have now completed 313 miles on my 'virtual' Land's End to John O Groats run and apparently I am somewhere on the A34 near Whitchurch! 

Just 770 miles to go...   

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

My Monday to Sunday waking average is 5.8. This morning 5.5. I’ve not checked the forecast yet.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

A 4.7 for me , lovely sunny morning but windy . Looking forward to my morning walk with our dogs . Hope everyone has a lovely day especially the mother’s amongst us x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 6.4 for me on this Mother’s Day. Think Mr Eggy thinks it’s April Fools Day though. I woke at 6.30, went to the bathroom and he woke up, I told him it was a lovely sunrise and we laid chatting. My phone pinged at 6.50, daughter number 1, she’s a farmer, wishing me a Happy Mother’s Day, then daughter number two joined in the group message. I read the messages out to him, and he said he’d make my breakfast for me today. I said “now?” He replied it was too early and I told him it was 8.30, so he got up. I thought he knew I was pulling his leg and was going along with it. He got down stairs to see it was only 7am, he genuinely thought he must have dozed off! It was so funny as he is not an early riser! Looking forward to my full English being cooked for me this morning. Have a great day whether you’re a mother or not. I’m doing nowt!


----------



## ColinUK

7 on the nose this morning. 

thanks to a zopiclone I slept last night.
And thanks to you all for your support this week.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.0 for me.

What a lovely day...sunny, a bit blustery. Can’t wait to get down the beach!

Enjoy that fry-up @eggyg.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Very chilly here today

Not best amused either, didn’t sleep well again and when I did get to sleep woke up half an hour later to find my few hour old Libre sensor hanging off ☹ now sat on bedside table and I’ll try to remember to call Abbott tomorrow, will leave it until just before dinner to apply one as catching up pm Hollyoaks just now

 Anyway a dreadful 9.6 for me

Happy Mothers Day to all those with kids and to those that should have, we often get forgotten about on this tough day
xx


----------



## Lanny

Still up although not for much longer so, will post this! I just got my golf results of another 9 Hole Cup mini tournament &, a drumroll please, I’ve finally broken into the top ten, JUST, at number 9 in pro! Mini tournament’s only last from Thursday to Saturday, instead of Monday to Sunday of full tournament’s with 2 qualifying days & a final. Good thing I’d already qualified on Thursday BEFORE this tummy bug hit me & was recovering yesterday so, played the final & finished at 6th. Place! I knew I would drop after that, as others finish, & hoping I would stay in the top ten! I DID, just about but, I’ve broken into the top ten now: top 5 after that; then the podium positions of bronze, silver & gold after that?  Here it is:-



With a score of -12 for 9 holes: the leaders above me were only 1 shot lower on -13!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Dare I risk a spot of gardening?
I think so.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a lemon-tart-is-my-nemesis 8.5 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A long sleep in and a 5.8 for me this morning. That's the highest it's been since mid January. 
Have a good Sunday everybody.

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Morning 6.1 today


----------



## SueEK

7.8 today. Beautifully sunny and no wind, makes a nice change. Happy Mother’s Day to all.
Call from consultant was disappointing, just wanted to know how I was, if symptoms had changed, discuss a few details of the op but basically only 2 of the 3 hospitals that do it are starting up again so it will still be a long wait, ho-hum the wait goes on.
Met my friend and went for a walk yesterday, haven’t seen her for months, was great to catch up.
Have a good day xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 5.3 here at 6am.

Increasing my food to start the weight maintenance diet does not seem to have affected anything.

Carbs yesterday were 125g which is about twice the amount I would normally consume. But I have to get those calories up and at the same time not break the fats or cholesterol bank.

I can see why people get tied up in knots.


----------



## RirisR

good morning 7.4 this morning Happy Mothers Day
to all mums nice and sunny here the Daffs look lovely


----------



## Maca44

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.8 again today.
> I have now completed 313 miles on my 'virtual' Land's End to John O Groats run and apparently I am somewhere on the A34 near Whitchurch!
> 
> Just 770 miles to go...
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Watch out for those Virtual Lorries on the A34 they drift into the hard shoulder.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me weight is coming off at a steady pace and I'm eating very well since reducing carbs. I worked out the other day that I was having around 500g's of carbs a day going by average day so since mid November 2020 it's been around 90-110g's aday looking at my stats. I have never felt more alive in years, mood is better don't get hunger spikes and feel full so hope my scan results show a reduced amount of fat around my Liver, which was done on Friday if it hasn't at least I should be able to slow it or stop more building up.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. After a hypo mid afternoon yesterday, before tea last night it shot up to 16 and took 2 lots of corrections to bring it down (i know...i shouldn't correct after a hypo but i felt awful). This morning, woke to a 5.1.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> Every meeting we play. Different words for different meetings. We used to play invigilation cricket too. Left hand up 4 runs. Right hand 2. Need to borrow 1-5 depending on what and we used to get bonus point for getting the the children 1st!!!


Love the idea of invigilation cricket.  I was so glad when we didn’t have to do that any more.  Some friends still go in to help with this.  I shall mention the idea to them.


----------



## SB2015

mum2westiesGill said:


> Please can I have some feedback on what anyone thinks about these levels?


Hi @mum2westiesGill 
I think people mit miss your appeal for advice on readings in this thread as it will get lost in the general chit chat
If you have time it would be good to start a separate thread and post in there.
Any difficulties with that let us know.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, a lemon-tart-is-my-nemesis 8.5 here.


Mine was apple danish


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Very chilly here today
> 
> Not best amused either, didn’t sleep well again and when I did get to sleep woke up half an hour later to find my few hour old Libre sensor hanging off ☹ now sat on bedside table and I’ll try to remember to call Abbott tomorrow, will leave it until just before dinner to apply one as catching up pm Hollyoaks just now
> 
> Anyway a dreadful 9.6 for me
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all those with kids and to those that should have, we often get forgotten about on this tough day
> xx


You’re one of the forum mums to us all.
Have a great day xx


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning.  I feel I am cheating as the pump is doing this for me now.

Thinking of you @ColinUK .  I hope that you can get some help from Survivors UK.
You will know when it is right for you and friends to share with them what has happened.

Beautiful sunny day but still very windy, but the grey clouds are now approaching.
I shall get out under a bit of blue sky at some point today.


----------



## SB2015

Hi again @mum2westiesGill 
I have had a look but the screen shots are a bit fuzzy and I can’t work out the format.
Is there something particular that is worrying you ?


----------



## Bloden

Aw, my dogs have bought me a Mother’s Day card and a box of chocs - they used Tesco’s Click&Fetch.


----------



## Michael12421

I am certainly not a mother or a father but I would like to wish all mums on here a Very Happy Day - Michael


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all. A whopping 10.4 for me this morning and high all night despite a rather rash 4 unit correction at bedtime. I failed to eat properly again yesterday and picked at a few things last night that I probably shouldn't. I would love to say it was an apple Danish or a lemon tart @ColinUK and @Robin but it was 4 squares of dark 70% choc and a quarter of a jar of peanut butter!... Oh and one square of a Hartley's jelly that I found in the back of the cupboard.... reminded me of when I was a child and Mam would let us have a square each as a sweet treat! I needed comfort food because I lost my favourite hen Tasha yesterday after 4 months of nursing her and hand feeding her. She was an old lady at 9 years but I had really hoped, if I could get her through to the spring and warmer weather she might pick up. 
Anyway, I really need a big plate of veggies today to start feeling better and get myself back on track and a long walk and I have a grave to dig for my little friend.


----------



## MAC2020

4.8 first reading this morning but after a long walk so not sure it counts as a waking reading! Also haven’t been eating well recently due to added stress so expect my walk was an attempt to get my BS back on target.

Have recently acquired a SD Gluconavii meter on account of cheaper strips but it’s readings are vastly different to my usual meter. Do I need a control solution for the Navii meter to calibrate it? Is that what those who have a Navii have had to do?

All advice and comments welcome.

Otherwise have a great day today especially the mums and women generally, Mothers’ Day today and International Women’s Day last Monday.


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 did you paint that? Its lovely.
@rebrascora so sorry about Tasha. You did all you could by the sound of it.


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia No I did not paint it. I just like the painting and thought to share it on this particular day.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bloden said:


> Aw, my dogs have bought me a Mother’s Day card and a box of chocs - they used Tesco’s Click&Fetch.


Mine bought me flowers and a card ..think daddy held back their pocket money ....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

4.0 for me on waking this morning


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> Morning all. A whopping 10.4 for me this morning and high all night despite a rather rash 4 unit correction at bedtime. I failed to eat properly again yesterday and picked at a few things last night that I probably shouldn't. I would love to say it was an apple Danish or a lemon tart @ColinUK and @Robin but it was 4 squares of dark 70% choc and a quarter of a jar of peanut butter!... Oh and one square of a Hartley's jelly that I found in the back of the cupboard.... reminded me of when I was a child and Mam would let us have a square each as a sweet treat! I needed comfort food because I lost my favourite hen Tasha yesterday after 4 months of nursing her and hand feeding her. She was an old lady at 9 years but I had really hoped, if I could get her through to the spring and warmer weather she might pick up.
> Anyway, I really need a big plate of veggies today to start feeling better and get myself back on track and a long walk and I have a grave to dig for my little friend.


So sorry about Tasha


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Aw, my dogs have bought me a Mother’s Day card and a box of chocs - they used Tesco’s Click&Fetch.


That made me laugh.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> View attachment 16413
> I am certainly not a mother or a father but I would like to wish all mums on here a Very Happy Day - Michael


Thanks Michael, what a beautiful painting, I’m a mother of three daughters who are all mothers. I feel that today is their day more than mine, but they have all said that they are going to pop by for a doorstep visit which is lovely. I’m a very lucky woman.


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> Aw, my dogs have bought me a Mother’s Day card and a box of chocs - they used Tesco’s Click&Fetch.


Yes I clocked them last night in Tesco while doing weekly shop, one had chocs and a card in it's mouth and the other had a string of the butchers sausages, they didn't pay just legged it up the road.


----------



## Leadinglights

Maca44 said:


> Yes I clocked them last night in Tesco while doing weekly shop, one had chocs and a card in it's mouth and the other had a string of the butchers sausages, they didn't pay just legged it up the road.


Reminds me of when I was a kid and lived in a village, people just used to let their dogs roam about in those days and I remember when our dog arrived home with a string of sausages from the local butcher. Also a few years ago when we had a cat, we got home one day to find the remains of a cooked chicken in the kitchen which she had dragged in through the cat flap.


----------



## freesia

Leadinglights said:


> Reminds me of when I was a kid and lived in a village, people just used to let their dogs roam about in those days and I remember when our dog arrived home with a string of sausages from the local butcher. Also a few years ago when we had a cat, we got home one day to find the remains of a cooked chicken in the kitchen which she had dragged in through the cat flap.


We used to live opposite a house with 3 cats. One day, one of them jumped into their next doors open kitchen window and came out dragging a leg of lamb!


----------



## Maca44

One of my cat's (A small female) brought in a live Pidgeon, as she was running up the stairs she bit into it's jugular vein & our house was like something out of a horror movie blood was all over the walls, I didn't fancy eating it after that, the Pidgeon not the cat.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Just had a beautiful bouquet of flowers from my son .. I know other mothers will understand when I say I’d gladly swap them for a cuddle . He lives 250 miles away so hardly seem him in the last year . I’m sorry this is off subject


----------



## Deleted member 25429

freesia said:


> We used to live opposite a house with 3 cats. One day, one of them jumped into their next doors open kitchen window and came out dragging a leg of lamb!


One of ours dragged home a peacock once ‍♀️


----------



## ColinUK




----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 16415


Congratulations


----------



## Bexlee

No idea what’s going on with me a 14.7 at 4am. Been high every since can’t get it down to acceptable level.
Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## Lanny

16:23 BS 7.1  Yay! That’s more or less bank in target range after waking up!

Totally forgot it’s Mother’s Day & I’m thinking of my own mum that passed away in July 2015 & also my sister who passed in June 2018 both from cancer!


----------



## merrymunky

SueEK said:


> @adrian1der congrats on the HS
> @merrymunky come on luv, don’t stay away xx
> Freezing cold at work, heating not working like being in an igloo, couldn’t get my fingers tip tapping. Ice on car and frost on the ground bbrrrr


Hello lovely. Had a bad week or so again and haven’t been testing on waking though I know given how I’ve woken in the night feeling insanely thirsty my levels are probably too  high.


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> One of ours dragged home a peacock once ‍♀️


When I was a kid our cat followed me to school once. She climbed in through an open window during assembly and came to sit on my lap.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Hello lovely. Had a bad week or so again and haven’t been testing on waking though I know given how I’ve woken in the night feeling insanely thirsty my levels are probably too  high.


Don’t worry luv, when life is so very busy, as I know you are we fall behind on things. Take your time, I know you know exactly what to do and take it in steps that you can manage. Come on you know we are here to support you. You don’t need fantastic readings to post, no-one is going to judge you. As you may have seen my levels haven’t been great for a number of months now and I’m definitely struggling with the diet.  Good to hear from you xxx


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> When I was a kid our cat followed me to school once. She climbed in through an open window during assembly and came to sit on my lap.


That is so sweet, I love cats they have attitude and make you feel privileged if the come to you just to see you not wanting food.


----------



## SB2015

Ju


merrymunky said:


> Hello lovely. Had a bad week or so again and haven’t been testing on waking though I know given how I’ve woken in the night feeling insanely thirsty my levels are probably too  high


Just glad that you are posting on here.  That is the first step and we are here for you.
You know what to do and you have done it before.
Keep in touch whatever your levels.


----------



## EllsBells

First half March fasting scores - not one HS in there and they've gone a bit jumpy this last week :


6.16.36.35.75.75.65.44.85.76.05.56.54.66.3


----------



## EllsBells

Maca44 said:


> That is so sweet, I love cats they have attitude and make you feel privileged if the come to you just to see you not wanting food.


I go for walks late at night sometimes with our two (no leads) - they love it - though I'm waiting for someone to call the rozzers on me as I hang around random houses peering into gardens or up trees looking for them.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks Teds about 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks Teds about 5.3 this morning.


Your absence had been noted! How are you doing?


----------



## Spozkins

15.2 for me this am. Since going on levemir  my body cannot get a handle on how it wants to respond overnight. Spent the last week with overnight los and now seem to be having highs to avoid them. 

Think it's time to get the bg diary out again. Going to bed at 5.1 so fingers crossed!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.7 this morning,  a bit damp out...
Not looking forward to a soggy run!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

6.7 this morning. Had some lovely flowers and a dressing gown from my son yesterday, apparently my pressie  from my daughter is arriving Wednesday . Off to work. Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

6.2 this Monday morning. Have a good week.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:27 BS 5.1  Not waking as it’s 5 hours & 28 minutes after breakfast! Woke just after midnight, 00:47 BS 10.9 but LR was very late! Bunged it in & added a correction of +10, 5mmol higher at 2 units/mmol that soon after waking, on top of my breakfast dose, currently 40 despite dialling it back a bit from tummy bug, for a quite scary 50 units of NR: good thing that I learnt to do that & have enough experience of ME to do that fairly confidently; could & would NEVER have had the confidence to do THAT in the past before joining the forum & learning about using insulin better!  I was VERY dependent on my DSN giving me my doses before that & now I mostly do that myself: not that I get it right ALL the time; but, a goodly proportion of it!  Was still a little nauseous yesterday & sleepy as I slept again a few hours after getting up at 4pm ish: I think around 7:30 pm ish so, just enough time to cook & eat, really! Played golf in bed & lost track of time so, forgot to test after breakfast which, I suspect from previous experience, would still have been higher than target range but, has come down nicely & if I’d tested; wouldn’t have corrected!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.6 @06:05 
Back to Work today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 9.8 this morning bearing in mind i went to bed on a 6 and the graph showed a steady line most of the night. 
Back to work again this week, hope its better than last week. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.9 here. I’ve recently noticed the Libre doesn’t think this is a hypo, which means the reader doesn’t record all my lows...hmmm.

I finished painting the spare room yesterday, so it isn’t a beige-custard colour anymore, yippee. A quick clean and re-hang the curtains, and...wait until peeps can come n stay again. 

Welcome back @KARNAK. What tales of your adventures do you have for us?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and welcome back Ted @KARNAK, where the blooming heck have you been? You know I worry! Anyhoo, another Len Goodman, SEVEN! I really need to get some exercise this week. The sun is shining, the forecast looks hopeful for the remainder of the week so some long walks planned.

Lots of lovely presents off my daughters yesterday, but I would have given them all up for a hug from them. Yet another Mother’s Day without hugs and celebrations. I’m am so over this pandemic now. The good news is, I did get to hold baby Zara at last, we’ve bubbled with them. I didn’t kiss her even though I was very tempted, and it was only a few minutes but it was the best present ever.

 I’ve already stripped my bed and it’s in the machine, and it is definitely going on the line today. It must be spring. Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  3.9 here. I’ve recently noticed the Libre doesn’t think this is a hypo, which means the reader doesn’t record all my lows...hmmm.
> 
> I finished painting the spare room yesterday, so it isn’t a beige-custard colour anymore, yippee. A quick clean and re-hang the curtains, and...wait until peeps can come n stay again.
> 
> Welcome back @KARNAK. What tales of your adventures do you have for us?


What colour? Strawberry jelly, to carry on the theme. Or is that a trifle too much? I’ll get me coat!


----------



## Maca44

4.9 and I feel fine, got a week off work.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here. Dawn is back with a vengeance, I was pottering along quite nicely in the 5s in the wee small hours.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

First jab this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@Bloden what is your low level set at? 

Bruce went in to Scotmid last night for rolls for his work pieces so as I'm almost out of mayo asked him to grab a bottle, £2.90! 

Feeling less vulnerable this morning seen as I've got a sensor today, really felt vulnerable yesterday until I applied another, will phone up Abbott later

Anyway finger prick was a 5.1 but scan was 5.2, if only I'd finger pricked a tad earlier I might have caught it! LOL
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 
Stay safe and well.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.3

Off for a pre work walk - mainly to pick up test strips from the delivery office as I’ve missed them twice now.


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me this morning but only because I woke up and jabbed myself a 3.5 unit correction at 1.45am for a whopping 14.0 after a Chinese takeaway experiment last night which clearly went awry! Still, I estimated the correction pretty well so I suppose some part of the experiment was a success and I REALLY enjoyed the takeaway!... Just ate too much!

@Spozkins Welcome to the thread. I would probably been with you in the 15s if I hadn't woken up through the night and corrected. It happens so don't be discouraged. Getting your basal dose right is a bit of a dark art and if you are anything like me it can need regular tweaking. Have you had a DAFNE (Dose Adjustment for Normal Eating) course? It really helps you to gain confidence in adjusting basal insulin, amongst lots of other useful knowledge. 
PS. I see you are in the same part of the world as me. Which clinic do you attend? I'm at Durham.


----------



## adrian1der

Catching up after a weekend off line. 5.3 at 06:54 on Saturday. 8345 steps and 14 flights of stairs as I blitzed the house and then watched England v France at rugby. 5.6 yesterday at 08:27. Cooked the wife a full English and then cooked roast loin of pork, braised red cabbage, buttered white cabbage and sprouts for Sunday dinner served with a rather nice viognier from the wine collection. A 5.8 for me at 06:18 this morning before getting my son off to school.


----------



## Gruers

7.3 today which is my best reading this month which is probably why I haven’t posted for a while. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Maca44

Gruers said:


> 7.3 today which is my best reading this month which is probably why I haven’t posted for a while. Have a good day everyone


Post all your readings good or bad no one would ever Dis you for it we might be able to help


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> @Bloden what is your low level set at?
> xx


It’s set at 4.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> It’s set at 4.


Hmmm, odd that it doesn't recognise a 3.9 as a hypo then, think mines is set at 3.9 on my phone (never use the reader for sensors these days lol)

Well almost 20 minutes on the phone and they are sending a replacement for the one that fell off in my bed, bet she thinks I'm lying, advisor - were you doing any exercise at the time it fell off?, me - no I was in my bed, I know what went through her head! lol
xx


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> 6.3 for me this morning but only because I woke up and jabbed myself a 3.5 unit correction at 1.45am for a whopping 14.0 after a Chinese takeaway experiment last night which clearly went awry! Still, I estimated the correction pretty well so I suppose some part of the experiment was a success and I REALLY enjoyed the takeaway!... Just ate too much!
> 
> @Spozkins Welcome to the thread. I would probably been with you in the 15s if I hadn't woken up through the night and corrected. It happens so don't be discouraged. Getting your basal dose right is a bit of a dark art and if you are anything like me it can need regular tweaking. Have you had a DAFNE (Dose Adjustment for Normal Eating) course? It really helps you to gain confidence in adjusting basal insulin, amongst lots of other useful knowledge.
> PS. I see you are in the same part of the world as me. Which clinic do you attend? I'm at Durham.


Hello and thanks! Have been signed up for years and thought it would be helpful in fine tuning my control. I'm at Newcastle - how is the diabetes support in Durham? 

I actually started DAFNE the week The country first went into lockdown so left after a couple of days but its changed my whole approach. Before levemir it didnt matter what I did I would have an overnight lo, even with no insulin! Now it seems like overnight my body is super sensitive to both carbs and insulin so it feels like a very tight line. Most nights I'm doing a 3am test.


Anyway started off with an 18.2 so will be doing some working out and hoping I'm not spending the day chasing my tail.


----------



## rebrascora

@Spozkins 
Obviously in the current pandemic, access has been limited but on the whole I have been very happy with my support at Durham and the educators on our DAFNE course were brilliant. Shame your course got interrupted as it really is beneficial for understanding so many aspects of diabetes management and the varied problems which can occur, which you may encounter down the line. Mixing with and learning from other diabetics is hugely important which is why this forum has been invaluable to me, because I can dip into it everyday and learn something from other people like me who face the same challenges. Hope you get to restart your course at some point in the near future.

I was started on Levemir 2 years ago at diagnosis, so I don't have experience of anything else but I love the flexibility it gives me now that I am confident in adjusting it. I have recently had to reduce my evening dose down to zero as I was going low at night quite regularly, but needing more in the morning. My consultant has mentioned a pump a couple of times but I am happy to continue with MDI for now. Getting the Libre on prescription made me very happy though. Do you have Libre?


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> @Spozkins
> Obviously in the current pandemic, access has been limited but on the whole I have been very happy with my support at Durham and the educators on our DAFNE course were brilliant. Shame your course got interrupted as it really is beneficial for understanding so many aspects of diabetes management and the varied problems which can occur, which you may encounter down the line. Mixing with and learning from other diabetics is hugely important which is why this forum has been invaluable to me, because I can dip into it everyday and learn something from other people like me who face the same challenges. Hope you get to restart your course at some point in the near future.
> 
> I was started on Levemir 2 years ago at diagnosis, so I don't have experience of anything else but I love the flexibility it gives me now that I am confident in adjusting it. I have recently had to reduce my evening dose down to zero as I was going low at night quite regularly, but needing more in the morning. My consultant has mentioned a pump a couple of times but I am happy to continue with MDI for now. Getting the Libre on prescription made me very happy though. Do you have Libre?


Yes also have the libre. I actually feel pretty confident in adjusting my insulin and ratios but the one thing DAFNE did for me was really re educate me in what acceptable BG levels are and thenlibre has helped with that too. I've been diabetic my whole life so for me seeing really high BG levels and huge swings became normal. I think if I'd been diagnosed as an adult I would have much healthier views on BG levels. In general though during the days my control is much better and my HBA1C is a lot better after lockdown. I'm also excited to get the libre 2 as I think this might be the answer to my overnight issues so fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaylz

@Anitram Happy Birthday to your young lad xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good  morn8ng. No idea why my post on the forum yesterday never saw the light of day. I probably forgot to press the button.

Anyway BG was 5.3. This morning it was 5.7

Weight went up by 0.05Kg wooee


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8.1 at bedtime last night
5.4 this morning


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 5.5 this morning, have been to the Podiatrist this morning lost the big toenail on the
left foot again wish the furniture would stop trying to trip me up. Been keeping up to date with the
forum so not a lot has slipped by me, dentist on Friday referred by the hospital because its quicker and
more expensive. Going to look at an investment flat in an hour about 300 metres along the road has
a communal swimming pool so a great little holiday home for the mugs sorry holiday makers who would
relish a place on Paignton sea front.

Lastly congratulations on the @eggyg clan on baby Zara some good news in these torrid times.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Michael12421

Andalucian chicken bake tonight - well just one chicken quarto, the rest is for the freezer.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> View attachment 16431
> 
> Andalucian chicken bake tonight - well just one chicken quarto, the rest is for the freezer.


Oooh that looks yummy!!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> View attachment 16431
> 
> Andalucian chicken bake tonight - well just one chicken quarto, the rest is for the freezer.


Looks delicious. I love a one pot meal.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> What colour? Strawberry jelly, to carry on the theme. Or is that a trifle too much? I’ll get me coat!


Boring old meringue, I’m afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 4 for me ... feels warmer . Might get to walk the dogs without wearing a tog rated jacket soon


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.1 today deserves to be higher, had a rubbish day at work yesterday and succumbed to a cheese scone, naughty naughty. Nothing of any interest to report and off to work.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m happier with a 5.4 this morning. I didn’t have a fruit yogurt at all yesterday. Maybe I should give them up?


----------



## Gwynn

Trumpet roll! Drum blast!!! 5.2 this morning after a few days somewhere else.

I am finding it absolutely absorbing trying to increase my calories to the NHS recommendation whilst keeping my carbohydrates, cholesterol, salt down. Almost impossible. Anyone have any useful tips to help me?

Absorbing, yes. Frightening, yes, my weight is still dropping. I am not sure at which point I should start worrying.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me. Well done Gwynn


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much better 5.4. Must have been the walk yesterday, a slow 3.5 miles. It was a glorious day and had two lines of washing out, that makes me happy, I’m a simple soul.  Today’s adventures include waiting in for a parcel and.....can’t think of anything yet! Oh the excitement is palpable, NOT! Have a good day everyone and I hope it really is more exciting than mine.

Congratulations @Gwynn on yet another HS.


----------



## goodybags

Morning Everyone 6.1


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  A 4.9 this morning.

Had a very good review meeting yesterday with DSN and Pump trainer, and feel that I am getting to grips with things, and starting to trust it to do a  lot of the work I had been doing.

Looking cold out there, but then it is a bit early (for me)

Have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

07:05 BS 10.0 My BS is erratic again because I’m having one of my rare menopausal cycles & not correcting the highs as there are sudden big drops too so reduced insulin across the board!  I can go up or down by as much as 5mmol in an hour at times! 
￼
￼

The website is behaving very oddly this morning & been booted off a few times trying to post with freezes & buffering etc. I’ve rewritten my post a few times too as the text isn’t saved! Anyone else having problems? 
￼

Anyway, as I was saying my tummy troubles before were maybe a precursor to my cycle as I’m cramping quite badly & at least I now know why! 
￼
 I’m still very sleepy & nodding off a lot! 
￼

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 
￼

Just post this quick before I get booted off again! 
￼

Nope! Won’t post! I’ll save this to notes & keep trying to post later!


----------



## Lanny

At last! But all the emojis are missing!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.4 here.

What’s up with the forum this morning? Very slow to react. It needs more coffee!

Oo, Oo, a parcel @eggyg. Makes me want to order something random, just to have it to look forward to LOL. 

It must be difficult to let go @SB2015 after doing everything for so long. Sounds like you’ve got it licked tho. Not iRobot, more like iRoDiaBot (I’ve tried to Like your post, but the forum’s having none of it, no emojis either).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this am. 
Could log on again this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Late today as kept getting 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable for the forum

Got quite down yesterday, went to look out the window as it was a nice day and spotted a cat in a tree so watched it for a minute until a local clown gave me 1 and 2 finger salutes and abuse and do you want a ******* picture so now I feel I can’t even go and look out of MY window, I always thought windows were for looking out not in and seen as we stay in a middle floor flat he shouldn’t have been looking up at our window anyway

Anyway it was a 4.9 for me today, feeling VERY warm, heating was on for an hour but mum was still cold so she asked me to put it back on as I was passing

xx


----------



## Robin

I see it’s not just me. Only just managed to get on the forum (well, it let me look at one page then froze when I tried moving on) Thought it was just trying to tell me it was bored of me banging on about my Dawn Phenomenon, which is here again this morning, 7.2, having been crawling along the top of the red til 3am.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Gwynn on HS.


----------



## ColinUK

Similar issues getting on the forum this morning. 

7.6 and feels like I’m getting a cold.

Filed a police report online yesterday about the rape I experienced aged 17. Clicked send at 5pm. 
At 5:30 two police officers at my door in response to the report to take preliminary details and basically do a welfare check and see how I was. 

The female officers were both lovely, looked about 12, and were incredibly supportive during the 90 minutes they were here. 

They’ll pass the details over to a specialist team who will conduct a much more in depth interview and will guide me through giving a statement for as many of the assaults I’ve experienced over the years as I’m comfortable doing. 
They will also link back to a report I made at the time with knife guy. 

I’m told that the specialist team will be in contact today.

I’m exhausted. I know I have to, and I mean HAVE TO, lodge formal reports because I dread to think these guys have done similar or worse to others. I know it’s decades since but if my testimony can fill in the blanks or give just a little more evidence against one of them and help bring them to justice, perhaps not now but at some point, then that’s a good thing. 

Still waiting for Survivors U.K. to response but apparently that can take “a few” days.

My mood shifts from utterly drained to calm to so fuckin’ angry and that’s exhausting in itself. 

I bought bread yesterday. And three little Lindt eggs. I ate them all. 

I’m going to stop eating the rubbish though as it doesn’t help. Ok so it’s comforting in a way and there’s a psychological thing going on with it which I’m not quite sure I entirely grasp but it can’t be allowed to jeopardise the control over my BG long or medium term.

I’m not depressed. I’m not scared. I’m not suicidal or anything even vaguely approaching that I’m just tired, angry and emotional.

Oh and mum’s getting her second jab on Saturday so that’s both of them done. 

Apologies for the venting.


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Late today as kept getting 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable for the forum
> 
> Got quite down yesterday, went to look out the window as it was a nice day and spotted a cat in a tree so watched it for a minute until a local clown gave me 1 and 2 finger salutes and abuse and do you want a ******* picture so now I feel I can’t even go and look out of MY window, I always thought windows were for looking out not in and seen as we stay in a middle floor flat he shouldn’t have been looking up at our window anyway
> 
> Anyway it was a 4.9 for me today, feeling VERY warm, heating was on for an hour but mum was still cold so she asked me to put it back on as I was passing
> 
> xx


There are some right T**t's about why would people need to do that it's really sad. You should of said yes I want a picture to hang in the hall of idiots


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Late today as kept getting 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable for the forum
> 
> Got quite down yesterday, went to look out the window as it was a nice day and spotted a cat in a tree so watched it for a minute until a local clown gave me 1 and 2 finger salutes and abuse and do you want a ******* picture so now I feel I can’t even go and look out of MY window, I always thought windows were for looking out not in and seen as we stay in a middle floor flat he shouldn’t have been looking up at our window anyway
> 
> Anyway it was a 4.9 for me today, feeling VERY warm, heating was on for an hour but mum was still cold so she asked me to put it back on as I was passing
> 
> xx


That’s awful. It’s your window so of course you should be able to look out of it. 
Try to ignore the local idiot who gave you abuse.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Similar issues getting on the forum this morning.
> 
> 7.6 and feels like I’m getting a cold.
> 
> Filed a police report online yesterday about the rape I experienced aged 17. Clicked send at 5pm.
> At 5:30 two police officers at my door in response to the report to take preliminary details and basically do a welfare check and see how I was.
> 
> The female officers were both lovely, looked about 12, and were incredibly supportive during the 90 minutes they were here.
> 
> They’ll pass the details over to a specialist team who will conduct a much more in depth interview and will guide me through giving a statement for as many of the assaults I’ve experienced over the years as I’m comfortable doing.
> They will also link back to a report I made at the time with knife guy.
> 
> I’m told that the specialist team will be in contact today.
> 
> I’m exhausted. I know I have to, and I mean HAVE TO, lodge formal reports because I dread to think these guys have done similar or worse to others. I know it’s decades since but if my testimony can fill in the blanks or give just a little more evidence against one of them and help bring them to justice, perhaps not now but at some point, then that’s a good thing.
> 
> Still waiting for Survivors U.K. to response but apparently that can take “a few” days.
> 
> My mood shifts from utterly drained to calm to so fuckin’ angry and that’s exhausting in itself.
> 
> I bought bread yesterday. And three little Lindt eggs. I ate them all.
> 
> I’m going to stop eating the rubbish though as it doesn’t help. Ok so it’s comforting in a way and there’s a psychological thing going on with it which I’m not quite sure I entirely grasp but it can’t be allowed to jeopardise the control over my BG long or medium term.
> 
> I’m not depressed. I’m not scared. I’m not suicidal or anything even vaguely approaching that I’m just tired, angry and emotional.
> 
> Oh and mum’s getting her second jab on Saturday so that’s both of them done.
> 
> Apologies for the venting.


Vent away


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning aided by 2 JBs at 2.30am which will be because I went for a short run yesterday. Needing more and more insulin on a morning and so much less on a night. Despite 20 units of Levemir yesterday morning with a waking reading of 6.3 and just a boiled egg for breakfast and a dried fig (approx 7g carbs) because I had bolused 1.5 units for FOTF and it wasn't happening, I ended up at 14.8 with an upward vertical arrow at midday! Then after lunch I hypoed. Arrgh!  

@ColinUK Well done on officially reporting the incidents and so pleased the officers who attended were supportive. Good that you are allowing the emotions to work through you but as you know, you can't afford for it to derail all your fantastic work getting your BG levels under control. Perfectly understandable to want to comfort eat though, so don't beat yourself up about having a dietary wobble. Try getting out for some fresh air and exercise as that really should help.

@Gwynn Congrats on yet another HS. 
The only thing I would say is not to put too much store on NHS dietary advice. Many of us feel the NHS advice on dietary fat is out of date and since our bodies are struggling to cope with eating the recommended carbs we need to get our calories from an alternative source to maintain weight and fat and protein are the only options. It is now believed that dietary fat plays only a very small role in affecting cholesterol levels and there are quite a few of us following a low carb higher fat way of eating who have actually seen our cholesterol levels reduce rather than increase. The NHS low fat dietary advice is based on research done more than 50 years ago and it is now believed that the data was flawed and possibly even cherry picked to show that fat causes cardiovascular disease. The result of that research lead to a huge low fat food industry developing which uses cheap carbs to make food more palatable after the fat has been removed. The lack of fat in our diet stops us feeling sated, so we end up eating more food and as a result more carbs and this can lead to obesity and diabetes, which is what we are now seeing in the western world. 
Just something to consider or research for yourself.

@Kaylz So sorry that a local idiot affected your mental health like that but totally understandable when the window is the only outlook you have on the world at the moment. Sending (((Hugs)))


----------



## Docb

5 for me this morning - as it no doubt will be forever now I have eschewed the decimal point.  

Also had problems getting access this morning and I have sent the issue "upstairs" just in case it is some routine operation where the timing could be changed to when the forum is less busy.  Not sure when that would be!


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys, he only got out the jail around this time last year for walking into a council office and threatening staff with a knife so he's not stable, looks like he's moving though so can only hope! I would've given as good as I got back in the day but also I wouldn't dare with him cause he would've had the cops at my door quicker than I could blink, he's just a nuisance and the sooner he's gone the better, nobody in the world would want a picture of him, total mink etc xx


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn congrats on your HS.  I agree with @rebrascora concerning the NHS guidelines, they are variable at best for diabetics.  I too lost a lot of weight that I couldn't afford to and found it extremely hard to balance my diet, being as I'm picky at the best of times.  I suggest you don't fixate on the carbs, salt, fat etc and just concentrate on your weight to keep it steady and then adjust as you go along. 

@ColinUK big slap on the back to you Colin, HUGE step you have made and well done as if it wasn't for people like you, this world would be in a worse place than it is now.  We have to stand up and be heard but not everyone can do it so you should be congratulated on speaking out and I hope you are dealt with in a kind, understanding and supporting manner.  

Am at work, should be working, but it is getting on my nerves and the brain is just fogging over (only been here 3 hours). Sometimes I need to step back so thought I would come on the forum for 10 minutes.  Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Newbie777

Morning,

I hqve had a fww ubheqkthy days but am good now, 5.8

Also ny HbA1c reads are in today,  down from 102 to 75, first time less than 100! 

Does include 1.5 months of high carbs and holiday in Tenerife- where I was stuffing myself everyday (blame it on the kids).

Am a lot more relaxed now, target is 50 or below in eary May 2021.

Thanks everyone for your help. Have a great day.


----------



## MAC2020

A close 5.1 this morning.

Well done @Gwynn on the HS.
Does this mean you will never again celebrate a HS @Anitram?
well done @Newbie777 great job, keep it up! Time to update your signature birthday & A1c


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Thought I might be somewhere close to what used to be my normal this morning after a post-prandial 6.2 yesterday evening but no, it's a 6.6 for me today. Delayed breakfast until after we'd been to fetch a newspaper but hadn't dropped much when I tested again when we got back so skipped the Weetabix and had a bowl of chopped strawberries, crushed walnuts, chia seed and Greek yogurt instead.
> 
> My wife rustled up a Peri Peri chicken from scratch for tea yesterday as it was our youngest's birthday, so that went down well with my salad. She prefers to make her own marinades rather than open a packet. We'd got him a birthday cake but I declined. Not keen on chocolate sponge anyway, unless it's with custard. Drooling at the thought but it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Strangely he didn't get a single birthday card through the post yesterday, even though we know that family members posted them during last week, one as early as Tuesday. As it happens no one in our close got any post yesterday, which seems odd. Hopefully they will all come through the door today. As he has an underlying health condition he also had his AZ jab yesterday and was up during the night feeling nauseous and a bit under the weather, so common side-effects. Normally he'd be up by now but he's still sleeping it off. My wife gets her jab this evening, over at Reading FC's Madejski Stadium.
> 
> Congratulations @Gwynn on the HS. What I'd give for one of those....
> 
> Martin


Happy birthday to the young gentleman. 
Mum didn’t get any cards in the post until yesterday. I know loads were posted last Tuesday.


----------



## ColinUK

And a 5.5 now so much better


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Strangely he didn't get a single birthday card through the post yesterday, even though we know that family members posted them during last week, one as early as Tuesday. As it happens no one in our close got any post yesterday, which seems odd


That’s normal for round here, we went 5 days without post last week, and there were several things (eg, subscription magazine) that ought to have arrived. OH is in similar position as your son, waiting for birthday cards to arrive that he knows were posted in good time. I think they went all out to get the Mother’s Day stuff out, flowers from my daughter arrived on Saturday, and now they’ve relapsed.


----------



## Newbie777

MAC2020 said:


> A close 5.1 this morning.
> 
> Well done @Gwynn on the HS.
> Does this mean you will never again celebrate a HS @Anitram?
> well done @Newbie777 great job, keep it up! Time to update your signature birthday & A1c


Thank you @MAC2020, 
Yes have done.

Not as important but my BMI is now in normal range, have been in obese and overweight category for over 30 years!


----------



## Newbie777

Congrats @Gwynn on your HS


----------



## adrian1der

@Gwynn congrats on another HS - you're getting greedy now   

@ColinUK Vent away mate - no need to apologise after what you have been through

A 5.4 for me at 06:09 this morning. Dull and drizzly here in West Berks.


----------



## Spozkins

6.2 which is an improvement and it's a beautiful sunny morning no less so think I'll have my coffee in the garden  Have a good day all.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Similar issues getting on the forum this morning.
> 
> 7.6 and feels like I’m getting a cold.
> 
> Filed a police report online yesterday about the rape I experienced aged 17. Clicked send at 5pm.
> At 5:30 two police officers at my door in response to the report to take preliminary details and basically do a welfare check and see how I was.
> 
> The female officers were both lovely, looked about 12, and were incredibly supportive during the 90 minutes they were here.
> 
> They’ll pass the details over to a specialist team who will conduct a much more in depth interview and will guide me through giving a statement for as many of the assaults I’ve experienced over the years as I’m comfortable doing.
> They will also link back to a report I made at the time with knife guy.
> 
> I’m told that the specialist team will be in contact today.
> 
> I’m exhausted. I know I have to, and I mean HAVE TO, lodge formal reports because I dread to think these guys have done similar or worse to others. I know it’s decades since but if my testimony can fill in the blanks or give just a little more evidence against one of them and help bring them to justice, perhaps not now but at some point, then that’s a good thing.
> 
> Still waiting for Survivors U.K. to response but apparently that can take “a few” days.
> 
> My mood shifts from utterly drained to calm to so fuckin’ angry and that’s exhausting in itself.
> 
> I bought bread yesterday. And three little Lindt eggs. I ate them all.
> 
> I’m going to stop eating the rubbish though as it doesn’t help. Ok so it’s comforting in a way and there’s a psychological thing going on with it which I’m not quite sure I entirely grasp but it can’t be allowed to jeopardise the control over my BG long or medium term.
> 
> I’m not depressed. I’m not scared. I’m not suicidal or anything even vaguely approaching that I’m just tired, angry and emotional.
> 
> Oh and mum’s getting her second jab on Saturday so that’s both of them done.
> 
> Apologies for the venting.


Thinking of you . You vent away you have every right to


----------



## rebrascora

@MAC2020 and @Anitram I think the comment should have been directed to @Docb who has eschewed the decimal place on his readings and therefore no chance of getting a 5.2 House Special anymore.


----------



## Bloden

You’re extremely courageous @ColinUK. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Gwynn

@SueEK: thanks for the heads up on the NHS guidelines. I start from there, then trawl the internet for evidence and advice, then look at this forum, then finally I slowly 'feel' my way seeing what my body and mind do. So the NHS guideline for me 68 yrs ish 5ft 4ins is 1400KCal. But everyone is different and that is only a very rough guide. I don't yet know what I need to sustain my present weight. 1100KCal doesn't seem to do it. So, onwards and literally upwards I go.

Incidentally Being a bit slow sometimes, I have discovered that making your own peanut butter is brilliant. Very very low carbs, no cholesterol, high fats and calories. Ideal for increasing the calories but not the rest.

Fixate I do, but I am fascinated by it all, and devastated too sometimes, not to mention dismayed, elated, happy, confused, angry, enlightened, hopeful....

I only mention the NHS stuff because everyone sort of knows about it and when I mention it all to my consultant he actually purrs. Talking of which I have my first consultation with the consultant coming up. It will be by phone and I expect it to be rather disappointing. What can they say/advise someone who seems to be doing well?


----------



## MAC2020

rebrascora said:


> @MAC2020 and @Anitram I think the comment should have been directed to @Docb who has eschewed the decimal place on his readings and therefore no chance of getting a 5.2 House Special anymore.


yes! well spotted @rebrascora, @Docb


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> @SueEK: thanks for the heads up on the NHS guidelines. I start from there, then trawl the internet for evidence and advice, then look at this forum, then finally I slowly 'feel' my way seeing what my body and mind do. So the NHS guideline for me 68 yrs ish 5ft 4ins is 1400KCal. But everyone is different and that is only a very rough guide. I don't yet know what I need to sustain my present weight. 1100KCal doesn't seem to do it. So, onwards and literally upwards I go.
> 
> Incidentally Being a bit slow sometimes, I have discovered that making your own peanut butter is brilliant. Very very low carbs, no cholesterol, high fats and calories. Ideal for increasing the calories but not the rest.
> 
> Fixate I do, but I am fascinated by it all, and devastated too sometimes, not to mention dismayed, elated, happy, confused, angry, enlightened, hopeful....
> 
> I only mention the NHS stuff because everyone sort of knows about it and when I mention it all to my consultant he actually purrs. Talking of which I have my first consultation with the consultant coming up. It will be by phone and I expect it to be rather disappointing. What can they say/advise someone who seems to be doing well?


I think, considering you were diagnosed less than six months ago, that you have achieved an enviable figure, both hba1c wise and weight wise so well done.  You are right to consider the NHS guidelines, I wouldn't 'diss' them, especially as I work for them lol, but I do think a wider look is needed.  The peanut butter sounds great but now I've been told I have a fatty liver I am trying to cut back on fats as well.
PS the 'fixate' comment was not a criticism, just looked back and thought it sounded a big strong, sorry!


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me today, can't get the "Im NOT having any
supper tonight" under control got to find some will
power somewhere I am just addicted to food at this
time of night


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. 5.8 this morning but has gone up with a hard morning.
@ColinUK vent away, you are brave and good for speaking out. Stay strong and we're here when you need us.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS


----------



## Spozkins

RirisR said:


> 6.8 for me today, can't get the "Im NOT having any
> supper tonight" under control got to find some will
> power somewhere I am just addicted to food at this
> time of night


I'm feeling you here! I think lockdown a lack of excitement has changed my eating habits and I'm now eating much later on. What kind of foods are you eating before bed?


----------



## grovesy

Anitram said:


> 2 cards arrived today, which means there are still 9 that we know were posted up to and including Friday that are still somewhere within the Royal Mail system. Since they were posted from half a dozen different places as far away as Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire it suggests the issue is local. One of the ones that arrived today is post-marked Saturday with a 1st Class stamp on it, the other hasn't been franked. I know we're in a pandemic but I haven't heard of, or read about, any problems with Royal Mail deliveries here or anywhere else. Frustrating.


There have been problems in many ares since the Xmas, we in my part did not have a proper service for the whole of January. It was down to sickness and lack of staff due the virus. They were prioritising NHS post, registered,  recorded , and parcels.


----------



## EllsBells

Anitram said:


> 2 cards arrived today, which means there are still 9 that we know were posted up to and including Friday that are still somewhere within the Royal Mail system. Since they were posted from half a dozen different places as far away as Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire it suggests the issue is local. One of the ones that arrived today is post-marked Saturday with a 1st Class stamp on it, the other hasn't been franked. I know we're in a pandemic but I haven't heard of, or read about, any problems with Royal Mail deliveries here or anywhere else. Frustrating.


They've been a nightmare in SW London - delays of up to a month. Deliveries were every other day for several months (and sometimes not even that) and posties were prioritising xmas cards over circulars. I'm certain I'm still missing stuff but it has improved recently and we are getting (some) stuff within a week now.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> I know we're in a pandemic but I haven't heard of, or read about, any problems with Royal Mail deliveries here or anywhere else. Frustrating.


Your kidding right? MSN have had an article at least once a week with the areas by postcode currently seeing delays and that's been for the last couple of months xx


----------



## Michael12421

In mid December I posted 20 odd Christmas cards to the UK. Apart from 3 they were all delivered within a week. The other three were all delivered on the 15th February!


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all late checking in as couldn't get on this morning. 5.5 was the number and a cracking.post vaccine headache.

I hope your day has been kind to you.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Can't remember the last time I looked at MSN. Maybe I need to start.


it's the page that opens whenever I open a new tab lol xx


----------



## RirisR

Spozkins said:


> I'm feeling you here! I think lockdown a lack of excitement has changed my eating habits and I'm now eating much later on. What kind of foods are you eating before bed?


stick of cheese low carb crackers, pate, blue cheese, chorizo slices
not all together...just a choice of what to put on the crackers I am
determined to have no supper tonight even if it makes me "sob"..lol


----------



## Spozkins

RirisR said:


> stick of cheese low carb crackers, pate, blue cheese, chorizo slices
> not all together...just a choice of what to put on the crackers I am
> determined to have no supper tonight even if it makes me "sob"..lol


You can tell us all about your success in the morning


----------



## ColinUK

I thi


Spozkins said:


> You can tell us all about your success in the morning


 Where’s Ted when we need him?! 

@KARNAK


----------



## Gwynn

@SueEK: No problem. Comments make me think, which is good. 

Diabetes is a real personal challenge, so anything that helps me look at things in a new way must be good and may possibly lead me to better understanding and ways of doing things.

Besides there are many on this forum that have years more experience than I do.

Thanks for taking an interest and for replying.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks been a busy day and last night didn`t go above 3.9, however 4.2 finally at 07:00
after 3 three course meals a whole Black Forest gateaux plus a bacon sandwich to try to
get my levels up, I`m here @ColinUK.

If you read my post yesterday and I know at least one did and that was to report me, said
saga with buying another ground floor flat about 200 metres along the seafront, when I arrived
was told there was two offers already on the place bear/bare in mind it only came on the market
yesterday. The estate agent said if you are still interested we can do an online auction this afternoon
between the persons who will bid and the vendor, went home and sat outside with a few beers waiting
kid you not it was 20-21.C on the balcony.

Well phone rang and they where ready 3 of us bidding and the vendor checking, short and curly of it
I was second  not a happy bunny. 17:00 turns up and estate agent called and said the winner can`t
complete yet are you still interested?  11:00 meeting tomorrow morning and its £8000 less
than the asking price, right opposite Paignton pier with a pub attached.

Colin be kind to yourself and let us be kind to you mate, nothing is ever black & white. 

Take care stay safe folks, the night is young.


----------



## SB2015

Ooo that is good he’s @KARNAK.
Vent away @ColinUK , no one will mind on here.

5.5 this morning but the Forum was bonkers and not letting me in.
I hope you have had a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

@KARNAK  that’s great Ted! Congrats!


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> @KARNAK  that’s great Ted! Congrats!


Thanks Colin chilling out for now, music, beer and sorting paperwork out, the money is ready to be transferred, got 50 grand in my back pocket as a deposit rest will be paid when deal is done. Take care my friend rooting for you.


----------



## Lanny

16/03/21 20:28 BS 8.5. Better 

Sleeping is still all over the place but, sleeping a bit less, bit less crampy, bit less erratic swings in BS from 8’s to 12’s! Just that first day was the worst & beginning to settle now! First day swings were from 10’s to 15’s so, a bit better! 

Got a nice fat wodge of my vaccine letters from my Health Centre, letter each for the two jabs & leaflet, for 24/03 & 02/06. 

A Very Good Morning to you all on St. Patrick’s Day & may the luck of the Irish be had by all you lovely folk! 

Just about munched a biscuit with a cup of tea around 3am so, thought I’d post too!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning   6.1 for me today


----------



## Maca44

Bad sleep woke at 5am wiv 3.9.
Scan came back ifffy so yet another blood test and more worry think the fat around the liver is causing problems I knew I had a fatty liver years ago problem is that no gp phones just get call from reception asking for bloods. Had the scan Friday got the bloods call Monday so this worries me. Hey ho what to do.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 today 
Like you @Maca44 a poor sleep.
Onwards and upwards!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6 for me today which is my lowest reading all year!! Had to sort pension things out yesterday, can’t retire until 2028 when I’m 67, think I’ll be dead by then, might as well take the money now. Not sure I can take another 7 years of my job.
@KARNAK congratulations on your purchase Ted, sounds lovely. Good to see you posting again x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.6 this morning for me happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Gwynn

SueEK: That's exactly how I felt in 2015. 35 years in the deffence industry. Enough. Too much politics for my liking. Life is too short. Retired. Did the whole house up from roof to ground, inside and out, every room, wall, ceiling, floor, electrics, plumbing, fittings, white goods, new kitchen, cooker, fridge, new central heating, lighting. A massive project. Worth every moment. Took a couple of years.

Which bit did I enjoy the most? Designing the new kitchen. I was amazed at just how many people said that it couldn't be done. Room too small. Not enough cupboards, etc etc. They were all wrong. Its the best room in the house.

Which bit did I enjoy the least? The roof, outside walls rendering and inside walls plastering. Wow what a mess. And to cap it all the vacant plot opposite sprang to life and 'they' decided to build a small estate there at the same time as my building work. It was absolute  chaos. And to cap the cap, a next door neighbour decided to start their own building work at the same time too. A few tense months there. But like most things, it passed and the results are all good.

Enjoy every moment that you can.

Oh, and a 5.4 for me this morning.

Bought a manual nut grinder on Amazon yesterday. Gotta get that peanut butter just right. I didn't like all the said problems with the electric ones (grinders, not the nuts) and I bet they're very noisy too.

Calories up...weight still coming down. Hmmm interesting. I will up my calories some more but my carbohydrates are already 120g per day now. Maybe I have to bite the bullet on the cholesterol instead. I will look at the numbers again this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 second day running. I’m down from 6’s having stopped fruit yogurt.


----------



## goodybags

Happy Wednesday World 
7.1 this morning 
where did that come from


----------



## freesia

Woke to 3.0! Levels back up but now running late for work. See you later!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> 5.4 second day running. I’m down from 6’s having stopped fruit yogurt.


Those Darn Yog's


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here, was high and spikey all day yesterday, despite increasing basal, must have shovelled in double the usual bolus as well. Changed cartridge but it made no difference. Unless..that was new box I’d just started. Either the whole box is compromised, or my body is doing something weird. Time will tell!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Felt a little bit rough post AstraZeneca jab yesterday but no big deal really.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me, not the best starting point when having a new breakfast! Didn't add any extra insulin to bolus for the 8.0 as have no idea what effect new breakfast is going to have so I highly suspect it will be needed at dinner time but I wasn't taking any risks
xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.0 for me, not the best starting point when having a new breakfast! Didn't add any extra insulin to bolus for the 8.0 as have no idea what effect new breakfast is going to have so I highly suspect it will be needed at dinner time but I wasn't taking any risks
> xx


My life is so boring that I need to know what your 'new' breakfast is!!


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> My life is so boring that I need to know what your 'new' breakfast is!!


And here's me thinking you were just taking an interest and wanting to congratulate me on my bravery at change in my diet LOL, tried a super berry granola today as really getting fed up of porridge as it's been that for years, was odd not using the microwave lol xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   4.9 here.

Same here @khskel - I was absolutely wiped out the day after the AZ jab, but back to normal the following day.

Sunshine!  Must dash....


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers, a big, fat round 6. Dome nothing interesting yesterday, except read my book and finished it, and most likely doing the same today.
I might have another go at trying to decipher Ms Sturgeon’s new guidance for easing of the Scottish lockdown, not because I live in Scotland but we’ve a holiday booked on the Isle of Arran on the 1st May, postponed from last year. If it was the mainland it looks like it will be ok as she’s opening up the country on 26th April but in her speech yesterday, which I actually watched live, she mentioned the islands could make that decision themselves as they may not want “ visitors” coming over with the virus! I need to know whether to book the ferry or not. I hope Arran decides soon and we can get a ferry booked as of course their capacity isn’t as it was. It’s stressful but we can’t cancel the cottage without losing our large deposit as there’s nothing set in stone yet! I can see me at the crack of midnight of the day we are leaving booking the ferry like I’m trying to get tickets for Glastonbury! Refresh, refresh, refresh! I don’t fancy swimming over! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:02 on this chilly West Berks morning.

Happy St Patrick's Day everyone - hope you all have a good one.


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> It's a milestone day for us as Nationwide have today taken our final mortgage payment, so after 30 years we are mortgage-free. Can't quite believe it.


Happy days.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> And here's me thinking you were just taking an interest and wanting to congratulate me on my bravery at change in my diet LOL, tried a super berry granola today as really getting fed up of porridge as it's been that for years, was odd not using the microwave lol xx


Well I certainly am impressed but more to the point, did you enjoy it and will you be having it again?


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me today which I am very happy with. I was injecting corrections far too frequently yesterday but suddenly came tumbling down last night at 9.30pm and enjoyed a dark chocolate Leberkuchen @22g carbs (there is still one left in the packet from Christmas.... how impressed are you guys that I can keep a packet of 5 chocolate coated ginger bread that long!!) and then a couple of tiny slivers off Ian's left over pizza. It amounted to less than a half a segment. Levels went up to 8.7 and then slowly descended overnight, with no evening Levemir. 
FOTF was in strong evidence this morning though as I went up to 8.9 in the hour following despite being active feeding and mucking out the horses and having had a slice of cooked ham to try to keep my liver quiet with my morning coffee before I left the house. If I inject insulin to cover it and then muck out I risk hypoing, so thought I would try a bit of protein. Clearly my liver is not easily fooled!  

@KARNAK Lovely to see you posting regularly again Ted and congrats on your new investment. Be careful not to overbalance with that 50k in your pocket.  Going to make sitting down a tad uncomfortable until you get the deposit paid!

@Anitram Congrats on paying off your mortgage. That must be a really good feeling. What plans do you have for all that extra money which will no longer disappearing each month?


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> 6.2 on this grey Berkshire morning, same as yesterday evening's post-prandial. Had been awake an hour before I decided to get up, though. Maybe I ought to have my test kit next to the bed so I can test literally on waking.
> 
> Our eldest spent most of yesterday in bed with nausea and muscle ache after his jab on Monday but he seems to have recovered this morning and will be OK to go to work later. My wife had hers yesterday evening (AZ) but hasn't experienced any side effects so far. Because she went to a vaccination hub I expected it to be busy so I took something to read while I waited in the car but she was in and out in 15 minutes.
> 
> After wondering yesterday why our youngest's birthday cards still hadn't been delivered my wife saw a posting on the local Gossip Girls Facebook page yesterday evening from someone down the road asking if anyone else had noticed the lack of mail deliveries over the last few days. Fingers crossed for today.
> 
> It's a milestone day for us as Nationwide have today taken our final mortgage payment, so after 30 years we are mortgage-free. Can't quite believe it.
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Oh that’s a lovely feeling isn’t it? I didn’t quite believe it until the deeds landed on the doormat.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Well I certainly am impressed but more to the point, did you enjoy it and will you be having it again?


It was lovely! And I won't be making that decision until I scrutinise the data on my Libre but it's tomorrows breakfast as well lol, hopefully I'll have a better starting level to work from then though to get it's true effects xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> It was lovely! And I won't be making that decision until I scrutinise the data on my Libre but it's tomorrows breakfast as well lol, hopefully I'll have a better starting level to work from then though to get it's true effects xx


That's good to hear.  Tell us how it affected you later.  Another choice for breakfast hey, better than mine, I don't have anything anymore xx


----------



## Bloden

Definitely a day to celebrate @Anitram!   Mortgage-free, yippee!


----------



## RirisR

No supper last night to see if I can get the waking average down a bit
went to bed at 6.9 and the excitement to test this am  a miracle yes
NO !! it registers a 7 this morning  and I gave up my supper


----------



## Spozkins

7.2 for me. Slept a bit late but no hypos overnight and the libre chart crept up very gradually. 

What shall I do with myself today!


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Definitely a day to celebrate @Anitram!   Mortgage-free, yippee!


True story. 
Took out our first mortgage in 1981 and there was a period of a few months later in the 80’s when the interest rate went up to 15%!


----------



## ColinUK

4.7 

Was awake early so took myself on a walk. Ended up following my feet through St James’ and Green Parks and into Hyde Park. 
I found the bench where he introduced himself to me. 
I remember what he did before he came over to me and I remember where I’d parked, where he tried to kiss me and I’d laughed it off before we left the park. 
I walked to see if I could find the actual location of the assault itself but nothing felt totally right. 
Some of the surroundings have changed in 30 or so years but the fabric of the buildings is the same. 
A couple felt familiar but there wasn’t that BOOM of the memory falling into place. 

I’m going to go back after work this evening and see if it feels different at night. Hopefully that’ll trigger a memory.

Oh my new BP monitor arrived yesterday. It’s soooo lovely and slick. Unfortunately the readings aren’t too clever. I’ll monitor for a week twice a day and report back to the doctor but I’m guessing a prescription will be in order. 
My BP used to be so ridiculously low but it’s been “normal” and then nudging high normal for a good few years. 
Mum has been on hypertension meds for 50 something years now so if that’s what the doctor orders I’m not going to fight him. Especially as strokes run in the family. 

Was curious if there’s a correlation or a causal connection between the diabetes and hypertension but if it doesn’t come down it doesn’t really matter if there is or not I guess.


----------



## SB2015

So glad you are posting @ColinUK .  Good to have a safe place for you to share your progress.

I have higher BP than I did before diagnosis but that could also be linked to ‘a change in age’.  Either way glad that it is monitored and the meds seems to keep it in check.  I now do the same as yours u and monitor it at home prior to an appointment, rather than use the one at the GP/hospital which are always a lot higher.


----------



## SB2015

Very great day for celebrations @Anitram. 

I remember after the first year of our mortgage, also at 15% interest rate, we reckoned we might possibly own the letter box!!  We kept our payments the same as the interest rates dropped, o paid it off a little more quickly, and definitely celebrated when it was all paid off.  

Celebrate well


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> True story.
> Took out our first mortgage in 1981 and there was a period of a few months later in the 80’s when the interest rate went up to 15%!


I can’t Like that!


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning.

The sun is out, I have finished a jigsaw so time to get going.  They are so addictive.  I go to just put in a couple  of pieces and then an hour later!!!

Have a good da y all.


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> So glad you are posting @ColinUK .  Good to have a safe place for you to share your progress.
> 
> I have higher BP than I did before diagnosis but that could also be linked to ‘a change in age’.  Either way glad that it is monitored and the meds seems to keep it in check.  I now do the same as yours u and monitor it at home prior to an appointment, rather than use the one at the GP/hospital which are always a lot higher.


I'm grateful to have this place. I do use Twitter and I'm totally open on there. Of course that's largely to strangers whereas I feel like I know you lot by now!

Felt brave when I got back so I've knocked up a little marinade for some chicken I picked up in waitrose. I'm not totally sure that using kefir in it was my best ever idea though. Time will tell.


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> Well my wife and I have our own current accounts but also a joint account for running the household, into which we both pay every month. In the short term I guess we'll simply pay less in as we don't have a mortgage to cover.


Mum and dad always have always had a joint account or two and their own individual accounts. But all that mum does is take money out of the joint on and put it in hers and then dole some out to dad for things he wants. 
She firmly controls the pursestrings and always has done!


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> As I understand it high blood pressure often occurs alongside diabetes and studies show there may be links between them. Mine's come down since I upped my exercise and changed my diet and is now either normal or just into high normal territory (I check weekly), whereas a year ago it was mostly high normal and sometimes in hypertension range.


I was expecting there to be some link to diet and exercise but it didn't really fall even with the very strict diet and daily exercise last summer. 
Perhaps it'll lower now.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Very great day for celebrations @Anitram.
> 
> I remember after the first year of our mortgage, also at 15% interest rate, we reckoned we might possibly own the letter box!!  We kept our payments the same as the interest rates dropped, o paid it off a little more quickly, and definitely celebrated when it was all paid off.
> 
> Celebrate well


I remember when we paid off our mortgage, I was only 46, we sold our big house and downsized as we knew our endowment wouldn’t pay off the outstanding amount. We were caught in the high interest on mortgage payments, endowments that were a terrible investment and then when we paid it all off and had money to spare the interest rates plummeted and have stayed low ever since. Pretty rubbish really but am very Happy our home is our own. Congratulations @Anitram


----------



## ColinUK

Anitram said:


> I lived with my grandparents from the age of 11 and I remember that on paydays my grandad would come home from work and hand his pay packet to my gran who would open it, take out some money and give it to him, and keep the rest. I have no idea how much his weekly allowance was.


The funniest thing was mum used to take money from the joint account to buy dad presents - never could get my head around that one!


----------



## Lanny

Just got my tesco delivery & thank goodness I FINALLY got vitamin D!  My fingers are quite bad now & the typing one is getting thick & callused from already peeled underneath, scabbed over & re peeling again: all been needing deeper finger pricks for testing; got 3 packs of 96 each. But, only noticed after, how annoying, that 1 pack is for 400mg instead of 1000mg & the funny thing is it’s not even available on their website: 1000mg is the normal dose & there’s also 2000 & 3000 for people with deficiencies, I suppose; I just needed normal for getting less sunshine in lockdown! So, I don’t know what 400mg is for? I’ll have to contact them for a refund for that one but, I’ve got more than 6 months supply, now, from the 2 packs & taken one right now to get my fingers back to normal as soon as possible!


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> Same here. We should have paid it off in 2016 but we were warned a few years beforehand that our endowments were going to fall well short, so we decided to remortgage on a capital repayment basis but had to extend the term. Anyway, we made it in the end.


The promises made with endowments were awful weren’t they. We decided to downsize rather than remortgage as my daughter was moving into her own place and we used to have students so had a big 5 bed house and really there were only 3 of us left. The feeling of relief not having a mortgage, not cleaning and cooking for England and not having to have students was immense. Don’t regret it for a second. Feel sorry for the young ones now, such as my son who can’t get on the property ladder as the prices in Brighton are just so high even for the tiniest place.  We can’t help him out as our money is tied up in the house, not enough to make a dent in what he would need anyway.


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK and anyone else who is interested it wasn’t too awful, bloods were 8.0 just before, Libre catches 11.0 as my highest reading and then was 8.4 come 11:24 when I tested for my dinner, looks like it can be on the menu xx


----------



## SaraKaya

Hello it was 5.1 for me this morning but on the back of a night shift!
Libre 2 what a revelation! I am 10 days in and have got the hang of it! It’s revolutionised breakfast ( you are not the only one going breakfast crazy @Kaylz )
Humalog is definitely a slow starter so I am now having my breakfast insulin about 45 mins sooner than I was doing and it’s made my levels start in a great place each day. It’s made my night shifts better as well as I can scan and get back into to bed quickly so having more sleep! The alarms are great for me as when I go high I tend not to catch it until I feel terrible! Been under a lot of emotional stress recently as my beautiful son’s Dad died last week at 53 after a brief but brave fight against bowel cancer.  and it’s helped me navigate what has been a roller coaster of blood sugars. 
Glad I have paid off my mortgage because I might need the money to self fund for a bit until I can convince the health authority it’s the best thing since sliced bread! Or Bergen!! 
I was talking to my sons about mortgages and house prices and mentioned my first house cost as much as their current cars!! I feel really old!!! 
Nice to have you back @KARNAK the level of innuendo has dropped without you! Sara x


----------



## Kaylz

@SaraKaya sorry to hear that

It would be well worth getting in touch and asking if they could allow you it on prescription, there is absolutely no way I could afford to self fund so I was glad I got mines xx


----------



## Spozkins

@SaraKaya sounds like the libre2 is a force to be reckoned with. If you were using the old libre have you found the accuracy to be as reliable as they say? I have 4 more old sensors to use before I can start mine and I'm just reveling in the fact I'll be able to go to bed without stressing about overnight BGs.

Also very sorry to hear of your sad news. I hope both you and your son are doing okay.


----------



## Michael12421

@SaraKaya. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## ColinUK

@SaraKaya I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK and anyone else who is interested it wasn’t too awful, bloods were 8.0 just before, Libre catches 11.0 as my highest reading and then was 8.4 come 11:24 when I tested for my dinner, looks like it can be on the menu xx


That’s really good, another addition to a small menu is definitely a bonus. Hope it encourages you to try something else at a later date xx


----------



## SaraKaya

Thanks @Kaylz, @Spozkins and @Michael12421 foe your kind thoughts. 
I am going to try and evidence that my control is so much better with the libre (my glucose meter strips are £50 a month retail so it’s not such a huge leap is it) so I am only really costing them £50 more a month if the prescribe-the libre and the long term benefits of keeping me healthy mean I am a cheaper prospect for the NHS!! 
The alarms are great and it just gives you that piece of mind, it came at the right time for me and made me realise how ‘hard’ I was finding it. Worse case scenario if they don’t prescribe I know what I am getting for Christmas and birthday presents  for the rest of my days!


----------



## SaraKaya

Thank you @ColinUK  it’s a lovely supportive place isn’t!


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> True story.
> Took out our first mortgage in 1981 and there was a period of a few months later in the 80’s when the interest rate went up to 15%!


We took out our first mortgage in 1979, it was £69 per month. In that period you mentioned, it went up to £102!


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Same here. We should have paid it off in 2016 but we were warned a few years beforehand that our endowments were going to fall well short, so we decided to remortgage on a capital repayment basis but had to extend the term. Anyway, we made it in the end.


That’s what we did too, those endowment mortgages were a rip off weren’t they? We changed to repayment and when we retired we paid it off out of the lump sum of pension Mr Eggy got. Otherwise we would still be paying ours until 2027.


----------



## ColinUK

I've just logged another sexual assault complaint via the Met Police website.
I'm not so certain of the timescale for this one but I do know his name, where he used to drink and hang out, roughly where he lived and that he attempted to rape me.

How's your Wednesday going?


----------



## ColinUK

And if I’ve been good can I get away with one of these do ya think?

And no I don’t mean the builder!


----------



## freesia

Sounds and looks good @ColinUK , the sandwich not the builder. Never had salt beef, but sounds tasty. Good for you for reporting the assault.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

T


ColinUK said:


> The funniest thing was mum used to take money from the joint account to buy dad presents - never could get my head around that one!


That is why I have my own account so I can treat the kids and husband


----------



## SB2015

Anitram said:


> Same here. We should have paid it off in 2016 but we were warned a few years beforehand that our endowments were going to fall well short, so we decided to remortgage on a capital repayment basis but had to extend the term. Anyway, we made it in the end.


When we bought our first house, we just couldn’t afford the endowment mortgage. 
 It proved to be a benefit in the end and allowed to us to pay it all off earlier.
Mind you we haven’t moved much.  In all our time we looked at two houses and bought two houses.


----------



## SB2015

SaraKaya said:


> Glad I have paid off my mortgage because I might need the money to self fund for a bit until I can convince the health authority it’s the best thing since sliced bread! Or Bergen


Hi Sara, I self funded at the start and was careful to keep records that linked to the criteria for getting Libre on NHS, and showed the difference it made. Glad that my request was successful.  Now back to self funding with CGM for closed loop system.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> And if I’ve been good can I get away with one of these do ya think?
> 
> And no I don’t mean the builder!
> 
> View attachment 16460
> View attachment 16461


You definitely deserve a treat.  There’s lots of protein there so that should help.
Definitely smile while you eat t.  It uses up more calories.  Not sure about carbs though.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.1 @ 6.27 this morning. Gonna take me ages to read back...


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> When we bought our first house, we just couldn’t afford the endowment mortgage.
> It proved to be a benefit in the end and allowed to us to pay it all off earlier.
> Mind you we haven’t moved much.  In all our time we looked at two houses and bought two houses.


Same as us. Never moving ever again! I said that in 1986 and we’re still here.


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> Oh that’s a lovely feeling isn’t it? I didn’t quite believe it until the deeds landed on the doormat.


You don’t get the actual deeds anymore so we found out - I was excited to get my mits on them. Then got told you can get a digital copy ..... you have to pay for.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 6.1 Teds knackered after another day with the estate agent but the deal
is finally done, managed to get another £3000 knocked off the price and done a deal with the
furniture so its ready to go once the solicitor sorts it out. Will post photos on a new thread to
not tie this one up although may be able to put them on @eggyg`s bird thread because while
I was there Uber turned up with half a crispy duck or does that not count?  

Oh @ColinUK finally a sarnie to die for.

Martin and Mrs Martin well done on final payment wonderful feeling, I was 21 when I bought my
first house and all paid for at 23, since then 4 Bungalows have passed hands never a mortgage
was known after the first one which was also in the 15% era vowed then no more mortgages. 

So sorry @SaraKaya on such a loss.

Can I say @Inamuddle is missing, I know she was very low and have sent her a PM but no response
yet can we tell her how much she is missed in your morning posts. I know there are others too but she 
is quite new and joined in with advice and questions be a pity to lose her, many thanks to you all. xx

Got dentist on Friday 09:00 I know what they will say, you have Judges teeth Justice gums.

Went to Lidl today on the way back from the estate agent, bought my goods mainly Carlsberg fruit juice,
got outside and a new block of toilets have been built and is 30p to go. Stood there and watched and all
four loos were constantly in use, light bulb in head comes on an opportunity to earn money here, got in
the queue and paid my 30p contactless card then come back out and held the door open, this bloke tried to 
get in without paying so I said 10p mate he said joking I said pay with your card then its 30p paid up and a 
line developed with their 10p. In the end I had all four toilets paying 10p with my high vis jacket on they didn`t
stand a chance, am I doing the council or being an entrepreneur? either way it paid for another case of fruit juice.

Goodnight folks sleep well take care stay safe.


----------



## ColinUK

Bexlee said:


> You don’t get the actual deeds anymore so we found out - I was excited to get my mits on them. Then got told you can get a digital copy ..... you have to pay for.


Reading deeds is sometimes a right giggle. 
This place has stipulated in the deeds that you can not land an aircraft, hold a fun fair or dock a ship on the site. 
It’s a Georgian house in Bloomsbury so I’d like to see someone try to do that lot. Preferably all at the same time!


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Reading deeds is sometimes a right giggle.
> This place has stipulated in the deeds that you can not land an aircraft, hold a fun fair or dock a ship on the site.
> It’s a Georgian house in Bloomsbury so I’d like to see someone try to do that lot. Preferably all at the same time!


----------



## ColinUK

I will have the sandwich another day I think. It did look delicious.


----------



## Bexlee

Anitram said:


> Same here. We should have paid it off in 2016 but we were warned a few years beforehand that our endowments were going to fall well short, so we decided to remortgage on a capital repayment basis but had to extend the term. Anyway, we made it in the end.


Maybe you can celebrate with a super holiday if we’re ever allowed to travel the world again! Think of where you could go with a few months mortgage payments.  I plan to go to some foreign F1 races ....school holiday permitting !


----------



## ColinUK

Mum and dad are not allowed to run a dairy or arable farm on their land. 
Nothing about a beef herd though. 
Shame the garden is only 200ft by 80. Barely enough room to swing a calf let alone a load of bullocks. 

Did have a top floor 2 bedder where you were expressly forbidden from planting anything “immediately adjacent” to any of the boundaries.


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK and anyone else who is interested it wasn’t too awful, bloods were 8.0 just before, Libre catches 11.0 as my highest reading and then was 8.4 come 11:24 when I tested for my dinner, looks like it can be on the menu xx


Did you have it with yoghurt @Kaylz?
I have 70g morrisions nut and seed granola with Yeo valley natural yoghurt a rise of dead on 2.1 units and then a steady fall


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me this morning, so close!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 6.0 again today. 
One thing I learned last night... Zoom makes church meetings go quicker!   
Just saying...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning

I need some advice...

Yesterday I experimented with making some peanut butter. Tasted great. I used it to increase my calories across the day. But my evening BG was 7.7 way higher than normal for me.

Was it the peanut butter or something else?

Peanuts and butter contain very few carbs. But I also had one slice of bread 30g with it. I used to react badly to bread too.

The question, if the peanut butter contained so few carbs can it adversely affect my BG levels like that? (A couple of web sites say that it can, but no detail or evidence). Or was it more likely down to the bread? Or 'just one of those things'.

What do you think.

I will continue the experiment today, but without the bread. It will be interesting to see the result.

Curiously when I tested and the result was 7.7 I was almost in tears thinking that my honeymoon period might be over and deeper darker waters lay ahead. A serious down shift in mood and confidence. I am feeling a lot better this morning, just a bit nervous.

Any advice?

This is important to me as I have to find some way to increase my calories but keep carbs and cholesterol down.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Reading deeds is sometimes a right giggle.


In NI most property is leasehold. Apparently it goes back to James II?

Although we have a strip of land that is freehold it is mostly leasehold. Our lease prevents us from keeping chickens!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Morning Everyone 7.4  
woke up in the night @ 02:15 and was 3.9 (3 lifts then 20 Min later was 5.9)
I’m so looking forward to the weekend now been back to work this week after being off since beginning of December


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 9.6 for me with the graph showing level around 11-12 all night. Went low after tea so had a snack to ward off hypo so maybe caused by that or delayed reaction to some pasta i had for tea.
Its going to be a long day at work today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Mum and dad are not allowed to run a dairy or arable farm on their land.
> Nothing about a beef herd though.
> Shame the garden is only 200ft by 80. Barely enough room to swing a calf let alone a load of bullocks.
> 
> Did have a top floor 2 bedder where you were expressly forbidden from planting anything “immediately adjacent” to any of the boundaries.


We can’t drive a car through our neighbours archway and around the back of our house but can take a horse and cart round!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another dead on 6. Ended up being a beautiful day yesterday and we actually drove 8 minutes to the next village and did a walk we’ve never done. 9 miles in the bag. Good day was had by all. Today baby Zara is coming for lunch, she is bringing Mummy too! Looking forward to our first proper visit. The two households can bubble as there’s a child under 1 year old in one. Have a great day.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations on your HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Today could be interesting. Dry run of a data migration. Hopefully it won't be too interesting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here! Going in the wrong direction. I managed a good day, BG wise yesterday, but upped basal and boluses, but I didn’t up my overnight basal. I’m definitely brewing something, I’ve had a vague sinusy throaty event on my right side for a couple of weeks, which eventually got better, only it’s now reappeared on the left.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Did you have it with yoghurt @Kaylz?
> I have 70g morrisions nut and seed granola with Yeo valley natural yoghurt a rise of dead on 2.1 units and then a steady fall


No I had unsweetened almond milk as the carton's needing finished and I only use it for 1 coffee a day, I've got Lidl's Greek natural yoghurt in the fridge which I'll be using over the weekend as pretty certain by the feel of the milk carton it'll be finished tomorrow xx


----------



## SaraKaya

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS!
4.9 for me this morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Congratulations on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Only 30-40 minutes sleep so a thumping headache at the moment

Well it's a 6.4 for me this morning after a VERY odd day yesterday, as we know I was 8.4 before dinner so took 4.5u to cover my carbs and added 0.5u for a correction, scanned at the back of 2pm to find myself trundling along in the 4's, by tea I'm up to 5.7 so I had 1 Lift and reduced my tea bolus by 1u but come bedtime I was only up to 6.3! Had 5 oat nobblies before bed which took me up to the 8's through the night but really don't know what was going on and it's definitely something I'll have to keep an eye on
xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me but only because I woke up high earlier and gave myself a correction. And I was only high because I ate too many nuts before bed (@Gwynn are you reading this) because I was worried about going to bed on a 6.3 because I always drop when I sleep but forgot to take into account the glucose release from the salmon fillet with asparagus I had at 9pm so the combination of the protein from the salmon and the protein and some carbs from the nuts pushed me too high through the night. Just didn't think it through clearly. 
@Gwynn Peanuts have a lot more carbs than you think. I always go high if I hit the peanut butter harder than just the odd spoonful. Try cream in your coffee to increase calories.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you back on form Dez with a House Special this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and @Inamuddle Where are you? Please let us know you are OK even if your levels are naff. It is important to post good and bad results so that people can support each other.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me. review yesterday but just a foot tickle by a support worker, took some more bloods and a wee pot and told me that they wont give me HbA1c result unless I ask so great support .


----------



## SueEK

7 on the nose today.  At long last we have employed another secretary who starts in 4 weeks, she seemed really keen and very nice, hurray.  
@MeeTooTeeTwo just going to press my paste button to congratulate you on another HS x
@eggyg how exciting - I hope you have a wonderful day xx
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning.  Happy after a right old mess yesterday when I made it up to 19, after treating a hypo and not realising that the pump had suspended all insulin for a couple of hours.  I should take more note of what the alarms say!!!

Today is another day.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Today baby Zara is coming for lunch


Roast dinner, yay!


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.
> 
> Dez


Congrats!!


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.0 for me. review yesterday but just a foot tickle by a support worker, took some more bloods and a wee pot and told me that they wont give me HbA1c result unless I ask so great support .


They won’t tell you? Presumably you’re asking then?

My GP uses an app called Airmid U.K. and that gives full access to my complete medical records. 
And it means I can add notes directly into the file if something’s been noted incorrectly.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Peanuts have a lot more carbs than you think


Coincidentally this morning I had a good look at the carbs in all the popular nuts (and non-nuts like peanuts) to remind myself. Yes, they are higher than one would think, but I’ve decided to drop the fruit yogurts and stick with the nuts for the moment. I’m off to Lidl to buy some more brazil nuts.

Eating both nuts and fruit yogurts my waking BG had drifted into the 6’s and kicking the yogurts into touch I’m back into the mid 5’s.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> they wont give me HbA1c result unless I ask so great support


That’s what I’m told too!


----------



## ColinUK

6 mile walk this morning.

Was woken up at about 1 am this morning by police officers at the door carrying out a welfare check off the back of the complaint I lodged yesterday. 

I think one of them was tall dark and handsome but wasn’t wearing my specs so all I know for sure is that the blur was certainly good looking!

And real issue getting back to sleep afterwards.

Had two further phone calls with the police dealing with that complaint already this morning and I think it was with the poshest police man ever. 
PC Posh name Double-Barrelled 

He was all, “so ok, I’ll book an appointment for officers to come round yeah okay and they’ll take more details okay” 

Then he called me back to “check that the phone number I just called you on is the right one okay”  

Almost forgot! 5.3! So close.

BP has for yesterday averaged out at 163/105 hopefully I can get it to start to nudge down by doing 5-7 miles minimum a day.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> They won’t tell you? Presumably you’re asking then?
> 
> My GP uses an app called Airmid U.K. and that gives full access to my complete medical records.
> And it means I can add notes directly into the file if something’s been noted incorrectly.


Hospitals and GP’s are giving access to medical records only when they believe it’s right to do so and it’s progressing at a snail’s pace. I can order repeat prescriptions online, but they don’t even read messages left on the system. I get no feedback from my GP after hospital visits. 

I’m always told to phone for results. At the end of my cardiac rehab at the hospital they took me aside to take blood for a raft of tests. I asked if they’d do an HbA1c and was told, “Yes, of course”.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

A 6.1 for me at 05:54 this morning. It's dizzily and horrid in West Berks this morning


----------



## ColinUK

Just measured BP and it seems the monitor is perhaps hyper sensitive to positioning.

Unfortunately it’s logged the first three as the source readings for the average and I can’t figure out how to delete the outlier.


----------



## RirisR

6.9 for me today, also a cold overcast day here role on April


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Those wrist monitors are not the best and I believe you need to make sure the monitor is on a level with your heart  or higher by finding somewhere elevated to rest your arm/hand whilst you test. 
A bit shocking that they would do a welfare check at such an unsociable hour!! I imagine there is a lot of pressure on them at the moment though to follow up on sexual assault victims, to check they are safe. At least it gives you a sense that they are dealing with the matter seriously. Hope it didn't send your BP too high. I know someone banging on my door at that hour would put a rocket under my BP. Good that there was some eye candy compensation though!


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK most of our police officers are of the older generation, not very fit and certainly not eye candy, there is however one young good looking chap on the force, I daren't mention it though as it's Bruce's cousin!  xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> A 30g portion of walnuts, for example, is not much more than a single gram of carb but has just over 200 calorie


Interesting. I’ve not done it, so need to weigh out 30g to see what it looks like - or weigh each time.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  3.9 here.

Dropped the car off for its MOT first thing, then walked the dogs - there’s a lot more people around an hour after we usually go out.  It’ll be a bit of a shock when the tourists are allowed back, hahaha.


----------



## Gwynn

@rebrascora: I agree, but I use salted KP peanuts, washed. I like the taste. The packet says 5.6 g carbohydrate per 100g of nuts. Interesting because plain ol peanuts come in at about 16g carbs per 100g of nuts.

I wonder why their nuts have so few carbs.

I will look into cream (so to speak)

I will continue the test with peanut butter again today.

Thanks


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> They won’t tell you? Presumably you’re asking then?
> 
> My GP uses an app called Airmid U.K. and that gives full access to my complete medical records.
> And it means I can add notes directly into the file if something’s been noted incorrectly.


Funny thing is I just got access to my Airmid records this morning and wish I had not read my scan results as its full of stuff I don't understand, Liver I knew was fatty from years ago so obviously that shows but a few other bits look scary to me so Im not going anywhere near google will just wait for other bloods to come back re liver. Pancreas looks ok and gallstones still hanging about and no mention of liver scaring or inflammation just one I don't understand so will leave that to GP.


----------



## Spozkins

4.6 for me this morning however libre seems to think I slept through a few hours at 3.

Was a bit naughty with my food options yesterday as Tesco shopping arrived and I knew all those tasty snacks were luring me from the cupboard.  Not today though snacks.


----------



## Spozkins

Bloden said:


> Hello there.  3.9 here.
> 
> Dropped the car off for its MOT first thing, then walked the dogs - there’s a lot more people around an hour after we usually go out.  It’ll be a bit of a shock when the tourists are allowed back, hahaha.


The only tourists we get are stag dos so I cant imagine what it's like for people living in UK tourist parts these days with the covid around. Wales is so purdy though.


----------



## rebrascora

Gwynn said:


> @rebrascora: I agree, but I use salted KP peanuts, washed. I like the taste. The packet says 5.6 g carbohydrate per 100g of nuts. Interesting because plain ol peanuts come in at about 16g carbs per 100g of nuts.
> 
> I wonder why their nuts have so few carbs.
> 
> I will look into cream (so to speak)
> 
> I will continue the test with peanut butter again today.
> 
> Thanks


My gut feeling would be that their nutritional info is incorrect. I can't see any way that their peanuts can have half the carb content of other peanuts, and do remember that if you wash the salt/coating off them you will be increasing the carb content slightly because the salt doesn't contain carbs.... I know this will make a minimal difference when the salt content is 1.4% 
Just checked the nutritional info on KP and compared with other peanuts and they don't declare the Fibre content but state the "of which sugars" is 5.099999 of the total carb content of 5.6!! I think someone has subtracted the fibre from the total carbs on the British product. If you add up all their nutrients (protein fat carbs and salt) you are missing about 13% If you assume an average fibre content of 7% for peanuts that is 6% left. If you add that 6% on to the 5.6% carbs they claim, you would get somewhere near the same carb content as other brands. Whilst I accept that there will be some slight variation in the nutritional content of peanuts, a 50% difference is extremely unlikely and with their other figures not adding up, it suggests their info is erroneous.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora not quite sure why you think rinsing salt off increases the carbs any? xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora not quite sure why you think rinsing salt off increases the carbs any? xx


It is the same as skimming milk. Salt (and fat in the case of milk) contains no carbs, therefore the remaining food has a higher % carb content. Same with fruit juice. If you remove the fibre by squeezing and filtering the fruit, the % carb content of the juice increases compared to the fruit that you started with because the Fibre which does not contain digestible carbs has been removed.


----------



## rebrascora

In the case of salted peanuts it is extremely minimal since the salt content is only 1.4% and I probably shouldn't have mentioned it as it just muddies the water.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK Those wrist monitors are not the best and I believe you need to make sure the monitor is on a level with your heart  or higher by finding somewhere elevated to rest your arm/hand whilst you test.
> A bit shocking that they would do a welfare check at such an unsociable hour!! I imagine there is a lot of pressure on them at the moment though to follow up on sexual assault victims, to check they are safe. At least it gives you a sense that they are dealing with the matter seriously. Hope it didn't send your BP too high. I know someone banging on my door at that hour would put a rocket under my BP. Good that there was some eye candy compensation though!


It’s an Omron R7 something and it’s got a positioning tool on it. 
basically you turn it on and there’s a blue heart which lights up if it’s in the right place. If you’re too high or low with your arm it guides you to correct the posture. 
It’s on the approved list from British Hypertension Society so it should be ok. 
It’s considerably easier to use than my previous monitor and such a small device that it’s truly portable and quite discreet to use if you did have to take it out of home.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora it's not quite the same, the fat is already part of the product before skimming it whereas in the case of salted nuts it was added after and as there is no carbs in salt then it wouldn't increase after rinsing seen as the salt wouldn't add that much weight to the product anyway  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora it's not quite the same, the fat is already part of the product before skimming it whereas in the case of salted nuts it was added after and as there is no carbs in salt then it wouldn't increase after rinsing seen as the salt wouldn't add that much weight to the product anyway  xx


The product is "salted peanuts" in this case so the salt is part of the product and included in the product nutritional information, but I have already agreed that it is extremely minimal and I probably shouldn't have mentioned it as it confuses the issue because it is so negligible.


----------



## Lanny

12:50 BS 10.2 after 2 hours of DP! Got a call from my SIL around 11am, chatted & couldn’t get back to sleep, gave it up & tested! My fingers are very tender & sore today as I decided to buff off the hard skin as it was catching & didn’t want any tears but, I overdid it & I can see that this morning; at the time I didn’t feel it but, remembered to stop despite some bits of the edges were still left! Thank goodness I did stop or it’d be even more raw today: getting feet done by podiatrist is like that too; feels ok at the time but, tender the next day! Not going to frown but, can’t help a little  so, so half frown: know technically it’s supposed to be a confused emoji but, that’s what it means to me at this moment; meaning a so, so half frown! AND, that has made me laugh! Making do with the official emojis available to me & putting my own spin on it!

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s SO late it CAN only be an Australian greeting today!

Oh yes! Just to put my 2 cents worth on peanut butter I’ve used it in the past, during cycles where my BS was fluctuating at a lower level I’ve left it this time at a higher level, I’d take a teaspoon of it on an oatcake to stop my levels dropping too much while I slept! The fat makes it a slow steady release of carbs & that may be why your levels @Gwynn stayed elevated for longer?  That’ll have to do for a Uhm! thinking emoji!

And congratulations on another HS Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Polly 999

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Mine was 6.5


----------



## Lanny

Polly 999 said:


> Mine was 6.5


Welcome @Polly 999  & a cheeky little from me for your first post on this thread!

Nice in target range figure to wake on!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone 

Waking this am 6.1
Bedtime last night 10.3

Waking yesterday 3.6 ~ jelly babies to the rescue
Bedtime 7.7

Waking on 16th 4.3
Bedtime 5.2


----------



## Kaylz

Hi @mum2westiesGill  when you tested at 5.2 before bed on the 16th did you have anything to eat before actually climbing in to bed? Without taking any insulin for it? xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Hi @mum2westiesGill  when you tested at 5.2 before bed on the 16th did you have anything to eat before actually climbing in to bed? Without taking any insulin for it? xx




Hi Kaylz
I didn't have anything to eat before getting in to bed.


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Kaylz
> I didn't have anything to eat before getting in to bed.


Right, do you not have a snack if you are below a certain level when you test before going to bed? Most of us especially on injections will have a biscuit or something if we're below our preferred level to stop either hypoing through the night or waking up hypo like you did the following morning
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Right, do you not have a snack if you are below a certain level when you test before going to bed? Most of us especially on injections will have a biscuit or something if we're below our preferred level to stop either hypoing through the night or waking up hypo like you did the following morning
> xx



Hi Kaylz

Yesterday so after the 16th I spoke with my dsn who has advised me that because my target level is 5mmol - 8mmol if I'm lower than 8mmol at bedtime to have around 15g - 20g of carbs with no injection
(feel a bit confused ~ is my dsn right on this?)

Also another thing she's advised is that before meals only correct if I'm over 8mmol
(is my dsn right on this?)


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill 

 Yeah that's what most of us do in the case of being under a certain level at bedtime

As I don't know your history (well I kind of do from when you were regularly posting but that was a long time ago so can't remember everything) your DSN's advice is the best to follow on when to correct, we all have different sensitivity to insulin so we may correct at different levels etc
xx


----------



## Gwynn

Hmmm I was suspecting the data. Perhaps it is the way it is measured or reported uk vs usa?

So if the real value of carb content of kp salted peanuts may be a lot closer to16g per 100g of product. How do I find out what it really is in real money?

Package labelling is a nightmare at times, let alone the sub micro dot text they often use.

Ah well, I was hoping that I had somehow found a magic food. It probably explains the odd results yesterday evening far more sensibly. Thank you.

I will now expect the same or similar results today.

But now I have an impossible conundrum. I need to get my daily calories up to between 1500 and 2000 kcals. But I cannot find any sensible way of doing that whilst keeping carbs low and keeping cholesterol low.

Is the correct way to just go for the higher cholesterol foods like eggs, meat, fish etc.

I think I will pop off and eat a few salted, non carb, non salt, peanuts. At least there is almost no cholesterol....I think


----------



## Bloden

Spozkins said:


> The only tourists we get are stag dos so I cant imagine what it's like for people living in UK tourist parts these days with the covid around. Wales is so purdy though.


I don’t mind the tourists. I’m lucky enough to live in a beautiful area, very near a beach, and I don’t mind sharing.  When it gets really busy I just stay at home. Some of my neighbours whinge, which is a bit cheeky cos they’re not from here originally, like most of us around here.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Package labelling is a nightmare at times, let alone the sub micro dot text they often use.


I don’t know if it’s deliberate, but it is a nightmare.

I now go to the column that gives carbs per 100g because that is simply the percentage. Quite often there’s a column on the right that gives all the values (carbs, fat, cals etc) as a percentage of the recommended daily intake. This can be really confusing and my wife frequently gives me something saying it’s low carb, until I read the label myself. Bread rolls are a good example - high in carbs, but a single roll might be only 5% of the recommended daily intake (if you don’t have D).


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 6.8 @ 8.44


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks a nice 15.7 this morning guess who forgot to take his night time Basal. I`ve had to change
my bolus from 1:7 to 1:5 and a correction dose after this evenings dinner so hoping body thinks its a 
split dose and lets me off without any repercussions. Dentist 09:00 tomorrow probably another visit
to the hospital some time after as usual.

Think we only have one HS today which is Dez so congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo.

@Inamuddle please tell us you are ok you are missed. {{{HUGS}}}

@Spozkins I live in one of the busiest tourist areas on the English Riviera right opposite the beach
and the last time we had an influx of tourist our Covid results went through the roof, we now have only
26 patients in hospital and a few with mild symptoms, watch it go up when they all return. Not knocking 
the tourists because they genuinely believe we don`t have it down here, so no face masks and no social 
distancing as far as they are concerned, was that a rant or an opinion? both I hope.

Early night for me busy morning, only got 11 cans to get through don`t want to turn up at the Dentist smelling
of booze but better than stinking of cigarettes.

Take care stay safe enjoy your kip or whatever takes your fancy and have a great Friday.


----------



## freesia

KARNAK said:


> Not knocking
> the tourists because they genuinely believe we don`t have it down here, so no face masks and no social
> distancing as far as they are concerned,


When things opened up last year, we had had a holiday booked in Cornwall (booked pre Covid). We went, wore masks, social distanced, sanitised all of the time, avoided the busier areas. We noticed most people doing the same although there were the odd few who didn't. When we spoke to local retailers/businesses, they were all saying they were glad to see tourists/holidaymakers as it supported their business and therefore the county. I can appreciate that a sudden influx of people will cause concern that the virus numbers rise but as long as people follow the guidelines hopefully it will support local businesses and give back a sense of normality to what has been a horrific time.


----------



## Lanny

20:37 BS 9.5 a bit better.  I thought upon waking that I’ll bring down the BS a bit now I know, after a few days of cycle I know what the swings are, about 3 to 4mmol now, so bunged in a MASSIVE 60 units of NR for breakfast & just tested at exactly the 90 minutes after mark 22:15 BS 12.9. I’ll keep testing as I know, from previous experience, it’ll go down after that as it takes a lot of insulin & some time to start to shift higher BS down & once that initial hurdle is overcome it can go down quite dramatically! The next 90 to 150 minutes, to the end of 4 hours of active bolus, will give me a better idea! Hopefully I’ll be roughly a bit higher than target range to allow for the swings at a lower level than I have been? Hoping for a swing of 6 to 10 or a bit higher of 7 to 11 until my cycle is over!

Obviously my sleep is still off & sleeping more than usual as I had another sleep around 3/4pm until half eight, as at the top of the post, BUT, my fingers feel a lot less tender now & less raw so, it was a combo of healing sleep & 2 doses now, yesterday’s & today’s, of vitamin D doing its thing! 

Just caught up on the last episode of Rupauls Drag Race UK on iPlayer & really enjoyed it despite the final winner! I never got him this series from the beginning but, he, or should that be she, is the most comedic & I’ve said before I don’t really go for or get comedy!  Before seeing Michelle Visage doing Strictly I would NEVER have thought I’d ever watch, & quite enjoy it now, drag: some things still go over my head especially, the first series that took me to pretty much the whole series to get what the judges are seeing; 2nd series I got with the judges faster from about episode 3 but, it still took a bit getting back into the mind set & even then I never got the winner from the start! But, I’ve learnt a bit more tolerance, even enjoyment, to something I never thought I would!

A Very Good Morning coming up for you NORMAL lot in the morning from Little Miss Off Kilter me!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and up early again not sure why perhaps anxious about blood results so can't relax until I get them back.


----------



## HenryBennett

A slight drift upwards to 6.0 this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 5.6 here.

The strange jump to 7.? The other evening seems to have vanished. It may have been the bread. Glad its back to normal again.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 6.1 this morning


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.9 this morning and the sun is shining!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a whole day out if target, i corrected again before bed! Still didnt work. Woke to 10.9. Had another correction with breakfast but hope it comes back down and stays down today as its making me feel tearful and sluggish. No idea whats going on.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.9 today. Had a good day and a not so good day yesterday. Baby Zara came for a few hours and that was lovely, more cuddles and a walk up the garden as it was a beautiful day.

The bad bit...I fell, again! I took off my specs to clean them and as usual went towards the French windows for the light,but ended up falling up the steps ( my kitchen is split level) and bashing my right knee and my left thigh! I know, comedy pose!   Of course I squashed my glasses which were in my right hand! The arms/ legs/ sides were flat, luckily Mr Eggy is a genius and managed to unmangle them. Which was a good job as I broke my spares last November. Bit stiff this morning and painful going up and down the stairs and lots of ooohs and ahhhs going on! What a numpty, I really need to learn to pick my feet up! Have a fab Friday, I will mostly be limping!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Good morning. 5.9 today. Had a good day and a not so good day yesterday. Baby Zara came for a few hours and that was lovely, more cuddles and a walk up the garden as it was a beautiful day.
> 
> The bad bit...I fell, again! I took off my specs to clean them and as usual went towards the French windows for the light,but ended up falling up the steps ( my kitchen is split level) and bashing my right knee and my left thigh! I know, comedy pose!   Of course I squashed my glasses which were in my right hand! The arms/ legs/ sides were flat, luckily Mr Eggy is a genius and managed to unmangle them. Which was a good job as I broke my spares last November. Bit stiff this morning and painful going up and down the stairs and lots of ooohs and ahhhs going on! What a numpty, I really need to learn to pick my feet up! Have a fab Friday, I will mostly be limping!


I’m often reluctant to “like” posts when sympathy is more appropriate. (It’s one of the frustrations of this site). I hope you recover swiftly.


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg .  I liked the 5.9 and the  fact that you had some time with Zara but not the damage that you suffered.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Slept in, hence DP and a 7.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Looks bright and sunny outside. Will it last 'til lunch?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, which is what I went to bed on, but I was 5.3 at 4am.
Hope your stiffness wears off quickly and you’re not too black and blue, @eggyg . as others have said, I 'liked' the post for the Zara bit, not for the fall!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well trouble logging into the forum again this morning hence the lateness from me

It’s a big fat 9.0 for me today, in theory I should be over the moon at 100% in target yesterday and not going above 9.0 but in all honesty I’m a nervous wreck! I’m used to spiking in the afternoon etc and yesterday took numerous Lift’s to stay above red and reduced boluses as well, odd levels since the day I changed my breakfast so only 2 days in a row but I can’t take any more days like yesterday so I reduced Tresiba last night seen as it takes so long to have an effect, I have one thumping headache and feel exhausted with the fight
xx


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg hope you recovery quickly but glad you had a lovely time with Zara.
@KARNAK i can’t say I’m looking forward to the hordes returning to Brighton, there were thousands last year that descended upon the seafront making it totally impossible to socially distance.
6 on the nose again for me today.  Busy day yesterday, sent one of my flow tests up to my daughter as both grandchildren were sent home from school due to Covid, I think the whole school is closed, anyhow both tested negative which was good. Had a lovely walk on the Downs with Misty, she actually gets out of the car up there yay!!
Sainsbury’s today when I can get my act in gear. Wonderfully warm and sunny.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Snowwy

eggyg said:


> Good morning. 5.9 today. Had a good day and a not so good day yesterday. Baby Zara came for a few hours and that was lovely, more cuddles and a walk up the garden as it was a beautiful day.
> 
> The bad bit...I fell, again! I took off my specs to clean them and as usual went towards the French windows for the light,but ended up falling up the steps ( my kitchen is split level) and bashing my right knee and my left thigh! I know, comedy pose!   Of course I squashed my glasses which were in my right hand! The arms/ legs/ sides were flat, luckily Mr Eggy is a genius and managed to unmangle them. Which was a good job as I broke my spares last November. Bit stiff this morning and painful going up and down the stairs and lots of ooohs and ahhhs going on! What a numpty, I really need to learn to pick my feet up! Have a fab Friday, I will mostly be limping!


I 'liked' the 5.9 bit too! Snap @eggyg but do take care! x


----------



## adrian1der

After yesterday's excursion into the 6s I managed to squeeze back into the 5s today although only just. A 5.9 for me at 05:49

It obviously rained overnight as the chicken pen is very slippery - I almost joined you @eggyg Hope you feel better soon. My wife sat on my spare glasses so I know the feeling of being down to one pair. When I'm down stairs and need my glasses I've left them in the office which is in the attic and when I'm in the office they are down stairs. I swear they walk on their own in order to avoid me   

Clean-a-thon today as I've got work coming in this afternoon which I need to turn round for early next week so a weekend in the office for me


----------



## SB2015

I am joining @SueEK and @HenryBennett on the 6.0 step.

I hope you start to feel more comfortable @eggyg 
How frustrating @freesia . I know as the weather changes I find my doses need to change, but then....  Diabetes certainly likes to keep us on our toes.

Looking cooler today but looking forward to meeting a friend face to face (well side by side) 
for a walk after weeks of zooming.


----------



## Gruers

7,7 today better than the 8’s I have been getting but still poor


----------



## RirisR

7.5 today disappointing


----------



## HenryBennett

RirisR said:


> 7.5 today disappointing


Another example. I want to acknowledge this but not with a “like” if RirisR is disappointed.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

5.1 this morning
10.2 bedtime - but I was a naughty girl because I ate 2 jelly babies before I went to sleep - I should only have any supper If I'm under my target level 5mmol - 8mmol


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning.

And a massive improvement in BP already. Who would have guessed that walking 8 miles or so every day can have such an impact!



@eggyg  No photos of Zara to make us go all gooey and tell you she’s beautiful and takes after you?
Hopefully you recover from your tumble soon.

And the snaps from this morning’s walk aren’t too shabby either I’d say. 

Watched. But not heard


Anyone want to guess what history is behind these doors?
I’ll tell you later



Spot the tribute to the story of everyday farming folk


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks a nice 15.7 this morning guess who forgot to take his night time Basal. I`ve had to change
> my bolus from 1:7 to 1:5 and a correction dose after this evenings dinner so hoping body thinks its a
> split dose and lets me off without any repercussions. Dentist 09:00 tomorrow probably another visit
> to the hospital some time after as usual.
> 
> Think we only have one HS today which is Dez so congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo.
> 
> @Inamuddle please tell us you are ok you are missed. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> @Spozkins I live in one of the busiest tourist areas on the English Riviera right opposite the beach
> and the last time we had an influx of tourist our Covid results went through the roof, we now have only
> 26 patients in hospital and a few with mild symptoms, watch it go up when they all return. Not knocking
> the tourists because they genuinely believe we don`t have it down here, so no face masks and no social
> distancing as far as they are concerned, was that a rant or an opinion? both I hope.
> 
> Early night for me busy morning, only got 11 cans to get through don`t want to turn up at the Dentist smelling
> of booze but better than stinking of cigarettes.
> 
> Take care stay safe enjoy your kip or whatever takes your fancy and have a great Friday.


Ted I’m sure I can win hands down in the tourist stakes! 
Between Easter and Christmas it’s chokka with tourists wherever you wander near here.


----------



## Spozkins

4.7 for me. Woke with a headache and it's raining. 

Bored now with this shielding. Cant seem to motivate myself to do very much so work will be a welcome change - even though it's been so much easier to manage the diabetes during lockdown/shielding. Anybody else found that?


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Ted I’m sure I can win hands down in the tourist stakes!
> Between Easter and Christmas it’s chokka with tourists wherever you wander near here.


OH and I took the coach down to London last summer in the brief unlocked period and wandered round the City for a day. It was deserted, of course, and I saw so much more than when I worked there and traipsed across from Bank to just behind the Tower of London with the rest of the wage slaves every day. We made the focus of our day spotting the Wren churches, tucked down back streets between tower blocks, although we kept getting distracted with other stuff. But I've never spotted the animals heads going up the building in your first photo, where are they?


----------



## rebrascora

A wonderful 5.0 this morning but like @freesia (sending my sympathies) I had a shocker of a day with my levels yesterday including a really bad hypo in the afternoon (normally I can work through them but this one really took the wind out of my sails) and then rebounded and I stayed up most of the night carefully battling to get my levels down. Really don't understand what is going on! 

@eggyg So sorry to hear you had a fall but pleased you had a lovely visit from Zara. 

@ColinUK Loving the photos. No idea about any of them but I am intrigued and will be looking out for your follow up post with more info. So pleased that you have been managing to get out for walks and that your BP levels are responding. I am sure your BG will also show benefit from it as of course will your mental health and sleep quality. Why is it so difficult to motivate yourself (I am speaking rhetorically) to start doing it when it is enjoyable and has so many other benefits!! I seem to have lost ,my way with my motivation again.

@Gruers Try not to be too disheartened. As you say, they could be worse! What are your other BG readings like through the day, after meals etc.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> OH and I took the coach down to London last summer in the brief unlocked period and wandered round the City for a day. It was deserted, of course, and I saw so much more than when I worked there and traipsed across from Bank to just behind the Tower of London with the rest of the wage slaves every day. We made the focus of our day spotting the Wren churches, tucked down back streets between tower blocks, although we kept getting distracted with other stuff. But I've never spotted the animals heads going up the building in your first photo, where are they?


Just found the back of The Rookeries which is a run of half a dozen original houses turned into a tiny boutique hotel. 
The cattle mark the fact that it’s near where the drovers would herd cattle for the market.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> A wonderful 5.0 this morning but like @freesia (sending my sympathies) I had a shocker of a day with my levels yesterday including a really bad hypo in the afternoon (normally I can work through them but this one really took the wind out of my sails) and then rebounded and I stayed up most of the night carefully battling to get my levels down. Really don't understand what is going on!
> 
> @eggyg So sorry to hear you had a fall but pleased you had a lovely visit from Zara.
> 
> @ColinUK Loving the photos. No idea about any of them but I am intrigued and will be looking out for your follow up post with more info. So pleased that you have been managing to get out for walks and that your BP levels are responding. I am sure your BG will also show benefit from it as of course will your mental health and sleep quality. Why is it so difficult to motivate yourself (I am speaking rhetorically) to start doing it when it is enjoyable and has so many other benefits!! I seem to have lost ,my way with my motivation again.
> 
> @Gruers Try not to be too disheartened. As you say, they could be worse! What are your other BG readings like through the day, after meals etc.


I just realised that if I’m up at stupid o’clock I might as well go for a walk.
I’ve pledged to do the 1,000,000 steps thing for DUK and that averages out at 11,000 steps a day. Every day. So also thought I’d better start moving a bit more. 

Hopefully it’ll help my sleep too. Eventually.


----------



## ColinUK

Behind the historic doors.... lurks something you might be chicken to find out more about.


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK just for you. Mr Eggy “only” took 180 photos yesterday, I kid you not. He got it down to 56 but I’ll just give you these three. Please excuse my lockdown locks!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Behind the historic doors.... lurks something you might be chicken to find out more about.


I’m going to be puzzling that one out all day now, (unless it’s in Poultry). You will have to enlighten us eventually.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK just for you. Mr Eggy “only” took 180 photos yesterday, I kid you not. He got it down to 56 but I’ll just give you these three. Please excuse my lockdown locks!


I let out a big "Awwwwwwww!" - She's soooooo cute!!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> I’m going to be puzzling that one out all day now, (unless it’s in Poultry). You will have to enlighten us eventually.


The photos are in sequential order so definitely not in Poultry or even north of the Thames.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> The photos are in sequential order so definitely not in Poultry or even north of the Thames.


Somewhere like The Clink prison museum then?

Oh, and I assume the tribute to The Archers on the Tower of London is the arrow slits in the walls?


----------



## SueEK

Aww what gorgeous photos and the most beautiful baby, so glad mum and Zara are doing so well xxx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Somewhere like The Clink prison museum then?
> 
> Oh, and I assume the tribute to The Archers on the Tower of London is the arrow slits in the walls?


The door is in that sort of area yes but it's not the Clink itself. 

And zoom in a little closer on the Tower of London pic and see if you can find something....


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> The door is in that sort of area yes but it's not the Clink itself.
> 
> And zoom in a little closer on the Tower of London pic and see if you can find something....


Aha, just spotted the archer on the turret!


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi everyone, was a little depressed and had no laptop for a while too. I am okay, thank you for asking xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Aha, just spotted the archer on the turret!


They've dotted a few of them around the Tower on various levels so that they give all round defence. Once I saw one I saw loads!


----------



## Kaylz

@Inamuddle lovely to see a post from you, sorry to see you haven't been getting on the best but we're here whenever you need xx


----------



## Kaylz

Anyone want to play a new game? It's called "Lets Guess What Kaylz Should Dose", I failed at breakfast, was 9.0 as you know, took 1.5u so 1u:21g carbs and had crashed to 5.5 3 hours later, today just winging it! xx


----------



## ColinUK

Inamuddle said:


> Hi everyone, was a little depressed and had no laptop for a while too. I am okay, thank you for asking xx


Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Lisa66

Bit late to this party...3 years late to the thread and late in the morning report.

So 6.7 for me this morning, downhill after that...ah well.
@Kaylz there are times when I  think we could just pick a number out of a hat, within reason, and we’d have just as much chance of getting it right, then it all settles for what seems like no reason. Hope it does for you...very frustrating.

@ColinUK may I put a bid in for the New Forest in the tourist comp? Am fortunate to live where people want to come and visit and its usually no problem, but when lockdown eased last summer it was a nightmare. Queues of traffic to get here, cars parked dangerously along forest verges where measures are quite clearly put in place to stop cars parking. Litter, don’t get me started. Don’t put your toddler on the donkey...it’ll kick!  Hopefully all will be a little more orderly this year ...fingers crossed.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @eggyg that 2nd photo just make me melt!


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> A wonderful 5.0 this morning but like @freesia (sending my sympathies) I had a shocker of a day with my levels yesterday including a really bad hypo in the afternoon (normally I can work through them but this one really took the wind out of my sails) and then rebounded and I stayed up most of the night carefully battling to get my levels down. Really don't understand what is going on!
> 
> @eggyg So sorry to hear you had a fall but pleased you had a lovely visit from Zara.
> 
> @ColinUK Loving the photos. No idea about any of them but I am intrigued and will be looking out for your follow up post with more info. So pleased that you have been managing to get out for walks and that your BP levels are responding. I am sure your BG will also show benefit from it as of course will your mental health and sleep quality. Why is it so difficult to motivate yourself (I am speaking rhetorically) to start doing it when it is enjoyable and has so many other benefits!! I seem to have lost ,my way with my motivation again.
> 
> @Gruers Try not to be too disheartened. As you say, they could be worse! What are your other BG readings like through the day, after meals etc.


Hi don't usually retake a BT during the day. After my 4 mile walk I’m 5.4 before lunch. That’s better. I have been concentrating on my BP which was too high and the walk has helped there too. Onwards and downwards. Thanks for asking


----------



## Lanny

13:20 BS 7.6  That’s more like it! Yes, I had another wee sleep around 08:30/09:00 ish & I’m in the zone I set for myself to safely swing 3/4mmol! There are signs that it’ll not be too much longer & my 2nd naps, shall we say, are getting shorter! That will have to do for a Phew! emoji! Just add a little drop of sweat over one eye & it’s there a Phew! emoji!


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> @Kaylz there are times when I think we could just pick a number out of a hat, within reason, and we’d have just as much chance of getting it right, then it all settles for what seems like no reason. Hope it does for you...very frustrating.


And I'm back down again, honestly exhausted with this, 6 Lifts so far today  xx


----------



## SaraKaya

5.9 for me 
@eggyg sorry about your fall but those pics of baby Zara put joy in your heart.
Loving the tourism journey everyone!
I live near Bath so it’s packed usually but on the few occasions I have entered into the city it has been a ghost town very eerie!
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> And I'm back down again, honestly exhausted with this, 6 Lifts so far today  xx


I'd rather be eating the odd Lift or JB here and there as be having to jab corrections every couple of hours, which is my problem at the moment. Increased my basal this morning and still needing them. I suppose it's a bit like people with straight hair who want curly and vice versa although I think we would both be happy with some middle ground at the moment.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I'd rather be eating the odd Lift or JB here and there as be having to jab corrections every couple of hours, which is my problem at the moment. Increased my basal this morning and still needing them. I suppose it's a bit like people with straight hair who want curly and vice versa although I think we would both be happy with some middle ground at the moment.


It isn't just the odd 1 though, I've gone through near 20 in 2 days and starting to feel sick with the glucose plus I don't get the luxury to treat when I need if I'm in the middle of cleaning so it's getting a bit too dangerous for my liking all part of OCD through a pandemic and that, few more days of it to go too probably seen as Tresiba adjustments take so long to have an effect    xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz How about eating some longer acting stuff if you are sick of the glucose.... Hit the peanut butter (obviously not for a hypo but to stabilize afterwards). It certainly keeps me high for hours!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Anyone want to play a new game? It's called "Lets Guess What Kaylz Should Dose", I failed at breakfast, was 9.0 as you know, took 1.5u so 1u:21g carbs and had crashed to 5.5 3 hours later, today just winging it! xx


I suggest you put numbers in a hat and pull one out at random    xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz How about eating some longer acting stuff if you are sick of the glucose.... Hit the peanut butter (obviously not for a hypo but to stabilize afterwards). It certainly keeps me high for hours!


Doesn't work like that for me, not much does if it's a Tresiba issue due to it being so long acting and I haven't got much in cause can't afford to so just have to make do with what I've got xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I suggest you put numbers in a hat and pull one out at random    xx


The way things are that is a very risky suggestion lol xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> The way things are that is a very risky suggestion lol xx


Haven’t got a scooby how you all manage with the constant ups and downs, you must be pooped physically and mentally with it all xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Haven’t got a scooby how you all manage with the constant ups and downs, you must be pooped physically and mentally with it all xx


Today, yes I am lol xx


----------



## SueEK

((((Cuddles)))) @Kaylz


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Oh, @eggyg that 2nd photo just make me melt!


Thanks Lanny. It is gorgeous isn’t it. We think that is the one they’ll chose to make the thank you cards with. Mr Eggy got right down on the floor to take that one! He’s still there.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks a nice 15.7 this morning guess who forgot to take his night time Basal. I`ve had to change
> my bolus from 1:7 to 1:5 and a correction dose after this evenings dinner so hoping body thinks its a
> split dose and lets me off without any repercussions. Dentist 09:00 tomorrow probably another visit
> to the hospital some time after as usual.
> 
> Think we only have one HS today which is Dez so congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo.
> 
> @Inamuddle please tell us you are ok you are missed. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> @Spozkins I live in one of the busiest tourist areas on the English Riviera right opposite the beach
> and the last time we had an influx of tourist our Covid results went through the roof, we now have only
> 26 patients in hospital and a few with mild symptoms, watch it go up when they all return. Not knocking
> the tourists because they genuinely believe we don`t have it down here, so no face masks and no social
> distancing as far as they are concerned, was that a rant or an opinion? both I hope.
> 
> Early night for me busy morning, only got 11 cans to get through don`t want to turn up at the Dentist smelling
> of booze but better than stinking of cigarettes.
> 
> Take care stay safe enjoy your kip or whatever takes your fancy and have a great Friday.


We’ve booked to come and see you end of August, staying in Babbacombe where we had our honeymoon in 1980! We haven’t been back in that area since. We’re not staying in the same place, although I did see it was still open. It looked like an old folks home then and it still does!  We’ve booked a cottage for two weeks. I promise we’ll be paragons of virtue re Covid compliance. We live close to the Lake District National Park so know what you mean, we’ve only been three times in 12 months, far too busy, so we thought we’d go and annoy the Devonians instead!


----------



## Lisa66

Kaylz said:


> today just winging it! xx


Just between you and me, don’t tell anyone, I’ve mostly been winging it for 40 years...it’s what most of us do.

I’m with you on the feeling sick after all the sweet stuff.

I don’t wish to comment on your levels etc., as I haven’t been around much to see what’s going on. But I do know that you have the knowledge, skill, expertise or whatever you want to call it, to work it out. I know it doesn’t feel like it to you. What plan would you suggest to others? Sometimes when I can’t work out what’s going on I put a call in to the DSN team. Usually we just chat it though,  whatever Ive checked or tweaked, but there’s often something tiny that I might not have thought of...even just chatting it through and off loading the stress seems to help. 
Sending you a useless, but well intentioned hug.


----------



## crystalangels

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


my reading this morning 33 been that all night


----------



## Kaylz

@Lisa66 I know fine well it's my basal but seen as Tresiba adjustments take 3 days I just have to keep fighting the way I am, it's not that I don't know the issue or can't fix it, it that it takes so long to fix it with the tools I have that I have to go through days of this xx


----------



## Lisa66

Ah fair enough, I did wonder. Way beyond frustrating.  I didn’t get along with Tresiba for this reason. Hope you’re all sorted soon and back to your usual great control. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> Ah fair enough, I did wonder. Way beyond frustrating.  I didn’t get along with Tresiba for this reason. Hope you’re all sorted soon and back to your usual great control. Xx


To be fair, I do like it and it is all I know as it was what the professor that was dealing with my case put me straight onto but it really does become exhausting having to guess what bolus to give and still ending up giving too much! lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

crystalangels said:


> my reading this morning 33 been that all night


Hi. Having readings consistently that high is very concerning and you should be seeking urgent medical assistance. I have posted a message on your intro thread as I looked back at it to get some background info. 

There is something not right and you clearly need medical help with levels that high and not coming down. I suggest to ring 111. Do you have any means of testing for ketones? Blood ketone strips or urine sticks(Ketostix)?


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bit late in the day but 4.5 for me


----------



## freesia

@eggyg those photos are lovely, Zara is beautiful
@ColinUK what is behind those doors..or have i missed the answer?


----------



## SaraKaya

5.9 for me 
@eggyg sorry about your fall but those pics of baby Zara put joy in your heart.
Loving the tourism journey everyone!
I live near Bath so it’s packed usually but on the few occasions I have entered into the city recently it has been a ghost town very eerie!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK just for you. Mr Eggy “only” took 180 photos yesterday, I kid you not. He got it down to 56 but I’ll just give you these three. Please excuse my lockdown locks!


She’s gorgeous not surprised you took that many photos congratulations


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @eggyg those photos are lovely, Zara is beautiful
> @ColinUK what is behind those doors..or have i missed the answer?


----------



## Christy

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK just for you. Mr Eggy “only” took 180 photos yesterday, I kid you not. He got it down to 56 but I’ll just give you these three. Please excuse my lockdown locks!


@eggyg , Zara is beautiful! Totally kissable. What a gorgeous baby.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> We’ve booked to come and see you end of August, staying in Babbacombe where we had our honeymoon in 1980! We haven’t been back in that area since. We’re not staying in the same place, although I did see it was still open. It looked like an old folks home then and it still does!  We’ve booked a cottage for two weeks. I promise we’ll be paragons of virtue re Covid compliance. We live close to the Lake District National Park so know what you mean, we’ve only been three times in 12 months, far too busy, so we thought we’d go and annoy the Devonians instead!


We’ve chosen to book a two week break in Devon partly because our son lives there and we’ve missed him so much . Used to live in Devon beautiful area


----------



## Inamuddle

OMG there's a lot to catch up on on here. Sorry I went AWOL many reasons, including not having my usual computer to type on. Husband on holiday, still getting high readings in the mornings and feeling like a totally boring person. 
Nice pictures @ColinUK are you walking 8 miles a day, or did I missread that? 

I still haven't got to the bottom of my rising morning blood sugars. I had a weird dream a few days ago in which I had escaped from hospital, with another person and was sitting on the tube in my pajama top, dressing gown and slippers (no pajama bottoms) and I said to the person I was with, "I really need to go back, I'm not dressed for this and I have no money and no jelly babies in my handbag". I went to get off the train and then woke up. It was 3am and I was having a hypo.


----------



## Inamuddle

Which bit of Devon are you coming to @Freddie1966?


----------



## Leadinglights

I think a crystal ball should be included with every prescription, and a degree in hindsight might help as well. I don't envy you guys trying to balance everything on a daily basis.


----------



## HenryBennett

Well, we can all expect our BG readings to be even more random than ever.

I read yesterday that Black Holes may not be black, or even holes   
What do I do now?


----------



## eggyg

Freddie1966 said:


> We’ve chosen to book a two week break in Devon partly because our son lives there and we’ve missed him so much . Used to live in Devon beautiful area


We were in North Devon last October. We stayed very close to Clovelly and just 10 minutes from Cornwall. H ad a great week. Just a shame it’s such a long way from Cumbria!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 16484


Well i would never have guessed that!!


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 7.0 on the dot then it all went wrong again, after Dentist it starts creeping up
and during the day too. By dinner it was up to 13.7 not bad, Bolused for the meal and correction
25u of NR and 9.3 2 hours later so something worked but not quite enough. 21:00 its back to 11.7
time to kill the meter, 30u of Basal and the same for tomorrow morning, new strategy tomorrow let
you know but never give up!!!

@eggyg beautiful pictures of Zara a time to cherish, sorry you had an accident and hurt yourself
still got some bubble wrap left you sent me and a Michelin Lady uniform spare. Babbacombe
downs lovely place the cliff train should be working ok to get you onto the beach and the theatre
should be up and running, Bruce Forsyth among many others got their break there and became
famous. My phone number is going to be in your PM messages if you both wish a bit of company
one day up to you but there to use if you wish to.

@Inamuddle great to see you posting again we are all here for you.

@ColinUK great photos although a lot has changed since I lived there just behind Whitechapel Road
in the 60`s & 70`s with my grandparents, good teasers too would never have got the door one never
even heard of them.

Sorry if I missed someone out put your complaints on a £50 note and send to Ted at Paignton I`ll review
everyone while I`m doing the dishes, this is once a week so sorry if there is any delay with a response.

Take care stay safe folks I bid you goodnight, if your on a nightshift fangs.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. After a whole day out if target, i corrected again before bed! Still didnt work. Woke to 10.9. Had another correction with breakfast but hope it comes back down and stays down today as its making me feel tearful and sluggish. No idea whats going on.


I feel tearful today too. Levels high no idea why it really gets you down when you can workout why despite trying everything. Hope things are a little better for you now and you have a restful weekend.


----------



## Spozkins

At 13.6 tonight as I've been a glut all evening so off to bed with my 2 best friends, bolus and basal. 

Hope all you having ups and downs have a good night rest and try not to stress over it, it will right itself eventually. (It's the doing of the moon I I reckon  )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
Six of the best today with a 6.0.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## ColinUK

Been wide awake since 2:30am. 

Police interview at 9am today. About an attempted rape this time. 

I didn’t think this one had impacted me much as I’ve joked about this one many times over the years.  

There are gaps in my memory. 
I don’t know where we first met. I 
don’t know how many times we hung out. 

I know there was never anything sexual between us before this. 

I know I never really trusted him. Something was always off with him. Small pointless lies. He told me he was in a huge band. He wasn’t. 
I know we’d been out for a drink. 
I know where we’d been. 
I know we ended up back at his. 
I know he tried it on. 
I know I said no. 
He tried again. I fought. He grew angrier still. I fought harder and escaped. 

I walked home. 

After the interview today I’ll take myself out and go on a walk I think. 

I’ll be ok. 
I imagine he’s still a highly dysfunctional human being. He’ll never be ok. I just hope he’s never done worse to anyone else.


I’ve not taken my BG yet.


----------



## Lanny

19/03/21 23:55 BS 8.5  Better! But, then, I overdid the bolus for breakfast a bit & forgot about the fact that I might have been at the top of my swing, as it were, when I woke & maybe starting to swing down so, exactly 90 minutes after 01:32 BS 4.8 had a JB & ate a bit more of the beef mushroom with broccoli rice left over, about a quarter portion to cover the 150 minutes of bolus left! Tested again 04:47 BS 11.4 & left it to see what’s what with my swing & just now, 06:07 BS 7.6. So, good thing I left it then! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 here. It’s getting quite light at 6 o’clock now. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Gwynn

Progress...

Over the last few days I have discovered that increasing my daily carbs above 100g  does indeed seem to increase my overall BG levels across the day (so I guess that I am diabetic after all). However I have found a way of increasing my calorie intake (to stabilise my weight) without increasing my carbs. So it will be interesting to see if it works out over the next few days.

5.1 this morning. So close.


----------



## ColinUK

7.2

BP unsurprisingly high at 155/104


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Inamuddle said:


> Which bit of Devon are you coming to @Freddie1966?


Near Honiton .. we used to live in Okehampton


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> We were in North Devon last October. We stayed very close to Clovelly and just 10 minutes from Cornwall. H ad a great week. Just a shame it’s such a long way from Cumbria!


I have very fond memories of Clovelly it’s a beautiful area


----------



## Deleted member 25429

A 5.2 for me .... had a lovely afternoon off yesterday baking . I don’t eat anything I bake but I find it very relaxing. The dogs enjoy the odd bit of cake and the lads I work with appreciate it


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A double HS for me with 10.4. Last night’s Rich Tea was a biscuit too far, methinks.

Well, I’ve had one of those lockdown weeks where I just flitted from activity to inactivity and back again. Must get my mojo back LOL!

It’s great the police are taking the dreadful things that happened to you @ColinUK so seriously. Apparently, the Warwickshire police took 8 weeks to react to that poor woman who was attacked by a copper. I’m glad that level of ineptitude isn’t prevalent across the UK. All victims deserve justice and support. Hope today isn’t too awful for you @ColinUK. (((More hugs))).


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> A 5.2 for me .... had a lovely afternoon off yesterday baking . I don’t eat anything I bake but I find it very relaxing. The dogs enjoy the odd bit of cake and the lads I work with appreciate it


Why not bake things you can eat?
Switch out flour and sugar for almonds and for erythritol perhaps.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Bruce did good yesterday, remembered to pick up my parcel at the post office, remembered to get the screenshot of the Lidl Plus card scanned at Lidl's (obvs!) got home to find my replacement sensor sitting outside, his neighbour had "signed" for it and left it out for him

Well it was a 6.7 for me this morning, took a total of 7.5 units of bolus insulin yesterday and was still munching lifts, really do wish Tresiba adjustments worked quicker! I'm utterly exhausted fighting to keep my levels up but non d's don't get it, "join the club" (being exhausted), "you shouldn't be complaining", "other folk manage" just some of what I've been told over the last 2 days   
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 6.1. Knee and thigh although still painful at times are much improved. Thanks for your sympathy yesterday. Going up and down the stairs isn’t too bad now. I stood and ironed yesterday so I must be ok.

Looking like a decent day, weather wise, got the washer on already. It’ll  be on the line soon, let’s hope those birds I so generously feed all year round don’t decide to use it for target practice!

Hope it goes ok this morning @ColinUK, and you find some sort of peace. Many hugs. X

Have a wicked weekend everyone, and don’t forget, Line of Duty starts tomorrow. OMG I’m so excited, I’m watching it on the BBC and recording it on my DVD which we bought from B&M, I’ll be setting it up on series link ASAP. I’m telling you this on the QT!  If you’ve never watched Line of Duty, you will not have a clue what I’m on about and you’ll think I’ve gone completely barmy! So what’s new?


----------



## Gruers

I had a very strange I got up at 3:48 and felt sick, dizzy, loss of balance, sweaty. I had a handful of sweets and felt better. I tested my BS an hour later and it was 8.7 when I woke at 8 iT was down to 6.6
was this a hypo? I haven’t had one overnight before but I had very little to eat yesterday 
have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

@Gruers you would have had to test at the time to know and personally feeling off like that most of us would have as it's very dangerous to just reach for the fast acting glucose as quite a few symptoms can be linked to both hypo's and hyper's xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.


Happy equinox everyone.

Strangely phone has decided sensor has ended but reader says 2 hours to go. 

Might get an hour or two in the garden before Sainsbury's beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> @Gruers you would have had to test at the time to know and personally feeling off like that most of us would have as it's very dangerous to just reach for the fast acting glucose as quite a few symptoms can be linked to both hypo's and hyper's xx


Thanks for that, I will test if it happens again


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Freddie1966 on the HS

A 5.6 for me at 06:59 this morning. Dull and dreary today as I settle into the office. Might have to have a break from work later to watch some rugby.


----------



## ColinUK

Now I’m at 6.0 so the earlier reading doesn’t look too bad.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a couple of days and nights with much higher levels, finally a better level. Went to bed on a 7.8 and graph showed a straight line almost all night, waking to a 4.1. Had 1 dextrose and it rose to 4.9 before breakfast. Cleaning and cooking planned for today.
@Bexlee, thanks. I hope your levels settle too, it seems to have been since we both went back to work.
@ColinUK i hope everything goes well this morning
@eggyg Line of Duty?!!! Am so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, a decent overnight trace for the first time this week. I’m still on approx +25% basal though.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 for me freezer full of Keto bread wife is going mad as there is no room for their food but can't stop making it


----------



## SB2015

5.3 again this morning. Cold out there so a good excuse to have a short walk and then back to my loom.

I hope things went well @ColinUK , and very pleased that the police are supporting you.
Glad that the stiffness is fading @eggyg 
Have a good rest @Bexlee and @freesia.  

Enjoy whatever you do today.


----------



## PeterV

First time here, the first "thing" reading is the one, rightly or wrongly, I use to gauge how my controls are going. 5.1 today. Use Insulin so at least I can get in the car and  get going.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> 7.2
> 
> BP unsurprisingly high at 155/104


Stress and anxiety Colin these are stressful times for you but glad you had the guts to report to the police, it's people like you who stop these B******ds hurting others even though you have to bring the memories to the front of your mind again.

Good on you


----------



## Kaylz

PeterV said:


> First time here, the first "thing" reading is the one, rightly or wrongly, I use to gauge how my controls are going. 5.1 today. Use Insulin so at least I can get in the car and  get going.


Hi there and welcome 

We're a friendly bunch and support everyone through good and bad so feel free to join in more, whether it be a rant, with the banter etc and if you have any questions please do feel free to ask them 
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> 6.5 this morning so still stubbornly stuck the wrong side of 6 most days. That's actually an average. Got a 7.0 when I tested, so switched hands and did another to confirm it and got a  6.1 on the second test. If I'd got the 6.1 first I would have just accepted it..!!
> 
> Looking forward to the rugby later with fingers crossed that Wales can pull off a Grand Slam. Fifth and final T20 between India and England today as well, with the series tied at 2-2. Add in FA Cup weekend and we have a real  feast of sport today. Just what I need in a lockdown.
> 
> Whatever your plans have a good Saturday.
> 
> Martin


Definitely a good day for us sports fans.

Whilst commenting Martin, and going back some days, have you heard of eSpares (.co.uk website). An exceptional resource for spares for domestic appliances along with videos showing how to maintain and repair.


----------



## RirisR

Good morning 6.7 today better than yesterdays by a smidgin..off for a walk
down the cliff path to the sea front and a stroll into town weather is looking
pretty good today..


----------



## Deleted member 25429

adrian1der said:


> Congrats @Freddie1966 on the HS
> 
> A 5.6 for me at 06:59 this morning. Dull and dreary today as I settle into the office. Might have to have a break from work later to watch some rugby.


Can England beat Ireland ??


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today bit did have a dicky tummy on and off all day yesterday. I did t wake up until 9.15 which is unheard of, guess I needed it.  Another street ‘get together ‘ today, this time a cocktail/mocktail meet up, socially distanced where we all shout at each other but fun nevertheless. 
@eggyg glad you’re feeling a bit better x
@ColinUK hope your meeting with the police goes well and you are taken seriously x
Our lovely teachers, hope the weekend gives you a chance to recharge x


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Freddie1966 on the House Special


----------



## rebrascora

10.8 for me this morning after going to bed on 10.4. My levels almost always drop whilst I sleep and with using more Levemir yesterday morning I expected it to be more apparent.... but I had a very minor dip into the high 8s and then back up to 10. Add in FOTF and I was 14.8 with a vertical upward arrow 15 mins after getting out of bed despite injecting 2.5u of Fiasp on waking. Fed and mucked out 4 horses before breakfast and still not come down much. Hate being high! I have increased Levemir by another unit this morning and absolutely must get out for a walk/run, but just feel like climbing back into bed at the mo.

@PeterV Welcome to the thread. Nice first reading to start things off.

@ColinUK Hope you aren't finding it too traumatic and the officers are empathetic. Hope a good walk afterwards will clear your head and bring your levels down.
I would never in a million years have guessed Nandos even with the chicken clue!

@Freddie1966 Congrats on your House Special

@Inamuddle Pleased to see you back here posting but I think you forgot to post your reading?? Bet you thought if you chatted enough about other interesting stuff we wouldn't notice the omission  Funny how the subconscious works weaving worries and reality together in a dream. If it is any consolation, you are not the only one battling with your levels but as @Spozkins rightly pointed out, things will eventually come right, we just have to do our best until things settle and they will. These difficult spells are frustrating, but they will pass.


----------



## Bloden

@eggyg Aw, what a cutie. And, ow, glad you’re feeling less sore today.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Definitely a good day for us sports fans.
> 
> Whilst commenting Martin, and going back some days, have you heard of eSpares (.co.uk website). An exceptional resource for spares for domestic appliances along with videos showing how to maintain and repair.


Mr Eggy uses e-spares. Fast efficient service and you get a free pen!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  & happy 1st day of spring

Waking 5.4 
Bedtime 7.4 ~ as advised by dsn because this was under my target level of 8mmol I had 15 - 20g of carbs with no injection ~  I had 3 crackers 5g of carbs each & 1 jaffa cakes 10g of carbs 25g of carbs but.......I couldn't resist and had 1 more jaffa cake


----------



## Snowwy

PeterV said:


> First time here, the first "thing" reading is the one, rightly or wrongly, I use to gauge how my controls are going. 5.1 today. Use Insulin so at least I can get in the car and  get going.


Welcome to the forum!
As stated by others we are a friendly bunch of folk thrown together by this condition.
Some of us take medication, others do not.
A wealth of experience here and no question is too silly. 
Enjoy!
Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Bexlee

A much better 7.2 today.
Line of duty so exciting BUT watch an episode at a time? OR wait record and watch in a binge session?! I’m not sure which I usually but can I shut it out for 7 weeks??

Braving the rules and law and going 15 minutes up the road to the seaside for a walk and maybe a few chips. Make the most before the tourists arrive next week (Easter holidays start) theoretically not but we all know they will !

Have a good weekend one and all


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> Can England beat Ireland ??


It’ll be tight but I think they’ll do it.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Fast efficient service and you get a free pen!


They are brilliant. I’ve never had a pen from them, but as my wife has a fetish for stationery it would be surplus to requirements!

Remember: how ever much you push the envelope, it’s still stationery.


----------



## Lisa66

9.5 for me this morning, naughty snack before bed, didn’t think I needed any NR as Libre arrow going down, turns out I did ah well, all back on track.

Nondescript day here, a teasing hint of brightness later maybe. After a morning of faffing this afternoon is a toss up between garden and finishing a chair I’m upholstering. Cricket being recorded,  so I’ll catch up with that later...not sure how much of my husband I’ll see looking at sporting futures for the day.


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> A much better 7.2 today.
> Line of duty so exciting BUT watch an episode at a time? OR wait record and watch in a bit he session?! I’m not sure which I usually but can I shut it out for 7 weeks??
> 
> Braving the rules and law and going 15 minutes up the road to the seaside for a walk and maybe a few chips. Make the most before the tourists arrive next week (Easter holidays start) theoretically not but we all know they will !
> 
> Have a good weekend one and all


I’m old fashioned and like the weekly wait between episodes. I class binge watching as no more than two episodes or the length of a film. Anyhoo, I don’t have much else to look forward to at my age!


----------



## ColinUK

Look what just arrived!
Quick flick through and it’s looking good. Practical low carb not keto. Some surprising ingredients like various beans but in limited quantities.
I’m looking forward to exploring the recipes within.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Look what just arrived!
> Quick flick through and it’s looking good. Practical low carb not keto. Some surprising ingredients like various beans but in limited quantities.
> I’m looking forward to exploring the recipes within.
> View attachment 16495


Oh lovely. I have their first book


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> It’ll be tight but I think they’ll do it.


I’m married to a Scotsman and I’m welsh half English so I have split loyalties


----------



## Spozkins

8.7 this morning. Ended up eating cake and not waiting long enough after my insulin which resulted in a big high (20) before coming back down.

Had a lovely long walk in a local reserve which was nice and no doubt aided in BG recovery. Always a shame to leave nature as I think I'm part feral but I still feel good for it.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend


----------



## SB2015

I more get up before Line of Duty!!!  It is like waiting for Christmas.

We binge watched Detectorists last night.  It was mentioned to me and I liked the gentleness. 
It was a good antidote to having watched Grace where there was seomeone buried alive in a coffin.
All too gruesome for me.  Much happier with things like Mortimer and Whitehouse gone fishing.
Gentle and entertaining (even though I have no interest in fishing) . I loved seeing the relationship between them and Bob Mortimer just makes me chuckle whenever Insee him.


----------



## rebrascora

@SB2015 So pleased I switched off and went to be before that happened in Grace. I would have had nightmares!


----------



## Maca44

Spozkins said:


> 8.7 this morning. Ended up eating cake and not waiting long enough after my insulin which resulted in a big high (20) before coming back down.
> 
> Had a lovely long walk in a local reserve which was nice and no doubt aided in BG recovery. Always a shame to leave nature as I think I'm part feral but I still feel good for it.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice weekend


Can't beat a good walk in natural surroundings and have a wee up a bush feels so normal but naughty at the same time then time to go home and once you hit the roads and cars and people appear it brings you back to the humdrum of suburbia.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I more get up before Line of Duty!!!  It is like waiting for Christmas.
> 
> We binge watched Detectorists last night.  It was mentioned to me and I liked the gentleness.
> It was a good antidote to having watched Grace where there was seomeone buried alive in a coffin.
> All too gruesome for me.  Much happier with things like Mortimer and Whitehouse gone fishing.
> Gentle and entertaining (even though I have no interest in fishing) . I loved seeing the relationship between them and Bob Mortimer just makes me chuckle whenever Insee him.


I’ve read all Peter James’ books and Dead Simple was the first in the series and got me hooked. I remembered the guy being put in the coffin but had forgotten the ending. I enjoyed it, thank goodness, as I worry when they turn a book into a drama incase it’s rubbish!


----------



## HenryBennett

Disappointing for both English and Welsh supporters, but for different reasons. England have gone backwards since losing the RWC final. Wales have rebuilt and taken big strides forward during this 6N.


----------



## Lanny

00:07 BS 8.5  But, cycle is definitely over: waited a day to be sure & it is; BS stayed elevated for the day around 11 without any swings, could have left it at a bit lower but, the day before’s 4.8 after eating breakfast made me more cautious! REALLY overdid the bolus if heading off a hypo 90 minutes after BREAKFAST)! * JUST finished breakfast & if BS is even higher than 12 I still won’t correct until I see what the higher basal does as my after breakfast readings if around target range CAN lead to hypos later after an increase in insulin: it’s to do with resistance, I think, as I’m most resistant after waking & it takes a bit longer, even with extra insulin, to start to work; the increased basal will show a truer picture around the 2nd meal of the day! Got a few days of, hopefully normal sleep & no extra naps, to get my sleeping pattern back into line before my vaccine on Wednesday afternoon 2pm: changed my tesco delivery to late afternoon 15:00 to 16:00 on Tuesday instead so, it doesn’t clash; also, uncertain how/if side effects affect me after the vaccine? 

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I hope it’s a long time before I get another menopausal cycle as I felt SO wiped out this time & slept for NI with all those extra naps! 

Edited to add:- * a * to emphasise how EXTREME it is for me to be heading for a hypo after breakfast!


----------



## Lanny

04:52 BS 8.3  Forgot to test after breakfast, in the end, & about to eat my 2nd meal of the day so, pretty happy with that & I can fine tune as needed!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 3.2.  All I ate yesterday was one chocolate digestive.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all. 

15.2 for me. BG Running a bit high atm. Legs currently full of lumps after injecting despite rotating, who knows what that's about. Anyway, the birds are singing their hearts out and it's beautiful, could be worse.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning a 5.2 here this morning. Yessss!!!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn


----------



## HenryBennett

Average for the week of 5.8 for me.


----------



## Snowwy

Gwynn said:


> Good morning a 5.2 here this morning. Yessss!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A Heinz Special for me at 5.7!
Census day everyone, at least we don't have to travel to Bethlehem or wherever your home town is to fill it in!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Gwynn on yet another HS - well done!

A 5.6 for me at 05:30. In the office and ready to plough into my document review


----------



## rosalindb

6.9 for me this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn


----------



## Lisa66

5.6 for me.

Looks a bit brighter out this morning, so hopefully it stays like that and we can get a good day in the garden. Morning walk first, nice to see more signs of Springs arrival popping up each morning and as you say @Spozkins hearing the birds singing away.

My husband hasn’t caught up with the cricket yet. So he’s yet to discover it’s a hat trick of losses for him this weekend, as Ipswich Town lost too ..ah well.
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.3 today after a rather lazy day. Hubby got our photo albums out of the loft, 5 boxes of them and I spent hours going through them looking for photos of me and my mum, there are very few other than weddings and christenings. I guess either I or her were holding the camera, didn’t do selfies in those days. Son came over to have a look too.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS
@Michael12421 hope you manage to eat some more today, one biscuit is definitely not enough x
Hope everyone has a good day and a big welcome to all the new members on the forum xx


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 6.6 today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.5 for me today. some weirdness overnight with a huge rise up to 12ish for no apparent reason - but thankfully my pump was able to gently get me back into range by the morning.


----------



## Lanny

I ask your indulgence for this post but, you CAN completely ignore it if you wish! 

I’ve just gotten my 1st ever Albatross Hole in One playing Golf Clash! That’s an extremely rare Hole In One on a par 4 & I can’t but, help sharing it with all of you lovely supportive lot so, here it is:-

Albatross HIO on 21/03/21 at 06:37:04 on Tour 1 Hole 3 Meadow Castle 4 par 4






It DID count, in my player profile stats page as both an Albatross no. 26 & an HIO no. 110 but, it only announced Hole In One in the voiceover! It’s taken me almost 2 years to get this shot on the easiest of all tours, tour one!


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny always room for congratulations so congrats on your HIO lol xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.4 for me ... didn’t walk much yesterday so slightly higher than I’d like


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here. Looks like I shall be lowering basal again. I had a few days last week when my insulin was acting like water. Just realised I am in the run up to my next HbA1c before my clinic appointment in May. Doesn’t your control always go out of the window at the wrong moment.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 for me today, after the last 3 days that's fine with me! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

I think a couple of hours in the garden are in order.

Have a good day every one.


----------



## Gruers

A sad 9.1 this morning and now off for a run. Have a fun day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.9 for me this morning despite being in the 7s all night so looks like I am starting to get DP as well as FOTF .... double trouble! 
I have upped my Levemir again by 2 units this time and whacked in 7.5 units of Fiasp this morning which is a huge dose for me (bit of a rage bolus  ) but I am so sick of having to keep jabbing corrections afterwards and still being high.

@Michael12421 Sorry to read that your level this morning was low. I hope you are back up to a better number now. Were you feeling unwell yesterday? That Andalusian chicken you cooked the other day looked delicious.

@Gwynn Congrats on yet another House Special.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add, Bruce went on a prescribed drugs run yesterday, his own, mums and mine, went in and asked for them all and the woman that served him went off to get them and then popped her head round the corner going "oh Bruce is Kayleigh's one the one from the fridge?" at least it was remembered this week! LOL xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this am for me. 

Dez


----------



## Fagor

5.2 before breakfast.
Up from 2.8 (2 Dextrose and some bread) at 0600 so try another reduction in BI. Having far too many above 10 now too many below 5. Some battles just can't win.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had a long lie this morning, hoping that will explain the 6.9. It’s a beautiful morning and  very spring like, the daffodils are looking resplendent. Will definitely be going out for a walk today, reneged on that yesterday as Mr Eggy got embroiled in his new camera and I didn’t take any persuading to stay home and read my book in a bubbly bath.

Have a smashing spring Sunday. Oh and don’t forget to do your census, we’re doing ours online. Our city was one of the guinea pigs to try out the online system last year.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.8 for me this morning. Had a spike overnight but had a takeaway last night, first one in a long time, which caused a spike overnight but at least its back down now.
@Gwynn congrats on your HS
@Lanny congrats on you HIO

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## RirisR

Cloudy and grey today straight 7 for me this morning


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and was able to run for an hour yesterday (Treadmill) so fitness is on the up, Jog/Run both feet are off the ground so either of the two I'm happy with that   .


----------



## MAC2020

5.8 this morning accounts for a slightly indulgent yesterday although I walked over 17K steps yesterday afternoon to compensate, but clearly not enough to get closer to 5. Hey ho.


----------



## Inamuddle

Morning all, a 9 for me this morning the same as yesterday. Its been a grey couple of days.I hear that some of you have holiday plans to look forward to. I think as everyone is heading this way we shall have to do the opposite and go camping in central Birmingham. Was going to book something for my 60th in June, for a family get together but I just have not had the enthusiasm, or finances to organise anything.  

Re The TV programme Grace, I was looking forward to it, but then the thing with the coffin was too horrible to watch, when I turned back he was still in the coffin and I could't cope with it, so no idea what happened. I have now become addicted to the Circle, But trying to explain part way through to my husband what it is about, it really is just nonsense. I am making up for not watching TV for most of my adult life. That's my excuse.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora   I was not unwell yesterday I just was not at all hungry


----------



## Maca44

MAC2020 said:


> 5.8 this morning accounts for a slightly indulgent yesterday although I walked over 17K steps yesterday afternoon to compensate, but clearly not enough to get closer to 5. Hey ho.


Some good step stats there I'm still at 10k ish.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  congrats on the albatross/hole in one!
@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!!


----------



## rosalindb

rosalindb said:


> 6.9 for me this morning


Thank you everyone, I feel pleased that I am achieving better readings


----------



## ColinUK

Was awake very early this morning again. 

I shoved this up my Facebook...

_
03:20 and have been struggling to get to sleep and struggling to stay asleep tonight. 

I’ve meditated. I’ve read. I’ve got up and paced around a bit. 

Memories are coming into my mind but they’re mixed up in the narrative of what used to be regularly recurring nightmares.

The characters are subtly different. They have subtly changed appearances now. The voices are drastically changed and are now the voices of those who assaulted me. 

There’s a strange comfort in the knowledge that this is a process and that this is my subconscious saying that I’m strong enough to deal with this now. Strong enough to process it. Strong enough to heal. Strong enough to move on. Strong enough to not just survive. Strong enough to thrive. 

But when for example two age old recurring nightmares combine and the old man sitting on the porch of the isolated log cabin in the desert now talks with the voice of an attempted rapist and fantastical spider-like creatures invade the scene and speak like another all the while it’s me that’s trapped inside the cabin with the sound of a third on the wind it’s not exactly conducive to sleep. 

I’m ok. I’ll be ok. I’m just tired. I’m not scared though. These are my memories and my lived experience and this is the way my brain has to deal with them. 

I’ll be ok. I am ok._

Finally got up about 6 and went for a walk. Had no route or intention in mind and ended up walking from Kings Cross along the canal all the way to the Thames and then back up to Victoria Park and out to Stratford and then QEII (Olympic) Park. 
Walked most of the way home but caved and hoped the tube a couple of stops.
All in all just over 35k steps at a very relaxed pace. 

BG 5.0
BP was a shocking 167/112 this morning but now it’s 143/86

Rest of the day is going to be spent catching up on the Circle, bingeing Deutschland 89 and then maybe another walk.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone 

Waking 4.2
Bedtime 10.7 ~ but was naughty again & had 2 jaffa cakes 10g carbs each ~ I should only have something if I'm below 8mmol


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill but looking at your waking level it was the right thing to do, if you came down to 4.2 WITH 2 jaffa cakes on board then it's more than likely you would've woken hypo if you hadn't had them, is your signature correct in that you are using Tresiba? Are you and your DSN making adjustments with this? xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> @Kaylz/USER]
> [/QUOTE]
> Like you say it was obviously the right thing to do.
> Yes my signature is correct I'm using Tresiba ~ that's for my background then humalog for before meals


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill are you adjusting your Tresiba? As a drop like that would suggest that your current dose is too much, are you using pre-filled pens for your Tresiba or cartridges? Yes I know it's basal as it's what I use (have only used as well lol) xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi @kaylz.16987 The last time I adjusted my Tresiba was 3rd of March from 24u to 26u. I use the pre-filled pens


----------



## Lanny

00:31 BS 6.0  Yay normalcy has returned! I went to bed at 16:46, as long as I could last, on BS 5.0 so, that 6.0 is about bang on the nose!

Yet another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

See how long I can stay up today, maybe 6/7pm, & be closer to waking up at a decent time tomorrow?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 8.3


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 5.3 this morning... so close!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.7 today and off to work. Have a good day all xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Starting the week on a 6.


----------



## Snoopyj

9.4 for me this morning.
@ColinUK There are a lot of good people walking with you. Thank you so much, you give more than you know.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.4 for me after a spike overnight again. I just can't seem to get things right lately.
Back in work today. Supported an observation last week, supporting another today. Will be a long day.
Have a good one whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

What a lovely day yesterday - sunshine and lots of activity. Let’s hope today is just as much fun!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning

5.1 for me. More gardening today I think after walk and usual faffing about. Arms got out of long sleeves yesterday to soak up some vit d, looks like they’re going to get plenty more today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yabba Dabba Do! Another 5.2.   

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Not sure about this sensor, it had better buck its ideas up.

Ah well back to the home office.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

3.9 First cut of grass yesterday, I love that smell   .


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, off to do the weekly shop again, I swear it comes round a day sooner every time.


----------



## Lanny

Well done Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo  on another House Special!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8. I appear to have a penchant for the sixes lately. Gorgeous spring day yesterday and had a lovely walk. Today doesn’t look quite as gorgeous but I can live in hope. No plans today, although a walk will probably occur. Have a fab day. 
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on YET a another HS!


----------



## rebrascora

Another disappointing 9.6 for me this morning. I was absolutely convinced I would hypo through the night last night due to increased Levemir and huge amount of physical work and exercise (Feeling very stiff and sore this morning!). Went to bed on 11 to try to prevent it and the lowest I dropped to was into the 8s. 
I'm with you @freesia, I really just don't understand any of this at the moment and it is very frustrating. I am using so much more insulin than I normally would and I daren't go to bed on a lower number as it is not long since I was having nocturnal hypos. Sticking with 24 units of Levemir today and if I am still high overnight again tonight I will start injecting on an evening again. Starting to wonder if the Covid vaccine changed something permanently. It is over a month since I had it.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you giving Gwynn a run for his money with the HSs. Congrats.

@Snoopyj Good to see you posting again. I know you have been following the thread and was concerned that you weren't contributing. Please stick with us this time. 

@ColinUK Hope today is a better day and the dreams and memories get easier to deal with. We are all behind you and we know you are strong enough not just to cope and survive but to enjoy life again. Keep at the exercise and hopefully good sleep will follow.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Finally remembered to start my Vit D capsules today! 

9.0 for me, too many biscuits but wasn't to know seen as I've been making adjustments the last few days, better to be safe than end up hypo

Friday can't come quick enough, mum's agreed to shave the right side for me, it's gotten so long and really bugging me, will be glad to get it back down to #2! Rather quite tempted just to  do my whole head!
xx


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on the House Special


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s a new week 7.3

My lack of insulin absorption from pump cannulas continues apace, yesterday was a bit Rocky- as in the mountains! I’ve got a phone pump clinic tomorrow after 18 months so hope I can try to improve things.

Nice HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo !

Have a good day, take care out there


----------



## Gwynn

Oh so close again... 5.3 this morning.


----------



## SB2015

Snap @Gwynn . Joining you on the 5.3 step.

Sun getting through in patches, which will be good for our walk today.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> My lack of insulin absorption from pump cannulas continues apace, yesterday was a bit Rocky- as in the mountains! I’ve got a phone pump clinic tomorrow after 18 months so hope I can try to improve things.


So glad you have got your appointment @Flower.
I hope they can come up with some solutions.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It was one of those days yesterday when it just wouldn’t behave !! Pleased to say back to normal today 4.3 for me


----------



## SB2015

Glad your walk had a good impact on your BG and BG @ColinUK 
I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5,4 for me this morning at 06:03. In the (home) office and looking through the window it is a beautiful, sunny day with just a few scattered clouds in West Berks. Having worked Saturday and Sunday I might have to have a longer than normal lunch break and sit in the garden....


----------



## ColinUK

5.6

Stayed up until past midnight last night. Was wide awake at 2:30 this morning. 

I’ve done an econsult with the GP telling them that I’m dealing with memories of “various intimate violent assaults” and that I’m having sleepless nights and flashbacks etc. 

I’m hoping that there’s an offer of more than just zopiclone but also of talking therapy/support because it’s sounding like it’s basically PTSD and that’s also having an impact on my mental health (of course) as well as on BP (which this morning was way up into grade 1 hypertension levels).

Got really angry with a “friend” yesterday. He’s the one who when I told what had been going on he just glossed over it and carried on talking about how tough life is for him at the moment because the other partners at the consultancy he’s at don’t like him and the revised planning application for a two story extension to the back of his London home has got to be revised again just because it’s in a conservation area. Oh and he’s lonely.
Yesterday got a text message literally saying “Sun’s out! Life is great! What you been up to? Getting some? hehe” 

My reply was “Q. Do you remember anything I told you when we last spoke?”
“You said something about meeting someone and having a great time.”
“No I didn’t. Think again”
“Yes you did. You told me you’d met a Scottish guy in Hyde Park and got on really well and want to see him again”

He’s an idiot. An entirely self absorbed idiot. Right now I feel angry that he just can’t hear what I’m saying over his own self interest.
I know I’m guilty of judging his behaviour against what I think I’d do in his circumstances and that’s not really fair. Still doesn’t stop me being angry and disappointed with him though.


----------



## Spozkins

Corrective dose at bedtime then BG of 10.1 at 5am so took a corrective dose and woke at 9 with BG of 12.5 hmmm.

Wondering if its hormonal.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> 5.6
> 
> Stayed up until past midnight last night. Was wide awake at 2:30 this morning.
> 
> I’ve done an econsult with the GP telling them that I’m dealing with memories of “various intimate violent assaults” and that I’m having sleepless nights and flashbacks etc.
> 
> I’m hoping that there’s an offer of more than just zopiclone but also of talking therapy/support because it’s sounding like it’s basically PTSD and that’s also having an impact on my mental health (of course) as well as on BP (which this morning was way up into grade 1 hypertension levels).
> 
> Got really angry with a “friend” yesterday. He’s the one who when I told what had been going on he just glossed over it and carried on talking about how tough life is for him at the moment because the other partners at the consultancy he’s at don’t like him and the revised planning application for a two story extension to the back of his London home has got to be revised again just because it’s in a conservation area. Oh and he’s lonely.
> Yesterday got a text message literally saying “Sun’s out! Life is great! What you been up to? Getting some? hehe”
> 
> My reply was “Q. Do you remember anything I told you when we last spoke?”
> “You said something about meeting someone and having a great time.”
> “No I didn’t. Think again”
> “Yes you did. You told me you’d met a Scottish guy in Hyde Park and got on really well and want to see him again”
> 
> He’s an idiot. An entirely self absorbed idiot. Right now I feel angry that he just can’t hear what I’m saying over his own self interest.
> I know I’m guilty of judging his behaviour against what I think I’d do in his circumstances and that’s not really fair. Still doesn’t stop me being angry and disappointed with him though.


Unfortunately there are many around like that!


----------



## rebrascora

@Spozkins Seems like there are a few of us in the same boat at the moment. Nice to know I am not alone battling unexplained high levels but not wishing it on anyone just to keep me company. 
Definitely not hormones in my case.


----------



## Spozkins

@rebrascora no luck yet with your levels? 

It is a bit wierd how sometimes they can go AWOL for no apparent reason..


----------



## rebrascora

Spozkins said:


> @rebrascora no luck yet with your levels?
> 
> It is a bit wierd how sometimes they can go AWOL for no apparent reason..


I'm doing all the right things but not getting payback.... yet! I know it will come right eventually, but the mean time is frustrating! Just pleased I don't have an appointment with my consultant or HbA1c due any time soon although may ring the clinic and ask to change QA insulin again as I don't think the Fiasp is working for me. Wondering about Humalog. NR is OK but 1hr plus prebolus for breakfast is a pain. It's too long to potter around in the house waiting for it to kick in and too short to go out and do morning stables and get back before I hypo and if I don't inject straight away as soon as I wake up I get hit with FOTF, so either I inject for that and then for breakfast later which means another daily injection or maybe I need to figure out an "on the go" breakfast. The Fiasp is not the whole problem though as also needing significantly more Basal insulin when I would normally be reducing at this time of year. Arrgh!! It's just all haywire! The Diabetes Fairy has obviously escaped from @Northerner's concrete and lead lined sarcophagus and flown north. Maybe she is living in one of my beehives and enjoying some honey. I imagine it's just the sort of life for a diabetes sprite!


----------



## Amigo

ColinUK said:


> 5.6
> 
> Stayed up until past midnight last night. Was wide awake at 2:30 this morning.
> 
> I’ve done an econsult with the GP telling them that I’m dealing with memories of “various intimate violent assaults” and that I’m having sleepless nights and flashbacks etc.
> 
> I’m hoping that there’s an offer of more than just zopiclone but also of talking therapy/support because it’s sounding like it’s basically PTSD and that’s also having an impact on my mental health (of course) as well as on BP (which this morning was way up into grade 1 hypertension levels).
> 
> Got really angry with a “friend” yesterday. He’s the one who when I told what had been going on he just glossed over it and carried on talking about how tough life is for him at the moment because the other partners at the consultancy he’s at don’t like him and the revised planning application for a two story extension to the back of his London home has got to be revised again just because it’s in a conservation area. Oh and he’s lonely.
> Yesterday got a text message literally saying “Sun’s out! Life is great! What you been up to? Getting some? hehe”
> 
> My reply was “Q. Do you remember anything I told you when we last spoke?”
> “You said something about meeting someone and having a great time.”
> “No I didn’t. Think again”
> “Yes you did. You told me you’d met a Scottish guy in Hyde Park and got on really well and want to see him again”
> 
> He’s an idiot. An entirely self absorbed idiot. Right now I feel angry that he just can’t hear what I’m saying over his own self interest.
> I know I’m guilty of judging his behaviour against what I think I’d do in his circumstances and that’s not really fair. Still doesn’t stop me being angry and disappointed with him though.



I really hope you can find the right kind of therapist Colin because this is tough for you to cope with alone. Someone specialising in PTSD would be ideal especially with abuse survivors. Just remember you are a survivor and your experience will never be allowed to define you!

As for your friend. He may just be utterly clueless at knowing how to respond appropriately or responsively to your issues so he commits the cardinal sin of trying to ‘jolly you out of it’. During my cancer journey I’ve experienced this and have had unreal conversations with people who completely ignored any mention
of my health and treatment. Like you, they’ve diverted it to what sound like ‘comparisons’ as if to minimise what you’re telling them. If it wasn’t so ignorant and emotionally inept, it would actually be funny! Or not!

Best wishes, Amigo


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> Maybe since your jab? My levels went up a little a couple of days after mine and have pretty much stayed there since.


I have that thought at the back of my mind and voiced it to my sister this morning. I know you are seeing slightly increased levels, despite reducing your carbs but I already eat pretty low carb and increased my insulin but getting 9s not just on waking but stubbornly throughout the day and night despite increased insulin and corrections is on a bit of a different level.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hiya, I'm joining the club of high waking levels, a 13 this morning, after lots of exercise yesterday as well. Sorry that its been another hard night @ColinUK x


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK sorry to hear about your 'friend's' reaction.  Sadly some people simply don't or can't hear what they consider unsavoury topics.  Your story is all too real and common and mostly hidden so to have come out and talked about it, to be trying to get the disgusting culprits face justice and to get the right help for you is nothing short of heroic.  Keep your head held high and ignore those that aren't or can't be supportive.  Counselling and/or, as you say talking therapy, I am sure will be helpful and I wish you the best of luck with all of it xx


----------



## RirisR

Had a horrible stressful weekend and woke at 7.8 not my usual sixes
still 7.2 at lunchtime can stress put up BG's ? ..


----------



## EllsBells

OMG - just realised I had a HS this morning! Wooo! (It's actually my second - the first was somewhen in February but did not realise it's significance at the time).


----------



## Robin

EllsBells said:


> OMG - just realised I had a HS this morning! Wooo! (It's actually my second - the first was somewhen in February but did not realise it's significance at the time).


Congratulations!


----------



## Gruers

I had a 7.4 this morning which reduced to 6.4 after my walk and my blood pressure in the 130’s over 65’s 
happy with that


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Maybe since your jab? My levels went up a little a couple of days after mine and have pretty much stayed there since.


I reckon same here.


----------



## adrian1der

EllsBells said:


> OMG - just realised I had a HS this morning! Wooo! (It's actually my second - the first was somewhen in February but did not realise it's significance at the time).


Well done @EllsBells


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> I reckon same here.


Interesting what @Anitram  says, my levels have been all over the place since I had my vaccine on 16th Feb. I felt unwell for about 12 hours after the jab, and then fine for a few days, but then my throat and tonsils swelled up, and stayed that way for about three weeks, gradually improving until they are more or less back to normal. Either the jab caused the reaction, or despite all the hand sanitiser, masks etc, I managed to pick up an infection at the test centre (but not Covid!). My Bgs are getting better, as in, more maneageable, but I'm still on a 25% higher basal than I was, though it’s showing signs that I can now start reducing it. (Last week it had a 'last fling' for a few days, throat swollen again, BGs all over the place, insulin felt like injecting water,  but I suddenly felt very much better after a couple of days, and now throat/sinuses etc feel more normal than it’s done for a month.) Wonder if it’s the same with you, @rebrascora .


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @EllsBells


----------



## Kaylz

Any of you This Morning and Loose Women? Wouldn't be surprised if they show up on Saturday Night Takeaway at some point, some very odd behaviour on both today, called it on Facebook at the end of Loose Women but then nodded off lol xx


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @EllsBells on your HS


----------



## Spozkins

EllsBells said:


> OMG - just realised I had a HS this morning! Wooo! (It's actually my second - the first was somewhen in February but did not realise it's significance at the time).


Congrats! Though I csnt figure out what this HS is everybody is talking about?


----------



## adrian1der

It's a House Special @Spozkins Defined as good control for both T1 (not too low) and T2 (not too high)


----------



## Spozkins

Aaaaaaaargh. That about sums my day up. 

Talking about insulin being water @Robin that is exactly where I'm at. BG now at 18 despite no carbs and a big chunk of nova rapid a few hours ago.  

If only I'd known and I could have started off with more basal this morning. It's annoying because I want to eat but having to wait an hour or so til my BG is in a more reasonable range.


----------



## Robin

Spozkins said:


> Aaaaaaaargh. That about sums my day up.
> 
> Talking about insulin being water @Robin that is exactly where I'm at. BG now at 18 despite no carbs and a big chunk of nova rapid a few hours ago.
> 
> If only I'd known and I could have started off with more basal this morning. It's annoying because I want to eat but having to wait an hour or so til my BG is in a more reasonable range.


Just hit the like button on your post, but it’s not really appropriate, we need a 'I feel your pain!' button.


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon. Is there something about Gorgonzola cheese that I do not know? Maybe someone does?
Before I Went for my walk this afternoon I was 8.8.  I had 2 very small slices of this cheese - just for a taste as it were - and now I am 15.6!  Don't know whether or not to ditch any idea of dinner as I shall be off to my bed in 2 hours. Thanks


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Interesting what @Anitram  says, my levels have been all over the place since I had my vaccine on 16th Feb. I felt unwell for about 12 hours after the jab, and then fine for a few days, but then my throat and tonsils swelled up, and stayed that way for about three weeks, gradually improving until they are more or less back to normal. Either the jab caused the reaction, or despite all the hand sanitiser, masks etc, I managed to pick up an infection at the test centre (but not Covid!). My Bgs are getting better, as in, more maneageable, but I'm still on a 25% higher basal than I was, though it’s showing signs that I can now start reducing it. (Last week it had a 'last fling' for a few days, throat swollen again, BGs all over the place, insulin felt like injecting water,  but I suddenly felt very much better after a couple of days, and now throat/sinuses etc feel more normal than it’s done for a month.) Wonder if it’s the same with you, @rebrascora .


I got my jab the day before my birthday, so the 11th Feb. Apart from getting some pretty erratic readings I was fine for the first week (Ian felt shocking the next day but was fine after that) but for me it was the second week when I was shattered and body ached and just felt unwell... but I had done a couple of days of quite heavy manual work that week and just assumed I was a bit unfit and it was hitting me harder as a result. Did similar work yesterday and feel fine today apart from muscles being a bit sore. 
It being so long after the vaccine it is difficult to know if it is related. Since then I have had a day when I woke up streaming with what I am sure was hayfever which is really unusual for me and lasted all day. I caked my nose up in Vicks when I went to bed that night and not had a problem since but not slept well in the last few weeks and BG levels have been stubbornly 9-11 a lot of the time despite corrections which as you say, just seemed like water and upping my basal gradually from 16 to 24 the last 2 mornings and I have still needed 3 corrections today so far, so I don't feel like I have turned a corner with it yet. I am at last down into the 5s at the moment but that tends to happen most days late afternoon/ evening when the Levemir hits it's peak for me, but it will no doubt be back up at bedtime when I am loath to stick in another correction.
I am aware that it is very easy to blame the vaccine when it may be totally unrelated but when Type 1 diabetes is a condition caused by the immune system and the vaccine must stimulate the immune system, it does make you wonder. The hayfever is clearly an immune response too.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK, your "friend" sounds like he doesn't know how to react but that is no help to you. Its times like this when you need friends and you find out who they are. Keep talking, get some support to help you. You are being so strong.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon. Is there something about Gorgonzola cheese that I do not know? Maybe someone does?
> Before I Went for my walk this afternoon I was 8.8.  I had 2 very small slices of this cheese - just for a taste as it were - and now I am 15.6!  Don't know whether or not to ditch any idea of dinner as I shall be off to my bed in 2 hours. Thanks


No the cheese shouldn't have had that effect so I suspect it's something else to blame, are you still on antibiotics? I would never inject 2 hours before going to bed as insulin is active for 4+ hours but you could have had something with no carbs if you weren't willing to stay up to keep an eye on things, there's no reason you should avoid eating just because you have high BG xx


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. 8.4 for me after a spike overnight again. I just can't seem to get things right lately.
> Back in work today. Supported an observation last week, supporting another today. Will be a long day.
> Have a good one whatever you are doing.


Observations ...... haven’t we got better things to worry about ? Hope it went ok for all concerned. My levels were a little better but they’re rising again.


----------



## Bexlee

6.7 and falling this morning currently 10.8 and rising ......  I wish we could have a day off just once a year.

@ColinUK keep talking to us.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hope it went ok for all concerned.


All good thank you.



Bexlee said:


> . I wish we could have a day off just once a year


Oh that would be soooo nice. A whole day to eat what we want without juggling insulin, go for a walk or exercise without worrying about levels dropping, going out with a small bag or just phone and keys without having to make sure we have prickers, test strips, reader, hypo treatments, carby snacks....

@Bexlee i hope your levels are settling down a bit more now.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2.  @Kaylz - I completed the course of antibiotics yesterday


----------



## ColinUK

RirisR said:


> Had a horrible stressful weekend and woke at 7.8 not my usual sixes
> still 7.2 at lunchtime can stress put up BG's ? ..


Undeniably stress can hit BG levels. Physical or psychological stresses really make mine fluctuate much more than is comfortable. 
Being entirely honest though it’s not helped because if I’m really stressed then I sleep badly (which also impacts BG) and I can tend to say that because of X going on then I can eat whatever I feel like in order to get through it.

It is useful for some people to share here what’s going on which is causing stress. It’s a safe space with an element of anonymity. It’s certainly helped, and continues to help, me to share.


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 today. And average BP yesterday was 131/86 but that hides some really high readings well into hypertension levels. 

I did an online e-consult for the GP yesterday and told him everything which is going on for me right now from the sexual assaults through to the legal action and that it’s resulting in really disturbed sleep and elevated stress which in turn may well be screwing with my BP.

I also emailed GALOP to see if they can help because Survivors U.K. replied saying that due to financial constraints brought about by cuts in funding they can’t do anything for around three months.

Not taken my morning BP yet but I’m hoping it’ll be lower than yesterday’s 157/104.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today. Slept badly and feel pooped but preparing my bright and breezy face on for work. Have a good one all xx


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 again this morning. A good reading on an otherwise stress filled day to come.


----------



## Lanny

22/03/21 21:09 BS 7.3 Just about a  as it’s a smidge above target! But, also only 0.1 higher than I went to be on at 10:29 BS 7.2. I had a good long sleep much earlier than I had intended as I just couldn’t stay up any longer! I’m afraid that I left my BS at an elevated rate for too long & now that I’ve brought it back down again the tingles have started up again! Not too bad to start with, yet & at least I have the Pergablin from the last time I ordered, & didn’t use, ready to hand if it gets to the stage that I need it! My BS has all been in target today, my day, 23:37 BS 9.5 after breakfast, which is about as low as I’d be comfortable with after recent insulin increase & any lower I’d be on the lookout for hypos, before 2nd meal 02:42 BS 5.1 & after 05:47 BS 7.8 a bit late as I almost forgot to test. Isn’t that always the way it seems now: elevated BS for a while; get it back down & the tingles start up! I’m about to go to bed again now & have the alarm set for my tesco delivery later this afternoon! Now I need the extra sleep to help heal & regenerate my nerves again after the elevated BS had put them under attack again! Ain’t diabetes fun?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Leaderofthecats

8.6 mmol/L

This is really good, considering my present situation. 

I even got it down to 7.7 mmol/L a few days ago.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> 5.3 again this morning. A good reading on an otherwise stress filled day to come.


Good luck with it.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
6.0 for me today,  contemplating a run...

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Early doors for me today and I’m glad to say it’s popped me back into the fives with a @HenryBennett 5.8. My day yesterday was riveting, as usual, I sorted out my freezer drawers! Well, someone’s got to do it. I had meat/ fish in my veg drawer and veg in my baked goods/ miscellaneous drawer and it was driving me mad. All sorted now, bit of a squeeze and not looking forward to getting out the cod for Friday’s tea, as I know it’s right at the bottom of the meat/fish drawer! 

One whole year since we went into Lockdown 1.0, we naively thought it would all be over in 12 weeks, and yet, we’re still here, locked down...again/still. Strangely enough, even though we’ve done nothing and been nowhere, it’s flown in. Here’s to being  free(ish) by 21st June. But I wouldn’t throw away your masks and hand sanitiser yet, I think they’ll be the norm for quite a while.

And on that cheery note, I wish you all a riveting, hopefully freezer sorting free, day!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Woke to a 4.6 with an almost flat line and a steady slow descent overnight. Had 1.5 glucose and at breakfast 7.2.
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.3 for me. I can feel my gardening muscles this morning, even though my afternoon “gym session” turned into an hour of stretches. Goodness knows how I’d be feeling this morning without that. More gardening today I think, always lifts the spirits. We have some spiffy new raised beds...almost seem to nice to use.

@eggyg I sorted my freezer a few weeks ago, it was a surprisingly satisfying job, not sure what that says about me, I certainly need to get out more...oh hang on. I got a call from the hairdressers and have an appointment for the 13th! Yay.its a Tuesday and their first day back...made me laugh we she asked if I’d rather wait until the end of the week as I normally go on a Friday? No I wouldn’t . It’s really not important in the grand scheme, I know.

To those of you having a difficult time and those not looking forward to the day ahead, I hope things settle and improve for you very soon. X


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 or 6.0 depending which waking you count.

Telephone gastroenterology review today. Shouldn't take long. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 went mad yesterday to celebrate coming off meds and had grated cheese on my mushrooms, life on the edge.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.9 here. Sensor said 2.9 - thank goodness it’s new-sensor-day on Friday, this one’s a bit tired.

Very exciting trip to the garden centre yesterday. It was busy! Average age 102, but ev1 was masked-up and socially distancing. Today’s excitement includes cleaning the bathroom and possibly the fridge (there’s something orange lurking at the back that isn’t food).

Enjoy!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!
Had another lockdown 'first', a school reunion zoom! We were supposed to have a real live one last year, but it didn’t happen for obvious reasons. So yesterday evening, a group of 65 yr old women all pretending they were au fait with modern technology managed to have a chat over the Net. Surprising thing was that everybody was recognisable, even if I hadn’t seen them since school, just greyer and wrinklier (and it would have been kinder for the organiser to have arranged it for a couple of weeks time, when we’d all had a chance to visit the hairdresser, but hey ho, we were all in the same boat)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Right chill in the air this morning and no sign of the sun breaking through yet

6.9 for me this morning
xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am achieving consistency if nothing else..... another reading in the 9s for me this morning with a 9.6. Went to bed on a lower number and steadily rose so will be jabbing a couple of units of Levemir tonight to add on to the 24 I injected this morning and a whopping 8 of Fiasp, instead of the 7 I hit it with yesterday which did little and required 2 corrections.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Well I am achieving consistency if nothing else..... another reading in the 9s for me this morning with a 9.6. Went to bed on a lower number and steadily rose so will be jabbing a couple of units of Levemir tonight to add on to the 24 I injected this morning and a whopping 8 of Fiasp, instead of the 7 I hit it with yesterday which did little and required 2 corrections.


Hope things settle back to a more "normal" for you soon xx


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.0 today
(5.9 before early to bed yesterday and woke up in the night and was 5.1) 

had both eyes treated at DMO clinic AGAIN yesterday 
it’s been 4 years now I’ve been having injected treatment on my eyes (following a initial laser session) 
it’s starting to get me down  but just I try to accept all those years of no control over my sugars has bitten me on my backside.


----------



## Kaylz

@goodybags can you be certain it was no control that caused it? Before you were diagnosed with it had you tightened your control at all? I only ask as DMO isn't always due to bad control, I developed mines less than a month after my Type 1 diagnosis due to a plummet in hba1c so don't be too hard on yourself xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all 7.2, where have my 4’s/5’s/6’s gone? Anyone seen them?

Pump clinic by mobile phone this morning, I hope my blood test results are somewhere because I’ve checked my gp records and nothing has appeared all week.

I hope you’re ok out there, have a good day.


----------



## Spozkins

freesia said:


> Oh that would be soooo nice. A whole day to eat what we want without juggling insulin, go for a walk or exercise without worrying about levels dropping, going out with a small bag or just phone and keys without having to make sure we have prickers, test strips, reader, hypo treatments, .


This made me giggle. People are constantly asking me why I have to take a bag everywhere, it must be because I'm a girl! I actually carry all my supplies around the house too lol.

Anywho, morning all. A 3.7 for me. Slight improvement so fingers crossed for the rest of the day.

Also now feeling inspired to go plant some seedlings today by @Lisa66 . I'd be nuts without our garden hehe.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> 5.3 again this morning. A good reading on an otherwise stress filled day to come.


Hope today isn’t too bad after all.


----------



## Spozkins

@goodybags it's the struggle with diabetes isnt it.. we cant undo our past and even if we could we probably wouldn't have the same insight anyway. 

I am Sorry to hear it's getting you down. Just know you're not alone in your feelings or eye problems. Do something really nice for yourself today if you can - you deserve to feel good too.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good morning all.
My reading earlier was 5.1. 
Maybe it could have been a HS if I'd kept the strip on my finger for another half second! 

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 05:56 this morning. Dull and overcast in West Berks which is a shame. It was so nice to see the sun yesterday. Looks like it is going to be cold again at the end of the week.

Have a call with the US today which means a late finish. I usually try and finish about 16:30 and get on the exercise bike before cooking dinner. I will have to juggle my day and have a ride early afternoon instead. A crust-less Quiche Lorraine last night which was very tasty and Mushroom Bourguignon today. I aim for one meat free day a week - either fish or veggie.


----------



## Lisa66

Spozkins said:


> This made me giggle. People are constantly asking me why I have to take a bag everywhere, it must be because I'm a girl! I actually carry all my supplies around the house too lol.
> 
> Anywho, morning all. A 3.7 for me. Slight improvement so fingers crossed for the rest of the day.
> 
> Also now feeling inspired to go plant some seedlings today by @Lisa66 . I'd be nuts without our garden hehe.


The “carrying a bag issue” has often been mentioned in various threads. When I go out with one of my friends, she has a couple of tenners popped down her bra and her phone in her back pocket...and off we go. I’d love to do that. Would need to get some sort of utility / cargo bra, but I’m not sure it would be a good look.


----------



## ColinUK

Lisa66 said:


> The “carrying a bag issue” has often been mentioned in various threads. When I go out with one of my friends, she has a couple of tenners popped down her bra and her phone in her back pocket...and off we go. I’d love to do that. Would need to get some sort of utility / cargo bra, but I’m not sure it would be a good look.


When I used to occasionally go full on clubbing I’d have a spare tenner in my shoe. 

Somehow I always thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.5 for me ... lovely walk now on with the day. Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Maca44

Flower said:


> Morning all 7.2, where have my 4’s/5’s/6’s gone? Anyone seen them?


Yes I have them


----------



## Spozkins

@ColinUK you've got me questioning why I never did that tenner in the shoe trick! Though did you always remember it was there?

@Lisa66  As it turns out a handbag when clubbing isnt that beneficial when it comes to losing stuff (for me anyway!) Not sure a bra would be any safer haha. My drinking days are done though.


----------



## Bexlee

A 10.8 and rising this morning. Only down to 8.2 now. Stressful day.

hope everyone has a good rest of the day.

I always have emergency money and phone numbers in my shoe if I head to any place I don’t really know always amuses my husband!


----------



## ColinUK

Spozkins said:


> @ColinUK you've got me questioning why I never did that tenner in the shoe trick! Though did you always remember it was there?
> 
> @Lisa66  As it turns out a handbag when clubbing isnt that beneficial when it comes to losing stuff (for me anyway!) Not sure a bra would be any safer haha. My drinking days are done though.


Never really needed it! I do remember having a spare £20 with my address written on it so that I could just give it to a cabbie and get home if I was ever really worse for wear. But I don't remember ever using it!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.2 @ 8.47 for me.


----------



## RirisR

Good afternoon all -  woke to a 6.2 this morning, well pleased with that
as it was 7.8 yesterday am decided to shake myself up and went for
a long walk to which I dropped to 4.8 and at bedtime 6.1 so not a bad
waking result


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> When I used to occasionally go full on clubbing I’d have a spare tenner in my shoe.
> 
> Somehow I always thought it was a good idea.


When traveling alone abroad, I used to stick my purse down my pants. Is that a credit card in your knickers or are you happy to see me?


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> When traveling alone abroad, I used to stick my purse down my pants. Is that a credit card in your knickers or are you happy to see me?


Travelling in dodgy countries I generally lock my current passport in the hotel safe and carry my previous, expired, passport.


----------



## Gwynn

Crazy meeting, she didn't talk to me after it.

Not good she is very upset.

I am fed up with it all


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Crazy meeting, she didn't talk to me after it.
> 
> Not good she is very upset.
> 
> I am fed up with it all


So sorry to hear this. Don’t know what your meeting was but sad it didn’t go well ((hugs)) x


----------



## goodybags

Kaylz said:


> @goodybags can you be certain it was no control that caused it? Before you were diagnosed with it had you tightened your control at all? I only ask as DMO isn't always due to bad control, I developed mines less than a month after my Type 1 diagnosis due to a plummet in hba1c so don't be too hard on yourself xx


thanks but I’m sure it was to many years of being out of control 
I was initially referred to the DMO clinic about 5 yrs ago, they were concerned after I had retinal screening, I even missed the annual appointments for a few years, I was bad...
following that they were concerned, 
so that amongst other things over recent times has given me the a stark wake up call, that I needed, 
my sugars are under quite a good control now FINALLY!
really it’s unfortunate that I didn’t take the advice & help that might’ve been available maybe 10 years ago,


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn So sorry the meeting didn't go well. Did she see the consultant she likes? Hopefully they didn't agree for her to come off meds as that was your concern I believe, but if she didn't get what she wanted from the meeting then she is likely to be upset and disappointed, so it was going to be a bit of a lose/lose situation for you regardless I guess. Must be incredibly difficult to deal with. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Travelling in dodgy countries I generally lock my current passport in the hotel safe and carry my previous, expired, passport.


I always email a copy of my passport, driving licence, insurance, bank cards etc to myself so that if everything paper is lost then I can access it all over the email.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Crazy meeting, she didn't talk to me after it.
> 
> Not good she is very upset.
> 
> I am fed up with it all


She wanted to come off meds. Did the consultant disagree with her request?

I’m guessing that she may see it as you and the consultant vs her and that’s going to be tough on both of you. 

Do you think that anyone like Mind maybe can help support you in supporting her?


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> When traveling alone abroad, I used to stick my purse down my pants. Is that a credit card in your knickers or are you happy to see me?


There was a time many moons ago when I travelled with gold coins sewn into the lining of some clothes just in case. 

It was just one of the many fun things I had to do sometimes in a previous career.


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> There was a time many moons ago when I travelled with gold coins sewn into the lining of some clothes just in case


I'm happy to have your "hand me downs" @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

20:08 BS 4.4  Actually woke 10/15 minutes earlier with my whole right arm down to my fingertips burning hot, tingly with sharp twinges& my heart racing in what I knew was a hypo! It took me a while, not sure how long, for my arm to subside a bit & fumble, with the fingers in my right hand feeling like huge swollen claws, to test & was only surprised to find it was STILL above 4. But, it gave me a slight pause to let my arm calm down a bit before downing some coke, waiting for bit & then cook & eat before putting in much less bolus, -6 units, after eating, about 43 minutes ago, to see what’s what later: may be too little but, after heading off a hypo; better to be on the higher, safer side! A hypo & neuropathy combo is VERY painful it turns out! My arm was burning hot & my hand to my fingertips were like red hot needles for a good 10 minutes until my BS stopped dropping with the coke! & for that 10 minutes or so, I can’t help but, post a rare TBH even a crying with tears streaming down emoji!

But, all calm now with intermittent little tingles in my right hand which are just starting to ramp up a bit now because of the typing! So, I’ll stop now & hopefully that’ll give it a chance to calm down again? 

I think I’ll start reducing the basal now as I’ve gone too far with too much in trying to get my higher BS back down too fast!


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Either 9.0 or 9.8 depending on the finger, today.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me . Supposed to be a warmer day looking forward to taking the muppets o I mean puppies for a walk . I wish I had half of their energy


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. Sorry I’ve been MIA again!

I’m really struggling to stay motivated and haven’t been eating well. I slept terribly last night and wonder if it was because of my levels. I’ve woken on a 12.4 so goodness knows what they’ve been like overnight. 

I just don’t know how to get my levels back down at the moment. Starting the day this high is just a recipe for disaster. I don’t know what to eat for breakfast. I don’t like eggs, avocado or porridge. Everything I would contemplate eating is too carby. I think I’m going to have to resort to eating plain quorn for breakfasts again which I hate but seemed to work back when I first started out on this journey. 

Safe to say I feel rough and pretty miserable this morning. All night my head was buzzing snd I felt sick...no wonder.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.8 today.
Good to hear from you @merrymunky , sorry it's not going as you hoped. Perhaps as you say a change of diet, what about low fat yoghurt and fruit or is that a banned substance?
How is the little one?

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## merrymunky

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.8 today.
> Good to hear from you @merrymunky , sorry it's not going as you hoped. Perhaps as you say a change of diet, what about low fat yoghurt and fruit or is that a banned substance?
> How is the little one?
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


Qi don’t have any yoghurt in at the moment. I will have to grab some. I am not a fan of natural yoghurt so it makes it tricky to enjoy it even with fruit. I might have to have just one slice of toast with marmite until I have the appropriate supplies in.
Oh she’s doing very well thank you. Changing every day. Her personality is really coming out now. She’s great fun.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## SueEK

6.9 for me today. Work is calling.
@merrymunky i know exactly what you mean, I now don’t eat breakfast - takes the problem away. Good to hear from you and Erin is growing so fast x


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Oh dear :-( I can certainly sympathise! 
I'm just up chugging loads of herbal tea to try and lower my equally as ridiculous BS level before I go to sleep. 

I have been having a Purition shake made with unsweetened almond milk for breakfast many days, this last week. Would those be suitable? 

I also eat eccentric things for breakfast, such as edamame bean salad or one day just an entire head of iceberg lettuce with half a tub of houmus. For me, the iceberg lettuce was a big hit in terms of blood sugar.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Purition shakes:









						Natural Protein Powders & Meal Replacements - Fitness Food | Purition
					

A small meal when you don't have time to cook. Healthy protein shakes and meal replacements using only the very best clean and natural ingredients.




					www.purition.co.uk
				




ETA No idea why it says only six flavours are available. They have absolutely loads of options, including an impressive vegan range which is almost identical to the main one.

ETA2: Sorry I'm half asleep. They're saying you get to pick six options for their discovery box. There's loads to choose from though and imo they're quite pleasant.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I am finding that my waking BS will just remain at 9-10mmol/L or whatever it starts at, for literally hours if I skip breakfast.

It's driving me to distraction.
Fingers crossed it's just dehydration.

Maybe have the toast and Marmite, but also drink loads of herbal tea and water? Sorry not sure what else to suggest (I'm totally avoiding bread myself until I get my BS down again)


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 this morning.

Finally there’s movement on the legal case as we’re making an application to the High Court. Waiting for a date for the application to be heard but solicitor confirmed that no need for anyone other than counsel to be in court when the judge rules on the application. 
It’s a technical point but it’ll force the other side to actually produce a defence rather than endlessly request more time.

And heard back from two mortgage companies regarding remortgaging properties in the estate to provide funding whilst assets in the U.S. are still tied up because of endless red tape. The latest being that one bank now needs probate to be notarised in the U.S. even though it’s been granted here. Because of COVID obviously can’t travel to the U.S. to get that done in person so the route is via the US embassy. In person. But due to COVID they’re not allowing in person appointments and this can’t be done electronically. The U.S. embassy suggested travelling to the U.S. and making an application to the state Court in each state where there’s an asset. But you can’t travel to the U.S. at the moment and even if you could the Court houses aren’t accepting in person appointments and recommend filing online. Which the courts won’t accept for applications of probate. So they suggested going to the US embassy. In person.

Oh and up nice and early today but can’t go anywhere as I’m waiting for a third attempted redelivery of a parcel.

No doubt I’ll be in and out of the forum all day so I’ll catch up with you later


----------



## ColinUK

Leaderofthecats said:


> I am finding that my waking BS will just remain at 9-10mmol/L or whatever it starts at, for literally hours if I skip breakfast.
> 
> It's driving me to distraction.
> Fingers crossed it's just dehydration.
> 
> Maybe have the toast and Marmite, but also drink loads of herbal tea and water? Sorry not sure what else to suggest (I'm totally avoiding bread myself until I get my BS down again)


How about noshing a bit of cheese maybe? 
I find that if my BG is running a little high then a piece of cheese can help nudge it back down reasonably reliably.


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 this morning.

Surprising, as we had a terrible day yesterday. My wife was very very upset. I just hope things settle down again today. The consultant was very good and decided to recommend that she stay on the meds which upset her. A few things happened later on in the day that upset her even more. So the day was dreadful and yet successful in regard to her treatment.

Considering the stress I expected my BG to go awol but it was fine. However, strangely, I lost 0.5Kg weight!!!

Not sure how my wife is yet this morning as she is asleep. I just hope she feels better.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> 5.1 this morning.
> 
> Surprising, as we had a terrible day yesterday. My wife was very very upset. I just hope things settle down again today. The consultant was very good and decided to recommend that she stay on the meds which upset her. A few things happened later on in the day that upset her even more. So the day was dreadful and yet successful in regard to her treatment.
> 
> Considering the stress I expected my BG to go awol but it was fine. However, strangely, I lost 0.5Kg weight!!!
> 
> Not sure how my wife is yet this morning as she is asleep. I just hope she feels better.


You know that when someone is needing to take meds that sometimes it’s the last thing they want to do and can be hugely resistant at the time. Eventually she’ll see that you and the consultant do have her best interests at heart and will understand that everything you do is driven by love.


----------



## Gwynn

Colin: deliveries!!!! And returns!!! I have just spent days trying to get Amazon, via a Hermes pick up, to return an item. In the end, just as I was about to give up on my umpteenth call, to customer services, *they* gave up and refunded the money with no return needed. But it was a lot of stress at a time when I already had too much stress going on. But good one Amazon....in the end.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Thankyou Colin, an Orkney Oatcake or two with cheese and lots of homegrown cress are my absolute favourite go to option when I'm trying to get regular healthy carbs. Toss in a few baby plum tomatoes and it's even nicer. 

It turns out that I must indeed have been incredibly dehydrated and never realised.

I've been sat on my bum studying Japanese and talking to you lovely people or catching pokemon in pokemon go at my home spawn for hours (definitely not eating, certainly not any exercise!) and just tested it again.

From 4:10-6:30 I managed to keep down 2 mugs of homenade herbal tea and 3 pints of those fancy herbal tea cold infusions. The result is absolutely remarkable. It was 12.2, now is 8.3.... And this was  well past any drop related to post exercise BS reallocation. Without this massive amount of extra water I think it would have remained static. Or dropped a pathetic amount, like 0.5 mmol/L.

I'm extra glad I'm not taking those horrible Metaformin pills now. I really don't need to be pouring fluid from every orifice like some kind of horror film demon, especially if I'm dehydrated!

I'll be peeing for ages yet, so I'll just carry on drinking water and watch a ridiculous fun show or two I reckon, or maybe play a computer game.

 Proper chuffed actually.
I didn't realise mild dehydration could have such a shocking effect on blood sugar until pretty much now. This is quite an intense learning experience, but worthwhile!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Leaderofthecats said:


> Thankyou Colin, an Orkney Oatcake or two with cheese and lots of homegrown cress are my absolute favourite go to option when I'm trying to get regular healthy carbs. Toss in a few baby plum tomatoes and it's even nicer.
> 
> It turns out that I must indeed have been incredibly dehydrated and never realised.
> 
> I've been sat on my bum studying Japanese and talking to you lovely people or catching pokemon in pokemon go at my home spawn for hours (definitely not eating, certainly not any exercise!) and just tested it again.
> 
> From 4:10-6:30 I managed to keep down 2 mugs of homenade herbal tea and 3 pints of those fancy herbal tea cold infusions. The result is absolutely remarkable. It was 12.2, now is 8.3.... And this was  well past any drop related to post exercise BS reallocation. Without this massive amount of extra water I think it would have remained static. Or dropped a pathetic amount, like 0.5 mmol/L.
> 
> I'm extra glad I'm not taking those horrible Metaformin pills now. I really don't need to be pouring fluid from every orifice like some kind of horror film demon, especially if I'm dehydrated!
> 
> I'll be peeing for ages yet, so I'll just carry on drinking water and watch a ridiculous fun show or two I reckon, or maybe play a computer game.
> 
> Proper chuffed actually.
> I didn't realise mild dehydration could have such a shocking effect on blood sugar until pretty much now. This is quite an intense learning experience, but worthwhile!!!


Think about it logically. If we’re dehydrated then there’s less fluid so blood becomes “sticky” and the concentration of anything in it skyrockets. 
And trust me because I once kissed a doctor so I know these things!


----------



## freesia

Morning. Sooo monday i went to bed on 6.1 and needed glucose to get in the shower yesterday morning as it went to low 4. Last night it was 6.1 at bedtime so i had a very small handful of nuts. Stayed in the 11s all night and woke to 7.7!! I can't win   . 7.7is ok for me but the 11s have shot down my TIR.
Have a good day folks.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.6 here.

I’m sure you’re not “bad” @goodybags. There are all sorts of reasons that a PWD might go thru a period of loose control. In my case, it was a complete and utter lack of emotional support by my endo and DSN. At least you’re on getting track now.

@merrymunky I feel your frustration! Soya yogurt and berries with a handful of seeds? Keep on posting. We miss you and gorgeous Eris!

Sunshine? Thank you, weather. Must dash...!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all folks. I feel a tad guilty announcing a HS for little old me today when it appears everyone else is struggling with high numbers. Was 6.8 at bedtime, imbibed a McVitties Ginger Nut and all was well.  I’m telling you,  they’re the eighth wonder of the world! Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 at 6.15am, went back to sleep, 7.4 just now, in a neat reversal of the figures!


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg NIce HS - well deserved


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 8 on the dot for me.

Looks like I may have my evening Levemir sorted and didn't need that oatcake last night.

Nice chat with the gastroenterologist yesterday who reminded me I have a colonoscopy due. Nice to have something to look forward too 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  congrats!!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Happy with that, just off to garage for treadmill jog.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Wednesday a shocking 8.9 this morning 
but not surprised really after crisps and chocolate yesterday afternoon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today.  
Congratulations @eggyg  the 5.2. 
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was quite emotional all day yesterday, burst into tears a few times, that's what a year of not leaving the house and lack of friends to chat to does I suppose

I'm joining @Northerner with a 7.0 this morning

Trying to find duvet covers that have zips on 3 sides, they are really expensive so if anyone knows of such thing cheaper then please point me in the right direction, I have to wash my hands so many times changing my bed with a regular duvet cover all I want is something to make it a bit easier on me! 

@Leadinglights are you a fan of Pokemon in general or just Pokemon Go? I've never played it
xx


----------



## rosalindb

Snowwy said:


> Morning all,
> A 5.8 today.
> Good to hear from you @merrymunky , sorry it's not going as you hoped. Perhaps as you say a change of diet, what about low fat yoghurt and fruit or is that a banned substance?
> How is the little one?
> 
> Blessings Snowwy


The thin about low fat yogurt is that when the fat in taken out it is replaced by sugat


----------



## Leaderofthecats

After further chugging and peeing my BS is now down to 7.4mmol/L. I don't even know when I've last seen it this low. 

It's down to nearly half what it was when I started my frenzied rehydration efforts four hours ago. 

The diabetic cutoff for fasting blood sugar is 7.8, right? And I've got a lot of pee left to go.

I don't need rubbish drugs. 
My doctor is just completely incompetent. 

I might drink another pint of herb infusion and call this a success then get some rest, as I'm over the maximum amount Google reckons it's safe for a human to drink in this space of time and I'm starting to feel a bit unusual. Not in a bad way though, but I should probably calm it down lol. Well worth it! 
 

So chuffed that it's not actually my insulin that's jiggered. I was so worried for a while there! Really did not want to need Metaformin!


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg congrats on the HS
@Kaylz sorry to hear you are feeling so down in the dumps though not surprising with what has been happening.
@Gwynn - I'm worn out just reading your post.  I haven't 'liked' it as it sounded such a dreadful day for both you and your wife in different ways.  I really hope today is a better day x


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Pokemon games can be a lot of fun  

I played all of Pokemon Ultrasun shortly after lockdown started and it was very nice to roam around exploring all kinds of places.


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Was quite emotional all day yesterday, burst into tears a few times, that's what a year of not leaving the house and lack of friends to chat to does I suppose
> 
> I'm joining @Northerner with a 7.0 this morning
> 
> Trying to find duvet covers that have zips on 3 sides, they are really expensive so if anyone knows of such thing cheaper then please point me in the right direction, I have to wash my hands so many times changing my bed with a regular duvet cover all I want is something to make it a bit easier on me!
> 
> @Leadinglights are you a fan of Pokemon in general or just Pokemon Go? I've never played it
> xx


Never played it, why do you ask?
I have never seen duvet covers with zips but I can imagine they would be expensive. At least by zipping them up in the washing machine would stop everything else ending up inside it.
Sorry you had a bad day yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry @Leadinglights it tagged wrong due to the Lead! I meant to tag @Leaderofthecats ! 

@Leaderofthecats I haven't played Pokemon for a long time (Nintendo DS days), still have the original games with gameboy colour lol, used to collect cards and that too haha xx


----------



## Gwynn

SueEK: my wife seems to have recovered this morning (she just got up) thankfully. I think that the shock of staying on her medication may have been too much for her.

Meanwhile, looking at the numbers, without trying, and a little concerning, I lost over 1Kg weight yesterday. Probably dehydrated. I didn't eat or drink properly yesterday, i was so distressed at all the goings on.


----------



## SueEK

Glad your wife is feeling a bit more chipper today, the  med issue is obviously a big one for her and sounds like you are coping admirably but remember to look after yourself as well.  Maybe have a little 'treat' today as 1kg weight loss in a day is not really a good thing, but I'm sure I don't need to tell you that.  Take good care of yourself x


----------



## Spozkins

Honestly I think there was something in the air yesterday. Hope you feel better @Kaylz sometimes a good old cry does wonders. 

6.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Flower

Morning all, I'm up here on 11.0 after a whacking great big hypo at 2am, I over treated it because I was super grumpy at that point.

Nice HS work @eggyg 

Have a good day in the wild. I'm off for a walk turning left out of my house to mix things up a bit!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning again. I decided that Missy and I needed a change of scenery so I drove down to the lake for our walk.


----------



## Lanny

10:24 BS 8.0 after reducing basal by -4! 

I’m nervous about my vaccine at 2pm & feel quite wired now as I couldn’t sleep the whole night despite trying a few times!  It doesn’t help that I’m going through a bout of neuropathy right now & the tingles combined with my anxiety is making me a bit of a nervous wreck right now! I’m sucking my nails: bit them until I was 25 then, a lovely display of nail polish colours at Marks and Spencer's for Valentines Day that year inspired me to stop; took me 6 months to kick the habit & another year to grow my nails & never bitten since then but, in times of anxiety I suck them!

A bit of an over anxious Little Miss Hypochondriac wishing you all a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  & a quivering with anxiety emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

8.3 for me today which is a move in the right direction but my 2 units of Levemir last night don't seem to have done as much as I would have expected.

@merrymunky How about some Nature Valley Protein bars? One bar is just under 10g carbs and they are quite satisfying and a great "grab and go" breakfast for a busy Mum like yourself. I think they are OK for vegetarians.

@Leaderofthecats 
Exercise will lower your BG levels up to 48 hours afterwards and if you did an intensive workout on the BS, which it sounds like you did, that may well be contributing to the lowering of your levels. Good sleep is also very important in reducing your levels, so whilst I am not saying that rehydrating hasn't done some good, the exercise will probably have been a bigger factor than you imagine. And getting some sleep now will help too although you will be unlikely to get undisturbed sleep with all that fluid i your body. Do go steady on the fluids because as Google has informed you, there is an optimum level and more can be as bad as less.

@eggyg 
Many congrats on your gingernut derived House Special. I agree that you should feel guilty even mentioning it when some of us are struggling just to get into range and it's even more insulting that you indulged in a biscuit to achieve it. Have you no shame!!

@Gwynn
Pleased to hear your wife is getting over her disappointment. Hope today is better for both of you. Get some fluids and calories into you and stop worrying about macro nutrient levels or even BG levels at least for a few days.... Take some time out for your own mental health and just treat yourself to whatever you fancy today..... in fact listen to your body because at the moment it is telling you it needs more calories.... you can't keep losing weight. It will not cause irreparable damage, I can assure you, to eat more carbs, protein and fat for a few days..... in essence, just more food!! If you didn't have a BG meter and all the apps to record your food you would have no idea what you were eating. 

Have a chill day and that is an order from Dr Barbara here!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny First dose or second?


----------



## Gwynn

Rebrascora: thanks for that. I had already started doing exactly what you suggest too. It will be interesting to see how things settle down again over the next few days.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 4.7 at 07:00, been AWOL again for a while a couple of health issues.

Congratulations @eggyg on the HS. 

Did you kiss the doctors stethoscope too @ColinUK?

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny First dose or second?


1st. Dose @ColinUK


----------



## ColinUK

@KARNAK As if I'd ever do such a thing!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 1st. Dose @ColinUK


I'm sure you'll be fine but just be prepared to maybe feel a little rough for a couple of days tops.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny I know you will be anxious both about going out into the wide world and having the jab but the thought is by far the worst part. The vaccination is a doddle and hopefully the vaccination centre will be very well organised by this stage and it should all go very smoothly. Managing BG levels afterwards may be less so


----------



## KARNAK

You`ll be ok @Lanny, if its as well organised as here you`ll wonder what all the fuss was about,
the main thing is you have taken the first step to stop yourself becoming very ill with Covid as you 
where before, good luck take care. xxx


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @ColinUK & @rebrascora 

I’m like this for diabetic reviews at the hospital too: feel nauseous & dry heaving, almost, from anxiousness about half an hour ago. Just waiting for my taxi in about 20 minutes so, wiped my face clean! Why do you always tear up with tears streaming down your face when face down in the sink?


----------



## Lanny

Thanks Ted. Just typing as you were but, I’m much slower of course.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh @Lanny I am so sorry you are feeling so anxious about it. I know how that feels as I used to be like that about going out socially, particularly large groups of people at parties and sometimes simply didn't go, because I wasn't presentable by the time I had to leave the house and of course I was only letting myself down by not going.
I really sympathize and you are doing great and it will all be over and home again in no time. 
You won't need it but "Good Luck" (((Hugs)))


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I think that the shock of staying on her medication may have been too much for her.


A couple of years ago my wife worked with a young lad who’s an epileptic. He was on medication to control it and then one day told his colleagues that as he’d not had a seizure for a long time had concluded he didn’t need the medication. He stopped taking it, without consulting his GP, and sure enough he starting having seizures again.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. 6.8 @ 7.42


----------



## HenryBennett

Well, I’ve stuffed my planned walk today. 
With the lighter mornings I do 10 to 15 minutes exercise before cooking breakfast then go for a walk before lunch.
Coming up to the end of the tax year I’m reviewing my pension investments. Went online to give instructions and received an email back - “computer says NO, please phone.” After a long telecon I had a light bite, but it’s now raining and forecast to continue for a couple of hours. 
Exercise bike it is


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 05:55

A late check in as I had a load of work arrive that needed to be out the door by 16:00 so been busy!


----------



## Lanny

Just back & have a nice hot cuppa tea! Had to wait 40 minutes outside afterwards for a taxi home & froze: taxi was VERY busy as it also happened to be younger kids finished school time that parents have contracts to their kids taken home from school! It’s very windy & cold today but, thank goodness, no rain!

Aw! That was a lovely cuppa to warm my cockles & I’ll make another one!


----------



## freesia

rosalindb said:


> The thin about low fat yogurt is that when the fat in taken out it is replaced by sugat


Try Skyr yoghurt. Fat free, only 4g carbs per 100g. Very creamy and nice


----------



## freesia

Leadinglights said:


> Never played it, why do you ask?
> I have never seen duvet covers with zips but I can imagine they would be expensive. At least by zipping them up in the washing machine would stop everything else ending up inside it.
> Sorry you had a bad day yesterday.


Have you tried just buttoning them back up before washing? Nothing gets stuck in then


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning again. I decided that Missy and I needed a change of scenery so I drove down to the lake for our walk.
> 
> View attachment 16535


Looks beautiful @Michael12421


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Try Skyr yoghurt. Fat free, only 4g carbs per 100g. Very creamy and nice


Set my pedant loose with this one! 

Skyr isn't a yoghurt but is rather a fermented cheese. Which sounds disgusting and is why it's marketed here as a sort of yoghurt.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Set my pedant loose with this one!
> 
> Skyr isn't a yoghurt but is rather a fermented cheese. Which sounds disgusting and is why it's marketed here as a sort of yoghurt.


I didn't know that. Tastes good for fermented cheese


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> Try Skyr yoghurt. Fat free, only 4g carbs per 100g. Very creamy and nice


AsDA have a quark product which is also nice and creamy 5.1g carb per 150 g pot, low fat high protein, I have had white choc, raspberry and blueberry. (Kvarg), Also had protein yoghurt from ALDI also low carb.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 8.3 for me today which is a move in the right direction but my 2 units of Levemir last night don't seem to have done as much as I would have expected.
> 
> @merrymunky How about some Nature Valley Protein bars? One bar is just under 10g carbs and they are quite satisfying and a great "grab and go" breakfast for a busy Mum like yourself. I think they are OK for vegetarians.
> 
> @Leaderofthecats
> Exercise will lower your BG levels up to 48 hours afterwards and if you did an intensive workout on the BS, which it sounds like you did, that may well be contributing to the lowering of your levels. Good sleep is also very important in reducing your levels, so whilst I am not saying that rehydrating hasn't done some good, the exercise will probably have been a bigger factor than you imagine. And getting some sleep now will help too although you will be unlikely to get undisturbed sleep with all that fluid i your body. Do go steady on the fluids because as Google has informed you, there is an optimum level and more can be as bad as less.
> 
> @eggyg
> Many congrats on your gingernut derived House Special. I agree that you should feel guilty even mentioning it when some of us are struggling just to get into range and it's even more insulting that you indulged in a biscuit to achieve it. Have you no shame!!
> 
> @Gwynn
> Pleased to hear your wife is getting over her disappointment. Hope today is better for both of you. Get some fluids and calories into you and stop worrying about macro nutrient levels or even BG levels at least for a few days.... Take some time out for your own mental health and just treat yourself to whatever you fancy today..... in fact listen to your body because at the moment it is telling you it needs more calories.... you can't keep losing weight. It will not cause irreparable damage, I can assure you, to eat more carbs, protein and fat for a few days..... in essence, just more food!! If you didn't have a BG meter and all the apps to record your food you would have no idea what you were eating.
> 
> Have a chill day and that is an order from Dr Barbara here!


Nope! No shame at all!


----------



## Spozkins

I got vegan oykos  yoghurt from morrisons last week and it has shaved chocolate in - one of the nicest yoghurts I've had, soooooo creamy and low carb.

Also my bloods still bein naughty. Spot on control yesterday then today sky high despite a walk and low carbs. Definitely  hormonal though and I wanna eat my body weight. The horror


----------



## Kaylz

Spozkins said:


> one of the nicest yoghurts I've had, soooooo creamy and low carb.


looking at the nutrition, many wouldn't define it as low carb by their standards lol xx


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I overdid the water drinking. 
I didn't realise it would be so ridiculously easy to over do that. 

BS was down to 7.2 mmol/L before sleeping but I ate Cup-a-Soup and two Oatcakes with cheese before bed and waking BS was 8.6, 9.0

It's gone up to 10.0 now even though I haven't eaten for hours, so I'm having an Oatcake with Marmite, houmus and peanut butter on for extra sodium, a small banana for potassium, and a Purition shake. 

I'm not feeling much worse than usual really though, and my rather astonished digestive system seems to be settling down now. Just taking it easy today.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Skyr is top tier ersatz yoghurt, imo.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I added a boiled egg with salt on and a slice of cheese, for an extra protein and sodium boost - and since I missed breakfast and feel like eating everything incredibly slowly so haven't got round to drinking my Purition shake yet.  

I'm feeling as bit better as time goes on.


----------



## Spozkins

Kaylz said:


> looking at the nutrition, many wouldn't define it as low carb by their standards lol xx


I'd class 10 carbs for a portion as low carb. For non dairy yoghurts its probably the lowest I've found. I appreciate not everybody is lactose intolerant though so I'm not sure what typical yoghurt would be.


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Aw! That was a lovely cuppa to warm my cockles & I’ll make another one!


Glad everything went ok Lanny except the taxi wait, never mind if you PM me I got something to warm your cock ulls.
 Teds back. xx


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Nope! No shame at all!


And we love you all the more for that!


----------



## Lanny

23:09 BS 8.2  Pretty happy with that as going to bed on BS 16.5 at 15:31 after the stress & 2 cups of tea with milk & honey with late basal took a leap of faith: I delayed my basal by 3 hours until after the vaccine as I didn’t want ANY hypo risks AT ALL; knew a lot of that over 16 reading was stress which had gone & I didn’t bolus at all to correct, giving it the full basal back up to +4, the 4 I took off 12 hours earlier, & conked out more or less straight away for basal to slowly do its thing! If there’s one thing that’s been hammered into me, & I DO hope it sticks, is that my state of neuropathy being ever lurking around the corner rapid changes of BS is BAD & especially so if it’s going down fast, not necessarily hypo territory: a paradigm shift as I’ve been battling for most of this CV year to keep BS down & get high readings down as soon as possible; have to readjust & go the slow & steady route now as rapidly dropping BS & neuropathy is a VERY painful combo!

Just finished eating breakfast & fancied something hot, as it’s blowing a gale out there now with lashing rain, & had a prawn curry with broccoli rice, YUM!  No signs of vaccine side effects yet but, maybe gone unnoticed in the general hubbub of my tingles especially since I asked for it on my right arm instead of the usual left so, there’s one side, my left, that I can sleep comfortably on: the right side is where the tingles are & I woke up yesterday in SUCH discomfort because I’d been sleeping on that side; slept on my left & I wake up much less uncomfortably! Can’t avoid the occasional turn back to the right, though but, soon turned back to the left in my sleep as I was aware of it without waking up!

I haven’t been into town at all for a year now & going through it to get to the other side of the town to the Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre, where my Health Centre is doing the vaccines, I saw how sadly dilapidated it looked as a lot of small businesses had closed down & what this year has cost to some people! That journey there & back through the town really brought that home to me at the sight of all those businesses that didn’t survive the pandemic!  It’s still going to be a long slow recovery for everyone even after the vaccinations!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

11.1 this morning. Booooooo


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me. It looks grey and wet outside.


----------



## Gwynn

Tuesday was a day from hell as my wife was so upset. That upset me very much and I basically stopped eating. Obviously my weight dropped. Yesterday things were so much better for my wife. I felt better too and took the advice from members here to treat myself food wise. I ate a huge amount (for me) and my weight this morning has increased which is what I have been looking for. I just need to find the right balance point for weight maintenance.

Along with all of this food craziness and stress I expected my BG to be all over the place. But it wasn't. The last 2 days readings were 5.3, 5.5, 5.1, 5.6

And this mornings reading 5.2  

Today I have a telephone appointment with the consultant who misdiagnosed me as a type 1, gave me insulin to inject, and no information.

Still, that is better than the GP who completely missed obvious symptoms of a brain tumour for years. It was an optician who sussed it in the end and a brilliant consultant who operated and saved my life.

But why are so many doctors and consultants very poor at analysis and just go for the obvious. Why do some seem incapable of really listening to their patients? Is it because they hear so many unhappy, upset, in pain people every day that they sometimes switch off.

My expectations for the telephone appointment this morning are zero, possibly less than zero. (They never cease to disappoint.)

On a more positive note I did have one brilliant doctor for a few years who always probed and analysed beyond the obvious. So great medical professionals do exist.

On a slighly different note from that, I have found the exact opposite with the nurses who I have always found to be compassionate and effective (and very hard working)

Rant (sort of) over.

Nearly time to put the bins out


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.7 for me looks like it’s going to be another lovely spring day


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.5 for me today, so looks like I didn’t need an oatcake after all, ah well. 

Hope the day is kind to everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Gwynn 

Glad to hear things are getting better for you both as your wife is feeling better after her disappointment about the meds! I know from other family members with schizophrenia what a battle it is to continue to take meds: it’s an unconscious, easy, slippery path as the meds make them feel better & normal; it’s easy to start missing the odd dose here & there that starts the slide down! It’s very tough for their families & one sibling having gone down that slippery slope before, uses that thought, of what the spouse & children go through, to stop the temptation of stopping medication, stop & reflect on accepting the fact that it’s the medication that keeps them well! The close immediate family has now become part of the armour in that ever present fight for mental health!


----------



## Lanny

06:32 BS 5.5  Ok but, need to start dialling back a smidge on the bolus! Had another snooze after breakfast & now if, & it’s a BIG if, I can stay awake for the rest of the day I’m now back in sync with a normal pattern?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 9.3 for me after i went to bed on 6.1 again. Hovered just out of target all night again. I just can't get to grips with the basal. If i up it by half a unit i have loads of hypos, if i stay as i am i'm out of target all night   .
Two more days until the weekend. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning everyone,  6 for me today. I am so grateful for the alarms on my Libre 2 and now training myself to sleep through the night and not check every two hours in case I have a hypo. 

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 and 2nd jab due today. Have a very sore throat and am wondering if that will affect them doing it, wouldn’t have thought so but am not sure. Think I will ask on our WhatsApp work group as I know some of the doctors are on it.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS and glad yesterday was a better day x
@Lanny glad all went well for your jab x
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning.

Yesterday Royal Mail failed for the third time to deliver a parcel even though I was in and have been in each time they supposedly try but don’t bother ringing the doorbell; 2 policemen turned up at my door just as I was about to start work because they were carrying out a welfare check based on the report I’d made last week and didn’t know it’s already being dealt with by SOIT; GP phoned three times whilst I was on the phone with work and finally left a voicemail having a go at me for not being available for our phone appointment. Only issue being that nobody told me about it.

Oh and awake at 3am this morning.

BP yesterday averaged out at 149/96 so still into hypertension. Guess that it’s going to be time to add another tablet into the mix soon.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> But why are so many doctors and consultants very poor at analysis and just go for the obvious. Why do some seem incapable of really listening to their patients? Is it because they hear so many unhappy, upset, in pain people every day that they sometimes switch off.


All your observations, to me, are entirely justified. Maybe it’s time pressure. A GP appointment is limited to 10 minutes, which includes looking up your medical records whilst asking “How are you?” The speed of life has increased exponentially through the 20th Century.

More people than ever before have access to medical care but it seems that makes it difficult to deliver a 1st class service at all times and across the board.

I‘m so pleased though to read the positive parts of your update.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn congratulations on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

Apparently, some GPs earn shedloads so I guess they’re in it for the cash and forget that their actions can severely affect people’s lives @Gwynn. Hopefully they’re the minority. I’m glad to hear things have settled down at home.

More sunshine! Weather, you’re spoiling us.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today.   
Well done @Gwynn  on your HS.

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.3 I can hear the birds singing but in an hour a neighbour 2 doors down will start his blooming stone cutter and drown out the birds. Why do some people constantly build I don't know what they are building but it has been going on for ages, perhaps he just starts the cutter for the fun of annoying me   .


----------



## Lanny

Maca44 said:


> 4.3 I can hear the birds singing but in an hour a neighbour 2 doors down will start his blooming stone cutter and drown out the birds. Why do some people constantly build I don't know what they are building but it has been going on for ages, perhaps he just starts the cutter for the fun of annoying me   .


There’s been a surfeit of THAT around here for a year now: people doing SOMETHING in the boredom of lockdown; was annoying to start with but, become background white noise now in the main UNLESS it gets excessive which it HAS done at times & I’m trying to sleep!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, haven’t had one of those for ages.


----------



## Lanny

Well done & congratulations on your HS @Robin


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @Robin


----------



## Michael12421

congratulations on your HS @Robin


----------



## Kaylz

Spozkins said:


> I'd class 10 carbs for a portion as low carb. For non dairy yoghurts its probably the lowest I've found. I appreciate not everybody is lactose intolerant though so I'm not sure what typical yoghurt would be.


It wasn't a criticism but there are those on the forum that would give it the "that's half my daily allowance", the reason Greek yoghurt is suggested a lot is because it is generally around 5g carbs per 100g, some as low as 3g carbs xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A disappointing 6.3, insomuch as my BG was exactly the same as Tuesday night, had a ginger nut, and didn’t get a HS like yesterday! I was up 20 minutes later and wore different PJs, that must be it! Having a walk later and will incorporate a visit to daughter number 3 and baby Zara.  Haven’t been in their house since her birthday last September so haven’t seen the nursery furniture we bought them! Have a good day. 
Congratulations @Gwynn and @Robin on your HSs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. A round 6.0 for me today


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> 11.1 this morning. Booooooo


11.1 is better than 12.4 so Yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Congrats to those who have had HS's today!

I was 7.7 when I woke, took a Lift (don't judge, I nosedive as soon as I swing my legs out the bed!), 20 minutes later was 6.5 so had another lift for safety sake, just short of an hour later before breakfast and I was 5.4 so right call on the Lifts, had 2 more then bolused for breakfast, in a **** it mood and accept full responsibility for any high readings I may have but I can't face lows today

On the duvet front, one seller wants £90 per double! That would leave me £50 for a fortnight and nothing after I'd bought tea's, dinners and breakfast, I like the look of the Koa duvet, it has a zip down the middle which I could cope with, think that was £70 though, if my hands weren't the way they are I could do my own but there's no way I could unpick stitching, mum's arthritis in her hands wouldn't allow her to do it either, why do things that would make life that little bit easier cost so much!   
xx


----------



## Spozkins

Happy Thursday all,  3.4 this morning here.


----------



## rebrascora

Very, VERY happy to report a 4.9 this morning! Not only that but I had a flat horizontal line on my graph for most of the night once it came down from 13.9 at bedtime!.... Crazy since I had a low carb meal of a best quality quarter pounder with mushrooms and salad for supper and I injected a couple of units for it.  I made 2 rather risky decisions..... There was only 2.5 units of Levemir left in my cartridge so I injected it all rather than waste the extra half a unit (very stupid I know) and then I shot myself a 2.5 unit correction of Fiasp before bed. Can't believe the beautiful straight line I got AND how well I slept.

Congratulations to @Robin and @Gwynn on your House Specials. 

I am so happy to hear you relaxed a bit with your eating yesterday Gwynn and weight has increased a bit and that your wife is a little better. Hope the phone consultation goes better than you expect. I struggled to get on the same wavelength with my consultant initially but I think we are starting to understand each other more now. It can't be easy to suss people in a 10 min time slot or remember the exact circumstances of your last discussion 3 or 6 months ago, even after reading the notes.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Robin and @Gwynn - shuffle along and make some space as I'm joining you on the HS step at 07:04 this morning


----------



## rebrascora

Well done @adrian1der to make a trio of Specials this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Ooh er! The House Specials are stacking up nicely this morning! 

Congratulations on your HS @adrian1der 

Now watch it that you three don’t fall off that tightly packed step now!


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn and @adrian1der well done on your HS's


----------



## eggyg

Congrats @adrian1der on making a forum hat trick.


----------



## Gwynn

A quick update. Just had a call from the consultant. Finally someone who spoke clearly that I could understand. All ok, but then we know that. Possible explanation of the initial problem...an inflamed pancreas, but still no one knows. Definitely not type 1. There is no definitive test for type 2 apparently (update: yes there is but they are not willing to do one), so they will continue to monitor my HbA1c every 3 months. Discharged from the hospital team and passed back to the GP.

The consultant was initially very surprised that I was on no diabetic medication. Odd that because the GP knows and the practice diabetic nurses know and the extensive care team know, but no one talks to anyone else...not even digitally.

I think overall that was a sensible and successful consultation. Happy.

Wife has not got up yet! I always get up at 4am. I hope she wakes in a good frame of mind.


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats to the HS triplets today!


----------



## Ditto

Happy Thorsday peoples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is wet underfoot here in Trafford. My white Hyacinths are out, very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just watched Resident Alien and The Terror. You can't beat a good prog. I thought I'd be lost since I've finished all The Sopranos but there's still gripping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.8 @ 7.05 and struggling with SlimFast.


----------



## Bexlee

11.1 at 5am. Corrected and 6.8 at 730. Went to bed on a 6.2. No actual idea. Omelette and salad for tea!

stressful time with work maybe. 1 more day and it’s the Easter holidays 

Well done on all the house specials.
Have a good day


----------



## Inamuddle

Good Morning, I have had a rough few days and was 14 this morning, I know, its really getting to me now. Waiting for some more blood tests. Rest of day is fairl stable and normal, have tried so many things, if I increase my night time dose, I get more hypos during the day. It was getting better with 9 in the morning so no idea what has changed.

Had appointment at the hospital eye clinic and am finally on the waiting list for the cataract operation. Was asked did I want a local or a general anesthetic?


----------



## Robin

Inamuddle said:


> Good Morning, I have had a rough few days and was 14 this morning, I know, its really getting to me now. Waiting for some more blood tests. Rest of day is fairl stable and normal, have tried so many things, if I increase my night time dose, I get more hypos during the day. It was getting better with 9 in the morning so no idea what has changed.
> 
> Had appointment at the hospital eye clinic and am finally on the waiting list for the cataract operation. Was asked did I want a local or a general anesthetic?


What basal are you using? I had to switch to Levemir, which only lasts about 12 hours for me, so I could split it. My problem was needing less at night than during the day, but it should work the other way round too.


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle I agree with @Robin. If I remember correctly you are using Toujeo which has a very long lasting profile and you would likely be better with a more flexible shorter acting basal like Levemir where you can easily adjust your day and nighttime doses to suit your body and circumstances. I absolutely could not manage on a longer acting basal and I can't tell you what a difference it makes having a basal insulin and dose which works for you. I know I have had to tweak mine a lot recently but when you get it right it makes the world of difference. Everything just suddenly makes sense and it is such a relief because you start to doubt your ability to carb count and calculate correction doses because they just don't seem to work and nothing you try has the desired effect. 
Robin and I seem to have very similar systems and we both need minimal insulin during the night but have a surge of glucose in the morning that needs extra insulin. A long acting basal just wouldn't suit us and whilst I have chopped and changed a bit with my quick acting insulin, I would fight tooth and nail if they ever tried to change my Levemir.


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle Just to be clear, you have every right to ask to try a different insulin but you may need to push for it. I can't remember if you are being treated through a specialist clinic or just by a DN at your practice but if you don't get any satisfaction it might be worth contacting the helpline here to see if they can help. 
There is no harm in trying something different even if it turns out the Levemir doesn't work for you either. It may be that a pump is what you need, but good diabetes management is all about experimenting and finding the best fit for you and your Health Care Professionals are there to support you with that, not hamper you. Put them on the spot and ask why they won't change it, if they refuse. I have a feeling you will find it difficult, as I do, to fight your corner, especially with someone in authority but you have to live with your diabetes everyday and you need the right tools to do it. It is their job to help you do that.


----------



## SB2015

Hi @Inamuddle 
I am another fan of Levemir for a Basal.  Like @Robin i needed less at night and more during the day.  Using Levemir I was able to split my dose and reduce one without impacting the other.  I hope that you can get things sorted.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning and not sure why.  Some more tweaks to do on the new pump and more questions, which they always seem happy to answer.

Sunny but cold here.  Choir then a bit of a walk to the shops.  I love this weather.


----------



## SB2015

Congrats on the HS @Robin, @adrian1der and @Gwynn 

Have a good day All


----------



## KARNAK

Good day 5.7 and a bollocking off the DN with my latest review, HbA1c is 29 down from 32
last time. I asked her if I`m cured she said you`ll be the first one, as we speak the DSN has been 
on the phone on one and wondering why I haven`t got the Libre, thought had crossed my mind too.

Congratulations to the 3 Musket queers on HS

@Robin, @Gwynn, @adrian1der take a bow.

Take care stay safe folks and {{{HUGS}}} to everyone no reason needed.


----------



## Kaylz

Argh! I have a VERY temperamental Echo pen just now! 3 days in a row it decides to just show 2 dashes after bolusing for dinner, every day been fine after breakfast and tea though! Sorry! Just a tad irritating and to top it off dinner one was a bleeder    xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Argh! I have a VERY temperamental Echo pen just now! 3 days in a row it decides to just show 2 dashes after bolusing for dinner, every day been fine after breakfast and tea though! Sorry! Just a tad irritating and to top it off dinner one was a bleeder    xx


Sounds like the battery may be getting tired.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> The consultant was initially very surprised that I was on no diabetic medication. Odd that because the GP knows and the practice diabetic nurses know and the extensive care team know, but no one talks to anyone else...not even digitally.
> 
> I think overall that was a sensible and successful consultation. Happy.


A wodge of good news in your post

As regards no one talking to anyone else I think we all talk about “THE NHS” but it varies so much and is such an enormous organisation, it’s a wonder it works at all, and in fact works very well most of the time. Sometimes everyone who needs to has access to all your information and on other occasions you wonder if your records exist! It can be so frustrating.

This time last year I was in hospital for 9 days and was discharged with a thick envelope to be given to GP asap. It took a few days for them to phone to say I needed to see my GP. No hurry! When I saw him, he looked at me and said, “So, what can I do for you today?” I had to prompt him to look at the paperwork from the hospital. 
And yet on a subsequent telephone consultation he was able and willing to look on his computer for blood test results he’d not received by post.

I hope I’m right though in detecting that the trajectory for you and your wife is upwards.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Sounds like the battery may be getting tired.


Yeah I know, my old one did it periodically as well but didn't give  up on it until the bit that holds the cartridge snapped lol, current one isn't even 2 years in use and pretty sure it's supposed to be at least 3 years the battery lasts xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

This morning
3.8 waking
13.9 bedtime

Wed
8.4 waking
8.0 bedtime 

Tue
7.5 waking
8.3 bedtime

Mon 22/3
4.3 waking
7.4 bedtime 21/3


----------



## Leadinglights

HenryBennett said:


> A wodge of good news in your post
> 
> As regards no one talking to anyone else I think we all talk about “THE NHS” but it varies so much and is such an enormous organisation, it’s a wonder it works at all, and in fact works very well most of the time. Sometimes everyone who needs to has access to all your information and on other occasions you wonder if your records exist! It can be so frustrating.
> 
> This time last year I was in hospital for 9 days and was discharged with a thick envelope to be given to GP asap. It took a few days for them to phone to say I needed to see my GP. No hurry! When I saw him, he looked at me and said, “So, what can I do for you today?” I had to prompt him to look at the paperwork from the hospital.
> And yet on a subsequent telephone consultation he was able and willing to look on his computer for blood test results he’d not received by post.
> 
> I hope I’m right though in detecting that the trajectory for you and your wife is upwards.


You are right it is such a massive organisation and is really only getting to grips (in some areas) with up to date technology so moving things on-line has been a massive challenge. The infra structure was just not there to allow cross speciality communication in a timely way. You often heard the phrase 'we're waiting for' which stopped people being moved on to the next step.
I was amazed that my daughter (a doctor) was expected to use her own mobile phone for hospital work.
But equally I have been impressed by the speed things can sometimes happen. My OH say the doctor on Monday and got a call from the specialist on Tuesday, yes next day!!!!


----------



## Leaderofthecats

8.7 mmol/L, which for me is acceptable right now. It was 11 mmol/L at bed, 2 hours after eating and 1 hour after some trampolining. 
It's the first time it's dropped while I'm asleep. 

 It's not actively tipping down outside and it's still light,  so I might have a walk.

I hope you're all well, today.


----------



## EllsBells

Leaderofthecats said:


> 8.7 mmol/L, which for me is acceptable right now. It was 11 mmol/L at bed, 2 hours after eating and 1 hour after some trampolining.
> It's the first time it's dropped while I'm asleep.
> 
> It's not actively tipping down outside and it's still light,  so I might have a walk.
> 
> I hope you're all well, today.


My first few weeks of testing -- I couldn't work out why my numbers didn't fall overnight. Then I learned from this site that your fasting reading is often the last number to go down - my theory is that your pancreas is so used to having to do so much extra work that it takes a while to realise you're now actively trying to help it! As you get more control across the days, you'll see fasting numbers come down of their own accord. You're doing great as you're getting into single figures.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Thankyou


----------



## KARNAK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I know, my old one did it periodically as well but didn't give  up on it until the bit that holds the cartridge snapped lol, current one isn't even 2 years in use and pretty sure it's supposed to be at least 3 years the battery lasts xx


I got a few left from the vibrator if any good Kaylz.


----------



## Lanny

22:24 BS 5.4  A smile only for the BS as I’m SO sore, stiff & feel ROTTEN & only up because I need to eat! By about 10am was when the side effects started to kick in & my BS started rising 10:05 BS 12.5 2 hours & 2 minutes after breakfast when it was just BS 6.2 at 07:59 before! I gave it a very cautious correction of 4 units NR when I would normally have given it double that before my paradigm shift in slow & steady instead of fast, tested again at 13:01 BS 9.8 after I’d had my meds & then, feeling rotten, I threw in the towel & decided to try & sleep though the worst of it! Put in LR an hour late, to see where my BS would be, & dithered about increasing the dose a bit but, in the end didn’t & just accept & correct later when I get up if it’s high: surprisingly low; thank goodness I didn’t increase the dose!

It was a tough battle to sleep through it when the side effects were REALLY ramping up & it was definitely a case of “Sleep Is A Battlefield” as my arm, & my while right side, got very swollen, achey & sore: I slept on my left & actually woke instantly in pain when I rolled over onto my right & roll back; my breathing got quite bad for a bit & I pulled down the 2nd pillow fully & slept on 2 pillows! 

I wake now with my arm still very swollen & my right neck & ear are a bit tender as in a bad cold! But, breathing is ok, thank goodness, as it got quite bad there for a bit & hopefully I’m over the mountain peak of side effects now & on the downslope where it starts getting easier as I come down from the mountain?  In my mind that’s how I’ve always thought of fighting bad colds, especially in my young childhood when my asthma got REALLY bad: climbing different shaped mountains of sheer hard labour as my symptoms got worse & I’d be holding on & waiting to go over the peak, to feel the change once I got on the downslope; could NEVER say when I was actually AT the peak, the worst, until afterwards when the change would be miraculous & I knew the worst was over! Each illness was a different mountain: some were wide & shallow that wasn’t such such a hard struggle; the worst ones were narrow & steep that took a herioc struggle to get up & over that peak!

Oops!  I didn’t know I was going to say all that! A poor doctor in hospital got that above speech about mountain climbing once when he rather innocently asked me if I wanted any painkillers explaining that I needed to be clear headed to know where I was at on the mountain! He didn’t bat an eyelid: must have heard ALL SORTS from patients! Just said rather meekly “OK, then no painkillers” & walked away!

I’ll stop now as the eruptions from my stomach, grumbling for food, are getting volcanically seismic now!


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> paradigm shift


I had one of them once Lanny but there wasn`t any f in it, don`t know if that makes any difference?

Honestly so sorry about the grief you are going through, stay strong for all of us on the forum we love you
and look forward to your daily book sorry meant post.

Take care stay safe Lanny a kiss to help you through the day. XXX


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for the second day.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 today.

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## merrymunky

Maca44 said:


> 11.1 is better than 12.4 so Yaaaaaaaaay


Don’t speak too soon...
Woke to a 15.2. How? I’m gutted.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. 5.1 this morning

I may try to do an 'at home' glucose tolerance test sometime in the near future. Could be fascinating and may point further towards me not being diabetic (or otherwise).

The NHS is brilliant when you get it focussed and moving and impossibly dreadful at other times. They saved my life and gave me gack quality of life when I suffered from a brain tumour. But only after being 'switched on'. I suffered years of what can only be described as incompetence first, but once they were 'switched on' they were superb.

I agree that it is a vast vast instiution. I am sure I wouldn't know where to begin to get it to be able to change, let alone do any actual changes.

The sad thing is that when the NHS is not 'switched on' then it can cause unintentional terrible harm and suffering.

I guess the secret is getting someone to actually listen and act.

Things are better, but difficult with my wife. Her life is just a shell of what it could be and because of that, so is mine. At times it overwhelms me. But I soldier on. She didn't ask for her illness but has to somehow cope. She generally copes by mostly ignoring it or blaming anyone and everyone else for anything she feels is wrong (which is pretty much most of everything)

It is such a shame because underneath her illness there exists a really lovely, happy, outgoing, positive, active, able person. Perhaps one day she will return to me.

Sorry, sad reflection over.

Ohhh, now its started to pour down outside. I was going to go for a walk too. Sometimes I ferl like I am Charlie Brown with that rain cloud over my head. ☹


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> Don’t speak too soon...
> Woke to a 15.2. How? I’m gutted.


Should have kept my mouth shut, I wonder what gave the rise   .
Boooooooooooo


----------



## Maca44

3.9 for me lots of Pork yesterday quite low carbs at the end of the day will have a few more today, carbs not Pork.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> The sad thing is that when the NHS is not 'switched on' then it can cause unintentional terrible harm and suffering.
> 
> I guess the secret is getting someone to actually listen and act.


Yes, for emergencies the NHS is extremely good, but day to day it’s overwhelmed, especially with the pandemic. I guess too that the lockdowns have had an adverse effect on you and your wife. It’s hard and I wish I could help.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 

Day off today. Was planning on getting up early and going on a 20 mile stroll but it’s been raining since before I woke up and looks set to be chucking it down all day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very flummoxed Eggy. 8.1! Of course I washed my hands again and tried a different finger, 8.2!  Even checked my basal pen to make sure that if I did inject last night, I did, and the correct amount.  I suppose in the last 10.5 years I’ve had that sort of number on waking but I honestly can’t remember when, maybe before I was on insulin. I was a low 5.9 before bed, really, really didn’t want to eat anything but decided on one ginger nut, Mr Eggy suggested two but I couldn’t face it. Looks like he was right, I’ve obviously gone low and had a liver dump, or that pesky DF along with Dawn paid me a visit. Ah well, it is what it is and it’ll all come out in the wash I’m sure. There’s worse things to worry about.

@Lanny hope you feel better soon, I felt rubbish for about 48 hours after my jab then was absolutely fine and my BGs stayed stable.
@Gwynn I feel for you and your wife, I have no experience at all of what you are going through but I can imagine how difficult it must be. All I can offer you is a virtual hug and some of my inner strength.

Have a fab Friday everyone, weather is pretty rotten here, never mind it’s “do the ironing whilst watching rubbish telly” day.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning Friday 7.1 where did that come from


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.4 this morning. So glad its friday.


----------



## Gwynn

You know this is the only place I get any kindness and support from right now. My wife cannot cope with anyone coming to the house (no friends left now) and so I have been isolated way longer than people in lockdown, and we know how hard that has been on many.

I guess this may ge a bit of a 'down' day

Except, there are good bits too. I feel well. My BG is always good. I have lost lots of weight. Food now tastes great. I have lots of energy. I have somewhere to sleep, eat, cook. I have clean clothes, running fresh water, central heating that works. And it doesn't rain indoors (it did when we first bought the house)

I need to concentrate on the blessings today and not mourn the losses or fear the unknown future.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me again.   

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.4 today with a very sore arm after second jab yesterday. Off shopping within the hour and then taking Misty to the vet. She is having trouble keeping one of her eyes open. She has a lump on her eyelid so am assuming it is that that is irritating her but will see what they say. She has a few other lumps as well which I know is common in older dogs but will get them to check them as well.
@Gwynn you're doing a grand job in such a hard situation and our thoughts are definitely with you. Working in the NHS I would say that we all do our very best and would say that in our surgery alone we have 17,000 patients between 12 doctors, they work so hard and at present are also fitting in vaccination clinics on top of their already really long and busy days. I had a lady on the phone to me the other day ranting because she hadn’t had an ENT appointment for her daughter, when I checked her notes she had only been referred 2 weeks before and every referral is done and sent within 48 hours. She did not listen to me explaining the wait times at present and why. That’s not to say things don’t get missed etc but we all only want the very best for everyone!!
Anyway have a good day all xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.9 today, after a very flat line all night. 
I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn We’re here for you


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Today's excitement is s trip to the vampires. Going to get there hopefully before the queues build up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Just thought I’d pop back on to let you know I’ve just had a text inviting me for my second jab....tomorrow! It’s only six weeks since my first, so well chuffed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Late again due to “service temporarily unavailable”

Another chilly day here, had to put the heating on for an hour last night which we haven’t needed for around 2 weeks now!

Well Echo pen was still showing 2 dashes after blousing for tea last night but has corrected itself by the time I’d done my breakfast bolus

It’s a 7.3 for me this morning

Not that anyone’s interested but may have found the type of duvet cover I’m after for £40, just waiting on a reply for the seller, yes still expensive but would really make things just that little bit easier on me xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Late again due to “service temporarily unavailable”


Yes, I couldn’t move pages for 20 mins just after I posted.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Yes, I couldn’t move pages for 20 mins just after I posted.


It's getting a tad irritating, I like routine! LOL xx


----------



## Gruers

8.8 today which is down from yesterday’s 9.5 but both still rubbish, must do better
Have a good day everyone but it’ll be wet today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

Woohoo @Kaylz - I’m interested! You’d think a duvet cover with zips’d be popular, especially with an aging / arthritic population. And they sound man-friendly  - with zips, even my OH could manage to change the bed once in a while LOL.

@Gwynn Sending (((hugs))).

I wish there was more than just clapping on our doorsteps @SueEK for all the brilliant people like you that are working so hard atm. I can’t fault my local surgery or my local hospitals.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today, after a long lie-in, too snug and comfortable to move, with the wind howling outside


----------



## Lanny

Oh! I DO apologise for being such a Little Miss Miserable earlier!  What a difference a few hours make & I can feel the difference as I’m over the peak & on the downslope: arm is still sore but, right neck & ear is almost back to normal; BS has actually needed a close eye kept on it as I dropped to BS 4.9 just before my 2nd meal of the day so, reduced bolus & still ended up with BS 7.0 2 hours later! Had some raspberry syrup cordial & it’s sitting at 08:39 BS 6.6 done live as I post because I’m about to cook & eat my 3rd meal of the day! Eating a bit close together, I’l afraid, to stop BS dropping too low! I wonder if it’s a lowering BS kind of effect that this vaccine is having on me like alcohol: too busy making antibodies to trickle out as much blood sugar as usual? 

It’s a bit late but, here’s Little Miss Mountain Climber wishing you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve got a bit more movement now & less stiff!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Yes, I couldn’t move pages for 20 mins just after I posted.





Kaylz said:


> It's getting a tad irritating, I like routine! LOL xx


I too had this this morning!


----------



## Gwynn

It may sound like I have it in for the NHS SueEK but in fact I really appreciate not just 'it' but everyone who works in 'it'. I do think they work very hard too. But the nurs3s 8n 0articular seem to be very good and their job is difficult and at times probably unpleasant.

I decided to stop moaning and go out. It stopped raining!!! Very cold out though. Made me appreciate the warm house even more! I enjoyed getting out too.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Woohoo @Kaylz - I’m interested! You’d think a duvet cover with zips’d be popular, especially with an aging / arthritic population. And they sound man-friendly  - with zips, even my OH could manage to change the bed once in a while LOL.


They seem to be more readily available in the US and Australia from my searches, one seller told me they sold mainly to folk with mobility issues for £90! I see that as robbing those that are already suffering! Could make one myself if my hands could take it much cheaper! Ok the lead I have is only available in 3 colours but I couldn't care less! LOL xx


----------



## RirisR

sunny day, expecting showers, well its nearly April
a straight 7 for me this morning how does one get
down lower than 6 is what I wonder any suggestions peeps ?


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I too had this this morning!


It's so annoying! Been happening a lot at that time lately xx


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> It may sound like I have it in for the NHS SueEK but in fact I really appreciate not just 'it' but everyone who works in 'it'. I do think they work very hard too. But the nurs3s 8n 0articular seem to be very good and their job is difficult and at times probably unpleasant.
> 
> I decided to stop moaning and go out. It stopped raining!!! Very cold out though. Made me appreciate the warm house even more! I enjoyed getting out too.


I totally get what you are saying, there’s probably none of us that haven’t had some issue with a GP or hospital, I certainly have over a number of previous medical problems and my DN is pretty rubbish at the mo. I simply wanted to say what I see when I’m at work and it wasn’t a criticism of your opinion. 
Glad you managed to get out for a walk. Xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Polishing my halo with a 5.2 this morning.

Though mostly it’s cheating because it’s Control IQ on my pump sorting things out overnight that has completely changed my waking levels.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it's 4.9 again for me but only because I woke a couple of hours earlier and stuck in a 2 unit correction for a 9.5. Graph shows a lovely flat horizontal line all night but sadly along the top of my range. Still my TIR is showing 91% today for the past 7 days and just 1% below target range which is probably my best result ever for hypos, so I shouldn't complain too much about being high. Things seem to be settling which is the important thing and the last few days I have timed my insulin and breakfast perfectly and not even had a blip on my graph for 30g carbs or FOTF. Don't you love it when things work well! It just changes your whole outlook on the day. The odd thing is that I am trying less hard but getting that basal dose right really makes such a difference!

@Gwynn Good on you for focusing on the positives. Sending virtual (((HUGS))) too.

@SB2015 Congrats on your HS even if you did post it on the wrong thread!!

@merrymunky Didn't you have Covid around Christmas time? I wonder if that has adversely impacted your levels as it has with many people or if you have had your vaccine recently, that has also been causing some of us high levels for quite some time.... ie weeks afterwards. If you are doing all the right things with your diet then it might be time to speak to your HCP about a plan of action particularly when your fasting levels are going up into the mid teens. Hope you can get something sorted to help.


----------



## rebrascora

@everydayupsanddowns Congrats to your Tslim on getting you an HS!


----------



## SB2015

5.2 !!,  now posted in the correct thread. Thanks  @rebrascora   .  Like @everydayupsanddowns i feel it is a bit of a cheat with the autocorrections, but I will claim the HS when I can get it.

Have a good day All


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rebrascora said:


> @everydayupsanddowns Congrats to your Tslim on getting you an HS!



Haha! ‘HAL’ says “Thank you very much Dave” in a slightly too-calm robotic voice.


----------



## Michael12421

@everydayupsanddowns and @SB2015 Congratulations on getting your  HS's


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Watched 'The Terror' latest episode this morning, from behind a cushion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm trying to watch an old film, The Millstone, only because it's from the Margaret Drabble book, but I found it hard to watch Ian McKellan smooching a lady. I know it's all acting but it didn't seem right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7.6 @ 7.54
Have a nice Friday all, yay for the weekend, not that it makes much difference to me, it's _all_ the weekend.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @everydayupsanddowns and @SB2015 on the HSs. A 5.7 for me at 07:34 this morning. Wet and miserable day here in West Berks.


----------



## Spozkins

Woke to a 4.7 this morning, all good as I ate ice cream last night.

Feeling a bit naff this morning though and planning to speak to the DSN today as it turns out levemir is behind the lumping in my legs. Been on and off with sickness this year for the first time in my life and starting to wonder if it's to do with the levemir as gp doesn't really know. Hard to know what's what sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

A bad morning 3.1 for me


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Anitram said:


> Opened the curtains at 7am to a very wet Berkshire morning - chucking it down. Had stopped by the time we set off to fetch a newspaper but it's very grey and overcast and we're apparently due a soaking around lunchtime. Garden desperately needs it - I was even half-inclined to get the hose out yesterday.
> 
> 6.3 on waking, 5.2 when we got back from Morrisons. I guess that doesn't count as an HS (clutching at straws now) but at least it meant I was low enough to feel OK having my usual Weetabix breakfast. Amazing what a 2-mile walk can do to my levels. It's dropped me from 6-point-something and into the 5s every single time I've done a post-walk test.
> 
> Friday so my regular trip out to the garden centre shortly to pick up our fruit & veg from the greengrocer that operates from there. Also need a trip into WHS in town to get a birthday card for my eldest, who's 50 next week.
> 
> Fingers crossed that Wales are crowned Six Nations Champions after the rescheduled France v Scotland match tonight, so guess who's going to be a Scotland fan for a couple of hours from 8 o'clock? In the meantime I have the second ODI between India and England to watch.
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns & @SB2015 - Congrats on your HS's. Envious beyond words.
> 
> Enjoy poet's day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Difficult decision tonight .. watch France vs Scotland or Exeter vs gloucester


----------



## SB2015

Freddie1966 said:


> A bad morning 3.1 for me


Hope you are not feeling too bad from your low.
Sometimes a bad hypo can wipe me out.


----------



## rebrascora

Freddie1966 said:


> A bad morning 3.1 for me


Uh-oh! Sorry I can't like that! Do you have an idea of what went wrong and can fix it?
Can't help you with your difficult decision but hope the Scots trounce the French.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

SB2015 said:


> Hope you are not feeling too bad from your low.
> Sometimes a bad hypo can wipe me out.


Not having a good day as had another one at lunchtime. Fingers crossed it will behave this afternoon


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> Uh-oh! Sorry I can't like that! Do you have an idea of what went wrong and can fix it?
> Can't help you with your difficult decision but hope the Scots trounce the French.


Yes figured out what went wrong involves an increase in lantus by half a unit


----------



## rebrascora

Freddie1966 said:


> Yes figured out what went wrong involves an increase in lantus by half a unit


Bummer! Quarter unit pen anyone??


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> watch France vs Scotland


This is my pick, obviously! LOL, hope your levels come up and stabilize soon! xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> This is my pick, obviously! LOL, hope your levels come up and stabilize soon! xx


My husband is Scottish


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> My husband is Scottish


Yes I remember you mentioning it previously  xx


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon a purposely made 8.3 due to yesterdays HbA1c result of 29,  the sun has come out
so I`ll assume its Gay or very happy at the least.

Congratulations to @SB2015 & @everydayupsanddowns on your HS. 

I`m with you @SueEK no one will find criticism about the NHS from me. 

@merrymunky I`m with @rebrascora  you need a bit more help from your HCP, maybe even go back
on insulin to stabilise your BGL`s, you and Eris look absolutely delightful.

How are you coping today @Inamuddle?

Take care stay safe folks more {{{HUGS}}} for everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> Difficult decision tonight .. watch France vs Scotland or Exeter vs gloucester


Early kick off to the Exeter game, so you can watch both!


----------



## Kaylz

Ah feels so much better! LOL xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

7.3 waking this morning
6.4 bedtime last night ~ did what my dsn said and because it was lower than my target of 8mmol had some supper with no injection ~ chocolate mini roll 15g of carbs or 1.5 cps


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> Early kick off to the Exeter game, so you can watch both!


You star pointing that out my husband is super happy


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on your TIR! Great number!
@SB2015 and @everydayupsanddowns congrats on your HS
@SueEK you all do a fantastic job in the NHS. We all thank you xx


----------



## SueEK

Thanks for the nice words folks, I don’t deserve any thanks, I’m just a secretary but the nurses, doctors and teachers in my eyes are the ones that deserve our thanks. Sadly the ‘normal’ referrals are going to be a long time coming and although we are desperate to be seen we simply have to wait.


----------



## Spozkins

SueEK said:


> Thanks for the nice words folks, I don’t deserve any thanks, I’m just a secretary but the nurses, doctors and teachers in my eyes are the ones that deserve our thanks. Sadly the ‘normal’ referrals are going to be a long time coming and although we are desperate to be seen we simply have to wait.


I dunno - I suspect most of us here have relied on medical admin at some point in some way! I've found a lot of the secretaries on the nhs to be really helpful and friendly and sometimes when you're a bit nervous about medical issues that can make a huge difference.


----------



## murielrezel

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## murielrezel

will be getting my machine next Wednesday then I will post waking blood sugar reading


----------



## Leaderofthecats

It was 9.2 before bed despite sensible eating and lots of gentle trampolining, and now 6.5 hours later it's either 11.7 or 13.0

My period finally started and as always it's appalling, so probably that's why. 

Don't know why I even bother trying, sometimes. 
:-/


----------



## Deleted member 25429

SueEK said:


> Thanks for the nice words folks, I don’t deserve any thanks, I’m just a secretary but the nurses, doctors and teachers in my eyes are the ones that deserve our thanks. Sadly the ‘normal’ referrals are going to be a long time coming and although we are desperate to be seen we simply have to wait.


I’ve just had a consultant appt through for mid may , should have been last October. It is what it is in these extraordinary times .


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> I don’t deserve any thanks, I’m just a secretary


Don't put yourself down. One of my daughters had a terrible accident a few years ago. The surgery were great, in particular the secretary, she was great, so helpful and kind.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Leaderofthecats said:


> It was 9.2 before bed despite sensible eating and lots of gentle trampolining, and now 6.5 hours later it's either 11.7 or 13.0
> 
> My period finally started and as always it's appalling, so probably that's why.
> 
> Don't know why I even bother trying, sometimes.
> :-/


Because you will get the control back it’s just a blip I’m sure.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Thankyou. I'm feeling tremendously depressed. I'm eating well below the sedentary calories limit (it's 1,800 calories afaik, which is crazy given the stingy portions diabetics are meant to eat of everything) despite doing lots of exercise, all of my carbs are from rock bottom GI foods like lettuce, oats, steamed broccoli, and houmus . . My only refined sugar for over a week has been a few Goli Apple Cider vinegar supplements a day, it's taken absolutely ages of pain for the period to start, I had all that faff getting rehydrated after the horrible time taking Metaformin which I've had to stop, and my periods are so awful that I basically have to start tipping in Tramadol once a month.
:-(

I took up drinking cocoa yesterday to try and stop the chocolate craving but frankly eating two entire full sugar choc lollies, the massive ones, did about as much sugar spike whenever I had those (months ago, because I kept being sick and thought I might as well just stuff my face) as having a sleep did today so *complaining intensifies* .... Hmph.

:-( suppose I should skip breakfast really if it might already be 13.0 ... Well I'm having more tramadol and cocoa at least.

Periods are just an absolutely horrible idea.
What is evolution even doing to not have this sorted out by now? Mucking about evolving the ability to get fat while eating under 1,200 calories a day apparently. *Sulk*


----------



## Spozkins

Leaderofthecats said:


> It was 9.2 before bed despite sensible eating and lots of gentle trampolining, and now 6.5 hours later it's either 11.7 or 13.0
> 
> My period finally started and as always it's appalling, so probably that's why.
> 
> Don't know why I even bother trying, sometimes.
> :-/


The week before my period is due my levels go horrendously high. I have to treat it as sick day and inject every couple of hours plus extra basal insulin AND often I won't eat til the evening because my BG levels will refuse to come out of the 20s. It's awful sometimes, especially if you feel food cravings.

Dont beat yourself up for it though, it's just one of those things and if you feel like it becomes problematic I would just speak to your dsn/gp about how to tackle  that week. Maybe try something like yoga which can also help cope with the stress of it.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Well at least there's nothing I have to actually do in any hurry. Might just play an adventure game for a while. 

I started taking Metaclopramide yesterday (it's a depressant which blocks seratonin, so that could go catastrophically wrong too.) , and ordered some kind of hippy tree leaf stuff and fancy shmancy licquorice root capsules, as all three of of these profess to help with stomach ulcers and lower blood sugar.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Thankyou for your kind words. I'm type 2, so no extra insulin available for me. :-/ 

Is a dsn a diabetic nurse? They afaik don't give advice? In my case they seem to be general nurses who also take hbac01 tests and prod my feet a bit. 

My doctor will just say I'm never going to improve without Metaformin and harass me for not taking it, even though it was responsible for the horrible explosive diarrhea and dehydration that caused my 7.2 BS to be double that until I realised the cause and drank ludicrous amounts of water overnight. It had a severe depressant effect too, completely killed any desire to exercise or even get dressed. He'll just say pfshaw you didn't even take it for a few weeks, you need to at least try to get your numbers down. Take Metaformin.  :-/


----------



## Gwynn

Well all the NHS comments makes me feel absolutely rotten for my post this morning. Sorry if my comments about the NHS were not well received. I should have expected it. I felt really down this morning and probably should not have said anything.

My NHS experience has been variable from really good to downright awful. 

On the whole on a scale 0 to 10 where 10 is excellent, I rate the NHS at least a 9.

I even went to the hospital where I was treated for a brain tumour to thank one of the nurses there who had shown me great kindness and made a huge positive difference to my stay there. Made her day, and mine.

Sorry SueEK if I offended you.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Wait, do you mean mine? Please don't feel bad because of anything I said. I'm just really salty about the NHS, but I've had a ridiculous and probably unusually large amount of bad treatment from them. 

But I've had good treatment too, when I had my last fun throat tube investigation done the staff at the hospital were absolutely beyond amazing and really filled me with hope for humanity and the NHS.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I mean, frankly I should have probably just stayed offline today rather than inflicting my complaining on other people. My period is just so horrifying especially on the first day, and I doubt high blood sugar and the recent big fluctuations helped any either. 

I'm not sure which earlier comment you're talking about, but I'm sure that you meant well. There's nothing wrong with people who have good experiences with the NHS thinking well of them, just as imo the opposite is true (but understandably less well received in most places).


----------



## KARNAK

Leaderofthecats said:


> It was 9.2 before bed despite sensible eating and lots of gentle trampolining, and now 6.5 hours later it's either 11.7 or 13.0
> 
> My period finally started and as always it's appalling, so probably that's why.
> 
> Don't know why I even bother trying, sometimes.
> :-/


Sorry you are going through severe period pains, having four sisters I`m well aware of the agony you go through,
please keep trying to control your BGL`s difficult as it is under the present circumstances it will help you in the long
run. Speak with your Dr or even your Diabetes team who will prescribe or advise on a medication to help you, we are
here for you don`t give up. xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Well all the NHS comments makes me feel absolutely rotten for my post this morning. Sorry if my comments about the NHS were not well received. I should have expected it. I felt really down this morning and probably should not have said anything.
> 
> My NHS experience has been variable from really good to downright awful.


You shouldn’t feel you can’t express an opinion based on your personal experience. Keep posting, especially when you’re feeling down.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

There isn't a diabetes team and my doctor knows less than the average rock does about diabetes. 

But I'm doing it again, being all salty when all I really wanted to say was thankyou for your kind and motivating words. 

My period is bad but noticeably less horrendous than usual. I've only taken one Tramadol pill so far and still haven't eaten anything, certainly nothing I ought not to be.


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Well all the NHS comments makes me feel absolutely rotten for my post this morning. Sorry if my comments about the NHS were not well received. I should have expected it. I felt really down this morning and probably should not have said anything.
> 
> My NHS experience has been variable from really good to downright awful.
> 
> On the whole on a scale 0 to 10 where 10 is excellent, I rate the NHS at least a 9.
> 
> I even went to the hospital where I was treated for a brain tumour to thank one of the nurses there who had shown me great kindness and made a huge positive difference to my stay there. Made her day, and mine.
> 
> Sorry SueEK if I offended you.


Truly Gwynn you did not offend me, I was simply putting the other side of a very relevant argument by yourself. From your experiences you are quite entitled to feel you have been let down and sadly this does happen. I was simply saying that where I am based the doctors work so very hard, truly care about their patients and feel that they should be doing more which is sad all round.  The one thing we all respect on this forum is that we can express how we feel whatever it is about and it’s fine if someone holds a different opinion as they are entitled to that too. Don’t hold back on anything you want to say and I would reiterate that I, nor anyone else I believe, took any offence xx


----------



## KARNAK

@Gwynn no one will chastise you for your post we are here to help say it the way you feel, you have 
upset no one especially the lovely @SueEK , we are all concerned about each other no matter what
the problem is, please keep posting and enjoy the luxury of the best Diabetes forum in the world.

Take care and keep yourself safe.
Ted


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> You shouldn’t feel you can’t express an opinion based on your personal experience. Keep posting, especially when you’re feeling down.


Here, here. Sorry @Gwynn, I hope you didn’t think I was having a dig at you when I praised the nhs. That wasn’t my intention at all. (((More hugs, group hug))).


----------



## silentsquirrel

Leaderofthecats said:


> There isn't a diabetes team and my doctor knows less than the average rock does about diabetes.


T1s do have an unfortunate tendency to advise T2s to "consult your diabetes team" !
Hollow laughter from T2s, who are most unlikely to have such a luxury!   Grrrrrr.....


----------



## Spozkins

silentsquirrel said:


> T1s do have an unfortunate tendency to advise T2s to "consult your diabetes team" !
> Hollow laughter from T2s, who are most unlikely to have such a luxury!   Grrrrrr.....



But I'd also like to point out that I know people in person with t2 who during lockdown hhave been able to see their gp for reviews and hba1c test where they receive treatment, wheras my t1 clinic hasn't been able to see me for a year now so I haven't actually had a review or seen a doctor in over a year and a half. My hba1c and additional help have been because I've pestered my gp and had to call the emergency out of hours numbers.

We all have our issues and many of us deal with other health conditions in which we may not be given the time of day either.if you're not happy with the care you're given then you can demand more help, complain or move  to another gp/clinic.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Spozkins said:


> But I'd also like to point out that I know people in person with t2 who during lockdown hhave been able to see their gp for reviews and hba1c test where they receive treatment, wheras my t1 clinic hasn't been able to see me for a year now so I haven't actually had a review or seen a doctor in over a year and a half. My hba1c and additional help have been because I've pestered my gp and had to call the emergency out of hours numbers.
> 
> We all have our issues and many of us deal with other health conditions in which we may not be given the time of day either.if you're not happy with the care you're given then you can demand more help, complain or move  to another gp/clinic.


Sure, we all have different problems and issues.
Fortunately I am reasonably happy with my GP practice - just as well, as there is now just one mega-practice here, so absolutely no option to move to another.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

silentsquirrel said:


> T1s do have an unfortunate tendency to advise T2s to "consult your diabetes team" !
> Hollow laughter from T2s, who are most unlikely to have such a luxury!   Grrrrrr.....


Apparently I'm supposed to be talking to "my endocrinologist" as well.  My what, now? 

I can't even get talking to one of those about my hideous period symptoms, never mind diabetes.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

My parish has exactly one viable clinic with 3 GPs in it. And the other two I've already changed away from. Usually I'd see locums, but what with covid-19 there aren't any locums.


----------



## KARNAK

T2`s should be treated as any other D type, I have friends who have horrendous feet problem
and all are T2 I advise them as well as Podiatry and HCP`s we meet up monthly to discuss problems.

I usually end up phoning the appropriate clinic to get them a real appointment, joys of knowing the boss.


----------



## KARNAK

Leaderofthecats said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to be talking to "my endocrinologist" as well.  My what, now?
> 
> I can't even get talking to one of those about my hideous period symptoms, never mind diabetes.


Trust your Endocrinologist they really can be extremely helpful, anything to do with your health is not a problem
to them, they`ll ask about your Diabetes first and guide you through how you feel that`s the time to tell her/him
about your horrendous period pains, its normally a woman.

Hope you get a positive review never had a bad one, even sorted minor issues out just say it the way it is.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

There are no specialised clinics here, except the pain clinic who apparently are closed. Or maybe my doctor mucked up the referral again idk. 

Usually travelling specialists come over regularly, but many of those aren't coming or come less often because of new covid-19 regulations.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

KARNAK said:


> Trust your Endocrinologist they really can be extremely helpful, anything to do with your health is not a problem
> to them, they`ll ask about your Diabetes first and guide you through how you feel that`s the time to tell her/him
> about your horrendous period pains, its normally a woman.
> 
> Hope you get a positive review never had a bad one, even sorted minor issues out just say it the way it is.


Trust who? 
My imaginary endocrinologist? 

Unfortunately, they won't help as they don't exist. This is the problem. 

#NHSfail

:-(


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Good morning 4.8 for me


----------



## Lanny

26/03/21 23:30 BS 8.1 Just about ok with that as I got up for a call of nature an hour earlier & couldn’t get back to sleep so, about an hour of DP! 

Well, I know the theory about the vaccine lowering my BS seems to be right as I only have a slight lump under the skin that I can feel a bit of tenderness when I press it firmly! I’ve just finished breakfast with the same bolus & basal, no changes until I know for sure, & 04:42 BS 11.3 so, added back in the +4 basal, just a wee bit later than the earlier midnight dose, that I took off & also, +4 bolus, taken off too, to get things back on target 06:30 BS 9.2 which is more or less where I want to be with the rest of the active NR to go! 

From that I know what my doses of insulin will be today: plus/minus 2 or 4 units bolus depending on what I actually eat or drink? 

Normal service is more or less resuming today! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.6 for me on what looks like a bright, sunny day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning, I think.

Sorry if I stirred up a hornets nest yesterday. It was a bad, difficult day and my wife was not good. She hinted at 'seeing things' which frighted me a lot. The 'things' being people coming into the house to harm her. That is the first time she has expressed that (even though she didn't mean to and immediately covered up what she had said). I felt such despair. She has no idea that she is ill. None!

5.3, at least that is a great start to the day.

Thinking more about what the doctor and I discussed the other morning, everything seems to point towards a temporary inflamed pancreas. If that is the case (and we don't know that for sure yet) then I am not actually diabetic at all (possibly). And if *that* is the case is it wrong of me to be here on this forum? I like this forum though as the people here keep me motivated and pointing in the right direction and there are some real characters and 'real' people and I have no one. Sigh. But as I often say, if I am feeling down, 'the only way is up'.

Ah well, I missed the 5.2 again. (Note to self: Must try harder.)

Weight is still going down. I will increase my calories again today. I can't keep doing that or else the carbohydrates will increase too much, or the cholesterol. Its an interesting, difficult puzzle. How do people put on weight?


----------



## SB2015

A 5.5 for me, and a rather early start.
A pleasant start to the day, with sun catching the tops of the trees.

Enjoy your day


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> 5.3, at least that is a great start to the day.
> 
> Thinking more about what the doctor and I discussed the other morning, everything seems to point towards a temporary inflamed pancreas.


Phew, it’s good see you here this morning. Aren’t our bodies (and minds) infinitely complicated? Does anyone know what can cause a temporary inflamed pancreas?

A general comment going back a couple of days that’s been going around my head. I’ve been a Peanuts fan for as long as I can remember and only wish I could blow that rain cloud away.

Have a good day Gwynn.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Back to an Eggy style 5.9 after yesterday’s temporary blip. Who knows? Anyhoo, second jab this afternoon. Going to have a walk first, as there’s a rather pleasant nature reserve just around the corner from the GP surgery, then onto have my AZ vaccination at 3.30. Got the paracetamol in as last time I had a horrendous headache the next day. A bit like a hangover headache, I just fed it with painkillers every four hours and done nowt! Just like every Sunday of my misspent youth! Have a super Saturday whatever you’re up to. 

@Gwynn whether diabetic or not, there’s nothing to stop you coming on here for the craic and an occasional rant. We’re not inclusive. Hope today’s a better day for you both.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

Well, a very exciting day for me - I’m going to see my mum, yay! I wonder how much traffic there’ll be on the roads? We’re expecting everywhere to be rammed over the next few weeks with the lifting of Welsh restrictions. It’ll be nice to see people relaxing and enjoying themselves on their hols...from a distance, of course.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> then onto have my AZ vaccination at 3.30. Got the paracetamol in as last time I had a horrendous headache the next day.


My sister in law tipped me off about this. My second jab is two weeks away.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.8 today which I’m very surprised about as I was BAD yesterday and had a pizza, first one since diagnosis over 2 years ago. It was ‘ok’ but won’t bother again. Didn’t eat the crusts but am annoyed I had it at all now, craving got the better of me.
Took Misty to the vet, she has an ulceration on her eye which should be fixed with some drops. The vet actually came to see her on the pavement and started examining her, I said no I want to come inside as I have other things I want you to check and get her weighed. Anyhow all lesions/lumps were normal for her age and I paid £98 for the privilege.
Arm is much better today so seems like the second jab symptoms were very short lived @eggyg . 
@Bloden hope you have a lovely day with your mum.
@Gwynn you need this forum and we are very happy for you to be here, sorry you had another rubbish day yesterday. Just wondering if your wife is taking all her medication with her possible hallucinations, do you give it to her? Hope today is better for you both xx


----------



## Maca44

4.1 today. 
Made Keto rolls last night...................they are now in the garden rockery, at least I tried.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well looks like the thread kicked off yesterday evening and yet more divide between Type 1 and Type 2, as has been mentioned before regardless of Type we are all here to support each other, not cause aggravation by things like "Type 1's have this, that or the next thing etc", diabetes is difficult regardless of Type and many don't receive the care and support they should, even Type 1's so lets just continue to support each other the best we can

Anyway it was a 6.4 for me today

@Bloden I hope you have a lovely time!
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> .they are now in the garden rockery, at least I tried.


 doesn't sound good at all, what went wrong? xx


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> doesn't sound good at all, what went wrong? xx


God knows my breads are soft and lovely but these rolls just didn't work I think it's very sensitive to water amount or they are just crap regardless.


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> Thank you Scotland for seeing off the French so that Wales finish as Six Nations Champions. First win in Paris for 20 years, so something for the Scots to celebrate too. Great tournament this year but shame it was in empty stadiums.


I'm gutted as I only got to see the first half, was through the house the second, mum got rather excited in the last few minutes though screaming and shouting lol, I'll have to see if I can find the winning try on the net as want to see it! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> God knows my breads are soft and lovely but these rolls just didn't work I think it's very sensitive to water amount or they are just crap regardless.


I've never tried eating keto bread/rolls let alone making them lol, will you be giving them another attempt? xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.8 on a beautiful sunny morning over ye Cotswolds.

Have a lovely time visiting your Mum @Bloden and have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Prescription pickup day. Let's see how.much if it I get at first attempt.

Got to do a witness statement re a disputed intellectual property case today. A former singer with the band has registered the band's name as a trademark. She'd also registered s company in the band's name but we've already won that case.

The joys of the music business even for small band's.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> I've never tried eating keto bread/rolls let alone making them lol, will you be giving them another attempt? xx


NA, give them a miss I think I just wanted a burger in a bun for tea. Trying to make a low carb Big Mac but have tried the Keto chips, which tasted ok but came out the other end rather quick so it was a Big Splat not Mac.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. Lovely and sunny over this side of the Cotswolds too,@Flower, and yesterday’s rainstorms have made the atmosphere really clear. Did it have to hail quite so violently just when I was out riding, though?


----------



## Lanny

Oh! @Maca44 you’re REALLY making me laugh this morning! 

1st your honesty in having to chuck out your keto rolls AND now the Big Splat! 

I’m loving it! Keep them coming! Nothing like a good giggle to lift the spirits!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. 6.6 for me today.   
May have been an overdose of Aunt Bessie's honey roast parsnips last night that caused that unusual reading (for me) but they were lovely. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well looks like the thread kicked off yesterday evening and yet more divide between Type 1 and Type 2, as has been mentioned before regardless of Type we are all here to support each other, not cause aggravation by things like "Type 1's have this, that or the next thing etc", diabetes is difficult regardless of Type and many don't receive the care and support they should, even Type 1's so lets just continue to support each other the best we can
> 
> Anyway it was a 6.4 for me today
> 
> @Bloden I hope you have a lovely time!
> xx


Well said Kaylz x


----------



## Maca44

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Morning all. 6.6 for me today.
> May have been an overdose of Aunt Bessie's honey roast parsnips last night that caused that unusual reading (for me) but they were lovely.
> 
> Dez


They are so nice


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
Late on parade with a 6.0 but I have been out for a 5 mile run!
For those who followed my virtual holiday cruise last year, I am off tomorrow around the Ancient city of Jerusalem tomorrow. On Palm Sunday no less! 
More tomorrow!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.2 for me this morning. I am so relieved it is the weekend as been working far too hard. Working virtually is far more exhausting and not good for my back, so lots of stretching and walking this weekend.
 i wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Gwynn

Looking it up an inflamed pancreas can be from drinking way too much. Which was the case I think. The stress at that time was immense. Right now is a walk in the park compared to then. But I don't drink now too.

My laptop just crashed and is trying to fix itself. Oh dear. Crossed fingers. It just finished a deep chkdsk thingy. No problems. Keeping me on my toes

Just went out for a walk. It was so cold and so windy that I decided to go back home. It really is cold out there but it is beautifully sunny.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @New-journey


----------



## SueEK

@New-journey congrats on your HS


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me today had my annual review letter yesterday for early April
some changes, now its a non fasting blood test, and it would seem
they are not taking blood pressure results as they would like me to
buy a meter and fill it in for 7 days - really ?? ...at least I get to be
weighed.. lucky me


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Just went out for a walk. It was so cold and so windy that I decided to go back home. It really is cold out there but it is beautifully sunny.


Same here. Dark Sky says 5° but feels like 0°! I might go for a walk towards midday.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> makes me feel absolutely rotten for my post this morning.


Don't feel rotten @Gwynn! You were feeling down and we all have a rant when we feel like that. We have all had good and bad experiences with the NHS. Don't worry. I hope you have a better day today


----------



## Michael12421

@New-journey congratulations on your House Special


----------



## MAC2020

5.1 this morning. After a run of high-ish 5s, now aiming to consistently get down into the 4s (taking a leaf out of Maca44's book)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

It was 6.4 for me which is better than it usually is first thing but not as good as I have had once or twice.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.8 for me


----------



## Kaylz

Well bit the bullet and have ordered a duvet cover with zip, if anyone is interested in one PM me and I'll happily provide the link  xx


----------



## grovesy

Maca44 said:


> NA, give them a miss I think I just wanted a burger in a bun for tea. Trying to make a low carb Big Mac but have tried the Keto chips, which tasted ok but came out the other end rather quick so it was a Big Splat not Mac.


When I used to have the Warburton bread thins I used have a burger in them.


----------



## Maca44

RirisR said:


> 6.8 for me today had my annual review letter yesterday for early April
> some changes, now its a non fasting blood test, and it would seem
> they are not taking blood pressure results as they would like me to
> buy a meter and fill it in for 7 days - really ?? ...at least I get to be
> weighed.. lucky me


Well might as well get paid the same as GP's then as most of the stuff we do ourselves


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

5.7 today for me. BP through the roof.

It’s Pesach from tonight so mad busy getting things ready. 

Catch up later.


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK .  *Chag Pesach Sameach*


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 5.7 today for me. BP through the roof.
> 
> It’s Pesach from tonight so mad busy getting things ready.
> 
> Catch up later.


Do we say Happy Passover or is there another greeting?  Sorry I’m so ignorant but I’m a committed atheist ( or heathen as my mother said when I told her we weren’t getting married in a church or having our children Christened). Whatever it is, have a good one and I hope it includes lots of delicious food. X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maca44 said:


> NA, give them a miss I think I just wanted a burger in a bun for tea. Trying to make a low carb Big Mac but have tried the Keto chips, which tasted ok but came out the other end rather quick so it was a Big Splat not Mac.


Have you tried Diet Doctor?




__





						Diet Doctor - Improve your health one meal at a time
					

Are you ready for a healthier you? Here, at Diet Doctor, we have the tools to help you on your wellness journey. Diet Doctor, where your health comes first.




					www.dietdoctor.com
				



They have some great recipes which I found helpful at the start of my journey.
I think you may have to create an account with them. There is a free "Premium Version" one month trial, which gives you a few extras, but just remember to cancel it before the expiry date.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 5.7 today for me. BP through the roof.
> 
> It’s Pesach from tonight so mad busy getting things ready.
> 
> Catch up later.


Hope you are going to give us a running commentary on what happens during Passover, so interesting hearing of what people do, if you don’t mind that is x


----------



## Bexlee

Maca44 said:


> NA, give them a miss I think I just wanted a burger in a bun for tea. Trying to make a low carb Big Mac but have tried the Keto chips, which tasted ok but came out the other end rather quick so it was a Big Splat not Mac.


How about a burger in between 2 huge mushrooms..... nice burger and no carb “bread” bun


----------



## Bexlee

A 6.5 on 1st day of the holidays and awake at 8.55 - usually a 1030 on a Saturday type of person!

rubgy was exciting last night.
F1 this weekend - yay and super yay and yay again. Hope it is as exciting as testing and free practice suggests.


----------



## Inamuddle

Phew I missed 1 day and its taken hours to catch up on this thread. An 8 this morning, improvement, but then it rose after breakfast. After a walk back down to 5.8. Yes in answer to other questions I have had other long acting insulins in the past. So WHEN I finally get to speak to my consultant I will ask about changing it again.


----------



## Maca44

Bexlee said:


> How about a burger in between 2 huge mushrooms..... nice burger and no carb “bread” bun


Yes sounds great how would you cook the big mushrooms im off shopping later.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @New-journey 

A 5.4 for me at 08:19 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Put them, gills side down, under the grill for a few minutes, turn them over and put small knobs of butter on the gills and grill them until they are soft-ish. I add garlic butter - 'cos I love it


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 1st day of the holidays


Nice! We don't finish until next Thursday


----------



## Leadinglights

Michael12421 said:


> Put them, gills side down, under the grill for a few minutes, turn them over and put small knobs of butter on the gills and grill them until they are soft-ish. I add garlic butter - 'cos I love it


We love the big mushrooms with grilled halloumi and spinach. Never thought to try then as a substitute burger bun.


----------



## Bexlee

Maca44 said:


> Yes sounds great how would you cook the big mushrooms im off shopping later.


Little oil and salt oven 180-200 for about 6-8 min and check then maybe longer depends on how soft you want them. It’s usually a knife and folk job not a hand held.


----------



## Bexlee

Michael12421 said:


> Put them, gills side down, under the grill for a few minutes, turn them over and put small knobs of butter on the gills and grill them until they are soft-ish. I add garlic butter - 'cos I love it


Now that sounds even nicer!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. I had a 'tired' day. Not tiring, I didn't do anything! I was just tired and in what I call a 'stupor' which is nasty tired. I hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All I've done today is a little bit of shopping, into town on the bus, not far, into the post office and then Quality Save and then home again home again jiggity jig, then I watch telly with Mum and start dozing off. I am not even attempting the garden as it's just too cold for me. I shall wait for the heatwaves and then garden in the evening.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.9 @ 6.33 clocks go forward tomorrow.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Waking 7.3 this morning 
Bedtime 7.2 last night


----------



## silentsquirrel

KARNAK said:


> Your Endocrinologist is the person to go to ,if your supposed to talk to your Endo I implore you
> to do so


Ted, you are the only person who has said @Leaderofthecats should talk to an Endo!

This is impossible.  @Leaderofthecats does not have an endo.  This is not unusual, even for those of us not living on remote islands.  I do not have an endo, despite being on insulin.


----------



## HenryBennett

silentsquirrel said:


> Ted, you are the only person who has said @Leaderofthecats should talk to an Endo!
> 
> This is impossible.  @Leaderofthecats does not have an endo.  This is not unusual, even for those of us not living on remote islands.  I do not have an endo, despite being on insulin.


Yup, I certainly don’t have access to an “Endo”. I couldn’t get access to a Cardiologist until I had a heart attack. I did ask my GP if I could be referred to a Cardiologist but he said there was no point - if I did have a heart attack I’d be well looked after.

This is exactly what happened, I had a heart attack. The morning after my angioplasty the Cardiologist told me that in 15 years he’d not “seen a single person survive such a massive heart attack”.

I’ve seen a diabetic nurse, once. One of many hats she wears. An Endo? No chance.


----------



## Robin

KARNAK said:


> Your Endocrinologist is the person to go to


I haven’t had an Endocrinologist for ten years either, since I was referred back to my GP for all my diabetes care when the hospital decided it needed to clear its decks. Because I wanted to get the Libre on prescription, I asked to be referred back to the hopsital, and it took six months to get referred, and actually get a telephone consultation, and a further 6 months actually getting my hands on a prescription.


----------



## Spozkins

7.2 for me this morning. Starting a new insulin in the morning, one long basal dose so fingers crossed. 

Feeling wiped out but otherwise good this weekend. Hope everybody else is doing well.


----------



## Spozkins

It must be financial. In countries where healthcare is private there seems to be an "overall" approach to care and so endo's are regularly involved in people's care. Here they seem to only see severely ill/complex caseswhere I think if they were more widely seen it would probably  prevent so many health issues. The NHS is wonderful but I suppose it can only do so much with such a growing population


----------



## Leaderofthecats

KARNAK said:


> Your Endocrinologist is the person to go to ,if your supposed to talk to your Endo I implore you
> to do so


I don't appreciate your arsey comment.

Like I keep saying, I can't get a referral to an endocrinologist and I certainly don't need you pretending I can just prance along and see one wherever I like.

If you can't even be bothered to actually read what I'm saying before replying again, then don't reply.

Waking BS today, 7.8 mmol/L


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Spozkins said:


> It must be financial. In countries where healthcare is private there seems to be an "overall" approach to care and so endo's are regularly involved in people's care. Here they seem to only see severely ill/complex caseswhere I think if they were more widely seen it would probably  prevent so many health issues. The NHS is wonderful but I suppose it can only do so much with such a growing population



I absolutely agree. Scotland is a famously impoverished nation with an even more famously underfunded healthcare system.

I should be seeing an endocrinologist anyway instead of just being told to top in loads of Tramadol every month for crippling period pain for years I reckon, but at least I'm getting those now and not just told to clear off and take ridiculously weak OTC painkillers that do absolutely nothing.

I got my hbac01 down to non-diabetic level on my own before , and I'm trying my best to do it again.

It would help if the NHS wouldn't tell people they no longer have diabetes, when it's evidently a lifetime condition! 

I'm sick of people telling me to do literally impossible things. I'm trying my best and if that's not good enough for people, crow about my future death elsewhere please. At any rate, I don't plan on it any time soon!


----------



## Leaderofthecats

silentsquirrel said:


> Ted, you are the only person who has said @Leaderofthecats should talk to an Endo!
> 
> This is impossible.  @Leaderofthecats does not have an endo.  This is not unusual, even for those of us not living on remote islands.  I do not have an endo, despite being on insulin.


I didn't realise there's another page so just saw your comment. Thankyou for your reply.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I've read all of the last page now. 
Thankyou everyone who has made helpful and supportive comments. Simply having reality acknowledged is a massive help right now. 

I'm crabby because I'm on my period and reckon Ted should stick a sock in it instead of antagonising me. 

I'm away to play a relaxing game and see about gentle trampolining. 

Waking BS was 7.8, and I've had a small meal of Quinoa and steamed broccoli with a little cheese for breakfast so hopefully this continues.


----------



## HenryBennett

Leaderofthecats said:


> I'm crabby because I'm on my period and reckon Ted should stick a sock in it instead of antagonising me.


I agree.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Leaderofthecats said:


> I've read all of the last page now.
> Thankyou everyone who has made helpful and supportive comments. Simply having reality acknowledged is a massive help right now.
> 
> I'm crabby because I'm on my period and reckon Ted should stick a sock in it instead of antagonising me.
> 
> I'm away to play a relaxing game and see about gentle trampolining.
> 
> Waking BS was 7.8, and I've had a small meal of Quinoa and steamed broccoli with a little cheese for breakfast so hopefully this continues.


Just an idea don’t know if you have one but a well woman clinic may be able to help it’s not fair that you should have to suffer this . The stress of dealing with this must affect your diabetes.


----------



## Lanny

Technically 03:06 but, my meter still says 02:06 as I completely forgot to change it forward, BS 5.4  It’s a smidge bit lower than I thought it’ll be & a sign to me to dial the bolus back a bit also, explains why my tingles were SO bad at various times during the night when I woke with my whole right arm burning hot like red hot needles in my right hand & fingertips; so, bolus -2 for breakfast today! I cooked first & only realised about the start of BST when I was sitting down to watch an episode of Masterchef while I ate & saw it was past 3am & worked it out in my sleep inertia mind then, changed the meter clock forward!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The new paradigm shift is tricky in keeping my BS steadily in target range without fast drops as I’m SO used to getting high BS down as fast as possible: needs a bit of practice; hopefully the pain & discomfort will help me to adjust to that sooner?  I have to go easier on the insulin & take more time to bring higher BS down more comfortably especially, before I sleep!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all
A 5.7 this Palm Sunday morning!
Off on a 'virtual' run around the ancient city of Jerusalem this morning with thousands of runners from all over the world to celebrate the event.
Should be epic!!!

Apparently the date of the first Palm Sunday was Nisan 10 ...
(Nothing to do with the car I might add)

Have a blessed day everyone
Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.0 this sunny, warm day. Oh hang on, it's dark, cold, windy and wet out there right now.

But at least I can sit in the warm away from it all, reflecting on life, the universe, and one or two other things.

Nothing planned for today. 

I seem to be getting closer to finding out what calories/make up of food will give me an even keel on weight. Not quite got it yet though. Its somewhere between 1500 and 1800 Calories a day.

I feel strangely worn out this morning. Got up late too at 4:45am. What a lazy bones I am today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Freddie1966 said:


> Just an idea don’t know if you have one but a well woman clinic may be able to help it’s not fair that you should have to suffer this . The stress of dealing with this must affect your diabetes.


Thankyou for your kind reply. I'm not even entirely sure what a well woman clinic is tbh. There's the nordhaven clinic but it's really just a gum clinic, I think.  They do tests for STDs and give out free condoms, that sort of thing. 

My doctor has completely screwed up referring me to a pain clinic for a completely different reason for about a year now, it's completely exasperating. He reckons it's the NHS system's fault for not having the right option available for him to "tick on the computer", but who knows. 

On the upside, Tramadol is apparently linked with sometimes dramatic blood sugar lowering. Can't say I noticed this tbh, but at least it shouldn't be raising it any further even if I'm taking a lot of them. And I'm past the worst of it now I think, at least until next month. I'm feeling really frazzled though. But things could be a lot worse, and a lot of things are fine with my life right now.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Making bread today then doing whatever I want.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.7 today. Walk in the park with son yesterday, didn’t add ‘nice’ as it was blooming freezing and was glad to get back indoors. Not much happening today, making stew and cleaning is all that’s on the agenda. Have a good one all x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me off to walk the dogs . Very strong wind  today so could be interesting as where we are going is quite exposed. Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Hope you are going to give us a running commentary on what happens during Passover, so interesting hearing of what people do, if you don’t mind that is x


Pesach is the festival which celebrates the freeing of the Israelites by Pharaoh.

So it’s the one with Moses and the ten plagues, followed by a speedy exit from Egypt and through a neatly divided Red Sea etc. 

There’s huge dietary restrictions (because what Jewish festival doesn’t have them!) all related to fermentation and bread rising. Basically if anything is capable of fermentation then for Ashkenazi Jews it’s forbidden. Slightly different traditions apply for Sephardic Jews.
Basically this is the “matzo” festival. One the first two nights (last night and tonight) there’s a service which is wrapped around a dinner designed to remember being freed from slavery.
Easter is always around the same time as Pesach but as the Jewish calendar is lunar it doesn’t always match exactly but the Last Supper was a Pesach Seder meal.
If you’re really religious then it’s quite possible that you have a totally spare kitchen with this that are only used during Pesach as it avoids contamination with forbidden foods. My folks switch out all of their cutlery, crockery, cooking utensils and only use kosher for Pesach foods. I’m not that fussed and have never done that.
Things I like about Pesach:
That is a huge, slightly chaotic, family gathering (i think the largest the folks have ever hosted at their house was for 46 of us - all around one long table) and it’s a integral to the Seder service to drink 4 glasses of wine!

There’s a ceremonial plate in the middle of the Seder table, the Seder plate. It is usually round, usually has indents in it which are named for specific items which are either used during the Seder service or are to act as reminders of the slavery or the freedom. One is an egg. Yup a plain hard boiled egg. Still in the shell. And burnt on an open flame. 
The egg symbolises renewal, the circle of life etc, and it’s burnt to recall the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem. 
There’s a (if you can get it) lamb shank bone. Bitter herb (traditionally horseradish), green leaf (lettuce works fine), charoset (mix of apple, walnut, dates, red wine to resemble the mortar the slaves were forced to use in Egypt when they built stuff for pharaoh).

Egg also, by tradition, is the first thing eaten in the meal itself. Hard boiled. In a bowl. With salt water.
Sounds revolting but it’s really rather special! And it’s only eaten at Pesach so it’s full of memories and I guess that’s partly the point of it as the festival is all about remembering as well as renewal. Egg = reversal. Salt water = tears.


----------



## ColinUK

10am BBC1 this morning there’s a special edition of Saturday Kitchen looking at Pesach foods and traditions.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 
Its lashing down outside, so back to bed with my Sunday cryptic crossword.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Exciting news, Bruce was looking at his emails last night and came across an email from the council in his junk folder that came on Wednesday! Our application is live and we can now bid on properties! There's only 1 available in our town at the moment in the next block to where I currently am and not too keen on it, we have been made aware that upstairs from my grandad's old house will soon be available too though so think we're going to hang off just now and just keep checking what's available regularly

Anyway its a crappy 9.8 for me today

Another call to Abbott on the cards for tomorrow, applied a fresh sensor last night and activated it, 2 minutes later it was hanging off! Not a happy bunny about it!
xx


----------



## ColinUK

Thought I’d share this story my grandpa used to tell...

It's Passover 1945, thousands of Jews, including their own relatives, were being sent to their deaths daily. Yaakov Friedman, me and Rabbi Yekusiel Halberstam (the Klausenburger Rebbe) had the bravery and presence of mind to secure matzah for the Seder. Here's my personal account. 

The war was nearing its end. The relentless droning of American aircraft filled the German skies, followed by the whistling hail of bombs that pounded the Mühldorf railway complex into rubble.

Spared of destruction were the nearby forced labour camps where we toiled under the harshest conditions. We, prisoners, celebrated this mighty display of Allied destruction, but the anxiety of our German overseers ran high. The railway was vital to the war efforts, and orders were issued to repair the damage immediately. The Germans decided to send a group of 12 Jewish slaves to begin the cleanup.

I knew the work would be excruciating, but I hoped that perhaps I would find some food amidst the rubble. I volunteered to go. We arrived at a scene of utter devastation. Freight cars lay on their sides, smoke rising from gaping holes. Stretches of railing were ripped off the ground and tossed aside in twisted heaps.

I managed to disappear between the rows of trains that were still upright. It took a while, but I eventually found a boxcar loaded with wheat in burlap sacks. Wheat! And so close to Pesach! G‑d had granted us a good start, but how could I possibly smuggle the wheat into the camp?

I didn't have much time, and I needed a way to bring in as much wheat as possible without the guards knowing. Lugging the sacks through the main gates didn’t even occur to me; the wheat would be confiscated, and I would be shot without a second thought.

I rummaged around some more and discovered two pairs of trousers. I put them on and cinched the bottoms around my ankles with some rope. I was then able to pour a small quantity of wheat into the space between the two pairs of trousers. Once my legs were filled with as much wheat as I dared carry, I began the long walk back to the camp. I was thus able to smuggle in a fairly large amount of wheat.

We had wheat, but now what?

An old mill was procured from somewhere. We ground the wheat in the dark of night, and using a clean piece of cloth, sifted the flour from grit.

Next, we needed fuel for a fire.

During one stint in the field, I asked everyone to find a stick and carry it back to the camp. The branches were conspicuous and caught the attention of a German guard. He motioned me over.

“Why is everyone with a stick?” “What difference does it make? People want to walk around with a stick,” I answered.

We had flour and we had fuel. We were ready to bake matzah.

One night just before Passover, we set about baking matzah. Near the barrack door stood a prisoner, standing guard with fearful eyes.

We lit a fire under a metal can which functioned as our oven, and the Matzah baking—under Nazi noses—began. The Rebbe, Reb Yaakov, and I mixed the flour and kneaded the dough. We worked quickly, not only because of the strict 18-minute limit but also because of the ever-present danger of being caught. We ended up with 20 small matzahs.

On Pesach eve, after returning from work, our small group sat down for the Seder. The hardships of the Holocaust and daily camp life melted away as we experienced the Biblical redemption from Egypt. We each ate a bite-sized piece of matzah. The taste of tears mingled with the matzah crumbs in our mouths.

We could not sit leisurely and recite the Haggadah, but in those moments, we each prayed, more fervently than ever before or ever since, the words that still ring in my ears: “Next year in Jerusalem.”

Am Yisrael chai.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Thought I’d share this story my grandpa used to tell...


These stories, harrowing as they are, need to be told.


----------



## HenryBennett

A little too much wine last night and clocks going forward so I was late getting up. But a pleasing 5.3.


----------



## Fagor

7.3 at 0745 before breakfast
Disappointed, as 3.5 at 0600 so had 8g carb. Could be DP as has happened before.
Coffee-on-the-beach for consolation, assuming not too busy.


----------



## ColinUK

And an 8.5 for me this morning. Which I’ll take considering yesterday involved:
Wine
Dates 
Wine
Potatoes
Wine
Pudding
Wine


----------



## eggyg

Morning all a satisfying 5.8 after my second jab yesterday. Feeling fine so far. Absolutely rotten weather, heavy rain and very gusty winds. Nice quiet lazy day beckons I think. Have a good day. 

@ColinUK what a wonderful but heartbreaking tale. I’d like to think the world had moved on since then but unfortunately I’m not so certain it has.  Enjoy your celebrations, even though I don’t suppose there will be 46 of you this year....again. Fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK Aha was that your obligatory four glasses of wine?  So interesting Colin, thank you, the explanation was great and what a sad but uplifting story from your grandfather. We don’t know the half of it do we and sadly have no concept of how easy life really is these days, despite this dreadful pandemic. I hope you were able to ‘share’ your celebration via Zoom with other members of your family, I found it fascinating xx


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> 10am BBC1 this morning there’s a special edition of Saturday Kitchen looking at Pesach foods and traditions.


Thanks for the heads-up @ColinUK. I should think I’ll be ravenous by lunchtime!

Morning good peeps.  Another 4.1 for me. That’s three in a row.

Had a v nice day yesterday - thanks for the good wishes, folks. My mum was full of beans.

It’s a bit wet n blustery here. Looking fwd to next week’s heatwave.


----------



## SueEK

@Bloden My mum was full of beans.
So glad you had a lovely time with your mum x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Bright and very blustery here in the Aire Valley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Another, auto assisted, 5.2
Late start that isn’t really, just up at normal time.

I feel rediculously satisfied as we cleaned, *and dusted*, our house top to bottom yesterday.  It was when I moved something and saw how deep the dust was that I decided it had to be done.   It took us both over 5 hours!!  

Thanks for sharing your grandad’s account of his childhood @ColinUK 
Glad that your Mum is good @Bloden

Cool today here.  Enjoy whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @SB2015


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all a satisfying 5.8 after my second jab yesterday. Feeling fine so far. Absolutely rotten weather, heavy rain and very gusty winds. Nice quiet lazy day beckons I think. Have a good day.
> 
> @ColinUK what a wonderful but heartbreaking tale. I’d like to think the world had moved on since then but unfortunately I’m not so certain it has.  Enjoy your celebrations, even though I don’t suppose there will be 46 of you this year....again. Fingers crossed for next year.


Those days where we regularly had numbers into the 30s have long since past. It’s now done to regularly 14 with an occasional extra 6. 
Mum does everything as theirs is the only house which can comfortably host everyone for a sit down meal. 
She’s 79 now and you’d have thought my sister in law would have at least offered once in the 27 years since she joined the family to host at their house. Or even offer to bring food. Or help in the kitchen. But you’d be wrong. 

Mum’s acknowledged that if she doesn’t do it then nobody will and that’s bittersweet I’m sure. She loves it but it’s exhausting. 
I tend to take the day off and help out as much as I can, and usually stay over so I can help the next day get the table back to normal size and pack the extra crockery and stuff away.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> @ColinUK Aha was that your obligatory four glasses of wine?  So interesting Colin, thank you, the explanation was great and what a sad but uplifting story from your grandfather. We don’t know the half of it do we and sadly have no concept of how easy life really is these days, despite this dreadful pandemic. I hope you were able to ‘share’ your celebration via Zoom with other members of your family, I found it fascinating xx


Trust me when I say the four obligatory glasses of wine are more than enough!

According to customer the glasses, or rather cups as they’re stemless, have to be a certain minimum size and you have to drink more than half of the first, second and fourth. The third you have to drain. And I’ve never ever seen anyone get even the slightest bit tipsy at a Seder service which is quite remarkable considering hardly anyone drinks.


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> Another, auto assisted, 5.2
> Late start that isn’t really, just up at normal time.
> 
> I feel rediculously satisfied as we cleaned, *and dusted*, our house top to bottom yesterday.  It was when I moved something and saw how deep the dust was that I decided it had to be done.   It took us both over 5 hours!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your grandad’s account of his childhood @ColinUK
> Glad that your Mum is good @Bloden
> 
> Cool today here.  Enjoy whatever you choose to do.


A HS is a HS by any route!

So congrats!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Well done on the HS @SB2015 

My auto-generated BG was 6.7 this morning. 

Nice work on the double-jab 5.8 @eggyg


----------



## ColinUK

For those wondering what the Haggadah looks like (that’s the order of service and it’s got all of the songs and other instructions for the Seder service written down in it) then here’s the first page of a Haggadah written (by hand obviously) in a concentration camp in 1941 by Rabbi Leo Ausbacher.

The Seder plate is depicted at the top of the page.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on the HS @SB2015


----------



## goodybags

Shocking Sunday wake up 10.1 
I know the reason why, having slept for just over 12 hours, and yesterday ate to much of something I love but shouldn’t have eaten just before bed !


----------



## Snowwy

ColinUK said:


> For those wondering what the Haggadah looks like (that’s the order of service and it’s got all of the songs and other instructions for the Seder service written down in it) then here’s the first page of a Haggadah written (by hand obviously) in a concentration camp in 1941 by Rabbi Leo Ausbacher.
> 
> The Seder plate is depicted at the top of the page.
> View attachment 16552


I have been to a number of Seder meals... very moving.


----------



## rebrascora

I spoke too soon as regards getting on top of things. The last 2 mornings I have woken high again and needed a corrections. 10.5 this morning. Shot myself 2 units of Fiasp and went back to sleep and woke up again on 7.3 which is reasonable to start the day. Will need to dial the Levemir up again! 

@ColinUK Thanks for the fascinating information and your Grandad's story. So important to remember and retell these personal accounts and to wonder at the ingenuity of people to achieve so much even in the most impossible situations. 

@SB2015 Congrats on another House Special. It must be nice to know that your new tech is doing a great job now you have got to grips with it. I know you had a lot of frustration when you first got it but seems like you have it cracked now!... Hope I haven't jinxed you saying that


----------



## Spozkins

A 5.3 for me this morning. Starting tresiba today and on a low dose so hoping for the best but expecting we might need some adjustments. 

I hope everybody enjoys their Sunday, wherever it finds them.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 for me this morning.

@ColinUK thank you for telling us all about Passover. I find it so interesting. The stories from your relatives are important to be retold and not forgotten, thank you for sharing them.

@SB2015 congrats on the HS.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## MAC2020

5.3 this morning. Just caught up on the last few days hotly debated discussions: NHS, Endos, Passover. Hmm such interesting topics.


----------



## Bloden

Spozkins said:


> A 5.3 for me this morning. Starting tresiba today and on a low dose so hoping for the best but expecting we might need some adjustments.
> 
> I hope everybody enjoys their Sunday, wherever it finds them.


When I switched from Lantus to Tresiba (approx 5 years ago?), I started with a 10% reduction in the dose, then tweaked upwards. I was usually on 14-16 of Lantus. I take 11-12 of Tresiba. The switch over tweaking didn’t take long. Hope it’s as smooth for you as it was for me!


----------



## Leadinglights

Leaderofthecats said:


> I absolutely agree. Scotland is a famously impoverished nation with an even more famously underfunded healthcare system.
> 
> I should be seeing an endocrinologist anyway instead of just being told to top in loads of Tramadol every month for crippling period pain for years I reckon, but at least I'm getting those now and not just told to clear off and take ridiculously weak OTC painkillers that do absolutely nothing.
> 
> I got my hbac01 down to non-diabetic level on my own before , and I'm trying my best to do it again.
> 
> It would help if the NHS wouldn't tell people they no longer have diabetes, when it's evidently a lifetime condition!
> 
> I'm sick of people telling me to do literally impossible things. I'm trying my best and if that's not good enough for people, crow about my future death elsewhere please. At any rate, I don't plan on it any time soon!


Your pain sounds to be far in excess of what would be considered a normal level that people might experience and although most 'women's problems' are attributed to hormones it maybe you should be referred to a gynaecologist. Obviously I don't know your medical history but the pain relief you are taking ought to be helping. My daughter who is an obs and gynae consultant gets referrals for people in your situation. This may of course more difficult if you are in a remote area but maybe worth a shot. Have you considered CBD oil or that may be a bit controversial.


----------



## Spozkins

Thank you @Bloden that is good to know. 10% sounds about right with the dose km starting on. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SueEK

@Leaderofthecats I agree with @Leadinglights , a referral to gynae would seem appropriate from what you are saying. I too suffered dreadfully with mine for years and years and was pretty much ignored by the female gp’s I saw. I then was transferred to a new male GP who rang me out of the blue, had a chat and he said ‘you shouldn’t be having to put up with this’. I had an ablation within the year and it literally transformed my life. I’m not saying an ablation would be suitable in your case but I would urge you to really push for a referral. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Leaderofthecats

Leadinglights said:


> Your pain sounds to be far in excess of what would be considered a normal level that people might experience and although most 'women's problems' are attributed to hormones it maybe you should be referred to a gynaecologist. Obviously I don't know your medical history but the pain relief you are taking ought to be helping. My daughter who is an obs and gynae consultant gets referrals for people in your situation. This may of course more difficult if you are in a remote area but maybe worth a shot. Have you considered CBD oil or that may be a bit controversial.


CBD Oil maybe helps, but not a huge amount as it seems incredibly weak when up against either the nausea and vomiting condition or this awful period pain. It's also ludicrously expensive, unfortunately, being about £20 for those tiny bottles - or double that for the higher strength stuff. But it was a good suggestion, and I liked taking it well enough.
  Thankyou. 

My present doctor is just trying to pass it all off as within a normal period pain range. Even the cyclical vomiting, which has been suspiciously absent this month (whether due to rehydration, massively healthy diet, or total fluke , I don't know). But it's absolutely awful. Makes me want to kick him in the nuts then tell him he's overreacting! 
Some months even if I take like 200mg of Tramadol at once , which is usually enough to knock out a horse, I'll still be awake for two or sometimes three days because it's too painful to sleep. 
And I get through approximately one massive tube of the lower strength Voltarol gel every month (apparently NHS doctors can't prescribe the double strength stuff, which I buy myself from the chemist) , and lots of Ibuprofen gel and those nice Thermacare back wraps. 

These are all enormously helpful, but the level of pain is just incredibly high to begin with. Tramadol is especially good due to its calming effect, and if I can get to sleep it tends to be surprisingly good quality sleep because of taking it. 

The hideous female doctor at my local doctor clinic just reckoned I'm a massive sissy and "making a meal of normal everyday aches and pains", so she wouldn't prescribe anything at all! 
For years! 

The third doctor tended to witlessly agree with her about everything because they're both "of one mind" , but I haven't seen either of them for years and he was much more sympathetic than either of the other two about a different female plight I had. I have wondered about whether I should try asking for him in the future anyway, as my present one seems alarmingly dense about diabetes.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

SueEK said:


> @Leaderofthecats I agree with @Leadinglights , a referral to gynae would seem appropriate from what you are saying. I too suffered dreadfully with mine for years and years and was pretty much ignored by the female gp’s I saw. I then was transferred to a new male GP who rang me out of the blue, had a chat and he said ‘you shouldn’t be having to put up with this’. I had an ablation within the year and it literally transformed my life. I’m not saying an ablation would be suitable in your case but I would urge you to really push for a referral. Let us know how you get on x


Thankyou so much for being so supportive.
Are gynaecologists supposed to do more than just checking for endometriosis on a CAT or ultrasound scanner? 

That's all that the ones I was sent to ever did, then they'd just shrug and say "looks normal, guess it's just normal bad period pain." 

It always seemed hopelessly half-baked, to me. 

I've heard some women actually pass out from the pain, and still get fobbed off like this, which is just crazy! D-:


----------



## Leaderofthecats

I'm glad that you no longer have to suffer badly like this! Well, personally I think endometrial ablation sounds like a top tier suggestion with literally no downside assuming nothing goes wrong during the procedure,  but doctors haven't been going for it unfortunately.
I think it's a great suggestion though!
Maybe I should ask doctor 3 about it, you never know he may actually go for it now that the hideous female doctor isn't saying anything for him to just lazily agree with.


----------



## RirisR

Morning all a 6.5 for me this morning, it started off cloudy
but now the suns breaking through lovely now its summer
feel so much happier getting through winter and lockdown


----------



## Leaderofthecats

It's pleasant, isn't it?


It's been really windy here today, and tipping down all week off and on,  but in the mornings sunshine has started coming through my bedroom window and it's just nice.


----------



## SueEK

Leaderofthecats said:


> I'm glad that you no longer have to suffer badly like this! Well, personally I think endometrial ablation sounds like a top tier suggestion with literally no downside assuming nothing goes wrong during the procedure,  but doctors haven't been going for it unfortunately.
> I think it's a great suggestion though!
> Maybe I should ask doctor 3 about it, you never know he may actually go for it now that the hideous female doctor isn't saying anything for him to just lazily agree with.


Possibly if you go armed with loads of information about possible causes, do your homework, and insist that it is not normal pain, believe me persistence will pay off. I don’t know your age so not sure if they would consider an ablation. Anyhow I know that many of our doctors give in and refer people because they are constantly on their back. I wish you well in your quest (sounds like something from a film) lol.  The more info and knowledge you have, the polite but firm suggestion that you are referred should hopefully work. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Ditto

7.4 @ 5.29 too early by half. 

Have a nice Palm Sunday y'all. The palm cross on the mirror is looking proper tatty and no chance to get a new one.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Ditto said:


> 7.4 @ 5.29 too early by half.
> 
> Have a nice Palm Sunday y'all. The palm cross on the mirror is looking proper tatty and no chance to get a new one.


Hopefully next year, Jan.  I feel very fortunate that OH (retired priest) had kept a bag of spare palm crosses, so I had a freshly blessed one at our private Eucharist in the garden room this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Not bad at all!


----------



## Inamuddle

Good afternoon, cold and windy here today, was looking forward to a good walk, but have not even managed that.My reading 6.2 this morning. Maybe things are improving!


----------



## KARNAK

Seems I owe someone an apology the forum and @Leaderofthecats to which I
profusely apologise, I totally misread her post on the Endocrinologist like the numpty
I am and so sorry if I caused her to be upset.

I am not here to upset any member and I hope you all realise that, my aim is to join in
and take in knowledge from members and a bit of banter if required which is nearly
always.

I have a decision to make tonight, to leave the forum or not? I have spoken to a staff
member who I deeply respect and a decision will be made in the morning. I don`t want
members to say what they think its my decision, please take care and stay safe.

8.9 this morning just to show its in the correct thread, sorry @Northerner.


----------



## Leaderofthecats

BS 8.8 mmol/L


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:20 BS 9.5 A bit high, more practice needed in paradigm shift, but, oddly enough quite a lot more comfortable sleep: still tingles; just no waking up with my whole arm on fire! That’s because I’d reduced the basal by -2 hours before I slept, true, that still made a difference & reduced my bolus -12: not intentional in that it was planned; just what was left in the pen & decided to try it & see AKA couldn’t be bothered to go to the kitchen fridge & back to get a new pen!  I thought for sure it’ll be above 10 & it’s just under! But, it does tell me I need even less bolus, especially for dinner, than I thought & I also need to either eat dinner earlier or stay up longer after dinner to monitor BS to bring it down more slowly before going to bed: not good to have my BS sitting around the 10 mark overnight even if it FEELS more comfortable!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- that trek to & back from the fridge has to be undertaken now but, then, I’m headed to the kitchen anyway to cook breakfast!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.
Crashed the car yesterday morning. I am a tad shook up. 8.3 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Oh my goodness! Are you ok @Michael12421 ?


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 so sorry to hear this, have you hurt yourself? No wonder you are shook up. Hope you are ok xx
6.4 for me today, am really feeling the loss of that extra hour. Got a busy day ahead at work. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 5.6 this morning. 
@Michael12421 sorry to hear that, hope everything can be put right.
There has been a tinge of sadness on the forum of late for many reasons. My prayer is that all will find peace in this fickle,  troubled world as we approach this Easter period and beyond.

With every blessing, Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 for me at the later time of 06:25 as a overslept just a bit.

@Michael12421 I’m sorry hear about your accident and hope you’re ok.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421  Hope you’re ok and not too shaken up.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 9.3 for me this morning. Busy day at work as usual today but only 4 days this week.
@Michael12421 i hope you are ok!!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Hope the sun comes out as promised.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very pleasant 5.4 on day 2 post second vaccine. I was fine yesterday and appear to be fine today. Can’t even feel anything on the jab site. Fingers crossed it stays that way.
Today is the first easing of lockdown restrictions in England, ie two households can meet up in a private garden and you can jump in your car to travel for exercise. Not too far though. We had it all planned. A 40 minute drive to the seaside for a nice bracing walk, followed by fish and chips. There’s bracing and there’s BRACING! 40/45 mph winds and heavy rain forecast for our region. Typical! Tomorrow is looking much better so we’ll go for it then! 

@Michael12421 I liked your post but only because of your reading, not because you crashed your car. Hope you’re feeling a bit better today and your car isn’t too badly damaged. Take care.

Have a Happy Monday everyone and if you are venturing out to see friends and family or to go somewhere different for a walk. Enjoy, but still stay safe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and an oatcake too far with 7.7

Nevermind it's a short working week ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me third morning running . Been for a lovely walk now time for work thank goodness it’s only a 4 day week


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. It feels far too early.
I'm sorry you’ve had a crash, @Michael12421 and hope you feel better soon and can get the car sorted. Is it a write off? Like @eggyg , I was in two minds as to whether to 'like' your post!


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 at 4am this morning but up most of the night because my wife is not so good, is having deeper paranoid thoughts and is sinking into diabetes. It won't be long before she begins to think I am trying to poison her at this rate ( I or anyone else, hence why we have no friends left now). Been there before. Sadly last time she ended up being sectioned.

She has progressed as far as thinking that I am forcing her to take her medicine (which she thinks is a poison) that she hates, and tinkering with her food. Neither of which is true. But the truth is irrelevant to her, only the suspicions reign in her mind.

If only she could let go of the 'bad' thinking.

So sad because when she is well she is really lovely.

Sad because we had another terrible evening and night.

I dread to think what today will bring.

I wish she would take her diabetes seriously but she won't. She just ignores it.

Sigh, this is so hard and so sad.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.2 here, with the help of a JB at 2am.

It’s filthy weather here today! I’ve signed myself up for a 3-day Welsh revision course, 9.30 to 3 - that’s far too much screen time LOL.

@Michael12421 I hope you’re ok!

So sorry to hear you’re having a tough time @Gwynn. I hope things improve today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

VERY windy here and has been since last night

@Michael12421 so sorry to hear you had an accident, I hope you (and Missy) are both ok!

Horrendous day BG wise yesterday, sitting in the 11's most of the day despite my best efforts to bring them down, hate it and I know it isn't exactly "that" high but when diabetes has dealt you what it has me with good control you start to panic a little more even at 11

Quite happy to see a 5.7 this morning and hoping I can regain control today

@Leaderofthecats please stay, you have just as much right to be here as the rest of us, if you click on a persons name under their avatar there is an "ignore" option available

So sad to see the forum turning and there's been so much new members not coming back after their first post due to lack of kindness and support, wasn't at all like that when I joined but have to admit I'd be wary of posting as a "newbie" these days
xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 

Not feeling it today tbh.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 6.6 today 
(a lot better than Sunday‘s Shock)


----------



## Bexlee

12.9. What’s happening! Hope everyone has a good day with the new found freedom ..... play safe !


----------



## Bloden

I know what you mean @Kaylz. Lately, the forum hasn’t felt as cosy as usual. I guess we’re all extra-stressed atm, because of Covid.   

On a lighter note, they pointed out on BBC Breakfast this morning that, from today in England, you _can’t_ hug your loved ones yet but you _can_ rugby tackle someone, hahaha. What a crazy world!


----------



## SB2015

A 5.3 this morning.  As you say @rebrascora i think Humphrey (the pump) has settled in now, and we have got to know each other a little better.

Off for a walk and then a cream tea in a friend’s garden to celebrate being able to have tea in her garden.  I am not sure I will try the rugby tackle @Bloden .  I want her to stay as a friend. 

I hope that you are okay @Michael12421 after your accident.

Smile at someone.  They will smile back and smile at someone else. And so it goes......


----------



## adrian1der

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.
> Crashed the car yesterday morning. I am a tad shook up. 8.3 this morning.


Hope you are OK @Michael12421


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> She has progressed as far as thinking that I am forcing her to take her medicine (which she thinks is a poison) that she hates, and tinkering with her food. Neither of which is true. But the truth is irrelevant to her, only the suspicions reign in her mind.
> 
> If only she could let go of the 'bad' thinking.


A vicious downward spiral, made more difficult by lockdown and not having friends to rally round. Are you tapping into the forums run by the various mental health charities? Hopefully it’s somewhat therapeutic to post and share in this forum. Thinking of you and your wife.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> 6.3
> 
> Not feeling it today tbh.



Sorry to hear that Colin

Hope the bounce soon returns to your bungee.

And really sorry to hear about the tough time you and your wife are having @Gwynn - hope you are getting effective support and assistance.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 07:07 this morning. No sign of the promised sun and nice weather - it's overcast and dull at the moment in West Berks.

@ColinUK I'm finding your posts really fascinating. Two year's ago we were at Mount Nebo in Jordan said to be the place that Moses first saw the promised land.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning

8.3 for me this morning, not really sure why, but there we are. Went to bed a bit headachey and seem to have woken up with it too.

Sorry to hear about your car accident @Michael12421, I’m sure you must be very shaken. Take things easy and take care of yourself.

@Gwynn I’m sorry to see things are tough for you both at the moment, it must be exhausting...your sunny disposition is admirable in such challenging circumstances.

@Kaylz I know what you mean too, it’s one of the reasons why I sometimes take a little break. Every now and again I think there is a little blip, then things get back to normal, it’s like anywhere with people, different personalities come and go, so things will often  ebb and flo a bit.  However the overwhelming feel of the site is still friendly and supportive...always good to concentrate on the positive. All will be well again.

@SB2015 I agree re smiling. It’s very difficult for someone not to smile back at you if you, give them a friendly smile. 

And on that note, I shall go for my walk ...smiling at everyone I see. . I hope its a sunny, bright and positive week ahead for all x


----------



## Lisa66

@ColinUK I think everyone has an off day from time to time...often things just catch up with us. As my Gran often used to say, for all sorts or reasons “start again tomorrow”. Take care.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> 5.5 at 4am this morning but up most of the night because my wife is not so good, is having deeper paranoid thoughts and is sinking into diabetes. It won't be long before she begins to think I am trying to poison her at this rate ( I or anyone else, hence why we have no friends left now). Been there before. Sadly last time she ended up being sectioned.
> 
> She has progressed as far as thinking that I am forcing her to take her medicine (which she thinks is a poison) that she hates, and tinkering with her food. Neither of which is true. But the truth is irrelevant to her, only the suspicions reign in her mind.
> 
> If only she could let go of the 'bad' thinking.
> 
> So sad because when she is well she is really lovely.
> 
> Sad because we had another terrible evening and night.
> 
> I dread to think what today will bring.
> 
> I wish she would take her diabetes seriously but she won't. She just ignores it.
> 
> Sigh, this is so hard and so sad.


So sorry to hear you’re having such a tough time. Thinking of you


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you all for the good wishes.
What happend was that I drove down to  the lake for a walk with Missy. My village is half way up a steep hill and on the way back I had a violent sneezing episode and lost control of the car. I swerved across the two lanes and managed to stop the car heading for the ditch but I must have over compensated and the car turned through 180 degrees and headed back to the right side of the road and ended up into the ditch which is half a metre deep. A man in a Jeep pulled up, passed me and parked. I managed to reverse out of the ditch and he asked me if I needed an ambulance but I assured him that we were both OK.  He followed me home and I parked up,  He stopped and asked me again about whether or not I needed an ambulance but I said no - thank you. This morning I have some aches where the seat belt restained me.
The thing that puzzled me was my sugar readings.  They kept plummeting to very unusual lows - in the 2's - despite eating loads of carbs.  They kept doing that all day and before a very rich-carb dinner I was only 4.4 so I ate my dinner without a bolus injection and woke to an 8.3. There are things that need to be done to the car but I have to have my ITV (MOT) in April so I will ask the garage to do all that is necessary for me to get through it - is going to be quite expensive,
Thanks again for your concern and good wishes.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.
> Crashed the car yesterday morning. I am a tad shook up. 8.3 this morning.


Sorry to read this must have been an awful shock


----------



## Spozkins

A whopping 17 this morning. Must have known because I dreamt I was in the diabetes clinic being told off! 

That sounds scary @Michael12421 glad you're doing okay and the injuries are only minor.


----------



## Kaylz

Success, Abbott are replacing my fallen off sensor although it's the second in a fortnight, another long wait and a very difficult call due to a bad line and a VERY strong accent but got there in the end! xx


----------



## Robin

Spozkins said:


> A whopping 17 this morning. Must have known because I dreamt I was in the diabetes clinic being told off!


I love the way our brains work!


----------



## Spozkins

Glad you got it sorted @Kaylz I've heard they are really helpful but I've always been too scared and just bought new sensors. Did it fall off randomly?


----------



## Kaylz

Spozkins said:


> Glad you got it sorted @Kaylz I've heard they are really helpful but I've always been too scared and just bought new sensors. Did it fall off randomly?


Don't be scared! They are lovely, in the 2 years I've been using the Libre I've had around 6 replacements, the one a fortnight ago came off in my bed 6 hours after putting it on and this Saturday's one lasted a few minutes after activating and it was hanging off xx


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me this morning and a JB a few hours earlier to keep me out of the red and get me there, so I am not too unhappy about that as I can hopefully dial back my evening Levemir by half a unit tonight.

@Michael12421 So sorry to hear about your accident. Pleased to hear you and Missy got away with it reasonably unscathed and no one else was involved and it sounds like the car isn't too badly damaged. Do keep a close eye on those BG levels. No idea why they are dropping but it is the "season for change" with basal requirements, so you may need to consider a reduction in your Toujeo if it continues. Hope the soreness and discomfort wears off soon and the car isn't too expensive to make roadworthy again. Pleased that a "Good Samaritan" stopped to make sure you were OK and got home safely.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you.  People here are - for the most part - extremely kind. The law here is the same as in France, you have to offer help in such circumstances, it is an offence not to offer.


----------



## RirisR

Happy Monday its a glorious day here woke to a 6.6 this morning
have stuck the 1 left revolting courgette into a soup with tomatoes
onions, garlic and tumeric hate to waste food so hope it turns out
nice have a nice day all (tut tut getting too American )


----------



## Inamuddle

So sunny here, now that the sun has moved around a bit and the wind is coming from the south I was able to sit on the patio this morning with my cup of tea and listen to the birds singing. BS was 7 this morning!


----------



## Docb

@Gwynn - I have sent you a private message.  If you do not know, private messages are signalled by a number against the "envelope" icon in the bar at the top of the forum.  Click on the envelope to read it.


----------



## eggyg

@Gwynn and @ColinUK hope you’re both ok. Life is s**t sometimes isn’t it? I can’t comprehend what you are going through @Gwynn but to see a loved one change so much must be heartbreaking. I echo @adrian1der thoughts about online help for you, as a “ carer”, you don’t mention family, does your wife have siblings/ cousins who could help? Even a phone call. 

@ColinUK I get the “ not feeling it” feeling. Never felt like this before the pandemic, never realised how anxious a person I was before the pandemic either. We’ve all had to adapt to new ways and I’m not sure we’ll all adapt back. I felt a bit “ flat” today as I was excited about going out but the weather put paid to that idea. So I messaged four friends instead whom I haven’t seen for over a year and we’ve had a laugh and it cheered me up no end. I’ve made plans with one to drop off a bag of books in her porch tomorrow, she lives in another town so haven’t been able to do this for a while, and she’s going to leave a bag of books for me. 
With the other three I’ve made plans to have them and their partners over for a BBQ after 17th May. I think having something to look forward does help. Also booked a couple of nights in our favourite Lake District hotel for Mr Eggy’s birthday at the end of June. Just gently chipping away.

I’m off out now for a blustery walk to the Coop, haven’t left the house since Saturday. It’s not exciting but it’s something. Take care both. X


----------



## Leadinglights

RirisR said:


> Happy Monday its a glorious day here woke to a 6.6 this morning
> have stuck the 1 left revolting courgette into a soup with tomatoes
> onions, garlic and tumeric hate to waste food so hope it turns out
> nice have a nice day all (tut tut getting too American )


Sometimes something is revolting no matter what you do, we had bought frozen sprouts with chestnuts (which I would usually never do) and they were horrible so I turned them into soup with some other veg, it was still horrible and it went down the sink.
Hopefully your concoction will be better. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Leadinglights

Anitram said:


> I know what you mean. I quit the forum for a few weeks last year after a run-in with another member. I had the temerity to question whether their diet, which included things like baked potatoes and Rice Krispies, was really low carb. Got stung by their response, so much so that it sent me on a downward spiral (it happens now and then, and sometimes the most inconsequential things can trigger it) and a week later I still wasn't in a good place. It was only after Mike noticed that I'd gone missing and got in touch that I felt able to come back.


I know exactly how you feel when comments are made when you're just trying to help. I had a job I loved until I had a new manager who seemed determined to undermine me and anything I did by the snide comments he would make and then say Oh couldn't you tell I was joking, well no I couldn't. Everybody said I changed, I just had no confidence in what I was doing anymore and felt bullied and completely stressed. I would go home and just burst into tears and that was just not me at all.
I had worked beyond retirement age so it was time to go, nearly 3 years ago now. But it still winds me up when I think of it.


----------



## Lanny

Leadinglights said:


> I know exactly how you feel when comments are made when you're just trying to help. I had a job I loved until I had a new manager who seemed determined to undermine me and anything I did by the snide comments he would make and then say Oh couldn't you tell I was joking, well no I couldn't. Everybody said I changed, I just had no confidence in what I was doing anymore and felt bullied and completely stressed. I would go home and just burst into tears and that was just not me at all.
> I had worked beyond retirement age so it was time to go, nearly 3 years ago now. But it still winds me up when I think of it.


That’s why I tend to pepper my posts with so many emojis as I’ve been hurt before by trolls on other TV based message boards, the only ones I had experience of before joining this one, & I NEVER want anybody to misconstrue any post of mine when I see the brighter/funny side of life! Not that I can’t be serious but, you’ll know I am if there’s little or no emojis in a post! I’ve said before that in the absence of all face to face contact & all that that conveys there is only the pure thought, in text, left on forums. More than anything else what I think is what I am & to have THAT being attacked by disrespectful comments etc. is deeply hurtful on a personal level! So, I make sure my feelings behind my posts are put across clearly especially, if I’m looking at the funny side of things!


----------



## RirisR

Leadinglights said:


> Sometimes something is revolting no matter what you do, we had bought frozen sprouts with chestnuts (which I would usually never do) and they were horrible so I turned them into soup with some other veg, it was still horrible and it went down the sink.
> Hopefully your concoction will be better. Enjoy!!!


No Michael vile stuff held my nose and drank it .!!


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Sometimes something is revolting no matter what you do, we had bought frozen sprouts with chestnuts (which I would usually never do) and they were horrible so I turned them into soup with some other veg, it was still horrible and it went down the sink.
> Hopefully your concoction will be better. Enjoy!!!


I quite liked the frozen sprouts with chestnuts but really only when shoved around a lump of beef and roasted in the oven. 
That said I won’t be rushing to buy them again.


----------



## HenryBennett

Leadinglights said:


> Sometimes something is revolting no matter what you d


As I said a little while ago when someone said they’d served kale - fry it in butter, it’s easier to scrape it from the pan into the bin!


----------



## HenryBennett

Leadinglights said:


> sprouts with chestnuts


Cut fresh sprouts in half, fry them in butter until they are caramelised (makes them sweet), then add chopped bacon and chestnuts.


----------



## HenryBennett

Leadinglights said:


> I had a job I loved until I had a new manager who seemed determined to undermine me and anything I did by the snide comments he would make and then say Oh couldn't you tell I was joking, well no I couldn't.


Regrettably there are a lot of individuals who feel better/cleverer by putting others down. Their get out of jail card is, “I was only joking.” Not very nice.


----------



## Michael12421

HenryBennett said:


> Cut fresh sprouts in half, fry them in butter until they are caramelised (makes them sweet), then add chopped bacon and chestnuts.


Try replacing the chestnuts with toasted flaked almonds - totally delicious.


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> As I said a little while ago when someone said they’d served kale -


It was me - I love kale!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> It was me - I love kale!


Yes, I remember now. Should we start a fight? (Only joking)


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> 5.5 at 4am this morning but up most of the night because my wife is not so good, is having deeper paranoid thoughts and is sinking into diabetes. It won't be long before she begins to think I am trying to poison her at this rate ( I or anyone else, hence why we have no friends left now). Been there before. Sadly last time she ended up being sectioned.
> 
> She has progressed as far as thinking that I am forcing her to take her medicine (which she thinks is a poison) that she hates, and tinkering with her food. Neither of which is true. But the truth is irrelevant to her, only the suspicions reign in her mind.
> 
> If only she could let go of the 'bad' thinking.
> 
> So sad because when she is well she is really lovely.
> 
> Sad because we had another terrible evening and night.
> 
> I dread to think what today will bring.
> 
> I wish she would take her diabetes seriously but she won't. She just ignores it.
> 
> Sigh, this is so hard and so sad.


@Gwynn, i'm so sorry your wife isn't well atm. It must be so hard for you to deal with by yourself. Do you have any support from outside agencies for your wife AND yourself? Keep posting here even just to have a bit of a rant when its a bad day.


----------



## Spozkins

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, I remember now. Should we start a fight? (Only joking)


You might not wanna fight if he brought roasted kale. Baking does something heavenly to the stuff!


----------



## freesia

Re the recent exchanges that have been on here lately, i would just like to say that as it is hard through typing a message to convey what you mean without having any visual clues through body language or facial expression, we all need to be kind to each other and accepting of who we are, the individual problems we all have and the one thing we all have in common. Lets continue making this forum a welcoming place for everyone and help and support each other.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> Regrettably there are a lot of individuals who feel better/cleverer by putting others down. Their get out of jail card is, “I was only joking.” Not very nice.


Worse thing I’ve experienced this from my own family


----------



## Bexlee

Spozkins said:


> Glad you got it sorted @Kaylz I've heard they are really helpful but I've always been too scared and just bought new sensors. Did it fall off randomly?


You must contact them if they fall off or are reading  high or low. They’re really good and very friendly and helpful. They like the reports of high low readings as they use to calibrate. I always feel guilty ringing but it’s never a problem.


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> Worse thing I’ve experienced this from my own family


I’m no psychologist but it’s possibly not uncommon between siblings and carries over into the workplace??


----------



## HenryBennett

Spozkins said:


> You might not wanna fight if he brought roasted kale. Baking does something heavenly to the stuff!


Next time you serve it invite me round and I’ll see if you’re right


----------



## Spozkins

Bexlee said:


> You must contact them if they fall off or are reading  high or low. They’re really good and very friendly and helpful. They like the reports of high low readings as they use to calibrate. I always feel guilty ringing but it’s never a problem.


 Report to them if the sensor is reading too high/low you mean?


----------



## Kaylz

Spozkins said:


> Report to them if the sensor is reading too high/low you mean?


Yes, if they are too far off finger prick reading but the scan they like to be done 10-15 minutes after a finger prick xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

HenryBennett said:


> I’m no psychologist but it’s possibly not uncommon between siblings and carries over into the workplace??


I think you are probably right ..


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> I think you are probably right ..


My older brother, relatively recently, in sandal wearing weather, looked down and said, “You’ve got really ugly feet.” What was that about?


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you know, my wife was much calmer today. She woke a bit sad but she picked up as the day went on and we have had a pleasant evening.

I have no support: no support from the council, government or the NHS ( bar her medication and the occasional psychiatric appointment). No family near enough to give support,  no friends (now). Her family live 8000 miles away. It has been like this (no support) from the start many years ago. Its tough but ususally we get through it. There are only ever very rare 'good times' now, sadly.

Today was a better day.

I just hope she sleeps through the night tonight.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you know, my wife was much calmer today. She woke a bit sad but she picked up as the day went on and we have had a pleasant evening.
> 
> I have no support: no support from the council, government or the NHS ( bar her medication and the occasional psychiatric appointment). No family near enough to give support,  no friends (now). Her family live 8000 miles away. It has been like this (no support) from the start many years ago. Its tough but ususally we get through it. There are only ever very rare 'good times' now, sadly.
> 
> Today was a better day.
> 
> I just hope she sleeps through the night tonight.


I'm glad its been a better day today @Gwynn. Could MIND or anothet mental health charity put you in touch with any local support groups or something. I know you can't meet up atm but having someone on the end of a telephone may be a help?


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks and a good suggestion. However as my wife is very paranoid she cannot cope with anyone contacting by phone (or any other way). She will not answer the phone herself and if I have to use the phone it 'sets her off' and her stress, anxiety and paranoia levels rocket.

I did join a support forum a while back but that lapsed as it was a bit stressful for me as my wife became 'unhappy' that was was on it. She hates anyone knowing about or discussing her condition. She does not mind this forum as she does not know that I have mentioned her condition here.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Thanks and a good suggestion. However as my wife is very paranoid she cannot cope with anyone contacting by phone (or any other way). She will not answer the phone herself and if I have to use the phone it 'sets her off' and her stress, anxiety and paranoia levels rocket.
> 
> I did join a support forum a while back but that lapsed as it was a bit stressful for me as my wife became 'unhappy' that was was on it. She hates anyone knowing about or discussing her condition. She does not mind this forum as she does not know that I have mentioned her condition here.


Ah thats hard on you though. You need support and help as well. You can't look after her unless you are well yourself. It must be so hard. Could you say its for you not her?


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.1 @ 7.21 this morning.

That rhyme 'sticks and stones...' is a load of bunkum. 'They' have done brain scans that show hurtful remarks cause as much pain as a physical assault.


----------



## SB2015

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you know, my wife was much calmer today. She woke a bit sad but she picked up as the day went on and we have had a pleasant evening.
> 
> I have no support: no support from the council, government or the NHS ( bar her medication and the occasional psychiatric appointment). No family near enough to give support,  no friends (now). Her family live 8000 miles away. It has been like this (no support) from the start many years ago. Its tough but ususally we get through it. There are only ever very rare 'good times' now, sadly.
> 
> Today was a better day.
> 
> I just hope she sleeps through the night tonight.


Glad that you have had a better day @Gwynn 
Look after yourself as well as your wife.


----------



## SB2015

Sleep well all.  

Keep the smiley supportive help coming on here.  It is so valuable.
Smile through our posts for others.


----------



## Bexlee

Spozkins said:


> Report to them if the sensor is reading too high/low you mean?


Yes. If they fall off or after 2/3 days they appear to be reading consistently out you can ring, they ask for comparative reading for blood / libre readings


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you know, my wife was much calmer today. She woke a bit sad but she picked up as the day went on and we have had a pleasant evening.
> 
> I have no support: no support from the council, government or the NHS ( bar her medication and the occasional psychiatric appointment). No family near enough to give support,  no friends (now). Her family live 8000 miles away. It has been like this (no support) from the start many years ago. Its tough but ususally we get through it. There are only ever very rare 'good times' now, sadly.
> 
> Today was a better day.
> 
> I just hope she sleeps through the night tonight.


Good to hear you had a slightly better day . Do hope you get some sleep


----------



## Lanny

00:59 BS 5.6  Pretty happy ish with that! Still getting to grips with the paradigm shift & did a bit better: only woke once with red hot needles in my right hand & no burning up the whole arm; didn’t eat dinner in the end although, I dithered with eating it or not around 15:30! Decided I’ll have to get to grips with going to bed with an emptier stomach than I’ve been used to for most of my life at some stage so, I might as well get started: in the restaurant business for many years I got used to eating late at night & going to bed straight away with a full stomach; it’s the same reason why I didn’t start eating breakfast until 2015, DSN suggested it to control my BS better in the mornings, & it took some time for me to get used to eating it now! Even so I STILL don’t eat breakfast some of the time but, I always have SOMETHING, half an oatcake with half the breakfast bolus dose, to stop DP! But, that did mean when alarm went off for midnight LR I woke up hungry, without dinner, & couldn’t get back to sleep so gave up after roughly an hour, tested, cooked & ate! Kind of know what my bolus doses are but, decided to try -2 less anyway as I’m trying to refine the sweet spot of not too high at the peak but, not drop too fast & tested just now at 1 hour & 58 minutes after 03:32 BS 12.3 nope, can’t reduce it any lower as that’s too high & stuck back in the 2 I took off!

As with breakfast it’s going to take me a while to get to grips with eating dinner earlier & going to bed with my stomach a bit emptier & I’m going to have to a compromise as I also don’t want to eat in the middle of the night either like tonight! But, I’ll keep working on it & I’ll get there most of the time like I did with breakfast, eventually! 

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- tingles are mostly gone now with my BS at more of an even keel throughout the day, with more basal & less bolus: it’s only eating dinner with the accompanying bolus & the overnight sleep that I still have tingles, which I can sleep through; it’s the being woken with burning that I want to avoid!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.4 for me ..hoping we get the sunshine we were promised in the weather forecast . Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.3 and up late. Horrible day at work yesterday so lots waiting for me today.  @Michael12421 hope you don’t have too many aches and pains this morning
@Gwynn glad to hear yesterday was t too bad.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.9 from me this morning.

Yesterday I waited for the weather to improve and had my walk early afternoon. I tested after a 50 minute brisk walk and got a 4.4.


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
5.7 for me today 
Nice day forcast, we are off for an afternoon tea later   
Might need a hat and sunscreen!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Gwynn

5.6 at 5:30am.

Up late this morning. Exhausted from all the recent stress and the mucking about with the clocks at this time of year. Still it's onto brighter, warmer mornings now. 

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. It IS hard on me but it is even harder on my wife.


----------



## Docb

6 for me this morning.

@Gwynn, did you see my PM? You should get access to support form the County Council, you just need to know the way in.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. New sensor activated at tea time last night showed 2 overnight hypos. The last one i woke up at the end, finger prick showed 4.2. Needed a JB to get in the shower and now up to 6.3.
Going to be lovely sunny and warm today so enjoy it.
@SueEK i hope you have a better day today.
@Gwynn i hope you and your wife have a good day.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 today


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Loving the Sun


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 4.5 when I first woke up, went back to sleep for 40 minutes and now I'm 7.2.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Aaarrgghhh!! Just about to leave for work. Scanned and it was 4.8, a bit low for me to drive, did a finger prick and its 2.8!!!! Now i'll be late for work and i've got a list of things to do before the kids come in. I'll be on catch up all day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

@Lanny my OH loves going to bed with a full stomach - he’s off to sleep in a flash, whereas I’d be struggling to stay lying down LOL. We’re all different! 

Well, it looks like it’s going to be a lovely day. My Zoom Welsh course continues today. By 2pm yesterday my iPad had had enough (and me too! Looking at a screen for hours is hard work) so I missed the last hour. I’m glad I’m not a schoolgirl - I’m enjoying the course, but hating so much screen time. I think I’d best take all my breaks in the garden!


----------



## rebrascora

Bit disappointed with a 7.2 this morning after half a basal unit reduction last night. Still I stayed in range all night so can't complain too much


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well duvet covers were out for delivery yesterday, tracking is through an app so no option to contact them, carrier is Amazon Logistics, 1st attempt made and then saying another attempt will be made on the next delivery day, no they tried a second attempt a few hours later! Same thing with another attempt will be made on the next delivery day, contacted Amazon twice through the day who said they couldn’t help as it wasn’t placed through them, was getting rather stressed so tried again asking for a number but thankfully this associate was willing to help and transferred me to the delivery team who have added a note to be left in a “safe place”, why the first 2 I spoke to couldn’t have done that I do not know but fingers crossed it’s left today!

So I woke to 6.5, thought I'm not chancing that so had 3 Lifts, go to wash my hands before testing for breakfast and it was no easy task, I have to wash them so many times and in a certain way with my OCD but my legs were a bit shaky so took a bit longer than normal, test and I'm down to 4.7! Had 2 more Lifts (after dropping 9 on the floor!   ) and I've only taken 1u for breakfast, I'm far too anxious with my BG at the moment and with everything else I have going on I feel so drained and ready to give up

@freesia oh no! Hope you get them up soon! xx


----------



## Lisa66

Morning

7.6 this morning. Fine with that. Looking at overnight line it was very up and down, so could have ended up anywhere...usually pretty flat...mysterious...hey ho.

Off to the garden centre early. Have a good day all.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.0 on a beautiful sunny morning.

Going to a family funeral tomorrow and got asked to wear something green. I’ve got a green bobble hat but that’s highly inappropriate for a church service! Off to town now with a choice of Iceland, Wilkinsons, Boots and M&S to find something green I can wear,wrap around me or pin on me. Here goes...,

I hope you’re all doing well out there and have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, Docb I saw your private message. Thank you.  I may contact Compass in the near future. 

My wife was offered some support at the very start but refused everything. 

I had looked into support for myself at the start but found nothing that would help. I will look into it again.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I think that hour we lost has just caught up with me. 5.9 today. After yesterday’s gale force winds, we’ve woken to a calmer day. The BBC has promised sunshine and a wee bit heat, (not as warm as down south are getting)  so we’re going for our seaside trip later. Very excited. Popping to a friends on the way to exchange books. It’ll be lovely to see her albeit fleetingly. I’m thinking we may not recognise each other as we both usually have very short hair! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I think that hour we lost has just caught up with me. 5.9 today. After yesterday’s gale force winds, we’ve woken to a calmer day. The BBC has promised sunshine and a wee bit heat, (not as warm as down south are getting)  so we’re going for our seaside trip later. Very excited. Popping to a friends on the way to exchange books. It’ll be lovely to see her albeit fleetingly. I’m thinking we may not recognise each other as we both usually have very short hair!
> Have a good day everyone.


It's hot on the south coast I'm getting my shorts on for work today


----------



## Docb

Hi Gwynn, do try the contact I suggested when you feel it is right.  They will focus on you as a carer and how it affects you and that can be refreshing since most mental health support services, if and where they exist, can only focus on the individual with the problem. They are so under resourced that they only really do crisis management, the rest of it has to be coped with by the carer.  

In my limited experience the refusal to accept support is not unusual.  It's a big barrier to break through but is probably the key to arriving at a long term solution.   

Take care.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 07:20 this morning. Chilly start but we are promised warm sun as the day progresses. Call with the US this evening so a late finish is on the cards.....

Still working through the new Pinch of Nom book - Mongolian Beef last night which was excellent served with some cauli rice seasoned with chilli cumin and sesame oil. Certainly doing that one again!


----------



## Gwynn

A hopeful result....

At the very start of this journey I was told to test and inject just twice a day. Once before breakfast and once before tea time.

Filled with fear and complete confusion I stuck to this. And the BG readings (although initially bad when on insulin) were very good and consistent when I came off the meds and altered my diet to low carb.

I saw no reason to change my routine unless something dramatic changed.

Well, something dramatic did change. My diet. From weight loss to weight maintenance. A huge leap in calories. My biggest worry was if I increased the carbs (which seemed inevitable) then my BG would become high and disaster would loom.

I changed the testing this morning, only one overall result from it though. I tested at waking and at 2.5 hours after a high carb breakfast. Cerial, milk and a whole banana. 38.6 g of carbs

I expected that my BG at 2.5 hours might be high, but it wasn't. It was 5.1.

A good result adding to the evidence (albeit only 1 result) that perhaps I am not diabetic but suffered from a temporary inflamation of the pancreas.

This is only tentative and of course I may well be diabetic but it is being masked by my normally reduced carb intake.

Fascinating for me but in a way adds to the confusion as it is only 1 result. But then add it to the fact that since I came off insulin and metformin the BG has been consistently in range and my latest HbA1c result is 39, its hard not to draw the positive conclusion.

If my suggested conclusion is correct then its been a long journey from diagnosis as a type 1. 

I will keep to the carb watch (and everything else watch) and continue on this forum because it has been so so helpful and its my only contact with the outside world.

What's that I hear? A trap door opening? Oh oh.


----------



## Robin

It certainly sounds like it could have been an inflamed and angry pancreas, @Gwynn, and there’s no saying whether it will flare up again in the future. BUT. You now have a healthy eating regime, with less alcohol, I think, and a healthy weight, so you’ve done all the hard work that it is in your power to do, and that will reduce the risk of a future flare up, and also prevent other health problems. A certain percentage risk of ill health is always in the lap of the Gods, but you have done your bit.
Keep with us to keep it up!


----------



## Spozkins

A bit of a high 10.7 but it was fairly stable overnight so maybe looking to change the basal. Bg a bit up and down during the day though so we shall see. 

Off to post my covid test for work which entails a decent walk so looking forward to the bluster, I do quite like windy weather.


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, thank you, I agree, risk is always there.

I will be most interested in the next HbA1c test result and the cholesterol. 5he cholesterol wasn't hugely high at 5.1, but it may be best to bring it down. Not sure.

For the cholesterol I take plant sterols as they are not known to have any negative side effects as far as I can find out.

And, yes, alcohol is gone. Hic. 

And the sweets, cakes, chocolate, huge fish and chips, coca cola, wine gums, fruit pastilles, maltesers, etc etc

And the weight.


----------



## rebrascora

Anitram said:


> When mine came back as 5.1 my DN wasn't that concerned.


My DN was the same. She said that whilst they like diabetics to be under 4 my ratio was good and she saw no reason to recommend statins and my consultant is happy with my results and just says "keep doing what you are doing" (which happens to be eating a lot of fat and very few carbs)


----------



## adrian1der

I was 5.1 as well and my GP was happy as my good cholesterol was 1.65 and the ratio was 3.1


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Well duvet covers were out for delivery yesterday, tracking is through an app so no option to contact them, carrier is Amazon Logistics, 1st attempt made and then saying another attempt will be made on the next delivery day, no they tried a second attempt a few hours later! Same thing with another attempt will be made on the next delivery day, contacted Amazon twice through the day who said they couldn’t help as it wasn’t placed through them, was getting rather stressed so tried again asking for a number but thankfully this associate was willing to help and transferred me to the delivery team who have added a note to be left in a “safe place”, why the first 2 I spoke to couldn’t have done that I do not know but fingers crossed it’s left today!
> 
> So I woke to 6.5, thought I'm not chancing that so had 3 Lifts, go to wash my hands before testing for breakfast and it was no easy task, I have to wash them so many times and in a certain way with my OCD but my legs were a bit shaky so took a bit longer than normal, test and I'm down to 4.7! Had 2 more Lifts (after dropping 9 on the floor!   ) and I've only taken 1u for breakfast, I'm far too anxious with my BG at the moment and with everything else I have going on I feel so drained and ready to give up
> 
> @freesia oh no! Hope you get them up soon! xx


I feel your pain ... but tomorrow is a new day and it might behave itself tomorrow. I’ve had stress couple of days .. walking dogs this morning the puppies just wanted to kill each other . Two of the three rolled in fox poo . Not my day


----------



## Inka

I got 5.6 this morning - which, although in my normal range, made me extra happy as I’d had a dodgy pump site the previous day and had woken at 10.3


----------



## RirisR

7.3 today but came down to 5.6 before lunch so Im ok with that
lovely day again folks


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Is anyone else struggling with the weather change ?


----------



## EllsBells

Weather, menstrual cycle, Chinese takeaway at the weekend...


Freddie1966 said:


> Is anyone else struggling with the weather change ?


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> Is anyone else struggling with the weather change ?


don't know to be perfectly honest, mines started playing up being lower when it got warmer a couple of weeks ago, Sunday I was higher and can only put it down to the clock change, today is manic and I'm just fed up of it lol, what kind of dogs is it you have by the way? xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> don't know to be perfectly honest, mines started playing up being lower when it got warmer a couple of weeks ago, Sunday I was higher and can only put it down to the clock change, today is manic and I'm just fed up of it lol, what kind of dogs is it you have by the way? xx


We’ve got three labradoodles... muppets all of them . I normally have 10 gems carbs for hypo had to have about 60 grams today x


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> We’ve got three labradoodles... muppets all of them . I normally have 10 gems carbs for hypo had to have about 60 grams today x


Awww! I love dogs! LOL, I sympathise, its a right pain in the ****! hope they stabalise soon for you! xx


----------



## Spozkins

Freddie1966 said:


> Is anyone else struggling with the weather change ?


Not yet but not that warm here just yet. It can be a nuisance though especially when its swapping and changing all the time! Hope you get a hang on it.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Awww! I love dogs! LOL, I sympathise, its a right pain in the ****! hope they stabalise soon for you! xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Our puppies


----------



## Michael12421

@Freddie1966 They are beautiful


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lovely puppies!
Seeing as I'm here...5.8 for me today...


----------



## Kaylz

@Freddie1966 OMG they are gorgeous! Look like butter wouldn't melt! LOL xx


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> It's hot on the south coast I'm getting my shorts on for work today View attachment 16559


Lucky you. Three layers, long sleeves, and gloves still required today walking along the coast! When the wind dropped, I took my gloves off!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> @Freddie1966 OMG they are gorgeous! Look like butter wouldn't melt! LOL xx


Looks can be very deceiving. The smaller one Skye is so naughty but she steals my heart . Wanted one boy dog and ended up with two girls . Can’t tell you how much easier they have made lockdown


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 6.3  Yay! No problems in the night at all, apart from a bit of background tingles, & slept through the night with still a pretty decent figure to wake on! More like THAT please?

Oh, I see I missed @Northerner this morning just when I watched the latest episode of Amazing Places to Eat on iPlayer & in was in Yorkshire! The first place being featured was Betty’s Tearoom in Harrowgate where locals queue up around the street for a table for afternoon tea with “Fat Rascals”: never heard of them before; not my cup of tea at all though as it sounds like a cross between a scone & hot cross bun, mince pies, Christmas cake etc. with candied peel in it which I HATE! But, their fondant fancies look LOVELY with marzipan & fondant icing: love marzipan; I had QUITE a job trying to dictate THAT so Siri would spell it for me but, had to give up after 4 lines of text of Marcy Pan came up!  Mustn’t be saying it right! Stronger NI accent maybe than I realised!

Incidentally, there’s nothing more quintessentially British than Afternoon Tea & There have been 2 stand out places that I’ve had the best Afternoon Tea ever! The first place was at The Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong where there’s an indoor waterfall in the lobby with silver service of dainty cucumber sandwiches, petit fours, scones with jam & clotted cream, cream pastries & tea! Cost an arm & a leg but, SO worth it! The second place I can’t remember the name of, this early in the morning, was off the bottom of The Spanish Steps in Rome with all of the above minus the silver service & a string quartet thrown in!  Also, had Afternoon Tea at The Ritz in London but, it was a tad bit dissapointing as they were doing some renovations of the ceiling in the main seating area, at the time, & it was served in the armchairs & tables off the main lobby which just didn’t have the same atmosphere: TBF, though I’ll have to try it in the main dining room some time if I can get a booking: last time I was in London it was a 3 year waiting list; supposedly VERY fashionable to be seen having Afternoon Tea at The Ritz & I wondered how I got in without a booking!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 5.6 on the usual hand was shocked so checked on the other and it was 7.1??  Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> Morning all 5.6 on the usual hand was shocked so checked on the other and it was 7.1??  Have a good day all x


 You have to try THAT hand first then, @SueEK


----------



## Lanny

Ah Ha! Googled it & it’s Babingtons English Tearoom at The Spainish Steps in Rome! 

Edited to correct the spelling: only 2 b’s & not 3 in Babingtons


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
A 6.0 this morning after an afternoon tea yesterday.
Happy enough. 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## HenryBennett

6.2 this morning. I shouldn’t have eaten those Maltesers yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.2 for me hoping today will be better than the last two days


----------



## Maca44

4.4 What a lovely day yesterday some more of that Pl's


----------



## Gwynn

5.4 this morning.

We had a lovely walk to the sea side yesterday afternoon and no upsets. A much better day all round.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning Wednesday 6.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.7 here


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.1 today.

Off on a journey to a funeral so had to get dressed properly this morning! Not my usual lockdown wear  I’ve put my pump on vibrate instead of siren alarm so I don’t cause a scene. Iceland was disappointing on green items but found my old green suede handbag so it’s coming out for the day. Deep breath...

I hope you’re all doing as well as possible.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   8.9 here...oops, hypo-overtreat alert.

Hope today isn’t too stressful @Flower.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.7 for me. A basal reduction too far perhaps.

Let's see what the day brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. Went for a walk yesterday afternoon and it was tee shirt weather. Meeting daughter for a walk this afternoon, and tea in her garden. I’ve been seeing her every week as we’ve been riding together, but it’ll be the first time my husband has seen her since Christmas.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 today, nothing whatsoever to do with fish, chips and mushy peas at the seaside yesterday.  We had a great day, sunny and dry, what more could we ask for. A bit warmth perhaps? Couldn’t believe the news headlines when we got home, suffering from wind burn. Hottest  March day for 50 years! I had gloves on! That’s the Solway coast for you. Quiet day at home, supposed to be quite warm, we’re staying inland today!

Have a great day everyone. Last day of March, and shielding. Whoopee! I’m obviously going to grow a new spleen at one minute past midnight! Boris says I can go back to work, no sure what my former boss will think about that considering I retired June 2017! Joking aside, could be quite stressful for my fellow shielders who have to go to back to work, so take care out there. 

@Gwynn the seaside is a guaranteed place to make us feel happier, glad you both had a nice day. 
@Flower a “ normal” funeral is a hard enough thing to attend but a lockdown funeral is very strange and disconcerting, hope it goes well for all concerned.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.1 for me

Success with the duvet covers, they were left in my "safe place" about 45 minutes before Bruce got home from work  
xx


----------



## RirisR

7.2 for me this morning, out later to meet daughter and
grandchildren at the play park its another beautiful day here


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 

Lots of police stuff today. And Netflix.


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 for me the first time I woke up but felt ropey so shot myself 2 units of Fiasp and my Levemir +1 (up to 24 units now!!.... when is it going to end?) as yesterday I needed corrections again. Swallowed a couple of paracetamols for a brewing headache and went back to bed and woke up on a nice 4.8 which just seems like a much better number to start the day! 

I kept between the lines on my Libre though and managing to keep that hypo figure to 1% for the past 14 days now which is a personal best, so whilst the higher numbers I am getting are not ideal, at least there is some saving grace in it.

@ColinUK I was just going to ask how you were doing as you seemed to be late on parade today. Hope the "police stuff" isn't too harrowing and the Netflix helps you to chill afterwards.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 07:42 this morning. Overcast currently although we might see some sun this afternoon.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 8.1 for me the first time I woke up but felt ropey so shot myself 2 units of Fiasp and my Levemir +1 (up to 24 units now!!.... when is it going to end?) as yesterday I needed corrections again. Swallowed a couple of paracetamols for a brewing headache and went back to bed and woke up on a nice 4.8 which just seems like a much better number to start the day!
> 
> I kept between the lines on my Libre though and managing to keep that hypo figure to 1% for the past 14 days now which is a personal best, so whilst the higher numbers I am getting are not ideal, at least there is some saving grace in it.
> 
> @ColinUK I was just going to ask how you were doing as you seemed to be late on parade today. Hope the "police stuff" isn't too harrowing and the Netflix helps you to chill afterwards. The


Just tired today. Walked about 12 miles yesterday. Possibly nothing today.
Also have a phone consultation with the GP I really don’t like later. I’ve requested that it be....

Got interrupted by the police calling!

... changed to be with the GP I like but if it isn’t I’ll still speak with the horrible one.


----------



## Spozkins

7.1 this morning. Upped my tresiba by 1 unit today as my libre graph is looking good just a little higher than it should be.

Returning to work tomorrow, only a 30 hour shift though! So lets see how normality effects the BG.

@Flower thinking of you today.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 6.1
> 
> Lots of police stuff today. And Netflix.


Thinking of you today


----------



## SueEK

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 7.1 today.
> 
> Off on a journey to a funeral so had to get dressed properly this morning! Not my usual lockdown wear  I’ve put my pump on vibrate instead of siren alarm so I don’t cause a scene. Iceland was disappointing on green items but found my old green suede handbag so it’s coming out for the day. Deep breath...
> 
> I hope you’re all doing as well as possible.


Hope all goes well today Flower. Warm hugs for you xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Spozkins said:


> Returning to work tomorrow, only a 30 hour shift though!


Did I read that right? 30 hours!


----------



## Spozkins

HenryBennett said:


> Did I read that right? 30 hours!


You did! I work in adult social care so I do get a bit of down time when I'm there but still on call.


----------



## ColinUK

I really feel like eating. A real curry. Followed by something with tonnes of cream and chocolate. 

Just got off the phone with the GP I don’t warm to.

First he asked why I had stopped taking my escitalopram in September. I haven’t. They gave me a repeat prescription for it two weeks ago. 
Then he looked at my HbA1C and said “has anyone actually given you a diagnosis of diabetes?”
Yes doctor. You did. 
“Well it seems to be very mild so count yourself lucky. So what did you want today?”
It’s all on the e-consult I filled out
Cue a massive sigh from him “Fine. I’ll read it then”
Anyway, up shot is referral to mental health team and a preliminary diagnosis of PTSD, prescription for statin and for something for the hypertension which he said “I’m not happy not treating it because diabetics always die from cardiovascular things and you’re getting old now too” 
I’m 54 ffs. 

Checked the consultation notes in the system after he hung up and of course they’re wrong so I’ve corrected them. Which will please him immensely I’m sure. 

Have had a call with a different police team today and I’m exhausted hence the automatic pull towards food.


----------



## RirisR

ColinUK said:


> I really feel like eating. A real curry. Followed by something with tonnes of cream and chocolate.
> 
> Just got off the phone with the GP I don’t warm to.
> 
> First he asked why I had stopped taking my escitalopram in September. I haven’t. They gave me a repeat prescription for it two weeks ago.
> Then he looked at my HbA1C and said “has anyone actually given you a diagnosis of diabetes?”
> Yes doctor. You did.
> “Well it seems to be very mild so count yourself lucky. So what did you want today?”
> It’s all on the e-consult I filled out
> Cue a massive sigh from him “Fine. I’ll read it then”
> Anyway, up shot is referral to mental health team and a preliminary diagnosis of PTSD, prescription for statin and for something for the hypertension which he said “I’m not happy not treating it because diabetics always die from cardiovascular things and you’re getting old now too”
> I’m 54 ffs.
> 
> Checked the consultation notes in the system after he hung up and of course they’re wrong so I’ve corrected them. Which will please him immensely I’m sure.
> 
> Have had a call with a different police team today and I’m exhausted hence the automatic pull towards food.


Oh God Colin how scary is that what an awful Dr.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Just got off the phone with the GP I don’t warm to.


Hardly surprising. What used to be known as a very poor “bedside manner”. Now known as a lazy blighter!


----------



## Lanny

05:02 BS 6.6  Pretty happy happy with that!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Short & sweet today as there nothing really to report but, that’s quite nice as I’m quite content!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 for me on April Fools Day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up with the larks. Had a restless night, so just got up. Rewarded with a high ( for me) 6.9. I often find the mornings after I’ve had a very restless night I’m higher than usual.
No great plans today, we had warmth yesterday and sat in the garden, it was great. Not going to happen today though. Suppose I’ll just potter about inside, maybe a walk to the pharmacy to pick up Mr Eggy’s prescription. It’s all go! 
Have a good day whatever exciting things you’re up to.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> 5.7 for me on April Fools Day.


I’d forgotten it’s April. That means I’ll be a year older this month! Another lockdown birthday awaits me!


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning. Still within acceptable limits.

Went for a long walk on my own yesterday. Worn out by the end of it. Still aching today.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’d forgotten it’s April. That means I’ll be a year older this month! Another lockdown birthday awaits me!


A year wiser and a year with another bundle of love and joy in your life too of course!


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all 
A 5.9 this morning 

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.6 today. Meeting daughter and daughter in law this morning after the school run for a walk on the beach with the dogs which should be nice. Wonder if daughter will turn up with her truncheon which she has been carrying with her in case someone tries to take her dog, so much dog stealing happening. She would batter anyone to a pulp who tried to take her lovely young brown Labrador.  Glad to have a few days off work, my colleague was in tears when I went in to see her yesterday, management haven’t got a clue how hard our job can be but I guess that applies to anyone’s job.
@ColinUK so sad to hear of your rubbish appt with your doctor. Can you make another appt with the one you like?
Happy April Fools Day all, have a good day xx


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Wonder if daughter will turn up with her truncheon which she has been carrying with her in case someone tries to take her dog, so much dog stealing happening. She would batter anyone to a pulp who tried to take her lovely young brown Labrador.


Good for her, exactly what I’d do.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me. Last day of term and i'm so looking forward to it. For a very short term its been a long one. Doing an easter egg hunt today and they have to unscramble the letters on the eggs to make a word. Should be good fun though also have to finish easter cards etc.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning April 
6.3 today


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 3.7 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Tee shirt weather again yesterday, but it’s forecast to be freezing with a North wind by the weekend.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



A whopping 9.6 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Long weekend ahead. Shame the weather couldn't stay where it was for a few days more.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Hardly surprising. What used to be known as a very poor “bedside manner”. Now known as a lazy blighter!


Blighter’s not the word I was thinking of using!   Good grief @ColinUK. What’s with the sighing? What a tw*t.

Morning good peeps. My 3-day Welsh course was fab! It’s really impressive to see so many people who’ve moved here from the rest of the UK making the effort to learn Welsh. Da iawn!

Er, maybe you need to put your glasses on @Northerner hahaha. White rabbits?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Mum was busy making the mince yesterday morning when she heard Bubbles scrabbling about behind her, he then high tailed it out the kitchen, she finished what she was doing to turn round and see him in the lobby, jaws munching away so she goes to try and find out what he’d got, poor thing thought it was going to be taken away, I’d dropped a bit of cheap hobnobs Tuesday night but couldn’t see it, he could smell it though and had his feet right under the toolbox/step to get it! Needless to say he rather enjoyed it, he’s partial to a bit of a digestive as well

A shocking 10.1 for me and wondering if the pain in my lower left side of my back is playing a part. it's agony 

@Michael12421 a basal test again may be in order, I know you don't like doing it (none of us particularly do) but your numbers have been on the lower side for days now and especially with your car accident as well, you can't take the risk of running this low again

@SueEK up here recently it's been rife with attempted dog thefts, they have been tying cable ties to lamp posts with the longer bits pointing towards the houses where dogs are present and the public have been urged to cut them off if they spot them, not sure if this method is a nation wide thing but worth keeping your eyes peeled for sure
xx


----------



## SueEK

Thanks @Kaylz around here they have been putting chalk marks outside the houses with dogs, trawling the area in vans and literally knocking owners over and taking the dog, and just climbing into peoples gardens and taking the dogs.  Although my dog is old I worry as she is muzzled and they would take her for a ‘bait’ dog. Thankfully nobody can get into our garden and we have two locked doors to get in but can’t deny it’s a worry.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Thanks @Kaylz around here they have been putting chalk marks outside the houses with dogs, trawling the area in vans and literally knocking owners over and taking the dog, and just climbing into peoples gardens and taking the dogs.  Although my dog is old I worry as she is muzzled and they would take her for a ‘bait’ dog. Thankfully nobody can get into our garden and we have two locked doors to get in but can’t deny it’s a worry.


It shocks me the amount of people that are letting their dogs out into the garden and leaving them unattended at the moment up here, I honestly just wouldn't but then our dogs were never let out on their own anyway with having a shared green, they let them out at 10, 11pm here and just leave them for 1-2 hours, its ridiculous! xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new month 8.1 with a bonus pinch and punch 

A lock down funeral is really odd not singing hymns or any of that stuff but the vicar did an excellent  job and there was some beautiful organ music that made me cry. It’s hard crying with a mask on as your nose is under cover, I was watching everyone trying to get their hankies under their masks! The weather was lovely such a contrast to why we were there.

I hope you’re all doing ok and have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

@Flower good to hear that all went well on a sad day x


----------



## RirisR

7.1 for me today off for a walk soon, its looking cold here today


----------



## rebrascora

8.2 for me this morning and that was after injecting 2 units of Fiasp at 3am. Another increase in Levemir is on the cards for tonight. Keep thinking that if whatever is causing this increase in basal needs suddenly changes I will be dropping through a big trapdoor over a deep chasm  and the thought frightens me, which is one of the reasons why I am so reluctant to keep increasing it but having to keep doing corrections is frustrating. I have to be honest I don't feel overly well at the moment. I am struggling for energy and stomach is unhappy. Had a couple of swigs of Gaviscon last night before bed to see if that would help and didn't have vinegar in my breakfast drink this morning in case the acid is aggravating my stomach. It's still having a right old grumble!!


----------



## Gruers

8.7 today just can’t seem to get it lower, played 9 holes of golf yesterday the first time since lockdown started
have a good day everyone and enjoy easter


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Only just got up after a restless night, work was mad yesterday so didn't get home until gone 7pm so had late dinner which is not good for me.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Blighter’s not the word I was thinking of using!


TBH, when I posted last night I used the word that I suspect you are thinking. On reflection this morning I changed it for fear of it being done for me


----------



## ColinUK

Resisted the urge to feed on curry and chocolate trifle yesterday. 
5.6 today.


----------



## rebrascora

Well done @ColinUK I am sure the desire to comfort eat must have been very strong so you did really well to resist. I try to find alternative low carb comfort foods to help me through such moments. I think I ate half a wedge of mature blue Stilton last night!  and not nearly the stress that you are enduring to excuse my indulgence!


----------



## adrian1der

5.6 for me at 07:38 this morning. First job of the morning was wing clipping the chickens as there were mass escape attempts yesterday. When I went to put them away last night one was missing - we found her roosting in a tree! I'm now covered in scratches from one who really didn't want to be clipped.

Dull and overcast this morning. The forecast says the low cloud will burn off by lunchtime but they said that yesterday as well and it didn't so not holding my breath. Then turning cold until the middle of next week.


----------



## rebrascora

For anyone who doesn't know, wing clipping involves trimming back the flight feathers on just one wing. No injury or blood involved other than those incurred by the person doing the clipping if they aren't wearing stout gloves and long sleeves. It sounds brutal but it isn't. 
Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> First job of the morning was wing clipping the chickens as there were mass escape attempts yesterday. When I went to put them away last night one was missing - we found her roosting in a tree!


I've learnt many useful things on this forum but I didn't know that chickens can fly! Not sure how useful that will be but it just goes to show that every day's a school day


----------



## Lanny

Well, I got a phone call for a hospital diabetic phone review on 15/04/21 & need to go up to the hospital for blood tests next Wednesday 07/04/21. Such is my confidence after my vaccine that I’m contemplating taking the bus & looked up the bus times but, there’s nothing that quite fits my 14:30 appointment, they said be on time, not early as with any appointment in these times, so, will take the taxi there anyway: it’s either the bus that arrives at 12:10 or 16:40; may take the bus back though! I would NEVER have considered taking the bus before this! 

My last blood test, maybe 2 months ago, to check my liver they also took my Hba1c, without me knowing, & it had risen a little from 61 to 63 & I’m hoping it’s not much worse than that?  That will have to do for an anxious emoji!


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> For anyone who doesn't know, wing clipping involves trimming back the flight feathers on just one wing. No injury or blood involved other than those incurred by the person doing the clipping if they aren't wearing stout gloves and long sleeves. It sounds brutal but it isn't.
> Just wanted to clarify that.


And if you wear short sleeves you finish up looking like this


----------



## Kaylz

Christy said:


> I've learnt many useful things on this forum but I didn't know that chickens can fly! Not sure how useful that will be but it just goes to show that every day's a school day


they can't and won't fly very far though xx


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> For anyone who doesn't know, wing clipping involves trimming back the flight feathers on just one wing. No injury or blood involved other than those incurred by the person doing the clipping if they aren't wearing stout gloves and long sleeves. It sounds brutal but it isn't.
> Just wanted to clarify that.


Yes, I remember my parents having to clip my wings occasionally


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> And if you wear short sleeves you finish up looking like this


So is it Chicken for tea tonight ? just sayin.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bit late in the day but 3.6 for me oops


----------



## Inamuddle

Another 10 for me this morning. Sorry I am now using the old computer and its taking me so long to get it going that I am losing the will to live. Hope that ou all have a great Easter weekend. Hope to see my daughter and granddaughter for a local walk. Take care c.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> So is it Chicken for tea tonight ? just sayin.


Chicken wings??


----------



## Bexlee

I was a 3.6 this morning. Had a busy day sorting the house out after doing some decorating


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 8.7


----------



## Snowwy

Morning all, 
5.7 this morning 
It's Friday, Good Friday...
But Sunday's a coming!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning 4.7 for me ... breakfast walk dogs baking .. looking forward to it


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bexlee said:


> I was a 3.6 this morning. Had a busy day sorting the house out after doing some decorating


Snap


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 this morning at 6am.

Some interesting personal test results (completely unscientific)
Last week: Fast then whole banana test. At 2hrs after eating BG 5.1 (carbs 23g)
Yesterday: Fast then whole chocolate eclair test. At  2.5 Hrs after eating BG 5.3 (carbs 20g)

More supportive 'evidence' of a previously inflamed pancreas.

Next week, the whole 300g orange test.


----------



## Lanny

06:36 BS 10.1 because I slept through my basal dose like a baby! Not unduly worried & bunged in the full dose now & a cautious +2 correction added to breakfast bolus! Have decided to stick in the other dose of LR at 6pm rather than risk going hypo with an overlap, half an hour isn’t much of one, & if I keep to this current sleeping pattern, a big if I know, I’ll not need to stick in a dose in the middle of my sleep? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Incidentally the past few nights have all had a recurring theme in my dreams: big family gatherings where I had long chats with various members of the family; must be missing all the clan gatherings we used to have!  & also a rather bittersweet little, just a tiny one,


----------



## Christy

Freddie1966 said:


> dogs baking .. looking forward to it


@Freddie1966     Sounds lovely! Please post pictures of the dogs baking happy easter everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A JB induced 7.0 for me.

Nothing much planned for today. A bit of home admin, wrap OH’s 25th wedding anniversary present for tomorrow, potch around in the garden. Roll on more exciting times!


----------



## Lanny

Aw! 25 years that’s some achievement! Congratulations on your Wedding Anniversary @Bloden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today. 
Thought I'd lost the knack. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, and a rare flat line overnight with no compression dips, must have stayed off my right side. Had the same old problems not getting on to the forum half an hour ago.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Very cold and frosty start here

Is it bedtime yet? Today has gone downhill since I got up at 5:20, first throwing the loo roll at the bathroom door etc   

Anyway it was 8.8 for me

Hands are really bad again, splitting at the knuckles if I pick something up, skin sounds like sandpaper, hands look like they belong to someone of 100+ and very scared there's no way back from it for me from this bout 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me 

Friday and the work laptop is off until Tuesday 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

6.3 today. Been soo lazy these past weeks, no motivation to do anything other than work but must make the effort and clean the car today, I’m becoming embarrassed by how mucky it is. Had lovely walk yesterday with daughter and daughter in law and dogs, had a coffee on the seafront, very nice.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats again x
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

And a very good morning to you all from frosty Cumbria. Sunny though. A nice round 6. Busy day today, ironing whilst watching rubbish telly, baking for daughter number 1s birthday tomorrow, no dogs involved unfortunately! Monkfish Madras to make for tonight’s tea. It’s all go in the eggyg household today.
Congrats @Bloden on your Silver Wedding Anniversary tomorrow, you got married on my eldest daughter’s 12th birthday! I felt old thinking about her being 37 tomorrow but somehow that makes me feel even older! 
Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.
@Gwynn is that the CHOCOLATE orange test you’re doing? They’re the only type of oranges I like! 
Have a brilliant bank holiday everyone, just another day for me.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all. Started with a hypo this morning. Off to bed at 8.8 but woke with a 2.6 this morning eek. The new basal seems to be doing the trick during the day but yesterdays am was below target and today's hypo so may need to change. I have been at work and using cbd to help with the mask headaches so could be that too. 

Anywho, off to finish my shift. Have a lovely weekend all of you and hope everybody is enjoying the new 'freedom' !


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.3 for me, literally a biscuit crumb over that elusive HS.

Apologies for any swearing floating around the SW last night, I had cramp down my calf under my plaster cast which hasn’t happened for ages and I had to do an impromptu performance of the swearing dance 

Nice HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning.

Been awake since 4am. Went to bed at 12:30.

Yesterday I self referred to the mental health team, although it’s now called the Taking Therapies Team. And had my first Zoom group with Survivors U.K. 

That was interesting and supportive but the emotional tsunami which hit a few hours after we’d finished was immense. I meditated. I read. I watched telly. I wrote. Read. Tweeted. Meditated. But just can’t seem to slough off this one just yet. 
It’ll pass. I’m going out today in a bit. Least I want to do is a loop around Regent’s Park and then the intention is to pop to Selfridges for an Easter egg gift for a friend and then the huge Boots to find concealer to cover up the huge dark circles under my eyes. The skin there is now also generally puffy and needs tightening too but hopefully I can find something which goes with my skin tone and isn’t ridiculously expensive. 
I’ll probably look at the L’Oréal for men eye creams and then the women's range for the concealer itself.
On a positive note, yesterday was the second day wearing a test pair of multifocal contacts and although they’re a compromise on the far vision I think that with a minor tweak to the prescription for the right eye they’ll be fine. 
I’m not intending on wearing them everyday but it’ll be so good to be able to buy “normal” sunglasses again and to just have the choice not to wear specs. 

Spoke with the folks yesterday. Mum’s not happy with dad. He decided to “tidy up” a couple of things in the garden. 
They’ve been in this house for 33 years. The garden was landscaped about 30 years ago and the same gardener has modified it over the years and it’s perfect for them. Lots of mature trees, loads of interest, wildlife etc. 
Basically dad got carried away and it’s now like a wasteland. Everything that was more than about 5ft tall he’s chopped down including all the trees. I should add he’s blind in one eye and has zero depth perception. He’s also an idiot at times. 
Now they’re going to have to have the whole thing landscaped again so I’ve already submitted a few rough ideas for redesign and plant choices. 
They’re also having scaffolding put up this weekend because the house needs re-roofing and the decimation in the garden has revealed that the entire fence needs replacing. So when I suggested that maybe I pop over and we have lunch in the garden that wasn’t too warmly received. 

No work until possibly Wednesday as I’ve got a video taped police interview on Tuesday and I’m not sure how I’ll be on Wednesday. If I’m ok I can work but if not then I’m working Thursday anyway.

It is hard keeping all the emotional balls up in the air right now as I know you all appreciate. 
GP has given me a PTSD diagnosis but not sure if that achieves anything as the majority of his consultation notes were incorrect (I’ve sent a correction to the practice) and I’m waiting for new prescriptions for Ramipril and Atorvastatin to be fulfilled by the chemist so I can start those. 
A little trepidatious about them as I am aware that one of them, can’t recall which, can cause weight gain and that’s something I can do without. Reassuring thing is seeing that they’re not exactly uncommon things for others on here to be taking and my cholesterol has been high for a good few years and blood pressure is bonkers high right now. 

Did discuss with the GP whether the BP was high because of everything which is going on right now and whether it’s not better to wait until the circumstantial stressors are no longer so acute. He said, quite rightly, that I’ve a family history of hypertension, strokes, heart attacks and that the body couldn’t care less if a stroke or a heart attack is caused by something acute or chronic but it’s got to be better to reduce the impact of the stress now than wait. I’m paraphrasing but he did basically say you can die of chronic things or acute things and with your bp being so high it’s a real risk (197/124 yesterday after the Survivors group and then 20 mins of meditation). So I’ll take the meds. And I really can’t wait until the gym is open again.

I’m not going to apologise for the rambling splurge of a post. I know it goes on but I appreciate the space and the support.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.9 after a bit of a lie in. If i'd been at work today i would have caught it. Oh well. Breakfast reading was 4.8 so had a sip of juice as well.

Planning a very leisurely morning with a soak in the bath and my book. Have bought work home with me but have 2 weeks to do it 

Congratulations @Bloden on your silver anniversary and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden  Happy 25th!!


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Happy Anniversary


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 6.5 this morning.
> 
> Been awake since 4am. Went to bed at 12:30.
> 
> Yesterday I self referred to the mental health team, although it’s now called the Taking Therapies Team. And had my first Zoom group with Survivors U.K.
> 
> That was interesting and supportive but the emotional tsunami which hit a few hours after we’d finished was immense. I meditated. I read. I watched telly. I wrote. Read. Tweeted. Meditated. But just can’t seem to slough off this one just yet.
> It’ll pass. I’m going out today in a bit. Least I want to do is a loop around Regent’s Park and then the intention is to pop to Selfridges for an Easter egg gift for a friend and then the huge Boots to find concealer to cover up the huge dark circles under my eyes. The skin there is now also generally puffy and needs tightening too but hopefully I can find something which goes with my skin tone and isn’t ridiculously expensive.
> I’ll probably look at the L’Oréal for men eye creams and then the women's range for the concealer itself.
> On a positive note, yesterday was the second day wearing a test pair of multifocal contacts and although they’re a compromise on the far vision I think that with a minor tweak to the prescription for the right eye they’ll be fine.
> I’m not intending on wearing them everyday but it’ll be so good to be able to buy “normal” sunglasses again and to just have the choice not to wear specs.
> 
> Spoke with the folks yesterday. Mum’s not happy with dad. He decided to “tidy up” a couple of things in the garden.
> They’ve been in this house for 33 years. The garden was landscaped about 30 years ago and the same gardener has modified it over the years and it’s perfect for them. Lots of mature trees, loads of interest, wildlife etc.
> Basically dad got carried away and it’s now like a wasteland. Everything that was more than about 5ft tall he’s chopped down including all the trees. I should add he’s blind in one eye and has zero depth perception. He’s also an idiot at times.
> Now they’re going to have to have the whole thing landscaped again so I’ve already submitted a few rough ideas for redesign and plant choices.
> They’re also having scaffolding put up this weekend because the house needs re-roofing and the decimation in the garden has revealed that the entire fence needs replacing. So when I suggested that maybe I pop over and we have lunch in the garden that wasn’t too warmly received.
> 
> No work until possibly Wednesday as I’ve got a video taped police interview on Tuesday and I’m not sure how I’ll be on Wednesday. If I’m ok I can work but if not then I’m working Thursday anyway.
> 
> It is hard keeping all the emotional balls up in the air right now as I know you all appreciate.
> GP has given me a PTSD diagnosis but not sure if that achieves anything as the majority of his consultation notes were incorrect (I’ve sent a correction to the practice) and I’m waiting for new prescriptions for Ramipril and Atorvastatin to be fulfilled by the chemist so I can start those.
> A little trepidatious about them as I am aware that one of them, can’t recall which, can cause weight gain and that’s something I can do without. Reassuring thing is seeing that they’re not exactly uncommon things for others on here to be taking and my cholesterol has been high for a good few years and blood pressure is bonkers high right now.
> 
> Did discuss with the GP whether the BP was high because of everything which is going on right now and whether it’s not better to wait until the circumstantial stressors are no longer so acute. He said, quite rightly, that I’ve a family history of hypertension, strokes, heart attacks and that the body couldn’t care less if a stroke or a heart attack is caused by something acute or chronic but it’s got to be better to reduce the impact of the stress now than wait. I’m paraphrasing but he did basically say you can die of chronic things or acute things and with your bp being so high it’s a real risk (197/124 yesterday after the Survivors group and then 20 mins of meditation). So I’ll take the meds. And I really can’t wait until the gym is open again.
> 
> I’m not going to apologise for the rambling splurge of a post. I know it goes on but I appreciate the space and the support.


@colin, stay strong. You are being so brave dealing with all of this, i can't even begin to imagine what its like for you, i admire your strength. You have so much going on i would think its no wonder you BP is high. Please.. take care of yourself and keep posting so we know how you are.

Ps. Boots No7 is a nice concealer


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @colin, stay strong. You are being so brave dealing with all of this, i can't even begin to imagine what its like for you, i admire your strength. You have so much going on i would think its no wonder you BP is high. Please.. take care of yourself and keep posting so we know how you are.
> 
> Ps. Boots No7 is a nice concealer


Oddly I’d not thought of Boots No7 at all. Thank you


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> I’m waiting for new prescriptions for Ramipril and Atorvastatin to be fulfilled by the chemist so I can start those.
> A little trepidatious about them as I am aware that one of them, can’t recall which, can cause weight gain and that’s something I can do without.


I’d advise with more than enough to worry about you put this out of your mind. I’ve been on these for many years and haven’t seen any reports of weight gain. This includes the BHF forum which is extremely active.

The Ramapril might give you a dry cough (not to be confused with Covid) and the statins can cause cramps, especially lower legs. Your GP can change the brand or you can push through it until it goes away. When I first went on to meds for hypertension (genetic too) my GP and I spent six months tweaking dose and brand and settled on the right meds.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> I’d advise with more than enough to worry about you put this out of your mind. I’ve been on these for many years and haven’t seen any reports of weight gain. This includes the BHF forum which is extremely active.
> 
> The Ramapril might give you a dry cough (not to be confused with Covid) and the statins can cause cramps, especially lower legs. Your GP can change the brand or you can push through it until it goes away. When I first went on to meds for hypertension (genetic too) my GP and I spent six months tweaking dose and brand and settled on the right meds.


Thanks Henry.


----------



## MAC2020

Move over @MeeTooTeeTwo another HS for me this morning after several days in the 5s.  Great morning to have a 5.2.

I haven't achieved waking 4s yet which is my goal so I've uped my exercise routine and gone from walking 10k+ steps taking over an hour, to cycling for an hour (I have a road bike and tow path nearby). Feels good cycling, as though I'm taking in a lot of oxygen, but concerned about the vehicle pollution on roads. If I wear a mask it mists up my cycling glasses, if I don't I breathe in the pollution. Hoping the oxygen wins out.

Congrats @Bloden!

Have a great Easter weekend everyone. Feeling blessed.


----------



## Michael12421

@MAC2020 Well done on the HS


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @MAC2020


----------



## RirisR

6.7 for me today up early baking sausage rolls for son in law
as haven't bought him an easter egg he likes those anyway
and jammy fairy cakes for grandkids lovely here today looks as if
its going to be a hot one.have a good easter all


----------



## freesia

@MAC2020 congrats on the HS


----------



## Maca44

5.0 for me lots of 5.2's this morning well done all.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
7.7 this morning


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Christy said:


> @Freddie1966     Sounds lovely! Please post pictures of the dogs baking happy easter everyone!


One of the puppies likes to supervise . I love baking find it so relaxing


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 6.5 this morning.
> 
> Been awake since 4am. Went to bed at 12:30.
> 
> Yesterday I self referred to the mental health team, although it’s now called the Taking Therapies Team. And had my first Zoom group with Survivors U.K.
> 
> That was interesting and supportive but the emotional tsunami which hit a few hours after we’d finished was immense. I meditated. I read. I watched telly. I wrote. Read. Tweeted. Meditated. But just can’t seem to slough off this one just yet.
> It’ll pass. I’m going out today in a bit. Least I want to do is a loop around Regent’s Park and then the intention is to pop to Selfridges for an Easter egg gift for a friend and then the huge Boots to find concealer to cover up the huge dark circles under my eyes. The skin there is now also generally puffy and needs tightening too but hopefully I can find something which goes with my skin tone and isn’t ridiculously expensive.
> I’ll probably look at the L’Oréal for men eye creams and then the women's range for the concealer itself.
> On a positive note, yesterday was the second day wearing a test pair of multifocal contacts and although they’re a compromise on the far vision I think that with a minor tweak to the prescription for the right eye they’ll be fine.
> I’m not intending on wearing them everyday but it’ll be so good to be able to buy “normal” sunglasses again and to just have the choice not to wear specs.
> 
> Spoke with the folks yesterday. Mum’s not happy with dad. He decided to “tidy up” a couple of things in the garden.
> They’ve been in this house for 33 years. The garden was landscaped about 30 years ago and the same gardener has modified it over the years and it’s perfect for them. Lots of mature trees, loads of interest, wildlife etc.
> Basically dad got carried away and it’s now like a wasteland. Everything that was more than about 5ft tall he’s chopped down including all the trees. I should add he’s blind in one eye and has zero depth perception. He’s also an idiot at times.
> Now they’re going to have to have the whole thing landscaped again so I’ve already submitted a few rough ideas for redesign and plant choices.
> They’re also having scaffolding put up this weekend because the house needs re-roofing and the decimation in the garden has revealed that the entire fence needs replacing. So when I suggested that maybe I pop over and we have lunch in the garden that wasn’t too warmly received.
> 
> No work until possibly Wednesday as I’ve got a video taped police interview on Tuesday and I’m not sure how I’ll be on Wednesday. If I’m ok I can work but if not then I’m working Thursday anyway.
> 
> It is hard keeping all the emotional balls up in the air right now as I know you all appreciate.
> GP has given me a PTSD diagnosis but not sure if that achieves anything as the majority of his consultation notes were incorrect (I’ve sent a correction to the practice) and I’m waiting for new prescriptions for Ramipril and Atorvastatin to be fulfilled by the chemist so I can start those.
> A little trepidatious about them as I am aware that one of them, can’t recall which, can cause weight gain and that’s something I can do without. Reassuring thing is seeing that they’re not exactly uncommon things for others on here to be taking and my cholesterol has been high for a good few years and blood pressure is bonkers high right now.
> 
> Did discuss with the GP whether the BP was high because of everything which is going on right now and whether it’s not better to wait until the circumstantial stressors are no longer so acute. He said, quite rightly, that I’ve a family history of hypertension, strokes, heart attacks and that the body couldn’t care less if a stroke or a heart attack is caused by something acute or chronic but it’s got to be better to reduce the impact of the stress now than wait. I’m paraphrasing but he did basically say you can die of chronic things or acute things and with your bp being so high it’s a real risk (197/124 yesterday after the Survivors group and then 20 mins of meditation). So I’ll take the meds. And I really can’t wait until the gym is open again.
> 
> I’m not going to apologise for the rambling splurge of a post. I know it goes on but I appreciate the space and the support.


Never apologise if it helps to write it down that’s a positive. We are all here admiring your bravery and wishing you well .


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning after a 2.6 hypo at 5.30am which had actually woken me up a few times before I actually scanned it and treated.   I slept so much better last night (apart from the hypo) that I just couldn't be bothered to turn over and scan the first couple of times it woke me up. In my groggy mental state I just didn't register that it was a hypo and just dropped straight back off again even though my reader was just under my pillow. Thankfully my brain alarm has a "snooze facility" built in and kept waking me up until I actually did something about it! Funny how some nights I worry I will have a hypo and wake up several times through the night and scan just to check and other times I actually have a hypo and can't get my brain into gear that I need to scan/test, but to a certain extent, that is the nature of hypos. I must confess although I wake up, I don't get much in the way of hypo symptoms when I am sleeping, whereas I can usually detect them in the low 4s or even quite a bit higher if I am dropping fast, when I am up and about and active.
Anyway, the 1unit increase in Levemir last night was clearly too much so I will go back to 3u tonight and very much hoping that like @Anitram I am starting to come out of this period of elevated levels and increased insulin needs at long last!!

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you back on form Dez.
@MAC2020 Congratulations on keeping Dez company in the House Special stakes

@ColinUK Thanks for documenting what you are going through. Firstly because it helps you and us to understand what you are going through and speaking openly about it is so important to improve everyone's understanding of the impact such events and the judicial process afterwards, which can often become more traumatic than the event itself, have on victims. Also, I worry less when you are talking than when you go quiet. That sounds a bit selfish, but hopefully you know what I mean. Really respect you for your courage and openness in tackling this issue head on, especially after so many years.

@Kaylz Not going to "like" your post this morning as it sounds like you are really struggling. Did you fumble the loo roll with your hands being sore. I seem to drop everything when mine are bad, unless it is something with a fine weave like tights or a flimsy scarf and then they catch on the rough skin like Velcro and I can't put them down! Have to put plastic gloves on to put tights on otherwise they are laddered before I get out the door.... not that tights have been worn for over a year now!! Anyway, hope your day picks up. I know it is difficult when you feel really low but things will get better. You had that good news about your housing application the other week, so try to focus on that and perhaps do a bit of planning. Even if it comes to nothing for a while, having something to look forward to is really important.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora I completely get what you mean. And thank you.


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> Never apologise if it helps to write it down that’s a positive. We are all here admiring your bravery and wishing you well .


Thanks @Freddie1966 

Thank you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 11.3 this morning after going up to 16 during the night and two corrections.


----------



## Jodee

8.3 this morning for me, not good.

Hope every one feeling out of sorts this morning is soon feeling better.  Have a wonderful easter weekend everyone.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Maca44

@ColinUK 
I have been on 20mg Statins for 6mths now with no weight gain the only SE is more vivid dreams for me but not bad dreams just vivid.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hiya, 9 this morning, have been out in the garden again, enjoying the sunshine, although it is quite cold. Went to Sainsburys last night and they were almost out of Easter Eggs. Managed to get something little for my granddaughter. Have a lovely day if possible and "hug" to Colin


----------



## MAC2020

Thanks guys @Lanny @Michael12421 @freesia @rebrascora @Maca44 

We’ve been delivering Easter Eggs this morning/afternoon. Sun’s come out too!!


----------



## ColinUK

Settled on L’Oréal Age Perfect tightening eye cream and Boots No 7 concealer.

And a Lindt chocolate bunny


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @MAC2020 and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HSs.

I just missed with a 5.3 at 08:14 this morning


----------



## Lisa66

Can I just sneak in quietly at the back with a very late report? Where’s the day gone?

9 for me this morning. Nice line overnight but I overslept and can see it rising from 6am ish...ah well... took unquiet a while to get back on track, but I’ve been in the garden all afternoon and a few snacks, to help with then digging ...so a bit up and down...I’ll behave better tomorrow. Short sleeves in the sunshine for me, warm sweatshirt for my husband on the other side of the garden.

A lovely day yesterday. Our son had to go to London to sort some paperwork before flying home next week , so we took the opportunity to all meet up with our daughter for a walk...we haven’t seen her since the end of the summer and son hadn’t seen her since 2019. Was so lovely to see her smiley face come round the corner and then when she broke into a run I have to admit I blubbed a bit...took me quite by surprise. Anyhoo a lovely walk round Wimbledon Common....plus she brought homemade chocolate biscotti...thats my girl!

I hope everyone has had a nice Good Friday, even if some of your days didn’t start so well...and @Flower I hope there’s no more crampy dancing for you tonight. x


----------



## ColinUK

Tomorrow’s going to be fun. Ate well today (apart from the Lindt bunny) but exhausted as I said. Walked about 5 miles so nothing particular special about that. Glands slightly swollen however and feeling a bit below par. Just for the heck of it I checked BG right now and it’s a whopping 13.2 - don’t think I’m on track for a HS in the morning!

As mysugr said “It happens!”

Ten days, ten not very long days, until the gym is open again though....

Just took a zopiclone and that’s going to zonk me out nicely for the night. zzzzzz


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  3.4 for me today, although not a 'real' hypo as I don't use basal  New sensor reading a little on the low side.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - as Marlene said to Adolph - 9


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me this morning. A looks fine but cool here today.


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 9.0  Oops! Overdid the biscuits before bed, then: planned on only 4 with a cuppa; scoffed EIGHT! Little Miss Greedy Pig! I’m compromising & doing the hospital routine of eating dinner hours earlier & then, having tea & toast before bed: no bread so, had biscuits; just need to watch how many I scoff OR, get some bread in for next week’s shopping on Tursday, changed to the day before as I’m going for blood tests at the hospital on Wednesday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.4 for me today. It’s overcast and non descript out there, so will give my gardening muscles a rest today I think. Looks like I’m going to have to get my gloves out again for a walk.

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A miraculous 6.2 for me. Well, it is that time of year. Miraculous because I baked yesterday and of course I licked spoons and bowls.  I made Millionaires Shortbread with an Easter twist. I stuck Mini Eggs on the top, so, of course it was, one for the top, one for Eggy. I actually felt quite sick.

I also learnt that it’s not a good idea to stick your finger into very hot caramel and then stick the aforementioned finger in your delicate little mouth! That was just plain stupid, so not only did I feel sick, I also had a burnt finger end and a burnt roof of the mouth.

The tray bake is going with us to our eldest daughter’s today as it’s her birthday ( 37)! We’ve only had glimpses of her and her family on two occasions this year, so we’re very excited and of course will be delivering Easter goodies to our grandchildren, so much to look forward to today. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

5.6 at 0600hrs. Up to feed orphan lamb and check in foal mare. No chance of seeing family until Covid retreats a bit more and restrictions ease further. No matter. The sky is blue, the phone works for a chat, buds are breaking on my garden shrubs, all the animals are well (although the dog is in disgrace), and my pain levels are down. Wishing everyone a very happy Easter.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A miraculous 6.2 for me. Well, it is that time of year. Miraculous because I baked yesterday and of course I licked spoons and bowls.  I made Millionaires Shortbread with an Easter twist. I stuck Mini Eggs on the top, so, of course it was, one for the top, one for Eggy. I actually felt quite sick.
> 
> I also learnt that it’s not a good idea to stick your finger into very hot caramel and then stick the aforementioned finger in your delicate little mouth! That was just plain stupid, so not only did I feel sick, I also had a burnt finger end and a burnt roof of the mouth.
> 
> The tray bake is going with us to our eldest daughter’s today as it’s her birthday ( 37)! We’ve only had glimpses of her and her family on two occasions this year, so we’re very excited and of course will be delivering Easter goodies to our grandchildren, so much to look forward to today. Have a great day everyone.


Enjoy seeing your family such a treat these days


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 5 for me .. Misty murky day , think the puppies need a walk as they are charging round the house


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I also learnt that it’s not a good idea to stick your finger into very hot caramel and then stick the aforementioned finger in your delicate little mouth! That was just plain stupid, so not only did I feel sick, I also had a burnt finger end and a burnt roof of the mouth.


So wisdom doesn’t come with age after all?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today. 
Cool and misty here so far, but sun is expected later. 
Happy Easter one and all.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A 4.2 for me.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, kind peeps. 
Happy birthday to your eldest @eggyg - enjoy your day!


----------



## Flower

Good morning it’s another 5.3 for me - that’ll do. 

Happy anniversary @Bloden have a lovely day, you too @eggyg seeing your family with your most marvellous sounding Millionaires shortbread- hope the burns are settling down !

The boiler has decided to leak over the worktop so it’s time to dry everywhere and call for help- why can’t houses just behave?

Have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. I’m blaming the chocolate bunny.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was driven mad in my bed last night, a low pitched droning noise was coming from somewhere and went on for around 2 hours! Arghh! Have a headache from it

A much better 6.2 for me, it won't last! 

@Flower is the issue with your cannula's any better yet?
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.8 for me this morning. Today will be spent cleaning and vacuuming as i didn't do it yesterday. 
@eggyg enjoy your day with your daughter, i hope your finger and mouth heal soon. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

Hi another disappointing number after a poor nights sleep. 8.3. Have a great Easter everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Looks like I'll need to get my winter clothes out again for riding. First lesson since before Christmas, have been riding regularly to exercise a horse, but haven't had an instructor pointing out my bad habits!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

5.5 this morning at 6am

Been out to Sainsburys to get some stuff. It turned out that the very thing that I went for, they don't have in that store! Doh! and I had checked on their web site. I guess, not carefully enough.

Its bright and sunny out there but very cold. Glad to be back home in the warm.

Not sure what to do with today...


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> So wisdom doesn’t come with age after all?


No it definitely doesn’t! And I did it twice! Here’s the culprit!


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning but definitely not a fasting reading as it took a whole tube of Lift tablets through the night to get me there despite reducing my evening Levemir by 2 units instead of just the one I had intended. Multiple hypos between 1.30am and 4.30am and I woke up just before the 7am alarm to catch it dropping again but getting out of bed fixed that. Don't understand how 2 units of Levemir can do that to me at night and yet I can jab 24 units in the morning and still need the odd correction with Fiasp to keep me below 10! 
No breakfast yet and I am up to 5.6 with just the carbs from a little milk in a cup of tea. 
Thank goodness for split dose Levemir is all I can say!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I am off to the Feed Warehouse to get chicken and horse feed and then to Lidl to get Barbara feed. Completely forgot to factor in that Feed Warehouse will be closed Easter Sunday and Monday and won't have enough to tide me over until Tue.... Monday being my normal shopping day.... when it is quieter. Not looking forward to the madding crowds that will be at Lidl but I'm out of a few essentials so will have to brave it. Need to go to Morrisons to top up on Lift tablets as well since I pretty much depleted my stash last night! Ugh! That is 3 shops I will have to visit!
Think I may be having a nap this afternoon to catch up on the sleep I didn't get last night!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> No it definitely doesn’t! And I did it twice! Here’s the culprit!


Looks amazing!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.9 today. Bit of a walk with Misty yesterday but she started limping so had to really slow down and cut it short. Meeting kids in the park today as hubbys birthday tomorrow and our son works on a Sunday so socially distanced wander in Hove Park. Pretty chilly out there so will need to wrap up.
@Bloden Happy Silver Wedding Anniversary to you and hubby, hope you have a lovely day and congratulations.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

Oh yes, in my hypo fog brain I forgot to wish @Bloden a very Happy Silver Anniversary! Many congratulations to you both!
Hope you have a lovely day together.


----------



## RirisR

7.1 for me today, lovely day yesterday took grandson on a
Bus his first time, he's 2 he was so excited Oh to be young and
innocent when you think buses are fabulous ... lol


----------



## goodybags

Morning Everyone 
7.0 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora sorry to hear you had such a rough night, hope you have a stable day and night today

@Bloden Happy Anniversary xx


----------



## Sujo

7.7 this morning. But did make a simnel traybake cake yesterday and polished off two portions also decided to experiment for evening meal making dosa stuffed with curried potato. Great fun to make and eat but took test before going to bed and it was 10.3. 
Today is a new day, fresh beginning although cold and grey.


----------



## rebrascora

Sujo said:


> 7.7 this morning. But did make a simnel traybake cake yesterday and polished off two portions also decided to experiment for evening meal making dosa stuffed with curried potato. Great fun to make and eat but took test before going to bed and it was 10.3.
> Today is a new day, fresh beginning although cold and grey.



Had to bing "dosa" as I was kind of assuming it was a type of fish.... how wrong can you be!! Every day is a school day!

I used to love pancakes but no longer on my menu. Dosa stuffed with curried potato = carbs stuffed with carbs.... bet it tasted great though!! Maybe I should have had that last night to see off my hypos! I think you did well. 7.7 is a very reasonable score this morning after that!


----------



## Kaylz

Anitram said:


> When I was a kid buses and trains were the normal ways of getting around. Back then a trip in a car was a novelty. Now it's the other way round..!


Nope, car has and always will be the novelty for me xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. After the last few days really happy with my 8.1 this morning after the last few days. Mainly flat lined through the low 7’s during the night with no sign of a hypo.


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi a 10 this morning, woke up feeling sick and stressed. @rebrascora i do not know how you cope with all those night time hypos, it sounds like hard work. Hope that you have a better day.


----------



## Maca44

4 for me, weight shifting again after a week of not moving then suddenly it starts coming off again, isn't weird how the body works.


----------



## Spozkins

7.6 for me this morning. Have been on and off hypo-ing alllll  day yesterday as a result of not giving enough time to the tresiba before I started fiddling (not realising it would be in my system for quite so long). So even though a bit higher this morning I can live with it and will leave the basal til k have a good chat with DSN.

So nice to read everybody's posts about seeing their loved ones again. I'm so excited to see my friend and her dear little toddler this week - I suspect she may have forgotten who I am so I'm going to be really naughty and take her chocolate even though she's probably high as a kite after this weekend and her mum will kill me - but she's dairy free like me and I know which choc is good.

Anyway, enjoy your weekend all with loved ones, or not.


----------



## Sujo

rebrascora said:


> Had to bing "dosa" as I was kind of assuming it was a type of fish.... how wrong can you be!! Every day is a school day!
> 
> I used to love pancakes but no longer on my menu. Dosa stuffed with curried potato = carbs stuffed with carbs.... bet it tasted great though!! Maybe I should have had that last night to see off my hypos! I think you did well. 7.7 is a very reasonable score this morning after that!


Thank you for your kind words and fish would have been infinitely more sensible. Just needed to break out and yes I really did enjoy the change as did the long suffering hubs but must try to stay on track as much as possible.


----------



## Jodee

OMG @eggyg  , all that choc  delicious 

I am saving myself just a little  

7.1 this morning so feeling a little easier after yesterday


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 6.1 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

04:52 BS 7.5  A so so smile for being slightly better than yesterday: ate less biscuits, 6 instead of 8; still too many for no bolus! Hmm? May need a bit more compromising & have a wee bit of bolus! I ate half an hour earlier all day yesterday as I got up that half hour earlier than the previous day & my typical day of meals is currently this:- Breakfast 6:30, Lunch 10:30, Dinner 14:30, Tea & biscuits 19:00 before turning into bed & snoozing by 8pm? The day before yesterday I had an extra cuppa tea, no biscuits, about 3 hours after breakfast & then, ate lunch about 30 minutes later than usual!

I’m not properly up yet, after getting up for the little girl’s room, so, just had half an oatcake & half breakfast dose, currently just 14 units as breakfast dose has gone down to 30 & I rounded down to the nearest even unit as 1 unit up or down has NEVER made any difference & needs to be at least 2 units, up or down, to have an impact!  I will try getting a bit more sleep: great if I can; DP should be covered if I can’t?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- I wonder if switching to tea & toast, as in the hospital routine, will be better as it’s a bit more filling & less sweet than biscuits: just scoffing too many tesco nice biscuits; or I need to get used to an emptier stomach before bed?  THAT’LL take SOME getting used to!

PPS:- Oh no!  It doesn’t look like any more sleep is possible as in the time I took to type this, slow typer, my stomach is waking up with loud growls & seismic rumbles so, I may have to feed the beast & add in the other half breakfast dose +2 for the half oatcake: THAT’S what happens now; I wake up hungry because I go to bed with less on board! It’s all about adjusting to the new routine!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning       - 9.6


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A whopping 13.8!! I started putting my basal back up yesterday and I will now have to put it back up to the level it was when I had the high low event on Monday and Tuesday (I think it was Monday and Tuesday the weeks merge at the moment).  I will not let the gastroparesis win however much it tries to beat me.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me on this Easter Sunday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 here at 6am. Thankfully, all good.

Looking at all the comments on here I am amazed at how you all cope so well with the high and low BG readings and the hypos.

In this day and age I hope they invent a better way for you all (mind you looking at some of the more experienced folks comments, it seems things have come on a long way already).


----------



## Maca44

3.8 up early to squeeze as much of the days off work as I can so today is pottering day do what I like when I like.


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Looking at all the comments on here I am amazed at how you all cope so well with the high and low BG readings and the hypos.


I feel the same it must be hard but you all plod on


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me . May not be warm but the sun is shining. The dogs have had their Easter presents so off out for our morning walk soon . Hope everyone has a lovely Easter Sunday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

4.4 me today...funny old game. Touch of frost on the grass, but lovely and bright out and no clouds in the forecast for today. A river walk in the forest and then pottering and faffing in the garden today I think.

Hope the sun shines on you all today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today. 
Have a good Easter Sunday everybody.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

What a fab day yesterday, sunshine, presents, conversation (what’s that?) and a Persian Love cake (delish!). It made putting up with my OH for 25 years worthwhile LOL. 

Hope ev1 has a nice relaxing day in the sunshine.


----------



## ColinUK

Woke up at 5:30 and checked - 6.9
Just actually got up and checked - 6.9

How’s that for consistency!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Mum was out at Lidl’s yesterday, she was looking for some plant waterer things that were in the leaflet the last couple of weeks but they haven’t had them so with the money she would’ve spent on those she decided to get a cactus in a ceramic llama pot, she has a Christmas cactus already and had heaps when she was younger just this new one is actually spiky so Bubbles won’t go near it twice! Lol

Back is still sore and really stiff first thing but hopefully it will start to ease off soon

Anyway 7.5 for me today
xx


----------



## SB2015

Spot on @ColinUK 

5.3 this morning. 

Frost is a bit of surprise, but looking beautiful on the fresh leaves.  Sun now reaching the bench so time for a cool but very enjoyable coffee in the garden to start the day.  Have spent the weekend so far clearing and digging over beds that we planted perhaps 30 years ago, so the clay is very solid.  A satisfying job and plants ready to go in.

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 8.7 on one finger, 8 on another. Entirely my fault, had a KFC last night, naughty naughty. 
Nice trip around the park yesterday until some silly woman decided to let Misty into the children's play area. A staff with a muzzle on was not welcome, even though she was the safest dog in the park, me running after her in a pair of wellies shouting her name but she was on a mission to find my grandchildren, thankfully my husband and son saw her and took her out of the other gate, panic over!!
Hubbys birthday today, not much planned but will do him a nice meal and of course he has Easter eggs in store.
Enjoy your Easter Sunday everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK oh no, poor Misty! Happy Birthday to your OH! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 on the finger. Sensor died overnight. First time I've had one die on me like that. Ah well apply a new one after my shower.

Happy Easter everyone and have the best day you can.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, maybe only needed the one jelly baby at 3am, but had two to be on the safe side. Frosty here too, always happens just as the plum and pear blossom has come out.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2. Seems like the south has the frost today and we haven’t but that is going to change. -3 forecast for the next couple of days. Brrr!!! Good day yesterday with the family, the weather was amazing so it wasn’t a problem being outside. We exchanged birthday and Easter presents and had my amazing Millionaires Shortbread. I didn’t have any as I still felt sick after picking at it all day Friday! I might have even had a cuddle from my grandchildren.  We didn’t  stay long, about an hour, as my daughter and hubby are in the middle of lambing so were  extremely busy. Quiet day today which will involve a walk I expect. Have a good day all.


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning with no Levemir on board but needed a 1.5 unit correction at 2am after hypoing at bedtime. Weird how my levels were stable all day in the 7-9s even during/after shopping, exercise and a hot shower, all of which have a tendency to drop me quite noticeably but plummeted half an hour before bed. One minute I was 7.9 with a vertical upward arrow and 25mins later 4.1 with a vertical downward arrow. Finger prick said 4.6 so the Libre was a bit ahead of itself as it should have been trailing behind the BG reading, so had a digestive biscuit and was toying with another half when finger prick confirmed I was into hypo land so 2 JBs went in and bottomed out at 2.8 and it took 2 more Lift tablets to bring me up. So pleased I didn't make my decision on the evening Levemir any earlier as I was thinking of using 1 or 2 units based on that earlier 7.9 and rising reading.
Delivering manure today and then heading over to my sister's with Easter eggs and will be stopping off at my mates house on the way. She is just back from Australia and is isolating for 10 days. Haven't seen her for a couple of years so it will be emotional but we will be waving and shouting through a window!


----------



## EllsBells

Look what I got this morning...

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Kaylz

EllsBells said:


> Look what I got this morning...
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Congratulations!  xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Happy Easter! 8.7 for me this morning.

@Bloden, what is Persian Love Cake?
@SueEK happy birthday to your hubby.
@rebrascora i hope your levels settle a bit more today.
@EllsBells congrats on your HS
@eggyg i'm glad you had a lovely day
yesterday.

Hope to go for a walk later, its going to be a lovely day. Enjoy it everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@EllsBells congratulations on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@EllsBells well done on your Easter House Special.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @EllsBells


----------



## rebrascora

@EllsBells Delighted to see you got a House Special. Well done! Nearly as good as an Easter Egg!!... OK, well probably, maybe not, but certainly something to give you a lift to start your day.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning and happy easter to you all. Hope those of you indulging  today enjoy it 

An 8.3 here. Quite jazzed because my sensor predicts my hba1c to be around 7.5 and even though that's high for some, I think it's the best I've had in my life - at least for 25 years. So yeah, super greatful to my sensor and this forum for giving me a more normal perspective and also some accountability! Good control feels attainable for the first time to me. 

It's also a beautiful sunny morning here in Newcastle so enjoyed my walk to work.


----------



## MAC2020

Yessss! 4.7 this morning. The first 4 since I've been trying for lower WAs from 27th Mar, so took me 8 days to get a breakthrough. It may be due to added exercise, not sure at this stage. Challenge now is to be consistently in the 4s.

I note the last time I achieved a 4 (4.8 to be exact) was on 14th March. 

Happy Easter Sunday all!


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve just received a text to remind me that this time next week I have to report (willingly) for my second Pfizer jab. I had no side effects after the first one, and hope for the same again but will take my sister in law’s advice and take a couple of paracetamols when I get home.

It was beautifully sunny yesterday, though still cool at the seaside, but today is totally grey.


----------



## RirisR

straight 7 for me this beautiful sunny morning Happy Easter all


----------



## Maca44

MAC2020 said:


> Yessss! 4.7 this morning. The first 4 since I've been trying for lower WAs from 27th Mar, so took me 8 days to get a breakthrough. It may be due to added exercise, not sure at this stage. Challenge now is to be consistently in the 4s.
> 
> I note the last time I achieved a 4 (4.8 to be exact) was on 14th March.
> 
> Happy Easter Sunday all!


I find exercise is key for me, nothing mad but just consistent.


----------



## MAC2020

Anitram said:


> When I was a kid buses and trains were the normal ways of getting around. Back then a trip in a car was a novelty. Now it's the other way round..!


Cars hmmm, Probably contributed to current overweight/obesity/diabetes epidemic in the UK.
When I was a kid, although we had a family car, well Dad's car, I often walked everywhere: to primary and secondary school and back, 1.5 hrs round trip, those were the days when schools had PE, netball, lacrosse, athletics, rounders, playgrounds and encouraged activities like camping, visiting caves and seasides. I'd walk 20mins to Sainbury's for weekly shop with mum's shopping list and laden with both hands full with shopping bags I'd only then take the bus back. There was a lot of walking in my youth.
Cars definitely were a luxury.


----------



## MAC2020

Maca44 said:


> 4 for me, weight shifting again after a week of not moving then suddenly it starts coming off again, isn't weird how the body works.


What weight are you aiming for, if you don't mind my asking?!


----------



## MAC2020

eggyg said:


> No it definitely doesn’t! And I did it twice! Here’s the culprit!


Looks yummy, but, ahem, is that a lo-carb version or is that an oxymoron?!


----------



## eggyg

MAC2020 said:


> Looks yummy, but, ahem, is that a lo-carb version or is that an oxymoron?!


Definitely an oxymoron! Don’t think caramel comes in low carb! I didn’t enjoy it, truthfully, far too sweet and sickly for me. The others ( all non diabetics thankfully) seemed to inhale it! I’m a feeder and it was lovely to bake for everyone again.


----------



## MAC2020

EllsBells said:


> Look what I got this morning...
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Congrats! Great job!


----------



## MAC2020

Maca44 said:


> I find exercise is key for me, nothing mad but just consistent.


Thanks for the advice. Will take it on board. Last three mornings I have cycled for an hour. Hoping to keep it up.


----------



## MAC2020

eggyg said:


> Definitely an oxymoron! Don’t think caramel comes in low carb! I didn’t enjoy it, truthfully, far too sweet and sickly for me. The others ( all non diabetics thankfully) seemed to inhale it! I’m a feeder and it was lovely to bake for everyone again.


Inhaling lol!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> I find exercise is key for me, nothing mad but just consistent.


Ditto.


----------



## goodybags

Today 8.1 (had a lay in until 10am) 
Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## Maca44

MAC2020 said:


> What weight are you aiming for, if you don't mind my asking?!


Well I'm a big tall guy so 17st would be the perfect weight for me and I have just gone into the 18's from over 21st so I'm now feeling pretty good. Always got my T-shirts from Jacamo 4XL so yesturday I wore one of my old T-shirts 2XL and it was baggy so I only then noticed that I have done good. Confidence is coming back.


----------



## EllsBells

rebrascora said:


> @EllsBells Delighted to see you got a House Special. Well done! Nearly as good as an Easter Egg!!... OK, well probably, maybe not, but certainly something to give you a lift to start your day.


Yup.proper chuffed - been in the 6s most of the week after the chinese.


----------



## MAC2020

Maca44 said:


> Well I'm a big tall guy so 17st would be the perfect weight for me and I have just gone into the 18's from over 21st so I'm now feeling pretty good. Always got my T-shirts from Jacamo 4XL so yesturday I wore one of my old T-shirts 2XL and it was baggy so I only then noticed that I have done good. Confidence is coming back.


Wow, that’s fantastic work and weight loss. I’d be so pleased with myself too if I achieved 3st! Well done. Definitely confidence boosting!


----------



## Inamuddle

Happy Easter - 9 this morning, was up early and raring to go as it was so sunny. Easter egg hunt for granddaughter in the garden, then a long walk. Followed by a hasty thrown together picnic in the garden. Wow for once (prob only time this year) it was warm in our back garden. Its north facing on top of a hill overlooking a valley. Usually its about 2 degrees colder than the front driveway.


----------



## Lisa66

Spozkins said:


> Morning and happy easter to you all. Hope those of you indulging  today enjoy it
> 
> An 8.3 here. Quite jazzed because my sensor predicts my hba1c to be around 7.5 and even though that's high for some, I think it's the best I've had in my life - at least for 25 years. So yeah, super greatful to my sensor and this forum for giving me a more normal perspective and also some accountability! Good control feels attainable for the first time to me.
> 
> It's also a beautiful sunny morning here in Newcastle so enjoyed my walk to work.


Sounds good to me. Well done....it’s a good feeling isn’t it when the hard work pays off...a nice sense of achievement. I expect you have a bit of a skip in your step


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> @Bloden, what is Persian Love Cake?


It’s vegan and gluten-free, and contains ground almonds, rose water, toasted pistachios and cardamom (among other things). The flavours are really subtle but delicious, especially the rose water.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> It’s vegan and gluten-free, and contains ground almonds, rose water, toasted pistachios and cardamom (among other things). The flavours are really subtle but delicious, especially the rose water.


Ooooh that sounds lovely! I'll have to look for a recipe


----------



## Spozkins

@Bloden That sounds absolutely divine! I love rose, ita one of the loveliest flavours. Do you use a specific recipe?

And thank you @Lisa66 I really do! The hba1c chart says it's "less than ideal" but it's like something has shifted for me. One day I might be in the "good" control camp!


----------



## Spozkins

freesia said:


> Ooooh that sounds lovely! I'll have to look for a recipe


Pssst, feel free to send some up north!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.3


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning... 5.5 for me . Supposed to get sleet today back to walking the dogs in the freezing cold . Enjoy the bank holiday


----------



## MAC2020

5.3 today. Back to blustery winds outside.

Enjoy the BH!


----------



## Gwynn

Yehay!!! 5.2 at 6am this morning but it was a real struggle getting any blood to appear. Why? I had to have several lancet attempts on different fingers and positions!!! Got there in the end.

Out at 8am to do a little shopping but it looks a bit unpleasant out there right now.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me. 
My weather app says it feels like -2 outside. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn on the HS


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning

Deciding which garden centre to brave today as I’m in need of planters for new things I picked up on Saturday. One of which is a 4ft tall Cyprus which wasn’t in best condition and I’m hoping will revive with water and some TLC. 
Other bits bought were a huge bamboo to give some privacy and dappled shade and a red banana. 

I need a low pot for the bamboo as it’s 7ft tall as is but I want a tall planter for the banana to lift the leaves above head height and it’s only about 3ft. (That may not be an affordable option so may need to change plans.) Also picked up a dozen fuchsia of two types, 1/3 bush and 2/3 trailing, to dot in around the place.

Balcony update over.  

Oh and tomorrow morning I’ve a video recorded interview with the police so if I’m quiet tomorrow that’s why.


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.0 to start the week. I shouldn’t have had that bit of Lindt chocolate bunny last night.

As with everyone else, the weather is kak. Dark Sky says it current feels like -5°!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Yesterday, blue skies and sunshine - today, snow!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.7 on this exciting day. We are allowed, at long last, to go down and check our caravan. Not been there for nearly six months and are eager to check everything is ok. We can stay for the day to set it up again, get rid of the moisture traps, salt trays etc and move everything back. Windows open and heating on, run the taps, shower through etc. Sooo excited.
Overcast here at the moment and not too bad but supposed to get colder but being right on the south coast hopefully won’t be too bad.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Ooooh that sounds lovely! I'll have to look for a recipe


I’ll ask my SIL where she got the recipe.    I didn’t make it @Spozkins, hahahaha, my baking skills are non-existent. I find it stressful! But eating cake...that’s very relaxing.

Morning all. 7.7 here, but a straight line overnight, instead of a 6mmol drop.

Hubby had the AZ jab last night and is feeling a bit off-colour, so it’s just me and the girls for this morning’s walk. I hope my BG behaves - I usually start dropping and need a juice halfway round. I’m getting near that ‘throw in the towel’ feeling tbh. Let’s hope less Tresiba = less lows!


----------



## goodybags

Morning today woke up with a more respectable 6.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Glorious day yesterday, visited son’s house for the first time since last summer, to plan his garden and take him some plants I'd divided from some of ours. Weather is all downhill for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @Gwynn on your House Special!


----------



## Lanny

06:25 BS 8.1  Oh dear, going in the wrong direction but, stuck in LR, half breakfast dose & half an oatcake, had another snooze to wake at 07:45 on BS 6.0. Much better! Just cooked & ate breakfast, with a full dose incidentally if you’re wondering: always a full dose if it’s about 90 minutes after the DP busting dose; I find that’s about the amount of time where BS starts to rise again without food anyway so, DP busting is only ever temporary & any longer than 2/3 hours it’ll be higher than where I started at!

I will compromise today & have a lighter meal that’s more substantial than tea & biscuits & have a bit of bolus: mind you I’ll have to guess that bolus; may take a bit of time to guess it correctly so, I’ll keep you all posted! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s a cold grey morning & I thought that, for once, Easter ISN’T our best weather as it normally is but, I’m being a tad bit unfair as the weekend from Friday to Sunday was lovely!  It COULD well still prove to be our best weather yet this summer & turn into a washed out rainy weather as it usually is for us after Easter?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 7 for me. Think I overdone the bedtime snack, was 5.6 at 11pm so had a slice of toast, 13grms of carbs.

Lovely sunny morning after yesterday’s dismal and very cold day. It’s going to be cold but not as windy. Thank goodness for small mercies. No big plans on this bank holiday. I’m just counting the days down now until 14th April and I can ( all being well) get my mop of hair cut! I don’t do long hair! Have a good day whatever you’re all up to. Sounds like we all need to wrap up warm though. 
Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS. 
@SueEK have a good day down at the caravan.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well a scan at 05:45 said 7.3 so I had a Lift, come 06:47 scan saying 4.7 and finger prick saying 4.4! Didn't feel that low at all, 3 Lifts and 1u for breakfast so fully expect to be high come dinner time, I did however start shaking about 10 minutes after the 3 Lifts, delayed response or what!   
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me although accuracy not confirmed with a finger test.

Now have two sensors to report to Abbott tomorrow replacement for yesterday's overnight failure kept reading try again in ten minutes then died completely. The replacement for that didn't start well. A lot of red and reading very low. Ah well let's see what happens.

Looking bright and sunny. It looks like the snow hasn't hit Airedale.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Gwynn on your House Special


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new week 3.6, biscuit time!

Nice HS work @Gwynn 

Have a good day out there


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7 for me today.

I don’t think there’s going to be much gardening for any of us for the next few days. We got lots done yesterday and I just want to keep going. Can’t believe how different today is to yesterday.  The sun looks like it’s trying to make an appearance but I don’t think it’s going to win. 

Winter clothes back out for a walk I think . Have a good one everyone...stay warm.


----------



## HenryBennett

I reckon it’s indoors on the exercise bike today


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.4 and I am loving that my alarm goes off with the Libre 2 when I go too low. For me this is a game changer as I can relax during the night and feel safer during the day. 

I wish you all a Happy Easter Monday.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me and a very steady line on the graph overnight. Had a lovely day yesterday, saw my older daughter and son in law and went for a walk then sat in their back garden and had a coffee. It was lovely to see them. When we got back home we sat in the garden, had a snack and read the newspaper/books. A lovely day all round.

@Gwynn congratulations on the HS
@ColinUK sounds like your balcony will be lovely. Stay strong tomorrow.
@SueEK enjoy your day at the caravan

Have a good day everyone and stay warm.


----------



## rebrascora

Spozkins said:


> Pssst, feel free to send some up north!


Yes, us northerners could definitely help demolish such a cake with the aid of lots of insulin no doubt!!


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all, am still loving the fact people are seeing their loved ones again ❤ So nice to read. 

A 6.3 for me this morning. Did have a hypo at 5am of 2.6. Otherwise levels are pretty consistent and have remained in target for the last 24 hrs. I even ate a choc egg (or 2!)


----------



## Maca44

4.7 My god I have only just got out of bed 11hrs of sleep. Did get up early Sunday and jet washed decking and patio which was harder than I thought so was bushed last night but have now waisted half the day and looking at the weather I'm not sure I can oil the deck today .

And you think you have it hard.


----------



## rebrascora

9.2 for me this morning after a bit of a disaster afternoon/evening with my levels yesterday and had my first hypo whilst driving, so spent an hour on the roadside on my own waiting to drive home. Thankfully I caught it really early though, so it was just an inconvenience sitting there complying with the regulations rather than being concerning about the hypo itself. Although I am very independent and self reliant and I am often out on my own on foot late at night in my own village, I felt really quite vulnerable being stuck in my car on the roadside with the odd car passing every now and then. Most unlike me! It probably didn't help that most of the cars that did pass were boy racers with 3 or 4 young lads in the car (so much for social distancing) and the same car passed more than once.

@Gwynn Congratulations in achieving the nominated optimum fasting reading yet again!!

@ColinUK Hope tomorrow isn't too traumatic for you. How about getting a plinth to sit the banana plant on rather than a very tall and expensive planter. You must have a huge balcony for all that lot! Hope you are able to nurse the Cyprus back to better health.


----------



## Spozkins

@rebrascora  can imagine that being quite daunting. Thankfully you are safe and sound now though. 

Were  you a driver before your diagnosis?


----------



## rebrascora

Spozkins said:


> @rebrascora  can imagine that being quite daunting. Thankfully you are safe and sound now though.
> 
> Were  you a driver before your diagnosis?



Yes, I have only been diagnosed diabetic 2 years and been driving for 40yrs. Not sure I would like to learn to "drive" diabetes and cars at the same time, but perhaps you have more experience "driving" diabetes than me, so learning to drive a cars should be a doddle by comparison!! It generally plays by the rules much more than diabetes!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 9.2 for me this morning after a bit of a disaster afternoon/evening with my levels yesterday and had my first hypo whilst driving, so spent an hour on the roadside on my own waiting to drive home. Thankfully I caught it really early though, so it was just an inconvenience sitting there complying with the regulations rather than being concerning about the hypo itself. Although I am very independent and self reliant and I am often out on my own on foot late at night in my own village, I felt really quite vulnerable being stuck in my car on the roadside with the odd car passing every now and then. Most unlike me! It probably didn't help that most of the cars that did pass were boy racers with 3 or 4 young lads in the car (so much for social distancing) and the same car passed more than once.
> 
> @Gwynn Congratulations in achieving the nominated optimum fasting reading yet again!!
> 
> @ColinUK Hope tomorrow isn't too traumatic for you. How about getting a plinth to sit the banana plant on rather than a very tall and expensive planter. You must have a huge balcony for all that lot! Hope you are able to nurse the Cyprus back to better health.


I’d still need a pot for the banana but a plinth is a good idea 

Cyprus is looking greener now it’s had two good soaks but it’s going to take a couple of years to fully recover I think. If it survives then it’s a bargain. 

Well it is if you ignore the cost of the pot to put it in and the other plants and pots which will surround it.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> It probably didn't help that most of the cars that did pass were boy racers with 3 or 4 young lads in the car (so much for social distancing) and the same car passed more than once.


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


>


To be fair I was stopped at the junction of a road leading up onto the fells where young lads would likely go to rally around on a night, so I didn't think the "vultures were circling" or anything, but I did still feel vulnerable. 
It has been noticeable even in my home village since lockdown that these lads with their souped up cars come out on a night and tear around on the back roads at 11pm onwards when everyone else is tucked up in the house because there is no where for them to go socially. Maybe they were always there but the other traffic (people coming back from the pub etc) at that time of night camoflaged them, but I definitely notice them often at home when I am out walking late at night. 
Maybe I felt more vulnerable because I was wearing high heels, so I couldn't drive or run if I needed to. I know that I should technically have got into the passenger seat when I hypoed but I absolutely did not feel comfortable to do that. Maybe it is because of recent press coverage of women being the victims of violence, that has made me more aware of my vulnerability. 
Whatever, I definitely felt uncomfortable.


----------



## HenryBennett

13:25 and it’s snowing here in Bangor NI!!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Whatever, I definitely felt uncomfortable.


Understandable.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> these lads with their souped up cars come out on a night and tear around on the back roads at 11pm onwards when everyone else is tucked up in the house


Been there, done it and definitely have the T-shirt, but my pals and I would have been on noisy motorbikes


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> 13:25 and it’s snowing here in Bangor NI!!


 Not long after my epic picture of the best Cherry Blossoms in years in 2010, my avatar photo, there was snow in May which killed off the cherry blossoms that were budding & affected them for years afterwards & not been the same since! The lambs were caught out & farmers lost loads of them by the sudden snow!


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> Been there, done it and definitely have the T-shirt, but my pals and I would have been on noisy motorbikes


Yes, I must try to remember that my brothers also did this in cars and on bikes when they were younger. It just seems more sinister these days and particularly when the roads are much quieter, it is almost like those futuristic dystopian movies you see when the thugs come out at night.... it is probably just a perception problem on my part, possibly influenced by the media, although not having a TV I am not exposed to a lot of it.
I hate that I felt vulnerable though and I resent my diabetes for doing that to me.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Not long after my epic picture of the best Cherry Blossoms in years in 2010, my avatar photo, there was snow in May which killed off the cherry blossoms that were budding & affected them for years afterwards & not been the same since! The lambs were caught out & farmers lost loads of them by the sudden snow!


These storms are often referred to as lambing storms here in the countryside because of the timing of them. They are not uncommon and always hit when my apricot blossoms are just setting. The only ones which survive and develop into fruits are the ones closest to the wall and the fruits then end up blemished because they grow in contact with the masonry.... still very tasty though!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I must try to remember that my brothers also did this in cars and on bikes when they were younger. It just seems more sinister these days and particularly when the roads are much quieter, it is almost like those futuristic dystopian movies you see when the thugs come out at night.... it is probably just a perception problem on my part, possibly influenced by the media, although not having a TV I am not exposed to a lot of it.
> I hate that I felt vulnerable though and I resent my diabetes for doing that to me.


I think as we mature we simply change. It’s certainly proven that our brains and thought processes change with age. Even all those years ago someone sitting in a car on their own in your circumstances would have felt frightened. The young lads in their cars or on their motorbikes wouldn’t have given it a second thought, they’re just having fun. I’d like to think that your feelings were natural and you shouldn’t resent your diabetes.


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> I think as we mature we simply change. It’s certainly proven that our brains and thought processes change with age. Even all those years ago someone sitting in a car on their own in your circumstances would have felt frightened. The young lads in their cars or on their motorbikes wouldn’t have given it a second thought, they’re just having fun. I’d like to think that your feelings were natural and you shouldn’t resent your diabetes.


Thanks for your take on it. I think you are right. There is an element of being more aware of risk/dangers as you get older. I understand that and it has changed my feelings towards horse riding in recent years as I am much less gung-ho than I used to be, so I suppose it is understandable that I experienced it on this occasion. I still resent my diabetes for it as that was the reason why I was stuck there. If the car had broken down I would have resented the car!!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> If the car had broken down I would have resented the car!


Too true. The other thing that came to mind, back in the day (whatever that means - terrible expression) we didn’t have mobile phones. As I said, your feelings sitting there were understandable but an interesting contrast to reading your post about going out at midnight to muck out your horses’ stables. That was amazing.


----------



## rebrascora

I often go out late at night/early hours at home and trudge up to the village to check on the horses/ feed/muck out, maybe even go for a walk or run. I think the difference is that I am in control there and on home ground, so I feel like I am safe. Yesterday, I was stuck and didn't really have any options/choice in the matter and that could be the difference in mental attitude to it. Even when I have had hypos when I have been out on my own late at night I have not felt like I did yesterday and as I say, the hypo itself was not a big deal and I recovered quickly.


----------



## Sujo

rebrascora said:


> 9.2 for me this morning after a bit of a disaster afternoon/evening with my levels yesterday and had my first hypo whilst driving, so spent an hour on the roadside on my own waiting to drive home. Thankfully I caught it really early though, so it was just an inconvenience sitting there complying with the regulations rather than being concerning about the hypo itself. Although I am very independent and self reliant and I am often out on my own on foot late at night in my own village, I felt really quite vulnerable being stuck in my car on the roadside with the odd car passing every now and then. Most unlike me! It probably didn't help that most of the cars that did pass were boy racers with 3 or 4 young lads in the car (so much for social distancing) and the same car passed more than once.
> 
> @Gwynn Congratulations in achieving the nominated optimum fasting reading yet again!!
> 
> @ColinUK Hope tomorrow isn't too traumatic for you. How about getting a plinth to sit the banana plant on rather than a very tall and expensive planter. You must have a huge balcony for all that lot! Hope you are able to nurse the Cyprus back to better health.


Not a pleasant experience, it’s feeling so at risk that makes us feel nervous in these situations.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> To be fair I was stopped at the junction of a road leading up onto the fells where young lads would likely go to rally around on a night, so I didn't think the "vultures were circling" or anything, but I did still feel vulnerable.
> It has been noticeable even in my home village since lockdown that these lads with their souped up cars come out on a night and tear around on the back roads at 11pm onwards when everyone else is tucked up in the house because there is no where for them to go socially. Maybe they were always there but the other traffic (people coming back from the pub etc) at that time of night camoflaged them, but I definitely notice them often at home when I am out walking late at night.
> Maybe I felt more vulnerable because I was wearing high heels, so I couldn't drive or run if I needed to. I know that I should technically have got into the passenger seat when I hypoed but I absolutely did not feel comfortable to do that. Maybe it is because of recent press coverage of women being the victims of violence, that has made me more aware of my vulnerability.
> Whatever, I definitely felt uncomfortable.


@rebrascora, i used to go to a pilates class pre covid and libre. I'd come out, get in the car and do a finger prick before i could drive home. Often i'd find i was below the level to drive and sometimes just dipping into hypo so i'd have to treat and sit in the car. It was parked in the car park of the leisure centre where the class was held but i still felt vulnerable, in the dark, being the only car left. My OH, if he could, would get a lift up to drive me back. The class moved to a nearer leisure centre and he was able to walk up if i needed (he can walk a lot quicker than i can).
I've not been to any classes obviously because of covid but now i've got the libre at least i can scan and head off a low/hypo and be able to drive myself. It does make you very aware of who is around when you are in that position though.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora so sorry to hear of your scary experience. I too would have felt very vulnerable, the mind can get things out of proportion as well in these sort of situations which makes things worse. Really glad you were sensible in pulling over and waiting though. I have been in a couple of similar situations, not with a hypo of course and just kept my hand on the horn with the intention of holding it down and making as much noise as possible should I feel unsafe. 
So glad you’re ok xx


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @rebrascora, i used to go to a pilates class pre covid and libre. I'd come out, get in the car and do a finger prick before i could drive home. Often i'd find i was below the level to drive and sometimes just dipping into hypo so i'd have to treat and sit in the car. It was parked in the car park of the leisure centre where the class was held but i still felt vulnerable, in the dark, being the only car left. My OH, if he could, would get a lift up to drive me back. The class moved to a nearer leisure centre and he was able to walk up if i needed (he can walk a lot quicker than i can).
> I've not been to any classes obviously because of covid but now i've got the libre at least i can scan and head off a low/hypo and be able to drive myself. It does make you very aware of who is around when you are in that position though.


The annoying thing is that I scanned with my Libre several times before I left and took carbs on board just before I got in the car as it was dropping slightly and getting close to 5.  My sister lives 30 miles away and 25 mins after leaving her place I just dipped into the red. 
My levels have suddenly become more unpredictable evening and night time in the last few days but I thought I more than had it covered with the carbs I had eaten before driving and those I had with my dinner to get me home and in fact expected to be high if anything, so it was a bit of a shock. I guess that was part of what unsettled me, that my diabetes wasn't behaving as I would expect it to and I was stranded too far from home. It did drop again after I got home. I had half a dark chocolate digestive (5g carbs) and 2x 3g multigrain biscuits with cheese before bed and then went into double figures an hour later and even with a 1 unit correction I stayed high and woke up in the 9s. It just seems such a fine balancing act with my levels at the moment.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> The annoying thing is that I scanned with my Libre several times before I left and took carbs on board just before I got in the car as it was dropping slightly and getting close to 5.  My sister lives 30 miles away and 25 mins after leaving her place I just dipped into the red.
> My levels have suddenly become more unpredictable evening and night time in the last few days but I thought I more than had it covered with the carbs I had eaten before driving and those I had with my dinner to get me home and in fact expected to be high if anything, so it was a bit of a shock. I guess that was part of what unsettled me, that my diabetes wasn't behaving as I would expect it to and I was stranded too far from home. It did drop again after I got home. I had half a dark chocolate digestive (5g carbs) and 2x 3g multigrain biscuits with cheese before bed and then went into double figures an hour later and even with a 1 unit correction I stayed high and woke up in the 9s. It just seems such a fine balancing act with my levels at the moment.


It certainly likes to keep us on our toes. Seems to me that just when you have a couple of days when levels are ok and you think you've cracked it for once, the DF appears and everything goes awry again. I'm glad you're ok though feel for you with your levels. I hope they're behaving a bit better today.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> It certainly likes to keep us on our toes. Seems to me that just when you have a couple of days when levels are ok and you think you've cracked it for once, the DF appears and everything goes awry again. I'm glad you're ok though feel for you with your levels. I hope they're behaving a bit better today.


So far, so good thanks but just approaching the trickier part of the day. Have just eaten some meat (pork shoulder steak) to see if the protein will stabilize things a bit. 
At least I am at home. I don't mind things going awry so much here.


----------



## Spozkins

It does seem to be a bit of a nuisance really. I have thought about driving over the years but as well as thinking there are just too many cars on the roads (so noisy and I feel sad that british gardens are being removed in leui of driveways for cars) I always thought how am I to ever get to work on time if I have to wait so long to drive after a hypo! It seems reasonable if you have very tight control but knowing how diabetes can fluctuate so much it seems like you'd have to be very confident. 

I think it stands to reason that you felt vulnerable though @rebrascora I think many women feel at least aware of their own presence when alone around groups of men. Not in a sexist way but I think just a primal urge to preserve life.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, dead on 5 for me today.
Hope you're ok now  @rebrascora x


----------



## Lanny

04:46 BS 6.5  That’s more like it! I ate dinner a bit later at 15:00 or so & didn’t have anything else before bed after all: finally getting used to an emptier stomach; but, I wake early again hungry!

So, an extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

And I’m off to cook breakfast!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.7 for me ... back to work today unfortunately. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today, brrrr!!!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.2 today. Caravan check was all ok which was a relief, can’t wait to get back down on the 15th for 10 days yay!! 
Had a bad night due to a painful elbow, ibuprofen gel and paracetamol on board, hope they work as a bad elbow is not conducive to typing and fiddling with the mouse all day.
Have a good one all, stay warm xx


----------



## HenryBennett

A disappointing 6.4 for me this morning. Probably the roast potatoes and Easter chocolate last night. That’ll learn me.

Snow on the ground here. Snow is no good!


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> A disappointing 6.4 for me this morning. Probably the roast potatoes and Easter chocolate last night. That’ll learn me.
> 
> Snow on the ground here. Snow is no good!


It’s a duvet day for me: almost froze my tootsie’s off cooking breakfast in the kitchen today; just putting away the tesco shopping, when it comes 13:00 to 14:00, will be the only trip to the freezing inner front door porch! Brrr!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> It’s a duvet day for me: almost froze my tootsie’s off cooking breakfast in the kitchen today; just putting away the tesco shopping, when it comes 13:00 to 14:00, will be the only trip to the freezing inner front door porch! Brrr!


As yesterday I’ll be doing my exercise indoors on the bike


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

No Welsh class this week and Welsh conversation has come to an end...my week has no structure, eek! DIY and gardening it is then.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Still chilly, hope all the tender stuff in the garden is surviving.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8

Off to the police station in a couple of hours to give a video recorded interview about my being raped by a stranger when I was 17. 

Understandably my BP is sky high and my emotions are a little frazzled. 

Curiously though there’s also a strange sense of calm alongside the anxiety. It’s like there’s part of my subconscious saying that the physiological responses are fine and that the whole thing today will be fine even if it’s tough. 

I slept well yesterday too. 

Afterwards I’ve got options to do whatever I feel I need to do for balance. I can head out for a long walk, I can veg watching Netflix, I can call Survivors U.K., I can do some gardening. I can do any combination of the above. 

I’m not working today or tomorrow so I have time for the emotional and psychological impact of revisiting the memories, the minute details, the fear to wash over me and I’ll be ok.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a House Special for me.
This sensor seems to have settled down but two to report to Abbott today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I’m not working today or tomorrow so I have time for the emotional and psychological impact of revisiting the memories, the minute details, the fear to wash over me and I’ll be ok.


And you’ve got the collective power of all of us willing you on.


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel  Congratulations


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another very cold morning here, goosebumps up my arms, was shivering at tea time last night as well, we had quite a few snow showers here 

8.8 for ,me brought on by myself, was 8.2 when I got up to after yesterday had 2 Lifts, was 6.5 around 20 minutes later so had 2 more, I'm not taking any chances as I felt rotten all day yesterday

@ColinUK again because of the content I can't bring myself to "like" your post, hope you are ok today and remember we're thinking of you <3 xx


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> 6.8
> 
> Off to the police station in a couple of hours to give a video recorded interview about my being raped by a stranger when I was 17.
> 
> Understandably my BP is sky high and my emotions are a little frazzled.
> 
> Curiously though there’s also a strange sense of calm alongside the anxiety. It’s like there’s part of my subconscious saying that the physiological responses are fine and that the whole thing today will be fine even if it’s tough.
> 
> I slept well yesterday too.
> 
> Afterwards I’ve got options to do whatever I feel I need to do for balance. I can head out for a long walk, I can veg watching Netflix, I can call Survivors U.K., I can do some gardening. I can do any combination of the above.
> 
> I’m not working today or tomorrow so I have time for the emotional and psychological impact of revisiting the memories, the minute details, the fear to wash over me and I’ll be ok.


Take care today


----------



## Michael12421

I find it difficult to 'like' certain posts because of the contents being upsetting and disconcerting.  What I like however is the bravery of the person concerned in sharing with us the news and keeping us up-to-date.


----------



## Gruers

8.4 another rubbish reading. Have a good day today


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 6.8
> 
> Off to the police station in a couple of hours to give a video recorded interview about my being raped by a stranger when I was 17.
> 
> Understandably my BP is sky high and my emotions are a little frazzled.
> 
> Curiously though there’s also a strange sense of calm alongside the anxiety. It’s like there’s part of my subconscious saying that the physiological responses are fine and that the whole thing today will be fine even if it’s tough.
> 
> I slept well yesterday too.
> 
> Afterwards I’ve got options to do whatever I feel I need to do for balance. I can head out for a long walk, I can veg watching Netflix, I can call Survivors U.K., I can do some gardening. I can do any combination of the above.
> 
> I’m not working today or tomorrow so I have time for the emotional and psychological impact of revisiting the memories, the minute details, the fear to wash over me and I’ll be ok.


Hope you get through today . Thinking of you


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning bit high 8.4 for me this morning @ 07:00
a disturbed nights sleep as I woke up @ 01:30 with a bit of a low 4.2 so few dried apricots and lift glucose chews then back to sleep,
I’m off work today,although expenses & admin to do then beck to work tomorroW

@ColinUK I can’t bring myself to say to much, shocked reading about your experience, take care and thank you for the inspiration you give us.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 10.0  who knows why, I was 5.5 at bed time but my body decided to make sugar cubes overnight.

It’s a beautiful sunny, cold morning, walkies time -again!

Thinking of you today @ColinUK


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me this morning.   That's a bit high for me. Just checked, and my Easter treat G&B chocolate bar is intact. So I didn't scoff it in my sleep. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

5.3 here at 6:15am. Just been out to the local supermarket (on foot as always). Its bitterly cold out there and the wind really notches it up some.

Nothing much to do today. I will update my app to include 'pain'. Seems quite appropriate.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice 5.7 for me. Got the bedtime snack right last night.

 Lovely but chilly morning, hoping it’s better than yesterday, went out for a walk, it was absolutely Baltic! Probably staying in today, awaiting a parcel, I’ve ordered myself a stand mixer. Wanted one for ages but they are so expensive, came across an ad for a Kenwood Kitchen Machine from Curry’s, £300 off! It’s rose gold, which I’m not keen on, but the silver and black were sold out. I’m sure I’ll be able to live with it! Now what should I make first? 

Hope everyone’s day goes well. We’re all routing for you @ColinUK.
Congrats @khskel on your HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @khskel on the HS


----------



## freesia

Morning all. No idea how but.......5.2!!!!!!! First in a very long time. Planning a walk today.
@ColinUK we're all thinking of you. Be strong.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, a 3.7 for me. Slept really badly last night owing to a rotton cold I have so fingers crossed my levels are relatively stable today. Off to work anyhow, see you on the flip side.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s snowing big flakes here. Not the day for me to try my new cycling shorts


----------



## Maca44

5.2 today so happy wiv that


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning from a sunny but freezing Filey 

4.5 this morning 
10.9 bedtime last night


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia and @Maca44 very well done with the HS


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @khskel @freesia and @Maca44 on the HSs - we have a hat trick!

@ColinUK - good luck today. I am sure everyone's thoughts are with you

Catching up after a very lazy long weekend. Had a day of baking on Saturday. Got back to my bread making and I'm also starting to teach myself to bake cakes. Chocolate brownies, death by chocolate and chocolate shortbread so far (the family loves chocolate!). Fortunately I don't have a sweet tooth so I wasn't tempted   In the days when we could go out for a meal I would always have the cheese board if it was on the menu. Planning to do some jam tarts and a Victoria sponge this week once all the chocolate goodies have been eaten. Never made pastry or a sponge before so fingers crossed 

Home made doner kebabs on Saturday with home made pitta bread (for the family), roast pork on Sunday and a chilli with cauli rice last night. Smoked salmon and asparagus crust-less quiche tonight. I've had bacon and egg for brunch for the last few days so need to get back on the diet as well. 14st 5lbs this morning with a BMI still under 26 (just!) which I am pleased with.

I'm certainly seeing the effects of no exercise for three days - 4.8 on Saturday, 5.3 on Sunday, 5.9 on Monday and 6.1 this morning. Back on the bike this afternoon to hopefully reverse the trend. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Oops! I turned up a month too early. It’s 6th May!!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der Baking is one of the joys of life - so satisfying - I am positive that with the skills you possess in other areas of cooking you will be A1. Very soon you will  be knocking up a Sachertorte or a Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte (Black Forest Cherry Cake) and wowing everyone in sight - or taste - good luck and happy baking.


----------



## RirisR

HenryBennett said:


> It’s snowing big flakes here. Not the day for me to try my new cycling shorts
> View attachment 16602


that is just gross 
6.6 for me this am


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning, but woke up a couple of hours earlier with my Libre showing "LO" and having been in the red most of the night. Yikes! Turned out it was exaggerating a little as finger prick showed 3.5 but I did have a groggy hypo headache and I was sleeping on my other side so not a compression low. As usual when I am low I had slept really soundly. Anyway, took my hypo treatment (was going to just have 2 JBs because no active insulin on board at that point as no evening Levemir, but then decided to have a Lift as well.... good decision!) Went up to 7.2 and then came down again in that last hour. There is something magical about sleeping for me that mostly drops my levels in the absence of insulin. I guess my liver sleeps with me! 

@ColinUK Sorry to hear you got yourself worked up this morning for nothing and you now have another month to wait before psyching yourself up again, but hopefully you can have a more relaxing day today now than anticipated. Have a good R&R chill day. Totally understandable that you would make that mistake (if it was your mistake) when your mind is in such turmoil and with having different police reports/investigations all going on at once. Better to be early than late too!

@khskel, @freesia and @Maca44 Congrats to you all on your hat trick of House Specials. Particularly @freesia since, like me, your levels have been so erratic recently. Hope your days continue on from that positive start in the same vein.

@HenryBennett Pleased I had finished breakfast when I saw your post. I hope they don't take off as a trend. It is bad enough men flaunting bare chests in the summer!


----------



## Lisa66

10.3 at 6.30....very unusual....what’s going on?! Looks like Libre line started heading north around 5am. All had been going so well since the start of the year...ah well.

Gorgeous morning out there. I went for walk all wrapped up warm prepared for the minus temperature, wool walking socks pulled up to knees (under trousers) and extra warm mittens...didn’t need any of it, actually seems warmer than last few days....am very warm now. 

Oh @ColinUK I imagine you’d got yourself all psyched for the appointment. I think we’ve all turned up on the wrong day for an appointment at some point.... so much going on for you at the moment, it’s easily done. Although now you have more time on a lovely day for a walk AND gardening x


----------



## eggyg

@adrian1der Victoria sponge is so easy to do but looks magnificent. I make good pastry but it isn’t always easy, try and make sure everything, including your hands are as cold as can be. Always rest your pastry in the fridge for half an hour at least. Are you planning on short crust or rough puff? I like rough puff as no rubbing in just chopped in. If you can read, you can bake! Enjoy.


----------



## Lisa66

Spozkins said:


> Morning, a 3.7 for me. Slept really badly last night owing to a rotton cold I have so fingers crossed my levels are relatively stable today. Off to work anyhow, see you on the flip side.


Colds are miserable. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> @adrian1der Victoria sponge is so easy to do but looks magnificent. I make good pastry but it isn’t always easy, try and make sure everything, including your hands are as cold as can be. Always rest your pastry in the fridge for half an hour at least. Are you planning on short crust or rough puff? I like rough puff as no rubbing in just chopped in. If you can read, you can bake! Enjoy.


Shortcrust for the tarts I thought


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon
We had a very hard winter which killed off a lot of plants. The freesias are out as are the Peace Lilies but nowhere near the abundance as previously.


----------



## rebrascora

Still looking beautiful though @Michael12421

Edited to correct username as a and e in Michael originally typed the wrong way around... fingers quicker than brain!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon
> We had a very hard winter which killed off a lot of plants. The freesias are out as are the Peace Lillies but nowhere near the abundance as previously.
> View attachment 16604View attachment 16605


Very pretty @Michael12421


----------



## SueEK

@khskel @freesia @Maca44 congrats all on your HS’sss.
@HenryBennett OMG I nearly threw up!!
@Michael12421 freesias are my favourite flower
@ColinUK hope you’re ok x


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.9 @ 5.22 

Gorgeous @Michael12421


----------



## Lanny

Well, that was a pretty hectic last hour or two there as I decided to wait to eat lunch after shopping came as I only had 1 pack of ramen noodles left & already ate it twice in a row as I was almost out of food!  I tested around midday to keep an eye on things & was surprised to see 12:25 BS 4.3 scoffed a JB, waited & just scoffed half an oatcake at 12:40 with my heart just starting to hypo race! Then, 10 minutes later at 12:50 the doorbell rang with tesco a wee bit early! My heart was still racing so,I grabbed a padded footstool from the living room to sit on in the inner front door porch to bag my shopping very slowly as I still felt shaky! Was explaining FAR too much to the delivery guy who got an education he wasn’t expecting! Then, with it all bagged, I just left the shopping in the porch while I clumsily made myself 2 ham & cheese sandwiches, 1 sandwich really as it’s on Kingsmill no crusts bread, & left it to toast in the sandwich maker while I caught my breath! Poured myself a glass of raspberry syrup cordial & zipped that while I waited. Ate the sandwiches & drank the cordial before bolusing -2 units, for safety, rested a bit more until my heart rate was normal before putting away the shopping; just done now & feeling a bit wiped out in bed as I type this! I’ll be high later, always am after hypos or heading one off, but, the moral of the story is I SHOULD have eaten that bag of noodles earlier instead of waiting!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> like me, your levels have been so erratic recently


I've no idea how i managed it! My libre graph had looked like a mountain range lately. I actually managed a 3.5m walk today as well without going hypo, although 1 dextrose and half a banana probably helped lol. I hope your levels are more stable today.


----------



## Spozkins

My BGs are running very low today. Having a moment of checking my sanity and wondering if I've accidentally Injected my basal  twice! I hope not, starting to feel a bit sickly from treating hypos now. And tired, zzzzz.


----------



## adrian1der

I hope you feel better soon @Spozkins


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Shortcrust for the tarts I thought


You could go really full on and do low carb pastry for the tarts.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 6.1 today.


----------



## freesia

Spozkins said:


> My BGs are running very low today. Having a moment of checking my sanity and wondering if I've accidentally Injected my basal  twice! I hope not, starting to feel a bit sickly from treating hypos now. And tired, zzzzz.


Hope you're ok @Spozkins


----------



## Kaylz

@Spozkins had a few of those days recently myself and I know I hadn't injected basal twice, did you not recently start back to work? Since changing to Tresiba? If so then it may be that you need less when your working to when your not but then with it not being very flexible it isn't the easiest to work with bar reducing bolus doses (the option I go for after increased activity), I hope your levels are ok now and you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Oops! I turned up a month too early. It’s 6th May!!


Oh no! I hope you feel ok after the build-up.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Oh no! I hope you feel ok after the build-up.


Hopped into a zipcar for a little drive and bought more compost and a huge pot for the bamboo. Huge emotional release from my own mistake and hopefully it’ll be easier  in a month when it’s the actual date of the VRI!


----------



## Bexlee

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning from a sunny but freezing Filey
> 
> 4.5 this morning
> 10.9 bedtime last night


Aaaaaaarrrrr Filey (well a large village just outside !) ....born and brought up long since relocated round the coast. Cobble landing (waffles or doughnuts) and the Brigg - lovely walk


----------



## Bexlee

12.9 at bedtime last night .... no Easter treats! Just when you think you have a handle on it all and then a crash down to 3.6 in my sleep. Cracker of a headache on waking. Been about 6 most of the day.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 12.9 at bedtime last night .... no Easter treats! Just when you think you have a handle on it all and then a crash down to 3.6 in my sleep. Cracker of a headache on waking. Been about 6 most of the day.


Hey @Bexlee, are you enjoying half term?


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Hey @Bexlee, are you enjoying half term?


If you imagine Churchill the dog on the Churchill advert ...... oh yes!!!

It’s bliss the whole no screen time thing - apart from the phone.....and the tv !

Hope you’re having a good break. I even managed a bit of a book today and 2 films yesterday, well the husband was watching them really I was trying to read my book but got drawn in to a Marvel film. I’d never really heard of Marvel films.

struggling to keep levels ‘normal’ though.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> struggling to keep levels ‘normal’ though.


Glad you're having a good break. I struggle with my levels too, maybe its the nature of the job with the differing levels of activity, weeks/weekends then the half terms etc. Sometimes i manage to get them sorted then its half term and everything goes to pot again   .
We only finished last Thursday so still have over a week left. Hubby off this week which is nice as he can't get much time off the same time as me. 
Are you back in school after the break or carrying on remote learning?


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.9 for me .. no snow but very cold . Hope everyone has a lovely Wednesday


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 6.7


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.5 on this very chilly start to the day, car all frosted up, will have to leave even earlier to defrost it. Work has gone back to being mad again and learnt that our new secretary is to be trained by us, goodness knows how and when, and then loaned out to our other surgeries so we won’t get the benefit of her, bloody marvellous!! Feel sorry for her as that’s rubbish. Anyhow have a good day all.
@freesia and @Bexlee hope you are both managing to have some real down time x


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 for me this morning. I haven’t looked at the forecast yet.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. 5.1 at 6am this morning.

App update went well yesterday, but it took me all day. Keeps my mind active, which is good.

My daughter rang yesterday to ask if I would look after her dog for a short while in May. We have never had a dog here but had two bloodhounds way back when I was young and lived in Birmingham. She later rang again to say her plan to go away had fallen through and dog sitting was off. It would have been an interesting time. Maybe another time.

When I can afford it I would like to get a dog....several years from now I suspect. Anyone guess what type of dog I like?


----------



## Maca44

3.8 Snowed last night and cold this morning just hope not to many of you put bedding plants out.


----------



## Lanny

06:09 BS 6.6  Another cold morning: yesterday’s snow laid until lunchtime; still dark when cooking breakfast in the kitchen so, didn’t see it until later that morning! It’s still dark now & I DO hope there isn’t any snow this morning but, I’ve got a taxi booked for 14:10 later for the blood tests at the hospital! I ended up eating the rest of my meals yesterday very close together: only 3 hours between a very late lunch & dinner; straight to bed afterwards & didn’t worry too much when after dinner was quite high at 13.2 nor corrected as that was to be expected after heading off that hypo! JUST about stayed up till 6pm for evening LR, stuck that in & trusted it to help the dinner bolus to slowly bring me down while I slept & it worked! Yay!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Hi there 6.9 today on this cold Wednesday morning


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Anyone guess what type of dog I like?


Miniature poodle?


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all.

4.1 this morning. Changed Levemir last night after yesterday’s  higher start and a day of “What’s going on?”. Fingers crossed.

Bright and frosty out. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Miniature poodle. Nope. Not keen on small dogs.

The type of dog is very gentle.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Miniature poodle. Nope. Not keen on small dogs.
> 
> The type of dog is very gentle.


Labrador?


----------



## Lanny

Golden Retriever? Is that the one that Lassie is? My eldest brother had one for many years before it passed away but, Toby & I never felt comfortable as I’m scared of all dogs!


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Miniature poodle?


Oo, Oo, I looove poodles, which is strange cos my gran’s vicious little white terror bit me when I was about 8. Some mornings there’s a whole brood of the mini version down the beach - gorgeous!

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Asturian mastiff @Gwynn? They’re huge dogs!


----------



## Spozkins

Thanks for the kind wishes @Lisa66 @adrian1der and @freesia  decided to come home in the end as felt the hypos were beginning to interfere in job and didn't feel good staying on incase mother of all htpos. 

Went to bed at 10 and decided to leave it with the los. Tested at 5am Nd was 6.0 but have woken at 7 to 2.3!

Suspect you're right @Kaylz


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today, stayed under the duvet this morning, far too cold!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very normal 5.7. I like normal. Must have been a cold night as our boiler kicked in at 6am instead of it’s customary 7.30am.

My new mixer never arrived yesterday, false promises from either Curry’s or DPD, so yet another day staying in. TBF yesterday was not a day for venturing out. Hope the weather a bit more settled today.

Wouldn’t be going far as the car is poorly. Mr Eggy drove it, very carefully, to the dealership yesterday and left it in the hope they’ll have a moment to look at it. They’re fully booked this week apparently. Hope she’s ok and it’s not going to cost us loads, she didn’t sound good, tractor with a sore throat comes to mind! Mr Eggy has self diagonosed misfiring caused by a problem with the fuel injector. That sounds pricy to me! 

Have a good day, I will, if my mixer arrives and the garage phones and tell us they’ve sorted the car out, no charge! Always was a dreamer!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here when the alarm woke me up in the middle of a dream. I woke up an hour earlier and was 5.2, but went back to sleep again. Got snowed on yesterday in the middle of a riding lesson, and I was wearing all my winter layers again, the wind was so cold. Then the sun came out and I gently boiled for the rest of the lesson.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After yesterday's unusual (for me) journey into 5.9 territory, I did scoff half my chocolate bar last night. It's a 4.5 reading this morning. 
As Toyah used to sing "It's a mystery". 

Dez


----------



## EllsBells

Another 5.2 for me this morning!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@Lanny Lassie is/was a rough collie

Another very chilly start to the day, spent last week moaning about the heat, the last 2 nights I've had to cocoon myself in my quilt and spent at least half an hour shivering!

6.6 for me today

@Spozkins sorry to see you've woken up so low, I've found out my way to cope with Tresiba but I don't have any experience with any other basals so it's all I've ever known and had to work with, I do hope you can find a way to work with it xx


----------



## Gwynn

Not a labrador, golden retriever, or staffie

Lassie was not a labrador.

We had one of the type of dog I like in a  'blue' colour!!!

Not exactly small. Very loyal. Not known to be vicious although they were hunting dogs originally (if I remember correctly)

The remales grow to up to 32 inches tall at the shoulder.


----------



## Kaylz

@Gwynn Staffie? xx


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> My new mixer never arrived yesterday, false promises from either Curry’s or DPD, so yet another day staying in.


I’ve been getting packages delivered to me by royal mail, 2, & hermes QVC, 1, the last few days that are not for me: been happening on & off this past year or two; I’m on a private lane in between two newly built housing estates on either side of me all with the same name blank! I’m blank avenue & the estates are blank gardens on one side & blank meadows on the other side: told the hermes guy that so, hopefully Mr. whoever got his QVC parcel at least; as for the 2 royal mail packages, I’ll drop them off at the post office when I go out to the hospital later!


----------



## Robin

Gwynn said:


> Not a labrador, golden retriever, or staffie
> 
> Lassie was not a labrador.
> 
> We had one of the type of dog I like in a  'blue' colour!!!
> 
> Not exactly small. Very loyal. Not known to be vicious although they were hunting dogs originally (if I remember correctly)
> 
> The remales grow to up to 32 inches tall at the shoulder.


Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## Gwynn

Irish wolfhound:Oh, close, a bit scruffy looking though.not that I mind scruffy.

Not sure I could ever afford the type of dog I like now at £7000 a pop!!!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> I’ve been getting packages delivered to me by royal mail, 2, & hermes QVC, 1, the last few days that are not for me: been happening on & off this past year or two; I’m on a private lane in between two newly built housing estates on either side of me all with the same name blank! I’m blank avenue & the estates are blank gardens on one side & blank meadows on the other side: told the hermes guy that so, hopefully Mr. whoever got his QVC parcel at least; as for the 2 royal mail packages, I’ll drop them off at the post office when I go out to the hospital later!


I’ve just had a text from DPD my parcel will be delivered between 11.21 and 12.21. Yesterday I just had “we will deliver your parcel today.” So that’s hopeful. A couple of weeks ago I ordered curtains from the Range. Specific time. Time came and went. Nothing. Tracked my parcel it had been delivered and there was a photo of a door with the parcel against it.  It wasn’t our door. Luckily I recognised  it as number 3s door, we’re number 5. It was still there! I was very annoyed! Fingers crossed for my mixer today.


----------



## Michael12421

@EllsBells Congratulations on another HS


----------



## Kaylz

Gwynn said:


> Irish wolfhound:Oh, close, a bit scruffy looking though.not that I mind scruffy.
> 
> Not sure I could ever afford the type of dog I like now at £7000 a pop!!!


Greyhound? xx


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn , a Great Dane?
@Spozkins hope your levels are better today
@SueEK, i hope you have a better day. Its frustrating that you have to train instead of getting the help.


----------



## freesia

@EllsBells congrats on your HS


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Irish wolfhound:Oh, close, a bit scruffy looking though.not that I mind scruffy.
> 
> Not sure I could ever afford the type of dog I like now at £7000 a pop!!!


My money’s on either a Newfoundland, Great Dane or Leonberger.


----------



## ColinUK

Not had one of these in a while!


----------



## Gwynn

Yup you got it Great Dane.

Her name was Thistle. I am trying to find some puctures of her. Imput them on a disc for safe keeping. but can I find them?

Point of note she was not £7000, this lockdown stuff and the intervening years have inflated the price many times over.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Not had one of these in a while! View attachment 16611


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Golden Retriever? Is that the one that Lassie is? My eldest brother had one for many years before it passed away but, Toby & I never felt comfortable as I’m scared of all dogs!


No, Lassie was a collie. Golden retriever quite different.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> Oo, Oo, I looove poodles, which is strange cos my gran’s vicious little white terror bit me when I was about 8. Some mornings there’s a whole brood of the mini version down the beach - gorgeous!
> 
> Morning all.  5.4 here.
> 
> Asturian mastiff @Gwynn? They’re huge dogs!


Yes, poodles are my favourite. They are intelligent, easy to train and shed the least hair of any breed. Dogs, though, are only as good as their owners.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.5 for me. @ColinUK congrats on the HS


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Yup you got it Great Dane.


Beautiful dogs, lovely temperament. We had neighbours when I was a boy who bred Great Danes.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to both @EllsBells & @ColinUK on the House Specials.


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK congratulations on the House Special


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @ColinUK @EllsBells and @Robin on the HSs - @Robin you were 5.2 when you first woke so I think you can have that one  

@Spozkins I hope you have a better day today. Sounds like a rough start to today so hopefully things will get better.

I got back on the bike yesterday and did manage to reverse the steadily rising levels with a 5.7 at 07:53 this morning. Cold and frosty here in West Berks this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Diabetic Frog said:


> Good morning.
> 2am 5.3
> 3am 4.8
> 4.30am 5.8
> 6.20am 5.3
> 7.15am 4.7
> Don't understand why the ups and downs!


Are they scans or finger pricks? They really aren't seen as ups and downs though, 15% tolerated error margin so the 5.8 could've been a 4,9 etc and BG fluctuates constantly anyway xx


----------



## Robin

Diabetic Frog said:


> Good morning.
> 2am 5.3
> 3am 4.8
> 4.30am 5.8
> 6.20am 5.3
> 7.15am 4.7
> Don't understand why the ups and downs!


Blood isn’t homogenous. (or interstitial fluid either, if you’re using a Libre). So one bit of your body might well be over 5, and other part of your body just under, at any given moment. And, as you move in your sleep, a sensor can get compressed a bit, and the readings dip. Also, those readings are more or less within a small percentage error of each other, and no monitoring system, either Flash, CGM or Test strips is expected to be that accurate.


----------



## EllsBells

Diabetic Frog said:


> Good old finger pricking! I felt okay so all was good, I just didn't sleep after 2am.


It could have been a mild case of Dawn Phenomenon.


----------



## Lisa66

That’s frustrating @Spozkins ...hope things settle for you soon.
Hats off to the House Specials.

@eggyg what are you going to make first with your new toy? I’m just back from walk and going to make some ...I’ll whisper...triple choc biscotti...which in theory will keep for up to four weeks...although unlikely while our son is still home


----------



## adrian1der

Lisa66 said:


> @eggyg what are you going to make first with your new toy? I’m just back from walk and going to make some ...I’ll whisper...triple choc biscotti...which in theory will keep for up to four weeks...although unlikely while our son is still home


I need to bake soon as well so inspire me @eggyg I made chocolate shortbread last Friday and Death by Chocolate on Saturday but my son finished the Death by Chocolate last night and I suspect my wife was on the chocolate shortbread last night as we have dropped from 5 pieces to only 1


----------



## Kaylz

Got this cute pic of Bubbles that I just had to share! Lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Libre said 3.5 this morning. Finger prick came up 6.2. Tried again 5 mins later and they had obviously got their heads together and conferred and come to a sort of understanding that they would meet somewhere in the middle as Libre said 4.8 and finger prick 5.3. Both telling porkies first time around I think! To be fair the BG meter lost power just as the test strip made contact with my blood spot and I wasn't sure if it would be spoiled and it gave me the 6.2 reading second attempt on the same strip so I think maybe the test strip was compromised. And Libre sensoir is getting towards the end of it's life and I have had to tape it as it is lifting at the edges, so it has an excuse too.

Congrats to @EllsBells and @ColinUK and I can see that you are not trying to be cheeky and claim an House Special @Robin so I think we can let you have it on this occasion, assuming you got up then, but if you went back to sleep again then it doesn't count. 

@Diabetic Frog Sorry to see that you had a rather disturbed/sleepless night and I hope it wasn't as a result of that other thread but those readings are all great! BG levels fluctuate all the time and meters are not accurate to the decimal place they display so I would very happily have those readings every night if you want to swap?? In fact I am rather envious!


----------



## RirisR

7.1 today hanging around waiting to go for the annual review
just non fasting bloods (another change) and weight today, did my own BP's for 7 days, they said
add up all the sytolic and divide by 6 days really ??? it works out
to around 250 should be dead going by that so haven't filled that bit in as
do not understand it Im afraid they are going to have to do a bit of work
will get a phone call in 2 to 3 weeks with the results lucky me glad I don't rely
on them too much and can take care of myself( Phew that was a moan glad I
got that off my chest ) good day all x


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Hope your trip to the hospital today goes smoothly. Wrap up warm with gloves scarf and hat!

@Spozkins So sorry you had such a bad hypo this morning. Hope you don't feel too knackered by it! Fingers crossed you can find a way to manage it the next few days/nights or ask to try a different basal if it becomes a repeated problem. Some basal insulins work for some people but not others. I know it is still early days with the Tresiba so give it a bit longer to try to get the dose right but don't be frightened to ask to change back or try Levemir if you can't balance it. I know Tresiba absolutely would not work for me.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Yes, poodles are my favourite. They are intelligent, easy to train and shed the least hair of any breed. Dogs, though, are only as good as their owners.


Oh yes, of course my dogs are fantastic!


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn  Anyone guess what type of dog I like?
I reckon a Labrador or Golden Retriever


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> @Gwynn  Anyone guess what type of dog I like?
> I reckon a Labrador or Golden Retriever


@SueEK You are way behind the curve..... we already have the answer!
PS. Your situation at work sucks, both for you having to train the new person when you are already snowed under with work and then for them being passed pillar to post once they are trained. Not fair at all!


----------



## freesia

Congrats to all who have a HS today!!


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Yup you got it Great Dane.
> 
> Her name was Thistle. I am trying to find some puctures of her. Imput them on a disc for safe keeping. but can I find them?
> 
> Point of note she was not £7000, this lockdown stuff and the intervening years have inflated the price many times over.


Love Great Danes but wouldn’t have one as some of them are really slobbery, my friends one used to shake his head and the slobber would hit the ceiling yuk!!


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK You are way behind the curve..... we already have the answer!
> PS. Your situation at work sucks, both for you having to train the new person when you are already snowed under with work and then for them being passed pillar to post once they are trained. Not fair at all!


Yeah just realised I’m behind, what’s new!! Lol x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Got this cute pic of Bubbles that I just had to share! Lol xx
> View attachment 16613


Ah he’s so beautiful although probably should be sitting on a broomstick lol x


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK That was my thoughts on Great Danes too.... Slobber and drools everywhere!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

8.3 waking
15.8 bedtime - I did get the munchies between teatime and bedtime - crisps 2 small bags then 3 crackers with cheese for supper - here's my readings from teatime

18:27pm - 4.1 teatime - injected when my tea was in front of me instead of leaving it 15 minutes
21:21pm - 3.5 - ate 4 Kelly babies
21:41pm - 3.9 - ate more jelly babies
21:59pm - 6.2


----------



## ColinUK

RirisR said:


> 7.1 today hanging around waiting to go for the annual review
> just non fasting bloods (another change) and weight today, did my own BP's for 7 days, they said
> add up all the sytolic and divide by 6 days really ??? it works out
> to around 250 should be dead going by that so haven't filled that bit in as
> do not understand it Im afraid they are going to have to do a bit of work
> will get a phone call in 2 to 3 weeks with the results lucky me glad I don't rely
> on them too much and can take care of myself( Phew that was a moan glad I
> got that off my chest ) good day all x


I’m guessing they mean average the systolic and average the diastolic separately. Hopefully that doesn’t give you 250 over anything!!


----------



## Gwynn

Great Danes on the whole do not slobber half as much as blood hounds. Some are better than others though.


----------



## ColinUK

Balcony gardening done. Although I now want another bamboo and another Cyprus totem 

And I quite fancy an espalier fruit tree to go right up against the west facing brick wall.

Hanging basket and the little troughs are now full of fuchsias and that bamboo was a pain to free from the nursery pot. I had to saw it out.

Hopefully the banana will put on some growth this year and then I’ll see about moving it to a larger pot next year.

Tried something new this time instead of crocks and that was to shove cardboard at the bottom of the new pots with a hefty scoop or two or gravel. Hopefully that'll act as a bit of a sponge and help keep the banana and bamboo from drying out. 

Was intending to pot up the palm but cut it back to let some new pups develop a bit on the mother plant and I’ll get something for it next year but it’s happy as is.


----------



## Robin

RirisR said:


> 7.1 today hanging around waiting to go for the annual review
> just non fasting bloods (another change) and weight today, did my own BP's for 7 days, they said
> add up all the sytolic and divide by 6 days really ??? it works out
> to around 250 should be dead going by that so haven't filled that bit in as
> do not understand it Im afraid they are going to have to do a bit of work
> will get a phone call in 2 to 3 weeks with the results lucky me glad I don't rely
> on them too much and can take care of myself( Phew that was a moan glad I
> got that off my chest ) good day all x


If you take 7 days blood pressure measurements and divide by 6, of course you’ll get a huge answer. You can only get a daily average by dividing by the number of days' readings. When OH did it, he was told to disregard the first day's reading, (in case he was nervous and sent it up more than usual, I think), so he had taken 7 days readings, he left the first one out, totalled up the following 6 days, then divided by 6.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Great Danes on the whole do not slobber half as much as blood hounds. Some are better than others though.


Do blood hounds come with a Best of Clement Freud annual?


----------



## eggyg

Lisa66 said:


> That’s frustrating @Spozkins ...hope things settle for you soon.
> Hats off to the House Specials.
> 
> @eggyg what are you going to make first with your new toy? I’m just back from walk and going to make some ...I’ll whisper...triple choc biscotti...which in theory will keep for up to four weeks...although unlikely while our son is still home


Oh I’m not sure what to do first. It’s just arrived and I’ve unpacked it all. It’s a sturdy piece of kit I’ll give it that! It’s got a folding paddle so was thinking cheese soufflé, I made then for the first time a few weeks ago and they were ok but apparently this machine is great for soufflés . Or a simple Victoria sponge? The world is my lobster!
One of my favourites things to bake is chocolate brownies, which apparently can last up to two weeks in an airtight tub! Have you ever heard anything so funny? 
Here’s the new toy, all nice and shiny and new. It won’t last long looking like that, I assure you! I can visualise the fingerprints already!


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Great Danes on the whole do not slobber half as much as blood hounds. Some are better than others though.


I like most dogs and was brought up with having a dog or dogs around. But we limited them to the kitchen and outdoors. No puppies piddling in the house, no dogs on the furniture, sleeping on beds, begging at the dinner table or licking faces. So, since getting married, we’ve had cats but never dogs. But each to his own.

All of our close friends are dog owners/lovers. We had a Zoom catch up on Monday night. Our friend Ros owns two Golden Retrievers, and has had the breed for many many years. She was telling us she’s just discovered dried fish skin cubes on Amazon that the two dogs absolutely love. She was showing us what they are and how the dogs love them. Handling this dried fish skin, dog breathing in her face and then running her fingers through her hair. Whoa!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> I need to bake soon as well so inspire me @eggyg I made chocolate shortbread last Friday and Death by Chocolate on Saturday but my son finished the Death by Chocolate last night and I suspect my wife was on the chocolate shortbread last night as we have dropped from 5 pieces to only 1


One of my very favourite things to bake is carrot cake. All in one bakes are the best. No faffing, all in the bowl and whisk.
This is my tried and tested recipe. You can add finely chopped walnuts or orange peel if you want. I like walnuts in it.

225g softened butter or spread
350g caster sugar
4 large eggs
175g wholemeal SR flour ( I use white I haven’t any wholemeal.)
125g plain flour sieved with 2tsps cinnamon and 1tsp bicarbonate of soda.
3 large carrots, peeled and grated

For the topping.
125g soft cream cheese
Icing sugar to taste
Rind of half a lemon.

Place all ingredients in a bowl and beat together. I use two loaf tins and divide the mixture,( freeze one)  the recipe calls for a 20cm square tin.
180degrees or gas 4 for 45/55 minutes. When cool top with cream cheese mix. Or if loafs, cut in half length ways and sandwich with mixture.

I think that may be my first bake with my new toy. My shoulders are rejoicing as we speak.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Or a simple Victoria sponge? The world is my lobster!


Nice mixer. Victoria sponge is my absolute favourite and before being diagnosed with the dreaded “D“ I used to bake it quite often to share with our friends - just two of us in this household.

(That Hilda Ogdenism always makes me laugh).


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Nice mixer. Victoria sponge is my absolute favourite and before being diagnosed with the dreaded “D“ I used to bake it quite often to share with our friends - just two of us in this household.
> 
> (That Hilda Ogdenism always makes me laugh).


I freeze the Vicky sponge in Tupperware boxes. It is fine when it’s defrosted. I also like that Hilda Ogden saying, I just wish I had a Muriel too!


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone.  10.0 this morning after a 5.4 yesterday morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I just wish I had a Muriel too!


She was brilliant.


----------



## RirisR

Robin said:


> If you take 7 days blood pressure measurements and divide by 6, of course you’ll get a huge answer. You can only get a daily average by dividing by the number of days' readings. When OH did it, he was told to disregard the first day's reading, (in case he was nervous and sent it up more than usual, I think), so he had taken 7 days readings, he left the first one out, totalled up the following 6 days, then divided by 6.


How does that work I still do not get it Ive taken left arm and right arm measurements twice a day am and pm
so thats 4 measurements a day for 6 days and it still doesn't add up to anything like a bp should I
know, I'll say it before anyone else does I seem to be thick


----------



## EllsBells

RirisR said:


> How does that work I still do not get it Ive taken left arm and right arm measurements twice a day am and pm
> so thats 4 measurements a day for 6 days and it still doesn't add up to anything like a bp should I
> know, I'll say it before anyone else does I seem to be thick


Not thick at all - just not logical! 

6 days of 4 readings:
Average will be: sum of 24 readings / 24

If you only wanted an average of a particular day it would be: sum of 4 readings / 4


----------



## RirisR

EllsBells said:


> Not thick at all - just not logical!
> 
> 6 days of 4 readings:
> Average will be: sum of 24 readings / 24
> 
> If you only wanted an average of a particular day it would be: sum of 4 readings / 4


Thanks for that I can tell you I was asked to add up all the readings and divide them by
6 now that was written in the little print at the bottom I understand now what you are saying
but why did they write it like that stupid or what ??? need a lie down now


----------



## EllsBells

RirisR said:


> Thanks for that I can tell you I was asked to add up all the readings and divide them by
> 6 now that was written in the little print at the bottom I understand now what you are saying
> but why did they write it like that stupid or what ??? need a lie down now


That equation works if you add up your 4 readings for each day. Then you add the six totals together and divide by six.


----------



## HenryBennett

RirisR said:


> Thanks for that I can tell you I was asked to add up all the readings and divide them by
> 6 now that was written in the little print at the bottom I understand now what you are saying
> but why did they write it like that stupid or what ??? need a lie down now


It sounds, possibly, that they’ve not made it clear it’s to be done separately for the systolic and diastolic. Or have I lost the thread?

Apologies if this has been explained: 








						What is blood pressure?
					

Blood pressure is a measure of the force that your heart uses to pump blood around your body.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Balcony gardening done. Although I now want another bamboo and another Cyprus totem
> 
> And I quite fancy an espalier fruit tree to go right up against the west facing brick wall.
> 
> Hanging basket and the little troughs are now full of fuchsias and that bamboo was a pain to free from the nursery pot. I had to saw it out.
> 
> Hopefully the banana will put on some growth this year and then I’ll see about moving it to a larger pot next year.
> 
> Tried something new this time instead of crocks and that was to shove cardboard at the bottom of the new pots with a hefty scoop or two or gravel. Hopefully that'll act as a bit of a sponge and help keep the banana and bamboo from drying out.
> 
> Was intending to pot up the palm but cut it back to let some new pups develop a bit on the mother plant and I’ll get something for it next year but it’s happy as is.
> 
> View attachment 16616View attachment 16617View attachment 16618View attachment 16619View attachment 16615





ColinUK said:


> Balcony gardening done. Although I now want another bamboo and another Cyprus totem
> 
> And I quite fancy an espalier fruit tree to go right up against the west facing brick wall.
> 
> Hanging basket and the little troughs are now full of fuchsias and that bamboo was a pain to free from the nursery pot. I had to saw it out.
> 
> Hopefully the banana will put on some growth this year and then I’ll see about moving it to a larger pot next year.
> 
> Tried something new this time instead of crocks and that was to shove cardboard at the bottom of the new pots with a hefty scoop or two or gravel. Hopefully that'll act as a bit of a sponge and help keep the banana and bamboo from drying out.
> 
> Was intending to pot up the palm but cut it back to let some new pups develop a bit on the mother plant and I’ll get something for it next year but it’s happy as is.
> 
> View attachment 16616View attachment 16617View attachment 16618View attachment 16619View attachment 16615


Looks amazing Colin. Your balcony must be a decent size. We’ve an espalier Bramley apple. We bought it from Aldi for about £6 years ago. It’s on a south facing wall. The first year we got four apples, we’ve had a year without any, frost got it. But we get loads of apples most years. We store some, make chutney, apple sauce, pies, crumbles etc. It’s massive now couldn’t fit it all in the photo!


----------



## RirisR

HenryBennett said:


> It sounds, possibly, that they’ve not made it clear it’s to be done separately for the systolic and diastolic. Or have I lost the thread?
> 
> Apologies if this has been explained:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is blood pressure?
> 
> 
> Blood pressure is a measure of the force that your heart uses to pump blood around your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhs.uk


No Henry yr Ok its just the printing of the leaflet thanks all for the replies xx


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> I’m guessing they mean average the systolic and average the diastolic separately. Hopefully that doesn’t give you 250 over anything!!


...and wouldn't you divide by the number of days i.e. 7 (not 6)? Doesn't make sense otherwise. Woops, just realised someone else has suggested that!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Balcony gardening done. Although I now want another bamboo and another Cyprus totem
> 
> And I quite fancy an espalier fruit tree to go right up against the west facing brick wall.
> 
> Hanging basket and the little troughs are now full of fuchsias and that bamboo was a pain to free from the nursery pot. I had to saw it out.
> 
> Hopefully the banana will put on some growth this year and then I’ll see about moving it to a larger pot next year.
> 
> Tried something new this time instead of crocks and that was to shove cardboard at the bottom of the new pots with a hefty scoop or two or gravel. Hopefully that'll act as a bit of a sponge and help keep the banana and bamboo from drying out.
> 
> Was intending to pot up the palm but cut it back to let some new pups develop a bit on the mother plant and I’ll get something for it next year but it’s happy as is.
> 
> View attachment 16616View attachment 16617View attachment 16618View attachment 16619View attachment 16615


Looks lovely @ColinUK. It will be fantastic when its all flowering


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Oh I’m not sure what to do first. It’s just arrived and I’ve unpacked it all. It’s a sturdy piece of kit I’ll give it that! It’s got a folding paddle so was thinking cheese soufflé, I made then for the first time a few weeks ago and they were ok but apparently this machine is great for soufflés . Or a simple Victoria sponge? The world is my lobster!
> One of my favourites things to bake is chocolate brownies, which apparently can last up to two weeks in an airtight tub! Have you ever heard anything so funny?
> Here’s the new toy, all nice and shiny and new. It won’t last long looking like that, I assure you! I can visualise the fingerprints already!


Looks a very smart piece @eggyg. Looking forward to seeing your baking.


----------



## Inamuddle

hello everyone. Sorry been unwell for a few days, getting better now. Was a whopping 15 this morning though, but gone down to 5.4 during the day. Hope you are all okay.


----------



## SueEK

Sorry to hear this, hope you’re feeling better now (((hugs))) x


----------



## Lanny

Just going to bed after a lovely cuppa! Wiped out after trip to hospital & back! Holiday timetable still in effect so, not as many buses & had to wait for the 17:31 bus to Ballymoney! Had a ham & cheese sandwich in the hospital lobby while waiting! Just the phone diabetic review next week! I hope the HBa1c isn’t too bad?  Just in the door & made a cuppa, will drink it now & stick in my evening LR before I hit the sack! Those long hospital corridors wiped me out! Snoozing with a stream of z’s emoji! Goodnight all!


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> hello everyone. Sorry been unwell for a few days, getting better now. Was a whopping 15 this morning though, but gone down to 5.4 during the day. Hope you are all okay.


Glad you're feeling a bit better @Inamuddle and your level came down


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.9 @ 7.21


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 4.1 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today, so close!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.2


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I "treated" myself to a Libre 2 because my levels are so erratic.  After correcting a high BG during the night (I can't remember the number) the Libre 2 has just alarmed and I've managed to correct a 4.2 before I go hypo


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 for me this morning. I’m always happier in the 5’s.


----------



## Lanny

Sigh! 06:31 BS 9.8  That’ll be yesterday’s hospital sandwich: never could get the bolus right for those! Yesterday was an erratic BS day too: always is on hospital trips: but, always run it a bit higher for safety while out so, reduced morning LR by -2 & also -2 bolus for lunch before going out; HATE going out with active bolus still on board & it’s a good thing I took the double precautions because I was still sub 10 at 2 hours just before I left the house 14:03 BS 9.3 then, after appointment in the lobby 15:28 BS 6.8! Decided to eat at that point so, bought a sandwich & bottle of water to eat in the lobby: cafe on ground floor & canteen upstairs are only for staff now yet there are only 2 tables with 4 chairs in the lobby? It’s the social distancing! Got back just in time for evening LR & stuck it back up +2, what I took off earlier, had my cuppa without correction at 17:54 BS 8.2 hoping the basal would do the work while I slept?

Ah well, morning LR in & responded half an hour late to basal alarm, tried to get back to sleep but, giving up now as I’m hungry! So, I’ll cook breakfast now!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

This morning has been a bit of an annoyance. Everything I have done or touched has either gone wrong or created a problem. I might just go back to bed and its only 7:30am. It is strange I get one of these 'bad' days about once every six months. The rest are fine.

4.9 BG this morning. Not too bad that. Did a new tests to see it it was going down down down, but it wasn't it was just wobbling around 4.9. Add to that the testing tolerance too. All ok.

Best not touch or do anything else. ☹


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A very nice 5.4 and that’s after a piece of carrot cake I made in my new toy! I did only have a ham salad for tea though.

Just had an email from Curry’s, titled: “Welcome to your new tech, you’re in for a treat”!  Apparently THEY are thrilled about my new purchase and if I get stuck with anything just to give them a call! There follows photos of three male Curry’s employees all ready to help me assemble my Kenwood Chef stand food mixer. Sorry, chaps, I did it all by myself and had a cake in the oven just two hours after Dave from DPD delivered it! It did make me laugh though. Tomorrow’s email will be; “ please review your new purchase.”

Have a great day, we’re having a visit from baby Zara. I suspect her mummy is only coming as she has heard I’ve baked carrot cake!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

3.8 for me now after breakfast and a walk a lovely 5.1 . Roll on the weekend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all! Very happy to get a 4.9 this morning with a pretty level mid range line all night. Didn't have much to eat last night, just some cheese and olives and salami and it was dropping at bedtime (4.4) so some dried fruit (an apricot and a prune) and mixed nuts before bed just took me up a bit and held me level all night with no evening Levemir.


----------



## Deleted member 32156

Morning BS 6.0 - have consumed my early cup of coffee. Is this high? Would appreciate advice. Am T2 controlled by D&E.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. And today’s exciting challenge is...can I get to the butcher in the next village? Three different sets of utilities are closing and digging up the roads all over the small town/overgrown village I live in. Yesterday, bemused motorists were driving round in circles trying to work out how to get from one side to the other. (It was apparently possible, provided you ignored the diversion signs).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 here.

I love a good carrot cake as well @eggyg - thanks for posting the recipe!

I’m like you @HenryBennett. My dogs aren’t allowed upstairs or on the furniture - life’s too short to be hoovering dog hair off the sofa. Bloden has got her Advanced Year-round Moulting certificate.   The birds love it this time of year when I brush her in the garden - top notch nesting material.


----------



## Deleted member 32156

Anitram said:


> The fasting target range for T2s is to be between 4.0 and 7.0 so your 6.0 is within range.


Thanks.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.3 today and off for an exciting jaunt round Sainsbury’s soon, I know how to live it up. Everyone was very stressed at work yesterday from reception to the nurses (didn’t even clap eyes on a single doctor, they were holed up in their rooms) too short staffed, too much work but now off until Monday so will put that to one side.
Definitely need to do some housework today at some point and have a telephone call this afternoon with Pension Wise to figure out what to do for the best as I haven’t got a scooby doo.
Deleted member 32156 a 6 is great number, not high at all, well done.
Have a good day all x


----------



## rebrascora

Deleted member 32156 said:


> Morning BS 6.0 - have consumed my early cup of coffee. Is this high? Would appreciate advice. Am T2 controlled by D&E.


6.0 is a great result. It may have been slightly lower if you had tested before you got out of bed as our levels often start to rise a bit (or A LOT) once we get up and start our day (referred to as Foot On The Floor syndrome or FOTF or it's earlier partner, Dawn Phenomenon DP) but your 6.0 is absolutely fine. The range you are aiming for is between 4 and 7 in the morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Bitterly cold here again, want to go back to bed and wrap myself up tight in my quilt! 

7.7 after 2 Lifts so not overly disappointed

Got a few things on the way, replacement sensor that was issued last Monday still hasn't arrived and although it's displaying as despatched there is no tracking link available   tried Live Chat with them on Tuesday afternoon, began at 17 in the queue, got down to 3 and then chat went offline!  some hand creams are due today but they are selectedto be left in a "safe place" and Hermes now have my Sport Direct order (sports bras as hating being back in regular bras!)
xx


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Yippee! The Masters Golf is on this weekend!  Forgot about it! But, no coverage on the BBC until after the cut rounds 3&4 on Saturday & Sunday: only highlights of rounds 1&2; weekly sports passes haven’t been available at Now TV since last year & have to pay the full monthly pass £33.99 or only day passes £9.99! So, will watch it on the BBC! Highlights of round 1 later tonight past midnight on BBC 2: will probably watch it on iPlayer in the morning? Probably just as well or I’ll be a golf telly zombie; still be THAT come rounds 3&4 when the BBC full coverage starts! Just started watching the highlights of last year’s 2020 Masters in November: a very strange one with no patrons & no azaleas in full bloom!

Should be alright & post as usual until Saturday before I start turning into a zombie & may be more forgetful?


----------



## Maca44

4 for me, some positive posts this morning perhaps the sun did it's thing and put some happy in us all.


----------



## Stitch147

Back posting on here again  10.2 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Nice to see you back here @Stitch147


----------



## Maca44

Stitch147 said:


> Back posting on here again  10.2 this morning.


Yey


----------



## EllsBells

Anitram said:


> The fasting target range for T2s is to be between 4.0 and 7.0 so your 6.0 is within range. Coincidentally I have a 6.0 too and I'm also diet & exercise controlled.


I'm similar with a 5.9 this morning - there must have been a D&E memo!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 for me.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> This morning has been a bit of an annoyance. Everything I have done or touched has either gone wrong or created a problem. I might just go back to bed and its only 7:30am. It is strange I get one of these 'bad' days about once every six months. The rest are fine.
> 
> 4.9 BG this morning. Not too bad that. Did a new tests to see it it was going down down down, but it wasn't it was just wobbling around 4.9. Add to that the testing tolerance too. All ok.
> 
> Best not touch or do anything else. ☹


It’s such a shame that the “Like“ button can’t be nuanced. So, I’ve read it, feel for you, and hope things improve today.


----------



## adrian1der

After my lazy weekend of no exercise and steadily rising levels I seem to be back on track with a 5.3 this morning at 07:16. Bitterly cold outside when I let the chickens out but no frost. 

We have an area of the garden under some trees that when we moved in was waste high weeds. I mowed it and mowed it last year. This spring it was carpeted with snowdrops which have now been replaced by bluebells. There are primroses and cowslips coming through as well - a great improvement. The plum trees in the orchard are just coming into bloom and the apple trees and wisteria won't be far behind. There is a real feeling of spring in the garden. Might have to get the mower out soon as the lawn is rather ragged.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Just had an email from Curry’s, titled: “Welcome to your new tech, you’re in for a treat”! Apparently THEY are thrilled about my new purchase and if I get stuck with anything just to give them a call! There follows photos of three male Curry’s employees all ready to help me assemble my Kenwood Chef stand food mixer. Sorry, chaps, I did it all by myself and had a cake in the oven just two hours after Dave from DPD delivered it! It did make me laugh though. Tomorrow’s email will be; “ please review your new purchase.”


Yup. This drives me to distraction.

Every bloody DPD driver is apparently called “Dave” and can predict his delivery window to the minute. It’s never “from 10 past 1 to 10 past 2” - it has to be 13:11 to 14:11. What bullsh1t!

Then, even if it’s a big bit of kit that might take half a day to assemble, no sooner has the van driven away you get your first email: How did we do, please leave a review.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. 6.2 here but only because I corrected a worrying 17 (despite bedtime corrections) at 5am. Argh the basal is just a nightmare to get right. I am liking the longer acting one in that my bgs seem much more stable in general throughout the day but with nighttime/early morning hypos.  On the other hand, lower dose but higher bgs  and more corrections. I've been on lantis, levermir and now tresiba  so I hope we can work this out. 

Either way, lovely cold and brisky  morning here. Enjoyed my walk to work and fmy cold appears to be leaving so win win.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> Every bloody DPD driver is apparently called “Dave” and can predict his delivery window to the minute. It’s never “from 10 past 1 to 10 past 2” - it has to be 13:11 to 14:11. What bullsh1t!
> .


I had one parked outside the house the other day I asked if he had something for me as I was going out. He said he did but I couldn't have it for 2 minutes as it was early and outside of the delivery slot!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.3 here.
> 
> I love a good carrot cake as well @eggyg - thanks for posting the recipe!
> 
> I’m like you @HenryBennett. My dogs aren’t allowed upstairs or on the furniture - life’s too short to be hoovering dog hair off the sofa. Bloden has got her Advanced Year-round Moulting certificate.   The birds love it this time of year when I brush her in the garden - top notch nesting material.


I have 3 labradoodles not supposed to moult ... don’t think they inherited that bit


----------



## Spozkins

adrian1der said:


> I had one parked outside the house the other day I asked if he had something for me as I was going out. He said he did but I couldn't have it for 2 minutes as it was early and outside of the delivery slot!


That's crazy! But it just shows you how u reasonable companies are if they're complaining about their staff being 2 minutes out of time!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Spozkins said:


> Morning. 6.2 here but only because I corrected a worrying 17 (despite bedtime corrections) at 5am. Argh the basal is just a nightmare to get right. I am liking the longer acting one in that my bgs seem much more stable in general throughout the day but with nighttime/early morning hypos.  On the other hand, lower dose but higher bgs  and more corrections. I've been on lantis, levermir and now tresiba  so I hope we can work this out.
> 
> Either way, lovely cold and brisky  morning here. Enjoyed my walk to work and fmy cold appears to be leaving so win win.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!


Good luck ...


----------



## Robin

adrian1der said:


> I had one parked outside the house the other day I asked if he had something for me as I was going out. He said he did but I couldn't have it for 2 minutes as it was early and outside of the delivery slot!


I once had a nice doorstep chat to a van driver because he went to swipe his machine over the parcel, and said, 'Oh, I’m early, it won’t let me swipe it for another two minutes!' so we discussed the weather and the garden til it would let him!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Very cold. 7.3 @ 6.29am


----------



## RirisR

7.3 today I seem to hover between 6.5 - 7.3 ahh well keep trying
excitement is building due to go for a 5 day break in a weeks time
fingers crossed Boris doesnt have a hissy fit and lock me up again


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 great to see you back in here  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Diabetic Frog said:


> It's good to talk!  On that note remember Rods n Sods?!  ;-)


Yep, my other half still goes on there but I've not been on for ages.


----------



## Kaylz

Well text to tell me Parcelforce will attempt to deliver my parcel today, 1 went to the post office, the second was signed for by Bruce's next door neighbour, wonder what will happen with this one as there is a note on Bruce's door to leave anything but they generally do need to see someone, ah well Bruce will be at the post office paying his rent tomorrow anyway! 
xx


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> I had one parked outside the house the other day I asked if he had something for me as I was going out. He said he did but I couldn't have it for 2 minutes as it was early and outside of the delivery slot!


This is true for some delivery company's it's mad but I thank god I don't have to do this with the care homes as lots of my delivery's are end of life meds so the quicker I get there the better. Now the traffic is back to normal it's crazy on the roads again so if you see a delivery van waiting to pull out give him a flash and let him/her out it isn't an easy job.


----------



## SueEK

@Stitch147 great to see you back and out of curiosity what colour is your hair at the mo?? X


----------



## eggyg

RirisR said:


> 7.3 today I seem to hover between 6.5 - 7.3 ahh well keep trying
> excitement is building due to go for a 5 day break in a weeks time
> fingers crossed Boris doesnt have a hissy fit and lock me up again


We’re supposed to be going to Scotland for a week in 1st May and still don’t know if we’re allowed over the border! What is even more annoying is I live 10 minutes drive from Scotland! It’s takes me longer to drive into my town centre! Nicola Sturgeon needs to make a decision ASAP as we can’t change our booking to somewhere  else (in England) without losing our money. So I’m excited but stressed too!


----------



## rebrascora

Diabetic Frog said:


> It's good to talk!  On that note remember Rods n Sods?!  ;-)


This is my "learn something new" item for today.... had to "bing" Rods and Sods. Not of interest to me personally but I am enlightened!


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> We’re supposed to be going to Scotland for a week in 1st May and still don’t know if we’re allowed over the border! What is even more annoying is I live 10 minutes drive from Scotland! It’s takes me longer to drive into my town centre! Nicola Sturgeon needs to make a decision ASAP as we can’t change our booking to somewhere  else (in England) without losing our money. So I’m excited but stressed too!


Only just got my refund after booking a trip to Switzerland and Austria that we booked for our 25th anniversary June 2020 was beginning to panic. Going nowhere this year and lets be honest there are plenty of great places in the UK to visit so I hope this helps us recover.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.6 for me.

Had a scheduled chat with a nurse from the diabetes centre this morning . She was most concerned by about the massive hypos I'd had over the weekend. Explained by about the faulty sensors and all's be well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning for me.


----------



## rebrascora

Diabetic Frog said:


> Ha ha! We have something in common other than diabetes!  Cars are a big part of my life.


Unfortunately you misunderstand me.... My comment of " Not of interest to me personally...." means that I actually have no interest in cars whatsoever. Mine just need to get me from A to B and they don't even need to look pretty.... just function! They are both old bangers.... a 21 yr old Freelander and an 18yr old Toyota Corolla. One does farm work and tows a horse or muck trailer when necessary, the other takes me shopping and out socially..... needless to say it hasn't had much work this last year


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.1, Teds back.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Spozkins

eggyg said:


> We’re supposed to be going to Scotland for a week in 1st May and still don’t know if we’re allowed over the border! What is even more annoying is I live 10 minutes drive from Scotland! It’s takes me longer to drive into my town centre! Nicola Sturgeon needs to make a decision ASAP as we can’t change our booking to somewhere  else (in England) without losing our money. So I’m excited but stressed too!


I hope you get to go! It's a magical old place even if you do live close by eh? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.1, Teds back.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks.


Good to see you back Ted


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> Only just got my refund after booking a trip to Switzerland and Austria that we booked for our 25th anniversary June 2020 was beginning to panic. Going nowhere this year and lets be honest there are plenty of great places in the UK to visit so I hope this helps us recover.


We booked this last year for my 60th birthday but had to postpone of course, twice! Hoping third time lucky. We’ve also booked two nights in the Lake District in June ( for Mr Eggy’s postponed 60th) and two weeks in South Devon, Aug/Sept so hopefully get to go somewhere this year! No foreign travel for us even if we’re “ allowed”. Maybe next year.


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> I hope you get to go! It's a magical old place even if you do live close by eh? Fingers crossed.


We’ve booked for the Isle of Arran this year. We love Scotland, both coasts, missed it last year. Top of my Scottish bucket list is Shetland though. Would love to go mid summer when it’s light nearly all day.


----------



## rebrascora

Lovely to see some old (and I don't mean it in the "aged" sense) regulars back. Looking at you @Stitch147 and @KARNAK. We just need @Grannylorraine here to join us again and @Hazel (the House Special specialist!!) and  @merrymunky has gone  AWOL again. We don't care about your readings (although we would happily wish you an House Special every day...) but we do miss you!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> I had one parked outside the house the other day I asked if he had something for me as I was going out. He said he did but I couldn't have it for 2 minutes as it was early and outside of the delivery slot!


Confirms what I said: total bullsh1t!


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Confirms what I said: total bullsh1t!


Blame the management not the drivers for this madness it's all down to us wanting 2hour slots which is handy but frustrating for the driver.


----------



## SueEK

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 6.1, Teds back.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks.


Good to see you back Ted, hope you’ve been staying out of trouble xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Blame the management not the drivers for this madness it's all down to us wanting 2hour slots which is handy but frustrating for the driver.


Absolutely! Someone sitting behind a desk in France has decided what we want. He’s also decided that in the UK all drivers are called Dave, in France it’s Pierre, Germany it’s Hans etc.


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

rebrascora said:


> Unfortunately you misunderstand me.... My comment of " Not of interest to me personally...." means that I actually have no interest in cars whatsoever. Mine just need to get me from A to B and they don't even need to look pretty.... just function! They are both old bangers.... a 21 yr old Freelander and an 18yr old Toyota Corolla. One does farm work and tows a horse or muck trailer when necessary, the other takes me shopping and out socially..... needless to say it hasn't had much work this last year


I meant me and Stitch! Not into horses but I love tractors... and steam engines.


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> Good to see you back Ted, hope you’ve been staying out of trouble xx


That's an oxymoron! It is his middle name!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh sorry @Diabetic Frog I assumed you were talking to me because you quoted my post. I think it may be @Stitch147 's husband who is into cars although maybe she is too and I am sure many other members here are. I believe Ted @KARNAK used to own a garage.


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> That's an oxymoron! It is his middle name!


No need to be personal young lady.


----------



## rebrascora

KARNAK said:


> No need to be personal young lady.


I know you will forgive me Big Guy... (eyelash fluttering emoji)


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning and level all night.  So annoyed with Humphrey for waking me up at 4:00 am to ask for a BG test.  That is the third night running.  A phone call to Medtronic this morning and no obvious reason, so a replacement sensor and some monitoring.  Apart from waking me up, Humphrey is now behaving most of the time.

On Monday we did a long walk on Exmoor.  I tried to time my insulin for the lunch but ended up on the top for lunch as glucose levels started to drop (it was a steep incline).  We ended up sitting and having our lunch sheltered from the wind by gorse bushes, and then a short snow storm arrived!!!  An unusual bank holiday lunch.  We were a little cold and I shall think about that strategy for next time!!  It was our second lock down anniversary so we had treated ourselves to a fabulous takeaway meal from our favourite restaurant.

Now the wind has dropped we are enjoying a few days in the garden, but scurrying inside at intervals for hot drinks.

I hope you had a good long weekend and. Are enjoying the slightly warmer weather if you are far enough south to do so.


----------



## Lanny

Arrrggghhhhh!  WHAT a time of it I’ve had this morning! Firefighting like mad as my BS sky rocketed & is SO slow in coming back down!There’s just no other emoji to express my feelings, a rare double from me! It’s the morning basal: tried to do all 80 units LR in one jab when I usually do it in 2 as the max dose you can dial up is 60; kept the needle in & dialled up the other 20 but, had to twist/bend it in my thigh to SEE 20 on the dial! Got it & when I pulled it out the needle was bent & a stream of insulin came out as well: won’t be doing THAT again & go for 2 jabs as usual; didn’t know how much of the last 20 units I actually got so, for safety, left it to see what’s what later! Well at 2 hours after breakfast it was a WHOPPING 22.5! Stuck in a scary 20 units of NR & kept testing! BS was going down but, SO slowly. So, at 12:53 BS 16.5 I cooked lunch, delayed it to see what’s what, & munching away now after I put in my usual bolus plus a guess of 12 units LR, no idea if that’s right, as it’ll be 6pm before evening basal & I could be firfighting for HOURS yet? NOW I’ll have to keep a close eye on BS in case 12 units of basal is too much but, then again it could be too little? Who knows?

Oh! I’d better explain why my basal is SO high since I last actually posted my LR doses? I’ve kept getting recurring no. 3’s & digestion problems even with the switch to normal release metaformin & after the last bout about 6 to 8 weeks ago I just didn’t restart, supposed to stop & then restart with diarrhoea after it’s passed because of the risk of severe dehydration, it was a while before BS started to rise without it & once it did it also, took me a while to find the right dose of increased basal to compensate: basal doses have now been 80 & 80 at 6 am&pm! My liver had worsened a bit with the last tests, at my health centre maybe 2/3 months ago, & I’ll find out what state it’s at now with yesterday’s blood test but, I can’t seem to tolerate metaformin now? 

It’s hopping madly on my toes kind of day today! Sigh! Ok, I just can’t help another  , I’m afraid!


----------



## adrian1der

Just made some tarts with my son - my first attempt at pastry. 6 raspberry jam and 6 lemon curd. I'm informed they are very good


----------



## SueEK

Oh dear @Lanny sounds like a really rubbish day. Hope you can rest and relax this evening x


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @SueEK 

Just gone through a bit of a dicey patch there with half an oatcake & 1 JB but, just past the 4 hours of active bolus now. Evening basal is coming up & there’ll be a bit of overlap anyway so, I’ll wait & delay it an hour to give me an idea of basal now that there’s no more active bolus to muddy the waters? BS was still ok at 15:05 BS 8.7 but, a bit concerned as it almost halved from the 16.5 of earlier. So, itchy fingers & me worried I tested about 50 minutes later 15:56 BS 5.8 with 1 hour of NR left & had a precautionary JB, as that was a FAST rate of drop in 50 minutes, & then had half an oatcake 5 minutes later! With just 4 minutes past 4 hours, on my Timesulin cap, I tested again 17:00 BS 7.6. Now, I’ll see what happens in an hour to see how steady BS is before maybe testing again before I stick in a bit delayed evening LR at 7pm?


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny, it sounds like you have managed it really well in the circumstances. I have dialed up another unit or two with the needle still in situ and I just count the clicks but not sure I would trust that if I was dialing up 20 extra units(especially basal) so can understand you swiveling the pen to check. Not nice bending the needle though and losing insulin as a result and then having to fire fight. We all make mistakes and try to short cut occasionally and mostly it isn't worth the risk. Live and learn as they say, but think you have done a sterling job in recovering from it. Hope things are settled by bed time.


----------



## Lanny

Lesson learnt, Barbara! @rebrascora


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 7.2 for me today, obviously over corrected the hypo I had just before bed, grrr!


----------



## Spozkins

Oh @Lanny  that does sound rotten. High BG always feels horrible too. I hope things soon settle down for you. 

And @SB2015 that sounds like a really lovely weekend.


----------



## KARNAK

HenryBennett said:


> Absolutely! Someone sitting behind a desk in France has decided what we want. He’s also decided that in the UK all drivers are called Dave, in France it’s Pierre, Germany it’s Hans etc.


Henry my driver today was Jason I said do you drive an Argonaut.


----------



## KARNAK

Lanny said:


> Arrrggghhhhh!  WHAT a time of it I’ve had this morning! Firefighting like mad as my BS sky rocketed & is SO slow in coming back down!There’s just no other emoji to express my feelings, a rare double from me! It’s the morning basal: tried to do all 80 units LR in one jab when I usually do it in 2 as the max dose you can dial up is 60; kept the needle in & dialled up the other 20 but, had to twist/bend it in my thigh to SEE 20 on the dial! Got it & when I pulled it out the needle was bent & a stream of insulin came out as well: won’t be doing THAT again & go for 2 jabs as usual; didn’t know how much of the last 20 units I actually got so, for safety, left it to see what’s what later! Well at 2 hours after breakfast it was a WHOPPING 22.5! Stuck in a scary 20 units of NR & kept testing! BS was going down but, SO slowly. So, at 12:53 BS 16.5 I cooked lunch, delayed it to see what’s what, & munching away now after I put in my usual bolus plus a guess of 12 units LR, no idea if that’s right, as it’ll be 6pm before evening basal & I could be firfighting for HOURS yet? NOW I’ll have to keep a close eye on BS in case 12 units of basal is too much but, then again it could be too little? Who knows?
> 
> Oh! I’d better explain why my basal is SO high since I last actually posted my LR doses? I’ve kept getting recurring no. 3’s & digestion problems even with the switch to normal release metaformin & after the last bout about 6 to 8 weeks ago I just didn’t restart, supposed to stop & then restart with diarrhoea after it’s passed because of the risk of severe dehydration, it was a while before BS started to rise without it & once it did it also, took me a while to find the right dose of increased basal to compensate: basal doses have now been 80 & 80 at 6 am&pm! My liver had worsened a bit with the last tests, at my health centre maybe 2/3 months ago, & I’ll find out what state it’s at now with yesterday’s blood test but, I can’t seem to tolerate metaformin now?
> 
> It’s hopping madly on my toes kind of day today! Sigh! Ok, I just can’t help another  , I’m afraid!


Oh Lanny please be careful not worth taking the chance trying to do it in one go, I used to have to inject
double when I was first DX and was warned about what you did never tried it. I don`t or any of us need to 
tell you 22.5 is not for any of us especially you.

Take care stay safe, play some golf see if you can get a hole in one. xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 8.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.3 for me just missed HS . Nearly the weekend


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning Friday 
6.1


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. 4.5 for me. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me this Friday morning.


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 10.9 but, to be expected as I ate dinner, hungry, about an hour later when BS had dropped a little bit 18:10 BS 6.2 with the same bolus, 22 units NR & then, stuck in -4 reduction of LR, 76 units, for safety while I slept: knew at some point there wouldn’t be an overlap anymore & BS would be higher in the morning!  Back up to the full 80 units of LR now & stuck in an extra +2 of NR, 16, for half an oatcake as I woke feeling stuffed & don’t want breakfast yet! Stuffed emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. A bit worrying yesterday. 4.9 in the evening and on repeated tests every 5 minutes, dropped to 4.1 before recovering. So ok, but lower than I am used to.

This morning at 6:15am it was 5.0

I think today will be a better day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, a slightly better 8.3 today. I've always been on the higher side in the morning anyway.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.2 today. Lovely looking morning so far, that cold wind looks to have dropped, at last!

Had bad news about the car, it is one of the fuel injectors that’s kaput. Apparently, and I think this must be a technical term, they are a bugger to get out, and may need a specialist team! In other words, will cost a fortune. Mr Eggy expressed his disappointment that a 3.5 year old prestige car with 21k on the clock should have this problem. They are going to contact Jaguar to see if they’ll ‘ contribute’ to the cost! We’re not happy. We don’t have a car as all their courtesy cars are in use and two have been in an accident! So, rucksacks on our back to do the “big” shop today. Might have to cut down on the bottles of vino!  Only light objects allowed. Lindt 85% definitely comes in to that category!

Have a good day all. TGIF to all you wage slaves, and here’s to the last weekend of staying at home for us English. Apologies to the home nations who don’t have that freedom yet.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Have a good day all. TGIF to all you wage slaves, and here’s to the last weekend of staying at home for us English. Apologies to the home nations who don’t have that freedom yet.


We still can’t go to the hairdresser/barber, and don’t even have a date


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy expressed his disappointment that a 3.5 year old prestige car with 21k on the clock should have this problem.


An injector should definitely last much much longer than this. Jaguar ought to cover the whole cost.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> We still can’t go to the hairdresser/barber, and don’t even have a date


That must be so frustrating. It’s crazy that we’ve been split like this. The same rules should be in place for all four home nations, it’s just causing chaos. Fingers crossed you’ll hear something soon. If your hair is anything like mine and Mr Eggy’s ( wild) you’ll be starting to frighten the neighbourhood kids! Only 5 more sleeps until my crop, I can’t blooming wait.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> An injector should definitely last much much longer than this. Jaguar ought to cover the whole cost.


We aren’t happy at all. The damn car has hardly been used since it’s service in September, it’s done about 1k miles in the last 6 months. Let’s see what they say next week. At the moment the injector is “ soaking” to see if it will come out easier. Mr Eggy, who before retiring was an engineer, has asked them to let him know when they are going to attempt to take it out, as he wants to be there to make sure they don’t break it or anything else!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> That must be so frustrating. It’s crazy that we’ve been split like this. The same rules should be in place for all four home nations, it’s just causing chaos. Fingers crossed you’ll hear something soon. If your hair is anything like mine and Mr Eggy’s ( wild) you’ll be starting to frighten the neighbourhood kids! Only 5 more sleeps until my crop, I can’t blooming wait.


The Stormont assembly isn’t functioning. Right from the start it was obvious that the whole country should follow the same rules. Policy in S/W/NI is mostly based on doing the opposite of what’s done in England. Yes, extremely frustrating.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> We aren’t happy at all. The damn car has hardly been used since it’s service in September, it’s done about 1k miles in the last 6 months. Let’s see what they say next week. At the moment the injector is “ soaking” to see if it will come out easier. Mr Eggy, who before retiring was an engineer, has asked them to let him know when they are going to attempt to take it out, as he wants to be there to make sure they don’t break it or anything else!


It’s surely ridiculous that a relatively new car with low mileage should have an injector that’s stuck fast? After 10 years maybe, but it’s designed to be removed and replaced. Preaching to the converted, I know.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Still feeling the after effects of my second covid jab on Wednesday this one has hit me hard but it's getting better, it's a small price to pay


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.2 here.

Helped my mum in the garden yesterday - she wanted a couple of trees lopped cos they were in a right tangle. If I hadn’t done it she would’ve attempted it herself LOL. She’s 84 but acts like she’s 24!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Friday already, excellent.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, snap,@eggyg ! How frustrating about the car. I'll ask my son if it’s a known problem. (It wasn’t an engine he worked on, so he's off the hook, I won’t have to berate him personally on your behalf).


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here, snap,@eggyg ! How frustrating about the car. I'll ask my son if it’s a known problem. (It wasn’t an engine he worked on, so he's off the hook, I won’t have to berate him personally on your behalf).


Apparently it is. We’ve been on forums and read lots of horror stories, as you do, about the mechanics snapping the injector whilst trying to remove it and causing untold damage. It’s very frustrating to say the least, if it’s a known problem why hasn’t it been dealt with?


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> It’s surely ridiculous that a relatively new car with low mileage should have an injector that’s stuck fast? After 10 years maybe, but it’s designed to be removed and replaced. Preaching to the converted, I know.


That’s exactly what we said. The new injector costs £200. The labour costs could run into the £1000s if they can’t remove it! Why should we have to fund something that’s down to bad design or inexperienced mechanics?


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6 today which I think is my lowest figure of the year. Surprising really as ate mostly rubbish yesterday as was a stressful day. 1.5 hours talking to Pension Wise and I slowly lost the will to live, followed by a phone call with one of the pension providers who frankly gave me none of the information I required, dont know how I stayed being polite. Then a phone call with Virgin where they took 35 minutes to answer but at least I got a result with them. Was so stressed. Needless to say no housework got done.
Anyhow today is another day. Meeting daughter for a walk with the dogs and then have to contact the other pension provider and find a financial advisor - deep joy!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well odd one from Parcelforce, said delivered with signature (well not that IdX is much of a signature!) but above had attempted delivery and it would either be taken back to the depot or go to the post office, it was in fact left behind the porch door but even odder that I contacted Abbott on Wednesday as they still hadn't provided a tracking link, they emailed back yesterday apologising and saying it was placed correctly and I'd get another email when it had been despatched, 2 hours AFTER it had been delivered 

Anyway 9.1 for me, maybe 3 digestives would've been enough lol
xx


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, a 4.8 for me following a much better 24 hours.

Off to work to cover a shift for an employee sick after her second jab. Hey-ho. 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend and good BGs.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning, and woken by my pump again in the night.  Another phone call.

Loads of gardening done yesterday, lifting stones along a path and removing weeds before relaying them, laying rocks to edge the veg patch.  All very satisfying and a big impact.

Well done on your lowest value @SueEK .
It sounds like you have your hands full with your Mum @Bloden but it bodes well for you having a mum so full of beans at that age.
Glad your parcel had arrived @Kaylz, but frustrating that their system wasn’t working.
Enjoy your walk @eggyg and pop an extra bar of chocolate for the walk home.

Have a good day all


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Apparently it is. We’ve been on forums and read lots of horror stories, as you do, about the mechanics snapping the injector whilst trying to remove it and causing untold damage. It’s very frustrating to say the least, if it’s a known problem why hasn’t it been dealt with?


Just in case it’s not a website on your list, this is a good source for help & advice:

honestjohn.co.uk


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me this morning at 07:31. Some wispy high cloud but mainly blue skies and sunshine here in West Berks although we have rain forecast later.

Need to bake again today as the jam tarts had disappeared by 20:00 last night so I guess my first attempt at pastry was OK


----------



## ColinUK

What an odd day. 4.8 this morning. Awful sleep. Feel like I’ve got a belter of a cold. Losing my voice.

Ate lots of “bad” things yesterday - croissant, baguette, piece of banoffee pie.

And I get a 4.8 this morning when I was expecting a 9 something.

Off to the post office to hopefully pick up my first prescriptions of ramipril and atvorastatin.

Feeling a bit  about needing to take more meds and about the bad food day yesterday but looking forward to the gym reopening Monday morning and I’ve also got an assessment booked with survivors U.K. for group therapy eligibility.
It’s clear that eating “comfort foods” is a comfort and a punishment at times and that has to be to do with childhood and “clear your plate” being trimmed into us as the right thing to do in order to get approval. 
I wonder how much of it is a longing for  that parental comfort as a way of ineffectively dealing with the stresses of the rape and sexual assaults too.


----------



## rebrascora

Budge up @Freddie1966. I'm with you on the 5.3 step but it took 2 lift tabs a couple of hours earlier to get me there. Even with no evening Levemir I am still dropping into the red through the night, despite my levels rising slightly at bedtime. I also mistimed my breakfast this morning and had to have JBs with my yoghurt, raspberries and seeds. My Libre is now showing 11 Low Glucose events for the last 7 days  and 4 of those are overnight (4-5am) when no insulin on board, but my levels are going high during the day and needing corrections or increased morning basal. Really hope things settle down soon but totally my own fault this morning as I got distracted waiting for my Fiasp to kick in.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> That’s exactly what we said. The new injector costs £200. The labour costs could run into the £1000s if they can’t remove it! Why should we have to fund something that’s down to bad design or inexperienced mechanics?


It’ll be interesting to hear what Robin’s son advises, but imo it needs to be escalated to Jaguar sooner rather than later. If the dealer breaks something you’re into a three way argument.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone my tweaking is  beginning to work. I did go up to 12.8 around midnight but no corrections and I woke up with a 5.2 house special which I’m very pleased about


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @AJLang


----------



## Lanny

Oh, well done on a hard earned House Special @AJLang  THOSE feel so much better, don’t they?


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me today lovely sunny day off to get meds
and a loo brush now have to provide your own when
you go on holiday that and disinfectant wipes never
gave that a thought so there you are any happy campers
out there a useful tip


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

9 for me...didn’t need bed time snack...ah well, it was nice.

Met up with some friends yesterday afternoon for a forest walk. Then we got our chairs and flasks out and sat sheltered from the chill breeze behind some gorse, a nice little suntrap ....was lovely to catch up. 

It’s a funny thing comfort eating isn’t it @ColinUK , I think most people do it when we feel a bit off or down, and then we feel even worse about doing it, I know I do .

Now to put food shopping away and see what what the “on line shopping vegetable bingo” has sent ...then garden is calling.

Wishing you all a sunny Friday x


----------



## HenryBennett

RirisR said:


> day off to get meds and a loo brush


I’ll bear that in mind the next time my 80mg atorvastatin gets stuck in my throat


----------



## rebrascora

@AJLang Many congratulations Amanda on your very precious House Special. Just shows, sometimes it pays not to be too quick with the corrections. Did your electric wheelchair arrive yet and if so, are you happy with it? And have you had a trip out yet?


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. Well its a rainy start here but at least the wind has dropped. Taking part in a fundraising virtual walk and the official start date was yesterday (walking over 160m) so walked 4m with hubby and socially distanced friend. Was nice to meet up and i managed the 4m with 1 glucose, 2 biscuits and a banana and stayed in target throughout so pretty chuffed with myself. As it goes on i might need some tips from any walkers out there!
Woke to 8.7 this morning and off for another walk soon.
@AJLang congrats on the HS.
Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

It occurs to me that @Snowwy seems to have been MIA for a few days.... Since Good Friday according to my search. He was such a regular poster here I hope he is OK and it is just that the Easter period meant that he was extra busy with church stuff.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @AJLang


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> Off to the post office to hopefully pick up my first prescriptions of ramipril and atvorastatin.


I no longer worry about needing help to manage cholesterol and BP.  I have enough to do with other stuff.  
Just a thought: A very common side effect of Ramipril is coughing.  I was started on this and took it for quite a while, not even noticing that I was gently coughing most of the time.  We met up with my brother who within a day asked me if I had started to taking Ramipril as I was coughing so much!  I switched to another option and stopped coughing.


----------



## ColinUK

SB2015 said:


> I no longer worry about needing help to manage cholesterol and BP.  I have enough to do with other stuff.
> Just a thought: A very common side effect of Ramipril is coughing.  I was started on this and took it for quite a while, not even noticing that I was gently coughing most of the time.  We met up with my brother who within a day asked me if I had started to taking Ramipril as I was coughing so much!  I switched to another option and stopped coughing.


It’s a very common side effect according to the leaflet in the box. 
I don’t cough usually so I’ll keep an ear out for that. 

Did you take yours A.M. or PM ?

I’m thinking maybe take it bedtime but there’s no guidance as to when is best to take it.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> My Libre is now showing 11 Low Glucose events for the last 7 days  and 4 of those are overnight (4-5am) when no insulin on board, but my levels are going high during the day and needing corrections or increased morning basal.


Apologies if I have mentioned this before, but what you describe is the battle of ups and downs, with loads of tweaks tried but the only solution I found was a pump.  This was really helpful too as I needed such small doses and small changes to make things work.


----------



## SB2015

ColinUK said:


> It’s a very common side effect according to the leaflet in the box.
> I don’t cough usually so I’ll keep an ear out for that.
> 
> Did you take yours A.M. or PM ?
> 
> I’m thinking maybe take it bedtime but there’s no guidance as to when is best to take it.


I take all tabs in the morning. That way I don’t forget.  I used to take the statin at night as advised, but my husband who is at the same practice, was advised it doesn’t matter when, just make sure you take it regularly.  I found I often forgot the evening tablet.
So I take both BP tablets and Statins in the morning, along with a few other things. 
Done and done dusted

Take care


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> It’s a very common side effect according to the leaflet in the box.
> I don’t cough usually so I’ll keep an ear out for that.
> 
> Did you take yours A.M. or PM ?
> 
> I’m thinking maybe take it bedtime but there’s no guidance as to when is best to take it.


I have the cough....I take mine first thing


----------



## SueEK

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone my tweaking is  beginning to work. I did go up to 12.8 around midnight but no corrections and I woke up with a 5.2 house special which I’m very pleased about


Big congrats on your HS Amanda xx


----------



## ColinUK

So I’ve taken first dose of both and I’ll add them to the morning pills going forward. 

And if I get the cough I’ll flag it up to the GP.


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy expressed his disappointment that a 3.5 year old prestige car with 21k on the clock should have this problem. They are going to contact Jaguar to see if they’ll ‘ contribute’ to the cost! We’re not happy.


@eggyg you can ask all you like about the injectors its very common for them to seize in their location,
this doesn`t only apply to Jaguar but all vehicles with similar set ups including commercial. Injectors seize
because the injector and the cylinder head are made of different materials and expand and cool at different 
rates due to the extreme heat that part of the engine reaches. They will not put an inexperienced person
on a job like that and there is a special tool for withdrawing the injector, the first stage is to soak it in penetrating
fluid and leave it, then the tool is connected and the process of removal begins usually two technicians will 
perform the task. There is a danger of the injector breaking but is more unusual these days, as the injector
hopefully lifts more fluid is applied and a gradual removal of the component will take place to a satisfactory
conclusion.

Honest John will not tell you any different and I won`t be surprised if Jaguar makes a contribution to the repair.
Trust the garage @eggyg as a dealership they have to maintain a high quality of service to their customers or
lose the franchise.

What do I know 55 years in the business specialising in fuel injection systems petrol or diesel.

By the way 7.6 .

Take care stay safe folks, {{{HUGS}}} to @ColinUK.


----------



## Lisa66

@ColinUK I've never had the ramipril cough, hopefully you won’t. 

@KARNAK every day is a school day


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> That’s exactly what we said. The new injector costs £200. The labour costs could run into the £1000s if they can’t remove it! Why should we have to fund something that’s down to bad design or inexperienced mechanics?


Son says, if it’s on online forums, JLR are probably aware, because they do keep an eye on them, and if they aren’t aware, they normally like to know about issues, so well worth your garage contacting them. (I’ve PM'd you).


----------



## ColinUK

@KARNAK  Thanks Ted


----------



## SB2015

adrian1der said:


> I have the cough....I take mine first thing


I was amazed at hw it instantly stopped when I switched meds.  Worth asking


----------



## Bloden

I’m an on-off comfort eater @ColinUK. I hadn’t done it for years until I was perimenopausal (is that a real word?!) in 2019. After a couple of months of comfort eating and feeling miserable, I realised that every time I binged I felt worse afterwards. This seemed to help me stop the comfort eating - that is, the realization that using food to make myself feel better was actually making me feel worse. This realization helped me stop my erratic eating. I’m just mentioning it cos it might help you. It seems like nothing, but it’s been a major help to me.


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> @eggyg you can ask all you like about the injectors its very common for them to seize in their location,
> this doesn`t only apply to Jaguar but all vehicles with similar set ups including commercial. Injectors seize
> because the injector and the cylinder head are made of different materials and expand and cool at different
> rates due to the extreme heat that part of the engine reaches. They will not put an inexperienced person
> on a job like that and there is a special tool for withdrawing the injector, the first stage is to soak it in penetrating
> fluid and leave it, then the tool is connected and the process of removal begins usually two technicians will
> perform the task. There is a danger of the injector breaking but is more unusual these days, as the injector
> hopefully lifts more fluid is applied and a gradual removal of the component will take place to a satisfactory
> conclusion.
> 
> Honest John will not tell you any different and I won`t be surprised if Jaguar makes a contribution to the repair.
> Trust the garage @eggyg as a dealership they have to maintain a high quality of service to their customers or
> lose the franchise.
> 
> What do I know 55 years in the business specialising in fuel injection systems petrol or diesel.
> 
> By the way 7.6 .
> 
> Take care stay safe folks, {{{HUGS}}} to @ColinUK.


Thanks Ted. That makes me feel better. They made it sound such a difficult job and hinted it could cost £1000s! Horror stories abound in forums about them snapping or breaking them. It’s soaking now and they will be in touch on Tuesday. Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone my tweaking is  beginning to work. I did go up to 12.8 around midnight but no corrections and I woke up with a 5.2 house special which I’m very pleased about


Well done on the HS although I was worried that you’d had to twerk to get that! Should have went to Spec Savers!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I no longer worry about needing help to manage cholesterol and BP.  I have enough to do with other stuff.
> Just a thought: A very common side effect of Ramipril is coughing.  I was started on this and took it for quite a while, not even noticing that I was gently coughing most of the time.  We met up with my brother who within a day asked me if I had started to taking Ramipril as I was coughing so much!  I switched to another option and stopped coughing.


Mr Eggy came off it for that reason.


----------



## Inamuddle

Afternoon everyone, please forgive me for not posting everyday. Another 9 this morning, went to the GP surgery for another blood test. Then thought I would do some gardening, but the sun disappeared. Nothing much to report I am sorry that feeling so down makes for poor company. Take care and hugs xx


----------



## SueEK

Inamuddle said:


> Afternoon everyone, please forgive me for not posting everyday. Another 9 this morning, went to the GP surgery for another blood test. Then thought I would do some gardening, but the sun disappeared. Nothing much to report I am sorry that feeling so down makes for poor company. Take care and hugs xx


Don’t apologise for feeling low. We are here for you whether you feel good or not, most of us totally empathise xx


----------



## Sujo

ColinUK said:


> It’s a very common side effect according to the leaflet in the box.
> I don’t cough usually so I’ll keep an ear out for that.
> 
> Did you take yours A.M. or PM ?
> 
> I’m thinking maybe take it bedtime but there’s no guidance as to when is best to take it.


I take Ramipril at night on advice from doctor who said it can make you sleepy. I coughed a lot at first but since losing some weight it has improved.


----------



## ColinUK

@Inamuddle  please don’t ever think you need to apologise for feeling low on here. We’re here for each other in good times and bad.


----------



## freesia

Inamuddle said:


> Afternoon everyone, please forgive me for not posting everyday. Another 9 this morning, went to the GP surgery for another blood test. Then thought I would do some gardening, but the sun disappeared. Nothing much to report I am sorry that feeling so down makes for poor company. Take care and hugs xx


Don't apologise. We are all here and will support you whatever. Take care x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 6.4  for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations on HS Amanda. 

Went for a ride in mates new Merc today coast roads only ended up in Teignmouth superb views
all the way ended up in Lidl to get a top up, definitely not car fuel only human.

Hi @Inamuddle must have passed your place this afternoon going through Newton Abbot, sorry
you are still struggling please don`t apologise we are here for you.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 6 today which I think is my lowest figure of the year. Surprising really as ate mostly rubbish yesterday as was a stressful day. 1.5 hours talking to Pension Wise and I slowly lost the will to live, followed by a phone call with one of the pension providers who frankly gave me none of the information I required, dont know how I stayed being polite. Then a phone call with Virgin where they took 35 minutes to answer but at least I got a result with them. Was so stressed. Needless to say no housework got done.
> Anyhow today is another day. Meeting daughter for a walk with the dogs and then have to contact the other pension provider and find a financial advisor - deep joy!!
> Have a good day all x


Sue, I generally avoid giving unsolicited advice. However, 20 odd years ago I received the best ever advice regarding investments, financial advisors etc, that I’ve never forgotten.

The detail is too boring, but I sat on a charity finance committee chaired by Tom Frost who’d been the CEO of NatWest Bank when it was the UK’s largest clearing bank. He went a few times a year to Chequers for a weekend to advise Margaret Thatcher. We had frequent presentations from UBS Wealth Management about their latest schemes to earn an extra ¼% on our investments - all mumbo jumbo and Tom sent them packing.

When Tom retired from the committee he took me to one side and said, “Don’t ever agree to anything you don’t FULLY understand.”

Your pension is extremely important and you need to fully understand any advice you’re given, however hard it might be. There are too many scammers about. Good luck.


----------



## SueEK

Thanks @HenryBennett and solid advice. I could understand one but not the other which is a group pension. Am making more enquiries


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8
For two nights running we have had really heavy thunder - not a drop of rain.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Not much sleep just 5 1/2 hrs but not tired so pointless staying in bed.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.2 for me not had that for a few weeks. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 5.1 this morning.

Feeling so much better today.

Out in the cold at 8am to get some food from the local supermarket.

It is so nice to see the sun coming up earlier now too.

Had an email exchange with one of the diabetic nurses in the extensive care team. They still think that my diabetes episode was steroid and lifestyle induced but that my significant lifestyle changes have probably brought on a remission. Ie I am still classified as type 2. Who cares as long as the changes I have made seem to be helping.

My wife took my photo yesterday (is there no stopping the horrors) and I have to say that it is the first good photo of me that I have seen in about 10 years. Before I looked dreadful. Now, passable as human !!! I can live with that.

The DWP have kindly informed me that my old age pension is to increase by about £13. Unfortunately my council tax....


----------



## eggyg

A very good, and a very early frosty morning to you all. -3 degrees on the thermometer and 6.4 on the BG meter today.

I’m up early as I have a train in my left ear! I started having problems with my ears a few weeks ago. Never had any previous bother, unless you count earache after going swimming when I was about 9/10! I had a crackly ear for a few days, no pain, just noisy and annoying. That went away after a couple of days. Last weekend I had muffled ears which made me dizzy and a bit deaf but also sensitive to certain pitches, ie my fridge and dishwasher. It was awful. Again, went away after three days, again no pain. The last two days I’ve had the low rumbling noise of a distant train in my left ear. Of course that’s the side I sleep on and it’s driving me to distraction. I know I should probably call the GP but because I don’t have any pain I’m reluctant to bother them. Is it old age, do you think? Tinnitus? An inner ear problem? Psychological?  Answers on a postcard please.

Anyhoo, have a super Saturday, it’s cold but dry, not windy and most importantly, SUNNY! I’ll mostly be trying to keep busy to distract me from the Glasgow to London express!


----------



## eggyg

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.2 for me not had that for a few weeks. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


Congratulations! Fab start to the weekend.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. And its my weekend off work. Nothing planned apart from my monthly trip to Tesco to stock up.


----------



## EllsBells

eggyg said:


> A very good, and a very early frosty morning to you all. -3 degrees on the thermometer and 6.4 on the BG meter today.
> 
> I’m up early as I have a train in my left ear! I started having problems with my ears a few weeks ago. Never had any previous bother, unless you count earache after going swimming when I was about 9/10! I had a crackly ear for a few days, no pain, just noisy and annoying. That went away after a couple of days. Last weekend I had muffled ears which made me dizzy and a bit deaf but also sensitive to certain pitches, ie my fridge and dishwasher. It was awful. Again, went away after three days, again no pain. The last two days I’ve had the low rumbling noise of a distant train in my left ear. Of course that’s the side I sleep on and it’s driving me to distraction. I know I should probably call the GP but because I don’t have any pain I’m reluctant to bother them. Is it old age, do you think? Tinnitus? An inner ear problem? Psychological?  Answers on a postcard please.
> 
> Anyhoo, have a super Saturday, it’s cold but dry, not windy and most importantly, SUNNY! I’ll mostly be trying to keep busy to distract me from the Glasgow to London express!


Possibly an inner ear infection? Please get it checked out - if it morphs into vertigo or labyrynthitis, that's even less fun.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@Freddie1966 Congratulations on the HS


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve slept in  but a 4.9 for me at 07:25.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  A cute little 7 on the Libre. I’m happy with my Tresiba dose change - the overnight drop isn’t as big as before - so time to tweak the boluses. Will the fun never end?!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I know I should probably call the GP but because I don’t have any pain I’m reluctant to bother them. Is it old age, do you think? Tinnitus? An inner ear problem? Psychological?  Answers on a postcard please.


I can’t “like” this post. You should see your GP as it could be so many things.


----------



## Deleted member 32156

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.6 for me today.
> 
> Dez


Hi I appreciate your comment on imposing your personal opinion but I hope you won't mind me asking when you say reduced carb diet - how reduced do you mean?  I struggle with eating no carbs as I don't then feel well but my BS's are higher sometimes than they should be (over 10) following meals. My BMI is just within the healthy range. Thanks


----------



## Docb

7 for me this morning.

@eggyg, hope your ear noise turns out to be an infection because that can be dealt with.  If it is tinnitus then your years of managing an irritating nuisance will prove invaluable in coping with it - I know from experience.

By the way, the irritating nuisance I am referring to is not Mr Eggy, or posh motor cars that look good but won't go, its your old arch enemy, diabetes.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, crawling along the bottom since the small hours. Combination of a long (rainy) walk yesterday and a couple of glasses of red wine. I reduced overnight basal, but not by enough!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Cold and frosty start in Scotland, sun is out but not warming the living room up any yet   

7.4 for me today
xx


----------



## Kaylz

Diabetic Frog said:


> SNAP!
> Was too low before bed so had some Godiva 70% coco chocolate. Can highly recommend it.
> Very grey and about to rain darn sarf.


Mines was caused by digestive biscuits lol, glad you enjoyed the chocolate, sadly I'm even finding Lindt 90% on the sweet side these days  so I'll stick with my Lidl's 95% haha xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning which I’ll happily take. 

Hugely uncomfortable side effects from either the Atorvastatin or the Ramipril have hit. I doubt it’s both but we’ll see if they calm down over the next few days. If not I’ll flag them up with the GP and see if they can switch the meds for others. 
Painful indigestion which kept me awake and that’s combined with side effects I’d normally associate with standard metformin. Not comfortable at all. 
This is after one dose of both ffs. 

@eggyg  could it be just wax build up? You could try olive oil to soften any wax in your ears and call the gp on Monday if it’s not eased up.


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.2 for me not had that for a few weeks. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


Congrats on the house special!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 8.2 this morning
hardly surprising as so much total junk food & snack yesterday Kebab Crisps & Chocolate yesterday

on a positive, the weight loss is going well, since I’ve been on Ozempic & Reduced Carb intake
now I’ve lost 23KG


----------



## SueEK

@Freddie1966 congrats on the HS
@eggyg I would definitely contact the dr, that’s what they are there for.
7.5 today which is rather disappointing. Rang other pension provider yesterday, confusing conversation then turns out the NI no they have is very slightly different to mine, although all other details are correct. They need to look into things more before I go any further - great!!
Misty has now hurt her back paw so feeling rather sorry for herself.
Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Diabetic Frog said:


> Lindt chilli chocolate is my favourite,  with a glass of red wine........ do you think it's too early!!!!


your asking the wrong person, I haven't touched alcohol since 2017 lol xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 4.5 this morning. Quite sunny here atm but rain due later. Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Diabetic Frog said:


> I'll drink your share! ; - )


wine was never my tipple, I was a lager and fruit cider drinker mainly lol with the occasional spirits thrown in xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.1 today.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> wine was never my tipple, I was a lager and fruit cider drinker mainly lol with the occasional spirits thrown in xx


Whiskey??


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> Whiskey??


Usually no, I couldn't even stand the smell of it (Bruce drinks it though) but there was a nice bottle in the pub a good few years ago and I was promised the bottle and the container when it was empty, me and Bruce finished it that day and it was near full! It was either vodka (with coke cause if it's irn bru it made me sick), southern comfort and coke  (yes I'm aware it's an American Whiskey flavoured liqueur lol) and there was something else but can't remember what it was haha, as I say I haven't drank since 2017 and my last spirits would've been some time in 2016 xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.9 for me this morning. 
I have gone from one extreme to the other in two consecutive nights with the same basal as yesterday... ie 25u in the morning and none overnight. Hypoed overnight the night before and was high (9-11) all night last night to the point that I woke at 5am and jabbed myself 1.5 units of insulin and still woke at 7am on 6.9. 
I went for a run for the first time in a while yesterday so half expected to go low overnight as I started dropping low before bed and decided to have the last Leberkuchen dark choc ginger bread (believe it or not left over from Christmas.... and it was only a 5 piece pack!!) to bring me up. Then I realised that I had got it wrong and they were actually 22g carbs not 12g (so long since I had one I forgot) so I injected 1.5 units of Fiasp because my levels shot up to 11 with a vertical upward arrow and yet somehow that Fiasp did nothing and my levels stayed high all night. 
I really need to work on my consistency somehow!

@Inamuddle Sending (((Hugs))) Stick with us and try to post every day if you can and don't worry about not having anything positive to say or your readings being less than ideal.... at least those 9s and 10s are better than 2s and 3s. 
Hope your difficult spell comes to an end soon. What are your daytime readings like? 
Hope you have a good weekend. Try to do at least one thing a day that you enjoy and be in the moment with that, even if it only lasts 5 mins, when you just ignore everything else and think... "This is good!" I do that with my morning coffee with cream. I try to just think to myself, what an absolute luxury it is and forget all the other naff stuff happening and really savour the flavour of the coffee and cream. I know it seems trivial but it sets me up for the day and by gum I miss it when I run out of cream and have to use milk or butter! 

@Freddie1966 Many congratulations on your House Special this morning! Nice start to the weekend!


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> Hugely uncomfortable side effects from either the Atorvastatin or the Ramipril have hit. I doubt it’s both but we’ll see if they calm down over the next few days. If not I’ll flag them up with the GP and see if they can switch the meds for others.
> Painful indigestion which kept me awake and that’s combined with side effects I’d normally associate with standard metformin. Not comfortable at all.
> This is after one dose of both ffs.


Colin be very wary of the statins you may be in the minority like me and can`t take them, I get so ill on them
my notes have a big no no to statins, I also take Ramipril no problem.

Good morning 6 on the head.


Diabetic Frog said:


> I'll drink your share! ; - )


Shares`ys you can have the glass and I`ll have the wine, sounds fair enough. 

Congratulations on your HS @Freddie1966.

Off to look at a trike with my Harley mate today will put up photos if he buy`s it.

Take care stay safe folks, we`re here for you @Inamuddle. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lanny

Woke twice today after a late on a hard day of battle against high BS. 06:43 BS 9.4 that’s how long it took me to respond to the 6am basal alarm! Stuck in 84 units of LR & went back, after a while, to sleep!

Just up again now & 10:38 BS 8.5 relieved to see it go down as the switched LR pen seems to be working & my BS hadn’t risen like it did all day yesterday! But, it took me a while to work that out as  NR was working for 90 minutes after I ate then, stayed level until 3 hours where it started to rise a little! After 4 hours it’d jump from 8’s to 15’s. I started a new LR pen from a new box, the last box I have & ordered a new box, yesterday & both my doses didn’t seem to work! I eventually worked it out & 3 hours after dinner with BS still pretty steady at 21:20 BS 8.9 I switched to a new LR pen, hoping it was ok, & put in 44 units for roughly half the time left until the next dose. I then stayed up until midnight to keep checking my BS. I TESTED A LOT yesterday & my fingers are feeling very tender but, needs must! At that point there was no NR in my system & it was all basal so, if it rose the whole box was off & not just that 1 pen. In which case I would go to A&E as I can’t stay awake for much longer sticking in NR every 3 hours! But, it stayed pretty steady 22:53 BS 8.8 & 23:51 BS 8.8. I FINALLY went to bed a pretty relieved bunny!

This pen still seems to be working this morning & I hope the other 3 pens left in that last box is ok too! I usually have 2 boxes of each sitting in the fridge, 1 whole box & the remains of the current box, but, I’ll order more & keep 3 boxes of each now in case I come across a whole box being off as I’ve read has happened to other forum members! As it is this pen will just about last me until Monday when I get my new box!

I shall order another new box of both LR & NR straight away on Monday & explain in the extra info box & keep 2 whole boxes each plus the current box in the fridge! I DO NOT want to have to go through THAT again!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A pretty relieved bunny going to have brunch now!


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Colin be very wary of the statins you may be in the minority like me and can`t take them, I get so ill on them
> my notes have a big no no to statins, I also take Ramipril no problem.
> 
> Good morning 6 on the head.
> 
> Shares`ys you can have the glass and I`ll have the wine, sounds fair enough.
> 
> Congratulations on your HS @Freddie1966.
> 
> Off to look at a trike with my Harley mate today will put up photos if he buy`s it.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks, we`re here for you @Inamuddle. {{{HUGS}}}


Just started the statin so hopefully the side effects will settle down in a little while. 
I don’t think dad can take them but mum does without any issues. 
At the moment the most annoying side effects are gastrointestinal.


----------



## Lanny

Crikey!  It took me a LONG time to type that long post!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Just started the statin so hopefully the side effects will settle down in a little while.
> I don’t think dad can take them but mum does without any issues.
> At the moment the most annoying side effects are gastrointestinal.


I can’t take statins. My legs swell up! I’m in a fibrate instead, not as effective but apparently it’s better for me as I’m pancreasless, something to do with lipids. I really should know this!


----------



## RirisR

6.9 for me today not a very nice day
overcast and drizzly


----------



## Inamuddle

Thank you everyone for the nice comments...
A 9.2 this morning, (I am happy with anything under 10 these days)
Sorry to hear about your ear problem @eggyg . On the NHS site it does say that tinnitus can be linked to diabetes. Groan. I have had similar for a few years I also suffered from dizziness. I went to the doctor and they sent me to the hospital, even had a brain scan. The consultant did a thing where they tip you upside down and move your head suddenly (epley maneuvre). It did work but then came back again. Had the thing done again with not so much success. I seem to have just become used to it, sometimes it is worse, especially at bedtime, or when I think about it (like now).

Not sure now what I am going to do in the evenings as I had become addicted to the circle. This is a very sad state of affairs. Anyway last night was the final and I totally loved it. Have you been watching it Colin? 

@KARNAK glad that you had a good trip to Teignmouth we will meet up soon!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone for the congratulations about my 5.2 yesterday.
@rebrascora my power chair is due to be delivered next Friday!! I'm so excited.  Mark has been working out a route for me to get from home to Waitrose by identifying the roads that have got slopes suitable for crossing.  It will be further than I had planned because we went out to check out a route in the car on Thursday and there was a drug exchange going on next to one of the crossing routes which was a few yards away from the main road.  As there has previously been a machete attack down there I won't be going that way


----------



## rebrascora

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for the congratulations about my 5.2 yesterday.
> @rebrascora my power chair is due to be delivered next Friday!! I'm so excited.  Mark has been working out a route for me to get from home to Waitrose by identifying the roads that have got slopes suitable for crossing.  It will be further than I had planned because we went out to check out a route in the car on Thursday and there was a drug exchange going on next to one of the crossing routes which was a few yards away from the main road.  As there has previously been a machete attack down there I won't be going that way


Gosh that sounds rather scary! Wonderful that Mark is scouting your routes for you. Will he walk with you when you go or will your first outing be a solo adventure? Hope it opens up lots of opportunities to improve your life and outlook. Look forward to you recounting your first jaunt out!


----------



## Lanny

18:09 BS 7.8 2 hours after dinner & about to go to bed! 

Thank goodness it was back to normal today & I just stuck in evening LR back to 80 units: 84 this morning to start bringing down my over target BS done a bit gently; worked pretty well with no sticky moments low or high! A Phew emoji,  with a little drop of sweat over the right eye! Phew!

Let’s hope I wake on a decent number tomorrow? 

Good night all! A snooze emoji with a stream of z’s!


----------



## Bloden

goodybags said:


> Good Morning 8.2 this morning
> hardly surprising as so much total junk food & snack yesterday Kebab Crisps & Chocolate yesterday
> 
> on a positive, the weight loss is going well, since I’ve been on Ozempic & Reduced Carb intake
> now I’ve lost 23KG


23kg @goodybags - wow! Well done you.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 3.7


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 this morning and average for the week of 5.8. 
I’m due my second jab at 10:20 this morning at the Ulster Hospital.


----------



## Lanny

06:14 BS 5.5  That’s more like it!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

Nothing much going on today that I can think of to post about! UNLESS it’s golf but, won’t bore you TOO much except, to say that after 2 days of being in the lead Justin Rose has been overtaken by 4 shots by Japanese golfer Hedeki Matsuyama! HE’s on -11 & starting last in today’s final round & IF he wins it it’ll be the first Oriental, the media in the US AND the UK say Asian which while technically correct we prefer the more specific term to denote the far east, to win a major title in golf!  Oh! Everything crossed for the Japanese guy! My mum would have a fit that I’m supporting a Japanese guy! She hated the Japanese since her teenage days during WW2  when they occupied Hong Kong & she had to go into hiding periodically to avoid being forced into hard labour camps! She had to endure long periods of near starvation while in hiding & was always afraid of going hungry afterwards: she tended to over feed everyone in the family; especially the younger kids!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

4.9 here at 6am today.

Nothing much to do today.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today. Busy morning yesterday cleaning and ironing, more to do today. Lovely bright sunny morning which is uplifting. Sad to see that Nikki Grahame has lost her battle with anorexia, only 38, what a terrible illness that is.
Wishing you all a good Sunday x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very frosty Cumbria, again.-3.3! I’m worried about my fruit trees. A high ( for me) 7.5. I know why, ate late last night, after 8 o’clock and toddled off to bed at 11, BG 7.2, so knew I still had insulin hanging around, intended to check my BGs again after I’d read my book and take action, ie small snack. But no, I fell asleep whilst reading and then forgot! Ah well, no biggy. Plans today include a decent walk, we’ve only been doing short walks this week, 3/4 miles or so. Might do a ten miler. Beautiful morning so shouldn’t be too much of a hardship.

Have a super Sunday all. Bit more freedom for us Englanders tomorrow. I won’t be rushing to the shops just yet but can’t wait for my hair appointment on Wednesday. 

Fab new avatar @SueEK.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg my avatar photo was taken after a ‘makeover’ for myself and my daughter from my 6 yr old granddaughter lol x


----------



## HenryBennett

Snowing here and “feels like” -3° per the notification from Dark Sky when I woke up at 05:50.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> my avatar photo was taken after a ‘makeover’


Me too!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here.

Wow, what a heavy ground frost! I’m glad I kept my teenage sunflowers and baby tomato plants indoors last night. Phew!

I agree @SueEK - it’s really sad about Nikki Grahame. So young.

We’ll be wanting pics of the new do @eggyg. There’s no point me going to the hairdresser’s yet - my lockdown 3 no. 3 hasn’t grown out yet.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Me too!


Stunning! Head to toe wash n blow?


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.6 this morning - a relief 

was wondering how high my BS would be this morning, had a Thai Prawn dish with white rice for dinner yesterday evening, mostly I’ve have been avoiding white rice


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.1, a crisp away from that elusive HS.

Misty & sunny morning over the hills but no time to gaze on this lovely scene as cupboard sorting awaits me yay!

Love the idea of teenage sunflowers @Bloden  

Have a good day out there


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Frost here this morning too, had quite a heavy wintery shower yesterday afternoon, so much so it lay for a good while!

Yesterday was a disaster, was in the 8's at dinner time so had 5u, roughly 0.4u of it went as correction which hasn't really done much the last few days, 2 hours later scanned to 4.1, thought this can't be right, must be that my sensor ends in a few hours but pricked and sure enough it came back with 4.5! THEN applied a new sensor after my shower, pressed on it to make sure it was well stuck and suddenly had sticky fingers, yup there was blood coming from the hole, it wasn't reading well last night, through the night or when I woke up but was 1.7 mmol lower come breakfast, hoping it will get its act together as don't want to be calling for  3rd time in 6 weeks! PLEASE keep your fingers crossed for me!

Anyway 10.0 this morning
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Might give the gardening a miss this morning Brrrrrr

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. Some nice numbers I see. Another morning in the 9s for me, so tweaking to be done.

I never really got out of first gear yesterday, lots of faffing about, very frustrating...so off for an earlyish beach walk...think it’s going to be a bit bracing to start with, should wake me up and get me going though hopefully...sea air and sunshine usually works, doesn’t have to be warm.

Hope your sensor settles @Kaylz , very frustrating. 

Wishing all a lovely day, whatever you’re doing.


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats to the HS Gang today!

7 for me this morning. For no apparent reason whatsoever ‍♂️ 

Off to the nursery this morning to see if I can find wall planters to fit fixings already in the walls of the balcony.

Zoom calls with Survivors U.K. later.
xx


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.6 for me this morning. Off to Tesco soon. See some of you on zoom later.


----------



## SueEK

@Anitram congrats on your HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Just trying to find where the coverage of the D of E's life and death stops and the actual news begins in the paper. I'm sorry he’s gone, he was an interesting character, but do we really have to pretend nothing else has happened over the last couple of days?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.3 this morning.


----------



## RirisR

7.6 this morning weather lovely so stripped all the windows to
wash the curtains and panes so it will rain tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Just trying to find where the coverage of the D of E's life and death stops and the actual news begins in the paper. I'm sorry he’s gone, he was an interesting character, but do we really have to pretend nothing else has happened over the last couple of days?


I feel exactly the same  The news is that he has died, everything else is stuff that can be shown over time. At the very least they could keep the news bulletins to give out actual news about what else is happening in the world 









						BBC flooded with complaints over coverage of Prince Philip’s death
					

Corporation opened dedicated complaints form on its website to deal with high volume of comments




					www.theguardian.com
				




Forgot to post earlier, I was 7.3  It snowed here last night! Will winter never end?


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.1 for me so near but so far from that HS


----------



## Ditto

Good morning people. No blood so gave up. Feeling very ill. Snowed!


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram congratulations on your HS


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ditto said:


> Good morning people. No blood so gave up. Feeling very ill. Snowed!


Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Just trying to find where the coverage of the D of E's life and death stops and the actual news begins in the paper. I'm sorry he’s gone, he was an interesting character, but do we really have to pretend nothing else has happened over the last couple of days?


I thought it was just me!


----------



## SueEK

I agree there is too much coverage of HRH Prince Phillips death though we are in a week of national mourning but the news channels really should be giving us the other news. I am a real royalist but it is too much. @Anitram when our Queen goes I personally will be devastated and I will not moan if every channel is 24 hours of homage to the best royal EVER. Obviously not everyone is a royalist so they will have to find other channels to watch.
@Ditto sorry to hear you are feeling unwell, can you contact your dr tomorrow. Let us know how you are doing xx


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Just trying to find where the coverage of the D of E's life and death stops and the actual news begins in the paper. I'm sorry he’s gone, he was an interesting character, but do we really have to pretend nothing else has happened over the last couple of days?





Northerner said:


> I feel exactly the same  The news is that he has died, everything else is stuff that can be shown over time. At the very least they could keep the news bulletins to give out actual news about what else is happening in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC flooded with complaints over coverage of Prince Philip’s death
> 
> 
> Corporation opened dedicated complaints form on its website to deal with high volume of comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to post earlier, I was 7.3  It snowed here last night! Will winter never end?


A whole day of nothing else on both BBC channels & I had to wait to see the Masters the next day! 

It was too much of a fuss about a man that hated fuss & he won’t give a hoo hah about his funeral either, as he’s said in one of those documentaries “I’ll be dead! It won’t matter to me!”


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> A whole day of nothing else on both BBC channels & I had to wait to see the Masters the next day!


The thing that annoyed me was that they were showing the exact same coverage on BBC1, BBC 2, BBC News channel and BBC Parliament - they could at least have left one channel for other news  Also, on Friday the suspended BBC Four and, I believe, the children's BBC channels  You couldn't escape to Sky or ITV either, I think only Channel 4 limited their coverage to a single 'special'.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 5.6, didn`t make it to the trike yesterday guess who went down the concrete steps
backwards? yes yours truly moi. Blood everywhere new shorts a T-shirt destroyed plus every knuckle
and joint no skin left right arm in a sling and a gash to my head, wont be getting my hair cut tomorrow.
Been awhile since my last "accident" they call me the bendy bouncy man at the hospital sorry @eggyg.

Congratulations @Anitram  on your HS.

Good luck with your zoom meeting @ColinUK.

Hope you feel better @Ditto don`t forget 111 is there. {{{HUGS}}}

Take care stay safe folks, fine one to give advice ain`t I.


----------



## Michael12421

@KARNAK obviously can't like your post but wish you a speedy recovery,


----------



## Maca44

5.2 and only just got up had a 12hr sleep i'm knackered poor sleep catches up on me so waisted half the day.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, Ted, Ted, TED!  Take it easy @KARNAK ! You’re not Michael Crawford as Frank Spencer in Some Mothers Do Have Them!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Maca44  BUT, does it feel strange to be 1 mmol higher than your usual 4’s?


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your HS @Maca44


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations @Maca44 on HS.


----------



## SueEK

Anitram said:


> I didn't mean it to sound like I was moaning about the coverage. I was just reflecting on the fact that those who were will probably moan even more  following the Queen's passing.


I hope that my post didn’t come across as a go as you Martin cos it wasn’t meant that way. I agree with you, and others, that there has been too much coverage the last few days


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK Ted I obviously spoke too soon the other day - hope you heal quickly and stop bothering those lovely nurses at the hospital!! X
@Maca44 congrats on the HS, hope you can get your sleep pattern in better order soon


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 but getting to that involved a slight correction an hour earlier. I just fancied rolling over and having another hour after the alarm went off and levels were rising slightly and it does make a difference mentally if I start the day on a decent number. Should have had an hour and half and I might have been sitting on the HS step with @Anitram .... Congratulations! Good to see you back on form!
I managed to pull my other calf muscle yesterday (Did my right one on Christmas Eve). Pinged at the top of a steep hill on my second lap out running and had to hobble home. I knew I should have varied my exercise and walked yesterday instead of running 2 days in a row! Arrgh!

@Ditto 
Hope you feel better soon. Please seek medical help if you think you need it. Eating disorders are horrid. There's poor Nikki Grahame just lost her battle with her eating disorder. What you are struggling with seems to me to be similar but the opposite extreme and you need help with it. You keep putting yourself down and saying it is greed but I am sure it is compulsive for you and you should be getting help.   

@Ted 
It really helps if you negotiate steps forwards and on your feet and ideally use the handrail!  Leave the urban running and acrobatics to the youngsters please or go to a children's padded play area to practice!
Seriously, please take more care.
Hope you aren't too sore but I imagine you are and will probably be worse tomorrow before you start to improve. Take it easy and please take more care!

Have you always been accident prone? I know my brother is but even he doesn't have as many incidents as you! Terrifies the life out of me when my cousin sends him his chain saw to fix/service! My cousin really should know better but he gets a free repair/service! I'm the one living next door who will have to deal with any accidents/injuries and I am not sure my first aid training covered limb amputation if the worst were to happen! Dad would never have let him loose with a chain saw.... even a broken one. Give him his due, he is good at fixing things though!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

What silly billy forgot to post this morning's reading which was 4.3. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> didn`t make it to the trike yesterday guess who went down the concrete steps backwards? yes yours truly moi. Blood everywhere new shorts a T-shirt destroyed plus every knuckle and joint no skin left right arm in a sling and a gash to my head


That’s a bummer Ted. I hope you recover quickly.

Maybe this’ll cheer you up just a bit:


----------



## Maca44

Lanny said:


> Congratulations on your HS @Maca44  BUT, does it feel strange to be 1 mmol higher than your usual 4’s?


Yes very strange I don't like odd numbers I am very obsessional


----------



## SueEK

Wow @HenryBennett lovely bikes, used to spend a lot of time on the back of them as a teenager though never rode one myself. My hubby had one but there was no way I would have got on the back with him!!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Wow @HenryBennett lovely bikes, used to spend a lot of time on the back of them as a teenager though never rode one myself. My hubby had one but there was no way I would have got on the back with him!!


Thx Sue. My main holiday for many years was a couple of thousand miles around Europe, especially the Alps. But since moving to NI that’s not practical and the roads here don’t lend themselves such a big heavy bike, so I’ve downsized to a Yamaha middleweight.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Thx Sue. My main holiday for many years was a couple of thousand miles around Europe, especially the Alps. But since moving to NI that’s not practical and the roads here don’t lend themselves such a big heavy bike, so I’ve downsized to a Yamaha middleweight.


Ah shame but great memories I’m sure. I still see my old boyfriend who had the bike as he runs the local pet shop and we always reminisce about the old days on the bikes. He still has a huge bike and often asks me to go for a day trip with him, don’t think my husband would be keen so have to politely decline haha.  The group used to meet at my house and there would be a dozen helmets and boots in the hallway and they all called my mum Mrs B and were so respectful to her. Great times.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> The group used to meet at my house and there would be a dozen helmets and boots in the hallway and they all called my mum Mrs B and were so respectful to her. Great times.


Happy days. 
For some reason (answers on a postcard) I was often asked what Harley riders are like. I’d always say: long hair, beards, tattoos, beer bellies - and that’s just the women!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Ah shame but great memories I’m sure.


Stelvio Pass:



It‘s just over ten years ago that I went to European Bike Week in Austria. 100,000 bikes, of which about 90% are Harleys.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Stelvio Pass:
> 
> View attachment 16660
> 
> It‘s just over ten years ago that I went to European Bike Week in Austria. 100,000 bikes, of which about 90% are Harleys.


Did you ride over the Gross Glokener into Italy (Spelt wrong) in Austria, we drove it and it was amazing.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Stelvio Pass:
> 
> View attachment 16660
> 
> It‘s just over ten years ago that I went to European Bike Week in Austria. 100,000 bikes, of which about 90% are Harleys.



Looks such good fun 
This is my SIL’s bike


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Did you ride over the Gross Glokener into Italy (Spelt wrong) in Austria, we drove it and it was amazing.


I did and, as you say, amazing. Especially a group of 30 Harleys.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> This is my SIL’s bike


Nice!


----------



## ColinUK

Better this week than the one before.


----------



## Inamuddle

Late as usual.....a 6.6 this morning WOW


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 6.4 for me today.


----------



## RirisR

Diabetic Frog said:


> Well thanks for that.... I wanted sunshine!!!


Lol sorry, It was worth it, lovely and fresh smelling got rid of the
winter smell all set for summer even changed the bed
lots of energy today definately gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

rebrascora said:


> Gosh that sounds rather scary! Wonderful that Mark is scouting your routes for you. Will he walk with you when you go or will your first outing be a solo adventure? Hope it opens up lots of opportunities to improve your life and outlook. Look forward to you recounting your first jaunt out!


Thank you. Mark will walk with me each time for the first few times and then twice for each new route that I try - we’ve been looking at different routes today. The only thing that I’m worried about at the moment is that I’ve read some reviews that suggest that it’s not great for outdoors so I will just have to see how it goes and keep my fingers crossed. The routes do rely a lot on getting buses but so far it looks like it should ok for Waitrose, a pub, the GP surgery and a cafe which takes ten minutes by car. With the bus it also looks good for Hobbycraft, the Range, Boots, WH Smith, the newly refurbished museum, my favourite tapas bar where they use a ramp and a place where some of the adult learning classes are held during the day. I think the main thing is to avoid busy times, in particular being home before the schools close.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> I did and, as you say, amazing. Especially a group of 30 Harleys.


Not so good in a car but still breath-taking isn't it


----------



## Robin

Maca44 said:


> Not so good in a car but still breath-taking isn't it


I’ll tell you what is breathtaking about Großglockner, the temperature of the water coming out of the taps in the Visitor centre loos, even in August. I swear they’ve plumbed them directly into the glacier.


----------



## KARNAK

You or have been a proper biker Henry, we hold a bikers festival on Paignton green every year,
haven`t been able to do it for last year and this year has been cancelled, every penny goes to
charity. About 6 marquees Including two massive beer tents and two heavy metal groups playing,
called BMAD (Bikers Make A Difference). I can`t upload the pictures tonight will do tomorrow.


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> You or have been a proper biker Henry


Ted, early 70’s when I was a young lad:
(I can’t immediately find the pic of my Mach III)


----------



## KARNAK

Cool good looking dude Henry, cherish the memories.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SallyA59 said:


> Hi I appreciate your comment on imposing your personal opinion but I hope you won't mind me asking when you say reduced carb diet - how reduced do you mean?  I struggle with eating no carbs as I don't then feel well but my BS's are higher sometimes than they should be (over 10) following meals. My BMI is just within the healthy range. Thanks


Hi @SallyA59  sorry for not replying sooner. For some reason I'm not getting notifications for responses on this thread.
I haven't carb counted for quite a long time now, but if I  remember correctly it was between 50 & 100 grams per day, certainly not in the Keto range.
By testing before and after meals I discovered which foods were affecting my readings. The main culprits were bread, pasta, rice and some of the root vegetables. These no longer feature in my diet (apart from the occasional pasta treat) . I also only eat 2 meals a day now and practice intermittent fasting, usually 16 hours. I don't feel hungry doing this and I've got a lot more energy than I used to have.
I hope this is of some help to you. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> My mum would have a fit that I’m supporting a Japanese guy! She hated the Japanese since her teenage days during WW2 when they occupied Hong Kong


Familiar. My mother lived in Rome throughout WW2 (she was Swiss and worked in the Swiss embassy) and she hated the Germans all her life. She’d never buy a product made in West Germany, not even a pencil sharpener.


----------



## MAC2020

Been MIA these last few days so have several pages to read through & catch up. 
5.2 this morning! Still not in the 4s consistently (note to self: must try harder)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.    

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.3 for me. Work is calling again and feeling tired this morning but off I go. Have a good day all, don’t all rush to the shops x
@MAC2020 congrats on the HS


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 here at 05:55. Just a sore arm after my 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.1 today (@ 06:10)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, on a very frosty morning


----------



## Northerner

MAC2020 said:


> Been MIA these last few days so have several pages to read through & catch up.
> 5.2 this morning! Still not in the 4s consistently (note to self: must try harder)


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Today back into my 4's sleep was good.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.8 on my 78th birthday.


----------



## Maca44

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 9.8 on my 78th birthday.


Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Bloden

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Michael12421 !!!!!!!  

Morning all.  4.2 here...that’ll be the weekend’s gardening.

How long will I be able to stop myself from going shopping? Lots of Welsh homework to catch up on - that should keep me at home!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

I hope those pubs serving in outside today are offering hot drinks and soup brrrrr.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A nice 13 mile walk and ginger nut induced 5.6. That’s more like it. Although I did have a hypo after my walk, that may have “helped”! Yet another very frosty morning. The bird baths are solid ice.

Having a rest day today. By rest, I mean no walking, still have to do my housewifely duties. Ironing, pan of leek and tattie soup to be made, reading my book and eating 85% chocolate and drinking Diet Coke. I’m not doing anything daft like going to any non essential shops! My middle daughter works in Primark! Poor thing! 

Have a nice day all and congratulations to the HSers from yesterday. I only had the strength to press like last night when I got home, didn’t have the energy to reply to anyone. And @KARNAK I go out for one day and you have an accident! I despair! Take care. When I come down to see you in August, I’ll have the biggest roll of cotton wool you’ve ever seen.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 9.8 on my 78th birthday.


Happy birthday Michael. Have the best day.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.6 for me.
> 
> I hope those pubs serving in outside today are offering hot drinks and soup brrrrr.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

MAC2020 said:


> Been MIA these last few days so have several pages to read through & catch up.
> 5.2 this morning! Still not in the 4s consistently (note to self: must try harder)


Well done!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here, too much slow cooked pork shoulder last night!
I'm off for a haircut this morning, provided I can get there, there’s a layer of snow outside. (We have a 4x4 and it’s not that deep, anyway)
Happy birthday @Michael12421 !


----------



## Maca44

MAC2020 said:


> Been MIA these last few days so have several pages to read through & catch up.
> 5.2 this morning! Still not in the 4s consistently (note to self: must try harder)


Looks like your doing pretty good @MAC2020 don't try too hard your catching me up


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.2 for me. Did NR instead of Levemir before bed, doh, luckily I realised about ten minutes later, then a correction in the night as I’d obviously over snacked for that. So happy with 4.2 as had no idea where I’d be this morning. 

Yesterday’s walk was lovely, but wish I’d worn a hat though.
Happy birthday Michael

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new week 7.1 today 

What on Earth! It’s white over here with snow, that’s just not acceptable 

Happy 78th birthday @Michael12421 have a good day 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.9 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Sensor seems to have settled reading wise, shame it's VERY tender, hope it eases as not sure I can put up with it for a fortnight 

Not feeling great this morning and to top it off bloods went from 9.2 on waking to 4.8 just over an hour later despite numerous Lifts consumed in that hour

@Michael12421 Happy Birthday hun xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 7.9 for me. Just been up the garden to hang out the washing and its freezing!!!
Been doing a lot more walking this past week and as hubby has been off we've been going places to walk. He's back at work today so i might take a walk around the local roads, around 4 miles, and will bypass a shopping park so will take in all of the traffic and queues. 
Hairdresser is coming later to give me a patch test ready for the cut and colour on Saturday. I'm so excited!!!
Happy Birthday @Michael12421, have a lovely day. What are you planning to do?
@SueEK i hope your day goes quickly.
Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Just catching up after a weekend off line. Happy birthday @Michael12421 - I hope you have a great day. Congrats to @MAC2020 on the HS and to all the others over the weekend. @KARNAK hope you get well soon. You need to take more water with it   

Thick snow on the ground in West Berks this morning and very cold feet after a walk across the garden in my dressing gown to let the chickens out.

5.6 at 05:49 on Saturday, 5.1 at 08:25 yesterday and another 5.1 at 06:39 this morning. Happy with that


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 this morning at 6am.

Just been out for a short walk to the beach. Very frosty, ice on cars. Thankfully no wind.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning, and now off for our Monday Walk and another training session for my 780 pump.  Definitely finding what works for me and enjoying doing a lot less thinking about Diabetes.

Nice to ‘meet’ you yesterday @Michael12421 and have a very enjoyable birthday.

Have a good day all


----------



## EllsBells

Clearly in good company this morning with another 5.2 - thought it was going to be way higher than that tbh so proper chuffed!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @EllsBells


----------



## Maca44

Just popped to Argos to get my lawn feed and passed some nice T-Shirts in Sainsburys they only had 2XL but I got them thinking I would soon fit into them given weight loss, got home and they fit a treat, normally buy 4XL from Jacamo (Tents) well pleased.


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> Just popped to Argos to get my lawn feed and passed some nice T-Shirts in Sainsburys they only had 2XL but I got them thinking I would soon fit into them given weight loss, got home and they fit a treat, normally buy 4XL from Jacamo (Tents) well pleased.


Nice one!  xx


----------



## EllsBells

Maca44 said:


> Just popped to Argos to get my lawn feed and passed some nice T-Shirts in Sainsburys they only had 2XL but I got them thinking I would soon fit into them given weight loss, got home and they fit a treat, normally buy 4XL from Jacamo (Tents) well pleased.


Yay! I pulled out a small stash of nice clothes I kept from about 5 years ago last week (jeans are awful to shop for when you're super curvy) and was ecstatic to be able to fit in them all again. It's fantastic when you can buy from 'normal' shops!


----------



## Kaylz

EllsBells said:


> (jeans are awful to shop for when you're super curvy)


also awful to shop for if your like a stick lol xx


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on the HS @EllsBells


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. Tired. Been a long weekend. 

Getting ready for work and then maybe the gym later.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning BP 120/76 so guessing the ramipril is working!


----------



## Michael12421

freesia said:


> Happy Birthday @Michael12421, have a lovely day. What are you planning to do?


Well I was planning my usual celebratory meal of Steak Diane (with triple mushrooms 'cos I love 'em) Duchess potatoes, honey roasted parsnips, green beans and the delicious Diane sauce but I had a really bad night and feel absolutely dreadful and can't face eating it. I will have it tomorrow or the day after instead. Apart from taking Missy out for her second walk later this afternoon I ain'tgoing to do *anything!*


----------



## rebrascora

I'm with @Robin on 7.8 this morning but only because I shot myself another correction 2 hours earlier. I was in double figures all night despite 2 corrections before I went to bed that must have turned to water on entering my body because there is not a sign of their impact on my Libre trace and my Libre stats are now well shot! I am blaming the 2 tiny slivers of my brother's Birthday carrot cake I had last night with cream. I enjoyed every single morsel though. Probably the first cake I have eaten for over 2 years. 

@Michael12421 Many Happy returns to you! Will you be having cake or a special meal? Hope the sun is shining there and you have a lovely day.

@MAC2020 I don't know!! Go AWOL and desert us until you wake up one morning on the magic number and then think it is OK to swan in here to get a pat on the back..... Well IT IS! CONGRATULATIONS!    

@Inamuddle Delighted to see you got a better reading! Hope the tide is turning for you.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh no! @Michael12421 So sorry to hear you are not feeling well today. Take it easy and hope you pick up soon and the birthday dinner tastes all the better for being delayed.


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421 Happy Birthday! And hopefully you can celebrate another day when you're feeling a little better.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> also awful to shop for if your like a stick lol xx


Awful to shop for if you're any shape/height!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Well I was planning my usual celebratory meal of Steak Diane (with triple mushrooms 'cos I love 'em) Duchess potatoes, honey roasted parsnips, green beans and the delicious Diane sauce but I had a really bad night and feel absolutely dreadful and can't face eating it. I will have it tomorrow or the day after instead. Apart from taking Missy out for her second walk later this afternoon I ain'tgoing to do *anything!*


Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## eggyg

EllsBells said:


> Clearly in good company this morning with another 5.2 - thought it was going to be way higher than that tbh so proper chuffed!


Congratulations.


----------



## SueEK

Aww @Michael12421 so sorry to hear you are feeling poorly on your birthday and especially with a lovely dinner planned. Well I shall still wish you a very Happy Birthday to a lovely man and I hope you are feeling better soon and get to enjoy that lovely meal.  Big hugs being sent over the Channel to you x


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> also awful to shop for if your like a stick lol xx


I still have some spare fat I can post it to you if you want I have no use for it then you can buy some jeans


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Awful to shop for if you're any shape/height!


I agree, I can't abide clothes shopping but all my family and friends love it - don't understand it, I find it boring


----------



## Lanny

Haven’t read any posts yet & will catch up later!

13:38 BS 5.2  Oh! Bang on the nose for a rare HS despite getting up SO late! Little Miss Slugabed reporting in VERY late today!

It’ll HAVE to be an Australian greeting today, I’m afraid for a G’day Mates! 

The rest is about golf & you can skip it entirely, I won’t know! 

Stayed up past 2am watching the golf on the BBC! I was wrong & the BBC were ONLY showing highlights of all the rounds as Sky Sports has got the coverage rights AND there’s a fair few new members on the commentary team as the wonderful Peter Aliss passed away recently: The Masters in November was the last time we heard, & seen a little bit, from him & I’ll miss his “Oi yoy yoy!”  If I’d known that at the start I would have watched it on the monthly pass at Now TV: expensive to pay for a month; still not as expensive as a year’s contract on Sky, though! I’ve gotten used to the Sky Sports golf team now & I REALLY like their hologram tech of golfers’ swing! I was very happy to see Hideki Matsuyama win his first major & it was another par 3 on the back nine that provided the drama: the 16th where the amano amano duel of the last pair of Matsuyama & Schauffele was decided after Schauffele hit the water & double bogey after Matsuyama had also hit water on the previous 15th. Matsuyama stayed in the lead & even missed his par putt at the 18th to finish 1 stroke ahead but, 1 is all you need!

I’m off to have lunch now, MY breakfast really, & catch up later!


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> I still have some spare fat I can post it to you if you want I have no use for it then you can buy some jeans View attachment 16676


Thanks for the offer but I must decline, I had puppy fat and was relentlessly bullied due to it, I'm up to a healthy weight now though as well  xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> I agree, I can't abide clothes shopping but all my family and friends love it - don't understand it, I find it boring


I don't mind the shopping part. I like to feel the material. Its the fact that clothes are all different sizes/lengths wherever you go so without trying things on you have no idea whether it will fit. Very frustrating. I went to Sainsburys the other day to do a food shop and thought i'd have a quick look around the clothing. I bought two different tops both the same size. One fits ok (maybe slightly loose but feels comfy and will be cool when it gets warmer), the other was too tight across the chest and arms. I got stuck in it and had to get hubby to help! Now means another trip down to take it back. I'm glad the fitting rooms will be opening again, no more extra trips to return things, though i would think there will be queues. At least we can try shoes on again. Who can buy shoes without trying them on?


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Who can buy shoes without trying them on?


I do, we haven't had a shoe shop for years now in our town lol, also if I do venture into a shop that sells shoes I find it best to leave ASAP, went into a sports shop asking if they had a pair of Nikes in an 8, the guy looked at me like I was an alien and told me I'd be better in the men's section while laughing at me, made me rather embarrassed xx


----------



## Lanny

Caught up now! 

Happy Birthday @Michael12421  Sorry you’re not feeling well & hope you recover soon for a celebration on another day: menu sounds delicious!

Congratulations to my other HS holder today @EllsBells 

Oh! And that snow man having a pint outside the pub made me roar with laughter! Thanks for that @eggyg !


----------



## Gwynn

Not a good day here my wife is literally 'off her head' today. I have just about had enough of the constant stress and worry and, would you believe, blame. She constantly blames me for the things she cannot blame unknown 'others' for.  I hate her illness but there seems there is no stopping it. I am not sure we will survive this.

Today utter trivia, a flake of paint, something I cannot immediately locate there. All down to people trying to harm her.....not!!!

The slightest damage caused by wear and tear she firmly believes is because someone is out to get her. Its so sad. And so wrong.

I am tired of it all. 35 years of this problem is more than enough. 

Instead of thinking reasonably why something might be damaged she immediately thinks its someone out to get her. 

And there is no reasoning her out of her thinking.

I hate this.

Tired. Sad. Lost.


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny 
Well done on the HS.


----------



## adrian1der

So sorry to hear you're having a bad day @Gwynn We are all here for you


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> went into a sports shop asking if they had a pair of Nikes in an 8, the guy looked at me like I was an alien and told me I'd be better in the men's section while laughing at me, made me rather embarrassed xx


Thats shocking! Women are size 8 too!


----------



## Amigo

Gwynn said:


> Not a good day here my wife is literally 'off her head' today. I have just about had enough of the constant stress and worry and, would you believe, blame. She constantly blames me for the things she cannot blame unknown 'others' for.  I hate her illness but there seems there is no stopping it. I am not sure we will survive this.
> 
> Today utter trivia, a flake of paint, something I cannot immediately locate there. All down to people trying to harm her.....not!!!
> 
> The slightest damage caused by wear and tear she firmly believes is because someone is out to get her. Its so sad. And so wrong.
> 
> I am tired of it all. 35 years of this problem is more than enough.
> 
> Instead of thinking reasonably why something might be damaged she immediately thinks its someone out to get her.
> 
> And there is no reasoning her out of her thinking.
> 
> I hate this.
> 
> Tired. Sad. Lost.



An awful stressful situation for you Gwynn. Your wife sounds very unwell with that level of paranoia. Does she have access to a CPN to ring for advice or a Crisis Team from the mental health services? I know mental health support is incredibly difficult to get but you may need to speak to her GP because her need for help creates your need for help. Sending best wishes.


----------



## SueEK

Oh @Gwynn what a dreadful situation you are both in. I wish I had some wise words to ease your worries but I’m simply at a loss as you seem to have tried everything and you said she won’t accept any help from others. Is there any chance your gp can get her some respite so that you can have a well deserved break. I’m so sad for you


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Not a good day here my wife is literally 'off her head' today. I have just about had enough of the constant stress and worry and, would you believe, blame. She constantly blames me for the things she cannot blame unknown 'others' for.  I hate her illness but there seems there is no stopping it. I am not sure we will survive this.
> 
> Today utter trivia, a flake of paint, something I cannot immediately locate there. All down to people trying to harm her.....not!!!
> 
> The slightest damage caused by wear and tear she firmly believes is because someone is out to get her. Its so sad. And so wrong.
> 
> I am tired of it all. 35 years of this problem is more than enough.
> 
> Instead of thinking reasonably why something might be damaged she immediately thinks its someone out to get her.
> 
> And there is no reasoning her out of her thinking.
> 
> I hate this.
> 
> Tired. Sad. Lost.


Oh @Gwynn i can't imagine how difficult it must be. Please...ring your GP, mental health team/consultant, anyone to get you both some support or even some respite.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Thats shocking! Women are size 8 too!


Honestly never felt so embarrassed in my life! My mum's a 7 and I think my dad is a 9, what winds me up most is I bet if my big cousin was stood next to me at the time and he'd told them he was a 12-13 he wouldn't have been made to feel bad like I was, really put me off shopping for footwear in shops xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I am tired of it all. 35 years of this problem is more than enough.


I can only echo what everyone else has said. 35 years is an awfully long time for it not to have been sorted out.


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> I can only echo what everyone else has said. 35 years is an awfully long time for it not to have been sorted out.


Sending tons of sympathy and (((hugs))) @Gwynn. I hope you can find some kind of support service - you clearly need it.


----------



## RirisR

6.4 today on getting up happy birthday Michael and Gwynn I think
you have to get help if not for your wife for yourself you need someone
to talk through your problems with...


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7.6 @ 7.35am for me.  @Kaylz, that's diabolical, the gits! We're mostly 7s and 8s in my family. I luv shopping for clothes but only from catalogues. So easy, in fact too easy!

@Gwynn I'm so sorry for what you are going through, I don't think people realise how difficult it is unless they've been through it. Our Dad used to drag our friends outside to show them the wires where 'They' were listening in. Just the old BT wires.


----------



## MAC2020

rebrascora said:


> @MAC2020 I don't know!! Go AWOL and desert us until you wake up one morning on the magic number and then think it is OK to swan in here to get a pat on the back..... Well IT IS! CONGRATULATIONS!



lol!!! Gotta try, Hehehe!!!

happy birthday @Michael12421, hope you enjoyed your day, get well soon, and @KARNAK too (the getting well part, not the birthday)

well done @EllsBells and @Lanny. Good company indeed!!

thanks all. thanks @Northerner @SueEK @adrian1der @eggyg @rebrascora 

@Maca44 not catching up quickly enough...sigh. Can't wait to get some restful sleep when in the 4s.

@ColinUK those are great bp numbers. Jell.

@SueEK I'm with you, 30 mins in and out. If I can't find what I'm looking for I abort the mission. Mind you if I was a svelte hour glass size 8 or 10, perhaps I would do a lot more retail therapy indulging in hours of clothes shopping and mirror posing. Ahhh, those were the days...sigh.

@Gwynn so sorry you have to experience this. It's always hard on the partner. The only consolation I can think of is it's the disease talking and acting up and not the woman you married all those years ago. You can get through this. Stay strong. Remember "Never Give Up. Never Surrender" You reminded me of this, which I recite on trying days.


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning after a Lift tab half an hour earlier for a 3.3. (just had one as there is no appreciable insulin on board to take me down and I am sick of being high) No change in Levemir. ie 25 units yesterday morning and none last night. Went to bed at 9.30pm on 7.4 and was 6.3 at 1.45am with a lovely flat fairly horizontal line and then started dropping just after 2am. Now that I am up and about and a coffee inside me I am a lovely 5.2 but not in any way trying to claim that. 
I was just starting to think after my recent nights of being persistently high, that I might need to start introducing a unit or two on evening Levemir back into the equation.... but clearly not now.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks 7.1 today. Have new registrar coming in to sit with me this morning to give them an overview of referrals, dictation, 2WKR’s etc.  They have to see every part of the surgery before they start with their mentor which is such a good idea as they then appreciate what everyone does.
@Michael12421 hiw are you feeling this morning?  X
@rebrascora hope you have a settled day and we’ll done on the sneaky HS there x
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me this morning. I had a mild fever last night and hopefully that‘s the end of the side effects.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

Snap @Michael12421 6.3 for me too.
Haircut today! Wahoo. 
Beautiful sunny morning here in the south, just a touch of frost.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.5 today. Apparently the carrot cake I had for supper last night doesn’t form part of my five a day! Who knew? 

No craic today except hoping the garage will let us know what’s going on with our car. Oh, and there’s very little frost today. Hurrah! My apple tree blossom is just on its way out and I was worried.

Have a good day all. 

@Lisa66 enjoy your haircut, one more sleep for me.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you @SueEK I am feeling so much better this morning. All I had yesterday was one mug of tea, 2 indigestion tablets and a very small whisky and hot water.  I was quite high all day and tried to have a sandwich before bed but I didn't fancy eating and was 13.3 before bed so had nothing at all.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 again this morning.

Pilates at the studio today rather than online.  Also the music shop is open so I get a chance to look at the options for my next Music theory books.  Now that is exciting, if you are bit nerdy about music.  I started this in lockdown and I am loving it.

Enjoy the haircut @Lisa66 .  A lot more getups before mine but I will resist cutting the fringe anymore and wait.
Hope you feel better today @Michael12421 

Enjoy your day whatever you do.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, and I can see the world properly again after yesterday’s haircut, now my fringe is out of my eyes!


----------



## SB2015

Gwynn said:


> Not a good day here my wife is literally 'off her head' today. I have just about had enough of the constant stress and worry and, would you believe, blame. She constantly blames me for the things she cannot blame unknown 'others' for.  I hate her illness but there seems there is no stopping it. I am not sure we will survive this.
> 
> Today utter trivia, a flake of paint, something I cannot immediately locate there. All down to people trying to harm her.....not!!!
> 
> The slightest damage caused by wear and tear she firmly believes is because someone is out to get her. Its so sad. And so wrong.
> 
> I am tired of it all. 35 years of this problem is more than enough.
> 
> Instead of thinking reasonably why something might be damaged she immediately thinks its someone out to get her.
> 
> And there is no reasoning her out of her thinking.
> 
> I hate this.
> 
> Tired. Sad. Lost.


I hope that you have a better day today.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning, way up here on 18.9. I had the worst hypo I’ve had for a couple of years just before bed. I was 2.3 and falling but decided to treat it with shortbread-low sugar brain fog don’t do it!. When I woke up it was 1am and I don’t really know whether I fell asleep or what. Anyhow I then over retreated to make sure.

Beautiful sunny morning, time to try again.

Nice HS work @rebrascora - they all count

Happy haircut day @Lisa66 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me. Its lovely and sunny here so jumping in the shower and going for an early morning walk in the park before all the children get there.

@Michael12421 glad to hear you're feeling better. Do you fancy your belated birthday dinner?
@SueEK have a good day. I hope the registrar appreciates all you do.
@Lisa66 woohoo, a haircut! Enjoy! 4 days until i get mine.
@rebrascora, congrats on the HS. I would say its shown on your meter so claim it lol.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Well, well, a 5.2 here on Tuesday 13th (Spain’s Friday 13th).

Glad you’re feeling better today @Michael12421. 

Slow-release carb always seems like such a good idea when I’m going low too @Flower - glad to hear there was no harm done, phew! Scary stuff.

We should start a haircut thread! Before and after LOL.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora, congratulations on the HS


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another cold frosty start but living room starting to heat up with the help of the heating lol

Feeling a little more human today, was sick once yesterday morning, KO'd after dinner for about 45 minutes as the postie woke me, he shouldn't have bothered as was only election leaflets! Still not feeling 100% but sure I'll be fine 

I'm joining @Michael12421 and @Lisa66 with a 6.3

Congrats on the HS @Bloden xx


----------



## SueEK

@Bloden congratulations on the HS
@Flower wow sounds awful - hope you are feeling a bit more human now.  Have a lovely day if you can x


----------



## freesia

@Bloden congrats on the HS
@Kaylz maybe thats why your levels have been up and down a bit, you were coming down with something.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Bloden congrats on the HS
> @Kaylz maybe thats why your levels have been up and down a bit, you were coming down with something.


No I'm not unwell really, it was just trapped wind that made me sick and probably that I'd shoved around 5 Lift's down my throat by then hadn't helped xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Congratulations for your HS


----------



## rebrascora

You guys are all very kind and keen to bestow an HS on me but I am absolutely not claiming or accepting one. Thanks anyway!
My waking reading was 3.8. I just mentioned the 5.2 so that you would know that I was recovered from my hypo with just one Lift tablet and some Foot On The Floor, because I was conscious that just taking 5g carbs for a hypo is a bit naughty, but 15g would have taken me into orbit.

@Bloden Congratulations on a REAL House Special.

@Flower So sorry to hear that you had a really bad hypo.
That hypo brain fog is strange. I often end up trying to figure out how to input the treatment carbs into my Libre or phone app BEFORE I actually take them which of course is normally very straight forward but takes some thinking about when hypo and I will be thinking to myself, "I must get this done so that I can eat my carbs" instead of actually taking the hypo treatment and then recording it whilst it is taking effect. It happens rather too often but thankfully I do realise that I am being stupid sooner or later, mostly sooner.

@Gwynn So very sorry to hear that you had such an impossible day yesterday. I can't begin to imagine how difficult your life must be. All I can do is send (((HUGS))) and hope that your wife is in a more rational state of mind today and that things go smoother. It does sound like you need more support or a break but I appreciate that will be very difficult to facilitate, particularly in the current climate. 

@Lanny and @EllsBells... Am I correct in thinking that congratulations are due to you both for yesterday.... Afraid I am too lazy to scroll back through several pages of posts to check I have remembered that right.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Bloden and @rebrascora on the HSs.
@Michael12421 Good to hear you're feeling better. Maybe treat yourself to that steak tonight?

I'm checking in with my third 5.1 on the trot at 07:23 on this lovely sunny West Berks morning. Bit of frost last night but now confined to the shadows of the trees. The chickens were much happier this morning - they were very confused by yesterday mornings snow!

I did rides on the exercise bike on Friday, Saturday and Sunday so yesterday was a rest day. I got my exercise mat out for the first time in what seems like ages and did a yoga class and a Pilates class. I'd forgotten how much I enjoy them. Definitely trying to sort out my exercise regime this month and get back into the groove as I was a bit lax last month.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.6 today. Very cold. Watching Dr Now. Just watched New Tricks. Up to Series 12 and only started watching due to Biggs being in it but so good I went back to the beginning. Good telly.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Couldn't get on earlier. Not sure if it was me or the site. ;-((
Anyways my reading was 5.1. A near miss. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning 

Struggling a little with the ptsd yesterday and today. 
Awful dreams. Sleeplessness. Teary.

Have to call IAPTS back to arrange assessment for therapy either today or tomorrow and I’ve a call to return from Galop about the same thing.

Didn’t manage to get to the gym yesterday and won’t go today but do need to go to the shops at some point to buy some new clothes so hopefully I can do that this week around working.


----------



## Maca44

5.2 I get these when I have a lie in so might have to keep that up odd though if I get up early im in the 4's.


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> I was quite high all day


Skunk or ordinary weed?


----------



## Michael12421

@Maca44 an HS - how wonderful - congratulations.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @Maca44


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 5.2 I get these when I have a lie in so might have to keep that up odd though if I get up early im in the 4's.


Take it wherever you find it!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der  I have decided to leave the meal until Sunday.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m envious of all those getting haircuts. In NI we have a limited relaxation but no change on close contact retail. Not even a date when we can get a haircut  

I was late for my jab on Sunday as I had a puncture. Had to come back home and take my wife’s car. Problems getting the wheel off. Nuts we’re ok but the wheel was stuck. WD40 overnight and a few karate kicks did it, but it revealed on the inside a long screw through the tread and sidewall, no chance of a repair. The other rear tyre has a slow puncture as well so I’m going for matching new tyres on the rear axle. Money money!


----------



## MAC2020

5.0 this morning, inching ever closer @Maca44, I'd better stop talking or complacency may set in.

Well done @Maca44, @Bloden and @rebrascora (yes I said that!!). Congrats on the HSs.

I'm off to enjoy the sun. Have a great day.


----------



## Lanny

10:48 BS 8.5 because I ate & then, went to bed more or less straight away: slap on the wrist for going back to old habits; was a short day as I went to bed at normal time despite being late getting up as it was catch up sleep & hence squeezed in dinner just before bed! 

Both my insulin prescriptions are being delivered today & I got through yesterday by finding a pen from the old box on the hall table where I had taken it from the fridge last Thursday, I think, was carrying too many things from the kitchen of food & a cuppa, set it down there intending to come back for it & forgot: I do that sometimes; so, it’s being used! I found another dud pen from that box yesterday but, knew more or less straight away & was going to phone for the new box & found it by the telephone so, put it off & saved my chemist coming twice in 2 days! I thought the chemist would want the dud box back for the batch numbers checking but, no they said just dispose it myself so, that’s what I’m doing: not risking another dud pen from that box! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> I’m envious of all those getting haircuts. In NI we have a limited relaxation but no change on close contact retail. Not even a date when we can get a haircut


I don't have that problem as I just use electric clippers on the closest setting less than a number 1 and I tip myself so it's win win. All in preparation for when I am totally bald I think people see me as a skinhead, I'm not don't even like Ska music.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> I don't have that problem as I just use electric clippers on the closest setting less than a number 1 and I tip myself so it's win win. All in preparation for when I am totally bald I think people see me as a skinhead, I'm not don't even like Ska music.


I wish I had the courage.


----------



## RirisR

6.9 today going with partner for his haircut mines on
Thursday, its knocked years off his age really jealous cant wait for mine, 
weather here today cloudy and trying to rain have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, well, a 5.2 here on Tuesday 13th (Spain’s Friday 13th).
> 
> Glad you’re feeling better today @Michael12421.
> 
> Slow-release carb always seems like such a good idea when I’m going low too @Flower - glad to hear there was no harm done, phew! Scary stuff.
> 
> We should start a haircut thread! Before and after LOL.


Woohoo! Congratulations.


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 5.2 I get these when I have a lie in so might have to keep that up odd though if I get up early im in the 4's.


Congratulations!


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> I wish I had the courage.


Go for it!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 7.7

Appointment today with Opthalmology


----------



## HenryBennett

Not sure why I’m up early but it’s a 5.4 from me at 05:30.

I’m taking my wife for her second Pfizer jab this evening.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.2 today and last day of work for 10 days hurray!! Packed my bag last night ready for going down to our caravan tomorrow, can’t wait.  Registrar who came in yesterday was lovely with a beautiful Irish accent. She was engaged in our chat and I think will be amenable to our way of doing things.
@Michael12421 good luck with your appointment today.
Enjoy your haircuts those who are going today. My DIL had a very busy day but was glad to be back.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lanny

06:03 BS 6.5 

Just up briefly for morning LR & going back for some more sleep. Alarm set for midday meds & tesco shopping today 13:00 to 14:00.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully CAN get some more sleep? A snoozing emoji with a stream of z’s!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. And its hair cut and colour day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. I’m up early as I’m excited about getting my hair cut and coloured, ( and it’s an early appointment and we’ve to walk as the car still in the garage), 17 weeks and three days since I last had it done. That’s six missed appointments, nine for Mr Eggy! Apart from not seeing the family that’s been the worst thing about the lockdowns. That makes me sound so shallow and high maintenance doesn’t it? I don’t care! 

In other non hairdresser news. Ms. Sturgeon finally came up trumps yesterday and confirmed Scotland to re open on 26th April, not just the mainland but the islands too. Visitors from over the border welcome too. Hurray! We can get to the Isle of Arran at last, after two postponements. Just over two weeks time. It’s nice to have something to look forward to. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. I will.


----------



## Nayshiftin

My Bmmols is 10.3 down from 10.7 last night. It was 7.8 then I had an egg omelette and that upped to 9.4 and it’s been rising since . I had salad at lunch with a small wholemeal pitta and then had fennel goulash for dinner and raspberries and natural yoghurt . That led to 10.7 and only down to 10.3 on meds this morning . How do you stop it keep going up. The more I did yesterday in the garden the worse it got. I am scared because it’s not dropping although at worse it was in the 27


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 7.1 today (@ 6am)


----------



## Nayshiftin

goodybags said:


> GoodMorning 7.1 today (@ 6am)


That’s fair. May I ask how you put all the details like the footnote at the bottom?


----------



## Lanny

Drat!  I can’t get back to sleep so, will have breakfast or my BS will rise! Ah well, sigh, I’ll be tired & grumpy today until I get some sleep tonight! It took me AGES to drop off last night: past 1am; put on an audiobook of And Then There Were None to send me off into nod! Reminds me of Sam Neil saying in his interview when playing Colonel MacArthur in the 2015 BBC production he found it very odd that the British find murder comforting especially at Christmas!  It lulled me to sleep eventually!


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> I’m taking my wife for her second Pfizer jab this evening.


You romantic fool, you!  

Morning good peeps. 7.8 here.

Wow, what a heavy ground frost this morning. The sun’s shining, tho, so it won’t last long. 

I’m excited for you both @Stitch147 and @eggyg - there’s nothing like a good haircut to boost confidence! Have a fab getaway @SueEK - you deserve a relaxing break.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me today. 
Off for a walk in the early morning mist.
Oh and 2nd Astra Zeneca jab this afternoon.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Another cold start, but it turned out gloriously sunny yesterday, hoping for more of the same today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and. 4.5 for me.

Looks like s nice day for having the former re clad.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Nayshiftin said:


> That’s fair. May I ask how you put all the details like the footnote at the bottom?


@Nayshiftin, If you click on the N (your initial) on the top right, then in the drop down box click on signature, type in what you want to say, meds etc, then click save.


----------



## Docb

Nayshiftin said:


> That’s fair. May I ask how you put all the details like the footnote at the bottom?


@Nayshiftin, you do that by clicking on your username in the top line... its next to the envelope and close to the search buttons.  You will get a drop down box.  Click on signature.  This will give you a box you can type your details in.

Having some information about a poster is very useful to make sure replies are relevant but If you add a signature, then could I make a plea for you to be succinct.   Lots of users look at the forum on a phone and when signatures are so long that they fill the screen then this can be a bit of a problem.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After an extremely stressful day yesterday and not wanting to eat much, levels went higher and needed 2 corrections before bed, woke to a 5.9 this morning. 
@SueEK i hope your last day for a while goes well and you have a good break at the caravan.
@eggyg and @Stitch147 yay!! Haircut day! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well yesterday was a really anxious day, things just kept freaking me out and making me uncomfortable, a bar of soap is barely lasting me 24 hours 

9.0 for me

Dexcom trial sensor was waiting behind the porch door when Bruce got home from work yesterday, will get that up at some point, still got the 2 Libre replacements down there as well so will need them up soon as only 1 left in the cupboard
xx


----------



## Nayshiftin

Docb said:


> @Nayshiftin, you do that by clicking on your username in the top line... its next to the envelope and close to the search buttons.  You will get a drop down box.  Click on signature.  This will give you a box you can type your details in.
> 
> Having some information about a poster is very useful to make sure replies are relevant but If you add a signature, then could I make a plea for you to be succinct.   Lots of users look at the forum on a phone and when signatures are so long that they fill the screen then this can be a bit of a problem.


I really wanted it to see a record but I guess I can do this elsewhere thanks


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.1 hoping for a more stable day after multiple visits to hypo-land yesterday. 

Waiting for boiler engineer to come and try to mend my leaking boiler. It’s either going to be £400 or £3500 if it can’t be rescued. Time to beg steal or borrow - hope I don’t have to steal! 

Happy haircut day @Stitch147 and @eggyg , have a lovely time away @SueEK 

Hope you have a good day


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.3 for me.....which is exactly what I went to bed with. Very flat line, so I could have had half a unit after all...ah well.

Lovely trip to the hairdressers yesterday. Everyone was very cheery and very chatty. It was nice to wear something other than gardening shoes, walking boots or trainers too.

Hopefully the weather will be kind to you on your walk home @eggyg don’t want your new “do” messed about. Lots of people eager to know what colour your hair will be @Stitch147 

Chilly and bright here this morning, need to crack on with the garden today....Lots of housework to do, but it can wait. Im going to take my tidy new self out for a walk first.

Enjoy your days off @SueEK 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Stitch147

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 8.3 for me.....which is exactly what I went to bed with. Very flat line, so I could have had half a unit after all...ah well.
> 
> Lovely trip to the hairdressers yesterday. Everyone was very cheery and very chatty. It was nice to wear something other than gardening shoes, walking boots or trainers too.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be kind to you on your walk home @eggyg don’t want your new “do” messed about. Lots of people eager to know what colour your hair will be @Stitch147
> 
> Chilly and bright here this morning, need to crack on with the garden today....Lots of housework to do, but it can wait. Im going to take my tidy new self out for a walk first.
> 
> Enjoy your days off @SueEK
> 
> Have a good day everyone x


Will post an update later. X


----------



## Lisa66

Hope things have settled for you now @Flower ...sounds like you’ve had a horrible day or so. Fingers crossed you don’t need a new boiler either, £3,500 yikes!


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning.

I was surprised yesterday how much I went up with the Dawn Phenomonon.  I woke early with my 5.5 and then pottered around doing stuff before diong OMG usual prebolus for breakfast.  When I tested then for my Bolus I was 9.5.  It makes me realise how much my liver dumps if I don’t eat anything at all when I get up, and also how my higher morning carb ratio is probably accounting for this in normal routine.

I hope the boiler is mendable @Flower,
Looking forward to the colour show @Stitch147
It will be interesting to hear how the Dexcom goes @Kaylz.
Enjoy your break @SueEK
Enjoy the haircut @eggyg and the walk him with no hat I hope.

Just made biscuits as friend coming for coffee and I am glad to see that we have sunshine, but I will find some blankets.

Have a good day


----------



## SB2015

Nayshiftin said:


> My Bmmols is 10.3 down from 10.7 last night. It was 7.8 then I had an egg omelette and that upped to 9.4 and it’s been rising since . I had salad at lunch with a small wholemeal pitta and then had fennel goulash for dinner and raspberries and natural yoghurt . That led to 10.7 and only down to 10.3 on meds this morning . How do you stop it keep going up. The more I did yesterday in the garden the worse it got. I am scared because it’s not dropping although at worse it was in the 27


Good morning

It would be worth you starting a thread on this, as not everyone follows this thread, so you will get more responses to specific queries.


----------



## adrian1der

After my run of 5.1s I knew it couldn't last 

Mind you, I wasn't too disappointed at 07:26 this morning


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Happy Haircut day for those who have hair at least you have something to look forward to 

Nice one @adrian1der lots of HS's over the last week or so.


----------



## SB2015

Congratulations @adrian1der 
Have a good day


----------



## Docb

Nayshiftin said:


> I really wanted it to see a record but I guess I can do this elsewhere thanks


You can turn signatures on and off like this...  Click on your username in the top line to get the drop down box and then click on preferences.  On the list there is a check box against, "show peoples signatures with their posts".  Check it and you will see signatures, uncheck it and you will not.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> You romantic fool, you!


rofl


----------



## HenryBennett

Flower said:


> Time to beg steal or borrow - hope I don’t have to steal!


Just so’s you know - I’ve moved my gold bars out of my sock drawer.


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> It will be interesting to hear how the Dexcom goes @Kaylz.


I'm actually quite excited about it, thinking about using my abdomen but not 100% sure yet, would never be able to afford to self fund it but couldn't pass on the offer and I've always wanted to try a proper CGM xx


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all. 8.9 here. Running mostly between 6 -9 these days. Beautiful cloudless morning here so planning to repot some houseplants, tidy up the greenhouse a bit and get more seedlings going.


----------



## MAC2020

Good morning all.

Move over @adrian1der 5.2 for me too this morning. I'm really not making this up, I'd quite like to be in the 4s (sigh), but I'll take this!



Have a great day!


----------



## MAC2020

Lanny said:


> Drat!  I can’t get back to sleep so, will have breakfast or my BS will rise! Ah well, sigh, I’ll be tired & grumpy today until I get some sleep tonight! It took me AGES to drop off last night: past 1am; put on an audiobook of And Then There Were None to send me off into nod! Reminds me of Sam Neil saying in his interview when playing Colonel MacArthur in the 2015 BBC production he found it very odd that the British find murder comforting especially at Christmas!  It lulled me to sleep eventually!


Lol!! Definitely a British guilty pleasure! Perhaps all that keeping a stiff upper lip leads us to a slow constant seething underneath that is only quenched by murder mysteries. That's one theory anyway! (Don't stone me!!)


----------



## RirisR

7 this morning pretty stable wish it would go down a bit
look forward to the 5 s


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. A 7.0 for me today. Have a good day all, bit nippy here.


----------



## freesia

@adrian1der and @MAC2020 congrats on the HS


----------



## Lanny

12:25 BS 6.9 still ok  Grumpiness avoided as I ate breakfast & THEN, snoozed off & midday alarm woke me for meds. NO IDEA what breakfast bolus etc. did but, it must have been ok as I’m more or less back to where I started at this morning; 0.4 higher is good enough for me!

Now waiting for tesco shopping to have lunch & will be interested to see if BS will rise with another lot of DP? Actually I DO know it will from past experience but, not as badly! 

There is a bit of an annoyance in that I only got 1 lot of both insulins delivered yesterday & I phoned, just now, & the chemist say they only got 1 prescription, the Friday one, & to speak to the health centre. I thought Monday’s was maybe too soon for the chemist to get it yesterday as it takes 48 hours so, I left it until today. I waited 7 minutes on the phone to get to the front of the queue only to be told at 12:32 that the prescriptions manager had taken the lunch hour off early & I’ll have to call back after lunch at 2pm!  Obviously all the info I’d put in the extras box wasn’t understood & I have to speak to them in person, on the phone, to explain! Until then I only have 1 box of LR until I can get this sorted out! A frustrated emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations on your House Specials @adrian1der and @MAC2020


----------



## SB2015

Docb said:


> You can turn signatures on and off like this...  Click on your username in the top line to get the drop down box and then click on preferences.  On the list there is a check box against, "show peoples signatures with their posts".  Check it and you will see signatures, uncheck it and you will not.


Thanks for this @Docb 
I had no idea that I could do that.
I wonder whether it is worth starting a thread for 
When using the forum did you know that you can ....
I have just reduced my screen space and made things a lot easier or myself when checking on my phone.
Thanks


----------



## eggyg

@Bloden especially for you. New hairdos. I went for the “just get the grey covered and make it last for six week” colour. Mr Eggy went from looking like Ted Hastings from Line of Duty to drop dead gorgeous!  
“Before”. First pic. “ After. Second pic. Just incase you couldn’t tell.


----------



## SueEK

Looking good Mr and Mrs @eggyg


----------



## Lanny

Well, that was a bit of a palaver. Spoke to someone who said they’ll speak to the doctor & I re ordered both insulins so, hopefully I’ll get that prescription. In the meantime I have a box each of Friday’s prescription & hope it’s ok: haven’t used one yet; a partial dose at 6pm today as this pen I’m using is almost done less than 100 from the marked gauge & can dial to 60 so, probably not enough for 80 units? Anyway, if that box is ok it’ll last me 15 days so, no BIG hurry but, it IS a worry in the back of my mind! At least the NR is ok as I used 1 pen for breakfast earlier: needed a new pen so, decided to try the new box instead of taking one from my current box; should have done THAT with LR this morning too, I suppose, but, didn’t think of it!


----------



## Lanny

Great looking pair of hair dos there, @eggyg


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> @Bloden especially for you. New hairdos. I went for the “just get the grey covered and make it last for six week” colour. Mr Eggy went from looking like Ted Hastings from Line of Duty to drop dead gorgeous!
> “Before”. First pic. “ After. Second pic. Just incase you couldn’t tell.


Very nice hair do's   . You both look great.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Belated congratulations @adrian1der and @MAC2020 on your House Specials.


----------



## MAC2020

Thanks guys!

Great haircuts @eggyg!

Anyone heard from @Gwynn lately? Hope he's doing OK. Wasn't having a good time of it last Monday when last I checked...

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, dead on 6 for me today. OH and I are going on a covid jab date this evening, we've both got our second Pfizer jabs at 7pm!


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Very nice hair do's   . You both look great.


Here here! What a handsome couple @eggyg !!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

MAC2020 said:


> Anyone heard from @Gwynn lately? Hope he's doing OK. Wasn't having a good time of it last Monday when last I checked...


Yes, I echo those thoughts. A tough situation to be in


----------



## HenryBennett

No chance of a hair cut here and no date promised. This is what I look like right now:


----------



## ColinUK

Tough day. 
Been struggling all week really but today heard from Met Police about one sexual assault complaint I lodged.

Because of the limited details I can provide they can’t identify the perpetrator. 
I didn’t expect them to be able to but it’s still an almighty wrench.


I didn’t expect a result as the details I could provide for this one were sparse to say the least but I had his name, age, roughly where he lived etc. 

Seems he lied about his name. 

I’m undaunted however and intend to approach my old mobile phone company and get copy bills.

I may be able to give the police a phone number for him.

Tomorrow I’m pleased to say I’ve got another Survivors U.K. group in the evening and I’m really looking forward to it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Maca44

3.2 Done a hard run late last night, for some reason I felt wired had lots of energy so had to get it out my system


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Tomorrow I’m pleased to say I’ve got another Survivors U.K. group in the evening and I’m really looking forward to it.


I think this will be painful but really good for you @ColinUK I wish you well


----------



## MAC2020

A welcome 4.7 this morning!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 this morning, which is ok considering I had my monthly treat of half a fish supper last night.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.6 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me and another beautiful sunny but cool morning. 

Dez

PS Forgot to say yesterday's second jab as fast and efficient as usual. 
Well done NHS staff.  
And no ill effects to report.
D


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.1 for me today. I feel a bit more me now ive had my hair done.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.9 keeping an eye on those levels today, post second jab, sent me low last time.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Levels very erratic over the last few days due to stress. Meeting a good friend today for a social distanced walk. I haven't seen her since before Christmas so really looking forward to it 
@ColinUK stay strong, you are doing so well and being so proactive. 
@Stitch147, pleased you feel better now you've had a haircut.
Have a good day folks!


----------



## HenryBennett

Stitch147 said:


> I feel a bit more me now ive had my hair done.


Lucky fish.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.1 for me today. I feel a bit more me now ive had my hair done.


I like my hair really long...it's down to my bum again! So many here love their hair short...


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> No chance of a hair cut here and no date promised. This is what I look like right now:
> 
> View attachment 16700


I wouldn’t touch that do @HenryBennett - it’s wide enough to keep people at a 2m distance. Covid perfect!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.4. Frosty again this morning, thought we’d finished with all that.

We’ve got our three middle grandchildren coming today and staying over. As I’m now no longer having to shield, and I’ve had both my jabs, we’ve decided to re-open Grandma and Gaga’s Informal and Unpaid Childcare Bubble. Still the school holidays up here and mum and dad at work so we’ve taken over from other grandma for a couple of days. We haven’t spent any substantial time with them since 23rd December. Everyone is very excited, including me and Mr Eggy. Fridge and cupboard stocked with scrummy food. The weather is forecast to be lovely so walks and running around the garden will hopefully be in order. Plus a baking session this morning. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.1 for me today. I feel a bit more me now ive had my hair done.


Me too. I had a big smile on my face as soon as I left the hairdressers.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

I imagine long hair’d be much cheaper to manage @Lucy Honeychurch but I look like a witch with long hair - my nose goes all pointy-looking - so it’s short hair for me. Each to their own!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Another dry day, gardening beckons, the weeds seem to be growing despite the cold.


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me today but could have been anything as my Libre trace looks like an oscillating wave and it had gone up to 7.9 12 mins later when I injected my Levemir and Fiasp, even though I hadn't set foot out of bed. It was a new sensor last night as my old one got dislodged in the shower with 11 days to go... Arrgh!! To be fair a finger prick gave me 8.2 so probably not too far out but don't understand why when I jabbed myself what I thought was a risky unit of Levemir last night as well as a correction unit of Fiasp, because I was into double figures and rising at bedtime.


----------



## Flower

Morning all 8.5 on a beautiful sunny day.

Boiler was mended for £485 yikes but better than the cost of a new one. Your gold bars are safe for now @HenryBennett! Off for a coffee in a park cafe with my sister today first cup of bought coffee in ages 

Have a good day out in the wild


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today
xx


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 this morning


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.4. Frosty again this morning, thought we’d finished with all that.
> 
> We’ve got our three middle grandchildren coming today and staying over. As I’m now no longer having to shield, and I’ve had both my jabs, we’ve decided to re-open Grandma and Gaga’s Informal and Unpaid Childcare Bubble. Still the school holidays up here and mum and dad at work so we’ve taken over from other grandma for a couple of days. We haven’t spent any substantial time with them since 23rd December. Everyone is very excited, including me and Mr Eggy. Fridge and cupboard stocked with scrummy food. The weather is forecast to be lovely so walks and running around the garden will hopefully be in order. Plus a baking session this morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Can I come?!


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Up late and wanted to be up early but had very strange dreams last night, the dog came up and was nudging me so think I was making noises, odd. Need to get my act in gear as need to leave by 10, we have to give an arrival time to enter the site for security.
@HenryBennett - looking good
@ColinUK - keep going and stay strong, we are all behind you xx
Beautiful day here, hope it is the same for you xx


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> Me too. I had a big smile on my face as soon as I left the hairdressers.


I had a smile on my face as soon as I sat in the chair! I was in there 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## freesia

Stitch147 said:


> I had a smile on my face as soon as I sat in the chair! I was in there 2 1/2 hours.


I can't wait until 9am Saturday!


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> I had a smile on my face as soon as I sat in the chair! I was in there 2 1/2 hours.


Me too! 9.30 to 12! Lots to cut off as well as covering the grey!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Can I come?!


Of course. You’re welcome anytime. X


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> 6.7 today. Up late and wanted to be up early but had very strange dreams last night, the dog came up and was nudging me so think I was making noises, odd. Need to get my act in gear as need to leave by 10, we have to give an arrival time to enter the site for security.
> @HenryBennett - looking good
> @ColinUK - keep going and stay strong, we are all behind you xx
> Beautiful day here, hope it is the same for you xx


Have a great time Sue.


----------



## adrian1der

A beautiful clear and crisp morning here in West Berks today and a 5.5 for me at 07:09

Another new recipe for me last night and another great hit with the family "Poulet au Vinaigre" from the original Pinch of Nom book. Only two pieces of Death by Chocolate Cake left in the cake tin so I'll need to bake for the family tomorrow. I'm thinking scones as I picked up some clotted cream at the farm shop yesterday   Need to add to my recipe selection which so far extends to Death by Chocolate, Chocolate Shortbread, Chocolate Brownies and Jam Tarts. I'll start some bread this evening as I am super excited that my sourdough starter arrived yesterday. A good feed and it's bubbling away nicely. I'll start a loaf tonight and then leave it to prove in the fridge over night and bake in the morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

Flower said:


> Your gold bars are safe for now @HenryBennett!


Phew!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> Need to add to my recipe selection which so far extends to Death by Chocolate, Chocolate Shortbread, Chocolate Brownies and Jam Tarts


Has anyone got this book:-


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Has anyone got this book:-
> 
> View attachment 16703


Extreme Recycling


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> Has anyone got this book:-
> 
> View attachment 16703


Or these?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.6 @ 7.09  Just koko at the minute. We once gave someone a pop-up Kama Sutra.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning folks 4.2.

Take care stay safe.


----------



## Robin

Anitram said:


> Seems you can't move around here at the moment without running into temporary traffic lights. Placed an online order when I got home and wished I'd done that in the first place.


Doesn’t always work, we’ve got the same problem round here, with the addition of a railway bridge closed for repair, so I put an online order in with B & Q. Guess what, it didn’t arrive. They didn’t respond to my first email, they responded to my second more irate one a couple of days later, saying they would 'escalate' it and I would hear from them within 48-72 hours. If that’s the speed of their escalator, I’m glad I’m not stuck in their lift!


----------



## Lanny

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, 4.9 keeping an eye on those levels today, post second jab, sent me low last time.


It sent me low too but, my 2nd is not until 02/06  Body busy making antibodies to trickle out as much blood sugar from the liver?


----------



## Lanny

11:30 BS 8.7 Actually relieved it isn’t higher as I took EVEN longer to sleep last night, popped the murder mystery audiobook back on, drifted off past 03:30 the last time I looked at the time, 6am alarm went off, too reluctant to respond & drifted off again! It’s all because it’s my diabetic phone review from the hospital today!  It’s only on the phone but, I’m still nervous & at least without having to physically go there my stomach is ok or I’d be face down in the sink again! So, with LR 5.5 hours late it wasn’t really too bad! Bunged in the whole lot LR now plus 14 units NR with half an oatcake as I don’t want DP to send me even higher!

Just about squeeze in a morning greeting if I’m quick! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Siri helped out there as more or less the whole sentence popped up on the top of the keyboard for me to press, & type, with a single finger tap!


----------



## Lanny

Yay! Made it with 8 minutes to spare! No going Australian TODAY, then!


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Has anyone got this book:-
> 
> View attachment 16703


Yeah but it’s a s**t book!


----------



## crystalangels

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


mine was 27.3 which is lower than yesterday. Am following all rules but not getting anywhere


----------



## adrian1der

crystalangels said:


> mine was 27.3 which is lower than yesterday. Am following all rules but not getting anywhere


Keep at it @crystalangels Are you consistently that high? It is very high and you need to be reducing it. I would think about dialling 111 as 27 is very high. Try drinking plenty of water.


----------



## Spozkins

Was a 5.4 for me. Have been out and about in the sun today having a good walk and my levels have been pretty good. Hba1c just came back as 63 so pleased with that as it's  coming down, slowly but surely.


----------



## Nayshiftin

10.3 this morning .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon, 6.6 today, off to Hunstanton for a stroll on the beach and a chippy tea!


----------



## ColinUK

Spent most of the day in bed today. Got up an out to get to an opticians appointment (normal stuff, contacts and specs) and now setting in for my Survivors U.K. call.

Chilli is on the stove and I’ll have it with half an avocado and some cheese for supper.

Tomorrow I’m going to try and get to the gym. If I don’t push myself then I fear I’ll hide away.
Speaking with the GP tomorrow and asking to be signed off for a bit as without a certificate my attendance at work looks awful recently and frankly I need the pressure being taken off a little. 

On a not entirely unrelated note we have a court date for one of our preliminary  applications to the High Court. Once that’s out of the way then we serve papers and take a step closer to getting our day in court.


----------



## Lanny

At last got my diabetic phone review an hour & a half late, thought maybe not today? My liver has indeed worsened a wee bit but, still not TOO bad & my Hba1c has gone back down again now that I’ve got the increased basal right to compensate no metaformin: down from 63 in October to 62; just 1 less but, not up is good!  Doctor says I may need more cholesterol meds upped a bit but, will arrange, & wait for appointment, for more blood tests, fasting this time, at the hospital before deciding? She blanched a bit when I updated her on my insulin doses: did tell her I’d upped the LR quite a bit to compensate for the metaformin; pleased by my NR doses going down quite a bit, though! Overall she’s still ok with the increase of LR as she says I’m right to stop the metaformin as it one less thing aggravating my liver!

But, that late phone call means I’m eating dinner much later than I’d like, just gobbled down ham & cheese toasties with tea, & will bung in evening LR just a bit past 6pm, posting this, & turn into bed as I hardly slept last night! 

A very Goodnight to all! ,a bit stuffed emoji & a snoozing emoji with a stream of z’s!


----------



## SueEK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon, 6.6 today, off to Hunstanton for a stroll on the beach and a chippy tea!


OMG Hunstanton is the best place in this country, do you live there?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SueEK said:


> OMG Hunstanton is the best place in this country, do you live there?
> [/QUOT
> King's Lynn, about 15 miles away. My favourite is Cromer beach, going there this weekend x


----------



## SueEK

I used to live in Kings Lynn, my mum was born there. Used to get the steam train from Lynn to Hunstanton when the railway was there and the pier was wonderful. Old Hunstanton beach was my favourite, my other nana lived there, such lovely memories


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SueEK said:


> I used to live in Kings Lynn, my mum was born there. Used to get the steam train from Lynn to Hunstanton when the railway was there and the pier was wonderful. Old Hunstanton beach was my favourite, my other nana lived there, such lovely memories



Yes, old hunstanton is a lovely beach. Such a shame they discontinued the railway line, I would have loved to have travelled on it. I'm originally from Essex, near Southend on Sea, it's so nice to be near the seaside.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Had 6 hours sleep but don't need more I feel wide awake so up at 4am. Been feeling very wired the last few days so have lots of energy but like it, feel alive if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 5.3 today...so close lol! The curse of the nightshift sees me up at stupid o'clock!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 6.4


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me today with no evening Levemir but a wiggly snake of a graph overnight again and already up to 7.4.


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.0 at 06:00 for me. Off to Kwik Fit this morning for two new rear tyres.


----------



## HenryBennett




----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning Friday 
7.1 this morning, and feeling a bit more lively today, 

I went to bed early with a BS of 10.1 yesterday evening was feeling totally crap (sweaty and exhausted but no caugh or temperature) 
I thought I thought was infected with this dam virus but tested negative 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> View attachment 16714


That's a nasty one


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a 5.3 today the HS that got away!

It’s a beautiful sunny morning, time for coffee then a clockwise walk round the block to mix things up.

Hope you have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.0 here.

It’s wall-to-wall Welsh today - book club first, then my 2-hour class. Shame to be stuck indoors on such a nice day!


----------



## HenryBennett

Flower said:


> It’s a beautiful sunny morning, time for coffee then a clockwise walk round the block to mix things up.


That’s made me realise that my walks are all anti-clockwise. Do I have the courage to go clockwise? It’ll seem like a new walk, so I must do it!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 this am for me. 
Sunny but cold out but still a lovely walk in the woods beckons.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. Snap @Robin 6.5 for me too. Was 4.8 at bedtime, something went wrong at teatime obviously. 1.5 slices of small loaf toast. Too much?
Had a great day with the kids yesterday, weather after the initial frost, was amazing. In the garden all afternoon. They stayed over and are fast asleep. I’ve got up for a bit peace. Walk this morning I think. Then later this afternoon when they are gone, I’m off on another high maintenance trip. Eyebrows and ‘tash today. Thank goodness for face masks I say! 

Have a good day. The weekend starts here.


----------



## freesia

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yes, old hunstanton is a lovely beach. Such a shame they discontinued the railway line, I would have loved to have travelled on it. I'm originally from Essex, near Southend on Sea, it's so nice to be near the seaside.


It must be so nice to be beside the sea. Its our dream, when we retire, to move to the coast. Though who knows when that will be now


----------



## freesia

Morning everone. 6.7 for me this morning after highs yesterday and two lots of corrections after tea. Its been a bit of a week with lots of highs needing corrections, all down to stress. Hopefully they will settle soon.
Its lovely and sunny this morning. Planning to go for a walk. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 4.1 for me. Very active til bedtime yesterday so I'll count my blessings it stayed above 4. Up early today and looking forward to taking my camera out. 

Enjoy your weekends all.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.1 for me today. Getting back in the habit of taking lunch to work so I'm not tempted to buy M&S goodies.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.2

@Freddie1966 you've been very quiet, hope all is well xx


----------



## Nayshiftin

I have improved this morning it's down to 9 mmol so that is at least a single figure. Ah well in the right direction stopping medication today will see how bad it is tommorrow.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.1 for me. Half a snack too much maybe after a straight down arrow before bed...after an evening of steadily rising arrow before that, that I may have over corrected for. Ah well. Too much chicken seems to have that effect on me it seems...although scrummy  chicken shawarma for dinner, should have left some for lunch today).

Determined to get in the garden today this afternoon...although I’ve said that everyday this week. 

@Flower and @HenryBennett , I’m going clockwise today, although that means the bigger hill.

@Spozkins did you take the pic in your signature thingy? It’s really nice?

Have good days everyone. x


----------



## MAC2020

freesia said:


> It must be so nice to be beside the sea. Its our dream, when we retire, to move to the coast. Though who knows when that will be now


Same here @freesia! It's my dream too to move to the coast, southwest, Bournemouth or Poole, Cornwall etc. even near @KARNAK perhaps? Mr Mac2020 takes some persuading though. He wants to move to a beach further afield, abroad to Barbados! I agree on both accounts: it must be so nice to live by the seaside and who knows when that will be now?! I also can get stressed so moving near the beach makes sense.

Well done to @Nayshiftin for getting below 10 (keep that up and you'll have to change your handle to Yayshiftin) and @Spozkins for keeping above 4!

5.4 this morning. Already braved the 3degs outside and walked my 10K steps around the park long enough to watch the frost get burnt off the grass by the rising sun. Promises to be a sunny albeit cold day.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 this morning. Spent the day settling in, getting the caravan in shape and friends came round for a drink later, good to catch up. Sunny but chilly this morning, will try and get the dog out and meeting another friend later for a cuppa, blankets to the fore I think.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> That's a nasty one


It‘s on the inside, so it’s only when I removed the wheel it was obviously not a repairable puncture. May as well match the tyres on the rear axle.


----------



## freesia

MAC2020 said:


> It's my dream too to move to the coast, southwest, Bournemouth or Poole, Cornwall


We too have been thinking about Dorset, Devon and Cornwall. Just walking along the beach and being able to hear the sea is relaxing.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> 7.2 this morning. Spent the day settling in, getting the caravan in shape and friends came round for a drink later, good to catch up. Sunny but chilly this morning, will try and get the dog out and meeting another friend later for a cuppa, blankets to the fore I think.
> Have a good day all x


Enjoy your time at the van and with your friends @SueEK


----------



## freesia

Anitram said:


> I grew up on the South Wales coast but after leaving Wales for Bedfordshire, and then Bedfordshire for Berkshire, I've spent the last 50 years living as far from the coast as it's possible to be.....! Like you we'd like to sell up and retire to the coast one day. We particularly like the Isle of Purbeck area in Dorset, especially Swanage.


Very nice


----------



## Amigo

adrian1der said:


> A beautiful clear and crisp morning here in West Berks today and a 5.5 for me at 07:09
> 
> Another new recipe for me last night and another great hit with the family "Poulet au Vinaigre" from the original Pinch of Nom book. Only two pieces of Death by Chocolate Cake left in the cake tin so I'll need to bake for the family tomorrow. I'm thinking scones as I picked up some clotted cream at the farm shop yesterday   Need to add to my recipe selection which so far extends to Death by Chocolate, Chocolate Shortbread, Chocolate Brownies and Jam Tarts. I'll start some bread this evening as I am super excited that my sourdough starter arrived yesterday. A good feed and it's bubbling away nicely. I'll start a loaf tonight and then leave it to prove in the fridge over night and bake in the morning.



Having read your scrummy recipes Adrian, I ordered the Pinch of Nom book and it arrived yesterday. Looks good and it really helps to have the carb content (though I’d have liked more direction over portion size).
I‘m going to pick out some recipes and check I have the ingredients before doing my online grocery list.

I need to get back on track. A shocking 8.8 today and I’ve not registered even in pre-diabetic range on the Hba1c since my dx nearly 6 yrs ago. Will be pretty bad now but I know other health issues are impacting however


----------



## freesia

I've got all of the Pinch of Nom books and find the recipes really tasty and i've found the carb amounts per portion usually tally up with my own calculations.


----------



## ColinUK

Felt rough overnight. Woke up on a 10.8 and it’s only down to 9.7 now.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Felt rough overnight. Woke up on a 10.8 and it’s only down to 9.7 now.


I can’t “like” that, and just hope you feel better and BG comes down.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Sorry to hear you are feeling rough. I imagine your elevated readings are due to stress. Try to get out for some exercise and fresh air if you can today. You know it will do you good. Thinking of you and hoping you feel a weight lifted or at least eased soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Michael12421

HenryBennett said:


> I can’t “like” that, and just hope you feel better and BG comes down.


LIkewise.  Good luck Colin


----------



## ColinUK

That said, I’m waiting for a delivery of window boxes for the front of the house, so I’ve been up and busy since 7am.
I’m cooking. Pudding of course. Low carb and sugar free.
Bake a layer of pecan crumb and then layer creamy cream cheese, then chocolate, then chantilly so it’s a chill at every stage thing.
Cream cheese layer is made and in a bowl waiting to go on. Chantilly is also in the fridge. Not going to start the sort of chocolate creme pat until I’m ready for it. Pecan crumb is cooling nicely and the kitchen smells scrumptious!

I’ll have a look at the PoN books but so many cookbooks tend to focus on pork or shellfish so there’s huge sections I usually have to disregard.

I’ve also cleared the gutters on a flat roof (which was blocked by an empty vodka bottle, an empty wine bottle, tonnes of seeds which look like sycamore but aren’t, and a half empty, but ice cold, can of Sprite.
Which is odd as I’m the only one living here so maybe there’s a ghost with a penchant for fizzy pop.

It may well be time to change the front door lock and to put a gutter guard in place.

Oh this is the pud... https://www.wholesomeyum.com/recipes/sex-in-a-pan-sugar-free-low-carb-gluten-free/

What else?

Survivors U.K. yesterday was great. Was a tough day yesterday and I’m pleased I made it to the Zoom call. Cathartic, puzzling, reassuring all at the same time.
I’m going to be joining a couple of their other groups, one is a philosophy course and another is dungeons and dragons which I’ve not played since I was at school. 
I’m curious to know more about why DnD is being used as a therapeutic tool but I’m also looking forward to playing!

On a side note, is anyone else watching The Good Fight? This season is so good!


----------



## ColinUK

When the delivery is done (hopefully by 2:30) I’m going to shove some shorts on and go to the gym.
I may wear more than just shorts but I like to live dangerously!


----------



## eggyg

We too have dreams of moving to the coast. Every time we’re on holiday in Devon or Cornwall, Scottish coastline or islands we say let’s move. But of course we don’t want to move too far from the family so we’ll just settle for lots of coastal holidays.


----------



## Lanny

12:16 BS 5.7  Little Miss Slugabed reporting in VERY late as I had a HUGE catch up sleep after not much sleep the day before: WHY do I get so anxious before reviews; it’s never QUITE as bad as I fear?

But, I’m afraid that there’s no other thing for it but, to go Australian with a G’day Mates!  Ah! After some much needed sleep, I feel all bright eyed & bushy tailed! A bouncing bunny emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Forgot to say! Sluggishly stuck in my LR dose when 6am alarm went off: all done horizontally in bed with 2 jabs; a bit blind as I couldn’t see my thigh & just stuck them in & more or less straight back to sleep!  In case you’re wondering how I woke with a decent number?


----------



## adrian1der

Amigo said:


> Having read your scrummy recipes Adrian, I ordered the Pinch of Nom book and it arrived yesterday. Looks good and it really helps to have the carb content (though I’d have liked more direction over portion size).
> I‘m going to pick out some recipes and check I have the ingredients before doing my online grocery list.


The second PoN book is OK (Everyday Light) and there are a few recipes I cook. The third one, Quick and Easy, is really good. Slowly working my way through it.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 07:22 this morning. It was cold first thing but it is really nice out in the garden now. Just had a cup of tea sat outside in the sun although it's still chilly when the sun goes in.


----------



## ColinUK

Well it’s been behaving itself better as the day’s gone on


----------



## rebrascora

Much better @ColinUK but was a little disappointed as I was expecting a photo of that dessert!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.2
> 
> @Freddie1966 you've been very quiet, hope all is well xx


Been a bad week work wise , all good now it’s the weekend.. thanks for asking appreciate it x


----------



## Spozkins

@Lisa66 Thank you! Yes I did though that was just with my phone - it was one of those occasions where the light and the scenery was just perfect. Usually I'm photographing 
spiders and things people don't like hehe!


----------



## Lanny

WHAT a week of shenanigans to get something simple sorted! But, I FINALLY got my extra boxes of insulin delivered today just before the chemist closes at 6pm: came around 17:30 just as I was making salmon paste sandwiches for MY lunch; called after getting up today & was relieved GP’s prescription came through & asked them to deliver it to me!  I’m mighty relieved to have them & it’s a load of worry off my mind but, there’s been no problem with current box anyway & I don’t expect any problems with the new boxes either! BUT, numpty that I am, I just realised that in having my sandwiches, just gobbled, I should have tested both of them as 6pm LR went in just a little early around 17:45 as I was eating! Ah, well! I’ll test the new boxes whenever I need new pens because I just started new pens of both LR & NR before eating as there wasn’t enough left of either for my doses! Duh! Hitting my forehead emoji! I was literally in the middle and f spreading paste on bread when the doorbell rang & I was SO relieved I just bunged them in the fridge & continued spreading, then injected from all 4 pens, remains of the old ones & the new ones I’d already taken out from the fridge before making sandwiches! I probably won’t eat dinner today since I got up so late & be going to bed a bit later than usual, around 9pm I’m guessing, as I usually go to bed around 6/7pm! Hopefully, tomorrow I’ll be back to my normal day & stay up when 6am alarm goes for morning LR?

A rather relieved bunny signing off now & wish you all a Very Good Evening!


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. Couldn't be bothered to measure this morning but will snap out of it asap with any luck. Have a nice evening.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening a purposely judged 9.9 this morning for my trip to the dentist, two fillings replaced
and a nice grind down of one upper tooth no injections. Wobbled to Torquay seafront and caught
the bus to Paignton, done a shop at Lidl and wobbled home, checked my BGL`s when I got home
a lovely 3.2, soon sorted that out bought some JB`s suppository`s don`t half work quick just don`t
taste the same.

Chin up Colin you`re doing well, tell us how you feel and keep us up to date mate.

For all the budding beach hopefuls the UK has beautiful scenery and beaches, just the weather can
be a problem and the southwest can be mild to very warm all the year around. We in Torbay live in a
micro climate and rarely get snow because Dartmoor takes the brunt of it.

Enjoy you time in your upbeat shed @SueEK.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## KARNAK

Update on the Jag please @eggyg.


----------



## SueEK

@KARNAK cheeky monkey ‘upbeat shed’, I’ll have you know it’s a very expensive upbeat shed


----------



## Bexlee

Sherringham is better! The steam railway is great (Holt to  Sherringham along the coast fantastic views ) mind you should I promote seaside places to visit !


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Update on the Jag please @eggyg.


Nearly sorted. Specialist came Wednesday and it was out yesterday. Just a few checks needed, we can have it back Monday. Jaguar have offered to contribute 80% of the final cost which is unknown at present!


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> Sherringham is better! The steam railway is great (Holt to  Sherringham along the coast fantastic views ) mind you should I promote seaside places to visit !


I’m pretty sure we used to go through Sherringham, Dersingham when we went from Kings Lynn to Hunstanton but I could be remembering that wrong, I was young!,


----------



## Bexlee

SueEK said:


> I’m pretty sure we used to go through Sherringham, Dersingham when we went from Kings Lynn to Hunstanton but I could be remembering that wrong, I was young!,


It would have been snettisham then Hunstanton - there seems to be a big thing about getting it back, not sure they ever would but it would be nice. 

Sherringham is further round the coast and connects through to Cromer on the main line but the steam train stops at Sherringham.

The whole area with Sandringham as well is lovely.... but busy in the Summer though!


----------



## KARNAK

SueEK said:


> 0@KARNAK cheeky monkey ‘upbeat shed’, I’ll have you know it’s a very expensive upbeat shed


So sorry Sue didn't mean to upset you  
especially this time of the night, to be perfectly honest yes I did. Please take plenty of buckets for the leaks and super glue for when the toilet blows up. 

My ex and l used to have an up market one like yours, I always had to kip on the right side of the bed so my toes could switch the kettle on in the kitchen in the morning.

Enjoy it while you can, oh don't forget your indoor umbrella. xxx


----------



## KARNAK

Good result @eggyg and Mr @eggyg, I was expecting less but was sure the job would be fixed
without any real problems, ask for a breakdown of the cost compared to what you will pay the
technicians would not have been working on it continually, it will make a difference to what you
pay if they charge for total time in the workshop may save you a bit more money.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Sherringham is better! The steam railway is great (Holt to  Sherringham along the coast fantastic views ) mind you should I promote seaside places to visit !


She_r_ringham is lovely


----------



## KARNAK

freesia said:


> She_r_ringham is lovely


Is that the Sheringham of Nottingham?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Peely66

A rock steady 9.8 all night on the Libre and 11.3 on finger test. Not a great start to my day.
Work from 7.30 to 17.15 today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 4.3 for me.
I believe the train went through North Wootton, Wolferton (for Sandringham) and Snettisham, then Hunstanton. Sheringham further up next to Cromer. We love driving the coast roads through all the villages, takes ages but a great journey.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

KARNAK said:


> Is that the Sheringham of Nottingham?


Sheringham in Norfolk.


----------



## eggyg

Another frosty morning and a very pleasant 5.6.

I’ve been awake since 5, RLS. I’ve done a far amount of walking this week, mostly on hard pavements, as the car is still away being sorted. I expect that is causing the leg problems. I don’t mind getting up early, it was a nice enough sunrise and the birds are chirping and cheeping.

Rest day today, no walking to Aldi/Tesco/hairdressers/ beauty parlour, and definitely no running about after grandchildren! It was fantastic to see them and spend some much needed quality time with them, but I’m cream crackered! And skint! My cupboards, fridges and freezer are bare. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Nayshiftin

8.3 this morning that’s from 11.4 last night. None of this makes sense to me.  I seem to spike n fall all the time but it’s coming down long term so should I be pleased. No tablets yesterday and still today I have this headache. I don’t know. The rash came after dinner too. It’s a mystery.


----------



## HenryBennett

I don’t understand how this works. I had coronation chicken and coleslaw last night followed by a mini magnum. On a Friday night we take part in Vincent’s Kitchen Quiz (online) with our friends - a “quizzy quiz for quizzers“. An online chat afterwards, a few glasses of wine and late to bed. And then Bingo, a High Score at 06:00 this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> My cupboards, fridges and freezer are bare.


My parents always referred to their grandchildren as “the locusts”


----------



## SueEK

Bexlee said:


> It would have been snettisham then Hunstanton - there seems to be a big thing about getting it back, not sure they ever would but it would be nice.
> 
> Sherringham is further round the coast and connects through to Cromer on the main line but the steam train stops at Sherringham.
> 
> The whole area with Sandringham as well is lovely.... but busy in the Summer though!


You’re quite right, yes it was Snettisham, too long ago lol x


----------



## MAC2020

4.9 this morning yay!


----------



## SueEK

6.9 this morning in my ‘upbeat shed’. Lovely sunny start to the day but cold, (I have the central heating on Ted @KARNAK ).   Am going swimming soon, don’t feel like it but will force myself to go. Will watch the funeral later.
@eggyg glad things are better than they could have been x
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Maca44

3.9 Today I'm off to my deep tissue Thai massage first one since covid so I know it's gonna hurt but my god it makes you feel great after.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.6 for me this morning. Levels been really high all week, needing lots of corrections. All caused by stress.

Haircut and colour for me today at 9am. Only just over an hour to go. Can't wait! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Saturday 7.6 on waking today

shock yesterday had a few high readings (OMG back in teens)
I have felt rotten since Thursday afternoon and yesterday had a temperature
yesterday evening booked a proper covid test (tested negative on a lateral flow test) but they are saying they aren’t reliable.

weight loss (reduced carbs & ozempic) still going GREAT 
now just under 15 stone (was heading for 19 before)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Off to mum’s to help in the garden / with the cleaning. Hope the roads aren’t too busy!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.8 for me today.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Morning all. 9.6 for me this morning. Levels been really high all week, needing lots of corrections. All caused by stress.
> 
> Haircut and colour for me today at 9am. Only just over an hour to go. Can't wait! Have a good day everyone.


Hope you come out of the hairdressers feeling ‘fabulous darling’ x


----------



## Maca44

goodybags said:


> Good Morning Saturday 7.6 on waking today
> 
> shock yesterday had a few high readings (OMG back in teens)
> I have felt rotten since Thursday afternoon and yesterday had a temperature
> yesterday evening booked a proper covid test (tested negative on a lateral flow test) but they are saying they aren’t reliable.
> 
> weight loss (reduced carbs & ozempic) still going GREAT
> now just under 15 stone (was heading for 19 before)


I wouldn't read too much into it @goodybags you properly just have a bug which could raise BG so keep that in your head. Looks like your doing very well with weight loss so although no harm in getting tested try not to worry too much I think covid has made us all abit tetchy.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. 

That’s a number which brings back memories!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Been AWOL s couple if days but the former is now reclad. Roof to be re done next.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 today 
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me and another sunny morning as a bonus. 
Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, seems a popular number this morning.


----------



## RirisR

6.5 for me today nice and sunny here hope it last
till  next week


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning but hypoed through the night with no evening Levemir and a reduction of 2 units on my morning dose as I did a long walk early yesterday morning before my 7am injection. Still the hypo was easily fixed once I actually remembered to eat the Lift tablets rather than just recording them on my reader and dropping back off to sleep. Thankfully I woke up again half an hour later and took them but it made the red ink on my Libre graph rather longer than it should have been!  
I was up at 5am this morning again and this time i managed to grab the last 2 cockerels off the tractor shed rafters. I was a bit too slow yesterday and they evaded me. They are now hanging in my poly tunnel plucked and waiting to be jointed but needed to come in for coffee and breakfast to warm up as it was bitter out there earlier, especially with wet hands. They had a far better and longer life than any free range chicken in the supermarket but they were terrorizing the hens and causing a nuisance for the neighbours with their constant crowing so they had to go. I hate doing it but it was necessary and I had procrastinated long enough..... so there will be coq au vin on the menu as soon as I get to the supermarket for shallots and some vino. They will probably be as tough as boot leather for all the running around they have done but hopefully some time in the slow cooker will help that. 
Off out for a walk soon with my mate who is now back from Australia and out of quarantine. Will be good to have a socially distanced face to face catch up!

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Will be thinking about Prince Philip whilst I am out walking (I think he would approve) but no TV so can't watch funeral.


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this morning.

@goodybags illness really plays havoc with levels.  Take care
I hope that you enjoyed the haircut @freesia  and makes up for wobbly week.
Those mini magnums are so small and are so tempting @HenryBennett 
Enjoy your break @SueEK 

It sounds like we have sun north to south this weekend.
Enjoy what you and keep warm (our heating is still on too @Robin  )


----------



## Clifton

Is it ok if I chime in? 5.7 for me this morning which given a naughty Chinese takeaway last night (no rice tho) was a pleasant surprise. 

Heading to live in a hotel all next week up in the capital city due to work - so it'll be interesting to see how this impacts my BG as well as the stress and long hours of the next few weeks...


----------



## SB2015

Clifton said:


> Is it ok if I chime in? 5.7 for me this morning which given a naughty Chinese takeaway last night (no rice tho) was a pleasant surprise


Everyone is welcome to chime in.  You are no doubt very happy with that reading after a Chinese takeaway.  Sounds like you have managing that sorted.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> My parents always referred to their grandchildren as “the locusts”


My mother used to say “ I’d rather feed you for a week than a fortnight!” 
I get the locust bit, that’s exactly what they’re like!


----------



## Gwynn

A very tough week here. I am getting increasingly worried, frustrated with my wife's behaviour, upset but trying to keep calm.

Some good news 5.2 this morning at 6am. And that after eating a whole M&S chocolate eclair yesterday. In fact 2 hours after eating it BG was 4.9 !!!


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 3.9 Today I'm off to my deep tissue Thai massage first one since covid so I know it's gonna hurt but my god it makes you feel great after.


It’s years since I had a deep tissue massage but I remember the pain well! I couldn’t sit back on my office chair for about five days!  It’s worth it in the end though.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn - congratulations on the HS


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.9 this morning.
> 
> That’s a number which brings back memories!


You’ve been hanging around with Ted @KARNAK too much lately!
TBF when we’re coming home from holiday etc on the M6 north, I always get the giggles at the “ Carlisle 69” sign!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> A very tough week here. I am getting increasingly worried, frustrated with my wife's behaviour, upset but trying to keep calm.
> 
> Some good news 5.2 this morning at 6am. And that after eating a whole M&S chocolate eclair yesterday. In fact 2 hours after eating it BG was 4.9 !!!


Congratulations on the HS and nice to see you back. Sorry things aren’t improving but you know we’re here to support you virtually.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> It’s years since I had a deep tissue massage but I remember the pain well! I couldn’t sit back on my office chair for about five days!  It’s worth it in the end though.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> It’s years since I had a deep tissue massage but I remember the pain well! I couldn’t sit back on my office chair for about five days!  It’s worth it in the end though.


It's not often I let a woman walk all over me but today is an exception the pain is intense but I feel like I've taken a Valium about 2hrs after


----------



## EllsBells

5.7 for me this morning after a boozy night out. Bottle plus of Malbec and a full portion of pub chips. I'm simultaneously hung over and full of energy - that's not normal!

Edited to add it was totally worth it!


----------



## SueEK

@Clifton theres always room for one more, welcome and we’ll done 
@Gwynn - relieved to see you posting and congrats on the HS. Sorry for your troubles, you are in our thoughts and here to listen should you need ‘to let off steam’ or just ‘talk’. hugs to you xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Hope you come out of the hairdressers feeling ‘fabulous darling’ x


My hair feels so good! I'm swishing!


----------



## Nayshiftin

That was the first thing. 8.3 on waking. Then before breakfast, it went to 9.9. I decided last of the bread I'd have that with peanut butter for breakfast two hours later it's 7.6. So what makes it go down after eating one day and raises it another. None of it makes sense to me. I would understand it would go up after you eat but then it was down this morning when I woke but I ate nothing until breakfast it went up. One day I have toast it goes up 3 another it goes down. Can someone help me understand why?


----------



## SueEK

Great to hear, a glass of ‘bolly’ and you’ll be set for the weekend lol x


freesia said:


> My hair feels so good! I'm swishing!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Great to hear, a glass of ‘bolly’ and you’ll be set for the weekend lol x


Or two! I need to chill this weekend. Back to work monday


----------



## Bexlee

KARNAK said:


> Is that the Sheringham of Nottingham?


Sherringham of sunny (today!) Norfolk


----------



## Bexlee

A 5.1 on waking this morning. Lazy day. I’m shattered after week back at school (all be it still from my study via the internet) 

Hope you have a good week next week @freesia it’ll be like you’ve never been away come lunchtime on Monday !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hope you have a good week next week @freesia it’ll be like you’ve never been away come lunchtime on Monday


Thanks. Though its got to be better than this week. The only bright things that have happened this week are a social distanced walk with a friend and my haircut. The rest of the week has been majorly stressful. 



Bexlee said:


> it’ll be like you’ve never been away come lunchtime on Monday


Monday is always the worst day with too much to do anyway without it being after a holiday lol.

I hope you had a good break at Easter and the first week back went well even if it was tiring.


----------



## SueEK

Great to hear, a glass of ‘bollyyou’ll be set for the weekend lol x


freesia said:


> My hair feels so good! I'm swishing!





freesia said:


> Or two! I need to chill this weekend. Back to work monday


Hope next term is more settled for you in all respects.  Enjoy your wine xx


----------



## Maca44

Forgot how much a proper Thai deep massage hurts but now feel fantastic been gardening and sorting the lawn in the sun which makes me feel even better, today is a good day even the Robin followed me around after turning the soil over .


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Glorious evening, I luvs the pinky glow through the black branches of the row of trees in the near distance. No pets waiting on the front path for me so I just left the big dog bowl out, prolly fill up with hedgehog soon. Watching the funeral in the background now. Mum's reading in bed. It's never too early for bed! Took toilet rolls to my flat, called in at the supermarket over the road and that was me for the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank goodness for 5Star today, fab classic films and all with subtitles, well done that channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mum watched a bit of the funeral but she can only stand so much telly before she has to have a fillum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After Batteries Not Included it was Stand By Me again which Mum kept getting mixed up with The Goonies, then a movie documentary. She was quite addled today, I wasn't quite sure what she was talking about half the time. It varies from day to day I find.

This laptop flashing is really getting on my last nerve. I think it must have gotten worse as it never used to bother me. I need a new one! Hope you've all had a good day. Daughter went to Cleveleys, said it was a tad chilly at the coast. I said take me and your brother next time, we could do with a trip out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't measure my bloods as I'm a coward. I will tomorrow as I'm gonna give the SlimFast another whirl.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 and another early rise so looking forward to getting out in the garden again today it's so good for my mood and the smell of cut grass and turned soil is amazing I might even go on Dragons Den with a new body spray (Grass & Mud) what do you think  .


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 8.3


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> I might even go on Dragons Den with a new body spray (Grass & Mud) what do you think


Excellent idea. The look on Peter Jones‘ face will be an all time classic.


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 for me. The sunny (though not warm) weather seduced me into ice cream twice, so not surprising. Average for the week was 5.7.


----------



## Peely66

Another rock steady through the night figure but 5ish instead of 11. Better than yesterday.
Work till 3 but afterwards a session of guitar in the garden with friends. Hope it's a bit warmer by then.


----------



## goodybags

Sunny Sunday 6.1 Woke up this morning feeling more lively
Covid test came back negative in the wee small hours


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.6 for me today. Off to Wibblers brewery later for a couple of pints and a roast dinner. Cant wait.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.1 for me this morning. 
Lovely walk from Highcliffe to Mudeford yesterday morning, wasn’t too busy. Spent the evening chasing off lows and seems the snacks caught up with me during the night. Not sure why, walk wasn’t too long, maybe the extra effort walking on sand and warm weather ....who knows.

Anyway, definitely getting in the garden today. Holly bush to come down, grass to cut, plus various other things. New raised beds to plan and fill...that will be fun. I nearly always come in smiling from the garden...so hopefully I will today too! 

@Maca44 those are two of my favourite smells too...plus the smell after it’s rained.

Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.5
xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today, after a bit of a lie-in


----------



## Gwynn

5.1 here. Blood pressure was up yesterday as my wife had a terrible day, and so therefore, so did I.

The problem with mental health issues is firstly the patient can choose to take meds or not and secondly, there is no real support for the carer and no support for the patient unless things go pear shaped.

So we are here in no-mans land, where she is going down into the rabbit hole, a horrible dark place, and nothing can be done unless things deteriorate to dangerous levels like they have before.

So I live in this never ending nightmare with no support and she lives in her own nightmare believing she is well and refusing all and any help but constantly fearing people out to 'harm her'.

To be quite honest life has become utterly miserable and I am getting very tired of it all. It has completely ruined our life, not just mine. Sigh. 

Sunny day, but she won't go out unless there are cameras in the house and all the inner doors are closed or/and locked. So we won't go out. Sigh

And I am an inwardly happy person normally. Sigh.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 on the dot here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Was looking forward to a bit of a lie in this morning but D had other plans. I scanned and it showed 3.8. I'd left my test strips and pricker downstairs so got up and rested. 5.3! No hypo, i could have had a few more minutes lie in    . Oh well. Sunny day today, a bit of ironing to do then a walk i think.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me this morning but it took a Lift tab for a 4.2 in the night to get me there. Happy enough with that but have cut my Levemir another couple of units this morning as I am hoping to get out for another walk/hobble (popped my calf muscle again yesterday trying to run too soon.... arrgh!) and I am driving over to my sister's later for dinner and don't want to get caught out with a roadside hypo again.

Oh @Gwynn. I am so sorry to hear that things are deteriorating like that! Do you think she isn't taking her medication? It does sound like that may be the case. They really should have solved this conundrum long before now because it has been a problem for many years and should not have to deteriorate to dangerous levels before they can act. I wonder how many people have been injured or killed because mentally ill people where left with the decision about whether or not they take their medication and how much it costs to institutionalize them when things go too far. I know it is an issue of human rights but surely common sense should intervene somewhere and you have a right to a calm and peaceful life too. You would think they could devise a slow release implant or something to overcome the problem.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> The problem with mental health issues is firstly the patient can choose to take meds or not and secondly, there is no real support for the carer and no support for the patient unless things go pear shaped.


That sums it up in a sentence. Made immeasurably worse by the pandemic. Hopefully the support here goes a small way to helping. Thinking of you.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 and a sore throat on this sunny Sunday. Thought we had escaped nana duties but no, my little Harvey is being dropped off whilst mum and dad go for a birthday meal in Arundel. Have booked bungee jumping and crazy gold for him so that should keep him amused.
@Gwynn havent ‘liked’ your post as it just didn’t seem appropriate. The situation certainly seems to be slipping downwards and it’s unbelievable you have no support to hand. Is there not a mental health crisis team that can be contacted, maybe tomorrow through her GP, they definitely have the chance to call them to offer you help. If you say you simply can’t take anymore and are thinking of leaving they will simply have to do something as she cannot be left on her own. So very sorry you are both suffering so much in completely different ways. Keep in touch xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. C’est tout.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 3.6, here's hoping for some sleep later this afternoon as back on nights tonight, just hope neighbours have all cut their lawns by then!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Have booked bungee jumping and crazy gold for him so that should keep him amused.


Avoid those “Cheap, no strings attached” bungee jumps


----------



## Flower

Morning all an on the edge 3.9,  biscuit time.

My new trainers arrived yesterday and this time I received the right thing and not a pair of pink sparkly high heeled sandals, the sheer disappointment! 

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me after a long Sunday sleep-in. 

Have a great day.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you for your kind words. They are very helpful.

Todays nightmare has not started yet as she is still fast asleep.

I just hope that one day she will wake up and be miraclulously well and in her right mind.

Maybe today is that day....


----------



## RirisR

7.2 today lovely sunny day again packing for Somerset
so looking forward to escaping to another different indoors..lol
catch up with you all later next week have a good one all 
-


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. They are very helpful.
> 
> Todays nightmare has not started yet as she is still fast asleep.
> 
> I just hope that one day she will wake up and be miraclulously well and in her right mind.
> 
> Maybe today is that day....


I can't even begin to think how hard this is for you it is a nightmare and so little support when all I hear on the TV/Radio is talk of mental health support for people and it looks like you get none. Your suffering mental heath issues as well so your both ill and it is just not right but what can you do !, perhaps you just got to tell your mental health team that your at the end of you tether and your now at risk. 

Have you tried contacting Mind, they really helped me when I needed support. 

You need a break from this I know it's your wife but this stress can't continue can it.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’m well late. 5.8 after eventually rising from my pit at 8.55! I had been up at 4.30, 5.30 and 7am. Ironically enough it was a message from youngest daughter that woke me....telling me baby Zara had slept right through the night! I’ll have do get some tips off her, I’ve never slept through the night for getting on for 40 years! True story.

No particular plans today, Mr Eggy busy with the Full English at the moment and after we’ve slumped for two hours on the sofa and done our ablutions we’ll probably go for a walk. 

Have a good day, if you can. @Gwynn sending virtual hugs.


----------



## ColinUK

Quite happy with this today too!

Blue is ideal and then it’s the palest as (“just” outside of ideal) and the darker it gets the higher into hypertension it’s reading.

Didn’t start taking the ramipril until 9th April as the chemist had supply issues. But it’s a noticeable improvement in a very short time.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4 for me . Beautiful walk with the dogs bright blue skies . Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing sunday


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. They are very helpful.
> 
> Todays nightmare has not started yet as she is still fast asleep.
> 
> I just hope that one day she will wake up and be miraclulously well and in her right mind.
> 
> Maybe today is that day....


@Gwynn, big hugs to you. Try and follow the advice others have given and speak to your GP/crisis team. You need the support or some respite. Keep posting x


----------



## Clifton

Good morning. 5.7 for me after a dinner of roast chicken and Mediterranean vegetables, brie and celery all washed down with a few glasses of red wine.

Will be heading on the train to London for the working week in a couple of hours and will avoid GWR sandwiches like the plague!  

After I install myself in my hotel, it's off to M&S to grab stuff for a cold supper before they shut. 

Have a nice Sunday! 

.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> Afternoon! I’m well late. 5.8 after eventually rising from my pit at 8.55! I had been up at 4.30, 5.30 and 7am. Ironically enough it was a message from youngest daughter that woke me....telling me baby Zara had slept right through the night! I’ll have do get some tips off her, I’ve never slept through the night for getting on for 40 years! True story.
> 
> No particular plans today, Mr Eggy busy with the Full English at the moment and after we’ve slumped for two hours on the sofa and done our ablutions we’ll probably go for a walk.
> 
> Have a good day, if you can. @Gwynn sending virtual hugs.


Isn’t Zara doing well sleeping through. I like you wish I could


----------



## MAC2020

4.7 this morning!

Time to call in the reinforcements @Gwynn.


----------



## Lucyr

6.6 this morning, from 6.0 before bed so am happy with that


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.0 at 07:54 yesterday and a 4.8 at 07:51 today. Just made two sponge cakes for a Victoria Sponge which I'll leave to cool while I do a few miles on the exercise bike.


----------



## eggyg

Freddie1966 said:


> Isn’t Zara doing well sleeping through. I like you wish I could


I think that ship has sailed for me now. But as I’m now retired it isn’t too bad. I can have nana naps if required.


----------



## ColinUK

All down to that one awful day.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

eggyg said:


> I think that ship has sailed for me now. But as I’m now retired it isn’t too bad. I can have nana naps if required.


I have cat naps when I’m on boring conference calls ..


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks a bit late been sunbathing with a few fruit juices the fair is on the green so plenty of music
going on and grockles a plenty, well 6.1 this morning but that was at 09:20 got up at 07:00 to check
my BGL`s and needed a wee first. Went to the loo eyes half shut and went back to the bedroom got
straight into bed and crashed out, woke at 09:15 couldn`t remember if I tested checked meter and no
readings for today, sad or what.

My dear @Gwynn what does one say? such an horrendous time for you, you clearly need help and I 
know the support of the forum may give you some comfort but clearly not enough. As others have said
be direct with your HCPs tell them you`ve had enough don`t mince your words you need respite now 
mate, please promise you`ll contact your surgery tomorrow and relay your thoughts to them also if you
are able to your DSN is a great source of contact and can help you reach out to the people who can 
help you. Take care my friend Man {{{HUGS}}}.

Take care stay safe folks, @Snowwy is missing anybody know if there`s problem if not I`ll PM him
tomorrow.


----------



## SB2015

A big yo-yo day!!

Things had been giong overly smoothly with the assistance of the closed loop in my pump and sensor.  Then .....  today all was well this morning and then for absolutely no fathomable reason I went biggly hypo and then hyper and then hypo , .....  The unpredictability of Diabetes!!!

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> A big yo-yo day!!
> 
> Things had been giong overly smoothly with the assistance of the closed loop in my pump and sensor.  Then .....  today all was well this morning and then for absolutely no fathomable reason I went biggly hypo and then hyper and then hypo , .....  The unpredictability of Diabetes!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.


That doesn’t sound nice, hoping for a better day for you tomorrow x


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 6.4 for me at 05:45. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Hello Monday Morning 5.3 today.. nearly got the HS

back to work today 
early finish as Hospital appointment @4pm 
(eye department - diabetic retinopathy)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - belated birthday dinner last night and 4.0 this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Would you credit it another 5.2 this morning at 6am.

We had a much better day yesterday. My wife slept most of the time though. Exhausted from all her stresses the day before perhaps. But she was a bit calmer generally the rest of the time.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today. It was good going out yesterday for Sunday lunch. Starting to feel like life might be getting back to some sort of normal.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.1 for me. Back to work today. Catch up later. Have a good day.


----------



## Lucyr

5,3 this morning, from 5.7 last night


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.1 for me today. 

A day of Libre watching yesterday after jabbing 10.5 units of NR instead of Levemir after breakfast...what a numpty. The moment when one says “oh that’s the red pen”.

Misty / foggy start here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had to laugh this morning as I was 6.1. So what’s funny about that? Well, it so happens to be my 61st birthday today. Yet another ( partial) lockdown birthday. At least this year I could go out for a meal, and by out I mean outside! Hmm....apart from the fact that no where decent appears to be open on a Monday, I’m not certain that’s what I want and we don’t have the car back yet! Mr Eggy is going to make fillet steak and all the trimmings instead. It’s warm and cosy and I don’t need to put any slap on! 

Not sure what else we’re doing as we are awaiting a call from the garage to let us know what time to go for Camille ( that’s the car by the way), if they are definitely letting her out! Ach, it’s just another day. 

Have a happy Monday everyone. Mine has started very well with presents, cards  and messages.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, seems a popular choice.
Happy birthday, @eggyg ! Enjoy your day, and your meal cooked by your personal chef!


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn SO glad that you had a better day yesterday and congratulations on the HS
@eggyg a very Happy BIrthday


----------



## Bloden

Tsk, tsk, it isn’t just another day @eggyg - have a very happy birthday!!!!  

Morning folks. 7.3 here...overfed that hypo last night, oops.

Whoa, slow down April! Where IS the time going? Hopefully, this time next week, the kitchen fitters’ll be here. Just waiting for the go-ahead from them to start ripping out the old one...can’t wait, I love a bit of destruction, he he.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.3 from me too.

Off to get my feet tickled this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg Happy Birthday to you, hope you enjoy your meal and have a lovely day.
@Gwynn congrats on your HS
Another bright sunny chilly day here in Pagham. My grandson enjoyed his time down here yesterday and son and DIL enjoyed their meal out in Arundel. There were blankets on every chair and they were given hot water bottles when they became a little chilly - nice.
A big 8 for me this morning, think it is the white wine I’ve been having in the evening, best give that a miss today. Off swimming again soon, hope it’s as warm as it was the other day.
Have a good day one and all x


----------



## Clifton

Late night in work prep, FBG this morning at 0600 was 5.7 which took me by surprise. I expected far worse 

Just had an omelette and grilled bacon delivered to my hotel  room along with a gallon of coffee before heading out to earn pennies. Beautiful morning by the looks of things! 

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.6 for me today, suspect DP after rolling over and snoozing after I should have got up


----------



## Clifton

SB2015 said:


> A big yo-yo day!!
> 
> Things had been giong overly smoothly with the assistance of the closed loop in my pump and sensor.  Then .....  today all was well this morning and then for absolutely no fathomable reason I went biggly hypo and then hyper and then hypo , .....  The unpredictability of Diabetes!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.


I hope Monday is a better one for the start of the week. Diabetes is a complex and unpredictable beast for sure...


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Spilled hot coffee on my lap yesterday morning, took a chunk out my middle finger near the middle knuckle in the afternoon and burst into tears goodness knows how many times 

9.2 today
xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!


----------



## ColinUK

Good day yesterday. Meet up with a friend and went for a stroll around the West End. Stopped for an excellent cup of coffee and shared a New Yorker on sourdough. Which was delicious. 
Walked 18,000 steps in the process. 
We even went to Nando’s for an evening meal. I had chips. And I ate the burger bun.

Last night was atrocious in the way of sleep however. Barely 3 hours. Lots of flashbacks and there were tears.

So I’m really curious how all of that lot combined to give me a reading this morning of 5.2?!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Happy birthday! 
I’d never have guessed your age though. To me you don’t look a day over 35!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  Happy birthday!
> I’d never have guessed your age though. To me you don’t look a day over 35!


Thanks Colin. That’s very kind of you. Are you sure your new contacts are in the right way up?   
Oh and congrats on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Would you credit it another 5.2 this morning at 6am.
> 
> We had a much better day yesterday. My wife slept most of the time though. Exhausted from all her stresses the day before perhaps. But she was a bit calmer generally the rest of the time.


Glad you both had a better day and congratulations on a well deserved HS.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Thanks Colin. That’s very kind of you. Are you sure your new contacts are in the right way up?
> Oh and congrats on the HS.


Thank you!

And talking of contact lenses...


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Had to laugh this morning as I was 6.1. So what’s funny about that? Well, it so happens to be my 61st birthday today. .


I think you have started a new game @eggyg, for the over forties only.
A Birthday Special (BS) when our reading matches our age.


----------



## rebrascora

9.7 for me this morning but I had a few hypos yesterday despite reducing my Levemir by another 2 units, so I am OK with that morning reading. It was the protein from a large fillet steak which kept me steady in the 9s all night, despite a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime.

@eggyg Hope you have a wonderful day today and the sun shines on you. Many Happy Returns. 

@colin and @Gwynn Congrats on the House Specials guys. Sounds like you both had a bit better day yesterday. Fingers crossed today follows in a similar vein.

@Michael12421 Pleased you eventually had your Birthday meal. Hope it was as enjoyable as it sounded.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.0 for me at 07:40 this morning and what a gorgeous morning it is. Clear blue skies here in West Berks.

@Gwynn glad to hear you had a better day and congrats on the HS
@ColinUK congrats on the HS
@eggyg Happy Birthday - I hope you have a great day
@Kaylz sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday - hope today goes better for you

Yesterday's effort - judging by the fact that there is only a quarter left, I think my wife and son approved


----------



## SB2015

8.1 this morning having woken later than usual. DP showing clearly on the sensor.
Our day out today is a day in the garden.  Reinstated the hammock under the newly built pergola, so looking forward to a laze there after we have done the digging and planting.

Congrats to @ColinUK and @Gwynn on HS
I hope the start of term goes smoothly @freesia and @Bexlee and any others I have missed.
Well done @Lisa66 on managing the ‘wrong pen’ day.

Sunny and warm.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

@colin well done on your HS


----------



## Maca44

4.6 pick up sticks.

Stop putting all these cakes on here i'm getting tempted   but I know I would eat all of it sod the wife and kids.


----------



## EllsBells

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 pick up sticks.
> 
> Stop putting all these cakes on here i'm getting tempted   but I know I would eat all of it sod the wife and kids.


I read that as '...and the wife and kids'


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And talking of contact lenses...
> 
> View attachment 16753


Before I retired I worked in an optician, receptionist, I don’t do eyes. Yuk! But we would show this to our CL patients just to remind them to remove them after a night on the town! I’m scared of contacts, my youngest daughter wears them no bother at all but I can’t even begin to try and put them in!  TBF I’m very long sighted and I’ve been told I’m not really a suitable candidate for them. Phew!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I think you have started a new game @eggyg, for the over forties only.
> A Birthday Special (BS) when our reading matches our age.


I was more excited about it than getting a HS!


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK congrats on your HS, glad you had a nice day with your friend.
@Kaylz hope you’re ok, sounds like you’re having a bit of a rubbish time Hugs to you xx
Been swimming, was lovely, had a shower and realised I’ve forgotten my hairdryer, so ‘au naturel’ It is


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Before I retired I worked in an optician, receptionist, I don’t do eyes. Yuk! But we would show this to our CL patients just to remind them to remove them after a night on the town! I’m scared of contacts, my youngest daughter wears them no bother at all but I can’t even begin to try and put them in!  TBF I’m very long sighted and I’ve been told I’m not really a suitable candidate for them. Phew!


I’m with you there, can’t abide eyes though I worked for 2 ophthalmology consultants ugh! I also am not suitable for contacts, had a trial once and I couldn’t get them out, they had to suction them out, I was so traumatised


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was so sunny and inviting earlier this morning that couldn't wait to get out for my walk. So Silly Billy here forgot to post his reading. Well way back then it was 4.7.  

@eggyg many happy returns for the day.
& congratulations @Gwynn + @ColinUK on the HS's

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Nice change this morning. Customer service which is almost non-existent here was redeemed by my vet.  I had run out of tablets for MIssy so messaged my vet and asked him if he could put a prescription for 4 months supply in the post as I had no car and was finding things very difficult. He saId that he would drive down to me from Baeza and deliver them to me.  He was here in an hour! I was charged for the delivery - €20 - but that was very little in order that she could continue her treatment.


----------



## MAC2020

4.5 this morning, hah! Weight not improving tho' (sigh)
Congrats @Gwynn and @ColinUK 
Happy B'day @eggyg! 
@Kaylz hope things improve soon.


----------



## Lisa66

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Spilled hot coffee on my lap yesterday morning, took a chunk out my middle finger near the middle knuckle in the afternoon and burst into tears goodness knows how many times
> 
> 9.2 today
> xx


Sometimes days just seem to go like this from the minute we get up ....you just want to go back to bed and start the day again. I hope you’re having a better day today x


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> Sometimes days just seem to go like this from the minute we get up ....you just want to go back to bed and start the day again. I hope you’re having a better day today x


Everyday is like that at the minute for me lol but thanks! xx


----------



## freesia

Lots to catch up on today.
@CokinUK and @Gwynn congrats on the HS
@eggyg Happy Birthday!
@adrian1der cake looks delicious
@SB2015 thanks, i'd only been in half an hour and it already felt like i'd not had a holiday
Congrats to the many who got 5.3s today as well, so close!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Happy birthday @eggyg


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 6.1 for me today.
> 
> A day of Libre watching yesterday after jabbing 10.5 units of NR instead of Levemir after breakfast...what a numpty. The moment when one says “oh that’s the red pen”.
> 
> Misty / foggy start here.


I’ve done this trying to do too many things at once .... it’s just one of those things isn’t it


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Spilled hot coffee on my lap yesterday morning, took a chunk out my middle finger near the middle knuckle in the afternoon and burst into tears goodness knows how many times
> 
> 9.2 today


Poor you sympathy coming your way x


----------



## Lisa66

Freddie1966 said:


> I’ve done this trying to do too many things at once .... it’s just one of those things isn’t it


Yup. I’ve done it plenty of times before and will no doubt do it plenty more.


----------



## SB2015

Hi @Kaylz 

I hope that today has been a better day, after so many mishaps yesterday.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Freddie1966 said:


> 4 for me . Beautiful walk with the dogs bright blue skies . Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing sunday


I'd love to be a 4in the Bmmol range


----------



## Spozkins

Kaylz said:


> Everyday is like that at the minute for me lol but thanks! xx


Im also having one of those weeks. I snapped a nail, spilt a jar of coffee then dropped a glass in the space of ten minutes last night. And I've lost my credit card pin too. Then I came to work this morning and left me insulin at home. What can ye do, it has to end doesn't it??!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 4.6 today.
Happy Birthday eggy!!


----------



## Clifton

Spozkins said:


> Im also having one of those weeks. I snapped a nail, spilt a jar of coffee then dropped a glass in the space of ten minutes last night. And I've lost my credit card pin too. Then I came to work this morning and left me insulin at home. What can ye do, it has to end doesn't it??!


I hope your day settled


----------



## Nayshiftin

Spozkins said:


> Im also having one of those weeks. I snapped a nail, spilt a jar of coffee then dropped a glass in the space of ten minutes last night. And I've lost my credit card pin too. Then I came to work this morning and left me insulin at home. What can ye do, it has to end doesn't it??!


Awe, we all get those times, I feel for you, and like you say it will pass, just at the time you think whatever next.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Spilled hot coffee on my lap yesterday morning, took a chunk out my middle finger near the middle knuckle in the afternoon and burst into tears goodness knows how many times
> 
> 9.2 today
> xx


Aw, I can’t give your post a Like @Kaylz. I hope today has been less stressful. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Lots to catch up on today.
> @CokinUK and @Gwynn congrats on the HS
> @eggyg Happy Birthday!
> @adrian1der cake looks delicious
> @SB2015 thanks, i'd only been in half an hour and it already felt like i'd not had a holiday
> Congrats to the many who got 5.3s today as well, so close!


 Isn’t it always the case @freesia ! Is it like that in any other job anyone ?! I do like my job really. I particularly enjoy teaching in August !!


----------



## Bexlee

SB2015 said:


> 8.1 this morning having woken later than usual. DP showing clearly on the sensor.
> Our day out today is a day in the garden.  Reinstated the hammock under the newly built pergola, so looking forward to a laze there after we have done the digging and planting.
> 
> Congrats to @ColinUK and @Gwynn on HS
> I hope the start of term goes smoothly @freesia and @Bexlee and any others I have missed.
> Well done @Lisa66 on managing the ‘wrong pen’ day.
> 
> Sunny and warm.  Have a good day all.


Thanks @SB2015 .... counting down to 1-2 term. Full on “deciding” grades for poor year 11. I really will be ready for a break in the Summer. Such a responsibility to decide kids futures the way we are this year


----------



## Bexlee

7.4 this morning. 

Happy birthday @eggyg 

Hope things are improving @Kaylz


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> Thanks @SB2015 .... counting down to 1-2 term. Full on “deciding” grades for poor year 11. I really will be ready for a break in the Summer. Such a responsibility to decide kids futures the way we are this year


That seems such an impossible task, where students have had such different experiences through lockdown.  Take care of yourself as you head for the summer.  I hope you have something special for you at half term.


----------



## SB2015

Spozkins said:


> Im also having one of those weeks. I snapped a nail, spilt a jar of coffee then dropped a glass in the space of ten minutes last night. And I've lost my credit card pin too. Then I came to work this morning and left me insulin at home. What can ye do, it has to end doesn't it??!


I hope that things got better as you went through the day, and that tomorrow is abetter day.


----------



## eggyg

I know it’s late but I just had to check in before bed. I got another 6.1 tonight, same as this morning, and same as my age today!   
Going to need a ginger nut now and I’m really not hungry though!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 and yes I'm up early sleep is all over the place but not that bothered about it I'm ok during the day and the + side is I live longer, well conscious longer  come on sun I want to get out in the garden.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Nayshiftin said:


> I'd love to be a 4in the Bmmol range


4.1 for me this morning..ordered paddling pool for the puppies which is arriving today can’t wait to put it up when I finish work at 3 as can’t really walk them much today as they get too hot . Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## eggyg

Blimey, I thought I was up early! But I see I’m not the first!  Up with the larks, or in my case a very noisy blackbird. Anyhoo, back to business. 6.4 early doors.

Had a great birthday yesterday, thanks for all your good wishes.  Spoiled as usual. New watch, my watches are getting bigger, wonder why? Lots of books, walking socks, rainbow neck buff, plant, chocs, bracelet. Weather was glorious and best of all we have the car back! Didn’t get her back until 4.30 which left it too late to go anywhere but I’d had a good day anyways.

Back to normality today. Which usually involves, cooking, cleaning, laundry. Ah well, it was nice while it lasted! 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## HenryBennett

A much better 5.7 this morning. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Thanks @SB2015 .... counting down to 1-2 term. Full on “deciding” grades for poor year 11. I really will be ready for a break in the Summer. Such a responsibility to decide kids futures the way we are this year


I don't envy you that! Good luck.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.4 this morning. Levels very erratic lately   
Off to work. Have a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Its a 5.1 for me this morning at 4:30am. Yup, I got up really early. 

I  am really hoping that today turns out to be one of the few good days. It would be good to get out to the beach but It is doubtful that my wife will venture out.

I had a central heating engineer round yesterday. I had phoned them late last week to say that the boiler had developed a leak. Described the part needed (cos it was obvioys) and asked for a service and some rust inhibitor.

The guy turned up and had no information. So no part to fix the leak (excusable as how can they be sure what bit needs fixing), no rust inhibitor (not excusable), no clue as to why he was there (really?).

The visit was a bit poor. He could not get hold of the part required before this coming Friday. But, my, he had the gift of the gab. He made me feel that all was well with the world. Great gift. All rubbish though.

Its a good job that the weather has turned for the better.

What I don't get is why the reception did not pass any relevant information to the engineer.

My guess is that they just get an address. Give a date/time to visit to fix it. Turn up. Decide what is really needed. Book a real time to fix it.

Perhaps its my misunderstanding of the words that they use. If only they said 'we will send someone round to see what needs doing and sort out parts and a time to fix it after that. I could cope better with that.

I really hate dashed expectations.

Still, I can relax in the sun now until Friday....


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning, after being woken for a  callibration (BG to put into the pump to compare to the CGM value).  Checked and realised that I had forgotten to do my one at bedtime, which would then normally have given me 12 hours until the next one.

We had a lovely day in the garden yesterday.  I was amazed at just how many sneaky bind weed roots were wrapped round some of the old woody pants we dug out and replaced.  It is good that the roots are very distinctively white.  Very satisfying removing them, although I know that there will be that tiny bit left, and that is all that is needed for that new shoot, but I am ready to pounce.

Another sunny day but the frost is laying on the lawn

Have a good day all


----------



## SB2015

Freddie1966 said:


> 4.1 for me this morning..ordered paddling pool for the puppies which is arriving today can’t wait to put it up when I finish work at 3 as can’t really walk them much today as they get too hot . Hope everyone has a lovely day x


Now is that paddling pool really for the puppies or for you to stand with your feet in to cool down?


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.2 today and a repeat of bright, sunny and chilly. Hubby off home today so will do tidying, bit of cleaning and make up the spare room beds. Other than that nothing in particular planned.
@eggyg glad you enjoyed your birthday and have your car back.
Have a good day all x


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Anyhoo, back to business. 6.4 early doors


I hope that doesn’t mean you have aged three years with all that celebrating!


----------



## SueEK

@SB2015 never seen ‘woody pants’ in a garden, most unusual


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> @SB2015 never seen ‘woody pants’ in a garden, most unusual


I really should check before I post it!!  I won’t edit as it may give others a chuckle.
I still read it as woody in your message.  We read what we think it says so I am not 
sure my checking would make much difference.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> I really should check before I post it!!  I won’t edit as it may give others a chuckle.
> I still read it as woody in your message.  We read what we think it says so I am not
> sure my checking would make much difference.


Haha, made me giggle x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Libre says 7.5, meter says 9.2. Better than when I first put it on last night, and Libre said 7.2, meter said 11.2. It’s obviously one of those sensors that takes time to warm up. the previous one was spot on from the start.
I also laughed at the 'woody pants' @SB2015 and wondered how comfortable they’d be!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

First band rehearsal last night and it felt good 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I hope that doesn’t mean you have aged three years with all that celebrating!


I did think that too!


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was in the 9s again all last night despite what I thought was a slightly risky 2unit correction at bedtime for a 9.4 with an upward sloping arrow and a 1unit correction at 5am for a 9.8. Woke up 2 hours later at 7am expecting a better number but disappointed with a 9.2. I have increased Levemir back up to 20 units this morning as needed several corrections throughout the day yesterday as well.
Trip to Lidl on the cards today as I am out of cream and butter in my coffee this morning is just not the same and no yoghurt left for breakfast either. This is not a good start to the day! Also need to get out for a long walk to help my Levemir.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.5 here.

Oo, bindweed is my garden nemesis too @SB2015. I can spend hours turning soil and pulling out those pesky white roots - very satisfying.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 




Also found out yesterday that my prescription due this weekend should include Libre 2's!
xx


----------



## Clifton

Good morning on the day I left the 30s behind. The big 4-0 is now upon me! I think I felt my knee creak  My kids woke me up at 530am to sing happy birthday much to the joy of my other half (judging by her expression on Facetime)!

6.6 FBG this morning and had grilled asparagus, a steak, salad and one glass of red wine for dinner. The blow out will come when I return home on Friday night  

Hotel breakfast of eggs and avocado setting me up for the day. 

Just sitting outside with a coffee before heading inside to earn the pennies. 

Have a great spring Tuesday everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

WooHoo!! @Kaylz Congratulations on both counts. Pleasantly surprising HS considering that your levels have been "difficult" shall we say recently! Well done! Hope that has given you a lift to start your day. Gives me hope that despite my naff levels, you never know what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz Well done on your HS.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> WooHoo!! @Kaylz Congratulations on both counts. Pleasantly surprising HS considering that your levels have been "difficult" shall we say recently! Well done! Hope that has given you a lift to start your day. Gives me hope that despite my naff levels, you never know what tomorrow will bring!


Thanks but it won't last, contraceptive injection is due in a couple of weeks   xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Clifton Happy Birthday  xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Clifton Happy big 40!! Hope your day goes smoothly and I will raise a glass to you this evening myself. Sad that you are away from home on your birthday but I am sure the weekend celebrations will more than make up for it. Lovely that your children got up especially early to facetime you.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 16761
> 
> Also found out yesterday that my prescription due this weekend should include Libre 2's!
> xx


Today is a better day.  Congrats on your HS
Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Happy Big Birthday  @Clifton. 
Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## Spozkins

4.2 this morning. Off to gym so fingers crossed .


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.7 on a clear sunny day.

Off to private podiatry in town as NHS high risk foot clinic is still over the phone  Hope the bus is quiet I’m still so nervous going on public transport.

Happy birthday to you @Clifton 

Running late will read posts later- not literally running as on crutches!

Have a good day out there.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @Kaylz and Happy Birthday @Clifton - hope you have a good day and a great weekend of celebration when you get home

A 5.9 for me this morning at 06:58. That will be the second helping of dinner last night. Didn't help the weight either   but it was very tasty! It's a lovely morning here in West Berks just some very light high altitude cloud.


----------



## Peely66

7.7 for me. I have to ask as I can't work it out. What is an HS? A good thing, obviously, but i can't for the life of me think what it stands for. I'm sure it's obvious and I'll kick myself when I find out.


----------



## adrian1der

Peely66 said:


> 7.7 for me. I have to ask as I can't work it out. What is an HS? A good thing, obviously, but i can't for the life of me think what it stands for. I'm sure it's obvious and I'll kick myself when I find out.


It is a "House Special" - not too low for a T1 not too high for a T2


----------



## Peely66

adrian1der said:


> It is a "House Special" - not too low for a T1 not too high for a T2


Not obvious at all then. I'll refrain from kicking myself on this occasion.


----------



## rebrascora

@Peely66 It is just a bit of fun really, but it was nominated as the optimum waking reading some years ago on this thread for the reasons explained by @adrian1der. Just really something to aim for and celebrate if achieved and who doesn't like to celebrate! We have some members (mostly Type 2s) who are rather expert at hitting the mark and others who just dream about ever achieving such a goal, but the celebrations are/will be ten fold if/when they do!


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz congrats on your HS and good to hear about your prescription. X
@Clifton wishing you a very Happy 40th Birthday, enjoy your day as best you can. X
@Peely66 not sure any of us knew what it was when we first joined, no shame there lol x


----------



## Michael12421

Happy birthday @Clifton


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1 on a sunny/cloudy day.

Congratulations on HS and Libre 2 @Kaylz. 

Happy birthday @Clifton.

Apologies to @eggyg missed your birthday yesterday, belated happy birthday @eggyg 
hope you had a wonderful day?

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7

And gym two days in a row!


----------



## MAC2020

5.0 on the dot this morning. Weight reducing at a glacial pace. Maybe I’m building muscle?!

@Kaylz that’s FANTASTIC x 2!!!

@Clifton Happy 40th B’day!

Another sunny day


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Unusually busy skies this morning, so back on the Heathrow flight path. A procession of planes woke my wife not long after 5am, although not me. She speculated that they were mostly from India, trying to beat the 4am Friday deadline (in which case it would be the same tomorrow and Thursday - we'll see).
> 
> Garden furniture has turned up at last, one piece yesterday and the rest today. Yesterday's box had "2 of 4" printed on the label so why it turned up without the other three goodness knows. The driver couldn't explain it either. Anyway, it's all here now so looking forward to unpacking it and having something comfy to sit on for a change.
> 
> 5.9 on waking.
> 
> Congrats on your HS @Kaylz, and Happy 40th Birthday @Clifton
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> Martin


----------



## Clifton

Thank you. Having an early lunch outside before the afternoon swings into action. 
Beautiful day...don't see much social distancing going on  though...


----------



## Clifton

Michael12421 said:


> Happy birthday @Clifton


Appreciated ...my wife pointed out that middle age has arrived. Very kind of her I thought  lol


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz congrats on your HS and good to hear about your prescription. X
> @Clifton wishing you a very Happy 40th Birthday, enjoy your day as best you can. X
> @Peely66 not sure any of us knew what it was when we first joined, no shame there lol x


Thank you!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> @Clifton Happy big 40!! Hope your day goes smoothly and I will raise a glass to you this evening myself. Sad that you are away from home on your birthday but I am sure the weekend celebrations will more than make up for it. Lovely that your children got up especially early to facetime you.


Thanks very much indeed! And thanks to everyone who has wished me many happy returns! 

Tonight, a takeaway in my hotel as I continue prepping, kids sending me virtual birthday hugs. And an outside pint before I head indoors! 

Thanks to everyone.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Clifton

SB2015 said:


> Happy Big Birthday  @Clifton.
> Enjoy whatever you do.


Many thanks!


----------



## ColinUK

So, just spoke with the GP and they have live access to my iPhone health records so they can see BG, BP, exercise info! 
Good but scary!


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Thank you. Having an early lunch outside before the afternoon swings into action.
> Beautiful day...don't see much social distancing going on  though...


Happy birthday!


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz congrats on the HS
@Clifton Happy Birthday!


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, dead on 6 for me today. Happy Birthday @Clifton


----------



## Bexlee

Congrays @Kaylz a HS  AND libre 2 on the horizon !

Happy birthday @Clifton hope you had a good day despite having to go and  earn pennies !

hope Day 2 was better @freesia 

5.4 this morning and a bit lower thank for most of the day stinking headache to go with.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> hope Day 2 was better


Day was ok, long and really busy. Had a panic earlier. At lunchtime, i often split the insulin, finding i then don't go too low on the way home. Midway through this afternoon, i remembered that i hadnt takem the second lot of insulin! Took it straight away and ended up with no spike and a good level all afternoon up to tea time. No idea how that happened!
I hope your week is going ok.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Day was ok, long and really busy. Had a panic earlier. At lunchtime, i often split the insulin, finding i then don't go too low on the way home. Midway through this afternoon, i remembered that i hadnt takem the second lot of insulin! Took it straight away and ended up with no spike and a good level all afternoon up to tea time. No idea how that happened!
> I hope your week is going ok.


Oooops but it seemed to work. I bet it wouldn’t tomorrow if you try it again!!

busy week and only Tuesday - nice that the kids are getting back to normality. Had to tell 2 off today so they’re slowly going back to normal!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.3 for me. Got rather wet and muddy playing with the puppies in the paddling pool but we all enjoyed it . Not as warm today according to the forecast. Have a lovely Wednesday x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Hello Wednesday 6.6 tokay


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.6 from me on this overcast Wednesday. I hope that our embattled Queen has a good birthday.


----------



## Maca44

3.9 Been up several times during the night trying to save mice & baby birds from one of my cat's, I get so upset seeing the little things suffer but I had chicken last night for tea but don't feel bad about eating a dead bird so why do I feel so bad letting my cat have breakfast  .


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 9.0 today after a bed time hypo.

Off to the low vision & contact lens clinics at the hospital early doors. This is the clinic location where I have walked into a tree on previous visits so keeping my fingers crossed for no collisions today!  

I hope you’re all ok today, have a safe day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.0 for me but didnt stray out of target overnight for the first time in a while. Off to work again. Catch up later. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me this morning. 
Bit dull so far but the forecast is promising.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Freddie1966 said:


> 4.3 for me. Got rather wet and muddy playing with the puppies in the paddling pool but we all enjoyed it . Not as warm today according to the forecast. Have a lovely Wednesday x


You do realise that we’re all waiting patiently for photos of the puppies in the pool right?


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. Snap @Michael12421 4.4 for me too today. JB at 5am ...wasn’t sure whether to have it for a 4.2, looks like a goodnight decision.

First morning back at upholstery class. I got everything ready last night like a good well organised girl, it’s all waiting in the hall. It’s usually when I’m organised that I forget something. It has been known for me to get a mile or two up the road and realise I’ve left the piece of furniture behind

I hope all goes well @Flower , I’ll keep my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 this morning. Surprisingly low for me, but ok.

My weight has dropped to 59.4Kg. Thats below my target weight. Probably stress caused a bit of a drop over the last few days. I will sort that out (weight & stress).


----------



## Lucyr

6.0 for me this morning, from 9.2 last night. Bit of a drop but purposefully went to bed high after yesterday’s bg drama.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. Sensor has settled down and was spot on all yesterday. Found myself in the 5s, a bit low to go to bed on, so had a protein bar for some overnight stability but it seemed to stabilise me nicely til around 4am, and then I started the long gradual dawn rise.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Have a good to day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.9 today. Another got nothing planned day. Weather  supposed to be decent for the next few days and then apparently back to the cooler temperatures. Better make the most of it whilst we can then.

Have a good day all.


----------



## SueEK

8.0 this morning, don’t know why! Bought some plants and did my pots yesterday. Couldn’t get the dog out for love nor money so have booked swimming again, need to get some exercise. Best get a move on. Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.9 here moving swiftly on to 5.9 (passing thru HS but not stopping).

Time to start clearing the kitchen and setting up a temporary one in the lounge. I hate mess, clutter, disorder so I’m just going to focus on the gorgeous new kitchen that’ll emerge from the rubble around mid-May...deep breaths.


----------



## Clifton

Good morning all!

Officially part of the 40+ club following yesterday's watershed big birthday! Thanks very much to everyone here who wished me bonne chance entering into middle age!

FBG this morning after a Malaysian takeaway dinner and  beer (more than 1) took me to 7.0. Today, is back to the low carb routine. 

Hotel breakfast of omelette, grilled bacon, fizzy water and now an outdoor black Americano staring at the blueberry muffins I know I can't have before heading in for a stressful morning earning pennies.

Wish all a super middle of the week.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> You do realise that we’re all waiting patiently for photos of the puppies in the pool right?


Might post a picture of our kitchen floor after they had been in the water again this morning... they are muppets but they give us such joy . They are now fast asleep thank goodness


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 

Saw my nephew for half an hour this morning which was an unexpected surprise!

Now about to dial into Court proceedings for the day.


----------



## Spozkins

@ColinUK Good luck today.

@Maca44  could you keep your cat in overnight? Mine go outdoors but not much during nesting season/overnight as we have a lot of wildlife in the garden. It's good of you to care!

A 6.6 for me this morning. Forgot to add I'm going to the diabetic clinic this morning for the first time in ages. Getting better control but I still feel nervous about it.


----------



## MAC2020

5.6 for me today


----------



## rebrascora

In the 10s and 11s all night despite a 2 unit correction at bedtime plus 2 units of Levemir last night. Shot myself another 2 units Fiasp earlier this morning and still woke up on a disappointing 7.8. You would think I was injecting water!  Had another day of corrections every 2 hours yesterday to keep me from double figures during the day so I have upped my morning Levemir to 22 units today. Fingers crossed I will be less like a pincushion today but not looking good at the moment as 9.1 and on the up and all I have had is coffee (with butter again as I didn't get to the shops yesterday) and I injected 2 units for FOTF. Arrgh!! Wonder if it is because I am suffering from a bit of hayfever?


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.6 for me at 06:14 this morning. Dull and overcast in West Berkshire although it is meant to be better tomorrow and Friday. 

Just finished my first attempt at Ciabatta bread. They are cooling on a wire rack downstairs. Might do some scones later as I've run out of yeast so no more bread baking until Sainsbury's come on Saturday.


----------



## EllsBells

rebrascora said:


> In the 10s and 11s all night despite a 2 unit correction at bedtime plus 2 units of Levemir last night. Shot myself another 2 units Fiasp earlier this morning and still woke up on a disappointing 7.8. You would think I was injecting water!  Had another day of corrections every 2 hours yesterday to keep me from double figures during the day so I have upped my morning Levemir to 22 units today. Fingers crossed I will be less like a pincushion today but not looking good at the moment as 9.1 and on the up and all I have had is coffee (with butter again as I didn't get to the shops yesterday) and I injected 2 units for FOTF. Arrgh!! Wonder if it is because I am suffering from a bit of hayfever?


DON'T SAY IT! I'm dreading grass season and how it might affect my sugars - I usually take 4 antihistamines a day mid-May to mid-August - and that only just sits on it.


----------



## Maca44

Spozkins said:


> @ColinUK Good luck today.
> 
> @Maca44  could you keep your cat in overnight? Mine go outdoors but not much during nesting season/overnight as we have a lot of wildlife in the garden. It's good of you to care!


He is a night cat he sleeps all day then goes out around 3am I watch him on CCTV the others just go out to sit in the sun one is almost blind so couldn't catch a cold let alone a mouse and the female isn't bothered. Problem is I would rather he went out at night when there is no traffic.
The other day I came down to have my coffee in the summer room only to see an upright Mouse head looking at it's own liver & tail both neatly laid out it's horrible but I did think he might be a serial cat killer otherwise he like to put the heads/tail/Liver in my slippers .


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> A 4.6 for me at 06:14 this morning. Dull and overcast in West Berkshire although it is meant to be better tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> Just finished my first attempt at Ciabatta bread. They are cooling on a wire rack downstairs. Might do some scones later as I've run out of yeast so no more bread baking until Sainsbury's come on Saturday.


Can I come and live with you your food/cooking always sounds amazing


----------



## EllsBells

Maca44 said:


> He is a night cat he sleeps all day then goes out around 3am I watch him on CCTV the others just go out to sit in the sun one is almost blind so couldn't catch a cold let alone a mouse and the female isn't bothered. Problem is I would rather he went out at night when there is no traffic.
> The other day I came down to have my coffee in the summer room only to see an upright Mouse head looking at it's own liver & tail both neatly laid out it's horrible but I did think he might be a serial cat killer otherwise he like to put the heads/tail/Liver in my slippers .


Sounds like he enjoys being out catting.  One of ours likes leaving mouse entrails on bedroom floors.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> Can I come and live with you your food/cooking always sounds amazing


I agree @adrian1der you should go on Masterchef


----------



## adrian1der

Ciabatta Bread Rolls


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 6.4
> 
> Saw my nephew for half an hour this morning which was an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now about to dial into Court proceedings for the day.


Thinking of you


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> Ciabatta Bread Rolls


Right that's it we are all coming round we know your in Berkshire so we will just sniff for food and find you


----------



## EllsBells

Maca44 said:


> Right that's it we are all coming round we know your in Berkshire so we will just sniff for food and find you


Too right


----------



## Holdbrook

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


6.7


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 6.8 for me today.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> 6.4
> 
> Saw my nephew for half an hour this morning which was an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now about to dial into Court proceedings for the day.


Hope all went well  @ColinUK


----------



## Clifton

adrian1der said:


> Ciabatta Bread Rolls


I need you here at this Hilton gulag! The chicken I ordered was so tough, I'm taking it home as a door step. Now heading out on a takeaway hunt. I feel my BG wobbling at the thought


----------



## KARNAK

Spozkins said:


> @Maca44 could you keep your cat in overnight? Mine go outdoors but not much during nesting season/overnight as we have a lot of wildlife in the garden. It's good of you to care!


Oh @Maca44 its always better to keep your pussy indoors overnight.

Good evening folks 6.6 for me this morning, maybe a bit of good news had a C peptide and Gad test
last week still waiting on results, results will determine whether I get the Libre 2 and maybe a pump,
I like a good pump. Been sunbathing all day with a few fruit juices with a friend don`t know how the
taxi got into the back garden but very grateful.

Had to call into Lidl on the way back a big sign on the door, relaxation of lock down rules only masks need
to be worn from now on, anyway made sure I wore a new mask went into the store and everyone was
looking at me, I thought whats up? then it dawned on me I only had my mask on everyone had clothes
on too I wish they would be more specific, the cucumbers sold out in minutes.

Take care stay safe folks, @Inamuddle & @Snowwy come on folks missing you.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning 4.7 for me this morning


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.9 for me this morning.

My wife’s car is in for a much needed post lockdown service. The garage is just across the road.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A slightly DP-induced 7.4 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose for me this am. 
So no ill-effect from the half bar of Bailey's chocolate that I scoffed last night.
Second half beckons this evening.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.2 on this frosty but sunny morning. Have a good day!


----------



## Clifton

Good morning one and all!

This morning after a healthy Chinese takeaway of poached chicken, green vegetables, pak choy and hot/sour soup the digital finger stabbing  has informed  me it's 6.2.

Second last hotel breakfast (this week anyway) has just been left outside the door and is poached eggs without toast, smoked salmon, spinach and greek yoghurt with raspberries and blueberries.

Glorious morning in the City of London. Will shortly meander for coffee and have a meeting in the great outdoors before the action starts at 0845!

Kids back in Bristol are up to their usual tricks and facetimed me at 0545 telling me what dinner they are helping make tomorrow when I get home for 2 very quick nights before heading back here. I wish I had their energy.

Have a sunny Thursday!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.0 today. Another lovely sunny morning. Hope it’s a good day for you all.


----------



## SueEK

Another disappointing reading of 7.7. Off swimming again soon. Car needs cleaning inside today and not much else planned. Don’t think the dog will go out again, the threat of the buggy seems to have stopped working, so a walk on my own I guess. Have a good day all x


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Well B***er me
Trees in my area are all starting to flower it looks lovely these are the things that truly gives me joy.


----------



## eggyg

Morning campers. 6.6, clickety click. Ok with that, it could have been two fat ladies! Or even worse, two little ducks!

A bit of ground frost and looking like a nice day ahead. We were planning on a trip to the lakes today but we’ve both got aches and pains at the minute so putting it off. A local walk to our nearby woods and river beckons instead. I’m also going to make Mary Berry’s posh smoked haddock fishcakes. I’ll report back on the outcome tomorrow.

Have a thrilling Thursday. 
@Maca44 nature makes me happy too.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, a knock on effect from a long walk yesterday, a mile longer than planned when we found ourselves the wrong side of a stream with no prospect of getting on the right side without sinking into a bog. (I blame the map reader, oh wait, that was me!)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 5.5 here but it took me ages to get any blood at all !!! I think my hands were cold.

Looks nice out there but I know its cold right now having just put the bins out. It will warm up later though.

I had to ring the mental health crisis team but they took 24 hours to get back to me by which time the immediate problem had thankfully gone away. I am hoping for a better day today for my wife but I know there is at least one huge challenge in that we have to go out shopping. I am just hoping that she will cope. It is all so so tiring and very depressing. ☹


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

I had a spur of the moment haircut yesterday - the first one in more than a year - so I’m feeling gorgeous today (it was a short back n sides LOL). We’re going to start taking out our old kitchen today - not like those Canadian twins on the telly, with sledge hammers and bulging biceps...gently, so we don’t trash the walls.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.3 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Another in day in the home office but at least in there is rehearsal to look forward to an this evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

9.1 for me this morning and I have already had 2 corrections of 1.5 units so far this morning. Upped the Levemir another 2 units, so I am back up to 24. Wish I knew what was going on! Hate having to use all this insulin!

@Gwynn Sorry to hear that you needed the crisis team but even worse that they didn't get back to you until the crisis was resolving. I hope the shopping trip goes more smoothly than you anticipate.

@ColinUK I am guessing this is the start of proceedings with the civil case and nothing to do with any of the sexual assaults? Hope it is going well for you.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s an 8.9 and a beautiful sunny day.

I’m waiting in today for my pump supplies ‘By end of day’  I love the follow up text which narrows it down to ‘By end of day’ So much information! 

I hope you have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

6.8

And yes @rebrascora  yesterday was the first big step in the High Court action. Nothing to do with the assaults.
We had a positive outcome to the application yesterday but that now means I can’t really say anything about the details of the case from now. Suffice to say it’ll likely get press attention in some quarters but it’s going to take ages to inch forward to an outcome.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 4.2 here. Feeling pretty good after a really positive ds visit. Very happy with my hba1c and my libre readings. She seemed to think I'm 75% of the time in target, not sure where she got that number from but I'm pleased nonetheless. Nearly below target of 48! 

Anyway off to the local wetlands today as its a beautiful sunny one. Looking forward to it very much. Happy Thursday folks, hope you all have a lovely day too.


----------



## SueEK

Spozkins said:


> Morning, 4.2 here. Feeling pretty good after a really positive ds visit. Very happy with my hba1c and my libre readings. She seemed to think I'm 75% of the time in target, not sure where she got that number from but I'm pleased nonetheless. Nearly below target of 48!
> 
> Anyway off to the local wetlands today as its a beautiful sunny one. Looking forward to it very much. Happy Thursday folks, hope you all have a lovely day too.


That’s great news, well done and have a lovely day out


----------



## MAC2020

I'm with @Robin this morning with a 4.9. That's five 4s in seven days for me!!

Thurs 15th Apr 4.7
Sat 17th Apr 4.9
Sun 18th Apr 4.7
Mon 19th Apr 4.5
Thurs 22nd Apr 4.9

Delighted with those numbers! Hope to keep it up.

@ColinUK I was going to ask about your court case some while ago but thought better of it (too nosey!!). Glad it went well yesterday. Glacial pace indeed, the wheels of justice turn ever so slowly. I think most of the time the speed of court seems to encourage or beg people to settle out of court. So I've heard.

@adrian1der, what's your recipe for the ciabatta rolls? I can imagine the smell!! Also how did your recent 11th April A1c result pan out?


----------



## ColinUK

MAC2020 said:


> I'm with @Robin this morning with a 4.9. That's five 4s in seven days for me!!
> 
> Thurs 15th Apr 4.7
> Sat 17th Apr 4.9
> Sun 18th Apr 4.7
> Mon 19th Apr 4.5
> Thurs 22nd Apr 4.9
> 
> Delighted with those numbers! Hope to keep it up.
> 
> @ColinUK I was going to ask about your court case some while ago but thought better of it (too nosey!!). Glad it went well yesterday. Glacial pace indeed, the wheels of justice turn ever so slowly. I think most of the time the speed of court seems to encourage or beg people to settle out of court. So I've heard.
> 
> @adrian1der, what's your recipe for the ciabatta rolls? I can imagine the smell!! Also how did your recent 11th April A1c result pan out?


The Court system is designed to make it preferable to settle. That’s a legitimate aim as it saves costs and Court time.


----------



## adrian1der

MAC2020 said:


> @adrian1der, what's your recipe for the ciabatta rolls? I can imagine the smell!! Also how did your recent 11th April A1c result pan out?


Just got back from the hospital - results should be in next week. 

The bread making uses https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brilliant-Bread-James-Morton/dp/0091955602

Made with flour so not diabetic friendly I'm afraid.


----------



## adrian1der

And a 5.5 for me at 05:56 this beautiful sunny West Berks morning. Son started back to school today so back on the early starts.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning a DP enforced 8.0 with you on the DP @Northerner, Laundry all done and total cloud cover
although very warm.


eggyg said:


> nature makes me happy too.


I love nature @eggyg but get very sad when I have to put my clothes on. 

@ColinUK I have been to court twice over disputes, not as intense as yours, both times they paid up
on the last day of the cases, stick with your principles mate.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> The Court system is designed to make it preferable to settle. That’s a legitimate aim as it saves costs and Court time.


Glad it went well. Whether virtual or physical in both  criminal and civil proceedings,  it can be a very stressful time. 

All the best!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 8.5 for me, that'll teach me for having a roll for supper and guessing the carbs!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> I’m waiting in today for my pump supplies ‘By end of day’  I love the follow up text which narrows it down to ‘By end of day’ So much information!


Like we don’t have lives to be getting on with LOL.  My next diabetic review is happening inside a 3 and a half hour window, for my “convenience” apparently.  

I hope they came ASAP!


----------



## Clifton

I bumped into someone I haven't seen in ages, up here in London who is now a Recorder in the Crown Court.

Normally, we'd run round who we know, gossip from Chambers, Bar Council schtick etc but as she was literally just diagnosed with T2D, there's no prizes for guessing where the whole conversation went. Her FBG this morning was 9.0!

A socially distanced gin and diet tonic lasted over an hour as we compared diabetic management notes and I've recommended she signs up here or at the very least checks out the compendium of sage advice which has certainly helped me immensely. She needs encouragement and support of that there's no doubt.

Just goes to show - the fittest, slimmest and those regularly following balanced diets are not immune from unwillingly joining us all in the diabetic club.


----------



## Ditto

Hi all. 10 agh


----------



## Bexlee

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5 on the nose for me this am.
> So no ill-effect from the half bar of Bailey's chocolate that I scoffed last night.
> Second half beckons this evening.
> 
> Dez


Baileys chocolate ?! What really - where from???


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.3 for me ...almost the weekend. Happy Friday x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## HenryBennett

Another 5.9 at 05:40.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 5.3 this morning (after AWOL for a few days)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. 5.1 for me at 4:15 am. 

Another day in paradise...coming up (wife not so good)

Actually, the central heating chap should turn up today about 1pm he said. Maybe he will have all the right parts this time. Here's hoping.

Life could be so easy. So much fun. So enjoyable. But I have found it to be so tough at times (like the last 35 years). I dare not say 'things could be worse' because in the past when I have said that, all hell broke loose. So I will say, 'Things could be better'. Let's see if that helps.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. All the fives 5.5.
 Up early as we’re off to the Lake District. Not going to the usual honeypots, but to Wasdale/Wastwater. A little off the beaten track so hopefully be quieter. Also close to the coast, so a trip to St Bees Head on the return journey. We’ll walk a small part of Wainwright’s Coast to Coast path and all being well, should be able to see the Isle of Man, Scotland and the Lake District fells.

Have a fab Friday all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 today. So glad its Friday.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Today thank god its Friday works been mad on the roads this week.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me on this beautiful sunny morning. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bexlee said:


> Baileys chocolate ?! What really - where from???



It was actually from my local off licence. I just happened to say to the checkout lady that it would be nice if they sold chocolate. "Yes, we do" says she, producing one of the above.
And no BG rise after last night's 2nd half.  Perhaps the alcohol content negates the effect of the chocolate. I think further investigation is called for. 

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Good morning. 5.4 for me today.

Very frustrating afternoon yesterday spent with my very uncooperative sewing machine, but then my husband arrived with my prescription including 2 shiny new Libre 2...yay. (Sewing machine now sorted, so hopefully I can get in and finish my current upholstery project...garden may have to wait until tomorrow).

Looks like another bright and sunny day ahead..will be even nicer when that chill breeze disappears though.

Have a good one everybody.x


----------



## SueEK

7.6 so another disappointing reading! Off swimming again soon,  it later at 9am today as changeover day at Haven. Bright but chilly here today but have had a very relaxing week, certainly don’t fancy work on Monday but hey ho, got to pay for it somehow.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Bloden

I’m not jealous at all @eggyg - Wastwater is such an eerily stunning place. Will you get to drive over Rhinose (?) Pass. It’s so steep! Have a lovely day.  

Moooorning. A pesky 7.8 here after a long-winded hypo before bed.

Enjoy that Friday feeling folks.


----------



## Clifton

Good morning. Another gorgeous day if a little bit on the chilly side. The sun is very welcome tho.

Settled my hotel bill and will be on a mid afternoon train home to Bristol for the weekend before leaving once again on Monday morning (at a very unearthly hour) back to the big smoke for 3 days.

After bumping into an old colleague from Chambers who was in shock at her own T2 diagnosis, I had a steak and green salad for dinner, berries and fizzy water. Slept like a log and the FBG is 5.7 this morning. 

Sitting outside having a coffee and fried eggs, bacon, mushrooms. Cold but wrapped up. 

Tomorrow a belated 40th little Covid secure party in the back garden, picking up a new car which is exciting (mid life crisis thing you might say) and walking on the Downs or perhaps heading down to the coast for no fish and chips for me! 

Wishing you all a great TGI Friday and a splendid start to week's end


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Got a fictitious song stuck in my head from a dream last night. Cary Grant singing Crazy java in lava. Where did that come from?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

7.3 for me this morning but it might have been lower if I hadn't had a Lift at 4am for a 4.4. Makes a change from injecting insulin at that time of the morning though!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here. was in the 5s at bedtime, had a bit of cheese and lowered my Levemir by a half unit, so was steady til 4am instead of dropping, and then started the long slow dawn rise,


----------



## Clifton

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. 5.1 for me at 4:15 am.
> 
> Another day in paradise...coming up (wife not so good)
> 
> Actually, the central heating chap should turn up today about 1pm he said. Maybe he will have all the right parts this time. Here's hoping.
> 
> Life could be so easy. So much fun. So enjoyable. But I have found it to be so tough at times (like the last 35 years). I dare not say 'things could be worse' because in the past when I have said that, all hell broke loose. So I will say, 'Things could be better'. Let's see if that helps.


I hope you have a good weekend...


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning all. All the fives 5.5.
> Up early as we’re off to the Lake District. Not going to the usual honeypots, but to Wasdale/Wastwater. A little off the beaten track so hopefully be quieter. Also close to the coast, so a trip to St Bees Head on the return journey. We’ll walk a small part of Wainwright’s Coast to Coast path and all being well, should be able to see the Isle of Man, Scotland and the Lake District fells.
> 
> Have a fab Friday all. See you tomorrow.


Fantastic part of the country! My mother was born not very far from Carlisle, just over the border in Scotland, so Cumbria is very much part of the family! She moved back there after dad passed away. 

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> I bumped into someone I haven't seen in ages, up here in London who is now a Recorder in the Crown Court.
> 
> Normally, we'd run round who we know, gossip from Chambers, Bar Council schtick etc but as she was literally just diagnosed with T2D, there's no prizes for guessing where the whole conversation went. Her FBG this morning was 9.0!
> 
> A socially distanced gin and diet tonic lasted over an hour as we compared diabetic management notes and I've recommended she signs up here or at the very least checks out the compendium of sage advice which has certainly helped me immensely. She needs encouragement and support of that there's no doubt.
> 
> Just goes to show - the fittest, slimmest and those regularly following balanced diets are not immune from unwillingly joining us all in the diabetic club.


Didn’t realise you were a legal eagle!


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 7.8 on a sunny day.

Pump supplies are in the house arriving before end of day but not the new type of cannulas I’m waiting to try they’re still a no show.

Have a lovely day in the Lakes @eggyg sounds great.

Enjoy your day, stay safe and well.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Didn’t realise you were a legal eagle!


QC for my sins I'm afraid. At least the two letters don't describe my politics  

Hope all's well!


----------



## ColinUK

Feel crap this morning so I’m expecting BG to be in the upper range...

Assessment for group work with Survivors U.K. this afternoon followed by diabetic retinopathy check.

And BG is....

7.0


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. All the fives 5.5.
> Up early as we’re off to the Lake District. Not going to the usual honeypots, but to Wasdale/Wastwater. A little off the beaten track so hopefully be quieter. Also close to the coast, so a trip to St Bees Head on the return journey. We’ll walk a small part of Wainwright’s Coast to Coast path and all being well, should be able to see the Isle of Man, Scotland and the Lake District fells.
> 
> Have a fab Friday all. See you tomorrow.


Wastwater is beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Wastwater is beautiful! Enjoy!


It is, but do you know, it’s 41 years since we were last there. Complacency sets in when you live so close. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Fantastic part of the country! My mother was born not very far from Carlisle, just over the border in Scotland, so Cumbria is very much part of the family! She moved back there after dad passed away.
> 
> Have a fabulous day.


I live in Carlisle, born and bred, but paternal side of the family is from Annan, just over the border. We are very lucky to have the lakes and Scotland so close, although we can’t visit Scotland until Monday! It’ll take us 1.5 hours to get to Wastwater. We could be in a Scotland in 10 minutes! Crazy!


----------



## Peely66

6.1 this morning.

Leaving the Libres off for a few days now and going "old school".

My second day of working this week despite being on annual leave.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> I’m not jealous at all @eggyg - Wastwater is such an eerily stunning place. Will you get to drive over Rhinose (?) Pass. It’s so steep! Have a lovely day.
> 
> Moooorning. A pesky 7.8 here after a long-winded hypo before bed.
> 
> Enjoy that Friday feeling folks.


We’ve done Wrynose once and I vowed NEVER again! We actually had to stop to help a poor family who had got stuck on one of the corners! What a carry on. The driver, a man, was clueless so Mr Eggy had to get in the car and move it for him!
We’ll just be going by Cockermouth and the west coast today. Much more pleasant. No doubt if I mentioned Wrynose Mr Eggy would jump at the chance to do it in the Jag.


----------



## rebrascora

@Clifton
You can't leave us hanging in suspense and I know you want us to ask  .... so I will save anyone else the trouble....
What is the new car you are getting? 
Hope you have a great birthday weekend celebration.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me at 06:15 this morning. Clear blue skies in West Berks but very cold with frost on the grass when I walked over to let the chickens out. I keep thinking I should get the shorts out again but I reckon it is still a bit chilly. Mind you, my son is back in summer uniform with Bermuda shorts so maybe I should be brave


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Feel crap this morning so I’m expecting BG to be in the upper range...
> 
> Assessment for group work with Survivors U.K. this afternoon followed by diabetic retinopathy check.
> 
> And BG is....
> 
> 7.0


I hope all goes well on both counts...


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A 5.1 for me at 06:15 this morning. Clear blue skies in West Berks but very cold with frost on the grass when I walked over to let the chickens out. I keep thinking I should get the shorts out again but I reckon it is still a bit chilly. Mind you, my son is back in summer uniform with Bermuda shorts so maybe I should be brave


I went out in shorts yesterday afternoon. It was a bit nippy still.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Just cut to the fun stuff and get him to do Hardknott instead!


----------



## Nayshiftin

6.6 this morning really happier today but heads bad . Small improvements I’m improving and getting so much info here it’s really great.


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> @Clifton
> You can't leave us hanging in suspense and I know you want us to ask  .... so I will save anyone else the trouble....
> What is the new car you are getting?
> Hope you have a great birthday weekend celebration.


Thank you very much for the wishes! 

Well. In mitigation our other car is a family people carrier and eco-friendly too.  Also, my other half can drive the new one too, whenever she wants, in case anyone was concerned. 

It's a Morgan Plus 6...for fair weather days if we have any! 

My penance is the VERY early Monday morning train back to the Big Smoke!


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> I went out in shorts yesterday afternoon. It was a bit nippy still.


I always wear short evens in winter can't stand trousers gonna have to wear a Thong on my meds round in summer that even makes me feel sick


----------



## SueEK

Clifton said:


> Thank you very much for the wishes!
> 
> Well. In mitigation our other car is a family people carrier and eco-friendly too.  Also, my other half can drive the new one too, whenever she wants, in case anyone was concerned.
> 
> It's a Morgan Plus 6...for fair weather days if we have any!
> 
> My penance is the VERY early Monday morning train back to the Big Smoke!


OMG that is such a beautiful car. We used to have a TR4A with hard and soft hoods but a Morgan was a dream. Hope you thoroughly enjoy it - how could you not


----------



## Michael12421

@Clifton 
Morgan Plus 6
Had to look it up and then went to images
Blimey how lovely - except when it has its hard top on. I am jealous


----------



## Docb

@Clifton.  Ah, the joys of vintage motoring.  The noise, the teeth rattling ride, the unreliability.  You and your wife will still be fighting over use of your proper vehicle I am quite sure!


----------



## Maca44

Anitram said:


> Surprised to see a 4.9 pop up on the meter this morning. Haven't been that low on waking since January. Thought about switching hands and doing another test, just to be sure, but decided No - I'll take it.
> 
> Another lovely day here in Berkshire but still not very warm, though thankfully not as cold as yesterday as the wind has dropped. Our garden thermometer is still in single figures as I type.
> 
> Busy day ahead - fruit & veg run out to the garden centre shortly, then I have to pick up some items from LIDL and then ALDI. Why both you may ask? Have to do both as it's own-brand items we need.
> 
> However, highlight of the day is my second jab this afternoon...!
> 
> Have a good Friday, everyone.
> 
> Martin


@Anitram come on be honest it's the middle aisle's your interested in tools that are so cheap that you have to buy   .


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.8


----------



## MAC2020

rebrascora said:


> @Clifton
> You can't leave us hanging in suspense and I know you want us to ask  .... so I will save anyone else the trouble....
> What is the new car you are getting?
> Hope you have a great birthday weekend celebration.


A 5.5 for me this morning.

The minute @Clifton mentioned "mid life crisis" I immediately thought Convertible, How lovely!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Nayshiftin said:


> 6.6 this morning really happier today but heads bad . Small improvements I’m improving and getting so much info here it’s really great.


It’s 2 hrs on and 5.5 what am I doing different today then . All I can think is somewhere things catch up ?


----------



## rebrascora

Nayshiftin said:


> It’s 2 hrs on and 5.5 what am I doing different today then . All I can think is somewhere things catch up ?



Exercise has an impact on BG levels up to 48 hours afterwards. If you are managing to get regular ideally daily exercise, it has a progressively larger impact, so it may be that you are starting to see the benefits of exercise reducing your insulin resistance and so lowering your readings. I hope those readings help to motivate you to keep going. You are doing all the right things so keep at it and I look forward to you posting a waking reading in the 5s soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.8


That's a lot better Jan! Was worried about your 10 yesterday!


----------



## Nayshiftin

I was yes I too look forward to the fives I am so happy that what I am doing is not going bad As no medication I was fearing it skyrocketing and back to what I was . However I have stopped the bad food well ones even a numpty would say would set sugar off but I did not even realise how many I did have. I am also moving more and that is something. Read someone can run and another walk five miles so I’ve targets to aim for . I got around the park and gave been out everyday this week. Doing more indoors hubby says too. I slept better last night. Just got to rid the head pain. Maybe if my sugar evens it will be awesome.


----------



## rebrascora

@Nayshiftin You really are doing fantastic! The exercise is a key component and I too find it improves my sleep enormously which then makes you feel like you have more energy the next day, because you are rested. I hope you reap the same benefits as me and soon feel 20 years younger, fitter and slimmer and my joints don't ache like they used to. It is such a good feeling!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you your support is so much appreciated . Will take years small steps but getting there .


----------



## EllsBells

Nayshiftin said:


> It’s 2 hrs on and 5.5 what am I doing different today then . All I can think is somewhere things catch up ?


It'll be your walk yesterday - used up lots of lovely blood glucose!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 3.8 for me today. Have a nice weekend everyone x


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> I live in Carlisle, born and bred, but paternal side of the family is from Annan, just over the border. We are very lucky to have the lakes and Scotland so close, although we can’t visit Scotland until Monday! It’ll take us 1.5 hours to get to Wastwater. We could be in a Scotland in 10 minutes! Crazy!


Annan...where mum is! When we can, taking her to Del Amitri for dinner - if it's still open of course. Hope you've had a great day.


----------



## Clifton

MAC2020 said:


> A 5.5 for me this morning.
> 
> The minute @Clifton mentioned "mid life crisis" I immediately thought Convertible, How lovely!


It comes with a baseball cap given the barber shop had to charge me a search fee when I popped in for a trim


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Surprised to see a 4.9 pop up on the meter this morning. Haven't been that low on waking since January. Thought about switching hands and doing another test, just to be sure, but decided No - I'll take it.
> 
> Another lovely day here in Berkshire but still not very warm, though thankfully not as cold as yesterday as the wind has dropped. Our garden thermometer is still in single figures as I type.
> 
> Busy day ahead - fruit & veg run out to the garden centre shortly, then I have to pick up some items from LIDL and then ALDI. Why both you may ask? Have to do both as it's own-brand items we need.
> 
> However, highlight of the day is my second jab this afternoon...!
> 
> Have a good Friday, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Hope the jab went well and no sore arm...


----------



## Clifton

Docb said:


> @Clifton.  Ah, the joys of vintage motoring.  The noise, the teeth rattling ride, the unreliability.  You and your wife will still be fighting over use of your proper vehicle I am quite sure!


It's not for a long journey up a motorway that is for sure, but a lot better than I'd thought - we tried one needless to say. The seats are also more comfy than the brick I am currently sat on in this GWR train heading to Bristol! I think I might need a chiropractor...


----------



## Clifton

Michael12421 said:


> @Clifton
> Morgan Plus 6
> Had to look it up and then went to images
> Blimey how lovely - except when it has its hard top on. I am jealous


With the hard top, it does look like a pram gone wrong I must say!


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Nice.
> 
> When I met my wife back in 1989 she was driving a British Racing Green (what else?) MGB and later she had a Suzuki Cappuccino. That went when she was pregnant with our eldest, although she didn't sell it until she started to find it difficult to get in and out of it because of her baby bump.
> 
> Martin


Lovely car the MGB. My dad had a Midget when we were kids which was interesting - he was 6 feet 3!


----------



## Clifton

I'm home in Bristol. The kids wanted me to test my blood sugars as soon as I walked through the door and it's 5.3! Family support has extended this far! 

Great Friday everyone. Have fun, relax enjoy a super gateway into what I hope will be a brilliant weekend for all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Scientists capture evidence of Dawn Phenomenon in action


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. A slightly lower than I'd like 3.9.   

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. We had a good day yesterday. My wife was well and calm and more engaged, and my daughter rang to ask if we could look after her daughter on Sunday. I feel another day at the sea side coming on. Yessss !!!

It was all good....Except for the central heating engineer. He turned up way late and only after I rang the company to ask if he was coming at all, as promised. He came with the wrong parts, and not some of the parts needed. He did not do the requested service but simply a system check. £70 for that alone. Basically, not a brilliant experience. But he does talk a good talk. He did confirm that everything is working ok and that the carbon monoxide levels are very very low. So that is good. But I found it all a bit stressful.

4.8 BG this morning and 5.4 yesterday evening. I expected it to be raised because of the stress, but it wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me ... it’s the weekend the sun is shining going to make the most of it and go for a picnic . Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today. 
Thought I'd lost the knack.

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.1 this morning


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. We had a good day yesterday. My wife was well and calm and more engaged, and my daughter rang to ask if we could look after her daughter on Sunday. I feel another day at the sea side coming on. Yessss !!!


Great news.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 this morning. Like a lot of you I’ll be in the garden today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An absolutely amazing 6.5 for me. Amazing as we had fish and chips last night, although TBF I didn’t finish them. After our 12 mile walk in very hot conditions, I was only 4.6 just before eating at 7.15. Decided to do a split bolus of 4 units initially and then check when we got home. So,I forgot to check.  At 11pm last night I was 9.7. So had some insulin still knocking about so just went to bed! I knew the exercise would help too. So glad I didn’t buckle and have a correction.

Had a fantastic day yesterday, we were out for 12 hours! Wastwater was beautiful. Quite busy, not Keswick/Windermere/Ambleside busy of course. Lots of photos taken of the sparkly lake and Scafell Pike and Scafell. Lots of cars in the NT carpark at the foot of them, fools or brave, I can’t decide. Didn’t get to St Bees it was far too late and they don’t have a chippy! So went to Whitehaven, haven’t been for years. Sat and watch a very mediocre sunset whilst eating our spoils but we didn’t mind.

Busy day today, we are going “out” out ! You know, to a pub ( garden)! First time since 1st February 2020! Don’t know what to wear, forecast ok but we won’t be moving, not even to the bar, they have an App! May take my rucksack with hat, scarf and gloves in!

Well that’s my craic for the day. See you in the morning, I won’t be hungover, lightweight! Have a super Saturday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.
> Thought I'd lost the knack.
> 
> Dez


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 whole day on my own in the garden so I can move shrubs around without wife nagging me as too where to put them.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. An absolutely amazing 6.5 for me. Amazing as we had fish and chips last night, although TBF I didn’t finish them. After our 12 mile walk in very hot conditions, I was only 4.6 just before eating at 7.15. Decided to do a split bolus of 4 units initially and then check when we got home. So,I forgot to check.  At 11pm last night I was 9.7. So had some insulin still knocking about so just went to bed! I knew the exercise would help too. So glad I didn’t buckle and have a correction.
> 
> Had a fantastic day yesterday, we were out for 12 hours! Wastwater was beautiful. Quite busy, not Keswick/Windermere/Ambleside busy of course. Lots of photos taken of the sparkly lake and Scafell Pike and Scafell. Lots of cars in the NT carpark at the foot of them, fools or brave, I can’t decide. Didn’t get to St Bees it was far too late and they don’t have a chippy! So went to Whitehaven, haven’t been for years. Sat and watch a very mediocre sunset whilst eating our spoils but we didn’t mind.
> 
> Busy day today, we are going “out” out ! You know, to a pub ( garden)! First time since 1st February 2020! Don’t know what to wear, forecast ok but we won’t be moving, not even to the bar, they have an App! May take my rucksack with hat, scarf and gloves in!
> 
> Well that’s my craic for the day. See you in the morning, I won’t be hungover, lightweight! Have a super Saturday everyone.


Well jell, to be so close to the Lakes  Great judgement on avoiding the correction, I hover around that level but it usually has to be above 11 before I'll correct before bed  Enjoy your outing!


----------



## Maca44

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.
> Thought I'd lost the knack.
> 
> Dez


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Annan...where mum is! When we can, taking her to Del Amitri for dinner - if it's still open of course. Hope you've had a great day.


What a coincidence. We might be related! I haven’t been to Annan for years, I have one cousin once removed who lives there and we’re “ friends” on FB and meet at funerals but that’s it. My grandparents moved to the metropolis that is Carlisle in the 1930s! I’ve done that side of the family tree and it makes for somber reading, I keep saying I’m going to Annan to look in graveyards, one day maybe, it’ll have to be after 26th April though, don’t want arrested at the border!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. We had a good day yesterday. My wife was well and calm and more engaged, and my daughter rang to ask if we could look after her daughter on Sunday. I feel another day at the sea side coming on. Yessss !!!
> 
> It was all good....Except for the central heating engineer. He turned up way late and only after I rang the company to ask if he was coming at all, as promised. He came with the wrong parts, and not some of the parts needed. He did not do the requested service but simply a system check. £70 for that alone. Basically, not a brilliant experience. But he does talk a good talk. He did confirm that everything is working ok and that the carbon monoxide levels are very very low. So that is good. But I found it all a bit stressful.
> 
> 4.8 BG this morning and 5.4 yesterday evening. I expected it to be raised because of the stress, but it wasn't.


That sounds a much better day all round. Enjoy having your granddaughter around. That’ll keep you both occupied.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Scientists capture evidence of Dawn Phenomenon in action
> 
> View attachment 16795


Oh Alan, after such an amazing almost straight line as well.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.
> Thought I'd lost the knack.
> 
> Dez


Yeah I was worried too. NOT!  Congratulations anyways.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg Just cut to the fun stuff and get him to do Hardknott instead!


Been there and done that too, in fact the same day we did Wrynose! I’m a wuss, I don’t like hairpin bends and heights. When we were in Switzerland we, I mean Mr Eggy, decided to drive The St Gotthard Pass rather than go through the tunnel. It was a doddle compared to Lake District passes!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrarulations for the HS


----------



## Clifton

Good morning everyone...

My bloods on wakening were 5.4 after a dinner of chicken and salad. Been out with the hound for a walk on the downs with a cup of Java before the house awakens which it just has!

Thought I saw Carol Vorderman on my walk, might be wrong but as she's a neighbour might've been right! She normally pats our girl (a very friendly golden lab) so might also have been hallucinating!

After breakfast, which'll be boiled eggs and green stuff with the kids  and long suffering wife (toast for them), Uber arrives to take me up to Chippng Sodbury in the very north of the Bristol area to pick up the new Morgan and I'll drive the beast over to Clifton.

This afternoon a small gathering (compliant with the Covid regs) in the garden for my recent 40th milestone, with others appearing by video including mum up there in the Scottish borders and my brother in Lancaster.

Tomorrow, we are all off to Weston-super---Mare for a seaside day, getting home by early afternoon as I'm back to  London on the 0525  (why are weekends so short)???

I hope everyone has a brilliant Saturday!


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 whole day on my own in the garden so I can move shrubs around without wife nagging me as too where to put them.


Be prepared to move them again if you’re daring to move things without her permission though!


----------



## ColinUK

I’m out of test strips so no reading for me today. 
Hopefully they’ll be delivered today or Monday.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> What a coincidence. We might be related! I haven’t been to Annan for years, I have one cousin once removed who lives there and we’re “ friends” on FB and meet at funerals but that’s it. My grandparents moved to the metropolis that is Carlisle in the 1930s! I’ve done that side of the family tree and it makes for somber reading, I keep saying I’m going to Annan to look in graveyards, one day maybe, it’ll have to be after 26th April though, don’t want arrested at the border!


If wee Jimmy has her way, that's Nicola Sturgeon's nickname apparently, you'd be paraded at Gretna! 

Glad you had a super day yesterday!


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to add, in and out for the retinopathy screening yesterday. Turned up ten minutes early. Nobody else in the waiting room. Taken straight in. No drops needed as I’ve got “lovely huge pupils”. Pics taken. 
Nothing untoward showing up but they’ll advise the official results in three weeks or so.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> We’ve done Wrynose once and I vowed NEVER again! We actually had to stop to help a poor family who had got stuck on one of the corners! What a carry on. The driver, a man, was clueless so Mr Eggy had to get in the car and move it for him!
> We’ll just be going by Cockermouth and the west coast today. Much more pleasant. No doubt if I mentioned Wrynose Mr Eggy would jump at the chance to do it in the Jag.


Sshhh, I won’t mention _that pass_ again... 

Morning folks. Another pesky out of range reading...8.0. I need to sort out my evening bolus - spectacular hypos leading to rebound hypers. Never a dull moment with diabetes!

Does anyone else find their Libre doesn’t record hypos accurately? I had two yesterday, but not a trace of them in Low-Glucose Events.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to add, in and out for the retinopathy screening yesterday. Turned up ten minutes early. Nobody else in the waiting room. Taken straight in. No drops needed as I’ve got “lovely huge pupils”. Pics taken.
> Nothing untoward showing up but they’ll advise the official results in three weeks or so.


Good news!


----------



## SueEK

8.2?? Hubby down again now. Meeting some new owners today on their balcony for a coffee this afternoon. Not sure what else is happening. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats again on your HS
Enjoy your Saturday x


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Be prepared to move them again if you’re daring to move things without her permission though!


Lots of them are being shredded so she can complain all she want's, I will just say here is some super glue stick the bits back together and plant them back


----------



## rebrascora

6.0 for me this morning and a nice straight-ish line overnight.... doesn't happen very often to me!

@Northerner That rather looks like a hypo rebound with that dip to the bottom edge of the range and then suddenly shooting upwards afterwards. Very odd!

@Gwynn So pleased you had a better day yesterday. Hope that continues into today and you have a lovely day with your Granddaughter and the trip to the seaside goes well.

@Michael12421 Sorry to see you in low numbers again. Please do lots of extra testing to keep yourself safe today.

@Clifton Sounds like you have a great weekend lined up. Hope the car is everything you wish for and you have a space in the garage cleared out ready for it. Have fun and we want to see a photo of it .... You didn't say what colour you are getting??

@Bloden Sorry you had a rough hypo day. Hope today is better. I sometimes wonder if there is a delay in Libre recording these things and/or the algorithm recalculates because I am sure I have occasionally had hypos which then didn't seem to appear on my graph or the Low Glucose page and others that turned up a day later. Same with the TIR calculation. Sometimes the percentage seems to go down after I have had a really good day but then the next day or the day after it will go up. It's just an anomaly that I have noticed occasionally but very difficult to actually check unless you keep a really tight eye on things.

@Maca44


Maca44 said:


> I will just say here is some super glue stick the bits back together and plant them back



Me thinks that is false bravado! You wouldn't dare! 

@Kaylz Are you OK? You seem to have been missing for a day or 2! Please post even if it's just your reading. Sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Busy day coming up, riding lesson this morning, then go to 'bubbled' son's this afternoon (so we are allowed indoors) to help assemble an Ikea desk. After a year of working from his living room, he’s finally decided to turn his spare room into a home office.


----------



## Peely66

Oops...15.9 this morning!


----------



## ColinUK

Peely66 said:


> Oops...15.9 this morning!


It happens to us all from time to time


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me.

Back on the basal reduction game. You can tell it's warming up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Peely66 said:


> Oops...15.9 this morning!


Hope it was something enjoyable that caused it!


----------



## Flower

Morning 12.6 after a horrible hypo just after I’d gone to bed followed by 15 pump alarms through the night low, low, low, bg rising, bg high argh! 

It’s a lovely day so time to try out my new trainer and see which way it takes me.

Have a good stable bg kind of day out there


----------



## Peely66

rebrascora said:


> Hope it was something enjoyable that caused it!


Anticipating a pint in a beer garden and with nothing in the house I decided to go to the chippy (Friday night - chippy tea). I had a battered sausage with chips and peas. As with anything from the chippy I usually find the pleasure is more in the anticipation of eating it rather than the act. The said beer garden pint never materialised so I went home and fell asleep. Had intended a test before sleep but all I managed was to wake up enough to take my basal. The beer might have helped to lower my levels if I'd had it and been far more enjoyable than the food.

Friday night and living the dream!!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> 6.0 for me this morning and a nice straight-ish line overnight.... doesn't happen very often to me!
> 
> @Northerner That rather looks like a hypo rebound with that dip to the bottom edge of the range and then suddenly shooting upwards afterwards. Very odd!
> 
> @Gwynn So pleased you had a better day yesterday. Hope that continues into today and you have a lovely day with your Granddaughter and the trip to the seaside goes well.
> 
> @Michael12421 Sorry to see you in low numbers again. Please do lots of extra testing to keep yourself safe today.
> 
> @Clifton Sounds like you have a great weekend lined up. Hope the car is everything you wish for and you have a space in the garage cleared out ready for it. Have fun and we want to see a photo of it .... You didn't say what colour you are getting??
> 
> @Bloden Sorry you had a rough hypo day. Hope today is better. I sometimes wonder if there is a delay in Libre recording these things and/or the algorithm recalculates because I am sure I have occasionally had hypos which then didn't seem to appear on my graph or the Low Glucose page and others that turned up a day later. Same with the TIR calculation. Sometimes the percentage seems to go down after I have had a really good day but then the next day or the day after it will go up. It's just an anomaly that I have noticed occasionally but very difficult to actually check unless you keep a really tight eye on things.
> 
> @Maca44
> 
> 
> Me thinks that is false bravado! You wouldn't dare!
> 
> @Kaylz Are you OK? You seem to have been missing for a day or 2! Please post even if it's just your reading. Sending (((hugs)))


Thank you. At the dealer already...like Christmas morning...

Outside waiting - first time we've met too!...Paperwork is done...and off I jolly well go. Fingers crossed for no scrapes on the way back! 

Thanks everyone - and enjoy the spring sunshine this weekend.


----------



## freesia

Morning all 6.9 for me.

@MeeTooTeeTwo, congrats on the HS
@Michael12421,  hope your levels come back in range soon.
@Clifton, beautiful car!
@Bloden, i had a hypo yesterday which showed on the graph but not on the log. I think i read somewhere that you have to be hypo for around 15 mins for it to register in the log. Who knows with diabetes, it likes to keep us on our toes.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Clifton said:


> Thank you. At the dealer already...like Christmas morning...
> 
> Outside waiting - first time we've met too!...Paperwork is done...and off I jolly well go. Fingers crossed for no scrapes on the way back!
> 
> Thanks everyone - and enjoy the spring sunshine this weekend.


Just beautiful, has it been modified with power steering etc? I’m slathering but not jealous, I hope you enjoy every second driving it.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> @Northerner That rather looks like a hypo rebound with that dip to the bottom edge of the range and then suddenly shooting upwards afterwards. Very odd!


Yes, it's almost like my liver had drawn in a deep breath, then blew out all the glucose it could!  No fear of hypo though, as no basal  It is weird how it suddenly dips though, must have been the effort of raising my eyelids


----------



## Northerner

Clifton said:


> Thank you. At the dealer already...like Christmas morning...
> 
> Outside waiting - first time we've met too!...Paperwork is done...and off I jolly well go. Fingers crossed for no scrapes on the way back!
> 
> Thanks everyone - and enjoy the spring sunshine this weekend.


A friend of mine had one of those in the 1970s - he loved them so much he named his son after it!   Enjoy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 4.4 for me today.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Sshhh, I won’t mention _that pass_ again...
> 
> Morning folks. Another pesky out of range reading...8.0. I need to sort out my evening bolus - spectacular hypos leading to rebound hypers. Never a dull moment with diabetes!
> 
> Does anyone else find their Libre doesn’t record hypos accurately? I had two yesterday, but not a trace of them in Low-Glucose Events.


Depends on how long they last (or don't) - the Libre shows a prediction, but what can happen is that it modifies that prediction over the following minutes and determines that you didn't actually go that low (especially if you treat it and the treatment kicks in quickly)  Happens to me quite a bit


----------



## MAC2020

Ditto said:


> Morning all. 7.8


Great number!


----------



## MAC2020

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.2 for me today.
> Thought I'd lost the knack.
> 
> Dez


great job!


----------



## MAC2020

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.7


wow, that's low!


----------



## Bexlee

Clifton said:


> Thank you very much for the wishes!
> 
> Well. In mitigation our other car is a family people carrier and eco-friendly too.  Also, my other half can drive the new one too, whenever she wants, in case anyone was concerned.
> 
> It's a Morgan Plus 6...for fair weather days if we have any!
> 
> My penance is the VERY early Monday morning train back to the Big Smoke!


Very nice car. What colour?


----------



## Bexlee

4.8. Really difficult week for me this week. Hope for a quite weekend to re-charge.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

07:36am - This morning - 3.2
00:31am - Bedtime - 5.8

Bedtime - dsn said if levels are below 8mmol to have 15 to 20g of carbs such as crackers - instead of doing this last night I had 20g or 4 jelly babies - would crackers have been better?

09:53am - Breakfast - 9.8 - 2 rounds of toast - hovis med white


----------



## rebrascora

Bexlee said:


> Very nice car. What colour?


Yes, I can't decide if it is black and just reflecting the surroundings or green. Green would be my choice


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Depends on how long they last (or don't) - the Libre shows a prediction, but what can happen is that it modifies that prediction over the following minutes and determines that you didn't actually go that low (especially if you treat it and the treatment kicks in quickly)  Happens to me quite a bit


Well that’s no good, is it!  I’m going to start making a note of my hypos and compare with the Libre. Thanks @Northerner.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> @Bloden, i had a hypo yesterday which showed on the graph but not on the log. I think i read somewhere that you have to be hypo for around 15 mins for it to register in the log. Who knows with diabetes, it likes to keep us on our toes.


15 minutes?!  I’ve got enough grey hairs as it is LOL.


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> Just beautiful, has it been modified with power steering etc? I’m slathering but not jealous, I hope you enjoy every second driving it.


It's all BMW - engine 3.0L V6, BMW automatic 8 speed, not bad suspension, electric power steering, heated seats, air con, GPS tracker and a semi concealed Bose sound system...some are extras but most are as is! If you were here you could borrow it!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I can't decide if it is black and just reflecting the surroundings or green. Green would be my choice


It's dark green...even got green carpet mats. Which I had no idea about until this morning!


----------



## Clifton

Bexlee said:


> 4.8. Really difficult week for me this week. Hope for a quite weekend to re-charge.


I hope you have a super weekend...


----------



## Bexlee

Clifton said:


> It's all BMW - engine 3.0L V6, BMW automatic 8 speed, not bad suspension, electric power steering, heated seats, air con, GPS tracker and a semi concealed Bose sound system...some are extras but most are as is! If you were here you could borrow it!


I’m sure a number of us may make the journey!

Now when you say borrow.... could we disable the tracker? And take it for a spin. I reckon we could get a  good QC to defend us!! What do we think gang?


----------



## Clifton

Bexlee said:


> Very nice car. What colour?


Dark green...


----------



## Clifton

Bexlee said:


> I’m sure a number of us may make the journey!
> 
> Now when you say borrow.... could we disable the tracker? And take it for a spin. I reckon we could get a  good QC to defend us!! What do we think gang?


Anytime. Fees are very reasonable.


----------



## SueEK

Clifton said:


> It's all BMW - engine 3.0L V6, BMW automatic 8 speed, not bad suspension, electric power steering, heated seats, air con, GPS tracker and a semi concealed Bose sound system...some are extras but most are as is! If you were here you could borrow it!


Sounds brill, if you’re Brighton way I’ll meet you for a spin lol x


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> A friend of mine had one of those in the 1970s - he loved them so much he named his son after it!   Enjoy!


They called their son Plus Six??


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 8.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 4.9 at just before 5am today.

I am hoping the weather will be fine and warm today so the we can go to the sea side. I just hope that all day with a lively 2.5 year old isn't too stressful.

Unfortunately no ice creams as their family are vegans.

My wife has been really good these past few days. I mean, really good. Her paranoia seems to have subsided considerably. Let's hope that that continues.

Would you believe it, but we are building a rocket in the kitchen diner!!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Bexlee said:


> I’m sure a number of us may make the journey!
> 
> Now when you say borrow.... could we disable the tracker? And take it for a spin. I reckon we could get a  good QC to defend us!! What do we think gang?


Count me in!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> They called their son Plus Six??


Harper Seven!


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> My wife has been really good these past few days. I mean, really good. Her paranoia seems to have subsided considerably. Let's hope that that continues.


Yes, and have a great day.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me this morning. I think I overdid it a bit in the garden yesterday and need to be more circumspect today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 
Looks like another sunny day is on the way.

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.8 for me today.

Looks like another lovely sunny day ahead here too. Given husbands hay fever sneezing over the last few days, I think today’s walk will be a beach one...although he was fine while playing first cricket match of the year yesterday....funny that 

Have a good day all.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lisa66 said:


> although he was fine while playing first cricket match of the year yesterday....funny that


He keeps his Beconase in his cricket bag - simples


----------



## Clifton

Good morning from a sun drenched Bristol. Jog with dog across the Suspension Bridge and down to the coffee shop to allow a lot of sniffing ( for the hound, that is).

Birthday micro gathering was fun, lovely weather and dinner last night was a nice pot roast. 5.2 this morning for me - the lowest ever since I've been jabbing my digits. 

Today, the family and hound are ready for the seaside (the twins are well behaved, the adults usually not) and we will be off in about an hour to good old Weston super Mare only 30 mins away.

Malcolm (that's Malcolm the Morgan) is safely locked away and I'll see him later 

Hope everyone has had a smashing weekend so far and that Sunday is no different!


----------



## Bloden

Gwynn said:


> Would you believe it, but we are building a rocket in the kitchen diner!!!!


To infinity and beyond!  Glad to hear your wife’s paranoia has taken a break @Gwynn. There must be vegan ice-cream on offer at most places these days - you can get dog i-c at our local caff!

Morning folks. Best get out for our walk asap before the fun-/sun-seekers descend on this part of Pembrokeshire - it’s great to see people, especially families with kids, enjoying themselves!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning, 6.8 for me today too.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, should have reduced basal after yesterday’s physical activity. Riding instructor decided we needed a bit of a boot camp exercise to improve our riding position. Bit like Pilates on horseback, my core hasn’t had a workout like it since before Lockdown 1. Then I did flatpack building and a load of gardening at our son's.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.3 for me today. Off home later and back to reality, work tomorrow, having grandchildren and shopping. Been a lovely relaxing g break though figures have bee high despite the swimming.
@Kaylz where are you luv, missing you x
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Peely66

5.5 this morning.


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 7.3 for me today. Off home later and back to reality, work tomorrow, having grandchildren and shopping. Been a lovely relaxing g break though figures have bee high despite the swimming.
> @Kaylz where are you luv, missing you x
> Have a good day everyone x


Safe home! 
As I write this, our golden lab Lawrence has just eaten my bacon and sausage. It's going to be one of those days I sense.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Also spent all Saturday in garden major shrub surgery which involved a shredder was really pleased to get some very nice compost from compost bin it contains lots of wee but since I got to grips with me Type2 a little less wee wee, still its good stuff and lots of it, round 2 today but more pottering.


----------



## SB2015

A pump assisted 5.5 again.
I sleep so much better now, knowing that Humphrey will wake me if it wants some help, otherwise it is only the ‘normal’ disturbances that come with age.

Ather fantastic sunny day with a bit more of a breeze.  I spent yesterday making an obelisk from willow to creatr some height in a flower bed.  The clematis is planted under it and as it grows it will disguise the ‘variation’ in levels.

A late lunch party in the garden today.  We decided that would be healthier than yet another cream tea, which gets a bit carb heavy (but is very enjoyable) 

Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 today, which considering I didn’t take my basal last night ( usually 9 units) that’s good. I didn’t do it on purpose though, I forgot as  I had a same day hangover!  Like @HenryBennett I too overdone it in the garden ( of beer) and will definitely be more circumspect today as well. 

I’ll re- read all yesterday’s posts later alas I just skimmed,  tad delicate at the mo.
Have a sunny Sunday, and remember, overdoing it in the beer garden is not big and not clever!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Had a lie in and woke to a 2.9!!!! Ooops!!


----------



## Michael12421

@Clifton Well done with the HS


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Have a sunny Sunday, and remember, overdoing it in the beer garden is not big and not clever!


But Nice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Clifton on your House Special.


----------



## rebrascora

A whopping 13.2 for me this morning!
I had a bad hypo last night before dinner. Levemir and exercise took me down to 2.9 and I really felt rough with it. My Libre came adrift earlier in the day so I didn't get the chance to spot it and head it off. 
We had a Chinese takeaway, but there was a queue so it was probably after 9pm when we eventually ate. I was only 5.2 and still recovering from the hypo half way through the meal and I made lowish carb choices. Jabbed 2 units bolus Fiasp at that point and another what I thought were risky 2units at bedtime when I was up to 11.0. Woke at 2am half expecting to be hypo again but was 11.5. Resisted the urge to correct as per DAFNE but it wasn't the right decision considering my morning reading.  Jabbed myself 3 units Fiasp this morning to bring me down and one less Levemir and headed out at 6.30am to start my day and I was hypo by 7.30am. Arrgh!!
In two minds about applying my last Libre sensor. Maybe I need to go back to listening and being more aware of my body and less reliant on the technology.

@Gwynn So pleased you have had 2 good days on the trot. Fingers crossed that continues.

@Clifton Many congratulations on your first House Special.... 5.2 is the nominated optimum waking fasting reading! 

@eggyg Hope your session in the beer garden was well worth the hangover.


----------



## Michael12421

@Anitram Congratulations on your HS


----------



## Fagor

7.2 before breakfast.

A tad high, but very pleased, only second pre-breakfast less than 8 in two weeks (worst 23.3 after hypo night before ), and sixth below 8 in last 32 pre-meal tests.
Hope increase in BI continues to work, having recently decreased BI.
To celebrate, had a coffee-on-the-beach. Brilliant blue sky and sea, almost no wind so didn't need my hat.
Busy week as Jab-2 later today and Tuesday is Haircut Day.

Apologies for length, but BGs in range make me feel so much better.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, lovely and sunny just tad nippy.  7.8 @ 8.06 must do some hosing... what happened to our April showers?!


----------



## Michael12421

Ditto said:


> what happened to our April showers?!


They are over here!


----------



## Ditto

Ha!  We want them back! I want all our seasons to go back to normal. Fat chance.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats on your HS @Anitram


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. 

Indian takeaway and some cider for me so apparently scanned a 17.2 at 2 am but no memory of correcting. I must have owing to an 8.2 this morning. Was going to split the dose in half but my bg was testing 5.2 hours after eating so ended up leaving it. Obviously not the right decision but we live and learn ey.

Ah well, back to normal eating today. Enjoy your Sunday all.


----------



## Clifton

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done @Clifton on your House Special.


Thanks! I had no idea what this was...


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> A whopping 13.2 for me this morning!
> I had a bad hypo last night before dinner. Levemir and exercise took me down to 2.9 and I really felt rough with it. My Libre came adrift earlier in the day so I didn't get the chance to spot it and head it off.
> We had a Chinese takeaway, but there was a queue so it was probably after 9pm when we eventually ate. I was only 5.2 and still recovering from the hypo half way through the meal and I made lowish carb choices. Jabbed 2 units bolus Fiasp at that point and another what I thought were risky 2units at bedtime when I was up to 11.0. Woke at 2am half expecting to be hypo again but was 11.5. Resisted the urge to correct as per DAFNE but it wasn't the right decision considering my morning reading.  Jabbed myself 3 units Fiasp this morning to bring me down and one less Levemir and headed out at 6.30am to start my day and I was hypo by 7.30am. Arrgh!!
> In two minds about applying my last Libre sensor. Maybe I need to go back to listening and being more aware of my body and less reliant on the technology.
> 
> @Gwynn So pleased you have had 2 good days on the trot. Fingers crossed that continues.
> 
> @Clifton Many congratulations on your first House Special.... 5.2 is the nominated optimum waking fasting reading!
> 
> @eggyg Hope your session in the beer garden was well worth the hangover.


Appreciate the explanation! Thank you! I'm not going to be that tomorrow as I've succumbed to a handful of chips with my haddock in a breezy Weston super Mare (meaning a fully fledged gale)! Blue skies though. The kids have glared at me very disapprovingly! Tomorrow lean chicken n salad back in London....


----------



## rebrascora

Clifton said:


> Appreciate the explanation! Thank you! I'm not going to be that tomorrow as I've succumbed to a handful of chips with my haddock in a breezy Weston super Mare (meaning a fully fledged gale)! Blue skies though. The kids have glared at me very disapprovingly! Tomorrow lean chicken n salad back in London....


Plenty of walking in that "breeze" might burn those chips off and you might just get away with them. Amazing that your kids have grasped the basics of diabetes management already and are doing their best to keep you on the straight and narrow!


----------



## SueEK

@Clifton congrats on the HS and yes am safely home thanks, it’s only an hour away so very easy to go up and down to it. Your children are amazing, they will keep you on the straight and narrow, though as a QC I wouldn’t expect anything less lol!!
@Anitram another one with an HS, well done - I’ve only ever had one, obviously doing something wrong!!


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon AWOL again been out with the sun topping up suntan at a mates place, 6.0
this morning dropping to 2.6 after Basal jabbing a note to ones self!!! reduce your Basal idiot.
Very windy out so I put it away, Teds about.

Congratulations on the HS @Anitram & @Clifton.

Nice truck @Clifton not sure about the Cibies but hey ho each to their own.

Haven`t seen Lanny for a while or have I missed something?

@Kaylz is going through a bad time so think or pray for her please.

@Snowwy is also MIA.

Take care stay safe folks, enjoy the sun while you can.


----------



## Teaforme

7 day average: 8.1 
My waking reading is still my highest reading of the day, but it is slowly coming down. Diagnosed early March with HbA1C of 85, and have been eating low carbs/ sugar since. On Metformin for 3 weeks now, since being sent to A&E with blood sugars in 20s and high ketones.


----------



## ColinUK

Obviously skewed as I’m out of that strips but still...


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Another lovely sunny morning. We really are being spoilt at the moment, apart from that cold north-easterly wind. Could be worse, I suppose - we could have that without the blue sky and sunshine.
> 
> @Clifton - well done on your HS. I'm joining you.
> 
> View attachment 16814
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone.
> 
> Martin


Congrats to you too @Anitram Hope the sun shone!


----------



## Clifton

KARNAK said:


> Good afternoon AWOL again been out with the sun topping up suntan at a mates place, 6.0
> this morning dropping to 2.6 after Basal jabbing a note to ones self!!! reduce your Basal idiot.
> Very windy out so I put it away, Teds about.
> 
> Congratulations on the HS @Anitram & @Clifton.
> 
> Nice truck @Clifton not sure about the Cibies but hey ho each to their own.
> 
> Haven`t seen Lanny for a while or have I missed something?
> 
> @Kaylz is going through a bad time so think or pray for her please.
> 
> @Snowwy is also MIA.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks, enjoy the sun while you can.


Cibie covers packed away in the garage as soon as I got home. I don't have much good taste, but you're right! Sorry to hear about @Kaylz Sending best along the virtual corridors.


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Plenty of walking in that "breeze" might burn those chips off and you might just get away with them. Amazing that your kids have grasped the basics of diabetes management already and are doing their best to keep you on the straight and narrow!


8 years old a piece and more sense than their old man!  Back home and packed for my 4 day week up in the Big Smoke. Out of bed  at 4am  to catch the 0525 eastwards. Early night this end.

Hoping all's well.


----------



## Lanny

18:18 BS 8.7 about middle of the road for me this week so, just about a  so, so smile!

I hadn’t realised that it’s been 8 days since I last posted until I got an email from Barbara @rebrascora with a PM message! The days had sort of run together! 

I haven’t had a bad bout ofasthma in a while until this week when I could barely move from the bed: JUST about managing to get up & cook for short bouts that would wipe me out during; mum in her last few years was always burning things when cooking as she couldn’t stand for long & would nip off to the living for a rest & watch TV! I didn’t burn anything but, nor could I, in italics, stand for too long either & had to pull a kitchen chair up to the cooker so I could sit while I cooked! My BS has been a bit erratic & my sleep even more so: slept when I could in short bouts as breathing was bad; there’s only so much inhalers I can take & it makes my heart race! But, just beginning to get better & I’ve turned a corner so, now, the last day or so, trying to get my sleep back into SOME kind of pattern: any will do while I stay awake for longer! But, even THIS bad bout didn’t leave me in bed 24/7 living on cold tins of soup like a previous bout: cooking in the kitchen wiped me out; still managed it though & understand better, when it’s too late, HOW mum kept burning things during her last few years!

I’m just up & finished breakfast before I started posting so, pattern is still off but, I AM staying awake for longer now as my breathing is starting to ease a bit! So, the only greeting, I suppose, I can give all you lovely lot is a Very Good Evening & hoped you all had a lovely day! 

Read a lot of Agatha Christie Miss Marple while in bed, most of the time, & I do find it comforting especially, Miss Marple as opposed to Poirot!  The ITV productions, Geraldine McEwan & Julia McKenzie, were excellent, in the main, but, the books are SO MUCH BETTER! Some I hadn’t read in 20+ years, as a teen when I borrowed them from the library, & surprised me upon reading them again, on kindle, as some of the TV productions went quite astray from the books! “The 4:50 from Paddington” was a delightful gem in which Miss Marple practically flirted with the detective inspector, the godson of the ex commissioner of Scotland yard she first met in the earlier case of “A Murder Is Announced”! Geraldine McEwan is my absolute favourite portrayal of Miss Marple across ANY film or TV production although many said Miss Marple isn’t actually as feisty or as sprightly & devotee’s say that Joan Hickson was the most accurate but, there IS cause for Geraldine’s portrayal in some of the books like the two mentioned above: “The 4:50 from Paddington” & “A Murder Is Announced”! Sir Henry Clithering’s, ex commissioner of Scotland Yard, comments about Miss Marple are SO hilariously funny & spot on!

Oops!  Better stop now as this post has rather run on a bit: nothing from me in over a week then, a great big long spiel of a post; famine & feast!


----------



## SueEK

Lanny said:


> 18:18 BS 8.7 about middle of the road for me this week so, just about a  so, so smile!
> 
> I hadn’t realised that it’s been 8 days since I last posted until I got an email from Barbara @rebrascora with a PM message! The days had sort of run together!
> 
> I haven’t had a bad bout ofasthma in a while until this week when I could barely move from the bed: JUST about managing to get up & cook for short bouts that would wipe me out during; mum in her last few years was always burning things when cooking as she couldn’t stand for long & would nip off to the living for a rest & watch TV! I didn’t burn anything but, nor could I, in italics, stand for too long either & had to pull a kitchen chair up to the cooker so I could sit while I cooked! My BS has been a bit erratic & my sleep even more so: slept when I could in short bouts as breathing was bad; there’s only so much inhalers I can take & it makes my heart race! But, just beginning to get better & I’ve turned a corner so, now, the last day or so, trying to get my sleep back into SOME kind of pattern: any will do while I stay awake for longer! But, even THIS bad bout didn’t leave me in bed 24/7 living on cold tins of soup like a previous bout: cooking in the kitchen wiped me out; still managed it though & understand better, when it’s too late, HOW mum kept burning things during her last few years!
> 
> I’m just up & finished breakfast before I started posting so, pattern is still off but, I AM staying awake for longer now as my breathing is starting to ease a bit! So, the only greeting, I suppose, I can give all you lovely lot is a Very Good Evening & hoped you all had a lovely day!
> 
> Read a lot of Agatha Christie Miss Marple while in bed, most of the time, & I do find it comforting especially, Miss Marple as opposed to Poirot!  The ITV productions, Geraldine McEwan & Julia McKenzie, were excellent, in the main, but, the books are SO MUCH BETTER! Some I hadn’t read in 20+ years, as a teen when I borrowed them from the library, & surprised me upon reading them again, on kindle, as some of the TV productions went quite astray from the books! “The 4:50 from Paddington” was a delightful gem in which Miss Marple practically flirted with the detective inspector, the godson of the ex commissioner of Scotland yard she first met in the earlier case of “A Murder Is Announced”! Geraldine McEwan is my absolute favourite portrayal of Miss Marple across ANY film or TV production although many said Miss Marple isn’t actually as feisty or as sprightly & devotee’s say that Joan Hickson was the most accurate but, there IS cause for Geraldine’s portrayal in some of the books like the two mentioned above: “The 4:50 from Paddington” & “A Murder Is Announced”! Sir Henry Clithering’s, ex commissioner of Scotland Yard, comments about Miss Marple are SO hilariously funny & spot on!
> 
> Oops!  Better stop now as this post has rather run on a bit: nothing from me in over a week then, a great big long spiel of a post; famine & feast!


Good to see you back posting but sorry you’ve been under the weather. I agree I like Geraldine McEwan the best, she has cheeky monkey look in her eyes x


----------



## rebrascora

Really good to see you back @Lanny but very sorry that you have been battling with asthma. Hopefully you will continue to improve. Sending very best wishes.


----------



## freesia

@Lanny, i hope you carry on improving. Take care.


----------



## Lanny

03:37 BS 6.9  MUCH better & the first decent figure in a week! But, can’t get back to sleep as I’m hungry so, NR in & cooking breakfast: noodles on the cooker; sitting down to post as it cooks!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Let’s see how long I can stay awake for, or not, & how long it takes me to get a pattern back?


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Noodles just off the cooker & about to eat! I see, in reading back posts, that 6.9 was a popular waking reading recently: bit behind the trend in getting MY 6.9 today; but, Hey! I’ve always been a late bloomer in nearly everything in my life!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 5.6


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.1 this morning


----------



## SueEK

Back home and bg reading has dropped to 6.6?? So back to the treadmill but have to earn the pennies. 
@Michael12421 good to see a better reading this morning, hope the rain has stopped.
Have a lovely Monday all xx


----------



## Maca44

3.6 for me, body tired, been gardening all weekend but have loved it and the cat's have some nice new soil to poo in before I plant out don't just you luv em   .


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 for me on this Monday morning. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Clifton

Good morning from an on-time GWR Bristol to Paddington train between Swindon and Didcot Parkway! Empty carriage and a nice coffee to keep me sustained till I find breakfast in the City.

At 0410 this morning (aargh -so early) my FBG was 5.8mmol. After cutting myself shaving, dog thinking I was taking him for a walk, the kids insisting on waving me off in the taxi to Temple Meads station, it's a relative calm before the Big Smoke beckons at just before 0700.

Quick cab ride to where I need to be, breakfast, change into formal dress and another day making those coins begins. Same hotel as last week which is good, only till Thursday...

Wish everyone a very happy Monday!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

Yesterday was another good day. Grand daughter was delightful. Her vocabulary and speech pronounciation is very good. Spent a lovely afternoon on the beach. We all ate ice cream!!!

I was exhausted by the end of the day. Looking after someone elses 2.5 year old is hard work. I had forgotten just how much hard work it can be. 

Only a couple of tiny tantrums (the grand daughter, not me). Tiny they were, more of a louder grumble. On the whole she seems very contented.

My BG in the evening was 5.3 so the ice cream had not upset things.

This morning at 6am BG, er, yes, a 5.3

Feeling a little less tired this morning.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me. Running very late this morning. Off to work. Catch up later.


----------



## eggyg

Morning fellow finger prickers. A joyous 5.4. I’m fully compos mentis today, although yesterday I did strip the bed and did three loads of washing! I wasn’t that hungover!

Today begins the countdown to our much awaited holiday to the Isle of Arran this coming Saturday. We’re staying on the north west of the island, not much in the way of shops or eateries, which we don’t mind, so I’ll be doing some meals to freeze and take with us. No Tesco et al either, a large Coop in Brodick on the east of the island will have to suffice for the basics. And of course I will NEED to clean the house from top to bottom before we leave! Busy week so must dash.

Have a happy Monday. 

Glad to see you back @Lanny. Sounds like a good, if exhausting day @Gwynn. Grandchildren are a joy and then you hand them back!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and starting the working week with s 5.3

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Off to do the early morning supermarket run in a mo, though last week it was a lot busier at half past eight, but it was first day back to school after Easter, and I sensed a lot of panicky packed lunches being bought, Hope people are more organised and it’s quieter this week, I’ve got used to having the shop to myself.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning fellow finger prickers. A joyous 5.4. I’m fully compos mentis today, although yesterday I did strip the bed and did three loads of washing! I wasn’t that hungover!
> 
> Today begins the countdown to our much awaited holiday to the Isle of Arran this coming Saturday. We’re staying on the north west of the island, not much in the way of shops or eateries, which we don’t mind, so I’ll be doing some meals to freeze and take with us. No Tesco et al either, a large Coop in Brodick on the east of the island will have to suffice for the basics. And of course I will NEED to clean the house from top to bottom before we leave! Busy week so must dash.
> 
> Have a happy Monday.
> 
> Glad to see you back @Lanny. Sounds like a good, if exhausting day @Gwynn. Grandchildren are a joy and then you hand them back!


Enjoy Arran. A fine place with happy memories for me. I can still taste the sausage and bacon I had as a kid - mind you the egg and bacon this morning outside of a greasy spoon comes close  (Tables filled with QCs and juniors too) so must be a dodgy joint


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.4 for me this morning. Bit chilly out again, but the sun was shining.


----------



## Nayshiftin

7.4 for me this morning.Unsure if it going back up will just keep doing my testing. I was out yesterday and we did have a shop-bought sandwich and I do know that bread is a big upper for me. I Will just have to try and pack a salad next time but I am getting fed up with salads and the change of food. Poor me eh folks have had to do this and worse for years. I am good at home with cooking and things but it's when out and those spur-of-the-moment decisions. Again it all must come with practice. My usual go-to's are sandwich crisps and fruit. Crisps I believe were my downfall those and pasta, rice, and bread even though they are all wholemeal they do spike every time. Trying Nimble this week. The rye sourdough artisan bread spiked as does normal seeded wholemeal. Don't seem to find bergen bread near me and don't know what else to try. Hubby says no to making our own and we have no room for a bread machine so I understand also no to the £10 a loaf when he will eat a 40p one at times. Have a great Monday people


----------



## Spozkins

8.7 this morning. Feeling headachey and stiff today, could be linked with slightly higher numbers. Anyway off to opthamology, wish me luck as it looks like laser is on the cards.


----------



## Lucyr

6.4 this morning, from 5.2 (and an unbolused for twix due to iob) last night.

I reduced my dinner apidra ratio by a third and my lantus by 20% last night after a lot of evening lows this week. A bigger change in doses than is reccomended in one go so I’ll probably have some highs and gradually increase it, but better than overnight hypos


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!

Had a lazy day on Saturday - I think the highlight was making my son some jam tarts. Managed a 5.0 at 05:58. Sunday I managed a 5.9 at 07:02. Made a lemon drizzle cake (the jam tarts had disappeared   ). Cut the grass (a near 3 hour job) then made Greek style roast lamb and a Greek salad which we ate in the garden. It was lovely to eat outside again.


----------



## MAC2020

adrian1der said:


> Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!
> 
> Had a lazy day on Saturday - I think the highlight was making my son some jam tarts. Managed a 5.0 at 05:58. Sunday I managed a 5.9 at 07:02. Made a lemon drizzle cake (the jam tarts had disappeared   ). Cut the grass (a near 3 hour job) then made Greek style roast lamb and a Greek salad which we ate in the garden. It was lovely to eat outside again.


Wow! Congratulations and great job! Lovely number 34.

4.6 for me this morning.


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!
> 
> Had a lazy day on Saturday - I think the highlight was making my son some jam tarts. Managed a 5.0 at 05:58. Sunday I managed a 5.9 at 07:02. Made a lemon drizzle cake (the jam tarts had disappeared   ). Cut the grass (a near 3 hour job) then made Greek style roast lamb and a Greek salad which we ate in the garden. It was lovely to eat outside again.


You really have had a good weekend. A HS, a fantastic Hba1c AND Greek lamb. Perfect. Well done.


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der  Well done with the HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me this morning. 
Off out into the early morning sunshine.

Dez

PS This was meant to be posted @ 6.15AM but once again I forgot to press ENTER
Congratulations to @adrian1der on the HS


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Enjoy Arran. A fine place with happy memories for me. I can still taste the sausage and bacon I had as a kid - mind you the egg and bacon this morning outside of a greasy spoon comes close  (Tables filled with QCs and juniors too) so must be a dodgy joint


I love a bacon and egg buttie, doesn’t matter where I am! But I’m sure sitting in the garden of our little But and Ben overlooking the Kintyre Peninsular will make them taste spectacular! Can’t wait, only one year and one week after we were originally meant to be there for my 60th birthday. Hope you enjoyed Greasy Spoon breakfast and didn’t get bacon fat on your court coat!


----------



## adrian1der

Anitram said:


> Bitterly cold wind when we went to get a newspaper this morning. Felt like winter was back but the sun's broken through now so hopefully it's going to warm up a bit.


Hope so - I put my shorts on this morning and it's freezing in the garden!


----------



## SB2015

5.8 this morning.  Just could not sleep and it was interesting seeing trace of levels so much more varied overnight.  That thinner quIt needs to come out of the box.

Finally braved having my HbA1c done.  First since the new pump.  Delighted to find it 47 and far fewer hypos now, so was expecting a big rise in this average.

Welcome back @Lanny I hope that you feel better and the asthma settles. 
Ooh Bacon butty.  So tempting @Clifton and @eggyg 
My treat after my blood tests.  Enjoy your visit to Arran @eggyg
Congrats on the HS @adrian1der and that amazing HbA1c

Another sunny day which will be a scorcher again.
Enjoy what you do.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.2 for me this morning. Think I need to reduce my lantus now the better weather has arrived. Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## Gwynn

I completely forgot that the central heating guy said he would call today and finish the job.

He arrived at 8:30am this morning and did indeed complete the job.

So different from last week. No stress this time.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning but 2.9  an hour and a half earlier at 5.30am and had probably been low for quite some time as I seem to remember waking up a couple of times prior to that, thinking "I can't possibly be low as there is almost no insulin in my system" and going back to sleep. It doesn't help that I am currently running without Libre and I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed and test when I was so certain I couldn't be hypo.
My readings last night were so stable and high 10.8-9.8 between 8pm and 11.30pm when I went to bed that I actually considered jabbing myself a couple of units of Levemir at bedtime, especially after my 13 yesterday morning. So pleased I decided to just let it go and see what happened and wait for a few days of high readings before making that decision to start evening Levemir again. 

Anyway, I am feeling decidedly hypo hungover this morning, but thankfully the paracetamol have taken the edge off it. A bit wary of going for a walk on my own this morning with things being so unpredictable! Stupid I know, as I am more than capable of managing this beast, but the last 2 days with bad hypos have just knocked my confidence a bit. I resent relying on the Libre so much and really want to have a break from it but perhaps now is not the time and I need to apply the sensor I have left to get me over this difficult patch. I also need to ring Abbott and report my 2 previous losses. I accept one was my fault as I caught it but that last one just came loose. 

@adrian1der Many congratulations on both your House Special and a fabulous HbA1c result. You really are an inspiration! Well done!

@MeeTooTeeTwo What did you indulge in last night to get a (rare for you) reading in the 6s?? Maybe a delayed reaction to all that Bailey's chocolate!

@Lanny Good to hear that you are improved again this morning and got a good reading.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious here, 7.2 @ 6.59 and shades of Peter Kay on the buzzer where my son is holding the fort "Are you alright Mrs Bird, d'je want th'ambulance?" I wasn't even there I'm here at Mum's!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lanny said:


> 18:18 BS 8.7 about middle of the road for me this week so, just about a  so, so smile!
> 
> I hadn’t realised that it’s been 8 days since I last posted until I got an email from Barbara @rebrascora with a PM message! The days had sort of run together!
> 
> I haven’t had a bad bout ofasthma in a while until this week when I could barely move from the bed: JUST about managing to get up & cook for short bouts that would wipe me out during; mum in her last few years was always burning things when cooking as she couldn’t stand for long & would nip off to the living for a rest & watch TV! I didn’t burn anything but, nor could I, in italics, stand for too long either & had to pull a kitchen chair up to the cooker so I could sit while I cooked! My BS has been a bit erratic & my sleep even more so: slept when I could in short bouts as breathing was bad; there’s only so much inhalers I can take & it makes my heart race! But, just beginning to get better & I’ve turned a corner so, now, the last day or so, trying to get my sleep back into SOME kind of pattern: any will do while I stay awake for longer! But, even THIS bad bout didn’t leave me in bed 24/7 living on cold tins of soup like a previous bout: cooking in the kitchen wiped me out; still managed it though & understand better, when it’s too late, HOW mum kept burning things during her last few years!
> 
> I’m just up & finished breakfast before I started posting so, pattern is still off but, I AM staying awake for longer now as my breathing is starting to ease a bit! So, the only greeting, I suppose, I can give all you lovely lot is a Very Good Evening & hoped you all had a lovely day!
> 
> Read a lot of Agatha Christie Miss Marple while in bed, most of the time, & I do find it comforting especially, Miss Marple as opposed to Poirot!  The ITV productions, Geraldine McEwan & Julia McKenzie, were excellent, in the main, but, the books are SO MUCH BETTER! Some I hadn’t read in 20+ years, as a teen when I borrowed them from the library, & surprised me upon reading them again, on kindle, as some of the TV productions went quite astray from the books! “The 4:50 from Paddington” was a delightful gem in which Miss Marple practically flirted with the detective inspector, the godson of the ex commissioner of Scotland yard she first met in the earlier case of “A Murder Is Announced”! Geraldine McEwan is my absolute favourite portrayal of Miss Marple across ANY film or TV production although many said Miss Marple isn’t actually as feisty or as sprightly & devotee’s say that Joan Hickson was the most accurate but, there IS cause for Geraldine’s portrayal in some of the books like the two mentioned above: “The 4:50 from Paddington” & “A Murder Is Announced”! Sir Henry Clithering’s, ex commissioner of Scotland Yard, comments about Miss Marple are SO hilariously funny & spot on!
> 
> Oops!  Better stop now as this post has rather run on a bit: nothing from me in over a week then, a great big long spiel of a post; famine & feast!



I'm a big Miss Marple fan too! I've inherited my mum's Agatha Christie collection and it's on my 'to do' list to catalogue them any purchase any I haven't got so I have the entire collection. I went to the theatre to watch Mousetrap a few years ago, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

8.2 for me today, I erred on the side of caution when I had my last meal at work last night as I suspected I'd have a busy morning and didn't want to go too low when I slept, but that didn't work out! Never mind, have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!


Spectacular!! Well done. Along with a High Score (sorry everyone - I try, try, try but when I see HS it’s a High Score in my head - even though I know, know, know that in this thread it’s a House Special).


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!


Oh, so good @adrian1der  . Fantastic! You deserve that after all the effort you've put in. Well done.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo What did you indulge in last night to get a (rare for you) reading in the 6s?? Maybe a delayed reaction to all that Bailey's chocolate!


How very perceptive of you Barbara. Unfortunately I went in search of said Baileys Chocolate, the Off Licence denied ever having that chocolate in stock, so whilst I was in Sainsbos, I bought  Green & Black's Organic Ginger Dark Chocolate Bar as an alternative. I confess it was so delicious I scarfed the lot. Unfortunately loads of carbs/sugars, hence the unusual 6 score for me.
No more experimenting or pandering to my love of chocolate. I'm joining Chocolates Anonymous as I post. 

Dez


----------



## Clifton

adrian1der said:


> Morning all and a great start to the week for me. A 5.2 at 05:51 this morning followed by a text from the GP telling me that my first unmedicated HbA1c is 34!
> 
> Had a lazy day on Saturday - I think the highlight was making my son some jam tarts. Managed a 5.0 at 05:58. Sunday I managed a 5.9 at 07:02. Made a lemon drizzle cake (the jam tarts had disappeared   ). Cut the grass (a near 3 hour job) then made Greek style roast lamb and a Greek salad which we ate in the garden. It was lovely to eat outside again.


5.2! Well done there And a super HbA1c too


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> I love a bacon and egg buttie, doesn’t matter where I am! But I’m sure sitting in the garden of our little But and Ben overlooking the Kintyre Peninsular will make them taste spectacular! Can’t wait, only one year and one week after we were originally meant to be there for my 60th birthday. Hope you enjoyed Greasy Spoon breakfast and didn’t get bacon fat on your court coat!


Naughty but nice. Sets you up for the day I've just had  And with prep till midnight, I need caffeine tablets I think! Kintyre - lush. Enjoy it...


----------



## EllsBells

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> How very perceptive of you Barbara. Unfortunately I went in search of said Baileys Chocolate, the Off Licence denied ever having that chocolate in stock, so whilst I was in Sainsbos, I bought  Green & Black's Organic Ginger Dark Chocolate Bar as an alternative. I confess it was so delicious I scarfed the lot. Unfortunately loads of carbs/sugars, hence the unusual 6 score for me.
> No more experimenting or pandering to my love of chocolate. I'm joining Chocolates Anonymous as I post.
> 
> Dez


That stuff is lush. You have good taste.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der congrats on the HS and excellent HbA1c result. How you resist those cakes you make is a testament to your stamina. By the way how huge is your garden if it takes 3 hours to mow it, you need a sit and ride I think lol x


----------



## Clifton

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> How very perceptive of you Barbara. Unfortunately I went in search of said Baileys Chocolate, the Off Licence denied ever having that chocolate in stock, so whilst I was in Sainsbos, I bought  Green & Black's Organic Ginger Dark Chocolate Bar as an alternative. I confess it was so delicious I scarfed the lot. Unfortunately loads of carbs/sugars, hence the unusual 6 score for me.
> No more experimenting or pandering to my love of chocolate. I'm joining Chocolates Anonymous as I post.
> 
> Dez


There you go!


----------



## Inamuddle

Hello...I must apologise for not posting for a couple of weeks, it was so difficult once I stopped to come back here and post. I don't really want to explain, and really do not want advice but I felt even worse when the shops reopened and I would of (in my previous life) been going back to work. Instead I just felt pointless. 
So my BS was 8 this morning, I have managed in the last couple of weeks to have some low readings. Last lot of blood tests show that my HBAC is down by 20, and although still higher than most peoples it is an improvement.

On the positive side I have been looking after my granddaughter a few times during the holidays and yesterday we took her for a very windy walk on the beach. She is now 6 and has lost all her front teeth in quick succession. I did go to the shops to buy her some leggings but she is so tall that I had to buy age 9.


----------



## adrian1der

SueEK said:


> By the way how huge is your garden if it takes 3 hours to mow it, you need a sit and ride I think lol x


Three hours is with a ride on!


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Three hours is with a ride on!


Goodness me you must live in a park- how lovely, we will all come and visit for a bbq in the summer, we could easily socially distance lol x


----------



## SueEK

Inamuddle said:


> Hello...I must apologise for not posting for a couple of weeks, it was so difficult once I stopped to come back here and post. I don't really want to explain, and really do not want advice but I felt even worse when the shops reopened and I would of (in my previous life) been going back to work. Instead I just felt pointless.
> So my BS was 8 this morning, I have managed in the last couple of weeks to have some low readings. Last lot of blood tests show that my HBAC is down by 20, and although still higher than most peoples it is an improvement.
> 
> On the positive side I have been looking after my granddaughter a few times during the holidays and yesterday we took her for a very windy walk on the beach. She is now 6 and has lost all her front teeth in quick succession. I did go to the shops to buy her some leggings but she is so tall that I had to buy age 9.


No need for explanations, we are all who we are. Just nice to see you back xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Inamuddle 
Good to see you back and to hear that you have had a fantastic reduction in your HbA1c. A drop of 20 is fantastic and to be honest, any more might be detrimental to your health. Slow and steady improvement is the name of the game. So pleased to hear you have had some better results whilst you have been absent but would have loved to congratulate you on them if you had been here reporting them at the time. I know life gets in the way sometimes or we need a break from social media every now and then, but really pleased to hear from you and that things are going better for you and that you spent some lovely time with your granddaughter at the beach. I am sure you will both treasure those fond memories  X


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - a wet and stormy night and a 3.9


----------



## Lanny

04:26 BS 5.7  SO NICE to be back in the 5’s again! Lasted until just after 21:30 last night: was pretty out of it actually by 17:03, looked at the clock, but, knew LR was coming up at 18:00; tried to stay awake & ended up getting wired on adrenaline by the time LR went in & took another 3.5 hours to nod off!

Got a phone call from prescriptions department at my health centre yesterday about the over ordering of LR & was asked for my doses as their records must be from AGES ago saying I use 72 units a day: I hover between 156 & 160 units a day which breaks down to 78 each dose or sometimes 80, or even more, when under the weather; said my prescription is on hold until she checks that with the hospital doctor!  It leaves me wondering don’t they ever read my constant dosage updates I keep putting on my order form? I told her I’ve only got 3 pens left & that’s only about 5 days worth as each pen only gives me 3 doses with a bit leftover! She said she’d call me when things are checked & I can get my insulin! It had better be soon & I’m quite worried about it! I tried stocking up after that faulty box incident but, had quite a fight on my hands over it: now know why; I think their records of my dosages were from a few years ago as I’ve been under the hospital team since 2015! I’ve already noticed a disconnect between my health centre & the hospital before in regards to blood tests: presumably why I needed to go up to the hospital for those bloods before my last review! I’m going to be an anxious wreck until I get that insulin!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! JUST about my usual  for you lovely lot but, a Gritted Teeth in anxiety emoji for me!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.2 for me flat line of 4.5 all night I’m happy with that xx


----------



## SueEK

@Freddie1966 congrats on your HS
@Lanny hope they get your prescription sorted pronto, you shouldn’t have to have that worry x
Spoke to @Kaylz yesterday and she is fine, just taking a little break xx
Morning all, 6.9 today after a mad day at work, you certainly pay for having time off!! New lady coming in for some training today, hope I don’t scare her away lol.
Had grandchildren after work as daughter back to work, was lovely, they’re so good.
Other grandson after work today, no rest for the wicked.
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.2 for me flat line of 4.5 all night I’m happy with that xx


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.8 here. After a few days of lovely weather it’s overcast.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @Freddie1966 on your House Special


----------



## Gwynn

A near miss for me this morning 5.1

I should have been nick named 'near miss'. There are so many instances in my life where I have litterally just missed oblivion, from walking past the Birmingham rotunda pub bombing about one minute before it went off, to a near miss air crash on landing at Karachi airport many years ago where another 747 had got stuck on the runway with wheels/brakes on fire, to a fast car out of control on a main road just missing me as I walked along the pavement, to a dreadful hotel fire in Spain, to just missing being run over by a bread delivery lorry when I fell off my motorbike in the rain on a level crossing, to a brain tumour, etc etc.

So I tread very carefully now....


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Tuesday 7.0 (I’d prefer to be in the 6 or 5’s) but 7.0 it is


----------



## freesia

Morning. A bewildering 10.8 for me. Yesterday had a good waking level but needed corrections at lunch, mid afternoon and tea despite not eating anything different or more and level of activity at work even busier than a usual Monday. Back down in range by bed but libre shows a steady rise through the night again. Just feel tired with it all now 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checking in to say I’m still alive lol
And still waiting for test strips… 
Planted up a lovely window box yesterday and then noticed that three plants in the balcony have not survived the start of spring and need replacing so, as I’m not working, I’m going to walk the 11 miles or so to my fav nursery and buy some replacements (I won’t walk back!).

Hope everyone is fine and dandy.


----------



## Clifton

Good morning and a 5.3 for me this Tuesday. Had a very late night prepping for today so the score on the finger jabbing is a nice bonus. 

Omelette and smoked salmon, coffee and berries for breakkie before another day rolls onwards. 

I'm meeting some junior counsel later to provide a touch of mentorship al fresco over a gin and diet tonic before deciding what to do about food...either eating as Johnnie no friends or with them! 

Wishing each and everyone the finest Tuesday imaginable.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Freddie1966 congrats on your HS.
After yesterday's venture into the sixes, I'm pleased to say my reading today is 4.8. 
No naughty choccies last night.

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

7.3 this morning. Think this lantus needs to go back up a bit, I was too overexcited reducing by 10i!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

And a very good morning from a damp Cumbria, we’ve had rain! Anyhoo, budge up @Freddie1966 on the HS step I’m joining you ( congrats by the way). Nice start to the day. I’m walking into town later this morning to meet daughter number three and baby Zara. Mummy getting her first post baby and lockdown haircut. She may be a while, she has very thick hair! Zara and I will wander around the town, I don’t think I’ll be attempting to do any going into shops with a pram, I’m well out of practice.
@Michael12421 and what is the weather like over there in Spain? 
@Clifton stay away from the day rolls! 

Well, once you’ve picked your selves off the floor after my hilarious jokes, have a terrific Tuesday. Four more sleeps!


----------



## Clifton

Is that Master of the Rolls?  

Enjoy the city and family day!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Just checking in to say I’m still alive lol
> And still waiting for test strips…
> Planted up a lovely window box yesterday and then noticed that three plants in the balcony have not survived the start of spring and need replacing so, as I’m not working, I’m going to walk the 11 miles or so to my fav nursery and buy some replacements (I won’t walk back!).
> 
> Hope everyone is fine and dandy.


That must be a great nursery! Enjoy and hope the sun shines


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Mummy getting her first post baby and lockdown haircut.


Ah yes I forgot. Yesterday I had my first haircut since before Christmas. I stopped off at the first Turkish barber on Bangor High Street without a queue. I guess the reason there was a queue of one (me) is that it was a bish bosh bash haircut. The fastest haircut I’ve had since our army barber nearly 50 years ago. He’d say, “What’s under your beret is yours. The rest is mine!” So once a week on a Friday it was a very speedy short back & sides - how much hair can you grow in a week?


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations @eggyg on your House Special!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. 
8.4 for me today. Spent the evening hovering in the high 3s...thought a couple of sons Lindt chocs would do the trick, but they didn’t, so more unwanted snacking until I got up to 6 to go to bed....I was fully expecting all the extras to kick in during the night, but amazed to see I toddled along at 6 until about 6.30 this morning.

Warmer weather tweaks to be started I think.

@ColinUK I would love to live an 11 minute walk from a nursery, how lovely. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Lisa66 said:


> Morning all.
> 8.4 for me today. Spent the evening hovering in the high 3s...thought a couple of sons Lindt chocs would do the trick, but they didn’t, so more unwanted snacking until I got up to 6 to go to bed....I was fully expecting all the extras to kick in during the night, but amazed to see I toddled along at 6 until about 6.30 this morning.
> 
> Warmer weather tweaks to be started I think.
> 
> @ColinUK I would love to live an 11 minute walk from a nursery, how lovely.
> 
> Have a good day all.


11 miles away!!


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> That must be a great nursery! Enjoy and hope the sun shines


It’s got some spectacular things there and it’s incredibly good value. 
It also happens to be surrounded by other specialist nurseries and a rather lovely pub!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and either 5.7, 5.9 or 6.4 depending on which waking up you count.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Clifton

As an aside: 

Nursing my coffee in a cold outside wind, another QC just sidled beside me and said, "I hear you're Type 2 Diabetic - so am I. What was your fasting sugar level this morning?" !!!

This adds to the other side in my case being represented by a T1D, the Judge a T2D and my old friend and colleague who I met let week recently diagnosed a T2D...

If this mirrors wider society, the NHS needs to be better prepared given the patchy standard of care of which  I'm becoming more and more aware - although I am one of the luckier ones with a fine GP practice.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Off to a couple of National Trust parks and gardens today, so of course it’s cloudy, after a week of unbroken sunshine. That’s the problem with having to prebook stuff, you can’t just seize the moment.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> It’s got some spectacular things there and it’s incredibly good value.
> It also happens to be surrounded by other specialist nurseries and a rather lovely pub!


All sound brill. Enjoy the liquid refreshment after your trek!


----------



## Clifton

I'm sure it'll be super. It's only liquid sunshine anyway - as the saying goes from Jamaica! Have fun. 


Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. Off to a couple of National Trust parks and gardens today, so of course it’s cloudy, after a week of unbroken sunshine. That’s the problem with having to prebook stuff, you can’t just seize the moment.


----------



## Robin

Clifton said:


> I'm sure it'll be super. It's only liquid sunshine anyway - as the saying goes from Jamaica! Have fun.


It does rather ruin the view of the Chilterns, though. I mean, I live in the Cotswolds, so we are spoilt for hills, but I do like to go and admire someone else's occasionally.


----------



## Lisa66

ColinUK said:


> 11 miles away!!


Ha ha, looks like I should wear my reading specs more often , I wonder what else I’ve misread this morning.

Ah in which case we have several closer to home. I was imagining one of those lovely little london garden places secretly tucked away...also a bit of daydreaming on my part I think. Anyway, have a lovely peruse.


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Freddie1966  and @eggyg on your House Specials


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 12.2 for me and went to bed on 10.4 so can only assume I have been in double figures all night and I can assure you Dez there was no chocolate involved whatsoever, more's the pity! All very low carb.... not really complaining as it was delicious and I had cheese for afters and 2 naughty G&(slimline)Ts to wash it down..... so much for alcohol switching my liver off!

The last 3 nights I have gone to bed on 11.0 9.8 and 10.4 and woken up on 13.2 4.2 (with a 2.9 hypo) and 12.2 Same level of exercise each day. Only thing I didn't do was bolus for my protein last night because of the previous night's hypo I was relying on the protein to prevent that.... and it did!. I would just like to say that I had 2 small but thick slices of home cooked ham not half a pig!!

@Freddie1966 and @eggyg Congratulations to you both on your House Specials. Well done! Nice to see some insulin dependents getting them for a change!


----------



## Lisa66

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. Off to a couple of National Trust parks and gardens today, so of course it’s cloudy, after a week of unbroken sunshine. That’s the problem with having to prebook stuff, you can’t just seize the moment.


I know exactly what you mean. We’re dithering about 2 or 3 places at the moment. Hopefully the clouds will clear by the time you get where you’re going. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Spozkins

@Lanny hope you get those prescriptions  soon! They can't really let you go without though so in the worst case scenario if you run out I think theyd be obliged to hand some over.

Morning, a 7.1 for me. Woke feeling a bit sad - forgot to turn up volume for a gp call and missed it this morning on top of the feelings from laser treatment. The specialist was incredibly insightful, upbeat and supportive and reassured me that it just got worse before it will get better and in the long term my improved control should make a difference. Its just hard not to constantly notice small patches of vision are completely different, even if beforehand they were bad vision. I know I will get used to it and its a good reminder as to why I'm making the effort to change my ways. So very grateful to the Dr though, I think I will write a letter to the hospital thanking him.

A somewhat busy day today before returning to work tomorrow so I'm out. Wishing you all a lovely day and good BG.


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.7 for me at 05:59 this morning. Lot's of cloud here in West Berks although I have my legs out again. We're forecast showers tonight and tomorrow so doubtless the grass will shoot up again. On a brighter note the Wisteria is full of buds so hopefully we will get a good show this year.


----------



## adrian1der

And belated congrats to @Freddie1966 and @eggyg on the House Specials. I made a note and then forgot


----------



## Clifton

Robin said:


> It does rather ruin the view of the Chilterns, though. I mean, I live in the Cotswolds, so we are spoilt for hills, but I do like to go and admire someone else's occasionally


Enjoy! Love your part of the world too, especially as my in-laws are in Stow-on-the-Wold!


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> 11 miles away!!


I’d walk 500 miles……


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and I'm knackered after mad day at work but sad because lots of the meds delivery's were end of life meds I have never delivered so many since doing this so didn't finish until 8pm. When I have a down day I always remind myself that I always have the next day to enjoy   .


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> @Michael12421 and what is the weather like over there in Spain?


Well I can only speak for my part of Spain.  The first 2 weeks of April were sunshine and warmth. Since then it has been storms and rain.  That is April for you but still no snow on the mountains to the south of me.


----------



## Yendor

My pre breakfast readings are usually in the 8s and oddly, after my nib oatmeal porridge, it drops to the low 7s. I gave up the Metformin a month ago. I hope these are acceptable levels.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, a much better 4.8 for me today.


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> On a brighter note the Wisteria is full of buds so hopefully we will get a good show this year.


This is one of my favourite's it's a beautiful plant also the Magnolias are out where I live they seem to do well here but a few doors up a Wisteria covers the whole front of ahouse and it's stunning.


----------



## adrian1der

Maca44 said:


> This is one of my favourite's it's a beautiful plant also the Magnolias are out where I live they seem to do well here but a few doors up a Wisteria covers the whole front of ahouse and it's stunning.


When ours comes into flower I'll post a picture


----------



## MAC2020

Congrats to @eggyg and @Freddie1966.

My high score was a disappointment 5.6 this morning, far from a HS and way off from the 4s I’m aiming for. Nevermind, there’s always room for improvement.

I tried to grow and train wisteria in my garden. Took me 10 years but still wasn’t as exceptional and plentiful as others I’ve seen locally, too much greenery and not enough flowers. It’s all in the pruning I’m told. So for now I’ll have to rely on the wisteria, magnolia and other floral displays at Kew and of course the tulips at Keukenhof (when allowed).


----------



## RirisR

7.2 for me this am out in the garden later its sunny but a little chilly here 
have a nice day all


----------



## Inamuddle

Wow I woke with a 5 this morning, not sure why its so low as I went to bed quite high. Thank you Barbara for your kind words. Sun is shining in Devon and for once its not windy. Have a good day x


----------



## ColinUK

Cramp 7 and a bit miles in wasn’t what I’d hoped for today. But still got to see two kestrels.


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> Wow I woke with a 5 this morning, not sure why its so low as I went to bed quite high. Thank you Barbara for your kind words. Sun is shining in Devon and for once its not windy. Have a good day x


Congratulations! I think that is your best reading since you started posting isn't it. Sometimes you just have to hang in there until things settle down and come right..... at least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## rebrascora

@colin Hope you managed to hobble to the nearest establishment to rehydrate as I believe that can help with cramp.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.4 @ 8.24 paid £16 for psyllium husks and it's foul, but don't want to waste all that money! 

@MAC2020 my sister has green fingers, her Wistaria flowered abundantly the very first year and almost took over the garden. Some peoples can just grow stuff! A lot of it might be luck I think. That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i think the DF has been visiting us. Yesterday i needed a few corrections to bring levels down and its the same today. I needed a correction with breakfast but it didn't work so had another 3.5 hours later. By lunch it had only just dipped into the high 9s but didnt correct again as it had only been 2 hrs since the correction and i knew i was going to be really active this afternoon. Checked mid afternoon to find it had gone up again!! Have just had another correction. I've no idea what is going on atm. Very fed up.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Cramp 7 and a bit miles in wasn’t what I’d hoped for today. But still got to see two kestrels.


Hot Bath. One handful of powered ginger and similar amount of sea salt. Soak for 15 mins. Kestrels - how fabulous!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Cramp 7 and a bit miles in wasn’t what I’d hoped for today. But still got to see two kestrels.


Hot Bath. One handful of powered ginger and similar amount of sea salt. Soak for 15 mins. Kestrels - how fabulous!


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Hot Bath. One handful of powered ginger and similar amount of sea salt. Soak for 15 mins. Kestrels - how fabulous!


How do you manage to persuade the kestrels to get into the bath though?


----------



## ColinUK

Invite arrived a few minutes ago to book my second COVID jab. 

Booked for tomorrow!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> How do you manage to persuade the kestrels to get into the bath though?


Bill Oddie warbling tape and a vole on the window sill? Might be worth a try!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Invite arrived a few minutes ago to book my second COVID jab.
> 
> Booked for tomorrow!


Good news. Hope it goes well.


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Bill Oddie warbling tape and a vole on the window sill? Might be worth a try!


A vole instead of a loofah might be interesting lol


----------



## Clifton

freesia said:


> @rebrascora i think the DF has been visiting us. Yesterday i needed a few corrections to bring levels down and its the same today. I needed a correction with breakfast but it didn't work so had another 3.5 hours later. By lunch it had only just dipped into the high 9s but didnt correct again as it had only been 2 hrs since the correction and i knew i was going to be really active this afternoon. Checked mid afternoon to find it had gone up again!! Have just had another correction. I've no idea what is going on atm. Very fed up.


T1D is a very complex beast I am very quickly beginning to realise. Hats off to all you guys.  I hope you're going to have a pleasant evening and good rest too.


----------



## rebrascora

I am having a repeat of last night with the same food... and drink (hic)...  more or less same BG starting point (low 4s no bolus) and same basal insulin dose this morning and we will see what happens. I have had the same amount of exercise today so the only difference is that I am eating earlier tonight because I am having leftovers so no prep involved, just a quick reheat.... I love leftovers!! I am actually enjoying my dinner even more tonight because I haven't had to spend any time cooking and just feeling very relaxed.... well I am 1.25 home poured (read double/maybe treble) G&Ts down already and rather enjoying my experiment! Looks like it will be a dry weekend for me as already used up my weekly allowance!

@freesia  Maybe I need to pour the DF a glass of sherry and leave it with a mince pie or something, to see if I can turn her into Santa Claus.... Kind of get her into the party spirit instead of treating her like an outcast! Will let you know how that goes in the morning when I get my waking reading0, although I am going to struggle to source a mince pie at this time of year!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 6.0


Inamuddle said:


> Hello...I must apologise for not posting for a couple of weeks, it was so difficult once I stopped to come back here and post. I don't really want to explain, and really do not want advice but I felt even worse when the shops reopened and I would of (in my previous life) been going back to work. Instead I just felt pointless.
> So my BS was 8 this morning, I have managed in the last couple of weeks to have some low readings. Last lot of blood tests show that my HBAC is down by 20, and although still higher than most peoples it is an improvement.
> 
> On the positive side I have been looking after my granddaughter a few times during the holidays and yesterday we took her for a very windy walk on the beach. She is now 6 and has lost all her front teeth in quick succession. I did go to the shops to buy her some leggings but she is so tall that I had to buy age 9.


Hi my dear girl good to see you posting, we missed you, don`t forget the PM button its good to talk.

Good evening folks AWOL again but the sun keeps shining, 4.7 and growing the dreadlocks mon,
body has turned very dark skinned but baby oil keeps it moisturised.

Congratulations to @eggyg & @Freddie1966 on HS.

Missed you folks but sunbed takes control with some fruit juice as an additive (HIC).

Take care stay safe folks, don`t forget don`t let the bird of paradise crap on your birthday cake.

Nice comment Barbara don`t forget the R&C.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> I am going to struggle to source a mince pie at this time of year!


Look for a box of Mr Kipling mince pies. They, like all the cakes, have a long shelf life thanks to the spades of sugar


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Maybe I need to pour the DF a glass of sherry and leave it with a mince pie or something, to see if I can turn her into Santa Claus.... Kind of get her into the party spirit instead of treating her like an outcast!


Oh please do lol! Leave her a G&T she might get a bit tipsy and wander off to sleep it off. Good luck with the experiment!

Just had a thought...my next sensor is a Libre 2. If these levels carry on, there'll be alarms going off all day in class!!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Oh please do lol! Leave her a G&T she might get a bit tipsy and wander off to sleep it off. Good luck with the experiment!
> 
> Just had a thought...my next sensor is a Libre 2. If these levels carry on, there'll be alarms going off all day in class!!


Make sure you have sound ON not just vibrate. Sound will cause the most distraction!!!!!  Always a good thing in a class of kids cause a bit of chaos I say! We had to stop on line lesson today as there was an intermittent buzzing noise that was irritating the hell out of me. I couldn’t workout what it was. Their end? My end? Outside?  There was a muffled is it you Miss relayed via the teacher in the room over the wonders of the internet  - it was! Finger check and jelly babies sort.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 4.5 for me. Nearly half way through the week with a long weekend to look forward to xx


----------



## Lanny

04:30 BS 4.9 Eek! But, I feel alright & it’s ONLY JUST in the 4’s!  A good thing that I’ve already got salmon paste sandwiches already made in a clip seal bag on my dresser table as I made 2 before bed last night & only ate one: asda shopping came & no “Kingsmill No Crusts” & gave me “Hovis” full loaf with crusts! So, I’ll munch that right after I finish posting!

Weellll! There was QUITE a flurry of phone calls to me yesterday as my health centre’s prescriptions manager obviously contacted my hospital team doctor & DSN. Got a call from my DSN first to double check my dosages & my blood sugar readings & she suggested maybe talking to the doctor about switching me to a more powerful type of basal insulin & I’ve forgotten now the name of it.  Then, later got another call from her, DSN, saying the doctor is pretty happy with things are they are as I’m pretty settled now & Hba1c had gone down a bit! She said she’d contacted my health centre about my dosages & would get my insulin ok now! So, I’ll call at 9am my chemist to deliver it to me today! Phew!  for a relieved emoji with a little drop of sweat over one eye!

Another early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! With my usual, fully enthusiastic 

Going to munch the other salmon paste sandwich now with NR -2 units as I think my usual dose, last night, for one, as opposed to two, has sent me a bit lower than I like: don’t like waking in the 4’s!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations on the HS @Michael12421!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Michael12421


----------



## Maca44

3.9 and I hate to say I'm looking forward to some rain as I have put too much feed & weed granules on the lawn thanks to a faulty cheap spreader which had a broken adjuster so what I thought was number 5 was full on at 10 so burnt the lawn need rain to wash it away.
Just off for a run on the treadmill so will pretend I'm running on the beach with Pamela Anderson (When she was young) and I was young otherwise it sounds creepy   .


----------



## SueEK

6.7 for me today. Trouble getting out of bed this morning. Last day thank goodness. New lady had some training yesterday and she seems savvy so hopefully will be okay. Had second grandson yesterday after work who is such a delight but OMG can he talk and bounces all over the place, have to laugh, he exhausts me.  Better dash.
@Michael12421 congrats on the HS.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## ColinUK

Very poor sleep last night. Went to bed at midnight and basically awake since 2am. 
Tested and returned a 7. 
Ate nothing carby yesterday so think it’s probably to do with a mix of exercise, stress, sleeplessness. 
Expecting it to be high tomorrow after my trip this afternoon for my second COVID vaccination.


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with the second jab today @ColinUK & hope it’s not too bad!


----------



## HenryBennett

6.3 for me this morning. I bit higher than I’m happy with.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Gwynn

Another near miss for me 5.1 at 6am this morning.

Good morning everyone. I may go for a walk later on if it warms up. I hope my wife will come with me. It does us both good.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 3.9 for me, a complete turnaround. Probably stress about my day today. Will see 

@Bexlee will definitely have alarm on. Will be surprising what the kids say 
@Michael12421 congrats on the HS


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Very poor sleep last night. Went to bed at midnight and basically awake since 2am.
> Tested and returned a 7.
> Ate nothing carby yesterday so think it’s probably to do with a mix of exercise, stress, sleeplessness.
> Expecting it to be high tomorrow after my trip this afternoon for my second COVID vaccination.


All the best for the jab...


----------



## Clifton

Good morning all. I came in on my second ever 5.2mmol at 0615 this morning. Dinner last night was salmon, greens and salad followed by raspberries and greek yoghurt. One very small glass of red wine followed by copious amounts of fizzy water.

Big day at work so have been prepping up until 2300 and felt stressed so the BG result is a surprise -  not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way! 

Just checking some notes over a breakfast of kippers and poached eggs with spinach no less. 

Facetime with home complete, coffee being sunk and wishing you all a fabulous midweek Wednesday!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 7.8 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Clifton


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a one oatcake would have done the trick 8.4 for me.

Let's see what the day throws at us.

Have the best you can everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning on a Wet Wednesday 
bit of a High 8.0 on waking today


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I called a halt to my experiment at 2.15am when I had a reading of 11.3. Injected 2 units of Fiasp and was still 8.3 when I woke up at 7am, so despite my exercise yesterday which normally lowers my levels, that meal was still releasing glucose this morning and clearly needs insulin but would probably benefit from 2 -3 units of Levemir rather than bolus insulin. Will try that next time! Two consistent results in a row so either the DF accepted my placating glass of sherry or she has been visiting someone else causing mischief...... Clearly not @Michael12421 who got a "Sooper Dooper" House Special. I wanted to give that half a dozen likes because I know how rare that is for you! So pleased. Hope it brightened your day... it did mine!
Congrats also to @Clifton on your second HS in 3 days isn't it! Makes you jealous when these Type 2s make it look so easy! Don't at all begrudge you it though.... You are doing great!

@Lanny So pleased you got your Levemir prescription sorted. I can imagine that must have caused a lot of stress. Out of curiosity, was it Toujeo they suggested?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Had a lovely day out yesterday, but did a couple of short but steep walks at pace up to see a couple of monuments (and to admire the view from the top). So late afternoon back home I had one of those stubborn hypos that you just can’t resist over treating, followed by spag bol which I bolused for, but my BG never left the 6s...until bedtime when it was steadily climbing. Gave myself a one unit correction dose, and by 4am it had levelled off, but still in the 9s. So I did another unit correction, and ended up in the 6s this morning. Odd that an excess of fast acting carbs taken at 5pm didn’t show up in my system til midnight!

Congrats on the HS, @Michael12421 and @Clifton !

She was visiting me last night, @rebrascora !


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 5.2 here.


----------



## rebrascora

WooHoo!! A trio of HSs today and another Type 1 getting in on the act! Love it! Many congratulations @Spozkins


----------



## Michael12421

@Clifton  and @Spozkins Congratulations congratuclations on the HS's.
Mine today was the first for 1 year and 16 days!


----------



## Lanny

Wow! It’s raining House Specials today!  Congratulations on your HS too @Spozkins


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> So pleased you got your Levemir prescription sorted. I can imagine that must have caused a lot of stress. Out of curiosity, was it Toujeo they suggested?


No p, definitely not that one! Something like something toza maybe victoza?


----------



## Robin

Ooh,and @Spozkins !


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Really sorry to read that you are still struggling still particularly with sleep as that impacts everything. 
I also have my second AZ jab today. I've got no worries about the injection itself but I have a gut feeling the last one may have triggered my immune system to target the few remaining beta cells that I may or may not have, as my insulin requirements have stepped up since then, just like they did when my honey moon period came to an end. Just hoping I don't end up needing more insulin still.


----------



## EllsBells

I feel left out with a 5.4 this morning.  It's my first sub-6 reading in over a week as I fell off the wagon somewhat, so not repining too much.

Congrats on you HSs guys!


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Hurrah! At last! Very many congratulations Michael.


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Good morning all. I came in on my second ever 5.2mmol at 0615 this morning. Dinner last night was salmon, greens and salad followed by raspberries and greek yoghurt. One very small glass of red wine followed by copious amounts of fizzy water.
> 
> Big day at work so have been prepping up until 2300 and felt stressed so the BG result is a surprise -  not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way!
> 
> Just checking some notes over a breakfast of kippers and poached eggs with spinach no less.
> 
> Facetime with home complete, coffee being sunk and wishing you all a fabulous midweek Wednesday!


Do you want be to nip in on my way to Arran on Saturday? I can be quite scary when I want to be, ( all 5 ft 2 ins of me). Any particular threats you want me to administer? Or just a good old fashioned beating to warn him? I’m easy! 
Oh, and congrats on your HS.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Do you want be to nip in on my way to Arran on Saturday? I can be quite scary when I want to be, ( all 5 ft 2 ins of me). Any particular threats you want me to administer? Or just a good old fashioned beating to warn him? I’m easy!


He lives in Carlisle....so a wee chat might be very handy!  He's only 2 years older than me!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2. I’m late as got distracted with doing my first lateral flow test. The Scottish islands are asking ( it’s not compulsory) for all visitors to test three days before their arrival day and on the day you arrive. Luckily, we were both negative. Phew! I didn’t find it very pleasant, very weak gag reflex! I’m fine someone else’s doing these things, I’ve had more endoscopies than I can remember, I’ve had tubes up my nose and into my stomach but could I heck run that swab over my tonsils! It’s fine though, you can use both nostrils instead.

Fimgers crossed for Saturday’s tests, that’s us staying in until we leave!

Have a wunderbar Wednesday. @ColinUK good luck with jab, I was fine after my second.


----------



## Clifton

Case adjourned. Appendicitis overnight and in hospital - not the other side's representation  nor the Judge...so...that's put the whole schedule into a right old mess. I'm in another case  later next week...

Discussion with the Judge and other side in one hour...

Wonder what my BG looks like now after the settled 5.2 of three hours ago...

I'll head home later - one whole day early!


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.2. I’m late as got distracted with doing my first lateral flow test. The Scottish islands are asking ( it’s not compulsory) for all visitors to test three days before their arrival day and on the day you arrive. Luckily, we were both negative. Phew! I didn’t find it very pleasant, very weak gag reflex! I’m fine someone else’s doing these things, I’ve had more endoscopies than I can remember, I’ve had tubes up my nose and into my stomach but could I heck run that swab over my tonsils! It’s fine though, you can use both nostrils instead.
> 
> Fimgers crossed for Saturday’s tests, that’s us staying in until we leave!
> 
> Have a wunderbar Wednesday. @ColinUK good luck with jab, I was fine after my second.


Glad it's all working out! And you'll have a fabulous time!


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> He lives in Carlisle....so a wee chat might be very handy!  He's only 2 years older than me!


Leave it with me. I will organise a BBQ with the OCG down at MFI ASAP! We’ll take it from there. 24 hour surveillance starts now. I’ve organised a AFO, ARU and a UCO. If he’s a bent boyfriend, Mary, Joseph and Jesus and the wee donkey, we’ll soon find out!


----------



## Clifton

EllsBells said:


> I feel left out with a 5.4 this morning.  It's my first sub-6 reading in over a week as I fell off the wagon somewhat, so not repining too much.
> 
> Congrats on you HSs guys!


It's only decimal 2...kudos to you as well!


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Leave it with me. I will organise a BBQ with the OCG down at MFI ASAP! We’ll take it from there. 24 hour surveillance starts now. I’ve organised a AFO, ARU and a UCO. If he’s a bent boyfriend, Mary, Joseph and Jesus and the wee donkey, we’ll soon find out!


Thanks! My brother teaches at Lancaster Uni- he will join in as he's closer!

Kids just messaged me, "Dad, why has granny caught a boy toy"?  I'm keeping that one!


----------



## Clifton

Michael12421 said:


> @Clifton  and @Spozkins Congratulations congratuclations on the HS's.
> Mine today was the first for 1 year and 16 days!


Great stuff @Michael12421 !


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Well, I called a halt to my experiment at 2.15am when I had a reading of 11.3. Injected 2 units of Fiasp and was still 8.3 when I woke up at 7am, so despite my exercise yesterday which normally lowers my levels, that meal was still releasing glucose this morning and clearly needs insulin but would probably benefit from 2 -3 units of Levemir rather than bolus insulin. Will try that next time! Two consistent results in a row so either the DF accepted my placating glass of sherry or she has been visiting someone else causing mischief...... Clearly not @Michael12421 who got a "Sooper Dooper" House Special. I wanted to give that half a dozen likes because I know how rare that is for you! So pleased. Hope it brightened your day... it did mine!
> Congrats also to @Clifton on your second HS in 3 days isn't it! Makes you jealous when these Type 2s make it look so easy! Don't at all begrudge you it though.... You are doing great!
> 
> @Lanny So pleased you got your Levemir prescription sorted. I can imagine that must have caused a lot of stress. Out of curiosity, was it Toujeo they suggested?


Good luck with your second jab today!


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> Morning, 5.2 here.


Congratulations on your HS!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK Really sorry to read that you are still struggling still particularly with sleep as that impacts everything.
> I also have my second AZ jab today. I've got no worries about the injection itself but I have a gut feeling the last one may have triggered my immune system to target the few remaining beta cells that I may or may not have, as my insulin requirements have stepped up since then, just like they did when my honey moon period came to an end. Just hoping I don't end up needing more insulin still.


I’ll be getting a second Pfizer and I’m bracing myself for being laid low for a day or so. 
I’ve already taken a dose of paracetamol and have time for another one before the jab itself. 
Perhaps the vaccine will knock me out and give me a decent night of kip for a change. 

There are some advantages to being up at ridiculous o’clock though. I’ve cleaned the windows front and back and have the curtains in the wash. I’ve finished planting up both window boxes and I’ve got some veggie sausages in the oven gently roasting with some mushrooms and a couple of cherry tomatoes.

Herbs downstairs (rosemary, sage, lemon thyme, thyme and savory) and upstairs savory, trailing euonymus, osteospermon (sp?), and sennita.

Also just noticed an outside tap which I’ve never seen before and it’s in just the right place to perhaps rig up an automatic drip watering system…


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to today's HS Trio -  @Michael12421,  @Clifton & @Spozkins.  

Here's me out stretching my legs in today's early morning sunshine. 
I love those elongated shadows when the sun is low on the horizon.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out!


Nothing wrong with a bit of due diligence. Be very careful if he drives a Morgan - probably best to frighten him off


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to our trio of HSers this morning. @Michael12421 @Clifton and @Spozkins - very well done!

A 5.8 for me at 05:41 this morning. Grey and miserable here in West Berks this morning.

Was meant to have a call at 09:30 this morning but at 09:29 it got pushed back to next week.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> I’ve already taken a dose of paracetamol and have time for another one before the jab itself.


We‘re all different but I was advised not to take any paracetamol before the jab but to take it a little while after. I was worried about the second jab but had only a mildly sore arm and no worse than the first.


----------



## ColinUK

HenryBennett said:


> We‘re all different but I was advised not to take any paracetamol before the jab but to take it a little while after. I was worried about the second jab but had only a mildly sore arm and no worse than the first.


How odd. I was told to take it beforehand
Ibuprofen and aspirin beforehand are not suggested though. 

I’ll split the difference and not have another dose until afterwards if necessary.


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> How odd. I was told to take it beforehand!


It is odd and who knows best. I did a Google search just now and on balance the advice is to take it after and generally only if you have a headache.


----------



## Spozkins

Thank you, thank you  all.... would also like to thank my mum, my loved ones, this forum for their support...

But seriously it's all a bit pot luck isn't it?  I'm happy to have some normal figures though. On that note I'm wishing you all a fab day. I'm off to take my niece  for a hospital appointment after walking to work this morning only to be sent away for going in on the wrong day!  D'oh.


----------



## Lanny

Spozkins said:


> Thank you, thank you  all.... would also like to thank my mum, my loved ones, this forum for their support...
> 
> But seriously it's all a bit pot luck isn't it?  I'm happy to have some normal figures though. On that note I'm wishing you all a fab day. I'm off to take my niece  for a hospital appointment after walking to work this morning only to be sent away for going in on the wrong day!  D'oh.


 My mum was once a week late for a hospital scan because she’d lost the letter & remembered the wrong week, day of the week & time was correct! I went with her & she was kept waiting for over an hour & when we went in they told us her appointment was the week before & they squeezed her into the day’s schedule!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Anitram


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats on the many HS’s today!


----------



## Michael12421

Congratulations @Anitram


----------



## ColinUK

So something’s awry. 
Didn’t eat the sausages etc but just had an egg. 
BG now 8.0 ffs


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 7 after an amazing 18.7 at bed time, dunno.

A quadruple HS so far @Michael12421, @Clifton, @Spozkins, @Anitram well done folks. 

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Congrats on the HS @Michael12421, @Clifton and @Spozkins. Mind if I join you...???
> View attachment 16848
> @ColinUK - I've not had any reaction to my second AZ jab so far, unlike the first one which left me feeling a little under the weather for a few days and pushed my levels up for a while.
> 
> Cold and dull here so far today and haven't seen the sun at all yet.
> 
> Martin


Congratulations @Anitram on the HS. They’re a bit common today I must say! I too was fine after my second AZ, unlike the first.


----------



## SueEK

Clifton said:


> He lives in Carlisle....so a wee chat might be very handy!  He's only 2 years older than me!


My stepdad was 14 years younger than my mum and one year younger than my husband. Didn’t like him when mum was alive, don’t like him now. Only keep in contact because of my half sister. Families are funny things!!


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of due diligence. Be very careful if he drives a Morgan - probably best to frighten him off


Apparently it's a black Mercedes S Class. 
Hope he doesn't come from Palermo originally...

My BG after my 5.2 on awakening is now 6.9!


----------



## EllsBells

Clifton said:


> Apparently it's a black Mercedes S Class.
> Hope he doesn't come from Palermo originally...
> 
> My BG after my 5.2 on awakening is now 6.9!


Surely the issue is if he aspires to driving a morgan?!


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all, 7.6 @ 10.11 as it was a bit hectic, not a true reading as up mostly all night. 

I'm feeling fearful due to too many skyscrapers. I will never go into Manchester again, they've built even more now after that monstrosity of a Beetham Tower. I'm worried the Earth will be like a sputnik and wobble all over the place. We're gonna be unbalanced wah! Is there a name for fear of skyscrapers?


----------



## adrian1der

Google to the rescue
Batophobia (from Greek batos, meaning passable) is the *fear* of being in or close to tall *buildings*


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Families are funny things!!


Amen to that. Even the Royal Family.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Apparently it's a black Mercedes S Class.
> Hope he doesn't come from Palermo originally...


I’m guessing, but probably blacked out windows  
Check the boot for a lead helmet & cork boots.


----------



## RirisR

7.2 today on waking wish it would show a 6 at some stage
no accounting for the numbers not doing anything different
it drops during the day but waking up no chance, taking grandkids out
for a trip today take my mind off the 2nd jab of the Oxford I am due at 5.35
this evening I must admit I am a tad nervous about this with all the negative
vibes of blood clots I know, more chance of getting hit by a bus but it still
doesn't help


----------



## KARNAK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m guessing, but probably blacked out windows
> Check the boot for a lead helmet & cork boots.


Depends when it was built, a luxury car all the same when Chrysler merged with Mercedes in 1998-2007
it wasn`t so popular but from then on Mercedes AMG have had positive results in sales. Check him out @Clifton 
no harm done. No blacked out front windows allowed in the UK Henry includes NI, agree with the lead helmet
and cork boots though, anything to keep mum safe @Clifton, good man.


----------



## Ditto

adrian1der said:


> Google to the rescue
> Batophobia (from Greek batos, meaning passable) is the *fear* of being in or close to tall *buildings*


Ha! That's me then, batty.  I don't even like looking at them! :O


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Congrats on the HS @Michael12421, @Clifton and @Spozkins. Mind if I join you...???
> View attachment 16848
> @ColinUK - I've not had any reaction to my second AZ jab so far, unlike the first one which left me feeling a little under the weather for a few days and pushed my levels up for a while.
> 
> Cold and dull here so far today and haven't seen the sun at all yet.
> 
> Martin





RirisR said:


> 7.2 today on waking wish it would show a 6 at some stage
> no accounting for the numbers not doing anything different
> it drops during the day but waking up no chance, taking grandkids out
> for a trip today take my mind off the 2nd jab of the Oxford I am due at 5.35
> this evening I must admit I am a tad nervous about this with all the negative
> vibes of blood clots I know, more chance of getting hit by a bus but it still
> doesn't help


Hope it all went smoothly and you feel ok


----------



## SueEK

@Clifton hope your case when well today, am fascinated by law and medical things. I used to work for a litigation solicitor and often did briefs to counsel on A3 paper to, I think, Temple Court, so interesting. 
Sounds like you have a good work/life balance though, just need to keep your mum in order lol


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> @Clifton hope your case when well today, am fascinated by law and medical things. I used to work for a litigation solicitor and often did briefs to counsel on A3 paper to, I think, Temple Court, so interesting.
> Sounds like you have a good work/life balance though, just need to keep your mum in order lol


My mum is a law unto herself - pardon the pun! She just called me to ask how my diabetes is and reeled off a bunch of acronyms. She also did a Boris Johnson and dodged all my questions!

Counsel briefs - Temple Court Chambers perhaps?

Case today was adjourned due to illness...wreaking havoc on schedules and my blood glucose levels from 5.2 to 7.1


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> I’m guessing, but probably blacked out windows
> Check the boot for a lead helmet & cork boots.


I'll be looking for the smouldering severed horse head on the passenger seat...!


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> Leave it with me. I will organise a BBQ with the OCG down at MFI ASAP! We’ll take it from there. 24 hour surveillance starts now. I’ve organised a AFO, ARU and a UCO. If he’s a bent boyfriend, Mary, Joseph and Jesus and the wee donkey, we’ll soon find out!


Oh the Mary, Joseph, Jesus and the wee donkey really cracked me up. Hubby spat his tea out. Ted (Hastings! Although @KARNAK has some good sayings too) cracks me up - I hope he isn’t the 4th (wo)man ! Hastings not @KARNAK....before KARNAK worried ! 

Have you checked you have a tv/tv reception in Scotland! for Sunday !


----------



## Bexlee

6.4 on waking this morning 9.7! On putting feet on the floor!


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> Oh the Mary, Joseph, Jesus and the wee donkey really cracked me up. Hubby spat his tea out. Ted (Hastings! Although @KARNAK has some good sayings too) cracks me up - I hope he isn’t the 4th (wo)man ! Hastings not @KARNAK....before KARNAK worried !
> 
> Have you checked you have a tv/tv reception in Scotland! for Sunday !


It cracked us up too! When we found out the last episode was on the Sunday we were in Arran it was the first thing we said. Hope the TV reception is good. Apparently we have Wi-fi. I’m taking my iPad if we need to watch it on IPlayer.
I don’t want Ted to be H, or Kate or Steve.


----------



## Lanny

A rather late congratulations for your HS as well, @Anitram 

Wow!  That’s 4 today! I wonder what the record is for the most HS posted in one day?


----------



## Lanny

LR came & I caught up on lost sleep as I didn’t sleep much since Monday! Just up & LR went in 2 hours & 40 minutes late as my phone had died!  Plugged in to charge now & LR is in now. So, a rather bit higher 21:29 BS 8.8 but, not TOO unduly worried as it’ll do it’s thing & bring me down eventually. About to cook dinner & I know the after reading will be higher than target but, again, not unduly worried as it’ll come back into target range too eventually: might even save myself a test after & just test after 4 hours, active NR, to see where BS is at before adding any corrections?

Phew! I feel SO relieved to have that LR finally!  A Phew! emoji with a little drop of sweat over one eye!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 at 05:55 for me. Better in the 5’s than 6’s.

We’ve had some rain overnight - the best time for it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning it’s a 5 for me x


----------



## goodybags

Hi Everybody 7.5 this morning


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 and sunny this morning. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After Tuesday in the 12s all day, yesterday very low abd 3 hypos, i've woke to a 6.7. Fingers crossed for a better day today.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.9 for me today. I seemed to loiter around 10 all day yesterday, not sure why, let’s see what today brings. We’ve had some rain, but I’d really like some more...garden is very dry. 

Hope you have a better day @freesia 

Off to the dentist first thing...had new name on the reminder, so hope he’s as nice as the others.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MAC2020

SueEK said:


> My stepdad was 14 years younger than my mum and one year younger than my husband. Didn’t like him when mum was alive, don’t like him now. Only keep in contact because of my half sister. Families are funny things!!


And
@Clifton comment: "not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way!"

*Spoiler Alert! Here's the other side of the coin. *

I've often wondered why all the haters for step parents and suspicion for new partners of parents? I blame Disney myself, all those fairy tales about the wicked step-mother. Even the much loved "The Sound Of Music" had an element of step-mother hate. What's wrong with a mature adult *with all their faculties* in their latter years finding love again? With a younger or older person?  Who's to judge? Why do children believe they know better than their adult *consenting* parent? Don't people want their parent to be happy?

Why are children, themselves often grown adult children settled with families of their own so opposed to it? Would they rather their widowed or divorced parent live alone and in misery for the rest of their natural lives, while they happily live their own lives? Is it about inheritance? Surely if a parent finds company again, is happy and frees their adult children from looking after them or being carers or having their own lives interrupted, that's a good thing?

In the UK we like to use care homes for our elderly parents, but elsewhere and on the continent like Southern Europe it's not unusual to see three or four generations living under the same roof or next door to each other. Some on here live with their elderly parent, which I admire. I wish I could still live with my lovely mum, now sadly deceased. Can't have it both ways. Why can't we just be kind, supportive and loving? Just saying.


----------



## Clifton

A 5.5 this morning on finger jabbing at 0600.

Beautiful sunny morning and a jog with dog has just been completed down by the suspension bridge. Lawrence the Labrador enjoyed a sniff or 100 at the coffee shop as I sat outside reading more than enough about wallpaper gate and Boris the buffoon.  

Dinner last night was a chicken casserole and melon, creme fraîche for afters followed by a sibling chat (brother, sister) on mother's new beau. 

After the school run, off in the Morgan with my other half this morning, wrapped up as it's chilly, for a run through the highways and byways of rural Somerset, weather permitting for an al fresco bite to eat before heading into work mode for the remainder of the afternoon. 

Tonight, local charity meeting where I'm a trustee and a late dinner back at chaos towers. 

Got a text from surgery offering me a vaccine, so tomorrow I'm part of the club! 

Hope everyone has a super Thursday!


----------



## Clifton

MAC2020 said:


> And
> @Clifton comment: "not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way!"
> 
> *Spoiler Alert! Here's the other side of the coin. *
> 
> I've often wondered why all the haters for step parents and suspicion for new partners of parents? I blame Disney myself, all those fairy tales about the wicked step-mother. Even the much loved "The Sound Of Music" had an element of step-mother hate. What's wrong with a mature adult *with all their faculties* in their latter years finding love again? With a younger or older person?  Who's to judge? Why do children believe they know better than their adult *consenting* parent? Don't people want their parent to be happy?
> 
> Why are children, themselves often grown adult children settled with families of their own so opposed to it? Would they rather their widowed or divorced parent live alone and in misery for the rest of their natural lives, while they happily live their own lives? Is it about inheritance? Surely if a parent finds company again, is happy and frees their adult children from looking after them or being carers or having their own lives interrupted, that's a good thing?
> 
> In the UK we like to use care homes for our elderly parents, but elsewhere and on the continent like Southern Europe it's not unusual to see three or four generations living under the same roof or next door to each other. Some on here live with their elderly parent, which I admire. I wish I could still live with my lovely mum, now sadly deceased. Can't have it both ways. Why can't we just be kind, supportive and loving? Just saying.


No one is judging anything here, certainly not in this household. My mother is still a relatively young woman, an adult who can make her own mind up and everyone wishes her the very, very best, just as we would  anyone else in a similar situation.

However, we know of a previous circumstance which causes our collective guard to be heightened which is a natural reaction.

When we have met this person, all of us will be more settled. It's called care and loving, for the absence of any doubt whatsoever.

This can be a superficial forum beyond the serious business of diabetes management where many things can be said tongue in cheek. Which this was.

Have a good morning @MAC2020


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. I was 4.3 at 3 am, didn’t dip into the red, so not a hypo bounceback, just Dawn Phenomenon up to her old tricks making my overnight trace look like a slack washing line.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.8 here...I’ve joined you on the diabetes roller coaster @freesia. Fffflleeuurrggh, I’m fed up!

It was all go here yesterday - lots of bearded young men with big drills (one for you @KARNAK ) making lots of noise. They’re very tidy though.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Looks bright and sunny out there this morning. 4.9 BG too. My morning BGs seem to have gone down a little overall which hopefully will be good for my next HbA1c test in September.

The diabetic nurse advised me not to do any special food tests which I found very odd because I want to know if any foods adversely affect my blood Glucose levels. Well I ignored the advice but not intentionally. I have unknowingly been doing the special tests in the early afternoon since the start.

Recently I extended the special tests to include icecream, chocolate eclairs, high carb breakfast (50g),  and still nothing upsets things, which is very good.

Oh, the ice creams, so nice. I really appreciate my food now and savour each mouthful.

If I had reacted badly to any of the foods I would be cautious with those foods going forwards.

So why did they advise me not to test and find out? Odd, very odd.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> This can be a superficial forum beyond the serious business of diabetes management where many things can be said tongue in cheek.


Well said. This should be inserted in the guidelines/rules of the forum. Or add it to your signature.


----------



## Robin

Gwynn said:


> So why did they advise me not to test and find out? Odd, very odd


If they advised it, they’d have to issue test strips on prescription, and that would cost money.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Band rehearsal to look forward to this evening. Noise therapy 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Well another reading in double figures (10.4) for me despite a more significant amount of exercise yesterday, so tonight I will take a couple of units of Levemir since that is 3 high fasting readings in a row. 

I was a bit achy and shivery last night after my vaccine yesterday morning and took 2 lots of paracetamol but feel fine today and slept well. I had a bleeder when the nurse removed the needle but then I had run along to the doc's surgery to get the jab and then took a detour because I was going to be too early and didn't want to stand around in the cold, so I was rather pumped up and "glowing" by the time I sat in the chair to be jabbed. Shoulder is a bit sore but only if I press on it.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 for me, overdone the snack before bed methinks. It’s cold and frosty this morning, again! Our boiler splurted on at 6.15am! Nothing much planned apart from cleaning the house from top to bottom because we’re going away!  Last minute washing and ironing. A steak pie to be made to take with us. I’ll need a holiday after all this!  

Have a great day whatever you’re up.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 7.4 today. Off down to the caravan later this morning, dog in tow. 
@MAC2020 as regards @Clifton and his mum, it was only a bit of banter, of course everyone would wish her well and happiness but there’s certainly no harm in being cautious. We love our parents and it’s only natural to want to ensure they are not being taken advantage of.   
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Spozkins

Would you believe me if I told you....


----------



## SueEK

Spozkins said:


> Would you believe me if I told you....


2 in a row? How did you do that - well done!!


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning which I’m quite happy with post 2nd jab. 
Arm a little tender and stiff and I’m feeling a bit tired but nothing like after the first.


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> Morning all and 7.4 today. Off down to the caravan later this morning, dog in tow.
> @MAC2020 as regards @Clifton and his mum, it was only a bit of banter, of course everyone would wish her well and happiness but there’s certainly no harm in being cautious. We love our parents and it’s only natural to want to ensure they are not being taken advantage of.
> Have a good day everyone x


Absolutely! We have a guy wearing a trenchcoat and trilby lined up in deepest Cumbria to follow his every move with a vintage Leica for company  and packet of digestive biscuits for sustenance. 

Seriously, the concern, comments and funny anecdotes are appreciated. The kids in the back of the eco friendly truck and Madame at the wheel find it funny too! Always a bonus! 

Enjoy the caravan!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> 6.5 this morning which I’m quite happy with post 2nd jab.
> Arm a little tender and stiff and I’m feeling a bit tired but nothing like after the first.


Fab! That's great!


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> 2 in a row? How did you do that - well done!!


Blimey! I'd do a lottery ticket! Great news


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Well another reading in double figures (10.4) for me despite a more significant amount of exercise yesterday, so tonight I will take a couple of units of Levemir since that is 3 high fasting readings in a row.
> 
> I was a bit achy and shivery last night after my vaccine yesterday morning and took 2 lots of paracetamol but feel fine today and slept well. I had a bleeder when the nurse removed the needle but then I had run along to the doc's surgery to get the jab and then took a detour because I was going to be too early and didn't want to stand around in the cold, so I was rather pumped up and "glowing" by the time I sat in the chair to be jabbed. Shoulder is a bit sore but only if I press on it.


Hope you're feeling ok today after jab 2 - good news!


----------



## Lucyr

8.2 yesterday... 9.2 today... generally opposite of hypos since i reduced doses. Time for another increase, I’ll end up back at the dose I started with!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 Sunny so pottering in garden today now all hard work is done I love pottering it's so relaxing


----------



## Clifton

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 Sunny so pottering in garden today now all hard work is done I love pottering it's so relaxing


Enjoy! We are heading to a garden centre during our car ride  later, not sure what we can bring home in a Morgan though!


----------



## TIGGY

I  have started testing again after a long gap ....last night was 14.6
this morning was 9.1
instead of half a gliclazide doc as told me to drop metformin night 2 to 1.... and take 1 gliclazide instead of half so im trying that now as well as changing my food.


----------



## RirisR

A restless night after the 2nd jab of Oxford noticed 2 peculiar happenings 
during the night lost the feeling in the tips of the fingers in the
right hand and the right leg started to cramp up haven't had that for ages
 both OK this am, other than that just a really sore
arm and a note round neck to ""approach with caution" I feel really grumpy
 and if I had a box of chocs I'd eat the lot anyway moan over
and it is a lousy 7.6 for me this morning  have a good day all.


----------



## Maca44

Clifton said:


> Enjoy! We are heading to a garden centre during our car ride  later, not sure what we can bring home in a Morgan though!


I always find it funny when I see people with big trees sticking out the sunroof after a trip to the garden centre, I did this last year with a big Acer tree, had to lift it onto the roof and lower it down used my wife's car as I didn't want to get my car dirty  .


----------



## Maca44

TIGGY said:


> I  have started testing again after a long gap ....last night was 14.6
> this morning was 9.1
> instead of half a gliclazide doc as told me to drop metformin night 2 to 1.... and take 1 gliclazide instead of half so im trying that now as well as changing my food.


I think food/carbs is the thing that is really going to help you @TIGGY just take your time but log your carbs it's a drag I know but it will work.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS @Spozkins 

A 5.0 for me at 05:54 this morning. Scattered clouds and blue sky is a welcome change from yesterday's constant rain in West Berks. Much more pleasant letting the chickens out this morning than it was putting them to bed last night.


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> It cracked us up too! When we found out the last episode was on the Sunday we were in Arran it was the first thing we said. Hope the TV reception is good. Apparently we have Wi-fi. I’m taking my iPad if we need to watch it on IPlayer.
> I don’t want Ted to be H, or Kate or Steve.


Not very nice @eggyg but who the hells H, Kate or Steve?  


Bloden said:


> lots of bearded young men with big drills (one for you @KARNAK )


Don`t do bearded young men @Bloden but big drills is another matter.

A well earned 11.0 no Basal last night trying to get hypo awareness back so will stay higher for awhile.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Inamuddle

Well my better readings have gone as this morning I was 12 again. Off to the doctors again for an appointment with the nurse.


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations on another HS @Spozkins.


----------



## pm133

MAC2020 said:


> And
> @Clifton comment: "not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way!"
> 
> *Spoiler Alert! Here's the other side of the coin. *
> 
> I've often wondered why all the haters for step parents and suspicion for new partners of parents? I blame Disney myself, all those fairy tales about the wicked step-mother. Even the much loved "The Sound Of Music" had an element of step-mother hate. What's wrong with a mature adult *with all their faculties* in their latter years finding love again? With a younger or older person?  Who's to judge? Why do children believe they know better than their adult *consenting* parent? Don't people want their parent to be happy?
> 
> Why are children, themselves often grown adult children settled with families of their own so opposed to it? Would they rather their widowed or divorced parent live alone and in misery for the rest of their natural lives, while they happily live their own lives? Is it about inheritance? Surely if a parent finds company again, is happy and frees their adult children from looking after them or being carers or having their own lives interrupted, that's a good thing?
> 
> In the UK we like to use care homes for our elderly parents, but elsewhere and on the continent like Southern Europe it's not unusual to see three or four generations living under the same roof or next door to each other. Some on here live with their elderly parent, which I admire. I wish I could still live with my lovely mum, now sadly deceased. Can't have it both ways. Why can't we just be kind, supportive and loving? Just saying.



Spoke to my daughters about this a while back.
It all got quite hilariously heated given it was hypothetical.

They said felt they would need to "vet" my new partner to make sure I wasn't making a mistake and that it would be creepy for me to date someone who was their age. Apparently that would be a "solid nope".
My response was coolness and calmness personified.
I said that they could take their childish, patronising nonsense and shove it where direct sunlight is a scarce resource and that it would be a cold day in hell when I ever needed them to either validate or check up on my life choices and that their "care and concern" was nothing more than a thinly veiled attempt to exert control over me. I admit I may have gone from 0 to 100mph in a picosecond.   
That provoked a response of "Ooooo daddy's been triggered. What a snowflake".
I then countered that it was laughable that they could possibly think they were in a better position to make such judgements than me. I finished off by saying "away and tidy your rooms". They are both in their 20s.
They then played their winning hand. "You do realise we'll be choosing and paying for your retirement home right?"
I made them tea and cake and all was forgiven.
Damn them and their retirement home ace.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> It cracked us up too! When we found out the last episode was on the Sunday we were in Arran it was the first thing we said. Hope the TV reception is good. Apparently we have Wi-fi. I’m taking my iPad if we need to watch it on IPlayer.
> I don’t want Ted to be H, or Kate or Steve.


I'm lost here. What's this H thing? I won't Google it so I can be surprised!


----------



## adrian1der

It's from "Line of Duty". H is a bent police officer who runs an organised crime group


----------



## B3cky

Hi I’m a newbie to this forum but the moderator suggested I get stuck in, so here I am! 
BG was 11.0 this morning after a 2.2 at 5am. NOT fun. thank you Dexcom for waking me up


----------



## B3cky

adrian1der said:


> It's from "Line of Duty". H is a bent police officer who runs an organised crime group


I think H is James Nesbitt. Or Carmichael. She’s COLD.


----------



## rebrascora

Hi Becky and welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you had such a nasty hypo last night. 2.2 is scary low!! Hope you are not feeling the hypo hangover effect too badly today. 
Looks like you are straight into the swing of the thread with the Line of Duty comment. Look forward to you becoming a regular here.


----------



## rebrascora

@Spozkins.... Fantastic achievement of 2 House Specials in a row. Well done! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you to achieve the ultimate accolade of a hat trick tomorrow!


----------



## HenryBennett

pm133 said:


> They said felt they would need to "vet" my new partner to make sure I wasn't making a mistake and that it would be creepy for me to date someone who was their age. Apparently that would be a "solid nope".
> My response was coolness and calmness personified.
> I said that they could take their childish, patronising nonsense and shove it where direct sunlight is a scarce resource and that it would be a cold day in hell when I ever needed them to either validate or check up on my life choices and that their "care and concern" was nothing more than a thinly veiled attempt to exert control over me.


Yay for you! I agree 100%.

My mother died over 20 years before my father. I always wished he’d found some companionship etc. He went the other way and would have nothing to do with women - to the extent of being embarrassingly rude if one was too familiar.


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Enjoy! We are heading to a garden centre during our car ride  later, not sure what we can bring home in a Morgan though!


Top down you can bring home anything!


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> I'm lost here. What's this H thing? I won't Google it so I can be surprised!


You mean you don’t watch Line of Duty? 
I thought everyone and his wife watched it! So my very cleverly thought out response to the dilemma of your Mum and her boy toy was wasted on you!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> It's from "Line of Duty". H is a bent police officer who runs an organised crime group





B3cky said:


> I think H is James Nesbitt. Or Carmichael. She’s COLD.


I think Carmichael is a red herring. I love/hate her smug little grin!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 6.8 for me, after treating a 3.0 before bed.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> You mean you don’t watch Line of Duty?
> I thought everyone and his wife watched it!


I’ve never seen even a snatch of Line of Duty …. or Game of Thrones. I don’t know nuffink about neither! The same applies to my wife


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve never seen even a snatch of Line of Duty …. or Game of Thrones. I don’t know nuffink about neither! The same applies to my wife


Me neither!


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve never seen even a snatch of Line of Duty …. or Game of Thrones. I don’t know nuffink about neither! The same applies to my wife


You don't know anything about your wife?


----------



## HenryBennett

ColinUK said:


> Top down you can bring home anything!


Top down certain people can bring traffic to a stop, if you catch my drift


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> You don't know anything about your wife?


Nope. Not even after 40+ years of marriage! If you say you do (about your wife, not mine) you’re telling porkies. 
On the other hand, I’ve no need for Google because my wife knows everything


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> Nope. Not even after 40+ years of marriage! If you say you do (about your wife, not mine) you’re telling porkies.
> On the other hand, I’ve no need for Google because my wife knows everything


I vaguely remember her name....


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> You mean you don’t watch Line of Duty?
> I thought everyone and his wife watched it! So my very cleverly thought out response to the dilemma of your Mum and her boy toy was wasted on you!


I’ve never seen it either


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve never seen even a snatch of Line of Duty …. or Game of Thrones. I don’t know nuffink about neither! The same applies to my wife


I’ve never watched Game of Thrones as I only have poor peoples telly! None of these million channel things and nothing worth watching.
Line of Duty is BBC drama at its very best. We started watching from the very beginning, 2011, when it was on BBC2 at 9 o’clock on a Saturday night. We absolutely love it. ( we don’t get out much!)


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> I’ve never seen it either


I didn't even know what it was until it was pointed out here...

Don't watch TV at all...I know I know!!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Top down you can bring home anything!


 We got a few funny looks ...but the tree made it home in one piece as did we, barely


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve never seen even a snatch of Line of Duty …. or Game of Thrones. I don’t know nuffink about neither! The same applies to my wife


Same here. No idea at all....


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> You mean you don’t watch Line of Duty?
> I thought everyone and his wife watched it! So my very cleverly thought out response to the dilemma of your Mum and her boy toy was wasted on you!


I lead a very sheltered life


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Hi Becky and welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you had such a nasty hypo last night. 2.2 is scary low!! Hope you are not feeling the hypo hangover effect too badly today.
> Looks like you are straight into the swing of the thread with the Line of Duty comment. Look forward to you becoming a regular here.


Hello Becky,

I hope you're doing ok this afternoon. I've only been on here a few weeks and it's fab!


----------



## Clifton

adrian1der said:


> It's from "Line of Duty". H is a bent police officer who runs an organised crime group


Thanks! I had no idea at all what this is all about but I get the drift!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Line of Duty is BBC drama at its very best. We started watching from the very beginning, 2011, when it was on BBC2 at 9 o’clock on a Saturday night. We absolutely love it.


I do know it’s very good, rave reviews, great viewing figures, Adrian Dunbar is from NI, (I think) filmed in Belfast etc etc. But not having watched it early on life’s too short to catch up and it’s not on my radar.


----------



## freesia

@Lisa66, thanks, had a better day today, been in target all day! @Bloden i hope yours settle down, the roller coaster really takes it out of you.

@eggyg, have a great holiday and i hope you get a decent reception/wifi. I don't know what i'm going to watch on a Sunday night after Line of Duty ends, though hubby will probably be glad of some peace without me sitting on the edge of the sofa shouting at Kate and Steve lol


----------



## B3cky

Clifton said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I hope you're doing ok this afternoon. I've only been on here a few weeks and it's fab!


Thanks for making me feel so welcome, all of you! Feeling a little tired after a broken nights sleep and a sudden burst of adrenalin at 5am but sugars have settled down today. Fingers crossed for an uninterrupted night tonight


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Didn't measure as had a disrupted night and if I don't sleep I don't get with it. Re Line Of Duty, it's gripping but I watch it on Gogglebox, they show just enough otherwise I get agitated with all the tension.


----------



## Lisa66

Good work @Spozkins , we’ll all be waiting eagerly for your post in the morning.
Welcome along @B3cky 

Dentist was very nice this morning...phew.

First trip to a big supermarket was more tiring than I remembered...haven’t been since before  Christmas. I couldn’t get the Smartshop app thingy to work, think my phone’s forgotten what to do. My glasses kept steaming up when I wanted to read a label, but I can’t walk along in them or I feel dizzy, I got my shopping list caught in the hinge of my glasses and ripped it in half, which made reading the two halves awkward, then I got hand gel on it and smudged the ink, making it even harder to read....and naturally, Sainsbury’s  had moved bits around and took me longer to find. So blow the slightly higher readings today, I jabbed some NR and had a Freddo, which actually seemed to brings sugars down...only thing that’s worked today. First world problems I know.

Glad you’ve had a better day @freesia, hopefully @Bloden has too. It’s the not being able to work out what’s going on or correct it that makes it so frustrating. Today I’ve loitered around 10/11 all day..again not sure why...nice flat line though when I do a correction it’s like I’m jabbing water with a hint of glucose. Last week I was the opposite, but never got round to properly addressing it. From January until 2 or 3 weeks ago I couldn’t believe how good my levels were...always just a little bit of me thinking this can’t last...they didn’t. Hey ho, things will sort themselves out.

I haven’t watched Line of Duty either...or, brace yourselves, Downton Abbey...even though I’ve visited Highclere a couple of times.

Off for a walk round the village now...need to get rid of my supermarket angst


----------



## Clifton

@Lisa66 I am a pariah in the household because I don't watch any TV at all...my news comes from Radio 4!

Watch some movies very very occasionally on Netflix ...about it!


----------



## Gwynn

A terrible day here. Wife got up. Found her laptop hard drive missing and immediately got angry and accused me...

The day went downhill for me thereafter.

Her hard drive was in her safe (yes she has a safe to kerp stuff from the intruders trying to steal everything from her). She was happy with that eventually but I was so upset with being accused again of something nasty. It lingered with me all day. It just makes me feel like giving up completely.

I hate her illness!!!! It has ruined everything for us aand hurt her greatly.

Sorry for the rant but, would you believe it, I have no support at all. I am completely alone with the weight of everything on my shoulders.... and still she shouts and accuses me. Aghhhn!!!

Tomorrow will be a better day...


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Sorry for the rant but, would you believe it, I have no support at all.


That’s not acceptable and so hard for you.


----------



## Clifton

Gwynn said:


> A terrible day here. Wife got up. Found her laptop hard drive missing and immediately got angry and accused me...
> 
> The day went downhill for me thereafter.
> 
> Her hard drive was in her safe (yes she has a safe to kerp stuff from the intruders trying to steal everything from her). She was happy with that eventually but I was so upset with being accused again of something nasty. It lingered with me all day. It just makes me feel like giving up completely.
> 
> I hate her illness!!!! It has ruined everything for us aand hurt her greatly.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but, would you believe it, I have no support at all. I am completely alone with the weight of everything on my shoulders.... and still she shouts and accuses me. Aghhhn!!!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a better day...


I'm very very sorry to hear this. So incredibly tough and unfair on you both. I say please rant away - get it off your chest. 

We are all hoping I'm sure for a better day for you both tomorrow. 

Take good care.


----------



## Bexlee

MAC2020 said:


> And
> @Clifton comment: "not helped by a phone call from my mother who tells me she has just started seeing someone 21 years her junior...I'm happy for her if she's happy but need to check the dude out! Dad passed 6 years ago and was 10 years her senior - so she's gone the other way!"
> 
> *Spoiler Alert! Here's the other side of the coin. *
> 
> I've often wondered why all the haters for step parents and suspicion for new partners of parents? I blame Disney myself, all those fairy tales about the wicked step-mother. Even the much loved "The Sound Of Music" had an element of step-mother hate. What's wrong with a mature adult *with all their faculties* in their latter years finding love again? With a younger or older person?  Who's to judge? Why do children believe they know better than their adult *consenting* parent? Don't people want their parent to be happy?
> 
> Why are children, themselves often grown adult children settled with families of their own so opposed to it? Would they rather their widowed or divorced parent live alone and in misery for the rest of their natural lives, while they happily live their own lives? Is it about inheritance? Surely if a parent finds company again, is happy and frees their adult children from looking after them or being carers or having their own lives interrupted, that's a good thing?
> 
> In the UK we like to use care homes for our elderly parents, but elsewhere and on the continent like Southern Europe it's not unusual to see three or four generations living under the same roof or next door to each other. Some on here live with their elderly parent, which I admire. I wish I could still live with my lovely mum, now sadly deceased. Can't have it both ways. Why can't we just be kind, supportive and loving? Just saying.


Depends on circumstance and experience of the individual I suppose. Depends if the ‘new partner’ wants anything to do with the ‘grown up’ children. Funny things families and actually humans come to think of it.


----------



## Bexlee

Clifton said:


> I'm lost here. What's this H thing? I won't Google it so I can be surprised!


Line of Duty - police corruption. AC-12. Oh you have 6 series to watch !!!! Surely you watch 11 million watch - almost as many as the 2nd jab brigade!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Morning 4.3 for me just got to get through work today then enjoy the long weekend. Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## goodybags

Hello Friday 5.3 this morning
busy day @ work then looking forward to a bank holiday weekend


----------



## Maca44

Morning all 4.0 today was so excited about my new wood arch for the garden that I had it put it all together when I finished work at 7pm. So as I needed to modify it I was still cutting. Gluing and screwing at 10pm with my flood light on, don't know if its any good because it was dark.

I remember the days when I would be excited to come home from work to not glue or cut but the other one, went to bed and told my wife, not tonight darling I have an arch to make


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today thanks to a big DP rise


----------



## HenryBennett

That’s better, a 5.1 this morning at 05:55.

@Maca44 as the saying goes: no photo, it didn’t happen


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. An HS here, some good news. 5.2

Wife was very appologetic after finding her hard drive that she had hidden away. A bit late for a battered me, but I am strong and bounce back (a bit slower these days). Today will be a better day. I just hate what her illness has done to her (and me).

Booked my second covid jab on line this morning...first week in May.

I may go for a walk today...or not...

Line of Duty? No idea what that is, but then we don't have television (satellite gives waves off that affect my wifes health, apparently)


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. An HS here, some good news. 5.2
> 
> Wife was very appologetic after finding her hard drive that she had hidden away. A bit late for a battered me, but I am strong and bounce back (a bit slower these days). Today will be a better day. I just hate what her illness has done to her (and me).
> 
> Booked my second covid jab on line this morning...first week in May.
> 
> I may go for a walk today...or not...
> 
> Line of Duty? No idea what that is, but then we don't have television (satellite gives waves off that affect my wifes health, apparently)


It sounds like a nightmare @Gwynn did you call Mind they might be able to give you offer you some time to yourself or other support.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.8 today. I'm so glad its Friday, its been a very long week.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this am for me. 

Dez


----------



## B3cky

4.9 today - although a bit of a hollow success...
Went to see my dr yesterday who “simplified” my pump basal rates so I woke up at 1:30am with a 14 and had to correct! Perhaps it’ll work better tomorrow...?


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn Congratulations on the HS


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 6.2 for me. Beautiful morning up here, but cold. Certainly doesn’t feel like the last day of April. Brrrr! 

Oh I am so excited! Only two more sleeps....until Line of Duty finale ( as they are calling it, personally I think it’s too “ American”, last episode is suffice ), oh and yeah I forgot,  I’m going on holiday tomorrow! 

I hope to pop in tomorrow morning, but if I don’t, don’t worry, I’ll be ironing the pleats in ma kilt and polishing ma dirk. I’m half Scots so I am allowed these articles, no cultural appropriation going on! 

Have a great day, and to all you Sassanachs, have a great Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. An HS here, some good news. 5.2
> 
> Wife was very appologetic after finding her hard drive that she had hidden away. A bit late for a battered me, but I am strong and bounce back (a bit slower these days). Today will be a better day. I just hate what her illness has done to her (and me).
> 
> Booked my second covid jab on line this morning...first week in May.
> 
> I may go for a walk today...or not...
> 
> Line of Duty? No idea what that is, but then we don't have television (satellite gives waves off that affect my wifes health, apparently)


Congratulations on the HS. I really hope you get some sort of peace today.


----------



## Clifton

Good morning from Bristol! 
A 5.5 for me this morning at 0615. 

A later than normal dinner of roast duck and Mediterranean vegetables followed by work prep till 2330

Hound and I have been out and about to do his business and sniff a gazillion lamp posts and trees as well as pick up coffees for Madame and I. 

After the school run, I have a few conference calls , my first Covid vaccination and a GP appointment to look at this pesky leg rash then a quick run to Waitrose for stuff. 

A long weekend has arrived, although I'm having to travel over to London Monday as I need to be there very early Tuesday...

Wishing you all a super day no matter what you're doing. And needless to say, a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning all and a 6.2 for me. Beautiful morning up here, but cold. Certainly doesn’t feel like the last day of April. Brrrr!
> 
> Oh I am so excited! Only two more sleeps....until Line of Duty finale ( as they are calling it, personally I think it’s too “ American”, last episode is suffice ), oh and yeah I forgot,  I’m going on holiday tomorrow!
> 
> I hope to pop in tomorrow morning, but if I don’t, don’t worry, I’ll be ironing the pleats in ma kilt and polishing ma dirk. I’m half Scots so I am allowed these articles, no cultural appropriation going on!
> 
> Have a great day, and to all you Sassanachs, have a great Bank Holiday weekend.


Aye, and remember tae tak  yer quaich fir a wee dram tae wharm the cockles...

It is chilly...even in these southerly climes...


----------



## Clifton

B3cky said:


> 4.9 today - although a bit of a hollow success...
> Went to see my dr yesterday who “simplified” my pump basal rates so I woke up at 1:30am with a 14 and had to correct! Perhaps it’ll work better tomorrow...?


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all, a fairly ordinary 5.9 today .
Taking a long time for me to get my feet out of bed today. I'll be working 36 hrs and on Monday another 24. I'm used to the long hours but sometimes one day between doesn't feel like much rest! Look at me complaining after 1 week of annual leave, eek. Time for coffee.

Enjoy your Bank weekend folks and @eggyg  have a great time in Scotland!


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Aye, and remember tae tak  yer quaich fir a wee dram tae wharm the cockles...
> 
> It is chilly...even in these southerly climes...


I had to Google that! What sort of half breed am I not knowing that?   Unfortunately, I have neither a quaich nor a liking for whiskey. Which is a shame as it sounds quite romantic. Although, to be fair, sitting outside a pub on the west coast of Scotland on a wet and windy May evening, doesn’t!


----------



## B3cky

Clifton said:


> Good morning from Bristol!
> A 5.5 for me this morning at 0615.
> 
> A later than normal dinner of roast duck and Mediterranean vegetables followed by work prep till 2330
> 
> Hound and I have been out and about to do his business and sniff a gazillion lamp posts and trees as well as pick up coffees for Madame and I.
> 
> After the school run, I have a few conference calls , my first Covid vaccination and a GP appointment to look at this pesky leg rash then a quick run to Waitrose for stuff.
> 
> A long weekend has arrived, although I'm having to travel over to London Monday as I need to be there very early Tuesday...
> 
> Wishing you all a super day no matter what you're doing. And needless to say, a fabulous weekend!


Good luck with your vaccination! Do you know which one you’re having?


----------



## Clifton

I won't check my current BG ...probably through the roof...

I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo. It's thankfully insured and all backed up. A visit to the Apple store is now on the agenda ASAP....


----------



## Clifton

B3cky said:


> Good luck with your vaccination! Do you know which one you’re having?


Thank you! The surgery apparently has Moderna...


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> I had to Google that! What sort of half breed am I not knowing that?   Unfortunately, I have neither a quaich nor a liking for whiskey. Which is a shame as it sounds quite romantic. Although, to be fair, sitting outside a pub on the west coast of Scotland on a wet and windy May evening, doesn’t!


Oilskins. The only thing that'll work! 
Have a brilliant time.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Only two more sleeps....until Line of Duty finale ( as they are calling it, personally I think it’s too “ American”, last episode is suffice )


I too hate Americanisms, but I just think of “finale” as Italian/Latin.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo. It's thankfully insured and all backed up. A visit to the Apple store is now on the agenda ASAP....


Aren’t they supposed to be waterproof?


----------



## B3cky

Clifton said:


> Thank you! The surgery apparently has Moderna...


I had Astra Zeneca before all the controversy! And it was fine, minimal side effects.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 and blooming freezing today. Don’t know what I’m doing today - lovely!!
@Gwynn congrats on the HS, hang on in there xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Long weekend in sight, just wish it'd warm up a bit 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## B3cky

Clifton said:


> I won't check my current BG ...probably through the roof...
> 
> I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo. It's thankfully insured and all backed up. A visit to the Apple store is now on the agenda ASAP....


I did that! Apparently, the (2nd) error I made was pressing the home button immediately to see if it was still working and that’s what fried the electronics, apparently I should have dried it out first. This was in the days before the “waterproof” claim...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, couldn’t get my BG up from the 5s to go to bed on (and if I’m in the 5s at bedtime I dip into the red at 3am) so overdid the bedtime snack.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> Aren’t they supposed to be waterproof?


This one appears not to be...I thankfully have an older one which I will use this morning! 

Dead as a dodo...


----------



## Lucyr

HenryBennett said:


> Aren’t they supposed to be waterproof?


My iPhone isn’t that new and is waterproof. Such a good thing as I’ve dropped it into the washing up before!

I very unusually woke up at 2-3am feeling hypo. Took me a while to realise I should test but when I did it was fine at 5.6. Now 4.5hrs later I have a really bad headache but bg 6.6, so must have just been general feeling ill in the night I guess


----------



## Clifton

B3cky said:


> I had Astra Zeneca before all the controversy! And it was fine, minimal side effects.


Good to hear!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 7.2 for me today.

Nodded off after alarm and had one of these dreams when you wake up frowning and thinking what on Earth was that about.

@Clifton “I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo” I daren't ask...multi tasking.

Have a lovely day and weekend all...let’s hope the sunny weather stays. .. and I agree @khskel a degree or two warmer would be lovely.


----------



## Bexlee

8.0. In with @freesia thank goodness it’s Friday and an extra day for the weekend.
Have a good day ..... and weekend


----------



## Clifton

Lucyr said:


> My iPhone isn’t that new and is waterproof. Such a good thing as I’ve dropped it into the washing up before!
> 
> I very unusually woke up at 2-3am feeling hypo. Took me a while to realise I should test but when I did it was fine at 5.6. Now 4.5hrs later I have a really bad headache but bg 6.6, so must have just been general feeling ill in the night I guess


Got my latest one in December. Could be a manufacturing fault as happens. Apple were great when my iPad failed. Maybe this is a sign I should switch to Android! 

After school run, heading to the city centre to visit the hallowed bunch. I intend to leave the premises with a new one...

I hope you're feeling ok - those BG numbers are good!


----------



## Clifton

Lisa66 said:


> Morning 7.2 for me today.
> 
> Nodded off after alarm and had one of these dreams when you wake up frowning and thinking what on Earth was that about.
> 
> @Clifton “I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo” I daren't ask...multi tasking.
> 
> Have a lovely day and weekend all...let’s hope the sunny weather stays. .. and I agree @khskel a degree or two warmer would be lovely.


It involved Gwen the cat. Best not to ask, otherwise I might have to explain.


----------



## Clifton

B3cky said:


> I did that! Apparently, the (2nd) error I made was pressing the home button immediately to see if it was still working and that’s what fried the electronics, apparently I should have dried it out first. This was in the days before the “waterproof” claim...


I just checked my BG before breakfast and after my great in the 5s start, now sitting at 7.1....Doh! So much for a quiet start to the day!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Back to 8.8 but it has been 10.6 the last couple of days. Still not getting it low enough but not on medication at all. Still tweaking diet too


----------



## rebrascora

12.0 for me this morning after multiple corrections last night for a 19.0!!! following a low carb dinner which was bolused a generous 3 units. Haven't been that high since I started using insulin 2 years ago. Jabbed myself 2.5 units of Levemir last night plus another 2 correction units at bedtime and still in double figures this morning. This is worse than the response to the first vaccine. Fingers crossed it is short lived this time Levemir +2 units this morning and 5 units of Fiasp and we will see whether that brings me down low enough to have some breakfast, but enjoyed my coffee with cream. Got the farrier coming this morning so must dash.

@Congrats to @Gwynn on the HS. Hope today is a better one for you both.


----------



## Lisa66

Clifton said:


> It involved Gwen the cat. Best not to ask, otherwise I might have to explain.


Fair enough

When my son was a teenager we regularly had bowls of uncooked rice sitting about with his phone in...sometimes it actually seemed to work...or just coincidence perhaps.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lisa66 said:


> @Clifton “I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo” I daren't ask...multi tasking.


Regrettably, I’m thinking “before or after?”


----------



## Lucyr

Clifton said:


> Got my latest one in December. Could be a manufacturing fault as happens. Apple were great when my iPad failed. Maybe this is a sign I should switch to Android!
> 
> After school run, heading to the city centre to visit the hallowed bunch. I intend to leave the premises with a new one...
> 
> I hope you're feeling ok - those BG numbers are good!


Feeling rough to be honest, headache, nausea, trying to tame it with paracetamol and toast.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Lucyr said:


> Feeling rough to be honest, headache, nausea, trying to tame it with paracetamol and toast.


Hope you feel better soon. I have been like that a lot recently had a day in bed last Saturday felt lousy. Do you get headaches often? Is it part of this?


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> I won't check my current BG ...probably through the roof...
> 
> I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo. It's thankfully insured and all backed up. A visit to the Apple store is now on the agenda ASAP....


You don’t watch TV but take your phone to the bathroom?  You youngsters!


----------



## Maca44

Nayshiftin said:


> Back to 8.8 but it has been 10.6 the last couple of days. Still not getting it low enough but not on medication at all. Still tweaking diet too


Still your out of the ten's it takes time keep tweaking what you eat.


----------



## eggyg

B3cky said:


> I had Astra Zeneca before all the controversy! And it was fine, minimal side effects.


Me too, been fine, but I am well old!


----------



## Maca44

Clifton said:


> I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo.


Best place for iPhone's go Android


----------



## Clifton

! Madame has a fab Android it has to be said and won't change! I am now in the Apple queue with the other iSheep!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> You don’t watch TV but take your phone to the bathroom?  You youngsters!


Well. I was shaving and forgot to shut the shower room door. I also forgot Gwen the cat likes to launch herself when she sees foam on my face as it only seems to happen when I am exfoliating my visage. 

And so it happened...the phone rang I picked it up to see who...Gwen launched herself onto my neck, I shouted many expletives, the phone fell out my hand and down the loo. 

So, there we have it. Another glorious morning in chaos towers...


----------



## EllsBells

Clifton said:


> Well. I was shaving and forgot to shut the shower room door. I also forgot Gwen the cat likes to launch herself when she sees foam on my face as it only seems to happen when I am exfoliating my visage.
> 
> And so it happened...the phone rang I picked it up to see who...Gwen launched herself onto my neck, I shouted many expletives, the phone fell out my hand and down the loo.
> 
> So, there we have it. Another glorious morning in chaos towers...


Apologies but that gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3
Vaccine wiped me out yesterday but much bouncier today (even with very little sleep). 
Zoom calls today with family and with assessment for group work regarding the PTSD. Private but on a sliding scale fee basis. 
Had a reminder from the police regarding a video recorded interview next week and a text from the GP asking that I contact them about test results. Oddly though I’ve no outstanding results and everything recently has been absolutely fine so I’m guessing they’ve called in error.
I do feel the creeping onset of another bout of melancholia too. With everything that’s going on it’s not surprising I guess.


----------



## ColinUK

@Clifton  What type of tree did you bring home in Los Morganos?


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats on the HS today @Gwynn - hopefully today will be a better day for you both

A 5.6 for me at 06:01 this morning. Pretty cloudy here in West Berks and rain forecast this evening.


----------



## Lisa66

Clifton said:


> Well. I was shaving and forgot to shut the shower room door. I also forgot Gwen the cat likes to launch herself when she sees foam on my face as it only seems to happen when I am exfoliating my visage.
> 
> And so it happened...the phone rang I picked it up to see who...Gwen launched herself onto my neck, I shouted many expletives, the phone fell out my hand and down the loo.
> 
> So, there we have it. Another glorious morning in chaos towers...


Ha ha....and the lesson is....Always put the lid down


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> @Clifton  What type of tree did you bring home in Los Morganos?


Betula pendula...a silver birch...not massive thankfully!


----------



## Clifton

Lisa66 said:


> Ha ha....and the lesson is....Always put the lid down


I have a new one...I think they're quite fragile so that'd potentially be a cracked screen !


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> 6.3
> Vaccine wiped me out yesterday but much bouncier today (even with very little sleep).
> Zoom calls today with family and with assessment for group work regarding the PTSD. Private but on a sliding scale fee basis.
> Had a reminder from the police regarding a video recorded interview next week and a text from the GP asking that I contact them about test results. Oddly though I’ve no outstanding results and everything recently has been absolutely fine so I’m guessing they’ve called in error.
> I do feel the creeping onset of another bout of melancholia too. With everything that’s going on it’s not surprising I guess.


I hope you have a good day...A lot to cope with for sure.


----------



## Clifton

EllsBells said:


> Apologies but that gave me a good chuckle.


I forgot to mention the arrival of Lawrence the golden lab barking his head off, Madame running up the stairs asking what the hell is happening  with all the shouting and the kids enquiring  if the school run is anytime soon in a perfect storm of parallel chaos.


----------



## Clifton

Lucyr said:


> Feeling rough to be honest, headache, nausea, trying to tame it with paracetamol and toast.


I hope you feel brighter and send my best. Take care.


----------



## Lanny

I completely forgot to post this earlier!  01:49 BS 8.1 Obviously after yesterday’s catch up snooze after getting that LR at last I’m still off kilter in my sleeping pattern & still working on it!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.1 

@Gwynn congratulations on HS so sorry with the grief you both go through.

Hope you feel better today @Lucyr.

Have a safe journey @eggyg & Mr. @eggyg enjoy your break.

Take care stay safe.


----------



## KARNAK

*And so it happened...the phone rang I picked it up to see who...Gwen launched herself onto my neck, I shouted many expletives, the phone fell out my hand and down the loo.*

I knew there would be a pussy involved @Clifton.

Good luck with the meeting @ColinUK.

Hope things settle more quickly this time Barbara aka @rebrascora.


----------



## pm133

Clifton said:


> I won't check my current BG ...probably through the roof...
> 
> I've just dropped my newish iPhone into the loo. It's thankfully insured and all backed up. A visit to the Apple store is now on the agenda ASAP....



I pity the poor Apple store worker who got out of bed all fired up for work today who is going to have to fix your phone after it's been doing the backstroke in your toilet.    There are hellish jobs and then there's that type of job.

Shaking my head at people taking a phone into the toilet, answering phone calls whilst shaving or having the phone with them when they are washing dishes. 

As an aside, why do they design phones to have no grip? The number of times I keep dropping mine because it slips through my hands is incredible. Fortunately the phone cost me £20 and is an old Nokia thing which only does calls and texts. No smartphone for me. I suppose I'm going to struggle when the digital vaccine passport nonsense kicks in......


----------



## pm133

Lisa66 said:


> Ha ha....and the lesson is....Always put the lid down



Either that or leave the phone in the living room when you are shaving.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 9.8 for me after being far too generous with a pre bed snack!


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> However, what's the difference between reading an online newspaper on your smartphone whilst on the loo and reading a printed version? I've known plenty of people who head off to the loo with a newspaper or magazine under their arm. I've even gone to the loo in friends' houses and noticed that some of them have books in there.


This was a fundamental error on my part - I was expecting an urgent call - it is usually left either in the bedroom or elsewhere. 

My stupidity has been well and truly rewarded! But, I now have a brand new handset! Always a silver lining somewhere!


----------



## Clifton

My Moderna vaccination has just been jabbed into me. No side effects so far. But waiting patiently...

Red rash on my lower leg is thankfully not cellulitis but a patch of dry irritated skin likely related to my previously uncontolled high blood sugar...which stress helps inflame.

Sitting in the Morgan under insipid  sunshine on an afternoon off wondering what to do next after having already done the Waitrose run and kids are at tennis till later and Madame is up in Cheltenham


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Sitting in the Morgan under insipid sunshine on an afternoon off wondering what to do next


Just drive


----------



## Lucyr

Nayshiftin said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I have been like that a lot recently had a day in bed last Saturday felt lousy. Do you get headaches often? Is it part of this?


I think I get headaches when my bg is high or after a long low, but also get them for normal reasons too so can be hard to tell. Drinking rehydration solution when I get them usually helps too


----------



## pm133

Anitram said:


> However, what's the difference between reading an online newspaper on your smartphone whilst on the loo and reading a printed version? I've known plenty of people who head off to the loo with a newspaper or magazine under their arm. I've even gone to the loo in friends' houses and noticed that some of them have books in there.



Really? Books in a toilet? Where people poo?
A room where even flushing with the lid down causes a massive spray of toilet water droplets to go everywhere? (I saw a documentary on this many years ago where they used UV light to show what happens when you flush. I've been scarred ever since).

I honestly think I'm going to vomit.


----------



## pm133

I actually can't believe I'm coming out of this "phones and books in the toilet" discussion looking a bit weird and anal.


----------



## Spozkins

pm133 said:


> I actually can't believe I'm coming out of this "phones and books in the toilet" discussion looking a bit weird and anal.


No - I do the same. Though not in public lavs.  That really bothers me.. I don't wanna touch the toilet seat that hundreds before me have sat on...


----------



## Lisa66

I mainly just think there are far more comfy seats in the house


----------



## pm133

Clifton said:


> This was a fundamental error on my part - I was expecting an urgent call - it is usually left either in the bedroom or elsewhere.
> 
> My stupidity has been well and truly rewarded! But, I now have a brand new handset! Always a silver lining somewhere!



New phone? Nice one!

Out there right now, is a now very recently resigned Apple store employee posting about his "worst day EVER!!!!!" all over Facebook and Twitter.    He's probably at 100 likes and 200 virtual hugs as we speak.


----------



## TIGGY

It is the carbs..... bs was  12.6 this morning but i had a small chicken curry and a pumpkin bap because i felt hungry last night 
B ..i had yogurt and blue berries 2 cup of tea ,  lunch ... bacon egg tomatoes mushrooms hand full nuts coffee i have just tested and its  5.2 ,


----------



## pm133

TIGGY said:


> It is the carbs..... bs was  12.6 this morning but i had a small chicken curry and a pumpkin bap because i felt hungry last night
> B ..i had yogurt and blue berries 2 cup of tea ,  lunch ... bacon egg tomatoes mushrooms hand full nuts coffee i have just tested and its  5.2 ,


You've just put me in the mood for bacon, sausage, eggs and fried mushrooms!!!


----------



## EllsBells

pm133 said:


> You've just put me in the mood for bacon, sausage, eggs and fried mushrooms!!!


I've just had pan-fried lamb with fried mushrooms and tomatoes - I've got the hangover munchies...


----------



## EllsBells

Anitram said:


> I take it you won't be buying this then......
> 
> View attachment 16868


My mate used to leave out books on serial killers in our bathroom...regularly lost 20 minutes a go perusing them.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lisa66 said:


> I mainly just think there are far more comfy seats in the house


But not as private!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 9.1
> 
> @Gwynn congratulations on HS so sorry with the grief you both go through.
> 
> Hope you feel better today @Lucyr.
> 
> Have a safe journey @eggyg & Mr. @eggyg enjoy your break.
> 
> Take care stay safe.


Thanks Ted. We will do, no shorts in our case,  but hopefully for our trip to South Devon in August it will be full of them.


----------



## HenryBennett

pm133 said:


> Really? Books in a toilet? Where people poo?


Visitors always like the books in our downstairs cloakroom.


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> No - I do the same. Though not in public lavs.  That really bothers me.. I don't wanna touch the toilet seat that hundreds before me have sat on...


With you there!


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> 5.7 on this chilly Berkshire morning and weekly BP check 106/78, so happy with both those. Friday means regular fruit & veg run out to the greengrocer at our local garden centre shortly. Everything's loose, like a market stall under cover, so I can pick and choose and only buy as much as we need. Much prefer that to supermarket pre-packed.
> 
> @Gwynn - well done on the HS
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Bank Holiday weekend, although according to the forecast I saw last night some of us are in for a soaking on Monday.
> 
> Martin





Lisa66 said:


> I mainly just think there are far more comfy seats in the house


I'm delighted to report that this monstrosity is not in chaos towers, but some people do seem to take their comfort very seriously in order  to enjoy a good novel


----------



## pm133

Clifton said:


> I'm delighted to report that this monstrosity is not in chaos towers, but some people do seem to take their comfort very seriously in order  to enjoy a good novel


My gran didn't have central heating in her house until the late 1990s. She used to have a fluffy fabric seat cover to prevent people presenting their pristine bottom directly onto a Arctic-temperatured seat.

Nice touch eh?

Then you think about it for a second.

All the men in the house (she had 3 boys and a hubby) stood up to pee!!!!!

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

In my house, I am the only male. I introduced a "sit down to pee or go home" rule. I may have shared that information on here before.


----------



## pm133

HenryBennett said:


> Visitors always like the books in our downstairs cloakroom.
> 
> View attachment 16869



Hmmm. Do your guests often feel the urge to brush up on their Italian whilst emptying themselves? 

Oh and soft toys? In a toilet? Are ya kiddin' me?

This thread has been simply amazing today.


----------



## pm133

Anitram said:


> I take it you won't be buying this then......
> 
> View attachment 16868



I'll give that a miss thanks but @HenryBennett has intruiged me with the idea of having a spinning globe in there.


----------



## HenryBennett

pm133 said:


> Hmmm. Do your guests often feel the urge to brush up on their Italian whilst emptying themselves?
> 
> Oh and soft toys? In a toilet? Are ya kiddin' me?
> 
> This thread has been simply amazing today.


I’ve just measured, and those books are officially a social distance from the bog. Yup, two metres. So you have to select your book/s before settling down.


----------



## HenryBennett

pm133 said:


> I'll give that a miss thanks but @HenryBennett has intruiged me with the idea of having a spinning globe in there.


Who doesn’t love a globe? A little present from my colleagues in Sydney when I was lucky enough to travel a lot on business. 
On the left is a wooden carving of a fist with thumb through first two fingers. A rude sign here, but considered lucky in Brazil. 
It‘s an education visiting our cloakroom.


----------



## HenryBennett

pm133 said:


> I'll give that a miss thanks but @HenryBennett has intruiged me with the idea of having a spinning globe in there.


And a lot of people don’t know that Charles Schulz was getting across a religious message in his Peanuts cartoon strip. In my “library”.


----------



## ColinUK

Books in the loo are fine. Although I draw the line at recipe books.


----------



## Clifton

pm133 said:


> Hmmm. Do your guests often feel the urge to brush up on their Italian whilst emptying themselves?
> 
> Oh and soft toys? In a toilet? Are ya kiddin' me?
> 
> This thread has been simply amazing today.


Mi piace un bel bagno. E mi piacciono i libri quando sono lì dentro.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve just measured, and those books are officially a social distance from the bog. Yup, two metres. So you have to select your book/s before settling down.


One for the library and keeping with the theme. Ideal.


----------



## Clifton

pm133 said:


> Hmmm. Do your guests often feel the urge to brush up on their Italian whilst emptying themselves?
> 
> Oh and soft toys? In a toilet? Are ya kiddin' me?
> 
> This thread has been simply amazing today.


Gwen our cat takes full and complete blame for the thread divergence after launching herself into shower room gymnastics causing even more  destruction and strife in chaos towers Clifton! 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Mi piace un bel bagno. E mi piacciono i libri quando sono lì dentro.


Mi aspettavo che i tuoi libri da toilette fossero in latino invece che in italiano!


----------



## SB2015

I have stepped into a different world after missing out on here for a few days.

Another pump assisted  5.5 this morning. Had a medtronic sessions yesterday with the trainer.  So helpful and a good review which reminded me of just how useful I am finding this pump Along with the sensors.

I hope that the interview went/goes well @ColinUK .
We cut a small cubby hole in the wall of the downstairs toilet wall for books. 
 Puzzles, a portable Cumudgeon, graffiti books, ... These are well received.

it started dry today and then .... we had hail stones.  I wasn’t prepared but got home soon after it started.  My plans for gardening were abandoned, and replaced with furniture restoration.  Rings from badly placed cups of coffee.  
hope you are all well and have a good weekend.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Mi piace un bel bagno. E mi piacciono i libri quando sono lì dentro.


My only issue is the American “bathroom” as a euphemism for “lavatory” or “toilet”.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Mi aspettavo che i tuoi libri da toilette fossero in latino invece che in italiano!


I have some Latin tomes  residing in  yonder study, but prefer light reading for ruminations in the privy such as this best selling classic.


----------



## HenryBennett

SB2015 said:


> We cut a small cubby hole in the wall of the downstairs toilet wall for books.
> Puzzles, a portable Cumudgeon, graffiti books, ... These are well received.


From as young as I can remember we always went “to the library”, so I got it from my parents.


----------



## Clifton

Moderna vaccine side effects have commenced. 

Aside from lavatory hallucinations, it is a super sore arm, tingling lips, fingers and a BG just showing 8.5....it's been all over the place. Also have a headache, but perhaps that's all to do with Gwen the cat giving me a scalp massage with her claws.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Moderna vaccine side effects have commenced.
> 
> Aside from lavatory hallucinations, it is a super sore arm, tingling lips, fingers and a BG just showing 8.5....it's been all over the place. Also have a headache, but perhaps that's all to do with Gwen the cat giving me a scalp massage with her claws.


Go to bed with your new iPhone. I hope you get over it by the morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Today has gone well ...

Untill...

My wife decided to put yet another lock on the house side gate.

ANOTHER !!!

I stood my ground in not allowing it. Instant anger from her illness. My was she horrible.

I am beginning to think that I am an abused husband. Yes, we do exist.

She is no longer speaking to me.

Another day ruined by her illness.

I hate everything locked up and covered over to protect from unseen intruders. 

I have to now stand my ground even if I lose everything. Enough is enough.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I have to now stand my ground even if I lose everything. Enough is enough.


A difficult but understandable decision. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Inamuddle

So sorry that I am late...again...I had a good day yesterday and a lovely walk in the afternoon. Then I managed to have low blood sugars all evening. Finally went to bed at 8. Woke this morning to a reading of 15 and have felt rotten all day.  I was looking forward to watching the 5th part of viewpoint on TV tonight and have now discovered that ITV have pulled it


----------



## KARNAK

Inamuddle said:


> So sorry that I am late...again...


Never too late for a Deben (Devon) girl @Inamuddle, yes highs can make us feel rotten any ideas
maybe a long acting carb you didn`t allow for? Hope you can get out and about over the weekend if
the weather holds, expecting holiday makers (grockles) galore on the seafront/beach they`ve already 
started arriving just you, hubby and family take care stay safe. xx


----------



## SB2015

Our library in the downstairs loo.
A mix of Maths, and general humour


----------



## SB2015

Inamuddle said:


> So sorry that I am late...again...I had a good day yesterday and a lovely walk in the afternoon. Then I managed to have low blood sugars all evening. Finally went to bed at 8. Woke this morning to a reading of 15 and have felt rotten all day.  I was looking forward to watching the 5th part of viewpoint on TV tonight and have now discovered that ITV have pulled it


But we just watched it on ITV hub


----------



## Lanny

04:47 BS 5.1  OOHHH! JUST a whisker too low for a HS!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Lanny said:


> 04:47 BS 5.1  OOHHH! JUST a whisker too low for a HS!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


So tempting to try another finger just in case it’s the HS !! 4.4 for me this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Lanny

And you’re JUST a whisker too much for a HS @Michael12421 Neither of us has quite hit the target!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> But we just watched it on ITV hub


We did too.


----------



## HenryBennett

Wow, already 1 May. Don’t the months fly by?
It’s a 5.6 from me on this bank holiday weekend.

After yesterday what’ll be today’s topic of conversation? Can we top it?


----------



## eggyg

Morning from frosty Cumbria. AGAIN!! A nice round 6. Up with the larks as going to Arran. Woohoo! Showered and lateral tested, ready for my toasted crust! Nothing goes to waste in the eggy household when we’re going away! Will Hoover myself out the door at 8.30am. Ferry at 12.30, I expect it’ll be a tad busy. See you all soon. Have a fab day.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> Today has gone well ...
> 
> Untill...
> 
> My wife decided to put yet another lock on the house side gate.
> 
> ANOTHER !!!
> 
> I stood my ground in not allowing it. Instant anger from her illness. My was she horrible.
> 
> I am beginning to think that I am an abused husband. Yes, we do exist.
> 
> She is no longer speaking to me.
> 
> Another day ruined by her illness.
> 
> I hate everything locked up and covered over to protect from unseen intruders.
> 
> I have to now stand my ground even if I lose everything. Enough is enough.


It must be very difficult not knowing which behaviour you are going to encounter. Is there no one that can help you ? You shouldn’t have to go through this on your own . My thoughts are with you x


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 6.9 Today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Nervous about how today will pan out. I will throw the new lock away before my wife gets up. Then its a long walk just to get some peace.

Unless my wife becomes a danger to herself or others there is no help for her or me. And so it goes on relentlessly. The sad thing is that she has absolutely no awareness of her illness even though she has sat in front of several consultants who have spelt out her illness to her. Because she does not believe that she is ill, she cannot tackle it or recover from it.

4.8 this morning. Quite surprising since all the stress of yesterday.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.7 for me today.

Have a lovely time @eggyg , I hoover my way out the door too, much to the bemusement of my husband


----------



## Nayshiftin

Tears today  12.6 . I walked the farthest I have done for a long time last evening too. This does not make zany sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning from frosty Cumbria. AGAIN!! A nice round 6. Up with the larks as going to Arran. Woohoo! Showered and lateral tested, ready for my toasted crust! Nothing goes to waste in the eggy household when we’re going away! Will Hoover myself out the door at 8.30am. Ferry at 12.30, I expect it’ll be a tad busy. See you all soon. Have a fab day.


Enjoy your break and Cal Mac...nothing like taking the air from the open decks!


----------



## Clifton

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. Nervous about how today will pan out. I will throw the new lock away before my wife gets up. Then its a long walk just to get some peace.
> 
> Unless my wife becomes a danger to herself or others there is no help for her or me. And so it goes on relentlessly. The sad thing is that she has absolutely no awareness of her illness even though she has sat in front of several consultants who have spelt out her illness to her. Because she does not believe that she is ill, she cannot tackle it or recover from it.
> 
> 4.8 this morning. Quite surprising since all the stress of yesterday.


I hope your Saturday is a calmer one.


----------



## Clifton

Nayshiftin said:


> Tears today  12.6 . I walked the farthest I have done for a long time last evening too. This does not make zany sense to me whatsoever.


Diabetes is a mysterious beast of that there's no doubt. So many factors affecting BG...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.9 here.

Another person dashing out the door, whooosh emoji. Sadwrn Siarad (Saturday Chat Club) starts at 10 - this one is FREE (usually £8) so there’ll be pages and pages of us from all corners of the world, all chatting in Welsh. Got to walk the dogs first…I’m excited for you @eggyg - enjoy!!!


----------



## SB2015

Joining @Lanny  and @Michael12421 in a HS sandwich with a 5.1 this morning.  

Another cold and sunny day.
Plans to do a bit of gardening rain permitting.
Our Wisteria is like clockwork with the flowers just coming out.


Have a great break @eggyg.
I hope your walk gave you some peace @Gwynn
i hope your symptoms have eased @Clifton 

Enjoy the start of May.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Clifton

Morning all...

After the Moderna vaccine creating havoc with a slew of side effects last night  - all minor  - headache, tingly mouth, pins and needles in my fingers and toes, slight nausea and a thumper of a sore arm, I slept like the proverbial log.

Arose from my slumber later than normal and had a very pleasant finger jab result of 5.5, which given its volatility yesterday all the way to 9 and back at one point is I think not a bad mmol . Side effects apart from an achy arm have entirely subsided.

I have shaved, with the door shut and phone in the study for the absence of doubt and sitting in late autumn type clothes in the garden with a steaming mug of Java, Lawrence the lab and Gwen the cat judging by the action 50m away  tormenting a hapless rodent.

Kids are off to Saturday tennis and swimming, I am making a breakfast of omelette and smoked salmon for Madame upon her return then it's a drive to the north of Bristol to wave adieu to our trusty people carrier thinggy to welcome its replacement. Another new machine (end of its lease, new one begins, all very tax efficient too via Madame's business).

This afternoon, if it's dry, family walk on the Downs with everyone except Gwen the cat (that'd be a disaster) and there we have it!

I hope everyone had a pleasant Friday evening and Saturday shapes up to be just spectacular for all!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, what a difference a day makes, especially if a glass or two of red wine was involved yesterday evening.
Have a lovely holiday, @eggyg !


----------



## SueEK

7 on the dot this morning. Rubbed down my wooden bistro set yesterday as going to paint it for the balcony of the caravan. Have woken with back ache so had to get up. Also have some chest pain again, think I may need to run this past the doctor as have had a few episodes of this over the last couple of months and have a history of heart disease, not overly concerned but wasn’t a number of years ago when they found plaque in one of my arteries!!
@eggyg wishing you very happy holidays, hope you have great weather and look forward to some photos x
@Gwynn am out of ideas but my thoughts are definitely with you, I hope today is a good day for you xx
Have a lovely start to May everyone x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

White rabbits 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> 7 on the dot this morning. Rubbed down my wooden bistro set yesterday as going to paint it for the balcony of the caravan. Have woken with back ache so had to get up. Also have some chest pain again, think I may need to run this past the doctor as have had a few episodes of this over the last couple of months and have a history of heart disease, not overly concerned but wasn’t a number of years ago when they found plaque in one of my arteries!!
> @eggyg wishing you very happy holidays, hope you have great weather and look forward to some photos x
> @Gwynn am out of ideas but my thoughts are definitely with you, I hope today is a good day for you xx
> Have a lovely start to May everyone x


Hope the chest pain subsides and may I conjole you to contact your GP? 
Wishing you a fab start of May too...


----------



## B3cky

5.5 after a wake up at 3am at 3.7
Maybe tomorrow I’ll sleep straight through? This is fast becoming my life motto!


----------



## SueEK

Clifton said:


> Hope the chest pain subsides and may I conjole you to contact your GP?
> Wishing you a fab start of May too...


Yes I shall, had been thinking it could be muscular but best err on the side of caution!


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.6 for me out in garden until rain arrives.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Maca44

Nayshiftin said:


> Tears today  12.6 . I walked the farthest I have done for a long time last evening too. This does not make zany sense to me whatsoever.


@Nayshiftin  Once a month I treadmill run 5k to beat my personal best, which I do, but the last one was flat out heart rate was in the upper limits then after my BG was up for a few days. Keep calm, I understand your frustration it happens to me but just causes stress and that can raise BG as well. 

Forget about 12.6 and keep moving on


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, it was a 6.6 for me this morning. 5 more hours til I'm free, woohoo! Looks sunny so hopefully it stays that way. Will be off home to sort out th3 greenhouse and my seedlings. I love this time of year,  super exciting


----------



## Clifton

B3cky said:


> 5.5 after a wake up at 3am at 3.7
> Maybe tomorrow I’ll sleep straight through? This is fast becoming my life motto!


Sorry to hear ... I hope tonight it's a restful one...


----------



## ColinUK

7.4 this morning. And my parents are coming into town later so we’re going to have a bite to eat outside somewhere. 

And they’ll tell me I’m fat and too thin and don’t eat enough and that they love me and that I’m a disappointment to them and that they love my home but they’d never live here because it’s too big/small, central/isolated etc.

I do love them of course and they love me but it can be a complex relationship at times.

I’m not going to tell them about the sexual assault stuff.


----------



## Clifton

Just checked email, never a good thing to do on a long weekend; received a request to attend in-person at the Hague - soon.
Getting there is an interesting conundrum - no flights from Bristol to Amsterdam at the moment, leaving Heathrow  as one choice, don't even know if Eurostar is running, then getting there from Amsterdam Centraal or Schiphol.

Long story why video isn't an option in this specific instance, but another conundrum to ponder as I throw eggs into the pan as Madame is arriving back  having given Maurice his final bath before we hand him back!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> 7.4 this morning. And my parents are coming into town later so we’re going to have a bite to eat outside somewhere.
> 
> And they’ll tell me I’m fat and too thin and don’t eat enough and that they love me and that I’m a disappointment to them and that they love my home but they’d never live here because it’s too big/small, central/isolated etc.
> 
> I do love them of course and they love me but it can be a complex relationship at times.
> 
> I’m not going to tell them about the sexual assault stuff.


Love is complex...enjoy your time and a good meal too!


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> I do love them of course and they love me.


Let take the Positivises Colin they are the most important but just a shorter sentence


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 7.4 this morning. And my parents are coming into town later so we’re going to have a bite to eat outside somewhere.
> 
> And they’ll tell me I’m fat and too thin and don’t eat enough and that they love me and that I’m a disappointment to them and that they love my home but they’d never live here because it’s too big/small, central/isolated etc.
> 
> I do love them of course and they love me but it can be a complex relationship at times.
> 
> I’m not going to tell them about the sexual assault stuff.


My mother in law is exactly the same can contradict herself in one sentence. You’ll know when you’re ready to tell them xx


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Just checked email, never a good thing to do on a long weekend; received a request to attend in-person at the Hague - soon.
> Getting there is an interesting conundrum - no flights from Bristol to Amsterdam at the moment, leaving Heathrow  as one choice, don't even know if Eurostar is running, then getting there from Amsterdam Centraal or Schiphol.
> 
> Long story why video isn't an option in this specific instance, but another conundrum to ponder as I throw eggs into the pan as Madame is arriving back  having given Maurice his final bath before we hand him back!


Road trip in the Morgan maybe? And FedEx luggage/papers over.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.1 for me today. Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Nearly at Ardrossan ferry port. We went the scenic way, weather fab. This made me laugh. You know when you’re in Scotland when you’re following a haggis wagon!


----------



## rosalindb

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Nearly at Ardrossan ferry port. We went the scenic way, weather fab. This made me laugh. You know when you’re in Scotland when you’re following a haggis wagon!


oh you are just a few miles from my bit.  Enjoy your trip to Arran


----------



## rosalindb

rosalindb said:


> oh you are just a few miles from my bit.  Enjoy your trip to Arran


There is an ASDA by the ferry port if you need any last minute goodies


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 6.6 @ 7.31am and I'm very pleased with that. I have a new routine after a shock the other night when I made myself measure and was 12.4 @ 11.32pm.  So now I measure before getting up from the bed and I measure last thing at night. Still a struggle getting any blood out but I really press down and put up with it. No choice. Trying to low carb or lower carb at least. Have a good day all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 9.1 still holding just below 10 to gain hypo awareness, don`t want to go any higher
it really affects the Neuropathy in my lower legs and feet.

Take care stay safe folks enjoy your weekend.


----------



## eggyg

rosalindb said:


> There is an ASDA by the ferry port if you need any last minute goodies


Just been in for a sandwich and a cuppa in the cafe. We were starving as had breakfast at 6am. In queue now for 12.30 ferry. It’s very busy, which I expected. I’m very excited.


----------



## Libs

7.8 this morning but I did over indulge last night. Had been reading 5’s and 6’s last week. Much improved for me from 11‘s before starting new meds.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Just been in for a sandwich and a cuppa in the cafe. We were starving as had breakfast at 6am. In queue now for 12.30 ferry. It’s very busy, which I expected. I’m very excited.


Great! Enjoy every second...


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Nearly at Ardrossan ferry port. We went the scenic way, weather fab. This made me laugh. You know when you’re in Scotland when you’re following a haggis wagon!


Love it! I'm desperate for square sliced sausages too!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Road trip in the Morgan maybe? And FedEx luggage/papers over.


Great idea!  Can't take the new Jemima as she's needed for family duty!
However, work is already booking me today for week after next. 

Prefer Eurostar as the nightmare of Heathrow or London City I'd like to avoid! 

Enjoy lunch with the folks.


----------



## rebrascora

High all night AGAIN despite another increase in evening Levemir and 1.5 correction units at bedtime for 12.1.
Woke at 6.30am on 10.2 Jabbed 3 units of Fiasp (which would normally be too much) and went back to sleep.
Woke at 7am on 8.7. Jabbed 25 units of Levemir (that's another extra unit). Still felt tired so dosed off again and woke at 8.55am on a very nice 5.1 which seems to be a popular number this morning. Not sure which reading I am claiming as my actual waking reading but if any of them had been 5.2 I would have been out of bed like a shot and taking a photo of my meter!! 

@eggyg Hope you have a smooth crossing and a very enjoyable stay. 

@Nayshiftin Did you double check that reading? Sometimes a tiny bit of something on your finger can compromise the reading or even a duff test strip or maybe you woke up after a stressful dream. Regardless, with diabetes you have to try not to get too hung up on individual readings but look at longer term trends. You are doing all the right things and generally heading in the right direction, so just keep at it and don't let a duff reading derail you mentally. Have a lovely weekend and hope you manage to fit in another walk.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 for me out in garden until rain arrives.


It was sunny and just getting warm when I started power washing the paving along the side of the house. Then it started alternately raining and hailing. But as they say on Mastermind, “I’ve started so I’ll finish.”
The words “drowned” and “rat” come to mind.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Road trip in the Morgan maybe? And FedEx luggage/papers over.


Riddle solved. KLM are running one return per day from Bristol...so thank goodness for that!


----------



## pm133

ColinUK said:


> 7.4 this morning. And my parents are coming into town later so we’re going to have a bite to eat outside somewhere.
> 
> And they’ll tell me I’m fat and too thin and don’t eat enough and that they love me and that I’m a disappointment to them and that they love my home but they’d never live here because it’s too big/small, central/isolated etc.
> 
> I do love them of course and they love me but it can be a complex relationship at times.



I have had to deal with similar things in the past but when the balance of negative things from the relationship outweighed the positive things, I had to introduce a bit of distance. A lot of distance in fact. Started doing it gradually many years ago and now I barely see them. It's better that way for me and my family. Negative people are just such a drain. They never change and they never admit they are the problem. The fact that they are family doesn't give them a free pass with me.

As a parent, I'd be horrified if my kids dreaded me coming round or found out that they were wearily tolerating me.


----------



## Nayshiftin

rebrascora said:


> High all night AGAIN despite another increase in evening Levemir and 1.5 correction units at bedtime for 12.1.
> Woke at 6.30am on 10.2 Jabbed 3 units of Fiasp (which would normally be too much) and went back to sleep.
> Woke at 7am on 8.7. Jabbed 25 units of Levemir (that's another extra unit). Still felt tired so dosed off again and woke at 8.55am on a very nice 5.1 which seems to be a popular number this morning. Not sure which reading I am claiming as my actual waking reading but if any of them had been 5.2 I would have been out of bed like a shot and taking a photo of my meter!!
> 
> @eggyg Hope you have a smooth crossing and a very enjoyable stay.
> 
> @Nayshiftin Did you double check that reading? Sometimes a tiny bit of something on your finger can compromise the reading or even a duff test strip or maybe you woke up after a stressful dream. Regardless, with diabetes you have to try not to get too hung up on individual readings but look at longer term trends. You are doing all the right things and generally heading in the right direction, so just keep at it and don't let a duff reading derail you mentally. Have a lovely weekend and hope you manage to fit in another walk.


Thank you for the lovely comment of encouragement. Yes I need to move on . Why can’t it be eat that and you’ll be fine . Too dimples. I had an egg salad lunch time and it raised it 4 points . I was so pleased at 5.1 before a salad to go up to 9 mmols. Mentally I think I am in a bad place today so going to write today off.


----------



## Michael12421

@Nayshiftin. Some days you just can't win.  No matter what you do, what you inject or what tablets you take, what food you eat, exercise you take everything seems to go arse up.  I have days like that as I am sure we all do.  Writing the day off as you put it seems the logical step - tomorrow is another, and hopefully better, day.


----------



## Nayshiftin

I hope so . Thanks


----------



## KARNAK

Don`t despair @Nayshiftin we`re all here for you, control will come eventually. Most of us know
how you feel but as frustrating as it is remember no two days as a Diabetic are the same.

Take care stay safe, Michaels correct start again in the morning.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> It was sunny and just getting warm when I started power washing the paving along the side of the house. Then it started alternately raining and hailing. But as they say on Mastermind, “I’ve started so I’ll finish.”
> The words “drowned” and “rat” come to mind.


Well only just finished a very simple garden job which involved digging a big deep whole next to the wood arch I put up to grow climbers. Raised sleeper bed was easy but 1ft down I hit concrete then remembered that I was on the site where I built the kids a play area and attached the swing onto these 2ft x 2ft concrete blocks right where I needed to dig down and I make strong concrete so just finished chopping it out, I'm knackered .


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Well only just finished a very simple garden job which involved digging a big deep whole next to the wood arch I put up to grow climbers. Raised sleeper bed was easy but 1ft down I hit concrete then remembered that I was on the site where I built the kids a play area and attached the swing onto these 2ft x 2ft concrete blocks right where I needed to dig down and I make strong concrete so just finished chopping it out, I'm knackered .


Gardening is easy - no one ever said!


----------



## ColinUK

pm133 said:


> I have had to deal with similar things in the past but when the balance of negative things from the relationship outweighed the positive things, I had to introduce a bit of distance. A lot of distance in fact. Started doing it gradually many years ago and now I barely see them. It's better that way for me and my family. Negative people are just such a drain. They never change and they never admit they are the problem. The fact that they are family doesn't give them a free pass with me.
> 
> As a parent, I'd be horrified if my kids dreaded me coming round or found out that they were wearily tolerating me.


I love them to bits and it’s mutual. It’s just that sometimes it’s hard knowing what to say to them and what to hold back. 
Partly it’s acknowledging their ages and not wanting to cause them any distress or worry.
They loved my home and it’s the first time they’ve seen it in person. 
And we strolled to a very local Italian caffe I love and they can see exactly why it’s so popular as it’s obvious everything is cooked with heart. 
All in all it was a lovely time


----------



## KARNAK

Maca44 said:


> Well only just finished a very simple garden job which involved digging a big deep whole next to the wood arch I put up to grow climbers. Raised sleeper bed was easy but 1ft down I hit concrete then remembered that I was on the site where I built the kids a play area and attached the swing onto these 2ft x 2ft concrete blocks right where I needed to dig down and I make strong concrete so just finished chopping it out, I'm knackered .


In my last house the neighbour had large trees blocking the light out into the garden, so I done a deal
with them, I`ll pay to have them cut down and I`ll put a new fence up. Had the trees cut down enough
to give us light that cost a thousand pound, had to wait two weeks because a wood pigeon had young`s
so waited for them to fledge.

Then the fence took me two months to dig out the roots from the trees, couldn`t get a digger in there
so by hand it was, understand how you feel @Maca44 but what a feeling when its completed.


----------



## KARNAK

ColinUK said:


> I love them to bits and it’s mutual. It’s just that sometimes it’s hard knowing what to say to them and what to hold back.
> Partly it’s acknowledging their ages and not wanting to cause them any distress or worry.
> They loved my home and it’s the first time they’ve seen it in person.
> And we strolled to a very local Italian caffe I love and they can see exactly why it’s so popular as it’s obvious everything is cooked with heart.
> All in all it was a lovely time


What does Italian coffee with heart taste like Colin?  

So happy you had a lovely day mate I`m sure you did everything you needed to do, well done.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 up at 5am after 4 1/2 hrs sleep but feel ready for the day in garden the morning dreams wake me up, this morning I was in a scuffle and kicked some guy in the balls but woke to find I had kicked the radiator now me foot hurts, weird.


----------



## Lanny

04:56 BS 12.6 2 Hours & 46 minutes after eating! Actually got up around 00:30 for call of nature & couldn’t get back to sleep so, cooked pasta bolognese, don’t eat that often but, fancied some, & forgot to test!  Only remembered when sitting down to eat by which time, with DP, it was 02:10 BS 9.1. I then bloused extra +12 for a combo of naughty things:- pasta, bolognese & a glass of coke. Then sat down to eat! The problem was I found the sauce, Dolmio Smooth, to be SO intense in taste I couldn’t eat all of it: forced down about a third of it & no more; chucked the rest & downed the coke! Incredibly sweeter than usual after the intensity of the bolognese but, I knew I had WAY too much bolus in my system. Then, made 2 slices of bread & butter spread with about a tsp of honey on top of each slice & ate that too: oddly I could hardly taste the honey at all as it’s definitely less sweet than coke; by which time it was just about 40 minutes after the NR had gone in. I opened another can of coke & have been zipping it about every 30 minutes or so to keep hypos at bay to feed the bolus when I feel my heart start to race. It’s been a bit of hopping on my toes session for the last few hours but, the end is in sight as I come towards the end of active NR. There’s a small amount of coke left that I might not need now as BS is ok for a while sitting at 12.6 but, then again, being liquid it’ll go up fast & come back down fast as well! More testing now to keep a closer eye on things! This whole year my taste buds have changed a lot & it’s not the first phase of intensity that I’ve had as my taste buds tend to go weird when hypo in the past anyway but, the CV virus, since getting back in May 2020, has made that go up quite a few notches to an even more extreme level of intensity! Definitely NO bolognese for me then for another while!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just a bit more hopping on my toes for a bit to test & keep a close eye on things & I’ll delay 6am LR for a bit until all the NR is out of my system, I test & see where I’m at?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 4.3


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Oops slightly wrong side of 4 so off to have breakfast


----------



## Lucyr

6.6 here at 5:30am on a bright Sunday morning, after which I returned to bed with breakfast whilst it’s quiet and on the cool side


----------



## Lanny

Phew!  With a little drop of sweat over one eye for a Phew! emoji!  06:24 BS 5.2 just after 4 hours 15 minutes or so of active NR & LR just went in too! I can’t claim the HS, though, but, awfully relieved now! I knew it! That coke sure webt back down again pretty fast!  I’ll just chuck that last bit of coke at the bottom of the glass, then!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning woke up to 7.1 @ 6:30 today
had a low before bed yesterday (4.3@10:30 pm)


----------



## HenryBennett

Slightly hung over, so an hour later than usual. An HS for me and average of 5.7 over the week. 
Nice bright sunshine at the mo.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today



Nearly BG twins Northie! I got a 7.4 after multiple overnight alarms for being below 4.8 and suspended basal insulin. Basal pattern needs a bit more of a tweak then!

Congrats on the HS @HenryBennett and @Lanny (I count it!)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from the beautiful Isle of Arran. A 5.3! Just a red squirrel’s whisker away. Sitting looking over to the sea at the moment. Also watching the antics of the resident above mentioned squirrel. Within minutes of us arriving at the cottage, he was in the garden. I’ve spotted a few red squirrels in my time but they’ve always been too fast to observe and definitely have never managed to get any photos. It’s made my holiday. 

Have a smashing Sunday.
@HenryBennett well done on the hangover, oh and the HS!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. Snap @Northerner 7.7 for me too


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett well done on the HS


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from a very tired Gwynn. 

Yesterday was very odd. Wife was very very bad in the morning and very very good in the afternoon/evening. It all stresses me out terribly. However, we ended the day on a good note.

I have to be kind to her as she lives in a world of perpetual fear. Not a nice place to be.

Today will be a whole new unpredictable game, hopefully good.

BG 5.4 for me at 6am so that makes me happy.

Chocolate eclair from M&S later on this evening. Hmmmm.

Lamb for lunch. Not keen on lamb. But I said that we would try it this weekend.

What's happened to the nice bank holiday weather. Its been very cold and it looks like more rain today too. I though it was a rule that the May bank holiday is always hot, sunny, and dry.

Oh well.


----------



## SueEK

Snap @goodybags a 7.1 for me also. Going home early today as our granddaughters 7th Birthday today. Presents are mainly LOL orientated, she’s mad about them. She’s having her birthday party on the 23rd as she didn’t have one last year and not allowed just yet this year.
@HenryBennett congrats on the HS
@eggyg a rare sight indeed these days, don’t remember the last time I saw a red squirrel x
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Get some rubbish cleared from the garden this morning before the rain arrives. A fire will be involved so at least it'll be warm.

Snooker may also be involved as it's the final at the Crucible today and tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning all. 5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Off to son's to build yet more flatpacks. A bookcase this time, which at least means he’s taking all his books that are still cluttering up our house at the moment.


----------



## EllsBells

5.6 for me after a 10 mile walk round  breezy Brixton and Brockwell Park yesterday.


----------



## rebrascora

Starting to really struggle with this now! 14.5 this morning! 
Increased Levemir by another unit last night and another unit this morning. Probably not enough but I am worried about what happens when the wind changes and I (hopefully... at some point) don't need all this extra insulin anymore.

I am also losing control of my diet. I had 2 dark chocolate digestive biscuits at bedtime last night and a hot chocolate (all bolused for) followed by a weak coffee with cream just because I was desperately in need of comfort food. These high levels are making me feel agitated. I also seem to be struggling with hayfever again which happened for a day or 2 after the first vaccine too and is unusual for me. Just feel under the weather and panicking a bit about my high levels. 
I have jabbed my largest doses ever this morning of 9 units of Fiasp plus 26 of Levemir and waiting to see what effect that is going to have and when I can think about having breakfast!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a roller coaster of levels yesterday (low followed by normal, hypo followed by massive rebound, a 5 at bedtime so had a biscuit then graph showed i was 11-12 all night   ) woke to 8.2. Hope its more level today.
@eggyg, sounds like a relaxing start to your holiday. Love the photo, have a good time.
@rebrascora i hope your levels settle soon.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Morning all from the beautiful Isle of Arran. A 5.3! Just a red squirrel’s whisker away. Sitting looking over to the sea at the moment. Also watching the antics of the resident above mentioned squirrel. Within minutes of us arriving at the cottage, he was in the garden. I’ve spotted a few red squirrels in my time but they’ve always been too fast to observe and definitely have never managed to get any photos. It’s made my holiday.
> 
> Have a smashing Sunday.
> @HenryBennett well done on the hangover, oh and the HS!


Great photo! Enjoy the fresh sea air too!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Starting to really struggle with this now! 14.5 this morning!
> Increased Levemir by another unit last night and another unit this morning. Probably not enough but I am worried about what happens when the wind changes and I (hopefully... at some point) don't need all this extra insulin anymore.
> 
> I am also losing control of my diet. I had 2 dark chocolate digestive biscuits at bedtime last night and a hot chocolate (all bolused for) followed by a weak coffee with cream just because I was desperately in need of comfort food. These high levels are making me feel agitated. I also seem to be struggling with hayfever again which happened for a day or 2 after the first vaccine too and is unusual for me. Just feel under the weather and panicking a bit about my high levels.
> I have jabbed my largest doses ever this morning of 9 units of Fiasp plus 26 of Levemir and waiting to see what effect that is going to have and when I can think about having breakfast!


Hope your levels settle...sending bestest wishes....


----------



## Clifton

5.4 this morning. Good morning co-posters! 

Cool, sunny morning on the Sunday paper run with our dog the smiling Lawrence commencing  at 0700, followed by a stop to grab a coffee and for the household (not me -iccchhh) freshly baked pains au chocolat and baguettes. I had poached eggs and carb envy instead! 

Schedule upside down as the case I was involved in last week is adjourned for 3 weeks because of illness and subsequent availability issues, so staying in Bristol till Tuesday and flying to Amsterdam then train to the Hague till Friday or Saturday. At least the preparation and meetings can now take place for this ahead of the curve, so something good came out of the unexpected adjournment. First time near an airport since Jan 2020! 

Holiday booked in Scotland on the Isle of Skye for ½ term and fingers crossed we can get to Mallorca later on...but waiting to see. If not, plan B has yet to be formulated. 

Madame is off with the kids in the new Jemima SUV truck and I am pottering in the garden (with the newspapers and a coffee)...

Have a super duper Sunday all!


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> I love them to bits and it’s mutual. It’s just that sometimes it’s hard knowing what to say to them and what to hold back.
> Partly it’s acknowledging their ages and not wanting to cause them any distress or worry.
> They loved my home and it’s the first time they’ve seen it in person.
> And we strolled to a very local Italian caffe I love and they can see exactly why it’s so popular as it’s obvious everything is cooked with heart.
> All in all it was a lovely time


Brilliant!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.4 for me this morning. Just started to watch series 1 of Line of Duty, wanting to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Clifton

The world is clearly trying to get back to normal...

Madame is stuck in a traffic jam for the first time in ages trying to get into the Cribbs Causeway shopping nightmare...

I'm attending a UN legal seminar and conference on genocide (not exactly a light hearted boondoggle) in early autumn and so it continues...

Later, maybe a potter down to the Harbourside - jam packed I'd imagine, so alternative could be  a local stroll before firing up the BBQ and eating indoors as that chill wind is a bit of a chittering special.

Moderna vaccine first dose side effects are dissipating exponentially so I am pleased for that despite my misgivings on the Swiss cheese emergency approvals rushed in for the vaccine push.

Now, time to read the Observer!


----------



## Teaforme

7.3 average, though I did manage quite a few >7 earlier in the week. 
It was skewed by running out of metformin. Because I was originally prescribed metformin by the hospital, there are still problems with getting it as a repeat prescription from the GP. I ended up having to get an emergency prescription from 111 as my waking blood sugar levels were starting to shoot up.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning stepped over the threshold 10.1 more Basal me thinks.

@eggyg mighty fine photo, reminds me of my younger brother the only one with ginger hair out of
seven of us, mind you he loves milk. 

Congratulations on HS @HenryBennett and the hangover.

{{{HUGS}}} @rebrascora keep at it girl. xx

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora so sorry you’re having such a rough ride at the moment, well quite a few moments it seems from your posts. Wish I could offer some wonderful words of wisdom but am sadly lacking in the T1 area. If anyone can turn things around I know you can.  Take care and virtual hugs to you xx


----------



## freesia

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.4 for me this morning. Just started to watch series 1 of Line of Duty, wanting to see what all the fuss is about.


Enjoy! It really gets you hooked. I shall wait until the winter when we can't get out as much and watch from series 1 again. I can't wait for tonight. Snacks will be prepared in advance, glass of wine ready and phones will go unanswered 9-10pm


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks everyone for the votes of confidence/support. Not sure I am capable of turning things around. It may be just a question of riding the storm with the best damage limitation I can manage and having faith that there will be calmer waters to come. I think part of my problem is the fear of large doses of insulin and what happens if I suddenly no longer need them... ie I get some really bad hypos out of the blue and that is stopping me from upping my basal insulin as much as I probably need to.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora could it be your insulin? Have you tried changing it to another pen or cartridge or could you need to change to a different one? Might it be a vicious circle where you stress about the levels but stress keeps them high. Sorry if i've stated the obvious but you are usually really on top of things so it is unusual for you. Keep your chin up, if anyone can sort it, you can. If not, can you talk to a DSN?


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I think part of my problem is the fear of large doses of insulin and what happens if I suddenly no longer need them... ie I get some really bad hypos out of the blue and that is stopping me from upping my basal insulin as much as I probably need to.


Thats understandable. I worry if i have to have larger amounts of insulin and hypos. But we need to have what our body needs and sometimes it is a bit of a waiting game albeit draining. I hope they level out soon for you.


----------



## adrian1der

Just catching up after a day off line yesterday. I'm joining @HenryBennett today

Done some baking this morning - Lemon Meringue Tart and as I had some shortcrust pastry left a few jam tarts as well. Off to cook a roast pork dinner with lots of crackling


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der  COngratulations


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> 5.4 this morning. Good morning co-posters!
> 
> Cool, sunny morning on the Sunday paper run with our dog the smiling Lawrence commencing  at 0700, followed by a stop to grab a coffee and for the household (not me -iccchhh) freshly baked pains au chocolat and baguettes. I had poached eggs and carb envy instead!
> 
> Schedule upside down as the case I was involved in last week is adjourned for 3 weeks because of illness and subsequent availability issues, so staying in Bristol till Tuesday and flying to Amsterdam then train to the Hague till Friday or Saturday. At least the preparation and meetings can now take place for this ahead of the curve, so something good came out of the unexpected adjournment. First time near an airport since Jan 2020!
> 
> Holiday booked in Scotland on the Isle of Skye for ½ term and fingers crossed we can get to Mallorca later on...but waiting to see. If not, plan B has yet to be formulated.
> 
> Madame is off with the kids in the new Jemima SUV truck and I am pottering in the garden (with the newspapers and a coffee)...
> 
> Have a super duper Sunday all!


I love Skye. Must say it was one of our favourite Scottish holidays. It actually rained every single day but we had a fantastic week. We stayed in the north near to Flora MacDonald’s grave.
It’s a hell of a hike from Bristol, suppose you’re staying over in Annan to check up on errr I mean, see your mum!   PS hope you’re not thinking of going in the Morgan. We have a F Type Jag and I must say I was petrified on those single track roads! Mr Eggy loved it!


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Just catching up after a day off line yesterday. I'm joining @HenryBennett today
> 
> Done some baking this morning - Lemon Meringue Tart and as I had some shortcrust pastry left a few jam tarts as well. Off to cook a roast pork dinner with lots of crackling


Congratulations on the HS and the baking. I must say your restraint is commendable.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> I love Skye. Must say it was one of our favourite Scottish holidays. It actually rained every single day but we had a fantastic week. We stayed in the north near to Flora MacDonald’s grave.
> It’s a hell of a hike from Bristol, suppose you’re staying over in Annan to check up on errr I mean, see your mum!   PS hope you’re not thinking of going in the Morgan. We have a F Type Jag and I must say I was petrified on those single track roads! Mr Eggy loved it!


Hope you're having a great time!
It is a fair old hike and Jemima is also a Jaguar - an F Pace - so I think I'll close my eyes on the single track lanes too as she's not a nimble wee machine!

A pitstop to check in on mum is the plan!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Starting to really struggle with this now! 14.5 this morning!
> Increased Levemir by another unit last night and another unit this morning. Probably not enough but I am worried about what happens when the wind changes and I (hopefully... at some point) don't need all this extra insulin anymore.
> 
> I am also losing control of my diet. I had 2 dark chocolate digestive biscuits at bedtime last night and a hot chocolate (all bolused for) followed by a weak coffee with cream just because I was desperately in need of comfort food. These high levels are making me feel agitated. I also seem to be struggling with hayfever again which happened for a day or 2 after the first vaccine too and is unusual for me. Just feel under the weather and panicking a bit about my high levels.
> I have jabbed my largest doses ever this morning of 9 units of Fiasp plus 26 of Levemir and waiting to see what effect that is going to have and when I can think about having breakfast!


I hope you're ok this afternoon @rebrascora - would your health care team maybe offer some help on Tuesday?


----------



## Clifton

@adrian1der @HenryBennett  Congrats!


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> Hope you're having a great time!
> It is a fair old hike and Jemima is also a Jaguar - an F Pace - so I think I'll close my eyes on the single track lanes too as she's not a nimble wee machine!
> 
> A pitstop to check in on mum is the plan!


Our Jag is Camille.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 6.8 for me today, now off for an evening stroll along Hunstanton prom.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Our Jag is Camille.


I feel a love affair coming...dainty Camille and honking hulk Jemima meet bonnet to bonnet on a single track road...and the rest is history  There she is at handover. I didn't realise she was so enormous  as it was Madame's choice!


----------



## Spozkins

Bit late but woke at 5am and for some reason my levels had spiked to 12 for no reason that I can account for. Also happened tonight too, currently sitting at 18. Interesting woke up very thirsty this morning expecting to be a lot higher so it just shows how your body adjusts. 

Anyway, hope everybody who is struggling has some respite soon. Take care all.


----------



## Clifton

Spozkins said:


> Bit late but woke at 5am and for some reason my levels had spiked to 12 for no reason that I can account for. Also happened tonight too, currently sitting at 18. Interesting woke up very thirsty this morning expecting to be a lot higher so it just shows how your body adjusts.
> 
> Anyway, hope everybody who is struggling has some respite soon. Take care all.


And the same to you @Spozkins - wishing you all the best


----------



## Nayshiftin

*I got 7.4 this morning too, its has stayed under 10 today. Fingers crossed for the morning. *


----------



## Bexlee

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Evening all, 6.8 for me today, now off for an evening stroll along Hunstanton prom.


Hope it’s less busy than earlier today!


----------



## Bexlee

5.3 way back this morning


----------



## Clifton

PCR test done and negative. Travel certificate in hand and £155 lighter - but it's a business expense which is a good thing. 

Decided  to fly out to Amsterdam tomorrow evening so I am ready  for Tuesday over  in the Hague.  Getting  home Friday afternoon is more likely now. Wish me luck...

Madame is taking me to the airport here in Bristol with the kids waving me off from the back seat.

Sleep well one and all!


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> PCR test done and negative. Travel certificate in hand and £155 lighter - but it's a business expense which is a good thing.
> 
> Decided  to fly out to Amsterdam tomorrow evening so I am ready  for Tuesday over  in the Hague.  Getting  home Friday afternoon is more likely now. Wish me luck...
> 
> Madame is taking me to the airport here in Bristol with the kids waving me off from the back seat.
> 
> Sleep well one and all!


Well, good luck with the business end and with the flight. Air France-KLM are two once great airlines now rather second rate.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 at 06:00 on an overcast and wet bank holiday Monday


----------



## Lanny

05:55 BS 5.1  That’s another whisker off a HS as well!

The rest of yesterday went pretty plainly food wise given my intense taste buds & I ate plain bread & butter with tea: even the “Low Low” spread, local NI low fat buttery spread, tasted very intense & the bread very sweet too; ate some ramen noodles today, for breakfast just now, & the intensity has eased off a little, thank goodness & hope things will get back to normal soon? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Yesterday was a bit on the chilly side & it looks like the same today so wrap up if you’re go out on this Bank Holiday Monday!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.3 for me so near and yet so far . Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 8.1 today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 for me as well, @Freddie1966, so close!


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  4.2 for me.

An exciting day ahead, making cuppas for OH while he lays the kitchen floor. He looks like he’s laying himself, not the tiles, the amount of tile adhesive he’s got on his clothes!

Have a relaxing day, peeps.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 5.6 here.


----------



## Nayshiftin

10.1 this morning I was good as good yesterday except yes there was one ? Which was lowish  carb. We were at mother in laws snd had a cup of Asparagus soup which I guess is white processed flour . Would that be enough to spike? I will aim to be lower tomorrow. Today is planned . Got my Bergen bread had to go into the city to get it.


----------



## B3cky

10.1 for me this morning ( after a 3.3 at 3:30am. What’s with all the threes?!

Anyone got any all-consuming feedback to share on the Line of Duty finale?


----------



## HenryBennett

Anitram said:


> Homebase, of all places - you couldn't make it up.


Homebase was pretty well destroyed by the Bunnings takeover. It seemed that the Australian management didn’t even know that in the UK Christmas is winter! Shops piled high with cheap plastic storage boxes.

We have one only a mile away so I still use it for basic gardening and diy stuff. Better than nothing.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.5 for me this morning. 

Bright and sunny here this morning, so we’ll need to make the most of it before rain arrives after lunch...at least the garden will be happy with that. 

Right better get my shoes on for a walk.....


----------



## HenryBennett

I


Anitram said:


> Hope the weather doesn't spoil anyone's Bank Holiday plans.


It has for us. We’ve only seen our close friends online for quite some time and a couple of them had arranged a get together in their garden this afternoon. I was to do the sandwiches and had bought everything, but to no avail


----------



## Clifton

A 5.3 for me this morning! Hello from a cool and not very spring like Bristol...

Back from  the hound walk via the bakers (I just go for the smell these days - sniffing like Lawrence the lab), over the Suspension Bridge, down to grab a coffee at the newly opened lush place up the road. Saw our famous neighbour; had a long chat about this and that - she enquired after the Morgan and I promised to take her out for a spin!

Grabbed a Guardian for later and now about to have yoghurt, peanut butter and berries  before the world throws itself at me.

Leave for the airport about 3pm, departure due at 525pm - but with only 6 flights departing all day long, it won't be busy. Catching a train from Schiphol tonight straight to my hotel in den Haag seemingly named after an ice cream brand!

Packing for a trip - first one in 14 months is different: prescriptions in case they ask, masks galore, the blood test thinggy, pills and wee sealed snacks to post Brexit Europe !! All in hand baggage needless to say....The joys!!

No matter what you're doing, where you are: have a super one!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lisa66 said:


> Bright and sunny here this morning, so we’ll need to make the most of it before rain arrives after lunch...at least the garden will be happy with that.


It’s already wet here, so it’s the exercise bike for me today. But, I have to say, the first time in a while.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> I
> 
> It has for us. We’ve only seen our close friends online for quite some time and a couple of them had arranged a get together in their garden this afternoon. I was to do the sandwiches and had bought everything, but to no avail


Sorry to hear...have a good one though...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Quick nip to the shops this morning then it looks like the snooker final all day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> Well, good luck with the business end and with the flight. Air France-KLM are two once great airlines now rather second rate.


I know - got the scars! Less than an hour though on board and I anticipate an empty-ish cabin too. Thanks also...a 55 minute puddle jump to the near continent seems like  some magical adventure after the last year!


----------



## EllsBells

5.7 for me after another boozy night at a friend's bbq - at least this time no chips to gorge on (meats and Greek salad and dodged the bread) - feeling a trifle delicate this morning!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Was having difficulty getting on here earlier, when my reading was 4.4. 
Wet miserable day today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks and 6.6 for me. Granddaughter loved her presents, especially the camper van, so lovely to see them and have cuddles, they are gorgeous. My daughter had made pink cup cakes with pink icing so was very easy to resist. She had also made pina coladas which were more difficult to resist but I did (pat on the back for me).
Disaster followed as I had removed all my curtains from the caravan, put three of the smaller ones one to wash and when they came out of the machine the lining had completely disintegrated and there were marks all over the actual curtains. OMG I nearly cried. There are 8 curtains in the lounge area and really good quality so what’s happened I don’t really know. Anyhow have thrown off an email to Willerby to see if they have any left over. Will wait and see.
So lovely day here in Brighton and quite warm so will get out at some point today.
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Clifton

SueEK said:


> Morning folks and 6.6 for me. Granddaughter loved her presents, especially the camper van, so lovely to see them and have cuddles, they are gorgeous. My daughter had made pink cup cakes with pink icing so was very easy to resist. She had also made pina coladas which were more difficult to resist but I did (pat on the back for me).
> Disaster followed as I had removed all my curtains from the caravan, put three of the smaller ones one to wash and when they came out of the machine the lining had completely disintegrated and there were marks all over the actual curtains. OMG I nearly cried. There are 8 curtains in the lounge area and really good quality so what’s happened I don’t really know. Anyhow have thrown off an email to Willerby to see if they have any left over. Will wait and see.
> So lovely day here in Brighton and quite warm so will get out at some point today.
> Hope you all have a good day x


Enjoy. Fingers crossed on the curtains... And a pina colada is always irresistible no matter!


----------



## eggyg

Clifton said:


> I feel a love affair coming...dainty Camille and honking hulk Jemima meet bonnet to bonnet on a single track road...and the rest is history  There she is at handover. I didn't realise she was so enormous  as it was Madame's choice! View attachment 16888


Nice car. We got an F Pace as a courtesy car once as Camille was in for a service. We promptly went to pick up three of the grandchildren! It was a novelty having more than two seats. Mr Eggy thinking an electric one in a few years may be his next buy. Getting in and out of an F Type isn’t always easy. Especially when you’ve just walked a few miles up and down the Lakeland fells!
See you in Skye.


----------



## eggyg

B3cky said:


> 10.1 for me this morning ( after a 3.3 at 3:30am. What’s with all the threes?!
> 
> Anyone got any all-consuming feedback to share on the Line of Duty finale?


Hmmm...a bit of a disappointing ending we thought. Inconclusive as always. There will be another series I think. I won’t say too much incase some haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Hmmm...a bit of a disappointing ending we thought. Inconclusive as always. There will be another series I think. I won’t say too much incase some haven’t watched it yet.


@eggyg The other ½ will watch it when I'm away, apparently!


----------



## Clifton

eggyg said:


> Nice car. We got an F Pace as a courtesy car once as Camille was in for a service. We promptly went to pick up three of the grandchildren! It was a novelty having more than two seats. Mr Eggy thinking an electric one in a few years may be his next buy. Getting in and out of an F Type isn’t always easy. Especially when you’ve just walked a few miles up and down the Lakeland fells!
> See you in Skye.


Jemima will buy the flowers for Camille!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a Bank Holiday 7.1

This week I will be trying to stay upright after falling and hurting myself last week, don’t fall over when your leg is in a cast it really really hurts!

Stay safe out there, have a good day.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. A 5.8 and falling

@eggyg I agree another series ?? A one off episode?? Wont say too much


----------



## EllsBells

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a Bank Holiday 7.1
> 
> This week I will be trying to stay upright after falling and hurting myself last week, don’t fall over when your leg is in a cast it really really hurts!
> 
> Stay safe out there, have a good day.


Oh, Flower - do look after yourself! You poor thing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very windy and wet Arran but it’s fine as it isn’t a bank holiday on Scotland!  6.2 today.
Heavy rain and strong winds forecast all day so like @khskel, snooker final for Mr Eggy. Book, well kindle, for me, and watching the squirrel. He’s already been out, hence the lateness of my post. His little fluffy tail was blowing all over the place. 

Have a great day, even if it seems we’re nearly all having a wet day, except for @SueEK.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Anitram said:


> One cup would be around 20g carb so not especially high, but without testing before and 2 hours after it's impossible to know what effect it had on your BG.


I did test before and after it went from 6.9 to 7.4 . I wait 2 hours between but it’s the next morning I see the difference


----------



## Nayshiftin

eggyg said:


> Morning all from a very windy and wet Arran but it’s fine as it isn’t a bank holiday on Scotland!  6.2 today.
> Heavy rain and strong winds forecast all day so like @khskel, snooker final for Mr Eggy. Book, well kindle, for me, and watching the squirrel. He’s already been out, hence the lateness of my post. His little fluffy tail was blowing all over the place.
> 
> Have a great day, even if it seems we’re nearly all having a wet day, except for @SueEK.


Ah but that’s why it’s a beautiful country the  garden needs the rain


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After an ok day with levels yesterday, went to bed on a 5.7. I resisted the urge to have a biscuit as when i did this the night before it went high overnight. Didn't make a difference, i still went high overnight for most of it,waking to 9.2. 
Line of Duty...i think there will be another series or special.


----------



## SueEK

@Flower hope you are ok and not suffering too much. Take care xx


----------



## rebrascora

15.4 for me this morning but to be honest I don't care as I was happy just to wake up!! 
Felt really, really ill last night. Shivery, aching, heart racing, nauseous and waves of overwhelming fatigue where I was really fighting to stay awake as I still had active bolus insulin in my system. Gave up in the end and climbed into bed fully clothed and shivered until I fell asleep. 
I was quite impressed that I actually remembered to inject any Levemir before bed as, up until the last few days, I haven't needed any, but I wasn't in any frame of mind to think about adjusting doses so I stuck with 4, the same as the previous night which clearly wasn't enough but better to be safe than sorry. Will probably up it to 6 tonight. I have added another unit to my morning dose so now 27 and see how that goes. I had a better day with my readings yesterday so hopefully that daytime dose is getting close to being right.

I do wonder if it was the vaccine that made me feel so unwell. It was the same with the first one. I had what seemed to be a delayed reaction, 4-5 days afterwards. 

Glorious morning here in the north east but once I have finished my morning chores I may head back off to bed as still feeling washed out. Got most of stable work done first thing so not too much left to do. Feel a little revived now I have had a coffee!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 after 10 hours sleep hard day in garden late Wicks delivery so had flood lights out 9pm as I was adamant I was going to get frames for Jasmin done so today I can just sit in the summer house watching the rain.


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> I do wonder if it was the vaccine that made me feel so unwell. It was the same with the first one. I had what seemed to be a delayed reaction, 4-5 days afterwards.


My second jab really hit me BG up BP up for a week didn't feel great at all.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora i didn’t ‘like’ your post as that sounds awful. Perhaps you need to contact your GP tomorrow or DSN or someone at least to let them know how you have been as it doesn’t sound right. Hope you manage to get a little nap and feel up feeling a little more refreshed x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from a cold wet windy Lytham.

5.3 this morning a 6:15am

I will stay in this morning and keep warm.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora, go back to bed and rest. I hope you feel better soon. Post and let us know how you are.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

My last few mornings

5.3 - waking - this morning
8.5 - bedtime last night

9.4 - waking - 2nd May
10.4 - bedtime - 1st May

9.3 - waking - 1st May
12.2 - bedtime - 30th April

4.8 - waking - 30th April
7.4 - bedtime - 29th April

3.2 - waking - 29th April
5.1 - bedtime - 28th April

Open to feedback on these


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning (just) @rebrascora hope you feel better soon, sadly we seem to be in the same place but I have yet to have my 2nd jab so no excuses. I had lots of exercise yesterday, and then had a dropping blood sugar in the evening. After a snack it was still only 4.5 very late at night so I had a small bowl of cereal. Woke this morning with a reading of 15.

The small amounts of rain we have had seem to have made little difference to the garden. I want to redo one of the borders but the ground is still rock solid. And gosh is it windy here ontop of the hill.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Anitram said:


> That's a perfectly acceptable rise 2 hours later. I don't believe it would have any effect on your waking levels the


----------



## HenryBennett

For Line of Duty fans:-


----------



## Nayshiftin

This is what o don’t get some say they do . I was 10.7 and 5.9 after breakfast do eating cracker bread and cold meat with a coffee and milk makes it lower? But if I’ve had that in evening it goes up three points . Anyway I am below  10 again and if on average below ten is good for now . I was hoping to know how to lower it but I can’t . It is still early days . Weight loss over a stone since I started so I have my 5 % under my belt now aiming for 10%


----------



## Maca44

Nayshiftin said:


> This is what o don’t get some say they do . I was 10.7 and 5.9 after breakfast do eating cracker bread and cold meat with a coffee and milk makes it lower? But if I’ve had that in evening it goes up three points . Anyway I am below  10 again and if on average below ten is good for now . I was hoping to know how to lower it but I can’t . It is still early days . Weight loss over a stone since I started so I have my 5 % under my belt now aiming for 10%


Might sound like a daft question but do you make sure you wash and dry your hands before testing. Eating will make it go up a little for me even thought I'm low carb so say 4.2 this morning after getting out of bed if I tested 2 hrs later after breakfast I normally get around 4.9 or so.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Maca44 said:


> Might sound like a daft question but do you make sure you wash and dry your hands before testing. Eating will make it go up a little for me even thought I'm low carb so say 4.2 this morning after getting out of bed if I tested 2 hrs later after breakfast I normally get around 4.9 or so.


Yes I wash my hands before I test all the time . I am well aware of that making a difference . However most mornings it is high then drops and then rises as now before lunch it’s 9.4 and I can usually say it will drop post lunch .


----------



## rebrascora

@Nayshiftin I think it is likely that your elevated morning readings are down to Dawn Phenomenon rather than what you ate the evening before. You could try setting an alarm at say 3am and testing then and then testing again when you wake up to start your day and see if there is any appreciable difference and that would indicate if it is DP.

The fact that it is going down after food also suggests it may be DP. Food hitting the stomach signals the pancreas to start insulin production so it sounds like the pancreas is getting the message correctly then but not from the slow release of glucose from the liver earlier in the morning. Visceral fat around the liver and pancreas can cause this poor communication issue which may be why morning fasting BG levels are the last readings to come down into line. Hopefully as you continue to lose weight this situation will improve, but having better readings through the day is very encouraging that what you are doing is working well. 

You could, if you fancied splashing some cash at the problem, invest in a Libre sensor and that would enable you to see when through the night your levels start to rise and this would probably confirm that it is DP, but since you are unable to do anything about it, it will not really be beneficial other than hopefully showing you that the food you ate was not the problem. Your levels are generally heading in the right direction and those fasting readings should eventually follow suit if you keep the faith.


----------



## KARNAK

Good afternoon 5.6 rain hasn`t hit us yet, we should be in the middle of it by now although the wind
is very intense.

Have a safe journey @Clifton and good luck.


Clifton said:


> Travel certificate in hand and £155 lighter


Why would you pay £155 for a lighter.


Nayshiftin said:


> This is what o don’t get some say they do . I was 10.7 and 5.9 after breakfast do eating cracker bread and cold meat with a coffee and milk makes it lower? But if I’ve had that in evening it goes up three points . Anyway I am below  10 again and if on average below ten is good for now . I was hoping to know how to lower it but I can’t . It is still early days . Weight loss over a stone since I started so I have my 5 % under my belt now aiming for 10%


It would be better you starting a new thread on this subject @Nayshiftin, you`ll find a better response especially
from members who don`t visit this thread, be prepared to answer more questions.

What you like @Flower your getting as bad as me falling over, please be careful. {{{HUGS}}}

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## rebrascora

@Nayshiftin.... Just to add. There are 2 phases of insulin production from what I understand. 
Phase one is where the pancreas reacts to food hitting the stomach and triggers insulin release. From what I have just read this insulin is believed to be sitting in storage waiting for the message to release it. This seems to be quite effective in your body especially on your low carb diet when a relatively small amount is all you need and the fact that your levels drop after eating suggest this is the case. 
Phase 2 is a slower response and involves communication between the liver and pancreas and insulin production. I am guessing that visceral fat hinders this process most. Your BG levels increasing again as you approach your next meal indicates this may be the problem area for you

With diabetes there may be issues with insulin storage and release (Phase1) insulin production (Phase 2) and insulin resistance where the cells of the body become unresponsive to insulin. Any or all of these in combination will make peoples' diabetes different. From your readings pre and post meal it looks like your Phase 1 is good and probably little insulin resistance since your levels drop after eating but your Phase 2 may be slow which is why your readings creep higher as you approach your next meal. 

Do you feel quite stiff and full in your upper abdominal area just under your rib cage. When fat develops around the liver and pancreas it becomes difficult to bend down and things like reaching down to tie shoe laces or getting things out of the bottom shelves of cupboards and the fridge becomes difficult as that fat makes your torso rigid. I didn't realise this until I lost it and can now bend down comfortably again and I wasn't carrying that much extra weight but what a difference it made losing it! I assumed it was just an age thing making it harder to bend down but it was actually that solid mass of organs and fat underneath my rib cage blocking me. 

I wonder if maybe the "Newcastle diet" would be more beneficial for you if that is the case as the radical low calorie diet causes that visceral fat to be depleted faster I believe. I wonder if this in fact why the Newcastle works for some people and not for others.

I should say this is all just my very limited knowledge "take" on the way things work and it will not be anywhere near as simplistic as this in reality, but just my thoughts on why your levels are not responding quite as you would like at the moment.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:19 this morning.

Very windy in West Berks but the rain hasn't arrived (yet).


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> 15.4 for me this morning but to be honest I don't care as I was happy just to wake up!!
> Felt really, really ill last night. Shivery, aching, heart racing, nauseous and waves of overwhelming fatigue where I was really fighting to stay awake as I still had active bolus insulin in my system. Gave up in the end and climbed into bed fully clothed and shivered until I fell asleep.
> I was quite impressed that I actually remembered to inject any Levemir before bed as, up until the last few days, I haven't needed any, but I wasn't in any frame of mind to think about adjusting doses so I stuck with 4, the same as the previous night which clearly wasn't enough but better to be safe than sorry. Will probably up it to 6 tonight. I have added another unit to my morning dose so now 27 and see how that goes. I had a better day with my readings yesterday so hopefully that daytime dose is getting close to being right.
> 
> I do wonder if it was the vaccine that made me feel so unwell. It was the same with the first one. I had what seemed to be a delayed reaction, 4-5 days afterwards.
> 
> Glorious morning here in the north east but once I have finished my morning chores I may head back off to bed as still feeling washed out. Got most of stable work done first thing so not too much left to do. Feel a little revived now I have had a coffee!


 All you need on top of the bg issues you've been having lately. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maca44

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes I wash my hands before I test all the time . I am well aware of that making a difference . However most mornings it is high then drops and then rises as now before lunch it’s 9.4 and I can usually say it will drop post lunch .


Have you had Liver bloods done or a scan to see how much fat if any is around the organs if not maybe ask GP for one.


----------



## Spozkins

@Flower  sorry to hear about your fall. Hope you are alright?


----------



## Nayshiftin

Maca44 said:


> Have you had Liver bloods done or a scan to see how much fat if any is around the organs if not maybe ask GP for one.


Yes it’s just fat . Thanks I do not need any of that to know I am just fat


----------



## pm133

rebrascora said:


> @Nayshiftin I think it is likely that your elevated morning readings are down to Dawn Phenomenon rather than what you ate the evening before. You could try setting an alarm at say 3am and testing then and then testing again when you wake up to start your day and see if there is any appreciable difference and that would indicate if it is DP.


That's a good call.
Since I started using the Libre I've spotted this happening to me as well.
I take a reading in bed. Can be 5.8 say, then nip to the toilet.5 minutes later, test again and the Libre is reading 7.8. Have a shower and it's back down to 5.9 again, so it's a temporary boost. Interesting to see. Nayshiftin won't be seeing that pattern from finger prick testing.
As you say, it's almost certainly what is happening and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Maca44

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes it’s just fat . Thanks I do not need any of that to know I am just fat


People who are skinny and have fatty livers and pancreas that is why I asked if you had test I'm not talking about your weight.


----------



## Clifton

Afternoon all - very bumpy and away! 
Checked my BG at the airport (nothing open so as well I had snacks)...a not so bad 5.5...

Next stop Amsterdam in 46 minutes! 

Have a super evening everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes it’s just fat . Thanks I do not need any of that to know I am just fat


Just so you know @Nayshiftin that even us slim people can have a fatty liver, as I have recently discovered, not exclusive to overweight people.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Maca44 said:


> People who are skinny and have fatty livers and pancreas that is why I asked if you had test I'm not talking about your weight.


Thank you for that, I am hung up over this, to be honest. I need to get a lid on it. It is not your fault I just have a very sensitive button. Thank you for pointing that out. As Anitram said I am doing the right thing and my weight is going down so that will do me good even if it's not that which is causing it. To be fair it has a lot to do with it. My blood reduction makes me feel better than when in the 30's so I have come a long way. Thanks, everyone. I'll not put anymore as someone said this link is not the place but I am grateful even if I react it tells me I need to sort that bit of me out too.


----------



## rebrascora

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you for that, I am hung up over this, to be honest. I need to get a lid on it. It is not your fault I just have a very sensitive button. Thank you for pointing that out. As Anitram said I am doing the right thing and my weight is going down so that will do me good even if it's not that which is causing it. To be fair it has a lot to do with it. My blood reduction makes me feel better than when in the 30's so I have come a long way. Thanks, everyone. I'll not put anymore as someone said this link is not the place but I am grateful even if I react it tells me I need to sort that bit of me out too.


I am so sorry if anything in what I have posted has upset you. 
You are doing fantastically well but I can tell that you are frustrated by these high morning readings and I was just trying to explain them rather than point out that you may be carrying too much fat. The important thing is that you are doing all the right things to tackle the problem, just like I did.... and you should be really proud of that! 
I just wanted to share that I didn't realise that that stiffness in my torso was down to visceral fat around my liver until I lost it and that fat is what causes problems for some diabetics.... with others it may be fat stores elsewhere in the body .... or both. 
Keep doing what you are doing and you will continue to see improved results.


----------



## SB2015

5.4 this morning, and enjoying a good day today, after big wobbles yesterday all self inflicted: Pims, roast meal out in a pub garden an no chance to pre bolus.  I also used the excuse that we were told to clear our plates as children, but I know that perhaps four large roast potatoes weren’t ideal!!  One of those days when normal life took priority.

How are you doing today @Flower.  Sorry to hear of your fall.
I hope you are feeling a bit better now @rebrascora .  GP tomorrow if you still feel so rough.
Well done on that first 5% @Nayshiftin .  It clearly is shiftin.

It is very stormy out there now.  
Batten down the hatches.


----------



## rebrascora

Feeling much better this afternoon thanks. BG levels up and down but that's OK. Up and up and up is when I worry! 
Got drenched going up to the yard this afternoon but now in nice dry clothes with my hair in a towel and chillling with a glass of port just now! 
Thanks so much to everyone for their good wishes. X


----------



## Clifton

Hello from The Hague. Actual flight to Amsterdam was quicker than driving at times to the shopping mall in the north of Bristol! 

My first travel to Europe after Brexit and whilst I thought and still think it is absolute and total madness it's here to stay...here's some interesting points:

1. I had Metformin, Ampiril with me and my Accu-Chek machine with a spare cassette and lancets. At customs I was asked for the prescription or other authorisation. (They asked if I was carrying anything). No problem...

2. PCR test certificate and reason for travelling - when I told them and showed them the documentation from  the ICJ it became very quick and deferential...!

In the post Brexit and still in-pandemic world, make sure you have covered all the bases to make travel as painless as possible. They were sticklers. Only 14 people on my flight - it would have taken forever otherwise. 

3. At hotel check-in, PCR test was asked for and reason for travel. I got a room upgrade 

4. At Bristol Airport I was asked for proof of eligibility to travel too...

So, BG after travel is elevated at 6.2 and I need dinner ...before it's even later than it is.  Big bowl of soup will do me just fine.

I hope all is well with all...and enjoy!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Feeling much better this afternoon thanks. BG levels up and down but that's OK. Up and up and up is when I worry!
> Got drenched going up to the yard this afternoon but now in nice dry clothes with my hair in a towel and chillling with a glass of port just now!
> Thanks so much to everyone for their good wishes. X


Enjoy the port! I hope you're doing ok as well as warm and dry!


----------



## rebrascora

Clifton said:


> Enjoy the port! I hope you're doing ok as well as warm and dry!


Port and cheese were both very good thanks..... will need to shop tomorrow as I am now out of Blue Stilton... a sorry state of affaires! 
Hair is still wet despite towel, but I am otherwise warm and chilled both at the same time.   

Pleased your journey went smoothly and you got an upgrade on your room. Yey!


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> My first travel to Europe after Brexit and whilst I thought and still think it is absolute and total madness it's here to stay...here's some interesting points:


Interesting stuff, and useful, thanks. My wife and I are hoping to get to Madeira later in the year having been unable to go in 2020.

What I need to do though is to get an Irish passport. I qualify for both Swiss and Irish passports but both countries put you through the hoops and it’s quite expensive.


----------



## Clifton

Anitram said:


> Takes me back to the late 90s when I had a job that required me to work in the Rotterdam office for 3 days every week. Novelty wore off after a few weeks but I worked out that if I got the first flight out of Heathrow on Day 1 and the last flight out of Rotterdam on Day 2 I could spend as many hours in the Rotterdam office as I was doing being there over 3 days.
> As we lived in Bedfordshire at the time it was a case of up very early in the morning and home very late the next night but I didn't mind one bit.
> 
> Martin


I'd do exactly the same...I came out  early to have a full 10 hours working each day. As there's  only one flight a day to Bristol at the moment, I'd like to catch it home Friday!


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> Interesting stuff, and useful, thanks. My wife and I are hoping to get to Madeira later in the year having been unable to go in 2020.
> 
> What I need to do though is to get an Irish passport. I qualify for both Swiss and Irish passports but both countries put you through the hoops and it’s quite expensive.


We also both qualify for EU passports - and the process is well underway in its very last stage  - so this UK passport nonsense no-one seemed to think about in 2016 can soon be consigned to the dustbin for us.

The Dutch Border Police were pleasant,  but going through the whole admission process rigidly. If carrying any prescription drugs, one told me the supporting evidence is crucial. Perhaps it depends on who you get at the border. And, turns out his wife is on Metformin too!


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> If carrying any prescription drugs, one told me the supporting evidence is crucial.


What do they define as supporting evidence, please? I’ve not needed to do this before, not even the less traveled countries in Africa, Central America and South America.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Lanny

03:49 BS 6.0  Already had breakfast & forgot to post earlier!

Oh dear, yesterday was a wet & miserable day & terrible weather for a Bank Holiday!  It’s still quite chilly this morning too! Had to turn on the fan heater to 19c yesterday, during the worst of the deluge, to be comfortable & it’s only a bit lower, 18c, this morning!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Hopefully the sun will come back out again today?


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.9 for me at 05:50. Yes, @Lanny, it was a foul day yesterday. The forecast for today doesn’t look great.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.7 for me today. Short week for me this week and then am off again for a week as hubby managed to get a week off, no prizes for guessing where we will be going.  Really windy and lashing with rain last night, took some time to get off to sleep.
Well off to work, been some sad cases lately, particularly regarding mental health so we will see what today brings.
Have a good one all x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning and a whoops. 10,3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning a 5.1 here. So close.

I would love to have a holiday. It must be 15 years since we had one due to my wife becomming ill. Sigh. Mind you with the weather as it is right now its probably best to stay home. Oh, I have to go out early this morning to get some food in. Could be fun out there.

My favourite place? (Besides Lytham) is Oban.


----------



## Clifton

Goedemorgen from The Hague.

Awoke 45 minutes ago with a 5.8 on the finger jabbing machinery. A dull and wet looking morning on the shores of the North Sea. Not sure the balcony of my upgraded bedroom will be of any use whatsoever...

Slept well, comfy bed and getting ready for the day ahead, with meetings and discussions either socially distanced or by video starting in 4 hours from now. 

Dutch food can be the stuff of nightmares for T2Ds - bread, bread and more bread! Breakfast here in the hotel I can avoid this thankfully with a pot of coffee, full fat yoghurt, berries, cheese, boiled eggs, cold cuts, herring and smoked fish.  A right old brekkie Smörgåsbord imported from Scandawegia! Will keep me going that's for sure. 

Chaos towers 50 minutes away by air appears to be living up to its name and family are already videoing me with Gwen the cat making a special meowing appearance even though it's a relatively early 630am on the adjacent isles. 

Hope you all had a good long weekend and Tuesday will be kind with a sprinkle of fun somewhere for good measure


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> What do they define as supporting evidence, please? I’ve not needed to do this before, not even the less traveled countries in Africa, Central America and South America.


I think it may have been down to a rigorous set of officers on duty at Schiphol, although very pleasant but certainly devoted to box ticking. They could have been excellent UK DSNs from what I've read here!

The supporting evidence for their purposes - prescriptions which correlate with the medicine carried and/or an official letter from a clinician. (I asked). 
My evidence was simply current prescriptions and set off a discussion about the wife of one of the officers who is diabetic too.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> The supporting evidence for their purposes - prescriptions which correlate with the medicine carried and/or an official letter from a clinician. (I asked).
> My evidence was simply current prescriptions and set off a discussion about the wife of one of the officers who is diabetic too.


Thanks.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 8.1 Today


----------



## Clifton

Gwynn said:


> Good morning a 5.1 here. So close.
> 
> I would love to have a holiday. It must be 15 years since we had one due to my wife becomming ill. Sigh. Mind you with the weather as it is right now its probably best to stay home. Oh, I have to go out early this morning to get some food in. Could be fun out there.
> 
> My favourite place? (Besides Lytham) is Oban.


Oban is a fine town, with beautiful scenery and isolated little beaches a short drive or ferry away. I hope you manage to get back there soon.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 for me this morning. Back in work today, don't really want to go. I think i need a change.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 7.9 for me today.

Didn’t rain until about 5pm here yesterday after a bright and sunny morning...but it was way too breezy for gardening. I wish it would either rain properly or be nice...it least it makes it easier to decide what to do. 

So an afternoon of upholstery...finished a chair for my daughter. Off to the upholstery shop first thing for supplies for next project.

Looks pretty nice at at the moment, but think it’s going to be another windy one.

Have a good day everyone, try not to get blown away


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 this morning. 
A beautiful blue sunny sky after yesterday's almost non-stop rain. I'm off out whilst it lasts.

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4 for me very stormy night on the south coast just hope my new plants survived, stepped on a mouse head first thing which is a good start.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning and a start of 7.3 today. Yesterday was difficult and I basically ended up treating the day a sick day. Thankfully I managed to stop from going any higher than 15 but was barely in target other than when I was on my way to hypo. I have no idea what's going on and what to do about it. It's like dawn phenomenon but after every meal and if I try to correct I crash.  And as a result I barely ate anything because I just couldn't be bothered.

Hopefully today is better. I had planned to swim this morning but have woken with hip pain so am going to pass, probably for the best with such unstable sugars. Instead some yoga at home and I will be out with my friend and her little girl later anyway.

Nevermind, today is a new day so I'll treat it as such. Still gloomy but let's all enjoy it still. 


@Lisa66 do you do creative upholstery or more the kind whereby you are fixing things?


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> 4 for me very stormy night on the south coast just hope my new plants survived, stepped on a mouse head first thing which is a good start.


That made me laugh @Maca44 - I stayed with friends years ago whose cats had brought in all sorts of gifts for them, including a small toad which shot under the washing machine just as it went into its spin cycle - toad jam, anyone?   I’m kidding, it was fine, just a bit shook up...

Morning folks. 6.2 here.

The rain! The wind! My poor dwarf sunflowers have had it...at least the sun’s shining today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 5.9 on this rather blustery morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here, think the new sensor is still bedding in. Off for a jolly jaunt into Oxford this morning for my second jab, will need to keep an eye out for fallen trees/branches after the weather we’ve had!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.6 for me on this wet and windy day


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Deluge overnight and very blustery this morning in Cheshire. 8.5 @ 7.30am


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> That made me laugh @Maca44 - I stayed with friends years ago whose cats had brought in all sorts of gifts for them, including a small toad which shot under the washing machine just as it went into its spin cycle - toad jam, anyone?   I’m kidding, it was fine, just a bit shook up...
> 
> Morning folks. 6.2 here.
> 
> The rain! The wind! My poor dwarf sunflowers have had it...at least the sun’s shining today.


Hope the cat got Toad off


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a much calmer and dryer Arran. 6.9, overdone the Coop’s finest sun dried tomato and herb sourdough bread with my chicken salad. Ach well, I’m on holiday.

Yesterday was a total wash out. 50mph winds, torrential rain and sleet. 3 degrees! Brrr!!! We actually got out the cottage, needed to go to the Coop which is on the other side of the island. Took the long way round, as you do, circumnavigated the whole island. 57 miles! That was an expensive loaf of sourdough bread! We did see lots though, Alisa Craig and Padda island through the murk. Lots of snow on the higher mountains too. We’re off walking today, just local from the cottage, lots of fantastic walks around us. Might do a mountain too.

Hope it gets dryer and warmer for everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Very pleased to report a 4.2 this morning.   
Thankfully I had a strong gut instinct last night not to increase my basal by the 2 units I had intended and I am so pleased I followed it or it would have been a night of hypos. I actually woke up at 6.30am on 4.4 feeling a bit rough (slight hangover from my port yesterday) but decided that FOTF/DP would be kicking in soon so had a couple of paracetamol and went back to sleep and my levels held steady for the next 2 hours, so I am very happy about that too.

Must head to the shops today as I am out of dairy produce and since it is wet and miserable, it seems a good day to do it.


----------



## adrian1der

Another 5.5 for me at 05:55 this morning. A bit calmer this morning than last night. I had to go out around 22:00 to turn the car alarm off after the wind had triggered it and I could barely stand up!

Got to bob to the farm shop later for some meat for the next few days but otherwise a day in the (home) office


----------



## RirisR

7.3 this morning can't seem to get out of the 7's after having
the last jab feeling fed up I guess its not too bad but I don't 
feel very cheerful at all this last week beautiful sunny day here
but windy with it have a nice day all


----------



## Peely66

8.8 this morning. Not having done much exercise for a couple of months other than walking I booked a swim at our local lido. Brrr...going to be a bit choppy I think but bracing.


----------



## HenryBennett

Peely66 said:


> 8.8 this morning. Not having done much exercise for a couple of months other than walking I booked a swim at our local lido. Brrr...going to be a bit choppy I think but bracing.


It’s Baltic here in NI.


----------



## ColinUK

Afternoon. 
5.8

 Busy week this week with lawyers and also with the VRI which I had thought was last month. 
Couple of other things going on too so may well be unusually quiet on here for a bit.
Cxx


----------



## adrian1der

I hope all goes well for you @ColinUK


----------



## Lisa66

I hope things go well for you too @ColinUK , but always nice to see you when you can pop in.

@Peely66 oh my goodness! Is all I can think to say

@Spozkins I strip old chairs down and reupholster them. Only capable of minor wonky frame fixing, but would love to find some sort of carpentry course to be able to do a bit more. Actually, the part I have most trouble with is choosing the top fabric...takes me ages to decide 

I love the picture in your avatar (?)...is photography a hobby?

I hope you’re having s better day today, sometimes there’s just no explain what’s going on...I’ve had 2 days going higher and 2 days going lower, can’t see much difference between anything I’ve been doing...ah well....onwards.


----------



## Clifton

ColinUK said:


> Afternoon.
> 5.8
> 
> Busy week this week with lawyers and also with the VRI which I had thought was last month.
> Couple of other things going on too so may well be unusually quiet on here for a bit.
> Cxx


Sending all best wishes for the VRI/ABE.
Take care of yourself and that's a pretty darned fine BG number too!


----------



## Clifton

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.1 here, think the new sensor is still bedding in. Off for a jolly jaunt into Oxford this morning for my second jab, will need to keep an eye out for fallen trees/branches after the weather we’ve had!


Good luck with #jab 2!


----------



## Robin

Clifton said:


> Good luck with #jab 2!


Thank you, all done and dusted, in and out of the Kassam stadium in ten minutes.


----------



## SB2015

Glad it was so efficient @Robin , and hope that you do not experience side effects.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all from a much calmer and dryer Arran. 6.9, overdone the Coop’s finest sun dried tomato and herb sourdough bread with my chicken salad. Ach well, I’m on holiday.
> 
> Yesterday was a total wash out. 50mph winds, torrential rain and sleet. 3 degrees! Brrr!!! We actually got out the cottage, needed to go to the Coop which is on the other side of the island. Took the long way round, as you do, circumnavigated the whole island. 57 miles! That was an expensive loaf of sourdough bread! We did see lots though, Alisa Craig and Padda island through the murk. Lots of snow on the higher mountains too. We’re off walking today, just local from the cottage, lots of fantastic walks around us. Might do a mountain too.
> 
> Hope it gets dryer and warmer for everyone. Have a good day.


I never bother to record readings in holiday.  They will all be one offs and as you say you are on holiday so make it as much of a Diabetes holiday as you can.


----------



## SB2015

Lisa66 said:


> So an afternoon of upholstery...finished a chair for my daughter. Off to the upholstery shop first thing for supplies for next project.


Just done my piano stool and someone leant me her magnetic ended upholstery hammer.  Brilliant.  No bruised thumb or fingers.  I hope you get all you need.


----------



## SB2015

All the best @ColinUK .  

6.0 this morning.  Off to early (for me) Pilates and it was so cold. Sun out now but still very cold.  
Dentist next With a broken tooth.   A bit of an MOT day.


----------



## Clifton

Robin said:


> Thank you, all done and dusted, in and out of the Kassam stadium in ten minutes.


Wear it with pride!


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Very pleased to report a 4.2 this morning.
> Thankfully I had a strong gut instinct last night not to increase my basal by the 2 units I had intended and I am so pleased I followed it or it would have been a night of hypos. I actually woke up at 6.30am on 4.4 feeling a bit rough (slight hangover from my port yesterday) but decided that FOTF/DP would be kicking in soon so had a couple of paracetamol and went back to sleep and my levels held steady for the next 2 hours, so I am very happy about that too.
> 
> Must head to the shops today as I am out of dairy produce and since it is wet and miserable, it seems a good day to do it.


Good news!


----------



## Clifton

A busy night ahead with lots of research and reading to be done for tomorrow's full session. I'm also speaking, so that will send the BG haywire I'm sure...

Didn't have lunch...so will have a protein filled dinner to make up...

BG just taken and it's 5.2 - doesn't count though as I've been up for 10.5 hours!

Here's the choice at the hotel....

Scallops or steak tartare and ? Need advice!


----------



## SB2015

My advice is enjoy what promises to be a very tasty meal.
However Steak tartare sounds less carbs than scallops
but the beetroot sounds VERy tasty.  Enjoy your meal.

You know that things will be wobbly tomorrow with you speaking.
simply manage as best you can.


----------



## SB2015

Ooooooo.  It ALL sounds fabulous.  I know I am not being much help.

I am sat here having just had a vlarge filling in a broken tooth, 
so limiting myself to scrambled egg when the injection wears off.
I shall add some mushrooms and ham, but I think I prefer your menu.


----------



## Lisa66

Anitram said:


> My wife's hobby, too. She tours bric-a-brac places, buys things that look like they're only good for the tip and turns them into something that looks almost new. She enrolled in a couple of courses over Reading way, cut her teeth on a foot stool and some dining chairs, did a neat job on a small easy chair and is currently halfway through re-upholstering a chaise longue.  As each project involves something bigger than the one before I can only wonder what's next.
> 
> Martin


It’s certainly addictive Martin...I’ve been doing it for about 9 years, there’s always another piece of tempting furniture. I’ve also constructed boxes and headboards. Fortunate that friends often ask what I’m going to do with my next project and then ask if I can do it for them, which is nice, so our house isn’t yet over run with chairs etc...yet  Has your wife been to Sunbury antiques market at Kempton Park? Early start, but usually some great furniture...possibly not too far from you...or maybe you don’t want to tell her


----------



## Lisa66

SB2015 said:


> Just done my piano stool and someone leant me her magnetic ended upholstery hammer.  Brilliant.  No bruised thumb or fingers.  I hope you get all you need.


Lovely. Yes they’re great, although I have to admit I can’t always get the tack to go where I want it....you must be a better shot than me.   My favourite piece of equipment is my pneumatic staple gun...love it.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Afternoon.
> 5.8
> 
> Busy week this week with lawyers and also with the VRI which I had thought was last month.
> Couple of other things going on too so may well be unusually quiet on here for a bit.
> Cxx


Look after yourself x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

P


Clifton said:


> A busy night ahead with lots of research and reading to be done for tomorrow's full session. I'm also speaking, so that will send the BG haywire I'm sure...
> 
> Didn't have lunch...so will have a protein filled dinner to make up...
> 
> BG just taken and it's 5.2 - doesn't count though as I've been up for 10.5 hours!
> 
> Here's the choice at the hotel....
> 
> Scallops or steak tartare and ? Need advice!
> View attachment 16903


Personally I’d go for the cheese !!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Freddie1966 said:


> P
> 
> Personally I’d go for the cheese !!


And the beetroot starter


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Scallops or steak tartare and ? Need advice!


You’ll have eaten by now, but I’d have scallops followed by veal.


----------



## HenryBennett

HenryBennett said:


> You’ll have eaten by now, but I’d have scallops followed by veal.


Strictly speaking, from an animal welfare point of view, I would first ask if the veal is “rose” or “white”.


----------



## HenryBennett

Freddie1966 said:


> And the beetroot starter


I love beetroot but very rarely eat it now because of the carbs.


----------



## Clifton

Hope your dentist aftermath is not too painful...I have dental tabard syndrome! Bit of a wous in that department. Sure the scrammy eggs were gourmet oeufs! 


SB2015 said:


> Ooooooo.  It ALL sounds fabulous.  I know I am not being much help.
> 
> I am sat here having just had a vlarge filling in a broken tooth,
> so limiting myself to scrambled egg when the injection wears off.
> I shall add some mushrooms and ham, but I think I prefer your menu.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> You’ll have eaten by now, but I’d have scallops followed by veal.


Well, I had scallops, they then did me a main course portion of spicy steak tartare with arugula. Then the piggy that I am, a small selection of cheese ended the repast. One glass of a dry Sylvania and two  glasses  of claret with the rest. 

Now I am getting ready for my stuff tomorrow...and a whole 60 minutes + speaking...

Hope all's well!


----------



## Clifton

I


HenryBennett said:


> I love beetroot but very rarely eat it now because of the carbs.


I love pickled anything...even eggs. They however hate me afterwards and all those around me suffer in unison, if you see what I mean!


----------



## Clifton

I did  exactly that. All lush Dutch cheeses, which I love... Cholesterol check another day...!  


Freddie1966 said:


> P
> 
> Personally I’d go for the cheese !!


----------



## KARNAK

SB2015 said:


> Just done my piano stool and someone leant me her magnetic ended upholstery hammer.  Brilliant.  No bruised thumb or fingers.  I hope you get all you need.


Sorry @SB2015 never seen a stool on a piano, hope the toilet paper was adequate.

Good evening folks a hypo morning for me, 2.6 no idea why and no idea I was having one, fun D is.

I`ll have to reread the thread lots of comments I`d like to make but left that behind this morning, memory
is so bad after a few bevy's.

Take care stay safe.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> I love pickled anything...even eggs.


Ditto.


----------



## HenryBennett

KARNAK said:


> never seen a stool on a piano


Don’t ask your barber for a “short back and sides, and a number 2 on top”.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> They however hate me afterwards and all those around me suffer in unison, if you see what I mean!


I catch your drift


----------



## KARNAK

Nayshiftin said:


> I'll not put anymore as someone said this link is not the place but I am grateful even if I react it tells me I need to sort that bit of me out too.


Oh my dear @Nayshiftin it was me who gave you that advice, I`m so sorry you seem to have taken offence,
my aim was not to deter you from posting but to start a new thread. This will give other members who don`t
use this thread a chance to give you the benefit of their own experience to enable you to make a choice from
their own experience. Please keep posting on here or anywhere else you are important to us and look forward
to you being active on the forum, best wishes no offence meant.


----------



## Nayshiftin

KARNAK said:


> Oh my dear @Nayshiftin it was me who gave you that advice, I`m so sorry you seem to have taken offence,
> my aim was not to deter you from posting but to start a new thread. This will give other members who don`t
> use this thread a chance to give you the benefit of their own experience to enable you to make a choice from
> their own experience. Please keep posting on here or anywhere else you are important to us and look forward
> to you being active on the forum, best wishes


----------



## Nayshiftin

No, I have written elsewhere . The forum people are great . I understand .


----------



## SueEK

Rang my GP today after speaking to one of the docs where I work. Took an eternity to actually get through and get past the receptionist’s questions. Anyhow long story short, getting a GTN spray and ECG. He’s not worried it’s urgent and neither am I but needs investigation. Work is ridiculous again and will only get worse as I am off next week; even the docs are chasing us for their work and that’s never happened in 9 years, when we tell them the situation they slink away, apologising profusely lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, 5.3 today...so close!


----------



## KARNAK

rebrascora said:


> I am out of dairy produce


What part of dairy products does rum & gin come under? (HIC)


----------



## KARNAK

Clifton said:


> I love pickled anything


I`m pickled most days @Clifton, don`t need to get on a plane.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, where is everybody? 7.3 today and off to the mad house.
Have a good one x


----------



## Lanny

05:44 BS 4.5 Eek! Don’t like waking in the 4’s!  But, feel ok, for now, but, will have a precautionary munch of 1 JB before cooking breakfast as 6am LR will be going in as well!

The sun DID eventually come out yesterday but, was a bit shy: playing peek-a-boo! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
7.1 this morning


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m not sure why, but a 5.2 for me this morning. It was dry just long enough yesterday for an hour’s gardening but it was cold. Today it’s looking a bit better. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> I’m not sure why, but a 5.2 for me this morning. It was dry just long enough yesterday for an hour’s gardening but it was cold. Today it’s looking a bit better. Have a good day one and all.


Congrats on the HS, good start to the day


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> I’m not sure why, but a 5.2 for me this morning. It was dry just long enough yesterday for an hour’s gardening but it was cold. Today it’s looking a bit better. Have a good day one and all.


Congratulations!


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett Congratulations


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Was hungry yesterday for some reason


----------



## Lisa66

Morning . 6.7 for me today.

Well done @HenryBennett 

Meeting a couple of friends for a bite to eat at lunchtime, so hopefully a less breezy day today...we don’t want to be chasing after our food

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a decent waking reading yesterday, i spent most of the day in double figures. Needed 2u before bed as well as basal. No idea whats going on. Woke to 6.5 today. 
Congrats @HenryBennett on the HS.

Off to work, catch up later. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Clifton

HenryBennett said:


> I’m not sure why, but a 5.2 for me this morning. It was dry just long enough yesterday for an hour’s gardening but it was cold. Today it’s looking a bit better. Have a good day one and all.


Yay! House special winner!


----------



## Clifton

Quick hello from the Netherlands.
5.6 this morning. Coffee drunk, eggs, fish and berries eaten and about to head out to start the day.  

A cold, dull and drizzly morning - spring is nowhere to be found...

Full day ahead..bit nervous speaking to such eminent company this morning on some difficult topics. I will also be instructed this afternoon via video on another matter. By then a g and diet t will definitely be required! 

Wishing you all a fine midweek day!


----------



## Lucyr

4.8 this morning, couple hours after getting up. Probably go back to a slight reduction on the basal as the yesterday was in the 4s too with a 3am hypo.


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> Hope the cat got Toad off


Hahahahaha...I like that.  

Morning all. 3.7 here.

Well, the new kitchen floor’s looking good but we’ve run up against a problem. The water company are coming today and can hopefully fix it...otherwise, this kitchen refit could drag on a bit longer than planned......the retro ceiling lights are arriving today, so that’ll distract me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 on this beautiful morning on Arran.

Had a fabulous walk yesterday up to a mountain loch. Never managed to summit the mountain/ hill/ fell, not sure what it was, as halfway up the weather looked very ominous. Snow and dark clouds so we were sensible and walked back the way we came. We don’t like doing that but we did the right thing as there was a rumbling of thunder then hail and even once at the bottom, rain! Still managed an ascent of 400 meters,7.5 miles and 130 floors! Need to be careful today, as if I’m not I’ll be chasing hypos all day. A less strenuous walk today to a stone circle, a forest and a low lying loch.

See you all tomorrow for more tales from a Scottish island. 

Congratulations @HenryBennett on your HS.


----------



## Spozkins

9.5 for me this morning. Took about 45 minutes for my glucose to go up from 3.8 at bedtime so I overdid it and ended up needing a small correction  overnight. Levels are a bit more stable but my bg spiked to 18 after my evening meal of homemade veg soup last night despite it being low carb and having no active insulin. It sdd come down after, infact it went low and I really don't know what can cause a hyper that high and a hypo in one meal (no extra insulin) Hey-ho, more luck  on day 3.

@rebrascora  congrats on your lower bg this morning and good instincts, always an added bonus when we get it right.

@Lisa66  do you have any pictures of things you've done? I find it very interesting but my fingers are not coordinated enough, shamefully I can barely stitch! And to answer your question - yes, I love being outdoors in nature and so I just like to get in and snap everything I find.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, probably vaccine induced. No side effects as such, but something’s been going round kicking different parts of my body since yesterday evening.
You don’t need to go all the way to Scotland for the weather, @eggyg (though I dare say the scenery is better) we had ominous black clouds approaching, thunder and hail yesterday too. Fine for me, I was inside, but daughter was out for a walk and sent me photos of her progress, including the final one of her covered in huge lumps of hail!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.6 on this bright morning.

Noise therapy tonight. Doodled a few musical ideas yesterday, I even wrote them down old school style on manuscript paper.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RirisR

7.4 for me today


----------



## Flower

Morning all I'm down here on 3.5, biscuit time!

Going to get my 2nd vaccine today at the Fire station hope there’ll be some firemen around last time I only saw the engines!

Nice HS work @HenryBennett

Have a good day out there, stay safe.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me this morning off to the see the nurse to have hba1c blood test . O joy just hope they’re not running too late


----------



## crystalangels

Hanmillmum said:


> My little one was 4.2, normally around 7 but we had a bit of a night earlier on with what turned out to be a ben





traceycat said:


> great game. 7.2 for me this morn


mine is 27.5 ignored by diabetes doctor no help did not contact me for telephone appt as planned now going to write to me-don't see why-don't know when=delay tactics don't want a penpal just help for high sugar.


----------



## Clifton

Just heard news from home, Lawrence our Golden Labrador, part of the family for 6 years has seemingly died in his sleep and was found by my wife... A dreadful piece of news. The kids are in pieces...

I will have to put it out of my head as I am about to present for over an hour and then I can deal with the news and process it...

He was a great companion with a super personality and had just been given a green light on all counts by the vet. Just goes to show...

With my heart racing off I go to present in a Covid secure way...Wish me luck!


----------



## SB2015

Lisa66 said:


> Lovely. Yes they’re great, although I have to admit I can’t always get the tack to go where I want it....you must be a better shot than me.   My favourite piece of equipment is my pneumatic staple gun...love it.


I have the top layer still to do, but need to weave the fabric first, after some sampling.
I shall be stapling that


----------



## Lucyr

crystalangels said:


> mine is 27.5 ignored by diabetes doctor no help did not contact me for telephone appt as planned now going to write to me-don't see why-don't know when=delay tactics don't want a penpal just help for high sugar.


That sounds frustrating. Are you able to take a correction dose of insulin and drink plenty?


----------



## Lucyr

Clifton said:


> Just heard news from home, Lawrence our Golden Labrador, part of the family for 6 years has seemingly died in his sleep and was found by my wife... A dreadful piece of news. The kids are in pieces...
> 
> I will have to put it out of my head as I am about to present for over an hour and then I can deal with the news and process it...
> 
> He was a great companion with a super personality and had just been given a green light on all counts by the vet. Just goes to show...
> 
> With my heart racing off I go to present in a Covid secure way...Wish me luck!


Oh how terrible, I hope you are able to put it out of your mind to get through the presentation then spend some time processing it. My dog died suddenly last year, not particularly elderly, and it took a good few weeks to get my head around it. Still miss her a year later, pets are such a big part of our lives.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. 6.7 for me this morning. Back in work today, don't really want to go. I think i need a change.
> Have a good day all.


Snap.... reading and work! 
Hope you have an ok day. Almost the weekend. For a short week it feels quite long.


----------



## Bexlee

6.7 this morning. The sun appears to be in the sky and nice and bright today better than the last week or so of rain! Have a good day.

@Kaylz. Hope you’re doing ok. Take care of yourself.
@Clifton it sounds like an interesting few days for you. I have career envy!


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all congrats to @HenryBennett - I'm joining you on the HS step with a 5.2 at 05:56 this morning. I also weighed in at 13st 13.5 lbs with a BMI of 25.1. Getting there!

@Clifton Sorry to hear about Lawrence
@crystalangels Sorry to hear you're struggling. Hopefully you'll get the support you need soon


----------



## Michael12421

@Clifton 
I was so sorry to read that your dog had died.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Clifton said:


> Just heard news from home, Lawrence our Golden Labrador, part of the family for 6 years has seemingly died in his sleep and was found by my wife... A dreadful piece of news. The kids are in pieces...
> 
> I will have to put it out of my head as I am about to present for over an hour and then I can deal with the news and process it...
> 
> He was a great companion with a super personality and had just been given a green light on all counts by the vet. Just goes to show...
> 
> With my heart racing off I go to present in a Covid secure way...Wish me luck!


I am so very sorry


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning.  No food last night as I couldn’t manage to open my mouth after big filling at the dentist.

I am you can keep focused @Clifton but so sorry to hear your news this morning.
Congrats on HS @henry
I hope that you find a nice fireman there this time @Flower 
hope today was better for you @freesia 
Enjoy and easier walk today @eggyg and good to hear you were sensible yesterday.
Thanks  for the chuckle @KARNAK 

It looks like cold weather everywhere today.
I have an outdoor Pilates class this morning!!  I shall wrap up and hope that the rain stay away.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, crunchy underfoot when I went over to the green to feed the birds, bright sunshine now. Sparkly. 9.1 @ 6.20 and couldn't believe it, so used new strip but same blob of blood, same reading! Good grief. I thought the strip might be wonky.  

Sorry about your dog Clifton.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Just heard news from home, Lawrence our Golden Labrador, part of the family for 6 years has seemingly died in his sleep and was found by my wife... A dreadful piece of news. The kids are in pieces...
> 
> I will have to put it out of my head as I am about to present for over an hour and then I can deal with the news and process it...
> 
> He was a great companion with a super personality and had just been given a green light on all counts by the vet. Just goes to show...
> 
> With my heart racing off I go to present in a Covid secure way...Wish me luck!


That’s terrible news to receive when you’re away from home. My sympathies. I hope the day goes well for you.


----------



## eggyg

@Clifton what awful news to receive when you’re away. I’m so sorry. The kids will be heartbroken I bet.


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der 
Yet another


----------



## eggyg

@adrian1der congratulations  on your HS.


----------



## Gwynn

I think we may be in for another bad day. Hope not but some things have already slightly unravelled.

Still, on with the day. Bit cool but lovely and sunny out there. A 5.6 this morning. A bit high for me but well within reasonable limits.

I may well try a crumpet with butter today. Not sure. Oh I do like to live dangerously.....

I hope to go out with my wife later on. It depends on how she feels when she reappears this morning (don't ask)


----------



## rebrascora

Late on parade again this morning but with a good reading of 5.1 so hopefully I will be excused.
Didn't feel well again last night... shivery and achy again..... so I had a couple of paracetamol and upped my evening Levemir by one unit..... That is 2 good instinct calls in 2 nights.
Upped my morning Levemir to 30units at 7am as my levels were still increasing a bit yesterday. I think that might be just a bit too much as my levels have dropped a little since then .... to 4.4 when normally I would be rising and need Fiasp to keep FOTF in check, so we shall see what happens as the day progresses.

@adrian1der and @HenryBennett Congrats to you both on the House Specials

@crystalangels
Those dangerously high levels have been going on far too long. It you are unable to get any support from your GP or nurse or an hospital referral, please ring the Diabetes UK helpline above as I believe they can refer you to a DSN for telephone advice and support. Something is very wrong with your treatment and you need professional help to get those levels down. The other alternative would be to ring 111 since you are getting nowhere with your GP.

@Clifton Very saddened to hear your news about Lawrence. That must be an awful shock for all of you, particularly in the circumstances. Hope your presentation goes smoothly and you are soon free to process your grief and support your family even if it is only via the internet.

@Spozkins Can't believe you had 2 days in a row with HSs and now your readings are so erratic! Do you have any idea why? Hope things settle down for you soon. Pretty certain my problems have all stemmed from the vaccine and now I am needing almost double the basal insulin I was before but I am getting the doses about right now and it is definitely helping a lot!


----------



## Docb

Gwynn said:


> I hope to go out with my wife later on. It depends on how she feels when she reappears this morning (don't ask)



Don't need to ask @Gwynn, I have a pretty good idea of what it is like.  It's like doing a crossword where just as you think you are getting somewhere, somebody changes the pattern of the blacked out squares and the few answers you thought you had do not fit anymore. Good on you for sticking with it, the alternatives for your wife do not bear thinking about.

Have you made any contact with carer services? Might help.


----------



## Inamuddle

6.7 This morning and a trip to have 2nd Vaccine.


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> Late on parade again this morning but with a good reading of 5.1 so hopefully I will be excused.
> Didn't feel well again last night... shivery and achy again..... so I had a couple of paracetamol and upped my evening Levemir by one unit..... That is 2 good instinct calls in 2 nights.
> Upped my morning Levemir to 30units at 7am as my levels were still increasing a bit yesterday. I think that might be just a bit too much as my levels have dropped a little since then .... to 4.4 when normally I would be rising and need Fiasp to keep FOTF in check, so we shall see what happens as the day progresses.
> 
> @adrian1der and @HenryBennett Congrats to you both on the House Specials
> 
> @crystalangels
> Those dangerously high levels have been going on far too long. It you are unable to get any support from your GP or nurse or an hospital referral, please ring the Diabetes UK helpline above as I believe they can refer you to a DSN for telephone advice and support. Something is very wrong with your treatment and you need professional help to get those levels down. The other alternative would be to ring 111 since you are getting nowhere with your GP.
> 
> @Clifton Very saddened to hear your news about Lawrence. That must be an awful shock for all of you, particularly in the circumstances. Hope your presentation goes smoothly and you are soon free to process your grief and support your family even if it is only via the internet.
> 
> @Spozkins Can't believe you had 2 days in a row with HSs and now your readings are so erratic! Do you have any idea why? Hope things settle down for you soon. Pretty certain my problems have all stemmed from the vaccine and now I am needing almost double the basal insulin I was before but I am getting the doses about right now and it is definitely helping a lot!


Honestly I'm in 2 minds about it. 1 it's pre menstrual, and the way your readings have been remind me of that. My bgs will go very very high and need a lot of insulin and much higher ratios then suddenly change at the drop of a hat.  Ufortunately my cycle is not regular so its hard to keep track of whether that's the cause. Or issue number 2. Infection. In the past I've had crazy levels only to develop symptoms of say a UTI a week or so later.

So who knows. Ive only had a couple of days and am starting to feel a bit fed up with it now and cant be bothered with the constant monitoring and trying to figure it out! I can only imagine how you are feeling with it all.  I may just take a step back myself and not focus too much as I think sometimes trying to figure it out sends me into analysis paralysis.

I really don't know how much longer it can go on for you though - you're taking an awful lot of insulin at the moment. Have you spoken to your GP/DS about it?


----------



## freesia

@Bexlee and @SB2015, day ok thanks. I do like working with the children and i get on great with the people i work with. I think i'm just frustrated as more and more is being asked of us TAs when we do interventions and there physically isn't enough time in the day/week to do everything. I'm constantly playing catch up, i suppose its the same for you teachers as well @Bexlee. 
@Clifton, i'm so sorry to hear about Lawrence, and while you're away too. I hope you managed to concentrate on your presentation and it went ok.
@eggyg, love the pictures. It looks beautiful up there. 
@rebrascora and @Spozkins i hope your levels settle soon.


----------



## Clifton

Michael12421 said:


> @Clifton
> I was so sorry to read that your dog had died.  My condolences to you and your family.


Appreciated...thank-you. It's been "a" day...


----------



## Clifton

freesia said:


> @Bexlee and @SB2015, day ok thanks. I do like working with the children and i get on great with the people i work with. I think i'm just frustrated as more and more is being asked of us TAs when we do interventions and there physically isn't enough time in the day/week to do everything. I'm constantly playing catch up, i suppose its the same for you teachers as well @Bexlee.
> @Clifton, i'm so sorry to hear about Lawrence, and while you're away too. I hope you managed to concentrate on your presentation and it went ok.
> @eggyg, love the pictures. It looks beautiful up there.
> @rebrascora and @Spozkins i hope your levels settle soon.


Thank you. ...


----------



## Clifton

Let me thank everyone who's passed on very kind thoughts for the loss of our family dog this morning. It's sincerely appreciated...

A couple of hours ago I received news my older sister has been rushed to hospital with a suspected stroke in Scotland. Mum is on her way from the Borders, brother who is a Doctor, teaches medicine in the northwest  of England already on the road  and I am flying into Glasgow Friday morning and renting a car out to Lanarkshire.

Been QUITE the day! My BG just checked is a whacking 8.8! Stress is a massive negative influence on glucose levels of that there is no doubt...

A small positive is the presentation went well to the assembled  luminaries here and I am now instructed to act on behalf of the United Kingdom in a landmark case later in 2021, unrelated to my visit here.

One of those days where you wish it could start all over again with better news all round ...

Anyway, enough of my moaning, have a super evening everyone - and thanks again for all the virtual positive om.


----------



## Christy

That is indeed some day. Glad the work aspects went well and so sorry about the family and pet concerns. Not easy but try to relax, go for a walk etc as you can't change what's happening at home right now. Take care.


----------



## rebrascora

Blooming Heck! @Clifton So sorry to hear about your sister too. Hope they are able to stabilize her and make her as  comfortable as anyone can be in hospital. Keeping you in my thoughts. Not religious but keeping finger crossed for a good outcome. Congrats on your success workwise.


----------



## Clifton

Christy said:


> That is indeed some day. Glad the work aspects went well and so sorry about the family and pet concerns. Not easy but try to relax, go for a walk etc as you can't change what's happening at home right now. Take care.


Thank you. Have done that, had room service just deliver dinner with a half bottle of the red stuff...


----------



## Clifton

rebrascora said:


> Blooming Heck! @Clifton So sorry to hear about your sister too. Hope they are able to stabilize her and make her as  comfortable as anyone can be in hospital. Keeping you in my thoughts. Not religious but keeping finger crossed for a good outcome. Congrats on your success workwise.


Thank you ...


----------



## Robin

That's quite the day, @Clifton, and a lot to focus on all at once. Hoping for a good outcome for your sister, and I hope you can keep your thoughts in order enough to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## HenryBennett

Clifton said:


> Been QUITE the day!


Not the sort of day you’d wish on an enemy  

I especially feel for your sister and I sincerely hope she makes a full and speedy recovery. She will be in my thoughts along with you and the rest of your family. Thank goodness it was a good day professionally.

Take care.

Henry


----------



## Spozkins

I think your entitled to a moan @Clifton 

I am very sorry about your dog and do hope your sister recovers to full health. Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Gwynn

It turned out to be a reasonably good day today. The worry I had did not surface. No that's not correct. The worry I had was not made worse by an over reaction by my wife.

Sorry, DocB but there is no help for me. I have tried to find some, so many times. There's hardly any help for my wife let alone me!!! As a carer I am ignored.

Chin up as they say. (What does that mean?)

I am so tired of being on edge....


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Morning all. 
Sleep out of whack again, bad dreams & Statins so will try taking before bed normally take them at lunch but tried morning yesterday and got mad dreams at 3am if I take at lunch mad dreams come 5/6am so we will see.


----------



## Lanny

05:25 BS 6.1  A bit more wriggle room this morning as I started decreasing the bolus yesterday when I had a narrow escape just before lunch , 5 hours & 25 minutes after breakfast, with BS 4.0!!

Yesterday was a nicer day & the sun came out to play for longer periods but, still playing peek-a-boo! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.1 today


----------



## HenryBennett

Currently nice and sunny but I’ve not checked the forecast yet. A 5.6 at 05:55 for me.


----------



## Lucyr

4.3 at 0530 for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me this morning. 
Looks like another fine day for being outdoors. A tramp in the woods beckons. 

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.4 for me this morning.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.6 for me this dark, wet morning.


----------



## SB2015

Up very early (for us) as OH is presiding at one of the polling stations.  5.4 this morning and an early breakfast.  It is cold out there. Perhaps I won’t stop for coffee after Pilates.

What a day @Clifton.  Well done on keeping your head and your success at work.  
I wish your sister a full recovery
Glad yesterday was a bit better @freesia .  I think it is true of most jobs now that people are asked to do more and more.  Focus on the children.  You will have so much impact.
Big hugs to you @Gwynn .

Keep warm.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. No reading this morning as monitor is packed, can’t remember where. Nothing exciting will be missed.  Away for 10 days again but weather is looking naff, hey ho!!
@Clifton wishing your sister a full recovery. So sorry to hear about your lovely dog passing. I hope you and your family are coping with this stressful time.  Well done on continuing with your lecture, a true pro. 
Collecting my gtn spray when I leave this morning, hopefully by using it we will discover if my problem is cardiac or other. 
Enjoy your day x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning, off to get my bloods taken this morning

BG 5.1 at 6am


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Well, Dwr Cymru were a no-show yesterday. Hopefully they’ll come today - I received a text from them asking me to rate their service - a big fat zero of course!

What’s a gun spray @SueEK ? Enjoy your time off!


----------



## Lucyr

I guess you’re not supposed to pre bolus for breakfast when your fbg is 4.3? Did my usual 45 minutes-1hr prebolus for coffee and two toast but before I reached 45 minutes I felt too low to finish getting ready and bg 3.1!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Another fraught day in the home office today as a big project gets close to the deadline.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, think SEs of vaccine have worn off and daytime basal can go back down. Off to vote this morning, we have a full Town Council ballot as well as all the others, with 18 candidates standing for 12 places. This has happened before, it means the ballot paper will be about three feet long and impossible to fold up and stuff into the box.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.1 here.
> 
> Well, Dwr Cymru were a no-show yesterday. Hopefully they’ll come today - I received a text from them asking me to rate their service - a big fat zero of course!
> 
> What’s a gun spray @SueEK ? Enjoy your time off!


Lol think you read that wrong Bloden, it’s a GTN spray hee hee


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 10.3 for me today...that’s what happens when I press the off button rather than snooze button and oversleep by an hour. A lovely flat line until it heads north at 6.30 ish...oh well.

What a day @Clifton , I’m also wishing your sister a full and speedy recovery.

@Spozkins I’ll fish out some pics in a bit (iPad almost out of battery)... you really don’t need to be good with a needle and thread...but I often think being ambidextrous and having an extra hand would be helpful.

@SB2015 how lovely to be creating the fabric for your top cover...hopefully you’ll post a pic when it’s done.

@khskel Hope today is less fraught for you.

Right, off to find a power lead and see what the day brings...certainly not my breakfast for a little while.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Just heard news from home, Lawrence our Golden Labrador, part of the family for 6 years has seemingly died in his sleep and was found by my wife... A dreadful piece of news. The kids are in pieces...
> 
> I will have to put it out of my head as I am about to present for over an hour and then I can deal with the news and process it...
> 
> He was a great companion with a super personality and had just been given a green light on all counts by the vet. Just goes to show...
> 
> With my heart racing off I go to present in a Covid secure way...Wish me luck!


I’m so sorry to hear this. 
He was loved that’s clear.


----------



## ColinUK

Clifton said:


> Let me thank everyone who's passed on very kind thoughts for the loss of our family dog this morning. It's sincerely appreciated...
> 
> A couple of hours ago I received news my older sister has been rushed to hospital with a suspected stroke in Scotland. Mum is on her way from the Borders, brother who is a Doctor, teaches medicine in the northwest  of England already on the road  and I am flying into Glasgow Friday morning and renting a car out to Lanarkshire.
> 
> Been QUITE the day! My BG just checked is a whacking 8.8! Stress is a massive negative influence on glucose levels of that there is no doubt...
> 
> A small positive is the presentation went well to the assembled  luminaries here and I am now instructed to act on behalf of the United Kingdom in a landmark case later in 2021, unrelated to my visit here.
> 
> One of those days where you wish it could start all over again with better news all round ...
> 
> Anyway, enough of my moaning, have a super evening everyone - and thanks again for all the virtual positive om.


That truly was “a” day and a half.
Hopefully your sister gets through her stroke without too much difficulty. 

Mum’s had something like a dozen strokes over the years. Biggest impact is that one side of her vocal folds are frozen but you’d never know anything at all was wrong with her voice if you didn’t actually know.

A huge benefit your sister has is that you are all around to shower her with love.


----------



## ColinUK

Not going to bother testing today… sleepless night last night and off in a little while to the police station to do my VRI. 
I’ve double checked the date this time and it’s 100% today!

Might pack gym stuff and go there afterwards to decompress maybe. 

Yesterday I went for a stroll… 11 miles… to the favourite nursery. I wanted to maybe buy a 2.5m tall or so silver birch for the balcony to give lovely dappled shade and movement. 
Came home on the train with a 3m tall metasequoia autumn gold instead


----------



## HenryBennett

Lisa66 said:


> Right, off to find a power lead and see what the day brings


Plugging yourself in to get going?


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Another fraught day in the home office today as a big project gets close to the deadline.


Best of luck with it.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.3 for me.
> 
> Another fraught day in the home office today as a big project gets close to the deadline.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Change the deadline!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all! This Scottish air made me have a lie in until 9 o’clock! 6.7 for me.

Looks like I’ve missed a lot, reading through yesterday’s posts. Firstly @Clifton I can’t believe the day you had yesterday, best wishes and full recovery to your sister.
@ColinUK good luck today.
@SueEK I read that as gin spray! Think me and @Bloden need to go to Specsavers! Hope you never need it. Have a lovely break away with hubby.
@Gwynn as always, big hugs.
@rebrascora and @Spozkins I feel for you both, you’re having a battle at the moment aren’t you?
Think I’ve got everyone. Soz if I’ve missed anything.

We won’t be voting today, first time ever since 1979. Left it too late to do a postal vote as we weren’t sure if we would be on holiday. Nothing too important though in Carlisle. Police Commissioner. Still, it does feel very strange. 

Pics from a more sedate walk yesterday below. Very excited to see the seals basking in the sun. Off to walk around the Cock of Arran today, hoping to see deer today.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Lol think you read that wrong Bloden, it’s a GTN spray hee hee


Bloomin auto correct! I wrote gtn - wot is it, anyhoo?


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Bloomin auto correct! I wrote gtn - wot is it, anyhoo?


Its the under the tongue angina spray that contains gunpowder and blows your blood vessels open when they are too constricted! I'm with @eggyg and read gin spray even though I knew it was... maybe that says something about my lifestyle!  I am sure spaying gin under your tongue would be equally effective and pleasanter to use. Can't see the NHS funding it though!


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.7 for me at 05:54

@Clifton So sorry to hear about your sister. I hope she makes a full and rapid recovery


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning but only because I had a 2unit Fiasp correction a couple of hours earlier for a 10.7 which was disappointing as it means I had been high all night despite a bedtime correction. Didn't sleep too well though. 

Surprisingly I didn't have any lows yesterday despite the increased dose of 30units of Levemir in the morning and 5 last night so it looks like it my insulin needs are still increasing! Stuck with the 30 this morning again and we will see what happens.

@Clifton Hope your sister is OK. Please update us when you can. 

@ColinUK Will be thinking about you this morning. Hope it isn't too emotionally traumatic and the gym afterwards helps with the recovery process. Look after yourself.

@eggyg Your photos are fabulous. Almost feel like we are there with you. So pleased you were able to go and enjoy your holiday even if the run up to it was a bit fraut!


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all, a 3.9 here this morning. First night my levels haven't gone a bit awol and I have a good feeling about today. Soo here's hoping levels are stable (for us all) and in target.

Take good care all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Afternoon all! This Scottish air made me have a lie in until 9 o’clock! 6.7 for me.
> 
> Looks like I’ve missed a lot, reading through yesterday’s posts. Firstly @Clifton I can’t believe the day you had yesterday, best wishes and full recovery to your sister.
> @ColinUK good luck today.
> @SueEK I read that as gin spray! Think me and @Bloden need to go to Specsavers! Hope you never need it. Have a lovely break away with hubby.
> @Gwynn as always, big hugs.
> @rebrascora and @Spozkins I feel for you both, you’re having a battle at the moment aren’t you?
> Think I’ve got everyone. Soz if I’ve missed anything.
> 
> We won’t be voting today, first time ever since 1979. Left it too late to do a postal vote as we weren’t sure if we would be on holiday. Nothing too important though in Carlisle. Police Commissioner. Still, it does feel very strange.
> 
> Pics from a more sedate walk yesterday below. Very excited to see the seals basking in the sun. Off to walk around the Cock of Arran today, hoping to see deer today.
> Have a great day all.


That pic made me think


----------



## pm133

Lucyr said:


> I guess you’re not supposed to pre bolus for breakfast when your fbg is 4.3? Did my usual 45 minutes-1hr prebolus for coffee and two toast but before I reached 45 minutes I felt too low to finish getting ready and bg 3.1!


I still bolus for my breakfast when I'm that low but I don't wait 90 minutes before eating under those circumstances.

I bolus, wait 15 minutes and then get started eating.
I think a temporary high is better than a hypo.


----------



## SueEK

@Bloden yep @rebrascora is right though the gin does sound preferable. They do have something in common as I’ve been told to expect a stonking headache after using it for the first time
@eggyg photos are lovely, I’ve never seen a seal in the ‘wild’ but would love to. We have 7 signets on the lagoon so will try and get a photo of them to show you. Enjoy yourselves x


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> think it is true of most jobs now that people are asked to do more and more. Focus on the children. You will have so much impact


Thanks @SB2015, some days you don't have time to stop and think let alone see the progress the children you work with are making. It can all feel like a never ending slog so being told by someone that what you do does in fact have an impact makes it worthwhile. There's always people who tell you how you should be doing things but never enough people tell you that you've done something well. Thank you.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Thanks @SB2015, some days you don't have time to stop and think let alone see the progress the children you work with are making. It can all feel like a never ending slog so being told by someone that what you do does in fact have an impact makes it worthwhile. There's always people who tell you how you should be doing things but never enough people tell you that you've done something well. Thank you.


We all, especially parents, really do appreciate all that teachers and TAs do. I think that since parents have had to do home schooling they must, and should, hold you in awe, it’s a job most of us could never do.


----------



## SueEK

Managed to get some photos of the cygnets and the cooties today, so lovely.


----------



## Lisa66

@ColinUK I hope today went as well as it could and that you had a good gym session or walk. That’s quite a swerve on the tree choice....I picture you sitting in a train carriage with a sunroof.



HenryBennett said:


> Plugging yourself in to get going?


If only it was that easy...I’d have power leads and turbo boosters everywhere 

Lovely pics @eggyg , sounds like you’re having a lovely time.

@Spozkins I hope you’ve had a steadier day today.
 As requested I’ve (hopefully) added some pics of a few of the chairs I’ve worked on....fingers crossed, I’m not great with techy stuff
. 
I spent this afternoon sanding another frame . would be nice to see some more of your photos if you feel like a show and tell.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> We all, especially parents, really do appreciate all that teachers and TAs do. I think that since parents have had to do home schooling they must, and should, hold you in awe, it’s a job most of us could never do.


Ah...thank you!x


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Managed to get some photos of the cygnets and the cooties today, so lovely.
> View attachment 16924View attachment 16927View attachment 16928


Lovely pics @SueEK


----------



## freesia

Lisa66 said:


> @ColinUK I hope today went as well as it could and that you had a good gym session or walk. That’s quite a swerve on the tree choice....I picture you sitting in a train carriage with a sunroof.
> 
> 
> If only it was that easy...I’d have power leads and turbo boosters everywhere
> 
> Lovely pics @eggyg , sounds like you’re having a lovely time.
> 
> @Spozkins I hope you’ve had a steadier day today.
> As requested I’ve (hopefully) added some pics of a few of the chairs I’ve worked on....fingers crossed, I’m not great with techy stuff
> View attachment 16929. View attachment 16918View attachment 16919View attachment 16920View attachment 16921View attachment 16922View attachment 16923
> I spent this afternoon sanding another frame . would be nice to see some more of your photos if you feel like a show and tell.


Wow @Lisa66 , they look lovely!


----------



## Spozkins

Lisa66 said:


> @ColinUK I hope today went as well as it could and that you had a good gym session or walk. That’s quite a swerve on the tree choice....I picture you sitting in a train carriage with a sunroof.
> 
> 
> If only it was that easy...I’d have power leads and turbo boosters everywhere
> 
> Lovely pics @eggyg , sounds like you’re having a lovely time.
> 
> @Spozkins I hope you’ve had a steadier day today.
> As requested I’ve (hopefully) added some pics of a few of the chairs I’ve worked on....fingers crossed, I’m not great with techy stuff
> View attachment 16929. View attachment 16918View attachment 16919View attachment 16920View attachment 16921View attachment 16922View attachment 16923
> I spent this afternoon sanding another frame . would be nice to see some more of your photos if you feel like a show and tell.


Thank you - a much better day today wih much less correcting and more patience.

Technical success! Those chairs are lovely - I especially like the map themed one. Do you usually sell them? I will be (hopefully) purchasing my first house soon and so want to fill it with unique and lovely things like this. One day!

And yes, I usually post things to my instagram page so if you feel inclined you can see my photos here .


----------



## freesia

Spozkins said:


> Thank you - a much better day today wih much less correcting and more patience.
> 
> Technical success! Those chairs are lovely - I especially like the map themed one. Do you usually sell them? I will be (hopefully) purchasing my first house soon and so want to fill it with unique and lovely things like this. One day!
> 
> And yes, I usually post things to my instagram page so if you feel inclined you can see my photos here .


Great photos @Spozkins


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Managed to get some photos of the cygnets and the cooties today, so lovely.
> View attachment 16924View attachment 16927View attachment 16928


Ahh, they are gorgeous. Have you noticed the coots feet? Have a look, they are HUGE!


----------



## Spozkins

eggyg said:


> Ahh, they are gorgeous. Have you noticed the coots feet? Have a look, they are HUGE!


Seconded. I love coot and moorhen feets. They're just hilariously loveable little birds in general.

And thank you @freesia


----------



## Lisa66

Lovely photos @SueEK ...I love the last one, I’m almost expecting the swan to start moving gently along.

Glad to hear you’ve had a better day @Spozkins . Your pictures are lovely...they remind me of some of the beautiful greetings cards in shops...and I love the smiling cat...huge paws! We have some great photographers on here today.... @SueEK and @eggyg too

I often intend to be be brave and try and sell the odd chair on Etsy or something, but up until now someone I know has always seen me doing a chair and then asked if I can do if for them ...so that’s nice. It also means I don’t have to choose the fabric. The map chair is for my daughter, who is about to move into her first house. I really like doing these Parker Knoll chairs, very mid century. I love the fabric and bought quite a few metres of it when it was being discontinued a couple of years ago. My current project is the rocker version of this...have seen some lovely fabrics, just need to make a decision.

Oops, will get back on thread topic tomorrow... hope everyone’s had a good day.


----------



## KARNAK

eggyg said:


> Off to walk around the Cock of Arran today


Now now @eggy your a married women. 


eggyg said:


> Ahh, they are gorgeous. Have you noticed the coots feet? Have a look, they are HUGE!


I noticed the coots feet @eggyg when I fell in the duck pond last night, my saviour said your pi**ed as a coot.

Another low for me this morning 2.9 who knows?

So sorry about your dear dog @Clifton looks like you did a marvelous job at the Hague, well done.

Hope everything went ok @ColinUK thinking of you.

Lots of great photos today, a really fine art @Spozkins well done.

Well done to all our teachers and TA`s, difficult times.

Take care stay safe folks.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.4 for me . Looking forward to a long weekend. Happy Friday everyone hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today  Had my second Pfizer jab yesterday, slightly sore arm this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## Lanny

03:06 BS 7.7  Ok ish! Already eaten breakfast & after 1 hour & 33 minutes 05:24 BS 9.3 which is JUST about ok for mebut, may need keeping an eye on: tend to be higher at the 90 minutes mark & drop steeply after that; only with breakfast & it can be around 12 & still end up around 6 so, if it’s around 10 I need to be careful! I think, needs more testing & see, I may need to reduce breakfast dose another wee bit as I don’t want to be in the 4’s before lunch like the other day?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh yes! Got a call yesterday from the health centre pharmacist & hospital diabetes doctor has written a letter to increase my Cholesterol meds so, I take I don’t need to go back for fasting blood tests then: HATE that; SO hard to fast overnight!  That’s why Igot everything I ordered on prescription except the statins on yesterday’s chemist delivery: have to call chemist again to deliver the increased statin today; need to take 2 of the 10mg tablets left before going onto the new 20mg ones!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 for me at 05:55. Lower than I expected having had a pizza for tea last night. Have a good Friday everybody.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A very surprising 10.2!! No idea why.
Off to work, catch up later. Have a good day everyone, i'm glad its Friday.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Ahh, they are gorgeous. Have you noticed the coots feet? Have a look, they are HUGE!


I have and I agree they are massive, looks really funny


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8-3 for me today.

A nice sunny day ahead today by the look of it.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 This morning.
Garden before work at 2pm methinks as it looks like a wet weekend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

You couldn't make it up... just a minor grumble

I had an appointment yesterday. I was informed that it was a diabetic review. This surprised me because I had previously been informed that my next diabetic review was in September. Still, no matter, I went along and discovered that in fact it was for some6thing else entirely and the nurse couldn't engage with any discussion regarding my diabetes (probably quite rightly, but so frustrating as I had a few questions)

Ruffled my feathers a little but the next bit stunned me. I asked a simple request to find out my blood type from my records or a test. Nope they don't do those any more. But I could get one done if I went privately, at a cost.  What about my medical records then, they will show my blood type. Couldn't find out. Hmm. What if I am involved in an emergency or need to give blood to help someone in an emergency... apparently they can do a test for blood group really quickly and easily th3n. Eh? But not if a patient requests to find out (trying to be responsible).

(Later on a had a thought that I might have written my blood type down in my emergency necklace thing and sure enough, when I had unravelled it there was my blood type. They did those sort of tests back then. So that suggests that my medical records will show my blood type.

Ok, so on to the pharmacist to pick up this months prescriptions done online days before. Nope, no sign of the prescriptions. I have to go back the next day. Hmm, last day of the week. Thankfully, I won't run out of meds.

So a very unproductive visit to the doctor. Quite frustrating.

Anyway, today is another day. We had a good day yesterday at the freezing cold sea side after all the messing about at the doctors. Small mercies.

This mornings BG is 5.6

Off to get my second Covid jab this afternoon. Ahh, to get out (I think its stopped raining). We will take a walk there.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Stared at the reader in disbelief for a few moments, because my BG has been a bit up and down the last couple of days since second jab, and I took a punt on further reducing basal last night after a stint of heavy hypo-inducing gardening. (I pruned our large laurel, and I find there is nothing more likely to send me hypo than wielding the long handled loppers above head height for an hour, maybe I should patent it as a method of reducing BG)


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Robin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin on the House Special.


----------



## SueEK

Back down the caravan and back into the 7s, why is that? So 7.3 today and just managed to get the dog out, yayyy,  lovely walk down to the sea, had a paddle and then up over the lagoon. She loves her walks when we can get her out, something else that is beyond my reasoning.  Frost on the grass today but lovely and sunny as well.
@Robin congrats on your HS x
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 6.6 here. Off the gym so not taking usual bolus, touch wood nothing drastic happens.


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> You couldn't make it up... just a minor grumble
> 
> I had an appointment yesterday. I was informed that it was a diabetic review. This surprised me because I had previously been informed that my next diabetic review was in September. Still, no matter, I went along and discovered that in fact it was for some6thing else entirely and the nurse couldn't engage with any discussion regarding my diabetes (probably quite rightly, but so frustrating as I had a few questions)
> 
> Ruffled my feathers a little but the next bit stunned me. I asked a simple request to find out my blood type from my records or a test. Nope they don't do those any more. But I could get one done if I went privately, at a cost.  What about my medical records then, they will show my blood type. Couldn't find out. Hmm. What if I am involved in an emergency or need to give blood to help someone in an emergency... apparently they can do a test for blood group really quickly and easily th3n. Eh? But not if a patient requests to find out (trying to be responsible).
> 
> (Later on a had a thought that I might have written my blood type down in my emergency necklace thing and sure enough, when I had unravelled it there was my blood type. They did those sort of tests back then. So that suggests that my medical records will show my blood type.
> 
> Ok, so on to the pharmacist to pick up this months prescriptions done online days before. Nope, no sign of the prescriptions. I have to go back the next day. Hmm, last day of the week. Thankfully, I won't run out of meds.
> 
> So a very unproductive visit to the doctor. Quite frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, today is another day. We had a good day yesterday at the freezing cold sea side after all the messing about at the doctors. Small mercies.
> 
> This mornings BG is 5.6
> 
> Off to get my second Covid jab this afternoon. Ahh, to get out (I think its stopped raining). We will take a walk there.


I think in an emergency they give o neg blood if not enough time to check


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had my breakfast first before posting. I was starving! 6.5 for me. Another strenuous walk yesterday but a very enjoyable seven hour and 10 mile hike. We saw deers! Woohoo! Funnily enough not on the hills ( well we did but miles away) but on the way back to the car on the local golf course! We haven’t any set plans today but it will probably be a low lying walk. So a chilled morning, apart from packing, watching the squirrels and birds and looking out to the sea.

Have a great day. TGIF for the workers and a big fat congratulations to @Robin on your hard earned HS.


----------



## eggyg

Lisa66 said:


> @ColinUK I hope today went as well as it could and that you had a good gym session or walk. That’s quite a swerve on the tree choice....I picture you sitting in a train carriage with a sunroof.
> 
> 
> If only it was that easy...I’d have power leads and turbo boosters everywhere
> 
> Lovely pics @eggyg , sounds like you’re having a lovely time.
> 
> @Spozkins I hope you’ve had a steadier day today.
> As requested I’ve (hopefully) added some pics of a few of the chairs I’ve worked on....fingers crossed, I’m not great with techy stuff
> View attachment 16929. View attachment 16918View attachment 16919View attachment 16920View attachment 16921View attachment 16922View attachment 16923
> I spent this afternoon sanding another frame . would be nice to see some more of your photos if you feel like a show and tell.


Oh wow! What a clever person you are. They look so professional. I’m very envious of your talent. It’s well documented that I’m the least “ crafty” person in the world!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.0 for me today. Congrats on your HS @Robin, and lovely pictures @eggyg


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg beautiful photos, keep them coming x


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Ruffled my feathers a little but the next bit stunned me. I asked a simple request to find out my blood type from my records or a test. Nope they don't do those any more. But I could get one done if I went privately, at a cost. What about my medical records then, they will show my blood type. Couldn't find out. Hmm. What if I am involved in an emergency or need to give blood to help someone in an emergency... apparently they can do a test for blood group really quickly and easily th3n. Eh? But not if a patient requests to find out (trying to be responsible).


It’s scarcely credible that they can’t tell you your blood group. It sounds almost as though you’re on their “naughty boy” list and they don’t want to engage with you. It’s shocking.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> She loves her walks when we can get her out, something else that is beyond my reasoning


Call Graham Hall!


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning but only achieved with the aid of a correction and another increase in basal insulin to 6 units last night. I have stuck with 30 units of Levemir this morning but my readings were on the high side yesterday still. Going to increase exercise and hope that will help it. Feeling a bit rough though.

@Robin Many congratulations on your House Special!

@eggyg Your photos are fabulous! Sounds and looks like you are having a wonderful time.

@Lisa66 Your upholstery work is fabulous! You clearly have a good eye for colour and style as well as skill to achieve such professional results.

@Gwynn It may just be that the nurse couldn't find that information in amongst all your other notes. It is not the sort of information they generally need at the surgery so she may not have known where to look. I think it would not have been appropriate to sanction a test on the NHS purely to satisfy your curiosity and in the limited time they have for each appointment it may have just put her on the back foot when you asked about it and therefore resulted in her appearing a bit offhand. 
You could always go along to a blood donor session and donate a pint if you want to get the test done for free.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Call Graham Hall!


We have already had 2 dog behaviourists involved with great ideas and sensible, logical reasonings. Nothing has worked, safe place, duvets, great harness, treats, thunder jacket, hoods, dog buggy etc etc, you name it, we’ve done it. She’s just pretty screwed up, on antidepressants, noise phobic, agoraphobic etc. We discovered, aged 16 weeks, she had been stolen from Norway, don’t know what age she was taken from mum, how she was transported etc so perhaps no surprise. She’s nearly 11 now so we just do our best for her. The best comment ever made to me by one of the behaviourists was that she was very lucky as we loved her and did everything we could for her and compared to so many dogs she led a beautiful life!! Sadly it’s not really like having a dog as a lot of the time I just want to go out for a lovely walk and obviously take her with me, I feel guilty when I’m out. Even my husband and I work different days to each other so that someone is always with her!! She’s not keen on some dogs so off the lead needs to be muzzled but she LOVES people, typical staffie.  I think perhaps we are too far down the line to get anyone else involved but thanks for your concern x


----------



## adrian1der

Nudge up @Robin as like broccoli spears said Oops I did it again   

Lovely morning here in West Berks. Just had a coffee in the garden before cracking on with work


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @adrian1der on the House Special.


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> The best comment ever made to me by one of the behaviourists was that she was very lucky as we loved her and did everything we could for her and compared to so many dogs she led a beautiful life!!


Clearly a very traumatic early life, poor girl. Good to know you’re giving her the best life you can.


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning. A very late meal the last night so delighted that it settled out.
perhaps that is another flexibility that can come in with this new pump.

Congratulations on HS @Robin and @adrian1der 
That is a different league of upholstery @Lisa66 .  Very professional.

Birthday celebrations here for OH , and the sun has come out.  New bunting, new lights.
I made a birthday cake, but as I out it in the oven I spotted the baking powder unopened!!
The result is a rather dense orange polenta cake!  Very edible with crepe fraiche.

Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> 5.5 this morning. A very late meal the last night so delighted that it settled out.
> perhaps that is another flexibility that can come in with this new pump.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Robin and @adrian1der
> That is a different league of upholstery @Lisa66 .  Very professional.
> 
> Birthday celebrations here for OH , and the sun has come out.  New bunting, new lights.
> I made a birthday cake, but as I out it in the oven I spotted the baking powder unopened!!
> The result is a rather dense orange polenta cake!  Very edible with crepe fraiche.
> 
> Have a good day.


I had to laugh at your autocorrect, crepe fraiche would probably make a dense cake worse!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> I had to laugh at your autocorrect, crepe fraiche would probably make a dense cake worse!


Perhaos I should try that!!


----------



## EllsBells

Super chuffed with a 4.7 this morning - I've been really on it this week to not spike.


----------



## Michael12421

Received the link to the meeting on Sunday 2 minutes ago - thank you.


----------



## goodybags

late on parade today woke up to a shocking 8.8 Friday @ 7 am
but pre lunch was a more respectable 5.6

I’m so looking forward to the weekend, been a hell of a stressful week at work, but on a positive note, I’m still loosing weight, have just picked up trousers from the alterations shop.
Hba1c blood test next Wednesday & second Coronavirus Jab next Friday
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## freesia

Congratulations @Robin and @adrian1der on your HS


----------



## Lanny

04:30 BS 6.9 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Short & sweet today as I wracked my brains for something to say & there’s not much going on!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## Lanny

Ooh!  Congratulations @Michael12421on your House Special!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.6 for me ... apart from walking the dogs don’t think I’ll be going out much today forecast heavy rain for most of the day xx


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.7 for me on a very wet morning. I was hoping to go to an outdoor coffee morning to raise funds for the local Assisi animal shelter. It’s hosted by the Salty Dog which is our favourite hotel/restaurant on the seafront. But not in this weather.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today. Goodness knows what has happened to those 5s I used to get on waking! I'm fine through the night, but appear to have developed a DP problem - perhaps it's this perpetual autumn/winter we're living in and my body has got confused with the seasons?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Michael12421 the HS. 
4.7 for me today. 
Too wet and windy for a walk today, so it's "on yer bike" for me later.

Dez


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today. Its my weekend off work. Hope the weather gets better its peeing down here at the mo.


----------



## Lisa66

7.3 today.

Raining here too this morning...due to stop later 10-11ish apparently. Husband is supposed to have first league cricket game today...so I think it will be a morning of him pacing about looking out windows and looking at forecasts. I think our garden will be very happy with the rain though

Thank you @eggyg , @rebrascora and @SB2015 for you kind comments re my pictures.

Well done @Michael12421 in the 5.2


----------



## HenryBennett

It seems to be raining everywhere. Now we know the meaning of “like a wet weekend” - as if we didn’t already


----------



## Gwynn

Had my second Covid jab yesterday. Just a sore arm today.

BG at 6am was 5.3 so no immediate reaction from the jab.

I need to go out a bit later on but its pouring with rain. Hmmm.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2, that’s the lowest I’ve had all week so I’m declaring it a CS ( cottage special)!
Not raining yet but it’s forecast along with 45/50 mph winds. Not the best day for catching the ferry back to the mainland!

We’ve had an amazing week and if anyone gets the chance, get yourself to Arran. You won’t be disappointed.

Photos from yesterday including Ailsa Craig and Pradda Island. We did a short coastal walk, “just” five miles. Saw dozens of seals and loads of birds, which I’ll pop onto my bird thread over on Off the Subject, when I’m home.

Have a great day and @Michael12421 well done on another HS.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I need to go out a bit later on but its pouring with rain. Hmmm.


I detect a theme in here this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

I’m all over the place as well @Northerner - it’s driving me nuts!

Glad to hear you’ve had a fab week @eggyg.

It’s painting n decorating today, then a trip to the garden centre to buy grow bags for my beans n tomatoes (which are currently sulking in the shed cos I haven’t had time to talk to them nicely).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, continuing with the theme, I’m going out soon to get wet on a horse.

Congratulations on the House Special, @Michael12421 !

I'm jealous if your pic of Ailsa Craig, @eggyg , we drove up the Ayrshire coast a couple of years ago, and just about managed to see a soggy currant bun on the horizon through the mist.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all from a very wet and windy Pagham. Was going to do a second coat on my outdoor wooden chairs today but that will have to wait until another day, it’s bucketing here. 6.8 for me and think I’ll have an early shower followed by looking for some new curtains.
@Michael12421 congrats on the HS, that’s 2 in a week isn’t it? Well done you x
@eggyg so glad youve had a lovely week, I’ve enjoyed your photos x
Have a nice Saturday, stay dry if you can x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

By heck it's a bit damp outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RirisR

7.4 this morning tipping it down here


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> it’s driving me nuts!


Chap walks into the pub with a steering wheel sticking out of his trousers. The barman says, “Is that a steering wheel sticking out of your trousers?” Chap replies, “Yes, it’s driving me nuts.”

The old ones are the best.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 7.2 from the rain soaked  Cotswolds. 

Beautiful photos from your holiday @eggyg 
Excellent HS work @Michael12421 

Hope you can sort out your sulking tomatoes & beans with a pep talk & some grow bags @Bloden 

Have a good stable bg day out there


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, 3.8 here. Surprised me not higher after yesterday. You know those days when you wish you hadn't left the house?

I had been to gym and missed my bus. Witnessed a pretty bad physical assault in the middle of the road followed by a man then getting into his work van and trying to run somebody over! Jumped on the first bus I could after that which I had to swap further along the way but ended up missing my stop and havig to walk back up a hill only to find the stop I needed was out of use! Aaagh. Anyway at this point I was due get home get changed and shower and back out to meet my friend within the hour so was feeling very stressed.

Rushed home and managed to meet her and her daughter in time in the park. Enjoyed some fresh air and being outdoors but it doesn't end. Her daughter has many different coloured dummy's which she holds for comfort and beige a kid she threw it literally out of her pram, into the lake, and as you do when it's in reach and you can help out in went to retrieve it... and now my mobile phone is in the bottom of the lake and I submerged my leg. Christ on a bike, what next??

Unfortunately I've lost some sentimental photographs and can no longer scan my sensor... so that's annoying. I think I'm going to stay in bed and request occasional cups of tea until I have to leave on Tuesday!


----------



## Maca44

4.3 I'm the only one who wants the rain to recover the lawn don't like using hose and I've emptied the water butt already.


----------



## Maca44

@Spozkins that's a very interesting day you had perhaps best not repeated though


----------



## rebrascora

12.0 for me this morning. I hypoed yesterday evening so decided a reduction in evening basal was prudent. Clearly not a good call!

@Michael12421 Absolutely delighted to see you get another  House Special! Well done!

@Spozkins That's a bit of a shocker of a day! Hope today is better.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Spozkins said:


> Morning, 3.8 here. Surprised me not higher after yesterday. You know those days when you wish you hadn't left the house?
> 
> I had been to gym and missed my bus. Witnessed a pretty bad physical assault in the middle of the road followed by a man then getting into his work van and trying to run somebody over! Jumped on the first bus I could after that which I had to swap further along the way but ended up missing my stop and havig to walk back up a hill only to find the stop I needed was out of use! Aaagh. Anyway at this point I was due get home get changed and shower and back out to meet my friend within the hour so was feeling very stressed.
> 
> Rushed home and managed to meet her and her daughter in time in the park. Enjoyed some fresh air and being outdoors but it doesn't end. Her daughter has many different coloured dummy's which she holds for comfort and beige a kid she threw it literally out of her pram, into the lake, and as you do when it's in reach and you can help out in went to retrieve it... and now my mobile phone is in the bottom of the lake and I submerged my leg. Christ on a bike, what next??
> 
> Unfortunately I've lost some sentimental photographs and can no longer scan my sensor... so that's annoying. I think I'm going to stay in bed and request occasional cups of tea until I have to leave on Tuesday!


Think this is what’s known as a bad day ...


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations!


----------



## HenryBennett

Spozkins said:


> Unfortunately I've lost some sentimental photographs and can no longer scan my sensor... so that's annoying. I think I'm going to stay in bed and request occasional cups of tea until I have to leave on Tuesday!


Yikes! A bad day all round. Notwithstanding the weather, it’ll be a better one today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Heavy rain here too. Woke to a 5.0 this morning. Was planning to go for a very long walk today but have changed plans, i don't fancy getting soaked.
@Michael12421 congrats on the HS
@eggyg, lovely photos. The sunset one is gorgeous!
@Spozkins, definitely stay in bed today!


----------



## Bexlee

4.7. Rough couple of days level wise. Thank goodness it’s the weekend. Bit wet though.
Have a good day all


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.8 @ 7.24


----------



## SB2015

Bexlee said:


> 4.7. Rough couple of days level wise. Thank goodness it’s the weekend. Bit wet though.
> Have a good day all


Perhaps the weather can be an excuse for a proper rest this weekend.


----------



## adrian1der

@Michael12421 congrats in the House Special
@Spozkins Certainly sounds like one of those days. Hopefully today will be better for you.

A 5.7 for me at 05:09 on this wet and windy West Berks morning


----------



## goodybags

Good Motning from a Wet Northampton 
6.6 @ 07:30 this morning 
if it keeps raining, fine by me 
I was going to wash the car today


----------



## SB2015

Happy with a 5.5 having had my second jab yesterday.

Congrats on your HS @Michael12421 
Beautiful sunset @eggyg.  Sounds like you have had a good week
@Spozkins be nice to your self today.  You deserve a REALLY good day today
How was yesterday @freesia . I hope it was a better day to finish the week. 

A lazyish day today as it is cold outside and I just feel a bit ‘heavy’ after my jab.
Some music, threading the loom, reading and sleeping.
My last day of cooking this week, so it will be ‘fridge frittata’.


----------



## Fagor

5.3 at breakfast (0800), up from 4.6 at 0600 when had some carbs as feeling off.
At last a goodish BG after far too many in 10 to 15 range over last few days (have put BI back up again).
So had a celebratory coffee-on-the-beach.


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> Morning, 3.8 here. Surprised me not higher after yesterday. You know those days when you wish you hadn't left the house?
> 
> I had been to gym and missed my bus. Witnessed a pretty bad physical assault in the middle of the road followed by a man then getting into his work van and trying to run somebody over! Jumped on the first bus I could after that which I had to swap further along the way but ended up missing my stop and havig to walk back up a hill only to find the stop I needed was out of use! Aaagh. Anyway at this point I was due get home get changed and shower and back out to meet my friend within the hour so was feeling very stressed.
> 
> Rushed home and managed to meet her and her daughter in time in the park. Enjoyed some fresh air and being outdoors but it doesn't end. Her daughter has many different coloured dummy's which she holds for comfort and beige a kid she threw it literally out of her pram, into the lake, and as you do when it's in reach and you can help out in went to retrieve it... and now my mobile phone is in the bottom of the lake and I submerged my leg. Christ on a bike, what next??
> 
> Unfortunately I've lost some sentimental photographs and can no longer scan my sensor... so that's annoying. I think I'm going to stay in bed and request occasional cups of tea until I have to leave on Tuesday!


Oh heck! One of those days. I’m having one now. Just had text to say they’ve cancelled our ferry due to “ adverse weather conditions”. Re booked us on the 19.20 ferry which may or may not go ahead! They will make a final decision at 2pm. So in the meantime we’re sat in the car watching the storm! Hope we get hone tonight, Mr Eggy has ran out of clean knickers! I always bring extra for emergencies, this one wasn’t one I expected!   
Hope your day is better than yesterday’s and I hope my day gets better.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oh heck! One of those days. I’m having one now. Just had text to say they’ve cancelled our ferry due to “ adverse weather conditions”. Re booked us on the 19.20 ferry which may or may not go ahead! They will make a final decision at 2pm. So in the meantime we’re sat in the car watching the storm! Hope we get hone tonight, Mr Eggy has ran out of clean knickers! I always bring extra for emergencies, this one wasn’t one I expected!
> Hope your day is better than yesterday’s and I hope my day gets better.


Nooo! Being on holiday is one thing, but being stuck is another! Here’s hoping the wind abates for you, and a night in the car with no clean knickers doesn’t materialise!


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> . I hope it was a better day to finish the week


Thank you. Yesterday was probably the best day of the week. I actually managed to catch up with some things!!


----------



## Lisa66

@Spozkins Sounds like you had more than one “one of those days” yesterday, let’s hope you've got this years ration out of the way now. Is it possible photos may have been automatically saved to the cloud thingy?

Oh no @eggyg . I was just looking at your lovely photos and thinking the tourist board will be employing you or a greetings card company. Like you I always pack extra pairs...and felt suitably  smug when we got caught up in the dust cloud delays a few years ago...did I mention it to husband? Yes of course, every morning.

Hopefully the weather will ease and you can be in your way home soon. 

I probably shouldn’t say this, but I actually quite like a rainy day every now and then....well as long as I don’t have to go out. 

Husbands cricket called off, so he’s wandering around house a bit lost . I’m trying a new cake recipe...a whole orange is simmering away for an hour on the hob at the moment... no idea how this will turn out.


----------



## eggyg

Ferry services have resumed. Hurrah! We’re currently in the queue for a standby place on the 16.40, behind 10 other vehicles!   Hopefully we will eventually get home today and Mr Eggy will be saved the embarrassment of wearing his Calvins inside out!


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Ferry services have resumed. Hurrah! We’re currently in the queue for a standby place on the 16.40, behind 10 other vehicles!   Hopefully we will eventually get home today and Mr Eggy will be saved the embarrassment of wearing his Calvins inside out!


He was worried he would have to use a pair of your spare Knickers more like


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all 5.5 for me today.


----------



## KARNAK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations @Michael12421 on HS. 

11.1 this morning going to the dizzy heights of 15.6, not worried getting some form of hypo awareness back.
Still raining here in Paignton but not as bad as they forecast.

@eggyg glad you had a wonderful time, Mr @eggyg Ann Summers has a sale on.✔

@Spozkins one of them days glad you are ok.

Getting ready for the zoom meeting tomorrow, suppose I better shave although I`ll still have my shorts on
so no one will be able to tell the difference, just hope it won`t itch too much.

Take care stay safe folks, live life the best way you can.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## Maca44

Morning all - 4.5 pottering day ahead I love pottering days


----------



## HenryBennett

5.1 on an overcast Sunday morning and an average over the week of 5.5. Just what I’m looking for. Have a great day.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Off for a walk with the bestie along Southend seafront today. Haven't seen her in ages, so really looking forward to seeing good catch up.


----------



## SB2015

5.6 this grey cold morning and woke up far too early.  

Glad that they resumed the ferries @eggyg and hope that you made it home.
Enjoy your wok @Stitch147  and perhaps ‘see‘ you later.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. A nice sunshine this morning. Yesterday was almost totally rain, but I did get out later on in the afternoon.

4.8 this morning. So no effect from the covid vaccine unless the slightly lower result is caused by it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning...8.3 for me today after a bedtime correction...I blame the frittata.

A bit of a pottering day for me too I think @Maca44 ...getting on with bits n bobs in the garden. 

Have a good day all, whatever you’re doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today, overcast but warmer. Had a look for some curtains yesterday, the estimate came out at £874, I nearly fell over laughing, I think ready made from Dunelm is in order.
@Stitch147 hope you have a lovely time with your friend
Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## Bloden

Hahahahaha @HenryBennett.  More jokes plz!

Morning all. 5.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, that second slice of lemon tart just went on giving after I’d gone to bed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. Was 5.7 but went back to sleep as the DP was doing it's magic.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from sunny Cumbria. 6.2. No sea to see but it was lovely to see the fells from my bedroom window. 
We managed to get on the earlier ferry by the skin of our teeth, thank goodness! Knickergate was averted!  Arrived on the mainland to bright sunshine! Home just after 8, first wash on, unpacked, cup of tea and PJs on by 9 o’clock.
Today I will mostly be washing and feeding my poor starving garden birds!
Have a great day everyone. 
Today’s photos are the only ones I took yesterday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Today I will mostly be washing and feeding my poor starving garden birds!


You wash the birds when you're feeding them?


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning 7.6  today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.1 for me after being out of target most of the night. Lots of stress from different areas atm so wondering whether that is having an impact on my fluctuating levels.
Hoping to go for a walk this afternoon.
@Stitch147 enjoy your walk with your friend.


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> More jokes plz!


My all time favourite is the one about the dyslexic, agnostic, insomniac who‘d lie awake at night wondering if there is a Dog.


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 for me this morning. It's in single figures so I'll take it but it took 6units of Levemir last night to achieve it which is concerning me.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> You wash the birds when you're feeding them?


LMAO. My garden birds aren’t that tame.


----------



## Teaforme

7.5 average for the last week. 
That morning reading is always the highest of the day: all my post meal readings are within a normal range.


----------



## Bexlee

5.3.

Morning All. Have a good day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning, 7.5 today.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> You wash the birds when you're feeding them?


Of course, they love a good hose down!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 at 04:14 this morning. With have my step daughter's seven week old baby staying with us so I think some sleepless nights might be in the way.....


----------



## Grannylorraine

Just dipping my toe back in, as many of the regulars of last year will know I was suffering badly with my mental health and the Covid pandemic coupled with the fact that most of my family worked in supermarkets made that worse and I had to take a break from this forum.

Anyway feeling a lot stronger now, so going to see how it goes.  5.7 for me this morning, so pleased with that after a slightly higher amount of carbs yesterday.

While I have been missing I didn't always look after myself, especially after my dad died and father in law died 7 weeks to the day after dad.  My daughter then caught Covid at work, obviously she doesn't know if that was from a colleague or customer, but her children were not at school/nursery or her partner at work so the only place she was going was her work, thankfully she didn't need hospital treatment but did miss one of her grandad's funerals.

I stopped running, but have started again, struggling to do 3 miles now whereas I was at about 11/12 miles before, but I will get back there again.

Looking forward to catching up with you all and have a nice Sunday everyone.

Love to you all.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

My last few mornings
6.4 - waking - this morning 
5.3 - bedtime - 8/5/2021

3.8 - waking - 8/5/2021
7.1 - 15 minute hypo check - after 4 jelly babies
7.4 - bedtime - 7/5/2021
Reduced Tresiba from 22u to 21u

4.7 - waking - 7/5/2021
9.1 - bedtime - 6/5/2021

3.2 - waking - 6/5/2021
7.7 - 15 minute hypo check - after 4 jelly babies
9.4 - bedtime - 5/5/2021

4.3 - waking - 5/5/2021
6.9 - bedtime - 4/5/2021

6.2 - waking - 4/5/2021
9.7 - bedtime - 3/5/2021


----------



## freesia

Welcome back @Grannylorraine. So sorry to hear of your loss and i hope your daughter is feeling ok now.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine so lovely to see you posting again. Glad to hear things are on the up and sorry you’ve had such a rotten time but so positive to hear you are running again.
A big welcome back from me and I’m sure from all of us xx


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Of course, they love a good hose down!


Who doesn’t?


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> Just dipping my toe back in, as many of the regulars of last year will know I was suffering badly with my mental health and the Covid pandemic coupled with the fact that most of my family worked in supermarkets made that worse and I had to take a break from this forum.
> 
> Anyway feeling a lot stronger now, so going to see how it goes.  5.7 for me this morning, so pleased with that after a slightly higher amount of carbs yesterday.
> 
> While I have been missing I didn't always look after myself, especially after my dad died and father in law died 7 weeks to the day after dad.  My daughter then caught Covid at work, obviously she doesn't know if that was from a colleague or customer, but her children were not at school/nursery or her partner at work so the only place she was going was her work, thankfully she didn't need hospital treatment but did miss one of her grandad's funerals.
> 
> I stopped running, but have started again, struggling to do 3 miles now whereas I was at about 11/12 miles before, but I will get back there again.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with you all and have a nice Sunday everyone.
> 
> Love to you all.


Lovely to see you back, sorry about your father and father in law. It’s been quite the year hasn’t it? Just dip your toe in a little bit at a time, and before you know it your whole foot will be in. We’ve quite a few new members and they’ve brought loads of craic with them. It’ll take some catching up! Take care and look after yourself. X


----------



## Inka

5.0 That made me smile - good but not too low.

Nice to see you back @Grannylorraine Sending you my best wishes xx


----------



## Spozkins

Hello all,a bit late to the party but had a very late night which resulted in more of an "afternoon" than a morning. Anyway BG was 7.9 but not as high as I'd expected.

Thanks for all the kind words yesterday, feeling much much better. You're all stars.


----------



## RirisR

8.2 today it seems co-codamol I used yesterday at bedtime
for the pain which is still ongoing puts up bloods, decided not
to get so depressed and self pitying, in other works "sod it" I will carry on
and did the washing a beautiful day today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lovely to hear from you again @Grannylorraine x


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi all, have been having a bit of a reaction to the 2nd jab, but morning reading was 8 today. Went for a nice walk and then it started raining again. Can't believe the quote for your curtains @SueEK! I would offer to make you some, but I just cannot see well enough to sew at the moment.


----------



## SueEK

Inamuddle said:


> Hi all, have been having a bit of a reaction to the 2nd jab, but morning reading was 8 today. Went for a nice walk and then it started raining again. Can't believe the quote for your curtains @SueEK! I would offer to make you some, but I just cannot see well enough to sew at the moment.


Bless you, lovely thought. I went to Dunelm and there are two ready made that I quite like that are £240, huge difference. I need a pair for the French doors and 3 pairs for the other windows but I too thought that was a ridiculous price. Sadly my sewing skills are very poor so couldn’t consider making my own lol x


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. 7 something for me, can't remember now and too lazy to fetch diary. 

Welcome back @Grannylorraine, nice to see you.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.2 for me ... second COVID vaccine then consultants appointment, first one in 18 months x


----------



## Lanny

04:29 BS 6.7  I forgot to post yesterday which was about the same time & BS  6.9 so, pretty consistent

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

In a blast from the past I re reading an absolutely BRILLIANT children’s book I discovered quite late in my teens, around 16, my brother’s school jumble sale! I bought a second hand hard back book without a dust jacket called “The Wind on The Moon” by Eric Linklater & discovered it, complete with the dust cover design, & all the brilliant illustrations on Kindle a few years ago & bought that to re read much more conveniently: goodness knows where the hard back book is in the house?  I’ve had a hankering, recently, for peppermint creams & been munching a few After Eight munchies after eating & as always it brings to my mind this book! It’s about two little girls of, I’m guessing as it was never mentioned, about 10 & 8 & the year they had of being naughty in a spectacular way they never have been before! On the eve of their father’s departure as a soldier to a far off country there’s a hazy ring of light around the full moon & their father warns them that “there’s a wind on The Moon” & they mustn’t be naughty while he’s away as it’ll blow straight into their hearts & they’ll be naughty for a long time to come! Now Dinah & Dorinda, the two girls of which Dinah is two years older, decide to help their father pack as he laboriously folds his suits neatly into his suitcase. The girls decide it’s much more efficient to roll up his clothes into sausages & dumps his boots on top to save space! They really don’t think they’re being naughty at all but, get beaten by their father for being so! He really dosen’t like to but feels he must because of The Wind on The Moon & to remind them to be good while he’s away! And so begins a whole year of the two of them being very naughty & having wonderful adventures in which they ate a lot & became round like balloons, were pricked with pins by the village children as they WERE taken for balloons, cried for weeks on end & lost SO much weight they looked like red faced matchsticks, Dinah, only ever on her own to Dorinda’s chagrin, visited her friend Mrs. Grimble who’s a witch in the forest several times for help & during one of those times they drink a magic potion that could turn them into any animal they want to be, they decide to be kangaroos to frighten the village as revenge for being stuck with pins, get captured by a great estate landowner & put into his private zoo, there they meet grizzily bear that loves to read The Times newspaper, a giraffe who loves being an amateur detective & helps him to solve the case of who’s been stealing the ostriches eggs! The year culminates with them hearing about their father’s capture in a foreign land by a tyrant, with a penchant for peppermint creams, the girls steal his half pound paper bag of them, & deciding to go rescue him by travelling in furniture van with strategic spaces left for them amongst the stacked furniture to hide in, live, cook & eat as it travels across the sea & over Europe to the tyrant Count Bloot’s home! They find thier father imprisoned in a damp dungeon, rescue him & travel back again via the furniture van! Loads of fun & I highly recommend it for children, obviously, but, also to adults as I think of Dinah & Dorinda every time I’m thinking of having peppermint creams!


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m happy to start the week with a 5.1. Have a good one friends.


----------



## HenryBennett

My coffee sometimes tastes better than others and this morning tasted especially delicious. Java Napoli roasted beans, single shot into just boiled water, a splash of double cream, topped up with just boiled water to mix it.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Monday 6.0
(disturbed sleep lest night with a low of 3.9 @ 02:55)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Good morning folks 6.8 for me. Nipping back home today as taking my grandson and DIL to my dentist for a second opinion.  He has yellow marks over his big teeth, they think brought about by him needing IV antibiotics as a baby and they want to know what treatment could possibly be available as it just looks like his teeth are dirty. My DIL wants to speak privately to the dentist so I am there just to look after him whilst she goes in before and after the consultation. We don’t want him being aware as yet of the problem.
Anyhow that’s my day planned, hope yours goes well x


----------



## Lucyr

8.4 for me this morning. Bgs were very wild yesterday in both directions, so went to bed on the high side. Now to hunt for some breakfast.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.4 for me this morning. Tired and aching after a very long walk yesterday but got to go into work. 2nd vaccine at 3pm as well. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.3 for me this morning...after a few of those a tweek of evening Levemir tonight me thinks.

Bright and sunny, but blustery out there today.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Looks calm and bright outside.

On a massive positive it looks like we will be hitting the studio again in August. Seems like this album has been dragging on forever.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Good morning!  5.3 here.

Finished painting the kitchen yesterday - it looks fab, all clean and new...not for long tho cos OH is grouting the floor today...with black grout  so I’m expecting some grubby handprints by the end of the day. That’s life!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, been skimming along the bottom since the early hours again. My time in target is now showing 10% below, when it was 4% a week ago. Typical!  I’ve got a telephone review with the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morn8ng. Cold, clouded over, looking like a day to stay indoors today.

5.3 for me this morning.

I think my BG is attached to the lottery, cos I am never ever close to getting an HS there!!!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 and don't feel like going to work at 2pm want to potter in garden.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9, the lowest for over a week. Back home and back to normal insulin ratio. I changed them last week as I was doing strenuous exercise and tend to have hypos afterwards. So I lowered my bolus big style, and ate more snacks. I only entered hypo territory once and I caught it straight away. Pleased with that. 

After yesterday’s mammoth washing session. I will today tackle the mammoth ironing pile! Last week I was tackling mammoth hills! 

I suppose I better send Mr Eggy for the big shop too. Shhh....I haven’t told him yet! 

Have a great day.


----------



## rebrascora

15.3 this morning but that's because I dialed back my Levemir by 2 units last night after 2 nasty hypos yesterday. Clearly not one of my better decisions!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

rebrascora said:


> 15.3 this morning but that's because I dialed back my Levemir by 2 units last night after 2 nasty hypos yesterday. Clearly not one of my better decisions!


But today is a new day ...


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. I'm at 6.0 with @goodybags 

Hope you have a better day @reboot

@khskel  is it an album you're recording? Must be very exciting.


----------



## adrian1der

@rebrascora I know you'll get it sorted Barbara - hopefully you'll work it out today

A hectic weekend and not much sleep. I had forgotten how much hard work a young baby is especially at 56! A 5.7 for me at 05:09 on Saturday and then a 5.9 at 04:14 yesterday whilst making a bottle up. He wouldn't settle so I took him down stairs at 05:15 and let the wife get some sleep. First time he dozed off I made some sour dough English muffins and the second time I made a Bakewell tart so the extra time up was at least productive   

Having had no exercise Friday and Saturday, yesterday I loaded him into the pram and took him for a long walk. Baby went to sleep and I reaped the benefits of the exercise with a 4.4 at 05:36 this morning. My lowest score since I started checking.


----------



## RirisR

7.2 for me today nice bright and a windy day here 
Iceland delivery to look forward to, lucky me


----------



## Maca44

adrian1der said:


> Having had no exercise Friday and Saturday, yesterday I loaded him into the pram and took him for a long walk. Baby went to sleep and I reaped the benefits of the exercise with a 4.4 at 05:36 this morning. My lowest score since I started checking.


Time for another baby @adrian1der that will keep levels low


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 this morning which is a nice surprise after a roast dinner that I worked out was almost 38g of carbs yesterday evening.

Hope everyone has a good Monday and a pleasant week.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all.  Have a lovely day.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Birdy said:


> Morning all.  Have a lovely day.


Morning, Jan!  Welcome Birdy- but think I will miss Ditto!

Did I miss something?  New username, new start?  Best wishes, anyway!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 4.3 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hi @Grannylorraine - it's good to see you back posting on this thread.  

Dez


----------



## SueEK

silentsquirrel said:


> Morning, Jan!  Welcome Birdy- but think I will miss Ditto!
> 
> Did I miss something?  New username, new start?  Best wishes, anyway!


That’s just what I was thinking, I would have said’ditto’ but that would have sounded daft. 
@Birdy is this the ‘new you’ xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Birdy said:


> Morning all.  Have a lovely day.



I like the new name x


----------



## Robin

Oh, it is new! Phew! I was wondering if Ditto had changed to @Birdy ages ago and I’d just not noticed!


----------



## eggyg

Birdy said:


> Morning all.  Have a lovely day.


You can change your name and wear a mask but we still know it’s you Jan!   
Did you just fancy a change?


----------



## Stitch147

Evening all, I was at 8.9 this morning when I got up at 5am for work. Only just posting as its been a hectic day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi there everyone 
5.9 - waking
10.0 - bedtime - 9/5/2021


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.2 for me this morning  busy day yesterday had my jab not suffering too badly today . Then it was consultant he was happy. Went for a walk in bright sunshine with the dogs , 20 minutes later sky was black and there was very heavy rain and thunder . O joy got a bit wet . Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 8.3


----------



## Michael12421

@Freddie1966


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 this morning. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.7 from me this morning. My car‘s in for a service this morning. A bit of a pain.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me happy Tuesday


----------



## eggyg

A nice early 5.4.

Going on a road trip with daughter number 1 and three year old granddaughter to a hospital a three hour round trip away! Granddaughter is going for a routine kidney scan, third time lucky after two previous cancellations, and that was after a huge delay due to Covid. It can be done at our local hospital but for some reason they can’t offer it at the moment! It’s a three hour appointment too, pre med, then contrast, then scan. Will be a long day, as I won’t be allowed in the hospital but it’s on the coast so will go for a nice long walk.

Have a great day and congratulations @Freddie1966 on the HS.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today  Levels lovely overnight, just that slight rise as I wake, classic DP


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> A nice early 5.4.
> 
> Going on a road trip with daughter number 1 and three year old granddaughter to a hospital a three hour round trip away! Granddaughter is going for a routine kidney scan, third time lucky after two previous cancellations, and that was after a huge delay due to Covid. It can be done at our local hospital but for some reason they can’t offer it at the moment! It’s a three hour appointment too, pre med, then contrast, then scan. Will be a long day, as I won’t be allowed in the hospital but it’s on the coast so will go for a nice long walk.
> 
> Have a great day and congratulations @Freddie1966 on the HS.


Good luck with everything.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

06:11 BS 7.7 Hmm! JUST a wee bit annoyed in that my phone battery died again in the night, unbeknownst to me, & LR is an hour and a half later than it should be: in these days of up after 4am & in bed around 5pm I’ve shifted the LR doses a bit earlier in stages as I found it hard to stay awake until 6pm for the 2nd dose; had moved it to 4:45am/pm! I had a bit longer lie in too so, I’ll see how long I stay awake for today, may make it to 6pm, & stick the 2nd dose in then if it’s  earlier?  In the 7’s isn’t TOO bad, I suppose, but, it’s broken my consistent run of 6’s!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

LR in as soon as I woke & phone plugged in to charge! Now for NR & some breakfast!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Nearly forgot! 

Congratulations on your House Special @Freddie1966


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Tuesday  7.1 
Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this bright sunny morning. Its a 4.9 from me this morning.

My blood pulse is interestingly on the low side this morning at 56bpm. Normally its about 64.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.0 for me


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, was 5.1 half an hour ago, but I dozed off til the alarm went. Telephone review with the hospital today, allegedly 10.15am. Last one was morning, too, but I was eventually phoned at 7pm!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a House Special in for me..

Now on my summer Levemir dosage of 14 units a day. Nice flatline overnight. So that's sorted until it changes again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   9.7 here...it’s either hypo or hyper here at the mo, ffflleurrrgh.

I’m giving the freshly painted and grouted kitchen cave a quick once over today before the fitters come tomorrow. 

Hope it all goes well today @eggyg.


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the House Specials @Freddie1966  and @khskel!


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 7.4 today as just got food ‘on the go’ yesterday. Trip to the dentist with my grandson wasn’t great, not that we expected it to be. He has MIH (molar incisor hypo mineralisation). He has three sensitive back teeth (adult) which will need to be removed fairly soon and unsure how many of his big teeth will be affected with the brown/yellow marks. Treatment when he is older doesn’t sound very nice, I’m sad about it.
@Freddie1966 and @khskel congrats on your HS.
@Clifton - hope your sister is recovering well x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.9 today.

I hope all goes well today @eggyg .
Excellent HS work @khskel and @Freddie1966

Here’s hoping I avoid more torrential rain & thunderstorms that I was out in yesterday, being on crutches in lightning always adds an element of danger  - it probably doesn’t really make a jot of difference!

Have a safe day out there.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulation to today's HS two @khskel and @Freddie1966


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @khskel and @Freddie1966 on the House Specials.

I was up at 03:05 to make baby a bottle then back to bed until the alarm went off at 05:50 and a 5.1 at 05:55


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Flower said:


> Morning all it’s a 7.9 today.
> 
> I hope all goes well today @eggyg .
> Excellent HS work @khskel and @Freddie1966
> 
> Here’s hoping I avoid more torrential rain & thunderstorms that I was out in yesterday, being on crutches in lightning always adds an element of danger  - it probably doesn’t really make a jot of difference!
> 
> Have a safe day out there.


We took the dogs out yesterday bright sunshine... 10 minutes later very black sky with thunder and rain . Soaked when we got back


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to @khskel and @Freddie1966 for you House Specials. 

4.9 for me this morning, which I didn't deserve after another high carb dinner last night, but it was worth every gram of the 45gs of carbs and I was still under the carb allowance that I allow myself each day, although I prefer to space them out more evenly throughout the day, but as I knew it was a high carb dinner I modified my other meals.  I am guessing it was offset by my best run since starting back at the beginning of April, knocked a minute of off last week's time for the same route, but still slower than before, followed by 40 mins of restorative/wind down yoga before bed.

The sun is shining where I live today, so hoping you all have some sun and have a lovely Tuesday.

Lorraine


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me today but my new Libre sensor shows I dipped into the red twice through the night but I didn't wake up. I did feel groggy when I woke up so it might be correct. I had opted for 5 units of Levemir last night after my mid teen reading yesterday morning with 4units. 

Haven't had any breakfast this morning or any Fiasp for FOTF and ticking along nicely in the 4s so far so basal dose seems to be holding reasonably steady at the moment apart from those 2 overnight red blips.

@Freddie1966 and @khskel Many congratulations on your House Special achievements today.

@Grannylorraine So lovely to see you back posting again and getting great results too. 
Very sad to hear of your losses during the pandemic but wonderful that you are back here now and back to running again. 

I managed a bit of a run yesterday without pulling a calf muscle (kept it on the flat and just walked up the hills) so I am hoping to make it a regular feature again and see if I can reduce my huge current basal insulin needs. Just going to walk today though as muscles are sore from running and riding the last 2 days.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

11.8 - waking - this morning
7.9 - before bed - last night 10/5/2021

Any questions are welcomed


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all.  10.5 @ 6.05 because I got up at 4 for a snack of left over Chilli Con Carne so presume the rice? Also had a mug of Oxo. Have a good Tuesday all.


----------



## HenryBennett

mum2westiesGill said:


> Any questions are welcomed


The question to which there’s no right answer: Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## SB2015

A weird 8.3 this morning.  No idea why and graph just sat around 8 all night.

congratulations @Freddie1966  and @khskel on Hs
I hope the round trips went okay today @eggyg 
I hope that you have not had the downpours that we have had @Flower.

Pilates this morning and gardening this afternoon until the heavens opened.  I kept thinking it would pass.  It didn’t.  I am slightly wet now.


----------



## RirisR

late posting today 7.8 this morning, decided to go to B & Q for
paint need the kitchen doing also bought plants and put those in
after lunch lovely day today


----------



## Inamuddle

A 12 this morning, after a sleepless night. Had a nice walk before lunch. Now it is raining and as I switched on the laptop there was a bright flash and a huge roll of thunder. Its now really grey, blowing a gale and sun is shining thru the rain. What a weird day!


----------



## adrian1der

Inamuddle said:


> sun is shining thru the rain.


Nice rainbow?


----------



## Paresh

Came on Insulin Lantus 23 Aug 20 : reduced blood glucose three-fold. And now came off Insulin Lantus., 20 April 21.

Instead - taking 50 mg sitagliptin daily. That averages blood glucose @ 7.3 mmol/L. Today's reading 7.3 - straight on the mean. 

<< Number bashing is important >>. I have scored 249 morning readings since April 20.

Medicine regime: metformin (4 x 500mg /day) ; sitagliptin 50 mg .


----------



## Bexlee

adrian1der said:


> Congrats to @khskel and @Freddie1966 on the House Specials.
> 
> I was up at 03:05 to make baby a bottle then back to bed until the alarm went off at 05:50 and a 5.1 at 05:55


Have I missed the arrival of a new baby and therefore congratulations or is he a borrowed baby? Have to ask!


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 4.6 for me ...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.0 for me today


Looks like we are the early birds this morning


----------



## goodybags

Thursday morning 6.7 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 6.0  Yay! Back in the 6’s Stayed up until just before 6pm when I stuck in LR so, set the alarm for 05:45 this morning.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Brr! It’s a bit chilly, so far, going to the little girl’s room! Now off to have my version of a fry up for breakfast: beans on toast & a lovely cuppa tea!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me this grey, albeit dry, morning.

Does anyone know if @Clifton is okay?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning...looks like it might be a nice day ahead.

HS here too. 5.2.

Interesting (to me) I changed my 'health checks' (temperature, pulse, oxy, BP) recently to just after eating to see if eating was having any effect. I noticed that my blood pressure seemed rather low. So today (and for a few days) I will record the health data at 'before', 30mins, 60mins and 120 mins 'after' on 2 meals each day. 

It could be nothing, but, without data I would be guessing (and perhaps over worrying). 

What do I consider? Possible diabetes induced postprandial hypotension. Is it serious? Well, it can be but many older people live with it and it can just be mild. There appears to be no real treatment that I can see. Why do I care? My mother died of heart failure so heart weakness may be in the family.

Anyway...

I may go wandering out on the beach later on if it warms up. I hope that my wife will come along. She was very reluctant to leave the house yesterday (as it turned out, quite rightly, as we had a horrendous hail storm at the point where I would have been furthest from home most likely)


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## Gwynn

Michael124*21: *You know that cheered me up and brought a smile to my face. Thank you


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me but an overnight dip into the red again despite eating a late high protein meal... 3 egg omelette and salad and one less unit of Levemir but I really swung the legs yesterday (and got soaked in the process) so hopefully I can do that again today and start shaving more units off my Levemir doses. 

I PMed Clinton a few days ago but not had a reply. Concerned that things are not good with his sister's health situation.


----------



## Stitch147

Moening all, 9.2 for me today.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> I PMed Clinton a few days ago but not had a reply. Concerned that things are not good with his sister's health situation.


That’s what I’ve concluded.


----------



## freesia

goodybags said:


> Thursday morning 6.7


I got really excited when i read Thursday, then i realised it was only Wednesday lol!
Morning all, 8.6 for me. Had a few highs yesterday, maybe caused by second vaccine? Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn congrats on the GS


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Today bring summer on


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  It’s a not great 8.0 for me, oops.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me today. 
Well done @Gwynn on the HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
I have a feeling that 'Clifton' was not all he seemed, @rebrascora and @HenryBennett . There was a post from a completely different account the morning after his post about his sister, and the description in the 'about' on that account made me suspicious. The post was then deleted 10 minutes later and we havent heard from him since.


----------



## EllsBells

Shift over Gwynn  - its a 5.2 for me this morning too!


----------



## Gwynn

Rats, the podium was only big enough for one....


----------



## Michael12421

@EllsBells


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.5 today. Sunny at the mo but going downhill apparently. Haven’t been able to get Misty out for 3 days now, hubby got up early this morning but still no luck hey ho. Supposed to be having a bbq down here on Saturday but again weather not looking good, not sure what to do now. 
@EllsBells and @Gwynn congrats on the HS, if I could get anywhere near an HS I would squeeze myself on that podium with you!!
Have a nice day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @EllsBells on that HS.


----------



## RirisR

7.8 for me this morning still higher than before 2nd injection 
no good fretting over it at least the inflammation has gone
had no supper last night thinking thats what's causing it,
nope,  ahh well keep at it I guess


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to those with HS today.  I woke to 4.7, barely got above 5 all day yesterday, but that will probably change after this evenings meal, which is something my son picked and he goes by what he likes the look of not calories or carbs, but I think it is only fair that he picks 1/2 the weeks meals (if only he would cook 1/2 the weeks meals lol).  It says 60g of carbs which is almost my daily total, but as it has chopped potatoes in it, I will try and remove them from my portion when dishing dinner up and he can have extra if he wants them, so that way reducing my carbs without trying to teak the recipe.

1/2 way through the weeks folks for those like me who do a standard Monday to Friday or are retired.  I know this phrase annoys hubby as he does shift work and today is he day off and next day off is not until Monday.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, eventually! A 5.4 after a lie in.

Was really surprised to see it was 8.35 when I woke, I’d only been up 5 minutes earlier for the loo and it was only 6.50! Ah well, I must have needed it.

 It was a long day yesterday at the hospital. Appointment 9.45, there at 9.25, left at 13.35! We did have a walk down to the marina in between the “sparkles” being injected into Sadie and the nuclear kidney scan. She was so brave throughout it all, especially when a gull pooped on her whilst we were having our sandwiches! She thought that was hilarious. It was just a routine scan to make sure her kidneys were fine after a hospital stay last year with a suspected infection. They never actually diagnosed a UTI or  kidney infection but she was really poorly for 48 hours with a raging temperature. I’m sure all will be well as she’s been fine since. She’ll have a tale to tell at nursery this morning and will be taking in her bravery certificate.

Have a good day all and well done @Gwynn and @EllsBells on your HSs.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. A higher 8.8. Had a proper doozy  of a hypo yesterday morning and ended up having the glucogen shot. Spent the rest of the day dealing with the after effects of that.

Anyway, 8.8. Not feeling much upto eating so should remain stable I think. I'm going to have a super lazy day and catch up with posts later on.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.1 for me.

Right back to the grindstone.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, 7.4 today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

5.6 - waking - this morning
7.2 - bedtime - last night 11/5/2021


----------



## adrian1der

Bexlee said:


> Have I missed the arrival of a new baby and therefore congratulations or is he a borrowed baby? Have to ask!


He's my step daughters. We are looking after him for a bit as she was struggling.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, brilliant sunshine here in Sale, wet underfoot, managed an hour in the garden, feel quite accomplished. Now watching Dr G medical examiner. I am so being good today, this programme puts the wind up me! Agh. 7.5 @ 6.09am


----------



## adrian1der

Gwynn said:


> Rats, the podium was only big enough for one....


Well, you better breath in as I'm joining you as well with a 5.2 at 05:05 this morning.

I weighed in at 13st 12.2lbs which gives me, drum roll please, a BMI of 24.9 - I'm normal!


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Christy

adrian1der said:


> I weighed in at 13st 12.2lbs which gives me, drum roll please, a BMI of 24.9 - I'm normal!


Big drum roll! Well done you, that's some achievement! Just goes to show it can be done with your tasty looking menus


----------



## rebrascora

Congratulations all round this morning. @EllsBells @Gwynn and particularly @adrian1der on your trio of HSs but also that fabulous achievement on hitting a normal BMI especially considering how far you have come and the inspirational meals you cook.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der congratulations on so many levels. Firstly your HS, secondly your weight loss and return to normal BMI range, great for your sense of satisfaction and thirdly and very importantly in helping out your stepdaughter. Having suffered from PND after my first child (hence the 5 years between them) my mum was my lifesaver in helping me. To have a much needed break, physically and mentally is a wonderful gift to have given her. I hope she is feeling better soon xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429

adrian1der said:


> Well, you better breath in as I'm joining you as well with a 5.2 at 05:05 this morning.
> 
> I weighed in at 13st 12.2lbs which gives me, drum roll please, a BMI of 24.9 - I'm normal!


Congratulations


----------



## Michael12421

@Freddie1966


----------



## adrian1der

SueEK said:


> @adrian1der congratulations on so many levels. Firstly your HS, secondly your weight loss and return to normal BMI range, great for your sense of satisfaction and thirdly and very importantly in helping out your stepdaughter. Having suffered from PND after my first child (hence the 5 years between them) my mum was my lifesaver in helping me. To have a much needed break, physically and mentally is a wonderful gift to have given her. I hope she is feeling better soon xx


Thanks @SueEK I had forgotten how hard a seven week old is - I'm knackered!


----------



## SueEK

Thanks @SueEK I had forgotten how hard a seven week old is - I'm knackered!
Sounds like you’re doing a grand job.


----------



## adrian1der

Any know where @ColinUK is? Just realised he hasn't been on for a while.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @EllsBells and @adrian1der and @Gwynn on your HS! A trio!!

Has anyone had much higher levels after having the Pfizer? After the first, my levels were ok but had the second one on Monday and i keep having high spikes into the 13s. I'm having to correct about 3 times a day. The only thing different is the second vaccine


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK where are you? Hope you're ok.


----------



## HenryBennett

freesia said:


> Congrats @EllsBells and @adrian1der and @Gwynn on your HS! A trio!!
> 
> Has anyone had much higher levels after having the Pfizer? After the first, my levels were ok but had the second one on Monday and i keep having high spikes into the 13s. I'm having to correct about 3 times a day. The only thing different is the second vaccine


I was okay after second Pfizer.


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> I was okay after second Pfizer.


I can't think of anything else it could be, unless i'm coming down with something although i feel ok. Meals are the same size/things i've eaten before, doing no more or less exercise, so the only thing i can think of is the vaccine.


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> I can't think of anything else it could be, unless i'm coming down with something although i feel ok. Meals are the same size/things i've eaten before, doing no more or less exercise, so the only thing i can think of is the vaccine.


I think on other threads, the consensus has been that the side effects are worse after the second Pfizer, the other way round from the AZ. Hope your BGs get better soon!


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> I think on other threads, the consensus has been that the side effects are worse after the second Pfizer, the other way round from the AZ. Hope your BGs get better soon!


Thanks @Robin, fingers crossed x


----------



## Bexlee

adrian1der said:


> He's my step daughters. We are looking after him for a bit as she was struggling.


How lovely. Nice to hear. Hope it’s all going well and there is some sleep been had. Nothing like baby cuddles


----------



## Bexlee

rebrascora said:


> 4.7 for me but an overnight dip into the red again despite eating a late high protein meal... 3 egg omelette and salad and one less unit of Levemir but I really swung the legs yesterday (and got soaked in the process) so hopefully I can do that again today and start shaving more units off my Levemir doses.
> 
> I PMed Clinton a few days ago but not had a reply. Concerned that things are not good with his sister's health situation.


I was wondering about @Clifton.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Congrats @EllsBells and @adrian1der and @Gwynn on your HS! A trio!!
> 
> Has anyone had much higher levels after having the Pfizer? After the first, my levels were ok but had the second one on Monday and i keep having high spikes into the 13s. I'm having to correct about 3 times a day. The only thing different is the second vaccine


Let you know next week! After the 1st one I was higher than usual for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jo121

Mine was 5.4


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## HenryBennett

I woke a little early and it’s a 5.7 at 05:40. Looks like a nice day to be in the garden.


----------



## Lanny

06:06 BS 6.7  Aw! Just a smidge bit lower & it would have been all 6’s: 06:06 & 6.6! But, woke up wheezing away & puffing like a steam train when alarm went off so, took 4 puffs each of my two inhalers BEFORE testing so, it’s wee bit higher than it would otherwise be & why I usually always test first before inhaling!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## rebrascora

7.4 for me today and I am very happy with that as I hypoed 7 (yes SEVEN) times yesterday! I knew that huge Levemir dose would cause me problems eventually. Didn't inject any last night and had a pretty steady straight line. No idea how much to inject this morning and I can't afford to get it wrong as I am taking a horse away in the trailer today for a day out..... first outing in well over a year so I am a bit stressed about it, especially as I am using Ian's car which is an automatic and I haven't driven that for over a year, let alone a trailer with a horse in it. I know automatics are easier but I get an itchy left foot.... it doesn't like being idle and I have to concentrate to keep it out of the way! 
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> I know automatics are easier but I get an itchy left foot.... it doesn't like being idle and I have to concentrate to keep it out of the way!


Good luck with everything. My trick was to tuck my left foot away under the seat until I got used to it. I hope the day goes without a hitch.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and its a bright morning here in Lytham, although menacing clouds look set to make things a tad more interesting as the day goes on.

Incredibly another 5.2 this morning. I wonder if I can manage a hat trick tomorrow.

We didn't manage to get out yesterday but today promises .... shopping.


----------



## goodybags

Happy Thursday 6.1 
blood test done yesterday 2nd jab tomorrow (and plenty of work to do in between)

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.2 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose and on the fingertip this morning. 
Well done @Gwynn  on your 2nd HS in a row.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Let you know next week! After the 1st one I was higher than usual for about 2-3 weeks.


Hope its not that long! Feeling drained with the highs.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a whole night in the 14s(!!), have woke to 12.2. Feeling very drained as even with corrections they're not steady, all since the second vaccine. Hope it settles soon though going to be a stressful day today so expecting the alarms to be going off.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Jo121

Mine today was 5.9


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning!  6.2 here. Less basal = better fasting BG - it makes no sense! They should rename this condition - Nonsensicalitis, Wonkybetes, Rollercoasterism...


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> 7.4 for me today and I am very happy with that as I hypoed 7 (yes SEVEN) times yesterday! I knew that huge Levemir dose would cause me problems eventually. Didn't inject any last night and had a pretty steady straight line. No idea how much to inject this morning and I can't afford to get it wrong as I am taking a horse away in the trailer today for a day out..... first outing in well over a year so I am a bit stressed about it, especially as I am using Ian's car which is an automatic and I haven't driven that for over a year, let alone a trailer with a horse in it. I know automatics are easier but I get an itchy left foot.... it doesn't like being idle and I have to concentrate to keep it out of the way!
> Hope everyone has a good day!


I had a day like that once when recovering from a bad cold & I’d put in, still at midnight then, the usual higher dose of LR then, spent the whole day hypoing every few hours because it also happened to be a fasting Cholesterol blood test that morning: BS still quite high when I stuck in the 2nd, still ill higher dose at midday; 2 cumulative doses of WAY too much LR in a row! I got throughly sick of JB’s that day!

I would err on the high side today with all you’ve got going on!

I really hope you get the basal sorted out soon as it’s been troubling you for some time now! Would a pump help?


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. And yesterday's exciting trip out was to the tip, sorry, recycling centre. Today the butcher and paper shop beckon, oh, the anticipation!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.4 for me. Looks a lovely morning, going to put a wash on. Oh, the excitement is killing me! 

Baby Zara ( and mummy) are coming for lunch, Zara brings her own. We haven’t seen them for almost two weeks and if the photos our daughter has been sending us are anything to go by, she has grown! Can’t wait to give her her present from Arran. A handknitted Arran hat. It’ll be a tad big for her but by winter it should be perfect. It’s even got a label telling us who knit it and where they live. It’s gorgeous. Just like her. I’ve added a photo we were sent yesterday, she’s almost 11 weeks old now, that worrying first week, when she was born five weeks early, seems so long again now.

Have a great day. Congratulations again @Gwynn on another HS and belated congratulations @adrian1der for yesterday’s HS. That’s amazing considering you’re up and down all night with a tiny baby! Kudos!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 6.1 for me today. A damp dog walk this morning!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 9.2 for me today. A bit frustrating as I was 6 before bed so had an oat cake...once again I didn’t need it...ah well.

Looks like it’s going to be a damp day here too, so no gardening.
Have a good day everyone, whatever you’re doing,


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 5 for me ... sun is shining


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 7.1

Nice HS work @Gwynn 

Off to the retina clinic today, this one gets me so scared living with sight loss. Deep breath Flower and don’t walk into any trees or street furniture! Today I will be trying out my new waterproof jacket as my old one was letting rain in everywhere. As luck would have it it’s pouring down ready for the outing.

I hope your automatic horse towing journey goes well @rebrascora 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## RirisR

Happy Days a 6.6 for me this morning after what seems like forever
in the 7's after the 2nd jab hope it continues even the drizzle we have this
morning is not wiping the happiness away good day all


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today. Lovely sunny day yesterday not so great today.
Sounds like a few people are having a rough time @rebrascora i hope all goes well today and that you feel much better, travel safely. @Lanny also hope your day improves. @Gwynn congrats on another HS. @eggyg enjoy your day with Zara, time goes so fast with a little one doesn’t it?  @Flower hope your appointment goes well.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

4.6 - waking - this morning
8.7 - bedtime - last night 12/5/2021 - even though bg was over 8mmol I really wanted some supper so had less than 1 round of hovis med white sliced with a bit of chicken liver pate on - 18g carbs


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Late on today busy morning and a run now my knee is making clicking noises like it's full of ball bearings but no pain, think I better give it a rest.


----------



## Inamuddle

Good morning, like @freesia I seem to be waking at 12 every morning since my 2nd jab a week ago. Its really getting me down that the weather is so wet at the moment. I will go for a walk later. We had about 3-4 inches of rain from yesterday afternoon. Hope you have a better day @rebrascora x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry late on parade, despite logging onto work an hour early, only just got time to take a quick break.

4.9 this morning, which I am really pleased about.  Apologies I haven't had time to catch up with all the posts in this thread to day so if you had a HS congratulations, and sending love to those who are struggling.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 6.4 for me today.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon. 6.3 @ 6.59 which I should be pleased with but I think I soared and then plummeted through stupid eating as usual.  Never mind, another day another dollar.


----------



## Lisa66

Dashed out this morning, so only just catching up with posts. Got a call from Sainsbury’s to say I’d forgotten to pick up shopping...got my days muddled this week. Was concerned about what I’d “thrown” in the basket to save the slot...wasn’t too bad as it turned out...extra beers as it turned out, so husband and son happy...however now need to go out later and get rest of things I need.

Zara’s a little cutey @eggyg , I’m sure you’re having a lovely day.

I keep forgetting to say welcome back @Grannylorraine, nice to see you again.

Hope the appointment went well @Flower and that your new waterproof did it’s job.

@rebrascora I hope you've had a good day...I find when I drive my husbands automatic I just have to sit and think for a minute...feet...button not key...button for brake...then I’m ok. I have been known to get out of daughters golf, if I move it and think it looks like the car is moving slightly.....oh yes it is, I’ve forgotten the handbrake ...mine goes on automatically. Anyway, hope all has gone well.

@Spozkins i know what you mean about the weather. I quite like a rainy day every now and then, but I like it to properly rain, at least you can plan...not like today. It’s better than forecast but still not really nice enough to go for walk etc.

Ok, off to the supermarket to get the rest of the shopping


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i hope your outing with the trailer and automatic went ok.
@eggyg, Zara is gorgeous, she's grown so much!
@Inamuddle lets hope both our levels settle soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Pleased to report we got there and back safely and whilst my left foot was tucked away, it snuck out (automatically) a few times as we approached junctions/roundabouts only to be tucked away again. I know if I did it every day it would be a doddle as it does make the ride so much smoother but once in a blue moon, it really stresses me, especially when I am towing a trailer with a horse in as you have to be extra careful not to brake sharply or corner too hard etc. The stress pushed my levels up to 11 this morning and they were steady most of the day until I got back to the car park when they plummeted and I hypoed so was then stuck for best part of an hour before I could drive us home. Hypoed again after getting home despite having 12g slow release carbs on top of hypo treatment. 
It was a glorious day here though and we had a lovely ride and thankfully I recovered from the hypo between school run and rush hour, so we didn't get too caught up in traffic getting home. Will need to look at a further reduction of basal tomorrow and not having any again tonight so I am down from 35units of Levemir 2 days ago to 24 today and will try 22 tomorrow. I have spent the last 2 months building up to this level from 16 and now at last it is going back down again. Can't say I am not relieved but the number of hypos is worrying and inconvenient.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora you seem to have been on a permanent roller coaster these last couple of months, I do hope that at last things will settle. Glad to hear you got through today alright, albeit a few hiccups xx


----------



## HenryBennett

@rebrascora notwithstanding a few tribulations the seemed to go well


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.7


----------



## goodybags

Hello Friday 5.4 this morning 
think that’s the  first under 6 I’ve seen on wake up since I stared eating bread again
Looking forward to the weekend so much 

BUT still it’s not here yet it’s only Friday work to do first 

thinking to myself I cant believe what we’ve been though the last year 
don't worry I won’t bore you all with the detail..

Take Care & Have a Great Day Everybody !


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 from me at my usual time of 06:00. It’s overcast and very grey out there.


----------



## Gwynn

Hi, I think a gold star must surely be in order this morning.

5.2 AGAIN. Yessss!!!!

That makes three in a row

I wonder if my BG machine is broken 

I have done my first 2 days of personal postprandial hypotension tests and the biggest systolic difference is 14. So no real problem there. I felt I had to check because I saw a really off BP reading the other day. Not that anything could have been done if things had been out of kilter.

My grand daughter is coming to stay today whilst her mother and father put up a greenhouse on their allotment (assuming the weather is ok). She is delightful, careful, thoughtful. I am impressed with her speech and reasoning progress. Some of the words she uses are quite advanced like 'either'. She is only 2.5 years old. Seems to like the drums (my wifes forte) but not so much the keyboard (my forte). Drawing and colouring is random as I would expect. She loves books, not that she can read anything yet. Her concentration is erratic at times but then there is so much for her to do here. Her application programming skills are completely hopeless  mind you some might say mine are!!!!

Have a great day. I expect to be exhausted by the end of mine.

Might go to the beach. We have a bucket and spade at the ready...


----------



## goodybags

well done @Gwynn thats amazing 
although... I’m going to throw in my scepticism here 
and doubt maybe either the machine or your eyes are misleading you...haha 

is a hat trick of house specials some kind of record on here I wonder ?


----------



## Maca44

4.0 Thank god (If there is one) it's Friday have had a really bad week at work so looking for a change.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## HenryBennett

@Gwynn have a great day.


----------



## rebrascora

9.6 for me this morning but according to Libre I have been steady in the 7s all night up until the last hour so I will happily take that. I can work on lowering it once things are a bit more stable in general and I'm not having so many daytime hypos. Off to feed and muck out and then go for a yomp to help bring it down.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 9.7 for me today. My arm is absolutely killing me after my 2nd vaccine yesterday, no other side effects. Its gonna make work interesting today!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn  on the HS Hat Trick
4.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Morning all, 9.7 for me today. My arm is absolutely killing me after my 2nd vaccine yesterday, no other side effects. Its gonna make work interesting today!


Morning @Stitch147 
Sorry that you have a sore arm, but glad that is the only side effect you are experiencing.
I found keeping my arm moving helped to ease it, so perhaps work will help!!
Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Oops I forgot this @Gwynn


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning and overnight, after changing the active time for my insulin.  Resisting the temptation to change it back to get the 5.5s again, but I will wait a week after any change to see what is what.

Congrats on HS hat trick @Gwynn 
Nearly there @freesia and @Bexlee .

@rebrascora I went out and needed the car, and realised that although we have had it for a year I hadn’t driven it.  I didn’t even know how to start it (I was looking for a keyhole, and didn’t spot the Stop Start button) . However it is lovely using an automatic now that I have got used to it.  The left foot still wants to get involved now and then, and at traffic lights the other day I changed from Drive to N when I wanted to pull away.  Old habits !!

Friends coming for breakfast in the garden this morning.  We have a big umberella and blankets!!
Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.2. Another day of correcting yesterday, breakfast, mid morning, mid afternoon, after tea then in the middle of the night. Exhausting! I've now upped the basal as well. Hope it settles down soon. So glad its Friday, i'm really struggling.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

It’s action stations here. Welsh Water have fixed the stop cock, the new kitchen’s taking shape, and it’s double Welsh for me today - book club then Welsh class. 

Ow, ouch, ow...hope your arm doesn’t give you too many problems at work @Stitch147. The second jabs are happening every Tuesday in my little seaside town. I happened to walk past the queue the other morning and, judging the age of the queue, it looks like they’re still jabbing group four/five. We’ll get there...eventually!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Trip to the vampires this morning for two lots of samples. Routine for haematology and  a
bonus set for an upcoming colonoscopy. That's something to look forward to LOL

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, another grey morning. At least the runner beans are being watered in.
Glad you survived your trip, @rebrascora, both the riding and the towing. I’m so glad my daughter never wanted to compete, or do pony club or things like that, my worst nightmare would be towing a horsebox.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all. 

A 5.2 here but not really feeling it. More of a "meh" day, today.

I hope everybody else is feeling better though.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks on a rather dull day. All the sixes 6.6. Yesterday was lovely initially but had rain all afternoon resulting in a torrential downpour. At least the garden didn’t need watered!

Not doing much today, thank goodness, feel like I’ve had a really busy week with one thing and another so looking forward to doing absolutely nothing, unless I want to.

Congratulations @Gwynn on your hat trick of HSs and enjoy your day with your granddaughter, she’s sounds fun.

@rebrascora we’ve had an automatic car for almost four years, never had one before. At first I thought, this isn’t real driving, but I soon got used to it and it’s great. On Monday I went to Aldi for the big shop, I hadn’t driven for a few weeks, and I tried to change gear!  Glad you managed it, and whilst pulling a horse box. Absolutely no chance I could do that!

TGIF to the workers and have a great day to the rest of us!


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A 5.2 here but not really feeling it. More of a "meh" day, today.
> 
> I hope everybody else is feeling better though.


Congratulations on your HS. Hopefully the “meh” feeling will go away soon.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 9.0 after a rubbish hypo/hypertastic day yesterday.

Excellent gold star HS work @Gwynn , hope you feel better @Spozkins - nice HS.

My new waterproof passed its test on my top half but my plaster cast & rest of me was soaked after non stop rain on the way home from the retina clinic. I need a waterproof onesie with flared legs for my cast!

Have a good day out there.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> It’s action stations here. Welsh Water have fixed the stop cock, the new kitchen’s taking shape


Looking forward to seeing the photos


----------



## Michael12421

@Spozkins


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> I need a waterproof onesie with flared legs for my cast!


Why is that the toddlers get the sensible gear.  Onesies and jolly wellies.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Spozkins on the House Special


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.0 for me.
Grey day here too, although it’s supposed to brighten up, so fingers crossed.
I’m with you on the feeling a bit “meh” @Spozkins ...I’ve felt like that a bit all week...so roll on next week. Nice to get a 5.2

@Flower I’ll get my sewing machine out and see what I can do...I do like a challenge...hope you didn’t take long to dry out.

@freesia I hope you have a better day today, that does sound completely exhausting.

@Gwynn well done on your hat trick...I think you get to keep your meter and display it in a glass dome now  

Let’s see what today brings...some tidying up at some point as my daughter and boyfriend are coming home to stay for a few days on Monday, so super excited about that, but my son is going back to Canada on Tuesday so super sad about that. Its been lovely having him home for so long so can’t really moan,

Have a good day everyone.x


----------



## SueEK

Congrats to @Spozkins and especially to @Gwynn on their HS’s.  Hope all those having a tough time, and there seems to be a few again, find that their situations improve.
6.8 again for me today. At last met our new ‘friends’ yesterday for a cup of tea and was presented with a huge plate of cakes. I gave in by having one finger tea biscuit. They have a beautiful caravan on the lagoon, so calming watching the birds and the swans and cygnets. 
Weather not good and looks like our bbq tomorrow for my big birthday is going to be a wash out. We are going to do it anyway. I had wanted to ignore my birthday but my family won’t let me so let’s just go for it.
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. I just realised that although I had typed a message yesterday I was so tired I forgot to press send....lacking a few zzzzzzzzzzzzzz currently   

A 5.4 at 05:27 yesterday and a 4.9 at 05:28 today

Congratulations to @Spozkins and especially to @Gwynn on the HSs. Three in a row is amazing!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:15am - 8.4 - waking - this morning
22:56pm - 7.9 - bedtime - last night 13/5/2021 - was hungry so had 1 bag of roysters crisps 12g carbs, 1 2 finger kit kat 13g carbs & 4 of hubbys small breaded mushrooms not sure about carbs


----------



## RirisR

7.1 for me this am not too bad a dump of glucose went to bed at 6.8
all in the sixes yesterday so happy with that not a nice day here
really dark and looking like heavy rain.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5 for me today, despite being up since 6am I have only just managed to find the time to log on and update.

Have a good Friday all.


----------



## Lanny

A bit under the weather again so, be prepared for a shocking number 1st time I woke 05:51 BS 15.0!  I can tell you I was STARTLED by that! Still very sleepy, no wonder as I know now I always am when high, Stuck in 80 units of LR, didn’t want to go gung ho blindly until I knew what’s what, & decided to bung in 20 units NR for correction, 2 units per mmol I want to go down so soon after waking, BUT, there were only 15 left in the pen! Was sleepy, grumpy & wanted to get back to sleep so, decided that’ll do & give me a starting point when I wake again. Took my inhalers & went back to sleep pretty quickly!

2nd time I woke 11:24 BS 9.5! Still high but, better! Stuck in a conservative increase of NR, 38 units, & cooked 3 eggs scrambled with mushrooms, cheese & mixed herbs: didn’t EVEN attempt an omelette; decided to go the much less hassle route of scrambling straight off the bat!  Had that with plain Evian & took my pills! Still feel a bit lethargic but, at least no longer grumpy!

Just got a call from my sister who’s decided to visit me & about to buy fish & chips at our award winning local chippy & I picked up the phone & pressed the green button & it slipped out of my hand so, I’d shouted hello & said I dropped the phone before scrambling on the floor for it!  She’ll be here any minute & will go to the conservatory via the outer door & play the piano: I never go in there & gave her the outer conservatory keys some time ago so it’s socially distanced & we don’t meet; just see each other when she draws up in the front drive in her car! She’s come a few times like that to play the piano during this pandemic!

A Very G’day Mates to you all!


----------



## Lanny

Well!  It’s one of THOSE nerve frazzling days! Just started feel light headed at 1 hour 29 minutes after breakfast, tested 13:15 BS 5.6! That was fast! Had a precautionary 1 JB, a fast rate of descent, & munching when my sister arrived unnoticed by me, usually hear her car, ringing the doorbell! I explained I’m just going hypo & had a JB & will munch a biscuit in 5/10 minutes! She & BIL had their fish & chips at the duck pond, what we call the botanical gardens, before coming here! Just gone back in as she’s going to the conservatory & munched 1.5 oatcakes!

Obviously, reading back the above post AND my clumsiness earlier, I wasn’t as clear headed as I thought & forgot that I had a virtually zero carbs breakfast that doesn’t need anywhere near the amount of NR I gave it: only a tiny rise after about 3/4 hours if BS is in target range & don’t bolus at all for; only a bit of NR,  going by the meter, if higher than target range to start with! My instinct was to have eggs when I woke earlier on 9.5 but, forgot about the rest of it! 

I’ll still need to keep an eye on my BS & keep testing until active NR is over!  Then, I’ll see where I’m at before deciding on evening LR dose later? May err on the cautious side & go back down to 78 until I have a clearer picture?


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.9 for me ... been in bed today with thumping headache. Hoping to get up and take puppies out soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 6.8 today.


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn and @Spozkins congratulations on your HS, well done with the trio @Gwynn.
@SueEK make sure you have a good birthday celebration whatever the weather it will be lovely.
@Freddie1966 i hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.7 @ 7.45am higher than I was expecting as I was good yesterday. Felt quite annoyed.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 again mad afternoon/evening on the road Friday so BS dropped into the 3's again.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning woke up to 7.1 today 
had my second Coronavirus vaccine yesterday


----------



## Gwynn

I would love to say I have another 5.2 but I can't sadly..... 5.7 here this morning. Might be because I had a shortish delay before taking the BG reading this morning or was it the exertions of yesterday.

Yesterday was really good. My grand daughter, no, WE had a great time at the beach. Sand castles and icecream, although she was more interested in destroying the sand castles. No tantrums at all but a little bit of stubbornness over her tea later on. All in all it was a very good day. My wife was really good with it all too and enjoyed herself. I was totally exhausted by the end of the day. My eating did go a bit astray by the end of it all too.

This morning, out to get some food before the rain sets in.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.2 for me today.

Sounds like a great day @Gwynn ...sandcastles and ice creams...lovely

Frustrating day of sunshine and showers forecast for here...I wonder how long before husbands cricket match is called off...again.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 10.2 for me today. Weekend off and the weather is rubbish.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1for me this morning.   
It's dull and drizzly outside, so Roger Black for me.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Roger Black? @MeeTooTeeTwo .

Morning folks.  5.1 here.

Well, I don’t want to jinx the kitchen  but Dave the Fitter’s making excellent progress. Bloden (the dog) has fallen in love with him - it’s mutual, so I’m going to have make sure they don’t elope...well, not until the kitchen’s finished anyway.


----------



## SueEK

8.1 on one finger, 7.1 on another, I’ll take the 7.1 thanks. Weather is rubbish, won’t even bother putting the gazebo up, the bbq will have to be indoors, not ideal but c’est la vie. Well officially 60 now, this one I don’t like. No card yet from hubby, reckon he forgot!!
Anyhow have a good day all xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Phone already going mental due to technical rehearsal for a project . Fingers crossed, I wrote the plan.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Roger Black? @MeeTooTeeTwo .
> 
> Morning folks.  5.1 here.
> 
> Well, I don’t want to jinx the kitchen  but Dave the Fitter’s making excellent progress. Bloden (the dog) has fallen in love with him - it’s mutual, so I’m going to have make sure they don’t elope...well, not until the kitchen’s finished anyway.


https://crosstraineradvice.co.uk/roger-black-cross-trainer-review/


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning after a 1.5 unit correction through the night and 2 units of Levemir before I went to bed to cover the protein in my late supper (black pudding, eggs and mushrooms... yum!)

@SueEK Many Happy Returns! Hope you have a fab birthday despite the weather. Spending time with people you love is a privilege that we have all come to appreciate so much more since lockdown, so make the most of your birthday party. Hope your husband surprises you with something special a little later.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me this morning, got an exciting day of housework while the menfolk are out at work.  

Hope everyone has a great day despite the weather being against us.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 on the dot here.
Happy birthday @SueEK!


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone . I’ve pinched a HS from @Gwynn. 5.2. 

Really pleased, and surprised, as I made a daft mistake last night. Couldn’t understand why I was only 5.1 at bedtime. Checked my Echo pen to see my insulin dose. 4 units. Realised what I’d done. I’d had four half Jersey potatoes with my duck breast, cabbage and carrots. So of course I bolused four units! What a numpty! New potatoes hardly raise my BGs at the best of times, don’t know what I was thinking, obviously nothing! Anyhoo, a hard boiled egg and a trusty McVitie’s ginger nut did  the trick. It’s easy done isn’t it? Or is it just me?
Mr Eggy getting his second jab this morning,  should have been last week but we were away, so pleased they were holding another Pfizer clinic today, as it was nearing the 12 weeks mark since his first. I’m getting my hair cut which I’m looking forward to.

Have a great day @SueEK. I bet hubby hasn’t forgotten.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me this morning, got an exciting day of housework while the menfolk are out at work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day despite the weather being against us.


Congratulations Lorraine.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to @eggyg & @Grannylorraine on the Specials. 
And many happy returns @SueEK


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Looks like COVID vaccine has kicked in. Sugars all over the place 6.4 for me


----------



## SueEK

Another 2 HS’s congrats to @Grannylorraine and @eggyg x


----------



## HenryBennett

A very late check in for me. 4.9 at 08:15 for me. Very late to bed last night. Discussing 40+ years of marriage over a few glasses of white wine whilst watching/listening to music videos on our new TV.

Yes, I bought a new 4K TV yesterday. The old one was over 7 years old and only semi-smart. This Sony is ******g smart! I spent a lot of time yesterday installing and setting it up.

Anyway:
Head thick
Brain dumb
Inspiration won’t come


----------



## Lanny

07:44 BS 6.4  Phew! WHAT a day yesterday was! It took 2 & a third oatcakes in the end to get me to, first of all, stop dropping as I kept testing every 30 minutes: got down to 5.4 at 2 hours & had another chunk of oatcake; finally the biscuits took effect at 2 & half hours after NR with 8.5 & I was relieved! After 4 hours it was 7.2 & kept dropping steadily for the next 3 hours to 7.2, 6.7 & 5.5. At which point I finally ate again, JB & oatcakes had stuffed me up, to stop it dropping further. That told me the slight increase of +2 LR wasn’t needed as my BS continued to drop after active NR so, back down to normal 78 units just before 6pm after the BS 5.5 at 17:52. I felt totally wiped out the whole day & only ate twice!

I’m still feeling a bit off this morning & after last night’s couple of NR corrections needed after 6pm I didn’t go to bed until after 1am when BS was at 7.9 with about 1 hour 20 minutes left of active NR! I’m still a bit ill as my voice was JUST starting to go a bit hoarse but, I’ve decided to go the slower, more steady route today of increasing NR first before I think of increasing LR again: brings to mind the advice of my DSN that if guessing what I need when ill it’s safer to just change the NR dose!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ll see what today brings & hopefully won’t be too ill for too long?


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Took me SO long to post!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations to @Grannylorraine & @eggyg on your House Specials!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I've woke to a 7.9 today. Only needed 3 corrections yesterday instead of the 4 i've needed since the 2nd vaccine and i've slept over 8 hours without waking. Could this be the turning point for levels coming back down i wonder? I really hope so, its draining.

A day of cleaning, vaccuuming, ironing for me, unless i can fit in a short walk between the showers.

Congratulations to @Grannylorraine and @eggyg on the HS
@SueEK Happy Birthday! Have a lovely day whatever the weather.
The rest of you all...have a great Saturday.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, pleased to report a 5.4 and the good news of being booked onto a face to face DAFNE course in 2 weeks, finally. 

Levels have been a bit up and down lately so think my new hba1c is going to reflect that. Really struggling with my post meal spike, especially in the evening. I'm giving myself 30+minutes before eating and I know my carb counting for the most part is okay but still I'm going up into the high double digits before coming back and settling once in range again. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> Weather is rubbish, won’t even bother putting the gazebo up, the bbq will have to be indoors, not ideal but c’est la vie.


Wont that make the house Smokey make sure you open the windows


----------



## Deleted member 25429

SueEK said:


> 8.1 on one finger, 7.1 on another, I’ll take the 7.1 thanks. Weather is rubbish, won’t even bother putting the gazebo up, the bbq will have to be indoors, not ideal but c’est la vie. Well officially 60 now, this one I don’t like. No card yet from hubby, reckon he forgot!!
> Anyhow have a good day all xx


Happy birthday x


----------



## Spozkins

Have a fab day @SueEK  very glad it's come at a time when you are able to see the people you love. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Michael12421

@Grannylorraine and @eggyg


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> Wont that make the house Smokey make sure you open the windows


No worries, just using the large George Foreman and the oven


----------



## Lanny

I AM dozy this morning! 

I do apologise for noticing so late it’s your Birthday @SueEK  Wishing you a very happy day with your loved ones at your BBQ, albeit indoors! Happy Birthday & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Ditto

Happy birthday Sue  Have a wonderful birthday and enjoy the bbq. 

7.3 for me.


----------



## RirisR

6.2 for me this morning Happy Birthday Sue have  a good one


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> Morning, pleased to report a 5.4 and the good news of being booked onto a face to face DAFNE course in 2 weeks, finally.
> 
> Levels have been a bit up and down lately so think my new hba1c is going to reflect that. Really struggling with my post meal spike, especially in the evening. I'm giving myself 30+minutes before eating and I know my carb counting for the most part is okay but still I'm going up into the high double digits before coming back and settling once in range again. It's driving me crazy.


Enjoy your DAFNE, mine was great. Over five days, me and three fellas! Learnt loads.


----------



## Gwynn

Wishing you a very happy birthday Sue.


----------



## rebrascora

@Spozkins Delighted to hear you got a face to face DAFNE. I really enjoyed mine too even if I don't "eat normally" ie low carb. I am so pleased I wasn't put off by the title as it is so much more than just about "Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating" but about keeping yourself safe in a whole variety of situations as well as mixing with other Type 1s and understanding different approaches and learning to solve problems for other people, so you get a broader understanding of diabetes in general rather than just how it affects you at the moment.... as we all know that can change 2 months/years/decades down the line. 
It really is a fantastic course and the educators are brilliant.... so open and non-judgmental. They are just interested in giving *you* the knowledge to keep* you *safer and their training is very rigorous in order to promote that non-judgmental approach. Hope you get as much out of it as I did. 
Is your course going to be a straight week or one day a week for 5 weeks?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone 

7:17am - 4.6 - waking - this morning
22:19pm - 4.9 - bedtime - last night 14/5/2021 - no supper last night


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m still pratting around with the new TV
I knew that if I upgraded my soundbar I’d need a new TV - and I also knew that if I upgraded my TV I’d need a new soundbar! However, I’ve resigned myself to still using two remotes and the soundbar can wait.

I still don’t understand that a few glasses of wine, late night, oversleeping can lead to a 4.9 this morning. I’m rarely out of the 5’s.


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> I’m still don’t understand that a few glasses of wine, late night, oversleeping can lead to a 4.9 this morning. I’m rarely out of the 5’s.


I’m always lower the next morning after a couple of glasses of wine the night before, it kills my Dawn phenomenon. It’s curious, because my DSN told me for every unit of alcohol consumed, the liver takes an hour to break it down, and during that time will not release the usual amount of glucose. So far so good. But why doesn’t it do it earlier in the night? Wine between 6pm and 8pm, for me, it’s always the 4am -7am slot that sees the drop, not earlier on.


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> But why doesn’t it do it earlier in the night? Wine between 6pm and 8pm, for me


We took part with friends, all online, in a quiz that started at 21:00. That’s when the first glass was poured. It was around 01:30 when we went to bed and I woke at 08:00, rather than the usual 05:50. Strange.


----------



## Bexlee

4.5 this morning.
Hoping for a good day. Struggling a little with all things at the moment.
Hope everyone has a good rest of the day.


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> @Spozkins Delighted to hear you got a face to face DAFNE. I really enjoyed mine too even if I don't "eat normally" ie low carb. I am so pleased I wasn't put off by the title as it is so much more than just about "Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating" but about keeping yourself safe in a whole variety of situations as well as mixing with other Type 1s and understanding different approaches and learning to solve problems for other people, so you get a broader understanding of diabetes in general rather than just how it affects you at the moment.... as we all know that can change 2 months/years/decades down the line.
> It really is a fantastic course and the educators are brilliant.... so open and non-judgmental. They are just interested in giving *you* the knowledge to keep* you *safer and their training is very rigorous in order to promote that non-judgmental approach. Hope you get as much out of it as I did.
> Is your course going to be a straight week or one day a week for 5 weeks?



It's the 5 days. I was booked in last March so did a couple of days but COVID had other plans. I feel fairly confident in things like carb counting but there are a lot of things like illness and fitness that can factor into diabetes which I think I could use the help with  I never really got a diagnosis myself, so it'll be a bit like that really (without all of the feelings I'm sure!) The time I spent in March proved invaluable to me though and I did keep my workbook which has helped this year. 

And as you and @eggyg  say it's so nice to speak to other diabetics. How often do we meet other t1s  in person?


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning.  Back in range after a couple of high days.
Dislodged my cannula this morning and wondered why levels were in the rise!
sorted and a bit of wobbly few hours but settled now 

Congratulations to @Grannylorraine & @eggyg on your House Specials
I hope your birthday continues to be fun @SueEK 

Windy wet day so spent the day sewing a pinafore for a first birthday, all in offcuts of Liberty fabrics from earlier projects.  Very happy with outcome.


----------



## SB2015

another one to make for a two year old.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 17015
> another one to make for a two year old.


Very pretty


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.6. Did not eat anything at all yesterday because of an upset stomach


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me at 06:15. It’s overcast and wet this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. It's stopped raining!!! Yesss.

5.3 this morning. So close.

Nothing planned for today except for an M&S eclair mid afternoon. Yessss. A treat. My weight wobbles around 59.5Kg. So it's ok to have treats every so often. And the eclairs do not affect my BG at all as far as I can see.

We have volunteered to take my daughters dog for a couple of days next week whilst she and her partner and daughter go on a short camping holiday. Ahhh, holidays, I remember those. The last one I had was about 15 years ago. Still, hopefully the weather will be a bit better for them (and for us here looking after and walking their dog). Camping in the rain can be a bit daunting and cold so I hope it lets up next week.

I spoke too soon. It's just started raining again !!! ☹


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My turn this morning. Yessssss! A very good-looking 5.2  

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.1 here.

Hopefully the rain’ll give me enough of a window to get some weeding done - this year’s garden nemesis is dandelions. They’re everywhere. I like a bit more variety in my garden. And the beans need some loving - it’s been so windy lately, they haven’t attached to their canes and are blowing around like Frank Bough’s comb over in a gale, eek.

A Sunday HS @MeeTooTeeTwo - nice work.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1 this morning 
Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Ralph-YK

6.4
This time around today is first time they've done a first thing in the morning


----------



## Spozkins

15.  Went to bed at 5.3 and woke at 15, which seems to be the average glucose this week. Extra insulin is just making me hypo so I think I'm just going to fast today and do as little damage is possible.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 3.5,  I’ll get the hang of this diabetes thing soon it’s just around the corner....

Nice HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Wardrobe sorting out today, I cannot wait for stuff from 15 years ago to fall on my head when I open the doors! 

Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Might have to log onto the work laptop to see what carnage awaits.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining Gwynn on the so near yet not quite there 5.3 step.

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on HS

Admiring your handy work @SB2015, although I have a sewing machine it never used for anything other than repairs, your work is beautiful.

Have a nice Sunday everyone, I am about to do my morning Yoga, dust the house, I ran out of steam yesterday before I did the dusting.

Lorraine


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.1 for me today...bit low for my liking,  hey ho.

Well done in the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 
I hope you’re feeling better today @Michael12421 
Beautiful pinafore @SB2015 ...sadly dressmaking skills passed me by and went from my mum to my daughter.
Very frustrating @Spozkins , I hope things settle for you.
We’re sure to get the hang of this malarkey soon @Flower ..perfect weather for a sort out though.

The garden has now had enough rain, thank you very much...I really want to get out there, so much to do.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a 7.2 today which is t bad I suppose after a hot dog, burger and some strawberry flan yesterday. All went well, weather very on and off but grandchildren managed to do archery and then Segway in the dry. Got the dog out as well woohoo. All had to be indoors so could t socially  distance but did have doors and windows open etc etc. Hubby had forgotten a card but he had arranged for flowers to be sent to my daughters for her to bring with her. Thanks for your birthday wishes xx
@MeeTooTeeTwo well done on your HS.
@Michael12421 hope your levels have come up and you are feeling better x
Have a lovely day whatever the weather xx


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Hadn’t one of those for ages. Could be something to do with the Indian takeaway we had last night.  Extremely hard to bolus for, especially as I was only 4.2 before eating. Decided to split bolus and have a correction at bedtime ( this is very scary for me). A massive 12.3 at bedtime, popped in 1.5 units of NR to reduce me by 4.5. Then panicked and had a biscuit!

Nothing planned today after yesterday’s busy day. Just a bit of pottering around the house.

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS. @Michael12421 I’ve “ liked” your post but I don’t like it. Hope you feel better today and manage to eat something. Take care. @Spozkins hope today is a better day for you.

Have a sunny Sunday, if you can, we won’t here unfortunately. Damp!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, got wet at riding yesterday, today I’m going to watch and photograph daughter doing a cross country training session (on horseback, for the avoidance of doubt) and will probably get wet again.
Hope you feel better today, @Michael12421 .


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> blowing around like Frank Bough’s comb over in a gale, eek


Now, that takes me back, lmao.


----------



## RirisR

6.8  for me today suns just come out so hope it lasts have a nice
Sunday all


----------



## freesia

Morning. Went to bed on a 6 with no corrections yesterday, i wad woken at 5.15 this morning with as 12.7! I spoke too soon about the correction, needed 2u. Woke not long ago to a 5.6. Feeling very sluggish with all the waking at night for weeks now.

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo. Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today. Currently at the opticians for my annual eye test.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me this morning but only because I woke an hour and a half earlier on 8.5 and jabbed in a 2 unit correction for DP and then nodded back off.  Had a lovely steady straight line in the 7s through most of the night though after a late Chinese takeaway (jabbed 3 units of Fiasp just before eating) at 9.30pm and no evening Levemir, which is why I was so bold with the 2 unit morning correction because no active Levemir on board. 
It is impressive how you learn to take so many factors into consideration even in just 5 mins of groggy waking consciousness, inject insulin and then drop off to sleep again. 
Really pleased at how well I have the Chinese takeaway figured out now, provided I have someone to share with and I stick to low carb.

@Grannylorraine and @eggyg Many congratulations to you both on your House Specials yesterday and to @MeeTooTeeTwo today.

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better today. Please take care and make sure to drink plenty of fluids even if you can't eat.

@freesia Really hope this rough spell passes soon for you. Think I am coming into calmer BG waters at last so hopefully you will not be far behind me.

@Spozkins Can't believe you had 2 HSs and now things are so haywire. Hope your levels calm down soon too. It's awful being on that rollercoaster. 

Now that animals are all sorted for the morning I am off to cook myself a whopper of an omelette (overrun with eggs here at the moment) with salad and then out for a walk/yomp. Intermittent rain here but not desperately cold, so don't care if I get wet.


----------



## Teaforme

7.2 waking average this week. But well within normal parameters during the rest of the day. I even tried something sweet and sugary this week - half a jam doughnut - and my blood sugar levels were back to normal within 2 hours. So it looks like I may be able to have an occasional ice cream this summer after all.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning AWOL for a week due to second AZ jab, knocked me for six. As with the last one went into hypo land
but couldn`t get out of it, spent 3 days in bed couldn`t get above 4.0 and usually in the late 2`s, slowly got better and
today ready to go out although still having a few hypos including this morning. 5.1 today happily although 3.2 10 minutes
ago.

Congratulations on HS Dez aka @MeeTooTeeTwo. 

Great to see you back @Grannylorraine after all you`ve been through

I`m with @eggyg @Michael12421, like but no like.

Take care stay safe folks, as Brucie used to say your all my favorites.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 5.1 for me this morning but only because I woke an hour and a half earlier on 8.5 and jabbed in a 2 unit correction for DP and then nodded back off.  Had a lovely steady straight line in the 7s through most of the night though after a late Chinese takeaway (jabbed 3 units of Fiasp just before eating) at 9.30pm and no evening Levemir, which is why I was so bold with the 2 unit morning correction because no active Levemir on board.
> It is impressive how you learn to take so many factors into consideration even in just 5 mins of groggy waking consciousness, inject insulin and then drop off to sleep again.
> Really pleased at how well I have the Chinese takeaway figured out now, provided I have someone to share with and I stick to low carb.
> 
> @Grannylorraine and @eggyg Many congratulations to you both on your House Specials yesterday and to @MeeTooTeeTwo today.
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better today. Please take care and make sure to drink plenty of fluids even if you can't eat.
> 
> @freesia Really hope this rough spell passes soon for you. Think I am coming into calmer BG waters at last so hopefully you will not be far behind me.
> 
> @Spozkins Can't believe you had 2 HSs and now things are so haywire. Hope your levels calm down soon too. It's awful being on that rollercoaster.
> 
> Now that animals are all sorted for the morning I am off to cook myself a whopper of an omelette (overrun with eggs here at the moment) with salad and then out for a walk/yomp. Intermittent rain here but not desperately cold, so don't care if I get wet.


Daughter overrun with eggs too! She gave me three dozen last week. Slowly ploughing through them. Two for breakfast. Quiche for tomorrow’s tea. I use about eight. Brownies, four needed. I’ll probably be getting more later this week too!


----------



## eggyg

KARNAK said:


> Good morning AWOL for a week due to second AZ jab, knocked me for six. As with the last one went into hypo land
> but couldn`t get out of it, spent 3 days in bed couldn`t get above 4.0 and usually in the late 2`s, slowly got better and
> today ready to go out although still having a few hypos including this morning. 5.1 today happily although 3.2 10 minutes
> ago.
> 
> Congratulations on HS Dez aka @MeeTooTeeTwo.
> 
> Great to see you back @Grannylorraine after all you`ve been through
> 
> I`m with @eggyg @Michael12421, like but no like.
> 
> Take care stay safe folks, as Brucie used to say your all my favorites.


Nice to see you back Ted. I was starting to get worried. I’d unrolled the cotton wool all ready for a drive down to Devon in the Jag!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. I'm jealous of all the eggs! Have run out and will have to nip over the road for a box. I can't live sans eggs. 7.7 @ 7.44 today. 



A nice butterfly I saw this week. The blue mopbucket is what I keep my tools in.


----------



## Maca44

4.8 am late on a very busy day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 17015
> another one to make for a two year old.


That's beautiful! Do you make to order?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SueEK said:


> Morning all, a 7.2 today which is t bad I suppose after a hot dog, burger and some strawberry flan yesterday. All went well, weather very on and off but grandchildren managed to do archery and then Segway in the dry. Got the dog out as well woohoo. All had to be indoors so could t socially  distance but did have doors and windows open etc etc. Hubby had forgotten a card but he had arranged for flowers to be sent to my daughters for her to bring with her. Thanks for your birthday wishes xx
> @MeeTooTeeTwo well done on your HS.
> @Michael12421 hope your levels have come up and you are feeling better x
> Have a lovely day whatever the weather xx
> View attachment 17018



Many happy returns for yesterday Sue x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

4.9 for me today.


----------



## Bexlee

A 4.7 at 7.30. I slept midnight to 7.30 without waking up at all - unheard of. Fee very on edge today. Not sure why. Looking forward to 1/2 term in 2 weeks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.2 for me. Very tired, had a bad night, eyes feeling very dry and gritty. Back to work but leaving a bit early as have ECG today. 
@Michael12421 good to see a better number today x
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lanny

05:13 BS 5.3 & very relieved to have a decent figure after a day of highs yesterday! Still a bit unwell but, improving a bit! Woke after 11am yesterday in the 11’s & battling highs with NR only & was in the 15’s & 16’s after eating breakfast & lunch but, dinner was much better as I finally got what NR I needed right: 38 units NR all 3 meals & kept both doses of LR the same as usual, 78 units; figured I’d keep the same dose as the day goes on instead of decreasing it as I normally would as resistance decreases & hoped that eventually it’ll be enough! Coughed quite a lot yesterday, blood pressure was high with a constant pounding in my ears & was in bed all day but, managed to cook although, that wiped me out every time & I got quite hoarse at times! This morning the blood pressure seems a bit calmer & not coughing as much!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully back to my usual self soon?


----------



## eggyg

A very good early morning. Take your pick on my readings today. 5.4 at 3.20am as that’s when I got up after lying awake since 1.30! RLS strikes again. Took two paracetamol at 2.30, didn’t help so just got up. Read my book until 5.20.Tested.  Another Len Goodman...SEVEN! Tried to sleep on sofa, couldn’t, so filled up the bird feeders. Have sat and watched the birds for a while I may now start my morning  routine of basal and breakfast bolus. It could be a long day. Yawn! Thank goodness I’m retired! Nana nap this afternoon methinks. 

Have a good one whatever you’re up to. 

@SueEK fingers crossed ECG is normal. Mr Eggy having one this week too. BP sky high and irregular heartbeat. 
@Michael12421 much better number this morning, hope you’re feeling better today.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me at 06:00 on a bright Monday morning. Have a good week folks.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It looks promising out there right now. Sun is peeping through. 

My BG is teasing me now.... 5.1 so close

Last day of peace for a while as we have to look after my daughters dog for a few days. It should be ok but we have not ever looked after her before. Terrified of losing their dog either on the beach or she getting worried where her owners are and making a bolt for it. I do worry about stuff !!! Does me no good at all. Not sure how my wife will cope. She is into clean stuff at the moment. Still, it could be good for her.

Why do I bother to mention the sun. A darker cloud has now covered it. Oh well.


----------



## HenryBennett

@eggyg I have a “flock” of between 20 & 30 juvenile blackbirds that clear out my bird feeders within hours of me filling them. Food is plentiful so I leave them empty for a few days to force them to learn to find food properly!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.6 for me today. New glasses ordered after my opticians appointment yesterday.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 7.1 today
second covid jab done Friday Eve,
Looking forward to getting back my HbA1c result bloods done last Weds
Have a Great Week Everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.1 this morning. Damp and dark here. Work today but don't want to go. Oh well....see you all later


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.4 here.

Hope you have a better day today @Lanny and a better night tonight @eggyg.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today. 
Have a happy Monday everybody.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Just posted, and it posted twice, so I deleted one, and both disappeared. New forum glitch?


----------



## SB2015

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That's beautiful! Do you make to order?


No!!  I love coming up with an idea for someone and then making it.  Made another yesterday
for another ‘’niece’ who is turning two.  This was made by recycling a dress of mine and some left overs from other projects.  Next is lining a ring box that OH has made for the daughter of some friends who are finally getting married after  delays and more delays over the past year.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and an oatcake too far 7.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning. Off for our regular day out, but armed with water proofs!!
Returning to rehearsals for our band this evening but with just six of us at a time.

I hope looking after the dog goes well @Gwynn 
Have a quiet Day @eggyg and I hope you get more sleep tonight
I hope the ECG results are okay @SueEK 
Loved the Photo of the butterfly @Birdy 
Half term in sight @freesia and @Bexlee .  Hang in there.

Enjoy the sunny spells and have a good day all.


----------



## Flower

Morning  5.1 ooh a shortbread crumb off that elusive HS

Lovely and sunny so far but huge clouds gathering over the hills, early quick walk & hope I don’t get soaked!

Hope you’re doing ok @KARNAK and can stay out of hypoland 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Catching up after a weekend offline.

Congrats to all the HSs over the weekend and a belated Happy Birthday to @SueEK I hope you had a great day. Still no sign of @ColinUK - I hope he is OK.

5.4 for me at 04:45 on Saturday, 5.3 at 05:45 on Sunday and 4.4 at 06:03 this morning.

I have an egg mountain as well. We lost three chickens over the last six months so were down to one, Henrietta. We got two more about six weeks ago (Martha and Polly) who are now laying. We also got some eggs and hatched two Silkies who are the silliest looking chickens but are laying as well. Made the family a lemon meringue tart on Sunday which used up four eggs and we'll have a quiche this week to use up a few more.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Spozkins

11.1  this morning. Ended up mostly in target yesterday (albeit because I was constantly munching) until tea time hyper. Anyway 11 is better than 15 so we'll go with it.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Having some special film put on the conservatory glass to reflect heat/glare from the USA samples worked brilliantly but will soon see if it's as good as the sample. Not cheap but works out better than blinds on my second A/C unit now so hope this will reduce the load on the A/C. Just need some sun tomorrow so I can test it out.


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me but once again it was achieved by a 2 unit correction a couple of hours earlier. 

Lost control of my diet last night and sat and ate half a jar of peanut butter with a spoon, so had to have corrections before bed as well as Levemir to keep me in range (managed it though) with all that slow release protein and fat on top of the carbs. Must get to the shops today as no yoghurt, last bit of cream has started to curdle and the only cheese I have is mozzarella, halloumi, parmesan and cream cheese.... oh and mascapone.... Doesn't sound too bad when I list them like that but I haven't had any blue cheese for days and now out of Cheddar and red Leicester as well, which is probably why I hit the peanut butter! Bad girl! 
Also a trip out into the wilds of Hexhamshire to collect some medication for my old mare Cora from the farm vets as we are getting low on anti-inflammatory and they are also getting me some samples of a supplement to try. A run out will do the Freelander good as it hasn't been anywhere for days.


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just thought I’d post this!

Remember the other day when my BS went from 15 to in the 5’s just shy of 90 minutes after eating & I felt very lightheaded? Well I was hypo clumsy too, albeit not technically so it was a very fast & steep rate of descent, & I posted before about how hard it is to test when I’m like that! Well, It’s happened so many times now that I just decided yesterday to contact GlucoRx via email on their website yesterday & just got a reply this morning. I think I posted before about the difficulty I have in lining up the blood drop to the tiny bit in the middle of the nexus strip but, there’s another problem I’ve had too with the nexus ultra mini monitor in that I inadvertently, when hypo clumsy, slide the tab at the side & eject the strip that hits the floor so, have to get another one from the pot while trying not to smear the blood drop: need to prick another finger if that happens; happened the other day. Sometimes all of that is just too hard & it’s jelly babies first, less shaky later before I can manage it. GlucoRx are going to send me a bigger palm size meter for free that’s easier to pick up when I’m hypo clumsy & suggested touching the strip to the site at a 45 degree angle & it will suck it up even if it’s not perfectly aligned!

Just thought I’d post that as giving feedback in complaint CAN produce results!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A so near so close 5.3 again for me.  Taken at 6.30am once again only just got time to get online.  Pleased with that after 2 slices of pizza and a slice of garlic bread.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Just booked my second COVID jab for Friday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

5.3 for me today...so close! Worrying times as my mum fractured her hip yesterday and is in hospital so I just hope I can visit her tomorrow. My mum has Alzheimer's and is in a care home, so I just hope she gets back to familiar surroundings asap.


----------



## adrian1der

Hope your mum gets better soon @Lucy Honeychurch


----------



## freesia

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 5.3 for me today...so close! Worrying times as my mum fractured her hip yesterday and is in hospital so I just hope I can visit her tomorrow. My mum has Alzheimer's and is in a care home, so I just hope she gets back to familiar surroundings asap.


Hope you mum is ok


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.6 @ 6.48 all that mash last night.  

Hope your Mum gets better soon. My Mum's Alz is speeding up a notch I think, she's forgetting more stuff and thinks she sees animals that aren't there. We are just carrying on regardless.


----------



## Bloden

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> 5.3 for me today...so close! Worrying times as my mum fractured her hip yesterday and is in hospital so I just hope I can visit her tomorrow. My mum has Alzheimer's and is in a care home, so I just hope she gets back to familiar surroundings asap.


Oh no! @Lucy Honeychurch. I hope your mum’s doing ok.


----------



## SueEK

So sorry to hear about your mum @Lucy Honeychurch , hope she has a speedy recovery cover and you are able to see her


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Tuesday 6.1 today 
anxiously still waiting for GP to phone with my HbA1c results 
Stay Dry Everyone


----------



## HenryBennett

An early one today - 5.6 at 05:30. It’s been wet overnight but the forecast is ok until mid-afternoon.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Sunny here on south coast but I see clouds from the west but nice while it lasted.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning and another horizontal line all night in the low 7s so very happy with that and even more happy that it didn't involve any corrections. Really think things are starting to settle down at last. 2 units of Levemir again last night.

@Lucy Honeychurch So sorry to hear about your Mum's accident. Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning a 4.9 for me this morning.

Wife disrupted all the plans for today but it turns out to be a good change. Dog is no longer coming to us for a few days. My wife, who hates leaving the house, has volunteered to go to my daughters house to house sit the dog. I think its not about the dog but more that my wife hates anything else or anyone else in our house. Still she seems happy and it will give me a break cos I get to stay here.

We will see how it transpires


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Good morning a 4.9 for me this morning.
> 
> Wife disrupted all the plans for today but it turns out to be a good change. Dog is no longer coming to us for a few days. My wife, who hates leaving the house, has volunteered to go to my daughters house to house sit the dog. I think its not about the dog but more that my wife hates anything else or anyone else in our house. Still she seems happy and it will give me a break cos I get to stay here.
> 
> We will see how it transpires


It's nice to have time to ourselves and do what we want to do hope you enjoy some me time.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today, will catch up later as up late. Work has gone mad again. ECG went fine, haven’t heard anything yet hoping all ok. Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me this morning. 

Off out for a sunny morning walk.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.8 after a much better night’s sleep.

Mr Eggy at GP 9 o’clock, I’ll drive him down and do a bit shopping whilst he’s in. Otherwise not much else going on. Weather too unpredictable at the moment to make any plans.

Have a great day everyone and congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious sunshine here but very wet underfoot. If you don't get out quick to garden you don't get out at all! Deluges later. Where has the garden thread gone? I can never find anything. I want to post a pic of my new rose, it's lovely. A gift in the post from a wonderful friend I met on here. 7.1 @ 6.03


----------



## freesia

Mirning all. A much more acceptable 6.2 today. Finally!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.1 here.

The kitchen’s moving forwards at a steady pace. Dave the fitter had his first jab yesterday, so I hope he’s feeling fit enuff to keep on fitting!

My knitting group are actually meeting today - no more Zoom, yay. But I’m off to my mum’s to hang curtains so I won’t be joining them this week.

Happy Tuesday, peeps.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> The kitchen’s moving forwards at a steady pace. Dave the fitter had his first jab yesterday, so I hope he’s feeling fit enuff to keep on fitting


If his arm is sore you can massage it for him. That kitchen needs finishing.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning . 4.7 for me after a birthday meal out last night...where much guesstimating took place and a 5am jelly baby. Libre 2 alarm woke me.

Our daughter came home yesterday, so one day overlap with our son before he flies back to Canada today...sad he’s going back, It’s been so lovely having him  home, but a shame he hasn’t been able to spend more time with his sister. Even though they’re both in their 20s when they get together they are like children again and there’s lots of laughter and silliness. Lovely to have our daughter home now for a few days.

Nice HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Fingers crossed things have settled down, at last, for you @rebrascora 

Looks like quite a bright start here. Yesterday turned out much nicer than the forecast predicted so hopefully today will too.

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## Bexlee

7.3

have a good day all


----------



## ColinUK

Hi folks.
Didn’t mean to worry anyone but been going through the wringer a bit. 
Stopped doing daily BG checks for a while too. 
Been listening to philosophy podcasts (Philisophize This!) and just getting my head straight a bit. 
Dealing with the police, although they’ve been fantastic, takes a huge toll and frankly I just ran out of reserves. 
Something had to give and what gave was the regime of self testing. 
I was fixating on the numbers and if they weren’t where I expected them to be I’d feel I’d let myself down. Paradoxically if they were ok I’d then give myself permission to make unwise food decisions. 
I’m hoping that by stepping back and examining how I feel when I eat certain things I’ll be less reactive to the numbers when I restart daily testing (which won’t be for a couple of weeks I’m thinking).
In other news, no real developments regarding the court case. It’s just plodding along at legal speed. 
Balcony is looking fine although one balcony box just died whilst the other one, placed with the exact same things, is fine so it’s now got random things planted in it. 
And I’m seeing more of the folks as we’re all double vaccinated and I’m redesigning their garden after dad basically hacked it all down in an effort to tidy it up. 

Even if I’m not testing at the moment I may still pop in and say hi and stuff if that’s ok with everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, sitting in a cottage in the wilds of the North Yorkshire moors listening to the rain beating down and watching the sheep getting wet. Came through torrential rain on the Motorway yesterday, but at least it had the decency to stop while we did a detour to Fountains Abbey. Every evening the weather forecast looks promising, and every morning when we get up it’s changed overnight. Had planned a nice sunny walk today, may settle for doing a shorter rainy one instead.
Good to see you again, @ColinUK , keep checking in with us!


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> If his arm is sore you can massage it for him. That kitchen needs finishing.


I know! My back’s killing my from bending over the bath to wash up.  Maybe I should just have a bath with the washing up - kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Lanny

08:12 BS 7.7 with LR 2 hours late is not as bad as I feared: heard the alarm at 6am & just switched it off in annoyance, turned over & back to sleep! WHAT a day yesterday was as it was a right royal battle between 3 things :- breathing & having to up the inhalers; heart rate & blood pressure although, I’m only guessing the BP as I couldn’t measure it but, I did measure the heart rate & it around 100, 98 to 103, all day; which both led to higher BS & more NR but, still managed without increasing LR with BS in the 12’s & 11’s & finally in the 10’s after eating! Dozed off just after breakfast, had one of those horrible nightmares where you think you’ve woken up, 3 times, only to find you haven’t & still fighting off killer snakes, in this instance, & my heart rate was 150 by the time I DID wake up with BS 14.3: that made me scared to sleep yesterday & I was VERY tired & could have done with the extra rest as I was still ill; sheer exhaustion DID send me off eventually after 8pm by which time, thank goodness, all 3 things were starting to come down BP, could only feel it & not actually measure, heart rate down to 82, normal resting for me is about 84, & BS 10.2 at 20:00 90 minutes after dinner! I had a long & restful sleep with no nightmares to send my heart racing & still tired now so, have set alarm for 11:30 as I have asda shopping coming 12:00 to 14:00 & they’ve been early a few times & off to sleep, if I can, now, taking longer than I thought to post this & may be a bit more woken up to sleep, in which case I’ll just rest? I DO feel better & felt it straight off upon waking that breathing is easier!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hoping Little Miss Sleeping Beauty can get a bit more sleep?


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Almost forgot! Tried the 45 degree angle with the test strips & it does work: silly numpty that I am; never need to line it up again as it’s so much easier!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 06:05 this morning.

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

@ColinUK Glad to hear you're OK. Been worried about you.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> I know! My back’s killing my from bending over the bath to wash up.  Maybe I should just have a bath with the washing up - kill two birds with one stone.


I put our dishwasher in the bathroom when we had the kitchen done I have been married to her for 25yrs and she's never broken down


----------



## Spozkins

Starting off with a 7.7 today and feeling much more in control. 

Online training today which always feels a bit weird but it only lasts a few hours and then the day is mine. 

Hope everybody has a good'n and that it's as sunny and lovely as here.


----------



## Spozkins

ColinUK said:


> Hi folks.
> Didn’t mean to worry anyone but been going through the wringer a bit.
> Stopped doing daily BG checks for a while too.
> Been listening to philosophy podcasts (Philisophize This!) and just getting my head straight a bit.
> Dealing with the police, although they’ve been fantastic, takes a huge toll and frankly I just ran out of reserves.
> Something had to give and what gave was the regime of self testing.
> I was fixating on the numbers and if they weren’t where I expected them to be I’d feel I’d let myself down. Paradoxically if they were ok I’d then give myself permission to make unwise food decisions.
> I’m hoping that by stepping back and examining how I feel when I eat certain things I’ll be less reactive to the numbers when I restart daily testing (which won’t be for a couple of weeks I’m thinking).
> In other news, no real developments regarding the court case. It’s just plodding along at legal speed.
> Balcony is looking fine although one balcony box just died whilst the other one, placed with the exact same things, is fine so it’s now got random things planted in it.
> And I’m seeing more of the folks as we’re all double vaccinated and I’m redesigning their garden after dad basically hacked it all down in an effort to tidy it up.
> 
> Even if I’m not testing at the moment I may still pop in and say hi and stuff if that’s ok with everyone.



It sucks that you're going through so much but it sounds like you have a good handle on it even if it probably doesn't feel that way at times.

You know yourself best so keep doing what you're doing and look forward to reading your posts when you eventually feel up to posting again.

Take good care.


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> Even if I’m not testing at the moment I may still pop in and say hi and stuff if that’s ok with everyone.


Good to hear from you @ColinUK . Take care.


----------



## Lanny

Well, no more sleep as my stomach intervened so, just had breakfast!


----------



## Lanny

Nice to hear from you @ColinUK  It’s one less thing to worry about & I’ve certainly been guilty of micro managing in the past & getting unrealistically upset over BS numbers! Just keep on doing what you’re doing & be kind to yourself! I’ll look forward to when you can post again with numbers or not! AND a wee cheeky  just for you!


----------



## Lanny

There is something definitely VERY wrong now & a definite pattern I can see now looking over my previous few days of heart rate readings! Just under an hour after breakfast today & my heart is racing again harder than it has 133 at 10: 55 & it takes hours to come back down yesterday! Just called GP & have appointment to see her at 3pm! It’s definitely not a hypo as before breakfast at 09:44 BS 8.0 & 58 minutes after, Timesulin cap, 10:48 BS 13.5! It starts racing after eating & calms down in between & was pretty normal by the time I went to bed last night! I can see that clearly now looking at the readings & comparing to the times I ate!

 Had to get up & walk to the hall from my bedroom to get the phone, can be very long wait on the phone at times to get through & very costly on the mobile, so, the 133 was just after getting back to bed, where I’m lying down! After phone call it’s starting to calm a bit at 116 at 11:10.

I’m relieved to get to see the GP & will get it sorted out! Will post when I can!


----------



## eggyg

Glad to “ see” you @ColinUK. 
@Robin Fountain Abbey is on my post pandemic list of things to see/do, along with Simon’s Seat. Yorkshire has so much to offer. Have a great time.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry very busy day, but a 5.3 at 6.30 this morning.  Will catch up with you later.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone 

6:16am - 4.1 - waking - this morning 18/5/2021
22:23pm - 8.9 - bedtime on 17/5/2021

6:26am - 3.7 - waking - 17/5/2021
22:56pm - 6.9 - bedtime on 16/5/2021

6:59am - 9.0 - waking - 16/5/2021
22:22pm - 4.1 - bedtime - last night 15/5/2021

*All comments are welcomed*


----------



## Lanny

Just back from GP & I may have CV, again, & need to book a test! I ordered a postal test kit as I can’t travel by public transport or taxi to a test centre, at Coleraine University in the next town 7 miles away, or anyone living with me with a car, I live alone & don’t drive, & will be here by 2 days at the latest! Will get further instructions when it gets here & results by phone or email.

I feel totally wiped out after my trip to & from the GP. Blood pressure is borderline top figure & perfect lower at 141/79 just after I toddled in baby steps to the GP’s office with heart rate of 142 after toddling & down the corridor! Chest sounds ok & heart rate had dropped back down to 100 after talking to doctor a few minutes. GP will arrange another 24 hour monitor in the near future, no date given, & will have an ECG at the health centre treatment room on 25/05/21 at 14:15 & I will eat about an hour before so a tracing can be seen after I eat!

In the meantime was told to wait it out & if I get worse or have chest pains go to A&E?

I’m skipping lunch now as I’m SO exhausted by the little outing & heart rate has cakmed down to about 99 at 15:43: will sleep & eat later; then, keep an eye on the heart rate!


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Didn’t realise how LONG it took me to post! Heart rate is almost at resting rate now at 88 at 16:37. Just still feel exhausted! Off to sleep now!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK, good to hear from you. Keep posting when you feel up to it. You know you best and so you'll know when you feel up to things again. Take care.

@Robin, have a great time.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS

@Lanny, rest and take care. I hope you're ok.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK everything in your time. You know we are all here and rooting for you x
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats again on your HS x
@Lanny take good care and wishing you back to full health soon x
@Robin have a lovely time, hope you can stay dry x
@freesia glad your morning figure was good, let’s hope this is a turn for the better x
@Gwynn hope you have a relaxing few days to yourself x
Hope I haven’t forgotten anyone, it was a long time since this morning lol


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Lanny

04:48 BS 8.3 3 hours & 43 minutes after eating, a cup of tea with milk & honey & 2 chocolate mousse, chocolate aero just to have something with NR: throat has become very dry & coughing again; it’s the effort of cooking that puts up my heart rate & without that, still getting up & going to the kitchen & back, it only goes up a little & kept it under 100 albeit JUST at 99 as the highest! Been feeling very internally chilled so, have heater on at 21c & that could be a sign that I’m a bit feverish or at least my internal body temperature control is off kilter?

Read up all the info from the PCR testing website & watched the video of how to test, when kit gets here, & finally dawned on me to question how I post the test back if I can’t even go to a test centre using public transport or a taxi: didn’t even occur to me earlier when I ordered the kit before going to sleep! Looked up the info & there are priority post boxes but, the same thing applies, called 119 to ask, & with the way I’m feeling I can’t walk the 0.5 miles there & the same back to my nearest one. So, I need to call 119 again when I get the test kit & taken the swab to get a courier to come to my front door to pick it up the next day. So, kit should be here on Thursday & be picked up on Friday.

Wasn’t awake for long, around 23:00 & about to go to sleep again & posting this before I do!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Only because it’s for you lovely lot can I post a  otherwise, it would be me propping up a Mono Lisa so so smile like this one

Whether this is just a cold or CV, I’ll have to fight it myself & there’ll be some mountain climbing ahead!


----------



## HenryBennett

Early on parade again. I don’t know why I’m waking early, maybe it’s the sun.

A credible 5.3 at 05:30.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.2 Early start for me, not because I had a bad night, but because I had a good night! Got HCA appointment at 9.15, bloods and feet tickling etc, at the other end of town. May take a while as it’ll be school run/ rush minute ( we’re not a big city), so I’ll set off earlier than normal. I would have got up 6ish anyways as I like to make sure my breakfast has “ gone” before I leave the house! TMI? One of the many side effects of being mostly pancreasless is gastric trouble. I’ll say no more as you may be having your breakfast! 

Looks like I just missed a lovely sunrise, today’s forecast is pretty good, not raining for a start. I have a friend coming this afternoon for the first time in a very long time. It’ll be great to see her other than on FaceTime or the doorstep but it has meant I’ve had to up my cleaning routine! Got a bit lazy this last year or so and it’s all been a bit “lick and a promise” at times! 

Hope everyone has the best day they can.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Wednesday 
bit of a shocking 8.1 today


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 04:48 BS 8.3 3 hours & 43 minutes after eating, a cup of tea with milk & honey & 2 chocolate mousse, chocolate aero just to have something with NR: throat has become very dry & coughing again; it’s the effort of cooking that puts up my heart rate & without that, still getting up & going to the kitchen & back, it only goes up a little & kept it under 100 albeit JUST at 99 as the highest! Been feeling very internally chilled so, have heater on at 21c & that could be a sign that I’m a bit feverish or at least my internal body temperature control is off kilter?
> 
> Read up all the info from the PCR testing website & watched the video of how to test, when kit gets here, & finally dawned on me to question how I post the test back if I can’t even go to a test centre using public transport or a taxi: didn’t even occur to me earlier when I ordered the kit before going to sleep! Looked up the info & there are priority post boxes but, the same thing applies, called 119 to ask, & with the way I’m feeling I can’t walk the 0.5 miles there & the same back to my nearest one. So, I need to call 119 again when I get the test kit & taken the swab to get a courier to come to my front door to pick it up the next day. So, kit should be here on Thursday & be picked up on Friday.
> 
> Wasn’t awake for long, around 23:00 & about to go to sleep again & posting this before I do!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Only because it’s for you lovely lot can I post a  otherwise, it would be me propping up a Mono Lisa so so smile like this one
> 
> Whether this is just a cold or CV, I’ll have to fight it myself & there’ll be some mountain climbing ahead!


Oh Lanny, that all sounds terrible. Couldn’t one of your family pick up your test and post it? Or a neighbour or friend?
Re your high BP and fast heart rate. You may remember or not, but Mr Eggy has a complex chronic heart condition. In fact he was at docs yesterday for an ECG, bloods and BP check as his BP has been up and down for a couple of weeks and his heart rate is very erratic. They’ve sent ECG to his cardiologist as it was “abnormal”. Fingers crossed it’s no more abnormal than the last one. Anyhoo, what I was going to say is, have you thought about what you’re eating or drinking prior to these episodes? Mr Eggy has to be careful with chocolate, caffeine drinks or even too much tea ( he doesn’t drink coffee). All these are stimulants and send his heart racing thus raising his BP. Alcohol does this too but I know you’re not a drinker. Maybe keep a food diary for a few days and see how it goes. Or maybe swap your Coke, tea etc for caffeine free on your next Tesco order. Even the chocolate mousses ( I don’t suppose they have much real chocolate in) could start it off. It’s just a thought and I hope you don’t mind me mentioning it. But I know how distressing it is to feel like that. Mr Eggy gets very worried about it and then that makes his BP and heart rate go even worse. So try and relax, difficult I know, do some diaphragmatic breathing, I can’t do it but Mr Eggy swears by it, and hopefully you may find things settle down. Good luck with everything, I’m sure your Covid test will be negative. Take care.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, a 7 on the nose. Raining yet again, the grass is very green. MOT today, it’s overdue, oops!  Then after that, and work, I have my favourite place, the dentist, well hygienist for a good scraping, yukkity yuck!! Well that’s my day sorted, hope yours is better x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Its bright and sunny out there too so it will be good weather for my daughter and family camping. I had a great day doing pretty much nothing and a great nights sleep. No fuss during the day and no one snoring or getting up during the night. I bought a hugely expensive film in Sainsburys (£3) and, as I guessed, it turned out to utter drivel. Sigh. I will waste my money....

My wife rang me twice yesterday, which is unusual because she is frightened of telephones !!!

I will pop out to the beach later on for a relaxing walk.

4.8 BG this morning. Good.

Another relaxing day today, yesssss.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Work getting stressy now traffic is back to normal not enjoying it at all which is a shame.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.6 this morning after another high overnight and alarm waking me. Graph shows it is always around 3am, could it be DP kicking in? If so, is there anything i can do as these 3am wakings are taking its toll now.
@Lanny, i hope you feel better soon.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.2 for me.

Looks quite bright out there. Upholstery day today...I’d better get a wiggle on....

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.5 for me at 05:41 this morning. I ate far to much moussaka last night but it was very good   Big first helping, then a second helping and as there was some left I was nibbling every time I went into the kitchen.....

Lovely sunny morning here in West Berks at the moment.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. I dropped my basal from 3 to 2 last night, after 2 hypos during our moorland walks yesterday, and managed to stay out of the red (I did scrape along the bottom in the wee small hours). Glorious blue sky at the moment, Whitby and the coast path beckon.


----------



## rebrascora

7.6 for me this morning which I am very happy about as I went to bed on 5.9 and I had a pretty straight horizontal line all night again apart from a slight rise before I woke up.... unusual for me to get DP. 

Starting to think this diabetes lark is a piece of cake ....(tempting fate here) How come I couldn't manage it like this for the last 3 months!! Up to 90% TIR. ... I just need to get rid of that 10% below target  before I see the consultant next month!! To be fair, this sensor is consistently reading 1mmol below finger pricks so showing a lot more hypos than I had in reality and I always knew there would be hypo problems once my hugely inflated basal dose was no longer needed.
It is sooooo nice when levels behave reasonably predictably though. Hang in there everyone who is struggling long term (looking at you @freesia), there is light at the end of the tunnel! 

@Lanny Hope you are feeling better soon. I too second @eggygs suggestion. I am finding caffeine a bit of a problem at the moment. My morning coffee (particularly if I had a medium/strong one, or even a second medium?weak cup and also diet coke were definitely having an effect of revving my engine. I changed to Red Bush tea for a while and drank G&T instead of rum and coke and cut the cola out altogether and that definitely improved things. The caffeine also seemed to be upsetting my digestive system. I am back on coffee again this morning but may keep it as a special treat instead of every morning and similarly Cola may be consigned to just the odd occasion.


----------



## Grannylorraine

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. A 5.5 for me at 05:41 this morning. I ate far to much moussaka last night but it was very good   Big first helping, then a second helping and as there was some left I was nibbling every time I went into the kitchen.....
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here in West Berks at the moment.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


You could always send your leftovers to Essex for me, that is one thing that I love but don't make as no one else eats it and the freezer is too full of hubbies ice-creams to fit any real food in there


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:10am - 5.5 - waking - this morning Wed 19/5/2021
22:51pm - 10.4 - bedtime on 18/5/2021

*All comments welcomed *


----------



## Spozkins

Morning, mine was a decent 5.4 despite my libre waking me up because it thought I was 3.2. A nice surprise! 

Sending good wishes your way @Lanny


----------



## Grannylorraine

A near so far 5.1 for me today.

@Lanny hope you start to feel better soon.  ON the subject of coffee, I can only drink 2 small cups, after that I feel my heart start racing and no matter how early in the day I drink them it seems to affect my sleep.  I have to switch to water for the rest of the day and allow my self one can of no caffeine pespi max in the evening as a treat.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> Big first helping, then a second helping and as there was some left I was nibbling every time I went into the kitchen.....


 I know that temptation only too well!


----------



## adrian1der

@rebrascora - great to see you are getting on top of things and getting your levels under control Barbara. I know you have been having a difficult time. I'm holding you personally responsible for how much I ate last night as it was you who put the idea of moussaka into my mind last week


----------



## rebrascora

adrian1der said:


> @rebrascora - great to see you are getting on top of things and getting your levels under control Barbara. I know you have been having a difficult time. I'm holding you personally responsible for how much I ate last night as it was you who put the idea of moussaka into my mind last week


I did wonder if I might get the blame! With the amount of weight you have lost and your wonderful BG control, you can afford seconds of moussaka once a fortnight or so.... Consider it weight maintenance now that you have hit normal BMI numbers.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh my goodness - mousakka - Have not had it for 16 years as lamb is not a popular meat here. Have not stopped salivating all morning.


----------



## Spozkins

Michael12421 said:


> Oh my goodness - mousakka - Have not had it for 16 years as lamb is not a popular meat here. Have not stopped salivating all morning.


I actually don't eat meat but made moussaka this week  but with lentils.  You can also make it with just aubergine - still very tasty.


----------



## Lanny

11:24 BS 10.6. I thought I heard the doorbell at some point while sleep but, I do tend to hear phantom doorbells on the cusp of sleep/waking. Picked up my post & there was indeed a parcel left at my door of my new GlucoRx meter & the testing kit pushed through the letter box. By the time I registered it online & called 119 for courier to pick it up tomorrow from 8am to 4pm DP had raised my BS to 12:46 BS 11.8 so, NR will go in now & some breakfast. I’ll take my test at 7am tomorrow & leave the parcel outside my front door for the courier to pick up!

Thanks very much about the food & drinks, especially caffiene, suggestions as it’s not something I’ve thought about & worth baring in mind!

Will have beef sandwiches & raspberry cordial instead of a cup of tea!


----------



## HenryBennett

All the talk about various drinks…

I’ve totally given up fizzy drinks and beer. I can’t abide artificial (or non sugar natural) sweeteners, so not even “diet” drinks. I do drink carbonated mineral water, a couple of litres a day, and coffee. I have four cups of coffee a day - my first at 06:00 (after my finger prick) and my last at around 09:00. I’ve found beans that I like and that agree with me. Generally Lavazza Rosa and Planet Java. I like the Starbucks dark roast but it makes me jittery.

I have a bean to cup coffee maker and generally have two americanos made with a splash of double cream and then two cappuccinos. Coffee beans are as complex as wine grapes so, if you like coffee, it’s worth finding beans that agree with you. It seems to be widely accepted that up to four or five cups of coffee a day is good for you.

After 11:00 if I want a hot drink I’ll have tea or a herbal infusion. Wine agrees with me but I tend to stick to once a week.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, 8.9 for me, not surprising after all the upset of the last few days . Thank you for all your kind thoughts, fortunately mum didn't require surgery and is back home now and settled.


----------



## SueEK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, 8.9 for me, not surprising after all the upset of the last few days . Thank you for all your kind thoughts, fortunately mum didn't require surgery and is back home now and settled.


That’s good news. Am pleased for both you and your mum x


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> . Glorious blue sky at the moment, Whitby and the coast path beckon


I'm so jealous. I love Whitby. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Lanny

Ah ha! Discovered I’d better put pre bolusing on hold as it’s an effort to cook slowly, the prep as the cooking once I start takes the same time, is behaving like exercise & lowering my BS by quite a hefty chunk. So, that could be why my heart raced so much the last few days because of the usual testing & NR before I cook?

BS is higher today as over 4 hours after breakfast BS was still 13.6 at 16:50 when I started cooking & just finished now without bolusing because I didn’t know how it would take me. Beef & mushroom pie in the oven & 18:10 BS 7.2. I was going to inject both NR & was thinking of increasing LR a wee bit from 78 to 80 again! But, that drop has surprised, as to how slowly I did things, & put in the usual 78 units of LR & holding off NR until the pie is ready at 18:40 test again & see where I’m at! Now lying in bed feeling a bit wiped out!


----------



## Lisa66

Martin.A said:


> My wife has finally finished the chaise longue. It's the biggest job she's taken on so far. I'll post a picture later.


Would be lovely to see a picture...I expect she already has her next project lined up


----------



## Lanny

Definitely confirmed BS is lowered even more & it is indeed like I exercised 18:46 BS 6.2 with pie just out of oven & about to eat! Have to lower NR as the exercise lowering effect lasts!  Liver may have gone into overdrive & rebounded into a high BS because the pre bolusing & exercise had already lowered to near hypo by the time I ate? Will go right down to -4. With 26 units & can add a correction later if needs be!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Definitely confirmed BS is lowered even more & it is indeed like I exercised 18:46 BS 6.2 with pie just out of oven & about to eat! Have to lower NR as the exercise lowering effect lasts!  Liver may have gone into overdrive & rebounded into a high BS because the pre bolusing & exercise had already lowered to near hypo by the time I ate? Will go right down to -4. With 26 units & can add a correction later if needs be!


Beef and mushroom pie sounds nice @Lanny. Take care.


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> I'm so jealous. I love Whitby. Enjoy yourself.


Thank you. Whitby was lovely, but boy, was it busy! Heaving masses of people all consuming fish and chips, and a pervading smell of slightly stale chip fat all round the harbour, and the Abbey was closed for filming (didn’t find out what). Did find a lovely independent kiosk on the upper part, with far fewer people up there, so sat on a bench in the sunshine sipping coffee and admiring the view.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks 6.7 this morning having spent the last two weeks in hypo land, been AWOL again
second AZ vaccine knocked me for six. Spent a long time in bed with Lifts and JB`s for comfort, ventured 
out today but too many grockles about so went to one of my clubs and and had a jug or two.

Some good news getting the FSL 2 soon, got it in writing after a 1:1 with my consultant two weeks ago,
haven`t caught up with all the posts but dear @Lanny stands out, here for you sweetheart. Haven`t caught
up with @ColinUK posts but understand its a traumatic time for him, not surprised with what he`s going
through, take care dear friend.

Thinking of everyone be kind to yourself and anyone you know.
Take care stay safe, Teds about.


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Thank you. Whitby was lovely, but boy, was it busy! Heaving masses of people all consuming fish and chips, and a pervading smell of slightly stale chip fat all round the harbour, and the Abbey was closed for filming (didn’t find out what). Did find a lovely independent kiosk on the upper part, with far fewer people up there, so sat on a bench in the sunshine sipping coffee and admiring the view.


Sounds a lovely day, my friend always talks about Whitby with fondness, sadly never been myself x


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.4 @ 6.12am if I haven't posted already as I can't remember.  I was at the vets with my brother's cat Coco aka Fatcat, she's 8.8kg.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Lanny

05:18 BS 5.8  That’s more like it! Just one thing to note without pre bolusing I’m peaking at 2 hours now & NOT 90 minutes after eating: forgot last night & was only 20:13 BS 9.3; still forgot & concerned it’s going to go lower & tested 16 minutes later at 20:29 BS 10.0 when the penny dropped! So, 1 last test about the 2 hours after mark 21:03 BS 10.7 & went to bed on that!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! More my usual self & a genuine little  for all you lovely lot!

Just have to wait a bit before swabbing & leaving the sealed parcel outside the front door!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.6 for me this morning. The weather isn’t looking great.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 this morning for me. 
Off out for some exercise before the rain starts.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Another great nights sleep.

My daughters camping trip will end today as planned. They had good weather and are expecting rain today so they will be packing up early.

Wife seems to have coped well too.

I was going to go to the beach to have a small fish and chips at lunchtime today but if it decides to pour down with rain I may have to think again.

A nice 5.1 BG this morning.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me. Got class today so got to dash. Catch up later. Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Whoop whoop!


----------



## Michael12421

@Northerner


----------



## Lisa66

Morning ...6.9 for me.

Lovely HS @Northerner 

Overcast here today, but hopefully dry at least...fingers crossed.
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.1 here.

Nice work @Northerner!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Nice one! @Northerner


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Lisa66 and @freesia , a 6.9 for me also. @Northerner congrats on your HS.
Sainsbury’s this morning as the cupboards are bare, well not literally, but lots of space in them!  Collecting fold up chairs from the neighbours for the party on Saturday, wellies at the ready. Definitely need to do some housework, have been in the house so little I haven’t done any and the dust is agathering. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Getting frustrated I just want some sun so I can get out in the garden it's good therapy for me.


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here on a 2.9 , there’s the door diabetes, what are you playing at? 

Nice HS work @Northerner 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## rebrascora

8.9 for me this morning. Hm! That's getting a bit higher than I would like. A few too many peanuts last night I guess but now up to 93% TIR and that hypo figure is down to just 6% for past 7 days so I'm happy that control is much improved. Just got to get the hypo figure below 3% for a PB.

@KARNAK Ted, I'm so pleased you are getting Libre as I am sure you will find it a huge benefit. Why not consider self funding until it finally comes through on prescription. It would keep you so much safer.

@Northerner Congratulations on your HS Alan. It seems like it has been quite a while since you achieved the optimum waking reading and it used to be a regular occurrence.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Went from sea level to cliff top five times on our trip to Robin Hoods Bay and Whitby yesterday, and my Libre trace did the same in reverse!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this dull looking morning. I’m with you @Maca44 I need some sunshine. It was glorious at 5.45 but I went back to bed. 

@Robin we love Whitby, it was our first holiday together when we were 18 ( 1978). We stayed in a caravan at the top of the cliffs and had to walk past the Abbey and down the 99 steps to town everyday, and then back! We have taken our girls a couple of times and we stayed at the same caravan park once. Lovely coastline. Walking up and down gets me every time too. I barely take any bolus on days I’m doing up and down walks.

@Northerner congrats on your HS, it’s been a while I think.

Not much happening in the Eggy household day, a bit ironing maybe. Oh joy! Have a great day.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 7.3 @ 6.58  

Congrats @Northerner on your HS.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning another near but oh so far 5.1, this morning, not that I am complaining about that.

Congratulations @Northerner on your HS.

@Maca44 - totally agree about the Sun, fed up of all the cloud and rain as well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:43am - 3.9 - waking - this morning Thu 20/5/2021   
22:59pm - 6.8 - bedtime on 19/5/2021 - bg below 8mmol so had 1 round hovis med white sliced with cheese on - 1.8 cp or 18g carbs

*All comments welcomed *


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Northerner on the House Special.


----------



## HenryBennett

Martin.A said:


> Forecast says there's a storm coming in later and the wind is getting up already, so am expecting it to get a bit wet & windy shortly. Hope it doesn't spoil anyone's plans.


Already spoilt my plans!


----------



## adrian1der

Afternoon everyone. A late check in for me today. A 5.4 at 05:57 this morning. Very windy here currently but (so far) only a light shower


----------



## freesia

@Northerner congrats on the HS


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all dead on 6 for me today.


----------



## Lanny

02:24 BS 6.6 with about an hour of DP & couldn’t get back to sleep! Only lasted until just about 6pm for evening LR as I couldn’t snooze at all while waiting for courier. Was very windy & wet & the lightweight parcel was being blown about & nearly off the front door steps at one point: a palaver to keep going out with gloves on to set it back up leaning against the door so, brought it inside & just couldn’t snooze! Was picked up just after 2pm just after I’d put a chicken casserole into the oven. I’m quite impressed at the speed of delivery as it’s been delivered to Scotland by 7pm tracked it online! So, just the wait for the results!

Just had breakfast of beef & beansprouts with oyster sauce: 2 whole bags of asda beansprouts as they don’t do broccoli rice, only tesco do that; AWFUL with cauliflower rice & I only have THAT with the rare curry as it’s taste is disguised! The secret ingredient, that really brings it life, in beef & beansprouts with oyster sauce is actually white pepper & one of the rare instances where black pepper is lacking, ok ish in a pinch! 

A Very Good Morning to all & have a Wonderful Day! 

May go back to sleep now? Still needing more sleep I find as I’m still fighting, mountain climbing & cooking is still wiping me out, though a bit less! Also, still not pre bolusing & actually check I have room to drop before I start cooking as my BS still drops afterwards but, less dramatically: yesterday before cooking chicken casserole was 13:25 BS 8.5 & after was 13:56 BS 6.8 as it didn’t take me quite so long to prep before going into the oven!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this very dull, overcast, wet, windy morning.

Strange, the other day it was so warm and sunny, since then its been so cold and wet. 

5.0 for me this morning. Happy with that.

Not much to do today and if the rain doesn't stop, I won't be going out either. Not that it stopped me yesterday as I ate my fish and chip at the sea front in the drizzly rain. Quite enjoyed it. Got thoroughly wet though.


----------



## HenryBennett

On a grey and wet morning it’s a 5.6 at 05:40. It looks like my exercise will be taken indoors again today. Have a good one wherever you are.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 and it’s wet and miserable here too, just like yesterday. It’s like autumn, had to put the boost on the heating as I couldn’t get warm at one stage. An hour of ironing soon sorted that out!

Busy few days ahead with family stuff. Baby Zara and mummy coming for lunch today. Tomorrow the four eldest grandchildren are coming for a sleepover. Really looking forward to that as I haven’t seen the three eldest since the Easter holidays. Touch wood, weather is looking better tomorrow. We went to the new Symths toy store yesterday, and as well as buying baby Zara a play gym to keep at ours, we bought new tennis balls ( we’ve plenty of bats) and a modern day frisbee. The Ultimate Tech Ring flexible flying disc. I don’t, for one minute, think that grand title will stop it going over into the neighbours’ gardens! 

Have a great day, I’m going for a big shop, need supplies to feed four, always hungry and thirsty,   children!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> The Ultimate Tech Ring flexible flying disc. I don’t, for one minute, think that grand title will stop it going over into the neighbours’ gardens!


It will *guarantee *that it will gracefully fly over the fence into the neighbours’ gardens!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A shocking 10.3 this morning. Been high all night as well. Very tired and glad its Friday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.8 for me.

As Supertramp sang “it’s raining again”.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this am. 
It's been raining almost continuously for the last 24 hours, so indoor exercise is in order today.
Stay dry if you can.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

A deserved 7.6 today. Cleaning day yesterday and more today. Popping up to my daughters this morning, bath and nails to do ready for tomorrow. Have a good day all x


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.2 this morning, good job I am still working from home so no driving.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - right there with you in the exercising in doors today as two wet and windy to go out for a run.

@eggyg - enjoy the visits from all your grandchildren.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here. Too much bog snorkelling yesterday. (OK, it was a walk, but we spent quite a lot of it pirouetting on tussocks of grass between the miry bits). Back home today, had planned to stop off on the way back, but in view of the weather we are heading straight back.


----------



## Maca44

4.8 for me, ran 10k on treadmill yesterday so chuffed with that but my knee's are hurting and making odd rattling noises. It was only 6mths ago I couldn't run 1k so have come along way didn't even feel puffed out it's just the knee's that are giving up. Not sure how my body is getting the energy on a low carb diet and ran on only 1 slice of Keto bread after breakfast I find this is the best time for me to exercise anyways it's working.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Wow, it was windy overnight! It was filthy on the beach this morning too...this time last year I had a heat rash from sitting out in the sun for too long. Come on summer!


----------



## Spozkins

8.8. Woke up with a lo overnight and was a bit fed up of treating dropping  bg's yesterday that just overdid it so I could get some sleep. 

Overall, things are looking a lot better though. Looking good forward to the end of my shift today and my weekend off. 

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, I was rudely awakened by a 3.4.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.1 for me at 06:12 this morning. Wet and windy here in West Berks although better than it was over night. I thought the baby had slept through last night but the wife informs me that he didn't but I did   

The weekend is nearly here so have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:35 BS 5.1. I DID sleep after breakfast, don’t when or how long but, was deeply under, no dream, by the health centre calling me & a good thing they were patient as it took me a while to respond! 24 hour blood pressure monitor to be fitted on 01/06/21 at 09:30 & to be returned 02/06/21 at 09:30 which is a bit of a mad dashing about that day as it’s also my 2nd vaccine on 02/06/21 at 14:00. BUT, being reminded of THAT, pending CV results I may need to postpone?

I’d forgotten about & slept past my 06:00 LR dose so, bunged that in about 09:30 after call & my meds before testing so, surprised by the BS 5.1! Thought it would be higher as LR was 3.5 hours late! But, it DOES tell me that I may have over bolused a bit for breakfast earlier & the delayed LR was maybe no bad thing: dithered at the time on 28 or 26 units of NR & went with 28 which is a bit too much! I’d better err on the lower dose now especially if I’m going to nod off afterwards which I’m prone too after the exertion of cooking & the food hitting my stomach double whammy effect of tiredness!

Ooohhhh! Just about to post when I heard the tex message alert on my phone! It’s the CV test & it’s negative! Phew! with a drop of sweat over one eye! So, I just have a cold then which I’m still fighting off!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

4.7 - waking this morning
8.5 - before bed

It's wet in Filey today - I'm off to work in a bit - I don't think we'll be in the playground today - it will be sat supposedly quietly watching a dvd in the classroom

*PLEASE COMMENT ON MY BGS*


----------



## Ditto

> *PLEASE COMMENT ON MY BGS *



I would but I know nothing!  6.8 today for me. Fed-up with this deluge.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointed with an 8.6 this morning. It was 6.6 2 hours earlier when I woke up having a bad dream, rolled over and went back to sleep.  My bedtime reading was 6.8 and overnight graph was pretty level, so it looks like a bit of DP hit me as oppose to my usual FOTF.... much less convenient to deal with! 
Up to 92%TIR and just 5% below so I am making good progress on getting better control now thank goodness. 

Rebel was a bit colicky yesterday so once I got some painkiller/antiinflam into him we headed out for a walk/jog (in the rain) to try to settle him down and thankfully it did. nearly lost him 4 years ago to it at this time of year. The transition from haylage to grass is what triggers it even though I try to do it slow and steady. Had my heart in my mouth when I realised he wasn't right but thankfully I caught it early and he has been fine today although I was anxious as to what I would find this morning. 
Had the equine dentist out this morning. he is a great guy. He was very impressed by my stunt riding cockerel chick.... the only remaining chick from the clutch that hatched before Easter. It's mother drowned in the water butt one day.... Jackdaws had dropped a load of nesting debris, twigs horse hair etc into it and I think she was maybe trying it out as a possible nesting site as she had just come back into lay.... sad way to go!  and the following night something attacked the chicks..... they were too wild to round up, so this one remaining one was eventually caught and brought into the feed room and has now transitioned to the stable next door and roosts on the backs of the horses and seems to prefer their company to that of the other chickens. I went in the other night and it was on Rebel's back whilst he was lying down but managed to stay on board whilst he got up. It hops across from one horse to the next if I try to catch it and I have just had to accept that grooming bird poop off horses backs is now another job on my endless list!! Horses don't seem bothered by it at all so I am trying to be chilled about it too.


----------



## Christy

Birdy said:


> I would but I know nothing!  6.8 today for me. Fed-up with this deluge.


Me too @mum2westiesGill.  I see your plea for help but know nothing about type 1 . Sorry!


----------



## rebrascora

I am commenting on Gill's other thread but these readings today look fine to me @mum2owestiesGill


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> It hops across from one horse to the next if I try to catch it and I have just had to accept that grooming bird poop off horses backs is now another job on my endless list!!


Hope Rebel makes a good recovery. Horses and their digestions!. The horse I loaned during lockdown now has swallows nesting at the back of his stable, but now that the riding school has gone back to normal operations, I’m not responsible for grooming him any more. I just need to remember to duck when I go in to lead him out.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Disappointed with an 8.6 this morning. It was 6.6 2 hours earlier when I woke up having a bad dream, rolled over and went back to sleep.  My bedtime reading was 6.8 and overnight graph was pretty level, so it looks like a bit of DP hit me as oppose to my usual FOTF.... much less convenient to deal with!
> Up to 92%TIR and just 5% below so I am making good progress on getting better control now thank goodness.
> 
> Rebel was a bit colicky yesterday so once I got some painkiller/antiinflam into him we headed out for a walk/jog (in the rain) to try to settle him down and thankfully it did. nearly lost him 4 years ago to it at this time of year. The transition from haylage to grass is what triggers it even though I try to do it slow and steady. Had my heart in my mouth when I realised he wasn't right but thankfully I caught it early and he has been fine today although I was anxious as to what I would find this morning.
> Had the equine dentist out this morning. he is a great guy. He was very impressed by my stunt riding cockerel chick.... the only remaining chick from the clutch that hatched before Easter. It's mother drowned in the water butt one day.... Jackdaws had dropped a load of nesting debris, twigs horse hair etc into it and I think she was maybe trying it out as a possible nesting site as she had just come back into lay.... sad way to go!  and the following night something attacked the chicks..... they were too wild to round up, so this one remaining one was eventually caught and brought into the feed room and has now transitioned to the stable next door and roosts on the backs of the horses and seems to prefer their company to that of the other chickens. I went in the other night and it was on Rebel's back whilst he was lying down but managed to stay on board whilst he got up. It hops across from one horse to the next if I try to catch it and I have just had to accept that grooming bird poop off horses backs is now another job on my endless list!! Horses don't seem bothered by it at all so I am trying to be chilled about it too.


My daughter’s worst nightmare is colic. She’s unfortunately lost more than one horse to it. Who’s idea was it to make it so horses can’t be sick? Fingers crossed Rebel is ok.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Hope Rebel makes a good recovery. Horses and their digestions!. The horse I loaned during lockdown now has swallows nesting at the back of his stable, but now that the riding school has gone back to normal operations, I’m not responsible for grooming him any more. I just need to remember to duck when I go in to lead him out.


Yes I have swallows in my stable too although we are a little behind and they haven't started nesting yet, but I will soon be grooming swallow poop and chicken poop off horses backs and as you say, ducking to avoid flight path when I go in.


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks for good wishes for Reb. He is much brighter this afternoon, trying to charm the pants off me for treats. Charm is his middle name and if he can't achieve it by kissing you in the most gentle and loving way, he will back up and bow in the hope of achieving success. Sometimes you just can't help but give in to him because he asks so nicely. It is fair to say that he gets rather more than his fair share!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for good wishes for Reb. He is much brighter this afternoon, trying to charm the pants off me for treats. Charm is his middle name and if he can't achieve it by kissing you in the most gentle and loving way, he will back up and bow in the hope of achieving success. Sometimes you just can't help but give in to him because he asks so nicely. It is fair to say that he gets rather more than his fair share!


Aawww he sounds adorable


----------



## Maca44

4.0 and I win I'm first on yey.

Looking at the garden from the summer room is like looking at a cake in a shop window, I just can't have it. Just want to get out in garden have loads of new plants to plant and projects to plan   it's nearly June for gods sake.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## Lanny

04:42 BS 7.7 Ok ish! Almost feel normal this morning!  Heart rate stayed in the the high 70’s & 80’s yesterday, 78 to 88, & although cooking was still tiring it didn’t really put my heart rate up by much although BS still dropped by 2mmol.

Already just had breakfast & I think I can start pr bolusing again as my BS didn’t drop & instead normal DP took over & raised it by 1mmol by the time I ate: cooking this morning hasn’t tired me out & I did it more or less at normal speed; 05:00 BS 8.8. None the less I’ll stay cautious & not pre bolus for cooking lunch later today & see what happens? 

Still a little bit of coughing last night & too soon yet to tell if I’m coughing today but, feel generally better even from last night when I looked over the day’s heart rate measurements & it never went above 88!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Its actually stopped raining!!!! Yessss

4.9 this morning which is fine

Not much to do today that's planned. Oh yes, I am going to make pizza using LoDough as a base. Not sure how that will turn out. I've never seen so thin a thing before !!! I will use real cheese, passata, and tomatoes too. Theoretically it should be good. I will eat half of one at 113.6 Cals, 6.3g carbs. Not too bad.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today. 
Rain has finally stopped, so off to the woods (I bet it'll be waterlogged.)

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.1 at 06:00 - I like the low 5’s. It’s sunny and I hope it stays that way. Good weekend to all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.4 for me. Although Libre alarm woke me and scan then said 4.2.....woke me in the night too, to say 3.8, when I did finger prick it was 6.2. 

Very frustrating...and after an afternoon off fighting lows too, at least half a pack of pastilles walking round Ikea had hardly any effect. Plus other snacks back at car. Sat with my daughter perusing catalogue and chatting about plans for her new house.

Home, dinner, less bolus, dipped again after meal...all very puzzling. Then come bedtime whoosh all extra carbs seemed to kick in. Hoping for a steadier less frustrating day today. 

Like you @Maca44 I've spent the week gazing out of the window. Lots of plants to go in new raised beds. On the plus side everything looks lovely and fresh....surely the clouds must be empty by now?

Have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

7.2 and party day today. Weather still not looking good. Hubby is taking gazebo up, hope people bring wellies and mackintoshs as looks like they may be needed. Weather map shows dry everywhere except the south coast - damn it. My daughter has worked really hard and everything looks lovely. Have a good day all x
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS x


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.7 for me today. Looking forward to today and getting back to me Strollercise class.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7 on this damp morning, the forecast is for it to be dry, light winds with a high of 11 degrees! Woohoo!  Kids coming at 10.30, well three of them, other likes a lie in! Found out that there’s a steam train passing through Carlisle today on the Settle line. We don’t live too far ( well 2 miles) from a suitable railway bridge so going to walk the kids there later. One of them may be excited! ( Mr Eggy!).

Have a super  Saturday everyone, hope you all manage to stay dry. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HS. 
@SueEK have a great party.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 3.6.

Off to see my Mum this morning, cannot wait -it’s been so long.

Have a lovely party @SueEK, great HS work @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Have a good day out there


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me .

Today's major excitement will be collecting my prescription. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here at 6.30, went back to sleep and now I'm 6.9. Thank you Dawn. Abandoned plans to visit Rievaulx Abbey and York on the way home yesterday as weather was so foul. Good excuse to have another holiday there some time. Bonus was that we got home for a late lunch, I tipped all the clothes into the washing machine and then the tumble dryer, so I don't have that to face today (just the ironing).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Libre alarm woke me this morning with a 4.4 and i've been in target all night. Yay!!! 
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
@SueEK enjoy your party
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here at 6.30, went back to sleep and now I'm 6.9. Thank you Dawn. Abandoned plans to visit Rievaulx Abbey and York on the way home yesterday as weather was so foul. Good excuse to have another holiday there some time. Bonus was that we got home for a late lunch, I tipped all the clothes into the washing machine and then the tumble dryer, so I don't have that to face today (just the ironing).


Oh that was a shame. The weather has been truly awful this week. We lit the fire yesterday! Never mind, as you say, good excuse for a return visit.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me this morning, off for my Hba1c this morning, and managed to lose 2.5lb this week.

Hope you all have a great weekend, it is my nice weekend as it is hubby's weekend off, which he only gets in weekend off a month.


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> so I don't have that to face today (just the ironing).


Shake and wear!


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> 7.2 and party day today. Weather still not looking good. Hubby is taking gazebo up, hope people bring wellies and mackintoshs as looks like they may be needed. Weather map shows dry everywhere except the south coast - damn it. My daughter has worked really hard and everything looks lovely. Have a good day all x
> @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS x


What time do you want us all round do we bring a bottle   I normally buy cheap wine from Aldi then drink the hosts expensive stuff.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

9.0 - waking this morning
5.1 - before bed


----------



## Spozkins

I woke with a 3.3. But, i did experiment going to bed a bit lower at 5.6 to see if that was something I could pull off and aparantly  it isn't!

Anyway, quite chuffed with myself. Went for dafne  pre assessment yesterday and the nurse seemed shocked by my hba1c (probably because it was so high for so long). She saw my last pre assessment from 1 year ago which was 71 (8.6) and and this one was 57 (7.4). I'm pretty happy as I've had a shaky few weeks and wonder how much further dafne can help me bring it down!

@Maca44  I feel your pain- but maybe you could try growing some plants yourself? The seedlings take up minimal  space and you can get em out there when it eventually stops, it had to doesn't it???


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning but only because I jabbed myself 3 correction units a couple of hours earlier for a whopping 12.3 (A combination of eating a bit too much protein at bedtime ((for some reason I was craving meat so had some left over mince)) and this DP thing which I am not impressed about.... I want my FOTF back instead) and then went back to sleep. Feels so much better starting the day on a good number even if I have to cheat to get it!

@Spozkins Many congratulations on your fantastic HbA1c improvement. Even if DAFNE doesn't help you improve it much, the knowledge you gain will help to keep you safer and it is just such a positive experience and spending time with other Type 1s is a fantastic opportunity to share experiences and feel more normal.

@Lanny So pleased you are feeling a bit better. Those high rev counts you were getting were worrying especially with your compromised breathing. Take it slow and steady. Relieved your test came back negative. 

@mum2westiesGill Were those evening and morning readings Libre scans or finger pricks? What did you eat after the 5.1 at bedtime to bring you up as that is quite relevant to mention, otherwise it makes it looks like your basal insulin isn't high enough which may not be the case. 
It may be that having just lowered your basal dose you need slightly less carbs at bedtime to bring you up... maybe just half of what you usually have. 
Your overnight Libre graph trace can show you if that morning reading of 9 is due to Dawn Phenomenon if the graph shows a rise in the morning or that the carbs were too much if it rises up just after bed and then stays high all night..... or perhaps a bit of both.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill Were those evening and morning readings Libre scans or finger pricks? What did you eat after the 5.1 at bedtime to bring you up as that is quite relevant to mention, otherwise it makes it looks like your basal insulin isn't high enough which may not be the case.
> It may be that having just lowered your basal dose you need slightly less carbs at bedtime to bring you up... maybe just half of what you usually have.
> Your overnight Libre graph trace can show you if that morning reading of 9 is due to Dawn Phenomenon if the graph shows a rise in the morning or that the carbs were too much if it rises up just after bed and then stays high all night..... or perhaps a bit of both.


Hi @rebrascora the evening and morning readings were both finger pricks. At 9:00pm late teatime because of a chinese takeaway my bg was 5.1 then at 22:52pm my bg was 3.7 so I ate 4 jelly babies but also had 2 bags of crisps 18g of carbs. Bedtime was back to 5.1 and because my bg was lower than 8mmol I couldn't resist a salmon sandwich which was 1 round of hovis 18g of carbs.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @rebrascora the evening and morning readings were both finger pricks. At 9:00pm late teatime because of a chinese takeaway my bg was 5.1 then at 22:52pm my bg was 3.7 so I ate 4 jelly babies but also had 2 bags of crisps 18g of carbs. Bedtime was back to 5.1 and because my bg was lower than 8mmol I couldn't resist a salmon sandwich which was 1 round of hovis 18g of carbs.


Looks like you could have done with splitting the dose for the Chinese meal and having half the bolus before you ate and half afterwards to prevent that hypo. Unfortunately the carbs in many takeaways release more slowly due to the fat content so the insulin hits your system before the glucose does if you inject all the insulin before the meal and you can end up hypo as you did on this occasion. The carbs are still there though in your digestive system so they spike your BG levels later in the night. Because you have also taken on board so many extra carbs with the jelly babies and crisps and then a salmon sandwich (Blooming heck! That's a lot of food to eat after a late Chinese takeaway!) all those extra carbs have taken you too high. 
The problem has almost certainly been caused by the slower release carbs in the Chinese meal rather than you miscalculating the bolus dose. Pizza has a similar effect and many people find that injecting half their insulin for the meal before they start eating and half afterwards works well. So if your bolus for the Chinese meal was say 8 units of Humalog, injecting 4units before you eat and then the other 4units afterwards.... maybe an hour after you first started eating.... would help to match the insulin to the glucose release from the carbs and prevent that hypo and then you over eating later and your levels then going too high.

I appreciate that this is the opposite of what I was saying about breakfast bolus on your other thread but this is where different times of day and different types of food can make a big difference to the timing of the insulin injection and the impact that has on your levels. Libre really helps you to understand this if you know how to use the data from it effectively.
Hopefully you also scanned with the Libre at bedtime and when you woke up in order to capture all the overnight data?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Looks like you could have done with splitting the dose for the Chinese meal and having half the bolus before you ate and half afterwards to prevent that hypo. Unfortunately the carbs in many takeaways release more slowly due to the fat content so the insulin hits your system before the glucose does if you inject all the insulin before the meal and you can end up hypo as you did on this occasion. The carbs are still there though in your digestive system so they spike your BG levels later in the night. Because you have also taken on board so many extra carbs with the jelly babies and crisps and then a salmon sandwich (Blooming heck! That's a lot of food to eat after a late Chinese takeaway!) all those extra carbs have taken you too high.
> The problem has almost certainly been caused by the slower release carbs in the Chinese meal rather than you miscalculating the bolus dose. Pizza has a similar effect and many people find that injecting half their insulin for the meal before they start eating and half afterwards works well. So if your bolus for the Chinese meal was say 8 units of Humalog, injecting 4units before you eat and then the other 4units afterwards.... maybe an hour after you first started eating.... would help to match the insulin to the glucose release from the carbs and prevent that hypo and then you over eating later and your levels then going too high.
> 
> I appreciate that this is the opposite of what I was saying about breakfast bolus on your other thread but this is where different times of day and different types of food can make a big difference to the timing of the insulin injection and the impact that has on your levels. Libre really helps you to understand this if you know how to use the data from it effectively.
> Hopefully you also scanned with the Libre at bedtime and when you woke up in order to capture all the overnight data?



With chinese I'm never sure how much I'm going to eat


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> With chinese I'm never sure how much I'm going to eat


All the more reason to split your dose and inject some(half) before you eat and then see how much you did actually eat and adjust/reduce the second half of the dose if necessary to account for any you didn't eat or more that you did eat.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> All the more reason to split your dose and inject some(half) before you eat and then see how much you did actually eat and adjust/reduce the second half of the dose if necessary to account for any you didn't eat or more that you did eat.



Last night I tested before I ate then worked out the carbs after I'd finished eating then injected


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Last night I tested before I ate then worked out the carbs after I'd finished eating then injected


Ok, well that is a good tactic too, so if that is what you did, then perhaps it was a slight miscalculation of carbs which caused your hypo afterwards.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Ok, well that is a good tactic too, so if that is what you did, then perhaps it was a slight miscalculation of carbs which caused your hypo afterwards.



@rebrascora I use the carbs and cals app for chinese and I weigh out the prawn fried rice which is actually egg fried rice on carbs and cals - I wonder wether to maybe just enter a few less carbs next time or just not have chinese again


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> @rebrascora I use the carbs and cals app for chinese and I weigh out the prawn fried rice which is actually egg fried rice on carbs and cals - I wonder wether to maybe just enter a few less carbs next time or just not have chinese again


It would be a shame to miss out on Chinese if you enjoy it. I would use it as an excuse/opportunity to experiment more and try a lower dose next time or inject your insulin maybe an hour after starting to eat but make sure you start the meal earlier in the evening so you have more time afterwards to do corrections. 
The more times you have the same meal and try different doses/timings or portion sizes, the better you will get at figuring out the best way to manage your BG levels with it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Everybody
Today 5.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good dry morning to you all. Yes it has stopped raining. In fact yesterday was so sunny we went to the beach. Sadly it was a bit windy and that wind had a real chill on it. Didn't stop us relaxing and enjoying the time out.

5.4 for me this morning. If I had just waited a few minutes it would have possibly been a house special. Still, 5.4 is good.

Not much to do today. Looking at some VBA code to mess around with charts automatically. Ohhh, I do have some fun.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today. 
It's a bit drizzly outside at the moment. So, I'll exercise my old brain with the Sunday cryptic crossword.

Dez


----------



## Ralph-YK

5.8


----------



## rikedwards

Good morning all
8.5 for me this morning which, I believe, is a little on the high side
I guess it is what it is though?
Richard


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  9.3 here...oops, I blame Eurovision!

Hope you had a lovely day yesterday with your mum @Flower.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7.
On my own as the tribe ( Mr Eggy included) still in bed. It’s pure bliss! Although I love my grandchildren dearly, it’s hard work entertaining four children of very different ages. 2 x 14 year olds, an 8 year old and a three year old. We did take them train spotting yesterday, an almost six mile walk with minimum complaints. They actually all quite enjoyed it, the two little ones were very excited. Today may be difficult as it’s raining at the moment and forecast to continue. I suspect my WiFi may take some bashing! Oops, heard movement. Ah well, my peace is shattered! 

Have a fab day. I’ll mostly be feeding children.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.2 today. Party went well despite the intermittent showers. I have attached a couple of pics. Need to get down Sainsbury’s early as my stepfathers 70th today and offered to make the sandwiches. He has a band booked at a nearby pub, they have an outdoor area. Not sure I feel up to listening to a loud band, or making bucketloads of sandwiches to be honest but hey ho. Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## SueEK

Sorry don’t know why they didn’t come up as thumbnail photos,,


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me

Nice compression hypo overnight which has rather spoilt my time in ranged figured which were 97% with no hypos for the last seven days.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.5 when I woke ....but then I was cycling through the forest in quite unsuitable clothing, to get to a sports centre, that isn’t in the forest....stopping at places that aren’t in this county let alone the forest...ended waiting to get into a cinema in London with my daughter....woke again to  9.7 boo! I feel more tired now than I did when I first woke up. I must learn to get up when alarm goes off and not think that I’ll just stay for a minute. Hey ho.

Sounds like you’ll be at the supermarket tomorrow for a restock @eggyg

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.3 this morning, taking my mum to see her grandson, my nephew and his baby that she has only seen a couple of time since she was born in Jan 2020, hubby has offered to drive us as my bloods are low, which I appreciate although I am sure I will be up to 5 by 9.30.  

Followed by Watching tie Monaco Grand Prix and making hubby a lemon drizzle cake for his birthday tomorrow.

Second Covid jab at 5pm today. 

Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## Lisa66

Martin.A said:


> Here it is. Don't know what the next project is yet but on her way to see family up in Bedfordshire today she's stopping off at a reclamation place in Milton Keynes, so no doubt she'll be bringing something back.
> 
> View attachment 17126


Lovely .... I wonder what goodies the reclamation yard had


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Went to a garden centre yesterday afternoon with my son, for my Mother’s Day treat. Mother’s day 2020, that is, he still owes me another one. (And yes, I did have a large slice of orange cake, and yes I did peak at round about 12.5 on the Libre). Didn’t get to look round the plants, as the heavens opened big time the minute we got there and stayed open. Drove back home afterwards, all of 5 miles, to find OH with watering can in hand, watering the pots. We hadn’t (and didn’t) have a drop at home.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 at 08:10 and an average of 5.5 over the last week. I blame Eurovision.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.8

Lovely seeing my Mum but crikey a lot of hard work as we’re emptying all extraneous stuff for her house sale as she’s moving near us. Just call me Flower the oven cleaner/freezer de-froster /garden weed destroyer (I hope they were weeds!) and lob in 2 hypos for the fun factor.

Glad your party went well @SueEK ,I’m surprised you weren’t hypo after all that cycling in your dream @Lisa66 ! 

Have a good day


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, happy Sunday. Breezy and chilly here but rain is holding off so I'm in the garden, sortov, I'm that crook now the new plan is 10 to 15 minutes in the garden, come in on the laptop and then get back out as soon as feel up to it! Good grief. Sticking to the liquid diet, killing me, could cry for want of comfort food because I'm such a saddo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did y'all see Monty on Gardener's Wolrld? Carex was featured! He said it's a woodland plant but also a marginal. Yeah right, the bugger will grow anywheres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to try some in the pond then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The garden is such a mess, can't believe how bad it is and always too wet to get out there. Wanted it nice for my birthday bbq when the piggles all descend and wreck it anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year Halle Mae came in with treasures, ie all my plant labels. I still don't know what half of them are. So funny.

Have a lovely day y'all. Only watched Euro on Gogglebox, I have no attention span these days and Gogglebox gives me just enough of everything, especially if it's tensing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or possibly boring. 

Disgusted at certain peoples this morning, what part of 'forged bank statements' is not a prison sentence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, 7.5 @ 5.16 def going for a nap later... I am hankering for balloons for my birthday now. Lovely.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me after a 4am 2u correction, probably caused by delayed reaction to profiteroles. Naughty but nice.

Hoping to get a decent walk in this afternoon so fingers crossed the rain stays away.

@SueEK, glad your party went ok. Lovely photos.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

7.9 for me but once again it involved a correction a couple of hours earlier. I ate very late last night.... bit of a midnight feast by the time I got back from the yard and put the oven on to cook something.... with it being light I lose track of time and it was a lovely evening... was quite shocked when the church clock opposite my stables struck 10 and not 9!. Anyway my sausage, belly pork cauli mash and broccoli was delicious but the protein kicked in this morning needing that correction. Managed to keep things in range though (caught it at 9.7) so I am happy about that. I have also managed to get my hypo figure down to 3% for the last 7 days so making progress on that front too.

@khskel Those are amazing TIR figures... Just WOW! Shame about your compression hypo blotting them but it's an error on the system, not a failure on your part. Still annoying though.

@rikedwards Welcome to the thread. Hope you stick around and become a regular and we get to learn a bit more about you as a result. As you will see from reading other posts here on the thread, waking readings can be a bit all over the place for some of us. The important thing is that we try to improve our overall diabetes management with a view to getting them consistently in target. It can be tricky but stick at it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

Today it's my daughter Claire's 31st birthday - we're having my in laws over and having a buffet and birthday cake - which although I'm nervous about having buffet food I'm going to have and some birthday cake too

7:26am - 4.2 - waking this morning
00:16am - 6.5 - before bed

Re 4.2 this morning - I've reduced my Tresiba background insulin once again to try and stop all the morning 4s

Re 6.5 before bed - I also tested at 23:18pm - bg was 6.9 - I had wensleydale cheese sandwich on 1 round of hovis - 1.8 cp or 18g of carbs

Please comment on my bgs


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.5 for me today. Me and Trev went out for a lovely meal last night at the local steakhouse. Was great to have a couple of cocktails, a lovely steak and a cheeky pudding. Got a couple of bags of rocks yesterday so might get my paints out later.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 after 10hr sleep was very busy yesterday converting home with smart switches/sockets so now I just say "Alexa" turn the garden fountain on or garden lights while sitting on my ass, did do the indoor lights as well. Just need it to cook my dinner now but don't think that is going to work.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Today it's my daughter Claire's 31st birthday - we're having my in laws over and having a buffet and birthday cake - which although I'm nervous about having buffet food I'm going to have and some birthday cake too
> 
> 7:26am - 4.2 - waking this morning
> 00:16am - 6.5 - before bed
> 
> Re 4.2 this morning - I've reduced my Tresiba background insulin once again to try and stop all the morning 4s
> 
> Re 6.5 before bed - I also tested at 23:18pm - bg was 6.9 - I had wensleydale cheese sandwich on 1 round of hovis - 1.8 cp or 18g of carbs
> 
> Please comment on my bgs


I think another basal reduction is a good call. It's not an ideal situation having to have a sandwich every night at bedtime just to keep you from hypoing overnight and still waking up in the 4s, so trying another reduction in your Tresiba makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all 4.9 for me today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> I think another basal reduction is a good call. It's not an ideal situation having to have a sandwich every night at bedtime just to keep you from hypoing overnight and still waking up in the 4s, so trying another reduction in your Tresiba makes a lot of sense.



Hi @rebrascora & thanks about your comment reducing the Tresiba - I've only reduced it by 1 unit then I wondered wether to leave it for 5 days to let it settle and see what the 5 days brings.


----------



## freesia

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @rebrascora & thanks about your comment reducing the Tresiba - I've only reduced it by 1 unit then I wondered wether to leave it for 5 days to let it settle and see what the 5 days brings.


I'm on Tresiba too. As its a longer acting insulin, any changes you make do take a few days to be noticeable so i would leave it around 4 days, just keep an eye on your waking levels.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> I'm on Tresiba too. As its a longer acting insulin, any changes you make do take a few days to be noticeable so i would leave it around 4 days, just keep an eye on your waking levels.


Thank you @freesia - if it needs to be changed would you change it on Thursday or Friday?


----------



## freesia

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you @freesia - if it needs to be changed would you change it on Thursday or Friday?


See what happens with your levels before deciding what day. It may be that you notice a difference in a couple of days, then again it may take longer. Its a case of making a change, waiting to see what happens then making the decision to change again or stay at that dose. Its hard because no one can tell you what to do as diabetes is so personal, everyone is different.


----------



## Lisa66

Martin.A said:


> She won't have been able to buy anything that won't fit in the back of her Hyundai i10........


Oh I don’t know...where there’s a will etc


----------



## Lanny

WEELLL, theres’s nothing else for it but, an Australian G’day mates: SO late it COULD even warrant a Good Evening; 17:35 BS 7.5 an ok ish reading, STILL!

Went to bed on 22:43 BS 6.6 & slept & slept because I could: still stuck in LR albeit 30 minutes late & drifted off again; reduced fat sausages & mushrooms in the oven until 17:50 as I don’t feel I want eggs as I’m a wee bit stuffed despite it being over 12.5 hours since I ate!

Sleep pattern will be off kilter now but, I don’t care! I’m all bright eyed & bushy tailed! 

PS: a delish looking spread there for your Birthday party @SueEK  It’s SO lovely to have your loved ones there in person & you all look so happy!

@Birdy REALLY loved all your little pictures in your post! 

Have to stop now or I’ll burn my breakfast!  17:51 eek!


----------



## Lanny

It’s all good with the water off the mushrooms & dumped half a can of baked beans, 100g, on top! About to tuck in!


----------



## Lanny

Ah 18:00 just went off too & LR going in just 30 minutes overlap but, still ok & forgot to say, went back to pre bolusing from dinner last night as after lunch, without, was just a smidgey bit high 9,9 at the two hour mark! So, back to peaking at 8.8 at the 90 minutes mark last night after late dinner!


----------



## rikedwards

Good morning all

5.6 on waking this morning which I am happy with

Back to work today after a few days off for the wedding anniversary 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.7 today, am not convinced my Coke yesterday was a diet one, tasted different. Anyhow stepfathers party went well and am officially pooped. Didn’t sleep well again last night and heavy day at work followed by 2 of my grandchildren. Anyhow long but enjoyable weekend. It is our coral wedding anniversary, that’s 35 years but couldn’t possibly fit in another celebration.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1
hospital this afternoon (ongoing injection treatment diabetic retinopathy)
Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 this morning. It’s sunny at the mo, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Yes it IS sunny right now. I will wander out to the beach about 8am then a bit of food shopping on the way back.

4.8 for me this morning which I am very happy with.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A high 10.9 for me and graph showing its been in the 12s all night. Am feeling very fed up with it all atm, just want to cry. Its probably stress. Off to work soon but really don't want to go.

Have a good day whatevee you are planning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me this morning.  Back to sunshine  (for today at least)

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new week 12.9 ,new sensor suspended insulin for a few hours overnight because it was reading low when I wasn’t hypo - hey presto double figures. I’ll definitely get this diabetes thing cracked very soon....

Have a good day out there


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. I do believe it isn’t actually raining at the moment. What a novelty!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Looking strangely bright outside. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checking in.

All clear from the recent retinopathy screening.

Spent Saturday in the rain planting trees in mum and dad’s garden which you’d have thought would exhaust me and give me a decent night of sleep but no just the same 2.5 hours. 
Same again last night.

Making a new sexual assault report today or tomorrow. Early 2000s. Guy I was seeing ended up holding me hostage at knife point in my own flat and I called the police. He was arrested etc. 
What I didn’t report at the time was the sexual assaults. I didn’t think I’d be believed. I’m ready to set the record straight but because he’s known and there’s a previous complaint I’m considerably more anxious about this one. 
He’s a truly nasty piece of work and it’s imperative that my safety comes first.
I can only consider doing this report because I’ve got a decent relationship with the SOIT team who will have this to deal with. They’re already handing two others.

I’m also intending to do some work this week. I’m not sure I’m ready for it. I’m not certain I’ll cope but I’m going to try. I am officially signed off sick still but the money would be useful as would the distraction.

Oh and two of my closest friends announced they’re moving. One to Poole (he said Poole but it’s actually Sandbanks) and the other to Germany.

I still haven’t resumed BG testing but diet is slowly getting better and the carbs, consumption of which had undeniably crept up considerably, are significantly reduced.
I’m working on cutting them by half. Staying roughly at this level for a couple of weeks and then reducing by half again. But I’m guesstimating rather than measuring.

Right now though I’m heading out for a walk down to the Thames and along the Embankment.

Will check in again this week xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 6.2. It’s trying to brighten up but the Cumbrian fells are completely shrouded in cloud. The rain is still hanging about.

Like @SueEK I’m pooped too after a busy few days. All very enjoyable none the less. Rest day today.

Glad to see you checking in @ColinUK, take care and I hope everything goes your way.

Have a good day and I hope the rain stays away for us all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 this morning, had second AZ jab yesterday, have a painful shoulder, but I can see the jab was done very near to my shoulder this time.  Got today off of work so can just relax, will have to see if it eases up later to go running.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> See what happens with your levels before deciding what day. It may be that you notice a difference in a couple of days, then again it may take longer. Its a case of making a change, waiting to see what happens then making the decision to change again or stay at that dose. Its hard because no one can tell you what to do as diabetes is so personal, everyone is different.



Thanks @freesia


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone

7:28am 8.2 finger prick - waking this morning
22:45pm 8.8 finger prick - bedtime last night - bg over 8mmol so didn't have supper - teatime test was 18:59pm


----------



## Flower

Robin said:


> I do believe it isn’t actually raining at the moment. What a novelty!


Don't get too excited @Robin!  it's pouring down this side of the Cotswolds -I'll try and divert it elsewhere for you!


----------



## EllsBells

5.2 for me this morning - lowest fasting reading for ages (way too many 7s) and it's my HbA1c today!


----------



## Spozkins

Morning. 5.6 here. A bit disappointed by my time in range as yesterday I went to sycamore gap and had a really decent walk/climb and my libre showed a straight line of 5.3 Till 3pm! Unusual for me and I was hoping I might make it till bedtime and get above 75% time in range for once, but no, that's where I'm at. But I will!


Big ((hugs)) @freesia  it cant stay like this forever. Hopefully settles soon.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 on another wet windy day it's getting to me now


----------



## Michael12421

@EllsBells


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Don't get too excited @Robin!  it's pouring down this side of the Cotswolds -I'll try and divert it elsewhere for you!


Don’t worry, normal service was resumed and it started tipping it down just as I got out of the car at the co-op, and conit used until I’d unloaded the shopping back home.


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 for me this morning. I was doing brilliantly yesterday until late evening when I took a single unit correction on 10.3 as I was leaving my sister's to drive home and when I got back to yard to do evening stables it was 12.1. Jabbed another 2 units (yes I stacked my insulin corrections) which only brought me down to 8.7 and then started to go back up again so another 1.5 units in (a third tier to my stack ) and 4.5 units of Levemir and still stayed top end of range all night. Looks like I need to bring my evening basal forward and increase it or start running again. Actually I must get back into my daily exercise as I am missing it physically and mentally. The difficulty is finding the motivation to start one you lose the habit.

@freesia and @Flower Hope things settle down for you both soon. @freesia Really feeling your frustration. Hang in there.

@EllsBells Congratulations on your House Special. Hope your HbA1c result is a good one.

@ColinUK So good to hear from you but sad that you are still struggling and especially with getting so little sleep. Your experience makes me wonder how many other gay men have been victim to multiple incidents of sexual assault or abuse and haven't reported them due to fear of social stigma/embarrassment etc. and the perpetrators rely on that to keep under the radar and keep offending. It makes you realise how important it is to do what you are doing and make society aware of the problem in order for that to change even if successful prosecutions don't result from it. Shining a light on the problem will hopefully make such offenders less likely to continue with their behaviour and just talking about it here is important in making the wider community more aware of the problem. I really think that you are incredibly brave!

@goodybags Good luck with your retinal treatment today. Hope it goes smoothly and painlessly.

@rikedwards and @SueEK Congratulations to you both on your respective wedding anniversaries.

@Spozkins Sorry to hear your TIR got wrecked after 3pm when you were doing so well. How frustrating! I am guessing you hypoed if you had been walking on "The Wall" Was it busy up there?


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Just catching up after a weekend off line. My step son came to visit along with his partner which was nice along with his daughter from a previous relationship who is a few months older than my son. We finished up pitching them a tent in the orchard and they played out in it despite the pouring rain. It was great having them down as they were a great help with the baby.

I was 5.0 at 05:12 on Saturday, 4.7 at 06:01 on Sunday and 4.7 at 05:37 this morning It is currently hammering down here in West Berks. Should improve later in the week - could be time to get the lawn mower out if it does. The garden is looking very overgrown.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Morning all. A high 10.9 for me and graph showing its been in the 12s all night. Am feeling very fed up with it all atm, just want to cry. Its probably stress. Off to work soon but really don't want to go.
> 
> Have a good day whatevee you are planning.


Aw, @freesia, sending (((hugs))) and a sympathetic-faced emoji. Can you take a few days off?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @EllsBells on your House Special.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here. I do believe it isn’t actually raining at the moment. What a novelty!


Shush, you’ll jinx us!   

Morning all.  7.3 here.

There were some really chatty people on the beach this morning with a lovely friendly sheep dog (he was all over me, it’s a good thing I like dogs!). Nice to have a good old natter after months stuck at home with him indoors and his 1-word sentences, LOL...


----------



## Maca44

Martin.A said:


> Might be the same today as Monday is when we strip the beds.


I remember the days when we would strip then go to bed now 25yrs on like you we strip the bed then make it   .


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> 8.1 for me this morning. I was doing brilliantly yesterday until late evening when I took a single unit correction on 10.3 as I was leaving my sister's to drive home and when I got back to yard to do evening stables it was 12.1. Jabbed another 2 units (yes I stacked my insulin corrections) which only brought me down to 8.7 and then started to go back up again so another 1.5 units in (a third tier to my stack ) and 4.5 units of Levemir and still stayed top end of range all night. Looks like I need to bring my evening basal forward and increase it or start running again. Actually I must get back into my daily exercise as I am missing it physically and mentally. The difficulty is finding the motivation to start one you lose the habit.
> 
> @freesia and @Flower Hope things settle down for you both soon. @freesia Really feeling your frustration. Hang in there.
> 
> @EllsBells Congratulations on your House Special. Hope your HbA1c result is a good one.
> 
> @ColinUK So good to hear from you but sad that you are still struggling and especially with getting so little sleep. Your experience makes me wonder how many other gay men have been victim to multiple incidents of sexual assault or abuse and haven't reported them due to fear of social stigma/embarrassment etc. and the perpetrators rely on that to keep under the radar and keep offending. It makes you realise how important it is to do what you are doing and make society aware of the problem in order for that to change even if successful prosecutions don't result from it. Shining a light on the problem will hopefully make such offenders less likely to continue with their behaviour and just talking about it here is important in making the wider community more aware of the problem. I really think that you are incredibly brave!
> 
> @goodybags Good luck with your retinal treatment today. Hope it goes smoothly and painlessly.
> 
> @rikedwards and @SueEK Congratulations to you both on your respective wedding anniversaries.
> 
> @Spozkins Sorry to hear your TIR got wrecked after 3pm when you were doing so well. How frustrating! I am guessing you hypoed if you had been walking on "The Wall" Was it busy up there?


Actually no, I just became very hungry and ended up adding an extra 10 carbs post meal. My bg only spiked to 10, which last week would've been a spike of 15 but all things considered I left it and it came down overnight.  I don't know that 75% tir  is too bad but I'm not really sure what is reasonable and achievable! Sorry to see your Bgs are playing up a bit again. Still, the numbers are looking a lot better than they were a few weeks ago!


----------



## Lanny

A slightly earlier than yesterday but, STILL nothing else for it, G’day mates!  14:49 BS 7.2 also, a wee bit better than yesterday! ECG at 14:15 tomorrow so, definitely need to be up earlier & eaten by 13:00 although, I don’t think there’ll be anything being flagged up as I discovered the problem myself: temporarily no pre bolusing!

I’m actually woke hungry so, I’m off to have eggs with my beans on toast for breakfast now: out of mushrooms until next shopping; changed it from Tuesday 12:00 to 14:00 to Wednesday this week, ECG, & next week, return of 24 BP monitor & 2nd CV vaccine jab! 

Oh yes, almost forgot! Will catch up & read over two pages of your posts on this thread later! I’m afraid my seismically erupting stomach needs to be seen to first!


----------



## rebrascora

@Spozkins What have you got your Libre target range set at? Most people have it between 3.9 and 10 and I believe that is the recommended settings so your rise to 10 shouldn't have cost you 25% of the day's TIR unless you were in the 10s for a long time. 
As regards what is achievable, I'm now up to 91% TIR with just 3% below over the past 7 days and my PB is 93% with just 3% below but @khskel was up at 97 or 98% the other day which is just amazing! I do quite a few corrections to achieve that though which I don't have a problem with and as long as I am not hypoing lots, neither should my HCPs. Mostly my rises and corrections are down to protein which can be a bit unpredictable as to when it kicks in. It doesn't give sharp rises like carbs though, just slow drift upwards so as long as you keep an eye on your Libre you can head it off before it gets up to 10 most of the time. That helps me to keep in range when my basal levels are steady but i am retired, so I have more time to keep a close eye on it. I believe 70% is what they like you to achieve and no more than 3% below. Anything above 70% is a bonus, so your 75% is fine but always fun to try to improve on it. I treat it like a very slow and continuous computer game and try to beat my previous score.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora and @Spozkins, hopefully all our levels will settle soon. I was frustrated because i went to bed on a 6 which is ok for me as i tend to rise during the night but still stay in range. Thats why its always a shock when it spikes when i'm asleep. The libre alarm went off but it was too close to getting up and breakfast to do a correction. Oh well, we keep plodding on and do our best.

@Bloden, i'd love a few days off, i'm counting down to half term, only 4 more get ups! We're away for a few days next week so it should be a nice break. I've been thinking about whether i really enjoy the job any more. It seems the more you do, the more is asked of you and expected. I love being with the younger children but some days the effort of being "on" and "jolly" all day is draining and when you factor in fluctuating levels it can be exhausting. Not sure i can afford to retire yet though. Lots to think about.

@ColinUK, glad you checked in. Keep strong and know we're thinking of you. Take care.


----------



## Christy

ColinUK said:


> Just checking in.


Good to hear from you @ColinUK . I wondered how you were. The hatred and violence you've endured is unimaginable and reliving it must be horrific. Sending you virtual hugs and support.  Wish we could do more to help you through these dark times.


----------



## SueEK

So sorry to hear you’re still having a tough time @freesia . There’s no way I could stay jolly all day, children are draining especially with the troubles you are having. I feel the same about my job, we take on more and more and feel so unappreciated and as if we are also computerised. Anyhow really hope you get through the rest of the week ok and can have a relaxing week next week x


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> So sorry to hear you’re still having a tough time @freesia . There’s no way I could stay jolly all day, children are draining especially with the troubles you are having. I feel the same about my job, we take on more and more and feel so unappreciated and as if we are also computerised. Anyhow really hope you get through the rest of the week ok and can have a relaxing week next week x


Thanks @SueEK. Really looking forward to Friday at 3.30pm. 
I do try and stay positive and keep going but just sometimes have a wobble. I am seriously thinking about whether i can afford to retire (although there is a lot to think about and discuss first).
I know what you mean about taking on more though. Is the new secretary working out well and easing your workload a bit? I hope so.


----------



## Lisa66

Sneaking in quietly at the back of the class.

10 for me today. No idea where that came from as I’ve suddenly been heading off lows for the last few days. Seasonal basal reduction time maybe...I have already tweaked it a bit. Overnight graph line mostly nice and steady then drops like a stone about 5am then straightish  up to 10 by 7am. I wonder what I was dreaming about around 5.

Roll on half term for you @freesia x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Thanks @SueEK. Really looking forward to Friday at 3.30pm.
> I do try and stay positive and keep going but just sometimes have a wobble. I am seriously thinking about whether i can afford to retire (although there is a lot to think about and discuss first).
> I know what you mean about taking on more though. Is the new secretary working out well and easing your workload a bit? I hope so.


Yes she is very nice but naturally very slow. She has to ask for every task as no 2 are the same. She is savvy so will pick it up but will take months so quite hard going. She is enjoying it so we are not disillusioning her - yet lol. I would like to retire but have another 7 years, may change my job though if something comes along I fancy.  Sounds like you need to carefully work out the pros and cons for retirement, I’m sure you’ll make the right decision xx


----------



## Spozkins

Thanks @rebrascora  that's a really good point actually. I had the libre set between 3.9 and 10 but lowered it to 8.5 as I thought it motivated me more when the green area was a bit smaller - simple visual creature that I am, but I hadn't really considered how that would affect time in target so much. And to answer your question my bg had stuck to 10 for a good few hours which is why it had affected the TIR. I could have corrected but as I said it was close to bedtime and it arranged itself.

90% feels like a long way off to me, but it's good to know it's doable and if anything I like the challenge!

Edit: just changed settings to 3.9  , 10 and have jumped upto 87%. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## rebrascora

Spozkins said:


> Thanks @rebrascora  that's a really good point actually. I had the libre set between 3.9 and 10 but lowered it to 8.5 as I thought it motivated me more when the green area was a bit smaller - simple visual creature that I am, but I hadn't really considered how that would affect time in target so much. And to answer your question my bg had stuck to 10 for a good few hours which is why it had affected the TIR. I could have corrected but as I said it was close to bedtime and it arranged itself.
> 
> 90% feels like a long way off to me, but it's good to know it's doable and if anything I like the challenge!
> 
> Edit: just changed settings to 3.9  , 10 and have jumped upto 87%. Thanks for your insight!


What happens to your figures if you change the upper limit on your TIR back to 10? I bet it makes your result well over 80%


----------



## rebrascora

rebrascora said:


> What happens to your figures if you change the upper limit on your TIR back to 10? I bet it makes your result well over 80%


@Spozkins 

Just changed my range down to 8.5 and it's down from 90% to 74% so you may well be already at 90% if you keep the suggested settings.... which are there for a reason .... to give us an achievable and healthy goal.... rather than an HbA1c result which could incorporate many hypos and highs into an otherwise good looking result ie you could have an HbA1c of 42 which looks great on paper but in reality be having horrendous hypos every other night and then experiencing huge peaks and troughs through the day, none of which is healthy.


----------



## mikeyB

I don’t usually bother to look at this thread, I must admit. I was 5.3 this morning after a middle of the night dip. Difficult pasta meal yesterday, but I like setting myself a challenge

My consultant asked me to try something with Libre 2. That’s setting the lower alarm limit to 4.5. It’s transformed my hypo frequency. Depending on the angle of the arrow and the way that score has been reached, I know exactly what to do to correct to avoid going hypo. Makes for a much smoother control during the day - and, as you can see from this morning’s result, during the night as well. Stops all that jelly baby munching around 2.7!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> I would like to retire but have another 7 years, may change my job though if something comes along I fancy. Sounds like you need to carefully work out the pros and cons for retirement, I’m sure you’ll make the right decision


I have another 10 years officially. Seems such a long time so it may be a change of job. I'd like to work a few less hours but can't do that where i am. Oh well...carry on for now.


----------



## Spozkins

rebrascora said:


> @Spozkins
> 
> Just changed my range down to 8.5 and it's down from 90% to 74% so you may well be already at 90% if you keep the suggested settings.... which are there for a reason .... to give us an achievable and healthy goal.... rather than an HbA1c result which could incorporate many hypos and highs into an otherwise good looking result ie you could have an HbA1c of 42 which looks great on paper but in reality be having horrendous hypos every other night and then experiencing huge peaks and troughs through the day, none of which is healthy.


Yep, again you are completely right. I've moved it back upto ten and am now at 87% so I guess I will leave it there. I feel like such a diabetic newbie these days haha. I don't mind though if it means re learning healthier habits.


----------



## rebrascora

Spozkins said:


> Yep, again you are completely right. I've moved it back upto ten and am now at 87% so I guess I will leave it there. I feel like such a diabetic newbie these days haha. I don't mind though if it means re learning healthier habits.


That reminds me, I forgot to change mine back to 10 again! Done it now but like you yesterday I have been in the 10s most of the late afternoon/evening despite numerous corrections this afternoon. Not sure if it is because I am struggling desperately with sciatica at the moment. It has been niggling for days but starting to get to the point where I can't ignore it anymore. Loath to take Ibuprofen in case it upsets my stomach again but think I am going to have to go for it. Just need to sort out some food first and then start on my back exercises again. Really should do them every day even when it gets better but so easy to lapse until you are in pain again.


----------



## HenryBennett

Am I first to report this morning? I woke early, so 5.6 at 05:00.

We had our first meal out with friends for a very long time yesterday - it was so good.


----------



## rikedwards

7.3 this morning so all under control


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## rebrascora

New sensor last night at bedtime and guess who woke up to a House Special at 5am this morning when the alarm went off. That cleared my sleepy brain fog! Needless to say, I like this new sensor!! 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today and off to work. Have a good day everyone xx
@rebrascora congrats on your HS x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@rebrascora  I too am pleased to report a 5.2 this morning.  That was despite last night's once in a while treat of spaghetti  bolognaise and a little bit of Lindt choccy for afters.  Maybe that's the secret - further investigation may be necessary.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @rebrascora  I too am pleased to report a 5.2 this morning.  That was despite last night's once in a while treat of spaghetti  bolognaise and a little bit of Lindt choccy for afters.  Maybe that's the secret - further investigation may be necessary.
> 
> Dez


Congrats Dez. Very happy to be sharing the 5.2 step with an HS pro. I had a sneaky G&T and an extra half a unit of Levemir last night to achieve mine and then 2 Lift tablets after I got into bed and scanned a 4.2 with a downward sloping arrow... Oops!


----------



## Gwynn

5.4 this morning. Looks pretty dark and overcast this morning. Is that rain I see? Surely not.

Just cracked an XL chart series assignment problem. I know, who cares. Well, I do, but its a small audience.

Why don't my smileys seem to appear in these posts?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from another early bird. 6.3 here in damp Cumbria. When are we going to get some decent weather?

Congratulations  @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HSs. Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.3 here.

Good luck looking at your options @freesia - you must have loads of transferable skills. Some of my friends are making big changes to their working lives. They’re fed up with being knackered and not being appreciated by bosses. Quality of life is so important, especially with diabetes in tow.
Roll on half term!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> 5.4 this morning. Looks pretty dark and overcast this morning. Is that rain I see? Surely not.
> 
> Just cracked an XL chart series assignment problem. I know, who cares. Well, I do, but its a small audience.
> 
> Why don't my smileys seem to appear in these posts?


You can’t use your own ie from your device. Click on three dots on tool bar and voilá! Can’t believe I’m saying this to someone who has cracked an XL chart series assignment problem. ( I actually do not have a clue what that means, just assuming it’s something computery!)


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.7 for me....after Libre alarm went off 4 times during the night, 2 were fair enough, 2 were not, as I was actually in he 5s...very frustrating. Anyhoo...nice bright morning and it looks like it’s going to stay like this all day...wahoo...brace yourself garden here I come!

Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rebrascora . 
Alarm just gone again..apparently I’m 4 

Have a good day everyone...hope the sun makes it through to you all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke up to a pleasant  5.0 this morning

But today have a vision problem & feeling upset somethings just not right with my left eye / my vision (following yesterdays injections) so have booked today off work, obviously unsafe to drive today.

a day of relaxation / will need to visit Eye dept @ hospital later
and tell them somethings not right with my left eye
I expect they’ve heard that one before.lol


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a new sensor sensor after tea yesterday, was woken with lows and treated with 1 JB each time. Woke to a 10.1 this morning   . At least sensor is accurate so far.

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

A fine band rehearsal last night. 

First call this morning will be from the endoscopy nurse. Nice to have something to look forward to LOL

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

3.8 Have a foggy head but suns out and I'm off in the garden while It's sunny.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, reduced basal as I keep swooping down into the red in the wee small hours. I know this sensor is reading low at the bottom end, but I did have a genuine hypo the night before last. Off for a haircut this morning, can’t believe it’s six weeks already since the last one, maybe because I had a five month gap before that one.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.9 for me.

Excellent HS work @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Phone appointment for high risk podiatry today, “do you think your feet are ok?” Hhmm ! I’m really hoping there will be news of a real clinic starting again soon.

Have a good day.


----------



## Spozkins

Some good readings in here this morning!

Sorry to hear about the eye @goodybags  hopefully it's just a minor upset in the eye and settles soon.

And a 5.9 for me


----------



## Gwynn

Techy I may be but I am often blind to whats in front of me. Sometimes its faster and easier just to ask. I am a typical Male I guess.

I was getting smileys into my posts they just didn't appear on the forum.

Thanks for the tip about smileys.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning duk members  

7:05am - it was a horrid 13.0 this morning - I had no supper but when I went to bed I got a tasting for 1 jelly baby
22:44pm - 8.4


----------



## SB2015

6.4 This morning

I have got a date for a major op on my hand due to a cancellation.  Only a couple of weeks away.
Less  time to get nervous.  We decided it was worth cancelling part of our holiday as we had originally been told that it would be 12-18 month wait.

Sunny at present so we will make the most of it and hope that the showers skirt round us.
The garden is loving it.


----------



## SB2015

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me.
> 
> A fine band rehearsal last night.
> 
> First call this morning will be from the endoscopy nurse. Nice to have something to look forward to LOL
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


We also had our first band rehearsal last night.  So good to be back together playing again.


----------



## SB2015

Congratulations on the HS @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo 
I hope that the podiatry appointment goes well @Flower
Change  in vision is unnerving.  I hope you get things sorted @goodybags 

@freesia from all that you have done with the children you will have so many skills.
Try writing a list of them, then ask a friend to help you.  It is easy to take these for granted 
as they are so much part of your every day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulation on your HS @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo.

Joining @Robin on the 6.2 step Bit disappointed with this reading, could be after effects of jab on Sunday, 2 slices of pizza for dinner last night or not having done any exercise since Saturday, couldn't even manage gentle yoga yesterday due to the pain in shoulder from the jab, but that is a small price to pay.

Very grey here in South West Essex this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

So rather foolishly I made the police report immediately before starting work. Which didn’t seem like a bad idea at the time. 
I lasted about 5 minutes before the tears came. 
Chatted with the boss/friend for about an hour and called it for the day. 
Also called the SurvivorsUK helpline to vent and that helped hugely. 
Police are coming today to take preliminary statement regarding this incident/suspect.

There’s something fundamentally different about this one because there should be a record for him. So they should know who he is.

Good day food wise yesterday. Baked Boursin eggs for brunch (just butter a ramekin, dollop in some Boursin, crack in eggs, season, little bit of cream - bake for 10 mins at around 190) and a weird salmon thing for dinner. - roasted with sprouts and topped with a hummus, almond, ras-al-hanout crust.

Listening to a podcast now bit will get out for a walk in a bit. No intention of working today so it’s just the police and self care on the agenda for me.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning duk members
> 
> 7:05am - it was a horrid 13.0 this morning - I had no supper but when I went to bed I got a tasting for 1 jelly baby
> 22:44pm - 8.4



So that horrid 13.0 on waking after having my advised 3 units of humalog has now come back down
9:13am - 5.8 - injection dome and now to get my toast


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> So rather foolishly I made the police report immediately before starting work. Which didn’t seem like a bad idea at the time.
> I lasted about 5 minutes before the tears came.
> Chatted with the boss/friend for about an hour and called it for the day.
> Also called the SurvivorsUK helpline to vent and that helped hugely.
> Police are coming today to take preliminary statement regarding this incident/suspect.
> 
> There’s something fundamentally different about this one because there should be a record for him. So they should know who he is.
> 
> Good day food wise yesterday. Baked Boursin eggs for brunch (just butter a ramekin, dollop in some Boursin, crack in eggs, season, little bit of cream - bake for 10 mins at around 190) and a weird salmon thing for dinner. - roasted with sprouts and topped with a hummus, almond, ras-al-hanout crust.
> 
> Listening to a podcast now bit will get out for a walk in a bit. No intention of working today so it’s just the police and self care on the agenda for me.


Thinking of you ....


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> So that horrid 13.0 on waking after having my advised 3 units of humalog has now come back down
> 9:13am - 5.8 - injection dome and now to get my toast


Did you scan your Libre at the same time, Gill? What did that show you’d been up to overnight?


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rebrascora on well deserved HSs this morning.

A 5.4 for me at 05:23. It was sunny half an hour ago but now thick clouds. Looks like a day of sunshine and showers in West Berks today. Think I might put baby in his pram and walk to the farm shop today as I need some chicken for tonight's tea and the fresh air will do him good.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> So rather foolishly I made the police report immediately before starting work. Which didn’t seem like a bad idea at the time.
> I lasted about 5 minutes before the tears came.
> Chatted with the boss/friend for about an hour and called it for the day.
> Also called the SurvivorsUK helpline to vent and that helped hugely.
> Police are coming today to take preliminary statement regarding this incident/suspect.
> 
> There’s something fundamentally different about this one because there should be a record for him. So they should know who he is.
> 
> Good day food wise yesterday. Baked Boursin eggs for brunch (just butter a ramekin, dollop in some Boursin, crack in eggs, season, little bit of cream - bake for 10 mins at around 190) and a weird salmon thing for dinner. - roasted with sprouts and topped with a hummus, almond, ras-al-hanout crust.
> 
> Listening to a podcast now bit will get out for a walk in a bit. No intention of working today so it’s just the police and self care on the agenda for me.


Thoughts are with you,


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning, 5.3 today. Sending (((hugs))) @ColinUK x


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.5 for me . Just missed getting caught in torrential rain this morning when I was walking the dogs . Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> You can’t use your own ie from your device. Click on three dots on tool bar and voilá! Can’t believe I’m saying this to someone who has cracked an XL chart series assignment problem. ( I actually do not have a clue what that means, just assuming it’s something computery!)


'something computery' sums it up for me as well lol x


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> So rather foolishly I made the police report immediately before starting work. Which didn’t seem like a bad idea at the time.
> I lasted about 5 minutes before the tears came.
> Chatted with the boss/friend for about an hour and called it for the day.
> Also called the SurvivorsUK helpline to vent and that helped hugely.
> Police are coming today to take preliminary statement regarding this incident/suspect.
> 
> There’s something fundamentally different about this one because there should be a record for him. So they should know who he is.
> 
> Good day food wise yesterday. Baked Boursin eggs for brunch (just butter a ramekin, dollop in some Boursin, crack in eggs, season, little bit of cream - bake for 10 mins at around 190) and a weird salmon thing for dinner. - roasted with sprouts and topped with a hummus, almond, ras-al-hanout crust.
> 
> Listening to a podcast now bit will get out for a walk in a bit. No intention of working today so it’s just the police and self care on the agenda for me.


Self-care sounds like an excellent idea.  Hoping the day goes gently for you xxx


----------



## Ditto

SueEK said:


> Self-care sounds like an excellent idea.  Hoping the day goes gently for you xxx


Yes (((hugs))) 

Morning all, 7.7 @ 8.04 torrential and blustery here.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning again.  After 2 months my car has been repaired and has a new ITV (MOT).  Unfortunately even though I have an excess on my insurance of only €300 the company refused to pay out as I did  not 'follow their protocol'. I have been with this Spanish company since 2009 with no claims. I have had only one claim against insurance in 57 years!  I have to sit a driving exam as my license expired last April - so I am still not allowed to drive. Pablo is working on it and will drive me to the centre in Ubeda once he has an appointment.On the bright side it is now very hot here, no more rain and cold until October.


----------



## Lanny

Must dash! Will catch up on this thread later! 12:59 BS 6.8!  Very reluctant to get up but, did & mad dash to eat ramen noodles before going for ECG! Just waiting for taxi now at 2pm after wolfing hot noodles down!

A Very G’day Mates! 

Just going to take my inhalers now & brush my hair etc. so, I’m presentable before I leave the house!


----------



## Lanny

Well! Nothing is straight forward is it?

 In A&E again! GP sent me there from health centre after ECG as my heart is still being strained! Had another ECG, blood tests & chest x ray waiting for results AND another CV swab up both nostrils but not the throat!

Just waiting to get my evening LR as I didn’t bring any insulin with me earlier to the health centre. Straight up in ambulance from there & not been home yet!

Will post when I can! Blood tests take 4 hours to process & I’m in for a long wait! Don’t know if I can go home yet?


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear @Lanny. So sorry to hear you are having such a long day away from home but good that they are taking things seriously and checking you out thoroughly and will hopefully figure out a plan of action to fix you up. Sending (((HUGS)))

Just to put a smile on your face, I have been using your written emoji technique when texting my sister and my friend because my phone can't cope with the pictorial ones and they think it is an absolute hoot and have started doing the same back to me, which I find even more hilarious. So I'm sending you a (thumbs up emoji) (laughing my socks off emoji). You are a trend setter!


----------



## Lanny

I’m getting funny looks as I’m laughing!


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny hope all goes well and you are home as soon as you are safe to do so.  Hugs to you x


----------



## Lanny

A longer wait for LR: nurse blanched & asked twice, 78 units of LR???!!! She’s off to get a doctor!  Didn’t give me chance to say I can’t tolerate metaformin any more!


----------



## freesia

Hope you're ok @Lanny


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope you're home soon @Lanny x


----------



## Lanny

LR just in with the safety needles: pressure activated with no exposed needles! Once in the gynae ward with normal needles a nurse jabbed herself taking away the tray afterwards with the exposed needle that goes into the pen not covered by the cap!

But, needed more bloodtests & it’ll be an even longer wait to process those!


----------



## Lanny

That’s fast! All tests are negative but, heartrate had stayed just under 100 at 98/99 & doctors think maybe a blood clot. Cannula just in & they’ll scan & test for blockage in a bit!


----------



## Lanny

Got the all clear at 04:15. Going home & sitting in waiting room as there isn’t a taxi until 05:00! Dead hungry & only coffee, water, sweets & crisps! REALLY don’t want to cook so, 2 bags of crisps from machines: not the best breakfast; just something in my stomach for 6am LR & NR! Will crash & probably not post until later in the evening by the time I wake!

GP was very concerned about Heart damage after over a week of high heart rate       & 3 lots of blood tests were done to test for damage to my other organs too, all negative  & blood clot ruled out! Rate dropped to 90 while dozing: only about 8/9 but, DID drop; A&E NOT relaxing with beeps, shrills etc of monitors! Hopefully will drop further at home? I was highly stressed all night while I was in there for 12 hours!

A Very Good Morning to you all, coming up & have a Wonderful Day!  Only because it’s for you lovely lot AND a stream of z’s emoji, eventually as I have another 20 minyti wait for taxi!


----------



## HenryBennett

Another early one for me. 5.2 at 05:10.

@Lanny I hope you’re now back home and in bed after all that overnight trauma.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! Nice HS @HenryBennett 

Just in the door! Headt racing but, should calm down, eat 39g bag of Pringles, didn’t know they come in tiny bags, & a packet of Tayto, you should know THEM as we’re both in NI, insulin, NR & LR & bed! But, have asda shopping at 12:00 to 14:00. Need that as I’m almost out of food: 4 bags of instant ramen, water & raspberry cordial; back to bed after shopping is put away! So, sleeping is going to be off kilter yet again!


----------



## Lanny

The pringles are tiny & cute!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> a packet of Tayto, you should know THEM as we’re both in NI,


Yes, good old Taytos, but I’ve not eaten a single crisp since my diagnosis


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today 

so yesterday off work back to eye hospital, I was quite concerned yesterday following eyelea injections  
as seeing black buttons dancing round in my field of vision in my left eye, 
on checking thoroughly they confirmed nothing of concern, just air bubbles I’m hoping they dissipate later today, they are still there but today they have stopped dancing around so much or maybe my brain is gett used to seeing them
I've had a floater living in one eye for a few years now, but this is totally different - more like tripping on LSD ( not that I ever did drugs) hopefully will ok to drive and be back at work tomorrow.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh yesss 5.2 this morning.

Woke a bit later too. Looks nice outside. I may go for a walk on the beach after breakfast.

A bad day yesterday as my wife was not well and that upset me. She thinks people are getting into the house and damaging things just to get at her. I mean, really really trivial stuff freaks her out and wears me out as she then becomes frightened to do anything or go anywhere or see anyone. Basically, when she is like that life is pretty miserable. I feel for her as I only watch and try to help. She has to live in it. Imagine living in perpetual fear with no real help. At times like that she often sees me as a threat too. Its a horrible illness.

Hence I may go for a walk just to get some relief today.

Oh, its clouding over with dark foreboding clouds!!! Honestly, I feel like Charlie Brown sometimes, with the rain cloud over my head.

Weirdly, yesterday I ate more, I mean a lot more, but lost half a kg. I wonder if my bathroom scales are playing up. I am now, according to them, too light at 59.2Kg. Target is 60Kg.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.1 on this rainy day ( again). Got nurses appointment at 8.30 to redo bloods from last week as potassium appears to be raised, they think it’s been a faulty sample. A bit of a nuisance as I’m back at the same surgery at 2.45 to see a GP about my ear problem. Still have a train running through it but it’s getting more frequent and my balance is all to pot. Been going on for about two months now so thought I had better see someone about it, especially now it’s accompanied by pain behind my right ear. I’m trying not to worry but.....

@Lanny you've had quite the adventure haven’t you? At least they’ve dotted all the Is and crossed the Ts.
@HenryBennett congrats on your HS.

Have a wonderful Wednesday and fingers crossed for the dry and warmish weather we’ve been half promised. I’m not holding my breath!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Ohhh yesss 5.2 this morning.
> 
> Woke a bit later too. Looks nice outside. I may go for a walk on the beach after breakfast.
> 
> A bad day yesterday as my wife was not well and that upset me. She thinks people are getting into the house and damaging things just to get at her. I mean, really really trivial stuff freaks her out and wears me out as she then becomes frightened to do anything or go anywhere or see anyone. Basically, when she is like that life is pretty miserable. I feel for her as I only watch and try to help. She has to live in it. Imagine living in perpetual fear with no real help. At times like that she often sees me as a threat too. Its a horrible illness.
> 
> Hence I may go for a walk just to get some relief today.


Well done on your HS and I hope your wife is better today. Enjoy your walk, I wish I lived on the coast.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.5 after yet ANOTHER 3am high and correction. Will be upping basal tonight. Very tired.
@Lanny, pleased you're home.
@Gwynn, congrats on the HS, I hope your wife has a better day today
@eggyg, i hope you're ok 

Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## Bloden

Goodly morning.  Well, well, had my second jab yesterday and it’s produced a 5.2.

@Lanny that’s one hell of a night. I hope you catch up on all your lost ZZZZZZZs today.

We’re off to my mum’s today to celebrate her 85th birthday (she looks and acts about 65!). She’s baked a cake, my SIL has baked a cake, and her neighbour’s baked a cake...best fill the car boot with insulin, I’m going to need it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning from me in Filey North Yorkshire  

07:07am - 5.9 finger prick - waking
22:32pm - 7.0 finger prick  - bedtime - had supper cheese sandwich on 1 round of bread 18g of carbs, 1 bag of crisps 7g of carbs - no humalog

My lovely hubby has booked us a lovely hotel in Chester for the weekend - my carb counting will go to pot eating out and different foods

I would love some comments instead of just likes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm  pleased to say that I'm joining @Gwynn and @HenryBennett  on the 5.2 step today. 
Hope things stay to improve for you @Lanny soon.

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 6.3 for me...no overnight Libre  alarms in the night, yay.
Spent yesterday chasing off lows, even more tweaking to be done I think...although this seems to be a more dramatic change over to summertime basal doses than usual...let’s see...excuse to snack novelty is wearing off very quickly. 

Second AZ jab yesterday.

That’s quite a day @Lanny , hope you have a calmer day today.
Good to have got some reassurance @goodybags , hope your eye settles today.
Well done to those with a HS.

Upholstery day today, it’s actually more of a social catch up really...anyway I’d better get a wiggle on, fabric to collect on the way.

Hope you all have a good day and that the sun finds its way up to Cumbria @eggyg


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo 

Congratulations on the HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, but I was 5.3 at 5am when I first woke up, and stayed out of the red overnight.
@mum2westiesGill , there’s not much to comment about.You were a good figure for going to bed on, and a good awaking figure. What it would be useful to know is what happened in between, after your unbolused for bedtime snack. Did you scan your Libre when you first woke up, and had the graph remained stable, falling gently through the night, did it peak after the snack and then fall, or did it drop sharply an then rise towards morning?


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.0

Hoping things settle for you @Lanny

No face to face appointments at high risk podiatry ongoing, they’ll ring me again in July. I spoke to Diabetes UK about it but feeling quite despondent about it all.  

Have a good time with your Mum & selection of birthday cakes @Bloden, it’s my lovely Mums birthday today as well 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.6 here, but I was 5.3 at 5am when I first woke up, and stayed out of the red overnight.
> @mum2westiesGill , there’s not much to comment about.You were a good figure for going to bed on, and a good awaking figure. What it would be useful to know is what happened in between, after your unbolused for bedtime snack. Did you scan your Libre when you first woke up, and had the graph remained stable, falling gently through the night, did it peak after the snack and then fall, or did it drop sharply an then rise towards morning?



Hi @Robin I've gone back to just finger pricking for now - I did wake and do a finger prick at 04:33 and bg was 8.2


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Robin I've gone back to just finger pricking for now - I did wake and do a finger prick at 04:33 and bg was 8.2


Ah, so that 4am one shows that your bedtime snack did raise you, but you needed it as you then fell towards morning. I think you’re in the middle of waiting to see the effect of a lowering in your basal, if I remember, so see how it goes.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn @HenryBennett @Bloden @MeeTooTeeTwo   Congrats to all of you on the HS
@Lanny so glad you are home with the all clear. You must be pooped
@Bloden hope you have a lovely time with your mum x
@goodybags glad to hear your eye was ok, what a relief!!
A horrible 8.2 today but had a bad night, not going into work and have low abdo pain, probably my mesh problem, who knows?
Have a good day all x


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Garden is beckoning me as the sun is out so planting my Jasmine out they have been sitting in pot's for far too long.


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  Heart rate back to 78 after snoozing & asda texted me about 1 sub of wholemeal instead of 50/50 woke me! I dreamt of being in A&E all night: like dreaming about hectic nights at the restaurant after one; prolonged stress needs to be gone over again in sleep with calming hormones to get over the stress! From “Why We Sleep” which I read a little while ago! Hopefully back for more sleep & I’m VERY relieved my heart rate is returning to normal levels! Ironically being IN A&E kept it elevated all night!


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me this morning despite a basal reduction of 3 units last night and I still dipped into the red slightly (3.9) needing 2 dextrose tablets at 4.30am. I got back into my exercise yesterday so that's why it dropped and I got to eat 8 dried apricots yesterday and a couple of jelly babies in an occasionally failed effort to prevent me dropping into the red.... a couple of very minor excursions though. Needless to say, another 2 units dropped from my morning basal dose today. Wet and miserable here and looks to have been raining all night. Trying to psych myself up to go out for a run despite the weather. 

@Lanny So relieved to hear you have been thoroughly checked out and allowed to return home. Hope you are back to your normal self soon. 

@Bloden @HenryBennett @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Gwynn Congratul;ations to you all on your quartet of House Specials. I think that might be a record! Martin hasn't signed in today yet so I wonder if he can make it 5. That definitely would be a record of HSs for one day. The pressure is on Dez for a hattrick tomorrow! 

@Flower and @Bloden Hope you both have a lovely time with your respective Mum's and enjoy that cake!

@SueEK  Sorry to hear that you are struggling with abdominal pain again Sue, but a day off work will at least relieve some of the mental pressure/stress, although I am guessing it will just add to your workload when you get back there. Do you have a date for your surgery? I imagine it will be pretty daunting but worrying when it is flaring up like this.


----------



## Spozkins

goodybags said:


> Good morning 7.0 today
> 
> so yesterday off work back to eye hospital, I was quite concerned yesterday following eyelea injections
> as seeing black buttons dancing round in my field of vision in my left eye,
> on checking thoroughly they confirmed nothing of concern, just air bubbles I’m hoping they dissipate later today, they are still there but today they have stopped dancing around so much or maybe my brain is gett used to seeing them
> I've had a floater living in one eye for a few years now, but this is totally different - more like tripping on LSD ( not that I ever did drugs) hopefully will ok to drive and be back at work tomorrow.
> 
> Have a Great Day Everybody


I've only had laser, no injections but I have a very odd floater (never been able to figure out which eye) and it basically looks like one of those trippy circular optical they used to use to hypnotise people with! Lots of wired blotches of colour too, more like a Salvador dali painting up in my world- but you get used to it. It sounds like yours could go away so I cross my fingers for you. Glad you're OK though.


----------



## Spozkins

Morning all. Treat a 3.8 at 6 am and back to bed for a lie in and now 7.5. 

Off for a massage I booked in January for back pain, unfortunately we went into lockdown so I couldn't have it then. The back pain has gone now but it's not a relaxing massage so I hope I'm not in too much pain tomorrow! Have a good day all.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Gwynn @HenryBennett @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the House Specials. Four in one day is a great result.

Not joining you myself as I registered a 5.0 at 06:12 this morning which I'm perfectly happy with.

@Lanny sorry to hear about your night in A&E. But at least you are home now and have been checked out.

Take care everyone and have a great day.


----------



## SueEK

Thanks @rebrascora thankfully I don’t get it bad very often. Drs immediately think bladder infection but tests show it’s not which leaves only the mesh so I just assume it is that. Next appt is telephone consultation in September!! This is after being told it was urgent after procedure in December. There are now only 2 instead of 3 hospitals in England that do the op - what can you do? Nothing!! I’m fine though, many people are suffering with this problem much more than me. One day there will be a huge outcry about this and the makers and governing bodies brought to book.  Moan over


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to all those with HS today.  4.7 for me this morning.

@SueEK sorry to hear of your pain, hope it gets sorted.

Apologies everyone I went through and read all the posts then realised a didn't press like.

Arm is better today from jab and I managed some gentle exercise yesterday and my relaxation yoga, also managed this morning's sunrise yoga which is a bit more energetic than the evening yoga.  Going to run this evening.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Went to see my doctor this morning for some anti-biotics and to continue my battle for my first Covid jab,  Andalucia is bragging in the newspapers about injecting the over 40's but I have not had any call.  Within an hour I received an appointment in Baeza for 10.10 tomorrow and Pablo will drive me there.  Squeaky wheel and grease comes to mind


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.8 for me

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops! Didn't see my fellow House Specialist earlier. Well done @Bloden. 
@rebrascora Barbara, I'm already in training for that hat trick - Uummm, think I'll have pasta tonight and a great big piece of chocolate.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Well done @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS 
@SueEK i hope you've had a rest and the pain has eased.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, dead on 5 for me today. Glad you're ordeal is over @Lanny and you're home x


----------



## HenryBennett

Restaurants, bars etc are only just opening up here, so we went out to one our favourite restaurants tonight. Two hours after three courses including, bread, mashed potato and sticky toffee pudding my finger prick is 6.8, which is pretty pleasing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## goodybags

Hello Thursday just woke to a shocking 9.0

the air bubbles in my eye went away midday yesterday 
vision was then all normal and  went to work in afternoon 
Normally resumes which is a relief


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After upping my basal by half a unit last night, i was woken again by the libre alarm at 4am. This time telling me i was low   . Finger prick showed i was 6.5! Went back to sleep to be woken by the low alarm again an hour later. Again, finger prick showed 5.6. Very tired now but couldnt go back to sleep. Wonder what today will bring.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

Back to my regular time of 06:00 and it’s a 5.7. I’ve a telephone consultation with my Cardiologist this morning.


----------



## Lucyr

Woke up at 4:45 with a bg of 4.9 and couldn’t get back to sleep since. Not sure if it was the bg or what that woke me but I couldn’t get back to sleep again so today might be a bit of a write off. Have exams all today and tomorrow though so may need some coffee...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. The Sun is out!!! I will wander onto the beach first thing this morning after breakfast. As someone here said its a real blessing living near a beach and here we have miles and miles of sand to walk on.

BG 5.1 really good.

Yesterday turned out better with my wife. She seemed to settle down again, but then I put a huge amount of effort into making sure her world was not threatening to her and that we did pleasant enjoyable things together. It seemed to help.

No idea what today will bring....

Adding 'All fats' to my App rather than just 'saturated fats' has really helped. An interesting exercise too (to me) as adding it forced an update to all the databases, calculations and references. No small thing. It revealed that, as suspected, my overal fat intake was a bit low. All sorted now. The App gives me the feedback I need. Without it I could not sort out the days meals with any sense of sense! For me it is worth the effort. I couldn't cope just guessing and it enables me to change the meals on the fly if I need to. Makes meals and getting the carbs right easier.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.2 for me...which is only disappointing because Libre said 5.2...ah well.

Good to read that your eye issue resolved itself @goodybags 

@freesia sounds like you had a night like I did earlier in the week, very frustrating and tiring.

Good luck with the exams @Lucyr , hope that coffee works it’s magic.

I have a blood test at 8.21 today, very precise....better get a wiggle on.

Hope you all have a day full of sunshine


----------



## Stitch147

Morning all, 8.9 for me today.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, the sun has appeared for the first time since I can’t remember when. 7.9 today and off for bloods and foot tickling etc this morning. Hair being cut later. Feeling a bit better today. May attempt to get the weeds out of the front patio.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Maca44

4.1 up at 3am then went for 4 mile run, jog, waddle at 5.30am down the marshes lots of rabbits all running about sea was calm = heaven for me


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 and the sun is shining here too. It’s a miracle! Might get in the garden as the weeds are currently winning.

The GP was very thorough yesterday when I explained about my ear/ head pain problem. He checked them, no infection, looked in the back of my eyes, had me walking up and down the surgery, checked for double vision, made me stand with my eyes closed for 20 seconds, that was disconcerting. BP, which was really high, heart rate, listened to my chest. Asked loads of questions including have I fell and banged my head recently. I did, back at the beginning of the year, whilst trying to manoeuvre around a icy/ muddy puddle I grabbed a tree branch, which snapped and I fell flat on my back in the puddle and ricocheted my head off a lump of ice. I was fine, never lost consciousness or vomited or got a lump. Anyhoo, he’s flummoxed and sending me to ENT for hearing test and scans. I’m just glad he listened to my concerns as I couldn’t even describe some of what I was feeling, but he was lovely even when I was talking about trains and whooshing and ringing in my ears and being deaf but some noises are excruciatingly loud and painful. I know, I think it sounds crazy! 

Hope it’s sunny where you all are and you’re able to enjoy it.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
 Isn’t it nice, @eggyg when a doctor spends time listening. Hope you get some answers eventually, though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning - think I overdid the chocolate last night. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining @eggyg on the 5.9 step, pleased that the docs listened to you.

Nothing much to report here, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Spozkins

12.9 today, not sure what's up with that. BG fine all day yesterday then before bed (all meals done by that point) BG started to shoot up for no reason that I can see, so I did correct but doesn't seem to have done much. 

Ah well, will leave it today and see before I make any major adjustments. I'm never quite sure with the tresiba  when exactly I can make adjustments..


----------



## Flower

Good morning, I’ve only gone and got an elusive but rather lovely 5.2 HS and if things couldn’t get better the sun is also shining!

Have a good day out there.


----------



## goodybags

@eggyg well done on getting a in person appointment with your Dr 
certainly sounds like he thoroughly checked you over, hope they soon get to the bottom of the problem


----------



## SueEK

@Flower congrats on your HS x
@eggyg hope your appt comes through quickly and pleased your dr was on the ball x


----------



## HenryBennett

Re mention of weeds. Yes, they are the bane of my life too.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Flower on your HS.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Flower on the HS

A 4.9 for me at 05:35 on a beautiful morning here in West Berks.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

All bg finger pricks
6:52am - waking this morning 
6.3 for me and that rhymes lol
Forgot to do a bedtime test
21:33pm - 6.5 - 2 hrs after tea
19:42pm - 7.2 - teatime


----------



## Michael12421

@Flower congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, bright here but very wet underfoot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As per usual these days. Good grief, where's this heatwave they say is on the way?

Well done @Flower





 7.7 @ 6.35 for me.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here.
> Isn’t it nice, @eggyg when a doctor spends time listening. Hope you get some answers eventually, though.


It was Robin, especially when it was  so difficult to explain. I was in for 15 minutes! Feeling a bit disoriented today but pottering about to try and take my mind of it. Hopefully ENT appointment won’t be too far away.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Re mention of weeds. Yes, they are the bane of my life too.


I’ve wandered up the garden, looked at the weeds. Gone back in, sat down, deciding what to have for lunch, then I’ll tackle them! At least it’s dry, sunny and warm. Where’s the factor 20?


----------



## Spozkins

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.9 and the sun is shining here too. It’s a miracle! Might get in the garden as the weeds are currently winning.
> 
> The GP was very thorough yesterday when I explained about my ear/ head pain problem. He checked them, no infection, looked in the back of my eyes, had me walking up and down the surgery, checked for double vision, made me stand with my eyes closed for 20 seconds, that was disconcerting. BP, which was really high, heart rate, listened to my chest. Asked loads of questions including have I fell and banged my head recently. I did, back at the beginning of the year, whilst trying to manoeuvre around a icy/ muddy puddle I grabbed a tree branch, which snapped and I fell flat on my back in the puddle and ricocheted my head off a lump of ice. I was fine, never lost consciousness or vomited or got a lump. Anyhoo, he’s flummoxed and sending me to ENT for hearing test and scans. I’m just glad he listened to my concerns as I couldn’t even describe some of what I was feeling, but he was lovely even when I was talking about trains and whooshing and ringing in my ears and being deaf but some noises are excruciatingly loud and painful. I know, I think it sounds crazy!
> 
> Hope it’s sunny where you all are and you’re able to enjoy it.


Glad you're getting it sorted. I know people who've had similar issues and even though they were never too serious the ears/head can be a bit difficult to diagnose so I'm glad he's referred you. Hopefully now you can figure out what it is and feel a bit less crazy!


----------



## Grannylorraine

congrats @Flower on your HS,


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had a feature of Cape Town on my Libre Graph overnight... Yes I drew Table Mountain. Went from 4 up to 10 and stayed really level there until I woke up the first time, jabbed my Levemir and 5 units of Fiasp and went back to sleep (dodgy I know  but alarm was set and my Fiasp takes 45 mins to have an impact when I am in range let alone being high) and woke up on 5.3, when I got up and ate breakfast pronto. Libre says i just dipped into the red whilst eating breakfast but it reads low so I am not accepting that. Personally I think I timed it perfectly!  
Not sure why I went up to 10 as I had 2 extra units of Levemir last night because I only had a short walk with the horses rather than my usual 6 mile yomp/run. I did have several corrections with Fiasp after dinner (just some tomato and basil soup) which didn't seem to work at all for several hours until I went out to do evening stables very late and then they brought me down very fast. I had 2 units of Fiasp before bed with a hot chocolate/shot of rum and a dark choc digestive... 25g carbs. I was 4.3 at the time so it looks like that 2 units got lost somewhere. I am getting to the end of that cartridge of Fiasp though so maybe it is losing effectiveness. 
Anyway, the sun is shining here too and it isn't raining so I'm very relieved about that as we had a lot of rain yesterday. Need to get some washing done and hung out.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh yes, and many congratulations to @Flower on your House Special, That's 2 recently for you isn't it. Great going!


----------



## eggyg

Flower said:


> Good morning, I’ve only gone and got an elusive but rather lovely 5.2 HS and if things couldn’t get better the sun is also shining!
> 
> Have a good day out there.
> View attachment 17184


Congratulations!


----------



## Lanny

16:02 BS 8.2 which was better than yesterday’s 11:38 BS 3.6 that needed 2 JB’s & half an oatcake before I got it up 11:53 BS 4.6 & 12:35 BS 6.6. When back from hospital & about to munch crisps it was 05:40 BS 10.0 & I over did the bolus & forgot there’s an overlap of LR too as it was 19:48, looked at the time on my phone, when that went in at A&E so, I woke hypo about 5.5 hours later! Ah well, a fuzzy, tired mistake!  Only ate once yesterday after the shopping by which time the extra JB in cimbo had put me up to 14:20 BS 7.2 but, that was an extra cautious JB as my BS was still less than 5 after the first one! Dozed off & only tested later at 19:43 BS 8.1, which is actually a waking reading too so, today’s is pretty much the same & just a bit earlier!

Phoned my health centre’s practice nurse to ask about the 2nd vaccine next Wednesday & she says it’s best to get it done & there’s nothing that would increase my heart rate any more & even if I do have a little cold lingering the vaccine will still work: as long as I’m COVID negative; will toddle off & get it done then, after I return the 24 hour BP monitor! 

Another Australian G’day Mates!  Hopefully can start working on getting a usual morning greeting, soon?

Off to have scrambled eggs with mushrooms, cheese & mixed herbs washed down with a cuppa tea!


----------



## Bloden

Flower said:


> Have a good time with your Mum & selection of birthday cakes @Bloden, it’s my lovely Mums birthday today as well


Well there’s a coincidence! Hope you enjoyed your mum’s special day!

My SIL’s cake went down a treat - it was gluten-free cos she’s coeliac, made with polenta and ground almonds. Great combo, it turns out, for keeping my BG nice n steady.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0

Strange day yesterday. Pablo picked me up and drove me to Baeza for the covid jab number 1,  Appointment was for 10.10.  There were about 40 people in front of us, we found out who was last in the queue so that we knew our place. We had all been given the same appointment time. Once the time came we were in and out in 4 minutes, told to sit down for 15 minutes, given  a sheet of paperwith instructions of what to do if certain symptoms arose and the date and time of the second jab- exactly three weeks hence.
There was no soreness or complicationss and a BS reading was 5.5 but at 4pm whilst peeling, slicing and chopping ingredients for dinner I came over all unnecessary.  Felt very tired, didn't know what on earth I was doing and was completely disorientated. Dragged myself upstairs for a nap and woke up just over 4 hours later.  Fireworks going off - yes, *another *fiesta. Cooking dinner out of the question - too late - and my BS was 2.3 so used some of the ingredients to make a sandwich which I had with a glass of wine and went back to bed.
On reflection it was probably nothing to do with the vaccine and everything to do with the diabetes.


----------



## HenryBennett

A slightly disappointing 6.0 this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Friday 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.2 a night of mad real dreams feel like I've done a days work already just trying to clear my head.


----------



## HenryBennett

I had a good consultation with my cardiologist yesterday and even discussed, briefly, the diabetes. I said I was surprised I’d not had blood tests before the telephone consultations with heart failure nurse and this one. He said he’d get the local phlebotomy clinic to phone. By the end of the day they’d phoned and I have an appointment for Tuesday. Way ahead of my GP.

As well as the usual regular tests for organ functions I asked for the HbA1c which led to his comments that if the levels remain as they are I can be considered non-diabetic. He was impressed with the daily finger prick, thanks to this forum and especially this thread.


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> I had a good consultation with my cardiologist yesterday and even discussed, briefly, the diabetes. I said I was surprised I’d not had blood tests before the telephone consultations with heart failure nurse and this one. He said he’d get the local phlebotomy clinic to phone. By the end of the day they’d phoned and I have an appointment for Tuesday. Way ahead of my GP.
> 
> As well as the usual regular tests for organ functions I asked for the HbA1c which led to his comments that if the levels remain as they are I can be considered non-diabetic. He was impressed with the daily finger prick, thanks to this forum and especially this thread.


That sounds excellent news Henry.
Great that the work you have done has paid off.


----------



## SB2015

Up early (for me) and a 6.3 after eating very late, and perhaps nibbling bits of flapjack I made for a friend had an impact.

I hope that you enjoyed your celebrations with your Mums @Bloden and @Flower , and congrats on your HS too @Flower.  I hope that your appointment comes through quickly @eggyg and they get things sorted.

Last month I had been told that there was a wait of 12-18 months for an operation on my thumb.  I suddenly got a call to say it will be on 10 Jun!!!  I had said I would take a cancellation but was amazed.  
A change of plans for us as we should have been away, but worth cancelling to get this done.  Usual panic creeps in about letting someone else manage my diabetes for the op, but hoping that they will let me keep my pump on.  Now frantically trying to get stuff done as I shall be very limited after the op for a few weeks.  One job is to get in the pond and thin out loads of the oxygentaors before they take over the whole pond.

Not so sunny today, but still very warm.  Those weeds love it, and the bind weed is popping up and hoping that we don’t notice.  A cuppa and then on a mission to get it out before it gets a chance to twist and twirl round our plants.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

Well yesterday was bright, sunny and hot. Spent a lot of time on the beach too.

Today is overcast, dark and a lot cooler. Looking like it might pour down soon. Not sure if I will risk it to the beach this morning or not.

4.8 BG for me this morning.

We had another good day yesterday. That's 2 in a row. A record.  I will prepare myself for the inevitable invisible unexpected trap door.....

Sad, so sad, but I feel for her.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning.   
Back to grey and miserable weather.

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Up since 3 so not a proper reading I don't think. 7.8 @ 6.01 agh I hates my routine being messed up. I like to sleep from 10 till 6 but my body doesn't listen. 

Watched Michael Mosley and Dr Chris, very interesting. Have a good day all.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning....8.2 for me.

Lovely sunny day in the gardens yesterday, lots of weeding done.
Off to Gardeners World Live today..very excited. I wonder what plants that I don’t  need and have nowhere to put, I’ll come back with

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all.  I slept through the night, no alarms!! Woke to a 7.8 and a very jagged line at the too end of target and just outside. Got a headache this morning but....its the last day!!!! Happy half term @Bexlee  , definitely ready for it. I'm exhausted
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

The kitchen fitters have run out of steam...it’s so frustrating! Come on guys, one last push and I can stand up straight to wash up (instead of flopping over the bathtub). The sun’s staying away in protest, ho hum.

Enjoy your week off @freesia - you deserve it!

Well done @HenryBennett - congratulations on all your hard work.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> ... even when I was talking about trains and whooshing and ringing in my ears and being deaf but some noises are excruciatingly loud and painful. I know, I think it sounds crazy!


Sounds pretty normal to me!   I’m glad he was so thorough.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.8 today.
@freesia and @Bexlee enjoy your well deserved break.
@HenryBennett many congratulations on your hard work
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Momentous day for me. Last day in the home office, in fact last day in any office for the time being  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. The puff pastry (bought, life’s too short to make my own) on an otherwise home made pie last night cancelled out the stint of gardening and I was steady as a rock. Normally they are both disasters for my BGs in opposite directions.


----------



## SueEK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.3 for me.
> 
> Momentous day for me. Last day in the home office, in fact last day in any office for the time being
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


That’s nice, do tell, are you on holiday or taking a work break - I’m curious/nosey!!


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s 3.7 I’ve been hypo all night which hasn’t happened for years. Lowest was 2.1 at 3am then struggled to get above 4 despite Skittles. Diabetes you are such a seriously weird unpredictable blighter (polite version)!

Congratulations on all you hard work paying dividends @HenryBennett 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9. I’d like to say I’ve had a lovely lie in but I’ve been up and down like a blooming yo-yo all night. The joys of been a middle aged menopausal, diabetic, dodgy shouldered, hip and back woman! The pulling up of willow herb is totally to blame. Won’t be doing any gardening today, it’s a bit damp. And baby Zara is coming.

@Michael12421 cant believe you’re only getting your first Covid jab now. My 28 year old daughter and her 29 year old hubby are getting theirs today! She couldn’t believe it when they received their texts yesterday. Spain needs to get their fingers out, especially if they’re opening up their borders to visitors. Hope you feel ok today.

@SB2015 good news about op, saves all that hanging about waiting.

@khskel I too am nosy like @SueEK. Are you joining the world of retirees? Or have you got a record deal with a huge record company and going to be travelling the world doing stadium concerts. Whatever it is, good luck. 

@Bloden hope you get your kitchen sorted soon. We had ours done 2018/19, it took 6 months but the kitchen fitter was lovely, didn’t charge anything ( cups of tea and cake) and was a perfectionist. He also gave good cuddles in bed! 

@Lisa66 enjoy your day, I’m jealous.

@freesia and @Bexlee woohoo! Enjoy your break. We’ll take over from here! 

Everyone else. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very disappointing 7 today, was 5.8 at 5am when I felt like I might be having a hypo, wondering if this is a late reaction to the jab on Sunday, as had a very low carb day yesterday, either that or not enough carbs.

Have a good Friday and looking forward to a long weekend for those of us that get it, hubby has to work the whole weekend.


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning and Libre shows I skimmed the red most of the night which is going to make a right mess of my Libre stats but I slept like a log thanks to a 7 mile yomp/run yesterday evening followed by a lovely hot shower. Couldn't be bothered to cook anything so just had a chunk (or two) of cheese (Blue Stilton and Red Leicester) with a glass of red followed by some tomato and basil soup and then a hot chocolate with a shot of rum in it..... just in case anyone wants the recipe for some really sound sleep... and eaten between 11pm and midnight  ! Can't believe I wasn't up all night going to the loo after that late liquid supper but don't think I so much as turned over in bed!

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better today. Many people had erratic BG levels after the vaccine (both high and low) during the next few days so please be extra careful, particularly when you are out in the campo with Missy and test lots more than normal. 

@Flower That sounds like a rough night! Hope things have settled down now and you can relax and catch up on some sleep today.

@freesia Hope today goes smoothly and you enjoy your week off.

@khskel Another one here wanting to know what's going on. You can't drop a hint like that and then leave us in suspense! Hope it is that you are doing a world stadium tour!!


----------



## Spozkins

6.7 this morning after an earlier correction. 

Feeling a bit naff, had a busy week and am feeling really fatigued but wanted to go to the gym this morning and work it off. Unfortunately my hip is hurting again and I feel headachey so have decided not to. 

Instead I'm going to just have an easy day but am going to make a self referral to see if I can get this hip looked at properly once and for all so I can return to a level of fitness im happy with. Anyway, finally a day off work so at least there's that. 

Have a good'n  folk.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> Couldn't be bothered to cook anything so just had a chunk (or two) of cheese (Blue Stilton and Red Leicester) with a glass of red followed by some tomato and basil soup and then a hot chocolate with a shot of rum in it.....


Not often seen on a  restaurant menu, but all of those sound good to me.  
Glad that you got a good nights sleep.


----------



## SB2015

I hope your levels settle down today @Flower .  You must be exhausted.

Enjoy your half-term @Bexlee and @freesia .  A well deserved break.

What next @khskel ?


----------



## Michael12421

Thanks, I feel fine this morning. It took me 6 months of badgering to get the injection.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.3 for me at 05:34 this morning. Where has the sun gone? Cloudy in West Berks after some lovely weather yesterday. The weekend looks to be good so the lawn mower has to come out tomorrow. Might have to fire up the barbie as well. Man, meat and fire is always a fun combination


----------



## Gwynn

I decided to go for a walk on the beach. It was perfect. Not too hot or cold. Only a tiny amount of light drizzle as I finished. Lots of dogs on their walks too. Sadly they were all a long way off.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> That’s nice, do tell, are you on holiday or taking a work break - I’m curious/nosey!!


You’ve saved me asking


----------



## Lanny

10:47 BS 5.7  That’s more like it! Forcing myself up after call of nature, could do with another couple of hours sleep, as it’s approaching crunch time on getting more NR: prescription has been sitting at the chemist since Tuesday; with all the drama & my off kilter sleep afterwards I’m down to 1 pen & just remembered that Monday is a Bank holiday! So, phone the chemist now after posting & wait, with matchsticks keeping my eyes open a la Tom & Jerry if necessary, until it comes before catching another half snooze or 20 winks!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Aww! It felt GREAT to be able to post a Morning Greeting again!


----------



## HenryBennett

Thank you all for your encouragement.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Woke up a sweaty, shakey mess and 2.9 this morning...ok now and evened out at 5.4. I'm blaming the newest Conjuring film I watched at the cinema yesterday evening...and the small carton of popcorn!


----------



## Spozkins

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Woke up a sweaty, shakey mess and 2.9 this morning...ok now and evened out at 5.4. I'm blaming the newest Conjuring film I watched at the cinema yesterday evening...and the small carton of popcorn!


Ooooh! It always seems worth it at the time though eh?


----------



## Bexlee

Very busy week a 4.1 way back this morning. Well we made it to 1/2 term. Ready for a few days rest. Hope you survived and had a good day @freesia have a good week off.

To all the grandparents hope you have a good time with the grandchildren whilst grandchild sitting ! It’s so nice now everyone can see each other again


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.6
Maybe the Covid jab as I had very little to eat last night.


----------



## Maca44

3.6 after low carb day but very active in garden until 2pm then a manic afternoon at work roads were busy lot's of peep's heading off for weekend breaks on the south coast. Only sad thing was I delivered lots of end of life meds so thought on way home how lucky I am to be able to enjoy the garden and sun.

Enjoy the long weekend all


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 
a better result on waking today


----------



## HenryBennett

After half a fish supper and half of a Belfast pastie for tea yesterday a rather pleasing 5.1 this morning.

It’s my first Belfast pastie, which is no relation to the Cornish one. Sausage meat and potato dipped in batter and then fried. It was way too salty and thank goodness it was just half. I doubt I’ll have another.

Have a great bank holiday weekend.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops I've done it again. 


Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 for me. Another restless night but it’s ok I’m retired, I’ve nowhere pressing to go this weekend. Bank Holidays are the only thing I miss about not working! But as of the last four years we’ll be doing nowt this one. We’ll leave them to the workers. 

It’s dry and mild so maybe a day in the garden. Enjoy whatever you all decide to do this Bank Holiday, at least the weather is playing ball for a change. 

Congratulations Britney, AKA @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS, again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.9 for me, not sure where that came from.

Slightly disappointed with garden show yesterday, maybe my expectations were too high. It was still nice as we had a wander round Beaulieu museum and gardens too, which we haven’t done for a few years. 

Day in the garden for me after early trip to garden centre...hopefully I’ll miss any bank holiday traffic...fingers crossed. And....it looks like my husband will actually get his first game of league cricket this year...so he’s a happy bunny.

Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo on another 5.2
A day like you had certainly makes you think doesn’t it @Maca44 

Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## SB2015

6.3 this morning.  

Congrats on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 
Rest well @eggyg 

Final packing and then off on HOLIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

7.6 today. Too many snacks with the wine lol!


----------



## SueEK

Took 4 finger pricks to get a reading, so warm my blood was just spreading. 7.4. DIL brought some wine round, it was rather sweet so probably not the best to have. We all watched the Friends Reunion as my son is a huge fan. Managed to weed the patio and pavement out the front and clean the bathroom plus do the shopping, I nearly overdosed on excitement!!
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats yet again on the HS, can I have just one of them please?
@Bloden wishing you a very happy holiday x
Have a good Saturday all x


----------



## Bexlee

7.2. I’m up early for the weekend and a holiday!  After 218 days I will see me sister and family today ! Sooosoooooo excited.
Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> @Bloden wishing you a very happy holiday.



Eh? I’m not going anywhere.  I’m spending the bank holiday dismantling our temporary in-the-lounge kitchenette, cleaning the new kitchen and filling the new cupboards.

Morning folks. 7.8 here.

I don’t think Dave the kitchen fitter would’ve appreciated me trying to cwtch him @eggyg LOL! He was very nice but we’re just friends.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, but managed to stay out of the red all night. Riding lesson as usual this morning, then trip to a farm shop/garden centre this afternoon with son and daughter, which will hopefully involve tea if it’s not too busy.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 6.3 this morning.
> 
> Congrats on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo
> Rest well @eggyg
> 
> Final packing and then off on HOLIDAY!!!!


Have a great time even though you have to cut it short.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Eh? I’m not going anywhere.  I’m spending the bank holiday dismantling our temporary in-the-lounge kitchenette, cleaning the new kitchen and filling the new cupboards.
> 
> Morning folks. 7.8 here.
> 
> I don’t think Dave the kitchen fitter would’ve appreciated me trying to cwtch him @eggyg LOL! He was very nice but we’re just friends.


That’s where you’re going wrong, you should have promised to cwtch him if he DIDN’T get it finished! That would have done the trick! He wouldn’t have wanted a thump from hubby!  
Enjoy sorting out your new kitchen. It’s exciting isn’t it? Or am I just a saddo?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Bank holiday and no return to work on Tuesday other than a quick trip to hand my laptop in.

Lots of jobs to keep me busy and we do have some studio time booked to hopefully finish our album. We did have the offer of a deal for it but we've decided to go down the DIY route as there isn't much money in record sales these days. A couple if weeks ago the number 10 album sold less than a thousand copies. 

Anyway enough of my rambling on have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Eh? I’m not going anywhere.  I’m spending the bank holiday dismantling our temporary in-the-lounge kitchenette, cleaning the new kitchen and filling the new cupboards.
> 
> Morning folks. 7.8 here.
> 
> I don’t think Dave the kitchen fitter would’ve appreciated me trying to cwtch him @eggyg LOL! He was very nice but we’re just friends.


Doh I’m a twit, I meant @SB2015


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 for me after ANOTHER alert at 3am for a high reading and a correction. Definitely seems to be when my DP kicks in but it doesn't matter what i do, whether my bedtime level is high/low, snack or no snack. Short of setting my high alert higher (i've got it at 12.5) or turning it off at night i don't knoe what to do. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

@SB2015 enjoy your holiday the weather is supposed to be lovely next week.
@Bexlee have a great time with your family.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.

A day of hair being cut and cleaning windows beckons. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> 7.2. I’m up early for the weekend and a holiday!  After 218 days I will see me sister and family today ! Sooosoooooo excited.
> Have a good day all


Have a fantastic time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone from Smiley Filey 

07:07am - 13.4 for me - 3 unit advised correction with humalog and Tresiba
23:50pm - 18.3 - bedtime - no Insulin because I don't like taking Insulin before going to sleep
20:37pm - 11.8 - after tea - 2 unit advised correction with humalog an hour or so after eating out
15.4
09:36 - 4.4 - breakfast - 1 round of cheese on toast 1.8 cp or4 18g of carbs - no humalog advised
Have just eaten 1 digestive biscuit too then will do my usual 2 hr test in 2 hrs

11:16am - 15.4 - 4 unit correction advised and done.

13:07pm - 11.5 - lunch - complete carbs guess because I'm out for the day - correction advised along with humalog - didn't do correction because did a correction 2 hrs ago


----------



## SueEK

Just got my latest blood results back though haven’t spoken to DN yet. Think cholesterol results are ok and HbA1c has risen slightly to 49. This comes as no surprise and in fact I’m quite pleased as I have increased my carbs as was simply unable to manage my diet, due to being so finickity, so all in all I’m quite pleased. Will try and reduce a bit more as obviously don’t want it to keep rising, albeit slowly.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.9 for me .. not so much walking this week as the puppies have just been spayed


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late on parade, 6 for me today, but numbers were very high all day yesterday.



SueEK said:


> Just got my latest blood results back though haven’t spoken to DN yet. Think cholesterol results are ok and HbA1c has risen slightly to 49. This comes as no surprise and in fact I’m quite pleased as I have increased my carbs as was simply unable to manage my diet, due to being so finickity, so all in all I’m quite pleased. Will try and reduce a bit more as obviously don’t want it to keep rising, albeit slowly.



Pleased that you are ok with these results, I know mine will have gone up.


----------



## rebrascora

11.3 for me this morning despite A LOT (for me) of insulin last night. I actually shot myself 2x 4units of Fiasp in the evening and an extra 4.5 units of Levemir before bed and was still high all night (despite a glass or two of red wine on top) and it went up further after I got up, so I got mad and rage bolused 6 units and promptly hypoed but now back up to 10 again! Teach me to say I have got the hang of this diabetes lark last week. Increased my morning basal by 4 units today and I've taken another 2.5 units of Fiasp from a new cartridge over an hour ago and still on 9.7 and an horizontal arrow! Arrgh!


----------



## Ditto

Yesterday I had half a bun thing and a bit later 2 slices toast and shot up to 14.5 good grief. Panic. Doing low carb today for sure. 8.8 @ 7.12  Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> 11.3 for me this morning despite A LOT (for me) of insulin last night. I actually shot myself 2x 4units of Fiasp in the evening and an extra 4.5 units of Levemir before bed and was still high all night (despite a glass or two of red wine on top) and it went up further after I got up, so I got mad and rage bolused 6 units and promptly hypoed but now back up to 10 again! Teach me to say I have got the hang of this diabetes lark last week. Increased my morning basal by 4 units today and I've taken another 2.5 units of Fiasp from a new cartridge over an hour ago and still on 9.7 and an horizontal arrow! Arrgh!


@rebrascora it sounds like you and me are both on the same rollercoaster. Hopefully it will stop soon.


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia 
Must confess I am rather frustrated with it today. Really thought I was back on top of it again after 2-3 months of battling and then yesterday afternoon it started rising again and it is just determined to be in double figures today. I feel very tempted to binge just to spite it but got a consultant's appointment coming up at the end of next month so really don't want to deliberately blot my already depleted Libre figures. 
Such a lovely day and I just feel yuk, both physically and mentally. Must give myself a good kick up the pants and stop moaning and think of all the amazingly positive things in my life.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> @freesia
> Must confess I am rather frustrated with it today. Really thought I was back on top of it again after 2-3 months of battling and then yesterday afternoon it started rising again and it is just determined to be in double figures today. I feel very tempted to binge just to spite it but got a consultant's appointment coming up at the end of next month so really don't want to deliberately blot my already depleted Libre figures.
> Such a lovely day and I just feel yuk, both physically and mentally. Must give myself a good kick up the pants and stop moaning and think of all the amazingly positive things in my life.


You'll get there, we both will. Its just frustrating and draining, but thats the nature of D i suppose. Keep positive, you'll sort it.


----------



## rebrascora

The 2.5 units eventually dropped me yo 8.5 before I started to rise back up to 10. Another 4 units in an hour ago and it's still barely reducing (8.7) and I would really like to eat something at some point before long! And this is with a basal increase of 4.5 units last night and another 4 extra units this morning! And I have been out and done some work in the garden. Don't want to stray too far from home when I don't feel in control and lots of insulin on board but no sign of it working.


----------



## Lanny

17:04 BS 8.3  So, so smile for a so, so reading! Insulin’s: LR as well which I didn’t need as A&E gave me 2 to take home as they got the wrong end of the stick in thinking that the maximum dose of 60 is all that’s in the pen & gave me 2 brand new pens labelled with my details & gave them to me to take home too; after 4pm & I was quite wired on adrenaline to stay awake by then! So, didn’t go to bed until just after 05:30 this morning when I bunged in morning LR a bit early! Getting up late, my BS is in the 8’s!

It’s JUST about a G’day Mates if I post this before 6pm before it’s a Good Evening greeting! 

Already JUST had breakfast of scrambled eggs with mushrooms, cheese, mixed herbs & a half can, 100g, of baked beans with a cuppa tea! Discovered that no bolus at all yesterday, without the beans, still put me up to 10.6 so, I put in the normal amount of NR & had some beans too!  I’ll see what THAT does: body, & BS, is still not quite behaving as usual; more testing required still & my fingers needed buffing down with a glass file every day to keep it from callousing too thick & having to go to deeper with the pricker! Ouch! THAT really is me exclaiming in pain!


----------



## Lanny

Phew! With 1 minute to spare!


----------



## Lanny

Alarm has just gone off so, evening LR is going in too!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## HenryBennett

A disappointing 6.2 but average for the week is okay at 5.7. The weather is looking good for today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 point nothing for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Sadly we had a terrible, horrible day yesterday.

My wife 'discovered' a slightly damaged plastic bottle of shoe polish at the back of the sink cupboard. She immediately went overboard in her paranoia, 'knowing' someone had been in the house trying to harm her, and her fear and anger exploded at me eventually resulting in a lot of shouting at me because I refuse to give in to her illness and demands for cameras, security systems, house exorcisms, locking all inside doors all the time, etc. Finally she demanded a divorce, which kind of upset me but I held on to my normal posture of trying to create calm. But I was firm and determined not to give any quarter to her illness (as with many with her illness, she does not believe that she is ill, even with her ongoing treatments and having been sectioned)

After a few hours on her own she did calm down. Unfortunately I was quite badly shaken by it all. All starting from something utterly trivial, as always.

This is the first time she has demanded a divorce though, not a good outcome. She did relent later on, but it is stuck in my mind. And I have zero support from anywhere. 

Anyway, incredibly my blood glucose levels have not been adversely afftected. 5.5 yesterday evening and 5.1 this morning.

My weight has dropped significantly though because I just couldn't eat after the dreadful events of yesterday. I weigh 59.0 Kg this morning. Target was 60.0 Kg. So a tiny bit of catching up to do today, assuming my wifes battle does not continue.

I am not looking forward to today. I think I may just go out on the beach for the day just to get a bit of peace.

Sad, so sad.

5.1 good, so good.


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Sadly we had a terrible, horrible day yesterday.
> 
> My wife 'discovered' a slightly damaged plastic bottle of shoe polish at the back of the sink cupboard. She immediately went overboard in her paranoia, 'knowing' someone had been in the house trying to harm her, and her fear and anger exploded at me eventually resulting in a lot of shouting at me because I refuse to give in to her illness and demands for cameras, security systems, house exorcisms, locking all inside doors all the time, etc. Finally she demanded a divorce, which kind of upset me but I held on to my normal posture of trying to create calm. But I was firm and determined not to give any quarter to her illness (as with many with her illness, she does not believe that she is ill, even with her ongoing treatments and having been sectioned)
> 
> After a few hours on her own she did calm down. Unfortunately I was quite badly shaken by it all. All starting from something utterly trivial, as always.
> 
> This is the first time she has demanded a divorce though, not a good outcome. She did relent later on, but it is stuck in my mind. And I have zero support from anywhere.
> 
> Anyway, incredibly my blood glucose levels have not been adversely afftected. 5.5 yesterday evening and 5.1 this morning.
> 
> My weight has dropped significantly though because I just couldn't eat after the dreadful events of yesterday. I weigh 59.0 Kg this morning. Target was 60.0 Kg. So a tiny bit of catching up to do today, assuming my wifes battle does not continue.
> 
> I am not looking forward to today. I think I may just go out on the beach for the day just to get a bit of peace.
> 
> Sad, so sad.
> 
> 5.1 good, so good.


So sorry to hear this @Gwynn  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today  Hot weather for the first time in living memory (feels like it) led to real problems keeping my levels above hypo yesterday and I had to eat an inordinate amount of extra carbs  I normally eat about 150g a day, but ended up eating double that, which leads me to conclude that I injected twice the insulin I actually needed to (even though I had reduced doses anyway from the previous day). Hate these sudden, dramatic shifts in insulin sensitivity


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn
Cannot 'like' your post because of its content but you do have support here albeit a remote support.
I am glad that you stood your ground and hope that you continue to do so. It is impossible for me to even imagine what life must be like for you. continually walking on eggshells and wondering just what is going to happen next.  I am so very sorry for your predicament.


----------



## goodybags

,


Gwynn said:


> Sadly we had a terrible, horrible day yesterday.
> 
> My wife 'discovered' a slightly damaged plastic bottle of shoe polish at the back of the sink cupboard. She immediately went overboard in her paranoia, 'knowing' someone had been in the house trying to harm her, and her fear and anger exploded at me eventually resulting in a lot of shouting at me because I refuse to give in to her illness and demands for cameras, security systems, house exorcisms, locking all inside doors all the time, etc. Finally she demanded a divorce, which kind of upset me but I held on to my normal posture of trying to create calm. But I was firm and determined not to give any quarter to her illness (as with many with her illness, she does not believe that she is ill, even with her ongoing treatments and having been sectioned)
> 
> After a few hours on her own she did calm down. Unfortunately I was quite badly shaken by it all. All starting from something utterly trivial, as always.
> 
> This is the first time she has demanded a divorce though, not a good outcome. She did relent later on, but it is stuck in my mind. And I have zero support from anywhere.
> 
> Anyway, incredibly my blood glucose levels have not been adversely afftected. 5.5 yesterday evening and 5.1 this morning.
> 
> My weight has dropped significantly though because I just couldn't eat after the dreadful events of yesterday. I weigh 59.0 Kg this morning. Target was 60.0 Kg. So a tiny bit of catching up to do today, assuming my wifes battle does not continue.
> 
> I am not looking forward to today. I think I may just go out on the beach for the day just to get a bit of peace.
> 
> Sad, so sad.
> 
> 5.1 good, so good.


morning @Gwynn hope today Is a better day


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.0 on the nail this morning

hope everyone has sunshine today


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 4.0. Biscuit please! 

@Gwynn I hope today is a better one

Off to empty my Mum’s garage today,  ooh spiders and cobwebs and boxes full of really useful stuff that hasn’t been looked at for decades! Skittles at the ready for hypos in the sun- hard labour on crutches with a broken foot will need the rainbow of fruit flavours!

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

I don’t think there’ll be any ‘likes’ for your post @Gwynn. Hope things are better today.


----------



## Christy

So sorry @Gwynn. Words fail me. Thinking of you.


----------



## Christy

@Martin.A . Happy birthday! Have a lovely day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Looks like a spot of gardening today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

4.8 for me .. hoping to get out into the garden and rescue some plants
The puppies have been very busy destroying most of it


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, after a lie in, I was 4.6 when I first woke up at 6am.
@Gwynn , I sincerely hope you have a better day today.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning and Happy Bank Holiday Sunday,
This morning glucose level at 5.3 pre insulin and breakfast.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9. I should lie in more often, chance would be a fine thing. The sun is shining and the French windows are open. Fantastic. 

Pottering about day today, garden etc. Mr Eggy doing a repair on our rotten Grade 2 listed wooden sash window cills.  He’s already done the living room one, today is the dining room, three bedroom windows next. It’s a long job, it took over a week to do the first one, that including painting the frames and sandstone surrounds, but cheaper than replacing them. It’ll keep him out of mischief for as long as the weather is fine.

@Gwynn hope today is a better day for you both.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.8 for me this morning. Feeling a bit stuffy headed, not sure whether its hay fever or a cold (the kids at school have had colds). Either way, i'm not about to pass up this lovely weather.

@Gwynn i hope today is a better day for you.

Have a good bank holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 for me was low yesterday as spent all day in garden so had a very low carb day.


----------



## Lucyr

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today  Hot weather for the first time in living memory (feels like it) led to real problems keeping my levels above hypo yesterday and I had to eat an inordinate amount of extra carbs  I normally eat about 150g a day, but ended up eating double that, which leads me to conclude that I injected twice the insulin I actually needed to (even though I had reduced doses anyway from the previous day). Hate these sudden, dramatic shifts in insulin sensitivity


I wonder if the hot weather is why I had to eat well over 100 carbs (I lost count) to fix a hypo on my afternoon walk yesterday.

8.4 this morning so a long prebolus before my porridge


----------



## Northerner

Lucyr said:


> I wonder if the hot weather is why I had to eat well over 100 carbs (I lost count) to fix a hypo on my afternoon walk yesterday.
> 
> 8.4 this morning so a long prebolus before my porridge


I would say more than likely, especially if you were active  I've gone for 50% reductions in doses today


----------



## Lucyr

Northerner said:


> I would say more than likely, especially if you were active  I've gone for 50% reductions in doses today


I totally hadn't thought about it, i had less carbs than usual at breakfast and lunch, and then a 4 mile walk in the sun (have a desk job so thats more than usual), then floored by the hypo about two-thirds of the way in. Had only gone prepared for one hypo! I might try it again today anyway, but i think i'll reduce lunch bolus first!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
Me and hubby are off to Chester for a couple of days today - hopefully I'm going to chill and enjoy myself

9:53am - 10.2 - breakfast - McDonald's sausage & egg mcmuffin 30g of carbs, hash brown 14g of carbs - took the egg off so hope it's still the same amount of carbs
7:13am - 5.3 - waking - 19 units of tresiba
23:01pm - 7.8 - bedtime - didn't have any supper

*Finger pricking not libre scanning*


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 for me today, still having high numbers was in the 8s most of yesterday really hoping it is just after effects of my jab last week, but getting quite upset about it now.

Been for a good run this morning, now just prepping a roast dinner to have mum round for dinner.

Enjoy you Sunday everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@mum2westiesGill hope you enjoy your break away, should be having nice weather x
@Gwynn big hugs for you x
No reading today, up early to go car booting, wasn’t great but did get a few bits, now the cleaning and washing of items to do. Couldn’t get a reading this morning and fingertips were sore so didn’t bother further. Have a good Sunday x


----------



## Gwynn

I am sorry to saybut things have not improved as far as I can tell.

I went out this morning for my morning walk after my breakfast. My wife was fast asleep.

I decided to do a slightly longer walk to clear my head.

When I got back my wife had gone but not eaten her breakfast and no message or note. She had prepared her breakfast, but not eaten it.

I thought she may have gone to try to find me at the beach and make amends so I went out again to see if I could find her, but I could not.

I have texted my daughter just in case she has gone there. No reply yet.

If it gets to beyond 6pm (when her medication is due) and I have not heard from her then I will have to contact the police. Not a good scene and she may well end up being sectioned again.

Sad, so sad.

Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 for me today but I am doing a @Lanny with my circadian rhythm totally out of whack and mentally I am struggling. Can't be bothered to cook for myself so disordered eating (mostly chunks of cheese and the odd spoon of peanut butter with half a square of 85% chocolate but opened a jar of pickled gherkins yesterday for some variety!!) I'm managing my usual breakfast of yoghurt and stewed rhubarb and seeds but the day tends to go down hill after that and my BG levels are suffering, so I really need to pull my socks up and get a grip! 

@Gwynn So sorry to hear of your recent increased difficulties. I hope your good lady resurfaces in a better frame of mind.

@ColinUK Thinking of you and hoping you are getting out for some fresh air and exercise to help improve your physical and mental wellbeing.... Need to take a leaf out of my own book there and go swing my legs a bit.


----------



## Christy

rebrascora said:


> 3.2 for me today but I am doing a @Lanny with my circadian rhythm totally out of whack and mentally I am struggling.


Look after yourself @rebrascora . You're having a rubbish time recently. I only wish we could do half as much for you as you do for us. Hope you get on an even keel soon


----------



## rebrascora

@Martin.A 
Many Happy Returns for your Birthday. Sounds like you had a lovely outing. Hope it was rum and raisin ice cream!
I was just reading about the top level upheaval at the NT a few days ago and the reasons behind it. I must have been living with my head in the sand as I had no idea what was going on, although I haven't had much time for visits recently. Sounds like they will be getting back on track with what their remit should actually be now. ie conservation. Well done the grass roots for achieving the overthrow.


----------



## Michael12421

@Martin.A  Glad that you had a


----------



## rebrascora

Christy said:


> Look after yourself @rebrascora . You're having a rubbish time recently. I only wish we could do half as much for you as you do for us. Hope you get on an even keel soon


Thanks Christy. What a lovely thing to say.
 I go through phases with my mental health and of course it becomes a vicious circle because not eating properly and not exercising regularly negatively impacts it, but I know from long past experience that I will come out of it in a few days and everything will become possible again, whereas at the moment just leaving the house in daylight (when people are around) is tough. Thankfully, the animals mean that I must get out but I resort to doing stuff off peak ie 10pm-7am to avoid bumping into people. Stupid I know because people are very kind but I just want to hide away when I feel like this. Then of course I end up sleeping through the day which means I don't get enough vit D and seratonin levels drop. I am my own worst enemy sometimes! The good thing is that I know I will come out of it so I find it is just a question of biding my time and accepting that it is a phase which will pass. 
The difficulty since my diabetes diagnosis is that I can no longer comfort eat in the same fashion as I used to (ie multipacks of Snickers/Haribo etc) so I have to find other ways of distracting myself. Responding to messages on the forum fills that need to some extent, so trying to help other people here online also helps me, which is a bit of a win/win and means that I don't feel like a total dead loss!


----------



## rebrascora

Martin.A said:


> Unfortunately not. Had to settle for plain old vanilla.


How disappointing!


----------



## Gwynn

Just quick update. My wife has returned from looking for me (and fsiling). She has settled down agin (for now).

Some peace at last.


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn, relieved to hear your wife has returned. I hope she's ok and settles.
@Martin.A Happy Birthday, i hope you've had a lovely day. I, too, cancelled our NT last year for the same reason as you. I didn't realise the person pushing this wokeness has left so will be looking to rejoin i think.
@rebrascora, i can only echo @Christy. Be kind to yourself, you'll come through it. We're all here to support.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> I am sorry to saybut things have not improved as far as I can tell.
> 
> I went out this morning for my morning walk after my breakfast. My wife was fast asleep.
> 
> I decided to do a slightly longer walk to clear my head.
> 
> When I got back my wife had gone but not eaten her breakfast and no message or note. She had prepared her breakfast, but not eaten it.
> 
> I thought she may have gone to try to find me at the beach and make amends so I went out again to see if I could find her, but I could not.
> 
> I have texted my daughter just in case she has gone there. No reply yet.
> 
> If it gets to beyond 6pm (when her medication is due) and I have not heard from her then I will have to contact the police. Not a good scene and she may well end up being sectioned again.
> 
> Sad, so sad.
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes. I will let you know what happens.





Gwynn said:


> Just quick update. My wife has returned from looking for me (and fsiling). She has settled down agin (for now).
> 
> Some peace at last.


So pleased to hear she has returned. She is so lucky to have you


----------



## Ditto

(((hugs))) for everybody, it seems like it's been that kind of day from reading the posts.  

7.2 @ 8.29 as I overslept due to low carbing it, you really get a good nights' sleep zzz


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## HenryBennett

I can’t resist a few scoops of Mauds ice cream on a sunny bank holiday weekend, so it’s a 5.9 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this beautiful sunny morning.   

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 today


----------



## Deleted member 25429

5.2 for me the sun is shining and I’m off out dog walking. Happy bank holiday monday


----------



## SueEK

@Freddie1966 congrats on your HS.
A 7,4 for me today and a painful swollen thumb, how can such a small knuckle joint hurt so much!!! Off for breakfast to Shoreham airport soon, can’t wait.
Have a lovely Bank Holiday all x


----------



## Northerner

Freddie1966 said:


> 5.2 for me the sun is shining and I’m off out dog walking. Happy bank holiday monday


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 6.2 when I woke up...then 8.0 when I woke up again!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. A rather disappointing 9.3 for me....looking at Libre line I should have got up at 6.30 as usual. Was 6 before bed with a downward arrow and had upped night time Levemir by half a unit, so had an oatcake...ah well. 

Well done @Freddie1966 

Another lovely morning, so off for an early peaceful walk in the forest before tourists wake up...then gardening day again. 

Have a lovely day everyone...hope the day is kinder to those that have had struggles recently


----------



## Michael12421

@Freddie1966


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  3.5 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4. Another fine morning. Perfect for doing nothing, expect maybe lounge on my lounger under the parasol and listen to the birds. Pretty much what I did yesterday. Well, we’ve got to make the most of it, this week may be our summer!

Congratulations @Freddie1966 on your HS.

Have a happy Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done  @Freddie1966 on the House Special and belated Birthday Greetings to @Martin.A


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a rather alarming 8.7 with a vertical up arrow. 6.6 10 mins later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here, cutting it fine.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and another day digging and planting out then at the end of the day cut the grass and sniff that in, bliss. Later when it's dark and all the garden lights come on I am revisiting Pink Floyd in the summer house, sod the neighbour's  .


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning and Happy Bank Holiday Monday
6.3 here pre breakfast
The 6 cream crackers did job as at bedtime last night 5.6 and didn’t want to drop during the night.
had 3 units of insulin and 2 Metformin tabs this morning. 
Porridge Banana and coffee coming up
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining @Freddie1966 on the 5.2 step, hoping the sugars stay stable today.

Off for a run later and then yoga.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Belated birthday wishes @Martin.A


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A much better 5.6 for me this morning. Planning a walk later, may take a picnic.
Have a good day whatever you plan to do.


----------



## freesia

@Freddie1966 and @Grannylorraine congrats on the HS


----------



## Michael12421

@Grannylorraine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grannylorraine said:


> Joining @Freddie1966 on the 5.2 step, hoping the sugars stay stable today.


Congratulations on the House Special.


----------



## Lucyr

8.5 for me. A couple high fbgs in a row... will have to keep an eye on that!


----------



## Bexlee

8.5 not sure if Chinese takeaway induced or the one piece of pecan maple salted fudge from Bakewell I gave into! Oh and the tiny piece of Bakewell tart.
Lovely seeing my nephews and niece but boy am I tired ! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

10.1 when I first woke up and had been high but level all night. Jabbed 2 correction units and 24 of Levemir and went back to sleep..... 2 hours later a much nicer 5.4 to start the day on.

Concerned that there is no input from @Gwynn yet this morning.

@Freddie1966 and @Grannylorraine Many congratulations on your House Specials this morning. Both of you seem to be doing well with them recently


----------



## Gwynn

Things seem to be going from bad to worse. 

My wife is a bit 'edgy' today and my brother died last night. He was a diabetic but did not look after himself.

5.7 BG this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Things seem to be going from bad to worse.
> 
> My wife is a bit 'edgy' today and my brother died last night. He was a diabetic but did not look after himself.
> 
> 5.7 BG this morning.


Sorry to hear that. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Ditto

I am sorry for your loss @Gwynne 

6.8 @ 6.25am


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> Things seem to be going from bad to worse.
> 
> My wife is a bit 'edgy' today and my brother died last night. He was a diabetic but did not look after himself.
> 
> 5.7 BG this morning.


My thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn So very sorry to hear of your brother's passing. Sending deepest sympathies and (((hugs)))


----------



## Robin

I’m so sorry to hear that, @Gwynn.


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Things seem to be going from bad to worse.
> 
> My wife is a bit 'edgy' today and my brother died last night. He was a diabetic but did not look after himself.
> 
> 5.7 BG this morning.


Oh my goodness Gwynne I’m so very sorry to hear this. Thinking of you at this very sad time xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Gwynn 
Sorry to hear your very sad news.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  6.8 for me today  Bracing myself for the customary more violent greeting to the first of the month from @Flower


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning          - 9.0


----------



## Deleted member 25429

It’s a 5 for me . It is now two years since I was rushed into hospital in DKA . What a journey it’s been ... thanks everyone for your support x


----------



## SueEK

8 this morning . Off to work, not sure how much typing I will get done as thumb still swollen and painful.
@Freddie1966 glad that horrible time is behind you and you are managing your D very well, congrats.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.8 here with a forecast of no rain today.


----------



## Gwynn

It is hard to think of a complete life, from birth, childhood, growing up, getting married, good and bad experiences, moments of achievement, excitement, love, joy, sadness, all gone, as if none of it ever existed or mattered. I feel even more lonely today than I have ever felt. I feel pretty lousy this morning, sorry.

5.6 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 and been in target all night, hooray!!!
Have a good day


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Gwynn said:


> It is hard to think of a complete life, from birth, childhood, growing up, getting married, good and bad experiences, moments of achievement, excitement, love, joy, sadness, all gone, as if none of it ever existed or mattered. I feel even more lonely today than I have ever felt. I feel pretty lousy this morning, sorry.
> 
> 5.6 this morning.


Don’t be sorry it’s understandable


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Gwynn - so sorry to hear about the sad loss of your brother.

4.8 for me this morning, managed to keep blood sugar levels stable all day until the evening after a run and 1 1/2 hrs of yoga, then had a hypo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close! Gardening/hot weather hypo at 2am, despite reduced basal.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5, pleased with that after a very up and down day BG wise yesterday. Highs for no reason, then after our evening walk, of which we didn’t return until 10.30, a stubborn low. Two slices of Warbies small white bread, toasted, then a ginger nut, before finally going to bed on 6.4.

DSN calling this morning to talk about last weeks review results. Then my long overdue ( one year) eye test later this afternoon. Could be an expensive trip as I’m sure my prescription will have changed, I also need prescription sunglasses as I broke mine last summer and have been wearing an old pair. Well, you can’t take it with you can you?

@Gwynn sorry to hear about the loss of your brother. Take care.

Happy 1st June everyone. It’s going to be another scorcher.


----------



## goodybags

Sorry to see your sad news about your brothers passing @Gwynn

Today 6.6
Happy 1st of June everyone “I like that“ @Eggy


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Bracing myself for the customary more violent greeting to the first of the month from @Flower



Right on cue! Morning it's a new month 5.6 with an added pinch and a punch 

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me.

Actually managed to dislodge a sensor whilst fitting a car battery yesterday. Not upset, it was the old one I'd forgotten to remove.

Today's excitement is a trip to my ex office to hand my laptop in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## EllsBells

A 5.2 for me this morning after a gruelling day deep weeding the front garden. Docks, how I hate you - aching everywhere!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this very hot morning. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn - so sorry to hear of your brothers death. on top of everything  else you are going through


----------



## Michael12421

@EllsBells


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All, and a happy June to us all. 
woken up and puzzled by these figures. 
Trying to keep BG levels in a happy place for DVLA so I can get professional Bus license back. 
Type 1 but still on Humulin M3 (3 units AM and 2 units PM) plus 2 (500mg) Metformin AM and PM.  
Yesterday prelunch 4.6 fraction low for driving. 
Lunch 3 Poached Eggs on 3 Toast plu Green Beans an Orange and a Black coffee. 
16:15.  BG 9.5
17:55.  BG 8.3
18:00 evening meds 
18:30   Pork Chop Mash Potatoes green Beans 
            Yoghurt ( plain Natural) and coffee
21:15.  BG 7.0
23:57.   BG 6.1
    So to get through night.   6 cream crackers 3 rich tea biscuits.
Woke up 03:13.   BG.  11.2
This morning on waking 
08:30.   BG 5.7


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Things seem to be going from bad to worse.
> 
> My wife is a bit 'edgy' today and my brother died last night. He was a diabetic but did not look after himself.
> 
> 5.7 BG this morning.


Terribly sorry to hear of your loss @Gwynn  Stay strong, my friend {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all on a beautiful sunny West Berks morning. Just catching up after a (long) weekend off line.

@Gwynn so sorry to hear you're having such a bad time. We are all here for you.
@Martin.A A very belated Happy Birthday. Good to hear that you had a great day
@rebrascora I'm sure you'll get things sorted. You are always so supportive and without people like you I wouldn't have achieved the results I have.

Congrats to everyone who had an HS over the long weekend. There seem to have been lots!

I cut the grass on Saturday which was a mammoth task. Not been cut for three weeks due to the wet weather and it was very long. The garden looks so much better now. Had the neighbours round on Sunday and made Mediterranean Roast Lamb with a Greek salad for them together with Honey and Lime Salmon as one of them doesn't eat red meat. The baby was very winey yesterday so in the end I put him in his pram and took him for a walk. It took fifty minutes but he finally went to sleep - for all of 8 minutes! At least the exercise will have done me good. In the office today catching up.

4.8 at 06:13 on Saturday, 5.8 at 05:21 on Sunday, 5.2 at 04:57 yesterday and a 5.9 for me at 07:14 this morning.

I hope everyone has a great week or at least a better week than last week


----------



## Maca44

4.8 and back to work at 2pm glad they fixed the air con in the van.


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> So to get through night. 6 cream crackers 3 rich tea biscuits.
> Woke up 03:13. BG. 11.2
> This morning on waking
> 08:30. BG 5.7


It looks like you need a whack of carbs at bedtime to keep you from dropping too low by morning, but the fast acting carbs in the plain biscuits may be getting into your system ahead of the insulin and causing a spike. You might consider trying crackers with a bit of cheese, for example, to add a bit of fat and protein to slow the absorption of the carbs down and keep you steadier overnight. I know some people have good results doing this (May not work for you, it’s a case of experimentation, I’m afraid).


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning with no insulin or carb interventions required overnight so that is definitely a bonus. Probably just as well no adjustments were needed because whilst I didn't sleep long, I slept very deeply. Fingers crossed I can start to build on that progress. 

Congrats to @adrian1der for your House Special at the weekend and @EllsBells for your achievement today. 

@Gwynn I know it will feel like it is all just wiped out at the moment because of the shock but he lives on in the memories of those whose lives he touched which is why it is so important to treasure those memories and share them with friends and family. Keeping you in my thoughts and sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 7.1 for me.
> 
> Actually managed to dislodge a sensor whilst fitting a car battery yesterday. Not upset, it was the old one I'd forgotten to remove.
> 
> Today's excitement is a trip to my ex office to hand my laptop in.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I only remembered this morning that today is the fourth anniversary of my retirement. It’s flown in and I know it’s a cliche but I really don’t know how I had time to go to work. Enjoy your new found freedom.


----------



## eggyg

Just had to pop on to let you know that just spoken to DSN and she suggested applying for a Libre without me even mentioning it. She’s starting the ball rolling, I may have exaggerated the number of times I test!  I’d better crack on and get some finger pricking done incase they want to check! Woohoo!  I am aware it could take a while but I’m still excited.


----------



## eggyg

EllsBells said:


> A 5.2 for me this morning after a gruelling day deep weeding the front garden. Docks, how I hate you - aching everywhere!


Congratulations!


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to say....

@Freddie1966 Congratulations on your 2nd Diaversary. Is it starting to feel like that day was a lifetime ago? It does for me but I don't mind that. I think it just indicates that I have accepted it and I am settled into my new regime and relationship with food.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, isn't this weather fabulous? I'm in the garden early after a comfort low carb breakfast in my recliner watching the last episode of Kate Winslet's drama, Mare Of Eastown, 10/10 for that then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7.5 @ 7.18 after nagging Mum back to bed, she could have fallen off the edge trying to get the bolster in place so she could read. Agh, I have no patience, gave her what for, a cuppa and meds and she's been snoring ever since. Does being in a mood put your bg up? 

@khskel did I miss something? Have you recently retired? Wouldn't they let you keep the laptop? I need a new laptop, I'm fed-up of this one burning my hands.


----------



## rebrascora

Just realised @Lanny is MIA for the past few days. Hope you are OK Lanny and just very engrossed in a golf tournament??


----------



## khskel

Birdy said:


> Morning all, isn't this weather fabulous? I'm in the garden early after a comfort low carb breakfast in my recliner watching the last episode of Kate Winslet's drama, Mare Of Eastown, 10/10 for that then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5 @ 7.18 after nagging Mum back to bed, she could have fallen off the edge trying to get the bolster in place so she could read. Agh, I have no patience, gave her what for, a cuppa and meds and she's been snoring ever since. Does being in a mood put your bg up?
> 
> @khskel did I miss something? Have you recently retired? Wouldn't they let you keep the laptop? I need a new laptop, I'm fed-up of this one burning my hands.


Alas no one allowed to keep laptops when they leave for security/confidentiality reasons.


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> It looks like you need a whack of carbs at bedtime to keep you from dropping too low by morning, but the fast acting carbs in the plain biscuits may be getting into your system ahead of the insulin and causing a spike. You might consider trying crackers with a bit of cheese, for example, to add a bit of fat and protein to slow the absorption of the carbs down and keep you steadier overnight. I know some people have good results doing this (May not work for you, it’s a case of experimentation, I’m afraid).


Thanks for your comments this morning. Spoke to the Diabetic team in Chelmsford today, and they also reckon I’m having to feed the insulin. So they have left me on 2 Metformin tabs morning and night and 3 units in morning but reduced evening insulin from 2 units to 1 unit.
Let’s see what happens. They say it could be honeymoon period but are also confused by me saying I’ve had many of the symptoms for 5 to 10 years. Ie. Mood swings short temper. Extra urination and periodical erectile dis function. Tiredness 
I didn’t put the lot together until diagnosed 2 months ago.
I put it down to age, stress at work, changing shifts from day to nights, and having to go up to 4 hours with no toilet available.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> Just realised @Lanny is MIA for the past few days. Hope you are OK Lanny and just very engrossed in a golf tournament??


I’m a bit erratic with sleep & still off kilter but, figure I’ll sleep it all off after tomorrow’s hectic schedule after my 2nd CV vaccine: a marathon sleep & just make sure my BS is high enough for that; 1st jab kept my BS lower for a few days after! 

21:27 BS 8.0 prepped shepherds pie in the oven & 21:58 BS 7.7 with no bolus. I’m still not pre bolusing as I can’t tell how much of an effort it will be to cook? Sometimes I go up & sometimes I go down: went down a bit now; had a feeling & it was a bit of an effort so, will wait half an hour, test & bolus to see where I’m at when 2 individual pies are done! Discovered these really great old fashioned enamel pie dishes from asda & bought 2 each of the small & medium ones: 1 individual pie or 3 pies respectively!  No more lining non stick roasting pans with non stick foil anymore as those pie dishes are a breeze to wash up & I eat from directly from them with my leather gloves on as they cool down quite fast out of the oven too: just need the gloves on until it cools to a comfortable temperature to touch!

A mad dash today as I went to get my 24 hour blood pressure monitor: app. 09:30 & got there at 09:07; nurse ran 50 minutes late though & it was a long wait! But, it’s on & doing its thing periodically: a bit irritating when prepping my pies earlier as it took my BP 4 times! I was worrying about sleeping through most of the 24 hours as my sleep is still of, as what tended to happen in the past, but, this time the nurse out in my sleeping & waking hours to the settings first: slept after a bit of de wiring, shall we say, before I slept around 2pm & it only took 2 measurements per hour while I was sleeping before taking 2 every half hour since 8pm: said my sleep is currently the other way round: going to bed around 8am & getting up around 8pm.  THAT one’s for crazy topsy turvey hours! Or, as you say @rebrascora , doing a @Lanny 

Will return the monitor tomorrow at 10:30 as it was an hour late by the time I got it on & then, get my 2nd jab in the afternoon just after 2pm. Then, I’ll check my BS is at a high enough level before I have a massive snooze & hopefully it’ll be as easy, apart from monitoring lower BS, as the 1st one?

A Very Good Evening to all of you!


----------



## Lanny

PS:- haven’t played any golf in, I now realise, since that Friday of my sister’s visit: not been well & this & that since! I haven’t really missed it & may be a while before I’ll play again!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning         - 8.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.9 which has gone down, as has my thumb, any connection - possibly. Off to work so have a good day all x
@Lanny good to see you posting, hope you feel brighter soon x


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.6 today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 for me this morning. Sunny and warm today.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

4.9 this morning.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.8 for me...JB at 4.30...a nice green one @Northerner 
Exbury Gardens this afternoon
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. I’m with @goodybags with 6.6, clickety click! 

Yesterday turned out to be a day of two halfs. DSN call in the morning offering to start the process for getting the Libre on prescription. Very exciting. Unexpected visit from daughters 1 and 3 and their offspring. Lovely cobbled together lunch in the garden. Then a dash into town for my opticians appointment. Struggled to find a parking space where I didn’t have to pay, I’m tight, and scraped the alloys on a low pavement.  Would have been cheaper to go in a carpark! Never mind, it’s my first time, Mr Eggy has done it loads!

Anyhoo, opticians appointment. Photo showed no diabetic damage, good news. I mentioned a big floater I’d recently noticed in the shape of a seven and I got a thorough going over, 3D scan and everything. Turns out I’ve loads of floaters in both eyes. The big one is a Weiss ring, she had to spell that out as I got a tad worried what I’d inadvertently got myself into! Turns out that the vitreous jel has collapsed and pulled away from my retina. She could quite easily see the “ seven” as what I’m seeing is the edge of the ring. I’m to go back on the 14th to have drops and a further exam to make sure there’s no tears or detachment. She couldn’t do it yesterday as I was driving. The good news is I don’t need new specs, so save some money, but have ordered new sunglasses as I broke mine last summer. Of course all sorts of things are running through my mind, I am very squeamish when it comes to eyes and the thought of needles etc fils me with horror! Touch wood everything is fine at the moment. I was given a leaflet explaining it all and I’ve to keep an eye out for shadows and sudden flashes and have to contact her straight away or go to A & E! Needless to say by the time I got home I was exhausted and confused! What with my lugs, which are driving me mad already this morning, this just takes the biscuit.

At least today should be a better day as it’s haircut and colour day. 
Have a good day whatever you’re up to. Another hot one.


----------



## eggyg

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 5.8 for me...JB at 4.30...a nice green one @Northerner
> Exbury Gardens this afternoon
> Have a lovely day everyone.


Green’s my favourite too.


----------



## Northerner

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 5.8 for me...JB at 4.30...a nice green one @Northerner


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Green’s my favourite too.


The only time I offer mine round is when I can see just green ones lurking at the bottom of the packet.

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:05 this morning. I yomped to the farm shop yesterday for meat for the next few days (45 minute round trip including the shopping) and it was hot, hot, hot! Looking out of the (home) office window all I can see is unbroken blue sky so looks like being another scorcher here in West Berks.

Have a good one everybody


----------



## rebrascora

A lovely 5.6 for me this morning which I wouldn't even swap for an HS, I am so very happy with it! 
It was a bit of a lottery how much Levemir I took last night. My levels stayed almost entirely in the 4s and 5s yesterday which was just bliss.... until bedtime after an unbolused very late, low carb evening meal when I got a 7.9 with an upward sloping arrow. Shot myself a risky 1.5 units of Fiasp and reduced Levemir by 1 unit (down to 4) and climbed into bed with my Libre reader under my pillow...just in case. My overnight graph shows a nice steady descent to my waking reading and I had another lovely deep uninterrupted sleep.   Yes!!! Will be delighted if I have another BG day like yesterday... It just makes such a difference to how you feel when you are not constantly battling to keep levels sensible and just 4 injections yesterday instead of the 7 or 8 I needed the day before.

@adrian1der Great to read that you are a fellow "yomper"!


----------



## Flower

Morning I’ve only gone and got another HS by luck rather than judgement after correcting a 10 but hey they all count!

Have a good day


----------



## rebrascora

Flower said:


> Morning I’ve only gone and got another HS by luck rather than judgement after correcting a 10 but hey they all count!
> View attachment 17224
> Have a good day


WooHoo! Congrats again!


----------



## Flower

Just for you @Northerner !It is quite a freaky thing but useful for storing my hypo sweets.Just imagine that on your bedside cupboard at 3am when you’re hypo!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Flower


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

There's grass to be cut and loads of other jobs to do. Glad not to be chained to that laptop.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Well done on your HS @Flower you will be catching up with @MeeTooTeeTwo soon!!
@adrian1der and @rebrascora 'yomper', what on earth is 'yomper'?


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK "Yomping" is a brisk walk with extended stride length.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Completely forgot to post my waking reading which was 5.6.   

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK "Yomping" is a brisk walk with extended stride length.


Made famous by the parachute regiment during the Falklands War


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out on the beach. So peaceful. Almost no one else out there.

Not sure if my wife will go out to the beach later. I will see when she wakes up.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
On waking BG of 6.6, not too bad as been dropping overnight recently. Diabetic team cut evening insulin from 2 units to 1 yesterday.
Bedtime last night was 5.8, so not sure of drop I had 3 cream crackers with a little Philly cheese.
obviously a little too much but experimenting till it comes right, and it didn’t go below 5 for DVLA purposes.
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 this morning, so pleased with that.  Just done my morning yoga session in the garden, with the sun shining on me and hearing the birds signing, shame I had to come back in to work.
ratulation
@Flower - congratulations on your HS.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a full day in target yesterday it shot up to 16 overnight!!! Away for a few days so probably something to do with guestimating carbs in the hotel restaurant and the lovely bottle of red. Anyway, a 3u correction bought it down to 6.3 this morning. Will see what today brings. Its lovely to be away but when my rourine changes, the levels suffer. 
Have a good day everyone 
@rebrascora i'm glad yours are settling more.
@Flower congrats on the HS


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK "Yomping" is a brisk walk with extended stride length.


Thanks for that, I must be a yomper then, my kids are always telling me to slow down lol


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Garden beckons before work.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Flower well done on the House Special


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.7 for me.  Called my friend last night, she's back in hospital after a fall  and I heard the nurse taking her bg and saying it was over 10 and "that's fine" good grief.  I suppose better than the double figures she used to be in.


----------



## Lanny

22:47 BS 5.1  Aww! Just a whisker too much for a House Special!

When I had lunch around 1pm before getting my vaccine at 2pm I gave myself a -2 reduction knowing that it lowers my BS. A good thing I did too because the queue was SO long it was winding around the path to keep off the car park! Ran quite late with all the queuing & my BS had dropped by the time I got home: 12:52. BS 8.8 & before going to bed 16:36 BS 5.5 so, gobbled down 2 oatcakes & off to dreamland! No swelling or anything yet & woke still lower than what I went to bed on so, good thing I had the biscuits! Slept past my alarm, which I ignored in irritation & it’s late so, that probably helped in keeping me up at a decent level & tells me to reduce basal a bit, like I did the last time, -2 & 76 units of LR will go in now with my breakfast of reduced fat sausages, mushrooms, beans & eggs! Oh! And a cuppa tea, of course!  I’ll also bolus cautiously for that after cooking & see where I’m at before maybe adding a bit more NR later as sometimes my BS does go up with no bolus & a virtually no carbs breakfast, without the beans, so, some baked beans & some bolus! My body & BS is still a bit unpredictable!

A Very Good Morning coming up for you NORMAL lot & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## Nayshiftin

5.7 for me so I am delighted to write this. I wish everyone well


----------



## Northerner

Nayshiftin said:


> 5.7 for me so I am delighted to write this. I wish everyone well


Excellent!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning I’ve only gone and got another HS by luck rather than judgement after correcting a 10 but hey they all count!
> View attachment 17224
> Have a good day


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Just for you @Northerner !It is quite a freaky thing but useful for storing my hypo sweets.Just imagine that on your bedside cupboard at 3am when you’re hypo!
> View attachment 17227


Aagh!  It's GREEN!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday we did go to the beach and had a good day.

I treated myself to half an eclair at 10g of carbs but I wasn't really thinking and when my wife offered me a small carton of apple juice I happily drank it. Happily, that is until Inlooked at the label. 25g of carbs. So with 35g of carbs as the afternoon snack I feared a disaster looming when I was to test at 4pm.

But no, at 4pm the BG reading was 5.0. Whew!!!

This morning BG 5.1

But somehow I lost 0.5Kg yesterday. Could be dehydration, except that I drank tons. A bit concerning as my weight has dropped to below my lower boundary and now sits at 58.8Kg.

Looks like it will be another scorcher this morning. I will go get some early morning exercise on the beach.


----------



## HenryBennett

A dull and overcast morning and a 5.6 from me.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning just woke to 5.5 

quite a relief after a trip to the beach yesterday (fish & chips + ice cream)

back @ work tokay for me
Have a GREAT day everyone


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Almost Friday work is mad, not me it's them, manager has given too many people A/L at the same time so he is now paying the price.


----------



## SueEK

8.1 before realising I hadn’t washed my hands, 7.1 after washing hands, I’ll take the 7.1
Have my grandson all day today as mum is working and dad is in London, I will be pooped by midday, he is the Duracell bunny one.
Have a good day a all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

7.5 for me today. A bit overcast but a nice temperature.
Have a good day everyone.

Ooh get you @MeeTooTeeTwo ! Good stuff


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 17237
> Dez


Congratulations Dez!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1, missed by a whisker again!
I thought it was supposed to be hot and sunny. It was certainly hot yesterday, and humid, so humid that it rained at 4pm. Fortunately I’d just got the washing in, but it scuppered my gardening session.

Edit. Ha, @Martin.A , you posted as I was typing. We both got caught with our washing out!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.6 for me. Dull and overcast here too. Quite welcome if truth be told. Got the four big grandkids coming for a sleepover. Won’t be until later on today, so I’ll spend this morning girding my loins ready for them! After I’ve ironed their duvet covers and pillow cases! 

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS and also to @Flower for yours yesterday.
@Martin.A have a great few days away.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. Looks like some minor basal tweaking required.

Trip to the tip this morning to dispose of the results of my labours. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Another fab reading for me today with 5.3 this morning on waking and no overnight interventions but my fish and chip supper needed 2 corrections including one right before bed because I ate too many chips  .... didn't even enjoy them (Oh how my tastes have changed.... fish was lovely though). Reduced my basal by another 1.5 units last night and knocked 2 units off my morning dose as I had a couple of hypos yesterday and another couple of near misses as well so quite a few JBs were consumed and I was unlucky to find that it was a green jelly baby day for me too!.... I'm with @Northerner on this but needs must!
I had quite a physical afternoon though demolishing an old wooden building in my farm yard with a pick axe, so not surprising my levels were dropping. My sister came over and helped me and we really work so well together because we think alike and approach things in the same way, it's just a joy to work with her. Bringing the roof down was a challenge but we managed it safely. Struggling to hold my coffee cup this morning though as my hand is so stiff from gripping/wielding the axe.

@Nayshiftin Absolutely delighted for you. Great reading! Hope there are lots more like that to follow.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you back on form Dez and showing us all how it's done!

@freesia Congrats on a full day in target. Hope you have a lovely break.

@Martin.A Hope you have a lovely trip. It was 10.30pm by the time I got home to get my washing in but thankfully the weather had been kinder here and it was just a tiny bit damp from the dew. No tumble dryer here so it had to be hung on the clothes airer in the big bedroom upstairs.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 06:23. Up twice in the night with the baby so surprised I was that good. Thick cloud in West Berks but it is meant to brighten up later.

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on another HS

Enjoy the break @Martin.A


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
Hope everyone is well today!
After the cut in insulin evening dose 24 hours before I was interested and ‘worried’ about these results. 
Last nights results. 
17:45.  BG  6.9
17:50.  Insulin ( Humulin M3) 1 unit + 2 Metformin (509mg)
18:45.   Tea     Roast pork. Mashed potatoes. Mixed Veg  gravy.  An orange and black Coffee. (carbs 55)
21:34.  BG  7.5
00:03.  BG.  6.3
         Still not certain of effects of sleep on dropping BG  due to DVLA rules of 5.0 being safe for driving. 
I ate 1 cream cracker with a little marg and Coffee.      ( Carbs   6).          Total carbs for day.  127.

08:03.   BG 6.1
So probably could have done without midnight snack but experience and experimentation is the answer. 
Anyway enough of my ramblings.   Good day to all of you and thanks for help this thread is giving. 
Duncan.


----------



## Lisa66

Looks like you’re getting the hang of this malarkey @DuncanLord ...always lots to learn.


----------



## Lisa66

After the mention of green JBs @rebrascora, if I remember correctly, the only other thing that we shouldn’t mention in front of  @Northerner is lovely crispy green celery....oops

I love the sound of wielding a pick axe and doing some demolishing, sounds very therapeutic.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all, I am joining @MeeTooTeeTwo on the 5.2 step.  Another lovely yoga session in the garden.  Taking my mum for her diabetes appointment this morning, which she hates any medical appointments, but like me she lost control when my dad died, which is understandable when your husband of 63 years is no longer with you, so she is terrified of today's appointment and the nurse telling her off.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine Many congratulations on another House Special. Seems there is a group of you vying for the HS Champion trophy this year.

Take the wind out of the nurses sails as soon as you go in by saying that you expect results to be poor due to grieving for her husband. It would be a hard nurse who would berate someone knowing that. They really should be there to encourage and support, not tell us off! Good luck!


----------



## adrian1der

@Grannylorraine Congrats on the HS


----------



## Michael12421

@Grannylorraine


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone - hope you're all ok 

*Mon 31/5/2021 - first morning in Chester*
7:42am - 6.9 finger prick - waking - 19 units of Tresiba
00:16am - 5.7 finger prick - bedtime

*Tues 1/6/2021*
7:17am - 4.3 finger prick - waking - 19 units of Tresiba
1:23am - 9.3 finger prick - during the night
23:34pm - 11.6 finger prick - bedtime - no correction with it being bedtime - we had eaten out and I had pizza but probably only about 1/2 of it - did a mysugr correction bolus 1 - 2 hrs after eating

*Yesterday Wednesday 2/6/2021*
7:37am - 7.2 finger prick - waking - 19 units of Tresiba
00:20am - 6.2 finger prick - bedtime

*This morning 3/6/2021*
7:46am - 13.9 finger prick - waking - 19 units Tresiba and 4 units humalog advised correction dose - re high bg must be all the carbs from last night
00:03am - 5.4 - bedtime - bg below 8mmol so had 1 digestive biscuit - 9g of carbs
2203pm - 6.9 finger prick - 2 hrs after tea and also nearly bedtime - because bg was below 8mmol had 4 crackers with cheese on - 20g of carbs

*Any comments/feedback is welcomed *


----------



## Northerner

Lisa66 said:


> After the mention of green JBs @rebrascora, if I remember correctly, the only other thing that we shouldn’t mention in front of @Northerner is lovely crispy green celery....oops


















And radishes!


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations on the HS @Grannylorraine !


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine Many congratulations on another House Special. Seems there is a group of you vying for the HS Champion trophy this year.
> 
> Take the wind out of the nurses sails as soon as you go in by saying that you expect results to be poor due to grieving for her husband. It would be a hard nurse who would berate someone knowing that. They really should be there to encourage and support, not tell us off! Good luck!


Thank you, and that is exactly what we did.  Her HbA1C was 43, which was lower than last year, she has some problems with her kidneys so I have to take her for another blood test next week.  But nurse thinks she is not drinking enough water, which I tend to agree with as she has a 750ml water bottle and barely gets through it all in a day, so now got to get her drinking 2 of them a day.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine What a fantastic result! Congrats to your Mum, particularly in very difficult circumstances. Hope the kidney issue is transient and getting more fluids into her will improve the situation.


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine What a fantastic result! Congrats to your Mum, particularly in very difficult circumstances. Hope the kidney issue is transient and getting more fluids into her will improve the situation.


Thank you,


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations on your HS @Grannylorraine


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Congrats on a full day in target. Hope you have a lovely break.


I spoke too soon. Yesterday was in target all day again, overnight i was slightly out of target  in the low 10s but today.....sensor alarm has been constantly going off saying i'm high, in the 13s with an upward trend. Finger pricks have shown i'm between 9 and 11 all day. Its made a real mess of my TIR now .

Thank you @rebrascora, we're having a lovely time. The sun has been shining, its warm and no cooking. Back to normality from tomorrow night


----------



## freesia

Martin.A said:


> We'll try but at the moment it's overcast, there's a cold wind blowing off the sea and it's raining.


Hopefully the weather will get better for you, i think its supposed to. Enjoy your break.


----------



## Lanny

23:07 BS 5.7 Phew!  with a drop of sweat over one eye! This 2nd jab started hitting me HARD around 6am! I reduced LR when I got up last night & also reduced NR both -2 for breakfast & still ended up just a smidge bit lower than I’d like by the 2nd meal, 02:25 BS 4.4 so, had the other shepherds pie I did in the oven the other day with no cooking as I didn’t have much wriggle room & bolused after eating -6 from breakfast, usual incremental decreases for successive meals is -4! That left me a bit higher than I’d like before my next meal 06:35 BS 8.7 &just starting to feel under the weather with swelling in my arm & a bit of a headache so, after some dithering about going -4 or staying the same, I kept the same dose. Over the next 7/8 hours I felt worse & got a shock by the time I decided to throw in the towel to sleep through 14:24 BS 13.9! By that point I felt like I was in the middle of a head cold with my arm really swollen, my throat & neck under the chin sore, my ears aching, my nose starting to drip & a massive headache! A rare frown there as I felt like a punch bag! But, what to do about the 13.9: definitely couldn’t sleep on that; went by instinct & stuck LR back up to 78 as my BS was heading up! Then, the NR correction: ooh, I dithered over THAT one for quite a while & trying to think, do maths as well, was a struggle with my pounding headache; decided on 4 units & even then, with it dialled up & needle in me, some instinct told me to go down to 2! Phew! It seems that I did the right thing! another drop of sweat over one eye!

I awoke feeling slightly better but, still feel like a bad cold & BS pretty decent so, will now cook beef & beansprouts with oyster sauce with broccoli rice, this time from tesco, for breakfast! 

A Very Good Morning coming up for you normal lot & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully I HAVE slept through the worse of it?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## HenryBennett

5.3 at the slightly earlier time of 05:40. The weather’s looking good.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Breakfast then on to the beach for a walk. My wife was a bit off last evening, k8nda spoilt the day a bit.

A strong 5.4 BG for me this morning. (Strong?)

Nothing to do today that is planned.

Random thought. Right from the very start of my life I always wanted to be an astronaut. Now that is aiming high! Missed my goal by a million miles, but I did become an airborne Avionics test engineer, before much later on, becoming an internal auditor. So like everything in life I guess aim high and achieve some level of success. So, for my own goal, depending on how you look at it, I achieved 75%  maybe, and I was always told that I was the stupid one in the family. Sigh.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> but I did become an airborne Avionics test engineer, before much later on, becoming an internal auditor


That’s an unusual change of career. A lot of kids wanted to be astronauts in the 60’s. It was an exciting time. One of my best friends at primary school was brilliant - 10 ones at ‘O’ level, 4 A‘s at ‘A’ level and a PhD in physics at Imperial College. We were all told he was going to be an astronaut and believed he would. He finished up as a patent attorney in New Jersey. He was happier and way more content with the lower levels of stress.


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, a big change of career, but it was after I had had an op for a brain tumour. I was grateful for the new opportunity and enjoyed being an internal auditor. It put me into an authoratitive position where I could make a real positive impact and improve 'the product', testing, production, and most importantly, peoples lives.

Just to expand a little, here in the UK an internal auditor is a technical position not a financial one. So I was still deeply involved in all the technical aspects. But now I was also involved with legal aspects and process aspects too. And I had access to pretty much anyone in the company (to a certain level)

Great fun, but a very responsible position.

Now, I am retired and, a little bored, if I am honest, but the challenge of helping my wife with her own problems keeps me going. And a challenge it can be.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 on this beautiful morning, which I am surprised at as it’s our middle daughter’s birthday today and she doesn’t usually get a nice day, rain is usually the order of the day. She’s at work until 2 and she’s coming up to ours to pick up her daughter ( who is currently fast asleep upstairs) her nieces and nephew are also asleep. Her two sisters are coming over too. We’re going to have a late lunch in the garden and exchange presents. It will feel almost normal.

Having a bit of peace before they all get up. Then we’re going to make a birthday cake, nothing elaborate, just a Victoria sponge, can’t go wrong with that. Anyhoo, she’s “only” 34! Nothing special. 

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning . 4.6 for me.

Friday again already. Have a good one everyone


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine congrats on your HS yesterday x
@Lanny i hope as you say that you are over the worst of it and feel better today x
@Gwynn sounds like you have had a good career, don’t think many people actually end up doing what they wanted to as a youngster.  I wanted to be a choreographer or a PE/RE teacher, well that didn’t happen. I worked as a secretary before I had the children, then worked in a toy shop for 20 years whilst they were growing up and went back to secretarial after that. I suppose it has been interesting in its own way, I worked for a cartographer, scientific patent agents, finance, legal (litigation) and now medical so certainly a few different areas.  I don’t look back and feel I could have done better, my children were always our first priority and my job definitely came a long way behind   
7.3 for me today. DN was supposed to ring re my review yesterday but she didn’t? Raining today which is a shame but grass looking lovely and green. Sainsbury’s shop today and then housework I suppose, nothing exciting planned but that’s ok too. May get on the treadmill at some point as it is gathering dust in the corner of my lounge.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today.   
Where's the sun?

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Strapped those spiked shoe plates to my wellies last night and spent an hour aerating the lawn looked daft and fell over a few times when my foot got stuck in lawn but they worked so glad of rain this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> 4.3 Strapped those spiked shoe plates to my wellies last night and spent an hour aerating the lawn looked daft and fell over a few times when my foot got stuck in lawn but they worked so glad of rain this morning.


Haha would like to have seen a video of that


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 10.9 after a failed cannula last night ggrr!

Early walk today, should I turn right or left out of my house that’s the question.

Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, managed to avoid the red overnight after reducing basal by another half. I’m now on my full summer dose of 6 units of Levemir in total (split 4 and 2) instead of 8 (5 and 3) but normally have to go up again when my body adapts to the hotter weather, and all the gardening (or the weather breaks!)


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> Haha would like to have seen a video of that


Yes I bet the neighbours were wetting themselves


----------



## SueEK

Martin.A said:


> Bit grey and overcast here in Swanage at the moment but forecast is for it to be sunny this afternoon. Planning a walk along the coast to Durlston this morning and maybe take the steam train to Corfe Castle after lunch.
> 
> We're in a very nice B&B just off the sea front, a 15-minute walk along the promenade into town. Had a lovely meal at a bistro yesterday evening. Didn't bother with post-prandial testing and I'm also taking a break from logging everything in my food diary for the time we're here.
> 
> Back at 5.7 this morning.


Hope you have a lovely few days x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

7.8 for me this morning but I had a bit of a midnight feast so consider that a pretty good reading all things considered. Didn't get finished and into the house until 10.30pm and hadn't had anything since noon other than the odd JB to treat hypos and I was low again, so had some pea and ham soup and then jabbed myself 2.5 units of Fiasp to cover it and some ratatouille. Then really fancied a dessert and in the back of the cupboard I found an extremely out of date individual Xmas pud so I nuked that in the microwave, shot myself 5 units (educated guess as the writing was faded), poured over some rum and then cream and wolfed it off. Yum! Very risky going to bed with 7.5 units of active insulin on board but I was fading fast. Set an alarm for an hour (1am) and woke up just into the red, so had just one lift tablet as I was pretty sure there were plenty of carbs to come and went back to sleep and Libre shows a nice steady increase to my waking reading from there. 
It was really foolhardy I know but I did enjoy it and I was feeling quite "hangry" last night after a long day and low BG and just needed a splurge. Back on track today and a nice 6.6 now after breakfast.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Friday has come round yet again so the weekend is nearly upon us. 
5.7 this morning at 08:00 which slightly confused as at 00:00 I’d been 5.6 and no food but two black coffees ( with no sugar or sweetener). Thought it would have dropped, but there again I’ll watch it, analyse the results, think about it then like most scientists throw hands in air and say, ****** ******.
I got the book from JDRF, “Straight to the point”, yesterday. Read half of it so far.  Very informative for newbies, but what goes through the heart of it is, Moderation in everything we do.
I’ll just add,
Moderation in everything including Moderation. 
have a great day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

6:27am - 13.3 for me this morning after having a chinese takeaway prawn fried rice last night - 3 units humalog correction and 19 units of Tresiba
23:46pm - 14.7 - bedtime - after chinese takeaway
21:45pm - 15.8 a short while after eating chinese takeaway - also had a yoghurt at this point 24g of carbs - 2 units of humalog for yoghurt and 5 units correction


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> Very informative for newbies, but what goes through the heart of it is, Moderation in everything we do.
> I’ll just add,
> Moderation in everything including Moderation.


True story.


----------



## adrian1der

A double nickel 5.5 for me at 05:07 this morning. It's currently raining here in West Berks which wasn't forecast. Meant to be sunny tomorrow so planning to fire up the barbie.


----------



## rebrascora

@mum2westiesGill 
Are you just taking your Humalog after your meal which I am assuming is the "correction" you mention.... so in effect, only 5 units for your Chinese meal and 2 for your yoghurt? How long after the meal did you test and jnject? If this is what you are doing then you are almost always going to be under dosing because the carbs from the Chinese will continue to release after this, so your correction is only going to treat the carbs which have broken down at that point and Chinese can be quite slow to hit the blood stream. I would have expected a normal Chinese with rice to be nearer 100g carbs. 
Did you test before your evening meal and was there any correction required then (ie. were you above range before you started eating the takeaway?) as that would also need to be taken into consideration when injecting your Humalog unless you wait 4-5 hours before injecting so that all the carbs have hit your blood stream and then during that time your BG levels could be up into the 20s and then come rattling back down when you inject your Humalog. None of which is good for your system. It looks like your levels have been in the teens all night as a result of this dosing tactic which is also not good and you are going to bed with active insulin in your system, albeit not enough, but still possibly a risk. I would rethink this strategy of injecting after your meal unless you inject some (maybe half) before you eat and then the rest an hour or so afterwards.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> Are you just taking your Humalog after your meal which I am assuming is the "correction" you mention.... so in effect, only 5 units for your Chinese meal and 2 for your yoghurt? How long after the meal did you test and jnject? If this is what you are doing then you are almost always going to be under dosing because the carbs from the Chinese will continue to release after this, so your correction is only going to treat the carbs which have broken down at that point and Chinese can be quite slow to hit the blood stream. I would have expected a normal Chinese with rice to be nearer 100g carbs.
> Did you test before your evening meal and was there any correction required then (ie. were you above range before you started eating the takeaway?) as that would also need to be taken into consideration when injecting your Humalog unless you wait 4-5 hours before injecting so that all the carbs have hit your blood stream and then during that time your BG levels could be up into the 20s and then come rattling back down when you inject your Humalog. None of which is good for your system. It looks like your levels have been in the teens all night as a result of this dosing tactic which is also not good and you are going to bed with active insulin in your system, albeit not enough, but still possibly a risk. I would rethink this strategy of injecting after your meal unless you inject some (maybe half) before you eat and then the rest an hour or so afterwards.



Hi, yes I took the humalog after my meal. I tested and injected a couple of hours after my meal. I tested before my meal and bg was 4.7 so no correction needed then.
Maybe my next chinese meal I will test and inject maybe 3 or 4 units then test again an hour after I've finished eating and inject the rest. If you say it's 100g of carbs on my 1:10 ratio that would be 10.0 units


----------



## ColinUK

Haven’t done one of these in a while. 
Not intending to go back to daily checks just yet as there’s not quite enough brain space to do that but it’s good to see this this morning even if my weight has gone back up.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi, yes I took the humalog after my meal. I tested and injected a couple of hours after my meal. I tested before my meal and bg was 4.7 so no correction needed then.
> Maybe my next chinese meal I will test and inject maybe 3 or 4 units then test again an hour after I've finished eating and inject the rest. If you say it's 100g of carbs on my 1:10 ratio that would be 10.0 units


I am just guessing at 100g but it would almost certainly be more than 50g.

Even if you decide to have some insulin before the meal and then some afterwards, you still need to carb count the meal as the My Sugr app needs to know how many carbs you have consumed. It only bases it's corrections on the information you give it about the carbs yopu have eaten and an hour or two hours after a meal, there will still be some carbs in your system which haven't hit your blood stream. This is really not a good way of managing your BG levels and you need to go back to carb counting/carb estimating and inputting that information with your reading before the meal. If you then choose to inject just half of the bolus insulin then and half after that is up to you but you will get into difficulties doing what you are doing now and relying on MySugr to calculate your insulin as a correction after your meal without carb counting. It is not designed to do that.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Haven’t done one of these in a while.
> Not intending to go back to daily checks just yet as there’s not quite enough brain space to do that but it’s good to see this this morning even if my weight has gone back up. View attachment 17250


@ColinUK  good reading, don't worry about your weight with everything you have going on at the moment.  

Joining you on the 5.7 step.

Very grey here in this part of Essex, but still managed to get my yoga done outside.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK good to see your post. Hope you are keeping heart and soul together at the moment. We are thinking of you x


----------



## adrian1der

Welcome back @ColinUK I hope you are coping OK.

@rebrascora and @mum2westiesGill When I read these posts I'm so glad I'm a simple T2


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> I am just guessing at 100g but it would almost certainly be more than 50g.
> 
> Even if you decide to have some insulin before the meal and then some afterwards, you still need to carb count the meal as the My Sugr app needs to know how many carbs you have consumed. It only bases it's corrections on the information you give it about the carbs yopu have eaten and an hour or two hours after a meal, there will still be some carbs in your system which haven't hit your blood stream. This is really not a good way of managing your BG levels and you need to go back to carb counting/carb estimating and inputting that information with your reading before the meal. If you then choose to inject just half of the bolus insulin then and half after that is up to you but you will get into difficulties doing what you are doing now and relying on MySugr to calculate your insulin as a correction after your meal without carb counting. It is not designed to do that.



Hi @rebrascora I always carb count whatever I'm eating and enter the carbs amount into MySugr then the app can advise how much to inject.
It's easy at home or when I can look at packets of things to see the carb values but I think with chinese and eating out my carb counting is going to be a very rough guess.
I've had 2 rounds of my usual toast for breakfast which is 36g of carbs which I entered into MySugr - my bg was a nice 5.8 and after putting 3.6 cp into MySugr it advised 3 units


----------



## mum2westiesGill

adrian1der said:


> Welcome back @ColinUK I hope you are coping OK.
> 
> @rebrascora and @mum2westiesGill When I read these posts I'm so glad I'm a simple T2



Lol @adrian1der don't worry - it's me making it hard for myself


----------



## freesia

Evening all. Very late posting today but was 6.7 this morning. Have had a lovely few days away, on the way back atm and sitting in traffic on the motorway. We've been on the road since 3pm for a 2 1/2 hour trip and still nowhere near home   
Levels have been a bit strange since lunch. I had fish and chips for a treat (well...you have to by the seaside don't you), level was in the low 4s so i didnt inject straight away but worked out the dose ready to split to cover the fat. When the level went into the 7s, i bolused half. That was at 2pm and i've still not needed the other half,despite sitting in the car. In fact, they dropped back into the 4s and have stayed there apart from a short spell in the high 3s. 

I hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## KARNAK

Hi folks Teds about, have had a roller coaster month been in hospital a few times culminating in a hospital
visit on Monday, BGL`s Low on meter. Managed to press my panic button next thing woke up in hospital
with cannula in both arms and a nurse by my bedside keeping an eye on me, doesn`t get any better does it?  

Haven`t read any posts please forgive me for being AWOL certainly not intended, the last AZ knocked me for
six but levels back up now, this morning 9.7 have to stay high for a while to recover from lows. Hope you are all
coping the best you can?

Take care stay safe, treat yourselves whenever you can, love to all of you. Ted


----------



## Christy

Lovely to see both @KARNAK  and @ColinUK  back on here. Sending you both hugs and good wishes!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Forgot what I was now, it's a long time since morning, 7 something anyways.


----------



## Lanny

03:42 BS 5.9  Feeling much better after a marathon sleep & more or less back to normal, well pre vaccine anyway!

Already had breakfast of mushrooms, prawns scrambled with eggs & a cuppa. 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.7 at 05:45. We’re off to spend the day with my sister in law, & husband, in Ballymoney. The plan is to go into Coleraine for lunch. It’s a lovely little town, population 24,000, in Co Londonderry.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
woke today to a relieving 5.5

following a shocking 16 ! OMG (before bed)

A before bed SIXTEEN last night was shockingly high
glad I’m testing and understanding what’s going on these days (most of the time)

the culprit was a Donor Kebab for dinner (it was delicious)
but obviously carb rich and came in folded naan
and swimming in chilli sauce which I dare say was high in sugar.

But hey, before I finally cracked how to get my levels under control (just under a year ago)
back then I rare ly even tested, and when I occasionally did, saw those kind of numbers
on a regular basis (rarely even in single figures)

Tomorrow (the 6th of June) will be the first anniversary of my Mothers passing
I’m starting to upset myself now thinking about her,
Mums passing was one of the contributing factors in me finally turning things around.

2020 and the start of 2021 has been a traumatic time,

but really I’m so glad I finally started to control the diabetes,
before the diabetes was definitely controlled me.
6am now time for me to go and make myself make a cup of Tea
before I bore my fellow finger prickers any more.

Have a Great Weekend Everyone !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.8


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> Haven’t done one of these in a while.
> Not intending to go back to daily checks just yet as there’s not quite enough brain space to do that but it’s good to see this this morning even if my weight has gone back up. View attachment 17250


Great to see you back on here @ColinUK


----------



## HenryBennett

goodybags said:


> the culprit was a Donor Kebab for dinner (it was delicious)
> but obviously carb rich and came in folded naan
> and swimming in chilli sauce which I dare say was high in sugar.


I’m salivating at 6:30 in the morning. I’d never come across a doner kebab in naan until coming to Northern Ireland and thought it was a travesty - until I tried one. I’ve not succumbed though since my diagnosis but might do so in the not too distant future.


----------



## goodybags

HenryBennett said:


> I’m salivating at 6:30 in the morning. I’d never come across a doner kebab in naan until coming to Northern Ireland and thought it was a travesty - until I tried one. I’ve not succumbed though since my diagnosis but might do so in the not too distant future.


hope you don’t get hooked on them and blame me then ...lol


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from a sunny Lytham. The beach calls ...

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## SueEK

Goodness, lots to comment on today.
@KARNAK sorry to hear you’ve been bothering those nurses again Ted. Hope you’re feeling better soon x
@freesia glad you’ve had a nice few days away, you deserved it x
@Michael12421 oops, not a good figure, hope you get that up quick x
@HenryBennett have a lovely day out x
Glad your feeling better @Lanny x
@goodybags I hope you manage to get through today ok. I’m sure your mum would have been very proud of what you have achieved over this last year. Hugs to you x
7.3 for me today, busy busy yesterday and the treadmill stayed in the corner. Youngest grandson had a sleepover. Going to an archeological dig this morning that is happening just round the corner from us. Out for out first meal tonight, so excited, but my reading tomorrow won’t be good.
Have a great day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just a whisker away today - 5.1. 

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.2 here - good grief, this diabetes lark makes no sense. Back to the drawing board...again!

Lots to do today - it’s weird how renovating just one room can turn the whole house upside down.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this glorious morning. Had a wee bit of a lie in, which was nice for a change. Shattered but happy after having kids sleeping over and then 10 for lunch yesterday! TBF baby Zara didn’t need feeding! Our first proper birthday get together for such a long time, it was great fun.

Today will mostly be spent lounging and reading and possibly eating 85% chocolate and drinking Diet Coke.

Lovely to see @ColinUK and @KARNAK back, although Ted, what we gonna do with you? Take care please.
@Michael12421 that number is a bit low, hope you’re ok.

Have a sunny Saturday wherever and whatever you’re all doing.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All,
Hope everyone is well. 
I woke at 07:00 with the sudden realisation that I had not done my pre bed BG check. It had been checked at 20:20 two hours after tea when it had been 6.9. 
Remember looking at the clock at 22:30 but then was watching telly in bed.  
I felt ok, tested and was 6.1 so no panic had been needed.  
On a plus side my weight is falling, without trying too hard apart from watching carbs, when ch I have to do anyway.  When started on decent amounts of meds so I was not feeding the insulin, I was 17 stone 1lb.  This morning 16 stone 3. 
Well stay safe everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Looking grand outside again.
Dug my old bike out of the shed yesterday pumped the tyres up and gave everything an oil. Gears need some adjustment but other than that all good.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 or 5.9 here, first reading seemed a bit lower than expected, looking at the overnight trace, so I suspected I'd been lying on the sensor just before I woke, and sure enough, ten minutes later I'd bounced back up.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
This morning I've been feeling really fed up since I did my waking blood glucose so please be kind with me.

7:17am - 14.1 finger prick - waking - 4 unit correction of humalog - 20 units of tresiba - I've increased the tresiba this morning from 19 units to 20 units
22:56pm - 5.5 finger prick - bedtime - because bg was below 8mmol had 1 digestive biscuit - 9g of carbs
21:48pm - 4.6 finger prick - 2 hrs after tea - didn't want to go any lower so had 2 bags of crisps both 7g of carbs each so 14g of carbs in total
19:45pm - 6.4 finger prick - tesco indian meal - 69g of carbs - 7 units of humalog taken when I started eating


----------



## Grannylorraine

goodybags said:


> Good morning
> woke today to a relieving 5.5
> 
> following a shocking 16 ! OMG (before bed)
> 
> A before bed SIXTEEN last night was shockingly high
> glad I’m testing and understanding what’s going on these days (most of the time)
> 
> the culprit was a Donor Kebab for dinner (it was delicious)
> but obviously carb rich and came in folded naan
> and swimming in chilli sauce which I dare say was high in sugar.
> 
> But hey, before I finally cracked how to get my levels under control (just under a year ago)
> back then I rare ly even tested, and when I occasionally did, saw those kind of numbers
> on a regular basis (rarely even in single figures)
> 
> Tomorrow (the 6th of June) will be the first anniversary of my Mothers passing
> I’m starting to upset myself now thinking about her,
> Mums passing was one of the contributing factors in me finally turning things around.
> 
> 2020 and the start of 2021 has been a traumatic time,
> 
> but really I’m so glad I finally started to control the diabetes,
> before the diabetes was definitely controlled me.
> 6am now time for me to go and make myself make a cup of Tea
> before I bore my fellow finger prickers any more.
> 
> Have a Great Weekend Everyone


Take things easy on yourself, I am sure your mum is proud of you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A oh so near, oh so far 5.3 this morning, lost another 3lb, hopefully will make it to 1 1/2 stone next week.  

Sorry been through all the posts and forgot to hit like again, so will go back later once I have been shopping.

Have a nice weekend all, slight hint of blue sky here in South West Essex


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After another 3am spike (so annoying..i just can't get that sorted, don't know what to do any more) had 2u then went back to sleep. Libre alarm woke me 6hrs later with a low 4.4 (one extreme to another!). Had a JB and woke at a more decent time with a 4.9.
Its a lovely warm sunny day here, got to get the food shopping done and washing then i might relax outside for a bit. 
Have a lovely day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 Garden heaven


----------



## DuncanLord

Just a few thoughts on reading people’s thoughts on this thread.
I know I’ve only been diagnosed for a short period of time but are we getting too hung up on the science of readings and what they say compared to how we feel.
Let me share something my mother told me back in the 60’s and 70’s and you will see what I mean.
She had been Type 1 from 1929 at the age of 3, and tested, ( when I knew her) with urine and Cline sticks checking colours.
She maintained that she could tell what it was going to be most of the time. She ate and drank what she wanted and then injected insulin twice a day. She also often got annoyed with my father, a General Practitioner who wanted more test results. She also maintained that Diabetes was to live with her rather than her living with it.
I can also remember the time in hospital that the consultant, having read all the data, said that she should have this and that to eat and so much insulin. She insisted that it should be a full meal and so much insulin.  She even turned and said, “I’ve been a diabetic longer than you have been alive”.  She ate full meal, had her units and was balanced.
She also maintained that everything should be treated in moderation, including moderation.
Yes we look at test results, count carbs and perform calculations on what we need. If it goes slightly away from the normal, we are only human and re alignment is carried out.
*I just hope I can have a similar relationship with Type 1 as my mother.  
It lives with me, as my slave, rather than me living with it. 
Keep cheerful everyone and let’s have a great day. *


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning only just got up a well deserved 12.7 trying to keep levels high in accordance with
guidelines for many hypos, BBQ today fresh fish on the menu with Langoustines, hope you are all
well and @ColinUK thinking of you.

No problem @eggyg and @SueEK bouncer backer me is.

Missed the banter gradually getting myself geared up to upset the moderators.

Well said @DuncanLord, mum knows best. 

Take care stay safe, watch out Teds about.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> This morning I've been feeling really fed up since I did my waking blood glucose so please be kind with me.
> 
> 7:17am - 14.1 finger prick - waking - 4 unit correction of humalog - 20 units of tresiba - I've increased the tresiba this morning from 19 units to 20 units
> 22:56pm - 5.5 finger prick - bedtime - because bg was below 8mmol had 1 digestive biscuit - 9g of carbs
> 21:48pm - 4.6 finger prick - 2 hrs after tea - didn't want to go any lower so had 2 bags of crisps both 7g of carbs each so 14g of carbs in total
> 19:45pm - 6.4 finger prick - tesco indian meal - 69g of carbs - 7 units of humalog taken when I started eating



*Update 10:39am*
10:01am - a nice 5.2 finger prick - breakfast time - 36g of carbs and only 1 unit of humalog because I still had active insulin working from the correction at 7:17am - waking.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.4 when the alarm went off... (6.57am on my Libre). Barely woke up but injected my Levemir (10 units in each cheek ) and 5 units of Fiasp in stomach to cover breakfast and correction without even sitting up and promptly fell back off to sleep , that's if I ever really woke up. It seemed to be very deep sleep! Woke up again almost 2 hours later!!! (8.54am) on an unbelievable 5.2 and amazingly an horizontal arrow. Consider myself rather lucky I woke up at all with 5units of Fiasp in my system for 2 hours.... Prebolus of 40-45 mins is my norm for Fiasp which was why I felt comfortable to roll over and sleep a bit longer..... not 2 hours though!! Mad dash to get breakfast into me before I plummeted into the red. Thank heaven for Foot on the Floor! Just dipped into the red whilst I was eating it but only a 3.8 on the Libre before coming back up, so a bit of a Phew! (wiping sweat from brow emoji)  and now up to a comfortable 5.6 with a nice horizontal arrow.
Am I jammy or what!! Can't afford to do that too often. Was a really lovely restful lie in though!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, gorgeous again, makes you feel good to be alive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 7.6 @ 8.44

I'm watching Outrageous Fortune in the background, one of my fave films, luv Bette Midler to bits and Shelley Long is good too. 10/10 for this film. Mum would like it but it's 5Star so no subtitles and she's still snoring anyways .


----------



## Michael12421

@mum2westiesGill


----------



## rebrascora

@Martin.A So pleased to read you got your rum and raisin ice cream eventually!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> View attachment 17285



Thank you @Michael12421 - I might have missed out on something here lol buy why have I got a congratulations? Very kind of you though


----------



## Michael12421

@mum2westiesGill 
Because I read that you had a 5.2
Or did I get it wrong?


----------



## SueEK

Birdy said:


> Morning all, gorgeous again, makes you feel good to be alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.6 @ 8.44
> 
> I'm watching Outrageous Fortune in the background, one of my fave films, luv Bette Midler to bits and Shelley Long is good too. 10/10 for this film. Mum would like it but it's 5Star so no subtitles and she's still snoring anyways .


I agree - great film x


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> Because I read that you had a 5.2
> Or did I get it wrong?


Unfortunately Michael, Gill woke up on 14.1 and had to have a 4 unit correction. It was her pre breakfast reading following that correction which was 5.2 just like myself this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Oh sorry - well - congratulations on being a mum to two Westies then.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning...ok, afternoon

5.9 for me today and then out early to the garden centre to get a few bits for the garden. Today and yesterday Libre said 5.3 when I woke, so I got quite excited, but alas no 5.2 on the finger pricker for me. Lots of traffic heading south, so imagine the beaches and forest are packed today...there will no doubt be a lot of pink people heading home later.

@Bloden I know how you feel, my week has made no sense...today so far appears that I’ve needed no bolus at all and I haven’t even got in the garden yet. Just when I think this day is the day for a tweak I get opposite results...ah well...I’m all out of my favourite green JBs too, I may have to see if there are any in the car.

@goodybags I was where you are today last year, the first year is a toughie, looks like you’ve done very well despite this. I found the days before the first anniversary actually much harder than the day itself, as I think I got myself worked up and dreading it. I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow...the day will come when the happy memories outway the sad ones, although it probably doesn’t feel like it yet. Be kind to yourself.

@khskel so now you have a super spiffy shiny bike are you going to go somewhere on it?

Ok, so I guess I’d better get out in the garden. Hope you’re all having a good day.


----------



## pm133

Oh for goodness sakes!

Tonight I had my weekly takeaway chicken curry.
Now I've learned that this wee beauty doesn't kick in until about 4 hours so I ate first with a plan to inject about an hour later.

You can probably see where this is going.

It was delicious.

My daughter and I then started chatting about all manner of stuff like jobs (please get one), boys (you can start dating when I'm dead) and assorted other things. 2 hours later, we're laughing and joking away about all manner of nonsense - I'm calling her a freeloader and she's threatening to bring home "lads" who own twin-turbo fuel injection cars and to put me in the cheapest care home when I'm in my dotage if she hears any more of my cheek. That sort of thing.

Suddenly I remember that I forgot to inject my bolus (and less importantly my basal). I do a quick blood test and it's 15.0 !!!
And it has BEEN 15.0 for over an hour and a half.
I didn't even notice that I was feeling a bit druggy.
So I injected the bolus and basal.
An hour and a half later it was still 15.0 !!!

Remembering the advice of @helli , I resist the surprisingly strong urge to "rage bolus" and I decided to wait - panicking slightly. Then my druggy brain fog cleared slightly and I remembered my emergency protocol for exactly moments like this and I jumped on my exercise bike and that caused my levels to drop down to a more sane level.

It really is amazing how quickly the fog can settle and leave you struggling to work out what to do despite having solved the exact same problem many times before.

Anyway, that was 3 hours of being at 15.0.
I told my wife my levels were back under 10.0 and she immediately said "Excellent. Do you want your ice cream now?" I almost gave in but thought I'd been high for quite long enough. Maybe tomorrow night.

So, a salutory lesson.
Never forget to bolus if you eat first and never forget to eat if you pre-bolus or rank stupidity may settle in.

What a night that was.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks from a VERY confused Sue. Went out for our first meal last night. I had smoked salmon and prawn parcel, followed by a scrumptious spaghetti carbonara and 2 Bacardi and diet cokes. Was dreading this mornings reading. I have woken with some acid reflux, tested and 4.7 on one hand and 4.8 on the other. HOW is that possible? I am always in the 6s and 7s. Answers on a postcard please to ‘Haventgotacluewhatsgoingon.com’.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 this morning and an average for the week too of 5.7. Have a good Sunday wherever you are.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from an overcast, quite dull, cold morning here in Lytham. Its just how I feel this morning. Struggling to get motivated to go out and exercise, but I will go with gitted teeth after breakfast.

And, yessss!!! 5.2 on the nose this morning. Well, that's something good.

And later on I have a delivery arriving. Nothing too special but a tiny bit of tech to soothe my man tech addiction.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> And later on I have a delivery arriving. Nothing too special but a tiny bit of tech to soothe my man tech addiction.


Don’t keep us in suspense.


----------



## Grannylorraine

pm133 said:


> Oh for goodness sakes!
> 
> Tonight I had my weekly takeaway chicken curry.
> Now I've learned that this wee beauty doesn't kick in until about 4 hours so I ate first with a plan to inject about an hour later.
> 
> You can probably see where this is going.
> 
> It was delicious.
> 
> My daughter and I then started chatting about all manner of stuff like jobs (please get one), boys (you can start dating when I'm dead) and assorted other things. 2 hours later, we're laughing and joking away about all manner of nonsense - I'm calling her a freeloader and she's threatening to bring home "lads" who own twin-turbo fuel injection cars and to put me in the cheapest care home when I'm in my dotage if she hears any more of my cheek. That sort of thing.
> 
> Suddenly I remember that I forgot to inject my bolus (and less importantly my basal). I do a quick blood test and it's 15.0 !!!
> And it has BEEN 15.0 for over an hour and a half.
> I didn't even notice that I was feeling a bit druggy.
> So I injected the bolus and basal.
> An hour and a half later it was still 15.0 !!!
> 
> Remembering the advice of @helli , I resist the surprisingly strong urge to "rage bolus" and I decided to wait - panicking slightly. Then my druggy brain fog cleared slightly and I remembered my emergency protocol for exactly moments like this and I jumped on my exercise bike and that caused my levels to drop down to a more sane level.
> 
> It really is amazing how quickly the fog can settle and leave you struggling to work out what to do despite having solved the exact same problem many times before.
> 
> Anyway, that was 3 hours of being at 15.0.
> I told my wife my levels were back under 10.0 and she immediately said "Excellent. Do you want your ice cream now?" I almost gave in but thought I'd been high for quite long enough. Maybe tomorrow night.
> 
> So, a salutory lesson.
> Never forget to bolus if you eat first and never forget to eat if you pre-bolus or rank stupidity may settle in.
> 
> What a night that was.


Love I am not the only parent, who has these random conversations/banter with my child.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Joining @Michael12421 on the 5.9 step, following homemade pizza last night.  Just off out for a run, followed by yoga, then site down to watch the Grand Prix.

Congratulations on the HS @Gwynn 

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Mooooorning!   11.9 (eek!) for me.

The sun’s shining out the back of the house but the sky’s brooding out the front. It’s shorts and pac-a-mac for this morning’s walk then - the uniform of the UK staycationer!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, gone a bit dull today compared. 7.7 @ 6.03 for me. Got to get Mum to Specsavers today, dreading it. I hate my life. 



> like jobs (please get one)


LOL, that cheered me up! S'funny.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me.
Hit 17st 13lbs today and my target is 16st 6lbs so have lost well over 3st since Nov 2020   good steady progress but spending loads on new clothes.


----------



## HenryBennett

Birdy said:


> I hate my life


It’s such a shame we can only acknowledge a post with “like”. I hope your day isn’t as bad as you’re anticipating.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7  for me this morning. 
And congratulations on the House Special @Gwynn 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A very surprising 6.1 as was 9.1 at 11.15pm after a curry ( homemade) with rice AND a naan! Naughty but nice.

Sunny but a bit breezy this morning, which I’m ok with as it’s more pleasant to walk in. Otherwise nothing exciting planned.

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS.

Have a super Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Not sure what I'm doing today yet but I'm sure jobs will be found.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 when I woke at 6am, decided it was far too early for a Sunday and went back to sleep. 2 hours later, it’s 7.3. Thanks, Dawn.
Going riding again this morning, in view of the nice weather, and before the ground gets too hard, daughter and I booked a long hack. Only now it’s supposed to rain. Oh well, we won’t melt.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.3 for me at 6.30, unfortunately nodded off again and woke to an 11.3 at 8am.

Spent yesterday heading off lows and woken by alarm at 1.30 for JB or 2, well 3 as it turns out...so was quite happy with my 6.3...ah well.

Had decided yesterday not to do today’s early sunny walk along to Hurst Castle, after lows yesterday, so I’m not disappointed that it’s grey and overcast this morning...sorry everyone.

Hopefully by the time the sun is out later I’ll have stopped sulking...although think I should probably stop that now, I’m not very good at it.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
6.1 today (sunday @ 7am) 

The sun is shining & birds are singing (well they are here anywa) 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 03:26 BS 5.2!  Yay! Bang on the nose for a a rare House Special from me!

Just a tiny ache at the injection site left & most of my 3 bruises, from 3 sets of blood tests & a a cannula pumping in x ray dye to check for blood clots in A&E, are mostly faded: at the multicoloured stage on Wednesday when one of the health centre’s doctors checked me out before giving the vaccine to me; now at the itchy, healing stage where I can’t help but, pick at them! Slapping my wrists emoji! 

Already had breakfast hours ago of scrambled eggs with mushrooms, mixed herbs & reduced fat sausages with a cuppa! 

A rather belated, Little Miss Forgetful, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

All the past series of The Great British Sewing Bee are on iPlayer now & been binge watching the last few days: saw all 6 series & the current series 7 up to the current episode; prefer Claudia Winkleman & most impressed by Chinelo, series 2, ability to free cut without a pattern & transferring measurements directly onto the fabric before cutting!  & Clapping Hands emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny


----------



## Maca44

Martin.A said:


> I know the feeling. I have an entire XL wardrobe packed away in our loft.


I used to do that and put stuff in the loft just in case & glad I did but this time I can't turn back so clothes off to charity shops or make T-Shirts into tents & sell them on ebay   .


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning. Jabbed myself 5u Fiasp and 19u Levemir and set the alarm today then went back to sleep and woke to a nice 5.7 half an hour later. Got up and got breakfast straight away and managed not to dip into the red at all.... perfect! Had really weird dreams in that last half hour lie in though!

Off to deliver a swarm of bees that I captured yesterday afternoon off the garage roof. Took 3 stings in the arm and back whilst at the top of the ladder trying to brush them off the hot slates before I gave in and went to find my bee suit and wracked my brain for a different tactic, so I've got a red itchy arm this morning but interestingly very little BG effect from being stung. Came up with a much better option of holding a cardboard box over them and allowing them to climb into it as they were quite relieved to get off the hot roof and into some shade. Took numerous trips up the ladder and standing at the top of it holding the box on the roof whilst I watched approx 10,000 of them swirl around on the slates and gradually walk into the box. Quite mesmerizing if it wasn't that my BG levels were dropping with the exertion and heat. 
They are going to a guy who hasn't kept bees himself, but his father did, so it is nice that he is now taking it up himself and hopefully these girls will do well for him. So 2 trips out for me today as I am going to my sister's for dinner this afternoon. So exciting! Must get a wriggle on! Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> Because I read that you had a 5.2
> Or did I get it wrong?


Yes I did and thank you so much


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After ANOTHER 3am alarm and correction, i woke to an 8.7. Think i'm going to have to up my basal again as its making a right mess of my TIR. Will see what happens.

Well, its raining here, was supposed to be later but looks like its drizzling all day now. 

@pm133, we've all had those conversations and forgot to bolus lol.
@Birdy i hope your day goes ok
@Gwynn and @Lanny congrats on your HS

I can't believe this week has gone so quickly, back to work tomorrow! Have a good day whatever you are planning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   

7:56am - 10.1 finger prick - waking - 2 units correction - 20 units tresiba
22:55 - 6.2 finger prick - bedtime - no supper
19:06 - 6.3 finger prick - teatime


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All,
6.0 for me this morning. Perhaps the 3 digestive biscuits were not needed at bedtime but as BG was 5.0 I didn’t want to drop overnight
Confused yes about speed of absorption of insulin at teatime plus whether I’d used it all and also rates of glycemic index for buttered digestive biscuits. 
There again 6.0  is with in range, so does it matter. I’m here and the sun is shining in Essex this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> 6.8 for me this morning. Jabbed myself 5u Fiasp and 19u Levemir and set the alarm today then went back to sleep and woke to a nice 5.7 half an hour later. Got up and got breakfast straight away and managed not to dip into the red at all.... perfect! Had really weird dreams in that last half hour lie in though!
> 
> Off to deliver a swarm of bees that I captured yesterday afternoon off the garage roof. Took 3 stings in the arm and back whilst at the top of the ladder trying to brush them off the hot slates before I gave in and went to find my bee suit and wracked my brain for a different tactic, so I've got a red itchy arm this morning but interestingly very little BG effect from being stung. Came up with a much better option of holding a cardboard box over them and allowing them to climb into it as they were quite relieved to get off the hot roof and into some shade. Took numerous trips up the ladder and standing at the top of it holding the box on the roof whilst I watched approx 10,000 of them swirl around on the slates and gradually walk into the box. Quite mesmerizing if it wasn't that my BG levels were dropping with the exertion and heat.
> They are going to a guy who hasn't kept bees himself, but his father did, so it is nice that he is now taking it up himself and hopefully these girls will do well for him. So 2 trips out for me today as I am going to my sister's for dinner this afternoon. So exciting! Must get a wriggle on! Hope everyone has a good day.


You're brave doing that @rebrascora! I love bees but i wouldn't dare go near a swarm!!


----------



## Maca44

rebrascora said:


> Off to deliver a swarm of bees that I captured yesterday afternoon off the garage roof. Took 3 stings in the arm and back whilst at the top of the ladder trying to brush them off the hot slates before I gave in and went to find my bee suit and wracked my brain for a different tactic,


So nice to hear that people are helping out our furry stingy friends I have been planting out plenty of bee friendly plants this year I hate it when people just get a pest control out to kill them.


----------



## HenryBennett

Martin.A said:


> I know the feeling. I have an entire XL wardrobe packed away in our loft.


I’m never going back to my XL, so they’re going out of the house to a charity shop.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Off to deliver a swarm of bees that I captured yesterday afternoon off the garage roof. Took 3 stings in the arm and back


I love all bees, but am allergic to their stings. Well done on collecting them and then taking them to a good home.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn and @Lanny congrats on your HS’s
@Maca44 well done on your weight loss, keep going


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening folks a 9.7 this morning, gradually reducing levels should be back to normal by the end
of next week. Over to the beach tomorrow before the grockles get there, hope you all had a wonderful day
as I have (HIC).

Congratulations @Gwynn & @Lanny on HS.

With @SueEK, well done on weight loss @Maca44.

Take care folks stay safe.


----------



## DuncanLord

Having to change Blood Glucose meter for tomorrow’s readings. This is due to DVLA wanting results stored on meter or meters. The meter only stores 450 results and then  overwrites. Therefore every about 8 weeks I’m going to have to change meter. Using Gluco/RX Q meter, as that’s what doctors and hospitals supply. 
Tonight’s bedtime reading on old meter, 5.7. 
Same drop of blood tested on new Meter. 6.5
No way to actually calibrate meter just QC it with the test strips. 
oh well let’s see what happens!


----------



## Lanny

04:28 BS 5.9 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just off to make a big shepherds pie, 3 portions in the medium pie dish, as I’m not ravenously hungry & CAN wait a bit!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.5 today. Back to work - boo!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday
4.9 today
yesterday was all ok, weekend over, back to work today

Have a great day everybody !


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.8 for me this morning at my regular time of 06:00. I have various chores (called “messages” here in NI) to do today, one of which requires going into Belfast. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## freesia

DuncanLord said:


> This is due to DVLA wanting results stored on meter or meters.


I've never heard of this. May i ask why?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.7 for me and i actually slept with no libre alarms waking me last night!
Back to work today, the week has gone so quick.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Maca44 said:


> 4.0 for me.
> Hit 17st 13lbs today and my target is 16st 6lbs so have lost well over 3st since Nov 2020   good steady progress but spending loads on new clothes.


I know that feeling @Maca44 lol...


----------



## Gwynn

Wow, sunny out there today.

5.1 for me this morning on waking.

Nothing much planned for today.

Yesterday my wife did decide to go to the beach at lunch time with me. She managed to wreck my diet by offering me an ice cream. I managed to wreck my diet be accepting. Enjoyed it. Updated the days diet meals when I got home. The resultant BG 2 hours after the ice cream was 5.2 !!! I was so pleased.

We had a rare but good, easy day


----------



## Lisa66

6.8 for me today.

Levemir down by another 1/2 unit yesterday, no JBs required but still a bit too close to the low line...maybe another tweak in a couple of days, let’s see.

Have a good Monday everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another whopper for me - 10.4, heck! It must be the antihistamines.

What will today bring? Lots of Welsh revision, my exam’s next week...after a bit of gardening, of course.

Well done on the weight loss @Maca44 - good for you!!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Off to do the grocery shopping in a mo, need to look lively so I don’t get stuck behind the school bus.

@freesia , the Dvla require 3 months records for class 2 licences (HGV etc)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A bit overcast so far and a 6.9 for me.

Nothing too taxing today. A bit pottering about, maybe a bit ironing, who knows? The world’s my lobster! 

@HenryBennett we say “messages” too. I think it’s because we’re very close to the Scottish Borders. It must be a Celtic thing.

@Gwynn sounds like you had a nice day, here’s to many more for you both.

Have a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a House special for me and a lovely flatline overnight. I think some tweaking has paid off - for now that is. 

Just started raining here. The garden could do with it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Congratulations on the House Special @khskel 

6.9 for me this morning. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 for me this morning when the alarm went off the first time. Injected my Levemir (down another unit to 18) and 4 units of Fiasp and then back to sleep for half an hour as I had a late night again last night. Set the alarm and woke up on a lovely 5.1 just ready to have breakfast. I rather like this new routine where I don't have to wait to have breakfast when I get up and risk getting distracted.

Had a great day yesterday. The guy whom I delivered the swarm to and his family (two Downs Syndrome children.... who were intend on hugging me.... can never have too many hugs, especially after the last 18 months) were lovely and whilst the bees weren't as perfectly behaved as the previous swarm, I think they will be happy in their new home and setting and I am going to go back in a couple of weeks to help him do his first inspection. Then I had a lovely evening with my sister and her husband who cooked us a gorgeous roast lamb dinner. I had half a small Yorkshire pud, a piece of roast potato and roast parsnip and a massive plate of gorgeous veg including cabbage, broccoli, mashed swede and mushy peas and some lamb of course..... followed by (@Martin.A .... this is for you) one small scoop of rum and raisin ice cream and it was heaveniy! Afterwards I walked with my sister round to the livery yard where she keeps her horses and helped her do evening stables and got kisses from both her boys.... She was most put out because we were stood at the stable door side by side and she asked Jack for a kiss but he deliberately ignored her and gave me one instead. Skwerty on the other hand will snog the face off anyone whether they ask or not! 

@Lanny and @Gwynn Many congratulations on your House Specials yesterday and to @khskel on getting an optimum score this morning


----------



## DuncanLord

freesia said:


> I've never heard of this. May i ask why?


This could be because I have a Class 2 Bus and Coach License. 
Their letter says:
Our medical enquiry into your fitness to drive.
      We have received medical information as part of this enquiry that tells us that you have diabetes treated with insulin and that you DO NOT have three complete months of blood glucose (sugar) readings, taken at least twice daily and at times relevant to driving ( no more than 2 hours before the start of the journey and every 2 hours when driving). These readings must be taken whilst on insulin treatment and MUST be stored on a blood glucose meter(s), which has a memory function.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:48am - 13.3 finger prick - arghhh because I'm doing everything I can to get this D right and everything my DSN has said to do
22:14pm - 4.4 - bedtime - DSN said to have 15g - 20g of carbs if bedtime bgs are below 8mmol so I had 1 tuna and salad cream sandwich on 1 round of hovis which was just 18g of carbs and no insulin


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
On waking my Blood Glucose levels was 6.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today 

Congrats on the House Special @khskel!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Glorious again.  Can't be bothered this morning, all that struggling to get a bead of blood.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Have had a lovely weekend in garden son out with his girlfriend wife visiting daughter in Brighton so just me my cat and the robin who follows me as I dig holes for new plants. Cat was digging holes in newly dug soil but he planted something smelly and wanted to eat the robin. I have been so happy this weekend not felt like this in years   .

PS. Have stopped the Statins having mad dreams and memory is poor so will get a private cholesterol test in a month cant be assed to mess about with the GP's but I have informed them of stopping meds.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations on the House Special @khskel


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @khskel on today's HS and to those who got them over the weekend.

Went down with a dreadful stomach bug on Friday afternoon which lasted until early Saturday morning. Everyone else was fine so it wasn't my cooking! Saturday morning and I was 6.8 at 04:13 - I guess I was running high because of the bug. The "good news" was I did loose 4lbs in 12 hours although I suspect that might be fluid! Felt fine by lunchtime and did a barbie on Saturday afternoon - it was lovely to be in the sun with a glass of Pims and lemonade, home made turmeric spiced chicken kebabs and homemade char sui pork burgers. Back to more normal levels (for me) with a 5.1 at 07:02 on Sunday and a 5.5 at 06:42 today.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Robin

The 'like' is for the return of normality, not the stomach bug, @adrian1der !


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 7:48am - 13.3 finger prick - arghhh because I'm doing everything I can to get this D right and everything my DSN has said to do
> 22:14pm - 4.4 - bedtime - DSN said to have 15g - 20g of carbs if bedtime bgs are below 8mmol so I had 1 tuna and salad cream sandwich on 1 round of hovis which was just 18g of carbs and no insulin


What did you have for dinner last night Gill and when did you eat it?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on your HS @khskel 

5.7 for me this morning, after some higher numbers again yesterday, which I was struggling to understand, but the sneezing this morning makes me think I am coming down with the cold my husband has, so that might explain the numbers, plus again a sign that things are getting back to normal if we have colds.

Did manaage a lovely almost 5 mile run yesterday, so starting to get back to where I want to be. Just 1/2 stone and I will be back to my pre-lockdown weight, then 12lb after that to get to the weight I want to be.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

7.7 on putting feet on the floor. Been a little high all day. 1st day back at work I’m guessing.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning...wow, looks like I’m first up 6.8 for me.

Lovely morning...am off to the antiques market for the first time in so long. I wonder if I’ll buy anything...just happy to look today. Massive siesta when I get home me thinks.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

I was hoping I might be first up this morning. Hmmm.

However, 5.2 for me this morning. Yessss !!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7

@Gwynn


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.7 for me, nothing makes sense!!
@Gwynn congrats on your HS.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
Im joining @Gwynn with a HS
5.2 for me today


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m happy with a 5.6 this morning. Not sure what the weather is doing today. I’m, bit by bit, renovating the tarmac on our drive.

I watched the C5 programme last night about Fred & Rosemary West. It’s mind boggling that after so many years they still don’t know how many girls they murdered!


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 5.5 

Congratulations on your HS @Gwynn & @goodybags 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Maca44

4.1 again but no complaints.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 9.7 for me, a bit too high and it hovered just outside of target all night but no high alarms! Instead, i was up 3 times with the heat and toilet   . Ah well, hopefully things are settling down, though i don't want to speak too soon.

@Gwynn, congrats on the HS. In work so got to go. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning my fellow bloodletters. A very nice 5.5.

Off out for the day today, we’re going to the Yorkshire Dales, in Cumbria! I know, it’s crazy. There’s a part of the country up here, where we can stand in Cumbria, Lancashire and Yorkshire all at the same time! They keep moving the boundaries, a bit like this government during the pandemic! Anyhoo, no more politics.   We’re walking along side of the Carlisle to Settle line. There’s a steam train passing the start point ( Garsdale Head) at 11.48am. So Mr Eggy happy and that’s all that matters.

Congratulations to @Gwynn and @goodybags on their HSs this morning and to @khskel yesterday.

@HenryBennett I too watched the programme about the Wests. Absolutely shocking. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unusual 6.1 for me this morning. (That'll have been the rare spag bolg treat last night.) 
And well done to @Gwynn and @goodybags on those 5.2s

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@goodybags


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> nothing makes sense!!


Very wise words @SueEK LOL.   

Morning early birds. 8.9 here (see above).


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All,
Hope everyone is well. On waking today my weight has fallen to 16st 4lb. Yes know that still not great but better than the 17 st 2 lb of a couple of months ago, so that’s going in the right direction. 
BG was a 5.3 this morning at 07:22.  Pre meds and then breakfast of porridge banana and coffee. 
Planning on a walk to town this morning, but what’s the betting I get lazy and take the car; (It’s feeling lonely having been ignored since Friday. )
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> Morning my fellow bloodletters. A very nice 5.5.
> 
> Off out for the day today, we’re going to the Yorkshire Dales, in Cumbria! I know, it’s crazy. There’s a part of the country up here, where we can stand in Cumbria, Lancashire and Yorkshire all at the same time! They keep moving the boundaries, a bit like this government during the pandemic! Anyhoo, no more politics.   We’re walking along side of the Carlisle to Settle line. There’s a steam train passing the start point ( Garsdale Head) at 11.48am. So Mr Eggy happy and that’s all that matters.
> 
> Congratulations to @Gwynn and @goodybags on their HSs this morning and to @khskel yesterday.
> 
> @HenryBennett I too watched the programme about the Wests. Absolutely shocking.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Enjoy the RED ROSE County.   Beware of the White Roses 
But remember, the weather forecasting system,
If you can see the hills it’s going to rain,
If you can’t see the hills, it’s raining. 
From a born and bred Lancastrian who spends most of his time in Essex trying to educate the natives how to talk proper.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, good call on increasing basal by a whole unit last night (cooler weather, less active yesterday, no wine yesterday evening). This is why a basal you can only tweak every 3 days doesn't work for me.


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations @Gwynn and @goodybags!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @goodybags and @Gwynn on the HSs.

I'm checking in with a 5.7 at 05:56 this beautiful sunny morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations, @Gwynn and @goodybags on your house specials this morning.

4.6 for me this morning, after a bad nights sleep, currently with my mum waiting for the doc to call about her kidneys and blood pressure, just trying to keep her calm is a bit of a challenge.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me this morning. Anything but a near miss though as I was up in the mid teens through the night and had several corrections to try to bring things down a bit. No idea what on earth was going on but it started yesterday afternoon when I shot myself 2 units of Fiasp for some soup before going to the dentists and it just continued to rise. I had reduced my morning basal by 2 units (20 down to18) as I had been low several times the day before but must have had about 8 units of Fiasp to try to keep in range during the afternoon and evening and still failed badly and I upped my basal last night a bit to try to compensate. I even ate early for a change (6pm) so really tried to do all the right things. Sometimes I hate my diabetes!
Anyway, today is a new day and I am currently in range, so I will work from there!

Congrats to @Gwynn and @goodybags on your House Special achievements.


----------



## Bexlee

6.7 this morning. It’s day 2 and I’m royally knackard !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good mor.......no good afternoon from Smiley Filey 

7:45am - 4.4 finger prick -waking - 20 units of tresiba taken
23:49pm - 5.7 finger prick - bedtime even though bg was below 8mmol decided to risk it and not have any supper


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 6.7 this morning. It’s day 2 and I’m royally knackard !


Yup! I know how you feel.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all.  I can't be bothered to test.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening hospital yesterday sunbathing and beer today bloods at the Docs too, 4.0 this morning. 
haven`t read any posts yet so will get on with it. Forget what the forecast says 28.0 C at the moment
brown as a berry and and only a few white bits, been in my mates garden all day listening to music
and we had a lovely Greek tapas for lunch, home made.

Hope you are all well? will find out in a minute how things are, hopefully no nasty surprises.
Take care stay safe Teds about.


----------



## KARNAK

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks a 9.7 this morning, gradually reducing levels should be back to normal by the end
> of next week. Over to the beach tomorrow before the grockles get there, hope you all had a wonderful day
> as I have (HIC).
> 
> Congratulations @Gwynn & @Lanny on HS.
> 
> With @SueEK, well done on weight loss @Maca44.
> 
> Take care folks stay safe.


Explain please Moderator? PM me.


----------



## KARNAK

Sorry folks none of you will know what my last post was about unless you complained. Got told not suitable for a
family forum, what`s that all about? ok get on my high horse sometimes but not a clue why it should be moderated
this time. I have asked the question for all to see, no response by midnight will not be on the forum anymore, take
care folks love you all.

Edward xxx


----------



## Bexlee

KARNAK said:


> Sorry folks none of you will know what my last post was about unless you complained. Got told not suitable for a
> family forum, what`s that all about? ok get on my high horse sometimes but not a clue why it should be moderated
> this time. I have asked the question for all to see, no response by midnight will not be on the forum anymore, take
> care folks love you all.
> 
> Edward xxx


Not sure if if I should reply to this for fear of upsetting someone but I will (reply not upset) ….. @KARNAK don’t go. You and your thoughts would be very missed just like @Kaylz. Take care and hope to ”see” you tomorrow. It would be nice one day to actually meet a lot of people on the forum. I don’t post everyday but I do like to see what people are up too and it would be nice to see the real people….. I digress I’m good at doing that!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and a .... 5.6 (?) From me.

I think my BG meter can't count. I am sure it should have said 5.2. How about a virtual HS?

Not much planned for today. Possibly shopping. Yawn.


----------



## Lanny

04:29 BS 5.7 

Already just had breakfast of some shepherds pie, cooked the other day, & about to settle down to a few hours of reading.  I’ve a fancy to re read Agatha Christie’s “The Thirteen Problems” a book of Miss Marple short stories told by her guests every Tuesday night at her house of mysteries they’ve come across & she solves every one of them!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

About to start the book. Incidentally, it was published in the US as “The Tuesday Club Murders”


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.6 today. What a day yesterday, was within a hairs breadth of calling the police. My husband went to collect our 7 yr old grandson from school (we always have him on a Tuesday). He was told that his mum had collected him, he rang and I said maybe she wasn’t busy at work (hairdresser), had left early and forgotten to let me know (unlikely). Couldn’t get hold of mum. He went to their house, no-one there. He went to where she works, I’m trying to get hold of the school. She was at work and hadn’t collected him. Really panicking now. She managed to get hold of the school who said they thought he was in after school club. Hubby races back down to the school and yes he was there. OMG I can’t tell you the relief, what the hell were they doing saying he had been collected. Needless to say she will be having words today. That feeling in the pit of my stomach wouldn’t go all evening. I know it was a genuine mix up but really they should know where they are, we had 45 minutes of real panic.
Anyhow all’s well that ends well thank goodness.  Hoping for a calmer day today lol x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Ralph-YK

5.2


----------



## HenryBennett

Overcast and grey and a 5.7 for me.

I did a batch cook of chilli con carne yesterday afternoon. It’s a while since we’ve had spicy food so it seemed a bit too hot initially, but was perfect.

I watched the second part of the programme about Fred & Rose West. It seems we’ll never know how many girls they murdered and which of them was the driving force. Both evil.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Wednesday 
5.5 today 

Have a Great day everybody


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> That feeling in the pit of my stomach wouldn’t go all evening. I know it was a genuine mix up but really they should know where they are, we had 45 minutes of real panic.


I’m just sitting here, stunned at the thought of how awful it must have been. Thank goodness it was just a mix up.


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> Morning folks, 7.6 today. What a day yesterday, was within a hairs breadth of calling the police. My husband went to collect our 7 yr old grandson from school (we always have him on a Tuesday). He was told that his mum had collected him, he rang and I said maybe she wasn’t busy at work (hairdresser), had left early and forgotten to let me know (unlikely). Couldn’t get hold of mum. He went to their house, no-one there. He went to where she works, I’m trying to get hold of the school. She was at work and hadn’t collected him. Really panicking now. She managed to get hold of the school who said they thought he was in after school club. Hubby races back down to the school and yes he was there. OMG I can’t tell you the relief, what the hell were they doing saying he had been collected. Needless to say she will be having words today. That feeling in the pit of my stomach wouldn’t go all evening. I know it was a genuine mix up but really they should know where they are, we had 45 minutes of real panic.
> Anyhow all’s well that ends well thank goodness.  Hoping for a calmer day today lol x
> Have a good day all x


Phew! But, what a worry for you! Hope it IS indeed a calmer day for you today!


----------



## Michael12421

@Ralph-YK


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 6.3 for me and happy not to be the first one up today @Gwynn , I’m really not an early morning person. Had a fabulous morning pottering at the market ...needed a nap in the afternoon though Didn’t buy any new projects, although I was tempted a few times...decided to finish the ones I have first...boy I’m getting sensible.

Oh my goodness @SueEK , that must have been the longest 45 minutes ever.

@Martin.A I imagine you weren’t expecting to come back from your break with an extra full car.

Well done @Ralph-YK 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Spike and correction overnight again. 6.6 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on your HS @Ralph-YK

@SueEK cannot imagine how terrified you were.

4.2 for me this morning after a hypo yesterday, don't very often get a reading below 4 on the meds I am on, but took me over 4 hours to get it back up to over 4, lots of jelly babies taken 2 at a time spaced out by 1/2 hour each time, think I am understanding  what a hypo hangover is this morning as I feel like I have been on the beer all night.  Going to attempt yoga and hoping to get to 5 during the day so I can go running.

Have a nice day everyone, my daughter is coming round later with my youngest granddaughter and going to pick mum up as well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today.

Had a great walk yesterday from Cumbria to Yorkshire and back! It was so beautiful and peaceful, met two walkers and a cyclist! Very rough terrain at times, 600 metres of ascent and we got dived bombed by an irate lapwing, we obviously got to close to her nest, they are ground nesters. Saw the steam train on its way to Carlisle as we set of for the walk, and coincidentally on the way back to the car saw it returning. Mr Eggy and his fellow anoraks, sorry, trainspotters, were very happy! 10 miles walked altogether, a bit sunburnt in certain parts, like my left wrist. But otherwise fine and no achy limbs. Off into town today, haircut for himself, some shopping and lunch. Another good day.

@SueEK hope your heart has stopped racing this morning, scary.
@Ralph-YK congrats on the HS.

Have a nice day folks.


----------



## Maca44

4.8 No sun yet but happy with garden it's looking good.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.9 here.

9am appointment with the vampires - hope it doesn’t start tipping it down while I’m waiting outside to be called in. Crazy weather! Was beautiful yesterday - went to Upton Castle Gardens with my bezzie. Had the place to ourselves. Lovely!

Great pics @eggyg.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 05:17 on a beautiful sunny West Berks morning. Looking out of the (home) office window I can see two contrails but otherwise unbroken blue sky.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Hopefully getting the felt replaced on the dormer this week. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Wednesday everyone,
Here on the 6.0 step. Last night at bedtime it was 5.7 but then had 4 cream crackers for supper (naughty me). 
there again weight down again to 16 stone 4.  At this rate I’ll just disappear into the ether ( by the time I get to that birthday where I get a card from the palace!)
Anyway have a great day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone & happy hump day  
(for anyone who doesn't know Wednesday is known as hump day because it's the middle day of the week.

6:58am - 5.3 finger prick - waking - 20 units of tresiba taken
22:46pm - 9.5 finger prick - bedtime - no supper


----------



## HenryBennett

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone & happy hump day


When I was a young lad I worked with an old (60’s) Polish chap who used to come in on a Monday morning and say, “It’s nearly Friday.”


----------



## ColinUK

Just to confirm I’m still alive. 

Lovely long walk yesterday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning again.  Just sat my driving license exam and medical and got my license back for another 3 years. Doctor was a bit concerned about my left eye but the right one was OK and reading the charts with both eyes was fine. She made  me walk about without my crutches as now being completely reliant on them negates any possibility of a license here.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Just to confirm I’m still alive.
> 
> Lovely long walk yesterday. View attachment 17329View attachment 17330View attachment 17331View attachment 17332View attachment 17333View attachment 17335View attachment 17336View attachment 17337View attachment 17338View attachment 17329View attachment 17330View attachment 17331View attachment 17332View attachment 17333View attachment 17335View attachment 17336View attachment 17337View attachment 17338


Glad to hear that … beautiful photos


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning again.  Just sat my driving license exam and medical and got my license back for another 3 years. Doctor was a bit concerned about my left eye but the right one was OK and reading the charts with both eyes was fine. She made  me walk about without my crutches as now being completely reliant on them negates any possibility of a license here.


Congrats!


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning again.  Just sat my driving license exam and medical and got my license back for another 3 years. Doctor was a bit concerned about my left eye but the right one was OK and reading the charts with both eyes was fine. She made  me walk about without my crutches as now being completely reliant on them negates any possibility of a license here.


That's good news Michael - well done x


----------



## ColinUK

Just calling @Si_M to this thread as I think he’ll find it useful


----------



## rebrascora

It's a bit crowded on the 5.6 step this morning but happy to be there in good company. To be fair I cheated with a 1 unit correction a couple of hours earlier to get there because I feel so much better starting the day on a 5 rather than an 8. Stayed in range all night though. 
Really enjoyed my evening meal last night but the protein (a sirloin *and* a piece of belly pork  ) kept releasing through the night despite corrections before bed. I had a huge plate of veg with them including lots of lovely spring cabbage and the "carbiest" thing on the plate was a little mashed swede and some roast Mediterranean veg.... an odd combination but who cares!
Had a walk up to the yard afterwards to check on GGs and Cora greeted me but no sign of the other 3.... Panic stations! Rascal had broken through the electric fence and was in the main field which is knee deep in grass with MeMe (his shadow) lying down, well out of sight and Rebel had brought himself into the stable and was standing very quietly, with an extremely full and uncomfortable belly, so I had a late and anxious night with him watching and waiting in case he colicked. Rascal can eat anything and not have a problem and I don't worry about MeMe or Cora but Reb very easily gets an upset tummy. It was funny how sheepishly Rascal and MeMe followed me back out of the field and through the broken electric tape like naughty children who had been caught in the act. 

@SueEK Can totally relate to your trauma. So pleased it all ended well but that heart in mouth feeling takes ages to recover from. Just horrible! 

@eggyg and @ColinUK Fab photos highlighting the attractions of both countryside and city so amazingly well. Good to see that you are getting out and about Colin and hope that your soul is slowly healing.

@Michael12421 Many congratulation on passing your test and retaining your licence for another 3 years. That must be a huge relief. Well done!


----------



## Si_M

ColinUK said:


> Just calling @Si_M to this thread as I think he’ll find it useful


Thanks Colin, yes looking up I'm in great company, my morning reading has been 6.8, which is a massive improvement to where I was 3 months ago where it would have been closer to 15.
My tips and I don't know if I am doing it right is to take my 20 units of Tresiba in the evening (I switched from morning which has drastically improved my general readings) and 6 units Novorapid 20 mins before a meal. That is me oh and metformin for good measure.


----------



## rebrascora

Si_M said:


> Thanks Colin, yes looking up I'm in great company, my morning reading has been 6.8, which is a massive improvement to where I was 3 months ago where it would have been closer to 15.
> My tips and I don't know if I am doing it right is to take my 20 units of Tresiba in the evening (I switched from morning which has drastically improved my general readings) and 6 units Novorapid 20 mins before a meal. That is me oh and metformin for good measure.


Hi Si and welcome to the forum and this thread in particular. Hope you enjoy becoming a regular member of our virtual coffee morning.
I am guessing you are relatively newly diagnosed? Good to hear you are finding strategies with your insulin which work for you. It looks like you are on fixed doses of NovoRapid, so perhaps haven't been introduced to the wonderful world of carb counting yet..... or maybe fixed doses and set meals suit you? 
Do you have a Freestyle Libre to keep track of your levels or are you finger pricking at the moment? 
Hope to learn more about you in the coming days/weeks. Make yourself at home and feel free to ask if you have any questions or concerns. We all know what a steep learning curve it is in the beginning.


----------



## Si_M

rebrascora said:


> Hi Si and welcome to the forum and this thread in particular. Hope you enjoy becoming a regular member of our virtual coffee morning.
> I am guessing you are relatively newly diagnosed? Good to hear you are finding strategies with your insulin which work for you. It looks like you are on fixed doses of NovoRapid, so perhaps haven't been introduced to the wonderful world of carb counting yet..... or maybe fixed doses and set meals suit you?
> Do you have a Freestyle Libre to keep track of your levels or are you finger pricking at the moment?
> Hope to learn more about you in the coming days/weeks. Make yourself at home and feel free to ask if you have any questions or concerns. We all know what a steep learning curve it is in the beginning.


Hello and thanks for the welcome.

I am not totally new to this, I was diagnosed Type 2 in 2014 and was managing with tablets, in fact after 12 months I stopped finger pricking as it didn't make a blind bit of difference as my treatment was fixed. Then my HbA1c started to increase, I was under a private endocrinologist for other related problems and he recommended I had a certain test on my blood (sorry the test name escapes me). The test results concluded I had a degenerative disease in my pancreas and I was heading to Type 1 (he says I am now Type 1, this test was 18 months ago). So since then I have been on several combinations of medication all mixed with a slow release insulin. 
Fast forward 3 months I changed my slow insulin to Tresiba, and introduced Nova rapid before meals.
I have a freestyle libra for the last two months and have adjusted my regime to get into the right place.
Also trying to lose the weight that I gained due to the classic insulin /lockdown combination, I increased by 18Kg I have reduced over 5Kg so far and hopefully get back to my fighting weight before the end of the year.

That's my story


----------



## DuncanLord

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning again.  Just sat my driving license exam and medical and got my license back for another 3 years. Doctor was a bit concerned about my left eye but the right one was OK and reading the charts with both eyes was fine. She made  me walk about without my crutches as now being completely reliant on them negates any possibility of a license here.


Congratulations, I’m still fighting with DVLA to get my Class 2 Bus and coach license back.


----------



## KARNAK

KARNAK said:


> Sorry folks none of you will know what my last post was about unless you complained. Got told not suitable for a
> family forum, what`s that all about? ok get on my high horse sometimes but not a clue why it should be moderated
> this time. I have asked the question for all to see, no response by midnight will not be on the forum anymore, take
> care folks love you all.
> 
> Edward xxx


Good evening folks, no response from moderators so I bid you all farewell, enjoy the forum and take care.
I love you all, be nice to yourselves and the people you love the end of an era, lots of love Ted. xxxxxx


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks, no response from moderators so I bid you all farewell, enjoy the forum and take care.
> I love you all, be nice to yourselves and the people you love the end of an era, lots of love Ted. xxxxxx


Ted what’s happened?


----------



## ColinUK

KARNAK said:


> Sorry folks none of you will know what my last post was about unless you complained. Got told not suitable for a
> family forum, what`s that all about? ok get on my high horse sometimes but not a clue why it should be moderated
> this time. I have asked the question for all to see, no response by midnight will not be on the forum anymore, take
> care folks love you all.
> 
> Edward xxx


Ted please don’t go. You’ve been a great support to me and to others. 
So please stay.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just tested and it's a 6.1
Hope y'all have the numbers you crave!
Take care.
WL


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Out for a longer walk this morning, I hope. Down the beach to a local lake and back. I don't feel quite as tired as I did yesterday morning...

5.4 BG this morning.

My wife had a good day yesterday. She is trying to do some origami. Her results are improving as she goes.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Thursday 6.1 

Hope the sun is still shining for everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 this morning. Really don't want to go to work today. Not enjoying it atm and exhausted.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

freesia said:


> Morning all. 8.3 this morning. Really don't want to go to work today. Not enjoying it atm and exhausted.


It’s the pits when you hate going into work. I hope you get through the day and at some stage escape the situation.


----------



## HenryBennett

We took our two great nieces to an American style diner last night, as one has her birthday in a couple of days. It’s their favourite. Quantity over quality and very little that’s D friendly. So, it’s a 6.2 for me this morning.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning, which is a good start as I have an operation this afternoon.

Back from a fabulous trip on the Llangollen Canal.  I had only ever done canal trips starting in Birmingham with 22 children!!  Always good fun but this was a lot more relaxing.

I have some catching up to do.  I hope all is well and shall have a good read through.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Morning all. 8.3 this morning. Really don't want to go to work today. Not enjoying it atm and exhausted.


I hope that you can have a better day today, and that you can find an alternative if you still feel so fed up.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.2 today.
> 
> Had a great walk yesterday from Cumbria to Yorkshire and back! It was so beautiful and peaceful, met two walkers and a cyclist! Very rough terrain at times, 600 metres of ascent and we got dived bombed by an irate lapwing, we obviously got to close to her nest, they are ground nesters. Saw the steam train on its way to Carlisle as we set of for the walk, and coincidentally on the way back to the car saw it returning. Mr Eggy and his fellow anoraks, sorry, trainspotters, were very happy! 10 miles walked altogether, a bit sunburnt in certain parts, like my left wrist. But otherwise fine and no achy limbs. Off into town today, haircut for himself, some shopping and lunch. Another good day.
> 
> @SueEK hope your heart has stopped racing this morning, scary.
> @Ralph-YK congrats on the HS.
> 
> Have a nice day folks.


That sounds like a fabulous day.
Glad that you are back to full fitness.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 again.
Tried to do my bit by putting bird feeders on new woodern garden arch which has Jasmine planted either side was so happy to see loads of birds, started using my camera again. Took bird feeder down again because they pooed all on the new shrubs and the fat from the feeder turned the path into slippery death trap   . Feeder now at bottom of garden behind summer house so cant see the birds.

Didn't think that one through did I,


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here.
Good luck with the op, @SB2015 , and I hope your BGs behave themselves throughout.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a dextrose energy assisted 5.4

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning with a 1.5 unit reduction in evening Levemir after a run last night and no other adjustments needed overnight, so a pretty sound night's sleep. I have also cut my morning Levemir by 2 units so I am pretty much back to my pre Covid vaccine basal needs at long last. Just taken 4 months to get back to normal! Will see how I go as cutting 2 units this morning may be a bit keen. Depends how my walk goes this morning and how far I get.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@SB2015 hope your op goes well and you recover quickly.
7.2 today and off down the caravan just for a couple of days, need to get it ready for guests going in on Sunday.  Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Great to have you back @ColinUK. What’s the big shiny vegetable meant to represent? A veg market?

Hope evthing goes well this afternoon @SB2015.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All,
A 5.8 this morning, in cloudy Essex. I must get motivated to clean the flat and go for a walk. 
No I’ll rephrase that, I’ll must get motivated to motivate myself to clean flat and go for a walk. 
have a great day!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.4 here.
> 
> Great to have you back @ColinUK. What’s the big shiny vegetable meant to represent? A veg market?
> 
> Hope evthing goes well this afternoon @SB2015.


I think it’s just cheeky art.


----------



## Maca44

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks, no response from moderators so I bid you all farewell, enjoy the forum and take care.
> I love you all, be nice to yourselves and the people you love the end of an era, lots of love Ted. xxxxxx


I wouldn't take anything too personally I did not see your post so can't comment, I have had a note about one of my posts before due to some reports being sent back to moderator's who gave me a clear explanation as to why my post was reported. It didn't upset me at all that's why the report button is there just think about others who value your help. This is the most supportive forum I have every been part of and yes I don't always agree with some views but does it really matter given what great help we all get here ?.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. After a lie in it’s a 5.7 for me. I’m starving! I’m usually onto my second breakfast by now.
Overcast this morning, like yesterday, but still warm. A day of housework today, the good weather seems to make the house very untidy for some reason! 
@SB2015 hope  all goes well for your op and they let you keep your pump on.
@ColinUK nice to see you back, what great photos, like @Bloden I too wondered what significance the giant silver aubergine had. I think it’s an aubergine, is it?

Have a good day everyone. It’s nearly the weekend, again. The weeks are flying in.


----------



## Lanny

After waking, much earlier, on a rather high figure that only got continually higher I finally realised Little Miss Numpty forgot a LR dose & BS is finally starting to come down! 

03:41 BS 9.3!  I thought I’d underbolused dinner before going to bed & wasn’t unduly worried, yet. Prepped 2 chicken casseroles, of 2 portions each, in the medium pie dishes (3.5 chicken thigh fillets cut up, diced onions, mushrooms, half a bag of frozen diced sauté potatoes, 1.5 oxo chicken garlic & thyme stockpots, mixed herbs & water two thirds of the way up in each one), without bolusing & tested when in the oven. Still can be unpredictable in the effort it takes to cook: if it stays the same or goes down I wait until I eat before I bolus; if it goes up I either pre bolus if it’s about 20 minutes max to food ready or DP bust by eating half an oatcake & half my NR dose if it’s going to be longer. In the case of chicken casserole it would be over an hour & actually took 1 hour & 25 minutes. So, 29 minutes later with casseroles in the oven 04:10 BS 10.7 which surprised me because I FELT the effort the prep had on me, usually meaning my BS drops, but, still not unduly worried & DP busted as it takes about an hour or longer to do casserole in the oven. It wasn’t until just before 06:00 that the casseroles were done, keep checking until potatoes are done, & I took them out of the oven & dished out 1 portion to eat & tested to find 06:00 BS 11..8! I was starting to worry as things were going up & up. But, then, 06:00 alarm went off for LR, my meter clock is about 30 seconds faster from when I set it & left it at that, & I saw the Timesulin cap reading at just short of 24 hours that I realised I’d missed my evening LR before going to bed!  I’d been still reading when the 6pm alarm went off & didn’t inject straight away as I was in the middle of an interesting bit. Somehow or other I’d obviously forgotten to take the dose altogether when I turned in around 19:30! Nothing could be done about the missed dose so, stuck in my usual LR & gave myself a +4 correction to my breakfast NR & ate. Now, 08:05 BS 8.5 is looking better & I’m relieved that things are coming down! with a drop of sweat over one eye! BUT, what a silly numpty I am!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Aw! It’s great to see you back posting on this thread @Wirralass & I’ve missed your lovely cute pictures too!


----------



## goodybags

KARNAK said:


> Good evening folks, no response from moderators so I bid you all farewell, enjoy the forum and take care.
> I love you all, be nice to yourselves and the people you love the end of an era, lots of love Ted. xxxxxx


I didn’t see the post, so can’t comment on its content,
but hope you reconsider and s tay on here 
this is a great place full of useful shared advice and experiences which supports each other


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. After a lie in it’s a 5.7 for me. I’m starving! I’m usually onto my second breakfast by now.
> Overcast this morning, like yesterday, but still warm. A day of housework today, the good weather seems to make the house very untidy for some reason!
> @SB2015 hope  all goes well for your op and they let you keep your pump on.
> @ColinUK nice to see you back, what great photos, like @Bloden I too wondered what significance the giant silver aubergine had. I think it’s an aubergine, is it?
> 
> Have a good day everyone. It’s nearly the weekend, again. The weeks are flying in.


Aubergine emojis often represent the penis. So I’m guessing the artist is having a laugh with the aubergine sculpture.


----------



## Si_M

Woke with a 8.7 reading, soon went down to 6.4


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

Why do I stress so much recently about my diabetes? I try my best but at the moment it seems my beat isn't good enough after waking on......
7:09am - 11.1 finger prick - 2 unit advised mysugr correction - 20 units of tresiba
22:46pm - 8.5 finger prick - bedtime - bgl not below 8mmol so no supper
19:08pm - 7.4 finger prick immediately before tea
18:57pm - 6.5 finger prick - 15 minute hypo check
18:38pm - 3.9 finger prick - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo - loss of hypo awareness but happy to say I felt this one


----------



## DuncanLord

Reading through this thread, it is apparent that contributors from every corner of the UK, and possibly further afield, have so much to give. Whether this be in simply a like of our posts or advice from our experiences.
I’ve also seen it, and apologies I can’t remember who said it, referred to as a coffee morning, where ideas are shared and support is given. It was also mentioned that they would like to meet, with ‘acquired friends’. 
This would be possible, via those dreaded zoom meetings, or equivalent. 
If there’s enough support for such an idea, I’m sure I could host such a meeting at a set time and if people wish to join they could. 
Can the many posters on here let me know your views and if it is worth taking forward.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 05:23 this morning. Some blue skies although largely cloudy. Might get a chance to view the eclipse later although it is touch and go with the extent of the cloud cover. https://www.sciencefocus.com/space/solar-eclipse-2021-uk/


----------



## adrian1der

DuncanLord said:


> Reading through this thread, it is apparent that contributors from every corner of the UK, and possibly further afield, have so much to give. Whether this be in simply a like of our posts or advice from our experiences.
> I’ve also seen it, and apologies I can’t remember who said it, referred to as a coffee morning, where ideas are shared and support is given. It was also mentioned that they would like to meet, with ‘acquired friends’.
> This would be possible, via those dreaded zoom meetings, or equivalent.
> If there’s enough support for such an idea, I’m sure I could host such a meeting at a set time and if people wish to join they could.
> Can the many posters on here let me know your views and if it is worth taking forward.


There is a meet up on the second Sunday of the month organised by, I think, @everydayupsanddowns


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> Reading through this thread, it is apparent that contributors from every corner of the UK, and possibly further afield, have so much to give. Whether this be in simply a like of our posts or advice from our experiences.
> I’ve also seen it, and apologies I can’t remember who said it, referred to as a coffee morning, where ideas are shared and support is given. It was also mentioned that they would like to meet, with ‘acquired friends’.
> This would be possible, via those dreaded zoom meetings, or equivalent.
> If there’s enough support for such an idea, I’m sure I could host such a meeting at a set time and if people wish to join they could.
> Can the many posters on here let me know your views and if it is worth taking forward.


There’s a Zoom meet this coming Sunday, at 3pm, see here.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/virtual-meetup-second-sunday-of-the-month.88666/page-12
		

If you express an interest on that thread, @everydayupsanddowns will include you in the link he sends out. Hope to see you there!
We used to have ad hoc real live meet ups, pre Covid, anywhere in the country where there were a few people who expressed an interest. One day we’ll get back to those.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yes, there’s a virtual meetup planned for this Sunday at 3pm @DuncanLord 

Let me know if you’d like to join in and I’ll send you the log-in details.


----------



## Grannylorraine

late on parade today, that annoying thing called work has got in the way, but I suppose I need to do it to be able to pay the bills. 

Anyway 6.1 for me today, so although higher than I would like, I am preferring this to the hypo of the other day and how awful I felt all day yesterday in the low 4s.

Haven't had time to read through all the posts yet so will do that later as need to take mum for another blood test today, and not getting any help or support from my brother with all her appointments despite the fact he is retired and only works 2 days a week, while I do 40 hours a week, here is the only place I feel safe moaning about this as my mum won't here a bad word about him.  Sorry rant over.

Have a good day, even if it is not as sunny.


----------



## HenryBennett

Grannylorraine said:


> Haven't had time to read through all the posts yet so will do that later as need to take mum for another blood test today, and not getting any help or support from my brother with all her appointments despite the fact he is retired and only works 2 days a week, while I do 40 hours a week, here is the only place I feel safe moaning about this as my mum won't here a bad word about him. Sorry rant over.


Moan away . In a perverse way it’s comforting to know that even the royal family has dysfunctional branches. I had a very close relationship with one of my sisters for many, many years until a niece (my brother’s daughter) recently poisoned the family well. Hey-ho!


----------



## DuncanLord

Thanks for that information about zoom meetings 
@Robin and @adrian1der 
I’ve sent a post to see if I can join.


----------



## SB2015

DuncanLord said:


> Reading through this thread, it is apparent that contributors from every corner of the UK, and possibly further afield, have so much to give. Whether this be in simply a like of our posts or advice from our experiences.
> I’ve also seen it, and apologies I can’t remember who said it, referred to as a coffee morning, where ideas are shared and support is given. It was also mentioned that they would like to meet, with ‘acquired friends’.
> This would be possible, via those dreaded zoom meetings, or equivalent.
> If there’s enough support for such an idea, I’m sure I could host such a meeting at a set time and if people wish to join they could.
> Can the many posters on here let me know your views and if it is worth taking forward.


Good timing.  There is a forum meet up via Zoom on Sunday.  I will tag @everydayupsanddowns and if you are interested he will include you in the sending out of the link.  It is good to put faces to names, even though Zoom isn’t ideal.
these happen on the second Sunday of each month.


----------



## SB2015

DuncanLord said:


> Thanks for that information about zoom meetings
> @Robin and @adrian1der
> I’ve sent a post to see if I can join.


I look forward to ‘meeting you’ on Sunday


----------



## Grannylorraine

HenryBennett said:


> Moan away . In a perverse way it’s comforting to know that even the royal family has dysfunctional branches. I had a very close relationship with one of my sisters for many, many years until a niece (my brother’s daughter) recently poisoned the family well. Hey-ho!


 Thank you, the part of the problem is, because I am working from home, I think my mum sees my job as not being important.  I picked her up for her appointment, having already asked her earlier this morning if she was coming back to mine to sit in my garden (she lives in a flat), I asked her where her bags were when she got in the car, her reply well I thought we could come back to mine and have a cup of coffee then go to yours, I replied no mum this is my lunch break, I need to be back as soon as possible, so after taking her to the hospital I still had to go back to hers, wait for her to go pick her stuff up, then go to mine, adding about 15 mins to the journey, doesn't sound much but when you have to make the time over an hour back up at the end of the day, it makes a big difference.  Once at mine she wanted my full attention and got cross with me when I said, mum I need to get these reports done, I'll look at your text when I have got a minute, so she started downloading an app to her phone which of course went wrong and needed me to look at.  I know she is worried and misses my dad terribly and I have to stay calm with her, but it is the total lack of respect that I have a job and cannot give her my undivided attention like dad used to while my brother is still posting on facebook about his days out etc.

Thank you for letting me share this because if I don't I will end up snapping at her.


----------



## DuncanLord

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, the part of the problem is, because I am working from home, I think my mum sees my job as not being important.  I picked her up for her appointment, having already asked her earlier this morning if she was coming back to mine to sit in my garden (she lives in a flat), I asked her where her bags were when she got in the car, her reply well I thought we could come back to mine and have a cup of coffee then go to yours, I replied no mum this is my lunch break, I need to be back as soon as possible, so after taking her to the hospital I still had to go back to hers, wait for her to go pick her stuff up, then go to mine, adding about 15 mins to the journey, doesn't sound much but when you have to make the time over an hour back up at the end of the day, it makes a big difference.  Once at mine she wanted my full attention and got cross with me when I said, mum I need to get these reports done, I'll look at your text when I have got a minute, so she started downloading an app to her phone which of course went wrong and needed me to look at.  I know she is worried and misses my dad terribly and I have to stay calm with her, but it is the total lack of respect that I have a job and cannot give her my undivided attention like dad used to while my brother is still posting on facebook about his days out etc.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this because if I don't I will end up snapping at her.


Post away,
I think we all understand the frustration of either our diabetes or helping parents, partners,  colleagues or children. 
We do not want to snap, but there is generally a limit of how much a human can stand before explosions occur and it builds up, one problem after another until a very simple question, “What’s wrong with you today?”    Causes BANG. 
As far as I’m concerned, if it helps, it’s worth it. 
keep safe and hopefully stay sane.


----------



## HenryBennett

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you for letting me share this because if I don't I will end up snapping at her.


As my dad got older he became more difficult. He took to a wheelchair and insisted on being wheeled all the time. If I stopped he said he had a sore back. I tried to explain that only the chair moves - he doesn’t. But he wouldn’t have it.

When we went out for breakfast on a Saturday morning he’d always insist his cappuccino wasn’t hot enough. One morning, after he’d sent it back three times, my wife snapped.

The incident you describe reminds of a very similar situation with my dad. We were driving somewhere (probably unnecessarily) and I was clearly exasperated. He was in the front passenger seat and out of the blue he turned to me and said, “I know I’m selfish, but I’m old.” I just laughed and laughed out loud. Genuine laughter. He laughed, we both laughed, and somehow the dynamic changed.

On 6 June it would have been my father’s brother’s 100 birthday. My cousin posted on Facebook how he regretted never having told his father how much he owed to him through his life. I was very lucky that for my father‘s last 10 or 20 years I was emotionally mature enough to tell him often that absolutely everything I’ve achieved in my life I owed to him. I’m very lucky. But I’m very upset now thinking of my sister and I being “estranged”.


----------



## DuncanLord

‘‘Twas a good job Diabetes and Insulin were not known about in the days of Shakespeare, otherwise
This *quote* from the play Hamlet, “*To be, or not to be? That is the question—*Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, Or to take arms against a sea of troubles, And, by opposing, end them?”
May have read;
*To eat, or not to eat? That is the question ~*
Blood sugars over the last few nights before bed and on waking have been:
5.8.      5.3
5.4.      6.0
5.4.      5.8
These 3 nights I’ve had a few biscuits (cream crackers) for supper.
Tonight’s reading was 5.5. With the 1 unit at teatime, will that have been used on the 29 carbs at tea or is it still going to drop overnight?
I’m still on Humulin M3 twice a day even though type 1. Plus what’s my pancreas kicking out as possibly still in honeymoon period.
Decisions decisions.
I’ll not have anything for supper and see what happens as don’t have to drive early in the morning, but I will have something by the bedside just in case.
*Yes William had it easy when writing his plays.*


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 6.3


----------



## Lanny

02:06 BS 6.3  A bit higher than my recent run of 5’s due to yesterday’s blip after that missed evening LR dose debacle & SO much nicer to be in target range! Already had breakfast & 2 hours 10 minutes after breakfast 05:27 BS 7.7 & I may have overdone the bolus a teeny bit so, will keep an eye on it but, it may still be ok as I was a wee bit late in testing: given the unpredictability of pre bolusing or not & the peak times of 90 *minutes or 2 hours I tend to compromise a bit & test at 1 hour 45 minutes after; was reading the autobiography of Agatha Christie, just bought on kindle yesterday & lost track of time! It’s a fascinating to read about her life in her own words & it’s a whole different world back in her early childhood during the end of the Victorian era & the Edwardian era that followed! Just finished part 1 about her childhood in Ashfield & about to start part 2.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Ooohhh! After the run of nice clear, sunny days yesterday was hazy with light cloud overcasting the sky & I waited in vain all morning for it to clear to see the annular eclipse!  I just can’t help that frown of disappointment! I’ve only seen one other solar eclipse before & that was in Venice in 1999: decided not to go to Cornwall, where my younger brother went, where it was total & opted to go on my usual summer holidays; opted for Venice where it was 99% & just out of total by 20 miles across the lagoon! Still pretty unforgettable though watching it for hours sitting on the steps of a church across from the train station near my hotel & munching on a cheese & herb rectangular slice of pizza from a street vendor! I was easy & the Venetians, pretty much, weren’t that fussed & went about as usual! My brother was in amongst the hordes that had descended on Cornwall & being jostled about!

Edited to correct the peak times:- should be 90 minutes to 2 hours!


----------



## HenryBennett

Another 6.2. I’d rather be back in the 5’s. Overcast and drizzling this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 
A bit of a high wake up reading this morning 
could be the antibiotics (I’m now on the third course I’ve been on in as many weeks 
Have a great day and enjoy the sunshine everybody


----------



## Gwynn

DuncanLord: yes, I can relate to that. I came down stairs one morning. Said hello to my wife and then 'how are you feeling today'. A simple question. A normal, friendly greeting. Well, she exploded. To cut a long story short, she ended up being sectioned. Whatever had been building up just let fling. Things have never been quite right since. Well, they were never 'right'. Sigh.

This morning is dark, cold, very blustery, and I have to get out there to try to get some spinnach (ugh!) for my wife. It seems to have completely disappeared from the shops round here. Not that I care. I hate the stuff.

Its a lowly 4.9 for me this morning. Happy with that.

I noticed that my wife was really struggling to open a tin of salmon the other day with our trusty and faithful manual can opener. Bought her an electric can opener. It arrived yesterday. Looks good. Not tried it yet though.


----------



## Bexlee

Yay it’s Friday ! Another hot one I fear

8.2. Been in target and mid 6’s
all night then put feet on floor and it shot up

stay cool and have a great day


----------



## freesia

Mirning. 5.7. Glad its Friday!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.8 on this overcast day. May get some light rain. The weekend weather is supposed to be glorious so have planned a BBQ a for the family on Sunday. So, big shop looms first thing.

Got a new toy yesterday, a laminator, never had one, never used one before. I got it to laminate the walks I cut out from my walking magazine. What has my life come to? One day it’s high heels and handbags I’m excited for, now it’s laminators!  TBF it’s pretty cool. What can I laminate now? Mr Eggy better hadn’t stand still today!

Have a fab Friday, it’s the start of the weekend. Only a few days until we learn our fate. @DuncanLord “ To mask, or not to mask?” “ When shall we all meet again?”  It’s Much Ado about Nothing!


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Got a new toy yesterday, a laminator, never had one, never used one before. I got it to laminate the walks I cut out from my walking magazine. What has my life come to? One day it’s high heels and handbags I’m excited for, now it’s laminators!  TBF it’s pretty cool. What can I laminate now? Mr Eggy better hadn’t stand still today!


I used to periodically use sellotape to kind of laminate our take out menus by the till on the takeout counter at our restaurant: long strips of sellotape over the menu in vertical rows with slight overlaps for a semi water proof laminate finish that could be wiped clean of smudges for us to look up the prices; 2 sets of prices for restaurant & takeout of over 100 items even I, in italics, had to look up some prices sometimes even though I knew most of the most popular &, of course, had to learn a new set when prices changed!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 on this dull, grey and dreary morning - come back sun!! 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Well, I don’t know which Wales the weather forecasters are predicting ‘scorchio’ weather for - it certainly isn’t this (grey, damp) Wales! I’ve got double Welsh today, so I’ll be stuck indoors anyway, but still...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Was uploading my results from the reader to Libreview yesterday and discovered I was 0% under 4.0. First time that’s ever happened, I think, but it says more about the current sensor than my control, I usually find they read a shade low at the bottom end. My next sensor will be a Libre 2, got the change of prescription through just after I'd done last month's repeat, so had to use up those two first.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All,
I hope everyone is well this Friday. 
@eggyg @freesia @HenryBennett @Lanny @Michael12421 *Alas poor body I thought I knew it well, *but now even more confused. I had no supper last night, following my post. Slept well till 03:30 when nature called for a visit to the little room. As I was concerned about sugar levels I tested and got 6.0 an increase from 23:00 when it was 5.5. Drifted back to sleep and woke this morning with a 5.4. 
Oh well it is what it is. 
This evening got a meeting, for the first time for an eternity with members of the Scuba Diving Club. It’s the first time the swimming pool has let us back in. Unfortunately I can’t go underwater, as I will need a complete diving medical, and you can’t get that until you have tons of results for stable blood sugars. But at least I can swim and get some exercise. 
Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.6 for me, not sure what’s going on there...anyhoo...overcast here, although seems pretty warm. Off for a walk round village before it gets too warm and then bean poles and a few bits to do in the garden....actually quite a few bits I think.

HbA1c result yesterday was 50, so I’m happy with that 
Haven’t seen @Spozkins about...hope you’re ok.

Right better get my trainers on. Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 and a whopping 100.3kg. 

Stressful day yesterday as it was full of arguments and recriminations.

Anyway I’m off to a local vampire centre to have blood drawn and because they want me to “just come in and have a chat with a doctor” as a result of anomalies in a very recent blood test…. I’m guessing kidney function is slightly off kilter perhaps.

Hopefully it’s nothing more untoward than that and a suggestion of more regular kidney function tests perhaps.

I’ll update you all later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Roofing work completed in record time yesterday. Looks like the shower is on the blink now so looks like that could be today's job.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 and another dead chick on the carpet for me from my fav cat, I love cat's but they are so cruel, on the other hand I had chicken for tea last night so the only difference is I ate mine and didn't catch it and I don't poo in the garden   .


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today, damp and cloudy. Housework in the caravan yesterday and more today, how exciting.  Have a good day all x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

7:20am - 10.8 finger prick - 2 units correction and 21 units tresiba - I've increased my tresiba this morning from 20 units to 21 units to try and stop these morning highs
22:35pm - 7.7 finger prick - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol but didn't have any supper
19:22pm - 7.8 finger prick - teatime - chinese takeaway prawn fried rice - did a wild carbs guess of 60g of carbs and injected immediately before I started eating - 7 units of humalog


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 and a whopping 100.3kg.
> 
> Stressful day yesterday as it was full of arguments and recriminations.
> 
> Anyway I’m off to a local vampire centre to have blood drawn and because they want me to “just come in and have a chat with a doctor” as a result of anomalies in a very recent blood test…. I’m guessing kidney function is slightly off kilter perhaps.
> 
> Hopefully it’s nothing more untoward than that and a suggestion of more regular kidney function tests perhaps.
> 
> I’ll update you all later.


@ColinUK , please don't worry about your weight, you have lost the weight before you can do it again, your mental health is more important at this moment with everything you are going through.

4.9 for me this morning, after a really good yoga session last night.  Thank you to those of you who encouraged let me rant yesterday and shared their own stories.  I am sure I will get into a routine with my mum and one day will go back into the office.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## rosalindb

A 4,9 for me at 07.15 this morning.  First time in 4s first thing


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:10 this morning. Thick cloud yesterday and a repeat today but the forecast looks good for the weekend. One more day....


----------



## ColinUK

So it seems there’s something afoot with my kidney function. 
Dr says it may be an odd test results but the number has been dropping slowly for a while anyway. 
The bloods taken last time were delayed going to the lab so that may have screwed the results. However they are repeating all the tests and I’ll get the results next week. 
If necessary they’ll refer me to a consultant. 
They did stress that it wasn’t anything to be worried about right now but I’m certainly going to be on the list for regular kidney function testing going forward.
Let’s see what the results are.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning. Had a really good day with my levels yesterday and then last night they started to drift upwards and needed 2 corrections before bed  so my reduction in morning Levemir started to have an impact in the evening and I may need to take evening Levemir a bit earlier or change my evening meal ratio or probably the best option... get out for more exercise after my evening meal.


----------



## adrian1der

Fingers crossed that everything is OK @ColinUK


----------



## DuncanLord

@ColinUK 
Hope all is Ok with the re-done test results. 
Keep smiling, even if it’s difficult at times.  It also uses less energy, as less muscles are used, to smile rather than to frown.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you @Lanny, kind of you to say so. 
 Yes it's been a while, sorry I've been a stranger, will try to make up for it.
WL xxx


----------



## Gwynn

5.6 here this morning and a pretty dark, cold, wet, miserable morning it looks too. But that leaves lots of room for it to get better. I will wander out to the beach in a while. Didn't get out yesterday for a walk.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. And it’s a 6.0 from me today.


----------



## Maca44

4 for me and once the sun comes out I'm off in the garden decking oil today & pottering.


----------



## Lanny

05:54 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

A welcome return to the 5’s for me this morning with a 5.6. Enjoy the weekend everybody.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning sunny Saturday 
8.0 @ 05:45 - no work today but woke up early (taking antibiotics every 6 hrs)

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.7 today, I may have had a sneaky piece of shortbread before bed when I didn’t t need it!  I can’t be a paragon of virtue ALL the time.

Anyhoo, up early as babysitting eldest daughter’s tribe of three. She’s dropping them off before work, and this evening her and hubby are going out for the first time since before the pandemic. I’ve now just realised she doesn’t start until 11 on a Saturday as opposed to 10 through the week. I could have had another hour in bed! Ah well, another hour’s peace before they descend on us like locusts!

Was excited to receive a letter yesterday, inviting me to book an ENT appointment to see someone about my ear problem. I had four choices of clinics. Great, I thought. Logged in, tried nearest first, no appointments. Next nearest, no appointments. Then the next two. No appointments! What a waste of paper and postage, and my time! There was a “ box” to enter my contact details ( which I assume they should have) to ask THEM to make me an appointment. If I haven’t heard from them by 26th June, I’ve to contact them by phone to make an appointment! What an absolute farce! I’m not happy. Why couldn’t they just have made me an appointment in the first place? 

Have a smashing Saturday, dry up here but cloudy. It could be worst I suppose.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. 6.7 today, I may have had a sneaky piece of shortbread before bed when I didn’t t need it!  I can’t be a paragon of virtue ALL the time.
> 
> Anyhoo, up early as babysitting eldest daughter’s tribe of three. She’s dropping them off before work, and this evening her and hubby are going out for the first time since before the pandemic. I’ve now just realised she doesn’t start until 11 on a Saturday as opposed to 10 through the week. I could have had another hour in bed! Ah well, another hour’s peace before they descend on us like locusts!
> 
> Was excited to receive a letter yesterday, inviting me to book an ENT appointment to see someone about my ear problem. I had four choices of clinics. Great, I thought. Logged in, tried nearest first, no appointments. Next nearest, no appointments. Then the next two. No appointments! What a waste of paper and postage, and my time! There was a “ box” to enter my contact details ( which I assume they should have) to ask THEM to make me an appointment. If I haven’t heard from them by 26th June, I’ve to contact them by phone to make an appointment! What an absolute farce! I’m not happy. Why couldn’t they just have made me an appointment in the first place?
> 
> Have a smashing Saturday, dry up here but cloudy. It could be worst I suppose.


My friend had this with a Thyroid appointment none available on the list, so rang contact number and confirmed the was not any. We decided it was just them fulfilling the tick boxes.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.4 here...what now? I’m looking forward to next week’s online course for T1 (thanks for the heads-up @everydayupsanddowns) - I feel like I know nothing about glucose control, after nearly 13 years trying to tame the beast!

The weather forecast for the weekend looks fabulous. Shame it looks nothing like the actual weather LOL.  I’m going out for the day with a couple of artist friends whose work is in the exhibition we’re going to see, then a spot of lunch. There’s a fab Welsh bookshop in the nearby town, where the staff happily suffer Welsh learners’ language-mangling attempts - let’s see if I can make their ears sting!

Happy weekending ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here. Saturday already, off for my weekly riding lesson soon, then out for tea with daughter. The weeds in the garden will just have to grow.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.9 for me...what?! ...possibly more protein in dinner and not so many carbs....who knows...not me that’s for sure. Everyday is a school day...well to be honest I was quite puzzled a lot of the time at school (maybe I should look at the course too @Bloden?)

Anyhoo, cricket today for my husband, so I’m going to have a lovely potter in the garden and a bit of upholstery project when it gets too warm. 

Gorgeous morning, so a walk round the village first.

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Bloden

understandingtype1.mydiabetes.com 

This is all my tech-unsavvy capabilities can rustle up @Lisa66 for access to the course. I can’t find the thread it was posted in either, der. Anyone else know where it was posted?


----------



## Si_M

I pulled a 7.1 out of the bag, that will do for me


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was 5.7 but then went back to sleep and got a 7.5.

Second jab today. No side effects from the first so let's see what this one does.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.5 here. Cleaning, washing and ironing are the jobs i need to get on with then sit outside and soak up some vit D with a book. Have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

7.7 for me but it was a lot worse earlier when I woke up and jabbed 3 units in and I had 1.5 correction units before bed and all I ate was a few feta stuffed peppadew peppers and a couple of spoons of peanut butter with half a square of dark choc and I injected 2 units to cover that. My levels are topsy turvey again. 

I am going to be a museum exhibit today.... had no idea I was old enough! We are actually taking a pair of horses to Beamish Museum to take part in their horses at work weekend. There are worse ways to spend your time than jogging round the site on a summers day and smiling and chatting to people. It will be Arthur's first visit to the museum so hope he isn't too overwhelmed by all the sights and sounds. Zak is an old hand at it although I remember the first year we took him, with all the trams and old buses and the steam train but the thing he took most exception too was a man carrying his little boy on his shoulders. He was clearly quite horrified at the prospect of a two headed giant approaching him! Anyway, got to dash and get ready. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> understandingtype1.mydiabetes.com
> 
> This is all my tech-unsavvy capabilities can rustle up @Lisa66 for access to the course. I can’t find the thread it was posted in either, der. Anyone else know where it was posted?



It was here:



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/understanding-type-1-diabetes-free-online-course-from-the-nhs.93860/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Si_M said:


> I pulled a 7.1 out of the bag, that will do for me



Nicely done!


----------



## Gwin

6.7


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.9 this morning, lost another 2lb taking me having lost 1.5 stone since mid April.  Just the same amount again to go, but I am almost down to my pre-lockdown weight, I know the next bit will be the slow bit.

Meals for next week sorted, groceries purchased, I stick rigidly to my list, no deviations or treats.  Son is going to treat me to a new pair of running trainers today, so appointment is booked with the running shop, might treat myself to a new running t-shirt or two if they have something in stock I like.

Hubby is working all weekend so going to leave housework until this evening.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Operation successful, oramorph doing its job in managing the pain as well as mucking up levels. Humphrey can’t cope with such high levels of insulin delivery so in manual for a while. 7.5 this morning after a hypo in the night.

More sleeping today.
Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> 7.7 for me but it was a lot worse earlier when I woke up and jabbed 3 units in and I had 1.5 correction units before bed and all I ate was a few feta stuffed peppadew peppers and a couple of spoons of peanut butter with half a square of dark choc and I injected 2 units to cover that. My levels are topsy turvey again.


I am always surprised at just how high carb some peppers can be, but then they are so tasty. Peanut butter with lots of oil will also set about confusing things. I hope things have settled down now and that you feel better today.


----------



## SB2015

I have just discovered what that microphone at the bottom of the screen is and can now dictate my messages. This forum is making me so tech savvy.
It gives a whole new dimension to the predictive text doing it by voice!


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> book


What book are you reading at the moment. I hope you have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Lisa66 said:


> possibly more protein in dinner and not so many carbs....who knows...not me that’s for sure.


If I go very low carb protein really mucks up my levels. I can’t be bothered to count them as my head is full of carb counts so I just accept that I’ll have a few extra carbs each time.


----------



## SueEK

SB2015 said:


> Operation successful, oramorph doing its job in managing the pain as well as mucking up levels. Humphrey can’t cope with such high levels of insulin delivery so in manual for a while. 7.5 this morning after a hypo in the night.
> 
> More sleeping today.
> Have a good day all.


Glad all went well and you are managing the pain. Take it easy xx


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> I have just discovered what that microphone at the bottom of the screen is and can now dictate my messages. This forum is making me so tech savvy.
> It gives a whole new dimension to the predictive text doing it by voice!


I don't have a microphone at the bottom of my screen.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> What book are you reading at the moment. I hope you have a good day.


Its called The Boy at the Door by Alex Dahl. I can't make up my mind about it atm, but i'm over a quarter of the way through so i'll stick with it for a bit longer. Currently sitting outside in the sunshine with it and ice on my knee as its painful.

Glad the operation went ok @SB2015, make sure you rest and get well now.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me at 05:41 this morning. Firing up the BBQ later for rib-eye steak, chicken satay and turmeric spiced chicken kebabs and maybe a glass of ice cold Pimms and lemonade


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Its called The Boy at the Door by Alex Dahl. I can't make up my mind about it atm, but i'm over a quarter of the way through so i'll stick with it for a bit longer. Currently sitting outside in the sunshine with it and ice on my knee as its painful.
> 
> Glad the operation went ok @SB2015, make sure you rest and get well now.


I’ve read that I think. Is it a Scandi one?


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning
Well afternoon really, had a late start to the weekend.
5.9 here this morning on waking.
*However totally puzzled. *
Last night went swimming. So tested at teatime 5.6.  Had insulin and tablets and ate tea, a pork stew potatoes mixed veg apple and coffee about 45 carbs.
tested before driving down to the pool 7.4
Tested before swimming 6.7
Swam 20 lengths of 25 m pool non stop (admittedly not that quickly as we were talking and enjoying the swim)
Tested after exercise 5.5.  That all made sense.
Drove home to test before bed.  5.8
Nothing to eat for supper
Ok didn’t set alarm so woke just before 9:00 instead of 07:45
Then tested and 5.9
*What’s happening to blood glucose?  Exercise or just one of those things?  Any ideas?*
Not worrying but I’d like to try and understand this Type 1.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I’ve read that I think. Is it a Scandi one?


It is. Is it worth reading?


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks ~ woke to a 10.1 this morning!! Surely it wasn't the result of erm... 3 small-ish slices of cappuccino swiss roll!! Nah, it must have been the chocolate eclair at 11.00pm!
Have a great weekend friends, the suns cracking the flags here.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm not too tech savvy but what are push notifications plz?
WL


----------



## Spozkins

Hi @Lisa66 all fine here thanks, just been a bit rushed off my feet lately and needed a bit of down time  hope you are well too though. 

As im here may as well add to the mix, my bg was a nice 5.2 this morning. 

Take care all.


----------



## Michael12421

@Spozkins


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. 6.7 today, I may have had a sneaky piece of shortbread before bed when I didn’t t need it!  I can’t be a paragon of virtue ALL the time.
> 
> Anyhoo, up early as babysitting eldest daughter’s tribe of three. She’s dropping them off before work, and this evening her and hubby are going out for the first time since before the pandemic. I’ve now just realised she doesn’t start until 11 on a Saturday as opposed to 10 through the week. I could have had another hour in bed! Ah well, another hour’s peace before they descend on us like locusts!
> 
> Was excited to receive a letter yesterday, inviting me to book an ENT appointment to see someone about my ear problem. I had four choices of clinics. Great, I thought. Logged in, tried nearest first, no appointments. Next nearest, no appointments. Then the next two. No appointments! What a waste of paper and postage, and my time! There was a “ box” to enter my contact details ( which I assume they should have) to ask THEM to make me an appointment. If I haven’t heard from them by 26th June, I’ve to contact them by phone to make an appointment! What an absolute farce! I’m not happy. Why couldn’t they just have made me an appointment in the first place?
> 
> Have a smashing Saturday, dry up here but cloudy. It could be worst I suppose.


I suppose they like to make people think they have a choice, Hobson's choice more like.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Spozkins on your House Special. 


Wirralass said:


> I'm not too tech savvy but what are push notifications plz?
> WL


If you consent to push notifications (as per the messages you get on this discussion forum), you will get notification of any new posts to threads that you are watching, whether or not you are actively logged into the site. I believe this is only if you are posting on here using an Android device. But I could be totally wrong.   I have this thread and another one marked for watching, but I only get notifications when certain members make posts and not others. Very confusing.

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> I don't have a microphone at the bottom of my screen.


It is at the bottom of the keypad. I was typing so slowly it popped up as a suggestion.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wirralass said:


> View attachment 17384
> Afternoon folks ~ woke to a 10.1 this morning!! Surely it wasn't the result of erm... 3 small-ish slices of cappuccino swiss roll!! Nah, it must have been the chocolate eclair at 11.00pm!
> Have a great weekend friends, the suns cracking the flags here.
> WL


After drinking litres of water since this morning my meter has just chucked out 8.5 Yeah Getting there slowly 
WL


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> It is at the bottom of the keypad. I was typing so slowly it popped up as a suggestion.


Thank you but I do not have an on-screen keypad either, never mind, back to typing.


----------



## Lisa66

Thank you @Bloden and @everydayupsanddowns for the link, I had spotted it and another lovely forum member sent me a link too, so I’ve got no excuses? I’ve got quite a busy week ahead (haven’t said that for a while), so I’ll  see if I can do it on catch up. I think there’s always a little snippet of new information to find out.

@SB2015 when it comes to protein I tend to I wing it, I don’t do very low carb very often, but I do notice after a protein type meal that my levels stay up, same with wholemeal pasta not normal pasta, just as well I’m not keen on pasta. I also have to remember that my control is good and that I shouldn’t get into overthinking a few unexplained highs, they happen, it’s part of the game...I didn’t used to over worry, but I am one of those people that like to know how things work.

Nice to see you @Spozkins ...and with a 5.2 

“Not worrying but I’d like to try and understand this Type 1.” thats you along with the rest of us @DuncanLord ...I think you’re doing pretty well so far.


----------



## Sugarcoated

I wake up most mornings at 5.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> It is. Is it worth reading?


Yes go with it. Xx


----------



## SB2015

Lisa66 said:


> I didn’t used to over worry, but I am one of those people that like to know how things work


I am like you and like to get answers to ‘why’ where I can, knowing that often there is no logic.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning
> Well afternoon really, had a late start to the weekend.
> 5.9 here this morning on waking.
> *However totally puzzled. *
> Last night went swimming. So tested at teatime 5.6.  Had insulin and tablets and ate tea, a pork stew potatoes mixed veg apple and coffee about 45 carbs.
> tested before driving down to the pool 7.4
> Tested before swimming 6.7
> Swam 20 lengths of 25 m pool non stop (admittedly not that quickly as we were talking and enjoying the swim)
> Tested after exercise 5.5.  That all made sense.
> Drove home to test before bed.  5.8
> Nothing to eat for supper
> Ok didn’t set alarm so woke just before 9:00 instead of 07:45
> Then tested and 5.9
> *What’s happening to blood glucose?  Exercise or just one of those things?  Any ideas?*
> Not worrying but I’d like to try and understand this Type 1.


Can you tell us what about those results is puzzling you because they look brilliant to me!
I wonder if you are under the impression that your BG should be completely stable if you are not eating or doing exercise and that is really not the case. There are 42 known factors which affect BG levels (food and exercise and insulin being the main ones) but lots more that we have no control over, so it is constantly fluctuating.
You also may not be aware but BG meters are not terribly accurate. The decimal place is rather misleading because they have an allowed error margin of 15% and odd test strips (5% of them I think) can be out by more than that.

If your test the same drop of blood with 2 different test strips you will likely get different readings and if you test different fingers you will almost certainly get different results both because blood is not homogenous but also because the strips do not read that accurately, So 5.5 - 5.9 is really no variation at all and you should be extremely happy with that. Only going up to 7.4 after food is again an extremely good result..... so if there is anything I haven't covered with regard to those readings which concern you, then if you can let us know what it is and we will try to explain it for you.

Just want to say that your control is really amazing at the moment. You may be lucky and find that it stays that way for many years but it may also be that your pancreas is still helping out a bit and things may become much less stable at some point in the future. If you read some of our other posts in this thread many of us have difficulty "taming the beast" and double figures down to well below 3 can be very common occurrences, so minute changes in the decimal place are nothing at all to concern yourself about or even puzzle over.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora
Thanks for that explanation, I knew different meters, even of the same type give different readings as I’ve had to change meters as the one I’m supplied with only holds 450 results and DVLA want 3 months continuous readings stored on meters before even considering giving me back my Class 2 coach license. So when changing I test same drop of blood with both.
The problem I have, besides not being able to work with no license, is that getting that license back involves good control with no major swings. You are also not allowed to drive if it drops below 5.0 and testing must be done 45 mins later after eating. You also must test every 2 hours whilst driving. 
What confused me was that I expected the BG to drop during the swim, which it did but then it went up on the drive home and wait till bedtime, then with no food, only a black coffee with no sugar or anything it then climbed overnight or stayed the same with insulin still acting. I’m still using Humulin M3 and the Metformin tablets I had with the type 2 diagnosis.
my pancreas could still be trying to help,
The swimming may also have produced some adrenaline which would have released sugar into the blood. (Or even testosterone seeing female bodies in swim suits for the first time in 12 months.  Lol)
On my pancreas working, talking to friends since my diagnosis, I think it has been failing for years. I know that’s not supposed to happen but
1 I’ve had mood swings that co workers and supervisors could not understand. Many days I wold be normal then suddenly change. They said that they never knew what mood I’d be in from day to day mostly helpful then I’d have a couple of days when I’d be unhelpful and argumentative.
2. I’ve had a short temper which after being disciplined at work I’ve learnt to walk away and calm down.
3 I had lapses in concentration which seemed to fade in and out, told to me by the training officer at the dive club. They wondered why I’d not follow instructions totally during a dive then back to normal.
4. Ive been tired but put it down to changing shifts days to night, (almost like jet lag)
5. Extra urination but put that down to not having full access to toilets due to bus and coach driving.
6.   Over the last few years periodic bouts of erectile disfunction but said well I’m 60 plus.
7. Gained weight during the lockdowns but no real exercise plus eating more.  Like many of the population.
Has my pancreas and Type 1 been on the cusp at times failing then getting going for all this time before diagnosis.
I know I’ll never know the answer but it explains a lot plus I’m glad I was actually diagnosed as feeling better than I’ve done for years.


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael12421 said:


> I don't have a microphone at the bottom of my screen.


Neither do I Michael12421 !!


----------



## DuncanLord

@Michael12421 @Wirralass 

Re: No Microphone symbol

On my iPhone, when i begin typing a pop-up keyboard appears. At the bottom of this keyboard is a microphone symbol
To use the microphone on a "Windows computer" press the Windows logo key    and the 'H' key together.
This will bring up a microphone at the top of the page which will say, or should say, listening. 
If you then speak it will place these words into the box.
To search for more information on this Microsoft have called it the "Dictate Function".
The system, however, can be a little 'hit or miss'.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.4


----------



## HenryBennett

A very nice 5.5 at the later time of 06:50. Late to bed last night.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.4 for me today.

It’s a warm one already and we’re of to help our daughter and her boyfriend move some furniture into their new home....29c today, so just the weather for that ...I don’t think. A “pockets full of pastilles” day I think

As Caroline Aberne’s character used to say on The Fast Show...it’s going to be “Scorchio”. Have a lovely day whatever you’re all doing


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Its cold and overcast this morning. So a long way to go to get to the promised 'heat wave'. I don't yet see much effort from our weather here in Lytham either.

However, a bright, sunny 5.2 for me this morning. Up late too. Slept in a little. Perhaps I should try that more often.

My daughters daughter will be with us today. We had planned on going to the beach. That will only happen if the icebergs melt in time ! 

I'd better tidy up the house and make it safe for a toddler.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS, hopefully you will get your share of the warm weather.

4.9 for me today, so happy with that, going out for my run soon before it gets too hot.  My lovely son treated me to new trainers and some yoga stuff yesterday, so will just be a short one as first time out in them, then this afternoon is a 2hr yoga session.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Congratulations on your House Special @Gwynn!

6.8 for me, not bad considering I was running a little low in my range last night according to Dexcom, and needed a precautionary swig of lucozade at about 5am.

I suspect the warmer weather is meaning I‘ll have to wind my basals down a little more.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Photos of my new running shoes and yoga bits that my son treated me to yesterday, as well as driving me to the running shop and buying me a coffee while we sat people watching.  A lovely way to celebrate getting a promotion at work to treat his mum.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning 2.4


That’s a bit low even for you Michael. How are you feeling?


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning. 
Time for some Netflix before participating in family stuff.

Oh and I’m back at work this week all being well. Just doing two half days to ease myself back in very gently after almost 4 months off. 
Boss has been great and suggested that instead of the traditional “let him know if I’m not feeling up to it” approach switched it on its head. So now I’ll text him if I do feel able to work. No text, he won’t expect to see me. Zero pressure and vast amounts of compassion, understanding and empowerment by being positively minded.

I sent him a text on Friday… and yes he’s a good boss but he’s still a twat at times!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 today. Been up a while but got distracted by grandchildren and hubbies! I never got my bit of peace this morning unfortunately! Family BBQ later, hope the weather bucks its ideas up. Originally was going to be “ scorchio” not so much now. I don’t know why I’m surprised, I do live in the frozen north after all! I’m sure we’ll make the most of it.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Had an extra bonus at riding yesterday, the Red Arrows flew over half way through our lesson. I’m sure it was arranged specifically for us, but I think they did a detour via Windsor on their way back, for the Trooping of the Colour. It made us jump, but the horses didn’t turn a hair, they’re used to it, the valley seems to be a bit of a corridor for them.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  is being distracted by the grand kids not a good reason to not have peace and quiet though?

 Are you hosting the bbq and can we come? I can bring the good weather with me if you like!

Speaking of weather, here’s the forecast for my area and guess which days I was hoping to do more gardening for the folks as they’ve now got obelisks to go up and a bunch of more plants to go in.
I’ll give you a clue. It’s not today, tomorrow, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

No I'll effects from the second jab yesterday, at least so far. Only got watching the footy planned anyway.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK 
Thank you - I feel fine.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  is being distracted by the grand kids not a good reason to not have peace and quiet though?
> 
> Are you hosting the bbq and can we come? I can bring the good weather with me if you like!
> 
> Speaking of weather, here’s the forecast for my area and guess which days I was hoping to do more gardening for the folks as they’ve now got obelisks to go up and a bunch of more plants to go in.
> I’ll give you a clue. It’s not today, tomorrow, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday.
> View attachment 17401


I like about an hour’s peace before they flounce downstairs demanding full Englishes! 
You can definitely come to the BBQ( yes I’m hosting) if you bring some southern weather! Although looking at your forecast I might need the factor 30, this English rose skin doesn’t do 29 degrees! I’ll stick to our forecasted 19 and put a cardi on! PS you can still come but you’ll need your big coat!


----------



## rosalindb

5.2 for this morning


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All,
A 5.4 this morning, due possibly from doing 40 mins exercise at 10pm last night and dropping from 6.3 at 21:30 to 4.9 at 23:44. Thus had 2 crackers and a coffee giving 6.3 at 00:57. 
However the watch fitness rings are happy as movement, exercise and stand rings closed for two days on the trot. 
Weight is also coming down slowly but steadily. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I like about an hour’s peace before they flounce downstairs demanding full Englishes!
> You can definitely come to the BBQ( yes I’m hosting) if you bring some southern weather! Although looking at your forecast I might need the factor 30, this English rose skin doesn’t do 29 degrees! I’ll stick to our forecasted 19 and put a cardi on! PS you can still come but you’ll need your big coat!


My go to is factor 50!

And I’m on my way… see you later!


----------



## ColinUK

rosalindb said:


> 5.2 for this morning


Congrats on the house special!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to @Gwynn & @rosalindb


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me which very quickly dropped to 4.4 as i got out of bed and went downstairs. Unusual, i'm not usually affected by FOTF.
@ColinUK your boss sounds good. Its nice to see you posting.
@Gwynn and @rosalindb congrats on the HS.
@eggyg, enjoy the BBQ and the family being round. Its so nice to be able to do that again.
Its going to be hot, hot, hot today so i need to get the ironing done this morning while its a bit cooler. 
Have a good day whatever you are planning.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> I like about an hour’s peace before they flounce downstairs demanding full Englishes!
> You can definitely come to the BBQ( yes I’m hosting) if you bring some southern weather! Although looking at your forecast I might need the factor 30, this English rose skin doesn’t do 29 degrees! I’ll stick to our forecasted 19 and put a cardi on! PS you can still come but you’ll need your big coat!


We’re spending a week in Alnwick in a couple of weeks. From what you’ve said we should pack for the same weather as here in the north east of the island of Ireland. I can’t get my tongue around Alnwick. How do the locals pronounce it?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 for me today (@ 08:30) a more respectable than the last few 
well done on the HS @Gwynn,@rosalindb 
good to see @ColinUK back on here & has understanding boss 

Mrs G & I went for a walk yesterday evening, (even got my milk bottle legs out)
hay fever season is well and truly here

Have a great day everybody


----------



## DuncanLord

HenryBennett said:


> Alnwick. How do the locals pronounce it?


I think it’s 
An ick
If you check on Wikipedia it gives you the chance to listen to the pronunciation.


----------



## Michael12421

@rosalindb


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> I think it’s
> An ick
> If you check on Wikipedia it gives you the chance to listen to the pronunciation.


Thanks, and for the tip.

My tip in return: look both ways before you cross the street


----------



## Maca44

4.5 only just out of bed was out in garden all day from am run on treadmill then garden until 10pm so today i'm knackered, air con on in summer room and will be looking out of window watching new bird feeder now in a place that they wont poo all over the water feature.


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> We’re spending a week in Alnwick in a couple of weeks. From what you’ve said we should pack for the same weather as here in the north east of the island of Ireland. I can’t get my tongue around Alnwick. How do the locals pronounce it?


Can confirm that you lose the L and the W from Alnwick in the pronunciation so it sounds like Annick which would rhyme with panic.

7.2 for me this morning which again involved 2 corrections overnight despite basal increase last night. Need to give it a bit more tonight. 
Our visit to Beamish Museum went really well yesterday and both boys were very well behaved... total stars! Arthur particularly took it all in his stride considering it was his first visit. They both coped very well with all the children coming up and petting them every time we stopped anywhere although I was a bit stressed as people don't realize that blinkered horses can't see them approaching from behind, so touching them unannounced can be dangerous and of course they can accidentally stand on little feet/toes that are too close because they can't see, so making sure children approached from the front and stroked their noses rather than running a hand along their sides meant I needed eyes in the back of my head! Thought Arthur might be a bit anxious about the noise and vibration caused by driving on the cobbles but he barely registered it and thought he might try to jump over the tram lines as we crossed them but again he acted like he had worked there all his life. I even practiced my coach horn blowing as we entered and exited the various locations like the town centre and the pit village..... only hit a very occasional bum note 

@DuncanLord I wonder if perhaps you don't realize that your liver releases stored glucose day and night to keep your vital organs fueled in the absence of food. Part of the mixed insulin you inject is to cover that, but the liver doesn't release a fixed amount all the time. Some periods of the day it produces more and at other times a lot less. The insulin you inject is only ever a best fit and twice daily injections can be a very crude tool to try to achieve that balance. Clearly it is working well for you at the moment and the very minimal deviations you are concerned about are actually no deviation at all, I can assure you. I very much hope that this continues to be the case for you as I understand you are concerned about getting your license reinstated for your job but please don't worry about such trivial movement in your levels. The sort of erratic BG levels the DVLA are concerned about are going up to 15 and coming down to 3 in a matter of a couple of hours, not whether you vary by 0.8 over the course of an evening when you have not done anything much to change your levels.... that is well within the normal range and in fact none diabetic people may well vary considerably more than that. I would also not panic about getting the odd reading in the 4s. Again this is perfectly normal and non diabetic people can even drop below 4. The important thing as a diabetic is to be able to maintain your levels above 5 to drive.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> We’re spending a week in Alnwick in a couple of weeks. From what you’ve said we should pack for the same weather as here in the north east of the island of Ireland. I can’t get my tongue around Alnwick. How do the locals pronounce it?


I love Alnwick. An Ick. It’s a lovely little town. Alnwick Castle and the gardens are great. Lovely river side walk where you can see it if you don’t want to go in. The beaches on that coast line are fabulous. Bambrough Castle is a must as is Lindisfarne. Check the tide times, you don’t want to be stuck!
You’ll be spoilt for choice for things to do. Lucky you. But you’re correct, it’s the north and the North Sea, it’ll be bracing at times!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 8.6 @ 6.46 better than the over 13 last week!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> You’ll be spoilt for choice for things to do. Lucky you.


Thanks for all that Good Egg, I’m looking forward to it. We’re spending a few nights in Peebles too on our way south.


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> Thanks for all that Good Egg, I’m looking forward to it. We’re spending a few nights in Peebles too on our way south.


And... don't forget a trip to Cragside at Rothbury which is not far from Alnwick. That place is absolutely amazing. Unfortunately the rhododendrons will be past their best now (they are stunning when in full bloom) but the house and grounds are nevertheless beautiful and I believe the site of the first water driven electric turbine. Armstrong was a genius! Considering the age of the house, I found the bathroom was not dissimilar to a modern day spa. The guy had fantastic foresight. Will also strongly recommend Wallington Hall particularly if you are into gardens, as well as Beamish Open Air Museum and Durham Castle and Cathedral if you are interested in travelling into County Durham.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> And... don't forget a trip to Cragside at Rothbury which is not far from Alnwick. That place is absolutely amazing. Unfortunately the rhododendrons will be past their best now (they are stunning when in full bloom) but the house and grounds are nevertheless beautiful and I believe the site of the first water driven electric turbine. Armstrong was a genius! Considering the age of the house, I found the bathroom was not dissimilar to a modern day spa. The guy had fantastic foresight. Will also strongly recommend Wallington Hall particularly if you are into gardens, as well as Beamish Open Air Museum and Durham Castle and Cathedral if you are interested in travelling into County Durham.


Thanks too Barbara. We certainly love gardens. We’ve been to the Beamish and to Durham but all your other recommendations, along with Eggy’s, will go on my list. (We’ve also been to Lindisfarne.)

My wife has become totally OCD over her genealogy. She’s made all the bookings. Her family way back were part of the Plantation of Ulster and she comes from Viking and Border Reiver stock. I’m not sure where I might be dragged


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 6.9 for me. Booked our 3rd attempt at a holiday, this time for next year, wonder if we will make this one, first attempt was booked in 2018 as some of you will know - let’s wait and see!! Off to work. Have a good day all x


----------



## freesia

Morning. 4.9 for me. I need a JB before breakfast or i'll not be able to drive to work. Where has the weekend gone?!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.0


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A, not unexpected, 7.4 today. BBQs can do that to you! A good afternoon was had by all until rain drove us indoors. We’d stuffed our faces by this stage and finished our swing ball tournament ( I didn’t win, in fact I never hit the ball once!), so it wasn’t too bad. They’d all left by 6.30. Finally sat down at 8pm after being on the go since 7am!

I’d like to say I’m having a relaxing morning but I’m not, optician at 9am. Getting eye drops to look at my vitreous gel, basically large floaters, to make sure there isn’t any tears or detachment. Please keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me. 

Have a happy Monday everyone. It’s raining here. Which is good, but will still take my sunglasses, I’m an eight hour eye dilated person.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.2 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rosalindb

5,1 at 06.15


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Knackered but happy with garden.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this cool, very overcast morning.

4.9 for me this morning.

Had a great day yesterday with only one blip with my wife in the morning. Granddaughter came over. Went to the sea front. Wrecked my planned diet with an ice cream. Enjoyed it. Wrecked my diet with a completely messed up tea and supper. BG yesterday eveninf was 4.8. Weight this morning 57.8 Kg. So no harm done.


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 for me on this Monday morning.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A very shameful snd worrying 15.3 for me. My first prick test in weeks snd I wish I hadn’t looked. How on earth do I get that down? It’s going to stay sky high all day. 

This is the problem I was having a few weeks back when I was trying to get it down. I was waking with highs and just not able to get it down all day. No wonder I don’t feel great. I hate this.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. A 6.1 for me too.

A very hot day at daughters yesterday. Fortunately the traffic fairies were with us...we passed incredible queues of traffic heading to the coast and then we passed them again on our (their) way home. Some people must have had a very long day...I’m guessing the beaches and forest must have been packed.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 on my new shiny bright Libre 2, 4.8 on my old Libre sensor which I'm overlapping for its final 24hrs just to see how they compare. They’ve been consistently 1mml apart, except overnight when they’d got 2 apart. I wondered if my old one was slowly fading away, but it’s rallied again this morning. I’ve put the full results here.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-great-libre-libre-2-experiment.93939/


----------



## Si_M

Coming in at 5.3 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

A high 6.8 this morning, probably as I had toast for tea after my blissful 2.5hrs of yoga.

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

How has Monday come round so quick again.

Me modelling the new T-shirt and trainers my son bought me, only did just over 3 miles yesterday due to the heat.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Aw, @merrymunky I really feel for you.  Can you speak to someone at your surgery?

Love the leggings and t-shirt @Grannylorraine - must be nice having a personal shopper!


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.1 here.
> 
> Aw, @merrymunky I really feel for you.  Can you speak to someone at your surgery?


They’d probably just tell me off and to crack on. I honestly don’t even know what to put in my mouth today. Not for breakfast anyway. That’s the meal I find hardest to deal with since I don’t eat things like eggs, avocado or porridge. Hence trying the full fat Greek yoghurt with berries.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> A high 6.8 this morning, probably as I had toast for tea after my blissful 2.5hrs of yoga.
> 
> Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo
> 
> How has Monday come round so quick again.
> 
> Me modelling the new T-shirt and trainers my son bought me, only did just over 3 miles yesterday due to the heat.


Marathon here she come's


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.2 for me.

Telephone appointment with haematology this afternoon. No specific time given just PM.

Covid test tomorrow morning and isolation until colonoscopy Friday morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.1 Knackered but happy with garden.


We need pics!


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me this morning. Not too bad considering I went for a walk yesterday evening in a hope I’d tire myself out and sleep. 
Walked about 12 miles and got home at 2am. Showered and bed. 
Woke up at 4am and been wide awake since. 
Tidied up some balcony plants. Prepared cauliflower cheese tuna bake (it’s literally just a very cheesy cauliflower cheese with added tuna!) so I can whack it in the oven later. Duolingo lessons done. Tennis played (online!). I’ve even done ironing so now I’m off to do some garden maintenance at a friends place whilst they’re away.


----------



## Leadinglights

merrymunky said:


> They’d probably just tell me off and to crack on. I honestly don’t even know what to put in my mouth today. Not for breakfast anyway. That’s the meal I find hardest to deal with since I don’t eat things like eggs, avocado or porridge. Hence trying the full fat Greek yoghurt with berries.


How about mushrooms or tomatoes with grated cheese, you could add some seeds to your yoghurt.


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Monday All,
I know we don’t like Mondays, but the weekend is coming, just like Christmas and the snow. 
A 5.5 here for me this morning, obviously not helped by exercise last night, dropping to 5.0 before bed so had 2 crackers and coffee so it wouldn’t fall overnight. 
*Giving up on science being accurate measurements. *
Do exercise, Do eat health or do this do that. 
Weight up by a pound. Could be fluid. 
Meters that don’t read accurately or test strips different. 
my body that either puts insulin into system from  a duff pancreas that works in “stits and farts”. 
A liver that may release sugar if it wants. 
I’ll  take it as it comes and record results. 
*Applications accepted for a team of phd students to do life time work on a “Dunk”. 
This species is so much of an Individual that it will baffle science for years to come. *
However feel well, so stay safe everybody. 
Sorry about comedy ramblings.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> We need pics!


What of me being Knackered   

Yes I will as soon as I get time


----------



## merrymunky

Leadinglights said:


> How about mushrooms or tomatoes with grated cheese, you could add some seeds to your yoghurt.


I don’t eat mushrooms. As I say, I’m really fussy with foods. It’s not a case of just not liking some things much (like natural Greek yoghurt, I don’t really like it but I will eat it with berries snd is just ok) but things like mushroom and egg I really can’t stomach. I’d be sick trying to eat them. Doesn’t make things easy eh? 

I used to eat a packet of quorn chicken style slices for breakfast a lot of the time as it kept sugars down but it’s the least appetising breakfast ever!


----------



## SB2015

Good morning all.

6.4 this morning . Not bad as arm was a bit throbby in the night having decided to stop the oromorph.
Bearable after a day of doing too much yesterday. A lazier day today.

@merrymunky i can’t remember whether you were on insulin before. Would it be worth asking about that to help get levels down especially as you are feeling so rough. That might help you feel better as the levels come down and so find it easer to manage. I suspect a nurse faced with someone wanting to sort this will work with you rather than moan about what has passed.


----------



## SB2015

How did the eye appointment go @eggyg ?


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 for me this morning which is again disappointing considering that I upped my basal again last night and took another correction for a 10 at bedtime, but at least no corrections needed through the night and I slept well.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on another House Special Dez.

@merrymunky Well done on psyching yourself up to doing a test. I think at that level you probably need to be asking for help through medication, to at least give you a start. I know you are frightened that the nurse will be judgmental, but if he/she is, then that reflects more on his/her poor ability to support people and they should be ashamed not you. In the mean time drink plenty of water to flush that glucose out and good to read that you have hunted your gym gear out ready to hit the road with Eris for some fresh air and exercise. Go girl!


----------



## merrymunky

SB2015 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 6.4 this morning . Not bad as arm was a bit throbby in the night having decided to stop the oromorph.
> Bearable after a day of doing too much yesterday. A lazier day today.
> 
> @merrymunky i can’t remember whether you were on insulin before. Would it be worth asking about that to help get levels down especially as you are feeling so rough. That might help you feel better as the levels come down and so find it easer to manage. I suspect a nurse faced with someone wanting to sort this will work with you rather than moan about what has passed.


I was on insulin through pregnancy then was instructed to stop it straight after. I’m just back on the usual metformin at the moment.  I wish I’d kept my stash as I had loads but it was taking up so much room in the fridge we discarded it. I could have just used it to get a head start but never mind.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> Marathon here she come's View attachment 17412


I was at 1/2 marathon distance before lockdown last year, I would love to run the London Marathon, but a friend of mine who took a charity place said raising the sponsorship money was much harder work than the marathon training itself.  I struggled to get the amount needed for the 1/2 marathon, which got cancelled last year and this year, luckily they are allowing us to carry over our fundraising to next year, assuming the run will actually go ahead.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bloden said:


> Love the leggings and t-shirt @Grannylorraine - must be nice having a personal shopper!



Thank you, I love baking including cakes, but these are the nearest I can get to cupcakes these days.  

My personal shopper that was also my personal taxi and waiter for the day.  Has a lovely afternoon out with him, he probably can't say the same lol.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Happy Monday All,
> I know we don’t like Mondays, but the weekend is coming, just like Christmas and the snow.
> A 5.5 here for me this morning, obviously not helped by exercise last night, dropping to 5.0 before bed so had 2 crackers and coffee so it wouldn’t fall overnight.
> *Giving up on science being accurate measurements. *
> Do exercise, Do eat health or do this do that.
> Weight up by a pound. Could be fluid.
> Meters that don’t read accurately or test strips different.
> my body that either puts insulin into system from  a duff pancreas that works in “stits and farts”.
> A liver that may release sugar if it wants.
> I’ll  take it as it comes and record results.
> *Applications accepted for a team of phd students to do life time work on a “Dunk”.
> This species is so much of an Individual that it will baffle science for years to come. *
> However feel well, so stay safe everybody.
> Sorry about comedy ramblings.


There’s no rhyme nor reason for what goes on with diabetes. I’m a type 3c and my little teeny tiny bit of pancreas “stits and farts” too. ( we always say it that way, much funnier). I tell everyone I’m an enigma!


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine 
I meant to say (and then forgot) how much I love your new outfit. Personally I would have gone for some bright shoes too but comfort and fit are more important than colour when it comes to footwear.
How lovely that your son showed his appreciation of you like that. Must make you feel very proud and a little spoiled... and why not!
Much as I have never been much of a runner and training for a half marathon would be a massive effort for me, I am with you that the fund raising would be what would make it nigh on impossible. I find it incredibly difficult asking people for sponsorship.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> How did the eye appointment go @eggyg ?


Just back,  luckily no tear or detachment. Thank blooming goodness! Sitting in the house with my ( brand new) sunglasses on and the curtains closed! From rain first thing to bright sunshine! My eyes can’t cope! It’s such a relief, just need my ears sorted now. How is your recovery going? X


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine
> I meant to say (and then forgot) how much I love your new outfit. Personally I would have gone for some bright shoes too but comfort and fit are more important than colour when it comes to footwear.
> How lovely that your son showed his appreciation of you like that. Must make you feel very proud and a little spoiled... and why not!
> Much as I have never been much of a runner and training for a half marathon would be a massive effort for me, I am with you that the fund raising would be what would make it nigh on impossible. I find it incredibly difficult asking people for sponsorship.


Thank you, my previous running shoes were bright pink, the only ones they had in stock were either black or grey this time, but as you say the fit and correct shoe is the most important thing not the colour, I did buy a pink water bottle just to add back some pink into my runs now my trainers are black.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 9.0 @ 11.28 on a very breezy day.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Just back,  luckily no tear or detachment. Thank blooming goodness! Sitting in the house with my ( brand new) sunglasses on and the curtains closed! From rain first thing to bright sunshine! My eyes can’t cope! It’s such a relief, just need my ears sorted now. How is your recovery going? X


That is good news. What a relief.

the pain is easing in my thumb, but the rest of the hand that I can is still very swollen and getting extremely colourful. Stopped the oromorph now, so feel a bit more human and  less drowsy. If it is successful as last time it will be worth it. Early days and at least two weeks in this plaster. Another 8 weeks in a rigid splint but can then remove it with help to wash the arm, which will be a delight.


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> I was on insulin through pregnancy then was instructed to stop it straight after. I’m just back on the usual metformin at the moment.  I wish I’d kept my stash as I had loads but it was taking up so much room in the fridge we discarded it. I could have just used it to get a head start but never mind.


Would they let you go back on insulin.


----------



## merrymunky

SB2015 said:


> Would they let you go back on insulin.


I’m not sure to be honest.
I’ve just tested and even now after another good day before tea I’m 10.1


----------



## rebrascora

merrymunky said:


> I’m not sure to be honest.
> I’ve just tested and even now after another good day before tea I’m 10.1



Well that is a lot better than this morning's reading and most people are less insulin resistant in the evening so fingers crossed your reading tomorrow morning after 2 good days of sensible eating will show an improvement. We all know it doesn't come tumbling down from those high readings in a day. Keep doing what you are doing and I am sure you will be getting single figures by the end of the week. Slow and steady is the best way to reduce those levels.


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> Well that is a lot better than this morning's reading and most people are less insulin resistant in the evening so fingers crossed your reading tomorrow morning after 2 good days of sensible eating will show an improvement. We all know it doesn't come tumbling down from those high readings in a day. Keep doing what you are doing and I am sure you will be getting single figures by the end of the week. Slow and steady is the best way to reduce those levels.


 I just had a cheese salad for tea so hoping it won’t spike much higher


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> They’d probably just tell me off and to crack on.


They sound bloody useless! I hope you enjoyed the Greek yogurt n berries - I have mixed seeds, walnuts n crunchy almond butter with mine, yum.  

Glad to hear the recovery’s going well @SB2015.


----------



## Bexlee

6.4 this morning. Had a scheduled trip to the eye clinic today took best part of 3 hours waiting etc. Day off work and just 3 and 1/2 days of year 11 to go. Sort be sad to see them go but they’re ready bless them. Hope all had a good day.


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> They sound bloody useless! I hope you enjoyed the Greek yogurt n berries - I have mixed seeds, walnuts n crunchy almond butter with mine, yum.
> 
> Glad to hear the recovery’s going well @SB2015.


I do quite like it. It takes away from the flavour of the natural yoghurt that I’m not keen on. I’ll have to get some seeds and nuts in again to try.
I was 11.7 after the salad so a normal rise at least. Thing is I want to pick at something as it’s just not worth it bit I’m annoyed I can’t!


----------



## DuncanLord

This afternoon I made one of those Fruity chocolate tray bake from the diabetic UK website. 
Recipe says make 12 portions each of 10 carbs each so sounded good to get away from pieces of fruit as a pudding desert after meal. 
It turned out okay, so had one after my beef stew mash potatoes and mixed veg at teatime. 5 carbs for stew 30 for potatoes and 1 for black coffee. 10 for 1 portion of the fruit bake. 
So:
17:42.    BG 5.7
17:45.     Insulin 1 unit (Humulin M3) an 2 Metformin tablets
18:40.     Tea. ( as above )
20.39.     BG.   8.3.    Bit higher than last few days
20:50.     Days Exercise ( as weather cooled a bit)
                    3.64km walk in 42 mins 08 secs
                     Av pace. 11”33’ /km.  
                     29 m elevation gain
     No not ready for marathons yet!
23:10.      BG 5.8.    About right for bed

let’s see what it is in morning.
Verdict on tray bake.  Two very little mouthfuls of total taste, but to be honest I could have eaten half the bake in one sitting.  BG levels through the roof one would think!  Yes will probably finish it over next few days.  Make it again , probably not.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.6

I am happy with that because yesterday was absolutely dreadful - hypo after hypo all day long.
I tested all day Iong  and ran out of strips so had to go to the pharmacy at 17.30 for more and had a hypo in the pharmacy. The pharmacist wanted to call an ambulance, sat me down and offered me sugar. I ate or drank so many carbs I became bloated, I drank a whole litre of peach juice at 16.00 which raised me to 14 but the 500 metre walk to the pharmacy was sufficient for me to hypo whilst there. He offered to drive me home but I ate the last of my JB's and  stayed there for 30 minutes before walking home. I was back down to 2.1 so, bloated or not, I made dinner and did not bolus. I am going to reduce my basal this morning from 14 to 12 and hope for the best.  I must telephone my sister this morning and ask he to send me more JB's.  I have to get on top of this situation because in 2 days time I have to drive to get my second Covid jab.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this very overcast, cool morning.

I am aching a lot from fighting a huge Budlia bush on Sunday. I won I think. Not sure if I will go for a walk (any excuse).

5.3 for me this morning.

My wife was up twice last night. I think she was hearing things again. She wouldn't say when she wandered back to bed. Today may be a bit rough. I had better prepare myself. So sad. So sad.


----------



## SueEK

7 this morning.  Couldn’t sleep last night, was so hot and then when the breeze started all I could hear was the blinds knocking together, very annoying. Busy at work so need to keep my wits about me . Lots of patients wanting their referrals expedited, I understand why, but virtually nothing we can do, we are all in the same boat!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.9 this morning. The sun is shining. Have a good one boys & girls.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. 
Emotional evening last night with the survivors therapy group Zoom session yesterday and I am back at work this afternoon so there’s nervous anticipation about that in the mix as well. 
Hopefully I’ll get the results of the repeat kidney function tests today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 for me.

@Michael, i hope you are ok today. Take care.

Enjoy your day everybody.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all.

10.8 for me this morning. Significantly better than yesterday but still dreadful.


----------



## mage 1

Well done


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Libre 2 alarm went off at 4am, so I had a jelly baby, but the trace shows me pootling along on a more or less straight line, then I just caught a 4 5, which I’ve got the alarm set at to ward off daytime gardening hypos. After the JB, the trace does an upwards lurch to the 7s, then continues in a straight line.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4 on the dot for me whoops. Better not forget the oatcake tonight .

Off to have a Covid test this morning. Hospital is virtually next door but still got to drive to remain isolated after the test.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning all,
A 5.5 for me today. 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.1 here.

Poor you @Michael12421 - sounds like a rough day. I hope your BG behaves today. Is it very hot at the mo in Andalucía? Maybe lowering your basal would help. Don’t forget that any jelly sweet with more than 80g carb per 100g’ll do the same job as a JB. Take care.

Off to actual knitting today! Can’t wait to see my old neighbour Laura who introduced me to the group. She’s got all sorts of medical issues and is in her mid-80s, but is extremely sociable, so good for her for venturing out. 

@merrymunky looking much better this morning. For me, it’s all about changing habits - try not to focus on what you feel you’re missing. Distract yourself - read a book, take up knitting, go for a walk, have a bath, start a diary...


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden 
Thank you - still having problems as my initial reading plummeted soon after I had posted.  My second jab is important and I need to get there so I am not taking any Toujeo this morning and will monitor the situation every hour.


----------



## Si_M

Good morning, high this morning at 9.3 nothing changed other than a root canal yesterday so maybe that has an affect who knows?

This is more of a general question, do others feel really low sometimes just to take a reading and it's perfectly normal?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, bright here in Sale, nice. Just want to be in the garden. 7.8 @ 7.14


----------



## Lanny

7:41 BS 7.2

I’ve been AWOL for a few days & I was distracted by watching a whole pile of astronomy type programs presented by Brian Cox. I was passionate about astronomy in my teens & up to my 30’s especially about theories etc. I was not so much about observation which is not so typical in the world of amateur astronomy as that is almost all about observation. I used to spend loads of time in the library reading up on the latest theories & when I lived in Belfast, in my 20’s, I attended lectures at Queens University held by the IAA, Irish Astronomical Association, of which I was Vice President for a year. I used to be very active in the IAA writing articles in the IAA’s newsletter/magazine & even held a my own lecture once at Queens which was a bit of a disaster because I was SO nervous that I rushed through my prepared material at breakneck speed in half the time I was allotted & mixed up Jupiter & Saturn!  NO!  I could write articles on complex astrophysics puting them in laymen terms, rather like Brian Cox himself, but, NOT speak in public & that was the only lecture I gave! The members were very kind about it but, really it WAS a disaster!  But, I’ve kind of lost touch a bit the last decade having moved back to my hometown which seems so far away from Belfast & Armagh where the main hub of astronomy in NI centres around. So, the last decade of space exportations have rather passed me by with little notice. In watching old Brian Cox programs I realise how much I’ve missed & my passion for astronomy has been re ignited! Two MASSIVE things have left me astounded, & still think about them:- 1. at the very end of The Cassini mission to Saturn, it was there for 13 years & it was around the start of that mission that I lost touch & interest in astronomy gradually while working full time in our family restaurant, Liquid water was discovered on one of its moons, Enceladus, that may harbour microbial life around hydrothermal vents similar to how life started here on Earth & 2. When the New Horizons mission, TOTALLY & COMPLETELY passed me by unnoticed THAT one, took one last look at Pluto as it left it was discovered that it has an atmosphere!

So, I’ve been very distracted by a flurry of more reading, online, catching up on about a decade’s worth of things I missed in the world of astronomy! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I may be distracted for a while & not post as regularly but, I’ll try & remember to post now & then!


----------



## merrymunky

Lanny said:


> 7:41 BS 7.2
> 
> I’ve been AWOL for a few days & I was distracted by watching a whole pile of astronomy type programs presented by Brian Cox. I was passionate about astronomy in my teens & up to my 30’s especially about theories etc. I was not so much about observation which is not so typical in the world of amateur astronomy as that is almost all about observation. I used to spend loads of time in the library reading up on the latest theories & when I lived in Belfast, in my 20’s, I attended lectures at Queens University held by the IAA, Irish Astronomical Association, of which I was Vice President for a year. I used to be very active in the IAA writing articles in the IAA’s newsletter/magazine & even held a my own lecture once at Queens which was a bit of a disaster because I was SO nervous that I rushed through my prepared material at breakneck speed in half the time I was allotted & mixed up Jupiter & Saturn!  NO!  I could write articles on complex astrophysics puting them in laymen terms, rather like Brian Cox himself, but, NOT speak in public & that was the only lecture I gave! The members were very kind about it but, really it WAS a disaster!  But, I’ve kind of lost touch a bit the last decade having moved back to my hometown which seems so far away from Belfast & Armagh where the main hub of astronomy in NI centres around. So, the last decade of space exportations have rather passed me by with little notice. In watching old Brian Cox programs I realise how much I’ve missed & my passion for astronomy has been re ignited! Two MASSIVE things have left me astounded, & still think about them:- 1. at the very end of The Cassini mission to Saturn, it was there for 13 years & it was around the start of that mission that I lost touch & interest in astronomy gradually while working full time in our family restaurant, Liquid water was discovered on one of its moons, Enceladus, that may harbour microbial life around hydrothermal vents similar to how life started here on Earth & 2. When the New Horizons mission, TOTALLY & COMPLETELY passed me by unnoticed THAT one, took one last look at Pluto as it left it was discovered that it has an atmosphere!
> 
> So, I’ve been very distracted by a flurry of more reading, online, catching up on about a decade’s worth of things I missed in the world of astronomy!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I may be distracted for a while & not post as regularly but, I’ll try & remember to post now & then!


Eris got her name because of Brian Cox!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks from sunny Cumbria. 5.7 for me.

After a few busy days I’m having a pootling day. A little bit of this and a little bit of that, will try and fit a walk in too.

@Michael12421 please take care today. Test, test, test. You definitely don’t want a repeat of yesterday and you need to get your jab.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Leadinglights

merrymunky said:


> Eris got her name because of Brian Cox!


He is very good at what he does but I find his mouth very distracting as he doesn't seem to move his top lip when he talks.
The problem in most places in the UK for observing anything in the sky at night is the light pollution.
Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Lanny

Leadinglights said:


> He is very good at what he does but I find his mouth very distracting as he doesn't seem to move his top lip when he talks.
> The problem in most places in the UK for observing anything in the sky at night is the light pollution.
> Hope you have a better day today.


I had my days, nights of course, of looking through my small telescope while bundled up in the cold winter, the best viewing just after a snow storm, in my teens & 20’s, & haven’t done that in a good 20 years as I’m not THAT willing to be uncomfortable anymore!  No! I’m more like Hercule Poirot: sitting in a chair contemplating on the latest theories with my little grey cells; was nicknamed “Scary Spice” by the IAA members!


----------



## Maca44

4.5 this morning.
@merrymunky but better   lets be positive.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Just caught up after a long weekend off line. Had a fantastic relaxing time. BBQ on Saturday in the sunshine and then Greek Roast Lamb in the garden on Sunday. I got my son's pool up and filled yesterday and I've just sorted the pump. heater and chemicals so might have to have a dip later.

5.6 at 04:53 Sunday, 5.6 at 05:09 yesterday and 5.1 at 05:52 this morning which I'm happy with.


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning and a pretty straight line overnight which doesn't happen very often, so really happy with that. Looks like my basal dose is right for the moment with 20 in the morning and 6 units at bedtime. I was down to 16 and 3 last week but had to increase them again. 
Probably won't be about tomorrow morning as we are taking Zak to compete in the Royal Highland Show in Edinburgh. 3 hours there and 3 back plus the time we spend at the show, so it will be a long day and I have beasties here to sort before we go and when we get back. Much as Zak is a star, I am not expecting that we will do well because we don't have the money to spend to compete at that level and "Zak" doesn't have the "right breeding"... he was born of unknown and mixed parentage on a tether in an industrial estate, so he is the horse equivalent of a mongrel dog, but all the better for it in my opinion and he is multitalented as he can drive and hunt and show jump. If we don't come last, then that will be an achievement I think. I'm really not very keen on showing, but need to support Ian with this. Hope he doesn't come away too disappointed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.8 this morning, a very disappointing run last night, but considering my car was still saying 28 degrees I am proud of myself for getting out there.

@Michael12421 - hope you have a better day today, take things easy and look after yourself.

@ColinUK - Hope work is easy on you today, re the therapy zoom call, I had to attend group therapy session (although for a different kind of abuse to yours), but I always found them very emotional and draining, and to be honest initially I tried to hold back my emotions and was determined I wasn't going to cry in front of other people, but once I learned that it was a safe place to show my emotions I did find it a useful thing to do.  Take care.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora 
Good luck at he Royal Highland Show. There are far more important aspects than 'breeding' both in animals of all kinds and in humans. So many 'well bred' humans show a distinct lack of respect, compassion and understanding of the so-called lesser orders that it does, in my opinion, call into question the extent of their breeding.


----------



## merrymunky

Leadinglights said:


> He is very good at what he does but I find his mouth very distracting as he doesn't seem to move his top lip when he talks.
> The problem in most places in the UK for observing anything in the sky at night is the light pollution.
> Hope you have a better day today.


Haha I know what you mean but I think he’s quite nice to look at all the same. I am genuinely interested in what he has to say though. Always had a fascination with all things space etc myself.


----------



## merrymunky

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 this morning.
> @merrymunky but better   lets be positive.


 True!


----------



## ColinUK

Just off the phone with the clinic and kidney function results are fine. >90 
So retest in 3m as per normal and out this down to the courier mucking up the delivery to the lab. 
A relief nevertheless!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone from smiley Filey   

My last post was last Friday so here's the last few days

Today 15/6/2021
7:24am - 11.8 finger prick - 3 unit humalog advised correction and 21 units of tresiba 
- feeling annoyed about this morning waking bgl 
22:40pm - 4.0 finger prick - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol so decided to have 1 small bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs - MySugr bolus advice was for no bolus for this bgl and carb amount

Monday 14/6/2021
7:13am - 4.4 finger prick - waking - 21 units tresiba
22:26pm - 7.6 finger prick - bedtime - had a couple of snacks between teatime and now which was continental meats, 1x breadstick

Sunday 13/6/2021
07:07am - 6.9 finger prick - waking - 21 units tresiba
00:49am - 4.4 finger prick - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol but chose not to have any supper

Saturday 12/6/2021
7:01am - 5.2 finger prick - waking - 21 units tresiba
00:53am - 5.5 finger prick - 15 minute hypo check
23:36pm - 3.1 finger prick - bedtime - ate out but obviously all went wrong


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Just off the phone with the clinic and kidney function results are fine. >90
> So retest in 3m as per normal and out this down to the courier mucking up the delivery to the lab.
> A relief nevertheless


That is good news @ColinUK


----------



## DuncanLord

Just had an email from work, National Express Ltd, or should I say one of the support workers at the depot.
I’m currently off sick, as can’t do driving job, due to DVLA and my class 2 license.
Before all this started in March, NX decided to put all drivers through a medical every two and a half years rather than the DVLA 5 years or longer for drivers under 45 years of age. A good idea.
This was being arranged for me but the diagnosis has held things up somewhat.
When I saw the Driver Managers about a month ago one said they doubted if I’d get the license back.
Yesterday I spoke to the depot about that medical and the Operation Manager has said,”Leave it until my consultant, from the diabetes team, has the medical information to re-apply to DVLA.”
Are they betting that I won’t get it back, or hoping that I don’t due to difficulties with ‘ disability at work’?
Makes me even more determined to prove them wrong! It’s also annoyed me, the way they are trying to write me off!


----------



## mage 1

ColinUK said:


> Just off the phone with the clinic and kidney function results are fine. >90
> So retest in 3m as per normal and out this down to the courier mucking up the delivery to the lab.
> A relief nevertheless!


Good news


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning 2.4


WWhhhaaatttt?! That's low Michael! How are you feeling?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I've been saying this since I woke to a 6.5 at 8am. My numbers are gradually coming down after scoffing all the wrong stuff for a week or so!!! I seem to have developed a sweet tooth during lockdown but attempting to get back on the wagon ~ watch this space! 
Hope everyone is ok.
WL


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - thought I would pop in and say hello and say I was 5.2 tnis morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - thought I would pop in and say hello and say I was 5.2 tnis morning


Congratulations on your HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nice to see you posting on here again @Hazel and congratulations on your HS

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Hazel


----------



## rebrascora

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - thought I would pop in and say hello and say I was 5.2 tnis morning


Ha! That made me laugh after my comment on your Birthday post earlier! Can't believe you actually got an "Hazel Special" this very morning! Many congratulations and good to see you back! Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Haha I know what you mean but I think he’s quite nice to look at all the same. I am genuinely interested in what he has to say though. Always had a fascination with all things space etc myself.


I’m glad you two found the programmes interesting.   I sat there listening to him droning on for about 15 minutes, all the while wondering if anyone could possibly be interested in what he was saying LOL. We’re all different!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! First of the day! Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Gwynn

I was right, yesterday turned out to be another day from hell. My wife this time accusing me of running up gambling debts and losing the house and the old favourite, intruders getting into the house to cause her harm. She was well 'gone', very frightened and angry. Of course, as always, her accusations were completely false. But the gambling thing is a new one. Odd because I don't, nor have I ever, gambled, and the 'lost' house, er, were still living here!! Her illness is horrible and she cannot stop herself from thinking the worst of everyone and everything when her illness takes over. There is no help either. She would have to become a danger to herself or others before any help would be forthcoming.

I am very 'down' this morning. Not sure what today will hold. I will go and sit on the beach.

Oh, and a 4.8 BG this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  it seems wrong somehow to “like” your post but wanted to show you that you’re not alone. 
I hope today is a better today, even slightly better, than yesterday.


----------



## merrymunky

11.8 today. Bah


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> I was right, yesterday turned out to be another day from hell. My wife this time accusing me of running up gambling debts and losing the house and the old favourite, intruders getting into the house to cause her harm. She was well 'gone', very frightened and angry. Of course, as always, her accusations were completely false. But the gambling thing is a new one. Odd because I don't, nor have I ever, gambled, and the 'lost' house, er, were still living here!! Her illness is horrible and she cannot stop herself from thinking the worst of everyone and everything when her illness takes over. There is no help either. She would have to become a danger to herself or others before any help would be forthcoming.
> 
> I am very 'down' this morning. Not sure what today will hold. I will go and sit on the beach.
> 
> Oh, and a 4.8 BG this morning.


So sorry to hear this  I hope things are better for you both today {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SueEK

Another 7 on the nose today. Was 28 years ago yesterday that my mum died, only 54 and can’t believe I am now 6 years older than her, but she will always be young to me. Another anniversary for me on Friday as it will be 14 years that my dad died. It’s a thought provoking week.
@Gwynn my heart goes out to you x
@merrymunky keep at it, you will get there x
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

5.5 for me, which is perfect. Overcast and a bit wet. Ferry from Belfast to Cairnryan and then two hours to Peebles for our first few nights.


----------



## HenryBennett

@Gwynn I can only echo what others have said. Hopefully today is better.
@Michael12421 much better.


----------



## Lanny

06:02 BS 7.1 about the same as yesterday! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Been swatting up on Hawking Radiation & the very slow but, eventual evaporation of Black Holes! It seems that the late Stephen Hawking over simplified his theory when he wrote about it, for us mere simple normal folk, in his book that made his name, “A Brief History of Time”, which I bought & read AGES ago at the time!  Another thing that I missed was that picture of a Black Hole released in 2019 in M87 & the same technique used to get the picture is already under way to see the Black Hole, Sagittarius A, at the centre of our own Milky Way Galaxy that was estimated to take 4 years so, it’ll be a bit of a wait yet!


----------



## Hazel

Morning campers - 5.3 today


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve just read an article in The Times about an artificial pancreas. As always though, notwithstanding the headline, it’s some years away.


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny, what about the article in the papers recently that “Black holes may not be black and may not be holes”? Where does that fit in?


----------



## HenryBennett

Black Holes May Not Be Black. Or Even Holes.
					

Their true nature could finally explain the origins of dark matter and fast radio bursts.




					www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## ColinUK

7.8 today.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Wednesday 
5.8 this morning

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Grannylorraine

A high 6.3 for me today, did have sweet potato in the pie I made yesterday, plus of course a little bit of filo pastry on the top, (the one sort of pastry I don't make myself because life is too short).

Just about to do my morning yoga practice, and have hill run tonight, 

@Gwynn - I hope you have a better day today, 

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.9 this morning and another night in target. Have i finally sorted it? Oh i hope so!

@Michael12421 thats a better reading today.
@Gwynn i hope you have a better day today. It must be so hard. Take care.

Have a good day everyone, before the thunderstorms come.


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this quite overcast day. Yesterday turned out to be really hot ( hot for us northerners anyways) so instead of going for a walk, we lounged, on the loungers. It was lovely. Don’t think the loungers will be lounged on today! 

No craic today. Just a mundane Wednesday here. I’m OK with mundane though sometimes.

@Gwynn I haven’t “liked” your post either but hope for a better day for you both.
@Hazel nice to see you back and congratulations on yesterday’s HS
@HenryBennett have a fab holiday, firstly in the Borders then the beautiful Northumberland coast.
@SueEK it’s the anniversary of my mum’s passing next Tuesday, 31 years, she was only 52. I was only thinking yesterday how I was now 9 years older than she ever was and about all the things that have happened in that time. Far too young. 

Well, on that cheery note. Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me sunny but rain on way methinks.

@SueEK My mum passed in her mid 50's after years of struggling trying to bring up 4 kids on her own so it's a sad time of year for me, you think your ok then the pain and love is always just near the surface. I just wish she could have met my wife and kids but glad she gave me her love, morals and kindness which have been passed to my children.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  

What a beautiful day yesterday...hopefully, today’s cloudy ugly duckling will blossom into a sunny swan. The wood for the lean-to / arbour / bus stop - I don’t know what to call it, _patio covered area_ is a bit of a mouthful  - is being delivered today. Roll on the garden NOT being a building site!

(((Hugs))) to everyone struggling today, especially you and your wife @Gwynn.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.1 for me today, on waking at 07:30. Lower than expected as at 23:00 it was 5.9.  
but Heigh ho with inaccurate meters different test strips and even blood being not properly mixed what’s it matter!
Looks good, so let the scientists worry. 
@Michael12421  That result looks better than passed days. 
have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## rosalindb

5.3 this morning at 7.10am


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Must remember not to pop out for the paper as I'm isolating until Friday. Nevermind always plenty to do at home.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Ooops. 10.9 now. I have been up a couple of hours now so it is a bit of DP, but also pump bleeped for a hypo in night which I treated without testing as I didn’t want to wake OH for help. Any ideas one one handed testing? Now looking at the graph it is weird and takes a sudden nose dive to hypo land. 

I hope you have a better day today @Gwynn 
welcome back @Hazel and with a HS.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone have a happy hump day   

6:58am - 5.8 finger prick - waking - 21 units of tresiba - bit earlier than usual so hope it's ok to take my tresiba a bit earlier - does anyone know?
22:56pm - 4.8 finger prick - bedtime - BGL below 8mmol so decided to eat something which was 1 tesco digestive biscuit and one or 2 pieces of tesco extra mature cheddar cheese - 9g of carbs - MySugr Bolus Advisor advised no insulin needed
19:21pm - 7.6 finger prick - teatime
In between teatime and bedtime had a virtually carb free snack of 2 slices of tesco mediterranean meat,  2 or 3 slices of smoked german cheese, rest of tinned red salmon and a bit of mayonnaise


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.2 for me at 06:12 this morning. It has been a while since I had an HS   

Very cloudy/foggy first thing but it has now burnt off to a lovely sunny day with blue skies I think we had better make the most of it before the thunderstorms arrive this evening.

Have a good day everyone, especially you @Gwynn I can't imagine how hard things must be for you at the moment


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Grannylorraine

congratulations @adrian1der on your HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @adrian1der on that House Special.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der congrats on your HS and @Hazel sorry I missed yours yesterday, you’ve come back in fine form lol x
@eggy and @Maca44 thanks for your wishes. Fortunately my mum got to see her children married and all the grandchildren, though one of them was born only 2 weeks before she passed. I can now look back just with love and remember all the good times and I see a lot of her personality in my own daughter. They were all too young but we must be happy for the years we did have them, some pass a lot younger.
@Michael12421 good to see a better reading this morning. Hope your jab went ok and you are feeling ok today.


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK 
Actually my second jab is tomorrow but I simply cannot drive as I am too unwell, a danger to myself and others.
Luckily a friend who knows that I have been unwell for several days has offered to pick me up, take me to Baeza and bring me back afterwards. I feel so strange at the moment, just like a hypo but it is not, Yesterday afternoon I took Missy for a walk, got home feeling unsteady and generally washed out. Reading was 8.7 so I decided to have a nap at 4pm.  Woke up at 7am this morning!


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.3 for me, boiling and puce.

Been proper crabby lately due to feeling poorly but much better now. I don't think there was any need for Mum's "The Kraken awakes!" when I went into the bedroom, the cheeky mare.


----------



## Bloden

When I switched to Tresiba, I was told that Tresiba was more flexible than Lantus as far as jab timing was concerned @mum2westiesGill and I could take it earlier / later than usual without any problems.


----------



## merrymunky

I ended up calling in sick today. I got up, had my shower, dried my hair and then just sat there staring at my makeup and all the energy had just gone. I’ve been feeling off for weeks now with the high levels etc. Just felt like a lead weight, headachey, upset tummy and decided nah! Not today.  I feel bad but I had a good lie in while Mr merrymunky looks after the baby!


----------



## freesia

Phew!! Its been a hot one today!

@SueEK, @eggyg and @Maca44, June seems to be not a great month for us. My dad died 37 years ago on Friday, before i met my hubby. I wish he could have met him, and my girls. He was only 49 when he died. I'm now 8 years older than he got to. Commiserations to you all, lets try and remember the good times.

@mum2westiesGill, there is leeway with Tresiba as its a longer lasting insulin.

@merrymunky, sometimes you just need a day. I hope you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was a 6.6 for me this morning at 5.03am which I was pretty happy with but it rather went down hill from there. Got all my animals done, showered and changed and horse loaded up and on the road to Edinburgh just before 8am and broke down on the A68 about 15 miles from home with horse, trailer and carriage on the back. Managed to get a farmer friend to come and recover us and the trailer and horse with his pick up and then been back and forwards with my car trying to fix it and eventually Ian effected a roadside replacement and just got home. I am absolutely shattered and I have done nothing all day!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Well it was a 6.6 for me this morning at 5.03am which I was pretty happy with but it rather went down hill from there. Got all my animals done, showered and changed and horse loaded up and on the road to Edinburgh just before 8am and broke down on the A68 about 15 miles from home with horse, trailer and carriage on the back. Managed to get a farmer friend to come and recover us and the trailer and horse with his pick up and then been back and forwards with my car trying to fix it and eventually Ian effected a roadside replacement and just got home. I am absolutely shattered and I have done nothing all day!


What a day for you!! I think you need to sit down, have a rest and a drink and put your feet up for a bit!


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora wow what a day. Glad you are all home safe and well xx


----------



## Bexlee

6.4 this morning. Very hot day in my greenhouse classroom but the kids were good. Some slightly odd ones insisted on wearing shirt, jumper and blazer as it wasn’t that hot? It was 34 degrees in the shady bit of the room which admittedly was cooler than the end of last week.

Almost the weekend. Hope everyone is ok as best they can


----------



## VickyHW

13.2 this morning. Went to bed at 13.1 so that’s at least steady away.


----------



## Wirrallass

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. A 5.2 for me at 06:12 this morning. It has been a while since I had an HS
> 
> Very cloudy/foggy first thing but it has now burnt off to a lovely sunny day with blue skies I think we had better make the most of it before the thunderstorms arrive this evening.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, especially you @Gwynn I can't imagine how hard things must be for you at the moment



Congrats on the elusive 5.2 house special @adrian1der 
WL


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  First again!  6.5 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning
A night of really loud thunder, lightning you could read by, rain to float an ark I had a reading of 6.5. Three and a half hours to my second jab.


----------



## merrymunky

12.4 this morning. Didn’t sleep well as it was so muggy in the bedroom. Have to get back into work today and still have no energy at all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me after a correction overnight. Think i spoke too soon about not spiking overnight, or maybe it was the heat.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today


----------



## HenryBennett

A very disappointing 6.5 for me this morning. I didn’t have breakfast yesterday but had lunch and snacks on the ferry - there was nothing that wasn’t laden with carbs


----------



## Lanny

05:34 BS 6.6 

Already had breakfast & watched last night’s final of The Great British Sewing Bee: very happy with the result; also, loved the picture of Damien & his dog in matching tweed coats & Buster, the dog, dosen’t look very happy! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> A very disappointing 6.5 for me this morning. I didn’t have breakfast yesterday but had lunch and snacks on the ferry - there was nothing that wasn’t laden with carbs


That’s not bad for the morning after a carb fest travelling day: airports, train & bus stations, ferry's too & the like only seem to have carbs, carbs & more carbs; then, there’s the caffeine too if your BS is affected by it & quite a few diabetics are!


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me feel groggy and no storm here on the South coast just rain so water butt happy.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> That’s not bad for the morning after a carb fest travelling day: airports, train & bus stations, ferry's too & the like only seem to have carbs, carbs & more carbs; then, there’s the caffeine too if your BS is affected by it & quite a few diabetics are!


I’ve never tested to see if my BG is affected by caffeine. Maybe I should given that I have four cappuccinos every morning - well spread out.


----------



## Maca44

Can't beat a Cappa first thing just had mine.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.4 today and feel pooped. Poor dog has panted and paced throughout the night because of the thunder. The rain is like a curtain this morning, won’t be cleaning the car as planned. Shopping at some point today.
Have a good one all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8, bit annoyed as was 5.6 before bed at 10.30. Had a 13 grams snack, too much obviously. 

Lovely morning after yesterday’s drizzly day. We got soaked on our walk to Aldi but we didn’t realise until we got home and saw our wet hair. Drizzle is weird, it’s nowt nor summat! 

Off walking today, into the borders/ Hadrian’s Wall land. Bewcastle, middle of nowhere.  It’s not too far away, 25 miles and very close to where our eldest daughter lives, but we’ve never been! Looking forward to it.

Have a fab day whatever you’re up to. 

@Lanny the final of Sewing Bee was fab. But shhh….no spoilers from me. 
@Michael12421 good luck with your jab.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Poor dog has panted and paced throughout the night because of the thunder.


Poor Bloden was just the same last night, except there was no storm!  She could obviously hear what was going on all the way over in your neck of the woods.

Morning all. 4.9 here.

@merrymunky I feel like you’re stuck in a great big rut. There used to be a lot of talk about _baby steps_ on this forum. They're brilliant, they helped me crawl out of the rut I found myself in when first dx. Ask yourself “Is there one small thing I can start doing today / tomorrow / this weekend that can help me get on track?” Eg I’d stopped exercising (what?! I love exercising - that’s how unhappy I was) so I made myself go for a ten-minute walk after work every day. It got the ball rolling for me...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here after a couple of JBs in the night. Did a lot of walking in the heat yesterday. Started off with breakfast outside overlooking the Italian garden in Trentham gardens and a walk round the lake. Who needs foreign travel, we could have been in Italy! May revise my opinions if we get wet today. At least we are home later.
Thank you for not revealing the outcome of Sewing Bee, I deferred to OH and the football on our hotel room TV last night, and the wifi wasn’t good enough to iplayer it. Will catch up tonigh, and will attempt a Likely Lads avoidance of seeing the result before then.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.0 on the dot for me this morning after a bad night's sleep like so many of you have had, plus 3 slices of toast for my tea, must cut down on the carbs again.

Had my hair done yesterday and pleased with the result. 

Have a great day everyone, I am a bit late up, but still need to do yoga before work, and I am also a cappacino girl.


----------



## mage 1

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


6.1for me today always in the low 6 in morning then in low 5 for the rest off the day even going to bed is always low 5 not sure I understand


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 today. 
Hopefully it’ll stop raining so I can get out for a walk. And no I can’t go in the rain because contrary to what all mothers tell their kids, I will melt!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me.

No sign of rain in this part of the world yet.
Looking forward to an evening drinking Movi Prep.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

mage 1 said:


> 6.1for me today always in the low 6 in morning then in low 5 for the rest off the day even going to bed is always low 5 not sure I understand


It’s a primaeval thing.The liver quite often trickles out a bit of extra glucose in a morning to gear you up for going off and hunting a woolly mammoth for breakfast.


----------



## Michael12421

Robin said:


> It’s a primaeval thing.The liver quite often trickles out a bit of extra glucose in a morning to gear you up for going off and hunting a woolly mammoth for breakfast.


Served with rather a lot of chips


----------



## rosalindb

6,6 this morning


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.5 for me.
> 
> No sign of rain in this part of the world yet.
> Looking forward to an evening drinking Movi Prep.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


OMG! The colonoscopy was a doddle compared to that! Top tip. Take a chair into the bathroom, with a cushion, a book and a jar of Vaseline! Good luck!


----------



## Si_M

Morning all, a very average 7.8 for me, not disappointed with this, I'm still on track to have a good HbA1c, yesterday I was 4.6 in the morning but noticed I had gone low and dipped a few times while asleep, is this normal?
As for coffee, I find it seems to lower my readings.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning Guessing estimators,
A BG level of 5.5 on waking. This follows:-
Yesterday
15:40.  BG. 6.7
16:10-16:55. Exercise 3.85km walk in 44 mins 35s
17:32 BG.  5.1
17:35   1unit Humulin M3 plus 2 Metformin tabs 
18:25.  TEA.  Mash Potatoes   Sausage. Mixed veg.  Gravy.   Apple.   Coffee.     Approx.  40 carbs
19:59.   BG 8.1
22:51.    BG.  4.6.    
22:55.    3 cream crackers 
23:45.    BG 5.2
            Do I eat more or not. ???????
23:50.    2 cream crackers 
Bed

Here we all go again with another day of guessing and estimating.


----------



## khskel

eggyg said:


> OMG! The colonoscopy was a doddle compared to that! Top tip. Take a chair into the bathroom, with a cushion, a book and a jar of Vaseline! Good luck!


I know I've had it before.  Evil stuff.


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> It’s a primaeval thing.The liver quite often trickles out a bit of extra glucose in a morning to gear you up for going off and hunting a woolly mammoth for breakfast.


@Robin @Michael12421
Rather than my liver working in an ancient custom, can I just have the Woolly Mammoth Steak and chips, ( got out of the freezer having been delivered by Tesco’s), for breakfast.
The liver is should we say, ‘a slow learner’.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.0 for me at 06:06 this morning. The baby went to sleep at 20:00 last night and slept until 05:58 this morning - result!!!

Overnight rain last night but no thunder and lightning. Have a great day everyone


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

6.58am - 12.1  finger prick - waking - 3 units mysugr advised correction - 21 units tresiba bit earlier than usual
23:42pm - 5.1 finger prick - bedtime - also 15 minute hypo check - had 3 rich tea finger biscuits and some cheddar cheese 12g of carbs
23:25pm - 3.1 finger prick - bedtime - had 4 jelly babies to treat hypo - carb count was right at teatime - bolused after eating but might have needed a bit less insulin

If anyone wants to leave feedback please do but please be gentle with it


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 7.8 for me this morning and that was after a 1.5 unit correction a couple of hours before getting up but I had a rather inactive day sitting in a car yesterday and I had an attack of the munchies last night and ate a can of tuna with some mayonnaise and a great chunk of cucumber just before bed, so I am guessing the protein was the problem. Stayed in range all night but mostly high 9s so my 7 day average has gone up to 7.3


----------



## HenryBennett

I managed two small cappuccinos at Costa this morning. The coffee offered with breakfast just comes in a steel pot and who knows what’s in it. At best filter coffee and at worst hot water with a few spoons of instant coffee - yuck. There was a chap in front of me who had the largest cappuccino and it was like a large soup bowl

It was very pleasant and verging on hot walking along the River Tweed, stopping occasionally to sit and listen to the birds and the water rushing along. Peebles is a beautiful town.


----------



## Wirrallass

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.1 for me this morning.
> 
> Dez


Aww! Just a crumb away from a HS!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks. Woke to a 6.9 this morning. Happy with this.
Hope y'all having a reasonable day
.
WL


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 today.
> Hopefully it’ll stop raining so I can get out for a walk. And no I can’t go in the rain because contrary to what all mothers tell their kids, I will melt!!


You ARE made of sugar after all!


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> Poor Bloden was just the same last night, except there was no storm!  She could obviously hear what was going on all the way over in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> @merrymunky I feel like you’re stuck in a great big rut. There used to be a lot of talk about _baby steps_ on this forum. They're brilliant, they helped me crawl out of the rut I found myself in when first dx. Ask yourself “Is there one small thing I can start doing today / tomorrow / this weekend that can help me get on track?” Eg I’d stopped exercising (what?! I love exercising - that’s how unhappy I was) so I made myself go for a ten-minute walk after work every day. It got the ball rolling for me...


I’m chipping away at my diet at the moment. Since Sunday morning I have eaten low carb, not had any crisps and about three squares of chocolate all week! Unheard of for me recently!


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> I’m chipping away at my diet at the moment. Since Sunday morning I have eaten low carb, not had any crisps and about three squares of chocolate all week! Unheard of for me recently!


“Good for you! Sounds like you’re off to a great start (tap on Bloden the dog to see her happy dance).


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.6 @ 5.45  I remember the good ol' days when I was in the 5s. 

@rebrascora I thought protein was okay to eat? So everything can raise bg?


----------



## rebrascora

Birdy said:


> Evening all. 8.6 @ 5.45  I remember the good ol' days when I was in the 5s.
> 
> @rebrascora I thought protein was okay to eat? So everything can raise bg?


In the absence of enough carbs the body will break down about 40% of protein and 10% of fat into glucose (this is why a low carb higher fat diet is often followed because fat has less impact that either carbs or protein on our BG levels), but this process takes much longer. It doesn't generally start to raise levels until 2 hours after eating and can last for 5 or 6 hours after that so you don't get a spike like you do with carbs it is more of a broad speed bump and if you have a functioning pancreas then it should be able to cope with this slower release glucose. 
It makes a difference for those of us who are on insulin and follow a low carb diet as we have to factor it into all our other calculations. So for instance there are about 21g protein in a beef quarter pounder burger.... just the meat patty. 40% of that 21g will break down into carbs so that is just over 8g glucose from the meat..... which would raise my levels about 2.5mmols but it won't start to release for 2 hours so I may need to inject a unit of insulin an hour or two after eating it to cover that release of glucose into my blood, but your pancreas should be able to cover it. The problem for you may be insulin resistance will prevent the insulin from doing it's job effectively. That protein is not going to spike your levels as high as carbs would though. There are only 3 food groups which provide energy, carbs, protein and fat, so you have to choose which will do you the least damage.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 today.
> Hopefully it’ll stop raining so I can get out for a walk. And no I can’t go in the rain because contrary to what all mothers tell their kids, I will melt!!


We don’t get a choice the dogs need to go out … was lovely walking in the drizzle after being so hot the day before. The puppies are always soaking whatever the weather as they always head for the lake and dive straight in ‍♀️


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Friday folks.
My meter chucked out an expected 8.6 at 4.45am
I must not eat coffee cake for supper.....I must not eat coffee cake for supper.....I must not eat etc! etc! 
Off to see the COPD Physiotherapist for the first time later on today, I wonder what she has in store for me?
WL


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.9, Had my second jab yesterday.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A disappointing 13.5. It’s going to be ages before my numbers start to come down isn’t it?!


----------



## HenryBennett

Annoyingly still higher than I’d like at 6.4.


----------



## Lanny

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. A disappointing 13.5. It’s going to be ages before my numbers start to come down isn’t it?!


It’s going down: going in the right direction; keep going!  & Two Thumbs Up emoji!!


----------



## Lanny

06:09 BS 10.0 Oops!  I DID NOT NEED that half oatcake just before bed, then! Went to bed last night VERY late, for me these days, after testing 22:32 BS 5.7 & it’s borderline territory for a snack so I don’t go too low.

A pause to have LR & back in a sec!


----------



## Lanny

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

You can ignore the next post as you wish as it’s probably going to be a long waffle: you’ve been warned; I won’t know if you choose to skip ENTIRELY!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and it’s beautiful up here. 6.8 for me. After yesterday’s quite strenuous 9 mile walk I deliberately lowered my bolus needs incase of hypos. 4.4 when I got home at 7pm. Conservative dose with my very late tea and a snack before bed. The effects of the walk could last a day or two so I’ll be careful again today.

Busy morning for me today. Haircut, 9.15, nails, 10, waxing, 10.30 and opticians at 11.30 to chose new specs as my lenses are very scratched. High maintenance or what? I don’t normally get my nails done, but they’re a mess and we’re off to the Lakes in a posh hotel, for a couple of days next week, to celebrate Mr Eggy’s 60th + 1 birthday. As of course last year was a wash out for big birthdays. Anyways, I need to look half decent, hence the pampering. That my excuse and I’m sticking with it. 

Have a fab day. And TGIF to the workers amongst us.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today with very sore eyes, not hay fever. Raining again and going to see daughter later. Covid Cases have risen a lot in Brighton which is not good. My son refuses to have the jab which I’m really surprised about, he’s not daft, I have spoken to him about it, even had a go at him but to no avail. Have to accept he is an adult and can make his own decisions but can’t deny I’m disappointed.
@Michael12421 hooe you’re feeling ok, I was a bit early last time!!
@Wirralass hope all goes well today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

Stayed up late yesterday, only going to bed when my eyes were SO blurry I couldn’t read anymore with the text zoomed up to a HUGE size on the iPad, swatting up on The Information Paradox & various new theories, of the last few tears, to resolve it! Also, the possibilities of a new fifth fundamental force of nature that could open up an entirely new branch of Physics with a entirely new group of subatomic particles to carry that force!  The first parts was reminding myself of what I’ve forgotten & the last part entirely new to me! Thank goodness for the internet as the “putting it into laymen terms” is done for me: in the late 80’s & even through to the mid noughties when I was most active about astronomy I read the actual books published, bought quite a few of them from The Queens University Book Shop as soon as they came out instead of waiting for availability at the library, by the person/people who postulated the theories; I, in italics, had to do THAT myself, quite a regular brain workout, so I could understand it as scientists, Physicists being some of the worst, tend not to put things in simple terms!

So, with all that swirling around my brain as I slept last night I had a very strange dream where I was back at college sharing an apartment with Stephen Hawking & Benedict Cumberbatch, whi played him in the BBC drama Hawking before the Hollywood film The Theory of Everything, they were incredibly messy & I’ve never been particularly neat myself so, it was like a bomb site of rubbish everywhere!  I shared an apartment, in the halls of residence, during my college years in Derry with another guy & it used to annoy the hell out of me how the sink was ALWAYS stuffed with unwashed dishes etc etc etc!!!  But, we had existential discussions about the fundamental forces of nature!  I even at one point was out & about in a motorised wheelchair through the streets getting impeded by some inconsiderate people & being helped, with various degrees of thoughtful necessity, by others! It was a weird night of dreams!

I used to have these brain workouts on a regular basis but, haven’t in the last 10/15 years & it’s SO nice, & energising, to put my brain to work again albeit the extremely helpful internet on hand to do the simplifying for me!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Snap @Northener, 7.1 for me too. 
TGIF!! Typical, rain over the weekend.


----------



## Gwynn

I'll be out on the beach again this morning. 

5.0 for me. Very comfortable reading.


----------



## Si_M

Good morning all, I pulled a 7.1 this morning, glad it's Friday too not that there's much planned for the weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Going out with daughter who is getting her first vaccine today. Getting to the kassam stadium over the other side of Oxford is so complicated I needed OH with me when I went for mine, so I offered to go with her today to navigate. Had planned a picnic and walk afterwards on the way home but it’s due to pour with rain round about lunchtime.
Thank you @Lanny and @eggyg for not revealing the result of Sewing Bee. I caught up with it last night, it was certainly a close run thing!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.9 here.

Got a Welsh oral exam (no, not a check-up with a Welsh-speaking dentist) this morning. Then off to my local surgery to see if I’m allowed my recent blood test results - I’m still learning what is and isn’t usual practice in the Welsh NHS compared to N. Spain. Hopefully, I’m allowed!

Enjoy your pampering @eggyg!


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> Thank you @Lanny and @eggyg for not revealing the result of Sewing Bee. I caught up with it last night, it was certainly a close run thing!


Conversation starter. Activities that polarise us. 

England v Scotland - football today, but in anything

Brian Cox v Sewing Bee?
I don’t care what BC looks like and I’ve never even homed in on his top lip. But I do find him extremely interesting and articulate, and very talented at explaining complicated concepts.
And I’d rather watch grass growing than watch a sewing bee.

Each to his own. C’mon Eng-er-land!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

6:57am - 7.6 - waking - 21 units tresiba taken
00:50am - 6.7 - bedtime - 1 rich tea finger 4g of carbs also some cheddar cheese
-


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> England v Scotland - football today, but in anything
> 
> Brian Cox v Sewing Bee?


It’s a deal. I won’t explain the finer points of inserting a zip, and you can take it as read that my eyes will glaze over if you mention the offside rule.


----------



## rosalindb

5.5 this morning, happy with that


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me 

I think the dreaded Movi Prep has finally stopped working.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 can't wait to get Friday out the way I am A/L next week so having a Tattoo and having lessons Paddle boarding neither of which have I done before, having "TYPE 2" tattooed across my forehead   .


----------



## Fagor

4.9 - sigh of relief.
Only second below 6 in last seven days.
Looks like a lovely sunny day, so calls for a coffee-on-the-beach.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All,
On waking at tested at 07:50 and got BG of 5.3. 
Have a great Friday and remember, It will soon be Monday again.  Lol.


----------



## Maca44

@goodybags Your getting some nice numbers of late keep it up.


----------



## SueEK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.3 for me
> 
> I think the dreaded Movi Prep has finally stopped working.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


That is awful stuff but does the trick, good luck today


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Conversation starter. Activities that polarise us.
> 
> England v Scotland - football today, but in anything
> 
> Brian Cox v Sewing Bee?
> I don’t care what BC looks like and I’ve never even homed in on his top lip. But I do find him extremely interesting and articulate, and very talented at explaining complicated concepts.
> And I’d rather watch grass growing than watch a sewing bee.
> 
> Each to his own. C’mon Eng-er-land!


Can’t say any of those rock my boat, mine would be Sudoko v Mahjong.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. Almost zero sleep.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.3 today

Lovely day here, be able to hang out a washing - oh, such joys


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 5.7 after a correction in the early hours - BG levels having a mind of their own at the moment. Leaving at lunchtime to pick up a canal boat for the weekend and it’s pouring with rain. I hope the rain will stop so that I can sit in the wheelchair and steer the boat. First adult holiday on a canal boat so very exciting


----------



## rebrascora

8.6 for me which is a bit disappointing but I went to bed on 8.4 with an upward sloping arrow so what can I expect! I was so tempted to have a 1 unit correction at bedtime, but I had had a bit of a naughty hypo earlier and not supposed to correct after a hypo, so I was good and followed the rules. At least I didn't go into double figures and TIR is still 91% with only 2% below for this week so reasonably happy with that even if average glucose is higher than I would like. 

Still no rain here for weeks now but due some on Sunday.

@ColinUK I can't believe you are still functioning with the limited amount of sleep you have been getting over the past few months, let alone achieving a BG in the 6s! I am guessing you are not using sleeping tablets at the moment but that might be something to try to see if you can get your body back into a sleep pattern. Hoping you can get beyond this zombie zone you are in soon.

@merrymunky Stick at it girl! Those levels have to start coming down soon. What are your other pre and post prandial levels like. Hopefully you are seeing some improvement with those. We all know those morning fasting readings are the last to come down but they do eventually. Look for other positives like weight reduction or waist reduction etc  or clothes just feeling a bit more comfortable to keep you motivated.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 this morning, will go back and read everyone's posts later.  Had an appointment with the nurse this morning, everything has improved since last time except my HbA1C which is back upto 64, I have a telephone call with the diabetes nurse later this morning to see if they are going to change my meds, give me more time to get back onto track etc.  But feeling very disappointed in myself despite everything I have been through in the last few months, I have brought all this on myself.  I am not normally one for wallowing in self-pity, so I am going to let myself sit here and feel ashamed of myself today, then use this as a building block to making even more adjustments and getting my numbers back under control.  I have done it before, I can do it again.


----------



## Maca44

@ColinUK yes a few nights of Zopiclone Methinks just to give your brain a rest nothing wrong with that short term, my GP prescribes me some when things get out of hand so I always have some on standby but you do need self control to only use every now and then.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.1 this morning, will go back and read everyone's posts later.  Had an appointment with the nurse this morning, everything has improved since last time except my HbA1C which is back upto 64, I have a telephone call with the diabetes nurse later this morning to see if they are going to change my meds, give me more time to get back onto track etc.  But feeling very disappointed in myself despite everything I have been through in the last few months, I have brought all this on myself.  I am not normally one for wallowing in self-pity, so I am going to let myself sit here and feel ashamed of myself today, then use this as a building block to making even more adjustments and getting my numbers back under control.  I have done it before, I can do it again.


Baby steps no rush and no putting yourself under pressure it's just a number that you know you can control.


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> it's just a number that you know you can control.


What a great way of looking at BG - thanks @Maca44


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> Baby steps no rush and no putting yourself under pressure it's just a number that you know you can control.


Thank you, just spoken to the diabetes nurse, going to repeat bloods in 3 months as she understood the dark place I had been in following the bereavements at the end of last year.  She is very encouraging of a low carb diet and pleased with my exercise and that all my other results were an improvement, so next blood test in September, so hopefully I can turn things around between now and then, plus lose a bit more weight which will help.


----------



## merrymunky

Theyb


rebrascora said:


> 8.6 for me which is a bit disappointing but I went to bed on 8.4 with an upward sloping arrow so what can I expect! I was so tempted to have a 1 unit correction at bedtime, but I had had a bit of a naughty hypo earlier and not supposed to correct after a hypo, so I was good and followed the rules. At least I didn't go into double figures and TIR is still 91% with only 2% below for this week so reasonably happy with that even if average glucose is higher than I would like.
> 
> Still no rain here for weeks now but due some on Sunday.
> 
> @ColinUK I can't believe you are still functioning with the limited amount of sleep you have been getting over the past few months, let alone achieving a BG in the 6s! I am guessing you are not using sleeping tablets at the moment but that might be something to try to see if you can get your body back into a sleep pattern. Hoping you can get beyond this zombie zone you are in soon.
> 
> @merrymunky Stick at it girl! Those levels have to start coming down soon. What are your other pre and post prandial levels like. Hopefully you are seeing some improvement with those. We all know those morning fasting readings are the last to come down but they do eventually. Look for other positives like weight reduction or waist reduction etc  or clothes just feeling a bit more comfortable to keep you motivated.


They are still high but had a couple of ore meal readings of 7.8-8.5 ish which is better than last week.


----------



## mage 1

merrymunky said:


> Theyb
> 
> They are still high but had a couple of ore meal readings of 7.8-8.5 ish which is better than last week.


Well done


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. I'm waiting for the rain. I rushed out before 9 and mowed like a mad thing, s'looking good now, I'm very pleased with myself.  8.3 @ 7.57 Got my review soon, ages since I've been, got to take a sample 'no full pickle jars please' so must remember that. Will try and be good beforehand, not that it will wipe out all the damage done since my last review which was I can't remember when, yonks ago. It'll be bad news I'm sure. Self-inflicted so suck it up you sewer!


----------



## adrian1der

Afternoon all - been a busy day so late checking in. A 5.5 for me at 06:04 this morning.

Been steadily raining all day in West Berks


----------



## Kearnspaula

Whoops 7.4 very stressy time at mo!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> having "TYPE 2" tattooed across my forehead  .


No picture - it didn’t happen!


----------



## merrymunky

mage 1 said:


> Well done


Glad you could understand that with the typos!
I had carrot and cucumber sticks with houmous and some cheese for lunch and I was still a 9.0 before tea! It’s going to be a long old process I think. I’ve just had a quorn chilli with NO rice for tea. Hoping it doesn’t spike too much now. No room for any nice snacks if I go high after tea


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> @ColinUK yes a few nights of Zopiclone Methinks just to give your brain a rest nothing wrong with that short term, my GP prescribes me some when things get out of hand so I always have some on standby but you do need self control to only use every now and then.


I don’t readily take zopiclone . Sometimes it just doesn’t really do anything. I took one at 11:30pm and here I am wide awake 45 minutes later. 
Also I’m incredibly wary of the addictive nature of it. 

Going to meditate now and hopefully drift off.


----------



## ColinUK

merrymunky said:


> Glad you could understand that with the typos!
> I had carrot and cucumber sticks with houmous and some cheese for lunch and I was still a 9.0 before tea! It’s going to be a long old process I think. I’ve just had a quorn chilli with NO rice for tea. Hoping it doesn’t spike too much now. No room for any nice snacks if I go high after tea


Are you ok with hummus? 
I know that it plays havoc with my levels from about half an hour after having any and probably for the next four hours.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.3


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 6.2. 
Checked last night before bed and was 5.5 so not a mammoth overnight increase at all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.5 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Dark this morning. (The weather, not me)

5.0 at 5am

I don't understand the human body... yesterday I cut my calories significantly (as a one off experimant), increased my exercise significantly....result expected -weight loss. Result obtained - weight gain. I'm sure the weight scales will catch up with reality sometime ! 

I don't understand my GP. I ordered a prescription, went to pick it up yesterday only to discover the doctor had prescribed the wrong thing (again). They had to do an emergency (?) prescription for me (well that's what the receptionist called it). Last time this happened the doctor refused a life nescessary prescription. When I complained he did come out an appologise to me and correct the mistake. But how many mistakes cause actual harm, especially if the patient is very ill or disabled with poor eyesight and cannot easily check the given presription items. Scary stuff.

I don't understand my wife. She was actually ok yesterday. Well mostly. Not to complain though.

Sigh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rosalindb

Hello and its 5.9 at 5.40am


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 6.7 Better than yesterday! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## HenryBennett

6.1 this morning, so heading back into the 5’s. No ice cream yesterday. It’s very wet outside. We visited Sir Walter Scott’s home yesterday. It’s extremely interesting. Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 this morning

Have a good day folks


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. I’m with @Northerner on the 6.5 step today. Overcast this morning, expecting rain this weekend at some time. Absolutely no plans for the next couple of days. No kids staying over so very peaceful. They’ll all be popping in tomorrow at some point to see their dad but I won’t need to feed them, thank goodness. A chilled day I think.

Have a great day.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 this morning.
Just discovered that my bird feeding station I made is going to cost a fortune, they have emptied all 4 feeding pods already and it's only been up 2 days. I have a scope on a tripod in the summer room so sit with a coffee watching them, they are very aggressive and rude I'm trying to get then to queue nicely & keep 6ft apart but they don't listen  . Looking forward to Paddle boarding on the river Hamble on my week off then Tattoo's Thursday it's a mid life crisis never have had a tattoo in case I regretted it but I'm of an age where I don't care anymore it's a rather nice feeling.


----------



## merrymunky

ColinUK said:


> Are you ok with hummus?
> I know that it plays havoc with my levels from about half an hour after having any and probably for the next four hours.


I’ve always been fine with it yes. When I was really under control before pregnancy I was having it regularly for lunch.


----------



## Bloden

Morning peeps. 6.7 here.

Doesn’t anyone have a Saturday lie-in?

@Maca44  This is the midlife crisis tattoo a fellow teacher had done when he turned 50 (his daughter designed it). Boy, was he in crisis!!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 11.9 for me. At least it’s not up in the 15s!
Also since last Sunday I’ve lost about 6lb


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> Morning peeps. 6.7 here.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone have a Saturday lie-in?
> 
> @Maca44  This is the midlife crisis tattoo a fellow teacher had done when he turned 50 (his daughter designed it). Boy, was he in crisis!View attachment 17463!


I like that but I'm going to have one on each inner forearm it's a very personal thing so not getting covered. Funny thing when looking at designs online, one guy had a scene of a Foxhunt (Which I hate) all across his back and a tail of a Fox poking out of his bum hole (Sorry can't find a better word to describe it) mad but different I suppose.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.1 her and going out for breakfast and a meal this evening. Am also going to look for some new worktops and sink for our caravan kitchen which is being done in October. Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. Had quite a proteiny meal last night, and it kept on giving, reaching a peak around 1am.


----------



## mage 1

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 11.9 for me. At least it’s not up in the 15s!
> Also since last Sunday I’ve lost about 6lb


Well done keep it up and you will soon get there


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 this morning.
> Just discovered that my bird feeding station I made is going to cost a fortune, they have emptied all 4 feeding pods already and it's only been up 2 days. I have a scope on a tripod in the summer room so sit with a coffee watching them, they are very aggressive and rude I'm trying to get then to queue nicely & keep 6ft apart but they don't listen  . Looking forward to Paddle boarding on the river Hamble on my week off then Tattoo's Thursday it's a mid life crisis never have had a tattoo in case I regretted it but I'm of an age where I don't care anymore it's a rather nice feeling.


I have 12 feeders and fill them every two days! They cost me a fortune but it’s my favourite thing to do. If you haven’t already, get sunflower hearts, less waste but more expensive, but it’ll bring the finches for certain. I’m watching a green finch, a gold finch and loads of sparrows and jackdaws at this precise moment.


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 11.9 for me. At least it’s not up in the 15s!
> Also since last Sunday I’ve lost about 6lb


That’s brilliant. Well done.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6 for me today.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning peeps. 6.7 here.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone have a Saturday lie-in?
> 
> @Maca44  This is the midlife crisis tattoo a fellow teacher had done when he turned 50 (his daughter designed it). Boy, was he in crisis!View attachment 17463!


Suppose it’s safer than getting a motorbike!
 I was planning on a lie in as had a busy week, but alas, it wasn’t to be. Awake since 5.30, got up at 7.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Colonoscopy done and nothing untoward discovered.

Spent a lot of time chatting about the libre to the nurses who all thought it was brilliant.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
On waking at 07:50 I’ve got a BG of 5.8.  Perhaps ate too many carbs after my 1000 meter swim last night as at bedtime it was 5.5. 
This morning cutting AM dose of insulin from 3 units to 2 units.  This is following talk with diabetes nurse, yesterday. It was my suggestion as when I put a 3 or 4 km walk into the equation I’m needing to eat to avoid dropping. She thought it was early in my diabetic life to be suggesting such a thing but did agree to the cut, if I watch levels closely.   She is also wondering if I’m one of those LADA patients.  If they are a special kind, with funny symptoms, yes I can see that. 
Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Ali11782

Good night, 6.6. First day finally feel I've got the hang of things


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> I have 12 feeders and fill them every two days! They cost me a fortune but it’s my favourite thing to do. If you haven’t already, get sunflower hearts, less waste but more expensive, but it’ll bring the finches for certain. I’m watching a green finch, a gold finch and loads of sparrows and jackdaws at this precise moment.


At the moment I have young sparrows as I have just filled the seed pods but once I get the fat balls today (Pack of 50 Methinks) all the young starlings take over, have 2 Pigeons having it off on the summer house roof as well isn't nature wonderful  .


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Suppose it’s safer than getting a motorbike!
> I was planning on a lie in as had a busy week, but alas, it wasn’t to be. Awake since 5.30, got up at 7.


F-type Jag is next on the list I keep telling my wife my XF is getting old so a 5ltr supercharged F-type would make more sense but she is not going for it so the next move will be to say I will get motor bike instead so I can go riding with my son then maybe she will come round to the idea  .


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

07:05am - 3.6 - waking - 21 units of tresiba - didn't feel hypo - no idea why this happened - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
23:10pm - 5.4 - bedtime - had 2 rich tea fingers 8g of carbs also had some cheddar cheese
20:16pm - 4.2 - teatime - tested before meal - bolused after meal - chinese takeaway prawn fried rice - a very naughty 127g of carbs but I do love my chineses - reduced insulin a bit


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> F-type Jag is next on the list I keep telling my wife my XF is getting old so a 5ltr supercharged F-type would make more sense but she is not going for it so the next move will be to say I will get motor bike instead so I can go riding with my son then maybe she will come round to the idea  .


We’ve a 3 litre F Type. 5 litre a bit noisy I thought. That was our retirement present to ourselves although to be fair Mr Eggy’s choice! I don’t drive it much, just to Tesco and back!


----------



## merrymunky

eggyg said:


> That’s brilliant. Well done.


Thank you. Still a long way to go just yet


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 (@ 08:30)
Have a Great Weekend Everybody!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 this morning, very disappointed with that, but not feeling at all well today.  Lost 1lb this week, which I should be pleased with but I am not.


----------



## Kearnspaula

Phew better today, 5.4 after a up/down sleep!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I see I am in great company this morning with @eggyg and @Northerner on the 6.5 step. Hope there is room for 3 without having to sit on anyone's lap! 
I needed 2 corrections before bed last night as my BG suddenly headed north into double figures. Even a midnight walk after my first correction didn't bring it down much but the second correction, as I climbed into bed, did the trick. I wonder if the last little bit of Fiasp in the cartridge was losing it's efficacy as I had to change the empty cartridge this morning.


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> We’ve a 3 litre F Type. 5 litre a bit noisy I thought. That was our retirement present to ourselves although to be fair Mr Eggy’s choice! I don’t drive it much, just to Tesco and back!


Now your making me Jealous always driven Jags I just love them really miss my old S-type V6 still see it about he has kept it really nice. But the F-Type looks like a Jag it was a great follow on from the XKR's which still look sexy.


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> Now your making me Jealous always driven Jags I just love them really miss my old S-type V6 still see it about he has kept it really nice. But the F-Type looks like a Jag it was a great follow on from the XKR's which still look sexy.


This is our Camille. She’ll be four in September. She’s our first ever Jag. She’s definitely a head turner that’s for sure. She’s been used for two of our daughters’ weddings, and we travelled around Europe in her for five weeks in 2019. Five weeks luggage! Glad we opted for the coupe rather than a convertible!


----------



## Ditto

Is that your house? That is lovely. Pink trims.  Posh car. Y'all are Morse.

I can't be bothered to measure today, not even the one off in the morning, I just don't care really any more. Review next week as well.   I just want to be in the garden weeding.


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon. Just realised I didn’t report in last couple of days, I’d like to say because I was distracted by something exciting... I wasn’t.

5.9 for me this morning after a couple of jelly babies at 5am. Last two days have had a surprising 10 and 11, no idea why. Both days higher during the day after heading off lows for last couple of weeks...as I have been this morning.

Ah well, all part of the game, I’ll go with the flow, not get miffed...all will settle as and when the weather does the same...no doubt.

Grey old nothingy day down here...one of those days when I wish the weather would actually do something. It’s chillier and I’m back in long trousers, which feels odd...and faffing with reupholstering a new project. To pipe the back or not is the decision I’m going to have to make soon...cuppa first.

Hope you’re all having a good day whatever you’re doing..


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well, I see I am in great company this morning with @eggyg and @Northerner on the 6.5 step. Hope there is room for 3 without having to sit on anyone's lap!
> I needed 2 corrections before bed last night as my BG suddenly headed north into double figures. Even a midnight walk after my first correction didn't bring it down much but the second correction, as I climbed into bed, did the trick. I wonder if the last little bit of Fiasp in the cartridge was losing it's efficacy as I had to change the empty cartridge this morning.


I’ve mudged up Barbara.


----------



## eggyg

Birdy said:


> Is that your house? That is lovely. Pink trims.  Posh car. Y'all are Morse.
> 
> I can't be bothered to measure today, not even the one off in the morning, I just don't care really any more. Review next week as well.   I just want to be in the garden weeding.


It is our house. Grade 2 listed 300 year old sandstone cottage. Former farm house and the houses attached to its left were apparently farm buildings but have been houses for about 100 years. On the right was a barn when we bought it in 1986 but now an upside down house. It’s right on a main road but has a big back garden with open countryside behind us. We love it. The back of the house is all pink!


----------



## Bexlee

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 07:05am - 3.6 - waking - 21 units of tresiba - didn't feel hypo - no idea why this happened - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
> 23:10pm - 5.4 - bedtime - had 2 rich tea fingers 8g of carbs also had some cheddar cheese
> 20:16pm - 4.2 - teatime - tested before meal - bolused after meal - chinese takeaway prawn fried rice - a very naughty 127g of carbs but I do love my chineses - reduced insulin a bit


New Kam San - Murray street? Yummy


----------



## Bexlee

6.4 when very rudely awoken by workmen digging up the road at 8.07 on a Saturday. Week 7 now.

Resulted in an “old person” snooze this afternoon. Had a mad busy week 

Have a good rest of the weekend all


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bexlee said:


> New Kam San - Murray street? Yummy



@Bexlee lol no Gold River - Mitford Street. Wow how do you know one of our takeaways?


----------



## Bexlee

mum2westiesGill said:


> @Bexlee lol no Gold River - Mitford Street. Wow how do you know one of our takeaways?


Must try that next time I’m “home”. Is it better than New Kam San??  I was born and brought in a large village just outside Filey. Moved about 25 years ago but parents still there.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bexlee said:


> Must try that next time I’m “home”. Is it better than New Kam San??  I was born and brought in a large village just outside Filey. Moved about 25 years ago but parents still there.


@Bexlee it's probably slightly better. What is the village called? We live just off Muston Road opposite the high school


----------



## DuncanLord

My IPhone and watch working together suggested I got the ‘One Drop’ App to store data on phone regarding diabetes. 
Thought I’d a least have a look at it, even though it’s from the USA. I’m not going to pay for it either. 
Entering info on glucose readings is a slight pain, as my meter will not connect via Bluetooth so it has to be entered manually. 
So far I’ve entered the readings for June. And attached is one of the report it chucks out. 
is it any good?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning, or is it still night. So dark out there.

5.5 this morning.

Nothing planned for today. An Amazon delivery of some embroidery hoops for my wife later on, but thats all. Hope she likes them. Hope she uses them at some point (she tends to collect things she might use but often never uses them)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m happy to back in the 5’s this morning with a 5.7. Better food choices, notwithstanding some ice cream when we arrived in Alnwick. It’s a lovely, clean and well maintained house we have via AirBnB. It’s just a cock’s stride from the High Street too.


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My throat feels a little scratchy & woke twice in the night almost choking on a build up of phlegm: needed to cough wetly & swallow quite a few times to clear it all up before going back to sleep! So, may need to up the insulin today & see how it goes!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Two Thumbs up emoji!! Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo &


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks. I'm not a happy bunny this morning re: my waking bgl so I'm not going go log it!
Hope you all have an enjoyable Sunday whatever you're doing. Let's hope it's a sunny one to uplift everyone's spirits
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 17479
> 
> 
> Dez


FANTASTIC waking MeeTooTeeTwo
WL


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 17479
> 
> 
> Dez


Congrats on the HS Dez!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I was 6.4 on first waking, but got lulled back to sleep by the unusual sound of pouring rain, so 7.7 on second waking


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 

10.3 for me today. Also, official first week weigh in and have lost 6lb


----------



## Lanny

Getting there @merrymunky  Slowly, slowly catchee monkey! Seriously though, aTwo Thumbs Up emoji!!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.3 here at 07:12. 
Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo  on getting that elusive number.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

well done on the house special @MeeTooTeeTwo 

6.4 for me


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and glad to be alive.
No work this week so I'm happy don't care about the weather just need a break.


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 10.3 for me today. Also, official first week weigh in and have lost 6lb


That’s brilliant @merrymunky - well done you. 

Morning all. 6.4 here.

Itchy, itchy eyes this morning - it’s weird how hay fever can often seem worse on dull, damp days. Anyone know why?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Weather very kindly stayed dry for riding and a trip to the garden centre for tea, then bucketed it down all evening to water the garden. That’s the right sort of weather (unless you’re camping, I suppose)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

A massive 15.9. Absolutely no idea at all. I feel off it so maybe I have a bug from the lovely children despite hand gels and masks! Let’s hope it’s not anything else.


----------



## mage 1

eggyg said:


> We’ve a 3 litre F Type. 5 litre a bit noisy I thought. That was our retirement present to ourselves although to be fair Mr Eggy’s choice! I don’t drive it much, just to Tesco and back


6.1 for me this morning second day off  reduced tablets I’m now only on one Metformin slow release for three months so happy with that


----------



## Wirrallass

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 5.3 here at 07:12.
> Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo  on getting that elusive number.


So so close DL. Tomorrow maybe?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bexlee said:


> A massive 15.9. Absolutely no idea at all. I feel off it so maybe I have a bug from the lovely children despite hand gels and masks! Let’s hope it’s not anything else.


It's just a number Bexlee, don't worry.  
I didn't log my waking today but it was way higher than your 15.9 ~ mine shot into the stratosphere!!! Most probably due to stress!
WL


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice 5.6 on this, so far, dry day. The forecasted rain never materialised yesterday and today’s forecast has now changed from heavy rain to dry, and a bit of sunshine. I’ve put a wash on in anticipation.

Again, no plans today. The girls and grandchildren will no doubt be bobbing in sometime for pressies for their dad and we have an Amazon parcel coming, originally was tomorrow.

Have a good day, and happy Fathers Day to the dads in the group. Hope you get lots of socks, slippers, aftershave and chocolate! Mr Eggy is desperate for new slippers, he’s hinted that much I think he may get three pairs! 

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> That’s brilliant @merrymunky - well done you.
> 
> Morning all. 6.4 here.
> 
> Itchy, itchy eyes this morning - it’s weird how hay fever can often seem worse on dull, damp days. Anyone know why?


It’s either the cloud cover trapping pollen or tree pollen, more prevalent in the spring or autumn, that’s released in damp conditions. I’m more sensitive to tree pollen than flower or grass!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I actually have woken to a 5.2!! Very rare.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS
@merrymunky well done on the weight loss. Keep at it with the levels, you'll get there.


----------



## Kearnspaula

Hmm 6.4 today xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

@freesia and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HS.

6.8 this morning with this dreaded lurgy, total body aches, dizzy muzzy headache and swollen glands in my neck, spent most of the last 24hrs in bed, going to do a lateral flow test today just to be certain it's not Covid.

Visit to the cream this morning to leave flowers for my dad and father in law, then spend the rest of the day resting again.

Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

A big  & Two Thumbs Up emoji!! @freesia


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today. Brekkie yesterday was lovely as was our evening out. DIL treated us all which was nice. Only had a chicken and bacon salad but it was good. Was very tempted to have a bramley apple pie and custard but resisted and had jelly and cream at home instead. All car boots down here cancelled so will have to find something else to do.
@MeeTooTeeTwo and @freesia congrats on the HS.
@Grannylorraine hope you feel better again very soon
@merrymunky congrats on your weight loss, heading in the right direction 
@HenryBennett and @Maca44 hope you enjoy your break
Sorry if I’ve missed anyone. Have a good Sunday x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunday 
up late this morning to 7.1 @ 08:45

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning after a Dextrose tablet through the night to lift me out of the red. Same basal dose as previous night when I went high and I went to bed on a similar number, 7.1 last night. And no significant increase in activity through the day so I really don't get it! 

@MeeTooTeeTwo Nice one Dez!
@freesia Congrats on your House Special too.
@merrymunky Better reading this morning and fab weight loss result! Hope that helps to keep you motivated. Onwards and downwards! Well done!


----------



## Maca44

mage 1 said:


> 6.1 for me this morning second day off  reduced tablets I’m now only on one Metformin slow release for three months so happy with that


It's a good feeling coming down on the Met isn't it keep doing what your doing and soon you might be off them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

7:25am - 3.5 - waking - 20 units of tresiba - reduced this from 21 units to try and stop recent hypos
23:56pm - 4.2 - bedtime

Re recent hypos and a lot of 4s


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/my-bgls-for-a-bit-of-extra-support.94072/


----------



## mage 1

Maca44 said:


> It's a good feeling coming down on the Met isn't it keep doing what your doing and soon you might be off them.


Thank you i could have come off them but the doctor and I come to a agreement to go on one metformin slow release for 3 months and have a new Hba1c and then review


----------



## Maca44

mage 1 said:


> Thank you i could have come off them but the doctor and I come to a agreement to go on one metformin slow release for 3 months and have a new Hba1c and then review


Yes no rush


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, happy Father's Day  Will start measuring again Wednesday morning when I give Slimfast yet another go. I bore myself never mind you lot.  Review coming up...


----------



## ColinUK




----------



## DuncanLord

Wirralass said:


> So so close DL. Tomorrow maybe?
> WL


Thanks @Wirralass  but I think that my meter is missing 5.2 from the display.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @freesia and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HSs.

A 5.1 yesterday and a 5.5 today for me. I got a copy of Tom Kerridge's "Outdoor Cooking" for father's day so can't wait for some good weather and firing up the BBQ. Happy father's day to all the other Dad's on here.


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> It’s either the cloud cover trapping pollen or tree pollen, more prevalent in the spring or autumn, that’s released in damp conditions. I’m more sensitive to tree pollen than flower or grass!


A-ha! Makes sense. Thanks, @Lanny.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 10.3 for me today. Also, official first week weigh in and have lost 6lbs


Really pleased for you


----------



## HenryBennett

“Nothing happens, and it keeps on happening … for ever.” Brian Cox.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, a lasagne too far - 9.2


----------



## Ali11782

5.3. Going to be very happy once it hits about 8am.


----------



## SueEK

_An unheard of 5.3 for me today, no idea where that came from. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, D makes no sense whatsoever.  It’s raining again and definitely cooler. Best get ready for work. Have a good day all x_


----------



## freesia

Morning all, a bit low 4.4 for me this morning. A JB before breakfast is needed i think or i won't be able to drive to work.


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.8 on an overcast and cool Monday morning. Have a good week.


----------



## Gwynn

Whatever happened to our summer? Very dark, very cool this morning. Ah well, better than being stiflingly hot.

5.5 for me this morning

Strange thing...Could I get any blood this morning? 6 times I had to try stabbing my fingers before I got any at all! Not sure I enjoy being a pin cushion. Must be the cold restricting the blood flow to my fingers I guess.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Keto Rolls a success so a big fat burger last night with no ill affects with salad of course.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 @6am today 

Busy week this week working everyday, finally have my first Dietitian appointment (phone call with Dietitian  tomorroW)
Will need to chase up some hospital appointments, plus speak to my Doctor 

a bit disappointed as when I weighed myself yesterday morning 
having lost 28 KG since last Oct 
I only needed to loose one more KG (to be overweight rather than obese)
but last week I actually put 1 KG on !


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today.   
Just remembered that yesterday was the 2nd anniversary of my discovery of this forum.

Dez


----------



## Si_M

pulled a 6.5 this morning, have a great week folks


----------



## freesia

Just had to share this!! Pretty pleased with myself. Only over 7 days but still...
Off to work, catch up with you all later. Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Got a consultant appointment today - telephone, of course - sometime from 1.30 to 5pm “for my convenience”. That’s a big window! Fingers crossed DAFNE’s available in my area and up n running. And I’ll be asking about a pump, again...

Great stats @freesia !!!


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 8.2

Upped the insulin a bit yesterday: +4 LR with the evening dose; reluctant to do so but, definitely needed it as despite upping NR with furious firefighting BS went up to the 15’s in the first half of the day & once 2nd LR dose, a bit early at 17:20, things got easier!  Hay fever was awful yesterday & it’s eased a bit this morning: phlegm on waking; no coughing & just quite a bit of swallowing to clear it. Just maybe eased back on the NR a bit too much after I increased LR but, I’d rather THAT than going too low in the night!

I can’t believe that I fell asleep right in the middle of watching last night’s final episode of Brian Cox’s Adventures in Time & Space but, I was so tired & conked out! Will catch up on iPlayer later.  LR is already in, still +4, & will maybe snooze some more now as I’m still tired but, asda shopping at 12:00 to 14:00 & set alarm in case I DO dose off? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all.

12.3 for me. Yesterday was a bit of a naughty tea day with a BBQ at the in laws. 2 bean burgers (with rolls) a few small new potatoes snd salad but then I had lemon cheesecake and ice cream. Back on the wagon this morning though.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, cold and dull here too.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning Everyone 
Having complained about a number missing from my meter yesterday, it appears as if by magic. 
No explanation why!
07:48  up pops a 5.2. 
It will be just my luck if the goalposts have been moved. 
Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.9 today. One word, RICE!

Cooler up here too. Was glorious at 5.55 am when I got up for the loo. That’s life!
Today’s exciting plans include; ironing whilst watching rubbish telly. Walking to the pharmacy for our prescriptions ( wheelbarrow at the ready). And sulking, as it’s not “ Freedom Day”. I’m fact I’m going to sulk until 19th July and if it still doesn’t happen I’ve going to have a flown blown tantrum. 

Have a good “ non-freedom day”.Hope it hasn’t spoiled any plans. 

Comgrats on the HS @DuncanLord. We don’t change the goal posts. We leave that to the government. Can you tell I’m sulking?


----------



## Lanny

The diabetes fairy can be QUITE contrary at times: think you’ve got her pinned down & up she pops messing up your good control; then, can be kinder than you think at other times!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Today's excitement will be gardening and taking Mrs khskel for her second jab.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@DuncanLord


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @DuncanLord on your House Special.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:15am - 3.7 - waking  - 20 units of tresiba and 3 jelly babies
1:52am - 4.7
1:32am - 3.2
23:36 - 4.3 - bedtime


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @DuncanLord on the HS

A 5.6 for me at 06:33 this morning. Not just overcast in West Berks but pouring down


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hey @ColinUK it's good to meet another MySugr twin except yours is far better than mine


----------



## Grannylorraine

@DuncanLord congratulations on your HS.

6.1 this morning so heading in the right direction, still laid up in bed with this lurgy, so hoping to start improving soon, so bad I have had to take a sick day, despite working from home.  Anyway home Covid test was negative, so that was a relief.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

Just having another quick look around the internet.

It seems that different countries have different advice, but most opt for 5 vedge/fruit a day. Portion size varies too.

However the UK is in an odd position as it was recommended in 2014 that 5 a day (of 5 fruit or 5 vedge or mix) was insufficient and that it sould be 10 a day. However, I don't think they rolled that out. Probably too complicated for us mere mortals.

France recommends 5 fruit AND/OR 5 vegetables

Source wikipedia

So the obvious question. Is 5 or 10 portions of fruit/vedge best, and does it really matter.

Those 'in the know' think that it does matter.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I can’t believe that I fell asleep right in the middle of watching last night’s final episode of Brian Cox’s Adventures in Time & Space but, I was so tired & conked out! Will catch up on iPlayer later.


Spoiler alert. The universe is going to end. “Nothing happens, and it keeps on happening … for ever.” (Trillions and trillions and trillions of years in the future)

BTW, I couldn’t spot a problem with BC not moving his upper lip (I can’t recall who raised this). He simply smiles a lot, which is a good thing. He’s enthusiastic and not too earnest.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> So the obvious question. Is 5 or 10 portions of fruit/vedge best, and does it really matter.
> 
> Those 'in the know' think that it does matter.


It’s easier to understand the end of the universe when explained by Professor Brian Cox.


----------



## Michael12421

I thought that you might like to see a picture of the small village where I live


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Just having another quick look around the internet.
> 
> It seems that different countries have different advice, but most opt for 5 vedge/fruit a day. Portion size varies too.
> 
> However the UK is in an odd position as it was recommended in 2014 that 5 a day (of 5 fruit or 5 vedge or mix) was insufficient and that it sould be 10 a day. However, I don't think they rolled that out. Probably too complicated for us mere mortals.
> 
> France recommends 5 fruit AND/OR 5 vegetables
> 
> Source wikipedia
> 
> So the obvious question. Is 5 or 10 portions of fruit/vedge best, and does it really matter.
> 
> Those 'in the know' think that it does matter.


Don’t worry about it!
It’s just the government changing their minds about the rules. …… And we have got used to that over the last few years, or was it months.
Seems like everyone has a different point of view.
Does it depend where the fruit and vegetables are grown as to which rules the governments of the world follow and get their populations eating home grown rather than foreign?
@HenryBennett   Let’s elect Professor Brian Cox


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Spoiler alert. The universe is going to end.


And he thinks it’s hilarious!  My kind of scientist.


----------



## Bloden

Very pretty.


Michael12421 said:


> I thought that you might like to see a picture of the small village where I live
> View attachment 17509


----------



## ColinUK

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hey @ColinUK it's good to meet another MySugr twin except yours is far better than mine
> 
> View attachment 17508


Nothing wrong with an average of 5.8!!


----------



## rebrascora

Just found this and remembered that the forum jammed as I was trying to post it yesterday morning....

4.8 for me this morning after a Dextrose tablet through the night to lift me out of the red. Same basal dose as previous night when I went high and I went to bed on a similar number, 7.1 last night. And no significant increase in activity through the day so I really don't get it!

@MeeTooTeeTwo Nice one Dez!
@freesia Congrats on your House Special too.
@merrymunky Better reading this morning and fab weight loss result! Hope that helps to keep you motivated. Onwards and downwards! Well done!


----------



## rebrascora

And today's result ....

6.8 this morning but that was after a 3 unit correction 3 hours earlier and several corrections before bed, so got yesterday well and truly wrong. I went to my sister's for dinner. Hypoed from my Levemir just as I was helping dish up dinner at my sister's so had to have a jelly baby right before my dinner. Then jabbed 2 units bolus (still hypo but everyone was sitting at the table waiting to eat) Ate my boiled new potatoes first and then the rest of my dinner. Injected 3 units afterwards, went for a walk, came back and all beautifully in range. Had 2 scoops of rum and raisin ice cream (14 ish g carbs) so another 1 unit insulin as I was in the low 5s and decreasing slightly and needed to drive home and left their house on a really nice 6.7 an hour or so later. 45mins drive home and I had gone up to 9.8 and rising so 1.5 units correction (stacking I know but I am pretty good at judging it) and knocked half a unit off my evening Levemir since I had hypoed the night before and earlier in the day. Had another bit walk despite it being midnight but levels continued to rise. Ended up with another 3 unit correction.... also stacked  and still woke up on 12 at 7am having been in double figures most of the night!! Another 3 units correction plus my usual Levemir dose and dropped off to sleep again as I really didn't fancy starting the day on 12! Had a nice lie in and woke to a better number of 6.8 although still not as low as I would have liked or expected.
Don't understand why I have to have so much BG upheaval each time I have a lovely family Sunday dinner (at 6.30pm), especially when it looks like I have managed it really well for the first 4 hours afterwards! It has happened the last 3 times. I wonder if it is the sudden carb increase when I usually eat low carb. I am guessing maybe increasing my evening basal dose and taking it earlier (say 9pm instead of 11-12) might have been a better option to deal with it than all the quick acting corrections late at night. Must remember to try that next time!

Anyway, Congrats @DuncanLord on your House Special for today. 
@freesia .... Just WOW! Fab stats!!! So jealous (mine are absolutely shot after last night!) but soooo pleased for you especially after your recent BG upheaval.
@Lanny and @Grannylorraine Hope you are both feeling better soon. 
@SueEK Fab result this morning for you! Hope you can figure out how to repeat it.


----------



## Lanny

HenryBennett said:


> Spoiler alert. The universe is going to end. “Nothing happens, and it keeps on happening … for ever.” (Trillions and trillions and trillions of years in the future)


No surprise there!  He said way back in 2011 in Wonders ofThe Universe it’s written into the laws of nature & those laws can’t be different for Life to be possible at all albeit, a short window of time!

Loved his reaction at the end of last week’s episode 3: the latest theories of how information in Black Holes are released back to the universe after it evaporates, Hawking Radiation; “it’s so cool, so cool, it’s bonkers!” And it DOES seem so after I searched the internet for the theories!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Almost forgot! Feeling better after a snooze after asda shopping came 40 minutes early: made me laugh when the text came later that they’re on their way; this has happened a few times & this time was the earliest & despite setting alarm for 11:30 it was here by 11:20!  BS is finally coming back to better control with 15:25 BS 6.2 about 3 hours & 30 minutes after eating! So, have the numbers about right, for now, before things change again! Ain’t diabetes fun: never static, perfect for long; either too low or too high a la Einstein’s theory of Relativity!


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Spoiler alert. The universe is going to end. “Nothing happens, and it keeps on happening … for ever.” (Trillions and trillions and trillions of years in the future)
> 
> BTW, I couldn’t spot a problem with BC not moving his upper lip (I can’t recall who raised this). He simply smiles a lot, which is a good thing. He’s enthusiastic and not too earnest.


I thought I was going to live forever, darn, better tell the kids


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Just WOW! Fab stats!!! So jealous (mine are absolutely shot after last night!) but soooo pleased for you especially after your recent BG upheaval


Thank you. I have no idea how i did it and am fully expecting it to change soon. I just thought i'd screenshot it and save it to remind myself i have done it once. I hope yours settle down soon @rebrascora. I think i would get confused with two basal doses. Changing one basal and bolus is enough for me!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> And today's result ....
> 
> 6.8 this morning but that was after a 3 unit correction 3 hours earlier and several corrections before bed, so got yesterday well and truly wrong. I went to my sister's for dinner. Hypoed from my Levemir just as I was helping dish up dinner at my sister's so had to have a jelly baby right before my dinner. Then jabbed 2 units bolus (still hypo but everyone was sitting at the table waiting to eat) Ate my boiled new potatoes first and then the rest of my dinner. Injected 3 units afterwards, went for a walk, came back and all beautifully in range. Had 2 scoops of rum and raisin ice cream (14 ish g carbs) so another 1 unit insulin as I was in the low 5s and decreasing slightly and needed to drive home and left their house on a really nice 6.7 an hour or so later. 45mins drive home and I had gone up to 9.8 and rising so 1.5 units correction (stacking I know but I am pretty good at judging it) and knocked half a unit off my evening Levemir since I had hypoed the night before and earlier in the day. Had another bit walk despite it being midnight but levels continued to rise. Ended up with another 3 unit correction.... also stacked  and still woke up on 12 at 7am having been in double figures most of the night!! Another 3 units correction plus my usual Levemir dose and dropped off to sleep again as I really didn't fancy starting the day on 12! Had a nice lie in and woke to a better number of 6.8 although still not as low as I would have liked or expected.
> Don't understand why I have to have so much BG upheaval each time I have a lovely family Sunday dinner (at 6.30pm), especially when it looks like I have managed it really well for the first 4 hours afterwards! It has happened the last 3 times. I wonder if it is the sudden carb increase when I usually eat low carb. I am guessing maybe increasing my evening basal dose and taking it earlier (say 9pm instead of 11-12) might have been a better option to deal with it than all the quick acting corrections late at night. Must remember to try that next time!
> 
> Anyway, Congrats @DuncanLord on your House Special for today.
> @freesia .... Just WOW! Fab stats!!! So jealous (mine are absolutely shot after last night!) but soooo pleased for you especially after your recent BG upheaval.
> @Lanny and @Grannylorraine Hope you are both feeling better soon.
> @SueEK Fab result this morning for you! Hope you can figure out how to repeat it.


Perhaps your body is trying to tell you that it doesn’t like Sunday Dinners with the family.   I think it will either have to learn or keep quiet.   Laugh very loudly. 
Hope you enjoyed yourself anyway.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Perhaps your body is trying to tell you that it doesn’t like Sunday Dinners with the family.   I think it will either have to learn or keep quiet.   Laugh very loudly.
> Hope you enjoyed yourself anyway.


I had a lovely time thanks and if I keep practicing at a rate of once every few weeks I might eventually figure out an insulin regime which will work for Sunday dinner for me, or I will go back to meat and low carb veggies and discard the idea of having half a small Yorkie with a few potatoes and forgo the ice cream for some cheese. Just experimenting with being a bit more carb adventurous for these special occasions. It is a challenge but I'm not frightened of that... just frustrated because I really thought I had cracked it yesterday. 
First time I tried it, I hypoed twice, once just after eating and then on the journey home and had to pull over for an hour in the dark on my own waiting for levels to come back up and be stable to finish the journey, so I am making a little progress. Wouldn't mind if I was over indulging, but think I made quite sensible choices, just got the timing wrong.


----------



## Bexlee

2.1. Rough night. Hypo registering between 2.1 and 3.5 for almost 3 hours. At one point no value at all. I thought libre was telling pork pies but it actually wasn’t. Felt like I had the hangover from hell for most of the day. Used the low day overall as an excuse for pizza tea


----------



## rebrascora

Not going to give you a "like" for that @Bexlee as it sounds really scary, but hope you enjoyed pizza and you are feeling less steam rollered now. Have you figured out why it happened? Hope you have a better night tonight.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> discard the idea of having half a small Yorkie with a few potatoes


@rebrascora ,  I had to re-read that a few times to get the idea of a small Yorkshire pudding.   My mind kept wandering to deep fried Mars Bars or the equivalent with a Yorkie Bar.  I was trying to work out what insulin regimen you may come up with for that type of dinner. 
It just shows how the mind works overtime on food we are not allowed.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 2.1. Rough night. Hypo registering between 2.1 and 3.5 for almost 3 hours. At one point no value at all. I thought libre was telling pork pies but it actually wasn’t. Felt like I had the hangover from hell for most of the day. Used the low day overall as an excuse for pizza tea


Hope you're feeling better now @Bexlee and enjoyed the pizza


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today, although I was 4.0 in the night and popped a lemon jelly baby to avoid dipping into the red zone


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

Have a great day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 7.0


----------



## HenryBennett

Well, a disappointing 6.9 for me at 06:00. I think my highest waking reading. Moral of the story: steer we’ll clear of Baileys & chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me, although I am sleeping so much, not sure which reading hold count as my waking one.  Have now managed about 12 hrs without any paracetamol so taking that as a sign I am improving, although still feel so sleepy but aches as are definitely not so bad at the moment. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 8.4 about the same as yesterday.

All in target range yesterday, true with extra insulin, but, no higher than 8’s & back down to 6’s after active NR when eating so, a bit disappointed by 8’s this morning when I went to bed on 6.7: have to be a bit more patient & take it as another new start; waking figure always takes the longest to come down! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Throat is just a bit hairy feeling & eyes still streaming quite a lot with the tree pollen trapped by cloud cover! Some sunny clear skies would be nice!


----------



## Maca44

4.4 Knock on the door


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Its bright and sunny this morning. Very cold when I got up. Put the heating on for half an hour (what a wimp).

5.3 for me this morning.

I updated my App yesterday to analyse 'portions' out of interest. It took me all day.

Todays portions total is 9.8
Fruit 6.7 portions
Vedge 3.1 portions

So that's very good.

In fact looking back across time, generally I eat about 8+ portions a day, and I thought it might have been below 5. Not that it really matters, but I now have hard facts to present to 5he GP, DN, Consultant, etc.

Was it worth the effort. Well, nothing beats facts. Guesswork and 'feelings' just don't cut it for me.

There must be another new graph in this somewhere !!! 

Out on the beach for a longer walk after breakfast. Looking forward to it too. Then a bit of shopping.

Looking at the data it seems that the days where I have treated myself to an M&S eclair are the days I lose most weight....so The 'Gwynn Diet', eat nothing but M&S eclairs and lose those pounds very fast. Hmmm maybe not. 

Just shows how interpretation of data is very important and can easily skew the correct message.


----------



## Si_M

A 7.1 this morning so not too bad


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 5.2 so can't claim it as alarm woke me to a lower 4.4.


----------



## Bexlee

Feeling a lot better than yesterday. Just shattered. A 8.1 this morning. Not too bad in view of pizza for tea last night. Have a great day whatever your doing today.


----------



## Bexlee

rebrascora said:


> Not going to give you a "like" for that @Bexlee as it sounds really scary, but hope you enjoyed pizza and you are feeling less steam rollered now. Have you figured out why it happened? Hope you have a better night tonight.


Thanks @rebrascora no idea what happened! Much better night last night absolutely shattered though still.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Hope you're feeling better now @Bexlee and enjoyed the pizza


Pizza was nice. Real treat. Feeling fine again except I’m shattered. Hope you have a great day 21 get ups!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. I was 5.2 at 5am, but that’s far too early to be called morning, and I went back to sleep for a couple of hours.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this momentous occasion. Not because I got a Len Goodman, SEVEN! It’s because it’s the day Mr Eggy catches up with me, he’s 61 today, a full nine weeks and one day after me. You didn’t know I had a toy boy did you! 

Lots of celebrations this week, the original plan was to go to our local Indian restaurant as a family of 13 and sit at one table, but as we know, Freedom Day was postponed, so instead we’re being top rebs and they are all coming to ours to sit around our table ( it will be a squeeze and someone will have to sit on the poufeé) and we’re having a takeaway. Tomorrow we are going to the Lakes for two nights in a posh hotel. I’ve picked up my extra NovaRapid from the pharmacy! Looking forward to it even though we may have to book a “ slot” in the pool now. 

So busy, busy for a few days but I will still check in, even if it’s just to make you jealous. 

Have a great day, we will.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:20am - 5.7  - waking this morning -19 units of tresiba
00:01am - 6.9  - bedtime - ate 1 rich tea finger and some cheddar cheese

This morning I decided to reduce my tresiba further from 20 units to 19 units because I did have some more hypos yesterday but I've got a feeling that in the next few days I'll be increasing it again.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/my-bgls-for-a-bit-of-extra-support.94072/


----------



## Bloden

I’m green with envy @eggyg - a curry AND a trip to the Lakes.  Hope Mr Eggyg has a fab birthday.

Morning folks. 3.9 here.

A frustrating review yesterday. I asked about DAFNE and a pump - again - and the dr said he’d refer me - again. He also said he’d look into half-unit pens for me...watch this space!

I don’t know about you @mum2westiesGill, but Tresiba takes a couple of days to react to a dose change in my body (I think @Kaylz would say the same), so I wait at least 5 days after a dose change before I tweak again. Fun and games. Sbort a sbri (that’s Welsh, the language of dogs and heaven  ).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Ah the sun is back. Such a dark and chilly day yesterday.

A spot if gardening on the cards and then this evening football on the telly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 10.8 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.5 for me today 

Had a stressful few weeks, broken toilet seat that I couldn't face having anyone to come and replace so had to order a new one, a week of perching on porcelain is not fun! Bathroom extractor fan stopped working again can't face anyone in to fix it but a fantastic member here suggested something and hey presto got it going on Sunday night, broken microwave so had to buy a new one, hopefully luck will change now! 

@mum2westiesGill yes I agree with @Bloden I wait 4-5 days after an adjustment to adjust again to be 100% sure, like Bloden is needing have you got a half unit pen you could use for Tresiba? If not it may be worth asking about as although it doesn't seem a lot a half unit can make the world of difference
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Had a stressful few weeks, .....
> xx


Sorry to hear you had all those stresses and problems but very happy to see your post this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Sorry to hear you had all those stresses and problems but very happy to see your post this morning.
> 
> Dez


Why thank you 

Purely a trial basis but hopefully I feel I can stay 
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bloden said:


> I don’t know about you @mum2westiesGill, but Tresiba takes a couple of days to react to a dose change in my body (I think @Kaylz would say the same), so I wait at least 5 days after a dose change before I tweak again. Fun and games. Sbort a sbri (that’s Welsh, the language of dogs and heaven  ).



Thanks @Bloden for saying about waiting a few days before I make a dose change.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
On Waking this morning BG was 5.6. 
I shouldn’t have had those 3 cream crackers for a snack at supper time last night BUT…….
Just got to convince Doctor, this morning, to put I’m fit to work doing non PSV driving jobs on the sickness certificate, so that firm might have to start paying me properly. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> @mum2westiesGill yes I agree with @Bloden I wait 4-5 days after an adjustment to adjust again to be 100% sure, like Bloden is needing have you got a half unit pen you could use for Tresiba? If not it may be worth asking about as although it doesn't seem a lot a half unit can make the world of difference
> xx



Thanks @Kaylz for saying about waiting for 4-5 days with Tresiba before making another dose change.
I don't have a half unit pen for Tresiba - I use disposable pens which only come in 1 unit pens. Can Tresiba be given in half units? Do they do half unit pens for it?


----------



## Lisa66

Good morning.

Good morning. 7.8 for me when I first woke up, 1 unit of NR to head off early rise and reset alarm for another 45 mins. 

Was feeling pooped after a day of highs yesterday. 17 at one point! Couldn’t believe it... loitered around teens until mid afternoon. Absolutely no idea why. Can’t remember being that high for a very long time. Checked and double checked everything no clues, other than downturn in weather and temp, but can’t believe it would be this...so let’s see how today goes. 

Dentist today ..a bit of upholstery later, I need to decide what colour buttons to add to a chair...this could take me quite some time, days possibly ...making decisions isn’t one of my strengths...then hopefully a potter in the garden to get rid of the weeds that seem to have shot up in the rain.

Lovely to see you again @Kaylz . Don’t they say everything comes in threes, hopefully that’s it for you nowx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Purely a trial basis but hopefully I feel I can stay
> xx


Good to see you posting again, welcome back!


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.8 for me at 04:55 this morning. Cloud seems to be burning off and we even had a glimpse of the sun earlier so hopefully we are in for a spell of better weather. I need to get started on working through my Tom Kerridge book!


----------



## rebrascora

5.5 for me but levels went high again last night (without a Sunday dinner) so looks like a basal issue. Had to have 2 corrections last night before bed and went up to 11. More exercise or more basal needed.
I've got my blood test for HbA1c etc tomorrow along with the usual BP, weight and foot tickle etc. We have a new DN at the surgery. She has taken over from the previous one who oversaw my diagnosis and I really liked, who has retired. I have met the new one a few times as she has been at the practice as a regular nurse for quite a while. Be interested to find out how much training she has had or if she is still waiting for training. Quite looking forward to my appointment. I don't get out much!! Then I have a telephone appointment with consultant next Tue so hopefully he will be in possession of my results although I fear they will not be quite a s good as my previous one due to last 3-4 months of BG upheaval.

@Kaylz So good to see you back posting. Hope you feel comfortable to make become  regular contributor again.

@DuncanLord Good luck getting back to work.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks for the welcome back guys  Did ya miss me? LOL

@mum2westiesGill yes Tresiba is available in cartridges and can be used in the half unit pen NovoPen Echo as that's the combo I've been using for a couple of years now 
xx


----------



## Hazel

Good morning everyone - 5.7 today

Lovely sunny day, stuck indoors, waiting for fire alarms to be checked, hopefully before lunch, then out for a wach to enjoy the sunshine, while we have it.     Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Hey, after a wee bit of an extra snooze, I see that @Kaylz is back posting! Yay!  A great big from me & please drop in more often! Hopefully, no more bad luck now as you’ve been hit with one after another! Fingers Crossed emoji!


----------



## Maca44

@Kaylz So glad to see you post even missed your avatar pic it makes me smile


----------



## SueEK

Damned awful day. Forgot to set alarm (unheard of) got up 10 minutes before I’m supposed to leave. Dashed around like an idiot, no time to test, hubby in porch with the dog ready to go out, pick up keys, go out, shut the door and realise I have the wrong keys. Hubby has left my keys in the door so can’t get back in - locked out. Hubby takes me to work in his car, had to leave him with the problem. Didn’t pick up the milk for work which is my job on a Tuesday.  Dreadful day work wise, not just patients but drs expectations of what we can do is ridiculous. Have come home and just sitting here fiddling around as can’t be bothered to do a thing, not even talk
However one good thing - @Kaylz is back. YIPPEE WELCOME BACK LUV, SO GOOD TO SEE YOU POSTING AGAIN.  The only brightness of the day. X


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Purely a trial basis but hopefully I feel I can stay
> xx


Missed you!


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Damned awful day.


Hopefully all done and dusted and you’re back on an even keel now.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@SueEK when sh*t happens it's like buses it comes along in groups of 2, 3 and even four. 
When I get afflicted by these random acts of fate I always hum/whistle or sing the Eric Idle/Monty Python song "Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life". It doesn't negate the things that have just happened, but it does make me feel a little bit better and I always end up with a (small) smile on my face.
I can't remember who said "the darkest hour is just before dawn" but I hope your dawn tomorrow is brighter and full of wonderful things.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

I like the song “Smile” the lyrics were written by Charlie Chaplin & I think the best artist to have covered that song was Michael Jackson: also, his favourite song; his voice went so well with the heartfelt lyrics! 

Days like that happen sometimes & the little hits can pile up into a BIG one & sometimes I just have to Smile through it albeit, a Mona Lisa one!  Like this one


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Damned awful day. Forgot to set alarm (unheard of) got up 10 minutes before I’m supposed to leave. Dashed around like an idiot, no time to test, hubby in porch with the dog ready to go out, pick up keys, go out, shut the door and realise I have the wrong keys. Hubby has left my keys in the door so can’t get back in - locked out. Hubby takes me to work in his car, had to leave him with the problem. Didn’t pick up the milk for work which is my job on a Tuesday.  Dreadful day work wise, not just patients but drs expectations of what we can do is ridiculous. Have come home and just sitting here fiddling around as can’t be bothered to do a thing, not even talk
> However one good thing - @Kaylz is back. YIPPEE WELCOME BACK LUV, SO GOOD TO SEE YOU POSTING AGAIN.  The only brightness of the day. X


Thank you, I can't bring myself to "like" your whole post though so it's not that I'm being nasty! I hope you have a better evening! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Missed you!


Thank you!  I missed you guys too! xx


----------



## Kaylz

So might hang about the forum this evening, Bruce isn't in the best of moods so not the best of company xx


----------



## SueEK

Had a two hour nap and feel a bit more ‘with it’ now. Tomorrow is another day!! X


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, it was a 4.9 for me this morning, hope everyone is well.


----------



## freesia

@mum2westiesGill, i have a Novopen Echo for my Tresiba with cartridges, it doses in half units and they do make all the difference to me atm. I'm finding 16u is not enough and i spike at 3am massively but 16.5 seems to keep me in or only just out of range overnight without causing hypos in the day.

@Kaylz, welcome back.

@SueEK, sounds like you had an awful day! I hope tomorrow is better for you.

@Bexlee only 20 days left!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A puzzling 8.8 for me today  I was a little on the high side before bed but decided not to correct as I'm very sensitive to insulin at the moment - ah well, win some, lose some!


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today. Off to work hoping for a better day. Have a good one all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning on a much brighter morning. Out on the beach later for a longer walk.

5.3 BG this morning.

I read on the internet that quite a few health web sites (especially Australian ones) suggest that people should eat 30g nuts a day along side the 5 a day, 7 a day?, 10 a day? advice.

Any thoughts. 

30g of nuts is quite carb and calorie heavy.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 11.7 for me. Had a very naughty Wetherspoons yesterday and the reading after was horrendous. I am back on track today and won’t be doing that again for a while.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## HenryBennett

A not too bad 6.5 this morning, after an Indian meal last night.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another 7 for me again today. Which isn’t surprising after our Indian feast.  Snap @HenryBennett! You coped better than me!

Everyone enjoyed it,  but my goodness, what a pile of food arrived! We ordered for 9 although there was 12 of us, baby Zara declined the vindaloo, but it could have fed the entire village! We know the restaurant really well as it’s literally 100 yards down the road. Firstly, they gave us a very good discount and  extra food and presented Mr Eggy with a bottle of wine as it was his birthday. Everyone went home with doggy bags and my freezer has saag aloo, tarka dahl, vegetable pilau and two garlic naans in residence! Mr Eggy had a great day and to put the icing on the cake, England won their match. Not that I was watching as I was on cleaning up and watering the garden duty.
Photo below of the groaning table. Poppadom mountain!  I actually didn’t order anything, I just grazed. Had an Indian tapas/ meze type of thing.

Now to get ready for our trip to the Lakes. More food and drink! Also the girls bought their dad ( and me I suppose) a Rick Stein Lobster Thermidor meal kit, three courses and a bottle of expertly paired wine! It’s coming Saturday! Creon and NovaRapid at the ready!

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## goodybags

OMG 9.1 this morning 
I know what I ate for Dinner (grabbed on the go as late driving home and no insulin with it last night) 
stopped and ate from Mc Donald’s and to make that even worse worse snacks at petrol station 

bit of a blip yesterday evening, slapped wrist  



Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

06:39 BS 9.1 Oh dear!  Going in the wrong direction!

A big boo boo yesterday, which I suspected at the time & ignored anyway, of having a latte with my dinner of salmon paste sandwiches: too late in the day for coffee around 16:40; couldn’t sleep until after 02:30, last time I looked at the clock, even though I was dead tired as I was SO wired!  LR just in & going back to bed for some more sleep! Stream of z’s emoji! Should have had tea but, fancied a latte which I have paid for! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A higher 8.3 for me this morning. Strangely i also had 2 big spikes yesterday that needed corrections,not had that for a while and no idea what caused them. Oh well, thats D for you.

@eggyg the table of food looks amazing!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Is there room for one more on the naughty step this morning? 14.4 eek for me after a meal out last night and two overnight corrections. I wasn’t expecting to go THAT high. Red-faced in shame emoji.

Had a phone consultation with surgery DSN, Mary, yesterday. She’s all for me getting a pump and says the pump dr and DSN at the local hospital are fab. Let’s see if the other consultant remembers to refer me this time - if not, I’ve to ring Mary and she’ll get the ball rolling. Exciting!

Lovely pic @eggyg.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Photo below of the groaning table. Poppadom mountain!  I actually didn’t order anything, I just grazed. Had an Indian tapas/ meze type of thing.


That certainly is a mountain of food.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning people!
8.5 yesterday 
9.5 this morning 
I see I've joined a few high-ish numbers but hey ho tomorrow's another day! 

WL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, but my BGs were inexplicably in double figures for a lot of yesterday, despite doing a lot of gardening (not even my own garden, I was tackling daughter’s). Are you sure the Diabetes Fairy is still safely buried, @Northerner , a lot of people (you included) seem to be having their levels tweaked by mysterious outside forces at the moment.


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Another 7 for me again today. Which isn’t surprising after our Indian feast.  Snap @HenryBennett! You coped better than me!
> 
> Everyone enjoyed it,  but my goodness, what a pile of food arrived! We ordered for 9 although there was 12 of us, baby Zara declined the vindaloo, but it could have fed the entire village! We know the restaurant really well as it’s literally 100 yards down the road. Firstly, they gave us a very good discount and  extra food and presented Mr Eggy with a bottle of wine as it was his birthday. Everyone went home with doggy bags and my freezer has saag aloo, tarka dahl, vegetable pilau and two garlic naans in residence! Mr Eggy had a great day and to put the icing on the cake, England won their match. Not that I was watching as I was on cleaning up and watering the garden duty.
> Photo below of the groaning table. Poppadom mountain!  I actually didn’t order anything, I just grazed. Had an Indian tapas/ meze type of thing.
> 
> Now to get ready for our trip to the Lakes. More food and drink! Also the girls bought their dad ( and me I suppose) a Rick Stein Lobster Thermidor meal kit, three courses and a bottle of expertly paired wine! It’s coming Saturday! Creon and NovaRapid at the ready!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


Good grief eggyg that's an enormous feast   I've never seen so many Poppadoms
WL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today's reading, exactly 5 on the nose and fingertip. 
Got the results of last week's blood tests and toe tickling session with the DSN. All normal -  HbA1c 36. 
Even scored the lowest ever BP reading of 120/70 whilst at a surgery (chronic white coat syndrome sufferer me)
I must be doing something right. 

Have a great day everyone.

Dez


----------



## Si_M

Happy with this mornings 6.1, and the graph was stable all night with no highs or lows another added bonus


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Well at least England played one good half of football last night. Let's see who we get to play in the next round. Whoever it is will be tough.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. Disappointing 8.8 for me this morning and that was after correcting a 12 at 4am. What is going on?! I heard the Libre alarm and was expecting it to be low...or incorrect....12 confirmed by finger prick. I’m kind of slightly reassured that others are having unexpected highs too. @Robin your day sounds like my Monday.

Anyhoo...it’s a lovely sunny morning and we’re off to Devon for the day....haven’t been for over a year...am very excited. Need to limber up to hopefully beat my husband at my favourite crazy golf “course” , tbh the only thing I can beat him at. (That and Absolute Balderdash). Loser buys the ice cream  

Have a good day everyone...hope there are no BG surprises for anyone today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

Well here's a surprise for me I don't think
7:26am - 3.4 waking - had 19 units of tresiba and 3 jelly babies
7:46 - 3.9 - another  3 jelly babies - at this rate I'll be looking like a jelly baby lol
8:05 - 4.8 - hooray although still low - breakfast in an hour - not at the moment because still enjoying my last bit of a lie in before work
23:14pm - 4.6 - bedtime - had some chicken, cheese and 3 rich tea fingers of 12g of carbs - no humalog


----------



## Maca44

Low 3.5 this morning had salad for tea and low carb day yesterday + 5mile walk 2 of which was running. Got private cholesterol results after stopping statins and it's up so GP's call methinks will have to go back on them, no Biggy but worth a try coming off. 

Perfect day for our Paddle boarding lessons on the river Hamble in a couple of hours.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All,
@Northerner  That mysterious force is definitely tweaking our results!
Last two days had roughly same carbs and calories at meal times at about same time.
Last night went from 5.8 at 20:50 to 5.0 at 23:10,  night before it only dropped to 5.7.
had Coffee and Cream crackers and low and behold this morning at 07:30 a 5.5.
Note to self, label which fingers give high or low results on prick, so it might be able to duplicate results.    Lol.
@Robin    Please leave the Diabetes Fairy buried!

Have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

It's an 11 for me, too many biscuits, hard to tell what they amount to when they are the ones that have been left due to being broken into bits, ah well never mind, fresh biscuits being put in the tub today   

Hopefully today is the last day Bruce will have off work for workmen, he had his new boiler and radiators installed last Thursday, electrician didn't show to finish the job so he was told to call in the morning, they called him back saying electrician couldn't get to him until Tuesday so he phoned his boss to say he needed yesterday off, anyway he slept in yesterday so I told him to phone and see if the electrician had attempted to be, good job I told him to phone as he was told the job had been logged but not passed on to the electrician so he wouldn't be until today! Phoned his boss again and he wasn't happy but nothing Bruce can do, fingers crossed! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> That certainly is a mountain of food.


In our defence. Six containers were chutneys and or pickles and five were salad! They were never opened!


----------



## eggyg

Wirralass said:


> Good grief eggyg that's an enormous feast   I've never seen so many Poppadoms
> WL


Most of them went in the bin! Can’t be saved as they soon turn into flopadoms!!  I’ll get me coat!


----------



## FRANKIE2020

hi everyone 5.8 this morning think i'll have a chill out day been decorating the last few days and feel tired but it looks lovely so was worth it.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Is there room for one more on the naughty step this morning? 14.4 eek for me after a meal out last night and two overnight corrections. I wasn’t expecting to go THAT high. Red-faced in shame emoji.
> 
> Had a phone consultation with surgery DSN, Mary, yesterday. She’s all for me getting a pump and says the pump dr and DSN at the local hospital are fab. Let’s see if the other consultant remembers to refer me this time - if not, I’ve to ring Mary and she’ll get the ball rolling. Exciting!
> 
> Lovely pic @eggyg.


Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Today's reading, exactly 5 on the nose and fingertip.
> Got the results of last week's blood tests and toe tickling session with the DSN. All normal - HbA1c 36.
> Even scored the lowest ever BP reading of 120/70 whilst at a surgery (chronic white coat syndrome sufferer me)
> I must be doing something right.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Dez


Great results Dez, well done to you x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> It's an 11 for me, too many biscuits, hard to tell what they amount to when they are the ones that have been left due to being broken into bits, ah well never mind, fresh biscuits being put in the tub today
> 
> Hopefully today is the last day Bruce will have off work for workmen, he had his new boiler and radiators installed last Thursday, electrician didn't show to finish the job so he was told to call in the morning, they called him back saying electrician couldn't get to him until Tuesday so he phoned his boss to say he needed yesterday off, anyway he slept in yesterday so I told him to phone and see if the electrician had attempted to be, good job I told him to phone as he was told the job had been logged but not passed on to the electrician so he wouldn't be until today! Phoned his boss again and he wasn't happy but nothing Bruce can do, fingers crossed!
> xx


Good morning   
Did you do a correction for the 11? Hope you enjoyed your broken biscuits - were they eaten at bedtime and did you take insulin for them?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Lovely here again. Out at 5 digging, put tons of foxgloves in and a little oak, not our garden, some land down the bottom of the road, rushed back, back again with 2 full watering cans, then measured as no time before, 8.7 @ 6.14 and also interesting bled like a stuck pig, didn't notice at first as usually have trouble getting any blood out at all.  

Have a good day all. Hope you have a cracking week @SueEK to make up for that bad day. 

Lovely to see you again @Kaylz


----------



## rebrascora

Seems like it is a morning of highs or lows today. I am of course joining the group of highs with an 8.5. I will take that though. 
I had rather too much to drink last night and ate *very *late (midnight) then headed up the hill to check on horses and move the electric fence back, give Rascal his obligatory tummy tickle etc. before home to bed. There is clearly no justice in the world because I slept well and woke up at 7am feeling far more refreshed than I usually do with not a trace of a hangover. Only problem is that I clearly didn't give it enough thought on timing my big blow out as I had to collect an early morning urine sample for my appointment today and then a blood sample at 10.30am and I dread to think what that alcohol will do to the results!! Can't decide whether to confess in advance or just wait and see. Will probably confess. I really enjoyed my evening though! Tried a new rum last night "Dead Man's Fingers" and it was rather good. Might be a new favourite.

Anyway, must hit the shower now and do some final foot maintenance in prep for my toe tickle. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

FRANKIE2020 said:


> hi everyone 5.8 this morning think i'll have a chill out day been decorating the last few days and feel tired but it looks lovely so was worth it.


Hi Frankie. Good to see you found your way here. Welcome to the thread. What have you been decorating and more importantly what colour?


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.6 for me at 05:17 this morning. Looks like being a glorious sunny day here in West Berks.


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning
> Did you do a correction for the 11? Hope you enjoyed your broken biscuits - were they eaten at bedtime and did you take insulin for them?


Yes of course I took a correction for the 11 and yes they were eaten at bedtime due to being too low to go to bed on as I  have an issue with dropping through the night so no, no insulin given as it would totally defeat the purpose xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Kaylz - lovely to see you my darling.

6.4 for me this morning, getting fed up with these 6's now, finally getting over this virus and back working today, but just want numbers in the 5s.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it turns out my appointment wasn't with the new diabetes trained nurse but with the community health worker and just a 10min appt, so bloods taken and urine sample submitted, BP and weight measured and recorded.... both a bit higher than I would like but she was quite happy with them. Didn't have time for a toe tickle etc so she made an appointment for me with the nurse I thought i was going to see today, for a review, toe tickle, injection site check etc and there will be a DSN in clinic with her that day so happy about that. Seems like I am getting 4 for the price of one.... Community health worker today, consultant next week and then DN and DSN a fortnight later!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, a 3.2 for me this morning probably due to the exertions yesterday doing physical intervention training.


----------



## Bexlee

6.6 this morning good after the last few days of highs and lows.

@eggyg my word that looked a wonderful feast and fabulous family time too. Poppodoms yummmy.


----------



## Christy

Lovely to see @Kaylz back but don't go Ted @KARNAK. We'll miss your good advice, caring nature and witty repartee. Please stay even though you're unhappy with the above. Life's too short


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Fingers crossed for you xx


Thanks @SueEK


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  For some reason, after the usual breakfast rise, I was really scraping along the bottom for most of yesterday - no amount of jelly babies and cake seemed to even make a dent


----------



## HenryBennett

6.4 for me, despite an effort to keep the carbs down yesterday.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 10.9 for me today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## SueEK

6.3 and off to clean the caravan. Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Si_M

A very disappointing 9.3 this morning, it looks like I have been high all night


----------



## Maca44

4.3. Fell in twice paddle boarding yesterday but stood upright most of the time, it was quiet relaxing but did loose wedding ring on last fall, been putting off having it reduced in size due to weight loss now got to buy a new one. Tattoos today and been told to get sugar levels up so I don't faint so as I can't do that I am going to faint   .

No wedding ring so I'm single again, anyone want to go on a date until I get my new one


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Dark, wet this morning but not too cold. Sadly I can't get out to exercise early this morning as I have to wait in for an installer to come and install two replacement cupboard doors in the kitchen.

However, good news, BG this morning 5.2 yessss !!!!

A good start.

Hmm I can no longer wear my wedding ring as it just falls off every time now.

Many years ago I lost a lot of weight and the same thing happened only it dropped off when at the beach. It took a whole, but with very very careful digging and sorting through the sand where we were sitting I eventually found it again . Lesson learned. Although I'm not quite sure what that lesson was...


----------



## Hazel

Good morning campers - 5.2 today

Hopefully yesterdays B12 injection will help the terrible fatigue.   

Have a safe day people


----------



## Maca44

Well done 5.2's I have only had one


----------



## Lanny

Two HS already, well done @Hazel & @Gwynn 

06:39 BS 8.2 Just knock of 3mmol & it’ll be a HS too? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Hazel and @Gwynn on the House Specials.  
5.0 for me today.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 this morning after needing two corrections yesterday. I spoke too soon about it settling down a bit. Just today and tomorrow until the weekend, am so tired.

Congratulations @Gwynn and @Hazel on your HS.


----------



## Ali11782

Morning... Are we all ready for another day of carb counting. 
4 for me this morning but I sat between 3 and 4 all night, woke up with it but I just couldn't move to get my dextrose. Which isn't good is it. 
Alison


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   6.9 here.


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel & @Gwynn


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations @Hazel & Gwynn.

6.5 today, still sneezing so probably why my numbers are high, but really fed up of being in the 6s, especially as I only have 3  months to get my HbA1c down.  Oh well I will just have to work doubly hard when I am better, going to try some gentle yoga now as haven't done any exercise for a week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. I was running high all yesterday again. Had almost decided that it was compromised insulin, as I had it in my bag for several days last week when we were having a heatwave, but I rage bolused a correction plus lunchtime dose far too early for when I was intending to eat, and plummeted. So, can’t blame the insulin, just me then.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. A much more pleasing 6.5 for me today.

Lovely day at Charmouth and Lyme Regis yesterday. I beat my husband at crazy golf...phew....even at the 18th, so a tense few minutes before it was decided who would be buying the ice creams...mint choc chip for me

Well done in house specials this morning.

I bet it was lovely on the Hamble yesterday @Maca44 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

No footy until Saturday now. I will feel a bit lost. Nevermind, rehearsal studio tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Lisa66 said:


> I bet it was lovely on the Hamble yesterday @Maca44
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone.


Yes it was perfect lots of wildlife but seal didn't show, I bet he got my ring and sold it.


----------



## Ali11782

Such an annoying graph


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
Hope this finds everyone safe and happy. 
A 5.7 this morning


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today I am still trying to get patient access to my results asked doctor and she printed of the last five years of my Hba1c she all so explain my last blood test results in detail but no access I will keep on trying


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ali11782 said:


> Such an annoying graph View attachment 17553



Lots of in range time though  

It looks a bit like my graph on days where I’m cycling between hypo-dodging carbs and panicked insulin corrections. Was that happening or is yours usually like that?

Sorry about the long low overnight  Might be worth setting an alarm for 2-3am tonight?

Hope things begin to smooth out today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:24am - 7.4 - waking - 19 units of tresiba
23:07pm - 4.7 - bedtime - had 4 rich tea fingers 16g of carbs,  a bit of salmon and some cheese - no humalog for the biscuits

Please feel free to leave me some feedback


----------



## FRANKIE2020

Morning all 8.2 this morning had a bit of an up and down day yesterday but steady through the night .


----------



## Kaylz

@Ali11782 no it really isn't good to allow a hypo to carry on, for one it's dangerous and you may go lower, each hypo kills brain cells and spending too much time down low can significantly increase the risk of losing hypo awareness which is horrible, experienced it on a few occasions over the years myself, I'm not trying to scare you but please treat right away before you end up in a situation where you can't treat them yourself, I know at times it's difficult to muster up the strength to move and get things but keep them closer to you or even on you to ensure you can act appropriately, hope you aren't feeling too rough today xx


----------



## Ali11782

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lots of in range time though
> 
> It looks a bit like my graph on days where I’m cycling between hypo-dodging carbs and panicked insulin corrections. Was that happening or is yours usually like that?
> 
> Sorry about the long low overnight  Might be worth setting an alarm for 2-3am tonight?
> 
> Hope things begin to smooth out today.



So this was my day in food and carbs. Took one unit for breakfast, one for lunch and 2.5 for dinner. Didn't have any corrections but did do a some hypo dodging but it was just before meals. I've reducee my morning basal today as I want to not be having to eat so often.


----------



## Ali11782

No


Kaylz said:


> @Ali11782 no it really isn't good to allow a hypo to carry on, for one it's dangerous and you may go lower, each hypo kills brain cells and spending too much time down low can significantly increase the risk of losing hypo awareness which is horrible, experienced it on a few occasions over the years myself, I'm not trying to scare you but please treat right away before you end up in a situation where you can't treat them yourself, I know at times it's difficult to muster up the strength to move and get things but keep them closer to you or even on you to ensure you can act appropriately, hope you aren't feeling too rough today xx


No totally not good, I kept waking up but my dextrose was just over the side of the room and I felt so weird I could get up. So it will def be next to my bed tonight


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Well I woke to 7.1 but after a significant drop 2 days ago I decided to have 3 Lifts, good job as by breakfast I'd come down to 5.7 despite the Lifts   

Bruce is really not a happy bunny, got to 2:30 yesterday afternoon and still no sign of the electrician so I told him to phone (I'd actually told him to phone earlier but he didn't listen) the lassie on Tuesday had lied and hadn't passed the job over at all so no electrician even due, the lad he spoke to said he could sort it for Friday but Bruce can't get anymore time off just now so he's now left with an unfinished job for goodness knows how long and having to flick the switch to obtain hot water 
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

So sorry to hear you lost your wedding ring @Maca44 

Hope that’s not too upsetting for you.

6.6 for me. Cloudy start here, nothing like yesterday when I got 2 loads of washing dry!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 7:24am - 7.4 - waking - 19 units of tresiba
> 23:07pm - 4.7 - bedtime - had 4 rich tea fingers 16g of carbs,  a bit of salmon and some cheese - no humalog for the biscuits
> 
> Please feel free to leave me some feedback


Update to my earlier post
At bedtime my MySugr bolus adviser advised to do 1 unit of insulin for the biscuits - my DSN's advice is if I'm under 8mmol at bedtime to have 15g to 20g of carbs with no insulin - as you can see I went with my DSN's advice - also as you can see I woke on 7.4 which is a nice number and within my target range of 5mmol - 8mmol - did I do right or wrong?


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill seen as you woke higher and not  hypo I think you know yourself you did the correct thing, taking insulin would defeat the purpose of having biscuits to bring you up a bit and keep you "safe" overnight like I mentioned yesterday


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. Dark, wet this morning but not too cold. Sadly I can't get out to exercise early this morning as I have to wait in for an installer to come and install two replacement cupboard doors in the kitchen.
> 
> However, good news, BG this morning 5.2 yessss !!!!
> 
> A good start.
> 
> Hmm I can no longer wear my wedding ring as it just falls off every time now.
> 
> Many years ago I lost a lot of weight and the same thing happened only it dropped off when at the beach. It took a whole, but with very very careful digging and sorting through the sand where we were sitting I eventually found it again . Lesson learned. Although I'm not quite sure what that lesson was...


Congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Good morning campers - 5.2 today
> 
> Hopefully yesterdays B12 injection will help the terrible fatigue.
> 
> Have a safe day people


Congratulations @Hazel! Hope the B12 gives you more oomph!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 at 7am, dozed off again and woke at 8am, 5.9! Just had a wonderful hotel breakfast overlooking Lake Windermere, Cumberland sausage ( of course) hash brown, poached egg and a slice of black pudding all washed down with copious cups of tea and a round of toast. That’ll be me ‘til tonight. Although I will take emergency snacks for our walk up Gummer’s How. 

Bit misty over the fells but very mild and still, sunny intervals forecast for this afternoon. We’ve been to this hotel a dozen times and although it’s still wonderful, Covid restrictions have put a dampener on things. The personal touch isn’t there obviously, the craic at the dinner table or at the bar is no longer a feature. No bread trolley before dinner, where they cut the bread of your choice for you. Now just a generic roll given to you with tongs from a basket. Luckily, we can still use the pool. Also the gym ( ha ha that’ll never happen), sauna, steam room and Jacuzzi as long as no one else is in! #firstworldproblems 

Have a great day all, I’m off to climb a fell, after my huge breakfast has digested! 

Congratulations @Gwynn and @Hazel on your HSs.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 9.7 @ 7.34 today.  Seems like rushing down the bottom of the road and chucking plants in makes my blood thinner and much easier to measure but then my  bg goes up. Need to take it before and after tomorrow then. At least I didn't have to rush back down after and water them all in as the heavens opened. I like rain. 

Have a good day all. I am on a new laptop, hate new things, always struggle until I get used to them and Facebook have chucked me off, which might be a bit of a relief actually.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> No wedding ring so I'm single again, anyone want to go on a date until I get my new one


Only if you cancel the tattoos.


----------



## Kaylz

@Maca44 I expect to see this tattoo! Love ink me xx


----------



## rebrascora

8.9 for me this morning. My own fault.... I ate a few too many roasted peanuts last night! I really must stop buying those large bags of them that Lidl sell. I know I can't apply portion control once I open them!

Congrats to @Gwynn and @Hazel on your House Specials this morning.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Gwynn and @Hazel on the HSs. I'm joining you on the HS step with a 5.2 at 05:28 this morning.
Cloud but mild here in West Berks. Off to my son's school this afternoon to watch an outdoor production of a Midsummer Night's Dream. Then sports day at the weekend.


----------



## SueEK

@Maca44 sorry you lost your ring.  I’ve only ever had one HS and rarely get anywhere near it. Good luck with your tattoos.
Congrats @Hazel, @adrian1der  and @Gwynn on your HS.
@freesia hope the weekend comes round quickly and stays for a long time lol x


----------



## DuncanLord

Congratulations @Hazel , @adrian1der and @Gwynn  on that elusive BG measurement. 
why is it that the 5.2 step is so difficult to get?
Is it the meter companies have a conspiracy against us, hack the meters and only give that result occasionally, so that we purchase one of their products.
Or is it that Diabetes ‘Fairy’ going Hahahaha at our bodies.


----------



## Bloden

DuncanLord said:


> Or is it that Diabetes ‘Fairy’ going Hahahaha at our bodies.


It’ll be the fairy. I’d heard thru the grapevine she was under someone’s patio, but it looks like she managed to escape.


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Maca44

everydayupsanddowns said:


> So sorry to hear you lost your wedding ring @Maca44
> 
> Hope that’s not too upsetting for you.
> 
> 6.6 for me. Cloudy start here, nothing like yesterday when I got 2 loads of washing dry!


Before having Diabetes I would have been upset but I now have a very different outlook on life so material things are not important to me anymore, I am important to me so although I rather I didn't loose it fact is it's just a bit of metal which I can replace  .

Hope me wife doesn't read this.


----------



## Ali11782

So is it normal if you've been hypo all night to just want to do nothing but eat all morning?


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> It’ll be the fairy. I’d heard thru the grapevine she was under someone’s patio, but it looks like she managed to escape.


Fred West’s patio.


----------



## Kaylz

Ali11782 said:


> So is it normal if you've been hypo all night to just want to do nothing but eat all morning?


I wouldn't know, generally folk want to eat the kitchen whilst hypo but I've never knowingly let a hypo go on all night BUT when they weren't waking me then no I didn't want to do nothing but eat when I got up, probably because of the hypo hangover making me feel dreadful xx


----------



## Ali11782

Kaylz said:


> I wouldn't know, generally folk want to eat the kitchen whilst hypo but I've never knowingly let a hypo go on all night BUT when they weren't waking me then no I didn't want to do nothing but eat when I got up, probably because of the hypo hangover making me feel dreadful xx


Thanks. Just interested because I've had a massive appetite this morning wheras normally I have breakfast and that's me happy till lunch time.


----------



## Lanny

@Ali11782 Could be the liver replenishing as it emptied its store of sugar for the long time you were hypo? That’s why you need to be careful about correcting highs after hypos: I don’t as long as it’s not too high & keep testing; about 15/16 before I cautiously add a correction if it’s been going up for about 2 hours! Learnt the hard way in the past & overdid it ending up swing from low to high back to low again!


----------



## Lisa66

Kaylz said:


> @Maca44 I expect to see this tattoo! Love ink me xx


@Kaylz you do realise there was mention of a foxes tail in a previous post...that’s something none of us need to see!


----------



## Lisa66

Maca44 said:


> Yes it was perfect lots of wildlife but seal didn't show, I bet he got my ring and sold it.


Ooh that would be a Niffler...is there one on the Hamble?! 

(Hope the link works)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Evening all, dead on 5 for me today.


----------



## Maca44

Lisa66 said:


> @Kaylz you do realise there was mention of a foxes tail in a previous post...that’s something none of us need to see!


I didn't go down that road   when they are out of their plastic wrapper I shall reveal.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today, with a wiggly line overnight and a dip into the red that necessitated a jelly baby  I used to get such lovely straight lines - where have they gone?


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.7 at the earlier time of 05:30.


----------



## Ali11782

5.7, much better night. 
Today is going to be a good day I have decided lol


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all.  10.4 here this morning. I tried to find my old logs from when I first started testing to see how long it took for my morning levels to start coming down. No idea where they are though.  Two weeks in and still always over 10. Long old slog this diabetes lark!


----------



## Gwynn

It couldn't get much darker, colder, wetter...where's my summer gone? I don't get out to walk as much when it is like this too.a bit depressing.

5.3 for me this morning. So close...

Nothing planned for today. Possibly an 'A' delivery of a tiny set of red coloured scales.

Had garlic prawns with garlic mushrooms last night for tea as an experiment. It was quite good. Not one of my favourites but ok. Quite filling though.


----------



## Si_M

7.9 this morning but at least I know why the raise, I have a tooth infection so am now on antibiotics, it will be interesting to see how quickly they return to normality


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.3 for me...2 JBs at 4.30.

A damp and grey Friday morning here, hopefully we’ll see some sunshine this afternoon.

Have  a good Friday all.


----------



## freesia

Its a low 4.4 for me. A sip of juice with breakfast i think. So glad its friday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today, miserable weather wise. Trying to sort out two pensions, what a palaver, they want to know the ins and outs of everything, obviously working out how long I’ve got left to live!!  Not much happening today.
Have a good one all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

The sun’s already doing the Hokey Cokey - in, out, in, out, thunder, chuck it down - so it’s shorts and a pacamac for this morning’s walk.

You’re right @Ali11782, today IS going to be a good day - hubby’s going to finish the kitchen skirting board and the fridge can finally leave the lounge!


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning. Damp and dismal which is very odd because my farrier is coming and the sun always shines when he visits. Got my water butts cleaned and scrubbed out up at the yard last night in anticipation of them getting filled up, so quite excited to see how much lovely clean water I have. I know, I need to get out more!!  You know your life has hit a new level of boring when you are excited about the level of water collected overnight! It is nice to have a positive take on rain though and to be fair the land needed it.
Hope everyone has a good day and congrats to @adrian1der on your HS yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a very, very wet Lake District. It’s rained non stop since 4 am!  6.3 on this beautiful morning!
 The rain has scuppered our last day’s plans unfortunately, we were going to have a drive to Grange over Sands but I think we may just go straight home. 


We’ve had a fabulous time as usual. We walked 9 miles yesterday from the hotel to the summit of Gummer’s How. Most “normal” folks, ie sensible, would jump in their car, which is parked right outside the hotel, and drive up the very steep hill to the carpark right opposite to the start of the walk meaning they miss out on the 200 metre ascent before the start! Bah! Where’s the fun in that?  Fantastic views over Windermere, so we reckon it was worth it. Not sure my achy legs agree this morning. 
Off down for another delicious hotel breakfast soon.

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me, wife is up North all week end with her mum so am all alone as my son is always out and only grunt's anyway so will be talking to the cat's at least they listen to me, got to say I do like my own company sometimes.

It's been a nice week off work.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
7:00am - 6.2 - this morning
22:48pm - 4.9 - bedtime - teatime was 19:20pm so only 3 and a half hours between tea and bedtime - at bedtime because BGL was below 8mmol I had 3 digestive biscuits 27g of carbs with no insulin because 20g was like my booster to stop me going low in the night and I didn't need insulin for just 7g of carbs - had some cheese as well - hope I did the right thing.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me. 

It's persisting it down. Good for the garden at least.

Good rehearsal last night. Another two songs in the bag. Looks like we've got some studio time booked and booking agent has been asking about some possible dates in the USA.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

What a wild night! Was showers of rain from about 2pm yesterday then it came on heavy about 5pm and didn't stop until about just after midnight, strong gusts of wind accompanied it and still quite a few strong gusts periodically this morning

It's an 8.5 for me today, not concerned, 5 and a half oaties are to blame but after a strange day yesterday was better to be safe, only took 1u for 30g carbs for my tea and come 5 hours later my BG meter was only showing a 0.1 mmol increase! Goodness knows what was happening with me yesterday!
xx


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning. 

Frustrating typing with one finger as dominant hand in plaster, but today this will (I hope) be replaced with a rigid splint, which will be lighter and hopefully give me more movement.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All,
A 5.8 here this morning at 07:36
Have a great day.


----------



## JonC

11.2 this morning, been running between low of 9.2 and 13.5 for quite a few weeks now. Can't seem to get the diet right


----------



## DuncanLord

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 for me, wife is up North all week end with her mum so am all alone as my son is always out and only grunt's anyway so will be talking to the cat's at least they listen to me, got to say I do like my own company sometimes.
> 
> It's been a nice week off work.


They say talking to yourself is the first sign of madness, however you can have great arguments with yourself. 
The only problem comes when you lose the argument.


----------



## Maca44

DuncanLord said:


> They say talking to yourself is the first sign of madness, however you can have great arguments with yourself.
> The only problem comes when you lose the argument.


 I think talking to cat's is a good sign as well but I can bore them with my waffle and they listen until they walk out the cat flap.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, seems ages since I wrote my morning numbers but always good to come back here. 4.8 for me and I have been reducing my lantus, seems in the Summer I need less insulin. 
I am loving my alarm on Libre 2 as I can now sleep through the night without worrying I will have a hypo.  
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## New-journey

SB2015 said:


> 4.8 this morning.
> 
> Frustrating typing with one finger as dominant hand in plaster, but today this will (I hope) be replaced with a rigid splint, which will be lighter and hopefully give me more movement.


Oh gosh, that sounds hard and hope you can have the plaster replaced today. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## FRANKIE2020

Morning all finger prick 7.8 Libre 5.9 bad day yesterday highs and lows just one of those days  went low about 1 am seem to have calmed down again fingers crossed for the rest of the day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A depressing/tearful 7.8 for me today, went to bed on an 8.2, I feel like I am going backwards, I guess I am still not over this virus and my body knows something I don't.  Hopefully they will start coming down soon as I am still having good control of my diet and not going over my carb allowance, perhaps I need to lower my carb allowance to see if that makes any difference.  Think I am just feeling the pressure as I have been given 3 months to get my figures back down to where they were and to lose 20lb, which I know doesn't sound much but I have lost 25lb since end of March, so know that the weight loss will slow down.  Maybe if I stop worrying about the 3 month deadline and just relax a bit things will improve I am probably making it worse by stressing about it.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> A depressing/tearful 7.8 for me today, went to bed on an 8.2, I feel like I am going backwards, I guess I am still not over this virus and my body knows something I don't.  Hopefully they will start coming down soon as I am still having good control of my diet and not going over my carb allowance, perhaps I need to lower my carb allowance to see if that makes any difference.  Think I am just feeling the pressure as I have been given 3 months to get my figures back down to where they were and to lose 20lb, which I know doesn't sound much but I have lost 25lb since end of March, so know that the weight loss will slow down.  Maybe if I stop worrying about the 3 month deadline and just relax a bit things will improve I am probably making it worse by stressing about it.


My weight loss is slowing but putting too much pressure on yourself isn't going to help, do you keep count of carbs ? what is your daily amount.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> My weight loss is slowing but putting too much pressure on yourself isn't going to help, do you keep count of carbs ? what is your daily amount.


Thank you, I try to stay below 65g per day with an absolute maximum of 75g.  I am wondering if I should aim for nearer 50g, but my breakfast of yoghurt, blueberries and sunflower seeds, which is all weighed and measured comes to nearly 20g on its own, and roughly 8gs for my 3 coffee pod cappuccinos each morning, going to try and cut that down to 2 as the extra caffeine isn't helping.  Normally I run 3 to 4 times a week, 2 yoga classes, a strength class, and a morning yoga session from an app every morning.  I am sure the blood sugars are largely to do with this virus that I picked up, thankfully not Covid but spent best part of 4 days in bed.  

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, I try to stay below 65g per day with an absolute maximum of 75g.  I am wondering if I should aim for nearer 50g, but my breakfast of yoghurt, blueberries and sunflower seeds, which is all weighed and measured comes to nearly 20g on its own, and roughly 8gs for my 3 coffee pod cappuccinos each morning, going to try and cut that down to 2 as the extra caffeine isn't helping.  Normally I run 3 to 4 times a week, 2 yoga classes, a strength class, and a morning yoga session from an app every morning.  I am sure the blood sugars are largely to do with this virus that I picked up, thankfully not Covid but spent best part of 4 days in bed.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


well your doing all the right things I'm around 80g's carbs a day and diet is good so I guess you just got to sit it out until the body does it's thing. Be proud of what to have already achieved I don't think giving you a 3mth deadline is very helpful TBH.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ali11782 said:


> So is it normal if you've been hypo all night to just want to do nothing but eat all morning?


Yes ….


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, a 5.3 for me this morning....so close!


----------



## Ali11782

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Afternoon all, a 5.3 for me this morning....so close!


What did you want to achieve?


----------



## adrian1der

I don't think I checked in this morning. 5.6 at 06:15. Cloudy and damp this morning but it has now brightened up into a lovely sunny afternoon


----------



## rebrascora

Ali11782 said:


> What did you want to achieve?


5.2 is the nominated optimum waking reading and is referred to as a "House Special" or "HS". It is really just a bit of fun and was suggested by a forum member in the early days of this thread and has just become a bit of a tradition. The idea was that 5.2 was a nice mid point reading which suggested that you probably hadn't been too high or too low overnight..... Of course all these diet controlled Type 2s claim House Specials when they have no concern about going too low overnight and we humour them and let them have their "glory"  but they are really only competing in one dimension whereas we insulin users have to contend with 2 dimensional variation so getting a House Special is therefore so much more difficult for us.


----------



## Bloden

Well done on the weight loss since March @Grannylorraine. Who’s imposed this 3-month deadline, if you don’t mind me asking? I agree with @Maca44 - not very helpful. Anyway, it sounds like you’re working really hard, so give yourself a big pat on the back.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Of course all these diet controlled Type 2s claim House Specials when they have no concern about going too low overnight and we humour them and let them have their "glory"  but they are really only competing in one dimension whereas we insulin users have to contend with 2 dimensional variation so getting a House Special is therefore so much more difficult for us.


Agree. Us T2’s are claiming false adulation. When I get a 5.2, no congratulations please. IMO us T2’s should be aiming for the mid point of 5.5. I’ve wanted to get that off my chest but didn’t want to offend anyone, thanks Barbara (even though I realise your comments are tongue in cheek).


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> Agree. Us T2’s are claiming false adulation. When I get a 5.2, no congratulations please. IMO us T2’s should be aiming for the mid point of 5.5. I’ve wanted to get that off my chest but didn’t want to offend anyone, thanks Barbara (even though I realise your comments are tongue in cheek).



Actually it would make more sense for diet controlled Type 2s to have a lower target rather than a higher one because you don't run any risk of going too low. If you made it 5.5, the likes of Dez (@MeeTooTeeTwo) and @Maca44 would have to eat chocolate bars every night to stand a chance of getting an HS because their levels are consistently lower than 5.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Dez (@MeeTooTeeTwo) and @Maca44 would have to eat chocolate bars every night to stand a chance of getting an HS because their levels are consistently lower than 5.


Sounds about right. They possibly shouldn’t be classified as diabetic any more. A status I’m aiming for.


----------



## silentsquirrel

5.5 would make sense as the midpoint of 4 - 7, but the HS came from @KookyCat, who I seem to remember had a problem with odd numbers!


----------



## HenryBennett

silentsquirrel said:


> 5.5 would make sense as the midpoint of 4 - 7, but the HS came from @KookyCat, who I seem to remember had a problem with odd numbers!


You can have problem drinking, problem neighbours and a gambling problem, but a problem with odd numbers?? So, totally arbitrary and undemocratic  
An arbitrary measure that becomes a ritual lost in the mists of time but everyone honours and newcomers have to be inducted into. Sounds like a Monty Python sketch, or film. Kooky Cat wasn’t the messiah he was a very naughty boy


----------



## silentsquirrel

HenryBennett said:


> You can have problem drinking, problem neighbours and a gambling problem, but a problem with odd numbers?? So, totally arbitrary and undemocratic
> An arbitrary measure that becomes a ritual lost in the mists of time but everyone honours and newcomers have to be inducted into. Sounds like a Monty Python sketch, or film. Kooky Cat wasn’t the messiah he was a very naughty boy


@KookyCat was fantastic, she must have spent hours writing really detailed and helpful posts.
I misremembered, have had a delve back into the past, seems it was whole numbers rather than odd numbers she hated, so x.0.  So no idea now why 5.2 rather than 5.5.


----------



## freesia

I must admit, on a work day, i feel safer with a 5.5 waking reading minimum, theres less risk of me going low before work and having to say sorry i'll be a bit late. Seems silly as its only .3 extra but when i drop, i drop fast


----------



## SueEK

Blimey folks. A 5.2 is virtually unachieveable for some of us T2s, don’t knock us when we’re down, or should that be up, just flipping miles away really lol. Just joshing folks but it is true for some of us x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  No HS for me today, it's an 8.4!   Actually, the 'original HS was 5.6 or 5.8, as that was the number most meter manufacturers used to put on the cover of the packaging, presumably to suggest to people that was the likely result you would get from a test when using their meters regularly - might have alarmed too many people if it said 12.5 or something  @KookyCat decided 5.2 was the optimum  @KookyCat also didn't (doesn't!) like numbers ending in zero, so, for example, a 6.0 would have to be announced as a 6.<cough>  She was great fun and I missed her when she stopped posting, although maybe she is still reading - I hope all is well with her


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Dark and gloomy out there. No matter, I will venture out to get some exercise on the beach. Yesterday it was so cold I stayed indoors, no exercise, shame.

BG this morning 5.6, a tiny bit high for me but then the body BG naturally wobbles up and down all by itself so its just a timing thing really. So accounting for that can I claim an HS. 

Updated the App to include nuts, so I will endevour to increase my nuttiness going forwards....

Nothing planned for today.

New tiny red kitchen scales arrived yesterday, and smart they look too. In the same parcel 50 thick (1.6mm) black Bic biros. I find I just cannot write with anything else. Less than 1.6mm and all I seem to do is sctrach my way though the paper or no ink etc


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today (despite half a choccy bar treat last night)   

Dez


----------



## SueEK

5.9 today. Nice evening spent with my friend yesterday, she is also T2 diagnosed last year but only recently decided to do something about it. She’s doing really well and she’s going to buy a meter today so had a good chat about the positives of that, nice to be of help to her.
Sunny start to the day today and not sure what’s on the cards except youngest grandson coming for a sleepover later.
Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## Maca44

4.6 and a sunny start to the day so garden beckons methinks.

This is one of my Mid life crisis Tattoos I have my son on the other inner forearm they are Twins.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today

It’s been a busy week here in my world,
I’ve spoken to dietitian at last, (a quick phone call) she seemed impressed with what I’m eating so I’m doing something right,
not sure I’ve lost weight this week I think I’ve put on a bit , will see thats if I weigh myself tomorrow,
she calculated my BMI I was shocked how high it had been prIvor to my turn around 
BMI is now 30.7
big move in the right direction down from 46 (last year)

also I spoke to orthopaedic dept, now waiting a appointment with consultant (my ankle is telling my brain it’s overdue it’s steroid injection)

Have a
Great Weekend Everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 on our first morning home from our trip. Home by 12.30 as decided too wet to do anything. Got home and the car temperature gauge was showing 11degrees! Heating on, a bit of lunch and a nan nap. I don’t sleep very well in hotels, too hot, bed too soft or too much wine and food maybe! 

Plans today include washing, although forecast is for 13/14 degrees and black cloud, scratching and taking antihistamines, been bitten all over as usual, cooking a Rick Stein’s lobster Thermidor, hope it arrives, it’s a long way from Cornwall to Cumbria!

Have a super Saturday whatever the weather or whatever you’re cooking!


----------



## Maca44

Great numbers @goodybags


----------



## mage 1

6.1 For me today the Sun is shining here in Wales so hopefully get the garden finished after a very wet and cold day yesterday


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 10.8 today. Wondering when I’ll start to see single digits? Been really good all week again!


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> Morning all. 10.8 today. Wondering when I’ll start to see single digits? Been really good all week again!


Soon I hope you deserve it keep at it you WILL get there


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.5 for me today.

Lovely morning out and looks like a lovely day ahead. So catching up on gardening, grass needs a cut and a few bits to go in raised beds...although need to dodge the  bees...they seem to have set up home in our apple tree  

Outdoor fabric (lime green) has arrived for making garden bench cushions for a friend. They’re rather large, so will be crawling round the floor cutting those out. Husbands cricket match is on, so he’s a happy bunny. 

Now need to get out for our walk, for one reason or another we don’t seem to have done that this week.

Wishing you all a lovely Saturday


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here. Did a load of gardening at daughters yesterday, and had a glass of red wine last night, so proceeded with caution expecting to drop in the night...but didn’t!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Must get out and replenish the bird seed supplies. Brother in law nicked the last of my Robin and Finch mix yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.2 for me. A day of washing and cleaning is ahead.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bloden said:


> Well done on the weight loss since March @Grannylorraine. Who’s imposed this 3-month deadline, if you don’t mind me asking? I agree with @Maca44 - not very helpful. Anyway, it sounds like you’re working really hard, so give yourself a big pat on the back.


Hi Bloden, it is the diabetes nurse, I haven't got round to updating my signature but my latest HbA1c result was 64, so deffo needs working on, but as a family we have had a tough few months and my diabetes was not my main priority. thank you for asking.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

It's an 11.2 for me this morning, a combination of biscuits, going to bed angry and very little sleep I suspect  

@Northerner I'd noticed that about meter boxes, Ascensia might have stolen KookyCat's idea as some of their boxes have 5.2! Although googling them some seem to display 9.3, not sure what was on mines 

@Maca44 nice! I have a set of angel wings on my right inner forearm
xx


----------



## Ali11782

Forgot insulin last night, no judging please so 18.2 . But this is how I started my day.


----------



## Kaylz

Ali11782 said:


> Forgot insulin last night, no judging please so 18.2 . But this is how I started my day. View attachment 17614


We don't judge here, your not the first and you won't be the last so don't worry about it, just carry on and put it behind you xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 and a sunny start to the day so garden beckons methinks.View attachment 17610
> 
> This is one of my Mid life crisis Tattoos I have my son on the other inner forearm they are Twins.


Lovely tattoo, I would love to have one, but at 58 feel it is a bit late to start having a mid-life crisis.  But I am mummy to a set of twins, A son and a daughter.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Lovely tattoo, I would love to have one, but at 58 feel it is a bit late to start having a mid-life crisis.  But I am mummy to a set of twins, A son and a daughter.


Your never too old for a tattoo! xx


----------



## Ali11782

Kaylz said:


> We don't judge here, your not the first and you won't be the last so don't worry about it, just carry on and put it behind you xx


Thanks. 
Everyday is a new day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A much better 5.8 for me this morning, but it was a very low carb dinner last night as I forgot to put on the rice to go with the curry, I would normall only have a spoonful anyway, but my son also ended up with a low carb version. Going by the amount I am still sneezing I still have this virus, but it will go eventually.

Lost another 2.5lb so that takes me to 25lb lost which is good.

Like @freesia I have an exciting day of housework and grocery shopping while the men are at work.

@Kaylz - I really want a Betty Boop tattoo as she is my idol.

@merrymunky - your figures will come down my love, I know it is frustrating as I fell off the wagon during lockdown.

Have a great weekend everyone,


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 5.8 and 91% in target this week so very pleased with that. 
My youngest daughter has come from London for the weekend and today we will swim in the river, despite the lack of sunshine! 
I wish you all a good weekend.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> 5.2 is the nominated optimum waking reading and is referred to as a "House Special" or "HS". It is really just a bit of fun and was suggested by a forum member in the early days of this thread and has just become a bit of a tradition. The idea was that 5.2 was a nice mid point reading which suggested that you probably hadn't been too high or too low overnight..... Of course all these diet controlled Type 2s claim House Specials when they have no concern about going too low overnight and we humour them and let them have their "glory"  but they are really only competing in one dimension whereas we insulin users have to contend with 2 dimensional variation so getting a House Special is therefore so much more difficult for us.


@rebrascora 
I think it’s down to Type 1 glucose meters not having a 5.2 reading.  Everything but. 5.0 5.1  5.3 etc.   Lol
Your explanation is probably more accurate though!


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> Lovely tattoo, I would love to have one, but at 58 feel it is a bit late to start having a mid-life crisis.  But I am mummy to a set of twins, A son and a daughter.


When I say mid life I mean Mid life and abit so at 56yrs it has less time to fade i'm now thinking about another already. My two are 23 this year I can't believe how quick time goes once you start a family but I still want to pick them up for a hug but get a backache if I try .


----------



## DuncanLord

@HenryBennett
Imparnumerophobia (from Latin impar, "*odd*", and numerus, "*number*") is the *fear* of *odd numbers*. ... Few sufferers may not unbear *odd numbers* divisible by a certain *number*, like by 3 or 5.
I definitely can see a Monty Python sketch or a Black Adder one.  Baldrick would have a cunning plan to get those House Specials.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.3


What did you treat your hypo with? What did you get your BGL back to after treating and did you need follow up carbs?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all going to have good Saturday whatever you're up to. We're waiting for our new suite to arrive 
7:21am - 9.2 for me so just slightly over my target of 5mmol - 8mmol - 19 units of Tresiba taken
23:52 - 4.7 - treated myself to a kit kat - yummy
23:34pm - 2.7 - bedtime - 3 and 3/4 hrs after tea of a delicious prawn fried rice which I really enjoyed - had 4 jelly babies

No more stressing for me  - my numbers are what they are and will be treated or dealt with


----------



## Northerner

Kaylz said:


> Although googling them some seem to display 9.3, not sure what was on mines


Perhaps it's an American one, and the number is 93 mg/dl - divided by 18 you get pretty close to 5.2 mmol/l


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> When I say mid life I mean Mid life and abit so at 56yrs it has less time to fade i'm now thinking about another already. My two are 23 this year I can't believe how quick time goes once you start a family but I still want to pick them up for a hug but get a backache if I try .


I love your sense of humour, mine were 30 in March and in my case my son who lives with me picks me up, but a mummy hug from him when I am feeling down is worth its weight in gold.  Maybe I should just go for it with the tattoo and stop worrying what other people think.  

So it's official I am going to go through a mid-life and a bit crisis same as @Maca44, although not going to do the whole getting a bike thingy as I hate my son going out on his.  

Sorry everyone gone off at a tangent.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine go for it! As I say I've angel wings and also got a star on my shoulder blade and a heart with wings on my outside upper arm, I'd love more and will one day, my mum was in her late 40's before she got her first and she's 4 or 5 now xx


----------



## DuncanLord

A 5.9 for me today. Yes higher than I would have liked but explainable following last nights exercise. Lol that sounds wrong but let me explain. 
I was going swimming at the pool with the scuba diving club, at present do not have medical to dive but using swimming as exercise. 
17:37.   BG 5.6
17:41.   Insulin 1 unit (Humulin M3 ) and 2 Metformin tabs
17:45.  Tea.   Chicken portion Mash potatoes Mixed veg Apple and Coffee.      95 carbs or 665 cal
19:27. BG 8.7
Drive to pool. 
20:24.   Pre-swim. BG. 6.7
              3 digestive biscuits.  19 carbs to preload 
20:32 to 21:29.  Pool swim.   1350 m (54 lengths) in 56:46. Ave pace of 4:12 per 100 m. 
21:31.  BG.  4.8.   Too low to drive home. 
21:32.  3 Digestive Biscuits.    19 carbs
21:17. BG. 6.7
            Drove home
23:41 pre bed.   BG. 8.0

*Are there any Athletes, Swimmers or Scuba Divers who can fully explain this carb loading?*
As it will cut down on the trial and error 
Many thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Michael12421

mum2westiesGill said:


> What did you treat your hypo with? What did you get your BGL back to after treating and did you need follow up carbs?


A mug of tea, two chocolate digestives and up to 6.8. No other carbs.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all going to have good Saturday whatever you're up to. We're waiting for our new suite to arrive
> 7:21am - 9.2 for me so just slightly over my target of 5mmol - 8mmol - 19 units of Tresiba taken
> 23:52 - 4.7 - treated myself to a kit kat - yummy
> 23:34pm - 2.7 - bedtime - 3 and 3/4 hrs after tea of a delicious prawn fried rice which I really enjoyed - had 4 jelly babies
> 
> No more stressing for me  - my numbers are what they are and will be treated or dealt with


@Michael12421 and  @Northerner thanks for the likes on my post - please can you leave me a bit of feedback as to what you think?


----------



## Michael12421

mum2westiesGill said:


> @Michael12421 and  @Northerner thanks for the likes on my post - please can you leave me a bit of feedback as to what you think?


I am not qualified to leave a comment. I had to Google Tresiba because I did not really know  what it was. Based on your readings and times well they are very much like my own. Like you I eat what I want to, when I want to and bolus for it.  Yes I have has my bad times but over the past year I have been relatively stable and thankful for it. I can't remember how many hundreds, if not thousands, of times it has been written on here that 'we are all different' but it is true and should be treated as such. This makes me reluctant to advise others on such matters. Just keep on doing your best to control your situation, that is all that can be done.


----------



## Lanny

10:23 BS 10.7 & I’m actually relieved!  & this one with a drop of sweat over one eye, saying that first as it’s not for laughing!  Phew!

Yesterday was a super high day & eventually went to bed after HUGE NR dose of 84 units 17:23 BS 16.4!  Woke up the highest I’ve ever been 12:59 BS 20.6!!! I felt very rough all day & heart was racing at about 90’s lying in bed with little trips to the girl’s room & food in the kitchen to 110’s so, stayed in bed all day! Only ate twice & the corrections after eating the first time gave me a clue to what I needed so, the scary huge dose for dinner was cautiously chosen & worked out. Conked out more or less after eating & had a long sleep! Woke up feeling the difference just now & waking BS, although still high, is something I can work on from a lower basis, starting point!

I’ve been wondering, yesterday, if it’s to do with my 2nd vaccine & kept a very close eye on my heart rate & not wait about a week later, like last time, for it to get to the 150’s! Had cold symptoms for about a week followed by very fast heart rate before seeing GP who booked me an ECG for the following week then, although it had dropped it was still in the 120’s & had the long stint of 12 hours in A&E for blood tests & scan for possible blood clot! It took so long as my blood kept getting clotted while they were processing the tests, having to come back to get more from me every 2 hours 3 times & that’s possibly why they checked me out for a blood clot so, instead of taking blood once & processing for 4 hours it took 8 hours & another 4 hours to look through my CT scan with the x-ray dye pumped through my veins! They’d asked for my vaccine card after the 1st vaccine & I didn’t know until afterwards that that week there were 3 people in the UK who had massive blood clots in major veins/arteries from the AZ vaccine & 1 had died with one in the big carotid artery in the neck!

I feel better today but, will still keep an eye on things & if I get worse again or have any doubts I WILL go to A&E as it’s a Saturday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## rebrascora

9.2 and rising when I first woke up but jabbed my Levemir and 2 units of Fiasp and went back to sleep intending to have half an hour more but woke up 1hr 45 mins later on 3.4 according to Libre, but it always reads lower than finger prick. No point in double checking with finger prick as I didn't intend to treat because FOTF sends my levels up and sure enough 5 mins later I was 4.0 on Libre and rising.

@Lanny Hope you are back on an even keel soon. That sounds pretty scary. I hate it when levels go high and won't come down. It does make you panic and start to think that maybe insulin will no longer work, but the panic and irrational thought is all part of the high BG levels. Sounds like you managed it really well.


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> I feel better today but, will still keep an eye on things & if I get worse again or have any doubts I WILL go to A&E as it’s a Saturday!


Wow @Lanny keep testing!! I hope you feel better soon. That must have been so scary.


----------



## Kaylz

And @Michael12421 took a lot of lectures to get to where he is now with his control but he knows it was only done because we care and don't want anything to happen him! xx


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Nice evening spent with my friend yesterday, she is also T2 diagnosed last year but only recently decided to do something about it.


Something I don’t really understand, but better late than never. We’re all different, but without good health life can be hard.


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> Baldrick would have a cunning plan to get those House Specials


LMAO


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> I love your sense of humour, mine were 30 in March and in my case my son who lives with me picks me up, but a mummy hug from him when I am feeling down is worth its weight in gold.  Maybe I should just go for it with the tattoo and stop worrying what other people think.
> 
> So it's official I am going to go through a mid-life and a bit crisis same as @Maca44, although not going to do the whole getting a bike thingy as I hate my son going out on his.
> 
> Sorry everyone gone off at a tangent.


Mr Eggy’s mid life/retirement crisis ( at 57) was hastily solved by buying an F Type Jag, it was preferable to a ponytail and an earring! Although that would have been a bit cheaper. I’m still waiting for mine, at 61 I think I’ve maybe got through it. When we retired I just wanted a new fridge!


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m waiting in the queue at Cairnryan ferry terminal where the phone signal is variable.

We went to an Italian restaurant last night. I had calamari as a starter followed by a 12” pizza - wafer thin base. Shared a bottle of Prosecco. A cornetto from the freezer when we got back to the cottage. I fell asleep on the sofa and went to bed just after midnight and slept well. 

I woke up at 05:30 this morning so got up, washed my hands and had a prick. My highest ever 10.4! I pricked another finger … also 10.4! I felt absolutely fine so went back to bed and read the paper. I tested again at 07:15 and got a 5.4. Maybe there was still some detergent on my fingers first time round? Who knows.


----------



## SueEK

HenryBennett said:


> Something I don’t really understand, but better late than never. We’re all different, but without good health life can be hard.


To be fair, she lives on her own, was working long hours in a supermarket during Covid with lots of horrible customers and had just given up smoking. She couldn’t face changing her diet completely as well.  She is doing great now though and is committed to it.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy’s mid life/retirement crisis ( at 57) was hastily solved by buying an F Type Jag, it was preferable to a ponytail and an earring! Although that would have been a bit cheaper. I’m still waiting for mine, at 61 I think I’ve maybe got through it. When we retired I just wanted a new fridge!


I’ve ridden motorbikes since I was about 12. Riding a Harley for many years I frequently got, “Ah, mid-life crisis?” It always made we want to scream. Everyone talks about it, so it must be real. Men with pony tails? Lift up a pony tail and what do you find underneath


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve ridden motorbikes since I was about 12. Riding a Harley for many years I frequently got, “Ah, mid-life crisis?” It always made we want to scream. Everyone talks about it, so it must be real. Men with pony tails? Lift up a pony tail and what do you find underneath


A mid life crisis for me is a thing, not a big thing, but just a thing. You spend your younger years going mad life is just one big party you then settle have kids then life just speeds up and you don't get time to think about much else other than bringing up the children, then, they are grown up luckily for me I live a comfortable life no mortgage etc just a P/T job to keep me in toys then you have time to think about life and realise it end's so I guess that is what triggered the MLC for me.


----------



## Bexlee

5.7 and a banging headache.

Sat and watched F1 free practice then went in garden to finish weeding. It’s a major project every year due to a huge field next to us. We filled a the wheelie bin.

Chinese to collect in 15 min and F1 qualifying to watch. I’m ready for bed!


----------



## HenryBennett

Well, we’re back home, both a few pounds (lbs!) heavier. Cases unpacked, washing in the machine, glass of wine at the ready. We visited all the places that were recommended and thoroughly enjoyed it.

No rest for the wicked though. We’re off to Portrush tomorrow for a family Sunday lunch. My wife’s nephew, wife and 8 month old son (so my wife’s first great nephew - she has two great nieces) have come over from Yorkshire for the first time since their baby boy was born.

I need to get back to all home cooked nutritious low carb meals to guarantee morning readings in the mid 5’s. It won’t be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.9


----------



## HenryBennett

After just a bit of cheese last night I’ve recorded a satisfying 5.5 at 06:00 this morning. Weather’s looking good too. Have a good one.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. I feel a bit down this morning. Wife was a bit 'off' yesterday. Not too bad but it shook me up a bit.

5.3 BG which is excellent
Weight up a little which is not excellent but normal variation. Still it always makes me feel worse when it does rise.

Sun is breaking through but I feel very tired this morning so I probably won't get out for my exercise.

Or maybe I will !!!!! 

Determination is nowt without grit. So I will just take a few moments to beat myself up a bit and stop being so lazy and self pitying.

A big update to the App maybe later on today. Adding Gi and GL if I can. Getting good information on some foods is not so easy in terms of GI.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning chums - 4.9 today


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all.

9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a 6.4 today. Hubby and grandson out with the dog and then we are going to take him to the airport for breakfast, he will like that. Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


Good news, it’s coming down, well done @merrymunky x


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


Whoop woop! Well done @merrymunky.   

Morning all.  5.4 here. There’s no reason for my fasting BG to have improved - I haven’t changed a thing! Oh, I know what it is - I’m wearing a fresh pair of pj’s. Silly me.


----------



## mage 1

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


Well done going in the right Direction


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here, but I was 5.8 half an hour ago, and was just brushing the 4s in the wee small hours. Dawn is back with a vengeance.
The Red Arrows flew right over us again at riding yesterday on their way back to Scampton. They were incredibly low and loud this time, but as usual the horses didn’t turn a hair.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

I think I'd better get some garden waste bagged ready for a tip run.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning but only as a result of corrections at bedtime and earlier this morning. I seem to be doing really well through the day with my levels but my basal needs have started to rise in the early evening and I start needing corrections then. My levels used to drop in the evening. Nothing stays the same for long with diabetes does it!
Off to my sisters this afternoon. Going to ride out with her on her horses and then have dinner before heading home. Her lovely husband is cooking chilli for us afterwards so I won't be practicing/fine tuning my Sunday Dinner insulin regime today.

@merrymunky Congrats on breaking through into single figures. Hope that gives you the encouragement/motivation to keep at it. Well done!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A 4.9 for me today. The last few mornings i've been in the 4s but if i reduce my basal back i have highs overnight. Will need to keep an eye as i don't want to drop lower.
Have a great Sunday whatever you are doing.


----------



## Gruers

A sad 9.3 from me today it’s been in the high 8‘s and 9’s all week 
I need to stop eating bread !!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A high 11.2, not feeling too great today 

Well apparently an electrician WILL be at Bruce's this Tuesday but I've told him to phone tomorrow and make sure! He's now left with no days to take off work so will be working over Christmas for the 2nd year in a row 
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:08am - 4.6 - waking this morning - 19 units of tresiba taken - might be a bit on the low side but at least it's not hypo 
22:25pm - 8.7 - bedtime was 3 hours after teatime - BG just above 8mmol but fancied something to eat so had 1 pkt of mini cheddars 12g of carbs - if BG is above 8mmol my DSN has said to have insulin for the carbs but I'm a bit wary of taking insulin at bedtime so I told MySugr bolus adviser it was just 0.2g of carbs instead of 12g - bolus adviser said to take 1 unit of insulin but I reduced it to 0.5 (or half a ) unit of insulin.

Please comment on what you think


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


4.3 for me

What did I say yesterday @merrymunky, I hope it's the first of many  .


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 7:08am - 4.6 - waking this morning - 19 units of tresiba taken
> 22:25pm - 8.7 - bedtime was 3 hours after teatime - BG just above 8mmol but fancied something to eat so had 1 pkt of mini cheddars 12g of carbs - if BG is above 8mmol my DSN has said to have insulin for the carbs but I'm a bit wary of taking insulin at bedtime so I told MySugr bolus adviser it was just 0.2g of carbs instead of 12g - bolus adviser said to take 1 unit of insulin but I reduced it to 0.5 (or half a ) unit of insulin.
> 
> Please comment on what you think


I think you thought it out for yourself and made a good decision there, Gill. well done.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Robin said:


> I think you thought it out for yourself and made a good decision there, Gill. well done.



Thank you @Robin


----------



## rebrascora

Oh.... Forgot to say..... Congrats to @HenryBennett on getting an HS (Henry Special! of 5.5)

@mum2westiesGill Looks like you made a really good decision to me!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Lazy nowt today gets a 6.5 on the Richter scale. The antihistamines I’m taking for my insect bites always knock me out, it was quite nice to get a decent sleep for once. Unfortunately one has started to get infected. The others seemed to have calmed down thank goodness.

Mr Eggy’s Fathers Day/ birthday week has finally come to an end, last nights lobster Thermidor meal was a great success, with a matching white Burgundy. As of today we are going teetotal and eating light meals, don’t know have long that will last! Like you @HenryBennett need to get back on the straight and narrow, but it was nice while it lasted and I always say, “ a little of what you fancy does you good. But not everyday!” 

Have a sunny Sunday, if you can, I’m mostly be pottering about.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill Looks like you made a really good decision to me!


Thank you @rebrascora


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All 
A 5.7 for me today. Again slightly higher than I like but just before bed I was at 5.1 so had snack of 4 cream crackers which took it to 5.9. So the 5.7 this morning fits into the grand scheme of things. 
At least the weight stayed level.   Seems to have stuck at 16st 2lb.  Want to get it lower but it seems to have its own ideas. 
@Gwynn    Which App is that as I am working with an American one, which tells carbs and calories.  One that shows the GI index of foods could be useful.
Hope everyone is well and stays safe.


----------



## Lanny

10:10 BS 9.6 at least it’s going in the right direction, just wished it was a bit more lower, though! So,  still a little genuine 

Yesterday was indeed a better day & BS was a bit better control with heart rate a bit better too: about the same but, taking less time to go back down from 110’s to 90’s after a bit of exertion; still keep an eye on it in case it goes higher! Went to bed a bit lower last night 22:01 BS 13.8 after dinner 18:08 BS 8.3. Added a correction & went to bed. Using usual correction ratio of 2 units per mmol I want to go down: I chose 7, on the cautious side, & used 14, rounded up a bit for easier maths, with 14 units injected. This actually gives me a better clue as to how much more I need to correct by, at this time, & hopefully get lower BS all day today? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Ah sorry *DuncanLord* but the App is one that I writing myself on my laptop. It gives me something to do that is very useful too. I could not manage without it nor could I drive towards success easily. It shows me what I am doing and what works and what doesn't.

It analyses and displays cals, carbs, protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol, fruit portions, for foods, recipes, meals and complete days of meals (and keeps a history of it all). It also records all useful health aspects weight, temperature, pulse, oxygen saturation, blood pressure, blood glucose readings. It also acts as a diary, reminder, organiser, planner, personal data store,  whilst providing useful graphs and reports on all aspects.

I am particularly pleased with the reporting section it only takes 15 seconds to create a full report with texts, graphs, tables, etc. Directly into Word too.

Looking into glycemic index/load. It might prove useful as it may turn out that some carby foods/recipes/meals have a low index so may be beneficial. It might also turn out that some high index foods do not produce a strong effect in me, so I might be able to tolerate those better. Need to record those.

So its a bit of slightly deeper consideration.

I would post some screen shots but the last time I tried to do that they came out very compressed and blurry. Completely useless. Not sure why that happened as the original image file were ok.

i might try again

Just been out for that walk I didn't want to do. Feel better for it too.

Not sure that the integrated GI/GL analysis will prove useful. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.6 for me today, so heading in the right direction, although I fainted twice yesterday and have a horrible headache this morning.

Well done to @merrymunky on your improvement in figures today.

@Kaylz  that sucks about Bruce leave and Christmas, my hubby only gets Christmas Day off of work, so I know how much it sucks.

Have a good Sunday everyone, I will be having a lazy one watching the Grand Prix, cooking a roast dinner is the most strenuous thing I have planned today after yesterday.


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> although I fainted twice yesterday and have a horrible headache this morning.


I hope you feel better soon @Grannylorraine


----------



## SB2015

6.6 This morning. Enjoying the removable splint which has replaced my plaster and having access to my pinkies again so I can self test for calibrations now. One more day before I can wash my hand. Who would have thought that could be so exciting!!!!

Cold and cloudy here today. Venturing outto the local theatre for a film this afternoon. Father.
and will rewatch the film Yesterday this evening on TV. Well worth a watch.

Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.6 for me today, so heading in the right direction, although I fainted twice yesterday and have a horrible headache this morning


Hope you have better day today


----------



## SB2015

Lanny said:


> This actually gives me a better clue as to how much more I need to correct by,


It is such a juggling act when our levels go for a wander. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy’s mid life/retirement crisis ( at 57) was hastily solved by buying an F Type Jag, it was preferable to a ponytail and an earring! Although that would have been a bit cheaper. I’m still waiting for mine, at 61 I think I’ve maybe got through it. When we retired I just wanted a new fridge


That doesn’t sound like a match to the jag, but I guess you do get to share the jag.


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 9.2 for me. High but first time it’s been under 10 since I started testing in the morning again!


Well done. That’s a big break through.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Ah sorry *DuncanLord* but the App is one that I writing myself on my laptop. It gives me something to do that is very useful too. I could not manage without it nor could I drive towards success easily. It shows me what I am doing and what works and what doesn't.
> 
> It analyses and displays cals, carbs, protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol, fruit portions, for foods, recipes, meals and complete days of meals (and keeps a history of it all). It also records all useful health aspects weight, temperature, pulse, oxygen saturation, blood pressure, blood glucose readings. It also acts as a diary, reminder, organiser, planner, personal data store,  whilst providing useful graphs and reports on all aspects.
> 
> I am particularly pleased with the reporting section it only takes 15 seconds to create a full report with texts, graphs, tables, etc. Directly into Word too.
> 
> Looking into glycemic index/load. It might prove useful as it may turn out that some carby foods/recipes/meals have a low index so may be beneficial. It might also turn out that some high index foods do not produce a strong effect in me, so I might be able to tolerate those better. Need to record those.
> 
> So its a bit of slightly deeper consideration.
> 
> I would post some screen shots but the last time I tried to do that they came out very compressed and blurry. Completely useless. Not sure why that happened as the original image file were ok.
> 
> i might try again
> 
> Just been out for that walk I didn't want to do. Feel better for it too.
> 
> Not sure that the integrated GI/GL analysis will prove useful. Still thinking about it.


That does sound a very useful piece of software!
It could be useful to many when fully developed. I wish you luck in further development. 
Would it be worth testing it among members of the forum if it can be protected against copyright theft?  Then onwards towards Diabetes UK. Etc Etc.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> That doesn’t sound like a match to the jag, but I guess you do get to share the jag.


Yes and Mr Eggy gets to use the fridge!


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz that sucks about Bruce leave and Christmas, my hubby only gets Christmas Day off of work, so I know how much it sucks.


If things were like they used to be it wouldn't bother me so much as we used to go away for a few days every year but we haven't since I was diagnosed so Christmas was our time then xx


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> One more day before I can wash my hand. Who would have thought that could be so exciting!!!!


This really freaked me out when Bruce had his in a splint for 8 weeks last year, that we were going through a pandemic and he could only wash 1 hand and not very well either, I was relieved when he finally got all his stitched out and the splint could go and he could wash his hands lol xx


----------



## Gwynn

Ah sorry again *DuncanLord* but the App is developed as a macro run excel beast.

So if someone else had excel then it might run. I say *might* because different versions of Excel are, er, different and have significantly different quirks AND instruction/function sets. Even colour spaces can be very different.

I know this because of quite a lot of experience trying to roll out a very large App I developed at work. It might have been a lot easier if all the thousands of PCs and laptops had the same OS and versions of Office. So it was a lot of fun and games getting compatability across the site. Got there in the end.

I haven't developed this App for compatability as I only originally developed it for my own use AND I don't have a licence from Microsoft to develop commercial software. However, privately shared software might be ok.

But I would shudder to face all the compatabily issues that might arise.

Having said all that, if I ever finish it I may offer it to the forum members - via those in charge - (suitably sanitised - the software not the forum members) with a lot of caveats

I'll have a think.

It could help a lot of people

Oh, and it needs a laptop/PC to run on not a tablet oh phone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SB2015 said:


> Hope you have better day today


Thank you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> If things were like they used to be it wouldn't bother me so much as we used to go away for a few days every year but we haven't since I was diagnosed so Christmas was our time then xx


Sorry to hear you haven't had anytime away together in a few years.  But I know your issues, maybe in the future you will feel able to get away for a couple of nights.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> That doesn’t sound like a match to the jag, but I guess you do get to share the jag.


It’s a Rolls Royce fridge LOL.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Better than the high 7s and low 8s I've been getting lately!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - busy day yesterday and a very late dinner - 10.6


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today and thunderstorms are apparently on their way. Off to work. Have a good day x


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 6.8 to start the week, no doubt due to the big Sunday lunch. Hey ho.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning happy people - 5.2


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.1 today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. A nice round 6 for me today.

It’s definitely raining out there! Sounds lovely.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good sunny morning here in Lytham.

5.3 BG this morning.

Big App update now underway. It will keep me busy all day I suspect.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 to start the week off.   

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Nothing very exciting today, except for Paul the plasterer turning up at some point to do the tiny bit of plastering left after the kitchen re-fit. It’s muggy and drizzling atm - hope it improves!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 at 6.30am, back to sleep for an hour, 6.5 just now. Rained here overnight, we did need it, and better at night but I hope it knows when to stop.
Edit. Now 8.6 at 8am. Dawn has certainly arrived with a vengeance this morning. (Don’t tell me I need to up my basal, I had a sharp drop from 11pm and was in the 4s in the small hours)


----------



## Maca44

4 for me, Don't want to go into work later after week off it feels like going back to school after summer holidays, ok its only normally 4 hours but it can be intense.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me 

Trip to the vampires this morning.  All appointment only at the hospital now. Online booking via Eventbrite and you can only book for the following working day. A bit of a pain.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
Hope everyone is well. A 5.5 for me this morning   
now to get my breakfast of porridge and banana before a 4 km walk. 
My watch tells me how many calories the exercise uses, but is their a chart somewhere that says how much blood sugar drops for calories burnt, or is it just trial and error and guesstimating. 
have a great day.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all  I’ve woken to an 8.6 which is much improved. Hope it’s not just a one off.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 on this lovely Cumbrian day. The forecast for us is sunshine all week, and it’s going to be quite a warm one. 22/23 degrees. That’s boiling hot for us northerners. Watch though, we’ll be complaining  by tomorrow! 

Not much in the way of plans. A long walk, just local. Strip the bed, wash it and hang it out,  and probably read my book, hopefully in the garden. Sounds just perfect.

Hope you all have a good day too.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, a low 3.3 for me. I have already reduced my lantus but will watch the next few days.  
Today is the beginning of exploring care options for my Mum and we will visit a  retirement home, doubt she will like it but good to explore options. 
I wish you all a good week.


----------



## SB2015

6.1 this morning.  Reset my target to 6.1, due to changes in medication, and well done Humphrey for listening.

I hope that your Mum sees the good in the home you visit @New-journey 
Well dine @merrymunky , another day below 10.

Cold and wet today here.  A good day to sort out stuff.
Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.9 on waking, 2 Lifts, half an hour later in the 5's and heading down, 3 more Lifts, half an hour later lower 5's and still heading down, 2 more Lifts, half an hour later come breakfast 5.5 and stable but had another 2 Lifts

No idea what's going on, woke higher yesterday and stayed in the 11's despite a half unit extra with breakfast and dinner, come tea time I was 11.4 so I took 2.5u and an hour and a half later my Libre alarmed me that I was heading down, finger prick said 5.3 at the time but took 3 Lifts on anyway as was a helluva cliff dive!
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:24am - 4.3 - for me this morning - 19 units of tresiba taken - BGL is low but at least it's not hypo
23:44pm - 6.2 - bedtime but even though BGL was below 8mmol couldn't be bothered getting a snack - maybe I should've done
23:19pm - 3.4 - bedtime - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo - also after eating out tonight - test was nearly 3 hours after taking humalog which was taken after eating my meal out which was mediterranean meats, mushrooms in garlic butter and 1/2 margherita pizza


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> Morning all  I’ve woken to an 8.6 which is much improved. Hope it’s not just a one off.


Sure it will be the first of many, your doing something right, it will always be up and down but it's the trend over time that matters so don't get P***ed off if it goes up a little look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Lanny

09:14 BS 9.3 Uhm!  A so, so smile for a slightly lower reading than yesterday!

Overall yesterday was indeed better controlled with 5.1 before breakfast, oops overdid the DP busting dose a wee bit there, 6.8 before lunch & 7.1 before bed which I left uncorrected as 7 was actually what I’ve been aiming for when correcting before bed the last few days. So, I’m off by about 2mmol still & I’ll try moving the goalpost down to 6 tonight for my aim for corrections if there are any! Whacked down the DP busting dose by -2 from yesterday & see where that leaves me before I eat breakfast: which will be about lunchtime before I eat; same as yesterday! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## FRANKIE2020

morning all 7.2 this morning was in target all night so happy days.


----------



## Lanny

Just checked my resting heart rate this morning & it’s back down to usual of 83 at 09:49. Haven’t had it in the 80’s since Wednesday. So, hopefully that’s a good sign?


----------



## FRANKIE2020

rebrascora said:


> Hi Frankie. Good to see you found your way here. Welcome to the thread. What have you been decorating and more importantly what colour?


Hi just finished the lounge had a new gas fire fitted gone bold with teal and gold on the fire place but kept the other walls cream .


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me this morning but only because I injected 2 units earlier to correct the double figures I had been in all night despite stacking 2x2 unit corrections an hour apart before bed dodgy I know but clearly not enoughas it turned out! 

Just had a weird day yesterday when I dropped low multiple times and some of them were quite aggressive drops with vertical downward arrows. Had my dinner just after 6pm... half a baked potato with chilli and lots of salad. Bolused after eating because of all the hypos earlier and I needed a jelly baby just before eating my dinner as I was at 4.3 and dropping. Bolused 3 units which I thought was conservative but dropped again a couple of hours later. Had more hypo treatment and then 2 unbolused scoops of rum and raisin ice cream (approx. 22gcarbs) to get me safely home (45 min drive). 10.8 when I got home so jabbed 2 units (to counteract the ice cream) and sorted animals for the night. Cut my basal by 2.5 units due to all the daytime hypos and increased exercise. Scanned as I got into bed and I was 12.9 and rising so had 2 more units. Didn't drop into single figures all night. Can only assume my body was wringing every last drop of glucose out of the kidney beans from the chilli and breaking down the protein from the beef as well. I seem to be a very efficient glucose extraction machine!! Can't understand how some of you guys can have 4 cream crackers at bedtime or a couple of digestive biscuits and not end up in double figures!

@Hazel. Good to see you are living up to expectation. Congrats on another HS!

@merrymunky I think we can safely say that there is a clear downward trend now, even if you have an occasional blip, you are heading in the right direction. Well done! I know it isn't easy, particularly when your food choices are so limited but keep at it girl. We are all rooting for your success.

@FRANKIE2020 Sounds lovely.... a feature wall in teal and gold and then the rest neutral to highlight it. Any chance we see a photo?


----------



## FRANKIE2020

took me a while to strip paper and repaper but i think it was worth it .


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me this morning, with a very stuffy nose, pleased to report no more fainting fits, however still the nauseous and dizzy spells, going to go on e-consult with the docs later as done another home Covid test which is negative, blood pressure was almost perfect at 125/77.  

@Hazel - congratulations on your HS.

@merrymunky - numbers are coming down nicely.

A very dull and dark day here in my part of Essex, going to try going for a run and yoga session later.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> Can't understand how some of you guys can have 4 cream crackers at bedtime or a couple of digestive biscuits and not end up in double figures!


Perhaps it’s just me that finds that works OR is it my pancreas is still chucking out some insulin?
I mainly use digestive biscuits before swimming which is hard exercise so that body is loaded.
Nearly got it wrong this morning as pre breakfast ( of porridge banana and coffee. (39 carbs or 178 cal) BG was 5.5.
Did my 4 km walk at a pace of 11:00 min/ km and tested BG 4.5.  So now had 3 cream crackers to get me through to lunch. 45 mins after that test it’s gone to 5.5, so should be okay.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Today is going to be dicey as I am indeed more or less back to normal which means this morning still slightly increased LR dose is becoming a problem & I’m going too low! It was at 82 the last few days & thank goodness I’d decreased it to 80 yesterday & that’s what I stuck in earlier. I’ll go back to my usual 78 with the next dose in tonight & just have to be ultra conservative with NR doses when I eat until then. Despite lowering the DP busting dose earlier by the time I was about to eat breakfast it was 11:26 BS 4.6 so, drank raspberry cordial first then had breakfast & only injected NR after eating & went all the way back down to 28 units, for safety, when the normal is 34: last few days was 84; hopping on my toes until tonight when usual 78 units of LR goes in but, should be back to normal tomorrow albeit, maybe still higher than target range for the waking reading!  but, not too upset as it’s a good sign that I’m back to normal!


----------



## Lanny

@DuncanLord it’s because we’re on insulin & can’t be too low before sleeping & may need to bring levels back up a bit so, we don’t wake up too low & hypo.


----------



## Wirrallass

Happy Monday folks!
Went to bed on a 6.5 and woke to a 6.1. Numbers on the decline thank goodness after a spell of self indulgences!
Beautiful sunny day here and hope its the same for y'all too.

WL


----------



## DuncanLord

Lanny said:


> @DuncanLord it’s because we’re on insulin & can’t be too low before sleeping & may need to bring levels back up a bit so, we don’t wake up too low & hypo.


You are probably correct.  Even though I’m Type 1 I am still taking the Humulin M3 twice a day along with the Metformin.  So it’s balance the food to the insulin and exercise rather than balancing the insulin to the food. Guesstimate and test to see what works. Then try and apply same principles again and hope ‘The Diabetes  Fairy’ waves her wand correctly.


----------



## Lanny

It’s Monday today @Wirralass  Lost track of the days, there but, good that you’re feeling better!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:07 this morning following on from an identical score yesterday and a 5.1 on Saturday


----------



## DuncanLord

*A Children’s Bedtime Story. *

Once upon a time, in the land of Diabetes, there lived two different characters who wished to reign on the throne. 
The first was an evil person, ‘The Diabetes Witch’, whose main aim was to upset all the blood sugar readings, of the people living in the Land of Diabetes. 
The second, a person who could see no evil and wanted to make the good people of Diabetes Land have an easy life. She was ‘The Diabetes Fairy’. With a wave of her magic wand, she could get the Glucose readings throughout the day and night to balance correctly. 
‘The Diabetes Witch’ and ‘The Diabetes Fairy’ were  not friends. In fact they were sworn enemies. 

*To be continued……..*


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 at 6.30am, back to sleep for an hour, 6.5 just now. Rained here overnight, we did need it, and better at night but I hope it knows when to stop.
> Edit. Now 8.6 at 8am. Dawn has certainly arrived with a vengeance this morning.



How frustrating @Robin!


----------



## silentsquirrel

DuncanLord said:


> The second, a person who could see no evil and wanted to make the good people of Diabetes Land have an easy life. She was ‘The Diabetes Fairy’. With a wave of her magic wand, she could get the Glucose readings throughout the day and night to balance correctly.


*Not* the DF we know, then!


----------



## SueEK

Hazel said:


> Good morning happy people - 5.2


Congrats Hazel x


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Morning all  I’ve woken to an 8.6 which is much improved. Hope it’s not just a one off.


Great reading this morning, well done x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.9 on waking, 2 Lifts, half an hour later in the 5's and heading down, 3 more Lifts, half an hour later lower 5's and still heading down, 2 more Lifts, half an hour later come breakfast 5.5 and stable but had another 2 Lifts
> 
> No idea what's going on, woke higher yesterday and stayed in the 11's despite a half unit extra with breakfast and dinner, come tea time I was 11.4 so I took 2.5u and an hour and a half later my Libre alarmed me that I was heading down, finger prick said 5.3 at the time but took 3 Lifts on anyway as was a helluva cliff dive!
> xx


You seem to have had odd numbers lately. I could offer advice but I might hear you laughing from down here lol x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 7:24am - 4.3 - for me this morning - 19 units of tresiba taken - BGL is low but at least it's not hypo
> 23:44pm - 6.2 - bedtime but even though BGL was below 8mmol couldn't be bothered getting a snack - maybe I should've done
> 23:19pm - 3.4 - bedtime - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo - also after eating out tonight - test was nearly 3 hours after taking humalog which was taken after eating my meal out which was mediterranean meats, mushrooms in garlic butter and 1/2 margherita pizza



Thanks for all the likes


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 7:24am - 4.3 - for me this morning - 19 units of tresiba taken - BGL is low but at least it's not hypo
> 23:44pm - 6.2 - bedtime but even though BGL was below 8mmol couldn't be bothered getting a snack - maybe I should've done
> 23:19pm - 3.4 - bedtime - had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo - also after eating out tonight - test was nearly 3 hours after taking humalog which was taken after eating my meal out which was mediterranean meats, mushrooms in garlic butter and 1/2 margherita pizza



Thanks for all the likes.
Now to ask how anyone thinks I'm doing?


----------



## DuncanLord

silentsquirrel said:


> *Not* the DF we know, then!


Ahh but it depends how the story continues!
The evil witch may cast a spell upon the good fairy turning her against everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Ahh but it depends how the story continues!
> The evil witch may cast a spell upon the good fairy turning her against everyone.


I had already anticipated that plot twist!


----------



## adrian1der

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks for all the likes.
> Now to ask how anyone thinks I'm doing?


I really don't understand the complexities of T1 so probably best I don't comment


----------



## Bloden

DuncanLord said:


> Ahh but it depends how the story continues!
> The evil witch may cast a spell upon the good fairy turning her against everyone.


Ooooh, so that’s what happened to the slippery character we know n mistrust - she started out good but was drawn to the dark side...hoo, hoo, har, har, heufgh, < cough cough >.


----------



## freesia

I hope everyone has had a good day today.
I had a telephone app with a DSN today. Based on my libre results over the last few weeks they are discharging me back to GP care. Not sure whether i feel pleased or scared! Its good they think i'm ok at tweaking insulin etc but it was nice having the number of someone who can help if needed. I must admit i've been pleased lately with my levels and i want to shout about it! Hopefully it will stay this way for a bit longer.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> You seem to have had odd numbers lately. I could offer advice but I might hear you laughing from down here lol x


If I could just have a life without the anxiety, stress and pain on a daily basis then I'd manage just as I used to  xx


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Got  my review tomorrow, first time in yonks. Not even measuring.  I don't know what I'm thinking.

Wirralass you shouldn't have! I can't believe you did!! Glad tho'


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I hope everyone has had a good day today.
> I had a telephone app with a DSN today. Based on my libre results over the last few weeks they are discharging me back to GP care. Not sure whether i feel pleased or scared! Its good they think i'm ok at tweaking insulin etc but it was nice having the number of someone who can help if needed. I must admit i've been pleased lately with my levels and i want to shout about it! Hopefully it will stay this way for a bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 17632


The one thing that I would be asking in that scenario is.... "Can I self refer back if I need to?" ie Via the helpline or whatever. GPs can sometimes be difficult to get hold of or reluctant to refer patients, so whilst I would be happy not to have regular appointments with the consultant at the moment (I have mine tomorrow), we all know the goal posts can change with diabetes and things can go wrong and I would like to keep that safety net of self referral back to the clinic available if I needed it.
Fab results by the way!!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> The one thing that I would be asking in that scenario is.... "Can I self refer back if I need to?" ie Via the helpline or whatever. GPs can sometimes be difficult to get hold of or reluctant to refer patients, so whilst I would be happy not to have regular appointments with the consultant at the moment (I have mine tomorrow), we all know the goal posts can change with diabetes and things can go wrong and I would like to keep that safety net of self referral back to the clinic available if I needed it.
> Fab results by the way!!


I did ask. She said if its a general question i can ring and someone will get back to me. If things start going awry then i need to go back to/ring the GP and ask to be rereferred. Being discharged wasn't a choice made by me. They tried to discharge me last autumn but eventually agreed to keep me on for a bit longer with a 3 monthly telephone call. It seems that the service here discharges you when your HbA1C is a number they're happy with and you seem to be managing. I would have been happy just having a quick 5 minute check-in every 3 months with the knowledge that someone was there if i needed. I suppose there are so many more people being diagnosed that need more input atm and there are only so many DSNs to help. I was discharged about 18 months ago but within 3 months had to be rereferred as the insulin brand needed changing.
Thank you   ,not sure how long they'll stay that way but i'll take them for now.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> If I could just have a life without the anxiety, stress and pain on a daily basis then I'd manage just as I used to  xx


Wish I could help honey, sadly I can’t but always hope things will eventually turn around for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> It’s Monday today @Wirralass  Lost track of the days, there but, good that you’re feeling better!


Thanks Lanny, yes lost track of the days, that's what 12months of isolation has done to my likkle ol' brain!! Half me marbles are missing Haha!! I've edited my post now.
WL


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Northerner

freesia said:


> I hope everyone has had a good day today.
> I had a telephone app with a DSN today. Based on my libre results over the last few weeks they are discharging me back to GP care. Not sure whether i feel pleased or scared! Its good they think i'm ok at tweaking insulin etc but it was nice having the number of someone who can help if needed. I must admit i've been pleased lately with my levels and i want to shout about it! Hopefully it will stay this way for a bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 17632


Great results!  I was discharged back to GP care when I was in Southampton, but I still retained access to the Consultant/DSN if I felt I needed it. I was a little nervous about that at the time, even though my control was good, since I knew that the GP knew less than me about Type 1, but it was OK - the surgery nurses soon worked that out and didn't infantilise me  When I moved to Harrogate, however, I went back to a hospital clinic and there doesn't seem to be much sign that will change. I guess it depends on local pressures. Just make sure you have access to a fully-trained DSN and things should be fine


----------



## Lanny

05:13 BS 7.0  Bang on the nose for an in target range waking reading this week! A bit of a nice surprise!

A bit of a swing in BS yesterday during the first half of the day with that morning LR being slightly too high: from 4.6 to 13.7 because 28 units of NR was obviously too little for breakfast but, the LR soon took care of that & it was 10.0 before lunch & I went back up a bit to 30 units NR & went to bed on 7.0 after LR went back to 78 units! It kept me steady overnight. 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s too early for LR dose yet as I’ve been moving it a bit with getting up late this week & it’ll be around 07:30 or 08:00 before I’ll stick it in: in around 09:30 & 22:00 yesterday; move it back eventually to the usual 06:00 & 18:00, for me, in the next couple of days.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 today. Have booked myself a full body massage tomorrow and am really looking forward to it. 2 grandchildren sent home from school yesterday as one of them coughed (shock horror). All of them had a PCR test yesterday and told that even if it’s negative they have to stay at home. Can’t see the logic in that.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning from a cloudy Lytham.

Its a good job my App has reminded me that I have carpet fitters arriving at 8 am to fit the new stairs and landing carpet. Its been without a carpet for about 5 years now. I need to wake my wife at 7am. Hope she's not too grumpy about that. And then clear the landing are of some clutter.

4.8 BG this morning.

Final big App change this morning after the carpet fitters have left - to implement meal monitoring of glycemic load across each of a days meals. 

Glycemic load (having an initial look at foods and recipes) hasn't thrown up any surprises yet, but then its the overall glycemic load of the meals I am more interested in and I'm not quite there yet.

Wake up at the back there ! Oh, and the front too.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 6.1 for me at 06:00. A good day to be in the garden. I hope the sun is shining for everyone else.

I had a quite long and interesting telephone conversation last night with an old school friend who I haven’t seen since 1977. There was a lot to talk about.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.7 for me today.

Grey start here, brightening up later apparently. So an upholstery morning and a gardening afternoon...that’s the plan.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.4 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Managed to trigger the alarm on my Libre at 1am by lying on it and causing a compression low! OH was not amused. (nor was I).


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here. Whatever I’m not doing differently seems to be working.

Knitting (in person) today, yippee. I hope there’s gossip!


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.4 here. Whatever I’m not doing differently seems to be working.
> 
> Knitting (in person) today, yippee. I hope there’s gossip!


Ooh lovely, pass it on!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Clickety click, 6.6. Lovely morning, just like yesterday. We went for our long walk, 7 miles. We really are bonkers, what’s that song?  “ Mad dogs and English men…..”. It was blooming red hot, sweaty doesn’t come near, I was nearly melting! No walks in the midday sun today, a quick nip down to Aldi, 2 mile round trip, as soon as I’m ready and lounging in the garden later, under the shade!

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me

No plans for today until the England game this afternoon. No doubt jobs will appear.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Another one in 6s today with a 6.6.
Hand now washed and treated to its first shower this morning.
It looks much better and I can now get to work on it with the gentle massaging.

Things seem to have settled for you @freesia.
Enjoy your Knit and Natter @Bloden 

Another dull day but dry, so out for a walk with friends.
Hard to drag myself away from watching Wimbledon and no chance in the final week.

Have a good day All.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.7 for me today after little sleep, was far too warm and muggy last night, windows have been open for weeks in my bedroom but last night was the first night I'd gone to bed where the birds were VERY vocal   

Think I need to invest in earplugs for 24/7 use as the dog in the next block has been barking for the last 2 hours already and it just goes on and on all day, it barks at everything, caught it barking at seagulls that were flying about the other day! Really annoying when you can't even get 5 minutes peace from it
xx


----------



## Maca44

4.2 today and first day back at work was hard. I just want the money but not go in, do you think they will go for that I want to be baking bread and gardening all day I'm sure they will understand  .
Forgot to show Tattoo @Kaylz asked to see them, I have my twin son's name on the other arm luckily it's Lewis so they both all line up to cater for my obsessions.


----------



## merrymunky

Slightly higher again today with a 10.1 but we ended up having a meal out yesterday so I’m really not surprised or annoyed by it. Back on track today.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A late start for me, but a BG of 5.6 at 08:26. 
Let’s see what today brings
Have a great day.


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning.   Went back to 6 units of Levemir last night and didn't have any dinner and had a lovely steady overnight graph once I had eaten a Lift to bring me up a bit before I fell asleep. It is my consultant phone appointment later this morning. Still trying to decide if I want Libre 2 or not.... still leaning towards the "or not" (I hate change) but maybe I should get it and then I have the choice of alarms or not. I had intended to ask to change back to NR or try Humalog but think I am going to stick with Fiasp as I have, at long last, found some balance with it and not sure I want to go through the turmoil of change again. My morning routine has recently come down to just 30 mins pre-bolus as oppose to 45 which is catching me out a bit but don't fancy going back to over an hour with NR. Anyway, I am expecting my HbA1c will be a little higher than last time probably around 50 but at least I sort of know why and it is still not too shoddy. Will update later on how it goes. I have my list of topics to cover written down.

@merrymunky That's the spirit! Hope you really enjoyed your meal out.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:26am - 6.8 - waking - 19 units of tresiba - it's often in the 4s so is this because of the naughty chocolate (6g of carbs) I had last night and I also got the munchies again during the night and had another 2 (12g of carbs!!) - the chocolates have all gone now and I'm NOT making this a habit of eating and not injecting!!!
00:55am - 4.1 - bedtime - bedtime bgl below 8mmol so had 2 digestive biscuits 18g of carbs and no insulin - also had some cheese

Because of keep waking up in the 4s (this morning is unusual) and 4s and hypos dotted around during the day I'm wondering whether to reduce my tresiba to 18 units 

For anyone who wants to please leave me some feedback


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 04:51 on a grey and murky West Berks morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Maca44 said:


> 4.2 today and first day back at work was hard. I just want the money but not go in, do you think they will go for that I want to be baking bread and gardening all day I'm sure they will understand  .



with you on that one, although my passion is baking cakes.


----------



## Grannylorraine

another one reporting in the 6s today, 6.2 but wondering if that is the steroid nasal spray for my blocked nose.

Anyway, managed my 5k run yesterday and an hour yoga session, so feeling much better albeit achy this morning.

@SueEK - enjoy your massage

@Bloden - enjoy your knit and natter, I love to knit and crotchet, again unfortunately that thing called work gets in the way.

Oh and for anyone that read mine and Macca's thread re a mid-life crisis and a bit, I have decided I am going to go for the tattoo, having discussed it with hubby and kids, they also think I should go for it and not worry about what other people think.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

@Maca44 I don't want to be a (insert bad word/name here) BUT you did post the pic of that one a couple of days ago! LOL, I'll forgive you though and at least you'll get another supposed smile at my avatar haha

@Grannylorraine WOOHOO! Great to hear, where are you going to have it placed?
xx


----------



## Hazel

Sorry chums, I thought I had posted this - 4.8 today


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> @Maca44 I don't want to be a (insert bad word/name here) BUT you did post the pic of that one a couple of days ago! LOL, I'll forgive you though and at least you'll get another supposed smile at my avatar haha
> 
> @Grannylorraine WOOHOO! Great to hear, where are you going to have it placed?
> xx


Did I, Memory is worse than I thought   .


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> @Maca44 I don't want to be a (insert bad word/name here) BUT you did post the pic of that one a couple of days ago! LOL, I'll forgive you though and at least you'll get another supposed smile at my avatar haha
> 
> @Grannylorraine WOOHOO! Great to hear, where are you going to have it placed?
> xx


 Hubby and son say upper arm, for a small betty boop tattoo, I did think shoulder, but they said if I am going to do it, I might as well have the pleasure of being able to see it.  Just got to find someone nd book in.


----------



## rebrascora

Just had my telephone appointment. Consultant was lovely and very supportive and listened to what I wanted to say . HbA1c is 52 which is a bit higher than I would like but he was very happy with it and said that he is giving me a big pat on the back and not to be too much of a perfectionist. Great news is that cholesterol is down to 4.5 (from 4.8) despite eating rather enormous amounts of saturated fats   from cheese and cream and fatty meat and trigs were 1.36 so again he is very happy with that and so am I. He said blood results were all good so I assume my binge drinking the night before the blood test didn't show me up on my liver function and therefore I didn't have to confess to it as a means of explaining a duff result. I promise I don't make a habit of it.... but I did rather enjoy it!
He is marking me down for an appointment in 6 months time so I am not written off the books just yet which I am pleased about and I had the choice of telephone or in person. I opted for whatever was easiest for him. Libre 2 will happen as and when the GP changes the prescription but he thinks it may take a little while to go through the system. I am not in any hurry so, apart from getting sorted with a Libre 2 reader from Abbott, it will happen when it happens. 
All in all he is extremely happy with my progress and therefore I guess I have to be too although my personal goal is to get HbA1c a little lower next time.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> Hubby and son say upper arm, for a small betty boop tattoo, I did think shoulder, but they said if I am going to do it, I might as well have the pleasure of being able to see it.  Just got to find someone nd book in.


You might get the bug I'm looking at 2 more on upper arm now there is some great artwork out there. I have spent my life worrying about what other people think and now I just don't care anymore.


----------



## ColinUK

Still here! Still alive!

Mental health has improved as I’ve given myself space to start to deal with things. 

There’s a possibility that the long running legal thing may finally be settled this week but there’s no guarantee.

Food is more sensible now than it has been over the last few months. Still having the odd thing I perhaps should steer clear of but they’re much less frequently than previously. 

Weight has stayed pretty much flat but I feel more comfortable in my skin. BG has been between 5.6 and 7.2 so that’s ok. 

I’m about to unfreeze my gym membership and I’m determined to walk proudly into the free weights room and know I’ve every right to be there regardless of whether I’m looking more like I’m carved out of lard than alabaster!

Off to the folks this weekend to do a tonne more gardening as I’m hoping that 15 saplings will have arrived and I’ve a tonne more persuading to do as I want them to agree that I build two raised beds from the lawn over the wall onto the patio. It’ll cover the wall when viewed from the lawn and provide planting space with depth and give lots of space to green up the patio without pots.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Still here! Still alive!
> 
> Mental health has improved as I’ve given myself space to start to deal with things.
> 
> There’s a possibility that the long running legal thing may finally be settled this week but there’s no guarantee.
> 
> Food is more sensible now than it has been over the last few months. Still having the odd thing I perhaps should steer clear of but they’re much less frequently than previously.
> 
> Weight has stayed pretty much flat but I feel more comfortable in my skin. BG has been between 5.6 and 7.2 so that’s ok.
> 
> I’m about to unfreeze my gym membership and I’m determined to walk proudly into the free weights room and know I’ve every right to be there regardless of whether I’m looking more like I’m carved out of lard than alabaster!
> 
> Off to the folks this weekend to do a tonne more gardening as I’m hoping that 15 saplings will have arrived and I’ve a tonne more persuading to do as I want them to agree that I build two raised beds from the lawn over the wall onto the patio. It’ll cover the wall when viewed from the lawn and provide planting space with depth and give lots of space to green up the patio without pots.


Nice to see you posting again.  Yeah to going back to the gym, I am sure it will make you feel better.


----------



## rebrascora

Great to hear from you @ColinUK and by the sound of it making good progress. Really hope the civil legal case gets sorted soon as that will be one less thing dragging you down and making life mentally tough.... Goodness knows you have plenty of other stuff going on! 
Sounds like you are doing really well with your diabetes management. Hope you are sleeping better too.... OK just actually sleeping at all would be good! Garden plans for your parents sound interesting and quite ambitious. Good for you. Hope you enjoy starting at the gym again. 
Don't be so long before updating us next please. XX


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Hubby and son say upper arm, for a small betty boop tattoo, I did think shoulder, but they said if I am going to do it, I might as well have the pleasure of being able to see it.  Just got to find someone nd book in.


Yeah I don't see my one on my shoulder blade often lol, it was the least comfortable to have done too, I wouldn't say sore but very hot when the needle was going over my actual shoulder blade bone xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Maca44 said:


> You might get the bug I'm looking at 2 more on upper arm now there is some great artwork out there. I have spent my life worrying about what other people think and now I just don't care anymore.


When I had mine, upper arm at 50 years old, I was advised to get some anaesthetic cream to treat the area pre tattoo but didn't quite cover the entire area but it certainly worked as the bit I missed killed. Then they said to apply haemorrhoid cream afterwards to help retain the colour.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK good to see you back. Glad to hear things are levelling out for you x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks, sorry late on parade.
Two fat ladies for me this morning the result of a handful of very sweet strawberries & a slice or two of rich fruit cake late last night!!! Ah well, I did enjoy!  Very warm here, oppressive, my plants are flagging in the heat
Stay as well as you can my friends and......

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> If I could just have a life without the anxiety, stress and pain on a daily basis then I'd manage just as I used to  xx


Wouldnt we all Kaylz. Hope things improve for you, chin up.
WL


----------



## Bexlee

8.4

Enjoy the football if you’re partaking (and supporting England!)


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Ooh lovely, pass it on!!


I’m sworn to secrecy - knitters’ code of honour.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora great news from your app with your consultant. Well done. 
@ColinUK, great to see you posting again.


----------



## runner

3.6 at 6am (eek). 6.9 at 9am!


----------



## HenryBennett

Leadinglights said:


> Then they said to apply haemorrhoid cream afterwards to help retain the colour.


Sounds like a bum joke to me.


----------



## goodybags

Think I’ve missed a few days (been so busy) 
my scores were
Sunday 6.1
Monday 5.7
Tuesday 4.9

over the weekend my wife & I met up with my brother & sister in Newbury
we went out for lunch (@ Toby
I resisted the temptation to have a roast and had salmon lemon salad - surprisingly delicious,
It was the first time we’ve been able to meet since Mums funeral last June.

Monday I had my Diabetic review at hospital (well not @ the hospital it was a over the phone) but consultant happy with what’s happened since we spoke last September all looking good at the momen.

Today the secretary from Orthopaedic department phoned me
I now have a appointment, next month to be seen in the hospital (arthritic ankle)

on Friday morning I have appointment to review my ongoing retinopathy treatment in the eye department.
Plus been to work, I’m mad busy @ work at the moment...


----------



## Leadinglights

HenryBennett said:


> Sounds like a bum joke to me.


It definitely worked (on the arm).


----------



## Michael12421

Bi of a shock his morning - reading was 30.9

Went and washed my hands again - really thoroughly - and it was 5.5 - phew!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Bi of a shock his morning - reading was 30.9
> 
> Went and washed my hands again - really thoroughly - and it was 5.5 - phew!


Phew!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today  I used to wake lower, and then have an abrupt rise as soon as I raised my head from the pillow - now it seems that I get a gradual rise in the hour or so before I wake. Of course, I wouldn't know that without my Libre!


----------



## SueEK

6 on the nose today. Massage later - so excited, feels like Christmas. Off work next week so off down the caravan Friday so need to get everything ready for that. Daughter, SIL and granddaughter had their negative test back but my grandsons hasn’t come back yet, he’s the one with the cough!!
@Michael12421 don't do that to me so early in the morning, glad it wasn’t a true reading 
Have a good day all x


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 8.9 for me.
It’s a work day for me. I work Wednesday to Friday now I’m back from maternity leave. The four days I’m home with Eris seem to go much quicker than the three days I’m at work.  Wednesday always comes around so quickly and I wake with a sense of dread. It’s not the same now I have the little one. I’d much rather be at home but needs must.

Oh, yesterday Eris took her first proper steps! Safe to say I cried snd got very excited. She’s been cruising for months and has taken sneaky little half steps a fair few times but yesterday she finally let go and managed a few steps a few times, then got herself over excited so couldn’t do it again as she was too quick, so kept flopping down again.


----------



## HenryBennett

6.0 at 05:50. Yesss, the football was GREAT.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.7 for me today.

Meeting a friend for coffee this morning and then back to the cushion making. Weather looks better for today.

How lovely. There’ll be no stopping Eris now @merrymunky , parental game steps up to the next level...you’ll need eyes everywhere  

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Michael12421 said:


> Bi of a shock his morning - reading was 30.9
> 
> Went and washed my hands again - really thoroughly - and it was 5.5 - phew!


 Yikes, I’m surprised you didn’t shoot up to 30 with the shock...what a relief to see a nice 5.5.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning today 6.6 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Ali11782

rebrascora said:


> Just had my telephone appointment. Consultant was lovely and very supportive and listened to what I wanted to say . HbA1c is 52 which is a bit higher than I would like but he was very happy with it and said that he is giving me a big pat on the back and not to be too much of a perfectionist. Great news is that cholesterol is down to 4.5 (from 4.8) despite eating rather enormous amounts of saturated fats   from cheese and cream and fatty meat and trigs were 1.36 so again he is very happy with that and so am I. He said blood results were all good so I assume my binge drinking the night before the blood test didn't show me up on my liver function and therefore I didn't have to confess to it as a means of explaining a duff result. I promise I don't make a habit of it.... but I did rather enjoy it!
> He is marking me down for an appointment in 6 months time so I am not written off the books just yet which I am pleased about and I had the choice of telephone or in person. I opted for whatever was easiest for him. Libre 2 will happen as and when the GP changes the prescription but he thinks it may take a little while to go through the system. I am not in any hurry so, apart from getting sorted with a Libre 2 reader from Abbott, it will happen when it happens.
> All in all he is extremely happy with my progress and therefore I guess I have to be too although my personal goal is to get HbA1c a little lower next time.


That's all fantastic.
I am getting my libre 2 end of the week. Quite excited


----------



## Ali11782

6.2 this morning.
Getting back on track. HbA1C 73...eek got to get this sorted


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 6.3 not sure why

Have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 this morning.

Out on the beach shortly. Nice and sunny too


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on yet another lovely morning. We’ve been spoiled.

Yes, @HenryBennett ” It’s coming home, it’s coming home, football’s coming home!” I’m not even that keen on football and I certainly don’t understand the offside rule, but I was very emotional last night. We watched history. Fingers crossed for Saturday. 

Blimey @Michael12421 did you have your fingers in the jam jar?  What a relief!

@SueEK enjoy your massage.

Ahh @merrymunky, eyes in back of head required!

We’re off into town today, Mr Eggy for his annual vascular review, and I’m picking up my new/ old specs. (Getting new lenses in some old frames.) Then meet up for a spot of lunch, maybe al fresco, how very cosmopolitan. 

Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.6 for me. Off to work but really dont want to go


----------



## Ali11782

It's so exciting when they take their first steps. They grow up ever quicker after they've done that. Mine is now almost 17months and running. 


merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. 8.9 for me.
> It’s a work day for me. I work Wednesday to Friday now I’m back from maternity leave. The four days I’m home with Eris seem to go much quicker than the three days I’m at work.  Wednesday always comes around so quickly and I wake with a sense of dread. It’s not the same now I have the little one. I’d much rather be at home but needs must.
> 
> Oh, yesterday Eris took her first proper steps! Safe to say I cried snd got very excited. She’s been cruising for months and has taken sneaky little half steps a fair few times but yesterday she finally let go and managed a few steps a few times, then got herself over excited so couldn’t do it again as she was too quick, so kept flopping down again


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.8 here.

Eek! @Michael12421


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> We’re off into town today, Mr Eggy for his annual vascular review, and I’m picking up my new/ old specs. (Getting new lenses in some old frames.)


Those old Dennis Taylor frames you’ve had in the drawer for decades?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here on a fingerprick, Libre says 8.2. This one, like the last, is running about 1mmol/l higher. At least it’s consistent, but I woke up, swiped, and thought, yikes, I didn’t neeed that last biscuit last night! Not as dramatic as @Michael12421 though!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 for me roll on Friday work is a drag.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 for me this morning, I suspect that has more to do with the bottle and a half of prosecco I drunk last night in celebration at the football, and in my wine fuelled state pinching my hubbies crackers and Brie, plus I had actually been up for almost an hour before I remembered to take it.

@eggyg - I have never understood the offside rule either, but doesn't stop me enjoying football.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:11am - 4.6 - hypo check - had 1 digestive biscuit
6:47am - 3.6 waking - had 3 jelly babies and 18u of tresiba which I've decided to reduce this morning from 19u
23:15pm - 4.8 - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol so had 2 packets of mini cheddars 24g of carbs and no humalog


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Those old Dennis Taylor frames you’ve had in the drawer for decades?


How very dare you! Deirdre Barlow! 

Before I retired I worked in an opticians and we had a collection box to pop in your old specs to be recycled. Of course we got all sorts in. Usually decades old. These were my favourite. Please excuse the face as I was trying to do my Deirdre impression and they were a very strong prescription. Oh, and they were actually Chanel! There’ll be someone somewhere in a third world country wearing those proudly as we speak!


----------



## Ali11782

Gets so frustrating foot on the floor waiting for corrective dose to work so can have breakfast. What do people do while they are waiting?


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 for me roll on Friday work is a drag.


It’s exactly four years today since me and Mr Eggy retired at the grand age of 57. Best thing we ever did, of course we were very lucky that Mr Eggy had a very good pension. Who knew in 1978 when he was persuaded to take out a company final salary pension with AVCs, we would be able to do that. I’m afraid those pensions are gone now.


----------



## eggyg

Ali11782 said:


> Gets so frustrating foot on the floor waiting for corrective dose to work so can have breakfast. What do people do while they are waiting?


A big fat nowt! But I don’t have a baby! Back in the days when I worked,  I’d go in the shower and get ready, put a wash on, Hoover, make the tea sometimes.


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> Oh, yesterday Eris took her first proper steps! Safe to say I cried snd got very excited. She’s been cruising for months and has taken sneaky little half steps a fair few times but yesterday she finally let go and managed a few steps a few times, then got herself over excited so couldn’t do it again as she was too quick, so kept flopping down again.


How wonderful!  It's not an easy thing, standing up and walking - well done Eris!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

I think a spot more gardening today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 7:11am - 4.6 - hypo check - had 1 digestive biscuit
> 6:47am - 3.6 waking - had 3 jelly babies and 18u of tresiba which I've decided to reduce this morning from 19u
> 23:15pm - 4.8 - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol so had 2 packets of mini cheddars 24g of carbs and no humalog


Thank you for the likes @Robin @Northerner and @eggyg but I'm actually so worried about all the hypos and 4s - you can see about it in my thread which I started this morning called hypos and 4s!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 today

Bruce had an engineer out who told him he couldn't do anything and needed a plumber, phoned the council and was told 1 could be there yesterday, the company themselves called not long later saying no chance as there were 2 plumbers off and they had quite a few emergency call outs (can bet it was due to the new bathrooms as there's been nothing but trouble with them all!) BUT they then called back a short while later saying plumber couldn't gain access to one of his jobs so could be there in the afternoon, noise seems to be coming from the pipes under the bath and nothing he could do yesterday but will need sorted but Bruce still hasn't had his new bathroom so goodness knows what's happening! Electrician finally showed up to do his bit though so at least Bruce no longer has to manually switch anything on to get hot water

I called the health centre to request my insulin be put back onto repeat ordering rather than 2 monthly CMS as it was getting too much, I have 20 odd cartridges of Novorapid in the fridge and no room for anymore, thankfully the pharmacist agreed to my request
xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.1

Having my hair cut today ‘Steel Magnolias’ and that hypo scene always makes me really nervous! 

I hope you’re all doing ok out there, it’s been a difficult few weeks being poorly then a dear friend dying. Diabetes meanwhile carries on doing its thing !


----------



## Kaylz

@Flower I didn't really want to "like" your post but just wanted you to know I was thinking of you, I hope your feeling better and my thoughts are with you, sending hugs xx


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 4.6 for me. Off to work but really dont want to go


That's a rotten feeling isn't it when you really don't want to go into work.  Been there myself.  I used to cry every time I came out of work at one of my jobs, I left after four months as it 'just wasn't worth it'.  Hope things improve for you and summer holidays looming


----------



## Leadinglights

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. 8.9 for me.
> It’s a work day for me. I work Wednesday to Friday now I’m back from maternity leave. The four days I’m home with Eris seem to go much quicker than the three days I’m at work.  Wednesday always comes around so quickly and I wake with a sense of dread. It’s not the same now I have the little one. I’d much rather be at home but needs must.
> 
> Oh, yesterday Eris took her first proper steps! Safe to say I cried snd got very excited. She’s been cruising for months and has taken sneaky little half steps a fair few times but yesterday she finally let go and managed a few steps a few times, then got herself over excited so couldn’t do it again as she was too quick, so kept flopping down again.


It's exciting when they take those first steps, 50 years ago now for mine. We were at a friends house who had a cat and she just walked straight across the room to stroke it. not even a thought. There was no stopping her then. Now you will need eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 07:11 I was late checking as I'd been sorting out the baby since just before 06:00. It was nice first thing but has clouded over now in West Berks. Looking at the forecast I think this is set in for the day before some better weather tomorrow.


----------



## Maca44

SueEK said:


> That's a rotten feeling isn't it when you really don't want to go into work.  Been there myself.  I used to cry every time I came out of work at one of my jobs, I left after four months as it 'just wasn't worth it'.  Hope things improve for you and summer holidays looming


It's a pattern with me I get fed up after a couple or years and I really miss my old job working for the MD and buyers of the Ferrari main dealer in Lyndhurst new forest, got to travel all over the country picking up all sorts of exotic cars and got paid for it along with hotels/food/travel. I had some very exciting drives home but at all came to an end when they sold a couple of showrooms so work dried up but it was a great 5 years and I met some amazing people  .


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning folk
Forgot to post my morning figure today. 
07:35. BG 5.7.   Slightly too many crumbs for supper. 
Off to see the vampires this morning for a HbA1c test before seeing consultant next week.


----------



## Maca44

DuncanLord said:


> Morning folk
> Forgot to post my morning figure today.
> 07:35. BG 5.7.   Slightly too many crumbs for supper.
> Off to see the vampires this morning for a HbA1c test before seeing consultant next week.


Just got back from the Vampires thank god it was my favourite one you wouldn't know she bit me the other one gave me a nasty bruise last time .


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> How very dare you! Deirdre Barlow!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Just got back from the Vampires thank god it was my favourite one you wouldn't know she bit me the other one gave me a nasty bruise last time .


I had a telephone consultation with my cardiologist a couple of weeks ago and mentioned that I was surprised I hadn’t been asked to take a blood test beforehand. So, he organised it at the local phlebotomy clinic and he was happy to add the HbA1c.

I had a call from my GP’s surgery yesterday to book a blood test. I said that I’d had blood taken a couple of weeks ago. Long pause. I asked if she could look up the results for me (the heart failure nurse had warned me it would fall between two stools). Apparently only the GP can do this. So it’s now, “Don’t call us we’ll call you”. Sigh.


----------



## Lanny

10:14 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Currently just started re watching, 2nd time, a Chinese Period drama on youtube that was aired in China in January to March 2021 68 episodes of Shang Yang Fu aka The Rebel Princess: already watched it all this week & a half; just rewatching again a 2nd time it’s SO good!  Starring Zhang Zi Yi, now at 42, of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, now over 20 years ago in 2000 playing a Princess from age 15 to about 20/25: still looks amazing, for her age, & it was quite jarring to watch the early episodes as it was obvious she’s older than her co stars & male leads; but, she’s a veteran actress & the right choice was made of an older, more rugged looking like Viggo Mortensen in the Lord of the Rings films, actor to play her husband the General Xioa Qi! A work of fiction, so not constrained by actual historical facts unlike drama’s based on actual Emperor’s, but, still based in history! I’ve watched quite a few now & hardly needed the subtitles: actually noticed how badly translated some of them are; TBF though, the formal language spoken in these Imperial court dramas are very hard to translate into concise subtitles for modern audiences & the meaning is more important than the actual words spoken.


----------



## rebrascora

7.8 for me this morning. 
Levels went high last night again and just wouldn't come down. I ended up injecting a dodgy 3.5 unit correction at bedtime which was stacked onto a 2 unit correction 2 hours earlier which was also stacked onto a 2 unit correction 2 hours before that!   My evening levels just seem to be skyrocketing recently and it is clearly a basal issue as I didn't have any dinner last night to double check, but it is holding steady through the earlier parts of the day. I had dropped my morning basal by 2 units after all my hypos on Sunday but I have put it back up today. So strange how 2 units of basal over the whole day translates to so much more Fiasp units in terms of evening corrections.

@merrymunky Congrats to you on another improved reading this morning and to Eris on her first steps. She will no longer be where you left her from now on. Good luck with keeping up with a toddler.... That should help drop your levels a bit more!

@mum2westiesGill Looks like a wise decision Gill to drop your basal another unit. You are doing great. Have more confidence in yourself and your decisions! 

@Michael12421 "Great" morning readings!! The first being the "large" interpretation of the word and the second being a much better than average result thankfully! Pleased the first one was erroneous!! Bet that woke you up faster than a morning coffee or even a cold shower!


----------



## SueEK

Maca44 said:


> It's a pattern with me I get fed up after a couple or years and I really miss my old job working for the MD and buyers of the Ferrari main dealer in Lyndhurst new forest, got to travel all over the country picking up all sorts of exotic cars and got paid for it along with hotels/food/travel. I had some very exciting drives home but at all came to an end when they sold a couple of showrooms so work dried up but it was a great 5 years and I met some amazing people  .


That sounds like a lovely job, sadly everything great seems to come to an end but that doesn’t mean something else just as good will come along


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill Looks like a wise decision Gill to drop your basal another unit. You are doing great. Have more confidence in yourself and your decisions!


@rebrascora thank you for your kind reply


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends.
I couldn't believe it ~ I woke to another 8.8 & that's without a late night treat! Looks like the DF is back to cause more havoc with my numbers I thought @Northerner had buried her!!!
I took advantage of this sunny day and made another hanging basket before I realised I haven't a wall bracket to hang it on!! Off now to scrounge one from my eldest then bribe her o/h to fix it on the wall!!
Hope you're all enjoying your Wednesday afternoon lazing in the sun ~ gardening ~ dozing ~ walking ~ chatting on the phone etc.
Take care & stay as well as you can. x


WL


----------



## Northerner

Wirralass said:


> I couldn't believe it ~ I woke to another 8.8 & that's without a late night treat! Looks like the DF is back to cause more havoc with my numbers I thought @Northerner had buried her!!!


Sorry, just checked and there appears to have been a leak of ectoplasm from her incarceration chamber - I think I've plugged it, so hopefully you will get better numbers tomorrow  Or, maybe not, if you opt for birthday treats!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sorry, just checked and there appears to have been a leak of ectoplasm from her incarceration chamber - I think I've plugged it, so hopefully you will get better numbers tomorrow  Or, maybe not, if you opt for birthday treats!


Aww thanks Northie, she's a little minx isn't she?! Fingers crossed!
WL


----------



## Christy

Wirralass said:


> View attachment 17663
> WL


Lovely words


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Who knew in 1978 when he was persuaded to take out a company final salary pension with AVCs, we would be able to do that. I’m afraid those pensions are gone now.


Oh those good old pensions. I wish they were still available. I'm 57 now and hubby and I are both ready to finish or reduce our hours. Its a bit of a struggle though atm as pensions are not as good now. Although Teachers get a fairly good pension (based on what i know from a friend) us TAs get a very basic Council pension and as we're not classed as full time (although i am in school from 8am-3.30 minimum, only being paid for 5hrs a day and paid term time only) its not much to retire on.
@eggyg i shall have to envy your retirement adventures for a while until i can have my own. Enjoy your retirement and make the most of it, you never know whats around the corner. Make the most of every day.
PS love the Dierdre specs!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> That's a rotten feeling isn't it when you really don't want to go into work. Been there myself


It is, i love working with the children and the teachers are brilliant. I think i'm just worn down with all the expectations, the more you do the more you are expected to do.  Then theres the politics.... same as any job really though. Only 3 weeks left and counting...


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> It is, i love working with the children and the teachers are brilliant. I think i'm just worn down with all the expectations, the more you do the more you are expected to do.  Then theres the politics.... same as any job really though. Only 3 weeks left and counting...


Ah I’m with you on the expectation score, I said the same on here only a couple of weeks ago. My colleague came in today and said exactly the same.  Now I’m 60 I’m thinking I really don’t need this but can’t retire now until I’m 67. I do have a couple of pensions that I’m in the process of sorting out but it certainly won’t be enough to retire on. Years ago I could have collected my state pension but that’s long gone. My hubby is 71 and still working part time but hey we are certainly not the only ones.  Could we worse, we don’t have a mortgage or any debts so must be thankful for what we do have x


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> . Could we worse, we don’t have a mortgage or any debts so must be thankful for what we do have


Very true. I'm not sure i really want to give up altogether, i'd miss the chat and banter i think. I would like something a couple of days a week though


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> How very dare you! Deirdre Barlow!
> 
> Before I retired I worked in an opticians and we had a collection box to pop in your old specs to be recycled. Of course we got all sorts in. Usually decades old. These were my favourite. Please excuse the face as I was trying to do my Deirdre impression and they were a very strong prescription. Oh, and they were actually Chanel! There’ll be someone somewhere in a third world country wearing those proudly as we speak!


That’s an excellent impression. You could be Dreary Barlow’s short-haired twin.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  7.1 for me after an overnight flatfish and early waking


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Ali11782

6.8.


----------



## HenryBennett

A pinch and a punch and a 6.3 for me at 05:20.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 8.9 for me this morning. Seems to be consistently heading in the right direction which is good. It’s my birthday today and we will be having a takeaway tonight since it’s a work night and we aren’t going out for a proper meal so I’ll be expecting higher numbers tomorrow morning


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.4 for me today.
@merrymunky Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Maca44

3.8 today didn't have supper too knackered so bed early.

@merrymunky Happy Birthday enjoy your day and your progress   .

@Northerner White Rabbits with red eyes scare me so glad yours don't have them it would freak me out.


----------



## Ali11782

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. 8.9 for me this morning. Seems to be consistently heading in the right direction which is good. It’s my birthday today and we will be having a takeaway tonight since it’s a work night and we aren’t going out for a proper meal so I’ll be expecting higher numbers tomorrow morning


Happy Birthday


----------



## Lanny

06:59 BS 8.2   Oops! Woke briefly about an hour & half earlier very shaky & heart hammering away like mad so, thought it was a hypo, been moving my LR doses so about 10 hours apart instead of 12, & munched a jelly baby then, fell asleep straight away as soon as my heart settled down when I’d meant to stay awake to test! Obviously didn’t need tthe jelly baby, then! Could have been apnoea that woke me then, as I was breathing a bit heavily last night in my sleep? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Happy Birthday to @merrymunky & definitely on the downwards trend now so, have your birthday meal & we don’t really care what your waking reading is tomorrow!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good 'rainy, dark, but nice temperature' day to you all.

Went for a long walk yesterday, aching a bit this morning. Good excuse for a rest...rain, aches. Hmmm.

5.0 BG this morning.

Not much happening too....


----------



## Michael12421

@merrymunky


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
Happy birthday, @merrymunky !


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.7 for me.

July already..where does the time go?!
Happy birthday @merrymunky 

Lovely morning out...I think it’s like this all day...yay.

@Maca44 I know that dealership...always lots of tourists taking pics there. We had a touring side come to play at our cricket club  5/6 years ago. On the way to our ground they stopped in Lyndhurst for a spot of lunch and wander round . One of their players saw the showroom, popped in and bought a Ferrari, just like that apparently, spur of the moment....like you do 

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

It was scorchio yesterday but ch-ch-chilly n misty this morning - forecasting the weather must be a lot like dealing with diabetes, an art not a science.

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday @merrymunky - enjoy your takeaway tonight.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Did some sorting yesterday and got my good clarinet out. Wow what a difference in sound and feel to the cheapy I've been playing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 5.9 for me this morning. 
Happy Birthday @merrymunky 

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all, it’s a new month 3.5 with an added pinch & a punch & a biscuit! 

Happy birthday @merrymunky have a lovely day.

Have a good day out there


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on a day of ups and downs, BGs that is. 

Had a lovely lunch in a walled garden cafe attached to our independent bookshop. It was lovely, all dappled shade. Anyhoo, had a ciabatta with ham and smoked cheese, it came with a few crisps and salad. Ciabatta is a tough one I think. Shoved in what I hoped was enough bolus. Six hours later, 12.2! Never felt a thing! I’d started at 6.5 and injected 7 units! Tried again, incase I’d done a @Michael12421. 11.5! The same in essence. I’m not keen on corrections, and very rarely have them, but I caved and shot myself a 1.5 correction and then my usual for rice. Bedtime. 4.9! This was 11.30 and didn’t really want to eat. But had a slice of toast, 13 grms carbs with some protein, pâté. It’s seems to have done the trick. Next time ( if there’s a next time) I’m going to hold my nerve, and hold off the correction, they don’t agree with me! 

Enough of my blethering on. Have a happy first day of July, I’m happy, it’s means I’m going on holiday, again, next month!  I’m making up for last year.


----------



## Maca44

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 7.7 for me.
> 
> July already..where does the time go?!
> Happy birthday @merrymunky
> 
> Lovely morning out...I think it’s like this all day...yay.
> 
> @Maca44 I know that dealership...always lots of tourists taking pics there. We had a touring side come to play at our cricket club  5/6 years ago. On the way to our ground they stopped in Lyndhurst for a spot of lunch and wander round . One of their players saw the showroom, popped in and bought a Ferrari, just like that apparently, spur of the moment....like you do
> 
> Have a lovely day all.


Yes the owner used to go mad because the cars would get scratched sometimes as tourists would lean up on the cars for a pic, they still run it along with the service centre they just closed showrooms in Bournemouth and Drayton so the buyers from those two went so I had to change jobs. I could have stayed driving the service transporter picking up cars for a service but lot of that would be from London and I never liked picking up from there and you can't just drive them in for a service as Ferrari don't like their cars to be seen on a trailer they must be covered in case people think they have broken down.


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Morning all, it’s a new month 3.5 with an added pinch & a punch & a biscuit!
> 
> Happy birthday @merrymunky have a lovely day.
> 
> Have a good day out there


Ouch! Oof!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 for me after 3 Lifts

@merrymunky Happy Birthday! 

After the horrible news yesterday about @Ralph-YK I've been pretty down in the dumps, we spoke on a regular basis and he was a great chap, for all those that have commented on my other post I will let his sister know that you are all thinking of them
xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 

Yesterday was a tough day. Spent the whole day with lawyers in an attempt to use mediation to find a way through. 

It was worth a try but next step will be High Court.

On a positive note I didn’t eat my feelings last night as much as I really wanted to.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits and pinch punch first of the month
Good morning everyone hope you're all ok

7:19am - 9.6 - waking - 18u tresiba taken
23:01pm - 6.8 - bedtime

Re waking
- it's over my target but at least it's in single figures
Re bedtime
- a little before this test I had 2 cocktail cherries (drained) in an alcohol free gin and slimline tonic. Almost the same time as the test I had 1 bag of mini cheddars 12g of carbs and some tuna mixed with a couple of cherry tomatoes and mayo. Also 1 bourbon cream biscuit 8g of carbs
9:32am - 11.7 (oh dear! Double numbers!) - breakfast this morning - 36g of carbs 3u for food and 3u correction

For anyone who wants to please leave me some feedback


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> 6.2
> 
> Yesterday was a tough day. Spent the whole day with lawyers in an attempt to use mediation to find a way through.
> 
> It was worth a try but next step will be High Court.
> 
> On a positive note I didn’t eat my feelings last night as much as I really wanted to.


I even picked up a gorgeous looking, much reduced, cheesecake and then pondered double cream or ice cream to accompany it before pausing, thinking about what is just put in the basket and then putting it back.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.2 for me at 05:41 this morning. It started sunny in West Berks so had a mug of tea in the garden. Now I'm in the (home) office and the cloud has rolled in.

@merrymunky - I'll wish you a happy birthday on this thread as well as the other one


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 for me this morning, but did eat a carby dinner again.

@adrian1der - congrats on your HS.
@merrymunky - Happy Birthday.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.4 for me this morning, but did eat a carby dinner again.
> 
> @adrian1der - congrats on your HS.
> @merrymunky - Happy Birthday.


What did you have? Make us drool!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> What did you have? Make us drool!


Not that exciting, but home made fish fingers, with breadcrumbs which included onion flakes, garlic granules, and lemon zest.  sweet potato wedges sprinkled with sweet paprika and minted peas.  It was my sons choice as he picks 1/2 the meals for the week and I pick the other 1/2 of the week.  If only he prepared and cooked 1/2 the meals or did 1/2 the cleaning up it would be good, but I do enjoy cooking, just not the clearing up afterwards and I do have a dishwasher.

I wish I could eat some of the desserts I used to make.


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning but needed another (very late and stacked) bedtime correction. Must get back into a better circadian rhythm.

@merrymunky Hope you have a lovely Birthday today and we want to hear all about your food indiscretions along with your reading tomorrow. I am sure one day off will not upset the great progress you are making too much and anyway, I am sure it will be worth it. Enjoy your day!

@adrian1der Congrats on your House Special this morning!

@MeeTooTeeTwo  Dez, have you been at the chocolate again? That is a little higher than your usual high 4s/low 5s! 

@ColinUK Well impressed with your self control..... rethinking and the removing a cheesecake from your basket is positively heroic in my eyes and even more so when it was a bargain. Double will power!! Sorry to hear your court case looks to be heading for trial. Fingers crossed they have a last minute collapse and settle.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo  Dez, have you been at the chocolate again? That is a little higher than your usual high 4s/low 5s!


No chocolate last night. I was wondering why it was higher than usual.   I'm feeling a bit fluey and achy today, so maybe its a bug or summat.


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> No chocolate last night. I was wondering why it was higher than usual.   I'm feeling a bit fluey and achy today, so maybe its a bug or summat.


What a shame in that you didn't have the pleasure of consuming chocolate to explain it and that you feel a bit under the weather today. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gwynn

In spite of the dark foreboding weather and feeling achy, tired, I did go for a sort 101 minure walk on the beach this morning.

I ache now but feel the better for it.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> After the horrible news yesterday about @Ralph-YK I've been pretty down in the dumps, we spoke on a regular basis and he was a great chap, for all those that have commented on my other post I will let his sister know that you are all thinking of them
> xx


Thanks @Kaylz - I was hoping you’d let his family know. Ralphy always came across as a kind person. V sad.


----------



## Lisa66

Hi @Flower sorry to see you’ve had a rotten few weeks, I hope things have turned a corner for you.

 I do like your greeting “with an added pinch & a punch & a biscuit!”, made me chuckle (not the fact you needed the biscuit obviously) I’m thinking I’ll use this every first of the month ...although there’s a risk it could soon turn into a version of “when Grannie went to Paris” by the end of the year.

I guess @Maca44 if one put ones super cars out on a forecourt, next to a pub, where tourists constantly walk by and gather then getting the cars scratched is a chance you take. Shame this job didn’t last for you as you enjoyed it so much.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning and a happy July,
This morning on waking 6.0
Breakfast of Porridge Banana and Coffee, ( 39 carbs or 182 calories)
Insulin and tablets 
Two hours later BG of 6.3.
Why is it over the last weeks I’ve had so many uninvited phone calls concerning plan your funeral?  Have they heard about my diagnosis and thought they’d get in quick?   Tough. I am not dying just yet.


----------



## Michael12421

@Ralph-YK


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon friends.
A very acceptable waking of 8.6 after yesterday's birthday celebrations so no complaints That madam DF is still hanging around but hopefully I'll kick her into touch soon! Perhaps earlier nights to put a stop to late night comfort eating!
Hope you're all feeling as well as you can be. Take care.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

adrian1der said:


> A 5.2 for me at 05:41 this morning. It started sunny in West Berks so had a mug of tea in the garden. Now I'm in the (home) office and the cloud has rolled in.
> 
> @merrymunky - I'll wish you a happy birthday on this thread as well as the other one



Whatever you're doing its obviously working ~  very well done Adrian.
WL


----------



## Flower

Northerner said:


> Ouch! Oof!


I wondered where you'd got to @Northerner! you with your cuddly fluffy white bunnies!


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning.  A busy day with Pilates, choir and coffee with a friend before settling down to Wimbledon.  Hard to pull me away for these two weeks, and too many temptations offered such as Pims and strawberries (but not at Wimbledon prices!!)

Nice to see you back @Flower and I hope that you have turned a corner.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:31 BS 6.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very early 5.9 for me.

Been lying awake since 4.15am. It’s been a hot and sticky night. We’ve actually got rain here today after a fabulous week of wall to wall sunshine. All good things must come to an end. I might get some chores done in the house now! 

Busy day in the Eggy household. Mr Eggy has a hospital appointment at 8.30! They shouldn’t be running late that’s for sure. It’s for an echocardiogram. For those that don’t know, Mr Eggy has had six heart attacks, a quadruple bypass, numerous stents, attempts to clear out arteries, and  ablation in the last 14 years. He is generally fit and well but when we returned from Arran in May his heart was a bit “ wafty”, not sure if that’s a technical term, and his BP was sky high. I packed him off to GP and they did an ECG which was concerning enough for them to contact the cardiology team, hence today’s appointment. The irony is he feels absolutely fine now and his BP has settled, but better safe than sorry. Fingers crossed all is fine, well, as fine as it will ever be with his history.

Then he needs to visit his elderly mother and do her shopping, it’s Friday so baby Zara is coming for lunch, with mummy. After lunch he’s visiting a old colleague/friend he hasn’t seen since the start of the pandemic. They will discuss cars and when they can next go for a pint! Then tonight he is going for a pint with the Class of ‘76. My day will be quite boring in comparison, but I’ll get a bit of peace!

Have a fab day and TGIF!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning- 3.1


----------



## HenryBennett

A better 5.7 this morning at 06:00. I always aim to stay in the 5’s. 
I need another two 5 ltr cans of tarmac restorer to finish renovating my driveway but Homebase is out of stock. So I’m having to wait for it to be delivered in a few days. Frustrating.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy has had six heart attacks, a quadruple bypass, numerous stents, attempts to clear out arteries, and ablation in the last 14 years


 I hope everything shows up okay this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

5.1

And mediation failed spectacularly so we’re off to the High Court.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Hope Mr Eggyg gets the all clear from the cardiologist today.


----------



## Gwynn

My, did I ache after yesterdays exercise! I will take it a bit easier today I think.

5.5 BG this morning

Nothing special planned for today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 for me and glad its Friday 
@eggyg, i hope all goes ok with Mr eggy. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.6 yesterday and today. Madly busy yesterday, didn’t have time to post. Was ready to leave for hospital appt at 2 when I get a text saying I have to isolate, flipping nuisance had to cancel hospital and go get a test done. I am assuming it is from when we went for breakfast on Sunday as that’s the only time recently I have used the track and trace. Anyhow I’m still going down the van today, I will be on my own and if it is positive, which I’m sure it won’t be, I shall just do the changeover and come back. I’m on holiday next week so shall be well cheesed off if I have to spend it doing nothing.
@eggyg hope Mr Eggyg’s appointment goes well and nothing shows up.
@merrymunky belated birthday wishes to you x
@ColinUK sorry things couldn’t be settled, stay strong x
I’m sure I’ve missed someone’s birthday but can’t remember (brain fog) but if so Happy Birthday lovely person!! X
Have a good day all


----------



## Bloden

Greetings good people.  Well, well, a cheeky 5.2 for me. Don't see many of them round these parts.

Sunshine! Again!! I’ve got my neighbour’s family to thank for the lovely weather. They’ve descended on her for the week, three generations, all the way from Glasgow, and very kindly brought the sunshine with them...

Hope everything’s fine with mr eggyg’s ticker @eggyg. 
And hope your test’s negative @SueEK.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 5.0 for me today after fruit pastilles at 4.30...surprised I didn’t wake higher.

Daughter and her boyfriend are home for a the weekend, so hopefully the showers stay away and we can get some nice walks in. Just lovely to have them home for a few days.

Hope all goes well today @eggyg
Sorry to see things didn’t work out with the mediating @ColinUK
Yikes @Michael12421
And last but definitely not least...
Sorry to hear about the cancelled appointment and need for a test @SueEK , as you say, hopefully it will come back negative and you can enjoy your week off.

Friday again already? Have a good one everyone


----------



## Lisa66

Nice HS @Bloden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 
And congratulations @Bloden on scoring 0.1 less than me. 
Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, sensor is still generally reading 1mmol/l above a fingerprick though, as was the previous one. The log is telling me I haven’t been in the red for three weeks, I know otherwise!
Good luck to Mr.Eggy, @eggyg, hope everything comes back as it should.


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A 6.6 here this morning.  Not a clue why? 5.4 last night and nothing to eat. 
perhaps the body thought I was to catch woolly mammoths for breakfast??????
Oh well exercise later on today in form of a walk then a swim.  Let’s hope I get the carb loading right this week.


----------



## ColinUK

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning
> A 6.6 here this morning.  Not a clue why? 5.4 last night and nothing to eat.
> perhaps the body thought I was to catch woolly mammoths for breakfast??????
> Oh well exercise later on today in form of a walk then a swim.  Let’s hope I get the carb loading right this week.


That’s a tiny increase though so go and enjoy your swim!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 For me..

Left the washing out overnight as I was late back from rehearsal and didn't want to disturb the hedgehogs. Better get it in before the promised showers arrive 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.9 today, too many biscuits last night 

@Bloden congratulations on your HS!

@SueEK I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a negative result!
xx


----------



## Maca44

4.3 for me and glad it's Friday but just want a bit of sun for gardening but will do it with a brolly if I have to.


----------



## Ali11782

13 for me this morning. Not such a good evening. Will explain on my thread on Me and My Diabetes. 
Have a good day everyone. 
I've done my morning walk, 10000 steps already.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

7:35am - waking - 4.7 again grrr!! - 18u tresiba taken - I suppose at least it wasn't hypo
23:42pm - 4.0 - bedtime - had 2x 2 finger kit kats for bedtime snack - this was also after having an Indian takeaway so carb guess mustn't have been right - I also took 2u off my humalog to what the bolus adviser said


----------



## eggyg

Just had a call from Mr Eggy, echocardiogram was just the same as his last one three years ago and he had another ECG which was fine. Phew! The results will be looked at by cardiologist consultant and if needed he’ll be called back to see them. It’s thought he overdid it in Arran, walking and climbing and possibly overdid the alcohol too. Well, we were on holiday! I’m so relieved. Thanks for all your good wishes.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 for me this morning, but looks like I forgot to take my meds 2 days running, plus another carby tea.  A spinach and ricotta pasta from Tom Kerridge's lose weight and get fit cook book, lovely recipes, but many are too high in carbs, was absolutely delicious though, another one my son picked, so going to ask him to look at carb contents for next week's menu, maybe one high carb in the week is ok.  I can always add extra carbs or add a bread roll to his portions.

@Bloden - congrats on your HS.

@SueEK - I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a negative result.

Have a good day everyone, nearly the weekend, although it is a working weekend for hubby.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here, sensor is still generally reading 1mmol/l above a fingerprick though, as was the previous one. The log is telling me I haven’t been in the red for three weeks, I know otherwise!
> Good luck to Mr.Eggy, @eggyg, hope everything comes back as it should.



Snap @Robin - we’re BG twins this morning! Stayed level and got a 6.9 after my morning dog walk too.

Suns out here, so may have to bust out some shorts for dog walk 2 which is happening late morning / lunchtime (poor pooch!).

Congrats @Bloden on the House Special, and really pleased to hear Mr @eggyg ’s ticker is in fine fettle.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

I'm with you @freesia on the 7.2 step and quite happy with that since I am in such good company. Still having to stack my evening corrections though to stay in range. Exercise is going to be the key to sorting that problem so I really need a good kick up the backside to get going with that again. Mentally I am struggling at the moment and that makes motivation for anything difficult. I know from experience it will pass though.

@Bloden Congratulations on your House Special

@Micheal12421 Hope your levels are back up and more stable now.

@eggyg Good to hear Mr Eggy is all checked out and nothing new to be concerned about

@Robin Really surprised that your sensor is reading high. I haven't had one do that except at high levels, usually once I get into double figures. All the rest have been reasonably consistently low by 1mmol but the previous one was 2mmols low which put a lot of undeserved red ink on my school report! 
Do you still have the original Libre or have you upgraded? 
I sorted my Libre 2 replacement reader yesterday, so I am all ready for the changeover when it happens, but not in any rush. Just checked my BG meter and it is 4 days since I last did a finger prick! I love Libre, even if it does tell porkies some times!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin Really surprised that your sensor is reading high. I haven't had one do that except at high levels, usually once I get into double figures. All the rest have been reasonably consistently low by 1mmol but the previous one was 2mmols low which put a lot of undeserved red ink on my school report!
> Do you still have the original Libre or have you upgraded?
> I sorted my Libre 2 replacement reader yesterday, so I am all ready for the changeover when it happens, but not in any rush. Just checked my BG meter and it is 4 days since I last did a finger prick! I love Libre, even if it does tell porkies some times!


This has only happened since I upgraded to the Libre 2. My original Libre always used to read slightly under at the bottom, and over at the top. I did an overlap on my first sensor, for a very unscientific comparison, here, but I haven’t updated that thread with readings from my second sensor, because some of the comments I got thought I was slagging off the whole system, or being too unscientific.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-great-libre-libre-2-experiment.93939/#post-1078971
		

I'm finding the Libre 2 low warning alarms useful, though, when I’m gardening or out walking, I don’t need to keep checking and swiping (and if I’m gardening I tend to forget) but the last twice, I've had hypo warning signs before the Libre has alarmed, so I’m setting the alarm threshold higher. I have also been switching the alarm off at night, after OH was unimpressed at being woken up for what turned out to be a compression dip!


----------



## Bloden

Thank you for all the HS congratulations, good peeps!  Once again, the credit goes to the JB I inhaled at 6am (too early to chew). Well done to all the other HSers too.

PHEW! @eggyg.


----------



## FRANKIE2020

Hi 4.8 this morning not feeling great see what the day brings.


----------



## SueEK

My test has come back negative so upwards and onwards for my jollies
@Bloden congrats on your HS
@eggyg that’s great news


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> My test has come back negative so upwards and onwards for my jollies


Phew! Have fun! xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> My test has come back negative


Great news @SueEK, have a good time


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> having to stack my evening corrections though to stay in range. Exercise is going to be the key to sorting that problem so I really need a good kick up the backside to get going with that again. Mentally I am struggling at the moment and that makes motivation for anything difficult. I know from experience it will pass though.


I hope they settle down again soon @rebrascora and you get your motivation back


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I hope they settle down again soon @rebrascora and you get your motivation back


I'm working on it thanks!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I'm working on it


You'll do it. I've got faith in you


----------



## Lanny

Just got the letters, this afternoon as post can be very late in the day, for registering to vote & still surprised to get a letter for my mum who passed away in 2015. Got a letter for her to do jury duty last year & it’s a wee bit of a shock, then & now, that I’m still getting stuff like that!  Filled in the forms online & put the date of her death when filling in hers. I thought I’d informed al people who need to know at the time & obviously left out some! So, I can’t help but be a little bit sad, just now, thinking about my mum!


----------



## goodybags

Friday 6.7 (@06:30)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today, and I have my flatfish back


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## HenryBennett

I was awake early, so 5.9 at 05:30. Have good weekend.
Lots of sport. Good luck to the England boys & girls - football, rugby, cricket, Formula 1, tennis (anyone left? possibly doubles).


----------



## HenryBennett

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.9


A bit scary!


----------



## Lanny

05:34 BS 7.0 

A Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.4 and up early Dr put me back on statins due to rise in cholesterol after stopping last month so back to mad dreams that wake me early. Dr did suggest I went back on so it was my choice, I feel I have some control of what I'm taking.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Damp and gloomy out there this morning. Perfect for a long walk on the beach after breakfast (not too hot).

5.5 BG this morning

Maca44: '*Statins*' I use plant based statins (oddly named 'plant sterols') as they have zero side effects. Medical statins can be quite nasty for some people


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Damp and gloomy out there this morning. Perfect for a long walk on the beach after breakfast (not too hot).
> 
> 5.5 BG this morning
> 
> Maca44: '*Statins*' I use plant based statins (oddly named 'plant sterols') as they have zero side effects. Medical statins can be quite nasty for some people


Morning @Gwynn thanks for heads-up, how effective are they and where do you buy them ?


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> Morning @Gwynn thanks for heads-up, how effective are they and where do you buy them ?











						Can I use stanols and sterols to reduce my cholesterol?
					

Our expert explains what stanols and sterols are and what you should do if you're taking statins.




					www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## Gwynn

Hi Maca44,

I cannot say yet how effective they are yet. I will find out when the vampires attack again in September so plenty of time for the plant sterols to do their thing (or not). I have had zero side effects with them.

I would never, ever take statins prescribed by the GP.

Looking on line the plant sterols seem to be a safe alternative. Just look up the nastiness of prescribed statins you'll be shocked.

I get the plant sterols from a company called 'Simply Supplements'. I've used this company for a while now and they seem very good.

Interestingly, recently I introduced Omega3 capsules and Beta Glucan capsules (to improve neurone and brain health) into the daily regime and this morning I feel better and brighter than ever. My brain fog seems to have cleared. Was it due to the new supplements, my well controlled diet, something else? No idea, but I like feeling even better. 

Let me know what you end up doing and if what you do improves things.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Saturday 
8.0 on the nail today, before I tested I did think to myself dont be surprised if it’s 9 after what I ate yesterday evening, so I will take an 8 today.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, after a swoop down to 3.5 and a jelly baby at 4am.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. A 10.2 this morning.
I forgot to report yesterday. It was 12.8 but that was after a birthday papa johns pizza and birthday cake the previous evening. I did however have a 6.8 reading before tea yesterday which is the lowest for a while so I think the general trend is downwards which is encouraging.


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Northerner a 6.3 for me as well. I had 4 fruit pastilles yesterday that my neighbour gave me, ooh they were delicious but obviously not something to be repeated.  conflicting advice from NHS England, email says negative test, lists various scenarios of which none apply so says I don’t need to continue to isolate. Put in test result which then says continue to isolate, no wonder people get confused.
@Maca44 sorry you have problems being on a statin, I do have to say I’ve been on them a number of years and never had a problem at all so I guess it just depends on the individual.
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

The starlings are having a good year. The ravenous horde descended noisily at some ungodly hour this morning and have cleared all the feeders.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

I’m back on statins too @Maca44 after a break of more than a year. Looking back at my annual reviews, I can clearly see how the statins have helped. Mind you, the goalposts keep moving as far as targets are concerned - every DSN and consultant I’ve asked has given me different targets to aim for LOL.  I’ll make one of them happy eventually, I suppose.

Plant stanols and sterols are found in a wide range of veg (and fruit?) and in those nasty Benecol yogurt drinks (watch out for the carb content, eek!) and even nastier spreads. 

Hope those weird dreams don’t return!

My lone starling was back with about 20 mates @khskel last week, all poking their faces into the grass (can’t call it a lawn, it’s very ‘natural’) for worms. Not as boisterous as your lot thankfully!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 for me today, and another 1lb lost, so pleased with that after a carb heavy week.

Lovely housework planned for today, followed by a 30 minute exercise class of my Davina app and bedtime yoga, between that I have to fit in the Grand Prix qualifying and watching football.

@Maca44 - sorry to hear about the statins, I get the weird dreams as well, but I thought that was just because I am a weird person,  on a different note my daughter is talking to a coup,e of tattoo artists about my tattoo as she wants a new one as well.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Maca44 said:


> 4.4 and up early Dr put me back on statins due to rise in cholesterol after stopping last month so back to mad dreams that wake me early. Dr did suggest I went back on so it was my choice, I feel I have some control of what I'm taking.


There are different types of statin to atorvastatin, perhaps you will react differently? I'm afraid I'm a statin sceptic, having looked into them when I was put on them at diagnosis. My cholesterol has never been terrible, and at one point when I was on the statins my consultant said that my levels were 'the lowest she'd ever seen'. Since cholesterol is actually necessary for life, I decided that there had to be a lower safe limit and the risks of taking them outweighed the potential benefits (I remember seeing a graphic that showed that, for 100 people taking statins, three would avoid cardiovascular problems - statistically this can mean a lot of people, but you can also read it that, for 97 people, it makes no difference).

I'd recommend reading 'The Great Cholesterol Con' by Malcolm Kendrick for a greater understanding about the issues  If taking statins will affect your quality of life then it's worth knowing the details


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today

Meant to mention yesterday, Bubbles had a new toy for about 10 minutes at Thursday tea time, my cauliflower floret broke on my fork and a bit landed on the floor, his face said he wanted to play with it but I told him no and he went over to granny to wait on his bit of sausage, temptation got too much and he was back and started pawing at it, he was all over the living room with it going absolutely mental and was not amused when it was discarded lol

Bruce is in the bad books today, cost me a fortune at Lidl's yesterday, on the list was 1kg of mince, we phoned to find out when he'd be up and asked if I'd looked at the digital receipt yet which I hadn't as was getting my tea, he said well the reason the mince was so expensive was because there was no 1kg so I had to get 4 500g! Goodness knows where his brain was as he's usually good at counting but never mind, hopefully the extra will fit in the freezer   
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. After a very rough night, hot and sticky, Mr Eggy snoring, and just generally lying awake. A very pleasant 5.9. Must have been all the exercise I’ve done, ie chucking off covers, pulling covers back on, kicking Mr Eggy, going to the loo three times! 

A quieter day today, an Amazon delivery is about the most exciting thing to be happening, apart from the footie of course.

Have a great day and “ Come on England!”


----------



## Kaylz

Also for those of you who remember Snowwy I'd just like to let you know that he is doing well and is ok xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all I’m up here on 11.0 after a stubborn hypo that I lost the plot with at 3am! That showed it 

Off to see my Mum and continue her house packing in expectation of a move nearer us in the near future. I wonder what photos we’ll find today of us all in black & white and home made frocks- not my Dad! 

Have a good day out there


----------



## Maca44

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.9 for me.
> 
> The starlings are having a good year. The ravenous horde descended noisily at some ungodly hour this morning and have cleared all the feeders.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I have had to buy seed and fat balls in bulk since making a 4 feeder post that goes so high over the summer house that our cats don't have a chance for early lunch. Starlings are going mad but the smaller birds like the seeds once the starlings scoff the fat balls, I love watching them through my scope.


----------



## Gruers

A 6.3 today which is the lowest in a while must have been golf yesterday? Must keep the numbers down but how?


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Also for those of you who remember Snowwy I'd just like to let you know that he is doing well and is ok xx


Oh I’m glad someone’s in touch with him, it’s always a worry if someone suddenly disappears. I wondered where he’d gone. Please give him my regards if you’re in touch.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone and happy weekend to you all have a great one 
7:47am - 4.2 for me this morning - 18u tresiba taken - I'm thinking it's still a bit low waking up in the 4s
00:00am - 6.3 - bedtime - BGL below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs and 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs so 26g of carbs altogether - no humalog for the 20g booster and none either for just 6g of carbs.
For anyone who wants to I would be delighted to have your thoughts on my levels


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Oh I’m glad someone’s in touch with him, it’s always a worry if someone suddenly disappears. I wondered where he’d gone. Please give him my regards if you’re in touch.


Will do hun xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 10.6 for me! I went to bed on a 7 and the graph shows i steadily rose and stayed in the high 10s low 11s all night. Maybe a delay from the fat and protein in the low carb pizza last night.
@merrymunky your levels seem to be going in the right direction
@Kaylz, poor Bubbles taking his toy away lol. Imagine the mess as it broke down though.
@mum2westiesGill, you've made some good decisions lately. Have the confidence in your ability to make changes.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, poor Bubbles taking his toy away lol. Imagine the mess as it broke down though.


Thankfully it only ended up in 3 bits! Or his dad would've been cleaning it up when he got here! He has plenty of his own "proper" toys but likes hair bobbles (has 4 in the lobby) and a small strip of flooring that was left behind by the bathroom lads!

At least he's not like my cat we had, she used to steal a small Eeyore teddy from my room and carry it about in her mouth, when she finally stopped doing it we'd got the dog and she started taking it! xx


----------



## Gwynn

Well, I went out for a 95 minute walk on the beach. At 45 minutes it started to rain. Thank goodness I like rain.! 

And it is now getting even darker out there.


----------



## rebrascora

2.7 for me this morning on the Libre but finger prick said 4.1, so not as bad as it appeared although by the time I got the BG meter warmed up and some blood out of my finger I think it might have increased slightly and I do feel a bit "hypo headed" It's the effect of motivating myself to do a bit of exercise yesterday. Slight basal reduction tonight I think.

@Kaylz Good to hear Snowwy is well. It is concerning when people suddenly vanish..... talking of which @Martin.A has not reported in for a good few days now. Hope you are OK Martin.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I noticed about Martin too but if you click his name he was last seen a moment ago so just not posting in here at the moment xx


----------



## SB2015

After a broken night with regular alarms from my pump asking for calibrations (BG readings)  I woke at 7.8.
It was sensor changeover today, so perhaps that was the reason.  Repeated tests one handed were interesting, so shall get OH to do ones during the day so it gives my splinted hand a rest.

We found packing my father’s stuff took hours with all the family items we unearthed and the photos we came across.  It sounds like you are not in a rush @Flower so enjoy the memories.

Well done @merrymunky on your progress, and managing your birthday celebrations.

@Maca44 I am another who has had no noticeable side effects from statins apart from a good reduction in cholesterol levels.

Today is the start of trying a lactose free diet.  Oatly is  not as bad as I thought it would be in tea.
I shall miss butter and cheese.

Another day of Wimbledon watching so need to get out for a walk before that starts. 
Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## rebrascora

Martin.A said:


> Thanks for your concern @Kaylz and @rebrascora but I'm fine, just reached that stage that I've seen with many others where I'm totally fed up with the whole bloody diabetes thing and the way it controls my life. I'm sure it'll pass but for the time being I've decided to step back from posting for a while.



Oh gosh Martin! You seem to have such good control and be so cool with your diabetes management, I am surprised and so sorry to hear that you are struggling mentally with it. Be kind to yourself and don't lose sight of the fantastic progress you have made. Hopefully this is just a minor blip and you will feel more positive/focused again soon.
I have been thinking of you recently as I have been having a scoop or two of rum and raisin ice cream at my sister's every once in a while when I have been invited for Sunday dinner. I think it is Carte D'Or and the raisins have been soaked in real rum. It is delicious. Not sure if you have tried it, but maybe you should!


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> A quieter day today, an Amazon delivery is about the most exciting thing to be happening, apart from the footie of course.
> 
> Have a great day and “ Come on England!”


Amazon delivery not ear plugs by any chance is it so Mr Eggy's snoring doesn't wake you


----------



## Wirrallass

6.4 for me this morning, yeah!
Very warm & clammy today. Later on will fix wallplanters and brackets for hanging baskets. The grass needs cutting too, I seem to be cultivating pretty buttercups!
Have a nice weekend friends doing what you most enjoy. Good luck England.
Take care
WL


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. I really meant to measure today but forgot. Will start tomorrow... famous last words. Got my review Tuesday as well. 

WL I'm cultivating what I thought was groundsel but it's not, it's taking over whatever it is...


----------



## freesia

@Martin.A sorry to hear you're struggling atm. I hope yoi feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Birdy said:


> G'day all. I really meant to measure today but forgot. Will start tomorrow... famous last words. Got my review Tuesday as well.
> 
> WL I'm cultivating what I thought was groundsel but it's not, it's taking over


Going off topic here but Senecio Vulgaris, often known by the common names Groundsel ~ and old-man-in-the-spring, is a flowering plant in the daisy family Asteraceae. It is an annual herb, native to Europe.

Give it a good pruning if you don't want to dig it up Birdy. I keep weeds if they're pretty & not taking over my plants ~ if they do then out they come!
WL


----------



## adrian1der

Didn't check in yesterday as I had a very busy day. A 4.8 at 07:06 this morning following on from a 5.3 at 06:57 yesterday. 

We had a change of plan on the cooking last night. The weather was good and the forecast for the weekend was bad, so the planned Portuguese Devil Curry became Shawarma Chicken Kebabs, Turmeric Spiced Chicken Kebabs and Glazed Pork Skewers (after a trip to the farm shop for some belly pork) all cooked on the BBQ and accompanied by a large jug of Pimm's and Lemonade and a nice salad. A perfect end to a busy week.


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> Amazon delivery not ear plugs by any chance is it so Mr Eggy's snoring doesn't wake you


Ha ha! Been there tried that. No, nothing more exciting than a bin for under my sink cupboard. It’s just arrived and I’m happy now to get rid of my huge bin which isn’t conducive to the hot weather!


----------



## khskel

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone and happy weekend to you all have a great one
> 7:47am - 4.2 for me this morning - 18u tresiba taken - I'm thinking it's still a bit low waking up in the 4s
> 00:00am - 6.3 - bedtime - BGL below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs and 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs so 26g of carbs altogether - no humalog for the 20g booster and none either for just 6g of carbs.
> For anyone who wants to I would be delighted to have your thoughts on my levels


Keep chipping away at the Tresiba, sounds like you are still on too much if you need that many carbs to avoid hypoing overnight..steady does it. Softee, softee catchee monkey.


----------



## Gwynn

Martin A: I have found your posts to be very helpful, insightful, compassionate and honest. So please be encouraged that you have helped me and probably many others.

The great thing about feeling fed up, down, discouraged, angry, dispirited is that the next step is upwards...positive. so things will be better.

Hope you start feeling better and stronger and start posting again soon.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> Oh gosh Martin! You seem to have such good control and be so cool with your diabetes management, I am surprised and so sorry to hear that you are struggling mentally with it. Be kind to yourself and don't lose sight of the fantastic progress you have made. Hopefully this is just a minor blip and you will feel more positive/focused again soon.
> I have been thinking of you recently as I have been having a scoop or two of rum and raisin ice cream at my sister's every once in a while when I have been invited for Sunday dinner. I think it is Carte D'Or and the raisins have been soaked in real rum. It is delicious. Not sure if you have tried it, but maybe you should!


Nicely said @rebrascora  . Hugs to you @Martin.A x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today  4-0!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 for me today

Have a Great Day Everybody
4-0


----------



## HenryBennett

Despite being slightly hung over it’s a satisfying 5.4 at 06:00. Well done to Southgate’s lads.


----------



## Lanny

06:15 BS 6.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS. I take it the 4-0 is the winning football score, then?


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today after too many salted cashews but yummy. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all

8.8 for me.


----------



## Hazel

Morning everyone - 6.0 today

Have a good day peeps


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   3.9 here.

Rain! Ho hum. There goes OH’s plans for today - to finish making the door for the downstairs loo. Oh well, at least the neighbours’ll be spared another day of cutting, sanding and swearing. 

I’m with you @Wirralass re: weeds - if it’s pretty, it stays. I like free plants!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning, managed to stay off the wine last night as running and yoga this morning.

Again got to put it in, 4.0, now a Grand Prix to watch this afternoon, and make a start on my grandsons birthday cake.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.1 and did eat a few raisins before bed which was a good idea.  I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 1 for me thanks to some nocturnal dextrose energy. Basal reduction required I think.

Let's see what Wednesday brings. Another 4 - 0 would be nice.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4 for me off to buy a new weeding ring that I lost paddle boarding all pay out isn't it, want a new cordless drill really.

Some great numbers this morning and positive vibes it's so nice seeing people making progress here I will never forget how confused and upset I was when I first joined back in November never thought I could dig myself out of that hole but you gave me the Shovel and now I just need a trowel.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Off to son's house today to help him with his garden. There has been a huge outbreak of Covid at the nearby Uni, and son was out doing a pub quiz in the student area last week. Have told him, I’m staying 2m away from him at all times. We are going away next week and I do NOT want to be self isolating instead, if he tests positive in the next few days!


----------



## Maca44

Lanny said:


> PS. I take it the 4-0 is the winning football score, then?


No they are all talking about my am BG, I think


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6 for me. 

4-0! Woo hoo! Roll on Wednesday for the next exciting instalment. Then next Sunday for the final. 

No plans today, three of the grandkids will be popping in whilst their parents go for their jab just down the road from us, although 20 miles from where they live! Then that’s all the immediate family jabbed at least once, three of us have had two, and one daughter and hubby going for second on Friday.

Have a great Sunday, “ It’s coming home, football’s coming home!”


----------



## HenryBennett

@Maca44 I use a strimmer or brush cutter, but am wondering now if a weeding ring would be more effective


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 4 for me off to buy a new weeding ring that I lost paddle boarding all pay out isn't it, want a new cordless drill really.
> 
> Some great numbers this morning and positive vibes it's so nice seeing people making progress here I will never forget how confused and upset I was when I first joined back in November never thought I could dig myself out of that hole but you gave me the Shovel and now I just need a trowel.


Is that a special ring just to wear in the garden?


----------



## eggyg

Great minds think alike @HenryBennett. Or fools seldom differ!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

13.2  I assume too many biscuits but I can only assume as no idea what happened over night due to being sensorless, applied one after my shower, activated it, an hour later - Please check your sensor, if it is loose from your skin please remove and start a new one, if applied properly try starting sensor again, it wasn't loose so tried starting it again, an hour later - glucose reading is unavailable, try scanning again in 10 minutes, tried every 10 minutes for about half an hour but I', up at 5:20 and this was all after 10pm so had to give up, this morning - sensor ended!  will apply another after tea and call Abbott in the morning!

Put the old microwave out Wednesday night as someone was supposed to come get it for scrap. was still there yesterday and was starting to panic as council put letters out a few weeks ago to all residents due to neighbours and other closey's having prams, toys etc blocking the closey and the fire and rescue service has made them do something about it, anyway if things weren't removed by tomorrow the council would remove them and fine you, thankfully messaged  the lassies partners page and he was here within an hour to get it but she messaged later saying they had been rushed off their feet, they were round the back and passed out closey twice on Friday so wouldn't have taken 2 minutes to come up the stairs and grab it from the door! 
xx


----------



## Gruers

8.3 today, not happy with that, off to watch grandson play football and then a walk maybe


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
8:17am - 10.5 waking - 18u tresiba taken and also 2u humalog correction
23:19pm - 7.4 bedtime - bgl below 8mmol so had 26g of carbs with no insulin

Questions
Re this mornings high - I'm thinking at least it's not too high - did I have too many carbs for my bedtime snack?
- I usually have my tresiba around 7am ish but this morning was later so is this ok?

Re bedtime
- teatime and humalog was 19:47pm with another injection at 20:09pm for pudding - is it ok having my bedtime snack at 23:19pm or should I have waited a bit longer ie 4 hours when my last dose at 20:09pm of humalog was out of my system?
- with my bgl being only just over 8mmol should I have had less carbs?

Please can someone give me the answers to my questions?


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Is that a special ring just to wear in the garden?


Only just clocked that and I'm not going to change it looks like I have just dug another big hole for myself


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is well.  A 5.5 for me this morning. 
Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me. 
Hope you all have a good Sunday


----------



## Maca44

@eggyg & @HenryBennett just got back from Jewellers and got this in Blue Gold


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> @eggyg & @HenryBennett just got back from Jewellers and got this in Blue Gold
> View attachment 17724


Ooh very nice! Do they do them in platinum?


----------



## Gwynn

What a strange morning...

Woke at 4am. Shut eyes to snooze. Reopened my eyes at 6am. Way too late.
Got up. No internet. I assumed it was the provider or exchange.
Went out for some exercise. It started to rain as soon as I went out for my walk.

Reason to be downhearted?

Nope

The rain was very refreshing. Great walk a bit soggy by the time I got home
The lack of internet turned out to be my tablet deciding to disconnect from the router.

It's a good job that I decided not to panic. 

BG 4.9 so that was good.

Weight down to 56.6Kg BMI 21.3. just 1.4 Kg to go to get to my goal.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Great minds think alike @HenryBennett. Or fools seldom differ!


The latter in my case. I can’t possibly comment any further


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> @eggyg & @HenryBennett just got back from Jewellers and got this in Blue Gold
> View attachment 17724


Oof. I can see why it’s out of stock!


----------



## Bloden

Maybe you didn’t need a bedtime snack @mum2westiesGill (I take it you had one) since your BG was over 8 - didn’t the DSN say to have a snack if your bedtime BG was between 5 and 8? It’s a useful rule, I’ve been using it too.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bloden said:


> Maybe you didn’t need a bedtime snack @mum2westiesGill (I take it you had one) since your BG was over 8 - didn’t the DSN say to have a snack if your bedtime BG was between 5 and 8? It’s a useful rule, I’ve been using it too.


Hi @Bloden and thanks for your reply. Last night's bedtime bg was just under 8mmol - it was 7.4. It was waking this morning that was over 8mmol - it was 10.5. It's my target range which is between 5 and 8. The DSN said to have a snack if bedtime BG is below 8mmol which I did but it all went sour.


----------



## DuncanLord

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Bloden and thanks for your reply. Last night's bedtime bg was just under 8mmol - it was 7.4. It was waking this morning that was over 8mmol - it was 10.5. It's my target range which is between 5 and 8. The DSN said to have a snack if bedtime BG is below 8mmol which I did but it all went sour.


I can’t get the idea of bedtime snacks either. Being Type 1 on Humulin M3 I cannot let BG fall too far but never quite sure as how much insulin my pancreas will produce or what the liver will decide to trickle out.
At times I think I’m understanding what body is doing then the next day it’s a total mystery. At least I’m managing to keep it balanced and know signs of Hypo so might convince DVLA to give back my Class 2 license. Consultant being seen Tuesday to back application. Hopefully.
God knows what happens if he doesn’t see it the same way.  Job gone and out on street?
oh well optimistic me?
DVLA very quick to revoke permission to work, but bloody slow to give it back.  3 months of collecting results before even considering then how long does it take with work to rules and Covid restrictions in Swansea.


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning after a jelly baby a couple of hours earlier for a 4.2. Haven't eaten anything and still 4.3 now so rock steady!
Got no DP or FOTF at the moment but BG heads skyward in the evening. I went out for some exercise after low carb dinner last night and came back with levels 5.5 and dropping so had a very small chunk of blue cheese and less than half of a sesame Ryvita (approx 3g carbs) and an hour and 15mins later I was 8.1 and climbing so had a 1 unit correction before going to sleep. Sleep stops the rise... I need to save insulin and sleep more!

@mum2westiesGill 26g unbolused carbs is an awful lot when you were so close to the upper limit of your target range at bedtime. I am sure the nurse just meant a 10g snack like a digestive biscuit to hold your levels steady, especially when you have reduced just your Tresiba dose again.


----------



## freesia

@mum2westiesGill i agree with @rebrascora, 26g is a lot without insulin. My snacks generally are only 5-10g. Anything else i bolus for. 7.4 is so close to 8!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> @mum2westiesGill i agree with @rebrascora, 26g is a lot without insulin. My snacks generally are only 5-10g. Anything else i bolus for. 7.4 is so close to 8!


If it's around the level of 7.4 again I will either have less carbs than 26g or I will bolus for 16g of the carbs


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> If it's around the level of 7.4 again I will either have less carbs than 26g or I will bolus for 16g of the carbs


I think @rebrascora is right, now you have reduced your basal, you probably need less for a snack at bedtime to keep your levels steady. they should be beginning to keep steady by themselves, or at least with a smaller amount of bedtime carbs.


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @Bloden and thanks for your reply. Last night's bedtime bg was just under 8mmol - it was 7.4. It was waking this morning that was over 8mmol - it was 10.5. It's my target range which is between 5 and 8. The DSN said to have a snack if bedtime BG is below 8mmol which I did but it all went sour.


Ooh, right...


----------



## Kaylz

Hurrah! I have at least obtained a reading from my new sensor! xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Hurrah! I have at least obtained a reading from my new sensor! xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today Very wet and gloomy here this morning


----------



## Ali11782

6.6.
Thought I'd better take a pic of my 100%in case I don't see it again lol.


----------



## freesia

Morning al. 7.2 for me this morning. Graph showed a couple of false hypos yesterday, finger pricks in the 4s though.
Supposed to be cloud/sun and up to 20° today so i'll hang my washing out before work. I hope it doesn't rain after all.

@Ali11782 congratulations on your 100%. Well done!

Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

A 5.9 from me on an overcast Monday morning. Have a good week one and all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A 5.2 here today at 06:28.  Had 5.3 at bedtime so didn’t have bedtime snack and risked dropping into negative territory for this morning. 
( mental note…. Used middle finger of left hand for the finger prick,  might have made difference. Lol)
Have a great day.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Brightening up out there after a very dark and gloomy start. A bit gusty too. Need to get out and walk this morning.

BG 5.2 yessss! 

I may have to finish off the bathroom today as my wife started to 'clean it up' and then, as per her normal, found she just didn't want to complete the task for health reasons. Her cleaning up involved attacking the tiles, floor and bath edges/surround. She's done a good job of most of it. There's only the filler silicone stuff to go around the bath left to do as far as I can tell. She thinks it will harm her (she may well be right as that silicone stuff is a bit smelly strong).


----------



## SueEK

@DuncanLord and. @Gwynn congrats both of your HS.
Morning folks. 6.7 today. Went to our restaurant on site last night and literally not a single thing suitable on the menu, even the 2 salads had croutons and one came with potatoes. Was so annoyed I flew off an email to head office, not that I expect they will take any notice of my rant. Ended up having the salad without croutons or potatoes but added chicken. Big plate of lettuce, toms and cucumber!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Si_M

Morning all, been away for a few days but managing BS well, back home and up to 8.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, bounced up from 4.6 at 3am.


----------



## DuncanLord

@SueEK 
I totally agree with your rant, at the restaurant food.  Why is it that vegetarian and vegan foods have to be on the menus, ( a human choice) but food that’s suitable for diabetes sufferers is missing. 
when first diagnosed, I spoke to my son a trained chef, who said he didn’t know much about it as diabetics would decide which foods they would have from the menu.  He did say if they wanted he would mix and match food from different meals.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:11am 4.3 for me - 18u tresiba taken - maybe I should've had a bedtime snack
22:57pm 3 and 1/4 hours after teatime and teatime bolus - 8.9 bedtime - didn't have a bedtime snack because bgl over 8mmol


----------



## merrymunky

9.9 this morning. Trying to decide what to do with the day!


----------



## Ali11782

freesia said:


> Morning al. 7.2 for me this morning. Graph showed a couple of false hypos yesterday, finger pricks in the 4s though.
> Supposed to be cloud/sun and up to 20° today so i'll hang my washing out before work. I hope it doesn't rain after all.
> 
> @Ali11782 congratulations on your 100%. Well done!
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.


Thanks, lost it already, foot on the floor took me above 10.


----------



## Michael12421

@DuncanLord and. @Gwynn


----------



## Bloden

Wow @Ali11782 you are a pancreas! Congrats on your 100%.  

Morning all. 5.2 here.

So you have a shy sensor @Kaylz - what did you have to do to coax it into action? 

@Michael12421 is that another waking low? Does your basal need lowering? I noticed on Europe’s weather map yesterday that it’s HOT in S. Spain. Maybe the heat is having an effect.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today.  
Well done to @DuncanLord, @Bloden and @Gwynn on the 5.2's

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.2 Monday again why does the sun come out when you have got to go to work


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Bit of sunshine about. How long will it last?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.2 on Libre, 7.7 via blood, turned the low alarm off overnight as it was alarming and saying 2.9 when I was 9.0 but hoping that's it settled now! Bled slightly again

@Bloden not shy, it was just applied after tea seen as I'd had to take my new one applied Saturday night off yesterday morning after it failed, will call Abbott in a bit but the posts on the UK Libre group yesterday suggests I may have a long wait as seems to have been a few with problems   xx


----------



## SueEK

DuncanLord said:


> @SueEK
> I totally agree with your rant, at the restaurant food.  Why is it that vegetarian and vegan foods have to be on the menus, ( a human choice) but food that’s suitable for diabetes sufferers is missing.
> when first diagnosed, I spoke to my son a trained chef, who said he didn’t know much about it as diabetics would decide which foods they would have from the menu.  He did say if they wanted he would mix and match food from different meals.


I agree in one way as we should be responsible for our choices but those choices do need to be available on the menu. I have suggested they speak to their dietician as being such a huge company (under the umbrella of Bourne Leisure) they MUST have a dietician on the books. One other thing that really bugs me is the amount of places that don’t offer or ‘have run out’ of sweetener when you order a coffee.  I normally carry some with me but sometimes I just go out with my phone and don’t have them on me, I thought sweeteners were standard nowadays.  Oh dear I sound like I’m ‘on’ one today lol.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @Bloden x


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.6 on this late morning ( for me). Third restless night on the trot. Still awake at almost two o’clock after going to bed at 10.30. Muggy nights don’t help. Will try and get some exercise today and see if that helps, haven’t left the house for various reasons since Wednesday. Too hot for a walk, too wet for a walk, visitors etc.

Congratulations @DuncanLord @Gwynn and @Bloden on your HSs. Well done. It’s a while since I’ve had one, must try harder! Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.4 today

Have a good day people


----------



## adrian1der

Congratulations to out trio of House Specialers this morning @DuncanLord @Gwynn and @Bloden 

I'm not joining you as I checked in with a 5.0 at 05:11 this morning after a 5.5 at 07:25 yesterday. We had my step son and his partner visiting over the weekend which was a great help with the baby.

My son will be gutted today. He was off school last week with a non-COVID viral rash. On Saturday his form tutor tested positive for COVID and his whole class is at home self isolating while he has had to join another class.


----------



## Michael12421

@Bloden Yes it is very warm here - around 37 degrees by noon.  it is now heading toward the low to mid 40's.


----------



## Maca44

Michael12421 said:


> @Bloden Yes it is very warm here - around 37 degrees by noon.  it is now heading toward the low to mid 40's.


Too hot for me 22c and I'm sweating


----------



## Kaylz

Well seems they have changed the recordings for Abbott helpline since I last called a few weeks ago, sensor replaced and they actually want this one back so will give it to Bruce to deal with lol xx


----------



## Lanny

10:15 BS 6.5 

Woke briefly at 06:00 for LR & had another snooze afterwards. Up now for tesco shopping, 11:00 to 12:00, eat & probably back to bed: currently in catching up on lost sleep mode! A stream of z’s emoji! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve definitely overdone it when both my hands are very stiff & sore from holding the iPad mini 5 & have to keep wriggling the fingers to unkink them for movement!  Have to give myself an iPad free day today & this is the only time I’m checking in on the forum: my fingers are feeling it typing this post; have to wriggle them like mad again once I’ve done typing!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations to @DuncanLord, @Bloden and @Gwynn on the HS

5.7 for me for the 3rd day running, but not complaining about that.

Have a nice week everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 for me this morning on the Libre but finger prick said 4.2 so I am OK with that. 
We had a tropical storm yesterday afternoon. Lightning was really close and thunder shook the house and briefly knocked out the electric and rain deluged. I had to dash out to make sure my blind hen hadn't got caught out in it. Of course she was safe under cover but I got drenched in the less than a minute it took to check even with a coat over my shoulders. It was like someone had tipped a bucket over me! Quite refreshing though as it was unbearably close and hot in the morning here and biting flies were out in force eating me and the animals... Not nice!

@Bloden @DuncanLord and @Gwynn Many congrats to you all on your trio of House Specials  

@Ali11782 WooHoo!! Great 24hr profile! Shame about FOTF blotting your record this morning but no one said it was easy! It's a while since I managed a full 24hrs without a minor blip somewhere top or bottom of the scale. It does make you feel good when you achieve it though.


----------



## FRANKIE2020

7.8 this morning adjusted Novorapid at breakfast as lunch time readings were a bit high 6.3 before lunch so hopefully it worked.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

FRANKIE2020 said:


> 7.8 this morning adjusted Novorapid at breakfast as lunch time readings were a bit high 6.3 before lunch so hopefully it worked.


Are you on a pump or mdi? If you're on mdi like myself was it your breakfast ratio you adjusted? How many high lunchtime readings have you had before you decided to adjust your breakfast novorapid?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 7.6


----------



## Lanny

04:53 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hands are almost back to normal today but, with a new permanent callus, I’m afraid, on my left index finger: along with the ones on my left thumb & left little finger that’s been there for ages; it’s the weight of the iPad that mostly strains my left hand & I was shifting it to my right hand when it got too much but, I suppose my left hand is that bit stronger as it’s more used to baring the weight! My right hand is still a bit stiff this morning when my left is more or less there, with a newly added callus!  Still better try not to push it too much today, again, by using the iPad too much!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning   - 7.6


Good morning  Snap, @Michael12421! 7.6 for me today too


----------



## HenryBennett

5.4 at 05:30. I don’t know why I’m waking up early this last week or so. Weather is looking reasonable, I hope it lasts.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A 5.5 for me today at 05:58


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.7 for me today

off work as I have review at eye department, I’ve been having treatment for retinopathy now for over 4 years, think this is the first time I’ve had a review so Will see what they see.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. In the 5s when i went to bed, a spoonful of peanut butter sorted it out (yum) and i've woken to a 6.5 so all good.
Off to work soon, very tired so will be glad when we break up.
Have a good people.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.2 today woohoo

Be good, be safe, have a great day


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me.

Wet & windy, but that's enough about me, weather crap on the south coast.

@Hazel no prize but well done


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

With you there on the HS step @Hazel.
Thought I'd lost my mojo for a while there. 

Dez


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

It looks like I'm in the lead so far this morning with the highest score
7:09am 10.7 - 2u humalog advised correction done - 18u tresiba done
23:14pm 5.7 - bedtime - bgl below 8mmol so had 25g of carbs and no insulin - had 2 small gin and slimline tonics last night during the evening

So it's over to someone else now to say where I went wrong


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.6 here  A combination of libre reading higher and me doing everything the same as the previous night, but this time I didn’t scrape along the 4s in the small hours. Reason? I didnt do any gardening yesterday, or have glass of wine in the early evening.

Gill, I think now you’ve reduced your basal, you probably don’t  need as big a bedtime snack, though it’s wise to err on the safe side if you’re reintroducing alcohol into the mix (and why not?)


----------



## Flower

Urgh 14.5 after another 3am hypo that just didn’t want to budge. Insulin has been served.

Went to an osteopath yesterday as my frozen shoulders are back and using crutches hurts a lot  at the end he said he’d give me an OAP fee reduction as I was retired. That was on medical grounds! Didn’t think I looked too bad yesterday but I obviously need a better mirror or more makeup!

Nice HS work @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo  

Have a good day out there.


----------



## Bloden

Great work @Hazel! 

Morning all.   4.2 here.

Poor you @Lanny - I hope your right hand recovers asap. 

An OAP reduction @Flower - ouch! That hurts.  I thought the osteopath was meant to make you feel better. Hope your shoulders sort themselves out asap.


----------



## Gwynn

I can see clearly now the rain has stopped....oh, it hasn't. Still good words for a song 

4.9 this morning.

Thinking out a new algorithm for the App all night. Couldn't get it working yesterday evening. Got that bit working this morning.

It really looks quite miserable out there, but I'll go out non the less. Perhaps I can brighten thing up a bit out there if I try hard enough.


----------



## adrian1der

Another 5.0 for me this morning at 05:38

Raining hard first thing but the sun is now out. Think we might be in for a day of sunshine and showers


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Robin said:


> Gill, I think now you’ve reduced your basal, you probably don’t  need as big a bedtime snack, though it’s wise to err on the safe side if you’re reintroducing alcohol into the mix (and why not?)


Thanks for the reply/feedback  @Robin - when it comes to bedtime I just don't stop and think and tonight is going to be messed up too because we're eating out with some friends.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and  5.1 for me.

Dark and wet outside. Rubbish !

@mum2westiesGill  I agree with @Robin Too many carbs @ bedtime

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## mum2westiesGill

khskel said:


> @mum2westiesGill  I agree with @Robin Too many carbs @ bedtime
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Thank you for the comment @khskel


----------



## Ali11782

So taking part in a step challenge at work, 30000 steps yest so thinking mayb I should have reduced overnight dose? Already had a banana, 2 glucose tabs and my porridge this morning... 13000 steps already done. Hoping that should be my BG settled now till lunch.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks on this wet and miserable Tuesday. But, hark, I have glad tidings, after saying yesterday I hadn’t had a house special for ages and must try harder, I’ve only blooming’ gone and got one! Room for a little one on the 5.2 step @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo? And after a rubbish three nights I had a good sleep. I might put the lottery on! 

No plans, the rain is set for the day according to the BBC weather app. 

@Flower sorry your frozen shoulders have returned, my consultant told me that you rarely get it twice, I’ve had it in both, but I don’t t believe him. I still get pain in my shoulders on a daily basis and it’s 10 and 5 years since mine first started. And then to add insult to injury he charges you pensioners rates! I did laugh though because similar happened to me, when I was in my early 50s I went to the cinema with two ( much) younger colleagues to see Les Miserables. We had made a mistake and had gone on the subtitles night for the hard of hearing but it didn’t matter. On the way home I remarked how cheap it seemed to be as I’d also had a small tub of ice cream. They said they thought it was expensive. I looked at my receipt, I’d been charge as an OAP! I think they must have thought my colleagues were my carers! I almost went back and demanded I pay the extra! I did laugh about it…..eventually! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
@goodybags hope your review goes well
@Bloden frozen shoulders are so painful, I hope it eases soon.
7 on the nose today. As @Maca44 says weather on the south coast is awful. Hoping to go for a mooch around in Chichester today if it lets up. Friend coming down tomorrow for a few days, so looking forward to it xx


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg well done on your HS x


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on your HS this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Yesterday was the first day I'd managed 100% in target for goodness knows how long! It won't last though  

9.0 for me along with a thumping headache, stressed already, went to get my breakfast and myself seen to and Bubbles started playing up, knocked a load of stuff off the wall unit, meowing loudly etc, starting to get really fed up of his crap 

Congrats to all those with HS's today! xx


----------



## merrymunky

11.2 this morning. Not sure why.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@eggyg, @Hazel. @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations to all 3 of you on your HS, well done.

@Flower sorry to hear about the frozen shoulder, even though mine was many years ago, I remember the pain, hope it starts healing soon.

6.3 for me today, not sure if it was because I didn't get my dinner until gone 10 last night following a 5k run and yoga which should be an hour session but was almost an hour and a half last night, which is why I was so late eating.

Have a good \tuesday everyone, it started off sunny in my part of Essex, but is now gloomy.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 5.6 this morning but I am still needing corrections in the evening and at bedtime.
New sensor last night. Will be happy if this one gives me lots more 5s..... even if it lies as long as I have no reason to check it and find out.... Actually I just did a calibration check and it gave me a 7.0 after breakfast and finger prick shows 6.8 so looking pretty accurate. Just getting a good result when you wake up puts a whole different slant on the day as I am sure you trio of House Specialers can attest.... Great to see @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo doing what they do best and delighted for you @eggyg giving them a run for their money. That is your second one in the last month or so isn't it? And a bonus of a good night's sleep too.

@Flower Hope your visit to the osteopath gives you some relief and not just in the financial sense!!   I wonder if your night time hypo was related to your osteopath visit. Hope your levels have stabilized now and you are recovering from hypo after effects. PS. If you are throwing out that mirror send it here. I'll happily give a home to a mirror which flatters  

@merrymunky We all get blips and anomalies. They can be demoralizing but don't let it derail you. You are doing great. Keep up the good work.

@Ali11782 Well done on taking up a step challenge but not nice having a nocturnal hypo. Hope you feel better now. I find increased exercise really drops my night time levels, so my evening Levemir needs reducing. If I do enough exercise on a daily basis I can reduce my Levemir to the point that I don't need any on an evening, which I love, but it takes a lot of commitment to maintain over the long term. The advantage of Levemir is that it is flexible enough to be able to adjust it on a day to day basis.

@mum2westiesGill  Another vote for too many bedtime carbs now you have reduced your Tresiba but as @Robin says, better to err on the side of caution, particularly when experimenting with alcohol. Hope you enjoyed your G&Ts and you have a great night tonight with your friends.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> @Bloden frozen shoulders are so painful, I hope it eases soon.


Not me, tee hee, it’s @Flower that’s got frozen shoulders.


----------



## goodybags

SueEK said:


> @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
> @goodybags hope your review goes well
> @Bloden frozen shoulders are so painful, I hope it eases soon.
> 7 on the nose today. As @Maca44 says weather on the south coast is awful. Hoping to go for a mooch around in Chichester today if it lets up. Friend coming down tomorrow for a few days, so looking forward to it xx


Thanks @SueEK 
I just got back from the Hospital seems they moved todays appointment to one day last month and never told me, 
at least they have an appointment on Sunday afternoon so i can go again then
I can relax now as I’ve taken today off work


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Ali11782 said:


> So taking part in a step challenge at work, 30000 steps yest so thinking mayb I should have reduced overnight dose? Already had a banana, 2 glucose tabs and my porridge this morning... 13000 steps already done. Hoping that should be my BG settled now till lunch.
> View attachment 17778


I did a million step challenge last year had to reduce my insulin by half


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I'd managed 100% in target for goodness knows how long! It won't last though
> 
> 9.0 for me along with a thumping headache, stressed already, went to get my breakfast and myself seen to and Bubbles started playing up, knocked a load of stuff off the wall unit, meowing loudly etc, starting to get really fed up of his crap
> 
> Congrats to all those with HS's today! xx


Worse things about cats they can climb so well . One of ours looks at us and then knocks something off . Worse than defiant kids


----------



## Maca44

Freddie1966 said:


> Worse things about cats they can climb so well . One of ours looks at us and then knocks something off . Worse than defiant kids


One of mine jumps on my shoulder and sits there digging his claws in to balance while I am gardening, painful but cute .


----------



## Kaylz

Freddie1966 said:


> Worse things about cats they can climb so well . One of ours looks at us and then knocks something off . Worse than defiant kids


You'd think his cone might put him off though, he's the worst cat I've ever had  xx


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Not me, tee hee, it’s @Flower that’s got frozen shoulders.


Oh sorry, by the time I get to replying I’ve already forgotten who it was, talk about mega brain fog. @Flower hope your shoulder improves and I hope my memory does lol x


----------



## DuncanLord

Had a face to face meeting with the diabetic consultant this morning. 
looked at my 3 months meter readings and he’ll back me to get my class 2 license back but said DVLA had not sent the correct form. 
he says it’s VDIAB 21/c. Just spoken to DVLA they insist it’s VDIAB1I.  
Then DVLA want a new medical D4 form filled in… change from last time we spoke.  National Express have finally agreed to put me through that but don’t think it covers this case.    Clearly does as Question 2 is on diabetes. 
They have given me new glucose meters which also test for ketones but it also connects directly to the hospital.   Just got to get doctor to change glucose sticks to fit new meter.  They also have cut out my Metformin tablets.  What effect will that have?
On a brighter note my HbA1c result was 48.   Is that good bad or indifferent?


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord which meter have they given you now?

In regards to the metformin as you've been given a Type 1 diagnosis now it may have no effect on your levels at all but some Type 1's do develop insulin resistance and need it too so if it does show any difference then be sure to let them know

Was there anything mentioned about changing your insulin regime to a basal/bolus regime? If your happy on what your doing now that's fine as it's clearly working

Congratulations on the hba1c  xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz 
They have changed it to the Sure Smart Duo from the Gluco RX Q. 
It’s made by Nipro and links in with the Diabetes:m app, via Bluetooth.  So that it puts all data straight to phone. 
The App also transfers data to the diabetes team, if I’ve set it up correctly!!!!!!!

They did mention basal / bolus regime but said as I’m only using 2 units in morning and 1 unit in evening it might be difficult to slit it over 5 injections. We will have to see what my body does!!


----------



## freesia

Well done to all the people with HSs this morning...so many!!


----------



## Bloden

Great HbA1c @DuncanLord - you’re a natural!


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> @Kaylz
> They have changed it to the Sure Smart Duo from the Gluco RX Q.
> It’s made by Nipro and links in with the Diabetes:m app, via Bluetooth.  So that it puts all data straight to phone.
> The App also transfers data to the diabetes team, if I’ve set it up correctly!!!!!!!
> 
> They did mention basal / bolus regime but said as I’m only using 2 units in morning and 1 unit in evening it might be difficult to slit it over 5 injections. We will have to see what my body does!!


Sorry I don't know either of those meters lol

I don't see their point about the insulin though, you wouldn't necessarily be using 5 injections depending on which basal you were using and also if there was a meal time that didn't require insulin or as little as 0.5u then it wouldn't be an issue, for over 2 years I was only using 1u basal and 1u:20g or 1u:25g carbs depending on the time of day, oh how I miss those days! haha

Your doing great though! xx


----------



## Bexlee

6.6 this morning. Long old day 2 weeks to go to the holidays. I’m not counting really!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 

7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


Fantastic news!


----------



## rebrascora

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


Wow! Ditto, Birdy Jan! Have you rebranded again!!! 
Many congratulations! Great result! So pleased for you!


----------



## freesia

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


Thats fantastic! Well done!


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s another high five. 5.8 at 05:30.

Good luck to the England boys tonight. Let’s hope it doesn’t go to penalties, or even extra time - that’s too stressful.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 9.7 for me. Plodding on hoping those numbers come down soon. I really am trying hard where the diet is concerned. Eating just as I did when I was first diagnosed.

I have received a letter to remind me that my diabetic annual review is pending. Urgh. Dreading finding out what my hba1c is at the moment.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Dull and cool out there, just right for not getting too hot whilst walking. Got to do a longer walk this morning as we are celebrating our 36th wedding anniversary today. I am making a mixed grill for tea and we will have a chocolate eaclair too. 

I just hope that my wife is ok today.

5.4 BG for me this morning.

Just as a point of interest/craziness.

We had our new kitchen installed by a well known kitchen installer company 6 years ago. Two of the cupboard doors developed faults and they agreed to replace the doors without fuss.

Two doors arrived. Two installers arrived. Sadly one of the doors was the wrong size.

I complained and to their credit they immediately ordered a new replacement door.

A new door arrived. The two installers arrived but they couldn't fit the new door because it was the wrong size *again*.

I emailed a complaint again yesterday and will have a 'chat' on the phone with them today.

Sad because it is this sort of thing that sets my wife off. She already thinks that someone has got into the house to damage the doors just to harm her!!!!

The company have the kitchen plans so there is no excuse for getting it wrong. The installers perhaps should have measured what was required on their first failed visit.

I have emailed the company with the correct door dimensions. So lets hope it is third time lucky.

Sorry for the rant but there is enough going on in my life without having to deal with this sort of thing.

However, today will be a very good day. I am determined that it will....


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> We had our new kitchen installed by a well known kitchen installer company 6 years ago. Two of the cupboard doors developed faults and they agreed to replace the doors without fuss.


*Six* years ago?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Yes six years ago but the fault has been there for most of the time getting progressively worse.

I decided to contact the company because it was really upsetting my wife as the fault got worse and worse.

I guess that what warranties are for....


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me after an overnight correction.
@merrymunky, your levels are coming down. Keep up the good work.
@Gwynn Happy Anniversary, i hope you have a good day.
@Michael12421, i hope those levels are on their way back up now!
Have a good day everyone. I have work then 2 daughters and a son in law are coming for tea tonight.


----------



## Gruers

7.4 this morning and have booked a review with the nurse and had a blood test yesterday but all good. Footballs coming home!!


----------



## Bloden

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


Bloomin eck @Dxxoo - if that 46 is what I think it is...nice work!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Back to my usual after yesterday’s fluke HS. 6.5. Much better day today, the rain never stopped yesterday, at least it’s filled the water butt up, and watered the vegetables.

A walk into town this morning for Mr Eggy’s wig bashing, a spot of lunch and then a walk to visit one of his many brothers ( he’s got six) as him and his wife  are leaving on Sunday to go to their home in France. They usually spend 9 months out of the year there, but with Covid and Brexit they haven’t been since last October. They’re only able to spend 90 days there now and need a visa which isn’t a simple process.  They have to know the exact dates they are going and coming back and apply before they leave, then they have to go to their local town hall in France to get it approved. It’s a long way to drive if they say no! I think they are seriously thinking of selling up which is sad, as it’s a lovely house in a lovely place.

That’s our day planned, oh and of course the football tonight. I too hope it doesn’t go to extra time and penalties @HenryBennett. 

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary @Gwynn and Mrs Gwynn.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


Well done Jan. Good work.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.4 here.

You’re doing really well @merrymunky - that’s what’s important.  My reviews always seem to appear when my BG’s been on its worst behaviour - Diabetic Sod’s Law, I call it.

Oh, Spain, what happened? So close...I don’t think my OH’s heart can cope with any more football!


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning after a midnight yomp having eventually got my bot into gear to do some exercise and it had stopped raining. Not that I mind the rain but my feet don't cope well with getting soggy. For some reason my skin gets very dry and cracked after exposure to rainwater and my current running shoes don't seem to be torrent proof! It was actually really pleasant temperature wise and quiet. Not a single car on the roads. Off out now for another yomp before breakfast. Must get into a routine of regular routine. It makes such a difference to my mental health as well as my insulin usage.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.8 and a flatfish for me today  I'm quite impressed with this!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
A 6.0 this morning but that’s on new meter. (Sure Smart Duo) and without the Metformin that was stopped yesterday.  
I might do a deal with the DF so that things don’t go too wrong.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I had a rare flatfish overnight too, @Northerner . Unfortunately mine started at 8.5 last night and ended up at 8.1 this morning! Don’t know what happened to my usual post-bed downward swoop.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Sun has not got his/her hat on, see how PC I am  .


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Good morning  4.8 and a flatfish for me today  I'm quite impressed with this!
> 
> View attachment 17793


Oh Wow Alan! That is very impressive" Did you do anything different yesterday as your readings have been 6s and 7s recently.... Comm'n tell us the secret! We all want overnight graphs like that. It's just so pleasing to look at even when it was achieved by someone else! I am guessing you had a sound night's sleep??


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.7


@Michael12421 I sincerely hope that's not minus 2.7 you're showing there. 

5.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.6 today

Miserable dreich day, might hibernate, don't have to venture out


----------



## khskel

Morning all 4.9 for me. Might try another basal reduction so I don't need the evening oatcake and peanut butter. A bit reluctant as my overnight  lines are generally pretty flat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 7.3 this morning. Review went well considering. 46.


That’s absolutely brilliant, well done to you xxx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 12.0 for me after 2 full days of being 100% in target  biscuits and little sleep to blame, upstairs neighbours arrived home last night and they sure made it known they were back with the noise they were making!    

Anyone any genius tips to get a jar of gherkins open? Tried running under hot water, tapping on the worktop, using a cloth to get better grip etc and still it won't budge, managed to pull a muscle in my forearm this morning trying to get them open!
xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A whopping 12.0 for me after 2 full days of being 100% in target  biscuits and little sleep to blame, upstairs neighbours arrived home last night and they sure made it known they were back with the noise they were making!
> 
> Anyone any genius tips to get a jar of gherkins open? Tried running under hot water, tapping on the worktop, using a cloth to get better grip etc and still it won't budge, managed to pull a muscle in my forearm this morning trying to get them open!
> xx


What about breaking the jar and then putting gherkins in a Tupperware container?
Sorry couldn’t help being unhelpful!  Just a male perspective of kitchen problems and tackling with a sledgehammer.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and dull, overcast and miserable here at the moment. Hoping it will brighten later, it will indoors as my friend is arriving so probably won’t go to bed until early hours as we will be busy nattering about something and nothing   
@Gwynn Happy Anniversary, hope your day is lovely
@Michael12421 hope those numbers are up now
Have a good day all x


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me this morning. First time out of the 5s in a while for me. According to the forecast we are in for another day of sunshine and showers today just like yesterday. 

@Michael12421 and @rebrascora hope your levels come up.

@Gwynn and Mrs @Gwynn - congratulations on the anniversary. I hope you have a great day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:31am - 4.3 for me this morning - 18u tresiba 
23:13pm (almost 4 hours after tea) - 9.0 - bgl over 8mmol - didn't have a bedtime snack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Anyone any genius tips to get a jar of gherkins open?


Try these if you haven't done already








						6 Brilliant Ways to Open Stubborn Jars
					

Nothing's worse than craving pickles and not being able to pry that jar open. We've got a few methods to help you open any jar with ease.




					www.tasteofhome.com
				




Good luck.


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out on the very cool overcast beach. A lovely walk and a nice card from my wife when I got home.

Today WILL be a good day.

Thank you for all of your good wishes. They do make a big difference and brighten up my day.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Oh Wow Alan! That is very impressive" Did you do anything different yesterday as your readings have been 6s and 7s recently.... Comm'n tell us the secret! We all want overnight graphs like that. It's just so pleasing to look at even when it was achieved by someone else! I am guessing you had a sound night's sleep??


Went to bed a bit later after watching the Italy game, so woke a bit later. I was 5.0 before bed and decided not to have a jelly baby  Apart from that, it was a surprise!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.1 Sun has not got his/her hat on, see how PC I am  .


Sorry, but his/her is ”binary”. It should be “their”. You’ll be cancelled if you’re not more careful.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 7.0 ,I’m sure I posted this about 2 hours back!

Happy wedding anniversary Mr & Mrs @Gwynn I hope today is a good day for you.

So achy & painful everywhere after being yanked around by osteopath, if I didn’t already need crutches I’d be asking for some! 

Have a good day stay safe.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Try these if you haven't done already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Brilliant Ways to Open Stubborn Jars
> 
> 
> Nothing's worse than craving pickles and not being able to pry that jar open. We've got a few methods to help you open any jar with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasteofhome.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


I'll tell the ones we haven't tried to my mum, I've nae hope now as my right hand has been pretty much useless for weeks and now my left forearm is knackered haha xx


----------



## Bloden

Gwynn said:


> Just been out on the very cool overcast beach. A lovely walk and a nice card from my wife when I got home.
> 
> Today WILL be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for all of your good wishes. They do make a big difference and brighten up my day.


Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## FRANKIE2020

8.5 this morning having a good sort out today make room for more .


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me this morning after a late night watching football.  Struggling to eat today for some reason.

@Gwynn - Happy Anniversary today,  I hope today is a better day for you.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Morning peoples, don't congratulate me, it's all down to my Body which is holding up despite all the neglect and downright abuse. Thank you Body. I am trying to be good from now on. 

7.6 this morning. We had torrential rain and the patio aka the mucky flags outside the backdoor flooded big time. I'm sure they forecast 'light showers'


----------



## DuncanLord

HenryBennett said:


> Sorry, but his/her is ”binary”. It should be “their”. You’ll be cancelled if you’re not more careful.


I think if you look at the Oxford English Dictionary ‘their’ refers to plural.  As there is only one Sun  in our Solar System  ‘their’ will not apply.
@HenryBennett @Maca44


----------



## DuncanLord

Dxxoo said:


> Morning peoples, don't congratulate me, it's all down to my Body which is holding up despite all the neglect and downright abuse. Thank you Body. I am trying to be good from now on.
> 
> 7.6 this morning. We had torrential rain and the patio aka the mucky flags outside the backdoor flooded big time. I'm sure they forecast 'light showers'


The only way to forecast the weather is to use the old Lancashire method!
“If you can see the hills it’s going to rain. If you can’t see the hills, it’s raining!”


----------



## Maca44

DuncanLord said:


> I think if you look at the Oxford English Dictionary ‘their’ refers to plural.  As there is only one Sun  in our Solar System  ‘their’ will not apply.
> @HenryBennett @Maca44


So is the Sun a he or she ? I would say she as it's hot and makes me happy


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> So is the Sun a he or she ? I would say she as it's hot and makes me happy


Get too close and you’re toast!

@DuncanLord is looking to be cancelled too.


----------



## HenryBennett

Well done England!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning, after a few lows of late I reduced my basal yesterday by just one unit. This morning I was 9.7. Can't be having that.  I will try rhe reduced units again this morning but if I am high again tomorrow then I will go bak to my normal amount.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a round 6.0 at 05:35.


----------



## Lanny

06:09 BS 5.2  Whoo who! A rare, from me House Special!

Forget to check in yesterday, waking was BS 7.6, & my right hand was still stiff: just can’t help using the iPad & the weight is not helping the recovery; rationing & listening to audiobooks, from the iPhone, instead!  Re listening to the Lady Hardcastle books & they’re very funny!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Maybe it’s arthritis?  Only time I’m allowing myself to use the iPad today!


----------



## Gwynn

I must be the only person in the world that finds football boring. Hey ho.

5.2 this morning. Yesss.

Yesterday was a bit up and down with my wife insisting that intruders are getting into the house to harm her. She freaked out at one point but thankfully recovered quite quickly. The meal went very well and the evening was calm and relaxed.

My meds were not delivered by the pharmacist even though it had been arranged on the phone some days previously. They just hadn't bothered to actually arrange it. Doh!!!

Waiting in today for the second replacement cupboard door for the kitchen. I have checked their re-order dimensions and they seem right this time. Fingers crossed.

I will get out at 7am for a short walk on the beach and get back before any possible deliveries from 8am onwards (at least they give a 12 hour delivery window  )

Not sure what to do with today. My wifes attempts at 'fixing' the bathroom were a bit of a disaster, so I may try to fix the fixes. Some of what she did was very good. Its just her non understanding of glues and fillers that upset her efforts. She just used the wrong fillers and glues in the wrong places. Easily done when she has zero DIY experience and she does not have the ability to concentrate and listen to any advice or instructions. She does her best. Bless her.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Lanny and @Gwynn on the HSs 

A 5.4 for me at 05:27 this morning which is welcome after yesterdays 6. Great result for England last night. I'm not a football fan but had to watch the game.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 9.2 today 

hardly surprising as I ate a few things I shouldn’t of yesterday 
been feeling rough so just did a covid test which a relief to see is negative


----------



## Maca44

A low 3.6 for me this morning did not have supper so last meal was 7pm but I feel fine so I guess that's how my body works on a low carb diet.

@Gwynn don't like football either but any sport with engines is my thing.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.2 for me this morning after a takeaway last night which, despite best efforts gave a later spike. Oh well, its noy often i get a takeaway and it was thoroughly enjoyed.

Congratulations @Lanny and @Gwynn on your HS.

Its been a very long week, looking forward to the weekend...still today and tomorrow to go!! so very tired.

Have a good day all, i think the weather is supposed to be better today. You wouldn't think its July!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning!   5.5 here.

Oo, er, well done on the HS’s @Lanny and @Gwynn.

Off to Swansea to hang out with my mum today. Let’s hope Dunelm’ve got the right curtain rail gliders so we can finally finish hanging her curtains. The excitement - it’s never-ending.

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning, after a few lows of late I reduced my basal yesterday by just one unit. This morning I was 9.7. Can't be having that.  I will try rhe reduced units again this morning but if I am high again tomorrow then I will go bak to my normal amount.


Which basal are you on?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:15am - 7.6 and in target range for me - 18u tresiba taken
02:01am - 10.8 bgl not in range - over target 
22:48pm - 5.3 - in target range but below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs


----------



## Michael12421

mum2westiesGill said:


> Which basal are you on?


Toujeo


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny and @Gwynn 

Oh, and @Gwynn you are  not alone.  I detest sport.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 which is grand.

What a match last night, I too don’t follow or understand football but I had to watch it. Fair weather football fan!  It was very stressful, I had a headache! Can we do it on Sunday? Stranger things have happened.

Had an 8 mile walk yesterday, with a three hour detour to visit family, so I’m staying home today. No plans.

Congratulations @Lanny and @Gwynn on the HSs.

Have a good day everyone. “ It’s coming home, it’s coming home!” Apparently!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 on the Libre, 5.7 on a fingerprick. This sensor has been annoyingly but consistently high. Mind you, I confused it thoroughly  at bedtime by having a biscuit to ward off a low, then promptly fell asleep and compressed it, I assume. No way did I actually plummet and rise like that!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Lanny  andl @Gwynn on the Specials.  
5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0 today

Nice HS work @Lanny and @Gwynn 

Going to the funeral of my dear friend today, deep breath Flower, pump alarms to silent, diabetes please behave & no hypos in the church!

Have a good day with your Mum and curtain rails @Bloden 

Have a good day out there.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.3 at 6am dropping to 7.4 by 7am

Muscle in my left forearm stopped hurting yesterday afternoon but have woken up this morning with the right one sore and also the palm of my hand, reminds me of the feeling when in the past I've fallen and put my hands out to break the fall but I certainly haven't fallen so goodness knows! 

Congrats to the HS's folks 
xx


----------



## Si_M

I'm having an absolute nightmare at the moment woke to 12.8, it's not been like this for over 6 months


----------



## Kaylz

Si_M said:


> I'm having an absolute nightmare at the moment woke to 12.8, it's not been like this for over 6 months


Most of us go through tough periods so I wouldn't worry too much, hope they come down and settle soon xx


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A whopping 12.0 for me after 2 full days of being 100% in target  biscuits and little sleep to blame, upstairs neighbours arrived home last night and they sure made it known they were back with the noise they were making!
> 
> Anyone any genius tips to get a jar of gherkins open? Tried running under hot water, tapping on the worktop, using a cloth to get better grip etc and still it won't budge, managed to pull a muscle in my forearm this morning trying to get them open!
> xx


Elastic band round the lid?


----------



## Si_M

Kaylz said:


> Most of us go through tough periods so I wouldn't worry too much, hope they come down and settle soon xx


Thanks, I have had a turbulent week with some real stress followed by relief, I do wonder if this has had any effect


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
A 6.5 for me today on waking at 07:00. 
that is possibly a little high but;
1. Last night had tea. 2 hours later 6.8. Watch football ( Well done England).  Bed. 5.8. Nothing to eat. Adrenaline in system. The liver thus pumped out sugar 
2. Consultant stopped Metformin on Tuesday 
3. My body was getting ready for the hunt a woolly mammoth for breakfast. 
4. That DF has tweaked results
5.  Just one of those unexplainable things. 
Well done to @Lanny  and @Gwynn  on that magic number. 
With my App now talking to the diabetes team should be ok.  Yesterday it was sending  messages about some ultra high BMI person.  I’d calculated that 5ft 9 inches was 1.75 m. But App wanted it in cm.  so it was having me at 1.75 cm tall weighing about 100 kg.  
Nurse wasn’t impressed when I said I was worth more than gold.  
that’s now been corrected and today weight down to just 15 st 10 lbs. Roll on the 14’s. 
have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> Elastic band round the lid?


Not sure we have any lol but I've given up as I'll just get too frustrated and end up throwing the jar or something haha but I'll get mum to try that if we have any, don't need them again until Monday so a few days to try and get it open lol xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me with a gently rising line overnight. A basal reduction too far.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> Not sure we have any lol but I've given up as I'll just get too frustrated and end up throwing the jar or something haha but I'll get mum to try that if we have any, don't need them again until Monday so a few days to try and get it open lol xx


I used a car Oil filter wrench once to open a jar it worked a treat so ask your local garage strange method but true.


----------



## Grannylorraine

congrats @Lanny and @Gwynn on your HS.

4.2 for me this morning, after a bottle of wine while watching the football.  I have a very delicate head this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Dxxoo said:


> Morning peoples, don't congratulate me, it's all down to my Body which is holding up despite all the neglect and downright abuse. Thank you Body. I am trying to be good from now on.
> 
> 7.6 this morning. We had torrential rain and the patio aka the mucky flags outside the backdoor flooded big time. I'm sure they forecast 'light showers'


You always make me smile with your posts … thanks


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 the first time but dropped back off to sleep after Levemir jabs. A naughty 3.2 (  Oops) next time I surfaced. I am sure it wasn't really as bad as that (Libre exaggerates) if I could have been bothered to do a finger prick... my guess would be about 3.8ish from the way I felt. I had reduced my evening basal after another midnight walk and my morning dose had been reduced yesterday but it clearly wasn't quite enough. No matter, I will knock another unit off tonight. Libre shows I didn't drop into the red until just before I woke up but there was a steady decline throughout the night. Must stick at the exercise as I really want to get my insulin usage down nearer to Christmas levels..... and of course it makes me feel physically and mentally so much better and I need to drop a few lbs.

Congrats to @Lanny and @Gwynn on attaining the optimum waking reading this morning. Well done Guys!

@Michael12421. 9.6 is still better that readings in the 2s and 3s, but give it time. It will take at least 3 days for your change of Toujeo dose to take full effect and stabilize and a lot of other things can affect your levels.

@Flower Thoughts are with you. Hope you find comfort in sharing stories and memories with others who knew and loved your friend and that your diabetes behaves itself.


----------



## Lanny

@Kaylz I have trouble opening wide jars, as my hands are small, & I use a jar opener. I use one by Khun Rikon from amazon. Just put it over the lid, adjust to the size & tighten then, hold the jar firmly in one hand & use the other hand & arm to twist the long handle of the opener to get the lid off! It’s a bit expensive at £16/17 but, worth it for me as both my wrists have been injured before & neither is that strong so, jars are a problem for me!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz I have trouble opening wide jars, as my hands are small, & I use a jar opener. I use one by Khun Rikon from amazon. Just put it over the lid, adjust to the size & tighten then, hold the jar firmly in one hand & use the other hand & arm to twist the long handle of the opener to get the lid off! It’s a bit expensive at £16/17 but, worth it for me as both my wrists have been injured before & neither is that strong so, jars are a problem for me!


Thanks but we don't usually have a problem with them so not spending money on something we don't really need and to be honest don't have the money for but thanks for your suggestion xx


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear about your friend @Flower. Hope the DF didn’t send any hypos your way.


----------



## Michael12421

have had  a really awful day I was 16.6 before I took Missy into the campo for our afternoon walk but was rather ill whilst I was there and passed out.  Luckily A neighbour found me and bought me home in his car. I am now i.8 after 6 hours sleep and am about to have a bowl of soup before going back to sleep.  Will not bolus for it. I am not going to change my basal tomorrow.  Hope that everone had a better day than me.


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> Not sure we have any lol but I've given up as I'll just get too frustrated and end up throwing the jar or something haha but I'll get mum to try that if we have any, don't need them again until Monday so a few days to try and get it open lol xx


Slightly risky maybe ……. A dinner knife (not sharp knife!) to bang the top hard enough to dint it may relive the pressure a little so not open or my mums method sharp knife kitchen towel for protection and pierce the top then store in tupaware tub. Also chemical bottles at school  we run under warm water for a while.
Hope they’re worth it when opened !


----------



## DuncanLord

@Michael12421 
Hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## DuncanLord

Can anyone help?
I’m struggling to understand the equation between BG levels and exercise. 
I understand that the more exercise you do, the more calories are burnt off so the BG will fall.  But is there an amount of food you take on before exercise so that levels will stay in balance. 
true we are all slightly different so trial and error comes into play but is there a general rule?
Tonight I was at 5.3 before Tea.  Had chicken mash potatoe Small helping.  Mixed veg.  100 g Peaches and 40g ice cream.   56 carbs 590 cals ( so said the database)
Went out for a 5.44km walk in 1 hour 1 min.  On return 20:35 BG 4.9
Had 3 cream crackers 16 carbs. 105 cal
21:51. BG. 6.8.   Possibly / Probably overcorrected

I can’t drop the insulin as only on 2 units in morning and one in evening.  Plus its Humulin M3 a mixed 70 30. all in one.
Screenshot of Diabetes:M app logbook below. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all.  Yes hope you're feeling better @Michael12421 that must have been scary. 

I tried to do low carb today. I am always too much and ended up getting this tub of cheese sauce from Tesco which was probably meant for an entire family and I ate the lot with a small cauliflower! My eyes are so blurry now I can hardly see. I've eaten a lot today but I bet it was the sauce.  I'm rubbish at diabetes. I fully intended to just slather cream cheese on (ie Philly) but then saw the cheese sauce in the sinbin going cheap. Sucker for a bargain,  but it's not a bargain if it ultimately does you in. 

8.6 but was very stressed, Mum broke the flush and we had the plumbers out at 2 in the morning so I watched a Buffy to cheer me up.


----------



## Gwynn

Looks like I may be first here this dark morning

5.1. Just missed it. Rats.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.7 at 05:40. It’s overcast but mild here this morning. Have a good one.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 this morning 

Have a good day everybody 
looking forward to the weekend


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 8.6 today which I’m actually happy about as we had my weekly naughty treat yesterday and had tea at Wetherspoons. I had a veggie burger, chips and a mini pudding so pleased that it isn’t over 10 as it has been after previous experience over the last few weeks.
Oh and before that meal I was 6.6 which is my lowest pre meal reading since I started testing again last month.
Hopefully this is where I’m starting to turn a corner. Almost a month of solid effort and closing in on 1 stone loss (if I haven’t ruined it with that meal last night).


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> have had  a really awful day I was 16.6 before I took Missy into the campo for our afternoon walk but was rather ill whilst I was there and passed out.  Luckily A neighbour found me and bought me home in his car. I am now i.8 after 6 hours sleep and am about to have a bowl of soup before going back to sleep.  Will not bolus for it. I am not going to change my basal tomorrow.  Hope that everone had a better day than me.


Sorry Michael I hope that isn't supposed to be 1.8?! If so then you shouldn't have had just a bowl of soup without bolus and go back to sleep, you really NEED to get fast acting carbs in to you, even sugar just dissolved in water if you still haven't got sweets would do the job xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Slightly risky maybe ……. A dinner knife (not sharp knife!) to bang the top hard enough to dint it may relive the pressure a little so not open or my mums method sharp knife kitchen towel for protection and pierce the top then store in tupaware tub. Also chemical bottles at school  we run under warm water for a while.
> Hope they’re worth it when opened !


Tried the hot water a few times and knocking it on the worktop and still didn't budge it    they are good gherkins so hoping something works haha xx


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0

I hope things have settled for you @Michael12421 that sounds
frightening.

My blood sugar shot up to 15 at the church & stayed there until I got home when it crashed to 2.8, thanks for the variety & support diabetes! 

Have a good day out there


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.5, not quite sure where that came from. Up early and already had my shower as going for the “ big” shop then I have a hair and then a  ‘tache waxing appointment starting at 10.45!  
Baby Zara coming for her customary Friday lunch date, so must dash.

Have a fab Friday all.

@Michael12421 I do hope you’re feeling better today.

@DuncanLord i personally find I don’t need as much insulin with my evening meal, maybe as I do my exercise earlier in the day. Also if it’s warm and I’ve walked lots of miles, it quite often catches up with me a day later. The effects of exercise can last up to 48 hours. Did you do a lot of exercise the day before? Was it warm? It’s been as sticky as hell up here. Is there a Y in the day?  Who knows is what I’m saying. Sorry I can’t be anymore helpful.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  -    9.5 after a stressful night. Violently sick several times and a headache. Perhaps the heat does have something to do with it - mild heatstroke perhaps?


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 9.6 no idea why as went to bed on 5.4 and a snack which is usually good for me.
Its Friday!!!!!


----------



## Si_M

Another terrible start, I had some bombay mix whilst watching TV last night could that be to blame 13.1

So no more bombay mix,


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
07:30.    A 6.4 for me today


----------



## Maca44

3.9 for me
Birds are singing garden blooming sun is shinning, what's not to like.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
Hope you’re feeling better, @Michael12421 , I was wondering if the heat was affecting you.


----------



## rebrascora

6.9 for me today. Stuck with 5 units Levemir last night as didn't get out for a walk yesterday although I expended plenty of energy and sweat trimming horses feet. It would have helped if they had cooperated more but I think Cora particularly, having stiff joints finds it uncomfortable and kept pulling her hoof out of my grip every few seconds. Rebel just kept falling asleep and leaning on me and then losing his balance and snatching his foot back. They both caught my Libre Sensor a couple of times but my strap held it in place. Farriers really do work for their money! My back is very stiff today and I still have Meme to do..... Might leave it for a day or two.

@Michael12421 So sorry to hear you had such a nasty experience. Are you sure your reading was high before you went out? Did you expect it to be so high and did you double check it? Please make a point of taking your testing kit with you as well as hypo treatment and make a point of checking your levels whilst you are out in the campo. And please make sure to take proper hypo treatment. Fruit juice would be good in the circumstance and you have used that before. I am sure they will sell little multipacks of juice cartons in your local supermarket, but a couple of spoonfuls of honey will work and make sure to carry sweets with you and have something by your bed. The heat is likely the problem and you need to factor that in. Please take care.

@Flower So sorry to hear that your levels misbehaved yesterday too. I imagine a case of stress pushing your levels up and then crashing as your liver ran out of glucose. Hope you are feeling better today.

@DuncanLord I find it amazing that your levels are so incredibly stable and even more amazing that you are worrying about such minor deviations. BG levels are unpredictable for a whole mass of reasons, many beyond our control. I am sure you must read other posts here and realise that yours are much less variable by comparison. I really hope they stay that way for you and I think perhaps the honeymoon period is being kind to you. It really takes time to figure out how exercise affects you and it can be highly personal and not relate to calories necessarily and as @eggyg says the lowering effect can last over a 48hr period. I did a 7 mile walk the day before yesterday and had to eat about 50g carbs to keep me from dropping low during the walk. It was quite hot and temperature will make a difference and fitness and the type of food you ate before and how slowly or quickly it releases it's glucose. I was walking on an empty stomach which probably didn't help. You will figure it out but the sort of variation you are seeing is really minimal and it would be totally normal for a non diabetic person to see that sort of change in their levels.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. Not bad despite the efforts of last night's spagbolg.   

Dez


----------



## Bloden

@Michael12421 - so sorry to hear about your awful experience. You really must start taking your glucose meter and a small carton of oj out on your walks. I never leave the house without the basics. I hope today’s a better day. Take care.

Morning folks.  5.7 here.

The curtain-hanging at my mum’s is finally finished! And we planted a climbing hydrangea too (I didn’t know they existed).

Bloomin DF @Flower. I hope things are more stable today.


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> The curtain-hanging at my mum’s is finally finished! And we planted a climbing hydrangea too (I didn’t know they existed).


I didn't know that either, I want one now, have to pop to the garden centre thanks to you  .


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.5 today

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

08:48 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Posting using the tiny keyboard of the iPhone as my hands are STILL stiff although, getting better!  Been listening to more Lady Hardcastle aren’t having a right good laugh!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> @DuncanLord I find it amazing that your levels are so incredibly stable and even more amazing that you are worrying about such minor deviations. BG levels are unpredictable for a whole mass of reasons, many beyond our control. I am sure you must read other posts here and realise that yours are much less variable by comparison. I really hope they stay that way for you and I think perhaps the honeymoon period is being kind to you. It really takes time to figure out how exercise affects you and it can be highly personal and not relate to calories necessarily and as @eggyg says the lowering effect can last over a 48hr period. I did a 7 mile walk the day before yesterday and had to eat about 50g carbs to keep me from dropping low during the walk. It was quite hot and temperature will make a difference and fitness and the type of food you ate before and how slowly or quickly it releases it's glucose. I was walking on an empty stomach which probably didn't help. You will figure it out but the sort of variation you are seeing is really minimal and it would be totally normal for a non diabetic person to see that sort of change in their levels.


Thanks for replying Barbara
I know my levels are good, at the moment, compared to many on the forum. 
I’m also probably being too pedantic BUT with the DVLA being so exacting about numbers, for re issuing of my Class 2 license, the closer to perfect I can be, the more chance of being able to have a job, I can return to, the better.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:11am - waking - 4.4 not great but ok - 18u tresiba taken
4:10am - 5.4 in target range - during the night 
23:25pm - bedtime - 5.5 in target range but below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs and no insulin.


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.9 for me at 06:10 this morning. Look like being a better day in West Berks today


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Thanks for replying Barbara
> I know my levels are good, at the moment, compared to many on the forum.
> I’m also probably being too pedantic BUT with the DVLA being so exacting about numbers, for re issuing of my Class 2 license, the closer to perfect I can be, the more chance of being able to have a job, I can return to, the better.


Yes I appreciate that your need to get your PSV license back is the big driving factor in your strive for perfect control and the frustration you feel at unexpected minor deviations but in the long term I am just trying to prepare you for the realities of living with diabetes. Burn out is a real concern/threat, particularly when you try too hard.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 7:11am - waking - 4.4 not great but ok - 18u tresiba taken
> 4:10am - 5.4 in target range - during the night
> 23:25pm - bedtime - 5.5 in target range but below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs and no insulin.


Looks like your Tresiba is still dropping your levels a bit through the night but still too soon to make a call about whether another reduction is necessary.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 13.3 for me this morning, have a few things playing on my mind and stressing me a bit, the first being Bruce going out tomorrow night in a different area and it's making me rather anxious 

Tried to post earlier but told me the forum was temporarily unavailable again
xx


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A whopping 13.3 for me this morning, have a few things playing on my mind and stressing me a bit, the first being Bruce going out tomorrow night in a different area and it's making me rather anxious
> 
> Tried to post earlier but told me the forum was temporarily unavailable again
> xx


But did you get to the Gherkins yet I need to know  .


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Michael12421 - I hope you are feeling better today, that sounds like a scary experience.

4.1 for me when I woke up, decided that was fine to go for a 5 mile run, got back felt extremely dizzy, took bg again and was 3.5, so I had 2 post run jelly babies, still feel a bit wobbly but bloods are now 5.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> But did you get to the Gherkins yet I need to know  .


No I haven't attempted myself got too much on my mind to be concerned about those and my right hand is killing even to inject myself xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Looks like your Tresiba is still dropping your levels a bit through the night but still too soon to make a call about whether another reduction is necessary.


It was 30/6 when I last decreased my tresiba so just over a week ago. I'm thinking the same about it still dropping my through the night levels.


----------



## HenryBennett

Si_M said:


> Another terrible start, I had some bombay mix whilst watching TV last night could that be to blame 13.1
> 
> So no more bombay mix,


I’m very fond of the dried Indian snacks, but am able to resist them when shopping twice a week in Sainsbury’s. I can’t, however, resist salted peanuts (KP’s only) and mini Magnums.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> It was 30/6 when I last decreased my tresiba so just over a week ago. I'm thinking the same about it still dropping my through the night levels.


Part of the reason I am not encouraging you to think about reducing it straight away is that I get the impression you quite enjoy a snack at bedtime (correct me if I am wrong), and reducing your Tresiba another unit will most likely negate that snack, so you would possible then need to inject for the snack if you wanted it which is not the best situation at bedtime. A further reduction might also involve your levels going high through the day and needing more corrections then, so it may be a balance between your Tresiba being a little high and continuing your bedtime snack when needed or reducing the Tresiba and possibly needing more correctios through the day.... which your nurse is already saying she is unhappy about...
So.... I would leave it a bit longer and see how it goes. If you were going hypo then I would say don't wait. I know you had a hypo the other night before your evening meal but I think that was a one off from what I can remember.... again, correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Grannylorraine

HenryBennett said:


> I’m very fond of the dried Indian snacks, but am able to resist them when shopping twice a week in Sainsbury’s. I can’t, however, resist salted peanuts (KP’s only) and mini Magnums.


Tesco sea salt crackers are my snack I cant resist,  hubby has them with brie on, so he now has to put them on top of the cupboard out of my reach so I can't eat them.


----------



## khskel

Morning all of and it was a 4.9 for me with a nice flat line overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

Grannylorraine said:


> Tesco sea salt crackers are my snack I cant resist,  hubby has them with brie on, so he now has to put them on top of the cupboard out of my reach so I can't eat them.


My only solution is to not have any snacks in the house. That’s why I shop fresh twice a week. However, my wife likes to go to the M&S food hall on a Friday afternoon or Saturday morning - absolutely deadly.

On the plus side, since being in hospital 17 months ago I’ve not eaten a single crisp or had a single fizzy, sugary soft drink (I am still partial to sparkling wine).


----------



## Grannylorraine

HenryBennett said:


> My only solution is to not have any snacks in the house. That’s why I shop fresh twice a week. However, my wife likes to go to the M&S food hall on a Friday afternoon or Saturday morning - absolutely deadly.
> 
> On the plus side, since being in hospital 17 months ago I’ve not eaten a single crisp or had a single fizzy, sugary soft drink (I am still partial to sparkling wine).


I love a bit of sparkly wine myself.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, just slipping in under the barre. 8.1 same as yesterday. I only went and forgot to turn off the central heating and it was on full blast for Mum. All night in that heat with Mum and the cat. No wonder I feel groggy today.


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> I didn't know that either, I want one now, have to pop to the garden centre thanks to you  .


Don’t forget the wires or trellis - they have tiny suckers like ivy but need a bit of support too. I want one now!


----------



## Bill00

My 7 day average is 13.8

Until 2 months ago I took  metformin , gliclazide and canagliflozin for nearly 10 years but ended up in hospital with hyperglycemia. I now take 20 units of Humulin twice a day ( along with metformin and gliclazide) but still only drop below 10 mmol/L once a day..... on a good day. 

Eventually I managed to speak to get through to my GPs "care navigator" and I hope to speak to the nurse who specialises in diabetics early in August but until then is practical to increase my slow acting Insulin to 22 or 24 to get my average sugars down below 10 ?


----------



## HenryBennett

Grannylorraine said:


> I love a bit of sparkly wine myself.


Best of all is that it doesn’t appear to increase my BG. A result, in footie parlance.


----------



## ColinUK

Hola!

Reading the new paper from Prof. Taylor has given me a kick up the posterior. 
As has signing up for the 1m Steps. 

Bloods are fine and I’m back at the gym, and using my exercise bike when I’m watching telly.

There’s 20,000 odd steps already from today to get added to this total… and I’m back on the VLCD thing.


----------



## DuncanLord

Bill00 said:


> My 7 day average is 13.8
> 
> Until 2 months ago I took  metformin , gliclazide and canagliflozin for nearly 10 years but ended up in hospital with hyperglycemia. I now take 20 units of Humulin twice a day ( along with metformin and gliclazide) but still only drop below 10 mmol/L once a day..... on a good day.
> 
> Eventually I managed to speak to get through to my GPs "care navigator" and I hope to speak to the nurse who specialises in diabetics early in August but until then is practical to increase my slow acting Insulin to 22 or 24 to get my average sugars down below 10 ?


I can not comment on reducing / increasing insulin 
But I would keep ringing the Diabetes team and your Doctor to get a response earlier than August.  I know they are busy but you need answers.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Hola!
> 
> Reading the new paper from Prof. Taylor has given me a kick up the posterior.
> As has signing up for the 1m Steps.
> 
> Bloods are fine and I’m back at the gym, and using my exercise bike when I’m watching telly.
> 
> There’s 20,000 odd steps already from today to get added to this total… and I’m back on the VLCD thing.


Well done, good to see.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

ColinUK said:


> Hola!
> 
> Reading the new paper from Prof. Taylor has given me a kick up the posterior.
> As has signing up for the 1m Steps.
> 
> Bloods are fine and I’m back at the gym, and using my exercise bike when I’m watching telly.
> 
> There’s 20,000 odd steps already from today to get added to this total… and I’m back on the VLCD thing.


Brilliant news ….


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Freddie1966 said:


> Brilliant news ….


I did million step challenge last year ,hope it helps you heal


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Lanny

05:41 BS 5.4 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 this morning

Feeling very 'down' this morning. My wife was not good yesterday. She had floods of tears in the evening after a very miserable day being upset with the 'nasty intruders'. Naturally it broke my heart to see her like this. But there is nothing anyone can do as she does not believe she is ill and she refuses any help from anywhere. Its a horrible illness that has wrecked our family and robbed us of happiness for many many years.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.2 for me this morning which is probably due to the two glasses of white wine last night, so no comments required one way or the other.

I’ve been restoring the tarmac on our driveway, patch by patch over the last few weeks. I reckon two more sessions and it’ll be finished. It’s good exercise.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Its a horrible illness that has wrecked our family and robbed us of happiness for many many years.


It’s clearly very hard for you and you’re entitled to feel the way you do. As is often the case I can’t “like” your post even though by now you know that everyone in this group is supporting you via the ether. 
So, great reading of 4.8, and may it be a better day for you both.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today. Woke at 4.40 absolutely starving but I didn’t raid the fridge you’ll be pleased to know. I’m up now to though!

Had a last minute call to arms last night, got the three farmer’s children coming, the sheep shearer rang to say he could do their sheep, and of course you’re got to take it when you can ( busy folks these sheep shearers apparently) so babysitting duties today for us as it’ll be all hands on deck down on’t farm. We don’t mind we’ve no other plans, good job I did the “ big” shop yesterday as they’re like a swarm of locusts!

Have a good day if you can, I’ll mostly be feeding and running after feral grandchildren. 

@Gwynn I liked your post because of your BG, I hope you have a better day today. My heart breaks for you both.

@HenryBennett take the HS, wine or no wine, congratulations.


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.4 here...that’ll be yesterday’s gardening.

I can’t like your post either @Gwynn - your wife’s very lucky to have such a caring OH. I hope today is much better for you both.

Rain until Monday evening, apparently. Bloden’s just been tap dancing around the kitchen with muddy paws - should’ve gone for dun-colored flooring throughout, then I wouldn’t see the dirt. Roll on a teensy bit of sunshine.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 6.4

Had a hole in my kitchen wall filled a few days back so it’s painting time  I’m partially sighted and can’t tell colours so today could be a challenge & a mess! I do have a responsible adult helping me - phew! I might be warm calico coloured tomorrow!

I hope today is a better day for you @Gwynn

Have a safe & stable bg day out there


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:53am - another morning waking up in the 4s for me which I personally think is a bit low 4.2 - 16u tresiba taken - I've reduced my Tresiba from 18u to 16u
23:47pm - 4.1 - bedtime - below 8mmol so I was too tired to be bothered for a bedtime snack but then went downstairs a bit later for a drink so got a bedtime snack of 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs - didn't have any humalog.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me and will be married again at 11am because I'm picking up my new wedding ring. it's a shame as I have a que of lady's outside my house all wanting a date with me until my wife explained they were clients waiting for their appointments at her new footcare business.................. .


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A not great but still better than yesterday 9.2 today
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, on a fingerprick. 
Day two of the Great Libre Disaster holiday. My sensor fell off two days early, it just dropped off. Put a replacement on, and it is stuck on 2.9 most of the time. It did exert itself to 4.5 after a plate of risotto, then told me I was 2.9 for most of the night, (except when it couldn’t be bothered to give me a reading at all 'come back in 10 minutes, can’t you see I’m having a snooze') so if that’s its idea of a carb spike, it’s going back to Abbott.
 I brought a spare with me, which is going on today, and I brought enough test strips away with me, (always belt and braces, me), but I was relying on the Libre as we will be doing a lot of walking, so the spare had better shape up!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After an exhausting week i'd planned a lie in this morning, to be rudely awakened at 7.45am by the low libre alarm showing 4.4. A JB sorted it but couldnt go back to sleep.
A day of cleaning, ironing and dodging the showers with the washing lies ahead. I'm looking forward to the days when i can have a weekend that doesn't involve catching up on jobs i don't have time for in the week.
@HenryBennett congrats on the HS.
@Gwynn i, too, haven't liked your post because its so sad. Know we are here for you to let off any steam. I hope today is better for you both.
@eggyg, enjoy the day with the grandchildren.
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin hope your spare is a good one, nothing more frustrating than a wonky sensor! I called Monday and replacement was delivered Thursday (without a dispatch email) so quicker than the last 2 that were replaced xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> i'd planned a lie in this morning, to be rudely awakened at 7.45am


See that would be a lie in for me lol xx


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here, on a fingerprick.
> Day two of the Great Libre Disaster holiday. My sensor fell off two days early, it just dropped off. Put a replacement on, and it is stuck on 2.9 most of the time. It did exert itself to 4.5 after a plate of risotto, then told me I was 2.9 for most of the night, (except when it couldn’t be bothered to give me a reading at all 'come back in 10 minutes, can’t you see I’m having a snooze') so if that’s its idea of a carb spike, it’s going back to Abbott.
> I brought a spare with me, which is going on today, and I brought enough test strips away with me, (always belt and braces, me), but I was relying on the Libre as we will be doing a lot of walking, so the spare had better shape up!


Third time lucky @Robin? Enjoy your holiday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me earlier this morning. 
Had some tech problems and couldn't get on here to post then. Anybody else experiencing difficulties?

Dez


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.2 woohoo house special

Lovely sunny morning here


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @HenryBennett and @Hazel on the 5.2's. 
It's good to see you back on here again and getting back on track @ColinUK 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> See that would be a lie in for me lol xx


Lol. Whats your awakening time then?! Weekdays i'm 5.45am.


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel


----------



## freesia

Hazel said:


> Morning all - 5.2 woohoo house special
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here


Congrats on the HS @Hazel


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> it's a shame as I have a que of lady's outside my house all wanting a date with me


Are you sure they weren’t on their way to a white stick convention?


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 8.6 here. 12lb down according to my scales from my starting weight last month. It’s working. Just looking forward to those levels coming down too. 

Looking forward to the Wimbledon finals this weekend. I was planning to take Eris to the park today for fresh air before the match but it’s pouring with rain so I doubt she wants to sit in wet swings.


----------



## Maca44

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. 8.6 here. 12lb down according to my scales from my starting weight last month. It’s working. Just looking forward to those levels coming down too.
> 
> Looking forward to the Wimbledon finals this weekend. I was planning to take Eris to the park today for fresh air before the match but it’s pouring with rain so I doubt she wants to sit in wet swings.


@merrymunky this week is a sign of things to come your doing great


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Lol. Whats your awakening time then?! Weekdays i'm 5.45am.


5:20am 7 days a week xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.3 for me this morning. That was following a night of exercise at the swimming pool.  1500 m in 61 minutes followed by an extra  time up to 45 mins after end of  exercise  in car park waiting for levels to rise from 4.7 to above 5.0 so I could drive home.  
I thought I’d taken on enough carbs before swimming but obviously not. 
Do exercise and become healthier they say!   Weight also up by a pound this morning. That goes against the adverts.  Lol. 
@Robin    If you are on holiday, why do you expect Libre to work  all the time.   Hope you get it sorted and have a good holiday.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, having had a lovely BG day yesterday almost exclusively in the 4s, 5s and 6s I had 10g carbs with a coffee last night to bring me up from 4.9 to drive back from visiting my friend.... we hadn't seen each other for 497 days!!.... and levels went up to 8 and promptly stuck there despite 2 units of insulin when I got home (I did have some blue cheese at bedtime as well as I hadn't had any evening meal) but levels were rising hence the extra unit, so whilst I prevented it hitting double figures it stayed high and I have a lovely flat line in the 8s all night and awoke on 8.8. It was bliss having such lovely stable readings yesterday. Getting your basal dose just right makes all the difference in the world! Not sure if it is purely phycological but I am sure I feel physically better too. Wish I had more days like that but my basal needs are constantly changing so it won't last for long! 

Anyway, I have a personal best on my Libre this morning for the past 7 days..... 95% TIR with 2% above and 3% below.... I know I need to work on the "below" figure but Libre exaggerates a bit at low levels so it is probably realistically nearer 1.5% Anyway, that result makes me happy this morning even if my waking reading doesn't! 

@Gwynn I liked your post because I wanted to show support and of course your readings was good (as always) but so very sad that you had a difficult day yesterday. Fingers crossed she will be better today.

@HenryBennett I like your style using alcohol to get an "House Special". Nice work!
@Hazel I really don't know how you do it but great to see you so on form with the "Hazel Specials" Well done!

@eggyg Hope they managed to get the sheep in and dried off before the shearers arrive. Not the best drying weather today! Hope you have a lovely day with the "locusts"!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.1 when I woke this morning, up to 5.8 now despite not eating anything. Lost 3lb this week despite all the wine. Exactly 1 stone to lose until in the normal weight range, I do not actually want to be skinny, but well toned.

@merrymunky - well done on your weight loss, it is lovely to seek those scales going down.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Robin

Well, it seems as if my sensor heard me threatening it, and it suddenly decided to work! It gradually started climbing after I’d tested this morning and had a 2.9 versus a 6.9 on a strip, and it’s now sitting more or less square with the strips. This is why I usually put a sensor on 24hrs in advance, despite it not being the official recommencation. Because my old sensor dropped off, I started the new one straight way, and it sulked for 18 hours. 
I have a theory about why the old one dropped off, too. I caught the sun on the backs of my arms a couple of weeks ago, not badly, but I've been peeling slightly for the last couple of days, so I assume the sensor peeled off with the top layer of skin. I wonder if this is why some people have no success with adhesion, if they’ve got skin that renews itself too efficiently.


----------



## rebrascora

@DuncanLord You don't need to wait 45 mins when you are below 5, only below 4. If you are below 5 but above 4 you just need to take some carbs on board and then you can drive straight away. I was confused about this when I was first diagnosed, but it is just a means of ensuring that your levels don't drop too low. Many non diabetic people will be driving around with levels below 5 and it does not affect their ability to drive, so it will not affect yours. Eating those carbs just ensures that your levels will go up above 5 and so your levels won't drop lower during the journey.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulation on HS @HenryBennett and @Hazel .

@Gwynn sorry to hear that yesterday was so bad.


----------



## crystalangels

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


mine is HI doctors useless trying to fob me off to another hospital that i can't get to.


----------



## Maca44

crystalangels said:


> mine is HI doctors useless trying to fob me off to another hospital that i can't get to.


We need numbers


----------



## silentsquirrel

crystalangels said:


> mine is HI doctors useless trying to fob me off to another hospital that i can't get to.


If your meter says HI, on most meters that means the reading is over 33.  With a reading that high I would be ringing 111 as a matter of urgency.


----------



## mage 1

merrymunky said:


> Good morning all. 8.6 here. 12lb down according to my scales from my starting weight last month. It’s working. Just looking forward to those levels coming down too.
> 
> Looking forward to the Wimbledon finals this weekend. I was planning to take Eris to the park today for fresh air before the match but it’s pouring with rain so I doubt she wants to sit in wet swings.


Well done Going the right way


----------



## Kaylz

I agree with @silentsquirrel @crystalangels if your meter is just reading as HI I'd seek medical attention via 111 as that is in no way good and rather quite dangerous, please seek help xx


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> We need numbers


If HI a meter won't give numbers but it generally only reads as HI if levels are above usually 33.3 xx


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> , I have a personal best on my Libre this morning for the past 7 days..... 95% TIR with 2% above and 3% below


Fab stats @rebrascora! Well done!!




rebrascora said:


> @DuncanLord You don't need to wait 45 mins when you are below 5, only below 4. If you are below 5 but above 4 you just need to take some carbs on board and then you can drive straight away


I must admit, i'm with @DuncanLord with not driving under 5. For me, i know my levels can drop quickly so even with some carbs on board i wouldn't risk it but everyone is different.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> @DuncanLord You don't need to wait 45 mins when you are below 5, only below 4. If you are below 5 but above 4 you just need to take some carbs on board and then you can drive straight away. I was confused about this when I was first diagnosed, but it is just a means of ensuring that your levels don't drop too low. Many non diabetic people will be driving around with levels below 5 and it does not affect their ability to drive, so it will not affect yours. Eating those carbs just ensures that your levels will go up above 5 and so your levels won't drop lower during the journey.


Thanks Barbara 
Having re-read DVLA paperwork you are correct but I must admit they don’t make it clear.  One set of paragraphs about testing and 45 mins for brain to clear then a little incidental one about under 5 and over 4.  
That makes life easier.


----------



## DuncanLord

freesia said:


> Fab stats @rebrascora! Well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, i'm with @DuncanLord with not driving under 5. For me, i know my levels can drop quickly so even with some carbs on board i wouldn't risk it but everyone is different.


You must be above 5 when you start driving and every two hours during the drive. 
If below 4 or feeling Hypo You must stop and eat and retest after 45 mins
As per usual DVLA rules are arbitrary and unclear.


----------



## Ditto

No reading because I overslept till half nine, cracking sleep after exhausting day yesterday. Dad's birthday so had to go to the 'quiet centre' as Mum calls it, the local cemetery and tidy family plots and put flowers on, I take my kneeler now and garden tools, s'easier. I used to leave it all to my sisters and just watch but they've overtaken me in the 'crook' state so I have to apply myself instead of being lazy and a creaking gate.  It's our own stupid faults, all Type 2s and chomping sweeties in the car and my driving sister never ever tests before driving. Didn't know you had to till I came on here. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

DuncanLord said:


> You must be above 5 when you start driving and every two hours during the drive.
> If below 4 or feeling Hypo You must stop and eat and retest after 45 mins
> As per usual DVLA rules are arbitrary and unclear.


They definitely are! I always make sure mine are high 5s-low 6s minimum before driving, though i only drive short journeys anyway to and from work/supermarket etc


----------



## DuncanLord

Dxxoo said:


> No reading because I overslept till half nine, cracking sleep after exhausting day yesterday. Dad's birthday so had to go to the 'quiet centre' as Mum calls it, the local cemetery and tidy family plots and put flowers on, I take my kneeler now and garden tools, s'easier. I used to leave it all to my sisters and just watch but they've overtaken me in the 'crook' state so I have to apply myself instead of being lazy and a creaking gate.  It's our own stupid faults, all Type 2s and chomping sweeties in the car and my driving sister never ever tests before driving. Didn't know you had to till I came on here.
> 
> Have a good day all.


@Dxxoo 
It all depends on the Meds you are on, whether you have to test with driving.    Insulin Yes. And certain medication, which can cause Hypos. (I won’t name them, because not sure and if I get them wrong, I could be in big trouble)!!
It would be best to check rules with your Doctor or consultant.


----------



## Bexlee

A long over due 5.2 this morning. Pleased it’s the weekend I was so looking forward to a lie in then the ruddy builders on site next door started reversing a JCB. I assumed it was about 8.00am. Then looked at clock and discovered it was 6.54. Not pleased !!

Having real eye issues again. Had injections Jan to March them for to the improved, stable and leave it and see stage but it’s driving me nuts. Check up in August. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Michael12421

@Bexlee


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well, having had a lovely BG day yesterday almost exclusively in the 4s, 5s and 6s I had 10g carbs with a coffee last night to bring me up from 4.9 to drive back from visiting my friend.... we hadn't seen each other for 497 days!!.... and levels went up to 8 and promptly stuck there despite 2 units of insulin when I got home (I did have some blue cheese at bedtime as well as I hadn't had any evening meal) but levels were rising hence the extra unit, so whilst I prevented it hitting double figures it stayed high and I have a lovely flat line in the 8s all night and awoke on 8.8. It was bliss having such lovely stable readings yesterday. Getting your basal dose just right makes all the difference in the world! Not sure if it is purely phycological but I am sure I feel physically better too. Wish I had more days like that but my basal needs are constantly changing so it won't last for long!
> 
> Anyway, I have a personal best on my Libre this morning for the past 7 days..... 95% TIR with 2% above and 3% below.... I know I need to work on the "below" figure but Libre exaggerates a bit at low levels so it is probably realistically nearer 1.5% Anyway, that result makes me happy this morning even if my waking reading doesn't!
> 
> @Gwynn I liked your post because I wanted to show support and of course your readings was good (as always) but so very sad that you had a difficult day yesterday. Fingers crossed she will be better today.
> 
> @HenryBennett I like your style using alcohol to get an "House Special". Nice work!
> @Hazel I really don't know how you do it but great to see you so on form with the "Hazel Specials" Well done!
> 
> @eggyg Hope they managed to get the sheep in and dried off before the shearers arrive. Not the best drying weather today! Hope you have a lovely day with the "locusts"!


They got half the sheep done today, hopefully the rest tomorrow. But it’s pouring down at the moment. 
Thought you and @Robin might like to see the latest addition to the farmers’ menagerie. 
Introducing Apache the gypsy cob. He’s only on loan at the moment to see how 8year old Poppy does with him. He’s only four so a bit green, as my daughter describes him. But she’s a fully qualified BHS riding instructor and experienced horse owner so he’s in good hands. They hadn’t told Poppy so when he arrived last night she was overwhelmed. That’s all I’ve had all day. It also means there’s no arguing over their other pony Chesney. One each now for the girls. Grandson not interested.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## HenryBennett

Despite a small portion of fish & chips for tea, which was absolutely delicious, I’ve woken to a 5.3. 
Good luck to the England boys. The Italians are skilful and streetwise but I don’t think they’re as fit over 90 or 120 minutes as the England lads.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> One each now for the girls. Grandson not interested.


So it’s a motorbike for him


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Yesterday did turn out to be a better day thank goodness. Thank you for all your good wishes. Your support is very helpful to me.

5.5 this morning at 5:30am

Out on the beach in a few minutes time.

Football match? What football match?


----------



## Hazel

Good morning team - 5,5 today

Have a good day


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hazel said:


> Good morning team - 5,5 today
> 
> Have a good day



Nicely done @Hazel!

6.7 for me


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.7 here.

Some more sunshine plz - I spent yesterday afternoon forking a scruffy patch in the garden in search of that pesky bindweed’s roots, ha-ha, so much fun! 

How did the decorating go @Flower? All done?


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I MAY, being the operative word, even watch the football match today & see if it IS indeed “coming home”? 

BUT, I will definitely be watching The Open golf later this week from, Thursday to Sunday, at Royal St. George at Sandwich where 10 years ago our local Portrush golfer Darren Clarke won it at the age of 42!  I’ll be turning into a golf telly zombie again as I’ve just taken up the Now TV’s £19.99 monthly pass for Sky Sports that’s reduced from the usual £33.99! Been watching The Open related programmes last night already!


----------



## Ibby

Hubby’s blood this morning 12.1


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.6 for me this morning.  Out for 10k run this morning, then yoga and some cake decorating this afternoon.

Come in England.

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, not too shabby after fish and chips last night, they are always complete guesswork.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Yet another awful 10.3 but hardly surprising seen as I spent most of the night lying awake crying
xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All,
Do you all not have a later start on Sundays. ( It is supposed to be the day of rest!    Lol)
A 6.1 for me this morning.
@Grannylorraine
How do you compensate for a 10k run?  I’m still trying to sort out BG with a 4 or 5 km brisk walk.    ( Or a long swim)
My body and mind object to Running any further than a few hundred yards   I suppose it might get used to the idea as fitness returns after years of neglect

Stay well everyone

@Gwynn
It’s where 22 overpaid adults run round on a piece of grass, kicking hell out of a spherical plastic thing.
Or was that remark concerning the wrong home nation playing?


----------



## Maca44

4 for me 
Got my Lawn perfect now along with the rest of the garden can't believe you can buy cut lawn scented spray for that plastic lawn, really, I'm old school even cutting the lawn is therapy for me and the smell, well you can't buy that in a can.


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Yet another awful 10.3 but hardly surprising seen as I spent most of the night lying awake crying
> xx


That sounds awfull @Kaylz sorry to hear that


----------



## DuncanLord

Maca44 said:


> 4 for me
> Got my Lawn perfect now along with the rest of the garden can't believe you can buy cut lawn scented spray for that plastic lawn, really, I'm old school even cutting the lawn is therapy for me and the smell, well you can't buy that in a can.


That is just as bad as in the 60’s, Water came from a tap and if anyone had suggested that you bottled it, to sell at prices compared to petroleum, they would have been taken away by the men in white suits.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
07:09am - 6.2 for me this morning - bgl in target range but unusual because I'm often in the 4s on waking - 16u of tresiba taken
00:06 - 7.6 - bedtime - bgl in target range - 15 minute hypo check - had 26g of carbs which was 2 bags of mini cheddars - was going to have 1 bag but couldn't resist having just 1 more - no bolus.
23:44pm - 3.9 - bedtime - had 3 jelly babies plus decided to have 1 more for good luck - no idea why hypo


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 this morning but that was after a 3.5 unit correction 2hours earlier for a 10.1 which had risen up from 6 during the night... that will teach me not to get out for exercise!. I have held steady on 5.8 for the last 45mins so I am guessing I am having a strong DP today to soak up that much insulin without anything to eat.

@Ibby That is a bit better number isn't it? If I remember rightly he was mid teens to 20s wasn't he?

@Kaylz So sorry you are upset. If you want to share the reason why, we are here to listen and support you as much as we can virtually. Sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz So sorry you are upset. If you want to share the reason why, we are here to listen and support you as much as we can virtually. Sending (((hugs)))


just my anxiety taking over with Bruce being out xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. After a spiky day on the libre graph yesterday and an overnight correction, i woke to a 5.5. Twenty minutes later, scanned for breakfast and the sensor has given up! Its been saying "scan again in 10 minutes" for the last half hour now. Think a call to Abbott is in order as its only 5 days old, still over a week left on it.

I'm not usually a football fan but Come On England!!!!

Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Its been saying "scan again in 10 minutes" for the last half hour now. Think a call to Abbott is in order as its only 5 days old, still over a week left on it.


Hhmmmm. Its suddenly started working again, with a break in the data. Will see how it goes today.


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> just my anxiety taking over with Bruce being out xx


Oh dear, yes, sorry, I had forgotten about him going out somewhere new. In some respects it is a shame he told you, when the anxiety about it affects you so badly. Do you think it is better for you to know or not know?


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> Do you all not have a later start on Sundays. ( It is supposed to be the day of rest! Lol)


Nope. 40+ years as a wage slave - if I sleep in on Saturday and Sunday it’s more difficult to wake up on Monday morning.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Hhmmmm. Its suddenly started working again, with a break in the data. Will see how it goes today.


Must have heard you threatening to rat on it to Abbott and bucked it's ideas up. Maybe they have a torture room for naughty sensors that slack on the job and get sent back!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all. A lie in for me, 6.5. I was tired out. Only had the kids for 4 hours yesterday! 

Currently awaiting the chef to finishing cooking me my full English. Off to see the Flying Scotsman later, the advantage of living a walk away from the Carlisle to Settle line. Just hope the rain holds off. It’s not looking good. I may be holding a brolly over Mr Eggy’s camera equipment. Oh the joy of being a photography widow. Could be worse I suppose, he could be a golfer! 

@Bexlee congrats for HS yesterday.
@Gwynn glad your day turned out ok.
@Robin I’m with you on the fish and chips, I usually split my dose but quite often forget to take the second one!

Habe a great day and Come on England!


----------



## DuncanLord




----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Could be worse I suppose, he could be a golfer!


Or a:
Biker
Philanderer
Drinker
Gambler
Mountaineer
Explorer
Accountant (no, ignore that one)
Etc
Etc

Haha


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> View attachment 17849


Excellent


----------



## DuncanLord

freesia said:


> Hhmmmm. Its suddenly started working again, with a break in the data. Will see how it goes today.


That’s the idea,  Threaten it with a call to Abbott’s.


----------



## Maca44

eggyg said:


> Off to see the Flying Scotsman later.


You only go to look up his Kilt when he takes off at least we southerners have the decency to wear trousers and pants.


----------



## Ditto

DuncanLord said:


> @Dxxoo
> It all depends on the Meds you are on, whether you have to test with driving.    Insulin Yes. And certain medication, which can cause Hypos. (I won’t name them, because not sure and if I get them wrong, I could be in big trouble)!!
> It would be best to check rules with your Doctor or consultant.


Morning all. I seem to be constantly in the 8s now. Not best pleased. 

Re driving I don't drive. Not with my kind of autism. I nearly killed me and my British School of Motoring driving instructor. 

My sister does all our driving and is long term type 2 on insulin and oblivious. 

I have tried telling her but no. On the motorway I keep up a constant stream of conversation to Our Lady.


----------



## Ditto

Dxxoo said:


> Morning all. I seem to be constantly in the 8s now. Not best pleased.
> 
> Re driving I don't drive. Not with my kind of autism. I nearly killed me and my British School of Motoring driving instructor.
> 
> My sister does all our driving and is long term type 2 on insulin and oblivious.
> 
> I have tried telling her but no. On the motorway I keep up a constant stream of conversation to Our Lady.


Where are my mobile smileys.


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> Afternoon all. A lie in for me, 6.5. I was tired out. Only had the kids for 4 hours yesterday!
> 
> Currently awaiting the chef to finishing cooking me my full English. Off to see the Flying Scotsman later, the advantage of living a walk away from the Carlisle to Settle line. Just hope the rain holds off. It’s not looking good. I may be holding a brolly over Mr Eggy’s camera equipment. Oh the joy I’d being a photography widow. Could be worse I suppose, he could be a golfer!
> 
> @Bexlee congrats for HS yesterday.
> @Gwynn glad your day turned out ok.
> @Robin I’m with you on the fish and chips, I usually split my dose but quite often forget to take the second one!
> 
> Habe a great day and Come on England!


I have one jealous husband now at the mention of the flying Scotsman never mind photography! He volunteers on a local (full size) steam railway. It’s a lovely one that goes along the coast. I lose him at least once a week! Enjoy maybe a photo to see later?


----------



## DuncanLord

Dxxoo said:


> Morning all. I seem to be constantly in the 8s now. Not best pleased.
> 
> Re driving I don't drive. Not with my kind of autism. I nearly killed me and my British School of Motoring driving instructor.
> 
> My sister does all our driving and is long term type 2 on insulin and oblivious.
> 
> I have tried telling her but no. On the motorway I keep up a constant stream of conversation to Our Lady.


@Dxxoo
It sounds as though you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. 
To keep a driving license as Type 2 on Insulin DVLA have to be informed and lay down strict instructions on a Medical License.
If an accident occurs, and the person is not driving to the DVLA standards then Insurance may be invalid.
Police can also prosecute, the drivers, if the rules are not followed.
It may be OK for your sister to commit suicide but is it fair if she takes passengers or outside people with her. 
I wish you luck!


----------



## Bexlee

6.3 this morning.

car to clean and a lesson on wiring plugs to prepare for year 9. One more week of teaching then a few days of been normal and even some trips. I can’t believe it’s the end of the (school) year again. It seems to have gone quick. Just hope September is normal and not interrupted for all of us.
Have a good day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all a me d it was a 5.3 for me.

@eggyg  we're hoping to see the Flying Scotsman later on as we aren't far from the Keighley to Skipton part of the line. 

Off for a Covid test at lunch time prior to a visit to hospital on Wednesday. A bit annoying that it's drive through only as I could walk there in 10 mins.

I wonder what's on the telly tonight?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

khskel said:


> I wonder what's on the telly tonight?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I think it will be mostly about thousands of people packed into a stadium, (spreading Covid), watching 22 overpaid men kicking a spherical plastic thing about on a piece of grass!


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> Or a:
> Biker
> Philanderer
> Drinker
> Gambler
> Mountaineer
> Explorer
> Accountant (no, ignore that one)
> Etc
> Etc
> 
> Haha


Very true. I have my own camera now, just a compact, if you can’t beat them join them! At least I get some good walks even if I have to carry the packed lunch and flask as his bag is full of lenses, tripods etc etc!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all a me d it was a 5.3 for me.
> 
> @eggyg  we're hoping to see the Flying Scotsman later on as we aren't far from the Keighley to Skipton part of the line.
> 
> Off for a Covid test at lunch time prior to a visit to hospital on Wednesday. A bit annoying that it's drive through only as I could walk there in 10 mins.
> 
> I wonder what's on the telly tonight?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I’m quite excited truth be told, there’s been loads of steam trains these last few weeks. But The Flying Scotsman is rather special don’t you think?


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> I have one jealous husband now at the mention of the flying Scotsman never mind photography! He volunteers on a local (full size) steam railway. It’s a lovely one that goes along the coast. I lose him at least once a week! Enjoy maybe a photo to see later?


I’ll try my best. We know a good place that no one else goes to, so hoping for a good shot. I’ll post tomorrow, if mine’s useless I’ll pinch one of Mr Eggy’s.


----------



## merrymunky

eggyg said:


> I’m quite excited truth be told, there’s been loads of steam trains these last few weeks. But The Flying Scotsman is rather special don’t you think?


The Flying Scotsman flew past Poole a couple of years ago. Mum and I made sure we were at the level crossing in the town centre in time to see it pass. No one waved to us either from the train. How disappointing.  Hahaha.

8.6 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> You only go to look up his Kilt when he takes off at least we southerners have the decency to wear trousers and pants.


That’s not what I’ve heard!


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> The Flying Scotsman flew past Poole a couple of years ago. Mum and I made sure we were at the level crossing in the town centre in time to see it pass. No one waved to us either from the train. How disappointing.  Hahaha.
> 
> 8.6 this morning


They had better wave at me or I will be very disappointed!


----------



## Maca44

Dxxoo said:


> Where are my mobile smileys.


At Wembley


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  Temperature has just reached 44 degrees {111.2 in old money) and it is a tad uncomfortable.  Might just reach for an ice cold beer (might ????).


----------



## Telemóveis

Hi everyone  just found this thread

Woke up at 4.6 after being a 16.0 last night (was asking for it tbh as we had takeaway pizza). Did have a few days in a row waking up in the 3s (3.8, 3.9, 3.3) but after a phone call with diabetes nurse, they recommended I reduce my night time insulin to 9 units and have so far woken up in the 4s


----------



## khskel

eggyg said:


> I’m quite excited truth be told, there’s been loads of steam trains these last few weeks. But The Flying Scotsman is rather special don’t you think?


Just got back and it was a beautiful sight seeing it in steam.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Oh dear, yes, sorry, I had forgotten about him going out somewhere new. In some respects it is a shame he told you, when the anxiety about it affects you so badly. Do you think it is better for you to know or not know?


He kind of had to tell me as it meant he wanted to come up earlier than usual and wouldn't be here for his tea so I had to know and I'd rather he told me than I find out via Facebook like I would've xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Telemóveis said:


> Hi everyone  just found this thread


You are most welcome!
We tend to be quite a friendly bunch.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Just got back and it was a beautiful sight seeing it in steam.


We’ve just got back. We were the only ones in this particular bridge. Probably because it’s quite a hike to get to! It certainly lived up to it’s name. It flew under the bridge. Got the grand total of five photos. But as you say,  fantastic in steam rather than when it’s just stood in the station. It was worth the sweaty five mile walk and a trek through the undergrowth.


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> We’ve just got back. We were the only ones in this particular bridge. Probably because it’s quite a hike to get to! It certainly lived up to it’s name. It flew under the bridge. Got the grand total of five photos. But as you say,  fantastic in steam rather than when it’s just stood in the station. It was worth the sweaty five mile walk and a trek through the undergrowth.


Excellent shots especially when you load them up and click next next next arrow and it comes towards you. I like the smell of steam trains. 5 miles in each direction?!


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> Excellent shots especially when you load them up and click next next next arrow and it comes towards you. I like the smell of steam trains. 5 miles in each direction?!


No altogether. It’s been a hot and sticky day, rain was forecast but didn’t materialise. It would have been a welcome relief if it had though.


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg 
Wow Great photos! I would have expected more of a plume but really surprised/impressed at how many carriages he is pulling!! I wonder if the atmospherics reduce the plume. I imagine when the air temp is colder it will condense more quickly and look more impressive in the same way as when it is cold our breath condensed as we breath out. 
As others say, from your series of photos you really get an impression of movement. Must be a huge honour to drive such a wonderful machine. Does make you feel nostalgic!


----------



## Ditto

I luvs puffers!  Can anybody tell me do any trains ever run along a line completely without lights? I'm hoping I saw a ghost train that time, as it was coming through a haunted station. Fab pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloden

(((HUGS))) @Kaylz.


----------



## Lanny

Uh! I can’t stand anymore pre match stuff: coverage on BBC1 since 18:20; looked up the kick off time & it’s not until 20:00! So, come back then, see how much I can stand watching: haven’t watched a football match in it’s entirety since The World Cup final in Italy when Argentina played West Germany; Diego Maradona was seriously hampered the entire match with the German’s marking him but, the rest of the Argentine team showed that they’re NOT just a one man team & won without their star player, more or less! HOW long ago was THAT, I dread to think?  Football mostly bores me to death! So, come on boys & “Bring it home!”


----------



## Lanny

Oops!   Just checked a few things with Siri, who didn’t have a clue so, 1st sign my memory is wrong then, googled & I totally messed up the facts!

The point is I’m going to WATCH a football match, or at least see how much I can stand, when I haven’t watched one in a VERY long time! 

Apologies to all the die hard football fans for mis remembering & mashing up the facts! I’m sure it was The World held in Italy as The Three Tenors & Pavarotti sang & Opera, for a short while, became mainstream: pleased me a lot as I was always a classical girl vs pop!


----------



## Lanny

Aw! That was exciting, nail biting penalties & SO heartbreaking to lose!  Crikey! Those penalties were SO fast, right after each other & it’s TENSE!

Football is STILL not my cup of tea but, you all probably know what IS; golf!


----------



## Lanny

05:58 BS 7.1  AND I’m first to post this morning: haven’t done that in a while; been getting up a bit later these days!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

I posted THAT, above, first in case my slow typing on a longer post is pipped to the post, notice what I did there?, by a faster typer posting at the same time! 

I’m all geared up to watch golf all this week & watching golf stuff on Now TV.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.8 for me this morning after an overnight 2u correction. After yesterday's blip with the sensor its being a bit unpredictable, showing readings in the 11s when finger pricks confirm 8s, then other times being spot on. As it got later in the day it was more consistent.My libre graph looks like a mountain range now with massive highs and sudden drops and TIR has dropped. Got another week to go with it.
Starting the last full week at work now, 8 days left and counting. I'm exhausted! 
Have a good day all, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 6.8
(Sunday was 7.1)

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Not quite a good morning here. I just broke my laptop. Trying to repair it now. Taking ages. Doh!

Still, 5.1 BG here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 same as yesterday's. 

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s disappointing to lose on penalties, but they did us proud. 
A 5.3 from me at the later time of 06:45.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.3. I suspect a mix of disappointment and stress, and maybe the quite high carb tea I had last night! But hey, it’s only a game! They all did the country proud.

I had an itchy and red hand last night and assumed I’d nettled myself after battering my way through the jungle to see the steam train. No, it looks like those pesky insects have bitten me! It’s in the most awkward place. The palm of my right hand, right under my fingers. I think I may not be able to do the ironing today. Every cloud! Now where’s the antihistamines?

I posted my photos yesterday of the train but thought I’d show you this one of Mr Eggy’s. It is spectacular. I know I’m slightly biased but I think you’ll agree. Have a fab day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here.

Welsh class all day today, and for the next three weeks. I just hope I’ve downloaded everything I need to correctly!

Insects only bite in awkward places @eggyg!


----------



## Ibby

12.9 for hubby this morning


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.2 for me this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Damn full of cold haven't had one of those in for what seems like years. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Woop, it's going to Rome! lol

A whopping 13.0, upped Tresiba last night, I was worrying it had been frozen as a breakfast came out frozen one day and I'd just started a new cartridge when things went on the rise but needed a new Novo cartridge for tea last night and it had an impact so should be fine
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, ten minutes later, Libre alleged I was 9.1 ! It’s seen sense now and settled for 7.5, what I'd expect for a dawn rise. I think it’s the algorithm saying 'Oh, she's going up, she must be continuing to go up' followed ten minutes later by 'Oh, maybe she wasn’t, let’s pretend that never happened' (there’s no sign of anything above the 7s on the graph).


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:24am and 6.2 for me - same as yesterday - 16u of tresiba taken
00:12am - 11.1 - bedtime - didn't do a correction because of it being bedtime


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me weekend gone too quick


----------



## Maca44

Can't remember the last time I had a cold must be a few years.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning but that was after I woke up earlier on 7.7 injected my Levemir and 1.5 units of Fiasp for FOTF and then promptly dropped straight back off to sleep without putting my "feet on the floor"!

Had an odd day yesterday with my levels! Put my Levemir back up to 20 units as I had started going high the day before. Didn't bother with breakfast other than my coffee with cream and fibre drink or lunch, just had a small slice of cooked meat and a chunk of cheese during the day and plenty of fluids.... just wasn't hungry... and my levels stayed unbelievably stable in the 5s, 6s and occasionally7s. Never had a day when my levels were so steady, even without food. Anyway, I decided to make the most of the rest of the world sitting in front of their TVs watching footie and go for a walk in the evening. I always need a few carbs when I walk and conscious that I had upped my Levemir that morning and not had anything much to eat all day, I took an under ripe banana with me as a special treat (can't remember the last time I had a banana). I did 7 miles at a rate of 4miles an hour which is pretty much as fast as my little legs can swing at a walk and incorporated my steep mile long hill twice in a figure of 8 route. BG was 7.1 when I set out and normally it increases going up the hill and then starts to drop rapidly after that. I carried that banana 7 miles in my hot little hand with Libre in the other scanning every half mile or so and my BG stuck at 6.3+/- 0.2 the whole time!! My poor banana was looking brown and bruised by the time I got back so I ate half of it hoping my levels would drop whilst I mucked out the horses but went up to 8.8. Had 4 units for my late evening meal (10.30pm )  which was about 35g carbs. Dropped to 4.4 at bedtime so had 1 Lift tablet (3.7g carbs) and reduced Levemir by 1 unit and woke up on 7.1.
I feel robbed!.... All that exercise and barely any change in my BG when normally I need 30-50 g carbs! Nice to have a stable BG day of course but just really odd and I was convinced that my levels would suddenly drop like a stone at some point, perhaps through the night, which made me a bit anxious. Just when you think you have it figured out, it baffles you!


----------



## adrian1der

Catching up after a weekend off line.

A 5.7 on Saturday, a 4.0 yesterday and a 5.8 today for me. A disappointing end to the Euros last night but those of us who have followed England for many years just knew it would end that way


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> Had an odd day yesterday with my levels!
> I feel robbed!.... All that exercise and barely any change in my BG when normally I need 30-50 g carbs! Nice to have a stable BG day of course but just really odd and I was convinced that my levels would suddenly drop like a stone at some point, perhaps through the night, which made me a bit anxious. Just when you think you have it figured out, it baffles you!


I’m trying to calculate how to balance carbs against BG levels and whether to pre compensate by snacking first or leave till afterwards. 
So far it looks like 10 carbs an hour for a brisk walk, but probably missed out many variables,  Calorific values , time of day, ( At what stage insulin foods are at ). 
As you say it Baffles or is it that damn Fairy.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry not had time to read everyone's posts as very busy at work.  but 6.2 for me today after 2 slices of pizza and garlic bread.


----------



## Ditto

Still in the 8s, but not surprised after last night's tension. 

Me and Mum have had a cold for years and years. Really. All the symptoms of a cold, permanent. I dunno!


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> I’m trying to calculate how to balance carbs against BG levels and whether to pre compensate by snacking first or leave till afterwards.
> So far it looks like 10 carbs an hour for a brisk walk, but probably missed out many variables,  Calorific values , time of day, ( At what stage insulin foods are at ).
> As you say it Baffles or is it that damn Fairy.


I think a lot has to do with basal needs/liver output and there is no equation for that and it can be quite variable. Usually I walk on a morning or mid day or late at night. Have have been seeing my BG levels drifting upwards on an afternoon early evening recently so I am sort of guessing that my exercise balanced that out but 40 or 50g carbs which I would normally need for that sort of walk would usually raise my levels by 12+ mmols (without exercise or insulin) as 10g carbs raises me about 3mmols and there is no way my BG increases by that much on an evening without exercise.... just maybe 4-5mmols in the absence of food.
I think it is more difficult for you to quantify anything with being on a mixed insulin as you can't skip meals and do what we call a basal test and see if the slow release portion of your mixed insulin is holding you steady. You really just need to keep everything as regular and even and routine as possible. This may become more difficult when you go back to work, particularly if you do long journeys where some days it may be difficult to fit in regular meals or get out for exercise and other days will be easier.


----------



## DuncanLord

Why oh why can’t the Health Service talk between itself?   Is it a National Health Service or a series of individual empires?  
Last Week down at the Hospital the consultant and the Diabetic Nurse changed my Glucose Meter for one that links into the Diabetes:m App, which talks to the hospital and consultant with all my trends patterns foods Etc Etc. 
I told my Gp on that day by visiting the surgery and requested new glucose test strips and Ketone test strips for that meter. 
Had a phone call the next day that I would have to wait until probably Friday for the diabetic team to tell Doctors that they had changed meter. 
No test strips at chemists this morning so down to about 3 or 4 days supply. 
Just been told at surgery that I must phone up to attempt to get an appointment with doctor so that they can issue prescription for new strips.  Doh!
Sorry for the rant but ………..


----------



## merrymunky

Bit late reporting my waking level today. It was 8.6. Not bad after half a smallish pizza last night.
I am seeing the numbers starting to come down throughout the day and have had some 7s snd one or 2 6s pre-meal so whatever I am doing is working.


----------



## mage 1

merrymunky said:


> Bit late reporting my waking level today. It was 8.6. Not bad after half a smallish pizza last night.
> I am seeing the numbers starting to come down throughout the day and have had some 7s snd one or 2 6s pre-meal so whatever I am doing is working.


Well done


----------



## Telemóveis

I obviously spoke too soon as I was back in hypo mode this morning (3.9) although been generally low all day (3.2 at lunch and 4.1 at dinner)


----------



## rebrascora

Telemóveis said:


> I obviously spoke too soon as I was back in hypo mode this morning (3.9) although been generally low all day (3.2 at lunch and 4.1 at dinner)


Which basal insulin do you use? It might be worth discussing another reduction in dose with your nurse. 
It often happens that once you start on insulin it gives your pancreas a bit of a break and then it feels rejuvenated and fired up the insulin production meaning that the dose of insulin which you were initially taking becomes too much. It is usually a temporary situation but it can last months or years. Alternatively it might be the warmer weather or perhaps you have been doing more activity sport. These things all have an impact on basal insulin needs and doses need to be tweaked every now and then to accommodate such things.


----------



## Telemóveis

rebrascora said:


> Which basal insulin do you use? It might be worth discussing another reduction in dose with your nurse.
> It often happens that once you start on insulin it gives your pancreas a bit of a break and then it feels rejuvenated and fired up the insulin production meaning that the dose of insulin which you were initially taking becomes too much. It is usually a temporary situation but it can last months or years. Alternatively it might be the warmer weather or perhaps you have been doing more activity sport. These things all have an impact on basal insulin needs and doses need to be tweaked every now and then to accommodate such things.


Levemir  Ahhhhhhh you raise a really good and interesting point so thank you. I do have an appointment tomorrow morning so can discuss having another reduction. Not particularly done much activity in the past few days but the warm weather is another potential factor (never been a fan of summer honestly). And we’re still early days so it makes sense that stuff will need tweaking. Thanks again


----------



## rebrascora

Telemóveis said:


> Levemir  Ahhhhhhh you raise a really good and interesting point so thank you. I do have an appointment tomorrow morning so can discuss having another reduction. Not particularly done much activity in the past few days but the warm weather is another potential factor (never been a fan of summer honestly). And we’re still early days so it makes sense that stuff will need tweaking. Thanks again


Good that you are on Levemir as it allows much more flexible adjustment than some other basal insulins. so pleased you have an appointment tomorrow to get some further guidance. Keep us posted with how you get on.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> I think a lot has to do with basal needs/liver output and there is no equation for that and it can be quite variable. Usually I walk on a morning or mid day or late at night. Have have been seeing my BG levels drifting upwards on an afternoon early evening recently so I am sort of guessing that my exercise balanced that out but 40 or 50g carbs which I would normally need for that sort of walk would usually raise my levels by 12+ mmols (without exercise or insulin) as 10g carbs raises me about 3mmols and there is no way my BG increases by that much on an evening without exercise.... just maybe 4-5mmols in the absence of food.
> I think it is more difficult for you to quantify anything with being on a mixed insulin as you can't skip meals and do what we call a basal test and see if the slow release portion of your mixed insulin is holding you steady. You really just need to keep everything as regular and even and routine as possible. This may become more difficult when you go back to work, particularly if you do long journeys where some days it may be difficult to fit in regular meals or get out for exercise and other days will be easier.


I think it’s back to the drawing board, or at least the spreadsheet. 
Did a walk tonight of 33 mins and BG dropped to 3.9 from 6.2 even with the added biscuit beforehand. Needed an Apple and another Biscuit to bring it back to 5.8 45 mins later and by pre- bed another hour it was 6.2. (Bet it won’t make a HS in morning.   Lol)
Seeing as the Diabetic Nurses have all the data from the app, I’ll give them a ring in morning and see if they have any ideas


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> I think it’s back to the drawing board, or at least the spreadsheet.
> Did a walk tonight of 33 mins and BG dropped to 3.9 from 6.2 even with the added biscuit beforehand. Needed an Apple and another Biscuit to bring it back to 5.8 45 mins later and by pre- bed another hour it was 6.2. (Bet it won’t make a HS in morning.   Lol)
> Seeing as the Diabetic Nurses have all the data from the app, I’ll give them a ring in morning and see if they have any ideas


Looks like you got the drop in BG that my 90 min walk yesterday failed to give me! Was that your first "hypo"? How did you feel? Sounds like you managed it well. No huge rebound which can be a result of the temptation to eat everything in sight.... Did it make you feel like that? 
I am about to head out and see if I can drop my levels with a midnight walk before bed. Been high all afternoon again despite corrections and I only reduced my Levemir by one unit this morning thinking that my walk yesterday was bound to impact my levels today.... but nope... very disappointing! No idea how much Levemir to take tonight but tempted to chuck 6 units in (up from 4 units last night) and then treat myself to a biscuit before bed as being "good" is not working! Sometimes a few naughty carbs breaks the cycle and things start working as they should again. Lets hope so anyway. It's bliss when levels behave themselves and are predictable but so frustrating and demoralizing when they don't! 

Hope you get some good support/advice from your nurse tomorrow.  It may just be a honeymoon dip ie your own pancreas producing a bit extra. You are on such small doses at the moment that I would imagine you are still able to produce quite a bit of your own insulin but it can be a bit erratic.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning       - 4.4


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.7 at 05:35 for me. It’s looking nice and sunny outside.


----------



## Lanny

06:06 BS 7.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today

update on weight loss, my BMI is now down to under 30 (just) so now overweight but no longer obese 
Have a Great Day Everybody!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.3 for me. A bit overcast but hopeful for a bit of warmth, I need to do some washing.

Didn’t do the ironing as I can’t grip anything with my right hand because of this damn bite. The insides of my fingers are itching too. Might have a walk round to see my tame pharmacist see what she thinks. Any thought anyone? Pic below. 

Other than do the laundry no particular plans today for me.

Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Its sunny here and going to be warm. 
@eggyg that bite looks nasty, get it checked.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Maca44

3.8 Mad day driving yesterday, flood in Botley was so deep water crept in under my van door poor people were trying to keep water going into houses but those daft 4x4 drivers just ploughed through with no thought for the home owners they could see what they were doing, causing misery for people, disgusting behaviour. 

Rant over suns out now.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 here.

Welsh went well yesterday. These Zoom classes are great cos it opens the course up to people all over the world. One woman is in Texas (it’s the middle of the night for her), one woman is in a quarantine hotel in Japan, and one lad is in his bed for the whole four hours (I wonder what bedsore is in Welsh).

I’ve always thought driving along flooded streets would send the water straight into people’s houses @Maca44. Glad you managed not to get stuck!

Nice work @goodybags!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 3.8 Mad day driving yesterday, flood in Botley was so deep water crept in under my van door poor people were trying to keep water going into houses but those daft 4x4 drivers just ploughed through with no thought for the home owners they could see what they were doing, causing misery for people, disgusting behaviour.
> 
> Rant over suns out now.


My least favourite 4x4 (technically AWD) is the Audi Q7. A horrible big thing. Way too big for most European roads.
I worked for a chairman who drove a Q7. I always said to him, “Did you drive over any motorbikes on the way in today? Oh, of course, you wouldn’t have noticed.”


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Cold subsiding, feeling more human again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning 3.9 here teetering on the edge!

One week on from the osteopath adventure I can just about use crutches again without wincing, I’m not going back- OAP reduction or not!

Have a good day out there.


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning after a 2 unit correction again earlier. I had a flat fish overnight but instead of skimming the ocean floor it skimmed *just* under the surface....9s all night and that was after I increased the evening Levemir to 6 units and there wasn't even leeway for that naughty biscuit. Levels were too high to consider eating, so just jabbed a correction as I climbed into bed which still didn't work. Most disappointing! 
I have jabbed in an extra 3 units of Levemir this morning as I am getting annoyed now, so if that doesn't sort it, I am going to be concerned. I think I may have invented a "rage basal" instead of a "rage bolus"...   JBs at the ready!! I hate being high all the time! Grrr!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here and no sign of any dawn rise. Must have been those two G & Ts in the pub yesterday evening. I also had to cope with Eton Mess for pud, (not something I'd normally choose, but they’d sold the last creme brûlée, my usual favourite.) and manage to keep my BGs in range! The two walks up steep hills during the day probably helped.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A better 7.2 for me today

Got gherkins with tea last night, stabbed the jar lid with the kitchen scissors on Saturday and transferred them to a tub so all good lol xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.0 for me this morning so still within bounds following last nights ‘mess up’.   Weight gone up slightly to  15 st 12lb.  Only the odd pound , hopefully it’s just water 
@rebrascora
I’ve now had a couple into the 3’s.  Felt a little hungry so I knew it was going low
But onwards and upwards

@Robin
Creme Brûlée or Eton Mess Pud. And G&T’s I could Kill for either but dare not risk things like that.  A few peaches or a teaspoon of ice cream is as far as I’ve dared go. 
might live on the dangerous side of life and see what happens.


----------



## Maca44

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> A better 7.2 for me today
> 
> Got gherkins with tea last night, stabbed the jar lid with the kitchen scissors on Saturday and transferred them to a tub so all good lol xx


Yey the Gherkins saga is over


----------



## Kaylz

Maca44 said:


> Yey the Gherkins saga is over


Aye mum did it like, as I'm right handed and it's a mess and can't hold things well wouldn't have trusted myself with a very sharp set of kitchen scissors lol xx


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> Crem Brûlée or Eton Mess Pud. And G&T’s I could Kill for either but dare not risk things like that. A few peaches or a teaspoon of ice cream is as far as I’ve dared go.
> might live on the dangerous side of life and see what happens.


It’s doable! I had a sensible salmon steak, broccoli, and a few new potatoes for main, so it wasn’t too carb heavy over all. It ends up as a bit of a big guesswork equation, exercise + alcohol on the Glucose lowering side, Pudding on the raising side. Sometimes it all balances out, sometimes less so, but life’s too short not to experiment!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6:36am earlier than usual 6.4 for me and in target range - 16u of tresiba done
23:33pm bedtime and 3 hours after tea 5.6 - had a bedtime snack of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs 
Snacked during the evening on cheddar cheese


----------



## Ratbag

4.2 this morning.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Didn’t do the ironing as I can’t grip anything with my right hand because of this damn bite. The insides of my fingers are itching too. Might have a walk round to see my tame pharmacist see what she thinks. Any thought anyone? Pic below.


Do you get Blandford flies in your part of the world? They are a pain round here, in long damp grass. They always blister at the puncture point, and radiate a huge red area. I’m lucky, they are a nuisance, and take a week to go down, but some people have really nasty reactions to them and end up with it infected, so keep a close eye.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Do you get Blandford flies in your part of the world? They are a pain round here, in long damp grass. They always blister at the puncture point, and radiate a huge red area. I’m lucky, they are a nuisance, and take a week to go down, but some people have really nasty reactions to them and end up with it infected, so keep a close eye.


I haven’t heard of those before. I felt something happen at the time and it itched immediately but thought it was probably a nettle sting. It’s rock hard and painful. I’ll have a Google. Thanks.


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> Do you get Blandford flies in your part of the world?


After Jamie Blandford (12th Duke of Marlborough)?


----------



## adrian1der

I'm checking in with a 5.2 at 05:34 this morning


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Hazel

Sorry, thought I had posted this earlier 5.4 today

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me this morning, sorry not been able to get on any earlier.


----------



## Robin

HenryBennett said:


> After Jamie Blandford (12th Duke of Marlborough)?


After Blandford Forum, as opposed to the Diabetes Forum!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> After Blandford Forum, as opposed to the Diabetes Forum!


So are they similar to a horse fly or cleg?


----------



## DuncanLord

Just spoken to the Diabetes Nurse.  Her response on my diet took me by surprise. I have to increase my carb intake to about 300 a day.  I thought from reading web that one had to reduce carbs.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> So are they similar to a horse fly or cleg?


Not really, if you catch a horse fly quick enough, you can stop the full effect of a bite, Blandford flies are as quick as a mozzie. They’ve been particularly prevalent in Oxfordshire over the past few years, having made their way up from Dorset. They may not have reached the north yet, but you have been warned! (having said that, I don’t get particularly affected, but they are worse than your average midge, and some people get a very bad reaction. Our local surgery had to put a 'how to treat a blandford fly bite and when to see a doctor' article on their website a couple of years ago, as they were overwhelmed by people contacting them.)








						Woman's horrific injury after being bitten by 'bloodsucking' fly
					

A WOMAN from Oxford has shared her gruesome injury after being bitten by a notorious bloodsucking fly.




					www.oxfordmail.co.uk


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora clegs love me but this bite looks different to the cleg bites I’ve had lately.
First photo from last year, still got the scar. Second photo from three weeks ago, it’s only just burst!


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Just spoken to the Diabetes Nurse.  Her response on my diet took me by surprise. I have to increase my carb intake to about 300 a day.  I thought from reading web that one had to reduce carbs.


As with everything diabetes, It very much depends!  
There is no reason why you should have to increase your carb intake in order to control your BG levels but as a Type 1 diabetic on insulin, there is no specific reason why you should have to reduce your carb intake either. The old school was very much that you injected a set amount of mixed insulin and had to eat a set about of carbs at regular intervals throughout the day to counteract that insulin and it may or may not have been adjusted to keep your weight reasonably stable. Mixed insulin has a combination of long acting and short acting insulins in a particular ratio, designed to provide the right balance for a "normal" diet and since you are on a mixed insulin then they should have given you a suggested amount of carbs to eat at each meal. You are on a very low dose of mixed insulin if I remember rightly, so there is not a lot of quick acting insulin in that mix to deal with carbs but it is likely that your pancreas is managing to produce a reasonable amount of it's own to keep things in balance. If you start eating a lot more carbs suddenly, then that could put your pancreas under pressure and that can result in it grinding to a halt suddenly as the immune system can target the stressed insulin producing cells in the islets. You would then almost certainly need to inject much larger doses and then things can become less stable.

If you were on a basal/bolus system of insulin then you can eat as many or as few carbs or indeed meals as you like and just adjust the quick acting (bolus) insulin to match what you eat. My personal preference is to keep my carbs low for a couple of reasons.... low carbs means I need smaller doses of insulin and that means that there is less chance of making a big mistake with the dose through miscalculation. Eating less carbs and more fat also means I don't get the horrible cravings that I used to suffer from and allows me to have more control of my diet/disordered eating.
Many Type 1s eat a normal diet with lots of carbs and just inject as much isulin as they need to cover that.

With you currently collating data to get your PSV license renewed I would be reluctant to change things too much as your readings are pretty stable. The big thing with diabetes is to look for patterns and work out a strategy to fix problem patterns. So if you are regularly going low after your evening meal, then eat a few more carbs then, particularly if you are going to be doing exercise afterwards. If you are hypoing then you might want to make a change the next day rather than wait for a pattern, but if you look back over a few days you might see that levels have been slowly dropping at that time and in that scenario for a while before that hypo happened. Or it could be a particular meal when the amount of fat  or fibre has slowed the digestion of the carbs and you have dropped low after dinner but gone high later, Pizza or bean/lentil dishes can have that effect. It is about building up an understanding of how your body works and figuring out what is best for you rather than following general advice.  

Can I ask, was it a diabetes trained nurse at your local GP practice that you spoke to or a Diabetes Specialist Nurse at your local diabetes clinic? There can be worlds of difference in knowledge between the two. Older nurses who haven't been retrained or kept up to date will give old school advice which might not be as relevant or appropriate for good management as it was once considered to be.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> Just spoken to the Diabetes Nurse.  Her response on my diet took me by surprise. I have to increase my carb intake to about 300 a day.  I thought from reading web that one had to reduce carbs.


In theory as a Type 1 then no but that's generally easier on a basal/bolus regime, I think 300 a day might be a bit extreme though and it's up to you anyway, they can't MAKE you, out of interest what is a full days menu for you? xx


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg Ooh, that is nasty. I've liked your post to acknowledge it but I am absolutely not liking it! 
I usually manage to swat cleggs before they are able to do that sort of damage to me or maybe I just don't react badly to them. I am very much aware of them as the horses get agitated when they are about. I suppose they tend to be more interested in the horses but I have felt them on me "having a go" before I have a go back and not had that sort of bleb. 

@Robin I very much hope your Blandford flies don't move this far north. I live down by the river so already have enough midges to contend with and cleggs with the horses. We don't need any more blood sucking insects that enjoy riverside dining! You can keep them thanks!

@Kaylz Why can't I be so concise!!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Why can't I be so concise!!


My hand hurts so I've learnt quickly to condense things to save me typing too much LOL xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz
Breakfast.   Generally porridge with slice of toast
Lunch.  Fillet of fish.  Small mash potatoes. Mixed veg.    Yogurt or piece of fruit
Dinner.   Pork or chicken or pie,  mash mixed veg gravy.  Tinned peaches ( small portion) or yoghurt or fruit
Lunch could also be pilchards on toast or cheese sandwich
The only thing I have really cut out is deep fried food.  Don’t think fryer has been on since April. ( a total record)

@rebrascora
It was the diabetes nurse from the hospital diabetic team.  Think she is the insulin pump lead if memory of her name badge was correct.
Carbs over the last few days have been. 92, 89, 101,  174,173,  140, 123, and 136 today.


----------



## Leadinglights

Ne


rebrascora said:


> So are they similar to a horse fly or cleg?


Never heard of a cleg, but it looks as if it gives a nasty bite.
My O H talks of something called a putzi fly which lays its eggs on clothes and the larva then can burrow under the skin and form a huge lump from the growing grub. That is why everybody irons their clothes and bedding in Africa. You have to cover them with a plaster and then they find their way out to seek air.


----------



## DuncanLord

Next set


----------



## DuncanLord

Last set


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora @Kaylz 
Hope you can understand all that lot
The Diabetes:m app seems to have much information


----------



## HenryBennett

Leadinglights said:


> That is why everybody irons their clothes and bedding in Africa.


Yup, even socks.


----------



## Lanny

03:50 BS 4.9! Eek!  Don’t like waking in the 4’s albeit only just: not much wriggle room; a JB munched before I started posting!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m geared up to start watching the golf from tomorrow with live coverage from 06:30 & been checking out on who’s starting when. Unfortunately some big names aren’t there due to CV: Masters winner Matsuyama is the biggest name who tested positive several times & isn’t coming to the UK; no symptoms but, 2 or 3 tests is rather conclusive & golfer’s being super fit athletes don’t generally get very ill with it or have symptoms!  AND of course, Tiger Woods is still recovering from a broken leg in February 2021 & didn’t play The Masters earlier this year either!

So, the field is ripe for an unknown, relatively, to win this weekend: this is a TOUGH course & CAN, & has, tripped up big name players in the past; biggest surprise, & shock, was an unknown pro golfer playing his first ever major Ben Curtis who finished his final round in 2003 before the final pairings for all those ahead of him coming a cropper & ending up winning!  It was a real life “Tin Cup” event: film starring Kevin Costner about an unknown playing his first US Open; he didn’t win but, “went down in flames” with a 12 on the last hole, par 4, repeatedly trying to go over the water & stay on the green & finally holed it! The film was earlier, in the 1990’s, & nobody expected an even more extreme case of a win by an unknown first timer in 2003: not even Ben Curtis himself who was preparing to pack for leaving & was told that he could end up in a play off as one after another dropped shots after he’d finished his round & he was trying to warm up again on the driving range; in the end not even THAT was needed & he won it outright!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 8.5 for me.
It’s a work day for men I’m shattered. Why can’t we start at noon?  Silly schools!!!


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 for me this morning at 06:00. A bit cloudy at the mo, but I think it’s going to be a warm and dry day. I can finally finish my driveway - yay.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning    - 2.3


----------



## Suzanne1

Hi I am new to all this. This morning mine was 12.2?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.6 for me today

I prefer to wake up in the 4’s or 5’s but not,

think I might have to try harder on what I’m eating (need to have a go at baking @Maca44 low carb bread again) last loaf was just about palatable toasted
I’m eating to much Warburtons at the moment

feeling a bit frustrated as I would love to be able to reduce / stop insulin (NovaMix)
(alre discussed with GP & DSN) but to me it looks like I will keep taking insulin alongside Metformin plus the once weekly Ozempic injection for the foreseeable, im only taking .5 not the full 1mg due to already being treated for diabetic retinopathy (for the last 4+ years) so they don’t want to increase Ozempic to the full dose due to the concern / risk of further problem there.

next Hba1c booked for 12/08 will see how that one comes back I’m anxious it will have risen again though  (my last one was 52)
and I have appointments next week @ local hospital
Eye department next Monday (Diabetic Retinopathy)
& Orthopaedic dept next Wednesday (Ankle)

Have a Fantastic Day Everybody


----------



## mage 1

Lanny said:


> 03:50 BS 4.9! Eek!  Don’t like waking in the 4’s albeit only just: not much wriggle room; a JB munched before I started posting!
> 
> A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I’m geared up to start watching the golf from tomorrow with live coverage from 06:30 & been checking out on who’s starting when. Unfortunately some big names aren’t there due to CV: Masters winner Matsuyama is the biggest name who tested positive several times & isn’t coming to the UK; no symptoms but, 2 or 3 tests is rather conclusive & golfer’s being super fit athletes don’t generally get very ill with it or have symptoms!  AND of course, Tiger Woods is still recovering from a broken leg in February 2021 & didn’t play The Masters earlier this year either!
> 
> So, the field is ripe for an unknown, relatively, to win this weekend: this is a TOUGH course & CAN, & has, tripped up big name players in the past; biggest surprise, & shock, was an unknown pro golfer playing his first ever major Ben Curtis who finished his final round in 2003 before the final pairings for all those ahead of him coming a cropper & ending up winning!  It was a real life “Tin Cup” event: film starring Kevin Costner about an unknown playing his first US Open; he didn’t win but, “went down in flames” with a 12 on the last hole, par 4, repeatedly trying to go over the water & stay on the green & finally holed it! The film was earlier, in the 1990’s, & nobody expected an even more extreme case of a win by an unknown first timer in 2003: not even Ben Curtis himself who was preparing to pack for leaving & was told that he could end up in a play off as one after another dropped shots after he’d finished his round & he was trying to warm up again on the driving range; in the end not even THAT was needed & he won it outright!





Suzanne1 said:


> Hi I am new to all this. This morning mine was 12.2?


Hi 5.5 today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 5.8 for me today!
Have a great day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4

@Michael12421 get your levels up quick!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.8 here...didn’t need that JB at bedtime after all, oops.

What a scorcher yesterday afternoon! Luckily, Gwennie had the sense to have a swim in the sea, otherwise I think she might’ve self-combusted - woof!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice steady 5.5, that number pleases me because it looks nice. 

Insect bite not as bad today, hand not red or swollen anymore thank goodness. I even managed the ironing. @Robin i don’t think it was a Blanchford fly, I read the article and the woman concerned, said it took a while to show, mine was instant. We were close to water though, an old quarry, which obviously doesn’t flow, and it’s covered in duck weed at the moment, so I’m thinking it was probably a common midge! Horse flies don’t affect me until the next day and you can see those big blighters a mile off!

Off for babysitting duty this morning, looking after baby Zara at her home while our daughter gets organised for their trip away tomorrow. They’re off to Silverstone for four days, it’s going to be hot! Zara already has her ear defenders ready. This is a 30th birthday present for my son in law. He only found out about it on Saturday. Daughter got a tee shirt especially printed for Zara that said “ Surprise, we’re going to…..” on the front and “ Silverstone” on the back. Four months old and going to see the F1 racing. Kids of today eh? 

Have a wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## DuncanLord

@eggyg 
It’s best to start Petrol Heads when they are young.   Beautiful photos


----------



## Maca44

4.1 for me and looking forward to a few hot sunny days in the garden flowers all out and have loads of bee's just what I wanted, small wasp nest is staying in summer house my wife wants it gone but I find it amazing how it's made. The older I get I see how nature is so amazing in the art of surviving and how stupid we are as a species destroying everything around us but we think we are the clever one's ? not so sure now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.7 for me although a rather more reasonable 5.1 on the finger. Guess who has been sleeping on his sensor.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, we’ll settle for 6.6. I was 3.8 when I woke, but a big dip on the graph, like @khskel  I'd been sleeping on the sensor, and 15 minutes later I was allegedly 7.3. (Algorithm thinking, she's going up quite rapidly, better add a bit on). Theres now no sign of anything over 7 on the graph, and I’ve settled to a flattish line in the mid 6s.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 here after a couple too many Lifts  sensor is going to be reported today, it's been consistently 1.5-2mmol out but last night got to 3mmol and this morning 5mmol which isn't acceptable even with just 4 days left, damned thing keeps alarming! 

@DuncanLord I haven't had a chance to look through the photos yet as tried to last night but got a message saying the site was currently being updated but from the daily totals of carbs you listed I'd say there's nothing wrong with it and if your happy with it then stick with it, meals wise I only total about 105g daily xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 hope you got some sugar in to yourself ASAP and are now back up in range xx


----------



## Hazel

Morning peep - 5.9 today

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Ibby

Hubby 11.1 this morning diabetic nurse put up his insulin units to 44 morning and 18 at teatime to see if it helps get bloods down but it’s hard as we’re trying to get him to put weight on


----------



## Robin

Ibby said:


> Hubby 11.1 this morning diabetic nurse put up his insulin units to 44 morning and 18 at teatime to see if it helps get bloods down but it’s hard as we’re trying to get him to put weight on


More insulin ought to help with the weight gain, as if he’s got high blood sugars, it means the glucose isn’t being used by his body, either to provide energy or store as fat, and his kidneys will be trying to flush it out of the body all the time.


----------



## Ibby

Robin said:


> More insulin ought to help with the weight gain, as if he’s got high blood sugars, it means the glucose isn’t being used by his body, either to provide energy or store as fat, and his kidneys will be trying to flush it out of the body all the time.


He’s only got one kidney cos he’s had a kidney transplant and I’m always concerned about high bloods but diabetic nurse is trying to get it down but it’s heard as he’s not mobile at the moment and carnt do excise to help get it down .it was stable till he went in to hospital for his brain tumour surgery but hasn’t been since and that was March he only eats child portions and not many carbs but it’s still high .I think she’s going to get him something  to test with I don’t know what it is but he has a smell about him which I think smells like his insulin sometimes


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.7 for me this morning, morning yoga done, now for run this evening.

Getting excited to go on holiday to North Norfolk on Saturday.  @eggyg - I am jealous, I would love to go to Silverstone for the Grand Prix, instead I will be watching chanel 4's coverage as no sky TV in the caravan.

Have a nice day all.  Slightly different hair colour for the holiday.


----------



## rebrascora

7.7 for me this morning and another overnight graph showing my levels skimming just under the upper limit of 10. Have decided it must be a porpoise rather than a flat fish. I think they swim along just under the surface don't they? Don't know if I have the bottle to go to bed on 5.2 and try my luck for a House Special (talking of which.... Congrats to @adrian1der for yesterdays achievement) although getting down to 5.2 at bedtime seems an impossible task at the moment anyway. Needed 2 corrections last night again despite exercise and that was with my 3 extra basal units yesterday morning and no JBs required, so my basal needs are on the rise again. I am back up to 28 in total 22 in the morning and 6 at night but daytime might need another tweak yet.
Seems like I am lucky if I have 1 or 2 days every now and then when basal is right and it is total bliss and then things go haywire again and I am battling with corrections or JBs and chasing the dragons tail.

@Suzanne1  Welcome to the thread. I have just read through your intro post. You must be feeling really rough! Hopefully after your appointment on Friday with the nurse you will get some medication to help you reduce your levels. Keeping a food diary along with your readings should help the nurse to see your situation better. I agree with the comments on that thread regarding possible steroid induced or maybe Type 1 as a result of Covid, so do push for further testing to establish an appropriate diagnosis or ideally ask for a referral to a specialist diabetes clinic. Those high mid/upper 20s readings are well into the red zone and very concerning when you are eating so very few carbs.... it really is important to stress that to the nurse. Will be keeping fingers crossed that we start to see your waking levels coming down on this thread once you get appropriate treatment.

@Michael12421 Be very careful in the campo today (please make sure to have plenty of hypo treatment with you and your testing kit and stop frequently to test) and consider another basal reduction. I know you are in a major heatwave there in Spain and that is likely to continue to reduce your basal needs. Please do your best to keep yourself safe.

@DuncanLord Afraid I struggled to get my head around the format of your information last night in the limited time I had before site closed down and too make out all the figures as I don't seem to have the facility to magnify on this new computer. Will have another look later but I am sure @Kaylz assessment will be right. Surprised you got such advice about carbs from a senior DSN.


----------



## Telemóveis

Still only 3.9 this morning (although that is an improvement on yesterday) despite another reduction in night time insulin last night (down to 7 units) 

Just feel like I’m still going wrong somewhere


----------



## rebrascora

Telemóveis said:


> Still only 3.9 this morning (although that is an improvement on yesterday) despite another reduction in night time insulin last night (down to 7 units)
> 
> Just feel like I’m still going wrong somewhere


Once you get your basal dose right, everything makes sense and the relief is immense ..... until your basal needs change again. 
I am going in the opposite direction to you at the moment in that my basal needs are on the rise again and it is a bit like chasing the dragons tail.... you are always a bit behind the curve (cautiously increasing or decreasing basal) and then just when you catch up and have it right and think you have cracked it, the tail moves again and you are back to chasing it. I think some people have quite sleepy dragons and the tail stays still a lot of the time. Mine is like a happy puppy and wags way too much and I spend a lot of time chasing it and very little time basking in the bliss of getting it right. I need a sleeping potion for my dragon!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning/afternoon.

I have spent the last few days fighting my broken laptop. I had to swap to a PC in the end. Rebuilding stuff that I need took a long time and a lot of concentration. Pretty much sorted again now.

4.9 for me this morning.

Yesterday I had a piece of home cooked flapjack (30g) my blood glucose levels 2 Hrs later were 4.8 So no problems with flapjack.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear, dear!  I’m getting QUITE frazzled today! All of a sudden my insulin needs have changed overnight & I’m heading off my 2nd hypo today: woke on 4.9 & munched a JB before breakfast when it had risen to 5.7; reduced NR by -10 because of waking low & 2 hours after was 9.0. Before lunch was 6.1 & reduced NR by -20 again had decided -10 but, instinct told me to go lower, even then, 1 hour & 28 minutes after my racing heart alerted me to test & it’s 4.2! Guzzled down a whole can of coke, 330ml, waited 5 minutes, had half an oatcake & tested again an hour later, 2 hours & 30 minutes after NR, & still only 6.3 so, another half oatcake to hopefully cover me for the next hour & 30 minutes of active insulin? Then, I’ll test again to see where I finish at BEFORE I even start to figure out how much to lower NR for dinner later today: maybe -26 or -30? I HATE it when my insulin needs change SO suddenly like that: heading off 2 hypos today is NOT fun; I’m exhausted & may even snooze without dinner after all BUT, have to make sure my BS levels are ok before I do!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I'm on much smaller doses than you and hate it and struggle when my needs change so rapidly so I admire you for what you go through as it must be so much more difficult to judge xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Lanny 
I won’t like your post as you seem to be having a horrific day. 
Hope you get all the levels sorted out soon.


----------



## DuncanLord

This afternoon just passed the D4 medical for large vehicles and Doctor said that he couldn’t see a reason why I can’t get Bus and Coach license back. 
Now just got to get those folk in Wales to agree.


----------



## Pomers

DuncanLord said:


> This afternoon just passed the D4 medical for large vehicles and Doctor said that he couldn’t see a reason why I can’t get Bus and Coach license back.
> Now just got to get those folk in Wales to agree.


6.6 this morning, normally around 5.7 to 6 but I’ve had a few below 1.1 which the meter shows as Lo. Doctor, who isn’t supporting me in my Roy Taylor liquid diet (doesn’t seem to know about the Counterweight pgm), tells me I should keep taking Metformin. Comments welcome.


----------



## Lanny

It’s the change in not being able to tolerate metaformin anymore! I thought the increase in LR while keeping NR the same was tough to figure out but, I’m kind of still learning the changes in NR doses as I’ve had to increase those recently too: no longer -4 incremental decrease for each meal but, -10 & doses have increased to 40, 30 & 20 now as I find that I CANNOT increase LR anymore, has to be 78 & 78, as even a +2 dose, when under the weather, swings me down too low & I rebound to being too high!  The last couple of weeks or so, delayed reactions to 2nd vaccine, I had them up to 120, at the worst, & gradually got them down this past week to 90, 80, 70 until today; was 80, 60 & had 32 today so almost back to normal & I know I need to go lower again tomorrow, Just going off to bed now after testing after eating dinner: before dinner was 7.6 & maybe didn’t need the half oatcake but, then again may have been in the 4’s without it: 1 hour & 45 minutes after is 7.8 so, another half oatcake as I’m going to bed! I think I’ll try normal doses tomorrow of 40, 30 & 20 & see how it goes?

A very Good Evening to you all! 

Little Miss Tuckered Out is going off to bed! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m cream crackered but I finally finished the driveway. A couple of years ago I was quoted over £3,000 to refurb it and I’ve done it for around £200 of materials and a lot of hard work. However, I’ve not been for a long walk or listened to a podcast for a number of weeks.


----------



## Ibby

Robin said:


> More insulin ought to help with the weight gain, as if he’s got high blood sugars, it means the glucose isn’t being used by his body, either to provide energy or store as fat, and his kidneys will be trying to flush it out of the body all the time.


Got an appointment with the dietician on Friday


----------



## Lanny

14/07/21 23:31 BS 5.7  After 9 hours of sleep I woke up: sleep is off kilter now but, marathon watching The Open would most likely put it off kilter anyway! Tried normal dose of 40 NR for breakfast & it’s worked out 2 hours & 10 minutes after 02:14 BS 7.6 so, it’s back to normal service; just the suddenness of it that caught me on the hop!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

This change to no metformin, in it’s own way, has been just as MASSIVE as going onto insulin was & I didn’t realise how much of an impact it is. But, it didn’t happen all at once, thank goodness, as it takes a while to build up in the system so, it also takes a while for it to disappear as well so, had time to change things slowly at first! It IS like a whole new ball game, though, in my diabetes management. The changes boil down to two fundamental things that have increased in insulin doses & appetite as my meals got pretty big until I’ve started to dial them back down again recently: works on decreasing insulin resistance & suppressing appetite; without that now I’m having to learn new correction factors for everything & need more self control to keep meals from getting bigger! And another thing I’ve found to be vital now is basal LR MUST keep me level, keeping BS the same without eating as this is especially important when ill & I don’t eat as much or as regularly!  THAT’S for the extra brain fuddling things I need to factor in now! A Stir Crazy emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 8.5 for me this morning. I had to use my old meter as I seem to have misplaced my main one somewhere between carrying it out of the front room last night and getting into bed!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 today 

Have a Great Thursday Everybody !


----------



## HenryBennett

A 6.2 this morning. I’m always disappointed to be out of the 5’s. I had a bit of a carby lunch but very little for the rest of the day. A couple of Ryvita Thins with a bit of cheese at around 19:00.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very early 6.6. Woke at 4.50 feeling like I’d had a good sleep, for a change, and couldn’t drop off again. Decided to get up as it’s a glorious morning.

After making a quiche, the rest of the day will be spent in the garden. Not gardening, it’s too hot for that, but relaxing and reading my book. In the shade I hasten to add. We ended up,walking 8 miles yesterday, in three stints, boy was it hot and sticky! It’s not pleasant walking in the heat. 4.3 when I got home and then had the munchies all evening. No walks today.

Have a lovely day, and don’t forget the sunscreen.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. Had a week off and been busy, as always it seems. Had a lovely break with my friend down the van, shopping, eating out and lessons in her new glucose meter, what and what not to eat, makes you realise you know more than you think.  6.7 today, all morning figures have bee around that. 
Our area, Brighton, has the highest Covid infections in Sussex and Kent apparently which is not great, won’t be taking my mask off when shopping etc.
Hospital for me this afternoon but only for further photos so shouldn’t be there long.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. An exhausting and very stressful few days.

5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.1 for me.


----------



## Bloden

Mooorning!  Snap! @Michael12421  a 3.9 for me too. The clanking machinery that is a Tresiba dose change has been set in motion, so I should be hypo-free tomorrow morning.

More Welsh today. It’s going great guns, but Teams is a bit hit n miss - my afternoon lesson suddenly finished with 45 mins left to go and I couldn’t get back in, hey ho. Hope it behaves today.

Glad to hear you had a relaxing break @SueEK. And that you were able to help your friend get to grips with her diabetes.


----------



## Maca44

3.8 before breakfast just waiting for review which is due.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.1 for me this morning, although some of you early risers will be calling it mid day. 
thought I may have overdone the carbs yesterday, as had 112 for dinner which even with a 30 min walk gave BG of 6.9.  Then as I was not sure of drop wit the insulin from 9:00pm till bedtime I had a slice of toast. That gave a bedtime BG of 8.5 so was expecting an horrific reading this morning. 
Even so total carbs yesterday was 227g with calories at 1649. And weight ‘seems’ to have dropped by about a pound.   
Stay safe everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me although having woken to a 3.6 in the early hours which was 4.7 on the finger I'd say more likely somewhere near 5. Time in range nicely out of kilter now as red all night.

No footy excitement today. Had a venesection yesterday evening which all went very smoothly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.0 here, no idea why

Out of pure curiosity I kept my faulty sensor on yesterday (replacement has been issued) by bedtime last night it was 7.6 mmol lower than a finger prick, tried scanning it this morning and was greeted with sensor ended message, it wasn't due to end until Sunday night, I'll go without a sensor until Saturday night when it's "treat" shower night as don't have time for an extra long shower during the week especially with Bruce now being an hour later home since the timetable changed on Monday xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6:54am - 7.8 for me and in my target range  16u of tresiba taken
Had to do 2 bedtime tests because the first one was hypo - no idea why
23:49pm - 3.9 so had 4 jelly babies to treat
00:07am - 5.5 and back in range but as per DSN's advice because it was below 8mmol I had a bedtime snack of 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

4.1 for me this morning.  Got to do loads to my grandsons birthday cake today, as it is his birthday on Saturday so having a little party for him at the caravan on Sunday, but want him to have a special cake.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Christy

Maca44 said:


> 3.8 before breakfast just waiting for review which is due.


Good luck with your review!


----------



## Maca44

Christy said:


> Good luck with your review!


It's due but have no appointment yet but they done my HbA1c which was 40 up two but last time at 38 I stopped all meds so to be expected I suppose.


----------



## FRANKIE2020

Hi all 5.8 this morning this will be the last day i shall have my grandson from school he will be going to senior school in September he is the youngest of my 11 grandchildren i will really miss him nanny duties finished.


----------



## Suzanne1

Mine was 12.5 this morning. Dr is prescribing meds so I'm hoping it will be a lot lower soon!


----------



## rebrascora

6.0 for me this morning.
Had a physical afternoon yesterday trimming MeMe's feet. It was hot and humid and I had let them get a little bit too long so it was slow back breaking rasping work to take them down and of course she kept snatching her foot away whilst I kept trying to hang onto it.... Never play tug of war with a horse... You will lose! 
Levels dropped to 4.5 so chewed on a couple of Drumstick Squashies (approx 4g carbs) whilst I worked, fully intending to follow it up with a jelly baby but when I eventually remembered I hadn't had the JB I was up to 6.6, so it stayed in the bag!
Had a very minor hypo last night at bedtime... probably the after effects of that physical activity and had a Nice biscuit which brought me up to 4.5. I decided to risk going to sleep on that reading to see if I could get near an House Special this morning but woke up several times through the night obviously subconsciously concerned that I would hypo so got up and ate a tiny sliver off a piece of Ian's left over pizza....Yum! After a slight rise from that my levels stayed pretty stable all night so it looks like the 6 units of Levemir at night is correct for me at the moment. Upped my daytime Levemir to 23 today and so far that seems to be doing a good job of keeping me level. So lovely when you get your basal dose right!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 06:54 this morning following on from a 5.5 yesterday morning. I had to go into London yesterday for a meeting. Got a suit out of the wardrobe on Tuesday and realised I could have got two of me into it! I used to be a 44 or 46 inch waist in trousers - new suit is a 36 while collar has gone from 19 to 16. I'd not seen my clients in person since the middle of last year so they where rather surprised.

Cloudy morning here in West Berks but starting to brighten up and hopefully a good few days of sunshine.


----------



## Lanny

01:08 BS 7.8 I’m ok with that since I was too low going to bed & had half an oatcake!

Yesterday was another learning day for me & a bit erratic in that 30 units for lunch wasn’t quite enough before lunch 03:46 BS 5.5 & after 06:19 BS 11.0. But, 20 units for dinner left me a bit lower than I’d like before dinner 13:01 BS 9.6 & after 14:36 BS 6.7 which is lower than I’d like since I was going to bed so, had half an oatcake before dropping off: watching golf live from 06:30; enjoying it but, couldn’t keep my eyes open any longer! 6pm alarm woke me for LR & it took a while for me to respond: 18:27 BS 9.0 a bit high but, didn’t correct as I was going back to sleep & I’d correct, if needs be when I get up!

Well, I woke pretty ok ish with no correction for breakfast with 40 units & after 03:18 BS 8.0. Now I’m about to cook lunch, after posting, & before lunch 04:55 BS 6.5.  I’m going to try upping the lunch dose a bit to 32 & see what happens? As for dinner before bed yesterday: ate too little of 1 ham sandwich instead of my usual 2 as I wasn’t THAT hungry; dithered about decreasing the dose but, went with 20 anyway as I was higher after lunch! If I do the same today I’ll go down to 16 units for half my usual dinner OR keep it at 20 if I eat the full thing?  Hopefully I’ll be lower with a bit more NR, pretty soon, for lunch. I’m kind of guessing still & I’ll try 34 tomorrow if after lunch reading is high today?

Another early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just waiting for the live golf to start at 06:30 & see how long I can stay up to watch today: sleep still off kilter; slowly shifting it back to normal!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning        - 6.9


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 again this morning at 05.40. Summer’s here for a few days, enjoy it.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After a low alarm woke me at  4.45am and a JB i'm now 5.7


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 

omg it’s Friday already ? Whoosh where’s that week gone 
Have a Great Day everybody


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all. 

Another 8.5 for me. This is where I seem to be hovering in the morning stakes at the moment.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

4.9 here.

App is fixed and running well. I am fixed and running well 

Nothing planned for today. Ho hum.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today.   
Off now for my first cold shower of the day. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.9 this morning. Taking my daughter and grandchildren out for breakfast to our little airport this morning which should be nice, it’s a beautiful morning. 
Got to the hospital yesterday and had to fill a form in, it said the photos would be of my nose, I said the lesion is not on my nose, they insisted it was. I explained I had had 2 previous BCCs on my nose, this one was not, she insisted it was  what a performance, eventually got her to take photos of the actual lesion, grrr!!
Have a good day x


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning all,
BG on waking is 5.4. My weight seems to have dropped by a pound ( in old money). It’s now apparently gone just below the 100kg mark. Trouble is that pound either puts it above or below. Hope it stays off as is it 3 figures or 2. ( But yes I’m still a fat **^^^^.
have a great day everyone and stay safe and well.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here...circling the drain again, must’ve been the extreme gardening I did yesterday (up a ladder, hanging onto the fence, grabbing at the pesky bindweed - so much fun!).

Welsh was a no-go yesterday afternoon. Teams kept telling me “called ended”. Chwarae teg (fair dos) the admin sent me all sorts of new links, but I still couldn’t access the classroom, ho hum. Just hope it works today! 

You’re right @goodybags - whoosh!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, off home from the Welsh borders in a mo. Probably just as well as the weather looks as if it’s going to be scorchio, too hot for walking, and I expect we’ll be watering our parched veg plot at home tonight.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 the weather is heaven.

@merrymunky Pleased to see consistent numbers for you this week just keep at it.


----------



## DuncanLord

Comparison of a Car Engine to Human body. 
Both are things that do work. 
Engineers tune car engine, Doctors fettle the body. 
Put oil and air and Fuel in car engine and it works. But body needs Insulin, Carbs Protein Fats in correct ratios along with water and vitamins  
To be honest if it had been designed by a manufacturer it would be thrown out as being too complicated for the average user.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.7 on the libre but this one really does not like me lying on it. Finger prick Shows me out of the red at 4.7.

Now to find that box of lancets.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a brief call at 5.2 after being 9/10 all night, I’ll take the HS even though it’s now a fast train  to hypoville!


Have a good day out there


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:25am - 7.7 and BGL in target range - 16u of Tresiba done

23:38pm - 4.8 - bedtime but not 4 hours after teatime as planned instead I don't know if it was the right choice of things to do but I managed 3 hours 20 minutes with my alarm set but switched it off and had my bedtime snack of 26g of carbs with no humalog


----------



## Michael12421

@Flower


----------



## Hazel

Hello peeps - 5.1 today

5 years ago today, Dad passed away, miss him


----------



## eggyg

Morning/ afternoon after a lie in….on a weekday! 6.7 for me. Glorious morning once again. That means no housework will get done, again! Not that I care. Just a bit pottering around the garden for us this morning while it’s a bit cooler, then probably lounging in the shade after lunch with our books.

Have a fab Friday, and WOOHOO to all those who work in schools. I’m assuming you’re all finishing today.


----------



## Maca44

Hazel said:


> Hello peeps - 5.1 today
> 
> 5 years ago today, Dad passed away, miss him


My mum died when I was 18yrs and all this time on it only takes a little thing and she pops into my head and I'm in tears but the her love is always with me and has been passed onto my children and family she made me who I am and her values will last generations to come which is a nice thing I was lucky to have known her. Although we miss them they left us left us many things so are kind of still with us


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me after a correction earlier and what I thought might be a risky 1 unit correction at bedtime on 8.3 with some evening bolus still active but it was the right decision. This drifting higher in the evening is odd but I think I am getting the hang of it as I managed a full 24hrs in range yesterday and on course still this morning but better still, I didn't feel like I am battling to keep it there, so Levemir doses of 23 units am and 6 units pm seems to be a pretty good balance for now. I don't mind the odd 1 unit correction to keep things on course. I might be becoming guilty of a bit of micromanaging but I feel mentally good for it so hopefully that will continue.

@Flower Congratulations on passing through the House Special station on your express train to hypoland! Hope it got pulled up before running out of tracks!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Flower on the House Spesh!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Been awake since 4:20! Feel exhausted already! The heat isn't helping either as it's roasting at the back of 5

I was 9.2 today, really feeling vulnerable without a sensor and the 2 fingers in good enough condition to prick are really sore now as well   
xx


----------



## mage 1

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Been awake since 4:20! Feel exhausted already! The heat isn't helping either as it's roasting at the back of 5
> 
> I was 9.2 today, really feeling vulnerable without a sensor and the 2 fingers in good enough condition to prick are really sore now as well
> xx





Maca44 said:


> My mum died when I was 18yrs and all this time on it only takes a little thing and she pops into my head and I'm in tears but the her love is always with me and has been passed onto my children and family she made me who I am and her values will last generations to come which is a nice thing I was lucky to have known her. Although we miss them they left us left us many things so are kind of still with us


5.5 for me today last night before bed 4.9 wow


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations @ flower on the HS.

5.8 for me after sampling a cut off from the cake I made yesterday, tasted lovely, then I regret doing it.

Have a good Friday all, I will be missing for a while as I will be on my hols in Norfolk, and as well as the wifi being bad where we stay,  I limit the amount of time I let the grandkids play on their Ipads, switches etc, so I only think it is fair I do the same and limit my online time and enjoy the beach and countryside.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> Congratulations @ flower on the HS.
> 
> 5.8 for me after sampling a cut off from the cake I made yesterday, tasted lovely, then I regret doing it.
> 
> Have a good Friday all, I will be missing for a while as I will be on my hols in Norfolk, and as well as the wifi being bad where we stay,  I limit the amount of time I let the grandkids play on their Ipads, switches etc, so I only think it is fair I do the same and limit my online time and enjoy the beach and countryside.


Enjoy it and relax


----------



## Telemóveis

4.3 yesterday and 5.0 today which is actually my highest morning reading since 3rd July so I'm chuffed with that


----------



## DuncanLord

Are there any mathematical geniuses who know how to calculate the effect of 70/30 Humulin on Blood Glucose over a period of time.
This morning I woke with BG of 5.4 at 07:27.
07:44 2 units Humulin 70/30
08:00.    had breakfast 44g porridge oats and Slice        Of Toast. (38 carbs. 268 calories)
09:49.  Snack before long walk.  Slice Toast and orange cordial.   (Carbs 15g. 119 cal)
09:52.  BG.  After breakfast and before walk.  10.9
09:58. - 11:12.   Outdoor walk.  7.03 Km in 74:38 mins.   Ave pace of 10:37/km.   active Kcals. 639.  Total Kcals. 798.
11:20.  After Exercise BG. 6.9

Log book photograph attached.
*Now the question is……*
Without the exercise, assuming my pancreas wasn’t thinking of farting insulin or my liver was chucking out sugar, what should my glucose level have been just with the effect of the insulin?
I can then hope to calculate how many extra carbs are neede for exercise or work.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> Are there any mathematical geniuses who know how to calculate the effect of 70/30 Humulin on Blood Glucose over a period of time.


I don’t know nuffink. Sorry.


----------



## DuncanLord

Further update on this morning BG figures, following walk
13:45 BG 4.2
13:55 Lunch.   Pollock fillet. 120 g mixed veg.  60g penne pasta.  Cup gravy.   Medium Orange cup coffee.     65g carbs 465 cal

14:51.   BG 7.3
So either the exercise had a continued effect or it was insulin/ time

16:10 BG. 7.2.     Looks like it’s stabilised or morning insulin is wearing off!

just got to work out carb loading for Friday evening swimming session
Why can’t I be one of these inactive people. LOL
Because I’m not going to be controlled by this. 
im going to control it.  ISH. Hopefully.


----------



## Docb

@DuncanLord.  Suuggest you look at a programme on I-player made by David Spiegelhalter entitled, Tails You Win: The science of Chance. Pay particular attention to the section on weather forcasting.  That could be a good place to start in your quest to make sense of your data.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.7 for me on this lovely warm Saturday morning. Have a good one.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I go from the sublime to the ridiculous. Up at 8.50 yesterday, 5.50 today and I scored the same. 6.7!

Looking like another scorcher today and the farmers’ children are coming for a sleepover. They are supplying their own paddling pool. Too hot for any walks this weekend but I’m sure we’ll have a splashing time. See what I did there? 

Have a sunny Saturday but don’t forget the sunscreen. Or the insect repellent, they are out in force, although you will all probably be safe as they are all up here bothering me as usual! 

@Michael12421 hope you get the number up soon. I’m assuming it’s very, very hot in your part of the world. Take care. Plenty of fluid and small snacks.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  TaDa!!!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  TaDa!!!
> 
> View attachment 17956


Congratulations Alan. There as rare as hen’s teeth for some of us!


----------



## Maca44

4.3 and more Tattoo's this morning then that's it honest, well maybe  .


----------



## Michael12421

@Northerner


----------



## Bloden

Llongyfarchiadau on the HS @Northerner (what a mouthful!).

Talking of insects @eggyg - there’s a pile of dead flying ants in my porch. I went to get something last night and there they all were swarming and fluffing their little wings, eek! I told them a nice lady in Carlisle likes insects, but they were having none of it, so I had to zap them with insect repellant.  

Uf! @Michael12421. Not another hypo! I hope you can tweak something to fix the problem.

Mooorning all. 4.0 on the dot for me. Got a lovely few days ahead - my gorgeous bubbly blonde niece passed her maths degree with flying colours, so it’s a weekend of celebrations and llongyfarchiadau.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Llongyfarchiadau on the HS @Northerner (what a mouthful!).
> 
> Talking of insects @eggyg - there’s a pile of dead flying ants in my porch. I went to get something last night and there they all were swarming and fluffing their little wings, eek! I told them a nice lady in Carlisle likes insects, but they were having none of it, so I had to zap them with insect repellant.
> 
> Uf! @Michael12421. Not another hypo! I hope you can tweak something to fix the problem.
> 
> Mooorning all. 4.0 on the dot for me. Got a lovely few days ahead - my gorgeous bubbly blonde niece passed her maths degree with flying colours, so it’s a weekend of celebrations and llongyfarchiadau.


Thanks @Bloden it’s a while since I was bitten by flying ants. Horse flies are so passé now.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. A surprising 10.2 for me having toddled along with a nice straight line overnight and then whoosh a vertical line at 6am...nice numbers all week too, so just one of those things.

Had a slightly busier week this week, which included a visit to the Physic Garden in London...which is as beautiful as it is interesting and whirl on the London Eye, bit of a challenge for me as I don’t like heights, but I can tick that off now and don’t have to do it again (it was good and not at all busy).

Off for an early walk on this beautiful morning, then some early gardening....nothing too much.

Have a lovely day everyone, whatever your doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. I'm on catwatch today. Daughter is going to Silverstone. Her cat needed a trip to the vet yesterday, and needs to be watched carefully for a couple of days, so guess who 'volunteered' to pop over to her house and sit with it for a bit. Now the dilemma is, do I just sit in a comfy chair while I’m there, or do I do some gardening for her?


----------



## SueEK

Another 6.9 today though very low carb yesterday.  Had lovely breakfast out with daughter and grandchildren then went and bought two rats for my grandson. Not my cup of tea but that’s what he wanted for his birthday, daughter had looked into it all and got everything needed but I can’t abide their feet and tails ugh!
@Northerner congrats on the HS
@Michael12421 oh dear you have had a lot of low figures lately, hope you are ok x
Have a good day all and stay safe in the sunshine or you will start needing bits of your body cut out like me  x


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.4 for me today so pleased with that, off on my hols later today.

@Northerner - congrats on your HS.

@Robin - not jealous at all of your daughter going to Silverstone.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Northerner on the HS. 5.5 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning all,
Hope everyone is well 
Congratulations @Northerner  for that rare number. 
mine this morning is not too bad at 5.6, 
Considering the carb loading I had to do last night for a swim session.  4 slices of bead and butter and 4 digestive biscuits when BG was 7.6. 
1650 m  (66 lengths) or an hour later BG was 4.8 so within bounds. Only problem was I overcompensated with an orange and it rose to 8.6 before driving back from the pool and 9.6 before bed   
I was sort of dreading pricking finger this morning. 
Have a great day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Tried my best not to sleep on my sensor by but failed dismally.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ibby

Carnt belive it hubby is 6.8 this morning after lots of 11+  higher units of insulin is maybe working lets see what it is all day


----------



## Lanny

08:22 BS 9.7  Uhm! &  a so so smile!

Had a Chinese takeaway last evening & guessing what bolus I needed & got it wrong, obviously: managed to stay up to watch ALL of the golf yesterday; super long day, though, & had 5 meals including the last one of Singapore fried rice with satay sauce! Found out from taxi driver, the last time I was out for 2nd vaccine jab, that my local takeaway does on line ordering & delivery so, it had stuck in my mind & I fancied something naughty while watching The Open! Finally turned in around 22:30 ish when I really should have stayed up to monitor & add corrections etc. but, was KNACKERED! Ah, well! A slapped wrists emoji for me, then! Enjoyed it though!

A bit later Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Live golf starts at 09:00 & another Japanese guy, playing for the US, Collin Morikawa a new comer stormed up the leader board yesterday with a 2nd round of 64 to be in 2nd place on -9 only 2 shots behind the leader on -11!  It’s Moving Day, as the 3rd round of golf is called as golfers move into position, hopefully up the leaderboard, ready to play the last & final round 4 tomorrow! A bit of a later start as the field was cut after yesterday’s round 2!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 for me and will finally be applying a new sensor tonight, keep your fingers crossed for me as think I'll break down if anything happens with yet another! Can't say I've been all that impressed with Libre 2 so far 

@Michael12421 oh no, hope you've gotten glucose in and are back in range, maybe a few through the night tests would be a good idea for you to do, wouldn't take much, just a few alarms set and meter right next to you 

@Northerner congrats on the HS!

@Grannylorraine enjoy your holiday

@Robin take a day off and just rest in the comfy chair!
xx


----------



## HenryBennett

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. I'm on catwatch today. Daughter is going to Silverstone. Her cat needed a trip to the vet yesterday, and needs to be watched carefully for a couple of days, so guess who 'volunteered' to pop over to her house and sit with it for a bit. Now the dilemma is, do I just sit in a comfy chair while I’m there, or do I do some gardening for her?


A “result“ for your daughter. She’s at Silverstone, you’re looking after her cat, AND you’re doing some gardening. All her Christmases have come early.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
8:19am so overslept but hey ho it's the weekend - 4.6 for me so not great but ok - 16u of tresiba taken which was an hour or so later but at least I've taken it.
23:40pm - 5.8 - bedtime and had 1 bag of mini cheddars because bg was below 8mmol


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Just been out for 104 minutes reasonably paced walk on the beach. A bit too hot though.

Earlier, fasting BG was 4.7

My BG seems to be consistently lower since I started to ramp up my exercise. Could be a coincidence, but I know there's a link between exercise and BG levels.


----------



## rebrascora

7.7 for me and nice and stable in the 7s all night so 6 units still working PM but the heat was too much for my 23 units Levemir yesterday morning and after a couple of minor hypos in the morning I had to feed the beast throughout the afternoon to keep in range, so I've dropped it one unit this morning. Pruning my apricot tree started the decline but I can now see the fruits ripening since I have taken off a lot of the new foliage growth and let the sun in to them. Only 13 fruits but some are absolute whoppers!
Had an absolutely lovely ride out with my sister on her wonderful horse Jack (Crackerjack) in the afternoon. I was worried about it being so desperately hot but she is over by the coast so it wasn't quite as baking as it had been inland and best of all (talking of insects @eggyg) no flies!! Can't believe the difference over there. We would have been swarmed by both clouds of pesky flies (horse and rider) and blood sucking horse flies (cleggs) at home. My horses spent most of the day in their stable out of the heat and flies. Then in the evening as the heat loving pesky flies ease a bit, the midges come out to feast.

@Northerner Many congrats on your House Special this morning Alan.

@Bloden.... can you give us phonetic pronunciation for your Welsh so that we can learn too.... although I am guessing that might be a rather onerous task! I am trying to pronounce Llongyfarchiadau but no idea if I am getting it right or, most likely, not!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> @Bloden.... can you give us phonetic pronunciation for your Welsh so that we can learn too.... although I am guessing that might be a rather onerous task! I am trying to pronounce Llongyfarchiadau but no idea if I am getting it right or, most likely, not!


@rebrascora
@Bloden 
When singing with the Male Voice Choir in Essex we had the Welsh written phonetically, so that it was easier to learn.
parham my dig tee Oh Mefanwhi. Habe ree do orth neg  led dee. 
Not quite right but close enough
Or slightly worse
The Welsh breakfast hymn, often sung before rugby matches. Sorry to the Welsh!
My hen laid an egg, I had it with toast

or
A hedan ose.  ‘ and Harry’s got an horse’





Again apologies!!


----------



## Bexlee

5.3 so close ! Formal lessons over and “fun” days next week so no work to do this weekend - I did planning in the week. So I’m sitting and enjoying car racing and a book. Too hot to do anything.
Have a good rest of the day one and all


----------



## Ditto

Boilin' innit? Phew. 8.0 @ 7.03 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Evening all. A but late on parade today. Hubby had bought me away for the weekend and internet is a bit patchy. Having a lovely time though!

5.8 this morning after an overnight high (not corrected), possibly caused by dehydration/miscounting carbsb in meal out (unusual but not unheard of)/tiredness/heat*
*take your pick, it could be anything   

Anyway, having a lovely time, though its so hot!!! I hope you're having a good day/weekend wherever you are.

@Northener contratulations on the HS


----------



## Bloden

It took me a while to learn this one cos it’s so long @rebrascora! The ll is straightforward if you know how: put the tip of your tongue so it’s touching the back of your top row of teeth and blow - the air should move down the sides of your tongue and produce a sound. That’s the letter ll in Welsh. The only other challenging sound is the letter ch - it’s like the ch in loch (not like the ck in lock). Oh, and the ong is like in long, not in longer. Try to roll the r a bit too. @silentsquirrel has just reminded me about the letter f - it’s pronounced like a v.

Right, now we’re ready...llong-er-varch-ee-add-eye. Llongyfarchiadau! 

I love the Essex Male Voice Choir versions @DuncanLord!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Bloden said:


> It took me a while to learn this one cos it’s so long @rebrascora! The ll is straightforward if you know how: put the tip of your tongue so it’s touching the back of your top row of teeth and blow - the air should move down the sides of your tongue and produce a sound. That’s the letter ll in Welsh. The only other challenging sound is the letter ch - it’s like the ch in loch (not like the ck in lock). Oh, and the ong is like in long, not in longer. Try to roll the r a bit too.
> 
> Right, now we’re ready...llong-er-farch-ee-add-eye. Llongyfarchiadau!
> 
> I love the Essex Male Voice Choir versions @DuncanLord!


and the single f is sounded as v?


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Thanks @Bloden it’s a while since I was bitten by flying ants. Horse flies are so passé now.


Flying ants bite?!! I never knew - you must be very tasty.


----------



## Bloden

silentsquirrel said:


> and the single f is sounded as v?


Oops, forgot that one. Thanks @silentsquirrel. I’ll edit my original post.


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> It took me a while to learn this one cos it’s so long @rebrascora! The ll is straightforward if you know how: put the tip of your tongue so it’s touching the back of your top row of teeth and blow - the air should move down the sides of your tongue and produce a sound. That’s the letter ll in Welsh. The only other challenging sound is the letter ch - it’s like the ch in loch (not like the ck in lock). Oh, and the ong is like in long, not in longer. Try to roll the r a bit too. @silentsquirrel has just reminded me about the letter f - it’s pronounced like a v.
> 
> Right, now we’re ready...llong-er-varch-ee-add-eye. Llongyfarchiadau!
> 
> I love the Essex Male Voice Choir versions @DuncanLord!


Think I have got it!!! How many times a day do you think I will have to practice it to actually stamp it into my memory. 
It seems to help if I imagine someone with a lilting welsh accent saying it, as you get a sense of the rhythm and poetry of the word.


----------



## Lanny

03:53 BS 6.0 Yay!  That’s more like it!

A very early but, not extremely, Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Another long day of golf & I actually forgot to eat: only once maybe due to the day before’s 5 meals; it was HOT yesterday too & I only had a two thirds full pot of Haagen Dazs vanilla ice cream of which I guessed the bolus of 40 units around 14:00 ish & ended up with BS 10 which I quite happily accepted! 

I DID say that it’s vital that my basal LR keeps me stable in case I don’t eat as often or as regularly when ill: add golf obsession to that as well; LR kept me around 7.2 to 7.8 all day yesterday!  I would have been heading off hypos, if not actual ones, if the basal was even a teeny weeny bit too much! Learnt that the hard way & it’s sticking in my brain, FINALLY!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

Yesterday I had the chance to clear out tons of rubbish my wife had collected in various parts of the house, as she went to my daughters for the day (after a lot of persuasion). I really had to work hard to get it all sorted and I ache today so no exercise or maybe a little light exercise today. A good piece of work done. 

5.3 BG this morning.

Nothing planned for the rest of the day....yawn


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.6 for me at 06:00. Off to have a walk around a National Trust garden today. Have a good one folks.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning Sunshine Sunday 6.1 Today 
Yesterday was a high score on waking as it was actually 10 ! 

Friday evening shouldn’t have but I had Battered Sausage & Chips on way home, then when I got home had about half dozen Rich Tea Biscuits so was no wonder my BS was a bit High Yesterday morningl

Have a Wonderful Weekend Everybody


----------



## SueEK

6.8 and off to the car boot, lotion on and hat to hand, going to be got hot hot here today. Have a good one all x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me too  Sooooo stuffy overnight


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Woke up early, well for me anyway, so a 5.5 at 06:25 this morning.
Time for breakfast then a long walk before the formula one comes on the goggle box. 
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## mage 1

4.9 for me today after dropping to 3.6
yesterday lovely day today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.4 for me. Spent most of the afternoon heading off lows and toddling along nicely all night by the look of it...ah well.

It’s warm already. Early beach walk beckons for a nice cool breeze...hope so anyway. How long before we all start wishing for a little bit of rain? 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all

6.5 for me. It’s gonna be a warm one!

Beach walk sounds perfect @Lisa66


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Flying ants bite?!! I never knew - you must be very tasty.


Extremely tasty! No, I’m not sure if flying ants bite, but I’m sure they’d make an exception for me! I got a few more bites yesterday from the garden! Just common or garden midges though. They’ll stop itching in a couple of days!
 I’m thinking of getting a hazmat suit. I wonder if Amazon sell them?


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. And a lovely morning it is too. 7.2 today, my own fault, was 6.4 at bedtime ( 7.4 seems to be my best bedtime reading for a good morning result) but I didn’t want anything to eat so thought I’d wing it! Obviously my liver wasn’t happy.

Thought I’d get a bit of peace this morning as grandkids had a late night, water fight went on until 9pm. I wasn’t involved, I’dlocked myself in the house by this stage! Showers and baths had to be had, wind down time, milk and a snack, then a story, for the little ones. But no, two of them are up, no doubt demanding their full English any minute now! No rest for the wicked!

Have a super Sunday, it’s going to be a hot one. Youngest daughter, hubby and baby are in for a scorcher at Silverstone, unfortunately daughter booked an uncovered grandstand! Oops! Baby will be fine in her pram with the attachable fan and parasol but her parents may be frazzled by the end. Here’s hoping they’re on the shady side, if there is one!


----------



## Ibby

Yesterday 6.8 today back to 12.5 for my hubby


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Survived cat sitting yesterday, though failed to persuade her to eat the delicious snack with her meds in ( liver flavour 'yogurt' for cats, who knew such things existed?) Luckily son and daughter weren’t too late back from Silverstone, despite their Park & Ride bus driver getting lost on the way back to the airfield car park. Hope your family enjoy it today, @eggyg , it’s the first time our kids have actually worn t-shirts and Factor 50 there, it’s normally freezing.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 7.3.

Today I’ll be mostly trying to avoid hypos as I had 3 yesterday. Calm down insulin, It’s just sunshine-nothing to get so worked up about! 

The garden beckons but I’ll be keeping my leg in a cast in the shade as it had steam coming out of it yesterday 

Have a lovely day with stable blood sugar


----------



## HenryBennett

goodybags said:


> Good Morning Sunshine Sunday 6.1 Today
> Yesterday was a high score on waking as it was actually 10 !


Boo to the HS of 10. Is that a PB?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me. 

Gardening was planned but too dammed hot.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 scan v 9.1 finger prick
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading was a nice round five earlier, which was good considering I had such a restless night's sleep with all this unaccustomed heat.  
Just back after a long walk in the misty woods - it was a welcome relief.

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.2 slightly lower carbs of late just to shift the last of the weight keeping water intake up.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.3 scan v 9.1 finger prick
> xx


Not a lot of difference there then between the 2. Which way was the scan arrow pointing?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  
6:32am and 6.2 for me so bgl in range - 16u of tresiba done

9:53pm - 7.9 before breakfast so in range which is good - 36g of carbs and 3.5u humalog - at breakfast yesterday and on Friday my bolus advisor advised 1u correction but I dismissed this because I've got to go with ether my DSN's advice of only correct over 10mmol or the bolus advisor's advice - I would be grateful for some feedback about this please.

23:49pm 5.5 bedtime and in range but below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs.


----------



## rebrascora

8.3 for me this morning after allowing Ian to tempt me into sharing his fish and chips followed by a piece of misshape chocolate flapjack. Thought it was just going to be a little bite sized piece from the packet he showed me but was easily more than double that when he handed it to me. Of course I didn't have to eat it all but I was always brought up to clear my plate. Didn't prebolus for any of it, just injected and ate as it was quite an impromptu meal and ended up in double figures for hours afterwards despite 2 quite generous corrections. Whilst it was nice, it wasn't worth the BG upheaval and it is a slippery slope with sweet stuff like that for me, so won't be repeating that experiment for a good while. It has totally ruined by PB TIR and I am not happy about that. Maybe I am getting a tad obsessive about my diabetes management when a good TIR percentage makes me happier than a piece of flapjack....


----------



## freesia

Afternoon everyone. Waking level was 4.8 this morning, i've decided its definitely the heat thats lowering it. 
I really fancied fish and chips at the seaside before we came home but everywhere was packed solid, queues for a takeaway were about 20 deep and there was no shade. Finally decided to come home a couple of hours earlier so now sitting in the shade relaxing, counting the days until i break up for summer.
Stay cool and hydrated everyone. Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Afternoon everyone. Waking level was 4.8 this morning, i've decided its definitely the heat thats lowering it.
> I really fancied fish and chips at the seaside before we came home but everywhere was packed solid, queues for a takeaway were about 20 deep and there was no shade. Finally decided to come home a couple of hours earlier so now sitting in the shade relaxing, counting the days until i break up for summer.
> Stay cool and hydrated everyone. Enjoy the rest of the day.


3 gets ups we’re nearly there !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 3 gets ups we’re nearly there !


Yep! We can do this!!!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.6 @ 7.03 for me.  I was mowing at 9, sorry neighbours, before it got too hot! Phew.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry for the short post this morning wasn't in the best of moods, neighbours were out the back (right outside my window) until the early hours playing music etc so up at 5:20 with around 1 hour kip and was feeling sick due to the day ahead, was a right effort to get breakfast and dinner down and left the non carbs of my tea BUT (excuse the crap pic)

I went out and had my 1st vaccine! 

@mum2westiesGill it was a steady arrow but means nothing as it stopped working tonight! 
xx


----------



## rebrascora

OH WOW!!!! Well done @Kaylz. I know that must have taken a huge effort on your part. I hope it all went smoothly. Bruce looks chuffed to bits and so proud of you! Just fab!


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> I went out and had my 1st vaccine!


I 'liked' your post, but I'd have given it a triple 'like' if that was possible! Well done!


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Sorry for the short post this morning wasn't in the best of moods, neighbours were out the back (right outside my window) until the early hours playing music etc so up at 5:20 with around 1 hour kip and was feeling sick due to the day ahead, was a right effort to get breakfast and dinner down and left the non carbs of my tea BUT (excuse the crap pic)
> View attachment 17975
> I went out and had my 1st vaccine!
> 
> @mum2westiesGill it was a steady arrow but means nothing as it stopped working tonight!
> xx


Good for you going and getting your first vaccine. Well done!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Sorry for the short post this morning wasn't in the best of moods, neighbours were out the back (right outside my window) until the early hours playing music etc so up at 5:20 with around 1 hour kip and was feeling sick due to the day ahead, was a right effort to get breakfast and dinner down and left the non carbs of my tea BUT (excuse the crap pic)
> View attachment 17975
> I went out and had my 1st vaccine!
> 
> @mum2westiesGill it was a steady arrow but means nothing as it stopped working tonight!
> xx


I'm really sorry your sensor has stopped working - have you got a spare one or will you have to contact Abbott?

That's really bad of your neighbours!

Ps love your pic xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz  I know I have no right to be BUT I’m really proud of you, wonderful news xxx


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> I'm really sorry your sensor has stopped working - have you got a spare one or will you have to contact Abbott?
> 
> That's really bad of your neighbours!
> 
> Ps love your pic xx


New one on now hun but will still be reporting to Abbott as they'll need to replace it, my 4th replacement out of 5 sensors!  xx


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> Sorry for the short post this morning wasn't in the best of moods, neighbours were out the back (right outside my window) until the early hours playing music etc so up at 5:20 with around 1 hour kip and was feeling sick due to the day ahead, was a right effort to get breakfast and dinner down and left the non carbs of my tea BUT (excuse the crap pic)
> View attachment 17975
> I went out and had my 1st vaccine!
> 
> @mum2westiesGill it was a steady arrow but means nothing as it stopped working tonight!
> xx


Great news @Kaylz …….the vaccine not the noisy neighbours. Hope libre 2 plays this time too.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 5.1

@Kaylz - really pleased that you went out, got the vaccine.  It must have been a supreme effort for you.


----------



## Lanny

05:09 BS 6.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday was another long day of very exciting golf. The Japanese American guy did indeed win from 1 shot behind the leader going into the final round on his first time playing The Open! It’s only his second year as a pro & he’d already won his first major last year, with no patrons, playing at The US PGA for the first time as well! He’s truly made his mark & a new star is here as he’s the first ever golfer to win two majors playing them for the first time!  So, that’s the second time a new comer playing The Open for the first time has won at Royal St. George’s as Ben Curtis also did it in 2003 ! Collin Morikawa is being compared to Tiger Woods already & indeed his Iron shots are very reminiscent of Tiger’s in his hay day: putting is the only weak point with quite a few missed putts at the start but, he got better each round & by the final round yesterday he overtook the lead; Bristish links greens are much slower than the US’ much faster greens & he’s only played them these last two weeks when he came over to play The Scottish Open last week & bogeyed, +1, his first five holes! He learnt & adjusted REALLY fast!

NOW the next big event is next week with The Olympics in Tokyo next week!  The ONLY other event where I’m EVEN more of a telly zombie!


----------



## HenryBennett

A satisfactory 5.8 at 05:45 to start the week. 
My sister in law came to stay last night as her husband died yesterday. I’m not sure what the day holds. I think the funeral will be on Wednesday as these things happen very quickly in NI. For some reason way quicker than in England.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.7 today.
@HenryBennett sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Lanny

Sorry to hear of your SIL’s loss @HenryBennett 

Is there an Irish wake where an overnight vigil is held at home & family members come round to reminisce: a neighbour passed away in recent years & the wake was held the day before the funeral ?


----------



## mage 1

5 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1. Up far too early but too hot to sleep. Had to get up and have a walk up the garden to cool down. Another scorcher forecast today, I think I’ll mostly be staying indoors today, tidying up after the sleepover and BBQ last night. We’re not cut out for this weather are we?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.7 today my best score in a long while, off to play golf in this lovely weather
enjoy the day everyone. @HenryBennett take care it’ll be a difficult few days for you. Thinking of you


----------



## Northerner

HenryBennett said:


> My sister in law came to stay last night as her husband died yesterday. I’m not sure what the day holds. I think the funeral will be on Wednesday as these things happen very quickly in NI. For some reason way quicker than in England.


So sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.1. Up far too early but too hot to sleep. Had to get up and have a walk up the garden to cool down. Another scorcher forecast today, I think I’ll mostly be staying indoors today, tidying up after the sleepover and BBQ last night. We’re not cut out for this weather are we?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Haha! I've done exactly the same!  I get nothing done in this weather, which is why Spring is my favourite season - usually just about right temperature-wise, and with better sleeping conditions 

6.1 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning


HenryBennett said:


> A satisfactory 5.8 at 05:45 to start the week.
> My sister in law came to stay last night as her husband died yesterday. I’m not sure what the day holds. I think the funeral will be on Wednesday as these things happen very quickly in NI. For some reason way quicker than in England.


Thinking of your family on reading your sad news @HenryBennett


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Sorry to hear of your SIL’s loss @HenryBennett
> 
> Is there an Irish wake where an overnight vigil is held at home & family members come round to reminisce: a neighbour passed away in recent years & the wake was held the day before the funeral ?


Lanny, I don’t know what’s planned. My SIL arrived after midnight having driven from Fivemiletown. She has a house close by in Bangor but mostly lives in the bungalow next door to one of her care homes in Clabby (very close to Fivemiletown). 
The only thing I know is that the funeral will be in Ballyclare which is where he’s from.


----------



## Hazel

Good morning all - 5.2 today

Have a cracking day everyone


----------



## goodybags

Monday Morning 8.1 
- well I did have a Choc Ice yesterday afternoon plus a Doner Kebab for diner yesterday evening so a BS of 8.1 is to be expected really.

I’ve a busy week ahead, with a few Hospital appointments over the next few days, (Eyes & Ankle)
Take Care Everybody !


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*BINGO!*

and well done @Hazel too!   
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo two


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. A 4.9 for me this morning.

@HenryBennett sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## Michael12421

@HenryBennett

So very sorry to  read of your sad news


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. The Red Arrows flew over us again at riding yesterday! Not in formation this time, just a loose group with a couple of stragglers  (they were on their way to Fairford, from where they were going to start their display for the F1 GP, I looked up later). We were out for a hack with a group, and I'd just commented, I wonder if we’ll see the Red Arrows again today, for Silverstone, and lo and behold they appeared on cue.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning
A 5.7 for me today.
Well done @Hazel  and @MeeTooTeeTwo  on your HS.
sorry to hear your sad news @HenryBennett    Take care and commiserations to the family.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning all   Even despite being 6.2 before bed, I still managed to wake up in the safe zone (4.5) Was 5.0 yesterday and 5.4 the day before

@HarryBennett Really sorry to hear this, please look after yourself


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Have the best day you can everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me, not much sleep and back to work.

@HenryBennett sorry for your loss we know that area well my wife's uncles had a farm in Fintona so we used to stay at the Valley Hotel in Five mile town then sadly both uncles passed away. We inherited and sold the farm but still own some land there which we rent out, planning to build a windfarm on it but as you know the legal system in that area is very slow. Although sad the Irish wake is a nice way to say goodbye to your loved ones it's nice to have them at home where they belong while family and friends sit and chat with them there.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.7 today, feel like if I shut my eyes I could  fall asleep anywhere today! Half hour nap after dinner will be attempted

Far too hot again already!
xx


----------



## Flower

Morning down here on 3.2, stupid insulin & heat 

Sorry for your sad news @HenryBennett 

Staying in the shade today, plaster casts & heat are not a good mix.

Have a good day , hope you’re ok out there.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

7:06am Bgl 6.4 and happy to say it's in my target range 

23:34pm bedtime 3 hours and 90 minutes after tea Bgl 8.2 not great but ok - just above 8mmol and had my bedtime snack of 1 bag of mini cheddars 13g of carbs staring at me - didn't have any humalog

what I did at bedtime must've been right because I'm in target this morning


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me today and I am happy enough with that. 
I had a very late dinner.... more of a midnight feast.... omelette and big plate of salad and really enjoyed it. Shot myself 3.5 units which was a number I fished out of thin air because it shouldn't really have needed any insulin at all. I just don't seem to respond to insulin on an evening anymore.....It has to be a basal issue but 23 units in the morning is keeping me nice and steady all day until the evening. Started at 7.9 and levels didn't drop below 6 despite waiting almost an hour before eating and started to rise slightly just afterwards. I thought the protein from the eggs might take me higher through the night so I added another half unit on as I climbed into bed on 6.6 and had a nice 4-5 flatfish all night just dipping below 4 as I woke up.... which might just have been a compression low as it increased to mid 4s moments later and I had been tossing and turning with being too warm. 
I know I broke a whole raft of diabetes rules there but my body just doesn't seem to be playing by the rules at the moment! 
My diabetes management has become ridiculously intuitive or perhaps more accurately described as guess based. Thank goodness for Libre! 
I am starting to dread the changeover to Libre 2 with all the problems people are reporting. I ordered a replacement Libre 2 reader a couple of weeks ago and no sign of that yet so I am hoping I can remain on the original version for the foreseeable future. I am not sure the alarms will be a significant benefit to me anyway.

Many congratulations to our regular House Special stars @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you both on form.

@HenryBennett So sorry for your family bereavement.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> 3.9 for me today and I am happy enough with that.
> I had a very late dinner.... more of a midnight feast.... omelette and big plate of salad and really enjoyed it. Shot myself 3.5 units which was a number I fished out of thin air because it shouldn't really have needed any insulin at all. I just don't seem to respond to insulin on an evening anymore.....It has to be a basal issue but 23 units in the morning is keeping me nice and steady all day until the evening. Started at 7.9 and levels didn't drop below 6 despite waiting almost an hour before eating and started to rise slightly just afterwards. I thought the protein from the eggs might take me higher through the night so I added another half unit on as I climbed into bed on 6.6 and had a nice 4-5 flatfish all night just dipping below 4 as I woke up.... which might just have been a compression low as it increased to mid 4s moments later and I had been tossing and turning with being too warm.
> I know I broke a whole raft of diabetes rules there but my body just doesn't seem to be playing by the rules at the moment!
> My diabetes management has become ridiculously intuitive or perhaps more accurately described as guess based. Thank goodness for Libre!
> I am starting to dread the changeover to Libre 2 with all the problems people are reporting. I ordered a replacement Libre 2 reader a couple of weeks ago and no sign of that yet so I am hoping I can remain on the original version for the foreseeable future. I am not sure the alarms will be a significant benefit to me anyway.
> 
> Many congratulations to our regular House Special stars @Hazel and @MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you both on form.
> 
> @HenryBennett So sorry for your family bereavement.


If I was 3.9 hypo I'd be panicking. How come you're happy with it?


----------



## DuncanLord

Trying to get my head round loosing weight but keeping BG under control. 
Have to eat carbs to walk and exercise but what’s point ( apart from getting fitter) if you don’t loose weight. 
anyone know high carb food that’s low in calories. 
Carbs to get BG but no calories to lose weight. Is this an endless problem.


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> Trying to get my head round loosing weight but keeping BG under control.
> Have to eat carbs to walk and exercise but what’s point ( apart from getting fitter) if you don’t loose weight.
> anyone know high carb food that’s low in calories.
> Carbs to get BG but no calories to lose weight. Is this an endless problem.


If you are on a mixed insulin, Humulin 3, as your signature says, you don’t have much flexibility, once the insulin is in for the day, it’s in. For those of us on a basal/bolus regime, we can just lower the amount of insulin we take with our meal just before we exercise, so we don’t need extra carbs. Is there a reason why you are on a mixed insulin?


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Is there a reason why you are on a mixed insulin?


I told @DuncanLord to ask about this (and I apologise for jumping in) but they told him as he was on such low doses of the  mixed (3 in the morning and 1 at night if I remember correctly) they didn't see a basal bolus regime really working/being of benefit but I did point out that I was only taking 1 unit of basal for 2 years and minimal bolus and if a meal didn't require a bolus then so be it but at least it would've given more flexibility but I believe it was originally due to the Type 2 diagnosis that mixed was prescribed but my convo was after it was discovered it was in fact Type 1

Again sorry both for jumping in! xx


----------



## Kaylz

So guys that have been so kind to me about going out I just want to say thanks, I now realise that being outside feels fine and it's more the fear of touching or having to touch something while out, as long as I could keep my hands in my pockets I think I'd be ok xx


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> If I was 3.9 hypo I'd be panicking. How come you're happy with it?


Firstly, I don't consider it a "hypo" as non diabetic people drop below 4 occasionally and my range is set at 3.9-10 so I am right on the bottom edge of my range. 
Secondly that is a Libre reading and a finger prick would probably be low 4s as the Libre usually reads slightly lower than a finger prick. 
Thirdly, even if it is below 4 I can see from my Libre graph that it has only just dipped ever so slightly, just as I have woken up, so it is not like I have been sub 4 for any length of time and there is no danger whatsoever of my levels suddenly dropping dramatically lower when they have been really steady all night. 
And I know from experience that it will rise quite suddenly the moment I swing my legs out of bed and stand up, although I did have a single jelly baby just to show some semblance of "following the rules" but only because my FOTF has been quite mild recently.
Finally, panicking achieves nothing. 

You have to view it all in context with how you know your body is working.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Checking in after a few days away. In meetings all day Friday and then a weekend of cooking, baking and looking after the baby.

5.8 at 05:53 Friday, 5.2 at 05:42 on Saturday, 5.0 at 07:26 yesterday and 5.8 at 08:13 this morning (I forgot to test first thing and had been up for a couple of hours and had two mugs of tea). BBQ on Friday night, Greek Roast Lamb in the garden yesterday and I feel another BBQ coming on for this evening. The Pimms is going down far too well   

I hope everyone has a great week in the sun


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> If you are on a mixed insulin, Humulin 3, as your signature says, you don’t have much flexibility, once the insulin is in for the day, it’s in. For those of us on a basal/bolus regime, we can just lower the amount of insulin we take with our meal just before we exercise, so we don’t need extra carbs. Is there a reason why you are on a mixed insulin?


Yes you are correct @Robin 
I am on mixed insulin, started on that when first diagnosed with type 2 and they haven’t changed it yet, even though I’ve got Type 1 antibodies. just cut it down to now 2 units in morning and 1 unit in evening.  
Perhaps they are waiting for my pancreas to give up???


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> Yes you are correct @Robin
> I am on mixed insulin, started on that when first diagnosed with type 2 and they haven’t changed it yet, even though I’ve got Type 1 antibodies. just cut it down to now 2 units in morning and 1 unit in evening.
> Perhaps they are waiting for my pancreas to give up???


Sometimes Diabetes clinics think, if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. But I think it’s fair to point out to them that it’s not working for you, because of your exercise and having to front load a lot of carbs for it, and that the consequence is not being able to lose weight, and that you need something more flexible. And see what they say.


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> Sometimes Diabetes clinics think, if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. But I think it’s fair to point out to them that it’s not working for you, because of your exercise and having to front load a lot of carbs for it, and that the consequence is not being able to lose weight, and that you need something more flexible. And see what they say.


I’ll give that a try @Robin thank you.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> my wife's uncles had a farm in Fintona so we used to stay at the Valley Hotel in Five mile town


Amazing … I love the Valley Hotel. A really authentic family run business where they value their customers. Old fashioned, in all the best ways - modern, refurbished rooms but an attention to detail you rarely get in chains. I’m getting carried away I so like staying there. It’s a small world.


----------



## HenryBennett

Thank you all for your kindness. My SIL was in better form than I thought she might be. Rather than cook breakfast I took the two sisters to a nice little cafe nearby for breakfast. My BIL loved cricket and when we lived in London they’d often come over in the summer and I‘d take him to the Lord’s test. She enjoyed a bit of reminiscing this morning but not in a maudlin way. 
The funeral will be on Thursday and Covid regs restrict it to 30 mourners here.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. 6.5 @ 7.10 chuffed with that.  Boiling like yesterday, managed half a flowerbed and now I'm hosing... there isn't a ban yet is there?

Sorry for your loss @HenryBennett  

Congrats @Kaylz


----------



## Bexlee

5.0 and dropping this morning. The drop confirmed with blood !

Looking at the odd comment about libre 2. I must say I’ve only had two issues with libre 2 and I’m on sensor number 14. One reading very wrong and one kept alarming. - both replaced.  I’m finding them more accurate than libre 1. I think we all potentially react differently to them.


“Fun” days at school this week until the end on Wednesday. We’ve done the how do you survive in a 2km wide dome in a pandemic today with nothing from the outside ……interestingly written in 2012 oh what did they know !

sorry to hear your news @HenryBennett


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> So guys that have been so kind to me about going out I just want to say thanks, I now realise that being outside feels fine and it's more the fear of touching or having to touch something while out, as long as I could keep my hands in my pockets I think I'd be ok xx


That’s such a huge step forward if you can feel relatively comfortable outside. Maybe start with controlled outings where you are literally just going for a wander, no purpose to it so no visiting shops etc but just enjoying the feeling of being outside and enjoying the freedom and fresh air.  I’m so pleased for you xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> That’s such a huge step forward if you can feel relatively comfortable outside. Maybe start with controlled outings where you are literally just going for a wander, no purpose to it so no visiting shops etc but just enjoying the feeling of being outside and enjoying the freedom and fresh air.  I’m so pleased for you xx


That's the plan but limited to weekend afternoons as with the bus timetable changing last week Bruce isn't in and had his tea until near 7pm so it's a bit late for me as generally exhausted by then and especially at the moment with the heat xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Robin
Just spoken with the diabetes team. There is no chance of doing anything at the moment as I’m not needing enough insulin. 
Apparently I’m also not eating 2905 calories per day so I will lose weight but it might take time as body changes shape and changes fat to muscle which weighs more so scales do not tell truth. 

Just wait next time I’ll be told my BMI is too high.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to an 8.8 today. Seems to be pretty standard at the moment.

On a separate note…Eris got her first proper shoes today. Been waiting for the day I could take her to Clark’s for a fitting…though the pretty shoe options were lacking (literally one pair and not available in her size). We chose a nice sturdy pair of dusky pink trainers though. Can’t wait to let her run free in them.


----------



## SB2015

Those shoes look very smart @merrymunky 
Well done on your levels settling into single figures.

Just back from a fabulous weekend, where I saw my family for the first time since the first lockdown.
We had a picnic in the park with 19 of us, and in the five hours we were there I had time to sit in small groups. at a distance, and just chat with all of them Through the afternoon.  It was glorious.

The following day we erected a scarecrow I had made for my brother’s 70th birthday.
His birthday was in January so Sullivan is dressed for winter, but he didn’t seem to complain.

He has joined Gilbert who I made 20 years ago who is looking a bit sad now.
so hoping that Sullivan will cheer him up.


----------



## DuncanLord

@SB2015 
I’m sure Sullivan will keep Gilbert happy, as in their lyrics,
“Then give three cheers, and one cheer more,
For the hardy Captain of the Pinafore!”


----------



## DuncanLord

Well this afternoon followed the advice of Diabetes Nurse and vastly increased carbs. 
went up to 12.8 two hours after dinner.  An hour later 11.6.  And I felt sleepy and no energy.   Forced myself to do a 3 km walk,   BG’s came down to 5.8 but then by bedtime up to 6.5.  
I think I’ll follow my own system of lower carbs and see how closely they watch the data that’s sent through to the team who are supposed to be watching.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.9 at 05:35. So far so good with funeral arrangements.


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - 4.0


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all

7.1

Happy with that. Let’s hope this trend continues!!!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 today

Have a great day everybody !


----------



## freesia

Good morning. New sensor shows 8.0, finger prick 6.8. Its the last day the children are in today, tomorrow we have a training day then summer hols. I am on my knees, exhausted. Happy holidays to any teachers and support workers out there.
@merrymunky the shoes are very smart, you'll need eyes everywhere now! Levels looking good, well done 
@SB2015 so pleased you had a lovely time with your family. Sullivan looks rather smart.
Have a good day everyone, its going to be hot again!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A 6.0 for me this morning. 
have a great day.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7 on the nose for me.

Off to the supermarket this morning. I usually like to be efficient and get in and out, however today I may take opportunity to loiter...probably by the chillers. 31c here yesterday and looks like we’re heading that way again.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A slightly better sleep than previously but have woken to a 7.4 for reasons unknown. I’m wondering if it as I haven’t been walking for almost a week. It’s far too hot for Mr Eggy ( and me if truth be told) it puts an incredible strain on his heart, same if it’s too cold. Of course we could go out early doors but he likes his bed too much.

The Petrol Heads arrived home last night after their long weekend at Silverstone. They’ve all had a great time, even baby Zara, it’s a pity she won’t remember it. The hot weather was unbearable at times though, but they had large golf brollies that offered a bit of shade, and caps. I’ve seen a few photos but I’m sure there’s more. They were very pleased with the result too.

No plans other than general domestic/ garden chores and a lounge in the garden later on this afternoon.

Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Those shoes look very smart @merrymunky
> Well done on your levels settling into single figures.
> 
> Just back from a fabulous weekend, where I saw my family for the first time since the first lockdown.
> We had a picnic in the park with 19 of us, and in the five hours we were there I had time to sit in small groups. at a distance, and just chat with all of them Through the afternoon.  It was glorious.
> 
> The following day we erected a scarecrow I had made for my brother’s 70th birthday.
> His birthday was in January so Sullivan is dressed for winter, but he didn’t seem to complain.
> View attachment 18005
> He has joined Gilbert who I made 20 years ago who is looking a bit sad now.
> so hoping that Sullivan will cheer him up.


He looks very lifelike! He would definitely scare me if I met him in a field! You’re very clever Sue.


----------



## SB2015

6.8 This morning.  Now starting a hit of antibiotics to sort out SIBO after dairy free had no impact.

@freesia I feel for you in this heat.  Glad that you are on your last day with the children.
Sorry to read your news @HenryBennett , but glad that arrangements are going smoothly.

The heat is rising and the garden is already too warm for breakfast.
Keep cool whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Woke earlier to the sound of the graunchiest sounding hydraulics on the recycling lorry. The perils of sleeping with all the windows open, I normally sleep through it.


----------



## Flower

Morning 3.8, my insulin is super efficient at the moment even at a reduced rate! 

Excellent scarecrow making @SB2015 , lovely pink shoes for your little girl @merrymunky 

Have a good day out there


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Was hoping to get a lot of gardening jobs done this week but just too hot for any sustained effort. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ibby

12.1 for hubby been prescribed novo rapid by diabetic nurse at hospital unit to take at lunch time as well as  my doses of novo  mix  but rang dr yesterday morning  to get her to do prescription but she’s not done it yet and diabetic specialist nurse said to start it as some as I could pic up prescription


----------



## Maca44

4.1 another restless night with many trips to the summer room to cool down with the A/C on, get grouchy in hot weather.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:47am 11.7 for me this morning - 16u of tresiba done and 1.5u humalog correction done but should I have done this now or waited and done it in one go when I have my breakfast insulin because now it will cause a bit of insulin stacking and I will probably go hypo at some point. I think the high is because I was hypo at bedtime so treated it with 3 jelly babies but because at the 15 minute check it was below 8mmol I then had not 1 but 2 bags of mini cookies 26g of carbs but what's done is done and I made a wrong choice.

23:52pm 4.6 bedtime and 15 minute hypo check

23:24pm 3.8 bedtime and hypo but no idea why - I did leave 1 potato when I had my tea so maybe that resulted in me then having a bit too much insulin in me.

@everydayupsanddowns we spoke too soon about the hypo

@Kaylz with my bgl's  being a bit uppy and downy ie hypo, high and now probably risking another hypo I'm wondering if it's the right choice to leave any changes with the breakfast i:c ratio this morning and changing it from 1:10 to 1:8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

An   12.2 for me, seems my body wasn't working as it did yesterday morning but couldn't take the risk so popped 3 Lifts

Had a text from ParcelForce yesterday with a sensor replacement delivery, there's a note on Bruce's door to leave behind the porch door and Donald always does, imagine my horror when the text says Andy will be delivering it and he took it away with him! He also tried Bruce's front door! (he hadn't bothered to pull it back after trying it so handle was still down etc) another attempt will be made today but if it's Andy again it will end up at the post office  I do hope Donald is ok and back when my next one is due for delivery!
xx


----------



## rebrascora

New sensor started this morning for me after being applied yesterday afternoon. Not impressed with it's first reading of 9.3.... but then I did a finger prick and got 9.4 so I guess I can't knock it!
The annoying thing is that I had a very low carb meal last night. (smoked ham and cauliflower cheese followed by a little natural Greek yoghurt with a spoon of stewed rhubarb with sweetener and seeds) Injected 3.5 units for it in advance (far more than it needed) when levels were 7.7 and  then another (risky?) half unit at bedtime when reading was 6.8. The night before that resulted in a 3.9 the following morning but it reversed the numbers and gave me 9.3 today. Sometimes I just don't get it!! Levels were so incredibly steady yesterday all day 3s, 4s and 5s (The 3s were actually nearer 5 (I finger pricked when they persisted) and then in the late evening, things just go silly. I also did some quite physical work for 4 hours in the evening when the temp was less hot, ripping out a pig wire fence which was woven into the ground by ivy, brambles and nettles roots, so I would have expected that would have helped lower levels though the night too..... but clearly not! Very disappointing!

@SB2015 So pleased you had a wonderful family get together and really impressed with Sullivan. Bit of a dapper chappie with his monocle and pocket hankerchief. Hope ABs settle things for you. Do you have probiotics at the ready for afterwards?

@merrymunky Love the dusky pink shoes.... Do they come in grown up sizes??... I want some! Would have been nice to see her bonny face in the photo too though! Good to see you broke through the mid 8 ceiling this morning after being stuck there for a while. Hope that downward trend continues. Well done for sticking at it!

@adrian1der I see you discretely sneaked in an House Special over the weekend so congrats on that!


----------



## mage 1

5.5 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Just back from 100 minute walk on the beach. Nice but getting a bit hot out there.

Earlier BG 5.5


----------



## adrian1der

Lots of outdoor eating at the moment. We have settled into a routine where baby has a bath and bed sometime between 5:30 and 6:30. We are then eating around 7:30-8:00pm. It is really nice in the garden at that time as the heat of the day has passed. The monitor just has range to make it to the outdoor table so all good. Tom Kerridge's Warm Courgette, Feta and Herb Salad and Thai Chicken Skewers last night together with a Rib-eye Steak for my wife, all done on the BBQ. Result? A 4.8 at 05:48 so pleased with that.

Looks like another scorcher here in West Berks today and looking at the forecast Tomorrow and Thursday as well but predictably for the UK thunderstorms follow for the weekend.


----------



## rebrascora

Starting to think my Fiasp might be compromised..... maybe by the heat.  2.5 units this morning when I woke up has only brought me down 2mmols with no breakfast yet. It _w_ould explain why my last 2 low carb evening meals have taken so much more insulin than they should and I haven't been eating through the day, so that is the only time I have been using it.


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> New sensor started this morning for me after being applied yesterday afternoon. Not impressed with it's first reading of 9.3.... but then I did a finger prick and got 9.4 so I guess I can't knock it!
> The annoying thing is that I had a very low carb meal last night. (smoked ham and cauliflower cheese followed by a little natural Greek yoghurt with a spoon of stewed rhubarb with sweetener and seeds) Injected 3.5 units for it in advance (far more than it needed) when levels were 7.7 and  then another (risky?) half unit at bedtime when reading was 6.8. The night before that resulted in a 3.9 the following morning but it reversed the numbers and gave me 9.3 today. Sometimes I just don't get it!! Levels were so incredibly steady yesterday all day 3s, 4s and 5s (The 3s were actually nearer 5 (I finger pricked when they persisted) and then in the late evening, things just go silly. I also did some quite physical work for 4 hours in the evening when the temp was less hot, ripping out a pig wire fence which was woven into the ground by ivy, brambles and nettles roots, so I would have expected that would have helped lower levels though the night too..... but clearly not! Very disappointing!
> 
> @SB2015 So pleased you had a wonderful family get together and really impressed with Sullivan. Bit of a dapper chappie with his monocle and pocket hankerchief. Hope ABs settle things for you. Do you have probiotics at the ready for afterwards?
> 
> @merrymunky Love the dusky pink shoes.... Do they come in grown up sizes??... I want some! Would have been nice to see her bonny face in the photo too though! Good to see you broke through the mid 8 ceiling this morning after being stuck there for a while. Hope that downward trend continues. Well done for sticking at it!
> 
> @adrian1der I see you discretely sneaked in an House Special over the weekend so congrats on that!


It was tricky to keep her still long enough to get a good photo but while she sat with granny to be fitted I got a quick couple of snaps.

But here’s some recent general snaps because we all love baby spam…


----------



## rebrascora

@merrymunky Oh gosh, she is so gorgeous!!! Thanks for the update. Those photos have put a huge smile on my face and I'm pretty certain I won't be the only one. You can't put a price on that!


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report my levels have at last come down to 5.8, so it looks like the Fiasp is working but not as effective as it should be and very, VERY sluggish!


----------



## freesia

@merrymunky those pics are lovely. She's gorgeous


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> Hope ABs settle things for you. Do you have probiotics at the ready for afterwards


Ready and waiting.  Thanks for the heads up in this.
I reread the book Gut, and I will be as nice as I can to my guts.  They deserve it.


----------



## SB2015

What a smiler @merrymunky 
fabulous photos.


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> Starting to think my Fiasp might be compromised..... maybe by the heat.  2.5 units this morning when I woke up has only brought me down 2mmols with no breakfast yet. It _w_ould explain why my last 2 low carb evening meals have taken so much more insulin than they should and I haven't been eating through the day, so that is the only time I have been using it.


That sounds like a likely culprit.
I know some found that it lost its effectiveness on them after a while but you have been using it a good long while with success, so more likely to be that cartridge/vial.  In this heat it is easy to see how that could happen.  I hope a new cartridge/vial sorts things out.


----------



## Telemóveis

Woke up at 4.1 today, despite having a maple and pecan plait at bedtime, so was expecting to be higher but apparently not  Really hoping I'm not heading back to the 3s but we shall see


----------



## SB2015

DuncanLord said:


> @SB2015
> I’m sure Sullivan will keep Gilbert happy, as in their lyrics,
> “Then give three cheers, and one cheer more,
> For the hardy Captain of the Pinafore!”


I had originially called this one George, but then saw an interview they did and decided to change his name.  We went for Gilbert and Sullivan instead, and so had to swap big black framed glasses to a monocle.  All good fun and there are plans for Gilbertina next for another birthday on the allotment.


----------



## rebrascora

SB2015 said:


> That sounds like a likely culprit.
> I know some found that it lost its effectiveness on them after a while but you have been using it a good long while with success, so more likely to be that cartridge/vial.  In this heat it is easy to see how that could happen.  I hope a new cartridge/vial sorts things out.


Afraid I am somewhat obsessive about waste so will just have to continue upping my doses/corrections unless it becomes totally ineffective, as there is still more than a third left in that cartridge to use up and I don't want to risk exposing a new cartridge to this heat and it go off too. The weather will break soon enough. It does seem to be working still but definitely sluggish and reduced effectiveness.


----------



## rebrascora

SB2015 said:


> Ready and waiting.  Thanks for the heads up in this.
> I reread the book Gut, and I will be as nice as I can to my guts.  They deserve it.


My sister is ordering me some Raw (British produced) Kimchi from Sainsbury's thanks to @Inka's tip off about it, so my gut will be getting a treat later this week when they get their delivery. Not eaten it before so hope my mouth also finds it a treat..... it can always be reeducated though!


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> My sister is ordering me some Raw (British produced) Kimchi from Sainsbury's thanks to @Inka's tip off about it, so my gut will be getting a treat later this week when they get their delivery. Not eaten it before so hope my mouth also finds it a treat..... it can always be reeducated though!


I shall be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all, cooling down a bit now thank goodness. Very noisy in the heat, mowers all day sirens all night.  Loving the photographs of babies and scarecrows. 7.7 @ 7.16


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> Those shoes look very smart @merrymunky
> Well done on your levels settling into single figures.
> 
> Just back from a fabulous weekend, where I saw my family for the first time since the first lockdown.
> We had a picnic in the park with 19 of us, and in the five hours we were there I had time to sit in small groups. at a distance, and just chat with all of them Through the afternoon.  It was glorious.
> 
> The following day we erected a scarecrow I had made for my brother’s 70th birthday.
> His birthday was in January so Sullivan is dressed for winter, but he didn’t seem to complain.
> View attachment 18005
> He has joined Gilbert who I made 20 years ago who is looking a bit sad now.
> so hoping that Sullivan will cheer him up.


That’s veeeeeery creepy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from another early riser. A much more pleasant 6.4 for me.

Looking like another hot day for us. We decided to nip into town yesterday, phew, it was blooming hot! We did what we had to do, including lunch, and went home. I couldn’t even sit in the shade in the garden yesterday, it was just too much. Today and tomorrow are supposed to be even hotter and I’m out today for lunch with my oldest girlfriends. I hope this restaurant has AC! Then tomorrow evening we’re out with friends, I’m melting at the prospect. Plus, and I actually can’t believe I’m saying this, I’m struggling to eat. My appetite is non existent, that has never happened before. Maybe a nice crisp glass of dry white wine may help! 

Enjoy your day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 5.4 this morning at 06:00. The hay fever has just kicked in.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Sensor shows 10.3, finger prick 8.9. Graph also shows i'm out of range most of the night. How with a bedtime reading of 5.4 and a teaspoonful of peanut butter i've no idea. Putting it down to the heat.
Last day in work today, training, and its going to be a hot one   !
Enjoy your day whatever you are planning, stay cool....well as cool as you can.


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Little Miss Forgetful forgot to check yesterday & I’ve a swingy couple of days too so, a bit of a Little Miss Hopping On Toes as well!

First off, I woke yesterday 20/07/21 05:07 BS 8.8 which I was ok with as the previous day was heading off hypos AGAIN, caused by the heat most probably, & not reducing NR by enough when I ate: swinging down to BS 5.5 & BS 4.3 2 hours after breakfast & lunch respectively that needed an oatcake each time & a some coke first in the case of lunch; only eating vegetable soup & Greek yoghurt, in the heat, probably didn’t help as I was totally guessing the doses! So, finally went ultra conservative with the dinner dose which left me a little high at BS 10.5 at 2 hours after & went to bed on that. Oh yes! Almost forgot! Was just after 18:00 & doing LR before bed when, really rather annoyingly, the pen was just 2 units short, which I couldn’t tell as I injected 60 first with the usual 2 airshot beforehand, pulling out the needle to dial up the second lot but, there was only 16 left: would have been enough without the airshot; BUT, invariably when I don’t do it I get a blocked needle! Couldn’t be bothered to go to the fridge for 2 units & going to bed on BS 10.5 as well was a bit of a double whammy of caution & laziness so, perfectly happy it was in the 8’s upon waking yesterday! Yesterday was a less swingy day as I knew better what to bolus for Greek yoghurt for breakfast & veg soup for lunch with dinner, both days, of more substantial cottage pie the night before & fish & chips with beans last night with me going to bed on BS 10.6 after a cautious correction of 6 units of NR: another thing that made me swing a bit & nervous of correcting highs is that my correction factors are also too high; not sure how much & to save complicated maths I’m compensating by aiming for 1mmol higher, use my usual correction factor & then -2 for safety before going to bed! So, that was BS 10.6 - 6.0 which I took as 4, simple maths, x 2 = 8 - 2 & injected 6!

I woke this morning 05:37 BS 5.2! A rare House Special bonus!  Yay!

Just finished breakfast of Greek yoghurt, again & I’ll see if I’ve nailed the NR dose today? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning everybody 6.8 today

I’ve a appointment at the orthopaedic dept to get ankle assessed today,
hopefully I can still get the previously promised replacement in three more years time,
in the meantime hopefully another steroid injection very soon,
had two steroid injections so far,

I’m hoping for a smooth hospital visit as I’m working and going in my lunch break
ankle is still quite swollen and limited movement (osteoarthritis)
but slightly less painful with the weight loss, or maybe I’m learning to live with it ?
will see what the consultant thinks.

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## mage 1

5.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

My BG levels seem to be a bit on the low side in this heat 4.8 this morning. The last few days have all been in the 4's.

It will be interesting to see if it creeps back up when the weather changes. If it doesn't then it may not be the heat but the increased exercise affecting it. Who knows?


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.7 for me today. 2 jelly babies before bed.

Bed for me was downstairs on sofa last night, way too hot upstairs...Nice and cool down stairs.....for now...not going to last.

Off to deliver large garden sofa cushions made for a friend first thing....she lives by the beach so I think I’ll have to go for a paddle after I drop them off. Fighting to get them in their covers last night is probably why I needed the JBs.

Thunder forecast for later....yay!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 here.

Been AWOL for a few days. Went to Brum Uni with a mixed bag of family to see my niece graduate. I’m a very proud auntie. Had a hell of a car journey yesterday in the heat with my brother’s dog panting in the back - the M4 was closed for four junctions  so we had a stop-start tour of a very traffic-clogged Cardiff. It was HOT but Milly took it in her cute springer spaniel stride.

Keep hydrated ev1!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.1 for me this morning at 06:58, the good news is that weight has started moving downwards. A pound off to 15 st 9lbs. I will add probably water in this heat but will just have to wait and see.

Just a quick question for all you Jelly Baby murderers out there.  How do you eat yours?   Whole or bite off their heads, a quick death or a slow nibble from the feet upwards?

Stay safe in this heat.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. 
All in one go, @DuncanLord .


----------



## Lanny

I eat my whole: no time to mess about nibbling if I need JB’s; in this heat even JB’s can be a bit slow & have coke or raspberry syrup cordial! @DuncanLord


----------



## Maca44

4 for me very little sleep


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just back from an early morning walk/exercise before it gets too hot. My early morning reading was 5.5. 

Stay safe and cool if you can.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me. 

I'm glad I don't have a libre 2 at the moment as the alarm would be pinging all night. Sensor goes into the red as soon as my head hits the pillow but finger pricks confirm I'm above 4.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Lanny and @mage 1 on the HSs - great job!

@Michael12421 That's a low number - hopefully you are OK and your numbers are rising. Please look after yourself

A 5.0 for me at 06:01 this morning. Looks like another scorcher here today. I need to bob to the farm shop for some meat for a BBQ tonight. I usually walk with the baby in the pram but I think it will be too hot today so it will be either a solo yomp or a drive with the top down in the convertible


----------



## Hazel

Morning all - 5.3 today

Have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 here

@Michael12421 I can't like your post, very concerned about you again, I hope you got some sugar in you ASAP and are back in range now, what were you last night?
xx


----------



## SB2015

DuncanLord said:


> Just a quick question for all you Jelly Baby murderers out there. How do you eat yours? Whole or bite off their heads, a quick death or a slow nibble from the feet upwards


If I am eating/ killing JBs I am not in a position to worry about their health.  My only decision is how many do I need, and that is hard enough.


----------



## SB2015

6.8 this morning.  I reflected this morning that I would have felt that was too high for me a year ago.  Now that I can see it is following a flat line overnight, and I have had no hypos for two months I am content.  A better balance and less of a roller coaster.  Nothing I have done just Humphrey (the pump) doing its job and autocorrecting.  Not just good for me physically but massive difference emotionally in my attitude towards my Diabetes!!!

Keep cool today and enjoy the rain that they are promising.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.8 here
> 
> @Michael12421 I can't like your post, very concerned about you again, I hope you got some sugar in you ASAP and are back in range now, what were you last night?
> xx


I was 6.5 at bedtime.  Had a stressful day yesterday as I nad to get Missy to the vet in the next town.  What with that and still a bit nervous about driving it all took its toll.


----------



## Ibby

Not sure why hubby’s blood this mo is 15.1 after a good eating day of salad and fruit dr ordered rapid insulin so when it’s in at chemist will be doing 8 units at lunch time to see if that helps


----------



## adrian1der

Michael12421 said:


> I was 6.5 at bedtime.  Had a stressful day yesterday as I nad to get Missy to the vet in the next town.  What with that and still a bit nervous about driving it all took its toll.


Hopefully your numbers have improved. As I said earlier, please look after yourself and let us know how you are doing


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I was 6.5 at bedtime.  Had a stressful day yesterday as I nad to get Missy to the vet in the next town.  What with that and still a bit nervous about driving it all took its toll.


Did you have some carbs before bed without bolus seen as you were only 6.5? Hope both you and Missy are ok xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. It seemed to go cooler overnight but it's boiling again now, I've had to give up on the weeding. 7.3 @ 7.58 

Congrats @mage 1  I want a one of those.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all ok
6:17am 7.0 for me and in my target range  16u of tresiba taken - hope it's ok to take it a bit earlier than the usual time of 7am - 7:30am ish
23:29pm 3rd bedtime test and 15 minute hypo check - 6.2 back in my target range after a double hypo and 2 lots of 3 jelly babies - still below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs 
23:11pm 2nd bedtime test and 15 minute hypo check 3.4 - why has it dropped lower? If anyone knows please let me know. Had 3 more jelly babies
22:49pm bedtime - a bit over 4 hours since teatime bolus and starting eating - 3.7 hypo but didn't feel hypo - had 3 jelly babies

I would love some feedback/comments on my post if anyone has any time


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Did you have some carbs before bed without bolus seen as you were only 6.5? Hope both you and Missy are ok xx


I injected 2 units of NR because I ate a large pasta meal before retiring.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> I injected 2 units of NR because I ate a large pasta meal before retiring.


I know you don't want to but I'd really suggest testing 2 and 4 hours after eating your evening meal even if you have gone to bed set a couple of alarms, would only take a minute tops to test then go back to sleep if all was ok, most of us wouldn't dream of going to bed with active insulin like that on board and it clearly isn't working for you either and it's really concerning, I'm not meaning to lecture you but you are worrying us with this recent low waking levels again xx


----------



## rebrascora

A very nice 5.7 this morning but injected 2 units of Fiasp late last night or should I say early this morning when my levels were 6.9 rather hoping I was going to have a small 10g carb treat before bed as I hadn't eaten much all day. I sat losing time on You tube waiting for levels to show signs that the insulin was working and after 3 hours I gave up and went to bed. Flat line all the rest of the night around 6 which is lovely to see but would rather not be injecting QA insulin at that time of night. My 6 units of basal is otherwise holding me steady and despite sleeping in and being late with my morning Levemir my levels are holding amazingly steady in the morning. It's just around 10pm-1am I seem to need 2-3 units of QA to keep the ship level.... just weird! I even went out and had a midnight walk last night (it was so much pleasanter than during the day) to see if that would help and it still ate up those 2 units without me getting my snack. Went to bed on 6.3 and woke up on 5.7. I could never have the confidence to manage this without Libre. Going to bed with active insulin on board and no carbs on a reading of 6 is so counter intuitive/positively scary even (especially in this heat) but the pattern is repeating night after night and I think I am getting progressively better at dealing with it.

Many congratulations to @Lanny and @mage 1 on achieving the nominated optimum waking reading. ie an House Special.

@Micheal12421 Very concerned about your morning reading. You have had a few lows again recently so maybe another basal reduction wouldn't go amiss. Hope Missy is OK? It sounds like she needed quite urgent treatment which is always worrying. Please update us on her progress when you can and please do more testing in this hot weather.

@freesia and @Bexlee. Hope your last day goes smoothly and you enjoy your hard earned break!

@eggyg Sounds like you are getting back to more normality with all those social engagements lined up. The cool liquid diet sounds good!! Have one for me please as I am having a spell off from alcohol because I suspect it was becoming  too much of a habit.


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora 
Thank you.  Missy is much better today and enjoyed her walk, despite the heat.  Another basal reduction of one unit might be in order, too late to do it today but I will reduce to 12 tomorrow morning and see what happens.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> A very nice 5.7 this morning but injected 2 units of Fiasp late last night or should I say early this morning when my levels were 6.9 rather hoping I was going to have a small 10g carb treat before bed as I hadn't eaten much all day. I sat losing time on You tube waiting for levels to show signs that the insulin was working and after 3 hours I gave up and went to bed. Flat line all the rest of the night around 6 which is lovely to see but would rather not be injecting QA insulin at that time of night. My 6 units of basal is otherwise holding me steady and despite sleeping in and being late with my morning Levemir my levels are holding amazingly steady in the morning. It's just around 10pm-1am I seem to need 2-3 units of QA to keep the ship level.... just weird! I even went out and had a midnight walk last night (it was so much pleasanter than during the day) to see if that would help and it still ate up those 2 units without me getting my snack. Went to bed on 6.3 and woke up on 5.7. I could never have the confidence to manage this without Libre. Going to bed with active insulin on board and no carbs on a reading of 6 is so counter intuitive/positively scary even (especially in this heat) but the pattern is repeating night after night and I think I am getting progressively better at dealing with it.
> 
> Many congratulations to @Lanny and @mage 1 on achieving the nominated optimum waking reading. ie an House Special.
> 
> @Micheal12421 Very concerned about your morning reading. You have had a few lows again recently so maybe another basal reduction wouldn't go amiss. Hope Missy is OK? It sounds like she needed quite urgent treatment which is always worrying. Please update us on her progress when you can and please do more testing in this hot weather.
> 
> @freesia and @Bexlee. Hope your last day goes smoothly and you enjoy your hard earned break!
> 
> @eggyg Sounds like you are getting back to more normality with all those social engagements lined up. The cool liquid diet sounds good!! Have one for me please as I am having a spell off from alcohol because I suspect it was becoming  too much of a habit.


Barbara, I’ll never be normal!   Can you believe I’m on a bus! Yep, had a lovely meal, penne salmone, nice and light. Two huge glasses of wine. Slightly tiddly on a bus for the first time since Adam was a lad!


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg Wouldn't dream of ever suggesting you are normal Elaine. Super human would be more appropriate. 

I would need to be tiddly to get back on a bus after my last journey on one.... which was many years ago. Not sure if it was running behind schedule (maybe that's how I caught it as I am always late!) but the driver just seemed to spend the whole route braking and accelerating and I felt like I had to hang on for dear life even whilst seated. Getting up for your stop was taking your life in your hands because he swooped into the bus stop and then stood on the brake. I am fit and healthy and had 2 hands to hang on with and still felt at risk of going flying (worse than riding Rascal!!) so I can't imagine how little old ladies with a bag of shopping to hang onto, would manage. I will confess that I am not a comfortable passenger in a car unless I have confidence in the driver but that bus journey was not conducive to a return trip.
Are you heading home on the bus or out somewhere else?

My theory about my Fiasp having gone off in the heat has been debunked. Had some lunch today and by bolus was quick and effective, so pleased I didn't bin that cartridge. I guess my body is just needing more basal between 10 and 1am at the moment and the only way to deal with it is to inject some extra Fiasp.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Wouldn't dream of ever suggesting you are normal Elaine. Super human would be more appropriate.
> 
> I would need to be tiddly to get back on a bus after my last journey on one.... which was many years ago. Not sure if it was running behind schedule (maybe that's how I caught it as I am always late!) but the driver just seemed to spend the whole route braking and accelerating and I felt like I had to hang on for dear life even whilst seated. Getting up for your stop was taking your life in your hands because he swooped into the bus stop and then stood on the brake. I am fit and healthy and had 2 hands to hang on with and still felt at risk of going flying (worse than riding Rascal!!) so I can't imagine how little old ladies with a bag of shopping to hang onto, would manage. I will confess that I am not a comfortable passenger in a car unless I have confidence in the driver but that bus journey was not conducive to a return trip.
> Are you heading home on the bus or out somewhere else?
> 
> My theory about my Fiasp having gone off in the heat has been debunked. Had some lunch today and by bolus was quick and effective, so pleased I didn't bin that cartridge. I guess my body is just needing more basal between 10 and 1am at the moment and the only way to deal with it is to inject some extra Fiasp.


I was on my way home. I didn’t even know what time it was due, it’s an out of town bus, I just happened to get to bus stop as it pulled up. Thank goodness as I was melting! I’m not designed for this weather. Home now with a cold can Diet Coke and my shorts on, in the house!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Good morning  No HS for me today, it's an 8.4!   Actually, the 'original HS was 5.6 or 5.8, as that was the number most meter manufacturers used to put on the cover of the packaging, presumably to suggest to people that was the likely result you would get from a test when using their meters regularly - might have alarmed too many people if it said 12.5 or something  @KookyCat decided 5.2 was the optimum  @KookyCat also didn't (doesn't!) like numbers ending in zero, so, for example, a 6.0 would have to be announced as a 6.<cough>  She was great fun and I missed her when she stopped posting, although maybe she is still reading - I hope all is well with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17606View attachment 17607View attachment 17608


I’m still here, I just lurk more these days .  Not intentional lurking, I tend to start replying to something and get distracted.  Hope everyone is OK.  I still cherish the house special it’s just the perfect reading so well done x


----------



## Kaylz

KookyCat said:


> I’m still here, I just lurk more these days .  Not intentional lurking, I tend to start replying to something and get distracted.  Hope everyone is OK.  I still cherish the house special it’s just the perfect reading so well done x


Great to see you popping back in with a comment! xx


----------



## KookyCat

Kaylz said:


> Great to see you popping back in with a comment! xx


Thanks Kaylz, I‘m going to try and pop by more often, just need to get in the swing! Xx


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> I’m still here, I just lurk more these days .  Not intentional lurking, I tend to start replying to something and get distracted.  Hope everyone is OK.  I still cherish the house special it’s just the perfect reading so well done x


Ah! Lovely to hear from you!


----------



## KookyCat

Northerner said:


> Ah! Lovely to hear from you!


How you doing these day Northerner?  Having fun reading books I hope?


----------



## Bexlee

Well I was awake before the alarm this morning and up as soon as it went off most unlike me ……. Why???? It was the last day of term!!! Yay! Been on a trip with 2 coach loads of amazingly polite and well behaved kids. Had a fantastic day. Totally shattered now.

Alarm sounding 6.7
Coach and tiny pack mini jammy dodgers 7.1
Hot dog, chips AND and ice cream - I was on a trip! 11.1
return journey 5.3 !


----------



## DuncanLord

My levels are weird
Stayed in tolerance during last two days but spiking in the evening ( up to 10.5after dinner, with little different to last few days). A 2 km walk has brought it down each time.
Heat.    Insulin not working efficiently.  Or Pancreas giving up and not helping the 1 evening unit of Humulin 70/30.
hope it sorts itself out or food levels insulin need rebalancing. 
wait and see is answer but don’t like these spikes. Makes me feel tired and lethargic.
Got it back to 5.6 before bed.


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> How you doing these day Northerner?  Having fun reading books I hope?


Yes, lots more books, and lots more time to read them since stepping down as Admin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today, after a poor night's sleep in the intolerable heat and humidity  Might try sleeping outside tonight


----------



## HenryBennett

A pleasing 5.0 from me at 05:40.


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all.

7.8 this morning. Happy with that considering we her a very naughty take away last night. I was supposed to be out for a meal with some work friends but that was cancelled so hubby and I decided to have the take away instead. I had a bean burger snd large portion of chips from our favourite vegetarian take away. I was expecting a much higher number this morning as a result.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.2 for me today


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me so no complaints


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice round 6! Which I am surprised at after a day of very high BGs yesterday.
Lunch with friends went well, we were able to sit outside the restaurant in the shade and it was very pleasant. I had penne salmone and two large glasses of wine. At 8pm when I started to think about getting a slice of toast my BGs were over 11! No idea why, but wondering if my insulin had got hot, therefore compromised. I’ll try again today, although insulin will be in my cool ( ish) kitchen today. Not in my handbag outside an Italian restaurant in 30 degree heat!

Another social outing this evening, me and Mr Eggy, early wedding anniversary meal out with friends, and it’s supposed to be even hotter today! 

Keep cool everyone, the end is in sight, and I for one will be pleased! Sorry!


----------



## Lanny

06:05 BS 8.3 & very, very sticky last night with the fan on all night; still didn’t get much sleep! It took quite a while to sleep & had naughty caramel square ,around 22:00 when I went to bed around 18:00, that turned into 4, half the packet, & guessed the bolus at 12 units: conservative guess of 3 per one; too conservative with no 5’s this morning & slapped wrists!  But, enjoyed it! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Off to have greek yoghurt for breakfast! Did I ever mention before that I don’t like eating sour things & would hardly have eaten ANY yoghurt or yoghurt drinks before? The closest I ever get is fromage frais, as a child ,& even then ONLY strawberry Petit Filous as the others are too sour! So, WHY did I start this week, you may ask?  Well, it’s all thanks to that news article that @Northerner posted recently about the BIG difference it makes to the gut’s micro biome that really helps in diabetes management. So, I thought I’d give it another go as my taste buds have changed since being diabetic & I’ve gotten used to it now: even quite enjoy it! BUT, it was quite a hassle to find ones without sweeteners, sugar tax again, & still have it be palatable: it had occurred to me before about this lack in my diet & had tried other brands before; FINALLY found one I like Oykos, the normal ones & not fat free as those have sweetners, strawberry & salted caramel. Will try out the other flavours now of raspberry, blueberry, coconut, peach & passion fruit in the coming weeks. Oh! It DOES indeed make a noticeable difference, continued to eat it for long enough, in making me go more regularly: every day; usual was always every other day except when on iron tablets when THAT was every day & it’s very black! I’ve found it surprisingly filling too!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.2 here.

Some lovely figures this morning. Looking good @merrymunky - I bet you feel more upbeat too. Well done! And @Michael12421 a much safer reading this morning. Phew!

Hiya @KookyCat - great to ‘see’ you.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning all
Well here we go again.   At 06:56 this morning a 5.7 BUT that followed a 5.0 at 02:37 with a dry cream cracker following to stop the drop.

Well done @mage 1  on the House Special 
@Michael12421   That figure looks better than the last few days.   Keep well even in that heat. 
Stay safe everyone and keep hydrated.


----------



## Michael12421

@mage 1


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 5.7 for me today.

Was expecting some low alarms to go off during the night, as we spent a very warm evening emptying a room of furniture before the painter arrives this morning. 

It’s supposed to be a smidge cooler today. Hopefully it’s noticeable...I really have found it too hot for me. My levels do seem to go up when it’s extra hot...there have been a few times this week when it’s seemed I’ve injected water

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 6.0 .

Lovely to see you @KookyCat , I hope you’re well  Top HS work @mage 1

Woke up with cramp in both legs and an impromptu performance of the swearing dance 

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone   
 7:03am 4.6 and a little bit below target range - 16u of tresiba taken
00:04am bedtime 4 hours after having a meal out 6.5 in target range but below 8mmol so had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs 
20:00pm after meal 8.4 test re-entered into MySugr to get bolus advice 46g of carbs- 4.5u humalog
19:16pm 8.4 before tea test - eating out


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Northerner 7.1 for me after a meal out, chose salad and they didn’t have any, how on earth can that be, so had to have fish and chips instead, nothing low carb on the menu. I did enjoy it though.  Boiler is being replaced tomorrow at an extortionate cost , can’t manage without hot water though.
@mage 1 congrats on the HS.
@Bexlee and @freesia enjoy your last day at school, a well deserved break coming up yay!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Another day of opening doors, windows, closing curtains, reversing the process as the sun moves round, and still the house is boiling.
 Do any of you watch those house makeover programmes, where they always end up with open plan and bifold doors into the garden? At the end, there’s never a speck of dust, a leaf, or an insect inside. We have French windows in our kitchen, with a honeysuckle on the wall outside. Honeysuckle had really bad blackfly and is dropping all its leaves. Any waft of breeze at all blows said leaves all over the kitchen floor, plus sundry insects seem to want to explore inside, and every single spider in the neighbourhood seems to have made a home in the corners of every room.
 I suppose when the heatwave is over I shall have to do some proper housework, but at the moment, it’s a quick sweep up every evening, and let the spiders get on with it.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. Another day of opening doors, windows, closing curtains, reversing the process as the sun moves round, and still the house is boiling.
> Do any of you watch those house makeover programmes, where they always end up with open plan and bifold doors into the garden? At the end, there’s never a speck of dust, a leaf, or an insect inside. We have French windows in our kitchen, with a honeysuckle on the wall outside. Honeysuckle had really bad blackfly and is dropping all its leaves. Any waft of breeze at all blows said leaves all over the kitchen floor, plus sundry insects seem to want to explore inside, and every single spider in the neighbourhood seems to have made a home in the corners of every room.
> I suppose when the heatwave is over I shall have to do some proper housework, but at the moment, it’s a quick sweep up every evening, and let the spiders get on with it.


Same here Robin. I have every upstairs windows open and my patio doors open all day. Window sills full of dead flies, dead rose petals keep fluttering into the kitchen and adhering themselves to the slate tiles. We’ve friends popping round for an aperitif before we go out tonight. Better get some cleaning done!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me. Despite lowering basal and having a couple of oatcakes before bed libre still in the red all night. Grr.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ibby

Hubby 11.1 this morning finally got rapid insulin yesterday so hopefully it will work


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. First day of the summer holidays and i've had a short lie in. After a major battle yesterday to keep levels up and stop hypos i ended up having a spike overnight which needed a correction   . Sometimes you just can't win.
This morning its back down to 4.8 so hope its not another day like yesterday. Definitely the heat i think.
Have a good day, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.8 for me 

Dull but very hot already, will throw a window open shortly xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading earlier was 5.6.   
Congratulations @mage 1 on the House Special.
And it's good to see @KookyCat  (the author/inventor of the above phrase) popping back in. 

Stay  as cool as you can everyone. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Late posting this morning, been out walking on thr beach for 2 hours.

5.0 on the nose.

Oddly I am sleeping really well even though it is very hot here


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 here this morning for me but I had a split sleep last night. Had a few hours before midnight and then ended up mucking out stables at 3am (horses come into the stable during the heat of the day and seem to leave more mess than they do in winter) and then going for a pre dawn walk afterwards which was lovely. Cool, quiet and peaceful! Got home at 5am and then had a hot chocolate before heading to bed for another few hours kip.

@mage 1 Congratulations on your second House Special in a row. Wonder if you can make it the elusive HS hat trick??

@Michael12421 Great reading this morning/ Hope Missy is feeling better.

@Flower Ouch! Not a pleasant way to start the day, especially with your compromised mobility. Hope you are feeling better now too.

@Lanny My tastes changed when I cut sugar out and now I enjoy sour tastes. This morning so far I have had a mixture of balsamic and Apple Cider Vinegar in water with psyllium and chia seeds, then a few forkfuls of raw kimchi and then my creamy natural Greek yoghurt with stewed rhubarb although it was a toss up between the rhubarb and the stewed gooseberries which I had last night with cream and they were almost "eye wateringly" tart but so yummy!


----------



## adrian1der

The wife took the baby down stairs this morning so I had a lie in. A 4.6 at 07:54 this beautiful sunny West Berkshire morning


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Same here Robin. I have every upstairs windows open and my patio doors open all day. Window sills full of dead flies, dead rose petals keep fluttering into the kitchen and adhering themselves to the slate tiles.


I’m glad it isn’t just me!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Melting today and the storm came just in time, torrential now and a tad cooler.  7.0 @ 8.14 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

04:36 BS 6.3  That’s more like! BOY! It was even more humid, sticky & tough to sleep last night! Again I was awake for hours & caved into the temptation of the other half packet of 4 caramel squares: gave it an extra +2 of 14 units; seemed to have got it right this time, more or less! Just as well it’s finished now, though & I enjoyed it! Unfortunately no breaking of the hot weather here yet & it’s getting to the point where THAT is needed!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The Olympics start this week & coverage of the opening ceremony starts at 11:20 on BBC1 with it starting at 12:00. I wasn’t sure if it had been cancelled & was thinking of the poor athletes that had already put in 4 years, 5 now, of hard work to have to work on for another 4 if it was! Now, I know it is going ahead albeit with less athletes, some testing positive & not able to go, will be kind of like the boycotted games of 1984, the 1st games I saw as a teen, & 1980, which passed me by as I wasn’t yet aware then, with some unexpected surprises of some who might not have won otherwise?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I suppose there should be some reward for suffering through an airless night


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your HS @Northerner


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 at 06:00.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning it’s 6.3 from me 

looking forward to the weekend 
Have a great day everybody !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## HenryBennett

I could not think how to summarise, but the funeral went well. My SIL’s husband was buried in Ballyclare in the morning, followed in the afternoon by a service in the Bangor West Presbyterian church. No wake of any sort due to Covid regs, but we went, five of us, to the Clandeboye Lodge for a meal. My SIL now needs to reorganise for life on her own.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 for me today. My BIL has now been admitted to hospital with Covid, 12 days on and he is still testing positive. He has clots in his lungs which is not good, so worried about him and his partner also has it but not so bad and nothing we can do to help. 
New boiler being fitted today.
@HenryBennett glad all went well x
@Northerner congrats on your HS.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Hazel

Morning peeps - 5.9 today

Never thought I would say this, but I wish the extreme hot weather wouls pass - I can't sleep


----------



## Maca44

3.8 Very little sleep over last week but for some reason have lots of energy very strange.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> My BIL has now been admitted to hospital with Covid, 12 days on and he is still testing positive. He has clots in his lungs which is not good, so worried about him and his partner also has it but not so bad and nothing we can do to help.


Regrettably not, only hope and pray he recovers.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
Firstly congratulations @Northerner  on that elusive HS. 
mine has come in at 5.8 at 06:55
Stay safe everyone and keep hydrated in this heat.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I will rest up a bit today. Very tired adter yesterday.

5.0 BG for me this morning


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> My BIL has now been admitted to hospital with Covid, 12 days on and he is still testing positive. He has clots in his lungs which is not good, so worried about him and his partner also has it but not so bad and nothing we can do to help.


Hoping for a swift and full recovery {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Maca44 said:


> 3.8 Very little sleep over last week but for some reason have lots of energy very strange.


They haven't given you amphetamines instead of statins, have they?   I feel totally drained!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 8.1! That’s high for me. Could be one of a myriad of reasons. Too hot, too much wine, too many carbs, because there’s a Y in the day.  Doesn’t matter, I had a great time last night, we promised we wouldn’t talk about Covid/ pandemic/ politics, and we didn’t. Lovely food and lots of vino was imbibed. In fact I may still be drunk as I don’t have a hangover and I really should!

A busy day coming up, Mr Eggy needs to go to hospital for 9.30 for them to remove his 24hr ECG. That was fun last night when the wires and monitor kept falling out every time he got up for the loo! Then baby Zara coming at 10 to enable mummy to do the shopping. She’ll go home and unpack it then come back to ours for lunch, which I’m pleased to say she is providing. They will probably leave about 3ish then I’m going to have a proper go with my new Shark which arrived yesterday! Had a quick spin with it yesterday but it was far too hot to do too much. It’s going to be a “ cooler” 26 degrees today!

Have a fab Friday. 

Sorry to hear about your BIL @SueEK
Congratulations @Northerner on your House Special. I had one last night, it was £26 a bottle!
@Robin and @Bloden I got rid of the dead flies yesterday but there’s a few more this morning!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Oo, a 5.2! Google translate tells me it’s arbenigedd ty (there should be a little hat on the y) in Welsh. Congrats on yours @Northerner.

So sorry to hear about your BIL @HenryBennett. (((Hugs)))

I hope your BIL recovers asap @SueEK. We still aren’t out of the woods, it seems.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Oo, a 5.2! Google translate tells me it’s arbenigedd ty (there should be a little hat on the y) in Welsh. Congrats on yours @Northerner.


Congratulations!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Oo, a 5.2! Google translate tells me it’s arbenigedd ty (there should be a little hat on the y) in Welsh. Congrats on yours @Northerner.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your BIL @HenryBennett. (((Hugs)))
> 
> I hope your BIL recovers asap @SueEK. We still aren’t out of the woods, it seems.


Congrats!


----------



## DuncanLord

@Bloden Congratulations on that elusive HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. So close! I was in the 4s in the night, but overshot the mark with my waking swipe.


----------



## Michael12421

@Northerner and @Bloden


----------



## Maca44

Northerner said:


> They haven't given you amphetamines instead of statins, have they?   I feel totally drained!


Feels like it but I'm sure I will crash soon


----------



## Flower

Morning all down here on 3.3

Nice HS work @Northerner & nice arbenigedd ty (with a little hat) @Bloden.

I hope things improve for your BIL @SueEK

Have a good day, stay out of the red bg wise if you can


----------



## New-journey

Congratulations @Northerner and @Bloden on your House Special. 
I woke  far too early with 4.8 but think  it is getting cooler here, I am finding it hard to sleep like many of you. 
I wish you all a good day.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. After a day struggling to stay above 4 yesterday and a very stubborn hypo, i went to bed on a 6.8  and a handful of peanuts, no bolus (low for some but for me ok). Was woken at 1.30 by the alarm showing 3.3!! I was so tired i didnt check it with a finger prick, just had some JBs and went straight back to sleep. Woken again an hour later by the alarm showing 12.9 and going up!!! Obviously was not a hypo earlier, serves me right for not double checking. A correction has bought me to 6.6 this morning. This heat needs to end now, its playing too much havoc with my levels.

Having my hair cut and coloured today   so i'll be feeling swishy later.

@Northerner and @Bloden congrats on the HS
@SueEK i hope your BIL gets well soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:49am a bit later than usual - 11.3 for me - 16u of tresiba taken - correction will be done with breakfast insulin around between 9 and 10am ish.
00:06am bedtime 4.8 - below target range - had 2 jelly babies instead of my usual bag of mini choc chip cookies (13g) of carbs

If anyone can think of a reason why it's so high this morning please let me know


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 
Well done on the HS @Northerner and llongyfarchiadau @Bloden 
@SueEK hope your BIL makes a good recovery.

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me. Dropped basal by another unit and had 3 oatcakes before bed. No overnight red.  Looks like I've got it sorted just as the heatwave is ending.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.2 here after 4 Lifts

Little sleep, was drifting off about 11pm when the smoke alarm in the empty flat in the block started going off AGAIN! It's getting to be a right PITA! Then kept waking drenched with sweat and my bad hand itching, scratching it and ending up in tears as it was so painful with the open wounds etc 

@Northerner and @Bloden congratulations on the house specials

@SueEK I didn't really want to "like" your post as not much to like but thinking of you and hope your BIL recovers well xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me at 04:42 this morning. We snuck in another BBQ last night to make the most of the nice evenings before the forecasted rain arrives this evening. Looks like being a wet weekend.

Congratulations to @Bloden and @Northerner on the HSs

Sorry to hear about your BIL @SueEK - Fingers crossed for a full and speedy recovery


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning and a nice flat line overnight. It is my uncle's 99th birthday today so will be popping up to see him this afternoon. He lives alone since my aunty died a few years ago and manages without social care or a cleaner despite limited mobility and he is quite determined to see his next birthday and get his card from the Queen..... and then he will start work on his next 100! Sadly he is not a blood relative so no chance of me having inherited those genes! 

I will be absent tomorrow as going up to Hopetoun with Ian (and Zak) to compete in the Scottish National driving championships. Will be a very early start to get there in time for our first class and I have all my animals to see to first and myself to tidy up, so toying with not going to bed and just kipping in the passenger seat on the way up. Fingers crossed the car makes it this time!! Thankfully it is forecast to be cooler and breezy, but hopefully not wet. 

@SueEK Also keeping fingers crossed for your BIL. That is a stark reminder that despite the vaccines, there is still a significant risk!

@Northerner and @Bloden Congrats to you both on your House Special achievements of the day


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> I will be absent tomorrow as going up to Hopetoun with Ian (and Zak) to compete in the Scottish National driving championships


Good luck!  And happy 99th to your Uncle!  I'll be getting my 50 years Diabetes medal when I'm 99, and telegram from the Queen the year after (she's bound to still be going by then!  )


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Have a great day tomorrow, hope you get on ok.  Birthday wishes to your uncle. 
Being absent without leave,   LOL.  , how can you think of such a thing.   Saying about it the day before is surely not giving enough notice?


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 7.3 for me.  It's still too hot and who's been eating all the cucumbers?!


----------



## DuncanLord

Dxxoo said:


> Evening all. 7.3 for me.  It's still too hot and who's been eating all the cucumbers?!


It makes a change hearing about cucumbers being eaten.
It’s usually said as “whose eaten all the pies”. However, in that response, I realise that many won’t eat the pies due to the carbs.
PS. How do you get the emoj’s to show. When I put them in they disappear.


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> It makes a change hearing about cucumbers being eaten.
> It’s usually said as “whose eaten all the pies”. However, in that response, I realise that many won’t eat the pies due to the carbs.
> PS. How do you get the emoj’s to show. When I put them in they disappear.


You can only use the emojis provided by the forum. Tool bar at the top. You may need to click on the three dots on the right end of the tool bar.


----------



## DuncanLord

@HenryBennett 
Thank you.


----------



## Lanny

DuncanLord said:


> @HenryBennett
> Thank you.


I’ve been saying for quite a while now, though intermittently, that there’s simply not ENOUGH emoji’s to fully express myself & asked for more!  That’s why I verbalise my own! Lightbulb Clever Pants emoji!


----------



## Lanny

04:05 BS 8.3 with 2 hours of DP: couldn’t get back to sleep after call of nature; thrown in the towel & watching Olympic rowing heats!  Still quite stuffed from dinner, though it was 11.5 hours ago so, usual DP busting routine to stop it rising further!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sigh! AND a PANT! The weather still hasn’t broken so, another -2 reduction in NR doses across the board: been kept steadily around 6-8mmol by reducing -2 each day in the heat; kept LR the same as it continues to keep me steady in between meals & will start reducing if there are signs it’s lowering my BS but, as such it’s just the NR that I’m going on instinct honed by previous experience!  That one’s for me panting in the heat! And a sweat drenched & dripping emoji! Just as well you lot DON’T see THAT one & only have the description as it’s NOT a pretty sight!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Having breakfast now while watching the mens pairs beach volleyball on the red button & it sparks up a gripe about gender equality again: the women were told at The Sydney Olympics to wear bikinis & they have ever since making men drool, including my youngest brother in London 2012 at Horse Guard's Parade; the men should go topless, at the very least if not budgie smugglers, for us women to drool too!  Just waiting for the men’s gymnastics to start in about 20 minutes!


----------



## HenryBennett

A pleasing 5.1 at 06:00. We met some friends yesterday afternoon for a figurative coffee and cake (mostly cold drinks and light lunch meals). I resisted the cakes and tray bakes. One of our friends had a pineapple surprise. The surprise was how little pineapple there was, and how much cream!!


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> @HenryBennett
> Thank you.


Well done. I’m guessing the reason for this is that ”they” only want us to show a limited range of emotions.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I’ve been saying for quite a while now, though intermittently, that there’s simply not ENOUGH emoji’s to fully express myself & asked for more!  That’s why I verbalise my own! Lightbulb Clever Pants emoji!


Pro Golfer emoji.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Having breakfast now while watching the mens pairs beach volleyball on the red button & it sparks up a gripe about gender equality again: the women were told at The Sydney Olympics to wear bikinis & they have ever since making men drool, including my youngest brother in London 2012 at Horse Guard's Parade; the men should go topless, at the very least if not budgie smugglers, for us women to drool too!  Just waiting for the men’s gymnastics to start in about 20 minutes!


Yes, I also attended the beach volleyball in 2012, and *very* nice it was too!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. A poor night. Wife was 'off'. Sigh.

5.3 for me this morning.

Out for a long walk in a short while.

Cloudy out there so it should be a tad cooler than of late.


----------



## HenryBennett

Is anyone else on the edge of their chairs for the B&IL vs SA rugby this afternoon?

I have an uneasy feeling I’ll be missing it. We are “shepherding“ my SIL somewhat and will be taking her out today, probably to the north Antrim coast. Her husband was ill for a number of years and she’s had a man trying to get his feet under the table for a good few years. My other SIL (there are three sisters, as I may have mentioned) in particular is going a bit over the top trying to keep them apart, which we think may be counter productive.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. A poor night. Wife was 'off'. Sigh.
> 
> 5.3 for me this morning.
> 
> Out for a long walk in a short while.
> 
> Cloudy out there so it should be a tad cooler than of late.


Sorry about the poor night, but well done on the 5.3.


----------



## HenryBennett

Briefly. We’d all be happy for my SIL to find happiness, but this chap is really really horrible. They knew him growing up in Brookeborough, a small village near Enniskillin. His father had a shop in the village and wasn’t well liked due to a foul temper. He’s just as bad as his father. He’s at odds (putting it mildly) with his ex-wife, his two children, all of his neighbours and most people who ought to matter.

She’s had a torrid time caring for her husband and this chap has recently developed Type 2 D along with a number of other health issues. The last thing she needs is to be caring for someone else again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Any clothing regulations, whatever the sport or job, are well dodgy to say the least. If you’re uncomfortable jumping up and down on a beach in front of thousands of spectators in just your knickers and bra then you shouldn’t be forced to do so. What’s wrong with a pair of shorts and a t-shirt? I just don’t get it.  

Hahaha @Lanny I haven’t heard ‘budgie smugglers’ for ages - how about an emoji, admin?


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.3 for me on this grey and damp morning.

Indoor day it is then. Parker Knoll rocking chair to finish and looks like husband will be calling off his cricket match...oh for a bit of warm sunshine 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.3 today
Hardly surprising to wake to high BS I ate some things yesterday that I shouldn't have yesterday

I’m off work now until Thursday, so can re-charge my batteries
on Monday & Tuesday we have a loft to clear in my Mum‘s house in Newbury
im hopeful the sale on that house goes through soon,
Its been over a year since Mum died and about 8 months since the family home went on the market, keeping fingers crossed this time the sale happens, although I have many happy childhood memories of that home, I’m deaf looking forward to when it’s sold.

Hope everybody has a great weekend  (I’ve finally found the emojis)


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 4.0 today

Off to my Mums to sort out stuff for when she can move near us, it’s not going too well as the sale has been delayed & has to go through probate before we can complete. Mum is 89 and poorly, my brain is in overload hoping things work out and I keep going hypo multiple times a day- very pleased to see rain & clouds today.

Anyhow, I hope you’re doing ok out there and have a good day


----------



## Gruers

7.4 from me today, have a great (wet) day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

It almost feels chilly this morning. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, reduced basal by a half unit as I normally do after a couple of glasses of wine, but any drop was obv counteracted by the pie!
Could be a wet riding lesson this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 6.1, though 5 mins later alarm told me i was going low and scan showed 4.3 and dropping. I'd only turned over in bed. I might try reducing my basal by half unit as yesterday was struggling to stay in target again.

Have a good Saturday!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Woke to a 6.1 this morning ( although it was a late start due to TV and Olympics. )
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 here

Used econsult yesterday to request an extension on my fit note (it ended on Thursday), they have until the end of the 28th to get back to me and not even sure my health centre is open on Monday, NHS Tayside posted on their social media platforms saying most GP surgeries were closed for a local holiday and to check your surgeries website but seen as ours hasn't updated a thing since May I won't know! 

For anyone interested I received the link for donations for the British Heart Foundation in memory of Ralph which I will post as a new thread and in the great sadness thread later today when my phone is charged and I can access my texts! xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 which coincidentally was exactly what I went to bed on. I think we have all the heat and sun up here. I want cloud and rain. Disclaimer: not too much though! 23 degrees today, yesterday’s promised 26 degrees was more like 28/29, far too hot. 

Today we are pleased to announce we have no children and/or grandchildren visiting and needing fed or babysat. No hospital or beautifying appointments. No lunches or dinners to attend. We’re doing nowt! And I can’t wait! Although we are going to attempt a short, flat, nowhere near water and plants ( I’m sick of getting bit) walk. We haven’t been on a walk, walk, for 10 days! 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me earlier.    

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.8 Had a 3.30am snack waiting for the storm and rain but so far very disappointed .


----------



## Barfly

8.8 for me at 8:10


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone from Chester - pic is from our room overlooking Chester racecourse 


9:54am 5.8 - breakfast - 22g of carbs different from my usual 36g of carbs for 2 rounds of toast because this morning was a croissant with melted cheese on - used carbs and cals, weighed the croissant and entered my own weight of 22g
6:43am waking 5.2 - 16u of tresiba taken
23:37pm bedtime 5.7 - had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs
20:21pm teatime 5.7 - eating out - my favourite of scampi, chips and garden peas

I'm worried about these bgls  all suddenly being in the 5s - I've posted a thread - Accu-chek Mobile should I change the test cassette? - just updated this thread and it looks like the cassette might be ok 11:25am after breakfast 6.9


----------



## Gwynn

Well, I managed a 176 minute walk on the beach in the end. Sand was tough going in places. At least it wasn't hot and sunny.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. 6.8 @ 7.09


----------



## HenryBennett

Well done Lions. A great second half.


----------



## Lanny

Woke twice, so far, today: up just before midnight at 23:10 BS 11.2  Oops as I’d obviously under bolused for a takeaway of king prawns in black bean sauce with fried rice for dinner of which I guessed the bolus but, was delish ; corrected & stayed up to watch live Olympics at midnight to find out the day’s viewing schedule then dropped off about 02:00 ish! Got up just before 5am for the ladies gymnastics 04:57 BS 4.3 Again Oops! Overdid the correction as I forgot to -2 from my usual correction factor to compensate for the heat as weather STILL hasn’t broken, injected 10 instead of 8, & a munched JB: oh dear swinging from one extreme to another already today; hopefully it’ll be steadier the rest of today? Now, watching the gymnastics on the red button that started at 4am but, rewinded it back to the start & paused now while I post this, & see if team GB ladies can make the finals like the men did yesterday! Fingers crossed emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Going to unpause & continue to watch the ladies gymnastics!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.9


----------



## HenryBennett

A very nice 5.1 again this morning. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. 5.4 for me this morning.

However, for the second time my pulse has dropped to 46 !!! I tested and retested and retested. Normally it is around 60 to 64. No other symptoms. No dizziness. No shortness of breath. No fatigue. Blood oxygen level is 98%. BP a tiny bit raised (for me) at 127/84. The two instances are months apart. I will keep a close eye on it.

Should I be concerned though?


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. 5.4 for me this morning.
> 
> However, for the second time my pulse has dropped to 46 !!! I tested and retested and retested. Normally it is around 60 to 64. No other symptoms. No dizziness. No shortness of breath. No fatigue. Blood oxygen level is 98%. BP a tiny bit raised (for me) at 127/84. The two instances are months apart. I will keep a close eye on it.
> 
> Should I be concerned though?


I get this reasonably regularly to no ill effect. As long as you don’t feel light headed, dizzy etc it’s okay. I discussed this with my heart failure nurse when I had one allocated to me, and she wasn’t concerned.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. 6.5 for me today.

Fresher feeling again today, and the dog took one look at the world, sniffed and refused to go out Unheard of! I suspect heavy rain imminently.


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks Henrybennet. I will keep an eye on it, but as there are no other symptoms i'll just think of it as 'one of those things'

Just looking through my records, it has actually occurred 5 times over the last 4 months. 52, 51, 54, 54, 52. More so more recently.

Presently seems evenly spaced at around once every 10 days or so.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Woke this morning at 06:50 
Tested BG at 07:03 and what a surprise a 5.2 after a 5.8 at bedtime.
Well stay safe everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

@Gwynn
I believe you posted yesterday that you had done a  176 min walk on the beach.
Has exercise any influence on pulse rate, the next day?
I know that doing much fast walking my pulse has seemed to drop, not that low but could be worth considering.
Stay safe


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.4 here.

Nowt to report here. A day of pottering awaits - gardening, Welsh homework, a spot of cleaning. 

Nice work @DuncanLord.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Thanks Henrybennet. I will keep an eye on it, but as there are no other symptoms i'll just think of it as 'one of those things'
> 
> Just looking through my records, it has actually occurred 5 times over the last 4 months. 52, 51, 54, 54, 52. More so more recently.
> 
> Presently seems evenly spaced at around once every 10 days or so.


I’m fairly certain that it has to drop below 50 to be considered low. When my heart rate shows as low (Apple Watch 6) it’s generally 46. Low to mid 50’s over that period of time shouldn’t concern you.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning everybody 
woke to a more respectable 5.8 today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.7 here. Been so busy lately. BIL out of hospital as consultant wants him to keep mobilising to move the blood clots which he couldn’t do at hospital. Apparently yesterday he managed to eat and even had a shower so that is much more positive.
Had a couple of very bad nights, heat, dog in a ‘state’ so panting, shaking etc, hubby snoring - not conducive to a good nights sleep.
Lots of little jobs to do today but nothing of note.
@DuncanLord congrats on your HS, one of these I may join you!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

@DuncanLord


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning, after the worst night's sleep I've had in donkey's years. Roll on the promised/predicted cooler weather.  
And congratulations to @DuncanLord on your House Special.
Also better news @SueEK on your brother-in-law's condition. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Bet if I swiped again now the train would have gone through the House Special station without stopping. Ha! Tried it just to see, 5.8!
Dare I say it, we need some more rain. One brief shower so far. i know, I know, be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.4 for me

Absolutely roasting already! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.2 after a touch and go lie in. Both of us awake at 5, really didn’t want to get up and struggled to get back to sleep as we were quite cool for the first time in two weeks, but couldn’t be bothered to close all the windows. Duvet maybe back on the bed tonight. Still lovely up here though, but fresher, no rain in sight until at least Tuesday according to BBC a weather app.

It’s our 41st wedding anniversary today so we’re doing absolutely nothing, except a nice meal tonight cooked by Mr Eggy. I’m not daft, I compile the meal plan for the week so it just happened that tonight’s meal is a one that Mr Eggy always cooks. 

Have nice day all. Congratulations @DuncanLord on the HS.


----------



## Gwynn

Just come back from 1hr 10 mins moderate paced walk...pulse now 62.

It has always been low-ish when I was younger. So as you say not to worry unless it drops to below 50.

Thanks for all your replies and reassurances.

Nice on the beach this morning. It was full of huge dogs. Must be a dog show nearby.


----------



## Gruers

6.6 this morning, happy with that. The lowest number in weeks


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Rain here all day so garden will be happy


----------



## DuncanLord

@eggyg and Mr Eggyg
Congratulations on your wedding anniversary.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:32am 5.9 within target - 16u of tresiba taken - hope it's ok taking it a bit later than usual but at least it's been taken 
22:40pm bedtime 4 hours 8 minutes after tea - 5.0 bottom of target - below 8mmol so had 26g of carbs (2 bags of mini choc chip cookies) and no humalog
18:32pm teatime 9.0 - eating out - had margherita pizza 86g of carbs 8.5u of humalog


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6.4 for me several hours ago. Early start due to visiting a local car boot sale. Impromptu basal test i.e. going out without any breakfast suggests my morning levemir dosage is about right. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Good afternoon everyone, a bit of a late posting from me today. Woke to a 9.3 after needing a small correction overnight. Decided against reducing my basal as the last 2 days have been much cooler and my levels have gone up a bit.
@DuncanLord congrats on the HS
@SueEK good to hear your BIL is out of hospital. I hope he keeps on improving
@eggyg Happy Anniversary, have a lovely day


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers, really it should be good evening, lovely cool and breezy now but melting before phew. 7.5 @ 10.26 this morning after being up all night with insomnia because I had a nap earlier and bad food not conducive to sleep.

Well done @DuncanLord  one of these days...
(((hugs))) glad your BIL is out at least @SueEK 
Congratulations to @eggyg and Mr Eggyg


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 2.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks a bit dark out there.

A bit of a shock yesterday. I discovered that accidentally I had been using an American web site for my source data and therefore got my carb calculations wrong. Whoops. Thankfully some kind person here gently pointed out my mistake. Spent the rest of the day correcting all my data (and there is a lot of it). Got it sorted , I think.

Weight down this morning to 56.2Kg BMI 21.15. Happy with that especially as I had chicken for tea (heavy solids)

BG is 4.8 which is fine. But interestingly it was 5.2 yesterday evening. Is there an evening HS prize? 

Today out for a walk on the beach. It is nice and cloudy (not too hot). Probably 90 minutes, not sure right now as I am feeling a bit lazy this morning.


----------



## HenryBennett

The start of another week already! It’s 5.5 from me at my usual 06:00. Looks like the heatwave is over.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks and a surprising 5.6 for me, haven’t  visited 5-land for many a long month. Good news is my BIL has now tested negative for Covid, phew. Spoke briefly to him yesterday, breathing definitely laboured but was in good spirits, thank goodness, he had us all very worried.  We also had hot water now that our boiler has been replaced.
@eggyg sorry I missed your anniversary, hope you enjoyed your meal cooked by Mr Eggyg.
@Michael12421 your numbers seem to have been very low recently, hope you can get that up soon.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting a 5.6 this morning. 
Better night's sleep last night. I dragged out the foldaway guest bed and slept in the lounge.  It was at least 3 degrees cooler than upstairs. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4.6 this morning need to up my treadmill runs it's been gathering dust of late been too hot and I have always had projects to do in garden.


----------



## Lanny

06:13 BS 8.8 Uhm! Noticing an upward shift now & had to stop the reductions & think I need to increase a bit now as FINALLY it’s quite a lot cooler despite no thunderstorm to clear the air; was completely sure IF it was cooler yesterday but, absolutely sure now as, ahem, needed to cover myself with the duvet in the middle of the night when it was windows & doors open 24/7 & no cover on the bed!  Had to switch off the fan & not use it at all as it just created a heat source as the electrics heated up the air: much cooler to get the air flowing through from the outsiide; had to stop myself from closing doors, though! Sigh! I DID end up on less than half my usual NR doses from usual 40 for breakfast down to 16 & tried 14 yesterday  but, needed to correct & held my doses of the day before with no more reductions to still end up a bit higher, 8’s, this morning. Now, my instinct is telling me to start increasing a bit but, will test to see?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It seems that I was indeed right about these Olympics having surprising results: only day 3 & already everyday there have been major shocks & unexpected wins: funniest was a swimmer yesterday from Tunisia winning the 400m freestyle from lane 8, the slowest lane as the fastest qualifiers get put in the middle lanes & out from there down to the slowest; the celebrations of both his coach & him were hilariously funny amidst everybody else’s, including commentators, bemused shock!  And then there was the women’s cycling road race won by an Austrian that just made the mighty Dutch team look foolish! On day 1 Japan’s superstar male gymnast Kohei Uchimura, some say arguably the greatest ever, fell in the high bar during qualifying & not make it to the final at alI!  I wonder what shocks are in store today? I have a longer wait this morning before the gymnastics start with the mens team final & see how Team GB do? Will have breakfast now & catch up on the overnight, to us in the UK, action as I actually got some much needed sleep, in the cooler temperatures, instead of watching it live from midnight like days 1 & 2! Thank goodness there’s no more panting  today as it’s definitely much cooler! Phew! with just a single drop of sweat over one eye!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Keep up the Olympics commentary @Lanny - your underdog special is much more interesting than the tv reporting. Go underdogs!

Have you been having a bedtime snack @Michael12421? It might help with the fasting hypos.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, jelly baby assisted. Too much gardening yesterday, jobs were piling up in the heatwave. You spend the first half of the year persuading things to grow, and the second half cutting them all back.
How did the driving competition go, @rebrascora ?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4! Hmmm…too many roasties or brewing an infection because of all these blooming insect bites. More yesterday after our walk even after liberally spraying the insect repellent. Sick to death of them.

Had a lovely day yesterday, thanks for all your good wishes. A six mile walk, got hot but not as bad as it’s been, definitely cooling down now, thank goodness. A lounge in the garden reading our books, then a delicious meal. Scallops, Stornaway black pudding with a sweet chilli sauce to start. Pan fried and then roasted duck breast, roast potatoes and roasted veg from the garden, turnips carrots and parsnips, and a redcurrant ( from the garden) and port jus. All washed down with a bottle of Tattinger. It was on offer in Tesco with your Club card so it would have been rude not too! 

Back to reality today. Quiche, new potatoes ( from the garden)  and salad for tonight’s tea. Have a great day everyone and let’s rejoice in the coolness.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 8.0 here after yet another 2.30am correction. So very tired this morning.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Scallops, Stornaway black pudding with a sweet chilli sauce to start. Pan fried and then roasted duck breast, roast potatoes and roasted veg from the garden, turnips carrots and parsnips, and a redcurrant ( from the garden) and port jus. All washed down with a bottle of Tattinger. It was on offer in Tesco with your Club card so it would have rude not too!


@eggyg your meal sounds delicious!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me.

Better get some stuff sorted in the garden today before the rain promised for tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 here 

Couldn't sleep last night as half hour before I went to bed the neighbours across the back started burning stuff in the garden, bedroom was stinking and was making me feel sick but is far too hot to close the windows as wake up drenched even with them open!    xx


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.1 here.
> 
> Keep up the Olympics commentary @Lanny - your underdog special is much more interesting than the tv reporting. Go underdogs!
> 
> Have you been having a bedtime snack @Michael12421? It might help with the fasting hypos.


No because my bedtime is only 45 minutes after my dinner.


----------



## Bloden

Congrats on your anniversary @eggyg !!!! Him indoors cooked up a storm, by the sounds.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> No because my bedtime is only 45 minutes after my dinner.


Well, with consistent low readings on waking, I’d be doing something to keep myself safe. That’s what it boils down to. Take care. X


----------



## SB2015

5.7 This morning.

Good news @SueEK about BIL
Glad to hear that you had such an enjoyable anniversary @eggyg 
Congrats on HS @DuncanLord , (and that evening one @Gwynn )

It is warming up again, and we have a ‘homemade graduation to go to’
Enjoy your day.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
A 6.1 for me today on waking at 07:00.

Massive drop during exercise walk last night after Dinner, that have given me thoughts about timing insulin etc or just one of those things.
before dinner:  BG.  5.1.   1 unit of Humulin 70/30
Dinner was Chicken portion, few potatoes mixed veg gravy Greek Yoghurt    51 carbs or 567 cal.
2 hours after Dinner BG was 9.5.
Went out for a walk. 4km in 44 mins.
On return Bg 4.2. Oops a bit low
Had Banana.   ( to correct)
45 min later 6.1.
An hour later 5.1.   (23:35)
Had 2 cream crackers.
hour later.   7.6.
Then back to 6.1 by this morning

 Could be just one of those things or was my pancreas chucking out insulin for fun to mess up figures?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all ok
7:03am and I'm the winner so far today with the highest score of 15.8 - 16u of tresiba taken and 3u humalog correction and how did that happen - well I put the wrong amount in on the scales at teatime yesterday so ended up with too many carbs and too much insulin so not long after eating went hypo but then obviously over corrected with too many carbs! Ohh dear but it happens and I won't make the same mistake again!
00:28pm 4.9 had 26g of carbs no humalog
22:22pm bedtime 5.9 - 15 minute hypo check - back within target had 26g of carbs
22:05pm 3.4 15 minute hypo check had 3 more jelly babies
21:47pm 3.3 hypo so had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo
20:34pm 5.2 teatime - eating out so re-entered this test from before eating to get bolus advice and also took humalog

Note for myself - no more corrections until 11am and only if over 10mmol - hopefully it's worked its way back down


----------



## Ibby

Hubby’s bloods this morning were 6.6 surprised the Lowest is been fo a long time


----------



## adrian1der

Checking in after a weekend off line. A 5.4 for me at 06:07 this morning following on from a 5.5 yesterday and 5.4 on Saturday.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Update to my earlier post
I'm happy to say that my huge mistake last night and waking bgl of 15.8 at 7:03am this morning is now back to within target at 6.8 for breakfast - 47g 9f carbs for a richmond skinless sausage sandwich and 5.5u of humalog done


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> No because my bedtime is only 45 minutes after my dinner.


What time is your bedtime @Michael12421?


----------



## adrian1der

mum2westiesGill said:


> What time is your bedtime @Michael12421?


Don't forget he is in Spain - they do tend to eat late over there


----------



## mum2westiesGill

adrian1der said:


> Don't forget he is in Spain - they do tend to eat late over there


Thanks @adrian1der


----------



## Michael12421

mum2westiesGill said:


> What time is your bedtime @Michael12421?


Usually 7.30 pm.  With my mobilty problems I am uusually wasted at about 6.30 pm.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bloden said:


> Well, with consistent low readings on waking, I’d be doing something to keep myself safe. That’s what it boils down to. Take care. X


@Michael12421 I'm probably the last person you want advice from but what about reducing your basal insulin? Which basal insulin are you on and which bolus insulin are you on?


----------



## Michael12421

mum2westiesGill said:


> @Michael12421 I'm probably the last person you want advice from but what about reducing your basal insulin? Which basal insulin are you on and which bolus insulin are you on?


I have over the past 2 weeks reduced my basal from 14 to 12 each day. I use Toujeo.  My bolus is Novorapid and the injection units are different each day depending upon what my pre-dinner reading is and how many carbs there are in the meal.


----------



## Molly M

First 'morning' check after a long lie in.  Woke about 10am but didn't get up until 11.30.  Reading is 7.8 which seems to be high.  Going to go for a little walk I think then have some brunch and see what the reading is after that - hopefully it will be better.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> All washed down with a bottle of Tattinger.


Now you’re talking … one of my favourites!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Had a few days off grid so to speak.  Had a nightmare weekend up in the 18-20’s. Nothing seemed to bring it down into  single figures then last night it crashed the other way and back to normal levels and a 5.2 but jelly baby induced at 9am. 
Book afternoon I feel. I’ll do a bit of school prep tomorrow. I’ve decided one day a week maybe 2. Need a proper break


----------



## Michael12421

adrian1der said:


> Don't forget he is in Spain - they do tend to eat late over there


Actually in rural Spain the main meal of the day is at 2.30.  It is huge and followed by a siesta.  Dinner is usually quite light, just fruit and cheese - not suprised after what they eat for lunch!


----------



## rebrascora

7.7 for me on Saturday morning
4.4 yesterday and another 4.4 for me today. Both of which needed a sour/fizzy worm (Lidl have been out of JBs for the last month but quite enjoying my change of hypo treatment) an hour or so before, to get me there.
Quite surprised to have consistent readings 2 days running considering how different those days and evening meals were!

@Robin Saturday went reasonably well thanks but having set off in plenty of time and had a smooth traffic free journey up there we could not find the signs for the event and ended up travelling into the visitor attraction side of the House. People kept trying to direct us to get round to the deer park at the rear, where we needed to be, but we hit locked gates and almost no room to turn round each time we followed their advice and with a very long trailer on the back it was no fun trying to reverse along narrow tree lined garden tracks. I had to keep getting out and doing an Annika Rice running ahead to see if the gate we could see at the other end of the tree lined avenue would give us access to the horse boxes we could see beyond it, but no, they were padlocked! By the time we eventually got to where we needed to be, the entries for our class were going into the ring! The judge said he would hold the class for us for 10 mins but in that time we had to take the carriage off the trailer, attach shafts, strap on cushions, lamps, umbrella basket  get horse out, harness him up, get changed ourselves, put him to and head into the show ring and I was already stressed to death before we started. By the time we got in there the judging had already started and no time to warm the horse up. Needless to say we got "wooden spoon" position but to be honest we can't compete with the money's worth of vehicles and paint jobs on the gigs that the other entries have and I find it all a bit demoralizing but that is what showing is about.... having the best of the best and having it in immaculate condition, whereas our turnout is a country vehicle which gets used rather than something which is kept under covers and just comes out to go in the show ring a few times each summer. We were also entered to do the Concours d'Elegance which is supposed to be judged on the orginality of the turnout  and involved a lovely park drive through the grounds with some absolutely breathtaking views across the Firth of Forth and little meandering tracks through the gardens and tree lined avenues which we had earlier failed to navigate with the car and trailer, before a presentation on the gravel parade ground in front of the house which was just "WOW!" but unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo. They award a winner but don't place everyone else for that and we didn't win but I thoroughly enjoyed it and I am pretty sure Zak did too.
Finally we did the Attelage d'Tradition which is again supposed to be original vehicles and you are judged on presentation, then you do some difficulties involving picking up a glass of champagne from a stand, driving 20 yards one handed and putting it down on another stand unspilled. Driving a short distance whilst keeping the wheels within a 9 inch tramline marked out with ropes, halt and salute, 20 m one handed circle, driving the horse over a large square of carpet and then driving through a small square of cones and then reversing back through them and then finally driving a course of cones, all of which was great fun. We came about mid way in that competition. Met some lovely friendly people whilst we were up there and Zak was good as gold. I got very excited about being gifted some Scottish "tablet" (presented to all the competitors) until I remembered I am diabetic and that stuff is pretty much pure sugar! That said, I managed to have a mild hypo at Ian's yesterday afternoon so I treated it with half a chunk before he guzzles the rest.... I was very restrained and even took the smaller half ..... which promptly took me up to 7.7 and the sweetness made my eyes water! Yummy though!  Anyway, it was a very long day (over 7 hours travelling and animals to do before and after), and a bit stressful at times but some bits of it were really enjoyable and mostly a very positive experience.... And the car got us there and back without incident, so that was a huge relief in itself considering it is over 20 years old and pulling a lot of weight up some pretty big inclines.


----------



## freesia

@Bexlee, make sure you get a proper break!! I hope your levels are better now.
@rebrascora, your day sounds like it was stressful and fun all in one. I'm pleased you had a good day


----------



## Robin

I’m glad you had some enjoyable bits, @rebrascora, it sounds a bit like some of the jumping shows round here, the kids fetch up there on the riding school ponies, in the battered horse box, and are faced with shiny new boxes containing showy ponies (trained by someone else, that cost a fortune and have been bought for little Jocasta to compete on) but they still manage to have fun, and cheer each other on for each clear round, or even each round where the rider actually remembers the course! 
Who gets to drink the unspilled glasses of Champagne afterwards? Bet it wasn’t the competitors!


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin  Wished that I could 'like' that 2,3 or 4 times.


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon my BS was 6.6 on waking today (@07:30)

This morning I had to phone surgery, they had again taken test strips off my prescription re-order
perviously I thought they had finally understood, if I’m testing before & after meals & before and after sleep,this will require quite a lot of test trips every month,

although we reduced my twice daily insulin dosage to just 6 units, since then I’m no longer having nocturnal hypos, my daytime pre post meal readings are under a much better control than they were a year ago, or have ever been ! why can’t they understand this is through constant testing,

looking forward see what the Hba1c shows next month and reduce testing maybe, 
long term I so want to come off the insulin & reduce my other meds 

So I’m off work for a few days this week, but still kind of busy, we need to get the loft emptied at my Mums old house in Newbury
 fingers crossed the sale goes through before much longer, the loft clearing out day is tomorrow, 
whilst I’m here will pop over to West Berkshire Crematorium, 
as last week would’ve been my Brother‘s 60th Birthday he has a tree in the garden of remembrance over there.

Hope everybody’s having a great day !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> I have over the past 2 weeks reduced my basal from 14 to 12 each day. I use Toujeo.  My bolus is Novorapid and the injection units are different each day depending upon what my pre-dinner reading is and how many carbs there are in the meal.


Maybe reduce your basal again but obviously it's up to you. My basal is Tresiba and my bolus is Humalog and with my humalog I'm the same as you where the number of units depend on what pre-breakfast, pre-lunch and pre-dinner readings are and how many carbs there are.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin 
Yes, that is pretty much the size of it, but at adult level. One lady had one of these massive lorries where the side pops out to provide living accommodation and she had the tiniest hackney pony and 2 wheeled vehicle to put in it. Lorry must have cost £100+ 
Ponies are bought for thousands to do that specific job and get sent away to be professionally broken and schooled and gig gets a £2000 professional paint job every year to keep it immaculate and we roll up with Zak who was born on a tether and bought for £250, home schooled with no professional input whatsoever and has to be multitalented to fulfil all the roles Ian needs him for, so he drives in the summer, hunts in the winter and does a bit of farm work in between when needed..... just found out he absolutely loves rounding up cattle. Our carriage is 120yr old vehicle which Ian has lovingly restored, rubbed down and painted himself but far from being immaculate. We do OK not to look too out of place but never going to do well against turnout's like that, where money is no object.



Robin said:


> Who gets to drink the unspilled glasses of Champagne afterwards?


I was horrified to see her tip it out and fill a new glass for the next competitor. It turned out to be alcohol free sparkling wine in a champagne flute and what they didn't tell us was that the driver was supposed to drink it. The previous attelage we had attended it was a test to ensure you didn't spill any and could drive smoothly with one hand and get the horse to stand sensibly next to the stand to pick the glass up and put it down again carefully. The glass had a mark on it so that you could see none had been lost, so maybe this was a Scottish twist of the rules in drinking it or maybe some weird Covid regulation!


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
I’m glad you had a great weekend. It sounded to be a fun time although as you say it can be stressful and tiring.


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 I agree with @mum2westiesGill that you need to be looking at another basal reduction if you haven't done one in the last 3 days. There is a pattern of low morning readings which tells you that you need to take action.
Just checked back over your last 7 days of readings starting last Tue....
4.0
2.2
5.8
3.9
3.9
7.9
2.9
and there are four in the red, 2 of them seriously plus 4.0 being far too close for comfort, so only 2 out of 7 readings are safe numbers. That should be telling you that you need to reduce yr basal again. It wouldn't be so bad if you had good hypo awareness but unfortunately you don't. A week or two of 8-10s should be what you are aiming for to try to restore it and I know you won't like that but it is far less risky than the current situation, which makes us all really anxious for you..


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora give me a Zac any day, he sounds delightful and totally loveable. Good on you and him for taking part and showing the true spirit of what these shows should be. The high faluting nobs can drink their champers but I bet they don’t have as much fun x


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 are you having alcohol with your evening meals? xx


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill please don't take this the wrong way but it's fantastic to see you've gained a bit of confidence and suggesting things to others now xx


----------



## Ditto

Robin said:


> You spend the first half of the year persuading things to grow, and the second half cutting them all back.


LOL, s'true. 7.3 I think, for me. I'm too hot, jaded, can't be bothered, blah.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> @mum2westiesGill please don't take this the wrong way but it's fantastic to see you've gained a bit of confidence and suggesting things to others now xx


Thank you so much @Kaylz for your lovely comment its made my day for me - I couldn't have done it without all yours and other members fantastic help xx


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 after a dreadful nights sleep. Lightening lit the bed from 3.30 onwards, I’m surprised Misty survived the night poor little soul.
Off to work again, everyone is in very low spirits so it’s a challenge.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

Up to 6.0 this morning at 06:00. Not sure why. Few carbs last night. 
It’s much cooler and overcast here this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> @Michael12421 are you having alcohol with your evening meals? xx


a glass of red wine


----------



## Lanny

06:14 BS 5.1  Just overshot a HS! I did put up NR a bit yesterday as it was SO much cooler & towards the end of the day it even got a bit of grey cloud but, no rain, yet: it might today?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had fun watching one of the best gymnastics finals ever, the absolute best ever one was London 2012 when Team GB won their first ever medal, where the lead changed so many times & it all came down to the very last piece of apparatus in the new format of alternating each country on each piece: a very unusual format that really worked!  And before that I’d just watched our underdogs of Tom Daley, remembered the 14 year old way back in Beijing 2008, & Matty Lee finally beat the mighty Chinese in the diving: I’m Chinese myself but, being British too I love an underdog & I was cheering Tom on; given how dominant the Chinese are in diving it was a real David versus Goliath contest & REALLY WELL DONE to Tom Daley & Matty Lee!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7. I had a high carb meal last night and less NR. I have reduced my basal to 11 this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Gruers

8.2 this morning back into the 8’s. Off to cricket later so hoping for some sun 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.3 for me.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 on the nose here.

Like you @Michael12421 I shall be lowering my basal this evening. I’m sailing too close to the wind overnight - having to snaffle JBs at 2am isn’t my idea of fun.

It’s the final week of my Welsh course. What a lovely, daft bunch of peeps. I think someone mentioned setting up a WhatsApp group to keep the silliness going...all in Welsh of course!

Keep us updated @Lanny - your coverage is much more interesting than the tv’s. Which underdog’ll surprise us next?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning. 
A little cooler today than of late (which is nice).

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, I was in the 5s most of the night, but Libre trace shows a sudden shoot upwards at about 6am.


----------



## Barfly

8.4 this am for me.  Don't really know yet what this means......


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 for me this morning. No fizzy worms required today, just a couple of corrections of Fiasp last night before bed despite no carbs being on the menu. It might have something to do with a little bit of stress! Ian turned up on my doorstep last night having frantically tried to ring me (I was out in the garden without my phone) to say that he had just had a phone call from a mutual friend reminding him that the wedding that we thought we were doing on Saturday, is actually today.... Ian had just assumed that it was Saturday because he is old fashioned and thinks everyone gets married on a Sat. We don't do commercial work with the horses let alone weddings. This is a favour for an acquaintance and it is pretty much on our doorstep ,,,, well within (horse) driving distance, which is why I think he allowed his arm to be twisted, but will a be a wriggle to get horses and carriage cleaned up and get there for lunchtime!


----------



## Maca44

4.1 poor sleep but must have slept because I have been told there was a big storm about 3am, I didn't hear a thing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9. Ran high ( for me) all day yesterday despite a hot sweaty 5.5 mile walk. Can’t figure it out.

Looks like the weather is changing for us today. We may even get a wee bit rain! I somehow don’t think it’s going to fill the water butt.

I think the farmer and her children are popping round sometime today. Cryptic message from 14 year old last night. “ Will you be in tomorrow?” I replied that we would be. “ We might need lunch.” was his reply! He’s a boy of few words in a message but never shuts up in the real world! I’d better get to the shops just in case! 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me. 

Just when I thought the sensor had started to behave itself another night in the red. A finger prick confirmed a 3.6 was actually 5.1 
I wouldn't mind too much except I've got a review in the middle of August and my time in range is now rather lower than normal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 here

Was getting ready for bed last night and heard the forecast rain coming down, was quite heavy for a while pounding off the shed roofs, didn't seem any cooler though! Suspect we're away to get a downpour soon, went to the kitchen and bathroom and by the time I got back to the living room it's pretty much pitch black!

@Michael12421 could you eat a couple of nights without having alcohol? It can be tricky to juggle as advice is generally if you've had a drink then you should eat something before going to bed without bolus, have you set alarms to test 2 and 4 hours after your meal? 
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A much better 5.5 for me, no corrections overnight (hooray!) but up four times for the loo (boo!). 

Another day yesterday with a couple of corrections. I'm struggling to keep things on an even keel atm. Its too hot and my levels plummet (though not all the time), by the time i've decided there is a pattern and to change something, levels change again. Will i ever get to grips with D?! Oh well....keep on trying.

@Lanny i love your commentary on the Olympics. Any more news on mens gymnastics? I missed it yesterday.
@rebrascora i hope you get everying sorted for the wedding in time.

Have a good day everyone, its cooler here today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

After a pulse reading on my oximeter of 46 bpm, repeated tests all the same but Omron blood pressure meter (which also shows the pulse) gives 52 bpm, I am doing a little digging into the past data to see if there is a pattern emerging or just an iffy oximeter. I know there have been quite a few low 50's but then my pulse has always been on the low side. No other symptoms usually associated with low pulse, so probably no problem. Best to keep an eye on things though.

Tired today so no walking (except to the shops and back - 30 mins). Very muggy out there too.

5.4 BG this morning. So that's good.

Have a great day everone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A late start for me today, didn’t wake till 7:40
Registered a 5.5 at 07:50
Have a great day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all well
8:37am 8.5 for me so just slightly over target - 16u of tresiba taken - for tresiba I think it should be taken at the same time each day or night but I think it's also ok an hour or so earlier or later - please can someone correct me with my info thinking on this?
23:43pm not quite 4 hours after teatime bolus- bedtime and bgl of 10.3 - even though it was above 8mmol I had a bedtime snack because I fancied one so I had 26g of carbs and because I'm not a fan of bolusing at bedtime I just bolused for 13g of carbs - 1u for food was advised plus a 0.5u correction but I dismissed the 0.5u correction and just had 1u which was very brave of me - looking at my bgl of 8.5 this morning maybe I should've also done the 0.5u correction last night
20:20pm teatime 12.4 (a day of some highs for me) 52g of carbs 5.5u for food and 1.5u correction


----------



## freesia

mum2westiesGill said:


> 16u of tresiba taken - for tresiba I think it should be taken at the same time each day or night but I think it's also ok an hour or so earlier or later


I always take mine between 10pm and 11pm, i've not been told it has to be a fixed time. Occasionally it has been taken after 11pm but its only occasionally. I always thought that as Tresiba is a longer lasting basal it does you give some leeway on the timing


----------



## Kaylz

Tresiba is generally fine to be taken a couple of hours either side of your "usual" time although as a creature of habit mines is always near enough the same time every night lol xx


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> @Lanny i love your commentary on the Olympics. Any more news on mens gymnastics? I missed it yesterday.


First China were leading & made a mistake on the floor to drop to 3rd then, spent the rest of the final playing catch up. The new format of 1 gymnast from each country’s team going on to be followed by 1 gymnast from the other country going after meant that each of the two teams on each piece of apparatus were kind of eyeballing each like gladiators at first then, they were showing off to each other & showboating in the absence of an arena audience, loved that!  China clawed their way back to 2nd place ahead of Japan with the ROC in 1st place for the last rotation with China & Japan on the high bar & Russia, commentators, presenters & I keep forgetting to call them the ROC, on the floor. Everybody went all out with China on the high bar making it through without falling, Japan the same then, Russia stepped out of the floor & China were 1st. Next China all out on the high bar & no falling, Phew! Japan the same & Russia stepped out of the floor AGAIN & China still 1st. Then, China still going all out barely held onto the bar Japan did the performance of the competition with a massive score overtaking China & be 1st! Russia went almost all out but, stayed IN the floor, did a double instead of his triple just teetering at the very tip of the corner & he’d have been OUT if he went for the triple to only JUST held onto to 1st by 0.033! Team GB finished in 4th with The ROC, Japan & China in the medal positions! Aw! It was high drama! Catch it on iPlayer!


----------



## Molly M

8.5 this morning for me after 5 attempts - kept getting error 2 (not enough blood) on the meter - I had the needle set at 3.5 (out of 5) oh and it was a new needle I had just added.  How often should you change the needle? We had some crackers and cheese last night not long before bed maybe that wasn't a great idea?


----------



## Kaylz

Molly M said:


> How often should you change the needle?


It is advised to use a fresh lancet every time but many of us just use it until it's too blunt and starts to hurt, I suppose it's easier for those of us with an accu-chek fastclix lancing device as they use a drum so the lancet itself is never exposed to elements etc xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> I always take mine between 10pm and 11pm, i've not been told it has to be a fixed time. Occasionally it has been taken after 11pm but its only occasionally. I always thought that as Tresiba is a longer lasting basal it does you give some leeway on the timing


Thank you


----------



## Maca44

Molly M said:


> 8.5 this morning for me after 5 attempts - kept getting error 2 (not enough blood) on the meter - I had the needle set at 3.5 (out of 5) oh and it was a new needle I had just added.  How often should you change the needle? We had some crackers and cheese last night not long before bed maybe that wasn't a great idea?


Go to 5 but just rest it on finger don't push down you need a good blob of blood so you don't waist too many readers. I would not use a used needle in case of contamination from last test but that's upto you as I have said before.


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> First China were leading & made a mistake on the floor to drop to 3rd then, spent the rest of the final playing catch up. The new format of 1 gymnast from each country’s team going on to be followed by 1 gymnast from the other country going after meant that each of the two teams on each piece of apparatus were kind of eyeballing each like gladiators at first then, they were showing off to each other & showboating in the absence of an arena audience, loved that!  China clawed their way back to 2nd place ahead of Japan with the ROC in 1st place for the last rotation with China & Japan on the high bar & Russia, commentators, presenters & I keep forgetting to call them the ROC, on the floor. Everybody went all out with China on the high bar making it through without falling, Japan the same then, Russia stepped out of the floor & China were 1st. Next China all out on the high bar & no falling, Phew! Japan the same & Russia stepped out of the floor AGAIN & China still 1st. Then, China still going all out barely held onto the bar Japan did the performance of the competition with a massive score overtaking China & be 1st! Russia went almost all out but, stayed IN the floor, did a double instead of his triple just teetering at the very tip of the corner & he’d have been OUT if he went for the triple to only JUST held onto to 1st by 0.033! Team GB finished in 4th with The ROC, Japan & China in the medal positions! Aw! It was high drama! Catch it on iPlayer!


@Lanny you would be great as a commentator!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maca44 said:


> I would not use a used needle in case of contamination from last test but that's upto you as I have said before.


I believe a lot of the "old hands"   on here change theirs once a year on Saint Swithin's Day. I change mine whenever I open a new pot of 50 test strips. 
I reckon I've got enough lancets to last me 'til I'm 100+ years old.


----------



## adrian1der

A late check in for me today but very pleased to report a 5.2 at 06:47 this morning


----------



## Michael12421

@adrian1der


----------



## Bexlee

4.9 and a stinking migraine for me today. Taking advantage of not been at work and not long got up

Have a good rest of the day one and all. 

Hope then child feeding goes well @eggyg they seem to eat a lot ! I often wonder at school where they put it all and then puzzle that 2 hours after break they eat even more!


----------



## Gwynn

Interesting about needles. I change mine for every single finger prick. Less risk of contamination.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> . . . . . pleased to report a 5.2 at 06:47 this morning   . . . . .


Well done @adrian1der on the HS


----------



## HenryBennett

After waiting a couple of weeks, and on the verge of phoning my GP, I received a call about my latest blood tests.

My HbA1c was 39. All other readings for cholesterol, electrolytes etc were “good“. I was advised to cut the Metformin from two to one a day. I said that it had been agreed about a year ago that I could reduce from two to one! (Clearly my GP hadn’t put this on my medical records). The upshot is that I’m officially off the Metformin - yay!

They will do HbA1c again in three months. If that’s ok, in six months, and if that’s ok, every 12 months.

It was suggested I don‘t need to prick my finger every day, if at all. However, I’ll continue for a couple of weeks after stopping the Metformin and then review it.


----------



## adrian1der

HenryBennett said:


> My HbA1c was 39. All other readings for cholesterol, electrolytes etc were “good“. I was advised to cut the Metformin from two to one a day. I said that it had been agreed about a year ago that I could reduce from two to one! (Clearly my GP hadn’t put this on my medical records). The upshot is that I’m officially off the Metformin - yay!


Congrats @HenryBennett - and welcome to the club   Great result!


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> Congrats @HenryBennett - and welcome to the club   Great result!


Thanks - a good club to be in.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done Henry @HenryBennett on those great results. I too don't need to do a daily finger prick, but I've made so many good friends on this thread. I love the caring advice that I see posted to support others on here and love the great humour and banter as well. I long ago decided to keep my hand (or should that be fingers) in this thread. I hope you will do the same.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Can’t but, help posting this now! An even more drama packed ladies team gymnastics final & Team GB get a bronze medal!     I’ll comment at the end of my waking post tomorrow!


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done Henry @HenryBennett on those great results. I too don't need to do a daily finger prick, but I've made so many good friends on this thread. I love the caring advice that I see posted to support others on here and love the great humour and banter as well. I long ago decided to keep my hand (or should that be fingers) in this thread. I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Dez


Thanks, I agree with all the above.


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> After waiting a couple of weeks, and on the verge of phoning my GP, I received a call about my latest blood tests.
> 
> My HbA1c was 39. All other readings for cholesterol, electrolytes etc were “good“. I was advised to cut the Metformin from two to one a day. I said that it had been agreed about a year ago that I could reduce from two to one! (Clearly my GP hadn’t put this on my medical records). The upshot is that I’m officially off the Metformin - yay!
> 
> They will do HbA1c again in three months. If that’s ok, in six months, and if that’s ok, every 12 months.
> 
> It was suggested I don‘t need to prick my finger every day, if at all. However, I’ll continue for a couple of weeks after stopping the Metformin and then review it.


Thats great news @HenryBennett! Congratulations and well done on those fantastic results.


----------



## Molly M

HenryBennett said:


> After waiting a couple of weeks, and on the verge of phoning my GP, I received a call about my latest blood tests.
> 
> My HbA1c was 39. All other readings for cholesterol, electrolytes etc were “good“. I was advised to cut the Metformin from two to one a day. I said that it had been agreed about a year ago that I could reduce from two to one! (Clearly my GP hadn’t put this on my medical records). The upshot is that I’m officially off the Metformin - yay!
> 
> They will do HbA1c again in three months. If that’s ok, in six months, and if that’s ok, every 12 months.
> 
> It was suggested I don‘t need to prick my finger every day, if at all. However, I’ll continue for a couple of weeks after stopping the Metformin and then review it.



Great news - congrats!!


----------



## rebrascora

Many congratulations to @HenryBennett. Fantastic achievement and hope that you will stick around even if you don't need to anymore. 

Also congrats to @adrian1der on another house special. Some of you guys are starting to make it look far too easy!

@Bexlee So sorry you are struggling with a migraine now when you should be enjoying some R&R. Hope it eases soon. Have to say I really don't miss them. One of the blessings of my diabetes diagnosis, that I no longer suffer them.


----------



## SB2015

6.4 This morning and a bit of a late post.

Having been to friends for a meal on Friday, out of the six of us, 4 have gone down with a sickness bug.  They have each Started a day after the other, so not the food, so probably a virus.  So far I am fine, and definitely keeping my distance from OH. hoping it has passed me by.

@Bexlee and @freesia and any other teachers - Have a proper break and rest over the holidays.
Enjoy your final week of Welsh, and I hope you get to continue via What’s app
Congratulations on the HS @adrian1der 
Well done @HenryBennett , excellent results.
@Lanny keep the commentary coming. Very entertaining.

Weird weather today with intermittent rain but still very warm.
I hope that you have had a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report that the wedding went really well. I hadn't met the bride before although she is marrying an ex colleague of mine. She was absolutely stunning in a vintage ivory lace gown with plunging back and she had dried flowers and corn in her home made bouquet and matching decoration in her hair which was gorgeous and so appropriate for the harvest time of year and of course the farming community little church where the wedding was held and no worries about flowers wilting in the heat.  

Thought we were going to have to let her down at 10am this morning though when Ian got Zak in from the field to bath him and he was missing a front shoe and his hoof was badly damaged. Ian checked both horses last night to make sure they both had 4 shoes so perhaps Zak was trying to get out of the job. They are both terrors for pulling shoes off in the fence even though they have loads of grass in their respective fields. Thankfully one of Rebel's plastic Skoot boots fit him after I did a bit of hoof rasping to tidy up the damage and we gave him a trot up and down the road to make sure he was sound and happy in the boot, then it was full steam ahead to get there. Weather held despite forecast (we still haven't had any rain here yet) and it was actually rather hot and sunny at times, so I was pleased to be able to leave the church and take my hat off and be a bit more comfortable on the way home and happier still to now be sitting in a cool house now having some late lunch. Managed my BG levels really well despite the stress and a 1 unit Levemir reduction this morning. Currently sitting at a nice steady 4.8. I do love it when my levels are steady and I am not constantly fighting to keep them in range.


----------



## Bloden

mum2westiesGill said:


> - 16u of tresiba taken - for tresiba I think it should be taken at the same time each day or night but I think it's also ok an hour or so earlier or later - please can someone correct me with my info thinking on this?


I was told that Tresiba was more flexible timing-wise than my previous basal (Lantus). My endo said a few hours earlier or later than usual was fine. eg if I was going out somewhere and didn’t want the faff of taking my Tresiba pen with me, I could take it before going out or after getting home. (I used to do that with Lantus anyway, cos we can’t let this condition rule our lives, now can we?)


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report that the wedding went really well. I hadn't met the bride before although she is marrying an ex colleague of mine. She was absolutely stunning in a vintage ivory lace gown with plunging back and she had dried flowers and corn in her home made bouquet and matching decoration in her hair which was gorgeous and so appropriate for the harvest time of year and of course the farming community little church where the wedding was held and no worries about flowers wilting in the heat.
> 
> Thought we were going to have to let her down at 10am this morning though when Ian got Zak in from the field to bath him and he was missing a front shoe and his hoof was badly damaged. Ian checked both horses last night to make sure they both had 4 shoes so perhaps Zak was trying to get out of the job. They are both terrors for pulling shoes off in the fence even though they have loads of grass in their respective fields. Thankfully one of Rebel's plastic Skoot boots fit him after I did a bit of hoof rasping to tidy up the damage and we gave him a trot up and down the road to make sure he was sound and happy in the boot, then it was full steam ahead to get there. Weather held despite forecast (we still haven't had any rain here yet) and it was actually rather hot and sunny at times, so I was pleased to be able to leave the church and take my hat off and be a bit more comfortable on the way home and happier still to now be sitting in a cool house now having some late lunch. Managed my BG levels really well despite the stress and a 1 unit Levemir reduction this morning. Currently sitting at a nice steady 4.8. I do love it when my levels are steady and I am not constantly fighting to keep them in range.


Zak sounds a real trouper. Glad it all went well for you


----------



## Bloden

Doing a happy dance for your achievement @HenryBennett - well done!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Bloden said:


> I was told that Tresiba was more flexible timing-wise than my previous basal (Lantus). My endo said a few hours earlier or later than usual was fine. eg if I was going out somewhere and didn’t want the faff of taking my Tresiba pen with me, I could take it before going out or after getting home. (I used to do that with Lantus anyway, cos we can’t let this condition rule our lives, now can we?)


Thanks @Bloden and no we can't let it rule our lives which is what is has done with me recently but now I'm in charge within reason ie
food wise I'm eating foods I enjoy, I'll be honest here I eat 'some' vegetables and 'some' salads,  I'm not too well up on knowing what's in all the thousands foods ie fats and whatever else and what it does to our bgls but at 9 and a half stone and 5ft 2 ish I'm not overweight
basal and bolus injections I'm definitely not in any hurry to be skipping any injections like I did very stupidly when I got dka
bgls I'm not afraid of posting my levels on the forum to try and get some help before I ask or someone says I would be better to check with my DSN


----------



## HenryBennett

Thank you all (and in advance for tomorrow’s readership) for all your good wishes.

I worked as a charity finance director for many years before retiring so was well aware of Diabetes UK, and BHF, and whilst in hospital last year went straight to their websites. My visit to my GP’s diabetes nurse was dire and the DUK website and, especially, the DUK forum and you great folks have been a life changer.

So, a further and heartfelt thank you. (I’ll certainly continue to keep you company).


----------



## freesia

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks @Bloden and no we can't let it rule our lives which is what is has done with me recently but now I'm in charge within reason ie
> food wise I'm eating foods I enjoy, I'll be honest here I eat 'some' vegetables and 'some' salads,  I'm not too well up on knowing what's in all the thousands foods ie fats and whatever else and what it does to our bgls but at 9 and a half stone and 5ft 2 ish I'm not overweight
> basal and bolus injections I'm definitely not in any hurry to be skipping any injections like I did very stupidly when I got dka
> bgls I'm not afraid of posting my levels on the forum to try and get some help before I ask or someone says I would be better to check with my DSN


Lovely to see you more confident and positive @mum2westiesGill


----------



## SueEK

Hi folks, in a bit of a mess this evening. Was going to do a separate post but thought no-one knows me like you all do. Got a phone call out of the blue this afternoon to say my consultant wants to do my mesh removal next Friday. It has thrown me into a state of panic. My colleague is off work at the moment recovering from a hysterectomy and we are short staffed and now I have the chance of having my major op where I will be off at least 6 weeks and possibly more, 6 months to full recovery with probably another op after that. If I don’t have it now it may be another year and he wanted to do it in January before the second lockdown. I’m so scared, it’s such a delicate op, reconstruction of the urethra plus plus so many other things.  I’m supposed to have a tooth extraction tomorrow but feel I had better postpone as do not want an open wound. Also it is in London (only 2 hospitals in the country do this type of op) and I know I am very lucky to have a surgeon who is experienced in this very particular field. No-one will be allowed to come in with me to visit. I have spent a good part of the evening crying, this is not me at all. My daughter came to see me bless her as I couldn’t stop crying on the phone. Need to get my act together.
Sorry folks, just really needed to get it all out to those who know/but don’t know me but know that you care for all of us.  X


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> Hi folks, in a bit of a mess this evening. Was going to do a separate post but thought no-one knows me like you all do. Got a phone call out of the blue this afternoon to say my consultant wants to do my mesh removal next Friday. It has thrown me into a state of panic. My colleague is off work at the moment recovering from a hysterectomy and we are short staffed and now I have the chance of having my major op where I will be off at least 6 weeks and possibly more, 6 months to full recovery with probably another op after that. If I don’t have it now it may be another year and he wanted to do it in January before the second lockdown. I’m so scared, it’s such a delicate op, reconstruction of the urethra plus plus so many other things.  I’m supposed to have a tooth extraction tomorrow but feel I had better postpone as do not want an open wound. Also it is in London (only 2 hospitals in the country do this type of op) and I know I am very lucky to have a surgeon who is experienced in this very particular field. No-one will be allowed to come in with me to visit. I have spent a good part of the evening crying, this is not me at all. My daughter came to see me bless her as I couldn’t stop crying on the phone. Need to get my act together.
> Sorry folks, just really needed to get it all out to those who know/but don’t know me but know that you care for all of us.  X


So glad that you have a date for your op Sue.  A big step but great that you are in such safe hands.
No wonder your head is in such a spin, but perhaps good to not have too much time to think about it  Glad that your daughter was able to be with you.

The shortage of staff at work in this situation is not your concern.  Your health is the priority here.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i'm sure your employers will understand, knowing their line of work. As @SB2015 just said (typing faster than me) it is your health and that must come first.

It must be awful knowing that no one will be able to visit but could you call/video call while you are in hospital? It will be some contact at least.

Its really good that they can do it soon though scary for you. Please know we're all here. Post as and when you feel up to it, we'll all be thinking about you.


----------



## Robin

No wonder you’re in a flat spin, @SueEK! But as SB Sue says, perhaps in the grand scheme of things, it’s better not to have too much time to think about it, though I can understand that the thinking will be all the more intense in the time available! Work will cope. Your health is the most important thing. I think hospitals have all got up to speed with ipads and things for people to talk to relatives, its so much better when you can see someone's face rather than just hearing them on the phone, so hope that will at least go some way to keep you in touch with people you’d rather have round you.


----------



## Christy

SueEK said:


> Hi folks, in a bit of a mess this evening. Was going to do a separate post but thought no-one knows me like you all do. Got a phone call out of the blue this afternoon to say my consultant wants to do my mesh removal next Friday. It has thrown me into a state of panic. My colleague is off work at the moment recovering from a hysterectomy and we are short staffed and now I have the chance of having my major op where I will be off at least 6 weeks and possibly more, 6 months to full recovery with probably another op after that. If I don’t have it now it may be another year and he wanted to do it in January before the second lockdown. I’m so scared, it’s such a delicate op, reconstruction of the urethra plus plus so many other things.  I’m supposed to have a tooth extraction tomorrow but feel I had better postpone as do not want an open wound. Also it is in London (only 2 hospitals in the country do this type of op) and I know I am very lucky to have a surgeon who is experienced in this very particular field. No-one will be allowed to come in with me to visit. I have spent a good part of the evening crying, this is not me at all. My daughter came to see me bless her as I couldn’t stop crying on the phone. Need to get my act together.
> Sorry folks, just really needed to get it all out to those who know/but don’t know me but know that you care for all of us.  X


Please take this opportunity @SueEK  as this type of surgery is very specialist and you don't know when they would be able to offer you another date. It will never be the ideal time to be off work but your work will cope because they'll just have to. Your health is so important. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK You have to focus on the things that impact you in this situation, not worry about others. Work will manage somehow and if they had sorted their staffing issues sooner they wouldn't be left short staffed now, so don't feel guilty about that because they have not felt guilty about putting far too much pressure on you over the past months/years. 
Grasp the opportunity to get this sorted so that you can then move on with your life. You have been waiting for this operation for a long time. You have a very experienced and knowledgeable team doing the operation, so it is all positive stuff. In some respects it is better to get it over with now as life is still quite restricted so you are not missing much at the moment. 
I can totally understand you being anxious and teary as those are normal feelings and so pleased that your daughter was able to visit and support you but you will hopefully feel so much better when this issue is resolved and you are free of pain and discomfort and the mental strain it has caused you. It was always going to be scary but focus on how much your quality of life will be improved once it is sorted. Sending big (((HUGS)))


----------



## HenryBennett

I was inordinately tired last night and slept through without waking for a peepee, but woke early. So, it’s a 5.4 at 05:35. 
I’ll be taking the Metformin out of my pill organiser this morning. Yay. 
It’s been raining overnight.


----------



## SueEK

6 on the nose today after a fitful sleep. Thanks for your reassuring words, in work today so will let them know the situation. Must cancel my dental appt for today and try and get my lists sorted for what I need to do and need to take with me. My tremors are out of control today but will hopefully settle in a day or two. Need to get in organising mode which I’m good at once my mind stops whirring - drama queen or what!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

@SueEK I agree 100% with all those who’ve said that your health is your number 1 priority. Your employer will cope. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lanny

The very best of luck with your surgery @SueEK


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Dark, colder, wet out there. Gotta get out there though for some exercise.

5.6 for me this morning. Is it slightly higher because of the cooler weather I wonder.

Nothing planned for today. Yawn.


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Hi folks, in a bit of a mess this evening. Was going to do a separate post but thought no-one knows me like you all do. Got a phone call out of the blue this afternoon to say my consultant wants to do my mesh removal next Friday. It has thrown me into a state of panic. My colleague is off work at the moment recovering from a hysterectomy and we are short staffed and now I have the chance of having my major op where I will be off at least 6 weeks and possibly more, 6 months to full recovery with probably another op after that. If I don’t have it now it may be another year and he wanted to do it in January before the second lockdown. I’m so scared, it’s such a delicate op, reconstruction of the urethra plus plus so many other things.  I’m supposed to have a tooth extraction tomorrow but feel I had better postpone as do not want an open wound. Also it is in London (only 2 hospitals in the country do this type of op) and I know I am very lucky to have a surgeon who is experienced in this very particular field. No-one will be allowed to come in with me to visit. I have spent a good part of the evening crying, this is not me at all. My daughter came to see me bless her as I couldn’t stop crying on the phone. Need to get my act together.
> Sorry folks, just really needed to get it all out to those who know/but don’t know me but know that you care for all of us.  X


Hope it goes well. Take care.


----------



## mage 1

HenryBennett said:


> After waiting a couple of weeks, and on the verge of phoning my GP, I received a call about my latest blood tests.
> 
> My HbA1c was 39. All other readings for cholesterol, electrolytes etc were “good“. I was advised to cut the Metformin from two to one a day. I said that it had been agreed about a year ago that I could reduce from two to one! (Clearly my GP hadn’t put this on my medical records). The upshot is that I’m officially off the Metformin - yay!
> 
> They will do HbA1c again in three months. If that’s ok, in six months, and if that’s ok, every 12 months.
> 
> It was suggested I don‘t need to prick my finger every day, if at all. However, I’ll continue for a couple of weeks after stopping the Metformin and then review it.


Well done


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  Libre said LO, eek! Accu Chek said 4.0, phew.

Sending you (((hugs))) and best wishes for the op @SueEK. Good to see you’re in ‘get organised’ mode this morning.  

Ah, that’s better @Michael12421.


----------



## Lanny

05:52 BS 6.8 I didn’t need the peanut butter & oatcake before bed: actually overdid it TBH with 1 hour of active NR left & BS 5.4; definitely needed something to lift it a bit &, since it’s been ages since I had peanut, I kept more & more teaspoonfuls of it!  I lost count after 4/5 & eventually, with a HUGE effort, stopped myself from any more & didn’t have the oatcake. Then, I panicked a bit & knew the peanut butter would be sustainably too high while slept, useful to prevent drops overnight with the few cycles I have now, & gave a long thought about adding how much NR? I eventually went for a conservative 2 units & then, took a while to drop off as I was a bit worried about it so, actually relieved with a 6 this morning! Oops! The perils of eating peanut butter after a long time of not having had it: it was pure Ambrosia; MASSIVE effort to stop!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Ooh! There were quite a few shocks & more drama at the Olympics on Day 4 yesterday!  First off, the ladies triathlon was won by the least populated nation to ever win an Olympic Gold medal: a Very Well Done to Flora Duffy of Bermuda; tiny island in the Caribbean that the infamous triangle is named after with a population of just 72,000 people! Then, a HUGE shock for the host nation when their ladies tennis player, Naiomi Osaka, who lit the Olympic torch at the opening ceremony & the face of the games was knocked out much lower ranked player from The Czech republic in straight sets! Oh dear, imagine THAT! If that had happened to Jessica Ennis, as she was then, in London 2012? Eek! Eek! Eek! And finally, the biggest shock of all, & a tremendous comeback, was Team GB winning the bronze medal in the ladies team gymnastics: couldn’t help but, post that more or less when it happened yesterday; after I’d stopped, somewhat, laughing like a mad woman in delighted shock as it all came last minute! VERY WELL DONE to our British ladies! Two Thumbs Up emoji!! That was the BEST EVER gymnastics final I’ve ever seen: better than Team GB men winning bronze in London 2012; SO MUCH, drama, that was all concentrated elsewhere & it wasn’t until very end after the last gold winning performance did the commentators in shocked delight saw that GB won the bronze. All this from the start when the mighty US gymnast Simone Biles, going for the greatest ever medals haul by a gymnast who already has 30 Olympic and World championship titles & just needs 4 more to break the record, did her first piece of apparatus, the vault, in the first rotation! She did a massive looking vault, to my still untrained eye despite YEARS of watching gymnastics, & landed very heavily & it turned out that she DIDN’T do the two & a half twists but, only one & a half! A very low score for her vault left the mighty US team, undefeated for 10 years winning the last 3 Olympics, trailed ROC by over 2 whole marks!  Then, when everyone was moving onto the next piece of apparatus for rotation 2 & warming up, she left the arena & her team mate that wasn’t supposed to go on the bars was prepping to do so. Simone only just came back in time at the end of the warm up & there was still speculation on whether she would continue, was she injured? She spent the rest of the final in her tracksuit in the arena cheering on her team mates who then, had to do every piece! It took quite a while before the news came through that it was a medical issue & she’d had treatment when she’d left & would be assessed daily to see if she could continue to do her other 5 finals she qualified for, the all around & each individual piece of apparatus! ROC meanwhile kept their massive lead over the US after rotation 2 & it seemed they were definitely going to win as they were now nearly 3 whole marks ahead but, then even more drama was to come in rotation 3 with ROC & USA on the beam! ROC up first & she fell off the beam with a massive 1 whole mark off, lead halved as the USA didn’t fall off! Then, ROC falls off AGAIN with another whole mark off & their lead nearly gone as USA stayed on! It was all or nothing for ROC’s 3rd gymnast as the gold medal would be impossible with 3 falls: she stayed ON; so did USA & the lead was down to 0.8. Then, in the last rotation with ROC & USA on the floor it was a battle between the US’ power in the tumbling & ROC’s grace & artistry. It seemed that USA were winning when their first gymnast’s power & difficulty scored higher than ROC’s first up less difficult, I think much more graceful, routine: lead down to 0.5; seemed like USA were going to make up the leas & overtake to win as all their routines are more difficult than ROC’s! Then, USA’s gymnast landed very badly, slid on her feet & sat down on the floor for the lowest score I’ve ever seen at the Olympics in the 11’s! ROC’s lead got bigger again after their 2nd gymnast had no mishaps & it was another gladiatorial FIGHT between power & grace their last gymnast’s! The USA went all out again & just about stayed in the floor & made up some of the gap but, it was down to ROC & that’s when the commentators noticed that Team GB were sitting at the top of leaderboard as they’d finished their piece, the bars, first while the scores were not yet in for USA, ROC & Italy in 3rd at the start of final rotation were on the beam, Craig Heap, one of the commentators said “Quick! Take a picture”! During the middle of ROC’s last routine Matt Baker, another commentator, worked out that GB could get the bronze as Italy got 2 terrible marks on the beam when GB got great marks on the bars & it was down to the last score yet to come in! ROC went clean & the gold nedal was theirs & celebrating when the commentators saw the last score for Italy & they didn’t get the score they needed to stay ahead of GB! ALL the drama & camera’s were on ROC & USA while mostly off camera GB snuck up from 7th, 7th, 5th & 3rd place to win the bronze! OMG! That was the icing on the cake & I was laughing like a mad woman for a good 10 minutes! WHAT a final! I’ve NEVER seen anything like it!

It took me an EVEN longer time to post as I couldn’t stop myself from laughing! 

It’s the mens all around final later today! Let’s see what else is going to happen on Day 5 of these Shocking Olympics?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. We got our much needed rain here yesterday, I knew hanging the washing out would do the trick. I’d have won Olympic Gold in the 50 yard washing line dash!
@Lanny, I’m breathless having read your account of the ladies gymnastics, what a thriller! I switched on when they quickly nipped over to the Dressage (well done GB for a bronze on younger, inexperienced horses) I should have stayed watching when they went back to the gym!


----------



## Barfly

9.00 this morning at 7:42am, still don't have a clue what this means....  testing during odd times through the day it's all over the place, as high as 15.0 and low as 8.0  bemused by it all still.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Managed to get some gardening done yesterday. Let's see what today brings.

Have a good day everyone is.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A shocking 11.0 for me, been wide awake since just before 3 when the thunder started and just want to go back to bed! Bubbles has been a royal PITA this morning and was already fed up of his whining by 6:20

@SueEK as others have said, you really need to put yourself first here for a change, good luck! 

@Barfly have you looked at the learning zone of the website? There is a lot of information on there that will help you better understand xx


----------



## Barfly

@Kaylz   Yes I have but I've already forgotten 99% of it. I can remember it until I go to sleep, in the night it all seems to dribble right out through my ears onto the pillow and in the morning it's mostly gone.......don't get old....


----------



## Ibby

8.6 for hubby this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Barfly said:


> @Kaylz   Yes I have but I've already forgotten 99% of it. I can remember it until I go to sleep, in the night it all seems to dribble right out through my ears onto the pillow and in the morning it's mostly gone.......


You'll get the hang of it, it's a lot to take in, I remember when I was admitted to hospital for my diagnosis, the DSN came round to talk to me before I was discharged and it felt like I wasn't even there, like I was floating above just looking down on it all, if it would make it easier write bits down in a notepad so you can quickly scan it whenever you need to xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today.

 It’s taken me ages to catch up, never got logged in after reporting yesterday.
So firstly, congratulations to @adrian1der on yesterday’s HS. Absolute well done @HenryBennett, great stuff and very well deserved. @SB2015 fingers crossed you escape the lurgy! @rebrascora any photos from yesterday, sounds fantastic. @SueEK glad you’ve  got your date for your op at last. You’ll soon stop feeling flibberty jibberty. Been there done that, organising is a good way of keeping calm, oh and stuff work!  @Michael12421 much better number today. And to everyone else I may have missed, have a great day. 

I’m going for a cut and colour. And we’ve had rain overnight too! Hurray!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> Lovely to see you more confident and positive @mum2westiesGill


Thank you!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me.
@Lanny, your commentary is so good, i'm holding my breath while reading it!!
@SueEK, glad you are in organising mode this morning. Take the chance now and get it done. Good luck to you.
Its much cooler and very wet here today. Off to do the weekly shopping.


----------



## Lanny

@Barfly it’s a lot to process: it’ll come with time; just keep testing & it’ll build up, ver slowly at first, to a clearer picture as you learn about how much & what affects your readings! And don’t beat yourself up when things don’t go as well as even us veterans with many years of diabetes, over 20 in my case, can’t get it right all the time!  A smile to encourage & taking readings is the first step to finding out about your diabetes so, you can work steadily at it! And a cheeky little wink from me to welcome you on this thread!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
8:22am later than usual - maybe I should set an alarm for 7:00am ish - once again I'm the winner so far with a 16.0 - 3u correction and 16u tresiba - no idea where the high has come from apart from eating just 2 mini choc chip cookies during the night
00:16am 5.1 bedtime - within target - below 8mmol so had 1 bag mini choc chip cookies of 13g of carbs


----------



## adrian1der

Just missed with a 5.3 at 06:06 this morning. @SueEK fingers crossed and I hope everything works out for you


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Only just awake! I couldn't stop myself from sleeping - I guess I was catching up on the lost hours during the heatwave.
Snap @adrian1der above, I got myself a 5.3. 
@SueEK good news that your op is finally here. Good luck and best wishes.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning it's a 10.1 after the heights of 19.2 at 3am with a failed cannula. Last night was a symphony of pump alarms High high high high then a low battery warning. So restful, I got up at 4am and changed cannula, battery etc

Sending best wishes and good luck to you @SueEK ,it's hard to harness all the conflicting I can/ I can't swirl of thoughts about major surgery but organising things is a good way to stay calm.

Today I've got a pointless high risk podiatry clinic by telephone- still no actual clinic.  How are your feet? Still broken thanks  

Have a good day out there.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! @Flower  Hope today settles down for you & you can get some rest after your phone review!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 after long sleep at last.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.5 here at 07:30
Let’s see how the day goes.


----------



## rebrascora

9.0 the first time I woke up with a flat line all night just under the surface on my Libre despite oodles of correction Fiasp last night before bed and apart from a naughty dark chocolate digestive (10g carbs) I had no other carbs and not much protein, just olives with a bit of cheese and a salad with cheese coleslaw, so not sure if my Levemir reduction in the morning was impacting then but levels through the day were perfect, so rather disappointing! Anyway, I injected 1.5 units Fiasp to correct the 9 and went back to sleep. 
Feels so much better to start the day on a nice 4.8 even if I did lie in much longer than intended! 

We got some rain last night and a bit more this morning but don't think it has done much other than wet the surface.

@eggyg I'm afraid I had my hands full holding onto 2 sweaty, itchy, fly agitated horses that don't like standing around when they could be heading home and preventing Arthut from stepping onto the train of her dress whilst she had photos next to them, so I certainly didn't get any photos. For some reason I can't download photos from my new phone anyway even though it is an identical model to my old phone which I could download from. Not sure if Ian will get some photos sent to him from the professional photographer's album at a later date as a thank you because it was just a favour, not a commercial job. The bride did text Ian last night to thank us which was really thoughtful considering she must have been in the midst of celebrations and/or shattered at the end of a long day.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all.  7.5 today and 7.4 yesterday, a long way from the holy grail of 5.2  

I am beginning to wish I'd watched the Olympics.  

I would like to see a picture of the wedding hat and the horses should wear hats too with their ears pulled through like donkeys.  

@SueEK  you are the only thing that matters at the moment, you need to have tunnel vision and concentrate on you until you come out safe and sound and all done and dusted on the other side of the op, every best wish is directed your way xxoo


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke up to 8.1 at 09:30 today 
up late today having had a exhausting couple of days down at my Mums house in Newbury 
tidying garden & cleared loft, still some more sorting out to do,
hope the sale goes through very soon (offer was accepted back in December)

Ate quite a bit of white french bread and a few chocolate cookies yesterday 
so understandably in the 8’s this morning 

I’ve just ordered a few books online, inc Carbs & Cals Counter and Tom Kerridge dopamine diet 
so looking forward to staying on track on lower carb and healthy food regime, the weight loss is much slower currently still I’ve lost 30 KG, 8” on waist & chest so now it could drop slower, plus I know having initially been quite strict recently not quite so good. 

hope everybody has a great day


----------



## adrian1der

Great job on the weight loss @goodybags 

There are lots of great recipes in Dopamine Diet so I'm sure you'll find something you like


----------



## Molly M

hmmm 9 for me starting the day - mind you, I didn't get up until 11.40am.  9hrs 17 mins sleep was great - if nothing else, my insomnia has definitely been told where to go  

So, if I am starting to understand things, my levels are higher because I've not been eating so liver thinks I am starving and is sending sugar into my system? I am off to grab something to eat now, even if it is just a slice of burden!

Edited to add 6.8 two hours after eating.


----------



## SueEK

6.1 at silly o’clock this morning. Off to UCLH for pre op assessment, then shopping as have to isolate from tomorrow. Work are in raptures (not) as you can imagine. They are having a laptop sent round Monday for me to at least be able to do some tasks, my emails etc.  With so much to organise and a half hours telephone consultation with the consultant I’m not sure how much work I’ll get done lol.
Anyhow have a good day everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.9


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s another 6.0 at 05:35 from me on a wet and gloomy morning. No gardening today for me.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 (@7:00)
back to work today so hope it stays dry 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Maca44

4.1 nice cool fresh air outside.


----------



## Gwynn

Well would you believe it, 5.2 for me this morning ! Yessss

Its dark and very windy and quite cold out there this morning. I will go out for just 30 minutes walk (my minimum) later on

Yesterday I exercised quite a lot, ate quite a lot too and still lost a tiny bit of weight. I am down to my last Kg before getting to my original revised goal.

I bought a bottle of red wine to have a small glass of it yesterday, cos its supposed to be good for you. Unfortunately I didn't buy it from M&S and it tasted revolting. Seriously horrible. I have had some that are really really nice but I never remember the name of the wine. I must try harder.

Not sure what today will involve. Nothing planned. Yesterday was harder as my wife was not so good thinking that intruders are getting into the house again to damage the paint on some of the doors. It's just normal wear and tear (but she cannot accept that at any level). Her illness makes everything so much harder and tiring. Sensible rational evidence based reasoning seems beyond her. She just 'knows' intruders are getting into the house and damaging things to harm her or frighten her. Even when proved that these things are normal wear and tear she dismisses that and keeps to her original conclusion. Sigh. So so sad.

Agh !!! It's just started to rain. At least I just managed to pull in the emptied bins before it started. I'll not bother to go out until it stops. Don't want to catch a chill.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.
Well a rather disappointing and surprising 12.3 for me....not a scooby doo why. A night of horrible dreams, was glad to wake up.

Ah well, on with the day.
Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   5.7 here, with the help of 4 JBs.

Another day at the linguistic coal face...the rest of my Welsh class are super-keen - they’re having a week’s break, then doing the another intensive course in August.  My little grey cells need time to re-group, so I shan’t be joining them.

@SueEK - work should be ecstatic...that you’re finally getting your important op. Enjoy your pre-isolation shopping.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 6.0

I hope your day goes as well as possible @SueEK

Always good to see an HS @Gwynn 

Podiatry by phone was pretty pointless & no actual podiatry clinics ongoing. I’m down for a phone call in 8 weeks but if I get a wound I can get an emergency appointment. I’ve been told to have an amputation & I can’t afford to get a wound. It really scares me that others with high risk feet /legs are having to see to themselves.

Have a good day if you can, the sun’s out for now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. A couple of small showers yesterday, the garden needs more (preferably overnight, don’t want to spoil anyone's days)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5.

A lot fresher this morning, absolute downpour at 2.15am, unfortunately that means the weeds will grow now. Can’t win can we? Only plans today is there is a mountain of ironing waiting to be dealt with. I can’t do much else as I’ve had my nails done as we’ve a big family wedding on Saturday. Mr Eggy in charge of the chores until then! Humph! Chance would be a fine thing, Marigolds at the ready. 

Have a thrilling Thursday, 

@Gwynn well done on your HS.
@SueEK wouldn’t you think the NHS would be more sympathetic towards staff going for treatment in the NHS? Hope your day goes well despite having to do some work.


----------



## Barfly

8.8 for me at 7:50am


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.2 although a finger test would probably show it as being high 4s or low 5s.

Looks a bit damp out side. A good excuse to work out some parts for the songs we are due to record. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another long sleep in resulting in a 5.7 this time. 
Well done @Gwynn on the HS

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning all 
Hope everyone is well 
A 5.7 here today
Congratulations @Gwynn  on that magic number.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone, and a sunny one it is here atm albeit a bit breezy. Supposed to be 20° today.
After a very restless night i have just woken to a 6.6, fuelled by 1 JB at 4am. Hubby has said that if i mow the lawn, he will take some clothes back i bought yesterday for a refund (i really wish all changing rooms would open, its extra time and petrol to return things and the money never goes back into your account as quick as it comes out). Anyway, thats going to be my task for the day, our mower is so old it will give me a good workout!
@Gwynn congrats on the HS
@SueEK you concentrate on yourself and don't worry about work. They should be more understanding. Enjoy your day before isolating.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

9.8 here
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning from me hope you're all happy 
@Michael12421 you're my twin this morning because at 6:36am I was the same as you with 7.9 within target and 16u of tresiba taken
23:20pm bedtime - not quite 4 hours after teatime bolus - 4.9 below target and below bedtime 8mmol so had 2 bags of mini choc chip cookies 26g of carbs altogether and no humalog


----------



## Ibby

11.1 this morning for hubby after a McDonald’s yesterday for tea last night


----------



## Lanny

For once no DP! Reluctantly got up after LR alarm 06:15 BS 6.3 & back to get some more sleep but, couldn’t drop off so, gave it up 07:47 BS 6.0 

Well, the weather has well & truly broken with rain the evening before last & a thunderstorm yesterday followed by bright sunshine again but, it’s not stifling; at least not yet!  with a drop of sweat over one eye. Phew!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Aww! Yesterday was a bit anticlimactic, for me, for Day 5 of The Olympics but, still enjoyed the gymnastics: could you tell? it’s my favourite event, & sport, after golf, of course but, strangely enough NOT Olympic golf; still too new & not enough top class golfers so, doesn’t have the Kudos of The Majors, yet! 

I completely forgot to use paragraph’s yesterday, all those missing words & typos in yesterday’s post!  Oops!

First off in swimming the ladies 200m freestyle the silver medal was won by Siobhan Haughey of Hong Kong AND it was the 2nd medal won by HK in these games: COMPLETELY MISSED the gold medal won by Cheung Ka-long in the mens fencing on Monday, Day 3; rather disappointingly with only 2 live streams negotiated by the BBC it’s much more limiting in what’s shown & there’s a lot channel hopping when watching things live & I only saw the gold medal on the medals table & googled it! Yay! Go HK! Been seeing more athletes at these Olympics than ever before around different sports & it gladdens my heart to see it: there’s only a limited time that HK can compete on its own before it’s incorporated into China! 

Then, there was a clearer picture overnight from Day 4 & throughout Day 5 yesterday about Simone Biles’ dramatic withdrawal from the rest of the team event. She didn’t sustain an injury, physical that is, & it’s her mental health that’s being affected! I didn’t know before how dangerous it can be to have your mental health affect your spatial awareness while the gymnast is twisting & somersaulting in the air: she’s done the 2 & a half twists hundreds of times before & only did 1 & a half to land badly; could have been injured & even be fatal! A Japanese gymnast died when preparing for these Olympics in 2018 when she didn’t speak up about feeling the pressure of a home Olympics, competed, fell & broke her neck, went into a coma & never recovered! Simone is NOT going to compete in the all around later today & it remains to be seen if she can do anymore apparatus finals?

Now, the mens all around gymnastics final was, inevitably I suppose, a bit anticlimactic after the ladies team event but, still had its drama. First of all Japan’s shining new star Daiki Hashimoto led the first two rotations until the rings in rotation 3: only 19 so, dosen’t yet have the strength needed to do the rings well & dropped into place with China’s 2 gymnasts in 1st & 2nd; was behind for the rest of the finals catching up. Was still behind in 4th going into the last rotation on the high bar & going last. The Chinese pair were still at the top with ROC’s World Champion in 3rd. China’s 1st gymnast did a clean routine going all out but, 2nd decided to hold back on his difficulty for a better executed routine & scored a disappointingly low score: he’d lost before when he went all out, matched the winning score & lost because of his lower execution score; that happened Lewis Smith as well! So, China’s 2 gymnast’s still at the top with 2 to go: ROC & Japan. ROC went all out & went into 2nd, splitting China’s two gymnast’s. Then, last up Japan who qualified on the bars with the highest score did another brilliant performance, his routine almost won the team the gold but, not quite, & won the gold! So, it was Japan, China & ROC in the medal positions & the other Chinese gymnast in 4th. A new star has arrived in the 19 year old Diaki Hashimoto now that Kohei Uchimura is retiring!  I’m a teeny bit disappointed the holding back of the Chinese gymnast but, he’d had problems with that harder routine throughout & had lost gold before on a lower execution score so, I understand that! He now knows what both is like now: going for it & not making; holding & not making! What would you do & what you prefer?

GOOD GRIEF! It took me EVEN LONGER THAN YESTERDAY to post this: good thing I’d done my LR injection earlier; was 1.5 hours late by the time I’d finished posting yesterday!  Oops!  Rookie mistake: MUST do LR first; it takes me SO long to post these common commentaries!


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me today with no corrections or sour worms involved... Yey!

I changed the timing of my basal injection last night (brought it forward by 3 hours) and increased it by one unit and that seems to have helped with my evening rise. I even needed a digestive biscuit (10g) instead of insulin for a 3.8 at bedtime.... almost made me feel "normal"! Of course it would actually have been a mid 4 to 5 if I had finger pricked because Libre reads low but I just ate the biscuit, had a good drink of water afterwards as I couldn't be bothered to get up and clean my teeth again and went to sleep and slept really quite soundly. Libre trace shows a slight rise and then slow, even descent to my morning reading. Result! I have cut my morning basal dose by 1 unit this morning to counter balance things so we will see what happens!

Need to go shopping today as I am out of cream, cheese and yoghurt.... ie my daily essentials.

@Michael12421. Relieved to see a couple of good readings from you in recent days. Phew! Long may it last.

@Barfly  Better reading from you today too. Well done! What did you eat last night? Are you keeping a food diary along with your readings? ... Will post a comment on your other thread.

@Flower It really is shocking that they haven't opened up podiatry appointments. I don't understand what is so much more risky about feet than anything else! Surely retinal screening is more of a concern as you are more face to face and that has certainly started back up. Do you know if the problem is just your area or podiatry services across the country? Really hope they get things back up and running soon. A telephone appointment for such things is pretty ludicrous!

@SueEK Hope your trip up to hospital for your pre-assessment goes smoothly and you are able to relax a bit afterwards and treat yourself before you go into lockdown.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I am down to my last Kg before getting to my original revised goal.


I wish I could have got away with “original revised” financial budgets and forecasts in my time


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> I bought a bottle of red wine to have a small glass of it yesterday, cos its supposed to be good for you. Unfortunately I didn't buy it from M&S and it tasted revolting. Seriously horrible. I have had some that are really really nice but I never remember the name of the wine. I must try harder.


Some of my lowest waking readings have been after a couple of glasses of wine the night before. What’s more, and counterintuitively, it’s generally after white wine (which has to be dry for me).

Wine that I especially like I take a photo of the label to buy it again.


----------



## Bloden

I don’t understand either @Flower why they insist on phone appointments - what a waste of time and resources. I had a necessarily intimate appointment with my GP a few weeks ago, so why on earth are your lot insisting on not doing a thorough job? I’m frustrated for you.   (((Hugs)))


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421. Relieved to see a couple of good readings from you in recent days. Phew! Long may it last.


I don't want it to last too long - it is a bit high for my liking. Might up the basal by one unit to try and bring it back down - but not to the 2's and 3's


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I don't want it to last too long - it is a bit high for my liking. Might up the basal by one unit to try and bring it back down - but not to the 2's and 3's


Your reading this morning is absolutely fine Michael. Please leave your basal as it is for at least a week before thinking about increasing it again. You need to try to get some hypo awareness back because those hypos you are having will be the death of you! Please don't increase it just yet.


----------



## Molly M

Morning - 7.6 from me today after a sleepless night.  I set up and run a not-for-profit Dementia Memories Cafe and always seem to get my brightest ideas just as I am trying to drop off to sleep and then ponder all of the ins and outs for the rest of the night - arghhh


----------



## Michael12421

OK thanks. I will leave it as it is until Sunday. What worries me most is having a high body glucose level will bring on more  infections - notably UTI's and that is a situation that I do not want.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve learnt the hard way not to be too hasty with changes @Michael12421 & give changes time to settle before changing again: swinging from extremes isn’t good; VERY exhausting, in fact!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Slow typer & you pipped me to the post @Michael12421


----------



## Christy

SueEK said:


> 6.1 at silly o’clock this morning. Off to UCLH for pre op assessment, then shopping as have to isolate from tomorrow. Work are in raptures (not) as you can imagine. They are having a laptop sent round Monday for me to at least be able to do some tasks, my emails etc.  With so much to organise and a half hours telephone consultation with the consultant I’m not sure how much work I’ll get done lol.
> Anyhow have a good day everyone x


Hi @SueEK . I hope the laptop is for pre op work. Afterwards you're on sick leave and it's for your recovery.  Please don't be sucked into working from home during this period. They need to provide cover for you regardless of how difficult this is. Take care.


----------



## adrian1der

An undershoot from me at 05:21 this morning with a 5.1 With yesterday's 5.3 and Tuesday's 5.2 I do have a three day average HS


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> because those hypos you are having will be the death of you!


Careful, some folk don't like brutal honesty even when sometimes it's the only way xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 out of curiosity have you tried the not having alcohol with your evening meal? I understand your worry of higher levels but it's highly unlikely to occur at the higher level of 7.9, above 14 for a while then maybe but not where you are xx


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> @Michael12421 out of curiosity have you tried the not having alcohol with your evening meal? I understand your worry of higher levels but it's highly unlikely to occur at the higher level of 7.9, above 14 for a while then maybe but not where you are xx


No haven't. The wine I drink, just one glass, is only 13% by volume and is therefore very light. I drink it because it complements my meal and not because of any other reason.


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Careful, some folk don't like brutal honesty even when sometimes it's the only way xx


I know and I was very conscious of how brutal my words sounded but I genuinely breath a sigh of relief each morning just seeing that Michael has posted a result........ even if it is 2.2..... I hate giving those posts a "like" but it is for the fact that he is conscious and able to post anything, not the number! 

@Michael12421 I understand you are concerned about UTIs but readings under 10 should not be able to cause an infection. The kidneys tend to start removing glucose over 10, usually mid teens. Those hypos where you are losing consciousness and/or fitting are extremely life threatening and the more often you have readings in the low 3s and 2s, the more chance you have of those life threatening episodes.  

I really think you would benefit from a half unit pen. 1 unit difference with the Toujeo seems to be an "all or nothing" situation for you. Not sure if a half unit pen is even possible with that insulin and I know your GP has little idea about treatment of Type 1, but if you ever get to go back to the hospital clinic, please ask them about it.


----------



## Michael12421

I have already asked them for a half unit pen but they are not available. I have not lost consciousness for a long time and am surprised sometimes when I read in the morning and am in 2's and 3's but do not feel at all unwell and out of control. 
I thank you all for your concern.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> No haven't. The wine I drink, just one glass, is only 13% by volume and is therefore very light. I drink it because it complements my meal and not because of any other reason.


I wasn't questioning why you were drinking it, just Type 1 is more difficult to manage when alcohol is added to the mix as it's known people will go low as the body is trying to deal with it hence why people usually have something without bolus before going to bed xx


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I have already asked them for a half unit pen but they are not available. I have not lost consciousness for a long time and am surprised sometimes when I read in the morning and am in 2's and 3's but do not feel at all unwell and out of control.
> I thank you all for your concern.


I thought you lost consciousness in the campo a few weeks ago and were brought home by a neighbour?

The fact that you don't feel unwell or out of control in the 2s and 3s is exactly the problem.  It is not a good thing. If you don't feel bad when you are in the 2s then there is a very short time scale for you to act before you lose consciousness or start fitting and occasionally you are not getting any warning signs and just losing consciousness. This is why it is all the more important to use the right sort of fast acting carbs like Dextrose tablets to treat your hypos, rather than cake or whatever you sometimes eat.  

I will admit that I can be a little bit cavalier about hypos so I am not an ideal person to be raising this issue but I have good hypo awareness and I have never needed assistance or lost consciousness (heaven forbid) and I have Libre and check my levels 30+ times a day/night to stay safe. 

I am sure we all feel the same about your levels and really just want you to take those low readings much more seriously than you seem to do. The fact that you don't feel unwell is conning you into believing that they are OK and not doing you any harm, but they really are incredibly dangerous. A lifetime of constant readings in the 7-10 range would be far less damaging to you than just one of those low readings a week, let alone several! 

I know that it will feel like @Kaylz and myself are getting at you but it is because we care. I try hard not to comment every time you have a low reading but you just don't seem to understand how dangerous they are. 

Personally I would not worry about you having a drink if you were getting readings in the 7s every morning. I enjoy a drink myself and don't find it has any significant impact on me *BUT *when you are getting very low readings in the 2s through the night, that is when that alcohol can just inhibit the liver enough to make it a potentially life or death situation because the liver is your last line of defense when your levels are dropping dangerously low and if it is too busy processing alcohol to release glucose, you are knackered!! So if you want to continue to enjoy a drink with your evening meal then ensure that you keep your basal insulin dose low enough that your overnight and morning levels are safe or high even. You can always do a correction in the morning when you wake up (like I do) if your levels are too high. We just want to help ensure you do do wake up!!


----------



## Lanny

It was difficult for me too years ago as a type 2, still on tablets then, as I was never much of a drinker & it didn’t take much to get me drunk: only ever drunk once in my life on 2 glasses of champagne when I was 19; only drank a zip or two on special occasions & gave it up entirely, to my relief, shortly after becoming diabetic. Some may remember my telling this before. I was spending Christmas at my brother’s one year when he urged me to have a drink: was already aware having read up on it that alcohol can have an effect in lowering blood sugars; went with an Irish Cream as it’s the sweetest to counteract that, I thought, & still ended up with a massive case of “the munchies” & ate all night! I didn’t get any sleep as my hunger, now know it was my dropping BS, made me raid my brother’s cupboards & he woke around lunchtime on Boxing Day to find that I’d eaten all of the snacks he’d gotten in for the Christmas holidays: he never urged me to drink ever again; I went tee total as I never liked the taste of alcohol anyway & I never wanted to go through that again! Read up on it in more detail & discovered the blood sugar lowering effect can last up to 12 hours with some people & I DID continue to eat for about that! It’ll be SO MUCH more difficult now on insulin!  I’ve been tee total now for almost 20 years!


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you.  My problem in the campo recently was not one of loss of consciousness, just a little unsteadiness on my feet. I did realize that something was amiss and so I ate some jelly babies and by the time the neighbour got me home and onto my sofa I had already recovered. I now always carry JB's with me and luckily a friend of mine who lives in Murcia messaged me to say that a branch of Tesco had recently opened there and she posted me 10 bags. They were supposed to have been delivered this morning according to the tracking service but they did not arrive. Perhaps tomorrow. My consumption of alcohol is not high, not even moderate. I do understand that the liver has to deal with any alcohol and therefore I take that into consideration when I have my glass of wine.


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> With so much to organise and a half hours telephone consultation with the consultant I’m not sure how much work I’ll get done lol.


Focus on what you need to do for you just now Sue.
Organising is such a good distraction.


----------



## SB2015

adrian1der said:


> An undershoot from me at 05:21 this morning with a 5.1 With yesterday's 5.3 and Tuesday's 5.2 I do have a three day average HS


I think that is cheating, but then the original thread started as an average!!
Anyway still congrats on such a steady pattern Adrian.


----------



## ILikeSugar :|

Mine came up to 8.9 which isnt the worst seen as it went to sleep at 16mmol last night.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 This morning, and yesterday.
Consistent and still ‘normal’

@Flower it must be so frustrating, and as you say the telephone appointments are absolutely pointless.

A grey day but still dry so far. Hoping that the rain is done by tomorrow evening as we are off to an outside performance of The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I have already asked them for a half unit pen but they are not available.


I asked for half unit pens when I was living in Spain and was told they were unavailable too - my GP looked for them on her computer, but they weren’t on any list available to her.


----------



## DuncanLord

SB2015 said:


> I think that is cheating, but then the original thread started as an average!!
> Anyway still congrats on such a steady pattern Adrian.


I went to a diabetic eye check this afternoon, came back, checked my BG as 2 hours after lunch, then fell asleep in front of Telly.  
woke up at 17:45 so tested immediately for before dinner. *A 5.2 on the meter!* Does that count as a win on waking BG level.


----------



## Lanny

I’d count it as one @DuncanLord since you slept & woke up!


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> I went to a diabetic eye check this afternoon, came back, checked my BG as 2 hours after lunch, then fell asleep in front of Telly.
> woke up at 17:45 so tested immediately for before dinner. *A 5.2 on the meter!* Does that count as a win on waking BG level.


I don't know!   You and @adrian1der must be desperate! Both trying to stretch the rules today for the sake of what?? An ill gotten "Congratulations" and a virtual pat on the back!
If it really mean that much to you then.... here.... have it!!... Many congratulations to you both on your House Special achievements!


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I asked for half unit pens when I was living in Spain and was told they were unavailable too - my GP looked for them on her computer, but they weren’t on any list available to her.


Seems Toujeo is only available in pre-filled pens anyway xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Lanny and @rebrascora 
Thank you but that post was very tongue in cheek. 
just trying to support @adrian1der     Lol


----------



## Lanny

I know but, I HAVE been known to sleep & wake at VERY odd hours as you’ve probably noticed from my previous posts on this thread!  That’s for “I’m nuts!” emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Seems Toujeo is only available in pre-filled pens anyway xx


Yes I just looked it up and I think because it is 3x more concentrated than Lantus, the amount dispensed is 3x less so a half unit pen might be an impossibly small increment to accurately administer via a disposable pen. 

I do wonder if the reason people find it causes them BG upheaval is because it is so much more concentrated. Even though I hold the needle in for 10-20 seconds after I inject my insulin, a droplet sometimes develops after I remove it. I am assuming this also happens to other people. If that is part of your dose then you are going to be slightly under dosed. If the Toujeo is 3x more concentrated then a droplet like that could have a significant impact on levels and if sometimes it is fully injected and other times it isn't, then that could cause considerable variability from one day to the next. 

I really think Toujeo is suited to people who need larger doses and in particular Type 2 diabetics who are insulin resistant. The info I read suggested that it was recommended for people who need doses of more than 20 units which suggests that they realize this may be an issue.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> a droplet sometimes develops after I remove it


These generally aren't part of your dose, it's usually what's been left after an air shot xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> These generally aren't part of your dose, it's usually what's been left after an air shot xx


Not sure how that works when it is after I have injected and the air shot is before (obviously).


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Not sure how that works when it is after I have injected and the air shot is before (obviously).


It sits on the skin after you put the needle in and it can also be at the bottom of the needle but obviously you only see it when you've removed the obstruction xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> It sits on the skin after you put the needle in and it can also be at the bottom of the needle but obviously you only see it when you've removed the obstruction xx


Ah I see what you are getting at now, but I am pretty certain I have seen the droplet develop at the tip of the needle after I have removed it, as in, it exuded from the needle rather than runs down the needle and develops into a droplet at the tip. I am guessing partly as expansion from the heat of my hand on the pen... something which may also have an impact on the Toujeo dose more than a less concentrated insulin. 

I am going to pay a lot more attention to this droplet development now!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 6.5 This morning, and yesterday.
> Consistent and still ‘normal’
> 
> @Flower it must be so frustrating, and as you say the telephone appointments are absolutely pointless.
> 
> A grey day but still dry so far. Hoping that the rain is done by tomorrow evening as we are off to an outside performance of The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.


I did that as part of  my O Level English Literature exam. Can still remember some of the lines.

Water, water everywhere and the boards did shrink.
Water, water everywhere but not a drop to drink.

That’s it I’m afraid. It’s a heck of a long poem. Think Mr Coleridge was on the opium when he wrote it!


----------



## Lanny

I always kind of wipe the needle after the air-shot with the edge of the outer cap to remove the drops dribbling down the needle as it stings me going in otherwise: gentle swishes around the needle with the edge of the cap to remove the visible drops; still stings sometimes anyway when I push in the insulin! But, any cut down in the 3 things I call the triple whammy is worth doing:- 1 hitting a nerve on the way in & Ouch!; can’t do anything about THAT one & it’s down to sheer blind luck 2 stinging from insulin on the way in from a) drops on the needle from the air-shot & b) when I push the insulin in; can only prevent a) from happening by swiping with edge of outer cap & can’t do anything about b) 3 hitting a tiny blood vessel & bleeding! I REALLY hate it when all three happens & it’s the full triple whammy!  And it’s really nice when none of that happens but, it’s mostly one or two things that can happen that annoy me!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I did that as part of  my O Level English Literature exam. Can still remember some of the lines.
> 
> Water, water everywhere and the boards did shrink.
> Water, water everywhere but not a drop to drink.
> 
> That’s it I’m afraid. It’s a heck of a long poem. Think Mr Coleridge was on the opium when he wrote it!


Let’s hope that we miss out the water, water everywhere and we don’t get soaked.
I think this is a compressed version.  I will report back.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning 5am, dark, cold, and I must get out for a short walk at least. Thankfully yesterdays gusty wind has gone. It almost blew me away on the sea front. Going back onto the beach this morning.

Today I celebrate. My weight has dropped a tiny smidgin and I am now into my last Kg (*55.9 kg*) before reaching my my goal (*55.0 Kg*) AND for the second morning running my BG is *5.2*. I am surprised. I almost gave up trying to get blood out of my fingers this morning. It just wasn't coming out. Took 4 attempts on different fingers to get a small droplet. And I had warmed my hands briefly too. Odd.


----------



## SB2015

Up very early (for me) and forgot to test when I got up so Dawn Phenomenon has already kicked in and I am now 9.7 with a steady rise since I got up at 3:30.  It was still dark then so the DP should have waited!! 
I usually ignore the tiny amount of carbs from milk in my tea, but perhaps the three cups are contributing to the rise.

Congratulations all round @Gwynn with the weight loss and the HS (again!!)

Have a good day all.


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s a 6.2 for me on another wet and cool day, ie back to normal summer weather here.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Let’s hope that we miss out the water, water everywhere and we don’t get soaked.
> I think this is a compressed version.  I will report back.


Let’s hope so you or  might be still there on Sunday! I remember something about an albatross too, I wonder if they’ll have a real one!  Enjoy anyways, I prefer Xanadu. Much shorter.

“ In Xanadu did Kubla Khan 
A stately pleasure dome decree.” That’s the opening lines which I’ve never forgotten. Somewhere he mentions “ five miles meandering with a mazy motion,” I always quote that whilst walking down our local river. Can you believe I got a very mediocre grade, huh, I should have got an A* ( not that they were available in 1976!).


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 8.3! A puzzled look emoji ( á la @Lanny ). Was exactly the same at 10.30 last night when I retired with an hours insulin still floating about. Ah well, it is what it is.

We still haven’t had much rain up in Carlisle. I got all my washing dried on the line yesterday in between spits and spots. Had to have the patio doors open all day as it was very mild. Looking a bit more cloudy today though. Let’s hope the rain does it’s thing today and it’s dry for tomorrow’s wedding.

Have a fab Friday.  Well done @Gwynn on  the HS and the weight loss.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 this morning.
Anyone else of a certain age noticing that time speeds up as you get older when you want it to slow down, the past year has flown by it's scary.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here. My sensor said 2.7 - it’s one of those that trails in the red mistakenly, so it’s a good thing it’s being replaced today.

Anyone got any remedies for a stiff neck? It’s been waking me up at night all week. It’s my last Welsh class today. Thankfully...my brain’s full. Maybe that’s why my neck is sore - it’s struggling to carry the extra weight.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
I did Ancient Mariner for O level too, @eggyg, and other old ballads. Knowledge is never wasted, I helped my son in a pub quiz (he was doing it on zoom from our house) a few weeks ago when thanks to doing Tam O'Shanter, I knew that a Cutty Sark was a short petticoat. My favourite was Sir Patrick Spens
_The king sits in Dunfermline town
Drinking the blood red wine
Oh where can I get a skeely skipper
To sail this good ship o' mine_
Needless to say, it all ends in tears.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 this morning.
> Anyone else of a certain age noticing that time speeds up as you get older when you want it to slow down, the past year has flown by it's scary.


I’ve long believed that as you get older time speeds up. When you’re 5 or 6 a year is about a quarter of all your memories and experiences. At the beginning of a new school year you can hardly comprehend a whole year stretching ahead of you. When a year is only 1/60th of your life it goes by quicker than you can say Jack Robinson.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was a 4.8 for me but after drifting off again I woke to a 5.2 

Listening to the rain outside I don't think there will be any gardening done today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

7.3 this morning. Avoid the rain today and have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.2 today, contraceptive injection is due in 12 days so usually see an increase when it's close to being due

Received my new fit note, unfit for work due to anxiousness and phobia re covid is what they have marked it down as so that's valid until the 23rd October
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> ..... Think Mr Coleridge was on the opium when he wrote it!


I loved the line _"Hold off! Unhand me, grey-beard loon!"_ 
5.3 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.2 for me, so that’s better than yesterday morning’s surprise.

@eggyg and @Robin I did Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner too...and the Merchant of Venice. It’s funny how odd lines pop into your head when reminded.

Well it’s a grey blustery drizzly start here...I’ve already forgotten what to wear in this weather, having got so used to shorts, T-shirt’s and flip flops ...converses at a push.

Putting big girl pants on and driving to London to visit my daughter in her new house...just us girls for the weekend...so am very excited about that. Attempting to sneak some bits out of her bedroom and into her new place...along with requested tools and garden equipment.

Wishing everyone a lovely day.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
> I did Ancient Mariner for O level too, @eggyg, and other old ballads. Knowledge is never wasted, I helped my son in a pub quiz (he was doing it on zoom from our house) a few weeks ago when thanks to doing Tam O'Shanter, I knew that a Cutty Sark was a short petticoat. My favourite was Sir Patrick Spens
> _The king sits in Dunfermline town
> Drinking the blood red wine
> Oh where can I get a skeely skipper
> To sail this good ship o' mine_
> Needless to say, it all ends in tears.


My brain is full of useless knowledge, until it’s needed! Mr Eggy was doing a crossword the other day, TBF he does one everyday, and was stuck on a clue. I answered straight away with  some obscure fact which must have been embedded there for 30 years. He replied “ you aren’t half clever our Elaine!” 
I really enjoy poetry, now, didn’t at school. I have a few poetry books knocking about, grown up ones and children’s which we all know by heart. I’m enjoying reading them to the grandchildren now.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.5 this morning, rising to 6.1 just before breakfast.
Drizzly, cloudy and cool here today. Going for lunch with a friend later and looking forward to it. 
@Gwynn congrats on the HS
@khskel congrats on the later HS
@Lisa66 enjoy your time with your daughter.
Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I loved the line _"Hold off! Unhand me, grey-beard loon!"_
> 5.3 for me this morning.
> 
> Dez


Gosh, that took me back. It is a weird old poem/rhyme but very readable as it flows really well and tells a story. I’m going to Google it and have a re read. Thanks @SB2015 for rekindling our interest.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’ve never really got to grips with poetry, other than Ted Hughes.


----------



## Barfly

8.4 at 7:47am for me, slooowly does it.


----------



## Ibby

Hubby blood was 15.1 this morning the Diabetic dietician sent a sample menu in a booklet as what he should be eating to build him up I gave him the hot chocolate and A handful of cashew nuts for supper and it spiked his blood to 23 before bad he goes to bed very early . It seems wrong  to me to be giving him all this


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 for me this morning but it involved a fizzy worm at 4am and disappointingly my levels meandered up into double figures last night again between 7-9pm and I had to hit the corrections. Looks like I might need to get the evening Levemir dose in at 6pm to prevent it instead of 8pm (or 11pm-12 as I used to!) 
I am experiencing FOTF this morning though which I haven't had for weeks so it looks like I either take the Levemir early in the evening and try to prevent the evening high, which is probably best, as it is not a great idea injecting Fiasp at bedtime or deal with the rise in the morning which is easier to manage and inject for it as soon as I wake up like I used to. As it is I did that with 1.5 units expecting it to cover breakfast but looks like FOTF has soaked it all up plus a rise, so breakfast is sitting here uneaten and I will have to bolus for it again and wait another 45 mins to come down. Sigh! Plenty to occupy me in the mean time though. 
Overcast here but no rain yesterday or today so far. 

Congrats to @Gwynn and @khskel on your House Specials. @khskel Curious to know if you had got the 5.2 first time around if it would have motivated you to get straight up then??... I know it would me! 

@Lisa66 Hope you enjoy your trip to the big smoke! You are very brave driving into London!

@SueEK Hope your pre-op assessment went well yesterday and you are feeling a bit more reassured about it all.


----------



## Lanny

07:02 Oops! Took me THAT long to respond VERY reluctantly to 6am alarm! 07:02 BS 5.0 Yay! Back in the 5’s & LR in before I post! AND a DP busting dose with half oatcake as it took me 2 hours to post yesterday& risen to BS 8.8 by the time I bolused for breakfast!  

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

So, what happened on Day 6 of The Olympics?  First off in “The Underdog Special” there’s been a new record broken again just 2 days after the last one was set! The bronze medal in the ladies trap shooting was won by Alessandra Perilli of San Marino: tiny island micro state just off the northern coast of Italy with a population of just 34,000 people; now the least populated nation to win an Olympic medal! GO, GO, GO, the small nations; who says bigger is better!

Next more explanations of what Simone Biles & the Americans calls “The Twisties” & what Beth Tweddle, former British gymnast, cals Mental Block/s: can happen with just one skill on one piece of apparatus or multiple skills on different pieces or even all of them; can take months to work through & needs a gym padded with softer landings than the hard ones in competition!  So, that’s what meant by daily assessment & why she had to pull out of the all around yesterday: has to do the vault as all the pieces need to be done in the all around & the problem showed up in the vault; presumably testing her other skills on the other pieces to see if there’s other problems? In hindsight, even in qualifying she made mistakes on all pieces & landed the vault quite badly, from her usual, that she rolled her eyes & pulled faces at the camera: the media called it a bad day at the office as she didn’t do a single clean routine on any piece; STILL qualified for everything, though! There are now 2 more days until gymnastics apparatus finals on Sunday, Monday & Tuesday & see if she can compete, safely, for any of them with vault as the least likely? Fingers crossed emoji!

Now, the main part & a break after this one of 2 days of no gymnastics, about the “Free for all” FIGHT for the ladies gymnastics all around final: perked everybody up as the title was up for grabs & not just to see who gets the silver & bronze; nobody knew.who would win gold! 

The fight started straight away in the leading group, highest qualifying scores, of 6 on the vault, 4 groups of 6 on each piece for each of 4 rotations, of 2 USA, 2 ROC, 1 Belgium, never won any medal before in ladies gymnastics, & 1 Brazil, also never won any medal before in ladies gymnastics. Everybody went all out & all landed safely, Phew! & Brazil was in lead the lower scoring USA gymnast in 2nd behind her, lucky to get in only because of Simone’s withdrawal under the only 2 gymnasts per country rule, the top scoring ROC in 3rd & the top scoring USA, it’s one of her weaker pieces.

Rotation 2 on the bars lower USA made a mistake & recovered without falling but, a low score & dropped down from 2nd place, ROC pair next going all out & no mishaps to be in 1st & 2nd respectively. With the last 2 to go was the top USA, with her best piece, going first going absolutely ALL OUT, even to my untrained eye, it was SO obviously off line & it looked, to me, like she’d almost stopped in the air after a series of linked catches moving between the bars, & I thought she would fall but, to the commentators surprise, mine too holding my breath, she caught it & stayed ON! The commentators said anybody else THAT off line would have been OFF!  She was down in 4th at the start of the rotation & leap frogged into 1st! Brazil going last on not one of her best pieces & a case of can she score high enough to still stay in the lead ahead of the top USA gymnast? Well, she went all out, upping her difficulty from qualifying with no mishaps & only JUST stayed in the lead!

Rotation 3 on the beam: make or break piece! First up lower USA fell off the beam & that was it for with no chance of a medal with just 1 rotation to go! That was the only fall & everybody else stayed on. Again it came down to the last going on the beam being the top USA Sunisa Lee & Brazil Rebecca Andrade. Lee on one of her best pieces going all out almost fell off twice & wobbled once! The first crouched triple spin was SO fast she ALMOST over balanced & her back was SO far off the centre of the beam everybody thought she would fall but, SOMEHOW STAYED ON! She couldn’t follow that up with a linked crouched double spin, as in qualifying & the team event, BUT, staying on was MIRACULOUS! Then, nearly came off AGAIN doing a jump with a slight wobble just before the leap & fought for the landing & stayed on to finish with the dismount!  Last up Andrande, again not one of her best pieces, was trying to stay ahead, did a clean routine & dropped all the way to 3rd place with Lee in 1st place. Brazil put in an enquiry on the judges difficulty score as it was SO low as everybody moved onto the last rotation.

Rotation 4, & last, on the floor Brazil’s enquiry was successful & score was changed so Andrade was in 2nd place behind Lee. This time it came down to Lee going 4th on not her best piece & Andrade going 5th on her best piece & the other USA gymnast going last as the top qualifying score but, too far down after her fall on the beam to medal. But, first the top ROC gymnast did a brilliant routine for the highest floor score to put her in 1st but, could it hold off the American’s lead? Then, Lee went all out with no mishaps with a lower score that still kept her in 1st. Next, Andrade on her best piece went all out with a more difficult routine stepped out of the floor but, could still win! Then, she stepped out again & it was REALLY iffy if she COULD win! The judges took ages to decide & it wasn’t enough: Lee only JUST held her off to win the gold by 0.135; each step out of the floor costs 0.1 deduction so, it was that 2nd step out that cost Andrade the gold! Then, last up the other USA gymnast Jade Carey equalled the top scoring floor routine done by ROC’s Angelina Melnikova to finish in 8th place. So, it was Sunisa Lee USA, Rebecca Andrade Brazil & Angelina Melnikova in the medal positions! The commentators said Brazil lost the gold with 2 steps out of the floor but, for me, USA won it on the bars & the beam by staying ON! It’s still an historic moment, though, as Brazil won its first ever medal in the Olympics ladies gymnastics!  That was SOME final & I loved it!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
Well done @Gwynn  and if my tea- time waking one yesterday, partially counted, @khskel  on that magic number.  
I managed a 5.3 at 07:04. 
I’ll have to watch my levels over next week as having spoken to Diabetes Team I’ve cut the morning insulin from 2 units to 1. What’s happened over the last few days with my pancreas or body I’m not sure but any exercise caused a drop in glucose levels and I had to eat to do anything other than sit and watch telly. 
It was a case of getting them to look at patterns over the last week that let them see that I tended to feed the insulin when doing any exercise. As they said I’m on very small doses but can’t cut it out due to having loads of Type 1 antibodies   
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.1 here. My sensor said 2.7 - it’s one of those that trails in the red mistakenly, so it’s a good thing it’s being replaced today.
> 
> Anyone got any remedies for a stiff neck? It’s been waking me up at night all week. It’s my last Welsh class today. Thankfully...my brain’s full. Maybe that’s why my neck is sore - it’s struggling to carry the extra weight.


You could try gentle neck stretches of just putting your head to each side just enough to feel the stretch point & holding it there for second or two & do the same on the other side. Don’t over do it & just to the point you feel the stretch! Try 5 on each side & see how it goes before doing any more?


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve never really got to grips with poetry, other than Ted Hughes.


Obviously as I’m from Cumbria Wordsworth is the king of the great poets.  My, very tenuous, claim to fame is that I went to primary school with William Wordsworth’s great, great etc niece. I lived in Cockermouth way back then where he was born.


----------



## Robin

Ibby said:


> Hubby blood was 15.1 this morning the Diabetic dietician sent a sample menu in a booklet as what he should be eating to build him up I gave him the hot chocolate and A handful of cashew nuts for supper and it spiked his blood to 23 before bad he goes to bed very early . It seems wrong  to me to be giving him all this


Is your husband now on short acting insulin with his meals? If you’ve to give him extra snacks to get his weight up, it won’t work if he’s not also receiving extra doses of insulin to enable his body to turn the food into energy. Can you have a word with his diabetes nurse? It sounds like you need input from the insulin side of things as well as the dietary side, and as with most 'specialisms' in hospital, one side doesn’t know what the other is doing.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 
7:14am 4.3 for me and not much change between bedtime and now - 16u of tresiba taken

22:58pm bedtime 10 mins short of 4 hours after teatime bolus 4.2 - 26g of carbs and no humalog - also risked having 5g of carbs with no insulin an hour or so before bedtime test

Why is there no change between bedtime and waking?


----------



## Ibby

Robin said:


> Is your husband now on short acting insulin with his meals? If you’ve to give him extra snacks to get his weight up, it won’t work if he’s not also receiving extra doses of insulin to enable his body to turn the food into energy. Can you have a word with his diabetes nurse? It sounds like you need input from the insulin side of things as well as the dietary side, and as with most 'specialisms' in hospital, one side doesn’t know what the other is doing.


@Robin He’s on 44 units novo mix 30 morning and 8 rapid acting novo mix lunch and 18  novo mix 30 at tea
the Dietician sent me the booklet and the hospital diabetic specialist is ringing tonight but he’s had a blood test to see if he’s type 1 . He has some hot chocolate made with a tea spoon of chocolate and some cashew nuts only a hand full before bed  tea was a bit of quiche pie and a  very small slice of cake with whole milk to drink and by bed time his sugars had spiked to 23 but he does go to bed early it dosent seem natural to give him all the things they say


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 06:24 this morning on a very dull and drizzly day. Where has all the nice weather gone?

Congrats to @Gwynn on the HS and to @khskel on the second time around HS. Nearly the weekend!


----------



## Flower

Morning late on parade with a 6.5

Had to get to town on the early bus and I’m currently drip drying in a cafe as the latest storm saw me and deposited all it’s rain on my head. My showerproof coat has proved to be a big disappointment!

Ah well on with the show. I hope you’re all ok out there


----------



## khskel

[@khskel on your House Specials. @khskel Curious to know if you had got the 5.2 first time around if it would have motivated you to get straight up then??... I know it would me

Not at 4:30 it didn't. :;


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Anyone got any remedies for a stiff neck? It’s been waking me up at night all week


My main tip for an achey neck is keep your feet on the floor when you are sat down.
It improves your posture, and if it is uncomfortable to sit on the chair you are in with feet on the floor you are sat in the wrong chair.  Hope that helps, and that brain gets a rest with the break from your Welsh classes.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
> I did Ancient Mariner for O level too, @eggyg, and other old ballads. Knowledge is never wasted, I helped my son in a pub quiz (he was doing it on zoom from our house) a few weeks ago when thanks to doing Tam O'Shanter, I knew that a Cutty Sark was a short petticoat. My favourite was Sir Patrick Spens
> _The king sits in Dunfermline town
> Drinking the blood red wine
> Oh where can I get a skeely skipper
> To sail this good ship o' mine_
> Needless to say, it all ends in tears.


It is going to be a one man show.  He comes with excellent reviews.
I have just added a wrap and a waterproof coat, as the clouds are gathering and BBC 
has changed its mind about this evening.  Oh well.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I really enjoy poetry, now, didn’t at school


It is so enjoyable learning just because you want to, not because you need it for an exam.
I spent lockdown learning Music theory working through the books. 
 No plan to do any exams, just having fun.


----------



## Bloden

Thanks @SB2015 and @Lanny - just the sort of tips I was after.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Looks like I may be first up.

Very dark and cold this morning.

5.3  rats just missed the third 5.2 in a row


----------



## SueEK

Another 6.9 today x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## HenryBennett

My personal “HG” (holy grail) of 5.5 at 06:10 - no Metformin for four days and I’m assuming it’ll take a week or two to be out of my system altogether.


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 7.6 Uhm!  A so so smile. My BS started creeping up yesterday as the pain in my left thumb crept up to my forearm, at one point: it’s been stiff & painful to bend for 4 or 5 days now & I can’t remember how I injured it; but, it’s definitely injured & I’ll need to see my GP on Tuesday, it would HAVE be a Bank Holiday on Monday! I slathered loads of arnica all over my thumb, lower hand & up to the wrist, waited the 20 to 30 minutes to absorb then, washed my hands very throughly as my heart rate DOES NOT need to be raised by arnica if it ends up going in me internally! Had to add 3 corrections after lunch yesterday & because of that I never ate dinner as I was too tired by the time active insulin had passed for all that lot as my BS kept being higher than I expected but, I was in pain! Can’t help a rare frown, I’m afraid! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m going back to bed as I didn’t get much sleep last night, pain, & post this that I wrote yesterday & pasted from “notes” for faster posting in the morning! 

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 7? I had a half day off & didn’t watch much as much but, here’s what I DID catch. A bit burnt out by all the drama & excitement so far! 

First off Hong Kong swimmer Siobhan Haughey won another silver in the ladies 100m freestyle to go with her silver in the 200m freestyle on Day 5. So, HK now has 3 medals: 1 gold in mens fencing & 2 silver in ladies swimming; GO HK! 

An odd little fact that I found quite interesting that Claire Balding informed us of is that the Tokyo Olympic medals are made from melting down digital equipment from old computers, games consoles etc. & over 6 million mobile phones donated by the public: gold, silver & copper are very commonly used in electronic’s are they’re great conductors of electricity; it’s an inspired use & way of recycling as used electronics are indeed difficult to dispose of!  And a Lightbulb Ah Ha! emoji!

Finally no gymnastics as the arena is fitted out with trampolines for 2 days of first the ladies & then the mens competition. Bryony Page won a bronze medal in the ladies trampoline: her silver medal at Rio 2016 was a delightful surprise & I watched it live on the red button not expecting anything as GB is NOT known for the trampoline; I almost never get to see it, along with the even lesser known rhythmic gymnastics, & only saw it online during London 2012 because of every session of every event being available to us as the host nation! Bryony’s silver medal 5 years ago has made the British public go mad for it: similar to our obsession with curling at the Winter Olympics; most people can relate it to jumping up & down on their beds as kids at one time or another!


----------



## Lanny

Ah well! Have to eat breakfast first as there is seismic eruptions from my stomach from no dinner yesterday! So, May be no getting back to sleep now but, hopefully can doze & get some rest?


----------



## Bloden

Sweet dreams @Lanny - I hope you catch up on your lost Zzzzzzz’s.

Morning all.  3.9 here.

Off to help my mum move some beds around. She doesn’t like her new bed - too low - so we’re swapping it with her old bed which is in the spare room. Fun n games! Other than that, I’m hoping the swirling mass of Welsh in my brain settles down soon - it’s getting in the way of my sleep!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much nicer 6 today.

Niece’s wedding today, sort of looking forward to it, but also apprehensive. First time mingling with a lot of people for a long time. I’m afraid there won’t be any hugs from Auntie Eggy. It’ll be nice to see the family though as we haven’t been together since our daughter’s wedding in December 2019. My girls are excited, new outfits, shoes, bags etc. I’m afraid I couldn’t even muster up the enthusiasm to buy a new frock. I have had my nails done though, which is something that only happens on special occasions. I’m sure I’ll relax after a couple of glasses of something. I hope.

Have a good folks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today.  
It feels quite Arctic today considering the high temperatures we had recently. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

8.8 for me at 7:26am it stubbornly refuses to go down much overnight.  Dull and 17deg in sunny Poole.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

Not raining at the moment but I can see the other side of the valley, a sure sign of rain.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Barfly said:


> 8.8 for me at 7:26am it stubbornly refuses to go down much overnight.


The waking reading is almost always the last to go down so, keep at it & be patient! A  to encourage you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3, so close again!


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning so my numbers are settling down but I’d like it a bit lower. Off to golf now enjoy your day


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. A surprising 9.1 for me! This was after a 2am spike and a half my normal correction dose as i've noticed that the odd occasions i do need a correction overnight, my normal one takes me a bit too low in the morning. Haven't had a spike overnight for a while so not sure what was different. Maybe the glass of wine and handful of peanuts... oh well i did enjoy them.
@eggyg enjoy the wedding, i hope the weather is/stays dry.


----------



## Maca44

5 for me not normally in 5's but good anyways. Great running weather so was fast this morning now feel pretty manic, always feel like this after fast runs.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.3 here

Checked the weather on my laptop, it had changed my location to Burnley for some odd reason! xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

8:16am 7.5 and within target  16u of tresiba taken

23:12pm bedtime and nearly 5 hours after teatime bolus 8.3 - above bedtime 8mmol and really fancied a bedtime snack so had a tesco hot and spicy chicken fillet but I scraped all the breaded coating off incase it had carbs in it then also had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs and injected 0.5u for 3g of carbs


----------



## Ibby

11.1 for hubby diabetic nurse  meant to  be ringing for the last week but hasn’t got back to us


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. An 8 for me.


----------



## rebrascora

5 on the nose for me when I eventually got up but didn't go to bed until very late and I needed *a lot* of corrections yesterday despite a very low carb day, so I have upped my morning basal by 2 units. Must get back into my walking/running but struggling for motivation at the moment. Need a good kick up the pants!!

@eggyg Hope the wedding is a joyous celebration and everyone stays safe.

@HenryBennett. Congrats on your Henry Special!

@Maca44 That is an unusually high reading for you! Do you want to make any confessions about what you ate yesterday?? Nice to know your meter does actually read numbers other than 4s and 3s though!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
It was a 5.0 for me this morning at 07:02.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> 5 on the nose for me when I eventually got up but didn't go to bed until very late and I needed *a lot* of corrections yesterday despite a very low carb day, so I have upped my morning basal by 2 units. Must get back into my walking/running but struggling for motivation at the moment. Need a good kick up the pants!!


@rebrascora can I be nosy and ask how many corrections you needed and how many hours apart were they?


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.7 for me today.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> @rebrascora can I be nosy and ask how many corrections you needed and how many hours apart were they?


Gill, my use of corrections will blow your mind because unlike you, I break almost all the rules with my diabetes management including stacking corrections. Libre enables me to do this safely and scanning 30+ times a day means I have a very clear picture of what my levels are doing. A lot of it is more intuitive rather than empirical, so I will stick a correction in because I "feel" I am going to need it, rather than levels showing I do need it or calculating it and small regular corrections are safer than putting a large one in and keeping in range means I don't feel yuk when levels go high and then come tumbling down. I would say that some days I don't need any corrections, but usually one or two are required as a matter of course, if my basal is right. Eating a low carb diet does however mean that corrections for protein release are more likely, so that is part of it.     

Having just checked my Libre reader, there were a whopping TEN corrections yesterday which may be an all time record even for me! I did graze a lot of the day though. All were 1-2 units and some were less than an hour and a half apart..... BUT I only bolused for one meal yesterday and that was for breakfast (1unit + 1.5 correction for FOTF which is included in the tally) as the remainder of my food was very low carb. Some of those corrections were when my levels were in the 7s because I could see that it was rising, most were 8s and 9s. I never went above 10 all day, so kept in range (3.9-10).... WooHoo!, I had a 100% in range day!..., but it was a bit of a constant battle. 

Much better today so far with my increased basal dose (funny how just 2 units of basal can mean that I don't need an extra 14 units of QA insulin!.... early days yet of course) and just an injection of 1 unit so far for FOTF this morning, but then I haven't had any breakfast, just a coffee.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Gill, my use of corrections will blow your mind because unlike you, I break almost all the rules with my diabetes management including stacking corrections. Libre enables me to do this safely and scanning 30+ times a day means I have a very clear picture of what my levels are doing. A lot of it is more intuitive rather than empirical, so I will stick a correction in because I "feel" I am going to need it, rather than levels showing I do need it or calculating it and small regular corrections are safer than putting a large one in and keeping in range means I don't feel yuk when levels go high and then come tumbling down. I would say that some days I don't need any corrections, but usually one or two are required as a matter of course, if my basal is right. Eating a low carb diet does however mean that corrections for protein release are more likely, so that is part of it.
> 
> Having just checked my Libre reader, there were a whopping TEN corrections yesterday which may be an all time record even for me! I did graze a lot of the day though. All were 1-2 units and some were less than an hour and a half apart..... BUT I only bolused for one meal yesterday and that was for breakfast (1unit + 1.5 correction for FOTF which is included in the tally) as the remainder of my food was very low carb. Some of those corrections were when my levels were in the 7s because I could see that it was rising, most were 8s and 9s. I never went above 10 all day, so kept in range (3.9-10).... WooHoo!, I had a 100% in range day!..., but it was a bit of a constant battle.
> 
> Much better today so far with my increased basal dose (funny how just 2 units of basal can mean that I don't need an extra 14 units of QA insulin!.... early days yet of course) and just an injection of 1 unit so far for FOTF this morning, but then I haven't had any breakfast, just a coffee.


Yes laugh out loud its done more than blow my mind and ermm I'll stick to Gill's own simple rules but no hang on I might just do ten corrections today lol. 
I'm pleased for you that so far today its been much better for you and I hope the rest of the day continues like that. My next test for me (unless I feel funny) is lunchtime - breakfast bolus was 10:04am so lunch will be either 2pm ish or earlier if I don't mind accumulating my insulin and risking a hypo


----------



## Michael12421

Please excuse my ignorance but what on earth is FOTF?  I have googled it and there are many explanations, but none of them seem diabetic related.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Michael12421 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what on earth is FOTF?  I have googled it and there are many explanations, but none of them seem diabetic related.


It's short for 'foot on the floor' - fotf is a rise in blood glucose when you first wake up and stand up - hope I'm correct here with my explanation if I'm not I'm sure another member will be along very soon to correct me


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what on earth is FOTF?  I have googled it and there are many explanations, but none of them seem diabetic related.


Foot On The Floor syndrome... similar to Dawn Phenomenon but a much more sociable sibling. Basically my levels start to rise as soon as I swing my legs out of bed and stand up. Like DP it will raise my levels by 4-6mmols due to liver output of glucose, if I don't do anything about it. So I inject insulin to 1.5-2 units of Quick Acting (QA) insulin to cover it as soon as I wake up. I will usually add on my breakfast bolus at the same time if I am going to have breakfast, but if no breakfast I still need that 1.5-2 units to keep my levels stable. DP tends to kick in before you wake up, unless you are a very early riser at this time of year and often means that you naturally wake with higher readings. Most people experience one or the other most of the time to a greater or lesser extent, but without regular testing/Libre you might never be aware of it.


----------



## Michael12421

Thank you both very much.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hello all, back from my holidays in North Norfolk, well rested and relaxed, only has a couple of days of rainy weather, mostly we got on the beach.  As my trip to Spain has been cancelled this year, we have booked to go back in September for a week,if the weather isn't great we can do some sight seeing as never been to either Norwich or Kings Lynn.

Anyway, 10.1 for me today after a very carby meal out yesterday, which included, nachos, potato roasti, various types of bread and a large onion ring, on the better side I had salmon, veg and a side salad.  I also have managed to come home with a urine infection and thrush, possible caused by not drinking enough on a couple of days after running and eating some of the triffle and cheesecake I made while I was there, so figuring that is not helping with the figures.  Have to wait until Monday to try and get an appointment with docs.

Anyway have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon everybody
this morning woke to a 7.1 @ around 9:30

had what can be best described as a wobbly day 
food wise yesterday having had battered sausage and chips for lunch 

followed by last night a few slices of buttered malt loaf , followed by a few more slices, followed by a few more, then the whole malt loaf was gone...    and never ate a proper meal

not surprisingly my BS on testing before sleep was 12.2 
NOT GOOD

so was a relief was only 7.1 this morning 
the malt loaf is gone now so I’m not tempted

To be honest Im quite stressed & anxious about quite a few things at the moment
both in work & life.
so I need to keep on top of the diabetes
and not let diabetes get back out of control, I know.

hope everybody can have a enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Lanny

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day that’s coming up for you normal lot: I’m obviously off kilter! 

Slept a few hours in the afternoon so, missed lunch & woke on 31/08/21 16:13 BS 8.8 which is higher than I woke with yesterday morning after the active insulin for breakfast & things got worse from there when I ate. It was an even more TITANIC struggle to get my BS under control! I gave myself a ballpark dose of 60 NR to give me an idea of where to start, knowing from the previous day, that’s not enough but, don’t want to go TOO big & hypo as I’m still a bit blind as to the “pain factor” & needed 3 more corrections to get it down to either a) a reasonable level I’m comfortable to sleep on or b) I get too tired & leave it to correct when I get up again. In the end I went with c) a a combo of the two!  First correction after 2.5 hours after eating 19:09 BS 14.1 I added 10 NR & tested about 90 minutes later 20:49 BS 13.8 WHAT! virtually no drop & added in 16 NR tested 23:08, because I was exhausted & wanted to sleep for 1 last test before deciding what to do? 23:08 BS 10.6 AT LAST! SOME movement & I decided that I’m ALMOST there & decided that 90 NR was the correct dose & dialled up another 4 to take me to that total, 60+10+16+4=90 but, there was only 3 left in the pen, went with that & slept for about 90 minutes to 2 hours before waking up: doubt & worry still in the back of my mind; subconsciously woke me up, I suppose, to test? for a “I think?” emoji!

01/08/21 01:13 BS 8.1 Ok! Getting there & tried to go back to sleep but, after 2 days of only eating 2 meals because of all the waiting to add corrections I was hungry! So, ate & had 90 units NR right off the bat &, because I’m nervous about it, tested 1 hour & 15 minutes after eating 04:15 BS 11.2 held off correcting as that’s not too bad a rise starting from 8.1 & wait another hour & it might be in range? 05:20 BS 7.2 YES! It’s about there with another 90 minutes or so of active NR left! WHAT a struggle! But, I know now what I need!  with a drop of sweat over one eye for a “Phew!” emoji!

So, I’m off to bed for a few hours. Brought forward my tesco shopping to later this morning at 10:00 to 11:00 being the earliest slot left at such short notice when I changed it yesterday so, I can get 2 packs of tubular support bandages for my left hand as my thumb can’t take any weight!

Already wrote this in “notes” yesterday so, pasting it here before I get some sleep! A Pretty Relieved Bunny emoji! 


So, what happened on Day 8 of the Olympics? Hardly watched any today as the athletics started & I’m not that fussed about that or the track & field events, especially since the retirement of the legendary Usain Bolt, but, here’s what I DID catch. 

Simone Biles has pulled out of the vault & bars finals later today, Day 9, as she said on Day 7, I forgot to mention it yesterday, that she’s got “the twisties” with her dismounts on all four pieces of apparatus & has been doing dismounts into pits lined with soft padding. It still remains to be seen if she can do the floor & beam on Monday & Tuesday but, it’s not looking very likely! Although, of course, I’d love to see her be able to perform safely at least once more as it’ll be a sad way to see her end her career: Japan’s Kohei Uchimura’s sad exit after falling on the high bar during Qualifications & failed to qualify for the final; very sad to hear him say in a press conference afterwards “I stayed to watch the team qualify & they don’t need me anymore!” Aww! Tears in my eyes emoji! Whether Simone Biles does or does not perform at these Olympics again, she’s raised an important issue about mental health in sport!

In “The Underdog Special” San Marino has gone one better & won a silver in the mixed traps shooting so, the least populated nation to win an Olympic medal now has 2 of 1 bronze & 1 silver; HUGE congratulations to Alessandra Perilli & Gian Marco Berti of San Marino! Go SMALL nations! They’re making a BIG splash at these Olympics! 

Finally, I watched the mens trampoline final. China’s Dong Dong, yes his surname & first names are both Dong, at his 4th consecutive Olympics winning silver & only just beaten by Ivan  Litvinovichi  of Belarus by 0.48! Dong still made history though by being the only trampoline gymnast to medal in 4 consecutive games! I first saw him win gold at London 2012 & the silver in Rio 2016 but, didn’t see any of the trampoline events at Beijing 2008 where he won bronze. A VERY WELL DONE to Dong Dong of China!


----------



## HenryBennett

Swiss National Day, 1 August. Time is flying.

Another 5.5 sweet spot for me at 06:00.


----------



## eggyg

A very good and very early Sunday morning. 6.7. I’ve been up since 5 and awake since 3.20am! I’m definitely going to need a nana nap later. 

Yesterday’s wedding started fine, no hugs, everyone understood. Lovely to see all the family after such a long time. Wedding ceremony at 2.30 in the venue, short and sweet. Then canapés arrived, I hadn’t eaten since my breakfast at 9, which to be fair was sausage, bacon and egg. I thought maybe the wedding breakfast was going to be about 6, but no, 4.30! (BGs 9.3 as I hadn’t bolused for canapés as they just appeared on the terrace where we were all mingling, I had no idea of carbs etc. I also didn’t have any Creon! ) It was very nice, I had chicken liver pâté and baked salmon. Didn’t finish it though. Absolutely stuffed. At 7 the evening party started and we did some dancing, thought I might have forgotten how but I busted some moves! I was still really full at this stage and hot and uncomfortable. Got a glass of water, I’d had a couple of glasses or sparkly stuff and another couple of a mediocre white wine, and went outside to cool down. I really didn’t feel well. BGs 9.1. Again, it had been difficult to bolus for the meal, I had decided on a split dose in the end, couldn’t inject in tummy as had a dress on so did them in my upper arms, which are quite thin and I’m certain the bolus doesn’t work as well. Anyhoo, a bit more prancing around the dance floor with the grandchildren and I felt really, really ill. My stomach was becoming very, very bloated. My lower back was aching and my mouth was so dry it was unbearable . Classic signs of a blocked small intestine, so we quietly slipped away at 10pm. Have had a very restless night, very bad reflux, uncomfortable stomach, been to the loo twice! So I’m up, drinking water and eating white toast as I was kind of feeling hungry. Low residue diet for a few days plus teeny tiny portions should sort me out. I feel annoyed with my self, I should have said no to the canapés but when in Rome…..oh I didn’t have any evening buffet BTW, I think I may have died if I did! I haven’t really had many “opportunities” to test out my permanent partially blocked bowel since my emergency trip to hospital last November but I now know for certain that it doesn’t like canapés! Pity I do. 

If you’ve managed to get through that tale without falling asleep, have a great Sunday, I will mostly not be eating. Here’s a before pic, we scrub up ok for a couple of decrepit old codgers!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> So I’m up, drinking water and eating white toast as I was kind of feeling hungry. Low residue diet for a few days plus teeny tiny portions should sort me out. I feel annoyed with my self, I should have said no to the canapés but when in Rome…..oh I didn’t have any evening buffet BTW, I think I may have died if I did!


Unpleasant (understatement). I hope you recover quickly and get back to “normal” asap.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Lovely and sunny out there but alas I will not be going out. I am recovering from yesterday. Much too much exercise, suffering a little today. A days rest will sort it all out.

Yesterday was brilliant. My daughter invited us over and we had a great afternoon with her and the granddaughter. It did my wife a lot of good too. She was less than enthusiastic about going but that all changed as the day went on. In the end she thoroughly enjoyed herself and was very happy (a rare thing). A great evening at home too.

I ate quite a lot during the afternoon and evening to offest the exercise. Carbs up but BG was not adversely affected which surprised me. I mean 52g of carb just for an afternoon snack and BG 2 and a bit hours later 4.5

It was the best day we have had in years.

BG this morning 4.6. Quite low for me. But ok.

Working on my calendar this morning. Programming a calendar to interface with my 'Diet App' is surprisingly complex in places. Enjoyable brain teaser though.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me and off to Daughters graduation photo shoot in Brighton but discovered yesterday that my suit is too big, didn't think to check, so just hope my trousers don't fall down during photo's so must remember to wear clean pants today  .


----------



## Flower

Good morning with an added pinch & a punch. It’s a new month 9.6

I hope things settle down for you @eggyg that doesn’t sound a pleasant experience. Lovely picture, you do scrub up really well 

Have you got a belt @Maca44 ?  

Have a good day


----------



## Maca44

Flower said:


> Have you got a belt @Maca44 ?
> 
> Have a good day


Well funny you should say that, yes but that's too big as well so had to make an extra hole in it


----------



## Gwynn

Maca44 I can relate diectly to that. I have had to make at least 3 extra holes in my belts.


----------



## Maca44

Gwynn said:


> Maca44 I can relate diectly to that. I have had to make at least 3 extra holes in my belts.


Your two holes up on me, but I will catch up


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning and that was after a basal reduction of 1 unit last night. Woke up before the alarm so must have felt it, which is always reassuring, especially whilst sleeping. Libre shows a slow steady descent after I went to sleep.

I managed to get out for a run yesterday evening. Actually, we took the horses out for a drive and it was cool and wet and I started to feel cold in just a damp fleece so I got down and jogged with them to warm up. Wasn't exactly dressed for running but I did at least have trainers on. As a result I had to reduce Levemir last night and I have knocked a couple of unit's off this morning's dose too. Hope I am not back to multiple corrections today but we are away with the horses for a club drive and I can't afford to hypo when I am in charge of 2 horses. Arthur hasn't been to a club drive before so he will probably be excited and I will need my wits about me.

Hope everyone has a good day and @eggyg, I hope your digestive system settles down again soon. Such a shame when you were just getting into the swing of things.  Love the photo. You make such a handsome couple.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me 

Must give the yew some attention if it stays dry.

Happy Yorkshire Day everyone.


----------



## Kitty W

7.1 for my OH. His morning readings are slowly improving, but for him it is the most frustrating reading of the day. I keep telling him that although it's higher than he'd like it's still a lot better than it was and it's going in the right direction. And also it seems quite common for people to have slightly elevated readings in the morning. We're just heading out for a walk to counteract the higher BG.

Can I ask why 5.2 is a house special? I love seeing you all getting them even though I don't understand the significance of it. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 
today’s score is a more respectable 6.4 

have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another long sleep-in. 
And it produced a 5.1.

Dez


----------



## Barfly

8.8 for me at 8:30.   Had little granddaugher yesterday and for some strange reason she wanted to go to Southampton, so off we go and into West Quay.  Next thing I know we are in the high street at KFC.  oops.  Funny thing though, made no difference to my levels as far as I could tell from the readings.   It was bad because I had my fortnightly dose of fish and chips from my favourite chippie the day before.
And I've been sooooo good for the last month since diagnosis.   Anyway back in sunny Poole and back to normal.
EDIT- Just seen eggy's post really hope you recover ok love, hope the wedding was worth it.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.3 here

Quite nippy here today, so much so I've actually been shivering this morning  xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, quite a run in the 5s at the mo.
Hope you feel better today, @eggyg .


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.0 for me, bit higher than i like but have been in target all night.

@eggyg, i hope you feel better soon. The photo of you and Mr Eggyg is lovely.
@Maca44 enjoy your day, just hold on to your trousers!

Its showery here. I hope it dries up later, i've got a load of washing to hang out (it said it was going to be dry!) and planning a walk this afternoon.

Have a good Sunday folks


----------



## Lanny

Well, it seems I can’t sleep for longer than about 90 minutes, at the moment! Subconsciously HAD to test again, I suppose, after active insulin to see where I finish at? 07:59 BS 5.7  Yay! VERY pleased with that! Couldn’t get back to sleep: sometimes the pressure of knowing I can only sleep for so long before I need to get up makes me unable to sleep; also, afraid I’ll miss tesco shopping, be startled awake by the doorbell, IF they ring it as sometimes they don’t, & have a mad scramble to the front door! So, here I am up: semi tired AND wired; but, up until I get the shopping & get the support bandage on my wrist & hand! I’m back in range with a great reading in the 5’s & know what the “pain factor” so, hopefully get doses right from the start? NOT EVEN GOING TO try messing about with LR although, I suspect I may not need so much NR if I up that a bit: the potential of longer lasting chaos if I get THAT wrong!


----------



## HenryBennett

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 5.3 for me
> 
> Must give the yew some attention if it stays dry.
> 
> Happy Yorkshire Day everyone.


Yorkshire Day? Must’ve stolen 1 August from the Swiss.


----------



## Janis Blondel

5.2 for me this morning.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.5 @ 5.02 

I just had to Google... yeah, they can never leave owt alone. 


> Yorkshire Day is a yearly celebration on 1 August to promote the historic county of Yorkshire, England. It was celebrated by the Yorkshire Ridings Society in 1975, initially in Beverley, as "a protest movement against the local government re-organisation of 1974".


----------



## Michael12421

@Janis Blondel


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

I really need some help here please

6:55am 3.8 16u of tresiba taken and had 4 jelly babies to treat the hypo but then fell back to sleep and woke up just before  9:41am - did breakfast test 9.5 but here I have two things worrying me 1. I've no idea where the 3.8 has come from because I've done everything right last night - 23:27pm bedtime 9.3 so over 8mmol for bedtime but still fancied my snack so had 13g of carbs but with 0.5u of insulin for 3g of carbs - I told the bolus advisor I was having 10g of carbs less than I was actually having so the advisor would advise a smaller dose of insulin because I'm not keen on having qa insulin at bedtime.

and 2. I'm on a 1:8 ratio for breakfast so it should be 4.5u of insulin which is what I did but here's what the bolus calculator advised and bear in mind I only correct over 10mmol

also worried because at 19:21pm teatime last night I was 3.3 and have no idea where it came from because I did everything right beforehand.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 5.5 at 07:47 this Sunday. 
Had a walk before bed to get figures down a little before bed as it was 8.5 at 23:18. 
BUT it was only 0.7km and 9 mins.   That dropped it to 6.6 before bed at 23:45.   Must admit that drop was more than I expected as it was also on the level and Active Kcal was only 58.
Over the last few days I’ve also noticed that pulse during exercise obviously rises but as blood sugars drop during the walk, the recovery drop in pulse rate is very much slower. 
The internet only shows a slower heartbeat for Type 2 diabetes with lower BG. 
Question a). Is it different for Type 1
               b). Could it show the beginning of the BG      drop?
Have any of the walkers runners Etc out there noticed this?
I must admit that I’m only going off an apple watch for pulse rate during exercise and guess work but it could be interesting!


----------



## DuncanLord

HenryBennett said:


> Yorkshire Day? Must’ve stolen 1 August from the Swiss.


I would support Lancashire Day, but otherwise I’m going to definitely avoid the 1st day of August.   lol 
@HenryBennett


----------



## HenryBennett

Kitty W said:


> Can I ask why 5.2 is a house special? I love seeing you all getting them even though I don't understand the significance of it.


It’s an artificial construct to enslave us.


----------



## HenryBennett

S


DuncanLord said:


> I would support Lancashire Day, but otherwise I’m going to definitely avoid the 1st day of August.   lol
> @HenryBennett


Spot on.


----------



## DuncanLord

Kitty W said:


> 7.1 for my OH. His morning readings are slowly improving, but for him it is the most frustrating reading of the day. I keep telling him that although it's higher than he'd like it's still a lot better than it was and it's going in the right direction. And also it seems quite common for people to have slightly elevated readings in the morning. We're just heading out for a walk to counteract the higher BG.
> 
> Can I ask why 5.2 is a house special? I love seeing you all getting them even though I don't understand the significance of it.
> 
> Have a good day all.


@HenryBennett  says it is an enslavement method.  
I think it is trying to get the number which is missing from Glucose meters. 
If a manufacturer advertises that their meter can give a 5.2 it could be the billion pound campaign.


----------



## Gwynn

I think I have their supposedly locked away unique 'Special' BG tester as it keeps spitting out 5.2

I'd better not tell them...


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning, so am improvement, might have been a bit better if I had taken it first thing as I forgot to take my meter to bed with me.

Did a 6k run this morning, so pleased with that, signed up for a 50k virtual run challenge for August, now, I wished Inhad signed up for 75k to really challenge myself.

Have a nice Sunday everyone, going to sit and watch the Grand Prix then visit my mum.


----------



## Robin

Kitty W said:


> Can I ask why 5.2 is a house special? I love seeing you all getting them even though I don't understand the significance of it.
> 
> Have a good day all.


It's just a number that one of our members plucked out of the air as being a 'not too high and not too low' figure, and it’s become enshrined in the general banter of this thread!


----------



## Ibby

Hubby 12.3 today still not spoke to a diabetic nurse yet will see if they ring Monday


----------



## HenryBennett

Kitty W said:


> Can I ask why 5.2 is a house special? I love seeing you all getting them even though I don't understand the significance of it.


Full employment doesn’t mean no unemployment. Some economists consider full employment to be 5.2% unemployment.


----------



## Molly M

7.1 for me.  I woke at 10am but didn't get out of bed for another 2.5 hrs - didn't want to wake my OH who was 'gently purring' beside me  - and no, he is not a cat


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. All good here 5.5 BG this morning.

Daughter paid a surprise visit yesterday but her daughter played up and they had to go home. They think that she was just way over tired. She is 2 and becomming better at it !


----------



## HenryBennett

Already Monday morning again. Considering a bit of a carby day yesterday I’m happy with a 5.6 at my usual 06:00.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.    It's been quite a while since I've had a sub 5 reading.
Could have been that naughty but nice glass of Glenfiddich for a nightcap. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 5.4   Yesterday was a LONG day but, MUCH better with aa bit of support, tesco came 10 minutes early & put 4 layers of bandage on, & the pain was reduced a lot so, my BS was much lower: instinct told me to lower my NR doses too. But, not quite enough for 28 for Greek yoghurt & only JUST slipped into BS 4.5 at the 4.5 hours after mark, ANOTHER -2 would have been spot on,& had a precautionary JB: already borderline at 2 hours after & kept testing to keep an eye on it! The next meal I worked out the dose at 54 for ramen noodles but, chickened out given what happened earlier & gave it 44 so, ended up too high, added a correction of 12 with my usual correction factor which brought me back down just a little too low at the 2.5 hours after mark & had half an oatcake to head off a hypo later: only realised afterwards, too wired to sleep & a bit fuzzy headed, that my original 54 would have been spot on IF I had done that & should only have added another 10 to the 44 later; I added 12 & was just a tiny bit too much again! So, headed off hypos twice but, BS was much better even with the 12.8 after I chickened out on one dose! Still higher doses but, not as high as I needed when the pain was worse! Now after some sleep, took the bandages off for circulation as I didn’t need support, while I slep & have it back on upon waking this morning!

A wee pause for LR, alarm’s gone off & back in a mo!

Hopefully I’ll have a good BS controlled day as well?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A quicker paste from “notes” for this LONG post as I kept awake, adrenalin, for a very long day & watched more Olympics!

So, what happened on Day 9 at the Olympics? Since I was up during the night I actually caught some events live, the last swimming event 4x100m relay medley of which GB won silver behind the USA &, 1st time I seen any of the BMX, the ladies freestyle park event. Had SOME clue from watching previous Winter Olympics snowboarding about the terminology but, nothing else! Still I understood the bravery of GB’s Charlotte Worthington’s 2nd run going all out to win gold AFTER she’d fallen in her 1st run going for a never before seen new trick, missed most of the final including that fall: she had the choice of safely going for a less hard routine to try & score SOMETHING to maybe get a medal at all or going all out to maybe crash & burn again; she SMASHED it to overtake the leader who only half heartedly tried a 2nd run & bailed out after coming off the bike! A VERY WELL DONE to Charlotte for being brave enough to go for it to win gold!

Then, while waiting for gymnastics to start, & shopping to arrive, saw that Simone Biles has also pulled out of the floor final on Monday, today, so, both of the GB twins  Jessica & Jennifer Gardirova, Jennifer as reserve 1, are competing in the ladies floor final. Simone has yet to decide if she’ll compete on the beam on Tuesday.

Finally, watched the gymnastics of the mens floor, ladies vault, mens pommel horse & ladies bars. Where there were quite a few history makers winning medals for their nations for the 1st time!

1st. Up in the mens floor was ROC’s Nikita Nagornyy who FINALLY did his new triple somersault that he’s held back on in qualifying, the team & all around finals: 1st to do it & it’ll be named after him; the hardest tumble on the floor that nobody’s ever done in competition before; look out for the Nogornyy, triple pike back somersault, in the future! He went for it but, bounced out by a lot & score was too low to reach the medals, 7th by the end, but, he did it & opens the door for other gymnasts showing that it’s possible!

Incidentally, former Australian ladies gymnast Lauren Mitchell came up with a new triple squat spin, crouching down on one leg while holding out the other leg & spinning, on the beam at the World championships in 2010 that’s named the Mitchell: still the only one doing it when I saw it at London 2012 where she did it on the floor as well; took a few years but, lots of the ladies have been doing it on the floor & beam these Olympics, with a few linking it with the same double squat spin immediately after on the beam!

The gold mens floor routine was won by Israel’s Artem Dolgopyat, who have never medalled in any Olympic gymnastic event before, with the same score as Spain’s, Rayderly Zapata, easier routine because he stepped out of the floor with a-0.1 penalty &, rather unusually, they both had same execution mark so, it came down to the difficulty: usually the first tie breaker is the execution score which typically means the harder routine wasn’t executed as well as the easier one! It was a technicality that surprised me as landing & not staying IN the floor, to me, IS executing it less well but, that gave the Israeli the gold: was VERY lucky! China’s XIAO Routeng got the bronze. a very well done to Artem Dolgopyat of Israel!

Next up the ladies vault where Brazil’s Rebecca Andrade went one better to win the gold for their first ever gold medal in ladies gymnastics to go along with her silver in the all around.

Along the way there was some drama where the higher qualifying USA gymnast Jade Carey was going for her first harder vault, most do the hard one first, stumbled on the run up, hit the springboard completely wrong, had to bail out by just doing a single tuck somersault for safety with her chance of a medal completely gone! It was in the 11’s for the simplest vault I’ve ever seen at the Olympics, was very upset & could she compose herself to do the 2nd easier different vault? Well, she went for the same vault & landed it but, was penalised -2 whole marks for not doing a different one, under the rules you can’t do the same vault twice, just to prove that she COULD do it: would have been the 3rd highest scoring vault, without that MASSIVE penalty; very gutsy but, unfortunate!

Incidentally the unluckiest gymnast I’ve ever seen was in Beijing 2008 when Russian gymnast Anna Pavlova did her 2nd vault before the judges were ready by switching on the green light at the side of the runway so, the judges didn’t see it & although the tv cameras replayed it in slow mo for us at home, the judges’ cameras weren’t recording yet so, nothing to replay & they could only give her a zero score: did a high scoring, mid 15’s, 1st vault but, the damage was done; the finishing score is the average of the two so, her score was halved by that zero vault into the 7’s! I only just remembered that: THAT was the worse score I’ve ever seen for Olympic gymnastics!

It was the lower qualifying USA gymnast Mykayler Skinner who won the silver when she never thought she’d be in the final: it was Simone Biles’ withdrawal that gave her that chance & she made the most of it!While Korea’s YEO Seo-jeong won the bronze for their first ever medal in the ladies vault! So, very well done to all three of the medalists: YEO Seojeong of Korea for winning  their first medal, Rebecca Andrade of Brazil for adding a gold as well to their first silver medal & to Mykayler Skinner for maximising her lucky chance to even be in the final by winning silver!

Next up was THE BIG ONE of the mens pommel horse with GB’s Max Whitlock defending his Rio 2016 title & gold medal! Max was first up & had no choice but to go for it to set the benchmark for everyone else to follow! He DID & did a BRILLIANT routine with the highest difficulty score of 7 that I’ve ever seen for any piece of apparatus by the men or ladies, never mind in the hardest piece for the men! Well, that made all of them having to go for it too & there were quite a few mistakes & falls including, rather sadly Northern Ireland’s Reese McClanahan going for Ireland, going up last & finished in 7th after his fall when he was the highest qualifier & next big star in the making to follow in Lewis Smith & Max Whitlock’s trailblazing wake! Max held onto his top spot all the way to win gold over Taipei’s LEE Chih Kai, silver & Japan’s KAYA Kazuma, bronze! A VERY SPECIAL well done to Max for doing us proud by successfully defending your Olympic title!

Last up the ladies bars where Belgium’s Nina Derwael won their first ever gymnastics medal as well with a gold! With ROC’s Anastasia Iiliankova with silver while her higher Qualifying teammate Angelina Melnikova fell & didn’t medal. While USA’s Sunisa Lee got the bronze after her, rather oddly, much less dramatic routine with no mishaps other than her missing, didn’t do & difficulty is lower, 3 difficult linked moves that she did in the all around event, when she only JUST stayed on, that only just held off China & Germany on the same score just 0.1 below her in 4th & 5th, execution score this time, respectively: just seemed to have run out of steam after the fight for the all around; also seemed to be the case for ROC’s Angelina Melnikova as well! Although, I cheered for the 4th place Chinese gymnast as she did MUCH better: had a TERRIBLE time of it falling twice on the bars in the team & in the all around events; stayed ON  & finally showed what she CAN do!  A VERY WELL DONE to Nina Derwael of Belgium for winning their first ever medal in  gymnastics!


----------



## SueEK

6.8 and lots of hospital phone calls today.
@Lanny loving the commentary x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all and welcome to another week. Just been catching up. @eggyg hope you are feeling better. I managed a 5.8 at 05:59 on Saturday and a 5.6 at 05:25 yesterday. 5.3 for me this morning.

I hope everyone has a great week


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 9.1 @7am

annoyed with myself, was doing July expenses and some other admin
then I got tempted and went to McDonald’s yesterday evening

Have a great day everybody


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

More yew trimming today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 for me

Thought I was going to be reporting my 5th sensor out of 7 today, applied it last night but it didn't release from the applicator    a few twists and wiggles and I got it off with sensor still attached to my arm, I've seen it happen to a few but never had the issue myself before, Bruce was just sitting giving it the ah FFS routine lol
xx


----------



## Barfly

8.3 at 7:34am slowly does it.  I'd like a 7 in the not too distant future.....


----------



## Maca44

4.0 for me first real day out Sunday at daughters graduation where I had to eat out so well controlled just had a small chicken wrap so no impact on my BG. Funny, I was stressed about eating away from home I'm so used to having full control in my own kitchen but all was good.


----------



## Gruers

A 5.1 from me today and I’ve no idea why when my 3 month average is 7.8
Great news and the sun is shining, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 6.5 today.

 I’m feeling so much better this morning,  thanks for your concern. I was very careful with my food yesterday and did a lot of nothing. ie napping and reading. Had a good night’s sleep, so much so I really didn’t want to get up, hence the late post.

A bit of pottering about today, housework, cooking, washing, garden chores etc. Weather forecast good for the next few days. Not too hot and a slight breeze. That’ll do me.

Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## HenryBennett

Barfly said:


> 8.3 at 7:34am slowly does it.  I'd like a 7 in the not too distant future.....


Have you checked the carbs in your muesli? Or at least done a finger prick test after muesli for breakfast versus a carb free breakfast?


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.0 for me first real day out Sunday at daughters graduation where I had to eat out so well controlled just had a small chicken wrap so no impact on my BG. Funny, I was stressed about eating away from home I'm so used to having full control in my own kitchen but all was good.


Good choice.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 
6:40am 5.1 within target range so I'm happy with that - 16u of tresiba taken
23:55pm bedtime 7.1 - after arriving home from a night out at Haven Primrose Valley - while I was out I had 2 gin and tonics and shared some quavers but not sure how many I had - when I got home I had some tuna with a few cherry  tomatoes - bedtime BGL was below 8mmol so I had 1 bag of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs but told the bolus advisor it was just 3g of carbs - I didn't need any insulin for it

22:58pm 4.7 was a test I did while I was out


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A very surprising 5.2 for me, no idea how that happened!!

Just been to see a GP face to face as well, thats not something thats happened in such a long while either (i must admit i do try and avoid doctors until i really have to go so its been way before Covid that i last went anyway). Been having a problem with my dominant hand and its got much worse the last 3 weeks to the extent hubby has had to help me cut up food!

@eggy glad you're feeling better.
@Maca44 pleased it was all ok for you.
@Lanny i managed to watch some of the gymnastics yesterday. I felt so bad for Jade Carey and Reece McClanahan however Max Whitlock was amazing!!! I was holding my breath all the way through and actually jumped off the chair when it was clear he'd won. 

Its sunny so far here, i'm just going to make a coffee and sit outside to read. Really need to get stuck into cleaning the kitchen cupboards but i'm struggling to motivate myself.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@freesia congratulations on the HS.

8.9 for me, but it wasn't first thing, after I was awoken by my husband which I think is enough information at this point.

Have a good day everyone, I will be running later and have yoga later.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. A very surprising 5.2 for me, no idea how that happened!!
> 
> Just been to see a GP face to face as well, thats not something thats happened in such a long while either (i must admit i do try and avoid doctors until i really have to go so its been way before Covid that i last went anyway). Been having a problem with my dominant hand and its got much worse the last 3 weeks to the extent hubby has had to help me cut up food!
> 
> @eggy glad you're feeling better.
> @Maca44 pleased it was all ok for you.
> @Lanny i managed to watch some of the gymnastics yesterday. I felt so bad for Jade Carey and Reece McClanahan however Max Whitlock was amazing!!! I was holding my breath all the way through and actually jumped off the chair when it was clear he'd won.
> 
> Its sunny so far here, i'm just going to make a coffee and sit outside to read. Really need to get stuck into cleaning the kitchen cupboards but i'm struggling to motivate myself.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Well done on the elusive HS. Dud the doc have any thoughts on your hand problem? Could it be carpal tunnel? I’ve never had it, thank goodness, but have friends who have and it can be really troublesome. One friend had it in both hands and got them both operated on at the same time! It saved having to go back again I suppose! Hope they get to the bottom of it.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
@freesia  Congratulations getting that magic number 
I got a 5.7 at 07:02 this morning but trying to understand it. 
yesterday I dropped to a 3.9 before dinner as did a 5km walk following a 10.3 at 16:30. 
 Last night had a pasta bolognase  for dinner and the blood sugar went up slowly.  18:40. 5.0.    20:06.  6.2
Thought everything was ok.  But by 23:20 it was 10.1. Oh dear!
Went for a short walk of 1/2 Km. and it had dropped to 9.1 so relaxed a bit before bed.  Woke at 01:15 and tested to get a red 11.5.   Said ‘b******’. Went to sleep. 
Woke with the 5.7.  Had porridge oats and toast and Two hours later gone back to 11.3
Could be the cut of insulin to from 2 units in am and 1 pm to 1 and 1?
Must watch it more carefully


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Well done on the elusive HS. Dud the doc have any thoughts on your hand problem? Could it be carpal tunnel? I’ve never had it, thank goodness, but have friends who have and it can be really troublesome. One friend had it in both hands and got them both operated on at the same time! It saved having to go back again I suppose! Hope they get to the bottom of it.


Thanks @eggyg.
He thinks it could be tendonitis or something unpronouncable which can be associated with diabetes. I have a constant dull ache in my hand and arm up to my elbow which is not really the main problem. The problem is i now keep getting sharp pains in a finger which travels through my hand and to my elbow, leaving at achey. I get the pain whenever i try to grip something or put pressure on eg, cutting food, holding the bannister to walk upstairs, lifting pans off the cooker etc. He did mention carpal tunnel but said he'd rule it out due to some of the things he had me do to test. He's referred me for physio for now and said if it doesn't improve then physio can organise scans or refer. Will see what happens. I'm hoping it improves before i go back to work as there'll be not much rest then.


----------



## Molly M

7.0 an hour and a half after waking - I must try and get out of bed as soon as I open my eyes to get a proper reading. I don't take readings in the morning every morning (must try harder) but at least these are heading in the right direction for the mornings I have taken them (see below)


----------



## Michael12421

@freesia


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> @freesiaView attachment 18160


Thank you. I must admit its a very rare occurrence for me.


----------



## Michael12421

freesia said:


> Thank you. I must admit its a very rare occurrence for me.


Me also, makes it even more special


----------



## adrian1der

Well done @freesia - Great result


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@freesia Well done on your House Special. Wishing you many more to come. 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

6.4 this morning (lot of hours ago!!)

Congratulations  @freesia on the HS
I am glad you are feeling better @eggyg 

We got soaked watching the one man show of the Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner. Some people didn’t turn up, however the rest of us sat there with our picnics beforehand and just laughed. 
There was a good atmosphere.  The  performance was excellent, and used just a picnic table as a prop. He normally performs in pubs.  This was followed by a (very) compressed Ring Cycle by a pop up opera Popera.  Not so good as it relied on some tech stuff which failed to behave.

Weird weather so glad to be back at my loom and using my weaving as physio for my hand Which is now free of the splint.  I hope you can get to the bottom of your hand/arm issue @freesia .

Enjoy the cool before the heatwave comes.


----------



## rebrascora

9.4 when I first woke up. Ate late and the protein from the eggs obviously released in the night. Did a correction with Fiasp and went back to sleep and then when I next woke up I got a reading of 3.2. Checked it with a finger prick and it gave me 5.1 so I got up without taking any hypo treatment, pottered around getting my fibre drink and then coffee. F  elt a bit headachy but thought it might be a bit of dehydration, so had a drink. Libre kept saying low 3s, so I eventually finger pricked again and got 3.6.... Maybe I should have listened to my Libre in the first place and not spent an hour feeling a bit rough because I was hypo!! I am on the last day with this sensor so thought it might be drifting in accuracy and Libre almost always reads lower than I actually am, so I was more inclined to believe the finger prick BG but clearly not the best call this morning. Perhaps a rogue test strip! Sorry Libre for doubting you! 

@freesia Many congratulations on achieving an House Special this morning. Hope it lifted your spirits to start the day!


----------



## Kaylz

Well spoke too soon, sensor scanned fine just after 8:30am, next time I tried at 10:55am - Replace Sensor!    xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.9 today.
@freesia congrats on the HS yesterday, @ColinUK notice we haven’t heard from you for a while, hope you are ok.
Sorry I haven’t responded to the posts, just busy and a bit stressed at the mo. Apparently am now having the bigger op (with robotics) as MDT meeting showed further erosion further up and had ‘tracked along’ so they will now need to go through abdomen as well, 5 hours plus in surgery according to consultant.  Should be in about 6 days. As is the law he explained the long list of risks and asked me how I felt. I nearly laughed - I don’t have a choice, I am just comforted that it is a specialist centre and he is one of the most experienced in this field so actually in one way I’m very lucky. Covid test done this morning so upwards and onwards.
Have a good day all x


----------



## HenryBennett

It’s 5.8 for me at 06:00. Possibly the handful of peanuts I had just before going to bed. Apparently Metformin has a half life of approximately 17.6 hours, so it’s now out of my system.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me nice and steady.

Was looking at some old food stats as I have started using a new Fitbit which I opened an account years ago but switched to Samsung smart watch and now gone back with a Versa 3. OMG, my carb intake was over 300g's and more looking back at readings and that was dieting low cal, I panic if I go over 80g's now.


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 9.6 Oh dear! But, corrected & DP busted with LR in! Little Miss Naughty just fancied some ice cream last night & I guessed the bolus: obviously got it wrong! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I have this routine down now for much faster posting by pasting from “notes”! Lightbulb emoji! 

So, what happened on Day 10 at the Olympics? Was watching, the 1st time this Olympics, the equestrian events, the last of the eventing while waiting for the gymnastics to start. I’ve quite enjoyed watching equestrian events in previous Olympics but, just haven’t watched any this time due to watching mainly gymnastics instead: lack of live streams & they’ve been on at the same time; didn’t finish it though, as I switched over to watch the 2nd day of apparatus finals. I still remember the really beautiful fences made by art students in the show jumping at Seoul 1988! GB were looking good to win & I saw, afterwards, GB did indeed win gold but, I’m definitely not as knowledgeable about equestrian events & wouldn’t presume to comment. Maybe @Robin or @rebrascora could? Also, watched Tom McEwen win the individual silver!

The gymnastics apparatus finals were the mens rings, the ladies floor & the mens vault. These Olympics have really show cased new nations that have not competed for gymnastics before & it’s even more apparent in these apparatus finals as those nations don’t have teams with them!

First up was the mens rings: the piece that needs the most strength &, typically, the gymnasts that are the best are specialists as the teams & all around gymnasts don’t have enough strength to be really good at it!

Two Turkish rings specialists made it into the final: didn’t medal; still very nice to see them there as another nation with gymnasts there for the first time! Well done to Turkey’s Ibrhim Colak & Adem Asil!

The gauntlet was laid down quite early by China’s two specialists as, going one after the other, they took the top 2 places with half the finalists to go. YOU Hoa was the first to score over 15 with 15.3 & LUI Yang was the only one to top him with 15.5 right after him! It was also, very funny when Yang pulled a cheeky bit of showboating there in showing off his strength with a flick of his chin up while doing The Crucifix that others strain to hold that position! Funnily enough during the mens team final USA’s Brody Malone was showboating on the rings as well & that’s maybe what gave him the idea?

China held on  to win both the gold & silver as the gymnasts following them couldn’t beat their scores. Not even the reigning Olympic champion Eleftherios Petrounias of Greece & scored on 15.2 for the bronze!

LUI Yang burst into tears upon winning the gold! Aww! What a character!

Next up was the ladies floor with GB’s Gardirova twins 
Jessica, qualifying 5th, & Jennifer 9th as reserve 1: very pleased about Jennifer being there as I actually enjoyed HER routine more; Jessica’s is, obviously, more difficult but, I prefer Jennifer’s presentation! They both have their strengths & weaknesses too; like anybody else!

First up was USA’s Jade Carey who laid down a brilliant routine, after her unfortunate disaster on the vault, that also, proved to be unassailable & it was a real joy to see her win gold!

Jessica Gardirova went up next & performed very well especially, going straight after Jade Carey! 

But, for me, the best routine was Italy’s  Vanessa Ferrari that won her the silver: not taking anything away from Jade Carey or the USA ladies that are powerful tumblers; I just prefer seeing grace, artistry & performance when it comes to the floor! Wow! Vanessa at 30 years old FINALLY won the Olympic medal that’s she’s always wanted after being 4th in the last two games: it was such an emotional performance; wonderful to see her get that silver! 

ROC’s Angelina Melnikova AND Japan’s MURAKAMI Mai won the bronze: both with the same difficulty & execution scores with no penalty so, couldn’t be split; both got a bronze medal.

And to finish it all of, with the last up, was Jennifer Gardirova’s great performance: just not as difficult a routine; that’ll come with time & the twins both have that being only 16!

While waiting for the last final to start the news came through that Simone Biles IS going to compete in the beam final on Tuesday, later this morning, & I’m REALLY looking forward to it! There’s only the dismount to worry about, in the terms of her “twisties” issues & can downgrade it to a double somersault with no twisting so, as long as she stays on the beam, CAN she get the gold? I would LOVE her to!  

Last up was the mens vault where Artur Davtyan of Armenia & Carlos Edriel Yulo of The Philippines were representing their countries at the Olympics gymnastics for the first time as well! Also, two more Turkish gymnasts made the final too: Adem Asil who competed in the rings earlier, & Ahmet Onder.

Quite a few did triple twists as their harder vaults but, the hardest vault was a three & half twist done by Korea’s SHIN Jeahwan & he won the gold even though ROC’s Denis Abliazin got the same average score for both vaults: whoever scores the highest score for either of their vaults; the Korean scored 14.833 for his second vault while the ROC gymnast scored 14.800 for his second vault. So, ROC got the silver & rather interestingly both of them got a higher score with their easier second vaults as they landed them better! With Artur Davtyan winning the bronze for Amenia’s first ever gymnastics medal! 



￼


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> As is the law he explained the long list of risks and asked me how I felt. I nearly laughed - I don’t have a choice, I am just comforted that it is a specialist centre and he is one of the most experienced in this field so actually in one way I’m very lucky.


Funny you should say that. I have a very good friend who’s a doctor and specialist dentist and he has an unshakable believe in “informed consent”. I told him that it’s a sham and he wouldn’t have it. In my case lying on ”the table” being prepped for an emergency angioplasty I heard a voice telling me I had a consent form to sign and had little choice. 
And, yes, we’re lucky to have some of the best medical professionals in the world, and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 5.4 for me this morning.

Bright and sunny out there. Out for a short walk in a while.

Nothing planned for today


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. A disappointing 8.9 for me after a 6.8 on Libre...can’t get used to this Libre 2 ...always seems to read 2-3 lower. 

 Weekend of gardening at daughters house (stayed an extra night to get it all done) followed by afternoon of solid gardening here, so was actually expecting to be low if anything. Oh well.

Have had downstairs rooms decorated over last week or two...so now we start putting all the furniture etc back...I’m quite liking the minimal look so maybe some of it won’t go back....we’ll see.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Tuesday a more respectable 5.5 today 

hope everybody has a great day


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Finally, after circling round it for a week!

GB did indeed win Team gold in the Eventing, @Lanny, and Tom McEwen took individual silver. A pole down apiece in the second show jumping phase dropped Laura Collett and Ollie Townend out of the individual medals. I’m so pleased for Laura Collett, she had a near fatal accident 8 years ago at the start of her career, broke her shoulder and several other bones, punctured a lung, was in a coma for a week and has little sight on one eye. (My daughter has problems  because her eyes don’t work together, and I know she finds it hard to judge distances and get the right stride coming in to fences, even with the small stuff we do).
I do enjoy your gymnastics reports, Lanny, I've gradually been catching up on the action on iplayer.


----------



## Lanny

Yay! For your HS @Robin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Robin well done on your HS. 
My reading was 5.4 today. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin


----------



## Barfly

8.3 today at 7:55am, just won't go down.....


----------



## Barfly

freesia said:


> Thanks @eggyg.
> He thinks it could be tendonitis or something unpronouncable which can be associated with diabetes. I have a constant dull ache in my hand and arm up to my elbow which is not really the main problem. The problem is i now keep getting sharp pains in a finger which travels through my hand and to my elbow, leaving at achey. I get the pain whenever i try to grip something or put pressure on eg, cutting food, holding the bannister to walk upstairs, lifting pans off the cooker etc. He did mention carpal tunnel but said he'd rule it out due to some of the things he had me do to test. He's referred me for physio for now and said if it doesn't improve then physio can organise scans or refer. Will see what happens. I'm hoping it improves before i go back to work as there'll be not much rest then.


Do you have "trigger finger"  Very common, I've had 2 ops. for it on my left hand, now it's in my right too.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A 5.7 for me today. Bit of a stressful day yesterday all round but hoping today will be better. Its sunny here atm and i've planned to get cracking and start a couple of cupboards this morning then meeting a friend for coffee this afternoon, so looking forward to that as i haven't seen her for a few weeks and a quick chat on the phone just isn't the same.
@ColinUK and @Martin.A we haven't heard from you for a while now, hope you're both ok.
@SueEK it sounds like you have the best team around you, try not to worry.
@Robin congrats on the HS.

Have a nice day folks!


----------



## freesia

Barfly said:


> Do you have "trigger finger"  Very common, I've had 2 ops. for it on my left hand, now it's in my right too.


I did wonder that when i was googling but doc never mentioned it. I might ask physio when i see them. I should have asked doc really but never gave it a thought while in there and its only when you come out you remember.
I've had the referral come through for physio but when i rang yesterday they said it had to be triaged and to ring back today.


----------



## Barfly

freesia said:


> I did wonder that when i was googling but doc never mentioned it. I might ask physio when i see them. I should have asked doc really but never gave it a thought while in there and its only when you come out you remember.
> I've had the referral come through for physio but when i rang yesterday they said it had to be triaged and to ring back today.


You would know, when you try and make a fist then open your hand, the finger remains "stuck".  When you force it open it can be either very painful or a sudden jerk like an electric shock.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Bright and sunny outside. The garden beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 for me today having battled high levels all day yesterday. Something is not right with me. Felt like I had been hit by a steam train.... I ached everywhere and ended up going to bed in the afternoon where thankfully I got some respite from it. Even my jaw and teeth were aching! My gut was a bit upset too. No idea what the problem is as I felt fit as a lop on Sunday but thankfully not feeling so bad this morning so far, just my back and right knee are still very sore but at least I feel like I can function today. I upped my basal both last night and this morning but I seem to be stuck in the 8s despite injecting 5 units of Fiasp well over an hour ago.... so breakfast is still sitting in the bowl in front of me and there will be some Ibuprofen following breakfast if my levels ever come down far enough to eat.

@Robin Many congratulations on your House special this morning.
Pleased you were able to do the honours as I don't have a TV so I am just following the Olympics through @Lanny and now your commentary. Hard to believe that someone can come back from such a massive accident and return to eventing particularly, as those massive X-country fences are all potentially lethal if you get them wrong. She must have amazing confidence and huge amounts of courage to overcome that and not just compete at that level but to win!!.... Just unbelievable!

@SueEK Thinking of you and sending big (((HUGS))) You are in the safest hands possible.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning (so close!!) when I woke. Pre-bolused and then got engrossed in polishing and cleaning shoes, and now 2.8. Oops.  

Okay I LOVE polishing shoes.  I used to do it for the whole family when I was little trained by my father, and find shiny shoes give so much pleasure.  I am on a mission to cream the leather ones, clean the Nuuck, find which winter ones need re heeling and or resolving (I am fussy when I buy shoes and this has to be possible. Not easy nowadays), wash the fabric ones, ....
A bit sad but it keeps me happy, and my shoes last for ages!!  Enough

Congratulations @Robin on the HS
Take care @SueEK 
@freesia today sound much more enjoyable.  I hope the hands are less painful.

Have a good day all.


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> I did wonder that when i was googling but doc never mentioned it. I might ask physio when i see them. I should have asked doc really but never gave it a thought while in there and its only when you come out you remember.
> I've had the referral come through for physio but when i rang yesterday they said it had to be triaged and to ring back today.


I am another one who has had lots of triggers on fingers since diagnosis with T1.
The gift that keeps on giving!!!

Mine has been managed with physio and massage, then  injections which worked well for a while, but three of them ended up needing surgery.  It is a quick op and makes a lot of difference.  
I hope that the physio works and helps things ease.


----------



## Molly M

Morning - 7.6 from me - been fasting from 7pm last night for my ferritin test this morning - going to try and push for an HBA1C test at the same time, my first follow-up one is due at the end of September


----------



## Gruers

A sad 8.3 today, I’m not sure why it was  in the 5’s yesterday as not much changed day on day
off to Lords for the 100 cricket today. Have a nice day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

@Robin congratulations on finally hitting the house special! 

@SB2015 I used to love polishing my grandads shoes as a kid lol

7.2 before breakfast after 6 Lifts, was in the 6's on waking but as I dropped from 11 to 6's the other morning I couldn't take the risk as I'm on my own this morning so get more anxious xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.  A delicious 5.5 today. It’s been ages since I’ve seen a five on a morning. My food obviously had been hanging on for dear life lately, since I went down the low residue diet the last couple of days it’s left the building! TMI? I’ll carry on until the end of the week, it’s very boring unfortunately. No veg, no fibre, no legumes, no fruit, no seeds, no nuts ( TBF I knocked those on the head after my hospital visit), no taste, no texture! But I’ve gotta do what 

As I’m feeling much better, we’re going over the border to Scotland today, the Solway coast. It’s beautiful, looking forward to it.

Have a great day. Congrats @Robin on the elusive HS. @SueEK everything  will be fine. Best wishes. Xx


----------



## Barfly

SB2015 said:


> 5.3 this morning (so close!!) when I woke. Pre-bolused and then got engrossed in polishing and cleaning shoes, and now 2.8. Oops.
> 
> Okay I LOVE polishing shoes.  I used to do it for the whole family when I was little trained by my father, and find shiny shoes give so much pleasure.  I am on a mission to cream the leather ones, clean the Nuuck, find which winter ones need re heeling and or resolving (I am fussy when I buy shoes and this has to be possible. Not easy nowadays), wash the fabric ones, ....
> A bit sad but it keeps me happy, and my shoes last for ages!!  Enough
> 
> Congratulations @Robin on the HS
> Take care @SueEK
> @freesia today sound much more enjoyable.  I hope the hands are less painful.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Mmmm.....don't quite know what to say about the shoe fetish....each to his/her own!!!


----------



## ColinUK

Hi folks.

Lots of headspace things going on right now. Legal stuff still tumbling endlessly on, therapy from SurvivorsUK being really challenging as well as hugely supportive of course. 
And I’m moving which is a wrench. I’m only moving to the upper floors in this house but it means I’m losing my balcony space so I’ve been decorating and getting my head around advertising this place for rent etc. 
Weight is stable, higher than I’d like it to be but it’s stable which is better than increasing, and I’m not routinely testing each morning at the moment.

I do keep popping into the forum and reading posts even if I’m not quite so vocal!


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me this morning, so hopefully getting over this UTI. 

@Robin - congrats on the HS
@SueEK - hope everything goes well
@ColinUK - nice to see you post, hope the move goes well.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Barfly said:


> You would know, when you try and make a fist then open your hand, the finger remains "stuck".  When you force it open it can be either very painful or a sudden jerk like an electric shock.


Definitely not then. I can make a fist, stretch fingers, move them all around. Its just when any pressure is put on that finger i have the pain through my fingers, hand and up my arm then it aches for a while after.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  
So at 7:21am it was a bingo legs 11.6 for me - 16u of tresiba taken - if its not worked its way down to under 10mmol when I have my breakfast I do a correction dose with my breakfast insulin so I can avoid any insulin stacking. The 11.6 is no doubt the after effects from last night.
23:27pm bedtime 8.8 - still fancied a bedtime snack of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs - told bolus advisor 10g of carbs less and chose not to do insulin for just 3g of carbs and because I had 3 or 4 gin and tonic Oops! - I was also made a wrong choice on the way home after our meal out because I had a freddo 10g of carbs but no insulin


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.4 for me at 05:13 this morning. Very foggy in West Berks first thing. Now dull and dreary.

Congrats to @Robin on the well deserved HS. @rebrascora sorry to hear you have been under the weather. Hopefully you'll be fighting fit soon. @ColinUK welcome back - we've missed you.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.6 for me today at 07:18.
This latest cut in insulin (on Saturday cut from 2 units in morning and 1 unit in evening to 1 and 1), is proving tricky to sort out levels.  True I am feeling better but it rises very quickly on eating, where as before I was eating to stop it falling. But I must watch the levels as it will drop quickly during exercise.
my pancreas must still be working in stits and farts.
Well done @Robin  on that magic number.
@rebrascora   hope you feel better soon. 
stay safe all


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK thanks for ‘popping in’. Wishing you well in your move, shame you will lose your balcony.  Keep going with the rest x


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i hope you feel better today. Whatever it was it sounds awful.
@SB2015 like @Kaylz i too used to polish shoes, i'd do everyones on a Sunday night ready for the next morning. I still find it relaxing on the odd occasion i do mine.
@Gruers enjoy the cricket.
@eggyg glad everything has "passed through"! Lol
@ColinUK glad you're ok. Hope the move goes well even though you'll lose the balcony and those lovely plants.


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a 5.3 -ooh hair’s breadth!

Nice HS work @Robin 
Sending positive vibes to you @SueEK

Wardrobe sorting out beckons, dare I open the doors? it’ll never all fit back in! 

Time to crack on and not have a housework hypo. Have a good day out there


----------



## HenryBennett

Gruers said:


> off to Lords for the 100 cricket today


Do you get to see both matches on one ticket?


----------



## ColinUK

Interesting psychological stuff going on for me recently. 
As things have spun out of my control (legal stuff and also the sexual assault things coming to the fore and engaging with support for getting to grips with it all and starting to move on, plus the shortest distance house move ever) I’ve reverted to type with diet. Not quite as poor as it was before diagnosis but not good by any means. 
I’ve talked about it with SurvivorsUK and it’s a well recognised coping strategy for survivors. Because I feel that things are happening to me and that I’m somewhat emotionally dialled down I’m using food to generate a feeling. 
It’s not as clear cut as the phrase emotional eating suggests because there are days when I either adhere to the shakes or eat only low carb. But there are others when I’ll eat a baguette. And maybe some cake.
The hugely positive shift is that I used to eat like this almost every day - one or two baguettes, a big bag of crisps or the larger half of a tube of Pringles, pot of hummus, cake - but now it’s significantly reduced. 
It’s not a reward either.
In the next SurvivorsUK group we’re focusing on coping mechanisms and I’ll bring my relationship with food to the group. 
Therapist said that survivors often seek to change how they look in order to distance themselves from how they looked when whatever it was took place. Some hit the gym, some diet and lose weight, others eat and gain. Some do all of the above at various times. I’ve done all of them and done things like change my hair (it’s been blond, ginger, black, highlighted, short, long, curly, straightened etc).
Food and weight etc is obviously more complex now that diabetes is in the mix but it’s not enough for me to just use D as a motivation apparently. 
Thinking about it, when I dropped all the weight last year, even in lockdown I received a fair amount of attention from guys. Perhaps that looped back into the assault stuff and triggered a counter response. And it’s likely that because that’s been a response for almost 40 years, it’s a well worn path for me to take even though it’s not the best one.

Interesting.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @rebrascora i hope you feel better today. Whatever it was it sounds awful.
> @SB2015 like @Kaylz i too used to polish shoes, i'd do everyones on a Sunday night ready for the next morning. I still find it relaxing on the odd occasion i do mine.
> @Gruers enjoy the cricket.
> @eggyg glad everything has "passed through"! Lol
> @ColinUK glad you're ok. Hope the move goes well even though you'll lose the balcony and those lovely plants.


I’ve moved some of the plants to the Juliette balconies in the new place and I’ve gifted the metasequoia to the folks and it’s now very happy in their garden. 
All that’s left to rehouse are the massive bamboo and and banana. 
I’m probably going to chop the bamboo down and take that to the folks (and it’ll stay in a pot on their terrace). As for the banana it may find itself on a flat roof halfway up the stairs. It’s not a heavy pot whereas the bamboo weighs loads.


----------



## Lumpipdip

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Robin well done on your HS.
> My reading was 5.4 today.
> 
> Dez


Hi
Mine was 13.0 this morning before my metformin. 2 hours later dropped to 7.0. Is this normal before taking medication? I'm on 500mg metformin twice daily. 
I have been eating few more carbs recently so maybe that's why? 


freesia said:


> Definitely not then. I can make a fist, stretch fingers, move them all around. Its just when any pressure is put on that finger i have the pain through my fingers, hand and up my arm then it aches for a while after.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> So at 7:21am it was a bingo legs 11.6 for me - 16u of tresiba taken - if its not worked its way down to under 10mmol when I have my breakfast I do a correction dose with my breakfast insulin so I can avoid any insulin stacking. The 11.6 is no doubt the after effects from last night.
> 23:27pm bedtime 8.8 - still fancied a bedtime snack of mini choc chip cookies 13g of carbs - told bolus advisor 10g of carbs less and chose not to do insulin for just 3g of carbs and because I had 3 or 4 gin and tonic Oops! - I was also made a wrong choice on the way home after our meal out because I had a freddo 10g of carbs but no insulin


My BGL has worked its way down to 10.9 at 9:46am and because it's over 10mmol my bolus advisor advised to do a 1u correction

- I'm on 1:8 ratio pre-breakfast
- 10.9 - 6 (mid target range) = 4.9 ÷ 8 = 0.6125 - so is the 1u correction correct?


----------



## adrian1der

Lumpipdip said:


> Hi
> Mine was 13.0 this morning before my metformin. 2 hours later dropped to 7.0. Is this normal before taking medication? I'm on 500mg metformin twice daily.
> I have been eating few more carbs recently so maybe that's why?


Metformin doesn't act to directly lower your BG. It builds up in the body and lowers the amount of glucose your liver produces as well as lowering insulin resistance allowing your cells to better utilise the glucose that is in your blood stream. It won't immediately lower your levels like insulin does


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> My BGL has worked its way down to 10.9 at 9:46am and because it's over 10mmol my bolus advisor advised to do a 1u correction
> 
> - I'm on 1:8 ratio pre-breakfast
> - 10.9 - 6 (mid target range) = 4.9 ÷ 8 = 0.6125 - so is the 1u correction correct?
> 
> View attachment 18169


Gill, why are you dividing 4.9 by 8.... You are supposed to divide your carbs by 8 not the mmols of BG you want to reduce by.
Your correction factor is 3 isn't it not 8. So if you wanted to get down to a BG of 6 then you would divide the 4.9 by 3 (your correction factor) which would give you near enough 1.6 which you would round down to 1.5 since you have a half unit pen. If you have been going high at lunchtime recently, then I would go with 1.5 as a correction. If you have been low at lunchtimes over the past few days then I would stick with the bolus advisor and just have 1 unit correction. To be honest half a unit is unlikely to cause a major upset one way or another, so don't sweat it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Gill, why are you dividing 4.9 by 8.... You are supposed to divide your carbs by 8 not the mmols of BG you want to reduce by.
> Your correction factor is 3 isn't it not 8. So if you wanted to get down to a BG of 6 then you would divide the 4.9 by 3 (your correction factor) which would give you near enough 1.6 which you would round down to 1.5 since you have a half unit pen. If you have been going high at lunchtime recently, then I would go with 1.5 as a correction. If you have been low at lunchtimes over the past few days then I would stick with the bolus advisor and just have 1 unit correction. To be honest half a unit is unlikely to cause a major upset one way or another, so don't sweat it.


Thanks @rebrascora I must've been half asleep when I did that working out - maybe I'll get a job in a bank lol


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks @rebrascora I must've been half asleep when I did that working out - maybe I'll get a job in a bank lol


Nothing to do with those G&Ts you had last night then Gill??


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Nothing to do with those G&Ts you had last night then Gill??


Definitely nothing to do with those


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Interesting psychological stuff going on for me recently.
> As things have spun out of my control (legal stuff and also the sexual assault things coming to the fore and engaging with support for getting to grips with it all and starting to move on, plus the shortest distance house move ever) I’ve reverted to type with diet. Not quite as poor as it was before diagnosis but not good by any means.
> I’ve talked about it with SurvivorsUK and it’s a well recognised coping strategy for survivors. Because I feel that things are happening to me and that I’m somewhat emotionally dialled down I’m using food to generate a feeling.
> It’s not as clear cut as the phrase emotional eating suggests because there are days when I either adhere to the shakes or eat only low carb. But there are others when I’ll eat a baguette. And maybe some cake.
> The hugely positive shift is that I used to eat like this almost every day - one or two baguettes, a big bag of crisps or the larger half of a tube of Pringles, pot of hummus, cake - but now it’s significantly reduced.
> It’s not a reward either.
> In the next SurvivorsUK group we’re focusing on coping mechanisms and I’ll bring my relationship with food to the group.
> Therapist said that survivors often seek to change how they look in order to distance themselves from how they looked when whatever it was took place. Some hit the gym, some diet and lose weight, others eat and gain. Some do all of the above at various times. I’ve done all of them and done things like change my hair (it’s been blond, ginger, black, highlighted, short, long, curly, straightened etc).
> Food and weight etc is obviously more complex now that diabetes is in the mix but it’s not enough for me to just use D as a motivation apparently.
> Thinking about it, when I dropped all the weight last year, even in lockdown I received a fair amount of attention from guys. Perhaps that looped back into the assault stuff and triggered a counter response. And it’s likely that because that’s been a response for almost 40 years, it’s a well worn path for me to take even though it’s not the best one.
> 
> Interesting.


It is interesting how food is used in different ways as a coping strategy. I'm glad you're getting the support @ColinUK


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Lots of headspace things going on right now. Legal stuff still tumbling endlessly on, therapy from SurvivorsUK being really challenging as well as hugely supportive of course.
> And I’m moving which is a wrench. I’m only moving to the upper floors in this house but it means I’m losing my balcony space so I’ve been decorating and getting my head around advertising this place for rent etc.
> Weight is stable, higher than I’d like it to be but it’s stable which is better than increasing, and I’m not routinely testing each morning at the moment.
> 
> I do keep popping into the forum and reading posts even if I’m not quite so vocal!


Hi @ColinUK 
Nice to see you back on the forum, good luck with the move


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg got a photo of the bride and horses for you Doesn't really do her justice. She really was stunning!
Ian managed to cut me out as I was standing just to the left trying to ensure that Arthur didn't eat the flowers in her hair or stand on her train. Zak of course is standing like a good lad, posing for his photo beautifully with ears pricked.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora what a lovely photo and your boys are beautiful x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Wednesday 5.4 today
do I win a prize for being first ?

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

05:28 BS 6.1  That’s more like! I wasn’t naughty!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

One more long commentary post as the gymnastics are now over & I’m not that fussed about the rest of the schedule: already said I’m not that into athletics track and field; will watch things if they’re on but, not too fussed if I miss anything! 

Pasting from “notes” & why there’s no emojis in case you’re wondering as they don’t work: have to manually add after pasting; the idea is to post faster so, my morning routine of inhalers, meds & LR isn’t delayed by my otherwise composing live & slow typing! 

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 11? First off, while waiting for gymnastics to start, I saw the 3m springboard final where GB’s Jack Laugher won a bronze with China winning gold & silver!

Then, I watched the cycling team pursuit where the SUPER IMPRESSIVE German ladies broke the world record in every round on their way to the gold medal race against GB. GB broke the world record once as well, just didn’t stand for long, on their way to the final race where Germany broke the world record, AGAIN how MANY times was it broken? to beat GB! So, Germany got the gold & GB the silver. Also, saw a dramatic crash when the mens Danish team were lapping GB: lead Dane rider crashed into the last GB rider as he wasn’t looking where he was going; neither team managed the 3 riders across the line that started a debate by the judges! Do the Danish team advance, are they disqualified, what’s the final decision?It was still on going while I switched over for the gymnastics! Good grief! The bad language from the Danish rider: commentators needed to apologise to us, watching at home, for it SO early in the morning; clearly the Dane’s fault as he should had looked where he was going & gone up to overtake! Found out at the end of the day on Today at The Games that Denmark did get through to the final later BUT, HOW UNSPORTSMANLIKE!

The last day of the gymnastics & it was the mens parallel bars, ladies beam with Simone Biles & the mens high bar.

First up was the mens parallel bars where another Turkish gymnast Ferhat Arican going first was trying to get their country’s first ever Olympics gymnastics medal. He had the highest difficulty of 7 but, did a very slow, long pauses between each move, routine & had to fight to hold the legs straight in the handstand a couple of times for 15.633: a really good  benchmark for everyone else!

It didn’t stand for long, though, as China’s ZOU Jingyaun  was up next, did a flawless routine only slightly down on difficulty, 6.9, & an outstanding execution score of 9. 033, the highest I’ve seen across the board, to go into the lead with the highest score of 16.233 seen at these Olympics! He held that lead to win the gold & even to my untrained eye it was a so much smoother routine than everybody else!

So, everybody else had to go for it too with high difficulty of high 6’s but, the Turk held onto 2nd despite being pushed very close including GB’s Joe Fraser, right up to the last finalist!

Germany’s Lukas Dauser, again, did a slightly less difficult routine than the Turk, 6.7, but, clearly executed it much better: but, was it high enough to overtake for the silver; it took ages for the score to come through & it was another high execution of 9.0 that overtook for a score of 15.700 for the silver!

So, China got the gold, Germany the silver & Turkey made history to get their first ever gymnastics medal with the bronze: finally with Turkish gymnasts in 3 apparatus finals; was SO lovely, & sweet, to see an official coming up to him, as he was leaving after getting his medal, to show him his family watching at home for a live on screen chat! AWW!

Next up was the one EVERYONE wanted to see & Simone Biles got cheers from everyone in the arena when the line up for the ladies beam came in!

First up was Elizabeth Black of Canada who stayed on  to score 13.866 as the benchmark for everyone to beat.

Then, China’s TANG Xijing who did a brilliant routine & stayed on to finish! Phew! China’s ladies have had a rather terrible time of it these Olympics with falls on the bars & beam during the team, all around events & couldn’t medal in the individual bars finals when they, when “on song”, have the finesse to be the best on those pieces! But, when things don’t go well they lack the power of the USA ladies to get out of trouble on the bars or USA’s fast paced confidence to go straight into linked moves, noticeably slower & hesitant, on the beam. She scored 14.233 to go into 1st & Simone Biles was up next!

Simone did a very simple straightforward climb on the beam, no jump or somersault of any kind as others did,  & did a brilliant routine with just one slight hesitation. Then, she dismounted using a double pike somersault, no twists, & it was obviously down in difficulty from qualifying but, by how much: could she take the lead for any chance of a medal with 5 to go She didn’t quite do it with a low score, for her, of 14.0  in 2nd & got a rapturous applause from everyone in the arena, including me watching at home!

Next up was her team mate Sunisa Lee who did the best beam routine she’s done all this Olympics & I thought she was safely through BUT, NO! Towards the end she had a massive wobble, fought to stay on with legs & arms sprawling, stayed on but, a big deduction of 0.8, to dismount & finish! She went into 4th, at that stage, with 13.866: the same score as Black who had a higher execution score for a less difficult routine!

Next up was Japan’s ASHIKAWA Urana who qualified in 9th place as reserve 1 & in the final after a gymnast had pulled out with an ankle injury. She went all out, with nothing to lose, wobbled for a 0.3 deduction in execution but, safely through with the only triple twist dismount of the final for a 13.733 in 5th place below Lee.

Next up was ROC’s Vladislava Uraslova who went through cleanly but, didn’t do the required 3 linked moves including a somersault series, did 3 flips instead with no somersault & 0.5 deduction! So, she couldn’t threaten the medal positions either & scored 12.733 in 6th place with just 2 to go!

Next up was Brazil’s Flavia Saravia who had a big wobble at the start, put her hands on the beam that counts as a fall, -1 whole mark, to stay on & had no chance of medalling with a score of 13.133 in 6th place overtaking ROC as she had a much more difficult routine that could have medalled without the -1 whole mark!

Now with just 1 to go Simone Biles had definitely won a medal as she was still in 2nd with China in 1st!

The last to go was China’s GAUN Chenchen who was the highest qualifier with the highest difficulty of 6.9 but, could she stay on? She DID! Phew! A very graceful routine but, she hesitated in her linked moves, as China’s ladies tend to do, & she was down a bit on her qualifying score of 14.933 with a 14.633 to take the gold.

So, it was China with gold & silver AND Simone Biles got the bronze! AWW! That was a GREAT final!

Incidentally I felt like a right “Smarty Pants!” as I got everybody’s deductions right for their mistakes, wobbles, near falls, & 1 counting as a fall, before Christine Still the commentator called them, from years of watching gymnastics: every Olympics since Sydney 2000; quite a few World championships too! But, I still learned a few new things these Olympics about the finer nuances of tie breaking: quite a lot of them; a VERY closely contested games that was very apparent in these apparatus finals!

Last up was the “blue ribbon” event of gymnastics: the mens high bar; provided plenty of high drama with “Spills & Thrills” in past Olympics & so it proved here as well! The margins of success & failure being so small as the gymnasts go all out! There were 4 gymnasts that fell off the high bar with -1 whole mark off: two of them tried to redo the move that they fell on to fall off again for -2 whole marks off!

And it was Japan’s new star, of the newly crowned all around champion, HASHIMOTO Daiki  who took the gold over Tin Serbic of Croatia, getting a silver for that country’s first ever gymnastics medal! With ROC’s Nikita Nagornyy taking the bronze!

There was also a gymnast from Kazakhstan Milad Karimi as yet another country at their first Olympics in gymnastics who finished in last place: falling off twice; went for it like everybody else!

Before these Olympics there were only 10 nations who had ever won gymnastics medals! Now there are quite a few more countries able to qualify & even won medals! That was great to see!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## HenryBennett

My 5.5 sweet spot at 06:00. The weather is looking better this morning and I’m hoping it’ll last through the weekend as I’m having my nephew and family over for a bbq.


----------



## HenryBennett

goodybags said:


> Good morning Wednesday 5.4 today
> do I win a prize for being first ?
> 
> have a great day everybody


You do. Which would you prefer, the money or the medal?


----------



## goodybags

HenryBennett said:


> You do. Which would you prefer, the money or the medal?


The money please


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, again! I don’t think I've ever had 2 HS's running before!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 here, ouch. That’ll be yesterday’s gardening.

Nothing much happening here. The sun’s shining, so the roads and car parks’ll be busy busy. Our local beach is big enough not to get really crowded (famous last words ). Ev1 seems to bring a carload of ‘toys’ to the beach these days - canoes, paddle boards, life jackets, beach tents...the list is endless. Where do people stash all this stuff when they get home?

That’s a marathon commentary @Lanny !

Going for a hat-trick @Robin ? Well done!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulation @Robin on your HS again today.

6.9 for me this morning, but the brioche burger bun was worth everyone of the 43 gram of carbs.

Have a lovely day everyone, just about to start my morning yoga.


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Robin go for the hat-trick.   
5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

8.6 for me today (5.6 Libre ).

Early start as men working in garden and they start just after 7am. Didn’t get far with room straightening yesterday, so hopefully will crack that today...will involve lots of up and down the stairs, so I have Freddos ready, any excuse.  Will be nice to have house all nice and straight again.

Water co dug big hole outside yesterday and closed the road, so it’s extra quiet outside today....but I now have a Bernard Cribben’s ear worm ...”Hole in the ground, so big and sort of round it was...” for those of you of a certain age

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 today..so close!
Younger daughter home for a day and half so older daughter and SIL round for tea tonight   . I love it when we are all together.
@rebrascora, the bride is stunning and your horses are so smart.
@Lanny, loving the commentary
@Robin congrats on the HS, fingers crossed for a hat trick tomorrow.
Off to do the shopping soon. Going early so i can spend more time with daughter. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Bernard Cribbins, agh now I have the ear worm too....

4.7 here not a good evening as my wife was ill again. I feel so down about it all . It's relentless. She really believes people are out to get her and it has ruined our lives sadly.

I am in the middle of an OGTT should be interesting if nothing else


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> OGTT


What is this? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> What is this? Forgive my ignorance.


Oral glucose tolerance test maybe?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me. 

Damn, very painful hand yesterday, probably overdid attacking the yew. Seems easier this morning. Hoping it clears up as an we're going down to the studio next week to record be some more songs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. Another in the fives, 5.7. Happy with that as I had half a portion of fish, chips and ( naughty) mushy peas last night after our wander on the Solway Coast. Took my BG whilst Mr Eggy in the chippy, 4.9, so hung on until he came out. Took a conservative bolus. We got home at 8.30, took BGs at 9.30 ( 2.5 hours after starting to eat),9.1. Bedtime, 10.30, 9.5 but I held my nerve, glad I did. I think I may have cracked this malarky at last. Until tomorrow! 

 We had a lovely day, weather just perfect, sunny but not too hot with a nice gentle breeze. 7.5 miles of gentle walking. Weather supposed to change tomorrow so better get all the outdoor stuff done. Mr Eggy planning on gathering his onions!

Have a fab day.

@rebrascora what a lovely photo of your boys. @Robin congrats on another HS, all fingers and toes crossed for a hat trick tomorrow. I’ll just be happy in the fives again. 

I’ve added three out of 60 photos I took yesterday! Honestly we were in Scotland not the Algarve!


----------



## Barfly

7.8 at 8:05  first time under 8  wheeee!!!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Robin on the double. Fingers crossed for that rare hat trick tomorrow. I couldn't like your post @Gwynn I can only imagine how hard things must be for you. I hope you have a better day today

A 6.0 for me at 06:30 this morning. I've been eating too much recently (healthy things but too much of them) so back on the wagon today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.4 for me 

Was on fire this morning, 6:15am and I'm pulling 9 letter words out the bag on Countdown (no BBC Breakfast programme or even news on BBC 2 this  week so Countdown it is) used to love watching it, me and Bruce went away to Edinburgh in 2010 and we sat every afternoon with out notepads and pens playing along haha

Had a work capability assessment via phone yesterday, it wasn't due until 14:15 but the woman called at 13:15 saying she was running early and she could call me back in a few minutes after having a look at my case notes if that was ok so I took the offer to get it over and done with and she called back at 13:22 xx


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add a congratulations to @Robin no pressure for tomorrow! xx


----------



## adrian1der

Great pictures @eggyg Looks like you had a fab day. And a great picture of your boys @rebrascora


----------



## Ibby

11.7 today for hubby diabetic nurse rang up novo mix up to 48 morning  rapid 8 lunch novo mix 20  evenings time .  Nurse ringing back In 2 weeks see if any improvement .
diabetic eye check today it’s been about 2 years since he had them done


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Lots of headspace things going on right now. Legal stuff still tumbling endlessly on, therapy from SurvivorsUK being really challenging as well as hugely supportive of course.
> And I’m moving which is a wrench. I’m only moving to the upper floors in this house but it means I’m losing my balcony space so I’ve been decorating and getting my head around advertising this place for rent etc.
> Weight is stable, higher than I’d like it to be but it’s stable which is better than increasing, and I’m not routinely testing each morning at the moment.
> 
> I do keep popping into the forum and reading posts even if I’m not quite so vocal!


Glad to “ see” you Colin. I knew you wouldn’t be far. Sometimes a retreat from things help a bit. Just keep popping in now and again to say hi. I miss your craic. Keep strong. Xx


----------



## Gwynn

OGTT yes oral glucose tolerance test., catchy isn't it


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
Happy hump day

7:10am 7.9 within target - 16u of tresiba taken


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.0 for me today at 07:22.  Perhaps the biscuit at bedtime raised it slightly.   
On the good side weight has dropped to 15 st 4 and a bit. But under 5.   Back in April I was 17st 5lb.   Only trouble is trousers now need belt.  
congratulations @Robin on 2 in a row.   Has the hat trick been done?
Keep safe all.


----------



## Maca44

Up late and 5.2 which is very rare for me can only put it down to getting up late normally up around 6am.


----------



## Michael12421

@Maca44


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> Up late and 5.2 which is very rare for me can only put it down to getting up late normally up around 6am.


Congratulations.


----------



## Gwynn

Ok, 2hrs after Lucozade BG 4.1

But it may have been a duff test as some have said that they have changed the formula and the amount I took may have been wrong too..

Just been out to get some glucose powder. I will repeat the test tomorrow using 75g of glucose. But I will doubld check that that is the right amount before then.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Maca44 congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Kaylz

Congratulations on your HS @Maca44 xx


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Maca44


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me this morning but there was a single fizzy worm involved a couple of hours before, when I dipped to 4.1 I have had to be pretty generous with my insulin (both basal and bolus) the last few days to keep in range and I must have over egged it slightly last night, but my body is clearly unhappy about something. Ibuprofen helped me stay mobile yesterday and I got some hoof trimming done but I could definitely feel when it's effects were wearing off. Hopefully whatever it is will pass soon. Took 4 units of Fiasp this morning and still waiting for it to kick in an hour and a half later, so that I can have breakfast. Looks like I may need to inject more but will give it a bit longer. No sign of a downward sloping arrow on my Libre yet and still 6.2 and horizontal so looks like FOTF has soaked it all up. Just done a finger prick to double check and got a 6.1 so looks like this Libre sensor is a good one but more insulin needed. Arrgh!

Congrats to @Maca44 and particularly @Robin on a double House Special. Go Girl!

@Barfly Well done on getting sub 8 this morning. You are doing great. Keep at it!

@DuncanLord Congratulations on passing an impressive weight loss milestone.

@Kaylz Congrats on a nine letter countdown result! Impressive! Did the contestants get it too?

@Ibby Good to hear that you are getting a bit more support with your husbands treatment and his doses have been increased. Look forward to seeing less double figure results now. How are you managing with regard to putting weight on him. If he drinks coffee making it with double cream instead of milk will add calories and help to build him up a bit.... and it tastes good.

@eggyg Great result after your fish supper!  Does that mean you have it cracked now and don't need to practice anymore!  Lovely photos.

Hope I didn't forget anyone who needed support or cheering on or was just displaying an element of genius which needed acknowledging!


----------



## DuncanLord

@Maca44 
Congratulations on that magic number.   Perhaps it’s telling you to get up late every day. Lol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Maca44 well done on your HS.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Ok, 2hrs after Lucozade BG 4.1
> 
> But it may have been a duff test as some have said that they have changed the formula and the amount I took may have been wrong too..
> 
> Just been out to get some glucose powder. I will repeat the test tomorrow using 75g of glucose. But I will doubld check that that is the right amount before then.


Yes, they have changed the ingredients and formula for Lucozade to a  lower GI.


----------



## Molly M

9.1 for me today.  Didn't check first thing as I suspected it wouldn't have made pleasant reading.  Crisps and a Kit Kat last night at the cinema as we had nephews visiting.  First time in 6 weeks or something I've had either/both. Felt I had a sugar/junk food hangover this morning so not in a hurry to repeat that.  OH managed to persuade me to go for a walk so we did 35 mins and the fresh sea air was great. So plucked up the courage to test when we got home and 9.1 it was.

In other news, I got my ferritin blood test done yesterday and our fab nurse agreed to also send some blood to get the HBA1C done at the same time after warning me I probably wouldn't see any difference as my last one was only about 4 or 5 weeks ago.  Hopefully there will be a difference


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Congrats on a nine letter countdown result! Impressive! Did the contestants get it too?


The female contestant that's been there a few shows now did but the male only came up with a 7, there was no challenging number games either, all too easy, missed the conundrum though as went to get my breakfast xx


----------



## freesia

@Maca44 congratulations on the HS


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> Bernard Cribbins, agh now I have the ear worm too....
> 
> 4.7 here not a good evening as my wife was ill again. I feel so down about it all . It's relentless. She really believes people are out to get her and it has ruined our lives sadly.
> 
> I am in the middle of an OGTT should be interesting if nothing else


I liked your post because of the 4.7 score @Gwynn 
not because of what problems you have in your life 
stay strong 
TC.


----------



## HenryBennett

My wife and I went out for a meal tonight, a regular occurrence on a Wednesday. We’re lucky to have a number of good restaurants in easy striking distance. Tonight we went to The Chef & Manager as they have a filet steak special on Wednesdays. However, tonight they also had lobster, which is my favourite.

I had prawn & mushrooms with two slices of toast to start, followed by lobster with salad and boiled potatoes. With great difficulty I resisted the baklava and ice cream and I never have any alcohol when I’m driving, so just sparkling water. I tested after two hours and my BG was 8.8 the highest I’ve had for a long time. I’m interested to see what I get in the morning.


----------



## freesia

HenryBennett said:


> My wife and I went out for a meal tonight, a regular occurrence on a Wednesday. We’re lucky to have a number of good restaurants in easy striking distance. Tonight we went to The Chef & Manager as they have a filet steak special on Wednesdays. However, tonight they also had lobster, which is my favourite.
> 
> I had prawn & mushrooms with two slices of toast to start, followed by lobster with salad and boiled potatoes. With great difficulty I resisted the baklava and ice cream and I never have any alcohol when I’m driving, so just sparkling water. I tested after two hours and my BG was 8.8 the highest I’ve had for a long time. I’m interested to see what I get in the morning.


Sounds delicious. I hope you get good results.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 8.7


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 for me today which is quite surprising considering I crashed early last night before taking my evening Levemir. I had set an alarm to take it but must have slept through it, so injected that at 2.30am when I woke up. Tried to get back to sleep but gave up just after 4am. My BG levels have been beautifully level throughout. 
Diabetes is odd. You do everything right and levels go haywire then you miss an important insulin dose and you get a beautifully straight line in the 5s!


----------



## HenryBennett

I had a cheeky glass of wine after my post last night, and it’s a 5.5 for me at 06:00. I’m always happy with that sweet spot.


----------



## rebrascora

HenryBennett said:


> I had a cheeky glass of wine after my post last night, and it’s a 5.5 for me at 06:00. I’m always happy with that sweet spot.


Good for you and well done on hitting your own "Henry Special" yet again. You're on a bit of a roll with that at the moment aren't you.


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> Good for you and well done on hitting your own "Henry Special" yet again. You're on a bit of a roll with that at the moment aren't you.


Thanks Barbara. Yes, four of the last six days.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, didn’t manage an HS hat trick!


----------



## Maca44

4.6 and pleased with weight loss all be it slow but no rush, I'm starting to feel body confident again although I think I will be stuck with old lady's breasts where my skin has stretched so wont be going topless on the beach  .

PS. Nothing wrong with old lady's breasts but not a good look on a man


----------



## SueEK

@Robin and @Maca44 congrats on the HS’s yesterday, shame you didn’t make the hat trick Robin but great to get 2.
5.4 today, not sure where that came from, my 60 day average is 6.8. Had phone call with the pain team yesterday to tell me how and when to use morphine pump I will wake up with . Told to bring in high waisted old lady knickers as I shall also have a ‘caesarean cut’ so hubby had to go out and get me some, ooh they look just fab. Leaving at 4am tomorrow, will post again when feel able to.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

HenryBennett said:


> Thanks Barbara. Yes, four of the last six days.


Give that man a medal! And a silver for @Robin too.

Morning all.  4.1 here.

It’s raining boo hoo. Oh well, the tomatoes’ll be happy. There’s just two of them at the moment, so I’ve given them names. My neighbour reckons I won’t be able to eat them now!



Maca44 said:


> PS. Nothing wrong with old lady's breasts but not a good look on a man


Not a great look on anyone (speaking from own experience)! Well done on the steady weight loss @Maca44.


----------



## Bloden

Wishing you all the best @SueEK.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.7 today.

It’s fine, weather wise, so far. Got the farmers’ children arriving at 9.30, hoping it’ll stay fine so we can get out for a walk this morning. Then this afternoon, when it’s supposed to rain, we’re going to watch Peter Rabbit 2 on Apple TV. I’m excited as I’m sure the two little ones will be, not so sure if the “too cool for skool” 14 year old will be! Then the other 14 year is coming about 2.30, she likes a lie in! GFC for tea, Grandad’s Fried Chicken, with skinny fries and coleslaw. Then they’ll all eventually go to bed at some point during the evening. I’m having an early night as we have baby Zara in the morning too as mummy going to the hairdressers! Am I completely and utterly bonkers? Answers on a postcard please!

See you in the morning, have a grand day. I’m revelling in my last one and a half hour of peace! 

Shame @Robin so close too.
@rebrascora I think I will keep practicing, tonight’s offerings will be a challenge. 
@HenryBennett good result.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @Robin and @Maca44 congrats on the HS’s yesterday, shame you didn’t make the hat trick Robin but great to get 2.
> 5.4 today, not sure where that came from, my 60 day average is 6.8. Had phone call with the pain team yesterday to tell me how and when to use morphine pump I will wake up with . Told to bring in high waisted old lady knickers as I shall also have a ‘caesarean cut’ so hubby had to go out and get me some, ooh they look just fab. Leaving at 4am tomorrow, will post again when feel able to.
> Have a good day all x


Good luck for tomorrow Sue. Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.3 for me. Its sunny atm buy forecasting rain for the next few days. Have had younger daughter here for a couple of days and its been lovely, she lives 200 miles away so we don't get to see her often. Older daughter and son in law came for tea last night, it was so nice having everyone together.

Well done @HenryBennett for your level after that fab meal.
@Robin never mind 2 out of 3 is fantastic work.
@eggyg enjoy the peace and quiet while you can.
@SueEK we'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope everything goes ok and you are home soon. Take care.

Have a lovely day folks, whatever you are doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 
Back to the rainy season, methinks. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.2 today
xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Thursday 8.1

I woke up just now as off work for a few days, shan’t be doing much
as my wife still isn’t to lively (just flu like symptom) following her 2nd jab 
@SueEK hope all goes well and your back home soon.
@Maca44 ..lol I know how you feel, thinking of changing my name to mr creasy


----------



## Maca44

goodybags said:


> Good morning Thursday 8.1
> 
> I woke up just now as off work for a few days, shan’t be doing much
> as my wife still isn’t to lively (just flu like symptom) following her 2nd jab
> @SueEK hope all goes well and your back home soon.
> @Maca44 ..lol I know how you feel, thinking of changing my name to mr creasy


I was thinking of changing my name to Kate


----------



## Barfly

Back up to 8.0 for me today...


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.6 and pleased with weight loss all be it slow but no rush, I'm starting to feel body confident again although I think I will be stuck with old lady's breasts where my skin has stretched so wont be going topless on the beach  .
> 
> PS. Nothing wrong with old lady's breasts but not a good look on a man


ROFL


----------



## Kitty W

6.8 for the OH. His lowest morning reading so far 

Had a bit of an odd day yesterday. A couple of high BG readings (9-10) that we just couldn't account for. I guess that happens sometimes, but it is very frustrating. An extra walk did the job to bring it back down.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all ok 
6:34am 6.4 for me 16u of tresiba taken
23.00pm bedtime 6.0 so below 8mmol so had 2 bags of mini cookies 26g of carbs but told MySugr bolus advisor 10g of carbs less so I would get less insulin and still have 10g of carbs to keep me safe during the night so told bolus advisor 16g of carbs - it advised 1.5u insulin which is what I did


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all ok
> 6:34am 6.4 for me 16u of tresiba taken
> 23.00pm bedtime 6.0 so below 8mmol so had 2 bags of mini cookies 26g of carbs but told MySugr bolus advisor 10g of carbs less so I would get less insulin and still have 10g of carbs to keep me safe during the night so told bolus advisor 16g of carbs - it advised 1.5u insulin which is what I did


Gill, did you particularly want to eat 2 bags of cookies because it seems to me you could have had just one bag and not needed to inject any insulin.

So far it seems like following the bolus advisor is keeping your levels better balanced than following the nurse's advice, but obviously early days yet.


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow. That past week has absolutely flown by, although it may have seemed like a lifetime to you. I will be keeping you in my thoughts..... big knickers and all!!


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.6 for me at 05:00 this morning. A welcome return to the 5s after yesterday's 6.

Dull and overcast in West Berks this morning. Lots of work on at the moment so it will be a busy day but I'm looking forward to slow cooked shoulder of lamb this evening. Have a great Thursday everyone and fingers crossed for @SueEK tomorrow. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.0 for me today, but did have a pizza made out of a tortilla for dinner last night, but still a lot less calories and carbs than a one from a pizza restaurant.

@SueEK - hope it all goes well for you, will be thinking about you.  Hope you find the granny pants comfy.

@HenryBennett - your dinner sounds lovely, wish I could eat lobster, but about 15 years ago I suddenly developed a shelfish allergy, so no lobster, prawns or even scallops for me.  

@Maca44 - absolutely nothing wrong with old women's boobs, at least not on us old women   

Have a good day everyone, almost the weekend, unless of course you are a shift worker.


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> @Robin and @Maca44 congrats on the HS’s yesterday, shame you didn’t make the hat trick Robin but great to get 2.
> 5.4 today, not sure where that came from, my 60 day average is 6.8. Had phone call with the pain team yesterday to tell me how and when to use morphine pump I will wake up with . Told to bring in high waisted old lady knickers as I shall also have a ‘caesarean cut’ so hubby had to go out and get me some, ooh they look just fab. Leaving at 4am tomorrow, will post again when feel able to.
> Have a good day all x


Good luck hope it goes well.


----------



## Bexlee

5.0 for me…..after a ‘emergency’ Chinese last night. Husband clicked Thursday food delivery slot not Wednesday and I sat waiting and waiting thinking odd no food shop arrival! So it is today apparently!
Have a good day

Best wishes for tomorrow @SueEK


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.5 for me. Perhaps another unit off the levemir tonight?

Today I will be giving my good sax a once over ready for the studio next week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

Grannylorraine said:


> your dinner sounds lovely, wish I could eat lobster, but about 15 years ago I suddenly developed a shelfish allergy, so no lobster, prawns or even scallops for me.


That’s a shame. I love shellfish.


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK I too wish you good luck tomorrow.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.8 this morning for me however the BG levels are becoming more variable having cut the insulin last week. Although I’m feeling better in myself and not constantly eating to stop the drops.

*Wednesday 4 August. *
07:15        Wake up
07:21.        BG.  6.0
07:22.        Insulin 1 unit
07:33.        BP.  103/67.   Pulse. 83
07:50.        Breakfast.   40g porridge oats. Cup coffee.    22 carbs.   148 cal.
10:20.         BG.   8.2
11:26.      Snack before walk.   2 Toast.   31 carb. 238 cal.  
12:07 - 13:32.  Walk to and from town and shops
              3.79Km in 45 mins.  Average 11:51/Km
              Elevation gain + 28 meters
              Active Kcal 237.   Total Kcal 391
13:41.     BG.  9.1.    (Either too many carbs before or too little insulin)
               Used snack before walk as early lunch
16:50.     BG.  4.3.   (oops a little low)
16:51.     Snack.   Cream cracker 5 carbs 39 cal
17:35.     BG.   5.8
17:40.     Insulin 1 unit
18:00.     Dinner.   Pollock fillet 100g mash.  200g mixed veg.  Cup gravy.  100g tinned peaches.  Cup coffee.  Pint water
20:03.    BG.  10.2
20:15. - 20:45.   Exercise walk. 2.71Km in 30:24.  Average 11:12/km.   Elevation gain +15 meters. 
Active Kcal 205.   Total Kcal 269
20:55.     BG. 5.1
21:05.     Snack. 2 cream crackers. 11 carb.  75 cal
23:24.      BG. 5.0
23:27.    Snack.  3 cream crackers 16 carbs cal108
23:30.     Cholesterol tab
Bed

*Thursday 5 August *
03:36.    Woke up so.  BG. 6.0
               Back to sleep
07:10.    Wake up
07:25.     BG 5.8
07:29.      Insulin 1 unit
07:30.     Weight. 15stone 3 3/4lb
07:50.      BP.  106/68. Pulse 83
08:00.     Breakfast 40g porridge oats.   Cup coffee.  Pint water.   22 carbs. 148 cal
10:09.     BG 8.6

I realise that my pancreas is still working in Stits and farts but the diabetes.m app plays hell about variations and the drops whilst exercising is puzzling. Normally in the home it’s a gentle drop.
As I say I definitely feel better with levels now than when they were dropping.
answer I suppose is testing and trial and error and continue recording everything.
Have a great day


----------



## DuncanLord

All the best for tomorrow @SueEK


----------



## rebrascora

@DuncanLord Those levels look absolutely brilliant to me. Everyone's BG varies, even non diabetic people can go up to 10 and drop below 4. I don't know the app you are using but it doesn't sound all that helpful if it is saying you aren't doing well, especially considering you are using a mixed insulin.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Thanks Barbara, it’s the app the hospital use so they can keep an eye on patients.  It tells all sorts of things which at times I reckon need special knowledge to read.


----------



## Lanny

Good luck for tomorrow @SueEK


----------



## HenryBennett

@SueEK echoing everyone else, all the very very best for your op. xx


----------



## Lanny

13:06 BS 6.2  I’ll take that since I got up SO late: extremely irritated by 6am alarm, ALMOST went back to sleep as I was SO reluctant to get up but, eventually did to put in LR: about 45 minutes late but, in; then straight back to sleep. Just had meds upon waking: the meds are late but, getting the LR, however reluctantly, was more important; any longer than that 45 minutes & I WOULD have fallen asleep again without it & BS would be higher!

There nothing else for it but, to go Australian with a Very G’day mates! 

Obviously needed the sleep as I’m a bit Olympically burnt out! 

Only watched a little bit yesterday but, heres what I DID catch!  Oh! Emojis are going back in as I’m composing live today!

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 12? First off in the “Comedy Special” one of the show jumping fences was changed slightly after some riders spoke up about it! I’ve already mentioned that I still remember the beautiful fences done by art students in Seoul 1988: ever since then Olympic showjumping fences are always decorated showpieces as well as being functional; love Tokyo’s Cherry Blossoms, water jump, Samurai, chopsticks & sumo wrestler!  Well, the sumo wrestler was startling horses & riders, with one saying he turned around to be confronted with a great big bottom! So, just before the jump off in the show jumping final, when the layout of the fences are changed, the sumo wrestler had to be turned around in a less prominent position! Saw GB’s Ben Maher winning gold on Explosion W: a horse SO in sync with him if asked could make his breakfast for him!

Finally I started watching a bit of the new sport of Sport Climbing & ended up trawling through Day 11’s coverage as well as I couldn’t get enough of it! It caught my attention & I kept watching it to see if ANYONE could reach the top og the lead wall in qualifying, the men on Day 11 & the ladies on Day 12, nobody did with the closest being 42+, just below the top, on the men’s wall & 40+, also almost at the top, on the ladies wall! It’s a lot more tactical, like chess, than I would have thought & it’s fascinating!


----------



## Gwynn

Good afternoon. I was wrapped up in testing this morning and could not post until now.

BG 4.8 at 6am

But the great news is that the OGTT which was the test I was doing this morning indicated that I am not diabetic as the BG result after 2 hours was 7.0 

I must admit that drinking all that glucose was revolting and I was very very nervous and anxious of the test.


----------



## Docb

@Gwynn - maybe you are illustrating the problem with attaching labels to things.  

Seems to me that what you have demonstrated is that all the work you have done has resulted in your system being able to cope with a big slug of glucose, something it could not have done when you were diagnosed.  Does that make you not a diabetic or does it make you a diabetic with the problem under very good control?  I dunno, you can look at it either way, but the bottom line must be that if you cut the exercise, went back to high carbs and put the weight back on then chances are you would be back where you started from and be diabetic all over again.

Either way up, as they say round here, you have got to be pleased with what you have achieved.


----------



## eggyg

Oooh I’m first up with a 6.9. Rain and storm didn’t materialise yesterday. Maybe today?

The hordes all fast asleep, I’ve been awake since 4.30, going to read my book. Today will be mostly spent feeding the aforementioned hordes.

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Molly M

Happy Friday - I may be the first to report but I am actually the last to go to bed thanks to my insomnia!

It's an unhappy 10.0 from me - it was 11.5 before I attempted to go to sleep.

I had a brainwave about why my levels have been higher lately - I have switched from Metformin (4 a day) to Sukkarto 1 a day so am I right in assuming that's why my numbers are higher for the last couple of days?  All help welcome


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## HenryBennett

5.6 for me at 06:00.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 am I the only one who likes rain also sun but anything above 22c is too much for me.


----------



## Gwynn

Nope, I love the rain and often walk in it as long as it is not cold, but also I struugle when it gets too hot too!

5.8 for me this morning. The highest its been for a while.


----------



## Lanny

06:21 BS 9.6  I have NO IDEA WHY! Huh! Emoji! I had myGreek yoghurt meal for dinner yesterday & gave it 26-8=18 but, cautiously bunged in 16 since I went to bed straight after! I thought I’ll be a little bit higher in the morning but, not THAT high! Anyway, corrected, DP busted & LR in!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Didn’t watch much yesterday but, here’s what I DID see!

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 12? First off I watched the mens final of Sport Climbing where the scoring system is VERY strange but, utterly fascinating to watch. I had NO idea who was going or who could win: all I cared about was COULD anyone get to the top of the lead wall; frustratingly one got to the penultimate hold again, 42+ where the + is in between the next hold which in this case was the top, & two others got to 38 & 40! I thought Oh no! nobody’s going to do it! But, the very last man up DID do it & it was a bit anticlimactic when he did as he only got the bronze & somebody else got the gold. It was a wacky scoring system that’s completely relative to what everybody else does: each round is ranked from top to bottom with points & then multiplied together with the lowest score winning: not so much in the final with only 8 but, in qualifying there were some massive scores at the end; competitors can go up & down the rankings with huge points differences & I had no clue where everyone was by the last lead wall!  & head scratching, number crunching like mad emoji!

Finally I watched the replay, no longer live as I got up SO late, of the ladies 10m platform diving! Well, it was a gladiatorial fight between two teenagers for gold & silver that just left everybody else way behind as to who’d get the bronze. The two Chinese girls were only 14 & 15 & I’ve never such perfect diving before with a battle of how many 10’s could they rack up? But, as inherent across all sports where better, younger competitors keep popping up behind older competitors you get beaten sooner or later. Even, in this case, it’s only by 1 year!  I couldn’t help but, feel sorry for the 15 year is the current world champion in 2019 & the best in the world to out dived in every round by a 14 year old: a has been already at 15!

I’m looking forward to enjoying the mad, wackiness of the ladies modern pentathlon of fencing swimming, show jumping, running & shooting all in one day! Based on what one 18th century soldier had to do to complete a mission: he had to fight with a sword, swim across water, ride an unknown horse, run & shoot while being pursued before he completed his mission; all because the lady loves Milk Tray!  Remember Beijing 2008 where a leading competitor was completely knocked out of the running by his randomly chosen horse Ping Ping in the show jumping round: horse whispering is an important skill that could make or break you!


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> 4.7 am I the only one who likes rain also sun but anything above 22c is too much for me.


I‘m not fond of being out in the rain. I leave that to animals with feathers and fur. But I agree that temperatures in the low 20’s are ideal.


----------



## eggyg

Maca44 said:


> 4.7 am I the only one who likes rain also sun but anything above 22c is too much for me.


I don’t like it too hot, I was really looking forward to the rain yesterday. We had about two drops at 7 o’clock! Sunny again this morning and muggy, might get the storm forecast, not too much rain though. Enough to water the garden, fill the water butt and cool it down so I can sleep!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Based on what one 18th century soldier had to do to complete a mission: he had to fight with a sword, swim across water, ride an unknown horse, run & shoot while being pursued before he completed his mission; all because the lady loves Milk Tray!


18th Century, but it’s called the _modern_ pentathlon? Who thinks these things up? I love your reference to the Milk Tray man - made me laugh.


----------



## Lanny

Ah! But, the original Olympics & the original pentathlon was in ancient Greek times!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> Ah! But, the original Olympics & the original pentathlon was in ancient Greek times!


mmmmm….


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All 
A BG of 6.0 at 07:07 this morning 
Keep safe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yabba Dabba Do!
It's five point two 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 18233
> Yabba Dabba Do!!
> 
> Dez


Another HS for you.  Well done.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.2 here.

I don’t mind the heat. It’s humidity that gets to me - where I used to live in N. Spain, it was very humid in July-August. You couldn’t move without shifting a gallon of sweat - not a good look.

Now, that’s an Olympic event I’d watch - delivering a box of chocolates to someone you fancy. They should bring back It’s A Knockout!


----------



## SB2015

Snap @DuncanLord 6.0 for me too.

Love the commentary @Lanny.  The modern pentathlon tea will need to whisper in Japanese, as I assume the horses are local.  

The sun is out but a good breeze blowing so the promised showers may be on their way.
Off to a small street music festival this afternoon, so it may be another wet entertainment.
We will be prepared (again) .

Have a good day


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Now, that’s an Olympic event I’d watch - delivering a box of chocolates to someone you fancy. They should bring back It’s A Knockout!


Or introduce that as the next Olympic sport.


----------



## SB2015

Maca44 said:


> 4.7 am I the only one who likes rain also sun but anything above 22c is too much for me.


I am another who prefers the cool, and don’t mind the rain.
I find the heat draining.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, ending the run of 5s in spectacular fashion. I was 4.5 at 6am, but went back to sleep, and Dawn kicked in with a vengeance.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.5 for me. Well i rang the physio booking centre yesterday to be told they are not doing appointments, i'm to go on the waiting list so who knows when that will happen. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.
Its raining on and off here so ironing and tackling a couple more kitchen cupboards it is.
Have a good Friday all.


----------



## Barfly

8.3 for me today.  Bit overcast in Poole/Bournemouth atm.


----------



## goodybags

Maca44 said:


> I was thinking of changing my name to Kate





Maca44 said:


> I was thinking of changing my name to Kate


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo
and @mum2westiesGill


----------



## Robin

Dawn is definitely here with a vengeance today, all I've done is stick 5 units of bolus in ready for breakfast (only 3 of which I'll actually need for my muesli) had a cup of tea in bed and a shower, and I’m up to 10.2! Breakfast will be in another half an hour, good job I’m not in a hurry. (if I am,  I have scrambled eggs or something else non-carby)
Edit. 9am, Now back in the 7s, and no sign of double figures on the Libre graph, Libre algorithm having one of those ‘she’s going up, she must be continuing to go up…oh no sorry, false alarm..' moments!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Friday 7.2 today, had my first in ages hypo yesterday evening,
before bed when I tested as I felt it was going to be low, shock my BS was down to just 3.2  

one of those where we just want to eat the entire contents of the fridge,
but after a few biscuits and lift glucose chews and drink of milk which bought it up to 5.9 after 20 min then I slept.

Hope everybody has a Wonderful day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6:28am - 5.2 within target and 16u of tresiba taken


----------



## rebrascora

Just realised I didn't hit send button earlier.
@Robin.... Funny how our diabetes is so similar, although mine is kind enough to wait until I get out of bed before it starts climbing.

4.3 for me this morning and levels behaved much better yesterday. Hurray! Seems dodgy to inject 5 units of insulin when my levels are that low and then wait 30mins before eating breakfast but it works for me!

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on another House Special. You make it look so easy Dez!

Also congratulations to @mum2westiesGill for also starting the day with an House Special.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Also congratulations to @mum2westiesGill for also starting the day with an House Special.


Thank you! This was after having a really bad time at bedtime last night after a tripple hypo
Bedtime 22:45pm
BGL 3.6
Carb advice 12g
Comments I don't know where this came from! Had 3 jelly babies to treat hypo

Bedtime 23:03pm
BGL 3.3
Carb advice 12g
Comments Still hypo and dropped even lower! Had 3 more babies to treat hypo

Bedtime 23:20pm
BGL 3.6
Carb advice 12g
Comments 3 more jelly babies to treat hypo. Started getting a bit upset about this now

Finally got it right at 7.1


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @mum2westiesGill 

A 5.4 for me at 06:16 on a dull and dizzily Friday morning. The weekend is nearly here everyone


----------



## rebrascora

@mum2westiesGill I have commented on your other thread about this, but it is all the more impressive that you managed that persistent hypo so well last night and still ended up on an House Special this morning. Serious Gold medal achievement there!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Internet issues this morning hence the lateness

9.6 for me

Was expecting a delivery to Bruce's today via RM but probably won't see it until tomorrow now as received a notification this morning to tell me they needed to re-route it as it went to Aberdeen Mail Centre in error (40 miles away   )

Kind of in my element at the moment, found a Countdown game app to download on my phone lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me this morning, been out for my Friday morning run.

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo and @mum2westiesGill on your HS.

I am another one that doesn't like it too hot, 22/23 degrees seems like a perfect temperature to me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap!! @mum2westiesGill


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 for me. Another unit off the evening levemir so it's now a total of 9 units levemir per day 5 am and 4 pm. 

Off to get bloods done this afternoon. Won't know the result until my telephone consultation the week after next.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill I have commented on your other thread about this, but it is all the more impressive that you managed that persistent hypo so well last night and still ended up on an House Special this morning. Serious Gold medal achievement there!


Thank you so much for your lovely comment @rebrascora it's cheered me up   and thanks for my gold medal


----------



## Ibby

8.7 for hubby this morning it’s coming down with the extra insulin. He got weighed on his respite  (daycare) day at out local hospice and was 55.6kg so in 3 weeks put on 2.1kg which is good 
let’s see what tomorrow brings hope  today wasn’t just a fluke .
nurse says his target levels are 8/12


----------



## rebrascora

Ibby said:


> 8.7 for hubby this morning it’s coming down with the extra insulin. He got weighed on his respite  (daycare) day at out local hospice and was 55.6kg so in 3 weeks put on 2.1kg which is good
> let’s see what tomorrow brings hope  today wasn’t just a fluke .
> nurse says his target levels are 8/12


That is all sounding a lot more positive. Fingers crossed the trend for weight increase and BG reduction continues slowly and steadily.


----------



## freesia

@mum2westiesGill congrats on the HS


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> @mum2westiesGill congrats on the HS


Thank you


----------



## Michael12421

For anyone that is interested the temperature here which started this morning at 9 am at 29 has just hit 41. It is a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> For anyone that is interested the temperature here which started this morning at 9 am at 29 has just hit 41. It is a tad uncomfortable.


Wow! Just a tad!? I hope you've got air conditioning. How is Missy coping with the heat as well?


----------



## Michael12421

Yes I do have AC.  MIssy is laid out belly down on the terazzo floor.  Might just join her, along with an ice cold beer.


----------



## Gwynn

First up this morning. Happy too.

Yesterday for some unknown reason my BG was slightly raised at 5.8 morning and evening I was a little concerned that I may have 'broken something' with the OGTT the other day. I have always been a worrier sadly. I need not have worried as this morning it was 5.0 back down into to my normal range.

But way way more important, I reached my weight goal of 55.5Kg. (Ok I cheated, I changed it a short while ago up from 55.0 to 55.5Kg cos I liked all the 5's). So now I am 55.5Kg. BMI 20.89. That's low enough. I don't want to do any real damage !!! 

Best celebrate with 2 or 3 slices of chocolate fudge cake, a bottle of champagne, 5 bags of wine gums, and 1 slice of ryvita (don't want to over do the carbs !)

Oh, and the surgery texted me yesterday to say my blood tests are now due so I have to make an appointment. I didn't ring them to arrange it because I didn't want to wait on the phone for 30 minutes and I can't stand their 'waiting' music or the dreadful start up (long) message. So Very soon I will get my latest HbA1c result. Hoping it is way way down too.

I wasn't feeling like going out for a walk today cos it is so dark and much colder, but I think now that I will a bit later on.

Oh, and after a terrible terrible day the other day where my wife totally flipped and screamed at me that she wanted a divorce, cried, shouted, etc etc, because of the intruders in the house... the last 2 days she has been really really good, happy, calm, kind, loving, attentive, listening, communicating. When she is 'ill' I refuse to give in to her 'demon' and just keep going with calm sense. However, apparently that is the wrong thing to do as sense is the last thing they can cope with, understand or accept. It just apparently winds them up more. I can vouch for that. But I will not give an inch to her illness, EVER ! And her demon knows that !!!

So, I hope she is still ok today. I have a lot of sympathy for her condition. She never asked for it  and doesn't deserve to be so frightened and upset so much of the time. Sad so sad. But you never know she might be cured miraculously. I was always a dreamer/hoper...

Anyway have a great day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 at the usual 06:00. I shouldn’t have had those peanuts last night.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Best celebrate with 2 or 3 slices of chocolate fudge cake, a bottle of champagne, 5 bags of wine gums, and 1 slice of ryvita (don't want to over do the carbs !)


Surely you’re having us on?


----------



## Gwynn

Yup of course I am. 

I was just being a bit silly there in my post.

The good news has cheered me up no end


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

@Gwynn you’re a rock! 

Ugh, it’s a bit wet out there. Shame I’m not on walkies duty this morning.  Off to Swansea to hang out with my mum. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Gruers

HenryBennett said:


> Do you get to see both matches on one ticket?


Yes. I did, the ladies start at 3:30 and the men at 6:30, the ladies were very good the men a shambles. They’ve lost all their games apart from one which was rained off


----------



## Maca44

4.2 and nothing planned so will do what I dam well like


----------



## Gruers

8.4 this morning have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.6 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting a 5.5 today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Nothing much planned for today just Sainsbury's and getting a few last minute to supplies for next week's trip away.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.7 this morning, raining here, but it is housework and grocery shopping day.  Going to do my morning yoga session beforehand,

have a good weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 here

Bubbles already been a total **** this morning while I was through the house making my coffee and getting my breakfast, he's now gone into hiding under the coffee table after being shouted at when I got back, nothing broken this time thankfully but he really is doing my head in, never known of such a badly behaved cat
xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all good 
8:21am 8.2 and 16u of tresiba taken


----------



## Ibby

Back to 12.8 for hubby yesterday must have been a fluke


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, riding lesson this morning, hoping to channel my inner Charlotte du Jardin, not emulate the ladies of the Modern Pentathlon yesterday, riders on the floor everywhere! (except our Brave Brit who took Gold. Unfortunately her surname is French, so she has been largely ignored, as the headline 'Gold for French in Modern Pentathlon' just makes readers sigh and turn the page.


----------



## Ibby

rebrascora said:


> That is all sounding a lot more positive. Fingers crossed the trend for weight increase and BG reduction continues slowly and steadily





rebrascora said:


> That is all sounding a lot more positive. Fingers crossed the trend for weight increase and BG reduction continues slowly and steadily.


@rebrascora  today 12.8 yesterday must have been a fluke don’t understand why it went down yesterday and today up again .the diabetic specialist nurse says putting weight on is more important then getting low levels . It seems strange to me for a diabetic to be told to have full fat milk , cream and lots of cheese along with puddings


----------



## eggyg

A late morning 6 here. A lie in/recuperation from looking after five grandchildren yesterday! Like @Maca44, today I’m doing what I damn well like!   TBF I do have a pile of ironing which really needs done and I need to visit our great niece with her card and present for her birthday. Ah well, maybe tomorrow!

Have a great day whatever you have to do! 

Belated congrats for yesterday to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @mum2westiesGill for their HSs.
@Gwynn fingers crossed for a good day for you and your wife.
@Robin enjoy channeling your inner Charlotte du Jardin, I’ll just stick to going in the jardin today I think!
@Michael12421 phew! I couldn’t cope with that heat, lying down on the Axminster just doesn’t quite do the trick!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning 4.8 and I seem to be having a week long Birthday, lucky me! I have seen so many friends and feeling very happy. 
I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Gwynn

My its windy out there. A very good work out just walking on the beach. 110 minutes. Phew. A little damp. Thankfully it didn't pour down, just spattered a little. Good for walking. I don't find it easy when its hot.

Today will be a very good day. I am determined that it will.

Cooking a nice tea for us today too. Chicken, millions of mushrooms and bacon.

Talking of unhomogenised milk. Sainsburys do their own brand as a full fat jersey milk. I tried some in my cofee. Nice. I will swap from the bland skimmed rubbish I have been using. Its more calories but way less carbs, if I have read the label correctly.


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning which is bottom of my range but I'm OK with that, firstly because Libre almost always reads lower than finger prick BG (if I could be bothered), secondly graph shows it was a slow steady descent to that point, so had only just dropped sub 4 and finally, good old FOTF brought my levels up to 4.8 10 mins later without any need for hypo treatment. Impressive that FOTF is faster than oral glucose, but then maybe not so surprising.



Ibby said:


> @rebrascora  today 12.8 yesterday must have been a fluke don’t understand why it went down yesterday and today up again .the diabetic specialist nurse says putting weight on is more important then getting low levels . It seems strange to me for a diabetic to be told to have full fat milk , cream and lots of cheese along with puddings


Oh, that is a bit disappointing but maybe this morning is a glitch. 
There is no problem with full fat products for diabetics. Carbohydrates are what we have difficulty processing but higher fat foods like cream and cheese and whole milk have less carbs and are great for adding calories. I have double cream in my coffee every morning and I eat lots of cheese and I always buy whole milk and full fat versions of food and eat fatty meat like lamb chops and belly pork. Puddings are less of a good idea because almost all puddings are high carbohydrate containing lots of flour and sugar and that will push his BG levels higher, so my advice would be to go steady on the puddings but by all means use cream and cheese and nuts or peanut butter and a fried breakfast or eggs will all help to put weight on him but not raise his BG levels. Eggs are really a great food for that and so versatile.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Saturday 5.3 @ 9:10  
I might try another finger in a minute and see if that finger can produce a House Special 

Hope everybody gets to have a Great Weekend !


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
A 5.6 for me on waking at 07:00. 
Puzzled with result after Dinner last night, as at 17:15 I was 7.6.   Had my one unit and then Dinner of chicken portion, Jacket potato (200g) mixed veg gravy   A fresh medium Apple cup of coffee and a pint of orange cordial.     86 carbs and 642 cal. 
2 hours later BG was 6.2.   ??????
Perhaps my pancreas had a sudden thought that loads of insulin had to be added??
BG then stayed at about 5.8 all evening then this morning the 5.6.

Had a result with PC World yesterday.  TV which was 7 years old went wrong last week.  Would not give a picture. I still had the £3.00 a month insurance going out ( which I thought about cancelling when diabetes hit in April).  Shop took telly in for repair but couldn’t get parts.  So they gave me a voucher for a new one.  I’m now the proud owner of a 55 inch smart TV which gives a 4K picture.  And still have £75 to spend on my voucher.  
OK suppose I paid towards the telly over the last 7 years but would I have saved that to buy new one. Probably not. 
Have a great day and weekend.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear! Took me ages to connect my wifi this morning & I have to move into the hall as my wifi extender is not working in my bedroom: have to investigate further later! 

Anyway, 09:11 BS 7.8  Little Miss Burnt-out by the Olympics is reporting in late thismorning after a lie in!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 14? First off I was a bit frustrated at the start knowing the pentathlon event had started but, trawling through all of the footage of the overnight streams & the live morning streams there was no coverage of any of the fencing or swimming. 

It wasn’t until around 9am, approaching the early evening 5pm local time, did coverage come up on the red button of almost all the show jumping with a short round up of what happened to the two GB ladies during the fencing & swimming. Live coverage started in the middle of the Brazilian rider being eliminated by her horse that she couldn’t control well enough! Rather ominous start as some nervous rides happened over the next 90 minutes or so with five being eliminated by their horses & some lucky rides where the riders made the mistakes & their horses actually helped them get through: the nice forgiving horses; a few just didn’t trust their riders after a mistake & just refused! It seems that quite a few were mistiming their lean forwards in the saddle & it was funny to hear Heather Fell the commentator, EXCELLENT by the way as I know next to nothing about anything equestrian, speaking up for the horses saying things like “the horse is saying “No! I’m not jumping that! You’ve got to work with me: not go ahead of me” as that causes the horse to come down early with its back legs onto the poles; indeed that’s what happened to quite a few riders especially, with the combination triple jumps! Learnt something new from the horse’s perspective! AND then, right at the end, reverse order of the competition’s standings going into the round, the German who was leading by a lot got into serious bother with her horse Saint Boy before the clock even started having already eliminated his previous rider! Saint Boy was having none of it & the poor German was eliminated in floods of tears when she’d trained so hard, did brilliantly in the fencing & swimming to have a big lead only to be crashed out by Saint Boy! AWW! A total of 6 riders eliminated by their horses! 

Then, the red button switched to something else so, I switched back to BBC 1 where the whole thing was recapped in shorter highlights before the live last event started of the laser run: combined running with 4 stops to shoot before running again. I watched GB’s Kate French, who had a clean ride earlier just being a bit slow & had 6 points off the max being over the time, starting 15 seconds in 5th place overtake the lead quite early & held onto it to cross the line by quite a big margin to win the gold! 

By the way @SB2015 you weren’t far wrong about horse whispering in Japanese because Nick Hope, commentator, said that Kate prepares by trying to learn a few local phrases to help calm down & gain the confidence of her horse: she learnt Spanish phrases in Rio 2016; learnt Japanese phrases for Tokyo 2020! 

Feel free to correct me @Robin @rebrascora or anyone with better equestrian knowledge than me! I learnt new things about show jumping from the horse’s perspective because of Heather Fell’s commentary but, by no means an expert! 

The mens pentathlon is today, Day 15, & hopefully I can get to see a bit more of it? But, GB have a better record of medalists in the ladies event than the mens who have yet to medal: the ladies have 2 golds, 2 silvers & 2 bronzes; at least 1 podium finish in every games since the inaugural event, Sydney 2000, except Rio 2016 where Kate French was 5th! 

Finally , I watched the Sport Climbing ladies final! But, a little bit disappointed that nobody reached the top of the lead wall but, the one that got closest DID actually win gold with the whacky, hard to calculate for viewers, commentators & competitors alike! If Sport Climbing is to continue in the Olympics the scoring system needs to be changed to something less unwieldy! Apparently it was the top requested sport to watch across the BBC website, red button & iPlayer & it’s a Big Hit at these games: I was certainly unexpectedly engaged!


----------



## Kaylz

Well my RM delivery is apparently due today, went all the way back to Edinburgh (128ish miles from where it was) and then all the way back to here (88 miles) when it was only 40 miles up the road, unbelievable! xx


----------



## Ibby

rebrascora said:


> 3.9 for me this morning which is bottom of my range but I'm OK with that, firstly because Libre almost always reads lower than finger prick BG (if I could be bothered), secondly graph shows it was a slow steady descent to that point, so had only just dropped sub 4 and finally, good old FOTF brought my levels up to 4.8 10 mins later without any need for hypo treatment. Impressive that FOTF is faster than oral glucose, but then maybe not so surprising.
> 
> 
> Oh, that is a bit disappointing but maybe this morning is a glitch.
> There is no problem with full fat products for diabetics. Carbohydrates are what we have difficulty processing but higher fat foods like cream and cheese and whole milk have less carbs and are great for adding calories. I have double cream in my coffee every morning and I eat lots of cheese and I always buy whole milk and full fat versions of food and eat fatty meat like lamb chops and belly pork. Puddings are less of a good idea because almost all puddings are high carbohydrate containing lots of flour and sugar and that will push his BG levels higher, so my advice would be to go steady on the puddings but by all means use cream and cheese and nuts or peanut butter and a fried breakfast or eggs will all help to put weight on him but not raise his BG levels. Eggs are really a great food for that and so versatile.


Thankyou i try me not to give him sugary puddings but when he goes to daycare they give him Bakewell tart or something like that and a cake in afternoon even tho they know hes diabetic cos he takes his insulin with him.  I give him creamy yogurt and fruit and am going to try  make an ice cream milk shake .
ive started giving him cashew nuts we do have omelette with lots of cheese 
yesterday a typical eating day was  breakfast cereals with whole milk  dinner 2 sausages with half a bake potatoes with cheese and veg then raspberries and 2 spoons of Greek yogurt  tea a cheese and cucumber sandwich on brown bread and a banana a hand full of cashew for supper


----------



## DuncanLord

Lanny said:


> Finally , I watched the Sport Climbing ladies final! But, a little bit disappointed that nobody reached the top of the lead wall but, the one that got closest DID actually win gold with the whacky, hard to calculate for viewers, commentators & competitors alike! If Sport Climbing is to continue in the Olympics the scoring system needs to be changed to something less unwieldy! Apparently it was the top requested sport to watch across the BBC website, red button & iPlayer & it’s a Big Hit at these games: I was certainly unexpectedly engaged!


I did like the climbing, but worked out how to do speed climb. 
have the rope on a high speed winch and then hopefully touch the holds as being hoisted up the wall.    It would be a cross between Strictly and Olympics.  AND the only way to get up that thing!!!


----------



## Lanny

@DuncanLord


----------



## Lanny

YIPPEE! GB got the gold in the pentathlon!


----------



## Docb

Lanny said:


> YIPPEE! GB got the gold in the pentathlon!



Yep, and don't you like the idea of having to ride whatever dobbin you are given! There are a few sports that could do with adopting that principle I reckon.


----------



## SB2015

And now the men’s Modern Pentathlon have also won individual gold.
Next the team event. GB have been at the top of this event for so many years.


----------



## Michael12421

I am having a strange day.  Woke to a 9.1 - too high for me.
No breakfast thank goodness, how anyone can eat in the morning unless absolutely necessry is beyond me.
Went for a long walk with Missy and at noon tested - 19.6!
Injected 10 units of NR and waited for 2 and a half hours and tested again - 13.6!
Long walk with Missy again, tested and was 16.3!
Looks like no chance of dinner this evening, well I am not in the least bit hungry.


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> Feel free to correct me @Robin @rebrascora or anyone with better equestrian knowledge than me! I learnt new things about show jumping from the horse’s perspective because of Heather Fell’s commentary but, by no means an expert!


I love the Modern Pentathlon showjumping. The 'proper' show jumping, they’re all so perfect they make it look easy, but the riders in the MP are all struggling with the things that daughter and I struggle with in lessons, as and as you say, it’s fascinating having an expert commentary telling you what they’re doing wrong.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> I am having a strange day.  Woke to a 9.1 - too high for me.
> No breakfast thank goodness, how anyone can eat in the morning unless absolutely necessry is beyond me.
> Went for a long walk with Missy and at noon tested - 19.6!
> Injected 10 units of NR and waited for 2 and a half hours and tested again - 13.6!
> Long walk with Missy again, tested and was 16.3!
> Looks like no chance of dinner this evening, well I am not in the least bit hungry.


Could it be the heat thats affecting you?


----------



## Michael12421

That did pass my mind but I have been here 16 years and have rarely, if ever, experienced such high readings during the summer. I have eaten nothing all day. What also has passed my mind is whether or not the NR is working correctly. It is kept in the 'fridge so would not have been affected by the heat - only 32 at present.  A test a few moments ago shows 11.2.  I may stay up another 2 hours and test again and then decide if  I need to eat - or just go to bed.


----------



## Michael12421

OK now 10.8 and a bit undecided about dinner.  Think that I shall pass but have a biscuit and go to bed.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Gwynn

First up again... a 5.1 this morning. Very difficult getting any blood out of my fingers. May be the cooler weather to blame.

Nothing planned for today.


----------



## Michael12421

Goodmorning - 12.8


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 5.2 and not had one of those for a while. I am meeting friends outside today, I think I might need to take waterproof clothes. Very wet here.   
I wish you all a good Sunday.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 for me restless sleep again can't have everything I suppose.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

Hubby’s finished his jobs in the newish downstairs bathroom / mud room area, so it’s time to clean, prime, paint and get it finished once and for all. Thank goodness it’s raining, otherwise I’d be tempted out into the garden instead.

It’s grab-all-the-medals-you-can day at the Olympics before it’s all over - where’s our roving reporter?


----------



## Michael12421

@New-journey


----------



## New-journey

Michael12421 said:


> @New-journey View attachment 18257


Love it!! Thanks @Michael12421


----------



## Barfly

8.4 today, belting with rain feel so sorry for the poor grockles on holiday here.


----------



## Lanny

08:01 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A sure sign I haven’t had enough sleep: I’m SO blurry eyed that I have to zoom the text right up; needs must as I have tesco coming 09:00 to 10:00 & set alarm for 8am! 

I knew this would be LONG so pasted from notes again so, just imagine the emojis: where would they be? 

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 15?

First off I watched the mens pentathlon where again I saw the brief round up of the fencing & swimming rounds to see where the the two GB men were at before the live show jumping on the red button. Joe Choong was sitting at the top spot gong into the show jumping & had, luckily, drawn the same horse, Clntino, as Kate did the day before: one of the few clear rounds done by the ladies so, it’s a nice forgiving horse: just a bit slow! REALLY enjoyed Heather Fell’s commentary again & only 4 riders were eliminated! It was a long wait to see Joe go last & he brought the first fence down when he tried to hurry up Clntino but, otherwise a clear round to stay at the top.

Switched over to BBC1 , again recap of first 2 rounds & shorter highlights of the show jumping before the live laser run: expected it after yesterday; but, enjoyed hearing Heather Fell’s commentary on the red button: don’t remember ever hearing the horse’s viewpoint before in commentary; learnt a lot & really quite funny!

Joe, started first but, only had a 12 seconds lead but, stayed in front although, the field were gaining on him bit by bit as shooting is his one weakness: let him down in Rio 2016; worked on it & did better this time! Then, the Egyptian competitor was just behind him after the last shoot & overtook him but, Joe mustered up his sprint mode to overtake for the lead again & pulled away to win!

Finally I watched the highlights, on the red button after all the live sport was over, about 15:15, the highlights of rhythmic gymnastics, the individual all around final: qualification was the day before & I only found, by trawling through the live overnight footage, a tiny bit of footage of the top 3 qualifiers only! 

For those that don’t know, rhythmic gymnastics is where floor routines are performed with 4 different pieces of apparatus, the hoop, the ball, the clubs & the ribbon, to music! The apparatus is thrown in the air & graceful acrobatic moves are performed under it, while it’s in the air, before catching it!

 It was only the 2nd time I’ve ever managed to see it at the Olympics, London 2012 online was the other time, as it’s just not that well known with no British interests!

The rhythmic gymnastics 2012 GB team had to fight the powers that be all the way to even compete: never competed before & SO behind the rest of the competing nations it would be embarrassing; all Kudos to the team GB ladies who worked SO hard to BE at the Olympics! They came last in qualification so, not in the final but, didn’t embarrass us either: raised a little bit of awareness in this little known sport; I only saw a few world championships, in the late 80’s & early 90’s, & it was a decade later before I saw it again at the Olympics! It wasn’t shown on TV & people just wasn’t aware of it here in the UK! And the sport had moved on in that decade I never saw it!

Teams were completely new to me in London 2012 & I was REALLY impressed by teams of 5 ladies throwing, catching, twirling around the different pieces of apparatus on the floor: all thrown at precisely different heights so, they don’t clash in the air; all 5 in sync & in time with the music while doing graceful acrobatic moves under the apparatus, while it’s in the air, before catching! WOW! I was blown away by THAT! Imagine the choas that could happen, saw some in qualification, if anything is mis-timed! I couldn’t get enough of it & watched everything online but, only because it was available to us as the host nation!

I didn’t see any rhythmic gymnastics at all in Rio 2016 & didn’t think I’d get to see any this time either & very pleased to see some highlights another decade later!

I called these the “Shocking Olympics” quite early on & it certainly was in artistic gymnastics so,  it also proved in rhythmic gymnastics as well!

The Mighty Russians have dominated the sport winning gold every Olympics since 1996! ROC’s pair of identical twins, Arina & Dina Averina , were the favourites to win gold & silver in the individual all around event as they have done at every world championship, 3 of them, during the build up to these Olympics: it was just a question of which twin would out do the other?

Israel, who had just won it’s first ever medal in artistic gymnastics, gold in the mens floor, earlier also, won gold in the all around event: a MASSIVE shock; in the lead ahead of the Averina twins in every rotation! 

So, Israel has now toppled the Mighty Russians to also win it’s first ever medal in rhythmic gymnastics! A VERY WELL done to Linoy Ashram of Israel for winning gold! Israel have had a Wonderful games winning 2 gold medals, 1 each in artistic & rhythmic, in gymnastics! Go, Go, Go! the unknown underdogs that CAN win gold! 

Catch it under its own, highlights video under Day 15, & see what you think? My favourite pieces are the ribbon & the clubs: twirling a six foot ribbon around IS NOT EASY & can get knotted; twirling clubs around with both hands is REALLY HARD also, with two of them it doubles the potential of dropping the apparatus! 

The team’s all around qualification was yesterday, again could only find a tiny bit of footage of the top teams’ ball routines, & the final is today, Day 16. Hopefully I get to see the highlights of that final as well & have it’s own highlights video, under Day 16, so it’s easier to find if you want to give THAT a go as well? I highly recommend it as it still WOWS me as to what they do? 

The Olympics is almost over, the final day today, & the closing ceremony starts at 12:00 

Last commentary tomorrow morning! It won’t be so long: I promise; probably noticed but, I’m not into ahletics, boxing & not too fussed about cycling either! That only remains the rhythmic gymnastics, oops! it’s group final IF I get to see at least the highlights? Oh! I might try & catch the women’s beach volleyball: NOT to drool, though, like you men; I still say the men should go topless to be fair!


----------



## Ibby

8.6 for hubby this morning after fish and chips yesterday for dinner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning. 
And well done @New-journey on the House Special. 

Dez


----------



## Kitty W

First morning of our holiday and we got a 5.9, by far the lowest morning reading yet. It was preceded by a decent sized cooked breakfast yesterday, half a bottle of champagne, a small slice of homemade lemon drizzle cake (a welcome gift in the cottage we're saying in) and for tea chicken breast with ratatouille. As you can imagine we're very pleased with that result!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me although not sure how as levels shot Up to double figures after going to bed and stayed there until the early hours then descended to normality. Ah well such are the mysteries of D.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me

Been awake since 4am, something woke me up although no idea what and just couldn't drift off for the 1 hour and 20 minutes before my alarm (not that it goes off very often as usually get up about 5:10am) roll on dinner time as I'll be attempting a nap afterwards and if Bruce even attempts to watch anything on his phone I'll punch him! haha
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, another nice round 6 on the meter.

We have, at last, had the promised rain. That’s it now though, I’m bored with it! It’s filled up the water butt and watered the veggies. Bye! Unfortunately it’s set for the day, I’ll have to blow the dust off the tumble dryer as I’ve stripped the bed and done a hot wash. Better put another sixpence in the electric metre!

Have a great Sunday, I think we’ll all be getting a bit damp.

Congratulations @New-journey on your HS.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning which I am very happy with as I was a little cavalier both with my insulin and food last night and went to bed on 5.6 with significant active insulin but levels behaved beautifully. Diabetic fairy obviously swapped my overnight graph with @khskel. I have to say, it is rather reassuring to know that you have occasionally disruptive readings, despite your near perfect results each and every morning.

@Ibby Good to see your husband's reading is back down into the 8s again. Hope that continues.

@Kitty W Fab reading and sounds like you had a great day with a treat or two thrown in. Well done to you both. Have a great time.

@New-journey Congratulations on your House Special!

@Michael12421 I am wondering if you have an infection brewing with those readings. Or could it be that your quick acting insulin is getting too old? I imagine you don't use a lot of it since you usually just eat one meal a day and it is supposed to be discarded after 30 days from opening a new pen. That said, I never do, but if you are getting well down on that pen, it might be worth discarding and starting a new one. If that doesn't work you are probably looking at a basal increase but please do lots more testing if you go for that option.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Let’s take a guess at the BG this morning. I was 6.7 with a upwards arrow half an hour ago, just checked again to see if it had levelled itself out and it reckoned I was 4.5 with a horizontal arrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Morning all, Let’s take a guess at the BG this morning. I was 6.7 with a upwards arrow half an hour ago, just checked again to see if it had levelled itself out and it reckoned I was 4.5 with a horizontal arrow.


I guess it is fibbing then.... or was. Did you do a finger prick to see if that second one was correct? Is that Libre 1 or 2? Could you have woken up lying on the sensor and it was recovering rather too enthusiastically from a compression low?

That has just prompted me to do a "calibration" check on mine as I haven't done a finger prick for a few days.......
5.2 on the Libre 1 and stable at that for the last half hour ..... and 5.4 on the finger prick, so that will do me nicely! I do love my Libre 1 and how well it works for me and I am now really quite anxious about the upgrade.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6:01
Waking 6:01am
BGL 5.9
Carbs 0g
Insulin (correction) 0.0 units
Insulin (food) 0.0 units
Insulin (basal) 16.0 units
Bolus advice (total) 0.0 units
Basal advice (total) 16.0 units


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. I say "good" though its not very. Its pouring with rain and i had a horrendous nights sleep. Went to bed on 7.4 which is ok with me but overnight kept being woken by libre alarm showing it was high. I needed 2 lots of 2u corrections to bring it down to a 6.9 this morning. Whaaat!! I've never had to do that before but it just would not come down and i've no idea what caused it. Like @Kaylz i might be having a nap this afternoon. Poor hubby has had to go into work this morning and he's shattered too, bless him.
@New-journey congrats on the HS
Stay dry today all, whatever you are up to.


----------



## Lanny

I’m having a snooze too, eyes still blurred, now that the shopping is here & put away! Will look through overnight footage later on the iPlayer!  That’s for my blurry eyes & a stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I guess it is fibbing then.... or was. Did you do a finger prick to see if that second one was correct? Is that Libre 1 or 2? Could you have woken up lying on the sensor and it was recovering rather too enthusiastically from a compression low?


I think I was having a bounce back from a compression low, there's a couple of V shaped dips on the overnight trace. I seem to be more prone to these if I’m a bit dehydrated, (which I think i was last night after a couple of glasses of wine). 
I have found with the Libre 2, more so than the original, that if you start on an upward trend, the algorithm assumes you’re going to continue on that trend, and shows you a line rising upwards at the same angle, then if you look at the graph later, it’s disappeared, if in reality your BGs flattened off. I’ve now settled to 5.3 and a level line on the graph, an hour after my morning basal and normal two units of bolus to cope with the Dawn Phenom.
I didn’t check with a fingerprick, normally I would, but I was having a lie in with the papers and a cup of tea, and had left my test kit downstairs.(Theres a music festival going on locally at the mo, and I could hear the base beat through the double glazing last night til midnight, so I didn’t attempt to go to sleep particularly early)


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me today, run done so just yoga later, oh and making a batten erg for hubby as the cake tin I have been waiting nearly 10 months for has finally arrived.  Reading wasn't taken first thing as I forgot to take my meter to bed with me last night, so had been up and around, plus I had some tagliatelle for my dinner last night.

@New-journey congrats on your HS today.

Have a great Sunday everyone and hope someone somewhere is having sunshine.


----------



## Molly M

Morning, 9.4 for me — woke earlier and fell back asleep again. Looking at the weather, I may as well have another snooze!!

If it wisnae fur oor wellies where would we be? (Sing along folks)


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Thanks for that explanation. It helps to get a better picture. 

I did a bit of testing and comparison after my earlier post because interestingly I thought I felt my levels drop and Libre said I was down to 4.2 but finger prick still gave me 5.2. I didn't treat because I decided to accept the 5.2 (and I often go higher mid morning) but another 30mins later, Libre was showing 3.6 with a downward sloping arrow and finger prick gave 4.5, so I had 5g carbs and Libre now 4.1, so the Libre was actually detecting and leading the drop in levels ahead of my BG meter rather than lagging for once. I really should learn to trust my Libre even more than I do, especially when it corresponds to how I feel!


----------



## rebrascora

@Molly M 
I have a hole in my wellies but only know a song for "There's a hole in my bucket...Dear Liza, Dear Liza" Will probably be singing that for the rest of the day now though!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
I didn’t enter this on here straight away as Son lost his work keys and we were searching the flat.  Eventually turned up in his car.  Yes children are ……
A 5.6 this morning at 07:34
Yesterday confused over the readings after Exercise.  
13:20.   BG.  7.1
13:34.   High carb lunch as knew I was going for ‘long’ walk.  74 carbs.  533 cal. 
15:15 to 16:45.  7.7km in 89 mins with a snack of an orange and a banana in middle.   39 carbs 152 cal. 
16:52.   BG 6.1
Nothing to eat after walk
17:44.  Before Dinner.   BG 8.8

Was the body still pumping out sugars following walk or did banana and orange not digest during exercise?    Or just one of those things????


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, woke up late and scored 6.1 @09:50 today.

Back to work tomorrow for both my wife & I
nothing to exciting planned for today, 

some of the usual Sunday chores, laundry hoovering etc, might even treat my car to a wash & brush up 
I hope everybody’s having a Great Weekend


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I really should learn to trust my Libre even more than I do, especially when it corresponds to how I feel!


I think the last bit is the key, I’m happy to trust my Libre when it accords with what I’m feeling, which I have to say, it's doing most of the time (bar my first two Libre 2 sensors where they were reading 2mml above the whole way through. I kept checking with fingerpricks, though, because I 'knew', or sensed, that I wasn’t suddenly running at a higher level. Wonder if there was a dodgy batch, because my next two have been spot on).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Molly M. I loved that Billy Connolly song.  
@rebrascora Barbara that was one of my favourite songs when I was a child. Little amuses the innocent.


----------



## Roozle

I was 9.7 this morning. Relatively recently diagnosed with LADA so still getting to grips with carb counting and adjusting insulin doses


----------



## Kaylz

Well @freesia and @Lanny either of you achieve a nap? I sadly haven't, the Westie in the next block was left alone again so has been constantly barking and someone in our side of our block started to play loud music, I wouldn't be surprised if it was upstairs trying to drown out the dog and considering it's his brothers its a bit of a cheek! The woman downstairs from the Westie approached the male of the couple last week and he told her she needed to respect him and that it was only 2pm (keep in mind the dog had been barking since at least 11am) think he needs to learn to respect others! xx


----------



## Lanny

Nope! Afraid not @Kaylz My left eye is twitching like mad, still the slightly weaker after the last cataract op & tires first, & vision still blurry but, I’m UP & staying up, now! Will sleep tonight!  That’s what my eyes are like!


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.9 for me this morning following on from a 5.2 yesterday.

Congrats to @New-journey on the HS


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.9 for me although not sure how as levels shot Up to double figures after going to bed and stayed there until the early hours then descended to normality.


Snap! Mysterious indeed.


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz, nope i haven't managed a nap either. Went for a walk this morning then had to deliver my sister in laws shopping this afternoon as she can't get to the shops easily. I'll stay awake now, hopefully it will be a better sleep tonight.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, nope i haven't managed a nap either. Went for a walk this morning then had to deliver my sister in laws shopping this afternoon as she can't get to the shops easily. I'll stay awake now, hopefully it will be a better sleep tonight.


Aye it's well past my nap time, it's 1:30-2, raging like as I'm exhausted xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Not sure if I will go out for exercise as it is so dark and cold out there. At least I will get to the shops.

4.4 for me this morning. Surprisingly low and so hard to get any blood. Grrrr


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this quite autumnal feeling morning and a very, very surprising 4.9 for me. I barely venture into Fiveland never mind the fours! Checked my Levemir to make sure I didn’t mistakenly have my morning dose last night, nope, the usual 9 units. Did have a hot and sweaty 4.5 mile walk yesterday afternoon and only a small tea as I didn’t feel so well. Was it that? I was 7.9 at bedtime and I was aware I probably had another half hour of insulin knocking about, maybe that? I’m sure it’s a total fluke and I’ll be back into Sixland as usual tomorrow. The good thing about it is I won’t have to wait my customary one hour before I can have my breakfast. Yeah! 

No massive plans today apart from a big shop. Oh joy, I only do it once a month but still hate it. Not so much the shopping bit but the putting it away bit. You’ve taken it off the shelf and put it in the trolley . Then you take it out the trolley and put it on the belt, then you take it off the belt and put it back in the trolley,  then you put it in the boot of your car, then you take it out the boot of the car carry into the house and have to put it in your cupboards/ fridge/ freezer. That’s a lot of man handling, and wasted energy in my opinion. I wish someone would invent something where some one else does it for you, packs it and brings it to your door. What a good idea, I wonder why no one hasn’t thought of it before? 

Have a Happy Monday everyone, whatever boring chores you may have to do.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> No massive plans today apart from a big shop. Oh joy, I only do it once a month but still hate it.


It is a chore doing a big shop, so I do two small shops a week. I also don’t like the conveyor belt so use the Sainsbury’s (other supermarkets are available) SmartShop app. Scan items, place in bag, end shop, straight to dedicated tills, scan into till, pay by card, push trolley out to car. It took me a while to try it but it’s great. I can’t help with unloading into your cupboards though.

I love batch cooking, but hate after it’s cooled putting it into containers for the freezer and washing up.


----------



## HenryBennett

PS, 5.8 this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

not a good sleep last night night - hardly slept 
back to work today for both my wife & I.

Hope everybody has a fantastic day


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, thanks for your congrats for my HS and today I am 6.6. 
I managed to fall over whilst doing the recycling so I have a few bruises today. I have quite far to carry my crates so I have  abandoned the whole thing!
I wish you all a good Monday.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> It is a chore doing a big shop, so I do two small shops a week. I also don’t like the conveyor belt so use the Sainsbury’s (other supermarkets are available) SmartShop app. Scan items, place in bag, end shop, straight to dedicated tills, scan into till, pay by card, push trolley out to car. It took me a while to try it but it’s great. I can’t help with unloading into your cupboards though.
> 
> I love batch cooking, but hate after it’s cooled putting it into containers for the freezer and washing up.


Shop and scan scares me. I’m worried I won’t scan something and I’ll get arrested! 

I love batch cooking too and plan a special day for it, radio on, lots of pots and pans bubbling away. Diet Coke and 85% Lindt to hand. My idea of bliss.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, ooops. It’s that glass of red on a Sunday evening that does it, and the fact that I usually lower my nighttime basal to compensate and forgot last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here.

Got my hospital DSN phoning later - thankfully, my laptop behaved and allowed me to upload my Libre data. She’s going to say “too many hypos” but will hopefully be pleased with my best ever control since dx (13 years ago)! I’d best sit down at some point today and work out how I managed it.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A late start for me today as didn’t wake until 07:20. 
BG. 6.1 at 07:39. 
BG goes up slightly whilst weight goes down slightly.  The ups and downs of this diabetes life.  
stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and a nice restful weekend spent yesterday revisiting all my Pink Floyd albums in the summer house, Bliss.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After another night with a 3u correction this time, woke to a 6.1.

I don't understand it, last time i was getting these highs at 3am all the time i upped my basal and they stopped. Now i'm only getting them at weekends which is the only time i have a couple of small glasses of wine. I was told that if i have a glass to have a small snack with it which i have been doing, usually a small handful of peanuts or a couple of crackers with cheese, less than 10g anyway. I'm assuming that the glass and snack are causing the high as i've looked back at my logs and it only seems to be weekends. But i'm doing things i've been told to do. Any ideas please? I don't want to give up my glass of wine as its only at weekends.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barfly

8.4 on a sunny 18deg windy day at 8.00am Monday morning in Poole.  A bit nicer for the grockles today.


----------



## Barfly

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 and a nice restful weekend spent yesterday revisiting all my Pink Floyd albums in the summer house, Bliss.


They played at my college bash in the late '60s, Supporting Status Quo who had top billing....last saw them live at Fremantle Western Australia (EDIT It was 1989 )in the late 1990's, outdoor concert, windy as hell but magic.


----------



## Maca44

Barfly said:


> They played at my college bash in the late '60s, Supporting Status Quo who had top billing....last saw them live at Fremantle Western Australia in the late 1990's, outdoor concert, windy as hell but magic.


Must have been amazing live, it just takes me away into another world so good.


----------



## Barfly

Maca44 said:


> Must have been amazing live, it just takes me away into another world so good.


It was absolutely brilliant, just remembered my son was 12 and couldn't come as he was too young so it would have been 1989.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today, not much sleep again, goodness knows whats keeping me going as feel like I could just drop like a stone xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and reporting in from deepest Surrey with a 5.4. when the rain eases off I'll have a walk up to the shop but first see if there is any coffee around here.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg & @HenryBennett 
I use the Sainsbo's shop and scan app too. But it's still a bit buggy. Three times it's deleted my shopping list just as I got inside the store. A few times it's deleted the basket contents and I've had to stand there like a lemon, empty the bags and re-scan again.   Also it's got something against me and thinks I'm being fraudulent. Most times at checkout it calls for someone to come and do a sample scan to check I'm being honest. 

Apart from all that it's OK.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 

8:06am 6.5 within target and 16u of tresiba taken

My bedtime level is on this thread


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/re-todays-emails-with-dsn.95094/


----------



## Ibby

9.6 for hubby so think it’s getting fingers crossed


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 6.2  Very consistent!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Can’t hang about today as I’ve booked to have blood tests of liver & kidney function: still need to book before going to get blood tests; long queues in a crowded room are done away with, though, which is a very good thing! And my 9am alarm has just gone off! Need to get moving for breakfast before I leave the house! 

One last post, from notes: you can imagine, guess where they are & what the emojis! 

So, what happened at the Olympics on Day 16?

Well, one final shock in rhythmic gymnastics group all around final! The Mighty Russians have also dominated here wining gold every Olympics since 2000 but, were toppled yet again when they were beaten by Bulgaria: another shock! So, Bulgaria won a gold in rhythmic gymnastics! A VERY DONE to Bulgaria!

Unfortunately no highlights video of its own but, highlights of the final is on the Red Button Day 16 stream 04:00 to 08:00 at around the 1 hour & 36/37 minutes mark after the ladies basketball! Only both of Bulgaria’s gold medal routines: 1 with 5 balls; the other with 3 hoops & 2 sets of clubs ie. 4 clubs altogether! Not very much shown this Olympics but, I got to see SOME of it at least!

Also, there’s a bit more of the top groups’ qualifying ball routines, presumably they did the same routines in the final, on Day 15 red button stream 04:00 to 08:00 around the 25 minutes mark after the men’s basketball! Bulgaria qualifying in 1st, ROC in 2nd & Italy in 3rd which is exactly the way the medals went too.

There’s a bit more of the individual qualifying on Day 14 red button stream 04:00 to 08:00 around the 2 hours & 53 minutes mark after the ladies hockey. ROC’s twins qualifying 1st & 2nd, as usual: Linoy Ashram of Israel in 3rd REALLY stepped it up to take the lead from the start in the final & never lost it for gold; Alina Harnasko of Belarus in 4th but, overtook Arina Averina, after her big mistake with the ribbon, in the final for bronze! 

Finally, remember I mentioned before about the sumo wrestler showing jumping fence startling horses & riders with it’s great big bottom? If you watch the footage on Day 12 live stream BBC 2 12:00 to 12:45 of the first ride before the jump off it was facing the riders about to jump this fence bottom out as in the photo below: in the jump off of the six riders afterwards, course was changed in between; the sumo wrestler was changed to facing the other way so, riders saw it’s face instead of its bottom! The final six jump off has it’s own individual show jumping final video under Day 12.


￼
Just imagine the close up view as the horses & riders were about to jump! 

Got this from the BBC Sport website where there are other amazing photos taken during these games! I particularly like Tom Daley’s photo when he won his gold medal! Here’s the link:-









						21 great photographs from Tokyo 2020
					

A selection of 21 of the most striking photographs taken from Tokyo 2020.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Incidentally, I’m going to watch, at some stage after I catch up on sleep, the artistic swimming duets & team finals that I missed: found their own videos under Day 12 & Day 15; have to wait for those videos to come up to about a day later that makes it SO much easier to find as there’s a lot of channel hopping when watching things live! The BBC patches all of it together in one video but, only for the most popular sports that people want to see!

I’m pleased about the name change from synchronised swimming to artistic swimming & highlighting it as a serious sport that needs, trains & builds up a superior lung capacity in order to doit! It’s a sport that’s had a lot of “schtick”! I’ve always admired it especially, since I can’t swim! Also, as an asthmatic rather envious of the swimmers’ lung capacity!


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Shop and scan scares me. I’m worried I won’t scan something and I’ll get arrested!


Yup, that’s the fear that held me back for some time. I simply put an item in the trolley if I haven’t scanned it, then scan and in the bag. You’ll develop a routine that you’re comfortable with. It’s well worth the effort to escape the tyranny of the speed merchants on the tills. And the queues. 

I also don’t like walking out of a shop without a receipt for purchases.


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> I’m pleased about the name change from synchronised swimming to artistic swimming & highlighting it as a serious sport that needs, trains & builds up a superior lung capacity in order to doit! It’s a sport that’s had a lot of “schtick”! I’ve always admired it especially, since I can’t swim! Also, as an asthmatic rather envious of the swimmers’ lung capacity!


Each to his own but I find it boring. For people who find, for example, cricket boring are unlikely to suddenly find it interesting if they changed the name of the sport.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg & @HenryBennett
> I use the Sainsbo's shop and scan app too. But it's still a bit buggy. Three times it's deleted my shopping list just as I got inside the store. A few times it's deleted the basket contents and I've had to stand there like a lemon, empty the bags and re-scan again.   Also it's got something against me and thinks I'm being fraudulent. Most times at checkout it calls for someone to come and do a sample scan to check I'm being honest.
> 
> Apart from all that it's OK.


You must be on a naughty boy list. There was a period of a couple of weeks when the app simply didn’t load and I used the hand held scanner. I use my own shopping list, but haven’t encountered any bugs in the app (famous last words!) I’ve only twice had a ”border check”.


----------



## Maca44

Where did you get that Picture of me I was just testing my new pants out


----------



## adrian1der

Checking in with a 5.1 at 06:41 this morning. There is quite a wind blowing in West Berks this morning so looks like being a blustery day of sunshine and showers before (hopefully) the better weather arrives tomorrow.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Also it's got something against me and thinks I'm being fraudulent. Most times at checkout it calls for someone to come and do a sample scan to check I'm being honest.


It’s just occurred to me that Sainsbury’s possibly like to make life interesting for their employees by regularly choosing handsome cowboys and not ugly baboons. ??


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> View attachment 18274
> 
> Where did you get that Picture of me I was just testing my new pants out


ROFL


----------



## HenryBennett

BTW @Lanny we’re all expecting the daily synopsis of the Paralympics.


----------



## Lanny

@HenryBennett Oddly, enough, I never watch them! Always seem to forget & miss them!


----------



## HenryBennett

Lanny said:


> @HenryBennett Oddly, enough, I never watch them! Always seem to forget & miss them!


I’ll remind you

I attended a number of events at London 2012 - both Olympics and Paralympics. The Paralympic events were just as exciting, especially in a full stadium.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HenryBennett said:


> BTW @Lanny we’re all expecting the daily synopsis of the Paralympics.


I think we should award @Lanny her own special category gold medal for her sterling daily updates and commentary.


----------



## HenryBennett

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I think we should award @Lanny her own special category gold medal for her sterling daily updates and commentary.


Yup. Not a thought for her own safety or hand/wrist health.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> View attachment 18274
> 
> Where did you get that Picture of me I was just testing my new pants out


I’m trying to think what you were testing them for. It doesn’t bear thinking about


----------



## rebrascora

7.9 for me this morning after a 1.5 unit correction earlier for a 9.7 and multiple stacked corrections before bed. For some reason, going over to my sister's for riding and dinner causes me BG mayhem. Had 3 hypoes whilst there and then went hyper before I set off for home. Stacked 2x 2 unit corrections which brought me down to 8 by the time I got home but then went up again and needed 2 more corrections before bed and I was absolutely shattered and fighting sleep. My Libre graph skipped over and under the upper limit of my range (10) all night and was still reluctant to respond to insulin this morning. Had a really lovely day despite the BG upheaval but it has completely wrecked my Libre stats! 

I need to hit the shops today too, but I'm old fashioned and British through and through. Why would I want to pass up on an opportunity to form an orderly queue?  

Congrats to @adrian1der on your HS on Sat.... At least I think I read somewhere that you got the magic number at some point over the weekend.


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> Congrats to @adrian1der on your HS on Sat.... At least I think I read somewhere that you got the magic number at some point over the weekend.


Thanks @rebrascora - yes I snuck in with a 5.2 on Saturday


----------



## HenryBennett

rebrascora said:


> I need to hit the shops today too, but I'm old fashioned and British through and through. Why would I want to pass up on an opportunity to form an orderly queue?


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Thanks @rebrascora - yes I snuck in with a 5.2 on Saturday


Ooh I missed that. Congrats!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 7.9 for me this morning after a 1.5 unit correction earlier for a 9.7 and multiple stacked corrections before bed. For some reason, going over to my sister's for riding and dinner causes me BG mayhem. Had 3 hypoes whilst there and then went hyper before I set off for home. Stacked 2x 2 unit corrections which brought me down to 8 by the time I got home but then went up again and needed 2 more corrections before bed and I was absolutely shattered and fighting sleep. My Libre graph skipped over and under the upper limit of my range (10) all night and was still reluctant to respond to insulin this morning. Had a really lovely day despite the BG upheaval but it has completely wrecked my Libre stats!
> 
> I need to hit the shops today too, but I'm old fashioned and British through and through. Why would I want to pass up on an opportunity to form an orderly queue?
> 
> Congrats to @adrian1der on your HS on Sat.... At least I think I read somewhere that you got the magic number at some point over the weekend.


After reading about “glitches” and “bugs” and “honesty checks”. I’ll carry on with shopping the old fashioned way like you Barbara, thank you very much. I was in Aldi at 9, Tesco at 9.40, home for 10.15. Smug or what? Took me, with a bit of help from Mr Eggy, until 11 to put it away though!  Now planning my batch cooking day tomorrow. So excited! Do I need to get a life?


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me today, maybe that glass of prosecco last night, but hopefully running and yoga will sort that out and no wine tonight as I have to drive in the morning or of course it could have been the tiny slice of battenberg I made yesterday and I may have eaten some of the marzipan as well.  I made it for hubby and he said, I think you have put too many almonds in this as it tastes quite strong, I then had to point out what marzipan is made of, he then comment but the one from Tesco doesn't taste of almonds as much as this, well that would be the difference between homemade using a good quality marizipan and a mass produced shop bought one then, think the comment went over his head.  Anyway pictures of my first attempt, which I was pretty pleased with even if the pink was too dark.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> After reading about “glitches” and “bugs” and “honesty checks”. I’ll carry on with shopping the old fashioned way like you Barbara, thank you very much. I was in Aldi at 9, Tesco at 9.40, home for 10.15. Smug or what? Took me, with a bit of help from Mr Eggy, until 11 to put it away though!  Now planning my batch cooking day tomorrow. So excited! Do I need to get a life?


I refuse to answer those questions as they may incriminate me.

However, it is worth pointing out that dinosaurs wouldn’t use SmartShop in Sainsbury’s and look at what happened to them.


----------



## Molly M

9.7 for me this morning..... but in better news, 7.2 2 hrs after lunch


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> View attachment 18274
> 
> Where did you get that Picture of me I was just testing my new pants out


They leave little to the imagination LOL.   At least you’ve waxed your legs.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> I refuse to answer those questions as they may incriminate me.
> 
> However, it is worth pointing out that dinosaurs wouldn’t use SmartShop in Sainsbury’s and look at what happened to them.


They still allow dinosaurs in Tesco, for the time being!
 I do all the hard work by choosing the products, and pushing the one trolley with the dodgy wheel around, nearly put my back out this morning manoeuvring round the corners, the least they can do is tot up my purchases for me! 
I’m doing it for the workers, they’ll all be out of a job if we all scan and shop or use self service. Sad but true.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> They still allow dinosaurs in Tesco, for the time being!
> I do all the hard work by choosing the products, and pushing the one trolley with the dodgy wheel around, nearly put my back out this morning manoeuvring round the corners, the least they can do is tot up my purchases for me!
> I’m doing it for the workers, they’ll all be out of a job if we all scan and shop or use self service. Sad but true.


Yes, it’s sad but true, but I still avoid the dreaded speed merchants.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all.

We had another dreadful day yesterday. My wife not only believes their are intruders getting into the house to harm her and her things but she really does believe some horrible stuff about me going back years. All of it is nonsense but she cannot see that. She won't even look up her illness to try to understand it. She would rather be frightened and in tears suffering at the hands of her own mind. I hate her illness. It has ruined both of our lives. Sadly it seems like its getting worse although, for now, the voices in her head have stopped (she says). Of course I cannot get any support or help because she is no direct threat to herself or others and so she lingers on in perpetual fear and suspicion and just gets more and more ill. The way this is going the trend will continue until she does become an obvious danger and is sectioned again whereupon our marriage will be over.

I just hit the whisky last night and ate nothing. Slept well though 

So what are the results of all that this morning?

BG 4.8 (thankfully BG seems to always be ok)
Weight 54.8 Kg (whoops below target, just fluid and solid loss from not eating yesterday afternoon and evening)
BMI 20.63
Weight lost 35.6 Kg
Body mass lost 39.4 Kg (eek !)


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 5.9 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- Urgh! It was a triple whammy when bunging in the 2nd lot of LR this morning: do 2 lots of 39; the first lot was fine but, the 2nd lot hurt on the way in, Ouch! then, stung when I pushed the insulin in AND, to top it all off, it bled like mad when I pulled it out! NOT a nice start to the day!  I REALLY don’t like the triple whammy! A rare frown from me that’s not quite a mad face!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Tuesday 5.9 today
no time to read through everybody’s post but saw yours @Gwynn, hope that today is a better day.

early start for me Have a great day everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning. 
And a bit of a dicky tum as well. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.    4.9 here.

Sending (((hugs))) @Gwynn - I hope today’s a better day for you both.

The sun’s shining and there’s a knitting group meet-up this morning. Must remember to take my knitting!

I hope the jab-site isn’t too sore @Lanny - I hate a squirter and the bump it leaves. Frustrated face emoji!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
Up slightly late this morning but at 07:39 came up with a 5.2.


----------



## Michael12421

@DuncanLord


----------



## mage 1

Congratulations on your 5.2


----------



## Maca44

4.5 this is getting boring now


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Woke in the night and sensed I might be dropping, was 4.5 on the Libre, so had a couple of jelly babies to head off a hypo. I did a lot of digging in daughter’s garden yesterday and was surprised not to get a gardening hypo at the time, but my liver obviously helped out then, and restocked overnight instead.


----------



## Barfly

8.3 at 6:45 for me today and 7.4 before breakfast at 7:45.   Anyone know why?  It's the first time I have actually done it as I wake up as well as before breakfast.  I normally do it just before breakfast.
Breakfast is 50gm muesli and an orange.  My 2 hrs after breakfast check is all over the place, over the last week anything from 12.01 to 7.3, but my breakfast is always the same.   I don't get it.
@Gwynn  I hope things get better for you mate, it sounds like you need some relief.  Hope you get it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and just north of the border with a 7.1. not too bad after an estimated curry .

Another day in the office beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Good morning...and it is a much bettee one! Had a full nights sleep with no alarms going off, stayed in target all night and woke to a 4.4 early, quickly upped slightly with 1JB and another snooze, then woke again to 5.1. 

@Gwynn i hope today is better for you and your wife. Its very sad.
@DuncanLord congratulations on the HS


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.7 today, must remember to do my contraceptive injection at some point today, hate doing it as it sits in a lump under the skin and is quite noticeable 

Was either 14.0 or 13.2 at bedtime last night, no idea why, went to test my ketones anyway and couldn't, Libre reader had absolutely no charge    currently on charge now, just in case!

@MeeTooTeeTwo I hope you feel better soon
@DuncanLord congratulations on your HS!
xx


----------



## Telemóveis

7.3 this morning (6.9 yesterday and 8.1 the day before)

Blood sugars seemed to be out of control yesterday (a random 13.9 before lunch, and 16.2 before bed, possibly due to a failed thigh injection)

Frustrating


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all ok 
8:06am and 4.9 for me so a tiny bit under target 5mmol - 8mmol


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @DuncanLord on the HS.

Sending my best wishes to @Gwynn - I hope you have a better day today

@MeeTooTeeTwo I hope you feel better soon

A 4.8 for me at 05:43 this morning. A lot of low cloud around in West Berks but we are promised a better day once it burns off. I hope so as I planning a BBQ for this evening


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo I hope you feel better soon


Thanks. I went back to bed and slept another 2 hours. Feel a whole lot better now. 
Congratulations @DuncanLord on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Back in the sixes with 6.4, knew yesterday was a fluke.

Had a lie in after a late night, well it was for me, we were on hedgehog watch. Unfortunately he didn’t come at his usual time, when I say usual time I mean the twice we’ve spotted him so far, eventually went to bed at midnight. Mr Eggy had set up his camera and he arrived at 2.12am and stayed until 2.22. We knew he’d been as the food had been touched, he/ had also left us a present!  He sets off the security light hence being able to see him, the other photos are all just of the dark! We’re very excited though as in 35 years, although we’ve suspected, we’ve never seen one in the garden.

Have a good day all if you can. Hugs @Gwynn. @DuncanLord congratulations on your HS. Nice office @khskel.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> hedgehog watch.


Bloden befriended our local hedgehog in Spain - I knew when they were hanging out cos she had a special bark she only used when she saw the hedgehog - like she was barking WoofTheFudge are you? It used to scuttle around the village in broad daylight, eek! I was worried it’d get run over.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Bloden befriended our local hedgehog in Spain - I knew when they were hanging out cos she had a special bark she only used when she saw the hedgehog - like she was barking WoofTheFudge are you? It used to scuttle around the village in broad daylight, eek! I was worried it’d get run over.


How odd, our dog was rather friendly with a hedgehog we'd meet on her evening walk, they would walk up the patch of grass pretty much side by side! We thought they were just weird but at least now I know she wasn't the only one LOL xx


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Thanks. I went back to bed and slept another 2 hours. Feel a whole lot better now.


Good, glad to hear it! Jealous of the couple hours extra sleep though! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me this morning.

@DuncanLord congrats on your HS
@Gwynn - I couldn't like your post as you are having such a hard time at the moment, but my thoughts are with you.
@MeeTooTeeTwo - pleased to hear you are feeling better after some extra sleep.

Have a great day everyone, the sun is shining in my part of Essex.


----------



## rebrascora

It was 7.3 for me this morning. Went to bed on 8.2 but with active insulin. Overnight graph shows a rather uniform smiley face which is unusual as I don't normally get DP, just FOTF after I get up. Injected 1.5 units Fiasp this morning with my Levemir to cover FOTF (no breakfast this morning other than a chunk of cheese and my coffee of course) but levels have just continued to rise into double figures despite 2 more Fiasp corrections. 
Going to be one of those fire fighting days I guess! Still I'm not complaining. Not when you see what real firefighters are having to deal with around the world and the poor people who have lost everything to wild fires. I can't imagine anything more devastating, and seems to be happening more frequently around the globe on such a large scale. 

Congrats to @duncan Lord on hitting the elusive House Special this morning!

@Grannylorraine Thought your Battenberg looked fab. I admire your motivation to make something a bit special like that. 

@Gwynn Hang in there! Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully she will have a better one and be more lucid and rational. Fingers crossed for both of you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lanny

Well! How annoying! Health centre just called me & I need to go back next Monday to repeat the blood tests as my blood, from yesterday, had clotted! Crikey! Is my blood still a bit thicker after my 2nd vaccine?


----------



## Lanny

I’m actually getting worried as my breathing & heart rate is up & I couldn’t lie down down to sleep last night after my trip out & back! I slept upright as eventually I lost count of how much inhalers I used that was speeding up my heart even more! I’m was thinking back to how long ago it was after the first vaccine that I ended up in A&E where my blood kept getting clotted as well? I think it was about the same length of time, 8/9 weeks, as I was concerned about getting the 2nd vaccine about about 7 to 10 days after! I’m just booking a covid test now! I feel like I have a cold, runny nose & eyes & maybe a fever as I’m freezing & have put the heater on at 25 C


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Lanny my apologies for my flippant remark above (which I've since deleted). I like everyone else on this thread am concerned about your health and as always wish you a speedy recovery.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Just called GP & I definitely need testing again so about to do that by calling 119, like I did last time! Don’t go out until the test is back & go to A&E if things get worse!


----------



## Lanny

I know Dez! Sorry to worry everyone!


----------



## adrian1der

Hope you feel better soon @Lanny


----------



## Lanny

Test ordered & here by 2 days! I wasn’t worried but, annoyed last night when I thought I went out & caught a cold again! Just getting some sleep, still upright, when the health centre called which woke me up & I’m not leaving it so long before getting things checked!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> Test ordered & here by 2 days! I wasn’t worried but, annoyed last night when I thought I went out & caught a cold again! Just getting some sleep, still upright, when the health centre called which woke me up & I’m not leaving it so long before getting things checked!


Hope you feel better soon, and get a negative result on your test.


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I hope you feel better soon, just try and keep as calm as possible as you'll know panicking can make breathing with asthma difficult too (I'm an ex asthmatic, outgrew it as a teenager, diagnosed as a very young child) xx


----------



## freesia

@Lanny try and rest. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lanny

10/08/21 23:17 BS 6.2  for a Phew emoji! BS is back down again. Didn’t want to eat all day, usually don’t when I have a fever, & had to as BS was rising without any food: could be basal but, I’m not fiddling with it especially, if I don’t want to eat; don’t want to be faced with hypos if the basal is too high! So, all I ate today was greek yoghurt then, a scoop of ice cream both meals with increased NR 46 & 50.

Been dozing uncomfortably throughout the day for about a dream each time: read somewhere ages ago that’s how long each dream is; it’s bang on too as I’ve had other times in my life where I’m restlessly waking after each dream & it is indeed 20 minutes! I’m subconsciously afraid of choking, or waking up choking, as I slip lower than completely upright & I get wetly wheezy: the build up of phlegm, coughing it up, swallowing it back down while wheezing really puts my heart rate through the roof!

Now, I’m noticing a slight improvement since I actually slept a few hours from around 20:00 when I CAN go about 45 degrees off the vertical 90 degrees, turned down the heater to 23 C as I don’t feel so cold, less runny with my nose & eyes & head feels a bit better! Still can’t go any lower than 45 degrees but, even that is much more comfortable to sleep than 90 degrees!

Will keep an eye on BS & eat something if it starts to rise again: still don’t want to eat; just drinking loads of water with jump in heart rate & laboured breathing when I need to go to the loo: tires me out those few steps there & back & the time it takes to calm everything back down again; need to keep hydrated though! I only ate earlier when BS went up to 11.2 & then up to 10.5 without eating for 8 hours & 6 hours! Thank goodness I got the NR right each time with 7.8 after active NR & 6.2 waking now: ate the ice cream just before sleeping; just past the 4 hours mark on the Timesulin cap when I woke.

Not out of the woods yet but, noticing a slight change for the better!


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to read that you are feeling there is a little improvement this evening @Lanny. Hope that progress continues through the night and into tomorrow. Fingers crossed emoji


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday was really really bad. I had to contact the crisis team but as usual, unless my wife is a danger to herself or others, there is nothing they can do AND they cannot force her to take her meds or increase them unless she is sectioned. So we all suffer. It is a real nightmare.

Anyway,  5.5 for me this morning. Blood pressure is very high from all of the stress though.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.8

@Gwynn there is nothing apart from your  morning reading to 'like'.  The rest is very sad.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Wednesday 
5.6 this morning 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> Yesterday was really really bad. I had to contact the crisis team but as usual, unless my wife is a danger to herself or others, there is nothing they can do AND they cannot force her to take her meds or increase them unless she is sectioned. So we all suffer. It is a real nightmare.
> 
> Anyway,  5.5 for me this morning. Blood pressure is very high from all of the stress though.


Stay strong @Gwynn we are all hopeful she will take her meds and your life can be less stressful again


----------



## Maca44

4.4 for me up early for no reason just don't need as much sleep as I used to must be an age thing.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s a high ( for me) 8.5! Don’t know why. I did have a very restless night and my left hip/ pelvis area is killing me. It’s a long running thing and I can go months without feeling anything but it’s  been niggling for a week or so, decided to start misbehaving quite badly on our walk yesterday. Luckily we were near the end of our 6.5 miles. I hobbled the rest of the way home. Rest day today methinks. I need to be fit for our holiday to Devon in two weeks time, we’re planning on doing lots of coastal walking. Only about 600 miles of the South West Coastal Path left to do!

Have a wonderful Wednesday. @Gwynn stay strong. @Lanny hope you feel better soon. And here’s me complaining about a bit of back ache.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 here.

Good to hear you’re feeling a bit better and got some sleep @Lanny. I hope things keep on improving throughout the day.

(((Hugs))) @Gwynn. I hope things improve at your end too.

Anyone seen @merrymunky lately?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, crawling along the top of the red most of the night, should have reduced basal after yesterday’s gardening stint at daughter’s. Her new lawn area is now ready for seeding, so no more digging…until I start on the next bit of the project (meanwhile she is wielding a paintbrush inside, I’d rather do her garden than help with the decorating).
Hope you’re feeling better, @Lanny .
Im sorry things are so tough at the moment, @Gwynn .


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today, just about to do my morning yoga.

@Gwynn sorry to hear you are having such a hard time, my sister in law suffers with her mental health, has psychotic episodes, thinks everyone is out to get her, won't accept that her dad died last December, she thinks he has been abducted, she won't take her meds, she has been sectioned befor and sadly think she will need to be again as my husband and I both work full time, and live 40mins drive away so can't go check on her everyday, she has been totally alone since December, like you when we called the crisis team they said unless she was a danger to herself or others there is nothing they can do.

@Lanny - hope you start to feel better soon.

Hope I

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.5 for me today, just about to do my morning yoga.
> 
> @Gwynn sorry to hear you are having such a hard time, my sister in law suffers with her mental health, has psychotic episodes, thinks everyone is out to get her, won't accept that her dad died last December, she thinks he has been abducted, she won't take her meds, she has been sectioned befor and sadly think she will need to be again as my husband and I both work full time, and live 40mins drive away so can't go check on her everyday, she has been totally alone since December, like you when we called the crisis team they said unless she was a danger to herself or others there is nothing they can do.
> 
> @Lanny - hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> Hope I
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


The problem I have with the crisis team saying that, so what do you do, do you wait for these poor people to harm themselves or others before you get help when I could be too late. I don't know how you all keep it together living to a close relative/person who suffers like this.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.4 for me. Had a short hypo about an hour before bedtime last night and a small rebound pushed me out of target most of the night though thankfully not too high. Grrrrr, had been 100% yesterday until that, and it wad the first hypo in over a week. Oh well. 

Sunny outside today but won't be in the garden much, got to take mum to hospital today for tests. Hope she's ok.

@Lanny, i hope you feel better soon.
@Gwynn so sorry to hear your wife had another bad day. Its such a sad situation and frustrating that you can't get help.


----------



## Roozle

9.2 on waking, 7.5 10 minutes later after getting up, going to the loo and making a cup of tea. Bizarre!
PS I already posted this in a new thread called dawn phenomenon

oops, that should have been foot on the floor not dawn phenomenon. I still don’t understand why the levels were so different within such a short time (but I am a relative beginner at this T1 malarkey)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

An awful 11.0 for me this morning, no idea why  

Managed to do my contraceptive injection near 4pm yesterday, very painful thigh since, there's no bruise or anything but must've done something as its never been as sore as this before!
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

Another long but enjoyable day ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
Well after a bedtime hypo which was the second one after a teatime one - you can see it on the thread below I woke at 07:58am with 5.7 and 16.0 units of tresiba taken 




			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hypo-before-tea-hope-ive-treated-it-the-right-way.95214/


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:16 this morning. Did a BBQ last night - it was great to out in the garden again after all the dismal weather we have had of late.


----------



## Barfly

7.9 today at 7:48am, only the second one under 8 for me.  Sunny and 18 in Poole atm.


----------



## DuncanLord

Roozle said:


> 9.2 on waking, 7.5 10 minutes later after getting up, going to the loo and making a cup of tea. Bizarre!
> PS I already posted this in a new thread called dawn phenomenon
> 
> oops, that should have been foot on the floor not dawn phenomenon. I still don’t understand why the levels were so different within such a short time (but I am a relative beginner at this T1 malarkey)


It could be the Dawn phenomenon but I believedthat was where BG went up as we get up. 
One thing I have noticed, in my relative short diabetic life is that different fingers can give results 1 mmmol apart due to blood not being an even mixture. 
The other is the speed of a drop with just a short exercise. I’ve found a walk of only 1/2 Km can at times drop my BG by a full 3 or 4 mmol. 
Stay safe and just keep testing.  Perhaps @rebrascora can help.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.0 this morning at 07:15. 
@Lanny hope you feel better soon. 
@Gwynn Hope life improves soon
Stay safe everyone


----------



## SB2015

4.8 This morning, and a lot more rested.

Ooooooops
Yesterday woke very very early with Bg of 24 and high ketones!!!
I had a new pump after my other cracked.  I had successfully entered all the ratios and basal rates, and need to go through the manual days before switching to the auto.  After a bad start on this pump I was ready for a Rocky few days.  However I did not factor in my idiocy.  I had set up my basal profiles but not used them all.  I forgot to set this when I started the new pump.  When I woke I realised that I was using a profile with a rate of 0 units per day!!!!  I had had no basal insulin since 10:00 am.  During the day I had a very spikes day but was doing endless corrections but just out it down to settling in.  At 2:00 all my corrections had run out and I was heading for silly time!!!  Once I realised what had happened I corrected, set alarms to test again and drank loads of water.  Not much sleep but I slept like a log last night and woke to a nice flat line.  Normal service resumed.  I still have a week of manual to do, but at least I have it working properly now.

The sun is shinning, I have a singing lesson to look forward to and will get out in the garden today.

Have a good day all


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> An awful 11.0 for me this morning, no idea why
> 
> Managed to do my contraceptive injection near 4pm yesterday, very painful thigh since, there's no bruise or anything but must've done something as its never been as sore as this before!
> xx


I hope things settle down soon @Kaylz


----------



## SB2015

Just caught up.

@Lanny I hope that you are feeling better soon.  Lots of rest.
@eggyg i hope the hip settles down.  Lots of stretching while you rest?
@Michael12421 I hope that you and your wife have a better day today.


----------



## freesia

SB2015 said:


> 4.8 This morning, and a lot more rested.
> 
> Ooooooops
> Yesterday woke very very early with Bg of 24 and high ketones!!!
> I had a new pump after my other cracked.  I had successfully entered all the ratios and basal rates, and need to go through the manual days before switching to the auto.  After a bad start on this pump I was ready for a Rocky few days.  However I did not factor in my idiocy.  I had set up my basal profiles but not used them all.  I forgot to set this when I started the new pump.  When I woke I realised that I was using a profile with a rate of 0 units per day!!!!  I had had no basal insulin since 10:00 am.  During the day I had a very spikes day but was doing endless corrections but just out it down to settling in.  At 2:00 all my corrections had run out and I was heading for silly time!!!  Once I realised what had happened I corrected, set alarms to test again and drank loads of water.  Not much sleep but I slept like a log last night and woke to a nice flat line.  Normal service resumed.  I still have a week of manual to do, but at least I have it working properly now.
> 
> The sun is shinning, I have a singing lesson to look forward to and will get out in the garden today.
> 
> Have a good day all


@SB2015 a pump sounds very confusing! I find it bad enough with MDI to constantly work out, correct and adjust. A pump seems so much more involved. Is it or is it me not having any experience of one?


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> @SB2015 a pump sounds very confusing! I find it bad enough with MDI to constantly work out, correct and adjust. A pump seems so much more involved. Is it or is it me not having any experience of one?


I wouldn’t switch back to injections.  Once things are working it makes my life so much more flexible, and with the automated closed loop I find I can ignore my Diabetes for quite a lot of the time.  However if things go wrong on a pump it goes wrong quickly and badly, but the advantages of pumping for me outweigh the disadvantages by miles. 

Whatever we do to manage our Diabetes it does require us to be on the ball, and I definitely wasn’t on Monday!!!  On MDI i forgot injections, muddled the cartridges and put them in  the wrong pens, ….
On the pump there are just different things to forget.  
Off to change my cannula, as Humphrey has just politely asked me to do so!


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> @Michael12421 I hope that you and your wife have a better day today.


I think that you must be referring to @Gwynn


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning. If I had got up when I injected my Levemir it was a nice 5.4 and I will admit that if it had been 2 decimal points lower I WOULD have got out of bed then and claimed my accolade, but I had a late night, so decided I could treat myself to a late start. Still, it means that I haven't needed to inject for FOTF and I am having a late breakfast/brunch today so quite nice to be able to skip an injection. 

@Roozle 
Do you finger prick or use Libre? It is quite unusual for levels to drop on a morning so just wondering if these are Libre readings and it was perhaps a rebound and then algorithm correction following a compression low from lying on the sensor just before you woke up. 
If the readings were finger pricks then your diabetes is probably just weird  . I will happily swap you though as it would be much more convenient to have a Foot on the Floor drop than a rise. You might even manage to have an unbolused breakfast and who doesn't love needing one less injection a day!


----------



## Lanny

11:27 BS 7.1  Not bad considering that I slept past LR & it was 5 hours late but, it’s in AND I got more sleep ALMOST horizontal on two pillows: puffing away like a steam train; but, head cold mostly drying up so, no more wet wet wheezing & not afraid of choking. Inhalers in now & nose is just starting to run a bit so, not completely clear yet but, a lot drier! Heart rate is still faster but, little trip to the loo & back was a LOT easier compared to last night & less time to calm back down. Another good sign is that I actually want to eat! So, I’ll try out some greek yoghurt for breakfast!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- A bit more myself & emojis are creeping back in again!


----------



## Roozle

rebrascora said:


> 3.9 for me this morning. If I had got up when I injected my Levemir it was a nice 5.4 and I will admit that if it had been 2 decimal points lower I WOULD have got out of bed then and claimed my accolade, but I had a late night, so decided I could treat myself to a late start. Still, it means that I haven't needed to inject for FOTF and I am having a late breakfast/brunch today so quite nice to be able to skip an injection.
> 
> @Roozle
> Do you finger prick or use Libre? It is quite unusual for levels to drop on a morning so just wondering if these are Libre readings and it was perhaps a rebound and then algorithm correction following a compression low from lying on the sensor just before you woke up.
> If the readings were finger pricks then your diabetes is probably just weird  . I will happily swap you though as it would be much more convenient to have a Foot on the Floor drop than a rise. You might even manage to have an unbolused breakfast and who doesn't love needing one less injection a day!


I finger prick and am quite happy to admit that my diabetes is weird


----------



## Telemóveis

6.8 so an improvement but still higher than the 4s and 5s Im used to...

Lunch was a 8.6 so could be a return to normal (lunch and dinner readings in 10s yesterday, whilst bedtime was 7.3, nothing makes sense anymore )

Hoping everyone gets on as best as possible today


----------



## rebrascora

Telemóveis said:


> 6.8 so an improvement but still higher than the 4s and 5s Im used to...
> 
> Lunch was a 8.6 so could be a return to normal (lunch and dinner readings in 10s yesterday, whilst bedtime was 7.3, nothing makes sense anymore )
> 
> Hoping everyone gets on as best as possible today


I usually find, if nothing makes sense, it is because my basal dose needs adjusting but you are still very early days  with your diagnosis so discuss this with your nurse if things don't settle down in a few days. 6.8 is absolutely fine as a waking reading though.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Thursday 6.9 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me this morning, after a steady rise from 7.0 through the night


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.7.5 today. Went to bed on 6.5 because I couldn’t face anything to eat so winged it. I lost!

Not much going on today for me except a beautifying appointment at 1pm. I’ll walk into town for a bit of exercise and have a mooch around the few shops that are still open. I WILL NOT BUY ANY BOOKS. I WILL NOT BUY ANY BOOKS. I WILL NOT BUY ANY BOOKS. 

Have a fab day.


----------



## Lanny

06:44 BS 6.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Courier will pick up my covid test from 08:00 to 16:00 today so, will do the swab test now.

Head cold symptoms are more or less all gone now, no longer freezing & have switched off the heater! I’m just left with a chesty cough, still managing  to sleep horizontally on two pillows but, occasionally wake to cough up a build up of phlegm.

NR doses came down a bit yesterday but, still found myself heading off a hypo at the 90 minutes after mark 23:30 BS 4.5, 1 JB then, 10 minutes later 23:42 BS 5.5 & an oatcake to cover the 2.5 hours left of active insulin. Kept testing to see if an oatcake was enough 00:43 BS 6.8 & 03:51 BS 6.4 before going back to bed. So, trying normal doses today & can add corrections if needs be!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 6.4 today. Am now home and glad to be. Won’t bore you with details but I look like a children’s game with the amount of tubes coming in and out of me. Apparently spent some time in ICU though I don’t remember it. Various staff came to see me to check I was ok but I didn’t have a clue who any of them were, very sweet though. The important thing is that they believe they got all the mesh out, took the team 7 hours. Anyhow I am back, feeling very delicate and quite a long road ahead but going in the right direction.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Cold out there but I will go out for a bit of a walk if it doesn't start raining.

4.7 on the meter this morning.

Had a set of blood tests done yesterday so I will get my latest HbA1c result very soon. My guess is that it will be below 39 (the last result). Pretty good if it is especially considering that it started at 140 !!!

Had a much better day yesterday. My wife was much more relaxed and even left the house to meet me at the surgery (unheard of) !!!

An interesting and possibly concerning bit of thinking going on in my own  head. I am quite bothered about gaining any weight. Any amount of weight. Happy when it goes down. Unhappy if it goes up. Especially now that I have exceeded my ultimate weight goal (55 Kg, now 55.1 Kg, yesterday it was below that) 

I need to switch to a weight maintenance diet but dread having to repeat the significant diet/exercise regime I have been on for the last 6 months. And I do worry that my weight will just *pile* back on so presently I am finding it hard to actually shove more into my mouth! You hear horror stories about yoyo dieting and I don't want to go there.

Like today 0.1Kg above target so I feel obliged to cut down my food and yet I know that 0.1Kg is nothing, fluid, solids, and weight can vary way (weigh  )more than that on a normal daily basis. But equally I know that 0.1 Kg today, tomorrow, the next day, etc leads to disaster.

Just interested in the way my mind is struggling right now. 

Having said all that I actually don't want to lose any more weight either as I am convinced that that way lies poorer health again.

Thankfully I can and do monitor everything every day. I shall now monitor my thinking and approach going forwards.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. After an awful day in double figures with corrections, drops and bounce backs yesterday, today i've woke to a 7.4.

@Sue EK so glad you're home and things went well. Take it very easy, get plenty of rest. Take care.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 6.4 today. Am now home and glad to be. Won’t bore you with details but I look like a children’s game with the amount of tubes coming in and out of me. Apparently spent some time in ICU though I don’t remember it. Various staff came to see me to check I was ok but I didn’t have a clue who any of them were, very sweet though. The important thing is that they believe they got all the mesh out, took the team 7 hours. Anyhow I am back, feeling very delicate and quite a long road ahead but going in the right direction.
> Have a good day all x


Glad you’re home Sue and the op was a success. Now rest! Let the family run after you and don’t worry about the dust the mantlepiece or the unplumped cushions or whether a certain ornament is 1 millmetre slightly to the left! I didn’t after my various operations! NOT! 
Take care. Xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.1 for me today, so pleased with that after a good hill repeat run last night.

Booked to go trekking with Alpacas while I am in Norfolk, which is something I have wanted to do for ages, it is only a couple of hours, but quite excited.

@SueEK - pleased to hear you are home, please be gentle with yourself, hope once you have recovered this leaves you pain free.

@Lanny - hoping your test is negative.

@eggyg -  I still love a physical book, be it a novel, cooking or baking book, I much prefer the feeling of thumbing through the pages.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Ooh, great to see you posting again @SueEK. Glad to hear you’re home and taking it easy.

Fingers crossed @Lanny for a negative result and a swift recovery from your pesky cold. 

A bit of decorating for me today, unless I get tempted into the garden by a bit of sunshine. It’s exciting not knowing how the day’ll pan out!


----------



## HenryBennett

@SueEK good to hear that you’re back home. Speedy recovery.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning. Cold out there but I will go out for a bit of a walk if it doesn't start raining.
> 
> 4.7 on the meter this morning.
> 
> Had a set of blood tests done yesterday so I will get my latest HbA1c result very soon. My guess is that it will be below 39 (the last result). Pretty good if it is especially considering that it started at 140 !!!
> 
> Had a much better day yesterday. My wife was much more relaxed and even left the house to meet me at the surgery (unheard of) !!!
> 
> An interesting and possibly concerning bit of thinking going on in my own  head. I am quite bothered about gaining any weight. Any amount of weight. Happy when it goes down. Unhappy if it goes up. Especially now that I have exceeded my ultimate weight goal (55 Kg, now 55.1 Kg, yesterday it was below that)
> 
> I need to switch to a weight maintenance diet but dread having to repeat the significant diet/exercise regime I have been on for the last 6 months. And I do worry that my weight will just *pile* back on so presently I am finding it hard to actually shove more into my mouth! You hear horror stories about yoyo dieting and I don't want to go there.
> 
> Like today 0.1Kg above target so I feel obliged to cut down my food and yet I know that 0.1Kg is nothing, fluid, solids, and weight can vary way (weigh  )more than that on a normal daily basis. But equally I know that 0.1 Kg today, tomorrow, the next day, etc leads to disaster.
> 
> Just interested in the way my mind is struggling right now.
> 
> Having said all that I actually don't want to lose any more weight either as I am convinced that that way lies poorer health again.
> 
> Thankfully I can and do monitor everything every day. I shall now monitor my thinking and approach going forwards.


Can I give you a bit of advise. I’m saying this because I care.
Throw out your scales. Many years ago I used to diet obsessively, stepping on the scales every spare moment. It’s counterproductive. I now use my clothes as a guide and occasionally ( when I remember) step on the scales. I eat carefully,  watch my portions, walk often and I can hand on heart say I’ve stayed the same weight for about 10 years, give or take a pound or two. I feel so much more relaxed about it now. You’ve done so well, cut yourself some slack. It was the best thing I did.


----------



## Lanny

Glad to hear you’re home @SueEK after your op!


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.1 for me today, so pleased with that after a good hill repeat run last night.
> 
> Booked to go trekking with Alpacas while I am in Norfolk, which is something I have wanted to do for ages, it is only a couple of hours, but quite excited.
> 
> @SueEK - pleased to hear you are home, please be gentle with yourself, hope once you have recovered this leaves you pain free.
> 
> @Lanny - hoping your test is negative.
> 
> @eggyg -  I still love a physical book, be it a novel, cooking or baking book, I much prefer the feeling of thumbing through the pages.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I’m book obsessed Lorraine. I’ve hundreds. I do have a Kindle for holidays but nothing compares to a real book. I love feeling them, flicking through the pages, smelling them ( shhh! That’s a secret!) I have dozens of cookery books and although I do look for recipes on line I write them down in a book I’ve got. Call me old fashioned but real books will never die out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Can I give you a bit of advise. I’m saying this because I care.
> Throw out your scales. Many years ago I used to diet obsessively, stepping on the scales every spare moment. It’s counterproductive. I now use my clothes as a guide and occasionally ( when I remember) step on the scales. I eat carefully,  watch my portions, walk often and I can hand on heart say I’ve stayed the same weight for about 10 years, give or take a pound or two. I feel so much more relaxed about it now. You’ve done so well, cut yourself some slack. It was the best thing I did.


@Gwynn, I totally agree with eggy on this one, I used to weigh myself everyday, it was as much part of my morning routine as brushing my teeth or hair.  Because I still have 13 to lose, I didn't throw the scales away, but my son onky gets them out on a Saturday, they are hidden in his bedroom, which as a 30 year old man, I respect his privacy and do not go into without his permission.  It has helped me not to be so obsessed about what that number is, more how I am feeling and how comfortable my clothes feel.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> I’m book obsessed Lorraine. I’ve hundreds. I do have a Kindle for holidays but nothing compares to a real book. I love feeling them, flicking through the pages, smelling them ( shhh! That’s a secret!) I have dozens of cookery books and although I do look for recipes on line I write them down in a book I’ve got. Call me old fashioned but real books will never die out.


Yes the smell, plus sometimes the memories when you look at a book you haven't browsed for ages.  Yes maybe we are both old fashioned, but I will carry on being old fashioned where books are concerned.  Although I don't very often buy them, I still prefer a magazine to an e version.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@SueEK Glad to hear your home and recovering. 
@Lanny I'm happy to hear you're improving. Fingers crossed for a negative test result.
4.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. 
Glad you’re home and on the road to recovery, @SueEK .
I love a real book too, @eggyg . I got Little Dorrit off the shelves to reread the other day. I’d completely forgotten that it starts in Marseilles with the Meagles family complaining because they’ve just had to be quanantined after travelling from the east, because of the risk of plague (I think in those days they kept you on a small island off the coast). Very topical!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I’m book obsessed Lorraine. I’ve hundreds. I do have a Kindle for holidays but nothing compares to a real book. I love feeling them, flicking through the pages, smelling them ( shhh! That’s a secret!) I have dozens of cookery books and although I do look for recipes on line I write them down in a book I’ve got. Call me old fashioned but real books will never die out.


I'm with you both @eggyg and @Grannylorraine. Theres nothing like the smell of a book. I do have a kindle and try to alternate between both. I had to have a sort out the other day though as i have no more room to store books. I passed on 17 to a friend and kept only books i'd enjoyed reading. I was surprised at how many books i have that i haven't already read!


----------



## Barfly

7.9 for me today.  Hopefully getting more consistent.  Bit cold in not so sunny Poole this morning 17deg and breezy.
@SueEK   Hope you fully recover ok.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a miraculous 5.9 for me.

Badly miscalculated the  carbs in a portion of chips last night and ended up at 15. Looks like I got the correction right.

Anyway more keyboarding today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

9.0 for me, had to inspect my bolus pen and cartridge at tea time last night after dropping it 

@Sueglad to see your home and doing ok xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.0 for me today but it involved a 1.5 unit correction through the night. Caught it before it went into double figures though so I am starting to claw back some of the damage to my Libre stats that happened a few days ago..

@SueEK So good to hear from you again and that you are home and they are optimistic about having removed it all. Really hope that you have a speedy recovery and that the operation resolves your associated health issues. Must be a huge relief to have it behind you now.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:16. I'm also a big fan of paper books rather than e-books. When we moved house in 2019 I did rationalise my collection and disposed of some books. Things like my O-level text books - I suspect the syllabus has changed   I keep a stack of unread books in my study and only transfer them to the bookshelves once I have read them.

@SueEK I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Maca44

4.5 after 10hr sleep was knackered yesterday


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 6.4 today. Am now home and glad to be. Won’t bore you with details but I look like a children’s game with the amount of tubes coming in and out of me. Apparently spent some time in ICU though I don’t remember it. Various staff came to see me to check I was ok but I didn’t have a clue who any of them were, very sweet though. The important thing is that they believe they got all the mesh out, took the team 7 hours. Anyhow I am back, feeling very delicate and quite a long road ahead but going in the right direction.
> Have a good day all x


Good to see you back,take care . Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope everyone is ok
8:18am - 6.3 for me and 16u tresiba taken
9:22am - 8.5 - bef breakfast


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.5 for me at 07:15
@SueEK Glad your home and making a steady recovery. 
@eggyg    I love real books.  Even though you say you are not going to buy any in the shops, I think you just might.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 5.5 for me at 07:15
> @SueEK Glad your home and making a steady recovery.
> @eggyg    I love real books.  Even though you say you are not going to buy any in the shops, I think you just might.


I think you may be right. But I won’t buy as many as usual as I have a three mile walk back home. There’s method in my madness.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I think you may be right. But I won’t buy as many as usual as I have a three mile walk back home. There’s method in my madness.


Take a rucksack!


----------



## Roozle

Good morning

8.9 today


----------



## Gwynn

No worries. I will keep the scales. I was just fascinated with my thinking. I will relax a bit.... unless the bood results come back bad.

I like trying to fathom out how my body works (or does't work) and I really like sorting out my meals.

Gotta do something !!!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Take a rucksack!


I did and used a bag too but no books. Pair of jeans, two tee shirts. 21KitKats, twin pack of McVities dark chocolate  digestives and a large shower gel! It was also very warm walking so I had to remove my gilet and put it in another bag! No room for books but the good news is my monthly book subscription arrived today. Two new books. 7 miles walked too!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I did and used a bag too but no books. Pair of jeans, two tee shirts. 21KitKats, twin pack of McVities dark chocolate  digestives and a large shower gel! It was also very warm walking so I had to remove my gilet and put it in another bag! No room for books but the good news is my monthly book subscription arrived today. Two new books. 7 miles walked too!


Well done!   What’s this book subscription you talk of? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Lanny

05:42 BS 5.0 Just about ok: borderline as I don’t like waking in the 4’s; very little wriggle room in the 4’s & 5 is as low as I like to go! 

Actually, my BS is strangely being a bit on the low side & I’m considering lowering LR?  Back to normal NR doses yesterday & BS was ok at 2hours after eating & ended up a teeny tiny bit lower than I started with after 4 hours but, it continued to drop lower by another 1 to 1.5mmol lower by the next meal so, that’s a sign of too much basal! Just as well I’m back to eating as that would have been a problem if I wasn’t! Strange! Maybe my body’s still busy fighting this “thing” off & my liver isn’t trickling out as much glucose? Right, 6am is fast coming up & I’ll try 76, instead of 78, & see how things go?

Heart rate still a bit higher but, the effort, & recovery time, is definitely better from little walks between rooms in the house! Still a chesty cough & a bit of phlegm build up while horizontally sleeping but, things are getting better! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone 4.7 here which is fine.

Nothing planned for today, yawn


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.1, Considering how much pasta and sauce I had for dinner last night is a completely ridiculously low reading.  Oh well, toast and marmalade it has to be.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

had bloods taken yesterday so see how quickly Hba1c gets fed back by Dr 
fingers crossed for something in the high 40’s but I suspect it will be mid 50’s 
will wait and see, 
having a tough week at work this week

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.1, Considering how much pasta and sauce I had for dinner last night is a completely ridiculously low reading.  Oh well, toast and marmalade it has to be.


Ack!  Hope you aren't feeling too bad, and that you levels improve soon


----------



## goodybags

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.1, Considering how much pasta and sauce I had for dinner last night is a completely ridiculously low reading.  Oh well, toast and marmalade it has to be.


 That’s a low wake up hope your at more normal levels later


----------



## SB2015

4.3 this morning after a couple of hypos in the night.  Another week in manual mode before switching back to auto mode, so worth sorting the basal profile to get rid of the night hypos.  I was being lazy.

Glad to hear that you are home @SueEK and I hope that your recovery goes smoothly.
That is a horrid low @Michael12421 .  I hope you are not feeling too rough with that.

Weird weather again I think so take layers seems to be the order of the day.
Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## SueEK

Morning 7.3 here. Had a few beans with an omelette yesterday so probably that. Having to weigh up what to eat against keeping ‘movements’ moving.  Managing to sleep well despite sleeping a lot during the day. Seeing nurse later to change dressings and show me how to change leg bag, they have been excellent and saw me within hours of my needing them when I got home.
@goodybags hope your results are what you want them to be.
@Michael12421 aaargh hope you get that number up quickly 
Have a good day everyone and thank you for your get well wishes xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 7.2 for me today. 
@Michael12421 get some fast acting carbs in you quickly before the toast and marmalade!!
@SueEK, good news that you are sleeping well, it can only aid recovery. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Several showers of that really wetting heavy drizzle yesterday spoiled our plans for a walk. Oh well, I thought, at least it will save daughter having to water her newly prepared lawn area before she sows the grass seed. Spoke to her later…not a drop of rain there, six miles up the road.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Libre said 3.9 so a finger prick would’ve been in the 4s.

Don’t forget @Michael12421 that after a hypo there’s potentially more in store throughout the day - don’t you just love this condition! Hope you’re up in the safe zone now.

I got obsessed with my ‘movements’ after an op last year @SueEK - glad to hear you’re eating and also getting great follow-up care.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

8.5 for me this am.  Probably the spaghetti carbonara last night....Sun poking through now and again 17deg atm. in Poole.
Beautiful day in Swanage yesterday, guys are swimmin' guys are sailin'


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 today from a rather chilly part of Scotland lol

@Michael12421 couldn't agree more with @freesia you really need to start treating these bad lows with fast acting carbs first rather than using biscuits or toast etc, you need your levels up as quickly as possible, even having the marmalade on it's own off a spoon before the toast to get your levels up
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all in and 5.9 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Well done!   What’s this book subscription you talk of? Sounds interesting...


It’s a crime/ thriller subscription, two paperbacks ( occasionally they surprise you with a hardback that’s just been released)  a month for the equivalent of £10 if you join for a year. You don’t know what you’re  getting, but they’re always newly published. I joined last September and there’s only been the one I haven’t been keen on, but I still read it. I’m definitely going to renew my subscription next month. It feels like it’s my birthday every month!  BTW, it’s called Capital Crime Festival Ltd.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  hope you're all good - I'm quite pleased because it's the first time I've had normal Coca-Cola to sort out a hypo so I was worried whether it would work - at 6:40am I woke but felt ok but did my waking test 3.9 - no idea why I was hypo so if anyone can put any ideas in my head that would be great - 07:08am hypo check and I was 7.8 so had follow up carbs which was 1 finger of a 2 finger kit kat - no idea if chocolate is a slow acting carb or not so if anyone can let me know I would be grateful.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.4. I’m  late because I had brekkie first, I was Marvin!

Bright and breezy here, wish I had some washing to do as it’s a grand drying day, but I did it yesterday as it was also a grand drying day! No plans apart from hosting our regular Friday lunch for baby Zara and her mummy. She’s 5.5 months now and doing really well, of course she is absolutely gorgeous, must take after her Grandma. 

Have a fantastic Friday everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 07:11 on an overcast and dull morning in West Berks. I did some baking yesterday so I have a fresh stack of flaxseed crackers and an almond soda bread loaf to keep me going


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
Hope everyone is well, although @Michael12421 your levels do seem on the low side. 
At 07:40 this morning I had a finger prick of 4.6, which slightly confused me as lat night after Dinner I was 9.1. Then at Bedtime 23.34 a 6.7.  Normally it  only drops by a few 1/10’s overnight.  
perhaps my pancreas suddenly thought about working or dinner carbs ran out.  Oh well, see what happens over the next few nights.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 on the Libre this morning. Can't get much better than that! I had a battle with levels last night needing multiple corrections to bring them down but once i went to bed they behaved beautifully. I did sleep soundly which helps although I have a 5am scan result on my Libre that I absolutely do not remember performing!

@Michael12421 I am hoping that the marmalade and toast were follow up carbs to stabilize your levels after you ate some JBs or other high glucose chewy sweets or some orange juice to bring your levels up first. I am aware that I am being optimistic in thinking that .


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, baby Zara is beautiful. I can't believe its been 5 and a half months!!


----------



## Maca44

Busy busy today 4.8


----------



## Grannylorraine

Very late on parade as I was not well enough to go running this morning, had dizzy spells yesterday and head is still muzzy this morning, anyway 5.6 when I did wake up at 7.30.

Been a busy morning with work, then emergency childcare as my daughters childminder let her down, so son in law brought them round to me hoping I was still working from home and could cope with them, then mum messaged me in a panic that her online shop had gone wrong and no shopping turned up, order said everything was out of stock, so a trip to supermarket this evening to get mum's shopping.

Nearly the weekend and it is hubbies weekend off this month, so hoping the weather stays dry and can get out to the garden centre.

Well done @eggyg on not buying any books.

Have a good afternoon all.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine hope your day improves and you manage to have a good weekend with hubby.


----------



## Michael12421

My toast and marmalade lifted me to above 19 in just 2 hours and has remained there all day.  Although the temperature is high at 42 degrees I have just taken Missy for a 30 minute walk and still am very high at 19.2.  Had a 3 unit NR correction.


----------



## Lanny

15:07 BS 5.7 after I had a LONG sleep: this morning was only a brief awakening for LR, really; definitely seems lowering LR a bit was the right thing to do as it still held me steady as I slept! 

NOW, for some food! 

PS:- I REALLY need to remember to take my pills with my LR: forgot to take them AGAIN; in now VERY late but, better late than never, I suppose!  I was just thinking in this year where I’ve been ill SO many times the day I start a new packet of pills, BP & cholesterol tabs are both conveniently labelled with the days of the week, has slowly slipped from Monday to Thursday: have forgotten a day when fuzzy headed, sleep off kilter & LR a bit erratic during the worst of it; I held steady on Wednesday for ages during the last few bouts but, forget 1 day, AGAIN, on Tuesday, for a total of 3 days of missed pills this year!


----------



## rebrascora

Blooming Heck! I'm first this morning with a 7.1 Bit disappointing as I went to bed on a dodgy 4.6 and didn't sleep overly well. 
Off up to Scotland again today with Ian and Zak. Selkirk today. Hope we have a smooth journey and find the place OK. I have done my homework and have directions written down. Fingers crossed! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lanny

05:53 BS 4.6  Munched a JB! Don’t like waking in the 4’s! Yesterday was in range albeit for a short day as I slept for most of it from 5,0 to 8.7 & I actually went to bed on 7.6 at 22:56! BS fell THAT much overnight?

6am alarm just off & I’ll reduce LR a bit more then to 74 & see how it goes? Back in a mo!


----------



## Lanny

Right, bunged in 74 LR AND my pills: a habit I must try to cultivate; I want to stay on Thursdays for new pills now & don’t want it to slip again! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Uhmm! I’m ok with eating it’s the in between that my BS is still a bit on the low side! Maybe I’m leaving it too long to eat? I only ate twice yesterday. Mind you, I wasn’t awake for long! I’m still sleeping a lot & just gone with it as I definitely feel better every time after a snooze!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. I'm early today, going away for a few days. 5.4 for me this morning.
@rebrascora i hope you all enjoy the day.
@Lanny nice to hear you're feeling a bit better.
Have a good day folks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning.   
Sunny and bright, so the great outdoors beckons.

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here - I didn’t need that pre-bed snack then, which is weird cos I was up n down a ladder and waving my arms around (painting n deco) all afternoon.

The weather dictates my activities atm - it’s drizzling, so more cleaning n decorating it is then.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 2.3


----------



## Maca44

4.6 for me.

Very busy of late so just nipping in with me stats.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today

on getting out of bed just now foot and ankle is painful today (arthritis) 
good job nothing planned today or tomorrow, looking forward to steroid injection, 
not sure when I’m on a waiting list on that one.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Flower

Morning it’s a 6.8 for me

Off to my Mums for a fun day of defrosting her freezer, last time the freezer wasn’t actually switched off so it was very hard work! I’ll be checking the plug before I get going today. It’s weird/sad going back past our old house and infant school.

Enough with nostalgia, I hope you’re all ok and have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here.


----------



## SB2015

4.4 this morning but flat, so that’s fine.

You sound more organised than us @Flower, and probably don’t end up with a stack of unattached labels at the bottom of the freezer along with bags that could be anything.
Enjoy the rest @Lanny good to go with it if it is what your body needs.
Enjoy a treat as a belated birthday celebration @adrian1der 
Have fun over the border @rebrascora 

Meeting up with some former colleagues for a lunch today.  We all live near each other but are all so busy we just don’t see each other enough.  I shall take my diary (yes it is a good old fashioned paper one) and fix our next lunch date.

Have a good day.


----------



## Barfly

8.5 today for me.   sunny and 18deg in Poole.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10,0 here

@rebrascora hope you have a lovely day once you get here (Scotland I mean lol) only 130 miles from me today haha

@Michael12421 sorry I REALLY can't like your post, I hope you really have gotten some just glucose in you and are back up in range, I'd highly suggest it's time to set alarms throughout the night as this is becoming a very serious problem and highly dangerous xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.5 for me at 06:47, which was a  surprise as went to bed on a 8.8.
Stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a 5.4 for me.

Got back to civilization at 3:30 this morning and woke at 7. A quiet day may be in order. Got to download the rough mixes of our latest efforts which sounded impressive in on the massive studio speakers. Let's see what they're like at domestic volume levels.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. 6.4 after an enforced lie in. We’re going out, out this afternoon so needed some sleep, now having our full English a day earlier than usual. Meeting another three couples, the last time we met was 1st March 2020! 3pm in our local Wetherspoons, cheap and cheerful, for lots and lots of chat, drink and some food when I decide it’s a good idea. The others wouldn’t bother! I may be delicate in the morning.

Have a great day. 


@freesia have a nice break.
@Michael12421 JBs at the ready please.
@SB2015 I too have an old fashioned diary, wouldn’t be without it, enjoy your lunch.
@Flower, top tip, hairdryer and a bowl of boiling water if it hasn’t been switched off or even if it has but has stubborn icebergs!
@rebrascora enjoy your day in Bonnie Scotland.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  

7:34am 6.5 and 16u of tresiba taken - 9:48am 9.2 bef breakfast 36g of carbs, 4.5 units food, 1.0 units correction 

23:30pm 5.8 bef bedtime and had 13g of carbs which was 1 bag of mini cheddars

19:57pm did a 2nd bolus of 2.0 units because decided to have a lovely chocolate pudding
19:52pm 6.3 - 3.5 units and 35g of carbs - because I had my tea instead of a follow up after hypo snack with no bolus I reduced the carb amount from 50g to 35g
19:01pm 3.6 before tea so had a 150ml can of normal coca-cola 

questions for forum members
1 - what do other members think of my bgls?
2 - did I do the right thing reducing my carb amount for my tea?
3 - could my hypo be caused by my dog walk which was earlier in the day and in-between breakfast and lunch?


----------



## SueEK

7.4 and pooped today. All healing well but new bag on and had to set alarm to get up every two hours to help drain the bag, any advice via pm would be good if possible. Weight gone down to 10st so will need to keep an eye on that. 
Sounds like lots happening for many of you.  Enjoy. X


----------



## freesia

@SueEK glad you're healing well, make sure you get plenty of rest. Up every 2 hours must be draining. Take care x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> @SueEK glad you're healing well, make sure you get plenty of rest. Up every 2 hours must be draining. Take care x


Lol ‘draining’ was that an unintentional pun


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry, late today, as did a Costco run for all the boring stuff like laundery detergent, dishwasher stuff, however managed to get myself 3 tea-shirts and some Christmas ribbon while in there.  Then off to Tesco for the food shop.  Anyway 6.1 but as I was still not feeling my best, I had 2 slices of my son's Pizza Hut pizza and a slice of garlic bread, so didn't think that was too bad.

@SueEK - pleased to hear you are healing well, take it easy and let the family look after you.
@rebrascora - enjoy your trip to Scotland,
@freesia - have a nice break, hope the weather is kind to you.

Everyone else have a nice weekend if you are not working, me and mr GrannyLorraine (or Steve if you prefer) are going to the cinema this evening to see The Courier, first time I have been to the cinema in nearly 2 years, so actually excited about this.

Those of you who are football supporters if your team is playing today hope you win, mine is not playing until tomorrow.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

A very late good morning everyone.

4.9 here


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Lol ‘draining’ was that an unintentional pun


Ooops!! Very definitely unintentional! Sorry


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> going to the cinema this evening to see The Courier,


Post and tell us what the film is like. We've been wanting to see it. If it rains while we're away we might go, if not will have to wait until we get back. Its supposed to be sunny and warm this week though so we're making the most of it.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Ooops!! Very definitely unintentional! Sorry


No I found it funny


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## Lanny

05:25 BS 13.8  Not waking as I WAS going to bed but, will stay up a bit after bunging in a correction of 12 units of NR! I ate about 2.5 hours ago & was guessing the bolus! I’m more or less back to normal & my basal needs to go back to 78 as well as I was firefighting with rising BS yesterday, wouldn’t you know it when I’d just reduced morning LR, with increased NR until the evening dose when I bunged it up to 76 which brought my BS back down from 8.7 to 7.5 until I ate when it went up to the 13.8 of above. So, I just bunged in, just a wee bit early, LR back up to the normal 78. Hopefully, with the correction dose of NR, will bring me down & then, go back to normal doses of NR. I actually woke on 14/08/21 at 20:32 BS 7.5 & been awake since then. I ate twice & overdid the NR a bit as at 90 minutes after 23:44 BS 6.0 & ate a bit more but, too much as I finished up on 02:12 BS 11.4 just after the 4 hour mark. I next ate about 04:00 & guessed the bolus but, obviously under did it! I will now try & stay awake another 90 minutes at least to test again before going to bed. Sleep is obviously off kilter now but, I don’t seem to need so much sleep anymore & staying awake for longer now so, slowly work my way back to a semblance of normal patterns!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I see that @Michael12421 waking reading is up a bit, in the 4’s, from the worrying 2’s & up at a weird o’ clock too! Hope things are ok with you? 

I’m awake at weird o’clock too but, will start on working it back to normal o’clock soon?


----------



## Michael12421

Yes it was 3.22 CET.  Bedroom was like a sauna.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 this morning  

which was a nice surprise as following a not particularly low carb meal 
I did hit the biscuits a bit yesterday evening


----------



## SueEK

A low, for me, 5.7 today. Night was slightly better. Managed 2 tiny walks, 5 houses up the road but a good start.
Have a good Sunday all whatever you do x


----------



## Gwynn

4.9 for me this morning.

Out for a walk in a short while. Looks a bit cool out there.

Wife was a bit 'off' yesterday which upset me a bit. 

Today may be a bit of a diaster as I may go out this afternoon to meet up with the church fellowship in their annual beach party (we used to be part of their worship group - I play keyboard). My wife believed that they were saying nasty things about her and trying to poison her. She still believes that so she may react badly to my going to meet up with them. They will be the first people I will have spoken to in months. Of couse, I will only go if it is not raining....


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning, off for my run soon, then 1/2hr yoga session.

@freesia - really enjoyed the film, I was gripped and didn't fidget in my seat once, but it was my kind of film.  Hope if you see it you enjoy it.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.5 for me in a sunny Essex this morning 
Stay safe everyone and have a great day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here.

Well done @SueEK on your short walks (and on keeping that pesky BG in range!). 

Another dull day...fleurggh.  Where’s the promised heatwave? I’m hoping to get in the garden at some point for a bit of maintenance - everything's gone mad.


----------



## Barfly

8.1 today, miserable cloudy drizzle 18deg in Poole today.  Hopefully will brighten up soon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I've got a Heinz Special this morning - 5.7. 
Back to the rainy season and my Roger Black.

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

A little later than usual, but a 5.1 here after a few glasses of white wine last night.

It’s a while since I last fired up my Big Green Egg, so my nephew & family are coming this afternoon for a bbq. Overcast now, but the forecast for this afternoon is good. I bought a ton of meat from my favourite local farm butcher. He’s great.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all 7.4 for me today 



Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 4.5



Glad you have woken up out of the ‘red zone’ today @Michael12421 Phew!

Sounds like you’ve been run ragged by your diabetes over the past few days. Must be worrying for you living on your own. 2.1 is nastily low. And if you are feeling OK at that level rather than being a sweaty trembly mess, it suggests that it’s happening often enough (maybe while you are sleeping) that your brain has adapted and is. no longer alerting you to the seriousness of the situation? 

I believe there is evidence that aiming for waking BG in the 5s helps prevent overnight lows, as can having a late night snack, and/or reducing your basal insulin by a notch whenever you wake low, or in the 4s. Would be worth considering I think.

Please to get some rapid acting glucose stashed away within reach - so some by the bed, some in the living area. So that you don’t have to move whenever your BG drops low (where the temptation might be to allow the next meal to take care of it).

Each minute spent below 4 reduces your hypo awareness. So you want your BG to normalise in minutes rather than hours.

We are worried about your matey. Do take care of yourself


----------



## SB2015

8.6 this morning after another hypo in the night.  I am so looking forward to getting back into auto mode, which eliminated these.

Good to hear that you have already managed a walk @SueEK 
Glad the film was good @Grannylorraine .  I shall look out for that one.

Doing some dyeing for a weaving project this morning.
Cooler today so looking forward to a walk this afternoon.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning and 5.8 here. I am feeling very grateful for the alarm in my Libre 2 as I am now sleeping so much better.

I now have invitations for my yearly check up at my doctors and my yearly appointment with my consultant  who is based at a hospital. After a very long gap with no one seeing me, now everyone wants to see me!! I better get my bloods done.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. I swap one child for another today. Daughter (and cat) are going back to her house, now she’s finished the decorating, and son is coming for a few days as he has holiday spare (he was supposed to be attending a friend’s wedding in Turkey, but it’s still on the red list).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.6 today, probably lack of sleep and stress but we'll get to those reasons after a funnier story

Bruce ordered mobile phones on Thursday that were due to be delivered by DPD yesterday, he wasn't going to be in so spoke to a neighbout who kindly said they would take it in so he set that up on Friday night via the link, yesterday he got a "sorry we missed you text" and told it would be attempted again today but then got a picture of the stuff at his door, worried as someone may have tried to enter his flat on Friday he ran down the road (seeing the DPD van at the traffic lights at the bridge on his way) to get there and find nothing, checked with the neighbour and the driver hadn't even attempted to deliver it there! So very angry he started to come back up the road, he looked up a street and saw a DPD van so ran up the street and caught the driver coming out a gate, on seeing the confirmation on his phone and his VERY old provisional as ID he agreed to hand them over! He must've looked like a mad man! LOL

On to the lack of sleep and stress, neighbour from up and across the landing spent half an hour hammering on next doors door last night goodness knows why, the local pub had a band until midnight that was quite loud AND I've been worried about my grandad, phoned him as usual last night for it to be answered by my auntie and was told they were taking him to the infirmary as they suspect he had another chest infection, asked her to let me know how things went, 3 hours later I still hadn't heard a thing so text her to be told he'd been admitted to hospital and was being kept in! Absolutely raging that she didn't get in touch to tell us! Anyway I phoned the switchboard earlier, was put through to the hospital, the guy at main desk was great and gave me the number to the ward he is in (as I didn't know where he was) and he said to try then but if it went to the voicemail to leave it until after 11 and it did so more anxious waiting to find out whats going on  xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all ok.

Had a night out last night at Haven Primrose Valley which is probably a 5 minute drive from us - we went in the showbar and sat upstairs where the caravan owners can sit - there was a great band on. While I was out I had 1 gin & diet coke, 1 jaegermister, 1 large bag of quavers and maybe 4 papa John's chicken poppers - the chicken poppers were actually hubby & son's but I kept dipping into the bag for them - I feel so guilty now

7:28am 4.2 and 16 units of tresiba taken
00:01am 9.7 bef bed - no bedtime snack - no insulin


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.3 today. Thankfully I’m not hungover but didn’t sleep very well, heart racing. Wine is the devil’s work, it’s not big and it’s not clever.  But we had a jolly good day/night. Lots of laughs and hugs. Home by 10, cup of tea and a slice of toast, I was 7 on the Richter scale but took into account the gallon of Pinot Grigio I drank.

Having a quiet day today, it’s wet up here anyways, reading of books, making of a curry, and possibly a nana nap. 

Have a great day.  

@SueEK glad you’re up and about, but please don’t overdo it. 
@HenryBennett enjoy your BBQ, hope the weather is better than ours. 
@Grannylorraine I’m exhausted just reading your post. Superwoman!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a lovely day yesterday, last night before bed i didn't feel right so scanned. Libre said ok but finger prick said i'd dropped to 3.6! Spent 40 minutes trying to bring it up then subsequently shot up high overnight with a crashing 3.9 at breakfast. Ended up having a JB then eating first before injecting. We had a busy day yesterday so had a meal in the apartment where i used the carbs off the packet. Must have miscalculated somewhere/didnt take into account exercise properly. Eating out tonight, will hopefully get the carbs right.

@SueEK, try aiming for a lamppost a day, if you can't quite manage it, it doesn't matter, just try again another time. Well done getting up and out. Keep resting as well.
@Kaylz, i can imagine Bruce chasing down all the DPD vans lol!! I hope your grandad is ok.
@Grannylorraine i shall be going to see the film. Glad you enjoyed it.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Molly M

9.6 for me today - I had run out of strips and waited ages on them being delivered - so glad they are here now


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.9 for me. A week with little sleep caught up with me. It wasn't the rock n roll lifestyle but the cockerels at the farm behind the studio who were particularly vocal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4.6 for me have a good one peep's


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, i can imagine Bruce chasing down all the DPD vans lol!! I hope your grandad is ok.


With being such a small place we usually only get 1 driver to cover the town but as he was at the lights at the bridge Bruce thought he was heading out the town but he must've been waiting to get round the corner, I'd told Bruce to leave getting back here until half 4 so maybe a good job I did that as he might not have caught up with him otherwise! lol

Thanks, grandad is getting home today armed with antibiotics, I haven't spoken to him as he didn't have his phone and didn't get to speak to the nurse as she was busy when I phoned but the guy I spoke to says he was in good spirits laughing and joking with the nurses, I'll phone him tonight xx


----------



## Bloden

Phew! @Kaylz Glad to hear your grandad is coming out of hospital.


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, grandad is getting home today armed with antibiotics, I haven't spoken to him as he didn't have his phone and didn't get to speak to the nurse as she was busy when I phoned but the guy I spoke to says he was in good spirits laughing and joking with the nurses, I'll phone him tonight xx


Good to hear that your grandad is coming home today.
I hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz glad your grandad is well enough to come home, albeit with the antibiotics, one less thing for you to worry about xx


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys! Not long off the phone to him and he has a touch of pleurisy xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys! Not long off the phone to him and he has a touch of pleurisy xx


Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## HenryBennett

I’m cream crackered but the bbq was good. The meat from my local farm butcher really is second to none. I did two roasts (butterflied half leg of lamb & an end of rump), big fat 92% meat pork sausages and peri peri chicken thighs. And, oh, some salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Lanny

All the best to your grandad @Kaylz


----------



## Lanny

23:32 BS 5.0 & I’m quite happy with that!  A wee bit later than yesterday by a few hours as I stayed up a bit longer: moving my day around a few hours each day; hopefully be back to usual by the next day or day after?

Yesterday was a slowly getting my BS down bit by bit with just a little bit extra, +2, NR while LR was back up to 78 & I’m pleased to get my BS back in range to start of MY day tonight! 

Incidentally, my weekly averages, from my meter, have kept coming down this from 9.2 to 8.0 now & it gladdened my heart to see it go down bit by bit!  It’s still too high, I know but, I’ve been moving it down in the right direction & hopefully get it down further?

A Very Weirdly timed Very Good Morning to you all, coming up for you Normal lot, & have a Wonderful Day from a still Weird me! 

Now going to have breakfast!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.7

At the start of this year my basal was 14.  I have gradually reduced it to 11 based on the advice given on here,  Last nights dinner was a modest amount of pasta followed by a quarter of a large water melon given to me by my neighbour. This morning I am reducing my Toujeo to 10.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Looks very dark out there this morning.

4.7 for me this morning at 5am.

Weight is stable too

We had a good, settled day yesterday, thankfully. 

Nothing planned for today. I want to go out for a walk but it doesn't look too good out there right now.

I did 213 minutes of walking on the beach yesterday which was good but a bit tiring.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Another week of work and one of the team has tested positive for covid but I still have to go in just hope they all have masks on I am the only one who wears one.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 5.8 today 
I haven’t looked back through all the comments, this morning I’m needing to rush around a bit
as have a teams videocall before work, right now about to take my wife into work,

@Gwynn it’s a relief to read your wife had better day yesterday keep up the walking 

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whooping 7.5 for me this morning, hoping it is because I gave into temptation, and ate one of the baked doughnuts I had made last night.  Today's activities including work, running and yoga, oh and making dinner which is spinach and ricotta cannelloni, I onky have one cannelloni tube.

Getting exited about having my tattoo done on Wednesday, I'll post a pic afterwards, already planning more before I know if I can tolerate having this one done.

@Kaylz - sorry only just seen about grandad being taken to hospital, I hope he is improving now.

@Gwynn - pleased to hear you had a calmer day.

Have a nice Monday everyone, I have some sunshine hear in my part of Essex, although a bit breezy.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

Sounds like a good idea @Michael12421  especially with the high temperatures you’re experiencing in Andalucía. A whopping 47 degrees according to yesterday’s weather report!  I’m thinking of raising my basal cos the weather here’s autumnal to say the least, boo hoo.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today. Difficult balancing the need to rest and my longstanding problem with my coccyx , normally I sit very upright to take pressure off it but not possible to do that at the mo so rather uncomfortable to say the least, however not feeling too bad. Yet another day of not doing anything, very boring, didn’t even manage a walk yesterday.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here, needed a couple of jelly babies at 3am, which surprised me, I had a huge lump of pork yesterday evening followed by cheese, and would have expected all that protein to keep on giving through the night.


----------



## Juliecov

I don't measure B G but was 8 at 5am after an accident. Should I worry. Only diagnosed with T2 in April so trying to get my head around this whole thing. 10% weight loss so hoping hba1c has improved


----------



## eggyg

Good morning, autumnal here too @Bloden. 6.7 for me. Suspect that’s the courgette, lime and ginger cake I made yesterday. A tiny slice slipped into my mouth about 8 o’clock last night!  It was very, very nice even though I say so myself. As Paul and Pru might say, it was a good bake. Two courgettes down, ONLY 16 left to go, until tomorrow and there’ll probably be 20!

Busy morning, car in for MOT and service so I’ll go with Mr Eggy to take it to the garage first thing, and we’ll walk back, about three miles, at least I’ll get some walking in, haven’t had a walk since Thursday. Then I’ve a huge pile of ironing to do and I really need to run the Shark around the house. Oh what fun!  Oh and I’m going to chop and freeze some courgettes!

Have a Happy Monday, however mundane it is. We’re still here and that’s what counts.


----------



## Barfly

8.3 for me.  Had a bit of a shock today, got on the scales the first time since diagnosis, and I've lost 4-5 kg.  My BMI was 26 at diagnosis, so I can't afford to lose too much.  The lovely Jane says my arms and legs are too thin---she doesn't say anything about my tummy though......
19 and sunny in Poole today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Juliecov said:


> I don't measure B G but was 8 at 5am after an accident. Should I worry. Only diagnosed with T2 in April so trying to get my head around this whole thing. 10% weight loss so hoping hba1c has improved


If you’d just had an accident, and there had been any shock, or any trauma to the body, you'd have had a release of adrenaline which would push your a blood Glucose up.
Welcome to the forum, by the way, do introduce yourself on the Newbies section where you’ll get a wider section of the forum seeing your posts, or start a thread on the General Messageboard with any questions you have, and members will be along to help with anything you want to ask.


----------



## Barfly

Robin said:


> If you’d just had an accident, and there had been any shock, or any trauma to the body, you'd have had a release of adrenaline which would push your a blood Glucose up.
> Welcome to the forum, by the way, do introduce yourself on the Newbies section where you’ll get a wider section of the forum seeing your posts, or start a thread on the General Messageboard with any questions you have, and members will be along to help with anything you want to ask.


Robin- This got me thinking.  When my annual bloods were taken for my HbA1c reading of 59, I had just come out of A&E after a nasty fall a couple of weeks earlier.   X-rays showed no bones broken but for weeks afterwards I was in such severe pain I was given morphine by the hospital and some for home use aferwards.  Three months later I am still in pain if I move wrongly and just catch it at the wrong posture.
Would this have impacted the HbA1c readings negatively?
Cheers Tony.
Edit-no not the booze, I was at a kiddies playground with my little gddaughter!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 blood, 6.0 new sensor, it's a tad uncomfortable so hoping it settles down 
xx


----------



## Juliecov

Thanks so much robin - I fell and broke my shoulder (still painful) and after 5 hours on floor B G was measured in ambulance who said it was fine. But a friend worried me at weekend by saying it was bad. Your words make sense and are very reassuring. Had blood test last week so hoping hba1c improv as but realise this is lifelong.
I have done the newbies lost but thanks for that


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 8:01am it was 5.9 within target for me oops I've not done my tresiba yet 8:53am! #feelingtoolazytogetoutofbed


----------



## Telemóveis

4.8 this morning (an improvement on yesterday’s 4.4)

Started carb counting on Friday and results have been interesting  It’s early days yet ofc but generally on the low side including 2 hypos (both 3.8) at lunch and evening meal yesterday, so probably taking too much.

Took a bit of a psychological hit last night as well due to a family member accusing me of making life at home miserable (again)... because apparently being diagnosed with a lifelong health condition is nothing to worry about


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. A JB induced 5.1 after alarm woke me with a 4.4. We're doing lots of walking while we're away and i'm struggling to balance the increased exercise/insulin/carbs. Had a slight high overnight followed by it crashing down to the 4.4. Oh well, i'll firefight it this week as next week we'll be back to normal.
Have a good day all, whatever you are planning to do.


----------



## Gwynn

Wow, it was great on the beach this morning. Sand blowing everywhere. It looked like I was on the surface of mars. !!!

88 minutes exercise, sorted. Hard work it was too. Back home now with a cup of tea.


----------



## HenryBennett

5.8 at my usual 6 o’clock. At my bbq yesterday my great nieces were tempting me with Coke floats. With some difficulty I resisted. I’ve not had a single sugary drink since diagnosis (ditto with crisps and other carb laden snacks) and want to keep it that way. 

I’ve a horrible feeling I’m going to have a frustrating time on the phone today. I’m registered for alerts with the credit reference agencies and have received an alert to say that I’ve applied for a loan (I haven’t) along with two other “soft searches”. It tells me that if I haven’t applied for this loan I should contact Next Finance Ltd, but doesn’t tell me how to do so. Google hasn’t been much help. Ho hum.


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Wow, it was great on the beach this morning. Sand blowing everywhere. It looked like I was on the surface of mars. !!!
> 
> 88 minutes exercise, sorted. Hard work it was too. Back home now with a cup of tea.


Complete with sand blasted face?


----------



## Robin

Barfly said:


> Robin- This got me thinking.  When my annual bloods were taken for my HbA1c reading of 59, I had just come out of A&E after a nasty fall a couple of weeks earlier.   X-rays showed no bones broken but for weeks afterwards I was in such severe pain I was given morphine by the hospital and some for home use aferwards.  Three months later I am still in pain if I move wrongly and just catch it at the wrong posture.
> Would this have impacted the HbA1c readings negatively?
> Cheers Tony.
> Edit-no not the booze, I was at a kiddies playground with my little gddaughter!


HbA1c gives an approximate three month average, but it is weighted towards the last 6-8 weeks, I think. (It also depends from person to person how long your red blood cells last before your body scraps and renews them) So something that happens in the last few days before a test would be unlikely to impact it, but anything going on for a couple of weeks would certainly make a difference. Pain is one of the things that can certainly cause elevated BG levels. How much difference is anybody’s guess though!


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me yesterday and 6.6 this morning but I was battling a high last night which ate up several stacked corrections before I got it settled and ended up going to bed, as I often do, with insulin on board. ie I broke some of the basic diabetes management rules yet again but sometimes you just have to do what you know works for you.

Had a great weekend. Trip to Selkirk was a big success. People were really friendly and welcoming and we all had a good laugh at our collective failure to individually navigate a 5 mile course through the estate tracks and woodland and collect shells which had supposedly been placed at strategic points..... we are convinced the shells were either never placed at the points indicated or someone moved them! Then we did some cone driving and then some "difficulties" (obstacles) We managed 3rd place and Ian won first for best turned out, plus we got a lovely green tartan rosette just for turning up, so came home with 3 rosettes and some lovely memories of a great day! Then yesterday we went to our club drive which was over an hour's drive south of us, so the old Range Rover has clocked up a few miles over the weekend. Poor Zak was supposed to get the day off yesterday as we had decided that it was Arthur's turn to go out for the club drive but he managed to pull a shoe off overnight (You would think he knew. He is such a slacker!), so Zak got roped in to doing a second trip in 2 days. He was very up for it though!

@Michael12421 Great decision! I sometimes get the impression you are really reluctant to adjust your basal dose but it really is the mainstay of good diabetes management and basal needs seem to change for all sorts of reasons, but heat is a major factor. My basal needs doubled between Feb and May this year from 17units to 35units and I just had to keep increasing it every few days or weeks. Then it dropped back to about 25units and I am now having to increase it again so it can vary quite significantly. 
You need what you need and getting the basal dose right is key to everything and adjusting it downwards is really important especially when you are waking up badly hypo and readings in the 2s are bad even if you don't feel it. Hope the new adjustment improves things for you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Song to work on. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Just caught up after a weekend off line. 5.9 Saturday, 5.1 Sunday and a 6.1 this morning for me.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today 

following blood test week my HbA1c results came back @ 50 

Had good news on the sale of our Mums house yesterday evening, 
we’re exchanging contacts this week then complete next Friday, 
so will be spending a few days in Newbury over the weekend.

busy day at work today, 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

06:02 BS 5.4  Ok, I’m a little bit tired from a little less sleep than I’d like but, I’m back to normal: staying up longer yesterday backfired on me a bit when I fought through my sleepiness around lunchtime to about 2pm; ended up a bit wired for hours afterwards & only went to bed, finally, around 2am! Bunged in LR already & will take pills right after I finish this post: still having to TRY & remember that; cultivating the morning habit of doing the whole lot together!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Once the pills are in I may go back for a bit more of a snooze but, won’t allow myself TOO much! 

Oh yes! My weekly average, from my meter, has gone down a bit again to 7.8!  Definitely going in the right direction!


----------



## Lanny

Pills in & maybe 40 winks?


----------



## Maca44

Morning 4.1


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2 -   reduction of basal 24 hours  ago by just one unit could not have had that result.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.4 today, not often in the fives. What did I do different? I haven’t the foggiest!

Got an extremely busy day coming up. The farmers’ children arrive at 9.30, Mum doing an extra day at work this week. They will be gone 3.30ish, then we will have to walk to pick the car up after her MOT/ service. Was expecting her back yesterday but got a phone call to say two tyres needed replacing. One has a nail in it and the other one has a large nick out of it ( Mr Eggy did clip a kerb a week or two ago!). More expense.  Back home for a quick and simple early tea, then off to look after baby Zara as it’s her daddy’s 30th birthday and they are going out for a meal. Have to be there for 6 o’clock. Think we’ll be cutting it fine.

Have a great day everyone.  Roll on bedtime I say!


----------



## Gwynn

2 good days in a row. Let's hope the trend continues.

Oh and BG at 4am this morning was 4.8

Nothing planned, not even a walk as it looks horrible out there but I do have to go out for a small amount of shopping a bit later on.

I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.6 here.

Got some unexpected gardening done yesterday after the rain stayed away. And today I’m off to mum’s for a good old natter. 

That’s a great A1c @goodybags.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 after a hypo yesterday just before I was going running, I felt suddenly tired, dizzy and an overwhelming desire to eat something carby, said to my son I don't feel great, he asked me what my blood sugars were, tested and 3.8, despite only occasionally having a hypo, I know these are the signs, yet just did not think about it yesterday.  Anyway had a couple of jelly babies and number rose, but later in the evening just found my hand in the jelly baby packet and ate about 6 in one go for no other reason than they tasted good.  Needless to say I didn't run.

Also think I have a cold as a bit sneezy and a stuffy nose.

Dull and grey here in South West Essex today.

Have a nice Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry for got to say @eggyg - sounds like a busy day for you.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, reduced basal by half a unit and managed to stay out of the red overnight, after an 8mile walk yesterday. Who was a complete numpty, though? Stopped for a lunchtime bite at the cafe in the next village half way round the walk, and discovered I’d forgotten to put my insulin pen into my bumbag. Luckily my BG was on a downward slope with the exercise anyway, and a salmon and cream cheese bagel didn’t do too much damage, and I was just brushing the 10s by the time I got home and able to bung some insulin in.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 for me 

Congratulations and well done @rebrascora to you, Ian and Zak for taking rosettes back down the road with you! 

Grandad had an ambulance out yesterday morning, couldn't breathe very well and had chest pain, the Pleurisy is only in one lung, it was 2 female paramedics that showed up and one of them had it in both lungs last year, they made sure he was ok and told him to take Nurofen for the pain, I'm a bit flabbergasted that they didn't tell him to take painkillers when he was discharged from the hospital! I'm feeling very emotional and down and keep bursting into tears as the way the current situation has made me means I can't just walk out the door and go check on him to make sure he's ok or help him  I feel like I'm being selfish
xx


----------



## Barfly

8.0 at 8:10am for me today.  Cloudy and 17deg bit of a breeze coming up from the sea front, can smell the salt/ozone in the air, hope it brightens up later here in not-so-sunny Poole.  At least the grockles aren't getting wet....
@Kaylz   Hope your grandad gets sorted.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all. 7.8 with an horizontal arrow here this morning on my brand new Libre sensor which I have been waiting to initialise for the last hour, so not exactly a waking reading. Finger prick shows 7.6 so looks like this is a good one. Will do another test or two throughout the day just to get a feel for how it is shaping up. 
I am getting a pallet of wood pellets delivered today so they will all be to hand ball into my feed room. May need a few jelly babies to keep me in range as that is a lot of bending lifting and carrying. Should probably have reduced my basal as I had to keep topping up with JBs yesterday and I spent most of the day sitting around at the vets with my sister doing very little exercise at all so no idea why I kept going low except that I always seem to go low when I am over that side of the country with her.... there must be something in the air. Came home last night and had to start injecting insulin because levels were rising and needed 3 corrections before bed and I didn't get home until 10pm!!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.4 here this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6:34am and a tiny bit under target at 4.6 for me - 16 units of tresiba taken
23:16pm 4.7 at bedtime - because it was below my bedtime BGL of 8mmol I had 23g of carbs and no humalog - my 23g of carbs was 4x rich tea biscuits

I might be wrong here so any help would be appreciated - do the differences between bedtime BGL and waking BGL show if your background insulin is working as it should do?


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone, 5.2 today so good to be back in the 5s


----------



## Michael12421

@Telemóveis


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today. One of our friends from the caravan site coming to visit today which will be nice. Am feeling I can do more but only for very short periods and am being strict with myself.
Have a good day all x


----------



## khskel

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> 6:34am and a tiny bit under target at 4.6 for me - 16 units of tresiba taken
> 23:16pm 4.7 at bedtime - because it was below my bedtime BGL of 8mmol I had 23g of carbs and no humalog - my 23g of carbs was 4x rich tea biscuits
> 
> I might be wrong here so any help would be appreciated - do the differences between bedtime BGL and waking BGL show if your background insulin is working as it should do?


That's how I see it and adjust my basal accordingly, mind you I'm on levemir twice daily so can adjust daytime and nighttime independently.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and  I'm on a house special this morning.

Breezy outside would be a nice drying day if it were I for the rain.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Molly M

It's an 8.3 for me.  

Looking very overcast here but we are going to chance a walk.  We have a lovely reservoir near us that's filled with swans, ducks, geese and tons and tons of babies..... oh not forgetting the robins that land on your hand if you remember to take them some seeds.  I did 2 laps of the reservoir yesterday so will try that again as it had a great effect on my bg yesterday.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mum2westiesGill

khskel said:


> That's how I see it and adjust my basal accordingly, mind you I'm on levemir twice daily so can adjust daytime and nighttime independently.


Thanks @khskel I thought so


----------



## Michael12421

@khskel


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me at 06:02 this morning


----------



## Diastard

5.3 today at 8AM.

5.9 at almost 4PM (had an afternoon nap).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.2


Good morning Michael 

How do you feel with levels that low in the morning?  Could you reduce your basal insulin overnight?
I know that this has been suggested before, and there are difficulties for you changing you basal insulin to help with this.   However with more hypos overnight, the more your body is going to get used to these, and the more you are likely to lose your hypo awareness.

I hope that you have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning and glad to be back in auto mode.  The pump will still be using some fairly erratic data as part of its calculations, but it still does better overall than me.  This is VERY early for me but too much to do to get back to sleep.

Joined a new choir yesterday.  It is going to be so lovely to be singing together again, but we don’t start until September.  Doing my first ever open mic event this evening with two friends.  Feel slightly sick at the thought of it, but I have prepared well so it is just the nerves to deal with.

Glad you are feeling better bit by bit @SueEK 

Have a good day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good dark morning to you all. Three calm days in a row. Some record. Glad though.

5.4 this morning.

No idea why but my blood pressure has been slightly high this last week. Keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Lanny

06:06 BS 5.4  LR & pills both in: hopefully becoming 2nd nature now?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ll have to call 119 & chase up my test results as there’s STILL no email or text message: checked on website & it says it should only take a maximum of 72 hours; knew it was delivered around 16:00 on the Thursday it was picked up by the courier just before 11:00 so, it’s definitely more than 72 hours! It’s 24/7 so, I’ll call now after posting. Was already worried about no result on Monday when I checked the website for how long for a result & said to myself if I still haven’t heard anything by Tuesday, I’d chase it up!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An early 6.1 for me.

Need to leave early for appointments today as I’m walking, Mr Eggy needs the car, really could have done with more sleep ( had a terrible night) but needs must. My sleeplessness caused me to inject 5 units of basal into my stomach instead of 10 units into my thigh, which is always my first job of the morning. I was thinking it was my bolus! I only realised as it stung, my Levemir always stings on a morning. Quickly loaded up the pen with the remaining 5 and injected into my thigh. THEN I did my basal! What a numpty! 

Coming straight home after my appointments, no lingering in town. Lots to do as our week has been non stop and it continues to be until a slight respite on Saturday. Going on holiday can be hard work can’t it? One more week to go, getting excited now.

Have a great day all.
@SueEK enjoy your visit.
@SB2015 good luck for tonight.
@Lanny no news is good news.

And to the HSers yesterday, @khskel and @Telemóveis, congratulations. We don’t seem to have had as many lately,  so they are even more special. Now I’ve said that, there’ll be loads today.


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> Good morning Michael
> 
> How do you feel with levels that low in the morning?  Could you reduce your basal insulin overnight?
> I know that this has been suggested before, and there are difficulties for you changing you basal insulin to help with this.   However with more hypos overnight, the more your body is going to get used to these, and the more you are likely to lose your hypo awareness.
> 
> I hope that you have a good day.


I did reduce my basal the day before yesterday down to 10 but had a really high morning figure yesterday so today it is back up to 11. I am happy with todays reading  and do not feel at all uncomfortable.


----------



## Lanny

Phew!  WHAT a palaver but, my test result is negative!

The guy on 119 on Wednesday used the wrong number to register my test: asked me for the numbers under the barcode on the package which today’s guy on 119 tells me was for Royal Mail to pick up the package; asked me for the barcode number on the front of the leaflet which I had thrown away so, had to poke through my rubbish bag to find it! so, test was registered & they emailed me the result right away before the the end of the call!  Phew! With a drop of sweat over one eye!


----------



## Bloden

Phew! indeed @Lanny. Glad to hear it’s negative.  

Morning good peeps.  4.7 here.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Stressful few days so not as active here as I was but still logging in


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Two lovely visits yesterday but meant I couldn’t get a sleep so was very tired by evening. Stonking headache this morning, have had a number of waking headaches for some reason. Hubby has a bad hip and he has been struggling to help me so we are like two old crocs. Really having to resist doing things I feel capable of doing but know I mustn’t. Going to try and have a proper shower this morning as a wash doesn’t do it.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.1 here! What a difference a reduced basal makes when you don’t need it! I thought I would, as we did another long walk yesterday, but apparently I’ve adapted already. More walking today (it will involve a pub). This is all because our son is back with us for a few days to use up some annual leave.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone   (I’m not used to this limited selection of emojis)

5.4 this morning, definitely think my lunch insulin ratio is wrong because we’ve hypoed twice in 5 days and not been above 4.8, so will try to get that changed, if I’m acc able to contact the DSNs this time 

I hope you all have a pleasant day


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 this morning, which is tattoo day, I'll show you tomorrow whether I managed to get the whole tattoo or ended up with just a couple of dots.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

9.2 for me but only remembered my test at the end of my museli.  I don't know how long it takes from first mouthful to blood registering.  I was a bit naughty yesterday, had *half* a cream tea at Creech(Corfe Castle) and a steak and kidney pie at Swanage sea front..... Dull and overcast here in Poole today 18deg


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Trying a reduction on my morning levemir as I've been going low in the afternoons despite cutting back on the Novo rapid as well. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 for me

@Michael12421 just curious as to why you are happy with a reading of 3.2? The fact you don't feel it indicates there is something far wrong with your hypo awareness, your 2's would be classed as severe and each one can cause damage to your heart and brain, also I'm confused as to why you have put your basal back up after 1 day, Toujeo adjustments take 3-4 days to show any effect, as you won't set alarms to check you'll never know what your levels are doing overnight but I do suspect you may be going low and the higher waking readings are due to a rebound

Anyway folks, grandad said he was feeling better last night, he's going to take a daunder to the pub today for his lunch, it's literally a minute from his house so hopefully he'll manage fine, he was supposed to be attending the funeral of the local Salvation Army church minister today but it's in Peterhead so he made the decision it was too much for him and I tend to agree so glad he made that decision

@Grannylorraine happy tattoo day! I'm sure you'll do just fine and I can't wait to see the result!
xx


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.2 and flat line since midnight so no lows. My time in target is rather perfect for me at the moment (94%) but as soon as I say it, I am probably going to have a day of highs and lows!

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
8:16am and 6.3 for me - 16.0 units of tresiba taken


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz
Unfortunately there are no half-unit pens for Toujeo so what I have decided to do is inject 10 units on alternate days and 11 in between to see if that helps.









 decided to so is inject 10 units on alternate days and 11 units in between and see if that helps.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.9 this morning, which is tattoo day, I'll show you tomorrow whether I managed to get the whole tattoo or ended up with just a couple of dots.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Ooh good luck, to me you are very brave. Look forward to seeing the finished tattoo xx


----------



## Gruers

7.9 today which is just about my average, off to golf now have a good day


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.0 for me
> 
> @Michael12421 just curious as to why you are happy with a reading of 3.2? The fact you don't feel it indicates there is something far wrong with your hypo awareness, your 2's would be classed as severe and each one can cause damage to your heart and brain, also I'm confused as to why you have put your basal back up after 1 day, Toujeo adjustments take 3-4 days to show any effect, as you won't set alarms to check you'll never know what your levels are doing overnight but I do suspect you may be going low and the higher waking readings are due to a rebound
> 
> Anyway folks, grandad said he was feeling better last night, he's going to take a daunder to the pub today for his lunch, it's literally a minute from his house so hopefully he'll manage fine, he was supposed to be attending the funeral of the local Salvation Army church minister today but it's in Peterhead so he made the decision it was too much for him and I tend to agree so glad he made that decision
> 
> @Grannylorraine happy tattoo day! I'm sure you'll do just fine and I can't wait to see the result!
> xx


Good to hear your grandad is feeling brighter, less for you to worry about xx


----------



## Flower

Good morning 5.3 for me, a biscuit crumb away!

Off for a coffee with my friend - she really doesn’t get the ongoing nature of diabetes and says things like  “you’re not still having to bother with that are you?” when I get my pump out to bolus for coffee & a biscuit. If only! 

Have a good day, I hope you’re ok out there.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.1 this morning following a high of 12.4 at bedtime.   Literally I thought my pancreas had given up this honeymoon period as levels did nothing but go up.  
woke this morning to be surprised at the figure.  Thought it would be much higher so pancreas has decided to work again.


----------



## Kaylz

@Michael12421 I'm afraid it doesn't work like that, you only gave it one day so your higher waking reading was nothing to do with the fact you'd reduced by a unit the previous day as adjustments of Toujeo don't work that quickly, it's the same with Tresiba so I know a bit about it xx


----------



## rebrascora

7.4 for me today but only because I stuck in a 3.5 unit correction in the early hours when I woke up on 12.... and I had increased my Levemir by one unit last night! Not sure what is going on with me at the moment as I needed Fiasp corrections yesterday instead of JBs despite my physical activity. That said, I forgot to mention that I hit a personal best TIR yesterday of 96% (for the past 7 days) with 2% above and 2 below. Was sure I must have blown that with my high last night but it seems I have a new PB this morning with the same 96% for the last 7 days but only 1% below so I must have caught that high just in time for it not to have a significant impact. 


I really don't like needing quite so much insulin to achieve it but the figures speak for themselves so I just have to accept it.

Congrats to @Telemóveis and @khskel on your House Special achievements yesterday. 

@Michael12421 I can only echo what @Kaylz has said. You are literally dicing with death. Being happy with a 3.2 morning reading is lunacy (and I would point out that the people who liked that post are Type 2s), especially when you are using finger pricks and have no idea what is happening during the night. I understand the principle of what you are trying to achieve with alternating the Toujeo dose but I strongly suspect, due to the nature of that insulin and how unpredictable it seems to be for you, that you are making a mistake. I am all for experimenting rather than just following the rules/guidance, but only if it is done with safety in mind and lots of testing or ideally LIbre where you can see exactly what is happening. Experimenting "blind" which is what you are doing, is out and out dangerous. Please reconsider and set your alarm and test maybe twice through the night for a week to collect some data, so that you can see what is actually going on. No need to get out of bed. Have your test kit by the bed, put the light on, test and go back to sleep. We have all done this at different times so we are not suggesting you do anything we haven't done ourselves pre Libre. 
If you wake high in the morning it is a simple matter to inject a correction dose. I have to inject fast acting insulin every morning to cover Foot on the Floor whether I intend to have breakfast or not, so waking up a bit high (8-10) is not a big deal in itself. It is only a small part of the day and as far as I am concerned still within range. If you are waking high because you hypoed through the night without your knowledge then that is extremely serious, but a bit of DP is no big deal.
I "liked" your first morning post only because it tells me that you woke up and are alive and that is a relief! The second post where you say you are happy with the 3.2 reading is deluded and I cannot "like" or encourage that. We are really worried about you. If you hadn't had so many fits and black outs and so little hypo awareness, we wouldn't be on your case all the time but you have lost your hypo awareness and that puts you at severe risk.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.3 for me at 05:54 this morning. Another grey and overcast day in West Berks. Off into London later for a work meeting


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.3 for me today. Doing lots of walking while we are away but struggling with my levels a bit. I'm going to bed in range but any time between 1am and 3am its shooting up. If its continuous i'd up my basal a bit but through the day my levels have been ok or even a bit too low. So i've been correcting and checking. Only problem there is if i have my normal correction ratio i've been waking up around 4.3...a bit low. Last night, i woke and had half the usual correction ie 1u instead of 2u. But 3 hours later i'd gone high again and had to have more, waking late this morning on the 6.3. No idea what is going on


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 6.3 for me today. Doing lots of walking while we are away but struggling with my levels a bit. I'm going to bed in range but any time between 1am and 3am its shooting up. If its continuous i'd up my basal a bit but through the day my levels have been ok or even a bit too low. So i've been correcting and checking. Only problem there is if i have my normal correction ratio i've been waking up around 4.3...a bit low. Last night, i woke and had half the usual correction ie 1u instead of 2u. But 3 hours later i'd gone high again and had to have more, waking late this morning on the 6.3. No idea what is going on


I hear your frustration. My usual basal profile is totally awry at the moment too and I am going high at night instead of in the morning and needing much more insulin to correct. Really thought I had been heavy handed with my correction through the night and actually woke up this morning in a panic because I had a recollection that I had woken up with a 3.2 afterwards but been too sleepy to eat any JBs and therefore fully expected to have been in the red for a few hours. Turns out it was a dream as there is no sign of a reading after that correction until I woke up and certainly no sign of my levels dropping below 7, so 3.5 units only dropped me a disappointing 5mmols! 
What I find amazing is that in my subconscious state at 4am, I was able to make such a good decision. Even more so as I was so sleepy that I actually started to nod off with the needle and pen still in my stomach and then caught myself, capped it and put it away and was out like a light within seconds. I am now quite adept at injecting in the dark so with Libre I don't need to put the light on at all, just scan, inject or eat JB and sleep again. I know we say that learning to manage diabetes is like learning to drive a car and you get into automode once you do it enough but not sure I could operate a car quite as impressively in my sleep!! 
Starting to think that ,maybe the Fiasp is losing it's efficacy with me and it's time to go back to NR again or maybe my body is just changing.


----------



## Diastard

5.7 first thing this morning. Now 5.0 at noon.


----------



## Molly M

Horrendous nights sleep for me - didn't get to sleep until 6am despite being in bed since midnight.  Bg when I got up almost 5 hrs later was 7.7.  I've had brunch and checked 2 hrs later and my reading is identical at 7.7.

I am loving my move from Metformin to Sukkarto - what a difference!  Just moved to 3 a day. Never had an issue with Sukkarto whereas I had horrific problems with Metformin.  Happy days.

Look after yourselves everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Haven’t posted in a while but have read what everyone is up to most days.

The book subscription sound good @eggyg. I love a crime book.

I’m enjoying the doing my own thing ….2 more weeks before it’s back to normal! Feels a long Summer break this time - I know I’m lucky having so long off.

Anyway a 6.8 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Feels a long Summer break this time


I think its gone far too fast!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 5.6  

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Gotta go out for some exercise even though it looks cold and grey out there.

We have now had almost a week of peace here which is so good. The stress was making me ill.

At 5am my BG was 4.7

I had an appointment with the diabetic nurse yesterday afternoon. She was fascinated and interested in the graphs that I took along. We had a really good chat. I think my having taken control and personal responsibility for my health really helped us communicate effectively and positively.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 Good morning all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another early reading. 7.6 ( woz she worf it?). Our younger members have probably thought I’ve lost the plot. It’s a line in an old music hall song, 7s 6d was the cost of a wedding licence back in the day. 37.5p! Anywoo, back  to it. I think I perhaps went to bed a bit low and with active insulin so my liver has decided to help me out this morning. Cheers! 

Had a much better night, hence the early morning, I’d had enough sleep. I have a friend coming for coffee today, I told her I would bake but my kitchen is kind of out of action. Mr Eggy has been repairing the dishwasher, it took him all day yesterday, put it all back together about 6 o’clock last night, it leaked! Luckily, he knows where he went wrong but it’s like an obstacle course with the dishwasher pulled out and spare parts lying about and of course Mr Eggy will be lying about too! Ah well, a KitKat it is then. 

Hope you all have a good day, it’s pretty dull and darkish up here.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone 

4.7 this morning, up early today because I have an opticians appointment. Also thought I would treat myself with some clothes shopping bc a) not been in ages b) need a distraction bc yet another argument last night 

just feel drained atm


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, another decent nights sleep thank goodness and another headache.  6.3 for me today. Got nurse at 9.30 and hoping some of the dressings can come off. Managed a decent shower yesterday which wore me out but definitely made me feel fresher.  Even painted my nails so I look a bit more normal too if you ignore the pale skin and unruly hair lol.
@Grannylorraine looking forward to the tattoo.
@Telemóveis sorry things are not good at the mo.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, bit of Dawn effect creeping in, haven’t had that for a while. Another long walk involving a pub yesterday, I shall either be super fit or exhausted by the time son goes home at the weekend.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Ugh, grey and damp here, and I was greeted by a brown squishy surprise in the kitchen - both dogs look very guilty but neither of them will admit to it. Ho hum. 

Sorry to hear things are tough atm @Telemóveis.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.5 this morning, but I had a complete binge last night, first time in months, had a chicken burger, followed by a Nutella crisp bar and did not even count the jelly babies, feeling a bit sluggish this morning, so going to be back to my a game this morning as I have to work until 10pm tonight.

Any @Kaylz and @SueEK here is the result.  As Kaylz predicted I now want more and have even worked out what I want.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lucyr

13.2 this morning. Honestly, I’m losing my diabetes mojo lately and testing/bolusing/leaving the house is really really slipping. Made an effort and corrected.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and my second HS this week.

Reduction in morning basal seems to have more or less done the trick. No dextrose required yesterday although it was a close run thing at tea time. I've not been on such low amounts of Levemir for ages. It was 25 units per day 6 months ago now down to 7. Keeps you on your toes this diabetes lark 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine Wow well done you and it looks great, no wonder you needed a chicken burger x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.4 waking, went to 5.3 when i got up. Another high in the night needing correcting though i upped the basal by half a unit. Hhmmm...will see how things go.
@Telemóveis i hope things get better for you.
@SueEK good to know you are feeling well enough to get in a shower. Healing is going in the right direction. I hope everything is ok with the nurse today.
@Grannylorraine looks good you are brave! Whats next?
@khskel congrats on the HS


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.3 here on a very wet and miserable looking day

@Grannylorraine I think we need a "love" option as well as a "like" lol, I like it! Very nice and knew you'd get the "bug", we will want pics of any more additions though! LOL, how did you find it?

I see @Michael12421 hasn't posted yet, I do hope your ok xx


----------



## Barfly

A straight 8.0 for me today. Gone back to a whole orange for breakafst, eating a half made no difference.  Removed some of the dried fruits from the muesli and replaced with blueberries, my least favourite fruit.  See how that goes. Had a really crappy rib-eye steak at the Crown in Bransgore, New Forest last night.  It's the worst steak I've had since one in a very memorable Merridin Road House Western Australia in the early 1980's. Bit overcast in Poole today, not so windy so very pleasant outdoors.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning to everyone  hope you're all well

Update
9:35am - 7.4 - bef breakfast - and my lovely insulin advisor advised 4.5 units for 36g of carbs and no correction - no correction probably because it knows that I did a correction earlier - have a look at active insulin -0.25 units - I did 0.5 units at 7:05am


7:05am - 8.2 for me - 16.0 units of tresiba and my bolus advisor was advising to do a 0.5 units correction which I did.
23:05pm - 8.2 - bedtime - even though it was a tiny bit above 8mmol I fancied having a couple of rich tea biscuits which was 12g of carbs but I didn't have the advised humalog because of going to bed
20:55 - 13g of carbs - this was a bag of cheddars during the evening while I was sat watching tv - I didn't have any Insulin

Please can someone comment on if I've done ok here or if I'm doing anything wrong


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A 5.9 this morning at 07:06 having woken up. 
2 hours later, after breakfast of 40g porridge oats and a banana, 79 carbs or 457 cal, BG 10.8. 
stay safe everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Not sure I will be allowed to post the pics on here, but I am going to have a Betty Boop on my left calf, but with her stocking tops on show, cascading roses from the back of my right hip down my thigh, eventually merging with a fairy which will be on the back of my calf, Just need to work something out for my left arm.  I was going to have a butterfly, but the fairy has butterflies with her.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Not sure I will be allowed to post the pics on here, but I am going to have a Betty Boop on my left calf, but with her stocking tops on show, cascading roses from the back of my right hip down my thigh, eventually merging with a fairy which will be on the back of my calf, Just need to work something out for my left arm.  I was going to have a butterfly, but the fairy has butterflies with her.


There's nothing wrong with having a butterfly and there being butterflies with the fairy, my heart has wings on my upper right arm but I have just angel wings on my right forearm xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.8 for me at 06:37 Had lunch with a client yesterday in London. It looks like the grilled halloumi salad was a good choice. He had become a grandfather yesterday morning so insisted on champagne with lunch and it would have been rude not to join in


----------



## Diastard

Went to bed last night at 5.5, woke up with 5.3 now heading into lunch with 5.5


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning. 

Very sad to see @Michael12421 hasn't signed in today. I hope it is just that he has taken offense at my forthright post yesterday and not that he has actually had a really bad hypo and isn't able to post. 
Michael, I am really sorry if my post upset you but I felt very strongly that you are not understanding how serious this is or doing as much as you could to sort the problem. Feeling fine at 3.2 is a huge safety issue not something positive. You need to test a lot more and particularly through the night to find out what is happening and run your levels a bit higher for a while to try to improve your hypo awareness.  
We care about you, otherwise we really wouldn't bother to comment. Please let us know that you are OK. I promise to not comment on your posts in the future unless I can find something positive to say. I have to stand by the content of my post yesterday though but I hope you understand that it was motivated by concern for both you and Missy. 

@khskel Congratulations on a second HS. Hope you can land the elusive triple tomorrow!

@Grannylorraine Love it! Sounds like you have really been bitten by the bug!


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Michael12421 - please let us know you are ok, we are worried about you.


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon. I am perfectly fine with a 5.6 this morning. I won't be posting again.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon. I am perfectly fine with a 5.6 this morning. I won't be posting again.


Great reading Michael and huge relief, but really sorry to read that you are no longer going to post. I very much hope that you will reconsider. People here care about you and you are part of our community. You will be missed.


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 you really need to continue posting here Michael, even us T2s who are useless with offering advice worry about you and enjoy reading your posts about Missy etc. Having read all the posts I don’t believe anyone has said anything unkind to you, just genuine concern for you and your health, please reconsider as you will be greatly missed. I hope to see you being the first to post in the morning as usual xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Hello everyone 
I can’t find anything on the internet about heart rate recovery and BG levels in Type 1 Diabetes patients 
On a very unscientific test, watching on an Apple Watch whilst walking I’ve noticed that when glucose levels are normal my heart rate recovery is good at the top of a hill but when BG levels fall then heart rate rises and do not recover in the same fashion. 
perhaps it could be the early signs of a hypo or it could be just my ‘stupid’ body. 
Has anyone else noticed this when doing your walks?
May be interesting to see if this is a common occurrence and then …….,


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Hello everyone
> I can’t find anything on the internet about heart rate recovery and BG levels in Type 1 Diabetes patients
> On a very unscientific test, watching on an Apple Watch whilst walking I’ve noticed that when glucose levels are normal my heart rate recovery is good at the top of a hill but when BG levels fall then heart rate rises and do not recover in the same fashion.
> perhaps it could be the early signs of a hypo or it could be just my ‘stupid’ body.
> Has anyone else noticed this when doing your walks?
> May be interesting to see if this is a common occurrence and then …….,



Faster heart rate can be a symptom of a hypo along with adrenaline release so yes, your body would struggle to lower your heart rate during /after exercise if your levels are going low and you are releasing adrenaline as a result.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Thanks Barbara, for explaining what’s happening. I honestly thought I was seeing things with my exercise.


----------



## merrymunky

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.0 here.
> 
> Good to hear you’re feeling a bit better and got some sleep @Lanny. I hope things keep on improving throughout the day.
> 
> (((Hugs))) @Gwynn. I hope things improve at your end too.
> 
> Anyone seen @merrymunky lately?


Hanging my head in shame. Was doing so well then the summer holidays rolled in and I fell off the wagon again. I have my hba1c test next week and have to book my annual review on too so going to have to face up to it and get myself back on it soon enough!


----------



## rebrascora

merrymunky said:


> Hanging my head in shame. Was doing so well then the summer holidays rolled in and I fell off the wagon again. I have my hba1c test next week and have to book my annual review on too so going to have to face up to it and get myself back on it soon enough!


Good to see you back MM. Nobody said it was easy especially with a young family but pleased you are ready to climb back on the wagon again and we are here to cheer you on. You have done it before so you know you can do it again.


----------



## Lanny

03:18 BS 6.0  

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon. I am perfectly fine with a 5.6 this morning. I won't be posting again.


Michael, don't you dare stop posting  You are my friend and I want to know you are OK  If there are people whose posts you don't want to read use the 'Ignore' option (but not on me!  )


----------



## SueEK

5.8 this early morning and another headache, damn. Dr ringing today, other than that zilch happening.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone, another good day yesterday. This is becomming a habit !

5.1 BG for me at 5.30am so close !

My body weight is smack on the set goal of 55.5 Kg.

I have a telephone consultation later on this morning. Nothing to do with diabetes. I am a bit nervous about it though.

It is so dark out there right now.

Into weight maintenance phase now and it is a real struggle finding enough food calories without overdoing the carbs whilst keeping protein and saturated fats down. Ok so my food fat intake is up and that is fine but At the moment it seems that adding foods either pushes up the carbs or the saturated fats. Its the saturated fats tight control that is giving me the headache. Trying to keep to the NHS guideline of less than 30g a day when things that have fats in them seem to have saturated fats too. I must be missing something obvious (typical for me). Oh and the protein needs to be below an NHS maximum apparently. Its a bit like playing food Sudoku on a Rhubiks cube whilst tapping my head and stroking my tummy and subtracting 7 from a number repeatedly. 

Guidelines are just that and I doubt that the skies will fall if I exceed them slightly. But I don't actually know and when I was definitely not following any guidelines I became very ill and that was not good. There must be a good rationale behind the guidelines. At least I hope there is. But they may be a bit like '5 a day' though and therefore rather arbitrary. 

So the obvious question, what foods do you recommend that are low carb, low saturated fats, (high protein ?). Oddly, whisky fits the bill (and I do like a whisky) but I suspect that way could lead to disaster


----------



## goodybags

7.1 

bit of a busy life in my world at the moment 
have a great day and weekend everybody 

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. All the sixes, 6.6 and I’ve been up since six again! I promised myself I would try and sleep later but I find it really hard, I’m awake but tired and just can’t drop off. Then I yawn all day and have to go to bed early, vicious circle.

The good news is my dishwasher is fixed and my kitchen is usable again. I did manage to bake yesterday, I made brownies whilst Mr Eggy was in the shower so he wasn’t sprawled all over the floor, and pastry which I put in the fridge and made a quiche once the dishwasher was back in place. Result on all scores. #firstworldproblems 

Baby Zara and mummy coming for lunch, it will be the last time we see them until our return from holiday in the middle of September. I hope Zara doesn’t forget us, we’ll have to FaceTime from Devon! 

Have a great day, the weather looks much better for us today, thank goodness, yesterday’s weather was nowt nor summat as we say up here!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 4.2 with blood and 5.8 with new sensor, first time it has ever been this way round and hope it settles down. These days I just use the sensor straight away rather than wait 24 hours before I activate it. Is that the same with all of you using sensors? I will need to change the alarm if it carries on. 

@Michael12421 Always good to hear from you and hope you keep on posting.
@merrymunky,  please be kind to yourself  as it is so hard with a young family. I hope your results are positive. 

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Bloden

merrymunky said:


> Hanging my head in shame.


You don’t need to hide from us lot @merrymunky - no-one here’s going to shout at you.   I have lots of days where I don’t do what I “should”.  Glad to see you’re okay! 

Morning good peeps.  4.3 here.

A day of home admin is required - let’s see if I can be disciplined and get it done!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, the run of 5s I had seem well and truly done.
 I had stopped warming up my sensors for 24hrs, @New-journey , but the one before last resolutely read 2.8 for the first night, and only sprang into life after I’d mentioned to OH that I would be contacting Abbott! Thereafter it was spot on, so I've gone back to applying them the day before activation. My first couple of Libre 2s also read higher than a fingerprick for the whole duration, but the last few have been spot on.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

5.0 for me and feeling good


----------



## stackingcups

Dipping my toe in here to join in, bare in mine I only started on 10 units of lantus yesterday! 

10.6 today. Seems to have come down from an average of 11.5 since starting blood pressure medication. Interested to see the difference the insulin makes.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.8 for me

It's blooming cold today so wasn't the best to start eating my breakfast and find the yoghurt must've been touching the back of the fridge and was frozen, shivering and sore teeth! 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and close but no cigar with a 5.3

Got a song buzzing round my head. Must get it knocked into shape.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Its a bit like playing food Sudoku on a Rhubiks cube whilst tapping my head and stroking my tummy and subtracting 7 from a number


How many hands do you have?


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.1 for me today
Stay well and safe.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today 

(just noticed this had been there since 5 am and I forgot to press 'post'!  )


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all well.
7:08am - 11.0 for me and no idea where its come from - 1.5 units correction - 16.0 units tresiba taken
23:44pm - 11.5 - bedtime - no bedtime snack for me tonight!

You can see my levels from yesterday on this thread


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/bgls-from-7-8-12-8.95277/


----------



## New-journey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here, the run of 5s I had seem well and truly done.
> I had stopped warming up my sensors for 24hrs, @New-journey , but the one before last resolutely read 2.8 for the first night, and only sprang into life after I’d mentioned to OH that I would be contacting Abbott! Thereafter it was spot on, so I've gone back to applying them the day before activation. My first couple of Libre 2s also read higher than a fingerprick for the whole duration, but the last few have been spot on.


Thanks @Robin I think next time I will. I have started speaking loudly and telling my sensor I will have words with Abbott and see if it works.  I don't mind if it is lower than the fingerprick, but higher is a big problem for me.


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 today and a new PB of 97% TIR 

@New-journey I have gone the other way and I am now applying my sensors at least 12 hours in advance. I was always wary of the adhesive not lasting as I lost a few sensors towards the end of their life, with them coming loose/off in the shower. Now that I have an arm strap, I am happy to apply them in advance and know that they will be secure for the full time plus some, so I now give them bedding in time although I have always found the Libre 1 pretty accurate right from the 60 min start up for me. I still haven't switched over to the Libre 2 yet and not in any rush although the upgrade has been sanctioned. The original Libre works so well for me I am really loath to change, especially when it seems that quite a few people have had teething problems with the Mark 2. Like you, I am used to it always reading slightly lower than a finger prick so a change like that might throw me a bit.

@stackingcups Welcome to the thread and look forward to seeing your levels come down into range as your insulin regime is adjusted to suit your body.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone   Hope you have a good day

5.9 this morning. Opticians appointment went fine with no prescription change. Didn’t buy any clothes (hometown has never been good if I’m honest) sadly.

Helping out in my nan’s garden today


----------



## New-journey

rebrascora said:


> 6.3 today and a new PB of 97% TIR
> 
> @New-journey I have gone the other way and I am now applying my sensors at least 12 hours in advance. I was always wary of the adhesive not lasting as I lost a few sensors towards the end of their life, with them coming loose/off in the shower. Now that I have an arm strap, I am happy to apply them in advance and know that they will be secure for the full time plus some, so I now give them bedding in time although I have always found the Libre 1 pretty accurate right from the 60 min start up for me. I still haven't switched over to the Libre 2 yet and not in any rush although the upgrade has been sanctioned. The original Libre works so well for me I am really loath to change, especially when it seems that quite a few people have had teething problems with the Mark 2. Like you, I am used to it always reading slightly lower than a finger prick so a change like that might throw me a bit.
> 
> @stackingcups Welcome to the thread and look forward to seeing your levels come down into range as your insulin regime is adjusted to suit your body.


Thanks @rebrascora and I will now wait before I activate it. I have loved my Libre 2, and the alarm going off when I am  low has  helped me so much. I now sleep soundly as I am  no longer worried about going too low during the night. So hopefully this is just a blip and it will correct itself after 24 hours. I also need to get a arm strap!


----------



## Gruers

Another sad 8.3 today but on we go. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 this morning, been out for a 10k run this morning thought I was taking it easy with what seemed like a slow pace, and acheived a personal best pace for 10k.  Still slow, but felt good to see that.

Have a lovely Friday everyone,


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A 5.5 for me after 2 corrections overnight!!! I have no idea what is going on at all as we are walking so much while we are away!! Hopefuly it will settle soon. The days are all levels within range or mid 4s so just don't understand whats happening when i sleep. Could it be the meals out, the glass of wine, too much exercise.....ah who knows any more. Back to normal Sunday so we'll see.


----------



## Kaylz

Telemóveis said:


> Didn’t buy any clothes (hometown has never been good if I’m honest) sadly.


The town I live in is even worse here in Scotland, I mean we don't even have a clothes or shoe shop and haven't done for years   xx


----------



## rebrascora

New-journey said:


> Thanks @rebrascora and I will now wait before I activate it. I have loved my Libre 2, and the alarm going off when I am  low has  helped me so much. I now sleep soundly as I am  no longer worried about going too low during the night. So hopefully this is just a blip and it will correct itself after 24 hours. I also need to get a arm strap!


I used to have anxiety about going low overnight but then I had a spate of nocturnal hypos for several weeks even having reduced my evening basal down to zero and of course I woke each time and dealt with it which kind of reassured me that I can trust my body and that I don't need to worry about night time lows. So much so that I am actually considering switching the alarms off at night when I get Libre 2 so that they don't disturb my sleep with possible compression lows or other erroneous low readings or even natural lows. It is amazing how diabetes affects your mental outlook. I have gone from wanting something with alarms to now considering disabling them once I get that !unction. Total U-turn in outlook!


----------



## adrian1der

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon. I am perfectly fine with a 5.6 this morning. I won't be posting again.


Hi @Michael12421 Please keep checking in. We all care about you and missy


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me at 06:29 this morning.


----------



## Molly M

8.0 for me - happy Friday everyone


----------



## Diastard

Went to bed last night at 4.5, was 5.2 before breakfast this morning. About to start lunch, I'm 5.0.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> Went to bed last night at 4.5, was 5.2 before breakfast this morning. About to start lunch, I'm 5.0.


Congratulations on what we call an House Special. 5.2 is the nominated optimum waking reading and gets you a metaphorical gold star for the day.... wear it with pride!


----------



## SueEK

Diastard said:


> Went to bed last night at 4.5, was 5.2 before breakfast this morning. About to start lunch, I'm 5.0.


Congrats on your HS


----------



## Gwynn

Congratulations! I missed it myself by 0.1 on the meter. Ah well.


----------



## Diastard

Thank you for those congratulations, though I'm a little bit confused !


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Diastard - congratulations on the HS.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Diastard - I hope it is the first of many for you   

5.2 is considered the "perfect score". Not too low for T1s and not too high for T2s. It is a bit of fun that we all join in with


----------



## Diastard

adrian1der said:


> Congrats @Diastard - I hope it is the first of many for you
> 
> 5.2 is considered the "perfect score". Not too low for T1s and not too high for T2s. It is a bit of fun that we all join in with


OK, I understand now. Thanks. I had seem comments about this before but I assumed people were trying to get into the 4s, which is my own target. I think my own BG generally settles back to 5.5 if I fast, but it seems to be a bit lower this week.


----------



## Lanny

03:47 BS 5.1 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 

Today I’m up earlier than a work day, as busy weekend trying to get the house clearance of the former family home (down in Newbury completed)


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. Another 6.6 at 6am. Exactly like yesterday. Does that mean I’m the devil?

Wet and murky up here, set for the day I believe. That’s fine, no where to go and no one to see, which suits me as this must be the first day for, what seems like forever, we don’t have to be anywhere, look after and feed errant grandchildren, or have appointments. Bliss.

Have a super Saturday whatever you don’t do.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> Good morning folks. Another 6.6 at 6am. Exactly like yesterday. Does that mean I’m the devil?


I couldn’t possibly comment


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. 5.6 here. Nothing planned for today except some exercise on the beach after breakfast.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 today.


----------



## SueEK

@goodybags hope all goes well today.
6.7 for me today. Felt a bit more energetic yesterday though a long way from dancing in my kitchen yet. Doctor didn’t ring which was rather disappointing.  Daughter going to come and shave my legs when she has a spare hour - has to be done and she’s the one to do it lol. Have a good day all x


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.9 on waking at 07:27
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  3.3 on the Libre and Accu Chek, so straight in there with the orange juice (I keep it by the bed), I’m amazed I didn’t spill it!

Nothing much planned here except for taking back my new hiking boots. They’re just all-round uncomfortable.  I need to get out of the house anyway - I’m going stir-crazy for some reason.
Have fun, especially if you’re lucky enough to have sun.


----------



## SB2015

6.5 this morning after being woken twice to do a test in the night.  Humphrey is not in a good mood and seems to be a bit demanding as I am only in my first week back in auto mode.  I know it will settle down once he has learnt what is needed, and this seems a lot easier than the start.

@eggyg    Our open mic event went well.  As a first timer I was very nervous, and then when I realised that although it was an ‘acoustic’ night we would be using mics.  That was new to me but all went well and once I started singing I enjoyed it.  Sang the song I wrote about living with T1, and as I looked around it was clear that I wasn’t the only one there!!  No chance to talk to him as we were not allowed to mingle (COVID)
@SueEK glad that you are getting better and that your daughter is there for the essentials in life.
@Bloden the only way of knowing about boots is wearing them at home.  I hope that you find something more comfortable.  

A very grey day here, and already raining.
Time to make some soup and hunker down.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 at 7am,  but I went back to sleep again and now I’m 7.3. Another long walk yesterday afternoon, and we accidentally fell into the cafe in the next village for tea and cake afterwards. That’s the end of it, though, son went back home yesterday evening, as he’s planning to spend the next 24hrs in front of the Telly watching Le Mans.


----------



## Barfly

8.0 today.  Miserable wet and crappy day outside in Poole.  Real sorry for all the grockles down here, spent hundreds of £s on a holiday in Bournemouth/Poole only to have the same shitty weather as back home up North.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.4 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.9 today

Wet and miserable outside, a fine morning to put Alibi on and indulge in some more  Murdoch Mysteries 

Our GP's surgery website has changed to using Patient Services now so I've had to send off  a request to sign up so I can order my prescriptions online as the old system will defunk at some point, would've been nice of them to inform their patients but nope, found out about it on the community FB page    hope my request is accepted as I have no idea where my photo ID is so just had to use a screenshot of the first page of my bank statement, my mum has no photo ID whatsoever either, blooming joke if you ask me
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.9 today
> 
> Wet and miserable outside, a fine morning to put Alibi on and indulge in some more  Murdoch Mysteries
> 
> Our GP's surgery website has changed to using Patient Services now so I've had to send off  a request to sign up so I can order my prescriptions online as the old system will defunk at some point, would've been nice of them to inform their patients but nope, found out about it on the community FB page    hope my request is accepted as I have no idea where my photo ID is so just had to use a screenshot of the first page of my bank statement, my mum has no photo ID whatsoever either, blooming joke if you ask me
> xx


Love Murdoch Mysteries.

6.9 for me this morning and an awful hang over after too much Prosecco last night.  That will teach me, so sitting down hoping I feel better soon to do the housework and going to have to leave supermarket trip to hubby comes home from work as pretty certain I would still be over the limit to drive at the moment.

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 for me, dropping to 4.4 just before breakfast. Had a good nights sleep last night, no alarms, no highs!

Going back hime today. We were going to stay around for a bit but rain due in so might as well go home. We don't want to be sitting in the car in wet clothes for a few hours. Never mind we've had a lovely week.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine sounds like it was a good night. As you and @Kaylz have mentioned I also love Murdoch Mysteries, seen every episode, my favourite character is Crabtree but they’re all great x


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me, dropping to 4.4 just before breakfast. Had a good nights sleep last night, no alarms, no highs!
> 
> Going back hime today. We were going to stay around for a bit but rain due in so might as well go home. We don't want to be sitting in the car in wet clothes for a few hours. Never mind we've had a lovely week.


Glad to hear you’ve had a good and very well deserved holiday xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 when I first woke up and injected Levemir. Levels started rising of course so 2.5 units Fiasp went in to deal with FOTF and now sitting nicely in the low 5s. I used to only need 1.5-2units but I am having to be more generous with my Fiasp (as well as Levemir) recently. Need to get out there and swing the legs more to bring insulin needs down!

Must get out to the shops this morning as chickens need feed as well as myself..... Hate shopping on a Saturday.... How did I let it happen that I run out of supplies today! Bad planning!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

@SueEK Good luck with the deforestation! Not sure I would trust someone else to use a razor on me! Sounds like you are making good progress with your recovery though. Hope the call from the doc comes in on Monday. The persistent headaches are a worry. Hope they are responding to medication.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora thanks Barbara, the headaches do go with a couple of paracetamol and don’t return until the next morning but would like reassurance nevertheless.  Hope the shopping goes well, I agryit is incredibly boring x


----------



## Maca44

4.9 for me have been running lots to shift last stone of weight so maybe thats why im up a tad on my normal 4 or 3.9's.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine and @SueEK I didn't know you guys were fans too! Yannik Bisson has amazing eyes imo but I do like Crabtree too, feel so sorry for him being so unlucky with the ladies! Do you guys watch anything else on Alibi? We love Hudson & Rex, The Good Wife, Death In Paradise, Father Brown and a few others lol xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> @Grannylorraine and @SueEK I didn't know you guys were fans too! Yannik Bisson has amazing eyes imo but I do like Crabtree too, feel so sorry for him being so unlucky with the ladies! Do you guys watch anything else on Alibi? We love Hudson & Rex, The Good Wife, Death In Paradise, Father Brown and a few others lol xx


I am a Murdoch Mysteries, and Hudson and Rex fan too!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I am a Murdoch Mysteries, and Hudson and Rex fan too!


Awesome! That's Murdoch just finished and an episode of Hudson & Rex about to start, hopefully the new series will be finished filming and released soon! xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Awesome! That's Murdoch just finished and an episode of Hudson & Rex about to start, hopefully the new series will be finished filming and released soon! xx


I am sure I read Hudson and Rex next series is due soon. I was fearful there would be no more series as Albi has form  for showing series that have already been cancelled.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I am sure I read Hudson and Rex next series is due soon. I was fearful there would be no more series as Albi has form  for showing series that have already been cancelled.


On City TV it's release date is stated as 21st October and we haven't been far behind with the first 3 series, I'd personally prefer if they only showed 1 episode at a time of it rather than 2 xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @Grannylorraine and @SueEK I didn't know you guys were fans too! Yannik Bisson has amazing eyes imo but I do like Crabtree too, feel so sorry for him being so unlucky with the ladies! Do you guys watch anything else on Alibi? We love Hudson & Rex, The Good Wife, Death In Paradise, Father Brown and a few others lol xx


Alibi is my go to channel at all times. I also watch Father Brown, Death In Paradise and I’m an avid fan of Murder She Wrote, Midsomer Murders etc etc.  I also watch all the real life murders like Killer Couples, Born to Kill etc etc and love the ones about autopsies - does this tell me something about my character or am I just inquisitive, hopefully the latter lol x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 
At 7:57am it was 8.2 for me - 0.5 units advised correction done and 16.0 units of tresiba done
00:41am bedtime it was 7.7 - I had 12g of carbs for my bedtime snack 

At 10:17am bef breakfast this morning I was back last nights bedtime level of 7.7 - I had 36g of carbs (toast) and 4.5 units of humalog


----------



## Leadinglights

I like Dr Blake mysteries and Miss Fisher mysteries but I see they have brought back the Sue Thomas F.B.Eye on one of the channels. Pity the Touch of Frosts have been repeated so many times.
If you have Netflix we loved the series The Marvellous Mrs Maisel.


----------



## Telemóveis

5.9 again this morning  

Watching another Eurovision with the fam today (1988 today, did 1987 last night)

We love Death in Paradise and Father Brown in this house, sister has binge watched DIP at least 10 times  Also enjoyed Frankie Drake Mysteries and Miss Scarlet and the Duke

I hope you all have a pleasant day


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> On City TV it's release date is stated as 21st October and we haven't been far behind with the first 3 series, I'd personally prefer if they only showed 1 episode at a time of it rather than 2 xx


Me too it makes it go too quick.


----------



## Molly M

9.6 for me today after a lovely long lie.  Off to make brunch as we've not eaten for 17 hours - oops

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Lanny

I love Miss Fisher too but, the books & the tv show are twi different entities with their own delights: on tv there’s a disapproving aunt & a romance with the police inspector that’s not in the books; the books are much more a female Indiana Jones with the 2nd one “Flying Too High” understandably impossible to film as she dressed in black & straps herself to the fender of a moving car with a whoppee cushion bag of fluorescent paint splatting a trail for her pilot friend to follow at night to rescue a kidnapped little girl! 

Death in Paradise is always a welcoming delight every January to February & I always buy it on iTunes & rewatch many times! What can be better than The Caribbean sunshine & a good classic murder? 

Also, love Agatha Raisin which is also based on the books by MC Beaton but, updated for a contemporary audience! An ex London PR guru turned PI in The Cotswolds solving murders in her brightly coloured, stand out from the crowd, outfits, handbags & high heels!


----------



## Kaylz

I'm not so keen on the DIP's with Ben Miller as the detective I have to admit xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> I'm not so keen on the DIP's with Ben Miller as the detective I have to admit xx


We have been watching him as Professor T, Sun pm ITV, he comes over as a similar character so I wonder if he is like that in real life.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> We have been watching him as Professor T, Sun pm ITV, he comes over as a similar character so I wonder if he is like that in real life.


I don't see that but my mum watches it and likes it, Bruce can't get into it though xx


----------



## Diastard

Went to bed last night 5.5, this morning before breakfast 5.5, now 5.3.


----------



## grovesy

Leadinglights said:


> We have been watching him as Professor T, Sun pm ITV, he comes over as a similar character so I wonder if he is like that in real life.


I heard him interviewed on radio, he has been in the past apparently. I I watch Professor T , but I am not that impressed.


----------



## Barfly

The lovely Jane is intent on us both watching all the previous episodes of Midsomer murders.  We are currently up to series 15, it's a wonder there's anyone left in Midsomer, averaging 3 murders an episode, with about 6 episodes a series, there is some serious culling of the Midsomer population........getting on for 300 murders so far....rather a lot for a small town and a few scattered villages.  I dread hearing the theme tune now...oh well only another 4 or 5 series to go......


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> I'm not so keen on the DIP's with Ben Miller as the detective I have to admit xx


I have to agree, I like Kris Marshall the best but I did also like the Scottish guy (can’t remember his name) x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I have to agree, I like Kris Marshall the best but I did also like the Scottish guy (can’t remember his name) x


There hasn't been a Scot, 3 have been English and Ardal O'Hanlon is Irish xx


----------



## Bloden

Barfly said:


> The lovely Jane is intent on us both watching all the previous episodes of Midsomer murders.  We are currently up to series 15, it's a wonder there's anyone left in Midsomer, averaging 3 murders an episode, with about 6 episodes a series, there is some serious culling of the Midsomer population........getting on for 300 murders so far....rather a lot for a small town and a few scattered villages.  I dread hearing the theme tune now...oh well only another 4 or 5 series to go......


We watch it as a comedy - how many gruesome murders can they pack into one episode LOL? I like the stereotypes too - the posh people are always evil...hilarious.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> There hasn't been a Scot, 3 have been English and Ardal O'Hanlon is Irish xx


Course he is doh,  I’m just being an idiot


----------



## Lanny

03:58 BS 6.3 

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Watched “Meet the Queens” on iPlayer & looking forward to series 3 of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK in September, date to announced later!  I really liked Veronica Green in series 2 & very glad to see her back for series 3! Almost finished re-watching series 2 & I have to say I STILL don’t get Lawerence Chaney: still some things going over my head; I’m learning, though, & I enjoy something I never thought I would WITHOUT completely understanding it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Molly M

Morning everyone - 6.7 for me


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. A very very stressful day ahead which may upset my wife but I hope not. 

I had a nightmare of a stressful day yesterday but that was fighting computers and I must admit that I lost my temper with the thing at one point. However, after a big battle, I won and the result in the end was a dramatic improvement but I thought that I was heading for another disaster and I rely on my computer to plan, monitor and report on everything, so I was not only stressed but surprisingly frightened.

So why was I messing around with the beasts?

I haven't been able to see the text and images on the screen well at all of late. I even booked an eye test as my eyesight seems to have deteriorated. I was getting headaches constantly. But I had the very late brain wave that it might be better to try to improve things.

Anyway, I swapped computers over last night and bingo I could read the text so much easier....it's a better computer. Doh!!! Why didn't I do that before. (There are reasons).

4.8 BG for me this morning.

I am so nervous and frightened of what might happen today that I am actually shaking right now. And that is daft, being scared of what might be. Why am I not elated at what might turn out to be really good instead?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning reporting in with a 5.6 today 
might’ve been a HS on waking but I had to go to the bathroom then downstairs to get my tester

@Gwynn don't get to upset and anxious about the eye test

it was a busy day yesterday for me, my brother & sister
last night I slept like a log even though I’m not in my own bed, which is good because still more to do today, but looks like there is light at the end of the tunnel.

TC everybody


----------



## goodybags

Th


SueEK said:


> @goodybags hope all goes well today.
> 6.7 for me today. Felt a bit more energetic yesterday though a long way from dancing in my kitchen yet. Doctor didn’t ring which was rather disappointing.  Daughter going to come and shave my legs when she has a spare hour - has to be done and she’s the one to do it lol. Have a good day all x


Thanks @SueEK 
its good to see your getting better


----------



## SueEK

6.7 again today, that seems to be my average reading over the past months. Actually have woken without a headache which is a bonus, however it has been replaced with backache, c’est la vie!!  Did a little bit of ironing yesterday in fits and starts, don’t want to overdo it. Hubby is struggling with his knee terribly so has an appointment to see a physio tomorrow. I did 2 walks yesterday, one slightly longer than the other, about 30 yards and back but it was enough, getting there slowly.
@Gwynn hope your day turns out better than you are anticipating x
Have a good Sunday all xx


----------



## Maca44

4.7 @ 4.30am then running now packed day in garden and sorting hot tub out.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

Sunshine! Good thing I went to the garden centre yesterday to pick up a few items cos...(drum roll)...it looks like I’ll be gardening today, woop woop.

Glad to hear that headache’s shifted @SueEK. Have a day off and rest that back tho, you obvs aren’t ready for ironing yet.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, going to be running in the rain today.  

Have a lovely Sunday whatever you are doing.  

@Kaylz - I love all the shows you mentioned, and Crabtree is also my favourite.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me on this unsunny Sunday!   

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, surprisingly low for me, but I expect I’ll be in the 5s in a mo..then the 6s..then the 7s.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 today 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.1 and I managed a bit of a lie in, was awake at 6 but eventually dozed off, woke up with @SueEK’s headache!

A very wet day yesterday, but brighter today and the next few days are looking fabulous. In fact when we leave the “ frozen” north on Wednesday for our trip down south, the weather deteriorates! Typical. 

Holiday prep today, Mr Eggy sorting garden, me sorting clothes out and laying them out on the spare bed. We’re away until 10th September so goodness knows what the weather will be like, summer clothes or autumn clothes? Both it is then.

Have a great day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  
7:50am 6.0 for me and 16.0 units of Tresiba taken

2:01am 5.2 back over 4mmol so had 4 rich tea biscuits which was 24g of carbs - this was my after hypo follow up snack 
1:43am 3.5 15 minute hypo check and repeated treatment 
1:23am 3.7 bedtime which was late because I was eating out so had a late tea - no idea why I was hypo - had 4 dextrose tablets 
21:17pm 4.9 after tea - the test result was from before tea because I bolused after tea and on mySugr you can't get bolus advice for tests older than 15 minutes - I had 10 chicken poppers plus while we were out and also I had a couple of gin and diet cokes


----------



## stackingcups

10.3 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.7 for me. Had a nightmare journey back from holiday yesterday, a 3 hr journey took 7.5 hrs due to traffic. Thats it now until next summer apart from an odd weekend away maybe   . Off to do the shopping to last a few days this morning.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Sunny with a stiff breeze coming from the Swanage direction (West).  Better day for all our visitors here today in Poole.


----------



## DuncanLord

SueEK said:


> Alibi is my go to channel at all times. I also watch Father Brown, Death In Paradise and I’m an avid fan of Murder She Wrote, Midsomer Murders etc etc.  I also watch all the real life murders like Killer Couples, Born to Kill etc etc and love the ones about autopsies - does this tell me something about my character or am I just inquisitive, hopefully the latter lol x


I must admit I like watching Morse, Lewis, Death in Paradise and Midsummer Murders however I often think if there are enough people living in those places as everyone is being killed off.
Why would anyone want to live in such a dangerous place?


----------



## HenryBennett

@Lanny don’t forget the Paralympics start on Tuesday.


----------



## SB2015

HenryBennett said:


> @Lanny don’t forget the Paralympics start on Tuesday.


Looking forward to your commentary @Lanny if you are up for it.


----------



## SB2015

DuncanLord said:


> I must admit I like watching Morse, Lewis, Death in Paradise and Midsummer Murders however I often think if there are enough people living in those places as everyone is being killed off.
> Why would anyone want to live in such a dangerous place?


My thoughts exactly.  I like to spot who is about to die and how soon in these. 
It is like in Casualty: the accident is so predictable within minutes.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.6 this morning on waking at 08:15. 
Wonder how high it will climb today.  My pancreas seems to have a mind of its own.  I keep thinking that the ‘honeymoon period’ is over then wallop down goes my levels at a quick pace.  Definitely working in stits and farts. 
Have a great day whatever you have planned.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Holiday prep today, Mr Eggy sorting garden, me sorting clothes out and laying them out on the spare bed.


I think of this as  excellent strategy.  Once they are all there I can then make decisions.  If I don’t do this and end up packing late I find I end packing way too much stuff.  However this seems to be a more common occurrence now that I have more time!!!  When I was working I was prepared ages ahead


----------



## DuncanLord

SB2015 said:


> I think of this as  excellent strategy.  Once they are all there I can then make decisions.  If I don’t do this and end up packing late I find I end packing way too much stuff.  However this seems to be a more common occurrence now that I have more time!!!  When I was working I was prepared ages ahead


I always thought the ladies in our lives packed everything including the kitchen sink!


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 5.1 today as that is the closest I have been to an HS for a long time and a lovely flat line overnight, but I had a couple of peaks and troughs yesterday which went beyond the blue band and knocked 1% off my PB TIR. How come it takes just a few moments of "taking your eye off the ball" to lose that 1% but days of very focused effort to get it back!!... Anyway, I am working on it!


----------



## SB2015

Another 6.5 this morning and a stroppy Humphrey waking me three times for a BG.  Last day of the sensor and this seems to happen on some.  Still worth it for the auto mode the rest of the time.

Glad to read of your progress @SueEK 
I hope that you have a better day than you anticipate @Gwynn 

An overcast  day today and hoping to get the dyeing done that got left undone last week.
Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg although I was pleased not to have the headache I didn’t want it to go to anyone else.  Hope you have a lovely holiday and find lots of great walks.


----------



## Bexlee

A late morning to you all. A 7.4 for me today. It’s absolutely chucking it down here. Good job I have nothing planned outside! Have a good rest of the day


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning. 5.7 for me. Had a nightmare journey back from holiday yesterday, a 3 hr journey took 7.5 hrs due to traffic. Thats it now until next summer apart from an odd weekend away maybe   . Off to do the shopping to last a few days this morning.
> Have a good Sunday everyone.


Oh man! We’re got a cottage booked in South Devon for next Friday. When I booked it I hadn’t realised it was the Bank Holiday weekend! The journey on a normal weekend would be approx 6/7 hours, so we’re going down to Bristol on Wednesday for two nights and hoping the two hour journey onto Torquay might “only” take 4/5 hours!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I think of this as  excellent strategy.  Once they are all there I can then make decisions.  If I don’t do this and end up packing late I find I end packing way too much stuff.  However this seems to be a more common occurrence now that I have more time!!!  When I was working I was prepared ages ahead


That’s the plan but what I’ll end up doing is saying “ eeny meeny miney mow!” And then shove everything in my hold-all!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @eggyg although I was pleased not to have the headache I didn’t want it to go to anyone else.  Hope you have a lovely holiday and find lots of great walks.


Thanks Sue, your headache has gone now, I have sent it to the Diabetes Fairy! 
Got lots of walking plans and because we’re away for 17 days I think we’ll be doing some relaxing too.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> I always thought the ladies in our lives packed everything including the kitchen sink!


When we had a “ normal” car I did, having a two seater curbs that enthusiasm! I’m only taking 12 pairs of shoes and 10 handbags this time!


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all, late checking in as I've been taking advantage of the wet weather to mix a demo track I've done 

5.6 for me despite an unexplained spike up to 13 last night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Oh man! We’re got a cottage booked in South Devon for next Friday. When I booked it I hadn’t realised it was the Bank Holiday weekend! The journey on a normal weekend would be approx 6/7 hours, so we’re going down to Bristol on Wednesday for two nights and hoping the two hour journey onto Torquay might “only” take 4/5 hours!


Hopefully it won't be too bad doing it in stages. We went to Kent which was lovely. Coming back we got stuck on the motorway to the Dartford Tunnel. Apparently there were road works but no signs anywhere saying lanes were closed. We managed to get off at the next junction and did a detour round and got back on the M25 which also suddenly ground to a standstill without warning or reason   . I hope your journey is better! Have a good time.


----------



## Diastard

Had approximately 130 grams of carbs last night in my evening meal, including some starch and a small amount of refined sugar, but was at 4.5 before bedtime. Woke up to 5.3 this morning and was at 5.3 again before starting lunch.


----------



## adrian1der

Checking in with a 5.2 at 04:57 this morning and a 5.5 yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

adrian1der said:


> Checking in with a 5.2 at 04:57 this morning and a 5.5 yesterday.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning another nearly for me with a 5.3 today 

Monday Morning back to work for me

have a great day everybody


----------



## goodybags

adrian1der said:


> Checking in with a 5.2 at 04:57 this morning and a 5.5 yesterday.


Congratulations @adrian1der on the HS


----------



## Lanny

06:12 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Odd day yesterday, very very stressed, but generally ok. I was very tired for some unknown reason (well actually it was probably worry about my wife) and woke late this morning too.

However, BG 5.2 at 6:45am yessss!!!!


----------



## stackingcups

11.8 today. Bit disappointed, thought the lantus was keeping me in the 10s but I guess it's not always that simple.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Off to meet an old Uni friend today, in a National Trust property half way between us. Weather forecast suggests we might be able to walk round the parkland without getting wet.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this beautiful morning. It’s a while since I’ve been able to say that. The mist over the river was spectacular when I opened the curtains, but within minutes the sun had burnt it off. It was great seeing the fells appear before my eyes. It doesn’t take much to make me happy. 

I’ve stripped the bed and the machine is on already. Last lot of coloureds to wash and that’s me done for the hols, washing that is, still got to pack but that’s tomorrow’s job.

Have a Happy Monday.

Congrats on yesterday’s HS @adrian1der and well done @Gwynn on yours this morning.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der and @Gwynn congrats on the HSs.  
6.2 for me on a very overcast day. Just a trace of a headache today and lots of phone calls to make, the most important being trying to get my appt for a scan in 2 weeks, amazed I haven’t heard anything yet.  Did nothing yesterday, was too weary - frustrating. Hoping to have a bit more energy today.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone  

4.5 today (4.4 yesterday). Eye screening test results came back and no problems. Ordered some new trainers and was back on the virtual games night with friends (just the 3 of us this time but still fun). Can’t wait to see them for real at the beginning of September 

Hoping everyone has a positive day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.1 here.

More sunshine = more gardening, yippee! And hubby’s started erecting the long-awaited covered area / arbour / bus stop so we can sit out in all weathers. Life is gooooooood.

Fight the frustration @SueEK and take it easy. I hope you manage to chase up that appointment with too much trouble!


----------



## Barfly

7.4 for me today.  Dull and overcast quite still in Poole.  No rain for quite some time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 here

Like @SueEK it's probably a day of calls or live chats for me, nothing as important though just customer services    xx


----------



## Maca44

4.7 Have a good week all


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 8.4 for me and another full night of sleep. Have woke up feeling exhausted though! Libre shows that i've hovered just out of target through the night but nowhere near the alarm line.
The ironing basket is waiting for me so i'd better get on.
Congratulations @adrian1der and @Gwynn on your HS 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading this morning before my walk/exercise was 5.6. 

Oh and congrats to @adrian1der and  @Gwynn on yours HSs

Dez


----------



## HenryBennett

Bloden said:


> And hubby’s started erecting the long-awaited covered area / arbour / bus stop so we can sit out in all weathers.


BBQ hut. It’s a BBQ hut.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6 on the dot for me.

Rehearsal this after noon and evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.0 for me at 07:20 this morning. 
well done @Gwynn  and @adrian1der  on your HS’s. 
A day of exercise, yesterday as went silly with walks and indoor running.  Watch says I covered 18km and 20 000 steps But weight down to 15 stone 2 lbs.   (Seems a great deal of effort for a mere 16 ounces.   LOL)
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me this morning at 04:27. Overcast and dull here although we are promised that the low cloud will burn off later. I hope so as I was planning a barbie this evening


----------



## Molly M

congrats to @adrian1der and @Gwynn


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly this morning, don't know if that is a result of eating two of the doughnuts I baked yesterday, very naughty but nice or due to my stuffed sinuses, this morning.  

@Gwynn - congrats on your HS

@freesia - wow what a long journey, but the Dartford Crossing is the nemisis of where I live, as it can cause the whole area to become gridlocked.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

5.1 again for me today but it was achieved with the help of 3 units of Fiasp a few hours earlier. TIR stats are now completely shot! 
Had a lovely day yesterday riding out with my sister and then dinner (Chinese takeaway including duck and pancakes) afterwards with her and her husband and my brother and cousin. Had a real rollercoaster with my BG levels as a result, so my overnight high was not unexpected and possibly worth sacrificing my stats, but nose back to the grindstone now.

Congrats to @adrian1der and @Gwynn on your House Specials.


----------



## Diastard

Disappointing 6.3 when I went to bed last night, but 5.0 on waking, closest I've been to my target of being in the fours since quite a few weeks. Just about to have lunch and back at 5.0 again.


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> Can I just say that the diet I follow beef or chicken in black bean sauce is a very low syn value For Chinese. If You cut the rice it would ge very low. Great choice as I enjoy it. Can’t say anything about your score  as I don’t know anything yet.


Sorry just want to make you aware that the comment you quoted the poster hasn't been active since 2012 so you probably won't get any response from them, also wanted to point out that they are also a Type 1 xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Diastard said:


> Disappointing 6.3 when I went to bed last night, but 5.0 on waking, closest I've been to my target of being in the fours since quite a few weeks. Just about to have lunch and back at 5.0 again.


Remember that BG machines can read higher or lower.  If I test on two different machines the result can differ by 1 mmol/ l. 
also if you test two different fingers you may get two different levels as blood is not homogeneous. 
DVLA look for a reading above 5 for driving and consider anything below 4.0 as hypo.  Hospitals say that’s a low and proper hypo below 3. 
I know you are Type 2 and I’m going off Type 1 figures but they look fairly good to me. 
what do others on site think?


----------



## Diastard

DuncanLord said:


> Remember that BG machines can read higher or lower.  If I test on two different machines the result can differ by 1 mmol/ l.
> also if you test two different fingers you may get two different levels as blood is not homogeneous.
> DVLA look for a reading above 5 for driving and consider anything below 4.0 as hypo.  Hospitals say that’s a low and proper hypo below 3.
> I know you are Type 2 and I’m going off Type 1 figures but they look fairly good to me.
> what do others on site think?


Hi thanks, 
I agree, though I am fairly thorough with the testing. If I get an abnormal reading then I do another test from another site. I've been doing a lot of testing of meters and cross comparison. I find that my current meter starts to over-read as it gets higher than 5, so if a spike shows 11 it may read 8 on another meter. As the mmol/l gets closer to 5, the readings from different meters are more aligned. I also did a side by side with an extended trial of Libre2 CGM, it was below the meters by 1 mmol/l at around 5, and by 2 at around 8. I will see eventually, as I will use all the data to produce an estimated A1C, and see how this compares to the lab test, and use that reference to calibrate. 

That abnormal 6.3 was a strange evening, because after my meal I didn't see it go above 7 the whole evening, I had a long flat curve, instead of a spike up to 8 and a fairly swift fall back to below 6, which is more normal for me. I'm going to have to start doing integrals on the curves to see if they relate.


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> Daughter going to come and shave my legs when she has a spare hour - has to be done and she’s the one to do it lol.


Your daughter shaving your legs!
Forgive me for a longish story, but it is funny.

My nephew, wife and 2 girls came around for a bbq two Sundays ago. Their first daughter Erin is nearly 22. She was complaining about some tablets she’d had to take as a youngster. She has CF and has had to take tablets all her life. But these tablets were so big she wouldn’t take them and she hid them away. I joked that they should have given them to her as suppositories. She was “No Way!”

So, her mother told us that when Erin was born she was delivered by C-Section. Apparently they delivered the baby and then “shoved everything back in” and sewed her up. She was very uncomfortable for some time afterwards. I was losing concentration by then and can’t remember why, but she had to have a suppository inserted.

Apparently my nephew, Gary, told her that his mother would do it as she used to be a nurse. She reluctantly agreed and the deed was done.

Gary then said, “Actually I’ve never told you, but my mother was never a nurse.”  doesn’t cover her reaction. “I let my mother in law stick a suppository up my bum and you tell me 20 years later that she wasn’t a nurse!!!!!”

How we laughed.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Sorry just want to make you aware that the comment you quoted the poster hasn't been active since 2012 so you probably won't get any response from them, also wanted to point out that they are also a Type 1 xx


Thank you. I deleted it


----------



## SueEK

@HenryBennett well that sounds like a very amusing bbq!!!
Legs all done now and like a baby’s bum lol x


----------



## HenryBennett

SueEK said:


> @HenryBennett well that sounds like a very amusing bbq!!!
> Legs all done now and like a baby’s bum lol x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Lanny

06:14 BS 6.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

4.8 here.

A dreadful day yesterday. I discovered that my wife had been hiding my things to kerp them safe from intruders. I wondered where things were going. Not a good scene when I found out and asked her to just leave my stuff alone. Real anger and upset from her for hours. Despair from me. I ended up eating nothing for my tea, and missed taking my other meds which are vital to life. I don't think I died.

Not too hopeful for today sadly.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

Off to work shortly, have booked tomorrow off work and hired a Luton van to get back down to Newbury tomorrow, move some furniture / personal possessions as the sale FINALLY completes this Friday on the family house (having accepted an offer just before Christmas) 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> 4.8 here.
> 
> A dreadful day yesterday. I discovered that my wife had been hiding my things to kerp them safe from intruders. I wondered where things were going. Not a good scene when I found out and asked her to just leave my stuff alone. Real anger and upset from her for hours. Despair from me. I ended up eating nothing for my tea, and missed taking my other meds which are vital to life. I don't think I died.
> 
> Not too hopeful for today sadly.


Sorry to hear about the anger & upset yesterday @Gwynn 
I’m sure you didn’t die after you forge your meds (unless I did also or I probably wouldn’t have read your post) 
hopefully today will be a better day


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today on a fresh blustery sunny day. Lovely baby bum legs now that daughter has shaved them - phew, was looking a bit like a gorilla. She brought me some beautiful dried flowers which look lovely in my long vase that I had bought earlier in the year from th car boot for £3.50, bargain. Have a good day all x


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone, 5.1 here


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Had a sunny walk and coffee outside with friend yesterday. Weather pulled itself together just in time, it rained on the way there, OH had said to me as I left, do you want your waterproof, it’s still in my bag from last week, and I said blithely, no, it’s not going to rain. Where did such optimism come from in our climate? Anyway, I stayed dry, and he didn’t get to say 'I told you so'!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

Hope it all goes smoothly @goodybags, then you can relax.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Not sure how this happened but i woke to a 5.2!!
Got to nip into town this morning to pick up my prescription and a couple of other things. Won't take me long as i won't be distracted by other shops, most of them are shut.
@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today. 
@SueEK your flowers and vase look lovely.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 for me today.   Bright sunny lovely day. The lovely Jane wants a little run out today, so we are off to Gold Hill at Shaftesbury, lunch at the Salt Cellar on the top.  Naughty lunch but their fried mushrooms soaked in butter and salt are the stuff of dreams.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A nice round 6 for me. Another glorious day, yesterday turned out to be mega hot, took Zara for a walk, gosh I was glowing! Summer stuff all ready to pack so had to wear trousers, also my legs aren’t all smooth and silky like a baby’s bum, yet! Deforestation on the list for this evening. 

Congratulations @freesia on your HS, I too have meds to pick up, I’m sending Mr Eggy, I haven’t time for distractions today. 
@goodybags hope the move goes as smoothly as @SueEK’s legs! ( and mine later on today).
@Robin, glass half full gal, just like me. Glad you enjoyed your day out.
@Gwynn fingers crossed for a better day today.
@SueEK I love a long vase, especially if it’s a bargain.

Have a great day all, I’ll mostly be a giddy kipper, you’d think I’d never been on holiday before! One more sleep!


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Morning all. Not sure how this happened but i woke to a 5.2!!
> Got to nip into town this morning to pick up my prescription and a couple of other things. Won't take me long as i won't be distracted by other shops, most of them are shut.
> @Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today.
> @SueEK your flowers and vase look lovely.
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on your HS, good start to the day x


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 on the Libre this morning but only because I stuck in 1.5 units earlier. Needing lots of insulin at the moment for some reason and really don't like it, but no good protesting.... You need what you need! Off to swing the legs and see if I can reduce it that way.

@SueEK Your vase and flowers look stunning and what a perfect combination!

@freesia Many congratulations on your House Special this morning

@Barfly There are no significant carbs in mushrooms or butter so, as a Type 2 diabetic, they are a perfect choice.... just go very steady on any bread with them and enjoy. Hope you and "the lovely Jane" have a great day.

@eggyg It is catching!....I am getting excited about you going on holiday now too. Hope you have a fab time and look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 
@freesia congratulations on the 5.2

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.0 for me this morning on waking.  One great thing was that my 20km and 30,000 steps has reduced my weight to 15st 1lb.  Hope it gets through the 15 barrier without getting stuck for days.  That might give extra incentive to carry on through the 14’s. 
Stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## DuncanLord

@freesia   well done on that ‘magic number’, your meters must have had a hardware boost so that it shows on the screen.  (where do you get the updated software?    LOL)

@Gwynn    I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning every one. 5.8 this morning after going up to a stratospheric 18.9 last night!! For some reason I was craving comfort food which doesn’t go well with gastroparesis. One slice of bread crisp sandwich with seafood stick at 4pm followed by a few nachos melt, cheesy garlic bread and a slice of pizza from Pizza Hut delivery at 9pm. Thank goodness this is something I don’t do very often but the craving for comfort food was soooooo strong.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 today

No I've unfortunately not had a long lie

I may not have had to make any of those calls I was prepared for yesterday but I've more than made up for it this morning! Feeling very stressed! Had a text this morning from NHS-No Reply reminding me about my Near Me appointment at 15:15, log into the waiting room 5 minutes before the appointment by clicking this link, if you can't attend the appointment please call the number on your appointment letter, that would help if I'd got a letter and knew what the appointment was! After numerous calls I've apparently got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow which was made 2 weeks ago, I have no earthly idea how to use this Near Me service and the website isn't much help 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Another rehearsal tonight, we're on a roll. Looking to go into the studio again in September to lay some more tracks down.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Checking in with a 5.7 at 06:07. Lovely and sunny first thing but it has now clouded over. Hopefully it will burn off soon and we'll have a bit of sunshine.

@freesia congrats on the HS

@Gwynn I hope you have a better day today


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.5 today
> 
> No I've unfortunately not had a long lie
> 
> I may not have had to make any of those calls I was prepared for yesterday but I've more than made up for it this morning! Feeling very stressed! Had a text this morning from NHS-No Reply reminding me about my Near Me appointment at 15:15, log into the waiting room 5 minutes before the appointment by clicking this link, if you can't attend the appointment please call the number on your appointment letter, that would help if I'd got a letter and knew what the appointment was! After numerous calls I've apparently got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow which was made 2 weeks ago, I have no earthly idea how to use this Near Me service and the website isn't much help
> xx



That seems very stressful,  everything tends now to go through websites and text messages. 
This morning I eventually got a sick note from the doctor which says I may go back to work as long as no driving coaches, due to waiting for DVLA. 
However it was sent through digitally.  How was that to be downloaded and then sent through to work!
Eventually managed but think work may have it three times on various emails.  Think Paper copies are easier and less stressful. 
Hope your appointment with consultant goes well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me today, thought it might be higher as had some bad news that a good friend of mine was rushed to hospital with what was thought to be an infection from a tooth extraction on Friday and turned out to be a very aggressive form of leukemia, currently receiving chemo, had a bone marrow biopsy so waiting on those results. Really hoping he pulls through.  I have been tearful and it has also stirred up some emotions from when my dad was in hospital last year.  I also didn't realise how much I loved this friend as we often take friendships for granted without realising the emotional connection we have made.

@freesia - congratulations on the HS today.

My boss has been lovely and let me take time out of work to go to a morning yoga session which has helped calm me down.

Have a good day everyone.  Sorry I have been through and read the posts, just forgot to like them.


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.8 for me today, thought it might be higher as had some bad news that a good friend of mine was rushed to hospital with what was thought to be an infection from a tooth extraction on Friday and turned out to be a very aggressive form of leukemia, currently receiving chemo, had a bone marrow biopsy so waiting on those results. Really hoping he pulls through.  I have been tearful and it has also stirred up some emotions from when my dad was in hospital last year.  I also didn't realise how much I loved this friend as we often take friendships for granted without realising the emotional connection we have made.
> 
> @freesia - congratulations on the HS today.
> 
> My boss has been lovely and let me take time out of work to go to a morning yoga session which has helped calm me down.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  Sorry I have been through and read the posts, just forgot to like them.


@Grannylorraine i'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope everything works out ok. We're all here if you want to chat/rant. Take care xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine My "like" is for your reading and as a means of sending moral support. Certainly not liking your sad news but great that you have an understanding boss. Hoping for a positive outcome for your friend. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## Diastard

Back to a more acceptable 5.5 for me this morning. Same number measured just before I went to bed. About to have lunch and reading 4.8 after a smaller than usual breakfast.


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.5 today
> 
> No I've unfortunately not had a long lie
> 
> I may not have had to make any of those calls I was prepared for yesterday but I've more than made up for it this morning! Feeling very stressed! Had a text this morning from NHS-No Reply reminding me about my Near Me appointment at 15:15, log into the waiting room 5 minutes before the appointment by clicking this link, if you can't attend the appointment please call the number on your appointment letter, that would help if I'd got a letter and knew what the appointment was! After numerous calls I've apparently got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow which was made 2 weeks ago, I have no earthly idea how to use this Near Me service and the website isn't much help
> xx


Hope all goes well, nothing ever seems to be straight forward does it xx


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine so sorry to read about your friend, I hope she takes a turn for the better very soon xx


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you all know, we are having a much better day today.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you all know, we are having a much better day today.


Thats good to hear @Gwynn. I hope it continues.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> That seems very stressful,  everything tends now to go through websites and text messages.
> This morning I eventually got a sick note from the doctor which says I may go back to work as long as no driving coaches, due to waiting for DVLA.
> However it was sent through digitally.  How was that to be downloaded and then sent through to work!
> Eventually managed but think work may have it three times on various emails.  Think Paper copies are easier and less stressful.
> Hope your appointment with consultant goes well.


I made further calls to try and find out what I'm supposed to do and if there are any details I need to be able to gain access, nobody knew and I just kept getting passed round departments, I got a bit too wound up so stopped and will begin again shortly but the woman that really got me was the one who listened to my problem about not having a letter and when I asked if I needed any information that would've been included in the letter she said "oh I don't know, it should be in your letter if there is"   

Was your sick note via that e-consult? I'm on UC but required sick notes as I'm not fit for work with my contamination OCD etc and the last one was obtained via that method and received via email but I just saved the attached file and uploaded it to my UC account xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> I made further calls to try and find out what I'm supposed to do and if there are any details I need to be able to gain access, nobody knew and I just kept getting passed round departments, I got a bit too wound up so stopped and will begin again shortly but the woman that really got me was the one who listened to my problem about not having a letter and when I asked if I needed any information that would've been included in the letter she said "oh I don't know, it should be in your letter if there is"
> 
> Was your sick note via that e-consult? I'm on UC but required sick notes as I'm not fit for work with my contamination OCD etc and the last one was obtained via that method and received via email but I just saved the attached file and uploaded it to my UC account xx



No I actually spoke to the doctor this morning, having rung yesterday at 08:00 to get in queue being told to ring after ten. Only to be told I needed to speak to the Doctor and ring again at 08:00 this morning.  
These things are sent to try our patience to somewhere beyond the limit.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Hope all goes well, nothing ever seems to be straight forward does it xx


Well someone's finally been able to tell me that there aren't any details needed for logging in on the letter or anything, best make sure my phone is fully charged!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> No I actually spoke to the doctor this morning, having rung yesterday at 08:00 to get in queue being told to ring after ten. Only to be told I needed to speak to the Doctor and ring again at 08:00 this morning.
> These things are sent to try our patience to somewhere beyond the limit.


They most certainly are! Hopefully everything will go smoothly tomorrow although I better actually check how much data I have left first! xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> ut the woman that really got me was the one who listened to my problem about not having a letter and when I asked if I needed any information that would've been included in the letter she said "oh I don't know, it should be in your letter if there is


Unbelieveable!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Unbelieveable!


It totally is, I felt like screaming "what did I just say" lol xx


----------



## Barfly

Webforms and round-robin press button no *  are the stuff of doctor's receptionists wet dreams, don't they just love them!

Outsourcing and downsizing, the mantra of that antipodean shit that whispered in Maggie and Reagan's ear has a lot to answer for in my opinion.
I apologise for the length of the following rant.....

Rogernomics and the rise and rise of the bean counters across the Western economies is the main reason for the rich getting richer and the poor ever poorer in the Western world.

Let me illustrate with an example from my own experience. I was a small contractor working in Western Australia. Before Rogernomics, every high school in WA had it’s own live-in caretaker living in a tied property on site. A fault occurred in the PA system in Craigie high school, the microphone became faulty. Before Rogernomics, the office lady would have told the caretaker in the morning, he would have had a look and gone to get a replacement and it would be all working in the late afternoon. Total cost: $50. The live-in caretaker would have been paid about $20,000 per year with his free housing. The school would have been spotless, no overnight security issues and all was green in the playing fields.

Enter Rogernomics. Caretaker’s house sold off, caretaker on the dole. Serco appointed as overall contractor. Serco appoints security company. Serco appoints cleaning contractor. Serco appoints gardening contractor. Serco appoints building maintenance company. Serco takes huge percentage from all submitted invoices from said companies. The microphone dies, the registrar informs the Education Authority who passes the job to Serco in Sydney 3000 miles away. Serco delegates to the maintenance company the job some ten days later. The maintenance company delegates the job to its approved electronic contractor (once again based in Sydney 3000 miles away). A week later the job is given to a local company who in turn gives it to their local subcontractor, namely me.

Three weeks later I turn up and replace the microphone, my invoice to the local company $150. This company invoices the Sydney firm $250. The Sydney firm invoices the maintenance company $700. The maintenance company invoices Serco for $1500. Serco invoices the Education Department for $3000.

And Rogernomics claim this is more efficient, a $50 job turning into a $3000 job, six or seven weeks late. Multiply this over the whole economy and you begin to see the scale of the problem created by this barmy ideology driven economic nightmare.

Rant over Tony.


----------



## DuncanLord

@Barfly 
You have forgotten the flowers and chocolate which is sent to the school secretary, and everyone else, when they made the second and third phone call to chase up the job.  The Head was ranting at the secretary because of the delay and was sent a bottle of spirits.  All of course with the add on profit. 

I work for National Express Coaches now but years ago I worked for one of NX’s third parties.  NX paid us to do NX work in NX coloured coaches and drivers in NX uniform.
A coach went wrong in VIctoria Coach Station London before going up to Kings Lyn. 
We let NX know. They moved passengers onto an NX coach up to Stansted Airport.  Then put the passengers onto one of their coaches going up to Cambridge.  
The coaches were in service and running anyway. Taxis ( another operator 3rd party to NX) were used to move a few passengers up to either Wisbech or Kings Lyn. 
Great all passengers moved and times were about correct. 
We then got the paperwork.  No money for London Kings Lyn that we were due Plus a penalty charge for not running service Emergency Hire of coach and driver London Stansted.  Emergency Hire of coach and driver Stansted Cambridge. Cost of taxis Cambridge to Kings Lyn.  Cost of vouchers for passengers to have free ticket ( to keep public happy).  Arrangement costs by National Express.  
Instead of us getting £350 for run we had a bill for £18,500. 
When we questioned it the answer was,”Don’t let it happen again and if you don’t pay we will charge interest!”


----------



## Barfly

DuncanLord said:


> @Barfly
> You have forgotten the flowers and chocolate which is sent to the school secretary, and everyone else, when they made the second and third phone call to chase up the job.  The Head was ranting at the secretary because of the delay and was sent a bottle of spirits.  All of course with the add on profit.
> 
> I work for National Express Coaches now but years ago I worked for one of NX’s third parties.  NX paid us to do NX work in NX coloured coaches and drivers in NX uniform.
> A coach went wrong in VIctoria Coach Station London before going up to Kings Lyn.
> We let NX know. They moved passengers onto an NX coach up to Stansted Airport.  Then put the passengers onto one of their coaches going up to Cambridge.
> The coaches were in service and running anyway. Taxis ( another operator 3rd party to NX) were used to move a few passengers up to either Wisbech or Kings Lyn.
> Great all passengers moved and times were about correct.
> We then got the paperwork.  No money for London Kings Lyn that we were due. Emergency Hire of coach and driver London Stansted.  Emergency Hire of coach and driver Stansted Cambridge. Cost of taxis Cambridge to Kings Lyn.  Cost of vouchers for passengers to have free ticket ( to keep public happy).  Arrangement costs by National Express.
> Instead of us getting £350 for run we had a bill for £12500.
> When we questioned it the answer was,”Don’t let it happen again and if you don’t pay we will charge interest!”


outsourcing-gotta love it Duncan


----------



## Molly M

@freesia congrats on the 5.2

8.8 for me this morning.  I had yoghurt, raspberries and nuts afterwards then went for a walk with my OH in the forest as that has more shade so is much cooler on lovely days like this.  However, I checked my bg when I got back and it was at 3 - eek.  Had lunch (roast beef and salad) and it's back to 6.8 2 hours after eating.  I have never had a reading as low as 3 before - should I have checked my bg immediately after the walk (there were a few inclines) rather than wait until we got back to the house?  When I saw the reading at 3 should I have eaten something like a jelly baby?  Any advice welcome.


----------



## Bloden

Oh no @Grannylorraine - I hope your friend’s treatment goes well. What a horrible shock.


----------



## Kaylz

@Molly M how did you feel? At 3 I would've been trembling, sweaty, heart racing etc, could your hands have been damp at all? Did you recheck it? xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Well someone's finally been able to tell me that there aren't any details needed for logging in on the letter or anything, best make sure my phone is fully charged!  xx


Well sounds like you got somewhere and nowhere   Hope you find out what is going on soon xx


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 this morning. Now I'm on the lantus, I'm getting quite anxious about the BG numbers. I don't know how long it should take to expect them to come down. I've had a couple of days where they've all seemed quite stable and today I've had a higher reading pop up which I'm really gutted about. But I tested at tea time instead of lunch because I forgot lunch. Do the numbers just build up through the day anyway? 

Just feeling a little overwhelmed I think. I guess it'll pass and I'll get used to it all.


----------



## Molly M

Kaylz said:


> @Molly M how did you feel? At 3 I would've been trembling, sweaty, heart racing etc, could your hands have been damp at all? Did you recheck it? xx



@Kaylz - my hands could have been damp as I had just washed them and assumed I had dried them OK but maybe I didn't - I assume that would have made a difference to the reading?  I didn't think to do another test - if it happens again I will definitely do that.

At the time I felt totally fine, over the moon I had managed to do the walk I used to do (with only a couple of very brief stops) - then we had lunch and were both dropping off to sleep - I was no worse than OH (who isn't diabetic).

I will be checking my bg 2 hrs after dinner so in about 45mins time - hopefully that will be ok.

Thanks for your help @Kaylz


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve just popped into Fiveland with a 5.9.
Very, very misty here, I believe it’s going to be a hot day up here. Highs of 23 degrees. In the meantime we’re travelling to Bristol for a couple of days where the temperature will be lower, highs of 19. TBF I much prefer that as the last two days, whilst great for drying my washing, is too hot for walking about in.

Must dash, got a long journey ahead, fingers crossed it’s uneventful.

Have a great day all, and hopefully, WiFi willing, I’ll “see” you tomorrow.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 Have a great day


----------



## SB2015

5.5 this morning and a nice graph.  It is a pity I can’t maintain that during the day, but life just takes its course, and perfection is impossible, so I shall just let the pump do its best.

Have a good trip @eggyg
I hope today is less stressful @Kaylz 

Busy day with weaving, Pilates and lunch.  
Then visiting a friend who has just been diagnosed with cancer. Such a shock.


----------



## Diastard

5.0 this morning, close to my target 4s again. Last night before bed I was annoyingly back in the 6s, same as Monday. A common factor was grilled chicken breast in my evening meal which I must be slow digesting and causing a long low curve.


----------



## Lanny

07:25 BS 8.1 Oops! Dead phone battery so, no alarm & LR is in an hour & a half late: phone plugged in now!  Also, too many biscuits before bed: meant to have one as a bit low in the 5’s; ended up with 3!  Ah well! Haven’t had bourbon creams in quite a while; lost my head a bit! 

 A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Automatically took my pills, though, & inhalers so, seemed to have cultivated a nice new habit there!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here.

Hope you have a good run thru to Bristol @eggyg and enjoy your stopover there - Bristol’s one of my fave cities, lots to do n see.

At least it was Bourbon Creams @Lanny and not straight bourbon.  

Sorry to hear about your friend @SB2015.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!


----------



## stackingcups

10.1 today, lowest its been since starting on Lantus.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. After yesterdays HS i had a steady incline all day, culminating in a 12.3 at bedtime!! 2u correction bought it down to a steady 7 overnight, waking to a 7.3 this morning. No idea why yesterdays levels rose but hey ho!

Off to Sainsburys in a bit. Its very dark and cloudy here atm. Have a good journey and holiday @eggyg. Bristol is a nice city, and enjoy Devon.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today. My consultants nurse called me yesterday and went through everything with me. I’m doing most things right it seems, she’s unsure if the scan that has been ordered is the correct one so is going to check and then get back to me with an appointment, was reassuring to talk to her. Hubby back at work today so first day on my own but I’ll be fine, got a friend coming from work and had another yesterday which was lovely.
@eggyg hope the trip goes well with no hold ups.
@SB2015 sad news about your friend, I’m sorry and hope she can be treated and recover well x
Have a good Wednesday all xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 for me

Well fingers crossed I manage this video call this afternoon, if not it's not my fault and with such little notice I won't be feeling guilty if it goes to pot xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 
Misty here too so far, but it should get bright and sunny later like yesterday.

Dez


----------



## Molly M

8.0 for me here - fabulously sunny day so far - have a great day


----------



## Barfly

Back up to 8.6 today....Never mind bright and sunny gorgeous day here in Poole.


----------



## freesia

@SB2015 so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me this morning.

@SB2015 - sorry to hear about your friend, it does come as a shock, hoping for a good outcome.  

Hoping everyone has a good day.

Lorraine


----------



## SueEK

Congratulations on your HS @Grannylorraine x


----------



## rebrascora

3.6 for me on the Libre but finger prick shows 4.6 so no problem and I was 5.1 earlier on the LIbre when I woke to inject Levemir. Graph shows a lovely straight but gently downward sloping line overnight, despite a reduction in my evening Levemir. My 6.5 mile power walk yesterday and then up and down ladders pruning, drilling the wall and training my apricot trees most of the afternoon, is responsible for levels dropping overnight. Need to swing the legs again today. Probably not so far as feet a little sore and don't want to risk blisters, but another basal reduction is on the cards..... I like basal reductions!   Probably should have reduced my morning dose but went high last night at dinner time again so kept it the same and will just go steady on bolus insulin through the day today if my levels go high.

@eggyg Hope you have a safe and smooth journey and a lovely holiday.

@SB2015 So sorry to hear about your friend too. Hope they are able to get prompt treatment and prognosis is good.

@Kaylz Hope your appointment goes without a hitch and you find it useful.

@Grannylorraine Congrats on your House Special.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 it was. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

8:13am - 12.8 for me this morning - 2.0 units advised correction done and 16.0 units of tresiba done

9:22am - 10.0 bef breakfast - 38g of carbs instead of 36g like it usually is and the reason is because it was warburtons white bread instead of hovis - no correction was advised and 5.0 units of humalog 

23:26pm - 9.9 bef bed - even though it was above 8mmol for bed I had 6g of carbs which was a rich tea biscuit - I also had a few slices of extra mature cheddar cheese - Insulin calculator advised 1.5 units of humalog but I dismissed it because I don't like taking fast acting insulin when I'm going to bed.

During the evening I had 2 gin and diet coke and a bag of walkers crisps 13g of carbs no insulin


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.6 this morning on waking at 07:15
As it’s coming to mid morning I’ve got a decision to make. 
Two hours after breakfast I was 6.1.   Yesterday it was 8.2 then suddenly dived to 3.8 before lunch at 13:15. 
Obviously need a few carbs mid morning but what?   3 cream crackers (16 carbs).  2 digestives (10 carbs) or Banana (23 carbs). Guess what? Play Rock Paper Scissors or hip dip Tom tip. 
What could my pancreas decide to do?  Oh it hasn’t put anything in so it tips a bucketful into the system. Or it does nothing. 
Guessing.  
Sod it 
I’ll have a banana and mug black coffee and see what happens!!!
These decisions are not faced by our non diabetic counterparts and they don’t understand.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 05:21 this morning. It's my wedding anniversary today so will cook something nice for dinner. My wife is a steak-a-holic so I suspect I will have to make a trip to the farm shop for a couple of rib eyes. We also have the health visitor today for the babies weigh in.

Congrats to @Grannylorraine on the HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done on your HS @Grannylorraine 

And Happy Anniversary @adrian1der


----------



## adrian1der

Nine years ago - we scrubbed up quite well


----------



## freesia

@Grannylorraine congrats on your HS
@adrian1der happy anniversary! Thats a lovely photo of you all.

Grrrr! The last two mornings i've had decent waking levels but on both mornings, despite having my usual breakfast and being quite active, i've spiked massively after 2-3 hours and needed a 2u correction! Whats going on i wonder? I hope i don't need to start tweaking insulin again


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Nine years ago - we scrubbed up quite well


Many congratulations on your anniversary. Have a lovely day xx


----------



## HenryBennett

adrian1der said:


> My wife is a steak-a-holic so I suspect I will have to make a trip to the farm shop for a couple of rib eyes


She deserves a big thick reverse seared steak.


----------



## Gwynn

Busy day here doing pretty much nothing. Hmmm. Some shopping and a short trip to the beach. A bit too hot.

5.5 BG this morning. 5.2 this evening !!! 

Is there an evening HS ?


----------



## HenryBennett

Gwynn said:


> Busy day here doing pretty much nothing. Hmmm. Some shopping and a short trip to the beach. A bit too hot.
> 
> 5.5 BG this morning. 5.2 this evening !!!
> 
> Is there an evening HS ?


Only if you believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today  Definitely a bit of DP going on, although I did have to hoist myself above a 2 am 3.9 with a couple of jelly babies


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Looks so dark out there now. Just a few weeks ago, at this time, it would have bern light and welcomming. I will try to persuade myself to get out for some exercise on the beach this morning. Feeling a bit lazy though.

My weight has been stable now at around 55.5 Kg for over 10 days which is good.

BG this morning 5.1


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> @Grannylorraine congrats on your HS
> @adrian1der happy anniversary! Thats a lovely photo of you all.
> 
> Grrrr! The last two mornings i've had decent waking levels but on both mornings, despite having my usual breakfast and being quite active, i've spiked massively after 2-3 hours and needed a 2u correction! Whats going on i wonder? I hope i don't need to start tweaking insulin again


Hi @freesia 
Do you have a different plan with insulin doses for holidays compared to term time.  Although I was still very active in the holidays, I found I needed different ratios.  It was enough that I just upped them by a small percentage.  I think it was just that the days  were more relaxed.  I found that just doing the tweak as soon as the holidays started stopped me having to think and fiddle around with gradually changing things I hope that you can get things sorted.


----------



## SB2015

6.0 this morning and a nice line.  Catching up on sleep after a few bad days, but still reeling from the shock of my friend’s diagnosis.  Waiting for the next steps is so hard.  Thanks for the best wishes.

@SueEK it is good to read that you are being well monitored after your op, and making such steady progress. 
Congrats on HS yesterday @grannieannie 
Nice photo @adrian1der and a belated happy anniversary.
@Kaylz I hope the call went well and was useful.

Another warm day to come and another busy day
Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Party this weekend and all I'm worried about is people walking on my Lawn, it's taken me a year to get it perfect so might have to put signs up (Keep off grass)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

Nothing much on the cards today, apart from trying to keep a lid on the chaos that ensues when OH is doing DIY. He managed to belt-sander one of his finger tips yesterday,  so at least he won’t be mixing cement today. The end product is always great, but the journey getting there is usually mayhem. The garden’s covered in sawdust!  Can I come round to yours @Maca44 and admire your lovely lawn?!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Had a trip out to a garden yesterday, and was reminded why we never go through Burford in the summer holidays. 15 minutes both ways to do half a mile. It was bliss during the lockdowns, zipping straight up the hill with no traffic or pedestrians.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and it’s a 6.7 from overcast Bristol.

 Had a wonderful first day, I’m loving this city, so vibrant. It was scorching yesterday as we toddled off for a recce. 7 miles later! All in my Birkenstocks too. Walked from hotel to the docks and all the way round the harbour walk passing Brunel’s SS Great Britain in the process. It felt like we were really on holiday, everyone sitting outside the bars and restaurants enjoying the sun. Of course we had to join them, had something to eat and I maybe had a glass or two of Sauvignon Blanc.
Back to the hotel by 7.30, bed by 9! How rock and roll are we? 

Walk to the Clifton Bridge today, with trainers on this time. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg glad you’ve had a good start to your jollies, nice piccies.
6.1 today and another chat yesterday with the hospital. Should be getting my next appointment soon. Had a friend from work visit on Tuesday and another yesterday, nice to see a different face and catch up. Nothing planned yet again but will try and potter around the house and a couple of little walks up the road, oh it’s so exciting!!
Have a good day all and enjoy the sunshine if it’s with you xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.2 here

@SB2015 Well video call went ok and after worrying I'd mess it up and do something wrong, I didn't BUT he did! He refreshed so it ended the call and put me back in the virtual waiting room lol, it wasn't any help really as I wasn't needing it and he always just praises me, yesterday I got "if I could bottle what you do then I would", he is happier than I'm more relaxed about 9's etc now and isn't concerned as always thought I've tried to run too tight a ship and after listening to my issues over the last 18 months (not being out, my OCD etc) he isn't surprised I've been running on the higher side

Another call to Abbott this morning, sensor started reading 5mmol lower yesterday then had me at the seemingly preferred by it 2.9 all afternoon and evening and finally gave me the message that it wasn't working at 22:28, it had 4 days left and I can say I'm not best amused that yet another has gone this way  but was replaced in just over 3 minutes on the phone, I'll have a few days off before applying another  xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woken by the alarm and a 4.5 this morning after another day of highs and corrections yesterday.

@SB2015 i haven't changed my ratios, no. At the beginning of the holiday it seemed i didn't need to, everything was ok apart from a few nights of being woken at 3am with a high. Then everything seemed to settle down again. Last week on holiday, we had increased activity and apart from the odd high where i'd possibly miscalculated food as we ate out most nights and again a few nights of 3am highs things seem to settle again the end of last week and the beginning of this week. Its mainly been the last couple of days where i've been active but maybe not so much. Yesterday was awful, corrections after breakfast, at teatime, before bed and in the middle of the night! (I do set alarms to check if i have to do that). Anyway i shall be increasing my teatime ratio as that seems to be the main high and monitor my breakfast ratio, maybe increase my basal by half a unit so no 3am highs. I hate tweaking the insulin with my job. No sooner have i got ratios sorted than everything changes again.
One good thing - libre shows i've only had one hypo over a month and TIR over the month is 83%.

@eggyg glad you're enjoying Bristol, it is a nice city. Clifton is lovely. Take a walk up to the Observatory, the views over the bridge are lovely. 

Hair being trimmed today for me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> Can I come round to yours @Maca44 and admire your lovely lawn?!!


NO I don't even want people even looking at it, it is very shy   . Can you tell I don't like party's would people think me rude if I just carry on  gardening around them  & they will be using the Hot tub so I will have to empty it and refill after because Hot tubs wee and makeup don't mix well unless I put up another sign saying shower before you get in and have a wee wee.


----------



## Diastard

5.5 this morning, following a 5.1 bedtime measurement. Slightly higher than recent morning readings but inside test strip tolerance. Saw off an old friend yesterday and gave in to finger buffet and victoria sponge temptation. Had a short spike but nothing too exciting.


----------



## HenryBennett

Maca44 said:


> NO I don't even want people even looking at it, it is very shy   . Can you tell I don't like party's would people think me rude if I just carry on  gardening around them  & they will be using the Hot tub so I will have to empty it and refill after because Hot tubs wee and makeup don't mix well unless I put up another sign saying shower before you get in and have a wee wee.


Do you also ask friends to take their shoes off before crossing your threshold? And, isn’t grass for walking on?   

However, hot tubs? Designed especially for drunken friends to wee, fart, spill booze, wash off makeup, wash out hair colouring and more! Primordial soup

Good luck with the party, you’ll enjoy it (always the way with events you aren’t looking forward to).


----------



## Barfly

7.2 today  Bit overcast, expecting it to clear later in Poole.


----------



## DuncanLord

HenryBennett said:


> Only if you believe in the tooth fairy.


I believe in that Diabetic Fairy.  Is that the same?


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.5 here today at 07:51.  Yes I woke up late. 
Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was an another side of the room 6.8 for me. Totally forgot to put the reader by the bed last night.

Today's excitement is a trip to Specsavers. Might sweep the patio as well. Put some sharp sand on it yesterday as it's a bit messy around the bird feeder.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

It was 5.6 for me this morning. Very happy with that as I didn't get out for my power walk yesterday, so increased my Levemir back up to 8 units last night and levels stayed really stable all night. 

@Kaylz So pleased your appointment went well and you have a supportive and encouraging consultant. 

@eggyg Hope your holiday continues as it has started. Looks and sounds lovely.


----------



## Maca44

HenryBennett said:


> Do you also ask friends to take their shoes off before crossing your threshold? And, isn’t grass for walking on?
> 
> However, hot tubs? Designed especially for drunken friends to wee, fart, spill booze, wash off makeup, wash out hair colouring and more! Primordial soup
> 
> Good luck with the party, you’ll enjoy it (always the way with events you aren’t looking forward to).


Na, don't care about the house but I have put in so much work into the lawn this year it's really nice, way too nice to walk on


----------



## HenryBennett

DuncanLord said:


> I believe in that Diabetic Fairy.  Is that the same?


A distant relation.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good afternoon everyone  

4.7 this morning (compared to 4.4 yesterday)

Went to a local-ish maze on Tuesday afternoon with family and was good to be back there, followed by an impromptu McDonalds on way back (let’s just say I was very happy )

Havé diabetic appointment in 1.5 hrs so need to catch the bus very soon, then going clothes shopping with mum. New trainers arrived yesterday and I love them 

Wishing everyone a good rest of day  and a bunch of support, hugs etc tothose who need it <3


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> & they will be using the Hot tub so I will have to empty it and refill after because Hot tubs wee and makeup don't mix well unless I put up another sign saying shower before you get in and have a wee wee.


I’m not a fan of hot tubs either.  It’s basically sharing a hot bath! No thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz So pleased your appointment went well and you have a supportive and encouraging consultant.


He's honestly lovely and great, I'd prefer to keep with these near me appointments though even if I do ever get back to normal as no hanging around waiting on buses, missing one home so waiting another hour etc as was a waste of both our times as I've never been in an appointment with him longer than 10 minutes as there's never been any need to be, always just had more of a laugh together than anything else!



Telemóveis said:


> New trainers arrived yesterday and I love them


Ohhh, what did you get? I'm a trainer gal and had quite a collection at one point, my OH once bought me a pair of white trainers for my birthday (November) and they sat in their box until summer as can't stand white trainers getting dirty lol xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me this morning after a glass or two last night. I went with rib-eye steak, asparagus, fine beans and salsa verde


----------



## Gwynn

Ha ha ha. That would be fine thing. She is a paranoid shizophrenic and completely unaware of her bizzare behaviour.

What you suggested would be great and normal. Sadly....


----------



## Telemóveis

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh, what did you get? I'm a trainer gal and had quite a collection at one point, my OH once bought me a pair of white trainers for my birthday (November) and they sat in their box until summer as can't stand white trainers getting dirty lol xx


I got some green Pumas, tend to go for running shoes now because they’re just so much more comfortable and lightweight. Haha I know what you mean, also have a white pair of Nikes which look fab but too scared to wear them


----------



## Kaylz

Telemóveis said:


> I got some green Pumas, tend to go for running shoes now because they’re just so much more comfortable and lightweight. Haha I know what you mean, also have a white pair of Nikes which look fab but too scared to wear them View attachment 18432


Nice! I agree, they are so much lighter on your feet as well, I have a fab pair of black and pink sketchers that were given to me one Christmas by my OH's mate, last time I was out I just put a pair of plimsoles on like lol but I've some nice k-swiss as well xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sorry very late, almost early for tomorrow, but had a very emotional day again, but was 5.9 this morning all those hours ago.

Here is my addition to the shoe porn, the most expensive shoes I own.


----------



## SB2015

Oo er.  I would rather not have another day like today.

A good start and a nice 6.2 when I sat down for lunch with some friends.
I had changed my cannula about an hour before.  Bolused for a reasonable guess at carbs….
… when I got in the car to drive back I was 14.8!!  I guessed I underestimated the carbs so added a bit extra, via the pump, and also knew I had not pre bolused. All fine and it would sort itself out ….
 …. When I got home and changed I realised my cannula had fallen out!!  Tested and I was then 20!,
So no insulin whatsoever since about 11:00….. There was basically no glue on the sticky pad.
I am finally back in range with quite a few corrections.

I know that there is no point at looking at any data including this in it, so need to ignore the TIR of 52% (I still looked though - rediculous) Can I borrow your TIR @freesia .  Yours is sounding very good in spite of the ups and downs you have had over the past few days.  

Bother.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone a 4.7 here. Very happy with that.

Out for a walk in 2 Hrs when the sun comes up. I once went walking on the beach when it was pitch black. It was way too scary. My imagination ran wild. The slightest noise made me think I was being stalked by velociraptors or wild dogs.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone a 4.7 here. Very happy with that.
> 
> Out for a walk in 2 Hrs when the sun comes up. I once went walking on the beach when it was pitch black. It was way too scary. My imagination ran wild. The slightest noise made me think I was being stalked by velociraptors or wild dogs.


And hopefully today’s a better day at home for you and your wife. 

Ooh next time you’re being chased by a pack of wild velocihounds just picture them as being mosquito sized so you can easily bat them away


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 6.4 today and have my grandson today as my son in London, DIL at work and my daughter for some reason has cancelled having him for the day. He’s going to be rather bored as I can’t even walk to the park with him, oh well.  Hospital rang yet again yesterday, next appt for scan is 13 September, another 2 and a bit weeks with this catheter, think I’ll go nuts, it’s really uncomfortable now.
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Morning all, 6.4 today and have my grandson today as my son in London, DIL at work and my daughter for some reason has cancelled having him for the day. He’s going to be rather bored as I can’t even walk to the park with him, oh well.  Hospital rang yet again yesterday, next appt for scan is 13 September, another 2 and a bit weeks with this catheter, think I’ll go nuts, it’s really uncomfortable now.
> Have a good day all x


How old is he?
Let’s see if we can’t come up with some ideas to keep him amused even though you can’t get to the park.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 from Bristol today. It’s au revoir to this great city from us as we continue onwards to South Devon later. We’ve had a wonderful time, enhanced by the glorious weather. Another 7 miles clocked yesterday, we walked up the Clifton Suspension Bridge. The folks of Bristol must have hearts like ox and gluts of steel! It’s a very hilly place. Anyhoo, we got there eventually. What a fantastic sight it was too. Well worth the climb.

We’ve got until midday to check out so think we’ll take advantage of that and mosie ( sp) on down the M5, hopefully it won’t be full of Bank Holiday traffic! Who am I kidding? 

See you all again tomorrow, same time, different place. Have a fab Friday.

@SueEK get grandson on housework duty, never too young to push  a Hoover about the place. 
@SB2015 bet you’re glad yesterday’s over. Today will be a better day.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> How old is he?
> Let’s see if we can’t come up with some ideas to keep him amused even though you can’t get to the park.


He’s 8 and to be honest as good as gold but am still quite limited what I can do, thankfully he loves our dog and she will keep him entertained a little throughout the day.  I have colouring things here but he’s not keen on that, I also have toys but they are the same old things but he does love to talk which can be exhausting lol x


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> He’s 8 and to be honest as good as gold but am still quite limited what I can do, thankfully he loves our dog and she will keep him entertained a little throughout the day.  I have colouring things here but he’s not keen on that, I also have toys but they are the same old things but he does love to talk which can be exhausting lol x


Could you get him involved in the kitchen perhaps baking something simple?
Or write a story about the dog and then perform it to you?


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 5.8 here in a sunny but slightly cloudy Essex 
Have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today.   Same as yesterday's, which I forgot to post on here.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Started Phase 2 of daughter’s garden project, which is to turn the bit where the shed was into a lawn. Started digging, and found enough large lumps of Cotswold stone to build a dry stone wall, or maybe she should just start her own quarry business. Anyhow, I was so hungry yesterday evening I kept snacking, convinced I'd just be replenishing my liver, and ended up needing a correction dose at bedtime.


----------



## stackingcups

12.8 today, haven't had this high a morning reading since starting on the lantus.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

So glad you enjoyed your stay in Bristol @eggyg. Hope the journey further south goes smoothly!


----------



## Telemóveis

After a worrying 3.1 last night (first ever nighttime hypo), am relieved to say I woke up with a 5.1   (once again thanks to those who helped)

Diabetes appointment went fine, have been told to follow normal carb counting regime but drop 1 unit off for breakfast and lunch to stop hypos.

Finally bought some clothes, got a yellow jacket and T-shirt from Superdry 

Haircut today (much to my family’s dismay) 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Barfly

6.9 for me today, Bright and sunny slight breeze in Poole.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.6 today xx


----------



## SB2015

6.3 this morning 

Overcast  at present but the sun will be out later.
have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. Last night,as per the last few days, my levels were fine during the day but suddenly rose to the 11s about half an hour before tea. Still been having 3am highs so decided to tackle those first before sorting the teatime reading. I upped the Tresiba by 1u last night and had 10 hrs sleep!! I must have woke to scan at some point as theres no break in the data but i don't remember. Woke to a 6.9 this morning with a lovely slow declining line. Will see what happens through the day and over the weekend.

@SB2015 i hope your levels have sorted themselves out now.
@eggyg have a good journey down to Devon.
@SueEK try making up a story. Take it in turns to say or write a paragraph. If writing it could be done in turns secretly with just a clue to what has been written. At the end, read it out. If he likes arty things, send him into the garden to collect anything he can find and get him to make a picture of an animal. Indoors, if you have ingredients give him verbal instructions on how to make something and he makes it (including washing up lol!).
I've got to take mum to hospital for some tests today so off soon. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> I’m not a fan of hot tubs either.  It’s basically sharing a hot bath! No thanks.


4.5 today

The only time I like it is in winter when the stars are out it's very relaxing but who wants to sit in hot water in hot weather, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Molly M

Morning - 8.5 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
9:38am - 7.7 - bef breakfast - 38g of carbs - 5.0 units humalog for food

6:18am - 12.2 - waking - 2.0 units correction - 16.0 units tresiba

23:09pm - 6.2 - 12g of carbs to see me through the night

I've no idea why it was 12.2 this morning but at least it was back down by breakfast


----------



## Gwynn

Oh, sorry, didn't mean to offend. Just tickled me a bit. I appologise


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me today. Heading off to another show with Zak tomorrow, so need to get myself a packed lunch put together. It will be an early start so this is my "Notice of intended absence" for tomorrow morning.

@Telemóveis Great reading this morning! I am assuming/hoping you didn't have another hypo through the night, just the one at bedtime? Looks like you handled it really well since your morning readng was just one decimal point off the optimum House Special.
Enjoy your haircut. If it is anything radical, we want to see photos??


----------



## Grannylorraine

Gwynn said:


> Ha ha ha. That would be fine thing. She is a paranoid shizophrenic and completely unaware of her bizzare behaviour.
> 
> What you suggested would be great and normal. Sadly....


I totally understand where you are coming from my sister in law suffers with psychotic episodes and borderline personality disorder, which I think is very similar if not another way of saying schizophrenia.  She can seem ok one minute and the next to me her behaviour is completely bizarre and irrational, but to her, her behaviour is normal and is rational, and we just have to go with it and know it is her illness, because to her it is normal, her perception of reality is different to the worlds, but for her that is her norm.  

But it must be so emotionally hard on your having to watch someone you love and have spent so much of your life with, living like this.  As I know I find just a few hours with my sister in law is emotionally draining for me and worrying about what I say in case when she is having a good day it sparks an episode.

Take care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 for me today.  Emotionally I am in a better place, still incredibly worried about my friend, but talking with another friend, that me sitting here sobbing my heart out, not eating, running or doing any of the things I usually enjoy doesn't help him, that as hard as I am finding it I have to carry on with my life, while thinking and caring about him.

I have a meal out tonight and I was going to cancel, but I have decided I am going to go and enjoy myself as much as I can, that it is not disloyal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, no I haven't just got up.. 6.1 for me.

Just been getting rid of rubbish in the garden. A bit more this afternoon I think but in the meantime coffee required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Oh, sorry, didn't mean to offend. Just tickled me a bit. I appologise


Don’t think you need to apologise, I think @jeanettem1 is unaware of your situation and how marvellously you cope. We are all behind you xx


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.2 for me today.  Emotionally I am in a better place, still incredibly worried about my friend, but talking with another friend, that me sitting here sobbing my heart out, not eating, running or doing any of the things I usually enjoy doesn't help him, that as hard as I am finding it I have to carry on with my life, while thinking and caring about him.
> 
> I have a meal out tonight and I was going to cancel, but I have decided I am going to go and enjoy myself as much as I can, that it is not disloyal.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I have sadly lost 3 very good friends, 2 my best friends in their 40s and it can’t help but affect you. Hopefully there will be good news for your friend and a positive outcome.  As your other friends have said you have to carry on as best you can to stay strong for your poorly friend.  Love to you xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 07:03. Late checking in today as I've been busy with the Social Workers this morning concerning the baby. Just starting to catch up


----------



## Diastard

5.1 before breakfast, after measuring 4.7 before going to bed.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> 5.8 for me today. Heading off to another show with Zak tomorrow, so need to get myself a packed lunch put together. It will be an early start so this is my "Notice of intended absence" for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lol.  One days notice, How can the Admin side work which such a short notice period from a well known member.
> Hope You have a great time and look forward to hearing your description of the show on your return.     Photos may get round first problem of my message.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Heading off to another show with Zak tomorrow


I hope all goes ok and you and Zak have a great time!


----------



## Telemóveis

rebrascora said:


> @Telemóveis Great reading this morning! I am assuming/hoping you didn't have another hypo through the night, just the one at bedtime? Looks like you handled it really well since your morning readng was just one decimal point off the optimum House Special.
> Enjoy your haircut. If it is anything radical, we want to see photos??


Thank you  Yeah, didn’t wake up during the night with any symptoms so all is good. I’m surprised with that too, was expecting to be brushing into the 4s.

Jaja not sure a number 2 all over is deemed radical enough for a photo (except my mum who still hates it - she acts like I have a neon green mohawk lol), I just really like my hair short and tidy


----------



## Bloden

Same here @Telemóveis - I like my hair SHORT, but my mum’s got used to it now. I tried our local barbers this morning for the first time...the guy before me had his nasal hair waxed  as a finishing touch. I’ve never seen that before!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Gwynn said:


> Ha ha ha. That would be fine thing. She is a paranoid shizophrenic and completely unaware of her bizzare behaviour.
> 
> What you suggested would be great and normal. Sadly....





SueEK said:


> Don’t think you need to apologise, I think @jeanettem1 is unaware of your situation and how marvellously you cope. We are all behind you xx


She could have been nicer in her reply ! Of course I didn't know!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

SueEK said:


> Don’t think you need to apologise, I think @jeanettem1 is unaware of your situation and how marvellously you cope. We are all behind you xx


Looks like a closed group within a group here.  I don’t think this is the place for me! You’re every bit as rude as the other!


----------



## Kaylz

@jeanettem1 I don't see @Gwynn or @SueEK replies as rude at all, the majority of people read more of the thread before picking out one to quote and even just by looking back a few days you can see Gwynn document the struggles he and his wife go through

It isn't a closed group within a group but the majority are long term members and have learnt things about each others lives


----------



## stackingcups

I haven't been here much longer than you Jeanette, so I didn't know about Gwynn's situation, but I also didn't see his reply as rude I think the laughter really wasn't at you, but possibly at his own situation and how alien your suggestion probably feels given his situation. He did add that what you suggested would usually be great and normal. 

It is daunting joining an online group who've all known each other longer than you have, but you've just got to jump in and join.


----------



## rebrascora

@jeanettem1 Please don't feel like you don't belong here just because there was a minor misunderstanding. It is so easy to read the written word in a way that it was never intended because you don't get the more subtle visual clues that you would when speaking to someone in person, which give it context to the words. Indeed Gwynn could just as easily have taken offence to your post considering the stressful situation he lives with everyday, with his wife's mental condition. Using humour to cope with that is probably one of the better responses.... I am pretty sure I would almost certainly need large quantities of alcohol to survive in his situation. 

I can assure you the group is not cliquey and we are very happy to have you here, so please feel welcome to continue posting and get to know us better and put this misunderstanding behind you.


----------



## Telemóveis

Bloden said:


> Same here @Telemóveis - I like my hair SHORT, but my mum’s got used to it now. I tried our local barbers this morning for the first time...the guy before me had his nasal hair waxed  as a finishing touch. I’ve never seen that before!


Yikes  just the thought of it makes me shiver!

Also, to echo what other people said, I don't feel that this forum is in any way cliquey. I'm still relatively new (2 months) yet have felt and still feel very welcome here. I don't think any offence was meant intentionally at all.


----------



## HenryBennett

jeanettem1 said:


> Looks like a closed group within a group here.  I don’t think this is the place for me! You’re every bit as rude as the other!


I’ve got to be honest, this thread is somewhat cliquey. Any thread that goes on for nearly 3,900 pages has to be. I’ve noticed a few stalwarts no longer posting recently. Some individuals are opinionated and others rude. 

But that’s just a cross section of society. Diabetes is a chronic condition and for some very difficult to deal with. But there’s a well of experience here that’s worth tapping into. People do want to help.


----------



## Bexlee

I’m not going to get drawn into it…..well I have really haven’t I ! but I read posts on this thread everyday.

Sometimes I add a comment or a reading often I don’t. I chuckle at some bits, feel sad and upset at bits and ignore other bits.

The whole point I feel is logging our waking number if we wish and entering into a little interaction with people if we want. The threads been going for years (10 in fact last week) and it’s nice to see the same people posting and talking about about their everyday life and the concern of people who haven’t posted in a while….or the PM we get from people checking in on us.

It does start with ……

How about for a bit of fun ….

We are all human and therefore have the potential to be rude and opionated and we all have feelings. Diabetes is a horrible thing and we need to support each other which most of the time we do and then it sometimes doesn’t feel so bad.

My reading this morning was 6.7 which is far better than the 27.1 on Wednesday as we were away, we ordered a Chinese and I then realised I’d managed to run out of nova rapid! Won’t do that again.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I am quite upset by the upset my humour created. Sincerely no offence was intended. I have to try to cope with the very difficult situation I am in. For 36 years my wife has become progressively more mentally ill. Its very very sad and horrible.

Today I am going to see my daughter but there is a sadness to it as my wife cannot bring herself to come too. She is terrified and upset by something regarding visiting, but refuses to say what. I suspect that she thinks my daughter has been saying nasty things about her but she hasn't of course or it could be the fear over leaving the house because of the intruders (that never existed of course), or the horrible vicious things the voices in her head are saying to her again but she denies that is the case.

I am actually close to tears over the whole thing and the upset here on this forum.

But as I often say if I am feeling 'down' .... the only way is 'up'

I hope the responder does not leave the forum. The more diverse views, opinions, knowledge, experience, the better. Even mild disagreements can happen and they are not bad as long as we are kind to each other.

I hope my wife does come along today. Can you imagine how lonely it is to be married and yet your wife does not respond emotionally in any normal way. It's not her fault and I try to help her the best that I can but right now it is very very hard.

This forum is the only place where I can communicate with others. It is a life line for me. My wife has managed to completely isolate me from anyone else in my life. The sad thing is we used to have friends, go out, do things. We even had dinner parties (which I loved doing). Now....nothing.

Anyway 4.4 here. Very low for me. Ahhh, the only way is 'up' (I hope)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 here.

More sunshine today, apparently, yippee! Enjoy the bank holiday weekend, peeps.


----------



## Barfly

8.6 today......must be that ice cream cone yesterday, the only sweet thing I've had since diagnosis in June.  Oh well only human I s'pose.  dull day so far here in Poole.
@Gwynn   I sincerely hope things get easier for you mate.


----------



## Lanny

04:03 BS 7.6 That’s the lowest it’s been for the last few days while I was absent. But, 3 hours after breakfast, just now, it’s still over target 07:17 BS 10.1 & stuck in a small correction of 4 NR as I also, bunged in a slightly increased LR of 80: started that last evening as clearly my BS was going back up in between meals after the 4 hours of active NR were over when I ate!  I haven’t been very ill ill but, definitely under the weather which wouldn’t normally put me off posting but, I’ve had a lot of trouble with my streaming, red, sore, stinging eyes the last few days & had no screen time as my left eye was twitching & spasming like mad! It’s been muggy & damp at the end of the summer with the tree pollen hitting me hard both in my eyes AND my asthma! Beginning to calm down a bit & decided to post today just to let you lovely lot know I’m getting back towards being ok! My left eye is still a wee bit red, twitchy & watering a bit this morning: still the slightly weaker eye from my last cataract op! I’ve been listening to audiobooks the last few days. The excellently read, & performed, by Ellen Archer “The Chemist” written Stephanie Meyer, of The Twilight Saga fame, about an ex CIA black ops interrogator on the run who uses drugs, hence her moniker, to get terrorists to talk! The Dizzy Heights series of two books, so far, by TE Kinsey, of The Lady Hardcastle series, “The Deadly Mystery of the Missing Diamonds” & “A Baffling Murder at the Midsummer Ball” also, excellently read & performed by Simon Mattacks!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I shall catch up on this thread slowly now that I’m ending my no screens embargo as I don’t want to overdo it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this wonderful sunny Saturday morning.  Off out shortly for some fresh air and exercise.
Have a good day everybody.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Morning all.  6.3 today. Not a good day yesterday, felt rather poorly towards the early evening but possibly because I didn’t manage a sleep having my grandson.  We had a couple of short walks, made jelly and fruit and chatted a lot. SIL collected us and daughter made us a lovely meal but was just done in. Going down the caravan for a few days today so shall enjoy the change of scenery.
@Lanny good to see you posting and hope you are back on top form soon.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 for me

Moan time - took ages to get to sleep because of a dog barking up on the main street, when I finally drifted off I kept waking up scratching my fingers on my "bad" hand, the skim is peeling and when it gets warm it gets itchy, ending up crying because it's painful to itch but slight relief too but as I'n scratching it in my sleep I wake up when it gets to the painful stage   

Wish me luck for tonight, after 3 days sensorless I'm finally going to attempt another, the fingers in good enough state for pricking are becoming far too sore! xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.0 and another full nights sleep and in target overnight. The extra unit of basal seems to be working so far, fingers crossed.
Hubby not working this weekend so going out. @Grannylorraine hoping to see The Courier tomorrow. I'll let you know what i think.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I am quite upset by the upset my humour created. Sincerely no offence was intended. I have to try to cope with the very difficult situation I am in. For 36 years my wife has become progressively more mentally ill. Its very very sad and horrible.
> 
> Today I am going to see my daughter but there is a sadness to it as my wife cannot bring herself to come too. She is terrified and upset by something regarding visiting, but refuses to say what. I suspect that she thinks my daughter has been saying nasty things about her but she hasn't of course or it could be the fear over leaving the house because of the intruders (that never existed of course), or the horrible vicious things the voices in her head are saying to her again but she denies that is the case.
> 
> I am actually close to tears over the whole thing and the upset here on this forum.
> 
> But as I often say if I am feeling 'down' .... the only way is 'up'
> 
> I hope the responder does not leave the forum. The more diverse views, opinions, knowledge, experience, the better. Even mild disagreements can happen and they are not bad as long as we are kind to each other.
> 
> I hope my wife does come along today. Can you imagine how lonely it is to be married and yet your wife does not respond emotionally in any normal way. It's not her fault and I try to help her the best that I can but right now it is very very hard.
> 
> This forum is the only place where I can communicate with others. It is a life line for me. My wife has managed to completely isolate me from anyone else in my life. The sad thing is we used to have friends, go out, do things. We even had dinner parties (which I loved doing). Now....nothing.
> 
> Anyway 4.4 here. Very low for me. Ahhh, the only way is 'up' (I hope)


I hope you have a good day,  you seem to have a great positive attitude, even when the things life throws are ultra difficult


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.4 this morning, following a drop last night due to an indoor run of 10km. 
At 20:00 last night I was 9.3 following Dinner so got going on the indoor exercise.  Yes did take an orange and 2 digestive biscuits during  the 70 min exercise but at 22:00 was 5.0.   Ok but slightly low for night so had an apple. 
At bedtime 23:30 I was 7.3 so went to bed knowing I’d be roughly in bounds.  Might have been slightly too many carbs but….. it’s experimental, trial and error, guesswork, experience. 
No get real Duncan, it’s DIABETES.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  

6.7 today (after a 10.3 last night - fish and chips with 16 units - don’t feel like it was worth it tbh 

Next few days are all about preparing for the big friend meet-up


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. A nice 5.9 on this wonderful sunny morning on the English Riviera. Good drive down, it appeared everyone was leaving Devon and Cornwall as the other side of the M5 was at a stand still.
Cottage is lovely and quirky, just like me, down an ancient lime tree lined private road that leads to a castle! We are actually next door to it, haven’t done any research into it and don’t know whether it’s open to the public or not, but our Victorian cottage used to be a skittle alley for the castle occupants. Interesting.
We are going to explore the local area today, it’s 41 years since we were last here but I suspect it will still be very much a Victorian seaside town, with a Lidl! 
Have a fab day everyone and enjoy the sunshine if you have it.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning everyone. A nice 5.9 on this wonderful sunny morning on the English Riviera. Good drive down, it appeared everyone was leaving Devon and Cornwall as the other side of the M5 was at a stand still.
> Cottage is lovely and quirky, just like me, down an ancient lime tree lined private road that leads to a castle! We are actually next door to it, haven’t done any research into it and don’t know whether it’s open to the public or not, but our Victorian cottage used to be a skittle alley for the castle occupants. Interesting.
> We are going to explore the local area today, it’s 41 years since we were last here but I suspect it will still be very much a Victorian seaside town, with a Lidl!
> Have a fab day everyone and enjoy the sunshine if you have it.


Sounds beautiful, hope you have a lovely holiday x


----------



## Bloden

Sounds like you need a nice relaxing break @SueEK. I hope you get some peace at the caravan.   

Wow, @eggyg - I want you to organise all my holidays from now on, sounds fab!

I hope you have a dry-eye day @Lanny and your asthma behaves. You seem to have a lot to put up with sometimes, but remain upbeat about it all. Good for you!


----------



## Christy

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I am quite upset by the upset my humour created. Sincerely no offence was intended. ....
> 
> This forum is the only place where I can communicate with others. It is a life line for me.


@Gwynn I've replicated some of your points above.  Please don't be upset. Your intentions were good & it's unfortunate that a member misinterpreted them. As you can see from other upsets recently that's life, it happens. 
Keep using this lifeline. It helps us too. Your 'never give up' attitude is inspiring. Chill and maintain friend


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 for me.

Might have an hour in the garden before the excitement that is Sainsbury's

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HenryBennett

eggyg said:


> lovely and quirky, just like me, down an ancient lime tree lined private road that leads to a castle


The mind boggles


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me this morning, had a lovely meal out last night, then had an upset stomach all night, so put a downer on it now.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 for me this morning, had a lovely meal out last night, then had an upset stomach all night, so put a downer on it now.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
At 6:55am it was 9.5 waking for me - 1.0 units humalog correction and 16 units of tresiba done

9:43am - 8.0 - bef breakfast - 36g of carbs for melted cheese on toast - 4.5 units humalog for food

23:04pm - 6.8 - bef bed - below 8mmol for bed so decided to have 15g of carbs which was 3x cornish wafer crackers with some cheese on

I would be delighted if instead of just clicking the like button if you could give me a bit of feedback on what you think of these BGLs


----------



## silentsquirrel

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning
> At 6:55am it was 9.5 waking for me - 1.0 units humalog correction and 16 units of tresiba done
> 
> 9:43am - 8.0 - bef breakfast - 36g of carbs for melted cheese on toast - 4.5 units humalog for food
> 
> 23:04pm - 6.8 - bef bed - below 8mmol for bed so decided to have 15g of carbs which was 3x cornish wafer crackers with some cheese on
> 
> I would be delighted if instead of just clicking the like button if you could give me a bit of feedback on what you think of these BGLs


They look pretty good to me!  No lows and nothing over 10, you should be happy with those.


----------



## eggyg

HenryBennett said:


> The mind boggles


I know! Apparently some of the castle has been converted to 10 flats, sorry, apartments. ) You make more money on apartments.) The owner lives in the main part.
Some pics of our quirky cottage. Oh and Mr Eggy is not happy about the sticky sap from the lime trees covering the Jag.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

5.3 here after an amazing day yesterday....

My wife decided that she would come along to see our daughter (and her daughter). She was very distant at the start of the whole trip but by the end she was very connected, happy, engaged, in fact so much better.

I took some vegan cakes and sweets and fruit with me that went down a treat, especially with their daughter. She loves raspberries. Now she loves vegan cheesecake, marshmallows, chocolate chip cookies....

All in all, the best day we have had in a long long time.

Now an odd question. If anyone can shed some light on this I will be grateful. Yesterday messed with my diet something rotten. I ate some cake and stuff and half a banana whilst at my daughters. Probably quite high carbs. During the day I did walking exercise for 170 minutes.  However, when I got home four hours later and did a BG test expecting it to be on the high side. It came out as 4.0 the lowest reading I have ever had. I didn't feel any bad effects either.

Any ideas as to why my BG was so low?

Normally my BG levels will fluctuate from the low 4's to the low 6's but mainly they sit in the 5's.

I was just surprised and glad it wasn't lower.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another 5.9 for me. Must be all the walking I’m doing.

Yesterday was a glorious day, we had a walk around the area and made our way to Babbacombe Downs, literally 10 minutes walk. We found the apartments we stayed in for our honeymoon in 1980! They haven’t changed a bit! We struggled to remember anything else about the place, apart from the cliff lift. I suppose it was 41 years ago. Had a walk down to the beach, very busy, it was quite a steep hill and then of course we had to come back up. We didn’t use the cliff lift, very small and cramped and Devon and Cornwall have the highest Covid cases in the UK.
There’s talk of “ enhanced” measures, but in the meantime they’re asking that people meet outdoors, wear face masks indoors, which we still do, and take lateral flow tests on a regular basis. I will nip to Boots tomorrow and get some. It’s all a bit worrying, when we went to Asda when we arrived, the oldies were wearing masks but the young ones don’t seem to bother. It’s a wee bit concerning for us both and then last night I got an email from the NHS, as I’m on the shielding list, just reiterating the advice and letting me know I will probably be getting my booster in September. I tend to forget I’m “ extremely clinically vulnerable” and got a bit of a jolt when I read it. Ah well, it is what it is, I’m not going to let it spoil our holiday, lots of open spaces about. Think meals out at restaurants are probably out though.

Have a great day and stay safe. 

Here’s two photos to make you laugh. The first is a very young and slim me outside our honeymoon accommodation in 1980, the other is yesterday. Not very young and definitely not slim!


----------



## Lanny

02:25 BS 7.3  That was ok but, even higher today 3 hours & 52 minutes after breakfast 06:43 BS 13.6 & stuck in a 14 units of NR correction. I think a I need a bit more LR & will stick in 82 around about 7am, after I post this? I’m still not quite getting it right yet BS wise as I’m still twiddling my doses. Yesterday was a drier day eyes wise & less gasping breathing wise but, still getting getting the odd water works & raspy panting episodes while the weather is still damp & muggy: light rain hitting the windows as I speak!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I WILL eventually get my doses right & feel better AND then, I’ll have to start decreasing my doses when I DO: it rarely seems to stay static for long!


----------



## SueEK

A high 7.8 today after a fish supper last night, didn’t really fancy it but nothing else going! Going to the Range today for first trip out, will see how that goes. 
@Gwynn glad you all had a good day yesterday, nice to hear x
@eggyg you’re looking good for 41 years on, enjoy yourselves x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.4 here.

I couldn’t nod off last night cos the neighbour two doors down had a great big fire going - next to his wooden seating area, next to his wooden fence...I hope someone buys him a chimenea or similar, then we can all sleep soundly, eek!

Lovely pics @eggyg.


----------



## Fagor

At last - 4.3 steady decline overnight from 7.7, no DP today.
Only second pre-meal value below 8 out of last 14 scans, so feel much relieved. Intermediate values were even more horrible. Hopefully increase in Levemir am and pm continues to keep values sensible.
Celebrate with coffee-on-the-beach if not too busy, but no sunshine yet.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here.So close! 
Hoping to catch some more of the team paralympic dressage today, where another gold medal for GB is possible, to add to the gold, 2 silver and 1 bronze in the opening individual rounds. 
The paralympic dressage tests are more relatable to what daughter and I are learning,(we will never get on to the Charlotte du Jardin stuff) so I can watch, knowing what it’s like to perform these moves, and being in total awe of someone managing it with little control over their balance or leg muscles.


----------



## Molly M

7.4 for me this morning 

hope you all have a great day whatever you are up to


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunday 5.8 today 
yesterday morning it was 6.1

have a great day everybody


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.5 for me today
xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all 5.9 this morning. We are braving the cinema this morning, first time since pre covid.
Have a good day everyone. @eggyg great photos.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning.  
Day of rest today so no walk/exercise. But I will be giving my brain a bit of a workout with the Sunday cryptic crossword.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

2.8 on the Libre yesterday when the alarm went off but Libre is reading rather low at the moment (nearly 2mmols lower than finger prick when I checked it later) so not too concerned but I had 2 Fizzy Worms straight away to get my Libre results back on track. I kept a close eye on it all day and had to top levels up a few times to keep out of the red. Even just travelling in the car, levels were unreliable.... really steady for an hour and a half and then suddenly dropped 1.5 mmols about half an hour before we got to the show ground in the space of about 15 mins. 
Fantastically well organised show (Wensleydale) and the show officials and stewards had done an amazing job bringing it all together at relatively short notice with all the Covid uncertainty. I can highly recommend the show to anyone for next year and lovely friendly people. We came a respectable 3rd in a class of 7. 
7.4 this morning after a 1 unit reduction in Levemir last night. Might try a half unit more tonight.


----------



## stackingcups

11.1 today. Still frustrated it's not really going down, but trying to be patient. 

Family trip out to the cinema today, and pizza express after. One of the only family activities we can get the teenagers out of the house for these days.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 8:06am it was 11.3 for me - 1.5 units correction done and 16.0 units of tresiba taken.

By 9:56am bef breakfast I was back within target at 6.7 and had 36g of carbs and 4.5 units of humalog


----------



## khskel

Morning all and taking a break from the garden. It was a 6.1 for me.

Note to self if you are splitting your tea time bolus don't get engrossed in something and forget about the second installment. Ouch! Didn't enjoy being 13 at all. Luckily didn't panic and just took the missing amount. All worked out in the end. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.6 this morning for me on waking. 
@Gwynn   Glad you had a good day yesterday. 
                  You were asking about your high carbs back to a Lowish score this morning.  Was it that there was much fresh fruit which give a quick increase of sugar levels but don’t necessarily last for a long period as opposed to pasta? Perhaps those with more experience may be able to give better answer.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Very very late on parade, 6.6 this morning, straight off for a 10k, then coffee and a chat with my friend, home for a shower, then out to the shopping mall before lunch out with Mr GrannyLorraine, same place I went on Friday, so hoping it is not the same outcome.

Just got home.

@Gwynn - pleased that you had a better day with your wife yesterday.

@eggyg - looks like you are having a lovely holiday.

Have a nice evening all.


----------



## freesia

@Grannylorraine we went to see The Courier today. Brilliant film, we were gripped.
@rebrascora well done on your 3rd. Sounds like you had a lovely day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

An exhausting day yesterday. Great motning but a very bad afternoon as my wife became worse again sadly. Still, today is a new day...

4.3 on the old BG meter this morning. Again very low for me. Should I be concerned? It was 5.1 yesterday evening. Hmmm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

29/08/21 21:21 BS 10.0 Which I was ok about since I’d just headed off a hypo just over 4 hours & 25 minutes after eating I felt hypo 29/08/21 11:16 BS 4.1, had 1 JB & meant to eat ONE biscuit BUT the hypo hunger hit me BIG TIME & I guzzled down 10 biscuits before I managed to force myself to stop!  I haven’t had THAT kind of hypo hunger in quite a while & was slow to react to stop myself & I gobbled down 10 bourbon creams one after the other SO fast!  Then, I had to decide how much to inject for all those biscuits? I gave myself a conservative 10 NR as I’d obviously overdid the LR by going up too much too far with the 82 earlier that morning & it’ll continue to lower me down until the evening dose. Then, quite tired out I slept & totally ignored the 6pm LR alarm in brief irritation & got up with BS 10 on the dot & put in my LR dose all the way back down to the normal 78 2 hours late but, definitely with no overlap of doses & no risk of too much basal!

I just corrected with extra NR & have eaten twice already. Now at about 2.5 hours after eating 30/08/21 06:14 BS 10.3 I decided not to correct & bunged in my LR dose of the normal 78 as I’m going back to bed. There’s a bit of an overlap but, I’m higher than I should be anyway & want to stop the widening gap opening up between my late LR doses recently: I want to get them back on reasonable time! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m almost dry now eyes wise & breathing is more or less back so, just normal 2 puffs, instead of 4, of inhalers this morning! Oh! Almost forgot! Must take my pills as well before I nod off!


----------



## eggyg

Happy Bank Holiday Monday. It’s a 6.9 for me from a decidedly fresher South Devon.
Yesterday we didn’t do our planned walk as it was just too hot. We had a day on the beach instead. We bought two camping chairs, made a picnic, grabbed our books, got our cossies on and ensconced ourselves on Oddicombe Beach with the hordes! We really couldn’t remember the last time we did that on a UK beach. It was good, but don’t worry Mr Eggy eschewed the knotted handkerchief look! 

Probably do the walk to Torquay today, we’ll see.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Nicoll

Good Morning, mine was 6.2 this morning.  New to testing, just started taking Gliclazide last Tuesday.  Find it all a bit daunting at the mo.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 6.1 for me today ,had a lovely day at the beach yesterday with grandkids


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.8 for me.


----------



## Nicoll

6.2 for me. New to testing, just started taking Gliclazide last Tuesday!  Bit daunting at the mo.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

6.4 Today. Dull and overcast in Poole.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, too much protein last night, Roast lamb followed by cheese, (which I kept on picking at) and BGwas still rising at bedtime.
Welcome to the thread, @Nicoll . That reading is not too shabby at all, and it all gets easier once you’re in a routine.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 9.6 here and one of those surface skimming porpoise graphs on my Libre this morning. Just can't seem to get my evening basal quite right. Nearly went for 8 again but split the difference and played it safe with 7.5units.

@Nicoll Welcome. 6.2 is a nice in range reading. How are you finding finger pricking? 

@Barfly A good reading from you today. Is that a personal best?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 here
xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After a day with a couple of high spikes followed by times of scraping the lower target lines, woke this morninh to a 6.8.
@eggyg sounds like you're having a good time
@Nicoll welcome to the forum
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

10.2 today. Hoping to sink out of double figures soon!


----------



## Nicoll

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.6 here and one of those surface skimming porpoise graphs on my Libre this morning. Just can't seem to get my evening basal quite right. Nearly went for 8 again but split the difference and played it safe with 7.5units.
> 
> @Nicoll Welcome. 6.2 is a nice in range reading. How are you finding finger pricking?
> 
> @Barfly A good reading from you today. Is that a personal best?


Hi!  Finger pricking not good yet, but I will just have to get used to it!  Problem with wasting strips, I don’t seem to get enough blood out on the first attempt!  I know I’ve only been at it a few days, but it still makes me jump! Ha!ha!


----------



## Nicoll

Barfly said:


> 6.4 Today. Dull and overcast in Poole.


Dull and overcast in Kent too.  And drizzle!


----------



## Nicoll

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.6 here and one of those surface skimming porpoise graphs on my Libre this morning. Just can't seem to get my evening basal quite right. Nearly went for 8 again but split the difference and played it safe with 7.5units.
> 
> @Nicoll Welcome. 6.2 is a nice in range reading. How are you finding finger pricking?
> 
> @Barfly A good reading from you today. Is that a personal best?





rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.6 here and one of those surface skimming porpoise graphs on my Libre this morning. Just can't seem to get my evening basal quite right. Nearly went for 8 again but split the difference and played it safe with 7.5units.
> 
> @Nicoll Welcome. 6.2 is a nice in range reading. How are you finding finger pricking?
> 
> @Barfly A good reading from you today. Is that a personal best?


Hi Barfly, almost my personal best, have been in the 7’s, but did have a 5.9!


----------



## Leadinglights

Nicoll said:


> Hi!  Finger pricking not good yet, but I will just have to get used to it!  Problem with wasting strips, I don’t seem to get enough blood out on the first attempt!  I know I’ve only been at it a few days, but it still makes me jump! Ha!ha!


If you are not getting enough out, then gently massage your finger towards the end BEFORE you prick then press gently after the prick if you need to. Putting too much pressure where you prick will stop it bleeding, just think what you do when you cut yourself, you put pressure on the wound.
Also make sure your hands are warm.


----------



## SueEK

6.5 today. Managed a shot rip to The Range yesterday, was like Christmas lol. 
@Nicoll welcome to the forum. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me today, but did have another meal out yesterday, and realised this morning that I haven't taken my diabetes mess for 2 days, so taking that into account it isn't as bad as I thought.

@freesia i am glad you found the film gripping, I did as well, I will certainly watch it again when it is available to download.

@Nicoll welcome to the forum, you will get the knack of testing, I think we have all been there with not getting enough blood out, it is like you have to find the sweet spot, which I still don't always get.

I see there are a few of us from the Essex/Kent area, so I am sure there are many others from areas in either London or good transport links to London, so it got me wondering about trying to organise a meet up in London next spring, Iknow that seems a long way a way, but would start organising yet, just an idea to put in my calendar to sort out after Christmas.  I'll put somethin on a separate thread to see if enough people would consider coming.

Have a lovely Bank Holiday, it is grey and dark in South West Essex, taking mum to the crem to visit dad and work out where is available for his plaque.

Love to you al my diabetes family.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning 5.8 for me.

It’s the final countdown back to school !  Sort of looking forward to it. Sort of not. Will enjoy last few days.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Nicoll

Leadinglights said:


> If you are not getting enough out, then gently massage your finger towards the end BEFORE you prick then press gently after the prick if you need to. Putting too much pressure where you prick will stop it bleeding, just think what you do when you cut yourself, you put pressure on the wound.
> Also make sure your hands are warm.


Oh!  Thank you for your advice, I’ll try that next time!


----------



## Nicoll

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 for me today, but did have another meal out yesterday, and realised this morning that I haven't taken my diabetes mess for 2 days, so taking that into account it isn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> @freesia i am glad you found the film gripping, I did as well, I will certainly watch it again when it is available to download.
> 
> @Nicoll welcome to the forum, you will get the knack of testing, I think we have all been there with not getting enough blood out, it is like you have to find the sweet spot, which I still don't always get.
> 
> I see there are a few of us from the Essex/Kent area, so I am sure there are many others from areas in either London or good transport links to London, so it got me wondering about trying to organise a meet up in London next spring, Iknow that seems a long way a way, but would start organising yet, just an idea to put in my calendar to sort out after Christmas.  I'll put somethin on a separate thread to see if enough people would consider coming.
> 
> Have a lovely Bank Holiday, it is grey and dark in South West Essex, taking mum to the crem to visit dad and work out where is available for his plaque.
> 
> Love to you al my diabetes family.


Ahhh! Hope everything does well for you and your mum x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Bit of wood working this morning to repair our coal hole door.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 9.6 here and one of those surface skimming porpoise graphs on my Libre this morning. Just can't seem to get my evening basal quite right. Nearly went for 8 again but split the difference and played it safe with 7.5units.
> 
> @Nicoll Welcome. 6.2 is a nice in range reading. How are you finding finger pricking?
> 
> @Barfly A good reading from you today. Is that a personal best?


@rebrascora  Thanks for noticing, Barbara.  No yesterday's was 6.3.  It looks as though it's gradually on the downward trend at last.   I started in the 10's when first doing the tests, and now it is trending downwards nicely.  There are some nasty peaks still happening but overall it seems to be going in the right direction.  I have also lost 7kg in the last 8 weeks.  I don't want to lose too much more or I'll be skin and bones (with a bit of a tummy).  Always the last place to lose it......


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  my scores for this morning and last night are.....

9:48am bef breakfast 6.9 (had 36g of carbs which was poached egg on 2 rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast. Took 4.5 units of humalog for food)

6:42am waking 5.5 (16.0 units of tresiba taken. No correction needed)
23:30pm bef bed 4.2 (15 minute hypo check - back to above 4mmol - had 18g of carbs which was 3 rich tea biscuits)
23:07pm bef bed 3.2 (hypo so had 1 150ml can of non-diet coca-cola) (No idea what caused the hypo - got carb count of 112g of carbs for tea correct. Had a gin and diet coke)


----------



## Molly M

Welcome @Nicoll 

7.2 for me earlier - numbers have been in the 7’s in the morning, before and after meals which I am delighted with - there’s definitely a change happening. 

enjoy the bank holiday everyone


----------



## Lanny

04:33 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Brrr! The nights are starting to turn chilly already! 

Edited to add:- Oh yes! Just thought I’d share this. Remember when I started this last month or so to eat Greek yoghurt every day? Well, my last liver function blood tests have showed an improvement so, the benefits are definitely two fold now: half the usual NR dose of my usual meal; improved my digestive system to being very regular & the full fat, I went as opposed to the fat free ones, hasn’t made my fatty liver worse & has in fact improved it!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Tuesday 6.2 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Nicoll

Good Morning! 6.7 for me.  Really cold and damp here in Kent!  Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Nicoll

Lanny said:


> 04:33 BS 5.7
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Brrr! The nights are starting to turn chilly already!
> 
> Edited to add:- Oh yes! Just thought I’d share this. Remember when I started this last month or so to eat Greek yoghurt every day? Well, my last liver function blood tests have showed an improvement so, the benefits are definitely two fold now: half the usual NR dose of my usual meal; improved my digestive system to being very regular & the full fat, I went as opposed to the fat free ones, hasn’t made my fatty liver worse & has in fact improved it!


Well done Lanny, that’s brilliant news!  I love Greek yoghurt!


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.7 for me today


----------



## SueEK

6.4 today and back home later. Hubby has physio and grandson coming in this afternoon but back to school next week.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here after a wee-small-hours hypo.

That is good news @Lanny. Licking lips emoji, yum.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, after a jelly baby at 2am. Did a 6 mile walk yesterday afternoon, and forgot to account for it when deciding on evening basal dose.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After an overnight high and correction woke to a 6.7.
Still getting some overnight spikes occasionally but i don't want to up the basal more as i end up crawling along in the low 4s and not able to drive. Back at work on Thursday so will no doubt have to start adjusting ratios again by the weekend.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today again.  Looks like I'm finally starting to nail it.  Bit dull but not so breezy in Poole.   Off to Sherborne for a day out with the family today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A rare lie-in for me, and waking to a 7.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a breezy south Devon. Decidedly autumnal. A nice round 6 for me. 

We had a 9 mile walk yesterday which will probably screw up my numbers today. Went to Cockington, all chocolate box thatched roofs and Devon cream teas. We shared a scone and I decided not to bolus. 5.7 before my meal last night. Seems I got it right. Then we walked onto Torquay, it was quite busy even at 5 o’clock. Walked back to cottage, all up hill! No wonder I slept the best I have all holiday. Shorter walk today along the coast path from Babbacombe until we’ve had enough. Plans are as clear as mud today!

Have a great last day of August.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

7.3 for me this morning after a bit of a restless night monitoring levels and injecting Fiasp after I very stupidly ran out of Levemir last night.
Totally my own fault. Off down to the surgery to pick i up and lesson learned. Better to have too much in the fridge as not enough!!


----------



## Molly M

Morning everyone - a 6.0 for me today   

Great news @Lanny 

Lovely pics @eggyg


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Slept until my alarm went off this morning at 5:20, usually up at least 10 minutes before it, maybe that's what has made my morning go to pot! Scanned when I woke to 7.1, was finishing up the marathon of washing my hands and started to feel a bit off so tested at 6:01 to find I was 3.2! I've had 7 Lifts in total and before breakfast at 7:10 was 6.4 xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Currently engaged in pairing socks. How many orphans will there be?

Never mind a cure for D, when will some one discover where the stray socks go?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.2 for me today.  Yesterday I did my fastest ever 5k, still slow but an achievement for me which I am proud of.

A very dull day here in my part of Essex.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

10.9 today. Every time I think I'm going to see the 9s it goes up again


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all from a breezy south Devon. Decidedly autumnal. A nice round 6 for me.
> 
> We had a 9 mile walk yesterday which will probably screw up my numbers today. Went to Cockington, all chocolate box thatched roofs and Devon cream teas. We shared a scone and I decided not to bolus. 5.7 before my meal last night. Seems I got it right. Then we walked onto Torquay, it was quite busy even at 5 o’clock. Walked back to cottage, all up hill! No wonder I slept the best I have all holiday. Shorter walk today along the coast path from Babbacombe until we’ve had enough. Plans are as clear as mud today!
> 
> Have a great last day of August.


You’re holidaying in such a lovely area, we had a great holiday there many years ago and love Babbacombe, some lovely little independent shops, also went to the model village which was so cute. Great pics, carry on enjoying yourselves x


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.2 for me today.  Yesterday I did my fastest ever 5k, still slow but an achievement for me which I am proud of.
> 
> A very dull day here in my part of Essex.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Congrats on the HS and well done on your PB x


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Slept until my alarm went off this morning at 5:20, usually up at least 10 minutes before it, maybe that's what has made my morning go to pot! Scanned when I woke to 7.1, was finishing up the marathon of washing my hands and started to feel a bit off so tested at 6:01 to find I was 3.2! I've had 7 Lifts in total and before breakfast at 7:10 was 6.4 xx


Oh dear, really hope your day gets better xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  
7:33am 8.6 tiny bit above target - 0.5 units of humalog correction and 16.0 units of tresiba
9:20am bef breakfast 6.7 within target - 36g carbs and 4.5 units of humalog for food

22:56pm bef bed 7.4 within target - below 8mmol for bed so decided to have 2 rich tea biscuits which was 12g of carbs


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Grannylorraine on the HS

I'm just catching up after the bank holiday. I did manage to sneak an HS on Saturday morning followed by a 5.3 on Sunday, a 5.9 yesterday and a 5.7 this morning.

I hope everyone has a great week


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me.
> 
> Currently engaged in pairing socks. How many orphans will there be?
> 
> Never mind a cure for D, when will some one discover where the stray socks go?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Probably the same time as we discover where all the Tupperware lids go!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> You’re holidaying in such a lovely area, we had a great holiday there many years ago and love Babbacombe, some lovely little independent shops, also went to the model village which was so cute. Great pics, carry on enjoying yourselves x


When we went in 1980 we went to the model village twice. Once through the day and then one evening when it was all lit up. We are definitely going again. It’s literally a five minute walk from our cottage.


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Probably the same time as we discover where all the Tupperware lids go!


Or my teaspoons!!


----------



## silentsquirrel

SueEK said:


> Or my teaspoons!!


It's the Borrowers!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Probably the same time as we discover where all the Tupperware lids go!


I have the same number of lids as pots….only some of them don’t fit. I’ve not got to the bottom of that yet.
We used to go to Torquay when I was a child, because my aunts lived there (they managed the YMCA Hotel. It was a lovely building, but it got knocked down in the name of Progress and a modern block of apartments took its place).  I remember Cockington well, there was a water wheel and if you waited patiently til it had got enough water in it, it used to give a few turns, then you’d wait for it to refill and turn again, (or your parents would tell you to come on, we’ve got to go and see the gardens). There was a forge, too, I think.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I have the same number of lids as pots….only some of them don’t fit. I’ve not got to the bottom of that yet.
> We used to go to Torquay when I was a child, because my aunts lived there (they managed the YMCA Hotel. It was a lovely building, but it got knocked down in the name of Progress and a modern block of apartments took its place).  I remember Cockington well, there was a water wheel and if you waited patiently til it had got enough water in it, it used to give a few turns, then you’d wait for it to refill and turn again, (or your parents would tell you to come on, we’ve got to go and see the gardens). There was a forge, too, I think.


Water wheel still there @Robin. I know as Mr Eggy spent an inordinately long time taking ONE photo of it yesterday!
Where was the YMCA hotel? We noticed a very modern apartment block just by the curvy road bridge which definitely wasn’t there in 1980. Looked really out of place we thought, all grey and well, modern,  I suppose!
That’s THE photo, it’s quite good I suppose.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Water wheel still there @Robin. I know as Mr Eggy spent an inordinately long time taking ONE photo of it yesterday!
> Where was the YMCA hotel? We noticed a very modern apartment block just by the curvy road bridge which definitely wasn’t there in 1980. Looked really out of place we thought, all grey and well, modern,  I suppose!


Glad the wheel is still there, it looks familiar! 
The hotel was along the top of the Rock Walk, above the bit of the prom where the Princess Theatre is (assume that’s still there).


----------



## Diastard

Fairly standard 5.5 for me this morning. Today I learned my cholesterol is 3.7 which is only slightly worse than ideal.


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  Ouch! Oof! Oi, lay off @Flower!   



Good morning  6.1 for me today  Pitch black at 5 am, cold and drizzly - looks like summer is definitely over  Roll on Spring!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Cold and dark here but I will still get out a bit later on for a walk.

4.8 BG this morning

Nothing planned. Oh we are trying pizza for lunch if I can work out how to do it and keep the carbs doen. And for tea I am making garlic mushrooms.

My wife was inspired to actually cook tea last night and a splended job she did of smoked haddock with a creamy garlic mushroom sauce.

The last few days have been much better for her thankfully.

Me, I soldier on, but I am very tired.

We have a white reindeer soft cudly toy. White reindeers. White reindeers. White reindeers.


----------



## Lanny

01:09 BS 6,8 

Already had breakfast & an early morning bath.  LR & pils just in & it’s a decent time to post!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was just re reading “Fifty Shades of Grey” on my kindle & finished it yesterday: the emails have always been my favourite parts of the books; they’re SO funny!  And I see at the end, with the latest update as some books keep having new updates automatically, that there’s now a whole new set of books from Christian Grey’s perspective, the original being Anastasia Steele’s perspective, since June 2021 & bought them & was now reading “Grey” early this morning! So, I’ll re read the rest with Ana’s perspective first & then read the new books from Christian’s perspective!


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.3 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a rare dip into the 5s today with 5.9. Went to Sainsbury’s for a smallish shop yesterday, was worn out by the end of it but feel it’s another step forward. My 2 brother in laws drove from Wales and London last night to visit my SIL who is sadly in a local hospice here but sadly she didn’t wake whilst they were there but hope that maybe she was aware they were there.  She is only in her 50s.
I have the dentist and hygienist today so butterflies amassing in my tummy.
Have a good day and I hope September is a good month for you all xx


----------



## stackingcups

13.5 today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A JB induced 5.3 for me this cool, grey morning. No alarms going off overnight until about an hour ago for a low but still not a good nights sleep. Kept waking for the toilet instead   .

Last day of the holidays today. Where has the last 6 weeks gone?! Going to Sainsburys this morning but nothing else planned.

Have a good day everyone, whatever your plans.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   7.3 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 an hour ago, went back to sleep, 6.4 now.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on this first day of September. How the heck did that happen?

Another day in Devon for us but we’re off to Blackpool for the day. Blackpool Sands at Dartmouth that is. Then home for a quick bite to eat and off to Babbacombe Model Village at 7 o’clock as it is one of the few illuminated nights they have tonight. The model village lit up on an evening is one of the few things we remember about our honeymoon, funnily enough! Yet another trip down memory lane, except most lanes are at a standstill! 

Have a great day and I’ll leave you with a funny tale.
Yesterday I did a wash, hung it on the clothes airer in the cottage living area. Got ready to go for our daily walk. Mr Eggy, as per, had his whole camera kit and kaboodle. We had a 10 minute walk through the village, across the main road and down by the side of Torquay Golf Club until we came to the SWCP. We passed houses, people and lots of traffic. Just before the entrance to Petit Tor Point, the path narrowed. I stepped behind Mr Eggy. Imagine my surprise when I spotted my bikini top hanging from his tripod!  Apparently he collided with the clothes airer just as we left, I was already outside. I was mortified at first and then we laughed, in fact we were still laughing last night! Think that’s one memory we’ll remember.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.   
And white rabbits to you all.

Dez


----------



## Flower

Morning all it’s a new month 7.6 with an added pinch & punch for good measure 

 great bikini/ tripod tale @eggyg ! 

Off to private podiatry today as no NHS podiatry clinics as yet. Hoping for no new problems.

Have a good day out there.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 today

Fingers crossed for you @Flower xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

White rabbits, white rabbits, white rabbits

Good morning  at 7:19am it was 12.8 for me - did 2.0 units humalog for correction and 16.0 units of tresiba


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin You must have got my surplus BG this morning. Woke up at 5.43am on 5.1 but dozed back off and 4.3 at 7am and dropping. No waiting for breakfast here this morning! I will confess that if my earlier reading had been a 5.2 I would have been out of bed like a shot and claiming it.... would that be considered poor sportsmanship?? I haven't had an House Special for ages and getting desperate! 

Congrats to @adrian1der and Grannylorraine on your recent House Specials... Must get a bit boring for you guys getting them so regularly!

@eggyg I read your tale of the mobile bikini drier but it didn't quite prepare me for the reality of the photo.... A genuine laugh out loud moment!! Thanks for sharing and putting a smile on my face to start the day. At least it was your "clean laundry" that he was "airing in public"!


----------



## adrian1der

Checking in with a 4.6 at 07:27 this morning. A good start to September


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, Start of my new running challenge, after signing up to do 50K in August, I realised that was not a challenge, so have signed up to do 75k in September.  Hopefully first 5K out of the way tonight.

@eggyg - love the bikini top having a day out on the tripod.

@SueEK - sending hugs to you and your family at this time with your sil.

Have a good day everyone, I still need to do my morning yoga and prepare dinner to go in the slow cooker, but did log into work early so will take a short break soon.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 for me today.   Miserable dull effort for Sep 1st.  Hope we get some sunshine later.


----------



## Diastard

5.3, a bit drizzly this morning while I was outside exercising. Makes coming back in to the warm all the more cozy.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.6 for me.

A trip to the tip is in order to get rid of the results of my endeavours in the garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Molly M

6.9 for me today

lol @ your hubby @eggyg 

Hope September is kind to everyone!!  I have to get my first 3 months HBA1C at the end of the month so hoping that will show a decent change


----------



## Lanny

02:03 BS 4.6!   Munching a JB! Don’t like waking in the 4’s! Now, breakfast after I post!

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. So cold it's almost time to put the heating on. Gotta get out there to get some exercise in about an hours time.

5.6 BG this morning.

Nothing planned for today.

Yesterday I made a cheese and tomator pizza with a real pizza base from M&S. Topped with all sort. Ate just one quarter, 26.8g carbs. 2Hrs later I had a home made fruit jelly at 20.3g carbs. 2Hrs after that BG was 5.4 now that's quite remarkable. I thought that it might be a lot higher after 47.1g of carbs in 4Hrs. I meant to test before eating the jelly but forgot as I so eager to try it.

It's the first time I have made jelly using gelatin powder. I have to say, it was very easy and tasted delicious with all the fruit and fruit juice in. 20.3g carbs per 300g portion. I really like jelly so it was worth trying and seeing what the BG would do.

I seem to be preparing and cooking food more and more in our household.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 6.3 on this cool dark morning and 100% in target for the day yesterday.

Back to work today so will catch up with everyone later. Have a good day @Bexlee


----------



## SueEK

@Bexlee and @freesia good luck with your return to school, hope all goes well x
@eggyg what a photo, I did laugh x
6.7 today and hurting a bit.
Have a good day all x


----------



## stackingcups

11.5 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, reduced basal by half a unit because I’d been digging lumps of Cotswold stone out of daughter’s garden again, but I obviously wasn’t working as hard as I thought.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Long time no see. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.0 for me.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congrats on the HS.

Very dull day here in my part of Essex, going to do morning yoga, work then evening yoga with a bit of food thrown in somewhere.

Have a nice day one and all and hope someone gets to see the sun.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all!

Back after a few days away with a 6.8

Hope everyone has been keeping well 

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.1 on this going back to school ( for some) day. We’ve got three grandchildren going back today and one on Monday. The three going back today are raging!  What a fast six weeks it’s been, where is the time going.

Cooler again today in South Devon, might consider lighting the wood burner tonight, that’ll be fun! 

Had a good day yesterday at a fabulous beach, privately owned so you pay a premium to park, but it was spotless and they played Classic FM in the loos! That made me laugh. There was a breeze so we trudged to the very end of the beach and got ourselves tucked up in a lovely sheltered bay and just watched the waves crashing. Last night we went to Babbacombe Model Village, I’d quite forgotten how big it was. It was just as amazing as the first time we visited.
Today we are definitely doing the SWCP to Torquay, it’s six miles and probably “ undulating”. I will be taking my old lady walking poles. The plan is fish and chips when we arrive, and walk back via the road, two miles ( up hill)! I’m going to Norfolk or The Netherlands next time for my holidays. These hills are killing me! 

Have a great day, good luck to the school workers going back. @SueEK hope you haven’t put your self back laughing about my bikini hitching a ride on Mr Eggy’s tripod!


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 18469
> Long time no see.
> 
> Dez


Woohoo! Well done. My metre has lost its five and two.


----------



## Barfly

7.2 for me today.  Still the same old grey skies in Poole this morning, wish it would just rain and get it over with and get some sunshine back.
@eggyg The model village is lovely at night too, even more effective, we were there just before lockdown.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Yesterday I did a wash, hung it on the clothes airer in the cottage living area. Got ready to go for our daily walk. Mr Eggy, as per, had his whole camera kit and kaboodle. We had a 10 minute walk through the village, across the main road and down by the side of Torquay Golf Club until we came to the SWCP. We passed houses, people and lots of traffic. Just before the entrance to Petit Tor Point, the path narrowed. I stepped behind Mr Eggy. Imagine my surprise when I spotted my bikini top hanging from his tripod!  Apparently he collided with the clothes airer just as we left, I was already outside. I was mortified at first and then we laughed, in fact we were still laughing last night! Think that’s one memory we’ll remember.


Hahahahaha - brilliant!    

Morning all. 5.4 here.

Nipped over to Tenby yesterday, thinking “it won’t be as busy now that the school hols are almost over”. Der, it was rammed.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a more respectable 5.4 today 

hope everybody has a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.4 for me 

The ghostbusters have been going round since just after 8am (council lads spraying weedkiller but their attire makes them look like ghostbusters lol) 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Barfly said:


> 7.2 for me today.  Still the same old grey skies in Poole this morning, wish it would just rain and get it over with and get some sunshine back.
> @eggyg The model village is lovely at night too, even more effective, we were there just before lockdown.


We went at 7pm, lights started coming on at dusk. Was fabulous, we liked it that much we walked round twice!


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had another of my porpoise graphs on the Libre last night, just skimming under the surface of my upper level for most of the night. Can't decide if I am going to post (admit to  ) the 11.2 with an upward sloping arrow as my waking reading because whiulst it is in the log, it doesn't seem to be showing on my graph now or the 9.3 I got shortly afterwards. I'm not overly happy with either of them but at least one isn't in double figures! Not sure if it is my body or this Libre sensor but I seem to be having some rather erratic readings. Definitely not feeling as confident of this sensor as previous ones as it completely missed a nasty hypo on it's first day and yesterday I plummeted from 9.7 with an upward sloping arrow to 3.2 with a downward sloping arrow in 3/4 of an hour with a 1.5 correction which was not nice! Especially as I was loading MeMe into the trailer to take her out. Worse still, finger prick said 2.9! I am so used to all my other sensors reading lower than I actually am by at least 1mmol, this one is taking some mental adjustment. Thankfully my sister was there to take over, both the loading and the driving, but, by gum, it was a nasty one! Still got 12 days to go so hopefully we will start to get along better soon. Hope my next sensors are from an old batch and things are back to normal.

@freesia Congrats on a full 24hrs in target. I love it when that happens! Hopefully it gave you a bit of a mental boost after the frustrating levels you have been struggling with recently. Hope today goes smoothly for you and @Bexlee 

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on your House Special today. Hope this signals a return to form. Maybe it is just an indication that the seasons are changing.

@eggyg Will you be meeting up with Ted whilst you are down there and if so, I hope you packed plenty of cotton wool and bubble wrap. Photos are fab, even if the beach looks a little cool!


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone   Been quite busy and forgetting to post

4.4 today (4.4 yesterday too, then 4.2, 5.4 and 4.3) so kinda just stuck there in the 4s atm 

Currently staying with friends in Cardiff before a big meet-up in Cheltenham  so away from home  until Sunday

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

SueEK said:


> @Bexlee and @freesia good luck with your return to school, hope all goes well


Do you both work in schools? If so what is your job and what type of school do you work in ie infant, primary.....? 

I'm a midday assistant in a nursery/infant school so ages from 3 (nursery) to 6/7 (Yr 2) then after year 2 they move on to year 3 at junior school.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.1 for me @ 6:30 had another hour in bed and 5.3. Perhaps if I'd only had half an hour I might be claiming a house special?

Time to get the sander out, there's be a door to be prepped for painting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS. I'm joining you with a 5.2 at 06:45 this morning. Still grey and overcast in West Berks this morning but looks like we could have better weather from Sunday onwards


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  

I will welcome any comments 

at 6:30am it was 12.4 for me so I had 2.0 units of humalog for correction - also had 16.0 units of tresiba.
- at 9:50am bef breakfast I'm happy to say I was back down to 5.2 so had 36g of carbs and 3.5 units of humalog for food

23:30pm bef bed 13.8 - I didn't have a bedtime snack with carbs in - instead I had some tuna and cheese and also I didn't do a correction dose because I was going to bed.

Re the highs it was maybe not enough insulin for a millies cookie I had after my tea - I weighed it at 36g of weight and 18g of carbs - but maybe it was the wrong type of cookie from looking at the website


			https://www.milliescookies.com/
		

- another reason for the high might be that I had a night out with my son and had 3 gin and diet cokes and 1 jaegermister 

- you have missed a dose of your insulin 
- not enough insulin
- you have eaten more carbohydrates than either your body or insulin, or both, can cope with
- you're stressed
- you're unwell from an infection
- you have over-treated a hypo
- your body is reacting to something you may not be aware of.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me.
Am taking a break from Diabetes so forgive my absence, just have been living and enjoying things so been out alot and not thinking about my T2 which is a good thing.


----------



## Diastard

5.5 boo. The quest for a 4 goes on.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS. I'm joining you with a 5.2 at 06:45 this morning. Still grey and overcast in West Berks this morning but looks like we could have better weather from Sunday onwards


Glad you could join me.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning, or lunchtime 
I’m back having had a couple of days not posting, being totally lazy but failing with higher glucose levels.  Any food just seems to push levels upwards and fails to drop by next meal. 
Even phoned diabetes team wondering if my insulin dose should increase, but they said it’s still within bounds.   10’s to 12’s much of time.  It still dropped to a 6.4 this morning on waking but even with 5km run in 31 mins went up to 10.6 by 9:30. 
Another 5km with nothing to eat and it’s now 5.7 at 13:27. 
Suppose it’s going to be a case of eating food with another cut in carbs and see what happens!

Well done @adrian1der and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS’s. 

At least with a higher BG my hypo recognition may improve. 
Oh well have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Molly M

thought I had posted earlier but must have forgotten   - I had a 6.9 after being awake all night 

congrats on the HS to @adrian1der @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## freesia

@mum2westiesGill I'm a Teaching Assistant and work in key stage 1, 5-7year olds.
@MeeTooTeeTwo and @adrian1der congrats on the HS


----------



## Bexlee

Very late to report today it was a 7.8… getting up and functioning at 7am almost finished me off ! Then driving and been somewhere for 830…. Anyway made it and by 9.55 I’d forgotten all about a holiday.

Hope you had a good day @freesia. Bet you felt you’d never been away by lunchtime ! 

I’m a secondary school 
teacher @mum2westiesGill. I was an “inmate” of Filey secondary school (Ebor academy now) as a child many years ago oh and it is many years now I think about it ! Moved further down and round the coast. Very similar school and kids. 

I’m going to relax with Master chief now ready for another training day tomorrow. Kids back Monday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A surprising 4.4 for me today, must be the new sensor


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Cold here. 

4.7 BG here.

Out in the cold for my morning exercise in a while.


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 6.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 today.




Bexlee said:


> . Bet you felt you’d never been away by lunchtime


More like 10am lol! I was so tired last night i was in bed before 10pm! Unheard of!!

Have a good day everyone. Its Friday!


----------



## SueEK

6.5 this morning. Not a good day yesterday recovery wise and still so limited as to what I can do. Had hoped to be further forward at this point, 4 weeks on but it is what it is I guess. Can’t see me being ready to return to work in 2 weeks .
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## stackingcups

10.3 today. Better than the last couple days at least!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Looks like another grey day outside, who's borrowed the sun and could they bring it back, please?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 on the nose for me.

They’ve given you six weeks! @SueEK - your recovery takes as long as it takes after such a big op. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me on this dull and grey Friday.   

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.4 for me again today.  At least it's consistent.  A few breaks in the clouds but quite breezy here in Poole this morning.  The Bournemouth Air Show is on for the next few days so no  crafty little afternoon powernaps for me until Monday with the Typhoons and Red Arrows roaring over our roof.......


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.6 today, hoping that is just from my carb laden day yesterday and not because I am coming down with anything as I have my first running event on Sunday in London, the Summer Run 10k, so don't want to miss that.  Did a 5k this morning and feel ok, so really hoping it was just my food yesterday.

@SueEK - try not to beat yourself up about your recovery, if you are not ready to go back to work in 2 weeks, then so be it.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## mage 1

Good morning all 6.2 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a wee bit sun peeking through. 6.6 today. After an epic 12.6 mile walk and a whale ( sorry cod) and chips tea in a fab restaurant at Torquay Marina I’m happy. I took a conservative bolus dose just before eating as I was only 4.6. Plan was to do a correction if needed at bedtime. No, 6.8 5 hours later, so very happy with that result. Oh and the fish and chips were marvellous, we even shared a portion of calamari with Singapore chilli sauce for our starters.

After yesterday, just having a quiet day, a short FLAT walk today as our total elevation was over 1700 feet! I’m not aching though as I did my stretches whilst waiting in the queue for the restaurant and again when we got home, which was 2.5 miles up hill!

Have a great day everyone. @adrian1der well done on yesterday’s HS. @SueEK your recovery will takes as long as it takes, take care.

I didn’t download my photos from my camera last night so just the one shot from my phone, Mr Eggy and his whale!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.2 for me this morning


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 7.2 for me this morning



Ah that’s better Duncan. Did you tweak your doses after your 10s-12s or have things just come down on their own?

5.9 when woken by Dog2 at 5am who wouldn't settle for an hour 
6.8 at 7am when I got up at 7ish.


----------



## adrian1der

A 4.5 for me at 05:09 this morning. A bit of blue sky but mainly grey clouds here in West Berks. I have a call at 10:00 and am expecting some documents for review later. The good news is it is Friday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 10.6 for me, I'm blaming it on my routine being well and truly messed with yesterday as didn't get tea until over 2 hours later than "normal" meaning I then went to bed just over 2 hours after it!

Bubbles came up from behind the telly wet yesterday, the boiler is in a cupboard in mums room through the wall from the back of the telly, yep a leak that's probably been going a while since it's made it through to the living room! BUT I've been saying for weeks something was wrong with the boiler as it was making very unhealthy noises but Bruce kept dismissing my comments saying it was the upstairs neighbours (odd how they always made the same noises when my mum was running water, eh?   ) anyway the noises was due to low pressure but if someone had believed me and went and looked at the boiler then the leak would've been discovered sooner! There is now a basin catching the water as it can't be fixed until Monday as they needed to order the plastic part that's broken which is next day delivery but as this was after 6pm it wouldn't be here today, we were given 2 options, he could isolate it meaning no hot water until Monday or use something to catch the water and carry on as normal, can any of you imagine me lasting until Monday afternoon with no hot water! xx


----------



## rebrascora

7.2 for me this morning but only because I injected 3 units of Fiasp through the night for a whopping 12.7 and rising. Tossed and turned most of the night so not restful sleep and rather wish I had scanned earlier, but reader was on charge instead of being under my pillow. Had another nasty hypo last night at 9pm just as I was finishing evening stables, so maybe it was a rebound. Normally hypos don't bother me that much but I have had 3 recently where levels have suddenly plummeted from being high 9s down to low 3s and really felt rough with it.

@adrian1der Congrats on your HS yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5 on the dot for me. 

Just back from the garage in my mini and a brand spanking new MOT certificate. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
6:13am 11.4 - 1.5 units correction - 16.0 units of tresiba

Probably should've had just 2 biscuits instead of 3 biscuits at bedtime but I love to have a bedtime snack

At least my correction factor is working because at 9:22am bef breakfast I was back in target at 5.7 - had 1 potato cake which was 17g of carbs and 1.5 units of humalog for food


----------



## Diastard

5.4 before breakfast. Weather is warm enough to relax outside in the garden today, or it would be if I wasn't working. 

Just tested another 5.4 as I start to think about lunch.


----------



## Leadinglights

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.1 for me.
> 
> Currently engaged in pairing socks. How many orphans will there be?
> 
> Never mind a cure for D, when will some one discover where the stray socks go?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Didn't you know every house has a sock monster!!!
I usually find them inside the duvet cover.


----------



## DuncanLord

@everydayupsanddowns 
No dose tweaking was done, as diabetic nurse did not think that was way to go as only on 1 unit morning and evening.  just watch carbs and cut them down.   Found last night that pasta bolognese is not quite the food to eat as after being in bounds till Dinner time it jumped back upwards to 10’s and 11’s. 
Basically it’s try test and try again!    Either I’ll get it right or pancreas will give up.   Then repeat processes.   
The only trouble is when pancreas hasn’t put any in for a day decides to Chuck in a bucketful to make up.


----------



## freesia

Oh my!! After the highs and lows over the school holiday until i got ratios sorted, now i'm back at work i've got to start tweaking again. Yesterdays first day back was fine, no issues at all. Today? Fine until just after lunch when i dropped from 8.6 to 2.8 (i tried to head it off when the alarm went off but it just kept dropping). Eventually it went up with treatment but now have a rebound high, libre shows 16!! Thankfully the finger prick was 13, still high but at least not 16. 
Oh the joys of diabetes and work!


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Oh my!! After the highs and lows over the school holiday until i got ratios sorted, now i'm back at work i've got to start tweaking again. Yesterdays first day back was fine, no issues at all. Today? Fine until just after lunch when i dropped from 8.6 to 2.8 (i tried to head it off when the alarm went off but it just kept dropping). Eventually it went up with treatment but now have a rebound high, libre shows 16!! Thankfully the finger prick was 13, still high but at least not 16.
> Oh the joys of diabetes and work!


Oh dear. Hope you manage to get things sorted soon now you’re back at work xx


----------



## DuncanLord

freesia said:


> Oh my!! After the highs and lows over the school holiday until i got ratios sorted, now i'm back at work i've got to start tweaking again. Yesterdays first day back was fine, no issues at all. Today? Fine until just after lunch when i dropped from 8.6 to 2.8 (i tried to head it off when the alarm went off but it just kept dropping). Eventually it went up with treatment but now have a rebound high, libre shows 16!! Thankfully the finger prick was 13, still high but at least not 16.
> Oh the joys of diabetes and work!



Diabetes and work OR work the diabetes.    Lol

Hope you get it right soon!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Oh my!! After the highs and lows over the school holiday until i got ratios sorted, now i'm back at work i've got to start tweaking again. Yesterdays first day back was fine, no issues at all. Today? Fine until just after lunch when i dropped from 8.6 to 2.8 (i tried to head it off when the alarm went off but it just kept dropping). Eventually it went up with treatment but now have a rebound high, libre shows 16!! Thankfully the finger prick was 13, still high but at least not 16.
> Oh the joys of diabetes and work!


I’ll join you in that club. Hypo only just (3.4) after lunch and currently 11.6. At least it was a short week!


----------



## Bexlee

8.8 this morning. Day 2 and harder to get organised ! Good knows how ill manage Monday.

Hope all had a good day. I loved ghost busters when I was little @Kaylz hope the peskie weeds all disappear


----------



## Lanny

04:42 BS 6.4 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Wow someone posting at 4:42 this morning. I guess many wake early and some struggle with sleep.

Some really nice readings this morning

BG 5.2 yesssss!! 
Pulse 60 bpm
Oxy 98 %
BP 114/78
Temp 36.4

Only one slightly worrying reading

Weight down to 55.1Kg (been dropping all week)

I am getting a tad nervous that my weight may not be stabilising even though I am eating beyond my set calorie limit for weight maintenance). It could be down to the excessive exercise I am doing so I may stop that for a while and see how that affects things. I simply cannot eat more unless I break the Carb limit or Saturated fats limit or the bank!!!.

Yesterday afternoon I did a special 2 hour test. I ate one M&S eclair and one piece of flapjack (home made) 47.5g Carbs! Two hours later BG 4.8 so my bodies insulin production seems fine.

Perhaps I have set my weight maintenance calorie value too low. But then I just can't eat more, neither physically nor financially.

Not sure again how to increase calories but not carbs and saturated fats.

Interesting conundrum (to me). Anyone got any suggestions?

Just been reading up on Saturated fats and to be honest there seems to be a lot of debate around the topic. It is unclear that it is conclusively bad for you and that the NHS guideline of no more than 30g a day is a correct value. In fact there are arguments in several directions and several studies that are discredited. As many articles say 'no wonder people are confused'.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.  
Well done @Gwynn on the 5.2.

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
a bit of a high one this morning with a shocking 9.0  

I did did eat Pizza yesterday evening so to be expected really
thinking I need to get back onto the more healthy food with less carbohydrates 
I seem to have put on a just over KG over the last few weeks 
was doing really good on the weight loss until about a month ago
think I need to give myself a good talking to...

when I get up this morning it will be omelette & apple for breakfast 
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 this morning. Went up to 18 units of Lantus last night.


----------



## SueEK

6.2 today. Off down the caravan for a couple of days. One of my regulars is going in for 3 weeks in a couple of weeks so need to get it ready, instead of the 2.5 hours I normally do it in I am giving myself 2 days lol. Hubby will have to do th hoovering and put the duvet covers on. Nothing else to report.
Have a good weekend all.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS x


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.2 for me today, had long walk yesterday and then a lot off gardening , grandkids coming today so a lot more exercise


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.


----------



## Barfly

Hi everyone, 6.7 for me today, another milestone?  It's gradually creeping down.  

Went out to dinner last night at the Holes Bay Premier Inn, had a mixed grill.  It was a stupendous effort, 4oz rump steak with absolutely no fat or gristle, a piece of gammon, 2 pork sausages and a chicken breast, 2 eggs and a portion of chips.  All washed down with a pint of Doombar.  The lovely Jane had gammon and eggs with white wine.  £33 all up.

Thoroughly enjoyed it, watching the sun set as we ate overlooking Poole Harbour and seeing the last throes of the Bournemouth Air Show day two as the planes went back to Hurn Airport.  I thought my reading this morning would be through the roof.......I don't get it, I must have had oodles of carbs yet my reading is lower. 

I did do a 20 mile cycle ride, over double my normal yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SueEK

@mage 1 congrats on your HS. 
@Barfly really only the chips and beer that had carbs with a lot of protein so not too bad and a good result, obviously not something to have every day though.  Glad you had a lovely evening


----------



## goodybags

Woke up earlier and BS was 9 (@06:15) had a-cup of tea 
back to bed dozed off now just got up and it’s dropped to 6.9 so that’s slight more respectable ..


----------



## Maca44

4.6 all nice and stable and getting close to target weight


----------



## Gruers

8.3 today, trying hard to do better


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.8 this morning at 07;13 following a 9.8 at 23:30 with a 15 min midnight run. 
@Gwynn  Well done on the magic number. 
Keep safe everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.6 before breakfast as can't remember what I was when I woke up but know I took Lifts on board so I didn't drop lol

@Bexlee my big cousin was in to the ghostbusters and that and he gave me a few of his figures when I was little but they were probably thrown out when my grandad moved as they were in his spare room, to be honest the weeds are less of an eyesore than the c*** lying about in the greens belonging to folk in the flats, out the back of ours there's wooden pallets that upstairs were going to be making furniture out of but they abandoned it and got drunk instead just throwing the pallets up the top of the green, other closey's have appliances lying about, old flooring etc it's just a mess! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6 today.

Was very hot yesterday and after Thursday’s long walk we were going to have a gentle stroll. Then Mr Eggy realised he’d misplaced his prescription Raybans with Reactolite lenses. Last seen on a selfie on the SWCP about a mile or so from Torquay! So we drove down and retraced our steps, along the last part of the costal path, all around the marina, the fish restaurant we ate in. Selfie there shows no specs. No luck, but we got four miles in and 27 floors and got a real sweat on. First he kidnaps my bikini top and now this! He’s becoming a liability!  Luckily he has spares in the car or I’d be doing all the driving!


Not sure what we’re doing today but we’ll think of something. Maybe Dawlish or Exeter.

Have a great day all. Congrats @Gwynn and @mage 1 on your HSs. And @SueEK no overdoing it! 

Last sighting of the Raybans!


----------



## Molly M

7.8 here for me 

congrats @Gwynn and @mage 1 on the HS


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here (it was 5.4 at 5 am, but that’s far too early for me to call it a morning reading!)


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.6 for me today. Cleaning, washing and ironing to do today.
@Gwynn and @mage 1 congrats on the HS
@SueEK enjoy being down at the van but don't overdo the cleaning. You still need to rest and recover.
@eggyg Exeter is a nice place. Small for a city and the cathedral and quay area is nice (well, it was last time we visited a few years ago. Going again next weekend)
Have a good day all, whatever the weather and plans.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.1 for.

Trying to upload libre readings to libreview but PC not playing Ball. Grrrr

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Diastard

5.1 today, happy to return to the low fives.

I had noticed that the instructions for my meter are very insistent that the sealed container for the test strips is quick recapped and sealed after removing a test strip. Presumably to prevent oxidisation on the contact surfaces affecting the test.

So, out of curiosity, yesterday I left a couple of strips out for 24 hours to compare to the ones kept in the container.

Two fresh ones that had been kept sealed both measured 5.1.
The two that had been left out measured 6.0 and 6.1.

Alternate readings from the same puncture blood source.

The glucose oxidase on the contact must change properties when exposed to humid air. This means that test strips would read higher if you don't get through them quick enough (say using one per day from a container of 50, over  six weeks or so). This wouldn't affect me because I get through 50 quite quickly, but I was curious and I thought I'd share.


----------



## TinaD

5.9 this morning -  makes you spit after a day of 11.5 carbs. Still not an absolute disaster this week getting an average of 5.6 whilst swallowing 15mg of prednisolone daily. At least I am nipping around the garden like a demented Monty Don with COPD and arthritis under control.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Up a bit late this morning. 4.9 BG.

Out for a walk twice today. Once to see the international kite festival. Daughter is coming over to see it too. Then hopefully a chinese takeaway for tea.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.5 for me today. 

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

8.4 for me and battled high levels all day yesterday, partly due to stress and lack of sleep but just wondering if the changing of the seasons is also creeping in. Time for another basal increase I guess.

@mage 1 congratulations on achieving the nominated optimum waking readings yesterday, otherwise known as an "House Special" or HS (ie 5.2)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another 4.0 on the dot for me.

Hubby’s saga of erecting a ‘garden covered area’ single-handed continues. The first round of cementing / spreading a thin layer of c**p all over the garden (depends on your point of view - OH’s / mine) is finished, so I had a good old sweep up yesterday. It’s looking good so far! But I’ve realised that him indoors isn’t happy unless he’s surrounded by DIY mayhem and a red-faced Mrs, grrrr. 

Have a peaceful Sunday, folks.


----------



## Barfly

7.6 today, back up again.   No exercise yesterday, took granddaughter to Southampton - bit of a drive through the New Forest avoiding the main roads and motorways (and the Air Show traffic).  Sitting in a car for extended periods probably does no favours for we diabetics.  Sunny and still 18deg atm today in Poole, last day of the Air Show, will be keeping my head down and cycling a bit.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, yay, a rare 5.2 for me. It did mean I was scraping along the bottom of the 4s all night, and needed a jelly baby for an excursion into the 3s at one point, so didn’t sleep that well, so maybe it wasn’t worth it!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well at about 5:10 I was in the 12's and at 7:01 was 7.4, this people is the reason I often take Lifts when I wake in the 7's! That's twice this week I've had a nosedive from getting out of bed   

The estate across the water must've had an event on last night as the fireworks going off at 10pm was ridiculous! 
xx


----------



## SueEK

@Bloden -my house/garden is exactly the same, good finished product but the effort of getting there, extremely slowly, is painful to say the least.
@Robin congrats on the hard earned HS
No reading today as I’ve left my meter at home. Cleaned the shower and dusted two bedrooms and spread it out over the whole day, no lifting, no stretching, just toodling along very slowly, last evening felt sore in one area and looks like part of the incision is not healing, I’m fed up now.  Apart from a bit of ironing I did a couple of weeks ago I have been extremely careful and sensible so totally pxxxxd off.
Anyhow how a good day all, bright and sunny here in Pagham. X


----------



## Gruers

9.3 this morning after a Thai meal last night with friends. Must do better


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 4.4 this morning.

Yesterday was a day if down and ups, most of the day was spent in the 4s and if i stood up or tried to do anything it dropped. At lunchtime my tooth broke and a chunk of filling came out! By teatime, levels finally decided to creep back up to 8. @rebrascora, you are thinking of increasing your basal, i'm needing to possibly decrease mine so i don't start hypoing at work. It just shows how each of us are different in the way our bodies work and how much insulin is needed.

@Robin congrats on the HS
@SueEK take it easy. 

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning. So I went to bed on a high of 17 something. However wether I go to bed at 17 or 10 I still get a reading in the 10s in the morning. 

Woke up at 3am last night and tested, and it was 13.9 so obviously working on coming down. 

Then my waking reading was 10.5 I decided to test again now just before breakfast to see if it had gone down any more and it had gone up again to 13. Not a thing has passed my lips unless I accidentally inhaled something whilst making pastry?!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I have been up since 8, I  got distracted. 6.2 for me.
Another sweaty walk yesterday along the coast, we inadvertently came across a nudist beach! We were high up and only spotted them when I focused my 30 x zoom lens on it! We were trying to get down and couldn’t find a safe route! Good job we didn’t as we were overdressed!  

Congrats @Robin on the lesser spotted Type 1 HS.
Have a good day everyone. We will mostly be avoiding off the beaten track coves!


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> Morning. So I went to bed on a high of 17 something. However wether I go to bed at 17 or 10 I still get a reading in the 10s in the morning.
> 
> Woke up at 3am last night and tested, and it was 13.9 so obviously working on coming down.
> 
> Then my waking reading was 10.5 I decided to test again now just before breakfast to see if it had gone down any more and it had gone up again to 13. Not a thing has passed my lips unless I accidentally inhaled something whilst making pastry?!


You are experiencing what is called Foot on the Floor syndrome (FOTF). This is the lazy but more sociable cousin of Dawn Phenomenon (DP) where your liver pumps out glucose to give you energy to start your day. Some of us need to inject 1-2 units of quick acting bolus insulin as soon as we wake to compensate for it but obviously, with just a basal insulin you can't do anything about it except perhaps head straight out for a walk/run, which is pretty much what it is for..... In prehistoric times when we didn't have kitchens full of food and needed to hunt and gather our first meal of the day.... So take your sling shot and spear and see if you can bag yourself a wooly mammoth and drop your levels in the process...... OR.... keep pushing your DSN for bolus insulin! In the meantime, try not to fret too much about it. If you weren't diabetic your pancreas would produce insulin to deal with it, but you are, so you will need bolus insulin to cover it, just like you are going to need it to cover meals sooner or later too. Hopefully sooner!


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin. Nice to see you flying the flag for us Type 1s with an HS this morning although sorry to hear you had a restless JB night getting there.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the dot for me.

Got to sort car keys out. Only one set will sync to the immobiliser at a time.

Let's see what YouTube has to offer in the way of walk throughs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Molly M

@Robin congrats on our HS

5.5 for me this morning - happy with that


----------



## goodybags

another high reading today 8.2 @ 08:30  

Hope everybody’s having a wonderful weekend


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy lunchtime 
Well last night taught me a jelly does not agree with diabetes. 
Last night at 20:00 10.4
The had a jelly made from jelly cubes and water.   Wanted to put ice cream with it but thought that might over do BG. 
23:30.  19.6.   Oh.  B……..ks 
Meter was going mad as was the app. 
Checked Ketones 0.1.  Ok that works
Went to bed and on waking at 07:15 blood sugar was back to a reasonable 6.5.  
Breakfast ( thought about that trifle) but had a small porridge.   2 hours later 8.7 then just before lunch at 13:15 a 5.7.  

Even though it tastes good I think jelly not good for me.    Well it’s good for me but not much good for BG levels.


----------



## SueEK

DuncanLord said:


> Happy lunchtime
> Well last night taught me a jelly does not agree with diabetes.
> Last night at 20:00 10.4
> The had a jelly made from jelly cubes and water.   Wanted to put ice cream with it but thought that might over do BG.
> 23:30.  19.6.   Oh.  B……..ks
> Meter was going mad as was the app.
> Checked Ketones 0.1.  Ok that works
> Went to bed and on waking at 07:15 blood sugar was back to a reasonable 6.5.
> Breakfast ( thought about that trifle) but had a small porridge.   2 hours later 8.7 then just before lunch at 13:15 a 5.7.
> 
> Even though it tastes good I think jelly not good for me.    Well it’s good for me but not much good for BG levels.


I use the sugar free Sainsbury’s jelly with double cream which doesn’t affect me at all. Might be worth a try


----------



## DuncanLord

@SueEK 
Thanks I’ll give it a try. It can’t be worse than Hartley strawberry jelly.


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord not sure what your portion size was but a stated portion (142g made up) has 23g carbs but say if you went with a pot of their 10 cal strawberry jelly then your not even eating 1g carbs xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rebrascora said:


> but just wondering if the changing of the seasons is also creeping in. Time for another basal increase I guess.



I’ve certainly had that over the last few days @rebrascora.

Some relatively low ‘time in range’ days compared to the general run of things where Control IQ just wasn’t able to keep up. A couple of basal tweaks and I gained 20% Time In Range yesterday vs the day before. Amazing what a few relatively small changes can do!


----------



## SueEK

DuncanLord said:


> @SueEK
> Thanks I’ll give it a try. It can’t be worse than Hartley strawberry jelly.


I agree, the ready made jelly taste like mush - yuk.  I usually put raspberries and strawberries in mine as well


----------



## Grannylorraine

Very late on parade today, 6.8 this morning, but no time to log in, straight up to London for a 10k, for the Cancer Research London Summer Run.  Had a lovely day and had a pb over this distance, improved by 7mins.  

Then went out to lunch and had omelette and chips followed by lemon cheesecake, wasn't going to worry about my carbs today.  Will start being good again today.

Might have a sleep now.

@Robin - congratulations on your HS today.


----------



## Leadinglights

DuncanLord said:


> @SueEK
> Thanks I’ll give it a try. It can’t be worse than Hartley strawberry jelly.


If you blend some strawberries or raspberries and use the sugar free jelly but with less water (so including the berry mush just three quarters of a pint) the flavour is much better. Blackberries work as well.


----------



## Gwynn

I made my own jelly with gelatin and real fruit the other day. It tasted delicious but was a bit expensive on the carb front because of the fruit.

I tried gelatin years ago and it was horrible. This time however it was really good. Colourless and tasteless (hence the fruit and fruit juice). Once made up with the fruit it was still pretty much colourless but the subtle taste was soooo good.

Way way better than the over sweet Hartley stuff that I used to eat.

Easy to make. Even easier to eat 24 Hrs later.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine many congratulations on your fab run and pb so impressive XX


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning.

Lovely day yesterday with my daughters visit (and her daughter)

Terrible day yesterday with the discovery that my wife had sneakily put another 'camera' up in a room to record the intruders and then she went on to say someone had been tampering with her drum set. I removed the camera and proved (with some photographic images) that nothing had changed with her drums. Trouble is real evidence irrelevant to her!!! We had a bad afternoon after that.

Overall then, a balanced day 

I hate her illness. It continues to wreck our lives.

4.8 BG this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a day yesterday of hypos and an overnight spike, i've woken to a 7.3. No idea what was wrong yesterday except maybe the heat. Levels would be ok then suddenly drop, it would take a while to bring them back up then they'd just drop again. I've already dropped my basal by half a unit, might need to drop it again, although i don't want to go back to having 3am spikes and corrections again.
Off to work soon, will catch up with you all later. Have a good day folks


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 9.3 but, not waking as it’s about 2 hours & 30 minutes after breakfast.

Woke up laughing just after midnight for a call of nature! Had a weird & hilariously funny dream that was a cross between “It’s A Knockout” & “Doctor Who” whereby our old family restaurant & carryout had a blow-up bouncy castle floor so, restaurant customers were having a buffet while we, the waiting staff, were bouncing around each other passing out takeaway’s through the bouncy floor to the takeaway section: quite a few collisions that needed a press of the sonic levitating device to stop food & takeaway bags from hitting the floor; WHERE ON EARTH do I get ideas like THAT from?  Couldn’t get back to sleep as I was still thinking about THAT crazy dream & eventually gave it as my stomach woke up too & the seismic eruptions started! So, 03:17 BS 9.5 with about 3 hours of DP! Cooked breakfast & gave myself extra NR.

LR, pills & inhalers just taken & wishing you all a Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a more respectable 5.3 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning ! 6.2 for me today. We have children back today. Sort of looking forward to it. Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An early nice round 6 for me.
Had a long walk yesterday, started off cloudy and quite fresh. Then got sunny and hot. In a lather going up and down those blooming hills and steps of the SWCP!  Not surprisingly I was in hypo land when we got home, one JB as tea was made just needed warmed through. Still too low at bedtime, so had a treacle crunchy biscuit, 10 grams carbs. Result.

Last day walking the SWCP, we’ve decided against the longish walk we’d planned as it’s going to be even hotter today, so shorter route today. ( Probably still as many steps/hills though!) Devon has broke me! 

Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, last night's glass of wine has cancelled the Dawn Effect again.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.3 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.4 here.

Hahaha, sounds like you had a Super Mario style dream @Lanny - it’d be a brilliant game!

A grand day out planned today, with my two bezzies. I haven’t seen one of them for...I can’t remember how many years - too long!


----------



## stackingcups

Good morning my friends. 

10.2 upon waking, 10 on the dot when I went for breakfast. Made sure not to have a carby snack before bed which I think helped. Maybe going in the right direction??


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.5 come breakfast after waking in high 8's, dropping to low 6's half hour later so had some Lifts, low 5's 20 minutes after that and falling so having a couple more Lifts   xx


----------



## Barfly

6.9 today, beautiful sunny day, off to the beach now the majority of the grockles have gone home after the Air Show.  Sea temp is still chilly, trouble is I spent too many years in Aussie and have gone all soft.  I need to man up and jump straight in...easier said than done though.......


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A fairly good day for me on the BG Levels. Stayed between 5.7 and 8.7 although I was being very careful with meals due to the ultra high on Saturday ( because of the jelly). 

This morning on waking 07:26 I was 7.0 so let’s see where the body goes today. 
One good thing was the scales decided to show 14 st 13 7/8 lb.  First time without a 15 at the front. 

Only problem is the BMI shows I’m suffering from dwarfism,  Doctors disagree and say at 5ft 9 inches I’m still obese. I’m getting there though and like the first definition better( I’m short for my weight).  Apologies  to any of our shorter friends.


----------



## DuncanLord

@Gwynn 
I didn’t ‘like’ your post as you are expressing problems which are caused by your wife’s illness. 
Good though that you can put those feelings into words as if kept to yourself would probably cause even more problems. 
Glad you had good day with your daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Catching up after the weekend. Congrats on all the HSs over the weekend especially to @Robin

5.6 for me at 06:55 Saturday, 6.1 at 06:11 yesterday morning (too much wine with a late dinner on Saturday night) and a 5.5 at 05:05 this morning. Lovely misty morning when the baby and I went for a walk around seven this morning. 20 minutes and he was fast asleep


----------



## rebrascora

Guess who scanned the magic number when the alarm went off this morning! Yippee! Like @Robin HS yesterday it was a bit contrived as I needed 2x Dextrose tablets at 4am for a 4.2. I think I got my last HS in Feb before my Covid vaccine after which levels went haywire, so I had almost given up on ever getting another.
Despite saying yesterday that I needed a basal increase, I actually cut my evening Levemir by 1.5 units last night after a long afternoon walk in the hot sun yesterday. With hindsight -2 units would have been better.
Damp and dismal here today and I have a dental appointment to get a cracked tooth fixed this afternoon, so nothing much to look forward to, but nice to start the day on a good number.


----------



## adrian1der

Well done @rebrascora - fantastic result. I know how much you struggle with your levels, so it must be extra special to get that magic HS.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 this morning, after a carb laden day yesterday.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Diastard

Forgot to test this morning. Yesterday I went all in on a restaurant meal with countless carbs and starch but seem to be getting less spiky and more elongated responses. Even with 170 miles of driving I was nicely back at 5.5 by the evening.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Strange noises from car this morning. Booked in for Wednesday morning. Probable new clutch required.

Peripheral vision test this afternoon as I have narrower than average optic nerves. Could be glaucoma or just that I have narrower than average optic nerves.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh... Forgot to say how impressed I was with your 10k run result @Grannylorraine. Many congratulations on that and particularly achieving a personal best! Must be all that lovely new running gear your son bought you  .... Not that I am in any way suggesting that all the hard work you put into your running wasn't an important factor of course. Well done!


----------



## Maca44

4.7 after a very busy weekend & enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @rebrascora on the House Special.


----------



## Molly M

congrats @rebrascora 

7.5 for me this morning


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS


----------



## stackingcups

Someone let the newbie know what the House Special is?


----------



## Robin

stackingcups said:


> Someone let the newbie know what the House Special is?


Ah! Lost in the mists of time, way back on this thread, someone decided that 5.2 was the optimum waking reading, not too low, not too high, and an even number, to appease a certain member at the time who didn’t like odd numbers, and it became known as the House Special ever since!


----------



## stackingcups

I shal eagerly await a 5.2!


----------



## DuncanLord

stackingcups said:


> I shal eagerly await a 5.2!



I’ve come to the conclusion that many meters have that 5.2 missing from the display!
But good luck anyway.  Hope your meter can display that reading.


----------



## TinaD

BG 5.6 this morning. BP weirdly low - thought my machine was on the blink - neighbours (retired medical researcher and nurse) kindly remeasured it, still amazingly low, will need to check that daily and watch the potassium consumption or get my medication lowered. Anyway felt fine after a good night so spent most of the day gardening including mowing 1/2 acre of lawn. Hope all this effort will be rewarded by a better score tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

05:18 BS 5.2   Ta Dah! Not very often I get a House Special!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 

have a wonderful day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 5.3 for me. Very hot at work yesterday, will be stifling today and tomorrow. I just knew the weather would change as soon as i went back to work   .

Congrats @Lanny on the HS.

Have a good day all, keep cool!


----------



## SueEK

Congratulations @Lanny and @rebrascora uesterday on your HSs. 
7.1 today, back home and warm already. Have a good day all xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Nice work @Lanny!  

It was “Doggy Day” at Wales’s National Botanic Garden yesterday - bedlam! Only saw one altercation (just lotsa barking and shoving, no biting thankfully) but I’m glad we left our two at home.


----------



## TinaD

BG5.3 at 06.45. Beautiful morning in Ceredigion. Hope everybody will get  chance to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Summer is back! Can’t believe OH and I were discussing whether to put the winter duvet on just the other day. Last night I was too hot with the light summer one.


----------



## Barfly

6.3 today.  Yesterday was the first day all of my tests were showing green on the meter-no nasty upward spikes!


		Code:
	

6.9    6 Sep 21    08:47 PM
6.7    6 Sep 21    06:23 PM
6.1    6 Sep 21    01:09 PM
6.9    6 Sep 21    11:07 AM
6.9    6 Sep 21    08:04 AM

Hot and sunny in Poole, off to the beach-didn't actually make it there yesterday, got sidetracked by the lovely Jane


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.9 today

Yesterday was a disaster, gas man was due between 12-5, I get really anxious and worked up when people need to come in, he didn't arrive until near 3pm and within a couple of minutes was telling us that the nugget that was out last Thursday had ordered the wrong part (probably cause he was too busy on his phone to his mates) and that he was off today and tomorrow so now have to go through this all again on Thursday  Struggling to cope at the moment and have no support as Bruce just gets angry xx


----------



## SB2015

Joining @freesia on the 5.3 step.

Well done @Lanny with HS

We had a glorious walk yesterday with @eggyg and our OHs.
The pub we were aiming for was closed but we were prepared with packed lunch.

The start of a busy week


----------



## Gruers

A 7.9 today and below 8 for the first time in a while. Off to the gym, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 06:17 this morning. Gorgeous morning in West Berks


----------



## stackingcups

10.3 waking, 10.8 before brekkie.


----------



## rebrascora

A disappointing 8.2 for me this morning and that was with a 1 unit increase in Levemir last night. I ended up eating very late though and whilst no real carbs (pork mushrooms and broccoli) I ended up having 2 pork steaks because they were rather nice) so it is likely the protein. I increased the Levemir to cover it but clearly not enough.

Got sent a photo of Zak and I having a "private moment" at the show the other day whilst waiting to go into the ring and another one of us walking along to the show ring. Both were taken by some very skilled gentlemen at Durham Photographic society who kindly shared the photos with us.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all! 5.6 when I eventually rose. Had a rubbish night, hot and sweaty, much like yesterday’s walk with @SB2015 and Mr SB2015. Lovely to meet them again and as Sue has mentioned, apart from the pub being shut we had a great walk. Selfie below.

After the aforementioned walk we had a chill afternoon, ate earlyish and popped over  to Shaldon and walked over the bridge to Teignmouth and along the sea front. What a beautiful evening it was too. That’s that bit of the SWCP done, just need Maidencombe to Shaldon done ( the plan was to do it yesterday but it was far too hot) then we’ll have done the complete stretch from Corbyn’s Rock in Torquay to Dawlish. It’s supposed to rain tomorrow, we’ll do it then. It’s not far. Beach day today, another scorcher ahead. 

Have a great day everyone. Congratulations @Lanny on your HS. Great pics @rebrascora.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just back from my walk and realised I hadn't clicked on the "Post Reply" button when I took my reading earlier. Silly me.   
BTW it was 5.5. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Lanny on the HS.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

I think another trip to the tip beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 for me this morning, not sure why as I hardly ate anything yesterday.

@Lanny congrats on your HS
@rebrascora congrats on your HS yesterday

@rebrascora and @eggyg - lovely photos from you both.


----------



## Diastard

rebrascora said:


> A disappointing 8.2 for me this morning and that was with a 1 unit increase in Levemir last night. I ended up eating very late though and whilst no real carbs (pork mushrooms and broccoli) I ended up having 2 pork steaks because they were rather nice) so it is likely the protein. I increased the Levemir to cover it but clearly not enough.
> 
> Got sent a photo of Zak and I having a "private moment" at the show the other day whilst waiting to go into the ring and another one of us walking along to the show ring. Both were taken by some very skilled gentlemen at Durham Photographic society who kindly shared the photos with us.


That caramel coloured box behind the carriage is a mighty beast, I guess it has to carry the wheels as well as the legged animals.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> That caramel coloured box behind the carriage is a mighty beast, I guess it has to carry the wheels as well as the legged animals.


It is an impressive box isn't it. Pretty sure it wasn't owned by anyone who was entered in the carriage driving. We are mostly budgeting on a shoestring. My partner has a horse trailer with an extension frame on the A frame at the front, that the carriage goes on between the car and the horses and I had to take my ancient Freelander and trailer with the other carriage. I would guess the box in question belongs to someone who does ridden eventing and goes away for weekends with the horses and probably has rather too much money! So it will probably carry 3-4 horses plus tack and then a large living area. The interior of these things has to be seen to be believed. It's just like a large motorhome with horses in the back. Nice if you can afford it.


----------



## SueEK

rebrascora said:


> A disappointing 8.2 for me this morning and that was with a 1 unit increase in Levemir last night. I ended up eating very late though and whilst no real carbs (pork mushrooms and broccoli) I ended up having 2 pork steaks because they were rather nice) so it is likely the protein. I increased the Levemir to cover it but clearly not enough.
> 
> Got sent a photo of Zak and I having a "private moment" at the show the other day whilst waiting to go into the ring and another one of us walking along to the show ring. Both were taken by some very skilled gentlemen at Durham Photographic society who kindly shared the photos with us.
> View attachment 18501View attachment 18502


What gorgeous photos, lovely sloppy kiss and wonderful carriage, hope you all had a great day xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.9 today
> 
> Yesterday was a disaster, gas man was due between 12-5, I get really anxious and worked up when people need to come in, he didn't arrive until near 3pm and within a couple of minutes was telling us that the nugget that was out last Thursday had ordered the wrong part (probably cause he was too busy on his phone to his mates) and that he was off today and tomorrow so now have to go through this all again on Thursday  Struggling to cope at the moment and have no support as Bruce just gets angry xx


Didn’t ‘like’ your post as you sound really fed up. Hope all gets sorted smoothly soon xx


----------



## Diastard

rebrascora said:


> It is an impressive box isn't it. Pretty sure it wasn't owned by anyone who was entered in the carriage driving. We are mostly budgeting on a shoestring. My partner has a horse trailer with an extension frame on the A frame at the front, that the carriage goes on between the car and the horses and I had to take my ancient Freelander and trailer with the other carriage. I would guess the box in question belongs to someone who does ridden eventing and goes away for weekends with the horses and probably has rather too much money! So it will probably carry 3-4 horses plus tack and then a large living area. The interior of these things has to be seen to be believed. It's just like a large motorhome with horses in the back. Nice if you can afford it.


I did 10s of thousands of miles towing Ifor Williams and driving a 7.5t box so I know what sacrifices it takes for most of us to stay involved in anything equestrian. The carriage driving all looks really nice and photogenic, I'll have to get along to see some next opportunity.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Didn’t ‘like’ your post as you sound really fed up. Hope all gets sorted smoothly soon xx


I really am, and even more so now as yet another Libre 2 sensor has ended prematurely xx


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> It is an impressive box isn't it. Pretty sure it wasn't owned by anyone who was entered in the carriage driving


Ha! I spotted the box, and thought, 'Eventers' It’s nearly time for the Blenheim Horse trials, which Daughter and I usually go and watch, they usually have a trade stand with the latest in luxury horse boxes. They’re like a five star hotel on wheels. Thing is, you wouldn’t get most of them through the roads round here, what with right angled bends and single tracks, and this weekend there’s a 2* event on the estate just down the road. They have given very precise directions for avoiding the village on the website, with a plea to follow the road signs, but I’m not taking bets on how many ignore that, and end up stuck across the tight crossroads in the centre.
Gorgeous photos, and a lovely moment to capture in the first.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Ha! I spotted the box, and thought, 'Eventers' It’s nearly time for the Blenheim Horse trials, which Daughter and I usually go and watch, they usually have a trade stand with the latest in luxury horse boxes. They’re like a five star hotel on wheels. Thing is, you wouldn’t get most of them through the roads round here, what with right angled bends and single tracks, and this weekend there’s a 2* event on the estate just down the road. They have given very precise directions for avoiding the village on the website, with a plea to follow the road signs, but I’m not taking bets on how many ignore that, and end up stuck across the tight crossroads in the centre.
> Gorgeous photos, and a lovely moment to capture in the first.


Yes, when we used to go down to HOYS (to watch) I used to love having a neb in those amazing luxury horseboxes. I would happily live in the horse area let alone the human living space. They are just mind blowing but with prices to match!! How the other half live! 
Yes it is amazing how those long lenses can manage to capture such individual moments without you even being aware. I was actually trying to get him to settle down a bit as he was getting fidgety with standing around waiting so long to go into the ring and he was throwing his head around a lot, so I asked for a kiss to try to focus him, which actually worked quite nicely. 
I wonder how many people they capture picking their nose or scratching their bot that get binned (hopefully) for the odd great photo they get. Very kind of them to forward the photos free of charge. As you will probably know the official event photographers charge a fortune for the usual run of the mill shots. The impromptu nature of these makes them special.


----------



## freesia

Lovely photos @rebrascora. 
@eggyg, sounds like you're having a fab time.


----------



## Barfly

rebrascora said:


> It is an impressive box isn't it. Pretty sure it wasn't owned by anyone who was entered in the carriage driving. We are mostly budgeting on a shoestring. My partner has a horse trailer with an extension frame on the A frame at the front, that the carriage goes on between the car and the horses and I had to take my ancient Freelander and trailer with the other carriage. I would guess the box in question belongs to someone who does ridden eventing and goes away for weekends with the horses and probably has rather too much money! So it will probably carry 3-4 horses plus tack and then a large living area. The interior of these things has to be seen to be believed. It's just like a large motorhome with horses in the back. Nice if you can afford it.


Wouldn't like to be behind it on Porlock Hill......


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Its was incredibly hot yesterday. Looks like it will be the same again today.

Out on the beach soon after my breakfast....

4.8 BG this morning.

Made a huge mistake yesterday because I was tired and pressured. As a new food to try, I had two M&S pancakes as an afternoon snack. 56g carbs but I had writeen down 8g !  I had written down the wrong nutrition data and thought it would be ok. Wierdly I knew it was wrong somewhere in my head. But the pressure to eat them before they went 'off' was a bit much. Thankfully no bad effects on my BG. But oddly my blood pressure went up somwhat!!!

I must try not to be so stupid! 

Enhancing my App today and yesterday. Adding images of foods and recipes to it. So far it is proving to be a good, but very obvious, idea.


----------



## Maca44

4.2 
Make the most of the sun today, suck it in before things change tonight.


----------



## stackingcups

10 on the dot this morning. Lowest reading on a morning yet. Went up to 20 units of Lantus last night.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 this morning, up ready for yoga.  Running this evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, snap, @Northerner !


----------



## SueEK

6.2 today. Washing machine threw out loads of gunk yesterday all over my cream throw, hubby has had it to bits, everything all over the floor and took hours, am nervous about putting it on this morning with a cleaner, wish me luck.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.0 for me on waking at 07:15. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

07:47 BS 6.2 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Nicoll

Good Morning 6.6 today. Glorious day again in Kent!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.8 here...oops.

It rained here last night...sending it over your way @Maca44 . It hasn’t really cooled things down tho!


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 for me this morning after a run last night and a basal reduction of 1.5 units on my evening dose. Should have made it 2units as I needed a couple of Lifts before the alarm went off to treat a 3.6. Maybe I will get it right next time.

Forgot to congratulate @Lanny on her House Special yesterday. Nice work girl!


----------



## rebrascora

@stackingcups. Looking forward to a sub 10 reading anytime soon!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wow! Slept in really late for me.   
And I got 5.8 for my efforts.

Dez


----------



## Barfly

6.3 today for me Men's shed, bit of a cycle down the prom then school run and look after the gdaughter after school...whenever did I find time to work? Brilliant gorgeous day in Poole today, pity it's all coming to an end tonight though.....


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today ,another lovely day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today and it's already far too warm! 

Was surprised to pop my head in here just after 6am to see nobody  had posted yet! lol

Struggling a bit without a sensor, bloods are acting strange since it ended amongst other things xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6 today. Expecting storms here in Torbay, not looking like it at the moment though. Scorching yesterday and had a lovely relaxing beach day. Miles walked….one! That’s the least we’ve done since we left home two weeks ago. I totted it all up and we’ve walked 83 miles! Most of those up and down hills/steps. No wonder I was nodding off during my favourite programme last night. A House Through Time, or was it the soothing tones of David Olusoga? I love it, it was that programme that inspired us to visit Bristol.

A drive into Brixham today, armed with raincoats, for lunch and a mooch about.

Have a great day, I believe it’s still hot up north according to my family. 27 degrees forecast back home!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 7:51am it was 14.5 for me - 2.5 units humalog correction done and 16.0 units of tresiba.

23:10pm bedtime 9.5 - didn't have any biscuits but had some tuna and mayo

19:14pm before tea 10.3 - 41g of carbs - 4.0 units of humalog for food and 1.5 units of humalog correction


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 06:11 this morning after a lovely evening in the garden. BBQ and a large jug of Pimms and (Diet) Lemonade with lots of ice was a perfect way to relax on a beautiful evening


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly adrift 7.3 for me.

Got some sanding and sawing to do outside before it gets too hot.

Have a good day everyone.
.


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der I do love your style! You really seem to have cracked the whole concept of living well with diabetes!


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> @adrian1der I do love your style! You really seem to have cracked the whole concept of living well with diabetes!


When I read of what you T1's have to go through I'm happy to be a T2. I cut down carbs, lost some weight and upped my exercise and feel better than I have done in years. Like everyone I was devastated when I was diagnosed but looking back it was probably one the best things that has happened to me as it gave me the impetus to sort myself out. 

I did smoky pastrami burgers last night with a huge bowl of homemade coleslaw. OK, my family had burgers in ciabatta rolls and I didn't have any bread but no great loss really as the burger and the slaw where the tasty bits. Mind you, slicing radishes on a mandolin for the slaw was a bit scary


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der I hope my post didn't in any way look like I was suggesting you had it easy because I am in total awe of your achievements. It is so impressive and inspirational how you have gone about tackling your diabetes from all angles not just on a practical level but with total panache! You really have smashed it! I can't begin to imagine the level of planning and effort that you have put into it, but just wanted to say you are my hero!.... Rather wish you were also my neighbour,  but not sure how well it would go down if I invited myself round for dinner every night!


----------



## Diastard

adrian1der said:


> When I read of what you T1's have to go through I'm happy to be a T2. I cut down carbs, lost some weight and upped my exercise and feel better than I have done in years. Like everyone I was devastated when I was diagnosed but looking back it was probably one the best things that has happened to me as it gave me the impetus to sort myself out.
> 
> I did smoky pastrami burgers last night with a huge bowl of homemade coleslaw. OK, my family had burgers in ciabatta rolls and I didn't have any bread but no great loss really as the burger and the slaw where the tasty bits. Mind you, slicing radishes on a mandolin for the slaw was a bit scary


I can very much relate to this. As an ex food abuser, T2 and the doctor intervention has given me the wake up I needed and now I am in better shape than for years. It seems counter-intuitive, but T2 diagnosis has probably given me a longer life. I believe that I likely have better control of BG than many who would not be considered T2 but are not considerate of what they consume.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> I can very much relate to this. As an ex food abuser, T2 and the doctor intervention has given me the wake up I needed and now I am in better shape than for years. It seems counter-intuitive, but T2 diagnosis has probably given me a longer life. I believe that I likely have better control of BG than many who would not be considered T2 but are not considerate of what they consume.


I am Type 1 but the same applies to me. I needed the "boot up the backside" that my diagnosis gave me and I am actually quite grateful that I was initially misdiagnosed as Type 2, because learning to eat low carb has helped me to control my disordered eating and I too feel that it has added years to my life expectancy rather than reducing it. I can also say, that I would never have succeeded in getting to where I am today, if it hadn't been for this forum and the kind people who contribute to it.


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> 6.2 today. Washing machine threw out loads of gunk yesterday all over my cream throw, hubby has had it to bits, everything all over the floor and took hours, am nervous about putting it on this morning with a cleaner, wish me luck.
> Have a good day all xx


Ever since putting a special dishwasher cleaner through the machine, it sounds as if it is going to take off, it was never noisy before, I wish we hadn't bothered.
Hope you have success with the washing machine.


----------



## SueEK

Leadinglights said:


> Ever since putting a special dishwasher cleaner through the machine, it sounds as if it is going to take off, it was never noisy before, I wish we hadn't bothered.
> Hope you have success with the washing machine.


Thanks, put a cleaner from Sainsbury’s through this morning and all is well, it even got the marks off my throw which I am surprised but really pleased about.  Lesson learnt, will do this every month from now on


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> I can also say, that I would never have succeeded in getting to where I am today, if it hadn't been for this forum and the kind people who contribute to it.


A feeling I strongly share with you.


----------



## Bexlee

4 for me. Been pretty low all day. Full day with the kids. Nightmare class - not the one I expected it to be. They won’t make that mistake again. I’m putting it down to 1st meeting.

Weather way to hot but seems to be a bit cooler now thankfully.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today, but that was after 2 jelly babies at 2 am - not quite sure what happened here  Note: for those who don't know, I don't use basal insulin, so this sort of thing does not worry me - probably a squashed sensor or simply a natural fall below the 3.9 lower limit I am able to set on the Libre.


----------



## Lanny

06:00 BS 7.6 with about 2.5 hours of DP. It’s ok ish as DP will probably rise until 11/12:00 after my fasting cholesterol blood test this morning! I HATE fasting overnight: been lying awake since about 03:30 after call of nature & slowly getting hungry; sometimes when I’m up really early, 2 to 3 am, I’ve eaten twice before midday & I have to wait today! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’d better stop now before Grumpy & Starving Little Miss Piggy shows up! 

I’m day dreaming of fish & chips after my blood test IF it done near enough midday when the chippy opens! I’m HUNGRY!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.3 for me. 

I didn't sleep well last night, i've woken this morning feeling tired, stressed and wanting to cry. I reduced basal again last night by another half unit so will see what the next few days bring as i've gone from being able to head off hypos to having 5 in the last 7 days. Last night i got stuck at work after finishing for an hour and a half with a stubborn hypo then not able to drive. I hope today goes quickly.

Have a good day everyone. Its supposed to be a bit cooler today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Up late for me. Raining out there but I think it will stop before I go out for my morning walk.

Just discovered Panko Prawn Croqettes yesterday. Really good. Not carby. Very filling and tasty.

BG 5.0 on the nose

Diabetic eye test at 11 this morning.


----------



## Bexlee

5.1. Had a bad night with low levels and chomping jelly babies. Feel exhausted now. Would quite like to stay in bed but best go to work.
Hope everyone had a good day. Hopefully it’ll be cooler !


----------



## stackingcups

9.2!!! I finally made it out of the 10s! Woohoo!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.9 here.

Ooer, David Olusoga, drooling emoji.  I was lucky enough to see him at a book festival talking about the programme Civilizations. I had no idea who he was cos I hadn’t seen the programme but liked him cos he didn’t come across as a big show off (like Simon Schama, who was also there).

Have a better day all those that aren’t 100% atm. (((Group hug)))


----------



## Bloden

stackingcups said:


> 9.2!!! I finally made it out of the 10s! Woohoo!


Yippee!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 again this morning.  
Back to rainy weather here, so I'll be spending some time later with Roger Black. 

Des


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Rained a bit yesterday evening, but most of it seemed to evaporate as it hit the ground. More forecast today, the garden desperately needs it, especially the autumn fruiting raspberries!


----------



## Nicoll

Morning!  5.5 for me this morning.  Dull, damp and muggy here in Kent. So, off to do some retail therapy!
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A 6.9 here this morning. 
Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

morning all, 6.3 today.  Storms, thunder and lightening last evening and one VERY stressed dog, put her thunder coat on but didn’t really help, panting, dribbling, shaking for hours on end, had to put the fan on her to keep her coolish, so sad to see. 
@freesia and @Bexlee siunds like you’re both having a rough time since return to work, hope things improve, hugs to you both xx
@stackingcups well done on those numbers coming down bit by bit, you will get there, keep going you’re doing well xx
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very rainy South Devon, it’s rained all night and the cottage has velux windows, it’s like being in a caravan! Anyhoo 6.2. Oh I’m a poet and I didn’t know it! 

We had rain and a bit of thunder yesterday but it dried up and we drove to Brixham and had a very nice lunch. We then did the dreaded present shopping for the grandchildren. It’s always difficult as I want to buy them something exclusively from the area we’re holidaying in but inevitably it’s usually made in China. We did get some locally made chocolates and there was a craft fair on and got some handmade fridge magnets for our big girls. The 14 year old granddaughter will probably get money! Speaking of which, I forgot to mention she has Covid and hadn’t returned to school yet. Felt unwell last Friday and her mum did a LF test on her and herself, although she felt fine, ( double jabbed) granddaughter’s came up positive, daughter’s negative. They then both did a PCR test, both came back positive! Granddaughter feels like she has a cold and has absolutely no taste, which is annoying her very much, daughter feels fine but obviously is off work. Son in law, has had both LF and PCR come back negative and he can go to work as he’s doubled jabbed. I find that bizarre, personally. Also if daughter hadn’t done a PCR and just went off the LF as she didn’t have symptoms she would have gone to work and given it to goodness knows how many others. Is it any wonder the cases and deaths are rising on a daily basis? I dread to think what it will be like in a couple of weeks time now the schools are back. 

That’s my rant over with. Last day down south today, looking like we might be staying in if this torrential rain carries on. Ah well, we’ve walked our little legs off this last two and a bit weeks, maybe it’s time for a rest.

Have a great day all. @stackingcups woo hoo! Way to go! 
@Northerner hmm…very strange, even for you! 
@Bexlee and @freesia hope things improve for you both. It’s early days yet in the school term.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 today

Think the weather missed the memo about turning cooler as it certainly isn't just now! Weather warning for thunderstorms from 10am-10pm 

@SueEK hope poor Misty is settled now xx


----------



## TinaD

FBG 5.3 this morning so lat 4 days have been good. Thankful for the overnight rain which garden and paddocks needed. Grey, overcast and threatening more so its the static exercise bike for me and not the new pedal assist trike.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning everyone. My son started back to school today (year 6) so just back from the school run. Checking in with a 5.2 at 05:36 this morning.

BBQ got cancelled yesterday as my wife had to run into Oxford with my son for some very last minute uniform shopping and they had a McDonald's on the way home and a thunderstorm arrived as well. So I did myself some Korean Chicken Kebabs in the oven paired with Kan Shao Green Beans. Really enjoyed it although the kebabs are always nicer on the BBQ. I wonder if we will get another chance to dine in the garden before next spring?

The wife brought me a copy of the Hand and Flower Cookbook while she was in Oxford so it looks like I am going to have to step up my cooking skills....





						The Hand & Flowers Cookbook: Amazon.co.uk: Kerridge, Tom: 9781472935397: Books
					

Buy The Hand & Flowers Cookbook by Kerridge, Tom (ISBN: 9781472935397) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.   overcast, no signs of thunderstorms we were promised.  Just started to drizzle a bit.  Typical shouldn't have washed the car.....at least its fairly still and warmish here in Poole.
@Lanny I had the best Haddock and chips last night.  This place is reputedly the oldest continuously trading chippie in the UK.  Started in the 1830's and going ever since as a chippie-don't know how true the claim to be the oldest is but the haddock was as sweet as a nut and cooked to perfection.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Dreadful start for me today. Managed to hit the 20s overnight. I think my pump cannula didn’t insert correctly and came loose overnight.

Woke to 16.6 on Libre2


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.3 for me today


----------



## Diastard

Woke up to 5.9, my highest for a long time. Last night I pigged out on my first fish and chip meal since diagnosis. Kept a close eye on things, and peaked at 8.3, and was still 6.3 when I went to bed. I'm going to have a more careful day today. 

Seems that my indulgence has broken the weather. At least the grass will be getting a bit greener.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today, slightly surprised it wasn't higher as I had pasta for tea and ate one of my the Twinkies my hubby bought in Costco, wish I hadn't as it was awful, not only very sweet, but really artificial tasting, I won't be having another one.

@adrian1der  - congrats on your HS.

To those who are struggling, hope you have a better day.  

I am starting to get excited now as I am off to Norfolk on Saturday for a romantic week away with hubby, hopefully no cooking this time as we plan to eat out.


----------



## SueEK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Dreadful start for me today. Managed to hit the 20s overnight. I think my pump cannula didn’t insert correctly and came loose overnight.
> 
> Woke to 16.6 on Libre2


Haven’t liked your post Mike as that doesn’t sound good. Take care xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Dreadful start for me today. Managed to hit the 20s overnight. I think my pump cannula didn’t insert correctly and came loose overnight.
> 
> Woke to 16.6 on Libre2


Hope you are ok and get it sorted.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Still in double figures, but coming down. Hopefully will be sorted by lunchtime


----------



## Maca44

4.5 and off for a walk to get some wholesome food weight at a steady loss stopped Statins again and have been on Plant based tabs for a month so will get a private test done at end of month to see if I can avoid taking Statins but will if numbers are high.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @adrian1der on the 5.2.


----------



## TinaD

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Dreadful start for me today. Managed to hit the 20s overnight. I think my pump cannula didn’t insert correctly and came loose overnight.
> 
> Woke to 16.6 on Libre2


Frightening. Hope you are soon back to normal numbers.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from blood test: only 5 minutes late so, practically “on time”; fish & chips in the oven now & tucking in at 10:40!  BS only went up to 11.5: have had higher when the treatment room have been later; 13.5 by midday was the highest!

Frozen pollack in breadcrumbs & oven chips not quite as nice as from the chippy but, maybe a bit easier on the BS?


----------



## Leadinglights

Sorry put my comment in the wrong place.
Somebody used to put something sticky and tasty on her dog's paws and face to distract them as they spent time licking it off when it was bonfire night. I don't know if that would work for thunder.


----------



## SueEK

Leadinglights said:


> Sorry put my comment in the wrong place.
> Somebody used to put something sticky and tasty on her dog's paws and face to distract them as they spent time licking it off when it was bonfire night. I don't know if that would work for thunder.


Thanks for the idea, unfortunately my dog won’t eat, drink or even play with bubbles which is her favourite thing ever.  She’s just frozen with fear. She also has ear muffs and thunder hood.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was s 6.2 for me this morning although not sure of the accuracy of that as the sensor was just about hanging onto my arm after a brush with a door frame I was sanding and painting. Never mind it only had s day to.go

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barfly

Lanny said:


> Just back from blood test: only 5 minutes late so, practically “on time”; fish & chips in the oven now & tucking in at 10:40!  BS only went up to 11.5: have had higher when the treatment room have been later; 13.5 by midday was the highest!
> 
> Frozen pollack in breadcrumbs & oven chips not quite as nice as from the chippy but, maybe a bit easier on the BS?


@Lanny   My tasty treat last night at 6:37 was 6.3 before, and two hours later at 8:42 it was 8.9 so not too bad!


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me but that was as a result of a 1 unit Fiasp correction earlier to bring me down from 8.1. My Libre graph showed another porpoise skimming just under my upper limit all night.  Disappointing as I left my basal insulin the same as the previous day and whilst I didn't go for a run yesterday, I worked hard in the *hot  *afternoon sun filling a trailer with horse manure and then delivering and emptying it. Just shows those big leg muscles are so much more effective at soaking up glucose overnight than other parts of the body.

Really interested by your overnight graph @Northerner. Did you sleep really soundly? Had you been particularly active yesterday or do you think that it may have just been a compression low from lying on it. Curious to know if you had the JBs just as an automatic reaction to the low readings or to try to keep your Libre stats looking good (I can be guilty of this) or to be seen to be following the "diabetic rules" or some other reason. I ask because I had a spell of nocturnal hypos about a year ago when I wasn't using any evening Levemir, so just the tail end of the morning dose active and these thoughts revolved around my brain... ie was I too keen to keep my Libre stats looking good and did I really need to be eating JBs in the middle of the night when it might be a "normal" sub 4 drop or was I eating them so that if questioned about it by my consultant I couldn't be criticised for not treating it. If I wasn't on Libre, would I even know.... Do none diabetic people wake up in the night when their levels drop a bit low, but of course are totally oblivious to it.... ie is it part of the body's checks and balances to help bring you back up naturally or do we as diabetics become more conscious of our levels and wake up because we have conditioned ourselves to wake up when our levels drop low..... OR.... maybe I have too much time to ponder such things! The psychology of diabetes fascinates me though and it is a big aspect of dealing with diabetes log term, so hopefully not totally unreasonable thoughts! 

@adrian1der Congratulations yet again. I find it dumbfounding that your wife and son would stop at MacDonalds when they have such fantastic offerings at home. I guess young people just don't know a good thing when they have it. Good on you for going ahead with the planned meal and cooking for one!


----------



## adrian1der

rebrascora said:


> @adrian1der Congratulations yet again. I find it dumbfounding that your wife and son would stop at MacDonalds when they have such fantastic offerings at home. I guess young people just don't know a good thing when they have it. Good on you for going ahead with the planned meal and cooking for one!


He doesn't go very often so I said he could as a "last day of the holiday" treat.


----------



## Diastard

rebrascora said:


> , I worked hard in the *hot  *afternoon sun filling a trailer with horse manure and then delivering and emptying it. Just shows those big leg muscles are so much more effective at soaking up glucose overnight than other parts of the body.


I've been looking at the effect of exercise of different parts of the body. I find that the big muscles in the back also seem to be very good at slurping up the syrup.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> I've been looking at the effect of exercise of different parts of the body. I find that the big muscles in the back also seem to be very good at slurping up the syrup.


Didn't work nearly as well for me forking manure yesterday (and my back is pretty stiff today, so I definitely worked it) as running the day before. I do have very muscly, stocky legs though, so I think the large muscle mass counts for more in my case. Or maybe I need to build my back muscles up more in order for them to be as effective.


----------



## Gwynn

Just had my eye test at an opticians.

I used to go to spec savers. This morning I tried to get my old prescription from them but they made a real fuss over it and couldn't produce it before my appointment at Boots.

What a difference though. So much better. Seemed to be much more detailed too. I have now got a referal to the NHS to have 'deeper' investigations. Mainly to do with cateracts i think, but there was something else a bit more worrying than that, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it was. Still the field test was good.

So now I wait for an NHS appointment at a local hospital.


----------



## grovesy

Gwynn said:


> Just had my eye test at an opticians.
> 
> I used to go to spec savers. This morning I tried to get my old prescription from them but they made a real fuss over it and couldn't produce it before my appointment at Boots.
> 
> What a difference though. So much better. Seemed to be much more detailed too. I have now got a referal to the NHS to have 'deeper' investigations. Mainly to do with cateracts i think, but there was something else a bit more worrying than that, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it was. Still the field test was good.
> 
> So now I wait for an NHS appointment at a local hospital.


It varies I am afraid from branch to branch. The last time I went to Boots many years ago, I told them my around £ 500 specs were not right the minute I put them on. I was told to try for a month, I went back in a week they then had to retest and change.


----------



## Leadinglights

grovesy said:


> It varies I am afraid from branch to branch. The last time I went to Boots many years ago, I told them my around £ 500 specs were not right the minute I put them on. I was told to try for a month, I went back in a week they then had to retest and change.


Opticians do seem to be a bit pot luck as to whether they are good or not, we have had bad experiences with a number of different ones, D & A, Specsavers, Costco and Boots. But now stick with a independent one who have up to now been excellent. 
I think it is sometimes the specific make of lenses as they do seem to differ so if you are used to one then something else may be different.
I dread to think how much I have spent on glasses over the years since starting to wear them at 11 years old. It seems the less frame you have the more they cost.


----------



## freesia

@stackingcups , well done!!!
@everydayupsanddowns i hope you got your levels are sorted
@adrian1der congrats on the HS
@Bexlee i hope you are feeling better now


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

TinaD said:


> Frightening. Hope you are soon back to normal numbers.





freesia said:


> @everydayupsanddowns i hope you got your levels are sorted


Yup managed to pull things back into line by about 11.30.

Rest of the day has been 100% in range - amazing what happens when your insulin is actually being delivered!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lanny

04:14 BS 6.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just had breakfast & will have pills, inhalers & LR pretty soon. SO relieved to be able to eat breakfast this morning!  I have gone from not eating breakfast with high BS in the mornings due to eating lunch as my first meal of the day hours after waking to eating breakfast nearly always every day & generally better BS in the mornings that makes it MUCH easier to stay in range the whole day! Only been eating breakfast since 2015 & when I joined this forum in 2018 I was still having a bit of trouble in eating breakfast every day but, I stuck with it & it’s become normal for me now!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. BG 5.6 this morning.

Wow it is so dark out there right now


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Joining the early risers with a 6.7 today. Which is a miracle as I’ve just realised I didn’t inject my Levemir last night, nor take a BG reading.  I must have just taken myself off to bed without a thought! It isn’t something I make a habit of and have no idea why. Let’s see how today pans out.

Off home today. We’ve had a great 16 days away but we’re both ready for the comforts of our own bed, and the dishwasher, and the four slice toaster, and the power shower! Wonder how big the courgettes are?

See you all tomorrow, have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.7 for me today. Very glad its Friday!
@eggyg have a good safe journey back.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Nicoll

Good Morning!  Good Morning!  5.5 for me today.  Very misty and overcast today, but still very muggy!  Housework for me next, then some batch cooking.
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, getting quite a run in the 5s at the moment, must be a favourable sensor!


----------



## Bloden

Goood morning from misty West Wales.   5.1 here.

I hope you have a smooth trip home @eggyg.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.4 finger prick for me this morning. Yesterday I had the whole time in range. 
Have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Been awake since 3:45! Anyway it was 6.8 this morning 

Not best amused, the gas man that was here on Monday put it back to the office for someone coming yesterday etc but the incompetent office staff didn't pick it up so we sat waiting for 4 hours yesterday when nobody was even coming! I said to mum just before 4 to phone and find out what was going on and that's when we found out, the woman was going to deny it too but then went "ohhh" so had to admit it, she said she'd get someone round today and if the part was on the shelf they would bring it with them, there's no point sending anyone if the part isn't there as it needs that to be fixed! So that's us and Bruce they have messed about with with not taking action in the office, it isn't good enough! xx


----------



## stackingcups

10.3 today. Boo hiss.


----------



## Barfly

7.5 at 7:36am for me today.  Beautiful sunny day in Poole slight breeze and 19deg in my back garden see some greyish clouds over to the West though....


----------



## SueEK

5.9 today, surprising as I had beans on toast yesterday and a croissant!! My colleague from work, who has recently had a hysterectomy and returned to work this week, is coming this afternoon, soo looking forward to seeing her. Also keeping an eye on my neighbours dog and cats this afternoon and evening as they are at a wedding so will go in every couple of hours.  
@eggyg so pleased you’ve had such a lovely holiday, thanks for all the photos, especially the one with the rogue bra. Safe journey home x
@Kaylz really hope all gets sorted today once and for all x
Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Maca44

4.4 got to say I enjoyed a walk in the rain yesterday


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 for me today after a very out of character binge yesterday, had a magnum ice-cream about 5 chocolate biscuits and a slice of pizza, so was expecting I might be in double figures today.

Its Friday, last day at work for two weeks.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

I see I am in good company with Dez this morning on 5.4. 

Another 1.5 unit basal decrease after another run last night. Running with the horses is a bit odd/distracting because their stride is a fraction slower than mine but constantly hearing the rhythm of their hooves on the tarmac makes me want to go in step with them, which just doesn't work for me probably because I have shorter legs. At walk I can beat them hands down. At a steady jog we can keep pace quite nicely but I have to stride a bit faster. Once we hit the hills they leave me for dead, but going down hill I have the advantage, so it's swings and roundabouts. The great thing is that I can put my little back pack on the carriage with Ian whilst I run and know my gear is near if I need it. So much more comfortable than it bouncing on my back and of course I am not running on my own. Having 2 horses breathing down my neck is a good incentive to keep going too!!

@Kaylz Sorry to hear you have had the runaround with gas engineers again. My sister is having the same problem. They had a second appointment yesterday for a boiler service and it was another no show! They are hoping 3rd time lucky next week. Very frustrating! Hope you manage to have a nap today sometime and catch up on some Zzzs

@eggyg Hope you have a smooth, speedy (within limits of course ) and safe journey home. Fingers crossed your daughter and granddaughter are both continuing to beat the virus.

@Bexlee and @freesia First week is nearly over. Hang in there girls!

@stackingcups.... Oh Poo!! Still, we always say, don't get hung up on individual numbers, it is the general trend over the longer journey which is important. You will get there.


----------



## Diastard

5.1 this morning, after taking steps last night to manage myself back into line after Wednesday's binge. 
However, it's Friday and I'm allowing myself further indulgence tonight, some of which will be Guinness.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora no chance of any nap for me, I can't relax knowing someone is supposed to be coming so I'll be on edge and I had things to do this afternoon and now don't know if I'll have time to seen as they can show anytime between 12-5, it's a total nightmare, think the office staff need some extra training! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Met an old friend up in the village when collecting a prescription. Better get something done after I've had my cup of tea.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mage 1

Good morning all 6.2 for me today


----------



## adrian1der

Checking in with a 5.7 at 05:26 this morning


----------



## Diastard

@rebrascora, do you ride the carriage horses? I don't even know if they would take a saddle if they are used to pulling. 
Riding a trotting horses is a really good workout, legs and core.


----------



## TinaD

5.5 for me this a.m. at 0830. BBC forecast light rain - actuality - a mix of overcast but dry and dark deluge.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> @rebrascora, do you ride the carriage horses? I don't even know if they would take a saddle if they are used to pulling.
> Riding a trotting horses is a really good workout, legs and core.


Yes they both ride and drive. They are hunted through the winter and carriage drive in summer. You aren't half right about trotters being a real "core work out"! Not comfortable animals to ride at all.


----------



## Gwynn

Up at 3am BG 5.3. Been busy updating the App so a bit later posting here.

Nothing planned for today.


----------



## Lanny

06:02 BS 9.9   That’s the 2nd time I woke with a pounding headache & I feel under the weather: woke 23:44 BS 5.5 with an even worse headache & a strong urge to guzzle biscuits; once assured it wasn’t a hypo I very slowly nibbled ONE “Shorties” biscuit without any bolus & tried to get back to sleep. But, with the headache it took me until after 02:30, last time I looked at the time, before I dropped off around 3am? Now I wake up practically on 10 after just ONE BISCUIT?  I still feel tired & had LR, pills, inhalers & still a tiny bit of a headache so, I’m going back to bed!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It may be yet another cold after going out for my blood test? 

Oh! I AM fuzzy headed! Just thought I’d better do something about the 9.9 so, half an oatcake & some bolus before I go back to bed! 

Little Miss Fuzzy Headed going for some more z’s!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m home and I’ve only gone and got a bloomin’ 5.2!

 Doesn’t D make you laugh? I’ve spent the last 16 days walking miles in the raging heat, eating healthy ( for a holiday)  and haven’t even ventured into fiveland. Yesterday I was sat in a car for 10 hours, yeah 10 hours, nightmare journey home. I ate pretty much rubbish all day including a custard type pastry Mr Eggy bought from the garage whilst filling the car up. Crisps, mint humbugs, KitKats x 2, sandwiches and a fast food meal from Knutsford service station at 6pm. Got home at 8, dumped everything in the kitchen and sat down. Don’t worry I’m not going to repeat this today, but it does make you wonder. Was it the Cumbrian water? Was it being in my own bed? Or was it because there was a Y in the day?  
As the great Toyah Wilcox sang in the 80s, “ It’s a mythstery.” 

No guesses what I’m doing today. Unpacking.  Washing. Shopping. Feeding the birds and the hedgehog.

Have a great day all. No photos today, the queues on the M5 and the M6 weren’t very interesting.  Ok then, just the one. #smug


----------



## Lanny

Ooohh!  Many congratulations on your HS @eggyg


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Hope you have a smooth, speedy (within limits of course ) and safe journey home. Fingers crossed your daughter and granddaughter are both continuing to beat the virus


Ha! Speedy never entered yesterday’s vocabulary. 10 hours to get home, on paper should have been just less than 6. We did stop twice for perhaps a total of 45/50 minutes. Traffic was a nightmare, roadworks, clearing up after collisions and just generally busy. Lots of motor homes and caravans so everyone doing the same as us, returning from Cornwall and Devon I think. Two years ago we drove from Bruges to home in just under 13 hours and that included a ferry trip!


----------



## Maca44

4.4 again 
Got the week off now to recharge works been mad so I just need to rest and that's only doing 4hrs a day. Have been looking for another job to keep my mind active I think I would go mad if I didn't have a few hour of work aday.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Ha! Speedy never entered yesterday’s vocabulary. 10 hours to get home, on paper should have been just less than 6. We did stop twice for perhaps a total of 45/50 minutes. Traffic was a nightmare, roadworks, clearing up after collisions and just generally busy. Lots of motor homes and caravans so everyone doing the same as us, returning from Cornwall and Devon I think. Two years ago we drove from Bruges to home in just under 13 hours and that included a ferry trip!


Oh no! My mum was travelling to the Lakes yesterday from Swansea for her annual get-together with her sisters - I don’t have to ask her what the journey was like when I speak to her today.  Horrendous! Congrats on the mythsterious 5.2 @eggyg hahaha.

Morning folks. 5.7 here.

I’m doing an all-day Welsh Rust Buster course today. Should be fun!


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today. Had lovely catch up with my work colleague, sounds a nightmare lol. She has recovered well. Going to Sainsbury’s with hubby (still not driving) for only the second time in 5 weeks,S should be fine, feel much stronger, I’m quite excited for something I normally find mind numbingly boring!!
@eggyg glad you eventually got home safely and well done on the HS.
@Lanny hope your headache has now gone and you have a good day 
Have a good one all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here despite hitting well into double figures at bedtime after a home made pasty last night. I just can’t bolus for pastry, which is why I don’t do it very often.


----------



## TinaD

6.3 after a filthy night of next to no sleep. Mild grey day which is to be spent fencing out a smaller paddock for my Welsh Section A pony, Peachy, who resembles a pumpkin.


----------



## Lanny

08:08 BS 7.9 getting there & now hungry. Didn’t get any more sleep as the headache has persisted albeit a dull background ache that actually starts to become sharper when I think about it so, trying not to! I feel cold & have the heater on at 23C. Fish & chips in the oven & eating at 08:35? Not much food left in the house, eggs or ramen, & have tesco shopping at 14:00 to 15:00. It’s just seems to be a fuzzy headed day today!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Welcome home @eggyg and congratulations on the Homecoming Special.
5.5 for me earlier - not bad considering last night's birthday pasta treat. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning which I am absolutely delighted about as I had a very upset stomach last night. No idea why and it came on out of the blue. Managed another yomp/walk yesterday with the horses and got caught in a downpour, so was really not sure how much Levemir to inject last night but knocked another unit off, not knowing if being unwell was going to impact it, but looks like it was a very good guess. Hoping that whatever upset my system has now exited my body (would be surprised if it managed to hang in there) and I am back on an even keel again.... Fingers crossed. 

@eggyg Oh dear! Hope I didn't jinx you, but sounds like your diabetes responded well to the journey even if it was frustrating for you. Many congratulations on your House Special. You do realise I will now have a Toyah "earworm" for the rest of the day! Thanx!

@Lanny Hope you are feeling better soon. I find paracetamol work really well when I have a headache and even for my severe migraines they were my medication of choice as long as I could take them the moment it started. Thankfully, not needed any since I started eating low carb, which is a massive bonus.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.7 today
xx


----------



## mage 1

6 for me today


----------



## Molly M

Morning - 6.1 for me this morning


----------



## stackingcups

7.8! I went up to 22 units of Lantus last night, it really seems to be taking effect now. Interested to see how the rest of the day pans out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@eggyg - congratulations on your HS.

No idea why a 7.9 for me this morning, so hoping I am not coming down with something as I am off to Norfolk for a week, going to be trekking with Alpacas, which in reality is probably walking around a field with them, booked to visit Sandringham, and a visit to the seal sanctuary in Hunstanton.

Started the morning with a 7k run.  I won't be on much as internet is not good where we stay and I will be leaving my iPad at home and reading a book when I am not out running, doing yoga or being a tourist and sightseeing. 

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## rebrascora

Hope you have a fab time @Grannylorraine


----------



## rebrascora

@stackingcups Looking better. Let us know how things go during the day please. Hopefully you are now getting close to the right dose.


----------



## Lanny

Well done @stackingcups  That’s your best waking reading yet!


----------



## Barfly

7.2 today, in a rush got the granddaughter today can't spend all day on computer today...


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine hope you have a lovely week away, alpaca trekking has always sounded appealing to me, maybe if I ever get to a point I'm able to do it I will xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was an other side of the room foot on the floor 7.8 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz did the engineer turn up and get it fixed, certainly hope so x
@Grannylorraine love Norfolk, hope you have a wonderful holiday x


----------



## Bexlee

Late morning to all. A 2.8 alarm wake up call. Checked with finger prick and it was correct absolutely no idea other than it’s been a busy week with lots of hypos. Still only 3.9 after 4 hours and jelly babies, toast and jam.
Much more pleasant weather today it’s nice and cool !

Have a good rest of the day. I’m looking forward to F1 later. 

Hope you have a nice time in my neck of the woods @Grannylorraine nice weather predicted all week except Tuesday. Blankey point is great for seals out in the natural habitat it’s further round the coast out towards Cromer.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz did the engineer turn up and get it fixed, certainly hope so x


Yes yet another different guy turned up not long after 12:30, yet more mistakes made at the office as mum opened the door to the guy thinking he was here for a leaky radiator! Mum was like no boiler and he just said that'll do me, he says the other 2 guys were havering pish (sorry @everydayupsanddowns if that language isn't acceptable please do edit it out) and for anyone that isn't sure what the term means it's talking rubbish, it was a whole new unit bit inside the boiler that needed replaced and he said some don't like doing the job as it can take an hour to an hour and a half (apparently it's also a common fault with those boilers) anyway luckily in his words his van is a warehouse on wheels and he's the only one to keep one in stock in his van at all times so he was quite happy to do it there and then, now the water from the bathroom tap is too hot or too cold though so I'm struggling a bit with that xx


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. Very late today. We are all visiting younger daughter who lives in Devon. Having a lovely day with the family all together.
Anyway it was a very surprising 10.0 this morning. No idea why, but its come down now with all the walking we've done.
@eggyg congrats on the HS
@Bexlee i hope your levels have gone up.


----------



## stackingcups

Gosh am I the first one here this morning? Husband has been away overnight so I slept terribly and am wide awake far too early on a Sunday. 

9.7 this morning. Still pleased it's below 10. Finished on a high last night after burger and chips with the kids, followed by a small ice cream. Oops. 

Yesterday's readings weren't any lower than usual, but when husband's away I eat terribly so that's probably why. Let's see what today brings!


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 10.0  BS started rising yesterday & it was a bit of a struggle getting it back under control! Also, slept a lot & went with it as my head was achey for a lot of the time I was awake! Kept it mostly in the 7 to 9 range except when I ate twice when it went up to over 15 when I added corrections at the 2 hours after mark! But, towards the evening I felt a bit better & didn’t correct the 2nd 15.3 & it fell back down to 7.1 after 4.5 hours so, went to bed on that. LR in & just tested now as I couldn’t go back to sleep & getting hungry. About to eat breakfast 07:16 BS 8.3 That’s without any bolus or an oatcake & just the LR. My head feels better with just a slightly runny nose & a bit of hoarseness in my throat so, I’ll start easing back a bit on the NR.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 
Where is everyone else? Must be having a lie-in.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 5.1 this morning and a flatfish overnight. Upped my LR by half a unit last night as I didn't exercise yesterday (well just a little walk/yomp) with still feeling a bit fragile and it was clearly a good call. Off to another local show today with the horses, so need to get a wriggle on. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

Wow, our lovely little seaside town was bus-y yesterday!  It should have been one of the Ironman/woman/kids weekends, which are really popular, so people must’ve booked places to stay - just in case the even went ahead - and decided to come on down anyway. It was busier than a nice summer’s day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, off to some local Horse Trials today. Within walking distance and free entry for over 60s, so would be silly not to take the opportunity. Some of the big names will be there, competing their young horses, next Olympic hopefuls perhaps.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3. Knew yesterday’s HS was a fluke. But spookily enough, I had a 5.2 before lunch and 5.2 before my tea! Never had the same readings three times in a row ever. Then I went and spoilt it with a 6.6 at bedtime.

All holiday washing  done and dried on the line, grand drying day yesterday. So you know what I’m doing today, don’t you? 

Have a super Sunday.


----------



## SueEK

6.5 today which is a big surprise as I pigged out and carbed out last night. Went out with some of the family and had 2 glasses of wine, lasagne, chips and sourdough bread followed by a apple and blackberry crumble with custard and 2 and a bit hours later 9.4. Not something I usually do but I thought, hey girl you deserve it, so I did lol 
Little bit of ironing today and a little walk. Off to London tomorrow for my hospital appointment, keep your fingers crossed for me please.
Have a good day all, hope it is as lovely as it is here in Brighton today xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

10.2 today
xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunday 6.4 on waking today 
haven’t tested for a few days (after a few high readings) 

I need to keep testing and reporting / recording my BS levels I know

have had a lot going on in my life recently,
but determined not to slip and can’t let the Diabetes take over (as it can)
so back on the pre and post meal testing.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 a day in garden but I can smell autumn in the air so will make the most of the sun today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.0 today


----------



## Barfly

6.3 at 9:00am Had a lie-in yawn....  Granddaughter wore me out yesterday, trip to Southampton and the New Forest after.  She then spotted the funfair at Christchurch Quay.....expensive spotting at £20.  72mile round trip, cost me about 40p in the electric car.  Poole is bathed in beautiful sunshine this morning a few white fluffy clouds make it a perfect day, 19 with a 4mph breeze from the West; so off on the bike to Hengistbury Head.  Hope there won't be too many grockles left now.


----------



## mage 1

Morning all 6.6 for me today not sure why my be over excited with my Hba1c result goodybags keep testing I am still eating my cheddars thanks for  the tip ,sue hope all goes well tomorrow ,am out with the grandkids today hope the rain stays off


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.0 for.me although Had I not gone back to sleep at 04:00 I could have claimed a house special.

Looks like my basal is going up to its winter levels as adjustments being made frequently.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning 
I don’t understand this at all!
Having had 3 days totally in range before dinner last night went to 9.9. Dropped to 7.0 by bed time and then back to a silly 12.1 on waking this morning.  
Ketones this morning 0.1 so probably not too much to worry about. 
Anything eaten, unless pure fats or protein contains carbs.  
As far as I know Type 1’s can eat a mixture of foods and the insulin put in helps balance AND the body needs insulin to exercise. 
If I eat anything up will go the BG levels. If nothing or no carbs  eaten. HYPO 
Hospital say an active male should eat about 1800 to 2000 calories a day. I’m on about a 1000. 
All dietians say is eat a balanced meal with more veg than carbs and protein.  Vegetables contain carbs 
Diabetes nurses say figures look right and 1 unit morn and night is correct. 
If this continues for another 12 months I’ll have died of starvation.
Sorry to say all this, as friends locally, have not got a clue about Type1. They just spout on about losing weight and problems stop. Or got to cut out Carbs. 
I’ve not got a clue. Perhaps it’s just ‘luck’. Or whatever letter you wish to put at the beginning.


----------



## Docb

@DuncanLord, how good are you with sums and statistics?  If you know about these things than you could look at your waking readings and estimate the probability of a 12 on waking arising out of the random variability you might expect in those readings.  Only then can you opine on how silly it was, if indeed it was silly at all.  

Either that or just put it down to one of those things and think a bit harder only if it becomes a routine.


----------



## Gwynn

My brain must be going. I am sure I posted this morning. Looking back through the posts, obviously not.

So, at 4:30 this morning BG 5.5

Made a pizza for our lunch. It was really good too. Only a quarter of it for lunch though. Just had the final bit for my tea.

Made some flapjack in the late afternoon. Used a mix of large oats and fine and used a mix of soft brown sugar and muscovado sugar. It tastes absolutely fabulous and the texture is spot on.

Photgraphed the making of both recipes.

Went for a 2 hour walk this morning too.

A good day. Wife was happier too.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Morning
> I don’t understand this at all!
> Having had 3 days totally in range before dinner last night went to 9.9. Dropped to 7.0 by bed time and then back to a silly 12.1 on waking this morning.
> Ketones this morning 0.1 so probably not too much to worry about.
> Anything eaten, unless pure fats or protein contains carbs.
> As far as I know Type 1’s can eat a mixture of foods and the insulin put in helps balance AND the body needs insulin to exercise.
> If I eat anything up will go the BG levels. If nothing or no carbs  eaten. HYPO
> Hospital say an active male should eat about 1800 to 2000 calories a day. I’m on about a 1000.
> All dietians say is eat a balanced meal with more veg than carbs and protein.  Vegetables contain carbs
> Diabetes nurses say figures look right and 1 unit morn and night is correct.
> If this continues for another 12 months I’ll have died of starvation.
> Sorry to say all this, as friends locally, have not got a clue about Type1. They just spout on about losing weight and problems stop. Or got to cut out Carbs.
> I’ve not got a clue. Perhaps it’s just ‘luck’. Or whatever letter you wish to put at the beginning.


It may be that you are coming to the end of your honeymoon period and a mixed insulin is not doing you any favours and to a certain extent, you are selecting food and doing exercise to keep your BG levels in range..... For example, you should not have to go out for a run at midnight as you did the other day to bring your levels down. Similarly, you should not have to eat just 1000cals a day to try to keep your levels in range. The nurses will say that your insulin doesn't need increasing (or changing to a basal bolus system) if you keep doing these things to try to keep your levels in range, but sooner or later you are going to need to reduce your carbs further and exercise 24/7 to keep levels in check which is clearly impossible. Basically you are trying to manage your diabetes mostly through diet and exercise and whilst this may work in the short term in the beginning, when your pancreas is still able to produce some insulin to help out, it isn't sustainable longer term with Type 1 and you will need probably considerably more insulin sooner or later. Whilst losing weight is good if you need to, and you have done a fantastic job with that, it might be worth starting to eat more normally and letting your levels rise so that your insulin doses are increased and hopefully you can get onto a basal/bolus insulin regime which will allow you more flexibility with your diet. Not sure if I have explained that very well, but I think you are creating a situation where the nurses are not seeing the full picture, because you are reducing your carb intake and doing exercise to keep levels in range rather than living "normally" and letting them see that you need more insulin.

If you get levels in the mid teens for a week then they will increase your insulin which is most likely what you need and hopefully swap you over onto a basal/bolus system.... do keep pushing them for that.... as it will enable you to be more flexible with your food.


----------



## Bloden

Don’t go hungry @DuncanLord! My first DSN was happy for me to be hungry all the time, but I was miserable and unable to function. I don’t think she really understood this. Also, it sounds like your DSN is confusing you with a Type 2 diabetic. Maybe it’d help to read, eg, Gary Scheiner’s book “Think Like a Pancreas”. I learned a lot more than my first endo and DSN could teach me by reading, reading, reading after dx. I hope things improve for you soon!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Joining the early risers with a 6.7 today. Which is a miracle as I’ve just realised I didn’t inject my Levemir last night, nor take a BG reading.  I must have just taken myself off to bed without a thought! It isn’t something I make a habit of and have no idea why. Let’s see how today pans out.
> 
> Off home today. We’ve had a great 16 days away but we’re both ready for the comforts of our own bed, and the dishwasher, and the four slice toaster, and the power shower! Wonder how big the courgettes are?
> 
> See you all tomorrow, have a great day.


Looking for something to do with my glut of cucumbers, there is a limit to the amount of pickled cucs you can eat, I found my book Making the most of your Glorious Glut by Jackie Sherman. At least 30 recipes for courgettes and quite a few for cucumbers, not sure I fancy cold cucumber soup or baked cucumbers but some sound worth a try.


----------



## SueEK

Up before the lark and a 7.9 this early morning. Off to the hospital for tests/scans.
Have a good day all - I hope I do!! X


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today 

have  great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

I thought I would try to be first this morning after yesterday's miss. Whoops failed.

BG 4.8

Weight still stable at around 55.5 Kg (actually, this morning it is spot on)

One minor concern my pulse seems to be continuing to be erratically low. It has always bern on the low side but recently it has been under ('over') the warning threshold at 52bpm. I mentioned this before to the doctor who seemed not to be concerned in the slightest.

Blood pressure is fine too. Blood oxygen saturation is good too.

Oh well. 52 does seem a bit low to me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 4.6 for me today. Not had a sub-five reading for quite a while.   
Good luck @SueEK  with the hospital tests etc.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

What's this strange Diabetes Reversal 'advert' flooding the forum? Seems a bit odd to me. Sudden and so many messages. All unanswered. Spam?


----------



## freesia

Good morning (is it morning, its very dark here?!). After a night of alarms and two lots of corrections, i've woken now to a 7.9. Very, very tired and don't want to go to work, just to go back to sleep.

@SueEK good luck at the hospital. I hope all is ok.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Docb

Gwynn said:


> What's this strange Diabetes Reversal 'advert' flooding the forum? Seems a bit odd to me. Sudden and so many messages. All unanswered. Spam?


Yes, spam and dealt with. Thanks to those early birds who reported it!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.6 here.

Good luck today @SueEK - I hope everything’s as it should be.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Looking for something to do with my glut of cucumbers, there is a limit to the amount of pickled cucs you can eat, I found my book Making the most of your Glorious Glut by Jackie Sherman. At least 30 recipes for courgettes and quite a few for cucumbers, not sure I fancy cold cucumber soup or baked cucumbers but some sound worth a try.


This is what I found when I got back! I will be making Brie and courgette soup, which someone on the forum suggested, and courgette cake. Can’t help with the cucumber glut I’m afraid.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Had a good time watching the horse trials yesterday, walked miles, (there and back and round the course.) Although it was a low key event, all the big names were there, there have been so few opportunities to get their horses out to compete this year.


----------



## stackingcups

10.2 today. Starting to think that 7.something reading was a fluke.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and snap @goodybags 5.7 for me too.

Not much going on today, a walk to the pharmacy for some needles I ordered before I went away, I’m down to my last half dozen! Two of the farmers’ children are coming after school whilst mum and dad go for an interview about a tenancy for another farm. Fingers crossed they get this one. They come up so rarely and the couple they’ve previously been in for have been given to non locals which is a shame, it’s all about the money though. It’s nearer to us but means the kids will need to change schools which is a shame,  but it’s bigger and that’s what they need.

Good luck at the hospital @SueEK. Sounds like a good day @Robin.

Have a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 on the Libre when I woke up and an horizontal arrow, 12mins later it was 6.3 with a diagonal upwards arrow and I hadn't even put my foot on the floor at that point! Jabbed 1.5u Fiasp to deal with the rise... FOTF has been absent recently. Not overly impressed to see it is back. 
I am out of yoghurt this morning and a few other essentials that the village shop doesn't stock like blue Stilton and double cream, as just had the last of my cream in my morning coffee. The shop only has Elmlea and I am not having that manufactured rubbish, so a trip to the supermarket is on the cards for today. I must give the shop their due though, they do stock other staples like pork scratchings and olives with feta as well as milk of course and a really nice black pudding, so I am not in any way knocking it. The people who run it have mad it a hub of the community and they have provided a safe environment to shop during the pandemic and delivered to elderly people who couldn't get out. We are lucky to have such an amenity in the village. Just wish they sold real cream and blue cheese! (sigh) 

@SueEK Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you today, for a positive report on your post surgery examination. Hope you have a smooth, seamless journey up to the city and back. 

@stckingcups Don't despair! It will come down when you get the right dose but it may be that you need another increase or two this week still. I can assure you that getting these slight disappointments is better than dropping into a massive hypo. Slow and steady with the increases will pay off in the end. That dip to 7 tells you, you are getting close to the tipping point.


----------



## Barfly

6.9 this morning at 7:45.  Bit of a grey Monday morning out there, no rain so far here in Poole.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.9 for me this morning.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend


----------



## Fagor

5.2 after overnight snackettes (Libre low alarm) down from 7.4, no DP-like uptick today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Congrats on the HS @Fagor


----------



## TinaD

BG5.6 at 07.50. Got an online appointment with rheumatology consultant - had to buy a webcam and microphone. Got it set up. Called daughter - nice to see her new house and family - but who is that old trout blethering away in the corner of the screen? Think I'll stick to the phone for most purposes.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.7 for me today after a shocking 14.7 at tea time last night, why? - 

Because I had to go out for my 2nd vaccine and the stress and anxiety was a bit too much but that's it done 

@SueEK good luck today, I'll be thinking of you
xx


----------



## adrian1der

Catching up after the weekend. A 5.9 at 06:13 on Saturday, a repeat 5.9 at 05:31 on Sunday and a 5.8 at 05:31 this morning. Grey and overcast in West Berks.

Belated congratulations to @eggyg for the weekend HS and congratulations to @Fagor on today's reading

I have a glut of damsons and apples in the orchard. I made 11 jars of Damson Jam a couple of weeks ago off the first tree to ripen and made another 6lbs of Damson Jam yesterday from the second tree as well as a cinnamon spiced damson and almond crumble for the family dessert after Sunday dinner (Roast Lamb, buttered white cabbage, braised red cabbage and runner beans). I've barely made a dent on the damsons! I also made a batch of lemon and mustard seed chutney that goes really well with oily fish.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear,dear, dear!  It seems that my BS has been stuck in the teens since about 3pm yesterday & I’m injecting water! Being that high for so long I’ve been VERY sleepy which dose not help my fuzzy think but, finally with a new box of LR opened for 38 units, as the last pen from the current box only had 40 left, at 6am this morning I FINALLY figured it out! The LR wasn’t working & I stayed in the 11’s & 12’s in between meals despite copious NR corrections & went up to 14 & 15’s 2 hours after eating! I kept dozing off after eating, actually dozy the whole day, waking & being disappointed by 11-12 after active NR, bung in more NR & my BS remaining virtually the same!

Slept intermittently last night as I’ve been correcting since my last meal around 16:40 yesterday!  But, since 6am LR DID actually bunged my BS down a bit thanks to the 38 units from.the new pen from the new box, I think, I just bunged in another 40 units of LR again & will test more often & see what happens? JB’s at the ready!

Yesterday’s readings:- before eating 12:36 BS 7.8, after eating 15:18 BS 12.0 & NR correction can’t remember but usual correction factor, after correction 16:21 BS 12.0 same NR correction I think, 19:06 BS 11.7 WHAT! no movement AGAIN was an hour late for LR & bunged it in as well still from the old pen! Was hungry so, ate dinner as well. After eating 22:32 BS 14.7 & NR correction to wake 06:30 BS 13.6 with some old pen & some new pen LR. Just now 09:13 BS 11.1 that’s a noticeable difference & the penny drops! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My nose is still a bit sniffy, a bit of phlegm but, throat is not hoarse anymore!  for a so so smile!

PS:- I’ve mentioned hearing phantom doorbells ringing on the cusp of sleep/waking before: heard them all day yesterday sleeping & waking so much; just hurriedly rushed to the front door AGAIN upon waking just now before posting!  AND a Great Big Heart pulsing very fast for the sudden jump to my heart rate for each dash there & back!  How do I know if it’s REALLY the doorbell or not: missed things sometimes, in the past, if ignored; the electrical company reading the meter etc etc! So, I check if it’s a reasonable time from the morning on: obviously NOT at silly o’ clock through the night!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> How do I know if it’s REALLY the doorbell or not


Would it help if you bought a bell that played a song/tune rather than just a standard ding dong? (sorry you may already have one but was just a thought) xx


----------



## Lanny

Actually have tried different ones in the past but, it’s psychological & comes out more with stress: whatever my current doorbell IS is what I hear on the cusp of sleep/waking!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Actually have tried different ones in the past but, it’s psychological & comes out more with stress: whatever my current doorbell IS is what I hear on the cusp of sleep/waking!


Sorry xx


----------



## SueEK

Apparently I’m having a ‘procedure’ - deep joy. Oh well best get on with it. 3.5 hours travelling but I’m in early. Update later, my life is so exciting!!


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> View attachment 18545Apparently I’m having a ‘procedure’ - deep joy. Oh well best get on with it. 3.5 hours travelling but I’m in early. Update later, my life is so exciting!!


Good luck!


----------



## Lanny

Fingers crossed for you @SueEK


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> View attachment 18545Apparently I’m having a ‘procedure’ - deep joy. Oh well best get on with it. 3.5 hours travelling but I’m in early. Update later, my life is so exciting!!


Blooming Heck Sue! Did they tell you that it might be more than a check up/exam. Not nice having something like that sprung on you but then may be better than having the opportunity to worry about it before hand. 
Good luck. Hope it goes well. You know you are in good hands there. 
Let us know how you are later please. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

A bit too drizzly outside for painting but I've got my supplies in and ready to rock.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Actually have tried different ones in the past but, it’s psychological & comes out more with stress: whatever my current doorbell IS is what I hear on the cusp of sleep/waking!


My friends laugh at my doorbell. It's a really loud cuckoo sound. And there's zero chance of hearing a cuckoo here naturally.


----------



## ColinUK

One of my periodic morning checks this morning. 
Really want a better lancing device though… suggestions welcome!

5.9


----------



## Bruce Stephens

ColinUK said:


> Really want a better lancing device though… suggestions welcome!


Better than the Accu-Chek FastClix?


----------



## ColinUK

Bruce Stephens said:


> Better than the Accu-Chek FastClix?


I don't use that. I have the one which came with my CodeFreeSD. 
And suggestions on needle grade please!


----------



## Lanny

Just thought I’d share this. Just got a call from my health centre about my cholesterol results & there’s good & bad after my regular eating of full fat Greek yoghurt & increase in medication the last 2 months & 4 months respectively. My triglycerides have dropped from mid mid 7’s to mid 3’s but, the overall has only decreased by 0,2 from 5.7 to 5.5 in the 4 months since increased statins. I have a phone appointment tomorrow from GP, with no specific time & just told to expect it, about Liver function, diabetes & cholesterol. The nurse today said that the yoghurt has a definite impact on cholesterol & suggested maybe a change to low fat or fat free greek yoghurt. Will discuss that with GP tomorrow as it’s also made a noticeable, to me, impact on digestion, BS & insulin.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I don't use that. I have the one which came with my CodeFreeSD.
> And suggestions on needle grade please!


I think Bruce's comment was more along the lines of you won't find one better than the Accu-Chek FastClix, it's the best I've come across and many of the forum members agree and self fund the lancets it's that good xx


----------



## SueEK

Not great news. Not fully healed, a leak so still have catheter. Another trip to London in 2 weeks. Am fed up I can’t deny. Will be brighter tomorrow no doubt x


----------



## silentsquirrel

SueEK said:


> Not great news. Not fully healed, a leak so still have catheter. Another trip to London in 2 weeks. Am fed up I can’t deny. Will be brighter tomorrow no doubt x


Oh, b*****, Sue, that's not what you needed.  Big hugs.  Stay strong!


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> Not great news. Not fully healed, a leak so still have catheter. Another trip to London in 2 weeks. Am fed up I can’t deny. Will be brighter tomorrow no doubt x


Hopefully they can sort things out for you and you get brighter days leading to brighter weeks and brighter months etc.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> My friends laugh at my doorbell. It's a really loud cuckoo sound. And there's zero chance of hearing a cuckoo here naturally.


Snap!


Oh, sorry to hear this @SueEK. Sending positive healing vibes and ((hugs)).


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> I don't use that. I have the one which came with my CodeFreeSD.
> And suggestions on needle grade please!


The device which came with my CodeFree SD, I don't ever remember using. I have a box of MyLife lancets which must have been prescribed by my GP which are not the ones that fit the Codefree. They are 30g 0.3mm and I just hold it between my fingers and just gently stab, never have any problems getting a blood drop. There is no possibility of stabbing too far as the needle bit is very short.


----------



## adrian1der

Sorry to hear your news @SueEK Hopefully they'll get you sorted soon


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> The device which came with my CodeFree SD, I don't ever remember using. I have a box of MyLife lancets which must have been prescribed by my GP which are not the ones that fit the Codefree. They are 30g 0.3mm and I just hold it between my fingers and just gently stab, never have any problems getting a blood drop. There is no possibility of stabbing too far as the needle bit is very short.


Might be time to switch the CodeFree for an AccuChek monitor as it saves typing things into MySugr - and I like the idea of the AccuChek Mobile with the built in test strips and lancets so it's all in one device and you don't have to fiddle with anything.... but I'll see.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Kaylz said:


> I think Bruce's comment was more along the lines of you won't find one better than the Accu-Chek FastClix, it's the best I've come across and many of the forum members agree and self fund the lancets it's that good xx


That is what I meant, of course.

Having said that there is a really expensive one (£50 odd) with some kind of suction device to help get the blood out. I don't remember the name, but someone on this forum was interested in it and there was a (very short since nobody's actually seen one) thread on it.


----------



## Kaylz

Bruce Stephens said:


> That is what I meant, of course.
> 
> Having said that there is a really expensive one (£50 odd) with some kind of suction device to help get the blood out. I don't remember the name, but someone on this forum was interested in it and there was a (very short since nobody's actually seen one) thread on it.


That would be the Genteel, they are American and can apparently be used anywhere on the body xx


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Kaylz said:


> That would be the Genteel, they are American and can apparently be used anywhere on the body xx


Yes, that's the one. https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...onitoring-and-true-metrix.90979/#post-1034157


----------



## ColinUK

That's a beast! And somewhat over engineered for my needs I think!


----------



## Molly M

5.3 for me this morning - forgot to add it earlier


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> View attachment 18545Apparently I’m having a ‘procedure’ - deep joy. Oh well best get on with it. 3.5 hours travelling but I’m in early. Update later, my life is so exciting!!


Hope all went well with your unexpected procedure Sue. X


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora @Bloden 
Thank you for your replies to my post. BG is as you say only controlled at present with decreasing carbs and food and or exercise.  
Weight is coming down fairly well, started in May at about 17.5 stones. Now down to about 15 stones. Sometimes it shows just into the 14’s.  BMI still goes red and refers to me as a fat. ………  but they can’t have it all ways. 
Tried to phone DN but could not get through. 
Last night After dinner 11.6
Before Bed at 23:30.   8.5. 
Waking today 07:50.    7.0
7:59.     1 unit Humulin M3
07:20.   Breakfast.   30g porridge oats.  Cup black coffee.     17 carbs.    111 cal
13:28.     BG.  5.6
Lunch.   2 Toast. 2 eggs.   Cup black coffee.   46 carbs.  438 cal
17:38.    BG. 8.6
17:40.    1 unit Humulin M3
18:00.  Dinner.   2 pork sausage. 100g mash potato.  200g Spinach.   Apple.   Cup black coffee 60 carbs and 586 calories 
20:12. BG 12.6

Hopefully the Diabetes team will answer phone tomorrow. As I hate the figures being high. The other problem is that I don’t want the consultant to tell DVLA it’s not fully under control.  But how long that will take ……… They haven’t yet opened post from mid July let alone followed it up.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i hope you are ok after the procedure


----------



## stackingcups

Just tested myself before bed, after my evening meal which is usually carby and I seem to go up to 10 or 11 before bed usually. 

It was 4.6! Realised I'm probably not having a bad anxiety evening but it's a low blood sugar response. Lowest ever reading, and I know it's technically healthy I decided to have a slice of toast with peanut butter to try and get it up again. Was worried about it dropping further overnight - if it did, would it wake me? So many unknowns!


----------



## rebrascora

@duncan Lord 
Unfortunately those readings are unlikely to help your case very much. The before bed and waking readings of 8.5 and 7 are within range and the pre lunch reading is really good at 5.6. Your DSNs will not really be interested in the 2 hrs after eating numbers just the premeal readings, waking and bedtime. I don't see much there to warrant an increase in insulin with those readings. You don't itemize exercise in your log but I am guessing that the exercise is probably bringing the levels down for premeal readings and bedtime. Is your level of exercise sustainable when you start driving again? If not, then your levels will likely shoot up when you start driving and you may lose the tight control you are currently aiming for, especially as you will likely have more stress with timetables and traffic problems to contend with.
When you speak to your DSN I think it is important for her to know how much exercise you are doing to keep a lid on things. I just pick up snippets from your comments, so I don't know the whole story but you should not need to exercise daily to keep control, but they are unlikely to authorize increasing your insulin with your levels as good as they are, even if you don't like them.   

I have said before that I think you are trying to manage things too closely. I understand that you are worried about your license but the powers that be and certainly the consultant, understand that perfect diabetes control isn't possible and in the early days even moderate control can be very difficult. I think it is your perception of good control which may be awry and I am worried that you are setting yourself up with an unsustainable regime and that sooner or later you will be unable to continue it or the honeymoon phase will come to an end and your insulin needs will dramatically increase and I worry how you will cope with that.

I think part of the problem is the very slow onset nature of your diabetes because with managing on such tiny insulin doses they are reluctant to start you on a basal/bolus insulin regime. I really am quite surprised that it has remained as stable as it has for so long. You might be best relaxing your efforts to manage with diet and exercise for a while, which I believe would mean you would need more insulin, in order to try to get onto a basal/bolus system and then you will be able to inject insulin for as much or as little as you want to eat and be able to inject correction doses of quick acting insulin if you need to. You will also need half unit pens since you are very insulin sensitive. When you are driving will you be able to maintain regular meal times and exercise as you do now? If not, then how do you expect to manage things?

It takes time to learn this new regime and how your body responds and you will find it more difficult to do that once you go back to work so it might be best relaxing your restrictive regime now in order to get better control for later. You can't be criticized for poor control when you are going "above and beyond" what is reasonable (like a midnight run) to control your levels because you don't have the right insulins and support.

Hope some of that makes sense.


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> Just tested myself before bed, after my evening meal which is usually carby and I seem to go up to 10 or 11 before bed usually.
> 
> It was 4.6! Realised I'm probably not having a bad anxiety evening but it's a low blood sugar response. Lowest ever reading, and I know it's technically healthy I decided to have a slice of toast with peanut butter to try and get it up again. Was worried about it dropping further overnight - if it did, would it wake me? So many unknowns!


I think we all worry about "Will we wake up if we hypo through the night". It is an understandable concern/worry.
I had a spate of nocturnal hypos about a year ago and although it isn't what you want to happen, it certainly did reassure me that I would wake up and I now sleep more soundly with that extra experience and the confidence that it gave me. Surprisingly I don't seem to feel particularly hypo when I wake up through the night low, I just seem to feel a bit restless or wonder why I have woken up and then when I test I see why. It has reassured me so much that I actually don't want the new Libre 2 with alarms because I don't want the potential false alarms that will come with it, when I feel that I can trust my body to warn me. Of course we are all different and your body may respond differently to mine but with your levels being quite high for a while I would be surprised if you don't have good hypo sensitivity. It was the right idea to have a slice of toast and peanut butter though. 4.6 is too low a reading to go to sleep on.


----------



## Gwynn

Yessss. First up this morning.

Getting blood out of my fingers was...welll...like getting blood out of a stone.

Good morning this rather chilly morning. I didn't get out to exercise yesterday as it was a persistent rain. Today I will wander out the other way towards our lake. A longer walk but I gotta make up for yesterday. It was good to have a rest though.

Did some cooking and photographing. A new batch of flapjack and fruit jellies. I discovered that my wife is very good at photographing food and that I look old. Oh dear. I never used to look old. 50 years ago I positively looked a lot younger ! 

Today I will cook another pizza at a request from my wife. I must have got something right then. Actually it did taste very good and I discovered Mozzarella cheese!!!

Not sure what today will bring. Nothing planned...yet...


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.8 today 

I had my appointment at eye department yesterday (retinopathy for the last 4 years) 
aa relief, as only had to have treatment on one eye
currently I’m under their care (every 8 weeks for retinal scans /eye injections)
having been under their care for to long - I’m so looking forward to the day that treatment isnt required 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.7 today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today, odd as I didn’t eat after 12.30 yesterday. Weather is matching my mood. Still, friend visiting this afternoon.  
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, Dawn has been at work, I was 5.8 at 5 am, but that’s far too early for me to call it morning, so I went back to sleep and now I'm 7.3.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this damp day. 6.5 for me.

I’m in the wars at the moment. I popped my left clavicle bone out yesterday morning, putting my bra on! Agony all day, from my left shoulder right into my hand. I couldn’t raise my arm higher than elbow height. This is a recurring problem since my frozen shoulder/ bursitis 10 years ago. Had a rough night and although it feels a bit looser it’s still painful and now I have pain across the middle of my back!  I’m tempted to phone osteopath but worried any manipulation might aggravate it at the minute. Do I wait a day or two? Or hope my hot pummelling shower helps? I’m popping pain killers every four hours, haven’t had the big guns out yet though  ie Tramodol, that’s serious stuff.

In other bad news, my 14 year old grandson now has Covid, granddaughter only went back to school yesterday ( different schools and not siblings). He complained of a sore throat yesterday, did LF and positive, got PCR booked for this morning. Couldn’t get an appointment last night, “ technical problems”. One week back at school! My concern is we had his sisters after school yesterday, and his mum for a short while too. She has tested negative as has 8 year old, she hasn’t tested 3 year old. Oh joy, I’m going back to Devon! 

Have a better day than me folks. I’m going for my hot shower, fingers crossed it helps a wee bit.


----------



## Robin

Ouch, @eggyg ! These bras are dangerous things, they should come with a health warning. When they’re not scraping off Libre sensors they’re doing all sorts of other damage. Hope it settles soon!


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this damp day. 6.5 for me.
> 
> I’m in the wars at the moment. I popped my left clavicle bone out yesterday morning, putting my bra on! Agony all day, from my left shoulder right into my hand. I couldn’t raise my arm higher than elbow height. This is a recurring problem since my frozen shoulder/ bursitis 10 years ago. Had a rough night and although it feels a bit looser it’s still painful and now I have pain across the middle of my back!  I’m tempted to phone osteopath but worried any manipulation might aggravate it at the minute. Do I wait a day or two? Or hope my hot pummelling shower helps? I’m popping pain killers every four hours, haven’t had the big guns out yet though  ie Tramodol, that’s serious stuff.
> 
> In other bad news, my 14 year old grandson now has Covid, granddaughter only went back to school yesterday ( different schools and not siblings). He complained of a sore throat yesterday, did LF and positive, got PCR booked for this morning. Couldn’t get an appointment last night, “ technical problems”. One week back at school! My concern is we had his sisters after school yesterday, and his mum for a short while too. She has tested negative as has 8 year old, she hasn’t tested 3 year old. Oh joy, I’m going back to Devon!
> 
> Have a better day than me folks. I’m going for my hot shower, fingers crossed it helps a wee bit.


Sounds horrible, and painful. Hope things ease up soon and of course hope you haven’t caught Covid xx


----------



## Gruers

6.2 this morning which I’m very happy with. Yesterday I had 3 sessions of 10 mins on the exercise bike which I think helped, more of the same today, it’s a wet one here. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Barfly

7.4 at 8:15 today.  Had some rain overnight, not enough to do much good though for our parched gardens.  Bit overcast but looks like the rest of the day will be fine in not-so-sunny Poole.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.7 today

Hoping my sensor picks up as it was only applied Saturday, was about 1mmol out from bloods Sunday but yesterday was reading 6mmol lower  really getting fed up with them now xx


----------



## stackingcups

9.9 this morning, so my peanut butter toast obviously did the trick last night. 

Finding myself on occasion simply avoiding eating in order to get better BG results. I think I'll be relieved when I can start adding in a rapid acting insulin.


----------



## Diastard

5.7 first thing, same as when I went to bed. Although I'm always disappointed when I see it in the high 5s in the morning, I haven't been above 8 at anytime for a week or two, so not all bad. 

Raining buckets here, just starting to ease off after an hour of it. It's a very nice cosy feeling being indoors looking at it.


----------



## Maca44

4.0 this morning and having a lovely week so far as my wife and daughter are in Crete and I have the house to myself doing what I just dam well want. Had amazing massage last night I found a new masseur who is brilliant so slept like a baby. Just my son & his girlfriend at home evenings and he is no bother so just like the time to myself and a rest from work & people. More tattoo's tomorrow even though I promised my wife the last 2 were it so a nice surprise for her when I pic her up from airport Sunday   .


----------



## Kaylz

@stackingcups please don't avoid eating, although you say you'll be relieved when you can add a rapid acting insulin to your regime your mind set of seeing better numbers without eating now could turn into an eating disorder later as even with a rapid acting you'll still see spikes, I just hate to see people possibly end up the way I spent a couple of years after my diagnosis xx


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.0 this morning and having a lovely week so far as my wife and daughter are in Crete and I have the house to myself doing what I just dam well want. Had amazing massage last night I found a new masseur who is brilliant so slept like a baby. Just my son & his girlfriend at home evenings and he is no bother so just like the time to myself and a rest from work & people. More tattoo's tomorrow even though I promised my wife the last 2 were it so a nice surprise for her when I pic her up from airport Sunday   .


Rewatched a couple of Schitt's Creek episodes last night including the one where Patrick buys David a massage to calm him down before their wedding. Was yours like that??!! 

And yes I know this means nothing to you if you've not seen Schitt's Creek!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ouch, @eggyg ! These bras are dangerous things, they should come with a health warning. When they’re not scraping off Libre sensors they’re doing all sorts of other damage. Hope it settles soon!


I know, I’m going all 70s women’s lib today! No running for buses will be taking place!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Sounds horrible, and painful. Hope things ease up soon and of course hope you haven’t caught Covid xx


Thanks Sue. Hope you’re ok after your surprise procedure.
Grandson has had his PCR first thing this morning. He feels ok apart from sore throat. The trouble is mum and dad will have to isolate too as they only had their second jab a week ago! Farmers…. never “ have the time”. I have nagged them for months to get sorted! No good crying over spilt milk now, we need now to do a 50 mile or so round trip to get them shopping and drop it at the top of their farm lane!


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Thank you for your reply.  True this diabetes is progressing very slowly.  Perhaps the authorities may start believing me when I say I’ve had symptoms for years, although I did not connect them and came up with various explanations. 
1. Extra urination but put it down to being away from toilet facilities for 4 or 5 hours.  Doctors even tried to explain it with the valve at the end of bladder being inflamed. 
2.  Tiredness but put it down to working shifts, a bit like jet lag. 
3. Very itchy feet.   Put down to washing powders or type of sock or shoes. 
4.  Bad mood swings but put down to all sorts of things,  divorce, tiredness etc. 
5.  Lack of concentration put down to the shift changes. Jetlag Etc.

Before bed last night. 12.9
On waking this morning 07:30.   6.6
So there must, at times, be loads of insulin in the system then at other times ……..


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 4.7 for me.

No outdoor jobs today a bit damp for painting. Nevermind rest of the week looks promising.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.8 for me this morning on my new sensor. 
Just realised that I haven't checked it with a finger prick yet after reading @Kaylz post, so got my meter kit out..... 8.8 from a finger prick, despite 2.5units of Fiasp whem I woke up to that reading ages ago. I must be battling a strong DP/FOTF tide this morning. Libre now says 8.3 as a double check, so I am pretty happy with that accuracy at the moment but not the number itself.  It's my own fault though as I ate too much cheese and piccalilli late last night. Haven't had Piccalilli for years and treated myself to a jar when I was at the show the other day for a ridiculously inflated price.   It's nice though but didn't half soak up more insulin than you would expect. I will confess that I didn't read the label for carbs as I was only going to have a single teaspoonful, but it was just too nice to stop at one and I had to get more cheese to carry it. Half a jar and lots of cheese later....I was injecting corrections to try to keep a lid on it. The protein from the cheese is likely responsible for the inflated overnight and waking readings. Managed to keep it under 10 though with 2 corrections before bed so it hasn't harmed my TIR figures. I had to up my Levemir by another unit last night as I haven't had a chance to walk/run for the last few days. Must get out today for some exercise to burn the calories from that cheese off. 

@eggyg Hope your arm/shoulder is feeling easier soon. Sounds really painful. I would blame the ironing. Sorry and worried to hear that Covid is still running rife in your family. Makes you realise that it must be pretty widespread amongst school children at the moment which is concerning so early in the term/season. Hope they don't suffer any serious ill effects.


----------



## Diastard

DuncanLord said:


> @rebrascora
> Thank you for your reply.  True this diabetes is progressing very slowly.  Perhaps the authorities may start believing me when I say I’ve had symptoms for years, although I did not connect them and came up with various explanations.
> 1. Extra urination but put it down to being away from toilet facilities for 4 or 5 hours.  Doctors even tried to explain it with the valve at the end of bladder being inflamed.
> 2.  Tiredness but put it down to working shifts, a bit like jet lag.
> 3. Very itchy feet.   Put down to washing powders or type of sock or shoes.
> 4.  Bad mood swings but put down to all sorts of things,  divorce, tiredness etc.
> 5.  Lack of concentration put down to the shift changes. Jetlag Etc.
> 
> Before bed last night. 12.9
> On waking this morning 07:30.   6.6
> So there must, at times, be loads of insulin in the system then at other times ……..


That's interesting for me to read because I had symptoms for years that I failed to connect (and so did the GPs), but hindsight now tells me there were flags all over the place. Many minor ailments I used to suffer are now all gone since BG is under control.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.8 for me this morning on my new sensor.
> Just realised that I haven't checked it with a finger prick yet after reading @Kaylz post, so got my meter kit out..... 8.8 from a finger prick, despite 2.5units of Fiasp whem I woke up to that reading ages ago. I must be battling a strong DP/FOTF tide this morning. Libre now says 8.3 as a double check, so I am pretty happy with that accuracy at the moment but not the number itself.  It's my own fault though as I ate too much cheese and piccalilli late last night. Haven't had Piccalilli for years and treated myself to a jar when I was at the show the other day for a ridiculously inflated price.   It's nice though but didn't half soak up more insulin than you would expect. I will confess that I didn't read the label for carbs as I was only going to have a single teaspoonful, but it was just too nice to stop at one and I had to get more cheese to carry it. Half a jar and lots of cheese later....I was injecting corrections to try to keep a lid on it. The protein from the cheese is likely responsible for the inflated overnight and waking readings. Managed to keep it under 10 though with 2 corrections before bed so it hasn't harmed my TIR figures. I had to up my Levemir by another unit last night as I haven't had a chance to walk/run for the last few days. Must get out today for some exercise to burn the calories from that cheese off.
> 
> @eggyg Hope your arm/shoulder is feeling easier soon. Sounds really painful. I would blame the ironing. Sorry and worried to hear that Covid is still running rife in your family. Makes you realise that it must be pretty widespread amongst school children at the moment which is concerning so early in the term/season. Hope they don't suffer any serious ill effects.


Thanks Barbara. It’s a real worry. Shoulder a tiny bit looser after hot shower but just had two codeine, just took paracetamol yesterday and ibuprofen didn’t touch it. 
It’s not the ironing as I’m right handed! But I could make it an excuse for next week!


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Slugabed reporting in late this morning with 10:40 BS 8.0  I’m ok with that.

Finally with the new box of LR I got my BS down to 6.3 after my breakfast of greek yoghurt yesterday with just a slight increase of NR from 18 to 20: adding in that 40 from the new pen seems to have been the right thing to have done; didn’t seem so, though, as in the first hour without anything to eat my BS had risen from 11.1 to 12.6! But, DP busted with half oatcake & half dose of 20 NR & it stated going down from then: down to 10.5 in about 90 minutes when I decided to eat; only went up a tiny bit to 10.6 in 90 minutes & dropped to 8.7 an hour after that to finish on 6.8 after 4 hours of active NR!

The rest of the day, however, didn’t go quite as well. Ate my 2nd, & last meal of the day, straight after active breakfast bolus & didn’t use enough bolus, still a bit ill, & went from 6.3 to 14.5 after 90 minutes so, bunged in a correction, that brought me down to 11.7 after another 90 minutes & went to bed on that; just too tired to keep testing & was reassured it IS going down.

Woke very briefly at 6am for LR & went straight back to bed. Will now need to take my pills & inhalers after I post. Then, wait for GP’s phone call.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## stackingcups

Kaylz said:


> @stackingcups please don't avoid eating, although you say you'll be relieved when you can add a rapid acting insulin to your regime your mind set of seeing better numbers without eating now could turn into an eating disorder later as even with a rapid acting you'll still see spikes, I just hate to see people possibly end up the way I spent a couple of years after my diagnosis xx


Thanks for this Kaylz. I already have a long disordered eating history so am a bit wary but its so hard not to just want perfect numbers. I'm naturally a bit of a grazer. If I find myself feeling in need of a snack I'm clock watching worrying if it'll affect my next pre meal blood glucose testing. Overall I'm eating better and more balanced than I was, but things always appear to trip me up!


----------



## stackingcups

rebrascora said:


> I think we all worry about "Will we wake up if we hypo through the night". It is an understandable concern/worry.
> I had a spate of nocturnal hypos about a year ago and although it isn't what you want to happen, it certainly did reassure me that I would wake up and I now sleep more soundly with that extra experience and the confidence that it gave me. Surprisingly I don't seem to feel particularly hypo when I wake up through the night low, I just seem to feel a bit restless or wonder why I have woken up and then when I test I see why. It has reassured me so much that I actually don't want the new Libre 2 with alarms because I don't want the potential false alarms that will come with it, when I feel that I can trust my body to warn me. Of course we are all different and your body may respond differently to mine but with your levels being quite high for a while I would be surprised if you don't have good hypo sensitivity. It was the right idea to have a slice of toast and peanut butter though. 4.6 is too low a reading to go to sleep on.


Thanks for this  and for explaining how night time hypos feel for you. 

What sort of reading should I be hoping for before bed in the end?


----------



## rebrascora

@stackingcups 
I don't normally go to bed below 7 unless I have been eating a lot of protein (meat/nuts/cheese) before bed (I'm also a disordered eater and grazer) and I don't like to be higher than 9 at bedtime. I am not saying that will be right for everyone and I can't specifically recall being told to make sure I was above a set level although many people are given guidance on that by their DSN, You gradually learn to find what works for you but I would say that going to bed on 4.6 without a snack would be risky for most people because sleeping usually drops levels to some extent.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.9 here.

What a busy morning! We were meant to be going to Spain tomorrow, but hubby wasn’t feeling too good, so I put the dogs in the car and drove off to the kennels, while he stayed home waiting for the GP to ring. I’d just pulled into the kennels when him indoors rings to say he’s been advised not to travel!  Oh b*g*er...at least the sun’s shining here today, and the dogs look very happy.

Hope your shoulder improves asap @eggyg.


----------



## rebrascora

Diastard said:


> That's interesting for me to read because I had symptoms for years that I failed to connect (and so did the GPs), but hindsight now tells me there were flags all over the place. Many minor ailments I used to suffer are now all gone since BG is under control.


Yes, with hindsight I can also look back and see warning signs/symptoms over the past few years before my pancreas actually got to breaking point. For me, pins and needles in my legs after a short period of hunkering down was something that I just thought was trapped00 nerve. Hot flushes that I put down to menopause.... some definitely were but others correlated to after a meal or a bag of sweets etc. Falling asleep, I put down to stress. I am one of the lucky ones that my brain and body shut down when I can't cope and I sleep. Natures way of trying to fix the problem I guess, but maybe the copious amounts of chocolate and ket that I comfort ate was causing a sugar high that was putting me to sleep. I believe I had an HbA1c test the year before my diagnosis though as a routine health check which came back normal so maybe I am reading more into it than the stress and bad eating and menopause that it was. 
I know I feel much fitter and healthier now though since I changed my lifestyle.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  5.9 here.
> 
> What a busy morning! We were meant to be going to Spain tomorrow, but hubby wasn’t feeling too good, so I put the dogs in the car and drove off to the kennels, while he stayed home waiting for the GP to ring. I’d just pulled into the kennels when him indoors rings to say he’s been advised not to travel!  Oh b*g*er...at least the sun’s shining here today, and the dogs look very happy.
> 
> Hope your shoulder improves asap @eggyg.


Oh no what an awful shame, hope hubby gets better very soon xx


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i hope your shoulder is a bit less painful now.
@Bloden i hope your hubby gets better soon.
@SueEK i hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Lanny

Waited all day for GP call & just off the phone! Most was already covered by nurse in yesterday’s call but, my GP says the full fat greek yogurt is fine as it hasn’t made an impact on my fatty liver & the other benefits far outweigh the extra bit of far: was amazed by the reduction in NR for it; it’s only for meal though but, ANY reduction is good! I’m referred for an echo sound scan of my liver & will get an appointment for that through the post. Now eating a very late lunch & probably bed after IF I get the bolus right? Hopefully I will or I’ll need to stay up for corrections!


----------



## DuncanLord

Diastard said:


> That's interesting for me to read because I had symptoms for years that I failed to connect (and so did the GPs), but hindsight now tells me there were flags all over the place. Many minor ailments I used to suffer are now all gone since BG is under control.



I agree, even though mine eventually turned out as Type 1.  
I first noticed the new non itchy feet within 24 to 48 hours of going on insulin 
The others gradually came to light over the first few weeks.


----------



## Gwynn

Would you believe it. I posted up this morning and actually forgot to write my BG

AND it was a 5.2 too

Ahhh well. Getting old.


----------



## freesia

Congratulations @Gwynn


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you. I'm feeling a bit silly right now. Too much going on. Getting ready for a hospital appointment tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.

My evening BG was 4.4 very low for me.

And, yes, first up this morning too.


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Rewatched a couple of Schitt's Creek episodes last night including the one where Patrick buys David a massage to calm him down before their wedding. Was yours like that??!!
> 
> And yes I know this means nothing to you if you've not seen Schitt's Creek!


Well funny you should mention that, my go to Thai massage lady on my last visit did ask if I wanted a happy ending so that was a No Thank you and I never went back. I have managed to find a good one, not Thia, but more sports masseuse so no pants off with this one and she was brilliant and cheaper, almost fell asleep. Feel a little disappointed with the last one because she was very good but if I needed a helping hand I would do it myself if you get my drift


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Would you believe it. I posted up this morning and actually forgot to write my BG
> 
> AND it was a 5.2 too
> 
> Ahhh well. Getting old.



It could be your explanation or perhaps you’ve managed so many of the HS’s that you were being generous and giving others a chance of glory.  

Well done on the House Special.


----------



## Gwynn

And today, bright and early, 4.4

Such variation.

Thanks DuncanLord, that was a kind thought. I would like to think I was being kind rather than scatter brained. Hmmm however....

This morning, early on I have a hospital appointment for some rather unpleasant checks. It has been on my mind a lot. Not looking forward to it. There must be something to be concerned about because when I originally rang the GP they saw me within the hour and I was immediately referred to see a consultant.

Still, I will use the opportunity to walk back from the hospital. It is quite a way but very good exercise.

Wish me luck.


----------



## goodybags

Morning 6.4 today 
Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After a not too low but stubborn hypo last night, i woke to a 12 this morning and have been out of target all night. Hmmm...a slight over treatment methinks. Its down to 8.6 now but i've a feeling its going to be an up and down day today.
@Gwynn, good luck today.


----------



## Maca44

4.3 Happy Wednesday


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.
Good luck at your appointment, @Gwynn .


----------



## stackingcups

9.8 for me. Grumble grumble.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today. Off from work now until 4th October. Nice visit with my friend yesterday. I’m allowed to drive now, have double checked as suggested with ins co. 
@Gwynn congrats on the HS yesterday and wishing you well for your appointment today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gruers

7.7 this morning under 8 so I’m easily pleased


----------



## Bloden

Maca44 said:


> 4.3 Happy Wednesday


Thanks for that @Maca44 - I need cheering up! 

Morning all. 9.4 here.

Oo, the sun’s shining, so I’ll risk shorts for this morning’s walk. I live life on the edge, me.

A bit of freedom @SueEK, yippee!


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  Been up and down like a yoyo lately, had a 12 midmorning yesterday.   Just as it was all starting to level out a bit too.   Never mind, lovely day in Poole, sun shining birds singing all is well with the world.  Off to Bromley tomorrow to visit the wife's rellies and old haunts.  Should be exiting in the EV Leaf, range of 90 miles and a trip of 120 odd miles.  Wonder where I'll get a recharge on the way?


----------



## Barfly

Bloden said:


> Thanks for that @Maca44 - I need cheering up!
> 
> Morning all. 9.4 here.
> 
> Oo, the sun’s shining, so I’ll risk shorts for this morning’s walk. I live life on the edge, me.


@Bloden   A gentleman should only show his knees when the temperature rises above 28degC.  Really old chap, it's just not cricket.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this sunny day. I was beginning  to think that was it for the year. Anyhoo, a nice 6.4 after a whopping 12.4 before bed! No correction though, I think it was possibly due to feeling really rotten yesterday with my collarbone/ shoulder/ neck pain. I feel tons better today, decent sleep and just a bit of tenderness in my neck. Thank goodness. The over the shoulder boulder holder will be put to good use today! The original plan for today was to bag a Wainwright but I don’t want to put any undue strain on my shoulder so fell walking is out. Maybe a trip to the coast? We’ll see.

Grandson’s PCR test came back positive this morning, it’s what we expected. He is utterly fed up and has a really bad throat. The rest of the family ( not three year old) are going for PCR tests today. We did their shopping for them yesterday so they’re ok for a few days, it doesn’t help that they live at the far end of the far end!

Belated congrats @Gwynn for your HS and good luck at the hospital.
@Bloden what a bummer. Hope hubby gets well soon and you get away, get those shorts on!
@SueEKglad you had a nice visit and enjoy your new found freedom.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.7 today xx


----------



## Diastard

All the fives 5.5 and the same last night. A consistency is emerging.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was stubbornly in the 8s and 9s all day yesterday despite numerous corrections. No idea why that happens to me sometimes. Anyway I upped my evening Levemir by another unit thinking that might sort it for today and it kind of did but a little too much as I dipped into the red a tiny bit earlier this morning. Anyway I'm reporting a Fizzy Worm induced 4.7 this morning.
Going to the theatre this afternoon to see Dirty Dancing with my friend for her birthday treat. Thought a matinee performance should be a reasonably safe way of easing ourselves back into some sort of normality. First real social event since this whole crazy pandemic started. Excited and a bit anxious!

Congrats to @Gwynn on your HS yesterday. So cool forgetting to mention it!  Good luck with your hospital appointment today.

@eggyg Pleased to hear your pain has eased a bit. Hope you have a more comfortable day.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Finally ordered some strips off ebay, really must try and extend my life, peoples need me.  

Why are yellow jelly babies bad for you, even if having a hypo? Saw something on DUK yesterday. 4 jelly babies is the best thing for a hypo, but not the yellow ones even then so I was wondering.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. 

And going to treat myself to an Accu-Chek Mobile I think. I know test strips are a little more money than the CodeFree ones but I like the idea of everything being contained in one device and not actually having to fuss with the test strips at all. I find it a bit depressing to get to pot out, get the strip out, pop it in, then throw it away afterwards. Over the week the number of strips in the bin grows and I grow to resent the diabetes. That’s not healthy so I’m hoping that this, with the less fuss and the inclusion of the fast clix and automatic logging in mysugr, might actually increase the testing frequency.
Unless anyone’s tried the accu-check mobile and wants to tell me it’s utter crap of course!


----------



## Diastard

Dxxoo said:


> Morning all. Finally ordered some strips off ebay, really must try and extend my life, peoples need me.
> 
> Why are yellow jelly babies bad for you, even if having a hypo? Saw something on DUK yesterday. 4 jelly babies is the best thing for a hypo, but not the yellow ones even then so I was wondering.


I'm going to guess that the person that wrote that is not a fan of the flavour of the yellow ones and is being a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## Ditto

I thought maybe they had tartrazine in them or something.


----------



## adrian1der

Missed yesterday after a shocking evening on Monday and a busy day yesterday. I got to bed just after 04:00 on Tuesday morning and was up with the baby at 05:15. Completely forgot to test and then had a truly manic day so didn't manage to get online.

Anyway a 5.8 for me at 06:51 this morning. Been out for a walk and got the baby to sleep in the pram so just catching up.

Congrats to @Gwynn on the HS yesterday


----------



## ColinUK

Dxxoo said:


> I thought maybe they had tartrazine in them or something.


Just checked the website and no tartrazine in the ingredient list. 

Personally I can’t eat things like Jelly Babies or Fruit Pastilles as I’m allergic to something which is used in their manufacture and they give me a pounding headache within seconds. 

Just found out that all of the babies have man’s and that the green one is “a bit sensitive” (according to Maynards Basset website) and that’s why he’s crying. 
Maybe don’t let him witness the mass murder of all of his friends and family then if he’s that sensitive!


----------



## Diastard

Dxxoo said:


> I thought maybe they had tartrazine in them or something.


As far as I know, the yellows use circumen (turmeric) for colouring. They are all gelatin so they are all ruled out for vegans.

My problem with jelly babies was always that one packet is one unit, and I I don't do halves. Same with allsorts. 
And a box of jaffa cakes is a single snack. Anyone else wants to share, then we need multipacks.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
An 8.2 for me this morning after another trip up to the 13’s at bedtime. 
There seems to be a pattern. Starts in the high green. Goes amber by lunchtime or just after then red by bedtime. 
Once it’s into double figures feel tired and by the 12-13’s and above urghhhh not worth thinking about. 
All they say at the doctors is that I have to watch my diet.  Everything I eat pushes up BG.  Perhaps they don’t want me to eat?  I know that wouldn’t work so don’t worry I’m going to keep eating.   Doctors have to find some way round it. 
At least ketones last night had only gone to 0.1.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 this morning.
> 
> And going to treat myself to an Accu-Chek Mobile I think. I know test strips are a little more money than the CodeFree ones but I like the idea of everything being contained in one device and not actually having to fuss with the test strips at all. I find it a bit depressing to get to pot out, get the strip out, pop it in, then throw it away afterwards. Over the week the number of strips in the bin grows and I grow to resent the diabetes. That’s not healthy so I’m hoping that this, with the less fuss and the inclusion of the fast clix and automatic logging in mysugr, might actually increase the testing frequency.
> Unless anyone’s tried the accu-check mobile and wants to tell me it’s utter crap of course!


I’ve got the Accu-Chek Mobile. I love it. As you say, everything contained in one machine. I’ve got the “ pink to make the boys wink” version. What colour are you going for?


----------



## eggyg

Diastard said:


> I'm going to guess that the person that wrote that is not a fan of the flavour of the yellow ones and is being a bit tongue in cheek.


That’s correct. Although I’m a yellow and green fan and hate the black and red ones, but I’ve never conformed!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ve got the Accu-Chek Mobile. I love it. As you say, everything contained in one machine. I’ve got the “ pink to make the boys wink” version. What colour are you going for?


Didn’t realise there were different colours!


----------



## Lanny

10:09 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Off to have greek yoghurt for breakfast & catch up on this thread while I eat!


----------



## Diastard

eggyg said:


> I’ve got the Accu-Chek Mobile. I love it. As you say, everything contained in one machine. I’ve got the “ pink to make the boys wink” version. What colour are you going for?


Those look really good, but as I pay for my own testing, the cost of the cartridges is double the cost of the test strips I use so I will not be upgrading.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Just found out that all of the babies have man’s and that the green one is “a bit sensitive” (according to Maynards Basset website) and that’s why he’s crying.
> Maybe don’t let him witness the mass murder of all of his friends and family then if he’s that sensitive


It’s crying because it’s the least popular colour: read quite a few posts, & jokes, about when posters get to a point when there are only green ones left; THAT prompts ME to buy a new box of them! I’m of the “green jelly babies are VILE!” school of thought & they ARE a sickly colour! A sickly Green Throwing Up emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

Diastard said:


> Those look really good, but as I pay for my own testing, the cost of the cartridges is double the cost of the test strips I use so I will not be upgrading.


I pay for my own strips etc too. I’ll look on Amazon and eBay etc and see what I can find them for before committing but certainly won’t be buying them from boots!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Didn’t realise there were different colours!


I got offered pink or blue. Looked on website and they just show black. How boring! Also saw the price of the cassettes! £30! But Amazon appear to do them at £15. Glad I don’t pay for them. There’s 50 tests in each cassette and they get some getting used to, so you may waste a few! Read the instructions carefully!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I got offered pink or blue. Looked on website and they just show black. How boring! Also saw the price of the cassettes! £30! But Amazon appear to do them at £15. Glad I don’t pay for them. There’s 50 tests in each cassette and they get some getting used to, so you may waste a few! Read the instructions carefully!


They’re between £10-£15 a cassette generally I think. Other than Boots which is a whopping £23.
How many do you waste? There’s usually some waste in a normal pot anyway I find.
And I can decorate the meter I guess!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> They’re between £10-£15 a cassette generally I think. Other than Boots which is a whopping £23.
> How many do you waste? There’s usually some waste in a normal pot anyway I find.
> And I can decorate the meter I guess!


Out of 50, maybe half a dozen or so,  it just depends. If the meter gets too cold or too hot it goes a bit dolally! As I do sometimes too!


----------



## Diastard

ColinUK said:


> They’re between £10-£15 a cassette generally I think. Other than Boots which is a whopping £23.
> How many do you waste? There’s usually some waste in a normal pot anyway I find.
> And I can decorate the meter I guess!


Under a tenner for a cartridge including delivery and I would be in. Currently I'm paying less than £7 for 50 strips.


----------



## DuncanLord

A little while ago I was asking questions about heart rate and hypo’s in Type 1’s. 
What I had noticed, rather unscientificly with the Apple Watch, was that when doing exercise and having BG’s going low the heart rate did not recover as quickly as normal or showed higher rates. 
I also asked this question on the My Desmond site as I couldn’t find information on the internet. (I was on My Desmond as had started life as a type 2. )
This is the reply I have just received, and think it may be useful to everyone. 

“ Hypoglycaemia will increase your heart rate (in addition to exercise if you happen to be doing that at the time), if you’re not hypo your HR will return to normal as it recovers from exercise. If you are hypo your body will initiate a stress response, releasing epinephrine and other hormones that increase your heart rate, so it won’t return to normal until the hypo is recovered. “

Is this one of the triggers for hypo response so we wake up in the night or the body making us aware for the need of Green and Yellow Jelly Babies


----------



## ColinUK

Diastard said:


> Under a tenner for a cartridge including delivery and I would be in. Currently I'm paying less than £7 for 50 strips.


I’ll let you know the cheapest I can find


----------



## Bloden

Barfly said:


> @Bloden   A gentleman should only show his knees when the temperature rises above 28degC.  Really old chap, it's just not cricket.


Bloden is a girl’s name LOL!   
As for men showing their knees, my hubby agrees (poetry!) - he wouldn’t be seen dead in shorts, not even when it’s hot. Don’t know where he gets some of his opinions from.


----------



## khskel

Morning all just and it was a 5.2 for me.

Fine day for some outside jobs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

khskel said:


> Morning all just and it was a 5.2 for me.
> 
> Fine day for some outside jobs.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Well done on that magical House Special.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today hope  you all have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Bloden is a girl’s name LOL!
> As for men showing their knees, my hubby agrees (poetry!) - he wouldn’t be seen dead in shorts, not even when it’s hot. Don’t know where he gets some of his opinions from.


I’m wearing shorts today!


----------



## SueEK

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Maca44

Bloden said:


> Thanks for that @Maca44 - I need cheering up!
> 
> Morning all. 9.4 here.
> 
> Oo, the sun’s shining, so I’ll risk shorts for this morning’s walk. I live life on the edge, me.
> 
> A bit of freedom @SueEK, yippee!


Your welcome


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> I’m wearing shorts today!


Me too!

Congrats to @khskel on the HS


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you all know, the hospital appointment went really well and the thing I had been quickly referred for had completely gone !!!!

Oddly I wanted another GP appointment to address my Bradycardia which seems to be rapidly getting worse. No appointments can be made because they are all out on training AND no advance appointments are allowed. What a silly system.

I walked back home to the town and down the sea side...2 hours and 51 minutes. I am a bit tired and achy now. Feel good though.

Just had 1/8 home made pizza, home made fruit jelly and an Eclair !!! What a pig. Hmm celebrating actually.


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Me too!
> 
> Congrats to @khskel on the HS


Shall we form a male tribute act to the Tiller Girls?!


----------



## DuncanLord

Just come off the phone to the DN. 
they have viewed my data from the DiabetesM app and have doubled my insulin to 2 units AM and PM.  
They have also organised a meeting between the nurses dietitian and myself to look at food needed. 
Think that will be in October but have to wait for letter.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SueEK said:


> Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo


Not guilty Sue.


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Not guilty Sue.


Doh!!


----------



## SueEK

Congrats @khskel x


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn glad to hear some good news, worth celebrating x


----------



## fatbill

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Oops..just seen the post.

15.9 straight out of bed. Been like this for 3 months or more.
Around 25 going to bed, and around 15 getting up.


----------



## SueEK

fatbill said:


> Oops..just seen the post.
> 
> 15.9 straight out of bed. Been like this for 3 months or more.
> Around 25 going to bed, and around 15 getting up.


Hi and welcome to the forum. Your numbers do seem rather high, have you recently been diagnosed? Are you on medication? Most of us T2s try and control our bg’s by diet and exercise (not that I personally do a lot of that). Have you been told about the importance of reducing carbs and refined sugars. Sorry for all the questions. If you feel you need help diet wise it might be a put a post on the newbies section as you will get a good response there.  Sue


----------



## rebrascora

fatbill said:


> Oops..just seen the post.
> 
> 15.9 straight out of bed. Been like this for 3 months or more.
> Around 25 going to bed, and around 15 getting up.


Hi and welcome to the thread. 

Those are unpleasantly high readings to be getting on a regular basis over a prolonger period and must be making you feel pretty rough! 

I have just looked through your other posts and the various changes in medication you have had. Are you still on Sitagliptin and have you made any changes to your diet over the years? Type 2 diabetes medication needs to be used in conjunction with lifestyle changes to be most effective and help prevent the condition from becoming progressive. Losing weight, becoming more active (a brisk daily walk is ideal if you are able) and reducing carbohydrate intake (ie sugar, cakes, biscuits and sweets BUT ALSO bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, breakfast cereals, pastry etc and even the type and quantity of fruit) are the key factors in managing BG levels. 
What sort of things do you typically eat in a day? That may have a bigger impact than any oral medication you do or don't take. Self testing is also really helpful in seeing which foods cause you the most BG turmoil and using that information to tailor your diet to improve your diabetes management. Testing before food and then 2 hours afterwards will show you how that food impacted your levels and enable you to make educated choices about which foods to avoid and which to reduce the portion size or frequency of it appearing on your menu. 
We can make suggestions of tasty swaps and alternatives if you are consuming particularly high carb foods on a regular basis. Changing your diet can be an incredibly powerful tool in managing your diabetes and it doesn't have to be all "sack cloth and ashes". For instance a full English breakfast (minus the toast/fried bread) is much lower carb than a bowl of breakfast cereal. If you fancy something lighter, many of us have creamy natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries, seeds and chopped nuts added, or eggs however yopu like them but go steady on the bread toast with them. I often enjoy a 2-3 egg omelette with a whole variety of fillings usually including cheese served with a salad and a big dollop of coleslaw.

Anyway, just something to think about if you haven't made any adjustments to your diet or perhaps just cut out a bit of sweet stuff.


----------



## Gwynn

Looks like I'm first up this morning. Discussing with myself whether to go out for a walk this morning or not. Feeling lazy after yesterdays huge effort. Walked for england. Ate for England. Weight this morning, exactly the same as yesterday morning!!! I thought it might have risen a bit. Hmmm interesting.

BG 5.5

Nothing planned for today, oh, yes there is, the dreadful, supermarket shopping trip.

Talking of which, recently they overhauled our local Sainsburys. Loads more stuff to choose from. Sadly the night before last night, someone or some people smashed their way in and robbed the place of quite a lot of stock at least.The staff all looked quite shocked and were very withdrawn. Sad times.


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning and now out of test strips. There’s apparently been a pot winging its way to me for four days but it’s not been delivered yet.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6. Very tired


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Thursday 7.0

had a challenging day at work yesterday
ended up eating a scotch egg chocolate & crisps before driving home
so was wondering how high my wake up BS would be today

I haven’t looked through all posts 
but good to see your back reporting in on here @ColinUK 
and your delivery of test strips arrive 


Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## gandolph

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Morning mine 7.7 not to bad.


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
Well I’ve got a 7.1 this morning at 07:02.  
Thought it might be lower as doubled insulin last night,  (on instructions from DN). But let’s see how it develops over next few days as when we were cutting it it worked fairly quickly but at start when first found diabetes as a word BG only dropped slowly. 
Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today.  Had a shirt drive in the car yesterday to Sainsbury’s, only bought a few light bits but was nice to get out on my own. Weird driving with a cushion in front of me covering my tummy but all in all went fine.
@freesia hope you get through your day ok xx
Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. After a 7.5 miles walk ( Mr Eggy wore shorts, I didn’t and felt very hot) and half a portion of fish and chips yesterday. 6.7. That’ll do me.

Hair cut and colour today and then tash and eyebrow waxing. It’s all go!

Congrats @khskel on the HS yesterday.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Barfly

6.7 today.  Off to Bromley, 120 miles from Poole, I chickened out and decided to forget the EV, hired a Kia Sportage for a few days instead!   

@fatbill - those are really high readings for extended periods of time, you need to get them down to single figures.  Or maybe your readings are erroneous?  Have you tried a different meter?  Hope it comes down soon for you if they are accurate.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Turned out warm and sunny yesterday after all the previous day's rain. Sat outside with a book and a cuppa yesterday afternoon watching the weeds grow.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 Why do A/L days go so quick but work days don't, have had a great week off but getting dark early so feel abit trapped in the evenings I'm not a big telly fan I just like being outside so might cost up some floodlights for garden so I can pretend it's always summer.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   3.7 here.

I hope today goes quickly and your head is back on the pillow ASAP @freesia - nothing worse than being tired. Drive carefully!

Our badger visited us again last night and dug the same great big hole in one of my beds - they make such a mess  - so today’s a day for lots of chin rubbing and working out how to have a nice garden that’s also badger-friendly.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning Thursday 7.0
> 
> had a challenging day at work yesterday
> ended up eating a scotch egg chocolate & crisps before driving home
> so was wondering how high my wake up BS would be today
> 
> I haven’t looked through all posts
> but good to see your back reporting in on here @ColinUK
> and your delivery of test strips arrive
> 
> 
> Have a Great Day Everybody


Do you know I’ve never had a scotch egg!

And thank you and everyone for welcoming me back, although I’d never really gone away. With everything that’s been going on I just didn’t have brain space for the diabetes stuff so cut back on testing and on control. Getting things back in order now is a hugely positive thing and it’s part of the healing process.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   3.7 here.
> 
> I hope today goes quickly and your head is back on the pillow ASAP @freesia - nothing worse than being tired. Drive carefully!
> 
> Our badger visited us again last night and dug the same great big hole in one of my beds - they make such a mess  - so today’s a day for lots of chin rubbing and working out how to have a nice garden that’s also badger-friendly.


Have you tried things like scotch bonnet chilli peppers chopped and sprinkled near entrances? 
Entrances the badger uses to get into the garden rather than any other kind of entrance! Citronella also is reported to work as is human male pee. 
The folks had a badger set nearby and tried the chilli pepper thing and it worked but only once they’d used scotch bonnets so it must be something to do with the strength on the Scoville scale which matters.


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> 6.7 today.  Off to Bromley, 120 miles from Poole, I chickened out and decided to forget the EV, hired a Kia Sportage for a few days instead!
> 
> @fatbill - those are really high readings for extended periods of time, you need to get them down to single figures.  Or maybe your readings are erroneous?  Have you tried a different meter?  Hope it comes down soon for you if they are accurate.


I’m sure the EV would have been fine. Which one do you have?

I’ve hired an e-Golf before and that was lovely to drive and I’ve booked myself an Model 3 for over Christmas.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. After a 7.5 miles walk ( Mr Eggy wore shorts, I didn’t and felt very hot) and half a portion of fish and chips yesterday. 6.7. That’ll do me.
> 
> Hair cut and colour today and then tash and eyebrow waxing. It’s all go!
> 
> Congrats @khskel on the HS yesterday.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Hark at you being all glam! You know you missed the Met Ball!

Q. What would you wear if you were to be invited?


----------



## Gruers

7.3 this morning keeping under 8. I’m looking for low carb bread recipes any idea where I can find them. Will I need to get a bread maker as well? Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> 7.3 this morning keeping under 8. I’m looking for low carb bread recipes any idea where I can find them. Will I need to get a bread maker as well? Have a great day


I don’t have a bread maker. 
Google “low carb bread recipes” and there’s loads which come up. Also look at High Falutin’ Low Carb on YouTube as he tests recipes to determine which ones he finds the best.

I’m not a fan of cloud bread but am a fan of this recipe which is in the Low Carb Diabetes Cookbook…


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me

Away to get on the phone to Abbott shortly and report my sensor
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 4.7 for this morning's reading.   

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:46 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My sister is coming early today to play her piano in the conservatory & woke me up around 08:30 otherwise I’d have slept until later!  Ah well, will eat breakfast now as I wait for her arrival! We’re now maskless in our encounters & I actually sit next to her & my BIL in the armchairs so, that’s progress since the vaccines!


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.1 for me at 06:08 on this very foggy West Berks morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.8 for me.

Right, shop then a spot more painting and pointing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> I don’t have a bread maker.
> Google “low carb bread recipes” and there’s loads which come up. Also look at High Falutin’ Low Carb on YouTube as he tests recipes to determine which ones he finds the best.
> 
> I’m not a fan of cloud bread but am a fan of this recipe which is in the Low Carb Diabetes Cookbook…


Thanks Colin I’ll check it out


----------



## DuncanLord

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   3.7 here.
> 
> I hope today goes quickly and your head is back on the pillow ASAP @freesia - nothing worse than being tired. Drive carefully!
> 
> Our badger visited us again last night and dug the same great big hole in one of my beds - they make such a mess  - so today’s a day for lots of chin rubbing and working out how to have a nice garden that’s also badger-friendly.



Just a thought!   If you want a badger friendly garden AND if it dug the same big hole , it might want a hole in your bed.  
Why not just put up a sign, ‘Badger Hole’ and leave that bed undeveloped.  
Is it trying to develop like the children’s sandpit.  
Perhaps it just likes digging in your flower bed?
Lol.  Lol.  Lol.
Perhaps you can tell I’m not a gardener!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Hark at you being all glam! You know you missed the Met Ball!
> 
> Q. What would you wear if you were to be invited?


I’m not sure, but I wouldn’t have went all Kim Kardashan! What a waste of a good hair do and tash waxing!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Do you know I’ve never had a scotch egg!
> 
> And thank you and everyone for welcoming me back, although I’d never really gone away. With everything that’s been going on I just didn’t have brain space for the diabetes stuff so cut back on testing and on control. Getting things back in order now is a hugely positive thing and it’s part of the healing process.


You’ve never had a Scotch egg? Wow! Are they are northern thing maybe? I once made crab meat Scotch quails eggs. Posh as owt me!


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> You’ve never had a Scotch egg? Wow! Are they are northern thing maybe? I once made crab meat Scotch quails eggs. Posh as owt me!



Is there a difference between Scottish quails and English Quails.   Unless one wears a kilt!
Lol

Perhaps Welsh Quails eggs have to be wrapped in lamb or mutton?
You know how the Welsh are rumoured to like sheep. 
Sorry that’s my Lancastrian humour coming out.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’m not sure, but I wouldn’t have went all Kim Kardashan! What a waste of a good hair do and tash waxing!


And hours with a professional make up artist. She got headlines and that’s what she’s after I guess.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> You’ve never had a Scotch egg? Wow! Are they are northern thing maybe? I once made crab meat Scotch quails eggs. Posh as owt me!


Didn’t grow up in a sausage eating home so even now I don’t really trust sausages and as scotch eggs are sausage meat I just don’t think about eating them. And that’s before we get to the whole issue of most of them being pork based.


----------



## silentsquirrel

ColinUK said:


> Do you know I’ve never had a scotch egg!
> 
> And thank you and everyone for welcoming me back, although I’d never really gone away. With everything that’s been going on I just didn’t have brain space for the diabetes stuff so cut back on testing and on control. Getting things back in order now is a hugely positive thing and it’s part of the healing process.


I think traditionally the stuff encasing the egg would have been pork sausagemeat which would rule it out for you?  These days it can be anything you wish, within reason!  If you google Tom Kerridge scotch eggs you get recipes for salt cod ones and venison.


----------



## Bloden

DuncanLord said:


> Just a thought!   If you want a badger friendly garden AND if it dug the same big hole , it might want a hole in your bed.
> Why not just put up a sign, ‘Badger Hole’ and leave that bed undeveloped.
> Is it trying to develop like the children’s sandpit.
> Perhaps it just likes digging in your flower bed?
> Lol.  Lol.  Lol.
> Perhaps you can tell I’m not a gardener!


Great suggestions @DuncanLord - you’re right, there’s no point filling in the hole, it’s a case of learning to live with it. It likes digging for roots in that spot, so that spot shall remain plant-free. I might even put up a sign, like you suggest - Badger Snack Hole This Way, in case it gets lost. You should see the entrance to the sett - it’s massive! I was hoping for bees, butterflies and the odd hedgehog, not great big badger beasts.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Have you tried things like scotch bonnet chilli peppers chopped and sprinkled near entrances?
> Entrances the badger uses to get into the garden rather than any other kind of entrance! Citronella also is reported to work as is human male pee.
> The folks had a badger set nearby and tried the chilli pepper thing and it worked but only once they’d used scotch bonnets so it must be something to do with the strength on the Scoville scale which matters.


We’re living with it / them (haven’t seen how many) for the time being. My husband thinks “it’s cool” but I’m a bit more “let’s get rabies jabs, just in case” LOL. 

PS I’m going nowhere near their ‘entrances’.


----------



## SueEK

Never had a scotch egg either, certainly shan’t start now!


----------



## stackingcups

Gosh you're all missing out on the gloriousness of scotch eggs. 

My waking reading was 11.8 which made me feel a bit faily. Had some cheesecake last night for husband's birthday and I guess that was the results. Been in the 10s all day long too so guess it's just one of those days.


----------



## silentsquirrel

ColinUK said:


> Didn’t grow up in a sausage eating home so even now I don’t really trust sausages and as scotch eggs are sausage meat I just don’t think about eating them. And that’s before we get to the whole issue of most of them being pork based.


I wrote my previous post before you posted this, but it refused to post for ages, should have checked!


----------



## Gwynn

Never had a scotch egg. Mainly because I can't cope with egg white and am none too fond of sausage meat. 

Prefer chocolate eclairs.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Is there a difference between Scottish quails and English Quails.   Unless one wears a kilt!
> Lol
> 
> Perhaps Welsh Quails eggs have to be wrapped in lamb or mutton?
> You know how the Welsh are rumoured to like sheep.
> Sorry that’s my Lancastrian humour coming out.


A haggis covered egg works too, that’s a real Scotch egg! Yummy! PS I’m half Scots, I eat haggis every week.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Didn’t grow up in a sausage eating home so even now I don’t really trust sausages and as scotch eggs are sausage meat I just don’t think about eating them. And that’s before we get to the whole issue of most of them being pork based


Sausages to me are a thing of beauty. But they must be Cumberland sausage, made in Cumbria. Had some Devon sausages on our holidays ( from a proper butcher too) and they fell to pieces! I didn’t know Jews didn’t eat pork, or is it just non kosher pork you don’t eat? My dearly departed Uncle Feroz was a Muslim and never ate pork obviously and I remember in the 70s my parents having a party and nibbles, we had to make sure we didn’t put out any Tudor gammon crisps which were all the rage back then. I somehow think they had never been within a mile of a pig!


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Never had a scotch egg either, certainly shan’t start now!


The ones you buy in supermarkets are dry and tasteless but properly made the egg is runny and covered in good quality sausage meat, crab meat, haggis, black pudding. I’m not selling it am I?


----------



## SueEK

eggyg said:


> The ones you buy in supermarkets are dry and tasteless but properly made the egg is runny and covered in good quality sausage meat, crab meat, haggis, black pudding. I’m not selling it am I?


I don’t mind sausages and love crab and egg but still not fancying one - good try though lol x


----------



## Bexlee

Been AWOL and busy at work. It’s manic!
Anyways a 5.5 at 6.32am. Then 4.5 and lower all day on the up now to a whopping 6.9. maybe justify a couple of biscuits!

5 weeks tomorrow @freesia !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 5 weeks tomorrow


And counting! I'm so tired after 2 weeks already. I hope your weeks have been ok x


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Never had a scotch egg. Mainly because I can't cope with egg white and am none too fond of sausage meat.
> 
> Prefer chocolate eclairs.


Not with choux pastry I know, but you might like this one… chocolate brownie wrapped around a cream egg


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> A haggis covered egg works too, that’s a real Scotch egg! Yummy! PS I’m half Scots, I eat haggis every week.


Do you opt for wild or farmed haggis?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Sausages to me are a thing of beauty. But they must be Cumberland sausage, made in Cumbria. Had some Devon sausages on our holidays ( from a proper butcher too) and they fell to pieces! I didn’t know Jews didn’t eat pork, or is it just non kosher pork you don’t eat? My dearly departed Uncle Feroz was a Muslim and never ate pork obviously and I remember in the 70s my parents having a party and nibbles, we had to make sure we didn’t put out any Tudor gammon crisps which were all the rage back then. I somehow think they had never been within a mile of a pig!


We can’t eat pork at all. Or shellfish. Or mix milk and meat in one dish or even have milk after eating meat. 
Animals have to have a split hoof and chew the cud, birds can’t be carrion birds and for some reason lost on me we can’t eat penguins (the birds). As for penguin biscuits we can’t have those either because they contain animal derived gelatine and that’s not going to be from kosher beef. 

I’m not religious and don’t keep a kosher home but somethings just wouldn’t feel right to eat so I’ve never had prawns, anything porky (so no bacon or ham) and I avoid sausages unless I know what the casing is (because most are pig intestine). 

Do love a cheeseburger though!


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve gone down a scotch egg internet hole…. Seems they were “invented” by Fortnum and Masons back in the 1700s to be portable sustenance for travellers.
Fortnums think they’re based on an Indian dish which was brought to England via the East India Company and in all likelihood they’re based on this…which sounds delicious. 

https://www.thespruceeats.com/nargisi-kofta-lamb-and-egg-curry-1957573


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Not with choux pastry I know, but you might like this one… chocolate brownie wrapped around a cream egg



It sounds fantastically edible. Could be a killing machine for diabetic sufferers!


----------



## silentsquirrel

ColinUK said:


> We can’t eat pork at all. Or shellfish. Or mix milk and meat in one dish or even have milk after eating meat.
> Animals have to have a split hoof and chew the cud, birds can’t be carrion birds and for some reason lost on me we can’t eat penguins (the birds). As for penguin biscuits we can’t have those either because they contain animal derived gelatine and that’s not going to be from kosher beef.
> 
> I’m not religious and don’t keep a kosher home but somethings just wouldn’t feel right to eat so I’ve never had prawns, anything porky (so no bacon or ham) and I avoid sausages unless I know what the casing is (because most are pig intestine).
> 
> Do love a cheeseburger though!


I still remember Jack Rosenthal's TV play 'The Evacuees', and the scene where the 2 Jewish brothers were presented with sausages for their first meal intheir foster home.......  Very moving.


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Do you opt for wild or farmed haggis?



If wanting haggis they should be wild ones caught on the mountain peaks. 
Wild Haggis have legs of different lengths, so they can run along the steep slopes.  You get either right handed ones, where the right legs are longer so they go round the mountain anti-clockwise and Left handed haggis who travel clockwise round the mountain. 
The way of catching these creatures is to lie in wait and as they scurry along the path, one jumps out in front of them so they panic, turn round and as the longer legs are on the wrong side they roll down the mountain into a net that ones colleague is holding. 
The farmed variety have legs the same length so they can live on the flat farmers fields.  But there is no fun catching these creatures and as they don’t roll down the mountains the flavour is not as good.


----------



## ColinUK

@DuncanLord I’d heard the movement of wild haggis described as “kilting” and that that’s what’s given us that word. Fascinating timorous wee beasties.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Do you opt for wild or farmed haggis?


I catch it myself, the wee timorous beastie runs wild around these parts.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’ve gone down a scotch egg internet hole…. Seems they were “invented” by Fortnum and Masons back in the 1700s to be portable sustenance for travellers.
> Fortnums think they’re based on an Indian dish which was brought to England via the East India Company and in all likelihood they’re based on this…which sounds delicious.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/nargisi-kofta-lamb-and-egg-curry-1957573


Now that sounds delicious. I love all things spicy, especially Indian food.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

In bright spirits today. Wife was a bit better yestterday. Weight seems happy to stick at very close to my goal. My hospital visit gave me the all clear from something that was potentially a disaster. I feel well. BG is still ok at 4.8

And my recent experiments with cooking have gone really well (see pictures).



Hmmm, I think I hear the creek of a trap door opening....


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> In bright spirits today. Wife was a bit better yestterday. Weight seems happy to stick at very close to my goal. My hospital visit gave me the all clear from something that was potentially a disaster. I feel well. BG is still ok at 4.8
> 
> And my recent experiments with cooking have gone really well (see pictures).
> 
> View attachment 18571
> 
> Hmmm, I think I hear the creek of a trap door opening....View attachment 18572View attachment 18573


Whatever that last one is, get it in my mouth now! Looks yummy!!

I’m thinking some kind of cheese crusted omelette maybe?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> We can’t eat pork at all. Or shellfish. Or mix milk and meat in one dish or even have milk after eating meat.
> Animals have to have a split hoof and chew the cud, birds can’t be carrion birds and for some reason lost on me we can’t eat penguins (the birds). As for penguin biscuits we can’t have those either because they contain animal derived gelatine and that’s not going to be from kosher beef.
> 
> I’m not religious and don’t keep a kosher home but somethings just wouldn’t feel right to eat so I’ve never had prawns, anything porky (so no bacon or ham) and I avoid sausages unless I know what the casing is (because most are pig intestine).
> 
> Do love a cheeseburger though!


My dad was a Catholic ( ex communicated as he had the gall to marry my Protestant mother) and wouldn’t allow us to eat meat on Good Friday. We always had to have fish. I don’t have a religious bone in my body but it took me years to shake that off. Even to this day, if we’re having fish it’s usually a Friday.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone  woke up at 5.2 today

Not been posting here recently due to mental health (there was a MH incident during friend meet-up and just been feeling awful ever since). Trying to keep busy atm.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Telemóveis said:


> Good morning everyone  woke up at 5.2 today
> 
> Not been posting here recently due to mental health (there was a MH incident during friend meet-up and just been feeling awful ever since). Trying to keep busy atm.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Congrats on the House Special!!

And as a fellow MH (I hate to use the word “sufferer”) experiencer I hope you’re getting the support you need.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a bit high with 8.2 this morning 
must get back on more healthy and lower carb eating 

can’t believe it’s Friday already
I’m so looking forward to the weekend

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, I’m up early and recording 5.7.

Had a bad day yesterday, to go with the bad week, ie Covid ridden grandson, wrecked shoulder. One of Mr Eggy’s brothers sadly passed away yesterday. He was only 65 but had lived with MS for half of his life. He was housebound and reliant on constant care for a long time. He’d been in and out of hospital the last year with recurrent UTIs but ended up getting sepsis most probably introduced into his body by his feeding tube. He slipped into a coma and died peacefully yesterday with his sons by his side. It was a shock, but it wasn’t if you know what I mean. He lived in Solihull most of his adult life as he went to Birmingham University so we didn’t see much of him. They were half brothers so never lived together as children but he  still feels very sad. Life is fragile folks, make the most of it. Hence why I’m up early, I was up at 6, mind buzzing. Don’t know when the funeral is yet, but another trip down south beckons soon.

Hope you all have a fab Friday. 
It was a fab sunrise here earlier. Only lasted minutes, but managed to catch this over my garden wall, before it disappeared.


----------



## eggyg

Telemóveis said:


> Good morning everyone  woke up at 5.2 today
> 
> Not been posting here recently due to mental health (there was a MH incident during friend meet-up and just been feeling awful ever since). Trying to keep busy atm.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


We’ll done on the HS. Hope things in your life improve.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> My dad was a Catholic ( ex communicated as he had the gall to marry my Protestant mother) and wouldn’t allow us to eat meat on Good Friday. We always had to have fish. I don’t have a religious bone in my body but it took me years to shake that off. Even to this day, if we’re having fish it’s usually a Friday.


Random useless factoid of the day… In a generally Catholic area of Cincinnati a McDonalds franchisee was having real problems with a huge drop in sales on Fridays as footfall was low that day. He invented the Filet-O-Fish and put it on the menu and saw customer numbers rise again. 
Not quite fish and loaves but almost!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all, I’m up early and recording 5.7.
> 
> Had a bad day yesterday, to go with the bad week, ie Covid ridden grandson, wrecked shoulder. One of Mr Eggy’s brothers sadly passed away yesterday. He was only 65 but had lived with MS for half of his life. He was housebound and reliant on constant care for a long time. He’d been in and out of hospital the last year with recurrent UTIs but ended up getting sepsis most probably introduced into his body by his feeding tube. He slipped into a coma and died peacefully yesterday with his sons by his side. It was a shock, but it wasn’t if you know what I mean. He lived in Solihull most of his adult life as he went to Birmingham University so we didn’t see much of him. They were half brothers so never lived together as children but he  still feels very sad. Life is fragile folks, make the most of it. Hence why I’m up early, I was up at 6, mind buzzing. Don’t know when the funeral is yet, but another trip down south beckons soon.
> 
> Hope you all have a fab Friday.
> It was a fab sunrise here earlier. Only lasted minutes, but managed to catch this over my garden wall, before it disappeared.


I’m so sorry for your loss. 

We have a saying “wish you long life” we offer to those in mourning and I offer that to you all.

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## ColinUK

Lightbulb moment! Realised I’d put a pot of test strips into my travel bag way back when travel was a vague possibility and it was still there! Only 14 strips but it’ll tied me over until new ones arrive!

And 5.3 again.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Back in the 5s by dint of waking up a bit early, Expect I'm in the 6s by now. 
Sorry to hear your sad news, @eggyg .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.0 here.

Congrats on the 5.2 @Telemóveis - sorry to hear you’ve been having a tough time of it. Great to see you posting again.

So sorry to hear about your BIL @eggyg. Lovely pic.

What lovely sentiments @ColinUK.


----------



## SueEK

8.1 today  seems to be creeping up though don’t know why. Don’t feel I have any sort of infection (was given large dose of antibiotics by injection at the hospital Monday), who knows. Hubby's half sisters funeral today but we have been uninvited. Other brother in law and us were going to help pay for the funeral until we discovered the daughter had spent the money her mother had given her towards her funeral on going to Ibiza - disgusting behaviour. Therefore my hubby took the money out of the funeral fund so she’s not happy. What she doesn’t realise is that we would have paid any deficit so big mistake on her part.
@eggyg sorry to hear your sad news x
@Telemóveis congrats in your HS - hugs to you x
Have a good day all x


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today sun is shining here in wales


----------



## stackingcups

@eggyg sorry to hear your news. 

13.3 this morning. Really frustrated and beating myself up, until I realised I'm on two new meds temporarily (norethisterone and tranexamic acid) and some googling suggests they can disrupt blood sugars. So I shall be patient for a bit.


----------



## Gruers

6.9 from me today. I heard Dr Mike Mosley on radio 4 last Sunday. Snack size amounts of exercise a day (3x 10 mins) helps control BS and helps the heart. It’s working for me. I’m doing exercise bike but stair climbing or brisk walks works as well. Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

#A whopping 12.0 for me with absolutely no idea why 

Having to use wipes to push down and pull up the waste rod on the bathroom sink (the plug mechanism) as we found out the bad way if it's to loose and you let the water out the sink it comes flooding out the back on to the floor, 9pm is not a good time to find this out!    anyway it was tightened but it's a little bit too tight and has caused blisters on my thumb and fingers so the wipe gives it that little bit of padding

@SueEK I didn't really want to "like" your post due to the content but it was more a "I'm thinking of you" like xx


----------



## rebrascora

Another 8 for me this morning (8.5) and been there most of the night after a trip into double figures at bedtime.
Going to confess to a ready meal last night.... first since diagnosis. Had a hectic afternoon and evening and hadn't had chance to get anything to eat apart from a chunk of cheese and pickle until 10pm on way back from our driving club meeting. Takeaways were all closed and ended up at Tesco Express and then home to zap in the microwave. Needed a whopping 6 units which at that time of night was not ideal, but then needed another 2units 2hours later when I climbed into bed as levels started to rocket! Not the best night's sleep I have ever had that's for sure but levels were remarkably steady through the night, so sort of a success, but not one I want to repeat. 

@Telemóveis Congrats on your House Special this morning but sorry to hear you had a mental struggle when you met up with friends. Be kind and patient with yourself and see what positives you can pull from the situation. Certainly a 5.2 suggests that you are doing pretty well managing your levels. Quite a few of us here struggle with mental health in various ways so we know how difficult it can be. We are here to support you as much as we can so stick with us.

@SueEK So sorry to hear that you have family upheaval. Weddings and funerals seem to bring out the best and worst in people and can be responsible for some desperately sad, long running family rifts that sometimes never heal. It has happened twice with weddings in my close family. Thankfully we seem to manage funerals better.

@eggyg Sorry to hear about your family loss too. Such sad times but that photo of the beautiful sunrise reminds us that there is always hope. 

@ColinUK So great to see you back posting and supporting others with such uplifting comments. We have missed you and lovely to see you getting some really great readings too.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  thank you xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss.
> 
> We have a saying “wish you long life” we offer to those in mourning and I offer that to you all.
> 
> May his memory be a blessing.


Thanks Colin that’s a lovely sentiment.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.  

Dez

P.S. This should have been posted hours ago. Which Silly Billy forgot to click the "Post reply" button?


----------



## Molly M

So sorry for your loss @eggyg 

Well, well, well - didn’t think I’d be ringing this doorbell anytime soon but there ya go!

ps ignore the time as I don’t know how to set it to the correct one


----------



## Gwynn

Congratulations. 

It's a bit like getting the right numbers in the lottery, so that's a great result. No millions though.


----------



## Lanny

09:06 BS 8.2 Just about a  but, it’s creeping up a bit!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oddball & late bloomer that I am for most things in my life, I’m slowly working my way through watching the James Bond films one by one more or less from the beginning: apparently last winter after the passing of Sean Connery they were all available to watch for free on youtube & lots of nostalgic people watched them then; now no longer on youtube & it’s a bit more of a search to find each one to watch for free with loads of ads interspersed, of course!

I was watching an episode of Talking Pictures on BBC iPlayer about the icons of 60’s cinema & amongst the stars of Sean Connery, Michael Caine & Julie Christie surprisingly George Lazenby also came up as “On Her Majesty’s Secret Service” has aged very well, compared to other Bond films, & has acquired a bit of a cult following as “the emotional Bond film”! And that gave me a hunkering to see that film again: only saw it once; didn’t remember any details except the last scene of him finding his newly married wife shot dead!

So, I started off with that Bond film which was indeed rather good, aged well & there’s even a little cameo of a very young Joanna Lumley in it! And that made me wonder how the other Bond films have aged as well. But, first a search on Wikipedia for the chronology of the films & found out that Goldfinger, not that surprising I suppose, is the most popular one of all!

So, I’ve now watched Dr. No, From Russia with Love, Goldfinger & Thunderball. Going to watch You Only Live Twice next! It’s like looking back at another world of now old technology given to Bond by Q & VERY un PC where women are concerned. That reminds me of a rather intriguing fact about the very first Bond I saw as a young child of 6/7 years old & therefore my favourite, never forgot my first Bond, The Spy Who Loved Me in that the submarine car has STILL not been done yet as of now in the 21st century: everything else has been; did you know that A View to a Kill was seen by a government minister who thought that facial recognition was a great idea for passports, didn’t exist at the time, & set about doing just that!


----------



## Bloden

I should think it’s the stress pushing your numbers up @SueEK - families, eh? 

Nice work @Molly M!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 09:06 BS 8.2 Just about a  but, it’s creeping up a bit!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Oddball & late bloomer that I am for most things in my life, I’m slowly working my way through watching the James Bond films one by one more or less from the beginning: apparently last winter after the passing of Sean Connery they were all available to watch for free on youtube & lots of nostalgic people watched them then; now no longer on youtube & it’s a bit more of a search to find each one to watch for free with loads of ads interspersed, of course!
> 
> I was watching an episode of Talking Pictures on BBC iPlayer about the icons of 60’s cinema & amongst the stars of Sean Connery, Michael Caine & Julie Christie surprisingly George Lazenby also came up as “On Her Majesty’s Secret Service” has aged very well, compared to other Bond films, & has acquired a bit of a cult following as “the emotional Bond film”! And that gave me a hunkering to see that film again: only saw it once; didn’t remember any details except the last scene of him finding his newly married wife shot dead!
> 
> So, I started off with that Bond film which was indeed rather good, aged well & there’s even a little cameo of a very young Joanna Lumley in it! And that made me wonder how the other Bond films have aged as well. But, first a search on Wikipedia for the chronology of the films & found out that Goldfinger, not that surprising I suppose, is the most popular one of all!
> 
> So, I’ve now watched Dr. No, From Russia with Love, Goldfinger & Thunderball. Going to watch You Only Live Twice next! It’s like looking back at another world of now old technology given to Bond by Q & VERY un PC where women are concerned. That reminds me of a rather intriguing fact about the very first Bond I saw as a young child of 6/7 years old & therefore my favourite, never forgot my first Bond, The Spy Who Loved Me in that the submarine car has STILL not been done yet as of now in the 21st century: everything else has been; did you know that A View to a Kill was seen by a government minister who thought that facial recognition was a great idea for passports, didn’t exist at the time, & set about doing just that!


It’s really rather interesting watching them in chronological order. 
OHMSS is a complete game changer but the producers basically eradicated it from the canon in later films. They started by getting SC back in Diamonds are Forever and playing up the usual Bond schtick of gadgets, puns and no notion of consent. 
Also from OHMSS the whole franchise found themselves chasing box office as other action movies raised the bar. 
Compare the action in OHMSS with the dire car chases in Diamonds are Forever and the dabbling with Blacksploitation (sp?) in Live and Let Die. 
Can’t recall which film Bond does this in but he even gives up his PPK and swaps it for the same gun Dirty Harry used. 
Later films have been totally beaten at the box office by Mission Impossible until Daniel Craig came along and they injected vulnerability and emotion back into the character. They even gave him a “Tracey” in the form of Vesper. 
Curious to see the new one in the cinema of course because there’s still something about seeing Bond on the big screen which taps into so many memories.

I’ve been lucky enough to attend a number of Bond Premieres over the years and I was in Skyfall (uncredited and basically cut out other than glimpsing my ear but still very nicely paid!) so it’s always going to be a must see!

Oh and I’ve driven a DB5 but never seduced any sexy female spies!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Molly M and @Telemóveis on the HSs. Best wishes to everyone who is struggling with problems, family losses or ill health.

A 5.6 for me at 05:49 this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.4 for me but currently at 4.1 so dextrose tablet and acup.of tea before mixing compo for a spot of pointing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Where are you finding the films to watch? 

Are you going to watch the spoof Casino Royale with Woody Allen and others?

And don’t forget about the risible “Never Say Never Again” when Connery was persuaded to play the character by another studio.

If you really watch them all then also include “The Rock”. 
Connery plays a character which is supposedly Bond after he’d been captured on a mission. The name he had in the Rock is the name he used previously in a Bond book and film. Apparently the plot was offered to Eon as a spin off and they rejected it.


----------



## Lanny

@ColinUK The first few on dailymotion in 3 parts for each film & short ads every few minutes which almost drove me nuts with the interruptions. But, found a few with no ads after going a lot further down the list given by google.


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! David Niven also played Bond in Casino Royale & I saw that once on TV AGES ago on a rainy afternoon!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Oh yes! David Niven also played Bond in Casino Royale & I saw that once on TV AGES ago on a rainy afternoon!


That’s the same Woody Allen one. Utterly bonkers!!


----------



## Diastard

Date and time are correct, @Molly M, hold the button down until it beeps then keep clicking it until you see the parts of the date and time flash. Then you can adjust them with the left and right buttons - then click the middle button to move on.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Another good day yesterday.

BG this morning 4.9

Making Panko Prawns for tea. Seems my wife really really likes them.

Looks cold and dark out there but I must do the exercise.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. Flu jab yesterday so possibly down to that or maybe it’s down to the baguette and the small bag of crisps


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 here.

I don’t like the look of the weather today - grey, misty, a bit soggy. Best get my DIY head on. There’s plenty of painting to be done. Have a great Saturday, peeps.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nearly over the border to Sevenland today with 6.9. The two huge glasses of wine didn’t help reduce it. I’ll try again tonight! 

Woken to a wet morning after three brilliantly hot and sunny days. I’m quite pleased if truth be told. It’s far too hot to walk comfortably and yesterday we turned back from our intended five mile walk and barely did over two. Better than nowt I suppose. We’re looking after baby Zara later on so we’ll do some pavement pounding with the buggy. I’ll have to brush the cobwebs off my waterproof, or in fact any outdoor clothing, as can’t remember the last time I had a coat or jacket on.

Have a super Saturday. 

PS I’ve  got my flu jab booked for Monday evening. 6.32pm! Mr Eggy just pipped me at the post and is in at 6.31! I wonder how many in between us? As it doesn’t take even a minute!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today. Nothing of note to report. Have a good day x


----------



## rebrascora

2.2 on the Libre for me but it exaggerates. Finger prick said 3.6 and that was despite a 1 unit basal reduction last night. Should have made it 1.5units but the last 2 days I have been in the 8s so thought -1 for my run/yomp yesterday would do it. Last show of the season today and will be happy it is over for another year. Bit damp. Hope we don't get bogged down on the show field as this one is on a hillside. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, no dawn effect for me today, after my usual Friday night glass of red. Off to watch the horse trials at Blenheim today, think we might get wet.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.8 here, no dawn effect for me today, after my usual Friday night glass of red. Off to watch the horse trials at Blenheim today, think we might get wet.


What’s the punishment if they’re found guilty?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A still high but better than yesterday 9.0 for me today, finally got below 10.0 at 6:30 last night with a 9.9 where it remained until bedtime at least

Must remember to get Bruce to bring my Libre 2 reader up, I tested for ketones one day a while ago and my Libre 1 reader displayed a message saying there may be something wrong with it

Not looking forward to trying to sleep tonight, the noise from the local pub was bad enough last night but they have the darts player Mervyn King there tonight and having been at a few darts exhibitions I know how rowdy the folk attending can be

Just had Bruce on the phone telling me how full his kitchen is of wasps, apparently his dad is on route with wasp stuff, the pest control folk were out on Monday and said it should be better by Tuesday but clearly not    xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> What’s the punishment if they’re found guilty?


Darn it Colin! You beat me to it!
I was gonna do


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.4 for me.

Been wirebrushing loose bits off my off my attempt at pointing yesterday. Also sent some arrangements and chord charts to my band mates. Let's see how they get on with those.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## fatbill

Barfly said:


> 6.7 today.  Off to Bromley, 120 miles from Poole, I chickened out and decided to forget the EV, hired a Kia Sportage for a few days instead!
> 
> @fatbill - those are really high readings for extended periods of time, you need to get them down to single figures.  Or maybe your readings are erroneous?  Have you tried a different meter?  Hope it comes down soon for you if they are accurate.


Readings are accurate, I think. Hba1c is 89.
I keep asking for a referral to a diabetes clinic.
I was on Metformin, but the nausea and diarrohes ended that.
BG went up. Given Sitagliptin, which has no effect.
Agreed to try Glicazide, but instead was prescribed Empagliflozin, about which I know nothing.
I have Parkinson's too, and Atrial fibrillation, and am always wary about new meds and interactions.


----------



## fatbill

SueEK said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Your numbers do seem rather high, have you recently been diagnosed? Are you on medication? Most of us T2s try and control our bg’s by diet and exercise (not that I personally do a lot of that). Have you been told about the importance of reducing carbs and refined sugars. Sorry for all the questions. If you feel you need help diet wise it might be a put a post on the newbies section as you will get a good response there.  Sue


Thank you. 
I was diagnosed about 8 years ago.
I was on Metformin 850 twice a day for years, then diagnosed with Parkinson's. The Metformin tablets became too big to swallow, so given liquid form. Nausea and diarrohea ended that. Put on Sitagliptin which has no effect.
Hbac1 now 89.
Agreed to try Glicazide, but asked for referral to diabetes clinic.
Prescription just appeared, but for Empagliflozin, about which I know nothing. 
Exercise has been very little for a couple of years, being locked down as extremely vulnerable, and Parkinson's and exercise are difficult.
My feeling is that not being able to see a doctor, but being dealt with by practice nurses is not a great situation.


----------



## fatbill

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread.
> 
> Those are unpleasantly high readings to be getting on a regular basis over a prolonger period and must be making you feel pretty rough!
> 
> I have just looked through your other posts and the various changes in medication you have had. Are you still on Sitagliptin and have you made any changes to your diet over the years? Type 2 diabetes medication needs to be used in conjunction with lifestyle changes to be most effective and help prevent the condition from becoming progressive. Losing weight, becoming more active (a brisk daily walk is ideal if you are able) and reducing carbohydrate intake (ie sugar, cakes, biscuits and sweets BUT ALSO bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, breakfast cereals, pastry etc and even the type and quantity of fruit) are the key factors in managing BG levels.
> What sort of things do you typically eat in a day? That may have a bigger impact than any oral medication you do or don't take. Self testing is also really helpful in seeing which foods cause you the most BG turmoil and using that information to tailor your diet to improve your diabetes management. Testing before food and then 2 hours afterwards will show you how that food impacted your levels and enable you to make educated choices about which foods to avoid and which to reduce the portion size or frequency of it appearing on your menu.
> We can make suggestions of tasty swaps and alternatives if you are consuming particularly high carb foods on a regular basis. Changing your diet can be an incredibly powerful tool in managing your diabetes and it doesn't have to be all "sack cloth and ashes". For instance a full English breakfast (minus the toast/fried bread) is much lower carb than a bowl of breakfast cereal. If you fancy something lighter, many of us have creamy natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries, seeds and chopped nuts added, or eggs however yopu like them but go steady on the bread toast with them. I often enjoy a 2-3 egg omelette with a whole variety of fillings usually including cheese served with a salad and a big dollop of coleslaw.
> 
> Anyway, just something to think about if you haven't made any adjustments to your diet or perhaps just cut out a bit of sweet stuff.


Hello. Thanks for your comments.
Still on Sitagliptin, for the moment.
I did see a practice nurse very recently. Hbac1 is 89.
We discussed meds, and agreed to try Glicazide.
Prescription appeared, but it was for Empagliflozine, which I know nothing about.
I also have Parkinson's and atrial fibrillation, and have a long list of meds, so I'm always wary of interactions, having a couple of times been prescribed meds with major interaction warnings.
My diet is rubbish. I cook my wife very nice meals, but eat garbage myself. I think it's something to do with Parkinson's...that or I'm barmy.

I have no sense of taste or smell due to Parkinson's, which ruins the pleasure of eating. When consistency is all you have, it's not easy.

Average day food for me.

Breakfast....2 rounds of toast and butter.
Lunch...tomato sandwich on seeded brown bread, or Cornish pasty (the rubbish brand, not a real one) or a weird dried Polish sausage I've found that is virtually 100% pork.
Dinner.....some sort of fish cakes, or breaded chicken breast.
Sometimes I just have bio yoghurt or Greek yoghurt.
I eat zero vegetables apart from tomatoes.

My beloved seafood is out....just slimy slippery tasteless.

Occasionally go out for full English breakfast, which I enjoy.

I enjoy omelette, with cheese, but I don't often bother to make myself one.

Most things I eat are for the consistency....crunchy stuff is good.

I know.....it's pathetic.


----------



## Lanny

12:23 BS 9.5 with an hour & a half of DP! Woke briefly for 6am LR & straight back to sleep.

Woke just after 11am, picked up my mail & the mini screwdriver with 24 head bits had arrived so, attempted to change the battery on my dyson fan heater remoter. It’s JUST about working on its original battery but, needs a wee tap or two occasionally to get it to work so, a new battery was needed. BUT, I couldn’t get a screwdriver to fit the head of the screw. Googled & searched the internet to find out what screwdriver is needed & couldn’t get an answer. I roughly guessed the “hex”? of the cross Philips head as being about 2 or 3mm & ordered the cheapest set of mini screwdrivers I could find, including those sizes, on amazon & it came today. It took me AGES, over an hour, to find the right bit, work out how to slot it into the screwdriver, remove the screw to replace the battery & it was hindered by me constantly dropping the tiny bits: the grip in my hands & fingers have been compromised since my neuropathy diagnosis in March 2017 & I’m very prone to dropping small things!  CRIKEY! All of THAT palaver to change a battery but, the original one lasted over 4 years so, hopefully it’ll be another few years before I need to do it again: dyson fan heaters are virtually useless without the remote as there’s only an on/off switch on the heater & everything else is done via the remote; people keep losing them, or have their dogs chew them up, & keep buying the £30 approx. remotes on amazon! I’ve yet to lose mine but, dropped it down the side of my bed many a time & had to pull out & push back in my bed, sometimes in the middle of the night, to change temperature etc: it’s another small, thin thing that I’m prone to dropping especially when clumsy while half awake; the bed shuffle to get it back sure wakes me up though!

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Seismic eruptions coming from my stomach now so, lunch now, MY breakfast, & I’ll catch up on this thread later!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Almost forgot! Strictly starts tonight at 19:45 on BBC1!  Yay! It’s sequins time again!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Oh yes! Almost forgot! Strictly starts tonight at 19:45 on BBC1!  Yay! It’s sequins time again!


Strictly tonight and Drag Race on Thursday I think and Bake Off this week too!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> What’s the punishment if they’re found guilty?


They’re for the high jump.


----------



## Barfly

Lanny said:


> 12:23 BS 9.5 with an hour & a half of DP! Woke briefly for 6am LR & straight back to sleep.
> 
> Woke just after 11am, picked up my mail & the mini screwdriver with 24 head bits had arrived so, attempted to change the battery on my dyson fan heater remoter. It’s JUST about working on its original battery but, needs a wee tap or two occasionally to get it to work so, a new battery was needed. BUT, I couldn’t get a screwdriver to fit the head of the screw. Googled & searched the internet to find out what screwdriver is needed & couldn’t get an answer. I roughly guessed the “hex”? of the cross Philips head as being about 2 or 3mm & ordered the cheapest set of mini screwdrivers I could find, including those sizes, on amazon & it came today. It took me AGES, over an hour, to find the right bit, work out how to slot it into the screwdriver, remove the screw to replace the battery & it was hindered by me constantly dropping the tiny bits: the grip in my hands & fingers have been compromised since my neuropathy diagnosis in March 2017 & I’m very prone to dropping small things!  CRIKEY! All of THAT palaver to change a battery but, the original one lasted over 4 years so, hopefully it’ll be another few years before I need to do it again: dyson fan heaters are virtually useless without the remote as there’s only an on/off switch on the heater & everything else is done via the remote; people keep losing them, or have their dogs chew them up, & keep buying the £30 approx. remotes on amazon! I’ve yet to lose mine but, dropped it down the side of my bed many a time & had to pull out & push back in my bed, sometimes in the middle of the night, to change temperature etc: it’s another small, thin thing that I’m prone to dropping especially when clumsy while half awake; the bed shuffle to get it back sure wakes me up though!
> 
> A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Seismic eruptions coming from my stomach now so, lunch now, MY breakfast, & I’ll catch up on this thread later!


@Lanny   A suggestion-get a cheapie universal remote that does the same code as the dyson heater and use that instead.  They are usually a lot more "old" finger friendly.  If you can't get one with the same code get a learning one.


> This is from a reddit forum:





> If you have a Logitech remote/hub, you can set up a Dyson fan as a device, and the Logitech I/R can access it under Activities. Then you can set up a custom routine in Google Home to have Logitech fire off the activity (turn on, turn off).





> If you're referring to the regular fans and not the wifi models-air purifiers? A harmony hub does the trick. I got my AM06 and AM09 fans voice controlled as long as the ir blaster is in the same room





> Logitech has dyson profiles. Other home compatible ir blasters would work too.



I have a spare Harmony hub with all the ir-extenders for sale if you want it at a knock-down price to forum members of course.  I use mine with all sorts of devices, from my computer that sits in the attic to my lighting and garage door opening


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this dark cold morning. I will be out on the beach for an hour and a half after breakfast. Thank goodness I can take some music and headphones with me. It would be utterly boring otherwise.

BG this morning 4.6. It does vary quite a lot doesn't it. 

Nothing much planned for today. Cooking chicken, green beans and mushrooms later on for tea. Prawn and tomato salad for lunch. A light-ish meal day to combat a slight increase in weight and a slightly more lax diet over the last few days.

This will be my second day of experiment with certain  supplements to see any benefit on mild neuopathy.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning and may potentially go to the gym. Potentially. Maybe.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 It's been a mad weekend so far but a good mad got lots done.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

I must’ve been bored yesterday - I cleaned and baked! I must be coming down with something, very odd behaviour...


----------



## Gruers

A sad 9.8 this morning after a Chinese with friends last night, now onto the exercise bike for 15 mins 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Barfly

8.0 for me today after our Bromley sojourn.  I was quite surprised at how Bromley have managed to keep all their green spaces clean and tidy.  If a London borough with 320,000 peole can do it what's the matter with our lot in the Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch conurbation with virtually the same population?  I only saw one dosser in the high street the whole time we were there.  Almost every doorway here has it's own resident or two in the centres of each of the three towns.  It used to be such a beautiful place, now it looks like an apocalyptic zombie land with druggies and fake veterans; beggars with their mangy dogs and manky mattresses.  You can get high just breathing the air in Bournemouth town centre now there is so much mull being openly smoked.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, maybe I didn’t need the third jelly baby at 2am. Reduced basal from 3 to 2 units last night, after an active day walking round the cross country course, obviously should have had a bedtime snack too. Managed to avoid the huge traffic jams to get in (it’s under new management, and they were taken by surprise by the numbers, it was packed). Got OH to drop us off at the back gate of Blenheim, then walked a mile on a public footpath to reach the course from the other direction.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.9 for me and getting VERY frustrated 

Watched a wee bit of Strictly last night before I needed to get on and went on Facebook this morning to see someone had posted in a group that the new dancer Nikita was wearing a Libre sensor, not sure if he has diabetes or not 
xx


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 

hope everybody is having a Great Weekend


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 on the Libre, 4.8 from a finger prick a few mins later once I got batteries in meter to work. Decided not to have any carbs or inject for breakfast or have any breakfast and 1.5 hours later Libre is reading 4.6 and meter says 6.1. Starting to wonder if my Libre arm strap is just a little tight and causing some compression. May need to do some experimental testing without it to see if it becomes more accurate.

@fatbill So sorry to hear that the Parkinson's has affected your sense of taste and smell. Getting pleasure from eating is one of life's key motivators. To be robbed of that must be just awful. However, it is important to your diabetes and BG management, so it will be of benefit to your general health to make more of an effort. Do you have much/any weight to lose? If yes, then perhaps you might use your lack of interest in food to go the Newcastle Diet/Fast 800 route of rapid weight loss to try to reverse your diabetes, using nutrient shakes. There are a few people on the forum who have used this approach with success and there are several threads on the subject. I believe that you can even be referred onto such a scheme by your GP and essentially have the shakes prescribed, if you fit certain criteria. That might be something to look into.
Your current diet doesn't look desperately high in carbs but there is certainly room for trimming them back if you wanted to reduce your carb intake to see if that helped. There is no mention of what you tend to drink, so there may be additional carb intake there. Things like milk in tea and coffee can add up if you are having several cups a day etc. 
Finding a safe way to exercise will also help. I was just listening to a radio program yesterday about "exercise snacking", where it sounded like Michael Mosely expounding the virtues of small regular bite sized periods of exercise throughout the day to raise your heart rate and make you breath more deeply. Just 10 -15 mins 3 x a day was what he was recommending I think although I was listening in the car and reception wasn't great, so I didn't get all the details. Maybe some seated exercises would be good if you are a bit unsteady on your feet. Hope you can find something to help bring those levels down soon, but if not, do push for a referral to a consultant and it would be worth keeping a food diary along with your readings so that they can see that your diet isn't desperately carb heavy. Itemizing the number of slices of bread and number of potatoes or serving spoons of rice etc and doing before and 2 hours after eating BG tests to see which foods are causing the most problems.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. I am late. 7.3, but I pottered about a bit before testing.
Damp again today but still mild. Went out with baby Zara yesterday and didn’t need raincoat/ jacket/ cardi, once the rain stopped it was hot again.

Middle daughter and eldest granddaughter coming today, haven’t seen them since they recovered from Covid. Doing a Greek meal, chicken kebabs ( which I’m just going to marinade now),  roasted Med veg, hummus, tzatziki and Greek potatoes. Looking forward to seeing them, it’ll be nice to see the girls too! 

Didn’t watch Strictly last night, but I taped it so will see it later today or maybe tomorrow when I do the dreaded Monday ironing. Excited! Also can’t wait for Bake Off on Tuesday.

Have a great day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.4 for me. 

Was going car booting this morning but rain stopped play.

@Kaylz I noticed the sensor too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.9 for me and getting VERY frustrated
> 
> Watched a wee bit of Strictly last night before I needed to get on and went on Facebook this morning to see someone had posted in a group that the new dancer Nikita was wearing a Libre sensor, not sure if he has diabetes or not
> xx


He’s T1D


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> He’s T1D


Yeah found that out since I posted but there's nothing on Google about it and I didn't actually hear it mentioned but I didn't see all of it, only about 45 minutes of it xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Yeah found that out since I posted but there's nothing on Google about it and I didn't actually hear it mentioned but I didn't see all of it, only about 45 minutes of it xx


I’m taking it from the venerable Partha Kar but quite rightly it’s not being highlighted and should be normalised. 
I didn’t even notice the CGM yesterday!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I’m taking it from the venerable Partha Kar but quite rightly it’s not being highlighted and should be normalised.
> I didn’t even notice the CGM yesterday!


Where did he post about this? xx


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today another sunny day in wales


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Where did he post about this? xx


Twitter. And said he’d confirmed that Nikita is T1


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Twitter. And said he’d confirmed that Nikita is T1


Haven't looked at Twitter today but just caught his post on Facebook about it too xx


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 today. After two days in a row of waking in the 13s I was relieved to get back in the 10s. Hope it continues.


----------



## silentsquirrel

rebrascora said:


> . I was just listening to a radio program yesterday about "exercise snacking", where it sounded like Michael Mosely expounding the virtues of small regular bite sized periods of exercise throughout the day to raise your heart rate and make you breath more deeply. Just 10 -15 mins 3 x a day was what he was recommending I think although I was listening in the car and reception wasn't great, so I didn't get all the details.


It _was_ Michael Mosley! 15 minute Radio 4 program, available on 'Sounds' for over a year (not the usual 30 days), one of a lengthy series called 'Just One Thing' ( to improve your health and wellbeing). Previous episode was 'Eat Chocolate'! and another was 'Stand on One Leg'.


----------



## Lanny

12:11 BS 7.8  Better.

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Some very eagled eyed members out there as I didn’t spot the libre either on the new dancer! 

I’m REALLY looking forward to see what Robert Webb can do: was absolutely brilliant in Let’s Dance for Comic Relief in a leotard to Flashdance’s “What a Feeling”; triple spins & pretty much properly danced seriously!  And following Nicola Adams & Katya Jones last year, there’s another first of John Whaite & Johannes Redbe that looks very interesting!

Rather annoyingly the BBC Strictly website STILL hasn’t updated the pro’s page so, couldn’t read up on the four new pros!  Just a quick check now & it’s still not been updated yet!

Meanwhile, on the Bond films front, I’ve now reached Moonraker, which I saw half of before falling asleep late last night.

Just before that I LOVED rewatching The Spy Who Loved Me: my first & never forgotten Bond; holds SO many memories! The submarine car sequence was what I remembered the most & just as good watching it again. I remember Top Gear once tried to build a submarine car of their own & it sprang leaks everywhere! 

Also, been a bit of a multitasker here, listening to the new continuation of the Howl books by Dianna Wynn Jones’ audiobooks excellently read by Kristin Atherton just out in July 2021. Heard “Howl’s Moving Castle” when it first came out & the other two, “Castle in the Air” & “House of Many Ways” was in the pipeline to be done; obviously delayed, SO many things were, by Covid but now both done! Listened to “Castle in the Air” yesterday & will hear “House of Many Ways” today! I highly recommend it as they are all the full versions & CAN be heard alongside reading the books : ones read by John Sessions, bought previously, are abridged, though excellently performed, are very short & the books can’t be read alongside!

AND, lastly, the new Felix Francis “Iced” is just out, 16th. September, & I haven’t bought it yet as the audiobook is STILL not out yet: sometimes the audiobooks are quite late coming out AFTER the kindle book has already launched; will wait & see when/if it comes out before I buy the two together!


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Have you tried things like scotch bonnet chilli peppers chopped and sprinkled near entrances?
> Entrances the badger uses to get into the garden rather than any other kind of entrance! Citronella also is reported to work as is human male pee.
> The folks had a badger set nearby and tried the chilli pepper thing and it worked but only once they’d used scotch bonnets so it must be something to do with the strength on the Scoville scale which matters.


I know chilli is supposed to deter squirrels from eating the bird seed in the feeders, it seems to work. 
I had blamed badgers for eating my sweetcorn but I'm now inclined to think it was squirrels as there was a hole in the top of the cage which I'm sure a badger couldn't have got through or even up to.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> We can’t eat pork at all. Or shellfish. Or mix milk and meat in one dish or even have milk after eating meat.
> Animals have to have a split hoof and chew the cud, birds can’t be carrion birds and for some reason lost on me we can’t eat penguins (the birds). As for penguin biscuits we can’t have those either because they contain animal derived gelatine and that’s not going to be from kosher beef.
> 
> I’m not religious and don’t keep a kosher home but somethings just wouldn’t feel right to eat so I’ve never had prawns, anything porky (so no bacon or ham) and I avoid sausages unless I know what the casing is (because most are pig intestine).
> 
> Do love a cheeseburger though!


My son in law is Muslim and although you can get beef or lamb sausages the casing is from pigs unless you get them from a Halal butcher.
Costco hotdogs are all beef so the kids are allowed those.


----------



## ColinUK

Bought myself a FastClix lancet and the cartridge won’t go in far enough to get the cap back on!

Dunno if I’ve made a mistake somewhere but this is the only way the cartridge fits and it just won’t go further.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> My son in law is Muslim and although you can get beef or lamb sausages the casing is from pigs unless you get them from a Halal butcher.
> Costco hotdogs are all beef so the kids are allowed those.


Like your s-i-l just having beef casings isn’t enough. He needs halal, which at least gives him the option of eating kosher, but halal isn’t strict enough to satisfy kosher requirements. 
There are a lot of supermarket sausages which now use artificial casings but as I said I generally stay away from sausages. And I don’t even keep kosher!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Bought myself a FastClix lancet and the cartridge won’t go in far enough to get the cap back on!
> 
> Dunno if I’ve made a mistake somewhere but this is the only way the cartridge fits and it just won’t go further.
> View attachment 18582


twist the drum round in there until it can be pushed in, it will only insert fully at the correct position, it can be annoying but it will go down when you get it exact, let me know how you get on xx


----------



## stackingcups

ColinUK said:


> Bought myself a FastClix lancet and the cartridge won’t go in far enough to get the cap back on!
> 
> Dunno if I’ve made a mistake somewhere but this is the only way the cartridge fits and it just won’t go further.
> View attachment 18582


You need to twist it a quarter turn.


----------



## ColinUK

stackingcups said:


> You need to twist it a quarter turn.


The cartridge? Makes no difference.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> The cartridge? Makes no difference.


As I said keep twisting it until it goes down, it will when it is exactly matched xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> twist the drum round in there until it can be pushed in, it will only insert fully at the correct position, it can be annoying but it will go down when you get it exact, let me know how you get on xx


I’ve tried the cartridge in every possible position.

In the other positions it’s even more proud of the collar.


----------



## ColinUK

Emailed Roche.


----------



## Docb

Has the cartridge been in fully and then taken out?  If so, then it won't go back in again.  There is some sort of interlock to stop you putting a used cartridge in.  Try a new cartridge... (and once it is in don't touch it).

PS been there, done that when I first got the fast click!


----------



## ColinUK

Docb said:


> Has the cartridge been in fully and then taken out?  If so, then it won't go back in again.  There is some sort of interlock to stop you putting a used cartridge in.  Try a new cartridge... (and once it is in don't touch it).
> 
> PS been there, done that when I first got the fast click!


Brand new cartridge. Hasn’t ever gone further in than in the photo above.


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Brand new cartridge. Hasn’t ever gone further in than in the photo above.


And I don’t have any spare cartridges because boots didn’t have any to buy (not on prescription for me). So it’s just the one which came in the box.


----------



## stackingcups

It's a shame you haven't got a spare one to compare to as it sounds like it must have been in and out once already then


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK can you add a pic of the drum itself? xx


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve got the receipt and I’ve contacted Roche. 

It was the only one Boots had in stock as well.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @ColinUK can you add a pic of the drum itself? xx


----------



## stackingcups

Yep the red markings on the white bit suggests it's been used.


----------



## ColinUK

stackingcups said:


> Yep the red markings on the white bit suggests it's been used.


That’s how it came out of the box. All sealed. Brand new.


----------



## stackingcups

Unused for comparisons.


----------



## stackingcups

ColinUK said:


> That’s how it came out of the box. All sealed. Brand new.


Definitely a manufacturer problem then.


----------



## ColinUK

That’s awful really that is a brand new item and it’s actually “used”.

I’ll call Roche in the morning. No doubt they’ll send me a new drum.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> That’s awful really that is a brand new item and it’s actually “used”.
> 
> I’ll call Roche in the morning. No doubt they’ll send me a new drum.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


I have used for years and never seen a red line or had a problem with the cartridges. Hope you get answer from Roche.


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> I have used for years and never seen a red line or had a problem with the cartridges. Hope you get answer from Roche.


If I don’t then I’ll take it back to Boots for a refund.


----------



## Kaylz

@grovesy the red line is visible when you remove the drum from the lancing device

@ColinUK was it in a sealed bag? The drum I mean, it may not have been used but an error in manufacturing, I'm away to send you a PM anyway xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @grovesy the red line is visible when you remove the drum from the lancing device
> 
> @ColinUK was it in a sealed bag? The drum I mean, it may not have been used but an error in manufacturing, I'm away to send you a PM anyway xx


It was in a sealed bag and had the red line showing in the bag. 

Sometimes these things happen.
Also picked up a portable hob as the cooker is out of order and got it home, opened the box and it was broken so it’s just my day for things like this to happen it seems.


----------



## freesia

Good evening/night folks. Just caught up with the posts as i've been AWOL since Thursday. 
Congrats to all who have had a HS
@eggyg sorry to hear your sad news
@ColinUK i hope you manage to get things sorted.
Everyone else, i hope you've all had a good weekend.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Dark and cold out there right now.

BG 5.3 this morning. So close!

Nothing but a bit of shopping planned this morning.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone, though i don't know what is good...its Monday, dark and i'm very tired and i've got to go to work.
Anyway 6.8 for me this morning. Happy with that as i've done lots of walking this weekend and levels have been quite low (had 3 hypos) despite every attempt to keep them level. 
Have a good day all, whatever your plans.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. 

Also managed to get back on the exercise bike last night whilst watching telly. That’s what I bought it for so I can at least move whilst being entertained. Although the film I watched last night wasn’t actually all that entertaining.


----------



## mage 1

5.4 for me today


----------



## SueEK

6.4 - nothing happening - a bit down in the dumps


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, red wine has killed Dawn again. Off to do the weekly shop soon, mistimed it last week and got stuck behind the school bus, need to leave 5 minutes earlier. Worth the effort, as the shop is nice and empty.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Aw, chin up @SueEK - recovery can be a real roller coaster. I hope you’re feeling more chipper as the day goes on.

Sunshine, yippee! Hubby might get his garden smoking den / lean-to finished this week after all.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today.  Bright and sunny but definitely an Autumnal chill in the air this morning 13degC.


----------



## Gruers

silentsquirrel said:


> It _was_ Michael Mosley! 15 minute Radio 4 program, available on 'Sounds' for over a year (not the usual 30 days), one of a lengthy series called 'Just One Thing' ( to improve your health and wellbeing). Previous episode was 'Eat Chocolate'! and another was 'Stand on One Leg'.


I’ve started doing it. 3x 10 mins on an exercise bike. It seems to lower my BS


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> 7.4 today.  Bright and sunny but definitely an Autumnal chill in the air this morning 13degC.


Heating came on this morning for the first time this autumn.


----------



## Gruers

7.4 this dull morning


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> I’ve started doing it. 3x 10 mins on an exercise bike. It seems to lower my BS


Right… I’m going to do 10 mound before work, 10 mins at lunch and then ten afterwards. 

Intense or moderate??


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 this morning. 
Off later for a shingles vaccination. Don't think I need it as I rarely go down to the seashore. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.7 after 5 Lifts for being in the 6's earlier, huge risk to take after the last 3 days but too much of a risk not to take considering how much and quick I can drop in the morning, no idea what the rest of the day is going to bring! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another late one for me. And snap @ColinUK a 7.1 too. No exercise bikes were harmed in the making of this number! 

Fingers crossed today will be a quiet day, no Covid, no family bereavements, no shoulder/ collarbone/ neck injuries. The sun is shining but it’s fresh, a nice walk perhaps? Flu jabs tonight but otherwise a big fat nowt going on. Great.

Have a great day all. @SueEK hope you feel better in yourself as the day goes on.


----------



## stackingcups

12.1 this morning. 

Going into week 4 of my period today. Really struggling with it.


----------



## ColinUK

10 mins tabata done on the bike to a you tube video with a stupidly grinning American woman.


----------



## ColinUK

Roche are calling me back and I’m going to see if I can blag a free meter as a “test” 

It’s in their interest to dole them out I guess as we consume strips etc and that’s where they make the money so no harm in asking!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Back from my week in Norfolk, 6lbs heavier though, so hoping that won't take too long to shift, BG ranged between 6 and 9 last week, but had a full English breakfast every day except one, and most of my evening meals contained more carbs than I usually eat in a day, coupled with only doing one run and one yoga session.  I have got bake club tonight first time since Feb 2020 so going to get back to healthy eating and excercise plan for tomorrow.

Did my trekking with Alpacas and had a nice walk around Wells next the Sea, visited Sandringham House (gardens were stunning), A nice walk at Hunstanton after visiting the Sea Life Centre and found a lovely independent kitchen/bakeware shop, good job it was quite a walk back to the car otherwise I would have purchased more than I did.  Played crazy golf in Cromer and a nice walk around.  All in all a good holiday.

Still got this week off of work, so going to visit a garden centre to look at Christmas decks like you do in September, a Spa day tomorrow and then maybe a walk along the front and up the pier at Southend one day this week and maybe a trip to Maldon as I haven't visited there for a walk around since last year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Just catching up after a weekend off line.

A 5.4 for me on Saturday, 5.6 yesterday and a 5.3 at 05:31 this morning.

@Grannylorraine did you stop off in Cley? I love the smokehouse if it is still going.

@SueEK Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maca44

3.7 for me Sunday was busy so didn't eat as much as I normally do, picked wife up from airport and could not believe how many people did not wear masks and were so close together, all coming back into UK with god know what will be interesting to see numbers of covid in a few months time.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.9 for me.

Looks like we have more days in the studio booked. Hopefully this will see us with enough tracks and some to spare for an album.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine pleased you had a great week, all sounds lovely. Hunstanton is one of my favourite places in the country, especially Old Hunstanton beach.  Enjoy your week off this week as well x


----------



## ColinUK

Just off the phone with Roche and they’re sending me a Jiffy bag and a couple of new drums. 

I did chance my arm and suggest a meter but they won’t send that out because I pay for consumables rather than get them on prescription.


----------



## Lanny

12:12 BS 9.0 with 1 hour of DP!  Again I got up just after 11am & picked up my mail to find my batteries & the 2 new Insulcheck clips for my LR & NR pens had arrived: REALLY should medicate & eat breakfast first before tackling my mail; took me near enough an hour to work out what’s what & just injected NR for breakfast after medicating first! 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Made a bit of a boo boo & realised that I’ve ordered enough batteries to last me a VERY long time: THOUGHT it said on the Diabetes UK shop that each clip takes 3 CR1225 batteries & bought 2 packs of 5 from amazon as, rather annoyingly, they weren’t available from Diabetes UK shop; got the wrong end of the stick & it’s one 3v CR1225 battery! Duh! Hitting my head emoji! 

Listened to, & finished, the last Howl audiobook “House of Many Ways” & finished watching Moonraker before getting about half way through For Your Eyes Only before stopping as I couldn’t keep my eyes open any longer late last night! I remember that Sheena Easton was an unknown pop singer that did a reality type programme “The Big Time” & ended up getting to do this theme song for the Bond film, moved to & went on to make it big in the US. This is my favourite Bond theme song!  Will finish watching it today.


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 on the Libre for me this morning after 2 Lift tablets through the night sometime, to head off a hypo. Libre is still reading a good 1+ unit lower than finger prick BG despite not using my arm band for a day, so can safely assume that the arm band isn't significantly impacting my readings. 
I've been out to my brother in law's brother's funeral this morning and had animals to do first so I am late posting today. Going riding (for the first time in ages) this afternoon/evening as driving season is coming to a close and hunting season starts so whilst the horses are reasonably fit, they need some work under saddle to remind them of their change in role. We are going to do a boundary ride in the Scottish borders this coming Sunday so need to break my "seat" in this week or I will be walking like John Wayne next Monday.

@SueEK Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low. Hope your spirits pick up soon. Sending (((hugs)))

@freesia Hope today goes smoothly for you and you get some good rest tonight.


----------



## Gwynn

4.5 this morning after a bad night with my wife not well....again....aghhhh!!!

I will go for a long walk today to clear my head a bit.

Fed up. Not with the diabetes but with my wifes mental illness.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today 
although I have been awake & up since just after 6 so it might’ve been lower on actually waking


----------



## ColinUK

5.1 for me today and off into the office which is ok. It’s not something I do that often these days so it’s a nice change when I do.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me after an overnight high.
@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today.


----------



## mage 1

6.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

6.1 today. Thanks for the good wishes yesterday.
@Gwynn wishing for a better day for both you and your wife x
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 today.
I feel fine after my flu jab, although it actually hurt, never had that before. We formed an orderly queue, everyone had a mask on, and it all ran very smoothly. Just awaiting my text for my Covid booster now.

Not doing much today outside of the house, a bit of pottering about, preparing meals for the coming days whilst listening to Radio 2 is about as exciting as it gets!

Have a great day everyone. 

@Grannylorraine your holiday sounds fabulous, after the hills and steps of Devon, Norfolk’s sounds right up my street.
@Gwynn hope your wife has a better day today.
@ColinUK have a great day at the office, don’t forget to put your trousers on!


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone, 4.6 today (compared to 5.3, 5.8 and 5.4), was 4.6 last night so happy to be stabilised  

Wanted to say thanks for the kind words of support the other day,  it meant a lot. Tried rejoining game night on Sunday but just couldn’t do it... Just don’t feel my normal self at all 

Am going bowling today with dad, which we did a few times when I interrupted studies at start of 2020 (then COVID happened... ) Looking forward to being thrashed (I’m quite terrible but I love bowling alleys lol)

Hoping everyone has a good day and sending hugs to those who may need it


----------



## rebrascora

5.7 on the Libre this morning at 6am but no internet connection to post it. Shame as I could have had the "first post of the day" accolade.
I had an odd diabetes day yesterday. Thought I had managed the funeral food pretty well but then went up into mid teens all afternoon and needed several corrections to sort it. Then I hypoed last night whilst out riding. Just a minor-ish one and 10g carbs sorted it. Felt totally washed out when I got back though despite it just being a very steady ride. Sorted Ian's horses and then my own and locked chucks up etc but legs and arms felt like lead, so when I got in the house I couldn't be bothered to cook or eat, just cleaned my teeth and climbed into bed at 8.30pm. Scanned and reading was 4.1 but Libre reads at least 1 unit low and hadn't taken my evening Levemir yet, so felt it was safe to drop off and having cleaned my teeth I really didn't want to be eating glucose. Woke up at 2.20am with Libre reading "LO" and a long red line of several hours duration. Finger prick indicated things were not quite so bad at 3.4, so had 2 LIft tablets and back to sleep still without injecting Levemir, as it was too close to morning dose and then woke up at 6am on 5.7. So that is 6-7 units of Levemir that I didn't need last night for some unknown reason! Expecting a strong FOTF this morning without that evening Levemir so I injected extra Fiasp to cover it but looks like I am going to need to eat extra breakfast to soak it up! 
When I go for a run and get all hot and sweaty and gasping for air etc (ie proper exercise) I reduce my evening Levemir by 1.5 units..... but I haven't been for a run in 3 days and a gentle hack out where the horse did all the work and I hypo with -7 units of Levemir!  Sometimes diabetes just doesn't make any sense at all!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, Dawn has returned after a weekend off.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@Telemóveis Your levels are incredibly stable.... I'm very jealous! Pleased to see you back posting and hope you have a great trip to the bowling alley and perhaps the tables will turn and you will thrash your Dad this time. I used to really enjoy bowling but after @Grannylorraine mentioned crazy golf, I have a real hankering to find a local facility and have a trip out to do that.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.6 here.

It’s weird how the stress of diagnosis can affect us @Telemóveis - take your time. I hope you have fun being thrashed!

It’s real, in-person knitting today, then Bake Off this evening. My life is soooo interesting!


----------



## stackingcups

10.8 again.


----------



## Barfly

6.9 today, chilly but glorious start to the day here in Poole.  Off on my bike for a ride through Baiter, Poole Park Poole Quay and I might just have a go at Constitution hill today on the return journey back to the Uni.
@Gwynn   Feel for you, hope she gets better in time.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:00 this morning. Patchy mist on the school run but currently a lovely sunny West Berks morning. @Gwynn I hope you have a better day with your wife today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.4 today

Well me and Bruce have been together 12 years today, what did I get him? Nothing, YET, wanted something specific but couldn't find it, finally found it but am waiting on a response from the website    xx


----------



## Maca44

4.2 and back to work after a really relaxing week off still its only 4 hours of mayhem a day.


----------



## Lanny

09:34 BS 6.0!  Ta Dah! See! A nice decent, in range figure IF I get up earlier!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A Very Happy 12th Anniversary to you @Kaylz & Bruce today!  Hopefully you’ll get him that perfect gift? Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> A Very Happy 12th Anniversary to you @Kaylz & Bruce today!  Hopefully you’ll get him that perfect gift? Fingers crossed emoji!


Thank you!  yes hopefully, just hope they get back to me soon as don't want him waiting too long on it! xx


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.7 today.
> I feel fine after my flu jab, although it actually hurt, never had that before. We formed an orderly queue, everyone had a mask on, and it all ran very smoothly. Just awaiting my text for my Covid booster now.
> 
> Not doing much today outside of the house, a bit of pottering about, preparing meals for the coming days whilst listening to Radio 2 is about as exciting as it gets!
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> @Grannylorraine your holiday sounds fabulous, after the hills and steps of Devon, Norfolk’s sounds right up my street.
> @Gwynn hope your wife has a better day today.
> @ColinUK have a great day at the office, don’t forget to put your trousers on!


Trousers! Pah!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Thank you!  yes hopefully, just hope they get back to me soon as don't want him waiting too long on it! xx


Happy 12th!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Happy 12th!!!!


Thanks my lovely  xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely  xx


And you got him the best thing he can ever want and that's your Love! x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.6 for me
 Been cutting grass etc, beats the frustration of trying to persuade out new (to us) mixing desk to talk to various PCs at the rehearsal studio last night. I thought I'd left testing networks behind me. Round 2 tomorrow night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And you got him the best thing he can ever want and that's your Love! x


That's a good one, maybe I should try using it lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> That's a good one, maybe I should try using it lol xx


Wear a bow in your hair and it's giftwrapped too!


----------



## SueEK

Happy anniversary @Kaylz and Bruce xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Happy anniversary @Kaylz and Bruce xx


Thank you  xx


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Wear a bow in your hair and it's giftwrapped too!


Ha! I haven't worn a bow or anything in my hair since I was about 5, he's think there was something wrong with me! lol xx


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Everyone seems busy!

A 6.1 for me today. A few minor hypo moments today

Congratulations @Kaylz

Pleased you liked Norfolk @Grannylorraine Hunstanton is lovely but not in August - it’s far to busy! Mind you I don’t have to go to Hunstanton in August ! 

Bake-off anyone ?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today 
was tempted to retest after a cu of tea but 5.1 it is 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good, dark cold, morning everyone. I do like the positive chatter here. It certainly cheers me up and makes me feel more human. In fact on some days it's the only human 'contact' I have.

My wife was much better yesterday and we had a better day. Thanks for all your 'well wishes'

Spent the afternoon cooking. A new version of flapjack (new version for me at least). I used a mixture of fine, rough, 'mixed grain' oats and added a small amount of treacle, and halved the amount of sugar too. The result. Ohhhh wow, so tasty and a nice texture.

Then I cooked the tea. By request another cheese, tomato and chicken pizza. My helping, 1/8 of the thing. Looked a bit small on the plate but in actual fact it was just fine. Soooo tasty.

It looks like my new supplement (home, completely unscientific) trial to try to combat my minor neuropathy has got off to a good start as the symptoms do seem to have decreased enough for me to notice. Could be coincidence. Could be placaebo or psychological expectation driven change. No idea. I am just pleased that right now the symptoms are less.

Hmmm weight dropped significantly yesterday. I went for a huge walk and had eaten and drunk far too little. I will adress that today. I don't want my weight to drop any further!!!

Nothing planned for today so I will go for a short walk and spend the rest of the day resting.

BG 4.6


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.2 today x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Our 37th Wedding anniversary today. I can still remember vividly the rain hammering down on the vestry roof while we were signing the register, and after we came back down the aisle we cowered in the doorway until it had stopped. The poor organist got to the end of Widor's Toccata and manfully played it all over again, his fingers must have been dropping off. Luckily at that point the sun came out for the photos.


----------



## SueEK

@Robin - many congratulations on your anniversary. Enjoy your day x


----------



## stackingcups

12.3. Bit miffed. Readings through the day are up too. Seems the worse my period gets the higher my readings go? So frustrating.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

Oo, Oo, what is this mysterious gift @Kaylz - do tell. Congrats on your 12 years (and 1day) together.

Off to catch up with my mum’s news today. She’s been on her annual trip to the Lakes with her 3 sisters, so there’ll be lots of funny stories. The inhabitants of Hawkshead are still reeling...

Congrats @Robin - I hope you’ve got something nice planned.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone    5.3 today after a random 11.9 last night

Bowling was great even though I lost both games (123 vs 82 and 111 vs 77). He was beaten at pool and Pac-Man air hockey though so I think we’re even 

Watched Bake Off last night and it definitely feels different when you’re diabetic. I  still want tleat everything though lol.

My diabetic appointment was moved to today so have that to look forward to, followed by trip to nans and a meal out later 

Wishing everyone a pleasant day


----------



## Barfly

8.2 today for me.  A bit high, wondering if it was the KFF (Kentucky fried fish from M&S basa fillets covered in batter stuff - bloomin' delicious) with the cheese sauce and veg I had last night or the 21 mile bike ride yesterday.  I thought exercise was supposed to reduce your levels, well I was pretty knackered afterwards too.  Had a good night's kip too so not sure what's going on.
Another beaut day here in Poole, off to Men's Shed later.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.   
And congratulations to @Robin and @Kaylz  on your respective anniversaries.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 for me today.
It’s not a very nice day, just nondescript. No big plans again, it’s great. No news on BIL funeral yet, hoping to hear soon as it’s a long way from us and we may need to stay over. 
Bake Off was great, I like them all at the moment, but Jürgen and Giuseppe stand out so far, very precise. I really like the young vegan girl, she’s really quite funny. Pru’s doppelgänger is also very likeable. Good show. @Telemóveis it’s  too early to want to eat the cakes, most of them are too messy! I’ll give it a couple of weeks before I start drooling! 

Happy anniversary @Robin. Hope you both have a lovely day.  It’s also my bother in law’s and sister in law’s anniversary, their 20th. They had lovely autumnal weather if I remember rightly. They are currently in West Yorkshire celebrating, without the children!

Have a Wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.5 for me today 

@Bexlee @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Bloden thanks  and the gift is nothing too special or exciting to anyone else but I wanted a glass block with an old photo of us (from 2010 on our first weekend away together) but engraved too, plenty of places offer one or the other but not both but the company still haven't gotten back to me  he got me a lovely glass ornament engraved so thinking along the same lines lol

@Robin congratulations and Happy Anniversary xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning after a trip into the teens last night for no good reason, but at least it helped me make a decision on my evening Levemir and I bunged in 6 units plus a total of 3 stacked corrections (I'm so naughty ) and managed to get things nicely back under control by 5am with regular 2 hourly alarms through the night.
That said, I have deviated from my normal low carb breakfast and thrown a big bowl of jumbo oats porridge down my neck just now because I am out of yoghurt for my usual breakfast.. trip to the shops on the cards for today. May need to get the pen out for some more corrections soon!

@Telemóveis So pleased you had a good day with your Dad and that you evened the scores up at air hockey and pool. Hope all goes well with your diabetes appointment today.

@Gwynn So pleased your wife was better yesterday and hope that continues into today. 

@Robin Happy Anniversary. Hope you have a lovely day.

And congrats to @Kaylz on your 12 years together yesterday. 

We seem to be having a bit of a dearth of HSs at the moment. I wonder if that is a sign of the seasons changing. Anyone want to step up to the mark?  @adrian1der perhaps??


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 for me this morning after a relaxing spa day yesterday.

@Robin - congratulations on your 37th anniversary.


----------



## ColinUK

And well clear of the mark here this morning with an 8.0 
Feel a little rough today so probably connected. Also Alexa has decided to unpair all of the group speakers at home today so gotta figure out why and reset them. 
WFH today and that’s sometimes fine and sometimes not. If I’m feeling a little out of sorts it’s tougher because it’s just me on my lonesome but I’ll plod through and will head out for a long walk afterwards I think. 


@Robin congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 now. Quite peculiar. No breakfast yet.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> . . . . Alexa has decided to unpair all of the group speakers at home today so gotta figure out why and reset them. . . . .


It's a pain isn't it. It's only started happening recently, so probably as a result of an upgrade. There is a FB support group you can join that are very helpful if you need it.









						Amazon Echo - UK Alexa Help & Support
					

We're a friendly bunch, and with a large and knowledgeable membership. You'll always find someone with the experience to help you with your Alexa related issues no matter how straightforward or...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 it was.

Going to be outside again today taking advantage of the fine weather.

This evening round 2 of the mixer v computer wars.

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Lanny

10:38 BS 7.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Molly M

7.3 here - a little bit up from what it has been. Had chips from the chippy last night (first spuds from the start of July) so suspect those might be playing a little part as I have been mostly in the 5’s lately.


----------



## freesia

Happy Anniversary @Robin


----------



## Gwynn

Not sure what happened to my post just now. It seemed to just dissapear.

Ahh found it in the wrong topic. I hope that's not a foretaste of how things are going to go today....

And now I can't paste it in here!!!

I have odd days when silly little things constantly go awry.

Anyway BG 4.8 which is excellent.

My feet tingling and numbness continues to reduce which is encouraging. I hope it goes away completely.

Nothing planned for today and the cold wind has picked up too, so I am not sure if I will go out for a walk either. Not keen on 'cold'.

My weight is just under my goal but I am struggling to eat enough without breaking the carb limit which is already raised for weight maintenance to 150g a day. I preder it to be under 100g.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning after another early night (in bed by 8pm...probably asleep by half past) with no evening Levemir. 
4.8 at bedtime and a beautiful flatfish all night on the Libre. 
Just had my normal 22units of Levemir this morning and a couple of Fiasp for FOTF but that is 6 units of Levemir I didn't need last night again because I was in bed early and slept a long time. I should also say I skipped tea/dinner apart from a mini sausage roll and a few chips (about 5) which I injected 1.5 units of Fiasp for and I didn't really have any lunch just a chunk of cheese with piccalilli, but the food or lack of it should not impact the Levemir. It has to be the early sleep as sleeping always reduces my levels. I will be experimenting more with this although not sure I could sleep every night at 8pm!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

I haven’t read through everybody’s posts but hope were all doing OK
have A great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Slightly disappointing 8.0 this morning. Only thing out of the ordinary for me last night was 70% chocolate instead of 85 and I was on a 7.8 before bed last night.

I’ll hop on the exercise bike for a little bit in a while and that’ll bring it down I’m sure. Also walking to/from the office again today and that’s about 45 mins brisk walk uphill all the way this morning. Lovely slow amble all the way down the hill afterwards of course!

Stepped up routine BG checks just to get back on top of things and help me take control and make more informed mindful decisions.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.4 for me. Exhausted and we're not even halfway through the half term!!
Enjoy your day whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a still darkish North Cumbria and it’s nearly 7.30. 6.7 for me today.

Off to a hospital appointment this morning in West Cumbria, they still eat their young there! Just joking, sort of, I lived there when I was a child. Anyhoo, off to see someone  in ENT about my ringing/ whooshing/sensitive to high pitched noise ears, and associated balance issues. Think today is just an hearing test, pity I’ve to drive two hours to get it done, but that’s the way it goes at the minute though. I might pop and see my childhood village on the way home, if there’s anyone left! 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.6 here.

I hope your appointment went well yesterday @Telemóveis.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Heating has come on again this morning, expect it was cold outside again last night.
Oh, just checked our neighbour's weather station, which he conveniently relays online. 10 degrees, but yesterday it was a foggy 7, brrr.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today. Unexpected visitor yesterday which was nice. Thinking of popping into work as good friends last day today.
Have a good day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 today. I just keep yo-yoing on either side of that special number.   

Dez


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone    6.3 today

Thanks @Bloden my appointment went very well, my DSN did a HbA1c check and it was 43 which is apparently very good. I know that when in hospital it was 100+ but I can’t remember the exact number. I don’t have to go back until December, although I have an appointment with the dietitian today  to check carb counting is going well.

Meal out with dad and nan was nice , pizza night tonight which should be interesting BG wise 

Wishing everyone a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something for me, was ages ago so forgotten lol

Well Bruce's present was finally ordered yesterday after the company eventually got back to me, also ordered a book for mum's birthday and a box of Black Magic while I was ordering her 3kg of chocolate limes from the site that sells wholesale to the public, there seems to be some issues with chocolate limes as none of the shops here that usually have bags of them have any and the wholesale website was out of stock of most brands, thankfully Bruce managed to get his hands on a bag at Tesco in the next town so that'll keep her going until the 3kg arrive    xx


----------



## ColinUK

Help!!
I’m considering registering for a half marathon for DUK in April 2022. I don’t run anywhere at the moment so someone please talk me out of this madness!


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today looks like another sunny day x


----------



## Barfly

Gwynn said:


> Not sure what happened to my post just now. It seemed to just dissapear.
> 
> Ahh found it in the wrong topic. I hope that's not a foretaste of how things are going to go today....
> 
> And now I can't paste it in here!!!
> 
> I have odd days when silly little things constantly go awry.
> 
> Anyway BG 4.8 which is excellent.
> 
> My feet tingling and numbness continues to reduce which is encouraging. I hope it goes away completely.
> 
> Nothing planned for today and the cold wind has picked up too, so I am not sure if I will go out for a walk either. Not keen on 'cold'.
> 
> My weight is just under my goal but I am struggling to eat enough without breaking the carb limit which is already raised for weight maintenance to 150g a day. I preder it to be under 100g.


Glad to hear your feet are better.  I have the same issue, had it for 2-3 years, and have only just understood it may be down to the diabetes before I was diagnosed.  What have you done specifically to alleviate the symptoms?
Cheers, Tony


----------



## Barfly

7.1 today.  Beaut day out there cobbers!  Off to Weymouth for another of the lovely Jane's "little run out" today.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I have walked up to the yard (steep hill), fed and mucked out and groomed 4 horses and my levels have barely budged and my current reading is 4.9. If the straight line continues, do I assume I have died and I am now existing in some parallel universe where BG levels behave themselves! If so, I like it here!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Help!!
> I’m considering registering for a half marathon for DUK in April 2022. I don’t run anywhere at the moment so someone please talk me out of this madness!


What one are you thinking of doing?  I am doing the London Landmarks in April, but running for Tommys, was supposed to do it in 2020, but got postponed 3 times, then I couldn't make the 1st August date.  If it is a different one I'll come and join you.

7.5 for me this morning, a lovely day out at Southend yesterday, did 26,000 steps walking but also with my evening run.


----------



## Gwynn

Barfly, I am running an experiment after reading someone elses thoughts on neuropathy and they seem to have helped themselves. It might have been on this forum.

I have started taking three new supplements from a company called Biovea

1. Evening Primrose Oil (1300mg tablets)
2. R-Alpha Lipoic Acid (apparently the R is important) + Biotin
3. A type of Vitamin C tablet called Friendly-C (500mg tablets) - a sort of multi mineral/vitamin

I take one of each per day early in the morning 30 mins before breakfast. It was recommended to take them on an empty stomach.

A word of note regarding Biovea. Their communication seems very poor, delivery is quite slow (took 2 weeks to arrive) but they are legit. However, there are a few poor reviews on the internet (and good ones too) which almost put me off.

The results for me have been very encouraging and surprisingly quick. The tingling and numbness are significantly reduced but not completely gone (after just one week). However, this is an experiment by me on me and may not suit or work for anyone else. If anyone considers trying it then please consult your doctor first and look it up on the internet.

It could be all just a load of hogwash, but I am keen to try anything to stop the neuropathy. I am none too keen on amputations either.

I will post any results as they come along, good or bad.

One other point. If this can help others at all then that would be very good. The NHS's stock response that neuropathy is permanent and irreversible is a bit too stark and discouraging.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and  4.8 for me oh this grey and drizzly morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> What one are you thinking of doing?  I am doing the London Landmarks in April, but running for Tommys, was supposed to do it in 2020, but got postponed 3 times, then I couldn't make the 1st August date.  If it is a different one I'll come and join you.
> 
> 7.5 for me this morning, a lovely day out at Southend yesterday, did 26,000 steps walking but also with my evening run.


London Landmarks Half - but for DUK

And I've just signed up and paid for the space.


----------



## Lanny

10:04 BS 8.4 Hmm! Could be better but, had a case of the munchies late last night as I watched the last Bond film & interrupted just after 1am by my BT hub going offline for an hour: periodically does this every so often around the early hours for some reason; had a couple of 25g Walkers Fish & Chips crisps without any bolus! I know I don’t need bolus for 1 bag & should have bolused a wee bit for 2 but, too late at night to think about how much & left it! So, finished the whole Bond film journey, finally, & went to bed around 4am! I enjoyed The Spy Who Loved Me the most, nostalgic 1st Bond for me, & Skyfall which REALLY stood out at the time & still packs a punch now! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- haven’t watched The Great British Bake off in years since the move to channel 4 but, decided to give it go again. Crikey! There were some very MESSY mini rolls!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 10:04 BS 8.4 Hmm! Could be better but, had a case of the munchies late last night as I watched the last Bond film & interrupted just after 1am by my BT hub going offline for an hour: periodically does this every so often around the early hours for some reason; had a couple of 25g Walkers Fish & Chips crisps without any bolus! I know I don’t need bolus for 1 bag & should have bolused a wee bit for 2 but, too late at night to think about how much & left it! So, finished the whole Bond film journey, finally, & went to bed around 4am! I enjoyed The Spy Who Loved Me the most, nostalgic 1st Bond for me, & Skyfall which REALLY stood out at the time & still packs a punch now!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> PS:- haven’t watched The Great British Bake off in years since the move to channel 4 but, decided to give it go again. Crikey! There were some very MESSY mini rolls!


They were generally horrendous on GBBO! They looked more like cakes from Nailed It! rather than GBBO.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Dark and gloomy out there but I have to go out to exercise in a while.

BG 5.1 soooo close

Nothing much planned for today.

Did an experiment yesterday afternoon. Eating some high carb food and testing 2 Hrs later. The high carb food was 2 slices of home made multi grain flapjack. 52.4g carbohydrate. BG result 2Hrs later was 5.3. This is very encouraging to me, but I will not push the limits like that very often. I was just curious. Today it's back to normal meals again, except that I have switched my lunch and special afternoon test foods. I want to see if my prawn salad affects things at all.

Anyway, I hope you all have a great day today

Oh oh, I forgot, it's the weekly shopping this morning. Odd day to have it on. Hmm


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour! 6.1 this morning for me. 
Little package arrived in the post yesterday and it was the replacement drums from Roche for the FastClix and they fit. So that’s all primed and ready to use later today. Also bought the Carbs&Cal app yesterday (and used it to log everything I ate yesterday) and today two of their books are arriving (the main one plus the Salad one). I’m hoping they’ll help me get a grip on portion size and will give me a better grasp of carb consumption because I know I’ve yet to really nail that one. 
What else to report….? Cycled to work yesterday which was lovely and I’ll definitely be doing that again as it’s through really wide leafy Islington streets and was a good way to start the day, tomorrow I’m 99% certain I’ll do a ParkRun and tonight I’m off to see the folks and that’s always nice. 

Erm that’s the Colin Report over for the morning. No doubt I’ll pop in later though but have a great day folks and folkesses!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 7.9 this morning which I’m happy with as I didn’t go hypo during the night. Early urgent appointment with high risk podiatry because a little bit of my toe nail seems to have become embedded in my skin. Then home to finish a rag wreath for one of my best friend’s birthday - I’m absolutely loving the beautiful batik materials that I’ve used for it.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning world 6.2 on waking today

I cheated on the diet yesterday (went to Greggs had a sausage roll late & free cake)
used to eat from there to much haven’t even opened their app since last February, I’m not slipping but I think the occasional visit will be OK.

Looking forward to the weekend, but work today first 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me. Its been an odd week really, had a fair few hypos and extremely tired. Down to that maybe? Who knows anymore.
So glad its Friday. Have a good day


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 on my Libre this morning which I am delighted with but that was with 5 units of Levemir last night. So the last 5 days have been 6 units, 0 units, 6 units 0 units 5 units (evening doses) along with 22units in the morning which is keeping me pretty steady during the day. I am having to set a couple of alarms through the night when I am injecting evening Levemir to make sure I am safe... I'm on the original Libre still. Last night my levels dropped very gently from 7 at bedtime but no carb top up needed and I am very happy with the morning reading, so it was obviously the right amount. I did go to bed later last night at 11.30pm as oppose to 8pm when I have not injected any Levemir, but I am starting to find the night time dose a bit stressful with such a big variation for no apparent reason, so it is largely intuition as to how much.... ie guess work    I only needed 5.5units of Fiasp yesterday as well (no corrections) and I didn't get out for any formal exercise (just that well known BG lowering activity of shopping!) so something has dramatically changed and I have no idea what, especially as I would expect my insulin needs to increase at this time of year. It is just weird!


----------



## SueEK

5.9 today. Covid booster booked for Sunday. Popped into work yesterday, it felt weird, I felt weird and didn’t stay long.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.1 here.

It’s actual in-person in the classroom Welsh today...feeling a bit twitchy, I must admit, especially since Covid boosters are definitely not on the horizon (according to my surgery’s website). Oh well, if I’m not happy with the arrangements today, I’ll have to come up with a Plan B!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wow! What a night. I dreamt I was back in my younger days and I was modifying a payroll program to allow for new tax codes and NI rates. After that I had to copy the changes on to 200 5¼-inch floppy disks, for distribution to our clients. No wonder I was totally cream crackered when I awoke. Strangely enough, 5¼ is just a wee bit over 5.2 which I didn't score this morning. I got an unusual 6.0.

Thank goodness I hadn't dreamt about 8-inch floppy disks, 

Our younger viewers who may not know what a  5¼-inch floppy disk is can find out more here








						What is 5.25-inch Diskette?
					

Computer dictionary definition of what 5.25-inch diskette means, including related links, information, and terms.




					www.computerhope.com
				




Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Into Fiveland with 5.9.

Yesterday’s hospital appointment was “interesting”. Called in for my hearing test, had it, first time for me. Then told to sit down and I would see someone else for the results. Wasn’t really expecting that. Top and bottom of it, I definitely have tinnitus and hyperacusis ( sensitivity to loud, high pitched noises etc),  I’ve hearing loss in my right ear, left is fine, and I’m to have an MRI to make sure I don’t have a tumour. The balance problem, if not a tumour, could be to do with my continually aching shoulders, neck and hips. If that’s the case, next step the muscular skeletal team. To me it makes more sense than a tumour which is very rare. I must say it was worth the long journey as they were very helpful and explained things very well. I’ve been pointed in the direction of a website to cope with the tinnitus, and I just felt they listened and understood what I was saying even though it’s very hard to explain the noises you hear in your head! The MRI is classed as non urgent ( which is good in my eyes) so will be in about 12 weeks.

Baby Zara day today so must dash. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Barfly

Gwynn said:


> Barfly, I am running an experiment after reading someone elses thoughts on neuropathy and they seem to have helped themselves. It might have been on this forum.
> 
> I have started taking three new supplements from a company called Biovea
> 
> 1. Evening Primrose Oil (1300mg tablets)
> 2. R-Alpha Lipoic Acid (apparently the R is important) + Biotin
> 3. A type of Vitamin C tablet called Friendly-C (500mg tablets) - a sort of multi mineral/vitamin
> 
> I take one of each per day early in the morning 30 mins before breakfast. It was recommended to take them on an empty stomach.
> 
> A word of note regarding Biovea. Their communication seems very poor, delivery is quite slow (took 2 weeks to arrive) but they are legit. However, there are a few poor reviews on the internet (and good ones too) which almost put me off.
> 
> The results for me have been very encouraging and surprisingly quick. The tingling and numbness are significantly reduced but not completely gone (after just one week). However, this is an experiment by me on me and may not suit or work for anyone else. If anyone considers trying it then please consult your doctor first and look it up on the internet.
> 
> It could be all just a load of hogwash, but I am keen to try anything to stop the neuropathy. I am none too keen on amputations either.
> 
> I will post any results as they come along, good or bad.
> 
> One other point. If this can help others at all then that would be very good. The NHS's stock response that neuropathy is permanent and irreversible is a bit too stark and discouraging.


Thanks for this, I'll wait for your results before trying it myself!  All the best, Tony.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I was 7.something today, will try to remember it tomorrow lol xx


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  I have reduced my finger-pricking regime to one in the morning before breakfast and one at night before bed.   The erratic ups and downs I have during the day were not conducive to a calm approach to my diabetes as there seems to be absolutely no correlation between what I've eaten and exercise done to the massive spikes the testing was showing.
So I figured the best approach is to ignore them and if the morning and evening tests are within cooee of where they need to be, then I'm ok with that.
I'll see what the diabetic nursie has to say about my strategy when I eventually get to see her sometime in October after her honeymoon, hopefully she'll have had a good time and will be well rested after her holiday.  She's a lovely young lady and has helped me a lot.


----------



## Maca44

4.4 and a little disappointed with weight loss it's just that last stone and a bit that's hard.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg sounds like the team were very thorough and listened to you. Hope your MRI is clear and they get to the bottom of the problem. Hugs x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> . . . . I definitely have tinnitus and hyperacusis ( sensitivity to loud, high pitched noises etc), . . . .


I totally sympathise with you there @eggyg . I've something similar and crying babies or announcements over tannoys really do my head in.  I have an app that plays white/pink noise which I find helps, especially if I can't sleep. Strangely enough it doesn't trouble me so much these days or maybe I'm just going deaf.


----------



## Bloden

What a brilliant, in-depth appointment @eggyg. I’d never heard of hyperacusis, and trying to describe tinnitus   - helicopter flying over the house, old-fashioned kettle boiling, Bloden’s tummy rumbling (oh no, hang on, that’s real). How did you describe yours? I hope they get to the bottom of it all asap.

Hahahaha @MeeTooTeeTwo. You have the craziest dreams.  Floppy disks - that makes me feel ancient!


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I totally sympathise with you there @eggyg . I've something similar and crying babies or announcements over tannoys really do my head in.  I have an app that plays white/pink noise which I find helps, especially if I can't sleep. Strangely enough it doesn't trouble me so much these days or maybe I'm just going deaf.


Mine’s Mr Eggy’s whistling, pots and pans being bashed together, cutlery being dropped, certain TV programme music, too bassy/bassie (sp?) and it’s painful.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> What a brilliant, in-depth appointment @eggyg. I’d never heard of hyperacusis, and trying to describe tinnitus   - helicopter flying over the house, old-fashioned kettle boiling, Bloden’s tummy rumbling (oh no, hang on, that’s real). How did you describe yours? I hope they get to the bottom of it all asap.
> 
> Hahahaha @MeeTooTeeTwo. You have the craziest dreams.  Floppy disks - that makes me feel ancient!


Whooshing, train rumbling slowly along the tracks and buzzing, amongst others. It is difficult to explain but she seemed to understand! I think it’s my misspent youth in nightclubs dancing too close to the speakers which is the culprit! Although apparently 90% of cases are due to hearing loss. I never realised I was “deaf” but Mr Eggy does tell me to turn the sound down on the TV,  and he’s started to mumble a lot!


----------



## Docb

eggyg said:


> Mine’s Mr Eggy’s whistling, pots and pans being bashed together, cutlery being dropped, certain TV programme music, too bassy/bassie (sp?) and it’s painful.


And mine is a hissing "white" noise.  One of the most irritating things is the disappearance of the "cocktail party" effect, the ability to pick out and focus on a specific sound source from amongst many sources.  It is absolutely impossible to have any sort of conversation with anybody in a crowded pub and background muzac can be an absolute nightmare.

Don't think mine is anything to do with listening to loud music - something I have never done.  More likely related to the other neurological malfunctions in my head which may or may not be related to diabetes.  Mononeuropathy multiplex is what the neurologist has come up with.  As far as I can work out that is Latin for something I knew already, that there is something annoyingly wrong with the sensory system in my face and that he is not prepared to commit to any explanation of why it is happening.


----------



## Leadinglights

My OH has had tinnitus on and off for years but can't pin down what causes it to be off rather than on, though if other things pain him the less he is aware of the tinnitus. It seems to be a single frequency high pitched sound.
He did work in a noisy environment as a youth but of course in those days nobody wore ear defenders.


----------



## Lanny

A BIG GIGANTIC WHOPPER!  10:01 BS 13.5 But, it matched how I felt! Absolutely ROTTEN! Self induced, & I’ll certainly won’t be doing THAT again in a hurry, Ventolin, along with Clenil, asthma inhalers just before going to bed! It not only turned out that I didn’t need the Ventolin but, it actually set my heart racing so much it was pounding SO loudly in my ears all night that I couldn’t sleep! At times it felt like my heart was pounding out of my chest! But, at some point it DID wear off & I dozed off eventually for me to be annoyed by my, now in recent mornings, 10am alarm for LR: been getting up consistently around that time so, kept the LR doses at 10am & 10pm! All because I’ve been feeling a bit panty at night while sleeping & I felt short of breath when turning in last night too but, not actually wheezing: I only take Clenil, the preventer, normally & only take the Ventolin, I’m afraid that Salbutamol will never stick in my mind & SOME of the younger doctors have been puzzled by it, when wheezing or having an attack! But, I’ve always been sensitive to it as  I’ve always felt the slight increase in heart rate after it!

Tried going back to sleep but, can’t & I’m throwing in the towel to have breakfast! With just LR & no bolus, yet, upon waking earlier my BS is already starting to go down: suspected as much as it was mainly stress induced; sometimes my waking levels have been elevated by stress like that before & then, drops afterwards!  A quite hefty chunk in this case even though it was only 47 minutes after LR 10:53 BS 10.3 but, I was HIGHLY STRESSED this time with my heart pounding all night! I WILL NOT TAKE VENTOLIN AGAIN IF I DON’T NEED IT!!! Jabbing My Finger Into My Thick Skull emoji!

Oops!  Better stick a warning at the top of the post!

Anyways, enough of THAT! 

Saw the first episode of the third series of Ru Paul’s Drag Race UK & really enjoyed it!  I like the double lip sync’s: to win the weekly badge & to avoid elimination; thought it hampered Davina, from the first series, that she only did one to win in the final & didn’t have the experience of fighting for it! Now, you have to fight to win the badge too but, I really thought that Victoria Scone had the edge over Kystal Versace in both runway outfits!

Stomach eruptions becoming seismic now so, breakfast & I’ll catch up on this thread!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me
  Been gardening and trimming the remnants of my golden flowing locks. Nearly took it down to the wood but remembered just in time to put the number 4 guard on the clippers.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today another busy day grandkids coming today after school x


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
A few days missing but this morning was 6.6. 
Levels have been a little varied this last week but generally good. 
It has suddenly spiked to 11.6 2 hours after breakfast of 40g porridge oats and a pint of water.  
Is this the start of another failing of pancreas or just one of those things?
Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to mention that I used the FastClix this morning and it's a delight compared to the one I have been using. They're not lying when they say it's relatively painless!


----------



## Telemóveis

Afternoon everyone, 6.9 today, hoping I will settle back into the 5s ASAP 

Appointment with dietitian went well, been told to reduce morning Levemir to 6, and no -1 to my breakfast NovoRapid to stop me dropping between breakfast and lunch.

Also discussed my weight (or lack of) because I’ve never been happy with it. Have a BMI of 17 so been given some tips on raising that. Would be nice to feel a lot more confident with my body.

Wishing everyone a good afternoon/evening/night


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Good Morning
> A few days missing but this morning was 6.6.
> Levels have been a little varied this last week but generally good.
> It has suddenly spiked to 11.6 2 hours after breakfast of 40g porridge oats and a pint of water.
> Is this the start of another failing of pancreas or just one of those things?
> Have a great day


If you started on 6.6 (or possibly higher if that was a waking reading) as your levels may well increase due to FOTF then going up to 11.6 2 hours after 40g porridge doesn't seem too unreasonable to me. I know you are on a mixed insulin which is different and your pancreas is probably contributing quite a lot of endogenous insulin, but I went from a reading in the 5s up to just under 10 the day before yesterday at about the 1.5 hr point before dropping back down very slowly with 40g carbs from porridge/berries.... Or do you mean 40g of porridge oats which would be about 25g carbs.... plus whatever you make it with ie milk/fruit?


----------



## stackingcups

12.5 this morning. 

Ended up feeling very low before lunch. Was 14.1 so not low at all but I was shaking and tearful and burst into tears when husband snapped at me. Woo. 

I am however on day 25 of a bad period, and had just got back from a DSN appointment that I'm not entirely sure went well. Just felt overall out of sorts I think.


----------



## ColinUK

stackingcups said:


> 12.5 this morning.
> 
> Ended up feeling very low before lunch. Was 14.1 so not low at all but I was shaking and tearful and burst into tears when husband snapped at me. Woo.
> 
> I am however on day 25 of a bad period, and had just got back from a DSN appointment that I'm not entirely sure went well. Just felt overall out of sorts I think.


Seems wrong somehow to "like" this post but wanted to say I hope you're feeling more you soon.


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> 12.5 this morning.
> 
> Ended up feeling very low before lunch. Was 14.1 so not low at all but I was shaking and tearful and burst into tears when husband snapped at me. Woo.
> 
> I am however on day 25 of a bad period, and had just got back from a DSN appointment that I'm not entirely sure went well. Just felt overall out of sorts I think.


Oh, I'm so sorry you are feeling low and your appointment with the DSN didn't go as well as you had perhaps hoped. They are there to give you support and it sounds like *they *failed if you came away from it feeling low. Have you upped your basal insulin recently? There is no reason why you can't increase it just because of your period and in fact I believe that adjusting basal for different times of the month is necessary, both upwards and downwards again, so don't feel you have to put things on hold in that respect. I am just thankful I didn't develop diabetes until I was menopausal. 

Hope you are feeling more positive soon. It does take time to get to grips with insulin use and it doesn't help when the goal posts keep moving, particularly due to other hormones messing your system up. Hang in there! It will get better. (((HUGS)))


----------



## stackingcups

The appointment didnt go how I expected, and I realised after it's because she's treating me like I'm type 2. She was talking about getting me into remission and it didn't click til after that she was assuming type 2 despite my mentioning 3c

She almost put me on metforming but decided on a SGLT2 inhibitor first. Lots of mentions of trying to reduce and stop insulin, asking about family history of diabetes and lots and lots of focus on my weight and explaining the very basics of nutrition to me. She wants me to fill out a food diary so she can advise me on carb cutting. 

I did manage to get her to change my basal insulin however, so I'm starting on tresiba next week.


----------



## Leadinglights

stackingcups said:


> The appointment didnt go how I expected, and I realised after it's because she's treating me like I'm type 2. She was talking about getting me into remission and it didn't click til after that she was assuming type 2 despite my mentioning 3c
> 
> She almost put me on metforming but decided on a SGLT2 inhibitor first. Lots of mentions of trying to reduce and stop insulin, asking about family history of diabetes and lots and lots of focus on my weight and explaining the very basics of nutrition to me. She wants me to fill out a food diary so she can advise me on carb cutting.
> 
> I did manage to get her to change my basal insulin however, so I'm starting on tresiba next week.


With something like that you feel they have got somebody else's notes in front of them. It doesn't fill you with much confidence.
If you are able to e-mail her, you could say you were confused by some of the things she was suggesting as it didn't seem appropriate for you.


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> The appointment didnt go how I expected, and I realised after it's because she's treating me like I'm type 2. She was talking about getting me into remission and it didn't click til after that she was assuming type 2 despite my mentioning 3c
> 
> She almost put me on metforming but decided on a SGLT2 inhibitor first. Lots of mentions of trying to reduce and stop insulin, asking about family history of diabetes and lots and lots of focus on my weight and explaining the very basics of nutrition to me. She wants me to fill out a food diary so she can advise me on carb cutting.
> 
> I did manage to get her to change my basal insulin however, so I'm starting on tresiba next week.


Gosh! No wonder it didn't take much to tip you over into tears after an appointment like that! Was this really a Diabetic Specialist Nurse rather than a Diabetes trained nurse at your GP practice? 
I sometimes wonder if the Type 3c category is perhaps less helpful than it should be and you would be better just diagnosed Type 1. How very frustrating to have your appointment more or less wasted by the nurse not reading the notes or understanding the condition she is treating. It was her failure not yours but as you get more experienced you will go into these appointments more prepared for what you want out of it and have the confidence to steer the direction it goes in a bit more and be prepared to correct them when they get things wrong or don't fully understand the situation. I used to be in awe of medical professionals and a little bit frightened to speak up for myself, but this forum has helped to give me the confidence to take more control and show that I know what I am talking about and be prepared to fight for what I want from the appointment, rather than it perhaps being a box ticking exercise for them. 

Hope the Tresiba works out well for you and you start to feel more in control soon.


----------



## eggyg

Sorry about rubbish DSN appointment @stackingcups. I feel your pain, I had that for a long time I’m afraid, being treat as if I was Type 2, and I had had my pancreas removed! It beggars belief. My advise is to learn as much about Type 3c as you can, go back armed with the info and challenge her. It took me a long time I’m afraid ( 8 years) but don’t give in, I didn’t and I think they got sick of me in the end and they gave in!


----------



## stackingcups

Thanks all. I'm back to see her in 2 weeks, so will be at the ready to challenge her a bit then I think.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> If you started on 6.6 (or possibly higher if that was a waking reading) as your levels may well increase due to FOTF then going up to 11.6 2 hours after 40g porridge doesn't seem too unreasonable to me. I know you are on a mixed insulin which is different and your pancreas is probably contributing quite a lot of endogenous insulin, but I went from a reading in the 5s up to just under 10 the day before yesterday at about the 1.5 hr point before dropping back down very slowly with 40g carbs from porridge/berries.... Or do you mean 40g of porridge oats which would be about 25g carbs.... plus whatever you make it with ie milk/fruit?



I agree.  The 40g porridge oats is purely 40 g of oats made just with water.  No sugar No milk just tasteless porridge.  About 22 carbs and 148 calories. 
Admittedly it had dropped to 4.3 before lunch at 13:45.   ( just caught it in time)


----------



## DuncanLord

@stackingcups @rebrascora 
I had a meeting like that with one of the nurses at the doctors.   She was convinced I was type 2 because of my age. And I should learn to call myself Type 2. 
She even said I had the wrong diagnosis if they put me as type 1. 
 I think I got very cross and told her to read my f notes about the test positive for antibodies.  
I have not seen her since.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 5.4 for me. Exhausted and we're not even halfway through the half term!!
> Enjoy your day whatever you are doing.


4 weeks today @freesia ! Not that I’m counting !!!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 4 weeks today @freesia ! Not that I’m counting !!!


----------



## Gwynn

A very good morning to you all this very early morning. 

BG 5.1. Again sooo close.

All quiet here. Wife ok too. 

Saw Sky filming something on the beach yesterday morning. They wouldn't say what it was except that it was for a new television series. What amazed me was the number of lorries, cars, equipment, people involved. On the beach, when walking,  there was just me and in the distance one other person. Miles of no one. Back at the pier, at the end of my walk, there were literally hundreds of support people, Sky actors, technicians, etc. They seemed to use a company called 'Location One' which was emblazoned on all the vans and lorries. They had their own catering vans there too. Like a whole moving secret city.

On the walk I saw 6 swans flying ....just. 5 youngsters and an adult. It was very windy and they were struggling to make any progress. Their flight lasted about 2 minutes before they landed on the beach. They had started out about 50 yards in-land on a small man made lake. I guess it was a newbie learning flight for the yougsters. That time of year approaching when they all fly South for winter.

Anyway have a great day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 - yesterday I stayed in the fives all day pretty much so was hoping for a 5.Something to start the day today. Obviously my body said not quite.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> A very good morning to you all this very early morning.
> 
> BG 5.1. Again sooo close.
> 
> All quiet here. Wife ok too.
> 
> Saw Sky filming something on the beach yesterday morning. They wouldn't say what it was except that it was for a new television series. What amazed me was the number of lorries, cars, equipment, people involved. On the beach, when walking,  there was just me and in the distance one other person. Miles of no one. Back at the pier, at the end of my walk, there were literally hundreds of support people, Sky actors, technicians, etc. They seemed to use a company called 'Location One' which was emblazoned on all the vans and lorries. They had their own catering vans there too. Like a whole moving secret city.
> 
> On the walk I saw 6 swans flying ....just. 5 youngsters and an adult. It was very windy and they were struggling to make any progress. Their flight lasted about 2 minutes before they landed on the beach. They had started out about 50 yards in-land on a small man made lake. I guess it was a newbie learning flight for the yougsters. That time of year approaching when they all fly South for winter.
> 
> Anyway have a great day everyone.


Filmed an advert once where I was the only actor on set and there must have been easily 150 in the crew to make sure it all happened ok on the day. And contrary to what anyone else may tell you the most important thing is the, typically very high quality, catering!


----------



## mage 1

6.1 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

mage 1 said:


> 6.1 for me today


Twins!!


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 here with a dip into the red according to Libre through the night, but very much doubt I went below 4.5 in reality. 
No Levemir again last night and no lunch or dinner as such, other than a chunk of cheese with some piccalilli through the day and a few cream cheese stuffed peppadew peppers last night. Weird how I am just not hungry at the moment! Anyway, I can happily live with just one injection of Levemir a day and just one of Fiasp. 
I went to bed much later last night after a lovely evening with my friend watching Strictly. It was after midnight when I got home and I wasn't tired, so I can rule out those two factors (early to bed ie sleeping longer and being worn out) as being connected to the change in insulin needs. Levels were mid 5s and dropping ever so slightly so I decided I didn't need the Levemir again. 
Woke up feeling alert and refreshed just before 6am. I definitely like whatever has changed in my body. Needling much less insulin, waking up early and wanting to get out of bed and not feeling sluggish is all very pleasant.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   8.3 here.

Had another email yesterday from the people who fitted our kitchen - they’re REALLY keen to have some pics of our lovely kitchen for their social media, but I STILL haven’t painted in there. It’s the busiest room in the house! So, guess what I’m doing this weekend.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.1 for me this morning. 
Tempting fate even the DiabetesM App says, “Good You are doing well “
It reckons that the variability is now 2.9 and my chances of a low is minimal. 
Bet it won’t stay that way for long.  It usually has a panic about lunchtime and changes all its messages and colours. 
Have a great day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Hahahaha @MeeTooTeeTwo. You have the craziest dreams.


I think the weirdness of my dreams is directly proportional to the amount of cheese I eat the previous evening. 

4.6 for me today.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. The 6.1 step is full today,  budge up @ColinUK @mage 1 and @DuncanLord a little one needs to get on!

Not long been up, left Mr Eggy sleeping off last night’s pints. Out with the Class of ‘76, where by all accounts they act as if they’re still at school, minus the flares and Doc Martins! Luckily they can only manage a night out every couple of months these days! 

Covid booster for me later, and then off to see the farmers and their children. Haven’t seen them for quite a while as grandson had Covid, but he finally got out of prison yesterday and went back to school. Apparently he ran up the farm lonning to the awaiting school bus! Two weeks stuck in with his two sisters has probably tipped him over the edge! Looking forward to seeing them.

Have a great Saturday, whatever your plans.


----------



## stackingcups

12.9 today. Hoping for an all round better day. 

Youngest 14th Birthday today. Can't believe I have two 14 year olds. I don't feel old enough!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today (I remembered! lol)
xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, despite a four jelly baby hypo around 2am, and that with a slightly reduced basal last night. Very unseasonal, must be the sunny weather.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add apparently the town was manic yesterday, cars queuing along streets and around corners trying to get into the petrol station even though our wee Tesco express made people aware they had plenty and were getting another delivery today, there were some genuinely needing as they didn't have enough to get where they were needing to go but the majority were just panic buyers! 

Lidl's shelves were pretty empty again too xx


----------



## Barfly

7.7 today.  Not waking but before breakfast.  Don't have a clue what difference that makes.......  Dull and humidly warm here in Poole this morning.   Saw all the muppets queuing at the filling stations yesterday...bunch of sheeples.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.8 for me with a largish break in the line overnight. I must have slept well over 8 hours last night!

Friends coming around tonight and i'm cooking a 3 course meal (well, cheating a bit with the starter as part of it is bought).

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings fellow people  

4.5 today but considering I was 4.2 last night I’m happy (definitely over counted the dessert oops  )

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

stackingcups said:


> 12.9 today. Hoping for an all round better day.
> 
> Youngest 14th Birthday today. Can't believe I have two 14 year olds. I don't feel old enough!!


I have two 14year olds too. Grandchildren that is! I don’t feel old enough either.   
Happy birthday to your 14 year old!


----------



## eggyg

Barfly said:


> 7.7 today.  Not waking but before breakfast.  Don't have a clue what difference that makes.......  Dull and humidly warm here in Poole this morning.   Saw all the muppets queuing at the filling stations yesterday...bunch of sheeples.


That’ll be the same folks who bought all the loo roll last year. The difference is you can’t hoard fuel! I agree, total muppets!


----------



## Molly M

Morning, 5.6 here today - have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Robin

Drove us mad yesterday, @Kaylz , @Barfly and @eggyg . We drove down to Suffolk, and every time we came across a petrol station, (of which there were many on our cross country route), we were held up while the through traffic negotiated its way round the queue. Hoping that once everyone’s tank is full, they won’t keep topping it up, causing yet more queues when we have to buy some more to get home in a weeks time.


----------



## rebrascora

There was a very minor queue just extending off the forecourt when I stopped in yesterday with my fuel warning light on.   The £20 worth I put in should do me for a couple of weeks at least. I swing my legs for most local journeys these days. Better for me, better for the environment.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Nothing exciting planned for today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

10:06 BS 8.8 & quite relieved actually as I really didn’t KNOW what it would be?  Oh deary me! Can you Adam & Eve it? After the previous night’s little boo boo, which had sorted itself out with  a BS 5.3 by about 17:00 before the 2nd meal! I didn’t have long before I made another even bigger boo boo!

About to go to bed after my 10pm LR but, THAT all went out the window when I accidentally gave myself an extra +10 units because I was in between pens & added up my sums wrong: JUST realised it too late & both injections were in; what was left of the old pen & too much from the new pen!  WHAT DO I DO?

Well! The first thing I did was test & it was 21:51 BS 5.1 & I would normally have biscuits before going to bed anyway being below 6. I only had 2 meals yesterday & decided to go to bed without dinner so, I ate dinner & decided not to bolus for it at all & stay awake to keep testing. 23:47 BS 11.6, 01:08 BS 15.7 Still held my nerve & didn’t bolus, 01:26 BS 18.8 clearly needed SOME bolus & decided to give it the normal dose -10 for safety as I knew at SOME point the food vs too much basal would start pulling me back down, 02:00 BS 14.4, 03:00 BS 13.4 & too tired to stay up anymore so, ate a tsp of no sugar peanut butter on an oatcake & went to bed! 

The lesson here is always double check my sums, use the calculator if I have to, BEFORE I inject because once it’s in; it’s IN! 

So, here we are with another night of not much sleep! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Strictly later tonight & it’s their first dances! 

LR & meds are in & I’ll try to get a bit more sleep & rest if I can’t? 

Oh dear! You know that saying “it comes in three’s” am I going to make another silly mistake; I hope NOT? 

Will catch up on this thread later!  THAT’S for how my eyes felt upon waking & only just now not so blurry from 2 nights in a row of not enough sleep!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That’ll be the same folks who bought all the loo roll last year. The difference is you can’t hoard fuel! I agree, total muppets!


Of course you can hoard fuel. Just soak it into the loo rolls!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 for me today, didn't think that was too bad as it was the last day of our holiday I ate some treats, including a delicious sausage baguette which was eaten sitting on the sea wall at Southend, a chicken burger in the evening together with a Cornetto and a Walnut whip.   Had a lovely 2 weeks off of work, 1st week spend in Norfolk, 2nd week went to garden centres, a Spa day and 3 days at Southend sitting on the beach enjoying the sun at Chalkwell end, overall gained 3lbs in weight which isn't too bad.  Back to the healthy eating today.

Walked to Sainsbury's this morning as the whole area was jammed up by people queuing for the petrol station, we took our insulated wheeled picnic bag for the frozen bits, shop was almost empty as cars couldn't get past the petrol station queue to get to the car park.  So saved some petrol and got some exercise, I know I am lucky that we have 2 major supermarkets wishing walking distance of where I live, although both are uphill on the way back with the bags.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## freesia

@Lanny i hope your levels have settled now.




Lanny said:


> Strictly later tonight & it’s their first dances


I'm looking forward to Strictly tonight though i'll have to record it and watch later or tomorrow.


----------



## Bexlee

A 6.1 for me this morning. Just had flu jab. Our surgery isn’t doing the “oldies” yet which made me laugh a little when I had to confirm I was younger than 50 - is 50 old these days ?!

I actually need fuel and 3 petrol stations in the area are all empty - madness !

The attached photo. Made me giggle last night ……. I reckon I can get to and importantly from work up to Wednesday - it’s 60 mile round trip!


----------



## Bloden

Phew! @Lanny  Glad you’re ok.

Our local petrol station was in the paper cos of the queues. A question. Why is it journalists can’t be bothered looking up Welsh counties? The photos in the article were labelled Thisplace, Kent and Thatplace, Cheshire...then Atownin, Wales. We even have a north, a south...need I go on?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  The queue into my local garage yesterday was blocking the movement of traffic on the main road - people were rightly frustrated  Government should know, if you say 'Don't panic' people will panic  Especially when it's Grant Schapps you're supposed to trust


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.3 for me this morning and steady readings in the 7s and 8s most of the night, despite going to bed on 5.2 and opting for 2 units of Levemir.... a number plucked from thin air as being somewhere between 0 and 6 units. Had to get it wrong sooner or later when guessing is involved and better for levels to be a bit high than too low I suppose. 
Off to do a fun/boundary ride today somewhere up in the borders. I am assured it it beautiful countryside, so looking forward to that. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all.

Good readings all round this morning. Weight, Temperature, Pulse, Oxygen Saturation, Blood Pressure, all good.

But Blood Glucose was a seriously dismal failure missing the 5.2 aim at a reading of 5.0  

Only joking

But 5.2 is difficult to get.

Nothing planned today.

A few minor App changes. A short 60 minute walk. Food.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

It was dark when I got up! Staying close to home today cos I need the petrol in my car tomorrow. Our next car was always going to be electric - maybe it’s time to start doing some research into prices, etc.  Not today tho, DIY calls!

Have a relaxing day everyone.


----------



## mage 1

6.6 for me today not sure why best sleepI have had in a long time, my little granddaughter is coming round today she is learning to ride a bike without stabilisers so that should be fun hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Barfly

6.2 today.  Had to have a little smirk as I passed all the muppets queueing for petrol as I silently glided past in my electric car....... Got the granddaughter today, the lovely Jane wants to take her to Southampton, about a 60 mile round trip through the New Forest.  It will be manic there are 5 cruise ships docked at the moment so at least an extra 10,000 grockles moving about.....ah well, c'est la vie, the lovely Jane expects.......Bit cloudy with sunny spells in Poole today, it's 15deg now expected 21deg.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On finger pricking this morning, I was having difficulty getting any blood out so I gave the site an extra sharp squeeze. A tiny little droplet spurted out and landed on my cheek (face that is).  Never had that before. 
A second puncture wound produced 5.5. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> On finger pricking this morning, I was having difficulty getting any blood out so I gave the site an extra sharp squeeze. A tiny little droplet spurted out and landed on my cheek (face that is).  Never had that before.
> A second puncture wound produced 5.5.
> 
> Dez


Always a joy when you squeeze extra hard and you get a trio of blood drops and look like your finger has been food for triple fanged vampire!


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 today. Felt a bit off yesterday after completing my first ever Park Run! And no I didn’t run anything like the whole 5km, I did a nice combo of walk and jog the whole way though and I’ll certainly be back. 
Off out to meet a slightly problematic friend this morning. We’re hitting the farmers market and then a spot of brunch is in order. 
He’s problematic because he’s often so wrapped up in his own stuff conversation is quite one sided. 
I told him about the sexual assault stuff due example and there was no response at all other than to tell me how tough it was for him at work right now. 
He means well but I’m not actually sure if there’s room in my life for him anymore. We’ve not seen each other since the first lockdown so this is an attempt to see if what was once there is even vaguely present or if it’s time to accept that we’re two very different people on two very different paths.
And later on today I’ll sink onto another episode of Foundation and all will be right with the World.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.6 for me today

Going to apply a Libre tonight after being without for over a week now, please do wish me luck! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, I halved my basal last night, from 3 to 1.5 units, and it stopped the drop into hypoland. Trouble is, it’s now heading for the stratosphere. I’ve got my breakfast bolus in, and waiting for the rise to flatten before I eat.
I was one of those people queuing for fuel yesterday, even though I normally wouldn’t on pricinple. Actually, not queueing, we passed a petrol station on the way back from a trip to buy fish off the beach in Aldeburgh and realised it didn’t have much of a queue. They were restricting everyone to £20 worth, but that’s given us enough to get back home at the end of our break, and to feel comfortable doing a bit of running about here. I'm sure the crisis will resolve in a few days, but for peace of mind and not ruining our holiday with worry, it was worth it.
Good luck with the sensor, @Kaylz !


----------



## eggyg

Morning all folks. I’ve pottered about that much I’ve forgotten exactly what my number was. Maybe 6.4 or 6.5, it’s all the same really.

Arm very tender after Covid booster, it’s those docs, rough as anything, give me a nurse every time to give injection/ take blood everytime. Otherwise I feel fine, and relieved I’m triple jabbed!

It was lovely to see the farmers’ children yesterday. I swear grandson has grown yet again, everytime I see him he’s grown another inch. He towers over me ( doesn’t take much, 5 ft 2ins and shrinking) and has caught up with his Gags.

Nothing planned today except Amazon has just told me I’m getting a parcel, wasn’t due until tomorrow, I know they think it’s good getting things earlier but not when you have plans. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here, I halved my basal last night, from 3 to 1.5 units, and it stopped the drop into hypoland. Trouble is, it’s now heading for the stratosphere. I’ve got my breakfast bolus in, and waiting for the rise to flatten before I eat.
> I was one of those people queuing for fuel yesterday, even though I normally wouldn’t on pricinple. Actually, not queueing, we passed a petrol station on the way back from a trip to buy fish off the beach in Aldeburgh and realised it didn’t have much of a queue. They were restricting everyone to £20 worth, but that’s given us enough to get back home at the end of our break, and to feel comfortable doing a bit of running about here. I'm sure the crisis will resolve in a few days, but for peace of mind and not ruining our holiday with worry, it was worth it.
> Good luck with the sensor, @Kaylz !


We got petrol yesterday no bother from our local BP. We were on the last 60 miles in the tank and needed 50 for yesterday and a possible trip this week to Birmingham for BIL a funeral. So feel quite relieved. I popped down down to the garage later for eggs ( it’s a Spar) and still wasn’t any queues.


----------



## Lanny

09:24 BS 7.1 ALMOST in range but, anything decent I’ll take really after 3 silly mistakes in one day, as it turned out since I’d posted my waking up after a short nap BS on Friday somewhere else: gave me a right giggle late last night before turning in when @Bloden called me on it; KNEW I’d posted it but, not a sign of it here & thought I’d lost my marbles! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Enjoyed Strictly last night & enjoyed Robert Webb’s & Nadia’s dances the most as they made me laugh!  BUT, it was surreal to see Craig scoring so high on week one & Shirley scoring lower than Craig!

Edited to correct: Oops! That should be Nina Wadia!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.2 for me after a small hypo before bed then a high rebound overnight. 
Petrol queues all around here. I filled up last Thursday so should be ok for a month, hubby needs to get fuel soon, hopefully the panic buying will have died down. Ridiculous! I love @Bexlee caption yesterday!
Not much planned today apart from ironing and watching Strictly recorded from last night. 
@Kaylz good luck with the sensor!
@ColinUK sometimes friendships do run their course. I hope everything is ok one way or another.
@Northener, love the pic
@Robin enjoy your holiday.
Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Nothing much planned for today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning all. 12.3 today. Period still ongoing  missing being in the 10s now.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7 for me and booster jab this afternoon. No fuel for love nor money round here and I need some for Tuesday for yet another hospital appointment in London and probably getting stuck on the M25 by Greenpeace protestors again. I’m cheesed off with them, I pay a small amount each month to them and I’ve decided to cancel it as I don’t think blocking motorways does their cause any favours whatsoever.  @Robin glad you managed to get some fuel. Strictly was brilliant last night, loved every minute. AJ was brilliant doing the jive but if she doesn’t stop talking I will rapidly go off her.
@freesia hope  the meal went well last night and that you have a better week.
@stackingcups sorry to hear about your ongoing period.  I dont know your age but I had a similar problem and after years of toing and froing to the GP and hospital I eventually had an ablation, best decision ever. Perhaps you could ask your GP about this.
@ColinUK sad to say but sometimes we have to end or put on pause some friendships, especially when so one sided, I know to my cost and emotional upset how this can effect you  - only you will know what to do. Good luck with your day out x
Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## stackingcups

@SueEK  I'm 38. I've had problems like this before, but I'm always just told to lose weight. Hoping to have weight loss surgery soon and then get all the things sorted that they've been putting down to me being a fatty!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.0 for me today at 07:45.   Late waking,(naughty me). 
Porridge oats for breakfast.  Yes plain boring 40g of oats and water.    What’s life coming to?  Missing my Weekend full English more than when I started in March.   Oh well time rolls on and weight comes down. 
2 hours later 9.8 and App is saying Glucose too variable.    
No work as DVLA still can’t even open post.   Bills piling up.   This Type 1 is like a slow death sentence.  What’s the point if life (as known before) stops. 
Sorry just feeling really down.  Trying to get things in balance.   BUT really if this is life for eternity.  
Follow advice and what good does it do?
Sorry once again for the rant!
Onwards to cook dinner.   Roast chicken.  Stuffing and jacket potato already in oven
Bet that will put glucose in red.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 this morning, so going the wrong way after my first day of healthy eating and watching carb intake for two weeks.  Been for a run this morning did 8k as both my friends hadn't run for a while so stopped at 6k then went to get coffee so I just did a bit more and met them back at the bench where we sit and chat after running.

@ColinUK - well done on the Parkrun, I have never done one as I run on a Friday morning and then again on a Sunday and don't want to run 3 consecutive days.  Re the friend, I have one like that, so whilst I keep in touch with her, if I am not in a good place myself then I don't meet up with her as she will only want to talk about her problems.  You do what is best for yourself.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

stackingcups said:


> @SueEK  I'm 38. I've had problems like this before, but I'm always just told to lose weight. Hoping to have weight loss surgery soon and then get all the things sorted that they've been putting down to me being a fatty!


I’m certainly no medic but how can being overweight alone cause such problems which must make you continually tired and worn out. I hope you get things sorted very soon.


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 today. Felt a bit off yesterday after completing my first ever Park Run! And no I didn’t run anything like the whole 5km, I did a nice combo of walk and jog the whole way though and I’ll certainly be back.
> Off out to meet a slightly problematic friend this morning. We’re hitting the farmers market and then a spot of brunch is in order.
> He’s problematic because he’s often so wrapped up in his own stuff conversation is quite one sided.
> I told him about the sexual assault stuff due example and there was no response at all other than to tell me how tough it was for him at work right now.
> He means well but I’m not actually sure if there’s room in my life for him anymore. We’ve not seen each other since the first lockdown so this is an attempt to see if what was once there is even vaguely present or if it’s time to accept that we’re two very different people on two very different paths.
> And later on today I’ll sink onto another episode of Foundation and all will be right with the World.


Colin,. You need to persevere with every friend you have.  Trust me, as you age it's more difficult than ever to make new friends.  After spending most of the last 40 years in Aussie, when we returned my old friends were either dead, moved away or we found that we had very little in common.
Keep trying.
Best regards Tony.


----------



## freesia

DuncanLord said:


> No work as DVLA still can’t even open post


Have you tried contacting your MP? My licence took months to come back. Eventually i emailed my MP telling him the problem and saying that as the DVLA were a gov department and the gov were encouraging us all to get back to work, it beggared belief that they were not making their own departments go back. It was probably coincidence but the following week i had a copy of a letter he had sent to the DVLA and a couple of days later, my licence came through!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> hope the meal went well last night and


Thank you. It was a lovely evening. I've always cooked for family but never friends so i was a bit nervous that they would like my cooking. Luckily they did and ate every bit.


----------



## Barfly

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 7.0 for me today at 07:45.   Late waking,(naughty me).
> Porridge oats for breakfast.  Yes plain boring 40g of oats and water.    What’s life coming to?  Missing my Weekend full English more than when I started in March.   Oh well time rolls on and weight comes down.
> 2 hours later 9.8 and App is saying Glucose too variable.
> No work as DVLA still can’t even open post.   Bills piling up.   This Type 1 is like a slow death sentence.  What’s the point if life (as known before) stops.
> Sorry just feeling really down.  Trying to get things in balance.   BUT really if this is life for eternity.
> Follow advice and what good does it do?
> Sorry once again for the rant!
> Onwards to cook dinner.   Roast chicken.  Stuffing and jacket potato already in oven
> Bet that will put glucose in red.


Life is sweet at any price.


----------



## ColinUK




----------



## ColinUK

Oops! Did it twice!

Odd experience this afternoon though. In John Lewis with a friend and I felt like I about to faint. It’s happened before but I’ve not mentioned it to the doctor. This time I will. 
Legs shaking and not able really to stand without holding on to something for support. Vision blurs momentarily then clears again. Heart races but settles just as quickly as it comes on. It’s seconds but feels like minutes. 
After it’s passed I’m as right as rain.
I’ve checked BG many times today and it’s been between 7.1 and 5.3 all day. Blood pressure I’ve just taken and is 120/78 with a pulse of 72.
Maybe a touch dehydrated I guess but nothing else out of the ordinary. 

As I said I’m going to mention it to the gp and see what they say but the look on the face of my friend was a shocker. He thought I was having either a stroke or a heart attack. I wasn’t having either I’m pleased to say.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Oops! Did it twice!
> 
> Odd experience this afternoon though. In John Lewis with a friend and I felt like I about to faint. It’s happened before but I’ve not mentioned it to the doctor. This time I will.
> Legs shaking and not able really to stand without holding on to something for support. Vision blurs momentarily then clears again. Heart races but settles just as quickly as it comes on. It’s seconds but feels like minutes.
> After it’s passed I’m as right as rain.
> I’ve checked BG many times today and it’s been between 7.1 and 5.3 all day. Blood pressure I’ve just taken and is 120/78 with a pulse of 72.
> Maybe a touch dehydrated I guess but nothing else out of the ordinary.
> 
> As I said I’m going to mention it to the gp and see what they say but the look on the face of my friend was a shocker. He thought I was having either a stroke or a heart attack. I wasn’t having either I’m pleased to say.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I did similar but actually fell to floor.  Was taken to A&E as I’d banged and cut head. ( no sense no feeling)
Eventually they said it was a sudden lowering of blood pressure caused probably by dehydration.  
Same effect if you suddenly stand and go slightly dizzy for a few seconds.  I can’t remember the technical term but was told nothing to worry about and it happens on odd occasions in people.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK could it have been anxiety related?


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> @ColinUK could it have been anxiety related?


Not in the least no. Was having a whale of a time.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Wow, i'm first up!! 8.6 for me on this wet dark morning.


----------



## eggyg

Damn! Beaten to it! A nice round 6 for me today. Exactly the same as I went to bed on last night, I did have a 13grm snack though.
Been awake since 4.15! Aching all over, is it my booster jab I wonder? Did have a 5.5 mile walk yesterday but that’s quite normal for us. Hmmm…..I’ll just take some painkillers. It’s also raining very hard and it’s very windy, our old wooden sash windows were doing some rattling. That didn’t help so got up.

Not much happening today, Mr Eggy doing nursery run later. I’m making a fish pie.

@ColinUK any ear problems? That could put you off balance, but if you felt “ funny” too it would definitely be dehydration. Had you had a big meal? I’m a fainter, always have been, a big meal can do it to me.
@SueEK hope your booster went ok.
Have a good day folks, I think the summer’s over.


----------



## Gwynn

Woke at 4am. Decided to have a lie in regardless of whether my BGs might climb with a dawn effect. Sooo dark, cold, wet and windy out there too. Nice warm bed.

Two hours later I got up. BG 4.3 !!!! Eh? Still that's ok.

Spent all day yesterday waiting for a delivery that never materialised. Some replacement doors for the kitchen cupboards that went faulty !!! I will have to ring them today and see what went wrong. My guess is that they don't actually deliver on Sundays. No big deal anyway.

Felt a bit miserable when I first got up at 6am. Unusual for me. Too much miserable news yesterday, and the day before, and the day before that, etc. It does get to me. Is this a really miserable world or is it just that the news reports increasingly hyped up bad news. However... There IS good news and there ARE good people. We just rarely hear about them. 

Thank goodness for this forum and the great people here.

I feel better already.

Nearly breakfast time too. A few meds first...

Somehow, in spite of the rain, I need to get out and exercise.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today (yesterday was 7.2)

have a great day everybody


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 again this morning, oh well it will come down again I am sure.  first day back at work after 2 weeks off, just doing this then going to log on.

Have a good day and week everyone.


----------



## mage 1

6.2 for me today very wet Glad I didn’t water the garden last night


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Damn! Beaten to it! A nice round 6 for me today. Exactly the same as I went to bed on last night, I did have a 13grm snack though.
> Been awake since 4.15! Aching all over, is it my booster jab I wonder? Did have a 5.5 mile walk yesterday but that’s quite normal for us. Hmmm…..I’ll just take some painkillers. It’s also raining very hard and it’s very windy, our old wooden sash windows were doing some rattling. That didn’t help so got up.
> 
> Not much happening today, Mr Eggy doing nursery run later. I’m making a fish pie.
> 
> @ColinUK any ear problems? That could put you off balance, but if you felt “ funny” too it would definitely be dehydration. Had you had a big meal? I’m a fainter, always have been, a big meal can do it to me.
> @SueEK hope your booster went ok.
> Have a good day folks, I think the summer’s over.


Very light brunch. Eggs and salmon. Coffee. That’s all. And no ear problems.


----------



## ColinUK

8.1 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   4.0 for me.

You’re right @eggyg summer’s over. I had to put my wellies on to put the rubbish out this morning. Boo hoo. 

I’ve got an appointment at pump clinic today (and enuff petrol in the tank to get there ). I’ve no idea what to expect. I’m not even sure I want a pump, but I DO want to lower my pesky A1c (stuck on around 8% for ten years). Here goes nothing.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning 
A late start again for me today 
BG 8.3 at 07:50.    This followed a 9.8 at bedtime but don’t think pancreas did much yesterday as levels went up gradually through the day.  
Wait for having to stave off hypos as it may wake up and Chuck a Bucketful into the system making up for its Sunday day of rest. 
Have a good day.


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today and arm aching after booster. Hoping it’s ok tomorrow as driving to London for next hospital appointment, hoping it’s a better outcome than last time. Hubby at present queuing somewhere for fuel for the trip. 
miserable weather here and police all over because of labour conference. Have a good day x


----------



## stackingcups

11.6 for me today. Thrilled after a week of being in the 12s and 13s. Hope it's turning a corner now.


----------



## Barfly

8.2 for me today.  Bright sunshine and blue skies after the storm last night in Poole.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 for me

All those in the town that turned the road manic trying to get fuel the other day best go and invest in a canoe as looking out the window to see the scheme flooded that's what they'll be needing seen as most roads out involve country roads that generally flood when it's like this 

@Bloden good luck, do let us know how you get on, I have to admit I'd only be interested in a patch pump but I'm in no hurry xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me earlier despite pigging out last night on some Bitsa Wispa. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Needed a couple of biscuits before bed, and a jelly baby about an hour later, despite halving overnight basal. Don’t want to reduce it further, as I shoot upwards in the morning. It’ll settle down soon, it’s always the same when I have a change of routine.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  

We wobbled hard last night Went from 4.5 to 14.0 (ashamed to say there was a lot of ) and crashed back down to 4.3 this morning...

Until that moment though, yesterday went well, helping mum all day and rejoined friends for Discord night 

Wishing everyone a pleasant day


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Happy 7.1 this morning and had Chinese last night.


----------



## Lanny

10:10 BS 5.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Finally caved in & bought the latest Felix Francis book “Iced” despite the audiobook STILL not out as I’ve already re heard & re read alongside it “Howl’s Moving Castle” 3 times the last few days & want to read something else!  I mean I LOVE HMC: my favourite book to travel with in the old days before the kindle & the paperback has been with me to Austria, Egypt, Italy & several trips to GB & Scotland for various family weddings etc; restricting myself to one book & I always like to read that one! But, JUST a bit too much of it at present & dying to read the new Felix Francis. It’s had mixed reviews on amazon that didn’t put me off & I think he’s become every bit as good as his dad was albeit in a slightly different style! Started reading it last night before bed & it’s pretty good so far! Some of the audiobooks have been a hit or a miss depending on who is reading it & if Martin Jarvis reads it when/if it comes out later I may buy it? I don’t like Tony Britton as he’s too droll!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Indoor sorting today and trying to book an appointment with the vampires for haematology next week. I much preferred when they just had a walk in


Review with diabetes consultant tomorrow provided it isn't cancelled. According to libre current TIR is 97% which I am rather pleased with 2% over and 1% under.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. Back on the site after a stressful week last week. We were unanimously approved by panel to be the baby's formal foster parents which was nerve wracking but ultimately a good outcome. Up until now we have been emergency foster carers. Hopefully in a month we should get a special guardianship order which will make us his legal guardians. If not it will be the end of November. I was working in London last Thursday and have to go up to London again on Wednesday.

With everything going on I failed to notice that I was running out of test strips so it was a 4.6 at 05:04 yesterday and now waiting for Amazon to deliver some more later today.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 on the Libre this morning for me with a flatfish line on the graph but finger prick check gave me 6.7 and 7.2.... I double checked before I set foot out of bed just to be sure for my bolus as I know I wasn't lying on Libre ie compression low. Injected 5 units of Fiasp and my 22 of Levemir and an hour later it was still saying 3.2 with a flat line graph but BG (finger prick actually 5.8). I am into the last 24 hrs of this sensor so don't think I'd be justified in reporting it but it is frustrating, It has consistently read lower than finger prick by about 1.5mmols up until now, which has made a right mess of my TIR stats as I refuse to eat carbs when my levels are in the 5s just because the Libre says I am in the red.
It is eventually rising now after having breakfast but I suspect that it is still significantly below actual BG levels. Hoping next sensor is back to normal service.

@khskel Fantastic TIR stats. Very jealous!

@Kaylz How is your new sensor shaping up? I assume you are double checking with finger pricks after all the problems you have had recently.

@stackingcups Have you started the Tresiba yet or is that result still with the Lantus? Fingers crossed you have reached a tipping point and levels start to respond to the insulin.

@DuncanLord  Curious as to why you have such a miserable breakfast (plain porridge with water) each morning when it sounds like you don't enjoy it? There should be no reason why you can't have milk or cream or yoghurt in it and some berries and/or seeds etc to make it more tasty and pleasant to eat.


----------



## stackingcups

@rebrascora this was still with lantus. I'd previously been in the 10s and occasional 9 with the lantus but my body is just rebelling against or for some reason. Starting tresiba tonight, assuming the pharmacy has it in stock.


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> @rebrascora this was still with lantus. I'd previously been in the 10s and occasional 9 with the lantus but my body is just rebelling against or for some reason. Starting tresiba tonight, assuming the pharmacy has it in stock.


It may be that your own insulin production is just slowly spluttering to a halt and you are needing more injected insulin to make up for that, rather than your body "rebelling against it" You are not using high doses at the moment so I don't think that it is insulin resistance.


----------



## SueEK

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. Back on the site after a stressful week last week. We were unanimously approved by panel to be the baby's formal foster parents which was nerve wracking but ultimately a good outcome. Up until now we have been emergency foster carers. Hopefully in a month we should get a special guardianship order which will make us his legal guardians. If not it will be the end of November. I was working in London last Thursday and have to go up to London again on Wednesday.
> 
> With everything going on I failed to notice that I was running out of test strips so it was a 4.6 at 05:04 yesterday and now waiting for Amazon to deliver some more later today.
> 
> Have a great week everyone


Congratulations Adrian, I hope the rest of the process is smooth for you all. Big hugs to you and your family x


----------



## stackingcups

adrian1der said:


> Morning all. Back on the site after a stressful week last week. We were unanimously approved by panel to be the baby's formal foster parents which was nerve wracking but ultimately a good outcome. Up until now we have been emergency foster carers. Hopefully in a month we should get a special guardianship order which will make us his legal guardians. If not it will be the end of November.


Hi Adrian, I don't know your full situation but just wanted to give you a wave hello from a Special Guardian. My daughter (originally my niece) has been with us since she was 11months old and just turned 14 at the weekend. It's been a hell of a ride but with a brilliant result. Good luck!


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
40 g of porridge made with water. Along with a cup of Black coffee adds 22 carbs and 150 cal. 
Generally causes a jump in BG by about 4 points after 2 hours.  But never know as pancreas may toss in its bucket load or it might do nothing. 
If I add extra to make it taste nice where may BG’s end up?


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz How is your new sensor shaping up? I assume you are double checking with finger pricks after all the problems you have had recently.


I've never bolused from the Libre so always still prick before eating, before breakfast both were 6.0 and dinner time Libre was 0.1mmol out, lets see how long it lasts before becoming further and further out then finally ending xx


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord I'm afraid none of us can give you an answer to that, we all react differently, this is one reason why a lot of us have said you'd  be better off on a basal/bolus regime as you'd be able to adjust the insulin to what you WANT to eat, honestly if I were you that's ultimately what I'd go to my DSN and say as you are stuck in a strict eating regime which isn't a good place to be especially when you don't have to be xx


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> @rebrascora
> 40 g of porridge made with water. Along with a cup of Black coffee adds 22 carbs and 150 cal.
> Generally causes a jump in BG by about 4 points after 2 hours.  But never know as pancreas may toss in its bucket load or it might do nothing.
> If I add extra to make it taste nice where may BG’s end up?


What is the point in eating if you don't enjoy it though other than to soak up some of the insulin you are injecting? You don't need to live like that.  Why not have 35g oats and some of those things I suggested to make it taste nice like a few berries and some cream... still make it with water but then add a bit of cream and a few berries and maybe some mixed seeds and I can assure you it will make all the difference flavour wise without making a difference to the carbs. We all spike after meals though, even non diabetics. It just seems like you are being far too hard on yourself imposing such a breakfast every morning which it sounds like you really don't enjoy.... and who would!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Lanny said:


> 10:10 BS 5.6
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Finally caved in & bought the latest Felix Francis book “Iced” despite the audiobook STILL not out as I’ve already re heard & re read alongside it “Howl’s Moving Castle” 3 times the last few days & want to read something else!  I mean I LOVE HMC: my favourite book to travel with in the old days before the kindle & the paperback has been with me to Austria, Egypt, Italy & several trips to GB & Scotland for various family weddings etc; restricting myself to one book & I always like to read that one! But, JUST a bit too much of it at present & dying to read the new Felix Francis. It’s had mixed reviews on amazon that didn’t put me off & I think he’s become every bit as good as his dad was albeit in a slightly different style! Started reading it last night before bed & it’s pretty good so far! Some of the audiobooks have been a hit or a miss depending on who is reading it & if Martin Jarvis reads it when/if it comes out later I may buy it? I don’t like Tony Britton as he’s too droll!


I don't think it will be Tony Britton, as he died end of 2019!!

I love Martin Jarvis, especially reading the William books.


----------



## silentsquirrel

DuncanLord said:


> @rebrascora
> 40 g of porridge made with water. Along with a cup of Black coffee adds 22 carbs and 150 cal.
> Generally causes a jump in BG by about 4 points after 2 hours.  But never know as pancreas may toss in its bucket load or it might do nothing.
> If I add extra to make it taste nice where may BG’s end up?


Seeds and nuts and berries are lower carb than oats, cream virtually zero carb, so replacing some of the oats with those should improve BGs, not make them worse.  Worth trying?

I agree that eating should be a pleasure, not a chore.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden good luck, do let us know how you get on, I have to admit I'd only be interested in a patch pump but I'm in no hurry xx


Well, what a lovely bunch of people.  Had a session with the DSN first. She did a finger-prick A1c...drum roll...58 (down from 64 in June, and last 10 years). Then the consultant joined us on Teams (self-isolating) - what a nice, kind, friendly, down-to-earth person. I explained why I want to switch to a pump, she said I sounded like an ideal candidate and gave the go-ahead. Then we had a look at some pumps.

I used to sit in the car and cry after appointments cos my endo was such a shouty b***h. She left me so demoralized, I couldn’t even begin to self-manage well and with confidence. If it wasn’t for this forum...

I like the look of the Omnipod too @Kaylz. Why would you prefer it over the others?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Well, what a lovely bunch of people.  Had a session with the DSN first. She did a finger-prick A1c...drum roll...58 (down from 64 in June, and last 10 years). Then the consultant joined us on Teams (self-isolating) - what a nice, kind, friendly, down-to-earth person. I explained why I want to switch to a pump, she said I sounded like an ideal candidate and gave the go-ahead. Then we had a look at some pumps.
> 
> I used to sit in the car and cry after appointments cos my endo was such a shouty b***h. She left me so demoralized, I couldn’t even begin to self-manage well and with confidence. If it wasn’t for this forum...
> 
> I like the look of the Omnipod too @Kaylz. Why would you prefer it over the others?


Woo! Congrats on the lower A1c, I had loads of the finger prick ones at the beginning cause it was so low they wanted to keep a close eye on it, I think the machine they use is awesome lol, so glad you have gotten a great team, it makes it much easier and better, mine are great especially my consultant

For me there are 2 reasons, I don't really fancy being attached to tubing 24/7 and also I can jump around in my bed a lot if I can't sleep so I'd fear the tubing got tangled, ripped out etc, what are the pumps on offer to you? xx


----------



## SB2015

That sounds like a proper appointment @Bloden , and great to hear that you can now have a pump.
It is worth asking what pumps are available from your clinic as most limit the choice to those for which the DsNs have had training.  Then you could ask for feedback from here as there will be loads of experience to access.

There are also comparison lists (@Pattidevans has posted a list before) , but it comes down to do you want patch or tubes, linkable to sensors using diy or approved systems, cannulas and the glue, …. the colour!!!

I look forward to hearing what you choose.


----------



## freesia

Wow! Well done on your results @Bloden


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> what are the pumps on offer to you? xx


She showed me the T-slim, the Medtronic 780 and the Omnipod. She also directed me to the DTN diabetes education website to find out more. From a practical point of view, I like the Omni cos there’s no tubing and cos the remote control looks big enuff to be able to read without a magnifying glass LOL. 

There are colour choices @SB2015?


----------



## Gwynn

First up I think.

Good morning all. Wow the weather has changed pretty quickly. Very dark out there. Very cold out there. Thankfully it's not raining out there. Very Autumnal.

4.9 BG this morning. Happy with that.

My pulse has increasingly been below the 'danger' level recently (<55bpm). This morning it was 54 bpm. But I suspect my meter as the omron often reads higher. No other effects too. Should I buy a new oxy meter. Does anyone else have a problem with their oxy meter giving duff pulse readings. It can't be all that hard to produce an accurate pulse counter, surely,

I had to get a C19 test. I had returned to our local church recently as I desperately needed some human interaction and I wanted to get back into playing my keyboard. All went well for a few weeks too. Then the inevitable happened. Two of the 'leaders' had tested positive for C19. Anyway, I got a test done the day after being notified by them ( very responsible of them) and the test came back the next day as negative. Big sigh of relief and a decision to stay away until things are truly resolved C19 wise. I must say I was shocked and dismayed that they had got C19 positive tests, but not overly surprised. But I was surprised at how upset I became over it all. Of course I couldn't tell my wife as she would have really reacted badly to it all sadly.

How is anything ever going to go back to 'normal'. Should it?

Oh well, out for some longer exercise today. I ended up nibbling stuff over the last few days through stress (I think) and put on a little weight. I will sort that out in short order.

I may buy some new pots and pans today. Our present ones which we have had forever have metal handles that often get very hot and can burn!!! Silly design. Saw some the other day in our local Sainsburys that do not have metal handles and I thought that it was about time I changed things, especially as we now cook more. Man, I can be very slow at times!!!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.6 today and up bright and early as off to hospital again. Will be a long day and hope to come home happy.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.2 for me this morning. @SueEK i hope all goes ok today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.9 here.

Hope they don’t tire you out with their poking n prodding @SueEK. 

It’s v grey n wintery here this morning. The beach beckons - there’s a couple of puppy newbies on our morning walk...awwww, so cuuuute. I hope we see them this morning.


----------



## Maca44

3.7 but finding that i am testing less and putting health monitoring further back in my mind so just living not constantly testing bg/bp etc.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 today, no sniggering on the back row you lot! 

Damp morning but not as breezy as yesterday. No plans again, I might catch up with Strictly whilst ironing. I missed it Saturday as had a late tea after visiting family, and I’ll miss it this week as we’re having a dinner party, Greek night, without the plate smashing! Got lots of plans and will probably spend three days shopping and prepping for it. First guests since the pandemic struck last year. Looking forward to it, I’m a feeder!

@Gwynn Mr Eggy got a message last night from a friend he was out with on Friday, he’s got Covid, he started feeling ill on Saturday. We’re going to do a LF in a day or two, definitely before our dinner party. Fingers crossed we’re ok. As you say, when will it end?

@SueEK good luck today, all fingers and toes crossed you’re got some petrol! Oh, and you have a successful appointment of course.

@Bloden sounds like a great appointment.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today


----------



## rebrascora

2.9 on the Libre after I woke up with it reading "LO" an hour and a half earlier! Finger prick said 4.1 at that time so not even hypo at all but I decided to placate it with 1 Lift tablet. Anyway that sensor has just ended and I'm in the warm up period for the new one but I have a huge amount of time in the red again last night according to my graph and my TIR is showing a whopping 11% below target  and just 4% above. Just as well we don't have to totally rely on these things. They are fantastic when they work well but frustrating when they don't! The worry is that I am starting to get a bit blaze about the low readings it gives during the night and the temptation early this morning was to go back to sleep and ignore it because it has been "crying wolf" too many times, rather than reach for my BG kit and test.

@SueEK Hope you have a smooth journey and a positive result from your check up.

@Bloden So pleased you had a positive experience with your appointment and exciting that you have been given the nod for a pump but so sad that your previous appointments have been so stressful and demoralizing. A health care professional should never be making their patients feel so dejected. That really is shocking! I hope this consultant remains in post for a long time to come to oversee your care.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> There are colour choices @SB2015?


The Dana came in Lime green which tempted me!!!
I saw someone with a cover on her Omnipod recently and she has different colours for different outfits.

I have the Medtronic 780. (Which only came in black, although some cannulas come in colours)
I am self funding the sensors and using the pump as a closed loop system is such a game changer for me.  
I spoke to some people on T-slim and there seem to be pros and cons for each.  Nothing is perfect and it is a case of making whichever one you choose work for you.  If you want any info about 780 fire away.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 7.1 for me today following 7.5 last night.  
Total carbs for yesterday were 125 and calories 1119. 
Had a busy day yesterday.   
On phoning DVLA.  Yes I got through, eventually and was told that they scanned onto the system, my July application for return of PSV license  on Saturday.   How long they now take to deal with it is anyone’s guess?     One of my colleagues reckon it was due to Welsh Sheep Sh……ing Season ending on Friday.  I’m no sure as isn’t it a little like DFS sales.  One ends Monday and next one starts Tuesday.  
Then it was phoning Citizans Advice.   They reckon I can get universal credit so talked me through how to apply.  
Next up was diabetic Nurse.   She looked at figures and surprised me.   Leave insulin 2 units per Am and Pm ( M3) for moment but increase carbs so eating fairly normally.  Yes BG levels rise but this can be balanced by more insulin and then when enough can change insulin and basal bolus. 
So this morning for breakfast 35 porridge oats banana mixed in.  Cup coffee and a pint of cordial ( tropical).  42 carbs and 223 calories.   Can only wait and see what happens.   I’ve got new guessing game or betting on figures.   Anyone want to join the betting on my BG.  (I could  make a fortune as the book maker always wins. ).    Lol


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> First up I think.
> 
> Good morning all. Wow the weather has changed pretty quickly. Very dark out there. Very cold out there. Thankfully it's not raining out there. Very Autumnal.
> 
> 4.9 BG this morning. Happy with that.
> 
> My pulse has increasingly been below the 'danger' level recently (<55bpm). This morning it was 54 bpm. But I suspect my meter as the omron often reads higher. No other effects too. Should I buy a new oxy meter. Does anyone else have a problem with their oxy meter giving duff pulse readings. It can't be all that hard to produce an accurate pulse counter, surely,
> 
> I had to get a C19 test. I had returned to our local church recently as I desperately needed some human interaction and I wanted to get back into playing my keyboard. All went well for a few weeks too. Then the inevitable happened. Two of the 'leaders' had tested positive for C19. Anyway, I got a test done the day after being notified by them ( very responsible of them) and the test came back the next day as negative. Big sigh of relief and a decision to stay away until things are truly resolved C19 wise. I must say I was shocked and dismayed that they had got C19 positive tests, but not overly surprised. But I was surprised at how upset I became over it all. Of course I couldn't tell my wife as she would have really reacted badly to it all sadly.
> 
> How is anything ever going to go back to 'normal'. Should it?
> 
> Oh well, out for some longer exercise today. I ended up nibbling stuff over the last few days through stress (I think) and put on a little weight. I will sort that out in short order.
> 
> I may buy some new pots and pans today. Our present ones which we have had forever have metal handles that often get very hot and can burn!!! Silly design. Saw some the other day in our local Sainsburys that do not have metal handles and I thought that it was about time I changed things, especially as we now cook more. Man, I can be very slow at times!!!


Don’t discount metal handled pots and pans right away because lots of them are designed to stay cool. Mine are all metal handled and on the hob they’re fine to handle but like molten iron if you pop them in the oven!


----------



## Nayshiftin

I'm back to 9.6 but that's still no medication so I guess an improvement after breakfast it will lower to about 6.5. So as long as I eat it seems to lower. In the night it was 14.3 so I forget that one except I'd like it to stop as it wakes me up.. was going to say something else but TMI


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this morning for me.    Good result after last night's once in a while pasta treat. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. 
BG was all over the place yesterday with I suspect is the aftermath of what happened Sunday. It was also probably to blame for me feeling like utter crap all day yesterday too. Slept better last night (better for me anyway) and a nice gentle day planned today as I’m not working today. A little housework, a huge salad for lunch I think and then a stint on the exercise bike whilst watching Spectre definitely and maybe Skyfall as well. Tickets are booked for No Time to Die and I’m looking forward to going to the cinema again!


----------



## ColinUK

Nayshiftin said:


> I'm back to 9.6 but that's still no medication so I guess an improvement after breakfast it will lower to about 6.5. So as long as I eat it seems to lower. In the night it was 14.3 so I forget that one except I'd like it to stop as it wakes me up.. was going to say something else but TMI


Say what you want to say! Nothing is TMI on this forum.


----------



## rebrascora

@DuncanLord So pleased the DSN has encouraged you to up your carb intake. Yes, it will likely cause your levels to go higher but that is because you will need more insulin. You have been trying to suppress your levels by severely restricting your diet and doing exercise.... ie trying to manage your Type 1 like a Type 2 and were stuck in a Catch 22 situation. My "guess" is that you might go as high as 15 or perhaps higher (not putting money on it though) but that is OK. It just means you need more insulin and hopefully that means they will swap you onto a basal/bolus system. That will take time to understand and get to grips with and ideally you need to do that before you get your license back, so the sooner your levels go higher and your insulin needs increase, the better in my opinion. The last thing you need is to be hitting the road with a bus load of people and trying to get to grips with a new insulin regime at the same time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.2 for me 

@SueEK good luck today, I hope you get the result you are hoping for 

@DuncanLord I'm going to go for a 13.4 xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I haven't had any Fiasp this morning with levels being low when I got up and no breakfast yet and FOTF has taken me up to 7.7 (finger prick) and the first reading on this new sensor just gave me 8.1, which is close enough so hopefully this sensor is going to be better. How is your new sensor measuring up @Kaylz ?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, had a rush of blood to the head last night and put my night time basal back up (daytime is still down a unit) on the grounds that I'd had a thick pastry topped pie and expected it to keep on giving overnight, and the weather’s turned cooler. Wrong decision, I was hypo at 2am, when I was so cross that I had an extra couple of jelly babies I probably didn’t need.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> How is your new sensor measuring up @Kaylz ?


Bedtime last night FP 9.3, Scan 9.5, before breakfast FP 7.2, Scan 7.9 but it isn't the accuracy that concerns me most, it's how long it will last before it tells me to replace it lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Bedtime last night FP 9.3, Scan 9.5, before breakfast FP 7.2, Scan 7.9 but it isn't the accuracy that concerns me most, it's how long it will last before it tells me to replace it lol xx


Yes, I appreciate that, but doesn't matter if it lasts the full journey if it gives inaccurate readings during that time. At least you are getting highly compatible results so far. Really hope this one can start to restore your faith in the system.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning all. 12.8 today grumble grumble. Tresiba wasn't in stock yesterday so starting that today, interested to see if it has any effect on my overall numbers. 

Having to keep a food diary for the new DSN this week and it's really stressing me out. Bracing myself for being told off, but also preparing to tell her off for treating me as type 2 too. All fun and games.


----------



## Telemóveis

8.4 this morning   safe to say my BG control has nosedived off a cliff

Having said that, mentally I’m feeling good, back on track with friends, started working on my weight to hopefully build up my BMI, let’s see what happens  

Wishing everyone a good Tuesday


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I appreciate that, but doesn't matter if it lasts the full journey if it gives inaccurate readings during that time. At least you are getting highly compatible results so far. Really hope this one can start to restore your faith in the system.


They've only become inaccurate before they are away to give up though so it's almost a warning sign to me now xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 this morning.
> BG was all over the place yesterday with I suspect is the aftermath of what happened Sunday. It was also probably to blame for me feeling like utter crap all day yesterday too. Slept better last night (better for me anyway) and a nice gentle day planned today as I’m not working today. A little housework, a huge salad for lunch I think and then a stint on the exercise bike whilst watching Spectre definitely and maybe Skyfall as well. Tickets are booked for No Time to Die and I’m looking forward to going to the cinema again!


We really want to see No Time To Die but I’m not 100% certain about going to the cinema yet.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Don’t discount metal handled pots and pans right away because lots of them are designed to stay cool. Mine are all metal handled and on the hob they’re fine to handle but like molten iron if you pop them in the oven!


I prefer a metal handled pan, yes some get hot but I use a cloth of oven glove. I like that you can put them in the oven. Top tip: lay  a cloth or oven glove over the handle when you first take it out of the oven. Saves a lot of scars and swearing!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> We really want to see No Time To Die but I’m not 100% certain about going to the cinema yet.


The cinemas are doing a great trade on the Bond film that’s for sure. Took a lot of work to find two seats for any evening performance available for the whole of the first week. Gave up on anything in the West End and opted for a local cinema instead. Even then there were very few seats left in any showing from Wednesday midnight they to next Tuesday!


----------



## rebrascora

I think I am ready to go to the cinema again..... I went to the theatre for the first time the week before last and felt reasonably comfortable and it was such a treat to do something normal, even if it wasn't quite "normal". Everyone wore masks going in but most removed them once they were in their seats which I thought was odd. My friend and I remained masked. It was a matinee performance too so not a full house which made it easier and also meant the queues for the loos were not extensive. Not sure I would go to a packed cinema though, so I will probably wait until the first rush of enthusiasm has died before I go to see Bond. Sad that it is Daniel Craig's last one. I think he has brought back more of the real essence of Bond.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 so despite healthy eating it is being stubborn in coming down, which is annoying but stressing will only make it worse.

Oh well onwards n hopefully downwards with these numbers, I ran and did yoga yesterday and today I will walk to my mum's which is only 25 mins away on foot, then some yoga before bed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:26 BS 5.9  for that! But, I’m starting to get worried as I’ve had an elevated heart rate for 5 nights in a row: hadn’t realised how long it’s been until I sat & counted it up on my fingers since it started on Thursday night; wasn’t as bad as that first night until it was ALMOST as bad last night & I can’t say it was Ventolin as I’ve been wary of taking it! Just the Clenil! It’s always at night & I’ve noticed it’s worst an hour or two after eating also, rather oddly changes of elevation from sitting up to lying down but, not lying down to getting up! I’ve checked it & although it felt quite bad last night it wasn’t as high as I feared at 91 BPM & I wonder if I’m fighting something again! It’s playing havoc with my sleep as I slept through most of the day yesterday & the day before that as I couldn’t do sleep much at night! I’m almost afraid to eat now & allowing myself so long without food that my stomach acid is churning in my stomach making me feel nauseous before I eat!

Tesco shopping now to wait for 11:00 to 12:00 & if it’s the same again tonight I’ll do the tedious call to see GP tomorrow, maybe end up in A&E again for yet more tests & all that rigamarole which I wouldn’t mind so much if there’s an answer to what’s wrong I HATE being sent home after hours in there with all the stresses, & it is highly stressful to me in there hearing my heart rate going that fast on the monitor DOES NOT help, with nothing that they can find from blood tests etc etc!  for frustration!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! Just about a  only for you lovely lot & sorry I can’t manage my usual emoji today!


----------



## rebrascora

Telemóveis said:


> 8.4 this morning   safe to say my BG control has nosedived off a cliff
> 
> Having said that, mentally I’m feeling good, back on track with friends, started working on my weight to hopefully build up my BMI, let’s see what happens
> 
> Wishing everyone a good Tuesday


So pleased you are feeling able to socialize more. It is important to find balance with living life and BG management. Trying to manage your BG levels too tightly can lead to "burn out" so don't be hard on yourself when your numbers aren't always where you would like them to be and go out and enjoy yourself when you can. 8.4 on a morning isn't a big deal anyway and I am sure you will have it back down into range in a few hours. 
When I wake up a bit high like that I inject my bolus insulin and then give it a bit of extra time to work before I eat. I usually wait for it to come down to mid 6s or high 5s before eating otherwise it just goes higher. Not sure if it has been mentioned to you but someone here on the forum suggested not eating when your BG is above 8 ie waiting for it to drop below 8 before you eat and that has been a really helpful tip for me, but everyone is different and finding what works for you is key.


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny So sorry to hear your health is giving you cause for concern again. Hope it settles down without needing a trip to hospital but if you have to go, I hope you get a result. Not knowing what the problem is doesn't help with whatever it is or the anxiety it causes. Fingers crossed emoji for you.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.4 for me. 

Managed to get our new mixer configured and talking to the computer last night ably assisted by Culture Clubs sound engineer over face time (our bass player works as a technician for them) so that's good.

Good review with the diabetic consultant and to top it all the local garage had petrol.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Fagor

6.3 today, up slightly from about 4.5 most of the night.
Such a relief - only second below 7 in last 15 am checks.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I think I am ready to go to the cinema again..... I went to the theatre for the first time the week before last and felt reasonably comfortable and it was such a treat to do something normal, even if it wasn't quite "normal". Everyone wore masks going in but most removed them once they were in their seats which I thought was odd. My friend and I remained masked. It was a matinee performance too so not a full house which made it easier and also meant the queues for the loos were not extensive. Not sure I would go to a packed cinema though, so I will probably wait until the first rush of enthusiasm has died before I go to see Bond. Sad that it is Daniel Craig's last one. I think he has brought back more of the real essence of Bond.


Think we’ll do a matinee, maybe next week. I think Daniel Craig is the best ever James Bond. Easy on the eye and ( I think) a younger version of Mr Eggy, sort of, when I squint my eyes, in a dark room, without my specs on!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Afternoon. 6.5 this morning


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> The Dana came in Lime green which tempted me!!!


Just seen this one in a comparison chart - v nice indeed.    I’m working my way thru a set of introductory webinars at the mo, but I’ll no doubt have lots of questions for you at some point. Thanks, Sue. By the way, why didn’t you opt for a patch pump?


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was 5.4 for me.
> 
> Managed to get our new mixer configured and talking to the computer last night ably assisted by Culture Clubs sound engineer over face time



I was thinking food processor or cement mixer, then couldn’t work out what on earth Culture Club we’re doing getting involved.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Just seen this one in a comparison chart - v nice indeed.    I’m working my way thru a set of introductory webinars at the mo, but I’ll no doubt have lots of questions for you at some point. Thanks, Sue. By the way, why didn’t you opt for a patch pump?


 I didn’t like the idea of a ‘lump’ stuck to me, and preferred that idea of just wasting the tubing and keeping to the single pump.  I also liked the fact that I did not have to access it at all during the day when I was on the Combo.  Having seen @helli ’s medtrum I may rethink, although I would definitely want one that offers a recognised system of closed loop. (Rather than DIY).  I don’t find the tubing to be an issue and it enables me to put my cannula in a variety of places, and tuck my pump away so that it is not noticed. 

i have never used a patch pump so not sure what that would be like.  I had knocked off a Libre around the time of choosing my second pump so assumed I would have the same issue with a patch, but things are much smaller now

I shall not bother to ¡look for a good couple of years now as I have over three years before my spect swap.  Things are changing so quickly now so who knows what will be available then.

I look forward to hearing what you choose,


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon, folks.

Gosh I’m feeling good. 5.1 when I opened my eyes at the crack of dawn, i.e 9.45. In time for the chiropodist, so my feet feel perfect, then the hairdresser came to give Mrs B the ability to defy age with a cut and colour, and give me a No.2 buzz cut, after which I had a beard trim, shave and shower. Now I feel like a new man. Don’t need a new woman.

I’m quite proud of that 5.1, and reasonable straight line overnight. Made some delicious creamy strawberry ice cream yesterday, so a couple of sccops of that after the chicken tikka masala went down rather well. Curry and ice cream, and 5.1 in the morning. I think I’m getting the hang of this Diabetes lark. (I remember saying that 25 years ago, and regularly ever since ) Won’t tell you how much insulin that took, I don’t want everyone panic buying at the pharmacy.

I’ve spent the afternoon searching the Internet for a rain poncho that will be suitable for mand the Whill Model C electric wheelchair. The folk who sold it to me don’t have one, and I need one for the Rovers. It’s a non standard shape, so it’s problematic, so I can’t go if it’s raining to protect £4000 of electric wizardry. I also need one for Christmas- we’ll be spending Christmas Day in a property with no downstairs loo, so a rain poncho is a classic cover up for a gents portable urinal. (Not to be done at the dinner table, mind. Back garden for preference). If I master the technique, it’ll save queuing up for the disabled loos at the Rovers, without getting arrested.

It’s good fun being challenged by disablement.  Mind you, my situation is much improved by money, and I’m fully aware of that. Though that came through work, not inheritance or sitting in a boardroom exploiting other workers. Like the folk who govern us.

Have a good evening, and don’t forget - when teetotallers wake up in the morning, that’s the best they’re going to feel all day.


----------



## DuncanLord

Sorry to disappoint you betting folk. 
Was busy this morning following breakfast so didn’t manage to test till lunch.  13:36.  BG 6.9. 
A cheese and brown roll followed by an orange and black coffee.  61 carbs and 427 cal. 
That put me to sleep so at 17:30. BG was 8.1 before dinner.    Good that I hadn’t tested as It was probably HIGH.  
Had insulin but will give it 45 mins before having dinner.  
1/2 chicken breast.   Small jacket.   100g peas.   100g carrots 50g stuffing.  Cup gravy.   A small Apple.  Cup of coffee and pint water.   66 carbs and 550 cal. 
Where will it go?


----------



## DuncanLord

mikeyB said:


> Afternoon, folks.
> 
> Gosh I’m feeling good. 5.1 when I opened my eyes at the crack of dawn, i.e 9.45. In time for the chiropodist, so my feet feel perfect, then the hairdresser came to give Mrs B the ability to defy age with a cut and colour, and give me a No.2 buzz cut, after which I had a beard trim, shave and shower. Now I feel like a new man. Don’t need a new woman.
> 
> I’m quite proud of that 5.1, and reasonable straight line overnight. Made some delicious creamy strawberry ice cream yesterday, so a couple of sccops of that after the chicken tikka masala went down rather well. Curry and ice cream, and 5.1 in the morning. I think I’m getting the hang of this Diabetes lark. (I remember saying that 25 years ago, and regularly ever since ) Won’t tell you how much insulin that took, I don’t want everyone panic buying at the pharmacy.
> 
> I’ve spent the afternoon searching the Internet for a rain poncho that will be suitable for mand the Whill Model C electric wheelchair. The folk who sold it to me don’t have one, and I need one for the Rovers. It’s a non standard shape, so it’s problematic, so I can’t go if it’s raining to protect £4000 of electric wizardry. I also need one for Christmas- we’ll be spending Christmas Day in a property with no downstairs loo, so a rain poncho is a classic cover up for a gents portable urinal. (Not to be done at the dinner table, mind. Back garden for preference). If I master the technique, it’ll save queuing up for the disabled loos at the Rovers, without getting arrested.
> 
> It’s good fun being challenged by disablement.  Mind you, my situation is much improved by money, and I’m fully aware of that. Though that came through work, not inheritance or sitting in a boardroom exploiting other workers. Like the folk who govern us.
> 
> Have a good evening, and don’t forget - when teetotallers wake up in the morning, that’s the best they’re going to feel all day.



I like the idea of panic buying at the pharmacy!
Will the army deliver insulin and test strips. 
Could the disability groups hold the government and NHS to ransom?
The possibilities are endless!
Headlines on Telly and newspapers 
Diabetics Fight Back.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> I like the idea of panic buying at the pharmacy!
> Will the army deliver insulin and test strips.
> Could the disability groups hold the government and NHS to ransom?
> The possibilities are endless!


I'm ahead of the curve.... already ordered my insulin and it is awaiting collection tomorrow. I ran out a few weeks ago on the Bank Holiday, so I am ordering well in advance after that minor panic incident.


----------



## helli

SB2015 said:


> Having seen @helli ’s medtrum I may rethink, although I would definitely want one that offers a recognised system of closed loop. (Rather than DIY).


Medtrum say they provide Closed loop with their baby pump and CGM.
i am very lucky to get the Libre on prescription but would have to get pregnant to qualify for a different  CGM. I am not joking - our CCG only fund CGM if you have poor diabetes management or if you are pregnant and neither appeals or feel very permanent.
Moving on from 9 months of discomfort and 18 years of having to share my house with someone else, as I don’t qualify for the Medtrum CGM and can’t justify self funding, I have not investigated the Medtrum close loop option.


----------



## Lanny

About to go to bed now & I’m very relieved to be better today: turned a corner; still under the weather but, noticed a change for the better!  SOOOHHH! I was indeed fighting something the last 4/5 days! My heart rate is still a bit faster than the usual 84 at 89/90 BPM but, it FEELS better & I ate smaller meals today so, the hour after eating effect was less: last few days ate 2 larger meals & today I ate 3 smaller ones with shorter intervals of about 3 hours between. Still needed to sleep, to make up for the lack of in the night, during the afternoon after tesco shopping & eating breakfast after: 11:30 & slept till about half four when I woke JUST on cusp 16:40 BS 4.0 & had a JB before a hurried lunch after; a microwaved beef stew instead of cooking 17:10 BS 4.9! Peaked around 19:03 BS 10.4 & SO pleased to see that as I’d been struggling with 12’s & 13’s the last few days! Then, ate a bit soon I admit having eaten about half what I usually do, 19:24 BS 7.4 & just now 21:40 BS 9.3 even lower so, happy days! LR just in now as 10pm alarm went off! Reducing it to 92 from 96 this morning: had gone up to 110 at it’s worse a couple of days ago; NR was EVEN higher at 140 a couple of days ago & now down to 30 for greek yoghurt late this morning, 40 & 36 for lunch & dinner today! Still under the weather but, starting to come out of it! With a drop of sweat over one eye for a Phew! Emoji!

Missed GBBO & it’s not yet on demand & I’m tired so, will watch it tomorrow!

A Very Good Night to you all & my usual  that I couldn’t manage this morning! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning all. Up early. Not tired.

BG 5.3

Sorted a little niggle on the App.


Might order some new pots and pans later on.

Might get some cut wooden board stuff and make 2 kitchen cabinets (sort of). If I do I'll post a picture of the things. It won't be a masterpiece but it will be much needed and 'bespoke'.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.3 this morning.

Got to be in two places at once this afternoon at work. Not sure how thats possible but hey ho! Someone will make a decision soon.

@Lanny glad to hear you're feeling a little better.


----------



## stackingcups

8.9!! Very pleased. First dose of tresiba was last night and perhaps it agrees with me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman today. SEVEN!! Speaking of which, I’ve caught up with Saturday’s Strictly. I won’t say much, except it was bloomin’ marvellous. as there may still be some who haven’t seen it. I think I may start a separate thread on Off the Subject, like I did last year. I know @mikeyB is a big fan! 

Mr Eggy has an Opticians’s appointment today, eight weeks he’s waited for it, and of course he lost his specs on holiday and has to rely on his spares, about six years old. I’ll potter about the town whilst he’s in, I might nip to my favourite bookshop for a mooch! 

Nowt else happening but it’s not supposed to rain so that’s good. Have a great day all.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today, how the weather has changed had to put the heating on for the first time yesterday hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here. I’ve been upgraded to half-unit pens so I’ll be giving myself 9 and a half of Tresiba once my prescription’s ready - hopefully, that’ll sort out my either-too-low or either-too-high fasting BG.

There are some cute pink clouds in the sky - made me think of your strawberry ice cream @mikeyB.   So it looks like the bulbs are going into the ground today. And I must finish prepping the kitchen before painting. It’s all go (makes a nice change).

How strange they don’t make a rain cover @mikeyB - does the new machine go so fast it dodges the rain drops?


----------



## ColinUK

Resisting firing the heating up this morning anywhere other than in the bathroom. Gotta have warm towels after all. 

6.5 this morning. Rewatched Skyfall last night and it’ll be Spectre tonight in prep for No Time To Die tomorrow. And work today.


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was a disappointing 8.1 for me but that was with 2 corrections through the night and 1unit as I climbed into bed and 5 units of Levemir. I'm blaming the kidney beans in my chilli last night although the protein from the meat was no doubt also contributing. My graph shows levels skimming just below and above the 10 and you can hardly see any impact of the first 1.5 unit correction. It won't have helped that I didn't get out for a walk yesterday. Will be upping the Levemir tonight.

@Lanny Good to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Hope you continue to make good progress.


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today and I’m feeling very miserable, if you don’t want to read a moan then best pass on to the next post. After my second cystourethrogram yesterday in London I could have cried. It still hasn’t healed and the leak is still there so nearly 8 weeks on from my op I still have the catheter and now unsure as to whether the graft has worked, I can’t even think about what they may need to do if this is the case. The radiographer was very brusque in her manner and also rough and hurt me, I don’t think she had a clue what I’ve had done and that shoving a tube up next to an insitu catheter where reconstructive surgery has been done is bloody painful, the nurse was really cross. So yet again I have to go back to have it done again in another 2 weeks. I need to go and buy a couple of skirts that are long enough to cover the leg bag which comes about 2 inches below my knee as the ones I have are summer ones and the dresses I have been wearing are also sleeveless summer ones. I have left a message with my consultants nurse asking her to look into these results for me and what this could mean. I’m trying not to worry but to be honest it’s not working. Moan over.  
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 exactly for me today so a slight improvement.    HbA1c is booked for next week, but that is because I have to have a load of other blood tests and scan before seeing the gynaecologist, I am a bit worried about this as although it is probably nothing serious, I have been referred under the 2 week protocol as my symptoms are the same as when my mum had endometrial cancer, I did have many gynae problems pre-menopause so hoping it is something to do with them.

Anyway yoga and running tonight so going to focus on my health and fitness that I can control.

@mikeyB - love your humour but hope you find a suitable poncho for your needs.
@eggyg - will you just be browsing the book shop or might there be a purchase?

@Bloden - when @khskel mentioned mixer I was thinking Kenwood or Kitchenaid.

Have a great middle of the week day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> 6.6 today and I’m feeling very miserable, if you don’t want to read a moan then best pass on to the next post. After my second cystourethrogram yesterday in London I could have cried. It still hasn’t healed and the leak is still there so nearly 8 weeks on from my op I still have the catheter and now unsure as to whether the graft has worked, I can’t even think about what they may need to do if this is the case. The radiographer was very brusque in her manner and also rough and hurt me, I don’t think she had a clue what I’ve had done and that shoving a tube up next to an insitu catheter where reconstructive surgery has been done is bloody painful, the nurse was really cross. So yet again I have to go back to have it done again in another 2 weeks. I need to go and buy a couple of skirts that are long enough to cover the leg bag which comes about 2 inches below my knee as the ones I have are summer ones and the dresses I have been wearing are also sleeveless summer ones. I have left a message with my consultants nurse asking her to look into these results for me and what this could mean. I’m trying not to worry but to be honest it’s not working. Moan over.
> Hope you all have a good day x


Sorry @SueEK you are going through all this, I couldn't like your post because of what you are going through.  I cannot even begin to think how worried and frustrated you must be, and now having to wait again.

Treat yourself to some really nice skirts and dresses, would wide leg trousers be an option for the colder weather.

Sending you hugs and love.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
Slightly confused by results since posting before Dinner yesterday.  
17:30 BG 8.1
17:45 2 units M3
18:15.   Dinner.   1/2 chicken breast.  Jacket potato.  Sage onion stuffing. 100g peas.  100g. Carrots.  Cup gravy.  Apple.  Coffee.  Cordial. 
        66 carbs  or 550 cal
20:20.  Blood sugar 7.8
22:37.   BG ( whist driving back from handing sick note in to work).  8.1.  
          Yes I know over 2 hour gap but no where safe to stop as main road closed and loads of traffic through the side road. 
23:46.  BG before bed.  6.4

07:50. Wake up
07:57.   BG.   6.9.    But probably due to FFoF

Where will it go today?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.9 for me this morning 

@SueEK I'm sorry I can't "like" your post today, I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for and also that they weren't gentle with you

@stackingcups well done! Although it most likely isn't the Tresiba yet as you've only taken it once, it takes a while to build up in your system, I hope it works for you though but be cautious if you have a more active day one day xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here, I think Basal is now telling me it needs to go up again.
Another who can’t 'like' your post, @SueEK . I do hope things start getting better for you, and soon.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

6.7 this morning. Is that good? I think it is but not sure . Definitely coming down


----------



## Deleted member 33972

eggyg said:


> Think we’ll do a matinee, maybe next week. I think Daniel Craig is the best ever James Bond. Easy on the eye and ( I think) a younger version of Mr Eggy, sort of, when I squint my eyes, in a dark room, without my specs on!


I’ve got my ticket for Friday. I seen the Many Saints of Newark last week about Tony Soprano growing up. It was great but very  violent in  some bits.  I especially wanted to see it as my grandfather was born in NewJersey. This was the worst parts of NJ they filmed In . If you like mafia movies then go and see it. It’s going to become a classic.


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 12.5 after another pretty much sleepless night because I REALLY did turn a corner by last night & my insulin levels were suddenly SO much less: instinct to decrease LR at 10pm was right; just nowhere near enough of a reduction & 92 units was still WAY WAY too much as I kept going lower despite eating two more microwaved stews AND biscuits! In the end I ate the last stew without any NR at all just before 5am as I was SO exhausted I wanted to sleep & deal with whatever the reading is when I get up & I’m going all the way back down to normal the dose of 78 at 10am. I did get SOME sleep but, still woke a little over an hour early, before the alarm, as I’m still anxious about my BS I suppose. Now, compromised a bit with 6 units of NR as there’s still a tiny bit of the tail end of LR to go & I’ll test again at 10am before I stick in LR, again, & sleep afterwards: will deal with higher BS if it is after I get up! 

Without metaformin there’s a HUGE difference, I’m still finding out, between my doses when I’m ill vs when I’m not: it’s the recovery when my insulin needs suddenly drop that’s caught me out each time! 

But, other than THAT, dropping BS all night, I’m DEFINITELY much much better & my heart rate hardly bothered me at all: kept testing, every half hour at one point, & able to head off hypos despite the basal dropping me down faster than the food I ate; I actually don’t want to eat at all now after eating 2 stews, 3 oatcakes & peanut butter through the night! A Sickly Green emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Will catch up on this thread while I wait for 10am LR


----------



## Lanny

stackingcups said:


> 8.9!! Very pleased. First dose of tresiba was last night and perhaps it agrees with me.


Very pleased to see the improvement in your waking levels & hopefully tresiba continues to work better for you!  Fingers Crossed emojii!


----------



## ColinUK

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> Slightly confused by results since posting before Dinner yesterday.
> 17:30 BG 8.1
> 17:45 2 units M3
> 18:15.   Dinner.   1/2 chicken breast.  Jacket potato.  Sage onion stuffing. 100g peas.  100g. Carrots.  Cup gravy.  Apple.  Coffee.  Cordial.
> 66 carbs  or 550 cal
> 20:20.  Blood sugar 7.8
> 22:37.   BG ( whist driving back from handing sick note in to work).  8.1.
> Yes I know over 2 hour gap but no where safe to stop as main road closed and loads of traffic through the side road.
> 23:46.  BG before bed.  6.4
> 
> 07:50. Wake up
> 07:57.   BG.   6.9.    But probably due to FFoF
> 
> Where will it go today?


They all look like good figures to me.


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I’ve got my ticket for Friday. I seen the Many Saints of Newark last week about Tony Soprano growing up. It was great but very  violent in  some bits.  I especially wanted to see it as my grandfather was born in NewJersey. This was the worst parts of NJ they filmed In . If you like mafia movies then go and see it. It’s going to become a classic.


And James Gandolphini's son plays the young Tony which is a nice touch!

Who would play the young me in a film I wonder....


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning all  

6.9 this morning which is an improvement but still not back to normal just yet.

Thanks for the tip @rebrascora  I shall remember that for next time because I just kept climbing up (8.4, 9.0, 9.5, 12.0)

It’s bowling day again today  Aiming to beat my PB of 82!

Wishing everyone a fantastic day


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> 6.6 today and I’m feeling very miserable, if you don’t want to read a moan then best pass on to the next post. After my second cystourethrogram yesterday in London I could have cried. It still hasn’t healed and the leak is still there so nearly 8 weeks on from my op I still have the catheter and now unsure as to whether the graft has worked, I can’t even think about what they may need to do if this is the case. The radiographer was very brusque in her manner and also rough and hurt me, I don’t think she had a clue what I’ve had done and that shoving a tube up next to an insitu catheter where reconstructive surgery has been done is bloody painful, the nurse was really cross. So yet again I have to go back to have it done again in another 2 weeks. I need to go and buy a couple of skirts that are long enough to cover the leg bag which comes about 2 inches below my knee as the ones I have are summer ones and the dresses I have been wearing are also sleeveless summer ones. I have left a message with my consultants nurse asking her to look into these results for me and what this could mean. I’m trying not to worry but to be honest it’s not working. Moan over.
> Hope you all have a good day x


Oh Sue. I feel for you. How frustrating. No wonder you’re so fed up. Please keep coming on here and venting if it makes you feel better. Take care.


----------



## Kaylz

@Telemóveis good luck with the bowling!  xx


----------



## Lanny

10:03 BS 8.9 with LR, back to 78, & pills in & off to bed to sleep! I seemed to have got the compromise of a bit of NR right & there’s still wriggle room, for the other just under 3 hours of active bolus left, to drop while the basal will hold me there, hopefully?  Then, again I may still need a bit more basal than normal yet but, I’ll find that out later & will keep LR at 78 & go a bit higher than normal doses with bolus if need be as I’m not willing to go down the too much basal route again!

Hopefully get some much needed sleep now & rest if I can’t? A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## SwampyWilson

17.3 this morning.
First day I’ve checked in weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> And James Gandolphini's son plays the young Tony which is a nice touch!
> 
> Who would play the young me in a film I wonder....


lol Its  a great movie. I really enjoyed it. The acting was great. Ray Liota is a well known mafia actor and plays a double role.


----------



## stackingcups

@Kaylz I was thinking that myself. I looked back over the last couple of weeks and realised my BG went up a few when I started taking my tranexamic acid for my period. I didn't take any yesterday, and its gone back down again so probably more likely to be that.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Right better get some jobs done.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Who would play the young me in a film I wonder....


Someone drop dead gorgeous, obvs.  



jeanettem1 said:


> lol Its  a great movie. I really enjoyed it. The acting was great. Ray Liota is a well known mafia actor and plays a double role.


Ooer, Ray Liotta in Goodfellas, drool. Brilliant film too.


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear your healing is going slowly @SueEK - I’m frustrated for you. I hope things improve asap.

Sweet dreams @Lanny.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Someone drop dead gorgeous, obvs.
> 
> 
> Ooer, Ray Liotta in Goodfellas, drool. Brilliant film too.


Obviously!


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK Sending (((HUGS))) and well wishes for some positive news at your next appointment and a much more gentle and considerate clinician. I can't begin to imagine how worried and frustrated you are. I hope the nurse gets back to you soon and is able to give you some hope that it can still resolve without further intervention or what other options are available if it doesn't. For me, it would help to have more info so that I could talk it through and have a plan in my mind. Is there any information on the forum/group you were involved with of other ladies in this post op situation? Really hope you are able to find some reassurance and some nice skirts in the meantime. Autumn is a lovely time of year for wearing long 3/4 length skirts with boots and big snuggly jumpers. Will be interested to see your purchases if you feel inclined to share.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> Slightly confused by results since posting before Dinner yesterday.
> 17:30 BG 8.1
> 17:45 2 units M3
> 18:15.   Dinner.   1/2 chicken breast.  Jacket potato.  Sage onion stuffing. 100g peas.  100g. Carrots.  Cup gravy.  Apple.  Coffee.  Cordial.
> 66 carbs  or 550 cal
> 20:20.  Blood sugar 7.8
> 22:37.   BG ( whist driving back from handing sick note in to work).  8.1.
> Yes I know over 2 hour gap but no where safe to stop as main road closed and loads of traffic through the side road.
> 23:46.  BG before bed.  6.4
> 
> 07:50. Wake up
> 07:57.   BG.   6.9.    But probably due to FFoF
> 
> Where will it go today?


I agree with @colin, that I am not seeing anything desperately amiss in those readings. They certainly aren't particularly erratic but you might like to see your premeal readings a bit lower. You can't really do much about that on your mixed insulin though and the basal element of it looks right since you went to bed on 6.4 and your waking reading was 6.9. I don't think you could ask for much better than that!.... Unless you are hoping for an House Special of course. 6.9 is an "in range" waking reading so you should be very happy with that and all readings are under 10 and no hypos. What's not to like about them?  

Can you explain what about them concerns you?


----------



## rebrascora

SwampyWilson said:


> 17.3 this morning.
> First day I’ve checked in weeks.


Hi and welcome to the thread. 
Well done for taking a reading. I imagine it must be daunting when you haven't for such a while. It is the first step to taking back control though, so hope you can manage to continue. Hopefully you will join us each morning and I look forward to seeing your levels come down as you get back into the swing of managing your diabetes. Onwards and downwards!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread.
> Well done for taking a reading. I imagine it must be daunting when you haven't for such a while. It is the first step to taking back control though, so hope you can manage to continue. Hopefully you will join us each morning and I look forward to seeing your levels come down as you get back into the swing of managing your diabetes. Onwards and downwards!


Hope you don't only want me here in the mornings!!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> I agree with @colin, that I am not seeing anything desperately amiss in those readings. They certainly aren't particularly erratic but you might like to see your premeal readings a bit lower. You can't really do much about that on your mixed insulin though and the basal element of it looks right since you went to bed on 6.4 and your waking reading was 6.9. I don't think you could ask for much better than that!.... Unless you are hoping for an House Special of course. 6.9 is an "in range" waking reading so you should be very happy with that and all readings are under 10 and no hypos. What's not to like about them?
> 
> Can you explain what about them concerns you?



I know those figures are good but confused as dose of insulin was the same as last few days.  
Eating more carbs and the figures didn’t go up as far as they have been doing.  Perhaps the pancreas had a wobble and worked for a few hours.  
Perhaps it’s that bloody fairy twiddling around? And got it right!  Oh dear. 
It’s just a case of look at results over more than one or two days.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i can't like your post, i just want to give you a really big hug!!! I'm so sorry they were not gentle and i can only imagine how upsetting and frustrating it is for you. I hope you get some good news soon. Take care x


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 7 exactly for me today so a slight improvement.    HbA1c is booked for next week, but that is because I have to have a load of other blood tests and scan before seeing the gynaecologist, I am a bit worried about this as although it is probably nothing serious, I have been referred under the 2 week protocol as my symptoms are the same as when my mum had endometrial cancer, I did have many gynae problems pre-menopause so hoping it is something to do with them.
> 
> Anyway yoga and running tonight so going to focus on my health and fitness that I can control.
> 
> @mikeyB - love your humour but hope you find a suitable poncho for your needs.
> @eggyg - will you just be browsing the book shop or might there be a purchase?
> 
> @Bloden - when @khskel mentioned mixer I was thinking Kenwood or Kitchenaid.
> 
> Have a great middle of the week day.


I may have pur-chased one or five books! All second hand, so spent less than a tenner.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I may have pur-chased one or five books! All second hand, so spent less than a tenner.


Oooh nice! What did you get?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Resisting firing the heating up this morning anywhere other than in the bathroom. Gotta have warm towels after all.
> 
> 6.5 this morning. Rewatched Skyfall last night and it’ll be Spectre tonight in prep for No Time To Die tomorrow. And work today.


I see you’re a keen movie fan. I’ve taken out my odeon membership again but I get fed up as during  school holidays and the festive season it’s mostly children’s movies showing. They’re letting people cancel after 2 months  now rather than a year Which suits me better or can take a break. Recently it’s mostly been horror movies and I’m not keen on them as they’re so unbelievable


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

LOL first on here at 9.43.

Couldn’t get on here earlier to post my near miss reading of 5.1. 

Anyways, last night as I was nodding off to the Land of Nod, I was interrupted by the cat kerfuffling about on the landing. When I went to see what was what, I discovered Poppy had cornered a big spider. Mrs Dez is an arachnophobe, so I always have my trusty but humane spider hoover at hand for such occasions.  After taking it outside and releasing it to start a new life somewhere else, I got back to bed.

Again, just as I was sinking into the arms of Morpheus, the same thing happened. This trapped specimen must have been the previous one’s father/mother/big brother/minder for it was humungous.  It was obviously too large to be hoovered up, so I had to resort to the traditional method of pint glass and placemat. This one too was deposited outdoors and told to go forth and multiply next-door.

Thankfully that was the last episode, and I finally managed some uninterrupted shuteye.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Oooh nice! What did you get?


A Tim Weaver, Peter May, Robert Gilbraith AKA JK Rowling, Graham Masterton and CL Taylor. All crimes/thrillers. I’m a crime book junkie, the grittier the better. In real life I’m a mild mannered grandma!


----------



## eggyg

Morning, eventually. Bit of a problem logging in today. Thought it was just me. Anyhoo. A high, for me, 7.4. I’ve noticed it creeping up the last few days, no change to diet but am now wondering if it’s my Pfizer booster jab, I had AZ for my other two and didn’t have any problems. I’ll keep an eye on it for a few more days and see what pans out before fiddling with my basal.

Cool, windy and very wet here. Baby Zara coming today, a day early as I’ll be up to my ears cooking tomorrow for Saturday’s dinner party.

Have a great day to those able to post today and if you didn’t and are reading this tomorrow, I hope you had a good day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8, the lowest it has been for a while, yet I ate a cornetto last night.  All my initial hospital appointments/tests are now booked, so one thing less to worry about.
I was going to pop down to my local shopping centre in my lunch break to pick up a new baking tin, but protesters have glued themselves to the M25 again at the junction near me, so  that will have to wait until tomorrow now, as no time between finishing work and yoga to go, and shop will be shut by the time yoga finishes.

ON a good note, I met my 75k running challenge for Sept I managed 81K which was good considering I missed 4 running sessions while on holiday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Typical! The first morning for ages I got a reasonable result, and I couldn’t log in, (nor could any body else, judging by the fact that there weren’t any posts past 1am.)
Anyway, 5.7 here, and no overnight lows, best result of the week. What did I do to achieve that? Had a huge hamburger and bun, and a side of chips, in the pub, guesstimated the insulin as 5 units upfront and 3 when I saw how many chips I’d eaten, all washed down with a couple of gins and tonic. Result!


----------



## Gwynn

Yup couldn't get on the forum earlier this morning. I had to find something else to do at 5am. Hmmm.

4.6 this morning. Nowhere near the required and demanded result. I'm thinking of sacking my pancreas!!! 

Got some bits of wood yesterday but didn't make a start on building the cupboards. Maybe today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning FINALLY! lol

7.0 for me

Very little sleep last night, too anxious about the gas engineer coming for the annual service today, I really hate what this has done to me  xx


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Typical! The first morning for ages I got a reasonable result, and I couldn’t log in, (nor could any body else, judging by the fact that there weren’t any posts past 1am.)
> Anyway, 5.7 here, and no overnight lows, best result of the week. What did I do to achieve that? Had a huge hamburger and bun, and a side of chips, in the pub, guesstimated the insulin as 5 units upfront and 3 when I saw how many chips I’d eaten, all washed down with a couple of gins and tonic. Result!


I’m going on that diet!


----------



## stackingcups

7.6 for my this morning. Very pleased!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
8:06am 13.1 for me this morning and 15 units of tresiba done
9:37am before breakfast 15.0 - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 3.0 units humalog correction


----------



## Deleted member 33972

6.8 today. Looks like I’m  prediabetic  with my readings bit early to say but my diet doesn’t vary  much from day to day. Really fancied a cake yesterday but didn't have one. 2 reasons now not to take sweet things. Weight and diabetes.


----------



## mage 1

Robin said:


> Typical! The first morning for ages I got a reasonable result, and I couldn’t log in, (nor could any body else, judging by the fact that there weren’t any posts past 1am.)
> Anyway, 5.7 here, and no overnight lows, best result of the week. What did I do to achieve that? Had a huge hamburger and bun, and a side of chips, in the pub, guesstimated the insulin as 5 units upfront and 3 when I saw how many chips I’d eaten, all washed down with a couple of gins and tonic. Result!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Morning FINALLY! lol
> 
> 7.0 for me
> 
> Very little sleep last night, too anxious about the gas engineer coming for the annual service today, I really hate what this has done to me  xx


Oh I’m like that. I try and get afternoon appointments because I can’t sleep if it’s morning. Think it goes back to my school days I never got much sleep  for  fear of having to go to school. I hope you get a nap x


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me this morning but it took a lot of insulin through the night to bring it down from the Everest that a Chicken Tikka kebab created last night. OK I ate late but I injected 5 units for it and gave it nearly 30 mins before eating which I thought was reasonable for a pitta. Surely there can't be much carbs in the tikka coating (no sauce, just dry chicken pieces) and salad and garlic mayo. Thought I had cracked it when my levels were a nice 6.3 at bedtime but woke up at 4am on 15.3!! 3.5 units went in and a large glass of water then another 2units 2.5 hours later when I got up to go to the loo and have another glass of water, when I was still on 12.6. Naughty me, stacking corrections   but I am pretty confident doing that and Libre enables me to keep an eye on things and I knew I had been conservative with the first correction. Anyway, much as it was nice to experiment and be spontaneous with food.... Ian brought it from the "chippy" as the Indian we had planned was closed when he got there..... I won't be repeating that again as it just wasn't worth the BG upheaval.
I wonder if my body is so used to breaking down protein that it continued to do that on top of the carbs. Having said that, I had less than half the massive portion of chicken they serve so will be experimenting with the leftovers later today. Will be interesting to see how much insulin I need for it without any pitta.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

eggyg said:


> I’m going on that diet!


Lol


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me.

Not sitting out weather.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 This morning and it's good to see whatever the issue was this morning has been resolved. 
In the office today and I cycled here, experiencing the first ever example I've personally had of a car driver frankly trying to run me down. 
I was sitting in a queue of traffic waiting to turn right at traffic lights and apparently I was "delaying" this particular driver and "ruined her day". As I said I was sitting in a queue of traffic at traffic lights waiting for the lights to change.  She made contact with the rear wheel of the bike and gently pushed me forwards into the oncoming traffic. Or tried to anyway. Of course she overtook me as soon as she could but then just sat in a queue of traffic further down the road and I sailed past in the cycle lane. She then caught up with me again at the next traffic lights and veered right over the cycle lane screaming at me about something. 
Clearly she was venting all of her anti-cycle rage at me because I was the one who dared be in front of her this morning. 
I wished her a peaceful and joyous day as I cycled off down a cycle path cutting through a park leaving her in a queue of traffic entering a one-way system. 

I was a bit shaken but I'm ok now. And I'm resisting the obvious "shaken not stirred" pun.


----------



## mage 1

5.6 for me today, need to go for walk today as it was to wet yesterday hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8, the lowest it has been for a while, yet I ate a cornetto last night.  All my initial hospital appointments/tests are now booked, so one thing less to worry about.
> I was going to pop down to my local shopping centre in my lunch break to pick up a new baking tin, but protesters have glued themselves to the M25 again at the junction near me, so  that will have to wait until tomorrow now, as no time between finishing work and yoga to go, and shop will be shut by the time yoga finishes.
> 
> ON a good note, I met my 75k running challenge for Sept I managed 81K which was good considering I missed 4 running sessions while on holiday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I dont want to make this political but I’ve no time for these protestors. They forget their ancestors had to work down mines to put food in bellies. That’s enough from me. I only had eye test. Otherwise I don’t have a nurse or hospital appointments. I’m just seeing doctor December  for blood test.  Otherwise I’m very much on my own and  slimming world .


----------



## Deleted member 33972

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL first on here at 9.43.
> 
> Couldn’t get on here earlier to post my near miss reading of 5.1.
> 
> Anyways, last night as I was nodding off to the Land of Nod, I was interrupted by the cat kerfuffling about on the landing. When I went to see what was what, I discovered Poppy had cornered a big spider. Mrs Dez is an arachnophobe, so I always have my trusty but humane spider hoover at hand for such occasions.  After taking it outside and releasing it to start a new life somewhere else, I got back to bed.
> 
> Again, just as I was sinking into the arms of Morpheus, the same thing happened. This trapped specimen must have been the previous one’s father/mother/big brother/minder for it was humungous.  It was obviously too large to be hoovered up, so I had to resort to the traditional method of pint glass and placemat. This one too was deposited outdoors and told to go forth and multiply next-door.
> 
> Thankfully that was the last episode, and I finally managed some uninterrupted shuteye.
> 
> Dez


I got a database error. Happy you didn’t kill it. Natures fly killers!


----------



## mage 1

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 This morning and it's good to see whatever the issue was this morning has been resolved.
> In the office today and I cycled here, experiencing the first ever example I've personally had of a car driver frankly trying to run me down.
> I was sitting in a queue of traffic waiting to turn right at traffic lights and apparently I was "delaying" this particular driver and "ruined her day". As I said I was sitting in a queue of traffic at traffic lights waiting for the lights to change.  She made contact with the rear wheel of the bike and gently pushed me forwards into the oncoming traffic. Or tried to anyway. Of course she overtook me as soon as she could but then just sat in a queue of traffic further down the road and I sailed past in the cycle lane. She then caught up with me again at the next traffic lights and veered right over the cycle lane screaming at me about something.
> Clearly she was venting all of her anti-cycle rage at me because I was the one who dared be in front of her this morning.
> I wished her a peaceful and joyous day as I cycled off down a cycle path cutting through a park leaving her in a queue of traffic entering a one-way system.
> 
> I was a bit shaken but I'm ok now. And I'm resisting the obvious "shaken not stirred" pun.


Glad you are ok


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 This morning and it's good to see whatever the issue was this morning has been resolved.
> In the office today and I cycled here, experiencing the first ever example I've personally had of a car driver frankly trying to run me down.
> I was sitting in a queue of traffic waiting to turn right at traffic lights and apparently I was "delaying" this particular driver and "ruined her day". As I said I was sitting in a queue of traffic at traffic lights waiting for the lights to change.  She made contact with the rear wheel of the bike and gently pushed me forwards into the oncoming traffic. Or tried to anyway. Of course she overtook me as soon as she could but then just sat in a queue of traffic further down the road and I sailed past in the cycle lane. She then caught up with me again at the next traffic lights and veered right over the cycle lane screaming at me about something.
> Clearly she was venting all of her anti-cycle rage at me because I was the one who dared be in front of her this morning.
> I wished her a peaceful and joyous day as I cycled off down a cycle path cutting through a park leaving her in a queue of traffic entering a one-way system.
> 
> I was a bit shaken but I'm ok now. And I'm resisting the obvious "shaken not stirred" pun.


I got database error.  Oh I’m so sorry for this bad experience you had this morning. Did you have a cam ?  If so you could have taken it to the police. I use a mobility scooter to go everywhere almost. I could write a book about drivers, pedestrians  and general public!  It’s always my fault. Hope your day gets better


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Gosh! @ColinUK That is really shocking! Whatever is the world coming to when people are so aggressive over nothing! I am trying hard to feel sympathy for someone who is clearly under a huge amount of pressure and stress to act in such a way.... but it is difficult. So pleased and relieved that you weren't injured but I can understand it making you feel shaken and perhaps knock your confidence to continue cycling to work. You see so many of these road rage incidents both with cars and bikes but you are so vulnerable on a bike.


----------



## Lanny

FINALLY I can get on the forum this morning!  Couldn’t get on for hours since 4am & kept trying!

I’ve been up several times after little sleeps after eating & been swinging down low in the 4’s mostly, with 5’s twice & only once JUST hypo at 3.9! I’m still learning as my reactions to NR is still a bit odd & the 78 units of LR is the only thing that I’m sure of! Kept swing from high to low & testing a lot; sometimes only half an hour apart as the changes in BS can be as much as 6mmol in that half hour!  I was back to normal doses of NR when I ate & I’m mostly in the 10’s with a few 11’s at the 90 minutes to 2 hours after eating mark but, then drop very fast after the 3/3.5 hours mark & in the 4’s by the 4 hour after mark where I’ve now learnt I start to move back up: ate oatcakes to start with until I nervously tried leaving it once & relieved to see it start climbing slowly half an hour later! It’s like the goalposts have all been shifting & I’m having to learn how to respond to it & testing SO much my fingers are very tender! But, I’m starting to see a pattern & getting the swings a bit less wide from 10’s to mid 4’s instead of 11’s to 4 at the start & once to 3.9! I’s almost like the swings I get with my few menopausal cycles now but, I’m not having one now OR maybe I’m about to start one; have to wait & see?

I’m not getting much sleep as I’m afraid of dropping too low & going hypo so, 2 or 3 hour naps!

Woke just now 09:53 BS 4.5 after eating about 5 hours ago when before eating was 04:22 BS 5.6 when finally had the confidence, or exhaustion, to sleep about 4 hours without any testing. As I now know it may swing down to the borderline around 4 hours before it starts rising slowly: NR is taking longer to start working 15’s after 1 hour, 11’s after 2 hours & then, hits very fast in the last 3 to 4 hours mark!  So, in light of that I’m now going to try a little less NR when I eat & as long as I don’t feel hypo will try to leave it until around 2.5 to 3 hours & hopefully end up in the 4.5, where I’m at now, to the 5’s range & out of the scraping the bottom range!

Oops! It took me SO long to type this it’s now 40 minutes late for LR so:-

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

And take my LR, pills & inhaler! 

Still a bit frazzled but, beginning to get a clearer picture with a plan in mind! 

Will catch up on this thread later!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

eggyg said:


> Morning, eventually. Bit of a problem logging in today. Thought it was just me. Anyhoo. A high, for me, 7.4. I’ve noticed it creeping up the last few days, no change to diet but am now wondering if it’s my Pfizer booster jab, I had AZ for my other two and didn’t have any problems. I’ll keep an eye on it for a few more days and see what pans out before fiddling with my basal.
> 
> Cool, windy and very wet here. Baby Zara coming today, a day early as I’ll be up to my ears cooking tomorrow for Saturday’s dinner party.
> 
> Have a great day to those able to post today and if you didn’t and are reading this tomorrow, I hope you had a good day.


Good to know they’re rolling out the boosters. Hope you’re better soon.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Maybe I need to go for a burger and chips next time which was what Ian had. The G&Ts I had with my kebab certainly did nothing for improving my result!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

rebrascora said:


> @SueEK Sending (((HUGS))) and well wishes for some positive news at your next appointment and a much more gentle and considerate clinician. I can't begin to imagine how worried and frustrated you are. I hope the nurse gets back to you soon and is able to give you some hope that it can still resolve without further intervention or what other options are available if it doesn't. For me, it would help to have more info so that I could talk it through and have a plan in my mind. Is there any information on the forum/group you were involved with of other ladies in this post op situation? Really hope you are able to find some reassurance and some nice skirts in the meantime. Autumn is a lovely time of year for wearing long 3/4 length skirts with boots and big snuggly jumpers. Will be interested to see your purchases if you feel inclined to share.





SueEK said:


> 6.6 today and I’m feeling very miserable, if you don’t want to read a moan then best pass on to the next post. After my second cystourethrogram yesterday in London I could have cried. It still hasn’t healed and the leak is still there so nearly 8 weeks on from my op I still have the catheter and now unsure as to whether the graft has worked, I can’t even think about what they may need to do if this is the case. The radiographer was very brusque in her manner and also rough and hurt me, I don’t think she had a clue what I’ve had done and that shoving a tube up next to an insitu catheter where reconstructive surgery has been done is bloody painful, the nurse was really cross. So yet again I have to go back to have it done again in another 2 weeks. I need to go and buy a couple of skirts that are long enough to cover the leg bag which comes about 2 inches below my knee as the ones I have are summer ones and the dresses I have been wearing are also sleeveless summer ones. I have left a message with my consultants nurse asking her to look into these results for me and what this could mean. I’m trying not to worry but to be honest it’s not working. Moan over.
> Hope you all have a good day x


M and S have sale on. Online and in store if you’re up to it. Hope you’re feeling better.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> NR is taking longer to start working 15’s after 1 hour, 11’s after 2 hours & then, hits very fast in the last 3 to 4 hours mark!


How far in advance do you prebolus @Lanny. Rather than reducing your NR it might be worth just injecting 5 mins earlier and see how that works out and maybe try increasing by another 5 mins if you are still spiking up into the teens at the 1 hour point until you get the sweet spot timing for you. 
Sorry if I am "trying to teach my Granny to suck eggs" here. Just know how rubbish I felt when my levels spiked up to mid teens and then plummeted later on a regular basis. Pre-bolusing made such a difference for me in that respect.


----------



## adrian1der

AWOL yesterday as I had to get an early train into London for work. It was a stunning venue on the 39th floor of a building in Canary Wharf - fantastic view of the river and the O2

I managed a 5.8 before the train and a 5.0 at 06:07 this morning.

@SueEK so sorry to hear what you are going through. I hope everything works out OK for you.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

That’s shocking @ColinUK.  Shame you didn’t get a pic of her number plate. What’s the distance you have to give a bike by law in the UK? I know it’s a meter and a half in Spain. I’d buy a camera if I were you, and make sure it’s clearly displayed (even if it’s a fake ) on handlebars or helmet. That woman should be banned from driving. Glad to hear you’re okay.

Hope the engineer is in n out in a flash @Kaylz.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> How far in advance do you prebolus @Lanny. Rather than reducing your NR it might be worth just injecting 5 mins earlier and see how that works out and maybe try increasing by another 5 mins if you are still spiking up into the teens at the 1 hour point until you get the sweet spot timing for you.
> Sorry if I am "trying to teach my Granny to suck eggs" here. Just know how rubbish I felt when my levels spiked up to mid teens and then plummeted later on a regular basis. Pre-bolusing made such a difference for me in that respect.


I wasn’t prebolusing as I was so low before eating & even left it till after eating at first then, mid meal to bolus.

Now in the mid 9’s maybe because LR was late so, will pre bolus now & wait my usual 15/20 minutes before greek yoghurt for breakfast! I decided not to add a correction & see what happens so, 18 units of NR!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Apologies to you all! I WILL catch up on this thread at some point & sorry to miss anything!


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> Oh I’m like that. I try and get afternoon appointments because I can’t sleep if it’s morning. Think it goes back to my school days I never got much sleep  for  fear of having to go to school. I hope you get a nap x


It is the afternoon, I have contamination OCD which you can imagine is 100 times worse right now with a global pandemic on the go so I cant stand people having to come in the house, touch things etc, no nap but hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.1 here.
> 
> That’s shocking @ColinUK.  Shame you didn’t get a pic of her number plate. What’s the distance you have to give a bike by law in the UK? I know it’s a meter and a half in Spain. I’d buy a camera if I were you, and make sure it’s clearly displayed (even if it’s a fake ) on handlebars or helmet. That woman should be banned from driving. Glad to hear you’re okay.
> 
> Hope the engineer is in n out in a flash @Kaylz.


I know it's a car door and a half width ways but not sure about length. ooh matron


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today, is it Pfizer booster to blame or the beans on toast I had hmmm!!
No luck with skirts, has everyone been panic buying them? eBay it is then.
My consultants registrar rang me yesterday, there is no graft apparently, the fat pad was used to line the urethra, sounds revolting- anyhow consultant and senior radiologist are having a meeting on Monday to decide whether to give it more time, actually figure out what is going on or whether further surgery is needed. Because of the nature of the op and the complexity of my particular surgery they don’t have a huge amount of results to refer to but I do have faith in my consultant, he is the best with this sort of surgery so I’m grateful for that. Signed off from work another 2.5 weeks, thank goodness I work for the NHS and get full sick pay for six months.
@ColinUK thats dreadful, glad you are ok, I agree that a camera would be a good investment x
@Kaylz hope the engineer is in and out in a jiffy once and for all and you don’t need to worry further xx
Have a good afternoon all xx


----------



## Lanny

stackingcups said:


> 7.6 for my this morning. Very pleased!


Brillant!  VERY pleased to see that @stackingcups !


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 This morning and it's good to see whatever the issue was this morning has been resolved.
> In the office today and I cycled here, experiencing the first ever example I've personally had of a car driver frankly trying to run me down.
> I was sitting in a queue of traffic waiting to turn right at traffic lights and apparently I was "delaying" this particular driver and "ruined her day". As I said I was sitting in a queue of traffic at traffic lights waiting for the lights to change.  She made contact with the rear wheel of the bike and gently pushed me forwards into the oncoming traffic. Or tried to anyway. Of course she overtook me as soon as she could but then just sat in a queue of traffic further down the road and I sailed past in the cycle lane. She then caught up with me again at the next traffic lights and veered right over the cycle lane screaming at me about something.
> Clearly she was venting all of her anti-cycle rage at me because I was the one who dared be in front of her this morning.
> I wished her a peaceful and joyous day as I cycled off down a cycle path cutting through a park leaving her in a queue of traffic entering a one-way system.
> 
> I was a bit shaken but I'm ok now. And I'm resisting the obvious "shaken not stirred" pun.


Some motorists just seem to think they own the road & my youngest brother who used to ride a motorbike around London, where he lives, had some near misses when, despite all the high vis gear etc , motorists just don’t look out for others on bikes! After a very bad collision where he broke his leg & fractured his skull he gave it up & sold it to get a car!


----------



## ColinUK

A camera would be a good investment perhaps but where does the tripod go and wouldn't the cape thing limit visibility a bit much?!


----------



## Lanny

Ahah! Lightbulb emoji! Was up to 10:47 BS 9.9 when late LR went in, had 18 units NR around 11:25 waited, 11:41 BS 12.2 startled me a bit & thought DP may be counter productive but, just now 11:58 BS 10.3. Will wait a bit longer & see what happens? Never left it this long after bolusing before: still don’t know if DP will raise it again or if it will fall a bit more! In the past, that’s out the window for now though with changing goalposts, insulin on it own without food dosen’t stop the DP rise & only food does that, with insulin of course! Still gathering new information & my fingers are just having to suck up the pain!


----------



## Lanny

Another Ahah! 12:12 BS 9.3 it’s definitely not rising anymore! So, will keep testing & try your advice @rebrascora of waiting until it drops to 8 before I eat!

I’m behaving the most like a type 1 than 2 that I’ve ever been & it’s new territory for me: just on SO much more insulin because of the resistance of type 2, still, further exacerbated by my intolerance of metaformin!  & another Lightbulb emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

Shocker of a day so far!

That’ll be the Danish pastry I had when I got to the office. lol


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Have you considered doing a 2 week free trial of the Libre 2. It would give your finger tips a bit of a rest (you might still need the occasional blood test) and enable you to get a much better insight into what is going on with your levels and perhaps enable you to fine tune things a bit more although we all know just how suddenly the goal posts can and do move. Good to hear pre bolusing is helping but without the Libre you do need to do a lot of testing to keep yourself safe.


----------



## Lanny

12:25 BS 8.6 almost there! Will try being quicker off the mark tomorrow morning, or whenever I get up, for breakfast tomorrow & maybe not have to wait so long as DP on the head start today as I was distracted!

Today is going to be a fact finding mission to see if/how much pre bolusing I need for the other meals! Glasses On & Notebook In Hand emoji! 

At least I’m no longer a headless chicken! 

Will eat now as I’ll be there abouts with the time I take to type & post this! THEN, I’ll keep testing after to see the effects on BS?


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Shocker of a day so far!
> 
> That’ll be the Danish pastry I had when I got to the office. lol
> View attachment 18696


Hope you enjoyed it Colin. I had one yesterday (a custard slice which is my favourite, gifted by my partner) but with the benefit of insulin, these things can be managed, although I will definitely not be making a habit of it. I had a serious off piste day with carbs yesterday and whilst it was nice to try things I used to eat, I will be happy to get back to my low carb eating. 
Fingers crossed your levels come back down soon.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Hope you enjoyed it Colin. I had one yesterday (a custard slice which is my favourite, gifted by my partner) but with the benefit of insulin, these things can be managed, although I will definitely not be making a habit of it. I had a serious off piste day with carbs yesterday and whilst it was nice to try things I used to eat, I will be happy to get back to my low carb eating.
> Fingers crossed your levels come back down soon.


They're coming down, slowly but they are coming down. Nothing bad to eat at the cinema tonight that's for sure!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> 12:25 BS 8.6 almost there! Will try being quicker off the mark tomorrow morning, or whenever I get up, for breakfast tomorrow & maybe not have to wait so long as DP on the head start today as I was distracted!
> 
> Today is going to be a fact finding mission to see if/how much pre bolusing I need for the other meals! Glasses On & Notebook In Hand emoji!
> 
> At least I’m no longer a headless chicken!
> 
> Will eat now as I’ll be there abouts with the time I take to type & post this! THEN, I’ll keep testing after to see the effects on BS?


I jab my bolus as soon as I wake up and for me it takes 40-45mins with Fiasp but was well over an hour with NR. At other times of the day it was only 15-20 mins. This is just me of course and some people can get away with just 5mins prebolus or even none at all. 
Pleased to see that pre bolusing is working for you as it made a huge difference to by general feeling of wellbeing, not spiking and then crashing everyday after breakfast.


----------



## Lanny

Now just guzzled down my yoghurt pretty fast & at the 1 hour & 22 minutes after mark so, I would normally be testing after eating around 90 minutes to 2 hours; will give it an hour at least before I test & keep testing until after 4 hours to see what happens?


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Now just guzzled down my yoghurt pretty fast & at the 1 hour & 22 minutes after mark so, I would normally be testing after eating around 90 minutes to 2 hours; will give it an hour at least before I test & keep testing until after 4 hours to see what happens?


I would test at the half hour mark today because there is always the chance you might hypo with waiting so long.... depends how fast your digestive system is. I once went over 2 hours by mistake (and got away with it) but usually about 1hr 15 mins with NR at breakfast did the trick. You do need to be quite focused waiting so long as it is easy to become distracted and forget.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for that tip Barbara!  Tested at 1 hour & 53 minutes after NR, better state clearly that all my timings are from after injecting as I go by the Insulcheck clip, 13:12 BS 11.1 so, NOT hypo! Phew!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All well it’s now more like lunchtime with the database error
A 9.3 for me on waking after a bedtime of 10.0.  
Obviously my pancreas having worked a bit yesterday has decided to have a rest period.  Wish it would make its mind up to totally give up.  
I did see an NHS advert for organ donation last night.  Does anyone want my pancreas? Selling cheap one owner!    Lol


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden and @SueEK that was the hope but sadly 20 minutes before the afternoon time window hit they phoned to say the engineer wouldn't be out, he'll come in 2 weeks so got this to go through AGAIN!  xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden and @SueEK that was the hope but sadly 20 minutes before the afternoon time window hit they phoned to say the engineer wouldn't be out, he'll come in 2 weeks so got this to go through AGAIN!  xx


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> I know it's a car door and a half width ways but not sure about length. ooh matron


Have you wandered off topic?!


----------



## freesia

Evening all! Couldnt get on this morning and haven't had a minute all day, work work work! Anyway it was 5.9 this morning and the last few nights i've had rises around 2am which stay in the 12s or low 13s most of the night before dropping back down to about 7-8 around 6am. Time to up the basal a bit i think now its getting colder.

@MeeTooTeeTwo the spider sounds terrifying. I'm so glad it was at your house not mine, just reading about it gave me shivers. I so scared of them!!

@eggyg sounds like a good haul. I like Peter May and really enjoy CL Taylor. I'm reading a few Rachel Abbot atm.

@Kaylz i can't believe the engineer didn't come and you have to wait longer!

@stackingcups thats a fab reading this morning. Well done.

@SueEK its good you have the best consultant for the job but still frustrating and uncomfortable for you. I hope they sort it out for you.

Well, Friday tomorrow and i can't wait. Its been another extremely long week. This time tomorrow i'll be home, pjs on and starting to relax a bit (hopefully). Hope you've all had a good day today.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Got a security  error. Don’t know why


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> A camera would be a good investment perhaps but where does the tripod go and wouldn't the cape thing limit visibility a bit much?!


Put it on top of crash helmet . I can’t fit mine to mobility scooter. I had full headlights behind me and turned to get away from him and turned over. Also too close to me. Hurt my hip and if it hadn't been for allendronic infusions it would have broken. Police and ambulance blamed me but I’m road legal. Some right shts out there


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> It is the afternoon, I have contamination OCD which you can imagine is 100 times worse right now with a global pandemic on the go so I cant stand people having to come in the house, touch things etc, no nap but hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight xx


Hope you sleep tonight. It must be terrible for you. Hope they’ve gone and you’re ok


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings everyone  

Finally made it here  Not only did the forum have a wobble but our Wi-Fi has been wobbling big time 

Woke up at 5.3  Bowling yesterday was fun, sadly still no wins (95 vs 85 and 104 vs 91) but 2 PBs I’ll take that

Hoping people have had a good day today and sending hugs and support to those who need it


----------



## DuncanLord

Well diabetic chaos has continued 
I posted this morning about a 9.3 before breakfast so had my 40g of porridge and a banana plus cup of coffee. 45 carbs and 242 calories 
At lunchtime BG was 12.0 so needed something to eat and had a park belly and an egg omelette. 2 carbs and 307 cal.  
Just tested before Dinner and my insulin 2 units.  
BG. 6.1.   Not surprised it’s gone down and yes cheating system but didn’t want to sore into the skies without a parachute.   Lol. 
Dinner is an individual Holland’s Meat and potato pie.  100g carrot.  100g peas.   Gravy.   200 g natural yoghurt.   Orange cordial and cup coffee.  83 carbs and 677 calories 
Any guesses where we go tonight!


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> Hope you sleep tonight. It must be terrible for you. Hope they’ve gone and you’re ok


Sadly it's been put off for 2 weeks  xx


----------



## Lanny

30/09/21 23:24 BS 8.8 Uhmm! But, it was about 40 minutes late, again, for LR as I finally got a decent amount of sleep & was annoyingly interupted by the alarm, responded very reluctantly eventually & suddenly it’s coming up to half eleven! 

Yesterday’s results are too inconclusive, I think, as I was quite distracted, by multiple postings, & let the DP effect run away with it going too high before I started to do anything about it. It took me until about 1 hour & 15 minutes before I started to eat, after the 8.6 post, & didn’t test again before wolfing down my full fat greek yoghurt for breakfast & it was 1 hour & 22 minutes after NR before I was finished, that’s really fast eating for me as I was starving by then!  I then kept testing about every half hour until the rest of the active NR was up & it took another 2 hours after eating to peak:- 13:12 BS 11.1, 13:59 BS 12.4 not unduly worried as I kind of knew it was too soon for me to peak yet, 14:27 BS 12.7 thought this is about the time I would be peaking & relieved it didn’t go that much higher, 15:15 BS 12.5 A hah! My instinct was right & I’m starting to come down now but, the 4 hours of active NR were more or less up at 3 hours & 53 minutes! Was REALLY TIRED by then & wanted to sleep &, knowing that 78 units of LR will only hold me steady while I slept, it was too high a BS to leave it there so, I worked out what my usual correction would be, 12.5 down to 6 for safety equals roughly 6 for easy maths, & minus 2, for safety again, to inject 10 units of NR before turning in!

AWWW! It was heavenly to get a decent sleep after all the disturbed, anxious, little naps of these past few days!  And only the 10pm alarm annoyed me as I was quite deeply under & was very slow to respond! But, eventually did & I not TOO unhappy with 8.8!

LR in a bit late & now the dilemma of whether I want to sleep again or do I want to eat? It was too soon to know so, I compromised & stuck in a wee correction of 4 units of NR, again knowing 78 units of LR will only hold me steady, & tried going back to sleep! But, my stomach started to rumble & I knew I wanted to eat so, it was about midnight when I got up & decided on 38 units of NR, 40 is usual breakfast dose, if it isn’t yoghurt, minus the 4 I’d already put in & +2 for the higher BS, only time will tell if that’s the right dose? 

Now, going to watch episode 2 of Rupaul’s drag race while I monitor my BS for the next few hours!


----------



## Lanny

Well, breakfast results are again inconclusive & it’s going to be a tricky one that’ll take me a bit of time to crack: sucking up the pain as the constant testing continues; gathering new knowledge of DP & peaking times for the trickiest meal of them all! 

Didn't test at 00:03, worked out from Insulcheck & the meter time at first test, when I injected 38 NR so, don’t know what 4 NR did for DP & I only did it that way as I really wasn’t sure if I could/would sleep some more & compromised the results a bit! First test around the 90 minutes mark 01:28 BS 16.2  Eek! Suspect a combo of DP &/or not enough NR but, no corrections at all no matter how high it goes as I suspect I may not have peaked yet? 2nd test around the 2 hours mark 01:55 BS 17.1 Double Eek! Suspected as much & hopefully this IS the peak? 3rd test around the 2 hours & 40 minutes test, a bit late as was distracted by watching Drag Race, 02:35 BS 14.1 Phew! A bit of a longer pause to test where I end up towards the end of the 4 hours of active NR 03:47 BS 10.1 at the 3 hours & 56 minutes mark! So, so & still needs tweaking! Stuck in a correction of 6 NR: aimed for 6, for safety, with usual correction factor equals 8 units for a 4mmol drop; minus -2 for 6 units, again for safety!

Now, I again don’t know if/how long I’ll stay up for or if I’ll sleep again: if I stay up for more meals I’ll use the normal incremental decreasing doses & test peak times for those but, I suspect that my peaking time is 2 hours now instead of the previous 90 minutes; if I sleep I’ll start again with breakfast dose & I’ll try holding off on eating again after the injection to gather more info? Another Glasses On & Notebook In Hand emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Beaten to todays start line by Lanny ! Oh well at 4:30am BG 5.3. So close (again)

Well, i got off my backside yesterday, in the end, and built the 2 kitchen cupboards/shelves. Only one big snag. The wood shop where I buy the wood didn't have the thickness of wood I had expected. I had to do some quick recalculations and got one measurement wrong. Thankfully, it was for an extra, experimental piece, so all was well. They do need painting but the paint (if I have any left) is in the shed and right now its too dark and tipping it down to go get the paint.

Today, if I can work out stuff, I will fit a new kitchen 'side' light, now thats getting darker. With just the main light on I still find it difficult to see what I am doing with my shaddow being cast over the work surface by the main light!!!

I didn't go for a walk yesterday as it rained all day. But I exercised a lot by making the cupboards/shelves and lost a little weight in the process. I am now just under my goal weight.

This morning some of my muscles ache a bit so I must have been working them harder. I guess it made up for my not going for a walk!

If I can sort it out I will shove an image of the 2 cupboard/shelves ( they need painting), just in situ to see if they are going to work out. They will. They don't look like much, but to me they are a great achievement, so I am happy. More importantly, my wife was really happy with them too but now wants me to make one more for another part of the kitchen!!! That'll teach me to do a reasonable job!! 

Today, delivery from Sainsburys, and a delivery of some well needed pots and pans too from Pro Cook (our 30 year old ones really should be replaced ( I suddenly realised the other day - ok, I'm a bit slow. After all I am a male!  )

Have a great day


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning to you all. 7.4 today. Would have posted earlier but didn’t want to usurp @Gwynn!   And I needed fed so have had a small slice of toast already!

I have glad tidings this morning. I unexpectedly received a letter from the hospital Diabetes Team re a group education session to trial the Freestyle Libre. My DSN mentioned in my annual review in May, that she would put me forward as a candidate to hopefully get it on prescription. I hadn’t heard anything at all and just thought the wheels were grinding slowly and wasn’t too concerned, if it happened it did, if it didn’t well so be it. It’s 11th October held locally, in person! I was sent a link to order my trial Libre, which I’ve duly done. I can’t download the App as my ancient IPhone 6s doesn’t support it. (I’m getting a reader instead.)  Time for an upgrade maybe? I’ll see if I get it on prescription first.( Not the phone!)  What is everyone else’s experience, did you do education part and then got it straight away, or was there another long wait?  Don’t want to upgrade my phone yet as I still have 9 months left of my contract and would have to pay it off. I really don’t like getting new phones, it’s taken me over two years to get used to this one! I am excited though, I’ve used the Libre sporadically over the years but just Libre 1.

Busy day today cooking for tomorrow’s Greek night with friends, first I need to go shopping. nipped to Aldi last night to get some bits and pieces, primarily garlic, lemons, Greek yoghurt, feta. Only got yoghurt! I can’t even start anything without garlic or lemons. I couldn’t get lemons in Tesco on Wednesday either, in fact the fruit and veg aisles were positively bare! I’m going to our local butchers/ fishmongers/ veg shop today anyways for squid so fingers crossed for lemons and garlic at least, otherwise Greek night might just turn out to be roast lamb and all the trimmings! AKA Sunday dinner! 

Have a fab Friday all, and @Gwynn I’ve got serious stove envy!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Upped basal by half a unit last night but needed a 1u correction an hour before bed as i was a tad still too high after tea. Woke to a 4.7, now up to 6.2.

So glad its Friday. Its been a long week again. Have a good day all.


----------



## SueEK

D is weird, 6.2 after burger and chips last night . Popping into work today to take my new sick certificate in, change of scenery. Going to work out how to set times for central heating since having new boiler, feel we may need it soon. Nothing else exciting happening.
@eggyg good luck with the course and getting the freestyle Libre x
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Off home this morning, so just about to embark on a flurry of bed stripping, packing etc. Could be a wet journey though.
I did my training on line, @eggyg , (on something like Zoom, or Teams etc) I'm sure they emailed all the forms at the same time, for us to sign and return, and told us which one to hand in to our GP to get the prescription, so it was straight way . That’s another story, though. I duly printed it and put it in the prescription box at our surgery, and ….nothing. Checked online, and it had been put in the ,acute' section, rather than 'repeats' but not issued. Rang to enquire, was told, oh, the doctors don’t like to put anything new straight onto a repeat, that’s why it’s in the 'acute' list. Oh right, I said, but it hasn’t been issued. 'Oh' said the receptionist with amazement in her voice. ‘Did you want one?' ..Well duh!


----------



## Bloden

There’s no way I’m competing with you early birds to be first on parade LOL!   

Morning all.  5.1 here.

Well, a busy day today by my standards - Welsh class, then drive to Swansea, cuppa, walk my brother’s dog, and stay the night at my mum’s. And I’ll get to watch tonight’s GBBO’s Extra Slice in peace!


----------



## Flower

Good morning, it’s a new month 7.0 with an added pinch & punch!

I hope you’re all doing alright. I’ve found it really hard to wrestle with my diabetes lately and felt a bit urgh.

Off to buy a waterproof jacket as going to a rugby match tomorrow and my showerproof jacket won’t be up to the job, ooh mustn’t forget a carrier bag to tie around my plaster cast to keep my leg dry. Forget Lila Moss with her pump - this is cutting edge diabetes accessorising! 

Hope you have a good day


----------



## stackingcups

7.9. Still very excited by these better readings!


----------



## freesia

Well....all ready for work, was just about to scan and leave when i realise i don't feel right. Just as i was finger pricking my low alarm went off (its a bit slow today, i have it set at 4.5 so i can head anything off) and yep, finger prick shows hypo. Now treating and obvs can't drive for 45 min after so will be late in work and spending the day trying to catch up


----------



## freesia

stackingcups said:


> 7.9. Still very excited by these better readings!


Good readings @stackingcups


----------



## Deleted member 33972

A very disappointing 8 this morning and there’s no reason for it as my carbs weren’t high yesterday.   I was so happy  going to sleep as my weight loss record showed I had lost 10% of my body weight  and I never noticed it as I weighin on a Saturday.  I suppose the higher reading is just the way Diabetes type 2 goes. Just realised what’s did this. I had M & S salmon with a honey glaze , a stir fry. I only bought it because it was reduced. It’s now off the menu!


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 here. My levels started rising dramatically at bedtime again so it looks like maybe my kebab the night before wasn't responsible for the Mount Everest on my graph. Anyway I took a correction at bedtime and increased my basal and it topped out at 11.9 but unfortunately I ended up hypo at 5.43am, which 2 Lift tablets fixed to get my waking reading. Finding my evening Levemir dose really difficult to get right just now and looks like I maybe need to inject it earlier to hopefully counteract that rise that is happening at bedtime.

@Flower Hope you enjoy the match and don't get too wet.

@stackingcups Delighted that you are getting better results. Long may it continue.

@Telemóveis Congrats on your bowling PBs. Great that you are getting out and having some fun with your Dad.

@freesia Sorry to hear a hypo snuck up on you this morning. Very inconvenient but nothing you can do about it! Roll on the weekend!


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today,didn’t go for a walk yesterday instead did a lot of gardening until the grandkids arrived x


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone, Wi-Fi playing ball so far  

5.8 this morning, nothing else to report 

Wishing y’all a pleasant Friday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 
I think I’m beginning to act my age.  Yesterday I ordered a pair of those Velcro touch fasten slippers. 
What next, I wonder?  A pair of long johns and a thermal vest from Damart? 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

5.0 this morning, weekly average 5.55. Back to weighing every mouthful and being rewarded by much better figures. HbA1c booked for 5/10/21.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 here

Envy those that haven't needed their heating on yet! Ours has been on at least an hour a day for the last week! xx


----------



## Barfly

Back again, 3 days with no test strips.  Today it's 6.4.  Warmish day but a bit cloudy, belted down in the night, real stairrods on Poole.
@Kaylz , I just turned on the underfloor heating in the bathroom, nice when barefoot having a shower, but I was determined to stick it out until October.  No central heating needed here yet.......


----------



## ColinUK

Heating is on this morning, but of course my desk is right by a huge single glazed sash window and nowhere near the radiator so I'll be wearing a jumper or two today no doubt. 

6.1 this morning for me. 

And *No Time to Die* is great! It's not too long and it harks back to old Bond films, finished storylines and still moves the whole franchise forward at the same time. Go see it at the cinema if possible!


----------



## Kaylz

@Barfly Scotland is generally colder though lol so we need heating quite a lot, better when the downstairs neighbours uses theirs as it can heat ours quite nicely in the evening lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

No heating here yet. Going to see if I can stick it out for at least another week, maybe two depending upon the weather and do my bit for the environment as well as my electric bill!


----------



## Gwynn

Just a quick update. Yes, our heating was on for an hour this morning. The house WAS cold. 

Just completed the undercoat on the 2 kitchen shelf things. They look so much better for it.

I WILL go out for a walk a bit later on, despite the tougher weather.

Hmm I have some more hacking to do in the kitchen too to fit up the new light. Not quite sure what to do yet.

Typical me. I either do something or I spend hours, days, months, thinking it out and doing nothing before I start. It means that when I do start something my wife knows that I will finish it. Like rennovating the house. It took me 3 years to complete but once I had started...

Anyway, the sun is sort of out now...


----------



## adrian1der

I put the heating on last night. 

A 5.8 for me at 06:18 this morning. The rain cleared through around 08:00 and looks like a day of sunshine and showers until more heavy rain arrives tomorrow. I guess Autumn has arrived. 

Wishing everyone a great October


----------



## Grannylorraine

Gwynn said:


> Beaten to todays start line by Lanny ! Oh well at 4:30am BG 5.3. So close (again)
> 
> Well, i got off my backside yesterday, in the end, and built the 2 kitchen cupboards/shelves. Only one big snag. The wood shop where I buy the wood didn't have the thickness of wood I had expected. I had to do some quick recalculations and got one measurement wrong. Thankfully, it was for an extra, experimental piece, so all was well. They do need painting but the paint (if I have any left) is in the shed and right now its too dark and tipping it down to go get the paint.
> 
> Today, if I can work out stuff, I will fit a new kitchen 'side' light, now thats getting darker. With just the main light on I still find it difficult to see what I am doing with my shaddow being cast over the work surface by the main light!!!
> 
> I didn't go for a walk yesterday as it rained all day. But I exercised a lot by making the cupboards/shelves and lost a little weight in the process. I am now just under my goal weight.
> 
> This morning some of my muscles ache a bit so I must have been working them harder. I guess it made up for my not going for a walk!
> 
> If I can sort it out I will shove an image of the 2 cupboard/shelves ( they need painting), just in situ to see if they are going to work out. They will. They don't look like much, but to me they are a great achievement, so I am happy. More importantly, my wife was really happy with them too but now wants me to make one more for another part of the kitchen!!! That'll teach me to do a reasonable job!!
> 
> Today, delivery from Sainsburys, and a delivery of some well needed pots and pans too from Pro Cook (our 30 year old ones really should be replaced ( I suddenly realised the other day - ok, I'm a bit slow. After all I am a male!  )
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> View attachment 18703


So jealous of that range style cooker.  I would love one of them but am restricted to a 60cm gap in a very tiny kitchen.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> as well as my electric bill!


We're usually about £100 in good with the gas at this time of year, this year we're nowhere near that as it was using more when it was leaking for goodness knows how long so I'm having to give more money to ensure we can stay warm this winter xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me this morning after eating 2 rolls for my dinner last night, seems whether or not I eat carbs at the moment makes no difference as my readings were higher on my low carb days.

Managed to get to the shopping centre to get my new cake tin yesterday and got petrol without queuing.

Today I have the pleasure of a PCR Test as my friend who I ran with on Sunday has just tested positive, I did a LFT this morning which was negative, but need to follow the procedure as I am due to have a blood test on Wednesday and see a gynecologist on 11th.  

No heating on here yet, we don't have any gas to our house so no central heating only night storage heaters which are very expensive to run and not very controllable, so until I am cold when wearing a sweatshirt they stay off. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Grannylorraine said:


> No heating on here yet, we don't have any gas to our house so no central heating only night storage heaters which are very expensive to run and not very controllable, so until I am cold when wearing a sweatshirt they stay off.


We're oil here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> @Barfly Scotland is generally colder though lol so we need heating quite a lot, better when the downstairs neighbours uses theirs as it can heat ours quite nicely in the evening lol xx


It's surprising what can come up through the floor boards, my neighbour said her elderly mum was feeling periodically very odd and they discovered when the police raided that the tenants in the flat below were growing cannabis.


----------



## DuncanLord

Finally got on with forgotten passwords etc
Last night at bed BG had risen to 13.5.   Oops
Ketones fortunately were 0.3
This morning on waking I was 8.1 so at least it dropped back. 
At least I’ve a meeting with Diabetes Nurses and diatitions on Monday. 
have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
I didn’t test on waking today but was 7.1 before breakfast a few hours ago
having a few lazy days using up some holiday.

I need to get back into the routine of regular testing before and after meals 
my drawer where I store my medication knows I’m not testing so much 
as I seem to be building up a stock of strips ..lol

finally some good news on the sale of m Mums house down in Newbur, 
we accepted a offer before Christmas,
the sale FINALLY went through a few days ago and everything was settled yesterday.

So now contemplating where we want to move to, 
I’m thinking somewhere slightly nearer the coast than here in Northampton, where my wife & I we currently rent.

have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> So jealous of that range style cooker.  I would love one of them but am restricted to a 60cm gap in a very tiny kitchen.


I know they obviously don't have the width of a proper range cooker but plenty of manufacturers make range style cookers in 60cm width. This is my fav but it's a bloody fortune! They are so beautiful in the metal though.

https://uk.bertazzoni.com/products/professional-series/cookers/60-cm-induction-top-electric-oven-8


----------



## ColinUK

I've given in and fired up the heating. It's only on 21.5 degrees so it'll take the chill off the place quick enough I think. 
Also popped on a jumper and I'm wearing thick socks with my fluffy slippers.


----------



## Kaylz

@Leadinglights that's not the cause here but oh aye cannabis farms create a right heat, surprised they couldn't smell it when walking past etc though (there has been a lot of it in my town over the years) xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

I forgot to go to see James Bond movie last night. Good job I’ve got an unlimited ticket


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> I've given in and fired up the heating. It's only on 21.5 degrees so it'll take the chill off the place quick enough I think.
> Also popped on a jumper and I'm wearing thick socks with my fluffy slippers.


Mine has been on in mornings for about a week


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz Where you live it's so far north I'm amazed anything grows inside or out so I admire their horticultural prowess!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Leadinglights said:


> It's surprising what can come up through the floor boards, my neighbour said her elderly mum was feeling periodically very odd and they discovered when the police raided that the tenants in the flat below were growing cannabis.


I was to move into a 4 in block lower  cottage . Man next house was smoking some really strong stuff out the window. Couldn’t open my kitchen door or sit in back garden for it. I never moved.


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I forgot to go to see James Bond movie last night. Good job I’ve got a an unlimited ticket


You forgot?! You've no chance of being a double-o then!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz Where you live it's so far north I'm amazed anything grows inside or out so I admire their horticultural prowess!


By any chance did you Google it from my chemist's label? LOL xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> By any chance did you Google it from my chemist's label? LOL xx


Nope! You mentioned you're in Scottishland and as that's north of Watford it's basically frozen tundra for 10 months of the year!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> You forgot?! You've no chance of being a double-o then!


Might go  tonight  if I can get my act together. Took really bad sweating I’ve not had for ages. Blood sugar is coming down and have eaten. 7.8. It’s not been that for ages


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Nope! You mentioned you're in Scottishland and as that's north of Watford it's basically frozen tundra for 10 months of the year!


The perception some folk have got of us Scots lol. i made my mind up I was not holidaying anywhere north of the equator as I’ve had enough rain and cold.


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> The perception some folk have got of us Scots lol. i made my mind up I was not holidaying anywhere north of the equator as I’ve had enough rain and cold.


Are you saying that you don't all live in a permafrost with packs of wild Haggii roaming the Glens?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

F


ColinUK said:


> Are you saying that you don't all live in a permafrost with packs of wild Haggii roaming the Glens?


  Forgot   it’s haggis shooting season as St. Andrews Day coming up Next month . Should see the haggis in their Halloween costumes Trying to pretend they’re not haggis and dodge a bullet.


----------



## Kaylz

@jeanettem1 I know eh! We're few and far between on the forum! Where abouts are you from? @ColinUK I'll have you know plants etc grow well in our house, my mum has cactus on the kitchen window sill just now which are doing very well despite being at the north facing side! The haggis actually roam the highlands rather than local glens xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> @jeanettem1 I know eh! We're few and far between on the forum! Where abouts are you from? @ColinUK I'll have you know plants etc grow well in our house, my mum has cactus on the kitchen window sill just now which are doing very well despite being at the north facing side! The haggis actually roam the highlands rather than local glens xx


Yes and royalty stay in  Balmoral  and go out  hunting  the haggis. Oh to be rich lol  I thought  there would have been a lot of us on the forum as there’s loads of people diagnosed with type 1 and 2. One woman said they just tell you the bad bits to frighten you and she’s not making lifestyle changes. To frighten you about what if she’s not doing anything about it?  Didn’t frighten her lol we have beautiful greenery here because we have so much rain.Glasgow


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> Yes and royalty stay in  Balmoral  and go out  hunting  the haggis. Oh to be rich lol  I thought  there would have been a lot of us on the forum as there’s loads of people diagnosed with type 1 and 2. One woman said they just tell you the bad bits to frighten you and she’s not making lifestyle changes. To frighten you about what if she’s not doing anything about it?  Didn’t frighten her lol we have beautiful greenery here because we have so much rain.Glasgow


Balmoral is 51 miles from where I am, na the majority of the forum are English, I get excited when a new Scot pops in haha xx


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> F
> 
> Forgot   it’s haggis shooting season as St. Andrews Day coming up Next month . Should see the haggis in their Halloween costumes Trying to pretend they’re not haggis and dodge a bullet.


What sort of costumes do they usually go for? Are they easy to spot?


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Balmoral is 51 miles from where I am, na the majority of the forum are English, I get excited when a new Scot pops in haha xx


That's pretty close! I'm assuming you pop round for tea and a scone from time to time as you're neighbours?


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> That's pretty close! I'm assuming you pop round for tea and a scone from time to time as you're neighbours?


Nae tea, coffee for me so you best have plenty when I pop down for a visit    xx


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> Nope! You mentioned you're in Scottishland and as that's north of Watford it's basically frozen tundra for 10 months of the year!


Noooo, anywhere North of Salisbury/Shaftesbury is waaayyy too cold for me....


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Balmoral is 51 miles from where I am, na the majority of the forum are English, I get excited when a new Scot pops in haha xx


Glad someone's happy to see me today lol


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Barfly said:


> Noooo, anywhere North of Salisbury/Shaftesbury is waaayyy too cold for me....


11 celsius today


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> What sort of costumes do they usually go for? Are they easy to spot?


Camouflage but it’s in monochrome so they don’t  actually fit in with the heather! Sometimes they wear little kilts and black tourríes. At least they try.   ach whit wid ah Ken?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

H


Kaylz said:


> Balmoral is 51 miles from where I am, na the majority of the forum are English, I get excited when a new Scot pops in haha xx


Had to google where  Balmoral is.  Aberdeenshire! Pretty far from here. Castle viewing is sold out till October 9 th   I gave my national trust membership up too much walking.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> I know they obviously don't have the width of a proper range cooker but plenty of manufacturers make range style cookers in 60cm width. This is my fav but it's a bloody fortune! They are so beautiful in the metal though.
> 
> https://uk.bertazzoni.com/products/professional-series/cookers/60-cm-induction-top-electric-oven-8


Lovely cooker, easy to clean under. Too expensive @£1400 can get 3 double oven  zanussis for  that money


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Nae tea, coffee for me so you best have plenty when I pop down for a visit    xx


I'll get fresh beans in especially for you  xx


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Lovely cooker, easy to clean under. Too expensive @£1400


It's even more expensive in one of the fancy colours lol 
And yes it's far out of my price range!


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> 11 celsius today


17 C right now here. Low tonight of 8 C and that's quite cold enough thank you very much!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I'll get fresh beans in especially for you  xx


Oh lovely!  xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> 17 C right now here. Low tonight of 8 C and that's quite cold enough thank you very much!


Well I hope the world leaders including the Pope don’t freeze to death here in a few weeks time. Heard there’s a ship on the Clyde to house 3000 policeman as security.  May be they could come up with suggestions to warm up our environment.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

jeanettem1 said:


> Eh!  Whit?  she frowns!!


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  I think I pretty much got a handle on breakfast now: had 3 meals today of which 2 were breakfast & one lunch in between; slept a few hours after lunch!

Figured out, after the previous fact finding missions, that pre bolusing only works for about 15 minutes: any longer than that without food & I go up very steeply: faster & more steeply than not bolusing at all! Lightbulb emoji! This means I either have to inject NR right away & go make breakfast in 15 minutes, takes about that for tea & toast & wait a bit if just grabbing yoghurt from the fridge, or eat half an oatcake & some NR if I’m not or not sure about eating right away: can inject more NR for breakfast when I do eat it up to 2.5 hours after, not too sure about any longer, before I start to rise, again more steeply if still without food!  The only thing is I’m finding the old dose of half my breakfast dose for half an oatcake is now too much & bringing me down to the low 4’s so, not much wriggle room before breakfast: reduced it down by -2 & 18 units is more or less it; may still need a slight tweak? I’m definitely peaking at 2 hours now JUST above 10, at 10.2, which I think should settle down a bit further now I’ve got it figured out & be in target range, or thereabouts by the 4 hour mark? Fingers Crossed emoji!

So, just got up after a short nap for breakfast, again, 19:06 BS 5.2! BONUS of a House Special!  Exactly 90 minutes after NR, still testing peaking time, 20:39 BS 8.4 &, again exactly 2 hours after, BS 10.2 I’ll take that!

Will stay up a bit more for 10pm LR at least or around 23:40 to see where I end up at after the 4 hours of active NR are up? Just one more test: 10pm if I’m tired; around 23:40 if not? Then, I’m going to bed for hopefully a full night’s sleep & get up in the morning for a normal day & back in line with my normal pattern & you lovely lot; MY day being about the same as YOUR day? 

I’ve only tested lunch, as yet, but, it seems to be behaving the same as before with pretty much no pre bolusing & I think dinner would be the same? 

Hopefully, barring FEELING hypo, I can give my poor abused fingers a bit of an easier time & just test before & 2 hours after eating now?  A Phew! emoji with a drop of sweat over one eye!

A Very Good Night to you all! 

Edited to add:- Oops!  Forgot to put in the time for exactly 2 hours after NR 21:08 BS 10.2 Numpty!


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Are you offering to rub their truncheons together or something?!


Remember with diabetes we are allowed to have a prick in our fingers any time and anywhere we want.    Lol


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> What sort of costumes do they usually go for? Are they easy to spot?


@ColinUK 
It’s far better to catch the wild haggis’s by getting them to roll down the mountain rather than just shooting the timorous beastie


----------



## ColinUK

Looks like I’m first today. And with a rarely spotted 5.2!
According to my calculations yesterday I had roughly 32g of carbs including a piece of utterly delicious Willies Cacoa chocolate. Breakfast was mooshed avocado and egg on a couple of pieces of LivLif bread, basically a green salad with a few olives, cherry tomatoes and a grating of vintage Gouda over the top, dinner was homemade kinda chilli with cauli rice plus 10g of the delicious chocolate. 
BG ranged over the day yesterday from 5.3 - 6.7 so firmly in the green all day long. 

No work today so contemplating another Parkrun this morning but it’s so cold out there today the birds are shivering to keep warm!


----------



## Lanny

Ooohhh! The elusive HS for @ColinUK ?  Congratulations!

Drat it!  05:35 BS 5.1! Overshot by a wee smidge!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Right! Inhalers & pills will go in now but, not LR yet, 10am, then, NR straight after that & some breakfast! 

Incidentally, I finished on 23:03 BS 6.0 just shy of 4 hours after, 3 hours & 51 minutes, which is borderline where I like to be before bed! So, stayed up a bit more just to check if I go lower? Seemed anxiously long to me 23:14 BS 6.2 Phew! I thought & turned in! BUT, I couldn’t drop off right away & had a sudden urge to eat so, tested 00:34 BS 3.9! Whoah! Didn’t even feel it, apart from the craving for food: that’s all the scraping the bottom readings I’ve had these past few days, then; better watch out for that as my hypo awareness has now gone! Ah well! That means more testing, then; my fingers will just have to suck it up again!  Ate 2 Belvita breakfast biscuits & 2 oatcakes with peanut butter & for the first time tried it the American way with strawberry jam: had been wondering about trying out that peanut butter & jelly combo for some time now & got some jam along with a new jar of no sugar peanut butter in my tesco shopping this week; it’s YUMMY! A bit much but, again I had a bit of a struggle to stop myself eating EVEN more! Then, gave myself a guessed bolus of 45 NR: sheer instinct coupled with previous knowledge of how much 1 breakfast biscuit spikes me: not the best thing to have gone for, maybe but, it was fast & to hand! And then, finally turned in & slept like a baby! So, very relieved, actually, I guessed correctly! Need to watch for that drop now after 4 hours before I go to bed now?


----------



## Lanny

Just, guzzled down my yoghurt pretty fast again & had a bit of a think! Uhhmm! With all the little sleeps I’ve had mostly a couple of hours after eating I’ve woken up to those drops around just after the 4 hours mark & got those scraping the bottom readings! So, THAT’S what was happening? My body was tired, preparing to sleep & my BS dropped! So, it’s something to watch out for & have a snack before sleeping &/or aim for a higher before bed reading? Maybe around 8 instead of 6?  For a Hmm? emoji!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. I was really looking forward to a lie in this morning but it was not to be. Libre warning woke me at 6am, 2 JBs were chewed and i dozed back off. I then woke again at 6.50, scanned as i felt low and i was showing 3.6!! Finger prick confirmed. So now i'm up and treating and too awake to go back to bed.

Having hair cut today and the grey covered.

Congrats on the HS  @ColinUK


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today and going out for brekkie. My favourite dr at work gave me a lovely big cuddle yesterday when I popped in which was so sweet. Going to my friends tonight for a ‘girlie night’, not going out just having a few drinks and a catch up so looking forward to that.
@ColinUK congrats on your HS
@freesia hope you manage to get a lovely long lie in tomorrow xx
Enjoy your day all xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Exhausted already having just painted the newly built kitchen cupboard/shelf things at 6am.

Tested before that and it was 4.6. I seem to be getting consistently lower readings now. Nearer the 4.5 mark.

Out for a walk after breakfast. Need the fresh air. The paint was a bit smelly and pungent. No doubt I will get it in the neck from my wife when she wakes up. Maybe I will go fo a very very long walk ! 

I bought her a decent new set of pots and pans which turned up yesterday. She was very happy with them. 

So, generally, a good few days. Hooray.

Lets hope the weekend is a good one.

Still haven't put up the new kitchen side light. Not quite sure how to do it yet....


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An almost unheard of, for me, 7.9. Something  is definitely going on, I don’t usually get fluctuating figures, even when ailing for something. TBF I don’t ail much, so can only blame the Pfizer booster. I’ve even had a half unit correction on top of my 1:5 breakfast ratio. Won’t mess with my basal tonight as I’ll be having a wee drink or 6 tonight and eating throughout the evening. We’re having meze, so just grazing all night basically.

Must dash, lots to do although I got the worst over with yesterday, dishwasher was on three times!

Have a super Saturday all.
Congratulations @ColinUK on your elusive HS. Well done.
@freesia enjoy your “ wig bashing”!
@SueEK enjoy your girlie night.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, been to Greece for an amazing holiday and my sensor survived hours of swimming. Success!

I got my Hb1AC test back yesterday and it was 36 so happy with that. I woke up with 4.7 and a higher number with blood. This sensor is reading lots lower but that's ok. 

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## New-journey

ColinUK said:


> Looks like I’m first today. And with a rarely spotted 5.2!
> According to my calculations yesterday I had roughly 32g of carbs including a piece of utterly delicious Willies Cacoa chocolate. Breakfast was mooshed avocado and egg on a couple of pieces of LivLif bread, basically a green salad with a few olives, cherry tomatoes and a grating of vintage Gouda over the top, dinner was homemade kinda chilli with cauli rice plus 10g of the delicious chocolate.
> BG ranged over the day yesterday from 5.3 - 6.7 so firmly in the green all day long.
> 
> No work today so contemplating another Parkrun this morning but it’s so cold out there today the birds are shivering to keep warm!


Congratulations on the HS and having such an amazing day. Enjoy your Parkrun.


----------



## SueEK

@New-journey congrats on your brilliant result, well done. X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulation on the HS @ColinUK  and well done to @New-journey on that great A1c test result.
4.9 for me this am. 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A late start for me today. 
congratulations @ColinUK  on the elusive number. 
A 7.0 for me this morning, which does not tell the truth, of the problem 

Yesterday I was 8.1 on waking climbing through the day.   Lunch 9.5.   Dinner 14.5.   To 15.1 before driving to the Swimming Pool. 
52 lengths later, BG was 8.8 
By bed at midnight plus it was 7.6. 
total carbs yesterday 197 and 1216 calories 

may least I’ve got meetings Monday with diabetes team


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Off home this morning, so just about to embark on a flurry of bed stripping, packing etc. Could be a wet journey though.
> I did my training on line, @eggyg , (on something like Zoom, or Teams etc) I'm sure they emailed all the forms at the same time, for us to sign and return, and told us which one to hand in to our GP to get the prescription, so it was straight way . That’s another story, though. I duly printed it and put it in the prescription box at our surgery, and ….nothing. Checked online, and it had been put in the ,acute' section, rather than 'repeats' but not issued. Rang to enquire, was told, oh, the doctors don’t like to put anything new straight onto a repeat, that’s why it’s in the 'acute' list. Oh right, I said, but it hasn’t been issued. 'Oh' said the receptionist with amazement in her voice. ‘Did you want one?' ..Well duh!


Thanks for that Robin. Hopefully it’ll go a bit more smoothly than your experience.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.2 here. Must have been the flurry of washing I did yesterday when we got home, having checked the weather forecast for today. (Or more likely the couple of glasses of red wine last night). Must have been windy while we were away, the runner bean canes had completely blown over. Still producing plenty of beans though!


----------



## mage 1

6.0 for me today ,off to get my flu jab today had my feet sorted yesterday no more  corns or verrucas so much better hope you all have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 here

Server was down at Lidl yesterday so Bruce couldn't use the screenshot of the Lidl Plus card, gutted as I had a £10 off coupon from the previous month that ran out yesterday xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.5 here
> 
> Server was down at Lidl yesterday so Bruce couldn't use the screenshot of the Lidl Plus card, gutted as I had a £10 off coupon from the previous month that ran out yesterday xx


Oh bum!!


----------



## New-journey

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Congratulation on the HS @ColinUK  and well done to @New-journey on that great A1c test result.
> 4.9 for me this am.
> 
> Dez


Thanks!


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Oh bum!!


You've a nicer way of putting it than I did lol xx


----------



## Barfly

7.8 for me after dinner last night at the Chequers Inn Lytchett Matravers a local country pub.  I just couldn't resist the 16oz rump steak on offer and paid for it with a bedtime reading of 10.8......... A bit wild and wooly out there today, might take a stroll down to the sea and check out the big waves with this storm, we're forecast to get 40-50mph gales today so a bit bracing down there.
@ColinUK  congats on the HS, I can only wish for readings that low.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 after a really bad day eating wise this is the best I have had in weeks, lost a1lb so only 2 of the holiday gain to lose now, and 7 in total to where I want to be.

@ColinUK - congrats on your HS, which Parkrun do you go to and is it paths, my local one is on grass which puts me off, as well as would mean I was running 4 days in a row which might be a bit much for me.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> Server was down at Lidl yesterday so Bruce couldn't use the screenshot of the Lidl Plus card, gutted as I had a £10 off coupon from the previous month that ran out yesterday xx


Contact their customer services. It was their fault not yours, so you shouldn't be penalised.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Contact their customer services. It was their fault not yours, so you shouldn't be penalised.


I did last night along with screenshots of my active coupons and a picture of the paper receipt, hopefully they'll do the right thing and add it back on! As was also £67odd towards this months coupon plus missed out on xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me. 

Too cold to be standing about talking which is exactly what I've been doing up in the village.. Brrr. Nevermind nice brew will sort that out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

6.8 today


----------



## rebrascora

9.5 for me this morning but that was partly intentional as I had 2 hypos last night, so wanted to bump it up a bit.... ideally not that high, but better than low again.

@mage 1 I have also been for my flu jab this morning. Hoping it doesn't bump my levels up. No word on Covid booster yet. I imagine it will be November ish and they will get the flu jabs sorted first. All incredibly well organized, as my surgery always are.  2 nurses standing at stations in the waiting room area, with appropriately high work top, so no bending down. Girl on door with hand gel and advising of procedure. Receptionist took name and directed you to whichever nurse had you on her list, uncover shoulder, jabbed and walk out the other door. Hardly had time for any crack with my nurse, who is the diabetes trained nurse at the surgery. She was interested to see my Libre arm strap as hadn't seen one before. Anyway, I would be surprised if I was in the building more than 60 seconds, probably less. Very efficient indeed and no waiting outside at all.... just a steady stream of people going in and coming out all nicely socially distanced. 

@ColinUK Delighted to see you get an House Special this morning, especially as we have had a dearth on the thread for over a week I think, which might be a record in itself.

@New-journey  Many congratulations on a tremendous HbA1c result. The stuff of dreams! Wow! Seriously green with envy here. So pleased you had a lovely holiday too. 

@Lanny Good to read that you are finding a modification of pre bolusing that works for you. Yes, sleeping can lower your levels and not just night time sleeping. Any nap or "catch up" over 2 hours will usually do it to me.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

DuncanLord said:


> Remember with diabetes we are allowed to have a prick in our fingers any time and anywhere we want.    Lol


I don’t know what you‘re talking about but I’m meaning COP 26


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 after a really bad day eating wise this is the best I have had in weeks, lost a1lb so only 2 of the holiday gain to lose now, and 7 in total to where I want to be.
> 
> @ColinUK - congrats on your HS, which Parkrun do you go to and is it paths, my local one is on grass which puts me off, as well as would mean I was running 4 days in a row which might be a bit much for me.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Highbury Fields. It’s relatively flat (although when I mentioned it was flat some of the experienced folks said it really wasn’t. To me it is!) and it’s very easy for me to get to.
Friendly bunch 

Forgot to say it’s mostly paths but some are a little muddy.


----------



## DuncanLord

Following post earlier this morning BG after breakfast is rising yet again.    Now 13.8 and Ketones good at 0.3.  
breakfast was only 40 g porridge with medium banana and a slice of whole grain toast. Coffee and 1/2 pint cordial.     61 carbs and. 361 calories. 
left message for diabetes team as think insulin required needs to go up to compensate. 
hopefully they may come back otherwise I have a meeting with them on Monday. Not to discuss this in particular but with them and the dietitian to look at food and type 1.  
Any clues where I’m going today.   The App is going mad with everything climbing towards the red.


----------



## ColinUK

Park run results through. Nice easy pace… 38:38 
Finished 290/310 
17th in my age group 
Age graded way off the bottom of the chart so there’s scope for improvement methinks!

Someone very seasoned ran the last lap with me and I appreciated him doing so even though he’d finished already so I did similar for half a lap with the last place runner so they didn’t cross the line alone. She was on her 48th Park Run and was easily top end of 80s!

Learnt where bags go this week and it was drizzling so all in all a good experience and lovely exercise too!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all A nice 5.0 after a Thai meal with friends last night. Nice quiet relaxing day today - much needed.

parkrun @ColinUK much respect! Well done.

@freesia 15 school days!!! So close


----------



## Kaylz

@freesia and @Bexlee that's our schools off as of yesterday, back on the 18th xx


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings everyone, was busy this morning so only just got online, was 5.3 this morning  

Was worried that a McDonalds breakfast (2 bacon rolls and a tea) had gone wrong bc 1st finger prick test showed 13.5  but 2nd attempt was a lot more reasonable 8.7

Wishing everyone a great weekend  Also sending congrats to @New-journey on that HbA1c and @ColinUK on HS and Parkrun result - hoping to get back into running myself once I feel confident enough


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Park run results through. Nice easy pace… 38:38
> Finished 290/310
> 17th in my age group
> Age graded way off the bottom of the chart so there’s scope for improvement methinks!
> 
> Someone very seasoned ran the last lap with me and I appreciated him doing so even though he’d finished already so I did similar for half a lap with the last place runner so they didn’t cross the line alone. She was on her 48th Park Run and was easily top end of 80s!
> 
> Learnt where bags go this week and it was drizzling so all in all a good experience and lovely exercise too!


You have also got my respect for doing the Park Run and more so for being a total gent in going on further to keep the lady company who was finishing last. What a great sport! Well done!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> You have also got my respect for doing the Park Run and more so for being a total gent in going on further to keep the lady company who was finishing last. What a great sport! Well done!


Thank you.
It was literally a case of paying back. A 78 year old gent did my last lap with me after he’d finished so it seems like it’s the done thing


----------



## ColinUK

@Telemóveis  what’s the confidence issue about? Is it the diabetes or something else?

I’m really not confident with my body so to be in a bunch of people who really couldn’t give a fig what I looked like was really empowering. 
I’ve forgotten what it’s like to be with new people after so long in lockdown and WFH as well.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 15 school days


It seems such a long time until its counted in days. 

I'm having one of those days today, several small hypos and not being able to get level up enough before its dropping again. I wonder if its the stresses of the last few weeks? A good excuse to laze on the sofa anyway.

@Kaylz, do yours have a very long half term until Christmas or do they break up earlier than down south? I think we finish somewhere around 21st December(?).

@colin, you have my utmost respect for doing a park run in this weather....actually in any weather! Well done.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> It seems such a long time until its counted in days.
> 
> I'm having one of those days today, several small hypos and not being able to get level up enough before its dropping again. I wonder if its the stresses of the last few weeks? A good excuse to laze on the sofa anyway.
> 
> @Kaylz, do yours have a very long half term until Christmas or do they break up earlier than down south? I think we finish somewhere around 21st December(?).
> 
> @colin, you have my utmost respect for doing a park run in this weather....actually in any weather! Well done.


Thanks but it was dry this morning. Chilly yes but dry.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, do yours have a very long half term until Christmas or do they break up earlier than down south? I think we finish somewhere around 21st December(?)


They are off the 1st and 2nd December for In Service days, the 3rd for St Andrew's day (apparently) and then they come off the 22nd xx


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> @Kaylz, do yours have a very long half term until Christmas or do they break up earlier than down south? I think we finish somewhere around 21st December(?).


My sister's kids in Edinburgh always went back mid August, and I think schools still do, so the half term before the mid Oct break is also very long.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> My sister's kids in Edinburgh always went back mid August, and I think schools still do, so the half term before the mid Oct break is also very long.


Yeah they went back the 11th August in Angus this year xx


----------



## freesia

What a day. Several small hypos through the day, struggled to get levels above 5 then suddenly, at 5.30pm, they shot up to 13!! Finger prick showed 10. Sensor carried on going up to 17.5 over the hour, finger prick was 13.6!! Its finally coming back down but i shall be watching this sensor the next few days. 4 out is too much i think. If it keeps that up, it will be a call to Abbott.

Hows your sensor doing?xx


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia I wouldn't worry about it being 4mmols out when levels are that high as long as it is pretty close when you are in range and levels stable. It clearly got the general trend right. The important thing is to double check with a finger prick when you get a very high reading to calculate your correction by and when low of course. Hope those levels come down and stabilize before bedtime. Your diabetes is certainly not giving you a day off and goodness knows you could do with one. Hope tomorrow is better for you and you manage a good night's sleep.


----------



## stackingcups

7.8 this morning. Upped my dose of tresiba tonight. 

I injected into my right arm for the first time last night and it was fine. Did my left arm this evening and it stung, left a lasting sting and bled! Is it bad luck? Did I do something wrong? My arms have plenty of fat upon them! Lol


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> 7.8 this morning. Upped my dose of tresiba tonight.
> 
> I injected into my right arm for the first time last night and it was fine. Did my left arm this evening and it stung, left a lasting sting and bled! Is it bad luck? Did I do something wrong? My arms have plenty of fat upon them! Lol


No, it's just luck assuming you are using approved sites. Sometimes the needle hurts going in, sometimes the insulin stings and sometimes you catch a small blood vessel and they bleed and usually bruise the next day. If you are lucky it is totally painless. Occasionally you are very unlucky and get a triple whammy.


----------



## DuncanLord

freesia said:


> What a day. Several small hypos through the day, struggled to get levels above 5 then suddenly, at 5.30pm, they shot up to 13!! Finger prick showed 10. Sensor carried on going up to 17.5 over the hour, finger prick was 13.6!! Its finally coming back down but i shall be watching this sensor the next few days. 4 out is too much i think. If it keeps that up, it will be a call to Abbott.
> 
> Hows your sensor doing?xx


That’s it Threaten it With Abbott and put it-on the naughty step.  Bound to work properly.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> The important thing is to double check with a finger prick when you get a very high reading to calculate your correction by and when low of course. Hope those levels come down and stabilize before bedtime.


Thanks. I've been double checking with finger pricks all day. Its been a horrible day, even moving off the sofa has made it drop!! Well, i did a correction dose with tea and it just plumeted unlike the usual slower decline. Currently sitting back at 4.4-4.6, certainly too low to go to bed, despite having a 2 biscuits (which usually brings me higher). I hope it goes up soon as i'm really tired and want to sleep but i'm a bit frightened to.


----------



## freesia

DuncanLord said:


> That’s it Threaten it With Abbott and put it-on the naughty step.  Bound to work properly.


Funny, we mention Abbott and the sensors always play ball.


----------



## rebrascora

@freesia Oh dear! I'm so sorry that your levels still haven't settled and I can totally understand you being scared to sleep when they are so unpredictable. Hope they lift soon and you get some good rest.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> @freesia Oh dear! I'm so sorry that your levels still haven't settled and I can totally understand you being scared to sleep when they are so unpredictable. Hope they lift soon and you get some good rest.


They've finally lifted slightly. I'm changing the alarm level slightly for overnight so i get extra warning just in case. Off to bed, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## mage 1

5.6 for me today had flu jab yesterday all very  organised was only in the doctors a matter of minutes a bit of a sore arm .hope you all have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Very late up for me this cold morning.

4.7 for me which is good.

Not really looking forward to my morning walk as it is cold and windy out there, but at least its not raining.

Finished off the painting of the new cupboard.shelf things and put them in place. They look good. I spoke too soon...my wife complained and complained about the smell of the paint for hours. She then opened the windows and made the house cold. I can't blame her. The paint was a bit strong.

My daughter paid a surprise visit yesterday morning, with her partner and daughter. It was a lovely time. Precious.

And

The partner assisted me putting up the new kitchen side light thing. Looks good, works well (the light, not the partner). It's not quite finished. I still have to bury the wiring. I realised that I needed a light when it started to go dark in the mornings and even with the main light on, because of my shaddow, I couldn't see what I was doing, and I was dealing with boiling water, so for safetys sake...


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   4.5 here.

Ooo, there’s a chill in the air this morning, brrrr. But the tide’s out and the dogs are allowed on the whole beach again, so life is gooood. 

I hope you didn’t get too wet yesterday @Flower and your team won. (((Hugs))) for the pesky direbetes getting you down. I hope you feel more upbeat asap.


----------



## New-journey

rebrascora said:


> @New-journey  Many congratulations on a tremendous HbA1c result. The stuff of dreams! Wow! Seriously green with envy here. So pleased you had a lovely holiday too.


Thanks so much for your supportive words and I do work hard at it. I did think it would be higher this time, so I was very relieved. My consultant is very surprised and wants to do some extra tests to see what is going on. Now dreaming of the next holiday!!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning, 7 for me. I have the cold which is  going around and just tested negative for Covid so it's just a bad cold!! I can deal with that.
Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Lanny

07:31 BS 5.1 Another Drat! Exactly the same as yesterday & overshot by a wee smidge! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Things are still a bit odd but, at least now it’s not swinging quite so much: lowest was 5.4 around the 5.5 hours after NR & it was last sitting at 8.4 at the 4 hour mark; didn’t nap & was awake this time so, I thought basal is too much?  So, tried reducing it a bit at 10pm & stuck in 76 instead of 78! Seems to be ok as I didn’t wake higher but, only time, & YET MORE testing, today will tell? My fingers are sore AND callousing & I had to go to 4, FOUR!, on my softclix for my outside right thumb that hurts a lot: 11 levels on the softclix starting at 0.5 in 0.5 increments to 5.5 & I’ve never needed 4 ever before; usually only need 0.5 up to 1.5 on my thumbs! I’ve averaged 20 tests a day the last few days & did the outside & insides of all ten fingers twice yesterday: already knew the outside right thumb needed 4 which STUNG; still I tried 3.5 & it didn’t hurt THAT much less but, it didn’t bleed! That was a painful sting for the waking reading this morning! Boo Hoo!

Loved Strictly last night & enjoyed Robert Webb’s & John Whsite’s performances the most!  First dance off later this evening & who’ll leave first?


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very respectable 5.6 this morning after weeks of being in the high 6s and 7s, had a huge whole album roll with my chicken last night, anyway pleased with that.  PCR test came back negative so I can continue with all my hospital tests/visits as planned which is a relief.

@ColinUK - well done on your Park Run time, sounds like a really supportive bunch of people there which is lovely.  

Off for my Sunday morning run and maybe a gentle yoga stretch from the yoga app I use.  Looks like the sun is trying to come through.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> A very respectable 5.6 this morning after weeks of being in the high 6s and 7s, had a huge whole album roll with my chicken last night, anyway pleased with that.  PCR test came back negative so I can continue with all my hospital tests/visits as planned which is a relief.
> 
> @ColinUK - well done on your Park Run time, sounds like a really supportive bunch of people there which is lovely.
> 
> Off for my Sunday morning run and maybe a gentle yoga stretch from the yoga app I use.  Looks like the sun is trying to come through.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.


What’s the yoga app you use?


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. May wander down and see some of the marathon pass by a little later.


----------



## stackingcups

6.7 this morning, finally made it into my target range!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me on this dreary wet Sunday morning. 

Dez


----------



## Maca44

4 for 
Nothing new to report still waiting for diabetes check-up its almost a year now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here and struggling on my mobile. Our WiFi, and by all accounts half the village 's went off yesterday. Estimated time for reconnection is some time tomorrow.  Open reach obviously don't work weekends.


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! 7.4 after a very late night. 1.30pm! That’s tomorrow! I never go to bed a different day to the day I got up! That means I’ll be going to bed twice today. 

Good night with lovely friends. Food was good, even though I say so myself, very much appreciated. Of course I made far too much and my fridge is now full of leftovers! I’ll be freezing some and have some the next day or two. Moussaka anyone?

Just cooking my full English, I’m starving! If Mr Eggy doesn’t get out of his pit in the next half hour I’m just sitting down to it myself.

Have a great day, it’s very, very wet here. 
@stackingcups brilliant numbers. 
@Gwynn looking good, I’m with your wife on this one though, the smell of paint gives me a migraine.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.9 here

Lost Sky signal for a while yesterday afternoon when the rain was at it's worst, missed a good chunk of what looked like a really good Christmas film! xx


----------



## TinaD

5.1 this morning. Started IF 3 days ago - 18/6 and 2 meals a day. Oddly not too hungry until I eat and then ravenous. Thank God for black tea... Sun out, blue sky with huge shower clouds, planning on a little gardening - still struggling to remove stupidly planted ribbon grass.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well, no more lows overnight, just highs. It shot up when i went to bed and stayed in the 13s (finger prick 11) all night. Alarms going off a lot as i didnt want to correct and risk more constant lows.
Woke this morning to a 12.1 (finger prick 10.2) so correcting and keeping my fingers crossed for a better day. Wish me luck!! 

@stackingcups well done on your waking level.
@eggyg enjoy the full english, i'll be up for moussaka later.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## TinaD

freesia said:


> Morning all. Well, no more lows overnight, just highs. It shot up when i went to bed and stayed in the 13s (finger prick 11) all night. Alarms going off a lot as i didnt want to correct and risk more constant lows.
> Woke this morning to a 12.1 (finger prick 10.2) so correcting and keeping my fingers crossed for a better day. Wish me luck!!
> 
> @stackingcups well done on your waking level.
> @eggyg enjoy the full english, i'll be up for moussaka later.
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone.


Good luck - hope BG starts behaving itself.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 for me, just can't seem to ease it downwards.  Dull and overcast 13deg in Poole supposed to get to 18..we'll see.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today, nice evening but didn’t stay too long.
@Kaylz I also love a good Christmas film any time of the year.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Yup me too. A good Christmas film, a small whisky, snuggled up to wife, what dould be better... well, maybe.....


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Sunday to All 
Well let’s guess what happens today.  
after climbing yesterday to the 15’s it suddenly dropped back to the 6’s in the evening 
This morning a 6.7 with a late start. 
have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

@SueEK movies 24 has been showing a couple of Christmas films at the weekends for a couple of months, GREAT! Movies Christmas channel started on the 23rd September though so about midday at the weekends that's put on and we sit watching them all afternoon lol, it's a shame that the Hallmark movies are rarely available over here on DVD as there are a lot of their Christmas films I could watch over and over again, one of Bruce's favourites is A Granpa For Christmas so he's always checking to see if that's in the schedule (although I think it's recorded on the Sky box) xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Good morning 6:4 today. Made some provisional holiday bookingS for 3 weeks in Lanzarote over the festive season.  Don’t know if I should book my flight just now or wait to see how the virus is going to pan out


----------



## Telemóveis

ColinUK said:


> @Telemóveis  what’s the confidence issue about? Is it the diabetes or something else?
> 
> I’m really not confident with my body so to be in a bunch of people who really couldn’t give a fig what I looked like was really empowering.
> I’ve forgotten what it’s like to be with new people after so long in lockdown and WFH as well.



Diabetes is definitely the main thing, haven’t actually ran since Cardiff half marathon in 2018 (uni took over my life from that point). Just seems a bit daunting with having to think about BGs

Yeah never been confident with my body at all, prefer to wear trousers, jumpers to keep it covered. Love that you were able to just run without thinking about it, definitely very empowering


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning 6.1 today,
almost turned on the heating yesterday evening, but resisted the temptation

Today’s our last lay in (I’ve been off for a few days and wife has been off all week) 
alarm now goes back on for waking up early   As both back to work tomorrow 

Happy Sunday Everybody


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  Nice round 5.0 today


----------



## Kaylz

goodybags said:


> almost turned on the heating yesterday evening, but resisted the temptation


Ours was on for an hour this morning and will probably go back on after dinner, it's chilly as here! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.3 for me.

A bit of gardening if the rain holds off.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 for me but only because I injected 2 correction units earlier for a 10.5 and I had been in double figures all night despite 7 units of Levemir. Not sure if my flu jab had anything to do with it but I am really struggling for control in general at the moment and my TIR for the week is down to just 80%, which is very disappointing. Getting the evening Levemir dose right is the main problem as I have had nights where I have been high all night or others where I have been low most of the night although some of the lows would have been in range if sensor had been reading correctly. Daytime results are pretty good/steady so I have no idea why night time is such a problem all of a sudden. Hoping whatever the problem is settles down soon or I figure out a strategy, but struggling to see any patterns other than rising towards bedtime the last 3-4 days, which taking my Levemir earlier has helped with, but then I have to decide how much Levemir to take and that depends on what I end up doing after that injection.
No doubt it is just a phase and will pass.

I'm still holding out on the heating but I put a blanket on the bed last night and what an amazing difference that made. Didn't want to get up this morning because it was just so warm and snuggly.

@stackingcups Delighted to see you get your first reading under 7 and better still, some consistency. Many congratulations. I know that mentally it will make such a difference to you.

@eggyg I'll be on my way across as soon as I have my chores done. I LOVE LOVE LOVE moussaka! 
So pleased you had a lovely evening. I am so jealous of your friends being treated to all that wonderful food.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Hoping whatever the problem is settles down soon or I figure out a strategy


Hopefully it will settle again soon. I think sometimes its hard to spot patterns, especially when there are so many things that can affect it. It is frustrating.


----------



## stackingcups

I feel my celebration was premature. I'm having what is supposed to be a withdrawal bleed, which is ridiculously heavy. I've just ruined my new dress, and I've had to take tranexamic acid which sent my readings up into the 12s before


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> I feel my celebration was premature. I'm having what is supposed to be a withdrawal bleed, which is ridiculously heavy. I've just ruined my new dress, and I've had to take tranexamic acid which sent my readings up into the 12s before


Oh No! I'm so sorry! Don't you just hate being a woman sometimes!


----------



## freesia

stackingcups said:


> I feel my celebration was premature. I'm having what is supposed to be a withdrawal bleed, which is ridiculously heavy. I've just ruined my new dress, and I've had to take tranexamic acid which sent my readings up into the 12s before


Oh no!! I hope it eases soon and your levels settle


----------



## eggyg

stackingcups said:


> I feel my celebration was premature. I'm having what is supposed to be a withdrawal bleed, which is ridiculously heavy. I've just ruined my new dress, and I've had to take tranexamic acid which sent my readings up into the 12s before


That’s rubbish. I feel for you. Unfortunately I’ve been there and done that too. Once ruined an office chair! Thank goodness that’s all behind me now. Hope the drugs sort you out ASAP. Hugs.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning or rather afternoon a 7.8 for me.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

jeanettem1 said:


> Don’t know if I should book my flight just now or wait to see how the virus is going to pan out


And the volcano!


----------



## Leadinglights

We got stuck in Egypt when the Iceland volcano erupted 11years ago and all airspace shut down. We were on a Nile cruise, booked in good time so we thought prior to my daughter's due date but she gave birth 6 weeks premature and we were stuck there for an extra week.
We were able to stay on the boat because they were not getting the new passengers on board but it became rather boring as we had seen all the sights and done the trips on shore. And it did not feel particularly safe to go wondering off on your own. As they say best laid plans.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Bloden said:


> And the volcano!


I’m not too worried just now about the volcano en La Palma  it’s is quite far from Lanzarote but if it sets off a chain reaction , which is very possible, last time it erupted it was in isolation.  Today’s news wasn’t  so good for residents because a few more fissures have opened up and gasses emitted are quite bad. I will just have to wait and see. My accommodation bookings can be cancelled up to December 10 th but the flight is different. That’s why I’m hesitant to book it just now.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Leadinglights said:


> We got stuck in Egypt when the Iceland volcano erupted 11years ago and all airspace shut down. We were on a Nile cruise, booked in good time so we thought prior to my daughter's due date but she gave birth 6 weeks premature and we were stuck there for an extra week.
> We were able to stay on the boat because they were not getting the new passengers on board but it became rather boring as we had seen all the sights and done the trips on shore. And it did not feel particularly safe to go wondering off on your own. As they say best laid plans.


That’s a shame and you couldn’t be home for your daughter.  The Icelandic volcano eruption affected everywhere with ash and planes were grounded everywhere. When you’re ready to come home from a holiday it can be very boring.  I’m just playing it by ear just now.  Just googled. It’s just over10 hours from Arrecife to La Palma by ferry and  has to pass Tenerife.  Friends came home last week from Tenerife and flights etc weren’t disrupted.  I just escaped the  Calima  the last time I was there. I seen a little one on the horizon.  The heat is dreadful and air is almost unbreathable.  I got home and the islands were covered in sand and you have to stay indoors during a  Calima  because of respiratory problems. It’s quite an experience just because of the heat beforehand.  In Rome when I was there 3 earthquakes moved the Colosseum and  my bed moved (no witty comments lol )  that evening. I was accused by the manager of the hotel of breaking off the toilet door in the afternoon ( I can  laugh now) before the earthquakes happened.. I was so glad I was leaving Rome that day.


----------



## Lanny

03/10/21 22:26 BS 6.7!   A bit higher BUT, it’s still yet another A HAH!!! Lightbulb emoji as I had actually gone to bed around 3pm after a delayed 12:00 LR dose of only 72, YES! 72 units, & I STILL woke to a decent in the range figure! Wow!

I had a much shorter day than I thought I would yesterday as I actually COULDA WOULDA SHOULDA, as the saying goes, slept a bit longer the day before that as I clearly still need more recharging of my batteries, as it were! 

After the reduction in LR at 10pm, from 78 to 76, & still waking a smidge bit lower than a HS this morning, technically as it’s still before midnight as I type this, on BS 5.1 I had my breakfast with another instinctual reduction of NR, from 40 to 36, for 3 cups of tea with milk & honey & 2 salmon paste sandwiches. Well, my BS was a bit higher at the 2 hours mark 09:31 BS 12.4. 10am LR 10:05 BS 10.0 that’s still quite a drop in half an hour so, I decided to wait a bit longer to see where I finish at before putting LR in for a clearer picture…..

Slight pause of midnight alarm going off just now for LR of 74 I’ve decided to try & I’ll tell you why after I get back!……

Now, then, where was I?

…..A delay of another 2 hours to midday! 12:08 BS 10.1 about the same & I decided to try 74 units BUT, there were only 72 left in the pen & I was surprised by how tired I felt by then,, as it had already started to creep up on me over the last 2 hours& wanted to sleep so, couldn’t be bothered to go to the kitchen fridge & back for 2 units! So, I thought I’d give it a go & see what happens? I then, threw in the towel & went to bed but, the 72 worried at me from the back of my mind 15:16 BS 10.1  It’s still holding steady, was so relieved & exhausted so, dropped off to sleep like a baby & I wake in the 6’s!

Just had breakfast & kept the dose of 36 for exactly the same breakfast as above! Midnight LR 74 in first as I’m going to be awake for a while now & maybe lucked out with 72 earlier as I slept through most of it! Then, just shy of the 90 minutes mark at 1 hour & 28 minutes after NR 00.06 BS 15.1 higher than I’d like as I may not have peaked yet but, I’ll see what happens over the next few hours? 

A Very Good Morning, coming up, to all of you & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just watching the dance off while I was munching breakfast & broke off as the dance off is about to start to post this! Now going to finish watching it to see who survives?


----------



## rebrascora

Well I think I am taking the accolade for being first this morning. I crashed just after 8pm and woke at 3.30am ready to start the day.
Disappointing 8.1 for me. I was really tempted to increase my Levemir last night as my levels had been high all afternoon despite doing a lot of physical work which was made so much harder by those 9s and 10s (felt like I had lead weights on my ankles and wrists) but didn't want to inject a correction in case the physical activity suddenly dropped me. I am guessing that is why I crashed early.... just worn out!  Anyway, I was worried that my muscles would reduce my levels whilst I slept as they normally do and I was a little over generous with my bolus insulin, so I shied away from the night time Levemir increase. Will be adding yet another unit to my morning dose though and my evening one tonight. Very disappointing result when I worked so hard yesterday.  

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day. I have a dental appointment this afternoon. It has only taken 3.5 months from my check up to get an appointment to fix a cracked tooth.... and I am a private patient!! Just as well it wasn't giving me too much grief.


----------



## Gwynn

Woke at 4am. Shut eyes for 2 minutes 'rest', re-woke at 5am. Eh???

BG 4.4 this morning. Very low for me but still ok. Retested a few minutes later to see which way things were going and it was climbing albeit very slowly.

Major revamp of App home page this morning. Really, I am putting off changing the recipe calculator algorithms cos its likely to be a bit tough.

Got out for a walk yesterday for 90 minutes. Cold and very windy but I managed to dodge the rain. I just got back to the pier when it rained hard. Got home dry. Phew.

Finishing off the 'trimmings' of the new kitchen light this morning before breakfast. Then its on to designing one more shelf cupboard thing at my wifes request.

Have a great day everyone. Chatting on this forum is a real life line for me. Thank you everyone for your interesting and helpful messages.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After yet another day of massive fluctuations and an overnight high, i've woke to a 9.4. No idea what is going on and feel like i'm firefighting atm. I just hope it stops soon.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 and gave in and put the heating on


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and back into sixland with a 6.6, clickety click! I must say I’m surprised after a whopping 11.4 at bedtime. Didn’t do a correction. I have absolutely no idea why it would be so high.

It’s not raining at the minute, we have had some rain these last few days, the river will be overflowing I would imagine. Going out for a walk today so will see. Haven’t been out walking for a week. Just looking out now and the sky is turning red. Red sky in morning, sailors warning! Ah well, pac-a-mac dusted off.

Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.1 here.

Picking up my Tresiba cartridges today, so I’ll be able to give myself  9 and a half units  tonight - hopefully that’ll solve the 9’s too little, 10’s too much problem.

It’s shepherds’ warning in our household @eggyg LOL. Enjoy your walk!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Off to do the weekly shop in a mo, running the gauntlet of the school buses and the four way traffic lights just up from us. (tried to be clever and dodge the lights by driving out the other way through the village centre on Saturday, and got stuck behind the service bus which couldn’t get past a badly parked car. The roads round here were designed for horses and carts)


----------



## Barfly

7.3 this am.  After 10.9 at bedtime....maybe the pizza my son made last night, although a fairly healthy one with sourdough.
Beaut morning today, sunshine and lighter winds in Poole until the forecast gales again tonight at 51mph.  only a high of 15deg.  Don't understand why Scotland is doing better, topsy-turvy weather this October.


----------



## stackingcups

8.1 here today. Not quite the victory of yesterday, but considering the tranexamic acids had me in the 12s before I'm still pleased.


----------



## SueEK

A huge unsurprising 7.8 today. Dinner at daughters yesterday, lasagne, curly chips, salad, coleslaw and loads of garlic bread.  I just went for it and it was delicious, naughty naughty so must be good today. Petrol stations are now only open overnight as queues have been completely blocking roads, roundabouts etc, doesn’t seem to be improving in this area at all.
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## mage 1

6.6 for me today, a bit cold and wet here in wales hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ta-da! Earlier I got the magic number.


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I’m not too worried just now about the volcano en La Palma  it’s is quite far from Lanzarote but if it sets off a chain reaction , which is very possible, last time it erupted it was in isolation.  Today’s news wasn’t  so good for residents because a few more fissures have opened up and gasses emitted are quite bad. I will just have to wait and see. My accommodation bookings can be cancelled up to December 10 th but the flight is different. That’s why I’m hesitant to book it just now.


If it sets off a chain reaction in the Canaries then we’re all screwed pretty much. The islands include some truly massive volcanoes and if the wrong one goes then half of which island it is I can’t recall but it’s likely to collapse into the Atlantic causing a tidal wave of truly biblical proportions.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. Was surprised that I wasn’t in the 5s so double checked and yup 6.6.

Off for a little walk/run thing before work.


----------



## TinaD

5.6 - not too bad after a really lousy night. beautiful blue skies this a.m.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   6.1 here.
> 
> Picking up my Tresiba cartridges today, so I’ll be able to give myself  9 and a half units  tonight - hopefully that’ll solve the 9’s too little, 10’s too much problem.
> 
> It’s shepherds’ warning in our household @eggyg LOL. Enjoy your walk!


We say “red sky at night, shepherds delight, red sky in morning, sailors warning.” It’s all a load of tosh anyways, it’ll do what it wants to do regardless of sailors or shepherds or Carole from the BBC!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 it was for me despite yesterday being one of those days when your BG levels have absolutely no correlation with the carbs/insulin. Seems to have righted itself now. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@MeeTooTeeTwo  - congrats on your HS

@ColinUK - I use the OYG app by Davina it has loads of classes as well as yoga, although I mainly do the yoga as I run 4 times a week.

6.4 for me today, so the trip into the 5s didn't last long.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> If it sets off a chain reaction in the Canaries then we’re all screwed pretty much. The islands include some truly massive volcanoes and if the wrong one goes then half of which island it is I can’t recall but it’s likely to collapse into the Atlantic causing a tidal wave of truly biblical proportions.


It is the one on La Palma. I remember seeing a TV prog about it some years ago, so I just googled it. Sometime in the next couple of thousand years, apparently, though this article from 2014 says the volcano only erupts every 200yrs, and last did so in 1949. So it’s somewhat ahead of schedule…




__





						BBC - Science & Nature - Horizon - Mega-tsunami: Wave of Destruction
					

Horizon investigates an extremely rare and destructive phenomenon that strikes every few thousand years: a mega-tsunami.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## adrian1der

Catching up from the weekend. Congrats to @ColinUK for the HS over the weekend and to @MeeTooTeeTwo for today.

I managed a brace of 5.9s on Saturday and Sunday and a 4.9 at 05?:43 this morning. Looking out of the window we have clear blue skies and sunshine but somehow I don't think it is going to last.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 8.2 for me this morning after another day of highs and feeling a little crap. 
glad I’ve got the appointment this afternoon at the Diabetes Clinic. 
Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo  on that elusive number. 
Have a great day and I’ll let you know later how much more insulin I need or the type of that changes.   I was tempted over the weekend of changing dose myself but resisted as I have face to face today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 after a few too many Lifts, got carried away writing out all my passwords hence the lateness

@Barfly not all of Scotland is doing better, trust me! lol

Well just saw my grandad's face for the first time since March, only from the window though, he was putting mums birthday card through the door for tomorrow while he was down at the post office for his pension, wasn't allowed to open the window and chat though as mum said it was too cold, I do so wish I wasn't the way I am cause I love my grandad to bits but see him even more of a risk since he decided to change to being exempt from wearing a face covering xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> If it sets off a chain reaction in the Canaries then we’re all screwed pretty much. The islands include some truly massive volcanoes and if the wrong one goes then half of which island it is I can’t recall but it’s likely to collapse into the Atlantic causing a tidal wave of truly biblical proportions.


yes I know this. It will set off other volcanoes around  the world. I seen the programme with the geologist McIntyre and it could be pretty horrendous stuff. Here’s hoping it’s in isolation like the last tine. The islands volcanoes seem to go off independently without the others. They have very strict monitoring. Timanfaya erupted the last time, over 100 years ago, all the fish surrounding the island of Lanzarote had died from the gasses emitted from the volcano before it erupted. Timanfaya  is still an  active  volcano. I remember my first time in Tenerife and waking up and wondering why I choose to sleep  under  a volcano. That ones called Tiiede


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.2 after a few too many Lifts, got carried away writing out all my passwords hence the lateness
> 
> @Barfly not all of Scotland is doing better, trust me! lol
> 
> Well just saw my grandad's face for the first time since March, only from the window though, he was putting mums birthday card through the door for tomorrow while he was down at the post office for his pension, wasn't allowed to open the window and chat though as mum said it was too cold, I do so wish I wasn't the way I am cause I love my grandad to bits but see him even more of a risk since he decided to change to being exempt from wearing a face covering xx


Hi I posted yiu a message somewhere last night. I get confused with all the forums


----------



## Kaylz

jeanettem1 said:


> Hi I posted yiu a message somewhere last night. I get confused with all the forums


Yeah I responded to it, its in the what did you eat yesterday thread xx


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I responded to it, its in the what did you eat yesterday thread xx


I failed security got the email this morning from NHS  lol


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Good morning 6:4 for me today. I thought it would have been higher as my diet was awful yesterday. Pasta , potatoes and bread as I’m not feeling too good  after pain meds increased 2 weeks ago.  I’ve not been out the house since Thursday and dozing off all the time. I need permission and help to bring it back down as it’s an opioid


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> It is the one on La Palma. I remember seeing a TV prog about it some years ago, so I just googled it. Sometime in the next couple of thousand years, apparently, though this article from 2014 says the volcano only erupts every 200yrs, and last did so in 1949. So it’s somewhat ahead of schedule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC - Science & Nature - Horizon - Mega-tsunami: Wave of Destruction
> 
> 
> Horizon investigates an extremely rare and destructive phenomenon that strikes every few thousand years: a mega-tsunami.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Ty I’ve bookmarked it for  later.Will get back to you. Might read it in cafe Nero.  I need to go out today. Running out of essentials. In saying that I could probably eat for a month without buying anything in the food stores.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I responded to it, its in the what did you eat yesterday thread xx


Got it ty. I’ve accessed  Scot gov  only to find my diabetes hasn’t shared info with them so I can’t access it. Everything Scot gov do is so bl*** complicated.  Even our city council website is complicated


----------



## Deleted member 33972

@Northerner   Thank you for all the information you have put on the website. It’s very helpful

@rebrascora reading back on old posts. Thank you fir all the help you’ve given me on using and buying blood glucose monitors when I was first on the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Barfly said:


> 7.3 this am.  After 10.9 at bedtime....maybe the pizza my son made last night, although a fairly healthy one with sourdough.
> Beaut morning today, sunshine and lighter winds in Poole until the forecast gales again tonight at 51mph.  only a high of 15deg.  Don't understand why Scotland is doing better, topsy-turvy weather this October.


11 c this morning and forecast rain.  Not so good


----------



## ColinUK

Did another 5km very slow run this morning and BG hasn't moved one iota! I thought it would come down but nope there it is still stubbornly at 6.6.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

@ColinUK interesting but there’s nothing mankind can do to stop it.  Had a chocolate muffin in coffee shop. Very bad of me. Will see any effects of it soon. I was going to go and see Bond movie but not on till 18:00 must still be using the Odeon as a courthouse. Will go another time. Did  you see TheMany Saints of Newark?  Great movie


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> We say “red sky at night, shepherds delight, red sky in morning, sailors warning.” It’s all a load of tosh anyways, it’ll do what it wants to do regardless of sailors or shepherds or Carole from the BBC!


It’s shepherds both times for us - I must’ve learned it wrong when I was a kid. In N Spain it seemed to be the other way round, so I started saying “Red sky at night, mañana’ll be sh**e”.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Did another 5km very slow run this morning.


Do you run in slo-mo (like the bionic man) or just slowly? Well done, anyway. 5km’d take me forever - I’m quicker walking.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Bloden said:


> It’s shepherds both times for us - I must’ve learned it wrong when I was a kid. In N Spain it seemed to be the other way round, so I started saying “Red sky at night, mañana’ll be sh**e”.


Jaja


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ta-da! Earlier I got the magic number.
> View attachment 18720


Congratulations!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> It’s shepherds both times for us - I must’ve learned it wrong when I was a kid. In N Spain it seemed to be the other way round, so I started saying “Red sky at night, mañana’ll be sh**e”.


Shepherds for both morning and night for me too. And @eggy what do you mean about that saying not being accurate?! I think it's what the Met Office base their entire forecast on!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Shepherds for both morning and night for me too. And @eggy what do you mean about that saying not being accurate?! I think it's what the Met Office base their entire forecast on!


I often say I think they just stick their heads out the window and decide what the weather is going to be like or they’ll ask Ethel in the canteen if her rheumatism is playing up!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I often say I think they just stick their heads out the window and decide what the weather is going to be like or they’ll ask Ethel in the canteen if her rheumatism is playing up!


You just made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> We say “red sky at night, shepherds delight, red sky in morning, sailors warning.” It’s all a load of tosh anyways, it’ll do what it wants to do regardless of sailors or shepherds or Carole from the BBC!


We used to say the same, think it it was because I was brought up near North Yorks Moors, and the coast.


----------



## stackingcups

My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday. 

I've been on auto pilot, not eating until recently. Was going to stay at mums tonight and it didn't even occur to me I'd need to take my insulin with me until I got home and saw the sharps box. Think it's made me think about how automatic this stuff needs to become to my life. 

Gosh, what a day.


----------



## ColinUK

stackingcups said:


> My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been on auto pilot, not eating until recently. Was going to stay at mums tonight and it didn't even occur to me I'd need to take my insulin with me until I got home and saw the sharps box. Think it's made me think about how automatic this stuff needs to become to my life.
> 
> Gosh, what a day.


I'm so sorry for your loss. And for your mum too.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I often say I think they just stick their heads out the window and decide what the weather is going to be like or they’ll ask Ethel in the canteen if her rheumatism is playing up!


Don’t forget the piece of manky seaweed they’ve got hanging up by the back door.   If it’s wet, it’s raining. If it’s dry...(you get the picture).


----------



## Bloden

stackingcups said:


> My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday.


What a terrible shock @stackingcups. (((Hugs))) to you, your mum, and your families. Take care.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Took another reading after my 500 calorie chocolate muffin just because I felt guilty. A shocking 5:2 something must be working. Freezing outside and glad to be home


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. And for your mum too.


Sorry for your loss and your mum x


----------



## freesia

stackingcups said:


> My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been on auto pilot, not eating until recently. Was going to stay at mums tonight and it didn't even occur to me I'd need to take my insulin with me until I got home and saw the sharps box. Think it's made me think about how automatic this stuff needs to become to my life.
> 
> Gosh, what a day.


@stackingcups i'm so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Just back from the hospital appointment seeing the Diabetes Nurse and the Dietitian. 
the dietitian went through counting carbs and stressed about using a UK web based program where at present I’m using Onedrop which they think is American. 
the Diabetic Nurse changed me over to 4 units Lanctus at night and 1 unit of NovoRapid 15 mins before Breakfast Lunch and Dinner
Now got to see what new regimen does at BG levels.   Can but wait and see and let them adjust dose as necessary.


----------



## DuncanLord

@stackingcups 
Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Shepherds for both morning and night for me too. And @eggy what do you mean about that saying not being accurate?! I think it's what the Met Office base their entire forecast on!


Colin
The Met office use the tried and tested formula. 
If you can see the hills it is going to rain. 
If you can’t see the hills……it’s raining.  
The only problem is that they get it wrong in Essex as there are not many hills, just slopes and gentle at that. 
Question.   What do they do at night?


----------



## eggyg

stackingcups said:


> My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been on auto pilot, not eating until recently. Was going to stay at mums tonight and it didn't even occur to me I'd need to take my insulin with me until I got home and saw the sharps box. Think it's made me think about how automatic this stuff needs to become to my life.
> 
> Gosh, what a day.


So sorry to hear this. What a shock for everyone.


----------



## Barfly

stackingcups said:


> My mum's husband died suddenly this morning. They only got married in June, and were due to move into their new home on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been on auto pilot, not eating until recently. Was going to stay at mums tonight and it didn't even occur to me I'd need to take my insulin with me until I got home and saw the sharps box. Think it's made me think about how automatic this stuff needs to become to my life.
> 
> Gosh, what a day.


My condolences to your mum and you.  3 months isn't much of a married life for your mum, but at least she was with him for that period.


----------



## Bexlee

Sorry to hear your news @stackingcups. Deepest sympathy’s to you and your mum.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

DuncanLord said:


> Colin
> The Met office use the tried and tested formula.
> If you can see the hills it is going to rain.
> If you can’t see the hills……it’s raining.
> The only problem is that they get it wrong in Essex as there are not many hills, just slopes and gentle at that.
> Question.   What do they do at night?


Guided by the stars possibly?  If you can see the moon?  Lol


----------



## SueEK

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS
@DuncanLord hope all works out well in your new regime 
@stackingcups very sad to read your news, my condolences to you all xxx


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Guided by the stars possibly?  If you can see the moon?  Lol


According to the latest Disney Pixar film, the stars are anchovies in the sky.
Which is a lovely thing in context of the film


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> According to the latest Disney Pixar film, the stars are anchovies in the sky.
> Which is a lovely thing in context of the film


Not seen it but sounds  nice. Ps hate anchovies, devils food


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Not seen it but sounds  nice. Ps hate anchovies, devils food


It’s on Disney+ “Luca”
It’s really quite charming.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> It’s on Disney+ “Luca”
> It’s really quite charming.


I’ve got an Amazon Prime dropped Netflix just now will have a look. Prime want £13.99. The trailer is cute.  I thought Facebook had blocked me again but it’s down. Blocked for 3 rd time on Twitter. They pick out words  and you’re  blocked. I’m not giving them my phone number to reactivate.


----------



## Lanny

04/10/21 BS 7.7 I’m fine with that as I went to bed 7.4 with midday LR of 72. 

A bit longer day today of about 14 hours! A mixed results day but, one thing is clear reducing basal is right as I’m still getting drops after active bolus! But, I’m leaving breakfast NR back up at 40 units as I’m going up too high & it’s the basal that brings me down afterwards.

So today, MY today that’s obviously out of whack with YOURS, I stuck in 40 units for breakfast, just finished as I post, for 1.5 ham sandwiches, couldn’t finish the other half & bagged for a handy snack should I need one today, with 3 cups of tea with milk & honey! I’m starting a bit higher so won’t be too unduly worried if it’s higher & LR is a couple hours away yet at midnight! I’ve decided to go back down to 72 units!

I was right about not having peaked yet for breakfast last night with BS 15.1 with 36 NR but, with still too much LR of 74, I suspect, I didn’t go much higher 01:35 BS 15.8. Then, started dropping 02:55 BS 8.8 & 04:36 just after 4 hours, 4 hours & 26 minutes, after NR for a clear baseline to see what the basal does & was surprised 04:36 BS 4.5! I ate an oatcake to bring me back up. To see if I’m ok? 07:47 BS 5.7 relieved! After an early tesco delivery slot this week & put away, 09:46 BS 5.4 starting to drop again so, I decided to eat lunch of 500ml pot of chicken & veg soup, was all I wanted not being very hungry, with no bolus to counter the clearly too much basal! Midday LR 12:01 BS 7.4 went back down to 72 & went to bed as I’d been tired since the soup & stayed up for basal. I went to bed & woke pretty much the same on BS 7.7 

Now, I’ll see where I’m at for midnight basal & continue to test: buffed all my fingers down this morning with a nail file; back down to 0.5 for the softclix & it’s painless compared to when I had to go SO deep, FOUR!!!, which is ALMOST heavenly! 

A Very Good Night to you all & wishing you all a Wonderful Day, coming up, for you NORMAL lot from Little Miss Ou Of Whack me! 

The picture IS getting clearer & I’ll get there, yet! 

Will now catch up on what I missed on this thread!


----------



## Lanny

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss @stackingcups


----------



## Telemóveis

I promise I didn’t just wake up, just slipped my mind completely all day  

It was another 5.3 today (3 times in 5 days weird lol). Operation get back into running is in progress, dad has entered me into a 5k in November (training to commence after week away from home) and I ordered some new running shorts 

@stackingcups I’m deeply sorry to hear what happened, sending all the love and support


----------



## stackingcups

Thanks for all your well wishes. Staying at mums tonight. Very glad for my insulin change to tresiba for the flexibility. Have managed to eat here and there and keep my levels fairly steady. Leaves me more able to look after my poor Mum.


----------



## Gwynn

Stackingcups, my best wishes to you.

First up this morning.

BG 4.6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@stackingcups  my condolences on your sad loss.
5.1 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.1 for me this morning after a night slightly out of target but nowhere near as much as previously and no spikes.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, ooh it’s dark out there, and wet, again! A disappointing 7.2, I had an extremely low carb tea last night, moussaka and salad. A wee bit sliced potato, a bit of flour in the béchamel, and a tiny piece of pitta. I’m thinking now it may be a cold or such like coming on, got a lot of pressure in my throat, ears and head. I’m sneezing a bit but no runny nose and I don’t feel bunged up, just hurts when I bend down! No scrubbing of floors for me today! 

Off to the farmers’ today to look after kids after nursery/ school whilst mum takes pickup to garage and dad at work. They’re all full of cold already so won’t be passing anything on.

How did you all cope without FB and Insta last night? I was devastated, I had nothing to do during the ad breaks on the telly! Only joking of course ( sort of), but I bet there was some near meltdowns from some so called influencers ( I hate that term) not getting their fix of “ likes”!

That’s all from me folks. Have a gud ‘un!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.1 here. It was very exciting to be able to have 9 and a half units of Tresiba last night. And tonight it’s GBBO - will the fun never end?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Busy morning ahead. Flu jab walk-in session at our surgery this morning, followed by haircut. Good job it’s that way round and I don’t have to queue outside the jab clinic in the wind and rain with a newly blow-dried coiffure!


----------



## SueEK

7.4 after another of fruitless searching for a longish skirt - where are they all?
Have a good day x


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> 7.4 after another of fruitless searching for a longish skirt - where are they all?
> Have a good day x


Have you tried the Cotton Traders website? That’s the only place I’ve seen any in any quantity.


----------



## mage 1

5.5 for me today after a really good sleep very wet and windy out there today hope you all have a really good day


----------



## stackingcups

Morning all. 7.7 this morning. Doesn't seem to have affected things that I got a very small amount of sleep. Thankful.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning people  

4.9 today  Quite a few jobs to do this morning plus packing, then hopefully can resume chilling.

Messenger going down was annoying bc I’m in my friend group chat 24/7  Could be worse, could have been YouTube

Wishing everyone a pleasant Tuesday


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I’ve got an Amazon Prime dropped Netflix just now will have a look. Prime want £13.99. The trailer is cute.  I thought Facebook had blocked me again but it’s down. Blocked for 3 rd time on Twitter. They pick out words  and you’re  blocked. I’m not giving them my phone number to reactivate.


Disney+ is £7/month and it’s on there.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. 
Did another 5km run yesterday through Regent’s Park which was lovely. And slow!
Rest day today but I’ll be walking to work and back so that’s still 6 miles.


----------



## eggyg

Telemóveis said:


> Good morning people
> 
> 4.9 today  Quite a few jobs to do this morning plus packing, then hopefully can resume chilling.
> 
> Messenger going down was annoying bc I’m in my friend group chat 24/7  Could be worse, could have been YouTube
> 
> Wishing everyone a pleasant Tuesday


I must admit messenger being down was very inconvenient for me too as we have a family group, me, Mr Eggy, three daughters and two eldest grandchildren. There’s never a day we don’t message and it felt odd not being able to just “chat” with them last night about something daft. I very nearly resorted to that old fashioned method called texting, do you remember that!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
An 8.4 this morning for me.   It was 10.0 at bedtime when I tried Lantus 4 units for first time. 
perhaps that 10.0 was high due to change in times and types of insulin 
Is it enough of a basal layer or does to 1 unit of NovoRapid each mealtimes have to be fitted more to carbs but not given any ratios yet.   
I suppose the Diabetes team will give me those figures over the next few weeks. 
how does it normally work?
Have a great day.


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today, that's much more like it.   Lovely sunny morning here in Poole, but strong winds left over from last night's storm, 45mph according to the Met. office.  Funny thing is when I poked my nose outside the front door, there doesn't seem to be a lot of wind, treetops are fairly still.  Never mind, plenty of bluster on the BBC this am with the Bojo interview.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.1 today

@Bloden you reminded me yesterday that I needed to order Tresiba cartridges, planned to do it last night but sadly that site was down too along with the site for mum to pay the rent, will try later lol

@SueEK what kind of skirts are you looking for? And colour/design etc?

@DuncanLord you may have to give them a hard nudge if you want to start carb counting and adjusting yourself, some teams seem in no hurry to get people onto it where others can't wait to, what is it you are wanting to know when you ask "how does it normally work"?
xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 for me today after totally losing the plot yesterday, had a kind of melt down, didn't feel well all day aching and a bit wheezy/slightly tight chested, so used my inhaler quite a bit, didn't feel well enough to run or go yoga, but then ate chocolate biscuits a bar of chocolate, I haven't binged like that for months, anyway paying the price this morning not only in BG levels.

@stackingcups - so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Have you tried the Cotton Traders website? That’s the only place I’ve seen any in any quantity.


No I haven’t but will have a look, thanks.


----------



## adrian1der

@stackingcups sorry to hear your news. Best wishes to you, your mum and your family

A 4.7 for me at 06:08. A nice morning in West Berks after last night's downpour


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz am looking for inexpensive mid shin length warmish skirts, only want cheap ones just whilst I have this catheter to cover it, can’t wear my usual leggings, jeans etc. I’ve looked in local charity shops but don’t want to go into Brighton.
Just had call from hospital and they want me to go up on Thursday so yet another long day, neurology appt locally tomorrow or they would have seen me then. Feeling like a real hypochondriac  x


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz 
They went through carb counting yesterday although the dietitian said I was probably ahead of her lectures, it was only how to work out totals of a homemade stew etc that I have to work on.  
Total carbs in pan divided by size of portion.  Easy, in theory, when you put it that way. 
The team want me to ring Today if problem or Wednesday if not. 
I suppose it will take a few days to get the effect of the ‘new’ insulins over the old mixed Humulin M3. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Good morning 7:3 today.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz am looking for inexpensive mid shin length warmish skirts, only want cheap ones just whilst I have this catheter to cover it, can’t wear my usual leggings, jeans etc. I’ve looked in local charity shops but don’t want to go into Brighton.
> Just had call from hospital and they want me to go up on Thursday so yet another long day, neurology appt locally tomorrow or they would have seen me then. Feeling like a real hypochondriac  x


M and S have a sale on just now. Good luck at the hospital


----------



## khskel

Morning all and today's waking reading was error please replace sensor..5.8 on the finger before breakfast so it can't have been too bad. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

DuncanLord said:


> @Kaylz
> They went through carb counting yesterday although the dietitian said I was probably ahead of her lectures, it was only how to work out totals of a homemade stew etc that I have to work on.
> Total carbs in pan divided by size of portion.  Easy, in theory, when you put it that way.
> The team want me to ring Today if problem or Wednesday if not.
> I suppose it will take a few days to get the effect of the ‘new’ insulins over the old mixed Humulin M3.
> Thanks for your help.


Hope it goes well  for  you


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  I think I’m about there today & going off to bed now! LR just in an hour early at 70 just to rule out or confirm that 72 is correct: if I’m a wee bit higher when I wake & stay higher I’ll know for sure! Stayed in range the whole day & stayed up an extra hour & a half longer than yesterday, 15.5 hours, with the least amount of swing: only from 4.7 to 10; big difference from 3.9 to 18.1 at one stage & I’m staying awake longer as I got that swing down! I think that 72 LR is pretty much right & the 4.7 before lunch earlier was because Breakfast NR was a little too much at 40 & will try 38 when I wake? I even managed half a dinner, just now, with half the dinner dose of 16 units, today after only managing to stay awake for yesterday’s lunch & before that only breakfast with oatcakes to head off hypos! Apart from that 4.7 I’ve stayed pretty steady between meals at 7 to 7.2 after active bolus so, I know the basal is more or less right!  Before bed reading is 10:57 BS 7.2 & I’ll see what I wake on later just rule out that I don’t need to lower basal any lower?

I’m off to bed now having changed my LR alarms to 11am & 11pm. A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm doing a @Lanny. My body clock has got out of synch. It started the day before yesterday when I crashed just after 8pm and then woke up at 3.30am and had clearly had enough sleep. Then climbed into bed yesterday about 6pm after grueling dentist appointment for a couple of hours and woke at 11pm. Mucked out and fed horses at 3,30am and then went for a walk. Not much view at 4.30am and whilst it was wet, it wasn't hammering down. Then came home had an Options hot choc shot myself my Levemir an hour early and climbed into bed and had another few hours. Woke up to a massive crack of thunder and the rain drumming loudly on the roof. (So pleased I walked earlier)
Anyway, my reading was 4.6 on waking but rapidly dropped to 3.7 before I got out of bed according to Libre but finger prick said 4.4. Injected Fiasp for breakfast but levels continued to drop instead of rise like they usually do when I get up, so I have yet another red mark on my graph! Cut my evening Levemir to 4.5 last night on a whim and probably just as well. 

@stackingcups So dreadfully sorry to hear about your family bereavement. Life can be so cruel sometimes! Your poor Mum must be devastated. 
So pleased you are finding the Tresiba is working well for you though, particularly when you now have other things on your mind. Hope that continues to be the case.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations Dez on achieving the elusive number yesterday. 

@DuncanLord So pleased you are now on a basal/bolus system and the 4 units of Lantus look to have been about right judging by that bedtime to morning result. When are you taking the Lantus? Timing can be quite important with that basal.
It will take time to work out your ratios with the NovoRapid, especially when you are still needing so little, so whilst it gives you plenty of time to practice your carb counting, I doubt you will need to be adjusting those doses much when you are needing so little insulin. Did they give you a half unit pen? If not you would be wise to ask for them as you will need to be able to make small adjustments when you are on such small doses.... both for NR and Lantus..... so do make it a priority to ask about that. The half unit pens are also reusable so environmentally better and you just get cartridges to put in them which take up less space in the fridge. They also usually come with a timer in the end which tells you how many units your last injection was and how long ago...... for those "did I, didn't I??" moments when injecting is so second nature that you can't quite remember if you did? 

@ColinUK I am so impressed that you are running so much. Hope it is helping you physically as well as mentally. 

@Telemóveis Great that you are getting back into running and that your Dad is encouraging you. Will he run with you?


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora I'm running very slowly!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> @rebrascora I'm running very slowly!


That doesn't matter at all. It is the fact that you are getting out there and doing it and not always in the best of weather. That takes a lot of mental effort, especially in the early days and since you have owned that body confidence is an issue, all the more respect.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> That doesn't matter at all. It is the fact that you are getting out there and doing it and not always in the best of weather. That takes a lot of mental effort, especially in the early days and since you have owned that body confidence is an issue, all the more respect.


Thank you. xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> @rebrascora I'm running very slowly!



I am the slowest running in our running group.  I just plod on and celebrate when I get a PB.  @ColinUK - we are still getting out there.  That is what counts.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> I am the slowest running in our running group.  I just plod on and celebrate when I get a PB.  @ColinUK - we are still getting out there.  That is what counts.


Absolutely! 
I'm intending to run again Thursday and then hit the Park Run again on Saturday (and it's forecast to be mild and dry for both).
Then it's probably a quick trip to Decathlon to get a few bits of colder weather gear, probably a wind and water resistant top.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
I at the moment only got the pens so just measured in units.   Spoke to them this morning but seeing as they only had measurements for bed and breakfast not really enough data.  Got to ring tomorrow to get more info.   Will ask then or the GP for 1/2 unit pens. 
The Lantus I took at bedtime last night (about 11:30pm) but that might alter. 
The NovoRapid is taken 15 mins before meal , as I was told yesterday.  
thanks for all your help and I hope you get your body clock right.   Are you sure you’ve not had a secret holiday and are just suffers from jet lag which messes up your body clock.    Lol


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Are you sure you’ve not had a secret holiday and are just suffers from jet lag which messes up your body clock. Lol


I haven't had a holiday in many, many years, so I think I would remember if that had happened! 
I used to work rotating shifts and I still struggle to maintain a normal day/night regime for any length or time although I had been doing quite well recently. Normally I don't go to bed until very late or early hours, so this crashing at 8pm is quite novel, but getting up at 3.30am is definitely weird. Horses were happy enough to see me though and I missed the worst of the rain to get out for my walk.... ie it was raining but not stotting down. 

I will be surprised if you get anywhere with your GP with regard to half unit pens. That sort of thing usually needs to be authorized by a DSN as your prescription will have to change from penfills to cartridges. 
I was a bit concerned that you might have been taking the Lantus at the time you used to take your evening dose of mixed insulin, which might have given you a spike of activity in the depths of the night, but bedtime injection should hopefully be giving you it's profile peak at a time when DP is kicking in..... as long as you don't start going to bed at 8pm like me!!


----------



## Kaylz

guys, I'm feeling very frustrated with Abbott at the moment, this sensor worked near perfectly for it's first week then day 8 it started going to pot, just been issued with my 10th replacement out of 15 sensors! To top it off I'm having to be VERY careful opening my test strip pot as the hinge nearly snapped straight across this morning and is only holding on by a thread!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> guys, I'm feeling very frustrated with Abbott at the moment, this sensor worked near perfectly for it's first week then day 8 it started going to pot, just been issued with my 10th replacement out of 15 sensors! To top it off I'm having to be VERY careful opening my test strip pot as the hinge nearly snapped straight across this morning and is only holding on by a thread!  xx


Oh no! Can't believe you have another one on it's way out. Must confess, I had a bit of a concern with mine this morning so I have been having to do a few finger pricks to keep an eye on it. Hope you managed to get through to Abbott easily and got another replacement without difficulty. You must be on first name terms with all their customer service staff by now . It's no joke though is it! I can understand you being well chewed off and losing a lot of confidence in the system.

The pot lid is just another irritation (probably one of those "final straws" for you though) Not a big deal in the scheme of things but no doubt with your sore hands, makes things just that bit more challenging when you could do with things being easier. Really hope you have a change of luck soon


----------



## Wolfiewill26

my morning tests usually between 5.0 to 8.5 today's is 7.0


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Oh no! Can't believe you have another one on it's way out. Must confess, I had a bit of a concern with mine this morning so I have been having to do a few finger pricks to keep an eye on it. Hope you managed to get through to Abbott easily and got another replacement without difficulty. You must be on first name terms with all their customer service staff by now . It's no joke though is it! I can understand you being well chewed off and losing a lot of confidence in the system.
> 
> The pot lid is just another irritation (probably one of those "final straws" for you though) Not a big deal in the scheme of things but no doubt with your sore hands, makes things just that bit more challenging when you could do with things being easier. Really hope you have a change of luck soon


I never have problems getting through to them, only on the phone 9 minutes 37 seconds this afternoon and yes replacement issued no problem, surprisingly I've never spoken to the same agent twice lol, I hope my luck changes soon too! xx


----------



## Telemóveis

eggyg said:


> I must admit messenger being down was very inconvenient for me too as we have a family group, me, Mr Eggy, three daughters and two eldest grandchildren. There’s never a day we don’t message and it felt odd not being able to just “chat” with them last night about something daft. I very nearly resorted to that old fashioned method called texting, do you remember that!


Haha only just   Did find it weird that my friend was texting me, normally it’s either my sister wishing me goodnight, the pharmacy or delivery stuff. It’s weird how even texting is a thing of the past


----------



## Telemóveis

rebrascora said:


> I'm doing a @Lanny. My body clock has got out of synch. It started the day before yesterday when I crashed just after 8pm and then woke up at 3.30am and had clearly had enough sleep. Then climbed into bed yesterday about 6pm after grueling dentist appointment for a couple of hours and woke at 11pm. Mucked out and fed horses at 3,30am and then went for a walk. Not much view at 4.30am and whilst it was wet, it wasn't hammering down. Then came home had an Options hot choc shot myself my Levemir an hour early and climbed into bed and had another few hours. Woke up to a massive crack of thunder and the rain drumming loudly on the roof. (So pleased I walked earlier)
> Anyway, my reading was 4.6 on waking but rapidly dropped to 3.7 before I got out of bed according to Libre but finger prick said 4.4. Injected Fiasp for breakfast but levels continued to drop instead of rise like they usually do when I get up, so I have yet another red mark on my graph! Cut my evening Levemir to 4.5 last night on a whim and probably just as well.
> 
> @stackingcups So dreadfully sorry to hear about your family bereavement. Life can be so cruel sometimes! Your poor Mum must be devastated.
> So pleased you are finding the Tresiba is working well for you though, particularly when you now have other things on your mind. Hope that continues to be the case.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations Dez on achieving the elusive number yesterday.
> 
> @DuncanLord So pleased you are now on a basal/bolus system and the 4 units of Lantus look to have been about right judging by that bedtime to morning result. When are you taking the Lantus? Timing can be quite important with that basal.
> It will take time to work out your ratios with the NovoRapid, especially when you are still needing so little, so whilst it gives you plenty of time to practice your carb counting, I doubt you will need to be adjusting those doses much when you are needing so little insulin. Did they give you a half unit pen? If not you would be wise to ask for them as you will need to be able to make small adjustments when you are on such small doses.... both for NR and Lantus..... so do make it a priority to ask about that. The half unit pens are also reusable so environmentally better and you just get cartridges to put in them which take up less space in the fridge. They also usually come with a timer in the end which tells you how many units your last injection was and how long ago...... for those "did I, didn't I??" moments when injecting is so second nature that you can't quite remember if you did?
> 
> @ColinUK I am so impressed that you are running so much. Hope it is helping you physically as well as mentally.
> 
> @Telemóveis Great that you are getting back into running and that your Dad is encouraging you. Will he run with you?


Not this time as he’s planning to be a marshal (?) but obviously will still be there to support. Will help me train though bc he knows all the good running routes


----------



## rebrascora

Wolfiewill26 said:


> my morning tests usually between 5.0 to 8.5 today's is 7.0


Hi and welcome to the thread.
Hope to see you posting regularly and perhaps learn more about you and your interests.


----------



## Bexlee

5.1 for me this morning then proper irritating very low day at work between 3.8 and 4.4 for 2 and a bit hours. Really couldn't sort it.  I was sick of Harribo by the end of it. No idea why. Only now at a 7.4 after chip shop chips!

Frustrating with the sensors @Kaylz. Wonder what it is with them. Is it all the same batch do you know ?? Or I wonder if they’ve been compromised hear or cold wise. It’s like diabetes in general ….. the whole who knows thing?! Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Frustrating with the sensors @Kaylz. Wonder what it is with them. Is it all the same batch do you know ?? Or I wonder if they’ve been compromised hear or cold wise. It’s like diabetes in general ….. the whole who knows thing?! Hope you get it sorted.


The serial numbers I personally have been having issues with are 3MH005 and 3MH007 and these are the ones being reported by a lot of people, some of mine have been prescription sensors buy most have been replacements from Abbott, since I received them they have been stores exactly the same as the ones when I was on Libre 1, i havent touched a prescription one in a long time hence why I now have 6 and 4 due in a couple of weeks (serial prescription so get most of my supplies automatically every 2 months), seriously losing faith in them though and wish I could afford to self fund dexcom instead xx


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> I'm doing a @Lanny.


I’m a euphemism for being weird & out of whack with everyone else’s normal day pattern for those new to this thread!


----------



## Lanny

Wolfiewill26 said:


> my morning tests usually between 5.0 to 8.5 today's is 7.0


Oohh! Someone new on this thread! 

Welcome @Wolfiewill26 

Nice waking number!


----------



## Lanny

05/20/21 18:30 BS 5.4  Surprised but, quickly worked out why! I had 1 Belvita breakfast biscuit for half a dinner earlier with 16 NR which is too much: had that 2 days ago for another half meal with the same bolus & was lower than expected too but, was still on higher LR then; dithered about 14 or 16 & went with the higher NR dose as I was going even lower with LR!

I didn’t feel hungry upon waking & compromised with my usual DP busting routine by only having a quarter oatcake & no bolus just to see what happens? Sometimes all I needed was just that & it’s stopped it rising & sometimes it hasn’t worked! 

Stomach started it’s seismic eruptions & I knew I was ready for breakfast 19:20 BS 6.5 Uhm! Didn’t work this time! Bunged in 38 units NR & had ramen noodles, just for a change of all the quick & easy tea & sandwiches the last 4/5 days, & noticed, incidentally, that I finished my breakfast 10 minutes faster at 34 minutes after NR; I just linger longer over three cups of tea & sandwiches to finish at 44 minutes after!  A nice brew is to be savoured!

Now at more or less 4 hours after, 3 hours & 38 minutes, for 11pm LR my BS is still at 10.2 so, I still know that 70 LR earlier wasn’t enough & I stuck in 72 which would hold me there now! That’s obviously too high so, a correction of NR is needed but, how much? I’d already mentioned that my usual correction factor was too much about a week ago now & these last 5 days of going low I haven’t had a chance yet of figuring it out so, went very conservative with a simple aiming for 6, for safety instead of 5, 10-6=4, easy maths, & stuck in 4 units of NR!  Now I’ll see how THAT goes over the next few hours?

A Very Good Morning, coming up for you NORMAL lot, & Have a Wonderful Day! 

Going to catch up on GBBO now which I missed earlier! Let’s see IF someone else can muscle in on the two clear front runners of the first 2 episodes? No names for spoilers in case some of you haven’t watched yet!


----------



## rebrascora

2.7 for me this morning (finger prick was 3.6, so not as bad as it looked). I clearly over cooked the Levemir last night again!! The daytime dose is spot on and I had a whole series of readings yesterday afternoon/evening in the 6s and 7s with no lunch (so a sort of basal test but only because I didn't need any lunch) I just can't get the night time one right and it seems to vary so much more that the daytime dose, so I am always one step behind  
Anyway, I woke up just after 3am and felt awake and ready to start the day so I seem to be developing a rather antisocial sleep routine! Very unlike me to have any routine at all, so at least I know it won't last!

Hope everyone is sleeping peacefully and wakes up with good readings.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It seems a lot calmer out there this morning. I abandoned the walk yesterday as the weather was very poor AND I forgot my mp3 player. I had the headphones but no player. Doh!!!

Hopefully I will get off my lazy backside this morning and venture out into the wilds and dark to get my morning exercise sorted. I can be so lazy sometimes. Mind you, that's usually when my bloody minded detetmination kicks in and kicks out the lazy thoughts!!

Nothing planned for today. No, that's not right. I have to go to the wood shop to get some wood cut for the new kitchen shelf/cupboard thing, which I will build later on too.

BG 4.6. Its been consistently low (but reasonably low) for while now. Must be the colder, darker weather.


----------



## ColinUK

Late finish with work yesterday so late eating last night. Throw in rough night sleep as well, a little sore throat and the diabetes fairy has awarded me a 7.5 this morning. 

My mind is turning to this Friday when I’ve another video recorded interview with the Police about one of the assaults. This one is to do with the most recent one and the one where they know who he is. It’s also the most violent and psychotic of the three so it’s understandable my mind is unsettled that on Friday morning I have to relive the experience yet again. There’s scant comfort from the knowledge that this is the right thing to do and that it’s also an essential step in healing. 

It’s amazing what can impact BG levels. Stress is clearly an influence on mine. Yet my BP is consistently 100-110/65-83 so that’s not quite so stress reactive.

Anyway, going to listen to a podcast in bed before getting up properly and catching up on life admin and then Bake Off from last night before work.

Cx


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.4 this morning. Seems to be a very long week.

@ColinUK you are being amazingly strong even if it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   4.9 here.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  

5.6 today, wishing y’all a good day


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, and it’s dry but cold. Still in the 7s with 7.1, this is despite adding 1 unit of Levemir last night, I nearly did a half unit. Did it make me go low and my liver threw some glucose my way, or am I brewing something, or is it my Covid booster? Who knows? I’m determined to sort it. If I had a Libre I would be able to see what’s going on through the night, oh wait, I do, it arrived on Monday for my educational session next week. I can’t put it on yet though.

Good afternoon with the farmers’ children yesterday, even if I did get wet and very cold waiting for the school bus to arrive, 15 minutes late! I actually lit our fire when we got home, first time since April I would say, of course then I was too hot!!

No big plans today, bit ironing, a walk as it’s supposed to be dry, and just generally pootling about. Have a good day everyone. Hope it’s dry where you are, we’re thinking of building an ark up here!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Duly flu-jabbed. When I got to the clinic, they were separating the sheep from the goats, and anyone between 65 and 70 waltzed straight in and out, but over 70s had to queue to find out if they were due their Covid booster. OH was in that category, so had to queue up to be told he wasn’t due yet, which he knew anyway.


----------



## SueEK

7.5 today. Need to search for some fuel today to get to London tomorrow, nightmare around here getting any. Neurology appt this afternoon and some cooking and cleaning in between, what fun!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I woke in the high 10's and dropped to the low 6's 40 minutes later, after yesterday morning I was risking nothing so popped some Lifts and was high 6's by the time breakfast rolled around, my bloods always seem to play up like this as soon as my sensor stops working! 

@ColinUK I can't bring myself to like your post today but know that I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Barfly

7.4 this am.  Lovely day forecast, bright sunshine to start the day here.  Off to the men's shed and continue the repair of a commutator on a donated router.  I'm the electrical/computer/electronic repair guy, but we have some people here with amazing skills, some of the woodwork stuff they do is fantastic.  This lamp was found buried in the church grounds, broken in two and in a sorry state.  Buried for over 60 years.  Heavy as hell each half took four of us to lift it.  
Here is a piccie of some of us and a cutting from the local echo paper.  From left to right: Yours truly, Michael York (he did most of the work) Vaughan Bradbury our beloved leader, Robin and David (sorry don't know their surnames).

A GROUP of men from a church in Southbourne have been restoring an old gas lamp which dates back to 1910.
The collective known as Men’s Shed, from Immanuel’s Church, have brought back to life the lamp which was left broken and unstable.
*Read more: Bournemouth church raising crucial funds for roof repairs*
Originally the light was used to the light the way to the ‘church in the woods’ and the group of men decided it was a piece of history which deserved to be brought ‘back to life’.
Parts of the base needed joining and polishing, as well as a new stand, to restore the lamp.
The restoration took several weeks to complete by the group of men all with different abilities.
*Read more: Men who stole lead from Dorset church are jailed*
And now the lamp is in place, complete with a solar collector, following completion of the work.
Men’s Shed is always on the look-out for new members, who can join up for a coffee and a chat before working on projects like this every Wednesday between 10am and 12.30pm at Immanuel’s Church.


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.9 for me today, still not feeling great, off for my blood tests this morning.  Lovely bright sunny day here at the moment, however hubby decided last night to put one of our heaters on and I feel like I am in an oven.

@ColinUK - sending you hugs, enjoy watching Bake off, I feel asleep before the end so no spoilers.  

@rebrascora - hope you numbers improve during the day, 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:20 this morning. Lovely sunny day in West Berks although rather chilly.


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> 7.4 after another of fruitless searching for a longish skirt - where are they all?
> Have a good day x


Have you tried J D Williams, they have some nice stuff, on line only I think.


----------



## SueEK

Leadinglights said:


> Have you tried J D Williams, they have some nice stuff, on line only I think.


Thanks, I really like J D Williams but way too expensive for something I shan’t be wearing for long. Am trying to get some off eBay x


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> Thanks, I really like J D Williams but way too expensive for something I shan’t be wearing for long. Am trying to get some off eBay x



They seem to have some sale stuff at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

7:8 this morning. Feel stressed with everything and had a sweet binge last night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me earlier.   
I thought I'll just close my eyes again before I get out of bed. Only just up a short while ago. Must've needed that sleep. 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Hope everyone is well today and those with low readings I hope it improves. 
If you want you can have some of my BG so it may balance out!    Lol. 
This morning on waking was 9.5 following a bedtime 15.5.    It had literally been climbing through the day.  
DN supposed to be phoning today to review the figures and help hopefully getting it back more into range. 
have a great day.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Late finish with work yesterday so late eating last night. Throw in rough night sleep as well, a little sore throat and the diabetes fairy has awarded me a 7.5 this morning.
> 
> My mind is turning to this Friday when I’ve another video recorded interview with the Police about one of the assaults. This one is to do with the most recent one and the one where they know who he is. It’s also the most violent and psychotic of the three so it’s understandable my mind is unsettled that on Friday morning I have to relive the experience yet again. There’s scant comfort from the knowledge that this is the right thing to do and that it’s also an essential step in healing.
> 
> It’s amazing what can impact BG levels. Stress is clearly an influence on mine. Yet my BP is consistently 100-110/65-83 so that’s not quite so stress reactive.
> 
> Anyway, going to listen to a podcast in bed before getting up properly and catching up on life admin and then Bake Off from last night before work.
> 
> Cx


Sorry to hear this Colin. You’re such a supportive person and kind to everyone. I  don’t  know how anyone can do this to you. It causes such a lot of fear and takes a long time to recover. Wishing you well  for  this ordeal.


----------



## SueEK

O


Leadinglights said:


> They seem to have some sale stuff at the moment.


k thanks I’ll have a look


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Numpty feels like a RIGHT idiot: hassling the chemist about my pills ordered over the weekend first; then the health centre because I only have 1 left for tomorrow! Health centre says I should have another box each: I REALLY do; didn’t rummage to the bottom of the big bag of medical stuff on Saturday! 

 I’ve lost my marbles!


----------



## stackingcups

7.8 today, so staying nice and steady. Thought I might be for it this morning as I had a yum yum and half a sharing bag of crisps last night after really struggling to eat my proper dinner. 

Mums moving house today. Her friends are sorting it all out for her so I'm heading out with her in a bit to keep her out of the way.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.9 on the libre for me although 5.8 before breakfast on the finger.

I think this sensor is still bedding in as it didn't get it's customary 24hrs before activation.

Blood test done and prescription collected.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Molly M

@stackingcups - so very sorry


----------



## DuncanLord

Just spoken to the Diabetes Team. 
Lantus up to 6 units at night. 
NovoRapid up to 2 units at Mealtimes.  
I knew it needed to rise but still needing constant dosing advice from them.   Not confident or experienced enough to do it like some of the group.  
Next review day.  Friday.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Just spoken to the Diabetes Team.
> Lantus up to 6 units at night.
> NovoRapid up to 2 units at Mealtimes.
> I knew it needed to rise but still needing constant dosing advice from them.   Not confident or experienced enough to do it like some of the group.
> Next review day.  Friday.


It takes time and experience and training/education to learn and you being on a mixed insulin has delayed that learning process in my opinion, so don't feel like you are not capable of managing this, because you absolutely are..... it just takes time to learn how your body works.
It was only after my DAFNE course that I felt confident to adjust my basal insulin and that was 6 months after I started on insulin, so don't expect to hit the ground running. It is very complicated and it is perfectly normal for the DSN to set/adjust your doses in the early days, weeks and months, especially when you are honeymooning, which you clearly are, so it all makes this initial period quite unpredictable.... hence why I was keen for you to get started before going back to driving buses.


----------



## Kaylz

@MeeTooTeeTwo Lidl's came to a decision today, they have extended the £10 voucher so have 7 days from today to use it and they also added a £2 voucher to make up for losing out on my discount towards my granola, if I contact them again after the 1st November if I don't reach my total for the Coupon Plus Rewards then they may offer a goodwill gesture, there's not a chance I'll reach the £200 now as it takes 4 weeks of our shopping to achieve it xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo Lidl's came to a decision today, they have extended the £10 voucher so have 7 days from today to use it and they also added a £2 voucher to make up for losing out on my discount towards my granola, if I contact them again after the 1st November if I don't reach my total for the Coupon Plus Rewards then they may offer a goodwill gesture, there's not a chance I'll reach the £200 now as it takes 4 weeks of our shopping to achieve it xx


Result! but as always those offers are way beyond most of us non-super shoppers.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> It takes time and experience and training/education to learn and you being on a mixed insulin has delayed that learning process in my opinion, so don't feel like you are not capable of managing this, because you absolutely are..... it just takes time to learn how your body works.
> It was only after my DAFNE course that I felt confident to adjust my basal insulin and that was 6 months after I started on insulin, so don't expect to hit the ground running. It is very complicated and it is perfectly normal for the DSN to set/adjust your doses in the early days, weeks and months, especially when you are honeymooning, which you clearly are, so it all makes this initial period quite unpredictable.... hence why I was keen for you to get started before going back to driving buses.


Thanks Barbara 
I knew the basal had to go up, if it was just me I’d have upped it by one unit and seen what happened.  The DN said yes but as pancreas has now seem to have stopped we can increase by larger amounts. And she had more idea of the figures. 
She did ask me if I could tell if a hypo or a hyper were appearing without testing. I can tell those feelings.  So far they are quite happy!


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord in my opinion she's brave to suggest an increase of more than 1 unit at a time, most of us only increase by 1 unit at a time (or even half a unit) to see how things pan out over a few days xx


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> This morning on waking was 9.5 following a bedtime 15.5. It had literally been climbing through the day.


This indicates that your evening Lantus dropped you 6 whole units during the night last night, so I would be a bit reluctant to increase your Lantus at all yet judging by that but I am not privy to all your other readings which hopefully indicate that the DSN's decision is a good one. If your inclination is to just increase it by one rather than 2 units (or none at all and just increase the NovoRapid for now) then I would encourage you to go with your instinct. Good BG management with insulin is partly intuitive so don't entirely dismiss your own views on this. if you follow the advice given by the DSN of increasing by 2 units then it might be wise to set an alarm for through the night, say 2am, just to check.... or are you on Libre 2.... sorry I can't remember. And do make sure to have hypo treatments close to the bed for easy access.  
I think you probably have quite a long way to go before your pancreas stops production judging by the small doses you are on but upping the carbs a bit is clearly putting it under pressure and it is starting to splutter.
I think it is standard practice to increase or decrease basal by 10% and see how that goes for a few days but 2 more units is clearly a lot more than 10%. It is your choice. I know I felt quite compelled to follow dosing advice but the more experienced I become, the more I realize that using our own initiative is more important with insulin and erring on the side of caution is always sensible. Being high for one night is better than being too low, especially when your livelihood is involved.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora @Kaylz
BG level before Dinner was 14.5 with ketones at 0.1.
In went 2 units of NR and 15 mins later a dinner of 93 carbs.   I have a feeling it is going high now, not by using the glucose meter but due to the odd sensation of itchy skin, almost like pins being shot Into me from the inside. ( just something I have picked up on over the last few weeks).  I’m not sleepy yet as that’s another sign.
I will keep dextrose tablets by the bedside, as always.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord what were you before dinner? (sorry by the way you've spoken I should have asked what it was before your lunch rather than dinner) it may not be the basal and may be too low a bolus but you'll start to pick this up soon enough, when I get above 10 my lower legs start to tingle and feel heavy, its a right pain in the bottom lol, I wouldn't worry about the 14.odds as it's better to bring levels down gradually, I myself was 11.odd at tea time (sorry your dinner time), these things happen, mines was due to dropping BG an hour and a half after sandwich and cake so having to take glucose on board    and yes guys you read that right, I had cake! Salted caramel cake which I thoroughly enjoyed (mum was given it yesterday from us for her birthday)

Sorry for announcing that in a post to you @DuncanLord but all the guys know it's a huge achievement given my eating disorder xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz
Salted caramel cake sounds lovely.  I haven’t had that for 6 months.   Ooh my fantasy about Miss World Standing on the doorstep naked, ( not bothered about her) But as long as she has something sticky sweet covered in custard in her hand.
Sorry!!!!!!!!     Lol

Today waking.   9.5
NR. 1 unit
Breakfast porridge Banana     coffee.   61 carbs.
Before Lunch.   7.7
NR 2 units
Lunch.   Pork steak.  Potato. Peas.  Gravy.  1/4 can peaches in yoghurt.   46. Carbs
Before Dinner.   BG 14.5.  Ketones 0.1
2 units NR
Dinner. Pork steaks. Onion. Peas carrots. Mashed potato.     Banana in 100g natural yoghurt coffee. 95 carbs.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> @Kaylz
> Salted caramel cake sounds lovely.  I haven’t had that for 6 months.   Ooh my fantasy about Miss World Standing on the doorstep naked, ( not bothered about her) But as long as she has something sticky sweet covered in custard in her hand.
> Sorry!!!!!!!!     Lol
> 
> Today waking.   9.5
> NR. 1 unit
> Breakfast porridge Banana     coffee.   61 carbs.
> Before Lunch.   7.7
> NR 2 units
> Lunch.   Pork steak.  Potato. Peas.  Gravy.  1/4 can peaches in yoghurt.   46. Carbs
> Before Dinner.   BG 14.5.  Ketones 0.1
> 2 units NR
> Dinner. Pork steaks. Onion. Peas carrots. Mashed potato.     Banana in 100g natural yoghurt coffee. 95 carbs.


Clearly 1 unit NR coped very well with all those carbs at breakfast so 2 units at lunchtime should have coped with a lesser amount of carbs. My feeling is that your basal is running out in the afternoon/evening, but I am not sure increasing it is necessarily the answer as that risks dropping you lower overnight when it appears to be coping quite well, but if your levels are very high at bedtime again, then you will have a reasonable safety range to come down. Judging by those readings alone and it is never good to make any decisions off such a small set of results as from 1 day, I would say that you might benefit from moving the Lantus to first thing in the morning...... but I am not recommending that, just saying that if that trend continues over a number of days with morning and lunchtime levels being reasonable and evening shooting up, changing the Lantus to morning would be what I would try, but do be guided by your DSN along with your own instinct.


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz Woohoo! Aren't you being adventurous these days. Pleased you enjoyed it. Well done! You have pushed quite a few boundaries recently haven't you!
I splashed some insulin on a sweet mince pie the other day, but sadly I didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I expected, despite it being a Lidl one which are normally yummy and my levels went into orbit even though I was extra generous with the insulin.... Box said 37g carbs each which I thought was a bit low but they were quite small. I injected 4.5 units. I have a box of 11 left which will be heading up to Ian's house as I am very disillusioned. That said, my levels are heading into orbit tonight again and all I have had is a small bowl of pea and ham soup, which would normally take 2 units, but I injected 4 intending to have a little treat afterwards..... my little treat has turned out to be 2 more units!!! Starting to think I have a stomach ulcer brewing as I am glugging Gaviscon like a pregnant woman, so maybe that is why my levels are being difficult at the moment.


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord  while @rebrascora says it should have been enough seen as it was less carbs we have to remember that also not everyone's carb ratio is the same throughout the day, currently for me I need more insulin for luck than I do for breakfast and dinner (see getting used to using you lots format lol), sorry we're probably making things more confusing for you 

And yes Barbara totally pushing the boundaries, my birthday next month, wonder whether anyone will buy me a cake now haha xx


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz 
I normally have breakfast dinner tea and supper but have to refer to it the ‘posh’ way for the hospital in the DiabetesM App.


----------



## Gwynn

First up today? And late out of bed too.

BG 4.5 even lower than testerday morning. I wonder why. I will not worry unless it drops to beliw 4.0

Weight is down again too, but then I did get out and exercise a lot yesterday and didn't eat quite as much. Weight maintenance? Hmmm it's harder than I thought it would be, but then I like a challenge.

I will build the new kitchen shelf thing today but my back seems to be playing up this morning. Hmmm.

Tonight tea Panko prawns and mushrooms. Looking forward to it.

Yesterday my wife spent hours in the kitchen and made some real bread and real cake. I had a sliver of each and they were really really good. Well done her.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.9 today. Its very dark and i'm very tired today. Meeting a friend later then oldest daughter and son in law round for tea. Will probably be crashed on the sofa by 8pm! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

7.9 on this dark morning. Hubby managed to get fuel last night, our local Sainsbury’s petrol station opens at 10pm to 6am so no worries about running low on fuel. Off to London in under an hour for more messing about but this time with the urology team, my life is one long run of excitement at the moment - NOT! Neurology appt yesterday was fine, consultant confirmed it was just a tremor, nothing more so that’s good.
@Kaylz glad to hear you enjoyed your slice of cake xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## mage 1

6.3 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i'm glad your appointment yesterday went ok. Good luck for today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   7.0 at 7.00 for me.

I hope the appointment goes well today @SueEK.


----------



## Gruers

A very bad 10.7 after a Chinese takeaway last night. Celebrating? it was a year ago I tested positive to C19. But so tired this morning. I tried Cider Apple vinegar last night which is supposed to lower BS levels. I’ll try again tonight to see if I get a better result tomorrow 
Have a god day everyone


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  

6.3 today, I’ll take that  Reducing morning levemir to 5 because 3 hypos in the last 3 days (including a double whammy yesterday)

Need to finish packing today but otherwise my final day to chill 

Wishing everyone a pleasant Thursday


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Sub 7 at last, 6.9.

Babysitting all day for baby Zara, they’re off on holiday tomorrow and mummy is packing.

Have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

And a 6.6 are the scores on the doors for me this morning.

I’ve got up, showered, gone back to bed. Lawyers conference at 11 this morning about the long running legal saga some of you are already aware of. It’s still dragging on. Other side were supposed to finally lodge their defence with the Court earlier this week but haven’t. They asked for a very short extension which were acquiesced to so this is a strategy talk. 
Tomorrow is the video recorded interview with the police. Was looking guard to seeing the folks tomorrow but that’s off as they’re going up to Leeds to see my nephew so won’t be around. 
I’ve a Survivors U.K. group this evening, so at least that will allow me to vent thoughts around tomorrow. Other than that I may well post something on one of my threads here. Doesn’t really matter if people read it or not but it does help to get it all out.

And @Kaylz I’ll bake you a cake! What would you like? And would you like it in the shape of a BG meter?


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today..Dank dark and misty morn here in Poole.   Mind you we are 250mtrs above sea level here at the Talbot Village, so low cloud always slow to lift.  Should be a sunny day they say.....


----------



## Lanny

08:02 BS 9.4 I now know what’s been going on as my cycle started yesterday: I haven’t had one in ages; was already thinking it might be one coming up as my BS has been SO erratic!  I still got a sudden big drop yesterday, from 10 to 4.5, before my cycle showed up an hour later & have reduced LR further to 70. I then, stayed mostly in the 10’s & only went up to the 11’s when I ate, my lower back is killing me & I’m sleeping a lot: not fighting it; just sleep when I feel tired! Also, quite crampy! Not testing as much as it’s pretty steady at 9 to 11 being the smallest swing I’ve had in days! It was a long build up & hopefully it won’t last long so, my BS can stay more stable even if my insulin doses may need to go back up?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ll be 50 by the end of next month & was hoping all this palaver was over; CAN this be the last one, please?


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
Waking at 8.10 ( bedclothes totally dry ) so don’t think I had hypo overnight nor did I wake. 
BG 7.5 and feeling good.  I’m actually feeling better physically as well as mentally.  
we’ll just wait and see what happens as we progress through the day.  
Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys 

9.something here after some Lifts to stop the drop when I get out of bed   

Cald een here the day but suppose it is colder anyway if you get up just after 5am!  lol

@SueEK good luck today, I'll be thinking about you

@ColinUK sounds good! Errm, I love a simple Victoria cake to be honest haha but I'd probably eat any cake lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 for me today after another day of bad eating, hubby brought back some chocolate orange popcorn which was for the Christmas box which I keep at my mum's so we don't eat it, but guess what, as I go to my mum's on a Tuesday and Thursday it got eaten before it made it round there, was delicious, then sausage and chips for tea.  Still not feeling great but all this bad eating isn't helping, going to try some gentle yoga today so see if I can manage that.

@SueEK - hope today's appointment goes well, pleased yesterday's went well and you managed to get some fuel.

@ColinUK - I will have to meet up with you for a coffee one weekend, as we both run and I also love to bake.  Hope your group tonight helps and rant away on here because we care about you. 

@Kaylz - do you eat fruit cake or only sponge cake?


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - do you eat fruit cake or only sponge cake?


I prefer lighter sponge cakes if I'm honest, I've never really eaten fruit cake as my mum isn't a fan xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 06:16 on a somewhat foggy West Berks morning. Forecast says overcast most of the day with maybe a bit of late afternoon sun. But it does look like it is going to be warmer.

@SueEK Good luck for a positive outcome today.

@ColinUK Stay strong. We are all thinking of you

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.6 for me today after another day of bad eating, hubby brought back some chocolate orange popcorn which was for the Christmas box which I keep at my mum's so we don't eat it, but guess what, as I go to my mum's on a Tuesday and Thursday it got eaten before it made it round there, was delicious, then sausage and chips for tea.  Still not feeling great but all this bad eating isn't helping, going to try some gentle yoga today so see if I can manage that.
> 
> @SueEK - hope today's appointment goes well, pleased yesterday's went well and you managed to get some fuel.
> 
> @ColinUK - I will have to meet up with you for a coffee one weekend, as we both run and I also love to bake.  Hope your group tonight helps and rant away on here because we care about you.
> 
> @Kaylz - do you eat fruit cake or only sponge cake?


Does my having run three times allow me to think of myself as “a runner” now?  

And I’ll meet up with you with pleasure!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.7 for me.

Managed to put the right bin out without checking what the rest of the street had done.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

I’m still in bed. Feel very ill. Woke with low alarm going off at 3am violently sick and cracking headache. Not sure if it’s knock on to a few days of lows and bad hypo waking me (finger prick agreed with scanner) or the dreaded bug going round school. Either way I feel rough.

We’re nearly there @freesia

Love the sound of your cake @Kaylz I like salted caramel never used to and couldn’t understand the fuss people made. Not a fan or red velvet cake though people rave about that no idea why!

Hope the hospital goes ok @SueEK

As @adrian1der says @ColinUK stay strong

Have a good rest of the day


----------



## adrian1der

Hope you feel better soon @Bexlee


----------



## Deleted member 33972

8:9 it’s because I’ve binged the last 2 days and need my pain meds under control . Opioids and sweet stuff go hand in hand . I just have to do one thing or the other at the moment as I’m stressed with it all


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Can I just ask that when messages contain @ as in tagging people. . It’s a personal message and don’t like to put a like on It? I thought it was a public forum but appears to be just some people chatting to a few selected others now !  For  politeness sake I will just not put likes to something that doesn’t concern  me. Have a good day everyone


----------



## DuncanLord

jeanettem1 said:


> Can I just ask that when messages contain @ as in tagging people. . It’s a personal message and don’t like to put a like on It? I thought it was a public forum but appears to be just some people chatting to a few selected others now !  For  politeness sake I will just not put likes to something that doesn’t concern  me. Have a good day everyone


Putting an @ (screen name) is just another way of replying to a post.  Especially if you are using one message to reply to more than one person
Its not a private message as that’s done at the top right hand side, next to the alerts.   Sorry that shows private messages received.   To send tap the persons profile at the top of message and then select send private message from the lower bar. 
that’s how I think it works.  
perhaps others have different or more ideas!


----------



## adrian1der

jeanettem1 said:


> Can I just ask that when messages contain @ as in tagging people. . It’s a personal message and don’t like to put a like on It? I thought it was a public forum but appears to be just some people chatting to a few selected others now !  For  politeness sake I will just not put likes to something that doesn’t concern  me. Have a good day everyone


Hi @jeanettem1 Hope you feel better soon.

To send a private message click on the envelope icon in the top right side of the screen as @DuncanLord says. Most people use like because they like the contents of the message, or because they like the fact that people are contributing or to just generally show support for the person or even just to show that they read the post!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

adrian1der said:


> Hi @jeanettem1 Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> To send a private message click on the envelope icon in the top right side of the screen as @DuncanLord says. Most people use like because they like the contents of the message, or because they like the fact that people are contributing or to just generally show support for the person or even just to show that they read the post!


Thank you adrian


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Thank you adrian


I like a message pretty much to show I’ve read it rather than anything more. It’s a simple way of showing support even if I can’t really add anything to the discussion. 

Regarding @ then either that’s a specific response to something someone has posted (but it’s not a private response!) or it’s equally as often to paste someone to the thread because I think they can probably better answer the points raised than I can.


----------



## ColinUK

And sometimes when I post really personal stuff I don’t expect any replies but getting the likes is hugely supportive. 
It can feel very lonely sometimes dealing with everything which is going on and the forum is a place of support. Those likes are often for me an indication of that support. Sometimes it’s just a sign that I’m being heard and that’s enough. 
I don’t know if others use/view likes in that way but I certainly do.


----------



## Robin

I use the 'like' button to show I've read a post, appreciated it’s content, but don’t feel I have anything to add by way of reply.
 If I post in the middle of a discussion, and something I put is following on from someone else's comment, I quite often alert them with a @ so they will get an alert that someone has said something relevant to what they posted, and they may wish to come back to it, but it’s not a direct answer to their post, so using the 'reply' box isn’t appropriate. 
Case in point now, I would put @jeanettem1 to alert her to the fact that I've said something relevant to a previous post of hers, and she may want to read it, or know it’s been posted.


----------



## Kitty W

@ColinUK this feels like an appropriate time for me to say hi to you. I never wanted to 'like' some of your more personal posts before. A 'like' didn't feel like the right thing to do. And as I am fairly new to the forum and I didn't feel comfortable to comment as I don't really know you. However, I want you to know that I read your posts and virtually send you my thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> ’m still in bed. Feel very ill.


I hope you feel better soon!  



Bexlee said:


> Love the sound of your cake @Kaylz I like salted caramel never used to and couldn’t understand the fuss people made. Not a fan or red velvet cake though people rave about that no idea why!


 I actually wanted to get her a red velvet cake as she loves them but the Co-Op like many others have scaled back on the produce they keep in stock (well it's Scotmid so far smaller than Co-Op's) and only had the salted caramel, a chocolate cake and a strawberry & white chocolate one, she doesn't like white chocolate and chocolate cake is widely available lol xx


----------



## SueEK

@Bexlee so sorry you are under the weather. Hope you feel better very soon xx


----------



## Barfly

Kaylz said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I actually wanted to get her a red velvet cake as she loves them but the Co-Op like many others have scaled back on the produce they keep in stock (well it's Scotmid so far smaller than Co-Op's) and only had the salted caramel, a chocolate cake and a strawberry & white chocolate one, she doesn't like white chocolate and chocolate cake is widely available lol xx


I have a dark confession.  I absoutely love the victoria sponges from Iceland (formerly Bejam).  They are jammed full of fresh cream (but I daren't look at the _numbered_ ingredients too closely)no other make comes anywhere close.  Waitrose, Tesco  and M&S offer a pale shadow of what a victoria sponge should be.....
After 33 years in Aussie with the best they could manage being pavlova and Anzac biscuits I overdosed on them on my return in 2014.
Not had one since diagnosis in July, but I am slavering just thinking about them and I'm sure I will succumb sooooon!!!
Tony


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon...sneaking in late at the back again.

Haven’t posted on the forum for a while, however got a very rare (lots of random ups and downs last few weeks) 5.2 this morning and where else but here would anyone appreciate that?


----------



## SueEK

Lisa66 said:


> Afternoon...sneaking in late at the back again.
> 
> Haven’t posted on the forum for a while, however got a very rare (lots of random ups and downs last few weeks) 5.2 this morning and where else but here would anyone appreciate that?


Congrats on your HS and nice to see you back x


----------



## ColinUK

Kitty W said:


> @ColinUK this feels like an appropriate time for me to say hi to you. I never wanted to 'like' some of your more personal posts before. A 'like' didn't feel like the right thing to do. And as I am fairly new to the forum and I didn't feel comfortable to comment as I don't really know you. However, I want you to know that I read your posts and virtually send you my thoughts and best wishes.


@Kitty W  thank you  
It’s tough to reach out until there’s been a bit of back and forth I know so thank you for your support. It really is appreciated. 
And let fly with those “likes” in future!


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> I have a dark confession.  I absoutely love the victoria sponges from Iceland (formerly Bejam).  They are jammed full of fresh cream (but I daren't look at the _numbered_ ingredients too closely)no other make comes anywhere close.  Waitrose, Tesco  and M&S offer a pale shadow of what a victoria sponge should be.....
> After 33 years in Aussie with the best they could manage being pavlova and Anzac biscuits I overdosed on them on my return in 2014.
> Not had one since diagnosis in July, but I am slavering just thinking about them and I'm sure I will succumb sooooon!!!
> Tony


Beejam was a place of utter joy and wonderment when I was a kid. Iceland is somewhere I pop into on the way to Waitrose just to price match and remind myself that their frozen veg is extraordinarily good value. 
I’ll have to look at their Victoria sponge cake next time I’m in. Promise I won’t post the nutritional values on here though!


----------



## ColinUK

Lisa66 said:


> Afternoon...sneaking in late at the back again.
> 
> Haven’t posted on the forum for a while, however got a very rare (lots of random ups and downs last few weeks) 5.2 this morning and where else but here would anyone appreciate that?


Gotta cheer those HS!


----------



## Bloden

Congrats on the HS @Lisa66 - you know how to make a (re)entrance!


----------



## DuncanLord

@Lisa66 
That was one re-entrance to the forum.  Great HS.


----------



## Bexlee

adrian1der said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Bexlee


Thanks. I’m feeling much better now.


----------



## Bexlee

Thanks to others for best wishes. I found a few after I replied to @adrian1der !

I’m feeling ok now. Long live jelly babies - well except I’ve killed a few today!


----------



## freesia

Glad you're feeling better @Bexlee. Only 11 more get ups!!

@Lisa66 congrats on the HS

@ColinUK i hope your meeting was ok tonight. Vent away on here, we will listen.

@SueEK I hope your hospital appointment went ok


----------



## DuncanLord

Bexlee said:


> Thanks to others for best wishes. I found a few after I replied to @adrian1der !
> 
> I’m feeling ok now. Long live jelly babies - well except I’ve killed a few today!


Does this appear on the News Channels and Newspapers as Mass Murder of Jelly Babies OR Diabetes Forum Serial Killers On Loose!  
Lol


----------



## Bexlee

DuncanLord said:


> Does this appear on the News Channels and Newspapers as Mass Murder of Jelly Babies OR Diabetes Forum Serial Killers On Loose!
> Lol


Mass murder of jelly babies sounds better ! Although both make me giggle with my sense of humour!
I wonder how many we eat as a collective over the year !

I have a jar we fill every couple of months. I seem to like the orange and red once’s most. Perhaps we could start trading them.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I can’t believe I’ve even beaten @Gwynn today. 6.6 at 6 o’clock!

Been awake since 5, it’s very mild and my mind was whirring. Worried about one daughter after the traumatic death of a friend, and just a bit nervous about another daughter travelling all the way to Southampton today with a baby! Hope they can get some petrol and the traffic isn’t too bad. They’ve a ship to catch, although that’s not until tomorrow. They’re off on a Med cruise for two weeks. How lucky are they, and how lucky is baby Zara? Seven months old and going on a cruise, pity she won’t remember it, much like her trip to Silverstone in July. Going to miss her, and my daughter of course! 

Mr Eggy and I are off to see James Bond this afternoon. Three o’clock showing in the VIP seats, I’m worried I may fall asleep after being awake so early, then we’re going for a curry. Hopefully something  to take my mind off things.

Have a fab Friday all.
@Lisa66 congrats on your HS. @SueEK hope your appointment went well. @Bexlee hope you’re feeling better today. @ColinUK big hugs.


----------



## Molly M

Morning all - 7.0 here - I wonder if reducing my Metformin is having a little impact on my numbers (they have mostly been in the 5’s lately but I haven’t been checking my bg quite as much as I was). Dr told me to reduce my Metformin  from 4 a day to 2 a day after my HBA1C results.

Non stop day for us - a heady mix of flu jabs, visits to our lawyer, visit to a chiropractor (taking a family member), doing grocery shopping for 3 houses (we are full-time carers to 2 family members and my brother is undergoing cancer tests - he has big stomach problems). My OH broke a tooth last night and has a suspected broken toe after stubbing it off the bottom of the bed. And that’s just our plans for the morning 

Hope your daughters will both be ok @eggyg


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 7.7 for me. A low before bed and correction in the night.

Up and packing for a few days away. Sounds like we’ll be passing your daughter @eggyg . The ships all look lovely lit up at night, I hope she has a lovely time and hope your other daughter is ok.

I’d better get cracking...husband will be by the door putting my back in the car before I’ve finished packing it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 after an overnight 2u correction. So glad its friday after long, upsetting, stressful week. Possibly an upsetting weekend as well. Maybe i'll just stay in bed...
Flu jab tomorrow. Have a good day folks


----------



## Gwynn

Yup, sorry about that. I slept in to 6am after a very tiring day with the discovery of my wife hiding things again from the house intruders and then me having to find them (things like keys). It upset me quite a bit and I had a 'bit' of my favourite tipple to calm me down (no judgement please). AND I built the final shelf/cupboard thing for the kitchen. Its quite a bit bigger and heavier than the other two. Took me all afternoon. Looks ok. Already put it/them to work too. Its amazing just how many shelves/cupboards/surfaces you need in a kitchen.

I remember, when I was designing the kitchen ( a few years ago), my daughter saying it couldn't be done and my wife asking me not to do it and to just paint the old, grubby, tiny kitchen (which is now a utility room). I plodded on with my vision, I could see how useful and needed the new kitchen would be. The result is brilliant and EVERYONE now says it is good and really useful. It is !!! And EVERYONE likes it.

This morning BG 4.9. Still very low for me. Weight somewhat down, probably due to dehydration. I will sort that weight aspect out today. Might try some cake that my wife made.

Ohhh, thanks Freesia, you reminded me. Flu jab today. My memory is, er, um, something, I forget...


----------



## Lanny

07/10/21 23:26 BS 8.4 a bit better!  Still swinging a bit, 6.7 to 11, & sleeping a lot but, I’m happy ish as I’m not in danger of a hypo while not going up TOO high after meals! For a Phew! Emoji with a drop of sweat over one eye!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Eaten twice already & caught up on this week’s episode of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK; sad to see Veronica Green go!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.4 today after rubbish eating on the hoof yesterday. Out of the house 7.5 hours for a 20 minute appointment. All they did was deflate the balloon in the bladder, reinflate and readjust it, next urethrogram Tuesday so that will be our 9th trip to London, will this one be successful - who knows!!  Going down our caravan tomorrow collecting two large stone greyhound statues on the way that I have bought off Marketplace.
@ColinUK hope all went well yesterday for you xx
@freesia sorry you had such a rubbish week and really hope you can step back and relax a bit over the weekend x
@Lisa66 enjoy your holiday, a few photos on your jaunts would be lovely, we are all nosey, well I am anyway - enjoy.
@eggyg hope your have a great time with Mr Bond
Have a good day all, sorry if I’ve missed anyone out xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.9 here.

What a weird day yesterday - I felt like utter cr*p all day, even did a couple of lateral flow tests in case...so far, so good this morning tho...weird.  Anyhoo, it’s wall-to-wall Welsh here today - Zoom book club then into the classroom for some intense drilling. Best make sure I’ve got the right teeth in!

Sorry to hear about your daughter’s friend @eggyg.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 again this morning. Crap sleep last night and BP up a bit this morning but still in the perfectly ok range. 
SurvivorsUK Zoom yesterday was good and useful and my mind is counting down the minutes until I’ve got to leave to head to the police station and the video recorded interview. 
I’m sure it’ll be emotional but it’s necessary. 
I really appreciate the support I have received from you folks and I’m incredibly grateful to each and every one of you. 

@eggyg  you won’t fall asleep during the film I’m pretty certain. Unlike a certain someone who fell asleep during the premier of Die Another Day. The big royal premier. It was soooo long you had to be seated before it started and I was tired!


----------



## Barfly

7.5 today.
@ColinUK  All the best for today mate, just look forward to when these times will just be a dark memory and almost forgotten, bad times come and go.  There will still be joy in your life in the coming years look forward to that.
Cheers Tony.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today, yesterday I went for a ultrasound scan that my doctor sent me for I wasn’t sure why  I thought it was just a general look around so I was very surprised when they told me oh yes you’ve got a gallstone you did  know you were coming here for this didn’t you I said no .not sure what the next step is as I have to talk to the doctor next week.hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today.   
Another dull, damp and miserable day by the looks of it.

Dez


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings all  

5.8 today, turns out nan was at home yesterday so visited her, which means I have today to chill  All packed and ready to go, can’t wait to see sister again

Sending support, hugs or just positive vibes to anyone needing them today


----------



## Maca44

4.2 today, got fed up waiting for DN appointment so have arranged private tests again not sure what GP's surgery's are doing, not seeing patients that's for sure.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 after a low carb day, so no idea what is going on.

@ColinUK - pleased your group was of some help, wishing you the best for today.

@SueEK - hope your next appointment is more successful.

Have a good day everyone, dark and gloomy at the moment.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 06:13 this morning. Dull and overcast in West Berks but very mild. I just had a cup of tea in the garden before starting work.


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  you temptress you!

https://www.iceland.co.uk/p/iceland-victoria-sponge-375g/50408.html


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.7 here this morning, after a 7.0 at bedtime.  Although I did have 4 cream crackers for supper with black coffee just to check drop. Might have been a couple too many but have to get used to new regimen. 
have a great day.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Bexlee said:


> Mass murder of jelly babies sounds better ! Although both make me giggle with my sense of humour!
> I wonder how many we eat as a collective over the year !


At least we're not as systematic as Alice Roberts. Here shown dissecting several jelly babies:

An introduction to anatomical terminology - with jelly babies


----------



## rebrascora

10.9 for me this morning and high all night despite multiple corrections. 
I got so chewed off yesterday with highs and lows and nothing making sense, I abandoned low carb, shot myself what I consider to be mega amounts of insulin (7 units) and got even worse results of course. Nothing really desperately naughty although I did have a cursory glance at a piece of Russian cake sitting on the counter top in the village shop but just got the chicken tikka sandwich in a poppy seed bun and a banana for lunch and then ham with a few chips, sweet potato and leeks with cheese sauce last night. I enjoyed my dinner more than lunch but then I was hypo at lunchtime (one of the reasons I decided to splurge) and for over an hour afterwards, despite hypo treatment first and then eating immediately after injecting. Then in the evening levels just went up and up and up and I stacked 3 corrections within the space of 2 hours that did absolutely nothing, as well as increased my evening basal. I know I don't feel terribly well and stomach is not happy (indigestion), but I'm not desperately ill or anything! I am however getting really sick of having rollercoaster levels. back to my low carbing today as I have been shopping.

@Lisa66 Congrats on your House Special yesterday and hope you have a fab holiday.

@ColinUK Will be thinking of you today. Hope the interviewing team are sensitive and considerate. Sending (((HUGS)))

@SueEK So sorry you had such a long day for no real gain. Surely that sort of procedure could have been done at a local hospital. Hope they were more gentle than your previous experience. 

@DuncanLord Did you increase the Lantus as advised by the DSN or did you play it safe? Looks like it is working reasonably well whatever you did. Presumably you are finding the increased NovoRapid an improvement with meals.


----------



## Lisa66

I will post some pics if you would like @SueEK don't be expecting Mediterranean skies and seas…we are in the Cotswolds, stonkingly beautiful if only this grey would lift. Here for the Literary festival and general mooching about the area. So pics may just be of beautiful books.

@rebrascora i feel your pain. Levels very up and down recently…frustratingly so…maybe go down the HRT route (tmi?)…we’ll see. Hope your levels improve soon.


----------



## ColinUK

The SOIT officer was so mindful not to cause me any distress this morning that they failed to turn up. 

I know things happen, especially in the Police, which can cause the need to reschedule but would it have been too much to let me know I wonder. 

Front desk at the station is closed so all you can do is email and call the mobile number the officer has given you. Which I did. 
I turned up 15 minutes early and left when they would have been 45 minutes late. 

I’ve been in contact with the Met contact Center who repeatedly asked if I wanted to lodge a formal complaint which is furthest from my mind to do. What I’d like to know is that the officer is actually ok though.


----------



## rebrascora

Lisa66 said:


> I will post some picks if you would like @SueEK don't be expecting Mediterranean skies and seas…we are in the Cotswolds, stonkingly beautiful if only this grey would lift. Here for the Literaary festival and general mooching about the area. So pics may just be if beautiful books.
> 
> @rebrascora i feel your pain. Levels very up and down recently…frustratingly so…maybe go down the HRT route (tmi?)…we’ll see. Hope your levels improve soon.


Already on HRT (patches) here and highly recommend them, so not sure i can blame hormones or at least not those ones for this, but then who knows! Upped my Levemir by 2 units this morning as well as increased last night's dose but still had to shoot a 2 unit correction as levels are into double figures and on their way upwards again. Arrggh!


----------



## Leadinglights

Bruce Stephens said:


> At least we're not as systematic as Alice Roberts. Here shown dissecting several jelly babies:
> 
> An introduction to anatomical terminology - with jelly babies


When I was a kid there was always a discussion as to whether it was better to have male or female jelly babies


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> The SOIT officer was so mindful not to cause me any distress this morning that they failed to turn up.
> 
> I know things happen, especially in the Police, which can cause the need to reschedule but would it have been too much to let me know I wonder.
> 
> Front desk at the station is closed so all you can do is email and call the mobile number the officer has given you. Which I did.
> I turned up 15 minutes early and left when they would have been 45 minutes late.
> 
> I’ve been in contact with the Met contact Center who repeatedly asked if I wanted to lodge a formal complaint which is furthest from my mind to do. What I’d like to know is that the officer is actually ok though.


Oh no! That is shocking! So sorry they have messed you about..... assuming you got the right day of course.... You do have form!! 
Seriously though, that is really bad, especially considering they must know that people need to psych themselves up for this sort of thing and how emotional it is for them to go through it all. Really annoyed and frustrated for you, especially as they didn't have the decency to let you know and just kept you waiting!


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora
I upped the Lantus to the 6 as advised by the DSN. However I had 4 cream crackers last night with coffee just to play safe.  
Had a quick conversation with them this morning and as it’s about right, ( my term ) we have kept it as it is over the weekend and review on Monday with benefits of figures. 
Did ask them about the course to learn more and they may be thinking about it.
The increase in NR seems to be helping with meals but early days!


----------



## TinaD

A rather depressing 6.1 this a.m. Expected as had exceeded my 20gs over the past few days.Old friend unseen for some years came to lunch - has just been diagnosed - so was force fed low carb! Diabetic nurse rang with HbA1c results :37 which given my steroid dose feels as good a hole in one (well, better really as I cannot stand golf).


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Oh no! That is shocking! So sorry they have messed you about..... assuming you got the right day of course.... You do have form!!
> Seriously though, that is really bad, especially considering they must know that people need to psych themselves up for this sort of thing and how emotional it is for them to go through it all. Really annoyed and frustrated for you, especially as they didn't have the decency to let you know and just kept you waiting!


I triple checked I wasn’t on the wrong day!


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora hope you’re feeling a bit better, so many T1’s seem to be struggling at the mo, it all sounds very hard to cope with xx. Thanks for your reply, although no actual gain at the moment, it should hopefully mean that they can exclude either the catheter is at fault or that I have/haven’t healed at my next appointment on Tuesday. This has gone on longer than I had thought it would and have now been absent from work for 10 weeks which makes me feel really bad.
@ColinUK so sorry that the planned video interview didn’t go ahead, I’m sure you must have psyched yourself up for it and felt a huge let down. Stay strong, you are doing a great thing by not letting that horrid man getting away with what he did, we all admire you for that xx
@Lisa66 the Cotswolds are so beautiful, I’m sure you will have a wonderful holiday.  We stayed at Bourton on the Water a few years ago, such a pretty place and did the touristy things looking around. Went to Broadway for the day which to me was the prettiest village I’ve ever been to.  Have a lovely time xx


----------



## freesia

@SueEK don't feel bad about being off. Your health has got to come before any job.

@ColinUK i'm so sorry you psyched yourself up only to be let down by the non appearance of the officer. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for it to be arranged again.


----------



## Bexlee

Bruce Stephens said:


> At least we're not as systematic as Alice Roberts. Here shown dissecting several jelly babies:
> 
> An introduction to anatomical terminology - with jelly babies


Oh that’s made me laugh even more !!!


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, need to get back to measuring, will try for tomorrow. Mum in hospital so life on hold. NHS care abysmal imho. Mum left in filth couple of hours today, I'm so stressed I feel I could expire. Staying at sons' house and the neighbour family have all lost stones, turns out they're on keto!  Very impressed. Have a good day all... gone 3 I must get back to bed...


----------



## Lanny

08/10/21 21:35 BS 7.6 That’s even better!  But, I DO realise it’s a bit of a pot luck whether I’m in a rise or fall phase here: so, not been testing as much; left myself to enough space to swing safely! 

A Very Good Morning coming up to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Missed the launch of this last Sunday & been watching it on iPlayer all night: The Earthshot Prize launched by Prince William; 5 prizes of £1 million pounds every year from now until 2030 to people/companies that come up with solutions to fix our planet!  WOW! That’s brilliantly ambitious & on an even bigger scale that the prize offered to solve the “Longitude” problem  in the 1700’s! The five prizes awarded are for solutions to:- Protect & Restore Nature; Fix Our Climate; Clean Our Air; Revive Our Oceans & Build a Waste Free World. Each of the 5 episodes on iPlayer highlights the problem & introduces the 3 finalists in the running for each of this year’s prizes; presented on 17/10/21 Some I have already a growing awareness of & some have been eye openers! I highly recommend watching it on BBC iPlayer & reading more about it on their website:-









						The Earthshot Prize
					

The Earthshot Prize is the most prestigious global environment prize in history, designed to incentivise change and help repair our planet over the next ten years.




					earthshotprize.org
				




Prince William has been working on this project for two years before gathering a panel to judge & award the prizes then, launching it to the public’s awareness last Sunday 03/10/21  & Clapping Hands emoji!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Not first up today. Been fixing a bug I introduced into my App by accident yesterday. All fixed now. It's so easy to inadvertently muck things up by not quite thinking things through. A bit like life really.

At 4am this morning 5.3. Soooo close and yet soooo far.

Nothing planned for today.

New and final kitchen shelf thing is good and already helpful.

Not sure if I will go on a walk this morning. Not keen on the colder weather. I didn't feel like it yesterday either but still managed 136 minutes of walking exercise.

Time now for some pills. ...


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.8 today and getting things ready for a long weekend at the caravan. Looking forward to seeing our friends this evening. Not much else to report.
@Dxxoo sorry to hear your mum is in hospital and not receiving the best care. Are you able to speak to the ward sister to express your concerns? Wishing her a speedy recovery xx
Have a good Saturday all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a humongous ( for me) 8.4! The excitement of watching James Bond? Covid booster? Stress over family? Or the fantastic meal I had in our favourite Indian restaurant last night? Answers on a postcard please!   More than likely a mix of all!

Nothing planned for today at all. I might treat myself to a nice bubbly bath, a face mask, and a read of my book. Youngest daughter and family arrived in Southampton ok last night and will embark P&O Britannia this afternoon, so I no longer have to worry about them ( well, no more than usual), middle daughter off work for the weekend so I will call her for a long chat. She seemed better last night after a Chinese takeaway and a glass or two of wine. The farmers are fine. 

Have a super Saturday all. 

Jan @Dxxoo nice to see you back, but really sorry to hear about your mum. Any venting  or moral support required  you know where to come. Hugs.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. That’s a result of partially eating my frustration yesterday but really not too bad considering. 
Have roused myself sufficiently early to get to Park Run today as well. And now that I know where to put my bag I can take a post run top and a huge bottle of water. 
Not aiming to beat my time from last time but would be nice to shave something off anyway. 

@eggyg Hope you enjoyed the film and stayed awake!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Just looked out and couldn’t see a lot, it’s quite foggy. Hope it clears in the next couple of hours or I will be groping my way to riding!


----------



## Lisa66

9.8 for me. A small correction or two during the evening another in the night...will put it down to a meal out that I don’t usually have...I don’t even like chips, however fancy they’re made out to be 

I wonder how many books I’ll buy today at the fair...must be strong, must strong....I know I won’t be...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After an unusual (for me) long sleep. Look what it produced. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today, bright and sunny bit a definite chill in he air on Poole today, Autumn is well and truly here.  It's a long Winter here in the UK, looking forward to Spring already.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.4 this morning. That’s a result of partially eating my frustration yesterday but really not too bad considering.
> Have roused myself sufficiently early to get to Park Run today as well. And now that I know where to put my bag I can take a post run top and a huge bottle of water.
> Not aiming to beat my time from last time but would be nice to shave something off anyway.
> 
> @eggyg Hope you enjoyed the film and stayed awake!


I stayed awake and thoroughly enjoyed it. It was fab, surprised I needed a tissue though. Oh and so did Mr Eggy.   #nospoilers


----------



## eggyg

Lisa66 said:


> 9.8 for me. A small correction or two during the evening another in the night...will put it down to a meal out that I don’t usually have...I don’t even like chips, however fancy they’re made out to be
> 
> I wonder how many books I’ll buy today at the fair...must be strong, must strong....I know I won’t be...
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


One can never have enough books!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.2 for me. Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> After an unusual (for me) long sleep. Look what it produced.
> View attachment 18744
> Dez


Well done.


----------



## rebrascora

9.1 for me. At least it is better than yesterday and managed to stay in single figures through the night just!. All I had yesterday was 2 salads and some soup so it's hardly down to what I ate and my basal had been increased by 10%. Oh well, I will keep at it.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on another House Special. Looks like you might be getting back to your old form.

@ColinUK Good luck with a PB even if you aren't specifically trying for one.   Most importantly I hope you enjoy it and feel bouyed by being part of the community spirit.


----------



## rebrascora

@Dxxoo So sorry to hear about your Mum Jan and that you are so stressed by the situation. Really hope things improve.
Good to see you back here though and hope that will become a habit again.


----------



## NeilGilbert

Good morning sorry I got up late 9.6 which is very good for. Well the bit about getting up I e been awake since 2.30 this morning hope all of you stay safe I've been positive on.       COVID-19 for 3 days. My 2 children have it as well 12 and 14 isolation is the hardest part feel sorry for my wife she hasn't got it but she's sleeping with the cats. It's hard in a 3 bedroom one toilet property. I've had diabetes since march 1980 where I lost half my body weight in a week not many of us around then. For the whole time I was at school I was the only one. I think the thing I have most with COVID-19 is the loss of taste we had pork loin with broccoli and sweetcorn it was horrible as there was no taste just a change in texture my average at the moment is 9.5 but it does go up to 17 quite often I'm on pump but with the passage of time I've lost so many sites legs arms bum and half of my waist. The fat that builds up from injections is now turning into calcium deposits otherwise bone


----------



## rebrascora

NeilGilbert said:


> Good morning sorry I got up late 9.6 which is very good for. Well the bit about getting up I e been awake since 2.30 this morning hope all of you stay safe I've been positive on.       COVID-19 for 3 days. My 2 children have it as well 12 and 14 isolation is the hardest part feel sorry for my wife she hasn't got it but she's sleeping with the cats. It's hard in a 3 bedroom one toilet property. I've had diabetes since march 1980 where I lost half my body weight in a week not many of us around then. For the whole time I was at school I was the only one. I think the thing I have most with COVID-19 is the loss of taste we had pork loin with broccoli and sweetcorn it was horrible as there was no taste just a change in texture my average at the moment is 9.5 but it does go up to 17 quite often I'm on pump but with the passage of time I've lost so many sites legs arms bum and half of my waist. The fat that builds up from injections is now turning into calcium deposits otherwise bone


Hi Neil and welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you and your family are battling Covid. Hope you all fully recover soon. Understandable that your levels are high at the moment and having poor sites won't help with that I imagine. As someone relatively newly diagnosed I can't offer any suggestions on that front but hope your diabetes team are able to assist in some way. You should be able to contact the helpline and leave a message for someone to ring back if you need support. Having high and volatile levels makes you feel rotten. Hope they come down to lower, more stable readings soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all looks like I was awol yesterday. Taking advantage of the weather and busy outside. All down to the tip as well as although that took longer than expected as the town was gridlocked due to an accident. 

Finalising dates for studio hopefully very soon.

Oh nearly forgot it was a 5.3 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Maca44

4 for me
Just been for my C19 booster so now waiting for the arm ache. Sunny cool and beautiful day and I can smell autumn in the air it is so nice apart from it getting darker at night which just makes me want to go to bed because I can't get out in the garden unless I get some floodlights.


----------



## Gwynn

We're have a terrible day here sadly.

My wife eventually emerged and started accusing me of all sorts of things. It was ghastly. Anger spitting from her. Wore non of her accusations hadcany merit. They never do. Ever.

This is not good


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn So sorry that things have taken a turn for the worse with your wife today. Can you get out and go somewhere to take you out of the situation and try to take your mind off it. Something to distract you a bit until hopefully things calm down. Fingers crossed she will have settled when you get back. Sending (((HUGS))).


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
@Gwynn    I hope your day improves.

A 7.1 for me today, which isn’t too bad considering yesterday.  I let sugar levels rise as I knew I was doing a pool swim in the evening and as it’s a new regimen of insulin I played it (very ) safe with extra carbs.
*Friday 8th October. *

08:03.  BG 6.7
08:04.  Weight. 94.6 Kg
08:30.  Insulin. 2 units. NovoRapid
08:45.  Breakfast.  40g Porridge Oats Banana                    Slice Wholemeal Toast  coffee Pint cordial
             (61 carbs.  362 cal)
13:10.   BG 9.8
13:15.    Insulin 2 units NovoRapid
13:30.  Lunch.  2slices toast.  Slice cheese.
            1/4 can peaches Banana in 100g Natural
             Yoghurt Coffee Pint Cordial.
             (64 carbs 756 cal)
17:45.    BG.  11.7
17:55.   Insulin.  2 units. NovoRapid
18:10.   Dinner.  Holland’s meat and potato pie.     …………………..150g Mash potatoes.  100g     ……………………peas.  Cup Gravy.     2 digestive biscuits in 100g Natural yoghurt.    Cup coffee.  Pint water.
(105 Carbs.  764 cal)
19:25.   BG (pre driving).  13.8
2.0:14.   BG (pre swimming) 16.4
2.0:17.  Snack pre swim.  Banana.  23 carbs 89 cal
2.0:26.  Exercise.   Pool Swim.  62 lengths.  1550 meters in 60:54 mins. Active Kcal 943. Total Kcal 1067
21:30    BG 10.8 after Exercise and pre drive
23:38.   Pre bed.  BG 9.8
23:39.   Insulin 6 units Lantus
23:40.   Cholesterol Tablet.

Total carbs for Day.   253
Total cals for Day.      1971



The dietitian was also asking if I could use a UK database for carb counting rather than an American one as it’s more accurate.
I have the book Carbs &Cals but could do with an App.   Does anyone know one that is easy to use and works well. 
Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Gwynn

I have to try to calm my screaming, crying wife down as best I can. So I cannot go out.

I have had 36 years of accusations. Some so unbelievably crazy that even an idiot could see how nonsensical they are. Its got worse over the years. Its not her fault. She is very mentally ill. I am her only 'friend'. But she attacks me verbally constantly. It is horribly hard. But I have a lot of sympathy for her and her plight. She was ok at first but has got progressively worse over the years, sadly.

I will let you know how things turn out. Right now we may have just passed the peak of pain for today. Not sure. She is still crying her eyes out in the bathroom and won't / can't listen to a word I say whrn I try to talk to her. 

Its just pure anger, frustration, fear pouring out of her right now.

I hate her illness. She thinks that I hate her but nothing could be further from the truth. I really do love her but I do hate her illness.

If it gets any worse I will try to ring the mental health emergency team. But if I do I know it will cause terrible trouble.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.5 this morning and a very dodgy stomach, so maybe that is why.

@ColinUK - sorry to hear about yesterday, hope park run was good today.

@Dxxoo - sorry to hear mum is in hospital 

@Gwynn - sending you hugs.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> We're have a terrible day here sadly.
> 
> My wife eventually emerged and started accusing me of all sorts of things. It was ghastly. Anger spitting from her. Wore non of her accusations hadcany merit. They never do. Ever.
> 
> This is not good


This is one of those posts it’s really hard to like but it’s one I want to support you with nevertheless. 
I can’t imagine the stress that the mental health causes and I hope that you are getting support yourself.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> I have to try to calm my screaming, crying wife down as best I can. So I cannot go out.
> 
> I have had 36 years of accusations. Some so unbelievably crazy that even an idiot could see how nonsensical they are. Its got worse over the years. Its not her fault. She is very mentally ill. I am her only 'friend'. But she attacks me verbally constantly. It is horribly hard. But I have a lot of sympathy for her and her plight. She was ok at first but has got progressively worse over the years, sadly.
> 
> I will let you know how things turn out. Right now we may have just passed the peak of pain for today. Not sure. She is still crying her eyes out in the bathroom and won't / can't listen to a word I say whrn I try to talk to her.
> 
> Its just pure anger, frustration, fear pouring out of her right now.
> 
> I hate her illness. She thinks that I hate her but nothing could be further from the truth. I really do love her but I do hate her illness.
> 
> If it gets any worse I will try to ring the mental health emergency team. But if I do I know it will cause terrible trouble.


What’s the trouble that calling the crisis team will unleash?


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn pretty much ditto to what Colin says. So sad for everyone, sending hugs to you xx


----------



## ColinUK

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning All
> @Gwynn    I hope your day improves.
> 
> A 7.1 for me today, which isn’t too bad considering yesterday.  I let sugar levels rise as I knew I was doing a pool swim in the evening and as it’s a new regimen of insulin I played it (very ) safe with extra carbs.
> *Friday 8th October. *
> 
> 08:03.  BG 6.7
> 08:04.  Weight. 94.6 Kg
> 08:30.  Insulin. 2 units. NovoRapid
> 08:45.  Breakfast.  40g Porridge Oats Banana                    Slice Wholemeal Toast  coffee Pint cordial
> (61 carbs.  362 cal)
> 13:10.   BG 9.8
> 13:15.    Insulin 2 units NovoRapid
> 13:30.  Lunch.  2slices toast.  Slice cheese.
> 1/4 can peaches Banana in 100g Natural
> Yoghurt Coffee Pint Cordial.
> (64 carbs 756 cal)
> 17:45.    BG.  11.7
> 17:55.   Insulin.  2 units. NovoRapid
> 18:10.   Dinner.  Holland’s meat and potato pie.     …………………..150g Mash potatoes.  100g     ……………………peas.  Cup Gravy.     2 digestive biscuits in 100g Natural yoghurt.    Cup coffee.  Pint water.
> (105 Carbs.  764 cal)
> 19:25.   BG (pre driving).  13.8
> 2.0:14.   BG (pre swimming) 16.4
> 2.0:17.  Snack pre swim.  Banana.  23 carbs 89 cal
> 2.0:26.  Exercise.   Pool Swim.  62 lengths.  1550 meters in 60:54 mins. Active Kcal 943. Total Kcal 1067
> 21:30    BG 10.8 after Exercise and pre drive
> 23:38.   Pre bed.  BG 9.8
> 23:39.   Insulin 6 units Lantus
> 23:40.   Cholesterol Tablet.
> 
> Total carbs for Day.   253
> Total cals for Day.      1971
> 
> View attachment 18752
> 
> The dietitian was also asking if I could use a UK database for carb counting rather than an American one as it’s more accurate.
> I have the book Carbs &Cals but could do with an App.   Does anyone know one that is easy to use and works well.
> Sorry for the lengthy post.


There’s an app from the Carbs & Cal folks.


----------



## ColinUK

Park Run results are in. 
17th in my age group again. 
294th out of 319 
34:59 down from 38:38 last week!

I’m curious to see how long it’ll take me to get below 30 mins. 

Was wet underfoot today and the route is mainly tarmac but some bits are called “mud corner” for good reason. Start/finish is in the middle of a slight dip which evidently gets quite muddy too. 

Was fun though tough today for sure.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

DuncanLord said:


> Does anyone know one that is easy to use and works well.


Duncan I used this one a few years ago and found it quite useful








						FatSecret United Kingdom - Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker for Weight Loss
					

Find foods, healthy recipes and diet tools and more as you discover a world of healthy eating at FatSecret United Kingdom.




					www.fatsecret.co.uk
				



Although it calls itself fat secret I found it quite good with UK brands and products.
If I remember correctly you could just scan the barcodes to get the carb/calories/etc content.

Dez


----------



## Molly M

Gwynn said:


> We're have a terrible day here sadly.
> 
> My wife eventually emerged and started accusing me of all sorts of things. It was ghastly. Anger spitting from her. Wore non of her accusations hadcany merit. They never do. Ever.
> 
> This is not good



So very sorry you are having an even harder time than normal @Gwynn


----------



## Molly M

Gwynn said:


> I have to try to calm my screaming, crying wife down as best I can. So I cannot go out.
> 
> I have had 36 years of accusations. Some so unbelievably crazy that even an idiot could see how nonsensical they are. Its got worse over the years. Its not her fault. She is very mentally ill. I am her only 'friend'. But she attacks me verbally constantly. It is horribly hard. But I have a lot of sympathy for her and her plight. She was ok at first but has got progressively worse over the years, sadly.
> 
> I will let you know how things turn out. Right now we may have just passed the peak of pain for today. Not sure. She is still crying her eyes out in the bathroom and won't / can't listen to a word I say whrn I try to talk to her.
> 
> Its just pure anger, frustration, fear pouring out of her right now.
> 
> I hate her illness. She thinks that I hate her but nothing could be further from the truth. I really do love her but I do hate her illness.
> 
> If it gets any worse I will try to ring the mental health emergency team. But if I do I know it will cause terrible trouble.



I totally understand @Gwynn - we are carers to family members who have Dementia.  We looked after 3 up until March but sadly one passed away.  We never have an easy day - some are just slightly less worse than others.  No matter what you do, it's never enough and never appreciated, sadly.  As you say, it's not the people, it's the illness and we just have to keep on reminding ourselves of that. One of our family members is delusional and a fantasist and under the care of a psychiatrist and psychologist for additional behavioural problems (as well as Dementia).  It's so stressful living on your nerves knowing that the next crisis is always looming.  Our experience is that family members are always quick to tell you what you should be doing/what they think you are doing wrong but so fast to vanish whenever something actually needs to be done.  

You should be very proud of the love and dedication you give to your wife every single day.  Here's hoping tomorrow is a much better day for you both.


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you

It has been hell todày sadly


----------



## DuncanLord

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Duncan I used this one a few years ago and found it quite useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatSecret United Kingdom - Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker for Weight Loss
> 
> 
> Find foods, healthy recipes and diet tools and more as you discover a world of healthy eating at FatSecret United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fatsecret.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it calls itself fat secret I found it quite good with UK brands and products.
> If I remember correctly you could just scan the barcodes to get the carb/calories/etc content.
> 
> Dez


Thanks.  I’ve downloaded it and I’ll take a look.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Duncan I used this one a few years ago and found it quite useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatSecret United Kingdom - Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker for Weight Loss
> 
> 
> Find foods, healthy recipes and diet tools and more as you discover a world of healthy eating at FatSecret United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fatsecret.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it calls itself fat secret I found it quite good with UK brands and products.
> If I remember correctly you could just scan the barcodes to get the carb/calories/etc content.
> 
> Dez


My waist band is my fat counter lol


----------



## Deleted member 33972

7:4 this morning. Not been dieting all week. Gained another pound at weigh in but I’m over it all now and back to working on it  tomorrow . I’ve been scraping wallpaper and it might be the excercise keeping my BG lower than the amount I’ve eaten.  Sugar is my go to when I have 
problems.  Finally seen the Bond movie


----------



## Gwynn

Well the day turned out to be as bad as it could get, well not quite. My wife was not sectioned again, but nearly. She did calm down....eventually, but it was very unpleasant and difficult getting there.

It is such a shame because other than her mental illness she is a lovely, sweet, kind person who I love very much. But she just changes into a completely different monsterous  'thing'.

It is so sad. 

Anyway, up early today. First up!!!!

BG 4.2 hmmm getting lower, still, it was ok yesterday evening at 5.4

Let's hope today turns out to be better.

Not surprisingly my weight dropped like a stone yesterday as I didn't eat anything. Nor did I want to.  So it's 54.8Kg today, way below my target weight. I had better eat something today. It should have been one of my lovely pizzas yesterday too. Sigh. I will make up the shortfall today if I can. Hopefully I WILL make the pizza today.


----------



## DuncanLord

@Gwynn 
I really feel for you!   It must put a terrible stain on you, never quite knowing when the person you so obviously love dearly changes due to such a medical reason.  In many ways our diabetes problems pale into insignificance. 
Sending hugs if they help.


----------



## Lanny

09/10/21 22:30 BS 10.5 Aw!  Obviously on an up phase! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Couldn’t stay up last evening to watch Strictly live so, no voting! Watched it on iPlayer while munched the remains of my beef bolognese potato topped pie I couldn’t finish off yesterday for dinner: first time I tried it as I had 2 thirds of a jar of bolognese sauce left; mixed reviews, from me, as it’s a bit too sour with potato & tastes SO much nicer with pasta!  Finished on 04:32 BS 10: testing less & no idea what it was earlier? Then, got a bit distracted posting a couple of long posts in response to a newbie about Chinese food & cooking so, I forgot to post on here until now! Just finished eating lunch now of 3 salmon paste sandwiches with 3 cups of tea with milk & honey: Kingsmill no crusts so, only about half the size of normal Kingsmill with crusts; not as greedy as it seems from my usual 2 sandwiches!

I REALLY enjoyed John Whaite’s paso last night!  His parnership with Johannes has been great to watch & is only getting better!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning.   
Going out shortly for an early morning walk, as it's not raining (yet)!

Dez


----------



## SueEK

8.2 today, serves me right!
@Gwynn I have liked your post for your ongoing metal each and every day and I hope this day is considerably better x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you. I try to keep going, one day at a time.

I think today will be better as, when I got up at 3am, my wife, (unusually), got up a few minutes later, came downstairs and gave me a gentle kiss kthen she went back to bed). No words. No shouting. No crying. Just a kiss. She has never done that before after a bad episode.

That was a very good sign for today. I can't guarantee it, but I hope she is going to be a lot better today....for her sake as much as for my own.


----------



## Kopiert

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.

Just replaced a lost meter so I can measure again!

 5.5 this morning.


----------



## SueEK

Kopiert said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.
> 
> Just replaced a lost meter so I can measure again!
> 
> 5.5 this morning.


Welcome to the thread, everyone is welcome and we share lots of things on here so feel free to join in.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all!

A 5.5 for me today. 

An early start, as my youngest’s dog woke at 4am and wouldn’t settle. I made it to 6am before ptoviding breakfast, but I’m a bit bleary!

Sorry to hear that your very difficult situation is continuing. I hope you get some respite, and that your wife can get appropriate care.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kopiert said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.
> 
> Just replaced a lost meter so I can measure again!
> 
> 5.5 this morning.



Hope the new meter continues to give you such chipper numbers @Kopiert


----------



## Bloden

Kopiert said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.
> 
> Just replaced a lost meter so I can measure again!
> 
> 5.5 this morning.


You’re more than welcome @Kopiert!   

Morning all.  6.6 here.

Our new fence is up, so what was once a forgotten patch of jungle is now a shiny new area of the garden. So lots of clearing, levelling, planting, snacking (to ward off those pesky gardening lows) over the next week or so. I just hope the weather behaves.


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me after another Levemir increase last night although I have dialed it back one unit this morning as I had a couple of hypos yesterday, so overall the same daily dose but the day/night ratio adjusted ever so slightly. Fingers crossed I am getting it back under control.

@Gwynn Really hoping that today is better for you both.

@Kopiert Welcome from me too. Look forward to getting to know a little more about you. Nice reading this morning!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning and finally feeling well enough for a run this morning and hoping to make a start on the Halloween cake today and put it in the freezer.

@Gwynn - hope you have a calmer day today.

@Kopiert - welcome.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today had a lovely day yesterday when pumpkin picking and then got lost in a corn maze with the grandkids it was a lovely day. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. Joining @Grannylorraine with a 6.2. 5.7 before bed so a nice level line overnight, no doubt helped by lots of walking yesterday.

@Gwynn   I can only echo what others have already said...fingers crossed for you both today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, the promise of another sunny day here, have planned a walk this morning.
I hope things continue to go better for you both today, @Gwynn .


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning and clearly did some damage to my left knee on the Park Run yesterday. 
I think it’s ligament strain and it’s entirely my own fault as it was sending signals that it needed to be cosseted a bit in the way there and all the way round. So I ignored it. 
Yesterday afterwards it was so painful I popped a couple of diclophenic (sp?) and did the same before bed. Seems considerably easier today so not needed anything other than a couple of bog standard paracetamol. 
No plans today other than see if I can build bridges with my closest friend who happens to be bi polar and who somehow I upset at the start of the week. 
Might also polish my CV because I’m bored at work most days.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Managed a wee lie in today and a decent 6.4.

Supposed to be a half decent day, dry if nothing else, so have already stripped the bed and it’s in the washer. A trip to Tesco for things I can’t get in the Aldi which is just a short walk away, also hoping to get some petrol as at long last we have a date for Mr Eggy’s brother’s funeral in Birmingham, it’s this Wednesday, almost four weeks since he passed away. We’re staying over on Tuesday as it’s at 10.30am.  So glad that’s sorted, it’s been hanging over us along with other worries. It’s exactly one month since we got back from our holiday and all I will say is it’s been a challenging month with one thing or another.

No plans barring washing and shopping. Have a super Sunday everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 for me. Housework looms today, although i'll do that all day every day over work atm.
@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day. It must be so hard for you.


----------



## freesia

@Lanny Strictly was very good. Some of the celebs are very good this year!


----------



## Barfly

Gwynn said:


> Well the day turned out to be as bad as it could get, well not quite. My wife was not sectioned again, but nearly. She did calm down....eventually, but it was very unpleasant and difficult getting there.
> 
> It is such a shame because other than her mental illness she is a lovely, sweet, kind person who I love very much. But she just changes into a completely different monsterous  'thing'.
> 
> It is so sad.
> 
> Anyway, up early today. First up!!!!
> 
> BG 4.2 hmmm getting lower, still, it was ok yesterday evening at 5.4
> 
> Let's hope today turns out to be better.
> 
> Not surprisingly my weight dropped like a stone yesterday as I didn't eat anything. Nor did I want to.  So it's 54.8Kg today, way below my target weight. I had better eat something today. It should have been one of my lovely pizzas yesterday too. Sigh. I will make up the shortfall today if I can. Hopefully I WILL make the pizza today.


@Gwynn - I understand to an extent what you are going through.  My autistic granddaughter has what is called "PDA" Pathalogical Demand Avoidance.  She is a sweet natured and lovely girl of 8 but when she has a meltdown it is horrendous, screaming and yelling, throwing things about.
After a time out she returns to her normal self.  The best way to describe it is like a cat.  You want them to do something and they will walk away and do the opposite - sheer bloody-mindedness.  It's not her fault, her rubbish mother let her fall down 17 stairs while she was doing her emails in the next room.
I hope it gets better for you mate.
Tony.


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning  5.9 today  (6.2 yesterday) 
I haven’t done so much regular testing recently.

I’m still waiting on a date for my next steroid injection (in my ankle) 
recently I recieved a copy a letter (from the consultant /surgeon to GP) stating he’s still not happy to operate on my ankle.
He confirmed he’s aware my HbA1c is better, but felt surgery still high risk - fear of infection / not healing etc, 
I’m waiting on ankle fusion, previously advised (by a different consultant at the same department) I might be suitable for ankle replacement,
but more recently having seen another consultant and weight bearing X-rays, they previously decided I won’t be suitable for replacemereplacement but will need the ankle joint fused.

I know I need (now more than ever) 
to keep on trying to manage this diabetic monster that had previously taken over my body 
to keep the weight down, loose some more, but slowly now
(having already lost 10” from my waistline and 8” on my chest)

ultimately I so want to be able to come off medication 
and one day put T2 into remission,
I know thats possible but it won’t be easy.

Hope everybod has a great weekend 
I’ve a potential customer to see @ 10:30 this morning 
other than that chilling today


----------



## Barfly

6.8 for me today.  Looking forward to out day with little Abby.  For some reason she loves a trip to Southampton, turning into a weekly event.   Southampton, is currently home to six ships. Cunard's Queen Victoria and Queen Mary 2 are docked alongside P&O Cruises' Azura, Britannia and Ventura and Marella Explorer  It will be pretty busy today.....


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6 on the dot for me.

Need to get some cat food as the shelves were bare yesterday so off I pop.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
A late start today but a 6.7 on waking.  Think it’s getting better as all readings yesterday were under 10    Only just 7.1 9.7 7.1 and 9.1. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Morning. 6:6 today I think I put the wrong reading for yesterday as I was so late. Think it was 6:4 all quite good considering my disastrous diet this week. More wallpaper scraping today. Beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel with it.


----------



## eggyg

Barfly said:


> 6.8 for me today.  Looking forward to out day with little Abby.  For some reason she loves a trip to Southampton, turning into a weekly event.   Southampton, is currently home to six ships. Cunard's Queen Victoria and Queen Mary 2 are docked alongside P&O Cruises' Azura, Britannia and Ventura and Marella Explorer  It will be pretty busy today.....


No Brittania today she sailed to the Med  yesterday with my daughter aboard, also called Abby funnily enough. Sure they’re still be plenty of other ships there. When we were in Torquay last month The Queen Victoria and Arcadia were in the bay. I believe they’ll be there until the spring.


----------



## Lisa66

Enjoy your trip to Southampton @Barfly , we are back for a couple of days...husband has dental appointment and cricket committee meeting, nothing to to with Monday 5 a side footie, just a coincidence apparently ..hmmm.

The ships look lovely lit up at night...however not quite so attractive in the day with their funnels chugging away ...ah well.Some of them are just massive...I can’t get away from thinking they look like office blocks on the water, sooo many windows! Something rather lovely however when you see them sail out from over the other side of the water.

Right, time for a walk me thinks.


----------



## Gwynn

An update.

My wife is much better this morning. It's as if nothing ever happened for her. Incredible. But I am grateful she has calmed down.

For me coping with her and trying to ensure she has a stress free life is a lot harder than my D. I can never, ever relax. At any moment she may find that something is out of place and   WHAM meltdown, accusations, screaming, crying. And when I say 'something' it can litterally be something very trivial, like a slight scratch in some paint work or something that has been moved slightly.

Yesterday it was 'someone had removed her keys from her bag'. Then the accusation was directed straight at me with venom. Of course no one had been near her keys and I eventually found them at the bottom of her bag having search the rest of the house first. It didn't help though as she was way gone. It took hours and hours tor her to start to think better. Of course, as always there was and is no appology. She has no idea of the stress and pain she puts me though. She has no idea that she is ill even though she has been diagnosed and sees a psychiatrist consultant for her condition. She just thinks it is all lies and a conspiracy to hurt her.

I hang on in the hope that she will get better. Unfortunately she seems to be getting worse and her tablets do not seem to be doing the job. The tablets will not be changed or increased because she can choose to take them or not. She is keen to come off the medicine too so next year, when she will probably refuse to continue them, may be even more difficult.


----------



## Kopiert

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the new meter continues to give you such chipper numbers @Kopiert


Ha ha . There are times when I pretend I am diabetes-free. When I have been good with my food intake and my numbers are well within the guidelines. Then I slip up have a roast, as I did last night, and slip in a 13.8 two hours post eating.
Back to earth with a thud!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Kopiert said:


> Ha ha . There are times when I pretend I am diabetes-free. When I have been good with my food intake and my numbers are well within the guidelines. Then I slip up have a roast, as I did last night, and slip in a 13.8 two hours post eating.
> Back to earth with a thud!


Thank goodness I’m not the only one slipping. Lol new contract for slimming club so new start today


----------



## Barfly

Lisa66 said:


> Enjoy your trip to Southampton @Barfly , we are back for a couple of days...husband has dental appointment and cricket committee meeting, nothing to to with Monday 5 a side footie, just a coincidence apparently ..hmmm.
> 
> The ships look lovely lit up at night...however not quite so attractive in the day with their funnels chugging away ...ah well.Some of them are just massive...I can’t get away from thinking they look like office blocks on the water, sooo many windows! Something rather lovely however when you see them sail out from over the other side of the water.
> 
> Right, time for a walk me thinks.


It's weird, none of those ships are in port.  The website lied...


----------



## ColinUK

I know it’s not morning but I just got a 5.2 for my 2hrs post supper reading!


----------



## freesia

Well done @ColinUK. My 2hr post meal reading is a shocking 13.5!!!! Its gone into double figures this afternoon, i'm hoping its just because of the flu jab yesterday although it could be stress


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> I know it’s not morning but I just got a 5.2 for my 2hrs post supper reading!


Well done. I’m only doing one BG a day unless I’ve been very bad with diet.  Only breakfast one. It’s because I’m not on medication. I don’t have to do BG readings


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> I know it’s not morning but I just got a 5.2 for my 2hrs post supper reading!


Well done
Mine today have not been too bad, good compared to previous days. 
pre breakfast 6.7
Pre lunch 8.7
Pre dinner 6.2
Still got to wait to get pre bed. 
sleep well and let’s guess on a morning figure!


----------



## Lanny

10/10/21 21:41 BS 10.3 Went to bed on 12:45 BS 7.2. Woke to think maybe cycle is over but, only time would tell?  Had breakfast & still put in 72 LR, had put it up a little bit from the 70 to keep the highest peak down a bit to keep in the 11’s, while watching the dance off on iPlayer & very relieved to see Judi survived it! Phew! She’s loads of fun &, sorry to say this, Katie is boring compared to THAT!

Then, read for a few hours & at pretty much near 4 hours after 01:35 BS 14.6 & still no sign of anything to be almost completely sure my cycle is over I stuck in another 6 units LR to top it up just a bit late to the normal 78. Didn’t add a correction until I see what that extra bit of basal does? 

A wee pause to test live & see where I’m at?…… 03:18 BS 11.0 Well, it’s come down a bit but, could do with a wee correction of NR! I think I’ll try 8: aim for 6, for safety, & 11-6=5 with my usual correction factor of 2 units per mmol is 10-2=8 in case my correction factor is still too high as there STILL might be a chance there’ll be bit more from the tail end of my cycle? So, I’ll put that in after I post & see what happens? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Whoop! Haven't had one of these for a while!


----------



## Lanny

Congratulations on your House Special @Northerner


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.7 for me, although thats due to two lots of two JBs through the night. 
Not looking forward to this week at all. Lots of stress last week both in work and at home. Its going to be the same this week.
@Northerner congrats on the HS
Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An almost unheard of 8.9 for me. I washed my hands again and used another finger, 9.1! That didn’t work!  I was 7.6 at bedtime, 10.30pm, last insulin 6pm. Haven’t a clue what is going on but after today I should have an idea as I’m going to my FreeStyle Libre educational session. Got my Libre and reader ready and waiting.  Very excited, but nervous being in a room again with complete strangers. We’ve become so institutionalised these last 18 months or so haven’t we? I’ve decided instead of driving there I’m going to walk, get some fresh air and it should help dissipate any nerves. It doesn’t start until 10.30 so will set off about 9 as it’s only about four miles or so. Wish me luck.

Have a Happy Monday all, and well done @Northerner on the lesser spotted HS. Dim and distant memory for me.


----------



## Gwynn

Well done Northerner. You must have my meter!

Up later this morning. Feeling a bit down too. The last few days have been very rough and have taken their toll on me sadly. I am usually very strong but just occasionally it all gets on top of me a bit. Still, today is a new day.

App update went very well too (yawn)

5.4 this morning. I mean, the meter could at least have given me a 5.2 to cheer me up. Oh well 

Nothing planned for today but tomorrow I have an eye test at the hospital for cataracts (aren't they some sort of boat?  ). I may walk to the hospital if the weather is good. It's only about 6 miles. Done it before and I was knacked by the end of it.

I hope you all have a good/trouble free week


----------



## goodybags

Morning 
6.1 today 
busy day today
Have a great day everybody


----------



## mage 1

5.4 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## SueEK

A Len Goodman 7 today, Strictly was great wasn’t it? Back home today, very chilly first thing in the morning in the caravan.  Looking forward to a lovely bath, hair wash and de fluff of legs ready for my 9th Hospital visit, I have no high expectations at all.
@Northerner congrats on your HS, I’m hoping to get one in the next 5 years!! X
@freesia sorry life is tough for you at the moment, I hope this week turns out better than you are anticipating x
@eggyg hope all goes well with your course today x
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, off for the weekly shop again in a mo, the weeks do seem to come round quickly.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.6 here.

I was a bit twitchy too @eggyg before going to my first Welsh class in an actual classroom but we all sit miles apart in a huge room (and have to shout to be heard ). Hope it goes well!


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning.

Legal stuff to occupy my thoughts today. Next stage of the incredibly drawn out potential court case litigation today.


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 here but wandering into the 10s overnight so the tiny bit of improvement I had mad on my TIR has been wiped out. That will be the very weak ham lentil and veg soup I had last night. My body seems to wring every last gram of carbs out of legumes and then a bit more. Surely 4 units of QA for a big bowl of soup and 1 slice of Warbourton's wholemeal (9g) should be more than enough. Went to bed on a nice 6.3 and then my little gut bacteria got to work and by 1am I had crossed into double figures and plateaued there for a few hours before coming down a bit. I love beans and lentils but I really resent the amount of insulin they need and so much later too. 

@Northerner Many congrats on nabbing yourself one of those elusive House Specials.

@freesia Really hope this week is less stressful than you anticipate. Nearly half term. Hang in there!

@eggyg Hope you enjoy the course and most importantly that you get on well with Libre. Strange that you had an unusually high reading the morning you are going to start it. Could it be to do with recent vaccines?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Good morning 6:8 for me today. I am going to my neighbours funeral  this morning.


----------



## stackingcups

7.2 this morning.


----------



## SueEK

jeanettem1 said:


> Good morning 6:8 for me today. I am going to my neighbours funeral  this morning.


Hope all goes as well as it possibly can x


----------



## Deleted member 33972

SueEK said:


> Hope all goes as well as it possibly can x


Thank you Sue. I hope you’re feeling better and your hospital appointment brings good news x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Northerner on the HS. 
I just missed it by a whisker with 5.3.

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Northerner on the HS today. @Gwynn just catching up after a weekend off line. So sorry to hear what you are going through. Hopefully this week will be better for you.

A 5.6 for me on Saturday, a 6.0 on Sunday an a 5.9 at 05:41 this morning.


----------



## adrian1der

Oh, forgot to say - who was it who was hankering after a Victoria Sponge last week? You inspired me to bake one on Sunday for dessert after Sunday dinner last night. Not much left! I baked some sour dough baguettes on Saturday as well which (I am told) where really nice with bacon in.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
Well done @Northerner  on that HS.  (How do you hack the meter?)
An 8.2 for me this morning, which was strange as I’d been 8.0 before bed last night and the 6 units Lantus (basal).  Oh well worse things happen at sea. 
hopefully I get call from DN today about the NovoRapid.  I am injecting 2 units with each meal as instructed.  Looked on the DiabetesM App to ‘play’ with the bolus advisor.  The 8.2 BG plus breakfast of 51.2 carbs said 6 units bolus for target BG of 5.6.  It’s ratios may be wrong but 6 seems a large amount ( for me anyway).  
Any ideas or do I just wait and see   Am I pushing the boundaries of the diabetic nurses to get them into line or is it supposed to take time?


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.8 for me today, off to the hospital this afternoon, but won't get any answers as haven't had my ultrasound scan or CT scans yet, but as I had been referred under the 2 week protocol I had to been seen quickly.

@Northerner - congrats on your HS


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Grannylorraine said:


> 6.8 for me today, off to the hospital this afternoon, but won't get any answers as haven't had my ultrasound scan or CT scans yet, but as I had been referred under the 2 week protocol I had to been seen quickly.
> 
> @Northerner - congrats on your HS
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope all goes well with your hospital visit!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 it was for me.

Spent a good deal of yesterday editing backing tracks for our forthcoming trip to the studio.

Ordered a new (refurb) laptop.as mine is starting to struggle. Can't complain as it was an ex demo model and now ten years old.

Garden beckons. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Just spoken to the Diabetes team 
Yes I’m rushing to get the carb insulin ratios for Bolus. So that takes longer before they set that up. 
apparently the Lantus in the evening should keep BG’ constant so if I go to bed on a reading it should be that in morning. Which it basically was. 
They have put the NovoRapid bolus up to 3 units with each meal and we look at it on Thursday.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.2 for me. Meal out for daughters birthday last night followed by a correction or two during the evening, so pleasantly surprised with this mornings number...let’s see what numbers today holds 

Disappointing about the boats @Barfly , hope you had a good visit.

Will you be playing live gigs @khskel ?

Hoping everyone has a good day


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Over 11 this morning and I wish I hadn't taken it, ignorance is bliss ... for a while.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine hope all goes well at the hospital xx


----------



## Barfly

adrian1der said:


> Oh, forgot to say - who was it who was hankering after a Victoria Sponge last week? You inspired me to bake one on Sunday for dessert after Sunday dinner last night. Not much left! I baked some sour dough baguettes on Saturday as well which (I am told) where really nice with bacon in.


Guilty m'lud.  Yes it was I.


----------



## Barfly

Late no board today with an 'orrible 7.8.  Took a tumble on the bike the other day and the bruises just starting to appear.
The lovely Jane was walking down by the pier on the Bournemouth sea front and the marathon spectators all rushed in front of her and she didn't see the cable cover in the ground and she hit the deck badly, fell awkwardly and twisted her back and bruised her right elbow and both knees.  She was not the only one.  A young feller about 20 fell over the same obstruction at the same time, he bounced back ok.  These cable covers are supposed to reduce the trip hazard when cables are stretched across the pavements and walkways, but they are invariably far higher than required and often cause more problems than they alleviate.  Good old Gaffer tape is a better solution, not so high.


----------



## khskel

Lisa66 said:


> Morning. 6.2 for me. Meal out for daughters birthday last night followed by a correction or two during the evening, so pleasantly surprised with this mornings number...let’s see what numbers today holds
> 
> Disappointing about the boats @Barfly , hope you had a good visit.
> 
> Will you be playing live gigs @khskel ?
> 
> Hoping everyone has a good day



We will be doing but nothing until next year.


----------



## Bloden

DuncanLord said:


> Just spoken to the Diabetes team
> Yes I’m rushing to get the carb insulin ratios for Bolus. So that takes longer before they set that up.
> apparently the Lantus in the evening should keep BG’ constant so if I go to bed on a reading it should be that in morning. Which it basically was.
> They have put the NovoRapid bolus up to 3 units with each meal and we look at it on Thursday.


What’s the S in DSN stand for? Snail in your DSN’s case @DuncanLord.   At least you’re ‘getting there’ now.

A double-ow @Barfly - I can’t like your posts at all! I hope you both recover asap.


----------



## DuncanLord

Bloden said:


> What’s the S in DSN stand for? Snail in your DSN’s case @DuncanLord.   At least you’re ‘getting there’ now.
> 
> A double-ow @Barfly - I can’t like your posts at all! I hope you both recover asap.


I think it could be that as I am still on small doses, as sometimes my pancreas has a fart ( or a stit) they are taking it slowly so I don’t hypo. 
anyone fancy a donation of a partial non working pancreas as in NHS Organ donation. Lol


----------



## SueEK

DuncanLord said:


> I think it could be that as I am still on small doses, as sometimes my pancreas has a fart ( or a stit) they are taking it slowly so I don’t hypo.
> anyone fancy a donation of a partial non working pancreas as in NHS Organ donation. Lol


Thanks for the offer but I think I’ll pass x


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Barfly said:


> Late no board today with an 'orrible 7.8.  Took a tumble on the bike the other day and the bruises just starting to appear.
> The lovely Jane was walking down by the pier on the Bournemouth sea front and the marathon spectators all rushed in front of her and she didn't see the cable cover in the ground and she hit the deck badly, fell awkwardly and twisted her back and bruised her right elbow and both knees.  She was not the only one.  A young feller about 20 fell over the same obstruction at the same time, he bounced back ok.  These cable covers are supposed to reduce the trip hazard when cables are stretched across the pavements and walkways, but they are invariably far higher than required and often cause more problems than they alleviate.  Good old Gaffer tape is a better solution, not so high.


They’re a damned nuisance. I go over them on my mobility scooter and the bump hurts my back. I hope you’re not hurting too much. .


----------



## Molly M

Sorry - forgot to post this morning 5.0 for me


----------



## Gwynn

Good, nice and early, morning everyone at 5am. Been up since 4am and only just posting (updating the App). 

BG 5.0 this morning

Today is a test. Walking, hopefully to and from the hospital, probably about 12 miles and a bit. My guess is between 4 and 5 hours solid walking all in. Eye tests at the hospital, when eye get there (  )

I feel very well and very prepared this morning....(cue creaking trap door...)

Except that my pulse has dropped to 49 and both machines agree (which is very unusual). Blood oxy at 98%. BP 121/81. So everything else is just fine.

We had a really good day yesterday thank goodness. My wife was very settled.

Interesting.

I hope you all have a good day today. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and I shan’t be walking to my hospital appt lol.  Hope all goes well @Gwynn .
Have a good day all x


----------



## Lanny

00:31 BS 8.4 So, so! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Normalcy returned yesterday & apart from 2 readings in the 4’s: 4.1 & I REALLY felt lightheaded & faint so, hypo awareness is back & had 1 JB & 4 biscuits; 4.5 two hours after that when I felt low again & I ate another biscuit! All caused by my still too much correction of a cautious 8 NR: didn’t give it long enough to test the extra basal; eventually went to bed exhausted on 11:46 BS 10.0! Had a long sleep & woke lower than where I left myself before bed: the hypo treatments eventually caught up with me; 1 JB & 5 nice biscuits in total because I added a correction too soon for the basal to get working properly

Already had breakfast & JUST finished lunch 2 hours ago &, just now, 05:44 BS 9.8 I’ll take that as it’s under 10!


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> Guilty m'lud.  Yes it was I.


And it’s was @Kaylz  extolling the virtues of the Victoria sponge from Iceland.


----------



## NeilGilbert

rebrascora said:


> Hi Neil and welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you and your family are battling Covid. Hope you all fully recover soon. Understandable that your levels are high at the moment and having poor sites won't help with that I imagine. As someone relatively newly diagnosed I can't offer any suggestions on that front but hope your diabetes team are able to assist in some way. You should be able to contact the helpline and leave a message for someone to ring back if you need support. Having high and volatile levels makes you feel rotten. Hope they come down to lower, more stable readings soon.


Hi I know this is probably the wrong place at least my sugars are dropping since getting COVID-19 I have no Idea how to read anyone's reply I'm getting quite confused since COVID-19 I've had no interest in food the lack of taste is alarming it's coming back but nothing taste the way it should I'm 6 feet 7inchs tall and all I've been managing to eat is one tin of soup and that's not every day and that's making me feel sick. Then yesterday I had ordered something from Amazon I don't get much sleep but got woken up by the driver saying he wanted a password what the hell I hadn't a clue I can stand but not for very long this was my wife's 50 birthday present I thought at least she will have something nice but no they took it away wasn't very good for my marrel . It seems they are now just putting passwords on for deliverys because people have said they have not received can't believe that.
How do I read message as I've had a few respond


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good, nice and early, morning everyone at 5am. Been up since 4am and only just posting (updating the App).
> 
> BG 5.0 this morning
> 
> Today is a test. Walking, hopefully to and from the hospital, probably about 12 miles and a bit. My guess is between 4 and 5 hours solid walking all in. Eye tests at the hospital, when eye get there (  )
> 
> I feel very well and very prepared this morning....(cue creaking trap door...)
> 
> Except that my pulse has dropped to 49 and both machines agree (which is very unusual). Blood oxy at 98%. BP 121/81. So everything else is just fine.
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday thank goodness. My wife was very settled.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will let you know how I get on.


With bp and blood ox levels like that aren’t you just exceptionally fit perhaps? Would that explain the slow pulse?

Hope today goes fine at the hospital and that you have an all round decent day.


----------



## ColinUK

NeilGilbert said:


> Hi I know this is probably the wrong place at least my sugars are dropping since getting COVID-19 I have no Idea how to read anyone's reply I'm getting quite confused since COVID-19 I've had no interest in food the lack of taste is alarming it's coming back but nothing taste the way it should I'm 6 feet 7inchs tall and all I've been managing to eat is one tin of soup and that's not every day and that's making me feel sick. Then yesterday I had ordered something from Amazon I don't get much sleep but got woken up by the driver saying he wanted a password what the hell I hadn't a clue I can stand but not for very long this was my wife's 50 birthday present I thought at least she will have something nice but no they took it away wasn't very good for my marrel . It seems they are now just putting passwords on for deliverys because people have said they have not received can't believe that.
> How do I read message as I've had a few respond


Hi Neil,
Do you mean private messages? If that’s the case they’ll be indicated near the little envelope symbol top right. 
If they’re replies to things you’ve posted then click the bell icon also in the top right and it’ll show you a list of reply notifications.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.9 today.

Good luck with the hospital appointments @Gwynn and @SueEK


----------



## SueEK

At present stuck on the M23 been here 30 minutes aargh!!


----------



## ColinUK

Hideous day yesterday. 
Saving grace is that the friend and I who’d fallen out last week are now back being civil and that gives me hope we can rebuild the friendship. 

Legal stuff still rumbling on. Adding another layer of lawyers to my team this week with a laser focused specialism which will likely be useful. Also the insurers who are underwriting the entire thing have said that they’re not going anywhere and are content to continue underwriting costs. 

Other legal stuff: still no response from the SOIT officer who was a no show last Friday. 
I’ve held off making a formal complaint because I’d rather know what’s happened to cause him to miss the appointment than cause grief however my intention today is to speak with an ISVA from SurvivorsUK and see what they advise. Also I really just want the VRI done and dusted so I can start to close this chapter. There may be others if it ends up that they do know who the assailant is and it goes to Court but at least this part can be done.

Oh and I scoffed trifle last night. Was in Waitrose and somehow a chocolate and sour cherry trifle just appeared in my trolley. I’ve honestly no idea how that happened but clearly it was trying to escape from the store so I didn’t have the heart to put it back in the fridge and leave it there. 
So I took it home. 
And ate it. 
All. 
Oops.

Feeling the consequences of that in my stomach and will do for a few hours yet I’m sure. Oddly though my BG reading this morning was a perfectly fine 5.8. 
I was expecting upper end of the 7s after the trifle so redid the test twice more and got another 5.8 and a 5.9. 
I’m not going to take that as an indication that I can revert to old eating habits however. But it’s good to know that my pancreas can cope with the odd bit of non bread abuse from time to time. 

Other highlight from yesterday was seasoning an old cast iron skillet and deciding to go out today and treat myself to a good quality pan for use on the induction hob. Probably end up with something from Lodge or maybe De Buyer although Borough Kitchen did have some beautiful copper pans which are induction compatible. They look stunning but I can’t really justify the cost. Still it doesn’t cost anything to look and see how they feel in the hand and how well balanced they are…


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> At present stuck on the M23 been here 30 minutes aargh!!


Eek. Hope it’s not insulate Britain glued to the road.


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all

After my magnificent restart to metering after a five month lay off today and yesterday are disappointing. This morning was 7.5. I had a pretty good day of walking yesterday as I went into work, but my carb intake wasn't great, but not that bad. I am wondering it is because I am sleeping so badly.


----------



## Kopiert

SueEK said:


> At present stuck on the M23 been here 30 minutes aargh!!


I remember cycling down the M23 before it was opened, also went for a bit of a trip around the M25 in the Redhill area.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Eek. Hope it’s not insulate Britain glued to the road.


No it’s an accident and still haven’t moved


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Eek. Hope it’s not insulate Britain glued to the road.


Morning @ColinUK   I read a while ago that you were thinking of getting an accucheck mobile. I have one and love it, but the cassettes just became prohibitive - did you get one and did you find somewhere cheaper to get the strips from?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Still pretty dark oop north even at 7.25. Anyhoo, a 7.2 on my brand new super sticky FreeStyle Libre 2. I even got an almost flatfish! Cool. 

Off all the way down to Birmingham later for Mr Eggy’s brother’s funeral. We’re staying over as is one other brother and his wife, the other three brothers and wives are coming down tomorrow. That’ll be an early start for them. Can’t say I’m looking forward to it. In my opinion funerals are the pits. I’ve already told my family I don’t want one, compost heap or leave my body to medical science after taking out any usable bits, which I can’t imagine will be many, no wailing required. Each to their own though I suppose.

After all that doom and gloom, have a terrific Tuesday if you’re able and not stuck on the motorway, fighting legal battles or generally feeling pants. See you tomorrow. I’ll leave you with a couple of photos, one of my arm and one of my flatfish. And who says I never give you owt?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Hideous day yesterday.
> Saving grace is that the friend and I who’d fallen out last week are now back being civil and that gives me hope we can rebuild the friendship.
> 
> Legal stuff still rumbling on. Adding another layer of lawyers to my team this week with a laser focused specialism which will likely be useful. Also the insurers who are underwriting the entire thing have said that they’re not going anywhere and are content to continue underwriting costs.
> 
> Other legal stuff: still no response from the SOIT officer who was a no show last Friday.
> I’ve held off making a formal complaint because I’d rather know what’s happened to cause him to miss the appointment than cause grief however my intention today is to speak with an ISVA from SurvivorsUK and see what they advise. Also I really just want the VRI done and dusted so I can start to close this chapter. There may be others if it ends up that they do know who the assailant is and it goes to Court but at least this part can be done.
> 
> Oh and I scoffed trifle last night. Was in Waitrose and somehow a chocolate and sour cherry trifle just appeared in my trolley. I’ve honestly no idea how that happened but clearly it was trying to escape from the store so I didn’t have the heart to put it back in the fridge and leave it there.
> So I took it home.
> And ate it.
> All.
> Oops.
> 
> Feeling the consequences of that in my stomach and will do for a few hours yet I’m sure. Oddly though my BG reading this morning was a perfectly fine 5.8.
> I was expecting upper end of the 7s after the trifle so redid the test twice more and got another 5.8 and a 5.9.
> I’m not going to take that as an indication that I can revert to old eating habits however. But it’s good to know that my pancreas can cope with the odd bit of non bread abuse from time to time.
> 
> Other highlight from yesterday was seasoning an old cast iron skillet and deciding to go out today and treat myself to a good quality pan for use on the induction hob. Probably end up with something from Lodge or maybe De Buyer although Borough Kitchen did have some beautiful copper pans which are induction compatible. They look stunning but I can’t really justify the cost. Still it doesn’t cost anything to look and see how they feel in the hand and how well balanced they are…


I love seasoning my old cast iron baking trays, they look all shiny and new. Then I spend weeks afterwards cursing about hand washing them instead of bunging them in the dishwasher which causes them to need re seasoning, again! I’ve  resisted putting them in the dishwasher so far since last seasoning though. I had a cunning plan, I just leave them lying around until Mr Eggy washes them!


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> No it’s an accident and still haven’t moved


Seems wrong to like a post about an accident… but at least you know you’ll move eventually.


----------



## ColinUK

Kopiert said:


> Morning @ColinUK   I read a while ago that you were thinking of getting an accucheck mobile. I have one and love it, but the cassettes just became prohibitive - did you get one and did you find somewhere cheaper to get the strips from?


Morning. Decided to plough on with the SD Codefree for a while. Mainly the decision was made for me because nowhere has any stock of the Accu check mobile tbh. 
I did find quite a few sellers on eBay with good deals on the cassettes though. A few looked viable and would come in at just about £10 per cassette with no additional p&p so they are out there.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I love seasoning my old cast iron baking trays, they look all shiny and new. Then I spend weeks afterwards cursing about hand washing them instead of bunging them in the dishwasher which causes them to need re seasoning, again! I’ve  resisted putting them in the dishwasher so far since last seasoning though. I had a cunning plan, I just leave them lying around until Mr Eggy washes them!


This particular skillet is ridged slightly so it’sa sort of half skillet half griddle thing. I rarely use it because it’s a pain but I’ve realised it’s because I used to take a Brillo pad to it to clean it and never seasoned it. Thought it deserved some love  

How do you season yours? I used rice bran oil yesterday and it smelt wonderful. Induction hob struggled to get the oil to shimmering point though so might do it again later today. Any tips welcomed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Managed to stay in range all day yesterday for the first time in a week, had one of those firefighting weeks where I kept getting stuck in double figures. It wasn’t my insulin, as I always came down eventually, and overnights were fine. Can’t even blame the flu jab, because looking back at my graphs, it started a couple of days before. Probably the change in the weather.


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.5 here.

What a chatty bunch this morning! I’ve grunted at OH a couple of times while you lot’ve been waxing lyrical about all sorts LOL.  I hope you get going soon @SueEK. Lovely flat fish @eggyg. I hope the next few days aren’t too stressful. I’ve been using the SD for years @ColinUK and it’s always been fine. The beach is calling...


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   4.5 here.
> 
> What a chatty bunch this morning! I’ve grunted at OH a couple of times while you lot’ve been waxing lyrical about all sorts LOL.  I hope you get going soon @SueEK. Lovely flat fish @eggyg. I hope the next few days aren’t too stressful. I’ve been using the SD for years @ColinUK and it’s always been fine. The beach is calling...


Issue wasn’t really ever with the meter but really more to do with the awful lancing device which came with it. Now I’ve switched to the FastClix it’s like a whole different world of no pain!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## Barfly

NeilGilbert said:


> Hi I know this is probably the wrong place at least my sugars are dropping since getting COVID-19 I have no Idea how to read anyone's reply I'm getting quite confused since COVID-19 I've had no interest in food the lack of taste is alarming it's coming back but nothing taste the way it should I'm 6 feet 7inchs tall and all I've been managing to eat is one tin of soup and that's not every day and that's making me feel sick. Then yesterday I had ordered something from Amazon I don't get much sleep but got woken up by the driver saying he wanted a password what the hell I hadn't a clue I can stand but not for very long this was my wife's 50 birthday present I thought at least she will have something nice but no they took it away wasn't very good for my marrel . It seems they are now just putting passwords on for deliverys because people have said they have not received can't believe that.
> How do I read message as I've had a few respond


Neil- As a suggestion, get in touch with your local NHS responder team.  I'm a volunteer for them and we respond to situations such as you are now finding yourself.  The "GoodSam" app on a smartphone will give all the info.  
Best wishes Tony.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> This particular skillet is ridged slightly so it’sa sort of half skillet half griddle thing. I rarely use it because it’s a pain but I’ve realised it’s because I used to take a Brillo pad to it to clean it and never seasoned it. Thought it deserved some love
> 
> How do you season yours? I used rice bran oil yesterday and it smelt wonderful. Induction hob struggled to get the oil to shimmering point though so might do it again later today. Any tips welcomed.


Can you put the skillet in the oven? I lightly coat my baking tray with olive oil. Place it upside down on a foil wrapped oven tray, and “ cook” it for an hour on low. It comes up a treat.


----------



## Barfly

A flat 7.0 for me today.  Another of the lovely Jane's "little run out" to Shaftesbury today.  Charge the electric car at the Tesco podpoints for the return journey while we have lunch at the Salt Cellar cafe at the top of Gold Hill then a bit of a walk to ease our aching muscles after our falls over the week-end.  The lovely Jane came off worse than I, with severe bruising to her knees and right elbow.  I really felt my own bruising on my cycle ride over Hengistbury Head yesterday.  The trials of old age eh!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Can you put the skillet in the oven? I lightly coat my baking tray with olive oil. Place it upside down on a foil wrapped oven tray, and “ cook” it for an hour on low. It comes up a treat.


Ooh all the advice I’ve seen is specifically not to use olive oil. Far too low a burning point. Staub and others suggest using “vegetable” oil but that’s mostly oilseed rape these days hence why I plumped for the rice bran oil. It’s got a really high burning point. 

Also can’t put De Buyer skillets in the oven for longer than 10 minutes at 200. Something about the manufacturing process they use.

It’s entirely academic whether it can go in the oven or not at the moment because I don’t currently have a working oven. 
The cooker blows the main fuse and there’s no point replacing the cooker until the flat is ready to be rewired and the electrician isn’t available for a while. 
Also the question then comes up of if the place is being rewired and a new cooker bought then is that the right time to rip out the kitchen….

Meanwhile I’m cooking on a one ring induction hob. Everything. On the one ring. 
I’m even thinking about picking up perhaps a halogen oven or a combi meecrowavee or something as a stop gap.


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> A flat 7.0 for me today.  Another of the lovely Jane's "little run out" to Shaftesbury today.  Charge the electric car at the Tesco podpoints for the return journey while we have lunch at the Salt Cellar cafe at the top of Gold Hill then a bit of a walk to ease our aching muscles after our falls over the week-end.  The lovely Jane came off worse than I, with severe bruising to her knees and right elbow.  I really felt my own bruising on my cycle ride over Hengistbury Head yesterday.  The trials of old age eh!


Hopefully you both heal quickly. 
Have you dosed up on arnica? It really speeds up healing from bruising and has the added benefit of making the bruises come out in the most spectacular colours!


----------



## Gwynn

Colin UK I had to laugh 'exceptionally fit'...I wish. Fitter than I used to be and my pulse has always been on the low side, even when very unfit!!!

Aghh!! It's just started to rain and I can't walk to the hospital appointment in the rain and arrive soaking wet. I leave at 12pm. Lets hope it stops before then.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 today, so an improvement,  woke up early so went out for a nice 10k run.

Best wishes to @SueEK for your appointment if you ever make it, and @Gwynn for yours.

My appointment went well yesterday, but have to have a biopsy now, so waiting for that appointment to come through, have a scan booked for Saturday, and still waiting for the results of the bloods I had taken last week.

Taking mum for her Covid booster jab today, which is only a short walk from where she lives, but past a bakers that sells delicious cakes, so must resist the temptation.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Morning, 7:4 today.  Funeral went well. It was a humanist funeral No prayers or hymns.   We couldn’t place the music when we were seated. I thought it was Grandstand as he liked a flutter on the dogs and horses. It was the theme tune from Still Game!  The closing music  was Bring me Sunshine.  I couldn’t hear the humanist person speaking very well and I thought he said a collection. Turns out it was reflection and all I could think of was I’ve only got  a tenner with me and I’m not putting that in. Lol 
Carol on BBC has just told me weather is going to be pouring today and a low of 7 c. I should have just switched her off but won’t change the weather. Have a good day whatever you’re doing!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
@eggyg  or should we call you Baldrick because of your ‘I have a cunning plan’. 
@ColinUK    Sounds like New Cooker Rewire and new kitchen.   Decisions Decisions Decisions. 
This morning a steady 6.8 so nearly the 6.2 of the bedtime result.  The Basal Lantus must be about right.    And all readings till I eat in the green.   Just hope we can work out carb/ insulin ratios so I can get figures right for NovoRapid. 
have a great day.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Issue wasn’t really ever with the meter but really more to do with the awful lancing device which came with it. Now I’ve switched to the FastClix it’s like a whole different world of no pain!


I don’t use the lancing device. I just do it myself and have got used to it that way.


----------



## SueEK

Now been stuck on M25 for over an hour. Only at Cobham servs 50 minutes from home, it’s taken four and a quarter hours, totally gridlocked. Appt was 9.30


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Now been stuck on M25 for over an hour. Only at Cobham servs 50 minutes from home, it’s taken four and a quarter hours, totally gridlocked. Appt was 9.30


Oh no, hope they will still see you when you arrive.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was a 6.4 for me.

I had been promised a trip to IKEA today but plans changed and I can do something useful in instead, although I was looking forward to some meatballs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> Hopefully you both heal quickly.
> Have you dosed up on arnica? It really speeds up healing from bruising and has the added benefit of making the bruises come out in the most spectacular colours!


We now life in a granny flat with very little kitchen room.  We bought a panasonic 3 in 1 microwave/oven/grill and although it's noisy it does the job well.  Never heard of arnica, goofle says it's a sort of sunflower.


----------



## Barfly

jeanettem1 said:


> Morning, 7:4 today.  Funeral went well. It was a humanist funeral No prayers or hymns.   We couldn’t place the music when we were seated. I thought it was Grandstand as he liked a flutter on the dogs and horses. It was the theme tune from Still Game!  The closing music  was Bring me Sunshine.  I couldn’t hear the humanist person speaking very well and I thought he said a collection. Turns out it was reflection and all I could think of was I’ve only got  a tenner with me and I’m not putting that in. Lol
> Carol on BBC has just told me weather is going to be pouring today and a low of 7 c. I should have just switched her off but won’t change the weather. Have a good day whatever you’re doing!


Jeanette- sorry about your weather, I shall think of you as I sit at the cafe on Gold Hill (the hovis advert one) enjoying my lunch and looking out over the sunny Purbeck Hills looking towards Lulworth Cove and Kimmeridge.......


----------



## adrian1der

SueEK said:


> Now been stuck on M25 for over an hour. Only at Cobham servs 50 minutes from home, it’s taken four and a quarter hours, totally gridlocked. Appt was 9.30


Hopefully they'll clear it soon


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 05:39 this morning. I feel like I have a cold which might be why I'm running slightly high this week. Misty and cold first thing in West Berks, then some sunshine but the cloud is slowly filling in the patches of blue sky. According to the forecast it is going to get cloudier and cloudier during the day but it will hopefully stay dry as I need to walk to the farm shop for salmon, chicken, minced beef and minced pork.


----------



## rebrascora

I think it was something like 6.5 for me this morning, but woke up a bit later than usual and old sensor had just run out so initiated new sensor and of course had 60 mins warm up time right when I needed to be monitoring my levels closely for breakfast. 45 mins is the usual timing but at 35mins I started to feel hypo so scranned breakfast which was sitting waiting, straight away. Unfortunately it wasn't quite soon enough to prevent a hypo and I was supposed to be at the farm for Ian's farrier to get his horse in for shoeing as Ian out hunting, so I had to hot foot it up there under my own steam in the rain rather than take the Freelander. Of course the farrier arrived early so Ian rang to see where I was, as I was huffing and puffing the mile up the hill. Anyway, I got it all sorted in the end. Just waiting for my levels to even out so that I can do a calibration check on the new sensor. Hoping it is as good as the last one as that was probably the most accurate I have ever had.

@eggyg It is my understanding that a flatfish is one that skims in a nice steady line along the bottom of your range like the sea bed. Your overnight graph is better than a flatfish in my opinion because it is nice and steady mid range all night. I wonder if the slight dip is where you lay on that side for a short while. Anyway, congrats on your new toy and hope you find it as helpful as most of us do.... but not too addictive. How was the training? Always interesting to have the opportunity to meet and mix with other Type 1s.


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I don’t use the lancing device. I just do it myself and have got used to it that way.


Well how do you draw blood, mini guillotine?


----------



## SueEK

Got home 10 mins ago, out of the house for 8 and a quarter hours. I rang the imaging dept twice, once on their opening at 9 and again at 11.30 explaining the situation, twice they fitted me into other slots so we continued on our awful journey. Consultants nurse rang me to say the consultant would check my results when they were done and they would fit me in in the other hospital if anything further needed doing. 2 mins later I get a call from the fluoroscopy dept saying my appt was 9.30 and because I’m more than 15 mins late (no shit Shirley!!) that they would’t see me. I explained the situation and how I had rung twice and she said no that was the wrong clinic!!  Then the nurse rang and was furious, at this point we were still an hour and a half away and had been on the road 6 hours. She is going to arrange for the senior radiologist to see me at my usual hospital so that they can do everything there, waiting for her call. Needless to say we just turned around and came back passing all the traffic still on the M25.
Now 2.30 and I’m at home, really upset and want to have a damn good cry but tears don’t come easy to me, I go numb instead. So fed up and expect you are all fed up of my moaning but 10 weeks down the line I’ve had enough.  Going to have a huge Bacardi and coke tonight, maybe even later this afternoon!,
@Grannylorraine so pleased to hear your appt went well and hope all your results are normal.
@jeanettem1 glad the funeral went well.


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Got home 10 mins ago, out of the house for 8 and a quarter hours. I rang the imaging dept twice, once on their opening at 9 and again at 11.30 explaining the situation, twice they fitted me into other slots so we continued on our awful journey. Consultants nurse rang me to say the consultant would check my results when they were done and they would fit me in in the other hospital if anything further needed doing. 2 mins later I get a call from the fluoroscopy dept saying my appt was 9.30 and because I’m more than 15 mins late (no shit Shirley!!) that they would’t see me. I explained the situation and how I had rung twice and she said no that was the wrong clinic!!  Then the nurse rang and was furious, at this point we were still an hour and a half away and had been on the road 6 hours. She is going to arrange for the senior radiologist to see me at my usual hospital so that they can do everything there, waiting for her call. Needless to say we just turned around and came back passing all the traffic still on the M25.
> Now 2.30 and I’m at home, really upset and want to have a damn good cry but tears don’t come easy to me, I go numb instead. So fed up and expect you are all fed up of my moaning but 10 weeks down the line I’ve had enough.  Going to have a huge Bacardi and coke tonight, maybe even later this afternoon!,
> @Grannylorraine so pleased to hear your appt went well and hope all your results are normal.
> @jeanettem1 glad the funeral went well.


Oh Sue, what an awful day. Nothing I can say to make you feel better, but just issue a lot of ((( hugs))).


----------



## Annemarie

Today I woke up at 15, I didn’t get back to the green zone for nearly 3 hours so delayed breakfast. It was another bad night and I’m in a stressful situation lately so I assume that’s the cause. My green zone percentage was on average 92-97 but lately it’s in the 70s


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK Liking you post only because I support your decision to have a large Bacardi and coke  but why wait until tonight. Sounds like you need it now! Also pleased to hear that you have a nurse batting for you even if the other clinicians have been very unhelpful. Please continue to moan as much as you need to, because you certainly have just cause and it is better off out than building up pressure and resentment inside you. Really sympathize with your situation as I am sure everyone else does here and hoping you get some positive news soon, but these setbacks must be incredibly frustrating!


----------



## rebrascora

Annemarie said:


> Today I woke up at 15, I didn’t get back to the green zone for nearly 3 hours so delayed breakfast. It was another bad night and I’m in a stressful situation lately so I assume that’s the cause. My green zone percentage was on average 92-97 but lately it’s in the 70s


If it is any consolation, my TIR has slumped into the 70s from the 90s as well. It is partly the time of year I think and it might be worth checking that your basal insulin doesn't need a tweak as many people have to notch it up at this time of year, as it gets cooler and the days shorter, but certainly stress and/or poor sleep will not help at all. 
Hopefully we will both be back on track soon.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Good Morning All
> @eggyg  or should we call you Baldrick because of your ‘I have a cunning plan’.
> @ColinUK    Sounds like New Cooker Rewire and new kitchen.   Decisions Decisions Decisions.
> This morning a steady 6.8 so nearly the 6.2 of the bedtime result.  The Basal Lantus must be about right.    And all readings till I eat in the green.   Just hope we can work out carb/ insulin ratios so I can get figures right for NovoRapid.
> have a great day.


I answer to anything! Oi you, darling, mother, Mam, grandma, Eggy, Egg, Egg on Legs, Eggy Bread. Baldrick sounds good. What a great show that was.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I think it was something like 6.5 for me this morning, but woke up a bit later than usual and old sensor had just run out so initiated new sensor and of course had 60 mins warm up time right when I needed to be monitoring my levels closely for breakfast. 45 mins is the usual timing but at 35mins I started to feel hypo so scranned breakfast which was sitting waiting, straight away. Unfortunately it wasn't quite soon enough to prevent a hypo and I was supposed to be at the farm for Ian's farrier to get his horse in for shoeing as Ian out hunting, so I had to hot foot it up there under my own steam in the rain rather than take the Freelander. Of course the farrier arrived early so Ian rang to see where I was, as I was huffing and puffing the mile up the hill. Anyway, I got it all sorted in the end. Just waiting for my levels to even out so that I can do a calibration check on the new sensor. Hoping it is as good as the last one as that was probably the most accurate I have ever had.
> 
> @eggyg It is my understanding that a flatfish is one that skims in a nice steady line along the bottom of your range like the sea bed. Your overnight graph is better than a flatfish in my opinion because it is nice and steady mid range all night. I wonder if the slight dip is where you lay on that side for a short while. Anyway, congrats on your new toy and hope you find it as helpful as most of us do.... but not too addictive. How was the training? Always interesting to have the opportunity to meet and mix with other Type 1s.


Training was good. Four woman, all of an age, I was expecting to be the oldest but I wasn’t. Learnt quite a bit about it all. I did use Libre 1 up until 3 years ago so knew a bit. Happy with the alarm as it’s lows than mostly concern me when I’m out walking up fells etc. So that’ll be handy. Re the dip, I don’t usually lie on my right side as it’s too uncomfortable but who knows. I’ve “only” scanned about 35 times today! I’m new fangled!


----------



## crystalangels

2.7 yesterday and 26.7 this morning


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Got home 10 mins ago, out of the house for 8 and a quarter hours. I rang the imaging dept twice, once on their opening at 9 and again at 11.30 explaining the situation, twice they fitted me into other slots so we continued on our awful journey. Consultants nurse rang me to say the consultant would check my results when they were done and they would fit me in in the other hospital if anything further needed doing. 2 mins later I get a call from the fluoroscopy dept saying my appt was 9.30 and because I’m more than 15 mins late (no shit Shirley!!) that they would’t see me. I explained the situation and how I had rung twice and she said no that was the wrong clinic!!  Then the nurse rang and was furious, at this point we were still an hour and a half away and had been on the road 6 hours. She is going to arrange for the senior radiologist to see me at my usual hospital so that they can do everything there, waiting for her call. Needless to say we just turned around and came back passing all the traffic still on the M25.
> Now 2.30 and I’m at home, really upset and want to have a damn good cry but tears don’t come easy to me, I go numb instead. So fed up and expect you are all fed up of my moaning but 10 weeks down the line I’ve had enough.  Going to have a huge Bacardi and coke tonight, maybe even later this afternoon!,
> @Grannylorraine so pleased to hear your appt went well and hope all your results are normal.
> @jeanettem1 glad the funeral went well.


What a palaver Sue. I’m not surprised you’re fed up and annoyed! Have a double Barcardi and Coke, you’ve got my permission. I hope you’re not too uncomfortable after sitting all that time. Big hugs.


----------



## adrian1der

Thinking of you @SueEK Bacardi certainly seems to be in order!


----------



## mage 1

SueEK said:


> Got home 10 mins ago, out of the house for 8 and a quarter hours. I rang the imaging dept twice, once on their opening at 9 and again at 11.30 explaining the situation, twice they fitted me into other slots so we continued on our awful journey. Consultants nurse rang me to say the consultant would check my results when they were done and they would fit me in in the other hospital if anything further needed doing. 2 mins later I get a call from the fluoroscopy dept saying my appt was 9.30 and because I’m more than 15 mins late (no shit Shirley!!) that they would’t see me. I explained the situation and how I had rung twice and she said no that was the wrong clinic!!  Then the nurse rang and was furious, at this point we were still an hour and a half away and had been on the road 6 hours. She is going to arrange for the senior radiologist to see me at my usual hospital so that they can do everything there, waiting for her call. Needless to say we just turned around and came back passing all the traffic still on the M25.
> Now 2.30 and I’m at home, really upset and want to have a damn good cry but tears don’t come easy to me, I go numb instead. So fed up and expect you are all fed up of my moaning but 10 weeks down the line I’ve had enough.  Going to have a huge Bacardi and coke tonight, maybe even later this afternoon!,
> @Grannylorraine so pleased to hear your appt went well and hope all your results are normal.
> @jeanettem1 glad the funeral went well.


Sue what day you have had I would feel the same hopefully you will get the call from the nurse soon enjoy your Bacardi and coke


----------



## Bloden

Good grief! What a day @SueEK.   Enjoy your well-deserved B&C.

That’s a big difference @crystalangels - I hope you feel okay and manage to get your BG lower as the day goes on.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK that sounds a horrendous journey. I hope you've already had a Bacardi! You deserve it after that. Big hugs to you and i hope they get you sorted soon.

@eggyg i'm very jealous of your flatfish. I don't think i've had many of those, especially overnight. Mine shows a line more like the Alps!


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Well how do you draw blood, mini guillotine?


The French Connection 
Blood Sugar     One slice or Two


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Well how do you draw blood, mini guillotine?


Just use the stickers or prickers without  the pen. The rib on the sticker where the needle is is a good gauge to stop it going too far in from the side of it.  It’s not a very good pen and I’ve no patience.  My fingers are fine without it. I just seem to have a knack for it @ColinUK
@DuncanLord


----------



## Deleted member 33972

@SueEK  terrible experience for you! Hope the Bacardi calmed you down and  heated you up! X


----------



## Gwynn

Well here's a miracle....

Got up tis morning. Grey dark clouds. Rain started. Plans to walk to the hospital seemed wrecked.

At midday I prepared to go anyway. It had just stopped raining. I walked to the sea front and incredibly, never ever happened before, my wife joined me!!! She came along. Now, she rarely even leaves the house because of her fears. AND she was happy. AND she walked with me to the hospital.

We had a great time. Best time in years!!!

Took the bus home though as we were both tired. We walked for 163 minutes in total in very windy conditions.

I did a blood glucose test when I got home at 6pm as I felt a bit shaky not having had much to eat, 3.9 !! I rested and drank some water. I retested 5 minutes later BG 4.2 and rising. All good. Should have sorted my food out better.

Had an 1/8 portion of one of my home made pizzas for tea. Lovely.

All in all a brilliant day.

The eye test went well too but I won't know the results until Friday evening when I have a phone consultation at 6:50 pm !

Tomorrow Wrens return to continue fixing the broken kitchen cupboards......I hope...


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Well here's a miracle....
> 
> Got up tis morning. Grey dark clouds. Rain started. Plans to walk to the hospital seemed wrecked.
> 
> At midday I prepared to go anyway. It had just stopped raining. I walked to the sea front and incredibly, never ever happened before, my wife joined me!!! She came along. Now, she rarely even leaves the house because of her fears. AND she was happy. AND she walked with me to the hospital.
> 
> We had a great time. Best time in years!!!
> 
> Took the bus home though as we were both tired. We walked for 163 minutes in total in very windy conditions.
> 
> I did a blood glucose test when I got home at 6pm as I felt a bit shaky not having had much to eat, 3.9 !! I rested and drank some water. I retested 5 minutes later BG 4.2 and rising. All good. Should have sorted my food out better.
> 
> Had an 1/8 portion of one of my home made pizzas for tea. Lovely.
> 
> All in all a brilliant day.
> 
> The eye test went well too but I won't know the results until Friday evening when I have a phone consultation at 6:50 pm !
> 
> Tomorrow Wrens return to continue fixing the broken kitchen cupboards......I hope...


Sounds a lovely day - very pleased for you and your lady wife x


----------



## SueEK

jeanettem1 said:


> Hi is anyone on? There’s a newbie called Daisycoo type 1 newly diagnosed looking to chat


If you go to the forum home page on the right is a box that shows members online. Maybe put a post up on the General Message board rather than this one as more people will see it, hope that helps.


----------



## Robin

jeanettem1 said:


> Hi there’s another posted this afternoon and noone seen it they’re looking for advice on Jets form in and I can’t help,them. Chocolatefudgebrownie on general message board.


There is a helpful reply to that post, not sure why it’s not showing for you.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Well here's a miracle....
> 
> Got up tis morning. Grey dark clouds. Rain started. Plans to walk to the hospital seemed wrecked.
> 
> At midday I prepared to go anyway. It had just stopped raining. I walked to the sea front and incredibly, never ever happened before, my wife joined me!!! She came along. Now, she rarely even leaves the house because of her fears. AND she was happy. AND she walked with me to the hospital.
> 
> We had a great time. Best time in years!!!
> 
> Took the bus home though as we were both tired. We walked for 163 minutes in total in very windy conditions.
> 
> I did a blood glucose test when I got home at 6pm as I felt a bit shaky not having had much to eat, 3.9 !! I rested and drank some water. I retested 5 minutes later BG 4.2 and rising. All good. Should have sorted my food out better.
> 
> Had an 1/8 portion of one of my home made pizzas for tea. Lovely.
> 
> All in all a brilliant day.
> 
> The eye test went well too but I won't know the results until Friday evening when I have a phone consultation at 6:50 pm !
> 
> Tomorrow Wrens return to continue fixing the broken kitchen cupboards......I hope...


Sounds like you and your lovely wife had a great day. Let’s hope it continues.


----------



## DuncanLord

Well bedtime reading was 7.3.  A full day in the green.   Long may it continue, but I bet by saying that I have cursed it.
Still think it’s going high after meals but haven’t tested that for last few days as DN only wanted pre meals.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Gwynn said:


> Well here's a miracle....
> 
> Got up tis morning. Grey dark clouds. Rain started. Plans to walk to the hospital seemed wrecked.
> 
> At midday I prepared to go anyway. It had just stopped raining. I walked to the sea front and incredibly, never ever happened before, my wife joined me!!! She came along. Now, she rarely even leaves the house because of her fears. AND she was happy. AND she walked with me to the hospital.
> 
> We had a great time. Best time in years!!!
> 
> Took the bus home though as we were both tired. We walked for 163 minutes in total in very windy conditions.
> 
> I did a blood glucose test when I got home at 6pm as I felt a bit shaky not having had much to eat, 3.9 !! I rested and drank some water. I retested 5 minutes later BG 4.2 and rising. All good. Should have sorted my food out better.
> 
> Had an 1/8 portion of one of my home made pizzas for tea. Lovely.
> 
> All in all a brilliant day.
> 
> The eye test went well too but I won't know the results until Friday evening when I have a phone consultation at 6:50 pm !
> 
> Tomorrow Wrens return to continue fixing the broken kitchen cupboards......I hope...


That was lovely x


----------



## rebrascora

Well it was a naughty 2.7 on the Libre for me this morning and I hadn't been lying on it either.  I went to bed early again (8pm) and slept really soundly which is guaranteed to drop my levels. I even reduced my bedtime Levemir but clearly not enough. Anyway it took 2 lots of 10g hypo treatments (15g usually sends me too high) to bring me up (to 8) and now just waiting for my Fiasp to kick in so that I can eat breakfast.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Up late too. Tired from yesterday.

Should I have been a bit concerned yesterday, after all the exercise, a BG reading of 3.9, which recovered once I stopped exercising. I did feel a bit weird too. Soon passed.

This morning *5.2*. Yesss. Brilliant. 

Weight, no change, but then I did eat quite a bit yesterday after the 3.9 shock.

Today, kitchen fitters. New doors on the cupboards. All the surfaces are falling off the doors!!! At least, under guarantee they are being replaced.

I hope my wife will continue the positive trend today. One more unusual thing yesterday too. She was very chatty and very positive. Normally she is the exact opposite. So she was excellent company on our long walk.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning
6.9 still not great compared to earlier in the year. I have been half awake for a hour or so, wonder if ‘the dump’ started then.


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn Many congratulations on your House Special this morning. It seems that your fortunes have changed in all respects! Really hope it is a lasting change. Fingers crossed. So pleased for you and your wife.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 for me today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.7 today.
Congrats @Gwynn on the HS


----------



## mage 1

5.6 for me today hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, jelly baby assisted at 2am. Managed to overbolus for a pizza yesterday evening, usually it’s the other way round.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   5.5 here.

Lots to do inside and outside today - I hope the weather forecast is spot-on! 

Nice work @Gwynn.


----------



## Barfly

7.0 today after bingeing on marmite peanuts late last night.....Great day at Shaftesbury yesterday, brilliant sunshine bathing the Purbecks - we jagged it with the clouds coming in just as we set off for home.  Forgot the charge cable for the EV so was a bit concerned we might not make it, but crawled through the "b" and "c" roads and made it ok over Cranborne Chase.
@Gwynn   Really happy for you for yesterday mate.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 8 on the nose today after rubbish eating yesterday and I didn’t care. New day today. Have meeting at work at lunch time, don’t know what I’m supposed to tell them but hey ho!
@Gwynn congrats on your HS.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 today. Hardly had a wink of sleep. Why are hotels so blooming hot! Turned radiator down as soon as we arrived and opened the window but still too hot. Going down for breakfast soon. Feel like I’ve just eaten. 10.30pm when we ate last night! BIL and SIL didn’t arrive at hotel until 8.30! Ordered food just before 9. Too busy chatting and realised it was 9.30, went to remind them. 10 o’clock still nothing, asked again. That’s when they admitted it hadn’t been passed to the kitchen! We got it for free and then free puddings for the muggles. Messed up my routine, I’m usually in bed at 10.30. Never mind it’s a one off. Church at 10.30 then interment. Then another long drive home. Roll on bedtime.

Have a great day all. Congrats @Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.1 for me this morning.  First time into the 6 ish range since changing the regimen. 
well done @Gwynn  on that hidden figure.   Hope your fortunes continue.


----------



## DuncanLord

Mealtimes ARE enjoyable so I tell myself.  
Is this how the body sees them?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this am.   

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg hope all goes well today. Hugs xx


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Mealtimes ARE enjoyable so I tell myself.
> Is this how the body sees them?View attachment 18787


I certainly don't see them like that so I jolly well hope my diabetes doesn't either!!

I certainly don't itemize calories, protein and fat and I round up carbs to 5 or 10g because I can only dose with a half unit pen and the info on the carbs in food isn't that accurate anyway, so calculating to decimal places with carbs is a waste of time in my opinion. 
Cut yourself some slack and be a little more approximate or you will burn yourself out. 1g here or there will not make a significant difference, especially as there are so many other factors which affect BG which are beyond your control. Your body certainly isn't that precise in how it responds. You have survived all these years not calculating every single thing you put in your mouth so don't worry so much about it now.... just roughly tot up the carbs would be my advice.


----------



## adrian1der

My cold has arrived. I feel dreadful today and BG running high at 6.7 at 06:29. At least the baby sleep past his usual 05:15 wake up. He didn't surface until nearly 07:00 today just as I was leaving for the school run.

@Gwynn so pleased to hear you had a good day with your wife yesterday and scored an HS today. Well done!


----------



## stackingcups

7.1 this morning. 

Since my step dad died my eating has gone to pot a bit. I'm picking easy stuff over healthier stuff. Need to pull it together really, but my brain just feels so full of other stuff right now. Blood sugars are staying relatively stable though when I remember to check.


----------



## rebrascora

stackingcups said:


> 7.1 this morning.
> 
> Since my step dad died my eating has gone to pot a bit. I'm picking easy stuff over healthier stuff. Need to pull it together really, but my brain just feels so full of other stuff right now. Blood sugars are staying relatively stable though when I remember to check.


The levels you have posted all look good since you started the Tresiba. Don't worry too much about eating properly. Sometimes you just have to cut yourself some slack until you are in a position to get back on track and if your levels are fine as they appear to be, even less to be concerned about. 
You have a lot to deal with right now so just accept that your diabetes can take a bit of a back seat (with basic maintenance) until you are ready to make some progress with it again and don't beat yourself up. This sudden and tragic death should show you that life is for living, not worrying.


----------



## Lanny

09:28 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s ccchilly today!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> I certainly don't see them like that so I jolly well hope my diabetes doesn't either!!
> 
> I certainly don't itemize calories, protein and fat and I round up carbs to 5 or 10g because I can only dose with a half unit pen and the info on the carbs in food isn't that accurate anyway, so calculating to decimal places with carbs is a waste of time in my opinion.
> Cut yourself some slack and be a little more approximate or you will burn yourself out. 1g here or there will not make a significant difference, especially as there are so many other factors which affect BG which are beyond your control. Your body certainly isn't that precise in how it responds. You have survived all these years not calculating every single thing you put in your mouth so don't worry so much about it now.... just roughly tot up the carbs would be my advice.


I definitely agree after a day of mathematics and scrutiny of food labels. 
cooking far more pleasure when you open tin of something, dump it into the concoction taste and then decide what else it needs. 
years ago they didn’t have all the fancy labels and we survived. 
How would the dietitian react to mud pies or worms Etc?
She was not impressed by my reaction to, “You can have a tin of peaches without the juice. “  WhenI asked what I had to do with the juice.  My idea of licking it off the peaches did not go down well!!!!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.5 for me today, seem to be firmly stuck in the 6s these days.

@Gwynn - congrats on your HS and pleased you had a good day with your wife, I hope it continues.

@SueEK - hope you enjoyed your Bacardi, you certainly deserved it after the day you had.

@stackingcups - Grief affects us all in different ways, after my dad passed last year my eating habits were terrible, so don't be too hard on yourself.

Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

Ah ha! Picked up mail & my flu vaccine, at last, on 20/10/21 at 6:45pm to 7pm: a teeny tiny bit of wriggle room there this time; no wriggle room last year & be on time no being early or late!  Also, advice on warm outer clothing as will be queuing outside! Will be contacted later for Covid booster to be done at a later unspecified date NOT at the health centre; presumably back at the leisure centre again?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Hi 5:3 today. What an improvement from the last few days. Up late this morning.never slept till around 3 am as I had caffeine at 2 pm yesterday.  my body doesn’t  process  caffeine for some reason. 
I hope you don’t mind me posting this. I do genealogy and have found 3 generations to 1818 in New Jersey of my maternal paternal side. My great great grandfather was a stonemason from Ireland and emigrated there when he was young. This is Cape May in the photograph and most of the houses are like this. I wonder if he built the foundations for some of them.  They’re just so beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Lanny said:


> Ah ha! Picked up mail & my flu vaccine, at last, on 20/10/21 at 6:45pm to 7pm: a teeny tiny bit of wriggle room there this time; no wriggle room last year & be on time no being early or late!  Also, advice on warm outer clothing as will be queuing outside! Will be contacted later for Covid booster to be done at a later unspecified date NOT at the health centre; presumably back at the leisure centre again?


I’m the same date but 19:20 because of the COP  26 conference in glasgow at the end of the month they’re closing off a lot of the city for security reasons beforehand. I have to go to the City Mosque for mine. They’re giving flu vaccinations at the same time. I’m allergic to it but have still to go to get my booster for Covid


----------



## Deleted member 33972

adrian1der said:


> My cold has arrived. I feel dreadful today and BG running high at 6.7 at 06:29. At least the baby sleep past his usual 05:15 wake up. He didn't surface until nearly 07:00 today just as I was leaving for the school run.
> 
> @Gwynn so pleased to hear you had a good day with your wife yesterday and scored an HS today. Well done!


Hope you feel better soon Adrian


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Barfly said:


> Jeanette- sorry about your weather, I shall think of you as I sit at the cafe on Gold Hill (the hovis advert one) enjoying my lunch and looking out over the sunny Purbeck Hills looking towards Lulworth Cove and Kimmeridge.......


Lol rub it in. I shall think of you when I’m in Lanzarote for 3-5 weeks over winter. All going well.  The Hovis Hill. You must be fit lol


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Ooh all the advice I’ve seen is specifically not to use olive oil. Far too low a burning point. Staub and others suggest using “vegetable” oil but that’s mostly oilseed rape these days hence why I plumped for the rice bran oil. It’s got a really high burning point.
> 
> Also can’t put De Buyer skillets in the oven for longer than 10 minutes at 200. Something about the manufacturing process they use.
> 
> It’s entirely academic whether it can go in the oven or not at the moment because I don’t currently have a working oven.
> The cooker blows the main fuse and there’s no point replacing the cooker until the flat is ready to be rewired and the electrician isn’t available for a while.
> Also the question then comes up of if the place is being rewired and a new cooker bought then is that the right time to rip out the kitchen….
> 
> Meanwhile I’m cooking on a one ring induction hob. Everything. On the one ring.
> I’m even thinking about picking up perhaps a halogen oven or a combi meecrowavee or something as a stop gap.


I’ve a combo microwave and still only heat things up in it. I never used the grill or oven on the last one either. I wonder if it would fuse also


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. BP oddly up a little but I think that's as a result of assorted legal stresses more than anything else. 

Slight pain in my knee lingering from the Park Run last weekend but every intention of doing it again this Saturday but I'll take it much easier and will basically walk the 5K so no chance of a new PB!

Spoke with the SOIT officer yesterday. All is fine. They had a family emergency which took them away about 5 minutes before our appointment was due to start and they assumed that someone else would contact me and explain. Everyone else thought that he'd done it. 

Honestly my biggest concern was that he was OK. I was asked by Met CC and by him if I wanted to lodge a formal complaint and I couldn't stress how much my main concern was that he was alright. 

We've rescheduled the VRI for this Saturday mid afternoon. 

In other news I've just thrown my hat firmly into the ring for a promotion at work. If anything comes of it who knows but sometimes it's just the right thing to do to put a marker of intent down. 

Oh and the toilet has broken so I'm now doing bucket flushes until the plumber can come out and that's likely next week so #Joy!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> 6.4 this morning. BP oddly up a little but I think that's as a result of assorted legal stresses more than anything else.
> 
> Slight pain in my knee lingering from the Park Run last weekend but every intention of doing it again this Saturday but I'll take it much easier and will basically walk the 5K so no chance of a new PB!
> 
> Spoke with the SOIT officer yesterday. All is fine. They had a family emergency which took them away about 5 minutes before our appointment was due to start and they assumed that someone else would contact me and explain. Everyone else thought that he'd done it.
> 
> Honestly my biggest concern was that he was OK. I was asked by Met CC and by him if I wanted to lodge a formal complaint and I couldn't stress how much my main concern was that he was alright.
> 
> We've rescheduled the VRI for this Saturday mid afternoon.
> 
> In other news I've just thrown my hat firmly into the ring for a promotion at work. If anything comes of it who knows but sometimes it's just the right thing to do to put a marker of intent down.
> 
> Oh and the toilet has broken so I'm now doing bucket flushes until the plumber can come out and that's likely next week so #Joy!


If it’s brown flush it down. If it’s yellow let it mellow


----------



## ColinUK

@jeanettem1 That's exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Deleted member 33972

I


ColinUK said:


> @jeanettem1 That's exactly what I'm doing


I knew that would cheer you up lol


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> I
> 
> I knew that would cheer you up lol


Saves on water too!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Saves on water too!


Yes. Some people live like that for  environmental reasons but I would only do it an emergency. I like my own environment kept nice. brcause Of asthma I don’t use air fresheners.
oh echo switched itself on again this morning. I had been in hospital overnight a few months ago and came home to music blaring. It was Alexa having a party when I was out. Neighbour upstairs reported woman upstairs for playing music all night.
Going to see The  Last Duel on Friday evening. It stars Jodie Comer in a period drama. Trailer looks good. I went to see her in the movie with Ryan Reynolds. I didn’t like it and left. Hopefully this one‘s better.  Our Cinema is still being used asa temporary courthouse to clear the Covid backlog . Restricted movie times.
Do you  watch Only  Connect?  Victoria Coren Mitchel had a black eye on Monday evening .  Wonder if David and her had a slight altercation


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Yes. Some people live like that for  environmental reasons but I would only do it an emergency. I like my own environment kept nice. brcause Of asthma I don’t use air fresheners.
> oh echo switched itself on again this morning. I had been in hospital overnight a few months ago and came home to music blaring. It was Alexa having a party when I was out. Neighbour upstairs reported woman upstairs for playing music all night.
> Going to see The  Last Duel on Friday evening. It stars Jodie Comer in a period drama. Trailer looks good. I went to see her in the movie with Ryan Reynolds. I didn’t like it and left. Hopefully this one‘s better.  Our Cinema is still being used asa temporary courthouse to clear the Covid backlog . Restricted movie times.
> Do you  watch Only  Connect?  Victoria’s Coren Mitchel had a black eye on Monday evening .  Wonder if David and her had a slight altercation


Apparently the baby elbowed her in the eye!
Last Duel looks interesting but doubt I'll head to the flicks to see it. I'll wait until it's on some kind of streaming service and watch it at home. 

Alexa does sometimes throw a wobbly and refuses to reduce volume even when I'm shouting at her to shut up!


----------



## Gwynn

Aghh what a horrible experience I just had with the kitchen fitter.

He was rude on the phone, but I put it down to stress.....

He arrived and started complaining from the start....no parking....

He was 'off', rude, unpleasant and made 'comments'. He didn't want me to watch him, *in my house*, whilst he worked (or did whatever he could if I were not watching). I actually had no choice for the sake of my wife, but he didn't have to make it all so unpleasant. Slamming things about, muttering things. I tried to explain as subtly as I could but it made no difference.

It made me absolutely determined to stay and 'observe'.

Mind you he worked fast so he could get out of the house as quickly as possible. Job done. And its ok.

So glad he's not a DSN or GP !! 

I am now totally stressed out by it all.

However, you never know he might have had a terrible day already or some family trouble....you never know. So I will put it to one side and hope that his day improves.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Aghh what a horrible experience I just had with the kitchen fitter.
> 
> He was rude on the phone, but I put it down to stress.....
> 
> He arrived and started complaining from the start....no parking....
> 
> He was 'off', rude, unpleasant and made 'comments'. He didn't want me to watch him, *in my house*, whilst he worked (or did whatever he could if I were not watching). I actually had no choice for the sake of my wife, but he didn't have to make it all so unpleasant. Slamming things about, muttering things. I tried to explain as subtly as I could but it made no difference.
> 
> It made me absolutely determined to stay and 'observe'.
> 
> Mind you he worked fast so he could get out of the house as quickly as possible. Job done. And its ok.
> 
> So glad he's not a DSN or GP !!
> 
> I am now totally stressed out by it all.
> 
> However, you never know he might have had a terrible day already or some family trouble....you never know. So I will put it to one side and hope that his day improves.


At least it's sorted. Hopefully. 
Who is the kitchen by/from?


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Apparently the baby elbowed her in the eye!
> Last Duel looks interesting but doubt I'll head to the flicks to see it. I'll wait until it's on some kind of streaming service and watch it at home.
> 
> Alexa does sometimes throw a wobbly and refuses to reduce volume even when I'm shouting at her to shut up!


Don’t ever ask Alexa what a woman wants.   She’ll just keep going endlessly!!!!
Lol


----------



## Gwynn

It was Wrens kitchens.

As you say 'at least its done' 

Kitchen needs cleaning now and then we have to put everything back in its proper place. Order resumes.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Apparently the baby elbowed her in the eye!
> Last Duel looks interesting but doubt I'll head to the flicks to see it. I'll wait until it's on some kind of streaming service and watch it at home.
> 
> Alexa does sometimes throw a wobbly and refuses to reduce volume even when I'm shouting at her to shut up!


Now I know. Must be some strong breast milk she’s producing lol
i think if I stay out overnight I will unplug the echo


----------



## Deleted member 33972

DuncanLord said:


> Don’t ever ask Alexa what a woman wants.   She’ll just keep going endlessly!!!!
> Lol


Good one lol especially as it deals with Amazon


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Apparently the baby elbowed her in the eye!
> Last Duel looks interesting but doubt I'll head to the flicks to see it. I'll wait until it's on some kind of streaming service and watch it at home.
> 
> Alexa does sometimes throw a wobbly and refuses to reduce volume even when I'm shouting at her to shut up!


I noticed  there’s quite a few movies on the Disney channel that have been in the cinema not  too long ago,


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Apparently the baby elbowed her in the eye!


I thought her daughter was about 5 by now, I don’t think she’s had another. She tweeted that it was a temporary tattoo, I must admit, I wondered if it was covering up something, but then again, a couple of weeks ago she appeared in a long red wig (which I didn’t think suited her, and was relieved to find the next week that she’d gone back to normal).


----------



## Deleted member 33972

khskel said:


> Morning all it was a 6.4 for me.
> 
> I had been promised a trip to IKEA today but plans changed and I can do something useful in instead, although I was looking forward to some meatballs.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I buy m and S meatballs 3% fat but can get higher fat. I do tomato Italian style but I made them like stewed sausages also. They’re very nice that way. Sainsbury’s are good  value  and double for the money from what I buy.   The 3% fat helps my weight loss. Hope you get them soon


----------



## Deleted member 33972

@ColinUK  I’ve just been thinking about your cooking situation.I have an actifry but again I only make chips in it. You can make anything in it, stews I don’t think I’d make soup in it. I sometimes make soup in the microwave in a good container.  Then there’s the food ninja ,  it has two separate parts but don’t know if you can do stews or soups in it. I think I’d get fed up with roasted food. The food ninja is very popular. May be your microwave with grill and oven is the best idea. Sainsbury’s have a good selection of microwave pots


----------



## Bruce Stephens

jeanettem1 said:


> You can make anything in it, stews I don’t think I’d make soup in it.


Stews can work OK but I agree trying to make soup would be a bit daft. You could roast/fry some of the ingredients beforehand to add flavour, but after that a microwave (or hob) makes much more sense. And for stew I think probably slow cooking is likely better (though again, you might use air frying to do trigger the Maillard reactions to add flavour).

They can be used much like a convection oven (with really strong convection). Some can do dehydration, so you can dry meats/veg/fruit at lowish temperature over quite a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> I thought her daughter was about 5 by now, I don’t think she’s had another. She tweeted that it was a temporary tattoo, I must admit, I wondered if it was covering up something, but then again, a couple of weeks ago she appeared in a long red wig (which I didn’t think suited her, and was relieved to find the next week that she’d gone back to normal).


It had a distnctve black line on the cheekbone this week with a strange mottling of the skin. I wondered  if it was a black eye or cosmetc surgery. I must admit. I do like her and her husband David. I like her very cute brother Giles Even more lol


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Bruce Stephens said:


> Stews can work OK but I agree trying to make soup would be a bit daft. You could roast/fry some of the ingredients beforehand to add flavour, but after that a microwave (or hob) makes much more sense. And for stew I think probably slow cooking is likely better (though again, you might use air frying to do trigger the Maillard reactions to add flavour).
> 
> They can be used much like a convection oven (with really strong convection). Some can do dehydration, so you can dry meats/veg/fruit at lowish temperature over quite a long time.


Soup from raw veg in the microwave with stock cubes is very nice. I put lentils in. If you use boiling water it only takes about half an hour. I take the  carrots out and blitz them to save grating, or a masher. I’ve become so lazy.  What am I saying? Lol. I do prefer cooker for  my cooking.  Another thing  I had was a giant electric pan you could make anything in it from fry ups to stews, paella. It doesn’t stress the electricity either. Think I got it from ideal world. I’ve often wondered if a cooker is necessary now. There’s a gadget for  everything


----------



## Bruce Stephens

jeanettem1 said:


> Think I got it from ideal world. I’ve often wondered if a cooker is necessary now.


I don't have an oven. Just a microwave, an air fryer, a hob. (And an immersion circulator and a slow cooker.)

It's possible to survive with just a microwave, but you miss out on lots of flavours that really need 150ºC or thereabouts.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Bruce Stephens said:


> I don't have an oven. Just a microwave, an air fryer, a hob. (And an immersion circulator and a slow cooker.)
> 
> It's possible to survive with just a microwave, but you miss out on lots of flavours that really need 150ºC or thereabouts.


I do like the oven also but the combi microwave has the oven. A woman baked me scones in one years ago and I was amazed. I’m such an old fashioned cook. It also opens up space if you don't have a cooker.  Those copper omelette makers look good and can make roast chicken in them and steaks


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> I thought her daughter was about 5 by now, I don’t think she’s had another. She tweeted that it was a temporary tattoo, I must admit, I wondered if it was covering up something, but then again, a couple of weeks ago she appeared in a long red wig (which I didn’t think suited her, and was relieved to find the next week that she’d gone back to normal).


I wonder if that was the programme where she was very dry about David coming in drunk ?


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> I thought her daughter was about 5 by now, I don’t think she’s had another. She tweeted that it was a temporary tattoo, I must admit, I wondered if it was covering up something, but then again, a couple of weeks ago she appeared in a long red wig (which I didn’t think suited her, and was relieved to find the next week that she’d gone back to normal).





jeanettem1 said:


> I wonder if that was the programme where she was very dry about David coming in drunk ?


Oh theres a group of people here who breastfeed their children to all ages!  Little Britain used to do a sketch on it if you remember?


----------



## Robin

jeanettem1 said:


> I wonder if that was the programme where she was very dry about David coming in drunk ?


I don’t remember that bit. It did start with her saying that she was drunk. The thing on her cheek this week was a pink flower made up of a lot of little beads, but you’re right, there was a dark black line underneath.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Bruce Stephens said:


> Stews can work OK but I agree trying to make soup would be a bit daft. You could roast/fry some of the ingredients beforehand to add flavour, but after that a microwave (or hob) makes much more sense. And for stew I think probably slow cooking is likely better (though again, you might use air frying to do trigger the Maillard reactions to add flavour).
> 
> They can be used much like a convection oven (with really strong convection). Some can do dehydration, so you can dry meats/veg/fruit at lowish temperature over quite a long time.


I had to google the Maillard reaction. I don’t brown my food. I even have very lightly cooked bacon. Bought a packet out the pound shop yesterday and threw it out. It had a horrible chemical taste.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> I don’t remember that bit. It did start with her saying that she was drunk. The thing on her cheek this week was a pink flower made up of a lot of little beads, but you’re right, there was a dark black line underneath.


I never seen the beginning. She said in a different show about David coming home drunk. I’m sure he’s a lovely guy.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

This was on my FB page. Free needles if post not allowed please remove. Read you get 5 free and people trying it got them on prescription. Someone said for type2


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> @ColinUK  I’ve just been thinking about your cooking situation.I have an actifry but again I only make chips in it. You can make anything in it, stews I don’t think I’d make soup in it. I sometimes make soup in the microwave in a good container.  Then there’s the food ninja ,  it has two separate parts but don’t know if you can do stews or soups in it. I think I’d get fed up with roasted food. The food ninja is very popular. May be your microwave with grill and oven is the best idea. Sainsbury’s have a good selection of microwave pots


I can make soup in my blender as it’s a beast of a machine. It’s quite powerful enough to heat up a soup from raw ingredients just being whizzed around at speed. 
Just have to double check the lid is on tight before blending anything!

I’ll probably end up buying something like the ninja grill combo thing or a combo steam microwave oven.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> I can make soup in my blender as it’s a beast of a machine. It’s quite powerful enough to heat up a soup from raw ingredients just being whizzed around at speed.
> Just have to double check the lid is on tight before blending anything!
> 
> I’ll probably end up buying something like the ninja grill combo thing or a combo steam microwave oven.


Sounds good. of course you could have a soup maker also. So much now on the market. I like the idea of that copper thing advertised on tv for omelettes  , chicken and so on. Have had the experience  of soup all over the place. Had a small pressure cooker blow up on  me lucky I wasn’t burnt. Had to decorate the kitchen. I googled and it’s a copper king and other makes start at £23  but I’m not sure of shopzilla I’d use a better store. I think I’m going to buy one as I’ve about a dozen frying pans and I could get rid of most of them. I didn’t have a lot  of worktop  space


----------



## ColinUK

jeanettem1 said:


> Sounds good. of course you could have a soup maker also. So much now on the market. I like the idea of that copper thing advertised on tv for omelettes  , chicken and so on. Have had the experience  of soup all over the place. Had a small pressure cooker blow up on  me lucky I wasn’t burnt. Had to decorate the kitchen.


Need I say more…


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> Need I say more…
> 
> View attachment 18793


Lol


----------



## Lanny

02:38 BS 7.2. AND I can’t Adam & Eve it!  I woke up to a messy bed as my cycle has returned after a few days: changing the bed in the middle of the night is NEVER fun so, had breakfast first & then, changed the bed! But, it DOES explain my rising BS towards the end of the day yesterday: I thought I might have caught a chill; a bit snuffly yesterday & coughing a bit! My cycles have done this sometimes in the past & is always heavier the 2nd time around & so it is this time! Usually when I get a cold: prolongs my cycle if in the middle of one; returns if a few days after one!  I wonder why that is: is it the coughing? My BS is going to be erratic again! 

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Watched It Takes Two, while munching breakfast, & very sad to see Robert Webb withdrawing from Strictly due to health reasons after open heart surgery two years ago & his heart symptoms has returned! Aw! He was getting to be quite good!


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 and wide awake at stupid o’clock this morning. 

Work today in the office which is always fun apart from when it isn’t, and then straight into a conference with lawyers I’ll have to rush home for. 
Journey from office to home is about 30 mins and I’ve got 25 from finishing work to when the Zoom call with lawyers starts so I’ll have to fly like the wind to make the start.

Finished watching Ridley Road last night on BBC iPlayer. Anyone else watched/watching it? 

Tracey-Anne Oberman is a friend of mine and I know Eddie Marsden a little so it’s always a pleasure watching them do their thing. TAO is also going to play Shylock in a production of Merchant of Venice announced yesterday so that should be interesting. It’s not opening until 2023 so still quite some way off!
Anyway that is quite enough name dropping for one day. As Michael Caine once told me nobody likes a name dropper!

Got a chat (hopefully) later today about the promotion at work although it’s likely the chat won’t happen until we meet up for brunch and a weekend stroll.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone at not quite as stupid o'clock, but close.

BG 5.0 which is fine.

Silly question time. 

I have fought hard, aimed squarely, not budged an inch from my set goals, focussed totally and directly on the one direction, for a year now. Got my weight down to 55.5Kg, D into unofficial remission, feel fit and well. All good....

But, I ended up looking gaunt, old, tired.

So I changed tack a few days ago and ate more, put on weight up to 56Kg and now look a lot better. Not gaunt. BG still spot on. Not as tired too.

So, to the question...is it possible i have 'over done' things and might cause harm rather than good if I were to carry on in the same vein, and is it sensible for me to have changed my goal from 55.5Kg to 56Kg and now to relax my tight grip slightly. Would that possibly be the start of a slippery road back to D? I am terrified of screwing things up and ending up in a mess, but I do look a lot better right now.

Wife was still very good and well yesterday, even with the real intruder of the unpleasant kitchen fitter. Phew!!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice early morning HS for me today.  


Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.8 for me. A high start but at least i stayed in target all night.

@ColinUK i've been watching Ridley Road. Enjoying it but only seen the first two parts so far..

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> A nice early morning HS for me today.
> 
> View attachment 18796
> Dez


Congrats!!


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone at not quite as stupid o'clock, but close.
> 
> BG 5.0 which is fine.
> 
> Silly question time.
> 
> I have fought hard, aimed squarely, not budged an inch from my set goals, focussed totally and directly on the one direction, for a year now. Got my weight down to 55.5Kg, D into unofficial remission, feel fit and well. All good....
> 
> But, I ended up looking gaunt, old, tired.
> 
> So I changed tack a few days ago and ate more, put on weight up to 56Kg and now look a lot better. Not gaunt. BG still spot on. Not as tired too.
> 
> So, to the question...is it possible i have 'over done' things and might cause harm rather than good if I were to carry on in the same vein, and is it sensible for me to have changed my goal from 55.5Kg to 56Kg and now to relax my tight grip slightly. Would that possibly be the start of a slippery road back to D? I am terrified of screwing things up and ending up in a mess, but I do look a lot better right now.
> 
> Wife was still very good and well yesterday, even with the real intruder of the unpleasant kitchen fitter. Phew!!!


You’re never likely to go back to your old ways of eating after being so mindful for so long. Relaxing a bit is fine if that’s how you feel better. 
You know you better than anyone else so you’re the final arbiter of what’s right for you. 
Just remember that we’re here to support you no matter what path you take.


----------



## SueEK

No reading, no time, off to hospital AGAIN.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
Must dash x


----------



## Kopiert

Morning All

a slightly improved 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.6 here - FINally, the effect of Sunday’s gardening marathon has worn off. It’s interesting how long it lasted (to me, anyway).

Good luck @SueEK!

Weight loss can have that effect @Gwynn - I guess you just need to find the sweet spot and go with it. 

I had to google Tracy-Ann Oberman @ColinUK - and I still don’t recognize her LOL. Keep dropping names and eventually I’ll recognize one of them, and go “ooooooo”.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, slept right up to the alarm, so Dawn hadn’t had time to get going.
I remember Tracy-Ann Oberman in Eastenders, @ColinUK,  because my kids were hooked on it at the time. She came across (in the part) as slightly thick. Then she was on one of those Test the Nation quiz things where everyone played along at home and tested their IQ, and she was the highest scoring of the panellists. She’s obviously a very bright woman.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 at 7.30 but 5.6 at 5.30 when I got up for the loo! What happened in those two hours to make it raise? I did wake with a stinking headache. Maybe that?

 Back oop north after a brief sojourn in the West Midlands. Funeral went as well as expected, a bit of a long church service, no singing, we just listened to the hymns.  Then a short drive to the cemetery and interment. A few words from the vicar, a bit chucking of soil and home. No wake or anything. Very strange. The Carlisle contingent ( 4/5 remaining brothers and wives) met up at Stafford services on the M6 for a cuppa, cake and natter. Then home by 4.30. Shattered and drained, but today’s another day and we’re off into town to buy birthday presents for a granddaughter who turns 9 next week. A much happier trip. Will also buy a first wedding anniversary card for our middle daughter and her husband. Can you believe it’s one whole year since they got married in Blackpool. It was the first day of Lancashire going into some tier or other at the very last minute and we couldn’t have a reception,  and they ended up in all the national newspapers! Time does fly doesn’t it?

Anyhoo, I’ve bored you enough today. Have a fab Thursday all. @SueEK all fingers and toes crossed for today. @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS, @ColinUK I once had a pressure cooker blow with a curry in! Total kitchen redecoration required! 

I’m going to leave you with a photo I snapped whilst at traffic lights yesterday on the way to the funeral. It made me smile, although I don’t condone such behaviour in the middle of October.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A late start for me today. didn’t wake till 8:00. Must be that I watched passed episodes of Silent Witness last night or could have been due to tiredness.  Who knows or cares?    Did me good.
woke with BG of 6.6.   Higher than the 4.8 at bedtime but that would have been because of the Slice of toast and 4 cream crackers just before midnight.   The drop wasn’t as steep as I thought!   But it at least stayed in the green. 

Well done on that evasive HS @MeeTooTeeTwo
 Time to ring the Diabetes Team for a review when they ring me back.
Have a great and safe day.


----------



## Barfly

7.1 today.  Maybe that's about the right level for me, seems pretty consistent.   Never been anywhere near the HS.  I've been so good diet and exercise wise too since diagnosis.  At least I've lost a fair few kilos.
Re the kitchen appliance discussion-does anyone remember the electric frypans popular in the 1970's?  They were really good until the non-stick wore off.  Deep enough to cook a large chicken.   Don't seem to be available any more....
Cheers Tony.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Good morning. 7:8 for me today.  big letdown after yesterday’s.  I got spammed on Facebook messenger ( what else is new) I blocked them, took a screenshot and put it on Facebook to let others know it’s a con! Next thing I’m blocked again on Facebook for  7 days! I’ve just finished one! They’re just picking on anything now and calling  it security.  I’ve lost 3 Twitter accounts as well. I’m not giving them any phone number. They want more and more of your information for  something that was supposed to be entertainment!  Yesterday was not a good day for communication As some of you know I’m getting harrassment on this site from someone !  Not this forum! 
Motability  engineer coming to fit new batteries on the scooter this morning.  I almost never got home the other day as power was  down to zero. I kept stopping and switching it off and then got a little more power and home eventually. Almost finished the wallpaper scraping but the person dealing with the plastering of the living room wall has been sick and I’ve only a week before decorator comes.


----------



## khskel

Morning all made the mistake of not taking the scanner to bed and was 7.3 by the the time I did a reading. Nevermind a 5.2 on the finger before breakfast.

Was going to pick laptop up this morning but snapped exhaust pipe has put that on hold.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Another one here on the 6.4 step.

@SueEK - hope you get to this appointment and it goes well.

@ColinUK - hope you make it home in time for your appointment.  

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @khskel on your HS.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

6.2 today, very pleased.


----------



## rebrascora

5.0 for me but hypoed again about an hour before the alarm went off and had the full 15g carbs this time. I think the problem is that I have moved my evening Levemir forward to tackle a problem of rising levels about 7pm in the evening and as a result it is causing a peak when I least need it in the early hours. Might need to go back to bedtime injection and just use Fiasp to cover that evening rise for the time being.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on another HS. You make it look so easy!


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> 7.1 today.  Maybe that's about the right level for me, seems pretty consistent.   Never been anywhere near the HS.  I've been so good diet and exercise wise too since diagnosis.  At least I've lost a fair few kilos.
> Re the kitchen appliance discussion-does anyone remember the electric frypans popular in the 1970's?  They were really good until the non-stick wore off.  Deep enough to cook a large chicken.   Don't seem to be available any more....
> Cheers Tony.


Are those like the Remoska I think they're called which they sell in Lakeland?


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Are those like the Remoska I think they're called which they sell in Lakeland?


The electric frying pans were, well, frying pan shaped, then had a big domed lid. My cousin had one, and I remember her cooking a curry in it, but you were limited as to how much you could put in by the height (or lack of) of the frying pan walls. The heating element was in the bottom, whereas in the Remoska it’s in the top, and you can layer different foods. I bought my son a Remoska when he was in a studio flat with just rings and a microwave, so he could do larger hunks of meat, and roast potatoes, as well as casseroles etc. You’re supposed to be able to cook cakes in them, but I never tried.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> The electric frying pans were, well, frying pan shaped, then had a big domed lid. My cousin had one, and I remember her cooking a curry in it, but you were limited as to how much you could put in by the height (or lack of) of the frying pan walls. The heating element was in the bottom, whereas in the Remoska it’s in the top, and you can layer different foods. I bought my son a Remoska when he was in a studio flat with just rings and a microwave, so he could do larger hunks of meat, and roast potatoes, as well as casseroles etc. You’re supposed to be able to cook cakes in them, but I never tried.


I'm sure you can cook cakes in a studio flat. 


lol


----------



## ColinUK

These?
https://cookedbest.com/best-electric-frying-pans/


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I'm sure you can cook cakes in a studio flat


Ha-di-hah!


ColinUK said:


> These?


Horses for courses, I think, it looks like they've moved on from when I saw my cousin's, they’re a lot deeper than hers, so you can cook larger amounts. I assume you’d need to stir things around a bit in an electric frying pan, whereas in the Remoska, because the heating element doesn’t touch the food, you can just leave it and it’s less likely to burn on the bottom. You can’t fry stuff in a Remoska, though, but I felt that as son had got an electric ring, an ordinary frying pan on that would do.


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> Are those like the Remoska I think they're called which they sell in Lakeland?


That's a real fancy-pants one with an even fancier price tag.  The 1970's version were about £20 and the non-stick wore out very quickly, don't suppose those are much better in that regard.  Don't see me paying £170 quid for a frypan.


----------



## DuncanLord

Just spoken with the diabetes nurse.  Things looking good at moment, She agreed I was right to eat at bedtime and that the 6.6 this morning wasn’t too high.    Just need to experiment with the quantity a little.  Being slightly over better than being low. 
going to review on Tuesday ish unless things go awry over the weekend.


----------



## Robin

Barfly said:


> That's a real fancy-pants one with an even fancier price tag.  The 1970's version were about £20 and the non-stick wore out very quickly, don't suppose those are much better in that regard.  Don't see me paying £170 quid for a frypan.


Goodness, I don’t think they were anything like that when I bought my son his 12 years ago! However, that would still have been cheaper than paying the London rent on a larger flat with space for a full oven!


----------



## Deleted member 33972

ColinUK said:


> These?
> https://cookedbest.com/best-electric-frying-pans/


It’s the laptronic type I’ve been talking about but couldn’t find it. Good price as well


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK and @Robin all this talk of pans triggered a memory back to the eighties when we purchased a “dry pan”. Not electric just stove top, we got it for camping as apparently you could cook anything in it, including frozen chips, and make cakes ( I never tried that). I think it was quite good if I remember rightly. I’ve found a vintage one on eBay for £26!


----------



## adrian1der

Late on today as just back from my review. I hadn't realised that it has been over a year since I was diagnosed. 11th September 2020. Doppler pulses and foot tickling all OK. Waist has dropped from 117cm a year ago to 91cm today!  My weight has now stabilised around 13st 6lbs which I'm more than happy with. Now comes the anxious weight for my HbA1c result to come back from the lab.

After several days of feeling unwell and steadily rising BGs I feel a bit better today and managed a 6.1 at 06:28 this morning.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on another HS!


----------



## ColinUK

@adrian1der Congrats that things were OK! 
What are you expecting for HbA1c?


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord you don't seem happy with your 6.6 and comment better being slightly over than under, may I ask why? 6.6 isn't over, target is up to 7mmol on waking and you don't want to wake on the lower end of the scale often as it can increase the risk of losing hypo awareness, you are definitely too hard on yourself and need to loosen up a bit (I speak from being there myself for about 2 years) xx


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> @adrian1der Congrats that things were OK!
> What are you expecting for HbA1c?


Hi @ColinUK Under 48 and I'll be happy. Under 42 and I'll be very happy!

I was thinking of you today. I'm working through the book "Brilliant Bread" and I'm just finishing the enriched dough section. Today's creation is a Challah. Traditionally was this for specific times or festivals or is it just a general bread?


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> @DuncanLord you don't seem happy with your 6.6 and comment better being slightly over than under, may I ask why? 6.6 isn't over, target is up to 7mmol on waking and you don't want to wake on the lower end of the scale often as it can increase the risk of losing hypo awareness, you are definitely too hard on yourself and need to loosen up a bit (I speak from being there myself for about 2 years) xx


I was not unhappy with the 6.6 this morning. As I knew it was in-target but also knew if I’d not had either the cream crackers or the toast I would possibly been more mid target.  There again i had not gone too far up range or had I gone lower.  
Its just experimenting with the effect of food against new regimen of insulin and also possibly many other factors which I don’t even know about. To be honest after the last few weeks of creeping into Hyper mode I’m glad that it’s about right.


----------



## Daisy may

It's really good to see what other people's reading are ..mine was 4.6 this morning but that is really good for me


----------



## Deleted member 33972

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK and @Robin all this talk of pans triggered a memory back to the eighties when we purchased a “dry pan”. Not electric just stove top, we got it for camping as apparently you could cook anything in it, including frozen chips, and make cakes ( I never tried that). I think it was quite good if I remember rightly. I’ve found a vintage one on eBay for £26!


I keep a camping stove for emergencies as I’m electric for cooking


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Robin said:


> Goodness, I don’t think they were anything like that when I bought my son his 12 years ago! However, that would still have been cheaper than paying the London rent on a larger flat with space for a full oven!


The pan I had never burnt  anything or the coating come off. I gave it to a young couple  who never had a cooker


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very cold here. Heating on. Very dark here. Light on. At least it's not raining here....

BG 4.5 this morning. Again a bit low but ok.

I have an eye telephone consultation this evening at 18:50. It will be interesting to 'see' what the consultant says.

Am I the first up on the forum again this morning. Hmm and I was late getting up this morning too. Scary.

Oh and another good day for my wife. Three minor 'wobbles, but she recovered very quickly, which was good to see, but still staight into the 'intruders have done this' scene first though.

Lets hope today sees more improvement.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 
not to bad considering what I ate last night 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning

6.7. I had to get my daughter up so delayed by about 30 mins. I also ate quite late last night...but it was worth it!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me. I'm so glad its Friday, the end of a very long, tiring, stressful week.
Have a good day everyone.
@SueEK i hope your appointment went well yesterday


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me. No overnight hypo last night (ta-dah!!) but I did head one off with a single Lift tablet. Same Levemir dose but took it later and went to bed higher and ate late. Anyway, I am calling it a success! TIR is coming back up (88% this morning) and BG average is coming down a bit so I am feeling happier.
Farrier is coming this morning but going to have Rascal's shoes taken off and trimmed for the winter. He won't be happy! His attitude is big and bolshy with shoes on and "Oh Woe is me" barefoot but I won't be riding him through the winter so I am not wasting my money and the farrier's time and they are all worked off their feet at the moment. Thankfully the others are all quite happy without shoes and I can keep them trimmed myself.  
Anyway, coffee is down the hatch so I need to skiddaddle up the hill.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, woke up at 6.30am, and was 5.3. Went back to sleep. Woke up again with the alarm just now, was 5.0. It’s not fair, I slept through a House special!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   7.7 here.

Supposed to be sunny today, so hopefully OH can get the patio finished-ish. The smoking pavilion is up n running - hubby tried it out last night, and was very satisfied (both he and his cigarette stayed dry).


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, woke up at 6.30am, and was 5.3. Went back to sleep. Woke up again with the alarm just now, was 5.0. It’s not fair, I slept through a House special!


If you dreamt about a 5.2, does that count?


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today.  No accidents or traffic jams yesterday so got to hospital on time. They decided catheter is working so probably healing problems, another imaging appt on Monday (11th visit and costing us a fortune). Got home and realised they hadn’t given me the leg and night bags and I only have one left so will no doubt be spending the weekend getting up every couple of hours to drain bag.  Signed off for yet another 2 weeks. Am now 10 weeks post op today and very very frustrated.
Anyhow have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this frosty morning. My temperature gauge is showing 2.5 degrees!  A very nice 5.9. Whatever was bothering me has hopefully done one.

It’s my 11th diaversary today, 11 years since I received the news that I’d been expecting for nearly three years. It feels like I’ve never not been diabetic. It’s just part and parcel of life now and just think, if I was a muggle I wouldn’t know you lovely lot. I wouldn’t have walked some of the SWCP with @SB2015 last month and I wouldn’t be meeting up with @Stitch147 for lunch on Sunday. And of course I wouldn’t have sat in various Wetherspoons putting the world to rights with @Northerner, @mikeyB, @Hazel, @Carolg amongst others. Every cloud. 

Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Kopiert

Bloden said:


> If you dreamt about a 5.2, does that count?


In fact I think the DNs and doctors prefer to use that data, rather than the rubbish coming of monitors


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> 7.4 today.  No accidents or traffic jams yesterday so got to hospital on time. They decided catheter is working so probably healing problems, another imaging appt on Monday (11th visit and costing us a fortune). Got home and realised they hadn’t given me the leg and night bags and I only have one left so will no doubt be spending the weekend getting up every couple of hours to drain bag.  Signed off for yet another 2 weeks. Am now 10 weeks post op today and very very frustrated.
> Anyhow have a good day all x


Glad you got there ok today. Sorry things aren’t going as fast as you’d hope but fingers crossed it will all be over soon and you’ll be back to your old self before you know it. X


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this frosty morning. My temperature gauge is showing 2.5 degrees!  A very nice 5.9. Whatever was bothering me has hopefully done one.
> 
> It’s my 11th diaversary today, 11 years since I received the news that I’d been expecting for nearly three years. It feels like I’ve never not been diabetic. It’s just part and parcel of life now and just think, if I was a muggle I wouldn’t know you lovely lot. I wouldn’t have walked some of the SWCP with @SB2015 last month and I wouldn’t be meeting up with @Stitch147 for lunch on Sunday. And of course I wouldn’t have sat in various Wetherspoons putting the world to rights with @Northerner, @mikeyB, @Hazel, @Carolg amongst others. Every cloud.
> 
> Have a fab Friday everyone.


Happy diaversary are @eggyg .  I look forward to our next walk.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 today.

Not really got very much more to add today so have a good one and no doubt I’ll pop by at various points today and chip in to the conversation


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this frosty morning. My temperature gauge is showing 2.5 degrees!  A very nice 5.9. Whatever was bothering me has hopefully done one.
> 
> It’s my 11th diaversary today, 11 years since I received the news that I’d been expecting for nearly three years. It feels like I’ve never not been diabetic. It’s just part and parcel of life now and just think, if I was a muggle I wouldn’t know you lovely lot. I wouldn’t have walked some of the SWCP with @SB2015 last month and I wouldn’t be meeting up with @Stitch147 for lunch on Sunday. And of course I wouldn’t have sat in various Wetherspoons putting the world to rights with @Northerner, @mikeyB, @Hazel, @Carolg amongst others. Every cloud.
> 
> Have a fab Friday everyone.


2.5!!!!! Maybe I should pack my thermals!!!


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today, dull and overcast and 13deg at the moment in Poole.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 7.0 for me today ahead of a fairly busy Friday.  
Enjoy!


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> 2.5!!!!! Maybe I should pack my thermals!!!


It went down to 1.9! Steadily working it’s way up, now a balmy 2.7! 
Ha ha! It’s still tee shirt weather up here! Beautiful and sunny though.


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> It went down to 1.9! Steadily working it’s way up, now a balmy 2.7!
> Ha ha! It’s still tee shirt weather up here! Beautiful and sunny though.


We're just leaving Essex, I'll try and leave the rain behind!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 this cold morning but the skies are clear and blue.   

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.2 this morning, up late so no morning run, will have to do it after work before it gets dark now, but today is a 6k run so should get that in ok.

@SueEK - pleased you got your appointment, but totally understand your frustration.

@eggyg - happy diaversary, hope you and Stitch enjoy yourselves.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 for me at 05:41 this morning. 13 degrees and thick, grey clouds here in West Berks. We even had a drizzly rain shower on the way home from the school run.

@ColinUK What can you tell us about challah? My son had it toasted with jam this morning and loved it! I have to say before I made it I had never heard of it so keen to learn more.


----------



## ColinUK

@adrian1der  It is delicious. When done right it’s the best of breads. When done commercially on a large scale for supermarkets it’s something quite different. 
We have a family recipe but I prefer the Ottolenghi recipe myself. Unfortunately that version isn’t terribly versatile because it uses butter in the recipe and that means it’s restricted use. Doesn’t bother me but I couldn’t make that for my folks for example. 
The family version uses oil and a tiny bit of honey for sweetness. 

Was your version round or a 3 strand plait? Or more?!

The three strands are meant to represent Earth, Heaven, God.
Round ones are used for festivals as they symbolise continuity, renewal etc. 

What would you like to know?

Oh and nothing beats good quality butter on a piece of good challah.


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, dear, dear! 02:20 BS 12.2!   Slept over my LR alarm & it’s over 3 hours late: NOT a great start; worse was to come!

Spent most of yesterday, apart from waking reading, in the teens from 10’s to 14’s as I definitely have a wee chill/cold with a chesty cough & trying to cough gently as I swear I could feel my insides moving that made my cycle heavier; cycles & coughing don’t mix well with me; never have & it’s a double whammy bad combo!  Wasn’t getting any drops & just rising BS so, started ramping up the insulin once I knew THAT for certain! Haven’t quite ramped up either quite enough yet since I’ve been up & ate breakfast & lunch already but, getting there bit by bit: after breakfast 05:04 BS 13.8 & after lunch 08:40 BS 12.7! Still need more insulin, drinking loads of water & going to the toilet a lot because of it! Eating ready meals, I’m afraid, & haven’t done any cooking!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Watched episode 4 of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK of the girl groups challenge & It takes Two with the breaking news of Ugo & Oti not dancing this weekend due to Ugo injuring his back but, hopefully dancing the following week? Also watched a LOT of GBBO on all 4 app of series 1, 2 & 3! In the middle of series 4 now, last year’s 2020 after I saw last night’s episode of series 5, this year’s 2021!  All 4 has loads of ads that BBC iPlayer doesn’t have & quite annoying BUT, I DID notice that there seems to be an ecological theme that’s emerging, maybe it was there before, since Prince William’s Earthshot Prize launched:- McDonald’s recycling; Carlsberg’s getting rid of plastic rings on their 6 packs & planting seagrasss etc. Although I didn’t know @Copepod that well as she had already passed away, unbeknownst to me until later, by the time I joined these forums in March 2018, it made me think of her & how pleased she would be as she chose her member name for those sea creatures, the copepods ,& advocated getting rid of non biodegradable plastics that invariably end up in the oceans & are hazardous to marine life! The revolution has already started with cardboard tubes cotton buds & metal reusable straws & now getting rid of plastic 6 pack beer rings; what else can be got rid of in the near future as we, the public, demand that things change & companies have to take note of?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Bright but cold, going to get some washing out to see if the sun does anything to it.

Software to install on refurb laptop. Haven't fired it up yet but looks in near new condition. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this frosty morning. My temperature gauge is showing 2.5 degrees!  A very nice 5.9. Whatever was bothering me has hopefully done one.
> 
> It’s my 11th diaversary today, 11 years since I received the news that I’d been expecting for nearly three years. It feels like I’ve never not been diabetic. It’s just part and parcel of life now and just think, if I was a muggle I wouldn’t know you lovely lot. I wouldn’t have walked some of the SWCP with @SB2015 last month and I wouldn’t be meeting up with @Stitch147 for lunch on Sunday. And of course I wouldn’t have sat in various Wetherspoons putting the world to rights with @Northerner, @mikeyB, @Hazel, @Carolg amongst others. Every cloud.
> 
> Have a fab Friday everyone.


Happy Diaversary!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Oh dear, dear, dear! 02:20 BS 12.2!   Slept over my LR alarm & it’s over 3 hours late: NOT a great start; worse was to come!
> 
> Spent most of yesterday, apart from waking reading, in the teens from 10’s to 14’s as I definitely have a wee chill/cold with a chesty cough & trying to cough gently as I swear I could feel my insides moving that made my cycle heavier; cycles & coughing don’t mix well with me; never have & it’s a double whammy bad combo!  Wasn’t getting any drops & just rising BS so, started ramping up the insulin once I knew THAT for certain! Haven’t quite ramped up either quite enough yet since I’ve been up & ate breakfast & lunch already but, getting there bit by bit: after breakfast 05:04 BS 13.8 & after lunch 08:40 BS 12.7! Still need more insulin, drinking loads of water & going to the toilet a lot because of it! Eating ready meals, I’m afraid, & haven’t done any cooking!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Watched episode 4 of Rupaul’s Drag Race UK of the girl groups challenge & It takes Two with the breaking news of Ugo & Oti not dancing this weekend due to Ugo injuring his back but, hopefully dancing the following week? Also watched a LOT of GBBO on all 4 app of series 1, 2 & 3! In the middle of series 4 now, last year’s 2020 after I saw last night’s episode of series 5, this year’s 2021!  All 4 has loads of ads that BBC iPlayer doesn’t have & quite annoying BUT, I DID notice that there seems to be an ecological theme that’s emerging, maybe it was there before, since Prince William’s Earthshot Prize launched:- McDonald’s recycling; Carlsberg’s getting rid of plastic rings on their 6 packs & planting seagrasss etc. Although I didn’t know @Copepod that well as she had already passed away, unbeknownst to me until later, by the time I joined these forums in March 2018, it made me think of her & how pleased she would be as she chose her member name for those sea creatures, the copepods ,& advocated getting rid of non biodegradable plastics that invariably end up in the oceans & are hazardous to marine life! The revolution has already started with cardboard tubes cotton buds & metal reusable straws & now getting rid of plastic 6 pack beer rings; what else can be got rid of in the near future as we, the public, demand that things change & companies have to take note of?


The losing team were awful compared to the others last night. And I'd have sent both Queens home tbh.


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> 7.4 today.  No accidents or traffic jams yesterday so got to hospital on time. They decided catheter is working so probably healing problems, another imaging appt on Monday (11th visit and costing us a fortune). Got home and realised they hadn’t given me the leg and night bags and I only have one left so will no doubt be spending the weekend getting up every couple of hours to drain bag.  Signed off for yet another 2 weeks. Am now 10 weeks post op today and very very frustrated.
> Anyhow have a good day all x


My OH has had a nightmare with catheter supplies and ended up buying what he needed from Amazon because those provided were unsuitable, type of leg bag prescribed, unavailable and no substitute given, night bags, impossible to empty without making a total mess, and upper leg strap only 35cm which would barely go round a ankle. So great fun.
I hope you start to make progress with your recovery.


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> A 6.0 for me at 05:41 this morning. 13 degrees and thick, grey clouds here in West Berks. We even had a drizzly rain shower on the way home from the school run.
> 
> @ColinUK What can you tell us about challah? My son had it toasted with jam this morning and loved it! I have to say before I made it I had never heard of it so keen to learn more.


Found the Ottolenghi recipe on the Guardian website!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Happy Diaversary! Do you get a pressie from Mr Eggy?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg Happy Diaversary! Do you get a pressie from Mr Eggy?


Well I only remembered this morning so there was no chance he would remember! I’ll get him to make our tea tonight and crack open a bottle of vino.


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> We have a family recipe but I prefer the Ottolenghi recipe myself. Unfortunately that version isn’t terribly versatile because it uses butter in the recipe and that means it’s restricted use. Doesn’t bother me but I couldn’t make that for my folks for example.
> The family version uses oil and a tiny bit of honey for sweetness.
> 
> Was your version round or a 3 strand plait? Or more?!
> 
> The three strands are meant to represent Earth, Heaven, God.
> Round ones are used for festivals as they symbolise continuity, renewal etc.


My recipe had butter, eggs and milk as well as a bit of castor sugar for sweetness. I did it as a three strand braid which looked really impressive. I also egg washed it for the glaze and sprinkled with sesame seeds. I have no idea how traditional that is. 

I'm already under orders to make it again from both my son and my wife. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it is a bit like brioche but much nicer.


----------



## ColinUK

@adrian1der Try the Ottolenghi recipe because it's pretty trad. It's rare to have both milk and butter and sugar. 
Egg wash before, during and after baking as that really gets a lovely shine. And a few sesame or poppy seeds are perfectly trad. Unfortunately my nephew is allergic to both so they never feature on our challahs. 

I'll dig out the oil based recipe without milk and post that later. It's a little easier to work than the Ottolenghi version but I much prefer the taste of his.


----------



## ColinUK

Literally take it out of the oven and whack on more egg wash. More than you think you ought. As it hits the hot dough it dries immediately. But it's a little like paint in so far as you can put on too much and drag it with the brush. I tend to pour it in to the joins and sort of roll the loaf around to move it rather use a brush as that can tear the hot bread.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Found the Ottolenghi recipe on the Guardian website!


I am going to have to give that a go, as bread is something I don't often make.


----------



## SueEK

Nearly forgot Happy diaversary @eggyg xx


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh dear. Today turned into an 7tter disaster.

Wife had a 'blow out' over something innocent that occrred some 10 years ago. She went berzerk.

Upset me a lot too.


No idea what to do


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Ohhh dear. Today turned into an 7tter disaster.
> 
> Wife had a 'blow out' over something innocent that occrred some 10 years ago. She went berzerk.
> 
> Upset me a lot too.
> 
> 
> No idea what to do


Just do what you can. Get some time for yourself and let her calm down.


----------



## DuncanLord

To be honest I think this balanced more by luck than total judgment, but it’s heading in right direction and the experiment can continue next week when I go back to the pool.
See the screenshots for the readings.

Before Bed 23:30 BG had risen  to 7.8 ( with no more food,   I skipped the visit to the pub with rest of dive club as haven’t tried Alcohol yet.   That’s another experiment but I’m not pushing the boundaries yet. )
So with the 6 Lantus let’s see where it ends up in the morning.   I’ll let you kind people know!   Have a good night.


----------



## Lanny

02:42 BS 8.5 a little step backwards but, still generally headed in the right direction so, just about a 

Why the little step backwards? Because I accidentally found the correct basal dose, I need right now, at 10:30 yesterday morning that brought my BS down to 6.8, in combo with NR for my meals, by 16:51 before going to bed just after It Takes Two so, 19:00? The only problem was I had a semi blocked needle with the first injection going in, had to pul it out with only a few units pushed in & dripping a bit, went ahead with the 92 units anyway with 2 lots of 46 knowing that I’m still guessing anyway & I have a ballpark figure to work with, IF I get it right, with a guess of how many units I actually got from the blockage! 

Well, 22:30 alarm for LR 22:36 BS 7.0 Yes!  Now then, how much LR? Knew it was more than 92 so, conservatively went with 94 & see what I wake on later & went back to sleep? Woke up just after 4 hours since LR to have a wee rise so, stuck in another 2 LR, 18 units NR & half an oatcake to DP bust while I prepared a beef & mushroom pie that’s in the oven right now & estimated 04:20 to 04:30 eating time? And we’ll see how that works throughout the day on 96 LR in total? If I’m still a bit high; I’ll go up a bit more at 10:30 but, it’s probably there or there abouts?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Cough has improved a bit throughout the day yesterday but, still a bit hoarse so, when one of my brothers, in Manchester, called for a chat it wasn’t for long but, very nice to hear from him & catch up a bit!


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks Colinuk. You know you are the only people I can talk to.

I knew something was 'off' from the moment my wife got up. It took most of the day fot it to materialise in some horrible stuff from her but most of the day she was just cold and odd. But once she started it was like some raging monster let go.

Unbelievably I learned from her that the psychiatric consultant has just discharged her too. 

Sadly I ate nothing and lost a lot of weight too with the stress and upset.

I hold little hope for today. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.

Anyway BG 4.5 still quite low but ok

Up first again I see. There should be a prize like a gold star for first up.


----------



## Kopiert

Gwynn said:


> Thanks Colinuk. You know you are the only people I can talk to.
> 
> I knew something was 'off' from the moment my wife got up. It took most of the day fot it to materialise in some horrible stuff from her but most of the day she was just cold and odd. But once she started it was like some raging monster let go.
> 
> Unbelievably I learned from her that the psychiatric consultant has just discharged her too.
> 
> Sadly I ate nothing and lost a lot of weight too with the stress and upset.
> 
> I hold little hope for today. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> 
> Anyway BG 4.5 still quite low but ok
> 
> Up first again I see. There should be a prize like a gold star for first up.


I hope today is a better day. Good luck


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all, happy weekend. The dog woke me quite early  6.7 this morning. Inspite of a very low carb day yesterday and low readings to go alongside.

This dawn stuff is very stubborn!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.2 here.

(((Hugs))) @Gwynn - I hope things are calmer at home for you today.

A belated Happy Diaversary @eggyg !!! 

Looks like it’s going to be a half-decent day here. 

Sorry to hear things are going frustratingly slowly @SueEK. I hope the next scans show improvement.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I certainly appreciate the comfort  that this forum and those who use it have given me. I’m sure you and others agree that the usefulness of this space goes way beyond the boundaries of just our diabetes. 
Don’t forget that we’re here for you always Gwynn.


----------



## mage 1

5.6 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Looks like everyone having a lie in. A nice 5.7 for me today.

Had a nice day just pootling about the house, a bit of soup making, a bit of washing, I picked the last five green peppers I’d grown under a cloche, sliced them and froze them. Mr Eggy harvested his grapes, and began the making of his Chateau Neuf De Crap This will be his fourth go at making wine. He has high hopes this year as he declared the grapes were sweeter than they have been. Hmmm…..I’m certain once again come April I’ll be cleaning the outside drains with it. Ah well, it keeps him out of mischief! 

No plans today, weather not looking as nice as yesterday but it’s dry and that’s the main thing. 
Have the best day you can. @Gwynn hope the day improves for you.


----------



## ColinUK

Not got out of bed yet so not taken morning readings. 
Been awake pretty much since 1:30am just going over things in my mind knowing that I’ve got the rescheduled VRI from last week later today. 
It’s all part of the healing process by right now I can recall really rather minute details about this incident. I can smell the flowers which were in the vase on the windowsill and I can pinpoint the moment when I disassociated with what was going on so that my brain could try and figure out how to escape and survive. 
Memory is really a rather extraordinary thing. 

Probably won’t bother taking BG or BP this morning because I know they’ll both be sky high as a stress response. 

No Park Run for me today. Nursing a slight injury from last week (knees) so need a week off. I also need to stretch, do core exercises, get better running shoes and listen to my body whilst accepting that I’m really not going to able to keep up with the sub 17 minute 5km runners without damaging myself!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Looks like everyone having a lie in. A nice 5.7 for me today.
> 
> Had a nice day just pootling about the house, a bit of soup making, a bit of washing, I picked the last five green peppers I’d grown under a cloche, sliced them and froze them. Mr Eggy harvested his grapes, and began the making of his Chateau Neuf De Crap This will be his fourth go at making wine. He has high hopes this year as he declared the grapes were sweeter than they have been. Hmmm…..I’m certain once again come April I’ll be cleaning the outside drains with it. Ah well, it keeps him out of mischief!
> 
> No plans today, weather not looking as nice as yesterday but it’s dry and that’s the main thing.
> Have the best day you can. @Gwynn hope the day improves for you.


I was fantasy house shopping yesterday and stumbled upon a vineyard and house in need of renovation. 
The vineyard itself is AOC approved and it comes with wine cave, main house, vine keepers cottage and about 200 hectares of vineyard. 
I’ll send you the details and you can buy it for him for Christmas!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I was fantasy house shopping yesterday and stumbled upon a vineyard and house in need of renovation.
> The vineyard itself is AOC approved and it comes with wine cave, main house, vine keepers cottage and about 200 hectares of vineyard.
> I’ll send you the details and you can buy it for him for Christmas!


Ha ha! Funnily enough yesterday evening he gave me a big hug and whispered in my shell like “ what does it feel like to be married to a vintner?” He picked 10 kilos of grapes and we’ll be unlucky enough to get half a dozen bottles! I’m going to bake a cake today and ask him what it feels like to be married to a master baker! I suppose there’s no harm in thinking big. Will I need to win the lottery for this vineyard purchase, or can I just sell the Jag?


----------



## Barfly

7.6 today.  No idea why so high, didn't eat much last night for dinner, the lovely Jane made a prawn cocktail, finished with some rice pudding. Sunny skies after a heavy rainfall overnight waking us up, 12deg now heading for 17deg later, light breeze here in Poole.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  actually it was really rather inexpensive. 
With the low price, use of the phrases “in need of total renovation” and “indicates the former grandeur that the estate could be returned to” and only 5 pictures to cover the whole thing it might be a bit of a doer upper though.


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> @Gwynn I certainly appreciate the comfort  that this forum and those who use it have given me. I’m sure you and others agree that the usefulness of this space goes way beyond the boundaries of just our diabetes.
> Don’t forget that we’re here for you always Gwynn.


I agree with you Colin, diabetes is one thing, at times just coping with life is another. I also greatly appreciate the support and ‘listening ear’ that this forum provides, just being able to write down our frustrations is cathartic so a big thank you to all from me too.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Action stations at Robin Towers this morning, son and daughter and cat arrived yesterday to stay for the local beer festival (the cat isn’t going to the festival). Meanwhile OH and I are attempting a few days in North Devon, (our second attempt, we were cancelled last November with the arrival of a lockdown). So we have to tiptoe out without disturbing any hangovers, and I just have to make sure I haven’t packed the cat.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today. Going to try and choose some worktops for our caravan and then do Sainsbury’s and then get told off that I’m doing too much, thing is if I don’t do it it won’t get done - can’t win.
@Robin hope you really enjoy your few days break xx
Have a good day all xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. Action stations at Robin Towers this morning, son and daughter and cat arrived yesterday to stay for the local beer festival (the cat isn’t going to the festival). Meanwhile OH and I are attempting a few days in North Devon, (our second attempt, we were cancelled last November with the arrival of a lockdown). So we have to tiptoe out without disturbing any hangovers, and I just have to make sure I haven’t packed the cat.


That cat is so going to judge you all coming home after sampling the wares!


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Thanks Colinuk. You know you are the only people I can talk to.
> 
> I knew something was 'off' from the moment my wife got up. It took most of the day fot it to materialise in some horrible stuff from her but most of the day she was just cold and odd. But once she started it was like some raging monster let go.
> 
> Unbelievably I learned from her that the psychiatric consultant has just discharged her too.
> 
> Sadly I ate nothing and lost a lot of weight too with the stress and upset.
> 
> I hold little hope for today. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> 
> Anyway BG 4.5 still quite low but ok
> 
> Up first again I see. There should be a prize like a gold star for first up.


Hope Today is better.  
@Gwynn    Your wish is our command!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.3 this morning after a really bad day of eating, although lost 1lb so only another lb to go and I will have lost the 7lb I put on, on holiday.  Had bad news yesterday as a friend lost her fight with lung cancer, another friend has her mastectomy today.  

I have a date for my biopsy of 27th October, which is the first anniversary of my dad's death at the hospital I will be at, so not brilliant timing especially as I was taking my mum to the crem and then out for lunch, my son has now cancelled his trip to Alton towers so he can take her, but what was already going to be a difficult day is going to be much harder.

I have a busy day today, first counselling session this morning, granddaughters coming after lunch, an ultrasound scan and then dinner at Miller & Carter with the girls.

@Gwynn - sending you hugs, you are amazing, I struggle with my sister in law who has similar issues with her mental health and I only see with her once a week, 

@Robin - enjoy your break

@ColinUK - hugs to you, I have forgotten about arranging to meet for coffee, but at the moment we both have a lot going on, but we will do it.

Apologies if I have forgotten anyone this morning, as others have said this forum helps with not only diabetes, but being able to talk about other stuff good or bad that we are going through.

Have a good day and love to you all.


----------



## Telemóveis

Hello everyone  Am back after a week away

6.7 this morning after a 15 something last night. Tbh as nice as it was, this week away caused absolute chaos in the BG department  so hoping that once I’m settled in home again, normal service will continue 

Wishing everyone a pleasant Saturday


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All.  ( or should I say mid morning as it’s now after 9:00 and heading towards lunch.   Ish)
Following last nights success with BG and swimming.    See post with meter readings Etc.  This morning’s late start produced a 6.6. 
I have a Type 1 and Tech Conference online this morning.   Can’t remember where I saw it advertised but think I might be well out of my depth, but let’s see.  
have a great day and take care.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  actually it was really rather inexpensive.
> With the low price, use of the phrases “in need of total renovation” and “indicates the former grandeur that the estate could be returned to” and only 5 pictures to cover the whole thing it might be a bit of a doer upper though.


I’m guessing a new roof and perhaps four walls may be in order?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’m guessing a new roof and perhaps four walls may be in order?


The entire winery systems need overhaul as well I understand from the local agent I happened to fire an email off to in a moment of mischievous enquiry.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> The entire winery systems need overhaul as well I understand from the local agent I happened to fire an email off to in a moment of mischievous enquiry.


Sounds like we can keep the Jag and only need to sell Mr Eggy’s mountain bike! 
Of course it depends on its whereabouts, I’m assuming down south, as opposed to oop north where you can buy a 20 bedded mansion for the price of a London studio flat!


----------



## ColinUK

Fantasy house purchases from yesterday.

This one looks charming https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbskisski200259

This looks good and really isn’t expensive for what it is
https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gblaixlai150527

Here’s the in need of renovation winery…
https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbskisski200112


I’ve settled on this one though.
Only the 9 bedrooms so might be a bit of a squeeze nevertheless.
https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbcanecan200121

And BG 6.6 just now. BP 138/82 which is bonkers high but really only stress related with the VRI today.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. Action stations at Robin Towers this morning, son and daughter and cat arrived yesterday to stay for the local beer festival (the cat isn’t going to the festival). Meanwhile OH and I are attempting a few days in North Devon, (our second attempt, we were cancelled last November with the arrival of a lockdown). So we have to tiptoe out without disturbing any hangovers, and I just have to make sure I haven’t packed the cat.


Enjoy your trip to North Devon at last. This time last year we’d just arrived back home. Must admit prefer the north of the county to the south. Better beaches on the whole. Are you planning some SWCP walking?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Fantasy house purchases from yesterday.
> 
> This one looks charming https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbskisski200259
> 
> This looks good and really isn’t expensive for what it is
> https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gblaixlai150527
> 
> Here’s the in need of renovation winery…
> https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbskisski200112
> 
> 
> I’ve settled on this one though.
> Only the 9 bedrooms so might be a bit of a squeeze nevertheless.
> https://search.savills.com/property-detail/gbcanecan200121
> 
> And BG 6.6 just now. BP 138/82 which is bonkers high but really only stress related with the VRI today.


“Only” €1.6 million. Bargain!
We could go halfs on the Cannes Chateau. 4.5 bedrooms and 6 bathrooms each. We might just manage. I’ve been to Cannes, wasn’t keen though, is there anything in St Tropez? Much preferred it.  I’m off to have a ratch down the side of the sofas to see if I can come up with the €60 million needed!


----------



## freesia

(Mid) Morning everyone. Late on parade today with a 6.8.

@SueEK i hope you feel better soon. It must be frustrating but your health needs to come first. Big hugs.
@ColinUK good luck with the VRI this morning. Big hugs to you too.
@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today. Big hugs to you also.
@Robin have a good break in Devon


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me this morning but there was too much red on my graph last night again and 2 Lift tablets to bring me out of it. Bummer! Thought I had it fixed but I had to stick in a late correction last night to deal with the Mount Everest that another of those Lidl sweet mince pies caused (I really must give up that experiment as that is now 4 attempts and 4 fails in 4 weeks.... I am drawing the Himalayas on my Libre trace) so perhaps I was a bit too generous with the correction but I panicked a bit when I hit 15.9 with an upward arrow!... So much for my TIR stats recovering!

@Gwynn So sorry things took a turn for the worse yesterday. Hope she is better today. Is it likely that she has actually been discharged and if so do you have any way of challenging that? It seems that you have so little support with her anyway that cutting off that clinical anchor is just cutting you both loose on a rough sea. Really hoping you have a good day today to at least partly make up for the bad one yesterday.

@Grannylorraine So very sorry to hear about your friends and especially when you have major question marks hanging over your own health, that must make it difficult. And then to have your appointment on the day your Dad died is really not the sort of coincidence you need. How lovely that your son has cancelled his trip in order to take your Mum to the crem because you can't make it. You must be so proud of him! 

@ColinUK Thinking of you today and hope it goes as smoothly as possible. Please touch base with us when you get back. X

@eggyg I love your wit and dry sense of humour. Belated congratulations on your Diaversary yesterday. Will Mr Eggy be treading the grapes himself or will you be getting that task?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Hopefully I'll have a car with a quiet exhaust by lunch time. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 5.4 for me this morning but there was too much red on my graph last night again and 2 Lift tablets to bring me out of it. Bummer! Thought I had it fixed but I had to stick in a late correction last night to deal with the Mount Everest that another of those Lidl sweet mince pies caused (I really must give up that experiment as that is now 4 attempts and 4 fails in 4 weeks.... I am drawing the Himalayas on my Libre trace) so perhaps I was a bit too generous with the correction but I panicked a bit when I hit 15.9 with an upward arrow!... So much for my TIR stats recovering!
> 
> @Gwynn So sorry things took a turn for the worse yesterday. Hope she is better today. Is it likely that she has actually been discharged and if so do you have any way of challenging that? It seems that you have so little support with her anyway that cutting off that clinical anchor is just cutting you both loose on a rough sea. Really hoping you have a good day today to at least partly make up for the bad one yesterday.
> 
> @Grannylorraine So very sorry to hear about your friends and especially when you have major question marks hanging over your own health, that must make it difficult. And then to have your appointment on the day your Dad died is really not the sort of coincidence you need. How lovely that your son has cancelled his trip in order to take your Mum to the crem because you can't make it. You must be so proud of him!
> 
> @ColinUK Thinking of you today and hope it goes as smoothly as possible. Please touch base with us when you get back. X
> 
> @eggyg I love your wit and dry sense of humour. Belated congratulations on your Diaversary yesterday. Will Mr Eggy be treading the grapes himself or will you be getting that task?


He’s got a press now. Just a hand one from Amazon but it saves his feet from going all purple!


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you all

DuncanLord thank you for the gold star !


----------



## DuncanLord

It was an interesting conference today about Type 1 and Tech organised by Diabetes UK.   Much good information.   
Did anyone else see it?
Links should follow about recordings of the speeches.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora
One trip that always used to be on my bucket list was a hike to Everest Base Camp.  
now a trip to Lidl may have to suffice!
Or would that allow me to summit?


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> @rebrascora
> One trip that always used to be on my bucket list was a hike to Everest Base Camp.
> now a trip to Lidl may have to suffice!
> Or would that allow me to summit?



Oh yes, you can definitely bag the peak Duncan with a Lidl mince pie! It's the descent afterwards I don't particularly enjoy!


----------



## ColinUK

Just out of the VRI. 
3 1/2 hours pretty much. 
Huge sense of relief and release at it being done. 
They confirmed that they do know who he is and said they’re trying to trace him. When they do it’ll be arrest and interview etc. 
Right now it’s pizza, Strictly, ice cream, blankety blank and then Squid Game I think. And sod the diabetes for an evening


----------



## Gwynn

Good to hear ColinUk. I agree. Sod the D this evening.

Me I am going to chill out with a whisky.

Mostly calm today but I have felt miserable all day, sadly. I don't enjoy being beaten up (verbally or otherwise)


----------



## Bexlee

Just caught up on everyone’s news.

4.1 and falling on waking this morning. Had a day of cleaning and school working. Both sorted for the week then it’s 1/2 term - yay! It gone quick. 

Enjoy the assorted food and drink and TV tonight. Hubby just gone to collect a Chinese - yummy.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry guys, not been doing too well mentally so although I've been reading I haven't really felt up to posting, everything is just getting on top of me and spending a lot of time crying, lack of sleep all these months finally taking it's toll too and feel exhausted with life, hopefully things pick up soon xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry guys, not been doing too well mentally so although I've been reading I haven't really felt up to posting, everything is just getting on top of me and spending a lot of time crying, lack of sleep all these months finally taking it's toll too and feel exhausted with life, hopefully things pick up soon xx


We’re here for you xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Sorry guys, not been doing too well mentally so although I've been reading I haven't really felt up to posting, everything is just getting on top of me and spending a lot of time crying, lack of sleep all these months finally taking it's toll too and feel exhausted with life, hopefully things pick up soon xx


Sending you a cyber hug!


----------



## Kaylz

Thank you so much @ColinUK and @grovesy it's much appreciated xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thank you so much @ColinUK and @grovesy it's much appreciated xx


No problem, thought you had been AWOL the other day, then you posted.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Enjoy your trip to North Devon at last. This time last year we’d just arrived back home. Must admit prefer the north of the county to the south. Better beaches on the whole. Are you planning some SWCP walking?


I remember feeling jealous at the time, you’d had your N Devon hol just in time before re-lockdown! The SWCP runs right past the cottage here in Bideford, albeit round a flat estuary! I stepped outside when we arrived and immediately saw a curlew on the mud flats. We are planning to get to some of the steeper bits later in the week, got to work off the calories I will no doubt be ingesting!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I remember feeling jealous at the time, you’d had your N Devon hol just in time before re-lockdown! The SWCP runs right past the cottage here in Bideford, albeit round a flat estuary! I stepped outside when we arrived and immediately saw a curlew on the mud flats. We are planning to get to some of the steeper bits later in the week, got to work off the calories I will no doubt be ingesting!


Enjoy. Not a million miles from where we were. We were near Clovelly and not far from SWCP. I’m jealous now!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Enjoy. Not a million miles from where we were. We were near Clovelly and not far from SWCP. I’m jealous now!


Hoping to get to Clovelly and Hartland Point later in the week!


----------



## Bloden

I was wondering where you were @Kaylz. So sorry to hear things are so tough at the mo...sending great big (((HUGS))). Glad you’re back.


----------



## DuncanLord

@Kaylz 
Glad you a feeling better enough to post.  Sending you hugs.


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Hoping to get to Clovelly and Hartland Point later in the week!


You must go to Clovelly , it’s so lovely.  Enjoy it all xx


----------



## Bexlee

Echo what others say @Kaylz. I did wonder where you were. Good to see you post.


----------



## Kopiert

A 6.7 ....again this morning around 4.30. 

Beginning to feel this is a bit of a struggle now, figures up throughout the day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a very wet Cumbria. Can’t see it but can hear it! Back in the 7s again with a 7.1. But this time I can see what happened. Ate late ( 7.30) and went to bed early ( 10pm). BGs 9.4 on Libre, at 11 when I stopped reading, 7.7. But possibly still some insulin residue. I can see on the Libre 2 graph I went down to around 5 just an hour later, then started going up steadily until I got up for the loo at 4.22 and was 8.4!  A snack was probably in order. Fascinating  stuff.

Mr Eggy and I are off out for lunch with @Stitch147 and Trev today. Really looking forward to meeting them. Hope our Cumbrian beer is to their liking! Soz about today’s weather though. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Hoping to get to Clovelly and Hartland Point later in the week!


Word of warning, it’s quite brutal at times if you are planning on walking that stretch. A lot higher than we expected in parts. Amazing views though so was worth it. 
If after that you want a gentler stroll, Sandymouth Bay ( free parking too for NT members, and a cafe) to Bude and back is beautiful and reasonable flat. If you get the timing right, the sunsets from the bay are fabulous.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. No hills round here !! 

A slightly better day yesterday except that, unusually for me, I felt very depressed all day. The realisation that I really am an abused husband dwelt with me and the fact that my wife is not getting better even if one day she seems ok then the next it's back to hell again. Not good. Hopefully I will bounce back today but its been a sad start so far. I just feel rotten.

Oh well, the only way is 'up'

BG 5.3 this morning. What a tease!!!


----------



## Lanny

07:10 BS 6.1   Got my basal right now with two more increases of +2 each at 10:30 yesterday morning & bang on midnight earlier as I’d slept through my 22:30 LR alarm! I just realised, while putting in my morning LR, that I’d posted the wrong units in my post yesterday: I DID put in 2 lots of 41 after the blockage but, that’s 82 units NOT 92; complicated maths too early after waking for me! NOW, with 2 lots of 44 in the morning my BS was still a little high so, I put in 2 lots of 45 at midnight for a total of 90 LR & I wake in target range! Yay!

Still coughing a little bit a wee bit hoarse so, my cycle is definitely going to continue for another while: ramping up; had to change my tesco shopping to this afternoon, 15:00 to 16:00, to get more urgent sanitary supplies! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

JUST about managed to stay up to watch all of Strictly last night but, TBH dosed off during the last dance & woke up midway through the next programme, Blankety Blank, when I turned off the iPad & turned in properly having missed yet another vote!  I enjoyed both the Tango’s last night & actually enjoyed the Ballroom Tango more than the Argentine one, for once! The Ballroom Tango is one of 2 dances that I don’t really get, Cha Cha Cha being the other one, & can be very out of sync with the judges; don’t see what THEY do!  BUT, some Ballroom Tango’s I’ve really enjoyed in the past & I enjoyed Sara & Alijax’s last night!  Craig was back to his usual mean self in the scoring although, he held back a bit on the comments & I was thinking like  Claudia Winkleman that somebody need it to get him some chocolate! 

Now then, better get some breakfast before DP takes over & I rise back out of target range!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me this cold Sunday morning.   
Good to see you posting again @Kaylz 

Dez


----------



## mage 1

5.1 for me today off to chirk castle today with grandchildren hope you all have a lovely Sunday


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today. Nothing to report. @eggyg and @Stitch147 hope you all have a lovely day. @Gwynn sounds completely normal to me that you should have the odd day feeling so low when you are coping with what you are. I’m surprised it’s just the  odd day - you are managing magnificently and our good wishes are with you every day xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.   6.6 here.

Oo, I love it when forum members get together - enjoy your lunch @eggyg and @Stitch147.  

I also love a nice long walk @Robin, especially if there’s cake to be had along the way - I hope the weather behaves.


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me this morning and no red on my graph and no Lift tablets required. 
Had a Chinese takeaway last night (chicken and sweetcorn soup with prawn crackers followed by duck pancakes) and it was delicious. Didn't know what Ian was bringing but shot myself 4 units when I thought he should be about on his way with it and decided just to guestimate how much to eat when I saw what he had brought. Never went above 8 all night so I must have guessed it almost perfectly. 

@ColinUK So pleased you have that over with and I hope you enjoyed your D free evening or at least that the comfort food and TV helped you through it. Sending (((Hugs))).

@Kaylz Good to see you posting here again. Sending (((Hugs))) to you too

@Gwynn And (((Hugs))) to you too.


----------



## Barfly

wow 6.6 back under the 7's today.  Dull and overcast but warm 13deg and muggy here in Poole today.  The lovely Jane wants "a little run out" again mutterings about Weymouth.  There and back is just about as far as my 2016 Leaf 30 will get me in the Winter, temperature has a marked affect on range. 
@ColinUK , @Kaylz , @Gwynn  chin up you guys, life is good.  Today's trials will fade and there will be better times in days to come.


----------



## ColinUK

No pizza or ice cream last night but I had beautiful artisanal baguette from the very local French bakery (if you catch them as they’re getting ready to close up there give away anything left in the shop gratis) and I piece of cheesecake. And Pringles. 
Rewarded today with a 5.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Popping my head in to say thanks for the lovely comments, no reading as I can't remember what it was

Seems there was something going on up the town through the night, saw in a local roads FB page that there were quite a few armed police up there, no word of what the incident was though xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, woke with the sun streaming through the window, but it’s clouding over now. Forecast is good today, and showery for the rest of the week. Oh well, this is England in October, and we came equipped.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Having been woken by the libre alarm at 4.45am with a 4.1, then every hour after with lows (despite being treated each time with Lifts, i think they don't bring me up as quickly or high as Dextrose), i finally woke properly at 8.30 with a 2.8 and a red line on my graph!!!!) Oooppps!! Juice on board to bring it up then breakfast, its now gone up to 11!! Oh well, its all probably down to the weekend being stressful and my tiredness.
Have a good day everyone. Its raining and cool here atm.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Popping my head in to say thanks for the lovely comments, no reading as I can't remember what it was
> 
> Seems there was something going on up the town through the night, saw in a local roads FB page that there were quite a few armed police up there, no word of what the incident was though xx


Hopefully it was nobody nicking your favourite biscuits


----------



## stackingcups

@Kaylz sorry to hear you are struggling. Hope things ease soon for you. 

I've been similarly reading but not posting so much, life is just getting in the way a bit at the moment.  

6.9 this morning though.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone  

6.3 today after a McDonalds coke malfunction last night sent me up to 15.3 again (still annoyed I didn’t notice)

Other than that, we’re settled, attention is now turning to getting back into running. 4 weeks before I do my first 5k since Idek when 

Wishing everyone a good day, and sending love and support to those who need it


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A very late start as I didn’t wake till 09:00. ( But it is Sunday, a day of rest. )
A 6.8 on waking.   Last night at bedtime I’d dropped to 4.6, so had 37g toast and 2 cream crackers, along with the 6 units of Basal Lantus.  
(24.87 carbs).  Possibly slightly too many but still in target range and did not give hypo overnight, well not that I know.   
Have a great day and stay safe and as cheerful as you can.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me.

Today's excitement will.be a photo/video shoot. Excitement may be an exaggeration.

If your day has started badly I hope it if improves, if it started well long may it continue.


----------



## coocoohibi

Bit late this morning, answering emails! Good morning everybody although it is 11.35, thinking of putting some painting stuff together today. I’m joining a new art class on tuesday so I want to be ready. Not very good at getting organised, always at the last minute! Hope everybody is well, I was a bit high this morning, getting to be a habit and I can’t see why! Going to bed was good. Hoping to see a new diabetologist soon. 
Onwards and upwards, it’s ok now! Off to my messy room where my art stuff is ‍


----------



## rebrascora

coocoohibi said:


> Bit late this morning, answering emails! Good morning everybody although it is 11.35, thinking of putting some painting stuff together today. I’m joining a new art class on tuesday so I want to be ready. Not very good at getting organised, always at the last minute! Hope everybody is well, I was a bit high this morning, getting to be a habit and I can’t see why! Going to bed was good. Hoping to see a new diabetologist soon.
> Onwards and upwards, it’s ok now! Off to my messy room where my art stuff is ‍


Hi and welcome to the thread. Pleased you have come to join us. Whilst posting your waking reading isn't compulsory, I am wondering if it slipped your mind or perhaps you didn't want to own it if it was a bit high. I would just like to reassure you that there is no judgement here just support. Most of us get readings that we aren't too happy with from time to time and sometimes more often than we would like but it can be helpful to post them still as it reassures others perhaps less experienced that naff readings are normal occasionally.... otherwise it creates a false appearance of diabetes being easy to manage if we only post good readings. 
Anyway, I hope you enjoy your new art class. I'm a practical person but I haven't got an artistic bone in my body.... I can appreciate other people's efforts though, so feel free to post a photo of your creations.


----------



## Bexlee

5.1 so close ! After going to bed on and 8.3 and waking up to a high alarm of 15.8 at 3am. I guess it was the Chinese and getting it wrong. Why are Chinese meals hard to work out despite using the “correct” calculation based on carbs and Cals app thing !

Have a good rest of the day all


----------



## rebrascora

Bexlee said:


> 5.1 so close ! After going to bed on and 8.3 and waking up to a high alarm of 15.8 at 3am. I guess it was the Chinese and getting it wrong. Why are Chinese meals hard to work out despite using the “correct” calculation based on carbs and Cals app thing !
> 
> Have a good rest of the day all


Would just like to say I smashed my Chinese takeaway last night and I bolused without even knowing what I was going to be eating!!   (breath on fingernails and polish them on lapel emoji)..... hope you like that one @Lanny. Total fluke of course but I am claiming it was pure skill!


----------



## DuncanLord

Bexlee said:


> 5.1 so close ! After going to bed on and 8.3 and waking up to a high alarm of 15.8 at 3am. I guess it was the Chinese and getting it wrong. Why are Chinese meals hard to work out despite using the “correct” calculation based on carbs and Cals app thing !
> 
> Have a good rest of the day all


I haven’t tried Chinese yet, another experience or experiment down the line.  
However been using FatSecret for just over a week instead of carbs and Cals. Find it easier to use and by the look of my Blood Glucose seems more accurate.   BUT that could be just luck.  It’s also free.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

DuncanLord said:


> However been using FatSecret for just over a week instead of carbs and Cals. Find it easier to use and by the look of my Blood Glucose seems more accurate.


I'm glad you're finding the FatSecret app useful. I hadn't used it for a year or so and when I re-visited it the other day, I was pleased to see lots more UK barcodes being recognised.

Dez


----------



## freesia

@Bexlee i struggle with Chinese too. It always spikes a few hours later. 
@rebrascora well done getting yours right


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> Would just like to say I smashed my Chinese takeaway last night and I bolused without even knowing what I was going to be eating!!   (breath on fingernails and polish them on lapel emoji)..... hope you like that one @Lanny. Total fluke of course but I am claiming it was pure skill!


 Loved that @rebrascora !


----------



## Grannylorraine

Very late on parade today as I was up and out very early, 5.9 after a very busy and carby day yesterday so was amazed and pleased with that.

Did a 10k run at IWM Duxford today, managed to get a personal best, then a lovely day looking aroun, haven't been there for quite a few years so was lovely.

Food wise been very badly today, bacon roll, scone, jam and cream and now 2 slices of pizza and garlic bread.  But after today going to be good until my op next week.

Sorry haven't had chance yet to read all today's posts yet.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Very late on parade today as I was up and out very early, 5.9 after a very busy and carby day yesterday so was amazed and pleased with that.
> 
> Did a 10k run at IWM Duxford today, managed to get a personal best, then a lovely day looking aroun, haven't been there for quite a few years so was lovely.
> 
> Food wise been very badly today, bacon roll, scone, jam and cream and now 2 slices of pizza and garlic bread.  But after today going to be good until my op next week.
> 
> Sorry haven't had chance yet to read all today's posts yet.


Didn’t realise you were having an op, hope all goes well, preparing and for the op itself xx


----------



## DuncanLord

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I'm glad you're finding the FatSecret app useful. I hadn't used it for a year or so and when I re-visited it the other day, I was pleased to see lots more UK barcodes being recognised.
> 
> Dez


One advantage with the FatSecret app is that if the barcode does not work you can scan it and then enter information yourself before saving it.  Yes that bit can be time consuming the first few times but it gets easier  as the foods you use are recognised.


----------



## DuncanLord

Had a minor success this lunchtime.  I found some Rhubarb in the freezer and seeing as not had it for ages, since diagnosed, i made it up and chanced it.
Instuctions
250g Frozen Rhubarb
30g Sugar.   (That was the worrying one). First time adding sugar to anything. 
25 ml  Water.

Boil together until ready.
13:32 Before lunch BG was 7.2
13:33.  3 units NovoRapid

13:48. Lunch
Pudding time. 120g Rhubarb mix.  (Made up as above)
Carbs.  13.32   Protein.  1.08.   Fats.  0.12.  Cal. 60

Think it might have spiked BG mid afternoon but at
17:28 checked in trepidation.
BG 5.2.   Yes. I can eat tasty things at last.  In moderation.
Might celebrate with a beer, but that’s another thing not had yet.   Better not push luck too far in one day!!


----------



## Gwynn

Update.

A really good day.

I decided to stop feeling sorry for myself and to speak out as many blessings I could think of whilst on my morning walk after whichbI went to church which was really very good too.

When I eventually got home things were good and the day improved and improved.

We (that's WE) made a pizza together  for tea and it was great. A good time together too. I could have eaten it all but had to be satisfied with just 1/8th of it.

Thanks for all your well wishes and encouragement. A good day


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn i'm so pleased you had a good day today. Hold on to those times and cherish them.


----------



## Gwynn

Yessss first up and I woke up late too. Well, i woke at 3:15am. Shut my eyes and it was instantly 5:30am !!!

Well, BG 4.6 again low but ok

Slight concern pulse is still v low confirmed by both machines at 53bpm. And yet no other effects from it. If it drops to beliow 50bpm I will have a chat to the doctor (if I can)

I feel so much better this morning. Back to my normal (?) Self

Weight has dropped to 55.4Kg. I think I may have been 'full' of flapjack for a couple of days.

Nothing special planned for today. I may play my keyboard a little.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and for a change going to hospital!! Will I have better news today, I very much doubt it but off we go anyway.
@Ljc wishing you well today xx
Have a good day all. X


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning all
A very tidy 5.6 early on, around 4am. This time managed to get back to sleep and registered a 7.3 before breakfast.


----------



## Kopiert

SueEK said:


> 6.8 today and for a change going to hospital!! Will I have better news today, I very much doubt it but off we go anyway.
> @Ljc wishing you well today xx
> Have a good day all. X


Good luck


----------



## Lanny

06:05 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sad to see Greg Wise knocked out of Strictly & it must have been disappointing for his wife Dame Emma Thompson who then, must have had to rush off straight away to present one of The Earthshot Prizes, Build a Waste Free World!

Which leads me on to The Earthshot Prize Ceremony straight after Strictly! I was very moved by the whole thing, inspired & hopeful that’s SO much nicer, & more helpful, than the “doom & gloom” message that’s been steadily gathering more momentum of the last 15 years at least: I remembered the lone polar bear filmed swimming The Artic seas to hunt for food in Planet Earth in 2005; was pointed out that THAT had never been seen, or filmed, before, & surprising but, the dwindling ice caps were forcing animals to change their behaviour; a theme common to all the episodes of Planet Earth in 2005!

I think all the prizes went to the right recipients & I think the last two prizes awarded & won were the most inspiring of all:- Build a Waste Free World won by The City of Milan for their network of food redistribution hubs so that food that would otherwise be thrown away is distributed to those that need it, if every city around the world could do what Milan did THAT would be a MASSIVE change, SO much land & resources has been expended to have food & then, we waste so much of it!

Protect & Restore Nature won by The Republic of Costa Rica for changing their government policy in 1997 to pay people to protect nature & stop cutting down the rainforest, in the 25 years since that policy change their rainforests have started to grow back & if every country around the world could do what Costa Rica has done that would be a MASSIVE change too, the biggest one!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 6.3 rising to 9.7 by the time I’d walked to the shower - it’s not far away! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 
today 6.9, yesterday was 5.5 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me and a very gentle downward slope from 6.2 at bedtime despite a 2.5 unit basal reduction for a 7.5 mile walk I clocked up after evening stables. The important thing is no red on my graph and no Lift tablets required, so very happy with that. Interestingly, it dropped after I got up instead of rising like it usually does and I really thought with less evening basal I would have a bigger Foot on the Floor response this morning. Just as well I didn't prebolus as I normally do before getting out of bed, but I am out of yoghurt so decided to delay breakfast until I can get some from the village store.

Hope everyone has a good day.

@Gwynn So relieved to hear that you got your day turned around yesterday.

@Lanny The only disappointment for me was that all of the prize winners were from abroad. What happened to The UK leading the "Green revolution"


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings to all  

6.2 today down from 12.0  last night, hope the bedtime readings go down soon

Wishing everyone a pleasant day


----------



## mage 1

Well it is 5.2 for me today it was 5.2 before tea last night and 5.2 before bed .had lovely day at the castle yesterday hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Bloden

mage 1 said:


> Well it is 5.2 for me today it was 5.2 before tea last night and 5.2 before bed .had lovely day at the castle yesterday hope you all have a lovely day


Give @mage 1 a prize!!! A 5.2 marathon...amazing.  

Morning folks.  4.0 for me, so a post-bolus at breakfast for a change.


----------



## Barfly

6.5 today after bedtime reading of 9.9 after forgetting my metformin after dinner.  Dull miserable day here in Poole today; a muggy 15deg waiting for the rain to arrive about lunchtime.  May get out on the bike before then.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.2 for me today. 
have a great Monday


----------



## rebrascora

Barfly said:


> 6.5 today after bedtime reading of 9.9 after forgetting my metformin after dinner.  Dull miserable day here in Poole today; a muggy 15deg waiting for the rain to arrive about lunchtime.  May get out on the bike before then.


Metformin doesn't work like that. It takes weeks to build up in your system and then you are just topping it up with daily tablets. You could probably miss a couple of day's tablets and not see a significant impact so a few hours after a missed tablet will not make any appreciable difference. What you ate is a more likely culprit.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning.   
Well done @mage 1 on those 5.2's  

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@mage 1 Congratulations on your House Special this morning although there may need to be a stewards enquiry..... Seriously wondering if your meter is faulty/stuck.... and if so....

How much do you want for it?.... name your price?? I think there could be a few interested parties on this thread. Might end up in a bidding war!


----------



## mage 1

That made me giggle hope I have the same today?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, been hovering just above the red all night despite reduced overnight basal, and yesterday’s walk was mainly flat! Stupidly I forgot to pack jelly babies for the walk. I always have an emergency tube of fruit pastilles on my bag, but I'd eaten so many by the time we stopped for coffee, I just 'had' to have a piece of pecan flapjack to see me home safely! Further reduction of daytime basal before we tackle any cliffs, I think.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman SEVEN on waking at 7.30. Dozed on and off and got up for the loo. 8,
. 4! Wished I stayed in bed!

Had a great lunch date yesterday with @Stitch147 and Trevor ( I put a photo on Off the Subject). Got on like a house on fire. Spookily the wedding they are attending at Gretna Green today, the reception is being held in the same hotel we had ours in 1980! Luckily for them they had choices of where the actual marriage ceremony could be held, we had one choice if we wanted to get married in Gretna Green. The registry office on a row of shops on a housing estate which shared an entrance with a dentist! We’re still here though, 19 folks crammed into one tiny room was obviously the right thing to do for us! Have a great day all.

No plans today, wet and miserable, and the weather is rubbish too!  

Have a fab day all.
@SueEK good luck again, at this rate you’ll be invited to the hospital’s staff Christmas party! @mage 1 well done on a plethora of HSs.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me despite the post video shoot big Mac.

Off to IKEA this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning all, 6.1 this morning - my lowest reading on a morning yet. Feel somehow like a bad diabetic needing so much basal insulin to get me here, but I think it's probably because I'm a pretty big girl really. 

Relieved it's working and getting where it needs to be.


----------



## adrian1der

After running high (for me) all of last week I thought I was getting better with a 5.3 on Saturday and a 5.9 on Sunday. Today I managed a 6.1. We have a stressful week ahead as hopefully we will be granted the Special Guardianship Order in court on Friday, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lanny

stackingcups said:


> Morning all, 6.1 this morning - my lowest reading on a morning yet. Feel somehow like a bad diabetic needing so much basal insulin to get me here, but I think it's probably because I'm a pretty big girl really.
> 
> Relieved it's working and getting where it needs to be.


I used to be scared by the amount of insulin I needed but, I need what I need & it’s MUCH better to try my best to control my BS than to let it run wildly out of control: there was a time I was left a bit rudderless shortly after the sale of our family restaurant & the structure that gave to my days & I ignored my diabetes for a few years & was very haphazard in the administration of my insulin & medication: reared its ugly head eventually & couldn’t BE IGNORED any longer; referred back to hospital team in 2015 & then, a series of bad complications in 2017 with neuropathy diagnosis taken by ambulance to A&E & admitted into hospital for 2 nights!  Lesson learnt a bit too late but, diabetes CANNOT BE IGNORED!


----------



## mage 1

adrian1der said:


> After running high (for me) all of last week I thought I was getting better with a 5.3 on Saturday and a 5.9 on Sunday. Today I managed a 6.1. We have a stressful week ahead as hopefully we will be granted the Special Guardianship Order in court on Friday, fingers crossed.


Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 today, but not surprised after my carb fest yesterday and enjoyed every mouthful of what I ate.

@mage 1 - congrats on all those 5.2 readings.

@SueEK  - hope this appointment goes well.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@mage 1 congrats on the triple whammy HS
@eggyg to be fair they all greet me like an old friend and that’s at both hospitals lol


----------



## Barfly

rebrascora said:


> Metformin doesn't work like that. It takes weeks to build up in your system and then you are just topping it up with daily tablets. You could probably miss a couple of day's tablets and not see a significant impact so a few hours after a missed tablet will not make any appreciable difference. What you ate is a more likely culprit.


Just got back from my bike ride, bit blustery and finished early as it started spitting at Hengistbury Head.  Only 9 miles today....   Barbara - silly me of course I was told that by the diet uk teams meetiings.  This old one forgets so much.....My evening meal should have been ok though, my son (who's a real foodie and health nut job but still a real nice bloke) made some paella with basmati and cherizo with chicken and all sorts of vegetables with a huge array of spices most of which I've never heard of.......I'll be finishing the leftovers for lunch today so will do a before and 2 hours after finger test to see the results. 

The only spices the lovely Jane puts in her cooking are a sprinkling of salt and pepper, rosemary with lamb and mint with peas and new potatoes and sage and onion in our stuffing for chicken, anything else is sort of foreign territory to us.   I grew up with the belief that the only reason to add spices to a meal was to attempt to disguise poor quality meat and ingredients, something we were fortunate never to require as my parents had a general store so once rationing ended we always had great cuts of meat and fish from our shop.  We were always told unfortunates from the sub-continent and other far away places had little choice but to make do with rubbish ingredients and I should be thankful we had better food that they.  I was fourteen and living on the streets escaping a violent father when I had my first curry and Chinese meals.  But that's another story.


----------



## SueEK

Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @SueEK - so good to hear you are on the mend


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


Absolutely fantastic news. Treble Bacardi and Coke in order me thinks. I’m chuffed to bits for you. Xx


----------



## mage 1

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


That’s amazing Sue


----------



## Lanny

Yay, Sue!  @SueEK  Brilliant news!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Excellent news @SueEK


----------



## silentsquirrel

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


Hurray!!  So pleased for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


Fantastic news.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys, was busy this morning lol

Again can't remember what I was (it was even longer ago than usual haha)

Saw grandad for a couple of minutes this morning, he chapped the door to pick up his birthday presents, I stayed well up the lobby, will find out tonight if he liked his things

@SueEK so happy to read of your news!  xx


----------



## freesia

@SueEK great news!!!


----------



## Gwynn

Sueuk great news. Celebrate. Yessss 

I like good news


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


Want to give that post a lot more than 1 "Like" because I love it!  Absolutely delighted for you Sue. You must be so relieved! I have been curring right back on my alcohol consumption recently but going to make an exception tonight.... Cheers to your "Good Health"!


----------



## DuncanLord

@SueEK 
Great news.


----------



## Barfly

I just had to indulge with 2 small bits of chocolate after hearing your good news @SueEK .  First chocolate to pass my lips since diagnosis in July.


----------



## DuncanLord

May I ask you knowledgeable people a question about cooking and carbs.
I tried this afternoon doing a mince dish to go with pasta.
Knowing the values of each component, from the Fat secret App and the weight of each item let me calculate the Carbs and Cals values of the mincemeat, onions tomatoes, Kidney beans, sweetcorn and green beans.
this was added together in the form of a spreadsheet. ( Sorry for finger marks Etc on the photo)
I knew the total weight of food prepared 2241g so the values of the meals could be again calculated by dividing by 100 and multiple by portion size.
Is that how it works or have I missed a step that cooking involves.
True unless it’s blended like baby food some bits will have more carbs than others but it might work approximately.  I know the stomach does not differentiate between parts of meal but I like to taste and feel textures of various components.


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> May I ask you knowledgeable people a question about cooking and carbs.
> I tried this afternoon doing a mince dish to go with pasta.
> Knowing the values of each component, from the Fat secret App and the weight of each item let me calculate the Carbs and Cals values of the mincemeat, onions tomatoes, Kidney beans, sweetcorn and green beans.
> this was added together in the form of a spreadsheet.
> I knew the total weight of food prepared 2241g so the values of the meals could be again calculated by dividing by 100 and multiple by portion size.
> Is that how it works or have I missed a step that cooking involves.
> View attachment 18854


I'm blown away by how diligent you with these calculations but I am really not sure they are necessary. 

The DAFNE course (which is essentially the Gold standard in carb counting and dose adjustment) recommended that we just count the carbs in the carb rich components of a meal, so in your case the pasta..... they wouldn't even count the kidney beans although I certainly do. 
Since I don't eat pasta because I follow a low carb way of eating, I would look at a meal like that and think I probably need 1 unit for the kidney beans and 1 unit for the tomatoes and onions... maybe 1.5 since you also have sweetcorn. So for a portion of that I would have maybe 2.5 units of insulin, but that would be without any pasta (at a ratio of 1:10) I might then need another unit of insulin a couple of hours later to cover the protein in the mince because I eat low carb. 
I certainly wouldn't be weighing and measuring and calculating the carbs in every single ingredient. It would impact too much on my everyday life and I would burn out very quickly. 
I can't begin to imagine going into such in depth calculations and when you only have a whole unit pen I personally think it is serious overkill.


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> May I ask you knowledgeable people a question about cooking and carbs.
> I tried this afternoon doing a mince dish to go with pasta.
> Knowing the values of each component, from the Fat secret App and the weight of each item let me calculate the Carbs and Cals values of the mincemeat, onions tomatoes, Kidney beans, sweetcorn and green beans.
> this was added together in the form of a spreadsheet. ( Sorry for finger marks Etc on the photo)
> I knew the total weight of food prepared 2241g so the values of the meals could be again calculated by dividing by 100 and multiple by portion size.
> Is that how it works or have I missed a step that cooking involves.
> True unless it’s blended like baby food some bits will have more carbs than others but it might work approximately.  I know the stomach does not differentiate between parts of meal but I like to taste and feel textures of various components.
> 
> View attachment 18854


I was a bit confused by your description of how you’d arrived at the answer, but looking at your chart, that’s exactly right.
I started off calculating everything, as you are doing, until I'd got a working list of all the meals I normally eat, then eventually I got a feel for how much carb would be in similar recipes, and relaxed my calculations.


----------



## Robin

Yippee, @SueEK !


----------



## Bruce Stephens

DuncanLord said:


> I knew the total weight of food prepared 2241g so the values of the meals could be again calculated by dividing by 100 and multiple by portion size.


I don't think I understand that part. It may well make sense, but the way I'd do it is to divide by 22.41 (to get the carbs (and cals) per 100g), then work out the portion quantities from that. Or decide what a sensible portion size was and just divide the numbers by the number of portions in 2241g.

(I agree with the other comments that at least for carbs, you're being _way_ more precise than any normal person would be. I'd be with the others and just count the pasta and I'd be rounding the numbers on that too.)


----------



## silentsquirrel

DuncanLord said:


> May I ask you knowledgeable people a question about cooking and carbs.
> I tried this afternoon doing a mince dish to go with pasta.
> Knowing the values of each component, from the Fat secret App and the weight of each item let me calculate the Carbs and Cals values of the mincemeat, onions tomatoes, Kidney beans, sweetcorn and green beans.
> this was added together in the form of a spreadsheet. ( Sorry for finger marks Etc on the photo)
> I knew the total weight of food prepared 2241g so the values of the meals could be again calculated by dividing by 100 and multiple by portion size.
> Is that how it works or have I missed a step that cooking involves.
> True unless it’s blended like baby food some bits will have more carbs than others but it might work approximately.  I know the stomach does not differentiate between parts of meal but I like to taste and feel textures of various components.
> 
> View attachment 18854


Not sure how this will work - presumably some liquid will be involved, some of which will evaporate during cooking, so pre- and post-cooking total weights will be different?

It seems massively over-complicated! Easier to think of number of portions involved.  And I wouldn't even think of calculating the green beans.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. After a very low carb day yesterday I was  pleased with a 5.7 today


----------



## Kopiert

Also I missed your news yesterday @SueEK. Fantastic news.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Lanny

00:30 BS 10.5 Slept past LR alarm & it’s 2 hours late, bunged it in DP busted with half oatcake & 18 units of NR. Then, about an hour & a half later when I wanted to eat breakfast I tried to test but, the meter stopped working AGAIN: it’s the second GlucoRx ultra mini from the health centre that just stopped woking; at least this time the memory is accessible & it just won’t work when I put a strip in! Had a hunt round my bedside draw for the bigger meter that GlucoRx sent me recently that its two batteries were still working to test 02:01 BS 9.3! Then, had breakfast & had a REALLY good rummage in my drawer to finally find the spare ultra mini meter that only takes one battery & a lot more compact! I then, ordered more strips & another meter online prescriptions & sent a bit of a whiny note in the extra info box that this is the second meter that’s stopped working suddenly & No! It’s not the battery as I tried a new one! Saying I’m using the spare one now but, I definitely need another one as a spare if these meters keep stopping working suddenly like this!  

I also, a bit confusingly got another flu vaccine letter, yesterday, for 27/1021 at 7pm when I already have one for 20/10/21?  I’ll ring the health centre at some point today, preferably NOT during the morning rush for appointments, to check which date? I’d kind of forgotten about the flu vaccine comping up so soon as I’m still a bit coughy so, would prefer going next week for it to clear up first!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Latest episode of GBBO later tonight IF I can stay up for it!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Completely forgot! Also, in yesterday’s mail is letter for an ultra sound of my abdomen at the Causeway Hospital 02/11/21 09:40 that my hospital diabetes doctor ordered way back in the summer, during phone review, which coincides rather neatly with one other letter for another diabetic phone review with said doctor on 02/11/21 15:45!  So, a bit of a mad dash for the scan in the morning & rush back for phone review in the afternoon that day: doctor wanted a look at my liver & other organs as the waiting list for the gastrointestinal team is still SO long; gastro team secretary rang me just before lockdown in Feb. 2020 asking if I still wanted to wait, had been waiting for a year at that point, & there was another 3 years wait to the top of the list! I bet you it’s been delayed further by Covid! I reasonably asked, at the time, what if I get worse in that time? To which she said get my GP to refer me again urgently & I’ll be seen sooner! Three medical appointment letters in one morning’s post yesterday!


----------



## Gwynn

DuncanLord: sounds right to me. It is essentially what my App does for each food component in any recipe or meal. Hard work on paper though.

BG 4.2 this morning. I am sure it meant 5.2. Probably a spelling mistake in the machine. Software error no doubt.

Oh, and good dark, very rainy morning everyone.

Not sure I will get out this morning for exercise as it is raining velociraptors and diplodocuses right now (hmm not sure about the spelling there).


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Am DELIGHTED to report I have healed and catheter is gone , feels like Christmas has come early. Thank you so much everyone for listening to my moaning and supporting me. One huge step done and dusted, bring on the next one


That’s brilliant news @SueEK !!! I’m really pleased for you, you’ve been so patient. Woohoo!

Morning all.    4.6 for me.

Had a fab video appointment yesterday with one of the DSNs. They’re all so lovely at my new hospital. She looked thru my Libre data and said...drum roll...your control and your self-management are excellent. Never been told that before, ever. So even tho my A1c isn’t quite in the sweet spot yet, I feel it’s achievable. It just goes to show - a few kind words can be a real confidence booster. 

They’re like buses @Lanny - nothing at all, then suddenly a queue of them lined up. Hope your appointments go well.


----------



## Barfly

7.5 today.  Miserable sticky humid wet morning in Poole.  Next-door having work done, banging and hammering machinery screaming, hope they finish soon.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops I missed it again! 5.1 today.  

Dez


----------



## SueEK

A happy good morning all and thank you all for your lovely messages. Who would have thought such delight could be found in sitting on a toilet having a wee, not standing up like a man!!  We got stuck yet again on the M25 for over 2 hours on the way back from hospital but I’m sure I smiled through it all anyhow. Two large Bacardi and cokes were partaken last evening and I also has 2 squares of chocolate (just to join you @Barfly ). 
So a 7.1 today, about to have a lovely long bath, free of accessories and then I’m going to wear my leggings or maybe jeans - because I can, ooh so excited.
Have a good day all and hope the small things in life can get you as excited as I am xxx


----------



## Barfly

@SueEK   Ladies should always wear a skirt or dress when perambulating.  Trousers and leggings....oh dear oh dear how inelegant, not for the ladies on this forum surely........


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, jelly baby assisted at 4am, and one too ma by the looks. Note to self, as someone recently put on a thread, more glucose doesn’t make it get into your system any faster!
Managed a walk over a headland called Baggy Point yesterday. For any Grand Designs watchers, we had a good view of the £10 million lighthouse that ended in disaster and divorce. It still isn’t finished, judging by the hoardings round it, and the crane and pile driver. I was amused, because the programme always made it sound isolated, but in fact it overlooks the holidays parks and surf school at Croyde bay, and there are other houses dotted all the way round the headland. Rain forecast today, so no chance of another cliff top walk, still holding out for Hartland Point, @eggyg , if the sun comes out again. Need to keep the muscles going for if we ever get back to the Dolomites. May go for a walk along the dunes from Westward Ho! just for the excitement of going somewhere with an exclamation mark in its name.


----------



## ColinUK

No figures from me this morning. Out of test strips and they were meant to arrive yesterday but are coming today I’ve been told.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.0 for me this morning at 07:57. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo   I’m glad your glucose meter has started working properly again.     Lol

@rebrascora @Robin @Bruce Stephens @Gwynn 
Thank you for your comments about my meal preparation and calculations.  I thought I had the ideas correct but it’s good that you confirm my thinking. 
True it might be slightly over complicated but it did not take too long    Yes it’s easier just to tip things into the pan but then blood sugar will probably go skywards or into orbit. 
I’m not yet calculating the doses of my NovoRapid as the DN has not yet set the ratios. They are thinking about putting me on a Dafne course but that will come eventually.   Heath service v DVLA. Any guesses who might win!

Have a great day


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.3 here, jelly baby assisted at 4am, and one too ma by the looks. Note to self, as someone recently put on a thread, more glucose doesn’t make it get into your system any faster!
> Managed a walk over a headland called Baggy Point yesterday. For any Grand Designs watchers, we had a good view of the £10 million lighthouse that ended in disaster and divorce. It still isn’t finished, judging by the hoardings round it, and the crane and pile driver. I was amused, because the programme always made it sound isolated, but in fact it overlooks the holidays parks and surf school at Croyde bay, and there are other houses dotted all the way round the headland. Rain forecast today, so no chance of another cliff top walk, still holding out for Hartland Point, @eggyg , if the sun comes out again. Need to keep the muscles going for if we ever get back to the Dolomites. May go for a walk along the dunes from Westward Ho! just for the excitement of going somewhere with an exclamation mark in its name.


That made me laugh, as the only reason we went to Westward Ho! was because it had an exclamation mark. Don’t get too excited, it was raining the day we went too!  It’ll all be very grey until you come across the very colourful row of terraced houses in the town. They’re very bright!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.4 for me today

Grandad was happy with his pj's and chocolates off mum and warm cardigan from me and Bruce, says it fits nicely and is cosy so all good 

Still have no idea what the disturbance up the street with the armed police was, The Courier has a story but of course I can't read it unless I subscribe and I'm not doing that lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all. I have had a very long lie in. I must have needed it but I’ve gone from 5.9 at 4.30am after a loo visit to 7.2 when I got up at 8.40am!

Very warm but very wet here, looks like it’s here for the day. No walk today which I’d wanted to do as I never got out yesterday as was far too busy with ladies’ things like hoovering and ironing, I was wearing a full Victorian gown including bustle though @Barfly. 

Have a good, but I suspect soggy, Tuesday.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

silentsquirrel said:


> Not sure how this will work - presumably some liquid will be involved, some of which will evaporate during cooking, so pre- and post-cooking total weights will be different?


Very much so, though some thing vary lots more than others. For the green beans and things who cares? But for pasta, potatoes, rice, you really need to be careful about whether the weights are before or after cooking.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today x


----------



## Grannylorraine

5.8 for me today after eating 2 brioche rolls at 10pm last night (they were my dinner as I am was out running then straight to yoga).

My official race photo from Sunday's run at IWM Duxford.

Have a good day everyone on this grey and windy day here in Essex.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I tried to get away without any Levemir last night after another 8.5 mile walk yesterday but levels started to rise so I stuck 2 units in at 3am and then 1.5 units of Fiasp at 6am to bring me down from a level plateau on 9 because I hate starting the day so high and it was a more reasonable 7.2 when I got up. I have dialed my morning Levemir back a couple of units as well because I hypoed yesterday twice on my walk and the second one took rather a lot of hypo treatment to sort out. 

@SueEK So pleased you are able to enjoy the simple pleasures of life again!


----------



## adrian1der

Another 6.1 for me at 06:11 this morning. This seems to be becoming a habit!

Got my HbA1c result back from last week's blood test and very pleased with a 35   

Dull, grey and windy here in West Berks today.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh, as the only reason we went to Westward Ho! was because it had an exclamation mark. Don’t get too excited, it was raining the day we went too!  It’ll all be very grey until you come across the very colourful row of terraced houses in the town. They’re very bright!


A bit like the Lizard and Land's End, which were very disappointing.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone  

6.2 today, no luck with bedtime readings just yet (12.8)

Bowling today 

Wishing everyone a great day  and awesome news @SueEK !


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

adrian1der said:


> Got my HbA1c result back from last week's blood test and very pleased with a 35


Excellent HbA1c results there, Adrian


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der Many congratulations on your fab HbA1c result. It reflects the amount of thought and effort you have put into your diagnosis. Very well deserved.

@Bloden So pleased that your DSN was really encouraging and extremely happy with your management. Many congratulations to you too. It really does make you want to try harder when you get a pat on the back.


----------



## mage 1

adrian1der said:


> Another 6.1 for me at 06:11 this morning. This seems to be becoming a habit!
> 
> Got my HbA1c result back from last week's blood test and very pleased with a 35
> 
> Dull, grey and windy here in West Berks today.


Well done


----------



## Lanny

Going to post this here in case anyone else uses GlucoRx meters? My health centre rang me to say they don’t stock meters anymore & gave me their phone number to order another meter.

I rang GlucRx custmer services & they say it IS a battery problem & I should only use their batteries in their meters, Duracell doesn’t cut it apparently, as they’re doubled something or other I can’t remember never heard of before either, & can be ordered online & delivered free of charge when needed! So, they will send me a couple of packs of their batteries & in the meantime I should be alright with the Duracell battery in the current meter I’m using but, to change the battery to theirs otherwise a problem could develop later?


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> Going to post this here in case anyone else uses GlucoRx meters? My health centre rang me to say they don’t stock meters anymore & gave me their phone number to order another meter.
> 
> I rang GlucRx custmer services & they say it IS a battery problem & I should only use their batteries in their meters, Duracell doesn’t cut it apparently, as they’re doubled something or other I can’t remember never heard of before either, & can be ordered online & delivered free of charge when needed! So, they will send me a couple of packs of their batteries & in the meantime I should be alright with the Duracell battery in the current meter I’m using but, to change the battery to theirs otherwise a problem could develop later?


Batteries are not as straightforward as one might think. In the lab we had many rechargeable pipetting devices which didn't have interchangeable chargers and if they were plugged into the wrong one they would melt. The precise voltage is very relevant.


----------



## Lanny

Ahah! Learnt something new today! Lightbulb emoji! Thanks for that @Leadinglights


----------



## Lanny

AND suddenly it’s a mad dash again today as only just got another call from the hospital after the GlucoRx call & I need to get bloods done today at 2pm so, just enough time to eat & take a taxi down to Coleraine, 8 miles away, to the hospital for blood tests! Esish! An Hba1c right now in the middle of a cold & there’s no time to try & get my BS is decent shape!  It’s psychological, I know, but I wish they were more steady right now & it wouldn’t really make a difference to my control, or lack of, the last few months! 

Must stop now & get ready to leave the house: I HATE going out with a cold!


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der well done on your great hba1c results, so well deserved x
@Robin glad you’re having a lovely holiday despite the weather x
@Bloden good to hear your new hospital and DSN are so encouraging x


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> It’ll all be very grey until you come across the very colourful row of terraced houses in the town. They’re very bright!


You’re right! I didn’t know Dulux Weathershield came in so many colours!


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon all. It was a 6.3 for me.

Currently heading southwards for a spot of recording.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Lanny said:


> Going to post this here in case anyone else uses GlucoRx meters? My health centre rang me to say they don’t stock meters anymore & gave me their phone number to order another meter.
> 
> I rang GlucRx custmer services & they say it IS a battery problem & I should only use their batteries in their meters, Duracell doesn’t cut it apparently, as they’re doubled something or other I can’t remember never heard of before either, & can be ordered online & delivered free of charge when needed! So, they will send me a couple of packs of their batteries & in the meantime I should be alright with the Duracell battery in the current meter I’m using but, to change the battery to theirs otherwise a problem could develop later?


Following your post I looked at the handbook for my older Gluco RX Q meter.  It says nothing about that only their batteries work.  See the photo below. Are they selling their batteries at a large profit.


----------



## Lanny

The batteries are free & delivered free too @DuncanLord used to order them periodically from their website at the start in 2018&19 but, they don’t last as long as Duracell & it was more convenient to buy Duracell with the weekly shopping during lockdown these last two years!


----------



## Lanny

Phew! Just back from the hospital & WHAT a palaver to get blood from me: only took 4 goes; still bled quite a bit after the needle was pulled out but, no blood going up the needle! I have very deep tiny veins & nurses & doctors say I have very tightly muscled skinny arms: all the years of carrying heavy plates of food while working in our restaurant; even after 10 years of not doing that anymore I still have “very well toned arms” this nurse said today!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> You’re right! I didn’t know Dulux Weathershield came in so many colours!


I know! I wonder who drew the short straw and was allocated boring old white?


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I know! I wonder who drew the short straw and was allocated boring old white?


Perhaps they are a rebel, and refused to join the colour scheme!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Perhaps they are a rebel, and refused to join the colour scheme!


Thinking about it, I think the orange neighbours drew the short straw! It looks like it’s been Tangoed!


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> Thinking about it, I think the orange neighbours drew the short straw! It looks like it’s been Tangoed!


Possibly someone with diabetes who can’t have Tango!
Does This disease cover more than eating habits?
Philosophy of Type 1 and the psychology of people involved!


----------



## Bloden

adrian1der said:


> Got my HbA1c result back from last week's blood test and very pleased with a 35


That’s brilliant! Well done.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Well, I presume it's morning from the clocks. Dark as, er, night out there right now.

A great start to the day....BG 5.2

We may go out looking for a present for my daughters daughter. It's her birthday on Sunday. 3 years old. Looking forward to the party too. I will take my own food probably.

My wife played her drums for the first time in months yesterday. She was really well too. That's 2 good days in a row. Let's hope that continues, for her sake as well as for mine. She is actually quite a good drummer.

I love waking up really early. It gives me plenty of time to think and quietly do stuff (like my app). Precious, peaceful time.

Rather nicely, I feel extraordinarily good, well, happy, a peace this morning. I always was a morning person. I remember when I was about 300 yearss younger I used to literally fly out of bed in the mornings. A bit like the Duracell bunny.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today

I haven’t been reading through the posts on the forum as much as I was previously 
I’ve been crazy busy with a few things (including work) 

I’m still testing most mornings, but not several times a day as I used to, when I got my diabetes under contro.

@Gwynn congrats on the HS I just saw you post before mine 
plus good to see your wife had a good day

I had a good day @work yesterday as won some shopping vouchers 
so wife was happy to see those 

have a great day everybody !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.4 here.

Very gloomy and wet out there. Hubby’s tablet has given up the ghost, so while he’s out looking for a new one, I’ll be painting the kitchen. That’s as exciting as it gets!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 today.

 It’s not wet today thank goodness. Although we did end up going for a 6.5 mile walk yesterday and got a little drizzled on but it was incredibly mild. We popped to pharmacy for Mr Eggy’s prescription and asked if my Libre 2 sensors were here. No was the answer, hadn’t even received the script. Luckily my GP surgery is only next door, so I popped in there and yes, they’d received instructions from the hospital last week and it was with the prescribing team. She’s marked it as urgent for me  and mentioned the one I have finishes on Sunday, so should go to the top of the pile. Result! I’ve so got used to having lovely soft finger tips again.

No big plans today apart from a walk down to Aldi for some bits and bobs, well as much as I can squeeze in my rucksack anyways. Have a good one. 
@Gwynn congrats on the HS and on your wife having a better day.


----------



## Barfly

7.6 today.  Up and down like a bloomin' yoyo.  Nothing too much in the way of carbs last night, gammon steak and veggies, about 15g new potatoes so maybe it's the cheese sauce?  Dunno.  I've never had what others call a hypo or a hyper, never felt that bad, just a feeling sometimes that I should eat something.

It's warmish but no sun yet, belted down in the night as the thunderstorm passed through but it's settled down now 12deg and quite windy in Poole.  Men's shed today in Southborne I hope it doesn't rain as since all the publicity and tv news crews here for the collections for the Afghanistan refugees we've had our numbers double and we only have a 20ft container.  The minister has said we can use the church meeting room if it gets too bad. 

@Gwynn  Glad for you mate, hope things stay on track for you.  Congrats on the hs...I can only aspire to getting in the low sixes....


----------



## Lanny

06:59 BS 13.1  A whopper but, I KNEW going out yesterday was going to make me feel worse: it was a drizzly day & despite an umbrella I got a bit wet; I should get a coat with a hood on it!

I used to wear a Burgundy hard straw hat like a bowler hat bought from Debenhams very similar to one worn by the late Princess Diana that I called my Princess Diana hat for many years while I was still working in our restaurant but, it got stolen one night by some drunken young lads: there was a coat rack at the back of the restaurant where our waiting staff & customers hung up their coats; I loved THAT hat & people around the town knew me when they saw me in my bright Burgundy hat! I was heartbroken & I spent a LONG day of shopping trying to find another red hat, it HAD to red as I love wearing that colour, to wear that could stand up to a bit of rain under an umbrella! I finally found one at the end of the day at an expensive store, I don’t usually shop at, a pure red felt fedora in the post Christmas sales but, it was the last one! It was a bit too tight for me & I always had to hold in on with one hand in the wind: almost lost it a few times in high winds while struggling to hold an umbrella as well; got quite damp too as it was felt! I hardly wear it now as it’s too much of a struggle to keep it on in wet & windy conditions! I missed my old hat Princess Diana hat yesterday!

Had a nap when I got home & woke up feeling a bit miserable & just fancied a bit of comfort food so, ordered a curry online delivered to me by my local Chinese takeaway further down the main road from me! Well, I enjoyed it a lot, at the time, but, paid for with a whopper of a waking figure as I guessed the bolus wrong & didn’t stay up to monitor it as I know, from past experiences, that it needs a prolonged spilt bolus over about 6 to 8 hours: the fat slows down the carbs so, can’t go with too much insulin at the start or I’ll hypo; BS also, stays elevated for longer because of the fat slowing things down! So, needs monitoring & adding corrections afterwards! 

But, a correction added to my usual DP buster of half oatcake & half breakfast dose has been bunged in before I started this post!  My cough has worsened a bit so, I’ve decided to leave my flu vaccine until next week 27/10/21! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It was rather ironically funny that the Italian beat the German to be star baker on German week on GBBO last night!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm delighted to be joining @Gwynn this morning ... Congrats to us both eh!!

I guessed at 4.5 units of Levemir last night as I didn't get out for a walk yesterday and I ended up jabbing one unit of Fiasp just before I went to sleep at 9.45pm as my levels were a bit high at 9.4 and that obviously worked perfectly on this occasion. I have to say that seeing an HSl on the reader when the alarm went off certainly helped to clear the sleep fog from my brain and gave me a boost to start my day.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!!

7.2 for me today. Had curry and naan last night so that’s why. And it was delicious. 

Q. Cheeky question at that! Does anyone happen to have a Fitbit Charge 4 tucked in the back of a drawer or cupboard somewhere gathering dust. I’m contemplating getting one and would rather reuse one somebody doesn’t want/need than buy new. Drop me a DM if you do. 
Oh and I’d buy it from you!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I'm delighted to be joining @Gwynn this morning ... Congrats to us both eh!!
> View attachment 18865
> I guessed at 4.5 units of Levemir last night as I didn't get out for a walk yesterday and I ended up jabbing one unit of Fiasp just before I went to sleep at 9.45pm as my levels were a bit high at 9.4 and that obviously worked perfectly on this occasion. I have to say that seeing an HSl on the reader when the alarm went off certainly helped to clear the sleep fog from my brain and gave me a boost to start my day.


Congrats!!


----------



## SueEK

7.9 today and nice visit to my friend yesterday. Sadly had a call from a friends husband yesterday who 6 of us were going to meet up with on Friday to say she is really poorly.  She has had breast cancer twice and it has now metastasised to her brain, it’s so sad and other than offering support there is nothing you can do.
Shopping this morning and a bit of housework.
Have a good day all xx
@rebrascora and @Gwynn on your HS


----------



## Lanny

Very sad to hear about your friend @SueEK


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today a very wet day hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Was 5.3 when I got woken around 5am by a thunderstorm. Wasn’t amused, but managed to get back to sleep, and it's a lovely bright morning now the storm has cleared the air. It will be a day of shower dodging, though!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
Congratulations to @rebrascora and @Gwynn  on those HS’s.   (Barbara, you didn’t get that meter  that you were bidding for. Did you?)
A 6.1 for me today. 
Have a great day!


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @rebrascora and @Gwynn on the well deserved HSs. 

A 5.6 for me at 05:35 this morning. Very blustery here in West Berks. The last storm has cleared through and we currently have blue skies but I suspect it will not last long.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.8 here, feeling totally fed up with D xx


----------



## AJLang

4.8 this morning and going down so I was forced to try one of the lemon curd tarts that Mark made at baking class yesterday. Everything made made from scratch, including the lemon curd. OMG it was delicious. Also Mark’s first time making pastry or meringue. My personal chef


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 from me despite one of those insatiable hypos yesterday, nevermind all sorted now.

Time to hit the studio there is music to be made.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I thought I'd posted my 4.5 reading before going for my walk. But forgot obvs to press enter. 

Well done to @rebrascora and @Gwynn on the 5.2's. 

Oh and I'm having double jabs for flu and Covid booster this afternoon. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.3 for me this morning, after what I thought was a reasonable day eating wise plus did a 7.5km run yesterday evening, oh well might eat brioche rolls everyday as they did the trick the day before.

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS and having a couple of good days with your wife, hope both continue.

@rebrascora - congrats on your HS

@SueEK sorry to hear about your friend.

Tonight I will be doing a 5k run with the group, then tomorrow I am going to rest from running for the day, and hopefully complete my October 50 mile challenge on Friday and Saturday before I go into self isolation on Sunday ready for my little op and biopsy next Wednesday.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

Well, feeling incredibly lazy this morning I decided to stop being such a wimp and go on out there for a longer walk. Just got back before it really started to rain !

Good timing I'd say.

Went into town on the way back and got a couple of presents for my daughters daughter. Glad I did cos I am not sure I will be able to go out again if the rain persists.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I'm delighted to be joining @Gwynn this morning ... Congrats to us both eh!!
> View attachment 18865
> I guessed at 4.5 units of Levemir last night as I didn't get out for a walk yesterday and I ended up jabbing one unit of Fiasp just before I went to sleep at 9.45pm as my levels were a bit high at 9.4 and that obviously worked perfectly on this occasion. I have to say that seeing an HSl on the reader when the alarm went off certainly helped to clear the sleep fog from my brain and gave me a boost to start my day.


Congrats Barbara!


----------



## Gwynn

We need a bigger podium for all the HS's


----------



## adrian1der

adrian1der said:


> we currently have blue skies but I suspect it will not last long.


I was right - it's throwing it down and I need to walk to the farm shop


----------



## Bloden

So sorry to hear this @SueEK.


----------



## Gwynn

First up again. 

Good morning. Cold, dark, windy this morning out there.

BG is a bit odd. No diabetic medications and my BG seems to be getting a bit lower and lower. No symptoms of hypo tho. 4.1 this morning. The lowest it has ever been (recorded ).

I'll not worry unless it drops to below 4.0.

Theoretically we are out shopping and getting a present for my daughters daughter today but being so windy we may not get out there. My wife is afraid of the wind sadly. Where she comes from (the Philippines) windy days are not simple pleasant breezes!

Not sure what to do with today.

Here's a picture of me (warning. ok its a few years back)


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 today.

Up since 5.30, I’d set my alarm for 6 as we’re off fell climbing today, ( Hallin Fell, a smallish Wainwright at just over 1200 feet), but woke up early so just decided to get up. Packed lunch already made. We need to be there early as, 1: there isn’t much parking at Howtown. 2: It’s the Scottish half term and it’s a popular family sized fell, and 3: We dawdle, and I’d like to be down before dusk! 


Have a good day what ever your adventures may be. We’re packing our gloves, hats and buffs, it’s going to be cold up there today, albeit dry and sunny. See you tomorrow all in one piece hopefully. Let’s hope the news headlines this evening aren’t “Mountain Rescue called as two plump retirees stuck on Hallin Fell in the dark because they dawdled!” 

@Gwynn if you wear that outfit today you definitely won’t blow away!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got my 2 jabs yesterday afternoon. In and out in under 2 minutes.   
Except, I had to wait 15 minutes in case of side effects. But they let me go after 10 mins for good behaviour. 
I didn't cry whilst getting the jabs but didn't get a lollipop like you used to. After dinner I did treat myself to a few pieces of Lindt Mint chocolate. No ill effects and a 4.3 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Me being me, I just retested BG one hour after having my breakfast and it is 5.3. Very fine I think. Way better than the original 4.1

Breakfast carbs were 30g as I ate a whole banana with my cereals and milk.

I have an idea what the cause of 5he low BG might be. I may get a better indication by tomorrow.


----------



## Kopiert

Quite a tidy 5.9 this morning. Being much stricter on carbs is paying off


----------



## NotPink

Usually 4.7 to 4.9 mol but today 3.7 mmol. Not been that low before.


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings all  

No breakfast reading yesterday, but a 4.8 today, bedtime readings have returned to normal so hopefully that continues 

Still yet to win a game of bowling 

Pharmacy and haircut day today (have not told mum ) and looking outside hoping not to blow away

Wishing y’all a fantastic Thursday


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.3 here.

Hubby’s dying to get back in the kitchen - I’m still painting in there - so that he can make some beetroot soup.  I’d best take the pics for the kitchen company’s website as soon as I finish - ie before my OH splatters beetroot juice up the walls.

Nice work @Kopiert.


----------



## ColinUK

7 on the button this morning.

I’ll check in later and read everything I’ve missed.


----------



## Barfly

6.9 today. Grey skies and windy, forget about on yer bike today....


----------



## rebrascora

Well after a great start to the day yesterday, my levels went up to the top end of the range (10) and occasionally slightly beyond and stubbornly stayed there most of the day despite corrections, so my reduction in daytime Levemir yesterday was a bad move. 
Started today on a very nice 5.4, so I am hoping the return to my previous basal dose will hold me in range better. I am back up to 91% TIR though which I am happier with but still a long way from a PB. 

I had another sweet mince pie experiment last night and got it near enough right at last!! Gave it 5 units (ridiculous for what the packet says is 32g carbs) and waited over half an hour until my levels dropped to 4.4. I didn't mean to let it go quite that low but got distracted hanging washing on the airer as it was taking ages for the insulin to kick in and sitting looking at the pie whilst I waited was just too tempting. As a result I dipped a tiny bit into the red at 3.8 on the Libre, but a finger prick would have been above 4 and I peaked no higher than 8.7 which I am really chuffed with and certainly beats the 15 of my previous experiments! Pre-bolusing longer is the key, but must remember not to get distracted!


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today and flu jab later. Was going to pop into a coffee and cake morning of a neighbour for a charity but am unsure now whether to go with the Covid case rises, seems it’s all flaring up again, not that it ever went away. Will think on that one.  Had a nice chicken and bacon salad yesterday.  Nothing else of interest to note.
@Gwynn were you a astronaut and if so tell us more? X
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, but only after a veritable mountain overnight, involving a correction dose at 2am. Went out for a meal last night and had a huge bowl of pasta with a rich sauce. It took so long getting into my system, I was only 4.3 at bedtime and didn’t dare do a correction dose then, but knew I'd rise later. Trusted my body to wake me up, which it did, but only when I'd got to 15 on the Libre!
Went to Clovelly yesterday, @SueEK , you’re right, it’s lovely. Then walked along the cliff path to Blackchurch rock, which involved another descent to the beach and a stiff climb up again. Doing Hartland point today, @eggyg , but I don't know how many steep ascents I’ve got left in me, so may decamp in the car later, to Widemouth Bay.


----------



## mage 1

5.4 for me today the sun is shining at the moment hope you all have a good day


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me this morning. Two days in the 5s on the trot after being in the sixes for a while. Several calls today so a busy day in the office is pending. At least it is nearly the weekend


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.3 today

Very little sleep as was mad windy last night, it was totally howling, calmed down at the moment but supposed to pick up again later, very chilly today too xx


----------



## Lanny

08:37 BS 6.8 with a tiny bit of DP? Not sure how long I was awake as I had a nice dream that I continued “Day Dreaming” about to finish it but, my stomach, in the background, started waking up & had to stop day dreaming anyway when the seismic eruptions could no longer be ignored!  Bunged in NR first & dinged a ready made chicken & veg soup & had that already before posting this. Will now rather leisurely, now my stomach is satisfied, compose & type this post before I take my inhalers, REALLY needing them these days, & medication & morning 10am LR not long after that!

Yesterday my BS was quite stable & steady after increasing my LR to 96 units, after going out & coming back feeling worse, but JUST a teeny bit too high: in the 8’s all day between meals & peaking in the mid 11’s after meals so, I knew the basal was right & the NR for meals too; just need to get it to a lower starting point this morning & hopefully stay in range all day from there? So, after going to bed early 15:20 BS 8.7, my last meal was 10:06 BS 8.7 just after peaking at 12:51 BS 10.4 & finished after active bolus at 14:43 BS 8.3 to be awakened by 10 pm LR last night 22:42, a bit reluctant to respond, BS 8.8 I definitely knew both basal & bolus are right at LR 96 & NR at 50, 46 & 42 so, bunged in 96 LR & a wee tiny bit of 2 NR to bring me down to target range before going back to sleep? After a wee trip for a call of nature I testing my theory 01:55 BS 6.0 YES! Felt rather smug before going back to sleep!  Now I wake & start the day in target range & I’ll see if I CAN keep it in range, or there abouts, all day?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Glad I decided not to get my flu vaccine yesterday evening as I would have struggled to stay awake for it & going out while tired & already a bit of a relapse would only have worsen things even more! 

Now then, inhalers first, still a bit wheezy at times that I was aware of during sleeping, & meds after!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 today, off for my pre-op check today, hoping the roads are not too bad, then yoga this evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stackingcups

7 on the dot this morning.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
After a very late start a 5.7 for me this morning. 
Tuesday was a day of two lows.  (4.8 and 4.1 with rest being nicely in target. ).  Yesterday BG’s soared up into 10’s     Nothing different with meals or insulin dosages.   Just one of those things or was my pancreas having a panic delivery on Tuesday and a full rest yesterday?  We will see what happens today. 
@rebrascora    Glad to see your mince pie experiment is working.   It’s just a case of try adjust system and try again.  What we do when there is something we want to eat!!!!
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

That b…..dy diabetes fairy is on the loose again. 
Just when I’m beginning to think that my BG figures were nicely in the target area she strikes!
Tuesdays drop into the 4’s at teatime I put down to my pancreas having a quick splurge but today before tea at 17:30, yes I was feeling hungry but checked and was 3.2.  Oops. 
Immediately rechecked as at 16:00 after a walk, to the doctors and the chemists I’d been 7.4. 
No was still 3.3 on the meter.   Just above hypo line of 3.0 but rather on the low side. No assistance was needed. 
had a quick digestive biscuit (9.8 carbs.) before continuing to prepare tea. 15mins till ready. 
A thought about bolus insulin crossed my mind.  I’m still following advice from DN rather than calculate it myself.   Also told to have the 3 units bolus 15 mins before meal. 
The thought process was something like; I need bolus to manage food but it will also affect blood sugars.  I’m low so what’s the effect to be?
Decided rightly or wrongly to inject the 3 units 5 min before eating. 
Had my full meal, 135g white fish fillet.  170g mash potatoes 100g peas.  100g sliced leaks.  100ml gravy.  200g Natural Greek yoghurt.  105g banana mug black coffee and 1/2litre orange cordial.   (65.7 g carbs.    43.22 protein.  25.23 fat and 744 calories)
Waited the 45 mins after eating (DVLA requirements).  BG.  7.0.      2 hours after meal.  8.7. 
Think I got away with it and am going to speak to diabetes team tomorrow to check on any possible reasons why it dropped like a stone. I’ll also be watching carefully tonight. 
Any ideas or is it just that DF on the prowl.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> Just above hypo line of 3.0


Who told you this? A hypo is below 4 not 3


DuncanLord said:


> had a quick digestive biscuit (9.8 carbs.)


Personally I (and probably nobody else) would use a biscuit for a reading like that, we need something with a lot more sugar to raise BG quickly and biscuits just dont work all that quickly, I'd use lifts, jelly babies etc xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Who told you this? A hypo is below 4 not 3
> 
> Personally I (and probably nobody else) would use a biscuit for a reading like that, we need something with a lot more sugar to raise BG quickly and biscuits just dont work all that quickly, I'd use lifts, jelly babies etc xx


I know DVLA classes hypos below 4 but the hospital app has the hypo line at 3.0.  See photo at end.
So far this evening
18:33.   BG. 7.0
2.0:12.   BG.  8.7
22:15.    BG.  6.5
              Two cream crackers and coffee for supper before basal 6 units.   Just hope it’s right.
One last check before bed at 23:30 coming up


----------



## rebrascora

I'm sorry @DuncanLord but 3.2/3.3 is a hypo in anybody's book, I don't care what your hospital app says. DAFNE suggests 3.5 and below because non diabetic people can drop that low, but for those of us on insulin we need to preserve our hypo awareness so whilst a 3.5 may not cause us any harm, it can erode our hypo awareness and we need that to detect when our levels are dropping dangerously low, so we actually need better hypo awareness than Joe Public because Joe public isn't likely to go below 3.5 and risk brain damage/unconsciousness. 

Hypos should be treated with 15g of fast acting carbs (dextrose tablets or jelly babies, orange juice, full sugar coke) not a biscuit (I think @Kaylz had a typo in her post and it should read "wouldn't" not "would") which is slower acting by comparison. You should then be checking that levels have come up above 4 15 mins after treatment and if they haven't come up, then another 15g fast acting carbs should be eaten and the hypo treatment is best chewed thoroughly as absorption of glucose starts to occur in the mouth and can transfer to the blood stream quite quickly through the cells in the cheek walls. 
These are basic rules which it is important to follow because hypos can often affect your ability to think straight, so it is important to develop a routine or habit for treating them early on so that it becomes automatic in case your levels drop faster next time and a biscuit is too slow to bring you back up. Dropping from 7.4 to 3.2 in an hour and a half isn't actually all that fast. I used to drop from 15 to 5 almost every morning in about an hour until I realised I needed to bolus over an hour in advance of eating breakfast and I have certainly dropped into hypos many times when I thought my levels were steady and safe. 
I accept it worked fine this time but please have a rethink about your hypo treatment and use something faster acting and 15g is the recommended amount which is 3-4 glucose tablets or jelly babies and always have your hypo treatment to hand and always retest to make sure it has worked. Developing these good working practices in the early days of your diabetes journey are important and particularly when your job and the safety of others relies upon it.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> I'm sorry @DuncanLord but 3.2/3.3 is a hypo in anybody's book, I don't care what your hospital app says. DAFNE suggests 3.5 and below because non diabetic people can drop that low, but for those of us on insulin we need to preserve our hypo awareness so whilst a 3.5 may not cause us any harm, it can erode our hypo awareness and we need that to detect when our levels are dropping dangerously low, so we actually need better hypo awareness than Joe Public because Joe public isn't likely to go below 3.5 and risk brain damage/unconsciousness.
> 
> Hypos should be treated with 15g of fast acting carbs (dextrose tablets or jelly babies, orange juice, full sugar coke) not a biscuit (I think @Kaylz had a typo in her post and it should read "wouldn't" not "would") which is slower acting by comparison. You should then be checking that levels have come up above 4 15 mins after treatment and if they haven't come up, then another 15g fast acting carbs should be eaten and the hypo treatment is best chewed thoroughly as absorption of glucose starts to occur in the mouth and can transfer to the blood stream quite quickly through the cells in the cheek walls.
> These are basic rules which it is important to follow because hypos can often affect your ability to think straight, so it is important to develop a routine or habit for treating them early on so that it becomes automatic in case your levels drop faster next time and a biscuit is too slow to bring you back up. Dropping from 7.4 to 3.2 in an hour and a half isn't actually all that fast. I used to drop from 15 to 5 almost every morning in about an hour until I realised I needed to bolus over an hour in advance of eating breakfast and I have certainly dropped into hypos many times when I thought my levels were steady and safe.
> I accept it worked fine this time but please have a rethink about your hypo treatment and use something faster acting and 15g is the recommended amount which is 3-4 glucose tablets or jelly babies and always have your hypo treatment to hand and always retest to make sure it has worked. Developing these good working practices in the early days of your diabetes journey are important and particularly when your job and the safety of others relies upon it.


Thanks Barbara and @Kaylz 
I’ll treat it with faster acting glucose next time I just wasn’t sure as it was so close to teatime and didn’t really want a major spike. 
confusion for a novice! And always glad of advice. 
Bedtime is now 7.5 so should be okay but setting Alarm for middle of night. 
Sleep well


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Thanks Barbara and @Kaylz
> I’ll treat it with faster acting glucose next time I just wasn’t sure as it was so close to teatime and didn’t really want a major spike.
> confusion for a novice! And always glad of advice.
> Bedtime is now 7.5 so should be okay but setting Alarm for middle of night.
> Sleep well


I meant to add that generally it is not a good idea to inject bolus insulin when you are hypo, so in that situation I would have waited until I had checked after 15 mins and my levels come back up. If food was ready to eat and getting cold and/or other eating companions were waiting, I might start eating but still test 15 mins after the hypo treatment to make sure numbers had come back up and inject at that time (mid meal) assuming I was above 4. Some people might well wait until after the meal to inject their bolus in that situation but for me, because my digestive system is fast I would be well into double figures buy then and the insulin would be fighting against the odds to bring me down.


----------



## Lanny

05:36 BS 6.1  Yay! Was in range all day yesterday! So, hopefully, again today?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Short & sweet today! Going to munch breakfast while I watch last night’s Rupaul’s Drag Race!


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Friday

6.2 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Just read your post of yesterday’s hypo @DuncanLord  & @rebrascora & @Kaylz covered it between them but, I’d just add this:- you don’t need to actually go hypo to lose your hypo awareness; remember when I recently had a series of days heading off hypos with mid 4’s to low 4’s eventually when I actually did go below 4 I didn’t feel it at all & only testing loads & loads, 20+ tests a day, did I catch it!  & Shivering in fear emoji!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today 
I was relieved it wasn’t any higher as had pizza a few Oreo‘s 

hope today is warmer & dryer than yesterday  

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Where do I start? A plethora of waking readings. A very reasonable 6.1 at 5.35 when I got  up for the loo. Back to bed, didn’t sleep, zapped my Libre at 6.55, whilst still in bed. 7.9! Went to loo, came downstairs, zapped again, 8.6 going up! Methinks my first Libre 2 sensor, which has only four days left, is having a laugh. Finger prick 7.1. Other than that my overnight line looks pretty spot on.

Survived our 11th Wainwright yesterday morning. I must say it’s the easiest one we’ve done. Up and down in an hour! TBF it was Baltic up there so don’t linger too much! Brr!!!  So we then did a circular walk around Ullswater from Martindale, where we’d parked, no parking on the roadside at Howtown allowed now, to Howtown down to lake and back to Martindale along the lake side. Beautiful. You can’t beat Ullswater at any time of the year but autumn is pretty spectacular especially when it’s sunny. Sarnies sat on a rock and then home before 2 o’clock. Good day. Only five miles walked but 57 floors climbed, so plenty of cardio!

Only thing going on today is it’s our pony mad granddaughter’s birthday, she’s 9, so we’re off to visit after school laden with presents. She’s very excited and has been on the countdown for weeks!

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

Way late up this morning. And. Good morning everyone.

Interesting day yesterday...

Wife had a bit of a wobble when she found her boots damaged (normal wear and tear). She immediately went down into the 'intruders in the house trying to harm her' panic and up came the tears, anger, upset. She started to reject her daughter and the up coming birthday event.

However, after just 10 minutes she recovered (normally would take all day and seriously upset me in the process). She explained how she felt (normally she would say nothing and just brood). She started talking and reacting positively about her daughter, and the upcoming birthday event. And the rest of the day was great. She actually relaxed !!!

A complete change of behaviour and coping. Good to see. Nothing to do with me I might add.

Now, later in the day, I managed to get my large computer screen to collapse on top of me. No idea how. Things flying everywhere. Me, panic. My wife, coped brilliantly. Normally she would get upset with something like that and start blaming me for all sorts of stuff. Nothing like that this time though.

More good news. My weight has stabilised at my new goal of 56Kg and I think I now know how many calories/solids weight of food is needed (slightly better) to keep to that.

And BG this morning 4.8. I think I have sussed out what had caused the significant recent drop in BG now too. Need to confirm it over the next few days.

Nothing much planned for the rest of the day. A huge update to my App to introduce meal costings as money is getting tighter and food prices are going up and up. Could be a vey interesting change to the App. Or not


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Whoop!  Flatfish HS!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.4 for me this morning. 
Well done @Northerner  on that HS. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.3 here.

Sooooo jealous @eggyg. I haven’t been to Ullswater for decades. Glad you had a grand day out.


----------



## Gwynn

Great stuff Northerner. Congratulations.


----------



## rebrascora

Slightly disappointing 7.5 today after a brilliant BG day yesterday..... Don't you love days when you get it right and it behaves pretty much as you might expect!! I don't get many days like that so they really are a treat!
That said, I was torn last night between reducing my Levemir by 3 or 3.5 units after another long yomp yesterday. Played it safe and went with the 3.5 reduction but looks like having that extra half a unit would have been the better decision. Levels slowly rose whilst I slept which is a pretty unusual occurrence for me. Still my waking reading isn't awful, but another 5 would have been nice. 

@Northerner Lovely overnight graph trace and congrats on your House Special. Very nice result!

@eggyg Fab photo! So pleased you had a lovely day.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today. Off to the caravan until Monday so that will be nice, hoping to try and get a few Christmas presents if I can.  Lovely sunny morning.
Thinking of the Queen this morning and hoping she is ok, I love the Queen and was sad to read she had been in hospital, she’s such an ambassador for this country. Xx
Hope you all have a good day and @Northerner congrats on the HS. xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.7

Struggling a bit with the emotional ripples from the VRI last week still. 
Not sleeping well. Huge argument with a long standing friend who I feel has let me down one too many times. Burst into tears at work when speaking with someone who mentioned their son had experienced DV and sexual assault from his ex-wife.
Not really been reading posts in here hence the lack of response but it’s reassuring to know you’re all here. 

Am heading to M&S to return the running tights I bought last night because actually I really only bought them because I was in the shop. Didn’t really like them when I tried them on and liked them less when I tried them in again at home so just want them out of the flat. 
Working in the office 10-6 then off to see the folks. Am petrified I’ll sob when I see them and that’ll end up with me telling them all about the SurvivorsUK stuff and I’m not sure that’s going to be terribly useful to me or fair to them tbh. 

Still, on the plus side I’m awake (granted I had barely 3 hours of sleep), I’m alive and I’ve now got an Instant Pot so I’ll make some kind of soup in it tomorrow as a first use test. 

Hope you’re all having better days than me right now. I know this will pass.


----------



## Barfly

8.2 today  Must have been the burger I had later last night about 7.30pm.  The idea was to eat later as I have finally got a fasting appointment for my HbA1c test after waiting since August, ringing the surgery once a week every week to be told they still had no test kits and to ring the following week to check again.  Trouble is the appointment isn't until 9:40 which means after waiting for the usual 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour as they always run late I won't come out of there until at least 10:30 and be able to finally get some breakfast.
@Northerner Congrats on your HS!
Lighter winds and sunny intervals for us here in Poole today, 'twas a chilly night, about 9deg brrrr.  Should be about a massive 13deg today!


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> 6.7
> 
> Struggling a bit with the emotional ripples from the VRI last week still.
> Not sleeping well. Huge argument with a long standing friend who I feel has let me down one too many times. Burst into tears at work when speaking with someone who mentioned their son had experienced DV and sexual assault from his ex-wife.
> Not really been reading posts in here hence the lack of response but it’s reassuring to know you’re all here.
> 
> Am heading to M&S to return the running tights I bought last night because actually I really only bought them because I was in the shop. Didn’t really like them when I tried them on and liked them less when I tried them in again at home so just want them out of the flat.
> Working in the office 10-6 then off to see the folks. Am petrified I’ll sob when I see them and that’ll end up with me telling them all about the SurvivorsUK stuff and I’m not sure that’s going to be terribly useful to me or fair to them tbh.
> 
> Still, on the plus side I’m awake (granted I had barely 3 hours of sleep), I’m alive and I’ve now got an Instant Pot so I’ll make some kind of soup in it tomorrow as a first use test.
> 
> Hope you’re all having better days than me right now. I know this will pass.


Not really  a "like", just to acknowledge your problems mate.   As you say it will pass and be a distant memory one day.
Chin up Tony.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> (I think @Kaylz had a typo in her post and it should read "wouldn't" not "would")


Sorry to me due to the and probably nobody else and then would made perfect sense that it was meant we wouldn't, wouldn't after the brackets doesn't make as much sense but then maybe that's just me xx


----------



## mage 1

5.1 for me today not doing much today


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me today

What exciting things will I be up to today? Cleaning the blooming bathroom at some point after someone has seen to it, this "nice new bathroom" has caused nothing but problems since it was done, this time a pipe is loose at the back with water piddling everywhere but since trying to tighten it last night the water won't drain very quickly whilst the water is running (we didn't want anyone coming out at 9pm last night hence the DIY attempt) and it's still leaking, the pedestal isn't even fixed on and the pipes are a mangled mess, rush cowboy job when it was done me thinks!   

Sent a request to the health centre for my records surrounding my diagnosis out of interest (can't get online access here at the moment unfortunately) and was told on Wednesday they were ready to be collected so Bruce will be nipping in after work to collect everything for me, apparently there are a lot of letters so that will take some reading! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Managed not to dip into the red all night, despite yesterday’s exertions, body has finally adjusted, now we’re going home tomorrow! 
Did a couple of stretches of the coast path round Hartland Point and from Hartland Quay. Was disappointed that the lighthouse is all wrapped in cladding while they restore it, but the views are fantastic, and after the overnight storm, the waterfalls were full. We only walked about 5 miles, but with all the ups and downs it was quite strenuous. 
Then came back to the cottage mid afternoon, OH said, it’s still a lovely day, why don’t we do a flat stroll down the Tarka Trail in the opposite direction to the one we did on the first day? Set off, half way across Bideford Old Bridge, the heavens opened, so we quickened our pace, then continued at that pace, and ended up doing 4 miles at a brisk walk, (it did stop raining after a few minutes) but what with the exertions of the morning, and the fact I'd just done a full bolus for some cake before we left because I wasn’t expecting another route march, I got through about 10 jelly babies!
Today we are going to potter round RHS Rosemore, and give our aching legs some respite.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Northerner on the 5.2. 
And snap @mage 1 5.1 for me too.

Dez


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone
Well I should not have had that extra rich tea biscuit at bedtime last night - I was a nice 6.4 at bedtime so a bit lower than 8.0 for bedtime

8:19am 18.2!!!! 4.0 units humalog correction done and 16.0 units tresiba done

9:15am before breakfast 11.9 so although it's still above target at least it's come back down

It's just a worry now what it will be at lunchtime


----------



## Grannylorraine

no reading for me today as I forgot to take a new pack of strips upstairs with me last night.  Was at hospital again first thing for more tests and had to have 2 blood tests 15 mins apart.  Just the Covid test Sunday morning then I think that is the last of the tests done.

@Northerner - congrats on your HS

@eggyg - I have a granddaughter who is 9 today as well.

@ColinUK - sending you virtual hugs, I liked your post just so you know it was read and here supporting you.

Have a great weekend, I have to try and fit 12km of running in before I need to start isolating on Sunday after my covid test.


----------



## stackingcups

Hellooo! 7.7 this morning. Had an appointment with the diabetes nurse and she's very happy with where my morning numbers are, doesn't want me to increase the Tresiba any more. Doesn't think I'm going to need any rapid acting for the time being as numbers are relatively stable during the day, but encouraging me to reduce carbs a bit. 

She did however manage to mention weight loss a bazillion times. I know it'll help, but dieting in general doesn't do my brain any good and I end up in a binge eating pattern. It's a frustrating thing to negotiate.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Northerner and the HS. Stay strong @ColinUK - we are all here for you.

Afternoon everyone. A 5.7 for me this morning. That's 3 fives on the bounce which I'm happy with after my string of sixes.

The good news is we have finished the family court hearing and been granted the Special Guardianship Order. So baby Hugo is with us for the next 18 years. He didn't have the best start to his life but hopefully we can make the rest of his life better.


----------



## stackingcups

Huge congratulations @adrian1der well done


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning...oops afternoon everyone 

Bedtime reading was spot on (7.2) but 2 digestives is apparently too much because I woke up at 8.8  I injected Levemir and waited an hour but still only 8.2 so just corrected with breakfast. That correction was not the best idea because I was 3.4 at lunch

But other than that, life is ok, chilling at nans today 

Wishing everyone a good day


----------



## DuncanLord

Huge congratulations to the whole family @adrian1der     Please give baby Hugo a hug from me.    I know the relief 57 years ago, when my parents adopted my sister.   (And she’s still a pain but I love her dearly).


----------



## SueEK

Wonderful news @adrian1der and what a lucky boy Hugo is to have such a loving family. Love to all your family and hugs and kisses for baby Hugo xxx

@ColinUK stay strong Colin, better times will come xx


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Congrats to @Northerner and the HS. Stay strong @ColinUK - we are all here for you.
> 
> Afternoon everyone. A 5.7 for me this morning. That's 3 fives on the bounce which I'm happy with after my string of sixes.
> 
> The good news is we have finished the family court hearing and been granted the Special Guardianship Order. So baby Hugo is with us for the next 18 years. He didn't have the best start to his life but hopefully we can make the rest of his life better.


That’s great news about Hugo! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## ColinUK

Got a bit emotional at work today. Mainly because I felt like nobody was hearing what I was saying. 
Of you the folks tonight and it’s just the three of us. Am anxious I’ll tell them very edited highlights about the last of the three assaults and that it’s possibly going to Court. 
Reached out to my brother, s-in-l and nephew saying that… easier if I show you.


Had “we’ll support you whatever you decide” type messages. 

Also…


----------



## ColinUK

Park Run tomorrow will be slow. Going to do walk/run instead of run. 
it’sa rectangle so I’ll walk the long and run the short. It’ll take forever but it’s the sensible thing to do.


----------



## ColinUK

Half marathon isn’t until April so there’s time to not injure myself if I’m sensible. Unlike last time out - ooh my knees!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Half marathon isn’t until April so there’s time to not injure myself if I’m sensible. Unlike last time out - ooh my knees!


I don't do running, I'll do a treadmill happily but last time /i ran (for a bus after college) I face planted the pavement and took chunks out of my palm lol, sorry only trying to have a bit of a laugh, feeling pretty lonely myself after Bruce has sworn, shouted and called me names for the second night in a row without even telling me what I've apparently done wrong  xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz  sometimes we have to laugh 



What do you call a chicken staring at a pile of lettuce?

Chicken Caesar salad!


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone   Up at 4:45am today, because we’re picking up sister from university

8.2 atm, but should hopefully drop by the time we have breakfast 

Have a great day all


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning

A rather slippery 6.7 this morning. Not a very good eating  day yesterday - focused a little too much on work.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz  sometimes we have to laugh
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call a chicken staring at a pile of lettuce?
> 
> Chicken Caesar salad!


That deserves a lot more likes


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 

glad the weekend is here as relaxation needed 
It was a difficult day yesterday


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning and a lovely flat line all night with no evening Levemir at all. I did another 8 mile yomp yesterday evening after mucking out and that has taken care of my basal needs overnight. Thought I might get away without the 2 units for my ratatouille and ham evening meal but I had to stick them in at bedtime as levels hit 8.9 with a vertical upward arrow, so once that blip on my graph was dealt with I had a lovely horizontal line in the 5s all night just rising ever so slightly before I woke up. 
I injected a bit extra Fiasp this morning for DP/FOTF with not having any overnight basal to work on it but I am starting to think that might have been a mistake and I may have to have a little treat after breakfast.... a couple of dried apricots perhaps.  

@ColinUK So sorry to read you were struggling last night. I hope you managed to get some sleep and that today is a better day. I do admire you going to Park Run when you are clearly struggling mentally and emotionally. It will do you good but it takes a lot of strength to push yourself to get out when you are in a bad place mentally. I hope you come back from it feeling refreshed and invigorated.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, flat line all night for me too. (we won’t talk about the excursion into double figures earlier in the evening after fish and chips). Back home today, hence the earlier start, need to be our of the cottage by 9am.


----------



## ColinUK

Not going to Park Run today. I think another week off running, with stretching daily, will see me ready to rock again. 
I’ll also have my new trail shoes by then so my feet will be warm and dry even on wettest muddy track.

Not sure if I mentioned this last night or not but when I got to the folks my cousin was there as she’d joined us for the evening. 
At first I was a little thrown but actually it was a godsend because with her there it meant I didn’t have to decide if I was going to tell them anything or not. There’s no way that was going to happen with Sandra in the room.

Slept a little easier last night but still only 4 hours and that wasn’t unbroken. 

Working today from the office so will have to get up and showered etc in a bit. I’ll leave trying on the new running kit until after work or tomorrow (nothing special, just stuff from M&S but it looked like it was decent and was priced sensibly).

I really do value this forum and each and every one of us who’re part of this merry band. 
It’s really quite remarkable that although very few have actually met each other, that we have very different lives from each other, that we actually care about one another. And I know I’m not the only person here who is grateful for that compassion and support. 
What’s more is that there’s a genuine camaraderie even when we do disagree or crack really awful jokes (which you just have to live with because I’ve got many more of those!) there’s still compassion and generosity of spirit and of spare books, lancet drums and more. 
I actually love each of you in your own unique ways and really want to say thank you for the things you all do which makes this place so special. 

So thank you.


----------



## Gwynn

My oh my, very late up this morning. I was so tired yesterday evening.

Its so hard reading some of your posts ColinUk. I hope today is better for you.

Well, BG 4.4 and I think I have sussed out what makes it drop a bit.

Weight 55.5Kg and I think I now have no clue why it has dropped as I ate for England yesterday to prove that my weight would go up. It didn't. It went down by a large amount. I thought I had it sussed sort of. Back to the drawing board. Mind you 55.5Kg is a good weight for me.

All trivial stuff but it keeps me amused.

Fourth day in a row my wife has been well and happier. So good to see. I am so happy for her.

App update is going well. I have completed about two thirds of it, the foods and recipies costs. Just the meals to go (a bit harder). So far it has been really useful as it shows me clearly which recipes are costing what and why.

What do abstract artists have for breakfast? 

Surreal!


----------



## ColinUK

This morning 7.0

Little up on where I’d hoped it’d be after pre meal last night of 5.3 and 2 hours post up to 6.5
No emotional eating when I got home so just went to bed. Did squeeze in a little bike ride though as I had had enough of the tube so got out a couple of miles away from home and hired a bike for the rest of the journey.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I hope you’d tell me if anything I post on this thread is triggering. 
I’m cognisant that I try to post the more raw stuff on my own general thread rather than in here, and I know you weren’t saying it was triggering, but if it is then let me know. 

I’m also going to say that what you experience is testament to how complicated life, love and relationships are. You’re truly inspirational, not only with your honesty and openness but also just because. 
It might not always feel like it but your wife is blessed to have you by her side as much as her mental health allows.


----------



## Lanny

08:18 BS 5.1  But, DRAT! Missed the HS by a smidge!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Strictly later night IF I can stay up for; if not I’ll catch it in the morning on iPlayer?


----------



## Gwynn

Oh, and I may actually try out my exercise bike now that I've added that into my App. I do not like the exercise bike as I find it very very boring and much harder work (painful) than walking. And it hurts my backside. And, and, and....

But I will put my tablet on for something to watch to hopefully avoid the boredom and put a big cushion under my backside to avoid the pain (I'm too thin). See if I can manage 20 minutes. Last time I tried it I couldn't walk afterwards !!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today.   
It's getting a little chilly these mornings, Winter draws on, methinks.  

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 whilst laying in bed raising to 6.9 when I got downstairs but a magnificent flatfish overnight. Like you @Robin the rest of the day was like Clovelly to Hartland Point! Birthday cake +0 bolus =the SWCP! 

Nothing too exciting going on in Eggyland. I might have a nice bubbly bath and a bit of deforestation! I could be a while!

@ColinUK I love you too, even if your jokes are terrible! @adrian1der fantastic news about baby Hugo. @Grannylorraine that’s  spooky about our granddaughters sharing the same birthdate. Congrats @Northerner on another HS.

Have a super Saturday everyone.


----------



## Barfly

6.7 today.  A bit dull and overcast, muggy 13deg atm. in Poole.  Thought you lot might get a chuckle from this piccie:


----------



## Gwynn

Actually ColinUk, your openness and honesty and courage is truly remarkable. Seeing such strength and determination in the face of such pain is in itself inspirational and helpful to me.

And

I treasure every happy moment my wife has. She never asked to be ill, so I do not punish her for it even when she is ranting at me in her pain and fears. After all, take away her illness and pain and she is a beautiful, sweet, kind, lovely person.

I am blessed by her love and there are many many great things I would never have done or experienced if I had never married her.

Sometimes I think at just how tough it can be for her to be married to me as I am a thinker, scientist, mathematician, artist, inventor, etc, always thinking and doing but the worst bit is that I am a bit of a perfectionist, agh!!!! That drives everyone nuts !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.2 for me on a VERY chilly Scottish morning xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All and a Happy Saturday to everyone 
A 5.6 this morning. 
After speaking to the DN yesterday:
1 Hypo treatment altered to Glucose Tablets testing after 10 mins.  Repeat until over 4 then continue with meals.   (Thanks to those who also said that was the way).  
2.  She thought generally my levels were good but not to be concerned if it goes up slightly ( into the orange on the app as those values can be altered)
3.  For my swimming last night to cut the bolus at teatime by a unit so I wouldn’t have to eat as much before an hours swim.    
4.   Not to go to bed without BG being in the 7’s to counter drop overnight.  

Great off for swim.   BG levels at 10.6 on drive down and by 8:25. Pre swim 9.6

Week before pre swim was also about 9 so had had banana and 3 cream crackers before starting 50 mins of exercise 1300 m. Came out with a 5.6. Which continued to rise during rest of evening and went to bed content with a 7.7. 

Last night I wasn’t convinced a 9.6 would hold exercise so had a banana   And proceeded to swim 69 lengths  1725 m in 64:07.  Not too bad( over a mile an hour)   Came out to a BG of 6.1.  Great.
Tested at 22:40 ( on getting home) an hour before bed and BG of 6.1.  Had biscuits and coffee as advised.  23:30.  BG 6.3.  Finally had slice of toast and at 01:00 BG was 7.6.

Is it that I said Type 1 was going to live with me rather than me live with it.  I’m usually easygoing but at times I’ll dig in my heals and be bloody stubborn.  Has my diabetes picked up on my traits?    Anyone else found that?

Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a dreadful 8.3 for me, totally brought on by bad eating, all rubbish yesterday including a large bag of chipsticks. I was rather cheesed off as had an ‘accident’ whilst out walking and had to dash back, thankfully had a long coat on so no-one could see. Despite wearing ‘protection’ It wasn’t enough so need to be very aware of how far I go etc etc. This was expected but not nice nevertheless, I feel about 90. Other than that am feeling fine.
@ColinUK lovely words which I agree wholeheartedly with.
@Robin glad you’ve had a lovely holiday.
Going to do some shopping today (with spare clothes ).
Hope everyone has a lovely day. X


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 this morning, counselling session in a few minutes, then going for a run as I need just 1 1/2 miles to complete my 50 miles in October challenge, losing a week of doing it due to surgery on Wed and having to self isolate from tomorrow.

@ColinUK - I also love that we can speak freely in here about our lives, I agree that we all love and care for each other.

Have a goo Saturday everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.   4.3 here.


----------



## Gwynn

Well, I actually did it. 20 mins on exercise bike. Ache a bit in my legs now but I feel good. Heart racing a bit as you would expect.

I adjusted the seat - after I had done the exercise (  I didn't want anything to put me off). It was a bit better.

The video idea did help. I watched an episode of the Joy of Painting with Bob Ross on the BBC iPlayer. It almost made up for the pain. I guess the pain is from some muscles I don't use that much!

Ok, it was only 20 mins at level 6 but that was enough for me today.

Glad I have done it. I still prefer walking on the beach though.


----------



## Docb

@Gwynn, you might find that a set of proper cycling shorts (yes Lycra with a chamois pad) might help with the comfort.  Trouble with ordinary clothing is that it sticks to the saddle and any relative movement is between your skin and the seams in your clothing and what you are getting is rubbing pain, not muscle pain.  With cycling shorts (worn without underwear) the pad sticks to you and any rubbing is between the saddle and the Lycra.  

Also if you are adjusting the saddle don't forget that you can change the fore and aft position and the angle as well as the height.  Set the height so that your leg becomes just straight at the bottom of the stroke.  Make sure the saddle is horizontal and the tweak it backwards and forwards until it is most comfortable.  

You might guess... when I retired from my proper job I ran my own bike shop for a few years.


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks Docb, I will try out your suggestions. 

We used to have a great bike shop in town, Apple Bikes. Was there for as long as I can remember, but in this last year it sadly closed down.


----------



## Kopiert

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.6 for me today.
> It's getting a little chilly these mornings, Winter draws on, methinks.
> 
> Dez


I agree, Think yesterday was the first day I thought Autumn is coming round to say hello!


----------



## ColinUK

Kopiert said:


> I agree, Think yesterday was the first day I thought Autumn is coming round to say hello!


Hark at you living in the Tropics, it's almost time to build a huge ice wall here.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Hark at you living in the Tropics, it's almost time to build a huge ice wall here.


 You mean down here in King's Landing


----------



## Docb

Gwynn said:


> Thanks Docb, I will try out your suggestions.
> 
> We used to have a great bike shop in town, Apple Bikes. Was there for as long as I can remember, but in this last year it sadly closed down.


Yes, Apple Bikes was very good.  Noticed it had closed last time we had a wander around St Annes.  Don't know why it finished.


----------



## Gwynn

Hmmm, gotta be first up this morning. Hopefully an exciting, fun day with my daughter and her daughter and a zillion other people at the birthday party.

BG 4.7 this morning, excellent.

Weight up to just above goal, excellent.

Just wrapped the final birthday present, excellent, except that my present wrapping is legendarily terrible. I get there but the process and end result are not good, which is odd for me, a perfectionist. I think it may be related to the fact that I know the wrapping paper will just be ripped off so I tend to not care as much, or maybe I just don't have the patience with selotape getting stuck in the wrong place, or on my finders or the end being impossible to find on the roll, or maybe its because nothing is a perfect aquare or rectangle so neat wrapping is impossible (for me). Still, its done now.

And what was it, this particular present? Well, its something that I know she adores....a whole punnet of raspberries !

App update yesterday went well and took all day of intense concentration to do. Already a useful update too.

Wife was ok, but starting to come apart at the edges when the stress of today became nearer and we had to discuss arrangements and travel. I think she will be ok, but unlike me, happy to wake up and get up at 4am she likes to sleep to at least 9am. I have to get her up at 7am today so we can catch the train to Preston. Me, I'm excited. She, none too happy with the thought of getting up early, going away from the house, strangers, etc etc.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Docb said:


> Yes, Apple Bikes was very good.  Noticed it had closed last time we had a wander around St Annes.  Don't know why it finished.


Like many business during the lockdown maybe the wheels came off. 



(I’ll go now….)


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Hmmm, gotta be first up this morning. Hopefully an exciting, fun day with my daughter and her daughter and a zillion other people at the birthday party.
> 
> BG 4.7 this morning, excellent.
> 
> Weight up to just above goal, excellent.
> 
> Just wrapped the final birthday present, excellent, except that my present wrapping is legendarily terrible. I get there but the process and end result are not good, which is odd for me, a perfectionist. I think it may be related to the fact that I know the wrapping paper will just be ripped off so I tend to not care as much, or maybe I just don't have the patience with selotape getting stuck in the wrong place, or on my finders or the end being impossible to find on the roll, or maybe its because nothing is a perfect aquare or rectangle so neat wrapping is impossible (for me). Still, its done now.
> 
> And what was it, this particular present? Well, its something that I know she adores....a whole punnet of raspberries !
> 
> App update yesterday went well and took all day of intense concentration to do. Already a useful update too.
> 
> Wife was ok, but starting to come apart at the edges when the stress of today became nearer and we had to discuss arrangements and travel. I think she will be ok, but unlike me, happy to wake up and get up at 4am she likes to sleep to at least 9am. I have to get her up at 7am today so we can catch the train to Preston. Me, I'm excited. She, none too happy with the thought of getting up early, going away from the house, strangers, etc etc.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Here’s hoping it’s ok for all concerned. Cx


----------



## ColinUK

And in honour of Strictly obviously… 7.0 for me today


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning at 5.30am, after a 2 unit correction of Fiasp at 1.30am for an 11.4 when I woke up too hot and uncomfortable. No evening Levemir again after I clocked up another 8 miles last night but thought I could also get away with an Options hot chocolate (usually needs 1.5 units) and some cheese followed by some lamb bolognaise (normally 2 units) without any Fiasp. I think it was probably the protein release from the mince which just pushed it too far as my levels were 8.3 when I got into bed at 9.30 and switched out the lights. Just pushed my luck a bit. 
Also hypoed just now as DP/FOTF hasn't kicked in despite no evening Levemir to counteract it but injected Fiasp for it along with breakfast bolus when I woke up as I usually do.... Arrgh! My graph is all highs and lows and squiggly bits in the middle apart from the few hours after I injected that 1.30am correction and went back to sleep..... I'm a bit frustrated but it is the exercise which is upsetting the apple cart at the moment. Will hopefully get a handle on it soon. I have gone through a whole packet of JBs in a week and almost a whole packet of dried figs and half a packet of dried apricots trying to deal with the lows whilst I am walking, even though I have dialed my Levemir back.
Might split my walk into two smaller ones today. 

@Gwynn Hope all goes well today and everyone has a lovely time at the party.


----------



## mage 1

5.3 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.    Libre says 4.4 (but I suspect it’s higher - this new sensor is dragging its heels and reading about 2 below the finger pricker, ho hum).

It looks wild out there! Hang on to your toupees, ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here. Was 6.2 at 3am, but that’s a bit early for a waking reading even by the forum early birds' standards!


----------



## SueEK

7.8 and windy, chilly but sunny here in Pagham. Nothing of note to report.
@Gwynn wishing you well, hope all is a huge success.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 for me, I'm fine with the higher levels for now as can be dropping a lot when I get out of bed at 5, its a right PITA
xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning. 
Bloomin' Tescos website has been playing up yesterday and today. Can't get to book a delivery 
Oh well, and the good news is got notified yesterday that we're getting £200 Winter Fuel payment. 
Every little helps (as Tesco might say if you could get on to their site.)

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A nice 6.3 on the finger pricker, my sensor came off after my bath yesterday with 36 hours to go! Damn! Prescription not through yet, touch wood it will be tomorrow.

Youngest daughter and family back home from their cruise holiday. They’re coming for a Sunday roast later. Can’t wait to see baby Zara, oh and my daughter and son in law of course!  Apparently Zara has been a bit of a celebrity on the ship, everyone knew her name and she smiled at everyone. As everyone was waving at her, she’s also learnt to wave back. Ahhh!! Can’t wait to hear about their adventures.

That’s it folks, off to put the lamb in the oven and peel tatties! Have a fabulous day all. 
Have a great birthday party @Gwynn. I’m also rubbish at wrapping presents, probably because I find it boring as heck. A gift bag is the way forward! Especially if it’s one I have lying around the house already.


----------



## adrian1der

A better weekend for me with a 4.8 yesterday and a 5.0 today. Maybe it was the stress of the court hearing pushing me higher?


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Got the munchies.  Normally just have 50g muesli and an orange for brekkie, today 75g muesli orange and a slice of sourdough with real butter.  Bit weird as we went out to dinner last night and I had whitebait and a slice of bread, and a couple of lamb chops with boiled crispy veg and 40g potatoes.  No dessert as usual but a pint of Tanglefoot ale.
Can't seem to stop eating, normally not hungry.   Hope it's not going to end up with the belt returning to it's old notches pre low-carb diet....
Bit cloudy but humid today 13deg in Poole.


----------



## janw

6.8 so I'm okay with that, pretty average for me - but I do check BEFORE I use my steroid inhaler as that can mess it up some....use that twice a day. Nothing planned for today, could get rain so may not get a walk, but have the exercise bike to fall back on.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.7 for me, I'm fine with the higher levels for now as can be dropping a lot when I get out of bed at 5, its a right PITA
> xx


A right Mediterranean flat bread?


----------



## ColinUK

Breakfast. Eggs cooked in the Instant Pot. 
Maybe a little wet for my preference but delicious and now only the liner, trivet, heatproof bowl, seal and lid to clean rather than just a bowl and saucepan  

PS it’s quite a small plate honestly


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Bloomin' Tescos website has been playing up yesterday and today. Can't get to book a delivery


Thought they would have had it fixed by now as was yesterday morning I first read about the issues with their site and app xx


----------



## Kopiert

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.3 this morning.
> Bloomin' Tescos website has been playing up yesterday and today. Can't get to book a delivery
> Oh well, and the good news is got notified yesterday that we're getting £200 Winter Fuel payment.
> Every little helps (as Tesco might say if you could get on to their site.)
> 
> Dez


Great news on the Winter Fuel Payment. We are really worried about where fuel prices are going to end up.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> A right Mediterranean flat bread?


Right funny guy but that's more commonly spotted with double t is it not? So ! xx


----------



## Kopiert

A morning reading of 5.8 at 6am. Happy with that.


----------



## Barfly

Continuing the funny cartoon theme from yesterday, here's one for today, a bit rude don't want to offend any pc people on here......


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Slugabed reporting in late this morning after I DID stay up for Strictly & managed to vote! 10:01 BS 7.2 

Really annoying that I spent ALL day yesterday trying to get onto the tesco website to change my order, coming today 13:00 to 14:00 IF it comes?, to tomorrow & take out quite a lot of ready meals for fresh meat & fish: feeling better now & feel like cooking; stayed in the 5’s flr most of yesterday, apart from meals, & started to reduce LR again so, a bit higher reading today!  A bit extreme but, I AM still frustrated as tesco website is STILL not up yet so, I don’t actually  know IF the shopping will come today? Regardless, I have enough food for today & can order from asda if this tesco shopping dose not come? Maybe that one for frustration? But, it doesn’t really fit!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## stackingcups

6.3 today. Pleased. 

I find it really reassuring reading all your daily readings and seeing so much variation. Makes it easier to accept my own variations.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A massive 8.4 for me this morning, but I had a bad night when I had a melt down about the results from the biopsy that I haven't even had yet, it is going to be done at the same time as my op on Weds.  Covid test done at the drive through centre this morning so no going out now. Supposed to be starting the chocolate cake for our Halloween party to go in the freeze in case I don't feel well enough to do it on Friday, but just not feeling like baking which I usually love.

@Gwynn - hope you enjoy the party.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 for me. Haven't posted lately as i've been struggling with things mentally and physically, D was just an added stress on top. Anyway, its half term and i'm aiming to rest in between the things i have to do.
I read through all the posts. Congrats to those who had HSs.
@ColinUK your breakfast looks delicious.
@Lanny i'm loving Strictly this year, some excellent dancers.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Telemóveis

A little late to the party, but 6.7

Have a great day everyone


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Sunday 
I like @Telemóveis  am late for the party, but so what   Sunday is the Lord’s day of rest, pardon the pun. 
A 7.2 here today.  After a day of checking and finding results in target area.  
Oh well I’d better put the chicken in the oven and at least it won’t be looking at me every time I open the fridge.  
*If we are not supposed to snack at night, why is there a light in the fridge?*
Have a great day


----------



## DuncanLord

Follow up to the jokes!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone hope you're all enjoying your Sunday 
8.7 for me this morning at 7:40am - did 16.0 units of tresiba

7.6 before breakfast at 10:36am - 38g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food and 0.5 units humalog correction 

7.7 before bed at 23:25pm - had sangria and also a couple if glasses of gin & diet coke. Had 3 rich tea biscuits.


----------



## DuncanLord

The equivalent of find a coin in the Christmas pud.
might work for the odd bazaar.


----------



## Lanny

Well! The tesco shopping DID come & I have another week of mostly ready meals as I couldn’t change anything! Delivery driver says the computer experts are STILL trying to fix the crash all across the UK & they were able to deliver confirmed online orers but, WE, the customers, just couldn’t change ANYTHING! So, no need for asda for tomorrow, then! I may get sick of the ready meals mid week, though & get some fresh meat & fish to cook as I’m not as under the weather anymore?  &  with a drop of sweat over one eye for a Phew! emoji! I’m almost out of tesco Evening Primrose Oil capsules & I’m REALLY glad I got those: I buy 3x 90 every 9 months with their 3 for 2 offer; asda do them too but, they’re not quite the same! I REALLY hate not having them as it doesn’t take long for me to feel the lack of them as the neuropathy tingles flare up!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Right funny guy but that's more commonly spotted with double t is it not? So ! xx


Well as it was originally written in the proto-Sinaic form so wouldn’t have been spelt with either but since when am I going to pass up the chance of a pun when I see one?!


----------



## ColinUK

Barfly said:


> Continuing the funny cartoon theme from yesterday, here's one for today, a bit rude don't want to offend any pc people on here......View attachment 18900


OMG! I’m so offended! Mainly by the odd placement of the shadows in the cartoon. Where on earth is the lighting source to cast shadows like that?!


----------



## Gwynn

On a lighter note...

We had a great day. Lovely party.

But

Of course the food was not for a T2 diabetic. I shovelled in 150g chocolate fudge cake, 4 small vegan 'sausage' rolls, 2 bread sticks. I guess about 98g carbohydrates. 2.5 hours later, back at home,  BG 5.1

*5.1 !!! *I am stunned by that. At first I thought that the meter was reading *51* as I was expecting a high figure, but no, on closer inspection, 5.1

yesss

Nice to be home again. Just had a small tuna salad for tea.

A good day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Been thinking about joining in for a while and reading all the posts.   That picture of the pudding with "Find the Toenail" made me laugh and reminded me of a true story.  Years ago when we had a restaurant I used to cook on Sundays in high season to give chef a day off.  I bribed him to come in on August Bank Holiday Sunday and said I would do all the prep for him.  Whilst I was chopping leeks my hand with the very sharp knife, slipped and I chopped the end of my finger off... not enough for them to sew back on, but enough, with a long red nail attached.  Hubby dropped everything and took me to hospital as it was bleeding copiously.  Chef walked into a deserted hotel and just got on with things.  When we reappeared we told him what happened and I said "did you find the bit of finger?"  He said not.  I said, "where are the leeks".... he'd cooked them.... we never did find it.

Anyway, nice flat line all night and 5.8 this morning when I woke at 8:15.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> A right Mediterranean flat bread?


Ooo, you were on fire this morning @ColinUK!!


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Thought they would have had it fixed by now as was yesterday morning I first read about the issues with their site and app xx


They were hacked, apparently.


----------



## goodybags

Think I need to be testing before bed as I was before 
was feeling a bit dizzy and rough and on testing my levels was 3.1 
on the glucose chews now, will see what levels I wake up to in the morning


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Woken up by my wife wandering about at 3am, but we went back to bed shortly afterwards. Then still got up reasonably early at 4am.

BG 4.9 excellent

We had a great day yesterday. My wife struggled to get up at 7am so we could catch a train at 9:30. Me, I was up hours before. Waking seems no problem for me. Nor sleeping too. I know some struggle to get rest, must be hard for them.

Lovely birthday party. Great cake which my daughter had made. I enjoyed 2 slices of it and a few other bits and pieces. Ruined the days diet. 98.8g carbs guessed at just the afternoon snack time with the cake and stuff. 2.5Hrs later BG 5.1. And Still, lost some weight back down to just below target. It's just fluids and solids variation I guess.

Today, nothing planned. Out to the shops at 8am to get some fruit. Making some fruit jelly later. Nothing big planned.... I want a quiet, peaceful day. Parties can be very noisy and with my tinitus my brain gets scrambled with the constant noise and the strain of trying to understand what people are saying.


----------



## Kopiert

Well  an inactive weekend of sitting at the computer doing a project for work, and not eating particularly well caught up with me.

A sad 7.3 from me


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 6.1 today 

have a Great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. 

Working all day then a Zoom call with SurvivorsUK to go voice the things I was going through last week and just check in. 

I’ll cook something in the Instant Pot for supper tonight but will try my best to not so completely over cook it that I actually end up with soup like I did yesterday  
Have to say though, chicken dansak soup wasn’t that bad


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.9 here. Numbers have gone a bit skew now I'm not scrambling up cliff paths. It’s mainly dawn phenomenon, as I looked to be in the 5s round about 4am.


----------



## Lanny

06:46 BS 8.2 I’m ok with that! Yesterday was a tad bit higher on less basal but, only a wee bit, 10.5 being the highest so, to keep ahead of the need to lower doses post illness now, I reduce even more at 21:35 ish LR. I was REALLY struggling to stay awake for 10pm LR before going to bed from about 20:30 thinking it was 21:30 my eyes were THAT blurry I read the time wrong from my wrist watch! Was really quite annoyed to discover it was only 21:00 half an hour later & thought “Oh no!” Then, around 21:30 I decided to throw in the towel & go to bed so, decided that I’ll slowly move LR doses back to where I’m comfortable with both morning & evening times: the last few nights I’m SO exhausted from trying to stay up going to sleep & be SO reluctant to wake at the alarm that LR has gone in an hour or two late anyway! So, I set the alarms for 09:00 later this morning & 20:00 tonight! I’m thinking I’d like it to end up at 06:30 & 18:30 or 07:00 & 19:00 will give me enough lee way for getting up & going to bed? 

My waking readings may be that bit higher with me steadily reducing insulin but, that’s ok with me: know now the huge differences in insulin I need when well & when I’m not; forewarned this time NOT to be caught out by not reducing enough fast enough & having to head off hypos!  As long as all the other readings are reasonable, again I’ll not be too concerned with 10’s post meals, I’m ok with that as I get back to normal doses the next few days!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just had breakfast & a quick check to see if tesco are fixed yet & they are back up! So, booked next week’s shopping for Monday 01/11!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   9.9 here...oops. After a full day of painting n decorating, I thought I’d best head off any cheeky hypos. Overdid it, obvs.


----------



## SueEK

7.8 today and off home later, had a nice break.
Have a good day all x


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## freesia

A high 9.8 today! Probably down to a very lazy day yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I completely forgot to check in earlier, think I’ve lost the plot! Anyhoo, 6.4, happy with that as struggled to keep numbers up after our roast dinner yesterday. Think I overdid the bolus, I had to have  two slices of toast four hours later, then was  still too low for bed so had to have a ginger nut, which is the only thing I can tolerate if I’m not wanting to eat.

I have at last managed to almost empty my freezer so going to our lovely local butchers/ fishmongers for a big shop. Is it sad I’m excited? Then I can spend all day tomorrow cooking up a storm. Can’t wait!

Have a great day all. 
@Robin will it be flat walks for a while now? I couldn’t face any ups and downs  for quite a while after our trip to the SWCP! 
@Gwynn glad the party went well and you managed to eat all the naughty stuff and get a great reading. 
@SueEK hope you feel nice and rested after your break. 
@freesia have a great week off.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 here this morning 

Thinking I may have to call the chemist as my Sayana Press is due the 9th November and I've usually got it in by now but I  haven't heard anything about it, also had insulin issued last Tuesday and haven't had a text to say it's ready yet, tried to have a bit of a laugh by saying to Bruce that it's probably held up in a port somewhere to which he replied "don't we make our own" he wasn't too impressed when I responded with "well you do" lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 
Finally got my Tesco delivery booked.

Dez


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone

4.1 at 7:18am for me - 16.0 units of tresiba done

9.4 at 23:08pm bedtime

5.2 at 9:28am before breakfast - 38g of carbs - 4.5 units of humalog for food

during the evening while watching dancing on ice I had 1x baileys which has all gone now and 2x whisky & diet cokes. I didn't have any biscuits at bedtime and no humalog.


----------



## Pattidevans

Had my booster jab yesterday and 7.4 this morning, but that was more likely to have been due to eating a glucose tab and half a ginger biscuit at 10 past midnight when a Low Glucose alarm woke me, then putting my pump onto an 80% TBR for the rest of the night.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me this morning at 07:00. Late up as Hugo slept through for the first time!!!! I'd forgotten what it feels like not to be totally exhausted


----------



## Bexlee

Yay it’s the holidays.

A 6.8 on waking and a trip for a PCR planned shortly. Been near a number of positive cases. I don’t feel 100% but hope there’s not a connection. Never mind week at home now rather than doing what we were doing just to be safe. 

Have a good day all.
Like Bruce’s comment @Kaykz!


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Like Bruce’s comment @Kaykz!


I honestly burst out laughing, of course he meant didn't the UK make it (which it seems they don't) but to say something like that to an insulin dependant! haha, called the chemist and they have it so all is good! Hope you get a negative result and feel better soon! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 it was for me. Been AWOL a few days due to technology issues.

Any way there are leaves to be swept and bagged.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

7.6 for me today but that is my second waking reading. The other being 2.30am when I needed a 2.5 unit correction for a 9.8. 
I crashed at 7.30pm last night absolutely exhausted and whole body aching. Skipped evening Levemir again due to day's physical activity and levels were 5.3 when I crawled into bed, but rose 4+ hours later probably as a result of the protein I ate just before bed, or perhaps the lack of Levemir or maybe the new HRT patch I applied or any combination thereof! I ended up getting up at about 3am and having breakfast and some Ibuprofen as my body is really starting to complain about the level of physical activity I am expecting of it. Went back to bed at 5.30 and had another couple of hours to wake with my 7.6, so not too bad.

On a positive note I had a glorious ride through the woods and along by the river yesterday afternoon with Ian who put me on his best horse, Zak. Sun was shining a lot of the time and the beautiful colour of the leaves and the nice comfortable temperature and no flies, just made it perfect! Zak sailed over the 3 fences (large logs X 2, one downhill which always makes me more anxious and a hunt jump) Ian had me put him at, despite my unspoken trepidation and made them seem much smaller than they looked to me! My heart was in my mouth which interestingly feels very much like a hypo, but kept checking (don't you love the convenience of Libre) and levels were fine. Oddly when I got home, I had a glass of water and my levels plummeted into a hypo, so must have been a bit dehydrated. Oops!

Must head off to the shops today. I have managed a fortnight since my last supermarket visit apart from the odd bits and pieces from the Village Store but my fridge and cupboards are seriously depleted now and I am almost out of horse feed which they don't stock, so must go today and will hit Lidl next door for human supplies and Morrison's for Lift tablets as I have hammered those this last week or so! My Libre has logged a whopping 12 hypos in the last 7 days  mostly due to the increased exercise/activity but I really am trying hard to address the issues and I am scanning 35 times a day to try to catch and prevent them. Note to self.... Must do better!


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora Can't you get the horses to do their own shopping?


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
An 8.2 for me this morning. Probably due to a dinner last night of chicken potatoes sliced leaks followed by natural yoghurt with digestive biscuits. 
Massive carb hit plus protein and fats.   
Yes thought when eating this is bad but it was sooooo goood.  
Didn’t need any supper at bedtime!    Lol
Well it was only once so the body will recover and as I say the brain enjoyed feeling of being let off the leash. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 today, think it is the stress of worrying about Wednesday and a year ago today was the last time I got to speak to my dad on the phone, oh and not eating well yesterday, that might have done it.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> (large logs X 2, one downhill which always makes me more anxious and a hunt jump)


You too! I hate jumping downhill, the jumping paddock where I ride is on a slope, and our instructor sometimes makes us jump fences downhill ‘because it’s good for us' - she knows we hate it!


----------



## Telemóveis

Finally back in the 5s with a 5.4, would be nice to keep that up 

Wishing everyone a good rest of day


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> You too! I hate jumping downhill, the jumping paddock where I ride is on a slope, and our instructor sometimes makes us jump fences downhill ‘because it’s good for us' - she knows we hate it!


I had a feeling you would understand the significance of it Robin. 
I very rarely do any jumping and if I do it is always solid fences when we are out hacking or on fun rides and no formal jumping lessons except maybe in a group lesson when I was very young, so whilst I would love to be confident jumping, I really am not and jumping downhill so puts my heart in my mouth. I suppose it is the thought that if the horse gets it wrong (or I cause it to get it wrong), we are likely both going to hit the deck, especially with a solid fence. 
I have to say Zak made it feel almost like it was uphill, he jumped it so nicely. The worst of it was that the downhill log was the first time we left the ground, so I didn't have any easy warm up to it..... just trotted along the road and then turned and popped it, but I knew it was coming and I was dreading it long before we got there, so had plenty of time for my anxiety to build and try to keep a lid on before we got to it! 
I have heard horses described as confidence givers but never really experienced it before. The last time I jumped Zak he was still green and awkward and that would be 3-4 years ago.....and that may have been the last time I jumped anything, so it was a huge turnaround in his ability.


----------



## Barfly

7.2 today for me, a bit late online...  Family returning from a Cornwall stay today getting the main house ready for them, bit of shopping etc.  This one is the lovely Jane's all-time favourite........you can probably understand why....although I do try to be a gentleman when she's around.....


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I suppose it is the thought that if the horse gets it wrong (or I cause it to get it wrong), we are likely both going to hit the deck, especially with a solid fence.


I used to do cross country sessions,  but I've given up, I was always nervous, and that transmits to the horse, so then they’re more likely to stop. I still enjoy the jumping paddock in the summer, though I’ve been riding an ex hunter (see my avatar pic) who had lameness issues and has been given to the stables to enjoy a bit of light hacking and the odd lesson. He’d no idea about coloured poles when he first arrived, I pointed him at a red and white crosspole, and he was asking me all the way in, 'Ok, which side are we going, right or left…what? I go OVER it? Oh Ok, you know best…' So now he's used to them, and although he’s quite old and stiff, he suddenly surprised me a couple of weeks ago by taking off a stride early with a massive jump. I got completely left behind, and remember thinking, I hope I land back in the saddle, because I’m going to be in trouble otherwise…and fortunately I did! I think I’ll be happy to stick to a few small jumps in the arena over the winter.


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning, bit of a surprise after the bad eating day I had yesterday....


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Yay it’s the holidays.
> 
> A 6.8 on waking and a trip for a PCR planned shortly. Been near a number of positive cases. I don’t feel 100% but hope there’s not a connection. Never mind week at home now rather than doing what we were doing just to be safe.
> 
> Have a good day all.
> Like Bruce’s comment @Kaykz!


I hope all is ok @Bexlee


----------



## freesia

Well i know my sensor is on the last few hours but its been reading 13+ going up fast several times today when the finger prick reads 9!!! Its made a real mess of my TIR


----------



## Kaylz

..........


freesia said:


> Well i know my sensor is on the last few hours but its been reading 13+ going up fast several times today when the finger prick reads 9!!! Its made a real mess of my TIR


When I have working sensors they generally ran lower than bloods the last day, my last one that was removed last night worked the full 2 weeks and on last comparison was still only 0.1mmol out, hope your new one will be a good one! xx


----------



## Michael12421

I had decided not to post butt the events of the last 3 days have  been traumatic and I need to tell someone.
On Saturday evening I was preparing dinner. No oven or hob on but I had placed a pan with olive oil in it to get ready to cook.  The only thing on was the lights that are part of the extractor fan.  I went to the bathroom and came down to find the kichen in flames,  Using a hose I managed to put the ffire out but the entire place was full of smoke and I had difficulty breathing.  I took myself and Missy to the front door to get air but I passed out.  Woke to find 2 youngish girls  trying to pick me up. They called their parents and gave me a chair to sit on. They called the police who turned up in about 10 minutes and they called an ambulance which arrived very quickly.  By this time several neighbours arrived and were all trying to help. Everone had to use torches because the electricity supply had failed.  A friend asked if I had house insurance, I affirmed that I had and once he found out who they were he telephoned them. They sent 2 electricians who somehow managed to get it back on.  I was then carried to the ambulance and hooked up to an electrocardiogram and had many more tests.  The chief paramedic - Susanna - decided I could stay at home once the smoke had cleaared. Some neighbours stayed with me along with the 2 police officers until at 11pm they too decided that everything was safe enough for me to sleep. The next day a quantity surveyor and my insurance agent arrived, took loads of photographs, shook their heads and told me to stay away from the kichen,
This evening they sent a team of cleaners who are still here and they  are thoroughly cleaning the walls and the kitchen furniture.  They have taken away what is left of the  hob, extractor, oven and several cabinets.  All is going to be replaced but it may take a couple of weeks.  So there are just the 3 M's left, Michael, Missy and the microwave.
Every thing from the kichen is stacked in the courtyard, I hope that it doesn't rain!
Thought that my friends on here should know.
Not very good at using a microwave for cooking meals but will have to learn, reckon I am going to be on soup and sandwiches for a while.  Susanna telephoned to ask how I was and told me that she considered me with much reduced mobility to be at risk and has arranged for a healthcare worker to visit me and advise what I should do to make my life easier.
That's it.  Life doesn't get any easier does it?


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> I had decided not to post butt the events of the last 3 days have  been traumatic and I need to tell someone.
> On Saturday evening I was preparing dinner. No oven or hob on but I had placed a pan with olive oil in it to get ready to cook.  The only thing on was the lights that are part of the extractor fan.  I went to the bathroom and came down to find the kichen in flames,  Using a hose I managed to put the ffire out but the entire place was full of smoke and I had difficulty breathing.  I took myself and Missy to the front door to get air but I passed out.  Woke to find 2 youngish girls  trying to pick me up. They called their parents and gave me a chair to sit on. They called the police who turned up in about 10 minutes and they called an ambulance which arrived very quickly.  By this time several neighbours arrived and were all trying to help. Everone had to use torches because the electricity supply had failed.  A friend asked if I had house insurance, I affirmed that I had and once he found out who they were he telephoned them. They sent 2 electricians who somehow managed to get it back on.  I was then carried to the ambulance and hooked up to an electrocardiogram and had many more tests.  The chief paramedic - Susanna - decided I could stay at home once the smoke had cleaared. Some neighbours stayed with me along with the 2 police officers until at 11pm they too decided that everything was safe enough for me to sleep. The next day a quantity surveyor and my insurance agent arrived, took loads of photographs, shook their heads and told me to stay away from the kichen,
> This evening they sent a team of cleaners who are still here and they  are thoroughly cleaning the walls and the kitchen furniture.  They have taken away what is left of the  hob, extractor, oven and several cabinets.  All is going to be replaced but it may take a couple of weeks.  So there are just the 3 M's left, Michael, Missy and the microwave.
> Every thing from the kichen is stacked in the courtyard, I hope that it doesn't rain!
> Thought that my friends on here should know.
> Not very good at using a microwave for cooking meals but will have to learn, reckon I am going to be on soup and sandwiches for a while.  Susanna telephoned to ask how I was and told me that she considered me with much reduced mobility to be at risk and has arranged for a healthcare worker to visit me and advise what I should do to make my life easier.
> That's it.  Life doesn't get any easier does it?


OMG Michael that’s awful but at least you’re ok. Everything else can be replaced but you can’t be.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oh @Michael12421 that's a terrible tragedy. At least you're relatively Ok. Please don't be a stranger on here. Although we really can't be of practical assistance to you, we can give you moral support and advice.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@Michael12421 It is so good to see you back posting but sad that it is under such shocking circumstances. 
I am hugely relieved that you and Missy both survived such a scary and dangerous incident. Hope you are fully recovered soon and social care can perhaps suggest some helpful aids which will make things a bit easier for you.
The best advice I can give you as regards the microwave is don't do what my brother did and try to boil an egg in it..... It exploded and blew the door off!


----------



## Gwynn

Sorry to hear of all that. Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 so pleased you have reached out to us and lovely to hear from you though shocked at what you had to say.  Thank goodness you are ok and just do your best to get through the next few days until repairs and replacements can be made.  Sounds like your neighbours were there when you needed them and took everything in hand for you.  If any help is offered please grab it with both hands as you are very isolated where you are.
Don’t be a stranger and stay in touch, we have missed your posts and hearing about you and Missy.  Take very good care. Much love and hugs to you.  Sue xxx


----------



## SueEK

@freesia and @Bexlee please enjoy and make the most of your week off, we all appreciate the hard work that you do xxx


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.8 today, think it is the stress of worrying about Wednesday and a year ago today was the last time I got to speak to my dad on the phone, oh and not eating well yesterday, that might have done it.
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


What a stressful time for you, try to stay focused - I hope all goes well for you Wednesday but any operation is a worry and I shall be thinking of you and wishing you well. Any other emotion, such as your dad, will just compound things so please think good thoughts and we are all here for you, any time day or night.  Love to you xxx


----------



## Bloden

I saw the picture of your dogs @Michael12421 and thought “Yay! He’s back.” So sorry to hear about the fire, but glad to hear you’re being helped and cared for - and of course there’s lots of support for you here. Welcome back!


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora sounds like you need a nice cuddle, sending a virtual one for you {{{{xx}}}}


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> @rebrascora sounds like you need a nice cuddle, sending a virtual one for you {{{{xx}}}}


All cuddles gratefully received whether needed or deserved....  Many thanks! Gotta love a cuddle!


----------



## Robin

Goodness, @Michael12421 , I’m glad you and Missy are Ok (and the microwave!) What an awful shock for you.


----------



## Lanny

Good Grief! @Michael12421  That was scary reading that! But, SO relieved to hear you’re both ok, you & Missy, hopefully things can start to settle down now & you can get more help from the rather wonderful sounding Susanna!  for a Phew! emoji with a drop of sweat over one eye!


----------



## Michael12421

The cleaners are still here but have to leave in 15 minutes.they will be back tomorrow at 4.30pm to finish off.  I need to eat now so the microwave will be on and I have frozen dishes that can be re-heated. The kitchen is almost as clean as an operating theatre. So,  dinner and bed. Goodnight all and thank you for your support.


----------



## Pattidevans

Oh my goodness, what an experience @Michael12421   So glad the cleaners have managed to get it sparkling again.  Hope all else goes well for you in the near future.


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 i'm so glad you and Missy are ok!! Accept any help you can from neighbours and friends. Its times like these you find out who you can rely on. Keep posting, let us know how you are. Take care.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 

Happy Tuesday Everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I think the dark mornings are making me wake up later. Anyway BG 4.8. Ok

Off to the hospital this afternoon for a deeper (?) Eye check. I may walk there again. A long walk too.

Pulse is now starting to become more concerning 53 bpm this morning, confirmed by the Omron AND I did feel a bit dizzy the day before last. I may ask to talk to a GP tomorrow. Hmm fun and games getting through to reception and even getting an appointment. I dread the terrible music too.


----------



## ColinUK

7.5 today. Not sure why but maybe connected to the teeny bit of a sore throat I’ve got. 
Dinner last night was chicken curry cooked from scratch in the Instant Pot so nothing in it which should have lifted things too much.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to say I had a call last night with SurvivorsUK therapist and just unloaded everything from the last week. 
All I really wanted was the chance to get my thoughts out in one go and writing then didn’t really help. But the call yesterday did.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Oops after fire fighting with bucketloads of extra insulin the last three days I'm 3.3 and didn't realise that I was hypo.  Going to go back to bed once the jelly babies have kicked in.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning

An interesting 5.8 at 6.50 this morning. Interesting because at 5 am I measured 7.3. I thought the reading would go up, not down....which one to use?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 10


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today after a dreadful nights sleep. Hubby turned the dial on the heating and left it at 20 overnight so woke up baking and had to get up to turn it down.  Not sure why he did that as haven’t actually had the heating on as yet.  Popping into Brighton today for my yearly visit, shopping is not my favourite thing to do but needs must.
Rang work yesterday to let them know I will definitely be back next Monday and they said I must go back doing only 3 hours a day and they will review it weekly. Fair enough!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.    5.4 here.

Met a bossy dog owner on our walk yesterday - her dog wouldn’t obey her so she started telling us to “stand still”.  Good grief...I hope we don’t run into HER today (the dog was a sweetie).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.8 here! That’s three mornings in a row out of kilter, and I was high for hours after lunch yesterday. Did a huge correction last night and thought, whoops, I think I've overdone that, but it barely had any effect, so Plan A is, ditch the tail end of the insulin cartridge and start a fresh one. The pen was kicking round in my bumbag most of last week.


----------



## mage 1

6.2 for me today hope you all have a good day


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today.  Back in the 7's after a bit of a binge last night on crappy take-away kfc.  Bedtime was 12.9!
Here's today's cartoon.....


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 on my fresh sensor, picked them up yesterday. I’m now officially getting the Libre 2 on prescription!

Did the “ big” shop yesterday but forgot the fishmonger counter doesn’t open Mondays. Never mind, I’ll nip back next week, I hadn’t planned anything fishy for later this week, salmon tonight which I already had in. Today I’ll mostly be making, cauliflower soup, ratatouille and the filling for a steak and ale pie. First though de jointing of the chicken and a stock to be made for the soup. That’ll keep me out of mischief today. 

Have a fab day everyone. 
Gosh @Michael12421 I was just wondering about you a few days ago and hoping things were going well. Obviously I need to keep my thoughts to myself! I hope you and Missy get back to some sort of normality very soon. Keep posting so we know you’re both ok. Take care. 
@SueEK it’s good that you’re fit enough for work and three hours a day seems like a good idea, see if you can milk it until the New Year!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A not so great 10.7 today

@Bloden I would've been far too tempted to tell her where to go if she'd said that to me! lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I slept in today after a dip into the red at 5am and 2 JBs to bring me up so not sure if this actually counts.... but....  


 
Looks like I was quite lucky to catch it as it was on it's way down again but getting out of bed fixed that!

Annoyed that I dropped into the red as I actually woke up and caught it on 4.0. Ordinarily 1 JB would have done the trick but there is no sign of the first JB having any effect on my graph so I had to take a second one. I didn't yomp yesterday so gave myself a small basal dose last night.... I guess it needed to be smaller!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unusually for me it took 4 stabs before I could get any blood out. 
But when it came the reading was 5.5. 

Dez


----------



## janw

7.1 this morning .... earlier than usual but when you've gotta go, you've gotta go


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well after a spluttering start to the new sensor when it would read, tell me to try again in 10 mins, read, try again...i was woken by the alarm this morning to a 4.4 dropping. A JB stopped it and woke again to 6.5, so take your pick on my waking reading. By the time i'd got downstairs it was 9.3 with an upward trend, 8.3 with a finger prick. I hope its not going to be a days of highs again. Yesterdays false highs have made a big mess of my TIR.

@ColinUK i'm glad the call helped you. Sometimes, saying it out loud can be the only thing that does help.

@SueEK Its good they are letting you go back 3 days and reviewing. You'll feel really tired to start so take it slowly building it up.

@rebrascora congrats on the HS!

@eggyg i'll be up for the week if thats the food you're offering. Yummy!

@Michael12421 how are you today?


----------



## Gwynn

Well, my only plan for the day looks like it will be wrecked.... I had planned on walking to the hospital but as it is now raining, that's off and I will have to take the bus. Worse still, I will get wet in the rain regardless. Grrrr.

Bl*******y rain.


On a slightly more positive note..... I won't have to walk 6 miles to get to the appointment which always leaves me exhausted.


----------



## Lanny

07:33 BS 9.3 Oops! I had a late night case of the munchies & MEANT to only have a couple of nice biscuits: ended up guzzling SO many I lost count; then, blindly guessed the bolus & went too conservative! But, better THAT than to risk going hypo with too much when I slept like a baby, finally, after my SNACK, I say sardonically!   

Easily corrected when I bunged in 18 units to DP bust with half an oatcake along with my morning LR! Will move it one last time later today to 18:30 this evening & both doses can be comfortably accommodated by my waking/sleeping hours! 

Feeling hungry now so, 09:12 BS 6.6 & about to bung in NR for breakfast! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I kept thinking today is Wednesday & I’ll be getting my flu vaccine tonight but, thanks to @goodybags greeting this morning I was startled & checked the day on my iPad & it IS indeed only Tuesday!  I got confused with my tesco shopping on Sunday this week when I’ve gotten used to Monday’s!


----------



## stackingcups

Morning everyone, 7.1 today. 

Busy week, it's half term, got the in laws staying. Step dads funeral on Friday. 

Booked weight loss surgery yesterday. Veering between excited and terrified. Hoping it'll be the start of some big changes for me.


----------



## DuncanLord

Michael12421 said:


> I had decided not to post butt the events of the last 3 days have  been traumatic and I need to tell someone.
> On Saturday evening I was preparing dinner. No oven or hob on but I had placed a pan with olive oil in it to get ready to cook.  The only thing on was the lights that are part of the extractor fan.  I went to the bathroom and came down to find the kichen in flames,  Using a hose I managed to put the ffire out but the entire place was full of smoke and I had difficulty breathing.  I took myself and Missy to the front door to get air but I passed out.  Woke to find 2 youngish girls  trying to pick me up. They called their parents and gave me a chair to sit on. They called the police who turned up in about 10 minutes and they called an ambulance which arrived very quickly.  By this time several neighbours arrived and were all trying to help. Everone had to use torches because the electricity supply had failed.  A friend asked if I had house insurance, I affirmed that I had and once he found out who they were he telephoned them. They sent 2 electricians who somehow managed to get it back on.  I was then carried to the ambulance and hooked up to an electrocardiogram and had many more tests.  The chief paramedic - Susanna - decided I could stay at home once the smoke had cleaared. Some neighbours stayed with me along with the 2 police officers until at 11pm they too decided that everything was safe enough for me to sleep. The next day a quantity surveyor and my insurance agent arrived, took loads of photographs, shook their heads and told me to stay away from the kichen,
> This evening they sent a team of cleaners who are still here and they  are thoroughly cleaning the walls and the kitchen furniture.  They have taken away what is left of the  hob, extractor, oven and several cabinets.  All is going to be replaced but it may take a couple of weeks.  So there are just the 3 M's left, Michael, Missy and the microwave.
> Every thing from the kichen is stacked in the courtyard, I hope that it doesn't rain!
> Thought that my friends on here should know.
> Not very good at using a microwave for cooking meals but will have to learn, reckon I am going to be on soup and sandwiches for a while.  Susanna telephoned to ask how I was and told me that she considered me with much reduced mobility to be at risk and has arranged for a healthcare worker to visit me and advise what I should do to make my life easier.
> That's it.  Life doesn't get any easier does it?


That sounds awful Michael.    Glad you and Missy are ok


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.2 this morning, still eating badly.

@rebrascora - congrats on your HS

@ColinUK - pleased your group is helping you

@Michael12421 - what a scary time, glad that you and missy are ok, please let us know you are doing ok today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning again.  I slept rather late but I feel OK.  Cleaners are back at 4.30pm to finish the job. Missy and I have had our morning walk but I now have to go to the pharmacy and the local shop.  I am not as confused as I was yesterday.
Thank you


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone   coming in with a 5.5 

Wishing y’all a good day and relieved to see you’re safe @Michael12421 after that traumatic experience


----------



## adrian1der

Hi @Michael12421 it's great to see you back and to hear about how you and Missy are doing even if your first update was a bit frightening! So good to hear that you are both OK. I will always remember what my Dad said to me the first (and only!) time I crashed a car "The only thing that matters is that you are OK - cars we can rebuild" - the same goes for kitchens.

A strange morning this morning. My wife got up with Hugo so I had a lie in. Late up, a cup of tea in bed then got Hugo down for a nap and only then did I test so not sure how relevant it is but the result was a 6.0. Dull and dizzily morning in West Berks today.

And many congratulations to @rebrascora on the HS. Well done!


----------



## Christy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning again.  I slept rather late but I feel OK.  Cleaners are back at 4.30pm to finish the job. Missy and I have had our morning walk but I now have to go to the pharmacy and the local shop.  I am not as confused as I was yesterday.
> Thank you


Lovely to be hearing from you again @Michael12421 . Pity it's under such dire circumstances. Hope you will be OK


----------



## Pattidevans

Stayed up till 1:30 watching the last episode of a long series.  5.8 at bedtime, overcompensated with biscuits and woke late at 8.8.  Has totally destroyed my TIR..... and the late start has ruined plans for the day to do all manner of cooking and a supermarket shop.  One or the other will be done.

@Michael12421 glad to hear you feel better today.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Stayed up till 1:30 watching the last episode of a long series.  5.8 at bedtime, overcompensated with biscuits and woke late at 8.8.  Has totally destroyed my TIR..... and the late start has ruined plans for the day to do all manner of cooking and a supermarket shop.  One or the other will be done.
> 
> @Michael12421 glad to hear you feel better today.


Which series?


----------



## khskel

Morning all (just). It was a 6.3 for me. I confess that I did have plans for loads of useful jobs this morning but alas.

Next few days will.br trying to decide which tracks to include on the album and what we want to call it not to mention artwork.

No rest for the wicked.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Text received at 12:44 inviting me to book for my booster injection. Booked for 16:50 this evening. 
Gimme those drugs!!


----------



## Barfly

khskel said:


> Morning all (just). It was a 6.3 for me. I confess that I did have plans for loads of useful jobs this morning but alas.
> 
> Next few days will.br trying to decide which tracks to include on the album and what we want to call it not to mention artwork.
> 
> No rest for the wicked.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


@khskel  What genre of music?  Do you have a youtube taster?


----------



## TinaD

5.6 this a.m but now 8.8 - had 88cals for breakfast and no (zero, nowt) carb since yeterday at 8.p.m. Yesterdays total carbs 4.7. Had my booster pfizer jab (earlier 2 were astrazeneca) on Sunday. Has anyone else had a rise post booster?


----------



## Gwynn

A bit of an update. I DID walk to the hospital and did not get rained on.

The result is that I am going into hospital to have the first cataract surgery early in December.

I hope that (and the second surgery) will sort my eyesight problems out.

Great walk about 120 minutes. Had fish and chips for lunch, really nice. Not many chips though.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden I would've been far too tempted to tell her where to go if she'd said that to me! lol xx


We met her other half with the dog this morning (she wasn’t with him   ) - a much nicer experience! A definite case of opposites attract LOL.


----------



## khskel

Barfly said:


> @khskel  What genre of music?  Do you have a youtube taster?


Usually classified as Gothic Rock/ Post Punk/ Death rock
Latest video is on our website https://skeletalfamily.com/ - scroll down and you should see it.
Unfortunately we had a change of singer halfway through the recording process so the singer you hear is not the current one.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Which series?


Bit ashamed to say Married at first sight.  Utter rubbish, but strangely addictive. Just put the first one on whilst doing  pile of ironing.  Even hubby got hooked.


----------



## Christy

Pattidevans said:


> Bit ashamed to say Married at first sight.  Utter rubbish, but strangely addictive. Just put the first one on whilst doing  pile of ironing.  Even hubby got hooked.


Hate reality TV. MAFS Australia - car crash telly. Totally hooked, watching it every night


----------



## Pattidevans

Christy said:


> Hate reality TV. MAFS Australia - car crash telly. Totally hooked, watching it every night


. Is MAFS AUS showing now? Which channel?


----------



## Christy

Pattidevans said:


> . Is MAFS AUS showing now? Which channel?


It's on E4. I'm addicted ...


----------



## Kopiert

Bad Night, can't sleep. 

A terrible 7.2 again


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Not sure if I am first up this morning....nope looks like I was pipped at the post.

Great day yesterday. Great walk, no rain. Wife was very positive and helpful. Hospital visit was very good. All in all a good day.

I have to have an eye operation early in December.

BG this morning 4.4 which is fine.

Weight has dropped to just below the goal which is fine.

I will take it easy today because I feel very tired, just a short trip out to get some fruit.

I appreciate quiet days with nothing planned on occasion.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 off to the hospital soon, a year exactly to the day my dad died in this hospital, oh well there must be a reason today was the date I was given, perhaps he is going to be watching over me in the theatre.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.4 off to the hospital soon, a year exactly to the day my dad died in this hospital, oh well there must be a reason today was the date I was given, perhaps he is going to be watching over me in the theatre.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Hope it goes well, and have a quick recovery.


----------



## rebrascora

6.0 this morning for me and no red on my graph (that will do nicely) but I had to inject an awful lot of Fiasp last night before bed to prevent me going too high. Didn't feel too well so maybe I am coming down with something.

@Grannylorraine Wishing you well for today. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best possible outcome. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> . Is MAFS AUS showing now? Which channel?


You two need help LOL!    


Christy said:


> It's on E4. I'm addicted ...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. That’s more like it, jettisoned the tail end of the last cartridge and things immediately fell into place.
Thinking of you today, @Grannylorraine , hope all goes well,


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.7 here.

It was very exciting last night - I gave myself 4 and a half units of Apidra with my new Junior Star insulin pen! My DSN reckons my CF is 1:6, so having the half unit option is really useful.  

Wishing you all the best for today @Grannylorraine. Keep us posted.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, or is it still night time? It’s pitch black still at 7.45! Back to it, the score on the door is 6.4. Move over @Northerner a new poet is in town! 

Not venturing far today, or tomorrow ( apart from cut and colour, Mr Eggy can drop me off and pick me up at the door) or Friday! We have weather warnings for floods up here until Friday evening. It’s also windy but surprisingly mild. Crazy damn weather. My walking total this week will probably be a measly 1 mile, which I did going to the butchers and Tesco on Monday. No more walking to be had for the rest of the week as we’ve got the little darlings all day Friday and Saturday, and I mean ALL five of them! Although TBF baby Zara isn’t sleeping over on Friday night. Not quite ready for that, us I mean, not her! Halloween party on Saturday night so they can “ help” me prepare for that! We must be bonkers! PS we love it really! 

Have a fab day all, try not to get too wet. 
@rebrascora congrats on yesterday’s HS.
@Bloden I love my half unit pens.
@Grannylorraine good luck for today.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 
@Grannylorraine hope all goes well for you today.
Dez


----------



## janw

6.7 today, then I took two puffs of my steroid inhaler and decided to test again ... 7.7  I disregard the second reading as contaminated lol


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today for me.  6.2 at bedtime last night. I took this 'photo in 2002 at a bus stop in country West Aussie when on my way to Merredin.  This was taken just outside Clackline.  It was about 42deg at the time.  Typical Aussie practicality.

@khskel   Had a look at your video, interesting but I'd need to be on my second whisky to really appreciate it.   It isn't like so much of the non-musac of today, the samey sameness of singer after singer.   When I think of all the brilliant music we had growing up, from Pink Floyd to Peter Green, Clapton and Santana to Thin Lizzie, the Beach Boys with tracks like Good Vibrations and Queen with many of their tracks.  Modern music all sounds the same to me.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 5.7 for me.
@Grannylorraine i hope all goes well.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7 on the nose for me today. Got another couple of Christmas pressies yesterday and am off to order worktops, sink and taps for the caravan this morning. It’s costing more than I expected and wondered whether we shouldn’t go ahead with it but decided we need to keep it as nice as possible as we rent it out.
@Grannylorraine wishing you all the best for you today, I’m sure your dad will be watching over you.  Much love to you xx
@Michael12421 glad to hear you’re feeling better x
Have a good day all x


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.6 for me this morning.   
hopefully get my flu jab today and also book covid booster for on or after 16th November.    Stupid thing is I still don’t like needles being injected into me.  No problem with me doing it, but bet they won’t allow that.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
I don't know what's gone wrong here
8:03am 13.2 - tresiba 16.0 units and also 2.0 units of humalog correction done
23:06pm bedtime 14.5


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Bit ashamed to say Married at first sight.  Utter rubbish, but strangely addictive. Just put the first one on whilst doing  pile of ironing.  Even hubby got hooked.


When I find Below Decks I binged the whole lot. 
Utter trash and utterly wonderful viewing.


----------



## ColinUK

Text received yesterday to book for my covid booster. Booked for late afternoon yesterday and done. 
Felt freezing cold and shivery last night and decidedly off today. 
BG a whopping 8.4 this morning but at least I’m triple jabbed now.


----------



## janw

@Grannylorraine Good luck for today, hope all goes well for you. Regards.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.5 here 

So well after a month after ordering Bruce's anniversary present and I'll never see it. they apparently shipped it on the 28th September, they ignored 2 emails, 7 phone calls, eventually got a response on Facebook messenger last week where they said if it didn't arrive in the next post to let them know and they would remake it and send it straight out, when I let them know it hadn't arrived they went back to ignoring me again, they eventually refunded me on Monday only after me threatening to take the matter further and they didn't even apologise! They were left a not so nice review on Google!

@Grannylorraine hope all goes well today xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine  hope today goes well xx


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> When I find Below Decks I binged the whole lot.
> Utter trash and utterly wonderful viewing.


Oh so did we... wish we could find season 2.  Watched “British Airways then and now” last night which was interesting as it featured some people we knew when we flew for them in the 70s and 80s.  Then caught up with Carol Drinkwater in Provence (less interesting).  Got to bed at midnight and 6.6 this morning.

@Christy I wonder if we can get MAFS on catch up as I have a pile of ironing today.

@Grannylorraine wishing you luck and a successful outcome.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Text received yesterday to book for my covid booster. Booked for late afternoon yesterday and done.
> Felt freezing cold and shivery last night and decidedly off today.
> BG a whopping 8.4 this morning but at least I’m triple jabbed now.


Got mine Sunday, no real after affects xcept slightly sore arm, but notice BGs are more like mini mountain peaks than rolling hills since.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Oh so did we... wish we could find season 2.  Watched “British Airways then and now” last night which was interesting as it featured some people we knew when we flew for them in the 70s and 80s.  Then caught up with Carol Drinkwater in Provence (less interesting).  Got to bed at midnight and 6.6 this morning.
> 
> @Christy I wonder if we can get MAFS on catch up as I have a pile of ironing today.
> 
> @Grannylorraine wishing you luck and a successful outcome.


The Below Decks and Below Decks Med are split over Netflix and All4 it seems and they flit between what's available where quite a bit but I've seen them all lol


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Got mine Sunday, no real after affects xcept slightly sore arm, but notice BGs are more like mini mountain peaks than rolling hills since.


Sore arm - especially when I try to move it - dull background ache - nothing like as much of an impact as the first two but really sore throat which is new and raised BG and pulse rate although BP is the same. 
It'll settle down again in a few days I'm sure.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone
> I don't know what's gone wrong here
> 8:03am 13.2 - tresiba 16.0 units and also 2.0 units of humalog correction done
> 23:06pm bedtime 14.5


I feel happier now to say they've gone back down 
9:50am before breakfast 6.4


----------



## khskel

Barfly said:


> 7.3 today for me.  6.2 at bedtime last night. I took this 'photo in 2002 at a bus stop in country West Aussie when on my way to Merredin.  This was taken just outside Clackline.  It was about 42deg at the time.  Typical Aussie practicality.
> 
> @khskel   Had a look at your video, interesting but I'd need to be on my second whisky to really appreciate it.   It isn't like so much of the non-musac of today, the samey sameness of singer after singer.   When I think of all the brilliant music we had growing up, from Pink Floyd to Peter Green, Clapton and Santana to Thin Lizzie, the Beach Boys with tracks like Good Vibrations and Queen with many of their tracks.  Modern music all sounds the same to me.
> 
> View attachment 18937


I'm just an old punk at heart with smattering of glam, prog and classical thrown into the mix.


----------



## Lanny

It’s a bit of a shocker this morning, I’m afraid 07:12 BS 11.8   Realised yesterday I’d better keep the LR at 07:30 & 19:30 yesterday evening as I’ll need to be up until that as my flu vaccine is at 19:00 today! As, to why I woke SO high? I woke up in the middle of the night with too cold a room temperature with an asthma attack that needed the full asthma plan of 10 puffs of salbutamol followed by 4 puffs of clenil after I turned the heater up a bit! Took me a while to settle back down to sleep & that was about 04:30, last time I looked at the watch! So, I think still a bit of inhalers in my system & some stress reflected by the high reading this morning?

Bunged in LR & DP busted with a guessed 20 units NR & half an oatcake before trying to catch a bit more z’s. 09:12 BS 9.9 a bit disappointingly high as I didn’t put in quite enough NR earlier so, put in even more NR for breakfast, 48 NR instead of usual 40, & just finished eating now! This morning is still very chilly & I was still aware of a bit of wheezing at some points during my semi dozing between DP busting & getting up for breakfast! So, turned the heater up another degree to 20C: last night before bed it was at 18C & the air got too cold for me to breathe comfortably! With the autumn/winter nights now I’ll need at least 19C, for now, & 20C when it gets colder in the icy weather post New Year? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Pattidevans

Lanny said:


> It’s a bit of a shocker this morning, I’m afraid 07:12 BS 11.8   Realised yesterday I’d better keep the LR at 07:30 & 19:30 yesterday evening as I’ll need to be up until that as my flu vaccine is at 19:00 today! As, to why I woke SO high? I woke up in the middle of the night with too cold a room temperature with an asthma attack that needed the full asthma plan of 10 puffs of salbutamol followed by 4 puffs of clenil after I turned the heater up a bit! Took me a while to settle back down to sleep & that was about 04:30, last time I looked at the watch! So, I think still a bit of inhalers in my system & some stress reflected by the high reading this morning?
> 
> Bunged in LR & DP busted with a guessed 20 units NR & half an oatcake before trying to catch a bit more z’s. 09:12 BS 9.9 a bit disappointingly high as I didn’t put in quite enough NR earlier so, put in even more NR for breakfast, 48 NR instead of usual 40, & just finished eating now! This morning is still very chilly & I was still aware of a bit of wheezing at some points during my semi dozing between DP busting & getting up for breakfast! So, turned the heater up another degree to 20C: last night before bed it was at 18C & the air got too cold for me to breathe comfortably! With the autumn/winter nights now I’ll need at least 19C, for now, & 20C when it gets colder in the icy weather post New Year?
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Arghhh... any kind of stress can trigger cortisol production which will indeed raise BGs.  Be kind to yourself, after a night like that your BG was bound to be a bit wonky.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.6 for me this morning


----------



## eggyg

Oooh first up! Clickety click, 6.6. Been awake since 4.30 and up since 5.30. Mind buzzing about everything I’ve to do in the next few days. Make up all the kids beds for tomorrow’s sleepover, do some food shopping for bits and pieces for Halloween party on Saturday. Need to make brownie today, it tastes better after a couple of days. Make all the food whilst looking after five grandchildren, although to be fair Mr Eggy is taking two eldest to the pictures tomorrow afternoon, and youngest daughter is just getting her hair done and will only be a couple of hours she can entertain her daughter and her two nieces whilst I get on. #firstworldproblems 

Off into town later on this afternoon for a cut and colour, will go earlier and pop for some shopping. Looks like I’ll need my brolly, wellies and raincoat. It hasn’t stopped raining for over 24 hours and it’s to continue until tomorrow evening. The Lake District is suffering, roads closed and Derwent Water burst it’s banks as usual. What a shame as it will be packed as it’s half term. I’m glad we live on a hill! 

Have a great day all. I’m going to make brownies now and some pastry. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, going a bit too far the other way. Where is everyone? I’m never usually third!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.4 

having a bit of a lay in today 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.6 here.

What a filthy day! At least the car’ll get a wash.


----------



## mage 1

6.0 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.6 today for me.  Warmish 15deg but overcast in Poole and blowing a bit at 20mph.  We tend to cop a bit of wind here near Bournemouth University as it's almost 200 feet above sea level and it's obviously quite close to the coast.  No piccie today, off to see diabetic nursie this morning, finally got an appointment from our totally useless surgery administration.


----------



## Gwynn

I really don't know what has happened, woke at 7am, BG 4.9. Am I becomming lazy ? 

I think my BG meter battery must be low as it doesn't seem able to count to 5 and above ! 

Oddly it is dark, windy, and warm out there. I will go out for a longer walk if it doesn't start raining.

Added costings into the App and todays meals will cost me £5.74p - Tuna salad, fruit jelly, roast chicken.

My wife was asking after mashed potatoes but I haven't done those for a long long time now and I am not about to start, but I did like them. I think I have almost banned them because I couldn't stop myself wanting a plateful whereas a baked potato is ok as it comes ready wrapped in its own skin and I can choose the weight before I start. No temptation to eat more.

Ahhh, temptations.....

Oh, just remembered, eye appointment at hospital the other day went well. I have an eye operation booked now for 2nd Dec. They said the operation can take up to 4 hours! Can't say I am looking forward to it and yet I am excited at the same time. I will be able to see again. Yesss.

Oh, and I just remembered... my wife made some bread yesterday. I tried a tiny piece. It was absolutely gorgeous. Really nice. Some of the best bread I have ever eaten. So I gobbled up 2 whole  pieces! The result 2 Hrs later BG 4.8. This morning weight up by 0.1 Kg (wow) to just junder my weight goal. AND it didn't upset my stomach like bread always used to. So good all round.


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning folks. 7.5 for me today. 
Have a good day!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.4 for me!! Had a massive spike to 18.6 last night (finger prick showed in 15s) after a tiny hypo. No idea why it went so high as i didnt think i'd over treated. I'd had a takeaway as a treat and was expecting the usual delayed spike but that never came. When i ate i bolused for the food but it carried on going up and up. Scary!! I binned my pen (it was near the end anyway) and corrected. It finally dropped to a better number around midnight then gradually dropped overnight. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today and off down the caravan for a few days before return to work.
@Grannylorraine hope you are recovering and they are looking after you. Hugs to you xx
@eggyg sounds manic, hope, all goes well.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 11.0 for me, mix of contraceptive being due soon and the pain in my fingers me thinks xx


----------



## eggyg

Chocolate brownies and a steak and ale pie. Both made before 9 o’clock this morning. #smug 

But look at my BGs!  I didn’t lick the bowl, honest guv!


----------



## freesia

They look soooo good!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Trip to a garden centre on the schedule for today. Glad I got the ivy trimmed yesterday as it's a bit breezy to be up ladders today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 05:06 this morning. Back to back calls today so busy in the office


----------



## rebrascora

Libre said 2.6 when the alarm went off at 6.30am and red on the graph for some time. I was surprised as I indulged in rather too many roasted peanuts last night and fully expected to be high. In fact I sat up into the early hours watching my Libre for when I needed to put a correction in. In the end I jabbed 1 unit at 1.30 am and went to bed. I was sure I would need at least 2units but didn't dare as my reading was only 6.3. I should have smelled a rat then but who wants to challenge/double check a nice reading when they feel fine. Anyway, finger prick this morning said I was 12.5! Bit of a difference there! Double checked both readings.... 2.5 and 11.7, so I injected 3 units of Fiasp and my Levemir and went back to sleep. Libre said LO when I woke up again and finger prick 6.2..... so I am offering the latter as my waking reading for today because it is significantly more respectable.  

Libre sensor gave me several more LO readings before it gave up altogether. Only 2 days old and still seems to be stuck like a limpet so no idea what has gone wrong with it but a phone call to Abbott is on the cards and a trip to the surgery to pick up my prescriptions as I don't have a spare sensor in the house. Feel quite vulnerable without it and already had a nasty hypo because my breakfast bolus kicked in much sooner than it normally does. Arrggh!


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I've noticed more and more people posting about issues with Libre 1 now too on Facebook groups, your lucky to have just had this one so far but you seem quite frustrated, I think I've got beyond that stage with them and it's just fed up, hope your next is more successful xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
8.9 at 8:10am - 16.0 units of tresiba done

11.9 before breakfast  at 9:59am - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.5 units humalog correction 

6.7 bedtime at 23:34pm - had 1x kit kat 13g of carbs

Had 3x whisky & diet cokes and 1x bag of frazzles during the evening whilst watching tv with my hubby


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora I've noticed more and more people posting about issues with Libre 1 now too on Facebook groups, your lucky to have just had this one so far but you seem quite frustrated, I think I've got beyond that stage with them and it's just fed up, hope your next is more successful xx


Thanks for that info Kaylz. It helps to know that. I have had such good luck with my Libre 1s that it has perhaps lulled me into a false sense of security. I knew that some of my readings yesterday were lower than I expected but I was just happy that they were in range and didn't double check and when I ate a few carbs (even just 5g) to bring me up a bit to drive there is normally a very marked increase in my levels but yesterday they hardly responded at all and graph was much flatter than I would expect. 
Hope I am not starting a run of bad luck like yours!


----------



## AJLang

I went up to 11.5 around 1am (my Libre said 5.5!) I did a correction woke up with a 5.2


----------



## freesia

@AJLang on your HS.

I've noticed with this sensor (activated Monday night) that its ok with lower to mid levels but if they creep up, the sensor can show a difference of 3-4 more than the finger prick. I'm using more test strips with this sensor than i usually need.


----------



## adrian1der

Congrat @AJLang


----------



## rebrascora

@AJLang Well done on your House Special. Nicely managed!


----------



## Pattidevans

Didn't get to bed till 1 am as we were on the phone to family in Aus - it was morning for them.

8.45 6.1 with a flattish line all night.

Supposed to be going to a friend's for lunch but she texted yesterday to say she'd been in contact with someone who'd been in contact with someone who has Covid.  So I said to the other friend "well come to me for a bowl of soup instead". This morning we both get a text saying our friend's contacts had proved negative... so do we want to go after all for coffee and desserts.... one way and another I am providing soup here which should use up the batch I made yesterday (), and the first friend is bringing desserts. Meantime hubby's hairdresser is here cutting his hair in the kitchen - hairy soup anyone?

I admire @eggyg for her cooking before 9am!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Hope I am not starting a run of bad luck like yours!


Not bad luck, just a bad batch that lots had issues with xx


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report I have gone through the process of trying to explain my sensor failure to the Asian gentleman I spoke to at Abbott and eventually got a replacement agreed. I asked about my Libre2 reader upgrade that I requested months ago but he said that because I am not prescribed Libre 2 they will not send out a reader. I explained that the consultant has authorised the upgrade but it hasn't come through the system yet and I was worried I would suddenly end up with Libre 2 sensors and no reader but he said they couldn't provide a Libre 2 reader until my prescription was changed.... "Chicken and egg" methinks! I assume it is all down to the current shortage of Libre 2 readers. I am in no rush to swap over to the Libre 2 but don't want to be left with no means of scanning them when it does happen.

Collected my new sensors from the surgery and have applied one and waiting for it to bed in. Fingers crossed it is better than the last. Just having one failure has knocked my confidence a bit so I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling @Kaylz.


----------



## rebrascora

Blooming heck! Getting this 2 day old sensor off is painful. It's really got ahold!!


----------



## rebrascora

From the mark on my arm and the angle of the filament it looks like it may have inserted at an angle rather than perpendicular.


----------



## grovesy

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to report I have gone through the process of trying to explain my sensor failure to the Asian gentleman I spoke to at Abbott and eventually got a replacement agreed. I asked about my Libre2 reader upgrade that I requested months ago but he said that because I am not prescribed Libre 2 they will not send out a reader. I explained that the consultant has authorised the upgrade but it hasn't come through the system yet and I was worried I would suddenly end up with Libre 2 sensors and no reader but he said they couldn't provide a Libre 2 reader until my prescription was changed.... "Chicken and egg" methinks! I assume it is all down to the current shortage of Libre 2 readers. I am in no rush to swap over to the Libre 2 but don't want to be left with no means of scanning them when it does happen.
> 
> Collected my new sensors from the surgery and have applied one and waiting for it to bed in. Fingers crossed it is better than the last. Just having one failure has knocked my confidence a bit so I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling @Kaylz.


The not prescribed  the 2 sounds like bollocks to me, I self fund but I got sent Reader for the 2 no problems, when the 2 was released.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on the HS @AJLang x


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Frazzled, Exhausted & Relieved reporting in very late this afternoon with 13:34 BS 4.4 AND extremely relieved to see it after the horrible last 12 hours, more than that but, the maths is too complicated so soon after waking! The routine is different, because of the low reading, as I had half an oatcake with no bolus at all then, my pills! Lr went in hours ago around 07:00? Some years I’ve had pretty fast & nasty reactions to the flu vaccine & this was BAD!  

I got my BS back under control quite reasonably yesterday albeit a little bit higher than target as the day went on with BS 6.3 post breakfast NR, 8.3 post lunch NR & 8.8 post dinner NR at 18:34 & my evening LR just before leaving for my flu vaccine at 19:00. Had it & returned home & felt ok ish but, didn’t last long as I started to feel pretty rotten & my BS started climbing! 21:13 BS 14.9 & the was the start of a very long night where I got very little disturbed sleep in between NR corrections: NR was like water to start with as BS kept climbing & reached 19.3 at the highest; eventually bunged in a guessed increase of 100 LR 07:06 BS 14.7 & a last correction dose of 60 NR, used a total of 238 units of NR in 5 corrections that got increasingly bigger as I realised the scale needed!  Managed to stay up a bit longer to see the effects & fell asleep shortly after one last test 08:49 BS 11.2 thinking it’s FINNALLY approaching a possibility of ending up below 10 somewhere by the end of active NR & I’ll deal with whatever it is after waking!

I think I was a tad too aggressive, there but, after SUCH a prolonged battle to get my high BS down I’m relieved to see a target range reading albeit a bit low! I suppose I’ll have to keep an eye on things now with 100 units of LR as that could be too basal; only testing will see with JB’s & oatcakes to hand? 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Now then! First test to see the results of half an oatcake with no NR versus DP & possibly too high a basal rate? A live pause…… 14:20 BS 5.4 Uhm! I’ll keep testing & see what the day brings before deciding on 19:00 LR tonight?


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny So sorry to hear that you have had a really rough night. Looks like you have "tamed the beast" though even if it took the big cannons to do it.... Wow! That is a lot of ammunition! Well done for being brave enough to keep going and getting such a great score when you woke up, even if it was a little low for your liking.... In the scheme of things and the doses involved I think you did brilliantly! Hope that increased basal doesn't cause you too many problems but at least you are prepared. Fingers crossed you are now over the bumpiest bit and things will settle down.


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora I agree with @grovesy I put in for my replacement reader before my prescription was changed, I'd asked Abbott before then if I could request the reader upgrade and the response was - You would be welcome to apply for the FreeStyle Libre 2 reader now if you wish.


----------



## janw

Whoopsie - 7.9 - ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies ....


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> From the mark on my arm and the angle of the filament it looks like it may have inserted at an angle rather than perpendicular.


The last 2 i've removed have left marks and once i had some bruising. I wonder whether its a problem with the applicators?


----------



## Telemóveis

Hello everyone   Posted elsewhere on forum but not here for some reason 

5.9 today, MH has been playing up again, anger flared up last night (not diabetes-related this time) and had another low social battery moment the other day  Today’s been ok, trying to keep calm, also finally did what I should have done ages and told my friend what had been eating me up for months, it feels like a weight off honestly.

Have received texts/emails on flu jabs and graduation ceremonies, and 2 friends have invited me to theirs next weekend so yeah there’s stuff to look forward to 

Hoping people are safe and well


----------



## stackingcups

CarlyM said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on weight loss surgery. Are you Type 1 diabetic and what surgery are you going for?


Hi @CarlyM , I'm type 3ç, and I'm going for a vertical sleeve gastrectomy. I wrote a thread about it a bit in the weight loss section of the forum.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning       - 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me on a blood test  My sensor ended yesterday evening and I decided to spend a night 'naked'   Felt weird in the night when I woke up for a pee and not doing a scan! Also strange doing a blood test instead of a scan before breakfast, felt very 'old school'!   Nice to see such a good number!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up at 4am. Should have posted then but got buried in some algorithm or other.

Still, BG this morning still quite low for me 4.3 but ok.

Pulse also a bit low at 50bpm but oxy sat 98% and no dizziness so ok

I did get out for a walk yesterday. It looked like it was just about to pour down every step of the way but I kept going. 112 minutes in the end. Happy with that.

Nothing planned today. A bit tired too, so this is the very time to get out there !!!!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 10.0 just after waking today OMG 
bit of a shock there, Im now thinking - did I forget my insulin yesterday evening 
(I only take a small dose now) but I having woken to a Ten for over a year so Im doubting myself 

looking forward to the weekend, 
October has been a tough month at work.

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Mornings folks. A 7.4 for me today. Looking at my Libre graph and I was going up and up as the night went on. Fatty tea. Pie and chips. Ooops! It was lovely though even if I say so myself.

It’s still raining! Cumbria has been hit pretty bad, especially the Lakes. Properties in Cockermouth and Keswick have been flooded. Roads impassable around Windermere, Ambleside areas. Hoping it’s going to stop sometime today. Our rivers are very high and I know some friends and family will be getting very nervous at the moment. Fingers crossed the flood defences do their job. 

In the meantime, we’re having a flood of grandchildren arriving early doors! ! Eldest already here, she stayed last night, three middle ones this morning and last but not least baby Zara for lunch. Two eldest going to cinema to see James Bond with Gags, they’re having a spot of lunch in town first. Ok for some. Me and the little ones are going to decorate the dining room ready for our Halloween party tomorrow then we’re going to watch Croods 2 which I bought on Apple TV yesterday. We may have snacks! Busy day, better get on. I have a chilli to make today for tomorrow. The theme is Mexican, inspired by the Day of the Dead festival, can you tell we have just recently re watched Spectre? 

Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

07:06 BS 5.3  Worth getting up for: VERY reluctantly did so; still need some more sleep after yesterday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday was fine & 100 LR was what I needed: even a little bit high post meals & needed +2 or +4 more NR than usual! 

But, feeling better now so, dialling back the LR now!

Will try & get some more z’s now? A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, dropped half a unit off my basal last night, I probably didn’t need to.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. The libre woke me at just after 6, i scanned and it was 4.4. I had a couple of JBs and decided to check again in a few mins. Then i had an odd experience....
I must have gone back to sleep as i dreamed that i was at work treating a hypo. After checking i was ok, i put my bag away and went back to the classroom where i promptly collapsed on the floor, tongue feelng odd and lips tingling, shaking... People watched me for a while before asking what was wrong and i managed to ask them to get my bag. They went off but didn't come back. This happened with a few people before i managed to crawl and get it myself. I woke sweating, shaking and dizzy, finger prick shows i was 3.0. Better now but a very odd experience.

@eggyg, i hope you are safe up there. The floods looked bad on the news last night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.4 here.

The weather hasn’t put off the half-termers, who are out in force every morning with their cockerpoos and Costa coffees - what happened to all the other dog breeds?  And, how do people manage to walk along the beach and sip a boiling hot coffee without 1. spilling it everywhere, and 2. scalding their bottom lip? Answers on a postcard, plz.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. The libre woke me at just after 6, i scanned and it was 4.4. I had a couple of JBs and decided to check again in a few mins. Then i had an odd experience....
> I must have gone back to sleep as i dreamed that i was at work treating a hypo. After checking i was ok, i put my bag away and went back to the classroom where i promptly collapsed on the floor, tongue feelng odd and lips tingling, shaking... People watched me for a while before asking what was wrong and i managed to ask them to get my bag. They went off but didn't come back. This happened with a few people before i managed to crawl and get it myself. I woke sweating, shaking and dizzy, finger prick shows i was 3.0. Better now but a very odd experience.
> 
> @eggyg, i hope you are safe up there. The floods looked bad on the news last night.


We’re fine thanks, we live on a hill! If it gets to us the whole world is doomed! But if it doesn’t stop soon Carlisle could be under threat. Again. The city hasn’t fully recovered from the 2015 floods. 
It will be quite ironic if delegates can’t get to COP26 in Glasgow next week because of flooding on the Cumbrian railway lines.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today.  Off out shortly for some exercise when it gets a bit lighter. I hate these dark mornings such a waste of the day.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   5.4 here.
> 
> The weather hasn’t put off the half-termers, who are out in force every morning with their cockerpoos and Costa coffees - what happened to all the other dog breeds?  And, how do people manage to walk along the beach and sip a boiling hot coffee without 1. spilling it everywhere, and 2. scalding their bottom lip? Answers on a postcard, plz.


Why do folks WANT to walk on the beach with a coffee? That puzzles me!


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> how do people manage to walk along the beach and sip a boiling hot coffee


I've never been able to walk and drink at the same time and can't understand people who would want to either.


----------



## Kopiert

7.0 for me. I didn't post yesterday, which was a 6.2.

All a bit up and down at the moment. Mix of stress and some slightly over carby dinners


----------



## SueEK

7.5 today and very windy down here. Not much happening today.
@goodybags lets hope November is a much better month for you.  Stay strong x
@freesia your dream sounds horrible, is this maybe an underlying worry for you as you have had a stressful time lately. Xx
Have a good Friday all xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> your dream sounds horrible, is this maybe an underlying worry for you as you have had a stressful time lately


Thank you. Who knows how the body and mind works, there is so much going on all of the time with no let up. I'd planned a restful week but it hasn't really turned out that way. Fingers crossed today and the weekend will be quiet. 
I hope you are feeling better. Are you looking forward to getting back to work?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 for me and looking like yet another sensor is on it's way out 

@freesia I've seen a few dream they are having hypo's when they are in fact really having a hypo

Does anyone know of sites online that I could buy presents with the option of gift wrapping available at all? xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I've seen a few dream they are having hypo's when they are in fact really having a hypo


Glad i'm not the only one! It was a really weird experience!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 this morning, it was nice to be in my own bed last night.

Thank you to everyone who sent wishes, my op went well, had a number of polyps removed, a D&C and a biopsy, but am hoping it was the polyps that were causing the bleeding, thankfully not really in much pain, just a few little twinges, still feeling very fatigued so going to rest up today, been told I can't run or do yoga for about a week anyway.

Will catch up on everyone's posts later.

Have a good day


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
An 8.0 this morning.  Don’t quite know how to explain these higher BG readings.  It was 13.5 at bed.   Diet about same.   Unless Flu jab messed things up   
Never mind.  I don’t live with the beast, it lives with me, and although I have to embrace it from time to time when it gets stroppy it can be on its own to a certain degree.    Lol
Have a great day.


----------



## janw

7.1 this morning, though it was 6.7 when I went to bed ....


----------



## mage 1

5.0 for me today .when to see the nurse yesterday on her request the first thing she said was I am really pushing for time and I have a lady waiting I said you asked to see me ,she said let see why o yes blood  pressure have you got your readings they look good so no need to go back on tables  .
cholesterol have you stopped the tables as the doctor said ,yes I said .i said can you give me my last five years cholesterol results she said no it was to hard then said you can write then down which I did I then asked why I couldn’t access them my self as I wanted the  breakdown she said you can’t  I then asked can I haveHbA1c blood test in dec she said no it will be yearly now as we are short of blood vessels.
I then said  I had a ultrasound scan where they found a gallstone so said do I need to go back on statins she said don’t know will as doc and if so is there a lower dose and can I take it in the morning she said I will ask the doc .she went away came back with a prescription and said you can take them in the morning you will need a Cholesterol blood test in three months? And a hbA1c in six months .by this time total confusion forgot to ask about coming off metformin ,didn’t have any of my questions answered as she had ask me to bring them .went away totally confused.will have to ring doctor next week.hope you all have a good day x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.4 it was for me.

Sunshining so I reckon that means leaves can be swept.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning all   Waking up with a respectable 6.1 after a pizza-cookie-cider induced 7.9 (must admit I was very pleased)

Nothing really to report but a better MH day yesterday, train tickets have been booked so seriously hoping Wales isn’t too affected by the rain 

Wishing everyone is safe, especially those in flood-affected areas


----------



## Barfly

7.6 this morning.  Saw the nursie yesterday, results are good, HbA1c down to 43.  All other bloods really good, so I must be doing something right with my fumbling around in the dark with my diabetes.
I fell really daft, should have asked her if I should continue with the metformin 3 times a day.  I'll flick her an email see if I can ditch them altogether.

Here is today's cartoon, *please let me know *if any of these are a bit too risque for anyone out there...I would not want to offend anyone of you here.   Just want to brighten everyone's day on here.......


----------



## ColinUK

7.3 this morning which is a bit of a pain. I'd be happier if they were back in the 6s more consistently but I guess it's a combo of post 3rd covid injection and still quite a fair amount of stress. 

WFH today and feeling the cold this morning so I've whacked the Instant Pot on to make mushroom soup for lunch - shoved the stuff in - shut the lid - turned it on and hope lol


----------



## Pattidevans

Lanny said:


> 07:06 BS 5.3  Worth getting up for: VERY reluctantly did so; still need some more sleep after yesterday!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Yesterday was fine & 100 LR was what I needed: even a little bit high post meals & needed +2 or +4 more NR than usual!
> 
> But, feeling better now so, dialling back the LR now!
> 
> Will try & get some more z’s now? A stream of z’s emoji!


Sorry Lanny, what is LR please?

6.1 this morning (thank goodness) after a disastrous day yesterday - my own fault, forgetting to bolus at lunch and then bolussing and eating a bought dessert, spent most of the day in the teens.  Completely ruined my TIR.


----------



## Bexlee

8.5. Been “high” above  7 and into 16’s all week. PCR negative. Daily Lateral flow negative. Feel like I’m ill with something. Seemingly not covid. There are a lot at school. Worst we’ve been “hit” since the start. It’ll be busy next week as we’ll be a number of staff down. I just hope they’re all ok. Worrying really.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> Sorry Lanny, what is LR please?
> 
> 6.1 this morning (thank goodness) after a disastrous day yesterday - my own fault, forgetting to bolus at lunch and then bolussing and eating a bought dessert, spent most of the day in the teens.  Completely ruined my TIR.


Oops! I forget that not everybody gets the jargon especially, if it’s abbreviated! 

LR is the basal insulin I take, Levemir & NR is the bolus insulin I take, Novorapid.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Thank you. Who knows how the body and mind works, there is so much going on all of the time with no let up. I'd planned a restful week but it hasn't really turned out that way. Fingers crossed today and the weekend will be quiet.
> I hope you are feeling better. Are you looking forward to getting back to work?


Bit of both really, want to get back to some sort of normality and only doing 3 hours a day but a bit nervous as well to be honest, I’m sure it will be fine once I get back into it.
Hope your weekend and today are very relaxing for you x


----------



## Lanny

After a bit more sleep I wake again with 10:34 BS 5.8  Pleased with that as I could have laid there unable to sleep & ended up higher with DP, dawn phenomenon, rising! Also, slight reduction of 98 LR has still held me steady ish while I slept!

Just finished breakfast & was watching the World Gymnastics Championships in Japan that I completely missed last weekend on iPlayer!  Thank goodness for catch up tv!


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 on the new Libre this morning. Uh-oh I thought.... not another sensor going west... reached for the glucose meter which quite amazingly confirmed 3.2  , so I had a fizzy worm and got up. Next reading half an hour later was 5.8 with a vertical upward arrow. Amazing how 5g carbs can make such a huge difference.... although probably helped by a bit of FOTF. Annoyingly I had been in the 8s 9s and 10s all night and I hate to start the day so high so I jabbed a 1 unit correction earlier with my Levemir and went back to sleep. It's a very fine line balancing it sometimes!

@Grannylorraine So pleased the op was a success and things are looking more promising. You must be so relieved to have that behind you now. Hope you heal well and are soon back to running.

@Bexlee So sorry to hear that your half term is being blighted by illness when you were so in need of the batteries being recharged. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone hope you're all good 
7:19am 5.0 within target - 16.0 units of tresiba taken
23:08pm 4.4 tiny bit below target also below 7/8 for bed so had 4x rich tea biscuits

I had breakfast out this morning with the girls from work
10:01am 7.9 - 36g of carbs estimated - 4.5 units of humalog food and 0.5 units humalog correction

I'm off out tonight with my hubby and son - first for a chinese then to see a comedian. I will no doubt have my usual chinese meal of chicken fried rice and will estimate it from carbs and cals egg fried rice


----------



## cr1979

Mine is usually around 6.7-7.5 


Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


----------



## adrian1der

Afternoon all. Late on today as had to bob into Reading Hospital first thing for an ultrasound. When I had my medical the GP could feel my aorta pulsing and he suspected it was because I had lost weight but wanted to rule out an aortic aneurism. Scan complete and all good with no signs of any issues which is a relief.

I managed a 6.7 this morning - I suspect stress related as I was worried about the scan


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> 8.5. Been “high” above  7 and into 16’s all week. PCR negative. Daily Lateral flow negative. Feel like I’m ill with something. Seemingly not covid. There are a lot at school. Worst we’ve been “hit” since the start. It’ll be busy next week as we’ll be a number of staff down. I just hope they’re all ok. Worrying really.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Hope you feel better soon @Bexlee! There are so many bugs going around schools atm. I'm glad its not Covid. If you're not feeling better by Monday though, make sure you are one of the members of staff down too. Working through it will only make you feel worse and you don't get better thought of. Your health comes first.


----------



## Christy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning       - 7.1


Afternoon @Michael12421 , how are things with you now? Been wondering how you are.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Why do folks WANT to walk on the beach with a coffee? That puzzles me!


To complete “the look” of course - Ugg boots, Dry robe, mobile in one hand, coffee in the other, windswept golden highlights, moody pout (and that’s just the men!).


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine so pleased to hear you are home and resting. Glad all went well and I hope the results are all good.  Take good care xx


----------



## DuncanLord

One quick question folks 
As a relative newbie trying to follow the beast’s movements, does the change in hour affect your Type 1.   I can see the extra hour playing a role affecting the extra time from bed to breakfast but any other changes am I likely to find?
Many thanks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning       - 8.7


----------



## Gwynn

Agggghhhh!  The clocks go back. Thanks for the reminder.

Its really bucketting it down out there right now but I have to go out to get some stuff for us to eat today. Dodging raindrops may be a bit tougher today (managed it yesterday)

BG this morning a better 4.7. Quite happy with that. I wonder why they are all so low now?
Weight incredibly stable, same as yesterday.

I have something of a story about yesterday but I will put it up later and probably in a new thread.

Have a great day today everyone


----------



## janw

Tested early this morning as having a hard time sleeping since just after 2.00am, couldn't stop thinking of a wholemeal muffin with wilted spinach, a poached egg or two and mock hollandaise sauce....my BG is 6.6 so about normal (even though I did indulge in a tiny piece of 85% dark chocolate a few hours ago, in the hope it would lull me back to sleep). Oh well at almost 7.00am maybe it is breakfast time .... muffins here I come!


----------



## Michael12421

Christy said:


> Afternoon @Michael12421 , how are things with you now? Been wondering how you are.


Good morning @Christy
I am fine thank you.
House filled with workpersons (PC) and the painters are here in 30 minutes to clean the ceilings of soot and then repaint.Apart from one more to come and fix the new oven in place and complete the extractor fan then that should be it.


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning
A slightly less than peppy 6.3 this morning.


----------



## mage 1

DuncanLord said:


> One quick question folks
> As a relative newbie trying to follow the beast’s movements, does the change in hour affect your Type 1.   I can see the extra hour playing a role affecting the extra time from bed to breakfast but any other changes am I likely to find?
> Many thanks.


----------



## Kopiert

DuncanLord said:


> One quick question folks
> As a relative newbie trying to follow the beast’s movements, does the change in hour affect your Type 1.   I can see the extra hour playing a role affecting the extra time from bed to breakfast but any other changes am I likely to find?
> Many thanks.


That might be worth a thread in itself.


----------



## mage 1

5.0 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.4 here.

Some people find the clock change affects their BG @DuncanLord - I keep an eye on my basal and tweak if there’s a problem. It doesn’t affect my boluses tho. 

It’s great to hear that your kitchen is being dealt with so quickly @Michael12421.


----------



## Lanny

07:03 BS 7.0 & rather relieved as I had  TERRIBLE time of it bunging in my LR at 19:00 last night: in between pens so, 3 needle jabs as I can only dial up 60 then see how much is left after that before figuring out how much from the new pen? I can get semi blocked needles at times which are annoying as they still air shot the usual 2 units but, the pressure of pushing in the insulin either blocks it completely or it takes a long time to very slowly push it in! I had 3 semi blocked needles in a row from this box: I’ve had quite a few bad boxes recently where I get a lot of them; just never 3 in a row with one dose before! It was a Quadruple Whammy!  Because I also wasn’t completely sure how much insulin I actually got as the first needle actually bent over towards the end of me pushing extremely hard to get all of that 60 through: felt it & it HURT!; the other 2 of 18 left in the old pen & 18 of the new pen, for a reduced total of 96, were a LITTLE bit easier to push through the semi blockage only because it was less pressure with a smaller dose! So, I knew I definitely got the full 36 from the last 2 jabs & it was a question of how much of the 60 I got? I’ll put this down to experience as I’m still not completely sure what I should do when I get blockages like this? I’ve preferred to slowly force through with semi blocked needles as I know what’s got in albeit very slowly to pulling it out with dripping to put in another needle as I don’t know what gets lost! But, then again trying to force through a full 60 maximum dose bent the needle right over, the full 90 degrees, inside me & it HURT AND dripped when I pulled it out! I don’t usually push in a full 60 at once, anyway, & spilt it into 2 jabs but, when it’s near the end of a pen I don’t how much is left after 60 so, that’s the only time I do a full 60, see what’s left get that in & calculate how much to put in from the new pen! Of course, if a needle is completely blocked at the start & I can’t push it at all I HAVE to pull it out with it dripping & I usually take it that I got zero & start again with another needle: has worked out ok but, sometimes I maybe got an extra unit or two which was manageable with more testing to catch any lowering BS!

What do YOU do when you get blockages? Any tips on what I should do?

I didn’t know what I’d wake on & just thought I’ll deal with any highs with a correction of NR after I bung in my LR this morning? Thankfully the full 96, 2 lots of 48, went in smoothly this morning with no blockages at all & I decided not to add a correction as 7 is a bit higher than yesterday but, still in range!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Almost forgot! @DuncanLord the clock changes only affect my basal doses & I put the first morning dose after the change in either 30 minutes later or earlier depending on which way the clocks are moving to minimise the overlaps & then put the evening dose in at the usual time.


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 this morning for me. Happy enough with that! Needed a small correction before bed to keep me in single figures.

@Lanny That sounds nasty. I have had partially blocked needles that needed more air shots to clear them but were OK when injecting. But then I use relatively small doses, so less pressure on the pen/needle. I can see why you have to grin and bear it and persist once you start because otherwise you have absolutely no idea how much of the amount you dialed up went in. Have they changed your brand of needles recently? I know there has been some cost cutting with needles and swapping to cheaper brands at my practice so perhaps make your Dr or nurse aware of the problems you are experiencing and ask for different ones. 3 duff ones in a row is BAD! 
By the way, I hope you made a typing error there as 49x2 is 98 not 96.....


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s still raining, and I have a houseful, middle daughter ( eldest grandchild’s mum) decided to stay over last night, her hubby was working and she has FOMO! “Fear of missing out”, for those of you not down wiv the kidz!  Wonder if that’s why my BGs were 8.1 and rising?

Even though it’s Saturday we’re having a full English which we would normally have on a Sunday. Mr Eggy in charge of the proceedings. Seven breakfasts! It’s like running an all inclusive hotel! I’d like to think they won’t need any lunch but I just know that won’t happen! At least daughter can entertain the tribe whilst I get on with final prep for party. Sausage rolls this morning, though I’ve cheated and bought ready made puff pastry.

Have a great day all.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7

Getting ready for ParkRun. In the rain. 
i keep telling myself it’s only rain and I won’t melt 

Nice and slow today is the intention.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> 6.6 this morning for me. Happy enough with that! Needed a small correction before bed to keep me in single figures.
> 
> @Lanny That sounds nasty. I have had partially blocked needles that needed more air shots to clear them but were OK when injecting. But then I use relatively small doses, so less pressure on the pen/needle. I can see why you have to grin and bear it and persist once you start because otherwise you have absolutely no idea how much of the amount you dialed up went in. Have they changed your brand of needles recently? I know there has been some cost cutting with needles and swapping to cheaper brands at my practice so perhaps make your Dr or nurse aware of the problems you are experiencing and ask for different ones. 3 duff ones in a row is BAD!
> By the way, I hope you made a typing error there as 49x2 is 98 not 96.....


Spotted that & corrected! I put in 96 today as I’m feeling better & put it in before posting so, forgot the exact figures but, I definitely used the calculator to work out the two jabs before putting it in as I’ve already miscalculated once in my head with a recent dose!


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings all  

Woke up with a 5.9 today  I have my first flu jab this morning.

Wishing everyone a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me this morning. 
I've only one clock to change tonight - the microwave. Dunno why I bother, it keeps losing several minutes a day. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Rain here too, it’s supposed to clear up before my riding lesson, hope so, or we’ll get a bit soggy.


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.9 for me this morning.
> I've only one clock to change tonight - the microwave. Dunno why I bother, it keeps losing several minutes a day.
> 
> Dez


Dez, don't you also have the clock on your BG meter to change? Probably less critical for you than those of us on insulin and needing it for driving but if it's not right when you claim your next HS it will cause a stewards enquiry.


----------



## Barfly

7.7 today..chippie last night with a whale of a haddock so not too surprised.   Here is today's cartoon.....


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.7 for me this morning, I suppose that was down to the three cream crackers at bedtime.  
yes I’d got the day wrong by 24 hours and thought it was Saturday not Friday    I even argued with my son about what time he needed to set off for work. 
Oh well, worse happens at sea. There again with the rain, what counts as sea.   Lol.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.6 for me, Libre seemed to sort itself out yesterday but was reading 3.3 at the time of the 7.6 so will see what happens with it   

@DuncanLord I've never found the time changes an issue personally

@Lanny I agree with @rebrascora and I'd ask to try different needles

@Telemóveis sorry I can't help but laugh at your posts, I see "greetings" and in my head pops an alien voice saying it haha xx


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today.  Been pouring all night and very grey skies this morning. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Dez, don't you also have the clock on your BG meter to change? Probably less critical for you than those of us on insulin and needing it for driving but if it's not right when you claim your next HS it will cause a stewards enquiry.


Very good point, Barbara. I can't remember having to do it back in the Spring, but then sometimes, these days, I can barely remember what I did yesterday. 
I'll have to wait and see what it reads tomorrow morning. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning. I woke to a 4.5. Think i'm going to have to reduce my basal by half a unit again, 4.5 is far too low for me. By the time i get downstairs for breakfast its starting to drop into the red. 

Raining and dark here this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 but that will be the bar of chocolate I ate yesterday.

Still not feeling great, no energy and dizzy spells, daughter is coming over later to help set up for tomorrow's Halloween hunt party, hoping seeing my grandchildren will buck me up a bit as I feel so low, just want to cry.  Might try a short walk despite the rain as apart from the hospital not been out of the house in a week now, hopefully my son will come with me.


@ColinUK -  I have the same conversations with myself about running in the rain.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> 8.2 but that will be the bar of chocolate I ate yesterday.
> 
> Still not feeling great, no energy and dizzy spells, daughter is coming over later to help set up for tomorrow's Halloween hunt party, hoping seeing my grandchildren will buck me up a bit as I feel so low, just want to cry.  Might try a short walk despite the rain as apart from the hospital not been out of the house in a week now, hopefully my son will come with me.
> 
> 
> @ColinUK -  I have the same conversations with myself about running in the rain.
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone.


I hope you feel better soon @Grannylorraine. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Fagor

5.4 today 
Very variable this week between 5.4 and 16.7, may have a bit of unwellness and/or too much tasty bread.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.7 this morning probably due to the glucose tab and half biscuit consumed at 5am due to Libre waking me with a 4.2 warning.

@Lanny thanks for explaining LR.  Regarding blocked needles, could it be your flesh resisting the large doses rather than the needle being blocked?  If I were injecting 96u I think I would be tempted to split it into three injections rather than two.  Back when I was on MDI I used to inject LR into my buttocks.  Approx 3 years after I had gone onto a pump and not used a buttock for all that time I went to see a physio, who was massaging that part of my anatomy and told me it was "lumpy" she gave it a good massage and sonar treatment.  I spent the rest of the day hypo as she had released pools of stored insulin that had accumulated there.  I know another person who had the same problem, unbelievable as it is that  insulin could be stored in the body that long.  So with your large doses I am wondering if it's not being absorbed perhaps?

@eggyg don't feel that using ready made puff pastry is "cheating" even michelin star chefs use ready made puff pastry!


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> 6.7 this morning probably due to the glucose tab and half biscuit consumed at 5am due to Libre waking me with a 4.2 warning.
> 
> @Lanny thanks for explaining LR.  Regarding blocked needles, could it be your flesh resisting the large doses rather than the needle being blocked?  If I were injecting 96u I think I would be tempted to split it into three injections rather than two.  Back when I was on MDI I used to inject LR into my buttocks.  Approx 3 years after I had gone onto a pump and not used a buttock for all that time I went to see a physio, who was massaging that part of my anatomy and told me it was "lumpy" she gave it a good massage and sonar treatment.  I spent the rest of the day hypo as she had released pools of stored insulin that had accumulated there.  I know another person who had the same problem, unbelievable as it is that  insulin could be stored in the body that long.  So with your large doses I am wondering if it's not being absorbed perhaps?
> 
> @eggyg don't feel that using ready made puff pastry is "cheating" even michelin star chefs use ready made puff pastry!


I have been getting very lumpy & bumpy in my stomach for quite a while now: remembered bringing it up at my last face to face app. with the hospital team when it first started happening back in the autumn of 2019 before Covid! The nurse checked the area & just said to rotate the sites more often & use the thighs as well; I’ve done that these last couple of years but, it’s gotten even bumpier! That’s why I keep my upper arms for NR & use stomach & both thighs for LR!

I will try 3 injections from now on with LR so, less goes in each site & see how that goes? Thanks for the suggestion @Pattidevans  And keep my arms for NR


----------



## goodybags

7.1 this morning - following a disturbed sleep last night 
woke up about 2 am (BS was then @ 5.4) 
I could hear what sounded like volcanic eruptions in my stomach 

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## khskel

Hello all. It was s 5.6 for me somehow. Levels have been going their own thing See what tomorrow brings.

Keep on keeping on everyone.


----------



## Telemóveis

Kaylz said:


> @Telemóveis sorry I can't help but laugh at your posts, I see "greetings" and in my head pops an alien voice saying it haha xx


Haha love this xD Always happy to provide some unintentional amusement  My friends also seem to think I’m hilairious sometimes and I’m never sure why


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## Gwynn

Yikes, I thought I might be first up. Nope. Beaten by 20 minutes. Mind you I have just put all the clocks back and had a shave too before posting.

BG 4.4. I think the other main numbers on my BG machine are broken. Its been 4 point something all week in the mornings.

I had a go at making some eclairs the other day. Never done anything like it before. Read up, watched lots of videos. Gave it a go. It turned into an unmittigated disaster!!! I guess the best description of the result would be burned pancake like objects with a topping of brown bitter ashphalt, with a dollop of thick double cream. They were revolting. It really put me off for a while. I think I know what went wrong. It all started in 1953 in November on the 10th.... I was born !!!!

Today, back to the lovely tomato soup and bread my wife has made.

Weight spot on target this morning too. That cheered me up no end.

Have a Great Dane (I would love one), er, day, not Dane.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Happy All Hallows’ Eve. I’m very pleased to report a 6.7 this morning. I was a shocking 19 at 22.55 last night. I blame that woman who has been cooking up a storm all week making delicious and tempting food. I also blame her for not taking any bolus for the apple crumble she decided to have after everyone left the party! If I catch her she’s in BIG trouble! 

Looks like the extra hour we have been gifted hasn’t been received by some of us today. Insomnia, like babies and pets, don’t much care for the  moving of clocks! Ah well, at least I’m down here on my own and not surrounded my dozens of grandchildren/ daughters! They’ve all left the building! Yeah! An excellent party was had by all, now for operation tidy up to commence.

Have a great day. We will, after we’ve done the dishes, removed the decorations, hoovered, returned furniture to its correct place, stripped beds, put toys/ games away and oh caught up with Strictly. 

Enclosed pic of this random couple who gatecrashed our party. The punk and the Reservoir Dog, apparently.  I thought she was maybe auditioning for @khskel ‘s band!


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 for me this morning but it was engineered by 3 lift tablets through the night. Impressively I caught it each time in the mid to low 4s and didn't dip into the red. Only had one Lift at a time as we had Chinese takeaway last night, so I sort of half expected things to go the other way at some point and then the last one it was getting close to getting up and I knew FOTF would kick in so my levels stayed mostly in the 4s and 5s all night which has nicely reduced my average. Not sure it has done my teeth much good though chewing glucose tablets through the night.

I do admire you @eggyg. Wow, you pack life into your life! Great outfits, great food and I am sure everyone had a fabulous time!


----------



## mage 1

6.0 for me today it is a horrible day rain wind hope you all have a good day


----------



## Kopiert

A 6.1 this morning. Happy with that after a 10.5 last night, post my wife's incredible onion tart. Tasted wonderful, very bad for me though....ooops


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.6 here.

Great pins @eggyg - no wonder, with all the rushing around you do.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 this morning. It is absolutely bucketing here and has been for hours, I actually love the sound of it on the caravan roof. Back home today, and then into get ready for work mode which will include blow drying my hair which I hate doing but I’ve looked like the local rag and bone man for months now so best make an effort.
@Michael12421 good to hear things are progressing at home, hope you are well x
Have a good day all and stay dry and warm.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here after a two unit correction at bedtime. Made a plum tart tatin yesterday with some plums that were never going to ripen properly, and I can never bolus correctly for puff pastry. (mainly because I always have a second helping and forget to whack in some more bolus for it). 
NB The pastry came out of a packet, life’s too short to make your own puff. I do make choux, though @Gwynn , always following my trusty Delia Smith recipe, and it’s never let me down. Sounds like the air got knocked out of your paste at some point during the making process.


----------



## Telemóveis

Hello everyone  

Clocking in with a not so pretty 9.0  It’s safe to say that the Halloween buffet defeated me but I enjoyed it anyways so I’m not too sad about it. Breakfast will just have to wait

Flu jab was successful, didn’t feel a thing, although I appear to be very good at expressing fear even with a face mask on  (general anxiety, rather than a phobia of needles)

Hoping everyone has a good day


----------



## Gwynn

I have to get to the church on foot in about an hours time and it is bucketing it down. Not keen on getting soaked and sitting cold and wet when I get there. Considering giving it a miss. I don't want to get ill and muck up my eye operation even if it is a month away.

You never know it might actually stop raining .... hmmmm


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Dez, don't you also have the clock on your BG meter to change? Probably less critical for you than those of us on insulin and needing it for driving but if it's not right when you claim your next HS it will cause a stewards enquiry.


Yes indeed I had to. Had to dig out the manual to find out how.
After faffing about I finally got a 5.6.
*EDIT:*
Forgot to add 
Month Average 5.2          
7 Day Average 5.3     
3 month average 5.3   (Must be doing summat right)

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.7 this morning.  Weather front came through about 5ish and the rain only just now seems to have petered out, although tremendous winds here on the South coast about 60mph at the moment.  No cartoon today - nothing suitable for our delicate tastes on here!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.7 for me

@Telemóveis I wouldn't pin it on the buffet at the moment, you go on to mention you've had your flu jab and many find that has an impact on levels so I suggest it's a good excuse to test another buffet out at some point 

So guys, Bruce FINALLY got his anniversary present yesterday lol thanks to the company Give Personalised Gifts who managed to produce it and get it to his in 4 days while Little Gifts With Love couldn't achieve that in over a month and their customer service was appalling xx


----------



## janw

6.6


----------



## stackingcups

6.5 this morning. Pretty good after indulging in a take away with mum last night. 

Funeral was on Friday. But glum since, and tired. Think the adrenaline has simply run out and time to face the new normal. Had a few days off checking my blood sugars except for waking reading. Need to get back on top of it soon.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.1 with a fairly straight line all night.  Just as well after last night’s bread and cheese binge.


----------



## Lanny

08:41, I remembered to change the meter time first, BS 9.0 LR & pills in at over 1.5 hours late!  Ah, well! But, it’s in!

I forgot to say that yesterday very early morning, on a trip to the little girl’s room, that I didn’t remember taking my pills on Friday! So, had a quick count of my pills & I had indeed completely forgotten to take them so, what do I do with the next lot coming up with LR at 07:00: do I just accept that day as lost & pill-less; “NO!”, says I & worked out from the time, 03:30, that my next day will be longer 27.5 hours instead of 24 & divide it by 2 equals 13.75 or 13 hours & 45 minutes! So, gulped my pills down before going back to bed having worked out I’d take my pills again at 17:15 which, I duly did!

But, that made me think when I was going to bed last night that my pills, these days, have tended NOT to be taken with LR when the alarm goes off as I went back to bed afterwards then, took them when I got up properly but, I forgot to do that on Friday!  So,  I’d better start cultivating a new routine of preparing all my pills at bedtime in a little Victorian style round metal sweets box that I use to travel with my pills when going out back when everything was taken at lunchtime with just one LR dose & hospital appointment’s were in the mornings! So, last night I rummaged around my bedside drawer for that little pill box, haven’t used it in AGES since LR became 2 doses & put my pills in ready to guzzled quickly along with my LR & I can go back to sleep, or not!

So much for THAT! I went to bed later last night & I overslept my alarm this morning despite the extra hour by the clocks change!  BUT, there was a huge fireworks party in the feild down a bit from me opposite the main road in the Glebeside area of Ballymoney that, as yet, isn’t built with houses & the Glebe uses it as a common meadow! I kept hearing the loud bangs quite late into the night & watchedBrian Cox’s new series Universe, on iPlayer, through it & it was past 01:00 before I went to bed after the fireworks had stopped! I highly recommend Brian Cox’s new series, by the way & I had to review quite a bit of old knowledge that’s been superseded by new knowledge because of the advances in this new age of space exploration since this new century began! I still remembered all of the stuff I’d already learnt in the mid 80’s to mid 90’s & spent the whole 5 episodes just noticing that’s new, that’s changed & realised how many space exploration missions I’ve missed these last 2 decades!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Really enjoyed last night’s Strictly & Rose was deservedly awarded the full 40 & Giovanni is once more at the top of the leaderboard as The King of Halloween! 

In this country, UK, Halloween & Bonfire Night being so close together has always meant a prolonged fireworks season, as it were: I used to save up all my pocket money for sparklers & the like as a child for the half term break at Halloween & Bonfire night; the bangs etc. will carry on now until 5th November & it had already started earlier this week!


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning.

Did my 5km Park Run yesterday in the pouring rain (my running shoes are still drying) in a.m. not entirely unrespectable 40:34 finishing in 166th overall and 8th for my age group. 

I think we only had about 180 runners yesterday and barely anyone over the age of about 30 hence my top ten for my age lol 

Out for lunch yesterday with the folks and a couple of their oldest friends who I’ve not seen in two years. First time I’ve been to their “new” house. They’ve lived there for 10 years but usually see them at my folks. 
I say “new” because it’s a converted 15thC chapel and it’s stunning. There’s a cedar of Lebanon in the garden which is clearly over 400 years old. 
Had a pub lunch (I opted for mushrooms with a sort of Melba toast on the side, followed by sea bass on a bed of peppers and onions with a few grains and some tiny new potatoes. No pudding). 

Trying to wish the rain away today and figure out where to go for gait analysis and potentially new, hopefully water resistant, trail running shoes.


----------



## Lanny

A HUGE Very Well Done @ColinUK


----------



## DuncanLord

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Yes indeed I had to. Had to dig out the manual to find out how.
> After faffing about I finally got a 5.6.
> *EDIT:*
> Forgot to add
> Month Average 5.2
> 7 Day Average 5.3
> 3 month average 5.3   (Must be doing summat right)
> 
> Dez



Well done Dez on the month HS. !!  

@rebrascora Does that need a stewards enquiry?


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.4 this morning, although it could be a 6.8. 
had to do 2 readings on my new meter to get the Bluetooth to connect properly.
And changed, set time, to GMT.  Hope everyone has remembered that meter  clock needs adjusting!   Well if you haven’t it will be right again in 6 months!
Have a great day!


----------



## Bloden

DuncanLord said:


> Well done Dez on the month HS. !!


Here here, well done @MeeTooTeeTwo !!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.1 for me this morning. 
@eggyg, sounds like you had a great party. Loving the outfits!!
@ColinUK well on on the park run!
@Lanny, i'm enjoying Strictly this year. I think it might be a close final, there are so many good dancers.
Have a good day everyone. Try and stay dry!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 today, finally starting to feel better, still tired but at least the horrible thoughts in my head are subsiding.  

Halloween party for the grandkids today, daughter and hubby have taken over the organisation due to my op, unfortunately wasn't able to make the cakes, cookies and goodies I wanted to, but they managed to buy some nice stuff.

Have a nice day despite the weather very one.


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> 7 today, finally starting to feel better, still tired but at least the horrible thoughts in my head are subsiding.
> 
> Halloween party for the grandkids today, daughter and hubby have taken over the organisation due to my op, unfortunately wasn't able to make the cakes, cookies and goodies I wanted to, but they managed to buy some nice stuff.
> 
> Have a nice day despite the weather very one.


Glad to hear you’re feeling a touch better. Take it easy x


----------



## Telemóveis

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.7 for me
> 
> @Telemóveis I wouldn't pin it on the buffet at the moment, you go on to mention you've had your flu jab and many find that has an impact on levels so I suggest it's a good excuse to test another buffet out at some point
> 
> So guys, Bruce FINALLY got his anniversary present yesterday lol thanks to the company Give Personalised Gifts who managed to produce it and get it to his in 4 days while Little Gifts With Love couldn't achieve that in over a month and their customer service was appalling xx



Haha that is genius thinking, will live to buffet another day 

Also very happy to hear you got that anniversary present sorted


----------



## khskel

Very late on parade today. It was 5.8 for me despite being steady away at about 9 until 3 am then down to 'normal'.

Don't be tempted by too many of those sweets you've got in for the trick or treaters.


----------



## Kopiert

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *EDIT:*
> Forgot to add
> Month Average 5.2
> 7 Day Average 5.3
> 3 month average 5.3   (Must be doing summat right)
> 
> Dez


That is brilliant, incredibly impressive.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning on a dull Monday. 
6.0 today.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Libre shows a whopping 11.2, been creeping up throughout the night. Finger prick shows 9.2. All likely down to the worry of going back to work this morning. There is far too much to do and no time given to do it in but the expectation of it being done is still there.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A raging storm out there this morning and somehow I have to go out there to get food. Not looking forward to it.

House is cold too. Brrrr. Heating on

BG 4.5 this morning. Which is fine.

Pulse quite low at 54bpm confirmed on 2 machines. No other symptoms so its fine.

Weight down a little. Due to lightweight food yesterday (homemade soup rather than chicken)

Nothing planned for today yet.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 again today


----------



## Bexlee

9.0. I seems to have been around 12 all night. I reckon like you @freesia back to work worry - hope you have a good day.

Hope everyone else has a good day.

We’re back to all windows and doors open on school son it’ll be cold!


----------



## mage 1

6.1 for me today hope you all have a good day x


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and nervous about going back to work, seems a common theme this morning, good luck to all of us!
Had to put the heating on yesterday for a short while and somehow a fun sized packet of Maltesers and. Freddo found their way into my mouth instead of the trick or treaters!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Bloden

Hello hello.   5.4 here.

Lots to do today before getting the ferry to España  tomorrow! I just hope there isn’t a problem with the dogs’ travel documents - what’s wrong with their dog passports? The vet even included a photocopy of the relevant passport pages in with their (expensive) paperwork...the mind boggles.

Wrap up warm, folks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*WHITE RABBITS!*


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And a 5.3 for me today!! 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Oh yes I forgot the white rabbits. Too late now.

Just put my coat on to go out as it had stopped raining. Stepped up to the front door having put my coat and shoes on and...

It absolutely flooded it down.

I have retreated to the lounge again.

I may have to change my diet plan for today if I cannot get out.

Sigh.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1. Damp but not raining,( hurray),  but blustery. It seems like all the leaves have disappeared overnight!

Just pootling today, hopefully get a walk in today, even if it’s only to Aldi.

Have a Happy Monday and November. Good luck to those returning to work today. @SueEK @freesia @Bexlee. Safe journey tomorrow @Bloden. @MeeTooTeeTwo wow on your months average. 

Another photo from our Halloween party. Our tribe, minus one daughter and two sons-in-law. Well, someone needs to bring home the bacon!


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  Lovely sunny day bit colder in Poole after the storm 12deg winds have dropped a bit to 20mph. 
Hope you all like the piccies and cartoons.  Cheers Tony.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 11.5 today, I'm putting it down to being stressed out with a blocked ear for the last 3 days

What a wild day weather wise yesterday, torrential rain for hours in the afternoon and into the evening but by 8pm you'd never have known it was so bad! Didn't have any guisers turn up but wouldn't have mattered if they had as we just ignore them every year 

Mum's at work today as her Tuesday and Thursday has been changed to Monday and Wednesday until they find a new cleaner, the other one did her last day Friday and although they have had a month at least to find someone the job hasn't been well advertised it seems, hope they find someone else soon as the day off in between meant her back didn't end up too bad but that's 3 days in a row she's doing at the moment xx


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning. Also exactly one year that I've not smoked, so a good day today. Shopping with daughter later to get my steps in lol


----------



## rayray119

8.2 sensor today but unusual 7.7 finger pick.  which higher then ideal but not  usually in morning probably going to spike a bit now though.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone  

6.7 today, nothing much to report except sister has returned to uni

Wishing you all a good Monday


----------



## ColinUK

Went to fill my pill boxes this morning and I’m completely out of metformin. 
Oops. 

Checked the pharmacy app and it’s clearly out of sync. That shows 20 days left before reordering but the gp surgery shows that it was the end of June when I last got a script filled. 

Oops.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.4 this morning here. 
Had a great night at the theatre last night but getting there was very stressful. It's been over 2 years since I drove into "The Toon" and they have changed the road layout. Ended up in a bus lane before I realised. It says there are cameras but hoping there isn't a ticket coming in the post. Then I couldn't get parked in the usual multi storey and had to drive around looking for a roadside space. Got to the theatre with 2 mins to spare and very stressed having had to hot foot it half way across the city in heels! Presentation by Forensic Pathologist was really interesting and entertaining though and an appropriate subject for Halloween of course! Had to inject 2 corrections in my theatre seat to try to bring my stress induced levels back down from double figures. Theatre was packed but really don't think anyone noticed.... I am getting pretty good at injecting in the dark and Libre scanning makes it so much easier to check levels and then deal with it.
Felt very Covid safe in the theatre with everyone wearing masks but the streets were heaving with drunken youngsters when we came out and there was more than once I got a lungful of someone's drunken breath where they were larking around in the queues on the pavement waiting to get into the pubs and clubs. Just hoping the alcohol they had imbibed had killed off any virus.


----------



## Lanny

09:17 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Long lie in this morning after guzzling pills & LR with the alarm earlier! It’s chilly & I was nice & cosy under the covers! But, stomach is ready for breakfast now! 

I can’t have much of a breakfast tomorrow as from 04:40 oneards I can only have plain toast & water, well black tea but, I discovered some time ago that I HAVE to have milk with it, before my abdominal ultrasound scan at 09:40!  It specifically said no butter or any spread on the toast or milk in the tea!

So, I’ll enjoy my breakfast this morning while I can! 

Oh yes! I see that some of you have used different reactions of “care” & “ha ha” but, I can’t see how I can do so? I specifically wanted to show that I care about @Kaylz ‘s post this morning!


----------



## ColinUK

And 6.4 this morning.


----------



## Robin

If you're on an ipad or similar,@Lanny, you hold your finger on the 'like' button, then the other emojis display, and then you can slide your finger up to the one you want, (assume on a laptop it’s a case of hovering the mouse over the 'like' button, but I've not tried it)


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> If you're on an ipad or similar,@Lanny, you hold your finger on the 'like' button, then the other emojis display, and then you can slide your finger up to the one you want, (assume on a laptop it’s a case of hovering the mouse over the 'like' button, but I've not tried it)


Thanks for that! Got it! A ha! Emoji!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.6 for me this morning 
Have a good day for the start of the month.


----------



## ColinUK

I'm liking the ability to have different responses to posts now but I'd just ask that everyone remembers that even a "like" means someone cares xx


----------



## Pattidevans

8.4 this morning (touche @rebrascora except your reason was much more interesting and exciting) unsure what went on, but during dinner my nose started to stream as if a tap had been turned on, so I only ate a few mouthfuls and no fruit.  Consequently I had over-bolussed and had to consume hypo cures during the night.  This happens occasionally for no reason I can discern.  

On the bright side it’s sunny with a clear sky.

Good luck to all those returning to work.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I'm liking the ability to have different responses to posts now but I'd just ask that everyone remembers that even a "like" means someone cares xx


Some of us thought a "care" response was more appropriate for some posts than a "like" for certain circumstances, I hope it hasn't offended anyone though xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Went out to the co op and the road through the farm nearly flooded. Good job the rain has eased off.

Band meeting tonight to decide which tracks we want on the album and hopefully come up with a name for it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Some of us thought a "care" response was more appropriate for some posts than a "like" for certain circumstances, I hope it hasn't offended anyone though xx


Not what I meant! It's just that sometimes a "like" can be quicker than the others or there's a tech issue etc - just didn't want people to think that "care" is the only thing people can pick to show that they erm, care.


----------



## Grannylorraine

late on parade with a 7.5 this morning, but I ate what i wanted at yesterday's halloween party, I am really thankful to my daughter, son and hubby for all their hard work in making it happen while I sat and watched them working hard.

very stressed today with work, really didn't need some of the stuff I have had to deal with today, and been crying as I have been very emotional since my op and today I have been in some pain which is the first time since my op that I have wanted to take more than just paracetamol for the pain.  Frustrated at not being able to run or drive, but hopefully by the end of the week I an do both.  I need to get back to my healthy eating regime, running and yoga and I am sure my mood will lift.

Going to bakeclub with my mum tonight, my son has offered to drive us so we can still go, and bless my mum at 85 she said, I will get into the back so you don't have to bend down (he has 2 door car), like I am letting her climb into the back.

Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone hope you're all good . It was back to work for me today after a week off on school holidays - I'm a midday assistant.

Here's my latest bgl scores
7:11am waking 4.6 below target - 16.0 units of tresiba taken

13:41pm before lunch 6.9 within target - 62g carbs - 6.5 units humalog food
9:21am before breakfast 6.2 - 36g carbs - 4.5 units humalog food
22:46pm bedtime 9.4 - above target - didn't need them really but had 2x rich tea biscuits


----------



## DuncanLord

Had a doctors appointment today to follow up DVLA getting application for my class 2 license.   
What a waste of time and effort.   My GP did not know how to fill form in, when he eventually found it.  Plus he said I was Type 2 and must be mistaken about being Type 1 as I got it at 64.  Even though I’ve got the Type 1 antibodies from a blood test and on Basel and bolus insulin. 
He’ now consulting with his senior partner about what to do!!!!!


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Had a doctors appointment today to follow up DVLA getting application for my class 2 license.
> What a waste of time and effort.   My GP did not know how to fill form in, when he eventually found it.  Plus he said I was Type 2 and must be mistaken about being Type 1 as I got it at 64.  Even though I’ve got the Type 1 antibodies from a blood test and on Basel and bolus insulin.
> He’ now consulting with his senior partner about what to do!!!!!


We don't have a frustrated hair pulling out emoji but if we did, I would have clicked that for you. Arrggh!!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> We don't have a frustrated hair pulling out emoji but if we did, I would have clicked that for you. Arrggh!!


Barbara
Could we have an emoji about banging head against a brick wall.  I’m doing that after becoming bald!!!!
I think I may take the first experimental test and see what effect alcohol has.  Lol


----------



## Kaylz

@DuncanLord sorry to hear your appointment was a waste of time xx


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add to my post this morning anyone else with Sky noticed that we are still on BST? lol xx


----------



## freesia

@SueEK and @Bexlee i hope your first days back went well.


----------



## SueEK

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone, very happy to say that apart from having a blank for the first half hour I winged my way through the rest of the morning. Will definitely feel better about going in tomorrow. Didn’t do a fraction of the work that I normally do but can’t expect miracles after 3 months of being away.  Hope all went well @Bexlee and @freesia .
@DuncanLord what a mess, so sorry it was such a disappointing appointment, hopefully the senior partner will be a bit more on the ball.
@Kaylz great news that at long last Bruce got his pressie, albeit a different one, I hope he liked it and all the effort that has gone into it.
Can’t remember if I’m supposed to comment on anything else - brain fog - I blame the menopause, working again, my memory, alcohol, my husband or possibly the dog!!!


----------



## Kopiert

janw said:


> 6.6 this morning. Also exactly one year that I've not smoked, so a good day today. Shopping with daughter later to get my steps in lol


Congratulations - I only got as far as vaping -  which I now do with zero Nicotine. Odd


----------



## Kaylz

Kopiert said:


> Congratulations - I only got as far as vaping -  which I now do with zero Nicotine. Odd


Good on you, I switched to vaping almost 4 years ago and I'm still on 3mg, it is my only stress relief though as I completely gave up alcohol etc xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone this very cold morning

BG 4.7

Nothing much planned for today. Cooking the tea, out to get some raspberries, update to App to include a new feature.

Hopefully, a peaceful, restful day.... for me and for you all

Hmm I could ponder putting up the Christmas decorations. Has anyone on this forum put up this years Christmas decorations yet?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today
still got this bed cold & cough, picked up some more ore flow tests yesterday 
as have done one everyday since Friday.

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 today.
@Gwynn, no decorations are put up in my house until after my birthday on 4th December


----------



## goodybags

Kaylz said:


> Meant to add to my post this morning anyone else with Sky noticed that we are still on BST? lol xx


Yes I thought it was just me, spent ages trawling around the setting in the sky box looking to change the clock..lol


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today and my local hosp appt for today has been cancelled which is a nuisance.  Off to work shortly,  limey haven’t used that phrase for a while. Have a good day all. X


----------



## rebrascora

A very nice 5.3 for me this morning but it was helped by a fizzy worm at 4.30am as I woke up on 4.0. 
Hope everyone has as good a day as possible.


----------



## mage 1

6.0 for me today .hopefully going to rake some leaves up in the garden today hope you all have a lovely day c


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. First frost of the Autumn, the lawn is white.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 on this damp morning.

Ironing day today, what carp should I watch on the telly whilst doing it? The choices are: Return to the Chateau, Goggle Box ( both recorded) or the housewife’s favourite, Homes Under the Hammer? 

Have a good day.


@Gwynn my middle daughter took down her Halloween decorations on Sunday night and put her “ kitchen” Christmas tree up. I think she is planning on putting her big one up this coming weekend!  She gets earlier every year. I like to wait until mid December as we always have real trees and I want them to last until Christmas Day, at least! Plus, I can’t stand the clutter for too long. I’m usually itching to take them down on Boxing Day,


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.8 on this damp morning.
> 
> Ironing day today, what carp should I watch on the telly whilst doing it? The choices are: Return to the Chateau, Goggle Box ( both recorded) or the housewife’s favourite, Homes Under the Hammer?
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> @Gwynn my middle daughter took down her Halloween decorations on Sunday night and put her “ kitchen” Christmas tree up. I think she is planning on putting her big one up this coming weekend!  She gets earlier every year. I like to wait until mid December as we always have real trees and I want them to last until Christmas Day, at least! Plus, I can’t stand the clutter for too long. I’m usually itching to take them down on Boxing Day,


If you’ve got Amazon Prime then the rehashed Cinderella from which came out in the summer is the ideal iron-to-movie.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 today.

Gone for a very little jog this morning now about to hop on the bike to Waitrose and then from there to the office via a potential 5km detour.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> If you’ve got Amazon Prime then the rehashed Cinderella from which came out in the summer is the ideal iron-to-movie.


I only have “poor people’s” telly Colin. I was just saying last night I can hardly cope with all the good dramas on ITV/BBC at the moment, as can’t find time to watch them all. It’s stressing me out! Don’t know what I’m going to do next week when Masterchef: The Professionals starts!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I only have “poor people’s” telly Colin. I was just saying last night I can hardly cope with all the good dramas on ITV/BBC at the moment, as can’t find time to watch them all. It’s stressing me out! Don’t know what I’m going to do next week when Masterchef: The Professionals starts!


Treat yourself to an Amazon Fire Stick. They are about £20 or so and open up a whole world of possibilities (albeit ones which might need a subscription!) 

And watch French Bake Off on YouTube. You don’t need subtitles but these amateurs knock our lot into a cocked hat.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning, 5.8 today - first morning reading in the 5's!


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning   It’s another 6.7 today

Wishing you all a good day


----------



## Barfly

6.9 this am.  Beaut day today brilliant sunshine, but a bit chilly 9 deg in Poole.  
Hope you guys like this one....


----------



## Lanny

08:01 BS 9.8  A bit high but, in my defence it’s deliberately an hour for LR: why set two alarms this morning; taxi already booked last night for 09:15 this morning so, have until then to get ready! Didn’t sleep much last night & took AGES to drop off: was past 03:00; stomach feels a bit queasy too such are my nerves! I don’t want to eat either so dialled back the DP dose a bit for a quarter oatcake & 11 NR because that’s what’s left in the old pen & I’ll start a new one when I get back later & eat!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 on this very chilly morning. 

Dez


----------



## janw

Tried my new Gluco Navii BG meter this morning, higher reading than in the past of 8.2. Kind of did a test of old and new last night (which I know will probably be different even if same meter used), old was 7.4, new was 7.8 so not a huge difference, but not been in the 8's for a long time. Only changed meter as unable to get more test strips. Think I need to order some control solution just to test this new one. Sigh.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 here

@goodybags I hope your feeling better soon! In regards to the Sky time it's really starting to bug me, apparently they are working to try and fix it xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:05am it was 9.0 for me and a bit above target - 16.0 units of tresiba done

23:44pm bedtime 6.3 within target but below 7-8mmol. Had 3x rich tea biscuits. No humalog.
19:55pm after tea - used bg from before tea for bolus advice - had 61g of carbs but reduced by 15g to 53g carbs - 5.0 units
19:34pm before tea 5.2 Within target and also this was the 15 minute hypo check
19:11pm before tea 3.3 hypo and no idea why - had 4x dextrose tablets


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm interesting. I will put the Christmas decorations up after my birthday which is 10th November. Just been out for a walk on the beach. Cold and windy. Threatening dark rain clouds everywhere but I managed to avoid getting wet for once.

Got some raspberries from Sainsburys. I think I am addicted to them!


----------



## Pattidevans

8.4 this morning.  It was rising from 3am so I guess it’s time to tweak basal on the pump.  Also overnight may be affected by lack of alcohol as I’ve decided to give it a rest for a while and didn’t have red wine with dinner.

@eggyg I watched the first two episodes of this series of “Escape to the Chateau” yesterday whilst manicuring my nails properly for the first time since the first lockdown.  I found it very enjoyable, bit different  to previous series and I enjoyed the bits about jams and preserves since I make a lot myself.  Don’t often eat them but I enjoy making them and friends like them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning everyone  at 7:05am it was 9.0 for me and a bit above target - 16.0 units of tresiba done
> 
> 23:44pm bedtime 6.3 within target but below 7-8mmol. Had 3x rich tea biscuits. No humalog.
> 19:55pm after tea - used bg from before tea for bolus advice - had 61g of carbs but reduced by 15g to 53g carbs - 5.0 units
> 19:34pm before tea 5.2 Within target and also this was the 15 minute hypo check
> 19:11pm before tea 3.3 hypo and no idea why - had 4x dextrose tablets


Breakfast was
9:10am 9.3 above target - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.0 unit humalog correction


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 today so slight improvement, first time in a week I have woke up and felt vaguely human and not a complete blabbing emotional mess.  

Going to venture out for a short walk in my lunch break.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

10:48 BS 8.5 & just back to eat a sandwich bought from the hospital shop! Absolutely STARVING! Ham & cheese on white bread here I come: diving in; empty stomach acid was rising while I patiently waited for the scan! 

I made a boo boo: the app. was for tomorrow but, they squeezed me in anyway as I was there & already fasted; wonder how many people get their appointments mixed up & goingon the wrong days? 

Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.9 for me.

Got a pheasant tapping at the window.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Afternoon all. Been absent for a few days spending some time with my boys. Still seems strange that that is plural. Not tested since Friday so was very pleased to get back to it today


----------



## rebrascora

adrian1der said:


> Afternoon all. Been absent for a few days spending some time with my boys. Still seems strange that that is plural. Not tested since Friday so was very pleased to get back to it today


Congrats on your House Special! So pleased that you are enjoying time with your now officially extended family.


----------



## Lanny

Diabetic phone review just done by a completely different doctor I’ve never had before, the usual lady doctor is on leave at the moment, & it’s a bit worse with my Hba1c at 67 when it was at 63 in the summer! There was a lot of checking things back & forth between us as he’s never dealt with my case before but, he’s ordered another review face to face in 3 months time to address the issues that are getting worse, hopefully with my usual doctor! Also, my liver, even not having the results of this morning’s ultrasound scan yet, has worsened to the point that needs my GP to refer me back urgently to be seen by the gastrointestinal team: wait another week & call my GP regarding the uktrasound scan results & maybe get the urgent referral? He asked about the lumps & bumps that have been getting worse in my stomach area & wants that to be seen face to face & he REALLY doesn’t like me changing my insulin doses by such huge amounts between being well & not! I think a lot of it is he doesn’t know me & my usual doctor trusted me more! He sounded ABSOLUTELY AGHAST at the amount of insulin I needed to keep my BS under control when I have little colds & chills & the 20+ times a day tests I need to do at those times! Even though I DID say I’ve been getting more experience & getting better at doing that to keep my BS under control!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Treat yourself to an Amazon Fire Stick. They are about £20 or so and open up a whole world of possibilities (albeit ones which might need a subscription!)
> 
> And watch French Bake Off on YouTube. You don’t need subtitles but these amateurs knock our lot into a cocked hat.


I once subscribed to Flixnet for the free month and couldn’t find anything to watch! I’m not a huge telly watcher, my binge watching consists of no more than two episodes,  when I have down time I prefer to read. Today I ironed to a full Goggle Box and Bake Off: Extra Slice and half an episode of Escape to the Chateau! I had bedding, a tablecloth and linen napkins this week! They alone took a Gogglebox.


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Afternoon all. Been absent for a few days spending some time with my boys. Still seems strange that that is plural. Not tested since Friday so was very pleased to get back to it today


Congrats on HS and on having “boys”.


----------



## freesia

stackingcups said:


> Morning, 5.8 today - first morning reading in the 5's!


Well done!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 11.2
After 9 days the workpersons finally left and I have a new kitchen and appliances.  I slightly overdid the celebration hence the reading this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## Lanny

06:10 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Will watch GBBO while I munch my breakfast greek yohurt this morning: couldn’t stay up for it last night; walking the long hospital corridors yesterday morning tuckered me out & went to bed early!


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today and last day at work for this week, it has been enough just doing 3 hours, conked out yesterday afternoon lol.
@adrian1der congrats on your HS yesterday and glad you got to spend some quality time with the boys.
@stackingcups very well done.
@Michael12421 good to hear all is finished.
Have a good day all x


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.6 for me. Very tired and we've only been back 2 days!


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today.hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me and more than 1 Lift tablet involved to get there despite a basal decrease last night.
I spent the evening batch cooking so I have lots of ready meals for those days when I really can't be bothered. Rather enjoyed my spell in the kitchen.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6, bit disappointed as after thinking about it for weeks I upped my night time Levemir by 1 unit to 10. Maybe I’m being too impatient! I’ve also upped morning jab to 11! I think the colder weather has affected my levels. Let’s see how it goes.

No big plans except a walk into town after lunch, Mr Eggy has an appointment at his mother’s bank as he has now activated the LPA ( lasting power of attorney) as she has had a diagnosis of mild dementia and Adult Social Services advised him to do so. TBF he’s been dealing with her finances ( unofficially) since his dad died in 2007 as she doesn’t have a clue. Isn’t it sad that some woman of a certain generation had no involvement at all in the family finances and were just handed their “ housekeeping” on payday. Thank goodness times have moved on.

Have a wonderful Wednesday, it’s a cold one today but dry!
@Michael12421 glad your kitchen is sorted at last.


----------



## stackingcups

Morning, 6.4 today.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A pleasant day yesterday. Wife was settled too.

I cooked tea which was really good, at least wifey said it was really good. Actually, it was. Just plain simple egg noodles, chicken and mushrooms.

I ate quite a lot yesterday too but still lost a small amount of weight. The day befote I ate less and put on a small amount of weight. I think my body is having a laugh.

Today, just a walk. Nothing else planned. At least its not raining or stormy.

BG 4.4 just a tad low for me to feel comfortable, but it is ok

Have a great day whatever you do today


----------



## ColinUK

7.7 today which is odd as my carb intake yesterday was only about 30g but I did cycle 10km and had a disturbed night of sleep so guess that’s all part of the reading this morning.
WFH today and have a call later with the chap who set up SurvivorsUK to see if there’s anyway I can use my professional skills to help them with fundraising or marketing.
And Facebook popped up a memory of it being 5 years since quite simply the most unique feline ever was led across the rainbow bridge.
He was only young but had epilepsy brought on by a brain tumour and I miss him every day still.

And yes that was his full name!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.4 this am.  Another cracker of a day here in Poole, brilliant sunshine clear blue skies but only 6deg. brrrr.  Overdid the cycle ride yesterday 17miles into Christchurch and back, stunning ride through the Stour Valley walk next to the river Stour.   To think, 60 odd years ago I used to swim and canoe there...
Anyway here is today's piccie...


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.5 for me

After 4 days of not being able to hear I finally got too frustrated last night and syringed my ear, also had a very odd day BG wise yesterday with reduced insulin needs and still needing top ups with Lifts, only took 1u for my tea (30g carbs) and still needing a few Lifts come 8pm! xx


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning on the new meter, so getting back down again


----------



## Lanny

Just a little note, post, of interest! Remember I said I watched Brian Cox’s new series Universe on BBC iPlayer the other night? I ordered the free poster as well & it arrived in this morning’s post & it’s wrapped in a plastic free clear cellophane looking bag that’s made from NatureFlex TM. It’s compostable, renewable & responsibility soured from wood pulp!  So, there you go; there’s plastic free cellophane wrappers now! Oh! The poster looks pretty great too if you want to order it from the website or phone number at the end of each of the 5 episodes!


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Meant to add to my post this morning anyone else with Sky noticed that we are still on BST? lol xx


Well my clock is sorted!
See photo


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.3 for me this morning. 
today it is a case of going down the Doctors to see what the outcome of the non medical on Monday.  They did not phone yesterday!
If you hear a nuclear explosion over Braintree, I apologise, but you will know the result.


----------



## Pattidevans

7.1 this morning, but yesterday is best forgotten.  Was helping a friend create a photobook as a Christmas present for her partner.  Started with techy stuff getting photos off her iPad and iPhone onto my laptop with Win10 and then another 4 hours solid work.  Was too tired to cook dinner afterwards so ate a sandwich and had high BGs all evening which didn’t come down a lot overnight.

 Pleased to hear some good news from our fellow members this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Just a little note, post, of interest! Remember I said I watched Brian Cox’s new series Universe on BBC iPlayer the other night? I ordered the free poster as well & it arrived in this morning’s post & it’s wrapped in a plastic free clear cellophane looking bag that’s made from NatureFlex TM. It’s compostable, renewable & responsibility soured from wood pulp!  So, there you go; there’s plastic free cellophane wrappers now! Oh! The poster looks pretty great too if you want to order it from the website or phone number at the end of each of the 5 episodes!


My National Trust mag comes in a compostable plastic bag. I also use compostable bin bags. Pricier than normal obviously but I don’t have much rubbish as I recycle
/ reuse most things and veggie peelings go in the garden compost bin. The Coop now take soft plastic to recycle, ie carrier bags, crisp packets, bread packets, cling film. I wash out bread packets and use them as freezer bags or for wrapping things in. We’ve been recycling for 35 years, when it was just cans, glass and paper and you had to travel to collection points. When they started roadside pickups I was overjoyed, and when they started picking up plastic I cried! It’s a passion of ours.

Edited to say, some Coops, not all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Leave sweeping duties again. The Rowan looks like it's done shedding but the ash and the cherry are still contributing handsomely.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning, but completely lost the plot the last couple of days.  Have a horrible headache today and just want to cry.  Hoping I am up to a run this evening with the running club as hoping that will bring me out of this slump I have been in, too frightened to get on the scales and see what the damage from the last week of eating badly has done.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Sending (((HUGS))) @Grannylorraine.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.7 today which is odd as my carb intake yesterday was only about 30g but I did cycle 10km and had a disturbed night of sleep so guess that’s all part of the reading this morning.
> WFH today and have a call later with the chap who set up SurvivorsUK to see if there’s anyway I can use my professional skills to help them with fundraising or marketing.
> And Facebook popped up a memory of it being 5 years since quite simply the most unique feline ever was led across the rainbow bridge.
> He was only young but had epilepsy brought on by a brain tumour and I miss him every day still.
> 
> And yes that was his full name!
> 
> View attachment 18997


Was he a Siamese? He looks gorgeous. And did he get his full name when you called for him? Or just on high days and holidays?


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:13 this morning. I'm going to have a busy weekend as last weekend's storm has done some damage. We have two huge branches that have come down off a pine tree, a small shrubby tree that has uprooted and a large mature apple tree that has sheared off about 5 feet from the ground. Chain saw time me thinks


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Things are moving very fast! Already gotten 3 phone calls today: 2 from my health centre & 1 from hosp. doctor from yesterday! First one from the health centre saying GP has referred me urgently to get seen by gastrointestinal sooner & second to say GP is going to book me a telephone slot to speak to me about the referral & will get an appointment in the post. Last one from hosp. doctor to say he’s changing my basal to Tresiba & DSN will contact me to teach me how to use it before the switchover! He said that switch should solve the lumpy/bumpy problem as lesser volume will be injected!

But, I have to say a more concentrated basal worry’s me a bit because of the potential for more & lower hypos if things go wrong!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Was he a Siamese? He looks gorgeous. And did he get his full name when you called for him? Or just on high days and holidays?


He and his brother were Birman’s. Jasper was a seal point and his brother a seal tabby.
And they both only ever got their full names when they’d been super mischievous

Jasper on the left and Peluche on the right.


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> 7.7 today which is odd as my carb intake yesterday was only about 30g but I did cycle 10km and had a disturbed night of sleep so guess that’s all part of the reading this morning.
> WFH today and have a call later with the chap who set up SurvivorsUK to see if there’s anyway I can use my professional skills to help them with fundraising or marketing.
> And Facebook popped up a memory of it being 5 years since quite simply the most unique feline ever was led across the rainbow bridge.
> He was only young but had epilepsy brought on by a brain tumour and I miss him every day still.
> 
> And yes that was his full name!
> 
> View attachment 18997


We lost ours a year ago and still the place seems empty without him.  Can understand your grief over a cat, I still turn around after seeing something out of the corner of my eye and realize a second later he's no longer there.
Here he is making mischief with our xmas tree about 2008 in Perth WA


----------



## WEEHOTTY

12.3


----------



## ColinUK

@Barfly Took me a while to see the cat in that pic!


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> @Barfly Took me a while to see the cat in that pic!


Here is the bit fat tub o'lard with our little granddaughter.   He weighed in at 24kg at his top weight!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone  a bit later than usual - hope everyone is having a lovely day 

at 7:13am it was 10.5 for me and above target - 16.0 units of tresiba done - also 1.5 units humalog correction 

00:17pm bedtime 5.7 within target but below 7-8mmol. Had 3x rich tea biscuits. No humalog.
19:05pm before tea 4.1 - 77g of carbs - 7.0 units humalog food

9:11am before breakfast this morning 5.3 - 38g of carbs - 3.5 units humalog food


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.2


----------



## Kopiert

Missed yesterday - sorry. 

7.3 this morning, very disappointing, although I did take the reading about an hour after I got up - so maybe not a real fasting number.


----------



## stackingcups

7 for me today.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Just to break the 7's from people this morning my BG 4.8

I shall brave the cold this morning after breakfast.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 this morning after pigging out on a packet of pistachios . Going to pack today and have been given an appointment for bladder and bowel service today after it was cancelled. The first one available was 27th January but they decided I needed to be seen and so was offered one today - how does that work? Still I’m not complaining.
Soo excited about our long weekend away, photos of where we are going below. It is an Elizabethan country manor where Henry VIII courted Jane Seymour and is supposed to be the 2nd most haunted house in the country!!
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay!
Its going to be a nice sunny day today. How can I be so sure? I've got my retinal screening this afternoon!
Have a lovely break, @SueEK , hope you don't come face to face with any ghosts!


----------



## mage 1

6.4 for me today.hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay!
> Its going to be a nice sunny day today. How can I be so sure? I've got my retinal screening this afternoon!
> Have a lovely break, @SueEK , hope you don't come face to face with any ghosts!


Congrats on the HS!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Another in the 7 with 7.2 on the Libre. Checked on the Accu-Chec and was a nice 5.9. Only checked as when I woke at 5.20am I was 5.1. So was disappointed to wake two hours later in the 7s. So take your pick this morning!

Staying at home today. Yesterday’s supposedly gentle jaunt into town ended up with pushing a pram round the town and occupying a baby whilst mummy tried 45 pairs of jeans on! Mr Eggy was wise and returned home after his bank appointment! Honestly, I was shattered, got home at 4.30.I don’t like shopping at the best of times, with my daughters even less, but throw an eight month old into the mix! I spent most of it just walking round and round the shopping centre entertaining Zara, she doesn’t like shopping either!

Today I’ll mostly be recovering! Have a great day. @SueEK fingers crossed today goes well and enjoy your long weekend. It looks as posh as owt!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay!
> Its going to be a nice sunny day today. How can I be so sure? I've got my retinal screening this afternoon!
> Have a lovely break, @SueEK , hope you don't come face to face with any ghosts!


Ooh well done on getting your retinal screening, I’m 10 months overdue. And of course congrats on the HS. 
PS DON’T FORGET YOUR SUNGLASSES!


----------



## WEEHOTTY

thinking i need to call the surgery this morning    what a whopper


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Ooh well done on getting your retinal screening, I’m 10 months overdue. And of course congrats on the HS.
> PS DON’T FORGET YOUR SUNGLASSES!


My last screening appointment was an early victim of the pandemic, so I haven’t been 'done' since April 2019.


----------



## ColinUK

8.0 this morning. And clearly the start of a cold.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> My last screening appointment was an early victim of the pandemic, so I haven’t been 'done' since April 2019.


I just got in late January 2020. So I suppose I shouldn’t grumble. Plus, I’ve had a photo and some other techy stuff done at opticians as I have very large floaters, she said I didn’t have any diabetic changes. I’m happy to wait.


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay!
> Its going to be a nice sunny day today. How can I be so sure? I've got my retinal screening this afternoon!
> Have a lovely break, @SueEK , hope you don't come face to face with any ghosts!


Congrats on your HS and hope all goes well today


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 8.0 this morning. And clearly the start of a cold.


My middle daughter, her hubby and daughter are absolutely chockablock with cold. School sent my granddaughter home as she had “ Covid symptoms”. They won’t let her back until she has had  a PCR ( negative of course), the problem is she’s had Covid within the last 90 days and the PCR could show she has it when it’s just a very bad cold, like lots of us are suffering from at the moment! The school will be empty soon. 
Hope you don’t get it too bad. Touch wood we’re ok but we did have the whole family round at the weekend so……


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning but 3 Lift tablets were involved through the night. I think my 2 unit correction after dinner was probably more to blame than basal as my levels were pretty steady according to my graph after my hypo treatment.
Haven't had any potatoes for months and decided to treat myself to half a homegrown (catchcrop) baked potato.... (Waxy variety not floury) and it had been cooked, cooled and reheated. Waited half an hour after injecting to eat and still hit double figures... Arrgh! I got twitchy on 9.8 with a vertical upward arrow and chucked in another 2 units then levelled out at 11.2 and whilst I was 8.4 at bedtime, there was clearly life left in that 2 unit correction which gradually brought me down a bit low. That will teach me to be too keen to respond to Libre.
Anyway, my TIR has suddenly jumped from 90% yesterday to 95% this morning with just 2% below for the past 7 days so a really bad day must have just dropped out of the 7 day time frame. Much happier with that and may start to push for a PB now.  

@Robin Many congrats on your House Special this morning. Hope all goes well with your screening.

@SueEK Hope you have a lovely time. Looks fab!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Robin congrats on the House Special. 
5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 for me

Got involved in a slight argument on UK Libre Facebook group last night  the way some of those Type 1's act towards Type 2's is absolutely vile! And because I stuck up for Type 2's that was it, one woman had a huge problem, rules state be nice, well admins really should be keeping a closer eye on things! xx


----------



## Barfly

7.0 today.  Another beaut day brilliant sunshine not a cloud in sight but bloomin' cold 7deg atm.  and blowing at 20mph in Poole.
One for today---
No offence to any Liverpudlians out there....


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.8 for me
> 
> Got involved in a slight argument on UK Libre Facebook group last night  the way some of those Type 1's act towards Type 2's is absolutely vile! And because I stuck up for Type 2's that was it, one woman had a huge problem, rules state be nice, well admins really should be keeping a closer eye on things! xx


Good for you luv, no-one should be bullied by others because that’s what it is. Every diabetic has their own personal struggles whether T1 or T2 and we should support each other. - good on you xxx


----------



## Kaylz

Barfly said:


> bloomin' cold 7deg atm.


4 degrees here, was shivering at the back of 5 when I got up but the low winter sun is streaming in at me and feeling a bit warmer lol xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Eeek, 11.0 on Libre, 11.4 BG.  Clearly something is going wrong looking at Libre over last couple of days.  Due a cannula change, but will do a full change with fresh insulin instead.  Previous vial has travelled to Portugal and back and on one occasion got left out over 24 hours by accident.

Have a lovely weekend @SueEK 

@Kaylz a lot of those FB groups are the blind leading the blind.  I have to keep my lip buttoned a lot.


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Good for you luv, no-one should be bullied by others because that’s what it is. Every diabetic has their own personal struggles whether T1 or T2 and we should support each other. - good on you xxx


Honestly it was disgusting, "a lot of Type 2's cause it themselves through lifestyle choices and could remain diet controlled if following advice from diabetes teams" me - what diabetes teams! Type 2 are lucky if they get much information at all, diabetes teams are pretty much non existent in their world! "not all Type 2's need to test" seriously OMG sorry it just all got to me, there was a lot more than that but it would take me all day and I'd end up raging again! LOL xx


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> Eeek, 11.0 on Libre, 11.4 BG.  Clearly something is going wrong looking at Libre over last couple of days.  Due a cannula change, but will do a full change with fresh insulin instead.  Previous vial has travelled to Portugal and back and on one occasion got left out over 24 hours by accident.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend @SueEK
> 
> @Kaylz a lot of those FB groups are the blind leading the blind.  I have to keep my lip buttoned a lot.


I hope your back down and settle soon! 

Yeah I'll need to learn how to do that, it's not a strong point of mine if something makes me angry lol xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A7.2 on waking.   Yes going up a bit but with the stress of Doctors just sitting on medical form, I found it can be done by my Consultant at the Diabetic Centre at Broomfield Hospital but then had to tell GP’s to send it through.     Will this be done, I have my doubts!
Can  I be paid for this, as work now thinking of termination of contract as I can’t give date for return. (DVLA timetable……. Lol). sick pay crap and company say can’t work without license but Drs say amended duties.  
No wonder BG at elevated levels.


----------



## Grannylorraine

@Robin - congrats on your HS

@SueEK - hope everything goes well today and enjoy your long weekend

@Kaylz - don't get too stressed by the Facebook page, but it is lovely that you understand and fight the cause of us type 2s.

6.7 this morning, feeling a bit better, just need to keep going.  Coming on here really does make a difference to my day.


----------



## Kaylz

@Grannylorraine glad to hear you are feeling a bit better

I wasn't looking for any thank you's or anything but some of those Type 1's think "we" are the only ones that should be entitled to anything and I don't want to be associated and in the same bracket as people like that, it's Diabetes Awareness Month and rather than support they were just causing divide  but I got all your backs! LOL xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> @Grannylorraine glad to hear you are feeling a bit better
> 
> I wasn't looking for any thank you's or anything but some of those Type 1's think "we" are the only ones that should be entitled to anything and I don't want to be associated and in the same bracket as people like that, it's Diabetes Awareness Month and rather than support they were just causing divide  but I got all your backs! LOL xx


I think that is what is so great with this forum, majority of the members just support and care without the divide.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.8 for me
> 
> Got involved in a slight argument on UK Libre Facebook group last night  the way some of those Type 1's act towards Type 2's is absolutely vile! And because I stuck up for Type 2's that was it, one woman had a huge problem, rules state be nice, well admins really should be keeping a closer eye on things! xx


That’s exactly why I DO NOT like the other diabetes dot co dot uk site that I had a look at before since it comes up first in search engines! It was very rigidly segregated into type 1 & 2 & the scorn, downright abuse, that some type 2’s on insulin got from the type 1’s were terrible!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> That’s exactly why I DO NOT like the other diabetes dot co dot uk site that I had a look at before since it comes up first in search engines! It was very rigidly segregated into type 1 & 2 & the scorn, downright abuse, that some type 2’s on insulin got from the type 1’s were terrible!


Sorry you felt that way Lanny  it's as if they think they are superior xx


----------



## Lanny

09:35 I’m joining all the very popular this morning of BS 7.0 

LR, pills & DP busting NR & quarter oatcake in before posting!  My health centre actually woke me up around 09:30?, just as well, as I didn’t realise that I was SO reluctant to respond to my LR alarm earlier that I’d fallen back asleep! So, over 3 hours late & VERY relieved to STILL get a decent reading! Phew! With a drop of sweat over one eye!

Anyway, things are moving at express speed as the GP is going to do my prescription for Tresiba sometime today & I could get it by tomorrow or maybe the day after from the chemist, check with my chemist, & I’ll be putting in 78 units once a day! It’s more concentrated so, less fluid is going in & still dial it up as normal! When I get the Tresiba I’ll return the two boxes of LR I have in the fridge: just got my prescription a couple of days ago; 1 unopened & the other box partially used. Health centre nurse says it’s easier as there’s a larger window in which to inject so, it’s much more forgiving if it’s not taken on time!

I’ll see how it goes & because it’s back to a once a day basal I may go back to my earlier taking everything at lunchtime approach of all meds at that time as I almost always have a meal, of some sort, around then even if my sleep is off kilter! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## adrian1der

A narrow miss for me today with a 5.3 at 05:50. Grey, overcast and felt very, very cold in West Berks this morning even though it was actually warmer than the last two mornings. It was 0C on Tuesday and Wednesday when we set off on the school run and was 5C this morning. A day working in the office today as my only call is at 16:00 so a chance to actually get some work done


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me .

Outside beckons.once tea slurped.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

Forgot to say congrats to @Robin on the HS


----------



## mage 1

Grannylorraine said:


> @Robin - congrats on your HS
> 
> @SueEK - hope everything goes well today and enjoy your long weekend
> 
> @Kaylz - don't get too stressed by the Facebook page, but it is lovely that you understand and fight the cause of us type 2s.
> 
> 6.7 this morning, feeling a bit better, just need to keep going.  Coming on here really does make a difference to my day.


Glad to hear you’re feeling a bit better x


----------



## DuncanLord

Lanny said:


> That’s exactly why I DO NOT like the other diabetes dot co dot uk site that I had a look at before since it comes up first in search engines! It was very rigidly segregated into type 1 & 2 & the scorn, downright abuse, that some type 2’s on insulin got from the type 1’s were terrible!


What’s the difference between T2 on Insulin and T1?  
True it’s generally mixed insulin and carb watching for T2. And basal bolus for T1!
However newer T1’s still have to learn same techniques as they haven’t yet done all courses and got carb insulin ratios. 
we all suffer the same taming the beasts hypos and hypers.  
just because 1’s have eaten beta cells and 2’s body doesn’t like their insulin.  
same problem different situations. 
Everyone’s an amazing individual and should be treated as such!


----------



## janw

7.7 this morning, a tad higher but was very poorly yesterday evening and dinner was just a couple of bites before the bathroom beckoned. Seem okay today though not feeling too bright, and then had appointment with my COPD nurse - and now I feel even less bright. Sheesh.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> True it’s generally mixed insulin and carb watching for T2. And basal bolus for T1!


In my experience basal/bolus is being prescribed to Type 2 insulin dependants far more these days so I wouldn't say the mixed insulin is generally true



DuncanLord said:


> they haven’t yet done all courses


I've never done a course and in 5 days I'll have been diagnosed 5 years lol xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> In my experience basal/bolus is being prescribed to Type 2 insulin dependants far more these days so I wouldn't say the mixed insulin is generally true
> 
> 
> I've never done a course and in 5 days I'll have been diagnosed 5 years lol xx


Points taken.     I’m still a newbie.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Honestly it was disgusting, "a lot of Type 2's cause it themselves through lifestyle choices and could remain diet controlled if following advice from diabetes teams" me - what diabetes teams! Type 2 are lucky if they get much information at all, diabetes teams are pretty much non existent in their world! "not all Type 2's need to test" seriously OMG sorry it just all got to me, there was a lot more than that but it would take me all day and I'd end up raging again! LOL xx


Can't tell you the number of times I have had people ask me if I've got the "fat person" diabetes or the other one.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Sorry you felt that way Lanny  it's as if they think they are superior xx


Have to say I agree with @Lanny on the other place. I found it almost the complete opposite of this one. Here it seems that most posts are met with generosity of spirit, heart and compassion whereas that's not the case on the other site. 

In fact this is such a great forum that I've mentioned it to a number of other charities as a prime example of how they should structure and run their forums.


----------



## Lanny

Just out of interest, I decided to put in “diabetes forum” into the google search engine & very pleased to see that the Diabetes UK home page with a link to this forum is now the top site to come up: above the other one just below it; not the case in early 2018 when I first joined here! So, a very big well done to all the Diabetes UK team for addressing that in making it much more prominent these last few years! Back then in 2018 that diabetes dot co dot uk site had a very bad reputation with diabetes doctors & nurses at The Causeway Hospital so, I made sure that my hospital team knew it was the charity Diabetes UK forum I used for advice, hints & tips: they like this forum; they don’t advise people to use the other one & tell them to change to this one for more helpful support!  & a Big Thumbs UP! emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

Tracking my BG a little more throughout the day today as I'm a little perturbed by the high(ish) numbers I'm getting in the morning. 
So today I've tracked it down to where it is now at 5.7 which is after lunch. 
Curious to see where it finishes this evening as I'm planning on cycling another 5km home after work and it won't be leaving the office until about 8pm or so. 
I'm thinking that perhaps the exercise spikes my levels and that they stay up if I have a disturbed sleep that night.


----------



## Lanny

Might as well be thorough so, I searched using the same term “diabetes forum” into all the other search engines yahoo, bing, duckduckgo & ecosia to see what comes up first?

Unfortunately the other site comes up first with this Diabetes UK forum below that so, some more work needs to be done in promoting but, the main one of google is a pretty big step forward as it IS the main search engine that most people use: the terms “I googled it!” or “Google it” is SO synonymous!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Might as well be thorough so, I searched using the same term “diabetes forum” into all the other search engines yahoo, bing, duckduckgo & ecosia to see what comes up first?
> 
> Unfortunately the other site comes up first with this Diabetes UK forum below that so, some more work needs to be done in promoting but, the main one of google is a pretty big step forward as it IS the main search engine that most people use: the terms “I googled it!” or “Google it” is SO synonymous!


It's become a bit like "hoover" in that respect. Or "sellotape".


----------



## ColinUK

Lord only knows what state my BG will be in tomorrow. Just been told I've got an interview at 9am tomorrow for a promotion and I've also got a day volunteering with SurvivorsUK. 
I reached out to their CEO and offered help. We chatted and I am basically going to be overseeing their entire fundraising campaigning.


----------



## Barfly

ColinUK said:


> It's become a bit like "hoover" in that respect. Or "sellotape".


Sellotape is called "Durex" in Aussie........

Good on you with the promotion and volunteering Colin.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> 7.7 this morning after pigging out on a packet of pistachios . Going to pack today and have been given an appointment for bladder and bowel service today after it was cancelled. The first one available was 27th January but they decided I needed to be seen and so was offered one today - how does that work? Still I’m not complaining.
> Soo excited about our long weekend away, photos of where we are going below. It is an Elizabethan country manor where Henry VIII courted Jane Seymour and is supposed to be the 2nd most haunted house in the country!!
> Have a good day all xx
> View attachment 19028View attachment 19029


Looks amazing! Have a great time. I hope your appointment went well.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Lord only knows what state my BG will be in tomorrow. Just been told I've got an interview at 9am tomorrow for a promotion and I've also got a day volunteering with SurvivorsUK.
> I reached out to their CEO and offered help. We chatted and I am basically going to be overseeing their entire fundraising campaigning.


Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS  @Robin


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone,
6:58am waking 9.7 above target
16.0 units of tresiba taken

22:33pm bedtime 5.1 within target but below 7-8mmol for bedtime
had 3 rich tea biscuits and also some cheshire cheese and sliced ham

Back to today
13:45pm before lunch 5.9 within target
67g of carbs - 6.5 units humalog food
9:50am before breakfast 9.8
36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.0 unit humalog correction


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Tracking my BG a little more throughout the day today as I'm a little perturbed by the high(ish) numbers I'm getting in the morning.
> So today I've tracked it down to where it is now at 5.7 which is after lunch.
> Curious to see where it finishes this evening as I'm planning on cycling another 5km home after work and it won't be leaving the office until about 8pm or so.
> I'm thinking that perhaps the exercise spikes my levels and that they stay up if I have a disturbed sleep that night.


Might be worth checking before the exercise. On reaching home then on a regular basis till bed.  
might shed light on the mater. 
when I go swimming BG falls during exercise but the has been know to climb on way home or stay the same.  It’s something I watch carefully as hope when money improves to try and get my scuba license back.  Then I will have to know what it’s doing if 20 meters plus underwater.


----------



## DuncanLord

Barfly said:


> Sellotape is called "Durex" in Aussie........
> 
> Good on you with the promotion and volunteering Colin.


Items have many uses!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## Kopiert

A solid 6 from me this morning. I have a days holiday today, so what the hell am I doing up. Oh yes, a dog!


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Lord only knows what state my BG will be in tomorrow. Just been told I've got an interview at 9am tomorrow for a promotion and I've also got a day volunteering with SurvivorsUK.
> I reached out to their CEO and offered help. We chatted and I am basically going to be overseeing their entire fundraising campaigning.


Good luck today with both. Great that you are volunteering


----------



## Gwynn

I could have been first up this morning but just felt strangely deflated after a strained evening with my wife. Too tired this morning.

BG 4.9

Off to fix a sound system at a local church later on. I amhoping that it's not too cold there.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today and no time to dawdle.  Appt yesterday went fine, lovely nurse but the smallest pad they could offer was HUGE, even she said it was way too big for me, so I’ll have to continue buying my own - oh well nothing new there. 
Have a good day all.
@ColinUK good luck for your interview and we’ll done for volunteering, you’ll be great I’m sure.
Xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning after a 7 before bed. 
That was up significantly from the 5.5 prior to my 5km cycle home so maybe there is a link between the exertion of exercise and my BG over the next few hours or so. 
Makes sense that there is as the body is going to produce fuel for the physical requirements of the exercise. 
Hopefully if I keep going with the exercise then I’ll get used to it and it won’t trigger an insulin dump.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today.a bit cold and wet here in Wales,hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 after a 1u overnight correction. Its frosty here. I'm glad its Friday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Turned out dull and gloomy yesterday, despite eye screening, and I’d banked on getting the washing dry on the line. Lady doing the screening showed me the pictures and said everything looked fine, that’s the first time that’s happened, they’ve always taken the 'I'm just the photographer, I can’t show them to you, wait for your letter' line before. 
Very frosty here this morning, I don’t think the dahlias liked it much.


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me and that was my second dip into the red. First one was 2.45am and for once I had a full hypo treatment which lifted levels but then I dropped again. No idea why. I ate very early which is really unusual for me (maybe that was part of the problem) and went to bed on 10.1. Only thing I can see is that I wore PJs last night and maybe I was a bit too warm through the night. Normally I sleep flat and soundly but I had clearly been tossing and turning last night judging by the state of the duvet when I woke up, so maybe I was too hot. I have storage heaters so the house is usually at it's warmest in the morning. Interestingly @freesia I too was having odd dreams about people passing out just before I woke up hypo. The brain is an incredibly clever organ.

@ColinUK Good luck today with your interview... I hope you smash it!


----------



## janw

7.1 this morning. Grocery shopping today with the daughter, that will get some steps in. Flipping freezing this morning at just 1'c - brrr! Have a good day all


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone   Starting a very exciting day with my first 5.2 in 2 months

Travelling to my friends for the weekend so really looking forward to that 

Had a dietitian appointment yesterday afternoon and there was a lot to discuss. Nighttime Levemir has dropped to 4, weight has gone up a bit (60.8 up from 60), we seem confident that we will reach our target (as long as I 100% commit), and now I know how to balance my running with weight management  (feel more confident that I can just jump back into it, was a bit hesitant before)

Wishing everyone a pleasant Friday


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.7 after a very high night. Interesting @ColinUK about exercise spiking your levels. We went for a late afternoon walk yesterday, through woods, tough underfoot at times and we ended up walking almost eight miles. When I got home at 6pm, I was down to 4.4. Had our tea, orzo with butter beans, tomatoes, etc. Conservative 2 units of basal. This was 6.45 ish. Nothing else to eat all night. Bed time ( 10.30) I was up 9.5. Looking at my graph this morning I went even higher! The effects of exercise can last for up to 48 hours so you get the benefit of it in the next day or two.

Have a fab Friday everyone, baby Zara is coming for her lunch today as usual. Looking forward to that. 

@ColinUK I've added a photo of my Libre graph. And a picture of two roe deer we spotted yesterday at the start of our walk and before we headed into the woods, in a field adjacent to a duel carriageway, just metres from the M6 exit!  They weren’t phased by the traffic but when they saw us across the river they fled for their lives!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@Telemóveis Many congratulations on your House Special. The first of many I hope! Wishing you a very enjoyable trip to visit your friend.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.5 for me today. Might have cleared the Alps but am still in the foothills.  
having said that I’ll probably turn around and go back into the mountains.
Well done @Telemóveis  on your Home Special. 
Have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 on this VERY chilly morning 

After a low day Tuesday I spent Wednesday on the high side and was back to trying to keep myself from going hypo yesterday, again only took 1u for my tea last night but had 3 Lifts before bolusing as didn't want to eat them later on like I did Tuesday, getting quite fed up with it to be honest xx


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.7 for me at 05:51 this morning. Very cold in West Berks. The car claimed -3C when we set off on the school run. At least it is blue skies and sunny


----------



## Pattidevans

6.4 this morning with a flat line overnight, a vast improvement on yesterday.  Did change my pump with a new vial of insulin and it seems to have worked.

Sunny and bright here today.  Good wishes to all of you.


----------



## ColinUK

Interview done. Slightly chaotic and not too happy with my answers but kept them brief and didn't over run on time - which was important with this role. WIll find out next week but I've got a couple of external interviews lined up for next week too.


----------



## Barfly

6.5 today. Blue skies again chilly 8deg lighter winds, getting out on the bike to have a ride along the coast to Poole Quay for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Lanny

10:15 BS 5.8  Headed off a possible hypo? after a call of nature earlier 05:41 BS 4.3. Laid in bed for a while afterwards trying to decide to treat or not & in the end went with half an oatcake & went back to sleep!

Was actually about to do my pills & LR, still over 2 hours late as I keep responding too slowly to the alarms & dozing off again, when my tesco shopping rang the doorbell: they were 45 minutes early; had woken with a bit of a start, anyway, knowing it was tesco delivery 11:00 to 12:00!

SOOOH, rather hurriedly bagged it all & left it sitting still in the inner front door porch while I did my basal, pills & DP busting quarter oatcake! Also, posting this this as well before I put the shopping away! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Will also phone the chemist to see if the Tresiba is ready? But, I decided to double check the dosage before I start as the health centre nurse got my dosage wrong, I realise afterwards, when she called & said it was the same dose that I inject, 76 once a day! My doses on LR are 78 twice a day! I rang my hospital DSN & they operate a priority call back service now so, I left a message & one of the department nurses will call me back but, I said I had enough LR to last me until the start of next week & I’ll stay on LR until I get a call to check exactly what dose etc. before I make the change.

Right then, there’s shopping to be put away & I’ll have some breakfast at some point but, no particular hurry as with DP busting I have about 90 minutes before BS starts rising again!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
7:36am 4.9 below target - 16.0 units of tresiba done
9:47am before breakfast 7.0


----------



## DuncanLord

Sorry for this one!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.5 for me today after a very stressful day at work yesterday with a new system that has gone live, but somehow they have forgotten to give all the staff training on, which I could do without, a call from the hospital regarding someone who is going to be calling me today to talk about some lung tests/CT scans etc, which no idea if that is connected to my surgery last week which was gynecological or to do with my asthma, but I suppose I will find out today, must admit when I saw it was the hospital I thought it was to arrange an appointment to get the results of my biopsies.

@Telemóveis - congrats on your HS.

Have a good day everyone, I won't be on for a couple of days as I am going to the NEC with my daughter and eldest granddaughter for Cake International this weekend.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine have a good time at your cake thingy, sounds yummy and fun x
@Telemóveis congrats on your HS


----------



## freesia

@Telemóveis congrats on your HS


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 6.4 this morning. 
Does feel less cold though


----------



## Kopiert

Grannylorraine said:


> Have a good day everyone, I won't be on for a couple of days as I am going to the NEC with my daughter and eldest granddaughter for Cake International this weekend.


That sounds dangerous and delicious at the same time!


----------



## Michael12421

Good mprning - 3.5


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. 6.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Sorting out the sound system yesterday went well. One broken cable (connector insides pushed in!!!),DI Boxes all ok (but switches were in the wrong place), snake all ok, mics all good bar one hand held mic (which is constantly accidentally dropped by people), amp ok, general cabling tidied (about 10 superfluous cables removed), sound desk all ok. I need to sort out the labelling and fix the one cable connector, then jobs a good un.

Er, oh yes, BG this morning 4.9 so where have the low 5's gone? Sigh.

Today, no plans at all. Hmmmm, what shall I do.

Yesterday my wife slow cooked a chicken in her rice cooker. Wow was it tasty (the chicken, not the rice cooker). I mean seriously tasty, and tender. Ruined my diet for the day 

Have a great day everyone. Feels like it may be very cold out there this dark morning.


----------



## mage 1

6.4 for me today.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## SueEK

Good morning folks and a nice 6 on the nose for me, seems my bg’s like alcohol.   Off to Hungerford this morning to look around the antique emporiums, won’t be buying anything but I like to look. Maybe going to Marlborough as well for a mooch and then swimming later this afternoon. Good fun and entertainment last night, great food and good nights sleep so all set for the day.
Have a good one all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Disappointing 7.2, the exact same I went to bed on, which is usually a pretty good number to retire on. What went wrong? Possibly because on doing my basal this morning I found there was still a unit of insulin left in the pen from last night! Numpty! I’ve noticed for a while it was feeling stiff, I must remember to check in future. 

Nothing planned today. It’s dark, damp and windy at the moment and the fells I can usually see from my bedroom window have disappeared. That’s not good. Think I’ll just have a quiet day, book reading will be involved and nothing more strenuous than nipping out for some fresh coriander for this evening’s meal. 

Have a super Saturday whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Dull and overcast, lovely blue skies of yesterday just a distant memory.  At least it's a bit warmer 11deg atm.
I think the lovely Jane is hankering for another "little run out" today.   I know she wants to take little Abby to Poundbury tomorrow to see the Xmas lights/walk through show at the garden centre.  Only 25 miles away......I've gone from 4000 miles a year to 12000 miles a year since I was persuaded to sell my boy's toy convertible and replace it with an electric car...


----------



## Kopiert

SueEK said:


> Good morning folks and a nice 6 on the nose for me, seems my bg’s like alcohol.   Off to Hungerford this morning to look around the antique emporiums, won’t be buying anything but I like to look. Maybe going to Marlborough as well for a mooch and then swimming later this afternoon. Good fun and entertainment last night, great food and good nights sleep so all set for the day.
> Have a good one all x


Marlborough is such a lovely part of the country


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, I was 4.1 at 5.30am when I happened to wake, far to early for me, so I went back to sleep!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 for me today

Phoned the chemist a few days ago to see if they could order in some pre injection swabs for me as I'm down to my last 2 which will be used tomorrow night for my Libre, (yes I'm aware they are only a couple of quid online but I am not paying more for delivery than I pay for the swabs!) and the woman told me she'd see what she could do, I phoned again yesterday to see if there was any update to be told I could have a box of 200 and they would be set aside for me for Bruce to pick up, no charge as they are supplied to drug users as part of the needle exchange service offered, one of the pharmacists recently did a fire walk for charity so I'll pop a donation to that instead xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.2 for me!! Not up to much today. Hair having a quick trim, off to town for hopefully a spot of lunch out then back home for film and Strictly night. Will need to do cleaning and ironing at some point, but not today   .


----------



## Telemóveis

Greetings everyone  

Eventually arrived at my destination after a train breakdown halfway along, but other than that everything is great. I think my face still hurts after laughing so much last night 

Overdid the insulin Bc I was 3.9 last night  Normally I have my emergency supply of biscuits but I didn’t have them so I just had like 6 jelly babies, reduced my Levemir and just hoped for the best. Woke up at 6am with a 6.7, now 7.0 before breakfast so overall I think I got away with it

Bowling tonight  Just hoping that my friends are not secretly professionals

Wishing y’all a great Saturday


----------



## Pattidevans

6.4 this morning with a nice straight line and 90% TIR.   Well pleased!  Specially as I went to the loo last night and discovered my pump tubing waving in the breeze.  Reconnected it and was relieved to discover I was only 6.9.

 Off into town for lunch prior to meeting friends this afternoon for a drink.  Have fun all of you going out for a meal and/or doing nice social/shopping things.


----------



## janw

7.3 this morning, feeling a bit under the weather today, hoping it passes.


----------



## Lanny

I’m joining the very popular this morning of 10:02 BS 6.4 

Not surprisingly, perhaps after my non urgent message, I didn’t get a call from my DSN & it’ll be Monday at least before I do so, I’ll leave it until Monday to call the chemist! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Strictly later tonight! 

Also, thank goodness the “bangs”  are over for another year as the fireworks season is now over!  Phew! With a drop of sweat over one eye!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm not happy this morning  5.3 when I eventually got up but in double figures *all* night. Nice straight line but way too high. I reduced my bedtime Levemir by half a unit and I have gone from double dip hypos to 11s and 12s with half a unit reduction. Seriously!! Arrgh!
My levels were great most of the day yesterday but started rising last night. I shot myself 3.5 units of Fiasp after evening stables. Levels were 9s so I waited for them to drop below 8 to start eating. I waited over an hour and they started to rise so I shot myself another 2.5 units and ate my cauliflower and halloumi curry without waiting any longer. No rice, just the curry, although there were a few chick peas in it. Really enjoyed it but levels went up into double figures and stayed there all night until the alarm went off. Jabbed myself 2.5 units of Fiasp and went back to sleep because I am not starting the day on 12! 
Clearly the Fiasp is not the problem because it brought me down this morning so my basal insulin needs must be rising sharply on a night because that curry should not have needed more than 3 units tops and I injected 6 and still ended up high. I have noticed the last few nights that I have needed corrections after my meal when I shouldn't have.... but then I hypoed later. DF has clearly escaped from her incarceration and currently residing with me for the last few days. Anyone fancy a house guest to spice up their diabetes management! I've had enough of her already! Grr!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
7:34am 8.4 over target for me - 16.0 units of tresiba done

During the evening had 1x whisky & diet coke and 1x bag of bacon frazzles. Had 2x kit kats at bedtime


----------



## rayray119

lovelly 6.1 before brackfast last night was 5.2 so had a biscut and went too bad.   i decided if i'm below 6 when i go to bed to eat somthing. epsially last night since i am without a libre sensor at the moment


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora
“DF has clearly escaped from her incarceration and currently residing with me for the last few days. Anyone fancy a house guest to spice up their diabetes management! I've had enough of her already! Grr!”

As long as that being is living with you, we know where she is. 
You know how to deal with her so please keep her so that the rest of us can live in peace. 

I politely decline your offer of an extra house guest on this occasion.


----------



## DuncanLord

A 5.8 this morning.
However last nights exercise (swimming) confused somewhat. 
Having had
Before breakfast.  :    6.5
Before Lunch.       :     6.1
Before Dinner.       :     6.2
Reduced bolus from 4 to 3 units due to swimming
Before driving to pool.  :   8.3
Before Swimming.        :   8.5
Ate Banana before going in for hours swimming
After Swimming.         :    5.1
Ate digestive biscuit so wouldn’t drop on drive home. 
Arrive Home.              :   8.7
Before Bed.                :    11.0

And they say exercise is good to control blood glucose.


----------



## Lanny

Ahah! Just picked up post & there’s a letter & info leaflet about Tresiba from the hospital & it’s the double strength 200 units/ml flexpens I’ll be using so, 78 units once a day is right as that’s actually double that! There’s also a plastic credit card thing to carry on me in my purse with the Tresiba 200 units/ml on it & I fill in my details & bolus insulin as well!

I might as well finish the last couple of LR pens in the opened box this weekend, get the Tresiba on Monday & hand back the unopened box of LR pens so, they can stick another sticker on top of mine for somebody else to use: waste not; want not!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Ahah! Just picked up post & there’s a letter & info leaflet about Tresiba from the hospital & it’s the double strength 200 units/ml flexpens I’ll be using so, 78 units once a day is right as that’s actually double that! There’s also a plastic credit card thing to carry on me in my purse with the Tresiba 200 units/ml on it & I fill in my details & bolus insulin as well!
> 
> I might as well finish the last couple of LR pens in the opened box this weekend, get the Tresiba on Monday & hand back the unopened box of LR pens so, they can stick another sticker on top of mine for somebody else to use: waste not; want not!


Lanny, they cannot reissue medication once it has left the pharmacy, even sealed boxes, so it should be destroyed if you return it. If I were you I would use up the LR and then start the Tresiba to reduce waste. I imagine a box won't last you very long so I can't see it making any significant difference, cosidering how long you have been using it.

I find those credit card things a bit superfluous seeing as my basal doses vary so much.... as yours often do too. I have one in the car which I got when I was first diagnosed and I think it says 7 units of Levemir which is now well out of date so I really must remember to remove it and see if there is any way of amending it. 
Maybe with the Tresiba there will be less variation for you. Good luck with it!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> Lanny, they cannot reissue medication once it has left the pharmacy, even sealed boxes, so it should be destroyed if you return it. If I were you I would use up the LR and then start the Tresiba to reduce waste. I imagine a box won't last you very long so I can't see it making any significant difference, cosidering how long you have been using it.
> 
> I find those credit card things a bit superfluous seeing as my basal doses vary so much.... as yours often do too. I have one in the car which I got when I was first diagnosed and I think it says 7 units of Levemir which is now well out of date so I really must remember to remove it and see if there is any way of amending it.
> Maybe with the Tresiba there will be less variation for you. Good luck with it!



Barbara.  I found that when I returned my Humulin M3 pens after I had been changed onto Basal /Bolus regimen.    Seemed a waste as they had been kept in the fridge but should they trust my fridge.   Probably not!   It’s drugs after all.  
i decided to let the chemists destroy the pens as it seemed safer than me dumping them. I was concerned that someone may get hold of insulin with catastrophic results.


----------



## Kaylz

@rayray119 you could always resort to setting alarms for through the night to finger prick, I've been finger pricking throughout the night for a few months (without the need to set alarms though as I don't sleep well) after 10 out of 16 sensors failed on me

@DuncanLord you could have just shot the insulin out of your pens then disposed of the empty pen as you had been doing with the used ones, that's what I did when a box of Novorapid pens got frozen when I was first diagnosed xx


----------



## Lanny

Ok! Thanks for that @rebrascora & @DuncanLord  It’ll take me 6 days to finish all the LR so, I’ll get the prescription on Monday, order another box of Tresiba & that’ll give me a little surplus of the current box I’m using plus another box: I only ever get 1 box of either type of basal or bolus insulin in a prescription & have tried asking for two boxes at a time so, I don’t have to keep ordering a box of LR every week; they won’t do that & I have to see my GP if I need more than 1 box if I’m going away somewhere! I had to do that in 2015 when in HK for 3 months & I was on much less insulin then! With the Tresiba only once a day I could leave it to order once a fortnight instead?


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny who have you spoken to about it at your surgery? I know your doses are far higher than most of us Type 1's and recent guidelines showed Type 1's on MDI should have at least 1 months supply of insulin in hand so I'd query that with your surgery xx


----------



## TinaD

5.3 this morning. BG has been all over the place since booster jab but over past 72 hours has settled down to sensible figures.


----------



## Bexlee

Been AWOL ….. not been very well. Not covid (yet) but some bug. Levels up in the high teens nearly all week, felt dreadful with a horrific headache and had 3 days off work - managed 1 day and a few hours before been sent home - after 1/2 term holiday as well !!
spoke to DSN at hospital and have adjusted injection sites and things and now back to normal 6.4 this morning. 

Hope everyone is ok and well. Takes a while to catch up when you don’t log in for a few days !


----------



## SueEK

@Bexlee hope you are feeling much better very soon xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A terrible day yesterday. Wife was not well and I have no idea why or what set her off. Whole day ruined. I couldn't eat with the stress and hurt. Still it did my weight control some good !!! 

Unfortunately, in my upset, I forgot to take my hydrocortisone tablets in the evening. Could have been serious but, thankfully, it wasn't.

BG 4.2 this morning.

I think we may be running up to another ruined birthday for me. I haven't had a good one for many years sadly. Still, there are a few days yet and you never know, she may surprise me yet...

I hope you all have a good day today. I hope I do !!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## rebrascora

Well, she is still here somewhere so you can all breath a sigh of relief! 
4.4 for me this morning but that was after a double dip into the red overnight. Same basal dose as last night (4.5u) when I went high but less bolus for my evening meal and more carbs. In fact I had to have extra carbs to bring my levels up before bed which was probably an indication that things had swung back the other way.

Got my Covid booster booked for tomorrow afternoon so I don't suppose the DF is going to be slinging her hook anytime soon! 

@Bexlee So sorry that you have been so poorly and levels chaotic as a result. Hope you are now on the mend. (((HUGS)))


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Kopiert

A confusing 7.2 for me this morning.
Have a great Sunday y'all


----------



## Barfly

6.6 today. Bit dull with a few breaks in the clouds, 9deg atm.  Poundbury (Dorchester) today with the little one to show the Christmas display at the garden centre, they really do make a big effort and it's quite magical for the children.
Here's one for the golfing nuts on here.....


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 6.2 today. Another lovely day yesterday topped off by being entertained by Andy Abraham’s tribute to Nat King Cole, was great. Went swimming which was a mistake, won’t be doing that again until after my next op lol!!!
Little pic of us by one of the many Christmas trees here, it all looks very festive.
Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. Tonsils scraped, noses prodded, negative Lateral flow tests achieved, so OH and I are off to his uncle's 100th birthday bash today. (I say bash, more sedate afternoon tea).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A shocking 12.7, can only put it down to contraceptive being due on Tuesday and the pain that developed in my back and into my hip throughout yesterday probably caused by the large clunk my lower back gave on Friday night when I moved onto my front in bed! xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.5 this morning. Yesterday it was low 5s all day until teatime when it shot up to 10 and stayed there! Who knows why

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Think Libre 2 has been sabotaged by the DF ( Barbara, she must have flown west ) on its last few hours. 8.4 it told me, and it seems I’ve been that high all night. Used the ol’ Accu-Chec, 6.4. It done the same last time too.

Glad to report the rain seems to have done one, yesterday was atrocious weather. Today is blustery but dry. Should I chance hanging the bedding out? Other than changing the bed, the only other thing of importance is we’re babysitting tonight, it does mean a forty mile round trip as it’s school tomorrow so can’t stay at ours as they normally do. Eldest daughter and hubby are going to see John Bishop. Funnily enough so is youngest daughter and her hubby but eldest asked first. Baby Zara going to other grandparents, she’s having her first sleepover!

Have a great day everyone, if you’re able.
@SueEK great photo. Was Andy Abrahams on XFactor/Pop Idol years ago?


----------



## janw

7.5 this morning, hmmm, am thinking it could have been the butternut squash noodles I tried for first time yesterday evening, plus some added stress I'm going through. Got to go for a blood test tomorrow morning to check for heart failure - yep, added stress for sure  
Also on a week of checking my BP day and night as it has gone through the roof, logging it to show Dr next Thursday, think I'm just falling apart. Sigh


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning even after two mince pies last night.
Off to the British Museum later for a preview of their new Peru exhibition. 

Have to say it’s not a museum I’m particularly fond of but this exhibition has some great buzz about it and it’s taken something like 30 years to put together so I’m hopeful it’ll be rather good. 

Friday evening at the folks I almost told them what’s been going on. I mentioned I was volunteering for a charity and a little later they asked what charity it was and what they did. I said it was a tiny charity I’ve a lot of respect for called SurvivorsUK and they help men deal with violence but didn’t elaborate. Came very close to telling them everything but it just didn’t feel right. 
Brother and S-i-L were there and are aware and afterwards Ian checked to make sure I was ok.
I’m thinking I might head over Thursday evening after work and tell them.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

9:29am before breakfast 4.8 - 36g of carbs - 4.0 units of humalog food

*5.6 waking at 7:13am this morning - 16.0 units of tresiba done*

00:40am bedtime 7.6 - had 2x rich tea biscuits

During the evening had 1x tia maria & diet coke, 1x baileys and 2x whisky & diet cokes

19:05pm before tea 7.5 - 50g of carbs - 5.0 units humalog food - 0.5 units humalog correction


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg yes he was, I believe he came second to Shane Ward, the same year that Chicco was on, hmm the less said about him the better though he’s made a career out of it. I remember voting for Andy and bought his first album, he was very good and went down a storm. X


----------



## Pattidevans

DuncanLord said:


> Barbara.  I found that when I returned my Humulin M3 pens after I had been changed onto Basal /Bolus regimen.    Seemed a waste as they had been kept in the fridge but should they trust my fridge.   Probably not!   It’s drugs after all.
> i decided to let the chemists destroy the pens as it seemed safer than me dumping them. I was concerned that someone may get hold of insulin with catastrophic results.


Under normal circumstances the IDDT (Independent Diabetes Trust) will accept in-date insulin for sending out to third world countries. I have sent several lots to them. However this is suspended during the pandemic, but may be worth remembering for the future.

6.9 this morning.  We went into town yesterday to eat in a particular pub, only to discover that it was  closed for annual staff holidays.. every other cafe/restaurant was closed for the same reason apparently.  This is Cornwall, half term is over, tourists have all gone home and evidently businesses are having a break leading up to a busy December.  In the end found a restaurant we'd normally not go to as it's overly expensive for  lunch.  It advertised "fish and chips £12" on the menu displayed in a glass case outside.  We asked for fish and chips "Oh, we don't do those any more and the burgers are sold out"... "OK we'll each have a ciabatta sandwich".  "The ciabatta sandwiches are being served on toasted sliced white bread!!!!"  I ended up with Risotto, hubby with seafood pasta... both overpriced and risotto did my BGs no good at all for the rest of the day...

@Gwynn hope things look up for your birthday.

@Bexlee Hope you feel better soon.

@Kaylz fingers crossed your back improves quickly.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A very late start for today. Due to trying to increase BG levels for basal and bed. 
All day yesterday in the 5’s and 6’s.  Great
Then 23:30.   4.4
To low to have Lantus so 3 cream crackers should come up to 7 ish. 
00:00   5.2.     It’s on way up. Don’t need more or it will spike
00:30.    5.5.    It’s not going to move
Slice of toast
01:15       10.5.     Ohhhh too far up
Lantus   Cholesterol tablet.   Bed. 
woke this morning at 09:00.    5.8. 
it could have been 0.6 lower for the effort put in. 
perhaps I should consider an earlier bedtime.  That hasn’t happened in 50 years don’t think it will happen now. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Lazy Easy Sunday Lie In reporting in very late this afternoon with 12:32 BS 9.2   That’ll be because LR is 2.5 hours late, then! I was VERY annoyed by the 10am alarm & went back to sleep & was rather shocked to find it was 2.5 hours later when I’d ONLY meant to have maybe 30 minutes more kip!

But, LR in, & it REALLY is the old routine of everything at lunchtime again, & DP busted with a guessed 12 NR for a quarter oatcake: found in these recent days that less NR for a smaller bit of oatcake works too! But, needed just a bit more at 14? as it only held me steady instead of bring me down a bit more like I wanted 14:15 BS 9.1. Just cooked breakfast & dished up ramen noodles with pork gyozas, Japanese meat dumpling, so, it only remains for me to……

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m diving in! Slurp, slurp, slurp!


----------



## Bexlee

A much better day today - thankfully a nice 5.9 on waking up a little bit late and only just still morning !  

Now a stupid question. How do you do the other symbols for care etc on here ? I only seem to be able to do like !


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> A much better day today - thankfully a nice 5.9 on waking up a little bit late and only just still morning !
> 
> Now a stupid question. How do you do the other symbols for care etc on here ? I only seem to be able to do like !


Glad you're feeling better @Bexlee. If you hover over or press and hold  "like" they show up


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Glad you're feeling better @Bexlee. If you hover over or press and hold  "like" they show up


Thanks!


----------



## WEEHOTTY

14.3 for me


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me today


----------



## Kopiert

Well if I was confused by my reading yesterday I am definitely perplexed with this mornings reading of 5.0.
Happy with that that - but feeling slightly undeserved


----------



## TinaD

5.4 this morning. Up at 5.15 a.m. woken by the pre-dawn temperature drop. Couldn't help but think of the poor souls stuck in no-man's-land on the Polish border as I lit the woodburner.


----------



## freesia

Morning, a higher 10.4 for me. An odd thing happened a couple of times in the night. I had my regular 3.30am high alarm go off, scanned and it was 13.6 with a fast upward trend. I lay with my arms out of bed trying to wake up enough to get up and test. After 5 mins or so, i was ready, scanned again and it was 10! So i went back to sleep. 2 hrs later, the same thing happened. Hopefully its because of the last 12 hours of its life. I haven't had an overnight high for a week.

Back to work today. I seem to be getting there earlier and earlier to get things done and still not catching up. I'm there for 7.50am, but don't get paid until from 9am. Feeling very disgruntled.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8 this morning. Definitely stuck in the 4's.

Felt a bit down when I got up, thinking about the future and its increasing emptiness as my wife becomes progressively more ill. Feel a bit better now because my health readings this morning are all ok. A small thing and yet very very important. A real blessing 'being well'.

I would like to go out for a walk on the beach later on but it looks cold out there. I am not keen on walking in the cold. My sister, on the other hand, loves being out in the cold. Sigh, not seen her for years because my wife cannot cope with anyone in the house. Sigh.

I think today may be a day of reflection


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 
so starting today I’m making extra effort on regular testing 
I’ve been slipping Into some bad habits on eating some things I shouldn’t

weighed myself yesterday and not surprisingly put 5KG back on over the last few weeks 

I can see without a tight control the diabetes could try and take me back over
I’m not going to let it I’m in control.

off to work with a early finish as eye appointment hospital this afternoon.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Fagor

20.1
Checked needles used on Sunday, and Novapen, both indicate missed BI Sunday pm. So there is a reason
Treatment consisted of adjustment and early breakfast. Not great preparation for BP check later today.
I was distracted Sunday night by new Libre sensor not giving correct radings, but now much closer to blood test.


----------



## ColinUK

Pre bed reading yesterday 6.2
Waking reading today 6.3

I’d prefer them both to be in the 5s but I’ll take low 6s if that’s what’s on offer. 

@Gwynn  hopefully today isn’t a bad day for you and the reflection gives you strength.


----------



## Gwynn

*Absolutely* Goodybags I keep a very close eye on my weight every day. It is so easy for it to go south, so to speak. It is also so easy and so human to eat things that don't help or/and nibble things that cumulatively raise those calories, carbs, and ultimately, body weight.

I had a bad day yesterday. Made some flapjack. I am addicted to it so I should not have made any! Of course I ate too much of it which I should not have. Sigh. Thankfully no real harm done and I can set a plan (if needed) to recover any lost ground weight wise. Hmm, I might actually be human after all. 

Good luck with your own recovery plan.


----------



## mage 1

6.2 for me today. Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## WEEHOTTY

*15.1 , but i did have a freddo at 10 last night … i dont eat chocolate for various reasons but I did last night i just felt the need ( wont have anymore for 3 months)… tiny wee freddo - u r my nemesis *


----------



## Barfly

8.2 this morning, must have been the packet of pork scratchings and the packet of cheese and onion crisps watching strictly last night.....nothing to do with the 2 glasses of wine with which I washed them down.....
Here is today's cartoon...hope you like it...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! 5.5 for me today. Bit chilly out


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
Waking 7:31am 3.8 - 4x dextrose tablets - 16.0 units of tresiba

7:52am 7.8


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this Monday morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, was hovering just in the red most of the night, according to the Libre, but I think that may be dehydration from a certain amount of alcohol consumed yesterday. Centenarian was in good form, stood up to cut his cake, and then made a speech! He still lives independently, just has a bit of help from relatives with shopping and cleaning, hope I’m still as on the ball when I'm 100! Now we face the three hour trip back down the M6 with miles of interminable speed restrictions where they’re converting to 'smart' motorway. Which they’ll probably eventually decide is unsafe and rip it out again.


----------



## rebrascora

Still battling the overnight hypos here I'm afraid. I knocked 2 units off my evening basal last night but will confess I did go to bed a little lower than normal (in the 5s) because I thought that basal reduction would at least hold me steady. Woke up at 3am on 3.6. Arrggh!! Just had 2 Lift tablets and that sorted it but then had a bit of DP kick in this morning because of the reduced basal and woke up on 7.3 with an upward sloping arrow. 2 extra units of Fiasp along with my breakfast bolus sorted that though! Something has definitely changed with my basal needs again though. Yesterday I needed the odd top up of a dried apricot here and there. I wonder if I am going to go back to last winter's basal doses and be one of those odd people who need less basal in the winter and more in the summer! 

Off for my Covid booster this afternoon so the BG rollercoaster unlikely to end anytime soon..... Will be happy to be wrong though!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Brrr! Heating woke me up switching it self on. It must be cold! 6.6 today, last few hours of sensor number two. The first one lasted 12 days. This one has  lasted the full 14 days. TBF I bought myself an arm strap, it may have helped.

Nothing exciting happening today I don’t think, but you never know your luck!

Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

10.9 here today

Don't expect to see Bruce until after 7pm tonight, he's got his flu jab (never taken it before) at 4:50pm so he probably wont make it for the back of 5 bus, he'll be lucky to make it to his appointment on time seen as he only finishes at 4:30. will get a lift into the town (hopefully) and then he'll need to move sharpish to get to the destination, mum was due at 5 but she's rescheduling hers as 3 days in a row of work has her back quite bad and as the flu jabs are being done in the next town she doesn't want to leave here at 3:45 and not get back until after 6:30 meaning a lot of standing and in the cold making it even worse for her  xx


----------



## SueEK

Just a quickie. 6.2 today and just about to set off home. Will catch up later x


----------



## Kaylz

just off the phone to the chemist on mum's behalf seen as she's at work, Bruce picked up a prescription for her which we thought was the painkillers she'd requested but when he brought it up yesterday it wasn't. it was something not due for months, anyway woman at the chemist was insisting they were picked up with the other one, get Bruce to double check, I told her he couldn't as he was at work but he'd definitely only been given the one that he brought, after a few minutes of me not taking her word for an answer she reluctantly said "hold on, I'll go and have a look" and guess what she found at the back of a shelf, mum's painkillers! She did apologise but she could've saved us both a whole lot of time by just checking in the first place! xx


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all from a cold and dreary West Berks. Catching up after a weekend of not doing much other than washing, cleaning, cooking and watching rugby/cricket. Saturday afternoon I was watching the England cricket match on the TV while streaming the England rugby match on my iPad. Who says men can't multitask?   

A 5.1 at 05:24 on Saturday, a 5.4 at 05:50 yesterday and a 6.3 at 06:20 this morning. The later is probably due to last night's roast beef Sunday dinner. I may have succumbed to a Yorkshire pudding  but not too much damage done and back on the wagon this week.

@SueEK Hope you enjoyed Hungerford and Marlborough. You were only just down the road from us. I love browsing the antique shops in Hungerford.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Robin said:


> Now we face the three hour trip back down the M6 with miles of interminable speed restrictions where they’re converting to 'smart' motorway. Which they’ll probably eventually decide is unsafe and rip it out again.


 I'm sure there have been several (more than several?) coroner's reports condemning the so-called 'smart' lanes on the M42.


----------



## silentsquirrel

adrian1der said:


> Morning all from a cold and dreary West Berks. Catching up after a weekend of not doing much other than washing, cleaning, cooking and watching rugby/cricket. Saturday afternoon I was watching the England cricket match on the TV while streaming the England rugby match on my iPad. Who says men can't multitask?
> 
> A 5.1 at 05:24 on Saturday, a 5.4 at 05:50 yesterday and a 6.3 at 06:20 this morning. The later is probably due to last night's roast beef Sunday dinner. I may have succumbed to a Yorkshire pudding  but not too much damage done and back on the wagon this week.
> 
> @SueEK Hope you enjoyed Hungerford and Marlborough. You were only just down the road from us. I love browsing the antique shops in Hungerford.


I have very fond memories of Polly's Tea Rooms in Marlborough from 30ish years ago, thankfully in pre-D days.  Always a long queue down the street.  Cream teas and cakes to die for!
Are they still there?


----------



## adrian1der

silentsquirrel said:


> I have very fond memories of Polly's Tea Rooms in Marlborough from 30ish years ago, thankfully in pre-D days.  Always a long queue down the street.  Cream teas and cakes to die for!
> Are they still there?


That's one for @SueEK. I tend to go to Hungerford and then straight through Marlborough to Avebury if I fancy a walk


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.5 this morning, probably caused but not helped by a biscuit supper.   Slap wrist time. BUT it was soo good.  
catch you all later.


----------



## Pattidevans

8.9 this morning.  Very disappointing.  Yesterday hubby said he was tired of fruit after dinner, so I made a Brioche lemon and blueberry souffle pudding (posh B&B pud really).  I must have over-bolussed as I was hypo at 10pm.  I put on a reduced 70% basal for 2 hours.  Went to bed at midnight on 6.4 but BG started rising for no real reason I can discern at 4 am.  @rebrascorer I think you have sent the diabetes fairy to my house!

@Robin hope you got home safely.

@Kaylz hope Mum has her painkillers now

@ everyone, wishing you a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> 8.9 this morning.  Very disappointing.  Yesterday hubby said he was tired of fruit after dinner, so I made a Brioche lemon and blueberry souffle pudding (posh B&B pud really).  I must have over-bolussed as I was hypo at 10pm.  I put on a reduced 70% basal for 2 hours.  Went to bed at midnight on 6.4 but BG started rising for no real reason I can discern at 4 am.  @rebrascorer I think you have sent the diabetes fairy to my house!
> 
> @Robin hope you got home safely.
> 
> @Kaylz hope Mum has her painkillers now
> 
> @ everyone, wishing you a good day.


It must be a clone Patti because she is definitely still here with me!


----------



## Lanny

11:30 BS 6.5 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Robin

silentsquirrel said:


> I'm sure there have been several (more than several?) coroner's reports condemning the so-called 'smart' lanes on the M42.


There have indeed. And it’s frightening seeing how far apart the refuges are. 
Home safe and sound now. (Apart from a BG spike into double figures caused by the service station pain au raisin I succumbed to with my coffee. It’ll come down eventually, there was just no possibility of prebolusing for it)


----------



## SueEK

@Adrian and @silentsquirrel Pollys tea room is still there and we had a coffee and tea cake in there on Saturday. Packed as usual, amazing how such a funny little shop is so popular, didn’t partake in the cakes of course, though the tea cake was rather large.
Love Hungerford and enjoyed the mooching but didn’t buy. Cannot help but always imagine how dreadful that day when Michael Ryan went on the rampage must have been. Sadly something that the town will always be associated with.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> It must be a clone Patti because she is definitely still here with me!


DF clones, travels through Space and Time.   Uhgggg.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz hope Mum has her painkillers now


Thank you, yes she picked them up after work xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

very late today due to work, 7.5 today.

Will hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning, so heading downwards today.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> ses and be one of those odd people who need less basal in the winter and more in the summer


I think i'm one of those odd people @rebrascora. Though my basal needs change every school holiday which is a bit of a pain when its only a half term week as you just get it sorted and its time to change again


----------



## ColinUK

Made chaffles today. First time I’ve ever made them. 

Unfortunately I forgot to put the almond flour in the mix so basically I made a very cheesy omelette!


----------



## freesia

Well...the last few hours of my sensor showed i was high in double figures most of last night and today. The new sensor activated at 7pm tonight seems consistently to read 3+ below. I've now got a long red line on the graph, only 36% TIR for today and finger pricks reading 6.0 with libre scan reading 2 4. I really hope it settles overnight or its a call to Abbott


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Well...the last few hours of my sensor showed i was high in double figures most of last night and today. The new sensor activated at 7pm tonight seems consistently to read 3+ below. I've now got a long red line on the graph, only 36% TIR for today and finger pricks reading 6.0 with libre scan reading 2 4. I really hope it settles overnight or its a call to Abbott


Now reading 2.9 with finger prick of 7.1. Lets see if it settles in overnight. I've never had one this far out before.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 4.6


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning all.

5.4 this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.6 I don't seem to be able to get out of the 4's re fasting reading. 

Food shopping to do today ready for my birthday tomorrow. My wife said she would make a cake. Nice. However, she often gets the stuff out of the fridge/cupboards and then puts them away again at the end of the day having cooked nothing. My expectations are nil so I won't get disappointed.

I think that might be why I feel a bit down this week. Another empty birthday. No cake, no cards, no presents, no party, no family, no friends, but I do have a glimmer of hope that *that* normal scene will not happen. Who knows....


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.8 on waking today 

hope we all can have a great day


----------



## SueEK

6.7 this morning and off to work shortly. Struggled to get out of bed, not starting until 8 and will be going back to starting at 7 soon, not quite sure how I’ll manage that lol!!
Have a good day one and all xx


----------



## rebrascora

Success at last! 6.6 for me this morning with no overnight hypos. Stuck with 2.5 basal units last night and ate rather too many roasted peanuts after dinner, to the point that my levels were 9.9 with a vertical upward arrow, so I then jabbed 2 units of Fiasp and that seems to have worked perfectly. Lowest point was 4.8 at 6am and then DP started kicking in and brought me up to 6.6 Happy bunny here this morning!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I'm joining you @rebrascora with a 6.6, finger prick confirmed. The sensor finally decided to behave around 4am this morning. After going to bed in the red (i wasnt really) i had a sudden vertical line up into the 13s with a gradual drop until around 4am when it finally got back into target. I'll be keeping an eye on this one for bolusing for a while, i don't quite trust it yet.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

7 on the nose this morning. 
Awful night of sleep for me last night. 

@Gwynn we can have a virtual birthday here for you tomorrow. I know it's not the same but it's something. And we can bake the most perfect cake for you which we know won't impact anyone's BG levels 

What cake would you like?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.
I had a sensor like that back in the summer, @freesia. It read 2.8 resolutely for the first 24 hours, until I said loudly to my husband, 'I’m going to have to report this sensor to Abbott' whereupon it shot up into the 6s, and behaved impeccably for the rest of the 2 weeks. Hope yours toes the line from now on.


----------



## Barfly

6.9 today.  Bit dull but warmish 13deg atm. here in Poole, light breeze, great day for a cycle ride on the prom.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A whopping 11. 5 today, hopefully things begin to settle after I do my contraceptive injection this afternoon

It's my 5th diaversary today, doesn't seem like 5 years already! xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a wet Cumbria. Again! Talking of dodgy sensors, I’ve been in the sevens every morning for days. Sensor finished last night. Decided to wait until after my shower this morning before attaching a new one. So, drum roll please, on the Accu-Chec 5.7! I blooming knew it was reading high! 

Big shop today. That’ll fill the morning in, and the afternoon putting it all away! That’s just the worst isn’t it?

Have a good day everyone. 
@Gwynn surely your daughter and granddaughter will send you a card. Why don’t you and your wife make a cake together? It could be fun, if not, just make yourself a one. And lick the spoon!


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning so am pleased with that. Quiet day today at home so hope to track down the new roll of birthday paper I bought (hmmm) and get granddaughter's pressies wrapped ready for next week. Where have the past 3 years gone!!! Hubby's off to the optician's later, so I will enjoy that extra bit of peace and quiet too lol Hope everyone has a decent day


----------



## mage 1

6.6 for me today a bit high not sure why .hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me earlier today. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:51 BS 6.5 Exactly the same as yesterday! 

Got my Tresiba delivered yesterday & it’s only a box of 3 very fat pens: much bigger than the Levemir & Novorapid pens so, the Insulcheck clips won’t fit but, since it’s only once a day I’ll be able to manage without it?  It’s 600 units per pen & you can only dial up in 2 unit increments up to 160 in one go with the dial marked 0, 4, 8, 12 etc. & the dashes in between are 2, 6, 10 etc. So, the minimum change to doses are 2 units up or down! That IS what I’ve found from the beginning of using insulin, anyway these 10 years! : only even doses in going up or down with odd doses behaving like the nearest even number; why I only ever went up or down in at least 2 units as 1 unit didn’t make a difference! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Pattidevans

Arrrgh... 11.6 this morning (9.9 on BG meter) did a correction and now down to 7.4.  Need to get it under control as I have an eye test at 15:20 and if it’s high I may end up with a prescription that’s slightly out.  Which is what happened with the specs before the current ones.

@Lanny good luck with the Tresiba.

@Gwynn just HUGS.


----------



## Gwynn

Yup I will suggest that we make a cake together. 

Just a nice victoria sponge but my favourite is a chocolate fudgecake. Mmmmm.

Just been out for an hours walk on the beach. Really enjoyed it too. Odd though cos I didn't feel like going out at all. Feel better for it too. Not too cold this morning.

Thanks for all the well wishes. You're a great bunch.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
7:03am 5.7 and within target - 16.0 units of tresiba done

9:41am before breakfast 7.5 within target - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units of humalog food - 0.5 units humalog correction


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.7 for me this morning, really struggling to get my eating back on track, my head is all over the place at the moment.  Currently feel like I am in some sort of limbo waiting for my biopsy results, part of me keeps saying, you still need to eat well as whatever happens having your diabetes well controlled and weight being within range will all help whatever the outcome, and not to wreck all the good work I have done so far when most likely I am fine, then I get the voice in my head that says you might as well eat what you want in case your worst fears come true.  

I can't tell you how just how much writing that down and getting out of just being in my head feels, but there again I know you guys all understand.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine Sending (((HUGS))) 
Do you have a date for results? They must realize how anxious people are waiting to discuss the outcome of a biopsy and this seems like quite a long period to be waiting. Sending positive vibes your way. You know it makes sense to get back to eating healthy food and hopefully once you are back into your stride physically and mentally it will all just click back into place but you have been through an awful lot in the last 13 months so do cut yourself a bit of slack. X


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
A 6.4 on waking today.  

@Kaylz Happy Diversary.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> @Kaylz Happy Diversary.


Thank you!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Oh yes! Many congrats on your 5 year diaversary @Kaylz Not a great morning reading to clelebrate such an auspicious occasion but at least you have an idea of why it is high and hopefully it will resolve a bit after your injection.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Oh yes! Many congrats on your 5 year diaversary @Kaylz Not a great morning reading to clelebrate such an auspicious occasion but at least you have an idea of why it is high and hopefully it will resolve a bit after your injection.


Thank you!  have been unpredictable with corrections due to it all so last check about half hour ago was low 4's so took a few Lifts as on my own now for a few hours so don't want to be dealing with myself and having to leave Bubbles on his own to come back to him having been up to something    should settle down in a few days

Nobody got me cake though! I did buy myself cake bars last week but unfortunately forgot to get Bruce to bring them up so no celebratory cake bar with dinner either!  xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz  big congrats on your diaversary and hope your levels sort themselves out soon xx
@Grannylorraine cant deny my food choices have been rather poor since my op, especially to begin with. You do seem to have waited a while for your results, can your GP give the hospital a nudge, so difficult and worrying awaiting results.  Hugs to you xxx
@Gwynn i shan’t offer to bake you a cake but I will certainly raise a glass to you tomorrow xx


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.8 here.
> I had a sensor like that back in the summer, @freesia. It read 2.8 resolutely for the first 24 hours, until I said loudly to my husband, 'I’m going to have to report this sensor to Abbott' whereupon it shot up into the 6s, and behaved impeccably for the rest of the 2 weeks. Hope yours toes the line from now on.


Well so far its been much better, in target and only 1 out compared to finger prick. I think it must have heard me!!  
Fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## Gruers

In the 8’s today the best for a few weeks. I’m struggling a bit
I've replaced nimble bread with rice cakes. Is that an improvement ?


----------



## Pattidevans

Gruers said:


> In the 8’s today the best for a few weeks. I’m struggling a bit
> I've replaced nimble bread with rice cakes. Is that an improvement ?


That largely depends on what rice cakes you have.  Nimble bread is 37g carb per 100g.   Tesco plain rice cakes are 77.1 per 100g or 5.6 per rice cake, but very quickly absorbed so you may find they hit you like a train... only testing will tell how you tolerate them.  I recall early on after diagnosis eating them and they weren't very good for me.


----------



## Gruers

Pattidevans said:


> That largely depends on what rice cakes you have.  Nimble bread is 37g carb per 100g.   Tesco plain rice cakes are 77.1 per 100g or 5.6 per rice cake, but very quickly absorbed so you may find they hit you like a train... only testing will tell how you tolerate them.  I recall early on after diagnosis eating them and they weren't very good for me.


Yes they are high in carbs about 5.6g per slice. This isn’t the answer I’ll need to find another low carb solution. Disappointing 
I will test before and after eating to see the effects though
thank you


----------



## SueEK

7.4 this morning and off to work shortly as have to leave early as having a tooth out. Not looking forward to it at all. Have date for my next op of 22nd March.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Wednesday 6.6 today
Happy Birthday @Gwynn hope you have a good day today 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

SueEK: Good luck with the tooth. I have had to have a tooth out and surprisingly, and rather nicely, the extraction didn't hurt at all. Nor the recovery. But itvwas still a bit of a stress.

Thank you Goodybags. The day will be as good as I can make it

BG 4.9 this morning. Almost in the 5's

Pulse very low at 55bpm. BP low too at 111/71

Out for a longer walk in a while when the Sun rses to counter the impending cake excess. It was an interesting exercise sorting out my diet to be able to include cake, an eclair, Fruit Jelly, a chicken dinner, some red wine, and still keep to within my diet limits !!!

Today will be interesting to see what happens. Zero expectations.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All.

No idea why but a 10.1 for me.

Have a good day.

I think it’s your birthday @Gwynn - happy birthday.


----------



## Gruers

SueEK said:


> 7.4 this morning and off to work shortly as have to leave early as having a tooth out. Not looking forward to it at all. Have date for my next op of 22nd March.
> Have a good day all xx


Good luck


----------



## Gwynn

Funny, I don't feel one year older but I am, since yesterday !!!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2

Happy Birthday @Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  have a happy birthday and enjoy every mouthful of that eclair, jelly, cake, wine and slap up dinner that you take! 
You deserve a good day and I hope that’s what you have. 
Cx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 today. First time I’ve been up before sunrise for a few days. Let’s hope for a good one.

We had planned a walk to Kielder Forest today but I had a strange experience yesterday. Just before I planned to leave to do the “ big” shop, I got an excruciating pain in my left hip. I was sitting down at the time, obviously a trapped nerve all of a sudden. It took almost two hours to go away. I have been fine since but now nervous about going out walking. I’ve had hip trouble for a few years, wear and tear and bursitis, but since I fell two years ago and injured my pelvis it’s steadily getting worse. It generally is just a toothache sort of pain and I walk through it but yesterday I couldn’t even stand up without shouting out in pain. Weird that it went as quickly as it came. Worrying though.  I got the “ big” shop done in the end. Mr Eggy did offer, albeit half heartedly, but I was a martyr and went on my own and was fine.

Have a wonderful Wednesday. We may skip over the border to Northumberland today or we may stay local.

Happy birthday @Gwynn have the best day you can. Eat, drink and be merry.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning after a momentous evening. 

I told mum and dad everything. 

It was fine. No tears. Just a clear conversation about what had happened, what spurred me to report things, how the police had been great, where things are at now and also about the support I’ve received from various sources including here. 

They listened. They asked questions. They shared their own immediate concerns which I was able to allay.

They didn’t have a clue that any of this has happened and of course they’re concerned but they can also appreciate that being open about everything is empowering and important.

Wasn’t just the three of us last night as I asked my brother and s-in-l to join us but she couldn’t however he was there and was able to offer another support to my folks as well as hear me talk rationally about everything at length as opposed to text in a crisis moment as he’d otherwise experience. 

All in all a positive experience. 

I’ll text the folks in a bit to check on them and see how they are this morning after dropping the bombshell last night.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.1 this morning after a momentous evening.
> 
> I told mum and dad everything.
> 
> It was fine. No tears. Just a clear conversation about what had happened, what spurred me to report things, how the police had been great, where things are at now and also about the support I’ve received from various sources including here.
> 
> They listened. They asked questions. They shared their own immediate concerns which I was able to allay.
> 
> They didn’t have a clue that any of this has happened and of course they’re concerned but they can also appreciate that being open about everything is empowering and important.
> 
> Wasn’t just the three of us last night as I asked my brother and s-in-l to join us but she couldn’t however he was there and was able to offer another support to my folks as well as hear me talk rationally about everything at length as opposed to text in a crisis moment as he’d otherwise experience.
> 
> All in all a positive experience.
> 
> I’ll text the folks in a bit to check on them and see how they are this morning after dropping the bombshell last night.


I’m glad you were able to tell them and it sounds like they will be a good support to you. As parents, I’m sure they still worry ( as we do) about you everyday anyways, no matter your age. I think you do right to keep them informed now as otherwise they’ll overthink things and won’t want to bother you etc etc. any news is  better than hearing nothing. I’m speaking from experience here as a mother of three adults. I hope you feel better telling them and knowing you have your family’s support, and ours, behind you. Xx


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning which I’m happy with. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.0 here, oops! I know what I did, I had a rather fatty, protein heavy casserole, and had to have a choccy digestive mid evening to stave off a low while it was all getting into my system, so obv it kept on giving after I'd gone to bed.
 Happy birthday @Gwynn, Enjoy your birthday food, carbs don’t count on birthdays and Christmas day!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.0 here, oops! I know what I did, I had a rather fatty, protein heavy casserole, and had to have a choccy digestive mid evening to stave off a low while it was all getting into my system, so obv it kept on giving after I'd gone to bed.
> Happy birthday @Gwynn, Enjoy your birthday food, carbs don’t count on birthdays and Christmas day!


Also worth pointing out that it’s only the first slice of cake which has any carbs or calories. The rest escape when the cake is cut.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my success of yesterday was short lived! 10.5 for me this morning and that was after a half unit basal increase last night and a 2 unit correction at 5am for a similar 10.5. So I stacked another 7 units onto that at 7am to include breakfast bolus, correction and FOTF correction. I find with Fiasp I have to be bold when levels get up into double figures and 7 is definitely bold for me. I think the cause may be a reaction to my Covid vaccine. I started to feel a bit achy last night and hit the paracetamol, so if it is that which is driving my levels up, I probably need to be bold... we shall see. The great thing about Libre is I can keep a close eye on it.

@SueEK Really hope your extraction goes smoothly and painlessly. (((HUGS)))  

@Gwynn Did you make a cake with your wife yesterday? Many Happy Returns. I hope you have a much better day than you anticipated.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## SB2015

Good morning.  I have been off (on a bit of a wobble for a while).  Nice to be back.

Happy birthday @Gwynn
I hope that the tooth extraction goes well @SueEK


ColinUK said:


> 6.1 this morning after a momentous evening.
> 
> I told mum and dad everything.
> 
> It was fine. No tears. Just a clear conversation about what had happened, what spurred me to report things, how the police had been great, where things are at now and also about the support I’ve received from various sources including here.
> 
> They listened. They asked questions. They shared their own immediate concerns which I was able to allay.
> 
> They didn’t have a clue that any of this has happened and of course they’re concerned but they can also appreciate that being open about everything is empowering and important.
> 
> Wasn’t just the three of us last night as I asked my brother and s-in-l to join us but she couldn’t however he was there and was able to offer another support to my folks as well as hear me talk rationally about everything at length as opposed to text in a crisis moment as he’d otherwise experience.
> 
> All in all a positive experience.
> 
> I’ll text the folks in a bit to check on them and see how they are this morning after dropping the bombshell last night.


What a good thing to be able to read @ColinUK .  So pleased that you were Ready to do this and that they listened. Having been open with them you can now support each other through the next phase….. AND 6.1 after all that. Well done.


----------



## janw

7.2 this morning, was 8.2 before and after dinner yesterday evening, blame half a "Turkey and trimmings" sandwich from Tesco and one measly dumpling...


----------



## SB2015

5.3 This morning and nice flat line over night.  For once Humphrey (my pump) behaved over night with no alarms which is unusual on the last day of a sensor.  A full night of a sleep.

The song that I wrote about how I found it living with T1called The Best That I Can.
It celebrates our ‘new normal’ life and the support of family and friends.
This fits well with the current DUK theme of This is Diabetes.
We have recorded it and it will be available on World Diabetes Day on Sunday 14 Nov (I will post the link)
This morning I am being interviewed, along with my singing teacher, on BBC Somerset Radio on the Simeon Parkin Show.  First time I have done like that anything live.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.6 for me

Have a parcel due at Bruce's today, was posted yesterday RM 48 but last night it said to check for status in the morning (needing to select my safe place) so check this morning and it's due today! Hopefully the postie will leave it as to select my safe place it reset it for delivery tomorrow, it was only coming from Glasgow hence the speedy delivery time, it's the first Christmas present I've bought and for my mum  xx


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  Bit murky out there, I can see one little patch of blue out of the window, 12deg atm in Poole high of 14expected.
Looking after our granddaughter for a couple of days, mum and dad off to Devon for an anniversary break.
Going to be challenging, she does not like going to school and it normally takes a couple of hours for her dad to get her ready for school.  Half an hour to get her to put her shoes on is normal. PDA (Pathological Demand Avoidance) is part of autism and the best way to describe it is like this.  You open the door as the cat is meowing next to it.  You get off your sofa and open the door.  The cat looks at you and jumps into your warm seat.  That's Abby.  She will think of 10 different reasons why not to put her shoes on/brush her teeth/put her coat on etc.  Taking 10 times the effort required than to just do that simple task.
Not her fault, it's hard wired into her brain.  It is just so, so wearing, it get you down and wears you down to the point of exhaustion.
If she doesn't get her own way-watch out-a meltdown is in the offing, full on screaming and "I hate you grandad/mummy/daddy" "leave me alone" which is all you can do until she calms down.
Unlike most on the spectrum, she is able to dissemble and lie barefaced to you.  She is super manipulative and is able to wind her grandmother, the lovely Jane, round her little finger.  She can barely add 2 and 2 but knows instinctively which adult is the weakest and will manipulate that adult to get what she wants.  She runs rings around her teachers who do not even realize they are being manipulated, they mean well and all at the mainstream school she attends are lovely, but they are totally clueless when it comes to dealing with Abby.  She has her EHCP and a full-time teacher's aide, but she is 2-3 years behind her peer group except for English.  She will be 9 next month.
Sorry about this but just needed to get the years of frustration off my chest.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Also worth pointing out that it’s only the first slice of cake which has any carbs or calories. The rest escape when the cake is cut.


And if you stand up eating it in a darkened room, it doesn’t have any carbs or calories!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> 5.3 This morning and nice flat line over night.  For once Humphrey (my pump) behaved over night with no alarms which is unusual on the last day of a sensor.  A full night of a sleep.
> 
> The song that I wrote about how I found it living with T1called The Best That I Can.
> It celebrates our ‘new normal’ life and the support of family and friends.
> This fits well with the current DUK theme of This is Diabetes.
> We have recorded it and it will be available on World Diabetes Day on Sunday 14 Nov (I will post the link)
> This morning I am being interviewed, along with my singing teacher, on BBC Somerset Radio on the Simeon Parkin Show.  First time I have done like that anything live.


Nice to see you back Sue. Thought you were still on your tour. Good luck with the interview, you’ll smash it!


----------



## Pattidevans

7.4 this morning.  Must get to grips with this, but hard to see how since it was up and down all night, so difficult to adjust the basal on the pump.  At least it was only in the 9s for the eye test and the optician said “how odd, your vision has improved since last time”.  I hated all the frames in Specsavers, so asked if they could put new lenses in my current frames.  They could, but it would cost £296 which was £20 more than having new frames!  I have taken the prescription away and will look in other opticians.

@Gwynn, very happy birthday to you! 

@SueEK good luck with the tooth extraction.

@eggyg hope that pain does not return.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 10.6 for me
> 
> Have a parcel due at Bruce's today, was posted yesterday RM 48 but last night it said to check for status in the morning (needing to select my safe place) so check this morning and it's due today! Hopefully the postie will leave it as to select my safe place it reset it for delivery tomorrow, it was only coming from Glasgow hence the speedy delivery time, it's the first Christmas present I've bought and for my mum  xx


I hope your parcel arrives quicker than my shoes, that have been sitting in some RM facility since at least last Friday. When I click on tracking I get a message about some interruptions to service that is as clear as mud!


----------



## Gwynn

No cake yesterday however, today WE make a cake.

I have heard that if you beat the cake mixture really really well the carbs break down into fats and protein. So all will be well when I eat the whole thing.


----------



## Kopiert

7.3 this morning. Just back from the diabetic MOT with the nurse. Interesting to see the impact lockdown on my HbA1c. it has been 39 or 40 since June 2019 three months after my diagnosis of 88. I really hope I haven't blown it.

Happy birthday @Gwynn


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning
At 7:29am it was 7.9 within target for me - 16.0 units of tresiba done
then
9:48am (immediately) before breakfast 7.0 - 37g of carbs - 5.0 units humalog food


----------



## ColinUK

Kopiert said:


> 7.3 this morning. Just back from the diabetic MOT with the nurse. Interesting to see the impact lockdown on my HbA1c. it has been 39 or 40 since June 2019 three months after my diagnosis of 88. I really hope I haven't blown it.
> 
> Happy birthday @Gwynn


What do you think it's likely to show?
I mean do you have an expectation that it's going to be OK or are you fearing the worst?

Either way it's something it's better to know than not and you also know it's something you can influence so don't be too disheartened if it isn't as low as you'd like? 

I know if I had an HbA1c right now I'd be happy with a small rise. I think that's realistic given everything that's happened this last year for me.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Nice to see you back Sue. Thought you were still on your tour. Good luck with the interview, you’ll smash it!


Our trip was a lot shorter than planned.  The motorhome broke down the first evening.  Clutch went Whilst we were reversing up a hill in a narrow lane.  We abandoned the trip and are rebooked for May 22, when we are likely to get better weather and much longer days.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> 7.4 this morning.  Must get to grips with this, but hard to see how since it was up and down all night, so difficult to adjust the basal on the pump.  At least it was only in the 9s for the eye test and the optician said “how odd, your vision has improved since last time”.  I hated all the frames in Specsavers, so asked if they could put new lenses in my current frames.  They could, but it would cost £296 which was £20 more than having new frames!  I have taken the prescription away and will look in other opticians.
> 
> @Gwynn, very happy birthday to you!
> 
> @SueEK good luck with the tooth extraction.
> 
> @eggyg hope that pain does not return.


Try Glasses Direct - I was suspicious at first because it's online but they've had really good customer service. I'd used their sister company for contact lenses for years but now I use them and Vision Express mainly.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.4 this morning, very tired and another 14hr day today, oh well at least it is only this week.

@Gwynn - Happy birthday
@ColinUK - so pleased you have been able to tell your family
@rebrascora and @SueEK - thank you for your support yesterday, I know when my mum was going through her womb diagnosis the results of her biopsies took forever, and although I know the chances of it being womb cancer are slim, but because of my mum's history and my experience mirroring hers, I am finding it hard.  At least I can go running and yoga now.

Apologies if I have missed anyone out, but very limited time to be on here at the moment.


----------



## adrian1der

Happy birthday @Gwynn I hope you have a special day.

Busy day yesterday so didn't manage to check in but I did manage a 5.1 at 05:10. This morning's result....


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I hope your parcel arrives quicker than my shoes, that have been sitting in some RM facility since at least last Friday. When I click on tracking I get a message about some interruptions to service that is as clear as mud!


Been left in the safe place, hope your shoes arrive soon! xx


----------



## grovesy

So do I they are part of an order , where the other part arrived within 24 hours.


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> So do I they are part of an order , where the other part arrived within 24 hours.


Odds on the left shoe being in a safe place and the right being somewhere else?


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> Odds on the left shoe being in a safe place and the right being somewhere else?


Local news seems to be suggesting that there are problems with Royal Mail deliveries in the area.


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Sleepy & Extremely Late reporting in briefly 13:41 BS 5.5  Unbelievably I’m STILL tired after all the sleep I’ve had yesterday & today BUT, I’ve started another cycle & I’m really tired & achey!

Yesterday was a very up & down day with my BS swinging around & wasn’t really surprised to see my cycle starting in the evening around 9pm? Then, started to drop so, lowered my basal temporarily around 11pm before going to bed! Also, slept quite a bit during the day yesterday before my cycle started & it was breakfast again each 4 hours or so I woke up after eating & my BS going from in range begore eating, & dozing off, to 15’s & 16’s!  Yep! Yesterday was REALLY swinging! Last night & today so far, has been low ish & I’m only awake for short intervals in between sleeps!

I will post this so, you lovely lot know I’m ok, & go back for another snooze! A stream of z’s emoji!

A Very G’Day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn hope you have had a very happy birthday and the cake making went well xx
@ColinUK well done on telling your parents, so glad they were supportive and I’m sure it is a relief for you to unburden yourself xx 
@adrian1der congrats on your HS x
@eggyg hope you are feeling better today, something to keep an eye on xx


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @Gwynn hope you have had a very happy birthday and the cake making went well xx
> @ColinUK well done on telling your parents, so glad they were supportive and I’m sure it is a relief for you to unburden yourself xx
> @adrian1der congrats on your HS x
> @eggyg hope you are feeling better today, something to keep an eye on xx


Thanks Sue. Just had a short, on the flat, walk. Just three miles today and a slight nagging niggle. Don’t think I could have done anymore. Won’t be up any fells until the niggle goes that’s for sure.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> What do you think it's likely to show?
> I mean do you have an expectation that it's going to be OK or are you fearing the worst?
> 
> Either way it's something it's better to know than not and you also know it's something you can influence so don't be too disheartened if it isn't as low as you'd like?
> 
> I know if I had an HbA1c right now I'd be happy with a small rise. I think that's realistic given everything that's happened this last year for me.


I have a feeling it will have risen. I have had a very bad pandemic including a session of furlough - which resulted in a bout of depression which in turn led to some bad food choices and a lot less exercise. 

I have worked really hard to control the condition by diet alone, as I hated Metformin. I managed to get off them quite quickly  and have been off them for about two years. My concern is that I will have raised my levels to a point where the nurse or doctor will start to suggest/insist that I go back on them. It is simply that I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Try Glasses Direct - I was suspicious at first because it's online but they've had really good customer service. I'd used their sister company for contact lenses for years but now I use them and Vision Express mainly.


Thank you. I am going to look at these. My bloody dog destroyed one pair and damaged my spare pair. Varifocals are not cheap


----------



## Leadinglights

Kopiert said:


> Thank you. I am going to look at these. My bloody dog destroyed one pair and damaged my spare pair. Varifocals are not cheap


You are dead right they are, my last pair cost me £700. But then I have ultra thin, reaction lenses and rimless frames. The adjustment is very critical so I am nervous of even trying an on - line service.
I hope you get on Ok with them if you decide to try.


----------



## Kopiert

Leadinglights said:


> You are dead right they are, my last pair cost me £700. But then I have ultra thin, reaction lenses and rimless frames. The adjustment is very critical so I am nervous of even trying an on - line service.
> I hope you get on Ok with them if you decide to try.


I am thinking a basic pair form an online store and maybe...maybe...get a new pair of varifocals from a local shop. I had a couple of pairs but they dont seem to work that well for reading, so I seem to always take them off. I suspect they are not fitted completely properly.


----------



## Gwynn

Some feedback:

A good day.

Cake made (see pic). Unfortunately it left me with a BG of 7.5 two hours later. Is that ok or should I avoid it in the future. All in I probably ate about 45g of carbs in just the cake.

Daughter did ring to say that she will visit on Saturday. So that's good.

One card, from my wife.

No pressys

Overall a lovely day.


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> Some feedback:
> 
> A good day.
> 
> Cake made (see pic). Unfortunately it left me with a BG of 7.5 two hours later. Is that ok or should I avoid it in the future. All in I probably ate about 45g of carbs in just the cake.
> 
> Daughter did ring to say that she will visit on Saturday. So that's good.
> 
> One card, from my wife.
> 
> No pressys
> 
> Overall a lovely day.
> 
> View attachment 19086


BS 7.5 is EXCELLENT 2 hours after cake! 

I, in italics, would accept ANYTHING around BS 10 two hours after cake as I CAN go much higher if I get the bolus wrong! 

Lovely looking cake too! 

Glad to hear you had a lovely Birthday @Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

That cake looks delicious and honestly it’s once in a blue moon that you have something like this so just enjoy it!


----------



## freesia

Well, this sensor has behaved itself yesterday and today and has been accurate. I managed 2 whole days at 100% in target....until tonight! After an extremely stressful afternoon at work followed by having to do work at home (i finished it half an hour ago!) which i wad told needed to be done for tomorrow morning when i get in, my levels have shot to 12.9   !!! I really need another job


----------



## SueEK

@freesia thats tough reading, your job really sounds stressful and it doesn’t sound like you have enjoyed it for some time, maybe now is the time to look for something different if possible. Can’t be any harm in having a look about xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> @freesia thats tough reading, your job really sounds stressful and it doesn’t sound like you have enjoyed it for some time, maybe now is the time to look for something different if possible. Can’t be any harm in having a look about xx


I enjoy being with the children and i love working with the people i work closely with. Its just politics etc. I will definitely be looking around now. Hubby says to just finish and we'll manage but i don't want to "manage", i want to be able to enjoy doing things and you need to earn to do that. Its definitely time i think.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 3.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning  - a 6.6 this morning


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.6 for me


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.1 for me and 16.0 units of tresiba done


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Ahhh that cake. Hmmm

Actually the best success yesterday, food wise, was the prawn cocktail. I made up a new type of sauce. Nothing special except that I made sure there was nothing in it that my wife could not eat. The sauce was really really nice and she loved it too.

BG is behaving itself again now 4.4

Weight shot up so its exercise forever today and bread and water (but without the bread) only  diet. And it's not raining so I can get out to walk without risk of getting soaked.

Thanks for all of your encouragement. I was surprised at my own shocked reaction to to BS yesterday. I need to re-install the Vulcan App into my brain. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. An unexplained 8.2 for me. Absolutely no idea why. My numbers didn’t rise out of the 7s yesterday, was 7.2 at bedtime but heading down so had a 13 grm slice of toast with peanut butter. Dipped at midnight, stayed quite steady until 3 and just kept going up til 6.30. I’ve had a recount on the metre, it was near enough the same. Ah well, it was still in range, that’s all I can hope for. 

Wander into town today, Mr Eggy’s haircut and I really must start the Christmas shopping. I haven’t even bought any cards! TBF I have got everyone’s main present. I’ve booked the entire family, all 13 of us, to go to Centre Parks for the weekend next September. No one knows, it’ll be a surprise on Christmas morning, a nice one I hope! So just need “ token” gifts for them all to open on the day. But knowing me, I’ll end up spending far too much as usual. 

Cake looks delicious @Gwynn. In the 7s after cake, that’s blooming fantastic, even a Muggle would be in the 7s or even higher! Glad you had a better day than you thought. Who needs birthdays at our age anyways? 

Have a great day everyone, @freesia there’s nothing worse than not wanting to go to work, I hope you find something more suitable and less stressful.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, seems a popular choice this morning!


----------



## mage 1

Lanny said:


> BS 7.5 is EXCELLENT 2 hours after cake!
> 
> I, in italics, would accept ANYTHING around BS 10 two hours after cake as I CAN go much higher if I get the bolus wrong!
> 
> Lovely looking cake too!
> 
> Glad to hear you had a lovely Birthday @Gwynn


----------



## mage 1

6.4 for me today and yesterday.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## SueEK

Joining @eggyg today on an 8.2. Mine is definitely due to eating soft carby crumpets yesterday for tea after having my tooth out plus the stress of having it out - horrible, thought I was going to cry, I’m pathetic lol!! I can’t bring myself to look in the mirror to see how my smile has changed - that can wait for a few days.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Barfly

7.1 today. Fantastic sunrise this morning over the university buildings. 11deg atm. blue skies whispy clouds not windy for once.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.9 today

Was watching BBC Breakfast earlier and Charlie was yapping about the Scotch Pie awards and was mentioning the categories, I know bridies are a Scottish thing but Charlie had never heard of a macaroni pie, do they not exist in England? Or are they a rare thing there? Used to love a macaroni pie from the bakery in Laurencekirk when I was working out there, was bra on a cold winters day to finish and nip in for one to munch while I was waiting on the bus home, makes me wonder what other pies we have that aren't common in England xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.9 today
> 
> Was watching BBC Breakfast earlier and Charlie was yapping about the Scotch Pie awards and was mentioning the categories, I know bridies are a Scottish thing but Charlie had never heard of a macaroni pie, do they not exist in England? Or are they a rare thing there? Used to love a macaroni pie from the bakery in Laurencekirk when I was working out there, was bra on a cold winters day to finish and nip in for one to munch while I was waiting on the bus home, makes me wonder what other pies we have that aren't common in England xx


I’ve never heard of either of those pies!! My favourite is a pork pie - yumyumyumyum x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> I’ve never heard of either of those pies!! My favourite is a pork pie - yumyumyumyum x


Macaroni pie's are amazing! Haha, I don't like plain pork pies but loved the Morrison's mini pork cheese and pickle ones and Tesco's mini pork and chilli ones, I take it you don't see tattie and bean pies down there either? Bridies aren't a pie, the closest thing to a bridie down your way would be a pasty xx


----------



## Lanny

09:00 BS 5.2! Yay!  I hit it bang on the nose for a House Special this morning!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Going back for a bit more sleep now! Still sleeping more with this cycle! DSN’s call around 08:45 earlier already woke me up from sleep anyway & tested! Doctor actually wants me to start on 76 units of Tresiba & work my way upwards, if need be, from there & it’s back to regular every week reporting of BS to DSN! 

I’ll finish off the LR & start around the middle of next week!


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Been left in the safe place, hope your shoes arrive soon! xx


They turned up at 9 this morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Try Glasses Direct - I was suspicious at first because it's online but they've had really good customer service. I'd used their sister company for contact lenses for years but now I use them and Vision Express mainly.


Thank you Colin.  I’ll have a look at Glasses Direct.  I need bespoke varifocals which usually need measuring, but will see what they can do.  Otherwise I’ve used ASDA in the past.  1.5 hours drive away but a good choice of frames.  Sometimes it’s a pain living so far from civilisation at fhe far end of Cornwall.

8.6 this morning.  Woke from a hypo at 02:31 and put pump onto temp basal of 90% for 6 hours.  You can’t win.

@freesia I have been where you are employment wise.  Fingers crossed something better will turn up soon.  Good luck.

@Gwynn.. lovely looking cake.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> They turned up at 9 this morning.


good to hear! xx


----------



## janw

7.6 this morning, better than the 9.9 at bedtime last night, no more crisps woman!
Off to see Dr at noon, get the results of my blood test for heart failure, take along my week's worth of BP measurements (which are mostly good....most Normal or the odd High normal - only one in lowest hypertension range).
Fingers crossed no bad news.
Two minutes silence at 11.00am today, Remembrance Day.


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me but that was after a 1 unit correction earlier because as you know I hate starting the day high. I increased my basal by 1 unit last night and needed a 2 unit correction at bedtime when levels ended up in double figures, so I am still struggling with being too high or too low. My stats are a mess with just 82% in range for the last 7days and a shocking 10% below although quite a bit of that is down to Libre reading low. Still, must do better!

@Kaylz Can you tell us what a macaroni pie contains other than the obvious.... I am guessing cheese? Interestingly I have never had mac and cheese as a meal. The only macaroni we had as children was a sweet pudding similar to rice pudding. I certainly hadn't heard of it in a pie either. Tattie and bean pie sounds like a diabetic nightmare. Triple whammy carbs!

@SueEK Sending more (((HUGS))) I can so relate to your emotional response to tooth extraction. Will you be going for an implant? I couldn't justify the expense unless perhaps it was a front one and not sure I could face the surgery. I got a palate for my extraction at the back but just couldn't get away with it. It made me lisp and feel sick and you can only see the gap if I belly laugh, so just not worth the effort of persevering to get used to it... sadly a waste of money!

@Gwynn So pleased your day went well and you enjoyed your birthday food.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh.... Forgot to Congratulate @adrian1der and now @Lanny on your House Specials. Gold stars for you both!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Can you tell us what a macaroni pie contains other than the obvious.... I am guessing cheese? Interestingly I have never had mac and cheese as a meal. The only macaroni we had as children was a sweet pudding similar to rice pudding. I certainly hadn't heard of it in a pie either. Tattie and bean pie sounds like a diabetic nightmare. Triple whammy carbs!


It's literally just macaroni cheese in a pie shell, there's no pastry lid to it though just the macaroni filling, I love macaroni cheese growing up, tattie and bean pie is mince topped with mashed tatties and beans on top (also without a pastry lid), there's also mince and mealie pies (mince and white pudding) xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 this morning, feeling a bit better plus my 50 miles running in October medal arrived yesterday so that cheered me up, did a good hills run in the evening so that all helped.

@SueEK - sorry to hear about your tooth extraction.  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Thank you Colin.  I’ll have a look at Glasses Direct.  I need bespoke varifocals which usually need measuring, but will see what they can do.  Otherwise I’ve used ASDA in the past.  1.5 hours drive away but a good choice of frames.  Sometimes it’s a pain living so far from civilisation at fhe far end of Cornwall.
> 
> 8.6 this morning.  Woke from a hypo at 02:31 and put pump onto temp basal of 90% for 6 hours.  You can’t win.
> 
> @freesia I have been where you are employment wise.  Fingers crossed something better will turn up soon.  Good luck.
> 
> @Gwynn.. lovely looking cake.


Varifocals are going to be expensive wherever they come from I guess. 
I tried varifocal contact lenses and eventually we settled on the correct prescription but there’s no way I was going to pay over £100 for a 30 day supply for the cheapest option!


----------



## ColinUK

Late to the party today after 9 hours of sleep. Yup nine hours! 
And a 5.3 to boot!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Late to the party today after 9 hours of sleep. Yup nine hours!
> And a 5.3 to boot!


So pleased you had a good sleep Colin. Hope it is the first of many!


----------



## ColinUK

Barbara I was more pleased with the 5.3!

Especially after mince pies last night


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Barbara I was more pleased with the 5.3!
> 
> Especially after mince pies last night


To me it just shows the power of sleep! Hope you enjoyed the mince pies!


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz no never heard or seen tattie and bean pie down here, sounds good though, although the macaroni one sounds yuck as I don’t like macaroni xx
@Grannylorraine well done on getting your medal - so well deserved, I admire anyone who has the discipline for running.  Hope you are recovering well. Xx
@rebrascora no definitely won’t be having an implant, the reason this one was removed is because the bone has disintegrated due to gum disease, had it since my 20s and this is only my 2nd loss so although I’m sad I’ve lost it, I think actually I’ve done quite well.  My brother has lost almost all of his teeth. The only thing I hate more than teeth are eyes, I’m sure we all need therapy for something  xx


----------



## SueEK

Oops sorry @Lanny i forgot to congratulate you on your HS xx


----------



## adrian1der

Kaylz said:


> I don't like plain pork pies


Having been raised in Melton Mowbray, I don't understand how can anyone not like pork pies


----------



## adrian1der

Been on calls all morning so only just catching up. Checking in with a 5.9 at 06:11 this morning.

Many congrats to @Lanny on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Thank you Colin.  I’ll have a look at Glasses Direct.  I need bespoke varifocals which usually need measuring, but will see what they can do.  Otherwise I’ve used ASDA in the past.  1.5 hours drive away but a good choice of frames.  Sometimes it’s a pain living so far from civilisation at fhe far end of Cornwall.
> 
> 8.6 this morning.  Woke from a hypo at 02:31 and put pump onto temp basal of 90% for 6 hours.  You can’t win.
> 
> @freesia I have been where you are employment wise.  Fingers crossed something better will turn up soon.  Good luck.
> 
> @Gwynn.. lovely looking cake.


Just an observation, I worked in an opticians before I retired so know the value of a good optometrist and the need for measuring for varifocals and bifocals. I’ve been today to get my varifocals adjusted as they become loose over time and therefore they don’t sit right making it harder to see through properly and in my case give you mega headaches. If you order on line how do you go about getting them adjusted if that happens? If the specs are single vision that’s fine but anything more complex I would  implore everyone to buy their specs from a high street or independent opticians. You pay extra because of the after service.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Late to the party today after 9 hours of sleep. Yup nine hours!
> And a 5.3 to boot!


I once had 9 hours sleep. It was over three days though!


----------



## freesia

@Lanny and @adrian1der congrats on the HS


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Just an observation, I worked in an opticians before I retired so know the value of a good optometrist and the need for measuring for varifocals and bifocals. I’ve been today to get my varifocals adjusted as they become loose over time and therefore they don’t sit right making it harder to see through properly and in my case give you mega headaches. If you order on line how do you go about getting them adjusted if that happens? If the specs are single vision that’s fine but anything more complex I would  implore everyone to buy their specs from a high street or independent opticians. You pay extra because of the after service.


Sometimes there’s a link up between physical optician chains and online companies. 
Vision Express I know do with online opticians for testing, fit and aftercare etc with the actual specs coming from an online company.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Just an observation, I worked in an opticians before I retired so know the value of a good optometrist and the need for measuring for varifocals and bifocals. I’ve been today to get my varifocals adjusted as they become loose over time and therefore they don’t sit right making it harder to see through properly and in my case give you mega headaches. If you order on line how do you go about getting them adjusted if that happens? If the specs are single vision that’s fine but anything more complex I would  implore everyone to buy their specs from a high street or independent opticians. You pay extra because of the after service.


I absolutely agree, when I first got varifocals they said it might take a while to get used to them, but I was nauseous, dizzy and kept tripping up. I could only describe it as it felt like my eyes were in different heads. When I went back, they said no wonder as they were so out of alignment. Once correctly adjusted it was perfect.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Sometimes there’s a link up between physical optician chains and online companies.
> Vision Express I know do with online opticians for testing, fit and aftercare etc with the actual specs coming from an online company.


I didn’t know that. Do they charge if you need any adjustments? Otherwise what do they get out of it?


----------



## Pattidevans

The eye tests at ASDA are very very basic, but they are good at measuring for varifocals etc.  I have had several pairs from them in the past, after having the tests/prescriptions done by Specsavers and they have  been absolutely fine.  However, have just discovered there's a Vision Express about 25 mins drive away.  Will have a look there tomorrow.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> The eye tests at ASDA are very very basic, but they are good at measuring for varifocals etc.  I have had several pairs from them in the past, after having the tests/prescriptions done by Specsavers and they have  been absolutely fine.  However, have just discovered there's a Vision Express about 25 mins drive away.  Will have a look there tomorrow.


The price difference between ASDA and Specsavers is incredible. For years i've paid over £400 for varifocals and prescription sunglasses at Specsavers. Last year, i got both pairs for £125!! I've had no problem with them at all.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I didn’t know that. Do they charge if you need any adjustments? Otherwise what do they get out of it?


They don’t charge for eye tests or for adjustments. 
Clearly they have a commercial arrangement with the online company.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. First up it seems 

BG 4.7

Raining out there this morning. I may not be able to get out there to walk.

Wife was a bit off yesterday evening. Sigh. Today is a new day...

Just under 3 weeks until my eye op.


----------



## Kopiert

6.9 this morning - not great but given what I ate last night I'll take it! 

My wife and one of my daughter had to move her out of her flat. Turns out she had a lot of stuff so an exhausting day which they rewarded themselves with a huge burger from a local pub. Included me in that. Avoided most of the bun, but it was a very messy burger!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.8 today 
tested before lunch yesterday and was 6.1 

I have my C-19 booster jab today 
have a great day everybody


----------



## mage 1

6.1 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me this morning on a fingerprick. I was a bit confused that my sensor had expired before I got up, then I remembered that there had been a clock change after I put it on!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 dipping to 4.8 before breakfast so a few sips of juice needed. Glad its friday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today.  Drizzle and 11deg pretty miserable here in Poole.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.9 today.
It’s wet and miserable this morning so no gallivanting about. Did 6.5 miles yesterday and my hip/back/pelvis is protesting. I got ONE Christmas present yesterday, it’s a start! The biggest problem is there just isn’t any shops in town anymore and I’m loathe to go to a bigger city. I hate shopping as it is without travelling miles and still hate it. So,what do I do? Put money in Jeff Bezos pocket and more shops close down? It’s a tricky one. 

Have a grand day all. And @freesia TGIF!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 after an atrocious sleep. 
Awarded myself a day of work today and I’m going to do nothing more than laze around in PJs and watch telly this morning before heading out for a stroll this afternoon.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.5 for me this morning


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today.  Had a prawn cocktail for tea yesterday with big prawns, I’ve decided I don’t like big prawns, small ones are much tastier and not chewy, disappointing!!  Grey and raining here but not cold so that’s good.  Just doing preparations today for having our new worktops/sink and taps put in on Monday, got to remove everything from the kitchen so I’ve had a caffeinated coffee this morning, I’m such a devil, knowing how to live it up!,
Have a good day all xx
PS as regards glasses mine cost £650 for varifocals from Boots, Specsavers put my lens in slightly ‘off’, couldn’t see a thing, felt dizzy and nauseous. They adamantly refused to acknowledge their mistake and so had to go to Boots, get a retest, they examined the lens, measurements etc and confirmed they had been fitted incorrectly. Specsavers also wrongly diagnosed my grandson as having really poor eye sight and after 6 weeks of him struggling with strong lens was found by an independent optician to have perfect eye sight.  The optician involved was resent for further training, disgusting, although the manager was very upset about it but would never step foot inside a Specsavers again.  I would be too scared to order online with such a ‘weird’ prescription, always need follow up for adjustment.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 today, struggling to see the keypad it's that dark! Mum switched the lamp off and my keypad gets no light when the weather is as it is (raining) xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 

DEz


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning, looking better


----------



## SB2015

4.8 This morning.

A weaving course cancelled so now have three days unplanned, and the sun is shining.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning. 6.9 today.
> It’s wet and miserable this morning so no gallivanting about. Did 6.5 miles yesterday and my hip/back/pelvis is protesting. I got ONE Christmas present yesterday, it’s a start! The biggest problem is there just isn’t any shops in town anymore and I’m loathe to go to a bigger city. I hate shopping as it is without travelling miles and still hate it. So,what do I do? Put money in Jeff Bezos pocket and more shops close down? It’s a tricky one.
> 
> Have a grand day all. And @freesia TGIF!


Don't know what sort of things you are looking for but RSPB have lots of nice looking stuff in their catalogue or on-line.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone at 7:28am it was 6.9 and within target

My other tests
9:43am before breakfast 7.7 within target - 38g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 0.5 units humalog correction
22:41pm bedtime and also 15 minute hypo check 5.2 back within target but below 7 - 8mmol for bedtime - had 2x rich tea biscuits and 1x 2 finger kit kat
22:20pm bedtime 4 hours after tea 3.8 no idea why so feel useless at not knowing why - treated with 4x dextrose tablets

@Sally71 @Kaylz @rebrascora @everydayupsanddowns


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning, hoping to get a run in today, but not sure with my colleague off if I will get a lunchbreak and no way am I going out when I finish which is likely to be 10pm.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.1 for me at 05:57 this morning. Dinner last night was very late, more of a supper than a dinner which I suspect is the reason I am back in the 6s. Pouring down on the school run this morning but a bit brighter now. I suspect we might be in for a day of sunshine an showers. Have a good one everyone and remember it's the weekend tomorrow


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me this morning but hit 12.1 through the night so needed a 2.5 correction despite another 1 unit basal increase so I am back up to 5 units at bedtime now. Starting to get a bit frustrated with the lack of consistency these past few weeks during the night. It's really odd because my daytime levels and doses are pretty steady. I am almost at the point of dropping below 80% TIR and definitely achieving personal worst results on a daily basis just now. I know 80% is still acceptable but I'm not at all happy with it and 9% below definitely isn't acceptable but an improvement on the 10% I had a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lanny

11:40 BS 7.2 Sigh! “WHAT a difference a day makes: 24 little hours” as sung by….I just can’t remember at this moment, so soon after waking! So, LR has gone back up as I THINK my cycle is over & no more low waking readings of the last few days? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

This series of Rupauls Drag Race has been quite surprising & last night’s was the most surprising yet with nobody going, another lip sync to win, 2 Ru Peter badges anyway & the last 4 for the semifinal next week! But, all were absolutely brilliant in the acting challenge this week! I loved it!


----------



## Kopiert

Disappointed my HbA1c came back at 42. Just into prediabetic - up from 40. Down to bad food control and exercise over the pandemic. Surgery already called to arrange a doctor's appointment. Likely to be pushed down the statins route....again


----------



## Lanny

Ah hah! Just remembered! “What a difference a day makes? 24 little hours!” As sung by Dianah Washington:-

Oops!   It seems that I can’t paste the youtube video here!


----------



## Lanny

Kopiert said:


> Disappointed my HbA1c came back at 42. Just into prediabetic - up from 40. Down to bad food control and exercise over the pandemic. Surgery already called to arrange a doctor's appointment. Likely to be pushed down the statins route....again


I know how going up a bit feels like when I went up from 63 to 67 from July to September but, it’s a warning sign & things are changing, from Levemir to double strength Tresiba, to address that & get my Hba1c going down again, hopefully?

I just had to pick myself back up, dust off & carry on!

A little  to encourage you @Kopiert & you CAN do it to improve your next Hab1c!


----------



## rebrascora

Kopiert said:


> Disappointed my HbA1c came back at 42. Just into prediabetic - up from 40. Down to bad food control and exercise over the pandemic. Surgery already called to arrange a doctor's appointment. Likely to be pushed down the statins route....again


An increase of 2 units is really very minimal and there is a margin of error in all testing so I would not be too hard on yourself, but if you know your diet and exercise have slipped a bit, (and the pandemic is a perfectly acceptable excuse for that) then you know what to do to fix it again. You are right at the bottom of the pre-diabetes range with 42 so in my opinion the Dr should be congratulating you on keeping it low. As regards statins, ask for the breakdown of your cholesterol results and make a note of them and ask why the Dr feels you are at risk when your diabetes is well managed. In my opinion your Dr should be looking at you as an individual when prescribing medication, so quoting NICE guidelines for diabetics in itself shouldn't be enough to warrant prescription. That is just my view, but I would want to know that they were prescribing for me rather than just ticking boxes. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.1 this morning.  Better than for a while.  97% in range for the last 24 hours.  85% for the last 7 days and only 1% below which is a refreshing change!

@rebrascora It's sooooo unpredictable, but chin up, you will get there.


----------



## rebrascora

You would think that daytime levels would be the most difficult to control because that's when we are eating and therefore having to manage more variability, My morning basal dose has been 24units for months now and holds me nice and steady until the evening and then levels start to climb and don't respond to corrections and of course then I am tempted to rage bolus. Might try bringing my evening basal dose forward again to 7pm and see if that helps, but it caused me to hypo through the night last time I tried that.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora keep going, you'll sort it. 
@eggyg have you tried Etsy for shopping? There is everything you could ever want, lots of handmade/individual/personalised things and if you only shop UK, it supports small businesses. I've bought some lovely gifts off the site before.

Yay!!! Its Friday, i'm home from work and i'm having a couple of glasses of wine tonight after this week. I hope everybody has a good evening.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> @rebrascora keep going, you'll sort it.
> @eggyg have you tried Etsy for shopping? There is everything you could ever want, lots of handmade/individual/personalised things and if you only shop UK, it supports small businesses. I've bought some lovely gifts off the site before.
> 
> Yay!!! Its Friday, i'm home from work and i'm having a couple of glasses of wine tonight after this week. I hope everybody has a good evening.


ENJOY X


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> @rebrascora keep going, you'll sort it.
> @eggyg have you tried Etsy for shopping? There is everything you could ever want, lots of handmade/individual/personalised things and if you only shop UK, it supports small businesses. I've bought some lovely gifts off the site before.
> 
> Yay!!! Its Friday, i'm home from work and i'm having a couple of glasses of wine tonight after this week. I hope everybody has a good evening.


I’m planning on some chocolate !


----------



## Bexlee

It was a 4.8 when I got up this morning. Busy day and had a number of 3.4-3.9. Just murdered a few more jelly babies. Cadburys nut chocolate chilling in the fridge like at @freesia in need of a Friday night treat!


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> It was a 4.8 when I got up this morning. Busy day and had a number of 3.4-3.9. Just murdered a few more jelly babies. Cadburys nut chocolate chilling in the fridge like at @freesia in need of a Friday night treat!


I've been chomping JBs today as well. Enjoy the chocolate!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks like I may be first up this morning.

BG 4.5. Still in the 4's. Ok though.

Weight back down to goal weight. Phew!

Spent yesterday afternoon and evening putting up the Christmas decorations as my daughter and her daughter will be coming here today. Not sure how long they will stay. They always seem to be dashing from one place to another.

We had a good day yesterday too.

Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today .back in five’s which I as happy about hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning following 2 Lift tablets at 4am for a 4.0.... Ha! Just caught it .... twice.... before I hit the red! Took my evening Levemir at 7pm, which definitely helped stop the evening rise, but dropped me low in the night as i suspected it might. Will need to look at going to bed with levels a little higher I guess.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.6 today and a wonderful flatfish on the Libre reader. ‘tis a thing of beauty.

A much brighter day, yesterday was terrible, wind and rain all day. The furthest I ventured was a two minute drive to Aldi to get a cast iron casserole dish. I saw them the day before when I popped in, but I was walking and there was no way I could carry it home. It’s no Le Creuset I don’t suppose, but at £25 against £200, I’m not expecting it to last a lifetime. The way I see it, I wouldn’t have got my money’s worth from a Le Creuset, not at my age! ‘tis also a thing of beauty!  I think maybe I need to get a life!

Have a super Saturday. 

Thanks for your suggestions re Christmas presents, Etsy and RSPB. I’ll take a look at those.
@Michael12421 that’s a wee bit low this morning.Hope you’re ok.


----------



## Telemóveis

Hi everyone 

6.1 this morning which is the lowest since my 5.2 last Friday (been stranded due to 10+ bedtime readings and being told not to correct bc we’re working out the right nighttime Levemir dose) 

The thing is I fell asleep without testing or injecting so how I got down here I have no clue 

Now officially running, done 2 5ks this week with dad, felt like I had never stopped, and blood sugars are coping. Just hoping it doesn’t affect the weight management too much


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 
a relief after some fast food and my booster jab yesterday evening 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

07:41 BS 5.3 Yay! MUCH better!  I had a VERY short day yesterday as I only got up after 4pm, DP busted twice & only ate breakfast before going back to bed again for a few hours! But, I’m feeling much more refreshed & SO glad to see the end of a rather unusual 2 cycles in a row: I really don’t like the few a year I get now; they surprise me every time & always have to change the bed! But, will be 50 before the end of this month & hopefully not TOO many more of them PPPlease? Two Hands Together Pleading! emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Have been watching this year’s Junior Bake Off & the second heat’s Biscuit Day challenge of making Poo Emoji shaped chocolate marshmallow teacakes was HILARIOUS & the messiest bakesI’ve ever seen!  Harry Hill is just SO funny with the children too!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whopping 9.8 today, hope I am not coming down with the lurgy my son has as I want to start a 6 week fitness challenge today which I will finish on Christmas Eve.  

Today I will be starting my Christmas cakes, a a couple of weeks later than usual due to my op, but they will still have a few weeks to be fed before decorating.

@Michael12421 - I hope you got those numbers up quickly.

@Telemóveis - well done on your running, there is a few of us on this thread that run.  

Have a good Saturday everyone.  love to you all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.9 today

@Michael12421 hope you've managed to get them up and are ok now

Well Bruce will no doubt be in a mood later, he's a grown man but asks my mum to phone him at 7:30am every Saturday to get him up, seems he left the net on on his phone all night as there's no way he was awake and on FB before 6am and his phone has ran out of power as going straight to voicemail, nobody to blame but himself but we'll all get it    xx


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg  and @Grannylorraine and @Kaylz .  Thank you yes the numbers came up very quickly.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today.  Feels a bit milder than the last few mornings, thank goodness.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. After a couple of dips into the red yesterday, i woke to a 5.9 this morning. Got to do a quick trip into town this morning to get birthday cards and go to the bank then back to clean, iron and sweep up the leaves in thr garden.

@eggyg, the dish truly is a thing of beauty.
@Michael12421 i'm glad those numbers came up quickly
@Kaylz i hope Bruce isn't too grumpy.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz i hope Bruce isn't too grumpy.


He's grumpy everyday, it's the fact we'll get sworn at for it when it's his own fault, phones still off so he's still not up and I'm really not in the mood for his crap but hey ho xx


----------



## Lucyr

11.9 here and feeling full of a cold


----------



## Kaylz

Well as predicted I just got shouted and sworn at down the phone, shouldn't ask for a wake up call if he's just going to act like that


----------



## SueEK

7.7 here. Been watching Owain’s drumathon on BBC Breakfast, he has raised over 1.6M, absolutely brilliant, such a nice guy.  Daughter and SIL going through a really hard time due to his depression, such a worry for everyone, I’m actually worried he might hurt himself, nothing helps, he’s on huge amounts of really strong medication, under the best psychiatrist in the south and seeing a counsellor, has huge support from all of us but he’s in such a dark place, I don’t know how my daughter copes, this must be 4 years now and he’s getting no better. Something happened on Thursday that I can’t share but it’s so out of character and he is so embarrassed and distraught over it, feel so useless, it’s a desperate situation.
@Michael12421 glad you have got your numbers up xx
@Grannylorraine hope nothing develops and you feel better soon xx
Have a good day xx


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today  Consistent if nothing else.  Be nice to get into the 6's at least.  Can't think what I'm doing wrong, nothing sweet or sugary, even for the lovely Jane's 73rd birthday yesterday.  I did finish the bottle of (real) champagne off though only 3 glasses.....


----------



## Lucyr

Lucyr said:


> 11.9 here and feeling full of a cold


I did double the ozempic to 1.0 yesterday for the first time so could be that making me feel wiped out too, but I think any side effects of that are usually more gastric related. It’s been a while since I read the leaflet as I didn’t get side effects last time.


----------



## Gwynn

Well, that was scary.

I just got a text notification to book a Covid booster.

Only 2 dates offered

One within the isolation period I have to do before my eye op. The other in 1 hours time today!!!

Beat that !

I am amazed


----------



## Lucyr

Gwynn said:


> Well, that was scary.
> 
> I just got a text notification to book a Covid booster.
> 
> Only 2 dates offered
> 
> One within the isolation period I have to do before my eye op. The other in 1 hours time today!!!
> 
> Beat that !
> 
> I am amazed


Blimey nothing like a bit of notice! Maybe they had a cancellation.


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning, I'll take that thank you. Night out with "the girls" tonight, first in almost 2 years - will be interesting to see what BG is like tomorrow morning....


----------



## Pattidevans

Feeling so much sympathy with @Rebrascorer.  Libre never stopped alarming last night.  It went off at 1am as I was going low so I set the pump to 80% temp basal for the rest of the night.  Libre subsequently went off from time to time with "lost signal" alarm, despite being on the bedside table where it always lives overnight.  Plus at one point I woke with nasty cramp in one leg. The alarms don't just wake me, they wake Julian too... so it's a right PITA.  In the end I turned the phone right off.... and then I was woken early by temp basal ending and alarming.  Why, after being low all night did it suddenly shoot up to 7.7 this morning?  No 2 nights the same so it's hard to adjust basal rates on the pump.

Arghhhh enough already! 

@eggyg I love the casserole!   Hope you find some suitable gifts.
@janw enjoy your night out!
@Lucyr hope you feel better soon.
@SueEK sympathies, depression is a horrible thing.  Spent over an hour on the phone yesterday to a friend who's husband is suffering very badly and of course it impacts on her.  Hope things improve for your family.

Everyone else enjoy your weekend!


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans  I don't have Libre 2 Patti so no alarms waking me up until my morning wake up alarm, other than thankfully, my body's internal alarm which is much more gentle and doesn't involve disturbing anyone else. There was then a minimal rummaging under my pillow for Libre, scanning, reaching for the tube of Lift tablets on the bedside table, munching a couple and going back to sleep that I barely really emerged from. Hardest part was getting the top off the tube! No putting the light on or being rudely awakened, just a gentle nudge from my body saying you better test and the scan result telling, me to top up on carbs. I do love my Libre for that ease of testing through the night. Then the alarm going off at 6.30am to say it's time to inject and get up, which I switched off and rolled over and went back to sleep after a scan of 5.1 (I will confess, if it had been 5.2 I would have got up then and claimed the House Special otherwise it would have been like looking a gift horse in the mouth), until the second alarm at 7am when I did inject and then get up. 
If I ever get the Libre 2 I may not bother with the low alarm as my hypo awareness is pretty good most of the time. Having a high alarm would be of more interest to me I think. 
The nighttime levels problem is frustrating at the moment though and it is interesting and some small consolation to know that people on pumps can also have difficulty with it.


----------



## Pattidevans

@rebrascorer... I was happily sleeping through the lows, though when I am awake I have good hypo-awareness, so perhaps it's a good thing I have the Libre2.  Usually with the pump I can get a flat line overnight, but this last couple of weeks have been so unpredictable with no discernable patterns and I have no idea why.  That's the frustrating bit!  At least Julian seems able to go straight back to sleep.  You do awfully well on MDI so don't beat yourself up!


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @rebrascorer... I was happily sleeping through the lows, though when I am awake I have good hypo-awareness, so perhaps it's a good thing I have the Libre2.  Usually with the pump I can get a flat line overnight, but this last couple of weeks have been so unpredictable with no discernable patterns and I have no idea why.  That's the frustrating bit!  At least Julian seems able to go straight back to sleep.  You do awfully well on MDI so don't beat yourself up!


I sometimes don't catch them before I dip into the red when they drift down very slowly and of course Libre always reads a bit lower than I actually am, so some of the red excursions probably aren't below 4 at all (I don't always check). I do love it when I wake up and catch it just before it drops into the red though. I appreciate that many people don't sense hypos during sleep and the signs are definitely much more subtle, so I understand why many people want the Libre 2 for the alarms, particularly for the nocturnal hypos. I may become one of them as I get more years under my belt with diabetes of course, as it is still early days for me.  
It is the same for me Patti. This recent spell has just been so unpredictable and I cannot figure out why and just doesn't make sense especially when levels are so stable through the day. As you say, just really frustrating, but hopefully I am onto a winning strategy now. My TIR has jumped up 5% this morning (last 7days results) so I am much happier with that but still plenty of room for improvement at 85%.


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Well as predicted I just got shouted and sworn at down the phone, shouldn't ask for a wake up call if he's just going to act like that


My 28 year old son shouts at me when I give him an Alarm knock every day.  The answer is usually, “I’m Awake”.   When I know he’s not!
Makes me wonder if it’s worth trying to wake him up for work


----------



## Pattidevans

@rebrascorer you're right, I always used to wake during nocturnal hypos, or thought I did... who knows because if I slept through without the Libre I wouldn't know would I?

You know 85% is pretty darn good!  I venture to guess there are zillions of T1s out there who are achieving much less than that... in a lot of cases blissfully unaware and don't care either.  The people who inhabit forums like this one are the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## DuncanLord

A 7.1 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

janw said:


> 6.7 this morning, I'll take that thank you. Night out with "the girls" tonight, first in almost 2 years - will be interesting to see what BG is like tomorrow morning....


Strangely enough I’ve just been invited out tonight by some ex colleagues. Can’t remember when I last was out without Mr Eggy! Now in a panic, getting picked up 5.40. Don’t know what to wear, do I need to paint my nails, shave my legs/pits?   Enjoy!


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> My 28 year old son shouts at me when I give him an Alarm knock every day.  The answer is usually, “I’m Awake”.   When I know he’s not!
> Makes me wonder if it’s worth trying to wake him up for work


That I could tolerate however I do not appreciate Bruce's behaviour and I never see an apology for it

I meant to ask you what content you get in Diabetes M without paid subscription? Discovered yesterday my Contour Next One can be linked to it xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone 
At 8:28am it was 4.1 for me following a night out and away with my hubby

Breakfast
10:24am 6.4 - 44g of carbs - 5 5 units humalog food - guessed the carbs which was 2x rounds of toast in Morrisons cafe

Teatime & Bedtime
23:44pm 10.4 had 1x malted milk biscuit. During the evening had 3x whisky & diet cokes
20:32pm 8.4 - this was my bgl from 19:56pm before tea but I used it for injecting after tea because I ate out - 67g of carbs - 7.0 units humalog food - 0.5 units correction


----------



## SB2015

A 4.3 very early in the morning, but once up the DP lifted me up to 7.9 before breakfast.
I am still tempted to do something about a reading in the low 4s but have learnt to accept that it will go up As soon as I am up and about.


----------



## SB2015

Lucyr said:


> 11.9 here and feeling full of a cold


Hope that you feel better soon @Lucyr


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> That I could tolerate however I do not appreciate Bruce's behaviour and I never see an apology for it
> 
> I meant to ask you what content you get in Diabetes M without paid subscription? Discovered yesterday my Contour Next One can be linked to it xx


I actually get the full package as Diabetic team put me onto the 4Sure Smart Duo Metre.  With that come the full DiabetesM app once you register the meter, by ringing and giving the serial number.  
All my data is then sent through to the Diabetes Centre within seconds.  
the food section I can’t find accurate foods, (Could be me) so I use FatSecret App.


----------



## SB2015

5.3 this morning.  So close!

I hope that you had a better night @Michael12421
@rebrascora I hang on to being told that 70% TIR is very good. The Libre tells us so much more than our finger pricks, and shows the overnight lows, but can also be overload

This must be a first.  I am up early as I wanted to check that my You Tube link is working for the song I wrote about living with T1 Diabetes, released today to celebrate World Diabetes Day
It is sung by family and friends and here  is the link to the You Tube video of_ The Best That I Can_

Links to You Tube not possible on here so try and search for 
Sue Briggs - The Best That I Can

It will be great if you can share this with anyone and everyone to raise awareness of what it  can be like to live with T1 Diabetes


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## Kaylz

@SB2015 can you tell me what to search to find it on YouTube as links to YouTube haven't been available via the forum for a while and I'd love to give it a listen xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Wow, nowhere near the first up this morning.

Arm is sore after the Covid booster jab yesterday.

I may have to do some exercise after yesterdays celebrations with my daughter & co. They brought the most delicious huge home made vegan lemon cheesecake !!!!

BG 4.5 why all the 4's? Happy tho  and Covid jab doesn't seem to have affected things there too  but an hour later and I am feeling a bit rough. Sigh. 

Late this next week will see the start of my 14 day self isolation before the eye op. I think I will do a count down to the op.... maybe


----------



## Kopiert

6.8 this morning.


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today hope you all have a lovely x


----------



## SB2015

Kaylz said:


> @SB2015 can you tell me what to search to find it on YouTube as links to YouTube haven't been available via the forum for a while and I'd love to give it a listen xx


Hi Kaylz

Search for Sue Briggs - The Best That I Can
I hadn’t realised that we couldn't post links to you tube

I hope you like it


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  Chilly 9deg atm with only 11deg expected.  Winter is on it's way.  Dull with a couple of blueish spots here in 
Poole.


----------



## Lucyr

Good to read the weather report for my town without even opening a blind.

10.8 this morning. Still feeling a bit off but just internal stuffiness and headache not outwardly coughing, sneezing or nose blowing etc. Lateral flow test negative too so time to get ready to play, least I won’t be hypo half way through the remembrance service.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 this morning. 
No walk/exercise today, just the Sunday cryptic crossword to tackle.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Woke up at 3am with a reading of 2.9! Not that I was really that low, (the Libre always reads lower than a finger prick at the bottom end. which is why I disable the low alarm at night, while my hypo awareness is reliable, it would always be going off, otherwise, and disturbing me and OH unnecessarily ) but I was obviously low enough to wake up. Jelly babies consumed, Libre showing 6 with an upward arrow 15 minutes later,  and I went back to sleep.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.7 this morning, just about to go out for my run.  Going bake another 7 Christmas cakes today, baked 7 yesterday, then that only leaves one more batch to make.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.5 for me today  But without Dr Banting's discovery I wouldn't be here, I will be forever grateful


----------



## Kaylz

Morning (again seen as already posted on the thread lol)

9.9 for me
xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.4 here after a week in the 5s (honest). Great way to start World Diabetes Day LOL.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 9.4 here after a week in the 5s (honest). Great way to start World Diabetes Day LOL.


Was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on lol xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. And it’s a beautiful one. A lovely 5.5 for me, Sauvignon Blanc induced though. I’ve scraped along the bottom all night.

Had an unexpected night out, which turned out to be an “ out out” night. I was disco dancing and everything! Out at 6, home just before I turned into a pumpkin! I haven’t slept, I have a really croaky voice and a headache. It was blooming brilliant. Good craic, food and drink. In the cold, light ( and sober) of day though I’m now worrying about being in such close proximity to potential virus carriers! 

Have a great day everyone, I’d like to think I will have a walk later on but in reality I may stay in my PJs and catch up with Strictly!


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. Stayed quite high all day yesterday post parkrun and another awful night of sleep. 
Call today with Survivors plus a bit of prep for an interview tomorrow morning and that’s all for today. 
Didn’t get the internal promotion but not too bothered because a friend got the role and it’s changed from what was advertised with more focus on the bits I didn’t actually want to do!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.1 and level overnight for the first time in a very long time.
@rebrascora i'm a bit like you in that i check my TIR regularly. The last 7 days i've been down to 77% largely caused by the new sensor showing i was in the 2's when blood was 4-6 plus a few hypos and a stressful week. I have felt a failure because it has gone down so much and the hypos are higher. 

Thanks @SB2015 for reminding me that i AM doing the best that i can. I've just watched you tube, well done and thank you for doing that to show what it is like living with diabetes.

@eggyg i'm glad you enjoyed your night out. If you ard worried about being amongst the masses, could you do lateral flow tests over next week? It might put your mind at rest. I have to do them twice weekly for my job but have 2 nights out and a long train ride coming up over the next few weeks so will be doing them more often to check.

A mixed day planned for today. A bit of ironing, a walk, a visit to mum and a bit more online christmas shopping (hopefully, as time is getting on). 


Have a good Sunday, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. And it’s a beautiful one. A lovely 5.5 for me, Sauvignon Blanc induced though. I’ve scraped along the bottom all night.
> 
> Had an unexpected night out, which turned out to be an “ out out” night. I was disco dancing and everything! Out at 6, home just before I turned into a pumpkin! I haven’t slept, I have a really croaky voice and a headache. It was blooming brilliant. Good craic, food and drink. In the cold, light ( and sober) of day though I’m now worrying about being in such close proximity to potential virus carriers!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, I’d like to think I will have a walk later on but in reality I may stay in my PJs and catch up with Strictly!


I won't spoil it for you but it was brilliant, Rose's dance brought me to tears.
You sound to have had a great night out.


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning, after a brilliant night out with x-amount of vodkas, lots and lots of dancing (and I was surprised at how I didn't need my inhaler - I think the exercise bike is paying even more dividends!), good laughs, good company, loved every minute and it was so very needed. Oh, and I also went to city centre with daughter etc before that, to see the Christmas lights switched on, with fireworks and laser shows too. @eggyg so glad your night out went so well too


----------



## Pattidevans

Glad everyone had great nights out.

7.9 this morning, but at last seeing a pattern I can do something about.

Need to clean the house today prior to house guests arriving this week.  Not my favourite activity, but at least Julian pulls his weight.


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me this morning


----------



## SB2015

Leadinglights said:


> I won't spoil it for you but it was brilliant, Rose's dance brought me to tears.
> You sound to have had a great night out.


It was an amazing dance, and I loved the special moment, whilst I sobbed.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today
I didn’t wake up until late and cake was consumed yesterday, so was relieved it wasn’t higher 

my arm still slightly sore, but I’m ok after the booster jab 
a lazy Sunday here for me, only just had breakfast (spanish omelette) 

hope everyones having a great weekend


----------



## rebrascora

Very pleased to report a 5.0 this morning.
I too had a night out last night. Went over to a friend's new house and took food and we had a few drinks and a catch up. Ate far too late and got the bolus wrong so ended up injecting 2.5 units correction at 1.30am for a 12.1, when we eventually stopped yacking and turned in. 
Taking the Levemir earlier seems to be helping I think.

@SB2015 Beautiful choral arrangement and execution. Well done! 

@eggyg and @janw well done "Party Girls"!


----------



## Lanny

11:41 BS 5.1 JUST overshot a HS by a wee smidge! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

LOVED Rose & Giovanna’s dance on Strictly last night & the special moment was especially poignant!  Also found the Centennial Remembrance Service Celebration at The Royal Albert Hall very moving & cried buckets!


----------



## SB2015

rebrascora said:


> @SB2015 Beautiful choral arrangement and execution. Well done!


Thank you.


----------



## fatbill

7.8 this morning, which is about average.
Not much different from my going-to-bed figure.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.2 yesterday and 7 today, busy day again and off to work, must dash. Have a good day xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.2. Work today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9. Toast and marmalade has fixed it.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.7 just now (although I got up about 1 hr ago) 

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 6.6 this morning.
Still needed a 1 unit correction at bedtime but definitely think I am getting to grips with it and injecting the Levemir earlier is helping..


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. It’s too early !

6.6 for me. Have a good day All


----------



## Gwynn

Dark and cold and this is supposed to be morning? It was only a few weeks ago it would have been warm and light at this time....ahhh next summer....

BG this morning 4.3

I totted up all the BG readings from the last 3 months and got an average of 4.9 HbA1c 28. Of course this does not take account of all the time my BG is raised between testing. So if I guess/adjust based on the calculation error I found at the last real HbA1c test my guess would be that my HbA1c is around 32. Just slightly lower than the last real blood test at the surgery. Of course this is all supposition and a bit of nonsense but I find it interesting. I wonder how close/far out my guess is.

Incredibly after way too much scoffing birthday cake, lemon cheesecake, et al, my body weight is exactly on goal at 56Kg and BG system hasn't broken. The very long walk on the beach yesterday probably helped. My wife actually came along (after a bit of persuasion) and we had a good time too.

Today, nothing planned...


----------



## Lucyr

12.8 this morning so think I’m winning highest fbg again. Feeling very hungover though haven’t drank alcohol in months, probably because I had a long hypo last night at church, that just wouldn’t come up


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.1 here. Going for my Covid Booster this morning. There’s now a closer vaccine centre, so I don’t have to trek all the way over to the other side of Oxford. NHS booking system says it’s 9 miles, so fulfils the pledge of everyone being within 10 miles of one, but I reckon that would involve driving straight through Blenheim Palace, and then down the runway at Oxford Airport, so I think I’ll do the 11 miles round by the normal roads.


----------



## Barfly

7.2 today.  Don't know what I can do to get it down.  Fasted from lunchtime yesterday and it's still over 7.  I may as well stop trying, it's just the way my old body is I suppose.


----------



## Lucyr

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.1 here. Going for my Covid Booster this morning. There’s now a closer vaccine centre, so I don’t have to trek all the way over to the other side of Oxford. NHS booking system says it’s 9 miles, so fulfils the pledge of everyone being within 10 miles of one, but I reckon that would involve driving straight through Blenheim Palace, and then down the runway at Oxford Airport, so I think I’ll do the 11 miles round by the normal roads.


Sounds best not to take that shortcut, probably within 10 miles as the crow flies but not everyone can fly. I have mine today too, there’s no parking nearby though so not quite worked out that side.


----------



## Gwynn

I love that Christmas tree. 

Inwas almost tempted to ask...where can I get one... but some might think I was being serious 

Where can I get one?


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.9 in Eggyland. I started to reduce my basal last week, firstly by half a unit morning and evening, no noticeable difference so upped both by one and it’s seems to be working. Fingers crossed. My Time in Target for the last seven days is 94%. Happy with that.

Absolutely nothing planned. I’m winging it today! Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## TinaD

BG 5.2 this morning at the end of a week of fluctuating scores which gave an average of 5.6. Not been enjoying the past week with grey skies and drizzle almost unrelenting, Cut the last of my roses yesterday, a bit tatty after the wet but still smelling sweet, even the cosmos is at last giving up although my fuchsias remain defiantly splendid. Only 36 days until light begins to increase ...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @TinaD on getting the House Special.

4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats of your House Special @TinaD and a great weekly average.


----------



## Gruers

8.1 today and off to golf. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.6 for me

Decided to break out my "spare" echo pen yesterday as had a did I didn't I moment on how much bolus I'd taken and couldn't check seen as it hasn't stored a dose in months and often isn't even displaying the 2 dashes anymore, I'll phone the health centre tomorrow to request a new spare, I did it online before but since they changed the system it no longer comes up with suggestions when you start typing something not on repeat (it was removed a while ago) and the dispensing label is so faded it gives no real help lol xx


----------



## Gwynn

Well done TinaD on the HS.

I've not seen one of those in a while now.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
After getting up late my BG was 6.8.
hopefully that’s the levels coming down again.  

@Robin 
NHS booking system says it’s 9 miles, so fulfils the pledge of everyone being within 10 miles of one, but I reckon that would involve driving straight through Blenheim Palace, and then down the runway at Oxford Airport, so I think I’ll do the 11 miles round by the normal roads.

What’s wrong with a cup of tea at Blenheim Palace then straight down a runway.   
You could always accuse the DF with messing with the SatNav.


----------



## ColinUK

7.3 when I got up but thought that didn't feel right to me and so tested again after a shower and a more reasonable *6.3* so that's the one I logged 

Just off the phone for a pre-screen chat about a vacancy I saw on LinkedIn which peaked my interest. I'm not an obvious fit and some of the required experience I have never done so was grateful for them showing interest. Payscale is literally double what I'm currently on so at the end I brought up that with my not being able to hit the ground running on one of the biggest KPI's they mention my salary expectations are below the indicated pay range.
All in all we had an interesting chat and they can hear how keen I am on the cause so if nothing else that's a good way to start the week.

Rest of the day today will be mooching about the place waiting for an engineer to come and fit smart meters.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucyr said:


> 12.8 this morning so think I’m winning highest fbg again. Feeling very hungover though haven’t drank alcohol in months, probably because I had a long hypo last night at church, that just wouldn’t come up


Not surprising after your horrible experience Lucy.  HUGS.

6.2 this morning, getting better.


----------



## janw

6.6 again - 2 in a row, happy with that, it seems to be about my average anyway ... when I'm good lol
Going grocery shopping with daughter and granddaughter soon, that will keep us on our toes. lol


----------



## Carolg

8.8 for me this morning after 7.6 last night. Quite motivated after coming back to forum. Thanks all xx


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all. A 5.7 tis morning at 05:47 following on from a 5.9 yesterday and a 5.6 on Saturday.

Congrats to @TinaD on the HS


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 for me today, so a slight improvement, got my son to do another lateral flow test as he isn't getting any better and starting coughing, but it came out negative again, so is just a lurgy, still hoping I don't get it.  

Managed to run 12.5km yesterday, first 5km were slow as my friend who has not run since she had covid at the beginnig of October wanted to try a run, so we met up and she joined me for the 5km which is why we took it easy, then I carried on as I wanted to do 10k, but got carried away, could have run more but stopped as I was near the coffee shop and it was almost 11am and I wanted to stand still for the silence.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## silentsquirrel

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.1 here. Going for my Covid Booster this morning. There’s now a closer vaccine centre, so I don’t have to trek all the way over to the other side of Oxford. NHS booking system says it’s 9 miles, so fulfils the pledge of everyone being within 10 miles of one, but I reckon that would involve driving straight through Blenheim Palace, and then down the runway at Oxford Airport, so I think I’ll do the 11 miles round by the normal roads.


Straight-line / as crow flies distance apps can be a *long* way out!  When we lived in Newport (the S. Wales one) I had a tutoring agency try to persuade me that Clevedon was a short distance away - they just could not grasp that as I was neither a crow nor possessed an amphibious vehicle capable of traversing the direct route across the Severn Estuary, it would not be worth my while for a 1 hour session!


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.4 for me today, so a slight improvement, got my son to do another lateral flow test as he isn't getting any better and starting coughing, but it came out negative again, so is just a lurgy, still hoping I don't get it.
> 
> Managed to run 12.5km yesterday, first 5km were slow as my friend who has not run since she had covid at the beginnig of October wanted to try a run, so we met up and she joined me for the 5km which is why we took it easy, then I carried on as I wanted to do 10k, but got carried away, could have run more but stopped as I was near the coffee shop and it was almost 11am and I wanted to stand still for the silence.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


You're clearly feeling OK if you can run 12km! 
I did a lovely slow steady Park Run on saturday. Intention was to run (or jog) the whole thing at as close to a steady pace as I could manage and looking at the stats afterwards I almost achieved that steady pace I was after. 
Hopefully today, assuming the engineer comes out on time, I'll head to the shops and treat myself to a pair of trail running shoes in anticipation of next weekend and the Hampstead Heath Park Run as that's going to be propper trail running!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.6 for me
> 
> Decided to break out my "spare" echo pen yesterday as had a did I didn't I moment on how much bolus I'd taken and couldn't check seen as it hasn't stored a dose in months and often isn't even displaying the 2 dashes anymore, I'll phone the health centre tomorrow to request a new spare, I did it online before but since they changed the system it no longer comes up with suggestions when you start typing something not on repeat (it was removed a while ago) and the dispensing label is so faded it gives no real help lol xx


I didn't know you could get an echo pen on prsscription. The DSN gave me mine but i'm back in GP care now


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I didn't know you could get an echo pen on prsscription. The DSN gave me mine but i'm back in GP care now


Yeah when you need a new spare you just order it through the GP's surgery, well that's always what I've been told to do, I phoned this afternoon wanting to chat to the pharmacist about it but the lad on reception wouldn't do that so I  had to disclose to him what I was after, he still tried to tell me after explaining as it's more than 2 years since I was last issued one I'd have to see the clinician so again I was like it's an insulin pen, I'm always going to need it so he spoke to someone higher who told him it was fine to put it through for the clinician to issue xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## SueEK

Morning all a whopping 8.7 for me. I ate a whole box of orange matchmakers last evening so no surprises there, don’t know why I had them but I did. Haven’t got my act in order since my op and seem to have a real block where my eating is concerned. Time for action and a kick up my bum me thinks. I have my D review on 1st December and I know it will have gone up, probably by quite a lot. 
Have a good day lol x


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me. Starting to find that my mid afternoon levels are rising now that I have shifted my evening basal to an earlier time. Needed 3 corrections yesterday afternoon and evening but TIR is up to 89% and just 3% below so that is looking much better.  

I had a lovely surprise yesterday when I got a letter to say ERNIE had picked my number out for a £25 prize. My premium bonds were bought for me when I was a child and either £5 or £10, which of course would be a lot of money then, but it's about 50 years ago so I had completely forgotten about their existence. Cheers Mam and Dad! 
I was half expecting an official looking letter the last couple of weeks as they had changed the road layout when I went into Newcastle the other evening and I ended up in a bus lane, because that is the route I have always used and I was half way across the traffic lighted junction when I realised that my road ahead was a bus lane now and no opportunity to alter my course. Goodness knows how long it has been like that but I would imagine it changed sometime in the last 2 years since I haven't been anywhere socially in nearly 2 years! Anyway, I am delighted that the official letter in my postbox was money and not a fine!.... Now, what to spend it on???


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It is still totally dark out there right noe.

Up a bit later this morning.

BG 4.6 Which is ok

A bit concerned about my pulse though. The Omron confirmed that it was 52 bpm this morning and it is now regularaly below 55 bmp. However, I need to get my eye operations over with before insulting the GP about my pulse.

Everything else is ok, no symptoms or ill effects. On retest it was 55 bpm (borderline warning). A reading below 50 bpm is considered critical and needs immediate attention apparently.

I must be super super fit. Hmmm.


----------



## Lanny

06:22 BS 5.2!   Bang on the nose for another House Special!

AND I’ve been in the tesco queue for Christmas delivery slots, thank goodness I decided to join the delivery saver plan at the end of October as I couldn’t get a slot for Christmas week last year & they wouldn’t take on new customers for the delivery saver, since 05:45 this morning with no. 17035!  I set alarm for 05:15 & shopped with everything in the basket ready to go & dozed off again until second alarm to join the queue as slots opened up at 06:00. Only took 22 minutes to get on, booked my slot for 22/12/21 & I’m done! But, festive food to order this year is very minimal with only large turkey’s so, only went for a whole roast chicken this year!

I completely forget to check in yesterday & can’t remember the exact time but, it was BS 6.0 yesterday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was watching Lego Masters both series 1 & 2 on All 4 & WOW!  The things you can build with lego bricks! Used to love lego as a child & I like the old style classic bricks as opposed to the newer more modern bricks with motors etc. as I’ve never been good with mechanical stuff!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After the sensor suddenly stopped working for a while yesterday evening it started up again and stayed in target! Woke to a 5.2!!

Congrats @Lanny on yours


----------



## Kopiert

A poor 7.1 for me today. Not entirely sure why, I had to sort out the dog this morning, so I was about 30 to 45 mins late in a measurement.


----------



## rebrascora

Many congratulations to @Lanny and @freesia on waking to the magic number. Hope it heralds a good BG day for you both.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.8 today but I’ve skirted close to the edge of hypoland all night. No alcohol was harmed in the making of this number! I was low before bed ( 5.9)  had my customary snack and read for 45 minutes. Quick swipe at lights out, 4.4! I believed it was compression so laid down to sleep. But of course I couldn’t, waited 10 mins, still 4.4. Checked on metre, 4.6! Two jelly babies, as usually they send me sky high instantly. Fell asleep, woke up suddenly 50 minutes later, 5.1! Should really have had another jelly baby but I felt so tired I didn’t have the energy, and I have the alarm on my Libre to wake me if I go hypo. Woke at 5 for loo. 4.7! I didn’t have anything as this is the time it goes up. It did. Basal back down by half again tonight. It’s blooming hard work sometimes isn’t it? 

Anyhoo, that’s my exciting night. Not quite like they used to be! 

Have a fab day all. Good work @Lanny. 

I’m going to leave you with a couple of photos of the fog that descended the Carlisle area just around dusk yesterday. We’d been out walking and the fog followed us back home. We stopped at the top of our hill to take photos over to the river. Never seen anything like it. Ethereal.


----------



## rebrascora

Kopiert said:


> A poor 7.1 for me today. Not entirely sure why, I had to sort out the dog this morning, *so I was about 30 to 45 mins late in a measurement*.


That will be why then! We call it Foot On The Floor syndrome (FOTF) or Dawn Phenomenon (DP) and it is caused by your liver (not so) helpfully dumping glucose into your blood stream to give you energy to start the day. I woke up on 4.4 at 5.30am and currently 8.0 even though I haven't had breakfast.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning. After the sensor suddenly stopped working for a while yesterday evening it started up again and stayed in target! Woke to a 5.2!!
> 
> Congrats @Lanny on yours
> View attachment 19123


Well done. You snook that in whilst I was writing the history of my life!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Dawn effect seems to have gone AWOL so far this week, not that I’m complaining, but she’s just subbed her teammate, Foot on the floor, it’ll shoot up in a mo. Had the Pfizer yesterday, very stiff arm this morning, which I didn’t get after either of the AZs or the flu jab. No other SEs so far, though.
Congratulations on the HSs, @Lanny and @freesia !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  5.8 for me today and within my target


----------



## Carolg

6.6 for me this morning. Travelling home today so good start.i get pfiser booster on Sunday along with flu. Had AZ jab last time so hope this ones as ok.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Barfly

Joining @goodybags this am with a 6.9.  Took these at the entrance to Canford Magna (very private, very expensive) school on Saturday.  The shoe gives you an idea of the size of this clump of fungi.  Dead centre of the lawn, possibly there's a stump of on old tree underneath this lot.


----------



## Lucyr

8.0 this morning, still not feeling great as have had a headache since friday but feeling better than yesterday.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.4 for me today, so a slight improvement, got my son to do another lateral flow test as he isn't getting any better and starting coughing, but it came out negative again, so is just a lurgy, still hoping I don't get it.
> 
> Managed to run 12.5km yesterday, first 5km were slow as my friend who has not run since she had covid at the beginnig of October wanted to try a run, so we met up and she joined me for the 5km which is why we took it easy, then I carried on as I wanted to do 10k, but got carried away, could have run more but stopped as I was near the coffee shop and it was almost 11am and I wanted to stand still for the silence.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Well done with run grannylorraine. I can’t run for toffee but walk a bit and more than used to. Hope your son is better soon. I had horrible cold a few weeks ago and paranoid that it was COVID but not. there seems to be a nasty going around
have a good day


----------



## SB2015

5.0 this morning..
Humphrey was very stroppy last night and kept asking for a callibration.
decided to give in get up and replace sensor a day early.  closed loop is not perfect.
have a good day


SueEK said:


> I ate a whole box of orange matchmakers


those little sticks are so morish


----------



## Gruers

8.3 this morning. Not much else to add really. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something today (really must make an effort to remember exactly lol)

Well 30th yesterday was a tad down, hoped my dad would make an effort and post a card but nope, ah well never mind mum and Bruce made up for his lack of thought xx


----------



## TinaD

House special again this a.m. WIsh I could hit consitent high 4s rather than having to regard them as a hole in one. BP 116/57, rpr 57. Been waiting for a Dr's appointment for 3 weeks and now have one for 23rd. I was supposed to check in after 2 weeks having reduced Losartan from 100mg to 75 as was getting downright wibbly wobbly when standing up. Since no supportive phone call available made solo decision to cut to 50mg. BP now looks pretty well spot on. Haven't lost any more weight so am ascribing it to improved walking speed - now managing a brisk (for me) 2mph over 1 mile with dog. Given that a year ago I had difficulty getting off the loo or rising from a chair or turniong over in bed I reckon I've made some decent progress. Weight pretty steady at 66kg despite noble efforts to lose a final 6kg (BMI 22). Managing to hold pain levels to tolerable on 12.5mg of steroids - fingers crossed that no flare raises its head and scuppers progress. Hope the weather is better for other members - can't see beyond the garden hedge this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 
And congratulations to today's HS trio @Lanny @freesia & @TinaD

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! Congrats on 2 House Specials in a row @TinaD You get a gold star if you can pull off the hattrick tomorrow!


----------



## Grannylorraine

A very pleasing but surprising 5.9 this morning, didn't think I was ever going to see the 5s again, only thing I did differently was to eat very late as I had running and yoga so didn't get home until 9.30 ish, that meal included a wholemeal rollthat has 37g of carbs, so wasn't expecting to see such a pleasing figure today.

@Lanny @freesia and @TinaD - congratulations on your HS today.

@Carolg - thank you, talking to people at yoga last night someone had this lurgy for several weeks, doctor got them PCR test as didn't think their lateral flow tests were correct, but still negative, ended up having chest X-rays, but all was clear, and she is still coughing now, so it seems.

@ColinUK - well done on your parkrun.  I am trying to get as many miles in as I can in case I get this lurgy as I do virtual challenges each month, although I seriously cut it down this month due to my surgery at the end of last month.

Have a good day everyone, the sun is shining at the moment in my part of Essex.


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.9 for me at 05:42 this morning. Grey and overcast in West Berks but we seem to have missed the fog.


----------



## janw

Whoa - got a hat trick of 6.6, that's three mornings in a row.


----------



## rebrascora

janw said:


> Whoa - got a hat trick of 6.6, that's three mornings in a row.


Congrats on your consistency but no prizes for a trio of 6.6's I'm afraid.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on lol xx


I'm doing lovely, thanks @Kaylz. The Internet connection here comes n goes (1 lonely bar of 4G yesterday, 4 whole bars today) so I'll pop in when I can. Has it snowed with you yet?


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> I'm doing lovely, thanks @Kaylz. The Internet connection here comes n goes (1 lonely bar of 4G yesterday, 4 whole bars today) so I'll pop in when I can. Has it snowed with you yet?


Only up on higher ground but apparently due a dusting sometime within the next week, been pretty dreich for days now xx


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning. 5.8 today but I’ve skirted close to the edge of hypoland all night. No alcohol was harmed in the making of this number! I was low before bed ( 5.9)  had my customary snack and read for 45 minutes. Quick swipe at lights out, 4.4! I believed it was compression so laid down to sleep. But of course I couldn’t, waited 10 mins, still 4.4. Checked on metre, 4.6! Two jelly babies, as usually they send me sky high instantly. Fell asleep, woke up suddenly 50 minutes later, 5.1! Should really have had another jelly baby but I felt so tired I didn’t have the energy, and I have the alarm on my Libre to wake me if I go hypo. Woke at 5 for loo. 4.7! I didn’t have anything as this is the time it goes up. It did. Basal back down by half again tonight. It’s blooming hard work sometimes isn’t it?
> 
> Anyhoo, that’s my exciting night. Not quite like they used to be!
> 
> Have a fab day all. Good work @Lanny.
> 
> I’m going to leave you with a couple of photos of the fog that descended the Carlisle area just around dusk yesterday. We’d been out walking and the fog followed us back home. We stopped at the top of our hill to take photos over to the river. Never seen anything like it. Ethereal.


Lovely photos @eggyg. Hope your levels have stayed ok.


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.something today (really must make an effort to remember exactly lol)
> 
> Well 30th yesterday was a tad down, hoped my dad would make an effort and post a card but nope, ah well never mind mum and Bruce made up for his lack of thought xx


Birthday ? 30th birthday ?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## SueEK

6.6 up late must dash x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

At last back in the 5's BG is 5.4 rats missed the HS by a smidgen

App update planned for today. A long complicated change.

Oddly, after yesterdays confusions over self isolation and thinking about how to get food, do Christmas, have the operation, recover, etc etc I feel very stressed this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
on waking 7.1 today following a slight night time hypo (3.8 @1:30)
had to reach for the glucose chews, probably had a few to many..

have a great day everyone


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all (sneaking back in with my tail between my legs) 

Woke to a lovely high 15.3 

As you can see I’ve been totally off the wagon again and last week had my annual review. The nurse was less than pleasant. Felt like a total child and had to deal with a lot of scare mongering about strokes and heart attacks. Basically they have given me till the end of February to get some weight off and to reduce the hba1c otherwise they will be suggesting adding in other medications alongside the metformin. I don’t want that. So this week I have started again. 

I hadn’t been taking the metformin properly for months as even the slow release affect my stomach and I can’t afford to have an attack on the middle of the day when I’m teaching or we have the children offsite with no toilets nearby! 

Can I just say…I hate diabetes!


----------



## Lanny

16/11/21 20:13 BS 5.8  Went back to bed in the afternoon, around 14:00?, after my early morning start to get tesco Christmas week delivery slot booked & my sleep is off kilter again!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Rather ironically, now that I’m in my final days of LR, the further splitting of injections from 2 to 3 these last week or so I’m starting to feel that the basal of 96 IS indeed too high now that I’m not getting so much trapped LR under my skin? Wasn’t 100 percent sure at first but, pretty much now after 2 days in a row of surprisingly lower readings than normal when going a bit longer in between meals: not gone hypo as yet but, only JUST headed off a hypo at 3.5 hours after eating the 2nd meal of the day 03:23 BS 4.9 & had a precautionary mint humbug just to cover the last half hour of active Novorapid! Good thing I had started dialling back the LR by -2 at 23:30, my current time for my evening doses this past week, as I’d ended up lower than I thought I’d be after breakfast when I got up last night! I only have slightly less than 3 pens left now & estimate I’ll be starting Tresiba on Saturday or Sunday as I want to start around lunchtime & aim to take all my meds with the basal once a day.

I’ll try to get a few hours sleep now, if I can, as I have a phone appointment this morning at 11:15 from my GP about my liver & the urgent referral to see the gastrointestinal team sooner? Also, have tesco shopping 11:00 to 12:00. Wished I’d changed it last night but, while eating breakfast, thinking about, composing & answering a PM from a rather scared new member starting insulin this past week I forgot: just hope tesco delivery ISN’T when GP calls! Eek! 

GBBO was rather a surprise last night in who got eliminated just before the final next week & a poor GBBO squirrel was rather startled, saw the poor thing jump a bit in the background, by the reaction of the star baker calling the family afterwards & being in the final!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.4


----------



## Lucyr

6.8 this morning!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.6 today. 

Boy, was I disappointed with last night’s Bake Off elimination ( no spoilers). I wanted them all to go through. They definitely deserved to. I don’t mind who wins now. 

Today I will mostly be doing house stuff. Got a busy few days coming up so need to pull my finger out. Tackle the ironing, do a bit hoovering and dusting etc etc. You know, all the boring stuff that comes along with having a house. 

Have a good day everyone. 

Welcome back @merrymunky. Just a wee observation,  just taking your Metformin ad hoc isn’t giving your stomach time to get used to it, so every time you stop,and then start again your gastric system thinks it’s a new drug and starts playing up. You may already do this, but make sure you always take it with your largest meal as this will help. I am very familiar with gastric problems and it’s terrible, but a lot of it ( in my case) is in my head. I worry I’m going to need the loo and start panicking and that effects my stomach as it does in “ normal” folks. Something to think about maybe? Good luck in getting back on the wagon. We’re all here to help.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!
I wanted all the bakers to go through too, @eggyg and @Lanny , but I suppose that would make choosing a winner in the final even more difficult. They all deserve to win!


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today that is three days in a row.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me after a single Lift tablet at 3am when I was 4.8. On the whole I am much happier though as my last 2 days have both been 100% in target with less frustration and effort involved. Don't want to tempt fate but it looks like DF has moved on. Apologies to her next host, but I've done my stint with her! 

@merrymunky So good to see you back but that reading is concerning. Maybe some different medication might be the way to go and shouldn't really be used as a threat. You are clearly struggling to manage your diabetes with diet and Metformin. Do you have the slow release version? If not ask about it and explain the situation about work and limited access to facilities to your nurse. Maybe something like Ozempic would help with weight loss and the diabetes. 
Hope Eris is doing well. Feel free to post a photo or two.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today.  My target range is 10-5 according to the diabetic nursie.  I have never been below 6 so I don't suppose I'll ever get a HS.
I took this yesterday while on my cycle ride from Parkstone Bay to Baiter just before the track ends at Poole Quay.  It was just magical with Shell Bay, Studland and Arne in the distance and Brownsea Island to the left.


----------



## TinaD

A disappointing 5.7 this morning after a poor night. Not sure what Welsh weather has in for us today -  the bright blue sky which greeted me as I rose has now become 90% grey cloud. Hoping for sun for us all.


----------



## Lucyr

TinaD said:


> A disappointing 5.7 this morning after a poor night. Not sure what Welsh weather has in for us today -  the bright blue sky which greeted me as I rose has now become 90% grey cloud. Hoping for sun for us all.


what’s disappointing about 5.7? I’d be very happy with that


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> Birthday ? 30th birthday ?


Yep xx


----------



## TinaD

Lucyr said:


> what’s disappointing about 5.7? I’d be very happy with that


I am striving for perfection - normal FBG is, supposedly, between3.9 and 5.4. I want total remission....


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 here xx


----------



## ColinUK

Rather surprising 5.1 this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.1 this morning but I will take that, as I had aleady been out of bed to the bathroom and was preparing to come downstairs when I remembered I hadn't tested.  Running and a 10 minute core session today. 

@merrymunky - good to see you back posting, you can do this, 

Have a good day everyone, sunny here in this part of Essex.


----------



## Carolg

11.3 this morning, but totally knocked off with travelling and awake a lot of night, but getting back to normal. Still to unpack yuk nice to see what is happening with garden now it’s colder


----------



## SB2015

4.8 this morning, new cannula and new sensor working well, and read6 for a busy day.

Happy birthday @Kaylz 



merrymunky said:


> Can I just say…I hate diabetes!


Yes you can.  Sadly it just won’t go away, so welcome back.
A new day and a new start.


----------



## janw

6.8 following a bad night, not sure if I'm up to going out to coffee morning today, might rest up as got granddaughter for a couple of hours or so tonight, whilst "mummy and daddy" go out for their anniversary meal.


----------



## ColinUK

@Kaylz Happy birthday!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  3.8 for me at 7:26am  then 6.0 at 7:54am after 4x dextrose and 1x rich tea biscuit 
- had 15.0 units of tresiba which I decreased this morning from 16.0 units to 15.0 units 

Other readings 
Bedtime 4.6 at 23:14pm
- had 3x rich tea biscuits 

Breakfast 9.0 at 9:39am
- 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.0 unit correction

I would be delighted to know what anyone thinks of these readings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

it was 6.0 for me first thing this morning.  That'll be down to the Bailey's Milk Chocolate bar that I was tempted to buy yesterday. But it was worth it. 

Happy Birthday to @Kaylz 

Dez


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.8 for me at 05:40 this morning. Looks like being a nice day and the good news is we are half way to the weekend


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Good morning  3.8 for me at 7:26am  then 6.0 at 7:54am after 4x dextrose and 1x rich tea biscuit
> - had 15.0 units of tresiba which I decreased this morning from 16.0 units to 15.0 units
> 
> Other readings
> Bedtime 4.6 at 23:14pm
> - had 3x rich tea biscuits
> 
> Breakfast 9.0 at 9:39am
> - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.0 unit correction
> 
> I would be delighted to know what anyone thinks of these readings


Hi Gill. I think the Tresiba reduction is probably a wise decision as I think you have had at least 2 basal tests abandoned due to hypos.  
According to DAFNE you should not have done a correction at breakfast as that is your first meal after your hypo, so it would be a good idea to keep a closer eye on your levels this morning in case you go low again. ie. Do a mid morning check.


----------



## Pattidevans

Wow!  I was AWOL for 1 day and 4 pages of activity to read!

6.2 yesterday and 6.9 this morning.  Considering the odd eating day yesterday (4 course lunch and no dinner) I’m happy with that.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Hi Gill. I think the Tresiba reduction is probably a wise decision as I think you have had at least 2 basal tests abandoned due to hypos.
> According to DAFNE you should not have done a correction at breakfast as that is your first meal after your hypo, so it would be a good idea to keep a closer eye on your levels this morning in case you go low again. ie. Do a mid morning check.


Thanks @rebrascora and do you think the decrease by only 1.0 unit was enough? I know I'll have to leave it a good few days to see if there is any change. When would you do another basal test?


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks @rebrascora and do you think the decrease by only 1.0 unit was enough? I know I'll have to leave it a good few days to see if there is any change. When would you do another basal test?


I find 1 unit difference in basal can make enough difference for me, even though I am on a higher dose than you although if I have been physically much more active or there is a very obvious trend then I will change it by 10% and see how that goes.
I think in your case, 1 unit is a good decision.
I would give it at least another 3 days to let that change take full effect before you think about checking it.


----------



## Bexlee

A belated very happy birthday @Kaylz.


----------



## Bexlee

5.3 for me today


----------



## Lanny

Well!  THAT was annoying! Just spent over an hour queuing on the phone to the health centre & told the doctor had tried to call me while I was engaged on the phone then, put on hold again to get the GP by the receptionist only for my mobile to ring & it was the GP! So, I hung up my landline! Why put in the letter to call at 11:15? That’s the way phone appointments are done: call at set time, to let the GP know I haven’t forgotten?, then wait for GP to ring me on or any time after the appointment: I DID forget one phone appointment before in the past & didn’t call & GP never called me back; this time GP tried calling me anyway while I was still queuing on the phone! 

THEN, it was a bit of a wasted call as doctor told me that my liver blood test done in October at the hospital were actually a bit better than the one done at the health centre in September! So, I think the new, to me, hospital doctor got into a bit of a presumptuous panic as these last few years my liver has waxed & waned quite a lot anyway in little bits & the GP said she’ll certainly refer me again to gastroenterology but, Covid has delayed the waiting list further & she can’t promise me when I’ll be seen! 

And here I was in a panic thinking things had gotten significantly worse for the new hospital doctor to say I needed to be seen urgently! 

The health centre was VERY busy today & was surprised by the very long queuing time to get through: worse than the appointments queue at 08:30 in the mornings to see the GP! 

Shopping arrived around 11:20 at the start of my phone queue, bagged it all in the porch & left it sitting while I waited & waited AND WAITED on the phone! My LR alarm went off at 11:30 & tried to do the first injection of 3 one handed while holding the phone & made a disaster of it as I thought I’d pushed it in only to discover I didn’t pull off the outer cap so, the LR was wasted inside the outer cap: REALLY shouldn’t have done that; no wonder it was completely painless as I didn’t get the needle in at all!  AND  for being an irritated numpty!

Shopping now put away & I’ll get some sleep now as I couldn’t manage any earlier: too anxious about “how much worse is my liver?”; still a bit annoyed but, starting to calm down as I’m a wee bit relieved that the liver is improved a bit!  & a reluctant  

Little Miss Grumpy just needs a bit of shut eye!  Off to bed now! A Stream of z’s emoji!

Rant over!  I promise I won’t be so grumpy after some sleep!


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to say! After that debacle of the first injection I very impatiently got off the phone with the GP before starting again & got all 3 in now! Oh! I forgot to take my pills so, I’d better take them too before I go to sleep!  I’m all in a tizzy!


----------



## Barfly

TinaD said:


> I am striving for perfection - normal FBG is, supposedly, between3.9 and 5.4. I want total remission....


Maybe some disagreement amongst medicos there, my diabetic nursie told me the range was 5-10 as normal.


----------



## Barfly

adrian1der said:


> A 5.8 for me at 05:40 this morning. Looks like being a nice day and the good news is we are half way to the weekend


Adrian-never wish your life away--don't worry it'll end soon enough!


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss MUCH Happier, after some sleep is reporting in with a waking 19:50 BS 5.9

I’m going to miss these 5’s when I’ll most likely go up once I start the Tresiba which, thanks to my earlier debacle, I WILL start on Friday at lunchtime: actually miscounted the pens yesterday & had 1 dose less than 2 pens this morning; I’ll do both doses tomorrow & that leaves less than two thirds of a dose left, I estimate, & no point in bunging in a partial dose! Just about 50 odd units wasted then, unfortunately because of that boo boo earlier, in the last pen!  So, that’ll bring me to lunchtime on Friday for 76 Tresiba starting dose! Do a week of that & see how it goes at the end of the week report to DSN? But, I’m expecting higher BS readings as it’ll mostly likely take some tweaking to get it right? 

Just had breakfast of a yummy chopped up chicken breast, prawns & chopped up smoked salmon sandwich with a tiny, just enough to bind, heinz saucy ketchup mayonnaise on thick white kingsmill bread: YUMMY & MUCH better on thick bread than the standard medium cut! 

In case I forget to report in tomorrow I’ll just wish all you lovely lot an up coming Very Good Morning & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## merrymunky

@eggyg No excuses for not taking it really. I just kept forgetting in the evening as my meals have been all over the place and I get distracted with Eris. I’m keeping a food and medication diary every day again now and making sure I tick it off as soon as I take it.

@Barfly I recognised that view immediately! I’m in Poole too. It a lovely walk isn’t it?

@rebrascora Yes those levels have me worried too. I have essentially lived off carbs and sugar recently. I mean, ridiculously so. When I started trying again in June/July time those levels started to come down after a couple of weeks so hoping with enough effort they will gradually work their way downwards again. No wonder I wake up feeling like I’ve been hit by a bus sometimes. I think I spent so long managing the diabetes so well in order to get pregnant and carry Eris safely that I never really came to terms with the fact that this condition is for life. Now I think the real hard battle is beginning. It’s a harsh reality to face and I hate myself for falling so off the wagon after having an hba1c of 35 in pregnancy. It’s 69 as of august. Not as bad as when I was first diagnosed but not far off and I’d definitely end up back there if I carried on the way have recently. I have been on the slow release for a months now but even they cause issues but it’s settling again after a few days consistently taking them.

Oh, who am I to deny you of Eris pictures? She’s grown so much. She’s running about all over the place, babbling away, she has lots of words now and is just the sweetest and funniest little girl. She is obsessed with Minnie Mouse, Hey Duggee and books. She loves to empty the saucepans and mixing bowls out of the kitchen cupboards that aren’t child locked and likes to steal my work lanyard when I get home and parade around the house in it! She still sleeps though the night but as soon as she’s awake she’s raring to go again. 

Prepare for major spam…


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.0 for me.

@merrymunky you'll do it i'm sure. The photos of Eris are lovely, she looks such a happy little girl.

Have a good day all


----------



## Lanny

05:26 BS 4.5 Eek!  Didn’t expect to get up so early this morning & just heading off a hypo with a sip or two of full sugar coke! It turned out that I only got up last night to eat, take LR at 23:30 & then, went to bed, again! I had another yummy sandwich as it’s quick to make & waking in the 4’s didn’t give me much wriggle room: only had the coke as a precaution whilst making sandwich!

Just finished munching & had NR! I’m now currently watching All 4 Grand Designs House of the Year 2021 with the first episode of 4 surprising houses with only 1 going onto the short list of the final 4: 4 houses in each of 4 categories with 1 from each making it to the final.  Looking forward to seeing all the houses & see which one wins it?

A proper Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to reduce by another -2 LR last night & it looks like I needed it but, maybe a good thing as I’m more or less back to a normal ish day pattern!


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. I love how different the readings can be in the space of a minute. 1 finger says 15.3, another says 13.2 and then the first finger again says 14! Either way it’s too high…


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning. 
Reduced my evening Levemir by 2 units last night after a very active day yesterday but still needed a couple of Lift at 3am or thereabouts when I woke up on 4.1. Just caught it before it hit the red again. Phew!   
I have a new 7day personal best TIR this morning 95% in range with 0% below! (Never had a 7 day period with no hypos!) Yay! Not only that but I actually have 4 days consecutive of 100% TIR. Can't believe how my diabetes management is suddenly complying and it isn't like my basal insulin doses are correct and stable as I am still needing to tweak them. Just shows the difference routing the DF can make! 

@merrymunky Eris is absolutely gorgeous and growing up so quickly. Definitely not a baby anymore. Thanks for the lovely photos.
Hope you can get a grip of your diet again. I used to live on carbs and sugar, so I understand what it is like and it is an addiction, so not surprising that you keep falling off the wagon. Cutting the carbs right down to break the craving cycle and then eating more fat to make it sustainable is what has kept me from stepping back onto the slippery slope..... even though I need sweets for hypo treatments occasionally. You being a fussy eater and vegetarian makes it so much more difficult though, so I do sympathize and especially when you have a busy job and Eris. I really hope you can find a way to gain control for the long term AND most importantly, it not be difficult. For me that is the mind blowing part about eating low carb. I just don't crave those foods anymore and it is relatively easy to refuse. 
I do wonder if the vegetarian products you eat are too highly processed and that is compounding the problem for you as regards cravings. There was a program or podcast recently about "ultra processed foods" being addictive and this being part of the problem with diabetes and obesity in our population. Eating minimally processed foods has also helped me and cooking from scratch. Sometimes it is really hard work to motivate myself and I can't be bothered but when I can, I batch cook, so that on the days when I come in knackered, I can have one of those meals I have cooked and frozen. Really hoping you can find a sustainable way forward with this.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.2 this morning. A bit on the low side.

Ate some flap jack yesterday. Not planned but I just couldn't resist. I may go on a longer walk today to exercise it away. I enjoyed it though! 

App update yesterday took all day but went well. Home made pizza went well too.

Nothing planned for today.

Have a great day


----------



## rebrascora

PS. @merrymunky I particularly love the photo of her in the yellow jumper. She has a quizzical expression on her face.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 

8.0 today. 

Have a good day


----------



## janw

7.6 this morning, think it is a combo of up earlier, plus I have my delayed appt with my DN at 8.40am, was dying to do a pee, but needed to get a sample too, so was doing a bit of a war dance in bathroom trying to get organised! rofl Yes I did have some pasta last night, but tested after eating it and was 6.6, so .... babysat granddaughter last night so mummy and daddy could go for their anniversary meal, and the sweet darling hits her 3rd birthday today - where did those years go??? We will see her later on today at some point, she has lots planned.
Here is granddaughter with the new double-sided easel grandad bought her and the talking till from Uncle C that they gave her early yesterday evening


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. Another near miss. 

Dez


----------



## mage 1

5.9. For me today.Didn’t get much sleep last night had my booster yesterday and my arm is very sore I didn’t have any soreness with my other two jabs .  might needed a little  snooze this afternoon.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Which numpty left her Libre low alarm set at 5.5, (which is what I set it on when I’m gardening so I can see a hypo coming and head it off) and got woken up from a lovely deep sleep at 2am when it buzzed!
My arm was very sore this time too, @mage 1, after the Pfizer, it wasn’t after my two AZ's.


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  11deg atm. high of 13deg and cloudy - wind's getting up 14mph. in Poole today.
@merrymunky -- lovely pics of your daughter she looks a real cutie.   Maybe bump into you on the Baiter walk.  Watch out for the old codger on an e-bike in a silly hat (Aussie slouch hat).


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.1 today. 
@merrymunky good to see you back and loving seeing how Eris has grown, lovely photos.  You can do it!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 7:41am it was 12.7 for me this morning because I chose the wrong thing to do at bedtime last night and had 2x 2 finger kit kats! Done 15.0 units of tresiba and 2.0 units suggested humalog correction.

Other bgls
22:32pm 5.8 within target but below 7-8mmol for bedtime


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 again for me today.
 In a rush, cut and blow and ‘tash removal this morning. Pick up Mr Eggy’s Darjeeling from our local coffee and tea emporium, meet middle daughter on her lunch break, primarily to help me chose some sports clothes for granddaughter’s birthday, but we will pop somewhere for lunch too! 
Im planning on walking and need to set off at about 9.30 ish. I’m showered but haven’t had my breakfast and as some of you know, I need to make sure that’s eaten and back out again before I can leave the house! I hate early appointments! 

This afternoon baby Zara is coming for her first sleepover. Mummy and daddy are going to Newcastle to see Sam Fender ( yeah, me too. Apparently he’s a singer). I may be on early tomorrow! 

Have a fab day everyone. 

And as everyone else is showing baby pics, here’s the girl herself. She’s 8 months old now! She isn’t really in the woods with her Gaga’s teddy, but Mr Eggy is experimenting with his photography at the minute. We were at the woods on Monday and he’d taken the photo of Zara a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. 
And I’ll catch up on all the posts a bit later x


----------



## mage 1

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Which numpty left her Libre low alarm set at 5.5, (which is what I set it on when I’m gardening so I can see a hypo coming and head it off) and got woken up from a lovely deep sleep at 2am when it buzzed!
> My arm was very sore this time too, @mage 1, after the Pfizer, it wasn’t after my two AZ's.


I had az for my two jabs and my booster is   moderna hopefully it will only take a day to  calm down


----------



## Lucyr

6.4 this morning, and the headache that started last friday has finally gone, looks like side effects from Mondays phizer booster jab are gone too


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 today

Bruce was off work yesterday morning to attend a doctor's appointment, the end of last week he noticed a gland in the back of his neck was swollen then his neck got sore, he phoned the health centre on Tuesday afternoon and the doctor phoned back 5 minutes later to tell him to attend at 10am Wednesday, by Tuesday night the swelling had gone down, I had told him it was probably a reaction to his flu jab last week and doctor confirmed that yesterday but he was given cream because he'd been scratching at it cause it was irritating him    xx


----------



## TinaD

Barfly said:


> Maybe some disagreement amongst medicos there, my diabetic nursie told me the range was 5-10 as normal.


Diabetes UK says - 
Normal and diabetic blood sugar ranges​
For the majority of healthy individuals, normal blood sugar levels are as follows:


*Between *4.0 to 5.4 mmol/L (72 to 99 mg/dL) when fasting [361]
*Up to *7.8 mmol/L (140 mg/dL) 2 hours after eating
For people with diabetes, blood sugar level targets are as follows:


*Before meals *: 4 to 7 mmol/L for people with type 1 or type 2 diabetes
*After meals *: under 9 mmol/L for people with type 1 diabetes and under 8.5mmol/L for people with type 2 diabetes
Diabetes.org says as above: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My diabetesmyway scot nhs says Normal blood glucose ranges for people without diabetes are *3.5–5.5 mmol/L* (millimoles per litre) before meals and less than 8 mmol/L two hours after meals. Foe people with diabetes, the closer the blood glucose is to normal, the better.

So there is some difference of opinion but not so high as 10.


----------



## Kaylz

@TinaD whilst that is advice printed people have varying targets dependant on personal circumstances and discussed with whoever provides their care so not everyone has the same target ranges xx


----------



## TinaD

FBG 5.6 this morning. Small, very fat pony barely visible through low cloud/fog is, as usual, determinedly eating. She smugly knows that her pregnancy will prevent me enforcing a strict diet.


----------



## TinaD

Kaylz said:


> @TinaD whilst that is advice printed people have varying targets dependant on personal circumstances and discussed with whoever provides their care so not everyone has the same target ranges xx


I am not looking at "target" since my supposed medical advisers have not set any. I am looking for normal levels to achieve remission.


----------



## Grannylorraine

A much improved 5.6 for me today, although I have full body aches and a scratchy throat this morning, and struggled with my run last night which is only 5K, was quite slow for me, and I have started bleeding again, so  don't know if that is still from the op just over 3 weeks ago or that the polyps they removed were not the cause of my bleeding.

@merrymunky - Eris is lovely a real cutie.  I agree with @rebrascora - you can do it, but it is hard when you eat a high carb high sugar diet as that was me pre-diagnosis, and like you I have fallen off the wagon at times and gone back to that way of eating.  Keep coming on here for support.

Have a good day everyone, sunny here in Thurrock part of Essex, but looks cold, haven't ventured outside yet.


----------



## Kaylz

TinaD said:


> I am not looking at "target" since my supposed medical advisers have not set any. I am looking for normal levels to achieve remission.


My point was referring to the picture you posted in response to barfly's comment which indicate targets which are dependant on individuals and circumstances

In regards to your testing then you may well be in a "normal" range, remember meters aren't 100% accurate and have a tolerated error margin


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.4 for me at 05:40 this morning.

Not a lot to report today, just trying to catch up on some work


----------



## Leadinglights

Grannylorraine said:


> A much improved 5.6 for me today, although I have full body aches and a scratchy throat this morning, and struggled with my run last night which is only 5K, was quite slow for me, and I have started bleeding again, so  don't know if that is still from the op just over 3 weeks ago or that the polyps they removed were not the cause of my bleeding.
> 
> @merrymunky - Eris is lovely a real cutie.  I agree with @rebrascora - you can do it, but it is hard when you eat a high carb high sugar diet as that was me pre-diagnosis, and like you I have fallen off the wagon at times and gone back to that way of eating.  Keep coming on here for support.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, sunny here in Thurrock part of Essex, but looks cold, haven't ventured outside yet.


I don't know what your surgery was but I wonder if you have been doing a bit too much exercise too soon afterwards.
I hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.6 again for me today.
> In a rush, cut and blow and ‘tash removal this morning. Pick up Mr Eggy’s Darjeeling from our local coffee and tea emporium, meet middle daughter on her lunch break, primarily to help me chose some sports clothes for granddaughter’s birthday, but we will pop somewhere for lunch too!
> Im planning on walking and need to set off at about 9.30 ish. I’m showered but haven’t had my breakfast and as some of you know, I need to make sure that’s eaten and back out again before I can leave the house! I hate early appointments!
> 
> This afternoon baby Zara is coming for her first sleepover. Mummy and daddy are going to Newcastle to see Sam Fender ( yeah, me too. Apparently he’s a singer). I may be on early tomorrow!
> 
> Have a fab day everyone.
> 
> And as everyone else is showing baby pics, here’s the girl herself. She’s 8 months old now! She isn’t really in the woods with her Gaga’s teddy, but Mr Eggy is experimenting with his photography at the minute. We were at the woods on Monday and he’d taken the photo of Zara a couple of weeks ago.


iTunes through up a Sam Fender tune this morning!


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all

4.3 this morning and a nice straightish line, though it was 6.1 at 3.32 am.  Woke up then to use the bathroom and was awake until at least 6am.  Strange the things you think about when you can't sleep, but I didn't think hubby would appreciate being woken at 4:30 to be asked if we have any white bread in the freezer as I need 30g to make almond sauce today...

Lovely photos of little girls.... 

Hope all of you are well this grey and gloomy day in Cornwall.


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> I’m now currently watching All 4 Grand Designs House of the Year 2021 with the first episode of 4 surprising houses with only 1 going onto the short list of the final 4: 4 houses in each of 4 categories with 1 from each making it to the final.  Looking forward to seeing all the houses & see which one wins it?


I watched that last night. The thing that struck me was that none of the houses had a chair that you could remotely call comfortable! I wouldn’t have wanted to live in any of them. I wonder if they bundle all their clutter and comfy sofas into a self storage unit and hire some designer stuff when they hear the judges/film crew arriving. One of the houses even had a garden where every plant was at exactly the right size and stage of flowering/foliage…almost as if it had all arrived from the garden centre that morning.


----------



## Barfly

TinaD said:


> Diabetes UK says -
> Normal and diabetic blood sugar ranges​
> For the majority of healthy individuals, normal blood sugar levels are as follows:
> 
> 
> *Between *4.0 to 5.4 mmol/L (72 to 99 mg/dL) when fasting [361]
> *Up to *7.8 mmol/L (140 mg/dL) 2 hours after eating
> For people with diabetes, blood sugar level targets are as follows:
> 
> 
> *Before meals *: 4 to 7 mmol/L for people with type 1 or type 2 diabetes
> *After meals *: under 9 mmol/L for people with type 1 diabetes and under 8.5mmol/L for people with type 2 diabetes
> Diabetes.org says as above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My diabetesmyway scot nhs says Normal blood glucose ranges for people without diabetes are *3.5–5.5 mmol/L* (millimoles per litre) before meals and less than 8 mmol/L two hours after meals. Foe people with diabetes, the closer the blood glucose is to normal, the better.
> 
> So there is some difference of opinion but not so high as 10.


Thanks for this Tina, makes me wonder what's happening at my surgery, since lockdown they've become like the local MI5 spooks, totally unaccessible and hidden from sight........


----------



## Barfly

Pattidevans said:


> Hi all
> 
> 4.3 this morning and a nice straightish line, though it was 6.1 at 3.32 am.  Woke up then to use the bathroom and was awake until at least 6am.  Strange the things you think about when you can't sleep, but I didn't think hubby would appreciate being woken at 4:30 to be asked if we have any white bread in the freezer as I need 30g to make almond sauce today...
> 
> Lovely photos of little girls....
> 
> Hope all of you are well this grey and gloomy day in Cornwall.


Grey and gloomy-  Lovely morning here in Bournemouth, check out the bay behind yours truly....


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucky you!!!!


----------



## merrymunky

Barfly said:


> Grey and gloomy-  Lovely morning here in Bournemouth, check out the bay behind yours truly....View attachment 19153


And I was stuck at work all day! Pah


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> I watched that last night. The thing that struck me was that none of the houses had a chair that you could remotely call comfortable! I wouldn’t have wanted to live in any of them. I wonder if they bundle all their clutter and comfy sofas into a self storage unit and hire some designer stuff when they hear the judges/film crew arriving. One of the houses even had a garden where every plant was at exactly the right size and stage of flowering/foliage…almost as if it had all arrived from the garden centre that morning.


Funny you should say that! That first episode of this series gave me a hankering to start watching the previous 5 series on All 4 starting from 2015 when the first architectural prize usually presented “behind doors”, as it were, first “opened up it’s doors” with Grand Designs to show the public the houses up for the prize: every year since 2015 except for last year 2020!

In series 1 Kevin made the point that all the minimalist look means you need somewhere to hide “all your shit” & opened up all the cabinets in a row to show teeming shelves of toys & stuff put wily nily inside them: also, showed REALLY messy junk rooms in some of those immaculate houses that year, 2015, where all their stuff is hidden from view!   By the way, I don’t like this current laughing emoji as it’s more of a cheesy grin than a laugh! But, I DO really like the rolling in laughter Like reaction emoji!

It made me laugh that Kevin did that just to show us, at home, that real people, with children & families, live in those houses & have messy cupboards and/or junk rooms too behind the perfect facades!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.4

Yesterday afternoon I had both my 'flu jab and a Covid booster jab


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 4.6 Another Eek!   Again awake early to head off another hypo! A couple of sips of full sugar coke as I post!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

DRAT!  Thought it would be nice to post the last post of yesterday & have the first post of today but, Alas! My slow typing & I see a notification come up so, SOMEONE has finished posting first!

So, I might as well take my time, now! 

Just as well my next dose of basal will be Tresiba later this morning & hopefully no more waking in the 4’s for a while at least?  I ended up with 49 units left in 1 pen & 30 units left in the other for a total of 79 so, plus that 32 I wasted with the one handed phone in my hand debacle that would have been enough for one last dose! As it was, it was definitely a pang to squirt all that all out to empty the pens before binning them!

Oh! THIS has just happened AGAIN to me a few times in this post so…… Am I the only one to have my emojis almost always show up at the top of the post when I use the dots to access them, have to delete that, make sure the cursor is where I finished my text & post the emoji again?: it’s tedious to have this keep happening; especially when I use SO many emojis!  Am I doing something wrong? Making me feel like a numpty!


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 9.4
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I had both my 'flu jab and a Covid booster jab


Knew it! @Michael12421 got the first post of the day in with a one sentence post! 

I liked it because it’s better than the lows you have posted in the past!

It takes less scrambling around like I had to to yesterday & this morning! Good thing the coke is ready to hand on my bedside chest of drawers table top but, it’s warm & that’s not great!


----------



## Lanny

There we are…06:07 BS 5.5  And I’ll have breakfast now!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I have reassessed my personal goals and because of that I have increased my goal weight to 57Kg. This will take my BMI to smack in the middle of the chart for ideal BMI and, more importantly, I feel better and look better too. I originally went down to 54.something and I looked dreadful, felt good though but it was an undue strain to maintain it at that level. With winter and less exercise looming I felt it a good idea to resduce my stress of trying to keep to an almost unachieveable goal.as long as I don't start climbing ever upwards but hold my weight at (or near ) the goal then that's ok.

BG 4.4  it's nearly always the low 4s now. This is good as long as it doesn't drop to the 3's. Bodes well for my next HbA1c test whenever that is.

Went for a long long walk yesterday as it wasn't so cold and it wasn't raining!!! Enjoyed it too. I have a great little mp3 player which gives me a completely random selection of classical music pieces as I walk. Without it I would be so bored I would probably not bother to exercise at all.

I start my pre op self isolation on Sunday...

Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 on rising ( not waking as I was already awake!) 
Baby Zara has been a good little girl. Went to bed no bother at 7.I heard her murmuring to herself at 4.45, scratching at the travel cot,  clicking her tongue and just generally chatting. She did this for about 40 minutes so I was awake. Eventually dosed off but not for long as she cried out at 6.15, which is her getting up time. I’m afraid I committed the cardinal sin of sitting her in front of CBeebies whilst I did my basal and warmed her bottle up. I’d forgotten you needed eight arms and eyes in the back of your head with a baby! 

I’m not sure when I’ll get my breakfast, maybe about lunch time! 

Have a good day. TGIF to the wage slaves.


----------



## Kopiert

6.6 for me this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.6 for me. Not bad after booster vaccine testerday and a night out with the girls last night. Food and 2 1/2 glasses of wine, on a week night as well!! Tired this morning. Glad its Friday!


----------



## mage 1

6.2 for me today.after going to bed at 8 pm I didn’t have any sleep the night before due to my arm be very sore after my booster.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Dawn Effect is still waking up later than I am, not that I’m complaining, but it would be nice if she gave me a bit of notice before she sets her alarm clock for 4am again.


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Dawn Effect is still waking up later than I am, not that I’m complaining, but it would be nice if she gave me a bit of notice before she sets her alarm clock for 4am again.


Oh dear! Joining the club with me in waking up early heading off hypos!


----------



## SueEK

Snap @goodybags a 7.1 for me also. Shock this morning as my scales show I have put on half a stone in 2 weeks, better sort that out, guess it because I’m not doing any form of exercise.
I was gobsmacked yesterday. My daughter told me she is having a firm come in to do a home cocktail party for her birthday and you can have as many cocktails as you like for £45!!  I said I can’t have cocktails really and she said that I’m not a real diabetic as my level is in the pre-diabetic range. Needless to say my daughter got a verbal lesson in T2 diabetes grrr!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Barfly

7.0 today.  dull and overcast today in Poole, 12-13deg no wind, so off on the bike around Whitecliffe, Baiter Poole Quay and Hamworthy again.  I usually do the Hengistbury Head ride to Christchurch on a Monday when it's market day, less trafffic up the head on a Monday so it's better for a bike ride.  I try to avoid the week-ends, too many ordinary dog walkers and professional dog walkers with their multiple long leads and half a dozen dogs.


----------



## Lanny

I just loved that pic! Despite the sign; that little birdie is defiantly sitting on top of it!


----------



## TinaD

5.3 this morning which is gratefully received but undeserved as I gave in to a pot of yoghurt at midnight to quell rumblings. Another grey morning but visibility now 4km whereas yesterday morning it was 200m, mild and very still not a leaf trembling.


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning but I dropped 3 times during the night and caught it each time in the mid to low 4s so feeling well chuffed... (Breath on finger nails and polish on lapel emoji). I kept my evening Levemir at 3units because I wasn't so active yesterday but clearly that was not the right decision. Unfortunately I then totally blotted my copy book this morning due to a change of routine because I stayed at Ian's last night and ended up hypo before breakfast, not helped by the fact that I didn't have enough Levemir in my cartridge for my morning dose when I woke up, so by the time I got home changed the cartridge and injected the 5 units I was short, I was behind with my morning routine and as I sat down to have breakfast, I was horrified to see Libre showing 2.8 with a vertical downward arrow   although I was aware that I was starting to feel wobbly... scoffed 2 fizzy worms pronto to slow the drop and did a quick finger prick 3.3 (not good but at least not as bad as Libre suggested) and then ate the breakfast that I had just prepared. All good now at a nice 5.6 with an horizontal line but a big red mark on my Libre graph.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.8 for me xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.9 and got the lurgy I think now as I ache all over. I feel rubbish and get upset when I can’t run or do exercise.

@Leadinglights - I had a gynae op, my hubby said the same as you that maybe I am over doing things.  

have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning after a remarkably flat day yesterday with readings between 4.8 and 5.8 all day. 
Been for a walk to the local post office to collect the parcel containing test strips which they left a "We can't be bothered to put this through your letterbox this time although we usually manage just fine" for. Of course this huge delivery office can't find the package. 
"You sure it's here you're picking it up from mate?"
"Well that's the instructions on the card I've just shown you..."
"We normally have problems finding your stuff don't we?!"
"Yes. Yes you do. Every single time. And it's not as if it's ever anything important like medical supplies or prescription drugs which keep me alive"
"Well mate, don't know what to do because we've looked and it's not here."

Utterly, utterly useless.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me earlier this morning.   

Dez


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:43am it was 9.5 above target for me but it's only a tiny bit above target - had 15.0 units of tresiba and at this level I will correct if needed at breakfast time.

Bedtime
23:39pm 6.9 within target but below 7 - 8mmol for bedtime so had 2x rich tea biscuits but then a while later had 1 more

Before tea
19:09pm 5.7 - 96g of carbs - 9.5 units of humalog food but.....ended up after finishing tea having a baileys éclair 6.72g of carbs with no humalog with it being under 10g

During the evening had 1x whisky & diet coke and 1x bag of bacon frazzles 11g of carbs

I would love some replies on what anyone thinks of my bgls


----------



## adrian1der

A 5.5 for me at 06:41 this morning. I have to head into town this morning - covid booster at 11:35


----------



## Leadinglights

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.9 and got the lurgy I think now as I ache all over. I feel rubbish and get upset when I can’t run or do exercise.
> 
> @Leadinglights - I had a gynae op, my hubby said the same as you that maybe I am over doing things.
> 
> have a good day everyone
> /QUOTE]
> When I had my hysterectomy I was told I should not even do vacuuming for 6 weeks (not that I needed an excuse) or any lifting.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.8 for me xx


That's a nice level there @Kaylz - for me it would be within target


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK sorry to hear your having issues with your stuff, my things go to Bruce's and there's a sign on his door and I leave a note in the tracking to leave things behind the porch door, one day it was a different postie and he took it back to the sorting office despite leaving Bruce a package behind the porch door, damned annoying as it's only open while Bruce is at work but thankfully being a small town I messaged a woman at the sorting office on FB and she put it back out the next day lol xx


----------



## Pattidevans

4.4 which was fine as it’s been a straight line all night.  However it’s just alarmed to say 4.3, fingerprick is 5.5 so not doing anything about it.

Houseguests arriving later today for the weekend, so I expect it will be mad now with more food/drinks than normal.

Some of you seem to be getting plenty of exercise, good for you!

@ColinUK what a dire situation.  However it might help to know that parcels are the responsibility of the seller until the buyer has actually received them (sale of goods act 2015 IIRC).  So rather than get into it with the post office, I’d ring the seller and let them sort it out.


----------



## Robin

mum2westiesGill said:


> 23:39pm 6.9 within target but below 7 - 8mmol for bedtime so had 2x rich tea biscuits but then a while later had 1 more





mum2westiesGill said:


> I would love some replies on what anyone thinks of my bgls


Looks like now you’ve reduced your basal a bit, you may not have needed that third rich tea. Especially as you were only just below target at bedtime.


----------



## janw

got a 6.00 this morning, thought it might be a high one after having a 6 inch subway yesterday lunchtime, but I guess managing 32 minute on the exercise bike, after dinner, did the trick


----------



## Carolg

Good morning, 7.3 this morning after being exhausted yesterday evening. Busy day today but taking my time around things x


----------



## Carolg

Good morning today 7.7 and much better for past 5 days. Need to get tea time level sorted  out


----------



## ColinUK

Just had a phone call from the post office. They found the parcel. 
Peculiarly it was apparently on top of the staff lockers.


----------



## rebrascora

That WOW! is as much because they actually admitted it, rather than that that is where they located it!


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all. 11.3 for me today. Better than the last few days but still frustratingly high. I am being so very good this week though so hoping I continue a downward trend.

In other frustrating news I had a very, very faint shadow of a line on my routine lateral flow test this morning so had to book a pcr test and call into work to let them know. I have had a bit of a tight feeing chest for a couple of days and Eris has had a cough following a cold so can’t be too careful. I’m double jabbed and have already had it once. It’s ripping through our school again and taking down people who have also had both jabs and had covid previously.


----------



## Lanny

11:31 BS 7.1 JUST a smidge over target 5 hours after breakfast & 1st. Tresiba dose just went in! First impressions are VERY good!  I didn’t notice this until I had the needle in& dialling up 76 units: the back of the pen DOSEN’T stick out like the Levemir & Novopens & I just press the button; a LOT easier to push in large doses for my small hands & I could hear the reservoir, I’m guessing, emptying slowly so, definitely need to count to the full 6 seconds to get the full dose! I always counted to 24 with LR & NR: was told at the start to give it 10 seconds; it takes me about 20 to 24 counts to get the full 10 seconds as I count much faster! Now then, we’ll see if I can stay around 7 in between meals today?


----------



## rebrascora

Good luck with the Tresiba @Lanny. Really hope it works well for you and will be interested to follow your progress with it.


----------



## Kaylz

30c in the living room and I'm sat shivering, was 7.5 before dinner, took 4.5u to cover my sandwich and cake bar and less than an hour and a half later was hypo and sweating like goodness knows what!    Haven't done anything different today and obviously I never usually have this problem, hoping it's just a one off! xx


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> 11:31 BS 7.1 JUST a smidge over target 5 hours after breakfast & 1st. Tresiba dose just went in! First impressions are VERY good!  I didn’t notice this until I had the needle in& dialling up 76 units: the back of the pen DOSEN’T stick out like the Levemir & Novopens & I just press the button; a LOT easier to push in large doses for my small hands & I could hear the reservoir, I’m guessing, emptying slowly so, definitely need to count to the full 6 seconds to get the full dose! I always counted to 24 with LR & NR: was told at the start to give it 10 seconds; it takes me about 20 to 24 counts to get the full 10 seconds as I count much faster! Now then, we’ll see if I can stay around 7 in between meals today?


Hope the Tresiba works for you. I expect it will take a few days before you know whether the dose is correct. If I remember rightly (I was considering it at one point), it lasts three days, but you take it every day so the doses overlap, and this means when you first start on it, it takes three days until you’ve got it up to full strength in your system.


----------



## Lanny

Well! I deliberately held off eating lunch for an hour & rather alarmingly in 1 hour at 12:32 BS 9.1 a 2mmol rise! Went ahead & had lunch with a +4 NR correction for starting so high & it’s still high around the 1.5 hours mark 14:24 BS 11.4 & it may not have peaked yet as I find I peak around 2 hours after these days!

In reading the info leaflet it says 3 days to see full effects as it lasts for 42 hours & it’ll be Monday at least before any changes! I may need to compensate a LOT with NR corrections this weekend! Left a message with my DSN but, not expecting a call back until Monday at least!


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to say! I’ll wait & see what it peaks at at 2 hours, now 1 hour & 54 as I look, before deciding to correct with NR?


----------



## Kaylz

Personally I wouldn't correct at 2 hours @Lanny unless your certain on how much NR you still have on board, when I was newly diagnosed and wasn't sure if I got a full dose of Tresiba I was advised to just correct with my NR if needed until my next dose xx


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> anket 30c in the living room and I'm sat shivering, was 7.5 before dinner, took 4.5u to cover my sandwich and cake bar and less than an hour and a half later was hypo and sweating like goodness knows what!    Haven't done anything different today and obviously I never usually have this problem, hoping it's just a one off! xx


Obviously not having the hypo problem but also sitting in my lounge with a blanket round me as blooming freezing x


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> Obviously not having the hypo problem but also sitting in my lounge with a blanket round me as blooming freezing x


I don't have a blanket unfortunately lol, the sun was streaming in all morning and I was cosy before but cause I was sweating that much whilst hypo I just can't get warm, have had a cuppy and still cold! xx


----------



## Sugarcoated

I was 5.2.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Personally I wouldn't correct at 2 hours @Lanny unless your certain on how much NR you still have on board, when I was newly diagnosed and wasn't sure if I got a full dose of Tresiba I was advised to just correct with my NR if needed until my next dose xx


Thanks for that @Kaylz  I’ll do that then & correct before dinner!

Suspected I hadn’t peaked 14:53 BS 12.8 at 2 hours & 5 minutes!


----------



## Barfly

Good bike ride this morning all undone by the fish and chips lunch on Poole Quay midway through!  No sunshine but an eerie quality to Poole harbour with mists hanging over Shell Bay Studland on the left out of sight and the Purbeck Hills in the distance.
This taken from the footbridge East of Hamworthy Park.  I should have done a panoramic shot but so many settings on this new Xaomi 'phone I get lost in the menus......and I'm a retired I.T guy...sad 'ain't it!


----------



## Lanny

Do you have a hot water bottle @Kaylz


----------



## Barfly

I bought a couple of USB insole footwarmers for those cold nights, they are brilliant, although tethered by the cable...They were about £10, the best £10 I ever spent....  If you want I'll try and find a link...


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Do you have a hot water bottle @Kaylz


Sadly not, I gave mines to my mum when the washer in hers went and she's never bothered to see about a new washer or hot water bottle xx


----------



## Kaylz

Barfly said:


> I bought a couple of USB insole footwarmers for those cold nights, they are brilliant, although tethered by the cable...They were about £10, the best £10 I ever spent....  If you want I'll try and find a link...


Thanks for the offer of looking for a link but they aren't something I'd be interested in, mostly only my upper body that gets cold especially after sweating like I was when I was hypo xx


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just got a call back from DSN & she says my BS is doing really well & to give Tresiba a week before any changes! The Tresiba is still getting up to speed & will need a bit more Novorapid while it gets there! Only correct before meals if needed! BS is starting to come down now 16:18 BS 10.9 at 3 hours & 29 minutes after mark! Will see where it’s at when I eat dinner later?


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @Sugarcoated on the HS


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 8.6 for me. Up early and off on a shopping day with a friend. We travel, shop, coffee, shop, lunch, shop, drink, shop, meal....you get the picture. Have a good day yourselves.

@Michael12421 i hope your levels go up quickly.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

My last day of freedom for a couple of months as I self isolate before eye operations. I will go for a walk 5his morning (if it's not too cold). A bit sad and stressed by the prospect of being locked in my own home for a while. Sigh.

BG this morning 4.8 nice

Weight spot on nice

Etc etc yawn

Minor update to App today to include a rolling self isolation status and duration. Should take about 30 minutes. An obvious update. But I only just thought of it.

Bought a Ninja Foodi online last night as a Christmas present for my wife as she seems to have gotten into cooking and cooking gadgets. Got to rearrange some stuff in the kitchen diner for it. Might do that today. No idea if the thing will turn out to be a blessing or....

Have a great day whatever you do (or don't do)


----------



## Lanny

06:22 BS 6.5  I’ll take that!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Well, I fell asleep for a bit some time after the BS 10.9 reading but, woke later on 22:36 BS 8.4 & was pretty relieved that it didn’t stay above 10 while I slept: just couldn’t keep my eyes open anymore after waking early twice in a row! DP busted with +2 NR higher than usual as I was over target range & ate breakfast 23:51 BS 7.8 with usual dose to see where that leaves me before dosing off. 01:58 BS 14.9 & gave it a 18 units correction & went to back to bed again. And over 4 hours later, after active NR, I wake just in range! 

I optimistically say I think I know what to do now & hopefully the corrections will be lessening today as the Tresiba comes up to a bit more speed with another dose around lunchtime? 

Strictly later tonight & it’s my favourite Musicals week! 

PS:- Little Miss Numpty FINALLY figured out that I press the dots to have the emoji drop down menu FIRST before I start typing & there wasn’t a misplaced emoji in this morning’s post! Duh! HOW long did it take me to work THAT out?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 a relief to wake up with a respectable score 

not sure what I’m going to do today 
if nothing might put on reading glasses and like through posts on here  


hope everybody has a fantastic weekend


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.9 today and the flattest flat line on the Libre reader I’ve ever had. It’s like I’m normal! Ha! Like that’ll ever happen. 

Not much going on apart from Mr Eggy’s booster jab this afternoon, whilst at that end of town we’ll probably have a wee walk through the nature reserve close by. And nip to daughter number 1’s place of work and purchase some bird food. It’s getting to that time of year when I can’t fill them! Bit like kids and grandkids! 

Have a great day.


----------



## Barfly

6.3 today.  Dull and still with a couple of blue patches up there in the Poole sky. 10deg atm.
Boscombe pier 2:30 ish 1st Nov 2021 looking West towards Old Harry Rocks, the Purbeck Hills and Studland/Arne National wildlife sanctuary,


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. Yawn...
Have a good day xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 6.7 this morning and no carbs or corrections overnight. Stuck with 3 units of Levemir but ate late (10pm) and had 3 scrambled eggs with a few cherry tomatoes and a few of Ian's leftover chips. Shot myself 1.5 units of Fiasp for the chips and tomato. Went to bed on 7.6 and those wonderful eggs held me steady as a rock all night.

This morning I have a new 7 day Libre TIR PB of 97% with only 1% below. Could have been 98 and 0 of course if I hadn't botched things at breakfast yesterday. Feel mentally so much better for levels being more stable though... or maybe levels are more stable because I feel better mentally. Who knows! It just all seems easy at the moment and yet 2 weeks ago it was a real battle and have no idea what has changed! This diabetes lark is unfathomable sometimes!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh.... and many congratulations to @Sugarcoated on your House Special yesterday


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.9 for me which I'm totally fine with after yesterday and feeling rough af last night, can only assume I may have hit muscle when I bolused for dinner yesterday and the insulin being "spent" before it's usual 4 hours as I certainly didn't overtreat but was a whopping 17.1 at teatime  haven't been that high in a blooming long time! xx


----------



## mage 1

Back to 5.9 after my booster and my arm is less painful. Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 

10.3 and a positive PCR test. Struck with covid twice in a year. I’m double jabbed and have been trying to book my booster for well over a week!!


----------



## grovesy

merrymunky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 10.3 and a positive PCR test. Struck with covid twice in a year. I’m double jabbed and have been trying to book my booster for well over a week!!


Oh no sorry to hear this.


----------



## Kopiert

7.4 this morning, Not happy at all, I was up a couple of times in the night so that may have prompted it, but after  low carb day yesterday I was hoping it would be better


----------



## janw

6.4 not surprising after a little comfort eating last night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

TA-DA!!  First thing this morning. 



Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Park Run done. Mainly uphill and muddy so a real battle but it’s done!

And 5.3 this morning. So close yet so far.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:40am it was 4.4 for me - had 15.0 units of tresiba.
Usually I continue with a bit of a lie in then have my breakfast around 9am - 9:30am ish and bg has gone up a little bit when I do my before breakfast test but.......this morning I fell back to sleep and didn't wake until just before 10:34am!! So now my breakfast is much later than usual which means lunch around 1:30pm ish and dinner are going to be later than usual . Then when I tested at 10:34am my bg was 3.2  - I had 4x dextrose tablets and waited 15 minutes then tested again and bg was 8.0 - at this point I ate my breakfast - 45g of carbs but told bolus advisor I'd had 30g so 15g of carbs less which would've been for a slow acting carb follow up to the hypo but instead I had my breakfast. I injected straight after my breakfast and the bolus advisor suggested 3.5 units for food and 0.5 units correction - I didn't do the correction with it being the first injection after my hypo - I just hope I've done the right thing with this.

Question
When I injected straight after my breakfast or any other meal where a hypo is immediately before the meal am I right to inject straight after the meal or should I leave it for a few minutes and if so how many minutes?


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Question
> When I injected straight after my breakfast or any other meal where a hypo is immediately before the meal am I right to inject straight after the meal or should I leave it for a few minutes and if so how many minutes?


If it was me, I would inject as soon as my levels were above 4 and before I ate and I would still bolus for the full breakfast rather than deduct 15g because my liver will be pumping out glucose at that time of the morning anyway, having just got up, so little chance of dropping low again and breakfast should steady things. 
I think it is likely you will be high at lunchtime.... but we will see.

I certainly would not delay the breakfast bolus any later than straight after the meal, especially when your levels hit 8 before eating. I try not to eat unless my levels are below 8, so in that scenario I would have injected my bolus and waited a bit for my levels to start coming down and then eaten.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> If it was me, I would inject as soon as my levels were above 4 and before I ate and I would still bolus for the full breakfast rather than deduct 15g


Would you do this with every meal which follows a hypo or just with breakfast?



rebrascora said:


> I think it is likely you will be high at lunchtime.... but we will see.


Are you thinking that because I've not bolused for the full breakfast?


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Would you do this with every meal which follows a hypo or just with breakfast?
> 
> 
> Are you thinking that because I've not bolused for the full breakfast?


I never have follow up carbs after a hypo because they would send me too high, but I have Levemir rather than Tresiba so I am able to adjust my doses more closely to what my body needs and that means that my levels are less likely to dip again after a hypo treatment unless I have got my doses badly wrong. This is especially the case if it is due to basal insulin as yours was this morning. 

Yes, I am saying that you may end up high at lunchtime because you reduced the breakfast bolus calculation by 15g. If you are in range at lunchtime, then what you did was correct for you, but it would put me in double figures for the rest of the day or I would be needing corrections and so we all have to do what works for our bodies and learn to adjust those strategies if they don't work, to find something that does. If you are high at lunchtime then it tells you that deducting those 
15g was not a good decision, if you are in range then you were spot on. 


15g carbs will usually raise my BG by about 4.5 mmols, so add that on to the 8mmols before you had breakfast and you get about 12.5. That is what would happen to me. Will be interested to know your lunchtime reading if you are happy to post it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Will be interested to know your lunchtime reading if you are happy to post it.


I will post it 



rebrascora said:


> If it was me, I would inject as soon as my levels were above 4 and before I ate and I would still bolus for the full breakfast rather than deduct 15g


Going back to this I was taught in the beginning and my early years of being type 1 diabetic on mdi that for a hypo before a meal treat the hypo (with a mars bar which it was back then lol) then when back to a normal level carry on as normal like you've said above.
For a hypo in between meals treat the hypo then have a follow up snack but no injection.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> I was taught in the beginning and my early years of being type 1 diabetic on mdi that for a hypo before a meal treat the hypo (with a mars bar which it was back then lol) then when back to a normal level carry on as normal like you've said above.
> For a hypo in between meals treat the hypo then have a follow up snack but no injection.


@rebrascora what do you think about this?


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> I will post it
> 
> 
> Going back to this I was taught in the beginning and my early years of being type 1 diabetic on mdi that for a hypo before a meal treat the hypo (with a mars bar which it was back then lol) then when back to a normal level carry on as normal like you've said above.
> For a hypo in between meals treat the hypo then have a follow up snack but no injection.


I can see the logic of that advice. A hypo between meals may well be down to an error re the bolus insulin (especially in the early days of carb counting when it is easier to get it wrong) or perhaps your own pancreas contributing in the honeymoon period and therefore a sharper drop in BG levels needing immediate treatment, then more slow acting carbs to soak up any further insulin. If the low is before a meal then it is likely more of a drift in basal needs and likely to be less severe but the meal will help to stabilize it anyway once the hypo treatment has corrected it.

I think the problem for you Gill is that you want hard and fast rules to follow, rather than watching how your body responds and adjusting those "rules" to your own body's needs and responses. You don't seem to have the confidence or intuition to be flexible, so it is maybe best to just follow that suggested hypo treatment you were initially given. If your basal insulin dose is correct it should work fine,


----------



## rebrascora

Also, great to see @MeeTooTeeTwo back on form with the House Special this morning. Congratulations Dez!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 this today, definitely got the lurgy as I can hardly speak.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congrats on your HS

@merrymunky - sorry to hear you have tested positive for a second time.

have a good weekend


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> I never have follow up carbs after a hypo because they would send me too high, but I have Levemir rather than Tresiba so I am able to adjust my doses more closely to what my body needs and that means that my levels are less likely to dip again after a hypo treatment unless I have got my doses badly wrong. This is especially the case if it is due to basal insulin as yours was this morning.
> 
> Yes, I am saying that you may end up high at lunchtime because you reduced the breakfast bolus calculation by 15g. If you are in range at lunchtime, then what you did was correct for you, but it would put me in double figures for the rest of the day or I would be needing corrections and so we all have to do what works for our bodies and learn to adjust those strategies if they don't work, to find something that does. If you are high at lunchtime then it tells you that deducting those
> 15g was not a good decision, if you are in range then you were spot on.
> 
> 
> 15g carbs will usually raise my BG by about 4.5 mmols, so add that on to the 8mmols before you had breakfast and you get about 12.5. That is what would happen to me.





rebrascora said:


> Will be interested to know your lunchtime reading if you are happy to post it.


14:31pm (3hrs 25mins after breakfast) 6.9 so I guess what I did was right but who knows


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> 14:31pm (3hrs 25mins after breakfast) 6.9 so I guess what I did was right but who knows


Well done! Great result!
That tells you that you should have far more confidence in your own judgement rather than asking other people. We are all different and what works for me or someone else, won't necessarily work for you, so stick with what works for you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Well done! Great result!
> That tells you that you should have far more confidence in your own judgement rather than asking other people. We are all different and what works for me or someone else, won't necessarily work for you, so stick with what works for you.


Thank you! But.....I might try it the way I was taught next time and see what happens then


----------



## Inamuddle

Hi Everyone, I went AWOL for quite a while. Depression, etc and it was driving me insane constantly fingerpricking. Well its been a long time but finally this week I have my Libre, it took qiuite a while to get to see the consultant, wait for all the stuff, webinar, supplies and had to buy a new phone because the 4 month old huawei phone didin't support the app. Anyway hope that you are all well and sorry I haven't posted x


----------



## Pattidevans

4.4 this morning.  Since then have been shopping in the county town with a friend.  The restaurant we had hoped to have lunch in was closed, so we went to another I knew of, which has changed hands and is now vegetarian.  I think the Falafel sandwich was a bit much carbwise as I shot up to 14.5, but it's coming down now, all the traipsing round shops carrying heavy bags should help.  Still, got hubby's main present and some interesting stocking fillers.

@Kaylz, hope you are feeling better.

@freesia hope your shopping went well.

@rebrascora hope the DF has definitely left you for good now.


----------



## rebrascora

Inamuddle said:


> Hi Everyone, I went AWOL for quite a while. Depression, etc and it was driving me insane constantly fingerpricking. Well its been a long time but finally this week I have my Libre, it took qiuite a while to get to see the consultant, wait for all the stuff, webinar, supplies and had to buy a new phone because the 4 month old huawei phone didin't support the app. Anyway hope that you are all well and sorry I haven't posted x


Great to see you back, but sorry to hear that your absence was because you were struggling. Hope you feel able to make a daily visit now. Fab news that you now have Libre. Do you want to share this morning's waking reading with us??


----------



## Inamuddle

rebrascora said:


> Great to see you back, but sorry to hear that your absence was because you were struggling. Hope you feel able to make a daily visit now. Fab news that you now have Libre. Do you want to share this morning's waking reading with us??


Ooops It was 9 this morning Thanks


----------



## Lanny

Well! WHAT a difference a day makes? From being high & correcting with Novorapid yesterday I’ve gone from that heading off a hypo at 3 hours & 15 minutes after eating lunch so, ate a couple of ham & cheese sandwiches as fast as I could make them, made one & ate that before making the other one, & NR after eating the 2nd sandwich & waiting for the full 4 hours on the timer before injecting -8, for safety as I needed at least -2 then, - 4 from that for the next meal & finally -2 again for being lower, it may be TOO cautious but, better THAT to be safe just as Strictly dances were over & I’d voted!  Tresiba after the second dose earlier today is up to speed then & I don’t need as much Novorapid as before! So, NR definitely needs reducing & maybe the Tresiba? Will see what happens overnight & tomorrow? If I’m low again after tomorrow I’ll reduce the Tresiba? Before lunch 16:17 BS 6.6 & at 3 hours & 15 minutes after 19:52 BS 4.7


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## Lanny

06:45 BS 7.1 but not waking as I’ve been awake since 2am. I ate dinner straight after the BS 4.7 last night as I meant to test, as usual, at the 2 hours after lunch mark but, got distracted by Strictly & it was 3 hours & 15 minutes after instead! Was surprised by the 4.7 & only had 28 units of NR instead of my usual 32 around 2035 after eating & 4 hours of active lunch fose to be extra cautious. I’d pitched it about right too as at the 2 hours after mark I was borderline at 22:35 BS 8.6 & tried going to bed but, I worried about going lower so, had a mint humbug before dozing off. Woke & tested just after 2am 02:17 BS 7.2 after active NR & stayed up to basal test the conclusion is that 76 units of Tresiba seems to be holding me steady but, need less Novorapid for some reason, I wonder if the overlap after the lunchtime dose is going to be an ongoing problem & if so I’ll need to reduce NR if I eat during those few hours in the afternoon? I’ll test closely around that time this afternoon to see? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I think I’ll try & get a bit more sleep now, if I can OR my stomach may dictate that I eat? Hmm! 

AND as I typed that…. my stomach just gave a seismic eruption soooh, it’s breakfast first!


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 this morning. Bit of a sore throat and what feels like start of a cold. Hopefully it won’t actually arrive full blast. 

Park Run yesterday was challenging. Did Hampstead Heath which was beautiful, very hilly, very muddy but I’ll be back to that one again I’m sure. I’m getting stronger if not quicker at the moment and my knees don’t hurt afterwards so that’s all positive. 
Was lapped by an octogenarian who was on her 148th Park Run which gives me  a target to beat. One day I’ll beat her to the finish line!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Day 1 of my self isolation and already it feels horrible not being able to go out when I want (or need) to. And we are only a few hours in too.

BG this morning 4.5. Good

Updated my App to display,  record and print (at the end of the isolation) a self isolation record showing all relevant stuff for the required 10 days.

Have a 'good day' to you all.


----------



## Maca44

Morning all 4.1
It's been a while and all good so far after review + bloods last Thursday. Dr phoned me Friday, looked at phone and thought here we go Liver is worse but to my suprise all bloods were normal, HBA1C 35, Cholesterol good, first time since 2012 the liver had taken a right bashing over the years due to diet as I gave Alcohol up 20yrs ago.

Looks like diet change has made a big difference in every aspect of my health, such simple changes can make all the difference.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 when I first woke up an hour ago, dozed off for a bit, and produced a 5.2 just now. Doesn’t really count, though!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.9 for me xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:53am 5.8 - 15.0 units of tresiba done

23:18pm before bed 5.7 - had 2x rich tea biscuits 
19:15pm before tea 4.2 - 78g of carbs - 7.0 units humalog food


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.9 for me xx


What's your target range?


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> What's your target range?


4-7 but my basal needs are less through the night than during the day and as you know Tresiba isn't adjustable to that so I have no option but to shove a load of carbs down my neck at bedtime especially as I can drop 7mmol in an hour after getting up


----------



## rebrascora

6.9 this morning but my stats are blown as Libre had me in the red for a good proportion of the night (4.5 hours  ), despite not injecting any evening Levemir (ie -3 units) Did rather more exercise yesterday late afternoon than I intended, Surprisingly my BG held amazingly steady throughout despite no lunch and no extra carbs, but I knew it would drop low overnight which is why I skipped the evening Levemir dose and had some slow acting carbs at bedtime. To be fair, when I eventually woke up and found myself in the red, a finger prick showed me as 4.3 so I probably wasn't actually hypo at all but Libre said 3.2 and my PB TIR of yesterday well gone! 2 Lift tablets brought me up and I did have a lovely long sleep apart from that minor disruption.

@Maca44 Many congratulations on your fantastic results and great to hear from you again. Don't be a stranger!

@Robin I think we can give you that one as an House Special, but don't make a habit of it! We all know if you had got the 5.2 first, you would have been up out of bed straight away and claiming it though!   I know I would!


----------



## Inamuddle

8.1 This morning. And I forgot to mention I have also had my first cataract operation in Sept. Just waiting for news of the second one. Have a good day everyone, the north wind has arrived this morning and its sunny but cold on the top of the mountain!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.5 for me after the low alarm going off from 4am and several JBs. Its probably from all the walking when shopping yesterday but we had a fab day, lovely meals and 2 delicious cocktails.


----------



## freesia

Forgot to add this
 pretty pleased with that! I've not been like that in a very long while.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.9! Don’t know where that came from. 6.9 at bedtime, had a snack. Light off an hour later and was 5.3! Then it seems I went steadily up from 4am. 

Beautiful frosty and bright morning. Million times better than yesterday’s mizzle and murk. Still had a little walk through the nature reserve before Mr Eggy’s booster. He got Moderna this time. Pfizer for first two. He feels fine, arm a bit achy but that’s normal. 

Having a “at home” day today. I feel I’ve been in and out like a fiddlers elbow for the last couple of weeks. Catch up with Strictly and prep my Hairy Bikers pork Wellington, first time trying it after I saw it on their last series. Let’s hope it’s not as tough as old boots! 

Have a good day all. 
@Maca44 nice to see you back and very well done. 
@Robin it’s definitely a HS, well done! 
@Gwynn try and keep busy, when I had to shield last year, I managed to last a month, it was driving me mad. You’ll manage a few days I’m sure. 
@freesia great stats.


----------



## merrymunky

Good morning all 

9.4 this morning. The best news? There was confusion over my results. My actual PCR came back negative. No covid. Thank goodness. They’d sent me a second message about my positive lateral flow test yesterday morning but failed to state it was in relation to that so I entered the same code twice on the app! I copy and paste it so didn’t even check it. My actual pcr came in yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Lanny

Phew! @merrymunky


----------



## ColinUK

Inamuddle said:


> 8.1 This morning. And I forgot to mention I have also had my first cataract operation in Sept. Just waiting for news of the second one. Have a good day everyone, the north wind has arrived this morning and its sunny but cold on the top of the mountain!


Ooh how did it go?
Mum has her first on 6th Dec. Friend of hers had his first and second only two weeks apart and I hope that’s similar with mum.


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Beautiful day in Poole, brilliant sunshine with a chilly North breeze.  The lovely Jane wants "a little run out" today, this time to Shaftesbury, luncheon at the Salt Cellar at the top of Gold Hill.  It's only about 25 miles away so the electric Leaf should have no difficulty with that.  Tescos there have a couple of charge points so I'll just leave it there while we have lunch then do a bit of grocery shopping there afterwards.



View from the Salt Cellar cafe top of Gold Hill Shaftesbury.  (Where the old Hovis advert was filmed).
I used to repair TV's here when I was a young strip of a lad in the 1970's.  Many tales to tell about that.....for another time.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

Just tried to ring the cafe and they are now shut on a Sunday so that plan is scuppered. It looks like a trip to the New Forest and lunch at The Fighting Cocks for us (if they can fit us in).
Edit ---- yes we grabbed the last table for lunch.  here's a piccie of the pub in the Summer....


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning. It is bright and sunny, but oh so cold. Might just try to combine a duvet day with wrapping presents ... lol


----------



## Lucyr

6.5 this morning. Took my second 1.0 of ozempic last night and think it’s doing something as I was stuffed half way through a bacon sandwich and so only ate half. Unfortunately I prebolused for a whole one so not sure how that will play out


----------



## Grannylorraine

7 this morning, still can’t speak, throat sore, started coughing and body aches and a terrible upset tummy, so no run for me this morning.  Hoping it passes quickly so I can get back to running, yoga and my fitmas challenge.

@merrymunky - pleased to hear that your result was negative, that must be a relief.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Well! I’ve now discovered why I went lower than expected yesterday & it’s that I’ve started yet another cycle & it’s VERY heavy with lots of clots: haven’t had one of those since my womb oblation in June 2017; that’s 3 cycles in a row now AND it seems not that long ago since the last one! 

After breakfast & after 11:30 Tresiba was when I discovered that, changed the bed & slept & BS has held pretty steady ish with a slight 0.3 drop in 3 hours thanks to some peanut butter on an oatcake! So, I’ll reduce my NR when I eat in case of sudden drops as the Tresiba is already in & snack on PB on an oatcake before sleeping to hold me steady?  I went to bed on 12:07 BS 7.8 & woke on 15:37 BS 7.5

Discovered yesterday’s basal test that my BS rise in an hour with no active NR on board has now gone from 2mmol an hour on day 1 to 0.7 an hour on day two. There’s no point in testing it today as my cycle is making my BS erratic anyway! So, I’ll hold off on that & actually have to keep testing to stay above BS 7.5 ish to give me space to drop reasonably safely & top it up further by snacking before I sleep! I’ll call my DSN tomorrow & may reduce the Tresiba a bit then?


----------



## goodybags

Sunday morning was 6.9 (@ 09:00 am)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Gwynn

Beat me to it....BG 4.8 this morning at 5am

Day 2 of self isolation. All ok.

A new update to the App today. New feature.

Had an M&S slow cooked pulled teriyaki beef thing yesterday for tea. Only 100g of it though. Wow was it good. Best beef I have ever tasted (possibly). Accompanied with some green beans and peas. Hopefully there is a picture of it (presentation is poor).

The problem I have, and have always had, is that I like my hot food to be hot, so getting a picture of it was a very dashed thing. I have never been able to understand people going to all the trouble of cooking good food only to mess about at serving time so that the food is barely warm when actually eaten. But that's me.


----------



## SueEK

6.7 after a bad nights sleep and don’t fancy work but need the pennies. Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.6 and two overnight spikes have reduced my TIR by 4%. Still ok but i was doing so well   

Back to work this morning. Tired after a busy weekend and its going to be a very long busy week.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kopiert

a very poor 8.2 this morning. Something is going on I think. Would bad sleeping and stress from work be having an impact I wonder?


----------



## Lanny

05:41 BS 7.0 

After a few short intervals to just eat I slept a LOT & managed to maintain BS from 6.7 to 7.6 AND, THANKFULLY, the cycle has slowed to a trickle although, now I’m up again, it may pick up speed? 

I had a look back on my posts on this thread, VERY useful at times, & it was only last week that my last cycle ended but, exactly a month since the one before last! Also, the last one came back a few days later because of my chill when I was coughing so, I suppose the timing is about right after all: just MUST try not to catch a chill/cold during or just after a cycle! 

Just finished breakfast of veg. soup, ready made & thank goodness I had some, & a ham sandwich about 25 minutes ago, as I type, so, too soon to test yet! 

Maybe I’ll keep the Tresiba as it is as it’ll take another 3 days to see the full effects &, hopefully, cycle will be more or less done by then? If I decrease it; I’ll only have to increase it again! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Forgot to add! It’s not all bad as I’ve only needed 34 units of NR for my meals & with an extra sandwich added to my veg soup just now I gave it 40 so, will closely monitor in case that’s too much?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, the run of 4s continues. Funnily enough, my levels during the day aren’t affected at all, I just keep plummeting as soon as I go to bed. Last night I needed jelly babies at 3am, and They brought me up, but then I immediately dropped again. I've held off adjusting basal assuming it was a temporary thing, but I think I may have to have a rethink.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

YES!!     


Dez


----------



## Barfly

6.5 today.  It's another cold'un 6deg atm, but sunny and not too breezy.  Bloomin' thermostat has packed up in the wetroom, under floor heating means cold tiles for my shower, first world problems I know, but why pack up on the coldest day of the year so far?

https://www.facebook.com/messenger_...message_id=mid.$cAABa89KJtsaDeAQHf19Rr696lVNX


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.1 for me 

Congratulations on your HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

I realise I didn't like some posts in here yesterday as the day went on so I do apologise for that just I was busy doing too many things at once on the laptop! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Barfly said:


> It's another cold'un 6deg atm


That's almost tropical! LOL, 3.7C here at the moment xx


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon ! I’ve just got up. 6.3, which is pleasant. I really needed that sleep, have had a pretty rotten week of sleep, or should I say no sleep. It’s a beautiful frosty and sunny morning. @Barfly don’t think you’d survive ooop north! 

Haven’t anything planned today but I definitely won’t be making another pork Wellington. Took all day, Mr Eggy then said he felt shivery, not quite right and not very hungry (his booster jab we suspect, he’s fine this morning and starving), the pastry was soggy because of the cider caramelised onions, and I didn’t like the sweetness they gave to the dish. What a waste of time, and there’s leftovers!  Massive fail, which isn’t like me at all. I’ll stick to what I know from now on.

Have a great day all.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on the HS, again.
@Lanny I feel your pain, I was exactly the same as you at your age. It does get better, honestly. Hormones eh? Who’d have ‘em!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Afternoon ! I’ve just got up. 6.3, which is pleasant. I really needed that sleep, have had a pretty rotten week of sleep, or should I say no sleep. It’s a beautiful frosty and sunny morning. @Barfly don’t think you’d survive ooop north!
> 
> Haven’t anything planned today but I definitely won’t be making another pork Wellington. Took all day, Mr Eggy then said he felt shivery, not quite right and not very hungry (his booster jab we suspect, he’s fine this morning and starving), the pastry was soggy because of the cider caramelised onions, and I didn’t like the sweetness they gave to the dish. What a waste of time, and there’s leftovers!  Massive fail, which isn’t like me at all. I’ll stick to what I know from now on.
> 
> Have a great day all.
> @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on the HS, again.
> @Lanny I feel your pain, I was exactly the same as you at your age. It does get better, honestly. Hormones eh? Who’d have ‘em!


So pick the pastry of the Wellington and crisp it up in the oven and serve it alongside the pork and onions later. 
Sounds delicious even though I don’t eat pork!


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  9.1 this morning following 14.3 at bedtime due to eating late and forgetting to bolus until some time after the meal.  Had lunch in the local pub yesterday which was superb, but quite carby, so it was nearly 9pm when we were hungry enough for fresh baked ciabatta, cheeses and Italian cooked meats.  House guests leave today, so back to normal eating patterns again.  

Sorry, haven’t done much ‘liking” due to very little time online over the weekend.


----------



## janw

6.4 not a bad start to the week


----------



## rebrascora

Drat it, she's back! (DF that is) Must have snuck in last night, but goodness knows how as the door was locked..... Down the chimney I guess! 
Lowered my Levemir yesterday morning after my 4.5 hours of red the night before. Levels stayed very stable all day although at the low end ie mostly 4s and 5s so looked like that daytime Levemir reduction was the right decision. Did quite a bit of exercise yesterday late afternoon/evening so skipped the evening Levemir again determined to keep out of the red. Went to bed on 7.0 with some active Fiasp still in my system because I also ate late but pretty low carb. Woke at 3.20am feeling restless and hot on 9.9 so jabbed 1.5 units and went back to sleep but woke again just before 6am on 10.6. Jabbed another 1.5 and went back to sleep again. Woke at 7 and jabbed Levemir and put the dose back up by those 2 units but decided I wasn't going to get up until my levels were in range so I went back to sleep and eventually got up on a much better looking 6.4  but my overnight trace looks like a camels humps...... Not impressed!   

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see the man is back on form! Congratulations!


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg Doesn't look like a disaster to me! Gorgeous in fact! Send the left overs my way. I am sure I can summon the courage to inject enough Fiasp to tackle that and I rather like a mixture of crispy and soggy pastry and sweet and savoury flavours. Yum!


----------



## Grannylorraine

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on your HS.

6.9 today, so a slight improvement, still no voice, although throat isn't so sore today, but blocked nose and coughing and still aching all over, but hey ho, it will work its way through my system and go at some point.  No running or yoga though.  Still no biopsy results so taking no news as good news until I hear differently.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK I've taken pastry off, it’s now on the lawn for the birds. Sorry @rebrascora! 
I’ve cut the remaining pork into thin slices for sandwiches. Sorted.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK I've taken pastry off, it’s now on the lawn for the birds. Sorry @rebrascora!
> I’ve cut the remaining pork into thin slices for sandwiches. Sorted.


I think your birds get fed a lot better than I do! I'm going to grow some wings and fly across the county to visit.... Better still I could send the DF your way and just hang onto her coat tails!.... No, I don't mean that. I would not wish her on anyone and especially not you Elaine..


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I think your birds get fed a lot better than I do! I'm going to grow some wings and fly across the county to visit.... Better still I could send the DF your way and just hang onto her coat tails!.... No, I don't mean that. I would not wish her on anyone and especially not you Elaine..


Funnily enough Mr Eggy remarked on the birds getting fed better than him. Think he was just miffed after lifting two 20kg bags of seeds out of the car boot! I was out in my PJs this morning feeding them and thawing out their water. We had a hard frost last night. Mr Eggy is big enough and ugly enough to get his own brekkie!


----------



## SueEK

Just had to have a whinge. Got into work at 6.45 this morning to find 222 bits of dictation waiting for me, that doesn’t include my emails or tasks. Since the merger (3 practices into 1) it is hopeless. I have only been back just over 3 weeks and I’m already wanting to leave, if it wasn’t for me needing the next op and more time off work I just well might. We always prided ourselves that our patients referrals were sent within 48 hours of them being dictated, at present it is at least 2 weeks, feel like I’ve gone back 40 years to when I worked in a typing pool. Where has my job as medical secretary gone, meeting and helping the doctors and patients, it’s just horrible. It appears we all feel the same. The other 2 practices are short staffed and seem to work at a snails pace but maybe that’s unfair but they certainly don’t seem to do much. Just needed to get that off my chest.  Now got to go and collect 2 of my grandchildren from school and feed them, they will cheer me up. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everyone 
7:30am it was 4.2 for me and did 15.0 units of Tresiba

23:26pm before bedtime 10.5 above my target - no idea why
18:48pm before tea 8.8


----------



## freesia

It's a pity i can't be your typing pool @SueEK. That was my first job, i wouldn't mind going back to something like that but most places don't need them any more   .

All you can do is do what you can in the time you have. It is frustrating though. Whinge away, we all need to vent our frustrations.


----------



## Bexlee

4.3 this morning. Busy day. Getting ready for a (school) residential later in the week. It’ll be freezing cold and potentially wet (then not me!) but great fun especially the 2nd morning when I wake the darlings up after they’ve kept me up all night !


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## SueEK

8.4 today  off to work. Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

It's so good to get up to a warm house now that the central heating is on. 

I am finding it a bit tough just sitting at home, I need to get out on the beach. I need the fresh air. I need the space, the views, the ....

BG 4.6 this morning. It seems to have got stuck in the 4's. Not complaining though.

My wife wants a bread maker (i found out yesterday evening). Does anyone have any good recommendations?

Day 3 of self isolation 

Have a great day whatever you do today.


----------



## goodybags

Goo morning 8.1 today 
I ate a few things I shouldn’t have yesterday 
seem to be putting on a little bit of weight at the moment, so need to be careful 

have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.9. Its very dark this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Makes a change from all those 4s. I conducted a big experiment last night. I’ve been crashing down to the 4s or even hypoland by 3am, from a starting point in the 8s, every day for a week. I normally drop a bit during the first part of the night but not to that extent.
So, I skipped my bedtime basal of 3 units altogether, to find out whether it’s the insulin that has a peak and drops me. Nope, it’s just me. My liver obviously thinks, right, that’s it, put her on standby for the night, turn the glucose release down. Brain? She won’t be using it much, it’ll get by.
So even with no insulin on board, (last bolus was at 5.30pm, last basal at 8am, there might be a smidge of that left) I went from 7.5 at 10pm to 4.0 at 3am. Then I started rising steadily from 4am for the Dawn Effect.
I think this has told me that I do need some overnight basal, (it’s usually 3 units, I may drop it to 2 for a bit) to cope from 4am, but that the basal doesn’t make the initial drop any worse, I might try a piece of cheese before bed, see if I can mitigate it that way.
Sorry for the essay!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.1 on this dreary, dank day. I much prefer the frosty, sunny weather.

Nothing exciting to report except it’s new sensor day today. Finishes in three hours. Only picked them up yesterday, ordered them last Monday, called in on Friday to be told they should be in this Monday. Phoned yesterday afternoon. Weren’t in, but they’d “borrowed” one from another branch. This is a local pharmacy with four shops. I popped round and apparently just after I called, the postman came and brought my sensors! I can only assume they order direct from Abbott like we would. Seems odd, they know I’ve got them on repeat, so why not have a stock in? When I said I’d order them two weeks ahead in future I was told the doctor might not sign off the prescription that early. Any one else have problems getting them? This is the first time I’ve requested them, the first month was on request from the hospital. Don’t want to be always on edge not knowing if I’m going to get them on time. The assistant suggested I try and get a spare!  Does anyone else have “ spares”, did you purchase them yourselves?

I’m now sorry for the long essay, but I know you’ll understand my frustrations. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> This is the first time I’ve requested them, the first month was on request from the hospital. Don’t want to be always on edge not knowing if I’m going to get them on time. The assistant suggested I try and get a spare!  Does anyone else have “ spares”, did you purchase them yourselves?


I’ve got a 'spare' because I was self funding before I got them on prescription, so I had one I’d paid for left over, and started using the prescription ones straight way.
Having said that, though, I’ve not had a problem getting my prescription on time. We are told to allow 5 working days between putting a scrip in and collecting the goods, and I usually leave it a week, and it’s never been a problem (tempting fate here). I popped in on spec last Friday because I happened to be passing, and it was there from putting the scrip in on Monday! Ours is a small independent pharmacy, but they seem to do well in terms of getting stuff in.


----------



## ColinUK

Not really in the mood to test this morning so may do it later. 

Additional Echo Dot ordered for the kitchen. 

Mum and dad are isolating until mum has a cataract op on 6th Dec. Was going to stay there weekend 4/5th as electrics being done at home but obviously can’t now. 

Heard from the police yesterday that they’re following a number of leads which they hope will result in Him being arrested soon. 

Almost zero sleep last night. And to further add to the isolation I was meant to be in the office today but that’s switched to me WFH because there’s not enough space at work. 

Oh and I dyed my beard yesterday - lol

Might just call in sick for mental health reasons and head off out to the coast or something. 

I’ll be ok though. This is just processing.


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin It is really interesting to read of your experience (there are a lot of similarities in how our respective diabetes behaves) as I have been experimenting with this and haven't had any evening Levemir for a few days now. I definitely see a noticeable DP without it, rather than the FOTF I would get with overnight Levemir and my levels mostly sink into the 4s (Libre sometimes suggests 3s) at that 3-5am period. I think I am happy with that situation as I think it is normal (ie not diabetic or diabetically managed) as long as levels aren't rising off the scale in the morning. I think exercise and good sleep definitely help it. If I don't sleep well, I don't get that dip so I think that dip means that my body is resting well and as you say, the liver pretty much shuts down and the longer the dip the deeper the sleep. I do also think that this is a rhythm for my body at this time of year but isn't necessarily applicable in other seasons. 


7.4 for me this morning with an upward sloping arrow after no Levemir again last night. Reduced my morning basal back down to 22 as I hypoed 3 times (according to Libre )  yesterday, so putting it back up to 24 yesterday was not a good move. Shot myself 1.5 units Fiasp for DP/FOTF and it has leveled out at a nice 5.6 now. Not having breakfast till later today, so we will see what happens. Off for a yomp up the hill to feed beasties and then do some hedge cutting (Loppers, shears and High Vis vest at the ready, since it is on a busy main road).

@eggyg I had problems initially because I used my last self funded one before I ordered a prescription and I can't reorder early either so it was all quite tight for a while. Then I had a failure on about day 10, so had to manage on test strips for a few days and then my replacement came plus I then had my prescription, so I now have plenty of overlap. You could try a custom request to release the prescription a few days earlier "just this once" (it will likely depend upon your surgery's system) or just accept that you might need a few days of finger pricking at some point. A Libre break occasionally is not always a bad thing, although the first night I always feel quite vulnerable. Or, of course, you could self fund one to tide you over.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I’ve got a 'spare' because I was self funding before I got them on prescription, so I had one I’d paid for left over, and started using the prescription ones straight way.
> Having said that, though, I’ve not had a problem getting my prescription on time. We are told to allow 5 working days between putting a scrip in and collecting the goods, and I usually leave it a week, and it’s never been a problem (tempting fate here). I popped in on spec last Friday because I happened to be passing, and it was there from putting the scrip in on Monday! Ours is a small independent pharmacy, but they seem to do well in terms of getting stuff in.


I’ve never had a problem with our pharmacy, they’ve been great. I’m hoping it’s teething problems.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @Robin It is really interesting to read of your experience (there are a lot of similarities in how our respective diabetes behaves) as I have been experimenting with this and haven't had any evening Levemir for a few days now. I definitely see a noticeable DP without it, rather than the FOTF I would get with overnight Levemir and my levels mostly sink into the 4s (Libre sometimes suggests 3s) at that 3-5am period. I think I am happy with that situation as I think it is normal (ie not diabetic or diabetically managed) as long as levels aren't rising off the scale in the morning. I think exercise and good sleep definitely help it. If I don't sleep well, I don't get that dip so I think that dip means that my body is resting well and as you say, the liver pretty much shuts down and the longer the dip the deeper the sleep. I do also think that this is a rhythm for my body at this time of year but isn't necessarily applicable in other seasons.
> 
> 
> 7.4 for me this morning with an upward sloping arrow after no Levemir again last night. Reduced my morning basal back down to 22 as I hypoed 3 times (according to Libre )  yesterday, so putting it back up to 24 yesterday was not a good move. Shot myself 1.5 units Fiasp for DP/FOTF and it has leveled out at a nice 5.6 now. Not having breakfast till later today, so we will see what happens. Off for a yomp up the hill to feed beasties and then do some hedge cutting (Loppers, shears and High Vis vest at the ready, since it is on a busy main road).
> 
> @eggyg I had problems initially because I used my last self funded one before I ordered a prescription and I can't reorder early either so it was all quite tight for a while. Then I had a failure on about day 10, so had to manage on test strips for a few days and then my replacement came plus I then had my prescription, so I now have plenty of overlap. You could try a custom request to release the prescription a few days earlier "just this once" (it will likely depend upon your surgery's system) or just accept that you might need a few days of finger pricking at some point. A Libre break occasionally is not always a bad thing, although the first night I always feel quite vulnerable. Or, of course, you could self fund one to tide you over.


I think I might have a “ break” every now and again to move it on, if you know what I mean. I know it’s not the end of the world if I have to finger prick but that’s not the point really. I’ve an appointment at the hospital middle of January to review the Libre and wanted to be able to supply the full info to them. #firstworldproblems


----------



## mage 1

6.6 for me today it was 6.1 yesterday and 5.9 on Sunday I slept for a full six hours unheard of in my world .I had a very busy day yesterday sorting my kitchen cupboards out so much out of date I found  Juniper berries dated 2008 I think that was the last time we had lamb.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Gruers

8.5 this morning but I bought a carb counter book yesterday and will try to stay within 130g of carb today and see how that works


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin It is really interesting to read of your experience (there are a lot of similarities in how our respective diabetes behaves) as I have been experimenting with this and haven't had any evening Levemir for a few days now. I definitely see a noticeable DP without it, rather than the FOTF I would get with overnight Levemir and my levels mostly sink into the 4s (Libre sometimes suggests 3s) at that 3-5am period. I think I am happy with that situation as I think it is normal (ie not diabetic or diabetically managed) as long as levels aren't rising off the scale in the morning.


I’ve been following your evening Levemir experiments with interest. Don’t you just hate it when the Libre has you dipping in and out of the very top of the red half the night, because it a) ruins your Time in Range, and b) makes the practice nurse faint because the summary says 'you had 15 hypos this week' 'Yes, but they were all in same two nights as I dipped in and out, and I was at least 3.8 at all times, and the Libre reads lower, especially when I’m a bit dehydrated! Please don’t write on my notes that I had 15 hypos last week!'


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ve never had a problem with our pharmacy, they’ve been great. I’m hoping it’s teething problems.


Surely you’re well past teething!


----------



## ColinUK

Gruers said:


> 8.5 this morning but I bought a carb counter book yesterday and will try to stay within 130g of carb today and see how that works


I’ve got the book and the app. 

I do glance at them but I’m not anywhere near as strict as perhaps I could be.


----------



## janw

7.00 this morning


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 5.6 for me earlier before my morning (very blooming cold) walk. 
Must remember to take my gloves from now on.

Dez


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Maybe it's finally starting to drop a bit, nothing unusual with my diet, had a couple of plaice last night veggies and cheese sauce.  I've been over 7 every morning for so long I thought that's probably where I an meant to be....oh well everyone here says it's a journey all of us on different paths to the end....whoa,, where did that come from, not normally morbid, sorry guys.  Beautiful cold sunny day today, 6deg atm, expected 10deg in Poole.

Happier times-Sherborne Castle in August, the lovely Jane and our little Abby.


----------



## Lanny

08:46 BS 8.3 Waking & BS in general is rising & I’m optimistically thinking cycle will be over soon? So, I’m putting NR back up to normal doses & carry on with intermittent basal testing, ie. an hour at least here & there with no active bolus on board, to see if 76 Tresiba is ok? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Since watching Grand Designs House of the Year, all the series now, I discovered that Northern Ireland has a very percentage of architectural award winning designs & a house built in County Down won it the last time it was held in 2019!  In 5 series, don’t know about this year’s series 6 yet as there’s only been the 1st episode, there have been 8 Northern Irish houses shown on the long list & I know & actually seen one of them in Maghera! In the 1st series in 2015 there were 4 on the long list & Kevin said that’s astounding for a region in the UK with only 1.8 million people! A very well done to Northern Irish architects! Clapping Hands emoji!

Also, discovered every episode of Grand Designs is available on All 4 right back from 1999 & have started watching from the beginning! I haven’t actually counted the number of episodes that is but, it’s a LOT & it’ll take some time to go through it all!  I DID of course watched quite a few episodes, live as it were, over the years & some stick out in my memory more than others! It’s quite interesting to see the first builds in that first year which were finished to be shown in 1999 but, most were actually built in 1998 & some in 1997!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> I’ve been following your evening Levemir experiments with interest. Don’t you just hate it when the Libre has you dipping in and out of the very top of the red half the night, because it a) ruins your Time in Range, and b) makes the practice nurse faint because the summary says 'you had 15 hypos this week' 'Yes, but they were all in same two nights as I dipped in and out, and I was at least 3.8 at all times, and the Libre reads lower, especially when I’m a bit dehydrated! Please don’t write on my notes that I had 15 hypos last week!'


It definitely bugs me about ruining my TIR and it causes a little resentment towards Libre because I am then torn between taking carbs on board when it drops into the red even when a finger prick shows I am not hypo just to mitigate it for my stats or leaving it and making it look like I am neglecting my diabetes. 
I have to say, I don't worry about my practice nurse as, firstly, she is lovely and totally understanding but secondly, doesn't see my Libre unless I offer to show her it. My consultant is extremely happy with my diabetes control and my approach to my management and I have no worries that I can explain anything on my graph that he wants to query. I think he is also aware that Libre is not overly accurate and often reads lower. 
I tend to average about 1 hypo a day according to Libre, but most of those are borderline or not hypo at all and my BG meter can mostly corroborate that although I have to be honest, I don't always double check with it, especially if I can feel it is definitely a hypo or I know I have mistimed my breakfast or something stupid like that. 

I do wonder at our mentality that we are more concerned about justifying our less good results to a health care professional than being concerned about them ourselves. I know that self awareness is important in lots of ways with diabetes and I am constantly reassessing how casual my attitude is towards hypos and if I am perhaps becoming a bit too careless or blase. I know it is a fine balance, but fear of them was crippling, so I am happy with my current mindset and I think my records show that I am tweaking my basal whenever necessary to tackle problems. 

I think, since my DAFNE course, I feel much more confident about justifying my actions to any health care professional who wants to challenge them as well as feeling much more confident about managing my diabetes itself. Funny that a course, the title of which nearly put me off attending, because of course I don't "eat normally" and much of the course being about carb counting, which was not exactly applicable for me, should help me so much.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 xx


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I have to say, I don't worry about my practice nurse as, firstly, she is lovely and totally understanding but secondly, doesn't see my Libre unless I offer to show her it. My consultant is extremely happy with my diabetes control and my approach to my management and I have no worries that I can explain anything on my graph that he wants to query. I think he is also aware that Libre is not overly accurate and often reads lower.


I’m probably over anxious about this. Last time I had a telephone review with the hospital, which was supposed to be a follow up after being prescribed the Libre, they hadn’t even logged on to my Libre account until I mentioned something about it. My practice nurse is lovely too, but she freely admits she’s learnt most of what she knows about Type 1 from me, and she gets so worried about it that I feel sorry for her!


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUK, I too am now self isolating until 2nd Dec for, yes you guessed it, a cataract operation!

Hopefully the first of 2.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.9 again this morning, still got the lurgy.  Was supposed to have my Covid booster today, but postponed that due to this lurgy.

@ColinUK - sorry to hear you are struggling today.


----------



## ColinUK

I did check. 6.1 today.


----------



## Pattidevans

8.6 with a downward arrow.  Quite pleased as I have been chasing highs ever since Saturday. I blamed it on the unusually high carb amounts I’d been consuming, but despite correcting multiple times yesterday  and eating minimal carbs I was stuck in the high teens/20s.  Hubby suggested a cannula change and it turns out it started coming down at that point.  Full pump change due today anyway.

@Robin and @rebrascora i’ve been thinking you are both prime candidates for pump therapy with your overnight struggles.


----------



## Pattidevans

Re-reading what I just posted it struck me that this darn disease can lead you down such wrong roads at times.  I would have been likely to have picked up on the duff cannula much faster normally, except it coincided with a period when I was eating badly.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> 8.6 with a downward arrow.  Quite pleased as I have been chasing highs ever since Saturday. I blamed it on the unusually high carb amounts I’d been consuming, but despite correcting multiple times yesterday  and eating minimal carbs I was stuck in the high teens/20s.  Hubby suggested a cannula change and it turns out it started coming down at that point.  Full pump change due today anyway.
> 
> @Robin and @rebrascora i’ve been thinking you are both prime candidates for pump therapy with your overnight struggles.


@Patti I am not sure you are selling it well (pumps that is) .... with your own results at the moment (typed totally tongue in cheek)

I am pretty sure that my consultant would support me with a pump application but to be honest, if I can average 90% TIR with Libre using Levemir (love my Levemir) and Fiasp then I see no justification for the expense and environmental impact of going for a pump and I think there must be many other people who might benefit more from that funding. I don't mind tweaking my basal regularly and I don't mind my levels dipping a bit into the red during the day or even night occasionally especially when a finger prick says they haven't really or maybe only just. Non diabetic people dip into the red during sleep too, but yes, I know that too often can erode my hypo awareness so it is important to minimize it. The idea of hitting mid teens or above is more horrendous to me which obviously can happen with cannula failure even if a rare occurrence. 

I also think that my current mental approach to my diabetes might be disrupted by a pump and I feel like I have a good mental balance with it at the moment. It's a game to me and despite my occasional frustration at unpredictable discrepancies, I am doing pretty well at it, so happy to muddle along with the status quo and my Levemir for now.


----------



## ColinUK

Emailed work. Taken a mental health day. 

And I'm up, showered, breakfasted (scrambled egg on a bed of spinach) etc. Now I'm trying to find anywhere with size 10 trail running shoes in stock because this is a day for me so I'm going to make use of it.

I'm not going to let the echoes of what happened to me impact me today more than they already have. I won't allow him/them the power that gives them.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> @Robin and @rebrascora i’ve been thinking you are both prime candidates for pump therapy with your overnight struggles.


To be honest, until this week, my peculiar night time dip has been perfectly do-able on MDI. If I’d had a sudden change on a pump, I’d be doing lots of tweaking and fiddling with it. Time will tell whether this is just a blip as a result of my booster jab, the weather, the gardening, or whatever. I’ve looked at the pump criteria, and with an in-target HbA1c, 70%+ ( more like 80%+) in-range Libre readings, and good hypo awareness, I'm not sure how I’d qualify.


----------



## ColinUK

1 pair of Asics trail shoes ordered. 
Got my eyes on a pair of Hoka ones as well but waiting for them to come down in the sales. 
Now off to see Dune xx


----------



## Gwynn

ASIC ...Application Specific Integrated Circuit. Hmm. Could be uncomfortable on the feet


----------



## merrymunky

Forgot to check in this morning. It was 11.3. 

Better than 15 but still frustratingly high. I lost 3lb this last week so feeling motivated. Hopefully the downward trend will continue


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 congrats on your HS - good to see x
8.0 for me today.  Have a good one x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6

had a asthma review (by phone the other day) with a pharmacist 
What strange times we’re living in ..l


----------



## Gwynn

Late up this morning. 4.7 BG still in the 4's

Not much planned for today on 4th day of self isolation.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 after being high all night and a 2u correction.

Its a very long week at work, short staffed atm and yesterday i was here there and everywhere and haven't got any of my own work done. This morning i've got to go to another department, hopefully its not all day.

@Michael12421 congrats on the HS.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to be joining @Michael12421 (actually more delighted for him than me)

Mine was slightly engineered by a unit of Fiasp at 4.12am when I woke up on 7.3 and rising and decided to take the initiative and head off the DP before it happened. 
Interestingly I used 1.5 units of Levemir last night because my levels, which had been lowish all day and evening, started to rise at bedtime and I had a bit of an unhappy tummy for some unknown reason. Couldn't decide between 1 and 2 units so I split the difference and that seems to have worked out pretty well. Feel fine this morning.... all the better for seeing that reading when my alarm went off and I scanned!
I'm also getting to be a real dab hand at injecting without putting the light on, even at 4am when I am half asleep!


----------



## Lanny

07:32 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A VERY close run thing on GBBO last night & I was very pleased to see the right person win but, it was wincingly close as the tension ratcheted up to mistakes!  Loved seeing all the bakers’ adventures after leaving the GBBO bubble!

PS I had to think a bit there NOT to let the cat out of the bag IF you haven’t seen the final yet & intend to! Scratching Head emoji!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here. Wouldn’t you know it, the minute I crack and decide my new overnight pattern is here to stay, and I’d better deal with it, it goes away! I decided on 2 units of Levemir last night, and it held me steady with just a little dip, trouble is I’d gone to bed in the 8s expecting the usual whoosh downwards.
Congratulations on the HS, @Michael12421 ! And @rebrascora on yours too!


----------



## rebrascora

Same here @Robin I think our diabetes is twinned! You just need to learn to wake up at 4am with JBs or insulin to hand. I seem to be getting into a real routine of it.

Forgot to say "Many Congratulations" to @Michael12421 for that HS.... as well as being delighted for you!


----------



## Barfly

6.9 for me today, last night at bedtime 9.2.  Finally got our lunch at Shaftesbury, bloody cold there, 4deg at the viewpoint on Park Lane.   This is looking South-West towards the Purbeck hills, with shafts of sunlight through the clouds in the distance.  The other is looking almost due South, with Britain's highest altitude grass airfield at Compton Abbas in the distance lit by a shaft of sunlight.


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.6.5 for me after the excitement of Bake Off. I also was pleased with the winner. No spoilers. It was another close call though, like last week. Now I can concentrate on Masterchef! 

Got a letter yesterday re my retinal screening. I will call today to make an appointment, it’ll be for January I suspect, as until last year I always got my invitation in November and appointment early January. It’ll be two years since my last screening. 

Nothing planned except a bit of cooking and ironing. Only problem is my hip is playing up again. Started yesterday, whilst not as painful as it was two weeks ago, it’s lasted longer, struggled to sleep last night with it. Thought it was ok when I woke but on walking down the stairs I could feel it nagging. I’m very annoyed as we’re off to the Lake District 2nd December for a week’s walking holiday. I’ll see how the ironing goes and may have a short walk later to see how it is. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. And massive congratulations to @Michael12421 and @rebrascora on the elusive Type 1 House Specials. May you be blessed with many more ( but not too many, save one for me)!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 today

Congratulations on the HS's @Michael12421 and @rebrascora 

Chemist messed up my last CMS and only supplied 1 box of test strips, only realised yesterday, phoned them and the woman says it looks like it went through as an emergency prescription but she'd have to have a proper look into it today, strange that's the only item that there wasn't my stated amount of though, it has been ridiculous at that place for the last couple of months now! xx


----------



## Michael12421

I have noticed that members who get an HS aare posting pictures of these.  Whilst I am sure that it is not a requirement I will post anyway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

a nice round 5 for me this morning. 

Well done to @rebrascora & @Michael12421 on those 5.2s

Dez


----------



## rayray119

A worrying 4.1


----------



## Gruers

I started my low carb journey yesterday and logged about 105g of carbs 
I lost a bit of weight about 4lbs overnight and my bs down from 9.2 yesterday to 8.4 today but still too high. Onwards and downwards


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 this morning. 

And the challenge for the day is to attempt to disconnect the electric cooker… if you hear a bang and see a blue flash it wasn’t me!

Congrats @Michael12421 and @rebrascora on the HS!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> And the challenge for the day is to attempt to disconnect the electric cooker… if you hear a bang and see a blue flash it wasn’t me!


As long as you switch it off at the fuse it'll be fine, we've disconnected and connected ours for years lol (obviously not for random reasons, just when ones given up or when we had the kitchen done) xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:37am 11.0 for me - did 1.5 units correction and 15.0 units tresiba

Other bgs
9:51am before breakfast 7.5 - 36g carbs - 4.5 units humalog food
22:41pm bedtime 8.0 - 1x blue riband biscuit and 1x rich tea biscuit
18:55pm before tea 6.8 - 106g carbs - 10.5 units humalog food

I would be grateful for any feedback


----------



## Pattidevans

8.1 this morning.  Too high but at least it was a flat line all night.

@rebrascora and @Robin I know lots of people don't want pumps for very valid reasons, so all due respect to your responses.  I just wouldn't want to be without one after 8 years.  Excited at the mo cos I got to choose my new pump yesterday and will be getting the Omnipod sometime just after Xmas.  @rebrascorer... I agree... what was happening to me with the cannula wasn't a good sales-point!    However, it's fairly rare to get a duff cannula.

@eggyg hope your hip stops playing up before your holiday.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
Sorry for absence over last few days, or perhaps a week. 
Readings from this morning 7.4 but saw consultant yesterday next step to beat DVLA and he not too concerned about higher levels as they can be brought down when Swansea beaten.  (Apologies to those who support that football team)
Have a great day.  
Congratulations to @rebrascora  and @Michael12421  on those HS’s


----------



## Barfly

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> Sorry for absence over last few days, or perhaps a week.
> Readings from this morning 7.4 but saw consultant yesterday next step to beat DVLA and he not too concerned about higher levels as they can be brought down when Swansea beaten.  (Apologies to those who support that football team)
> Have a great day.
> Congratulations to @rebrascora  and @Michael12421  on those HS’s


@DuncanLord   6 times sent off - 5 times returned for various spurious "reasons" by the DVLA.  In sheer frustratopn I sent the whole lot off to my MP.   Once he got involved, I received my licence within 3 days.    If they can get their fingers out for politicos why not for us long-suffering members of the public?


----------



## janw

7.2 this morning - whoops.
Just tested this afternoon and, after a rather "unhealthy" morning and lunch (as daughter and granddaughter came over), it was 6.9, so lower than I anticipated. I MUST be good at dinnertime and beyond.... got to be strict with myself!!!


----------



## freesia

Barfly said:


> @DuncanLord   6 times sent off - 5 times returned for various spurious "reasons" by the DVLA.  In sheer frustratopn I sent the whole lot off to my MP.   Once he got involved, I received my licence within 3 days.    If they can get their fingers out for politicos why not for us long-suffering members of the public?


I resorted to emailing my MP to get my licence back too. I said that the government was telling us to go back to work and it beggared belief that their own departments were refusing. I got my licence back within a couple of days. 
Yesterday i had a letter from the DVLA asking me to fill in a form as i had complained and to explain what the problem was. Oooohh now....where shall i start...


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora congrats on your HS x


----------



## Kopiert

Barfly said:


> If they can get their fingers out for politicos why not for us long-suffering members of the public?


There is an answer to that, but you would properly get banned from the board!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## freesia

Good morning, a higher 9.9 for me and graph shows despite being well in target at bedtime, by midnight i'd gone up to the low 10s and hovered just outside target all night  .
Is it Friday yet? Very tired. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning - 7.0 this morning


----------



## goodybags

Good morning bit of a shockingly high score on waking today 9.8 
but not really surprised I know what I ate yesterday that I shouldn’t have 

I’m under a bit of stress, and hit the comfort food yesterday 
weight is creeping up slightly, so I know I need to take back control


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## ColinUK

Restless night last night which is reflected in my 6.8 this morning. 

Knee playing up a little but determined to get out today and walk if not jog a little.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close! Normal service seems to have been resumed, put basal back up to 3 last night, and had my usual pattern, steering clear of the red, all night.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.5 today. Meeting up with a few old colleagues from work for lunch which should be nice. Finished work for the week thank goodness, first week back at normal hours since end of July and I haven’t enjoyed it at all. 
Enjoy your day all x


----------



## Barfly

6.8 today.  Bedtime last night it was a kfc-induced 10.2.......


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It's a 4.9 on the BG meter this morning.

We had a mix and match pizza last night. Well, a small portion of one. A Marks and Spencer cheese and tomato pizza base to which I added some more tomatoes, cheese and some mushrooms. Really nice too. For once I didn't burn the 5hing to a crisp!!! 

Nothing planned for today. Day 5 of my self isolation. Which of course means its about 5 more days (ish) before my eye operation.

I can't decide whether I am calm, not bothered, worried, frightened, eager, nervous, terrified, concerned, scared, happy even. I seem to go through all the emotions all the time. How daft is that?


----------



## Gruers

Day 2 of my low carb diet but no improvement to my BS reading this morning. 8.6. I had a funny turn on the golf course yesterday and had to come off the course. Very heavy laboured breathing pushing a trolley and golf clubs. Much better later that afternoon and today. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Take your pick today. 7.7 on the Libre or 5.9 on the metre at 7am. I, or should I say we, were rudely awakened at 2.25 by the low BG alarm. 3.7! I felt fine, apart from being totally disoriented, nipped to the loo, checked again 4.4.( my metre was downstairs so couldn’t check). Didn’t do anything about it as the thought of eating jelly babies at that hour just doesn’t do anything for me. But on the graph there’s absolutely no sign of a low at 2.25am. It was only new on yesterday so maybe just bedding in. Who knows! I’m glad I didn’t stuff my face with the JBs now.

Up, showered, dressed and breakfasted already. No, I haven’t got myself a job, the British Gas engineer is coming to service the boiler. Anytime between 8-1. What’s to bet he comes at 12.55.
I need to be ready anyways as I have an osteopath appointment at 10.20. Had a short, flat walk yesterday. 2.5 miles. Hip niggling, down into the front of my thigh and then round into my lower back/pelvis area. So I bit the bullet and called them, I firstly could get in next Wednesday, then they called me back later, they’d had a cancellation for this morning. My favourite osteopath has retired, I was very disappointed, how dare he! Fingers crossed this guy is a miracle worker too. I may be a bit stiff tomorrow. I’m going to get him to sort my neck and shoulders out too. I used to get acupuncture but not all the practitioners do it.

If you haven’t fell asleep after all that, well done and have a great day, and thanks for listening! 

I’ve added two photos of my Libre graph and history. Any thoughts oh wise ones?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 for me xx


----------



## Pattidevans

8.9 this morning.  Must adjust basals overnight,  been a bit lazy about it due to lots going on.  Have been asked by my GPs surgery to be a guinea pig for getting access to my medical records and test results online.  Quite excited as I have been banging on about this for months via the PPG.  It seems they have done a dramatic turnaround in their attitude.

Good luck with the DVLA @DuncanLord 

@eggyg my chiropractor does acupuncture and I swear by him for curing leg pain due to a twisted pelvis.  So good luck with the new Osteo.


----------



## Lanny

08:21 BS 7.0

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Nothing much going on except that tesco shopping is coming today 11:00 to 12:00 with a whole pile of delicious food for my 50th Birthday on the 28th: compromised a bit & went couple of days later in the week so, the cake isn’t opened & sitting around TOO long; coinciding nicely with the start FINALLY of the finest Christmas party food so, ordered a whole pile of them too among them my favourite gyozas dumplings!  It’s going to be indulgent food this early 50th Birthday weekend! Let’s just hope I get the dumplings at least as tesco finest, Sunshine Gyozas this year, are better than the frozen Itsu dumplings I usually get: it’s been a few Christmases now since it first came out & they’ve become VERY popular; last year despite ordering them every week since they came out I didn’t get a SINGLE pack & it was GUTTING! Fingers crossed emoji! Tesco only do them at Christmas & they’ve been a bit different every year: this year they’re in 3 different colours of red, green & yellow but, that’s a bit gimmicky & all I CARE about is the taste of them!

Oh dear!  Hadn’t quite realised HOW much I’m drooling & just hope I’m not setting myself up for a big disappointment if I don’t get them? Pleading emoji!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this am. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Belated congratulations to @Michael12421 and @rebrascora on yesterday’s HS, I was too I’ll to get on yesterday.

7.5 for me 2 days in a row, fever has finally broken although still feeling pretty awful with this bug, never mind it will go eventually.

have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’ve added two photos of my Libre graph and history. Any thoughts oh wise ones?


Nope. Mystified! If the scan of 3.7 had happened soon after the dip on your graph, say, round about 1am, I’d have said that the Libre algorithm was assuming you’d carry on dropping. It sometimes gets it wrong and then when the sensor takes the next actual reading, it corrects itself and the low never appears on the graph. But the low reading was a couple of hours after, when the graph was showing a more steady line. So no, haven't a clue why it would signal the low then, about an hour after it should have predicted it happening.


----------



## janw

6.6 this cold, cold morning. No plans today but I was busy yesterday, so might actually get some wrapping up done today. Think I'll put the pork loin chops in the slow cooker, kind of feels as if someone else has cooked my dinner (oh I wish....)
Have a good day all, keep warm, keep safe.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Nope. Mystified! If the scan of 3.7 had happened soon after the dip on your graph, say, round about 1am, I’d have said that the Libre algorithm was assuming you’d carry on dropping. It sometimes gets it wrong and then when the sensor takes the next actual reading, it corrects itself and the low never appears on the graph. But the low reading was a couple of hours after, when the graph was showing a more steady line. So no, haven't a clue why it would signal the low then, about an hour after it should have predicted it happening.


It’s a strange one. I’ll be keeping a close eye on it and doing some finger pricking throughout the day too.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 7.5 for me this morning. 
Yesterday I was fully in target for the pre-meal readings and before bed.  However had a 12.0 mid afternoon before taking car to the shops.  
So I must be somewhere close.  
Have a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6.4 for me at 7:37am

8.1 before breakfast at 9:45am - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food and 0.5 units humalog correction 

6.4 before bed 22:52pm 4 hours after tea - below 7mmol - 8mmol for bedtime so maybe I could've had 1x or 2x rich tea biscuit/s of 6g of carbs each but I chose not to

6.1 before tea at 18:50pm - 83g of carbs - 8.0 units humalog for food

I would really appreciate any comments on my bgs 

I've been off work on Tuesday and Wednesday with a bad cold and feeling lousy but I'm back in today and it's my day in the dinner hall all day so lots to do


----------



## TinaD

An undeserved 5.3 this morning. Guilty admission: yesterday was a right pain in the unmentionables so had a drink (my third this year) in the evening and also exceeded my calorie and carb allowance...


----------



## rebrascora

6.5 for me but only because I did a 1.5u Fiasp correction for an 8.5 as DP started to kick in 2 hours earlier. That said, I dropped the evening dose of Levemir back down to zero and went to bed on 5.2. 
Had a funny day yesterday and levels went stubbornly high in the morning 7-9s after my normal breakfast and stayed there most of the day despite being very active and doing lots of walking which is why I didn't correct. It got to 2.30pm and I gave in and shot myself 1.5 units and ate a dried apricot to mop up the half unit, as I hadn't had any lunch and fancied something. 2 hours later it was nicely down into the 5s but then spent the rest of the evening trying to drop too low. Libre actually shows 3 dips into the red but I double checked them and I was 4s and low 5s. Didn't eat until very late (after 10pm) and just had some olives and cheese and a very small portion of tomato soup and then an Options hot chocolate as levels were still dropping a bit, hence deciding not to have any Levemir. Current 7day TIR is 91% but 8% below, although all but one of those were not hypos at all and the only one that was, was 3.8, so nowhere near as shoddy as it looks. 

@eggyg I wonder if you briefly rolled onto your sensor arm which produced a sudden dip that the algorithm later realised was an anomaly and therefore smoothed out the graph, essentially erasing it. It's almost like it knows it got it wrong so it is covering it's tracks and trying to remove the evidence! Naughty Libre! Don't think I will be using alarms overnight when I eventually get Libre 2. Having said that, if you were actually low and it happened, the stress of waking up suddenly to the alarm might cause the liver to dump some glucose and save you needing to eat JBs. 
I hope your test kit will be by the bed in the future, especially if you are not too keen to munch JBs in the night at the whim of Libre.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> An undeserved 5.3 this morning. Guilty admission: yesterday was a right pain in the unmentionables so had a drink (my third this year) in the evening and also exceeded my calorie and carb allowance...


Sorry to hear you had a bad day, but maybe the drink should be a more regular part of your routine judging by that result.  Sometimes it is important to cut yourself a little slack!


----------



## rebrascora

@mum2westiesGill It looks like not eating the biscuits was a good decision last night and the 2 biscuits the previous night was far too much. 
Now that you have reduced your Tresiba, it may be that you need to review your evening routine as regards how many biscuits you have unbolused at bedtime and/or what BG level you need to eat one. Ie Maybe just one small biscuit between 7 and 8 but none if you are above 8 unless you bolus for it. That is just an example of what I mean, rather than a suggestion of what to do.  
It is also possible that your cold has increased your basal needs so that the biscuits have not been necessary the last couple of nights but may become necessary again once the cold has passed.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Thanks for your reply @rebrascora I'm just off to work so will reply later when I'm home x


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.5 for me but only because I did a 1.5u Fiasp correction for an 8.5 as DP started to kick in 2 hours earlier. That said, I dropped the evening dose of Levemir back down to zero and went to bed on 5.2.
> Had a funny day yesterday and levels went stubbornly high in the morning 7-9s after my normal breakfast and stayed there most of the day despite being very active and doing lots of walking which is why I didn't correct. It got to 2.30pm and I gave in and shot myself 1.5 units and ate a dried apricot to mop up the half unit, as I hadn't had any lunch and fancied something. 2 hours later it was nicely down into the 5s but then spent the rest of the evening trying to drop too low. Libre actually shows 3 dips into the red but I double checked them and I was 4s and low 5s. Didn't eat until very late (after 10pm) and just had some olives and cheese and a very small portion of tomato soup and then an Options hot chocolate as levels were still dropping a bit, hence deciding not to have any Levemir. Current 7day TIR is 91% but 8% below, although all but one of those were not hypos at all and the only one that was, was 3.8, so nowhere near as shoddy as it looks.
> 
> @eggyg I wonder if you briefly rolled onto your sensor arm which produced a sudden dip that the algorithm later realised was an anomaly and therefore smoothed out the graph, essentially erasing it. It's almost like it knows it got it wrong so it is covering it's tracks and trying to remove the evidence! Naughty Libre! Don't think I will be using alarms overnight when I eventually get Libre 2. Having said that, if you were actually low and it happened, the stress of waking up suddenly to the alarm might cause the liver to dump some glucose and save you needing to eat JBs.
> I hope your test kit will be by the bed in the future, especially if you are not too keen to munch JBs in the night at the whim of Libre.


That was my first thought Barbara, you’re right, naughty, naughty Libre. I’ll try and remember to take my metre up stairs tonight. Or I might take the spare one out of the car and leave it up there permanently,  now I have the Libre and I always have my diabetes kit bag with me when I go out, I don’t need three means of measuring my BGs in the car!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> 8.9 this morning.  Must adjust basals overnight,  been a bit lazy about it due to lots going on.  Have been asked by my GPs surgery to be a guinea pig for getting access to my medical records and test results online.  Quite excited as I have been banging on about this for months via the PPG.  It seems they have done a dramatic turnaround in their attitude.
> 
> Good luck with the DVLA @DuncanLord
> 
> @eggyg my chiropractor does acupuncture and I swear by him for curing leg pain due to a twisted pelvis.  So good luck with the new Osteo.


I have had acupuncture today. I’m a bit achy now but I know it will be worth it. Also had my sacrum adjusted, again!


----------



## Lanny

Yay!  I got all my party food except for two items of roast whole chicken & truffle mac n’ cheese: got my gyozas; most importantly! Just had a slap up lunch of gyozas, mini burgers & duck selection of rolls with coke & guessed big bolus of 60 NR to start with & I suspect may need more! Oh yes! I did an hour’s basal test earlier after breakfast & 76 units of Tresiba seems bang on as my BS stayed at 6.1 May do another one at some other time to double check that?  My verdict on tesco’s Sunshine Gyozas? I wished they hadn’t messed with the winning 5 each of chicken & prawn dumplings with a soy dip with red, yellow & orange dumplings 3 each of chicken, prawn & vegetable with no dip: the chicken & prawn taste the same but, I don’t like the vegetable ones;  need to make my own dip which isn’t a big thing as I water it down a bit of equal light soy, honey & water mixed well with a splash of sesame oil!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lanny I'm not sure what you mean? To do a basal test there must be no active fast acting insulin so started 4 hours after the last bolus, and it's done in time blocks throughout the days, a 1 off test an hour after a bolus and eating breakfast wouldn't give any insight to whether your Tresiba dose is correct or not xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill It looks like not eating the biscuits was a good decision last night and the 2 biscuits the previous night was far too much.


You might be right. My bedtime bg last night was 6.4 and waking this morning was 6.4. The previous night bedtime was 8.0 and waking was 11.0 - I had a total of 17g of carbs.



rebrascora said:


> Now that you have reduced your Tresiba, it may be that you need to review your evening routine as regards how many biscuits you have unbolused at bedtime and/or what BG level you need to eat one. Ie Maybe just one small biscuit between 7 and 8 but none if you are above 8 unless you bolus for it. That is just an example of what I mean, rather than a suggestion of what to do.
> It is also possible that your cold has increased your basal needs so that the biscuits have not been necessary the last couple of nights but may become necessary again once the cold has passed.


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Sorry @Kaylz , in my hurry to post earlier & not helped with me going on from one subject back to the other one without my usual double spaced paragraphs I wasn’t very clear!

So, I’ll be clear now! I did the basal test yesterday 1 hour after active Novorapid had run out after breakfast: left the timer running until after 5 hours & tested then, didn’t eat until after 6 hours before eating lunch; 1 hour after active breakfast NR BS 6.1 & 2 hours after still 6.1.

I actually didn’t eat breakfast this morning & only DP busted since I knew tesco delivery was coming so, technically I suppose it WAS breakfast I ate after the shopping had arrived just after 11am, put away, cooked & had my Tresiba & NR just a bit after 11:30 & that made me think of the results of yesterday’s basal test!

No wonder you’re confused: flitting about from one thing to another & back again without any paragraphs in between; very hasty post!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Oops!  Sorry @Kaylz , in my hurry to post earlier & not helped with me going on from one subject back to the other one without my usual double spaced paragraphs I wasn’t very clear!
> 
> So, I’ll be clear now! I did the basal test yesterday 1 hour after active Novorapid had run out after breakfast: left the timer running until after 5 hours & tested then, didn’t eat until after 6 hours before eating lunch; 1 hour after active breakfast NR BS 6.1 & 2 hours after still 6.1.
> 
> I actually didn’t eat breakfast this morning & only DP busted since I knew tesco delivery was coming so, technically I suppose it WAS breakfast I ate after the shopping had arrived just after 11am, put away, cooked & had my Tresiba & NR just a bit after 11:30 & that made me think of the results of yesterday’s basal test!
> 
> No wonder you’re confused: flitting about from one thing to another & back again without any paragraphs in between; very hasty post!


I'm still confused, to do a basal test you totally miss meals, so you'd start it at least 4 hours after breakfast say and miss lunch checking every 1-2 hours to see that it's steady and then have tea as normal and so on, the small time frame you mention isn't enough information for a basal test xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> I'm still confused, to do a basal test you totally miss meals, so you'd start it at least 4 hours after breakfast say and miss lunch checking every 1-2 hours to see that it's steady and then have tea as normal and so on, the small time frame you mention isn't enough information for a basal test xx


Ahh! So, all this time I’ve been doing basal tests wrong! Thanks for that @Kaylz 

I can see now why some have posted about a pain it is to have to do it!  I just thought delaying a meal for a couple of hours instead of skipping it entirely!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Ahh! So, all this time I’ve been doing basal tests wrong! Thanks for that @Kaylz
> 
> I can see now why some have posted about a pain it is to have to do it!  I just thought delaying a meal for a couple of hours instead of skipping it entirely!


Here's a link better explaining basal testing, well worth a read if you get the chance - https://www.mysugr.com/en/blog/basal-rate-testing/ xx


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> You might be right. My bedtime bg last night was 6.4 and waking this morning was 6.4. The previous night bedtime was 8.0 and waking was 11.0 - I had a total of 17g of carbs.


10g of carbs would raise my BG levels about 3 mmols, so 15g would raise me 4.5mmols and 17g is going to increase  them by at least 5mmols. That means that a couple of hours later my levels would have risen from 8 to 13 and if my basal dose is holding me level then I can expect to wake up around that level and have been high and above range all night. 

Of course you might have a slight surplus of basal insulin during the night with Tresiba, so it might drop your levels a little bit but it should not be dropping you 5mmols so by eating those carbs without any bolus insulin you may go too high, especially now that you have reduced your Tresiba to 15 units as that is the only insulin which is working overnight.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Good morning, a higher 9.9 for me and graph shows despite being well in target at bedtime, by midnight i'd gone up to the low 10s and hovered just outside target all night  .
> Is it Friday yet? Very tired. Have a good day everyone.


Is it Friday yet??? Is it???!  I’m on a residential. I can’t give a waking reading as I don’t think I actually went to sleep!   Around feeding time this morning  it was 3.3!
Just got the darlings off to sleep. I’ll delight in waking them at 06.30  currently 4.2 as I try and think about sleep. All great fun really.


----------



## Gwynn

I am definitely first up this morning. !!!!  

It's blowing a gale and raining this cold, dark morning. Glad to be indoors in the warm.

BG 5.5 At last back in the 5's but just a bit too far. 

Ordered a few Christmas presents yesterday. They may arrive over the weekend. Including the new kettle for the one that blew up yesterday. The thing that worried me the most was all the boiling water on the wooden floor. I was worried it might have damaged the floor. Thankfully it didn't.

My wife is very much into making bread at the moment. So I have got her a bread making machine amongst other things. I just hope that she will like it

We decided to order the Christmas food from M&S yesterday too, only to find that they are no longer taking bookings. So we had a rethink for Christmas meals and came up with some stuff that we really like at about a tenth the cost. Easy. But our thinking my be wrong. We may still be able to get the stuff in the shop closer to the time. Whatever we decide to do, it will be no fuss, no stress.

Have a great day whatever you do today.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Here's a link better explaining basal testing, well worth a read if you get the chance - https://www.mysugr.com/en/blog/basal-rate-testing/ xx


Thanks for that! 

Read up on it & realise I need at least a 10 hour gap of no bolus at all to do a 6 hours section of 24 hours for basal testing!  So, actually I’ve no idea what the Tresiba is doing then! Just as well I’ll be making my weekly call to DSN later this morning, around 9am, & give her my BS readings, wait for her to call me back & see if it needs changing? No wonder she said at least a week before changes!


----------



## Lanny

00:24 BS 7.0 

Couldn’t get back to sleep after call of nature so, watched the final of Rupaul’s Drag race while I ate breakfast. Just had 2 hours & 2 minutes after test 02:34 BS 14.3 & oh dear no where near enough bolus & stuck in a 12 NR correction! 

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Really enjoyed the Drag Race final & couldn’t call it & liked all 3 so, didn’t mind who DID win it? A bit of herstory was made! 

Been re reading a book I haven’t read in a good 10 to 12 years & bought it on kindle as I’ve no idea where the paperback book is? Open House by Jill Mansell because watching Grand Designs lately reminded me of it! It’s my favourite book by Jill Mansell & it was WAY back in 1995 when it was first published!  About a little village of Killburton that’s the seat of the new young 28 year old Earl of Killburton. He has to open up Killburton Castle to the paying public to pay the death duties & all the shenanigans that went on, in the castle & the village, during the 6 months of pre opening prep & the first year of opening when they needed 100,000 visitors to stay afloat: more than acheived that target; along the way loads of love triangles, secret affairs, gossip & comedy! I laughed so much reading it the first time & now re reading it for a third time!

About two thirds of the way read in one day & will finish it today! It was a trip down memory lane of life in the mid 90’s of cassette tapes & walkmans, Noika mobile phones, tabloid newspapers that is SO dated now in this age well into the 21st century of iTunes, iPhones & social media etc!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2 and breakfast awaits


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke feeling a bit shakey about 03:20 @ 3.2. Treated but can't get back to sleep. Must try or will nod off mid-afternoon!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke to a slightly more respectable 6.1 today 

Thinking OMG it’s cold
have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning Friday folks. 6.3 today. Very dark and wet, apparently storms are to hit us later on today, then it’s back to the frosty weather.

The British Gas engineer didn’t turn up yesterday. I went onto my account to find a number to call them, in big letters it said “boiler service booked for 25th January”! Now I don’t make mistakes like that so checked the text and email they sent me on making the booking way back on 1st October, yes,  definitely 25th November. When I eventually found a phone number and had to listen to them telling me to use the website/ App to cancel or make an appointment, typing my account into the phone keypad, answering yes or no to questions “ I didn’t catch that, please say yes or no”. I was getting annoyed by now. When they deigned to answer and I explained why I’d rang, I was told the appointment had been rescheduled as they are very behind with the services. I asked why I hadn’t been informed of this, they’re very behind with the services, was the stock answer! I was even more annoyed by now, I told her it was a matter of common courtesy to inform their customers. She couldn’t give me any explanation at all as if it didn’t really matter as “ they’re very behind with the services”. She has lodged a complaint on my behalf she said and the managers will look at it! I’m sure it would have taken less time to just ping me a text to let me know! I don’t suppose for one minute anything will be done, like give me a years worth of gas and leccy! I don’t often get cross but I was yesterday, it made for a very bitty day for us. Ah well, today’s another day. 

Have a fab Friday and hope you don’t get too wet or blown away. At least we’ve our nice warm homes to go back to and don’t have to get into a little rubber dingy and try and cross the Channel.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 8.1.


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here!


----------



## Gruers

7.6 this morning I quite pleased with that


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here!


Yay!!!


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. That’s a direct result of the bread I had last night and the sleeping tablet. 

Expecting delivery of trail shoes today but just checked the live tracker and it’s now showing 2nd December! 

I’m hoping that it’ll update at 11am with driver having sorted out a route and that I’ll get them today anyway. I’d like to use them on my run tomorrow.


----------



## Barfly

7.2 today.  Bit dull, a few bright blue patches bit windy and 9deg atm.


----------



## SueEK

@MikeyBikey and @Michael12421 hope you can get those numbers up soon xx
7 on the nose today. Off down to our caravan to winterise it as the site closes end of November , my  place of solace is no more until March . Nice meal out with my friends, was so good to see them. Wanted to put my tree up this weekend but don’t think I’ll have time.
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to kvell over my brilliant nephew! He’s at Uni studying theoretical physics and he’s now decided to take a year out in industry. So he’s got himself a job at Diamond Advanced Light which is the U.K. equivalent of CERN. 
He’s going to be devising algorithms to correct for minor movements in the laser arrays triggered by seismic activity and things like gravity and pesky elves who fiddle with the equipment. 
I did ask, as these fluctuations are apparently just a few atoms adrift at a time, whether they can’t just use a hammer and persuade them to line up again. He said no that’s not advised. 

I have to resort to humour because I’ve no idea what the cyclotron does or what his role will be but I’m incredibly proud of him and happy for him. So he’ll be moving to Oxford for a year from next September before returning to Leeds and finishing his Masters. 
He’s already thinking about what his PhD will be on. I’ve suggested he looks at the quantum physical interactions of Mjölnir (Thor’s hammer) on things but he’s not sure that’ll be approved. 
​


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.9 today

Mum slightly p'd off as the purple bin isn't due to be emptied until Tuesday and the new neighbours have been using it and filled it right to the top (they did the same with the black bin not even flattening the dog food boxes etc) she struggles enough to get it round and down the steps with our own rubbish in because of her back so will be a real struggle next week, we'll also have a bag of rubbish to try and get in there before then so hoping they don't put even more stuff in! xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
10.2 for me at 7:49am - 15.0 units of tresiba done and 1.0 unit humalog correction

7.3 at 23:18pm bedtime 4 hours after tea - had 2x rich tea biscuits no humalog but.....also while I was watching celebrity in the jungle I had 1x bag of bacon frazzles 12g of carbs

7.2 at 19:17pm before tea

I would be delighted for any comments 

Hope everyone has a great day and a great weekend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @Robin on that elusive HS.
5.7 for me this morning. 

Stay warm people!

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.9 today
> 
> Mum slightly p'd off as the purple bin isn't due to be emptied until Tuesday and the new neighbours have been using it and filled it right to the top (they did the same with the black bin not even flattening the dog food boxes etc) she struggles enough to get it round and down the steps with our own rubbish in because of her back so will be a real struggle next week, we'll also have a bag of rubbish to try and get in there before then so hoping they don't put even more stuff in! xx



Haven't these people got their own bins, or are they sub-tenants or just plonkers!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to kvell over my brilliant nephew! He’s at Uni studying theoretical physics and he’s now decided to take a year out in industry. So he’s got himself a job at Diamond Advanced Light which is the U.K. equivalent of CERN.
> He’s going to be devising algorithms to correct for minor movements in the laser arrays triggered by seismic activity and things like gravity and pesky elves who fiddle with the equipment.
> I did ask, as these fluctuations are apparently just a few atoms adrift at a time, whether they can’t just use a hammer and persuade them to line up again. He said no that’s not advised.
> 
> I have to resort to humour because I’ve no idea what the cyclotron does or what his role will be but I’m incredibly proud of him and happy for him. So he’ll be moving to Oxford for a year from next September before returning to Leeds and finishing his Masters.
> He’s already thinking about what his PhD will be on. I’ve suggested he looks at the quantum physical interactions of Mjölnir (Thor’s hammer) on things but he’s not sure that’ll be approved.
> ​


I had to get Mr Eggy to translate all that for me. Well done @ColinUK nephew! Clever chap.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here!


Congratulations! I’ve asked Santa for one for Christmas.


----------



## Kaylz

MikeyBikey said:


> Haven't these people got their own bins, or are they sub-tenants or just plonkers!


Well when the system changed years ago there were only 4 of each bin for a block of 6 flats but due to amount of people in 2 flats they qualified for an extra bin so there is now one for each flat, ours is out back as the stations out front only hold 5 and I think it's just pure laziness as to get to the ones out the front they would have further to walk xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

A whopping 9.2 today, oh well hopefully when this lurgy decides to pack its bags and go my numbers will start to improve.  On a better note, I had a letter from the hospital yesterday and although they haven’t said my biopsy were clear, next appointment is not until 8th Feb, so I am taking that as a good sign that I don’t need to be seen sooner.

@Robin congrats on your HS.

have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I had to get Mr Eggy to translate all that for me. Well done @ColinUK nephew! Clever chap.


Obviously he gets it all from me


----------



## ColinUK

I just disconnected the electric cooker!
I didn’t die!

The consumer unit is so badly labelled that it was a gamble so I tested the circuit by just sticking wet fingers* onto the bare wires. That’s how the professionals do it I think. 

Hopefully the electrician will sort that out when he’s here next week. 


* of course I didn’t do anything half as silly. I just poked around the inside of the socket with a knife


----------



## TinaD

6.6 this morning. The revenge of the pancreas...


----------



## rebrascora

Well it seems there was a trio of 3.2s earlier this morning. Not sure what that was all about. Maybe it came in with the storm. Unfortunately there was a long flat red length of graph on my Libre preceding mine.  The only good thing is that there was no evening Levemir in my system to drop it any lower. Decided to do a finger prick double check expecting a reading in the 4s as my sensors usually read at least a whole unit lower. Finger prick confirmed 3.2. Yikes! Why does this new sensor have to be so accurate!! Had a fizzy worm and a Lift and managed to get back to sleep and woke up on a nice 6.2..... so that is the number I am reporting for this morning.
To be fair I did a lot of exertive work quite late last night, carrying horse rugs up to the top field and grooming 4 muddy horses and rugging them up before the storm arrived, however my levels started to skyrocket at bedtime so I jabbed a correction in and that was clearly a bad move but I couldn't resist the temptation when my Libre showed 9.1 with an upward sloping arrow. If I had only left it at 1.5 instead of adding an extra half a unit I would have been fine. Can only blame myself for bad judgement. I wavered over that extra half unit for several seconds and then I had an image of the great hump on my Libre graph a few nights ago and decided I din't want another one of those, so dialed up the extra 0.5.

Many congrats to @Robin on your House Special this morning. Love that we can now give out gold star "likes" for this!

Fabulous that you have such a bright and aspirational nephew @ColinUK. Not surprised you are really proud of him.


----------



## janw

6.7 - shopping day today so extra steps coming my way  Every little helps. Have a good one folks


----------



## Pattidevans

8.8 this morning.  It’s getting worse, despite increasing basal rates right throughout the night.  It did reach 11.0 at 3.43 am.  Wondering if the insulin in the vial I am using has gone off a bit, or was it last night’s curry and dahl with a spoonful of rice.  OTOH I note that my total basal is only 10.71 and ISTR last winter it was over 12.  Have increased basal again by a touch.

@ColinUK how fabulous to have such an intelligent nephew!  Gives you faith in the young.

@Robin congrats on the HS.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 7.2 this morning, was 7.3 at bedtime so along with the 6 units of Lantus I ate 3 biscuits.
So I know the result of 3 biscuits!
What good it does I don’t yet know?

Yesterday I had a shock when asking DN about Xmas Party meal.  I’ve not been out for meal yet but have been invited to the Scuba Dive Club Christmas Meal.   The menu looks absolutely lovely so I showed the menu and asked what could I eat.
The answer was, “eat what you want as it’s a treat and yes increase NovoRapid by one and then we will balance later”.
Great. To orbit here I come. Or may it be better to say, to infinity and beyond. 
Well done @Robin on the HS
@eggyg      Will that be an out of stock item at the North Pole?
Have a great day!


----------



## Lanny

Called DSN shortly after 9am & just got the call back. Increase Tresiba to 80 units for a week & report back next week.


----------



## Kopiert

A cold morning down here in Kent. A 7.3 this morning - but I was finishing writing a report till the early hours, them up again early to check it


----------



## Kaylz

How are all you fairing up? Has the storm hit you yet? Up here we've had trees down, snow, wind has been wild since this morning, schools were closed early, vaccination centres in the neighboring 3 towns have been shut, stay safe folks! xx


----------



## rebrascora

Just blustery still here. Will be happy if it gets no worse but no doubt it will. To be fair, so far this autumn we really haven't had much wind to strip the leaves and it has been mild and dry here so can't complain at getting a bit of a one now as we are nearly into winter.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> How are all you fairing up? Has the storm hit you yet? Up here we've had trees down, snow, wind has been wild since this morning, schools were closed early, vaccination centres in the neighboring 3 towns have been shut, stay safe folks! xx


It has been extremely cold and wet here wtih winds of up to 40 km an hour. My central heating has not worked for the past month and I am perished. The plumber has hummed and aahed and done bugger all. I have a log fire downstairs in order to keep warm but the heat doesn't reach the bathroom and showering each morning is a pain.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> It has been extremely cold and wet here wtih winds of up to 40 km an hour. My central heating has not worked for the past month and I am perished. The plumber has hummed and aahed and done bugger all. I have a log fire downstairs in order to keep warm but the heat doesn't reach the bathroom and showering each morning is a pain.


Sorry to hear that  Hope they pull their finger out and get it sorted soon! 

Wind is hitting 60km an hour here at the moment, heating has been on for an hour 3 times today yet I'm still sat shivering xx


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.9 today
> 
> Mum slightly p'd off as the purple bin isn't due to be emptied until Tuesday and the new neighbours have been using it and filled it right to the top (they did the same with the black bin not even flattening the dog food boxes etc) she struggles enough to get it round and down the steps with our own rubbish in because of her back so will be a real struggle next week, we'll also have a bag of rubbish to try and get in there before then so hoping they don't put even more stuff in! xx





Kaylz said:


> How are all you fairing up? Has the storm hit you yet? Up here we've had trees down, snow, wind has been wild since this morning, schools were closed early, vaccination centres in the neighboring 3 towns have been shut, stay safe folks! xx


All quiet here in Herts, stay safe


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> How are all you fairing up? Has the storm hit you yet? Up here we've had trees down, snow, wind has been wild since this morning, schools were closed early, vaccination centres in the neighboring 3 towns have been shut, stay safe folks! xx


Absolutely freezing cold and heavy rain this morning. Still freezing cold now but forecasting sleet/snow later. Wind is starting to get up now.


----------



## rebrascora

@Kaylz I need my tongue cutting out! Half an hour after I posted a reply about the weather, it started to lash down with rain and big wet flakes of snow/sleet, right when I was going out to sort GGs for the night. Got absolutely drenched and would have been cold if it wasn't for the fact that it's a good yomp up a mile long hill and 2 trips to do. Not entirely pleasant weather! Back in the house for the night now, out of wet clothes and snuggled up in my PJs with a hot water bottle and a warm port toddy and some cheese. Can't really complain, especially when you think of refugees trying to survive in makeshift tents/camps.


----------



## Kaylz

Some guy further up North has had a caravan blown over the wall into his garden, lorry blown over on the dual carriageway, trees blocking roads all round, fence across from Bruce's half of it down, suspect they won't be allowing the 3 Rottweilers out like they usually do, fence along the main street down taking the bricks it was attached to the wall with with it, it's mental here xx


----------



## Kaylz

And all bus services have been suspended now in the area xx


----------



## Gruers

Kaylz said:


> And all bus services have been suspended now in the area xx


Take care it sounds rough


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> Take care it sounds rough


It most certainly is, danger to life warning went out this afternoon so I'm surprised the buses stayed on so long xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> How are all you fairing up? Has the storm hit you yet? Up here we've had trees down, snow, wind has been wild since this morning, schools were closed early, vaccination centres in the neighboring 3 towns have been shut, stay safe folks! xx


It’s been a little bit nippy down here but not so much as you couldn’t pop out without a coat. Which I did. Twice. Almost no breeze. 

Hopefully you and yours all escaped unscathed.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Gwynn

A bit later up this morning. Dark, cold, wet, very very windy out there. Some seriously strong gusts of wind last night. Thankfully, I didn't hear any damage going on.

BG 4.9 this morning.

An Amazon order arriving today. (Presents for Christmas - mostly cooking stuff as my wife is 'into' cooking right now). I have to get it into the house and wrap it up before she sees it. Such easy, pleasant problems. Ahhh

Day 6 of my 10 day self isolation. All going well.

Pulse remains low. This morning it was 52. I was sitting with an old friend, at a pub, before my self isolation, discussing low pulse (as you do). His was 42 in the pub!!! Nothing to be alarmed over he said. Mind you he exercises like crazy. But the real question is, if the NHS recommends talking to a doctor if the pulse is below 55bpm and straight to A&E if below 50, then is that actually right, especially as neither of us has any other asdociated symptoms. Or have I mis read the NHS guidelines.

Have a great day whatever you do today.


----------



## rebrascora

Gosh! Where is everyone this morning? Hope you haven't all been blown away or lost power!

I have a new animal analogy to add to the flatfish and porpoise range and it is not a good one.   Afraid I had a persistent mole last night....

Not good I know, but at least with no evening Levemir on board, it was unlikely to go much lower and I was 11.1 with an upward vertical arrow when I went to bed with cheese and peanut butter on board. Slept really quite soundly despite the storm. I'm coming to the opinion that that is where my body wants my levels to be when I am doing more exercise. Once again, levels went high in the evening and then as soon as I sleep they drop... (I went to bed at 8.30pm last night)
Feel fine this morning. No hypo headache or anything, just feel rested.


----------



## Gruers

7.9 this morning so staying under 8’s but trying for lower. It’s wet and windy today so stay safe wherever you are


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.4 today, might be the risotto and tiramisu I ate last night or the remnants of this bug, still getting sore throats.

@Kaylz - hope you are ok this morning, we have some wind and rain, but nothing like your having.  Take care.

have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 this morning. 
That’s after a day with truly minimal carbs but equally minimal sleep. 

Off to Hampstead for a muddy and hilly Park Run this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3. 

I survived the storm, just been out to survey the grounds. One of my eight bird feeders come a cropper, but otherwise all seems well. Still blowy and very, very cold. Brrr!!! Hope everyone is ok and no damage done. It’s was pretty wild up here. 

Think it’s a day for the fire on and watching rubbish telly or reading a book. It’s a hard life! 

Have a great day, keep warm and dry, oh and put some rocks in your pockets!


----------



## ColinUK

Just checked BG again and is now 6.5 so Lord only knows what was up with the previous sample.


----------



## SueEK

A horrible 8.1 today, don’t know if it was the cheese and biscuits last night or having a bad night. Was blooming freezing, even kept my leggings on. A caravan is no place to be this time of year, guess I should have left the heating on. Had hail down here on the coast yesterday and strong winds but certainly not as bad as up north. 
Busy day ahead of sorting the van out for the winter. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## MikeyBikey

After going hypo the night before last my BGs remained good till it was time for the evening meal when it was 11.7. Before bed it was 11. 2 but I decided against an adjustment as the muggy headache had lingered all day. Wish the bar stewards would allow me a Libreville! So 9.8 this chilly morning.


----------



## mage 1

5.7 for me today was very windy here in North Wales reports off lots of trees down.hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An unusual 4.2 low for me today.  
A bit wet and windy overnight, but things seem to have calmed down now.

Stay safe everyone.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 at normal waking up time. Went back to sleep for an hour, and Libre is alleging 7.9 now! I think it’s exaggerating a bit, it’s showing a steep upwards line which it may have second thoughts about.
We were forecast snow overnight, but no signs of it yet.

Edit. Ah yes, 5 minutes later my Libre has conceded I’m only 5.9.


----------



## goodybags

MikeyBikey said:


> Haven't these people got their own bins, or are they sub-tenants or just plonkers!


sounds like my neighbours (we have communal waste areas in this development) many neighbours  just chuck everything near the big bins even furniture and their old white goods


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 12.7 for me  probably due to only half hour sleep but hey ho 

0C at the moment but wind seems to have calmed for now, mum walked to work just after 6 (told her she was stupid) and been checking Twitter for updates, she ended up phoning the depot though and they have started running again so at least she'll get a bus home

A screenshot of the fence that took part of the wall with it last night xx


----------



## Barfly

7.3 today.  Bit of a blustery day and night, it was 81mph at the Needles IOW, about 30 miles away as the gulls (try to) fly.   Gusts to 65mph here in Poole.  A few patches of blue, not much rain overnight but now a really cold 4deg.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

cold & wet here this morning, we’ve nothing exciting planned, so a weekend to slightly de-stress 
although the wife wants me to take here to Milton Keynes, which is not far away from us.

next year I’m so hoping my ankle gets sorted.. it’s nearly a year now since the constant told me quite bluntly “ankle surgery wasn’t recommended“ risk of infection - etc leading to possible amputation etc  all due to years of poor control of my diabetes, even though I don’t think at the time he realised my Hba1c was already on it’s way to a decent control

anyway since I’ve lost weight, in my head Im thinking I want to get fit and run
meantime in the real world some days If I don’t wear a ankle support and walking with a stick im taking painkiller.

keep warm and have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Lucyr

9.4 here, also cold and windy in Poole and off to play carols outside for 3 hours (whilst trying not to blow away )


----------



## janw

7.1 - blinking cold with "light snow", extra warm fleecy PJs have been brought into play this morning, winter warmth has begun!!!


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 

01:57 BS 9.6!  By heck! That’s high & I’d seriously under bolused my last meal before going to bed shortly after taking my last reading yesterday 12:36 BS 7.0 when I ate dinner after increased Tresiba dose of 80 at 11:38 BS 7.6. I knew I’d need to go down a bit for NR because of the higher Tresiba but, went down too much! The storm had already reached me by 10am & it was flooded by about 2 inches around the bottom steps drainpipe at my front door so, I ate & went straight to bed while I heard the storm raging while I slept! That’s me covering my ears!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The storm had more or less gone by the time I got up VERY early this morning but, it’ll take some days for all the water to drain: it REALLY was a lot of water as it’s the first time I’ve seen my front doorsteps flooded! That’s the disadvantages of living in Bog Town, AKA Ballymoney, in the middle of a big bog!  I’m on the drier side of the main road too: the opposite side’s houses are built on concrete piles/stilts; it’ll be a quagmire on THAT side!

Eaten twice already & watched last night’s It Takes Two & now Motsi is down with Covid so, not judging later tonight!  Finished Open House by about 10:30 yesterday & not reading anything yet although I may? Watched some more early episodes of Grand designs & saw the first build they covered in 2001 where a woman, & her poor husband & children, was determined to build a gigantic new Georgian Style Manor House only to say, with it not finished yet, that it wasn’t worth it!  

I’ve kept getting my bolus wrong, so far today, & having to correct! I keep thinking the increased Tresiba will have more of an effect but, it’s too early & I’m thinking it’s going be more like tomorrow before the effects kick in?


----------



## Lily123

11.7.Oops I have no idea what went wrong there! Only 15mph winds here.


----------



## Lanny

Lily123 said:


> Only 15mph winds here.


We, in the west in Northern Ireland & Ireland of course, already took the brunt of it before you lot in the east, GB got it: the bottom of my front doorsteps were already up to 2 inches yesterday morning; now the water is about level with the top of my bottom step!


----------



## TinaD

6.4 at 0700 hours. So either still playing silly b*ggers, dawn effect, or reflecting injudicious consumption of alcohol 2 days ago. However only 6.9 2 hours after breakfast so its just back to weighing, counting, calculating whilst dreaming of forbidden goodies. Too windy to go out (81mph at Aberaeron 11 miles away) with local route to Co-op blocked by fallen tree so no need to grit teeth passing the bread...No damage to house, buildings or trees at home and power is on. Hope everybody as lucky and OK despite storm.


----------



## Lily123

Lanny said:


> We, in the west in Northern Ireland & Ireland of course, already took the brunt of it before you lot in the east, GB got it: the bottom of my front doorsteps were already up to 2 inches yesterday morning; now the water is about level with the top of my bottom step!


That’s awful.As this is only November what’s December going to be like?


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Late on parade today. At 2.30am 13.5 with upward trend (finger showed 11.7), 7.20 libre alarm woke me with a 4.4 had a JB and went back to sleep, woke again at 9.10 with a 5.9. Take your pick on my waking numbers. 

Feel a bit chesty and wheezy this morning and coughing but LFT negative so thats good. Probably a change in temperature and the work bugs going around. I hope i'm not coming down with something, we're going away next weekend. 

Cold and windy here, had some snow and sleet. Forecast to feel like -6 later. I plan to do the cleaning today, then make some soup for next week and a cake for hubby. Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> We, in the west in Northern Ireland & Ireland of course, already took the brunt of it before you lot in the east, GB got it: the bottom of my front doorsteps were already up to 2 inches yesterday morning; now the water is about level with the top of my bottom step!


And very grateful we are to you guys over there, Lanny, although I am not sure @Kaylz would agree as it sounds like it hit her area pretty hard. 
I'm pretty sure I woke sometime during the night to a tree branch cracking and breaking but I haven't located it yet.

@Lily123 Welcome to the thread. Pleased you found us. You obviously got the surplus glucose that I was missing last night. We could both have woken up with perfect readings if we had just combined our resources!


----------



## Lily123

rebrascora said:


> @Lily123 Welcome to the thread. Pleased you found us. You obviously got the surplus glucose that I was missing last night. We could both have woken up with perfect readings if we had just combined our resources!


A perfect number is always hard to achieve and sometimes there are going to be no explainations to BG readings unfortunately


----------



## rebrascora

Lily123 said:


> A perfect number is always hard to achieve and sometimes there are going to be no explainations to BG readings unfortunately


Just so you know in advance.... the nominated "perfect number" here on this thread for a waking reading is 5.2. This is referred to as an "House Special" or HS and is a highly prized achievement..... but yes, in general, seeking perfection is a dangerous game with diabetes .... doesn't stop you wishing/dreaming though!!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
Sorry forgot to hit the ‘post reply button when I typed after reading. 
This morning was a straight 8. 
Keep safe all, even with storms.


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> Just so you know in advance.... the nominated "perfect number" here on this thread for a waking reading is 5.2. This is referred to as an "House Special" or HS and is a highly prized achievement..... but yes, in general, seeking perfection is a dangerous game with diabetes .... doesn't stop you wishing/dreaming though!!


All I want for Christmas is an HS reading
An HS reading
An HS reading


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> All I want for Christmas is an HS reading
> An HS reading
> An HS reading


Sorry Duncan, but @eggyg got first dabs on one with her wish list yesterday. 
Would be nice if Santa had a whole bag full of them to deliver to all of us. I promise I have been a good girl.... well mostly!


----------



## Lily123

rebrascora said:


> Just so you know in advance.... the nominated "perfect number" here on this thread for a waking reading is 5.2. This is referred to as an "House Special" or HS and is a highly prized achievement..... but yes, in general, seeking perfection is a dangerous game with diabetes .... doesn't stop you wishing/dreaming though!!


Good to know about the walking reading and about the perfect number thats true


----------



## Pattidevans

This morning I am Confused.com.  At 9.25 I woke up to 6.3 on the Libre with a perfect straight line overnight.  Well pleased with this after adjusting overnight basals by around 0.03u per hour... total daily basal up to 11.12 from  10.71.  However, at 11.28 the Libre is alarming at me with a 3.9.  Didn't feel hypo, so tested bloods which were 6.9 on my meter... washed hands and tried again... still 6.9.  Scanned again - still 3.9.  So was the FBG wrong??? Who knows!

Had a "funny turn" coming out of the pub where we met friends last night, having consumed just 2 small glasses of white wine, when my knees gave way - luckily just sat down heavily on a nearby bench.  Hubby and 2 friends supported me back home (around 50 yards).  Tested BP and was 87/54 with a pulse rate of 114.  BP is in the 145/90 range in the mornings, but have noticed this nasty drop in the evenings.  Must speak to the GP... maybe Amlodipine is not working well for me.

Take care all who are being affected by this horrid storm.  Here in Cornwall we usually take the brunt, but although we have high winds and it's sleeting, on the whole it's not too bad.

@rebrascorer, thanks for clarifying the HS number.  I didn't know that.


----------



## ColinUK

Park Run done. 
New trail shoes. 
Same one as last week so Hampstead and mud and hills. 
Stopped to take a photo and either I was so far ahead of everyone else at this point or….



Forgot to start my Fitbit so didn’t map the run however the official timing logged me as 20 seconds faster than last week!


----------



## Lily123

Pattidevans said:


> This morning I am Confused.com.  At 9.25 I woke up to 6.3 on the Libre with a perfect straight line overnight.  Well pleased with this after adjusting overnight basals by around 0.03u per hour... total daily basal up to 11.12 from  10.71.  However, at 11.28 the Libre is alarming at me with a 3.9.  Didn't feel hypo, so tested bloods which were 6.9 on my meter... washed hands and tried again... still 6.9.  Scanned again - still 3.9.  So was the FBG wrong??? Who knows!
> 
> Had a "funny turn" coming out of the pub where we met friends last night, having consumed just 2 small glasses of white wine, when my knees gave way - luckily just sat down heavily on a nearby bench.  Hubby and 2 friends supported me back home (around 50 yards).  Tested BP and was 87/54 with a pulse rate of 114.  BP is in the 145/90 range in the mornings, but have noticed this nasty drop in the evenings.  Must speak to the GP... maybe Amlodipine is not working well for me.
> 
> Take care all who are being affected by this horrid storm.  Here in Cornwall we usually take the brunt, but although we have high winds and it's sleeting, on the whole it's not too bad.
> 
> @rebrascorer, thanks for clarifying the HS number.  I didn't know that.


The Libre will often be off by a quite a few and it is extremely annoying at times.
Hope you are okay because of what happened must have been scary


----------



## Pattidevans

Lily123 said:


> The Libre will often be off by a quite a few and it is extremely annoying at times.
> Hope you are okay because of what happened must have been scary


Yes, it's odd though, I find Libre can often be very accurate indeed for me... though this particular one seems to be reading more out as it ages... due to change it on Monday, so hope the next one will be better.  I'm not going to be relying on it for dosing though.

Yhank you! Feel fine this morning, but BP back at 145/91.


----------



## Lily123

Pattidevans said:


> Yes, it's odd though, I find Libre can often be very accurate indeed for me... though this particular one seems to be reading more out as it ages... due to change it on Monday, so hope the next one will be better.  I'm not going to be relying on it for dosing though.
> 
> Yhank you! Feel fine this morning, but BP back at 145/91.


It might be as the Libre is near the end of 14 days


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Can't believe you hadn't picked up on the House Special tradition here yet.... No trying to make any back claims!  At least not without evidence!
I would wonder if your Libre is coming adrift a little and the filament has become disturbed and that's why it is starting to read uncharacteristically low like that. 
Hope you get to the bottom of the low BP issue. Not nice when your legs go, although as Type 1s we are probably more used to it than others.

Flurries of snow outside here at the moment is discouraging me from heading out into the cold.... may need just one more coffee before I go... Need to head out to the shops but nearest town is Consett, which is right on the hill top and I have no doubt the weather will be wicked up there! Probably snow 6 inches deep and a white out! I'm getting soft in my old age!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> @Pattidevans Can't believe you hadn't picked up on the House Special tradition here yet.... No trying to make any back claims!  At least not without evidence!


No, I knew about it, but wasn't sure what the actual number was.  I thought I saw someone getting it for a 5.6

Will check the libre against blood when I have lunch and if it's still 3 or more out I will change early and ring Abbott on Monday.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> now Motsi is down with Covid


Where did you see that? The only thing I've seen is that she's still only not doing tonight's show because of close contact with someone who tested positive and whilst being double jabbed and boostered would usually mean exemption from isolation under the new rules hers (German EU) aren't recognised therefore she has to isolate xx


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> Sorry Duncan, but @eggyg got first dabs on one with her wish list yesterday.
> Would be nice if Santa had a whole bag full of them to deliver to all of us. I promise I have been a good girl.... well mostly!


Barbara 
I was always told that Father Christmas pleases all the boys and girls, even if they haven’t been totally good. 
So can I please have one!


----------



## Pattidevans

@rebrascora and @Lily123 After my last post the Libre did another low glucose alarm and when I scanned immediately it said  5.4  The thing was clearly having a nervous breakdown so I took it off and put a new one on.  My last, so hopefully it will work OK... we shall see in about half an hour!


----------



## Lily123

Oh dear.Hopefully that Libre will work properly especially as the hour wait with a new Libre and then sometimes for me it doesn’t immediately give the roughly correct numbers but good luck!


----------



## rebrascora

Lily123 said:


> Oh dear.Hopefully that Libre will work properly especially as the hour wait with a new Libre and then sometimes for me it doesn’t immediately give the roughly correct numbers but good luck!


Not sure if you had considered it, and obviously not applicable in Patti's situation here, but you can apply the new sensor the day or even 2 before activating it and this gives it time to bed in and the tissue around the filament to settle down to the foreign object inserted into it and that seems to improve the performance for people who find the first few hours or days less accurate. You still get the full 14 days out of the sensor and it still needs the 60 min warm up period when you activate it, but it just allows your body to react to it's presence in the small and subtle ways that can and then settle down before you actually activate and start using the sensor.


----------



## Lily123

rebrascora said:


> Not sure if you had considered it, and obviously not applicable in Patti's situation here, but you can apply the new sensor the day or even 2 before activating it and this gives it time to bed in and the tissue around the filament to settle down to the foreign object inserted into it and that seems to improve the performance for people who find the first few hours or days less accurate. You still get the full 14 days out of the sensor and it still needs the 60 min warm up period when you activate it, but it just allows your body to react to it's presence in the small and subtle ways that can and then settle down before you actually activate and start using the sensor.


I had no idea of that. That does make total sense! Thanks for telling me


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Where did you see that? The only thing I've seen is that she's still only not doing tonight's show because of close contact with someone who tested positive and whilst being double jabbed and boostered would usually mean exemption from isolation under the new rules hers (German EU) aren't recognised therefore she has to isolate xx


It just said on It Takes Two that’s she isolated so, I assumed she has it like Judi did but, it’s good if she doesn’t have it: still won’t be on Strictly tonight though! This new variant from Southern Africa sounds really scary!  One confirmed case in HK, where my 94 year dad is from someone returning from that region of Africa & I hope they can contain it: nightmare with the high density of population in a tiny state!


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> It just said on It Takes Two that’s she isolated so, I assumed she has it like Judi did but, it’s good if she doesn’t have it: still won’t be on Strictly tonight though! This new variant from Southern Africa sounds really scary!  One confirmed case in HK, where my 94 year dad is from someone returning from that region of Africa & I hope they can contain it: nightmare with the high density of population in a tiny state!


Saw a report on CNN yesterday, Hong Kong are putting travellers in strict quarantine hotels.


----------



## DuncanLord

Who comes up with the names for Covid variants?

Omicron is an anagram of Moronic!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

DuncanLord said:


> Who comes up with the names for Covid variants?


Yes, it's WHO.

(And they're all Greek letters. No idea if they've chosen the next alphabet once we've run out.)


----------



## DuncanLord

Bruce Stephens said:


> Yes, it's WHO.
> 
> (And they're all Greek letters. No idea if they've chosen the next alphabet once we've run out.)


Omicron an anagram for Moronic 
How’s that Greek alphabet?


----------



## Bruce Stephens

DuncanLord said:


> Omicron an anagram for Moronic
> How’s that Greek alphabet?


It's apparently the 15th letter of the Greek alphabet just after Nu (sounds too much like "new") and Xi (skipped for some reason...). (Learned them all once upon a time, but Omicron's not so familiar because it's not different to Latin letters so isn't useful in mathematics. Similarly for alpha, beta, etc., upper case letters.)


----------



## Lucyr

Bruce Stephens said:


> It's apparently the 15th letter of the Greek alphabet just after Nu (sounds too much like "new") and Xi (skipped for some reason...). (Learned them all once upon a time, but Omicron's not so familiar because it's not different to Latin letters so isn't useful in mathematics. Similarly for alpha, beta, etc., upper case letters.)


Xi was skipped as it’s the name of the Chinese president, Xi Jinping


----------



## Lanny

02:36 BS 7.8 Ok, a bit over target but, ANYTHING half decent for my 50th Birthday today I’ll take! 

A Very Early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

DP busted & going to watch last night’s Strictly now before I cook & have breakfast! 

Fell asleep, ???, soon after Tresiba at 11:30 while in the middle of watching Mary Poppins on iPlayer: last remembered scene of Mr. Banks being out footed by Mary Poppins into taking the children to the bank the next day!  May finish watching it at some stage as I didn’t get to my favourite song yet of “Feed the Birds. Tuppence, Tuppence, Tuppence a bag”; love that song!

Had my Mr. Kipling After Dinner Mint Fancies half the box, 4, just before settling down to watch Mary Poppins & FINALLY got the bolus semi right ish: not such a blind guess as I’d already tried out the mint cakes before & know roughly how much bolus I need for them; will eat the other half box of 4 at some point today & that’s it with no Birthday Cake wastage this year at all!


----------



## Lanny

Just finished a rather delayed breakfast & Strictly. Just HAD to post this! 

I absolutely LOVED, LOVED, LOVED John & Johannes Argentine Tango to Beethoven’s 5th Symphony!  The most famous four notes in all of Classical music: the ra tah tat tat of Fate knocking at the door; DA, DA, DA, DAH!

When growing up as a teen, only discovered Classical music at age 11 at high music class, my parents, in their late 50’s approaching 60, were into Cantonese opera of high pitched screeching, to me, we just rolled our eyes & let each other be: on the hi fi in the living room I’d hear them & I’d go “they’re listening to Dok, Dok, Chan music again as after each line of dialogue is schreeched, oops  sung , there’s a percussion instrument that sounds like that; me with my ghetto blaster, it was the mid to late 80’s, in my bedroom playing Classical music at high volume my parents would go “ Lanny’s playing DA, DA, DA, DAH! music again”! We agreed to leave each other alone to what we liked!

My parents weren’t into Classical music at all & didn’t know many pieces but, they still recognised those four notes! I only gave them a CD of Mozart’s Night Mysic for Christmas once & they only listened, politely, to it once & left it sitting by the side of the hi fi never to be played again! 

Who knew? Beethoven’s 5th works REALLY well with the Argentine Tango!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 10.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today 

Wrap up, stay warm & have a great day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Good, well nearly afternoon for me, morning.

Not keen on winter, but just absolutely love Christmas.

BG 4.8 again. That's 3 times in a row. Twice yesterday and once this morning. I wonder if my meter has got stuck. A good number to get stuck on though.

Pizza tonight. Well, a tiny portion of one.

Weight down a fraction. Phew. I was worried that I had started a terrible non-stop upward trend.

One great thing about self isolation (day 7) is that I can't hear any of the constantly repeated old twee Christmas pop songs in the shops. Love their decorations though. I shall miss those. Hopefully I will be ok to get out again before Christmas (with ear plugs)

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## mage 1

5.9 for me today. but was 5.2 when going to bed last night doses this count HaHa I don’t think so .hope you all have a lovely day and stay warm x


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 8.6 this morning. Much better than the 15s I was seeing a couple of weeks ago! Still a long way to go yet. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## rebrascora

First off ....
@Lanny VERY HAPPY 50TH BIRTHDAY!
Hope you have a fab day. You have obviously had a good start to it eating Mr Kipling and watching Strictly.... 
I will have to look on You Tube for John and Johannes DA DA Da DAH routine! It sounds like something I will enjoy. Very dramatic I imagine! 

Unfortunately I woke in the red again at 5.38am. Libre said 2.4 but finger prick was a little less naughty at 3.4. Red line on Libre is about 2 hours long though. . Not sure what else I can do about it as I didn't have any insulin at all last night and went to bed on 11.1 (again!) with an upward sloping arrow and cheese and peanut butter on board. Last insulin was a correction with Fiasp at 1.30pm. The 22 units of Levemir I had at 6am yesterday were struggling to hold me steady through the day so I can't really reduce that and I have come to the conclusion it is down to ambient temp and body temp and exercise. When I start to feel cold and shiver particularly when sitting still, my BG levels go up and I need a correction. When I go out and exercise they hold steady or need a slight carb top up. When I am all warm and cosy in bed through the night they drop. Although the house is not cold, I am resisting turning the storage heaters up to what might be a more comfortable temp. When I come in on a night, I start to feel cold and shivery quite quickly (even though I was absolutely fine whilst I was out walking in the freezing cold and I just want to climb into bed with a hot water bottle rather than cook something to eat.
Going to try doing most of my exercise in the morning today and maybe cook at lunchtime. The last couple of days I have happily lived off breakfast (yoghurt berries and seeds) and some cheese and peanut butter the rest of the day and doing quite intensive work, but I need to have a proper meal today with plenty of veggies. Quite happy about shedding the bit of weight I put on in the Spring though   
Looking back through my records, I have had a similar period of nocturnal hypos the last 2 years at this time of year and it does pass, so I am guessing it is just a phase my body goes through with the changing of the seasons, the temperature change and my routine with the horses. Libre stats are shot again though with 11% below target for last 7 days


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I won’t say good as it isn’t really is it after last night’s Covid update. 7.6 today, a tad higher than I’d like but we had emergency sleepover guests and had an Indian takeaway. Tough to bolus for.

Back to our guests, it’s the farmers’ children. Their power went off 8pm Friday. It’s still off this morning, just had message from daughter. The house is freezing, no hot water, no cooking facilities ( no mains gas where they are.) Just a log burner to heat a big, draughty farmhouse. At least the kids can have a hot meal and a bath before returning home later on. Fingers crossed the power is restored soon. Lots of trees down in the area, very remote too. At least daughter and hubby can charge their phones in their pickup whilst they’re driving about sorting the sheep out today. We had no contact from Friday night until yesterday afternoon.

So, I’m on full on Grandma duty today, don’t know when I’ll get to catch up with Strictly before tonight’s results show. #firstworldproblems

Have a your best day. 
Happy birthday @Lanny just a slip of a lass. If we lived in South America I could probably be your mother!


----------



## Barfly

Gwynn said:


> Good, well nearly afternoon for me, morning.
> 
> Not keen on winter, but just absolutely love Christmas.
> 
> BG 4.8 again. That's 3 times in a row. Twice yesterday and once this morning. I wonder if my meter has got stuck. A good number to get stuck on though.
> 
> Pizza tonight. Well, a tiny portion of one.
> 
> Weight down a fraction. Phew. I was worried that I had started a terrible non-stop upward trend.
> 
> One great thing about self isolation (day 7) is that I can't hear any of the constantly repeated old twee Christmas pop songs in the shops. Love their decorations though. I shall miss those. Hopefully I will be ok to get out again before Christmas (with ear plugs)
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Musac in shops and malls wherever you go is one of my pet hates.  It is always the screeching Mariah Carey types they love to put on, it just constantly grates on me with today's non-music.  I think contemporary music stopped in the early 1990's.   No melodies, no innovation, nothing since then that makes you sit up and listen and think wow, that's new.
Maybe I'm just an old fuddy duddy......


----------



## merrymunky

@Lanny Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> First off ....
> @Lanny VERY HAPPY 50TH BIRTHDAY!
> Hope you have a fab day. You have obviously had a good start to it eating Mr Kipling and watching Strictly....
> I will have to look on You Tube for John and Johannes DA DA Da DAH routine! It sounds like something I will enjoy. Very dramatic I imagine!
> 
> Unfortunately I woke in the red again at 5.38am. Libre said 2.4 but finger prick was a little less naughty at 3.4. Red line on Libre is about 2 hours long though. . Not sure what else I can do about it as I didn't have any insulin at all last night and went to bed on 11.1 (again!) with an upward sloping arrow and cheese and peanut butter on board. Last insulin was a correction with Fiasp at 1.30pm. The 22 units of Levemir I had at 6am yesterday were struggling to hold me steady through the day so I can't really reduce that and I have come to the conclusion it is down to ambient temp and body temp and exercise. When I start to feel cold and shiver particularly when sitting still, my BG levels go up and I need a correction. When I go out and exercise they hold steady or need a slight carb top up. When I am all warm and cosy in bed through the night they drop. Although the house is not cold, I am resisting turning the storage heaters up to what might be a more comfortable temp. When I come in on a night, I start to feel cold and shivery quite quickly (even though I was absolutely fine whilst I was out walking in the freezing cold and I just want to climb into bed with a hot water bottle rather than cook something to eat.
> Going to try doing most of my exercise in the morning today and maybe cook at lunchtime. The last couple of days I have happily lived off breakfast (yoghurt berries and seeds) and some cheese and peanut butter the rest of the day and doing quite intensive work, but I need to have a proper meal today with plenty of veggies. Quite happy about shedding the bit of weight I put on in the Spring though
> Looking back through my records, I have had a similar period of nocturnal hypos the last 2 years at this time of year and it does pass, so I am guessing it is just a phase my body goes through with the changing of the seasons, the temperature change and my routine with the horses. Libre stats are shot again though with 11% below target for last 7 days


Uh! Starting the day with a hypo; NEVER nice! 

Thanks for the Birthday wishes & YES! do watch it on youtube: never heard The 5th played like that before either; very modern take on it by David Garrett who also did Ravel’s Bolero previously on Strictly! 

Edited to correct a mistake:- I meant that David Garrett also, did a modern take of Ravel’s Bolero for Dancing On Ice!


----------



## Barfly

7.8 for me today, checked twice - once before and once after my morning exercises.  Strange as I went out to a restaurant for dinner last night, just had a mixed grill and a (rare for me) cup of coffee after a pint of Doombar and an hour later I was only 6.7.  Doesn't make any sense to me, like a lot of thing in today's mad world.  Oh well got our little granddaughter for the day today, that should sort me out pdq!
This is karma at work:



@Lanny  Many happy returns for you...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Lanny very Happy Birthday to you!
4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

I went out out last night. And was rewarded with a 5.7

I’d been thinking about going out out for a while and decided yesterday to dust off my dancing shoes, blow some cobwebs away and get out there amongst fellow gentlemen of the homosexualist persuasion. 

Got home at 4am. 

Only had two beers the entire duration of the evening and yet I’m wrecked this morning lol

How on Earth I used to do this umpteen times a week I don’t know! I even remember going to work for 6:30am after staying out all night and being fine. Then again that was in the 1990s so maybe Time and Age are a factor lol

All of this was of course in honour of your birthday @Lanny  so I hope you appreciate the effort I went to in order to mark your birthday!

Can’t recall if I posted about Park Run yesterday or not but it was a real slog. Lots of mud and lots of hills. Still took 20sec off my previous time on this course even though I had to walk lots of the uphill bits!


----------



## Lanny

Barfly said:


> 7.8 for me today, checked twice - once before and once after my morning exercises.  Strange as I went out to a restaurant for dinner last night, just had a mixed grill and a (rare for me) cup of coffee after a pint of Doombar and an hour later I was only 6.7.  Doesn't make any sense to me, like a lot of thing in today's mad world.  Oh well got our little granddaughter for the day today, that should sort me out pdq!
> This is karma at work:
> 
> View attachment 19268
> 
> @Lanny  Many happy returns for you...


Most likely the lowering effects of alcohol?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.0 here. I seem to have the same sort of thing going on @rebrascora. My Libre graph crawled along the top of the red most of last night, but at 3.30am I woke up feeling genuinely hypo, (Libre said 2.8, I doubt I was that low) so treated with 3 jelly babies, came up to 5.7 after 15 mins, so went back to sleep. Libre graph has me rising a bit more…then plummeting straight back down to the low 4s/high 3s again. I doubt the 2.5 units of bedtime Levemir could mop up 15g of glucose so quickly, so it must be that I can still produce a bit of endogenous insulin, hospital certainly commented that they thought I probably was because of my low background insulin needs.
Happy 50th birthday, @Lanny ! Glad the cake is going well!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.4 today

Was -1C when I got up just after 5, it's now reached a whopping 0.3C xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today 

Anyone else spot Nikita's Libre sensor on tonight's Strictly?


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.0 here. I seem to have the same sort of thing going on @rebrascora. My Libre graph crawled along the top of the red most of last night, but at 3.30am I woke up feeling genuinely hypo, (Libre said 2.8, I doubt I was that low) so treated with 3 jelly babies, came up to 5.7 after 15 mins, so went back to sleep. Libre graph has me rising a bit more…then plummeting straight back down to the low 4s/high 3s again. I doubt the 2.5 units of bedtime Levemir could mop up 15g of glucose so quickly, so it must be that I can still produce a bit of endogenous insulin, hospital certainly commented that they thought I probably was because of my low background insulin needs.
> Happy 50th birthday, @Lanny ! Glad the cake is going well!


I do wonder if maybe our bodies want our BG to be low during the night at this time of year for some reason. I have to say, I don't feel bad for it @Lanny, so don't worry about me. 
My graph the night before last shows that it levelled off rather than dropping progressively lower and didn't like it when I corrected it with carbs because it dropped me again very quickly and then held me steady in the mid 3s for several hours afterwards. I know that is a dangerous thing to be complacent about hypos and I try not to be but it is entirely possible than non diabetic people experience this phenomenon and never even know about it, so I do wonder if sometimes we are fighting against nature due to the data Libre gives us as before Libre, we would likely be mostly unaware of it. I think it is of less concern when we don't have any appreciable insulin in our system to drop our levels dangerously low.


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me today
> 
> Anyone else spot Nikita's Libre sensor on tonight's Strictly?
> 
> View attachment 19269


Looks like he is also wearing a strap to protect it.


----------



## Kaylz

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.7 for me today
> 
> Anyone else spot Nikita's Libre sensor on tonight's Strictly?
> 
> View attachment 19269


Are you behind the times? a few of us noticed it in the first show lol and commented on it xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> Looks like he is also wearing a strap to protect it.


There was no strap, that's just a shadow from his shirt sleeve I think xx


----------



## Kaylz

Happy Birthday @Lanny   xx


----------



## merrymunky

Kaylz said:


> Are you behind the times? a few of us noticed it in the first show lol and commented on it xx


A woman I work with uses one as a fitness tracker thing rather than a glucose meter


----------



## Kaylz

merrymunky said:


> A woman I work with uses one as a fitness tracker thing rather than a glucose meter


Yes I believe quite a few professional sports people use them for that but Nikita is a Type 1 diabetic xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A 7.8 for me after a small overnight high but no alarms. I actually slept through for a change!
I too LOVED John and Johannes, fantastic dancers, routine and very dramatic. 
@Lanny Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Yes I believe quite a few professional sports people use them for that but Nikita is a Type 1 diabetic xx


I wonder how he manages everything with the level of activity dance is. Exercise is the one thing i struggle with, i just can't get it right. I either go low and hypo or have too many carbs and go too high.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I wonder how he manages everything with the level of activity dance is. Exercise is the one thing i struggle with, i just can't get it right. I either go low and hypo or have too many carbs and go too high.


I think the key will be a consistent and sustained level of daily exercise and his fitness. I wonder if he also has a pump? Do you know @Kaylz?
For you @freesia, your Tresiba will make exercise much more challenging, particularly if you don't start with a low level daily routine and build it up slowly.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I wonder how he manages everything with the level of activity dance is. Exercise is the one thing i struggle with, i just can't get it right. I either go low and hypo or have too many carbs and go too high.


Well he started dancing at the age of 4 and just says he's had diabetes from a very young age so both being part of his life for so long I imagine he'll see it as second nature whilst those of us that haven't had to deal with it most of our lives will find it more challenging xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I think the key will be a consistent and sustained level of daily exercise and his fitness. I wonder if he also has a pump? Do you know @Kaylz?
> For you @freesia, your Tresiba will make exercise much more challenging, particularly if you don't start with a low level daily routine and build it up slowly.


No I don't and there aren't any articles I can find that mentions anything xx


----------



## Lily123

Morning everyone! 7.2 not too bad


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 8.2 This morning. Albeit a little late so FFOF may have played a part.  
However feel good and at least it’s well above hypo levels.  
Stay safe and have a good day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
This morning
4.9 for me at 7:29am - 15 units of tresiba done
Then
5.6 at 23:17pm 2hrs 41mins after tea so I didn't wait 4 hours after tea which then messes me up knowing how many carbs to eat to stop me going hypo during the night - I had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g of carbs
6.3 at 19:34pm before tea which was chinese takeaway
20:36pm after eating - 135g of carbs - 13.5 units humalog food

Yesterday it was 7.4 for me at 8:09am - 15 units of tresiba was taken
Then 7.1 at 22:50pm bedtime - I had 2x rich tea biscuits
7.9 at 18:56pm before tea

If you have time I would love some feedback


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Looks like he is also wearing a strap to protect it.


I wear a strap too. Best £8 I’ve ever given Amazon.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> I think the key will be a consistent and sustained level of daily exercise and his fitness. I wonder if he also has a pump? Do you know @Kaylz?
> For you @freesia, your Tresiba will make exercise much more challenging, particularly if you don't start with a low level daily routine and build it up slowly.


TBH what he has on looks a bit square to me, more like an Omnipod patch than a Libre.

Happy Birthday Lanny... hope you enjoy yourself.

7.8 for me, but a really peculiar night.  I had another funny turn after dinner at 10pm when all I was doing was watching TV.  BP was 105/66 with my heart rate at 122.  I felt as though my head would burst.  So just went to bed as I had no energy, could barely get up the stairs. Woke at 2:30 needing the loo and couldn’t get back to sleep for ages.  Then I was woken to an alarm at 6:46 with a BG of 14.5.  Cannula was hurting, so I changed it.  Thankfully then slept until 9:05.  I think the BP med (Amlodipine) is not agreeing with me.  Will get in touch with the GP on Monday.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I wear a strap too. Best £8 I’ve ever given Amazon.


I agree. Strap for Libre was money very well spent. I was a bit apprehensive because Libre don't approve their use but really feel they should because I think it would save them a lot of replacements. 
I would have thought that it would make sense for Nikita to use one considering how physical dancing can be and the risk of a dance partner catching it during lifts particularly. Perhaps he wears a strap during training through the week but not for the filming when it might affect the presentation/outfit, although I have to say that looks more like a strap than a shadow to me, but I haven't seen the full footage, just that photo.


----------



## janw

Good morning, did I say it was cold yesterday, silly me - it is still only -2c here right now .... Brrr, Brrr and double Brrr. 
Anyway I got 6.7 this morning, so happy enough with that. Another PJ day getting presents wrapped, arguing with Alexa and trying to sort out what to buy to eat next week.
Have a good day all - keep warm, keep safe, and dust of your masks (Deja-vu)


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> TBH what he has on looks a bit square to me, more like an Omnipod patch than a Libre.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lanny... hope you enjoy yourself.
> 
> 7.8 for me, but a really peculiar night.  I had another funny turn after dinner at 10pm when all I was doing was watching TV.  BP was 105/66 with my heart rate at 122.  I felt as though my head would burst.  So just went to bed as I had no energy, could barely get up the stairs. Woke at 2:30 needing the loo and couldn’t get back to sleep for ages.  Then I was woken to an alarm at 6:46 with a BG of 14.5.  Cannula was hurting, so I changed it.  Thankfully then slept until 9:05.  I think the BP med (Amlodipine) is not agreeing with me.  Will get in touch with the GP on Monday.



Oh dear Patti, that is very worrying. Is it just new medication? Hope you have no more episodes before you manage to speak to GP. I had that thought about it looking square rather than round like a Libre but never thought of it actually being a pump but that would make sense. 

Starting to wonder if your suggestion of a pump for me might be something to reconsider after all after the last few nights. Hopefully it is just a transient phase like previous years which will pass. I don't feel bad for it in myself but know so many long nocturnal hypos don't look good.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.4 today
> 
> Was -1C when I got up just after 5, it's now reached a whopping 0.3C xx


I hope you’re not suffering in such tropical heat!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> u @freesia, your Tresiba will make exercise much more challenging, particularly if you don't start with a low level daily routine and build it up slowly


If thats true then at least i know its not me being completely incapable of managing exercise/carb/insulin


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.5 this morning, been for a run had coffee.


----------



## SueEK

Was too busy this morning to remember to test, hey ho.
@Lanny many happy returns to you on your BIG birthday xx


----------



## gll

Hi all.
New around these parts and looking forward to getting to know you  all.
Happy Birthday Lanny, hope you have a fantabulous day!
7.7 first thing.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Hi all.
> New around these parts and looking forward to getting to know you  all.
> Happy Birthday Lanny, hope you have a fantabulous day!
> 7.7 first thing.



Hi and welcome. Good to see you join the thread. Hope to get to know you better over the coming days and weeks.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I agree. Strap for Libre was money very well spent. I was a bit apprehensive because Libre don't approve their use but really feel they should because I think it would save them a lot of replacements.
> I would have thought that it would make sense for Nikita to use one considering how physical dancing can be and the risk of a dance partner catching it during lifts particularly. Perhaps he wears a strap during training through the week but not for the filming when it might affect the presentation/outfit, although I have to say that looks more like a strap than a shadow to me, but I haven't seen the full footage, just that photo.


I’ve just watched it, no strap just the naked sensor. At least when he was dancing.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

eggyg said:


> I’ve just watched it, no strap just the naked sensor. At least when he was dancing.


Maybe he wears a strap during practice.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Oh dear Patti, that is very worrying. Is it just new medication? Hope you have no more episodes before you manage to speak to GP. I had that thought about it looking square rather than round like a Libre but never thought of it actually being a pump but that would make sense.


It's been over a year long saga of BP meds being changed every few weeks by one Dr after another.  I feel like a blooming guinea pig!  I can't go on like this though.

You may find the pump will help you.  I used to have a hypo every afternoon, but due to being able to suspend the pump have managed to obliterate that.


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans The only thing is that at 4-5 am there is very little active insulin left in my system from a Levemir injection at 6am the previous morning so I am not entirely sure if a pump would fix it. My body just seems to want to go low through the night at the moment. Hopefully it will be transient as it was last year and I will be back in good control with my MDI soon.

Hope you are able to find a medication that suits you better, or better still that maybe you don't actually need it anyway.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> @Pattidevans The only thing is that at 4-5 am there is very little active insulin left in my system from a Levemir injection at 6am the previous morning so I am not entirely sure if a pump would fix it. My body just seems to want to go low through the night at the moment. Hopefully it will be transient as it was last year and I will be back in good control with my MDI soon.


It could be the amount that's been in your body for the 2/3 hour period prior to you going low.  On a pump you have to reduce your basal 2 - 3 hours prior to the period where you normally go low.  It's a bit of a different science and a learning curve indeed.  At the moment I am nothing like the best example as I have too many other issues going on, but under normal circumstances it's far easier than juggling MDI.  Actually even under current circumstances it is easier than using MDI as I can do temp basals or even suspend my pump, or indeed increase basals very quickly without having all those hours of a previous injection hanging over me.  Sorry.... not being too articulate at the moment.  Time to go leave the computer alone and just go sit!


----------



## Kaylz

well that's us without power now xx


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> well that's us without power now xx


Oh no. Hope you’re able to wrap up as warm as possible and it’s back in soon.


----------



## Bexlee

Happy belated birthday @Lanny.


----------



## Kaylz

Seems to be ok now so only just over 2 hours without thankfully,, blooming freezing though! Xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Lanny

03:52 BS 7.7 Ok! Decent ish after the last of the mint cakes & my 50th Birthday is over! 

Just finished breakfast of normal food, ham & cheese sandwiches, after a weekend of indulgence & saw the Strictly dance off. What on earth happened there? Was it a wardrobe malfunction? I was thinking “THAT’LL make Gordon Ramsey happy; NOT!” 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just started reading, yesterday, another Jill Mansell book on kindle, I DO like this author’s mix of romance & comedy, The One You Really Want, that’s actually been sitting in my kindle library forgotten since I bought it in 2014: there are some from when I first got kindle, just the app for the MacBook to start with before I bought an actual kindle, from 2009; I tend to buy loads of books at once & it’s sometimes AGES before I get around to reading them, or not!  Especially, in the early days when loads of books were free, or very lowly priced, as loads of new authors tried to establish themselves on the new medium with virtually no publishing costs or risks ! BUT, quite a lot were “lemons” & I ended up reading a LOT of rubbish that first year or two!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.2 today and off to the hell hole 
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

8.0

And a stinking cold. Sore throat so painful I’m up early to head to Boots as soon as it opens to pick up throat anaesthetic Strepsils and day nurse/night nurse tablets. 

I’ll walk the quiet streets to get my steps in whilst I’m out. 

Went to bed at 9:30 last night shivering and woke up at about 5 in a cold sweat. It is just a cold although it’s clearly a belter.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 6.1 today 
have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After an overnight spike and a 2u correction (always at 2.30am-3.30am) woke to a 7.5.

Off to work soon. Dreading the drive there this morning. I don't like driving when its icy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up late again. It's becomming a habit!

BG 4.7. I seem to have got stuck in the 4's. No problem with that. Thank you pancreas for working ok.

Self isolation day 8 and, thankfully, all is going well.

And, just to bore your socks off, the new App update, which took me 2 days, has gone really well. I added another meal time and called it 'midnight feast'. It covers any nibbling I may do late at night. It was a bit tough as the App revolves around meals, so pretty much most of it was affected.

Bore time over.

I will order a new tablet cover for my wifes tablet today. Big spender! Her present one constantly falls down. Well, that will be todays excitement. Can't wait. Ok, just a stocking filler (although a bit too wide for a stocking).

Glad the storm is over. Is it icy out there? I used to hate driving when it was icy, or foggy, or both.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning a 9.6 for me - no idea why! 

Hope the drive is ok @freesia I’m just looking and debating!

Hope you feel better soon @ColinUK 

Almost there @Gwynn 

Have a good everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Morning-11.2


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, allegedly. I woke up to a 3.0 but with a big V shaped dip on the Libre graph, so in the middle of a compression low. As soon as I stopped lying on it, the sensor shot up with a vertical arrow, so it’s probably over-egging it a bit at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on this snowy and very frosty morning. It started snowing unexpectedly yesterday morning about 9. Snowed constantly until 2/3, laid straight away. Had a bit of a thaw but still here. Does look lovely, I might change my mind when I’ve to go out  later in the car.

Still got the farmers’ children here, but woke up to a message from daughter, the electricity went back on at 11.30 last night! 52 hours without power. Thank goodness. It’s been hard for them as the pipes all froze for the animals water and no heating to thaw them. Had to carry water from the house for them. But they’ve survived and the kids have been warm and fed. Taking 9 year old to meet her school friends at a local sports centre, literally five minutes away from where we live, to take part in a competition, then go back with them to school. Grandson having a day off, it’s too far to take him to school, especially in this weather. He won’t suffer he’s a bright lad. Mum will pick them up,later when she’s done her farm jobs. Then we can relax….NOT! Hosting birthday party tomorrow for eldest grandchild, she’s 15. So shopping, cooking/ baking to be done as well as looking after 3 year old! Thank goodness we’re going on holiday on Thursday! 

Have a great day all, hope everyone is safe and warm. 
Here’s a photo of our back garden yesterday. A winter wonderland.


----------



## TinaD

5.8 this a.m. Still too high (for me) but back under 6 after 5 days.  Oh well, that demonstrates that the wagon is the place to be..looking forward to a dry Christmas!  If this new variant gets going the family will not be descending on me so temptations will be out of the house. Beautiful but chilly morning.


----------



## janw

Good morning, very cold again at -2c but due a high of 3c later, had light snow yesterday but should stay dry today. Shopping day today, off to Morrisons for a change as there are other stores we want to pop in nearby. 
6.8 this morning, class that as acceptable as I did eat an actual roast dinner last night - even had the last few crumbs of the frozen cauliflower cheese along with 3 roasties and a yorker pud....plus I made carrot and swede mash (tested last night and it was 7.4 before bed). Will walk off a fair bit today.
Keep warm, keep safe and enjoy your day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me on this cold and frosty morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 here

Well the few hours without power was fun, not long after it went off all 3 of us needed the toilet, torches on phones at the ready to help each other through the house etc, Bruce stood on Bubbles's water bowl, mum crashed into a wall in the lobby when she was through the house with Bruce trying to find a proper torch, gutting to look out the kitchen window and see that one side of the street up there still had power, East Mill Brae was without yet the pub at the top on the corner still had, very odd! Bruce phoned his mum to see if he could go and stay up there as his lost power not long after us (his neighbour messaged him to let him know as it had been on while ours was out) so his dad picked him up, they went to his to collect his work stuff, got out, locked the door when his dad noticed the houses to the right had come back on so Bruce unlocked the door, flicked the light switch and he had power too, his poor mum had already sorted one of the spare rooms and had made pieces for him for work lol xx


----------



## rayray119

Well my low alerm woke me bacause i ead lieong on my semsot i thimk said i was 4 and fulling fast checked it a finger pick and said i was 6.7 it then relisrd this and went back up to atound 6. Any tips for not lieing on sensor.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
6.6 for me  at 7:57am - 15 units of tresiba done

4.8 at 22:49pm bedtime and only 2 hours 51 minutes after tea - I had the munchies on me and had 1x rich tea biscuit 6g of carbs and 2x 2 finger kit kats 42g of carbs!!!
6.0 at 19:58pm before tea
3.3 at 19:39pm before tea - had 5x dextrose tablets then when I was back above 4 I went by the Dafne rules and carried on as normal by injecting my full carb amount for tea and injected before eating

I would be grateful of any comments 

Have a nice day everyone whatever you're up to - for me I'm off to work - in the dinner hall first then in the playground in the toy area


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill 2 finger kit kats only have around 13g carbs each so it would be 26g at most not 42g, no comments as we don't know any circumstances surrounding all your results, I take it you only caught the 3.3 because you were testing for tea and didn't actually feel that you were low? xx


----------



## Robin

rayray119 said:


> Well my low alerm woke me bacause i ead lieong on my semsot i thimk said i was 4 and fulling fast checked it a finger pick and said i was 6.7 it then relisrd this and went back up to atound 6. Any tips for not lieing on sensor.


I could do with some tips, I lay on mine twice last night!
 I must admit to not setting my low glucose alarms at night, because I have good hypo awareness and always wake up.
 I think I’ve got the sensor higher up my arm than usual, and that’s causing it, but it really depends on the shape of your arms.
 People say, "put it further round the back' or ‘put it further round the front' or whatever works for them, but it’s such an individual thing, you can only experiment for yourself and note when you get good places that don’t cause the sensor to dip.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> @mum2westiesGill 2 finger kit kats only have around 13g carbs each so it would be 26g at most not 42g, no comments as we don't know any circumstances surrounding all your results, I take it you only caught the 3.3 because you were testing for tea and didn't actually feel that you were low? xx


Sorry re my amount of carbs about the kit kats I was still half asleep lol. Can you give me some ideas of what circumstances to mention surrounding my results? Yes very sadly I only caught the 3.3 because I was testing for my tea.  Xx


----------



## Kaylz

mum2westiesGill said:


> Sorry re my amount of carbs about the kit kats I was still half asleep lol. Can you give me some ideas of what circumstances to mention surrounding my results? Yes very sadly I only caught the 3.3 because I was testing for my tea.  Xx


Unfortunately no, we don't know your "normal" daily routine etc so only you can come to a judgement on that xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately no, we don't know your "normal" daily routine etc so only you can come to a judgement on that xx


I went shopping to our local Tesco and the rest of the day was spent relaxing.


----------



## ColinUK

Was up and out early even with my stinker of a cold so thought I’d do my steps.
10km and 14,000 steps later I’m back home in the warm with strepsils, day nurse and sudafed spray.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. 7.9 this cold and snowy morning.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19281View attachment 19282View attachment 19280View attachment 19279Was up and out early even with my stinker of a cold so thought I’d do my steps.
> 10km and 14,000 steps later I’m back home in the warm with strepsils, day nurse and sudafed spray.


Beautiful! Is that Regent’s park?


----------



## rebrascora

Complete turnaround for me. 9.2 this morning and needed 2 corrections through the night to try to keep out of double figures but felt quite unwell from about 2.30am onwards..... very nauseous and upset digestive system and feverish.... mostly shaking with the cold, which wasn't helped by spending half the night in a freezing bathroom, so not surprising that my levels shot up and needed corrections. No idea why. Feel a little delicate this morning but much better and have enjoyed some breakfast, so hopefully over whatever it was but feel like crawling into bed with my hot water bottle for a few hours catch up now that animals are sorted.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.4 today, don't seem to have calmed down since I had this lurgy.

@ColinUK - I hope you start to feel better soon, just rest up and take it easy.  Beautiful pictures.

@rebrascora - I hope you are not coming out in a lurgy, mine started with a bad stomach.  If you have the chance to go back to bed with a hot water bottle take it.

Any one got a good excuse I can use not to run tonight, I just don't want to go out in the cold, when I am warm and snug indoors.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

7.5 today.  @rebrascora  I didn't realize alcohol reduced BG levels, I thought with the sugar in beer it would go the other way...live and learn every day.  Now I have a valid excuse to indulge.  Bit on the chilly side today when I stuck my nose out of the front door, 4deg atm and winds veering from the North-West to West, so cold cold cold.

You have to excuse the spelling, they are Russkies after all, my Russian would be a lot worse.....


----------



## rebrascora

@Barfly I think you may be confusing me with someone else (@Lanny I believe) who commented about the alcohol, but in general alcohol does lower your BG levels because the liver prioritizes removing it from your blood as a toxin over trickling out glucose to keep your vital organs supplied with fuel, HOWEVER beer and cider and sweet wines and alcopops all contain carbohydrates, so those increase your BG levels whilst the relatively small amount of alcohol in them has a relatively minimal effect on the liver, especially from just 1 or 2 pints, so the net BG will usually be a gain from drinking beer. Spirits and dry wine on the other hand, have almost no carbs so they will not raise your BG levels and the increased alcohol content can have more of an impact on the liver output, so unfortunately your beer is not a good choice for your diabetes, so please don't be encouraged to have more in the hope it will improve things. Of course all alcohol is high in calories which may well end up on the waist line and that will also thwart your Type 2 diabetes management.
In brief, your choice of tipple being beer is sadly not one of the more BG lowering options.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Beautiful! Is that Regent’s park?


I can confirm that is indeed The Regent’s Park and not my own garden!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I can confirm that is indeed The Regent’s Park and not my own garden!


It was my sister's back garden once! She lived in The Holme (the building in the background, which is what I recognised) for a year, back in't day when it was part of Bedford College, and there were a few student rooms on the top floor.


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> Diamond Advanced Light which is the U.K. equivalent of CERN.





ColinUK said:


> I’ve no idea what the cyclotron does


It's a tunable x-ray source. I used to work for the Science and Technology Facilities Council at Harwell so can explain if you like....


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> It's a tunable x-ray source. I used to work for the Science and Technology Facilities Council at Harwell so can explain if you like....


A device for x-raying tuna?


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, is everyone having a lie in? 7.7 for me today and off to lovely work again. Have a good day xx


----------



## ColinUK

We were just letting you go first @SueEK


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

7.6 this morning which I’m putting down to the stinking cold. 
Glands in the neck are swollen, sinuses blocking up and giving me a lovely puffy face and that tenderness you get when they’re full of gunk!
Time to break out the sinus massage and Sudafed spray methinks.


----------



## Gwynn

Yawn, up late again, must be the cold, dark mornings, anyway....

BG 5.1 actually into the 5's this morning. So why not the extra effort and give me a 5.2? I think I will have a sharp word with my pancreas!

Nothing planned for day 9 of my enforced 10 day self isolation. Yawn. Back to bed then....Zzzzzz

Have a great Zzzzzzz


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.6 for me. Early start this morning. Catch up later.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 when I got up at 5.30am! I just didn’t want to disturb you all, you all seemed so peaceful! 

Busy, busy day. Already marinaded my pork fillet, ( Mary Berry’s sticky soy and ginger pork served with some nice rolls and spring onions) and got the gammon in the oven, had a bacon, sausage and egg buttie for my breakfast. Can you tell we like pig in our house? At osteopath at 9am and if he does acupuncture again like last week, I’ll be really stiff so wanted as much done as possible for our granddaughter’s birthday party tonight. Cooked a goose yesterday, long story, the plan was to have Chinese style shredded goose pancakes but I can’t get hold of pancakes. Mr Eggy has attempted to make some but they’re a bit chapati/flatbread sort of texture but hey, beggars can’t be choosers! I’ve also made Christmas mince pies and pigs in blankets with sage and onion stuffing sausage rolls. More pig! We do have fish too, homemade mackeral pate, salmon and watercress pinwheels. Chilli prawns. I’ll also do some sandwiches, egg and cress, (classic) and ham. Daughter bringing birthday cake, I was going to make one but just can’t fit it in. Only got rid of the farmers’ children at 3 o’clock yesterday! It’s been a pretty hectic few days. I couldn’t do this every week! It’ll be all right on the night as they say! 

See you all tomorrow. I’ll save you some cake!  Have a good day.


----------



## Lily123

Morning. 8.7 today which isn’t too bad


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Yawn, up late again, must be the cold, dark mornings, anyway....
> 
> BG 5.1 actually into the 5's this morning. So why not the extra effort and give me a 5.2? I think I will have a sharp word with my pancreas!
> 
> Nothing planned for day 9 of my enforced 10 day self isolation. Yawn. Back to bed then....Zzzzzz
> 
> Have a great Zzzzzzz


No house special for you today but as you’ve come very close and you’re self isolating how about a bungalow special?!


----------



## Gwynn

Ha ha yup I'll go for that 'BS'. Now doesn't that stand for something else? Hmmm


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, with two large compression dips at points in the night. I’ve got my sensor higher up my arm than usual, and obviously in the squishing zone.
Don't drop the pork back into the marinade and splash dark brown bits all over your pale cream cardigan like Mary Berry did in her programme last week, @eggyg!
Has anyone seen @khskel recently? It’s taken me several weeks to notice he hasn’t posted. Hopefully he’s just busy becoming a Rock Superstar.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here, with two large compression dips at points in the night. I’ve got my sensor higher up my arm than usual, and obviously in the squishing zone.
> Don't drop the pork back into the marinade and splash dark brown bits all over your pale cream cardigan like Mary Berry did in her programme last week, @eggyg!
> Has anyone seen @khskel recently? It’s taken me several weeks to notice he hasn’t posted. Hopefully he’s just busy becoming a Rock Superstar.


I know I couldn’t believe they left that in! I think it was a new cardi, there was no way they got the stains out! Anyways, I’m sensible, I wear a pinny! Good old Mary, she’s my hero.


----------



## mage 1

5.3 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I know I couldn’t believe they left that in! I think it was a new cardi, there was no way they got the stains out! Anyways, I’m sensible, I wear a pinny! Good old Mary, she’s my hero.


It would be typically Mary if she wanted it left in! I wondered if she has a spare of all her outfits, it must cause mayhem with continuity and if they need to refilm bits, if she has to change jumpers mid shoot.


----------



## Barfly

rebrascora said:


> @Barfly I think you may be confusing me with someone else (@Lanny I believe) who commented about the alcohol, but in general alcohol does lower your BG levels because the liver prioritizes removing it from your blood as a toxin over trickling out glucose to keep your vital organs supplied with fuel, HOWEVER beer and cider and sweet wines and alcopops all contain carbohydrates, so those increase your BG levels whilst the relatively small amount of alcohol in them has a relatively minimal effect on the liver, especially from just 1 or 2 pints, so the net BG will usually be a gain from drinking beer. Spirits and dry wine on the other hand, have almost no carbs so they will not raise your BG levels and the increased alcohol content can have more of an impact on the liver output, so unfortunately your beer is not a good choice for your diabetes, so please don't be encouraged to have more in the hope it will improve things. Of course all alcohol is high in calories which may well end up on the waist line and that will also thwart your Type 2 diabetes management.
> In brief, your choice of tipple being beer is sadly not one of the more BG lowering options.


Bugger


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today.  10deg atm with stronger winds, some large blue patches though.


----------



## TinaD

5.4 this morning so still heading back down which is cheering. Miserable grey, drizzily, mizzly day with visibility down to about 200m. SAD lights blazing in house. Fat pony up to hocks in straw and munching meadow hay. The resident Wolf, who is a bit of a wimp, having shot out and back in at jet speed, has broken his fast and determinedly gone back to sleep. I am planning on finishing the great barn clear up and making a start on the workshop. Need to get it done before the new pc arrives and I have to learn how to work with Windows 10 pro. Wish I was l less of a computing numpty.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today's reading was 4.6
Week average = 5.0
Month average = 5.4
3 month average = 5.3 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 after requiring some Lifts   

@Robin @khskel was logging in (I check this if a regular doesn't post for a few days as at least that gives a hint that they are ok) but he hasn't for 9 days so very concerning

Hope @Bloden is also doing ok! xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Hope @Bloden is also doing ok! xx


Bloden was off to Spain for the whole of November, and warned that her wifi would be very dodgy.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> Bloden was off to Spain for the whole of November, and warned that her wifi would be very dodgy.


Yeah I know, she was going to be popping on whenever she could but clearly hasn't had a decent enough reception to do so xx


----------



## Gruers

8.3 before breakfast and then I swept up leaves in the garden again before brekkie and up it went to 8.7. How does it do that, waiting for it to drop before I eat anything. It’s warmer here today. Have a good one everyone


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 10.1 for me today. Starting to see some lower daytime levels too now so what I’m doing just me laying off somewhere. Onwards snd downwards.


----------



## Robin

Gruers said:


> 8.3 before breakfast and then I swept up leaves in the garden again before brekkie and up it went to 8.7. How does it do that, waiting for it to drop before I eat anything. It’s warmer here today. Have a good one everyone


It’s really annoying, isn’t it, when the message goes to the Liver 'Exercise alert, we need more glucose' and there’s already enough sloshing round in the blood to provide cover.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 
7:48am it was 5.5 for me and 15 units of tresiba done
22:45pm before bed 6.5 and had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g of carbs no humalog
18:49pm before tea 6.0 - 89g of carbs - 8.5 units of humalog for food


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 when I got up but that was engineered by a correction a couple of hours earlier despite injecting 4 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 4 units as I had been on 0 for over a week and still hypoing) and upped my morning Levemir by 2 units today as I spent all day yesterday injecting corrections, so hopefully that will fix it. No idea why. Don't feel great but not unwell and I am pretty much over whatever upset my system the night before last and slept quite soundly last night.  

@eggyg Elaine, you are amazing! Don't suppose you would notice an extra guest in amongst your tribe. I could save you the 1st world problem of dealing with leftovers!


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning, not so cold. Maybe today I'll get the wrapping up finished, but not counting on it with all the stoppages I've had this past week lol - but if my granddaughter is brought over to play, then nana has to play, dem are the rools!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.4 this morning, went for a run and yoga last night.  Oh well I am sure it will start to get better soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adrian1der

After a few days break from testing I'm back on the case today. Really felt I needed a break over the last few days. I've been eating sensibly but just couldn't face the morning finger pricks until yesterday.

So, yesterday I got a 5.7 at 05:15. My weight was up to 13st 10lbs so put in a bit of effort. Today's score was a 6.1 at 06:32 and weight was a bit better at 13st 8lbs.

I hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.1 when I got up but that was engineered by a correction a couple of hours earlier despite injecting 4 units of Levemir last night (an increase of 4 units as I had been on 0 for over a week and still hypoing) and upped my morning Levemir by 2 units today as I spent all day yesterday injecting corrections, so hopefully that will fix it. No idea why. Don't feel great but not unwell and I am pretty much over whatever upset my system the night before last and slept quite soundly last night.
> 
> @eggyg Elaine, you are amazing! Don't suppose you would notice an extra guest in amongst your tribe. I could save you the 1st world problem of dealing with leftovers!


Ahh Barbara you’re more than welcome, but I have to say leftovers don’t exist in Eggyland! I’ll boil another egg!


----------



## adrian1der

ColinUK said:


> A device for x-raying tuna?


It was used to work out why lobsters change from blue to orange when you cook them (changes in the protein structure) but not sure about tuna....


----------



## Pattidevans

5.6 with a nice straight line overnight.  

I am in awe of @eggyg and all the catering!  Is this Mary Berry series new, or is it a repeat?


----------



## gll

Morning everyone  
8.3 on the meter and +1.5kg on the scales in 24 hours.  Body is having "one of those days" today it seems.
At least my BP is behaving this morning


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> 5.6 with a nice straight line overnight.
> 
> I am in awe of @eggyg and all the catering!  Is this Mary Berry series new, or is it a repeat?


A new one. Thursday 8.00pm BBC2, followed by Nadiya Hussain at 8.30. I find the Mary Berry one more restful, I like Nadiya as a cook, but the programme has been jazzed up with masses of vibrant colour (her clothes, the background decor, not just the food!) and I find it a bit of a strain on the eyes.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> 5.6 with a nice straight line overnight.
> 
> I am in awe of @eggyg and all the catering!  Is this Mary Berry series new, or is it a repeat?


It’s a new one. Thursday night BBC2 8pm. Followed by Nadyia then turn over to BBC1 for Masterchef. I’m stuffed after all that! I’m a cookery show addict.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> A new one. Thursday 8.00pm BBC2, followed by Nadiya Hussain at 8.30. I find the Mary Berry one more restful, I like Nadiya as a cook, but the programme has been jazzed up with masses of vibrant colour (her clothes, the background decor, not just the food!) and I find it a bit of a strain on the eyes.


Oh I know what you mean. It’s all a bit frenetic isn’t it?


----------



## Lanny

Haven’t read today’s post on this thread yet & will at some point! 

Just to post this & going back to bed! Woke up inextricably high at 03:26 BS 10.1 whenI’d gone to bed at 19:18 2 hours after dinner borderline ok ish BS 8.3 WHAT? 

I have since struggled to keep my BS under control & was at 15.4 post breakfast & have just gone back down to a reasonable ish BS 8.0 after corrections! 

Was just about to nod off when I got a call from tesco delivery saying they’re not coming to deliver my order of 1 pack of mushrooms!  I’d completely FORGOTTEN to cancel my usual start of the week slot this week as I still have food left over from my extra birthday weekend delivery: had 2 last week on Monday AND Thursday; tesco said ok & they’ve cancelled today’s order & delivery that was bookedAGES ago for 11:00 to 12:00 & we both had a giggle! Apparently it happens quite often as people on delivery saver book ages in advance & secure the slot with 1 item & only fill the basket properly closer to the booked slot: I completely forgot & since I went to bed early I’d missed the usual text message for last minute changes the evening before the slot; too busy battling high BS this morning to check my phone!

My eyes are SO blurry from tiredness & it’s actually almost time for Tresiba at 11:30 so, hang on until then & go back to bed! I’m definitely feeling under the weather today & my BS is reflecting that! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully feel better after some more sleep?


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.2 when I got up at 5.30am! I just didn’t want to disturb you all, you all seemed so peaceful!
> 
> Busy, busy day. Already marinaded my pork fillet, ( Mary Berry’s sticky soy and ginger pork served with some nice rolls and spring onions) and got the gammon in the oven, had a bacon, sausage and egg buttie for my breakfast. Can you tell we like pig in our house? At osteopath at 9am and if he does acupuncture again like last week, I’ll be really stiff so wanted as much done as possible for our granddaughter’s birthday party tonight. Cooked a goose yesterday, long story, the plan was to have Chinese style shredded goose pancakes but I can’t get hold of pancakes. Mr Eggy has attempted to make some but they’re a bit chapati/flatbread sort of texture but hey, beggars can’t be choosers! I’ve also made Christmas mince pies and pigs in blankets with sage and onion stuffing sausage rolls. More pig! We do have fish too, homemade mackeral pate, salmon and watercress pinwheels. Chilli prawns. I’ll also do some sandwiches, egg and cress, (classic) and ham. Daughter bringing birthday cake, I was going to make one but just can’t fit it in. Only got rid of the farmers’ children at 3 o’clock yesterday! It’s been a pretty hectic few days. I couldn’t do this every week! It’ll be all right on the night as they say!
> 
> See you all tomorrow. I’ll save you some cake!  Have a good day.


@eggyg its my birthday on Saturday. Do you want to do some of that for me? It all sounds delicious. I'll be happy with leftovers lol


----------



## Lanny

04:30 BS 8.2 Above target but, held steady after a marathon sleep of 14 hours:went to bed on 12:30 BS 8.1.  Still a bit bunged & sniffy but, a bit better!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Definitely don’t want to eat yet so DP busted & hopefully it won’t be such a struggle to keep BS under control today? 

Was watching all the episodes of The Wheel on iPlayer, this year’s 5 so far & last year’s 9, & I LOVE it!  It’s SUCH a unique mix of completely random specialist knowledge brought by each celebrity expert, sheer chance, Michael McIntyre’s very funny wit & banter with the celebrities! I never laughed SO much watching a quiz game show!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all. 9.3 for me. I’ve had a bit of a wobble for the last three days on the healthy eating side of things but I’m at work today so can only eat what I take in so it will be a good day!


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today and leaving early from work as have hygienist at 10, another thing I don’t like doing. However I have taken next week off - 5 weeks after going back I need a break, I’m worn out and demoralised so lots of Christmas shopping and catching up with people next week will do the world of good.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today after a disturbed nights sleep 
nighttime hypo at 2:30 am was 3.1 rescued by a few lifts then 20 min later was 5.2 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. I love the 'good mornings' here. Makes it so pleasant. So very human and personal.

BG 4.8 back to the 4's 

Day 10 of my 10 day self isolation which means the op is tomorrow. I was so nervous about it last night I ate half a bar of Lindt 90% dark chocolate and yet my weight this morning dropped 0.2Kg. I don't know why I am feeling so nervous because the op will be completely painless. I think it's the worry about if it goes wrong and I lose the sight in one eye...

Just wrestling with a logic problem to do with dates in my App

Ahh 1st of Dec. I can open the first Advent calendar month door and scoff the hidden chocolate. I will wait until later until my wife has got up (usually around lunch time. I kid you not)

Lots of little op preparation stuff things to do and to remember today

Have a great day whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 for me. Another early start to work but hopefully i'll be home earlier as its older daughters 28th birthday and she's coming for tea. Catch up later.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
Still firmly full of cold and my throat is so sore it’s like a hedgehog did a jig in there overnight. 

Got out for a pesky 5km run yesterday but think I’ll stay in mainly today. Have an advent calendar to deliver to the friend I’ve mentioned falling out with recently. 
I don’t know if it’ll be accepted or rejected but I’m going to deliver it anyway. 

7.6 this morning for me. All down to the cough and cold I’m sure.


----------



## TinaD

5.8 which makes the grey skies even more depressing. 432 cals and 17 carbs yesterday so I was hoping for reward. Lots of exercise moving topper, straw etc in barn, sorting out workshop (yeh - floor space already!)mucking out the pony and chasing the dog. I should be as slim as an elf with the blood sugar of a lemon. Instead stuck at 66kg which gives me a healthy BMI but doesn't obviously meet Prof Taylor's advice that if you haven't remitted you are too fat for you. Harrumph. One grumpy old lady this a.m.


----------



## gll

7.1 here which I am amazed at considering I got around to testing "me vs pasta" last night.
Yeah, that went as well as expected 

Have a great day peeps


----------



## Gruers

9.4 this morning after dinner with friends last night and I thought my choices were low sugar. Garlic prawns / Sea Bass & Salad / mint tea with a couple of glasses of red wine. So a disappointing result but a lovely meal


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks, and in the words of Noddy Holder. It’s Christmassssssss! 

Anyhoo 7.2, birthday buffet induced although I don’t even lick my fingers when I cut the birthday cake, the sweet smell had already sent me hyper! Good night was had by all, and sorry @rebrascora as I predicted leftovers NIL!  The dishes are all piled up ready to go in the dishwasher, had one load on last night plus loads of hand washing.

Going to try and chill out today, after the last wash before tomorrow’s holiday down in Hawkshead, no long drive down south this time, ironing and packing  that won’t take long, capsule walking holiday wardrobe, three t shirts, two pairs walking trousers, fleece. Pair of jeans and a decent jumper for maybe going to the pub! Oh and underwear of course! 
Of course I hope I will be walking, yesterday’s pummelling at the osteopath has left me a bit achy but my pelvis does feel looser. Had to have sacrum realigned yet again though! 

Have a good day all and good luck for tomorrow @Gwynn, it’ll be fine.
@freesia if I wasn’t on holiday on Saturday I would have thrown you a party. Soz!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*White Rabbits!!*


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

OMG It's December already!!
4.3 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Barfly

6.9 and a beautiful sunny day so far in Poole...


----------



## Gwynn

Oh my, that is one scary, sad picture


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.4 after yet more Lifts, yesterday I had to have about 12 throughout the day despite reducing bolus doses! 

Upstairs seem to be having a lie in seen as there's no school for the rest of the week, today and tomorrow are in service days and they have Friday off for St Andrews day despite it being yesterday    Bruce's mum hasn't been in all week though as the primary school she is at was closed Monday and Tuesday due to building safety issues caused by the storm xx


----------



## Pattidevans

6.2 this morning with a nice straight line overnight.  Slept like a log for a change after going to bed on 6.8.

Thank you @eggyg and @Robin for the info about Mary Berry.  I had thought they were repeats so hadn’t bothered watching.  Shall now catch up on iPlayer!  I love cookery programmes too, fortunately so does hubby as he says he benefits from my trying out the recipes.

@Barfly, I know it was a joke, but honestly I hate to see young kids fat like that.  What health problems are they storing up for themselves?


----------



## Grannylorraine

9 after treating myself to some chocolate after having my booster jab yesterday. Feeling ok at the moment so hoping to get out for a run with the group this evening, even if it is the hill repeats.

@ColinUK - hope you start feeling better soon, if your friend does not accept the Advent Calendar at least you know you have tried by buying one and trying to deliver it.

Christmas panic starts now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning to you all. Gwynn's post made me realise that I skip these important civilities each morning, so my apologies to you all and I will try to do better.

6.4 for me this morning which I am incredibly relieved about as my levels went up and up and up again last night despite several corrections and no appreciable carbs. Went to bed on 12.6 with an upward sloping arrow and 3 active "stacked" corrections and a basal increase. No idea what is going on but I have upped my morning basal another 2 units as well. I have just gone from one extreme to another in a matter of a week. I was reluctant to go to bed with that situation but it was getting worse the longer I stayed up and worried about it and sleep often brings it down.... and sure enough it did..... a nice steady downward slope on my graph. I guess I need to remember to take my basal earlier tonight. With having spent the last few years taking it at bedtime and now taking it at 7pm I forget sometimes and it was just after 9pm when levels were heading upward that I realised.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Pinch punch first of the month
and goodbye November......


Good morning everyone hope you're all good 
7:06am 5.8 within my target so I'm happy with this
15 units of tresiba done
22:48pm before bed 7.9
at this level I don't think I should really of had any rich tea biscuits but I gave in to temptation and had 1 which is 6g of carbs
@rebrascora or anyone what do you think of these levels? 
I also had 1x half tumbler of red wine and 1x 16g bag of quavers with no bolus in between having tea and bedtime.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Pinch punch first of the month
> and goodbye November......
> View attachment 19300
> 
> Good morning everyone hope you're all good
> 7:06am 5.8 within my target so I'm happy with this
> 15 units of tresiba done
> 22:48pm before bed 7.9
> at this level I don't think I should really of had any rich tea biscuits but I gave in to temptation and had 1 which is 6g of carbs
> @rebrascora or anyone what do you think of these levels?
> I also had 1x half tumbler of red wine and 1x 16g bag of quavers with no bolus in between having tea and bedtime.


Gill, your waking reading is ideal so your decision to have one biscuit was spot on..... although I don't know how you managed to fit it it after all that other food!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Good morning to you all. Gwynn's post made me realise that I skip these important civilities each morning, so my apologies to you all and I will try to do better.
> 
> 6.4 for me this morning which I am incredibly relieved about as my levels went up and up and up again last night despite several corrections and no appreciable carbs. Went to bed on 12.6 with an upward sloping arrow and 3 active "stacked" corrections and a basal increase. No idea what is going on but I have upped my morning basal another 2 units as well. I have just gone from one extreme to another in a matter of a week. I was reluctant to go to bed with that situation but it was getting worse the longer I stayed up and worried about it and sleep often brings it down.... and sure enough it did..... a nice steady downward slope on my graph. I guess I need to remember to take my basal earlier tonight. With having spent the last few years taking it at bedtime and now taking it at 7pm I forget sometimes and it was just after 9pm when levels were heading upward that I realised.


Myself I'd of been terrified of doing stackable corrections or even stackable food insulin but you know what you're doing also especially going to bed with active insulin - very brave. I'm so pleased for you that your level has come back down  so we'll done!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> Gill, your waking reading is ideal so your decision to have one biscuit was spot on..... although I don't know how you managed to fit it it after all that other food!


Thanks @rebrascora  but maybe it would have been an even better level if I hadn't of given in to temptation but who knows


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks @rebrascora  but maybe it would have been an even better level if I hadn't of given in to temptation but who knows


Gill, if you hadn't had that biscuit, your waking reading would almost certainly have been lower and that would have been less ideal. Your range is 5-8 isn't it? Without that biscuit, you would likely have been in the 4s so slightly outside your range.


----------



## ColinUK

9.5km walk done. Stopped off at Boots to get more emergency Day/Night Nurse and left the advent calendar on the doorstep of the friend. 

Popped into Waitrose and forgive me but I bought bread. A wonderful smelling seeded sourdough rustique thing. 
Screw diabetes for a few days, I’ve got Man Flu and want carbs!


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning. Didn't get as much wrapping up done yesterday as daughter messaged me, the option to go shopping at the city centre was too strong to resist - came home with more presents to wrap .... 
Went to coffee morning today only to find it closed, I never got the message, so back home to thaw out, hot drink and some late breakfast. Got another delivery coming today, but most for me! So time to get some wrapping done I think!
Enjoy your day


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> if I wasn’t on holiday on Saturday I would have thrown you a party


Hahaha if i lived closer, i'd have gatecrashed last night! Enjoy your few days away @eggyg


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> 6.2 this morning with a nice straight line overnight.  Slept like a log for a change after going to bed on 6.8.
> 
> Thank you @eggyg and @Robin for the info about Mary Berry.  I had thought they were repeats so hadn’t bothered watching.  Shall now catch up on iPlayer!  I love cookery programmes too, fortunately so does hubby as he says he benefits from my trying out the recipes.
> 
> @Barfly, I know it was a joke, but honestly I hate to see young kids fat like that.  What health problems are they storing up for themselves?


I recall hearing a father say to his similar sized child 'if you don't finish your chips you can't have the Mars bar'


----------



## Pattidevans

Eeek how disgusting.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> 9 after treating myself to some chocolate after having my booster jab yesterday. Feeling ok at the moment so hoping to get out for a run with the group this evening, even if it is the hill repeats.
> 
> @ColinUK - hope you start feeling better soon, if your friend does not accept the Advent Calendar at least you know you have tried by buying one and trying to deliver it.
> 
> Christmas panic starts now.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I received a thank you text for the advent calendar so that’s a huge positive


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> I recall hearing a father say to his similar sized child 'if you don't finish your chips you can't have the Mars bar'


How many of us were told we couldn’t have dessert if we didn’t finish our main meal? I know I was certainly told that. 
If I refused to eat dinner (which was a rarity for me) I’d get it served up the next day at lunch and then again at dinner if necessary. 
My brother used to eat anything covered in custard served by mum. So sometimes she’d liquidise his previously refused dinner and mix it with sugar then top it with custard and he’d happily eat it. 

Kids eh!


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> Good morning to you all. I love the 'good mornings' here. Makes it so pleasant. So very human and personal.
> 
> BG 4.8 back to the 4's
> 
> Day 10 of my 10 day self isolation which means the op is tomorrow. I was so nervous about it last night I ate half a bar of Lindt 90% dark chocolate and yet my weight this morning dropped 0.2Kg. I don't know why I am feeling so nervous because the op will be completely painless. I think it's the worry about if it goes wrong and I lose the sight in one eye...
> 
> Just wrestling with a logic problem to do with dates in my App
> 
> Ahh 1st of Dec. I can open the first Advent calendar month door and scoff the hidden chocolate. I will wait until later until my wife has got up (usually around lunch time. I kid you not)
> 
> Lots of little op preparation stuff things to do and to remember today
> 
> Have a great day whatever you are doing


I’m just catching up on some of the posts I’ve missed 
I don’t have the time to trawl through them these days so much work related stress 
plus really need my reading glasses in low low lighting conditions.. 

I do hope the operation goes to plan @Gwynn


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> How many of us were told we couldn’t have dessert if we didn’t finish our main meal? I know I was certainly told that.
> If I refused to eat dinner (which was a rarity for me) I’d get it served up the next day at lunch and then again at dinner if necessary.
> My brother used to eat anything covered in custard served by mum. So sometimes she’d liquidise his previously refused dinner and mix it with sugar then top it with custard and he’d happily eat it.
> 
> Kids eh!


I remember being told (as a kid on many occasion) I couldn’t be excused and leave the table until I’d eaten up my food…


----------



## Gwynn

First up. First Op. Nervous/anxious.

So let's start the day positive...BG 4.8   Ok it's not the magic number but it IS very respectable AND my evening reading yesterday WAS 5.2

Todays the day. Not sure what to expect. But I think it might be a sort of conveyor belt of patients treated on a thing like at the opticians with good legal care before hand and good health care post op.

My wife has been a real gem over it all too.

Gotta finish a minor App update before I go.

I will let you all know how it goes and the outcome.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## Lanny

04:40 BS 6.1  Yay! Back in target range too!

Well, yesterday was a bit easier to keep in range all day & I only ended up with 1 highest reading of 11.1 post lunch with less bolus than yesterday, less bolus all day, which I then almost over corrected, by 2 too much, to end up after 5.5 hours on 18:13 BS 4.7 before dinner but, that pin pointed the dinner dose & I wake in target range despite dropping off more or less right away after eating! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Still just a little bit of a blocked nose this morning but, hopefully another day of better control on less bolus?  Last day of the week as I make my phone report to DSN Friday morning & I think 80 Tresiba could get better with another week or maybe just one more tiny tweak of say 2 units but, want to try the 80 for longer?

PS:- my parents, especially mum, never got my always wanting to leave room for dessert whenever we ate out for Sunday Lunch carvery as a child but, always let me do it!  Everybody else loaded up repeatedly on the meat & veg & I’d only have a smallish, compared to theirs, plate with no return journeys except for gravy, love gravy, then, most of the time be the only one eating dessert! I used to get teased a lot for holding up everybody else but, I said I had to wait for THEM to finish so, I could HAVE my dessert!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today (5.2 on going to bed last night and 4.8 in the middle of the night) 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn Hope today goes well x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 at 6am! It’s a cold and frosty morning but I don’t care. I’m off on my hollibobs this afternoon and I want it to be cold and frosty. Just an hour and a half away, so will set off at 2.30ish. This is our Christmas present to each other, we don’t need anything and if we do, we just get it. It’s pointless buying something just for the sake of it. I will expect a book to open on Christmas morning, I’ve hinted with a few titles. Mr Eggy is getting nowt to open! ( Well, maybe a large bar of Fruit and Nut). He’s had a new camera and lens this year. He’s used up his birthday and Christmas present allowance until he pops his clogs! 

Must dash, got things to do, you know, like Hoover myself out of the door, make soup with the leftovers in the fridge, change the bed, clean the house from top to bottom. All the usual things you do before going on holiday. I would hate to be broken into and the burglars thought I kept an untidy home.That would never do. I also need to pack my sharp knife, my cast iron casserole dish and my spices. There’s never a sharp knife in holiday accommodation and you end up hacking into an onion/ tomato with a butter knife! Please tell me it’s not just me who does all this before they go away.

Have a great day. I’ll hopefully be around but don’t worry if I’m not, either the fells have disturbed the WiFi system or I’m stuck in the snow on the summit of Coniston Old Man!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A higher 9.5 for me, due to a very stressful week and a stinking cold. All combining to make my levels hover high 9s to low 11s   

Last day at work for this week. I'm owed some time so booked tomorrow off and we're off away for my birthday weekend. Hope the cold eases up later.

@Gwynn i hope your op goes ok. 
@eggyg enjoy your break, and no, you're not the only one who does that before they go.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. A higher 9.5 for me, due to a very stressful week and a stinking cold. All combining to make my levels hover high 9s to low 11s
> 
> Last day at work for this week. I'm owed some time so booked tomorrow off and we're off away for my birthday weekend. Hope the cold eases up later.
> 
> @Gwynn i hope your op goes ok.
> @eggyg enjoy your break, and no, you're not the only one who does that before they go.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


You have a great break away too. I’m very excited as it’s going to be so Christmasssy. There’s a Christmas Fair in the village at the weekend,  with a lantern parade and carol singing on the Saturday. I suppose it’s too much to ask for some snow too.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here.
Hope all goes well today, @Gwynn .
I always take a sharp knife away with me, @eggyg. Never resorted to a casserole dish, but I was caught out in North Devon where, despite the cottage only sleeping a maximum of four at a pinch, all the cookware would have fed fourteen! And I always have ambitions of leaving my house spick and span, but it never quite works out)


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> 9.5km walk done. Stopped off at Boots to get more emergency Day/Night Nurse and left the advent calendar on the doorstep of the friend.
> 
> Popped into Waitrose and forgive me but I bought bread. A wonderful smelling seeded sourdough rustique thing.
> Screw diabetes for a few days, I’ve got Man Flu and want carbs!


@ColinUK I hope your gift has been accepted by your friend, get well soon


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone and very good luck to @Gwynn for your op today. I am sure it will all go very smoothly.

Reporting a lovely 5.4 this morning and a nice steady line overnight. Something changed yesterday and the battle I was having with my levels has subsided. No idea what or why but so nice when you get nice in range numbers and not constantly having to inject corrections to firefight. I even reduced my basal back down by one unit last night and went to bed on 7.6 so another good call. I stayed with 25 units this morning but I don't mind having to have the odd carb top up. Its when I am stacking corrections and levels are still rising when I start to get anxious, especially when I can't see any obvious reason for it and the tiniest bit of food or drink, even low carb sets them climbing and I have to wait an hour or more for bolus to show any sign of working.... it's just weird! Sooo pleased to be back to normal again.

@eggyg hope you have a safe journey and a lovely break. Rather surprised you aren't staying somewhere fully catered after the past few weeks of hosting you have done. You must be shattered. Surely a few nice meals cooked for you would have been better than packing your own sharp knife to chop onions!!

@freesia Hope today passes quickly and smoothly and you have a lovely birthday and a fab trip away. I think you are in real need of a battery recharge!


----------



## Gruers

8.1 this cold morning, have a good day


----------



## Barfly

6.5 this morning.  Grey skies taking over the blue patches from the West and a chilly 6deg with a cold wind here in Poole.
This is Christmas in the Brown's household this year......


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

HS-1 (4.2) for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here.
> Hope all goes well today, @Gwynn .
> I always take a sharp knife away with me, @eggyg. Never resorted to a casserole dish, but I was caught out in North Devon where, despite the cottage only sleeping a maximum of four at a pinch, all the cookware would have fed fourteen! And I always have ambitions of leaving my house spick and span, but it never quite works out)


That made me laugh. In Arran back in May, the cottage was definitely just for two and it had the biggest gravy boat I’ve ever seen in my life! Plus a food mixer, Yorkshire pudding tray for 12 and about 20 plates and 30 glasses! But no kitchen tongs!  I take my own now. It’s my first time taking a casserole dish but I’m making a curry tonight and I’m worried they won’t have one with a tight fitting lid! I was going to make it yesterday and take it with us to heat up, but ran out of time.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn wishing you well today and a speedy recovery x


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Good morning everyone and very good luck to @Gwynn for your op today. I am sure it will all go very smoothly.
> 
> Reporting a lovely 5.4 this morning and a nice steady line overnight. Something changed yesterday and the battle I was having with my levels has subsided. No idea what or why but so nice when you get nice in range numbers and not constantly having to inject corrections to firefight. I even reduced my basal back down by one unit last night and went to bed on 7.6 so another good call. I stayed with 25 units this morning but I don't mind having to have the odd carb top up. Its when I am stacking corrections and levels are still rising when I start to get anxious, especially when I can't see any obvious reason for it and the tiniest bit of food or drink, even low carb sets them climbing and I have to wait an hour or more for bolus to show any sign of working.... it's just weird! Sooo pleased to be back to normal again.
> 
> @eggyg hope you have a safe journey and a lovely break. Rather surprised you aren't staying somewhere fully catered after the past few weeks of hosting you have done. You must be shattered. Surely a few nice meals cooked for you would have been better than packing your own sharp knife to chop onions!!
> 
> @freesia Hope today passes quickly and smoothly and you have a lovely birthday and a fab trip away. I think you are in real need of a battery recharge!


I won’t be cooking much. Just a curry tonight. Taking a pre made and frozen Bolognaise, cottage pie and a Mediterranean stew which just needs fish added. Just a few short years ago we always stayed in hotels and enjoyed being cooked for but unfortunately I can’t eat like that every night now. We will be having a couple of meals out,  either a decent lunch and a picky tea back in the cottage or a pub meal on an evening. We’ve three to chose from within walking distance.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  hope you're all well 
8:01am 5.4 for me - 15.0 units of tresiba done
23:04pm bedtime 5.9 - had 3x rich tea biscuits which was 18g of carbs and no humalog. In-between tea and bedtime I had 1 tiny drop of red wine which I poured into my glass of diet pepsi and I also had 1x 16g bag of quavers 10g of carbs with no humalog.
19:11pm before tea 9.6 a tiny bit over target and reason unknown unless it was the shot glass of baileys I had just before this when I was getting tea ready. It can't have been exercise because I didn't do too much at all when I got in from work. 84g of carbs for tea - 8.5 units humalog for food - 1.0 unit correction.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, another 7.2 and off for D review soon, eye screening tomorrow. I know my HbA1c is going to have skyrocketed and in a way I hope it has to give me a good kick up the bum, been so bad since my op. 
@eggyg I give my house a quick going over before going away, don’t  change the bed and never go anywhere where I have to cook for myself, I need pampering when I go away lol!  Have a lovely break away.
@freesia wishing you a lovely relaxing birthday weekend - enjoy x
Have a good day all xx


----------



## ColinUK

The date on my BG monitor is wrong but I’ll take this all the way to the bank!

5.1!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.5 today

Very chilly and we've had snow showers through the night, feel for those up North who are still without power, water etc as they've had the snow much worse throughout yesterday  xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
After a few days of playing yo-yo with BG’s, always staying over 5.5 I’ve recorded a 13.1 for this morning.   
I know the consultant wants the readings to run high whilst DVLA try to give me my class 2 but they do seem to be running high
I feel good however, just a bit tired.  
Stay safe.


----------



## Barfly

The moderators in their wisdom have removed the 'photo of fat boy with burger and chips......I did not wish to cause any offence ...but really???  Have we lost all sense of proportion in these PC days?


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.6 at 6am! It’s a cold and frosty morning but I don’t care. I’m off on my hollibobs this afternoon and I want it to be cold and frosty. Just an hour and a half away, so will set off at 2.30ish. This is our Christmas present to each other, we don’t need anything and if we do, we just get it. It’s pointless buying something just for the sake of it. I will expect a book to open on Christmas morning, I’ve hinted with a few titles. Mr Eggy is getting nowt to open! ( Well, maybe a large bar of Fruit and Nut). He’s had a new camera and lens this year. He’s used up his birthday and Christmas present allowance until he pops his clogs!
> 
> Must dash, got things to do, you know, like Hoover myself out of the door, make soup with the leftovers in the fridge, change the bed, clean the house from top to bottom. All the usual things you do before going on holiday. I would hate to be broken into and the burglars thought I kept an untidy home.That would never do. I also need to pack my sharp knife, my cast iron casserole dish and my spices. There’s never a sharp knife in holiday accommodation and you end up hacking into an onion/ tomato with a butter knife! Please tell me it’s not just me who does all this before they go away.
> 
> Have a great day. I’ll hopefully be around but don’t worry if I’m not, either the fells have disturbed the WiFi system or I’m stuck in the snow on the summit of Coniston Old Man!


Just heard that most knife accidents in the home are caused by people using blunt knives.
I am just reading some books based in the Lake District by Rebecca Tope. The one I have just started is called Hawkeshead Cottage.
Hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Just heard that most knife accidents in the home are caused by people using blunt knives.
> I am just reading some books based in the Lake District by Rebecca Tope. The one I have just started is called Hawkeshead Cottage.
> Hope you enjoy your holiday.


I’ve read one of hers. Ambleside Alibi. It was OK but a bit too “cosy” crime for me. I like a bit of gore and grit!
 Our cottage in Hawkeshead is called Alice’s Cottage. Hope there isn’t any murders whilst we’re there!


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning. Hoping today is better than yesterday, but at least there is no "cancelled" coffee morning for me to turn up to because no-one informed me, but Royal Mail have already cancelled my delivery that they failed to deliver yesterday....is it worth getting out of bed today??? Oh and the chicken thighs for today's slow cooker chicken stew are still sat in the freezer..... would it be wrong to change my morning cuppa for a glass of vodka??? I don't think December and I are going to end the month as friends.... Hope everyone else's day fares better than mine, guess that could be pretty much guaranteed! lol


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> I’ve read one of hers. Ambleside Alibi. It was OK but a bit too “cosy” crime for me. I like a bit of gore and grit!
> Our cottage in Hawkeshead is called Alice’s Cottage. Hope there isn’t any murders whilst we’re there!
> [/QUOTE
> Agreed but I just wanted a light read to keep me occupied whilst my leg in a brace and I am immobile.


----------



## eggyg

That’s probably for the best. Don’t want you getting too excited @Leadinglights whilst you’re incapacitated. Enjoy. 
I started a new book last night, the first page had a young girl’s body found with her eyes gouged out! I really am a mild mannered grandma, honestly!


----------



## Kaylz

@janw I too pondered with whether to get up today or not, yesterday I needed a fresh box of needles, they were upside down in the bag and turns out the seal wasn't the best and ended up with 89 needles on the floor (1 stayed in the box  ) and that wasn't the only thing to go wrong xx


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone!
7.5 this morning.
I was planning on going Christmas shopping with my daughter but she' s in too much pain so not happening now (super sketchy knee that doesn't like to stay in the right place...ever). 
I'm sure I'll find some trouble to get myself into and keep me entertained 
Hope everyone has a fab day x


----------



## rebrascora

Barfly said:


> The moderators in their wisdom have removed the 'photo of fat boy with burger and chips......I did not wish to cause any offence ...but really???  Have we lost all sense of proportion in these PC days?


I am going to stick my hand up and say that I was offended by the wording on the picture which was very misogynistic, more than the photo itself, although I didn't like that either, and I reported it. I also felt that the photo had no relevance to the thread whatsoever and in fact, if anything, totally inappropriate for a diabetes forum even if it was posted in fun. 
I am not particularly PC but I find the use of that word directed to a female by a male in an obviously aggressive tone which suggests that the woman is subservient, highly offensive! Maybe you have to be a woman to understand that, but clearly the forum admin agreed with concern. 

You did ask a couple of weeks ago about posting some of the other photos and cartoons if people found it offensive and whilst I wasn't comfortable with some of them, I was not offended by them, but the last two have crossed the line for me I am afraid.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning so a slight improvement. Had a good run in the evening although it was still chilly but dodged the rain.

@Gwynn - good luck for today

@janw - having the same issues with Royal Mail, however have to say had a very good service from Yodel yesterday, followed all the re-delivery instructions and driver also offered to lift boxes inside the door as they were heavy.

@ColinUK - well done, plus we still need to sort out a coffee date with you, me and the others that live near London.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning everyone.  Lovely sunshine, if rather cold here.

4.6 with a lovely flat line all night.  Since tweaking basal up by a third of a unit spread over the night I have had flat lines.  So glad to have the pump.  Also ditched the BP meds 4 days ago and have slept like a baby every night since, rather than lying awake thinking of things that are totally unimportant.  Plus the nasty grey blanket has lifted.

@ColinUK so pleased to hear a successful outcome re the advent calendar.

@eggyg when we used to go self-catering in France I always used to take my chef’s knives.  Except for one cottage in Brittany where we stayed a few times.  The owner was a chef and always provided beautifully sharpened knives.  Enjoy your holiday!  Same to @freesia


----------



## Pattidevans

Forgot to say good luck with the op @Gwynn.


----------



## ColinUK

Damn this cold. 
Royal Mail just delivered a new running jacket/hoodie thing from Decathlon and an eBay purchase of aftershokz bone conduction headphones. 
I want to use them for pacing myself whilst running but I don’t want to cut off from everything around me as it’s Central London I’m in and there’s traffic etc so these sit on the bone just in front of the ear and leave the ear open to the outside world. 

If it wasn’t for this cold I’d head out for a little run.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Slightly off subject:*
Unfortunately my lancing device broke the other day.  Whilst waiting for a replacement to be delivered, I've been "manually" jabbing myself with a lancet. It doesn't half bloomin' hurt and I've spilt more blood in the last few days than in the whole of last month. 

When rummaging around (as you do), I did find an old one, but it only had a clear cap on it. The instructions said that this cap was only to be used for Alternative Site Testing (AST) and not to be used for fingertip testing. 

After a bit of trial and error, I did manage to get some blood from my finger before lunch today.

Any experienced "old hands" out there know why the clear cap should only be used for AST?


----------



## Leadinglights

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *Slightly off subject:*
> Unfortunately my lancing device broke the other day.  Whilst waiting for a replacement to be delivered, I've been "manually" jabbing myself with a lancet. It doesn't half bloomin' hurt and I've spilt more blood in the last few days than in the whole of last month.
> 
> When rummaging around (as you do), I did find an old one, but it only had a clear cap on it. The instructions said that this cap was only to be used for Alternative Site Testing (AST) and not to be used for fingertip testing.
> 
> After a bit of trial and error, I did manage to get some blood from my finger before lunch today.
> 
> Any experienced "old hands" out there know why the clear cap should only be used for AST?


I do use mine in my hand, the 'needle' is only about 1mm long very thin and sharp so no change of pricking too deep. A quick jab is all that is needed.
The alternative sites are things like the ear lobe.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leadinglights said:


> I do use mine in my hand, the 'needle' is only about 1mm long very thin and sharp so no change of pricking too deep. A quick jab is all that is needed.
> The alternative sites are things like the ear lobe.


Thanks for your reply. I guess I've been stabbing rather than jabbing.  Hopefully by Saturday I'll have a new lancer. I do understand about AST testing, but I'm still intrigued as to why the manufacturer specifically says that the clear cap should not be used for finger tip testing.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks for al, your good wishes. The op is complete and I am recovering.

There was no pain but I was rather stressed in a new strange situation. Hoever, they explained everything as they went along, very clearly too

No pain at any point.

Already I can see a huge dirrerence in hue and contrast between the eyes. Can do focus yet as I have a clear eye patch on. Well, sort of clear.

All good.

Had fish and chips for my tea straight afterwards. It was soooo welcome.

 I am now back home and very tired.

A good day.

I will test my BG in a few hours just to see what overall effect of the op, late food, stress, has been.

I can't wait to have the other eye done,

Hmm, a bit of an ache developing now that I am looking at my tablet typing this. I will stop


----------



## Robin

Glad that's safely over, @Gwynn!


----------



## Pattidevans

Good news Gwynn!


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn so pleased all went well for you and it is all over. You deserved those fish and chips x
@rebrascora though the photo didn’t offend me I respect the fact that you stood up for what you believe in and we must all respect our differing opinions on this forum, the same as we respect how each of us deal with our diabetes xx


----------



## Bexlee

An off the scale 17.5 this morning. Then a drop to 4.3 once I got to work. What is it with diabetes - You just think you’ve cracked it and something else gets thrown at you.

Hope you’re ok @Gwynn. I have eye injection again next week. Doesn’t hurt but it’s the anticipation. 

@freesia enjoy that bonus day and have a lovely weekend 

Hope you’re soon feeling better @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

02:46 BS 7.4 with an hour or two of DP?  A case of couldn’t drop off again after call of nature about 00:30 ish? Finally got up & ate breakfast straight away: possibly the empty stomach stopped me from sleeping a bit more; now just finished munching a chicken, smoked salmon & prawn sandwich & veg soup! I went to bed without dinner, did that the last few days actually, & woke up hungry!

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Call to report in to DSN later & I definitely think 80 Tresiba is ok as was a bit caught off guard with yesterday’s DP busting of 16 units NR for half an oatcake with BS 4.8 in just an hour so dialled down the breakfast dose from 40 to 36 units & still ended up 5.5 hours later at BS 5.1 a whole 1mmol lower than what I woke up on! So, only the DP busting dose when in target range needs adjusting down to 14 units & everything else seems ok with the usual NR doses of 40, 36 & 32, if I DO eat dinner?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today 

Glad all went well @Gwynn


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Gruers

A 7.0 for me today after a night at footbal (Spurs v Brentford). Followed by a ‘turn’ at the station. I was on my feet in the bar and on the platform for 1.5 hours and suddenly dizzy and felt sick and needed a seat. I took some medi I had for my heart which helped and got home ok. I feel much better this morning but will email my cardio consultant about it. It will be a quiet day for me today. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kopiert

Been quite busy in the mornings, so miss doing this :-(
6.7 this morning. I seem to be stuck in the 6s at the moment.

Nick


----------



## Kopiert

Just catching up
@ColinUK Hope you are feeling better
@Gwynn great to hear the op was a success
@Lanny good luck with the DSN
@eggyg have a great break


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I slept like a log last night. Lost weight in spite of the fish and chips. A bit sensitive to light this morning. BG 4.5 so that doesn't seem to have been badly affected by the op. Feeling a bit shaky and frail this morning. I think I will take it easy today.

Have a great day whatever you are doing today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning bit of a higher 8.1 this morning (to much snacking yesterday) 
good to hear your op went well @Gwynn 

tonight is my work Christmas dinner tonight down in Basingstoke, 
so Extra lateral flow test today. we’re meeting at a Turkish Restaurant, 
I’m sure there will be a good choice of meets and salad, I’ve never been to a Turkish restaurant but I guess I will probably avoid the rice and breads.

just thinking need to book flu jab 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning. A whopping 13 for me!! This cold is certainly messing up my TIR   

@goodybags enjoy your meal


----------



## Lily123

Good Morning! 5.6 so not to bad


----------



## mage 1

Good morning all 6.1 for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning.
Cold is definitely easing but the cough is exhausting. 
New running shoes (another pair of trail shoes) arrived yesterday and I love ‘em!

They’re a bit low key and reserved lol


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  great that the op went well and here’s to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.Off to son's today to plant his Christmas present, a cherry tree. He must be getting old, it’s the first time he’s wanted something that doesn't have a plug on the end of it since he was about 8!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here.Off to son's today to plant his Christmas present, a cherry tree. He must be getting old, it’s the first time he’s wanted something that doesn't have a plug on the end of it since he was about 8!


There’s something rather magical about giving trees/plants as gifts I feel. 
The folks are getting a very young, very young, hedgerow from me this year - I’ve included things like dog rose, hazel, field maple, hawthorn, silver birch, blackthorn and dog wood.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> , blackthorn .


Ooh, excellent, they’ll be able to make their own Sloe gin!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Ooh, excellent, they’ll be able to make their own Sloe gin!


They are such huge drinkers. Not. 
They have booze left over from when dad was bar mitzvah aged 13. He’s 82 now.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 today and off for eye screening soon, sunglasses at the ready though so miserable weather wise here I think I’ll look a bit daft wearing them. Daughter is taking me and then we are going out for breakfast. Have my 8 yr old grandson for the weekend as mum and dad away at Arundel by candlelight so the tree and decks are going up, he will love doing that. I will be pooped by the end of it as he is like the Duracell bunny lol. Got to fit the shopping in as well today so best get on.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lanny

Managed some more sleep after last night’s delayed dinner: that’s what I’m calling my meal earlier!  So, up properly NOW with 07:39 BS 5.3 with no DP! Yay! MUCH better! Just finished munching a small breakfast: just a bit more than a DP bust; vegetable soup!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

5.9 and glad to see it. Never go food shopping in the middle of a family crisis and when hungry. Checked out a trolleyfull of keto compliant products but what's this - a stowaway luxury stollen? So got home, sat down to read documents, provide advice and, you guessed it, ate the whole loaf...BG 22 after 3 hours...Back to sanity this morning - a day for fish and contemplation of my sins.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this horrible wet day.  7.6 this morning, due to not eating dinner until 10:15 last night, then not wanting to eat what I had bolussed for, so went to bed on 4.7 at 11.30 with pump on 80%.  Obviously 80% was too low.  Still the christmas decorations are now up.

Enjoy your Friday people.


----------



## Barfly

rebrascora said:


> I am going to stick my hand up and say that I was offended by the wording on the picture which was very misogynistic, more than the photo itself, although I didn't like that either, and I reported it. I also felt that the photo had no relevance to the thread whatsoever and in fact, if anything, totally inappropriate for a diabetes forum even if it was posted in fun.
> I am not particularly PC but I find the use of that word directed to a female by a male in an obviously aggressive tone which suggests that the woman is subservient, highly offensive! Maybe you have to be a woman to understand that, but clearly the forum admin agreed with concern.
> 
> You did ask a couple of weeks ago about posting some of the other photos and cartoons if people found it offensive and whilst I wasn't comfortable with some of them, I was not offended by them, but the last two have crossed the line for me I am afraid.


Barbara- Thanks for letting me know.   I try to be a bit lighthearted and as I said I have no wish to offend anyone in these PC days.  I will be more careful in future.  Today's should be ok......Cheers Tony.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today. Rain overnight, blue skies atm. 11deg.  Maybe a bike ride today if I can budge myself from the couch......


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today (although if you believe the Libre it's 3.8  ) it started drifting out yesterday, it is due to be changed on Sunday but I will be tempted to report it as it's no use constantly reading hypo xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a damp Hawkshead. 6.5 which I’m very happy with after yesterday’s numbers!  Festive ciabatta for lunch in Grasmere and pie and chips in the pub for tea! Didn’t make curry in the end as the monkfish was still frozen solid! It was a very, very cold day yesterday.

Will do some gentle walking as still testing out my pelvis/hip/back. Although looking at yesterday’s Libre graph I think it was a prediction.  I have to climb two Wainwrights! 

Have a fab Friday. Glad op went well @Gwynn.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 7.8 for me this morning.   Better than the previous week. 
Spoke to DSN yesterday who agreed insulin should go up even though consultant wants to keep levels higher than normal due to DVLA and getting bus license back.   (I can drop to below 4 but Dvla don’t like it and if outside help needed then kiss license goodbye for 12 months)
Basal Lantus at bedtime up 1 unit to 7 and Bolus NovoRapid stays at 4 units Breakfast and Lunch 6 units at Dinner unless BG 12.0 or more than dose increases by 1 unit.  
We’ll see what happens!
Have a good day.


----------



## TinaD

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 7.8 for me this morning.   Better than the previous week.
> Spoke to DSN yesterday who agreed insulin should go up even though consultant wants to keep levels higher than normal due to DVLA and getting bus license back.   (I can drop to below 4 but Dvla don’t like it and if outside help needed then kiss license goodbye for 12 months)
> Basal Lantus at bedtime up 1 unit to 7 and Bolus NovoRapid stays at 4 units Breakfast and Lunch 6 units at Dinner unless BG 12.0 or more than dose increases by 1 unit.
> We’ll see what happens!
> Have a good day.


Good luck with satisfying the DVLA.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone and hope you're all well 
8:06am 7.3 within target for me and 15 units of tresiba done

22:53pm bedtime 6.5 within target but below 7mmol-8mmol and had 4x rich tea biscuits which is 24g of carbs. No humalog.

I'm really pleased that I'm within target at bedtime and on waking but why can I have 24g of carbs at bedtime with no humalog and wake up in target? I would be glad of any advice.

18:52pm before tea 8.6 above target a tiny bit and unknown reason. 61g of carbs for tea - 6.5 units humalog for food.

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
7.4 on waking up earlier than I would have liked to. My brother (lives in australia) has a knack for picking that one day I get to sleep in and phone me at 8am our time. Still, got to video chat with my 18 month niece so cant be too mad <3 

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Lanny

TinaD said:


> 5.9 and glad to see it. Never go food shopping in the middle of a family crisis and when hungry. Checked out a trolleyfull of keto compliant products but what's this - a stowaway luxury stollen? So got home, sat down to read documents, provide advice and, you guessed it, ate the whole loaf...BG 22 after 3 hours...Back to sanity this morning - a day for fish and contemplation of my sins.


So, easily done isn’t it? If I go food shopping when hungry I get AA sorts of naughty things I know I shouldn’t & once it’s bought & there it’s a temptation VERY hard to resist!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> 6.2 this morning.
> Cold is definitely easing but the cough is exhausting.
> New running shoes (another pair of trail shoes) arrived yesterday and I love ‘em!
> 
> They’re a bit low key and reserved lol
> 
> View attachment 19315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19314


loving them, my current running shoes are plain black, which is totally not me at all.  Thank you for sharing a bit of running shoe porn.  I see we are both on the same diabetes runner facebook page.


----------



## DuncanLord

TinaD said:


> Good luck with satisfying the DVLA.


The trouble with DVLA is that they use slugs snails tortoise and a koala bear.  
The slugs and snails move really slowly and the tortoise has gone into hibernation.  
The Koala bear is okay but sleeps for 20 hours per day and eats for 4 hours.  Doesn’t leave much time for work.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning,

An improved 6.7 for me this morning, so hopefully I am getting back on track.

@TinaD  - I think many of us been there with the buying something and then eating it one go because of emotions.

@ColinUK - loving the new shoes and hope you get over the cough quickly.

After today I have 4 days off of work, going to try and get some of the 16 Christmas Cakes I am doing decorated they are all baked, need to make an edible gift (I am making chocolate fudge) for our Bakeclub Christmas meal on Monday, and best bit get the Christmas decorations up.  Might have to do a bit of Christmas shopping as well, but stuck for ideas for my daughter, her boyfriend and my son.  

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@mum2westiesGill if your anything like me then it's probably that you require less basal overnight but isn't possible with Tresiba hence having to eat to stop a drop xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Kaylz said:


> @mum2westiesGill if your anything like me then it's probably that you require less basal overnight but isn't possible with Tresiba hence having to eat to stop a drop xx


Thanks.
In this case is it good that we're on Tresiba? xx


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone.

I was with @eggyg on the 6.5 step earlier this morning and very happy to be there and in such good company!  

I spoke too soon about levels behaving themselves yesterday as they tried to escape out of the top perimeter last night before my evening meal but I caught them and contained them with a good dose of Fiasp. Took 2 hours for 5.5 units of Fiasp to bring me down from 9.2 to a nice 6 so that I could eat a bowl of pea and ham soup (approx. 20g carbs) Added an extra unit of Levemir as a further containing measure. Went to bed on 7.7 and woke up on 6.5. Very happy I managed to keep the beast within in it's enclosure. It's getting devious and persistent in it's attempts! Another unit on my morning Levemir as well but looks like it is trying to breach the top perimeter again now despite that. 

Got the vet coming out today to see Rascal this afternoon, who has managed to injure his eye. Think he has scratched the lens on a bit of hedge or something as it has been half closed and weeping for days. I had hoped it would resolve itself with daily bathing on my part, but spoke to the vet about it yesterday and decided I want him to come and have a look at it, even though my gut feeling is that we are starting to turn a corner with it. I just don't want to leave it another weekend, just in case I am wrong. Hopefully the vet will examine it and say, just keep doing what you are doing. That reassurance would be welcome even when it comes with an invoice. My vet is really good and always at the end of the phone if I need advice, which is offered free, so I don't begrudge paying for a call out and treatment when I need it.... or hopefully no treatment in this case.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks.
> In this case is it good that we're on Tresiba? xx


It is if you like eating biscuits!!  .... and don't need to lose weight.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> loving them, my current running shoes are plain black, which is totally not me at all.  Thank you for sharing a bit of running shoe porn.  I see we are both on the same diabetes runner facebook page.


I found you!


----------



## janw

6.5 this morning, happy with that as did have some pasta last night, which spiked me to 9.00.


----------



## Lanny

DSN just called me back & it’s official now: stay on 80 units of Tresiba & call back in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Nikki53

Hi. I'm new here.
I had 6.5 this morning.


----------



## Kopiert

Nikki53 said:


> Hi. I'm new here.
> I had 6.5 this morning.


Welcome - I saw your intro in the newbies section


----------



## SueEK

Nikki53 said:


> Hi. I'm new here.
> I had 6.5 this morning.


Hi Nikki and welcome. You will find everyone friendly and supportive here, whether it be a good or a bad day. Keep those carbs as low as you can, says me who hasn’t been very good of late lol. Look forward to seeing your posts x


----------



## rebrascora

Nikki53 said:


> Hi. I'm new here.
> I had 6.5 this morning.


Hi Nikki and welcome to the thread. Pleased you found your way here. 
That's a nice "in range" reading to say hello with (same as mine this morning) but don't feel awkward about posting less good ones here too. They happen to the best of us .  
Do you have any particular plans for the weekend?


----------



## Nikki53

Hi Barbara.  I made the mistake of watching the Move More video, and booked myself in for a class at the gym!!!!! Ah well ... Apparently it involves barbells . How about you?


----------



## rebrascora

Nikki53 said:


> Hi Barbara.  I made the mistake of watching the Move More video, and booked myself in for a class at the gym!!!!! Ah well ... Apparently it involves barbells . How about you?


Oh wow! Good luck with that. Hope you enjoy it.
I prefer to walk or what I call yomp mostly. It serves several purposes.... gets me from A to B and back, so saves fuel and the environment, keeps me fit and helps with my diabetes management, without having to pay gym fees. 
I am retired so everyday is a weekend for me but have quite a few animals so plenty of chores. Highlight of my weekend may be delivering horse manure to local gardeners and cutting a hedge, but much of that will depend on the weather! 
Got 2 exciting events next week though.... Not eaten out for nearly 2 years now and got 2 meals organized... a birthday bash at our local Chinese restaurant which is very good on Thurs and a Christmas meal in a pub on Sat. Feeling a bit apprehensive about both in the current climate but also looking forward to getting dressed up and going out and having food that someone else cooked! My waking readings may not be so good next weekend I think!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone!
Been up since 3am with time of the month pain and feeling rubbish and wasn't sure if I was going to be able to fall asleep again (spoiler I didn't grrr)
14.7 (after going to bed on 7.2)
going to be a wee anti-carb carnivore today until levels come back down and get something in me to sort pain out. Will check again in a few hours.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all, although it feels like the middle of the night! 6.2 for me, been awake since 4.45. Got a tickly cough and was struggling to get back to sleep, so here I am. TBF the Coop in the village started getting its delivery at 5.50! Heard the lorry at first, then it reversed beep, beep, beep! Even now at 6.15 they’re still trundling the cages around the cobbled streets! 

Anyhoo, had a good day yesterday hip/pelvis/back wise, ended up walking 7.5 miles, did a wee hill, just 255 metres, back down to Lake Windermere and onto Wray Castle ( which was closed for the winter) and back into Hawkshead. Back started niggling a bit about four miles in but I did my stretches when I got in and had a nice hot bath. Then I went and spoiled it all by having a hypo! Got out the bath and didn’t feel right, I was 5.1 before I got in, shouted on Mr Eggy who brought up my Libre reader and some Kendal Mint Cake, reader said 4.2 but I knew I was hypo, ate a small piece of mint cake, then the alarm went off, 3.7 and I was shaking like mad, I don’t do hypos usually and this gave Mr Eggy a fright shovelled in more mint cake. Slowly came round, but didn’t feel right for ages even when BG shot up to 7.1 within 20 minutes or so. I definitely didn’t over bolus for my lunch as I’d made my own and ate it on our walk, and I’d pinched some of Mr Eggy’s fruit malt! Obviously the exercise and the cold probably. I will be careful today, although we’re just pottering around the village as the Christmas Fair is on, looking forward to it. The village is looking very Christmassy and all the businesses and residents have lights up. Just need some snow now, but it’s forecast rain.  Hopefully it will clear up for the lantern parade and Carol singing at 4 o’clock.

Have a great day everyone and for those having Christmas nights out/ meals, enjoy.


----------



## Nikki53

Morning all 
6.7 today.
Onwards ...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

My left eye is healing well. Why oh why do they give you eye drops to put in that sting!! Still, not complaining, just really glad one eye is soooo much better than the other now

I agree it is very dark out there. Windy too, but I will go out in a short while for a trip to the shops. First time out in weeks. Looking forward to it.

BG thankfully is becomming a bit dull.... 4.8 again this morning although yesterday evening it was higher than usual for me at 5.7, still fine.

I have thought of a new update for my App (it's definitely a hobby now).

I shall make a pizza this evening I think.

Have a great day whatever you are doing

Oh, I might venture out and buy some wood to build a cabinet thing for the kitchen for the Ninja Foodi I will be giving to my wife at Christmas. I think she may have guessed that I have got her one (she is usually very bad at guessing such things) because we have been discussing that type of thing for weeks deciding which she might like best, AND there is now a huge wrapped present for her in the lounge!!!! So subtle.


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.8 for me today.off to Trentham gardens today with all the family not sure what it is daughter booked it I just paid.it will be lovely to see the  grandkids all together hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.9 for me today, with an overnight flatfish


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 this morning 
BS just before sleep yesterday (well technically it was early this morning) was @ 5.4 

have a fantastic weekend everybody whatever you’ve planned


----------



## Lanny

04:42 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just did the after breakfast test & peaked at 07:24 BS 8.5 which is an improvement from yesterday’s 7.4 to 9.1. The rest of yesterday was all in target range & I’m bang on the border of target range from breakfast today & hopefully for the rest of today as well! 

My little sniffle delayed things a bit this week but, everything’s fallen into place now & start working on getting my Hba1c back down again!  It was a blessing that my worsening Hba1c was a bit precursor to changes I needed & hopefully things will get that bit easier now?

Strictly quarter finals later tonight & then more of The Wheel afterwards: love that quiz show for it’s sheer randomness!


----------



## Kopiert

A better 5.8 this morning.
Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, snap, @Northerner, my line wasn’t quite such a flatfish, though, more a wiggly worm.


----------



## Gruers

8.1 this morning, have a nice day everyone


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, another 7.2 for me. Grandson brought all 4 of his elves with him and spent ages last night finding places to hide them, it worked well, so far he has only found one, thinks they may have gone home lol.
Have an appt up in London again on Tuesday for video urodynamics which is the test I need before they will do my next op so really pleased to have got it so early. Decorating the tree today and making mince pies with the little one so that should be fun. Will definitely be sending him and hubby to the park later for a break.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something today, I usually log it in my Libre app but left my phone in the living room seen as I'm sensorless, reported it yesterday afternoon as had me constantly at 2.9! They are replacing and was told to bin the faulty one

Yet another hoover is on it's way out, just spraying cat litter about rather than picking it up, mum wants a Henry as the next hoover xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A respectable 7.0 this morning to brighten me up.  
Have a great day.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone.
3.8 on my Libre and a slow steady decline on the graph. Double check with BG meter gave a 4.8 so quite happy with that. Not so happy about the amount of basal insulin I am needing to achieve it but "we need what we need" and that overnight graph suggests I can knock a unit off tonight perhaps. Yomped about 7 miles yesterday so it is really quite disappointing that I am still needing so much at the moment. Just 7 units of Fiasp though yesterday and pleased to report TIR for past 7 days is heading back up towards 90% and below % is reducing, so overall things are improving.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning 

6.4 today so heading in the right direction.  Going to marzipan some cakes later and start on the Christmas decs. Just the shopping list and grocery shop to do first.  Oh and lost 1lb this week.

@Nikki53 - welcome to the forum and this thread.


Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Barfly

6.7 today.   It's little Abby's 9th birthday today so out for a meal at a favourite place of hers.  It's nice and quiet so she doesn't feel overwhelmed with sensory input.  Our little one has PDA so outings can be challenging.  Hope it all goes well.  It's strange, she has been diagnosed as on the autism spectrum but she is able to dissemble and deceive, which is definitely not an autistic trait.  Autistic children very rarely have the ability to lie or deceive.  She is a beautiful happy little girl and we love her to bits.


----------



## gll

Morning Part 2 
Bit of pain management, time and just slices of cold meat for brekkie and dropped back to an acceptable 8.4 
Will stay on top of pain and be careful what I eat and hopefully my body will behave itself for the rest of the day


----------



## rebrascora

Just remembered it is @freesia's birthday today. Hope you have a lovely day and you are having a relaxing trip away. Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. We are away in sunny Oxford atm. After almost a whole day in target yesterday i had a tiny hypo just before tea. 
At least i woke to a 5.6 this morning. Had a hotel cooked breakfast this morning (yum, so nice to have it done for you and no washing up) we're off for a wander around sunny Oxford today, a spot of lunch and a birthday meal somewhere later. After the stressful week i've had, this is going to be a lovely day.
Have a good one whatever you are all doing. 
I'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Just remembered it is @freesia's birthday today. Hope you have a lovely day and you are having a relaxing trip away. Very Happy Birthday!


Thank you @rebrascora. Its lovely here in Oxford this morning. Just had breakfast overlooking the river and now off out for the day. Have a good day yourself.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning all. We are away in sunny Oxford atm. After almost a whole day in target yesterday i had a tiny hypo just before tea.
> At least i woke to a 5.6 this morning. Had a hotel cooked breakfast this morning (yum, so nice to have it done for you and no washing up) we're off for a wander around sunny Oxford today, a spot of lunch and a birthday meal somewhere later. After the stressful week i've had, this is going to be a lovely day.
> Have a good one whatever you are all doing.
> I'll catch up with you all later.


Happy birthday! Glad you’ve got sunshine on your weekend away. It’s chucking it here. Have a great time and relax.


----------



## Kaylz

so last CMS didn't have all test strips, chemist said they would call back to let me know why, they didn't, Bruce was going to collect it last week but we decided he shouldn't due to the weather, just called to check it was definitely them that was ready, yes but only 2 pots, pharmacist at the health centre says she's been trying to call you for a couple of weeks to review you, LIE I have had no calls! My next CMS is due but won't be done until I've spoken to the pharmacist at the health centre so that's my priority Monday morning! xx


----------



## Lanny

A Very Happy Birthday @freesia


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning all.

6.1 this morning, though a shocking 14.2 after having crusty bread and cheese for supper last night.

Well, as I said yesterday, the decorations were up on Friday and the new LED lights on the tree looked brill.  Turned them on last night and bang.... off they went.  So now got to unwind 1000 lights trying not to knock off hundreds of ornaments from the 8ft tree in order to return them to B&M.  Hubby not a happy man, but putting a brave manly face on.

Happy birthday @freesia your planned day sounds lovely.

@Kaylz glad abbott are giving you a replacement sensor.

@eggyg, hope you enjoy the christmas fair and no more hypos.


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning, feeling tired as had a rough night, on the sad side yesterday, hope I can shake it off. The dang chicken thighs are STILL in the freezer, I have forgotten to take them out to defrost too many times this week.....don't think plain veggie stew would be appreciated, so reckon we'll be on egg, bacon and sausage tonight .... not exactly a fry up as it gets baked and microwaved mostly, with poached eggs. I don't think there will be any complaints!!! 
Have a good weekend, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kopiert

Barfly said:


> 6.7 today.   It's little Abby's 9th birthday today so out for a meal at a favourite place of hers.  It's nice and quiet so she doesn't feel overwhelmed with sensory input.  Our little one has PDA so outings can be challenging.  Hope it all goes well.  It's strange, she has been diagnosed as on the autism spectrum but she is able to dissemble and deceive, which is definitely not an autistic trait.  Autistic children very rarely have the ability to lie or deceive.  She is a beautiful happy little girl and we love her to bits.


Have a great day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@freesia


----------



## Lily123

7.7 . Forgot to post earlier.Oops!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone hope you're all well 
7:41am - 13.4 above target for me - unknown reason - 15 units of tresiba done - 2.5 units correction 
23:21pm bedtime - 7.1 within target - also within 7.0-8.0 for going to bed - had 1x blue riband biscuit 11g of carbs and 1x rich tea biscuit 6g of carbs - no humalog
19:10pm before tea - 6.8 within target - 80g of carbs - 8.0 units of humalog for food - no correction.

Before breakfast today
9:47am - 6.8 - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food

Corrections yesterday were before lunch & before breakfast
13:43pm before lunch - 11.4 - 63g of carbs - 6.5 units humalog food - 1.5 units correction
9:49am before breakfast - 9.7 - 36g of carbs - 4.5 units humalog food - 1.0 unit correction

Question
was my waking bgl this morning something to do with my supper at bedtime?
did my correction at 7:41am bring me down too quick? - at 9:47am before breakfast I was 6.8.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Not eaten out for nearly 2 years now and got 2 meals organized... a birthday bash at our local Chinese restaurant which is very good on Thurs…


What happens to it the rest of the week?


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> What happens to it the rest of the week?


I will probably be fasting to get my levels back in order!


----------



## ColinUK

No Park Run for me today. I’ve dosed up on day nurse etc and am in bed. 

Cooker arrived yesterday so that’s sitting in the living room for a week until the electrician comes to do his magic. 

6.8 this morning (and it was this morning but I just forgot to post!)


----------



## TinaD

6.3 this morning after a very bad night. Don't think I handle stress as well as I used to. Mild but grey,wet and windy so no unwinding walk. Hope the weather is better for everyone else.


----------



## SueEK

Happy Birthday @freesia hope you thoroughly enjoy your weekend away xx


----------



## Sheila.taylor12

4.6 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

Sheila.taylor12 said:


> 4.6 for me this morning


Ooh, another new addition to the 'morning reading' thread. Welcome!


----------



## rebrascora

Sheila.taylor12 said:


> 4.6 for me this morning


Hello and welcome from me too. 
Look forward to getting to know you better.
Are you on insulin yet and if so, which ones?
Do you have Freestyle Libre or are you finger pricking?


----------



## freesia

Thank you everybody for your good wishes. I've had a lovely day. Just got back to the hotel room, well fed and well watered     with the odd glass of wine or two. Levels have behaved themselves as well mostly today. All in all, the best day i've had in a while. Thank you @MeeTooTeeTwo, loving the picture.

I hope you've all had a good day today.

Welcome to @Sheila.taylor12


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Gwynn

Late up this morning. 

BG 4.5 very good. I used to be very fearful of a BG in the 4's thinking that the sky would cave in at any moment. Looking at the weather yesterday, perhaps it did. Strangely, I managed to get out for two short walks and managed to avoid the rain but it was very cold.

Weight very stable. Good

I cooked mince last night instead of the expected pizza. It was good but I could only eat half of the portion made. I will have the rest of that portion at lunch time today. Had it been 'before' I would have just scoffed the lot!!!

I plan a great excursion to the local sainsburys later on this morning. I need a plastic potato masher, not that we have any plastic potatoes  . I don't want to damage our new non stick saucepans. I've got a complete set of silicone kitchen utensils on order for Christmas, except that the set does not include a potato masher. So I guess that it is *not* a complete set!

Another thing that this diabetes has done for me...it has improved my cooking skills (if you can call them that). However, my food presentation skills are still a bit numpty mainly because I like to get hot food onto a hot plate and eaten whilst it's still hot....no time for faffing about making it look pretty!!!  I wonder how they do it in restaurants?


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world.
6.5 this morning.
Started recording my food on My Fitness Pal. Terrifying!
Also did a class at the gym yesterday. My shoulders still aren't talking to me ...
Have a good day x


----------



## Gwynn

Now that is interesting Nikki53 . I almost fainted when I did my first set of meal calculations over a year ago. Then panic set in when I thought that I couldn't possibly survive if I removed the carbs. 

The truth was that a significant reduction of carbs was ok but it took a while to sort out what foods were suitable, that I liked, and would sustain me.

Now, I experiment with new recipies and try out some foods I wouldn't have touched with a barge pole before.

It's become fascinating and enjoyable.


----------



## Kopiert

6.0 this morning

Welcome @Sheila.taylor12 
@Nikki53 petrifying  isn't it - don't forget things like Tomato Ketchup .3 to 4 g of carb per tablespoon - that was the one that shocked me!

Happy Sunday

nick


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Late up this morning.
> 
> BG 4.5 very good. I used to be very fearful of a BG in the 4's thinking that the sky would cave in at any moment. Looking at the weather yesterday, perhaps it did. Strangely, I managed to get out for two short walks and managed to avoid the rain but it was very cold.
> 
> Weight very stable. Good
> 
> I cooked mince last night instead of the expected pizza. It was good but I could only eat half of the portion made. I will have the rest of that portion at lunch time today. Had it been 'before' I would have just scoffed the lot!!!
> 
> I plan a great excursion to the local sainsburys later on this morning. I need a plastic potato masher, not that we have any plastic potatoes  . I don't want to damage our new non stick saucepans. I've got a complete set of silicone kitchen utensils on order for Christmas, except that the set does not include a potato masher. So I guess that it is *not* a complete set!
> 
> Another thing that this diabetes has done for me...it has improved my cooking skills (if you can call them that). However, my food presentation skills are still a bit numpty mainly because I like to get hot food onto a hot plate and eaten whilst it's still hot....no time for faffing about making it look pretty!!!  I wonder how they do it in restaurants?


Having a team of chefs probably helps! 
Get a potato ricer instead of a masher. It makes a huge difference if you’re mashing anything root veggie.


----------



## ColinUK

Still a bit coldified and a 6.7 this morning. 

About to shower and head outside for a moderate run. 
Booked a yoga and a Pilates class at the gym and I’m aware that I’m rapidly approaching the 12 week countdown to the London Landmarks Half Marathon so want to formalise a training plan. 
I’m likely to follow the one from the DUK team with additional park runs thrown in but couldn’t do it yesterday was coughing way too much. 
Can’t make it next Saturday as the electrician will be here doing his magic. 
I’m keen to do one on Christmas Day though!

Watched the opening of Strictly last night and I didn’t particularly enjoy J&J’s dance even before the mishap. 
Doubt they’ll be in the dance off tonight regardless but if they are I expect them to be perfect and to smash it out of the park.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 on waking today 

hope that everybody is having a great weekend


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and yet another 7.2. Grandson goes home today, I’m pooped. Didn’t get around to making the mince pies last night as took forever to dress the tree and went to the park, OMG it was freezing, I knew hubby should have gone instead of me, walked too briskly and oops the inevitable happened!!
Today will be clearing up the mess from my grandson and from all the decorating, trip to Sainsbury’s needed and a lovely bath.
@Sheila.taylor12 welcome to the forum.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Gwynn

I have never heard of a potato ricer before. Just looked it up and I am intrigued. Thanks for the suggestion *ColinUK.*

I might even get one. Being metal don't they make the potato cold or is it so quick it makes no difference?


----------



## mage 1

5.8 for me today.went to Trentham Gardens yesterday to see the light show it was amazing,what wasn’t amazing was the weather it was Such A shame .hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Sounds windy outside, maybe an indoor day. had a riding lesson yesterday and the freezing cold wind was blowing up the valley and straight across the arena, and straight through me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today  Looks like being another miserable cold, wet and windy winter's day  At least it's not long until the days start getting longer again. Roll on Spring!


----------



## Lanny

07:36 BS 6.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just finished munching breakfast while watching Superman & Lois which I only just caught the tail end of last night before Strictly: partly through the pilot & all 13? episodes are available to watch right now on iPlayer. Seems very interesting: Clark married to Lois with 2 teenage twin boys! 

Loved Rose’s routine on Strictly last night & that lift was WOW! 

Loved The Wheel last night too & even stayed up long enough to see Blankety Blank: haven’t stayed up THAT late recently; gives a different shape to the day now I’m up & stay up later!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11 for me, have woken with a very sore shoulder and no idea why! Ah well never mind xx


----------



## TinaD

Sun shining here in Wales.Hope everyone has a good day. 6 this a.m. for me but with sunshine and my helper coming to plant bare root fruit trees and help set up yet another raised bed I refuse to be glum about it. I haven't seen the lad for weeks as he and his girlfriend have been victims of the super-cold. Looking forward to young company and an extended orchard.


----------



## eggyg

Morning good  folks of Diabetesland. 6.9 for me. 

Yesterday was a day of mixed weather, but mostly very wet! We managed a walk around the village and got some nice goodies for the girls’ Christmas hampers. It was great just being able to pop “ home” when the rain got too heavy. We could hear the entertainment from the cottage! Just had cheese and biscuits last night as we’d had a hog roast buttie for lunch. It was delicious but very filling. 

Today, after our full English, we’re off out walking. The weather has promised to behave itself and be dry all day! Cold and windy but I can cope with that. 

Just a final word. Sadly, I heard a former colleague/ friend’s daughter died on Friday, aged 19, she was involved in a car accident last weekend. I can’t begin to understand what they must be going through. Life is precious, don’t waste it, hug your family, tell them you love them and live your best life. 

Have a GREAT weekend, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Barfly

7.4 today for me.  Disappointing lunchtime meal at the local Turtle Bay for my little granddaughter Abby's 9th birthday here in Bournemouth.  Had two supposedly alcoholic cocktails but was sorry for the alcohol content, more like a kiddies cordial.  The meal was uninspiring and my little granddaughters was pathetic, we all contributed to her plate to give her something she could actually eat.   We'd have been better off at a McDonalds, and saved myself £80.  Walked down through the Bournemouth Pleasure Gardens, they have a great xmas display with novelty displays all the way through, brilliant sunshine but a bitterly cold North wind; she didn't seem to mind and she loved a ride on the traditional carousel by the pier, so not a total disaster.


----------



## Lanny

I’m getting confused by your posted pictures @Barfly  But, that’s better than being shocked!  I just don’t get what you’re trying to do with pictures?


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning.
10.3 for me the first time I woke up but at least I know what caused it.... the protein from 2 pork chops I ate late last night without bolusing for it and at least that was the peak, so only just out of range for a tiny fraction of time. Shot myself 2.5 units Fiasp and went back to sleep and woke up on 6.5 the next time when I injected Levemir and breakfast bolus, so I am going to offer the 6.5 as my waking reading this morning, as a. It looks better and b. I had no intention of getting up when I got the earlier high reading. I woke up because I was hot and uncomfortable, no doubt because my levels were too high.

We had a good couple of inches of snow here last night about 8pm and pretty well a blizzard but it must have got warmer through the night because it's just *very* wet out there this morning. It is the first wellies and over trousers day of the winter.

@ColinUK My brother in law is fancying a potato ricer and it is his birthday next week. He loves cooking gadgets. Can you recommend a good quality one? Possibly electric?


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning all

6.5 today, so ok with that, didn’t do a morning run today, partly due to an aching back from covering 8 Christmas Cakes in marzipan (only another 8 to go), and partly weather related, might try and go out a bit later,  but still need to finish Christmas decs, make fudge, then help mum with her decs, oh and a Grand Prix to watch.  Thankfully I am off work Monday and Tuesday.

@freesia - happy birthday for yesterday, sorry I missed it.

@Gwynn -  I can also recommend a potato ricer, lover mine.

@ColinUK - enjoy your run

@eggyg - sorry to hear about your friends daughter,

Welcome to @Sheila.taylor12.

have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning lovely people.  4.6 this morning.  Seven day time in range 94% with zero hypos.  I am ridiculously thrilled with this.  Sadly it won’t last!

I have had a steel potato ricer, like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Profession...ocphy=9045269&hvtargid=pla-422167031193&psc=1.  I may still have it in the back of a cupboard.  I found it wasted a lot of potato.  Yes @Gwynn the potato does get cool, but I always did it in advance and reheated in the microwave when needed.

@rebrascorer I also had an attachment for my hand blender that did good mash, but one day I found black specks in the potato and realised that the attachment was actually disintegrating and the specks were black plastic.  Needless to say we didn’t eat them.  I now just use a plastic masher and elbow-grease.

Welcome to the group @Sheila.taylor12


----------



## janw

Good morning. Got a nice 6.3 reading today - which coming after last night's Chinese - is wonderful  I did get on the exercise bike later in the evening and burned off 150 calories, so that was a bonus. The Chinese was hubby's way of cheering me up, had such a tearful day yesterday thinking of my mum with her vascular dementia, especially as I received a heartfelt Christmas card from her in the post, the only way he knows had to "deal" with it (me) is to relieve me of cooking - I'm not complaining as it really does take the pressure off and I did enjoy my chow mien.....and I only had a high of 7.6 a couple of hours later.
Anyway, another day, let's see what this brings....our daughter's car needs to be looked at, kind of making a grinding noise after she went over a bump yesterday, so got to go check it out - praying it will be no more than the exhaust..... fingers crossed.
Enjoy your Sunday folks


----------



## Barfly

Lanny said:


> I’m getting confused by your posted pictures @Barfly  But, that’s better than being shocked!  I just don’t get what you’re trying to do with pictures?


Hey-just a bit of fun to brighten up your day that's all


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Good morning.
> 10.3 for me the first time I woke up but at least I know what caused it.... the protein from 2 pork chops I ate late last night without bolusing for it and at least that was the peak, so only just out of range for a tiny fraction of time. Shot myself 2.5 units Fiasp and went back to sleep and woke up on 6.5 the next time when I injected Levemir and breakfast bolus, so I am going to offer the 6.5 as my waking reading this morning, as a. It looks better and b. I had no intention of getting up when I got the earlier high reading. I woke up because I was hot and uncomfortable, no doubt because my levels were too high.
> 
> We had a good couple of inches of snow here last night about 8pm and pretty well a blizzard but it must have got warmer through the night because it's just *very* wet out there this morning. It is the first wellies and over trousers day of the winter.
> 
> @ColinUK My brother in law is fancying a potato ricer and it is his birthday next week. He loves cooking gadgets. Can you recommend a good quality one? Possibly electric?


Just get a decent manual ricer. I’ve never seen an electric one but guess that commercial kitchens have them. 

If I want a decent quality kitchen anything then I look at:
Nisbets
Borough Kitchen 
Divertimenti

If what I’m after is in any one of those then it’s a guarantee of quality. 

I might not but it from them but it’s certainly how I start to look. Generally though they’re all really competitive on price.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> I now just use a plastic masher and elbow-grease.



Have you tried using butter?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning. 
My broadband was down earlier which is why I'm late checking in. 

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Have you tried using butter?


No, what a novel idea!  LOL!  Actually I often use garlic and herb soft cheese as well as butter.


----------



## gll

Morning folks 
8.9 this morning which is miles better than yesterday morning.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.2 this morning after a slight high of 13.3 but with no Ketones at bed time.  
That might have been helped by the 7 units Lantus (Basal) but thought that acted slowly all day. 
A yo-yo is probably the best way of describing a day.   Gradually increasing till bed then drops overnight before starting the cycle again. 
Have a great safe day


----------



## Gwynn

I guess elbow grease is more personal.

Just been out for a short walk - 70 Mins - it's amazing how I ache now. Just twoweeks of no exercise has not been good for me. 

The beach was a bit odd. Lots of cues there had been a big storm. The rippling effect in the sand from the tide was 90 degrees out on a wide stretch of the beach and the waves had definitely gone right over the prom. Millions of sea shells everywhere.

A huge number of dogs with their owners out there too. Mind you I was out rather later this morning. I don't think the hoards had been blown there by the strong winds though.

A bit cold but so good to get out there again.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 7:43am it was 5.3 and within target for me - 15 units of tresiba (basal) done.
00:27am bedtime 5.3 within target but below 7-8mmol for bed - had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g of carbs - no humalog
During the evening had 2x whisky and diet cokes. No snacks.
19:53pm before tea 5.7 - 98g of carbs and 9.5u humalog (bolus) for food.

I'm quite pleased with those bgls 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  it’s very windy in London Town today too. 

Must have been good to get out and blow the cobwebs away. How are you feeling?


----------



## ColinUK

Went out in these subtle beauties for a run for the first time today. And they’re so grippy! 


Made it to the top of a rather high hill:


Saw the most unique lift call buttons ever 


And apparently this is not a Christmas tree but rather a circle containing protective energy. 
Looks like a Christmas tree to me.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. Just managed to creep in befor lunch. Woke in the night to a 14.3!!! Finger prick said 12.3 so needed 2u correction. Woke again this morning to a 4.4. 
Afted the stressss and stinking cold last week, my TIR is down to a shocking 68%!! Its never been so low. Hopefully things will start to settle soon. Yesterday was a fairly good day with levels but today, they are a bit unsteady. 
We're having a last wander around Oxford before heading home and back to normality and the countdown to the Christmas holidays.
Thank you everybody for your good wishes yesterday. Have a lovely day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Gwynn

Hi ColinUK, I ache and one of my tendons is a bit painful if I move in a particular way too quickly. It will mend. I will rest for the rest of the day.

It was great to get out and I feel in very good spirits.

Just had lunch....left over mince from yesterdays tea. Very nice.

And done the second set of eye drops (4 sets each day). They sting. Not nice. Way more painful than finger pricking !!!!


----------



## Kaylz

What a blooming morning for it being a Sunday! Been in floods of tears whilst panicking, what Bruce picked up at the chemist yesterday was BG strips and ketone strips for a meter I've never even owned! Down to 11 strips and my chemist doesn't always have my strips so got myself in a right state, we have no chemist open in our town on Sunday but Bruce and his dad done a mad 30 mile round dash to obtain 1 pot on emergency, any advice on what I should be saying to the pharmacist on the situation tomorrow? As this really isn't on, please? xx


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> What a blooming morning for it being a Sunday! Been in floods of tears whilst panicking, what Bruce picked up at the chemist yesterday was BG strips and ketone strips for a meter I've never even owned! Down to 11 strips and my chemist doesn't always have my strips so got myself in a right state, we have no chemist open in our town on Sunday but Bruce and his dad done a mad 30 mile round dash to obtain 1 pot on emergency, any advice on what I should be saying to the pharmacist on the situation tomorrow? As this really isn't on, please? xx


What a nightmare! I’d be asking the pharmacist whether whoever dispensed the strips was 
a) aware that each brand of strips only fits one brand of meter.
or
b) so careless that they dispensed the wrong brand accidentally.
and
c) aware of the dangers of making a mistake, causing a patient to run out of vital supplies over a weekend, and the distress that it caused.
If a) then someone there needs more training, if b) they need more supervision, and if unaware of c) they need a good talking to!


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> What a nightmare! I’d be asking the pharmacist whether whoever dispensed the strips was
> a) aware that each brand of strips only fits one brand of meter.
> or
> b) so careless that they dispensed the wrong brand accidentally.
> and
> c) aware of the dangers of making a mistake, causing a patient to run out of vital supplies over a weekend, and the distress that it caused.
> If a) then someone there needs more training, if b) they need more supervision, and if unaware of c) they need a good talking to!


I'm not sure who yesterday's incident would be down to, the woman at the chemist I spoke to on Saturday morning (before the prescription was picked up) told me that the 1 pot I'd received last CMS was put through as an emergency due to the pharmacist at the health centre refusing to fulfill my full supplies until I'd had a review, it was the same woman I'd spoken to the previous week who said she'd find out why and phone me back to let me know but she never did, she also said on the phone call the other week she'd sort more strips out, I just assumed as it was specific strips on my prescription that's what I'd be supplied with, it's just all taken it out of me and the first time I've really had to panic about my management, they better get it sorted tomorrow and issue it straight away as my CMS is actually due and includes my pills as well, I just don't understand the fact that the only item missing any was my test strips and for the pharmacist to claim they have been trying to contact me for weeks when I've heard nothing, my numbers been the same for years now! xx


----------



## Kaylz

@ColinUK I caught sight of your post before it seemingly disappeared, I also reported the post you were referring to xx


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> @ColinUK I caught sight of your post before it seemingly disappeared, I also reported the post you were referring to xx


I deleted it and blocked the original poster. Obviously after reporting it.


----------



## Docb

For all those who reported somebody trying to spam the forum, thanks for the alerts.... the miscreant has been dealt with!


----------



## rebrascora

Docb said:


> For all those who reported somebody trying to spam the forum, thanks for the alerts.... the miscreant has been dealt with!


There  seems to still be one of their spam posts on this page/thread... last post on page 3


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/anyone-had-big-weight-loss-and-gone-into-remission.95066/page-3


----------



## rebrascora

Sorry @Docb it should be 3rd from last post on page 3 post #57


----------



## Lanny

@Kaylz I’ve read from some of your previous posts that you’ve on Facebook for various groups? I’ve heard that there’s a group on FB that can help each other with emergencies of things like insulin etc. can you ask for the test strips you need from someone on FB that’s near you?


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz I’ve read from some of your previous posts that you’ve on Facebook for various groups? I’ve heard that there’s a group on FB that can help each other with emergencies of things like insulin etc. can you ask for the test strips you need from someone on FB that’s near you?


There are a couple of Facebook groups but sadly none include any members near me, the majority are based in England, I'd also like to add that insulin sharing isn't allowed in these groups as it is illegal but supplies like strips, sets, sensors etc are allowed xx


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz totally unacceptable and I personally would be putting it all in writing, including previous issues you have had with them, explaining as @Robin has said the possible scenarios but also the possible consequences and how all of this has affected you. I would also ask for a reply in writing as this will have to be taken more seriously and action will need to be taken.  X


----------



## Lanny

@Kaylz  Ok! Thanks for clearing up the insulin thing!

Maybe post what strips you need & see if anybody here can send you some? I always have loads of strips as I can get as many as I want on prescriptions & would definitely send you some if they’re the right ones: GlucoRx nexus!


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz totally unacceptable and I personally would be putting it all in writing, including previous issues you have had with them, explaining as @Robin has said the possible scenarios but also the possible consequences and how all of this has affected you. I would also ask for a reply in writing as this will have to be taken more seriously and action will need to be taken.  X


I will put a complaint in writing but my main priority in the morning is getting hold of the pharmacist so I can get my next CMS issued as it's already due, it has certainly gotten to me today and had visions of not being able to have meals cause I couldn't test to calculate what insulin to take! Bruce had just over an hour to get to the chemist before they were shutting for the day and to be put through as an emergency prescription needed proof, I don't get repeat prescription slips anymore with being on CMS so had to screenshot stuff off mydiabetesmyway and send him them, thankfully there were no issues on the roads so made it in time, I've never had to deal with anything like this so really not sure what to even say  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> @Kaylz  Ok! Thanks for clearing up the insulin thing!
> 
> Maybe post what strips you need & see if anybody here can send you some? I always have loads of strips as I can get as many as I want on prescriptions & would definitely send you some if they’re the right ones: GlucoRx nexus!


Thanks Lanny but it's Contour Next strips I use, the ones I received yesterday were for a GlucoRx HCT meter xx


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz i would ring them in the morning, get it sorted out as an emergency then email/write setting out things @Robin said. Give them a time limit for their reply. Are they an independent chemist or part of a chain? If they are a chain you could copy head office into it. I hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz i would ring them in the morning, get it sorted out as an emergency then email/write setting out things @Robin said. Give them a time limit for their reply. Are they an independent chemist or part of a chain? If they are a chain you could copy head office into it. I hope you get it sorted quickly.


It isn't the chemists fault, it's all down to the health centre's pharmacist not issuing until a review on it is done with me which I had no idea about yet I'm feeling bad about it! They won't even put you straight through to the pharmacist anymore and this is rather an urgent matter! I hate diabetes as it is but I hate it even more now! xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up very early today. No idea why. Feel fine too. First up 

BG 5.1 aghhhh just a smidgen away from the perfect reading. Oh well.

My oeft eye continues to heal and the blurriness is reduced. Eye drop sting like crazy. Just ordered them with my usual prescription but as they were not listed I have had to try to do it via an attached message. We will see if that works or not.

Out to the shops later on to get some raspberries. I really like that fruit. I normally like the strawberries but right now they are bitter and hard.

Nothing else planned for the day.

Daughter popped over for a very short visit at the house gate yesterday afternoon (short visit as her daughter was unwell) (but getting better).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.3 for me this morning, though woke in the night, didn't feel right so tested and was a massive 14.4!!! No idea what went wrong there as i was in target at bedtime. I had a 2u correction and went back to sleep.

Off to work this morning.  Counting down the days now until the Christmas holiday. Despite having the weekend away, i'm exhausted through the week. Too much to do, not enough time, too little staff etc...the same for all us workers atm i feel.

Whether or not you have work today, have a good day. Catch up with you all later.


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world 
6.7 today.
Self-care day ahead: accupuncture and osteopath 
Stay safe.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 
woke just up to a respectable 5.6 (6.1 just before sleep last night) 

Have a fantastic day everybody


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Monday
6.7 today - not great. 
Have a great start to the week everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 five minutes ago, 5.9 now, take your pick, the answer probably lies somewhere in between.


----------



## gll

A sleepy good morning to everyone!

12.7  All over the place this week. Still blaming time of the month on this one. My body likes to go a bit "extra" 

Xmas shopping today with my daughter. My dreams of going for a nice lunch while I'm out are fading fast unless I come down a bit.

Anyway, onwards. Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks 6.4 today. Going into Brighton today Christmas shopping with my friend, hope it’s not too busy, if nothing else we will have a giggle, we always have a laugh when we meet up.  
@Kaylz hope you manage to get things sorted out today x
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Score on the door, 7.4. Can only think it was because we ate late, 8pm, went to bed 10.30 on 9.1, so didn’t have a clue what was going to happen. Turns out I was pretty steady all night.

Had a five mile walk yesterday up to Grizedale Forest, it was closed! You were advised not to enter because of the damage done by Arwen it could be dangerous. We’d walked up a very steep hill we weren’t turning back! It was fine on the main path through but on the bridle way back to the village we spent a lot of time climbing around , over and even under in my case on my hands and knees! My dodgy parts just wouldn’t play! Got home safely but very muddy. Weather the next two days isn’t good, today the better of two evils so walking up to Tarn Hows. Tomorrow Storm Barra is on his way! 

Have a Happy Morning all and stay safe. 

I crawled under this one!


----------



## Barfly

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Up very early today. No idea why. Feel fine too. First up
> 
> BG 5.1 aghhhh just a smidgen away from the perfect reading. Oh well.
> 
> My oeft eye continues to heal and the blurriness is reduced. Eye drop sting like crazy. Just ordered them with my usual prescription but as they were not listed I have had to try to do it via an attached message. We will see if that works or not.
> 
> Out to the shops later on to get some raspberries. I really like that fruit. I normally like the strawberries but right now they are bitter and hard.
> 
> Nothing else planned for the day.
> 
> Daughter popped over for a very short visit at the house gate yesterday afternoon (short visit as her daughter was unwell) (but getting better).


@Gwynn   Glad you are healing ok.  Attached messages to the repeat subscriptions have never worked for me yet.  My surgery is the absolute pits though, a more inefficient and uncaring bunch there could possibly be in a supposedly caring environment.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Barfly

7.0 today for me.  I have never been anywhere close to the HS on any test, probably never will, we are all different so I must accept that is unattainable for me.   I concentrate on trying to maintain a level of 6.5-7.5, that seems to be my mean.
Bit dull and overcast with a bitter SW wind today, 7deg atm and expecting rain late afternoon here in Poole


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 for me, been high ever since yesterday morning when I got extremely wound up

@SueEK thanks, I'm just away to phone the health centre in about 5 minutes although don't think the pharmacist starts until 10 but hoping I'm wrong in thinking that xx


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning all. 
6.1 this morning for me.


----------



## Barfly

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.5 for me, been high ever since yesterday morning when I got extremely wound up
> 
> @SueEK thanks, I'm just away to phone the health centre in about 5 minutes although don't think the pharmacist starts until 10 but hoping I'm wrong in thinking that xx


We are so well catered for here in our location.  Our local pharmacy is shut all day Sat/Sun, and our local surgery is barricaded behind ansaphones and is virtually incommunicado.  For any issues we have to go to our local A&E, oh no wait, Poole A&E has been closed down and we now have to travel to the Royal Bournemouth Hospital......services just get better and better while taxes go up and up.........


----------



## Kaylz

Barfly said:


> We are so well catered for here in our location.  Our local pharmacy is shut all day Sat/Sun, and our local surgery is barricaded behind ansaphones and is virtually incommunicado.  For any issues we have to go to our local A&E, oh no wait, Poole A&E has been closed down and we now have to travel to the Royal Bournemouth Hospital......services just get better and better while taxes go up and up.........


Our nearest  A&E is also some distance away, just over 30 miles, our minor injuries unit was shut down years ago and the local hospital stopped many services years ago, there was a car accident not long after the A&E was stopped at the local hospital and they believe the guy would've made it if it was still in use but due to longer travelling he sadly didn't make it (the accident was on the dual carriageway very close to the local hospital) xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning 
8:13am 8.4 for me so a tiny bit above target - 15 units of tresiba done.
23:56pm bedtime 7.6 within target - had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g of carbs. No humalog.

@Kaylz I hope your levels work their way down today for you. Good luck with your phone call to the health centre & pharmacist 
@SueEK enjoy your Christmas shopping 
@gll I hope your numbers come down for you so you can enjoy a nice lunch with your daughter. Hope you both enjoy your Christmas shopping 

Have a good day everyone 

I'm off downstairs in a bit for my breakfast of toast with a smearing of jam on. Then I'm off to work at 11am. I'm in the dinner hall first then outside in the playground.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks. 

6.2 for me. I went to bed on 6.1 and I have a beautiful straight line on my Libre graph to show that it stayed steady as a rock all night. Why can't it always do that! Hoping you can follow my lead @freesia and things settle down for you soon too.
Going over to my sister's today as it is her birthday. We will be taking her horses out. Hope it is not too cold or wet.

@Kaylz Good luck getting your strips sorted and the review done. I can imagine how worrying and frustrating that must be. 

@Gwynn and @Barfly If your online repeat prescription ordering system is the same as mine, you apparently need to make a "custom request" (special message) separate of ordering other medication, even though it is possible to do both at the same time..... so request the medications you need from the list and send it and then do another request but just fill in the special message section. This is what the pharmacists at my surgery advised me when I had problems with them supposedly "ignoring" the message and it has worked well so far.


----------



## Kaylz

Well apparently there isn't even a pharmacist in today! The woman I spoke to was like they only gave you 50 strips and your Type 1? I don't think so! She's booked me in for a call, says it will most likely be tomorrow but could be today if I'm lucky, this is utterly ridiculous! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

good morning

7.5 but that could have been caused by sampling the chocolate fudge, then sampling some more.  If I don’t stop sampling it there will be done left to take with me to the Christmas meal this evening.

have a good day everyone, I am back in the kitchen to do some more Christmas cake decorating without sampling the chocolate fudge.


----------



## ColinUK

Reading the nightmares you're all having with pharmacies etc makes me very grateful that I'm walking distance from easily a dozen pharmacists (albeit some of them are large chains) and about 15 minutes walk away from A&E at a teaching hospital. 

Hope everything is sorted out today @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Hope everything is sorted out today @Kaylz


Thanks, me too! I've never been so worried about supplies but was a right mess yesterday, I'll be asking for extra strips in my next order too seen as I've been done out of them in my last order! xx


----------



## Gwynn

Ahh Rebrascora, we do not have that facility here. However, I rang them up (always a pleasure with the long long wait time and beautiful relaxing musac). However, they were on the ball. Had the discharge lettervand medications listed. The management team have already ordered the prescription and I can pick it up on Wednesday. 

I asked, but it seems there is no way for me to order it personally. It may be due to the fact that it is a very short term med and so does not need to be added to my prescription list.

I just wish there was an easy way to find out what to do (or not do) to get things done. I always feel at a loss when dealing with the surgery. 

Still, half the battle is won.

Referring back to my eyes...it is almost as if someone has changed the left one for an LED HD version. So much better than before.


----------



## Maca44

4.1 this morning, late night after the best F1 race I have seen in years.


----------



## janw

Good morning, 6.6 today. Not going shopping as such today, with daughter's car being off the road. Hubby did offer to take her (and me) shopping but she said no - so I did an online order for click and collect later this morning, so up to Morrisons we will go. Did actually want to order from Tesco, BUT they were without electricity for two days and seem to have no frozen products and very few chilled ones to talk about ....I am fed up with Asda being out of stock, I was way too frustrated last Friday so am giving them a miss. Today will be a piece of cake - except there's none ordered of course  (those were the days!). Have a good day - and get ready to batten down the hatches for tomorrow's expected storm.


----------



## Pattidevans

4.8 this morning.  It would appear I had a longish low between midnight and 3am, but still 94% TIR with only 1% hypo.

Managed to change the malfunctioning Xmas tree lights yesterday. Today we have the task of taking nearly everything off the tree and re-dressing it with the new lights.  As it happens we changed 1000 lights for 600 and a box of crackers!  I am quite glad as 1000 lights required sunglasses indoors to look at the tree!

@eggyg pleased to hear you are having a jolly muddy time!

@Kaylz, really hope you can get everything sorted.  It fills me with fear if strips are low, so I know how you feel.

@rebrascora sooo glad the DF has deserted you for now at least!


----------



## Gwynn

Rant mode on.

I spoke too soon

In order of appearance...

Eye op on 2nd dec
Discharge papers signed. One given to me the other electronically sent to the GP
Yesterday I ordered a normal prescription andcadded a commrnt that Ineeded the eye drops as per discharge papers.

I rang the surgery this morning. Yup they uad the discharge papers and were processing the prescription

Just had a phone call from ths surgery. No they don't have any discharge papers and, er, what was it for exactly.

So either the first  receptionist (sorry, 'care coordinator') lied or the second (who rang me) was incompetent or a third possibilty the discharge papers were accessible on the IT used by the first but not the second.

I now have to traipse to the surgery to give them the dischrge paper....or is that what I should have done in the first place, but I was told I didn't need to do a thing.

Managinb this NHS is almost impossible and this is just on a personal level.

At least its stopped raining and its good exercise too

Rant over.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz, really hope you can get everything sorted. It fills me with fear if strips are low, so I know how you feel.


Thanks, was in tears yesterday morning about only having 11, my mum got angry at me for it! I tried explaining it was because how dangerous it is to be without and it still didn't seem to get through to her, given my record with Libre 2 I certainly couldn't rely on it! I only put one on last night anyway and it doesn't seem to be settling as its been 3mmol+ out today, and had a duff strip today! xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Good lunchtime everyone
Well I forgot after breakfast!
This morning was at 7.3
Breakfast and then over to work for a meeting. 
They have at long last agreed I can do other duties (as opposed to driving coach as still waiting for DVLA)
At least that will put me back earning money!!!!!!!
However I have 27 days holiday to take before 31 December so may be at home till January, but I’ll still be paid.
I’ve been accruing holidays whist off sick and on furlough.   How that will work I’m not sure. 
They did ask how earlies and lates shifts will affect insulin?   Was not sure but phoned DSN to find out.
Insulin now 7 units Lantus at night, roughly at the same time and bolus with NovoRapid at mealtimes ( whenever they may be ) at a starting rate of 1 unit per 10 carbs but that can be reduced with exercise as per the app bolus advisor. 
All in all a good positive step forward. 
Have a good day!


----------



## Michael12421

@DuncanLord 
I am extremely pleased for you.


----------



## TinaD

6.1 this a.m. after a night so boring that I had done both Guardian crosswords by 0100 hours...Eventually got some sleep around 0500 before up at 0715 to feed pony/let Wolf out etc. Fell asleep over pc this afternoon having further enlarged its virtual memory to wake and find it had crashed again and was at 100%CPU usage. This, combined with grinding teeth in rage, sent me to the kitchen where I consumed a couple of mince pies - so do not expect much better results tomorrow. Hope everyone else is having a smoother start to the week with less strong winds and sleet. Roll on the turn towards the sun...


----------



## Bexlee

Maca44 said:


> 4.1 this morning, late night after the best F1 race I have seen in years.


It was an excellent race. Loke squabbling in the playground! Looking forward to next weekend already. I’m afraid I’m not supporting the British driver….


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today and ready to set off to hospital. Appointment at 10 but leaving in about half hour as worried about traffic, so a long day ahead. Let’s hope there’s none of those pesky demonstrators on the M25 or M5 again!,
Have a good one all xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> 6.9 today and ready to set off to hospital. Appointment at 10 but leaving in about half hour as worried about traffic, so a long day ahead. Let’s hope there’s none of those pesky demonstrators on the M25 or M5 again!,
> Have a good one all xx


Hope all goes well my lovely xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 today  bit unexpected as was 5.8 on going to bed yesterday

hope all goes well at hospital for you today @SueEK 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Lily123

Morning! 11.1


----------



## Lily123

Happy birthday @SB2015 !


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me today.

@SueEK i hope all goes well with your appointment
@SB2015 Happy Birthday!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6.
Hoping Storm Barra isn’t going to be as bad as predicted. Had an adventurous walk around Tarn Hows yesterday. Was more than half way round when we came across an assault course of uprooted trees. Of course we had to go over/under/through them. It wasn’t a pretty sight! Not very dignified at all! Got through them, about five in all, and there was a sign telling folks not to go any further! If only we’d decided to walk clockwise! We also had sleet pelting us too! It was great fun.  A very tough 6.7 miles.

A day in today, could be a bit foolhardy going out, lots of trees leaning very precariously. Fingers crossed it won’t be a bad as Arwen. It’s definitely left it’s mark on the Lake District. 

Have a good day everyone. Hope things go well @SueEK. 

Here’s a photo I took yesterday before I turned into Bear Grylls! The sun just popped out for a few moments. I’m pretty pleased with it. Mr Eggy begrudgingly said it was better than his shot.


----------



## janw

6.9 this morning, bit higher than I'd hoped, but got woken too early and am now hungry, so BG done so I can eat.


----------



## Lanny

07:26 BS 7.8. Completely forgot to check in yesterday!  About the same time with BS 8.1 after a curry from the night before last: just fancied one from my local takeaway!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Binged watched all 15 episodes of Superman & Lois yesterday, & some on Sunday, on iPlayer & I loved it! 

Also, got a rather surprising but, interesting call,from the new mental health nurse employed by my health centre!  She introduced herself & just when I was thinking “why am I getting a call from mental health nurse?”, she said what I just thought & answered the question! She IS a mental health nurse but, also a social worker & was introducing herself to the practice’s patients to primarily tell them the range of new services of mental health & social services available in the coming new year after Christmas. We had a general chat about my health issues of diabetes & asthma & asked if I was happy with the care I was getting. I said I was pretty happy about my diabetes care & just started a new routine with the switchover to Tresiba but, hadn’t been seen about asthma this year at all & would like another review. So, she’s going to set up with the asthma specialist nurse at the practice & she also told me my covid booster will be coming soon & the letter was just posted on the 3rd Dec. & will be getting it this week. No mail yesterday & I’ll keep a lookout for it to see when my booster appointment is?


----------



## mage 1

Good morning 5.9 for me today after 6.2 yesterday hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, got to toddle down the road later for blood tests ready for a clinic telephone appt next week. I haven’t set foot in the surgery since same time last year for previous bloods, I assume they are still making us wait outside and then sweeping us in and out with the instruction 'Don't touch anything!' At least I’m able to get them done, and the vial shortage seems to be resolved.

Lovely photo, @eggyg , it reminds me of the picture I had on a tin of crayons when I was little (Lakeland pencils. Remember those?). I expect they paid good money for someone to take it.

Hope the appointment goes well, @SueEK , hopefully you're nearly there by now.


----------



## SueEK

@Robin sadly not, about half way and apparently queues further up on M25 drat it. @eggyg what a beautiful scene. 
See you all later xx


----------



## SueEK

PS where have all the HSs gone, not that I ever contribute?


----------



## TinaD

4.9 at 3.20a.m. Gathering storm had me up a tad early to check on animals but I did my bloods before venturing into the dark...what a surprise! Maybe I need to set the alarm earlier than 07.15 to get a good score


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> PS where have all the HSs gone, not that I ever contribute?


They’re like buses, none for ages and then three will come along together.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning. 
It's wet and windy out there - no walkies for me! 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

@MeeTooTeeTwo It’s awfully stormy out there STILL this morning & noisier last night: you lot in the east ie. GB may get it later today or tomorrow; winter seems to be all about storms now & stuck drainage pipes from all the rain living in Bog Town!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 today

Yet 2 more errors thrown from strips, trust it to happen when I'm on a shortage! NEVER had one in the just  over a year I've been using the Contour meter    never mind fingers crossed everything gets sorted this afternoon and they can have my supplies ready for Saturday!

Very frosty outside this morning but no sign of snow here yet xx


----------



## Nikki53

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Score on the door, 7.4. Can only think it was because we ate late, 8pm, went to bed 10.30 on 9.1, so didn’t have a clue what was going to happen. Turns out I was pretty steady all night.
> 
> Had a five mile walk yesterday up to Grizedale Forest, it was closed! You were advised not to enter because of the damage done by Arwen it could be dangerous. We’d walked up a very steep hill we weren’t turning back! It was fine on the main path through but on the bridle way back to the village we spent a lot of time climbing around , over and even under in my case on my hands and knees! My dodgy parts just wouldn’t play! Got home safely but very muddy. Weather the next two days isn’t good, today the better of two evils so walking up to Tarn Hows. Tomorrow Storm Barra is on his way!
> 
> Have a Happy Morning all and stay safe.
> 
> I crawled under this one!


Deeply impressed!
PS. How do you close a forest ?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

8.4 today, but that will be the Christmas meal I went to last night, no wine as I was driving oh and maybe sampling the misshapen pieces of fudge that didn’t make into the bag.  

@SueEK - hope it all goes well, if you make it to the appointmen.

@Kaylz - this strip situation is disgusting.

Have a good day everyone and hope you all avoid the worst of this storm.


----------



## Nikki53

Morning all 
6.4 today. Yay me!
In other news, dropped 500 grams overnight. Here's how you do it.
Monday, regular visit to acupuncturist. 
Rest of Monday, wee continuously. 
Tuesday, weight down.
Rest of week, weight climbs back on ...


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.7 for me this morning so that seems roughly correct.   
Following yesterday’s conversation with the DSN I had a 19:30 evening meal of
4 Sausage, 83g Onion, 180g Instant Mash. 150g mixed vegetables, 15g gravy granules, 200g Fat Free Greek yoghurt, 107g Banana and a mug of coffee.   ( 108g Carb. 44 Protein. 20 fat 815 cal)
BG before meal 7.1 so had 10 units NovoRapid. 
Finished meal nice and full.  
At 10 Pm. BG 8.6
By bed23:30 BG 8.1
Had the 7 Lantus (ok with 2 digestive biscuits as didn’t want major drop overnight).  The night before had dropped from 12 to 8
Woke this morning to a 7.7
Not quite sure on how the Lantus works but the bolus is seeming to keep things steady after meals, but will step up testing to see what happens.   
Have a great day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good very late morning all. Up at 9am that's five hours later then yesterday, and  yes, a delivery driver turned up early too!!!

It eill be interesting to see if the surgery do actually sort out the eye meds today. I have a feeling that they will, but only after I intervened yesterday.

Very gusty out there this morning

4.3 BG very low for me. Hmmm

Wrapping delivered presents planned for today, then, nothing......zzzzzz

Have a great day whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning after 10km run this morning on a very circuitous route to work.


----------



## SueEK

Phew got here and only a few minutes late 3 and a quarter hours from Brighton to London   Now for an embarrassing hour of tests for how many ways I can hold onto fluid (or not as is more probable) lol


----------



## rebrascora

A rather late good morning to you all.
5.1 for me this morning but that was after 2 JBs for a 3.5 earlier.  Had a lovely afternoon with my Sis yesterday. It was cold but we didn't feel it until we got back to the stables and thankfully it didn't rain on us and in fact the sky was really clear and the very thin crescent moon and planets (probably Venus and Jupiter) were clearly visible as we were coming in along the farm track. There were two very odd low is wispy cloudy in an otherwise clear sky that looked just like Dennis Healy eyebrows!

@eggyg That photo really is a stunner! Looks seriously professional! Sounds like you had a very interesting walk. Just curious if you heeded the closed sign and went back through the obstacle course you had just negotiated or ploughed on regardless?

@SueEK So pleased you got there eventually. That must be so stressful and that is before the tests even start. Hope things go better than you expect and there is some notable improvement.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning people.  Storm was raging around the house all night.

4.9 this morning... TIR still 94% over 7 days with 1% hypo.  What am I doing right?????

Yesterday we removed all the ornaments off the tree and re-dressed it.  New lights look fab. Hope they don't go pop!  pics below of the ornaments on an old sheet on the table and the re-dressed tree. 

@SueEK good luck with the tests.

@eggyg what a superb photo of a beautiful view - you should blow it up and have it on one of those canvasses you can get from Printerpix.

@SB2015 Happy Birthday


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
7:58am - 4.0 for me below target 15u of tresiba done then by 9:38am before breakfast it had risen to 6.0 which is within target - I had 36g of carbs and 4.5u humalog for food.

Bedtime
23:10pm bedtime 4.6 - had 4x rich tea biscuits 24g of carbs.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> A rather late good morning to you all.
> 5.1 for me this morning but that was after 2 JBs for a 3.5 earlier.  Had a lovely afternoon with my Sis yesterday. It was cold but we didn't feel it until we got back to the stables and thankfully it didn't rain on us and in fact the sky was really clear and the very thin crescent moon and planets (probably Venus and Jupiter) were clearly visible as we were coming in along the farm track. There were two very odd low is wispy cloudy in an otherwise clear sky that looked just like Dennis Healy eyebrows!
> 
> @eggyg That photo really is a stunner! Looks seriously professional! Sounds like you had a very interesting walk. Just curious if you heeded the closed sign and went back through the obstacle course you had just negotiated or ploughed on regardless?
> 
> @SueEK So pleased you got there eventually. That must be so stressful and that is before the tests even start. Hope things go better than you expect and there is some notable improvement.


Just ploughed on! Top rebs us!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Good morning people.  Storm was raging around the house all night.
> 
> 4.9 this morning... TIR still 94% over 7 days with 1% hypo.  What am I doing right?????
> 
> Yesterday we removed all the ornaments off the tree and re-dressed it.  New lights look fab. Hope they don't go pop!  pics below of the ornaments on an old sheet on the table and the re-dressed tree.
> 
> @SueEK good luck with the tests.
> 
> @eggyg what a superb photo of a beautiful view - you should blow it up and have it on one of those canvasses you can get from Printerpix.
> 
> @SB2015 Happy Birthday


Wow! Looks amazing. At first glance I thought you were having a Christmas buffet! Our Christmas tree is in a bucket of water in a corner in our back yard. Daughter got it on Sunday for us. Hope it’s still upright when we get home!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Wow! Looks amazing. At first glance I thought you were having a Christmas buffet! Our Christmas tree is in a bucket of water in a corner in our back yard. Daughter got it on Sunday for us. Hope it’s still upright when we get home!



We bought the tree in 1987 in Los Angeles.  Bit of a saga getting it home, but we were airline crew at the time and thus had "ways".  It has more than paid for itself since LOL!  Hope your tree is OK.


----------



## gll

Delighted to report 7.8 and not double digits this morning 

The snow is coming down now, hope my Son can make it home later. He just started his first proper fulltime job yesterday working as a labourer for my nephew (electrician) so is slightly out of his depth with the travel side of things. Would like to think my nephew wouldn't leave him stranded at a bus station without a bus home .
Nephew's girlfriend is booked for a section tomorrow so super excited for another great nephew and lots of baby cuddles. Hoping all goes smoothly


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A nice round 6.
> Hoping Storm Barra isn’t going to be as bad as predicted. Had an adventurous walk around Tarn Hows yesterday. Was more than half way round when we came across an assault course of uprooted trees. Of course we had to go over/under/through them. It wasn’t a pretty sight! Not very dignified at all! Got through them, about five in all, and there was a sign telling folks not to go any further! If only we’d decided to walk clockwise! We also had sleet pelting us too! It was great fun.  A very tough 6.7 miles.
> 
> A day in today, could be a bit foolhardy going out, lots of trees leaning very precariously. Fingers crossed it won’t be a bad as Arwen. It’s definitely left it’s mark on the Lake District.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Hope things go well @SueEK.
> 
> Here’s a photo I took yesterday before I turned into Bear Grylls! The sun just popped out for a few moments. I’m pretty pleased with it. Mr Eggy begrudgingly said it was better than his shot.


What a fabulous picture, calendar quality. The Lake District is one of my favourite places.
You assault course reminds me of a walk with my daughter in Malta where we had obviously strayed off the path and scrambled up a slippery scree only to be faced on the top of a ridge with steep scree in all directions. We slid back the way we had come on our backsides and with legs like jelly went back the way we had come. Treated ourselves to a gin ice cream before retreating round the road route.
I hope you don't get the rough weather as predicted.


----------



## SueEK

@SB2015 hope you are having a lovely Birthday xx


----------



## Kaylz

Right, I've spoken to one of the health centre's pharmacists, she has no idea of anyone trying to contact me so I don't know what to believe anymore! Everything was gone over and checked that quantities were ok for me, I did ask to have 200 extra strips added to the next prescription as I'd used my back ups in all this mess but instead she has added 100 extra strips onto each CMS due, I asked if it could all be ready for Saturday which she said it should be, I was going to be ordering insulin and ketone strips online later but asked if she could just put it through for me which she did, hopefully normal service will now resume! xx


----------



## rebrascora

So relieved that you have "hopefully" resolved it, but will be happier once I hear you have the new strips in your possession! 
I have had a text to say I am getting a phone call from the practice nurse tomorrow morning sometime.....No idea what that will be about unless it is regarding my recent online request for access to my medical records/results. Otherwise it may be a review that I certainly don't need as I had asthma and diabetes reviewed in person in July. I guess I will find out in the morning unless the weather is so bad that the nurse doesn't make it into work..... So far it is just very wet and windy here.


----------



## Nikki53

A late post ...
Massively misread two labels today.
I had 1100+ calories for lunch today 
Expect problems tomorrow ...


----------



## rebrascora

Nikki53 said:


> A late post ...
> Massively misread two labels today.
> I had 1100+ calories for lunch today
> Expect problems tomorrow ...


What problems do you anticipate from extra calories? Only the carbs will have an impact on your BG levels.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> TIR still 94% over 7 days with 1% hypo


Great stats! Well done. Your tree looks amazing too.

@eggyg what a beautiful photo. Get it printed onto a jigsaw, it will keep you occupied over the winter.


----------



## Nikki53

rebrascora said:


> What problems do you anticipate from extra calories? Only the carbs will have an impact on your BG levels.


I don't really know.
I'm still new at this.
At the moment things like blood sugar, blood pressure and weight are all swirling around in my head.
I suppose I also felt really stupid getting it so wrong (I misread 1/5 for 1/2).
Perhaps it won't be so bad after all.


----------



## gll

Nikki53 said:


> I don't really know.
> I'm still new at this.
> At the moment things like blood sugar, blood pressure and weight are all swirling around in my head.
> I suppose I also felt really stupid getting it so wrong (I misread 1/5 for 1/2).
> Perhaps it won't be so bad after all.


if you have been overeating all day _maybe_ it will effect the weight. 
It should have shown on your meter by now if there was an issue with BG 
I was terrified to eat ANYTHING for the first wee while and completely understand how daunting everything is.


----------



## rebrascora

Nikki53 said:


> I don't really know.
> I'm still new at this.
> At the moment things like blood sugar, blood pressure and weight are all swirling around in my head.
> I suppose I also felt really stupid getting it so wrong (I misread 1/5 for 1/2).
> Perhaps it won't be so bad after all.



Making mistakes is all part of the learning process so they can all be quite beneficial as long as you spot the mistake and understand where you went wrong. Diabetes is a "marathon not a sprint" as we say here, so you have plenty of time to make errors and gain experience as you go along . 

Personally I don't worry or even think about calories or protein or fat or salt or magnesium or calcium or all the different vitamins.... Where do you draw the line and say enough is enough? It gets far too confusing and it just isn't necessary. The only stats that I am interested in is the amount of carbs in my food and how my BG levels respond to them. I appreciate that some people clock up all these other results and ponder about them and perhaps give themselves a hard time if they get too much of one or not enough of another but life is too short in my opinion. 
My advice would be.... 
Either....
Go the Newcastle Diet route and go very low calorie (800 per day) and just count the calories (or easier still just drink the shakes) to lose weight fast which might push you into remission
Or....
Go low carb and just count the carbs and that will help you to control your BG levels and might also lead to remission... and losing weight may be a side effect, without even trying or focusing on it. 

Trying to do both at once just makes it so much more difficult than it needs to be in my opinion.


----------



## Gwynn

Interesting, I seem to be the exact opposite to Rebrascoras approach. I analyse everything, every day, every meal, in the minutest detail. It all started because I was where you were Nikki53. Absolutely terrified. No information, no, contradictory information, confused, frightened. So I just had to find out as much as I could and get on with facing up to it all from diagnosis onwards....making huge mistakes as I went, but those mistakes got smaller and smaller as I learned more. I noticed that things didn't go 'south' when I did make a mistake so I am now not so stressed. I think Rebrascoras approach is probably a much better one as it does not create extra unnecessary stress, probably much more balanced too, but me being me, I am probably over doing things. In a sense I have to as a distraction from ensuring my wife is constantly not becoming ill again...it's a 24/7 365 days a year job.

I love being up so early. So peaceful and quiet. I can think more easily without the daytime activities and noise rushing about my head.

BG 5.4 for me this morning. That is good.

I couldn't be bothered to make the kitchen cabinet thing yesterday. For some reason I was completely shattered all day. Much better today. Maybe I will tackle it.

I need to venture out to do some exercise but the wind is still very strong here, and I bet it's cold out there too.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world.
6.6 today.
The sky hasn't fallen in 
Really appreciated people's supportive comments


----------



## Lily123

11.9- I might need to adjust the dinner ratio as last night was 17.9. Anyway, Good morning!


----------



## freesia

Morning. Alarm woke me with a 4.4, a JB later, up to 8.1.
Off to work soon. Catch up later.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here, still sounds a bit wild outside.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
This morning I got a 6.7.   
I think I overdid the 4 digestive biscuits at bedtime but with a 5.7 reading was not sure on what the 7 basal units of Lantus would do overnight and didn’t want to drop into danger zone.  
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks, hope you are all unscathed after Barra. A Strictly SEVEN! Haven’t had one of those for ages.

We survived Barra, not as bad as expected, even managed a wee walk about 3pm as the rain stopped. Soon started again though. Had message from eldest daughter ( the farmers) their power went off again last night. Just had message, back on at midnight. Thank goodness!  She’d filled the freezer, again, with her Christmas goodies, pigs in blankets etc. She lost them after Arwen!

Our last day in Hawkshead today. We’re walking to Far Sawry, it’s not far and we won’t be visiting Hilltop ( Beatrix Potter’s home) as it’s  closed for the winter! So we shouldn’t be out long. I’m really not getting anything out of my NT membership this last couple of years, we haven’t even used it to get free parking this week as the car hasn’t moved once since we arrived last Thursday. We hope she’s ok as she’s parked in the village carpark, Hawkshead is a car free village.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. 

I got this sent through yesterday. Baby Zara under her first Christmas tree. Isn’t she adorable? Not that I’m biased or anything.


----------



## mage 1

6.1for me today hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## janw

Woo! 5.9 for me this morning. Hopefully off to coffee morning later if the rain stops as expected. Daughter's car got picked up and taken to garage yesterday afternoon, hopefully it won't cost an arm and leg to get the suspension sorted and a new tyre put on - hoping more that they can actually fix her! Poor girl is getting old now - know how she feels lol
Hope no-one was too badly affected by the storm yesterday, we were okay here, didn't see much of it.
Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz good to hear you managed to get to talk to someone yesterday and let them know what happened, they do seem to have listened and acted which is great xx
@Nikki53 we all do things slightly differently and to begin with it is definitely trial and error. The main thing is that you keep at it and if you make mistakes, no problem, just learn by it and start again.
@Michael12421 very short posts from you lately. How are you getting on with your new kitchen, are you well, how is Missy and how is all going in the village? xx
@eggyg luverly photo, so cute. Glad you e had a great break, albeit a windy one!!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 for me

Well the storm hit us in the afternoon and it was rather rough, Bruce was supposed to be going to Tesco when he finished work but I text him telling him not to bother as it was so bad, was bad enough he had to wait out in it for 40 minutes for the bus home xx


----------



## SueEK

7 on the nose today. Yesterday was long and the tests not as I expected. The tests they did were all when I was stationary which is not particularly when I have my problem. At the end she said I have slight stress issues but I’m concerned that they will not think it bad enough to do the next op. Watch me take a few brisk steps and the story is very different. Guess I’ll have to wait to speak to the surgeon in January.
Off to meet friend later which will be good, enjoying my week off work.
First omicron diagnosed in Brighton yesterday 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning 

8.2 here today, but onwards and downwards hopefully, I didn’t eat the best yesterday and I am blaming the amount of sugar and icing I handled yesterday in doing some of the Christmas cakes, it must have got into my body through my skin or inhaling it.

@Kaylz - pleased you got to talk to someone about your testing strip issue.

@SueEK - glad you made it to your appointment.

@eggyg - baby Zara is beautiful

Hope everyone is ok today.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning people.  It seems Barra hasn’t entirely left.... wind still blowing hard.

7.6 for me this morning.  Couldn’t think why it went up to 9.2 at around 6 am, then just now had a lightbulb moment....  I made Gnocchi with chicken, spinach, mushrooms and a ton of cheese last night.  It’s the pizza effect, the meal didn’t raise BGs at all before bed, but that good ole cheese just kept on giving.  I used up all the heels of cheese in the fridge, so Camembert, Brie, stilton and Gorgonzola all in the sauce plus grated cheddar on top.   We’ve got the other half tonight, so I’d better split the bolus into 30% up front and 70% later.

@eggyg, baby zara looks gorgeous!

@Lily123 are you sure it’s your evening ratios and not your basal.  Have you done an evening basal test at all?  What were you before dinner and what did you eat?  Did you bolus ahead or just when you ate?


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - pleased you got to talk to someone about your testing strip issue.


Thanks but it wasn't just the testing strips, it was my whole CMS prescription xx


----------



## Pattidevans

@Kaylz glad it’s sorted.. I know the frustration of the chemist getting it all wrong.  Fingers crossed the next lot comes correctly.

@SueEK forgive me, not sure what your tests were for, but did they give you a chance to tell them it only happens when you are moving?


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz glad it’s sorted.. I know the frustration of the chemist getting it all wrong. Fingers crossed the next lot comes correctly.


To be fair it wasn't the chemists fault it was all down to the health centre's pharmacist not issuing the prescription, hopefully it'll be ready by Saturday and I'll get Bruce to check it xx


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> @Michael12421 very short posts from you lately. How are you getting on with your new kitchen, are you well, how is Missy and how is all going in the village? xx


Well it is a curates egg situation.
Bad news is that I have had no central heating all Winter  I do have a log fire in the living room so keeping warm downstairs but the bathroom is too cold, showering is almost painful. I have put an oiled filled radiator in there on a timer but it is still not warm enough.
Good news is that I have a new TV, LG Nano and I have subscribed to Netflix as I have had no live channels for about 7 years. I  am  enjoying it but still having a few problems with navigation but getting there.
Other good news is that I finally have an appointment, on December 23rd, for them to look at another skin cancer I have on my face. More surgery and more scars, my face will resemble a map of the London underground!
Stll also problems with the new kitchen inasfar as no instructions for the new Bosch oven but once again am getting there on a trial and error basis.
Missy is fine, we are just back from our morning walk, very cold and very wet.

The village is now very festive, once all the decorations are lit up I will take some photo's and post them.
Thank you for asking


----------



## Christy

@Michael12421  are you able to Google your oven instructions? If not, if you post the model number I could send you screenshots  or post them to you in the mail? Hope you get your heating sorted soon.


----------



## Leadinglights

Michael12421 said:


> Well it is a curates egg situation.
> Bad news is that I have had no central heating all Winter  I do have a log fire in the living room so keeping warm downstairs but the bathroom is too cold, showering is almost painful. I have put an oiled filled radiator in there on a timer but it is still not warm enough.
> Good news is that I have a new TV, LG Nano and I have subscribed to Netflix as I have had no live channels for about 7 years. I  am  enjoying it but still having a few problems with navigation but getting there.
> Other good news is that I finally have an appointment, on December 23rd, for them to look at another skin cancer I have on my face. More surgery and more scars, my face will resemble a map of the London underground!
> Stll also problems with the new kitchen inasfar as no instructions for the new Bosch oven but once again am getting there on a trial and error basis.
> Missy is fine, we are just back from our morning walk, very cold and very wet.
> 
> The village is now very festive, once all the decorations are lit up I will take some photo's and post them.
> Thank you for asking


No central heating Brrrrrrr. You should be able to find the instruction manual for your oven on the internet.


----------



## Michael12421

Bosch Spain are not replying. Bosch UK have been very helpful but this oven is not marketed in the UK and so they are unable to help further, but they did their best.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 

At 7:09am it was 5.6 and within my target for me - 15u tresiba taken.
23:26pm bedtime 4.9 below my target and below 7-8mmol for bedtime so had 1x 2 finger kit kat 13g of carbs and 2x rich tea biscuits 12g of carbs and no humalog.

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Good day folks.

Did someone say we were going through a lean spell with House Specials at the moment.....

Ok, it was a little bit engineered by a 1 unit correction to counteract far too many mixed nuts that I ate before bed, but in the absence of any other attempts by anyone else at the magic number recently, I am going to claim it. 

Currently waiting for the nurse to ring. I have 2 text messages, 1 saying it is a phone appointment sent weeks ago and then a reminder text yesterday giving me a time for the appointment of 10.10am today and underneath stressing that masks must be worn when attending the surgery.... I am hoping that it is a proforma text and not some misunderstanding that I was supposed to attend in person, but since I haven't a clue what she needs to contact me about, I am just sitting here with my phone in front of me waiting for it to ring.... and getting a bit anxious in the process now!

@Michael12421. Very concerned that you still don't have heating. Does that mean no hot water too or do you have an emersion heater? Pleased you have invested in an oil filled radiator to at least take the worst of the chill off the bathroom. I am guessing the bedroom must also be pretty cold too. Hope you have plenty of fuel in for the fire. Take care. It would be lovely to see a photo of the village Christmas lights.


----------



## gll

What is going on with me this week 11.6 
I'm so up and down whereas a week ago I was hitting my 7-9 target most days.
Things that have changed this week: 
time of the month (with pain that is waking me up) 
daily 20mg furosemide (vs take when needed over the previous 2 weeks)

Have appointment on Friday for furosemide review / kidney function bloods so will discuss it further and meantime, be ultra vigilant with food.

Other than that, today I am waiting anxiously for news of my new baby nephew's arrival  not sure what time the c-section is scheduled for.


----------



## Michael12421

Christy said:


> @Michael12421  are you able to Google your oven instructions? If not, if you post the model number I could send you screenshots  or post them to you in the mail? Hope you get your heating sorted soon.





rebrascora said:


> Good day folks.
> 
> cess now!
> 
> @Michael12421. Very concerned that you still don't have heating. Does that mean no hot water too or do you have an emersion heater? Pleased you have invested in an oil filled radiator to at least take the worst of the chill off the bathroom. I am guessing the bedroom must also be pretty cold too. Hope you have plenty of fuel in for the fire. Take care. It would be lovely to see a photo of the village Christmas lights.


Thank you - I have plenty of hot water it's just the central heating does not work. It's perhaps the thermomstat, the receiver or the pump that is at fault. My normal plumber is about as useful as a chocolate teapot and is now sacked. Now is the olive harvest and most people are engaged in that so are not available. The harvest is very poor this year and so a hike in olive oil prices is on the cards. THe bedroom is also cold but I don't mind that as I  dislike an overly warm bedroom and it doesn't take long with me and Missy under the duvet to warm up.


----------



## Michael12421

Christy said:


> @Michael12421  are you able to Google your oven instructions? If not, if you post the model number I could send you screenshots  or post them to you in the mail? Hope you get your heating sorted soon.


Thank you but as the oven is not sold in the UK then it is highly unlikely that you will find any information. It wass kind of you to offer.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> Well it is a curates egg situation.
> Bad news is that I have had no central heating all Winter  I do have a log fire in the living room so keeping warm downstairs but the bathroom is too cold, showering is almost painful. I have put an oiled filled radiator in there on a timer but it is still not warm enough.
> Good news is that I have a new TV, LG Nano and I have subscribed to Netflix as I have had no live channels for about 7 years. I  am  enjoying it but still having a few problems with navigation but getting there.
> Other good news is that I finally have an appointment, on December 23rd, for them to look at another skin cancer I have on my face. More surgery and more scars, my face will resemble a map of the London underground!
> Stll also problems with the new kitchen inasfar as no instructions for the new Bosch oven but once again am getting there on a trial and error basis.
> Missy is fine, we are just back from our morning walk, very cold and very wet.
> 
> The village is now very festive, once all the decorations are lit up I will take some photo's and post them.
> Thank you for asking


Hi Michael, thanks for your reply, I miss the goings on in your life and village but perhaps I’m just nosey!!  Glad you have a warm fire downstairs but oooh a cold bathroom is the worst. 
Good to hear you have a new TV, to be honest even with instructions it can be a minefield lol.
I totally understand what you are saying about your face, I have had two skin cancers removed from my nose so it has its very own map in the middle of my face - make up helps haha. Hope your appointment goes well, let us know how you get on.
Glad to hear Missy is well, my Misty is now 11 and a little bit stiff, still won’t go out, only first thing in the dark with my husband but she is fine - just a bit weird.
Look forward to seeing your photos of the village.
Take good care and keep warm xx


----------



## SueEK

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz glad it’s sorted.. I know the frustration of the chemist getting it all wrong.  Fingers crossed the next lot comes correctly.
> 
> @SueEK forgive me, not sure what your tests were for, but did they give you a chance to tell them it only happens when you are moving?


Yes they did but it was only the actual scientific radiographer rather than a member of my surgeons clinical team. Because I am under a specialist team in London, obviously they only concentrate on the most complex cases and the video urodynamics I had done this time were very different to the ones I had done 23 years ago. Then they had me doing star jumps, running on the spot etc which is what I was expecting and that would definitely have shown up the problems I am having. I am just worried that they will not do the next op as they won’t consider the problem bad enough - believe me it is. Perhaps I’m just panicking but I don’t think so. I may give his clinical nurse who is a darling a ring before my next telephone appointment. Can’t live like this forever that’s for sure xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rebrascora on the 5.2. 
They are scarce these days, mine seem to have drifted to pre-lunch tests.


----------



## SueEK

Ooh get you @rebrascora it was me mentioning the lack of HS’s so big shiny medal to you today lol x


----------



## Lanny

11:04 BS 8.3 for sleeping in SO late today! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Well, the wind & the rain have almost gone, just a little bit of a rustling of trees, at last & the drainage pipes are flooded at my front door AGAIN!  Yesterday was a duvet day cuddling a hot water bottle while watching online old episodes of the 90’s, 1993, of Lois & Clark The New Adventures of Superman starring my favourite ever man of steel Dean Cain & Terri Hatcher before her Desperate Housewives role! Wow! Back in the early 90’s with no Windows ‘95 & the black screens with a green font on PC computers, Apple Mackintosh were the only OS with windows & icons from the ‘84 until the 1st Windows ‘95, & very chunky beginnings of mobile phones, remember seeing a comedy sketch were a guy carried around a huge phone that turned out to be a water bottle when he set it down too hard on the table & it leaked that’s how BIG those first mobiles were! 

It was a bit of nostalgia after watching Superman & Lois that made me want to rewatch Lois & Clark!


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> @Lily123 are you sure it’s your evening ratios and not your basal.  Have you done an evening basal test at all?  What were you before dinner and what did you eat?  Did you bolus ahead or just when you ate?


My Basel level set by the DSN.  As I don’t know the full workings of this. 
What is an evening Basel test and how is it done?
If not to complicated I may try it for fun and see if it can be improved.


----------



## DuncanLord

Well done @rebrascora on your House Special!
It’s been a time since you had one but I suppose it helps now you have evicted the DF.


----------



## Pattidevans

Michael12421 said:


> Bosch Spain are not replying. Bosch UK have been very helpful but this oven is not marketed in the UK and so they are unable to help further, but they did their best.


Hi @Michael12421 if you can find the Spanish instructions you could edit/copy/paste them into Google Translate.  I would offer to try as I used to speak very good Spanish, however it's a bit rusty these days and instructions probably have technical terms in them.



DuncanLord said:


> My Basel level set by the DSN.  As I don’t know the full workings of this.
> What is an evening Basel test and how is it done?
> If not to complicated I may try it for fun and see if it can be improved.


@DuncanLord see instructions on basal testing below.  You might find it useful to get "think like a Pancreas" by Gary Scheiner as it explains a lot about your body and about how insulin works, then you can adjust your own basals without waiting for the nurse to tell you what to do.  I had a telephone consultation with my Consultant in the summer, I had not spoken to him prior to that for 2 years.  I mentioned that my afternoons were a bit askew and that I intended to tweak my basal  insulin a bit.  He actually said "you have my permission".  I nearely laughed out loud.... if I waited for his permission every time I changed my basal I'd be in a rare mess!

@rebrascora Well done on the HS... big star to you!


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> He actually said "you have my permission". I nearely laughed out loud....


How condescending! (Fuming Emoji!!) I would need an appointment every few days/week if I needed my consultant's permission for basal changes. Shame you didn't put him right!

Hung around waiting with my phone to hand all morning and no call. Rang the surgery and got through second time after a not too long wait. Having explained my situation to the receptionist she was kind enough to explain that it is about statins.... I am guessing because this nurse has recently taken over the diabetes management at the practice and perhaps my records have flagged up that I am not on statins. I hope this is not a change in policy at the practice as they have been good so far about assessing individual risk rather than dishing them out like sweeties. 
The practice have changed their online system from AskMyGP to eConsult since i last used it and the eConsult is absolute rubbish by comparison. Got totally frustrated trying to negotiate my way through it in order to leave a simple message for the nurse in question. Amazingly it doesn't even list diabetes as an existing condition that you can contact them about or even anything remotely linked unless you go for urinary problems! So annoyed with it that it makes me feel like I want to join their PRG! The practice has always been really good and approachable and the AskMyGP enabled pretty simple and quick access. 
I selected weight loss in the end as being the least concerning and I have deliberately lost a bit of weight in recent months, but no option of "other" or not applicable.... and then I had to answer questions as to how long the weight loss had been going on and what I thought was causing it etc... when I really just want to leave a message for the nurse about statins! Rant over. 
Still no phone call so hopefully she will get my eConsult message and understand it and that I am not actually worried about weight loss and that should resolve the situation. Grr! Box ticked on her part and no more mention of statins. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> How condescending! (Fuming Emoji!!) I would need an appointment every few days/week if I needed my consultant's permission for basal changes. Shame you didn't put him right!
> 
> Hung around waiting with my phone to hand all morning and no call. Rang the surgery and got through second time after a not too long wait. Having explained my situation to the receptionist she was kind enough to explain that it is about statins.... I am guessing because this nurse has recently taken over the diabetes management at the practice and perhaps my records have flagged up that I am not on statins. I hope this is not a change in policy at the practice as they have been good so far about assessing individual risk rather than dishing them out like sweeties.
> The practice have changed their online system from AskMyGP to eConsult since i last used it and the eConsult is absolute rubbish by comparison. Got totally frustrated trying to negotiate my way through it in order to leave a simple message for the nurse in question. Amazingly it doesn't even list diabetes as an existing condition that you can contact them about or even anything remotely linked unless you go for urinary problems! So annoyed with it that it makes me feel like I want to join their PRG! The practice has always been really good and approachable and the AskMyGP enabled pretty simple and quick access.
> I selected weight loss in the end as being the least concerning and I have deliberately lost a bit of weight in recent months, but no option of "other" or not applicable.... and then I had to answer questions as to how long the weight loss had been going on and what I thought was causing it etc... when I really just want to leave a message for the nurse about statins! Rant over.
> Still no phone call so hopefully she will get my eConsult message and understand it and that I am not actually worried about weight loss and that should resolve the situation. Grr! Box ticked on her part and no more mention of statins. Fingers crossed!


Right in the thick of the pandemic last year, when people were wringing their hands about all the cancer cases being missed etc because people weren’t able to see their doctors, my actual Named GP rang me out of the blue, and said ‘We’ve been going through the records while we’ve got this lull, and I see you’re not on a statin, I think you ought to consider it.' (Even though it’s marked on my records that I got SEs after trying a couple of different ones, and my ratio is very good) She then gave me the hard sell, then told me to go away and research it and let her know my decision, saying 'Have a look on Diabetes.co.u.k., that’s very good…' A sharp intake of breath from me, and I think I spluttered 'I find Diabetes U.K. more helpful' (though I actually did go onto the red site to see what it said, and it’s very anti statin, in fact).


----------



## rebrascora

Well I just managed to speak to the nurse. Had a lovely chat with her and got Blood Ketone strips sorted onto my repeat prescription but I think she now knows my view on statins now. I am not averse to them as such but just the way in which they are prescribed so freely. 
What really irks me is that she tells me my risk score is 14% but the only thing that makes it that high, bearing in mind that I am a normal BMI, is my age, being female and my diabetes...... But as a result of my diabetes diagnosis, I am fitter and healthier and slimmer than I was pre-diagnosis, when my cholesterol levels were also higher. At 4.5 I feel that my cholesterol is in a healthy range for a non diabetic person so it makes me resentful towards my diabetes for supposedly changing that when I really don't feel it is warranted. If I was overweight and not fit and my diabetes was poorly managed I could accept that risk assessment but the diabetes diagnosis is heavily weighted and I can only assume that is based on results of people with diabetes suffering cardiovascular issues. I don't feel it is appropriate to lump all diabetics into the same stats as I know that there are plenty of diabetics who are overweight and don't moderate their diet or do exercise or manage their diabetes well.  

Sorry for a second rant!! Sadly she says that we will need to have this conversation each year from now on! 
I should say that the tone of our conversation was light hearted as I know she is just doing her job and I am ranting here rather than at her as she is lovely. I do understand that it is the system but just disappointed that up till now my HCPs have actually said that I didn't need statins and now when my cholesterol levels have actually improved, they are saying that I should take them and to me refusing makes it look like I am rejecting their professional advice.... which of course I am but it feels uncomfortable, rude even. Might have a conversation with the consultant about it.... adding that to my list of topics for next appointment!


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora if you use the "ask about common problems like coughs, back problems or mental health" section there is an option "can't find your health condition?" request general advice, if that's the route you took and still ran into all that then I do apologise, I've only used eConsult twice xx


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks for that @Kaylz. I don't think I did use that option because it didn't seem appropriate. Since I had found out it was statin related, I assumed there would be a "diabetes" option in the "existing condition" section. It is one of the most common medical conditions, so really shocked it wasn't listed. Not in the A-Z listing and "not found" when I put it into the search field.... Wondering if I am losing it as it seems so unlikely that it wouldn't be there!.... May need to go back and check because I am starting to doubt myself now.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for that @Kaylz. I don't think I did use that option because it didn't seem appropriate. Since I had found out it was statin related, I assumed there would be a "diabetes" option in the "existing condition" section. It is one of the most common medical conditions, so really shocked it wasn't listed. Not in the A-Z listing and "not found" when I put it into the search field.... Wondering if I am losing it as it seems so unlikely that it wouldn't be there!.... May need to go back and check because I am starting to doubt myself now.


I've never used our econsult, because I've never needed to, but just to try it, I went on, and you’re right, if you type 'Diabetes' into the search box, it comes up with 'not found'


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> I've never used our econsult, because I've never needed to, but just to try it, I went on, and you’re right, if you type 'Diabetes' into the search box, it comes up with 'not found'


Phew! Thanks Robin!  It's not just me then. I was wondering if I should maybe reconsider statins as perhaps dementia was setting in!


----------



## Pattidevans

No, it's not just you @rebrascora I tried to use it last week and had the same problem.  In the end I phoned Reception and asked for an email address which she gave me.  The email goes to Admin, but if you put FAO and the person's name title or e.g. Diabetes Nurse then they forward it on.  

Despite being told I have access to my medical records and being used as a guinea pig for the surgery to get their system sorted out I still do not have access to test results.  Had tests done on Monday, if they aren't there by Friday I shall be emailing them to get it sorted out.

You know  Chol can be too low!  I know they want PWD "under 3" but at that level you don't have sufficient chol to build healthy brain cells, or any other cells for that matter because cholesterol is the building block for every cell in your body.  Google  Zoe Harcombe, Malcolm Kendrick and Uffe Ravnskof.


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans I believe the NICE red line for cholesterol in diabetics is 4 rather than 3, but I am happy with my current 4.5 and I would not be unhappy with 5. Not sure I would want it to be too much above 5. 
I am already aware of some of Dr Harcombe's views and they sit very well with me. I am happy to make the decision about statins for myself, I just feel bad about rejecting medical advice. That said I had the same unease with going against the NHS low fat advice when I was diagnosed and I am very happy I did and don't lose sleep over it now, so I don't suppose I will feel bad about this for too long either. Anyway, it would be worse if I started taking a statin but continued to follow a high saturated fat diet and I don't feel inclined to change my diet anytime soon and see no medical reason to do so.


----------



## Lily123

@Pattidevans I was 8.5 and had veggie sausages,chips and veg. I think it is the basal insulin as it was adjusted to be more 2 weeks ago


----------



## Pattidevans

Lily123 said:


> @Pattidevans I was 8.5 and had veggie sausages,chips and veg. I think it is the basal insulin as it was adjusted to be more 2 weeks ago


So your basal is now more than it was 2 weeks ago?


rebrascora said:


> @Pattidevans I believe the NICE red line for cholesterol in diabetics is 4 rather than 3, but I am happy with my current 4.5 and I would not be unhappy with 5. Not sure I would want it to be too much above 5.
> I am already aware of some of Dr Harcombe's views and they sit very well with me. I am happy to make the decision about statins for myself, I just feel bad about rejecting medical advice. That said I had the same unease with going against the NHS low fat advice when I was diagnosed and I am very happy I did and don't lose sleep over it now, so I don't suppose I will feel bad about this for too long either. Anyway, it would be worse if I started taking a statin but continued to follow a high saturated fat diet and I don't feel inclined to change my diet anytime soon and see no medical reason to do so.


Oh right.  I was sure I had seen 3 mentioned, but can't think where.  Mine's been around 5.4 for years but with really good ratios between HDL and trigs, HDL and LDL, so I'm not worried.  There used to be a really good thread on DSF with loads of links, but of course it's offline now, so lost.


----------



## Lily123

@Pattidevans my basal insulin is now 23.5 and it was 22.5


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> No, it's not just you @rebrascora I tried to use it last week and had the same problem.  In the end I phoned Reception and asked for an email address which she gave me.  The email goes to Admin, but if you put FAO and the person's name title or e.g. Diabetes Nurse then they forward it on.
> 
> Despite being told I have access to my medical records and being used as a guinea pig for the surgery to get their system sorted out I still do not have access to test results.  Had tests done on Monday, if they aren't there by Friday I shall be emailing them to get it sorted out.
> 
> You know  Chol can be too low!  I know they want PWD "under 3" but at that level you don't have sufficient chol to build healthy brain cells, or any other cells for that matter because cholesterol is the building block for every cell in your body.  Google  Zoe Harcombe, Malcolm Kendrick and Uffe Ravnskof.


My doctors told me it was B12 you needed for brain cells and that was why diabetics needed injections every 3 months. 
Question.    Do Doctors know what they are doing?
Or is it that you see a different doctor or nurse each time. 
Or as diabetic WE ARE A SPECIAL KIND OF PERSON unknown to the masses.  
On the other hand I’ve found the Diabetes Clinic at Broomfield Hospital Chelmsford very good.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> My doctors told me it was B12 you needed for brain cells and that was why diabetics needed injections every 3 months.


Unless deficient then nobody needs a b12 jab every 3 months so not sure why your doctor would say that xx


----------



## Kaylz

seems I'm back on the run of bad luck! Ok last sensor lasted 11 days before starting to mess up but the one I applied on Sunday night is now very clearly on it's way out! xx


----------



## Leadinglights

DuncanLord said:


> My doctors told me it was B12 you needed for brain cells and that was why diabetics needed injections every 3 months.
> Question.    Do Doctors know what they are doing?
> Or is it that you see a different doctor or nurse each time.
> Or as diabetic WE ARE A SPECIAL KIND OF PERSON unknown to the masses.
> On the other hand I’ve found the Diabetes Clinic at Broomfield Hospital Chelmsford very good.


As people get older they often suffer from Vit B12 deficiency, stomach conditions and certain medications like metformin can also cause it so people would need to be monitored. This would normally be included in the regular blood tests.
It is often that people are unable to absorb Vit B12 from foods which is why it is given by a injection at 3 monthly intervals.


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> My doctors told me it was B12 you needed for brain cells and that was why diabetics needed injections every 3 months.
> Question.    Do Doctors know what they are doing?
> Or is it that you see a different doctor or nurse each time.
> Or as diabetic WE ARE A SPECIAL KIND OF PERSON unknown to the masses.
> On the other hand I’ve found the Diabetes Clinic at Broomfield Hospital Chelmsford very good.





Kaylz said:


> Unless deficient then nobody needs a b12 jab every 3 months so not sure why your doctor would say that xx


I had a rummage on line, and found this.








						Vitamin B12 deficiency among patients with diabetes mellitus: is routine screening and supplementation justified?
					

Vitamin B12 is an essential micronutrient required for optimal hemopoetic, neuro-cognitive and cardiovascular function. Biochemical and clinical vitamin B12 deficiency has been demonstrated to be highly prevalent among patients with type 1 and type 2 ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



The headline suggests that there is a link between Diabetes and B12 deficiency, but when you actually read the article, it seems that in Type 2, it’s because most people are on Metformin, and the link there is well known.
In Type 1, it suggests that it's because people with one autoimmune condition often develop others, and therefore they may be more prone to Pernicious Anaemia, where the body can’t synthesise Vit B12, (hence needing it by injection, not orally).
But it’s by no means a given that people with Type 1 will develop pernicious anaemia, so it’s not inevitable that you need B12 injections if you’re Type 1.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS
@eggyg baby zara is very cute
@Michael12421 try and stay warm. I hope you get things sorted with your oven and heating soon.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Gwynn

Yessss, up first again.

AND

BG 5.2   yessss.

It's been a while since I got one of those!

Storm definitely over, out for a walk this morning later on.

Eventually, after 4 trips and 2 phone calls I got the needed eye drops from the GP. Why oh why can they not use their own IT systems in a sensible joined up way I don't know. If I hadn't chased them up then I wouldn't have got the eye drops and the small bottles given to me at the operation are running out.

Ah, I have a funny feeling that I may now not be the first up as my screen just 'went funny' as it does when someone posts on the thread I am looking at. Oh, well....

I may build the kitchen unit too today.

Have a great day whatever you are doing,


----------



## goodybags

good morning 7.1 for me today 

congratulations on the HS @Gwynn 
have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! A very nice round 5 today. I’ve been awake since 5. Up since 5.45. We’re leaving the holiday cottage and need to be out for 10. At this rate we’ll be home for 10! I feel like we’re doing a midnight  flit!  

Got a busy day/weekend ahead. Today I have a hair appointment at 12, need to go for a biggish shop, and there’s a couple of Christmas presents to get. We got quite a lot in Hawkshead, so pleased about that. Christmas tree needs to rescued from the back yard and decorations need to come out the shed for their annual visit to the house. Won’t get it up today or at least won’t get it decorated. Also unpacking and laundry to be done.  Got baby Zara and mummy for lunch tomorrow which lasts from 11am to 4.40pm usually. AND we’re going out, out, on Saturday, meeting at 3 for a few pre dinner drinks then meal booked for 6. Sunday….anyones guess! I think I’ll need another holiday! 

Have a good ‘un. See you all tomorrow. 
@rebrascora well done on the lesser spotted HS yesterday. 
@Gwynn congrats to you on today’s HS. They’re like buses, don’t see one for ages and then two come at once!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Just a quick one as I get ready for work. 
A 5.2 this morning.   YES


----------



## Nikki53

Robin said:


> I've never used our econsult, because I've never needed to, but just to try it, I went on, and you’re right, if you type 'Diabetes' into the search box, it comes up with 'not found'


Yup.
Now try 'Blood Pressure'.
Or simply 'Cardiac'.


----------



## Nikki53

Pattidevans said:


> No, it's not just you @rebrascora I tried to use it last week and had the same problem.  In the end I phoned Reception and asked for an email address which she gave me.  The email goes to Admin, but if you put FAO and the person's name title or e.g. Diabetes Nurse then they forward it on.
> 
> Despite being told I have access to my medical records and being used as a guinea pig for the surgery to get their system sorted out I still do not have access to test results.  Had tests done on Monday, if they aren't there by Friday I shall be emailing them to get it sorted out.
> 
> You know  Chol can be too low!  I know they want PWD "under 3" but at that level you don't have sufficient chol to build healthy brain cells, or any other cells for that matter because cholesterol is the building block for every cell in your body.  Google  Zoe Harcombe, Malcolm Kendrick and Uffe Ravnskof.


They gave you an email address??!!


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world 
7.2 today.
Plus, taking my mum (94) for birthday lunch today. What could possibly go wrong?
No need to reply


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
In the 11s and 10s all day yesterday just eating cold meat, salad and boiled eggs all day. Finally dropped to 7.8 between dinner and bedtime so thought yay...
until this morning
Up at 3.15am (went to sleep early last night) with a 10.5 and just rechecked to find a 12 (not had breakfast yet, just coffee but about to eat and take meds). Can my body just blummin behave itself. 

Totally thought doctors was this friday but its actually next wed (derp me). Will keep tabs on levels and call if they get out of hand between now and wednesday.

In other news, great nephew made an appearance late yesterday afternoon so super excited to meet him. Could do with some baby snuggles and that new baby smell 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. I was 5.2 an hour ago, but only tempted for a millisecond to get up so I could claim an HS, more sleep was too important!


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn and @DuncanLord congrats to you both on your HS’s.
@Nikki53 hope the birthday meal goes well
7.3 for me today. At long last got blood results. HbA1c is up 2 to 50, am surprised it’s not considerably more. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn and @DuncanLord on the 5.2's
4.2 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 for me, as predicted my Libre ended itself last night, it had been reading considerably lower than bloods then did it's stuck on 2.9 thing then when it said glucose reading unavailable try again in 10 minutes from previous experience I knew the next attempt would tell me it had ended    xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everybody 
At 8:11am it was 11.6 and above target for me - 15u tresiba & 1.5u correction done.

I'm off out in a bit to meet the girls from work because it's one of their birthdays today. I'm thinking I will have a sausage butty and a pot of yorkshire tea.

Hope everybody has a great day  xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Lily123 said:


> @Pattidevans my basal insulin is now 23.5 and it was 22.5


That doesn’t necessarily make it right for you @Lily123.  Basals need adjustment from time to time, but you should be held absolutely steady by your basal if you do not eat.  That’s why basal testing from time to time is important.  It’s rare that ratios change.


----------



## Lanny

08:45 BS 8.1

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Already slurped my breakfast of chicken & vegetable soup then, checked my mail & still no booster letter which is rather worrisome as it was posted last Friday 3rd. But, maybe today’s post isn’t here yet as it’s been known to be as late as 4pm? 

My trip down memory lane continues & I’m now into season 2 of Lois & Clark in ‘94/95 & the start of Windows ’95, the start of the internet & email but, mobiles are still quite chunky!  It’s also my favourite season as it’s post Lex Luthor & the dating season between the two of them: season 3 is the engagement; 4 is married life!


----------



## Pattidevans

Well good morning on this grey day people.

4.8 this morning.  Had the left-over gnocchi for dinner last night and bolussed 30/70.  Interestingly it just moved the spike up sooner.  Next time I am tempted to make this delicious meal I shall resist.

Congratulations to @Gwynn and @DuncanLord in the HS.

Congrats too to @gll on the arrival of great nephew.

Commiserations to @Kaylz on another Libre failure.

FWIW people who take proton-pump inhibitors (such as omeprazole) are also likely to have B12 deficiency.  I have pernicious anaemia and B12 deficiency.  Then again I have a whole raft of auto-immune conditions.  B12 deficiency can have some very nasty symptoms.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> 4.8 this morning. Had the left-over gnocchi for dinner last night and bolussed 30/70. Interestingly it just moved the spike up sooner. Next time I am tempted to make this delicious meal I shall resist.


That's not the right attitude Patti! You of all people should know it is a question of "more experiments needed", especially if it was delicious. I managed a success with my final mince pie from a box of 12..... There's dedication for you!! .... and there were some Himalayan experiences along the way, but  that final pie peaked no higher than 8.5. Yes! Unfortunately by next year, I will have forgotten what the secret to success was and have to start the experiment all over again! 

Anyway, good morning folks. 
Afraid I didn't do so well last night and have 3 red marks on my Libre despite a reduction in Levemir last night. Just as well I restocked my bedside hypo treatments yesterday! Waking reading was 3.7

Many congrats to @Gwynn and particularly @DuncanLord as I think that is your first HS isn't it? Also congrats to @Robin for valuing sleep over claiming a House Special! Think we should give you it anyway, as you did wake up to it even if you dropped off again. Feeling quite a trend setter this morning as I seem to have initiated this run on HSs after a dry spell  Hope no one follows my lead from today and we have a string of hypo results tomorrow!  



Nikki53 said:


> They gave you an email address??!!


Yes, I was impressed at that, as I asked if that might be an option for getting in touch with the nurse yesterday, when I spoke to the receptionist, but it was a resounding "No, we can't do that"


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> That's not the right attitude Patti! You of all people should know it is a question of "more experiments needed", especially if it was delicious. I managed a success with my final mince pie from a box of 12..... There's dedication for you!! .... and there were some Himalayan experiences along the way, but  that final pie peaked no higher than 8.5. Yes! Unfortunately by next year, I will have forgotten what the secret to success was and have to start the experiment all over again!
> 
> Anyway, good morning folks.
> Afraid I didn't do so well last night and have 3 red marks on my Libre despite a reduction in Levemir last night. Just as well I restocked my bedside hypo treatments yesterday! Waking reading was 3.7
> 
> Many congrats to @Gwynn and particularly @DuncanLord as I think that is your first HS isn't it? Also congrats to @Robin for valuing sleep over claiming a House Special! Think we should give you it anyway, as you did wake up to it even if you dropped off again. Feeling quite a trend setter this morning as I seem to have initiated this run on HSs after a dry spell  Hope no one follows my lead from today and we have a string of hypo results tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Yes, I was impressed at that, as I asked if that might be an option for getting in touch with the nurse yesterday, when I spoke to the receptionist, but it was a resounding "No, we can't do that"


We do have an e-mail contact with our surgery and I was astonished that when I e-mailed to inform them that my OH had been admitted as an emergency having seen the doctor only a couple of days before for a urinary issue, I had a phone call only minutes later to ask how he was.


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning - that'll be the dumplings in last night's stew I guess or the KitKat.
Never got to coffee morning yesterday, rain and 20+ mph wind kept me indoors all day. I can deal with rain or wind, but not both, and neither are fun when I'm trudging along, even at full whack, on my mobility scooter....so I played at tracking and watching my mum's Christmas present being delivered 88 miles way - it's the small things lol 
Today looks better weather-wise, which is good, as I'm off for the first of two Christmas lunches at the local carvery, with a few friends today. This will be the taster session before the booked "3 course lunch" next week!! My weight has been stable, that may come tumbling down.... rofl ... or shooting UP more like!
Oh and daughter's car got fixed, new suspension and tyre - that's her Christmas present from hubby! He dropped it back to her house, so she and our granddaughter brought him home and stayed a while  
Have a good day, stay safe, stay warm xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late on parade, 9.4 this morning, could be the chocolate buttons, biscuits or icing that I ate yesterday, when will I ever learn that I am diabetic, I know treats are acceptable, but it was like the more I told myself not to eat these things, the more I actually ate.

Sorry haven't had chance to read through everything this morning, so will catch up later.


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. Late posting today. Had a hypo yesterday afternoon so got stuck at work, then stayed in the 5s most of the evening. So i had a snack, went to bed on a 7.5 then spent all night in the 12s and 13s   . Finally dropped to 10 at waking and 8.6 by breakfast. Will see what happens today.

Congrats to @Gwynn and @DuncanLord on your HS.


----------



## Lily123

@Pattidevans I should do a basal test.I adjusted the basal dose at the review by the diabetes team


----------



## ColinUK

Was 6.3 this morning but forgot to post. 

Am struggling a bit with the old mental health. Feel increasingly alone and isolated. 
Have reached out to the gp (via eConsult) and just checked and there’s an appointment for me with the abrupt GP tomorrow morning. Of course they haven’t told me of the appointment but it’s on the system. 
Not relishing the idea of another lockdown and mandated WFH especially without the routine contact/support of the increasingly estranged friend (who I suspect is having a breakdown). 
I’m managing to get out for a run or walk most days and that’s hugely positive but sometimes I do wonder why I’m bothering. 

My Survivors UK piece is now live on their website and it’s been pushed out on social media. 
I shared it on my own Facebook and tagged a fundraiser onto the post and it’s raised £80 but I wasn’t ready for the pushback, the victim blaming, and frankly the apathy it’s been met by. 
People I’ve known all my life who I know have seen the post (thanks to the ability to track engagement) have just been silent. Nothing. And that’s tough to navigate my mind around quite frankly. 
I’m not sure what I expected but I didn’t expect silence. 

This weekend the electrician is doing his thing with remedial electrics work and fitting the cooker and the way I’m feeling I might just shut up shop next week and bugger off to the folks for the duration of the Christmas break. 

I probably won’t but it’s what I feel like doing. If I do though it means running in dull streets rather than Central London and the Parks etc here so that may be a trade off I’m not willing to make. 

I’ve got a card sitting waiting for me to write for the estranged friend. I honestly don’t know what to write and fear that whatever I say it’ll be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lily123 said:


> @Pattidevans I should do a basal test.I adjusted the basal dose at the review by the diabetes team


Well, of course it's you who manages your diabetes, not your team really.  Once basal is set right it makes absolutely everything so much easier


----------



## Pattidevans

@ColinUK , not everyone looks at FB every day, even if they are members.  I check it once or twice a day usually, but sometimes go days without looking and often miss posts from friends as they disappear down the timeline and I only scroll down so far... so maybe not everyone has seen it.  If anyone is victim blaming they need a bloody good slap!  Also, they aren't worth bothering with!  I have a friend who more often than not takes what I say the wrong way, usually because she never lets me finish a sentence, or stops listening.. so never actually hears the message... yes, it's hard to take.  So I send you lots of HUGS and please know there are people here, not least me, who are here to support you.


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK I’m sorry to read this. It may possibly be that those that know you simply do not know what to say and may need a few days before they reply to your post. With something that big they will want to say the right thing rather than something ‘off the cuff’ - I hope this is the case.
As for your friend maybe the same applies in that it’s better if you send a card saying what you think is the right thing and hope it is accepted with the kindness in which it is sent.
I hope all goes well at your appointment and remember we are all here to listen and support you.  Stay strong xx


----------



## Lily123

@Pattidevans Completely true and adjusting the Novorapid I’m fine with but as the basal is Tresiba just following the guidance of the diabetes team helps


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Was 6.3 this morning but forgot to post.
> 
> Am struggling a bit with the old mental health. Feel increasingly alone and isolated.
> Have reached out to the gp (via eConsult) and just checked and there’s an appointment for me with the abrupt GP tomorrow morning. Of course they haven’t told me of the appointment but it’s on the system.
> Not relishing the idea of another lockdown and mandated WFH especially without the routine contact/support of the increasingly estranged friend (who I suspect is having a breakdown).
> I’m managing to get out for a run or walk most days and that’s hugely positive but sometimes I do wonder why I’m bothering.
> 
> My Survivors UK piece is now live on their website and it’s been pushed out on social media.
> I shared it on my own Facebook and tagged a fundraiser onto the post and it’s raised £80 but I wasn’t ready for the pushback, the victim blaming, and frankly the apathy it’s been met by.
> People I’ve known all my life who I know have seen the post (thanks to the ability to track engagement) have just been silent. Nothing. And that’s tough to navigate my mind around quite frankly.
> I’m not sure what I expected but I didn’t expect silence.
> 
> This weekend the electrician is doing his thing with remedial electrics work and fitting the cooker and the way I’m feeling I might just shut up shop next week and bugger off to the folks for the duration of the Christmas break.
> 
> I probably won’t but it’s what I feel like doing. If I do though it means running in dull streets rather than Central London and the Parks etc here so that may be a trade off I’m not willing to make.
> 
> I’ve got a card sitting waiting for me to write for the estranged friend. I honestly don’t know what to write and fear that whatever I say it’ll be taken the wrong way.


I'm sorry to hear you're struggling at the moment. You've been so strong for so long. By reaching out to the GP, you have recognised that you need some support so good for you. That is a positive start.

The fact that people on facebook are victim blaming is awful and frankly should be defriended asap. They are not worth being given the time to read their posts. You have been brave enough to talk about your experiences and that should be applauded. 

Hopefully,the other people in your life who haven't yet responded are just taking their time to think about their responses. It may be that they want to support but are unsure how. Sometimes when people don't know what to say, they don't say anything at all. Its not ideal when you want/need support though.

You are an extremely brave, strong person. Please don't feel alone and isolated. We are all here to listen and support you. We're not the same as close friends and family but we are here when you need to vent or just talk. Good luck with the GP in the morning, i hope it goes well and you get some help and support. Stay strong and take care.


----------



## ColinUK

I really value this place and each of you. Thank you all


----------



## SB2015

SueEK said:


> @SB2015 hope you are having a lovely Birthday xx


Thanks Sue
Just back from a few days away up in Derby.
Had a fabulous time and managed to dodge the storms, eat fabulous meals in local restaurants, and get out and about.  A city we had never visited but we loved.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Another one sending (((HUGS))) You are so kind and caring and funny/witty and sensitive but incredibly brave. Be proud of who you are..... You are amazing and don't you forget it or let the haters cause you doubt or get you down. Hope the appointment with the GP goes better than expected but as with Diabetes, sometimes it is people who understand first hand, who are best placed to offer the support and advice you need. Good luck and maybe a week with your folks will help you to reset your mental focus and perspective.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Dark, cold, wet here.

BG 4.3 this morning. Quite low for me but ok

Definitely build the kitchen cabinet today....I think

A bit of a slight wobble with my wife yesterday, thankfully she recovered quite quickly. But the paranoia just jumps out of nowhere when even the slightest thing is out of place. It always saddens me to see her upset over what is, in reality, nothing at all, but to her it is all veryvery real.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning, a solid 6 today.

I have a day's holiday today - I think I will be a little lazy


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Was 6.3 this morning but forgot to post.
> 
> Am struggling a bit with the old mental health. Feel increasingly alone and isolated.
> Have reached out to the gp (via eConsult) and just checked and there’s an appointment for me with the abrupt GP tomorrow morning. Of course they haven’t told me of the appointment but it’s on the system.
> Not relishing the idea of another lockdown and mandated WFH especially without the routine contact/support of the increasingly estranged friend (who I suspect is having a breakdown).
> I’m managing to get out for a run or walk most days and that’s hugely positive but sometimes I do wonder why I’m bothering.


I didn't come on the site yesterday so I missed this. 

I know how you feel. I was on furlough for a few months, work was terrible in keeping in touch and as a result I slipped into quite a bad depression. 

When the PM started talking about WFH again my heart sank and I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach. What I am trying to say is that you are not a lone, particulary here. I wish you well - and keep talking. I hope the doc's visit goes well.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7. Overslept and in a rush to get to work. Catch up later.


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Meeting up with my daughter today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, two days running.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Back to reality and a very nice 5.5. I’ve not had fives for ages on a morning and have now had two. Is it a coincidence that my sensor finished on Wednesday night and I haven’t put a new one on yet? Hmmm…watch this space. I’m putting it on this morning. I’m livid with myself though as I’ve lost my Libre strap. I don’t do losing things, it’s just completely disappeared. Last seen yesterday in the cottage in Hawkshead in my hoodie pocket, which I then took off to put my coat on then carried it to the car!  Anyone finding it will wonder what the heck it is! 

Baby Zara coming at 10 as I forgot Mummy was having her hair done. So I better get a move on, I’ve a cauliflower soup to make for our lunch. Zara loves it. 

Have a fab Friday all. 
@DuncanLord congratulations on the HS yesterday. 
@ColinUK big hugs.


----------



## ColinUK

Cauliflower soup is delicious! Are you making cauliflower cheese soup or more of a cream of cauliflower soup @eggyg ?


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. Been awake since 2am. 

Received a text from the friend last night saying that they loved me and that we’ll work things out and rebuild our friendship. 
Of course that was last night and there’s no way to predict what they’ll be thinking today. 
@Gwynn I empathise with you re your wife because what’s not helping in this case is BPD with huge swings in mood etc which are entirely unpredictable. 
There’s a limit to how much I can be there for someone who does use me as an emotional crutch at times and as an emotional punchbag at others. It’s exhausting and coming on top of everything I’ve had to deal with this year (and will continue to deal with for the foreseeable future) it’s tough. 
I’m now I’m dialogue with the criminal injuries compensation authority about my assaults and that’s added a whole heap more stress and bureaucracy I could will do without but I guess it might be beneficial long term. Not that it brings closure or anything but it may bring a cash sum. Eventually. 

Zoom meeting today at 9:30 then the GP call and nothing else so I’ll head up to Hampstead for a run and hopefully meet a friend and her dog for coffee.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*      YEEEESSSS!*

Dez


----------



## TinaD

A depressing 6.3 this a.m. Was feeling a bit low, what with higher BG levels and worry about Christmas with a hyperactive (and grumpy if thwarted) 5 year old, a 6 month old baby and 2 loved but liberally minded vegetarian parents. Then I read ColinUK's current problems and gave myself a salutary mental kick up the backside. Hope things improve for him. Looks a drier day today so hoping to get out for a dog walk and that it prevails for everybody else. The new pc is up and running...


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.1 for me today

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS! xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. 5.8 for me. Bright, sunny and crisp here. My favourite kind of autumn morning


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
On waking this morning a 5.6.  
Yesterday went very well, being the first day back at work.  Ok with no driving the coaches but piloting two of the Luton drivers up to Norwich and back.    The only trouble was my fingers feel like pin cushions.   
06:10. Wake up
06:20.  BG 5.2 (which you know about)
06:32.   6 units NovoRapid 
06:45.   Breakfast. 66 carbs 
07:11.  BG 7.5.  Predrive
09:27.   BG.  15.5.   Pre Drive
11:20.    BG.   9.8.   Whilst driving 
12:50.   BG.  5.5.    Before Lunch
12:52.   4 units NovoRapid 
13:05.   Lunch.  114 g chicken portion.  2 slices bread.   50g Peaches.  50g Custard.  Mug Coffee 
( 40.20 carbs. 29.9 Protein.  18.04 fat.  454 Calories)
14:41. BG 9.6.  Whilst driving 
16:33.  BG 7.5 whilst driving 
18:15 BG 6.1.  Before driving home from work.  
19:18. BG. 6.0.  Before Evening meal
19:30.  5 units NovoRapid 
19:45.   Dinner.  (54.98 carbs. 28.67 protein. 5.44 fats. 416 calories)
23:32 BG. 5.5
3 cream crackers 
7 units Lantus and Chilesterol tab. 
Bed

True I was not driving coach but was working piloting so treated it the same. 
However back at yard Martin was in control and his wife is a type 1.  Talking about first day back I showed him results and he immediately questioned about was I driving coach!    Lol.  If only.  
The bag of stuff I’ll have to carry when working I’ll need a full size suitcase.  Meters paperwork insulin emergency food.  Meals for day.  Drinks etc. plus all stuff for work.   It will get easier as planned and practice. 

@rebrascora 
Barbara I have had a few HS’s in passed but none, until yesterday having gone onto basal bolus. 
Also 5.2 is getting close to my cut off point as like them out of danger zone until DVLA give my license back.   Must admit I’d like them at the moment  to be between upper 5’s and 8 then I have space to slip towards the dreaded 4. 

Have a good and safe day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

@MeeTooTeeTwo 
Well done On that HS


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Glad your return to work went well @DuncanLord - roll on the return to driving coach 

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## gll

8.9 and just sliding into my target range of 7-9. After this weeks morning readings, I'm happy with that 

Got a morning phonecall with someone from surgery after feeling pretty rubbish yesterday and suspecting its metformin. Can't fault them so far, they juggled things around to call this morning instead of afternoon as I said I wouldn't be taking the morning dose (at least that way I can see if it still happens on just my furosemide).

I find it hard to know when to call the doctors. Put up with feeling rubbish for so long it is almost a normal way to feel for me. It wasn't until I felt like I was going to pass out on top of the tummy cramps that I thought ermm maybe I need to speak to someone.

Going to grab a coffee and catch up on all your posts


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning  hope everybody is well 
8:57 BG 6.1 Before breakfast - 2x rounds hovis medium white sliced toast - (36g carbs) - 4.5 units Humalog food
*7:45 BG 4.8 Waking this morning - 15 units Tresiba done*
23:03 BG 7.2 within target Before bed - had 3x rich tea biscuits (18g carbs) - no humalog

Very strange yesterday because I had 2x highs both with the same results
18:57 BG 11.7 Before tea Reason unknown
8:11 BG 11.6 Waking Reason unknown

If anybody can spare a few minutes please feel free to leave me some comments on my BGL'S 

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## janw

Oh my, a surprise 5.9 this morning. It was 8.7 at bedtime, but I had been out for a small carvery at lunchtime and cleared my plate, roasties, yorkshire pud, the lot ... then after a light dinner got the munchies - sigh - too many indulgencies. 
Anyway had a thoroughly brilliant time with the girls, had one vodka and a gallon of laughs. Boy have I missed that these past couple of years! 
Okay shopping today with the daughter presumably, can't quite believe it is the end of another week though.
Have a good day all


----------



## DuncanLord

mum2westiesGill said:


> Morning  hope everybody is well
> 8:57 BG 6.1 Before breakfast - 2x rounds hovis medium white sliced toast - (36g carbs) - 4.5 units Humalog food
> *7:45 BG 4.8 Waking this morning - 15 units Tresiba done*
> 23:03 BG 7.2 within target Before bed - had 3x rich tea biscuits (18g carbs) - no humalog
> 
> Very strange yesterday because I had 2x highs both with the same results
> 18:57 BG 11.7 Before tea Reason unknown
> 8:11 BG 11.6 Waking Reason unknown
> 
> If anybody can spare a few minutes please feel free to leave me some comments on my BGL'S
> 
> Hope everybody has a good day


Gill
Was the high caused by the exercise of your walk (pushing up a hill Etc so that the liver decided to kick glucose into the system as perhaps it thought you were going low)
If you're doing intense exercise, your blood sugar levels may *rise*, temporarily, after you stop. Exercise that's too hard can raise your blood sugar by making it harder for your muscle cells to use insulin.
I’m only guessing perhaps the more experienced will know more. 
Hope it’s back under your control.


----------



## DuncanLord

janw said:


> Oh my, a surprise 5.9 this morning. It was 8.7 at bedtime, but I had been out for a small carvery at lunchtime and cleared my plate, roasties, yorkshire pud, the lot ... then after a light dinner got the munchies - sigh - too many indulgencies.
> Anyway had a thoroughly brilliant time with the girls, had one vodka and a gallon of laughs. Boy have I missed that these past couple of years!
> Okay shopping today with the daughter presumably, can't quite believe it is the end of another week though.
> Have a good day all


wouldn’t a laugh and a gallon of vodka be better. 
Lol
PS. I haven’t tried the loopy juice yet as not sure what it might do.   Dreaming that one day……..


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning all

No reading from me this morning as the only strip left in the pot failed, must remember to take a new pot of strips up to bed with me tonight.

Sorry - only just catching up with yesterday's posts.

Congratulations to those who had a HS yesterday and to @MeeTooTeeTwo on today's HS.

@ColinUK - sending you hugs, please put yourself first, keep on with the running, are you in London between Christmas and New Year or away at your parents? as I am not working between the two and could pop on a train and come meet you for coffee.   

I was still working from home so no change for me there, although I miss annoying my colleagues, I am quite happy being at home as I do not miss my drive into work as although I don't work in London I have to drive London bound and it is always at a standstill, a journey that takes my hubby 15 mins for his shift at 6am, takes me 45 mins for an 8.30 start, by co-incidence we both go off at the same junction, his work place and mine are just separated by a wire fence.

Take care and have a good weekend everyone, nice and sunny in this part of Essex, so going to head out for a run in my lunch-break.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning all.  Blue sky with some fluffy white clouds.  

Didn’t wake until nearly 10am as we stayed up binge watching Below Deck until 2am.  7.8 on waking.  Hardly surprising after yesterday.  

congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS


----------



## Nikki53

Morning .
Beautiful day on the south coast.
And 6.6 from me.


----------



## Lanny

11:12 BS 8.2

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Now into season 3 of Lois & Clark: ‘95/96 & the first very heavy, chunky laptops; forgotten how this tv show spanned a critical era at the dawn of the digital age at the end of the last century!


----------



## rebrascora

Greetings to all this lovely clear, bright winter morning.

Afraid I had a total disaster with my management of last night's Chinese buffet, despite making fairly sensible choices. The annoying thing is that that I did quite a lot of physical activity before getting ready to go out, in the hope that it would offset some of the food impact. Levels were in the 5s and dropping as I got in the shower so had a couple of dried apricots (10g) to make sure I didn't drop too low as I needed to drive. An hour later when I got in the car to drive to the restaurant 9.2 and rising.... That is stress for you! Jabbed my Levemir 4 units.... same as last night which hypoed me.... and 2 units of Fiasp to try to bring it down. Got to venue 8.4 jabbed another 4 units. Hate to eat when levels above 8 but soup arrived so no choice. Only had 4 prawn crackers and both types of soup. Levels headed up rapidly even before the next course. Jabbed another 4 units and only ate a chicken wing and a few ribs and avoided all the battered stuff.... Levels just continued upwards. Had a couple of duck pancakes and then a tiny amount of noodles with one or two of the main courses and only drank water all night. Levels topped out at 16.4. Had another 2 units when I got home at midnight as still in double figures but remained in double figures all night. 
Woke up on 11.2 so that is my offering for this morning but refused to start the day on such a rubbish number. I jabbed another 2 units along with my Levemir and went back to sleep. Woke up the second time on a respectable 6.0 Phew! Was starting to think my Fiasp had turned to water. It's almost like it refuses to work once my levels get into double figures. So much for all my activity yesterday helping to drop my levels!! Not a sign of it! 

On a positive note, apart from the stress of managing my levels and trying to inject at the table when there was no leg or elbow room at all (round table with 10 of us).... gave up and used the loos in the end, it was a lovely night, spent with family and friends. We all agreed to do a lateral flow test before hand so that was my first ever Covid test.... blooming heck the instructions are extensive!!! Felt really safe and well partitioned off in the restaurant and all the serving staff wore masks. 

Best bit was getting glammed up after so long without an event to attend. I wore a blue velvet cocktail dress that was a hand me down from my sister many years ago. Everyone including my sister made lovely comments about how fab I looked and what a gorgeous dress. I told her I was trying to get *her *money's worth out of it. Then it clicked!... Amazingly she remembered exactly how much money she paid for it and when she bought it.... and apparently she got it's worth out of it the first time she wore it because it was a bargain sale item and she paid all of £5 for it!!!..... But then that was 35 years ago!! I suppose £5 was rather more then than it is today, but still a total steal as it is beautifully cut and tailored and high quality velvet. We had more difficulty trying to figure out where she bought it and had a trip down memory lane thinking of all the shops we used to visit during that 1980-90s era, like Wallis and Principles and C&A. Turns out it was a Top Shop bargain when I got home and checked the label. And best of all it went perfectly with my newly died blue hair. Hope she isn't going to want the dress back now  although it might be quite a fun tradition to swap it back and forth and despite us both approaching 60 it would still fit us both.
I had asked about dress code for the evening and she said that she was wearing a dress and heels but to come in what I was comfortable in. I texted her back to say.... "Wellies and jodhpurs it is then!" So I guess expectation was low.  

@MeeTooTeeTwo Many congrats on another House Special for you this morning. Are you having a late run for the championship title as the year is drawing to a close?


----------



## Lanny

Finally mail arrives after I finished breakfast & 2 letters at once!

Asthma review on 21/12 & covid booster on 22/12  The new mental health nurse/social worker arranged things pretty fast! Clapping Hands emoji!


----------



## Pattidevans

Love the story of the dress @rebrascora


----------



## Saphire

Mine on waking was 7.1. Still not diagnosed as being pre diabetic I havn’t been able to contact gp to ask questions.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Cauliflower soup is delicious! Are you making cauliflower cheese soup or more of a cream of cauliflower soup @eggyg ?


Both! Cooked down the cauli, onions, potatoes in the chicken stock ( homemade). Whazz in processor, add cream then loads of cheese. I took a portion out first for Zara, then seasoned ours with loads of milled black pepper. It was, and always is, delicious. Freezes well too.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

DuncanLord said:


> Gill
> Was the high caused by the exercise of your walk (pushing up a hill Etc so that the liver decided to kick glucose into the system as perhaps it thought you were going low)
> If you're doing intense exercise, your blood sugar levels may *rise*, temporarily, after you stop. Exercise that's too hard can raise your blood sugar by making it harder for your muscle cells to use insulin.


Hi @DuncanLord  one of the highs was on waking so there was no exercise there and the other high was before tea and there was no walking or exercise done there either but thanks for having a think about my highs.



DuncanLord said:


> Hope it’s back under your control.


Thanks it went back under my control at bedtime


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.
@eggyg the soup sounds delicious.
@rebrascora i love the dress story.
@ColinUK i hope your friend continues to feel the same way today and you both manage to rebuild the friendship.


----------



## DuncanLord

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @DuncanLord  one of the highs was on waking so there was no exercise there and the other high was before tea and there was no walking or exercise done there either but thanks for having a think about my highs.
> 
> 
> Thanks it went back under my control at bedtime


Sorry looked back.  I can’t read, read waking as walking.   Lol. Good job I didn’t use a slightly different letter.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my fears were correct! My sister jokingly (I think/hope) mentioned that she wants the dress back, so I suggested we share. May wear it again tomorrow night for my other Christmas do, before I have to hand it over! 

@DuncanLord..... I read and reread Gill's post thinking I must have skimmed over some vital info or wondered if you were confusing me with Gill, as I am always yomping up the hill. Pleased it was you rather than me having a senior moment on this occasion. I have them all too frequently. I don't want extras. Phew! Putting it down to fatigue after your first day back to work. Looks like you managed your diabetes pretty well on your first day though and I think doing a dummy run even if you don't need to yet with not officially driving, is a really good idea to get into a system for when you are back behind the wheel at work.


----------



## goodybags

Hi there, so this mornings reading was a shocking 8.1 … OMG
which kind of done my head in  and that’s why I didn’t post

so I was quite relieved this evening when my pre evening meal reading was 6.0
despite a mid morning visit to Greggs where I went in for a coffee came out with the coffee a sausage roll & a donut 

I’ve been good this evening with a low carb evening meal
spicy chicken and salad (which was absolutely delicious)
My wife wanted to treat me to a breakfast out this weekend
so will see what my waking BS is, then decide

I realise I need to be careful
currently not loosing any weight (however not putt it back on either)

TC everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## eggyg

Morning  all. 6.6 at 6! It’s the work of the devil! 

Been awake since 5, mind whirring about the sympathy card I need to write to my friend who tragically lost her teenage daughter last week. I don’t want to use the usual platitudes, they’re ok for an aged parent, for example, but not for a child. I also don’t want to be a coward and just sign my name. It’s not easy is it? I’ve a few ideas and I’ll jot them down on a scrap of paper first to see how they read. The funeral is on the 21st, the notice said xxxx ( her daughter) requested bright clothes and to get “ mortal” ( drunk)  at her wake. So it seems she must have been conscious at one time but must have known she didn’t have long left. It’s all so sad. 

Anyways, that’s enough sadness. We’re going out tonight with friends for drinks and a meal to celebrate Christmas. We’ve chosen to go to a pub then a restaurant as the Omicron variant, and possibly the Delta variant, obviously don’t frequent such places as we don’t need to wear a mask. Now if we’d decided to go for a game of bowling, followed by a trip to the theatre then the masks would need to remain firmly in place as they are “ hotspots” for the virus!  So we’ll just stay in the pub all night, in fact I think everyone should just live permanently in a pub or a restaurant, safest places in the country!

Have a fab Saturday all.


----------



## Nikki53

ColinUK said:


> Was 6.3 this morning but forgot to post.
> 
> Am struggling a bit with the old mental health. Feel increasingly alone and isolated.
> Have reached out to the gp (via eConsult) and just checked and there’s an appointment for me with the abrupt GP tomorrow morning. Of course they haven’t told me of the appointment but it’s on the system.
> Not relishing the idea of another lockdown and mandated WFH especially without the routine contact/support of the increasingly estranged friend (who I suspect is having a breakdown).
> I’m managing to get out for a run or walk most days and that’s hugely positive but sometimes I do wonder why I’m bothering.
> 
> My Survivors UK piece is now live on their website and it’s been pushed out on social media.
> I shared it on my own Facebook and tagged a fundraiser onto the post and it’s raised £80 but I wasn’t ready for the pushback, the victim blaming, and frankly the apathy it’s been met by.
> People I’ve known all my life who I know have seen the post (thanks to the ability to track engagement) have just been silent. Nothing. And that’s tough to navigate my mind around quite frankly.
> I’m not sure what I expected but I didn’t expect silence.
> 
> This weekend the electrician is doing his thing with remedial electrics work and fitting the cooker and the way I’m feeling I might just shut up shop next week and bugger off to the folks for the duration of the Christmas break.
> 
> I probably won’t but it’s what I feel like doing. If I do though it means running in dull streets rather than Central London and the Parks etc here so that may be a trade off I’m not willing to make.
> 
> I’ve got a card sitting waiting for me to write for the estranged friend. I honestly don’t know what to write and fear that whatever I say it’ll be taken the wrong way.


Mental health is a b*gger (technical term). And the system shouldn't make it worse ... This episode will pass, like all the others. Meantime, hang on.


----------



## Nikki53

eggyg said:


> Morning  all. 6.6 at 6! It’s the work of the devil!
> 
> Been awake since 5, mind whirring about the sympathy card I need to write to my friend who tragically lost her teenage daughter last week. I don’t want to use the usual platitudes, they’re ok for an aged parent, for example, but not for a child. I also don’t want to be a coward and just sign my name. It’s not easy is it? I’ve a few ideas and I’ll jot them down on a scrap of paper first to see how they read. The funeral is on the 21st, the notice said xxxx ( her daughter) requested bright clothes and to get “ mortal” ( drunk)  at her wake. So it seems she must have been conscious at one time but must have known she didn’t have long left. It’s all so sad.
> 
> Anyways, that’s enough sadness. We’re going out tonight with friends for drinks and a meal to celebrate Christmas. We’ve chosen to go to a pub then a restaurant as the Omicron variant, and possibly the Delta variant, obviously don’t frequent such places as we don’t need to wear a mask. Now if we’d decided to go for a game of bowling, followed by a trip to the theatre then the masks would need to remain firmly in place as they are “ hotspots” for the virus!  So we’ll just stay in the pub all night, in fact I think everyone should just live permanently in a pub or a restaurant, safest places in the country!
> 
> Have a fab Saturday all.


How about simply "There aren't any words. But I'm with you".


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world.
7.2 today.
Coffee with a friend today. She normally serves up chocolate-laden, melt-in-the-mouth cookies ...
Remember me fondly ...


----------



## TinaD

A comforting 5.0 this a.m. 
Unless this can be attributed to 3 solid hours of music bawling from the speakers of the newly installed pc; the good news that the old one just needs a new hard drive and the installation of Windows11; the evening rain stopping long enough to get the pony in and the dog out; I am at a loss to explain it. Certainly I ate well, having reinstated a high protein early breakfast rather than extending the night fast, so perhaps it was that. So its 3 fat pork sausages and an egg, before braving the 16 mile drive to the co-op, for today and hope for the same happy result tomorrow.
My sympathy to eggyg - what a terrible task and how heart breaking for the family.
Hope the weekend goes well for everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 on the nose today. 
No Park Run as the electrician is coming today at 9am. 

In one of those strange quirks where someone has the most apt name ever he's called Noel Sparks.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today 
slightly more respectable than yesterday 

have a great weekend everybody 
whatever excitement or relaxation you have planned


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I was baaaaad yesterday. Made some flapjack and ate way too much of it. Then my wife made some bread. I normally don't touch the stuff, but this time ate way too much of that too. It was soooo good. But I felt and I still feel rather stupid about it. Today is another day, so back on the normal diet.

I was worried I might have blown things up (pancreas wise) but no, BG this morning 4.4

I built/made/crafted the new kitchen cabinet thing yesterday. Whoops I got one measurement wrong on the shelves and had to trim them down. I had measured, remeasured, calculated, recalculated and still managed to get it wrong. Doh! Still, I also managed to fix it. Wife is actually impressed with it too which is surprising for her (she normally worries about anything new) and very pleasing for me. 

Nothing much planned for today. I think my stomach is sulking so I will take it gently !!! 

Have a great Saturday whatever you do. Only 2 weeks (ish) until Christmas. My wife is doing rather well out of it too...which is great.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 for me this morning.

@eggyg, its just so sad. I like @Nikki53 suggestion, simple yet says it all. If its a very good friend though you might feel you need to put more. Whatever you decide, it will be the right thing. Enjoy your meal tonight.
@ColinUK i love it when names match the occupations. 

I'm having hair cut and coloured this morning then getting set to try and do all of the present wrapping today. Next week will be such a busy one at work and home. Roll on next weekend.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you are planning to do.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 this morning. Spent ages trying to find US dollars yesterday with no luck, will need to go to the main post office today me thinks. Only want a few as part of a Christmas present. 
@eggyg sad news indeed, I’m sure you will find the right words!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 on the nose here. Lovely bright morning, but thermal vest will be needed for my riding lesson, I think.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An unusual 6.0 for me. 
Plus a very upset stomach, which may account for it.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

A whopping 13.7 today, is it the sore tummy? Is it the sore knees from crawling about the floors with a dust pan and brush to try and clean up as best I can with the tools I have? Is it the stress of being down to my last few test strips for the 2nd weekend in a row? Or is it just because? lol xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Fun time last night, and not the usual Friday fun night. 
Having spoken to the nurses at the Diabetes Centre yesterday my ratio for evening meal was changed to 10 carbs / unit minus a unit as over the last few nights I’ve been having to eat before bed to cope with the 7 units of basal Lantus. 
So 
18:01. BG 8.7.    Might have been a little on the high side
18:05.  NovoRapid by calculating 6 units but because 77 carbs and slightly high BG 7 units. 
18:25.    Dinner. 77 carbs 33 Protein.  7.76 Fats 531 Cals. 
            Nurses asked if I at some stage could do some readings overnight. 
23:28. Bedtime.   BG 5.0.  ( Well that won’t work overnight)
23:35.  2 slices wholemeal toast.   29.4 carbs 
23:40 7 units Lantus 
02:32. BG 9.1
04:30. BG 6.9
07:45   Wake up
07:55.  BG 6.5
I somehow missed the 06:30 test.   Oh dear. What a pity.  Oh well never mind!
So yes a 6.5 for me today.  

@eggyg     A pub sounds like a good safe place to live.   If alcohol kills virus beat it from the inside out!

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Kaylz

I should've mentioned that I'm down to my last few strips again due to the strips my friend had sent to me being useless as they are American strips, could only happen to me   xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
7:03am waking BG 9.4 - 15 units tresiba done

But.....
19:21pm before tea hypo 3.4 reason: unknown - treated with 4x dextrose tablets
19:39pm before tea and also 15 minute hypo check- within target BG 5.4 so injected 4.5 units humalog for 51g carbs
During the evening had 3x shot glasses of baileys and 2x whisky & diet cokes
23:17pm bedtime above target BG 11.0 reason: I'm pretty sure is the baileys - had 2x rich tea biscuits 12g carbs because you should have some carbs before and after alcohol - no humalog
4:07am BG 17.5 so decided to do a correction which was 3.5 units humalog - again I'm sure it was the baileys more than the whisky

I would be delighted to have some feedback

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning but that was following a 1.5 correction to bring me down from 9.8 earlier and I had been at the high end of my range all night.

Went to a lovely event last night at a local National Trust property where they have set up a trail of Christmas lights in the grounds. It was absolutely spectacular with many of the displays projected onto old gnarly tree trunks and stumps. And some of them were interactive There were really amazing and dramatic light effects and the music was lovely and there were lots of little pop up food and drink stalls for people along the way and at the end a very traditional little fairground for the kids young and "old". My sister and I couldn't resist having a go on the Helter Skelter which was certainly a good way to warm up on a cold winter's evening after walking around the Trail. My sister's friends could not be tempted to join us and when we came back after our 2 giggling ascents and descents, they said "And what do you two want to be when you grow up?" And we both replied in unison (as we so often do).... "Sisters" and gave each other a big hug! If anyone is in the North East, the Gibside Light Trail is well worth a visit. I believe you have to book.
Out for my second Christmas do tonight and I'm delighted to hear @eggyg that it will be safe because we will be in a pub.   I don't imagine it will be as well organized and segregated as the Chinese restaurant the other night and must confess I am a little apprehensive about going, not so much for my own health but the implications of having to isolate if I got it and who would look after my animals.

@Kaylz  Now you have me worried again. I really wish Bruce had made a special trip to the pharmacy for you to get your stuff and return it to you before going to his parents.... then at least there would be a little time left in the day to try to resolve it, if, heaven forbid, they have made another mistake. Also of course it means that you will be incredibly anxious all day waiting until you get them. Sending (((HUGS))) and sharing your stress, just thinking about it.  

@eggyg How totally heartbreaking! Maybe write that you have lain awake half the night thinking of your friend and trying to find the words to provide some comfort, but that nothing seemed appropriate or adequate, so just sending your love. Whatever you write will be from the heart because you are such a genuine loving person and your friend will know that because she is your friend.


----------



## janw

Bit of a muddle this morning as woke up hungry in early hours and had something to eat, then woke at 5.45am so did BG then - 6.8 at 5.50am. Hunger hit again and I had some breakfast biscuits and got a reading of 7.1 at 9.57. I've been besieged by itchy fore-arms which was what first woke me up. It keeps happening, common denominator seemed to be the sweetener I use in my drinks, though I've used it for years in my coffee, so I bought a totally different one (stevia leaf as opposed to sucralose) - guess it isn't that then! Now I'm noting if it is from too low carbs or perhaps wheatgerm - it's like being a detective trying to work this problem out. If push comes to shove I'll go see Dr. I am prone to food allergies and intolerances, but not had itchiness before diabetes entered my life. Mystery!
Really really really must catch up on wrapping today - only 4 days to (kind of) son-in-laws birthday, one week to son's birthday, then Christmas followed by the dog's 10th birthday on Boxing day ... and not a cake in sight! lol
Have a good weekend all, enjoy what comes your way and I hope you find something that brings a smile


----------



## rebrascora

@mum2westiesGill 
I am certain you are right. Baileys and port both bump my BG up significantly and I don't get any alcohol lowering effect, so I never take carbs with alcohol. I understand why you had the biscuits at bedtime but you clearly didn't need those either. 
Having said that, it looks like you managed it pretty well with your correction. Still a little bit high on waking but that correction might have still had a little bit of life left in it to bring you down a bit more and it is good that you weren't tempted to do another correction. 
All you can do is learn from that situation and make a better decisions as regards the Baileys and biscuits next time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

rebrascora said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> I am certain you are right. Baileys and port both bump my BG up significantly and I don't get any alcohol lowering effect, so I never take carbs with alcohol. I understand why you had the biscuits at bedtime but you clearly didn't need those either.
> Having said that, it looks like you managed it pretty well with your correction. Still a little bit high on waking but that correction might have still had a little bit of life left in it to bring you down a bit more and it is good that you weren't tempted to do another correction.
> All you can do is learn from that situation and make a better decisions as regards the Baileys and biscuits next time.


Thank you so much for your brilliant feedback. I ummd and arghd about the biscuits at bedtime and I ummd and arghd about doing the correction at 4 in the morning and after alcohol but with my BG being so high I took the chance. The only other correction I did was the advised one at breakfast time but that was a good 5 hours later whereas the waking if I'd done that would only have been 3 hours after the previous correction. If I do have any more baileys it will just be 1 shot glass instead of 3.

Do you still have baileys and port?


----------



## Leadinglights

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you so much for your brilliant feedback. I ummd and arghd about the biscuits at bedtime and I ummd and arghd about doing the correction at 4 in the morning and after alcohol but with my BG being so high I took the chance. The only other correction I did was the advised one at breakfast time but that was a good 5 hours later whereas the waking if I'd done that would only have been 3 hours after the previous correction. If I do have any more baileys it will just be 1 shot glass instead of 3.
> 
> Do you still have baileys and port?


Something like Baileys is going to be about 11g carb per 50 ml so it rather depends on how much your shot glass held as to how much carb you had for your 3 drinks.


----------



## rebrascora

mum2westiesGill said:


> Do you still have baileys and port?


I can take or leave the Baileys so I won't be buying any more of that.... Only recently bought the bottle and only had two glasses out of it, so probably a few more experiments to carry out yet to use it up but I do love a port with my cheese on an evening so I limit it to 1 small glass and I am starting to bolus for it, but as you know I don't worry about going to bed with a small amount of active insulin on board and my levels usually rise on an evening at the moment and so I need a correction anyway, so I can add the unit for the port on to the correction. 

I think your decision to limit it to just one shot Bailey's is a wise one and see how you go with that without bolus.


----------



## gll

(wups, late posting)
Absolutely amazed with 9.2 on the meter.

No metformin this weekend  so last dose was Thursday night. Got prescribed omeprazole to help calm things down and reintroduce metformin on Monday with one tablet, building up again.
Tummy yesterday was feeling much better but still looked pregnant with all the bloating. Today most of that has gone 
Guess that answers the question of which med was aggravating it.


----------



## DuncanLord

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thank you so much for your brilliant feedback. I ummd and arghd about the biscuits at bedtime and I ummd and arghd about doing the correction at 4 in the morning and after alcohol but with my BG being so high I took the chance. The only other correction I did was the advised one at breakfast time but that was a good 5 hours later whereas the waking if I'd done that would only have been 3 hours after the previous correction. If I do have any more baileys it will just be 1 shot glass instead of 3.
> 
> Do you still have baileys and port?


I haven’t tried the loopy juice yet but Coke Zero says no carbs sugars or anything but a pint of it threw BG skywards.   Perhaps all the additional bits they put in to give it taste.


----------



## Leadinglights

DuncanLord said:


> I haven’t tried the loopy juice yet but Coke Zero says no carbs sugars or anything but a pint of it threw BG skywards.   Perhaps all the additional bits they put in to give it taste.
> View attachment 19412View attachment 19413View attachment 19414View attachment 19415


You may be one of the people who are particularly sensitive to artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> I haven’t tried the loopy juice yet but Coke Zero says no carbs sugars or anything but a pint of it threw BG skywards.   Perhaps all the additional bits they put in to give it taste.
> View attachment 19412View attachment 19413View attachment 19414View attachment 19415


Where was the pint from? Was it in an establishment and from a scooshie gun? Sorry, soda gun? xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Now you have me worried again. I really wish Bruce had made a special trip to the pharmacy for you to get your stuff and return it to you before going to his parents.... then at least there would be a little time left in the day to try to resolve it, if, heaven forbid, they have made another mistake. Also of course it means that you will be incredibly anxious all day waiting until you get them. Sending (((HUGS))) and sharing your stress, just thinking about it.


He might've if I'd asked him but I wouldn't, it's absolutely baltic and even if it was better weather I wouldn't ask him to walk half way up the town, back down plus a little more and then go all the way back up and further to his mum and dad's at the outskirts of the other end of town, plus his dad is usually back out to work in the afternoon so only a wee gap to catch dinner with him xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Ever so late today.  Up early to a dark, drizzly and miserable day after a mainly sleepless night.  Couldn't test at waking as I had to start the new sensor.  At 8 am I was 8.2 which dropped steeply to 4.8 at 09.34 when I had a slice of toast (15g carb).    Went to ASDA which is  a 1 hr 10 min drive as I had an appointment with the Opticians  dept to choose new specs.  We took hot coffees in our new thermal mugs with us and a couple of egg mayo sandwiches.  Glad we did!  Coffee was still hot at gone 1pm when we came out back into the car park and very welcome indeed.  Anyway 2 pairs new all singing and dancing varifocal/photochromatic spectacles in lovely frames for £248.. whereas Specsavers wanted £276 for one pair in pedestrian frames.  Dropped the car off at home and got the bus into town to meet friends.  Home now and I could sleep standing up!  Still 88% in target but a very jiggly line!

@Kaylz I do hope you are finally sorted!

@DuncanLord  make sure they serve your coke in a bottle you have seen them open!  Often bar staff do not realise how serious it is to serve the stuff out of those pumps, which can be contaminated by the last drink served if it was full sugar.

@rebrascora remember what you said to me about experimenting with dosing?  Applies to Bailey's too!


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> Ever so late today.  Up early to a dark, drizzly and miserable day after a mainly sleepless night.  Couldn't test at waking as I had to start the new sensor.  At 8 am I was 8.2 which dropped steeply to 4.8 at 09.34 when I had a slice of toast (15g carb).    Went to ASDA which is  a 1 hr 10 min drive as I had an appointment with the Opticians  dept to choose new specs.  We took hot coffees in our new thermal mugs with us and a couple of egg mayo sandwiches.  Glad we did!  Coffee was still hot at gone 1pm when we came out back into the car park and very welcome indeed.  Anyway 2 pairs new all singing and dancing varifocal/photochromatic spectacles in lovely frames for £248.. whereas Specsavers wanted £276 for one pair in pedestrian frames.  Dropped the car off at home and got the bus into town to meet friends.  Home now and I could sleep standing up!  Still 88% in target but a very jiggly line!
> 
> @Kaylz I do hope you are finally sorted!
> 
> @DuncanLord  make sure they serve your coke in a bottle you have seen them open!  Often bar staff do not realise how serious it is to serve the stuff out of those pumps, which can be contaminated by the last drink served if it was full sugar.
> 
> @rebrascora remember what you said to me about experimenting with dosing?  Applies to Bailey's too!


It was a bottle of Coke Zero bought from Tesco’s.  Perhaps it’s that I’m over sensitivity to the sweetners added or it could have just been one of those orbital events.  Might try again in total moderation. 
Thanks for the tip about watching in pubs Etc as I hadn’t thought of that.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @rebrascora remember what you said to me about experimenting with dosing? Applies to Bailey's too!


Yes Patti, I will be doing lots more experimenting until this bottle is empty because I hate to waste anything but my tastes have changed and Bailey's is now just too sweet for me. I was kind of thinking I could have it in my coffee when I ran out of fresh cream but probably shouldn't step onto that potentially slippery slope of having alcohol before the sun comes over the yard arm and usually have coffee at breakfast!! It might have been quite nice to have one tonight as a night cap but with my levels in the mid teens again after eating out and 2 stacked corrections in there, I couldn't possibly have any now. Maybe I should keep the bottle by the bed and have a swig if my levels drop low through the night   (just kidding guys). Somehow I think it is going to be a long night of high levels again!

I did really enjoy my meal and ate every last scrap of every course and it is the first meal where I haven't made any adjustment for my diabetes.... well apart from choosing a cheese board instead of a pudding. I had intended not to eat the bread with the pate and only to eat a small portion of the mashed potato with the slow cooked steak, but my levels were dropping low when I got there so thought I would just go for it. They continued to drop after the starter so jabbed the insulin for all the main course  in my thigh but then they took off into orbit once the bread and mash hit my blood stream. The crackers and grapes all got eaten with the cheese and I jabbed myself in the arm for the first time ever in the hope it would bring me down quicker than the only other accessible place which was my thigh, but it didn't. Had a second jab in the arm correction before I left when I topped out at 15.5 which is marginally better than Thursday night but this eating out lark definitely needs more practice! 
My Fiasp consumption has more than trebled this week as a result of eating out twice!! No more till Christmas day now and it will probably take me that long to get levels and diet stable again but had a good night and came home with some vanilla candles (ideal if we get another storm!), a box of Bayliss and Harding handcare products and a rather wiggly craftsman whittled wooden porridge spoon which I am really chuffed with, from the auctions and raffle that were held after the meal. It was a really good night!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. First up. Yesss. Little things make me happy.

Lazy day yesterday. A bit tired and it was too cold to get out walking....

However, BG this morning 4.9  weight down to just below goal.

I will be attempting to move the new kitchen cupboard thing into place this morning, buy, my, it seems very heavy. 

I hope it is warmer today as Indo want to get out on the beach.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning       - 9.2


----------



## gll

Morning All
Been up since about 3am after going to sleep early on 10.7.
greeted by a 17.4 and dropped to 15.4 on last check.
Back on metformin tomorrow and hope my tummy doesn't complain too much.


----------



## Nikki53

Morning
6.1 Yay me!
Tai Chi this morning.
I will be at one with the Universe. Ish ...


----------



## Kopiert

A terrible 8.0 for me this morning. My own fault I gave in to the Christmas chocs last night, and probably munched 5 or 6. Lesson learned.


----------



## ColinUK

So the electrician turned up yesterday 3 hours late of course. 
He’s supposedly returning today but was talking yesterday about maybe coming back next weekend instead so who knows what’s in his mind apart from fluff. 
Cooker installed and other bits done. Only slight fly in the ointment is that the oven door handle fouls on the wall so you can’t open the door fully. Oops. 

5.8 this morning.


----------



## TinaD

An undeserved 5.7 and glad to see it. Overspent my carbs budget yesterday - combination of dark skies, cold, wet, and (lets be honest) greed promoted by all those images of Christmas food. The more I think about it the more I feel that Ramadan is a more sensible way of marking a religious festival - not sure what stuffed turkey, marzipan and mince pies have to do with Christianity. Foully black morning here - hope it is better with you all - only 10 days to wait and the daylight hours begin to lengthen.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Off out to buy some raspberry canes this afternoon. Most people are out buying Christmas trees, I’m going for a bundle of dead looking twigs! (I may buy a tree as well, I've never bought one so early, but everyone seems to get theirs up by Dec 1 these days, and I’m afraid there’ll only be misshapen ones left if I don’t hurry. It’ll still stay in a bucket in the garage for at least another week.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 today

Got a couple of pots of test strips, hopefully the rest will be in this week as Saturday is the last time Bruce will get to do a chemist run, attempting another Libre sensor tonight, wish me luck! My fingers are agony! xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today,
a big relief as yesterday my wife and I went shopping and she treated me to afternoon tea,
surprisingly didn’t spike my sugars (5.5 before evening meal) 

but then again the sandwiches were very dainty finger sandwiches 
and the cakes weren’t much bigger but all very nice,
purists wouldn't have approved we cheated and we had coffees

as we had skipped lunch, we ate all the sandwiches and half the scones / cakes 
the rest was boxed up and needs to be eaten today 

Hope everybody’s having a great weekend 
don’t forget the Grand Prix this afternoon 
both Sky & Channel 4 will be showing it


----------



## Kaylz

goodybags said:


> don’t forget the Grand Prix this afternoon
> both Sky & Channel 4 will be showing it


Not something I'm interested in, Bruce will be heading to his mum and dads to watch it with his dad though xx


----------



## SueEK

6.6 today. Managed to get some US dollars yesterday plus some leggings, a top and some bootie slippers, needless to say not at the same place. Housework and bed changing today. 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks TinaD. I didn't realise it was so close to days getting longer again. I am not a fan of cold, datk, wet, windy mornings....

Or afternoons, or evenings.

I prefer Spring and Summer. Looking forward to next year thinking about them.

Just been out for a 40 minute walk on the beach. Drisly, but not too cold.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. 
Yesterday was a day or two halfs. Met our friends at 3, had a great laugh and a catch up. Wandered to booked restaurant at 6pm. I started to have one of my “ turns”. Checked BGs, they were fine. I knew they would be and knew it was my gastric system playing up. Ordered a glass of water, wasn’t feeling hungry but didn’t want to draw attention to myself. Ordered fish and chips, waited until it arrived and did a split dose. I physically couldn’t eat any of it and I could feel the colour draining out of me. One of my friends noticed and took me outside for some fresh air. I then had to confess to everyone that I didn’t  feel well at all. Mr Eggy got me a full fat coke to soak up the four units of bolus. Yuk! Sipped on it, but it’s revolting. Four of us left early, home by 7.45. My stomach was so bloated, I looked about 12 months pregnant, even though I’d eaten nothing at all. I’m thinking the three glasses of wine I had upset something in there. I’m really not good at going out eating and drinking! Starving this morning and feel absolutely fine. 

Going to have a lazy day, catch up with Strictly and read my book. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lily123

Morning! 8.6


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. Alarm woke me with a 4.4 this morning. I kept oversleeping last week and even though i'm sleeping through the night, i'm waking (or not) feeling tired. 

Wrapping all done yesterday, i only have to make up 2 hampers now which will be done at the end of next week just before they will be delivered. Today is the day for cleaning, changing beds, catching up with jobs that i don't get done in the week.

@rebrascora i'm glad you had a good night out even if your levels went a bit haywire. 
@eggyg I hope you are feeling better this morning.
@goodybags the afternoon tea looks delicious.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:20 BS 5.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to check in, again, yesterday, BS 6.8, & will catch up later while I munch breakfast & watch the Strictly semi final on iPlayer: fell asleep during the first dance; woke briefly during The Wheel to switch off the iPad before going back to sleep! 

Finished off watching all the episodes of Lois & Clark & laughed SO much over season 4’s first year of married life between the two of them: completely forgotten that comedy as watching it, at the time, it wasn’t my favourite season; the ratings had dropped, the show was cancelled after it had finished airing season 4 & not renewed for season 5! 

1996/97 I HATED the stacked high heels that I kept tripping over or knocking my ankles black & blue with, seriously missing the elegant & narrow stilettos that I lived in during the 80’s but, eventually HAD to buy as all my stilettos wore out & couldn’t be replaced as the shops were all selling chunky stacked heels: SO relieved when those horrid huge stacks phased out & stilettos phased back in during the noughties!  How on earth did The Spice girls were the EVEN more horrendously higher stacked platforms I’ll never know? THOSE were positively LETHAL to wear & I definitely wasn’t going to wear those!  BUT, I found the style that suited me & have worn ever since: longline jacket that skims over & covers the bum over a sleeveless shift dress that’s only about 1 to 2 inches longer than the jacket with it sitting at the knee; covers a multitude of sins & gives an elegant sleek outline! I’ve stuck with style & didn’t go with the waxing & waning fashions since then! I’ve REALLY enjoyed my trip down memory lane!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg and @Lanny enjoy the Strictly semi final!! I think the celebrities this year have been fab dancers.


----------



## rebrascora

A very late Good Morning to everyone. 
As expected a 9.7 this morning and I slept in because I stayed up late watching for those corrections last night to take effect. I actually managed to come down to about 5 judging by my Libre Graph but then headed up again and managed to create a Table Mountain effect on my graph but only just stayed in single figures for the rest of the night, so I will take that as some sort of success. Looking forward to getting back to my low carb eating now as feel bloated and yuk this morning after all those carbs last night and definitely don't like my levels going up to mid teens like that. 
Used my new wooden spoon to eat my yoghurt this morning and I love it! It is going to be my "breakfast spoon" Apparently sycamore has antibacterial properties as well as being very close grained so it is very smooth!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  5.5 this morning, despite being in pain most of the night with a “stiff” neck.  Either it’s the new pillow I bought which is a lot thicker than the old one, or falling asleep on the sofa with my neck askew two nights running.  Been a little bit easier since I took paracetamol about 6am.  Fortunately I have an appointment with the chiropractor tomorrow.

@eggyg so sorry your evening was ruined by feeling unwell and glad you feel better today.

@rebrascora pleased you had a great night out!

@goodybags now you have made me want to have an afternoon tea!  It looks delicious.


----------



## janw

Bit late this morning, but checking in with 6.8 - same as yesterday morning and same as at bedtime, guess that's my number for the time being lol
Actually got most of the wrapping up done yesterday - hoorah - just the tail end to finish off today, trying to remember which are for son's birthday next weekend and which are for his Christmas. I really should wrap as bought....
Nothing planned for today other than cooking the roast later - and I might make the family an apple crumble as I bought some Bramley apples. Will I or will I not indulge - you'll have to check back tomorrow !!!
Have a good Sunday, at least it has turned a lot milder, so cannot complain about that.
Enjoy your day


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
At 7:47 BG within target 6.7 - 15 units tresiba done

9:58 before tea BG 6.9 within target - 36g carbs - 4.5 units humalog
23:43 bedtime BG tiny bit above target 9.5 - @rebrascora  I experimented with the baileys last night and instead of 3x shot glasses I had 1x and 2x whisky & diet cokes - also had 1x rich tea 6g carbs - no humalog

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
A 6.1 for me this morning at 09:32 but that certainly does not tell the story.  Just hope DVLA are not too on the ball. 
Had spoken to diabetes centre nurse on Friday concerning having to have biscuits at bedtime so that wouldn’t go too low overnight.  
They cut the evening meal ratio to 10 carbs to a unit minus 1.   They also asked if at some stage I could test overnight at between 2 and 3 without eating at bedtime.   
So as not in work as on holiday I tried.  
Disaster.  
Friday night I’d dropped to 5.0 before bed so abandoned the idea as certain it would not work. 
Also thought about work and movement of mealtimes.  
Saturday 
07:55 BG 6.5
08:05 6 units NovoRapid 
08:25.  Breakfast.   64 carbs porridge toast and Banana 
14:03.   BG 9.1
14:22.    8 units NovoRapid 
14:40.     Lunch.   86 carbs.   Chicken and vegetables pie.  180g Smash.   100g carrots.  15g gravy granules.   94 g Apple.   75g instant custard. Mug Coffee and pint water

So far so good
16:51.   BG 10.1.  Pre driving.  Up to Tesco’s for fruit marg and yoghurt.  
19:37.   (For late dinner) started to feel hungry.  
          BG 3.3.   Oh flip.   3glucose tabs
19:47.  BG 3.6.    3 glucose tabs. 
19:58.   BG 4.3
20:14.  BG. 7.0
20:15.   6 units NovoRapid 
20:25.   Dinner.   75 Carbs.  Pollock fillet. 180g smash.  100g mixed vegetables.   100g broccoli.  15g gravy granules.   150g fat free Greek yoghurt.  20g sticky toffee cake.   Mug Coffee 
21:28.  BG 11.3
22:30.  BG 11.3
23::10  DiabetesM app said all active insulin used
23:33 BG 7.7.   Let’s start overnight test. 
23:34.  7 units Lantus 
Alarms set to wake up
02:30.  BG 3.1.   Fffffff
5 glucose tablets 
2:40.  BG 4.5.   End of test
2 slices wholemeal toast.  29 carbs 
03:30 BG 7.8
Go to sleep 
09:30 Sunday wake up
09:32. BG. 6.1
Must phone Diabetes Nurse tomorrow.   
Is Lantus too high.  Evening ratio wrong  expiry time of Active Insulin wrong or just WHAT?

Hopefully I coped well with situations and didn’t need any assistance. 
Have a good day


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Good Morning All
> A 6.1 for me this morning at 09:32 but that certainly does not tell the story.  Just hope DVLA are not too on the ball.
> Had spoken to diabetes centre nurse on Friday concerning having to have biscuits at bedtime so that wouldn’t go too low overnight.
> They cut the evening meal ratio to 10 carbs to a unit minus 1.   They also asked if at some stage I could test overnight at between 2 and 3 without eating at bedtime.
> So as not in work as on holiday I tried.
> Disaster.
> Friday night I’d dropped to 5.0 before bed so abandoned the idea as certain it would not work.
> Also thought about work and movement of mealtimes.
> Saturday
> 07:55 BG 6.5
> 08:05 6 units NovoRapid
> 08:25.  Breakfast.   64 carbs porridge toast and Banana
> 14:03.   BG 9.1
> 14:22.    8 units NovoRapid
> 14:40.     Lunch.   86 carbs.   Chicken and vegetables pie.  180g Smash.   100g carrots.  15g gravy granules.   94 g Apple.   75g instant custard. Mug Coffee and pint water
> 
> So far so good
> 16:51.   BG 10.1.  Pre driving.  Up to Tesco’s for fruit marg and yoghurt.
> 19:37.   (For late dinner) started to feel hungry.
> BG 3.3.   Oh flip.   3glucose tabs
> 19:47.  BG 3.6.    3 glucose tabs.
> 19:58.   BG 4.3
> 20:14.  BG. 7.0
> 20:15.   6 units NovoRapid
> 20:25.   Dinner.   75 Carbs.  Pollock fillet. 180g smash.  100g mixed vegetables.   100g broccoli.  15g gravy granules.   150g fat free Greek yoghurt.  20g sticky toffee cake.   Mug Coffee
> 21:28.  BG 11.3
> 22:30.  BG 11.3
> 23::10  DiabetesM app said all active insulin used
> 23:33 BG 7.7.   Let’s start overnight test.
> 23:34.  7 units Lantus
> Alarms set to wake up
> 02:30.  BG 3.1.   Fffffff
> 5 glucose tablets
> 2:40.  BG 4.5.   End of test
> 2 slices wholemeal toast.  29 carbs
> 03:30 BG 7.8
> Go to sleep
> 09:30 Sunday wake up
> 09:32. BG. 6.1
> Must phone Diabetes Nurse tomorrow.
> Is Lantus too high.  Evening ratio wrong  expiry time of Active Insulin wrong or just WHAT?
> 
> Hopefully I coped well with situations and didn’t need any assistance.
> Have a good day


Sorry to hear you have had a spate of hypos. It could be your own pancreas having a last hurrah but it is important to experience this before you go back to driving. Hypos are part of Type 1 and no matter how careful you are they do happen and this is good experience for you in learning how to recognize them and treat them and become confident of managing them. It is probably a really important part of the learning experience. I know this will cause you concerns over your job, but I think you were imagining that Type 1 bus drivers and HGV drivers somehow have to be super human diabetics that can prevent hypos at all costs which I think is an unreasonable and unachievable expectation. I think other diabetics may also perpetuate the myth by not reporting hypos or like you have I believe suggested, have 2 meters so that they can hide the poor results and only show the better ones because of this fear of loss of livelihood. The DVLA guidance allows for you having hypos as long as you are aware of them and can treat them effectively on your own without assistance, which you did on both occasions.... so well done...... 

The things I note are that you only waited 10 mins after treating each hypo to retest and re-treat. It usually takes about 15 mins for the glucose to act and bring your levels up and that is the general advice for the re-test timing I believe. testing too soon can sometimes cause you to over treat a hypo and end up see-sawing.  
You dropped after going shopping. For some reason this is a common trigger for hypos for many of us. I have no idea why, but worth keeping in mind. I have been stranded in the supermarket car park a few times when levels have dropped and I am too low to drive home. I now push my levels up a bit with a small carb snack before I go shopping and do a check whilst waiting in the queue at the till or whilst I am packing bags and regularly check my sensory awareness whilst I am shopping. Of course this is so much easier with Freestyle Libre.

I think you might really benefit from Libre to give you more information as to what is going on in between the spot checks and particularly overnight. It is quite normal for non diabetic people to dip low between 2am and 4am and sleep through it, so it is a natural phenomenon and may have been going on for some time without your knowledge but obviously being on insulin means that we are at risk of dropping too low and our liver being unable to brink us back up so it is to be avoided as much as possible. Libre can help with seeing your night time patterns and using that info to adjust your basal insulin or use a different basal insulin to better match your body's needs.

I believe that you may need finger pricks for your professional driving records but the Libre might save you a lot of finger pricks in between and enable you to head off some hypos before they happen, so worth discussing with your nurse.

Anyway, well done for managing things so well and hopefully you are now over the panic and starting to feel that the experience has had some positives. Far better to get these first ones over with now as be on the motorway with a bus load of passengers when you experience it for the first time.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Thank you Barbara for your positive comments 
Yes I do feel good that they were spotted and treated quickly.  
The 10 mins was said by the DSN when I was leaving it 45 mins.  I was confused by the DVLA ruling so was told to test after 10 mins of chewing glucose tablets and repeat until above 4 then wait the 45 for brain to clear.  15 mins sounds better so it could clear more accurately. 
I must admit walking round the supermarket has lowered blood sugar but hadn’t until now put the two together. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pattidevans

DuncanLord said:


> 20:15. 6 units NovoRapid
> 20:25. Dinner. 75 Carbs. Pollock fillet. 180g smash. 100g mixed vegetables. 100g broccoli. 15g gravy granules. 150g fat free Greek yoghurt. 20g sticky toffee cake. Mug Coffee
> 21:28. BG 11.3
> 22:30. BG 11.3
> 23::10 DiabetesM app said all active insulin used


Hi @DuncanLord It seems that your insulin duration is set at or below  3 hours.  ISTR Novorapid lasts much longer than 3 hours, more like 4.5... so you went to bed with some active insulin still in your system, which might explain the subsequent low.


----------



## freesia

I hope everyone has had a good day.

I just wanted to post this while i had it on my screen. My PB, though i doubt it will last long.


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> Hi @DuncanLord It seems that your insulin duration is set at or below  3 hours.  ISTR Novorapid lasts much longer than 3 hours, more like 4.5... so you went to bed with some active insulin still in your system, which might explain the subsequent low.


It was set at 3 hours in the app. 
I thought that the time of active insulin dependent upon the dosage so that if you had more units the time increased.  Wrong again Duncan. 
So I probably went to bed with active insulin in the system.
Thanks for the assistance but that raises more questions about how mealtimes can fit into work patterns and shift work.   Fun fun fun.
It’s a good job I have you forum friends to answer questions or look at results and suggest answers as medical professionals tend to give answers when asked and as a learner we don’t always know the questions to ask.


----------



## Lily123

freesia said:


> I hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> I just wanted to post this while i had it on my screen. My PB, though i doubt it will last long.
> View attachment 19420


That’s really good!


----------



## freesia

Lily123 said:


> That’s really good!


Thank you! I know it won't stay at that but i'm taking it while its there. Definitely my personal best!


----------



## rebrascora

Very nice @freesia. Many congratulations! 
We all know that personal bests don't last but it gives you a great feeling when they happen, so enjoy your feeling of success and achievement. You deserve it, especially when there are so many frustrating times in between the PBs!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning                              - 4.3


----------



## SueEK

6.6 and holiday over so back to the rat race .
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 4.4 for me. LFT done and now need to get a little juice to stop any drop before i get in the shower...can't be having a hypo and be late for work as there's already too much to do. Roll on Friday!
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4.

Another early morning, been awake since 5 again! Mind buzzing about various things, mostly last night’s announcement. When is it going to end? Now I’m worried, all our daughters were out Saturday night at Christmas parties, as we were,  but I’m not concerned about us, we’ve had a good life and whilst I’d rather not pop my clogs just yet, I’d rather it was us than the kids. So, I’ve decided to see if I can volunteer to help out at the vaccination clinics, crowd control, car parking attendant, making cuppas for staff, tidying up, anything really, except doing the vaccinations of course, I’d pass out!  I’m DB checked, I drive, I’m flexible, I’m fit ( ish), my only concern is would they reject me as I’m classed as “ extremely clinically vulnerable”? I feel I need to do something this time as I couldn’t previously as I was shielding. I’m triple jabbed now and don’t feel quite as vulnerable anymore. But, where do I start? Think I’ll put an anonymous post on a local Facebook page to see if it’s feasible.

Busy day today, didn’t do anything much yesterday, we ( that’s the royal we, Mr Eggy was responsible) got the tree up. It was lovely walking into the living room and seeing it this morning and the smell of pine is gorgeous. It’s a pity you become nose blind after a few days. Washing to do, bed to change as I didn’t get it done before we went away as I usually do. I’ve written the vast majority of my cards, just a handful left to do and deliver/ post. Presents to wrap, still a couple to buy, and just a general tidy up of the house. Quiet week, apart from osteopath on Thursday so I’m hoping all Christmas prep, apart from food shop gets done by the weekend. Because next week is really busy, school holidays = childcare! 

Have a Happy Monday. Only 12 more sleeps.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 again today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning everyone! - 7.6


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 here.

Beautiful tree @eggyg!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.8 here.
> 
> Beautiful tree @eggyg!


 Ooh you’re back!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here and rising. Was a bit lower than I like to go to bed on last night, in the 5s, but still feeling stuffed from evening meal (a lot of meat and cheese) and didn’t fancy eating anything, so decided to dial back basal to one unit(instead of 3) instead, assuming all that protein would go on giving. What could possibly go wrong? Woke with a hypo at 2am after a steady drop, of course. Two jelly babies later, and I stayed steady for the rest of the night, but Dawn is on the warpath now.
Lovely tree, @eggyg , I failed to find a nice one at the farm shop yesterday, will try the local ironmongers later, I got a lovely one there last year.
Welcome back, @Bloden !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody 
7:11 BG 6.4. Within target. 15 units tresiba done.

23:35 4.7. Tiny bit below target and below 7-8mmol for bedtime. Bedtime. Had 3x rich tea biscuits 6g carbs. No humalog.
During the evening had 1x shot of baileys. 3x whisky & diet cokes. 1x bag of quavers 10g carbs. 1x roses chocolate.
19:32 6.4. Within target. Before tea. 7.0 units humalog food.
Tea 69g carbs. Tesco roast beef dinner 49g carbs, Muller corner fruit yogurt 20g carbs.
14:34 13.4. Above target. Reason unknown. Before lunch. 7.5 units humalog food. 2.5 units humalog correction.
Lunch 77g carbs. Tuna, mayo & onion sandwich 36g carbs. Batchelors cup a soup vegetable 19g carbs. 2x blue riband biscuits 22g carbs.
9:58 6.9. Within target. Before breakfast. 4.5 units humalog food.
Breakfast 36g carbs. 2x rounds of hovis medium white sliced toast 36g carbs. 1x dairylea cheese triangle 1g of carbs but counted this as 0g carbs.

Hope everybody has a good day .


----------



## TinaD

5.6 this a.m. Strange pink suffusing the ambient low cloud: must be dawn. Heavy weather forecast but plan to sally forth and buy the Christmas tree. I cannot bear cut trees so have to seek out one with a root ball or a pot. I shall plant it out on my birthday - I draw the line at starting a New Year with needles all over the floor.   Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Gwynn

My, my, last up this morning it seems. Sigh. Consistency 0/10

BG 4.5. All good.

My wife likes the new kitchen cupboard/shelf thing even though she doesn't yet know what it is really for. Far more importantly, my daughter, who came for a surprise visit yesterday, thought it was great too (receiving her approval for anything is nigh on impossible). Sadly her husband had locked himeself out of their house so she had to go home suddenly. Sigh. 

Today....nothing to do. But then that was true of yesterday and I spent the day rushing about (mostly to the shops getting food for my daughter and her daughter to eat....which they didn't. Sigh)

Have a great day today whatever you do...or don't do


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

7.9 at 7:30 been awake since 5am with pain in my neck.  Pretty convinced now that it’s a trapped nerve.  Very glad I’m seeing the chiropractor this afternoon.  Will probably have to go on the bus though as I can’t drive with this neck, can hardly move and hubby has to be in because the gas engineer is coming to service the boiler and fit the new hob.  

@eggyg lovely tree.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.1 for me xx


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.4.
> 
> Another early morning, been awake since 5 again! Mind buzzing about various things, mostly last night’s announcement. When is it going to end? Now I’m worried, all our daughters were out Saturday night at Christmas parties, as we were,  but I’m not concerned about us, we’ve had a good life and whilst I’d rather not pop my clogs just yet, I’d rather it was us than the kids. So, I’ve decided to see if I can volunteer to help out at the vaccination clinics, crowd control, car parking attendant, making cuppas for staff, tidying up, anything really, except doing the vaccinations of course, I’d pass out!  I’m DB checked, I drive, I’m flexible, I’m fit ( ish), my only concern is would they reject me as I’m classed as “ extremely clinically vulnerable”? I feel I need to do something this time as I couldn’t previously as I was shielding. I’m triple jabbed now and don’t feel quite as vulnerable anymore. But, where do I start? Think I’ll put an anonymous post on a local Facebook page to see if it’s feasible.
> 
> Busy day today, didn’t do anything much yesterday, we ( that’s the royal we, Mr Eggy was responsible) got the tree up. It was lovely walking into the living room and seeing it this morning and the smell of pine is gorgeous. It’s a pity you become nose blind after a few days. Washing to do, bed to change as I didn’t get it done before we went away as I usually do. I’ve written the vast majority of my cards, just a handful left to do and deliver/ post. Presents to wrap, still a couple to buy, and just a general tidy up of the house. Quiet week, apart from osteopath on Thursday so I’m hoping all Christmas prep, apart from food shop gets done by the weekend. Because next week is really busy, school holidays = childcare!
> 
> Have a Happy Monday. Only 12 more sleeps.


When I had my second Covid jab in May I had to catch buses to centre plus walk about a mile.   
When I got there I was only just on time but tested outside and found I was going a bit low. 4.8.  Was shown in to lady to answer questions.   
First thing I did was apologise that I’d have to eat a banana as diabetic.   She just smiled and showed me her phone connected to an insulin pump.   
Good luck.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.6 for me today following a better attempt at a basal test last night.  
18:35.    BG 6.0
              Phone call from an old friend 
19:15.    9 units NovoRapid 
19;35.   Dinner.    107 carbs 
23:46     4hrs 30 mins after bolus.  BG 8.0
23:50.    7 units Lantus 
03:17.    BG 7.3
Then asleep till now.   Missed the 05:00 alarm.   Yawn.  
So from 8.0 to 6.6 drop overnight with no food good?
Let’s see what the folk say today. 
Stay safe.


----------



## janw

6.8 for the third morning running, but also 6.8 for the last two bedtime readings ... is it stuck?? lol I shall test after food later, just to be sure and/or use the control solution for peace of mind!
Wrapping up completed apart from a couple of bits for our dog's Christmas and birthday, provided I don't hit on a forgotten bag or box of gifts (it has happened before, way after the day has been and gone!).
Grocery shopping with the daughter later this morning, chance of rain but mild. Quite busy this coming week with one thing and another.
Have a good Monday


----------



## Pattidevans

DuncanLord said:


> 19:15. 9 units NovoRapid
> 19;35. Dinner. 107 carbs
> 23:46 4hrs 30 mins after bolus. BG 8.0
> 23:50. 7 units Lantus
> 03:17. BG 7.3
> Then asleep till now. Missed the 05:00 alarm. Yawn.
> So from 8.0 to 6.6 drop overnight with no food good?


Novorapid should have been out of your system by the time you went to bed.  It looks as though your Lantus dose might be a tad too high... I  don't think you can get half unit Lantus pens, but the cartridges can be used in a Humapen which does come in half units IIRC.  @Lucyr might know.  I think she told me this years ago when I was on MDI.  On the other hand the drop isn't that bad and you didn't go hypo.

I wonder what comments others have.  @rebrascora ?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

7.4 this morning after completely losing the plot over the weekend, was very busy forgot to get on here and post, ate what I wanted including a load of Lindt chocolates that were meant to go in with someone's Christmas present, and generally not doing well, have another throat infection/cough, lateral flow tests are negative.

Work is crazy busy, never mind only 8 more days to work this year and then no more until 4th January, so just got to keep pushing myself on, at least I have now finished all 18 Christmas cakes, so going to start delivering them as we can't sit and eat on our table due to it being covered in boxes.  I'll put some pics up on the off topic thread with a warning so people don't have to view cakes if they don't want to.

At least I have some time to now clean up the house and ge presents wrapped only need to get a couple more now so going out with hubby tomorrow evening to get them.

Take care

Lorraine


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> Novorapid should have been out of your system by the time you went to bed.  It looks as though your Lantus dose might be a tad too high... I  don't think you can get half unit Lantus pens, but the cartridges can be used in a Humapen which does come in half units IIRC.  @Lucyr might know.  I think she told me this years ago when I was on MDI.  On the other hand the drop isn't that bad and you didn't go hypo.
> 
> I wonder what comments others have.  @rebrascora ?


Just spoken to DSN Lantus down by a unit to 6 and do a few nights of tests to see where we end up.    
Yes the NovoRapid is about 4 hours to 4and a 1/2  in system so that probably explains Sat night.  
I was always taught science was an exact set of measurements. This to be honest is guess and see. 
No wonder Aliens watching from UFO’s leave us alone. They can’t understand it either. 
Lol


----------



## Pattidevans

DuncanLord said:


> Just spoken to DSN Lantus down by a unit to 6 and do a few nights of tests to see where we end up.
> Yes the NovoRapid is about 4 hours to 4and a 1/2  in system so that probably explains Sat night.
> I was always taught science was an exact set of measurements. This to be honest is guess and see.
> No wonder Aliens watching from UFO’s leave us alone. They can’t understand it either.
> Lol


Good luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## rebrascora

I am late on parade so it will have to be a "Good Day" to you all!
6.8 for me but only after a correction earlier and I upped my evening Levemir to 6 units last night. Needing masses of insulin just now but I always get stressed at this time of year and not had enough exercise the last few days, so I guess it all adds up. 
I baked with real sugar and flour (and cocoa of course) for the first time since diagnosis last night to make a chocolate cake for my brother in law whose birthday it is today and just finished icing it, but as always my fudge icing wouldn't set and ran everywhere and the top tier kept sliding. I measured everything and followed the recipe exactly (for once) and still failed. Ended up beating icing sugar into it to stiffen it up but then of course I lost the shiny gloss. Must confess I found it really difficult trying not to lick the spoon and failed! (I can totally see why you have been having problems @Grannylorraine ) Also had to have a little taste of the off cuts just to make sure it was good enough for my lovely brother in law. Thankfully, it tastes better than it looks! Just had the tiniest of slivers to check.... honest    Think I will make some rum truffles with the leftover offcuts and icing and take them with me when I go over for Christmas dinner.... unless it gets cancelled. Just hope I manage to transport the cake without the top layer sliding off!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> I am late on parade so it will have to be a "Good Day" to you all!
> 6.8 for me but only after a correction earlier and I upped my evening Levemir to 6 units last night. Needing masses of insulin just now but I always get stressed at this time of year and not had enough exercise the last few days, so I guess it all adds up.
> I baked with real sugar and flour (and cocoa of course) for the first time since diagnosis last night to make a chocolate cake for my brother in law whose birthday it is today and just finished icing it, but as always my fudge icing wouldn't set and ran everywhere and the top tier kept sliding. I measured everything and followed the recipe exactly (for once) and still failed. Ended up beating icing sugar into it to stiffen it up but then of course I lost the shiny gloss. Must confess I found it really difficult trying not to lick the spoon and failed! (I can totally see why you have been having problems @Grannylorraine ) Also had to have a little taste of the off cuts just to make sure it was good enough for my lovely brother in law. Thankfully, it tastes better than it looks! Just had the tiniest of slivers to check.... honest    Think I will make some rum truffles with the leftover offcuts and icing and take them with me when I go over for Christmas dinner.... unless it gets cancelled. Just hope I manage to transport the cake without the top layer sliding off!


If Christmas dinner is cancelled or You have eaten the rum truffles in the next couple of weeks


----------



## gll

Could not sleep last night at all. Ended up awake until 6am.
Restarted metformin before I went to sleep (single tablet) and so far so good apart from a little boated (but I have been asleep for most of the time since then).

Woke up to 12.7 at 1pm after going to sleep on 17.8.

If this weekend has taught me one thing it is lots of little signs I had been ignoring and putting down to migraines or not sleeping well or thinking my blood pressure was raised might have been been blood sugars being high. Even my sleep has been very unsettled again. Everything came back with a vengeance.

The other thing I learned is what my body can cope with along side metformin, it can't cope with so well without it.

Anyways hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## eggyg

Well, what a day so far. I put an anonymous post on a local FB site. Before 9 o’clock I had a link to NHS volunteering service. I’ve registered on there and they are now checking my ID. I had two messages to PM, one was a pharmacy and one from a NHS vaccination centre. I messaged them and had phone calls back straight away.  I’m going into vaccination centre on Wednesday and maybe Thursday. They do about 1200 vaccinations a day at the moment. That’ll raise, it’s mostly to support the staff, I suppose I’ll find out on Wednesday.  They’ve added me to WhatsApp group where the volunteers say when they can go in.  I’ve been offered a permanent Tuesday, all day, from 4th January in a pharmacy where they do 90 vaccinations per day  at the moment rising to 360 from end of January. It’s to look after patients, before and after vaccination. Help staff, making cuppas, tidying up etc. I’ve declared my health issues, that’s fine by them. I’ve to do some online training before I start. They seemed to be thrilled I was joining them. Hope they won’t be disappointed. 
I’ve also done three loads of washing, stripped the bed, done all the ironing and just about to wrap some Christmas presents!


----------



## Pattidevans

I'm worn out just reading that @eggyg !!!!  Good for you!


----------



## crystalangels

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


mine had dropped just before i got up at 20


----------



## gll

Well things changed again.
Tummy been yukky again this afternoon so just had emergency consult on the phone.
Being switched to gliclazide (I think that's what she said) and to stop metformin.
Will pick up script tomorrow and then know the name for sure


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> Well things changed again.
> Tummy been yukky again this afternoon so just had emergency consult on the phone.
> Being switched to gliclazide (I think that's what she said) and to stop metformin.
> Will pick up script tomorrow and then know the name for sure


Do you get your test strips on prescription? If not and you are getting put on Gliclazide  then I'd ask to have strips prescribed as they can cause hypo's and your more likely to obtain them on prescription then xx


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Do you get your test strips on prescription? If not and you are getting put on Gliclazide  then I'd ask to have strips prescribed as they can cause hypo's and your more likely to obtain them on prescription then xx


yeah I got them on script already. Thanks tho <3


----------



## ColinUK

Just realised I’d not posted this morning!
Was a 6.0 on the nose today. 
Did a pesky little 5km run this morning before arguing with the GP surgery that I hadn’t missed two appointments recently because they’d never told me I had them. 
No I didn’t attend them but I didn’t miss them!

I’m this close to changing GP surgeries but it’s a bit of a crap shoot whether a new one will be better or worse than the existing one I guess. 

Used the oven properly today and can confirm it works. Roasted a chicken with celeriac mainly (plus an onion, couple of carrots and a parsnip). Smothered the bird in baharat and shoved a lemon in the cavity. Delicious!


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi Colin

If you intend to change surgeries may I suggest you have a look at the new surgery's website (they should have one) and see if they have a Patient Panel.  There should be a way for you to get in touch with someone on the panel and ask what they think of the surgery.  You can also use this website to get information on the new surgery as to whether they are any good or not https://www.cqc.org.uk/help-advice/help-choosing-care-services/choosing-gp

This is also a great website https://www.nhs.uk/service-search/find-a-gp where you will find patient reviews and ratings.

Good luck!


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Novorapid should have been out of your system by the time you went to bed.  It looks as though your Lantus dose might be a tad too high... I  don't think you can get half unit Lantus pens, but the cartridges can be used in a Humapen which does come in half units IIRC.  @Lucyr might know.  I think she told me this years ago when I was on MDI.  On the other hand the drop isn't that bad and you didn't go hypo.
> 
> I wonder what comments others have.  @rebrascora ?


You can use lantus in a half unit pen I think? It’s made by Sanofi so I’d assume the junior star which I use for apidra.


----------



## freesia

Well, i had a text today saying i've got an appointment for my diabetes review at the GP surgery next Monday. It will be the first review i've had in 2 years and the first one since being discharged by the DSN. I'm assuming Monday will be just the usual height, weight, blood test as they can't really talk to me about anything else without the HbA1C. Dreading what they'll say about my weight though as it has gone up, although in my defence i did lose 5 stone before diagnosis and i haven't put it all back on.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.7


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
And the score on the door is 5.6


----------



## Gwynn

I should have posted earlier at 4am but I got caught up looking for an item on Amazon after doing the blood test.

Still, BG 4.6 this morning. Pulse seems low again at 47 but I feel fine.

Bought some more wood yesterday. Today I build a utility room shelf thing. The tiny utility room (such a posh name !) used to be our entire kitchen. How we managed before is quite beyond me, but we did.

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing, or not doing.


----------



## SueEK

6.2 today. Back to work with a bang yesterday. Took nearly 2 hours to get computer up and running with everything I need on it, they have had a change of systems last week, what a headache. Then had a new registrar in for some training before I even started on the work. 3 GPS have Covid and a couple of receptionists so not feeling particularly safe. Was ready to go home by 9am. Today is another day, hey ho.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

And here’s me thinking I’d be first on! Has everyone got seasonal insomnia today?
Anyhoo, a very early good morning to one and all. 5.7 today. Been awake since 3.40 when I registered 4.4 on the Libre, Mr Eggy said I should have a JB, I said no, half an hour later I was 5.5! I’m always right!

Lots on my mind, as per this time of year. But I’ve also got another awful task today, received my annual letter/ card form a friend down south. Her husband has been diagnosed with stage 4 lymphoma, she hasn’t said which one, but he’s had six chemo sessions which they’d hoped would put him in remission. Unfortunately, there hasn’t been any change. He’s 61. We all went to school together, like Mr Eggy and I, they started “ courting” at 15. Ended up living in the same street when we married and had our eldest daughters within days of each other. They moved away in 1986 and we’ve only seen each other a handful of times since, but we always write at Christmas. So, another letter/ card to write where the words are hard to find. 

Busy day ahead, shopping and prepping meals, as I start my new “ job” tomorrow at the vaccination clinic. I’ve to be there at 8.40 so they can show me what’s what. Blimey, haven’t had to be anywhere that early for four and a half years! It’ll be dark when I set off. I’ll just walk, it’s about 50 minutes. Quite excited I’m able to give something back but also a little nervous. 

See you tomorrow, have a good day. 
* * edited. I have re read that and it sounds like my friend has more than one hubby!  I meant I didn’t know what type of lymphoma.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today. 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Nikki53

TinaD said:


> An undeserved 5.7 and glad to see it. Overspent my carbs budget yesterday - combination of dark skies, cold, wet, and (lets be honest) greed promoted by all those images of Christmas food. The more I think about it the more I feel that Ramadan is a more sensible way of marking a religious festival - not sure what stuffed turkey, marzipan and mince pies have to do with Christianity. Foully black morning here - hope it is better with you all - only 10 days to wait and the daylight hours begin to lengthen.


I've got a count-down to the solstice on my screen top...


----------



## Nikki53

Morning everyone. 
7.3 today.
I got sloppy yesterday. It was the old "I deserve a reward" thing. Need to find a way of eating sensibly without it feeling like a discipline/punishment. Its absolutely not that I feel hungry; I just want to eat. Uggggh! 
And of course, I'm the only person in the history of our species who has ever felt that way ...
Ho hum.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning everyone!
Extremely happy with todays waking number of 5.3


----------



## gll

Morning all.
17.5 on waking.
Heading into town first thing to pick up prescription and supplies. Slightly apprehensive with the changes and will yell loudly in general if I run into issues I'm sure .
Kids been briefed about hypo risk and shown how to do a bg test and told what to do. Obviously hoping they don't have to.
Feeling a bit out of sorts with my bg screaming at me all weekend so will be glad to have it come down.
(will update my signature when I am back home with correct medication and dosage - think its gliclazide)

Right, off to shower, make some boiled eggs for brekkie and get organised.
Have a fabby day everyone x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 4 dropping fast, 1 JB  and 30 mins later was a massive 13!!! Eh? How did that happen? Finger prick showed 9.7, phew! Not great but better.
@eggyg, good for you. Good luck.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

(((Hugs))) to you and your friend @eggyg. Such sad news.

We got back from holiday on Sunday to a freezing cold house and no gas - eek! The pipes are being replaced in our area, so they’d switched us off without talking to us first...not a great policy IMHO. Anyhoo, problem solved yesterday and house nice n toastie today, phew.

My fav emoji has disappeared!


----------



## TinaD

5.7 this morning. Weather better than BBC prophesized. Refuse to believe  meteorology is scientifically based when the BBC and the Met Office so frequently disagree. Quite sure they are out on the roof, fingering their seaweed, and muttering arcane gibberish...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here, seems a popular number this morning.
Got a 'Teleclinic appointment' with the hospital this morning, i.e, they ring and have a chat and if anything needs following up they then book you in for a real appointment. I’m only seen by the hospital to get my Libre prescribed, so it’s a good way of checking in without me having to trek to the far side of Oxford.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 for me today xx


----------



## ColinUK

GP appointment today at 09:20

08:15 the phone rings and it’s the GP 
This is the zero bedside manner so I just cut to the chase and give him a run through of what’s been going on. Prescription for tranquillisers which I probably won’t take but makes him feel he’s doing his job. 

Asked about whether he’d seen the request from Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority for complete medical records to be sent over and he said it’s not showing on my records. Was requested 6th Dec and there’s a deadline. He’ll chase it up. 

All in all it was fine. Brief. Perfunctory. I’ll check the consultation notes in a bit and correct them if necessary (usually is!) but done.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me earlier. 

Dez


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all - 6.4 for me


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning, so it isn't stuck on 6.8 after all ha ha!
Off to the hospital this afternoon for son's l-o-n-g awaited physio to start, "only" 22 months since his last op, cast came off 3 weeks later as Covid struck and, yes, he got it followed by his dad and then myself. Two telephone consultations with his consultant until he finally got to see him this year in July. He got discharged as the op was a bigger success than anticipated, but was told he needed physio to get him walking correctly. Physio said he'd hear from them by the end of that week .... move on until December and a telephone consultation finally happened, but they can't assess him for what exercises he needs to do until they actually see the problems - so, at very long last, today's the day! I can feel a Subway visit coming on whilst we are there, I will try and resist!!!
Have a good day all


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 today, feeling really rough again with this cough, tired, achy, etc.  Work is stupidly busy, like everyone has suddenly remembered all the projects they should have done this year and now this unexpected thing called Christmas and the Christmas shutdown is coming up, I mean it is not like we have Christmas every year and that it always falls on the same date.  Then they get angry with me when I tell them I do not have the resources to support these projects, and that they did not follow the correct procedure of informing us they had projects coming up so that we could balance leave requests against the work we knew was coming through.  Yesterday, I didn't get a lunch break and despite starting an hour early today only just eaten breakfast and that was because hubby brought me back a croissant when he got his paper and I know I shouldn't eat that but not likely to get time to stop at lunchtime and eat anything either.

SOrry haven't had time to catch up on posts in this thread, will d that this evening.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning people...
5.6 this morning and a fairly straight line on the Libre.  Time in target has dropped to 79% (probably due to a couple of nasty spikes yesterday) but at least no hypos!

Saw the chiropractor who is just lovely.  Yes it was a trapped nerve in my neck, that he has hopefully freed up.  He said it would be a bit sore today, but I'm coping with it with the aid of paracetamol.  Also had an appointment with the GP (in person at the surgery!!! - She's also lovely) and she has changed my BP med from Amlodipine to Felodipine.  Whether this will solve the widely swinging BP we shall have to wait and see.

Got most presents wrapped now, except for two for hubby that I need a couple of things to add to.  Will get them on Thurs when we meet friends in Truro for lunch.

Off to make butternut squash and creme fraiche soup.... plus liquidise the leek and potato soup I made last night...

@eggyg I admire you no end, but 8:40???? Eeek!  Also, sorry to hear the bad news regaqrding your friend's husband.

@ColinUK hope your GP finally sorts things and sends the records.  Glad the oven has worked OK.  The gas man came yesterday and installed our new 5 burner hob.  I am well pleased with it as it's really solid unlike the flimsy thing the builders installed.

@Gwynn you are lucky to have a utility room.  I really miss the one we had before we moved.  The kitchen here is about 2/3 of the size of our old utility.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning. It was 4.6 for me earlier after a nice LONG sleep and no corrections. Must make an effort to get to bed earlier on a regular basis as it makes such a difference to by diabetes. I have had far too many late nights recently, mostly sitting up waiting for corrections to kick in. I have had almost a week of eating more "normal" food and I am going back to my low carb way of eating. I feel better on it and my levels are so much more stable and I have had horrible cravings, wanting more even after I have eaten a big meal. I can feel my feet starting to slip on that slippery slope and I want off it before I lose control.

@eggyg It is a testament to your fantastic personality that you can make a "funny" even in the midst of such sadness. So sorry to hear about your friend's husband. Hoping for the best possible outcome for them. Good luck at your new "job" and good on you for volunteering. I am sure you will brighten the experience for everyone involved as well as no doubt improve the efficiency of the process.


----------



## Lanny

11:11 BS 4.8 which follows yesterday’s trend of 14:11 BS 4.2 I’ve been waking a bit on the low side from too much bolus before going to bed: cut it down a bit more last night & still need further tonight & see if I can wake a bit more comfortably in the 5’s? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

I’m tempted to make my own filo pastry. Someone please talk me out of this madness.

For making mince pie parcel things I hasten to add. I’m not just going to make filo and do nothing with it!
The mincemeat is homemade and as low carb as I can reasonably do (nuts, courgette as apple, few dates, heavy on the spicing) and I’m thinking filo is relatively low carb compared to shortcrust and lots of family are allergic to all sorts of nuts so can’t use almond flour.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I’m tempted to make my own filo pastry. Someone please talk me out of this madness.


Even Mary Berry admits to buying her Filo!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Even Mary Berry admits to buying her Filo!


Yeah but she’s old!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Yeah but she’s old!


She wasn’t always old!


----------



## ColinUK

Seems simple enough…
https://www.goodto.com/recipes/michel-roux-s-filo-pastry


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK  I couldn't decide between the laughing emoji or the Wow or the Oh No!
It is starting to sound as though that Dr should have sent men in white coats this morning instead of tranquillizers! 
Just how much do you love cleaning the kitchen??? 
Personally, I like to try to set myself up for success and set challenges that are actually achievable but I admire your ambition.
I am not sure that youth is an advantage. I would guess the best filo pastry makers will be the rather old  because they have spent a lifetime perfecting the technique. 
.....
But please don't let me discourage you!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Seems simple enough…
> https://www.goodto.com/recipes/michel-roux-s-filo-pastry


I’d never get it rolled out to 0.5mm thick without it ending up in holes!
I have a feeling they made the contestants make it on Bake Off this year.


----------



## rayray119

i think it was 7.6 desptrite having a ramdom stickers at around 11(oberislly injecting for it).. i tested my blood surger because i was felling a bit odd but i was fine then that stickers was calling me so it would have been rude to ignore it


----------



## Pattidevans

Honestly, I have made most kinds of pastry with reasonable success, but filo was a spectacular fail!  It's far more difficult to roll thin enough to use.  My Apple strudel was jolly stodgy!

I admire your ambition though and wish you well....


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning errr sorry good evening everybody 
7:12 BG 5.6. 15 units of tresiba was done.

23:43 BG 9.9. Tiny bit above target. Bedtime. Couldn't resist my 2x rich tea biscuits 12g carbs.
21:38 7.2. Within target. Random test to see what BG was after my meal out.
20:06 4.3. Entered this test result into my bolus advisor after eating to get bolus advice for meal.
Meal out classic chicken new yorker 25g carbs and which which included 2 chicken breasts 0g carbs. Topped with smoked streaky bacon not included in carb count because I didn't eat it. Melted cheese and bbq sauce 0g carbs because I scraped this off. Served with fries 18g carbs. 2x onion rings 7g carbs. Garden Peas 0g carbs. Half a grilled tomato 0g carbs. 1x gin & diet coke.
19:41 4.3. Tiny bit below target. Before meal test.
19:11 4.9. Tiny bit below target. Did this test as a random test to make sure I wasn't hypo before my meal arrived.

Hope everybody has had a good day today


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I’d never get it rolled out to 0.5mm thick without it ending up in holes!
> I have a feeling they made the contestants make it on Bake Off this year.


They did, but to me it didn’t look as thin as when I’ve seen  90 year old Greek women making it! 
@ColinUK life is too short for stuffing mushrooms and making filo pastry!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 8.2


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.1 today. Was going to meet up with the Brighton area diabetes group tonight but it has now been cancelled due to Covid, shame but understandable. Managed to get hold of some lateral flow tests yesterday as work don’t provide them anymore - amazed that the NHS aren’t being provided with them as before. Checked on the app and apparently there are now none available in a 30 mile radius  Last day of work this week, hooray.
Have a good day all x


----------



## Kopiert

6.1 this morning. Had a little rice last night so happy with that.


----------



## eggyg

And behold…‘twas a Christmas miracle. 5.blooming 2! Woohoo!

Morning folks. I’m well chuffed. Up at crack of a sparrow’s again, but I have a job to do today. Did my ablutions before breakfast, LFT done, negative. I’m not good at them I must say, my eyes watered so much my specs steamed up and I couldn’t see what the heck I was doing! Then the sneezing started and my eyes watered even more! Needs must though.

I’ll love you and leave you. Speak tomorrow. Have a wonderful Wednesday. 10 more sleeps!


----------



## Nikki53

Morning world. 
7.0 today.
Onwards.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 on waking today 

my levels were a bit high yesterday evening so 6.5 this morning was welcome 

over last few days my arthritic ankle is swollen quite badly and painful 
hopefully the long awaited steroid injection comes very soon
will chase the orthopaedic department.

Looking forward to resting at the weekend, have a great day everybody


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Work today guiding two more drivers up to Norwich and back. 
This morning a 5.6.  
Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Checked on the app and apparently there are now none available in a 30 mile radius


I've had that, just keep checking, its a problem with the site.

Morning all, after a high of 13 going up fast overnight (finger prick 9.3) then every time i scanned over the next 5 mins it dropped to 11.2 (!), i woke this morning to a 5.2 ta-daaa!!!! I'll take that.

Well done @eggyg on your HS


----------



## DuncanLord

@freesia and @eggyg 
Well done on the HS.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. So dark out there.

5.1 this morning. So close!

Built the utility room shelving yesterday. It's a bit big and heavy...just right. Wore me out doing it though.

Today nothing planned...yawn. perhaps get off my backside and do the Christmas cards!


----------



## Lily123

Morning-10.4 oops


----------



## TinaD

5.9 this a.m. BG was weird yesterday achieving 8.6 at 4 hours after a breakfast of 350 cals and 10 carbs, checked an hour later at 9.1. Maybe unloading a trailer of straw put it up? 
Cancelled Christmas yesterday. Seems silly to encourage family from Oxfordshire, where Covid levels 4 times higher than West Wales, to come and share house for a week. So that'll be me sharing roast sirloin with the dog. Technology can come into its own and we can video call.
Mild this morning. Hope everyone feeling well.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Joining @eggyg and @freesia . I told you they were like buses, always arrive in 3s.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.4 here.

Congrats to all those with an HS this morning (so far) - nice work @eggyg & @Robin & @freesia.

Shame you had to cancel @TinaD but glad to hear you’re upbeat about it. Where in West Wales are you (I’ve been meaning to ask you)?


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  7.4 here.
> 
> Congrats to all those with an HS this morning (so far) - nice work @eggyg & @Robin & @freesia.
> 
> Shame you had to cancel @TinaD but glad to hear you’re upbeat about it. Where in West Wales are you (I’ve been meaning to ask you)?


4 miles from Llandysul, Ceredigion. Are you in the same neck of the woods?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> They did, but to me it didn’t look as thin as when I’ve seen  90 year old Greek women making it!
> @ColinUK life is too short for stuffing mushrooms and making filo pastry!


Although making chicken and mushroom filo parcels wouldn’t be a total waste of time.


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Joining @eggyg and @freesia . I told you they were like buses, always arrive in 3s.


Good job the HS isn’t in the 3’s.  
It would be adventurous and dangerous to go for these.  Lol.
Would it count as an extreme sport!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. And I’m never making filo pastry again!

It’s rolled out very thin and layered up ready to use today. Think I’ll make mince pies and maybe a chicken and celeriac one with left overs.


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin @freesia @eggyg  congrats on your HS’s!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @freesia @eggyg @Robin on those Specials.

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## janw

Good morning, 6.3 this morning - not bad after a portion of homemade apple crumble with squirty cream - did warn family it was made with sweetener instead of sugar so not to over-indulge.
I'm out most of today - got coffee morning in a while then "we" are all off to the carvery for a 3-course Christmas lunch - I won't eat 3 courses I'm sure, I might "dip into" the starter and dessert for a taster, but really looking forward to a small carvery with low carbs as it was so good last week.
Mild and sunny today apparently.
Had a rough night so will probably fall asleep when I do get home, so no worries if all you hear from me is a snore! lol
Enjoy your day


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning folks.

Congratulations to @eggyg, @Robin and @freesia

5.8 this morning.  Pleased as I made the mistake of opening the bag of Lebkuchen last night and one iced one is never enough.

@ColinUK well done on the filo.  You have my utmost admiration!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody 

Last night I changed my target range from 5-8mmol to 6-10mmol to try and get my hypo awareness back.

7:46 BG 9.5. Within target. Waking. 15 units tresiba done.

In the early hours couldn't resist 1x piece of chocolate orange which was in my bedside cabinet drawer. 5g carbs.
23:24 BG 8.3. Had 2x rich tea biscuits. No humalog.
22:14 BG 5.7. Tiny bit below new target range of 6-10mmol.
19:16 BG 5.0. Within old target range of 5-8mmol.
Tea. Tesco cottage pie, 1x round of hovis medium white sliced, muller corner fruit yogurt, 4x pieces of chocolate orange. 102g carbs. 9.5 units humalog food.

Please feel free to leave me some comments 

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today xx


----------



## gll

Morning peeps!
11.2 which after my latest trends of 17s makes me very happy  

Got doctors today for bloods (kidney function test) and to check on the fluid in my legs to see if we need to adjust dosages of water tablets. Have done my own bp reading to take in so we can safely ignore the reading taken in the surgery which will be shocking 

Right gotta get organised, will be time to get out the door before I know it 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Lanny

10:10 BS 9.3!  Swung up to the opposite side of the spectrum! But, with possibly about 4 hours of DP! Had 2 horrible nightmares in a row: 1st was about being chased by zombies & I twigged that I was dreaming, tried desperately to wake up; obviously didn’t, lost track of time for bit & found myself dreaming about being sucked to death by vampires & eventually woke from that with a serious nightmare hangover at 05:52! Still pitch black before dawn, switched on my bedside lamp trying to shake it off to get back to sleep but, couldn’t!

Can’t go back to sleep now when I feel I COULD as tesco shopping is coming 11:00 to 12:00 but, will try to get some after the shopping?

I cut back even further on yesterday’s dinner bolus & left myself at BS 8.8 before going to bed last night so, hopefully woke, 05:52, a bit higher in the 5’s, didn’t think to test, but, then laid awake for about 4 hours trying to get back to sleep! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Still a bit hungover with a headache & blurry eyes but, trying to shake it off! Don’t know what emoji THAT would be but, my eyes are a bit red so this one will do!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

6.9 this morning, which considering I had already walked about and last night's dinner was sausages in rolls.  Work is still a nightmare, but only the rest of this week and 4 days next week to then no more to January.

My little 3 year old granddaughter was admitted to hospital yesterday with pneumonia, she is on oxygen and having fluids via a drip, her mum has said that she has finally started drinking this morning and they have just reduced her oxygen flow so hoping she is improving now, it is just sad as exactly a year ago today my father in law died in that hospital and now we have the worry of Belle being in there on oxygen.

@freesia @eggyg and @Robin - congratulations on your HS today.

@ColinUK - good on you for making filo, it is the one type of pastry I have never attempted, I have had some epic failures even using ready made, I agree with Mary Berry on filo, life is too short.  Enjoy the fruit of your labour.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Colin uk. Very brave. I wouldn't dare try to make filo pastry. My ordinary pastry is a bit brick like.


----------



## Lanny

Hoping things get better for Belle & she pulls through this @Grannylorraine


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> 4 miles from Llandysul, Ceredigion. Are you in the same neck of the woods?


Oh, beautiful area. My dad’s family are from Ceredigion, so got a great big soft spot for it! We’re down in Saundersfoot. Maybe we can meet up once this crazy pandemic is over.


----------



## SueEK

@freesia I've had that, just keep checking, its a problem with the site
I wasn’t aware of that I’ll keep checking. Thanks x


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> 4 miles from Llandysul, Ceredigion. Are you in the same neck of the woods?


Ex Husbands family had a farm near Newcastle Emlyn so spent many holidays in that area. I believe the farm is now a craft supply and craft course place.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats to @Robin, @freesia and @eggyg on your HS’s. 
@Grannylorraine sending hugs and the biggest of wishes that little Belle is home very soon xx


----------



## rebrascora

10.5 for me this morning and that is with numerous stacked corrections (every hour or so) last night.... I even injected another couple of units of Levemir in desperation about 1am.

I've lost control with my eating for the first time since diagnosis with those higher carb meals eating out and leftovers recently and whilst I haven't had anything totally naughty (like half a packet of biscuits) I have picked at things I shouldn't like some of the left over cake trimmings and icing and had to fight not to eat more. Cravings were desperate last night.  

Fiasp just isn't interested in working once my levels get above 10. I have now been waiting over 2 hours for 6 units to bring me down low enough to eat breakfast and I am still sitting looking at my bowl of yoghurt, seeds and berries! Currently 7.8 but I'm not eating until I am down into the 5s otherwise I will be back up into double figures. Currently no sign of it heading that way as arrow is level but decimal places are starting to increase so it is drifting upwards again. Increased my Levemir this morning by 2 units as well. Feeling tempted to stack more insulin but will give it a bit longer.... Must get back to my low carb eating as I can't cope with these cravings and high levels are making me feel really anxious and just rubbish. Achieved a "personal worst"  on my Libre for the past 7 days of 80% with 17% above and some of those are in the top band. Still it can only improve!! Just need to be very focused and disciplined for a while to get myself back on track. I feel so much better on a low carb diet and I enjoy it, but just wanted to feel "normal" for a few events. Absolutely not worth the mental impact of uncontrolled BG and the cravings! Lesson learned and another 3 units of Fiasp going in....

@eggyg, @Robin and @freesia Many congratulations to the 3 of you on your House Specials this morning. Go Girl Power!


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Oh, beautiful area. My dad’s family are from Ceredigion, so got a great big soft spot for it! We’re down in Saundersfoot. Maybe we can meet up once this crazy pandemic is over.


Something to look forward to once Covid is on the run. Saundersfoot area is lovely too and quite handy for the food town of Narberth. When my daughter was little I lived at Princes Gate so we spent a lot of time on the local Pembs beaches.


----------



## gll

@Grannylorraine hope the little one improves. x
@rebrascora hope things work themselves out. stupid bodies doing stupid things. Its so hard with all the temptations around x

I gotta say I think I found the one nurse in my practice that I would request to see over anyone else.
She saw what dose gliclazide I was put on to start out with and immediately doubled it saying no matter how good I am with adherence to sensible carbs there's no way it is enough.
Doubled my dose of water tablets but can only start new dose once blood results come back (fri or mon ish)
Also fixed all my repeats out so all were right dose. gliclazide wasn't even on repeat list 
She just seemed to be switched on, not judgy, straight talking but very easy to talk to.

Was delayed with the pharmacist being on lunch so did my first unplanned lunch out. Proud of my sensible choice of just some sausage and bacon and a skinny cappuccino. In no way was because my meter was screaming "no epic carbs" at me 

Right, this afternoons job is to do all my wrapping. If I go MIA I've got lost in a sea of paper and sellotape.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine  thinking of you all. Please keep us updated x


----------



## freesia

@Robin Congrats on the HS.
@Grannylorraine i hope your little granddaughter gets well soon. Let us know how she is.
@rebrascora i hope your levels sort themselves out soon, though your "personal worst" of 80% is still pretty good. I get how you feel though, when mine went haywire a few weeks ago and i just couldn't bring the levels down, i felt a right failure. You'll get yourself sorted and back on track soon i know.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 this morning. And I’m never making filo pastry again!
> 
> It’s rolled out very thin and layered up ready to use today. Think I’ll make mince pies and maybe a chicken and celeriac one with left overs.


Well, I don’t want to say I told you so, but I told you so! Good on you for trying though.
I make filo topped chicken pie, a lot lower carb than standard pastry. I just scrunch ( bought) filo pastry sheets on top of filling and egg wash. Very nice.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Well, I don’t want to say I told you so, but I told you so! Good on you for trying though.
> I make filo topped chicken pie, a lot lower carb than standard pastry. I just scrunch ( bought) filo pastry sheets on top of filling and egg wash. Very nice.


Elaine, you must be reading Colin's post differently to me. I think it sounds like he had a success, not a failure.... in which case he is a total genius and needs to be on GBBO next season.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Elaine, you must be reading Colin's post differently to me. I think it sounds like he had a success, not a failure.... in which case he is a total genius and needs to be on GBBO next season.


I never said it wasn’t a success, it’s sounds like it was, but it was Colin who said never again! 
I once spent two whole days making a beef Wellington, it was delicious but a total nightmare to make. I also said never again!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I never said it wasn’t a success, it’s sounds like it was, but it was Colin who said never again!
> I once spent two whole days making a beef Wellington, it was delicious but a total nightmare to make. I also said never again!


I remember once making “proper” beef Wellington with the pancakes and everything. 
I am never, ever, in a million years going to do that again!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## gll

*yawns* morning. 9.9  single digits hype! (just lol)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I have spent way too much this Christmas!  should be fun. Mostly pretty dull kitchen cooking things as my wife is into cooking. I don't have a problem with that. Yum yum. Besides, I enjoy cooking too.

BG 4.7 this morning which is fine.

A bit tired right now but gotta go out after breakfast for at least a meagre 30 minutes of walking. At least it's not raining. A bit cold though. It's a hard life 

Populating the new shelving in the utility room (with pantry stuff) too this morning. I love that I call it that. It's basically a tiny room where I have shoved the washing machine but used to be our kitchen for over 30 years!

Not long until Christmas now. I have an appointment at the opticians on 23rd Dec to check on the healing of my left eye. It seems to be going well. I just hope the appointment isn't cancelled with all the Covid stuff going on. 

Have a great day today whatever you are/are not doing.


----------



## freesia

Morning everybody. After a sudden rise to 13 going up fast overnight(again!! Which came down really quickly over 5 mibs and finger prick showing 9.3) i have woken to an 8.8 this morning. Goodness knows what is going on with this sensor the last couple of nights.

2 more days left at work, though its party day today. 30 6/7 year olds over excited and bouncing around! Have a good day whatever you are up to.


----------



## Kopiert

6.2 this morning. Getting some semblance of control back!
….. maybe.    
@Grannylorraine i hope your grand daughter is feeling better.

Nick


----------



## Kopiert

freesia said:


> .
> 
> 2 more days left at work, though its party day today. 30 6/7 year olds over excited and bouncing around! Have a good day whatever you are up to.


That sounds like fun. Chaos and hard work no doubt, but pure joy for the kids. If you could bottle some of that and sent it my way that would be great. 
Nick


----------



## Nikki53

Morning all. 
7.7


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
An early start today, due to running a basal test last night.  Well an attempt at one!
See photos of App log book and you’ll see readings for whole of yesterday. 
I had to pilot another two drivers up to Norwich and back to Stansted.
Started off ok but then needed a couple of snacks before a late lunch.  
On way back needed a couple of snacks to keep things fully under control. 
At home by about 8:45pm.   If I have Dinner then definitely will have active insulin in system plus basal for overnight sleeping.   Plus not that hungry. 
So miss meal and finish lunchtime snacks.   No bolus but watch.   Then watch overnight by setting alarms.  
At 5:20 and a 5.0 got up and made breakfast.  
Is that how I should deal with my moving mealtimes?
Ps.  I think I’m now a human pin-cushion.


----------



## Lily123

Morning! - 12.1


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I remember once making “proper” beef Wellington with the pancakes and everything.
> I am never, ever, in a million years going to do that again!


I totally agree, I spent a week sourcing mushroom ketchup, I had to mould the pastry around a tin, three times I did that. The birds loved it though! Then all the faffing with mushrooms ( which I don’t even really care for). It was a total b**l ache! 
Why do we do it? ‘cos we can!


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 on the nose this morning. 

Took myself off to see the new Spider-Man film yesterday and it’s great fun. Willem Dafoe is his usual scene stealing self in a strong ensemble cast. 
If you fancy it yourselves then go. If I’ve kids or grandkids who like superhero films then take them!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Why do we do it? ‘cos we can!


Why do it? Because we don’t know any better!

Memories flooding back of making real marzipan from scratch once. Seem to recall it took 5 or 6lbs of ground almonds to make about 1lb of marzipan. 

It was undeniably delicious but being fresh it went off in days!


----------



## freesia

Kopiert said:


> That sounds like fun. Chaos and hard work no doubt, but pure joy for the kids. If you could bottle some of that and sent it my way that would be great.
> Nick


If i could bottle and sell it i'd be a millionaire   . It would be so good to have even half their energy.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

currently feeling like I have a head full of tasks and not enough time in the day…
Orthopaedic surgeons secretary called me yesterda, so at least that’s a start hopefully get to see him soon some x-rays done on my ankle and a injection very soon.

wife’s new phone arrived, that was interesting experience setting it up, 
think Samsung / Google know to much ..lol 
My Dad would’ve called it un-necessary technically 

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very respectable  5.8. Not as good as yesterday’s 5.2.Well done to my fellow star House Specialists @Robin and @freesia. 

Had my first day of volunteering yesterday. 8.30 to 5.30, apart from a half hour break, I never stopped. Was very busy in the vaccination centre, I was on “ crowd control” for the first four hours. It was like herding cats! Two queues, one for booked appointments and one for walk-ins, which could have been for any of the Covid jabs, different questions needed to be asked of the walk-ins. I felt like a broken record by the time I’d finished. Then after lunch I did more “ herding of cats”, but in the warm inside. Pointing folks in the right direction of the vaccination bays. Nearly everyone in the queue was on their phone and therefore was oblivious to the vaccinators frantically trying to catch their attention! Hence, my presence. My back was killing me by the end of the day, I haven’t had a stand up job since the 90s! I was going to walk home but I buckled and phoned Mr Eggy. Back in today but later, and not for as long, I wanted to see a whole day just to get the feel of the clinic, but don’t think I’ll be doing it again! Unless they are desperate. Felt good though giving something back. And Mr Eggy made the tea! Woohoo! 

Hope you all have a great day.

@Grannylorraine hope your wee granddaughter recovers soon, what a worry for you. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Why do it? Because we don’t know any better!
> 
> Memories flooding back of making real marzipan from scratch once. Seem to recall it took 5 or 6lbs of ground almonds to make about 1lb of marzipan.
> 
> It was undeniably delicious but being fresh it went off in days!


When I was young and enthusiastic ( you’re obviously still at that stage),I once made my own mince meat  and cranberry sauce. Another two I have never repeated! I hate mince meat and the cranberry sauce was apparently very bitter, I don’t like that either, and I made such a mess all over my hob! Just a few short years ago for a dinner party I made beef cheeks, marinated for two days in all sorts. Then I wrapped cabbage around them and moulded them into balls, all very Mastercheffy, and pan fried them, they were blooming horrible! Well I thought they were, everyone else liked them. I think sometimes when you spend so long making something you don’t want to eat it!  At least we can say we tried. Mr Eggy says I’m very trying!


----------



## TinaD

5.7 again - come on Mr Pancreas put in a bit of effort, I want an HS for Christmas. Yesterday got a largish carboard box packed with Christmas presents to, hopefully, post today, just waiting on a cuddly toy horse from Amazon for baby grandson. Got to get the next generation equine addicted...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here. Woke in the small hours with a 4.0, and had a jelly baby just in case, which I obviously didn’t need.
When I went for my booster, @eggy, I had to tap the man in front of me on the shoulder and point out that a vaccinator was frantically waving at him, he wasn’t on his phone, just staring blankly into space.


----------



## SueEK

6.1 today and off to Sainsbury’s.
Have a good day all x
@Grannylorraine hope Belle is feeling a bit better x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Good for you @eggyg! My SIL has been doing 7-hour days as a jabber. Where would we be without folks like you and her...

I hope Belle makes a swift recovery @Grannylorraine - in time for Santa. (((Hugs))) to you and your family.

Post-holiday PCRs came back negative, so off to see my mum today - at last! She wants to go to the beach for a bacon butty and a coffee. She knows all the juicy gossip, so should be fun!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  5.9 this morning with a nice flat line.

@Grannylorraine thinking of Belle and hoping she is getting better.

@eggyg and @ColinUK try Gordon Ramsey’s version of Beef Wellington https://www.gordonramsay.com/gr/recipes/beef-wellington/ it’s easy and turned out really well for me.  Though I only used 1 fillet and adapted the recipe accordingly.  I have eaten this dish on several different continents in good restaurants but never had the pancake recipe, so felt quite happy making it without.  We used to serve it in first class when I was flying.  We used to carve it on the first class trolley in front of the passengers.  If we were careful there would be lots of lovely leftovers for the crew. 

@rebrascora don’t feel down, it’s a fickle disease and never as controllable as we’d like to hope.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning All

Thank you all for your concern, I am happy to report that Belle is being discharged, they gradually reduced her oxygen yesterday and as she started drinking they were able to remove the fluid drip as well.  Daughter said she saw a real improvement in her yesterday afternoon, she sat up in bed and interacted with the staff and did some painting.

Anyway 8.4 for me,which is probably a combination of worrying about Belle, work stress and maybe the huge hot chocolate I drank after the Carols outside our local church.  

I haven't had time to catch up on all the posts so I will do that later, but wanted to thank you all for your kind comments and concern and let you have the update.

Lorraine


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine wonderful news


----------



## Lanny

10:21 BS 8.2 & heading in the right direction after yesterday 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 
The sun is shining brightly through the tiny gap in my bedroom curtains this morning & it’s sunny albeit a bit chilly! 

Great news about little Belle @Grannylorraine


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans  it’s been a long time since I last turned left on a plane. You soon get used to the little luxuries like space and decent food! 
I used to do transatlantic routes regularly, so regularly that I was on first name terms with the crews. Loved the level of service you got back then in the lounge too. 

What routes did you fly?


----------



## janw

6.0 this morning, big surprise as it was 7.6 at bedtime and I was feeling really poorly, I've pretty much done little but sleep since I got home from the carvery - and the less said about that, the better - such a disappointment after the lovely meal last week. In truth the manager was called and there were a lot of complaints made, plus we were split up rather than being able to sit together as in previous years, I could go on. Anyway the manager said she would deduct money off the bill for each complaint, but I don't know the result as I needed to come home with feeling rough. Such a shame. Going to take it easy today.
Enjoy your day xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I slept in BIG TIME but the result was worth it....
You can see where my morning Levemir started to kick in just before 7 (I injected at 6.30am and then dosed back off) and brings my levels gently downwards, which of course it wouldn't have done if I had got up, as FOTF would have kicked in. I dropped my evening Levemir by a couple of units last night after yomping up the hill twice last night with feed buckets and haylage for GGs, That looks to have held me pretty steady but the 2 cheese and biscuits I had before bed were probably unnecessary.
Pleased to report I am back to my low carb high, fat diet and feeling SO MUCH BETTER already. Not hungry and not craving makes such a difference physically and mentally and I slept soundly with no heart pounding in my ears and I stayed in target for the first evening since the 7th Dec. Much happier! Thanks so much for the supportive comments. I am not going to tell you what I did to break the cycle as you would be shocked, but it worked!

@Grannylorraine So relieved to hear Belle is on the road to recovery. That must have been incredibly worrying.

@eggyg You are doing a brilliant job and I do admire your spirit and drive, but your comment about herding cats made me wonder how other countries around the world manage and maybe this is why we are doing better at vaccination than most of the rest of the world.... because we Brits are normally world class at queuing. Clearly this is a social tradition which is starting to dwindle, like so many others.


----------



## DuncanLord

@rebrascora 
Well done Barbara on evicting that DF and getting a HS.  
The only problem for the rest of us is where has she gone?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good for you @rebrascora on the House Special.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> @rebrascora
> Well done Barbara on evicting that DF and getting a HS.
> The only problem for the rest of us is where has she gone?


For anyone who is unfortunate enough to find her turn up on their doorstep, she apparently has a real aversion to Mascapone cheese! It seems that it works a bit like garlic to a vampire.


----------



## Michael12421

Well done Barbara on evicting that DF and getting a HS.
The only problem for the rest of us is where has she gone?

She is probably moonlighting in some Santa grotto or other


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Well done Barbara on evicting that DF and getting a HS.
> The only problem for the rest of us is where has she gone?
> 
> She is probably moonlighting in some Santa grotto or other


Would hate for some poor unsuspecting Type 1 child (and their parents) to get her for Christmas!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everybody 
8:03 BG 7.0. Within new target of 6-10mmol instead of 5-8mmol. 15 units tresiba took.

23:41 8.3. Bedtime. Had 2x rich tea biscuits 12g carbs. Also couldn't resist 1x piece of chocolate orange 5g carbs. Had 1x whisky and diet coke during the evening. No humalog.
19:16 BG 11.1. Reason unknown.
Tea 111g carbs. 11.0 units humalog food. 1.0 unit humalog correction. Homemade beef stew. Tinned potatoes. 2 aunt bessie's dumplings. Muller fruit corner yogurt. 6x pieces of chocolate orange.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS.
@eggyg well done, a long day for you but greatly appreciated by many i'm sure.
@Grannylorraine good news that your grabddaughter is feeling better and will be home soon


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> @Pattidevans  it’s been a long time since I last turned left on a plane. You soon get used to the little luxuries like space and decent food!
> I used to do transatlantic routes regularly, so regularly that I was on first name terms with the crews. Loved the level of service you got back then in the lounge too.
> 
> What routes did you fly?


I flew worldwide i.e. Longhaul.  I started on VC10s and 707s then onto Tristars and lastly on 747s.  I was mostly on married rosters with my husband when I was on 747s.  The early days were brilliant as we went to places where you felt like Michael Palin.  Not always great accommodation back then but very adventuresome.  I've been to most cities in the USA, lots of South American trips as I spoke Spanish,  through the Pacific staying in Hawaii and Fiji, onto Australasia... and all through the African continent, middle east, far east etc.  Loved it and did it for nearly 20 years.

I can tell you were flying on 747s as you mention turning left when you got on!   Oh the good old days!  I don't think it's quite as luxurious these days.  Hubby remembers the lounge well, but I was never on 747s when they had one.


----------



## gll

okay so I went to bed at 7pm with a headache and slept for 6+ hours so _technically_ this is a morning reading. Kinda crashed without much for dinner but...
7.3 
yes seven. no one in front of it, just a single little seven 

Got to do a PCR test later on (no symptoms, just some indirect contact and needing a clear PCR so I can step in and help out with nephews new baby due to other family members testing positive and midwife now demanding any visitors have a negative PCR).
When filling out the home test form, the "are you willing to do an antigen test that will involve finger pricks if asked" question, I have always said no because eww needles. Happily checked yes because I'm a pro now .
Hopefully the results that come in (today?) from other members of the family and are clear and should be a good indication of mine and sons results.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## Pat91

Good morning all, 7.8


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

4.7 here and happy with that

Daughter called us yesterday to invite us for Christmas day. Logistically it would have been difficult but on top of that my wife was not keen to share Christmas. Sad. So it will be just the 2 of us Christmas day. Worse, far far worse....no turkey too. The cost is staggering but I do like turkey.

Nothing planned for today.

Populating the utility room larder was fun yesterday but I discovered so much junk and out of date foods in some of the cans in the kitchen. So easily done. Cans sometimes just get buried and ignored. Kitchen cupboards now have a better sense of order. Wife has not been bad about it too as I had to move some of her stuff. (She still protects it all with sealing up with tape).

I am in disgrace, I think, I started 'collecting' Christmas presents for my wife and daughter a while ago and the little collection has grown a lot bigger than I expected. Whoops.

Oh, and, have a great day whatever you are or are not doing today

Ps I discovered yesterday, from my brothers wife (in a Christmas card) that he died this year from Covid compkications on top of his extensive diabetic problems. I urge you all to consider getting Covid jabs and boosters (but that is just my personal view)


----------



## Nikki53

Morning.
7.9 today.
It's slowly creeping up, despite me being really careful with food - my carbs are always below 140gms. Not sure how to get them lower without living on eggs and fish.
I'm hanging on to the idea that increased exercise will tend to raise BG at first.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today 
busy morning for mr today, need to be out the house at 7 
have a good day all


----------



## Kopiert

6.6 this morning. My excuse is that I hade been up and doing things (dog!) for about an hour. 
Happy Friday. First day of my hols.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.9 for me and its the last day at work for 2 weeks. I'm so glad, completely shattered. It was an effort to crawl out of bed this morning and i'm tearful with tiredness. Oh well, i need to put my happy jolly face on for the next few hours then i can come home and sleep. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.2 today. Still rather warm down here in the south. Realised I don’t have a card for my granddaughter so popping out to local shops as need a new vape as well.
Have a good day x


----------



## rebrascora

Morning All! 
6.6 on the Libre with a vertical upward arrow but only because 2 JBs were kicking in. I supposedly had 2 excursions into the red last night at 2.30am and 6am. Finger pricked both and they were 5.1 and 4.1 but I did treat them both. Bit disappointing for my Libre stats after I managed a day and a half completely in range and I reduced my Levemir by 2 more units (down to just 3units) last night and I had cheese and crackers before bed, so did all the right things and still a bit of a fail. Having said that, I feel sooo much better having got my diet back on track. Cravings have stopped and I feel great and it is such a relief. Didn't need any Fiasp yesterday at all and after a week of multiple corrections every day, that was almost like having a day off from diabetes!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here. Was a bit high at bedtime last night,(blame the mince pie) and relied on basal to bring me down overnight, which it unhelpfully didn’t. You can be sure that if I’d gone to bed on normal levels it would have dropped me like a stone.


----------



## Lily123

Morning everyone! - 10.5


----------



## TinaD

5.2 this a.m.  as wished for yesterday - has Santa come early? Got the kids presents posted and the wrapping paper put away. Good thing we decided to cancel as son-in-law has just caught C-19 but fortunately isn't too bad. Fingers tightly crossed for the rest of them. 
Meanwhile planning my campaign for a solo Christmas. My Mother, who enjoyed misery, used to look about for every program which gave an excuse for remembered grief and accusations of lack of sympathy for her self induced tears. I take a different road-  so any suggestions for funny, interesting, thrilling films on Netflix or other downloadable sources would be most welcome as not much I fancy on the TV.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here.

So sorry to hear about your brother @Gwynn.

Must finish the Xmas shopping today. Then a busy weekend planting a hedge, giving Gwennie a haircut (can’t tell which end is which atm  ), and getting my booster. I love being busy!

Nice work @TinaD !!! I like all the old cheezy sing-alongs like The Wizard of Oz, Sound of Music, High Society...I’ll get my coat.


----------



## rebrascora

@TinaD Many congrats on your House Special this morning. Good old Santa! 
Afraid I can't help with film suggestions as I don't have a TV. I revisit my book case. Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy is always good for a giggle and a bit of nostalgia.
Hope your son in law continues to have a smooth ride with the virus and keeps it to himself.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Hope everyone is well. 
Total surprise today as my meter came up with a 5.2.  Thought the display would not give such a reading. 
Well done @TinaD on your HS.
Stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

@DuncanLord 
WooHoo! Another one! Nice work!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody 

8:03 BG 14.4. Reason is this because I've changed my target range to try and get some hypo awareness back? I've changed it from 5-8mmol to 6-10mmol. 15 units tresiba done. 2.0 units humalog correction.

22:55 BG 12.0. Above target. Reason unknown. Bedtime. Had 2x rich tea biscuits 12g carbs. No humalog.
18:59 BG 8.9. Within target. 
Tea 89g carbs. 8.5 units humalog food. 0.5 units humalog correction. Tesco cottage pie. 4x quality street chocolates. 4x pieces of chocolate orange.

Hope everybody has a good day .


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and TGIF to all you wage slaves. 4.6. 
 After my Libre low glucose alarm waking me up twice through the night, first time I ignored it, ( don’t try this at home folks, it’s not big and it’s not clever) the second  time I had some Kendal Mint cake, still only got it to 4.6 this morning.  This is an almost unprecedented waking number for me. I can only blame another hard day at the coal face ie vaccination centre. What was supposed to be a half day for me ended up being another 8 hours. Five of those spent outside on crowd control. I’ve a sore throat today, I’m not very big and so don’t command much presence, so I have to shout. We have to ask everyone three questions. Have you tested positive for Covid in last 28 days? Have you been in contact with anyone in the last seven days who’s tested positive? Do you have any Covid symptoms? I tried to say it to a group at a time to save my voice! It never worked! Vaccine centre closed today. Back open tomorrow but I’m having the weekend off, back in Monday and Tuesday afternoon, I decided going in on a morning it’s harder to get away! It’s actually good fun, most people are very happy to be there and grateful, I did have cause to scold someone yesterday. A big strapping guy, in his 40s, asked how long it would be. I replied I wasn’t certain. His reply said it was ridiculous he had to queue as he had to get to work and he never queued like this  for the first two. I told him Boris hadn’t decreed 1 million vaccinations had to be done everyday back then,  and as a volunteer I resented being spoken to like that! He soon shut up! I may be little but I’m feisty! 

Have a fab Friday folks. It’s nearly Christmassssss! 

@rebrascora congrats on your HS yesterday. Re herding cats, young people don’t like queuing I don’t think, and most of the visitors to the centre are young. They stand looking on their phones and sort of weave about! The centre is a church in the middle of town and so it’s a busy thoroughfare and we need to keep the pavements clear, it’s quite funny really, they are all over the place! They are usually compliant when I asked them to line up. 

@TinaD i can’t help with the Netflix etc bit as I only have “ poor peoples telly” as my neighbour once said about us! But I did laugh at the description of your mother. I really thought you were talking about my mother-in -law! Oh and big congratulations on your HS. 
@Grannylorraine so glad your granddaughter is feeling much better. What a relief for you all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For no apparent reason I couldn't get to sleep until the wee small hours and consequently woke a lot later than usual.
But look what it produced.


 And congratulations to my fellow specialists @TinaD and @DuncanLord. 
Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today (same as yesterday as completely forgot to check in this thread yesterday!)

Stressed as not finished buying presents yet and running out of time! xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.8 today (same as yesterday as completely forgot to check in this thread yesterday!)
> 
> Stressed as not finished buying presents yet and running out of time! xx


Don’t get stressed about buying presents!
Adopt my system that’s been working well for the last 40 years.  
Xmas shopping starts at 16:00 on Christmas Eve and if not finished by 17:00, well there’s always Boxing Day when there will be price saving due to a Sale.  
Totally relieved the stress.  Although it could be just a male thing.


----------



## Kaylz

DuncanLord said:


> Don’t get stressed about buying presents!
> Adopt my system that’s been working well for the last 40 years.
> Xmas shopping starts at 16:00 on Christmas Eve and if not finished by 17:00, well there’s always Boxing Day when there will be price saving due to a Sale.
> Totally relieved the stress.  Although it could be just a male thing.


Whilst a great idea 1 - I don't go out and 2 - even if I did there are literally no shops in my town to get anything! Well ok if you just want a smelly gift set but nothing else!    xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning 

@MeeTooTeeTwo @TinaD and @DuncanLord -congratulations on your HS today.

@rebrascora - congratulations on your HS yesterday.

8.2 for me today, but I have totally lost the plot ate chocolate and treated myself to a huge hot chocolate from the Costa machine in our local Tesco Express after yoga last night.  Someone please give me a big kick up the backside remind me I am diabetic and had things under control.

Have a good day everyone, looking forward to only having to work 4 days next week.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> 5.2 this a.m.  as wished for yesterday - has Santa come early? Got the kids presents posted and the wrapping paper put away. Good thing we decided to cancel as son-in-law has just caught C-19 but fortunately isn't too bad. Fingers tightly crossed for the rest of them.
> Meanwhile planning my campaign for a solo Christmas. My Mother, who enjoyed misery, used to look about for every program which gave an excuse for remembered grief and accusations of lack of sympathy for her self induced tears. I take a different road-  so any suggestions for funny, interesting, thrilling films on Netflix or other downloadable sources would be most welcome as not much I fancy on the TV.


We hugely enjoyed the Marvellous Mrs Maisel, 2 series of about 6 episodes.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> I flew worldwide i.e. Longhaul.  I started on VC10s and 707s then onto Tristars and lastly on 747s.  I was mostly on married rosters with my husband when I was on 747s.  The early days were brilliant as we went to places where you felt like Michael Palin.  Not always great accommodation back then but very adventuresome.  I've been to most cities in the USA, lots of South American trips as I spoke Spanish,  through the Pacific staying in Hawaii and Fiji, onto Australasia... and all through the African continent, middle east, far east etc.  Loved it and did it for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I can tell you were flying on 747s as you mention turning left when you got on!   Oh the good old days!  I don't think it's quite as luxurious these days.  Hubby remembers the lounge well, but I was never on 747s when they had one.


747’s and other things but “turning left” was always first or business apart from when it was upstairs or the really cramped one with the pointy nose. 
I bet you’ve got some stories to tell!

I remember the tale of the first class passenger who was a right pain in the neck. Constantly being disruptive and rude to stewardesses etc then they developed a cough so the stewardess brought her a tray with one knife on it and said “For your throat madam”. 

I asked if it was possible to hold a flight up once because I wanted to shower and change from office clothes before boarding - coach and business were boarded and they just kept plying 1st with the delights of the lounge until I was ready to board. We took off about 15-20 mins late I think. 

Different times, different world, different me.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> We hugely enjoyed the Marvellous Mrs Maisel, 2 series of about 6 episodes.


Mrs Maisel is good. 
Also I’d recommend Hawkeye on Disney+
The Good Wife and The Good Fight are both worth watching and are both available somewhere to stream - I think TGW is on Prime maybe and TGF latest series is on All4. 
There’s a really interesting glass blowing competition on Netflix called Blown Away 
And if you want to add AppleTV into the mix then there’s Ted Lasso, Foundation, Invasion, Calls 
Oh Netflix also has Power of the Dog which is likely to win Oscars 
Disney has The Big Leap which so shouldn’t work but it’s better than the U.K. original. Also worthy of a mention on Disney is Only Murders in the Building which sees Steve Martin and Martin Short (together with Nathan Lane) do their thing with an elegantly bonkers plot.


----------



## ColinUK

Went for a run this morning. Didn’t check distance as it was a totally free run - just shoes on and go. Stop when I’ve had enough - rest- go again etc 

BG when I returned was 5.5


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> 747’s and other things but “turning left” was always first or business apart from when it was upstairs or the really cramped one with the pointy nose.
> I bet you’ve got some stories to tell!
> 
> I remember the tale of the first class passenger who was a right pain in the neck. Constantly being disruptive and rude to stewardesses etc then they developed a cough so the stewardess brought her a tray with one knife on it and said “For your throat madam”.
> 
> I asked if it was possible to hold a flight up once because I wanted to shower and change from office clothes before boarding - coach and business were boarded and they just kept plying 1st with the delights of the lounge until I was ready to board. We took off about 15-20 mins late I think.
> 
> Different times, different world, different me.


Cor, you'd never get away with delaying a plane these days, though I understand they now have showers on board.  Actually on the VC10s and 707s if you boarded at the front then F/c was to the right.

I like the one where a very snooty pain of a pax asked the stewardess  "What is the staff situation in London".  The stewardess responded "I am sure you will have no difficulty finding a position madam".  Yes, lots of stories... lots of famous people who were eccentric and strange.... I was quite overwhelmed to meet Ringo Starr  until I realised he was actually mad as a box of frogs!  I was terrified of Bob Marley and the Wailers when they boarded, thinking "here comes trouble", but they were absolutely delightful and gave the crew tickets to their concert in Jamaica.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning people

A bit late posting today but managed to get an appointment with the chiropractor almost as soon as I woke up.... so been there and hopefully he's put paid to the last of the irritating trapped nerve in my neck.  Anyway 8.8 this morning - disappointing but not unexpected after well over-treating a hypo yesterday afternoon that left me high for the rest of the day.  Went to bed on 13.4. Probably partly the fault of the Ciabatta and Stilton and Fig bake.  Had an extended bolus on the pump so didn't correct.

Congratulations to @TinaD @MeeTooTeeTwo and @DuncanLord for the HS!

@Gwynn please accept my condolences on the passing of your brother.  Not a nice way to learn about it.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> The Good Wife


Have you seen all of them? We watch it on Alibi and I have to say I'm not so keen on it now after series 5 xx


----------



## janw

Didn't get the chance to pop in earlier, but got a 7.1 this morning, bit higher than I like but am still feeling under the weather, plus had one of those wake up at 3.00am and can't get back to sleep nights - grrr! Went shopping with daughter and granddaughter, felt a bit dizzy from time to time. I'm still thinking it could have been that awful meal at the carvery as my stomach just hasn't felt right either - silly them emailed me a survey of my visit - bet they're wishing they hadn't!!! lol 
Going to catch up a bit then take a nap.


----------



## DuncanLord

Unfortunately got the munchies this afternoon so it will probably destroy the good BG readings. 
Just seen the section on mince pies and remember @rebrascora attempting to describe how to manage these high sugar/ carb things. 
Possibly cut down on the pastry by not putting the top on them. 
Just a question though.  Would a nice pie without the top be called a ‘topless tart’?


----------



## rebrascora

DuncanLord said:


> Just a question though. Would a nice pie without the top be called a ‘topless tart’?


Naughty!!  (wiggling eyebrows emoji)
Mine were fully clothed Lidl mince pies, I'll have you know (primly looks over reading glasses emoji) and the secret for me was to inject about 1.5 more units than they should need (according to the carbs on the box), wait until Libre showed my levels to be 5 and dropping and then eat slowly with a good dollop of cream cheese or cream after zapping in the microwave with a capful of rum poured under the lid. Obviously I can't speak for how that would work for you.


----------



## freesia

Congratulations to @TinaD @DuncanLord and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS! Well done.


eggyg said:


> long it would be. I replied I wasn’t certain. His reply said it was ridiculous he had to queue as he had to get to work and he never queued like this for the first two. I told him Boris hadn’t decreed 1 million vaccinations had to be done everyday back then, and as a volunteer I resented being spoken to like that! He soon shut up! I may be little but I’m feisty!


Good for you @eggyg!! Some people are so rude!!


----------



## Nikki53

Morning all.
7.5 today.
Nothing in the diary today, so the shower is going to have to be cleaned ... And the desk tidied ...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

5.1 BG this morning. A near miss.

Nothing planned for today

Update:

Just been out for a short walk. Short because it was so cold on the breezy beach. 45 mins only. I would have gone further except for the cold. Nice to be back home is the warm with a hot mug of coffee with double cream (10g). I shall leave the normal tea with skimmed milk, but I do have some green tea to try. Never tried it before...

Have a great day whatever you are or are not doing


----------



## SueEK

7.4 this morning. Not a very good night, up 3 times. Saw my friend last night which was nice. Not sure what I’m doing today.
@Michael12421 are you having a nice lie-in this morning?
Have a good day all x


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.6 for me today on the meter at 07:05. 
Upwards and onwards.  
Stay safe.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today.
 Had a strange day yesterday, BGs wise. I’m a creature of habit and have the same thing, carb wise, for breakfast and lunch. So there isn’t any guesstimating. The two days I spent on my feet earlier in the week resulted in almost being in hypoland with ages until teatime and needed JBs. Yesterday by 5pm  I was heading that way and I’d never set foot out of the house! I’m never idol but nothing too strenuous was undertaken. I decided rather than chomp on sweet sickly stuff to have an early tea. It was a pasta dish and didn’t take long, I didn’t pre bolus but was down to 4.1 just as we sat down to eat. Decide not to bolus and sort it out later on. Later on never happened! I moved to the dizzy heights of 5.2 two hours later, then 5.6, and was still only 6.6 at bedtime so had a small slice of toast! I woke at 2.30 and was 6.3, exactly what I woke on this morning at 7 o’clock. Am I cured? Have I grown a new pancreas? Or just the after effects of two days “ grafting” for a change? NB I don’t have a lot of pasta, 50grms of dried tagliatelle, about 35 grams of carbs. You watch, I’ll be sky high today. Oh the fickleness of D. 

No big plans today, just housewifey  stuff, maybe a walk to deliver some Christmas cards and buy some bread. Looking forward to the Strictly final, I’m so disappointed for AJ, she was my favourite. Rose to win now. Have a super Saturday. Seven more sleeps!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. A bit foggy out, hope we can see our riding instructor from the other side of the arena.


----------



## Michael12421

No @SueEK , I was up as usual at 5.30 BUT it has taken three and a half hours and 15 strips to get a reading!
An unbelievable 16.1,
I have this trouble with Sanofi strips all of the time and getting really angry about it.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> No @SueEK , I was up as usual at 5.30 BUT it has taken three and a half hours and 15 strips to get a reading!
> An unbelievable 16.1,
> I have this trouble with Sanofi strips all of the time and getting really angry about it.


Oh no, what a nightmare. Normally I’m saying hope you get those numbers up but today it’s I hope it doesn’t take too long to come down. Those strips don’t sound good but glad you are ok. Stay warm x


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> “Morning all. 6.3 today.
> Had a strange day yesterday, BGs wise. I’m a creature of habit and have the same thing, carb wise, for breakfast and lunch. So there isn’t any guesstimating. The two days I spent on my feet earlier in the week resulted in almost being in hypoland with ages until teatime and needed JBs. Yesterday by 5pm  I was heading that way and I’d never set foot out of the house! I’m never idol but nothing too strenuous was undertaken. I decided rather than chomp on sweet sickly stuff to have an early tea. It was a pasta dish and didn’t take long, I didn’t pre bolus but was down to 4.1 just as we sat down to eat. Decide not to bolus and sort it out later on. Later on never happened! I moved to the dizzy heights of 5.2 two hours later, then 5.6, and was still only 6.6 at bedtime so had a small slice of toast! I woke at 2.30 and was 6.3, exactly what I woke on this morning at 7 o’clock. Am I cured? Have I grown a new pancreas? Or just the after effects of two days “ grafting” for a change? NB I don’t have a lot of pasta, 50grms of dried tagliatelle, about 35 grams of carbs. You watch, I’ll be sky high today. Oh the fickleness of D.
> 
> No big plans today, just housewifey  stuff, maybe a walk to deliver some Christmas cards and buy some bread. Looking forward to the Strictly final, I’m so disappointed for AJ, she was my favourite. Rose to win now. Have a super Saturday. Seven more sleeps!


That’s a new one, and will have diabetics queuing round the block.  
*“Voluntary work at Covid Vaccine Centre Cures Diabetes!”*
That should get the internet buzzing with plenty of social media.


----------



## rebrascora

Greetings this frosty morning!
6.0 when I woke up to jab my Levemir at 6.30am but I had 2 excursions into the red again last night according to Libre. I was only aware of one of them which was treated with 2 JBs and it looks like the second dip came shortly afterwards which I really don't understand unless it was a compression low. I'm usually very careful about not sleeping on my sensor, but who knows. My levels certainly came up quite sharply from it without treatment and it wasn't a significant low so probably the only explanation.  Anyway, I am not overly concerned about it as I cut my evening Levemir by another 3 units last night to zero so no real active insulin on board and therefore more of a natural dip. I didn't double check it with a finger prick this time as I half expected it to happen but Libre showed 3.3, so it was likely about 4.3 in reality, which is quite comforting that my hypo awareness will wake me up at that. There was a time when I used to live in terror of nocturnal hypos but the reality is so much less scary and more just resentment that my sleep is disturbed. Of course I do all the right things to try to prevent them and that is a 7unit basal reduction over 3 days (-2,-2,-3) and cheese and biscuits at bedtime, but sometimes they happen despite my best efforts.... and of course Libre exaggerates   Still feel a lot better than being high all night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.0 for me.

Well, the numbers for next week’s pre-Xmas family get-together are dwindling - anyone with a social life (ie all my nieces and 1 nephew) has been pinged or has Covid...at this rate it’ll just be me, mum, OH n the dogs. Thank goodness for Zoom!  (All I want for Xmas IS a social life LOL).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning all

8.2, yesterday was a write off, don’t think I ate anything remotely healthy all day, more chocolate and two pod machine hot chocolates, work was stressful, my colleague said she was in tears, and having panic attacks.

anyway today I have my counselling session, then I am going for a run if I can stop coughing long enough, followed by housework stuff and wrapping presents while watching the strictly final.  Such a shame about AJ, although Rose has been my favourite from week one, I still loved watching AJ dance.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 today xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A bit later posting though not due to a lie in. I kept being woken by the low alarm and JBs were just not working long enough for me to have a decent rest. Anyway, waking level was 4.6.
Today is going to be a bit of a lazy day, good job really as the next few days will be busy.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 @7am today

today I will be mostly Mr Lazzy


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> That’s a new one, and will have diabetics queuing round the block.
> *“Voluntary work at Covid Vaccine Centre Cures Diabetes!”*
> That should get the internet buzzing with plenty of social media.


Oh, I might be up for a Noble Prize! “Granny grows new pancreas after standing up for 8 hours for the first time since 1997!”


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning which is better, was on the high side most of yesterday, even hitting 9.2 at one point.
Am feeling better this morning, which I'm glad about as it lets me enjoy my son's birthday.
Have a good day all


----------



## Lily123

Morning! 12.3


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  A not very good 8.9 this morning.  Had stayed in the green all night, but only just!  Stayed up watching “close to me” until 2am.  Total waste of time!

Ah well, I doubt it will be any better tomorrow as we are having friends round for a Wine And Cheese evening tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody 

8:04 BG 10.8 tiny bit above my new target of 6-10mmol. 15 units of tresiba done. 1.0 unit of humalog correction.

23:46 BG 6.8 Bedtime Had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g of carbs. No humalog.
21:07 After eating. Used the BG from before tea for bolus advice. 
Tea 56g carbs. 5.0 units humalog food. Chicken chow mein. Tried to weigh just the noodles on their own. 1st portion 253g weight. 37g carbs. 2nd portion 126g weight. 19g carbs. Had 1x whisky and diet coke.
20:33 BG 6.3. Before tea.
Before this I got really stressed because usually I only treat a hypo when I am below 4 and with 4x dextrose tablets which bring me up to a nice level but with my new temporary target of 6-10mmol and my loss of hypo awareness I need to try and keep my levels above 6mmol
20:18 BG 4.4. Ended up having 2x dextrose tablets because I was desperately wanting my meal.
19:57 BG 4.8. Had 1/2 a dextrose tablet
19:36 BG 5.3. Had 1/2 dextrose tablet.
19:04 BG 5.3. Had 1/2 dextrose tablet.

If anybody has a bit of time I would love some comments on all of this please 

Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> We hugely enjoyed the Marvellous Mrs Maisel, 2 series of about 6 episodes.


Thanks I will seek it out.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Have you seen all of them? We watch it on Alibi and I have to say I'm not so keen on it now after series 5 xx


Watched the whole lot and now watching The Good Fight. Loved them!


----------



## TinaD

5.4 this morning. Pretty satisfactory after a poor night with the wretched PA flaring up, however, the sun is shining this a.m.so I am hobbling outside with a grin. Hope everybody is also getting a few of the cheering rays.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

Park Run done. And it’s getting easier!


And baked these yesterday - low carb of course!


And, and, 5.6 this morning!!


----------



## gll

8.4 this morning and a much needed lie in  Within my 7-9 range for 2nd day in a row.

Rest of family had negative covid tests yesterday (woo) so likely ours will be too. Still need that result confirmed so I am free to go help with the baby  Hopefully get it back today/tomorrow.

Got kidney function results back yesterday and hurahh for one part of me that is normal . Means I can start the new dose of water tablets today and will spare you with details how that will work out.

Todays mission is to start working on the tescos online order. Delivery slot is Tuesday so plenty of time to plan stuff in moderation and make careful choices vs grabbing off the shelf in a panic


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> And baked these yesterday - low carb of course!
> View attachment 19464


I'm not drooling....much. Send some my way


----------



## ColinUK

I’m


gll said:


> I'm not drooling....much. Send some my way


 I’ll post you one. 

By *post* I mean _eat_ but it’s the thought that counts!


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Watched the whole lot and now watching The Good Fight. Loved them!


I just don't love it as much without Will, it doesn't have the same feel to it lol xx


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Park Run done. And it’s getting easier!
> View attachment 19463
> 
> And baked these yesterday - low carb of course!
> View attachment 19464
> 
> And, and, 5.6 this morning!!


Low carb? Either you have been attending the Boris' lectures on delivering accurate statements or you have a magic wand as well as a rolling pin. Mind you I am 100% convinced that there are neither carbs nor cals in panforte...just hoping Mr Pancreas falls for it.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> By *post* I mean _eat_ but it’s the thought that counts!


not entirely sure that's how it works


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I just don't love it as much without Will, it doesn't have the same feel to it lol xx


Give it time. It comes to a staggeringly good conclusion.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Low carb? Either you have been attending the Boris' lectures on delivering accurate statements or you have a magic wand as well as a rolling pin. Mind you I am 100% convinced that there are neither carbs nor cals in panforte...just hoping Mr Pancreas falls for it.


Lower carb than otherwise usual. 
Standard almond shortcrust and mix of alcohol sugars. 

Re the pan forte - has it been cut? If not then cut it and remove a slice. That gives the calories and carbs an escape route.


----------



## Bexlee

Been a little bit AWOL - life, read work, has been madness! Anyway 2  and a bit weeks off now in the very generous for holidays none normal world of teaching. I suspect there maybe some working from home to come too in the new year looking at the covid numbers. 

4.4 this morning little lower than I like. Putting it down to the stress of eye injection yesterday - good way to start the holidays! Feels a tiny improvement already. 

Enjoy strictly those that watch. Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## freesia

Well, i tried a proper pizza tonight for the first time since diagnosis. I got a shop bought one and used the carbs amount on the back of the box. I split the carbs, i thought i was doing things right. But....after the second dose levels kept going up...and up...  I feel headachy and sluggish, levels not going down, up to 14.4 (finger prick 12.8 atm) and needing 2u correction. Oh well, i enjoyed eating it but its not worth it for how i feel now...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 9.3


----------



## ColinUK

Well good morning one and all. 
Bit of a shock reading this morning for me after yesterday feasting on smoked salmon and cream cheese beigel, three mince pies, half a freshly baked cholla, two pints of beer and almost zero sleep. 
I honestly thought I’d clock in a 7+ this morning but nope - 5.8 
Did Park Run and scoffed the beigel afterwards and bought the cholla at the same time. Met up with the estranged friend in the afternoon for a walk and coffee etc and we talked a lot and ate mince pies. (We’re at least civil and respectful to each other and the friendship is salvageable but it won’t be the same as it was before. That’s not a bad thing but it’s going to take some effort on both of our parts to figure out the new landscape and boundaries etc.)
Came home and scoffed the half a cholla so an atrociously carb laden day. Popped to a local inn frequented by other gentlemen of the homosexualist persuasion a little later and had a couple of beers. 

I guess logging 20,000 steps must have balanced out some of the carbs. 

Just caught up on Strictly and it was the obvious fav who won and although they did well I was rooting for the other finalist who just blew me away with their show dance. 

C’est tout from me for now. Catch up with you all later I’m sure! x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.4 here.

Got my booster today - been advised to take a book because of possible queues, something along the lines of War and Peace or maybe a trilogy (I hope I don’t have to wait THAT long!).


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 6.4 here.
> 
> Got my booster today - been advised to take a book because of possible queues, something along the lines of War and Peace or maybe a trilogy (I hope I don’t have to wait THAT long!).


I don’t know why they don’t just line up say 100 people at a time and just do them all at once with a very long needle.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.6 this morning. Seems stable and happy in the mid 4's in the mornings.

Not sure what to do with today. Its very foggy, cold and dark out there right now at 8am!!! No way am I going on the beach for exercise in this. Did it once before and it was just too scary and freezing!!!

Still not decided whether we are going to have turkey on Christmas day. Probably will. Hmmm keeping the calories and Carbs down over Christmas is going to be a bit of a challenge I think. But I mustn't put the weight back on!!! We got some Garlic ball thingies from M&S. Looked great on the package. Looked odd and feeble out of the package. Looked and tasted great once cooked. We haven't bought a fancy cake.....yet.... 

Ordered three bins for the utility room the other day. Expected delivery 29th Dec. They turned up yesterday!! It is difficult to know when to ensure I am in for deliveries when they say when something will be delivered and then actually deliver at a completely random earlier date. Still, not complaining.

Ordered the last Christmas present yesterday evening. My wife chatted all day about wanting a pasta maker thing. Oh well, the deed is done now. It should arrive before Christmas.

Had my booster weeks ago. No bad after effects. A slight sore arm.

Watched Big Bake Holiday yesterday on ITV. What a great programme and what incredible cakes!!

Have a great day today whatever you do or don't do.


----------



## Pat91

Morning guys, I was greeted with a 18.6 this morning, thinking I definitely over treated my 3am hypo


----------



## Lily123

Morning! 8.3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today

@ColinUK I was also rooting for John to win xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

10.1 but not to bad as 17.3 at bedtime. I got something very wrong (carb estimate?). Let's go for <7.0 by lunch!


----------



## SueEK

6.6 for me today. Had grandson overnight, he’s very good but a challenge hiding 4 elves in places we haven’t already hidden them!! Carols in the road tonight with drinkies, not sure if I’ll partake or not.
Strictly was brilliant.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’ve had a much needed lie in and was rewarded with a 5.6.

I’m full of cold, I’m hoping it’s just a cold, sneezing for England, snotty, headache, cough. Oh dear! Think I’ll do a LF later. Still managed a 7.5 mile walk yesterday to deliver cards and do a bit of shopping. Thought it would clear my head, it didn’t, but it sent me hurtling towards hypoland, AGAIN, at 5pm. Another early tea. That was fine, needed to be finished and tidied up by 7 for Strictly. It was a great show, I would have been happy with either couple to win. 

Staying home today, we have a delivery coming, and I really need to do some sorting out in the house as volunteering tomorrow and Tuesday, just half days ( I hope). Also got a random letter on Friday asking me to make an appointment to see a phlebotomist for routine diabetes blood tests. I don’t usually get my review until April, can only think the hospital diabetes team have requested them as I have an appointment in January to see how I’m getting on with the Libre. I rang up late Friday afternoon and my appointment is 8.30 TOMORROW! Is no one going to the GP surgery anymore? 

I’m feeling very grateful today as it’s my 14th Operversary, today in 2007 they whipped out most of my pancreas and all of my spleen. And I’m still here bothering you lot everyday! 

Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me. I've decided not to have bought pizza again. Levels spiked to 14s despite split bolus and a 2ucorrection followed by a sudden drop and an alarm every 2 hours as dropping below mid 4s.

Strictly was fab. Both were amazing dancers. I preferred John's showdance though Rose's was beautiful. Both were winners though really.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 7.6 this morning, and got to sort out eating and sleeping as starting a ‘days’ work at 23:50.  Could either be absolutely correct or horribly wrong tomorrow.  
Have a great day.


----------



## TinaD

6.1 this a.m. Ascribing it to a surfeit of Dickens and not to the surreptitiously consumed mince pie. I was led astray, honest guv, by that bloke Colin saying low carb...It was the mincemeat wot dunnit.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning. Late on parade again but it was midnight by the time I got back from my sister's as the fog was horrendous driving home and then I had GGs to feed when I got back. Strictly was fab though and whilst I was a little disappointed with the dances the judges chose for them (particularly Rose and Gio's quickstep as I really wanted to see that Argentine Tango again) I did enjoy it and either would have been worthy winners. Thought Janette and Alijaz's (sp?) dance to Ed Sheeran was absolutely spectacular and they have to be my favourite professional couple. Those lifts were just "WOW!"

Anyway, to business.... 7.2 when the alarm went off to inject my Levemir.... Had to very reluctantly get up and get a replacement cartridge as I didn't have quite enough, so that put me up to 8.2 within a matter of 10 mins, so also injected a unit of Fiasp and went back to sleep and then woke up an hour and a half later on 5.6.... So take your pick.... Personally I prefer the 5.6.  

Jabbed 2 units of Levemir last night (ie +2) as I didn't do as much exercise yesterday and I ate a very big meal albeit low carb which usually means I need some basal to cover the later release from protein and fat. 3 units probably would have been ideal with hindsight but didn't want to risk 3 consecutive nocturnal hypos on my Libre graph.

@DuncanLord Good luck with your nightshift. Is it a one off? That may be a little tricky but at least when you are piloting rather that driving you can experiment and figure out a strategy to manage your levels and food with relative safety.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 this morning, been for a walk instead of a run as I did 10k yesterday.  Off to the crematorium later as dad would have been 87 today.  then out for lunch with my children and granchildren.

loved Strictly last night, so many if the dances had been in tears, although Rose was my favourite both were so wonderful that it didn’t matter which pairing won.

have a good day and take care everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all!

4.7 with a straight line overnight.  Surprising as we gave our “Christmas do” last night.  Unlike times before lockdown we didn’t invite lots of people and I didn’t spend days cooking for it.  We just had 2 other couples, called it a wine and cheese evening and put on lots of stinky cheeses, (one was so ripe it needed a spoon to serve) and several ciabatta loaves.  Followed up with Stollen cake and chocolates.  Goodness knows what time we went to bed, but didn’t wake until 9:30 today.  It seems we have agreed to all meet up again on Wednesday for a tour and tasting at the local gin distillery.  Oh well, it IS Christmas!

Have a good day everyone and @eggyg get well soon!


----------



## DuncanLord

rebrascora said:


> @DuncanLord Good luck with your nightshift. Is it a one off? That may be a little tricky but at least when you are piloting rather that driving you can experiment and figure out a strategy to manage your levels and food with relative safety.


Barbara, this is just a one time event, at the moment.   As you say a little tricky but needed, to test if this diabetes is living with me rather than me living with it.  
I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## janw

7.7 this morning, same as at bedtime .... blame the Chinese we had for son's birthday! We haven't even touched the cake yet! At this rate I think it will be a sniff it instead of a taste it! Ho hum.


----------



## gll

Slept in again.

1st reading 19.2 so rewashed wash hands, change lancets and new strip, test again, 20.8.
Ran another one on spare monitor and 18.4.

Went to bed in the 12s bit of confused as I had soup and (1) seeded bread 4 hour previously and started eating in the 7s and shouldn't have even hit 12 really (took my evening dose of gliclazide a little before soup).
Kinda figured I still had some active meds in me, it would just come down overnight.
Not sure if it just crept all night or came down and spiked again.

Anyway putting it down to "today ends in a y" and will retest in a lil while once gliclazide has kicked in.

Edit/update: +90 mins - 16.5 so coming down a bit


----------



## rayray119

Well finget pick before backfast was 8.7(wanted to check i wasnt actlly higher then what the libre was saying in which case i would have taken a bit more insullin. Ended doing a half unit correction at 4 in morning due to having mcdonalds chips at midnight but not spliting the dose. I need tp try not eating when i reduce my evening limer to see if the reduction actully works


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> I don’t know why they don’t just line up say 100 people at a time and just do them all at once with a very long needle.


Er, I think I’d rather queue for hours!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.8 for me. I've decided not to have bought pizza again. Levels spiked to 14s despite split bolus and a 2ucorrection followed by a sudden drop and an alarm every 2 hours as dropping below mid 4s.
> 
> Strictly was fab. Both were amazing dancers. I preferred John's showdance though Rose's was beautiful. Both were winners though really.


I make my own using Napoli bases and green pesto. I think a whole one is 86g carb then our own toppings on. I get a spike of about 11 with that. Split dose into 3 - as I start making about 45 min later and and hour after d finishing. 3 jabs I know but it seems to work!


----------



## Bexlee

4.9 this morning. Nothing planned except watching tv and book reading. 

Have a good rest of the day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon late to check in for me today.
BS was 8.0 @ breakfast time (didn’t test on waking today)

Hope everybody is having a great weekend


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> I make my own using Napoli bases and green pesto. I think a whole one is 86g carb then our own toppings on. I get a spike of about 11 with that. Split dose into 3 - as I start making about 45 min later and and hour after d finishing. 3 jabs I know but it seems to work!


I usually make my own low carb base (courtesy of a diabetes cookbook) but i really fancied a pre made one and hadn't had one since diagnosis. Can you buy the Napoli bases on their own then? Hubby mainly does the weekly shop so thats probably why i haven't seen them.   might be worth trying again and using your trick of 3 jabs.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> 10.1 but not to bad as 17.3 at bedtime. I got something very wrong (carb estimate?). Let's go for <7.0 by lunch!


Just svvrsped in at 6.9 pre lunch but 5.2 before evening meal!


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> I usually make my own low carb base (courtesy of a diabetes cookbook) but i really fancied a pre made one and hadn't had one since diagnosis. Can you buy the Napoli bases on their own then? Hubby mainly does the weekly shop so thats probably why i haven't seen them.   might be worth trying again and using your trick of 3 jabs.


Yes you can get in packs of 2 “large” or 4 small side plate sized ones. In Morrisons they’re found with the dry pasta section. We don’t have too often but nice when we do. My sister makes a fab pizza with either broccoli or cauliflower base. I can’t replicate it !


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everybody  hope you've all had a great day 

8:21 BG 5.4. Tiny bit under target 6-10mmol. 15.0 units Tresiba was done.

23:11 BG bedtime 4.5. Under target 6-10mmol. After rather a good night out. Had 3x rich tea biscuits 18g carbs.
19:01 BG after buffet 8.2. Test result was from before buffet.
Buffet 53g carbs. 5.5 units humalog for food. 2x pigs in blankets, 1x chicken pakora, 1x sausage roll, 1/2 bread bap with tuna & mayo filling on and cucumber, 1/2 bread bap with prawn & marie rose filling on, 3x cheese & pineapple on sticks.
18:25 BG before buffet 8.2. Used this test after eating for bolus advice.
13:38 BG before lunch 7.2. 
Lunch 49g carbs. 4.5 units of humalog for food. Wafer thin beef sandwich. 1x 2 finger kit kat.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Yes you can get in packs of 2 “large” or 4 small side plate sized ones. In Morrisons they’re found with the dry pasta section. We don’t have too often but nice when we do. My sister makes a fab pizza with either broccoli or cauliflower base. I can’t replicate it !


Thanks. Will have a look. I hope you are having a good start to the holiday.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

freesia said:


> Thanks. Will have a look. I hope you are having a good start to the holiday.


Tesco sell what I find a nice size. In packs of two, each one being ~45g carb. (And as outlined above they tend to be with the dry pasta.)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today. Off to work, have a good day x


----------



## Gwynn

Late on the forum this dark, cold morning. Good morning none the less.

BG 4.6 again. I think the BG machine batteries must be running out. It's nearly always in the mid 4's in the mornings now. It used to be in the mid to upper 5's. Not complaining though.

Just doing Christmas cards and a short 300 page Christmas letter 

I don't know about 2022 and how it will turn out but Christmas 2021 looks like it will be ok. A bit more plain than in the past but still, ok. Less than a week to go too.

Nothing planned for today. I must try to get out and do some walking. I have been a bit lazy this past week.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 after a night sailing very close to the bottom line. 
I’ve cancelled my volunteer shifts as I’m coughing like mad and feel rubbish. I’ve done a LFT, negative, just a bad cold. Still up early though as at the bloodletter’s at 8.30! I’ll drive down instead of my usual walking. I haven’t slept much. 

Nothing more to report, maybe just sit around feeling sorry for myself later! I really don’t have time to be ill! 

Have a good day. Five more sleeps.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Went for a walk yesterday morning as it looked nice and sunny. Five minutes up the road we walked into a bank of fog. By the time we’d looped round thinking, maybe we’ll go the other way towards the sunny bit, the whole area was covered.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Hedge-planting today, then got to trim off Gwen’s dreds before she gets a haircut tomorrow (hubby was too “I’m not hung over” to get of the sofa yesterday ).


----------



## freesia

Bruce Stephens said:


> Tesco sell what I find a nice size. In packs of two, each one being ~45g carb. (And as outlined above they tend to be with the dry pasta.)


Thank you. Will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.8 for me and had a good nights sleep as shown by the slight break in the data. Stayed mainly in target too.

Off to the docs this morning for D review, first one in 2 years. Then meeting a friend for lunch and to swap gifts. LFT done so i'm all set. Catch up with you all later. Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

I hope you feel better soon @eggyg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting a 4.5 this bloomin' cold morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 for me

For weeks Bruce was asking me what I wanted for Christmas and I couldn't help as there's nothing I really wanted, well today all I want for Christmas is a supply of reliable sensors! Yet another on the way out with it reading 3.6 with the finger prick being 8.4, I really am getting thoroughly fed up of them  xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all, 5.7 for me this grey morning. A change from yesterday's blazing sunshine when my gardening lad got the last of the fruit trees planted. He has 4 days off during Christmas break so, weather permitting, we can make a start on the shelter belt. Wishing you sunshine...


----------



## ColinUK

5.2


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.2


Congratulations!


----------



## rebrascora

Greetings everyone. 4.2 for me after a Lift tablet earlier. That is a Libre reading so actual BG is probably a little higher.

@Kaylz I really feel for you! Can't believe you have another duff one! No wonder you are so frustrated and disillusioned. Do you wear your arm strap all the time? Just wondering if it might somehow be upsetting the things. I am sure you will have considered that, but had to ask.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody  and for me it's day 1 of my school holidays.

8:05 12.4 over target 6-10mmol. Reason unknown. 15.0 units of tresiba done. 1.5 units humalog correction.

23:43 BG 5.4 bedtime. Tiny bit under target. Had 3x rich tea biscuits and some mature cheddar cheese.
20:07 BG 5.2. Random test. 
19:07 BG 6.5. Before tea. Within target 6-10mmol.
Tea 78g carbs. 7.5 units of humalog for food. Roast beef, tesco mashed potato 234g in weight, yorkshire pudding, carrots, peas & gravy. Muller corner fruit yogurt, 3x quality street chocolates.
14:40 BG 7.4. Before lunch. 
Lunch 49g carbs. 4.5 units of humalog for food. Tuna & mayo sandwich on 2x rounds hovis medium white sliced bread, 1x 2 finger kit kat.

I don't know if anybody knows the answer to this - why did my BG drop just after having my tea? I thought BG went higher after eating.

Hope everybody has a great day  X


----------



## gll

Went out to an outdoor carol service last night, came home freezing at about 8pm so got into bed to warm up a bit and crashed out (who was I kidding that I would stay awake).

Woke up at 1.30am on 15.9 (becoming a trend overnight it seems).
Managed to get back to sleep around 4 and got a much more sensible 8.9 on waking for 2nd time.

Trying to hit reset on sleep today at least. Going to be a long day


----------



## ColinUK

Forgive the brevity of the post this morning. Needed to rush off and do something so couldn’t linger longer. 
Anyway, hope everyone’s gearing up for as good a Christmas as is possible and I’ll catch up after yet another meeting with lawyers.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! And hopefully you feel better soon x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, bit grey here today.  Had a nice day yesterday though, virtual meet up in the afternoon and then a lovely video call with our neice and her fiance who live in California.  They get married on 27 Dec and unfortunately we aren't able to go for obvious reasons.

6.1 this morning - did have an oat and raisin cookie before bed as I was reluctant to go to bed on 4.5.  Could have done a temp basal but then the alarm would wake me when it ran out.

Congratulations on the HS @ColinUK

@eggyg dose yourself up with a nice hot toddy and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.5 this morning so an improvement, went out for lunch yesterday with my family and had 3 courses including a dessert, didn't eat much after it was a late lunch.  

Back at work today, still rubbish, but hey ho only 3 days to go then in the New Year it will calm down back to normal which although busy, is not as stressful as now, yes do get somedays or some work which is stressful but nothing like it was last week and has started so far this week.  

@eggyg - hope you are feeling better soon, I have had a cough for over a week now but all tests have come back negative.

@ColinUK - congrats on your HS.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Forgive the brevity of the post this morning. Needed to rush off and do something so couldn’t linger longer.
> Anyway, hope everyone’s gearing up for as good a Christmas as is possible and I’ll catch up after yet another meeting with lawyers.


So brief, it didn't stick in my mind long enough to congratulate you! Well done! I hope that great start to the day continues in the same vein for the remainder of it.


----------



## DuncanLord

@ColinUK 
Well done on the HS.   

@mum2westiesGill 
The drop an hour after tea.  Was it due to the high protein in the Roast Beef and Fat content of the yoghurt?   That may have slowed the food’s absorption so the insulin acted on what was left for the first hour before the food kicked in.   
I know on my bolus advisor ( although not tried it yet it has an extended bolus section to add extra insulin for high protein and fat meals).  
Although I’m guessing.  Perhaps the more knowledgeable people will be able to give a more accurate response.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

DuncanLord said:


> @mum2westiesGill
> The drop an hour after tea.  Was it due to the high protein in the Roast Beef and Fat content of the yoghurt?   That may have slowed the food’s absorption so the insulin acted on what was left for the first hour before the food kicked in.
> I know on my bolus advisor ( although not tried it yet it has an extended bolus section to add extra insulin for high protein and fat meals).
> Although I’m guessing.  Perhaps the more knowledgeable people will be able to give a more accurate response.


Thanks for this. I have had it happen a few times recently.
Which bolus advisor do you use? Also would adding extra Insulin be the wrong thing to do in this case?


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Back from my first overnight shift. 
Take your pick of what my waking average was as plenty of readings for you to go at. 
Just a one off at the moment.
It seemed to work with the sugar levels and eating at odd times, but not as well as I would have hoped.  There again it’s fitting Type 1 round life instead of life round type 1.
So experimentation is the order of the day. 
I’ll just post the screenshots of the log and hopefully someone will explain how to improve the results
With NovoRapid not being too Rapid and staying in the system for 4 to 41/2 hours never sure how to add extra as don’t want to stack doses of bolus. So having some snacks without bolus!


----------



## DuncanLord

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks for this. I have had it happen a few times recently.
> Which bolus advisor do you use? Also would adding extra Insulin be the wrong thing to do in this case?


I use the one in the DiabetesM app.   It shows the extra to get down from glucose readings to target of 5.6 and also extra needed at set times for protein and fats plus an exercise allowance.  
As I say I haven’t dared use it yet in anger although I’ve played with the figures to see what it recommends


----------



## mum2westiesGill

DuncanLord said:


> I use the one in the DiabetesM app.   It shows the extra to get down from glucose readings to target of 5.6 and also extra needed at set times for protein and fats plus an exercise allowance.
> As I say I haven’t dared use it yet in anger although I’ve played with the figures to see what it recommends    View attachment 19484View attachment 19485


I've got that app but the bolus advisor is to technical for me to set up.


----------



## DuncanLord

@mum2westiesGill
I think it’s basically set up at 1 unit per 10 carbs.
Exercise section tends to reduce the bolus by the correct amount but how else it works I wouldn’t like to say. 
Put figures into it and see what it says.   You don’t need to follow its advice
The software developers in ……..    Slovakia I think were helpful when I emailed them to see how to add extra categories for pre driving and whilst driving.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @ColinUK on your HS.

Well, been to docs and had full check up for D. BP good, weight a bit too much (i already know!) though i did tell her i do struggle with the exercise as i need carbs to keep my levels up/glucose to treat lows which also defeat object of exercise. I do find it hard but my portion size for meals isn't massive and the only time i snack is if i have 2 glasses of wine (and then its only a couple of crackers and cheese or a handful of buts). Oh well, i knew they would say something about my weight. 
She did say that i hadn't had a retinopothy app since March '20, i didn't realisr it was that long ago! She gave me the number to ring which i did. They said due to lockdowns they had a backlog and had to triage. Anyone who was deemed low risk was being put to a check every 2 years and i would get a letter after christmas for an app in March as i was deemed low risk.


----------



## khskel

I'm alive and kicking thank you very much ☺️.
Been busy recording and rehearsing.

Speak to you all soon.

XX


Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 10.1 after requiring some Lifts
> 
> @Robin @khskel was logging in (I check this if a regular doesn't post for a few days as at least that gives a hint that they are ok) but he hasn't for 9 days so very concerning
> 
> Hope @Bloden is also doing ok! xx


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> I'm alive and kicking thank you very much ☺️.
> Been busy recording and rehearsing.
> 
> Speak to you all soon.
> 
> XX


Very glad to hear it!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz I really feel for you! Can't believe you have another duff one! No wonder you are so frustrated and disillusioned. Do you wear your arm strap all the time? Just wondering if it might somehow be upsetting the things. I am sure you will have considered that, but had to ask.


I haven't had a strap on for weeks as I don't know where it is (last seen with Bubbles  ) but I wore it with the Libre 1 without issues 24/7 so I couldn't see that being the issue for any previous failures, this sensor was pretty much spot on for 6 and a half days and there's no hope of it pulling back as it's just drifting further and further out xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> I haven't had a strap on for weeks as I don't know where it is (last seen with Bubbles  ) but I wore it with the Libre 1 without issues 24/7 so I couldn't see that being the issue for any previous failures, this sensor was pretty much spot on for 6 and a half days and there's no hope of it pulling back as it's just drifting further and further out xx



In your shoes, I would be asking to go back to Libre 1 and see how you get on.


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning, glad it is back in the 6s again. I'm not sure how it will do the rest of the week with a bring and share lunch, my booster jab and a few temptations under my nose in the next few days, but we will do our best.
Shopping is done, lunch is over, now to have a cuppa and maybe a snooze.


----------



## BBravin

Steff said:


> Good game good game
> 
> Mine was 6.6 when I woke this morning.


6.2 this morning


----------



## Lanny

I’ve been very distracted the last few days & suddenly realised HOW long it’s been since I posted so, will now I remembered & before I forget again! 

My waking readings have been 6.5 today, 5.5 yesterday, 7.0 the day before that & 9.0 on Friday! Mostly 

Loved the Strictly final & very pleased to see Rose win although it was a pity that AJ was injured & didn’t dance! 

My youngest brother got married in Hong Kong where he’s been the last couple of years keeping my 96 year old dad company since the start of the pandemic & everything was seen/shown online: not quite the same; haven’t met my new sister in law in person yet! 

Hope everyone is keeping safe & well!  I’ll catch up at some point but, the next few days will be busy too. My asthma review is tomorrow & my covid booster is the day after.

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas & have a Wonderful Time!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> I'm alive and kicking thank you very much ☺️.
> Been busy recording and rehearsing.XX


Phew! I worry when one of us goes AWOL.  Phew! to you too @Lanny - I hope you get to meet your new SIL soon.


----------



## Holly5

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


----------



## DuncanLord

Welcome @Holly5 
Hope you enjoy this thread.   We generally seem fairly friendly and very supportive.  
Post away.


----------



## Kkayy

I've searched post after post but cannot figure it out so I have to ask....
What does HS mean? 
Things like this drive me mad  lol


----------



## rebrascora

Kkayy said:


> I've searched post after post but cannot figure it out so I have to ask....
> What does HS mean?
> Things like this drive me mad  lol



HS= House Special = 5.2
It is just a bit of fun really but it is the nominated optimal waking reading, particularly for those of us on insulin who can go too low as well as too high, but everyone gets congratulated for achieving an HS regardless of Type of diabetes or treatment. 
Hope you didn't try to research too many back pages before you gave up and asked.... (gulp emoji!)


----------



## Kkayy

rebrascora said:


> HS= House Special = 5.2
> It is just a bit of fun really but it is the nominated optimal waking reading, particularly for those of us on insulin who can go too low as well as too high, but everyone gets congratulated for achieving an HS regardless of Type of diabetes or treatment.
> Hope you didn't try to research too many back pages before you gave up and asked.... (gulp emoji!)


I dont want to confess the amount of back pages but it was a lot more than 10!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. First up today with a 5.7.
 Been awake on and off all night with this ruddy cold. I feel so bad I’ve just booked myself a PCR test for 8am. If I’m positive I’m aware it’s going to spoil Christmas big style, but better that than infect the entire family in one fell swoop. All fingers and toes crossed please. Just had a chocolate digestive as I needed to take some ibuprofen, I don’t do eating in the middle of the night, it’s taken me ages. Hopefully the pills will kick in soon, throat, head, face all aching. Apparently, the symptoms for Omicron are very like a heavy cold with night sweats thrown in. I get like that on occasion ( age related) but I’ve been absolutely soaked through everynight for days now. TMI! Sorry! Deep down I’m sure it’s “ only” a cold but better safe than sorry. 

Obviously apart from PCR test, no plans today! 

Have a good day folks, four more sleeps!


----------



## Michael12421

good morning - 8.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## SueEK

A 6.8 for me today as well.  Off to work, it’s not getting any better!! Have grandson later so busy busy.
Have a good day x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.8 today 

I had the both my eyes injected yesterday, I was expecting just one
as we thought the left looked like it was responding well to the injections.

I am the perfect example of why we shouldn’t miss appointments 
for retinal screening, and let diabetes run out of control (as I previously did)

have some floaters following the injections this morning when I move my head
but ok if I’m still, they will float off later I’ve had them before.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.1 for me today.   Off out for a walk when the sun comes up.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

5.8 for me this morning. Around 3.58 this afternoon we turn towards the sun.


----------



## Kkayy

7.7 for me on waking then 10.2 DP. Back to work after working from home due to isolating for 10 days, so happy to spend some time somewhere else!
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Just a quickie before going off for PCR. Couldn’t taste my breakfast at all this morning, tried the sense of smell test, a jar of pickles ( my true nemesis) nope! Oh dear! I’m not one for respiratory problems and don’t think I’ve ever lost my sense of smell or taste, hoping this is still only a cold.


----------



## Kopiert

A 6.3 this morning, and yesterday I forgot to post) 6.8.

The temptations of Christmas are now coming thick and fast


----------



## Kopiert

eggyg said:


> Just a quickie before going off for PCR. Couldn’t taste my breakfast at all this morning, tried the sense of smell test, a jar of pickles ( my true nemesis) nope! Oh dear! I’m not one for respiratory problems and don’t think I’ve ever lost my sense of smell or taste, hoping this is still only a cold.


Good luck with your test.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. At my telephone review with the hospital last week, the doctor suggested I reduce my overnight basal to eliminate the downward swoop (which then resolves around 3am and rises again). But all that happens (as I told him it would) is that I stay slightly more level, then swoop upwards in the morning. I’m up to 7.4 just while I've been typing this. I think we'll quietly kick that one into touch.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

Got everything crossed @eggyg - I _really _hope it‘s just a heavy cold.

Ouch! @goodybags - do eyeball jabs hurt? I hope they do the job. Ouch!


----------



## ColinUK

Normal service has been resumed with a 6.5 this morning. 

I’m off out for a gentle run as my knee is a little achy this morning for no obvious reason but want to do the run anyway. 

@eggyg  Hopefully you make a full recovery soon x


----------



## Gwynn

Eggyg I hope your test turns out negative and that you recover from your cold well before Christmas.

BG this morning 4.6 AGAIN !!!

Last Christmas present has finally been dispatched and will arrive tomorrow. Phew !


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 for me and will call Abbott in a bit to report my sensor

@Bloden I can't speak for @goodybags but I never felt it with any of mine, the most annoying thing was the spring inserted between your eyelids! xx


----------



## ColinUK

Knee felt a bit sore when I woke up. Still thought I’d run. 
Knee had other ideas. 
Cut it short (very short) at the end of the road and will rest today. If it’s ok tomorrow I’ll get a short run in but if not I’ll hold fire until Christmas Day and Park Run. 

Might head off to the flicks to see West Side Story instead as I’ve got to head to Argos which is next door to the cinema. I’ve decided I’m buying the folks an Echo Dot to replace their kitchen radio and they’re £16 in Argos at the moment. (Last of the big spenders me!)


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone!
10.7 for me.

PCR test negative as expected and I got to go visit my iccle dinky baby great nephew finally. He is adorable. 

Tesco delivering the main shop today. Just going to padlock the fridge until Friday haha. I think I've made some good choices (not necessarily for weight loss tho LOL). Think my son is working on Christmas Eve and will miss the movie marathon snack fest we traditionally have - I'll still make him watch Muppets Christmas Carol with us when he gets home 

@eggyg hugs, hopefully it comes back asap.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Might head off to the flicks to see West Side Story instead as I’ve got to head to Argos which is next door to the cinema. I’ve decided I’m buying the folks an Echo Dot to replace their kitchen radio and they’re £16 in Argos at the moment. (Last of the big spenders me!)


Don't buy those nasty little echo dots, they breed like rabbits. You get one and end up with baby smart plugs & smart lighting everywhere 
Another side issue with them is 19 year old sons think it is hilarious to walk in, trigger a song you hate and walk out the room 

Serious note, they have been a godsend. Daughter (20) has massive issues with her knee and at one point I was considering baby monitor so she could call for help easily, We both have dots and she can send a message from hers to mine so if she can't get up she can get alexa to to ping me and still keep her privacy.


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Don't buy those nasty little echo dots, they breed like rabbits. You get one and end up with baby smart plugs & smart lighting everywhere
> Another side issue with them is 19 year old sons think it is hilarious to walk in, trigger a song you hate and walk out the room
> 
> Serious note, they have been a godsend. Daughter (20) has massive issues with her knee and at one point I was considering baby monitor so she could call for help easily, We both have dots and she can send a message from hers to mine so if she can't get up she can get alexa to to ping me and still keep her privacy.


I have four of them. Two in the living room, one each in kitchen and bedroom. 
All main lights are Hue and there are smart plugs on those lamps which can’t be smart bulbs. 

My favourite instruction is still “Alexa, shut up!”


----------



## Lanny

09:28 BS 8.8 but, couldn’t sleep a wink last night!  My eyes are SO blurry! Throwing in the towel & might as well get up & eat breakfast!

Asda shopping, the Christmas Dinner one with the 2 bird roast, from 11:00 to 13:00 just before my asthma review at 14:45 then, tesco shopping, for trimmings & most everything else, 19:00 to 20:00 brought forward 1 day because it clashes with my covid booster tomorrow at 12:45: awfully tight margin for my original slot of 13:00 to 14:00. So, not going to get much sleep today & I’ll sleep more tomorrow! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Pattidevans

Good morning peeps.

6.1 here.  Not much on today, a bit of cooking, a bit of ironing and maybe a walk.

So sorry to hear @eggyg might have covid.  Hope it’s not.

@goodybags hope the injections work.

To the rest of you, stay safe.


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> I have four of them. Two in the living room, one each in kitchen and bedroom.
> All main lights are Hue and there are smart plugs on those lamps which can’t be smart bulbs.
> 
> My favourite instruction is still “Alexa, shut up!”


Be careful when talking to Alexa.  
I happened to say, “Alexa, what do women want?”
The bloody thing is still chattering away 6 days later!


----------



## RirisR

6.1 for me - hairdressers this am really glad
Boris didnt lock us down !


----------



## gll

DuncanLord said:


> Be careful when talking to Alexa.
> I happened to say, “Alexa, what do women want?”
> The bloody thing is still chattering away 6 days later!




"Alexa sing me a song about dogs" (you're totally welcome and I make no apologies for the cringe)


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.1 this morning so better following yesterday’s high during a night shift. 
Has anyone got advice for, not rapid NovoRapid and Christmas Snacks.  
I don’t want to stack doses but with a 4 to 41/2 hour period what happens for snacks in that time. 
I don’t want to miss out either way!


----------



## Robin

DuncanLord said:


> Morning All
> A 6.1 this morning so better following yesterday’s high during a night shift.
> Has anyone got advice for, not rapid NovoRapid and Christmas Snacks.
> I don’t want to stack doses but with a 4 to 41/2 hour period what happens for snacks in that time.
> I don’t want to miss out either way!


There’s no right answer for snacking, and no magic wand, The options are
1)choose something low carb that won’t affect your numbers
2)choose something carby but small, and correct at the next meal time if you’ve gone high
3)Take some insulin for the snack, but carb count it carefully, and at the next mealtime, remember you’ve got insulin on board and don’t add a correction dose if it’s still a bit higher than normal.
I tend to do #3 as I don’t like either missing out, or going high.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me.
@eggyg I hope the pcr is ok and it is just a really bad cold. Everything is crossed for you.
@ColinUK West Side Story is well worth watching. I thought it was as good as the original and the stage production. Enjoy! Let me know what you think.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK & @gll, have you tried the new alexa male voice yet?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning all

@eggyg - hoping the test is negative and that you start feeling better soon, but you are doing the right thing.  I am insisting that everyone visiting my house Christmas Day takes a LFT, and yes that does include father Christmas.  Those of us that live in the house are also taking them I might add.

Another one one the 6.8 step today, DF must have liked that number.

@ColinUK - sorry to hear about your knee.  Enjoy West Side Story if you are going, providing we are not in lockdown my daughter and I am planning to go see it after Christmas, but trying not to come into contact with too many people at the moment.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody  at 8:09 BG 6.4 for me. 15.0 units of tresiba done.


----------



## rebrascora

Bit of a disappointing 7.8 for me this morning and that was after a 2 unit correction earlier for an 11.1 and another 2 unit increase in Levemir last night  (up to 5 units now). I made a ratatouille with sausages and mozzarella on top last night but had a strange hankering for puy lentils yesterday so I added some of those to the ratatouille. I will admit that I had a double helping because i enjoyed it so much (only 2 sausages total) and I injected another 3 units for the second helping. Only carbs were the lentils, bit of rusk in the sausages and the tomatoes, onions and pepper. Went to bed on what I thought might be a risky 5.9 with insulin still on board because I ate late but those pesky lentils pushed me up well beyond my upper limit about 3am and stuck there for the rest of the night! Sooo disappointing when I enjoyed them. Two portions of leftovers so I guess there needs to be further experiments to see how I can manage it. I am thinking probably increase the Levemir a bit more to deal with it, because of the delayed and long release or maybe have it at lunchtime and correct in the evening.

@eggyg Really getting concerned about you now Elaine. Please update us when you can. Hope you are feeling better soon and that Mr Eggy doesn't get it too because we need him to look after you. I wonder if paracetamol might be a better option than Ibuprofen particularly for the night sweats, or perhaps you are taking both. Really keeping my fingers crossed that this doesn't scupper your festive plans and you are feeling better soon. X


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Bit of a disappointing 7.8 for me this morning and that was after a 2 unit correction earlier for an 11.1 and another 2 unit increase in Levemir last night  (up to 5 units now). I made a ratatouille with sausages and mozzarella on top last night but had a strange hankering for puy lentils yesterday so I added some of those to the ratatouille. I will admit that I had a double helping because i enjoyed it so much (only 2 sausages total) and I injected another 3 units for the second helping. Only carbs were the lentils, bit of rusk in the sausages and the tomatoes, onions and pepper. Went to bed on what I thought might be a risky 5.9 with insulin still on board because I ate late but those pesky lentils pushed me up well beyond my upper limit about 3am and stuck there for the rest of the night! Sooo disappointing when I enjoyed them. Two portions of leftovers so I guess there needs to be further experiments to see how I can manage it. I am thinking probably increase the Levemir a bit more to deal with it, because of the delayed and long release or maybe have it at lunchtime and correct in the evening.
> 
> @eggyg Really getting concerned about you now Elaine. Please update us when you can. Hope you are feeling better soon and that Mr Eggy doesn't get it too because we need him to look after you. I wonder if paracetamol might be a better option than Ibuprofen particularly for the night sweats, or perhaps you are taking both. Really keeping my fingers crossed that this doesn't scupper your festive plans and you are feeling better soon. X


Thanks Barbara. I’m taking both, I don’t like taking ibuprofen usually  as it can upset my tummy, but needs must as the paracetamol isn't shifting the pain. Mr Eggy has lit the fire for me as I’m freezing, had a half hour wait outside testing centre and can’t get warm. Been ordered to put my feet up, would like to read or watch telly but keep needing to take my specs off as they feel so heavy on my nose!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Gosh Elaine! You really don't sound well at all! I always find that a hot water bottle really helps me when I am cold and shivery like that. It just provides a really comforting warmth. How about listening to the Radio. I rather like Radio 4 as you get such a good mix of programs. Pleased Mr Eggy is looking after you. Sending (((HUGS))).... One of the rare occasions when virtual ones are probably better than real ones!


----------



## gll

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @ColinUK & @gll, have you tried the new alexa male voice yet?


is it less annoying? LOL


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning, a bit more downward so can't complain. Should be a quieter day until late afternoon when daughter will pick up me and our dog - taking granddaughter to see Father Christmas and the dog to see "Santa Paws" - now this should be fun 
Have a good day


----------



## Bexlee

A 5.6 for me and a date with the sofa, Patricia Cornwell and her new book Autopsy. I’m meant to be planning lessons but they can wait a few more days! 

@eggyg hope you warm up and feel ok soon. 

Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

gll said:


> is it less annoying? LOL


I haven't made my mind up about it yet.
Just say Alexa or Echo change your voice.


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg so sorry you’re feeling so rotten, really hope it’s not Covid, let us know as soon as you get your result. I used to love a glass of hot ribena when I was cold and feeling rotten along with a hot water bottle xx


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden I can't speak for @goodybags but I never felt it with any of mine, the most annoying thing was the spring inserted between your eyelids! xx


Owwwchch.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @ColinUK & @gll, have you tried the new alexa male voice yet?


Male voice?


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Male voice?


Ooh just did it and immediately switched it back! It was so wrong!


----------



## Lanny

I’ve noticed, with Siri on iPhones & iPads, that my family like to have the voice of the opposite sex: I like the male Siri, British in my case, like my sisters; my brothers & nephews like the female voices!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I’ve noticed, with Siri on iPhones & iPads, that my family like to have the voice of the opposite sex: I like the male Siri, British in my case, like my sisters; my brothers & nephews like the female voices!


Siri has always been male to me whereas Alexa has always been female. 
I think it’s more to do with ambient noise and ease of hearing the response more than anything else.


----------



## ColinUK

Didn’t bother going to Argos or the cinema today. 
Made my filo mince tarts (with my homemade filo!) popped a tiny bit of 80% chocolate in the mincemeat before baking and they’re scrumptious. 

Watched JoJo Rabbit (on Disney+) which I thoroughly enjoyed and understand entirely why it was Oscar nominated. 
Then (as I’ve decided to rewatch all the Marvel flicks in chronological order) ticked Capt Marvel off my list. 

Oh and got pinged by the covid app. No need to self isolate as I’m triple dosed but advice is to test daily for seven days. Oddly though there’s nowhere I went on the “proximity day” which was inside. I can only think that it’s triggered from sitting outside a coffee shop whilst someone inside subsequently tested positive. 

Supper was sea bass roasted on a bed of Provençal lentils. 

Hope I continue to test negative as I really don’t want Christmas solo. 

Heard from the police today. No news. He’s gone to ground it seems. 

Tired today. Hopefully I’ll sleep well enough and tomorrow my knee will be ok enough to allow me to run. Even if it isn’t then I’ll head out for a decent walk - fully masked up and after another test. 
Might wander to M&S or Selfridges Food Hall and see what seasonal delights they’ve already marked down. Then again if I am forced to Xmas solo I’d be better off buying eggs, avocado, chicken, fish, veg etc and just eating normally. 

Have planned to go out our New Year’s Eve to the extent of actually buying a ticket for a club. I fear it’ll be verboten however. 

Anyway… just venting a bit… thank you for listening x


----------



## gll

@ColinUK don't you bloody start with the mince pies again, got a box sitting in the kitchen screaming at me.
(my willpower is dependant on my bg meter which currently is laughing at me for even asking if I can have one)


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> @ColinUK do you bloody start with the mince pies again, got a box sitting in the kitchen screaming at me.
> (my willpower is dependant on my bg meter which currently is laughing at me for even asking if I can have one)


Just shove the BG meter head first into a trifle or something so it can’t see you scoff a mince pie!


----------



## ColinUK

Oh and mine’s 7.7 right now and I don’t care one iota tbh. Let’s see if I’m in a decent range by the morning.


----------



## DuncanLord

ColinUK said:


> Just shove the BG meter head first into a trifle or something so it can’t see you scoff a mince pie!


I absolutely love the idea. 
Only question.  Does the BG Meter like trifle?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, even if it’s the early hours 5.4 today 

Why have I woke up so early
didn’t need to as I’ve finished work until the new year 

I’m meeting a good friend for breakfast today 
we used to have a full English a couple of times every month 
(until the C-19 pandemic happened)
will be having a smaller portion than before when I was fat.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Pipped at the post this morning.

5.5 BG. Up from the 4's. BG meter was listening.

Final ordered present will be delivered today. Hooray.

Got a turkey crown yesterday in readiness for Christmas day. It will just ge the two of us. 

Oddly, and probably rather stupidly, I have decided to be tee total over Christmas and maybe even afterwards. 

Again, nothing planned for today.

Have a great day whatever you do or don't


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 5.8 this morning and a brace of Echo Dots to pick up from Argos today. 
Both for the folks. One for their kitchen Ave the other for the office so mum doesn’t have to shout to dad when she wants to check he’s still alive and see if he wants feeding.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.5.7 at 6am. 

Laid awake since 5.15. Had a much better night’s sleep, maybe the three pillows I was propped up on! Got up because I couldn’t stop coughing, and Mr Eggy needs his beauty sleep more than me.  Did not have a good day yesterday, felt stupidly unwell considering it’s probably just a common cold. Just awaiting the text telling me my PCR results. I did want to be walking around Tesco at this exact time with my 19p sprouts and bottle of Veuve Clicquot in my trolley, but, alas, it’s not to be yet. I really don’t want to send Mr Eggy, he hates shopping and will do it as fast as possible and not get everything, like sprouts, but will probably buy TWO a bottles of fizzy!

Have a good day all. I’ll let you know the results ASAP.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.2 for me today, that will be the chocolate I ate.  Aching back from wrapping presents, thankfully only 5 more to go and asked hubby to do some this evening.

@eggyg - hope you start to feel better soon, and get your test result today.

@ColinUK - hope your tests continue to be negative

have a good day everyone, I only have to work today and tomorrow, then no more until 4th January.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning all

5.8 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. My son got pinged yesterday, @ColinUK. From Monday, either in the departure lounge at Innsbruck airport, or on the plane home. When he was surrounded by people who’d had to produce a negative lateral flow in order to be allowed to fly back! Rather proves it’s not a good way of keeping variants out of the country.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Male voice?


I’d want a cartoon voice. It creeps me out, the thought of another ‘person’ in the house.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.4 here.

Get well soon @eggyg - ‘soon’ being before Xmas Eve at least.

Off to mum’s today for Xmas, via OH’s sister’s house to drop off gifts and a shop, any shop, for crackers (I thought I’d bought some!).


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all, lovely dawn today, sky suffused with deep pink. BG 5.4 on the meter. Colin's advice re-trifle sinking is excellent just so long as you do not have a modern device fitted with a periscope.


----------



## gll

19.0. Really glad I have gp phone consult this morning already booked to discuss it all. Had some sliced pork to tell my body I'm awake and not going to starve and to plz stop "helping".

Also entirely annoyed I said no to that mince pie now, doesn't seem to matter either way if I do or don't, have come to the conclusion that my meter hates me and it should indeed be dumped into trifle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

I eat all the wrong things in the run up to Christmas.
It starts innocently enough, mixing chocolate and Rice Krispies, but before you know it I’m adding raisins and marshmallows – it’s a rocky road.


----------



## RirisR

7.1 for me today that stollen bite I had and the meringue nest
I ate with fruit cocktail  has put paid to my sixes Ahh well they where nice


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something here

Reported sensor yesterday morning and was issued with a replacement which was apparently shipped very early this morning! xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. Oh my....what a night and a morning so far. Had a couple of small hypos yesterday, one straight after tea. Then overnight had a massive high spike 14.5 going up fast!! Treated that then woke to an alarm at 4am telling me i was going low, had a JB  to stop the drop. I woke again at 8 to find i'd been hypo for a long time!! 2 rounds of treatment later its finally gone up, but now gone way to high....i just can't win   .

@eggyg i hope you're feeling a bit better today.
@ColinUK keep testing and stay safe


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning, what a surprise as I fell asleep early last night, then woke up so got up and made the pinwheels (using wholemeal wraps) to take to the bring and share lunch at coffee morning today. Of course it is chef's prerogative to eat the end bits isn't it - smoked salmon and Phili, pork & egg with Phili and red leicester and, my favourite, extra tasty chicken, Phili and cranberry - didn't get back to bed until 3.00am. 
Busy day with coffee morning, Covid booster halfway through, pick up meds from chemist afterwards, back to coffee morning to eat - and it is blinking freezing, no higher than 3c today - eek! 
Must finish getting ready - have a good day folks


----------



## Kaylz

janw said:


> it is blinking freezing, no higher than 3c today - eek!


We're at -1c at the moment and high today will be 0c lol xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
Hope everyone is well, ( or recovering ). 
A late start today,  body didn’t want to go to sleep last night.  A 6.5 on waking.   
Starting day with Toast and coffee instead of porridge and banana.   Well it can only go wrong but got to get used to bolus low amounts on account of Xmas snacks.   ( That’s my excuse ). 
Keep safe


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  

Late waking @ 09:20 to 8.7 which is odd as I was 6.1 at 06:00.  Don’t usually have DP as my pump rates are adjusted for it.  Oh well!

Having read that the rate of Covid round here is waaay below the national averages and in fact lower than it was earlier in the year, we’ve decided to go to the tour of the local gin distillery with the friends as arranged.  Hic!

Fingers crossed for @eggyg and @ColinUK that tests are negative.

@gll are they sure you are T2?  Sounds like LADA to me with those high numbers.


----------



## Lanny

11:10 BS 6.0 

Yesterday was a LONG day & I got through it with little catnaps of an hour here & there!  All the Christmas food stuff came apart from black peppercorns & a substitution of stuffing, thank goodness I ticked that box, but, I got SOME at least: I’m fully into getting the Ashley Jensen, AKA Agatha Raisin, ad for Waitrose;”Stuffing. I ate the stuffing: ALL of it”!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Can’t hang about too much as I need to eat breakfast & then out of the house again this week for my booster jab!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everybody 
At 07:56 it was 6.8 for me which is withing my target range. 15.0 units of tresiba done.

Have a great day everybody 

Day 3 of my school holidays and I've been a very good girl


----------



## Lanny

Phew! Finally after trying & trying I got through to book my taxi for 12:30 for my booster jab at 12:45! Others getting their booster jabs too?  Phew! Emoji!

Picked up my mail & there’s a lovely card from my nephew & niece in law, nice: love also from their two daughters; made me feel OLD as they’re my grandnieces! 

Finally I get to wolf down my breakfast sausage muffin!


----------



## Lanny

Well! Just back from booster jab AND, of course it’s cold, wet & windy: all 3 times of the vaccine it’s been WET; ended up with a few days of sniffles getting wet under the umbrella as the wind blows iti in underneath from waiting for taxis as it’s always busy from everybody else getting theirs too!  BUT, it’s done now! Phew! Emoji! Let’s hope with the Pitizer booster, as opposed to the previous 2 AZ vaccine, I don’t get a reaction further down the line but, on the lookout & will keep a closer eye for lower BS as well these next few days?


----------



## SueEK

Late reporting in, was running behind this morning for work but finished now until 4th Jan, hurray!  Picked grandson up in the way back from work, been to Sains and done lunch and waiting for pastry to warm up a little before making mince pies.  I do absolutely nothing myself, shop bought pastry and jar of mincemeat, easy peasy apart from the fact my thermostat on my oven has had it, I just have to guess if I think something is cooked.  Going to buy a new one in the new year as it’s had it really.
@eggyg hope you get your result really soon x
Hope your day is going well.x


----------



## DuncanLord

Lanny said:


> Well! Just back from booster jab AND, of course it’s cold, wet & windy: all 3 times of the vaccine it’s been WET; ended up with a few days of sniffles getting wet under the umbrella as the wind blows iti in underneath from waiting for taxis as it’s always busy from everybody else getting theirs too!  BUT, it’s done now! Phew! Emoji! Let’s hope with the Pitizer booster, as opposed to the previous 2 AZ vaccine, I don’t get a reaction further down the line but, on the lookout & will keep a closer eye for lower BS as well these next few days?


I found my BG levels rose after the Booster. Almost Mount Everest on chart.  DSN said it was due to body building antibodies and raised my basal for a week?
If it was that then it was the DF.


----------



## Lanny

I LOVE stuffing  but, have always HATED mince pies! A Green Puking emoji! Years ago in first year home economics class I thought it was minced beef pies we were making: never heard of or seen mincemeat before & HATED it ever since; don’t like hot cross buns either! Another Green Puking emoji!

One of my sister in law’s, freshly married & moved to the UK, on the other hand had never had stuffing before & didn’t like it: not much herbs used in Chinese cooking; my eldest brother’s secret recipe for the restaurant stuffing, from he who held the curry paddle aka the big boss with the recipes, of pork liver didn’t help! I LOVED our restaurant’s stuffing & it took me YEARS to worm the secret ingredient out of my brother as I just COULD NOT replicate that flavour: who knew that pork liver works VERY well in stuffing; chicken liver at a pinch!  Sounds strange maybe but, don’t knock it until you’ve tried it! REALLY! It’s VERY good!


----------



## rebrascora

Good day to you all! Well the days are getting longer now, which is a pleasant thought, even if it is only by a very minimal amount, mentally it just seems more hopeful and optimistic. I think it is also a bit brighter and colder today and the ground is hard but thai is pleasanter than it being mild but damp and dismal and having to trudge through mud.

Anyway, it was a disappointing 9.4 for me this morning but didn't sleep much at all. I injected 2 units as a correction when I woke up (no breakfast today) and when I checked 2 1/4hrs later it was 10.4, so stuck another couple of units in (stacking I know ). A further 2 1/4hrs later I was down to 7.1.... so  maybe my Fiasp hasn't totally turned to water after all! Just jabbed myself another 6 units for lunch because I have had enough of pussy footing with it! Had the last of my sausage and lentil ratatouille and think it has just got better with age. Yum! Will be interesting to see if I still need more corrections later.
Anyway, today was our annual Santa run with the horses and carriage. Lads were absolutely full of it and trying to get them harnessed up was, well  "trying" if hot slightly dangerous, particularly Zak who was just bouncing even tied up in the stable, but thankfully both good as gold once they were yoked up. Weather was perfect, but my coach horn blowing attempts were hampered by a very cold mouthpiece as my lips almost froze to it. My range of notes definitely improved once I had warmed it up. Decorated the carriage with tinsel and baubles and wore my elf costume and my hair in pigtails and painted on some rosy red cheeks and freckles and a big grin and we were good to go and had everyone who passed us, smiling and waving. 

@eggyg Pleased you got some sleep. Hope you feel a bit better as the day goes on and that all important result comes back negative. Fingers crossed for you too @ColinUK


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll are they sure you are T2?  Sounds like LADA to me with those high numbers.


Spoke to surgery today who are putting me back on metformin but slow release (to see if I can tolerate it this time) and to reduce gliclazide to once a day when it is in my system properly.
On metformin things were more stable for me and much less spiky. 

When I can get to a healthy BMI and if things still out of whack then I will defo push for them to look into LADA. They are happy for me to phone back if meds aren't right still.
I fit t2 profile (age weight etc) and I can't see them being concerned about other possibilities until at least then unless things shift drastically.

Going to enjoy Christmas (but stick to low carb safe foods as the new norm) and then get back on track with actively working to loose weight and get in the healthy BMI range. Just hoping I don't get side effects on the metformin again over xmas.

BG meter reported 9.7 now and was the same 2 hours ago (from 19) so at least down a lot. Still only had the bit of cold meat for brekkie. Will go get a boiled egg now and see where we are at for dinnertime in a few hours


----------



## Lanny

That was fast! The BS lowering effect is already happening with my first meal after my booster!  Here I am at 1 hour & 49 minutes after eating a late lunch & I’m 0.1 lower than what I started on so, sucking a mint humbug & keep monitoring while active NR is still in my system for further sweets and/or oatcakes! I had feeling & reduced my tresiba by 2 units this morning but, it takes 2/3 days for full effects of changes! I started at 15:17 BS 7.7 a bit higher than my starting 6.0 & 17:08 BS 7.6!  A rather dicey start & I need to reduce NR more until the reduced tresiba takes effect by which time I may be over the lowering effect anyway! The bit more inconvenience of slow effects of changing tresiba!


----------



## DuncanLord

@gll
I was diagnosed with Type 1 at 64 and 17-18 Stones. True at the start they said T2 but then had antibody test and well the rest is history.
However my GP and the nurses at the GP practice still question me and say I’m mistaken when I say T1 as my age according to them is all wrong.
The consultant and Diabetes Centre at Broomfield Hospital agree with the blood test, which they had done due to family history.  The nurse who sent me for test said, it’s probably T2 but due to your mother being T1 from early age we will check.  They rang me a fortnight later saying the blood test shows antibodies in abundance.  
So even if you fit the profile for T2 ????????????


----------



## DuncanLord

SueEK said:


> Late reporting in, was running behind this morning for work but finished now until 4th Jan, hurray!  Picked grandson up in the way back from work, been to Sains and done lunch and waiting for pastry to warm up a little before making mince pies.  I do absolutely nothing myself, shop bought pastry and jar of mincemeat, easy peasy apart from the fact my thermostat on my oven has had it, I just have to guess if I think something is cooked.  Going to buy a new one in the new year as it’s had it really.
> @eggyg hope you get your result really soon x
> Hope your day is going well.x


For Christmas cooking would one of those meat thermometers work until you can get new oven. 
I’m only guessing but it might help.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 8.7

Off to hospital this morning for an oncology appointment.


----------



## gll

<3 just love everyone on here for the support.

8.9 this morning. Clearly my body does what it wants, when it wants and this morning it wanted to behave (or I ate so little yesterday that it was able to idle overnight ).
Had a slice of cold meat when I woke up just to firmly tell my body that I'm good, no help needed. Will tackle a proper brekkie in a couple hours when meds are due and until then, there is coffee 

Another trip into town today, pickup prescription and get dragged around whatever shops my daughter wants to go to but I don't need to buy anything else (in theory but you know how that is).

Hope all who are feeling poorly have a better day today and hoping santa brings negative LFT and PCR results for those who are waiting


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.5.4 and NEGATIVE!!!  Just literally found out at 6 o’clock. What a relief that it is “just” a cold. Christmas is back on. Got all five grandchildren coming today for a party and sleepover, mad, me?  Had a half decent night, no night sweats and no painkillers needed at 3am. Still have a nasty cough and feel all weak and wobbly so the kids will have to be gentle with me. Like that’s going to happen! First one coming at 8.30, unfortunately Mummy and Daddy are at a funeral at 9.15. A 24 year old friend who died last week just weeks after being diagnosed with a very aggressive brain tumour. Puts things in perspective doesn’t it? Three more at 9.30 while mum goes to work, and last, but not  least, eldest coming when she eventually gets up, puts her lashes on and does her hair and makeup! She’s a good help with baby Zara so I’ll message her soon and give her the good news and she may get here sometime before  teatime!

Well, I must dash, party and Christmas to organise, I didn’t dare do anything yesterday incase it was wasted. The fridge is groaning with food as Mr Eggy went shopping yesterday, he did good. 

Merry Christmas everyone. Two more sleeps.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Morning all.5.4 and NEGATIVE!!!



Glad to hear!
And yes, defo mad for having all the kids over for sleepovers but hey, all worth it right? Have a fantastic day with them and hope you keep feeling better.


----------



## Gwynn

Eggyg: Brilliant news. Just get better now. Phew!

BG for me this morning 4.9. Back to the 4's. Quite happy with that.

Thinking today about cooking tomorrow (cakes and stuff?)

I have my 3 weekly eye op check this morning at 11:30am. It should go fine as the sight in mybleft eye is now considerably better.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. I was 6.9 at bedtime and 4.4 at 2am, my usual pattern, but I only seem to need 2 units of levemir overnight at the moment instead of my usual 3.
First Christmas guest arrived yesterday…my daughter’s cat. Well, daughter came as well, but she’s still at work, so will be going off this morning. Daughter brought one modest bag of clothes and some wrapped presents (not that I was peeking) Cat brought an entire car bootful of equipment, worse than going anywhere with a baby, at least they don’t need scratching posts and litter trays (though come to think, they might be useful).
So glad your Christmas is back on @eggyg , and hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today and surprisingly mild weather wise. Hair being done today and visit to the chemist.
@eggyg excellent news, I would say take it easy and rest before Christmas Day but sounds like there’s not much chance of that.
@Michael12421 hope all goes well at the hospital and that you have some good news xx
@DuncanLord fortunately I’m not cooking over Christmas. I do have a meat thermometer and also an oven thermometer to ensure we don’t get food poisoning lol. 
Hope everyone has a good day and good luck if you have to go out food shopping x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me.
@eggyg I'm so glad its negative though make sure you do get some rest and get well amid all the festivities.
@SueEK enjoy your hair being done. Relax.
@Michael12421 good luck with your appointment.
Just having a quick breakfast then off to ASDA to get the last bits. Wish me luck!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg that is good news. 
4.6 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 today

Going to apply a new sensor tonight which will hopefully be decent and last until at least Boxing day is over with, of not I'm close to giving up even though my fingers are sore and a mess xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 5.7 this morning, so stayed level ish overnight.  
Stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

09:06 BS 8.6

OW! OW! OW!  I’m in a LOT of pain & didn’t get much sleep! My right shoulder has swollen up overnight & I feel like a creaking, rusty Tin Man whenever I move! I think I’ll try some ice this morning!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Maybe overdid the NR reduction for dinner but, then again, I’m in pain & that puts up my BS! Thank goodness I was given the choice of shoulder & I chose the right uninjured one as opposed to the left one! Small mercies!


----------



## eggyg

Visitor number 1 of 5. Our little Christmas pudding, with baby Zara! 
Only four staying over as Zara is full of cold too and mummy thinks it’s too much for us if she wakes through the night coughing. I’m ok with that, four’s more than enough.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

@eggyg - so pleased to hear you got a negative result.  Hope all those grandchildren behave, I had two yesterday and I was tired.

@Michael12421 - hope everything goes well at the hospital.

7.2 this morning, but I was only going to eat one of the luxury chocolates I got as a secret Santa present at the bakeclub Christmas meal, but you can all guess what happened once I opened the box.  Last working day for me until 4th January.  Although tomorrow will hardly be a rest as I need to vaccum the house, make chocolate orange fondants for those who don't eat Christmas pudding and make mince pies,I made the mnicemeat a few weeks ago so that as been maturing nicely, and shortcrust pastry doesn't take long to make, not making any of that fancy filo stuff like @ColinUK did.  I am cooking Christmas Day, but only 6 adults and 2 children this year, as my daughter is going out to eat Christmas day with her in laws.
I have a nice 1 1/2 hrs at Yoga this evening to relax me so that is good.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

5.3 for me after a really bad night. Carless today as yesterday the DVLA kindly sent me a reminder that my MOT was due on 25 December. Do they do it on purpose? If so they are outwitted by v. helpful local garage and kindly neighbour who followed me to rural garage and brought me home (a mere round trip of 15 miles...) Another neighbour delivering eggs today - the only thing I am short of as pantry, freezer and veg beds stocked until mid-January.  Not many faclities or entertainment venues in this locality but a splendid local community and I know which I  prefer.


----------



## janw

Okay got a 7.1 this morning, BUT that could be to my own Dawn Phenomenon of waking up hungry and reaching for a wee pack of skinny mini choc chip cookies, or the wee naughties I had at the bring and share lunch (several tasters were had!) - or I could just blame the booster jab of Moderna and the paracetamol I had to take last night - not sore, was just painful to lie on.
Had hysterics when I saw my COPD nurse for my booster, she had to ask some questions first, fine no problem, but it was when she asked if I could possibly be pregnant that I cracked up - at my age (67), and a hysterectomy nigh on 25 years ago and hubby had the snip prior to that! I said we had all bases covered. Gee, can't remember the last time I was asked that question, but it sure tickled me, I was still laughing when she stuck the needle in. Coffee morning/secret santa/bring and share lunch was very good - and then... then I finished my "outing" by popping along to a nearby family centre to see a pair of reindeer who were visiting - oh my - such beautiful creatures. Caribous, the only species where the female grows antlers too - I learned something new!


----------



## RirisR

Morning all quite mild weather here woke to a 6.8 today


----------



## rebrascora

Another late good morning from me. 9.6 and rising the first time I woke up so jabbed a 2.5 unit correction of Fiasp and my Levemir and added an extra 2 units as been running high the last 2 days. Went back to sleep and woke up an hour or so later to a better looking 7.6. Thankfully TIR is back up to 90% for the last 7 days but feel like I am having to work quite hard with my management for it and using lots of insulin, but then I haven't had as much exercise the last few days, so need to address that.

@eggyg Phew! So relieved but still very concerned and I really hope you don't wipe yourself out before the big day. Cold is still a virus which will be taking a lot out of your body to fight it. Please make sure to rest when your body tells you to.

@Michael12421 Really hope you get some positive news at the hospital today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. What culinary delights do you have planned for the festive season. I know you are a good cook and will have something interesting planned.... and a new cooker to cook it in this year!

@TinaD Fingers crossed your car passes it's MOT. I always find that waiting period stressful..... but then both my vehicles are very aged, so you can almost guarantee they will fail on something, it's just a question of how big or small. Great that you have a good local community who look out for each other. Getting rarer these days sadly.


----------



## Lanny

There we are! A couple of hours later with no bolus as I DON’T want to eat, some ice & my BS has gone down a bit 10:43 BS 7.3. Just stay up a bit more for tresiba & pills at 11 ish & I’ll try to sleep through this?  Jabbed me very high up my right arm right at the shoulder & my neck is hurting me too on the right hand side! Can’t actually feel any lumps but, maybe too near the shoulder bone for much room to swell! Thank goodness my big bag of meds & insulin just delivered: said they were VERY busy & it might not get delivered until Friday, or even Monday, & I only had enough to last until Sunday; tried ordering an extra box again but, didn’t get it so, as soon as health centre opens on Wednesday 29th I’ll have to order another box of NR! Got 1.5 boxes of tresiba so, no worries about that but, I HATE being so “hand to mouth” with the NR!

Oops! A bit grumpy today & rant is over! 

Ah! Bang on 11 as I finish posting so, meds & tresiba in a bit early & I’m going back to bed! Stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Bexlee

Good news @eggyg don't over do it with grandchildren!

Hope all is ok @Michael12421 

4.6 and a rapid drop backed up with finger stick.

Need to go and collect meat later other than that nothing planned except finishing my book before I stay John Grishams lasted book. Maybe I should do a few lessons!!

Have a good day


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all

6.3 at 8 am.  1 slice of toast (15g) and a traipse round both Tesco and Morrisons later I am 10.4 grrr....  Tesco was OK when we got there, but by the time we left around 40 minutes later it was rammed, as was Morrisons where we had to go to complete the shop as Tesco had run out of some stuff.  It wasn't as if we wanted a lot, just some fresh veg, some party nibbles/canapes for us whilst we open our pressies, and some dips for the crudites and crisps we'll put on for our guests when they arrive at 3pm.  Hope to dine at 4pm.  Dunno what you call that, late lunch or early dinner?

Now have a list as long as my arm for food preparation to be done tomorrow.  Meanwhile we are going to a Jazz night with several friends at the local which is all of 50 yards stagger away!  Uh... huh... better go dust the furniture around the christmas decorations first!

@eggyg, so pleased to hear it wasn't covid, all the same don't wear yourself out before Christmas day.  Baby Zara is just scrumptious!

@TinaD It's lovely to have a great community around you, our village is like that... so glad we moved here from the town.

@Michael12421 fingers crossed for positive news.


----------



## Christy

eggyg said:


> Visitor number 1 of 5. Our little Christmas pudding, with baby Zara!
> Only four staying over as Zara is full of cold too and mummy thinks it’s too much for us if she wakes through the night coughing. I’m ok with that, four’s more than enough.


Super cute pudding!


----------



## Michael12421

@Michael12421 Really hope you get some positive news at the hospital today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. What culinary delights do you have planned for the festive season. I know you are a good cook and will have something interesting planned.... and a new cooker to cook it in this year!

Thanks to everyone who asked.  It was a bit chaotic at the hospital. My appointment was for 11.30 nut it was nearer 13.00 when I was seen. They were also doing booster Covid jabs and there 100's of people there. The consultant was not as grumpy as she was on previous occasions and told me that it was not as serious as first thought and asked me to keep the wound she had made dressed and if it got worse to make another appointment. Hmm. I then went to Carrefour and bought a rather nice rib of beef which I will roast and have with Yorkshire puddings, roast potatoes and parsnips and perhaps Duchess potatoes as well with green beans.  I could not get any Burgundy or Merlot or even a Spanish wine made of Pinot Noir grapes, or even any shallots so the gravy is not going to be great. I can get around the lack of shallots by soaking slices of white onion in milk for a few hours to reduce their strength.  My sister sent me a couple of mini Christmas puddings so one of those with creme Chantilly will suffice.
Carrefour had some lovely legs of lamb (as rare as hens teeth in this part of Spain) so I got one of those for a later time.


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> rather nice rib of beef which I will roast and have with Yorkshire puddings, roast potatoes and parsnips and perhaps Duchess potatoes as well with green beans. I could not get any Burgundy or Merlot or even a Spanish wine made of Pinot Noir grapes, or even any shallots so the gravy is not going to be great. I can get around the lack of shallots by soaking slices of white onion in milk for a few hours to reduce their strength. My sister sent me a couple of mini Christmas puddings so one of those with creme Chantilly


Sounds absolutely delicious @Michael12421.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.1 ohhh so close

Oddly a strange big vehicle has pulled up outside of the house. Lights blaring. Digging up the road. I think they started at around 3am!! 

Out to get some bacon in a short while...

Have a great Christmas eve whatever you are doing today


----------



## gll

Morning Peeps.

16.4  

Family day today with lots of snacks, hot choc and movies. I hope I have chosen some good alternatives so I can still enjoy the day (meats, cheeses, options hot choc with as much cream as I like ).
Today is more tricky than tomorrow food wise and I'm trying to not spend the day feeling left out of traditions.
Hopefully gliclazide does it thing this morning properly and smooshes bg down into single digits (its been kind of hit and miss how effectively it works / I respond). Will go for a walk when I'm out dropping off birthday gifts for bro in law to give it extra help since I wont be particularly active otherwise 
Anyway, roll on muppets christmas carol, polar express and whatever else the family wants to watch 

Hope everyone has a lovely day with whatever you have got on today. ONE MORE SLEEP WOOO


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  May all your Christmas wishes come true! 

When I awake on Christmas Day,
I’m hoping that you’ve gone away,
For though I’ve tried to learn to love you,
There’s many a thing I’d place above you!

Diabetes, I know you care,
You never leave me, you’re always there,
But I would cope if you should go,
Just thought that I should let you know…

We’re very close, that much is true -
At every meal, it’s me and you,
And each night – oh how close you keep!
And never leave me while I sleep…

You could leave me a Christmas gift,
Or just *leave*, and see my spirits lift!
So how about it, if you could,
Just pack your things and go for good!

I wouldn’t miss you, can’t you see?
It’s over between you and me!
You’re not the friend you think you are,
So take a hike, and make it far!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all on this Christmas Eve. 5.8 at 6 am. 
Got up early, not just because I have loads to do, but so I can have a bit of peace before the hordes descend requiring their breakfast! Only pastries today, no full English like I usually make them. We’ll   be having enough meat tomorrow to last them a week! I’m not having pastries, I’m having eggs. 

Have a wonderful and magical Christmas Eve, it’s one of my favourite days even though I’m run ragged from dawn until bedtime. Merry Christmas. One more sleep!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Was 5.0 at 6am but that was far too early to get up, so I dozed off again and obviously sailed straight past the HS station.


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis!

Took a zopiclone last night after a run of sleepless nights. Went to bed about 22:45 and wide awake at 01:30 ffs. So I’ve huge dark circles under my eyes today now of course. 

Off to the folks later today and back home Boxing Day. That’s a little stressful as it’s the first time I’ve slept there in years. 
We get on ok but sometimes we can wind each other up a bit ‘tis true. Had wanted a decent sleep as a banker before a couple of nights in not my bed, in not my room, with not my familiar noises etc. 

I’m planning on Park Run tomorrow and thankfully my knee seems to be ok today so I’ll pack my running gear. 

Got the two Echo Dots for mum and dad yesterday and we never wrap presents (and they’re not expecting anything anyway) so they’re ready to go. 

I’m a little trepidatious about navigating food choices whilst at mum and dads and I’m expecting a little pressure when I decline stuff because I’m not hungry or it just didn’t suit. I’ll explain that it’s a balancing act and that to be more relaxed tomorrow I’m being stricter today and that logic may break through but they’re used to friends who are diabetic eating anything and everything as long as it’s sugar free. 

Ooh beard trimmer broke yesterday mid trim of course. New one being delivered to mum and dads today so I’ll be able to sort my tonsorial scruffiness out without too much bother I hope!

No set times for today. May wander to M&S and Waitrose to bag a few foodie bargains for NYE (assuming a lockdown) and leave them in the fridge for when I’m back. 
Do want to introduce the folks to my new Christmas tradition of watching the Mariah Carey Christmas Special from last year on AppleTV as it’s utterly bonkers perfection!

Will pack my BG monitor but frankly I’m not going to be overly careful about what I eat whilst I’m away but will be mindful I guess. I know by know how I feel when I eat X or Y and a couple of days isn’t really going to matter in the scheme of things. 

@eggyg Zara is the cutest pudding I’ve ever seen! (Oh and love those speakers in the background - very nice!)

@Michael12421  When are we all coming to yours for a slap up meal?! What you cook sounds delicious! 

Almost forgot to say 6.0 this morning!!

I ate the last of the filo mice pies yesterday. They were far from aesthetically pleasing but they tasted lovely and adding a little chocolate to the filling made a real difference. 

On that note, and if I don’t pop in later, hope everyone has a great Christmas and love you all. 
I’m incredibly grateful I found this place and even more grateful that I’ve been able to share ups and downs with you all as this year hasn’t been easy. 
You’ve all helped in your own ways so thank you each and every one of you. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.4 here. Was 5.0 at 6am but that was far too early to get up, so I dozed off again and obviously sailed straight past the HS station.


I think that counts as a Christmas Eve Special if you ask me!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Bonjour mes amis!
> 
> Took a zopiclone last night after a run of sleepless nights. Went to bed about 22:45 and wide awake at 01:30 ffs. So I’ve huge dark circles under my eyes today now of course.
> 
> Off to the folks later today and back home Boxing Day. That’s a little stressful as it’s the first time I’ve slept there in years.
> We get on ok but sometimes we can wind each other up a bit ‘tis true. Had wanted a decent sleep as a banker before a couple of nights in not my bed, in not my room, with not my familiar noises etc.
> 
> I’m planning on Park Run tomorrow and thankfully my knee seems to be ok today so I’ll pack my running gear.
> 
> Got the two Echo Dots for mum and dad yesterday and we never wrap presents (and they’re not expecting anything anyway) so they’re ready to go.
> 
> I’m a little trepidatious about navigating food choices whilst at mum and dads and I’m expecting a little pressure when I decline stuff because I’m not hungry or it just didn’t suit. I’ll explain that it’s a balancing act and that to be more relaxed tomorrow I’m being stricter today and that logic may break through but they’re used to friends who are diabetic eating anything and everything as long as it’s sugar free.
> 
> Ooh beard trimmer broke yesterday mid trim of course. New one being delivered to mum and dads today so I’ll be able to sort my tonsorial scruffiness out without too much bother I hope!
> 
> No set times for today. May wander to M&S and Waitrose to bag a few foodie bargains for NYE (assuming a lockdown) and leave them in the fridge for when I’m back.
> Do want to introduce the folks to my new Christmas tradition of watching the Mariah Carey Christmas Special from last year on AppleTV as it’s utterly bonkers perfection!
> 
> Will pack my BG monitor but frankly I’m not going to be overly careful about what I eat whilst I’m away but will be mindful I guess. I know by know how I feel when I eat X or Y and a couple of days isn’t really going to matter in the scheme of things.
> 
> @eggyg Zara is the cutest pudding I’ve ever seen! (Oh and love those speakers in the background - very nice!)
> 
> @Michael12421  When are we all coming to yours for a slap up meal?! What you cook sounds delicious!
> 
> Almost forgot to say 6.0 this morning!!
> 
> I ate the last of the filo mice pies yesterday. They were far from aesthetically pleasing but they tasted lovely and adding a little chocolate to the filling made a real difference.
> 
> On that note, and if I don’t pop in later, hope everyone has a great Christmas and love you all.
> I’m incredibly grateful I found this place and even more grateful that I’ve been able to share ups and downs with you all as this year hasn’t been easy.
> You’ve all helped in your own ways so thank you each and every one of you.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours xx


Ahh..the B&O speakers. Mr Eggy’s pride and joy, along with the Jag and his camera. He has expensive tastes my hubby! We have a matching telly, which I absolutely hate with a passion. When I put the TV on, I want to be able to just push one or two buttons and find the programme I want to watch. Oh no not this one! I’ve told him it’s the first thing to go if he pops his clogs before me!  I’m a simple soul and I like a simple life. I don’t need fancy pants stuff. We grew up in adjacent streets on a council estate, working class parents, low income, not much in the way of material things. I’ve not changed much! 
Have a great time with the folks, and just enjoy. It’s only once a year.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg it’s obvious Mr Eggy has impeccable taste in all things, after all he married you


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg it’s obvious Mr Eggy has impeccable taste in all things, after all he married you


You’re not wrong there. 
Although as we were only 15 when we started “courting” he couldn’t have possibly known how wonderful I would turn out to be.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Woke to 8.4, dropped to 6.5, took a couple of Lifts as didn't want to drop anymore and was 8.0 when it finally got to time for testing for breakfast, absolutely exhausted after the neighbours antics last night, who the **** hoovers the closey and especially at 10pm!? Then proceeded to go back into the house and spend 45 minutes hoovering there and then ran in and out all night   

Last Christmas present for Bruce due today, it's more of a laugh than anything after his response at the thought of it, also just got a text from Parcelforce to say that my sensor replacement that was issued on Tuesday will be delivered today 

Not sure how many will check in tomorrow so doing this today

xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all, I hit the jackpot this morning: BG 5.2. No idea where that came from as BG was all over the place yesterday and I went to bed on 8.7. Mild but grey day of low cloud so far. All organised for tomorrow: sirloin of beef, Yorkies, sprouts, roast celariac, might go mad and have a carrot, mince pie for pud. Got a few trees to plant - better the day better the deed. Have a lovely day everyone - may you receive the best of gifts and a happy time with those you love, even if you are only united by video call.


----------



## Michael12421

A very merry Christmas to you all


----------



## SueEK

Happy Christmas Eve to you all. 7.3 today and not a great deal planned apart from packing a bag, sorting out presents etc. Hair done and looking gorgeous lol!!  
Wishing you all a Happy Christmas, hope everybody’s plans go perfectly and thanks for all your support to me over this rather difficult year.
@Michael12421 glad your appointment went well and your planned dinner sounds delicious - enjoy!
@TinaD congrats on your HS.
Sue xx


----------



## Northerner

TinaD said:


> Good morning all, I hit the jackpot this morning: BG 5.2. No idea where that came from as BG was all over the place yesterday and I went to bed on 8.7. Mild but grey day of low cloud so far. All organised for tomorrow: sirloin of beef, Yorkies, sprouts, roast celariac, might go mad and have a carrot, mince pie for pud. Got a few trees to plant - better the day better the deed. Have a lovely day everyone - may you receive the best of gifts and a happy time with those you love, even if you are only united by video call.


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats @TinaD on the House Special. Wishing you many more in the future. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

“What a difference a day makes. 24 little hours” as sung by Dinah Washington & I’m a MUCH happier bunny!  09:10 BS 5.4 Oh! How I wish I could post a youtube video here with the wonderful dulcet tones of Dinah Washington singing that song! Why don’t the youtube links work anymore?

Still just a little bit tender but, more or less over the worst of it!  Slept a lot yesterday: didn’t get up for breakfast until 4pm when I put in the tray of roast garlic potatoes which took longer than the noted 45 minutes to cook & had to wait until 5pm before they were done! The Christmas easy carve stuffed chicken breast & thigh joint, & stuffing are well dated at use by 26th & 27th but, the potatoes are not so good at use by dates of 23rd for the garlic roast potatoes & 24th for the mash potato! So, will do the big roast at some point today & be eating leftovers tomorrow & possibly Boxing Day?

I’m thinking of putting the tresiba back up 2 today as I think the worst is over & it’ll take maybe until tomorrow at the least before that increase starts taking effect by which time the lowering effect of the vaccine will be over? Managed better yesterday although I did eat lunch, the other half of the garlic roast potatoes, at 3 hours & 33 minutes after breakfast because my BS was at 4.7. Reduced the lunch dose even more by -15, a bit overly cautious I thought but, felt tired even before eating it & knew I’d be falling asleep again!  Which I did shortly after eating & it seems that cautious extra cautious reduction was bang on the nose! Tah Dah!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Christmas Eve!


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Christmas Eve everyone. 

4.9 for me this morning. Increased my Levemir by another half a unit and that seems to be right.... for now! 
Started a new Libre sensor yesterday but didn't get around to checking it against a finger prick and turns out this one is bucking the trend and reading higher than BG instead of about 1 mmol lower. As a result I got my bolus slightly wrong last night and hypoed at bedtime.... except Libre kept saying I wasn't hypo , so I ignored the early signs, until it became very obvious I was and finger pricked. Only took 2 JBs to deal with it though. This will take some getting my head around as all my previous sensors have read low so I have mentally adjusted to bolusing for that. Maybe it will get it's act together a bit today. I only gave it 14hrs bedding in time before I activated it so maybe it just needs a bit longer to settle down. On a positive note my TIR is now back up to 94% for the last 7 days.

Many congrats to @TinaD on your House Special this morning. Hope you have more success than me with Options.... I need to jab 1.5 units if I want a mug of it which I really resent! That equates to a rise of about 4.5mmols, even with cream and making it much weaker than I ever used to before diagnosis! It is nice with a shot of rum though especially if you are all done with the animals outside for the night and snuggled down to chill, or rather warm, for the evening.   

@ColinUK Sending love right back at you! Hope the change of environment for a couple of days and being with loved ones helps to improve your wellbeing, even if it can be a little frustrating at times. There are worse things to suffer than being smothered with love (and food) and it's what mothers are for, even if we sometimes don't appreciate it. X


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Ahh..the B&O speakers. Mr Eggy’s pride and joy, along with the Jag and his camera. He has expensive tastes my hubby! We have a matching telly, which I absolutely hate with a passion. When I put the TV on, I want to be able to just push one or two buttons and find the programme I want to watch. Oh no not this one! I’ve told him it’s the first thing to go if he pops his clogs before me!  I’m a simple soul and I like a simple life. I don’t need fancy pants stuff. We grew up in adjacent streets on a council estate, working class parents, low income, not much in the way of material things. I’ve not changed much!
> Have a great time with the folks, and just enjoy. It’s only once a year.


Totally agree, we have so many computers, television gizmos, all connected in some magical way that it would need someone from GCHQ to unravel it. I would be completely lost if the unthinkable happened.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a slightly high 8.0 this morning 
which was hardly surprising, having consumed a small packet of chocolate biscuits yesterday evening  
I only intended to eat a few !  … still on a positive they are all gone now 

looking forwards to the Christmas break, 
not back to work for both my wife & myself until the 4th 
and we are not planning on socialising this year, 

Stay safe everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Taking the risk of putting folk off their food. this is what the examination of the tumour yesterday resulted.  Thank goodness that I politely refused the invitation to Christmas lunch at Windsor tomorrow.


----------



## janw

oh dear 8.4 this morning, but I slept in late for once (until 10.00am), though daughter and I went shopping late last night and didn't get back here until almost midnight, so it was even later before I got to bed - and I did make myself a hot chocolate with a splash of Bailey's - well it was already Christmas Eve. Still not sure on the high reading, maybe the DP with sleeping in late, my carbs were lower than normal yesterday and I did a fair amount of steps, or maybe it is still the after effect of the Moderna booster.... had Pfizer for first two, but wasn't a diabetic then, so can't compare readings. Oh well, will see how it goes throughout the day. Got a lazy-ish day so reckon it will be one for jumping on the exercise bike!
Have a good Christmas Eve all


----------



## janw

Michael12421 said:


> Taking the risk of putting folk off their food. this is what the examination of the tumour yesterday resulted.  Thank goodness that I politely refused the invitation to Christmas lunch at Windsor tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 19535


Oh dear, that looks very sore - I hope it feels better than it looks x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

6.4 this morning, and then started the day with croissant.  Been out for a few bits none Christmas related, but mum had ran out of milk and needed some bread, Steve fancied some orange juice, ended up buying grandchildren more chocolate for their stockings.  

making the mince pies and chocolate orange fondants, then cleaning and tidying.  

@TinaD - congratulations on your HS

@Michael12421 - pleased appointment went well

@ColinUK - hope things go ok at your folks.  

Have a great Christmas everyone


----------



## Lanny

About to re watch my favourite Christmas movie ever “Santa Claus The Movie” which came ou in 1985 & holds an extra special poignancy for me as it was the last year that I still believed at the very old age of 14: that Christmas Eve my youngest brother debunked the magic when he woke up with my oldest brother & another older brother sneaking in to leave the presents for us under the the tree in the living room; we were all in sleeping bags on the living room floor with my 2 nephews, youngest brother & youngest sister!  So, in re watching that movie I remember the sense of magic I still had when I watched that in the cinema just before Christmas! It’s never been quite the same since when that innocent magic was gone! I get a little of it back for a short while when I watch that film!


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 that looks rather sore and hope it heals quickly. Take good care of yourself.x
@Northerner thanks for the poem, I have missed them over recent months xx


----------



## gll

Totally went back to bed for a few hours after son got a text saying he had the day off work so I didn't need to be up to make sure he was out on time 
Morning reading part 2 - 8.5 
Much more wiggle room now


----------



## rebrascora

Just want to say that special thoughts go out to Ted @KARNAK this Christmas as I know he is very unwell at the moment. Please keep him in your thoughts, particularly those that know and love him. He so often posted on this thread and joked and made light of is struggles with diabetes and lifted our spirits when we were low, so really hoping for a Christmas miracle for him just now.


----------



## Pattidevans

Oops forgot to post this morning.

8.3 - annoying even though it'd been steady all night!  I think I need to raise basals right across the night hours.  Anyway, great night out in the local last night, dancing to the light jazz, great group - all doctors - and having tapas.

Have now got all the food prep done and the christmas table laid.  Then went to empty the dishwasher to discover everything in it was still mucky.  It would appear either the thermostat or the heating element has gone.  Nice time to do it - thanks dishwasher!

@Michael12421 ouch, that looks sore.  Hope it heals quickly.
@rebrascora Please pass on my good wishes to Karnak and hope he will recover soon.
@TinaD congrats on your HS.


----------



## Gwynn

Does this count as an HS? This evening, at my usual test time 5.2 !!!  

Happy Christmas eve everyone


----------



## gll

Gwynn said:


> Does this count as an HS? This evening, at my usual test time 5.2 !!!


I am not the authority on HS rules but I vote yes 

Defo feeling the cosy Christmas vibes now. Muppets Christmas Carol gets me there every time 
We did the usual early unwrapping of the Christmas PJs and I'm trying to decide if I am going out to watchnight service at 11pm or should I just get into them, admit defeat and lock the door .

For those not on tomorrow, have a wonderful Christmas whatever you get up to. xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and Happy Christmas to you all.

BG 5.4 this morning. It's teasing me.


----------



## eggyg

Merry Christmas from us all in Eggyland. A very well deserved 7.6! 
Well, it is Christmas after all. Have a wonderful day if you celebrate, even if you don’t, you too have a great day  Now, I’d better get the sprouts on!


----------



## Lanny

I haven’t gone to bed yet & at this rate I won’t know WHEN I’ll eventually get up after GOING to bed? 

I eventually started my big roast last night at 19:50 & sat down to eat stuffed chicken breast & thigh joint with stuffing balls, honey glazed parsnips, honey glazed carrot batons, mash potato & gravy washed down with some coke starting with BS 5.6 & guessed the bolus at 48 NR for the extra carbs: thank goodness I DIDN’T go with my gut instinct of 50; at 2 hours & 30 minutes after when testing my BS was at 5.0 & I ate a bit more Christmas dinner to cover the rest of the active NR! I checked my BS again at 4 hours & 30 minutes after bolusing, all my timings for eating are from when the injection goes in, BS was at 7.7 & pretty happy that I DIDN’T eat too much extra dinner! 

I’ve been watching a LOT of iPlayer since then:- the 2 episodes of Christmas celebrity master chef, series 4 of Amazing hotels, Christmas celebrity great British sewing bee & re watched Santa The Movie twice more! 

At least the big roast is done & I don’t have to worry about getting up in good time to start it: go to bed when I want; get up when I want & eat leftovers dinged in the microwave! 

A live pause to see where my BS is at at 8 hours & 53 minutes after dinner bolus:- Oh dear! 07:15 BS 9.5!  Maybe DID eat too much extra dinner & a wee correction is in order? with Egg On My Face emoji!

A Very Merry Christmas to you all & wish you all as stress free day as possible for those of you doing the big Christmas roast!


----------



## rayray119

Libre is saying 8.1 went out for a curry ladt night and got it wrong verry nervous for my 3 course meal later again going out for it


----------



## TinaD

5.8 this morning which is a bit of a relief after 6 hours yesterday of over 11 and going to bed on 9. Oh well, I know I can't do carbs...tasty though. Got up this a.m. to discover thermostat on CH has died - so no CH. Lit woodburner and poked every button in sight hoping to over-ride the corpse. Eventually had some success as the rads are now warm - no idea why. I shall try to maintain properly charitable Christmas spirit today but I intend to lapse, in spades, on Boxing Day when the electrician who set it up will receive an earful. Have a happy day folks and thank God for an axe, a saw, and a log store...


----------



## SueEK

A nasty 9.3 this Christmas morning and not really sure why it’s that high!!  Off to Arundel and back tomorrow, looking forward to it.
Have a wonderful Christmas Day everyone xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. 
And Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy Christmas

7.2, but that could have been the burger bun, 3 homemade mince pies and I added a small amount of icing sugar to the pastry Or the Quality Street.

I am going to enjoy to day, well the bit I am not in the kitchen, but no where near as many as I have catered for in the past.

enjoy your day everyone.

love

Lorraine


----------



## Robin

Happy Christmas all! 6.3 here, and rising, I’m obviously getting excited about opening my presents, but we've got adult kids who were working right up to 5pm yesterday, so neither of them are out of bed yet!


----------



## freesia

Merry Christmas! 4.1 after a hypo, a few carbs needed i think for breakfast. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## gll

Good Moring and A Very Merry Christmas to All!

15.0. My poor body trying its best self for a HS, someone needs to tell it to drop the 1 in front of it and add a .2. No body, it is not a Christmas miracle today but you got one of the numbers right. Good Effort.

Yesterday went pretty well. I managed to hover between 8 and 12 throughout the day which for me, at the moment is pretty decent. I played it safe and stuck to relatively low carb snacks apart from some pizza at dinnertime (timed to fit with gliclazide ). Went to bed in the wee early hours on 9.2.

Tempted to sneak back to bed since no one is up. We decided not to wake each other up until 10am at the earliest (kids are 19 and 20, I'm not a total monster lol) so that's at least another hours napping that can be had.

I always get pretty reflective over Christmas and know there are many folks struggling. 
The last few years has been especially rough with so many friends and family lost, infection rates putting a stop to plans for seeing loved ones on top of stress of financial problems the whole pandemic has added to. It doesn't help when all you see are perfect families in adverts and on carefully posted social media posts.
Just wanted to say to anyone struggling that I'm sending all the love in the world to ya right now so wrap your arms around yourself and give yourself a hug from me <3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

To all my fellow posters on this thread.

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I would like to report a HS this morning.
I would like to, but unfortunately due to an excess of some wonderful Bailey's chocolate last night I'm reporting a 5.7. 
Have an enjoyable day everyone!

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Christmas everyone!

I am very relieved to report a 6.9 this morning. Went to bed on 14.4 with an upward sloping arrow with 2 stacked corrections just half an hour apart amounting to 4.5 units. (Very naughty  ) The only "off piste" food and drink I had was a very small glass of Bailey's and a couple of thin slices if soda bread with lashings of butter on it. I bought the bread to make bread sauce and then I cut too many slices for the bowl I was using and it was just too tempting. I bolused for it but it was difficult to assess the carbs and then I kept finding bits of crust that needed cutting off because they would have made my bread sauce lumpy. I even had a yomp up to Ian's after I had eaten them to get my ground cloves as I must have left them up at his and it was when I came back that levels went into orbit. Had no idea if I would be waking up hypo in the night or be high, so 6.9 was a very nice Christmas present. Thanks Santa!

Hope everyone has a great day and some good food, spent with those you love.  X


----------



## Kaylz

Morning and Merry Christmas everyone! 

I am determined to have my first hypo free Christmas day since my diagnosis, woke in the 8's just after 5am, knowing how I can drop I had 3 lifts, by 5:57 I was down to 5.2! took another 4 lifts, come breakfast at 7:07 was 7.4, have reset my low alarm and upped it from 4.5 to 5.0

Have a lovely day folks xx


----------



## Lily123

Merry Christmas! 6.9 this morning better than usual


----------



## Bloden

MERRY CHRIIIIIISTMAS!!!!!! 5.4


----------



## Pattidevans

Merry Christmas all....

6.5 at 8 am.  Nice cuppa in bed.  Better get my skates on now and get ready to open gifts with a glass of wine and some duck parcels, gyoza atc.  Guests coming at 2pm, but all prep done and table laid ready!

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you’re doing. 

A 6.2 for me. Must be the mini short bread I seriously enjoyed last night. 

I have my low alarm set to 5.0 @Kaylz. Gives me reassurance and time to react especially when I’m at school in classroom. Hope your sensor is playing ball this time - I’ve had 3 out of a batch of 4 read a bit wrong. New batch of replacements arrived yesterday.


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Christmas Everyone 
A late start as working today piloting a driver down to Portsmouth. 
Well I must be a very naughty boy.  Definitely on Santa’s naughty list.  .  I sent him my list and nothing delivered. 
Just a 7.5 for me this morning.   Come on Santa, Father Christmas, Papa Noel or whoever you are. 
All I wanted was a House Special, a House Special, a House Special 
But no condemned to the naughty list.


----------



## goodybags

Happy Christmas 7.9 today, went to bed on 5.3 so was hoping Santa and the Christmas Elves were going to deliver a HS, but not

Have a lovely day everybody,
spend it with family and loved ones (if able to) 
this year I’m remembering family & friends no longer with us, 

Merry Christmas Everybody 
I’m already looking forward to 2022


----------



## RirisR

Happy Xmas All went to bed at no 11 last night that was the sausage rolls x 2 a mince pie
a small piece of Stollen  never mind, did enjoy it woke to a 7.2 this am and still at 7.1
3 hrs later Ahh well its Xmas so Im having a couple of days off and back on track after
Have a Good Day All xx


----------



## Lanny

After some sleep, finally, I wake on 14:57 BS 6.5  after a wee correction of 4 NR  earlier with the 9.5.

Now for some leftovers!  Oops! Meds, tresiba & NR first: completely forgot to take my pills yesterday until late last night; counted my pills & thought they’re right so, MUST have taken them by rote & forgotten! Realised now after another count that my first notion WAS correct & I DID forget to take them: must have been fuzzier headed than I realised last night; it’s a good thing I don’t drink alcohol!

So, from taking a new week of pills on Monday at the start of the year I’ve now slipped all the way down to Saturday! When/if I slip a couple more times it’ll be back to Monday’s & all will seem right with the world!


----------



## Gruers

Hi guys, I’ve had another heart attack so I’m spending Christmas on a cardio ward
im told I need a triple by pass and I’ll be here till mid January at least 
a bit bored to say the least but thank god for Wattsapp 
I'm tested for BS and BP all day long it’s a days highlight
have a great Christmas everybody and stay safe


----------



## freesia

Gruers said:


> Hi guys, I’ve had another heart attack so I’m spending Christmas on a cardio ward
> im told I need a triple by pass and I’ll be here till mid January at least
> a bit bored to say the least but thank god for Wattsapp
> I'm tested for BS and BP all day long it’s a days highlight
> have a great Christmas everybody and stay safe


@Gruers i hope you feel better and get sorted out soon.


----------



## Lily123

Gruers said:


> Hi guys, I’ve had another heart attack so I’m spending Christmas on a cardio ward
> im told I need a triple by pass and I’ll be here till mid January at least
> a bit bored to say the least but thank god for Wattsapp
> I'm tested for BS and BP all day long it’s a days highlight
> have a great Christmas everybody and stay safe


@Gruers hope you feel better soon


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers so sorry to hear this but good to hear you are being taken good care of. Keep us updated of how you are getting on xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Gruers so sorry to hear this my lovely, best wishes and hope you are on the mend soon! xx


----------



## rebrascora

@Gruers So very sorry to hear about your health scare but pleased they have you where they can monitor you until they can fix things. Hopefully 2022 will be a healthier one for you. X


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.5


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this chilly Boxing Day. Mr Eggy’s new weather station says it’s only 2.8 degrees. Snow is knocking around in the county but not on lower ground unfortunately. It’ll be on the fells I dare say. Anyhoo, 6.3, which I’m very pleased with after a very up and down day yesterday. TBF it was just up! 

A very nice, but exhausting day was had. Apparently the meal I spent two days preparing and cooking tasted good. I wouldn’t know, my sense of taste is still AWOL.  Baby Zara seemed to enjoy her first Christmas. Unfortunately, Lady Sadie, almost 4, was poorly and didn’t eat much at all. Poor little thing, mum is going to phone the out of hours GP service today and hopefully get an appointment, she hasn’t been right for a few days.

We surprised the girls and their families by giving them a holiday for their Christmas present this year. We’ve booked Center Parcs, up here in Cumbria, for us all for September. They were very happy, better than just giving “ stuff”, although the kids still got some “ stuff” from us. It’s something to look forward to and everyone is excited. 

Happy Boxing Day everyone, a lazy day for us, although getting up at 5.45 doesn’t count as lazy by most folks’ standards, but I still can’t breath and I’m still coughing so got up.  I’ll have pigs in blankets for my breakfast, cold obviously, flick through my new cookery books, I may or may not eat some chocolate and I probably won’t get dressed until midday. Perfect relaxing day. Hope yours is too. 

Here’s a photo of the fells from my bedroom window. Oh no, sorry I’ve accidentally deleted that, this is my Libre graph from yesterday. Very similar!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A brilliant Christmas day yesterday. The meal was the best I have ever cooked...following some UTube video recipes and methods. Presents went down well. My daughter briefly visited...good to see her and her daughter too. Wife was well and very positive all day.

I was exhausted by the end of it all.

I always find cooking lots of different dishes very hard work. How those professional cooks, chefs in restaurants, etc do it day after day for lots of people I do not know.

I ate far too much yesterday but my BG in the evening was 4.8 !

This morning it is 5.3 so that is fine and doing well.

It could be because even though I ate far too much I still managed to keep my carbs low (ish).

Today I will extend the kitchen shelving a bit and have a place for the new gadgets and stuff. I thought I had made enough space, but a few more shelves are needed. I am surprised at how short the Ninja Foodi mains cable is. It's a good job there is a mains socket near enough! Oh and I will have to clear out the tons of wrapping paper this morning.

Turkey with lemon and parsley stuffing (my mothers recipe) was really really nice. The stuffing recipe my mother always used to say was a Scottish recipe. No idea, but it is so delicate and so pleasant. I do not like sage and onion stuffing though. 

I hope you all have a great Boxing day whatever you are or are not doing.


----------



## Lanny

06:50 BS 6.6 but, not waking as I’m about to go to bed soon! 

Just finished watching on iPlayer the Pavarotti documentary shown on BBC 2 last night & followed by the legendary Pavarotti Concert in Hyde Park in 1991: I actually switched on the telly around 2am & JUST missed the concert that was shown on BBC 2 after the documentary; watched the concert on iPlayer first. It was a trip down memory lane when the heavens opened, people put up their umbrella’s & nobody could see so, the announcement was made for them to be put down, the late Princess Diana put hers down first, the crowd followed, everybody got drenched including the Princess & Pavarotti dedicated the aria “Donna non vida mai”, “I have never seen a woman like that” to her! The Princess went up to meet him after the concert with her hair absolutely dripping wet still looking radiant with a bright smile shining on her face: anybody else would have looked like a drowned rat!  Catch it on iPlayer if you missed it & the documentary too!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hope you were all “Nice” & got your pressies & had a Wonderful Christmas!


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. Went to bed on a 6.4 so I’ll take that. 

Yesterday was a little like the curates’ egg I guess. 

We don’t “do” Christmas as a rule so no turkey or presents etc but obviously gave the folks their Echo Dots on Christmas Eve so they were still trying to figure those out and providing much hilarity in the process. 

I was up and out early to do a local Park Run which was about 20 mins drive away on what’s effectively the flood plain for one of the major Thames tributaries. 
I was the only tourist at that run and it showed because I was woefully under equipped. Almost everyone was wearing mud spikes on their running shoes. They were needed as the course was so wet it was ridiculous. At one point I was up to my mid calves in mud and at no point in the circuit were we on firm ground, mostly it was deep standing water. 
It wasn’t for me so I bailed after the first lap and went home. 

My trail shoes are still sodden. But the plus note was pace. Even with the awful conditions etc my pace was 40sec / km faster on the flat than it was on the usual hills so that’s a huge positive. 

Watched Come From Away with the folks and they enjoyed that (AppleTV) and then introduced them to Schmiggadoon (also AppleTV) and they like that as well so I did good with the telly stuff. 

Watched the Queen and couldn’t help wonder how she had such an ill fitting bra! 

Brother, sister in law, nephew and her parents joined us for dinner (salmon en croute, celeriac dauphinois plus assorted veg) and her dad is frankly one of the rudest and most obnoxious people I’ve ever had the misfortune to meet. Thankfully though I only see him a few times a year. 

Nothing else to report really. Going to head home today after a marathon chocolate tasting session. I’m trying to convince the folks that they do like dark chocolate so I’ve got a selection of bars ranging from 69% to 85% and we’re going to blind taste them and focus on things like bitterness, fruitiness, complexity, mouthfeel etc. I’m expecting that at the end they’ll still think that anything over about 60% is an abomination but I live in hope!

I’ll probably have breakfast today consisting of black coffee, a pint of water, and maybe a couple of eggs and avocado to keep things low. Although in the fridge there’s both a chocolate mousse and a lemon posset so maybe….


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.6 this morning. Went to bed on a 6.4 so I’ll take that.
> 
> Yesterday was a little like the curates’ egg I guess.
> 
> We don’t “do” Christmas as a rule so no turkey or presents etc but obviously gave the folks their Echo Dots on Christmas Eve so they were still trying to figure those out and providing much hilarity in the process.
> 
> I was up and out early to do a local Park Run which was about 20 mins drive away on what’s effectively the flood plain for one of the major Thames tributaries.
> I was the only tourist at that run and it showed because I was woefully under equipped. Almost everyone was wearing mud spikes on their running shoes. They were needed as the course was so wet it was ridiculous. At one point I was up to my mid calves in mud and at no point in the circuit were we on firm ground, mostly it was deep standing water.
> It wasn’t for me so I bailed after the first lap and went home.
> 
> My trail shoes are still sodden. But the plus note was pace. Even with the awful conditions etc my pace was 40sec / km faster on the flat than it was on the usual hills so that’s a huge positive.
> 
> Watched Come From Away with the folks and they enjoyed that (AppleTV) and then introduced them to Schmiggadoon (also AppleTV) and they like that as well so I did good with the telly stuff.
> 
> Watched the Queen and couldn’t help wonder how she had such an ill fitting bra!
> 
> Brother, sister in law, nephew and her parents joined us for dinner (salmon en croute, celeriac dauphinois plus assorted veg) and her dad is frankly one of the rudest and most obnoxious people I’ve ever had the misfortune to meet. Thankfully though I only see him a few times a year.
> 
> Nothing else to report really. Going to head home today after a marathon chocolate tasting session. I’m trying to convince the folks that they do like dark chocolate so I’ve got a selection of bars ranging from 69% to 85% and we’re going to blind taste them and focus on things like bitterness, fruitiness, complexity, mouthfeel etc. I’m expecting that at the end they’ll still think that anything over about 60% is an abomination but I live in hope!
> 
> I’ll probably have breakfast today consisting of black coffee, a pint of water, and maybe a couple of eggs and avocado to keep things low. Although in the fridge there’s both a chocolate mousse and a lemon posset so maybe….


I’m glad it wasn’t just me re the Queen’s bra. It was the first thing I noticed, I don’t normally stare at 95 year old women’s boobs! Honest guv! I think she’s lost weight and it’s well known she’s frugal, and let’s face it, who’s going to tell her she needs new underwear?


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I’m glad it wasn’t just me re the Queen’s bra. It was the first thing I noticed, I don’t normally stare at 95 year old women’s boobs! Honest guv! I think she’s lost weight and it’s well known she’s frugal, and let’s face it, who’s going to tell her she needs new underwear?


And the late Prince Philip no longer by her side; HE definitely would have told her!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’m glad it wasn’t just me re the Queen’s bra. It was the first thing I noticed, I don’t normally stare at 95 year old women’s boobs! Honest guv! I think she’s lost weight and it’s well known she’s frugal, and let’s face it, who’s going to tell her she needs new underwear?


She had a falling out with Rigby & Peller a while back and clearly her underwear game has gone tits up ever since. Which is ironic considering.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, hope everybody had a lovely day yesterday. Note the comments on the regal underclothes - maybe at 92 or whatever the old girl is, comfort trumps elegance? Eat your hearts out: HS for me this morning: 5.2. Pretty much undeserved as the Yorkshire puddings gave me several hours of well over 11. Ah well, back to 20 carbs or under.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reporting another CS (chocolate special) of 5.7 this morning. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning, hope everybody had a lovely day yesterday. Note the comments on the regal underclothes - maybe at 92 or whatever the old girl is, comfort trumps elegance? Eat your hearts out: HS for me this morning: 5.2. Pretty much undeserved as the Yorkshire puddings gave me several hours of well over 11. Ah well, back to 20 carbs or under.


Congrats on the HS!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. A slightly more eventful day than planned yesterday, involving daughter’s cat, of course. She emerged from the back of daughter’s wardrobe with the sticky pad of a moth trap attached to her tail. Now this wouldn’t be a problem for a normal cat. (Did I mention, this cat is not normal). But because of arthritis and neuropathy in her spine, she Will Not let anybody touch her back or tail. But she couldn’t get the thing off. And it was upsetting her. Much discussion and planning ensued upstairs, all while I was trying to cook a meal downstairs. In the end, daughter managed to entice her on to her lap, wrapped blanket round both arms to save a trip to A & E for tetanus shots and antibiotics, and managed to pin her down and pull it off. Last year she tried walking along a narrow ledge overlooking the stairs…and fell off into the hall below (she was fine, but we were worried, she’s an elderly rescue cat, and daughter hadn’t had her long then). I’m wondering what her next trick will be.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. A slightly more eventful day than planned yesterday, involving daughter’s cat, of course. She emerged from the back of daughter’s wardrobe with the sticky pad of a moth trap attached to her tail. Now this wouldn’t be a problem for a normal cat. (Did I mention, this cat is not normal). But because of arthritis and neuropathy in her spine, she Will Not let anybody touch her back or tail. But she couldn’t get the thing off. And it was upsetting her. Much discussion and planning ensued upstairs, all while I was trying to cook a meal downstairs. In the end, daughter managed to entice her on to her lap, wrapped blanket round both arms to save a trip to A & E for tetanus shots and antibiotics, and managed to pin her down and pull it off. Last year she tried walking along a narrow ledge overlooking the stairs…and fell off into the hall below (she was fine, but we were worried, she’s an elderly rescue cat, and daughter hadn’t had her long then). I’m wondering what her next trick will be.


Oh dear. Poor thing.


----------



## Robin

Sorry to hear you’re stuck in hospital over Christmas, @Gruers. Hope everything goes well. Brother-in-law had a quad bypass after a heart attack back in the Autumn, and it was a longish and gradual recovery, but he’s fine now.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oh dear. Poor thing.


Luckily daughter managed to get the thing off without the cat twigging that it was she who was doing the pulling, so she complained loudly , but then went straight back to daughter for comfort and cuddles.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.1 today, 
to many chocolates eaten yesterday (whilst watching TV) didn’t test before bed


----------



## ColinUK

@Gruers Wishing you well and an awesome cardio team to get you back up on your feet soon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning 

very grey here, just like I feel, anyway a massive 9.2 fir me which was probably fuelled by Christmas pudding, mice pie and chocolate, oh and forgetting to take Amy meds yesterday.  Really hoping that is the reason and I am not coming down with something.

today will consist of clearing up as my guests did not leave until 9.30 last night, going for a run and then watching all the stuff on telly that I couldn’t watch yesterday due to guests and maybe a nap.  Hubby is at work from 2pm until 10pm so loads of time to do all of the above.

@Gruers - sorry to hear you are spending the festive period in hospital.

@TinaD - congratulations on you HS.


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> Hi guys, I’ve had another heart attack so I’m spending Christmas on a cardio ward
> im told I need a triple by pass and I’ll be here till mid January at least
> a bit bored to say the least but thank god for Wattsapp
> I'm tested for BS and BP all day long it’s a days highlight
> have a great Christmas everybody and stay safe


Sorry to hear that. If it helps, Mr Eggy had a quad bypass 14 years ago. He’s still here. It’s actually amazing what can be done now, and there’s probably been more advancements since then. Take care and rest.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A high 10.7 for me this morning and been high all night. Yesterday was a day of spikes and drops all day. The alarm woke me to a high overnight and i must have gone straight back to sleep. Oh well, hopefully a better day today.


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK just reading my new cookery book. The Pie Room. Top pastry chef, loads of recipes for amazing pastry, suet, choux, puff, shortcrust, hot water etc. then this. It made me laugh so much my Diet Coke came out of my nose!


----------



## Pattidevans

Happy Boxing day!

7.7 for me.  As far as diabetes was concerned yesterday was a right old lash up as I completely forgot to bolus for Christmas dinner which was excessively carby by any standards!  Still I got the main course on the table hot and my roasties behaved nicely.  Must have been good as guests went back for seconds.  They arrived as arranged at 3pm and didn’t leave until just after midnight after playing a quiz game that had us all in stitches.  Turned on Pavarotti and just slumped.  Due to the dishwasher breaking the kitchen is piled high with dirty crockery and pans, so I guess that’s our first job today!  

@Gruers wishing you a speedy recovry.

@TinaD congratulations once again.


----------



## Gruers

I had a very quiet Christmas although Christmas lunch in hospital was fine except no alcohol. Ive been taken off my diabetic meds for now so not counting the numbers. My BP is in reasonable range now. Waiting to hear when I’m going to have the op, probably next year. I’m fine and in the best place for now. Have a great Christmas everyone


----------



## janw

7.4 this morning, but nowt to do with Christmas food as I wasn't up to cooking yesterday. Have had to take 6 steroid tablets this morning so BG is going to be crazy I reckon.


----------



## RirisR

Happy Boxing Day All - 7.5 this morning, Xmas goodies affect, whats
worse than that, got on scales and have put 4lb on !! how did that
happen only ate a mince pie with cream and a few sweets and a full Xmas dinner
and pudding etc etc roll on 2022 and back to basics ...


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Boxing Day folks. Hope you all have a relaxing day now that the big day is over for another year.

8.8 for me this morning which is disappointing as I injected 3.5 units for a 12 at 5.30am. Injected 6 units at 9am for breakfast and correction and just come down low enough to eat breakfast.... which I really should have skipped considering how much I ate yesterday! 

@eggyg I am REALLY impressed with your rolling fells graph. This is mine... 
The first of those 3 peaks was 2JBs because I was 4.3 just as I was about to drive to my sister's for dinner. The second (biggest one) was lunch and then I had to wait ages after everyone else had their xmas pud before I could have mine because levels were just too high to risk it. It was worth the wait though! I then walked with my sister round to her livery yard about half a mile to do evening stables and back and then drove home and had my beasties to feed. That last little dip into the red just as I got in the house prompted a serious hypo hunger which i failed to control hence my high readings this morning.

@TinaD Many congratulations on another House Special and all the more impressive the day after Xmas!

@MeeTooTeeTwo Loving your CS!


----------



## Jenny105

5.8 is the usual for me - after -letting dog out, & cup of tea.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Well a funny day yesterday.  All went well until 22.50.  Things controlled well testing every two hours due to working. Then
22:50 BG. 8.3
23:34.   As 4 hours 45 mins after last NovoRapid gave myself the 6 units Lantus ( this was on coach returning to Stansted from London )
00:34. BG before driving home 4.8
Snack of 6 cream crackers 
00:50.   BG.  4.6
Snack of 3 cream crackers and banana
01:05.  BG 5.0
Drove home
01:55 BG 9.6

Woke this morning to BG of 6.2.   (Well I got the .2 for a special but missed the House)

I have a feeling that the basal layer may be slightly high but seems to act quickly at start and then is about right during the rest of day. Probably just my thinking.  Any ideas?


----------



## Robin

Lantus isn’t as 'flat' as the manufacturer would have us believe,@DuncanLord , but it normally starts slowly and has a peak at around 4-5 hours in, so not sure if it would have got going soon enough to have caused your problem last night.


----------



## rebrascora

@DuncanLord I think it is likely your own pancreas spurting out some insulin rather than the Lantus taking effect so quickly. I believe it slowly builds up to a peak about 5hrs after injecting. 
I know we are all different but 9 cream crackers and a banana would have had me closer to a BG of 20 from 4.8 which again suggests to me your own insulin production is contributing. I was 4.3 and dropping yesterday when I wanted to drive to my sister's and 2JBs took me up to 8.8.


----------



## freesia

Well, i am mightily sick and tired of D. This past week i have had more hypos than i usually do. I usually up my basal during school holidays but i haven't yet and i'm over half way through the hols. The hypos have been a bit longer lasting than usual, taking more glucose to bring up then the rebounds are huge. 
Today, we planned a walk after lunch. I had less insulin with lunch, still needed glucose before the walk and a banana during. Within 15 mins of the walk i felt i was dropping again so just came home. It still dropped to 2.9.
I'm so tired of D, not being able to do anything spontaneously, struggling to predict what will happen with levels this week, fed up of the sight of JBs and glucoseetc.
Sorry about the moan, i just needed to say it out loud (well, write it), nobody else undetstands what its like.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

freesia said:


> Well, i am mightily sick and tired of D. This past week i have had more hypos than i usually do. I usually up my basal during school holidays but i haven't yet and i'm over half way through the hols. The hypos have been a bit longer lasting than usual, taking more glucose to bring up then the rebounds are huge.


Hi @freesia you sound like me with more hypos than you usually have. Mine though aren't actually hypos they're below targets. I've lost my hypo awareness so I've increased my target from 5-8mmol to 6-10mmol and I need to keep above 6mmol as much as I can but my levels are dropping all the time . If my levels go below target I have to correct with dextrose the same way as you do if you were hypo but depending on where you are in the 4s or 5s you correct with a small amount of dextrose at a time. At the moment it's taking certainly a couple of attempts of taking the dextrose before I'm back in target again then on a couple of occasions I've had a huge rebound.



freesia said:


> fed up of the sight of JBs and glucoseetc.


Same here - I will be having shares with dextrose soon.



freesia said:


> Sorry about the moan, i just needed to say it out loud (well, write it), nobody else undetstands what its like.


I'm sure other members don't mind a good old diabetic moan. We all understand what it can be like so you're not on your own.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK just reading my new cookery book. The Pie Room. Top pastry chef, loads of recipes for amazing pastry, suet, choux, puff, shortcrust, hot water etc. then this. It made me laugh so much my Diet Coke came out of my nose!


The Pie Room is a rather enjoyable dining experience albeit one I can’t enjoy quite as often now since diagnosis. Unfortunately.


----------



## ColinUK

mum2westiesGill said:


> I'm sure other members don't mind a good old diabetic moan. We all understand what it can be like so you're not on your own.


If people here start to object to us lot moaning I’ll have to post my stuff somewhere else!!


----------



## freesia

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi @freesia you sound like me with more hypos than you usually have. Mine though aren't actually hypos they're below targets. I've lost my hypo awareness so I've increased my target from 5-8mmol to 6-10mmol and I need to keep above 6mmol as much as I can but my levels are dropping all the time . If my levels go below target I have to correct with dextrose the same way as you do if you were hypo but depending on where you are in the 4s or 5s you correct with a small amount of dextrose at a time. At the moment it's taking certainly a couple of attempts of taking the dextrose before I'm back in target again then on a couple of occasions I've had a huge rebound.
> 
> 
> Same here - I will be having shares with dextrose soon.
> 
> 
> I'm sure other members don't mind a good old diabetic moan. We all understand what it can be like so you're not on your own.


Thanjs @mum2westiesGill. My hypo awareness is usually pretty good and i have the libre alarm set at 5 so i can head off anything/make decisions on what to eat. This past week though, levels have dropped suddenly and quickly so even though i have tried to stop them, i've still had them. Sometimes i can go for a couple of weeks without one then have 1-3 a week, but not usually this many. Hopefully when i get back to a normal routine with work things will go back to normal. I even changed my lunchtime ratio so i had less chance of a hypo but ended up with a higher level late afternoon/tea time. I don't want to reduce my bolus as i have overnight highs else, though i may have to. Its just tiring trying to second guess everything.


----------



## gll

Late posting as I got up, tested and did meds and crashed for another couple of hours then went straight out to sis in laws for a coffee in my PJs 

Anyway 14.4 this morning which is a small improvement. Has taken all day to drop down to single figures - 8.4 (not so awesome) 

@freesia isn't that the point of this place, to share the ups as well as the downs. I'd be demented without you all, even just reading stuff and not feeling quite so alone x


----------



## freesia

gll said:


> isn't that the point of this place, to share the ups as well as the downs


It is, and i'm so glad of it! This forum is the only place i can say how i feel and people "get it"! Even family and really good friends, however well meaning they are, just don't understand how it feels day after day after day to live with this. I know there are people who are worse off than me and dealing with other medical conditions, so i feel guilty having a moan and be positive about things but some days, you just have to.
Thank you to every one of you on here for reading and supporting on the bad days and congratulating on the good. Without you alll, i think it would be much worse.


----------



## Lanny

18:25 BS 10.3  Eventually went to sleep: don’t know when; up now with tresiba & meds in very late!

Dithering about NR for breakfast sausage muffin: have had a wee bit of trouble nailing the bolus on this & have gone a bit low ish with usual breakfast dose of 40, as it’s a small muffin with a sausage patty, dollop of ketchup & a slice of cheese; think I’ve more or less worked out that 38, or 36 if lower in the target range, but, I’m over target with everything late today so, 40 I think & see how it goes? 

Right! In it went & I’ll ding my sausage muffin for breakfast! 

My sleeping pattern is obviously off & I may well be posting at some STRANGE times the next few days?


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Almost forgot! I’ve actually eaten less than I’d planned for this Christmas & therefore used less NR: I’m 2 pens up from the estimate of last pen in opened box used by Sunday! I’ve got 2 pens left but, still nice to have had the new box delivered on Thursday before Christmas so, that unopened box with the 2, well 1 & a bit as I’m about to start one of those pens, will last me a bit longer left & it’s not as “hand to mouth” as I’d feared!


----------



## Lanny

Munching & checked TV guide for the BBC AND I see there’s a Christmas special of Death in Paradise on BBC 1 around 7:30 ish after Around The World in 80 days on now! 

Ooh er! Bright Caribbean sunshine with a comforting murder at Christmas: aw! it can’t get much better than THAT!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Happy Boxing Day folks. Hope you all have a relaxing day now that the big day is over for another year.
> 
> 8.8 for me this morning which is disappointing as I injected 3.5 units for a 12 at 5.30am. Injected 6 units at 9am for breakfast and correction and just come down low enough to eat breakfast.... which I really should have skipped considering how much I ate yesterday!
> 
> @eggyg I am REALLY impressed with your rolling fells graph. This is mine... View attachment 19570
> The first of those 3 peaks was 2JBs because I was 4.3 just as I was about to drive to my sister's for dinner. The second (biggest one) was lunch and then I had to wait ages after everyone else had their xmas pud before I could have mine because levels were just too high to risk it. It was worth the wait though! I then walked with my sister round to her livery yard about half a mile to do evening stables and back and then drove home and had my beasties to feed. That last little dip into the red just as I got in the house prompted a serious hypo hunger which i failed to control hence my high readings this morning.
> 
> @TinaD Many congratulations on another House Special and all the more impressive the day after Xmas!
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Loving your CS!


Didn’t know theme parks were open yesterday. Looks like you were on the Big Dipper!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Didn’t know theme parks were open yesterday. Looks like you were on the Big Dipper!



That's the problem! I got stuck on it on Friday and it seems like they locked up and left me to go round and round and up and down.... currently trundling along at the very highest level and rapidly approaching a huge drop!   Lost track of how much insulin I have injected over the past 6 hours (just counted up on Libre...12 correction units have gone in in 4 doses!) to try to bring me down but just kept going up and eventually leveled out the last 40 mins so the drop is coming. All I've eaten is some soda bread and butter and I injected a decent amount for it at lunchtime. It's all gone now so hopefully tomorrow I will get back to my low carb eating and some better control. Wouldn't mind it I had eaten a box of chocolates but bread really is my nemesis!  Not enjoying the heart racing spills and thrills of the fairground at my age!
Weeeee! I'm on the way down.... 9.4 with a vertical downward arrow. Half relieved that the upward trend has stopped and I'm back into single figures and half anxious about where it will end! 

Interestingly my hypo awareness has become incredibly sensitive the last few days. I have had a few quite unpleasant ones recently in the mid 4s but I felt an obvious hypo yesterday evening which the Libre said was 3.6 but a finger prick check was 5.2 and I double checked it and it gave me 5.2 again so I didn't treat it and it went back up. I have had horrible hypo hunger recently as well. I think this is a consequence of sharp spikes and drops. "Normal eating" just does not agree with me anymore.


----------



## Lanny

Aw! That was a great episode of DIP & a right “humdinger” of a uniquely excellent case with the temporary return of a well loved character!  The new series to start on January 7th. The first Christmas special of DIP! I LOVED it!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, amazingly it looks like I have leveled out in the mid 5s. Would like to claim that was skill but considering I have come down from mid teens with 4 stacked corrections amounting to 12 units, I think it has to be entirely luck and sheer desperation! 
Fiasp really just stops working for me once I get into double figures! I also jabbed yet another extra unit of Levemir tonight so I am now up to 7 units.  
Just totted it up and I've had 27.5 units of Fiasp today in the form of 8 injections to try to keep a lid on approx. 100g carbs about 50g of which were bread. Most low carb days (without bread) I only need about 10 units of Fiasp. It's just weird how badly bread affects me. I thought someone said sourdough was less problematic!


----------



## Lanny

Phew! That’s a relief @rebrascora you’re finally levelled out!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

A very late good evening everybody from me 

I've not posted any waking BGs since Wednesday 22nd so here's a little catch up

Thursday 23rd
07:50 BG 4.7. Below target 6-10mmol. 15 units tresiba done. Had 2 1/2 dextrose tablets to get me back into target which it did 

Friday 24th
08:04 BG 6.2. Within target. 15 units tresiba done.

Sat 25th
08:01 BG 4.4. Below target. Had 3 dextrose tablets which got me to 6.9.

Today
07:01 BG 4.3. Below target. Had 2 1/2 dextrose tablets which got me to 6.4. Decreased tresiba by 1.0 unit from 15.0 units to 14.0 units because I keep going below target.


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - 6.3


----------



## Kopiert

Having emerged from my Christmas hibernation I started today with a 6.5.


----------



## Lanny

07:34 BS 5.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Now that Christmas is over there’ll a wee lull before New Year’s Eve which always seems a bigger thing than New Years Day: all about the party; not that I’ve ever been a party girl! I’ve only ever gone to one & that was the millennium party at the end of 1999/2000 with fireworks & all to see in the new millennium!  It all seems so long ago now, in the days when I still drank alcohol albeit only on special occasions: had a tia maria & coke that night; also, before I became diabetic I’m guessing at the end of 2000 but, not diagnosed until March 2001! I was at a friend’s country manor house outside Ballymoney, near Drumaheglis Marina on the River Bann, with a huge garden & plenty of space for a fireworks display! I just had Ribena and sparkling water on New Years Eve since then & this year, the last couple since the recipe change due to the sugar tax, Polish raspberry syrup with sparkling water!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here.

So sorry to hear you’ve had another heart attack @Gruers. Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rebrascora

I spoke too soon last night. My levels wandered back up towards double figures again last night and I had to inject another correction when I climbed into bed which achieved a very minor reduction. Levels then stayed level all night and woke up on 8.0 but climbing again already of course. I have increased morning basal up to 30 but doubt that will be enough and of course injected yet another correction! Getting a bit weary of it though!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, less excitement yesterday, the cat managed to stay out of trouble all day. Forgot that I'd split bolused for pudding last night, though, and still had active insulin on board at bedtime, so had a little excursion into the red overnight. Knew I should have had a second helping!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Yesterday I craved some flapjack! Made it and ate way too much. Enjoyed it though. No idea where the craving came from.

This mornings BG 5.2 incredible.

I think the answer to all type 2's must be to eat lots of flapjack. Hmm needs a research project! 

I always find the days after Christmas a bit too quiet. Almost a let down. New years eve next. I am not a party animal so new years eve generally passes me by. But I do like watching the fireworks. Not sure there will be any this year.

No plans for today unless the local wood shop opens....


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. Had a really nice break away. Very grey and raining but still mild down here. Not sure what I’m doing today, may look for a new oven.
@freesia and @rebrascora sounds as though you e had a rough time of it lately, although I’m T2 I really sympathise with your hypo problems, wishing you both well x
@TinaD sorry I forgot to congratulate you on your HD x
Have a good day all x


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
At 8:07 it was 10.2 for me which is only a tiny bit above my target of 6mmol-10mmol. 14.0 units of tresiba done.

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## freesia

Good morning all, woke to a 5.4 which very quickly dropped to 4.8 needing a JB to stop any further drop. Needed a 1u correction overnight around 1am, should have been 2u but i tried to play it safe. Its a good job i did, i'd have hypoed overnight. Lets see what today will bring.

@rebrascora i think there are two DFs, one with you and one with me. I hope your levels behave a bit better today.

Congrats to @Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I don't believe it!! Another 5.7 and not a chocolate in sight last night. 
Maybe this _is_ my new normal.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.4 today xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 after a much needed lie in. Isn’t it funny the more you sleep the more you want. When I’ve had a really bad night, awake every hour or so, I have to get up, as I liken it to being in purgatory. When I’ve had a decent sleep, like last night, only woke once at 4.30, I needed more and was so comfy and relaxed. Should set me up for the day. 

After the excesses of the last few days we're hoping to get out for a walk, I’ve not been out for ages because of feeling rubbish mostly and looking after kids and cooking. We’re also trying to eat better, the fact the tiramisu is finished will help! We may walk into town as it’s one of our granddaughter’s birthday on Thursday, she’ll be four and currently suffering from a really bad ear infection. Daughter got her to the local after hours GP clinic last night after ringing at midday! What a palaver that was. Anyways she now has penicillin so should pick up in a couple of days. We don’t know what to buy her as of course she got so much for Christmas. I’m sure we’ll think of something. 

Whilst writing that I’ve just had a message of another daughter, our eldest granddaughter, 15, has been unwell through the night and has passed out in the shower. They sent for an ambulance and she’s going to hospital, her BGs are extremely low. I’ll find out more later.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

8.2 this morning, but still eating badly.

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS

@freesia - you moan away, i hope things start to improve for you.

@rebrascora - please get off that rollercoaster, hope things settle down for you as well.  

I managed a 10k run in the heavy rain yesterday, today family are round.  

have a nice day everyone.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg I hope your granddaughter is ok! Please keep us posted.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the flapjack induced HS! 

@eggyg Fingers crossed for your grand daughter. Please keep us informed. 

I’ve not checked BG yet as I’m still in bed. Slept solidly for 9 hours last night which I’m guessing is something to do with being back in my own bed after a few days with the Wrinklies. 
Might just spend the entire day in bed as it’s bucketing down and not likely to stop. Although I do want to head to Waitrose sooner rather than later to see what they’ve got marked down and I do need to buy food to eat.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all. 

11.1 this morning, though it was higher during the night at around 14.  Have just lobbed in a correction.  Looking at my logbook on the Libre I haven’t actually seen “normal” numbers since Xmas eve.  Numbers have been in the 10 - 16 range. time in target has dropped to 20%. Trying not to stress about it as that will only make it worse. 

Better than the hypos that @freesia is seeing, but I do want to send her a hug.  Also a hug to @rebrascora, i can indeed empathise with you.

@eggyg, fingers crossed for your granddaughter.  Please let us know how she is.

Ah well, the walk we planned doesn’t look likely as it’s peeing down and blowing a gale.


----------



## RirisR

Morning all an 8 for me this am
New Yr resolution stop eating anything after 7.30pm


----------



## gll

Morning everyone!
10.4
Body please... you aren't supposed to take a HS and double it. So close guys, so close 
Jokes aside, improvement again over some of the rubbish numbers I've had over the last few weeks.
I'm supposed to dropping down to 1 gliclazide today (keeping morning dose). I guess it will soon become clear if that goes okay .

Grats on the HSs of the day and hugs to everyone who are off targets (or anyone who just wants a free hug) x


----------



## eggyg

Hi all. Update on Tia. She’d felt unwell all day yesterday ( hope it wasn’t my Christmas dinner) and was feeling faint. Hadn’t eaten much, then threw up all night. Went in the shower this morning and my daughter heard a clatter and Tia didn’t respond when she called on her. Her dad had to break the door down as of course she’s 15 and had locked it. She’d totally passed out, crashing into all sorts of stuff and has some minor cuts. In hospital under observation, daughter sent us a photo and she was giving us a wave. I feel relieved she’s conscious but worried why it happened. Hormones, period pains, dieting? Who knows, she’s a teenager? Hoping she’ll get the all clear and be home soon. I’m just glad it’s a bank holiday and her parents weren’t at work! That doesn’t bear thinking about.


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg Wow! That really was quite a drama! Keeping fingers crossed that she is better and home soon and it isn't anything which is likely to reoccur.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Wow! That really was quite a drama! Keeping fingers crossed that she is better and home soon and it isn't anything which is likely to reoccur.


Daughter just messaged. She’s on a drip, had bloods taken and going to do a urine test. I’d just remembered when she stayed at ours last week she was complaining of lower back ache, hoping it isn’t her kidneys but they’re checking, that’s the main thing. Honestly, you worry about your children all the time,  then they have children and you worry about them all the time! It’s no wonder I’m grey!
Good news though, little Sadie has brightened up and has eaten something for the first time in about three days. Got this photo sent.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning everyone. 5.1 for me today - a bit late getting up so not done until 09.50. For some reason was hungry all day yesterday and craving carbs. even found myself looking up which supermarkets had Christmas cakes on offer...Fortunately sense returned and I settled for downloading a new book from amazon. I do get a bit bored with keto sometimes...


----------



## ColinUK

Got up. Tested 6.0. Showered. Tidied up. 
Contemplating going out but really can’t be bothered tbh. 
May pop to the corner shop and buy some salmon and fennel and roast them off for lunch.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Good morning everyone. 5.1 for me today - a bit late getting up so not done until 09.50. For some reason was hungry all day yesterday and craving carbs. even found myself looking up which supermarkets had Christmas cakes on offer...Fortunately sense returned and I settled for downloading a new book from amazon. I do get a bit bored with keto sometimes...


I find that once I go "off piste" with the carbs I get terrible cravings. So far the thing that has got me back on the wagon again fairly quickly is to eat my fill of really fatty food (I ate a whole tub of Mascapone cheese with a spoon last time) and then it is such a relief to be back on the wagon and have a nice salad and then the cravings just stop. 
I absolutely hate this rollercoaster of highs and lows and the accompanying cravings.


----------



## DuncanLord

gll said:


> Morning everyone!
> 10.4
> Body please... you aren't supposed to take a HS and double it. So close guys, so close
> Jokes aside, improvement again over some of the rubbish numbers I've had over the last few weeks.
> I'm supposed to dropping down to 1 gliclazide today (keeping morning dose). I guess it will soon become clear if that goes okay .
> 
> Grats on the HSs of the day and hugs to everyone who are off targets (or anyone who just wants a free hug) x


@gll  Well done on a double house special.  I like the idea but suppose others may say it’s not allowed

I had a waking reading of 6.5 so was satisfied.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> I find that once I go "off piste" with the carbs I get terrible cravings. So far the thing that has got me back on the wagon again fairly quickly is to eat my fill of really fatty food (I ate a whole tub of Mascapone cheese with a spoon last time) and then it is such a relief to be back on the wagon and have a nice salad and then the cravings just stop.
> I absolutely hate this rollercoaster of highs and lows and the accompanying cravings.


Spot on - I didn't have mascarpone but I did have some vicious mature Gouda - told my taste buds to stop fancying marzipan and try that. I think they fainted...Just got my Hogmanay birthday to get though and temptations should reduce. I wish advertising of food (and "food" products) was banned...


----------



## TinaD

On the subject of banning advertising has anyone got a link to the report relied on in this article? I want to check it isn't promoting the wretched food pyramid and urging us all to live on carbs.  https://www.theguardian.com/society...ty-strategy-unhealthy-food-environment-report


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg so sorry to hear about your granddaughter, glad she’s doing better xx


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning so heading back down, day 2 of 3 of the 6 steroid pills - take my BG before those as have to eat before taking them and I know they would send my reading skyward, the steroid inhaler does that on its own! lol. Had more to eat yesterday with some naughty "tasters", Daughter and I (and granddaughter) went and did our Monday shop as usual, not that busy and even had a good browse round B&Ms first, shopped in Morrisons and then went back in there for lunch and a pot of tea. Now relaxing with a coffee


----------



## gll

aww @eggyg they are such a worry <3
It is horrible finding your child unconscious like that. Done that dance a few times now and never gets any easier. Hope they get to the bottom of it.

I fell back asleep again. Super scratchy throat, a little sniffly n sneezy, headache and tired. LFT says I'm good thus far.
Woke up again on 10.6 so ticked over vs mopped up.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  8.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 in purgatory, the lie ins didn’t last long. Been coughing and spluttering since 4.30.I really don’t know when this cold is going to do one! Almost two weeks since I started with the scratchy throat, now Mr Eggy has the scratchy throat! 

 Big granddaughter home safe and well, nothing sinister the hospital said, probably viral. It was her BP that was in her boots, not BGs as I was lead to believe. She’s to rest and do everything slowly, she’s 15, 15 years olds don’t tend to do anything fast in my experience! Little granddaughter brightened up too, started playing with her new toys last night. They are going to celebrate Christmas all over again on New Year’s Day, turkey and all. 

Nothing planned today, I didn’t get out for a walk yesterday, three loads of washing done me in. I did use the washing machine, I didn’t bash it on the rocks down the local river, but I was exhausted. Mr Eggy went out for an hour and I caught up with Call the Midwife Christmas special, and yes I did cry all the way through. If you don’t cry at Call the Midwife you have a rock for a heart! 

Have a good day. It’s Tuesday, by the way. 
You’re welcome.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Woke at 3am. Shut eyes for 10 minutes snooze and it was suddenly 6am !!! 

BG 4.7

Hoping the local wood shop will be open this morning. Gotta make 2 new shelves for the kitchen.

Just been looking at the photos taken at Christmas. Some really nice pictures of my wife. Beautiful smile. A year ago there was 'something else' there as she was so so ill. She really has got a lot better thankfully.

Mind you looking back a year ago at me.... fat, ill, unhappy, lost, confused....now transformed, thin, fit, happy (if somewhat isolated and lonely). 

This Christmas has been a good one for us.

Today will be a very quiet day here if the wood shop is closed.

Got out for a walk on the beach yesterday, 1.5 hours. My legs really ached by the end of it!!!

Have a great day today whatever you do or don't do


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.6 here. I just can’t work out what goes on after my evening meal - I mid-bolus (pre- or post-bolusing = instant hypo or prolonged hyper), have a hypo most nights after an hour, then sometimes go hyper after two hours. I’ve tried changing the ratio...nothing seems to work. Diabetes keeps you on your toes!

A double Phew! @eggyg.

OH is hoping to win “most popular neighbour” this year - Not! He was up at half six this morning, slamming the side gate (woke me up) and then the back door...it’s a good thing most of our neighbours are ancient and deaf as posts.


----------



## mage 1

6.6 for me today after a very bad night with a very sore shoulder . Just waiting to ring doctor what a time to get a sore shoulder.


----------



## SueEK

7.2 this morning. Nothing planned again for today.
@eggyg good news about your granddaughters and hope that cold goes away pronto. 
@Gwynn good to hear life has bucked up for you and your family. 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke up to 5.9 today

very different to yesterday‘s late wake up of 11.1
went to bed on Sunday evening without testing,
then woke up around midnight as sugars had dropped to 3.1

I haven’t looked out the window yet, but today it sounds like we’re being battered by wind & rain, however we are not planning on going anywhere today.

@Gwynn good to read you’ve had a nice Christmas 

have a friend coming for dinner today, so we will do a LFT this morning
have a great day everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here with no dips into the red. A minor miracle.
I'm glad your grandchildren are perking up, @eggyg, but sorry you and Mr. Eggy are still suffering.


----------



## janw

7.3 thanks to steroid's side effect of making you so darned hungry ... sigh ...trying to resist, but ....
Last day to take the dreaded 6, so hopefully appetite will go back to normal cos my stomach wants to rumble on forever! Oh well, nothing really planned for today so will go with the flow


----------



## gll

Morning all. 
Still feeling rubbish with this cold and have been napping on and off since yesterday morning. Blegh.
Don't really have a proper morning reading so last one was 13.6.
Goal for today, stay awake until tesco has delivered my shopping in 2-3 hours. Keeping the expectations low


----------



## RirisR

7.2 this morning, depression lurking on the horizon,knowing if
I dont sew my mouth up the weight gain will be more than 4lb 
off to M & S with a Xmas voucher, should cheer me up, think I
will buy me some Salad


----------



## Kopiert

7.8 this morning Up and down we go! Had my booster yesterday and my arm really aches!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Late as was on the "wake up phone call" to Bruce duty today then trying to figure out what we were needing from Lidl's, hopefully they have what we are needing as grandad said on the phone last night the shelves were pretty bare (although he does go in at opening time usually including Boxing Day  )

Anyway, 8's at 5:08 and 3 Lifts, 5.6 at 5:57 so some more Lifts, 6.3 come 7:10, getting thoroughly fed up of sugar so early in the morning!    xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A somewhat belated FBG today as I slept in after a night disturbed by the sky emptying itself on West Wales. FBG 5.4 so not too bad, just on cusp of normal, and yesterdays daytime figures were pretty good, so hoping the desire to pig out on cake/marzipan/mince pies or pasta/spuds/naan etc has departed and I am back to stoically facing meat and greens. The Covid figures for Cardiff are quite startling - feel a bit curmudgeonly for hoping there will not be an easterly migration over New Year. I see poor old London has Norovirus to add to their troubles. Fingers crossed that all on here avoid both.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.0 for me this morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, blue skies but a vicious wind.

This diabetes is a fickle partner.  Yesterday’s 11.1 was followed at 9am today with 5.1 following a straight line overnight and I did nothing different at all!

Nice to hear some good news from some peeps this morning.

Sympathy to all those feeling rough!

Not doing much today except continue working with hubby on a Printerpix photobook featuring a holiday in Granada,  Seville and Malaga in 2015.  Was a bit shocked at how fat I was then and I still had dark hair (courtesy of the hairdresser). It’s very odd how white hair takes years off, when you’d think the opposite would be true!


----------



## Lanny

10:08 BS 6.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had Vicar of Dibley binge last night on iPlayer although I have the entire DVD collection up to the last Christmas Specials of 2006/07 where she married Harry the accountant: The Vicar in White was on last night; discovered the 3 Lockdown episodes done last year that I totally missed!  I LOVE The Vicar of Dibley & the funniest ever episode, I think is The Handsome Stranger & specifically the dream/fantasy sequence where Harry is walking down the aisle with the then unknown pretty girl she followed on their walk earlier.My favourite bit being what I call her “5 Pack” backing dancers behind her of her fellow village council meeting members! Maybe TMI but, watching THAT the first time I ALMOST wet myself I laughed SO hard!  Before that was her attemts to start the “5 Pack” on art classes: jaws opened in dazed shock by the artist model in the first class; delayed reactions of the 5 in the second outdoor class when they finally painted the nudes instead of the landscape! Not to mention her vaulting the fence to get to Harry after spotting him, jumping into the VERY deep puddle to hide while stalking him & histhen unknown sister & that completely OTT, MUCH more so than Emma Thompsom’s portrayal in Sense & Sensibility, reaction to his proposal!

It was a trip down memory lane again & I’m all ready to watch series 2: saw 2006/07 specials, lockdown episodes, the 6 series 1 episodes & the Easter Bunny & Christmas Lunch specials last night! Series 2, if I remember correctly, is all about Alice & Hugo: match making, engagement & wedding!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

8.8 today, but did have a very carby buffet for the family yesterday, that is it for entertaining until New Year’s Day.  Going to have a lazy day today, might go for a short run later, but apart from cooking a simple dinner nothing else planned.

@eggyg - so pleased to hear both your granddaughters are on the mend.


----------



## rebrascora

9.8 the first time I woke up. Jabbed 2 correction units and had a glass of water whilst I was in the kitchen getting a new cartridge of Levemir out of the fridge. Jabbed my Levemir and went back to bed for a doze whilst Levemir started to do it's work and woke up nearly 3 hours later!! Reading was 3.9! That is my Levemir getting to work but not having any FOTF to work on because I was being lazy! 

Anyway, an altogether better day yesterday thank goodness, as my graph below shows. The low flat spell last night was after a big meal of antipasti (cheese stuffed peppadew peppers, olives, chargrilled artichokes, mozzarella balls, sun dried tomatoes and deep fried beans) followed by rib-eye steak with sweet potato and mushrooms served with a large salad and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. I then *had to* eat a square of dark chocolate and some peanut butter to bring levels up to go to bed.   So that was 7 units of Fiasp all day yesterday as oppose to 27.5 the day before because I ate some bread!  


I'm a much happier bunny! Back in control!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> 9.8 the first time I woke up. Jabbed 2 correction units and had a glass of water whilst I was in the kitchen getting a new cartridge of Levemir out of the fridge. Jabbed my Levemir and went back to bed for a doze whilst Levemir started to do it's work and woke up nearly 3 hours later!! Reading was 3.9! That is my Levemir getting to work but not having any FOTF to work on because I was being lazy!
> 
> Anyway, an altogether better day yesterday thank goodness, as my graph below shows. The low flat spell last night was after a big meal of antipasti (cheese stuffed peppadew peppers, olives, chargrilled artichokes, mozzarella balls, sun dried tomatoes and deep fried beans) followed by rib-eye steak with sweet potato and mushrooms served with a large salad and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. I then *had to* eat a square of dark chocolate and some peanut butter to bring levels up to go to bed.   So that was 7 units of Fiasp all day yesterday as oppose to 27.5 the day before because I ate some bread!
> 
> View attachment 19590
> I'm a much happier bunny! Back in control!


Good work @rebrascora, and that meal sounds divine!!x


----------



## Pattidevans

Honestly @rebrascora bread is my nemesis and I too am eating far too much of it atm.


rebrascora said:


> So that was 7 units of Fiasp all day yesterday as oppose to 27.5 the day before because I ate some bread!


----------



## Kopiert

Pattidevans said:


> Honestly @rebrascora bread is my nemesis and I too am eating far too much of it atm.


I miss bread the most. I feels like the most fundamental of foods. I still have a little, but I have to be careful.


----------



## Pattidevans

Kopiert said:


> I miss bread the most. I feels like the most fundamental of foods. I still have a little, but I have to be careful.


Funny isn't it?  I can eat potatoes and be absolutely fine after, very easy to control... but bread?????


----------



## rebrascora

I'm the same Patti. A few potatoes or sweet potatoes occasionally are not too bad, but bread really seems to blow my levels out of the water. I am starting to wonder if it is some sort of allergic reaction due to gut biome response. I don't have any of the obvious symptoms of coeliac etc but just my levels going high and not responding to insulin. I also find it incredibly tempting once I have some, to eat more, but if I don't have any I am not that tempted. It is just not worth the aggravation for me.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All 
  04:25.   Here I sit in Oxford having just had breakfast of cheese sandwich 3 cream crackers Greek yoghurt and peaches.  Waiting now to go back to Stansted.  
Before breakfast BG was 7.2 but where does the House Special fit if working overnight?
Does it go on waking for shift at supper time.  Or now at breakfast?
Not that I’ll even try for it as 5.2 too close to 5 for comfort when driving or working for a living.  
I’d be interested to know or do new rules have to be created.   @Northerner


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke to a 6.9 today 
yesterday I went to bed on 7.2 

hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## goodybags

DuncanLord said:


> Good Morning All
> 04:25.   Here I sit in Oxford having just had breakfast of cheese sandwich 3 cream crackers Greek yoghurt and peaches.  Waiting now to go back to Stansted.
> Before breakfast BG was 7.2 but where does the House Special fit if working overnight?
> Does it go on waking for shift at supper time.  Or now at breakfast?
> Not that I’ll even try for it as 5.2 too close to 5 for comfort when driving or working for a living.
> I’d be interested to know or do new rules have to be created.   @Northerner


Great to see your back at work now @DuncanLord.
my thoughts ref your dilemma.
Im not going to read through all 4,101 previous pages to check
But thinking (unless there’s an appendix somewhere in the rules (that confirms anything different)
shift / night workers should be reporting BS waking, I’m sure somebody possibly @Northerner  will confirm.


----------



## DuncanLord

goodybags said:


> Great to see your back at work now


I’m still not driving the coaches as DVLA still messing around, but at least I’m earning money again either piloting drivers on routes or doing customer care work or luggage.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

We had a few very good days over Christmas then my wife had a big melt down yesterday. Paranoia was very pronounced and now she won't leave the house in fear of intruders and enemies. Sad, so sad. It upset me greatly to see and to hear the nonsense comming out of her. No rational thinking at all. Such a disappointment after a while of things settling (I thought). But it turns out that she has just been hiding her upsets and thinking (she says). NHS no bloody help at all. She has to harm herself or me or someone else before they will do anything.

Anyway BG 4.8 this morning.

No plans today. Feel like running away screaming.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning         - 6.4


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.8 for me after an excursion into the 12s all night, which two corrections failed to make a difference to. Why? Who knows, i'm just tired from the alarms going off.

Up and out this morning. Got a routine mammogram first thing then off to Sainsburys to get a bit of shopping for us and older daughter who tested positive on LFT and got PCR results Christmas Day. 

@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today.
@eggyg i hope you are feeling better and Mr eggy is no worse.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

So sorry to hear about your ongoing troubles @Gwynn. You know you’ve got lots of support and sympathy here. (((Hugs))). 

Well, the dry-root hedge I planted last week is still alive / standing. Just waiting for a gap in the rain to carry on planting. Come on sunshine!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning. 
Too wet to go out for some exercise, so I'll be on my bike later.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here. Only by virtue of skimming the top of the red most of the night, although this Libre sensor is reading a shade low at the bottom end as usual. The young hospital doctors that normally do my telephone reviews seem terrified of hypos, it must be in their training. Even after I’d explained the limitations of the Libre to the last one, and that when I double checked with a finger prick I was usually in the 5s, he implored me to reduce my overnight basal.


----------



## Docb

Just to let you know that I know where you are coming from @Gwynn.  Caring for somebody with mental health problems is a bit like diabetes, everybody thinks they know about it but is only those who have to deal with it who have any idea of what it is really all about.  Also, a bit like diabetes, in the end there no real option but to get good at managing the problem yourself because help from the system is patchy and even at its best, does not have solutions, it can only help with management.  

My reading rounded to a 5 this morning.


----------



## SueEK

A horrible 8.7 today after cheese and biscuits.  Was really lazy yesterday so need to get more active today. Have grandson later so that will sort that one!
@Gwynn wish I could say something that helps but just know we are here for you xx
@Robin congrats on your HS x
Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## DuncanLord

@Robin 
Great on the House Special.


----------



## Windy

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We had a few very good days over Christmas then my wife had a big melt down yesterday. Paranoia was very pronounced and now she won't leave the house in fear of intruders and enemies. Sad, so sad. It upset me greatly to see and to hear the nonsense comming out of her. No rational thinking at all. Such a disappointment after a while of things settling (I thought). But it turns out that she has just been hiding her upsets and thinking (she says). NHS no bloody help at all. She has to harm herself or me or someone else before they will do anything.
> 
> Anyway BG 4.8 this morning.
> 
> No plans today. Feel like running away screaming.


@Gwynn Can you get any support from Mind if the NHS aren't any use? Or social services? My local council have an out of hours emergency duty team in addition to the daytime staff.
Sorry to hear about the problems you're having, virtual hugs. Sarah


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7.
Unfortunately this bloody cold just keeps getting worse, started with a sore throat yesterday, again, I even asked Mr Eggy to take the Christmas tree down as I was convinced the pine was irritating it. He did and it never made a jot of difference. Coughing again, a different cough this time. Woken this morning not wanting to speak, it’s so sore. On the bright side Mr Eggy is going to have a quiet day! 

Congratulations @Robin on your HS. 
Big hugs @Gwynn I really thought things were looking up for you both. 

No plans today, it’s not a pleasant day, very damp, and I feel like a wet weekend!  Mr Eggy coughing too! What a pair.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 for me today

Required a total of 16 Lifts throughout yesterday just to keep my levels up in range despite reducing both dinner and tea boluses, no idea why! xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, although nothing "good" to say about the view from the study window, grey, low cloud, visibility 50m,and, as I proved when feeding pony, wet. On the plus side no pain this a.m. and an FBG of 4.9.  Life could get even better if the garage would return the car although considering the cravings for marzipan etc over the last few days perhaps a wheel-less state has been beneficial!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin on the HS.


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

8.2 for me after a binge with the tub of roses, so could be worse.  Got a trip out to Stansted this morning to pick a friend up who has lost her car keys while visiting her family over the Christmas break.

@Robin - congrats on the HS

@Gwynn - sending you a virtual hug, as a family we have found that same brick wall when trying to get help for my sister in law, we were told on one occasion when we raised concerns about her paranoia that it was our problem not an issue we should expect NHS to deal with.


----------



## ColinUK

Been AWOL a couple of days. Nothing wrong but just resting. 
12hrs sleep last night thanks to a combo of zopiclone and quetapine. 
Might head off to the flicks later to see King’s Men 

And a 6.2 this morning. 

Hope you’re all well. 

@Gruers how are you doing?


----------



## Pattidevans

What a horrid wet, windy morning it is.

Stayed up until 1:30 am watching Paddington followed by Death in Paradise.... went to bed on 6.2.  Kept a straight line overnight until 8.46 when I dropped to 4.2 and the alarm woke me. I took 2 x Dextrose and I fell asleep again.  When I woke again at 9:50 I was 5.7.... so take your pick... 4.2 or 5.7. 

@Gwynn I have no words, so just sending you a virtual hug.

@Robin, many congratulations on the HS.

@eggyg so sorry to hear you have come down with another cold right on top of the first.  Have you done an LFT?


----------



## Gwynn

Thank you all. Itbis so reassuring to know you are all there for us.

My wife seems somewhat better this morning (she has just got up).


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning. 
Hugs to all those going through a rough time right now x


----------



## Lanny

11:15 BS 5.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hmm! Post Christmas my BS is lower than usual yesterday & was caught by complete surprise with a hypo of BS 3.7 that I didn’t feel at all & only knew because I tested yesterday evening around 8pm after a nap of 4/5 hours after eating lunch!  So, I’ve started reducing down my tresiba yesterday evening around 9:30 pm. Remember that day I stayed up until late the next morning? I eventually slept too early for lunchtime tresiba & slept until almost 7pm when tresiba went in. I’ve steadily gotten a bit later with tresiba & would have been about 24 hours when I woke at 8pm yesterday EXCEPT that I treated the hypo first, ate & then delayed the tresiba a bit while I tested to see what’s what? I still ended up lower after eating & while waiting for full effects of lowered tresiba I’ve lowered the NR.

I got a few hours of sleep this morning from about 7 & wake on BS 5.0 despite leaving myself a bit higher before sleeping at 8.1.

So, the lowering trend is continuing & I’m having to keep a closer eye on things!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.7.
> Unfortunately this bloody cold just keeps getting worse, started with a sore throat yesterday, again, I even asked Mr Eggy to take the Christmas tree down as I was convinced the pine was irritating it. He did and it never made a jot of difference. Coughing again, a different cough this time. Woken this morning not wanting to speak, it’s so sore. On the bright side Mr Eggy is going to have a quiet day!
> 
> Congratulations @Robin on your HS.
> Big hugs @Gwynn I really thought things were looking up for you both.
> 
> No plans today, it’s not a pleasant day, very damp, and I feel like a wet weekend!  Mr Eggy coughing too! What a pair.


Would it be worth you both going for a PCR? My older daughter tested positive just before Christmas on a LFT (though it was a really faint line and the second LFT showed negative. She went for a PCR and it was positive). She basically started with a sore, dry scratchy throat which within 2-3days changed into a cough, cold symptoms and left her feeling worn out. I know you had a test and it was negative but it might be worth you both getting one just to check?
I hope you are both ok.


----------



## RirisR

7.9 this morning really wet and windy day here roll on spring


----------



## mum2westiesGill

This morning at 7:50 BG 7.2 and within target of 6-10mmol. 14 units of tresiba taken.
Bedtime last night 00:19 BG 3.9. No hypo awareness. Had 3 dextrose tablets. Tested again at 00:39 BG 7.4 so back within target. Had 1 rich tea biscuit 6g carbs and couldn't resist 1 heroes fudge chocolate 6g carbs. No humalog.

Yesterday morning 8:35 BG 6.7. Had 14 units of tresiba. 
Bedtime 23:44 BG 7.3. Had 2 heroes chocolates 12g carbs. No humalog.

Have a great day today everyone


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> What a horrid wet, windy morning it is.
> 
> Stayed up until 1:30 am watching Paddington followed by Death in Paradise.... went to bed on 6.2.  Kept a straight line overnight until 8.46 when I dropped to 4.2 and the alarm woke me. I took 2 x Dextrose and I fell asleep again.  When I woke again at 9:50 I was 5.7.... so take your pick... 4.2 or 5.7.
> 
> @Gwynn I have no words, so just sending you a virtual hug.
> 
> @Robin, many congratulations on the HS.
> 
> @eggyg so sorry to hear you have come down with another cold right on top of the first.  Have you done an LFT?


Just done one. It was negative. Not sure whether to go for another PCR yet. Apparently today there isn’t any appointments,  probably because of the LFT shortage. I’ve cancelled my osteopath appointment for the morning just incase.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Would it be worth you both going for a PCR? My older daughter tested positive just before Christmas on a LFT (though it was a really faint line and the second LFT showed negative. She went for a PCR and it was positive). She basically started with a sore, dry scratchy throat which within 2-3days changed into a cough, cold symptoms and left her feeling worn out. I know you had a test and it was negative but it might be worth you both getting one just to check?
> I hope you are both ok.


Just done a LFT it was negative. I’m sure it’s just a lingering really bad cold but if I start feeling any worse if I can get an appointment ( there appears to be a shortage) I’ll get a PCR.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Just done a LFT it was negative. I’m sure it’s just a lingering really bad cold but if I start feeling any worse if I can get an appointment ( there appears to be a shortage) I’ll get a PCR.


It is probably highly unlikely but there have been cases of Bird flu in Cumbria. Your symptoms do sound similar.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> It is probably highly unlikely but there have been cases of Bird flu in Cumbria. Your symptoms do sound similar.


Ooh, my daughter has chickens, I don’t handle them of course. I’ll have a Google.


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Required a total of 16 Lifts throughout yesterday just to keep my levels up in range despite reducing both dinner and tea boluses, no idea why! xx


Just a thought, but it could be too much Tresiba.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> Just a thought, but it could be too much Tresiba.


I doubt it, I have spells of a few days of it here and there and then back to normal xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> I doubt it, I have spells of a few days of it here and there and then back to normal xx


Ahhh... I'm going on my own patterns where I some days I have to put on temporary basals, either higher or lower.  Of course  that's much easier with a pump and Tresiba isn't very flexible.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> Ahhh... I'm going on my own patterns where I some days I have to put on temporary basals, either higher or lower.


I know my basal needs are far less through the night (hence getting off with up to 6 digestives at bedtime) but my current problem happens every 1-2 months, could be hormones although I don't go through "it" due to the contraceptive injection hence I can't say if it's anything to do with it lol xx


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> Been AWOL a couple of days. Nothing wrong but just resting.
> 12hrs sleep last night thanks to a combo of zopiclone and quetapine.
> Might head off to the flicks later to see King’s Men
> 
> And a 6.2 this morning.
> 
> Hope you’re all well.
> 
> @Gruers how are you doing?


I’m ok, my BP is now under control but still not sure which procedure I’m having or when I’m having it. I’ve been here 10 days now and getting a bit bored. Enjoy the film


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> I’m ok, my BP is now under control but still not sure which procedure I’m having or when I’m having it. I’ve been here 10 days now and getting a bit bored. Enjoy the film


I'm a bit concerned that they have taken you off your diabetes medication.... especially considering how high carb most hospital food is! Are they checking your BG levels regularly? As I understand it they will not operate if your BG levels are too high as there is a risk of infection, so I would be wanting to know how my levels were doing, particularly if I was no longer on medication. Hope you get your surgery promptly and it all goes well but please ask pertinent questions about your diabetes management as these things can easily get overlooked in hospital and if necessary monitor your own BG levels. If you are laid up and not walking the golf course regularly, your levels will almost certainly rise even without considering hospital food.


----------



## rebrascora

Completely forgot to post this morning. It was a 5.9 for me. back up to 92% TIR for the past 7 days and that includes 3 bad days so if I can keep things as they are now I might hit a PB by the end of the week!! Nothing like coming off the rails for helping you become more focused!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> It is probably highly unlikely but there have been cases of Bird flu in Cumbria. Your symptoms do sound similar.


I don’t think it’s bird flu. It appears to be very rare in humans, thank goodness!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> I don’t think it’s bird flu. It appears to be very rare in humans, thank goodness!


Glad to hear it.
A few years ago a colleague collapsed and was rushed to hospital, they went into complete panic when they questioned him as he had about 120 chickens at the time. Put him in isolation whilst they did some tests. It turned out he had pneumonia.
The year my daughter got married it was swine flu that was an issue, her husbands best man got it and was unable to do the necessary.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I don’t think it’s bird flu. It appears to be very rare in humans, thank goodness!


Have you grown feathers?


----------



## Zoombie

ColinUK said:


> Have you grown feathers?


----------



## Zoombie

Evening all, a horrific 21.6 for me this morning 
My pump had detached in the night, handset calculated and bolused a correction, then just over an hour later I had a spectacular crash hypo  
I’ve been an unwilling passenger on the blood sugar roller coaster and just evening out now.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Have you grown feathers?


No just wings!


----------



## gll

Slacking today with getting online  
10.2 this morning with a creep up to and hovering in the high 16s for the last 4 hours. 

Feeling a bit better today, throat is less scratchy at least. Still tired but managed to last most of the day without naps. 

Had to cancel my eye clinic appointment for today as I would have been ejected out the door on first sneeze and sniffle and I'm trying to be a good human by not spreading my (likely) cold germs to anyone else. Plus I'd probs fall asleep in the car on the way over :') 
LFT still negative 

Back to non xmas eating today (goodbye to all the extra cheese and total picking at the cold meats and the extra cream with coffee - see you again on friday night because calories don't count on NYE too right?). Was actually craving lettuce and veg.

Roll on bedtime


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 4.1


----------



## Kopiert

A 6.2 this morning. I have put on about 3 to 4 KG over Christmas as well. I have really struggled this Christmas.


----------



## Lanny

29/01/21 21:59 BS 6.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

While waiting for reduced tresiba to come into effect I’ve been trying to run a bit higher with less NR to avoid hypos & to regain hypo awareness that I lost the day before!  Didn’t manage to stay awake for long yesterday morning & barring nothing much to watch or read I dozed off again in the afternoon around 2pm ish? Got up a bit more comfortably, not that yesterday morning’s 5.0 was THAT low, & have had breakfast & lunch already: had planned on 36 or 34 NR but, only 30 left in the pen & couldn’t be bothered to go to the fridge & back so, stuck with that & ended up on a pretty decent ish BS 7.8 before lunch which surprised me! So, went with 30 again for lunch but, ended up at BS 10.3 which is a tad high & added a wee correction just now of 2 NR.

I’m wondering if the change from tresiba in the morning, 11:30 ish, to evening, now at 10pm last night, is affecting things & I’m trying to slowly move it back around by delaying the dose a bit more each day until I get it back to lunchtime ish? 

I clearly needed a change & there’s good & bad about the change to double strength tresiba but, it’s not as flexible especially in the night time hours of recent days! 

1 silver lining though in that I’m using less NR: did order another box yesterday as the health centre reopened after Christmas & will get chemist to deliver later this morning, when they open at 9am; but, since I still have 1 box & 1 pen left I’m ok until well past New Year’s Day week! Still it’s good to start a little stockpile as my health centre will STILL only ever gives me 1 box despite me asking for another one just so I don’t need to order SO often!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this extremely wet day. Clickety click 6.6. I’m happy with that as I totally forgot to take any bolus for my shepherds pie last night! I remembered two hours later! Mash potatoes are my nemesis. When I say I remembered, what I mean is the Libre showed 11.4 rising and I thought, hang on this isn’t right, THEN I remembered. That’s a very rare occasion I must say. I took the whole amount ( I now know I shouldn’t have) and then made myself too low for bed and had to have a snack! But I did get an almost flatfish.

We have a birthday in the family today. Lady Sadie is 4. She’s recovering well from her ear infection and demanded a takeaway for her birthday tea. “Something different, a wrap with some cucumber in”. She’s been here before that child! Needless to say mum is making a “fakeaway”. I’m just glad she is wanting to eat as when she was poorly she hardly ate anything for three days.

I’m still suffering with the cold/sore throat/cough/ general lethargy, so I did an e-consult last night. I’ve never done one before but it beats trying to get through on the phone. Someone will ring me before 6.30 tonight! I’m just worried I may have a chest infection or suchlike and as I’ve already had pleurisy twice in recent years, and I’m spleenless, I really don’t want it to escalate into anything other than a cold/sore throat/cough.

Hope it’s not wet where you are and you have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

Ah ha! With a bit of annoyance!  Mystery solved! Cycle has just started! Forgot about it after the last one & this one is just a week late! Just taking a breather in the middle of changing my bed! Just as well I started the tresiba reduction already! My BS is going to be swinging the next few days & MUST leave myself room to drop!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
11.9 for me today. Slept rubbish as I was up peeing all night (wasn't surprised at all) and gave up on trying to go back to sleep after a while.
Will try and get a nap once son has gone to work. For now, sat with a hot water bottle and watching some youtube 
Have a great day whatever you get up to


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.4 here.

I promised mum I’d bring the pud for New Year’s Eve dinner - I think I even suggested I’d make it!  Best get down the shops this morning before all the cheesecakes, Xmas logs, trifles’ve been snaffled.


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> I'm a bit concerned that they have taken you off your diabetes medication.... especially considering how high carb most hospital food is! Are they checking your BG levels regularly? As I understand it they will not operate if your BG levels are too high as there is a risk of infection, so I would be wanting to know how my levels were doing, particularly if I was no longer on medication. Hope you get your surgery promptly and it all goes well but please ask pertinent questions about your diabetes management as these things can easily get overlooked in hospital and if necessary monitor your own BG levels. If you are laid up and not walking the golf course regularly, your levels will almost certainly rise even without considering hospital food.


Hi I’m back on my T2D meds again and hope to find out today what they intend to do and hopefully when, thanks for this advice it was very useful


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today,

Today will see if HMRC are back (on their live chat) before doing a self assessment
also need to contact GP surgery my blood tests must be overdue (Hba1c etc) 
plus ask about timescale of next Diabetic review.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. That’s an impressive flatfish, @eggyg , mine looked more like the Mariana Trench last night.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone, well, nearly afternoon for me.

Got up late, did BG Test, health checks, rushed about, breakfast, bins out, fixing shelves, out to M&S, back and... I had forgotten to post my BG. So here it is... 4.9   nice

Is this the new winter me - waking up late. I hate that as then I end up rushing about. It seems to set the day off all wrong.

Might go out later for a walk. It's windy, but pleasant temperature. No rain!! 

Have a great day whatever you do or don't do


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.1 here today xx


----------



## Jay50

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


7 this morning


----------



## Jay50

Recently diagnosed so still getting used to what is good and bad, 21 day avg is 6.6 (going by my accu-chek) still wondering why I get highish spikes in the morning? Learning curve to say the last.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Woke earlier to 6.4 but dozed back off. Just woke again to a 4.8. I must have needed that sleep.

Not much planned today, maybe a bit of housework and reading my book. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Jay50 said:


> Recently diagnosed so still getting used to what is good and bad, 21 day avg is 6.6 (going by my accu-chek) still wondering why I get highish spikes in the morning? Learning curve to say the last.


When in the morning? When you wake or after you've eaten etc? xx


----------



## freesia

Jay50 said:


> Recently diagnosed so still getting used to what is good and bad, 21 day avg is 6.6 (going by my accu-chek) still wondering why I get highish spikes in the morning? Learning curve to say the last.


Welcome @Jay50. Are you type 1, 2.....? Are you on insulin, meds, pump?


----------



## Jay50

freesia said:


> Welcome @Jay50. Are you type 1, 2.....? Are you on insulin, meds, pump?


Thanks for the welcome, recently diagnosed with type 2 and on metformin.


----------



## Jay50

Kaylz said:


> When in the morning? When you wake or after you've eaten etc? xx


When I wake


----------



## rebrascora

Well, that will teach me to mention attaining a possible PB by the end of the week yesterday. Made a stupid mistake last night and injected 7u Fiasp instead of Levemir so had to sit up and eat chocolate for 3 hours when I really wanted to be in bed sleeping. Went to sleep on 9.9 and rising having only eaten half the chocolate bar I expected to need but hypoed at 2am and then again at 5am although a finger prick for the second one gave me 4.4 so Libre was exaggerating. 2 long lengths of red lines on my overnight graph though which look really bad and have clearly wrecked my chances of a PB TIR. I am guessing the fact that I injected the Fiasp into my thigh (at 7.30 pm) slowed the release down. Really thought I was safe to go to bed after over 3 hours and at the top end of my range. Feel horribly groggy this morning and absolutely did not want to get out of bed... or even wake up for that matter. Slept through several alarms, but at least I did wake up and treat the hypos and they were just mild ones. 

@eggyg Hope you find the eConsult as effective as I have. Pleased you are seeking some medical input with being clinically vulnerable. Definitely not going to post my comparable overnight graph today!! It is shoddy!


----------



## TinaD

My all time lowest 4.7 this a.m. Woke at 01.00 hours ravenously hungry, had 250gms Greek yoghurt and 20gms almonds, which quelled the rumbling but as a result I expected a highish FBG - now look at it. Diabetes would be easier to manage if it stuck to the rules. Car failed MOT, needed new brakes all round, no wheels until evening of Jan 4, so no temptation to go food shopping. Neighbours are dears but, fortunately (?), retired medics so no chance of adding anything unhealthy to my list on their shopping trip. My 75th Hogmanay will definitely be a subdued occasion. Let's hope that at least this wretched wet weather moves away so that Wolf and I, and all our forum members, can enjoy a walk in the sun.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 today. DIL did PCR test yesterday as had bad chest, no voice and bad throat, it was negative. She has a op planned for next Tuesday but the surgeon has now tested positive and is quite unwell with it so it’s definitely off for the time being. I was pinged by Covid app but tested negative on lateral flow, phew! 
Going to buy new cooker today.
@Jay50 welcome to the forum
Have a good day all x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A high 9.8 and feeling very achy LFT just come back negative, so it must be to do with my poor eating and I have not run since Sunday due to horrible wet weather, very mild but so wet.  Started off sunny today, but getting grey by the minute.  Going to see mum today which is another reason why I wanted to test.

@Jay50 - welcome.

@eggy - hope you feel better soon.

take care everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Horrible weather again today.

5.7 at 8:30 with a nice flat line.

Grocery shopping this morning, still got loads of luxury stuff in like pate, dates, chocs that we don’t need, but run out of fresh veg, milk, eggs.  I’m craving vegetables!

Wishing those of you who are poorly a better day today.


----------



## janw

Good morning, a 6.0 reading awaited me. Bit of a surprise as I was late getting to bed with waiting on the cheaper night-rate electric to do washing and drying. Got to feeling really hungry so there I was around 2.00am munching on a toasted egg sarnie - and get the lowest reading for a while....go figure! I am not keen to make that into a habit! lol
Nothing planned for today. 
Have a good day


----------



## freesia

janw said:


> I was late getting to bed with waiting on the cheaper night-rate electric to do washing and drying


We have a timer plug which fits into the socket and turns on the washer or dryer at the cheap rate time. Would getting one of those be helpful to you? I don't think they're too expensive.


----------



## rebrascora

janw said:


> Good morning, a 6.0 reading awaited me. Bit of a surprise as I was late getting to bed with waiting on the cheaper night-rate electric to do washing and drying. Got to feeling really hungry so there I was around 2.00am munching on a toasted egg sarnie - and get the lowest reading for a while....go figure! I am not keen to make that into a habit! lol
> Nothing planned for today.
> Have a good day


I was under the impression that they did away with the cheap rate electric through the night.... at least NPower did over a year ago about the same time it got taken over or merged with Eon. Costs me an absolute fortune for my storage heaters now but cheaper for my daytime electric. My washer is hard wired so I used to have to stay up to put it on but now I use it during the day.


----------



## janw

freesia said:


> We have a timer plug which fits into the socket and turns on the washer or dryer at the cheap rate time. Would getting one of those be helpful to you? I don't think they're too expensive.


Good idea, but hubby would complain it uses electricity "waiting" to switch on - you cannot win with this man! lol He was drying some of his washing, so I had to wait to put mine on, but got more washing done. I've always been a night owl so it doesn't bother me and sometimes it is nice to have time on my own without interruption, that's like finding hen's teeth in daylight! lol


----------



## janw

rebrascora said:


> I was under the impression that they did away with the cheap rate electric through the night.... at least NPower did over a year ago about the same time it got taken over or merged with Eon. Costs me an absolute fortune for my storage heaters now but cheaper for my daytime electric. My washer is hard wired so I used to have to stay up to put it on but now I use it during the day.


We are "with" Bulb (so to speak) and we still get cheap rate from 11.00pm through to 7.00am. Gee, I had night storage heaters way back when, they cost a fortune and I got rid of them after the first bill came in, had to borrow from my dad to pay that quarter - but then had CH installed by council so problem was solved. I think they are more efficient than back in the late 70's, the thought of them still leaves me shuddering - only time I couldn't manage a bill! We used to be with Eon last time, been with various companies, but changed to Bulb as it sounded good and now it's gone oopsie, so who knows what will happen next.


----------



## RirisR

7.6 today roll on the New Year


----------



## Leadinglights

We are wary of putting things on overnight after hearing of a colleague whose dishwasher set on fire and destroyed the kitchen, luckily they were fine but very shocked.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all. Just a wee update. Got a call from GP at 8.30, asking me to go in 11.30. I was going to cancel my hair appointment but as it’s just literally around the corner from docs I still went. Had a terrible coughing fit whilst in, a mix of gabbing and hair!
Anyhoo, the nurse practitioner could hear a wheeze, no crackle ( pleurisy), I had a slight temperature and my BP was the highest I’ve ever known it 175/89!!! I’ve to keep an eye on it. She went to speak to a GP and I’ve got amoxicillin just incase it is an infection because of my spleenless state. If it is viral I won’t feel any better just yet  and just have to rest, drink plenty of water and take paracetamol. If it is an infection I should start feeling better very soon. I’m relieved it’s not pleurisy because that is horrible and very painful. I’ll just have to let Mr Eggy run after me, although he’s  coughing too. 
Glad I decided on the e-consult. I think it’s the way forward. Thanks everyone  for your concerns.

Edited to add: there was some good news, she gave me the results of the blood tests which were Monday 20th in preparation for my Libre review next month. My Ha1bc is 48, down from 50 in May. Very pleased with that.


----------



## SueEK

Take good care of yourself @eggyg xx


----------



## SueEK

Forgot to mention this morning that I’m off to the ballet tonight with my daughter and granddaughter, I used to take my daughter as a teenager but this is the first time for my granddaughter, she is 7. It is the Snow Queen which is a take on Frozen. Having a meal first and looking forward to it.


----------



## freesia

I've just checked my nhs app to see if my results from the review are on. If i've read it right, my HbA1c is 43, down from 48!! If this is right, i must be doing better than i thought with controlling the D. Libre app is showing 50 for the A1c. I assume everything is ok as i've not heard from the GP about anything.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Forgot to mention this morning that I’m off to the ballet tonight with my daughter and granddaughter, I used to take my daughter as a teenager but this is the first time for my granddaughter, she is 7. It is the Snow Queen which is a take on Frozen. Having a meal first and looking forward to it.


Thay sounds like a lovely night out @SueEK. I enjoy the ballet but rarely get chance to go. Enjoy and have a good evening.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good evening All
Well here goes with a waking reading at 20:30 as due to start work at 23:50 going to do the 737 Stansted to Oxford return. 
A 5.6 so right on Target.  
Have a good day.


----------



## Gruers

Off tomorrow morning to the cardiac centre in Basildon for stents, no need for open heart surgery which I’m very pleased about and hopefully home on New Year’s Day. My BP still very high as is my BS are these two things related? 
have a good day tomorrow and happy new year everyone


----------



## Leadinglights

Gruers said:


> Off tomorrow morning to the cardiac centre in Basildon for stents, no need for open heart surgery which I’m very pleased about and hopefully home on New Year’s Day. My BP still very high as is my BS are these two things related?
> have a good day tomorrow and happy new year everyone


It is not surprising they are both high with the stressful situation you are in, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Best of luck tomorrow @Gruers Hope it all goes smoothly. Great news that you don't need major heart surgery.


----------



## Gwynn

At last waking at a decent hour (for me). 4am. Yessss. Fitst up.

BG 5.4. just missed out.

Nothing planned for today. It's cold, dark, and windy out there. Not very inviting.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> At last waking at a decent hour (for me). 4am. Yessss. Fitst up.
> 
> BG 5.4. just missed out.
> 
> Nothing planned for today. It's cold, dark, and windy out there. Not very inviting.


Morning or should I say lunch.  
The day has almost half gone and your claiming your the first up!
I’ve just finished my lunchtime meal snack in Oxford but the DiabetesM App just wants to call that meal NIGHT.   Can’t it understand that I know what I’m talking about and know when I feed myself.  Bloody computers!
Have a great end of the year.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 7.3


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone.
16.9 And feeling lousy.
Can barely speak my throat is so painful.
Drinking a lemsip now and hoping it eases up a little bit although I'm sure the kids will be fine with me not talking all day 
I was feeling much better yesterday too 
Thank goodness I had no epic plans for wild parties tonight 

hope you all enjoy the last of 2021 x


----------



## Gwynn

Duncanlord wow you must be up very early indeed. I thought 4 oclock in the morning was early, but it's your lunch time. Wow. I guess you are a night worker then. 

I'll not claim it again. Have a great day


----------



## Lanny

30/12/21 22:09 BS 7.9 & been steadily going down since then after eating twice f reducing NR.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Currently bunging in mini marshmallows as 07:09 BS 4.4!  3 hours eating lunch I felt a sudden urge to eat sweets so, following my instincts, tested & piling in the sweets! I only had 24 NR for lunch but, still too much! I didn’t reduce anymore tresiba when I got up last night & I should have! So, I’ll go ultra ultra conservative with the NR now!

Now wait 10 minutes, test & have an oatcake & maybe some peanut butter to keep me up!


----------



## Lanny

07:37 BS 6.4 & just guzzled an oatcake & a heap of oeanut butter with timer at 3 hours & 35 minutes so, not much active NR to go! Phew! Better have oatcake & PB as well before going to bed later! Will reduce tresiba further to 76 after midnight or may even leave it until later tomorrow morning!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning (afternoon @DuncanLord) 
6.6 for me, wet and windy here today.

A busy afternoon yesterday, did my HMRC online self assessment
I was slightly confused on completing it the algorithm said I’m due a rebate
but after submitting it I noticed a 24p underpayment was due 

Today my sister is stopping for Lunch, as shes passing by,
it will be nice to catch up quickly / exchange some Christmas presents.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.7 here.

That’s great news @Gruers.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, oops, Dawn has deserted me, must have been the couple of glasses of white wine yesterday evening. I should have reduced basal last night, but it normally only happens with red, for some odd reason.


----------



## eggyg

Morning and Happy New Year’s Eve. 5.8 for me. 

Feeling pretty ropey. Bad night, lots of coughing, from both of us. Mr Eggy got the dry, tickly and very annoying version. I’ve got the full blown hacking cough of a 40 a day smoker, complete with phlegm! TMI? BTW I’ve never smoked  in my life, never even tried it! This morning I feel dizzy and very tired and have a stinking headache. I very nearly got up at 3am but shuffled my pillows about and eventually dozed off. Is it bedtime yet? 

Have a good day/ night however you chose to celebrate. I may have a nana nap about 8ish so I’m ready for Jools later on. I think I’ll just be raising a glass of water at midnight whilst wearing my PJs. How rock and roll am I?


----------



## SueEK

7.7 after an Italian last night so can’t moan. Enjoyed the ballet but not a patch on some I’ve seen. My granddaughter also liked it but was very tired by the end of it. Going out for breakfast soon and definitely staying in this evening. 
@Gruers good to hear you don’t need a major op and hope you are home soon x
Have a great New Years Eve whatever you are doing x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 
Month waking average 5.2
3 Month waking average 5.3

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.9 for me today 


MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Month waking average 5.2


Now that is very special!  Well done!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. I've just woken up, am very late today. 6.9 for me after an overnight correction of 1u.

Norhing planned for today really, just pottering around the house before settling down to food, film and a couple of glasses of wine to see in the New Year. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## janw

Good morning all.
Okay, today I decided to check out this FFOTF theory as, tbh, I have never tested my BG whilst still in bed, it has always been on a trip to the bathroom. So today was the day....
In bed at 8.09am - 7.5
In bathroom at 8.28am - 6.3
I think I will stick to the bathroom!!! lol I do actually feel more comfortable doing my BG after I have washed my hands, this was also something that stuck in my head when my DN did the finger prick test on me, there was no hand-washing on either part and the BG came back in double figures at 18.2 or thereabouts. The highest I have ever had, back when recently diagnosed was 10.6 early September - my average waking score was around 6.5 when I last checked...though I got a 5.7 at bedtime last night.
Oh well, time to take my meds and get ready to go shopping for the weekend. I'm looking at my "diet" and how to improve it and, hopefully, lower my BG that bit more. I need to give my weight loss a kick up the butt too, though I am now an okay weight, a few more pounds would be to my benefit in several ways. I am going to (finally) have my belated Christmas dinner this weekend, so hopefully will make a fresh start as from next Monday.
Have a good weekend all, enjoy your New Year celebration however you do it (seems me and my friends are all home bods this year!), but remember to stay safe whatever you do. Let us embrace the new year as being healthier and fulfilling in many ways. Best wishes all xxx


----------



## Northerner

DuncanLord said:


> Before breakfast BG was 7.2 but where does the House Special fit if working overnight?
> Does it go on waking for shift at supper time. Or now at breakfast?
> Not that I’ll even try for it as 5.2 too close to 5 for comfort when driving or working for a living.
> I’d be interested to know or do new rules have to be created. @Northerner


I'd say it's whenever you awake after your 'main' sleep period  I would say 5.2 isn't too low to wake up on, unless you sleep in your car - presumably there would normally be some food consumed before commencement of the working day, or if no food then no insulin to blight the readings


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.9 for me

Lidl's made an oopsie yesterday but nobody complaining here, had a £10 voucher to use as had completed the Coupon Plus of reaching £200 spend for the month, Bruce did his and my shopping and got the £10 off, usually that's the voucher removed from the app straight away but his mum was behind him in the queue so he got the app scanned again and it took £10 off her shopping too, bonus! lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Happy last day of the year folks. Here's hoping the new one will be happier and healthier for all.

6.4 for me this morning but only due to a 2 unit correction a couple of hours earlier for a 9.7 and rising. Just caught it before it went beyond range. Yes! 
Went out for a long walk last night and really feel better for it. Cut my Levemir down to 3.5 before bed to account for it. I was torn between 3 and 4 units so split the difference but hindsight suggests 4 would have been a better decision. 

Need to get down to the surgery today to collect my prescriptions.... Levemir, Libre and I think a new Sharpsafe, Oh and some Ketostix because I have no "in date" means of testing for ketones and since there is a lot of lurgy going around at the moment I thought I had better address the situation. Hopefully I will continue to duck and dodge all germs.... unless I get something zoonotic from the horses or chickens as I don't have much contact with people. I was in rather close contact with my single surviving little chick that hatched Christmas Eve, the other day, as it's mother was rather distracted by scratching for food and it was feeling the cold and intent upon deafening half the village in it's protests. Can't believe such a tiny thing can make so much noise or that it's mother could ignore it!! Anyway, I left it as long as I dared hoping that she would attend to it but at this time of year they can get chilled very quickly, so in the end I popped it into my sports bra whilst I did a few chores at the yard and thankfully that pacified it and then gave it back to it's mother once she looked like she was more settled. This is her first time hatching and really quite unnatural to be broody at this time of year and the chicks get cold so quickly once they are out from under her, whereas in the spring they can toddle around for hours without a problem. I moved her out of the hen house when they started hatching so that the other hens wouldn't trample the chicks so I think she is a bit stressed by the change of scene and probably not really her fault that she isn't as attentive as she should be. 

Anyway, hope everyone has as good a day today as they can and will be thinking of @Gruers having his surgery today and @eggyg and Mr Eggy competing for whose cough is the worst or most irritating.   Get better soon Elaine. Really concerned but pleased you got some medication to tackle it.


----------



## RirisR

7.8 today wet and miserable for New Year here hope it clears
up for New Years Day the towns planning fire-works on the sea front
Happy New Year All


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

9.9 this morning, but will be back to normal eating And exercise next week, thinking it is probably the hot chocolate from the pod machine so will cut that out.

@Gruers - pleased you don’t need a major operation, you will be in my local hospital.

Is @ColinUK awol or have I just missed his posts.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Good morning  5.9 for me today
> 
> Now that is very special!  Well done!


Is it a mansion or a palace special? Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.9 for me
> 
> Lidl's made an oopsie yesterday but nobody complaining here, had a £10 voucher to use as had completed the Coupon Plus of reaching £200 spend for the month, Bruce did his and my shopping and got the £10 off, usually that's the voucher removed from the app straight away but his mum was behind him in the queue so he got the app scanned again and it took £10 off her shopping too, bonus! lol xx


It’s a post-Christmas miracle!


----------



## DuncanLord

Northerner said:


> I'd say it's whenever you awake after your 'main' sleep period  I would say 5.2 isn't too low to wake up on, unless you sleep in your car - presumably there would normally be some food consumed before commencement of the working day, or if no food then no insulin to blight the readings


Just finished 3 nights so back onto days tomorrow.    It’s fun time trying to work out sleep and food.   Let alone this, Submissive Slave I have to live with.   Let’s hope it behaves itself and does not need too much discipline.   (sorry about that wrong website well you know what I mean)
Happy new year to all.


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Is it a mansion or a palace special? Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo.


@Bloden I love the idea of a "Palace Special" for @MeeTooTeeTwo for the month.


----------



## TinaD

4.7 this morning - super low for me two days running? Weird after running high during both preceding days. Oh well, take the good gratefully when it comes. Slept like the proverbial dead tree last night not waking until 10.30 - dog clearly had his paws crossed but hadn't disgraced himself whilst Peachy gave me a stern look as I hastily delivered her hay in my dressing gown. Grey sort of day but dry for once, with visibility up to 1k. Happy New Year to all with hopes for good health or, if not quite that, the continuing kind support of this forum.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> 4.7 this morning - super low for me two days running? Weird after running high during both preceding days. Oh well, take the good gratefully when it comes. Slept like the proverbial dead tree last night not waking until 10.30 - dog clearly had his paws crossed but hadn't disgraced himself whilst Peachy gave me a stern look as I hastily delivered her hay in my dressing gown. Grey sort of day but dry for once, with visibility up to 1k. Happy New Year to all with hopes for good health or, if not quite that, the continuing kind support of this forum.


Good, sound, long sleep always lowers my levels.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all and happy New Year's Eve.

6.8 at 9am following half a biscuit and 2 glucose tabs at 4:37 when my Libre2 alarm went off and I was 4.0.  So avoided a hypo at least, which keeps my Time in Range at 80% with nothing in the red.

Mr Julian and I will meet friends in the pub at 5pm for an hour before coming home for a sort of buffet (cold meats, cheeses etc) just the two of us, and I expect we'll watch Jools Holland.

@Gruers Good Luck for today.
@eggyg and Mr eggyg - lots of hugs and have a warm toddy to greet the NY.

To all the rest I wish a happy day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> @Bloden I love the idea of a "Palace Special" for @MeeTooTeeTwo for the month.


I think I'm going to call it a Howzat! Special


----------



## DuncanLord

Good afternoon all
Well on waking for an evening meal I’ve managed a 5.1. 
Hope everyone has a happy Hogmanay.   I’ll have another dry one as working in the morning from 09:00.


----------



## rebrascora

@TinaD Just spotted that it is your birthday today.... No wonder you had a lie in this morning!! Hope you have had a lovely day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.6


----------



## gll

Wishing you all A Happy New Year!
Woke at 3am with a lovely start to the year...21 (are a few twiglets _that_ bad? )
Didn't bother staying up until midnight, was too sleepy. Had a booze free new years too so no hangover (YAY)
Has since dropped down to 14.9 and plan on naps again soon .

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy 2022 to All
A 6.8 this morning, as I move back to working days.    
Stay safe.


----------



## rebrascora

Happy New Year everyone! ..... Surely it's got to be better than the last 2! 

Disappointing 7.9 here and that was 2.5hrs after a 2 unit correction for an 11.6. 
No alcohol for me either, just a warm cocoa to celebrate the turn of the year and a larger dose of Levemir which clearly didn't do any good!
New Year's Resolution to go for a walk everyday, even if it is just a couple of miles.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1today
Happy New Year Everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 to see in the new year this morning. 

Thank you all for your support this year and here’s to a love and laughter filled 2022 for one and all!


----------



## Fagor

Got 2022 off to a low start of 3.8, after between 7 and 9 most of the night.
And contrast to Christmas Day of 18.5 
As it's a new year, morning task is a coffee-on-the-beach (if queue is short) and possibly a treat.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Happy New Year everyone and all the best for 2022

Well I got to sleep sometime after 12:30 last night then was rudely awoken at 2am by the inconsiderate teenager downstairs and his mates starting blasting the music, got about half hour after that so I'm ready for bed already! 9.1 today

We don't do steak pie for New Years dinner so we've got this nearly 3kg chunk of silverside in the oven xx


----------



## SueEK

Happy New Year all, lets hope for a good one.
6.8 today and going to sons for dinner which will be nice.
Enjoy your day all xx
@TinaD belated birthday wishes to you x


----------



## Robin

Happy New Year all, 5.0 at 7am today, but I went back to sleep and I’m 6.7 now. Stayed up to see the new year in, I wasn’t going to, but with so many fireworks going off, plus the church bells.  (actually it was nice to hear the bells, they were silent last NYE) decided I wouldn’t sleep anyway. Watched the firework and drone display over London on the TV, I don’t know if it’s just me, but I feel they let too many off at once, and with all the drone lights and lasers as well, it all gets a bit busy and muddled.


----------



## freesia

Happy New Year everyone!! 6.1 for me after 2 corrections before bed.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning and a  New Year. I’m not saying happy as I said it 2019 and last year, and look what happened! I must be a jinx, so just hope you all have a New Year!  Back to business. 5.9.

For the first time in many a year we didn’t stay up to see in the new year. I lasted until 11.15, really wanted to go to bed at 9 if truth be told, and we read in bed. Only realised we’d missed the new year when I zapped my Libre and it showed 12.02! No coughing competition through the night I’m pleased to say, slept better with the odd coughing fit. Never woke Mr Eggy though. Absolutely no plans for today, would love to say we were going for a nice brisk walk but I’ll be lucky if I manage to the top of the garden! Maybe tomorrow, no, definitely tomorrow! Be positive Eggy! 

Have a good New Years Day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy White Rabbits everyone!!
'twas 5.4 for me earlier.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> @TinaD Just spotted that it is your birthday today.... No wonder you had a lie in this morning!! Hope you have had a lovely day. Happy Birthday!


Thank you - I had a nice quiet day except for friendly phone calls, mucked out, gave the midden a good tidy up, duck for lunch and a new book. Woke late this a.m.  to an FBG of 4.9.  Not sure if I should set the alarm clock or rejoice in the low figures!


----------



## Gwynn

Good late morning here. Just had notification from my energy supplier that my rates/costs will rise in February from 69 pounds a month to 225 pounds per month. Not sure how we will survive this next year. Not happy. Very worried.

5.1 BG this morning. So at least BG is good.

I feel so depressed now. I put in so much effort and I just get beaten up from all sides. Next up will be house rates increase, food costs increase, insurance costs increase, etc etc. I know my wife will come off her meds this year because she is not ill (according to her) and she insists that she will come off them. I think I will just go and have a bit of a cry.


----------



## Pattidevans

Well, I will say it and hope I don’t jinx it, but Happy New Year to you all.

5.1 this morning, didn’t wake until 10am, but we stayed up until after Jules Holland finished.  Apparently I was in the red from 3am to 6am, so that’s spoiled my TIR.  Must have slept through the alarm.  Went to the pub at 6pm but came home when it started to get busy about 7:30 and opened a bottle of wine.  So that probably affected the BG overnight.

@eggyg glad to hear you had a better night.

@TinaD happy belated birthday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy New Year

Well it wasn’t the start to the New Year we wanted, my 85 year old mum tested positive on her LFT this morning, got a PCR ordered to be delivered to her flat as the rest of us have tested negative this morning, someone she was with on Boxing Day tested positive last night, so maybe a link there.  I was at my mums on Thursday so will just keep checking every 3 days while the test supplies we have last.  At the moment she just has a craggy throat which she came out with on Tue/Wed.

Anyway 8.8 for me but had pizza and chocolate for dinner last night, and saw in the new year with a hot chocolate.  Oh and I managed to gain 4lbs in 10 days, so I now have 14lbs to lose, but I am sure some of that will come off easy enough.

Was supposed to be having family around today but put that off due to having been near my mum, luckily most of the food is freezable and what isn’t my son will take to work and tell his colleagues to help themselves to it.


----------



## janw

ooh I am posting so late today, but my head is spinning and I just keep falling asleep. It is nothing to do with drinking in the new year, my wee can of strawberry daiquiri is still sitting there more than half full. Not long had a tea, just made a coffee and now trying to get some food into me - turkey slices and cranberry roll-ups and a packet of quavers.
Anyway my BG this morning - 6.8 at 10.19am, but I did over-indulge somewhat yesterday and it was 8.1 at 2.35am this morning :/ 
On a good note, my daughter and co popped in a short while ago, and guess what - I'm going to be a Nana again in September!!! Whoop Whoop - what a great start to the new year! A few months back she was having issues and the possibility of having PCOS as she was not ovulating at all - sooooo you can imagine how we are all over-the-moon! They've now gone to tell his parents, so I can't say a dicky bird on FB (yet), but I can share it here  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## gll

Congratulations @janw, thats amazing news!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Wishing everyone a very happy new year X


Now on to the D side of things. I've not posted on this thread since Wednesday so here goes with
Thursday at 7:33 BG 3.4. Had 4 dextro tablets. No hypo awareness. Reduced Tresiba (basal) from 14u to 13u. 7:52 15 minute check. BG 4.9 still below target of 6-10mmol. Had 2 dextro tablets. 8:19 BG 10.7 tiny bit above target although I do panic when I see 10 something because I'm so used to my other target of 5-8mmol where 10 would be above target well an truly.

Friday at 7:51 BG 5.2 below target. Had 2 1/2 dextro tablets. 8:17 15 minute check. BG 5.4. Had 1/2 dextro tablet. Then stupidly didn't do another 15 minute check because I was running round getting ready for going out to our local bistro to meet the girls from work for breakfast.

Today at 7:22 BG 4.4 below target. Had 3 dextro tablets. 7:45 BG 6.3 within target. 15 minute check. Because I didn't want breakfast just yet had 1 rich tea biscuit 6g carbs.

Enjoy the rest of your day everyone


----------



## Gruers

Hi Guys, we’ll that didn’t go well. Yesterday I had  1 stent put in and not the 3 promised by Harlow and I’ll need a double by pass op probably at the end of the week then 2 days icu and a few more days in the ward
A Spanish lady consultant involved and very impressive, as I’m fairly fit she thought I’d be ok but it’s a  4 hour op, we were always told Diabetes can cause a HA or stroke mines just arrived
I’m in the best place Basildon Cardio centre
Happy new year to you all


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers wishing you well and although not what you were expecting you obviously have a good team around you xxx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Very dark out there.

Today we celebrate the new year meal. A few days late as we had pizza prepared at new year and we didn't want to waste it of freeze it. Just poor planning I guess. Except that today will be great food (portions withing reason!)

BG 5.0 this morning. Nice round figure.

Went out on the beach yesterday as it was so warm. A lovely long walk. Mind you, the beach was fair crowded ! Hard to avoid people or dogs.

Nothing planned for today except an update to the App. Improved functionality.

Have a great day whatever you are doing or not doing


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here.

As @SueEK says, sounds like you’ve got a great medical team taking care of you - best wishes for your op and recovery @Gruers.

Aah, Sunday...I’m still pooped from staying up until midnight on NY’s Eve!  Happy New Year ev1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all,4.8 here, Dawn has deserted me, I expect her first cousin, Footonthefloor will be along in a minute. That'll be the 5 mile walk yesterday afternoon, followed by a glass of wine in the evening.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.5 for me, but today is reset day, going for a run this morning and no more sweet sugary or Corby snacks.

@Gruers - sorry to hear op didn’t go as planned.

have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 here today, I had yet another sensor end prematurely on Friday, it was on day 8 

Well there's a load of silverside left over from yesterday which will be tea again tonight and there will even be some for sandwiches tomorrow, will definitely be using Lidl's for it again next year as it's just as good as the butchers yet less than half the price for a bigger bit! (my grandad always refused to get it from Lidl) xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today. Pleased with that as I’d plummeted to 4.8 by bedtime. Bit of insulin stacking I think. Lesson learnt. I really, really didn’t want anything to eat at 10.30 but managed half a slice of toast with peanut butter on as that was the better option for me. Sweet stuff late at night ie JBs et al is not for me.

We did manage a walk yesterday, my idea, it was a lovely day. Did a slow, flat ( and very clarty)  3 miles. I did struggle at times with my breathing but thought I’d done good. Came home, read my book, took down the remaining  Christmas decs in the living room. Mr Eggy made the tea, which was lovely, steak and chips and all the trimmings, I even managed a small glass of Sancerre. Then I felt really unwell. Sweating, sickly and generally just rubbish. Went for a lie down and it slowly settled down. Done too much maybe?  I had such high hopes too. Ah well, rest today, so I’ve been told, and see what tomorrow brings. I’m getting fed up with this all now. 

Have a great day. It’s Sunday I think?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a slightly higher 7.2 today

possibly the later wake up, plus we had lunch out.
my wife and I spent yesterday visiting Derbyshire

Have a great day everybody


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning. 8.4 for me this morning. Despite dialing my evening Levemir back by 3 units to account for a long walk yesterday afternoon and going to bed on 8.3 and no evening bolus insulin, I had a naughty hypo at 2am which took two treatments to fix. First attempt I woke up on what Libre said was 3.2. Didn't double check it it with a finger prick but probably about 4 in reality. Took my hypo treatment and dropped straight back off to sleep (not that I properly woke up anyway) and slept through the reminder to recheck, so 45mins later I woke up again sweating this time on what Libre said was 2.3! Oops! Doubt it was anywhere near that low but very definitely still hypo. Another hypo treatment and this time checked it was coming up before I zonked again. Nice steady 6.6 at 4.45am but then "Dawn" must have started to kick in which is pretty unusual for me. Anyway, another 2 units knocked off my morning Levemir as well. 

@Gruers Really disappointed that they weren't able to fix you up as simply as expected. Not quite sure how to interpret your post but hoping it isn't indicating that you have had a stoke and will be keeping fingers crossed for bypass surgery as soon as they can fit you in for it. Best of luck. 

@eggyg


eggyg said:


> Then I felt really unwell. Sweating, sickly and generally just rubbish. Went for a lie down and it slowly settled down. Done too much maybe?


Done too much?.... DEFINITELY!! 
Please take it a bit easier. You are pushing your body too hard. It needs time to rest and recover. And walking in "clarts" is so much harder than solid ground.


----------



## ColinUK

Today started with a 5.9. 

Started the year off yesterday with Park Run.

And set a new fastest time for the year! (I know it’s January 1st but I’m celebrating the milestone!)

Spent the rest of the day watching musicals and films I’d somehow missed including The Help (Amazon Prime and also Disney+) which is exceptional. 

Legs ache this morning but been out for a 15 min “recovery” run at a very gentle pace. Apparently the logic is that it eases the muscular ache and means you can run again tomorrow. I think it just confuses the leg muscles so that they don’t know what they’re supposed to do and they give up aching out of confusion!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Take your pick on my waking level this morning, alarm woke me to a 4.9, treated, dozed, woke to a 6.0, went back off to sleep, woke to 5.7, rising to 6 by the time i got up and dropping to 4.8 by the time i got to the stairs.

The last few days i have upped the basal by half unit and it seems to have stopped/made not so high the spikes overnight. I also started my New Year resolution on having a walk every day (in addition to the walking around at work) yesterday with a 3 mile walk. Its either the increase in basal starting to kick in or the after effects of the walk thats causing lows. It will be trial and error to find out, though basal will no doubt need to be reduced when i go back to work.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.3 today. Ended up having a roast out as DIL didn’t feel well enough to cook, she did look poorly and could barely talk.  Ended up in hospital last night. She has laryngitis which has inflamed her chest and exacerbated her asthma. Fortunately no infection, she is on steroids, antibiotics (prophylactic I think) and on a nebuliser at present. We bought her a nebuliser a few years ago so they are going to give her some of the medicine and let her use it at home so should be out some time today. Not a great start to the year but she always suffers with her asthma in the winter.
8.30 last night I noticed our freezer door was open and hubby had left it open but it was so frozen up the door wouldn’t close, never seen it so bad.  It took 2 hours to defrost it completely.  What a joy!!
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Lily123

SueEK said:


> Morning all. 7.3 today. Ended up having a roast out as DIL didn’t feel well enough to cook, she did look poorly and could barely talk.  Ended up in hospital last night. She has laryngitis which has inflamed her chest and exacerbated her asthma. Fortunately no infection, she is on steroids, antibiotics (prophylactic I think) and on a nebuliser at present. We bought her a nebuliser a few years ago so they are going to give her some of the medicine and let her use it at home so should be out some time today. Not a great start to the year but she always suffers with her asthma in the winter.
> 8.30 last night I noticed our freezer door was open and hubby had left it open but it was so frozen up the door wouldn’t close, never seen it so bad.  It took 2 hours to defrost it completely.  What a joy!!
> Have a good day all xx


Good that she is okay. The freezer was frozen? It must have been really cold


----------



## freesia

I hope your DIL gets well soon @SueEK


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this horrible wet day.  Stair rods coming down and black as pitch here.

5.7 here this morning.  Went to bed early(for us - 10:30) and was woken from a deep sleep at 00:30 by a low glucose alarm (4.1).  Treated it with 2 glucose tabs and couldn't get back to sleep.  At 1:30 I scanned again and was 4.3 so put the light on in order to put the pump onto a temp basal of 90%.  Of course that woke hubby.  Settled down again and then had to wake hubby again as the medicalert bracelet he had bought me for Xmas (to replace the one I had lost) had caught in the embroidery on the pillowcase and I couldn't get free.  Finally got to sleep again.  Woke again for the toilet at 4:47 to discover I was 8.6, so turned off the temp basal.  FINALLY got some sleep until 9:30.  Feel awfully guilty abut my shenanagans waking hubby all the time!

@Gruers so sorry to hear your news.  Hope all goes well from now on.

@rebrascora - your night antics are as bad as mine!  {{{{HUGS}}}}

@ColinUK well done on the runs.

@eggyg TAKE IT EASY!


----------



## Pattidevans

Sorry  @SueEK didn't see your post.  Hope your DIL is recovering now.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @rebrascora - your night antics are as bad as mine! {{{{HUGS}}}}


Sorry to hear you had a bit of a rough night too. It was the first night in ages that I slept with Ian.... I went up to his to watch "Downton" with him .... but as always he slept right through totally oblivious to my antics! 
I love Libre for enabling me to scan without putting a light on or even sitting up and I always have hypo treatments on the bedside table easily within reach all portioned out so I don't have to think, just open chew and sleep. The problem seems to be that it is *too easy* and I barely wake up to do it, so I drop straight back off to sleep without my 15 min check and then get caught out by a double dip or in this case a total failure to respond to the first hypo treatment..... Definitely took it because I checked the pots before I got into bed and both were full and they were both empty when I got up!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. Running a bit late this a.m. after a long night mostly awake - at 05.30, as is the way, no sooner had I decided that I was bored with lying there and that my e-book was a bit dull I fell asleep. So dog and pony had rather late breakfasts. FBG was 5.4 so yesterday's abstinence wasn't wasted altho' at 03.00 hrs I could have eaten the pony if she were covered in marzipan...Weird how cravings go up and down and happy to report carb lust gone this a.m. Weather dry, grey and nippy with brisk breeze so breathing quite good - can't hack the high humidity we have had for the last few days. Only woggly in the grease is the CH - cannot wait to get fingers round throat of electrician!


----------



## sg295

TinaD said:


> Good morning all. Running a bit late this a.m. after a long night mostly awake - at 05.30, as is the way, no sooner had I decided that I was bored with lying there and that my e-book was a bit dull I fell asleep. So dog and pony had rather late breakfasts. FBG was 5.4 so yesterday's abstinence wasn't wasted altho' at 03.00 hrs I could have eaten the pony if she were covered in marzipan...Weird how cravings go up and down and happy to report carb lust gone this a.m. Weather dry, grey and nippy with brisk breeze so breathing quite good - can't hack the high humidity we have had for the last few days. Only woggly in the grease is the CH - cannot wait to get fingers round throat of electrician!


Hi all,

First time joining in with the waking average thread but thought I’d actually remember to join in today!

6.9 for me today, not my best but equally not my worst so fairly pleased with that


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning (late), but did have half a pizza that son cooked for me last night, being unwell, so a fair few carbs from that. Head not so giddy today, so hopefully on the mend now. Anyway, must be doing something right as lost another pound after being stagnant for ages. Onwards and upwards (downwards sounds better here lol) .... hope to get back on the exercise bike soon, before it disappears under a layer of dust again....


----------



## RirisR

Morning all 6.4 for me this am pleased with that
managed to control the urge to eat after 7.30 it
seems to have worked lovely here today a little bit
of sunshine roll on spring


----------



## gll

Afternoon everyone! 14.4 after sleep part 1 and 14.9 after sleep part 2.
Feeling a lot better but coughing a lot at night which is waking me up and playing havoc with my sleep pattern (which is always a struggle at the best of times).

Anyway heading up to my sis in laws for a coffee, have barely seen her this past week and I need a sanity break heh 
Enjoy what's left of the day everyone <3

@sg295 welcome on in x


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Good morning. 8.4 for me this morning. Despite dialing my evening Levemir back by 3 units to account for a long walk yesterday afternoon and going to bed on 8.3 and no evening bolus insulin, I had a naughty hypo at 2am which took two treatments to fix. First attempt I woke up on what Libre said was 3.2. Didn't double check it it with a finger prick but probably about 4 in reality. Took my hypo treatment and dropped straight back off to sleep (not that I properly woke up anyway) and slept through the reminder to recheck, so 45mins later I woke up again sweating this time on what Libre said was 2.3! Oops! Doubt it was anywhere near that low but very definitely still hypo. Another hypo treatment and this time checked it was coming up before I zonked again. Nice steady 6.6 at 4.45am but then "Dawn" must have started to kick in which is pretty unusual for me. Anyway, another 2 units knocked off my morning Levemir as well.
> 
> @Gruers Really disappointed that they weren't able to fix you up as simply as expected. Not quite sure how to interpret your post but hoping it isn't indicating that you have had a stoke and will be keeping fingers crossed for bypass surgery as soon as they can fit you in for it. Best of luck.
> 
> @eggyg
> 
> Done too much?.... DEFINITELY!!
> Please take it a bit easier. You are pushing your body too hard. It needs time to rest and recover. And walking in "clarts" is so much harder than solid ground.


Yes mam!  I am so stubborn and absolutely rubbish at doing nothing.  I’ve learnt my lesson though. I’ve even cancelled my volunteer slot on Tuesday as I just know I couldn’t do it.  I’ve already missed two weeks and feel so bad. Mr Eggy says I’m daft, I don’t have a contract and I definitely don’t get paid. I hate letting people down. But I’m being a good girl today, sort of, I did a wee bit ironing when Mr Eggy nipped to his mother’s.
I’m going to catch up with some telly now, Christmas/New Year Sewing Bee, just the thing to make me feel inadequate! But I love it. 
Just for you Barbara, an “arty” shot of yesterday’s clarts.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> And set a new fastest time for the year! (I know it’s January 1st but I’m celebrating the milestone!)


That made me laugh. Last night Mr Eggy said he’d made the tea every night this year and he deserved a medal! All he got was dirty pots!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh. Last night Mr Eggy said he’d made the tea every night this year and he deserved a medal! All he got was dirty pots!


I used to make people laugh as I said I usually did the dinner and my OH did pudding. They were quite impressed until I said it was just usually yoghurt.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> I love Libre for enabling me to scan without putting a light on or even sitting up and I always have hypo treatments on the bedside table easily within reach all portioned out so I don't have to think, just open chew and sleep. The problem seems to be that it is *too easy* and I barely wake up to do it, so I drop straight back off to sleep without my 15 min check and then get caught out by a double dip or in this case a total failure to respond to the first hypo treatment..... Definitely took it because I checked the pots before I got into bed and both were full and they were both empty when I got up!


Ah... I have hypo remedies by the bed too, but can't do it in the dark in case I knock off the pint of squash that's between them and me!


eggyg said:


> I’m going to catch up with some telly now, Christmas/New Year Sewing Bee, just the thing to make me feel inadequate! But I love it.


Me too... going to watch whilst I do my nails.  Friends who know I can make curtains, including quite elaborate pelmets are always asking me  to alter their clothes and I keep saying "It's a different science and I'm useless at it!".


----------



## DuncanLord

Evening all
Just home from work, which I think suits my body and my bodily visitor.
This morning’s waking figure was 6.8.
But, and I’m going to give it the kiss of death by posting, I’ve managed to stay in a sensible place testing every two hours  ( for driving and working purposes).
The spike after yesterdays breakfast was caused by a banana added to my breakfast porridge, to get me through day to lunch and testing quickly afterwards to drive into work.  
This morning I missed the banana but had an apple on getting to work.


----------



## Lanny

03:00 BS 5.0 

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve been missing for a couple/few days: too early to work it out; brain not quite in gear yet!  And it’s been a bit testing, pun fully intended,& there were a few 4’s along the way but, thankfully 4 was the lowest so, no technical hypos! BUT, cycle is definitely over now & I did move tresiba back round to 11:30 today, 4am then 7:30 & 1 last delay later, & back up to the 4 I reduced by in one go! Tresiba & cycles has been a steep learning curve the last few cycles but, I think I have a handle on it now & will try & put what I’ve learnt into practice next cycle & see how it pans out! I have to anticipate the dose changes & do it in slightly bigger jumps, 2 being too small & will try 4 next time, & hopefully do without the hypos & lows: probably still need to tweak the NR to get it bang on; still a bit higher BS is safer, less hair raising, than going low!

I’ve had a sneaking suspicion that’s growing on me that I may need another womb oblation as I had been informed at the time but, only time will tell on THAT front & things ARE stopping for now & controllable: any signs of it going on longer & heavier; I’ll see GP to see if I need another op? 

PS Have to remember to put dates as 22, 21 is past now: always that little bit of adjustment every new year until it becomes second nature!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning. Another very dark, blowing a gale morning.

BG 4.7. Happy with that

Nothing planned except staying in the warm (should get out and exercise). Winter can be very dull.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today  

Have a great New Years Bank Holiday everybody


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone!

10.2 when I got up in the wee small hours with this coughing. Didn't manage to get back to sleep so going to be a long day. I don't function well on 4 hours sleep .

Quiet day today, just a wee bit of shopping to go and get and waiting on amazon packages (nothing exciting in them). Will try and get out for a walk too before it snows later on (only a little forecast thankfully).

Hope you all have a fantastic day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Tried making some oatie pancake-thingies yesterday - they looked like roadkill, but tasted nice, so I’ll try them again today - but with more emphasis on presentation.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
Wake up at 07:00.  BG 6.0
Breakfast porridge and slice toast plus 4 units NovoRapid 
Test 08:00 for driving 9.0
I knew yesterday I’d put the curse of staying totally in the 5 to 8 target zone.  Lol
Have a great day


----------



## Sitosea

7.7 feet on floor.


----------



## SueEK

6.9 this morning.  DIL back home and taking it easy. SIL has Covid but feeling ok. Am testing every couple of days as back to work tomorrow. Need to do cleaning today as took decs down, was supposed to do it yesterday but had a nana nap instead!!
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning A rather high 8.5 this morning. Not sure off the reason.

Happy bank holiday all


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys

9.7 here xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.0 for me earlier. 

Dez


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> 03:00 BS 5.0
> 
> A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I’ve been missing for a couple/few days: too early to work it out; brain not quite in gear yet!  And it’s been a bit testing, pun fully intended,& there were a few 4’s along the way but, thankfully 4 was the lowest so, no technical hypos! BUT, cycle is definitely over now & I did move tresiba back round to 11:30 today, 4am then 7:30 & 1 last delay later, & back up to the 4 I reduced by in one go! Tresiba & cycles has been a steep learning curve the last few cycles but, I think I have a handle on it now & will try & put what I’ve learnt into practice next cycle & see how it pans out! I have to anticipate the dose changes & do it in slightly bigger jumps, 2 being too small & will try 4 next time, & hopefully do without the hypos & lows: probably still need to tweak the NR to get it bang on; still a bit higher BS is safer, less hair raising, than going low!
> 
> I’ve had a sneaking suspicion that’s growing on me that I may need another womb oblation as I had been informed at the time but, only time will tell on THAT front & things ARE stopping for now & controllable: any signs of it going on longer & heavier; I’ll see GP to see if I need another op?
> 
> PS Have to remember to put dates as 22, 21 is past now: always that little bit of adjustment every new year until it becomes second nature!


I don't know your circumstances but would a hysterectomy not be a better option for you as you are having so much trouble in that area.
I had one when 32 as I had a precancerous ovarian cyst, I don't think they would have done that these days.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.6 for me. Got to take the tree down and clean round this morning as back at work tomorrow. May make soup as well.

@SueEK i hope your DIL and SIL are ok.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. 6.8, exactly what I retired on, had a ginger nut and was rewarded with an almost flatfish. 

The good news is, I only woke at 4 for a loo break, and have hardly coughed, dozed on and off until 8.45. Only got up as I had a headache as I could have slept on. I felt like I turned the corner yesterday, so another day of just pootling about, no leaving the house. Looks like the antibiotics are doing their job, one days worth left to take. Thank blooming goodness. 

Have a Happy Monday, back to normal tomorrow I believe.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all!
7.3 here. Had a funny day yesterday. I was either high or low all day. Felt dodgy(hypo) twice whilst I was out riding but both readings were in the 9s, then got back and injected a single correction unit at 9.7 because I had been in the 9s for hours and an hour later Libre had me at 2.6 with a vertical downward arrow. Of course because I had felt hypo twice before and was high when I tested, I ignored it this time until it was blatantly obvious I really was low. Ended up with 4 red marks on my graph for the day and quite a bit above range as well. I have reduced my morning Levemir by another 2 units but have a sneaky feeling I will have to work hard to keep levels down and I needed 3units again last night but compared to the previous night, not a hint of a hypo overnight this time. Just no consistency!! Arrgh!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. 

Reading training plans for the half marathon in April. Suddenly it all seems so incredibly daunting. I mean 13.1 miles is a long long way and I don’t even do Park Run without stopping for breath. 
Need to find my inner steely resolve and just pick one plan and get on with it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 this morning.

@ColinUK - feeling the same, most I have managed recently is 10k, when I originally signed up for this 1/2 marathon to run it in 2020, I could run 18k with no issues, I am taking the view this time that if I have to walk some of it I will still get the medal and money will still be raised, however I would like to be able to run the whole way.  

@SueEK - hope DIL continues to improve and SIL symptoms stay mild.

Mums PCR test is supposed to arrive today so I will have to sort out getting that back once she has done it, so far just the craggy throat that she has had for a few days now.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.4 this morning.
> 
> @ColinUK - feeling the same, most I have managed recently is 10k, when I originally signed up for this 1/2 marathon to run it in 2020, I could run 18k with no issues, I am taking the view this time that if I have to walk some of it I will still get the medal and money will still be raised, however I would like to be able to run the whole way.
> 
> @SueEK - hope DIL continues to improve and SIL symptoms stay mild.
> 
> Mums PCR test is supposed to arrive today so I will have to sort out getting that back once she has done it, so far just the craggy throat that she has had for a few days now.


We both have this. 

Dispassionately I have to say that even doing the park runs regularly is a huge positive for me. I’d never run for anything before. 
I don’t doubt I’ll be running the entire 13.1 miles as walking to engage with the onlookers is all going to be part of the fun I think


----------



## TinaD

5.2 - House special this morning after another night of being awake between 0100-0500hrs. A non-diabetic friend who has the same problem solves it with a large gin, a cold a depressing solution. I could go for a straight malt with honey, lemon and hot water but suspect that even "the water of life" wouldn't be conducive to a low FBG.


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> 5.8 this morning.
> 
> Reading training plans for the half marathon in April. Suddenly it all seems so incredibly daunting. I mean 13.1 miles is a long long way and I don’t even do Park Run without stopping for breath.
> Need to find my inner steely resolve and just pick one plan and get on with it.


Would sponsoring you help? We could perhaps donate  a quid or two to this organisation if you made it?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

Forgot to scan until I had been awake half an hour, but since the line was flat I think I can take 5.7 as being FBG.  Actually I am pretty chuffed this morning with my BGs as my Libre tells me I am doing rather well, especially as the results cover the Christmas period.  See attached.  Hope I am not sharing too much, but honestly you are the only people who would understand.  I can't see any friends understanding!

@eggyg wasn't that black dress brilliant on the first episode of sewing bee?

@TinaD congrats on the House Special.

@SueEK  hope your relatives are getting better.


----------



## RirisR

Morning all a 7 for me this am


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Wow! The DF must have had a spirit level on that overnight graph! Well impressed! 
As you say fabulous TIR considering the time of year. Well done! You have every right to be proud of those results.... Who wouldn't be?


----------



## DuncanLord

TinaD said:


> 5.2 - House special this morning after another night of being awake between 0100-0500hrs. A non-diabetic friend who has the same problem solves it with a large gin, a cold a depressing solution. I could go for a straight malt with honey, lemon and hot water but suspect that even "the water of life" wouldn't be conducive to a low FBG.


Well done on that HS.   Hold onto that meter as it must be one of the few that display such a strange number.


----------



## adrian1der

Morning all and a belated Happy New Year. After a few weeks away I'm back. I haven't been testing but have been eating sensibly so hopefully things have been OK. I think the break has done me good and I have a much more positive outlook on things again. I'm back on the bike as well!

A 6.7 at 05:11 on New Year's Day after only a few hours sleep, a 5.1 at 04:54 yesterday and a 4.5 at 06:11 this morning.

I got some new cookbooks for Christmas so have lots of new recipes to try.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> @eggyg wasn't that black dress brilliant on the first episode of sewing bee?


It was amazing. I thought they all did well considering they were amateurs. I suspect they had a few lessons just on using the sewing machine.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @TinaD .

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine you both can do this. We have faith in you.

@adrian1der welcome back!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @TinaD on the house special & it's good to see you on here again @adrian1der


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> It was amazing. I thought they all did well considering they were amateurs. I suspect they had a few lessons just on using the sewing machine.


I am sure they did!  I was really surprised that they put them on overlockers for the first task.  I had one, it was the most fearsome machine I've ever owned.  Mind, I spent more time re-threading it than actually using it!


----------



## janw

6.5 this morning so heading back down still. Not feeling too bad today, though had a dizzy spell whilst shopping, maybe my fault for sleeping in until alarm woke me and not having time to eat before daughter picked me up - should have put my breakfast biscuits in my bag, silly me! I actually spotted some satsumas for the first time today, so had to buy some - about to have one now, yes it is carby and sugary, but the vitamins are so juicy lol - heck, one fitted into my food diary will be fine, hubby can eat the rest!


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Would sponsoring you help? We could perhaps donate  a quid or two to this organisation if you made it?


That’s very generous of you! 

Honestly every penny donated is a helpful kick up the backside for motivation. And it reminds me that I’m not doing this alone. 

Justgiving.com/FatManRunningAsBestHeCan


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> That’s very generous of you!
> 
> Honestly every penny donated is a helpful kick up the backside for motivation. And it reminds me that I’m not doing this alone.
> 
> Justgiving.com/FatManRunningAsBestHeCan


Done.  Plod gently onwards.


----------



## SueEK

@adrian1der good to see you back
@TinaD congrats on your HS
@ColinUK good luck, small donation done


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, belated Happy New Year.  

Won't post my early morning readings, they are dire, edging ever upwards.  Glad y'all are doing better than me.


----------



## Gwynn

Just maybe, first up? Exvluding night workers of course...

Good dark, cold morning this morning. It was quite pleasant yesterday and, for once, the sea was in when I went walking. Usually it is so far out it cannot be seen. Lots of ST Bernards dogs on the beach too. A bit too slobbery for me. I would love to have another dog but my wife really could not cope sadly.

BG this morning 4.7. Fine.

Hopefully get the kitchen shelves finished today (wood shop will be open again).

Have a great day whatever you are doing, or not doing.


----------



## SueEK

Hi @Dxxoo good to see you back x
8.4 today, guess it was those salted peanuts that have been looking at me for weeks!!
Can’t dally, off to work.
Have a good day x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  3.2


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I may/not be ringing Abbott today. Applied new sensor yesterday and activated it last night at 7pm. It showed the same as a finger prick. Woke in thr night to a 13 and going up fast, finger pricl showed 9.8. Woke this morning to a 4.7, finger prick showed 8.4, scanned again and it shot up to 11.6. 

Back at work today so will no doubt be spending the day in and out testing with finger pricks.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9

good to see you back on here @adrian1der
and well done on deciding to do the the run @ColinUK especially as your raising moneyfor a worthwhile cause

back to work for both my Wife and myself today
busy day for me (I think today) will find out more, on a video conference this morning 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

@TinaD @SueEK  thank you 

6.6 this morning which is slightly disappointing really as I went to bed on a 5.0 but it’s ok nevertheless. 

Not back at work today so either another run or maybe a long walk is on the cards.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, and no dip into the red all night. The secret is just before bedtime, absent mindedly eat a small bit of Christmas pudding that’s been hanging about in the fridge since New Year’s day, then think, oops, shouldn’t have done that, and whack in a guesstimated two units of insulin. 
Daughter took her cat home yesterday, daughter has been flitting back and forth because she worked between Christmas and NY, but the cat came for the duration. She’s a sweet cat, but has a habit of suddenly appearing just behind you as you turn round, then looking affronted when you emergency stop and try not to trip over her.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.2, garlic bread! Say no more! 

Feeling on the up, sort of, not 100% that’s for certain but on the way. Glad I cancelled the volunteering though. Couldn’t have coped with standing around in the cold all day. Have told them  I’ll be back next week. Mr Eggy is pleased as he was going to be on his own with baby Zara, he would have coped he’s had three children and now on his fifth grandchild, as mummy is back at work today after her maternity leave. Gosh, that 10 months has flown in. Friday is going to be our day for having her usually but her other grandparents have gone off on a five week cruise! So we’ve had to take up their Tuesday slot before they’d even started! She’ll be fine though, we might not be, but she will be! Been up since 6.30 making a fish pie for our tea and Zara’s lunch. What a messy job that is, I’ve used every pan in the house I think! 

Have a good day, back to normality now.


----------



## Sitosea

6.8 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

@Dxxoo great to ‘see’ you again. Hope you had an enjoyable Xmas.

Well, OH has got a hozzie appointment lined up for Friday  but hasn’t been contacted about a PCR test yet. Let’s see what today brings...

I’ll deffo sponsor you @ColinUK - go for it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.4 for me today - look at that line!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An unusual (for me) 6.1 this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.6 today xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A day off today so up a bit later. 
This morning at 8:04 was 6.4.  
@Gwynn     You are ok about being up first for the time being as on Day shifts at the moment.  
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I may/not be ringing Abbott today. Applied new sensor yesterday and activated it last night at 7pm.



Still plenty time for it to wise up, I've not long got off the phone to them about the one that failed last Friday night, replaced again xx


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.
8.6 for me this morning. Dipped down to 4.0 at 2am so had a couple of JBs which brought me up to a nice 6 but then "Dawn" took over and ruined things. Had an extra 1.5 units of Levemir last night which was maybe half a unit too much.
Injected 6 units of Fiasp this morning over an hour ago and still waiting for it to bring me down into the 5s to eat. Looks like it has levelled out at 6.3 over the last 15 mins. Tempted to shoot myself another couple of units and eat, but will give it another 10 mins.

@TinaD Congrats on your House Special yesterday.

@Dxxoo and @adrian1der Great to see you both back.

@Northerner An impressive true flatfish just skimming the ocean floor. Can't decide if it is all the more impressive that your body did that itself rather than it being achieved with the help of basal insulin or not. Love it regardless! I want one!! Did you sleep particularly well?

@Michael12421 Hope your levels came back up quickly and you are OK. Have you got your heating sorted yet? Hope so.


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421 Hope your levels came back up quickly and you are OK. Have you got your heating sorted yet? Hope so.


Unfortunately not. The weather however is better and warmer. My levels came up very quickly.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. Lovely blue sky here altho' a bit chilly on the legs as I delivered Peachy's breakfast in my dressing gown - running late and only just avoided presenting the bin men with the sight. FBG 5.3, which while winning no prizes is a relief after having a carb laden tea. After 4 hours pressure washing I needed it. The dog's conservatory smells and looks 100% better, dog looks anxious but it is too cold for him to be forcibly bathed.


----------



## gll

Morning All
16.3 
Need to get the xmas stuff down and away today. I hate how empty the place feels after you do it.

@ColinUK should put the just giving link on your signature with some info so it doesn't get buried in posts


----------



## Gwynn

Gotta laugh DuncanLord. It just tickles me to be first up (well at least for now).


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.0 this morning, so a big improvement on the last few weeks, just need to improve it a bit more.  Back to work today, well logging onto work's laptop as still working at home for the next few weeks at least.

Wet and miserable here.


----------



## adrian1der

Didn't post early but was up before you @Gwynn  after the baby filled his nappy. A 5.8 for me at 03:53. Got back to bed around 04:30 then up again at 05:30 for another full nappy. Back to bed just after 7. Just had a third pooey nappy. How can something so small produce so much poo!


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Morning All
> 16.3
> Need to get the xmas stuff down and away today. I hate how empty the place feels after you do it.
> 
> @ColinUK should put the just giving link on your signature with some info so it doesn't get buried in posts


That’s a great idea! And thank you for your donation too!


----------



## ColinUK

adrian1der said:


> Didn't post early but was up before you @Gwynn  after the baby filled his nappy. A 5.8 for me at 03:53. Got back to bed around 04:30 then up again at 05:30 for another full nappy. Back to bed just after 7. Just had a third pooey nappy. How can something so small produce so much poo!


My mind immediately went to… Blackadder - How did you manage to get so much…


----------



## gll

adrian1der said:


> How can something so small produce so much poo!


be thankful it stayed in the nappy (hopefully)


----------



## rayray119

7.6 today beter then the 10.6/11.39 yesterday.


----------



## adrian1der

gll said:


> be thankful it stayed in the nappy (hopefully)


He has a jumperoo - when he poos in that and bounces it is spectacular....


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all from a very wet Cornwall.  It's always a few degrees warmer than the rest of the country, but boy is it WET!

5.4 this morning.  Went to bed on 6.7 at 23:45 after a late meal gone 9pm, it rose gently to 7 during the night and very gently came down after that... not a flatfish, but not bad.

Exciting times... the dishwasher repair man is here (seems like a long time since it went wrong on Xmas eve) and I treated myself to a new Scoville non-stick 5Litre casserole in ASDA sale whilst I was picking up my new glasses.  Have been wanting a large casserole that I can use on the stove top and in the oven for a long time.  Although there are only 2 of us I usually cook for 6 or 8 when I do stews and things, so I can freeze the surplus in portions for 2.

@ColinUK thx for the link, done and dusted.

@Gwynn and @DuncanLord what's this competition to get up in the middle of the night?  I sometimes only go to bed 2 hours before you get up!!!


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans I prefer to do that kinda meal prep too. 
Hurrah for defrost on the microwave for the days I forget to take stuff out...speaking of which...forgot again


----------



## Lanny

11:32 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Ditto

Bit nippy today. 8.8 for me. Have a good day all. I'm waiting to hear if I'll be evicted and whether the dire Royal London will ever pay up on Mum's insurance or I might have to go round the cem with a shovel. I hates Royal London, she's been with them as United Friendly since she was a toddler. Grrr...


----------



## Gwynn

I just like gold stars but there doesn't seem to be one for the first to post. Sigh.

Just a bit of fun.

I have always risen very early. Probably drove my mother nuts as I was not exactly a quiet child.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans Thank you!

And hope the casserole dish is good - I bought one of their saucepans to use on the temporary induction hob and was impressed but found it heats unevenly. I’ve used it on a standard hob though and it’s a decent pan. Nice and lightweight and a good size so it’s become my staple egg scrambling saucepan now!


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> I just like gold stars but there doesn't seem to be one for the first to post. Sigh.
> 
> Just a bit of fun.
> 
> I have always risen very early. Probably drove my mother nuts as I was not exactly a quiet child.


You are hereby awarded the First Star of the Day award in recognition of your outstanding contributions to this forum!


----------



## Gwynn

Yay!!! Thanks. Made my day.

just finished off the shelf thing in the kitchen for the Ninja Foodi. Nackered now (me, not the Ninja)

Aghhhh my wife is attacking everything with the vacuum!!!

Update....

I knew that this was going to be a disaster.

Report 1: she reported that the central heating was no longer working. A bit of investigation revealed that she had accidentally switched off the master switch.

Report 2: she managed to remove half the paintwork off the stairs wall. O, it was perhaps a bit damp. But the mess she crwated.

She is still going strong with the vaccuun. Pass the whisky!!! I'm a nervous wreck right now !


----------



## janw

Late posting and late with my reading - had the awful munchies in the night and got an unsurprising 7.9 - ouch.


----------



## rebrascora

janw said:


> Late posting and late with my reading - had the awful munchies in the night and got an unsurprising 7.9 - ouch.


Do you wake up in the night feeling hungry or are you a night owl and then craving food because you are awake. 
Have you always been prone to wanting food in the night? It's just that I have noticed you mention this before and it is quite unusual if you are waking up hungry and I am wondering if it is your diet which is causing it.... either not enough protein and fat to keep you going through the night or possibly the processed foods like your breakfast biscuits and snack bars making you crave.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Still plenty time for it to wise up, I've not long got off the phone to them about the one that failed last Friday night, replaced again xx


Its got a bit better, only up to 2 out through the day, so hopefully it will start to settle down soon. I'll keep an eye on it though, and if it misbehaves more i shall ring Abbott. Its been a while since i had one go wrong.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Its got a bit better, only up to 2 out through the day, so hopefully it will start to settle down soon. I'll keep an eye on it though, and if it misbehaves more i shall ring Abbott


Hopefully it'll continue to settle in for you, have to say the Diabox app seems to be closer than LibreLink for me at the moment and I haven't even calibrated it yet



freesia said:


> Its been a while since i had one go wrong.


Wish I could say that! Lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> have to say the Diabox app seems to be closer than LibreLink for me at the moment and I haven't even calibrated it yet


Fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 8.7


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.7 for me. Will need to leave a touch earlier today as car iced up. Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.8  to many carbs yesterday


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A nice round 6. That pleases my OCD, love a round number. 

Retinal screening this morning, last one was January 2020. I usually walk, it’s only about a four mile round trip, but it’s icy and very cold again so Mr Eggy driving me. Don’t think I’m ready for that long a walk in the cold yet. Still coughing at times. But he’s promised me a trip to Aldi! Woohoo! I haven’t been shopping since well before Christmas because I’ve not been well enough. Poor Mr Eggy has had to do all the food shopping, and a jolly good job he’s done too, with my detailed instructions! 

Have a good day, be careful out there if you’ve ice.


----------



## gll

Good morning everyone!
13.2 today.

Got to waste 3 hours to take daughter into the job centre this morning for her 12 weekly face to face meeting to tell them that 
"The hospital paperwork she has submitted to her journal saying once again her appointments have been pushed back were real and that needs to happen before they will put her on the surgical waiting list and no, santa didn't magically perform the knee surgery himself or take away her 24/7 chronic pain as a part of the "National Christmas Miracle Project." 
for them to reply with...
"okay see you again in 12 weeks."


So going to be a fun waste of the entire morning and induce unnecessary pain and anxiety for my daughter as it is a reasonable walk to where the job centre is inside the shopping centre. 
Going to get her to whack them with her crutch when they ask stupid questions which they inevitably do 

Anyways need to go get out of PJs and get ready to deal with the outside world. Can I get a super unenthusiastic "yay"


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Sensor definitely not right. Last night was 2-3 out but then at midnight, alarm went off and showed 3.7 dropping fast, fingee pricks showed 10.1 and 9.8!! Then it stopped working completely for an hour before starting itself again. This morning, 6.4 falling, finger prick 7.8. Will be calling Abbott.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Got an unexpected call from the HCP at our surgery who does foot checks, weight and BP etc inviting me for my annual review. 'Can you come in tomorrow? I've got appointments available any time between 3.30 and 5pm' Blimey, and the surgery keep telling us they're rushed off their feet! So I’m toddling along this afternoon, then will get called later by the Diabetes nurse for a telephone review. (Normally there’d be bloods as well, but I had those in December for my hospital review.) 
It’s so unfair, though, making me step on the scales straight after Christmas!


----------



## gll

Robin said:


> It’s so unfair, though, making me step on the scales straight after Christmas!


maybe that's why they have appointments spare  Good luck!


----------



## Sitosea

6.5 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone!

Guess who got one of these this morning and no JBs or corrections through the night which is in itself unusual at the moment, apart from a correction at bedtime for some mushy peas which "kept giving" and no "Dawn" this morning....
 
Sometimes I just don't understand this diabetes lark. Definitely more good luck than judgement!


----------



## Gwynn

Just for variety I woke up late at 7am this morning! BG 4.7

I am going to try cutting down on the tea and coffe I drink each day as the cost of calories and carbs is too high.

Just sorting out the kitchen stuff to do today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

Phew! OH had his pre-hozzie appointment PCR test yesterday, so Friday’s appointment is going ahead (unless the hospital collapses under the strain of Omicron in the meantime ).

If anyone needs me, I’ll be working in the garden today...it’s not raining for once!

Woohoo, weyhey, nice work @rebrascora.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, blooming well chilly today! 

8.0 for me xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.3 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rebrascora on the HS 
Chilly this morning with a light sprinkling of snow.
I'm back in the fours again with a pair of them - 4.4 

Stay safe and warm everyone.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora Congrats on the HS!

Full of intention to go for a run after work today rather than in the crispy coldness that’s outside right now. Let’s see how the intention holds up with my first day working since before Christmas…

6.1 this morning for me.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.7 for me this morning, bit disappointed in that as I had my best day eating and carb wise for about 2 weeks.  However I am slightly claggy in the throat this morning, so going to do an LFT as claggy throat is all my mum has, especially as it is a run club night and I need to be sure before I meet up with them.

@rebrascora - congratulations on your HS today

@eggyg - hope your eye screening is all good.

@Robin - hope the appointment goes well.

@ColinUK - hope your first day back at work is not too bad, 

Take care everyone and sorry if I have missed anyone off .


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats to @rebrascora on the well deserved HS. Maybe mushy peas is the answer we have all been looking for   

A 6.3 for me at 07:21 this morning. The wife did the early shift so I had a bit of a lie in


----------



## Lanny

10:32 BS 7.8 

a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Currently watching, on Now TV, the sex & the city reboot “And Just Like That” with 3 out of the 4 original musketeers,Kim Cattrall’s Samatha having turned down the role, that’s now about halfway through: on Thursday’s with 5 aired; another 5 to go & a shocker to open things right from the 1st episode!  All the girls have aged, even Carrie, BUT, rather AMAZINGLY Charlotte still looks about the same! HOW did she manage THAT?

And rewatching Game of Thrones in between waiting for new episodes of the above on Thursday’s along with the companion show Thronecast: with all the volvo ad competitions removed; love Sue Perkins presentation & the actors & actresses that appeared in GOT coming through “The O Door” for Q&A!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  At least it's not raining today.

Weee heee... 5.2 - had our neighbour round for dinner last night and after she left at nearly midnight we stupidly put the TV on... hence I overslept this morning.  Maybe should do it more often!  I did have a warning of an incipient low last night around 4am, so treated it with 2 dextrose and half a stem ginger cookie. 

Anyway CONGRATULATIONS @rebrascora on your HS.

@Robin Good luck with the review!
@eggyg fingers crossed for your retinopathy check.  Got mine on 20th and it will be the first  since May 2019!

Now off to take down and pack away the Xmas decs.


----------



## rebrascora

@adrian1der No I'm definitely not recommending mushy peas. Had to inject far too much insulin to deal with them! My sister kindly send over leftover Sunday dinner minus the spuds and Yorkies but didn't consider the mushy peas and of course I wouldn't dream of wasting them! 6 units of insulin for some lamb and brussels and mashed swede and mushy peas is just excessive though!


----------



## rebrascora

Many congratulations to @Pattidevans on joining me on the "Gold Star" award step this morning. We can budge up and make room if there are anymore late risers who would like to join us? The more the merrier!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! Almost forgot! Also saw This is Joan Collins on BBC iPlayer & BOY! Does she look AMAZING at the age of 88 now: virtually still the same as she was i the 1980’s on Dynasty; true a lot of it is make up but, even then in her late 40’s to 50’s during that decade on Dynasty her look was always an obvious made up look; not a natural make up look!  I watched that & then did the sums: was SHOCKED when I did! My mum DID NOT look like THAT at 88!


----------



## rayray119

7 before backfast amitity it wasnt done as soom as i woke up but it was it was the first test of the day so i'll take it. And i consder it s good fasting level


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora and @Pattidevans congrats both on your HS’s x


----------



## adrian1der

Congrats @Pattidevans on the HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Pattidevans on the House Special


----------



## freesia

Congrats @rebrascora and @Pattidevans on your HS

Well, Abbott have agreed to replace the faulty sensor and atm i am stuck at work waiting for BS to go up so i can drive home.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
A 5.0 this morning at 05:30
Does it count as posting first, debatable as @Michael12421 posted slightly earlier but Spain is an hour ahead of Uk.   Lol.   Lol.  
Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning everyone. 
6.0 on the nose this morning. Not that I tested blood from my nose as that would just be silly.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all!
5.6 for me this morning with 2 dips into the red overnight and appropriate Fizzy worms to treat, despite a 5.5 unit Levemir reduction last night ie. No evening Levemir. Did some fairly major walking yesterday afternoon! Half expected a strong DP or FOTF but it hasn't happened yet.
Hope everyone has a good day. I need to get to the shops today. First shopping trip since before Christmas apart from the odd essential ie packet of pork scratchings  , milk and yoghurt from the village shop.


----------



## gll

10.2 for me this morning 

Job centre yesterday was pretty much as I guessed it would be, they asked daughters surgery schedule and we were sat down for all of 3 mins for the meeting.
The guy did say that he will just do the next one via phonecall as its pointless us going in 

How you all have a wonderful day


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> I need to get to the shops today. First shopping trip since before Christmas apart from the odd essential ie packet of pork scratchings  , milk and yoghurt from the village shop.


I have tesco delivering later on and I did the order half asleep yesterday. Should really check to see what I actually clicked on and hope there is a weeks worth of food for everyone


----------



## Sitosea

4.9 for me this morning.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 this morning, but that was after getting a message on my reader 'Your sensor has stopped working' and traipsing downstairs for a finger strip and my bodger. (I don’t do mornings until I’ve had a cup of tea in bed!) Sensor had 18 hours to go. Debating whether it’s worth a phone call to Abbott or not.


----------



## Michael12421

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning All
> A 5.0 this morning at 05:30
> Does it count as posting first, debatable as @Michael12421 posted slightly earlier but Spain is an hour ahead of Uk.   Lol.   Lol.
> Have a great day.


It's not a race. your posting is far more important than the time. NIce reading this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.4 here.

Boo hoo, Welsh class tomorrow - and for the foreseeable - is on Zoom. Oh well, our tutor’s excellent whatever the medium, so dim ots.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Just for variety I woke up late at 7am this morning! BG 4.7
> 
> I am going to try cutting down on the tea and coffe I drink each day as the cost of calories and carbs is too high.
> 
> Just sorting out the kitchen stuff to do today.


I’m ok with coffees.    Instant black with no sugar or sweetener gives 2 Cals and nothing else.  
I haven’t dared try the posh lattes or fancy ones yet.


----------



## DuncanLord

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all from a very wet Cornwall.  It's always a few degrees warmer than the rest of the country, but boy is it WET!
> 
> 5.4 this morning.  Went to bed on 6.7 at 23:45 after a late meal gone 9pm, it rose gently to 7 during the night and very gently came down after that... not a flatfish, but not bad.
> 
> Exciting times... the dishwasher repair man is here (seems like a long time since it went wrong on Xmas eve) and I treated myself to a new Scoville non-stick 5Litre casserole in ASDA sale whilst I was picking up my new glasses.  Have been wanting a large casserole that I can use on the stove top and in the oven for a long time.  Although there are only 2 of us I usually cook for 6 or 8 when I do stews and things, so I can freeze the surplus in portions for 2.
> 
> @ColinUK thx for the link, done and dusted.
> 
> @Gwynn and @DuncanLord what's this competition to get up in the middle of the night?  I sometimes only go to bed 2 hours before you get up!!!


It’s due to working silly hours with National Distress. 
You know the transport industry is stupid!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - a bit nippy round the nethers this a.,m. as I nipped to the stables. BG 5.3 Off to do a click and collect at local Tescos - 18 miles away. Very relieved to get car back from garage at 10 past 10 last night as have eaten all the tasty things and am reduced to meat/milk (freezer) and cabbages/leeks and celeriac (garden). So ho for the asparagus/cheese nuts etc.


----------



## rayray119

7.9 before backfast today. I went to bed on 10.4.  I went out for meal and got it wrong which ill probelly say more about in another theard.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks on this milder day, ie it’s 1 degrees! Snow forecast though. 6.8 for me after the best night’s sleep I’ve had for a while. Starting to feel more like the old Eggy, at last! Eye screening went well, they said everything looked fine but I’ll get an official letter. Popped for some shopping, then did some washing, then had a nana nap! Busy day! 

Today’s plans include doing a bit of cooking, make chicken stock, leek and potato  soup, ratatouille for tea and chicken and lentil casserole for baby Zara’s lunch tomorrow. Tomorrow I’m going to have a walk if it kills me, depending how today goes of course. 

Congratulations to @rebrascora and @Pattidevans for yesterday’s HSs. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.4 today

We didn't get any of the snow that was forecast for yesterday but there's more forecast for today so we'll see if anything comes of it xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

FFFFFFreeezing this morning.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Yup it sure is cold. So cold I will wimp out of my walking exercise.

BG 5.3. Oh come on! That's not fair. So close. Oh well.

Been busy updating my App. Suddenly thought of a big improvement. Huge chane. It will keep me busy this morning.

House looks a bit bare now that the Christmas decorations are down. It just make winter feel even more bleak.

Have a great day whatever you do or don't


----------



## Kopiert

8.2 today. This is feeling very hard to get over the Christmas hump!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

8.0 exactly for me, despite eating much better and a lower carb intake than the day before.  My LFT yesterday was negative, PCR test confirmed she is positive, she is now getting stressed as she doesn't use the app, I told her  Test & Trace should ring her, but if they don't everyone she has been near since Christmas Day are family and all know she has had a positive test.  

@Pattidevans - congratulations on yesterday HS, I didn't get back on to congratulate you yesterday.

Have a nice day everyone, sun is currently shining, but not sure how long that will last.


----------



## SueEK

6.8 today and have only just got up, can’t believe I fell back to sleep after letting dog in the garden at 7.30. She is still sleeping on the bed.
Son in law feeling ok with his Covid and now my son has it.  He has no symptoms and feels fine although he is not vaccinated, despite our many arguments about it. Am a little concerned about my DIL though as although she is fully vaccinated she has been poorly lately. If he wasn’t a grown man, fit as a fiddle, 6ft and built like Hercules I would drag him there myself but little old me wouldn’t even get him to the front door.  Kids hey why can’t you make them do what you want when they’re grown up.  I taught him to have a mind of his own but he should still do what mummy says!!!
Have a good day all - I’m off shopping, oh better get dressed first


----------



## Grannylorraine

SueEK said:


> 6.8 today and have only just got up, can’t believe I fell back to sleep after letting dog in the garden at 7.30. She is still sleeping on the bed.
> Son in law feeling ok with his Covid and now my son has it.  He has no symptoms and feels fine although he is not vaccinated, despite our many arguments about it. Am a little concerned about my DIL though as although she is fully vaccinated she has been poorly latelySorry to hear your son has now tested positive, my 30 year old son, who os also 6ft . If he wasn’t a grown man, fit as a fiddle, 6ft and built like Hercules I would drag him there myself but little old me wouldn’t even get him to the front door.  Kids hey why can’t you make them do what you want when they’re grown up.  I taught him to have a mind of his own but he should still do what mummy says!!!
> Have a good day all - I’m off shopping, oh better get dressed first



Sorry to hear your son has tested positive, I have the same issue with my 30 year old, 6ft bodybuilding son who refuses to get vaccinated, too big for me to drag down to the vaccination centre.  

Hope your DIL starts getting better soon.


----------



## adrian1der

I'm in the 5.3 bunch this morning at 05:34. Lovely morning first thing but has clouded over in West Berks


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear your son has tested positive, I have the same issue with my 30 year old, 6ft bodybuilding son who refuses to get vaccinated, too big for me to drag down to the vaccination centre.
> 
> Hope your DIL starts getting better soon.


It’s infuriating isn’t it! I have given up moaning at him as I know he won’t change his mind.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... another wild and wet day here!  Cold too!

Thank you all for yesterday's congratulations.  My little triumph did not last long - at 9 am I woke to 6.8 - which was actually a bit of a relief as my level had risen to 11 during the night - no idea why after the previous more or less flat nights.

So sorry to hear of everyone's relatives coming down with Covid.  I think it's pretty inevitable really and more "*when* we get it" than "*if* we get it" now.  Let's hope this lot does indeed turn out to be a milder strain.  Hubby's hairdresser was due to come today, but rang saying he didn't feel well.... so actually rather glad he didn't come, even though Julian's hair is a disgrace!


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning. Keeping warm as the temp might say 2c, but real feel is -1.5c and don't we know it!
Keep warm, keep safe


----------



## Gruers

Hi guys I’m still in hospital waiting for my op which is probably going to be 20/1 or so
A bit bored but I’m sure it’ll fly by ( I hope) 
My BS all over the place


----------



## freesia

Evening all. I'm very late today but was rushing around this morning. Anyway, 7.1 this morning.

I hope everyone has had a good day, despite it being freezing cold!!

Sorry to hear about your son @SueEK. I know what you mean. Younger daughter not been vaccinated though she is due for an op (which was cancelled last year and rearranged for next week, lets hope it goes ahead!). She didn't want it just in case she had the date for the op through and she had to put it off. I'm just hoping she'll have the jab after her op.


----------



## joner847

Just discovered this!! As I'm relatively new here (diagnosed 6 months ago) I'm very interested to see how I stack up to some of you "more experienced" persons!!

Mine was 6.7 this morning....really need to stop snacking on stuff I know that's bad for me!! The joys of having a "neuro-diverse" brain that has no "executive control"!! Really annoying.


----------



## DuncanLord

joner847 said:


> Just discovered this!! As I'm relatively new here (diagnosed 6 months ago) I'm very interested to see how I stack up to some of you "more experienced" persons!!
> 
> Mine was 6.7 this morning....really need to stop snacking on stuff I know that's bad for me!! The joys of having a "neuro-diverse" brain that has no "executive control"!! Really annoying.


Hello and welcome to this thread of the forum @joner847 
We are generally a fair bunch of individuals who like to share experiences and thoughts. 
There will always be people who may help in times of worry for a newbie.  
A 6.7 is quite good for a morning reading, there are some way higher.


----------



## SueEK

Hi @Gruers I’m not surprised you’re bored, I was after a few days but you are in the best place.  Hope your op goes ahead as planned and that your recovery will be swift and non-problematic.  X
@freesia sounds as though your daughter will get her jabs which is good. Hope her op goes well.
@joner847 welcome to the forum


----------



## Bexlee

7.7 this morning. Mad busy again or back at work. 

I do usually read all posts each day. 

Hope those that are ill or have ill family members all feel better soon.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> sounds as though your daughter will get her jabs which is good.


I really hope so.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 7.1


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning all
A 7.6 for me today.  
Keep safe.


----------



## Lanny

06:01 BS 7.9  Still very consistently in the 7’s these days albeit only just this morning!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The new series of Death In Paradise later tonight: YAY! Caribbean sunshine & a nice comforting murder!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 16.3.
Its so snowy and pretty out today. Only saying that because I don't need to go out in it.

Think I am going to be calling GPs today and see if I can speak to someone again. Metformin (slow release) is causing bloating and cramping (but not as severe as the normal one). Its stopping me from wanting to go anywhere and I'm just feeling more and more miserable.
Going to need a lot of coffee and sanity to deal with them today. 
I'll mention meter readings again but they seem to only want to focus on hba1c numbers (due in 2-3 weeks).

Have a great day whatever you all have planned


----------



## goodybags

Good morning everybody a shocking 10.1 for me this morning  
I overdid things a bit yesterday evening eating food of the food of the devil (Bread) 

Yesterday having finally managed to get to speak to a GP 
plus later on spoke to the Community Diabetes Nurse  
(obviously both on the phone) 
both were saying how well I’ve been managing things..

arrangements have been made to get Hba1c done (it’s overdue) 
see how it comes back when I can get a blood test at the hospital 
I will try to phone them today 

hope everybody has a great day whatever your doing


----------



## Sitosea

5.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning! 6.1


----------



## ColinUK

What is in the air today I wonder? 
7.2 for me this morning. 
Odd seeing lots of others higher than usual too. 

May be a result of the 6 mile run yesterday afternoon as BG climbed slowly but steadily all day after that. Went to bed on a 7.0. 

@Gruers  Is there anything you need from us lot which would make your stay in hospital better?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 after a high and half the usual correction overnight. Glad its friday, its been a very long week for a short one, though its been very full on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.1 for me. Chilly but no snow.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today for me. Not sure what I’m doing today other than collecting grandson from school and dropping him home straight after.
Have a good day whatever you’re doing x


----------



## ColinUK

Thought it a little chilly. No heating or hot water! #Joy


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. It’s above freezing here, an improvement on yesterday. I have to venture out to post my passport off. Ever the optimist, I’m renewing it in the hope that I might get some use out of it soon. Trotted off to Timpsons yesterday to get a photo done, rather than faffing about trying to get OH to take one, (worth the money for the sake of my marriage). It was tipping down and blowing a gale yesterday, so the result is the usual axe-murderer look with a bit of drowned rat thrown in.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Well, well, a 5.2 here. Don’t see many of them!

Shame you haven’t got your knitting with you @Gruers . I hope the time flies, as you say.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  Well, well, a 5.2 here. Don’t see many of them!
> 
> Shame you haven’t got your knitting with you @Gruers . I hope the time flies, as you say.


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  4.3 for me today, after a very flat fish overnight (the little bump at the beginning was a hobnob to try and keep levels up - didn't do it for long!  )


----------



## DuncanLord

@Bloden 
Well done on that ‘impossible reading ‘. There aren’t many meters which are capable of displaying that figure on the screen.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Ahh cancel that, looking outside. Cold, dark, wet, gailing, hailing. No way am I going out for a walk in that!

My B G is 5.3
Pulse will do at 62
Oxy great at 98
BP licked at (115/)  76
Temp sooo fine at 36.5

Ok, so the rhyming fails. Fun with health readings... not. I must be bored. Actually I am really stressed out with all the impending cost rises being screamed at us all in the news.

Have a great day whatever you manage to do, or avoid


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another high score on the door, is it something in the water today? 7.2. Much prefer the 5.9 I had at 5.15 when I got up for a wee! 

Baby Zara today, coming very soon. So already been showered, dressed and had breakfast. The plan today is to go for a walk after lunch. We’ve sleet forecast for this morning, although yesterday’s snow didn’t materialise. Still coughing, but not as much, let’s see what being out in the cold does to me. 

Congratulations @Bloden on the lesser spotted HS. 
Have a great day and TGIF.


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all 6.8 this morning. Long work day ahead!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 here

Still no sign of snow yesterday but another warning out for it today xx


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning to all.
I see I am in good company on the 5.8 step this morning. Didn't do as much walking yesterday so increased my evening basal by 3.5 units and got it absolutely spot on although I did also jab a 1.5 correction at bedtime for a rising 7.6 due to some salmon starting to release glucose from it's protein. Must confess that was a bit of a gamble but also worked perfectly. Really finding this diabetes lark more of a dark art than a precise science. There is a lot of intuition (read "guess work") involved.

Our snow got washed away by rain showers yesterday evening.   

@Bloden Many congrats on your House Special achievement this morning. I love the fact that we can now award gold stars for this.

@ColinUK Hope you manage to get your heating problem sorted pronto and that you have an auxiliary heater that you can use in the mean time.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7 on the dot for me this morning so that is a slight improvement.

@Bloden - congratulations on you HS today

@Gruers - what hospital are you in now?  If it is still Basildon let me know if you need anything as it is only about 15mins drive from my house, if you want some knitting brought down I have plenty of wool and could grab you a pair of needles.

Have a good day everyone, trying to decide if I want to go out for a run, in training for the same 1/2 marathon as @ColinUK, or whether to do a leg workout indoors, I did sign up for a 50mile challenge in January and still got 40 to do.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine If you post a link to your page I am sure we would be happy to support you too.


----------



## Grannylorraine

rebrascora said:


> @Grannylorraine If you post a link to your page I am sure we would be happy to support you too.


Thank you, but I am not running for Diabetes, I am running for Tommys who helped my daughter when she was having a miscarriage.  But that is very kind.


----------



## rebrascora

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, but I am not running for Diabetes, I am running for Tommys who helped my daughter when she was having a miscarriage.  But that is very kind.


Doesn't mean we don't still want to support your for pushing yourself to do something that most of us would find incredibly daunting. You are part of our community and you are doing it for charity. That's all I need to know.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me this morning. 
Well done @Bloden on your House Spesh 
@Kaylz we've got your snow over here. It's 1C with continuing snow and so far 2 inches lying. No walkies for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kopiert

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.6 for me this morning.
> Well done @Bloden on your House Spesh
> @Kaylz we've got your snow over here. It's 1C with continuing snow and so far 2 inches lying. No walkies for me today.
> 
> Dez


I quite like the idea of a bit of snow. I am a little envious. Today is quite bright down here in Kent, but too many days of battleship grey clouds and 8 degrees.


----------



## gll

Kopiert said:


> I quite like the idea of a bit of snow. I am a little envious. Today is quite bright down here in Kent, but too many days of battleship grey clouds and 8 degrees.


Will send you some, everything is chaos here.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @Kaylz we've got your snow over here. It's 1C with continuing snow and so far 2 inches lying. No walkies for me today.


It's currently 0C here and looked like something was ready to come down earlier as it suddenly got very black but nothing came and it's brightening up again, good job seen as my mum's not back from Lidl yet! lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. It’s above freezing here, an improvement on yesterday. I have to venture out to post my passport off. Ever the optimist, I’m renewing it in the hope that I might get some use out of it soon. Trotted off to Timpsons yesterday to get a photo done, rather than faffing about trying to get OH to take one, (worth the money for the sake of my marriage). It was tipping down and blowing a gale yesterday, so the result is the usual axe-murderer look with a bit of drowned rat thrown in.


Timpsons are such a great company. What their boss has done to support people is an inspiration. 

And post the pic here so we can see exactly how axe-murdery they’ve made you look!


----------



## ColinUK

Boiler sorted. 
The pressure was low so it’d turned itself off. Couldn’t see the fill loop anywhere but eventually found it behind a panel that’s behind the back of a cabinet I had to move the fridge out of the way to access. 
So full marks to the previous plumbers for making such a basic tool almost inaccessible. 

(There’s now a note on the inside of the boiler cabinet door saying where the fill valve is located.)


----------



## Lily123

It’s currently 3 degrees here. It’s cold outside but sunny. Even the cats refuse to go outside and they hate being inside all day


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another wet, windy and generally depressing day here.

6.0 at 8:40.  Off to the dentist as I've either broken a tooth or a filling has dropped out.

CONGRATULATIONS @Bloden on the HS

@Gruers - not a lot I can do from this distance, but sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Timpsons are such a great company. What their boss has done to support people is an inspiration.
> 
> And post the pic here so we can see exactly how axe-murdery they’ve made you look!


Yes, they’ve got a good scheme running, we met one of the retired directors of Timpsons on a river cruise once, who said he made a habit of popping into their shops regularly just for a chat and to check on how things were going.
I'm not posting the picture, I don’t want to frighten anyone of a nervous disposition!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Yes, they’ve got a good scheme running, we met one of the retired directors of Timpsons on a river cruise once, who said he made a habit of popping into their shops regularly just for a chat and to check on how things were going.
> I'm not posting the picture, I don’t want to frighten anyone of a nervous disposition!


I did not know they did passport photos. When I last renewed my passport, my Post Office directed my to Snappy Snaps, rather than the photo booth in store.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> I did not know they did passport photos. When I last renewed my passport, my Post Office directed my to Snappy Snaps, rather than the photo booth in store.


Yes, it was very easy as well, because they give you a physical copy of the photos, but also a digital code to put in when you get to that section of the passport form, which finds your photo on the system, so no uploading or anything to do. It cost £14.99, which was worth it for the lack of hassle, and I’ve got four physical  photos to use on other things (like my OAP bus pass when I turn 66 in a few days time).


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.2 for me at 05:28 on this grey and dank day in West Berks. Been on calls all morning and just having some lunch and a big mug of tea before the next call at 13:30


----------



## Bexlee

8.4 for me today. Finally it’s Friday! Feels like the week lasted a whole month.


----------



## gll

going to be first because I fell asleep at 7pm last night so woke up super early. 
14.7 (meh)

Outcome of yesterdays phonecall with the nurse was to stop metformin slow release (and never let it darken my doorstep again) and go back to old dose of gliclazide for the weekend.
I have an appointment booked for Monday to discuss medications and options from here with the practice pharmacist.
Booked my hba1c for 19th as well.

Have a fantastic day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning         - 4.8


----------



## Sitosea

5.2 for me.  Good morning all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.7 today. It’s really weird, or I’m really weird, but when I was ill with a chest infection my BGs were nice and steady and sometimes quite low. Now I’m feeling loads better they’ve gone high! I thought it was supposed to be the other way round! 

Good news, I managed a five mile walk yesterday. It was blooming cold but I took it easy. Well if you count having 7kgs of meat and fish in your rucksack and pushing a 21lb baby in a buggy, easy! TBF it was between us, although there was a ginormous cauliflower in the bottom of the pram, it must have weighed at least 3 kilos! I hardly coughed and felt good. Hurrah! 

Off for my fourth jab at 2.30. Usually whilst up that end of town we have a walk through a local nature reserve but the forecast is terrible, heavy rain all day, so we’ll go to the Aldi up there. It’s the first Aldi that was built, probs 25 years ago and I’ve never been. Quite excited, how sad am I? 

Congratulations @Sitosea on the House Special. Incase you didn’t know as you’re new to this thread, it was decided way back when that 5.2 was the optimum level to be on a morning. Not too high but not too low. It’s nothing scientific, just a bit of fun and something  we all try to strive to. I’m rubbish at this game though! 
Have a super Saturday all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 
yesterday booked bloods for later this month 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## ColinUK

So yesterday I had fewer than 20g of carbs all day and was rewarded this morning with a 6.7 which is slightly disappointing. 
Might be my system making more glucose because I’ve taken steps to cut carbs again but might just be because it’s a Saturday and it’s what the DF felt like doing today. 

@Sitosea  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Sitosea

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.7 today. It’s really weird, or I’m really weird, but when I was ill with a chest infection my BGs were nice and steady and sometimes quite low. Now I’m feeling loads better they’ve gone high! I thought it was supposed to be the other way round!
> 
> Good news, I managed a five mile walk yesterday. It was blooming cold but I took it easy. Well if you count having 7kgs of meat and fish in your rucksack and pushing a 21lb baby in a buggy, easy! TBF it was between us, although there was a ginormous cauliflower in the bottom of the pram, it must have weighed at least 3 kilos! I hardly coughed and felt good. Hurrah!
> 
> Off for my fourth jab at 2.30. Usually whilst up that end of town we have a walk through a local nature reserve but the forecast is terrible, heavy rain all day, so we’ll go to the Aldi up there. It’s the first Aldi that was built, probs 25 years ago and I’ve never been. Quite excited, how sad am I?
> 
> Congratulations @Sitosea on the House Special. Incase you didn’t know as you’re new to this thread, it was decided way back when that 5.2 was the optimum level to be on a morning. Not too high but not too low. It’s nothing scientific, just a bit of fun and something  we all try to strive to. I’m rubbish at this game though!
> Have a super Saturday all.


Thanks for explaining this Eggy.  It's really cheered me up on this dull and rainy day.  As did the image of you pushing the buggy with a cauliflower.


----------



## TinaD

5.2 this morning. CH off this morning and no sign of the electrician. So not a good morning here altho' I wish one to all forum members.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> 5.2 this morning. CH off this morning and no sign of the electrician. So not a good morning here altho' I wish one to all forum members.


Hopefully you get the heating sorted quickly. And congrats on the HS!


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> but might just be because it’s a Saturday and it’s what the DF felt like doing today.


I suspect this is the cause

congrats on the HS @TinaD and @Sitosea  <3

I swear the day I get one we need to have a party with 0 carb cookies


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
Congratulations to @Sitosea and @TinaD  on the HS. 
Mine today is somewhere near bottom of the class, due to too many biscuits last night with coffee.   
A 9.1.   Oh dear perhaps it will improve during the day.   
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Sitosea said:


> Thanks for explaining this Eggy.  It's really cheered me up on this dull and rainy day.  As did the image of you pushing the buggy with a cauliflower.


Congrats on the House Special @Sitosea !!! And @TinaD!!!

Morning all.  7.1 here...oops.

I hope they find the right meds for you on Monday @gll.

It’s lashing it down out there. We’re having lunch out today at a pub right next to the beach. It’ll be a mad dash from car to pub - don’t want to sit dripping thru lunch.  Roll on the summer!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Well, in the end I did go for a longish walk on the beach yesterday, but it was mighty cold. 

BG 4.9 this morning. That's ok

A quiet day planned here. Oh my wife wants to make some bread in her new bread making machine. Could be a whole lot of fun...

Have a great day what ever or notever !


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Looks like I’m going to get a wet riding lesson later.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to both @Sitosea & @TinaD on those elusive HS's. 

4.5 for me today. 
No snow this morning thank goodness. Think I might poke my nose outdoors later on for some exercise. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

7.2 this morning.
@TinaD and @Sitosea congrats both on your HS. I might get one in the next 5 years if I try harder!!
Have a good day all xx


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> 5.2 this morning. CH off this morning and no sign of the electrician. So not a good morning here altho' I wish one to all forum members.


Congratulations!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone.

Good to see two newish members bringing in the House Specials this morning. Congrats to @Sitosea and @TinaD who seems to be becoming a bit of an expert at them just recently!

I caught my Libre telling a big fat porkie this morning! Naughty Libre!  Woke up on 3.9. I have had rather too many hypos recently so immediately popped a fizzy worm into my mouth and then though "Hang on a minute I was 8.9 a couple of hours ago and toying with a correction. Got my testing kit out of my bag finger pricked and tested 7.7. Then I thought maybe I had a bit of sugar from the fizzy worm on my fingers so tested the other hand.... 7.6. I am pretty certain that it wasn't a compression low as I was lying on my back when I woke up but Libre came up pretty sharpish once it realised it had been rumbled.  Of course I then had to inject more insulin to deal with the fizzy worm that I hadn't needed, a correction and my breakfast. Grr!
Increased my Levemir again last night by 1 unit but it clearly wasn't quite enough.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Sharing the 9.1 step with @DuncanLord for the same reason of biscuits lol, mines weren't with coffee though, just to see me through the night

Meant to say yesterday that mum cut my hair on Thursday, the shaved side is easy and has done it plenty times before but really needed my long side done, she was up for it then not so much when she actually had the scissors in her hand but she's done a really good job!

Apparently there was snow on the ground when mum got up not long before 5 but by the time I eventually made it through about 5:40 the rain had already melted it xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning! - 6.2


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

an improved 6.6 for me, strangely though I ate more carbs again yesterday, did manage a 6k run.  

Had a nice call yesterday from the crem, my dad’s plaque had been installed, hubby and I were already going over to the crem as it was 3rd anniversary of his mum’s passing and 1st anniversary of his dad’s funeral, as we had dad’s ashes interred at the same rose bed as in laws it seemed fitting we got the call yesterday, also by co -incidence when my MIL’s ashes were interred hubby didn’t specify a particular rosebud, but the one she is in was the same one my dad’s brother is in, so dad joined his brother as well as my MIL who he got on well with.

mum is still doing ok, going to get her to test again either today or tomorrow to see if she is coming back negative yet, in the hope that if I am still testing negative I can go round and see her on Tuesday as she on,y had FaceTime since 30th Dec which was the last time I went round.

@Sitosea - welcome and congratulations on your HS.

@TinaD - congratulations on your HS, I hope you get your heating sorted quickly.

Have a good day all, I have my penultimate counselling session today followed by yoga and a stretch routine.


----------



## Sitosea

Thanks to you all for congratulations.  I've only just found out what a House Special is.  Great fun!!


----------



## freesia

Morning all.

Congrats to @Sitosea and @TinaD on your HS.

I woke to a 4.8 this morning, caused by another overnight correction. I don't know whats going on. Its seems so long since i had a sleep through the night. I've upped my basal again but its still happening. I go to bed on a level of mid 6 to high 8 and its always between 1.30am and 3am the spike occurs. If i up my basal a bit more, i'm worried about lows through the day. I've tried snacking and not snacking but it doesn't make a difference. Also, i don't want to keep snacking, my weight is going up as it is and as thr nurse at the surgery told me "you've put on a significant amount of weight" (it was 2 years since they last weighed me) i don't want to put on more. Sorry for the moan, i'm tired.

Have a good weekend everyone. Dark and rainy here.


----------



## janw

6.6 on this rainy old day. Congrats on the House Specials, well done.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... is there no end to this wet, windy gloom we are living in down here?

5.9 this morning.  Did wake in the wee small hours and started panicking a bit because I had a call from the pump DSN asking me to pick up my Omnipod Dash and telling me that the training video conference session will be on the 19th of this month.  That’s fine but what is getting to me is that she also said “I know you probably have a different basal set for each of the 24 hours, but we prefer to start you on time blocks”.  I’m thinking WHY?  It will be using the same insulin and I’ve titrated my basals so that I am getting 91% in range with only 1% hypo.  Eventually around 4 am I came to the answer.  Do what they want during the training session, then when it’s over alter my basals back to where they are now.

CONGRATULATIONS @Sitosea  and @TinaD on the HS.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Meant to say yesterday that mum cut my hair on Thursday, the shaved side is easy and has done it plenty times before but really needed my long side done, she was up for it then not so much when she actually had the scissors in her hand but she's done a really good job!


Oo, Oo, a noo hairdoo - let’s see some pics!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 4.8 from me. Have a good day - despite the weather ! What would we Brits talk about is we didn’t have the weather?


----------



## Lanny

11:04 BS 7.8  Still very consistent!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Nice episode of DIP last night: only worked out half of it; little twist at the end I didn’t get!  Like the new addition to the team.

Weellll! After posting about Joan Collins & Dynasty the other day, I’m now watching it online from the start of season 2 where Alexis debuts: don’t think I ever watched season 1; only from Joan Collins onwards! Halfway through season 3 now & OH MY! I realise just how much influence the clothing on that show influenced the fashion of the 80’s; those shoulder pads, power suits paired with the pencil skirts & of course the siletto’s albeit in the days WELL before the camera tilting down & back up again in Sex & the City decades later, the shoes weren’t really shown on the screen!  AND those “right humdingers” of catfights mainly between Alexis & Crystal but, also Sammy Jo & Fallon, both pairs having literally dirty fights slinging mud at each other!  It was a show that was known for “Catfights & Caviar”! And later on, from what I remember & not reached yet, a real life European royal, Catherine Oxenberg, played Alexis’ daugher Amanda: her mother was Princess Elizabeth of Yugoslavia; through her mother also related to our own royal family! This was, of course, decades before civil war & the breaking up of Yugoslavia resulting in the end of that monarchy. And those Alexis dolls that some Americans paid $10,000 for! I’m having a right old laugh at the sheer opulence & outrageousness!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> those shoulder pads, power suits paired with the pencil skirts & of course the siletto’s


Well thats took me right back to the 80s !! I loved my suits and the higher the stiletto the better. I once had a pencil skirt that was so tight that i used to hobble to the bus stop and needed to turn sideways to lift my leg onto the step of the bus, there was no chance i could sit upstairs wearing that. I thought i looked absolutely fabulous!! Mind you, i had the figure for it back then.


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> Well thats took me right back to the 80s !! I loved my suits and the higher the stiletto the better. I once had a pencil skirt that was so tight that i used to hobble to the bus stop and needed to turn sideways to lift my leg onto the step of the bus, there was no chance i could sit upstairs wearing that. I thought i looked absolutely fabulous!! Mind you, i had the figure for it back then.


Haha I was the same. I used to wear a suit that had a really tight pencil skirt, white shirt and silver tie and I used to have to hold the pole and jump to get on the bus (the old buses with a conductor). Once when I left the disco it had snowed and I had to walk uphill to the bus stop in stilettos and this ridiculously tight skirt, I didn’t care I thought I looked really cool


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Once when I left the disco it had snowed and I had to walk uphill to the bus stop in stilettos and this ridiculously tight skirt


Ha! I remember those days too, not feeling the cold. No coats were worn as they didn't look right with the outfit and even in snow and ice, it had to be stilettos. I once wore a boiler suit, bright turquoise blue, with the arms and sleeves rolled up, a really wide white belt pulling it all in, the highest white stilettos and a massive white bead necklace and matching earrings. With my big permed hair, sprayed to within an inch of its life, and a white handbag, i thought i looked the bees knees! Oh dear, i must have looked a right sight!!!  The only good thing was that friends were dressed similarly so i wasn't alone   .


----------



## Lanny

Aw! I LOVED those power suits & pencil skirts too: I was teens & I started out with 2 inch siletto’s; could only go as high as 3.5 inches, just about, & mostly 3 inches, more comfortable, as I was only size 3 & my feet are only SO long! I was always jealous of the taller ladies that had bigger feet to go up to 6 inch heels: I once, against my own better judgement, tried out & bought a pair of 4 inch heels but, only wore them once as it was SO painful to walk in; literally RIGHT on the very tips of my toes as my feet weren’t long enough!  My eldest nephew, then 10, remarked, at the time, you’re only 16 years old & instead of the usual tee shirt & jeans of other teenagers you dress like a 40 year old woman: Joan Collins was in her mid 40’s when she started on Dynasty! I was 16 in the autumn of 1988 & living away from home, Monday to Friday, for the first time while at college in Derry & went to classes in power suits, stiletto's & carried my books in a huge over the neck & shoulder handbag with lever arch files under my arms!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> went to classes in power suits, stiletto's & carried my books in a huge over the neck & shoulder handbag with lever arch files under my arms!


Hahaha those were the days! I used to work in a Solicitors as a Secretary. The power suits were everything then. I had some stretchy arm bands as well that i sometimes wore to keep my sleeves up higher than the jacket sleeves on the odd occasion i wore a long sleeved top/shirt. I might still have them somewhere


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> Haha I was the same. I used to wear a suit that had a really tight pencil skirt, white shirt and silver tie and I used to have to hold the pole and jump to get on the bus (the old buses with a conductor). Once when I left the disco it had snowed and I had to walk uphill to the bus stop in stilettos and this ridiculously tight skirt, I didn’t care I thought I looked really cool


Ooh I had a dogtooth check pencil skirt with matching tie. I was 7st wet through then so probably looked like a matchstick! But I thought I was gorgeous!


----------



## Gruers

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 7 on the dot for me this morning so that is a slight improvement.
> 
> @Bloden - congratulations on you HS today
> 
> @Gruers - what hospital are you in now?  If it is still Basildon let me know if you need anything as it is only about 15mins drive from my house, if you want some knitting brought down I have plenty of wool and could grab you a pair of needles.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, trying to decide if I want to go out for a run, in training for the same 1/2 marathon as @ColinUK, or whether to do a leg workout indoors, I did sign up for a 50mile challenge in January and still got 40 to do.


Hi @Grannylorraine I’m still in Basildon Cardiac centre and hope to have my op next week subject to Covid and emergencies. I’m fine for everything  I need at the moment but thank you for your kind thoughts


----------



## Gruers

My numbers are truly awful at the moment hospital food and very little exercise is taking its toll. Hopefully out of here in 10 days.
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> My numbers are truly awful at the moment hospital food and very little exercise is taking its toll. Hopefully out of here in 10 days.
> have a great weekend everyone


Got fingers crossed for you. 
Hospitals are not the healthiest of places for diabetics! Really quite surprised they don't have set limits for your BG levels before surgery to reduce the risk of infection. Can you make better food choices to improve things. I know its not easy with the usual meal choices available in hospital.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Hahaha those were the days! I used to work in a Solicitors as a Secretary. The power suits were everything then. I had some stretchy arm bands as well that i sometimes wore to keep my sleeves up higher than the jacket sleeves on the odd occasion i wore a long sleeved top/shirt. I might still have them somewhere


Before I retired colleague threw an 80s party for her 40th.  I bought a pair of huge shoulder pads, stuck them into a black silk jersey suit that had a long pencil skirt with a slit up the back, backcombed my hair as big as I could get it, applied long  false eyelashes and wore high heels.  I arrived at the party to be greeted by "Oh you didn't get dressed up then!"  Looking around they were all wearing ra-ra skirts and legwarmers!  They must have lived through a different 80s to me!


----------



## Melvyn C

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Hi mine was 7.3 this morning 
Already worked out my average as 8.4 over the last 50 days
Hope this helos


----------



## SueEK

@freesia I also worked as a litigation secretary with a manual typewriter and having to sew up the Affidavits with pink ribbon and a seal.  I worked opposite the Royal Pavilion in Brighton where all the cool dudes hung out lol. 
@eggyg My stepfather said that if I turned sideways I could hide behind a lamppost.
@Pattidevans I loved my rara skirts in the 80s.
Brilliant memories, my life is very boring now


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Before I retired colleague threw an 80s party for her 40th.  I bought a pair of huge shoulder pads, stuck them into a black silk jersey suit that had a long pencil skirt with a slit up the back, backcombed my hair as big as I could get it, applied long  false eyelashes and wore high heels.  I arrived at the party to be greeted by "Oh you didn't get dressed up then!"  Looking around they were all wearing ra-ra skirts and legwarmers!  They must have lived through a different 80s to me!


I used to make my own ra-ra skirts. Had them in all sorts of colours. I never wore the whole shoulder pad things as they were for the more sophisticated 80s woman! My hair was more Joanne from Human League, all smooth and asymmetrical.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> I also worked as a litigation secretary with a manual typewriter and having to sew up the Affidavits with pink ribbon and a seal


Ah happy days! The old manual typewriter, trying to press those keys hard enough with frozen fingers from waiting for the bus in the snow and ice. I remember the first time i used an electric typewriter and the ones with floppy discs for memory!! I was terrified to use them at first.
Those old manual typewriters were challenging, having to centre headings etc by counting and back spacing..


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> having to sew up the Affidavits with pink ribbon and a seal. I


And briefs with green ribbon


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      -- 8.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today
half tempted to try another finger
but will go with a nearly

 Have a nice day today everybody


----------



## Sitosea

4.9 this morning.  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Kkayy

Morning, 5.6 at 3am when I woke and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## Lanny

03:20 BS 7.6 Still steady sevens! 

Already had breakfast & about tight for after test so, here goes……07:10 BS 9.5 I’m ok ish with that! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I was watching more Dynasty & on season 4 now & enter Dex Dexter into Alexis’ life!  What a hunk played by Michael Nader!

Finally opened up my new Krups Dolce Gusto Mini Me coffee machine I bought on club card price of £34, normally £58, from tesco shopping yesterday afternoon. No English instructions but, knew that from the reviews on the tesco site & looked up the videos on youtube on how to work the machine & even the specific Starbucks Caramel Macchiato pods that I also bought: only ever tried the cold lattes, mostly skinny, before & this last week tried the caramel macchiato, heard of it & never tried it before, & LOVED it!  Then, when I was ordering my weekly shopping I saw the offer for the coffee machine & decided to get it: moved my shopping forward from Monday to Saturday as I didn’t want it sell out in the sale this week, until 12/01/22! I can’t wait to give it a whirl later on this morning with my ham & cheese sandwiches for lunch around 10:00 to 11:00?

Rather odd, actually, for a tea drinker I can’t remember the last time I had a cuppa tea & been drinking lattes, Starbucks cold ones or Nescafe skinny lattes, these days & now have a coffee machine! 

I feel a bit like a girl with a new toy!


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone.
14.0 - my hopes and dreams of a HS are destroyed once again *
*please observe heavy sarcasm and do not take me seriously.

Just checked my amazon order that's coming today and its showing that it is age restricted and I need proof of age ID...it is a bag for my meter....yes just a bag. 

@Lanny I have a dolce gusto machine (had it for years) and love it. Its now a treat for me as I would happily drink multiple ones a day!
Aldis do their own pods for the machine which are cheaper. Defo not quite as nice but drinkable all the same. I tried one of the reusable pods that you fill with ground but didn't have much success with it.

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me this morning.   
Have a good Sunday everyone.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. BG 5.1. What a tease.

Up late. No idea why but I was very tired all yesterday.

A very very quiet day today. So boring...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A nice tidy 5.00.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here. Yay, I have achieved a Birthday House Special. However, this in no way makes up for the fact that I am now officially an Old Age Pensioner!


----------



## Lanny

Many Happy Returns on your Birthday @Robin 

How does it feel to be an OAP?


----------



## TinaD

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. Yay, I have achieved a Birthday House Special. However, this in no way makes up for the fact that I am now officially an Old Age Pensioner!


Congratulations on HS. There is an alternative to growing older but not a preferable one on the whole...


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.5 for me. May get on the treadmill today as I haven’t used it for about 6 months now, don’t think my bladder is going to like it.
@Robin congrats on your HS and have a lovely birthday xx
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## gll

Happy Birthday @Robin 
Have a fabby day <3


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.9 this morning, going for a run, 

@Robin - happy birthday and congratulations on your HS.

have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning, brrrr it's a cold one! White outside but it's only a thick frost

Woke not feeling too well, sore tummy etc so not surprised I was sitting at 12!  think I'l try for a nap this afternoon

@Robin Happy Birthday and congrats on the HS! 

@Bloden no pics I'm afraid, after I've showered the longer side is just shoved back up in a bobble whilst still damp so it  doesn't sit right when I take the bobble out, shaved side is just back to a #2 xx


----------



## DuncanLord

gll said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 14.0 - my hopes and dreams of a HS are destroyed once again *
> *please observe heavy sarcasm and do not take me seriously.
> 
> Just checked my amazon order that's coming today and its showing that it is age restricted and I need proof of age ID...it is a bag for my meter....yes just a bag.
> 
> @Lanny I have a dolce gusto machine (had it for years) and love it. Its now a treat for me as I would happily drink multiple ones a day!
> Aldis do their own pods for the machine which are cheaper. Defo not quite as nice but drinkable all the same. I tried one of the reusable pods that you fill with ground but didn't have much success with it.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day


I didn’t know they do HS’s at Amazon.  
Perhaps if the meter is in a new bag it may be happier so give the desired result!


----------



## DuncanLord

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here. Yay, I have achieved a Birthday House Special. However, this in no way makes up for the fact that I am now officially an Old Age Pensioner!


Congratulations on both the HS and your birthday!


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin

A very hapy birthday and congratulations on your HS

Just for you


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 6.0 for me this morning, and a day of leisure.    Two days off work before back to the grindstone on Tuesday.  
Stay safe.


----------



## freesia

Morning all.

@Robin Happy Birthday and congrats on the HS.

7.7 for me this morning after being higher all night and the correction not working. I might put basal up again half a unit tonight and hope i'm not low tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Dead eye 6. Ooh nice! I put my basal up a half unit last night. My graph is almost flat with a bump at 4am when I went to the loo. 

Feeling a bit stiff and headachy which I’m assuming is my jab. I had Moderna for the first time. I actually feel exactly like I did with my very first jab which was AZ. Good excuse to do nowt all day.

Congratulations @Robin on the HS and your new pensioner status. The world is now your lobster, free bus pass and pocket money! Have a great day. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add a few things to my post but was in a state of shock that Bruce had gotten up before I phoned him (his request) lol so here goes the things I forgot

Got a text from parcelforce yesterday morning to say my replacement sensor was out for delivery so let Bruce know, he messaged me not long after 1pm to say it had been delivered then 2 minutes later got a text from parcelforce saying they had attempter delivery and had left a card with details of what to do next, how very odd!

I'm not sure if anyone else is watching The Masked Singer but we like it and after Lion Fishes first performance last night I was sure it was him, none of the judges had even suggested him until just before he was about to be unmasked! Can't believe I was actually right! lol xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 

This morning 
8:48 overslept which is bad because it means I've done my tresiba much later than usual. BG 13.0 above target. 13u tresba done. 1.5u humalog correction.

Saturday 8/1
7:04 BG 12.9 above target. 13u tresiba taken. No correction but maybe I should've done one because I was 2.9mmols higher than my target.

Friday 7/1
7:02 10.0 within target. 13u tresiba done.

Thursday 6/1
7:10 BG 9.3 within target. 13u tresiba taken.

Wednesday 5/1
7:55 BG 7.8 within target. 13u tresiba taken.

Tuesday 4/1
7:33 BG 4.5 below target. 13u tresiba done. Had 3 dextro tablets to get my level above 6mmol. I'm currently trying to treat hypo unawareness so I need to keep above my bottom target number of 6mmol most of the time so need to treat as a hypo when I drop to the 5s or 4s.

Monday 3/1
7:15 BG 13.4 above target. 13u tresiba done. 2.0u humalog correction. Reason unknown.

Sunday 2/1
7:18 BG 12.6 above target 6-10mmol. 13u tresiba done. 1.5u humalog correction. Reason unknown. 

Feel free to ask me any questions about my BGs or anything I may have done right or wrong.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lily123

Morning! 6.9


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, weatherwise no change, but the windows are looking clean after all the rain as the seagull poo has all been washed off.  The little beggars seem to make an appointment to come and do it as soon as the window cleaner has been.

9.1 this morning.  Couldn’t eat my dinner last night due to a blocked nose and I’d bolussed for it, which resulted in a night hypo, a bit of overkill with a temp basal causing the rise.

@SueEK and @eggyg I was in my mid 30s to early 40s in the 80s, a bit long in the tooth for ra ra skirts! Hence the shoulder pad outfits.

@freesia I learned to type on an old Royal upright... yay when electric typewriters came in.  I then joined the airline and it was over 20 years later that I did any typing, but you never forget how to.

@Robin CONGRATULATIONS on the HS and Happy Birthday.  What a nice pressie.


----------



## sg295

Morning all!

Randomly woke up at around 5:45am and checked - 4.7
Have scanned again now and at 6.8 so not too bad

Hope you all have a great day 
Especially @Robin have a lovely birthday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Double congratulations to @Robin. Wishing you many happy returns of them both.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all! 
A very nice 5.6 for me this morning. Happy with that as no corrections or carbs required overnight with a 0.5 unit basal increase. Thought it might be risky but worked a treat!

@Robin WooHoo!! Many congratulations on both of your achievements this morning. Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lanny

Well! I had my lunch a wee bit early & tried out the hot Starbucks Caramel Macchiato & just headed off a hypo at the 2 hour mark, 11:02 BS 4.8, just now & munching a JB, started on 09:02 BS 7.6! Will eat an oatcake around 10 minutes later or after posting this! The sandwiches weren’t the problem as they’re a known: it was the coffee; bolused too much for! I usually add +10 NR for lattes for the sugar & the caffeine but, this time it tasted quite a bit less sweet so, obviously less sugar in it as I didn’t add any! I may add a bit of honey next time but, slightly less sweet & less NR could be a better option: will try both & see what I like?  Rather oddly I prefer the much stronger, nutty flavours of the caramel in the cold coffee to the blander hot one but, may improve with a bit more sweetness to bring out the flavours?

Right! Will have an oatcake now as it’s about 15 minutes after JB now & keep testing the next 2 hours of active bolus!


----------



## adrian1der

Belated congrats to @Sitosea and @TinaD for yesterday's HSs.

Happy birthday to @Robin and congrats on the HS

I managed a 6.0 at 04:19 yesterday morning and a better 5.0 at 06:05 this morning


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> 03:20 BS 7.6 Still steady sevens!
> 
> Already had breakfast & about tight for after test so, here goes……07:10 BS 9.5 I’m ok ish with that!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> I was watching more Dynasty & on season 4 now & enter Dex Dexter into Alexis’ life!  What a hunk played by Michael Nader!
> 
> Finally opened up my new Krups Dolce Gusto Mini Me coffee machine I bought on club card price of £34, normally £58, from tesco shopping yesterday afternoon. No English instructions but, knew that from the reviews on the tesco site & looked up the videos on youtube on how to work the machine & even the specific Starbucks Caramel Macchiato pods that I also bought: only ever tried the cold lattes, mostly skinny, before & this last week tried the caramel macchiato, heard of it & never tried it before, & LOVED it!  Then, when I was ordering my weekly shopping I saw the offer for the coffee machine & decided to get it: moved my shopping forward from Monday to Saturday as I didn’t want it sell out in the sale this week, until 12/01/22! I can’t wait to give it a whirl later on this morning with my ham & cheese sandwiches for lunch around 10:00 to 11:00?
> 
> Rather odd, actually, for a tea drinker I can’t remember the last time I had a cuppa tea & been drinking lattes, Starbucks cold ones or Nescafe skinny lattes, these days & now have a coffee machine!
> 
> I feel a bit like a girl with a new toy!


We love our Dolce Gusto machine, the single pod ones cafe au lait or flat white or ones you add your own milk work out more economical and are pretty good on carbs.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone
10.3

Had such a rubbish day yesterday. Breakfast of one weetabix ruined my entire day. It was the breakfast that just kept on giving.
Spent most of the day in the high teens and defo felt every one of those numbers.
The plus side if it - 
no noticeable bloating or discomfort in my guts today (that was why I chose weetabix yesterday but I am usually okay with having one anyway)
"dawn" took the day off (or might have been a case of she knew I would run at her with pointy stabby things if she showed up)

Its not necessarily anything new for me to see those numbers on the meter but its been a while since I felt rough with it to the extent I did. (thirst, peeing, headache, exhausted)

Anyway...
Got a busy day today. There's been a breakdown in one of my family's relationships and long story short, I am having his dog while he is in a temp living situation with another family member. Won't be an issue at all having him, just need to do a little organising and doggy-proofing. Also need to try and clear as much space as possible for storage overflow of his stuff (both family members stuff and the dogs lol).

Phone appointment is today to discuss meds. Have looked at some flow charts linked on nhs sites for their pathways and researched everything I think might be on offer and made notes. One or two I know will not be suitable from the get go. They might even just increase gliclazide dose or want hba1c results, who knows. 
Will let you all know the outcome.

Now to find some breakkie that wont be a repeat of yesterday (feeling ravenous now) and get on with my mahoosive to do list 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Lanny

04:56 BS 8.2 Aw!  No more sevens today!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Going to try my latte with 2 tsp of caramel syrup that I use for Nescafe Skinny Lattes, oddly the skinny has double the amount of foam of the normal non skinny latte, with my breakfast sausage muffin & try the usual +10 NR, which means 50 NR altogether for a ballpark experiment to see where I finish at bearing in mind I’m starting higher this morning: if I finish after 4 hours roughly where I started at; I’ll have nailed it! 

My stomach is awake now grumbling so, it’s time to feed the monster!


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.7 today and usual rush to get ready for work.
Have a good day x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 4.4 for me today. Spent most of yesterday feeling "wibbly-wobbly", a sensation I would have ascribed before diabetes to low blood sugar but my meter said otherwise. The highest it went all day was after breakfast when it showed 6.6 and the lowest 5.9 at 18.30. At 20.30, finding nothing in the house containing carbs except a tin of peaches in juice, God knows how old, I ate most of them and went to bed. Eventually fell asleep over a book, only getting up twice for a P, on the 2nd occasion deciding that tea and a fight with the CH was warranted, so did bloods. This is, I think, the lowest reading I have ever had, which seems weird after last nights carbs. This ailment would be easier to treat/control if it demonstrated a discernible pattern or a smidgen of logic.
Good wishes for a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all.

I felt rather down yesterday at the forecast of a very difficult financial year amongst other worries got to me....but my daughter, partner, her daughter and their dog all turned up and stayed for tea. My wife was brilliant and cooked for everyone and we all had a lovely time. No one understands why but their dog is calm and well behaved with me and she spent 99% of the time with me too. I liked that. The dog is usually very nervous, anxious and difficult with everyone else. AND no one understands why, but their daughter really *really* likes raspberries and strawberries. She polished off one big punet of both plus a normal meal. A few tears from her when they had to go home.

BG 4.6 this morning. Fine but a million miles from an HS.

I must work out how to reduce our energy bills further this morning. No idea right now. Hmmm

Oh and I had a bit of fun with some melted chocolate and moulds. Learned a lot too. I would rekon it was 60% successful, and 110% messy. Great. Now all I have to do is not eat them. Biggest success was a medium sized easter egg. Biggest failure was the shells for some filled chocolate shapes ( tried to free them too soon AND they should have been filled and capped before removal). Now, to a project....how about building a life sized Eifel tower. Oh hang on, slightly too costly !!!


----------



## Sitosea

5.3 this morning.  Just missed!


----------



## freesia

Morning. No idea what my reading is this morning as its varied from 4.6 dropping up to 6.8 before the sensor i reported as faulty mid last week, which then behaved itself for a couple of days, cut out again refusing to scan. New sensor on and had to scan to start before letting it bed in. Fingers crossed this one is ok.

Off to work soon. Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today. 
My vaccine malaise seems to have been short lived, arm very stiff but otherwise I’m fine. I didn’t even get dressed until about 2 yesterday and had a nana nap. No chance of that today, already showered, dressed and breakfasted. Baby Zara day. Will get out for a walk at some point today, supposed to be dry! 

Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Off to meet a friend for a walk and coffee at a convenient NT property half way between hers and mine. Hope it’s not too muddy (the walk, not the coffee, though that too, I suppose)!


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning everyone. 

Day off jabbing yesterday. Just couldn’t be bothered with it tbh. 
This morning 5.3 - so near and yet so far!


----------



## freesia

What a morning already! Sensor stopped working to applied new one, finger pricked to drive to work but its too low to drive (not hypo) and taking a while to go back up. Thought i'd have juice to get it up quickly so i can get to work, gave the juice bottle a little shake, someone hadn't put the top on properly, juice all over the floor!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 here.

OH had his booster yesterday and is complaining about his arm and neck this morning - very sore, apparently. I’m not the most sympathetic person, so he’ll have to get his “Aw, poor you” from the dogs. They owe him a few tummy tickles. 

I LOVE the Masked Singer @Kaylz - such a daft idea for a programme! And the audience look like they’re having a FANTASTIC time...wotz not to like?


----------



## Kopiert

7.1 this morning. I am running out of strips - I thought I had a second box, but it appears nor. More ordered Saturday - should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday,


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A round 4.0 for me earlier. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.5 today

@Bloden it's great, that's 2 out of 3 we've got this series (didn't get Chandelier), I haven't seen a few of them though so can't make guesses for a couple, I'm probably totally wrong but Saturday I got a feeling Robobunny was someone from Westlife, possibly Mark but we'll wait and see as might change my mind yet lol xx


----------



## Lanny

Weellll! That was a bit of a strange experiment with unexpected results! I actually put in 3 tsp of caramel syrup & my 2 hour test was a rather high 07:26 BS 12.1 but, left it to see where I finish at? Now at the 4 hour test it’s dropped a lot 09:26 BS 5.8. As for the coffee: it tasted a lot better with the sweetness as the flavours did indeed come out; just a teeny bit too sweet & will try 2 tsp of syrup next time! Just need to get the bolus right! It’s trickier than I realised before because the liquid sugar coearly hits my bloodstream very fast & then, drops very fast too! I’ll try 2tsp of syrup tomorrow & reduce NR to +6, for safety, & see how that goes?


----------



## adrian1der

5.8 for me at 06:50 on this grey and damp West Berks morning. Have a great week everyone


----------



## rebrascora

Greetings!

A naughty 2.9 on my Libre this morning although finger prick said 4.4.   That was my third "alleged" trip into the red during the night and there is more red on my trace than black.   My teeth will be rotten from all the rubbish I had to eat although I do my best to swill my mouth with water each time. That was despite a 2.5 unit decrease in basal last night and some really lovely sound sleep in between the wake ups to treat hypos. Have to confess I woke up at one stage and scanned 4.1 but fell straight back off to sleep before I actually took anything for it.  

I was a very bad girl yesterday! I ate a whole box of "Deluxe" dark chocolate chocolates that I bought as a thankyou gift for someone. (supposedly 49.8g/100g) which wasn't as bad as I expected actually.... but still a huge amount of insulin and of course I promised myself I wouldn't eat them all but I did, so it was injected in 3 goes. I have been having problems with my stomach recently so cut out all my favourite treats containing caffeine, salt, acidity and alcohol and I think that added restriction in diet just pushed me over the edge and I lost it! 185g of chocolates gone in one afternoon! That would have been reasonably normal for me pre diagnosis but first time I have lost it since then. Of course I injected insulin for it but boy, did it rev the old ticker and make me shake! Not sure if it was the sugar or the fact that I had been so naughty and lost control or a combination of both. Managed to haul myself out for a long ride with my partner but was 15.8 and rising when we got back, so jabbed in 4 correction units which normally would be conservative at that sort of level, but promptly hypoed me an hour and a half later. I then had to haul feed buckets and haylage up the hill to feed my horses because I couldn't drive the Freelander, which I had just loaded up all ready to go and I didn't want to hang around for an hour whilst their warm feeds (and myself) got cold.
Reduced my Levemir to take that into account last night but clearly not enough. I also went to bed early and the longer I sleep the lower my levels drop, especially with really good deep sleep. Just topping up my bedside hypo treatment portions as I depleted them last night and had to reach into my bag (next to the bed) for extras.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  At least it’s not raining - for the moment!

5.5 this morning.  

Not much on today except picking up a prescription and some supermarket shopping to make a new recipe from this month’s Delicious magazine.  A Pork fillet wrapped in parma ham (we have a packet a day past the “use by”) on a bed of fennel and orange, served with spinach and butter beans.  Sounds interesting, we shall see.

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  at 7:27 BG 6.9 within target. 13u Tresiba done.

Whatever everyone is up to have a great day 

I've got work in a bit 11:30 til 1pm


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

7.4 today, so trip into the 6's didn't last long, can't remember the last time I had anything in the 5s.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A 5.8 this morning so that was good. 
@TinaD I have a funny feeling if you want logic diabetes is the wrong place to look.   A Big Dipper at a fun fair knows where it’s going but we just sit and watch or ride it to the finish.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.5 today
> 
> @Bloden it's great, that's 2 out of 3 we've got this series (didn't get Chandelier), I haven't seen a few of them though so can't make guesses for a couple, I'm probably totally wrong but Saturday I got a feeling Robobunny was someone from Westlife, possibly Mark but we'll wait and see as might change my mind yet lol xx


Sounds like you’ve got it sewn up, hahaha.


----------



## Brava210

I think everyone is showing off now.....Mine was 12.2


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Lanny

05:01 BS 8.1 A bit better! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

After ending up with hypo treatments twice when I dipped into 4.5 & 4.4 at 5 hours after & 6 hours after I had my lunch with -6 NR, 30 instead of usual 36, & the rest of the day settled down. Then, went to bed on 10.5 at the 2 hours after dinner mark which is a higher than I like but, certainly safer after breakfast! 

So, I’ve decided to forgo the coffee this morning & try again either at lunch, around 10 to 11 when I get up around 5, or tomorrow? Just a breakfast sausage muffin & usual 40 NR. 

Almost finished season 4 of Dynasty where Fallon has a car accident & goes missing for a bit at the start of season 5 because the original actress, Pamela Sue Martin, left & was replaced with Emma Samms.

Season 5 was the height of the show’s popularity & the infamously outrageous cliffhanger “The Maldovian Massacre” at the end. Alexis’ secret daughter Amanda joins the cast & the family go to Europe, Maldovia, for her wedding to the Prince of Maldovia, there’s a coup going on & everybody gets gunned down!  Viewers had to wait for season 6 to see who survived? It’s one of the best remembered cliffhangers ever of any tv show &, to me, more memorable than Dallas’ “Who Shot JR?” Which, incidentally, that season Dynasty beat Dallas for the number 1 spot in the ratings war!


----------



## gll

OMG OMG OMG OMG GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS...
7.7  

Good Morning 

So got put on empagliflozin (jardiance) yesterday. Kidney function test added onto hba1c to make sure they are coping, esp on top of the water tablets I am taking. 
Have another dosage step if not staying in target (I've to give it 4 weeks) and still to continue with gliclazide current dose and allowed to adjust that myself if I'm under 5 regularly.
Was not expecting to see any results this soon but considering I've been in my target range of 7-9 only 3% in the last month and those have been more towards the 9s, very convenient timing if it is not responsible 
Need to adjust the time I take it to mornings so tomorrow will give me a better idea of how effective it is with a whole day's food (half life is 12 hours apparently and it was last night that I took it so not expecting miracles today at least).

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  I'm sitting with @gll on the 7.7 step this morning


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. Must run xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

haven’t time to read through posts today
busy busy


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 for me, I know what happened. I’ve upped my basal morning and evening by half a unit. Ran low all day yesterday, did have two walks totalling over six miles. Was only 4.6 at teatime, homemade steak and ale pie, oven chips and peas, so didn’t pre bolus, decided to split dose right at the point of eating. 4 units. One hour later was 10.4 with a going straight up arrow. Had 2.5 units of bolus. Half an hour later, ( 8pm) Libre screaming at me, 14.4 arrow going straight up! I thought I’d hang on a wee while. 45 mins later 11.9 steady arrow. Bedtime, 10.20, 9.9. It was only then I noticed I’d only injected half a unit of bolus, not 2.5! I know exactly what I’ve done. Done two unit air shot, then dialled up half a unit thinking I’d already dialled up the two! Numpty! In the end it wasn’t too bad, 2.5 may, in hindsight, been too much. My TIR is still 92%. So not too shabby. 

Off on a volunteering shift this morning. Hence the early hour, already showered and breakfasted. Will walk there, about 45/50 minutes. In all day until 5. I’m somewhere different today, I’m helping steward at a pharmacy vaccination clinic. My first time. Should be quieter, and warmer I hope, than the big vaccination clinic in town where I volunteered before I got my cold/ chest infection. Mr Eggy looking after baby Zara all on his lonesome, don’t know who will be the most cream crackered tonight! Tea is organised so just need heated up when I get home. Organisation is the key. 

Have a great day. It’s supposed to be a sunny one here.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.1. Ok so where's that elusive, exclusive HS?

A bit off topic. I like a little treat of chocolate every so often so.....

Yesterday I had a bit of fun with chocolate. Yes, chocolate! I got some chocolate moulds for Christmas and yesterday I decided to do my second set of experiments (the first set went way too well). A second Easter egg... it all went really well until I tried to extract the Egg from the mould, whereupon it shattered (more like exploded). The chocolate was too thin! Experiment no 3 then went underway....thicker layer of chocolate. I will find out today if that is ok or not.

Not that I can eat much chocolate anyway.

I discovered that Cadburys chocolate is pretty much uneatable. Sickly sweet. Lindt chocolate is nicely bitter but expensive. But I combined the two 50:50 and the result tastes just right.

I made some solid and hollow shapes too. They worked out fine.

So far the chocolate tempering seems to have gone ok with my temperature controlled chocolate melting machine.

All a lot of fun.... (pic from first experiment: the real egg is about 4 inches tall)



I just need to find out how to fill the hollow shapes. Some fun for today methinks.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 this morning! And even better.....i had a full nights sleep!!!!!!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Sitosea

6.3 this morning.


----------



## Kopiert

8.0 this morning, although I had been awake for while. I had a small amount of rice last night - but early evening. Disappointing,


----------



## sg295

Good morning!

Bang on 7.0 for me today (and apparently slowly rising according to libre)…a bit higher than I’d like but not a disaster!

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## Gruers

7.7 today my lowest reading in hospital, still here but hopefully my op is tomorrow but it could be pulled if ICU beds aren’t available. Have a good day guys


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4 today. A good night after a nasty spike at 20.30 yesterday. Grey over cast is breaking up - may be a nice day later on - hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 for me.

OH was turning like a kebab until about 4.30 this morning - his Moderna booster had a real kick in the tail! Better today, tho.

I hope your op happens ASAP @Gruers. You must be bored silly!


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.1. Ok so where's that elusive, exclusive HS?
> 
> A bit off topic. I like a little treat of chocolate every so often so.....
> 
> Yesterday I had a bit of fun with chocolate. Yes, chocolate! I got some chocolate moulds for Christmas and yesterday I decided to do my second set of experiments (the first set went way too well). A second Easter egg... it all went really well until I tried to extract the Egg from the mould, whereupon it shattered (more like exploded). The chocolate was too thin! Experiment no 3 then went underway....thicker layer of chocolate. I will find out today if that is ok or not.
> 
> Not that I can eat much chocolate anyway.
> 
> I discovered that Cadburys chocolate is pretty much uneatable. Sickly sweet. Lindt chocolate is nicely bitter but expensive. But I combined the two 50:50 and the result tastes just right.
> 
> I made some solid and hollow shapes too. They worked out fine.
> 
> So far the chocolate tempering seems to have gone ok with my temperature controlled chocolate melting machine.
> 
> All a lot of fun.... (pic from first experiment: the real egg is about 4 inches tall)
> 
> View attachment 19723
> 
> I just need to find out how to fill the hollow shapes. Some fun for today methinks.


You’ve got plenty time until Easter to get everything perfected!


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Good morning  I'm sitting with @gll on the 7.7 step this morning


Clearly not as excited about it as she is!!


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All
A 6.0 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.4 today xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
7:40 BG 5.4 tiny bit below target. I need to keep above 6mmol most of the time. Had 4 dextro tablets which I think was too many because at 8:09 BG was 9.7. I've taken a chance to not have any follow up carbs because I will be having my breakfast within the hour. 13u tresiba taken.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Gruers

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.0 for me.
> 
> OH was turning like a kebab until about 4.30 this morning - his Moderna booster had a real kick in the tail! Better today, tho.
> 
> I hope your op happens ASAP @Gruers. You must be bored silly!


Bored left ages ago now depressed


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Clearly not as excited about it as she is!!


I tested twice to be sure 
I'm sure my meter thought "new user??"


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning! 
5.9 for me this morning. Didn't have any Levemir last night and no bolus for my low carb dinner and I had cut my daytime Levemir by 2 units, so 5.5 units down on Levemir for the whole 24hr period but did A LOT of walking yesterday. Took my levels up into double figures (11) at bedtime because I expected them to crash once I fell asleep but they remained high most of the night and I didn't sleep well as a result..... totally different to the night before when I slept blissfully apart from waking up for hypos every few hours! It's such a strange condition!! I was really looking forward to a good uninterrupted night's sleep last night and thought I had a good strategy for managing my levels but I struggled to get to sleep (most unlike me) and tossed and turned all night..... and no Moderna jab to blame in my case. At least I woke up on a nice number but odd that it only dropped in the last couple of hours before waking when you would expect it to rise. At least no overnight hypos which was the object of the strategy, so I guess it was a success in that respect. 

@gll Absolutely delighted for you! So hope it isn't a fluke and they have found a combination of medication which will work well alongside your dietary measures. Got fingers crossed for you. You will feel so much better when your levels are more in the normal range. 

@Gruers Best of luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes ahead smoothly and you can be back out on the golf course soon!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

5.8 this morning, I can't remember the last time I had a trip into the 5s, but not going to complain, doing a happy dance, maybe not quite so excited as @gll  but certainly happy.

Can finally go an see my mum today as she is finally out of isolation and testing negative.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.2 for me first thing this morning. 
Weather seems to be improving (probably famous last words knowing my luck)

Dez


----------



## gll

aww enjoy seeing you mum @Grannylorraine 

and pfft excited...wait until you see me hit a HS then you will see excited 
Joking aside, been a real rollercoaster of a month and not felt totally awesome. give it a few days and I can crack on with food (re)testing again.
Got a bonus of 2 pots of test strips to play with on yesterdays script!

Speaking of those test strips...Why, or specifically who, did what for them to have to put on the label "not to be taken by mouth"?


----------



## Brava210

I'll mix it up again......10.8 here.
I may need to do some Basal fasting.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning for me. But I got wordle today in three so not all bad!


----------



## janw

6.1 this morning so not complaining. Off to the hospital later as son has his physio check up, he says he's been doing his exercises, I'm sure they'll be able to tell if there's any improvement or not.... 
Granddaughter started at pre-school nursery yesterday after a couple of settling in sessions last week. She went all day so daughter was a bit low, feeling like she'd lost her right arm. Full day again tomorrow then just the morning on Thursdays and that will be her weekly routine. I hope I'll still get to see her at least once a week! I never did like this "children growing up" phase!!! lol 
Have a good day


----------



## adrian1der

A 6.0 at 05:42 this morning. Still dull, overcast and drizzling in West Berks. On calls most of the day so in the home office with a double espresso to keep me awake. Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Update on volunteering. Set off at  8am, very cold, could feel my chest tightening. Arrived at pharmacy at 8.50. Two girls standing there, obviously staff, assuming the manager opened up, I quickly introduced myself. I knew straight away she didn’t have a clue. I gave her the name of the contact. Her area manager. Apparently off sick with Covid. They only had 30 appointments and likely 10 wouldn’t show and she’d got double staff in. She was very apologetic, I said it was fine, lied and said I didn’t live far, and walked back, another 45 minutes. At least Mr Eggy and Zara were pleased to see me and I’d walked 4.5 miles before 10am! Every cloud!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... bit brighter today, which is good as I am going out to meet a friend this afternoon and hopefully won't get soaked as I will go into town on the bus to avoid outrageous parking fees.

4.8 this morning after a flat line all night  

Made the marinated pork wrapped in ham and roasted over fennel and lemon for  dinner last night.  It took a lot longer than the recipe said (after the recommended 30 minutes  the pork was uncooked according to my thermometer and the fennel was still hard).  I think the 160 fan oven temp was to blame.  Nonetheless it involved me dropping to 3.8 as I had bolussed in the expectation of eating on time.  Ruined my week without lows!

@Gruers , fingers crossed for your operation and subsequent release from boredom.

Evryone else I wish you a good day today.


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow  and hopefully you will be home lickety split!!
@eggyg oops, you must have done your full days worth of steps in a couple of hours.
@Grannylorraine great number this morning, have a lovely time with your mum.
Now my grandson and daughter in law have Covid, DIL has been unwell recently so am hoping she will be okay, she is at the moment thankfully.


----------



## freesia

Just catching up...
@Gruers i hope the op goes ahead and goes well tomorrow
@Grannylorraine i hope you had a lovely time with your mum
@eggyg you'll be worn out with all that walking baby Zara
@ColinUK 


ColinUK said:


> wordle


Whats a wordle? Have i missed or misread something?


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Whats a wordle? Have i missed or misread something?


It’s a daily word game. No clues. 5 letters. Six attempts. 
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...ity-works-like-a-charm?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> It’s a daily word game. No clues. 5 letters. Six attempts.
> https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...ity-works-like-a-charm?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


They have been talking about that on Radio Sussex, seems really popular


----------



## gll

Good morning everyone!
Couldn't keep my eyes open last night at all. Crashed around 7pm.
Anyways 9.3 this morning.
Didn't take new tablets last night as planned so it can be taken in the mornings instead. 
Sitting with a much needed coffee and will start on the online tesco order when my brain catches up with my body and wakes up properly 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.2 today. Have a good one x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today

Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## Lanny

06:22 BS 8.4 & I feel bunged up, snuffly, neck under my right chin a bit tender & a bit miserable! But, being upright now, things are improving a little bit! I will not frown!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! And just for you lovely lot a Mona Lisa 

Going to take my allergy pill now slightly ahead of my other pills but, at times like this, when I’m SO bunged up, I wish I could take any kind of decongestant but, I can’t even take a nose Vicks inhaler: tried it once in the early days of blood pressure meds & it made me feel horrible! Cetirizine is the only bit of relief I can get & that’s not quite adequate but, it helps to reduce the swelling in the nasal passages a bit! Sigh!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Bang on 7.0 again today! 

Looks like my 5.7s-6.4s have disappeared for some reason…still life must go on ey?! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all, 5.8 when i first woke. A few minutes later 5.2. I know its not an official HS but i'm taking those lower numbers for now. Had ANOTHER decent sleep last night, 2 nights in a row. Has the DF causing my overnight spikes moved on? I really hope you.
Its hump day today, on the countdown to the weekend. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8  The high 4's, low 5's seem to be where I am at a lot of the time which is ok. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat too. Odd but I m grateful. It does make me wonder if I am diabetic at all. If you are diagnosed once is that it then for life? At dianosis things were definitely awry with an HbA1c of 140 so at that point (and for the three months prior) I was diabetic. But since? Or am I kidding myself and the constantly good BG numbers are simply down to a low carbohydrate diet and weight loss?

Had some fun yesterday. Changed technique with the easter egg and got a much better all round thickness. I also tried some filled chocolate cases. A bit of a disaster there. Need to improve the technique today somehow.

My pulse remains stubbornly low in the low 50's high 40's. This morning it was 51 bpm. Yesterday evening it was 50 bpm. Not sure if I should start to be concerned as there are no other effects associated with it.

Went for a long walk yesterday as the weather was quite nice for a change.

Have a great day whatever...


----------



## Kopiert

7.4 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Very foggy outside, think it’s a housework day.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> It’s a daily word game. No clues. 5 letters. Six attempts.
> https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...ity-works-like-a-charm?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


By absolute coincidence I started this yesterday. Good fun.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 6.5 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.2 for some reason. 

Had a good sleep for a change. I was absolutely exhausted, physically and mentally yesterday. After my fiasco with the non volunteering, I got a call from the Diabetes Clinic at the hospital, my appointment tomorrow re Libre review will now be a telephone call, she would try and call at around the same time! I was annoyed as we had plans tomorrow. My appointment was 11.30 and Mr Eggy had a haircut at 11.30. We were going to meet up and have a nice lunch, pick up a pre ordered present for grandson whose birthday it is on Friday. Have a mooch around my favourite bookshop and then go and visit grandson after school. Now I have to stay at home, they have my mobile number but I don’t want to be in the middle of a restaurant/ Argos/ bookshop when they ring!  Just need the hospital to contact me telling me my MRI is cancelled on Sunday for a hat trick of letdowns this week. Sorry for the non positive post, it isn’t like me, but I wasn’t a happy bunny at all yesterday.

Today is another day though. I’m going to tackle my giant ironing pile, which I’ve just dipped into the last few weeks, if it’s the last thing I do. It might well be, I’ve got the crampons out it’s that high! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## rebrascora

Not feeling like a good morning today folks. Sorry!
10.1 for me and that was with 10.5 units of corrections through the night in 4 doses (stacked  ) Didn't go higher than 15 but wouldn't come down. I injected another 2.5 this morning and thankfully, along with an increase of 3 in basal last night and again 2 extra this morning, it is coming down at last! Felt so stressed all night, struggled to sleep and when I did, I had nightmares and woke up with my heart pounding even more. Just a horrid night! The day can only get better! Please!!

@freesia Happy to credit you a House Special for that. Well done!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A nice tidy 5.00 this a.m. Hard frost, clear skies.  At last a real winter's day instead of all that mild, wet rubbish.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, gorgeous clear blue sky.

4.1 this morning - yes, the Libre alarm woke me.  Scoffed a dextrose and a stem ginger cookie.  Oh goody, now 8.3 with an up arrow.  Can’t win.

@rebrascora HUGS.

@freesia yep take the HS and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> They have been talking about that on Radio Sussex, seems really popular


It’s free, doesn’t track data or anything like that, and it’s a once a day thing so doesn’t suck time. And it’s challengingly fun.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 today. 
And the old mental health wobbles have hit hard this week. 
Spent most of yesterday in bed and think today may well be a sofa day. 
I’ll email work in a bit but they’re incredible really. 
It’s impacting my half marathon training but if worst comes to the worst I can walk that on the day so I’m not beating myself up about taking time for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> It’s free, doesn’t track data or anything like that, and it’s a once a day thing so doesn’t suck time. And it’s challengingly fun.


Thanks for that info, Colin. Another little exercise for me to keep the old brain working. Is it all 'merican spelling like todays?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, but ok with that, nothing much else to report this morning. Going out for a meal with the running group this evening and being in a pub the choices are not particularly healthy, but I will just have what I fancy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Thanks for that info, Colin. Another little exercise for me to keep the old brain working. Is it all 'merican spelling like todays?


I was nearly stumped on today’s when I couldn’t think of a single word I could use, then twigged that if I did the American spelling it would work.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Thanks for that info, Colin. Another little exercise for me to keep the old brain working. Is it all 'merican spelling like todays?


I think so. Although I’ve not seen any other specifically American spelt words since I’ve been playing.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i hope your levels have settled a bit. You're really going through it atm.
@eggyg, we all have non positive days, i hope they ring you at a convenient time.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning 
It feels strange saying morning at 17:20 but it’s dark outside and just woken from a seven hour sleep.  Got 3 hours before going into work for a 10 hour shift.   
Oh sorry blood Glucose.  5.7.   
Enjoy your day evening night and see you in the next twilight.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning err no sorry good evening  at 8:02 my BG was 7.0 and within target of 6-10mmol. I reduced my tresiba this morning by 1u from 13u to 12u because I seem to keep dropping through the day to below the bottom number of my target  then I have to keep treating with 3 or 4 dextro tablets as though it's a hypo....

Hope everyone has had a great day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 6.8


----------



## gll

*Yawns* Morning Peeps

8.8 greeted me on the meter this morning.
Having 3 days in single digits for waking readings and actually having some decent sleep for the past few nights 1000% makes a difference. 
Ideally would like it to be a wee bit lower to start the day but compared to previous weeks, I'm much happier.

Today's plan...re-test some food with the new medication regime. How many I manage to do will entirely depend on how the previous meal went and if I need to shut it down and go carnivore for the rest of the day .
New spreadsheet time and discard the old one. As long as my maggi noodles and diet shakes are still safe I can deal with the rest  (not on a shake diet but it is perfect for the mornings when food doesn't appeal to me).

Have a wonderful day everyone. x


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning      - 6.8


Snap Michael!  6.8 for me also!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning wow 5.2 today 
I think that’s only the second time since I joined in posting on here 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## mage 1

goodybags said:


> Good morning wow 5.2 today
> I think that’s only the second time since I joined in posting on here
> 
> Have a great day everybody


Well done


----------



## Sitosea

5.1 for me this morning.  Congratulations Goodybags!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning! - 5.3


----------



## Gwynn

I have had a few days of feeling rather 'down' no idea why. But this morning I feel fine again. No idea why. All health readings good. Got the rubbish bins out without getting rained on! App working just fine. Wife seems really good and happy atm. Oh an my minor neuropathy in my feet seems to have diminished to zero now too. 

 I think I had better tread carefully lest the hidden trap door springs open....

BG 5.4

Well done goodybags on that elusive HS

Have a great day whatever you are doing or not doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me with a flat line overnight. 3rd night of sleep, moving the time of the Tresiba by a couple of hours seems to be working atm.

@goodybags congrats on the HS


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning all
7.8 this morning - not good at all. But I have had a nagging cold for a few days, so maybe that is part of the reason.


----------



## Kopiert

Gwynn said:


> I have had a few days of feeling rather 'down' no idea why. But this morning I feel fine again. No idea why. All health readings good. Got the rubbish bins out without getting rained on! App working just fine. Wife seems really good and happy atm. Oh an my minor neuropathy in my feet seems to have diminished to zero now too.


I get that - just a sense of foreboding. Just can't always shake it


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. It’s cloudless outside, so getting light, and I can hear a couple of birds singing. We’ve turned the corner from the dark winter mornings.


----------



## Bloden

Gruers said:


> Bored left ages ago now depressed


Sorry to hear that @Gruers. 

Morning folks.  A whopping 9.0 here. Oh well, I’m planning a bit of gardening today, so it’ll be back in the 4s tomorrow morning. 

Looking good @gll.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.5 today but nice sunny day outside.
@goodybags many congrats on your HS, well deserved I’m sure x
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @goodybags on that HS.
5.0 for me today. 
Today's Wordle was a doddle. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

07:29 BS 10.0 Uhm!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I spent almost all of yesterday being pretty miserable with sinuses that were both blocked AND wet & even both together at one point!  Dithered about putting up tresiba but, in the end stuck with the same dose as, hopefully this is just a head cold, by the time the increase comes into full effect I’ll be more or less better THEN, having to dial it back down again: that’s the trade off in tresiba; slow changes! So, compensated with more NR: not quite enough to start with & highest was BS 13.9 after breakfast; got it down to 11.0 after lunch! Finally got it down to 9.6 after dinner & went to bed on 7.7. But, I STILL wake on 10.0 & I feel a lot clearer this morning so, that’s a good sign!

I did quite a bit of googling yesterday to find out why you can’t take decongestants with blood pressure medication: why did I not do this before; simple answer is it temporarily puts up your blood pressure even more!  And it flag up something else that I never thought about but, should have really: have to be VERY careful about over the counter cold remedies as most of them have decongestants in them; good thing I stopped taking those Lemsip type things a long time ago as they zombiefied me & that was in the days before BP meds!

Already had breakfast & gave it 60 NR, yesterday’s 50 just didn’t cut it, & will see how today goes?  Being clearer today is already a plus!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Been a rough one so far, woke to 9.9 and knowing I can drop like a brick as soon as I get up had 2 Lifts, 45 minutes later low 6's and dropping so had 5 more, 20 minutes later 4.9 and still dropping so had 3 more, come breakfast time 8.7, getting a bit fed up with it! 

@goodybags congrats on the HS! 

@Robin still pitch black when I get up at 5:10 lol xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.1 after a good nights sleep. Beautiful crisp day.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Didn’t wake until 9, after being awake at 5.30 and  6.50. I feel worse now than I for earlier! Anyhoo, 6.7 today. 

 A day of waiting, waiting for an Amazon parcel and waiting for a phone call from Diabetes Clinic.  I am not the most patient of people.  

Have a great day all and a very well done to @goodybags on your HS this morning. 

And for all you Wordle  fans ( I’d never heard of it until some of you mentioned it yesterday) I know how frustrated you were re the American spelling. This popped up on my FB page, I follow this poet, he’s so funny.


----------



## rebrascora

Better morning this morning but had a whopper of a hypo at 1.30am. Woke up with Libre saying LO and finger prick 2.9!   Wouldn't care but I was having a really lovely sound sleep, having gone to bed early... always the way! Anyway, 4 Lift brought me up and then 2 very large dried figs to stabilize things (never normally have/need slower carbs after hypo treatments but knew this one needed extra and had them in my bag by the bed)  5.20am I woke up again on 4.1 and dropping so another 2 JBs and back to sleep again. Then slept in and woke on 8.3 and rather late for my Levemir, so levels were climbing.
I guess I overdid the Levemir last night   with 2 extra units, but wasn't having a repeat of the night before with high levels and horrid dreams. The amazing thing is that after I treat the hypos I go straight back to that lovely deep sleep.

Many congratulations to @goodybags on your House Special this morning. They are all the more prized when they happen so infrequently.   

Might have to look into this "Wordie" thing since it seems to be catching on thanks to@ColinUK...... but I would have been totally enraged with an "Americanism". Love the poem though @eggyg


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.5 today, so quite pleased with that as I had a meal out last night, although I didn't have a dessert I did finish the meal with a hot chocolate.  Not sure the scales are going to like it when I weigh myself on Sat.

Managed an almost 8k run in my lunch hour, doing hill runs with the running group tonight, that should of been last night, but it was the running group's delayed Christmas meal.  Going round to see mum again and try to persuade her to leave her flat and go for a little walk around the apartment block as she feels like she needs to hide away and be ashamed that she had Covid like she has done something wrong.

@goodybags - congrats on your HS

@rebrascora - sending you hugs, pleased to hear you got straight back to your deep sleep.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:26 BG was 10.7 so a tiny bit above my target. 12u tresiba done.

At teatime last night I injected at 19:20 for 88g carbs but forgot to eat 18g of them which was a muller corner fruit yogurt. I realised this at 21:07 so decided to have my yogurt then. BG dropped at 21:36 to 4.2 so I had 4 dextro tablets then at bedtime 23:21 BG was 7.7.

Hope everyone has a great day .


----------



## janw

6.7 this morning.
Didn't get to check yesterday morning as hubby came in and said daughter had been involved in car accident, so we just got ready and went to her - neither of us even got to take our meds, didn't realise until last night. Anyway, it was just a minor bump, but daughter was distraught - she was just setting off to take our granddaughter to pre-school, first accident, so in a real mess. Other car was a taxi, again just minor damage (mainly plastic grill) but loss of earnings looms there. Daughter uses our other car, the one I used to drive, but hubby took it to the garage and it has been "tidied up" and is safe and roadworthy so she is back on the road again. I went with her when she took little one to pre-school, then we came back here and then we took her to pick up little one later, then back here until they could go pick up the repaired car. Hubby does need to refit a side light bulb, it was a struggle getting that one changed just recently, so he will do that.
Just need to pop to chemist today, still blinking cold, but we are due a high of 6c today, yay!
Take care everyone, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Grannylorraine

janw said:


> 6.7 this morning.
> Didn't get to check yesterday morning as hubby came in and said daughter had been involved in car accident, so we just got ready and went to her - neither of us even got to take our meds, didn't realise until last night. Anyway, it was just a minor bump, but daughter was distraught - she was just setting off to take our granddaughter to pre-school, first accident, so in a real mess. Other car was a taxi, again just minor damage (mainly plastic grill) but loss of earnings looms there. Daughter uses our other car, the one I used to drive, but hubby took it to the garage and it has been "tidied up" and is safe and roadworthy so she is back on the road again. I went with her when she took little one to pre-school, then we came back here and then we took her to pick up little one later, then back here until they could go pick up the repaired car. Hubby does need to refit a side light bulb, it was a struggle getting that one changed just recently, so he will do that.
> Just need to pop to chemist today, still blinking cold, but we are due a high of 6c today, yay!
> Take care everyone, stay safe and warm.



I hope your daughter is feeling a bit better today.  I understand how stressed you must have been feeling as we had a similar thing when my son was knocked off of his bike last year.

Sending hugs to you all.


----------



## janw

Grannylorraine said:


> I hope your daughter is feeling a bit better today.  I understand how stressed you must have been feeling as we had a similar thing when my son was knocked off of his bike last year.
> 
> Sending hugs to you all.


Thank you. It was also a worry as she only found out she is expecting again on new year's day and she was getting some cramp. She left a message with her GP and they rang her back, thankfully it settled down. I hope your son made a full recovery. xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... a nice day but nowhere near as cloud free as yesterday when a friend and I met at the local Lido which has a restaurant with an outside terrace, no one swimming, but we were able to sit on the terrace with no coats on and it was really warm!  Had a fishburger - delicious but I couldn't eat all the bun that I'd bolussed for, so enjoyed the treat of a caramel crunch ice cream (made locally with clotted cream)... sun and icecream = bliss!

4.8 this morning. 

CONGRATULATIONS  to @goodybags on the HS.


----------



## Cook

I am new to this. 10.0 on waking. Why when I don’t eat carbs!


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

Bit late to the party today but was pleasantly surprised with a 6.1 today! Makes a nice change after all the 7+ readings I’ve been having in the mornings recently!

Have a great day


----------



## Pattidevans

Cook said:


> I am new to this. 10.0 on waking. Why when I don’t eat carbs!


Probably Dawn Phenomenon.  Happens when you are ready to rise, the liver outputs glucose to get you ready to go off hunting (seriously!).  See https://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes/dawn-phenomenon some type 2s can offset it with a small protein snack such as a cube of cheese.


----------



## Grannylorraine

janw said:


> Thank you. It was also a worry as she only found out she is expecting again on new year's day and she was getting some cramp. She left a message with her GP and they rang her back, thankfully it settled down. I hope your son made a full recovery. xx


He is fine now, hurt his leg but nothing major just needed a bit of physio for a few weeks and light duties at work as he has a very manual job.

Congratulations to her on the pregnancy, pleased to hear the cramping has settled, but fully understand her and your worry.  I found my daughter and daughter in laws pregnancies more stressful than being pregnant myself.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Cook said:


> I am new to this. 10.0 on waking. Why when I don’t eat carbs!


Welcome to this thread.


----------



## Pattidevans

Just had a lovely invigorating walk to Sainsburys to collect the script the Dr sent over this morning halving BP meds that have been sending me too low... walked on the coast path and caught the bus home as I was carrying groceries.


----------



## gll

Cook said:


> I am new to this. 10.0 on waking. Why when I don’t eat carbs!


Welcome!
I've given up trying to understand the sometimes randomness but likely DP as @Pattidevans said


----------



## freesia

Gorgeous place to live @Pattidevans. We were there pre Covid for a holiday (we're grockles) but we didn't want to leave.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Just had a lovely invigorating walk to Sainsburys to collect the script the Dr sent over this morning halving BP meds that have been sending me too low... walked on the coast path and caught the bus home as I was carrying groceries.View attachment 19740


I love Cornwall, it’s just a pity it’s anything between 8-12 hours to get there ( and back home). Just been watching Rick Stein and I got “homesick” for it and we’ve only been three times!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I love Cornwall, it’s just a pity it’s anything between 8-12 hours to get there ( and back home). Just been watching Rick Stein and I got “homesick” for it and we’ve only been three times!


Living here has it's advantages and disadvantages.  It's lovely but it rains a lot (I mean a LOT!) , and as it takes you all that time to get here, it takes us hours to go visit our friends in the home counties or go on holiday to furrin places as the nearest "proper" airport is 3 hours away and never sure whether there will be traffic delays so we always have to stay over one night before we go.. and 5/6 hours to Heathrow.  But hey, it's pretty and there are lovely walks and  excellent pubs and restaurants.  Been here 34 years and we are  still not "proper Cornish"!


----------



## janw

Pattidevans said:


> Just had a lovely invigorating walk to Sainsburys to collect the script the Dr sent over this morning halving BP meds that have been sending me too low... walked on the coast path and caught the bus home as I was carrying groceries.View attachment 19740


Is that St Michael's Mount? Almost went there. but got into Penzance and the skies opened - too many cornish voices stating it would be in for the day, so it was the bus back to St Ives for us - did get to see some great scenery though, even if it was a touch misty.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.6 today, we'll see what happens come breakfast in about an hour xx


----------



## gll

Good morning everyone.
8.0 

Food fight (testing) results from yesterday
Me vs Weetabix - I won, wasn't even a fair fight.
Me vs Beans on Toast - Draw (I need to rig the fight a little more)
Me vs Pasta - Loss (but not as bad as I thought - a ton more rigging needed if I am ever to conquer the occasional spag bol)

Very unrealistic that I would have all 3 in the same day but saw levels come down after each meal and was in the 7-10 range all day .

Feeling positive and like I've turned a corner. Early days but I am an encouraged and happy Lou. <3


----------



## sg295

Morning all!

Just woke up to a 5.3 - can’t remember the last time I had a waking reading that low so I’m very pleased!

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 after I’d got up and went to the loo, forget to test before putting my feet on the floor! 

Another Friday, wow, these weeks are flying in. Childcare day today. We get lots of walking in when Zara is here, we liken it to having a dog. She needs fed and watered, cleaned up after and needs two walks a day! At least we get exercise and she enjoys the fresh air. We also often incorporate a bit of shopping, picking up prescriptions or visiting my elderly mother in law. No second is wasted in our days! 

Have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Bexlee

6.1 

It’s properly white over with frost here. Thought it had snowed for a brief moment. Thankful it’s Friday. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.7 for me today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.9 for me after a small spike overnight that i was just too tired to treat. So glad its Friday.


----------



## janw

Good morning, 6.6 on this below-freezing Friday morning, here come the dustmen reversing up the road, beep beep beep lol
Shopping with the daughter later on this morning, might try to grab an hour's sleep in a bit as had another restless night.
Hope everyone has a good start to the weekend


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Clear and frosty here, that’s three mornings on the trot if you don’t count the early fog on one of them. So much better than the weeks of gloom and wet we had before.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, a less respectable 9.1 following yesterdays HS 

Indian takeaway yesterday
had the full meal (couldn’t eat it all - my wife will eat the rest later) 

I know it was carb laden but didn’t think it was that high..lol
fingers crossed tomorrow will be a more respectable level 

cold & foggy here this morning 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good late morning everyone.

BG a strangely odd low 4.3. Does this low (and repeated lower numbers) possibly indicate something awry does anyone know?

A good day yesterday making a real mess doing phase 2 of chocolate making. Filled chocolates with chocolate gnache. First attempt the other day was a bit of a disaster. A few youtube videos later and yesterday they were a great success. See piccies. I also made a complete decent sized Easter egg and joined it together. Well...I gotta do something! 

Today I may try creating a large Easter egg!

Have a great day whatever you get up to or not


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.7 here, oops.

Great to see things have changed for the better @gll . 

We were stuck in the mist all day yesterday, but today’s frosty and clear, so hopefully we’ll see some sunshine. Got double Welsh today - book club this morning then Welsh class at one - on Zoom (or Swm in Welsh, I suppose). Then a nice walk to clear my head afterwards!


----------



## Fagor

9.9
Only good thing it's below 10.


----------



## rayray119

Well a libre a said 7.3 a finger said 5.4 so chose i guess


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 7.4 today.


----------



## Kopiert

Gwynn said:


> Good late morning everyone.
> 
> BG a strangely odd low 4.3. Does this low (and repeated lower numbers) possibly indicate something awry does anyone know?
> 
> A good day yesterday making a real mess doing phase 2 of chocolate making. Filled chocolates with chocolate gnache. First attempt the other day was a bit of a disaster. A few youtube videos later and yesterday they were a great success. See piccies. I also made a complete decent sized Easter egg and joined it together. Well...I gotta do something!
> 
> Today I may try creating a large Easter egg!
> 
> Have a great day whatever you get up to or not
> 
> View attachment 19745
> 
> View attachment 19746


They look great, a lovely shine on them


----------



## Pattidevans

So another clear blue sky!  Hopefully a walk again later as I've just been informed that the new dishwasher will be delivered between 11 and 12, which means we don't have to stay in all day.

So 6.4 for me this morning.  I'm quite pleased as I didn't feel well enough to cook dinner last night and we managed with pate and toast and I was worried about dropping overnight.  GP has finally halved my dose of BP pills so hopefully I shan't be suffering the breathlessness that I have been having when BP drops too low.  It has blighted my evenings for too long now.



janw said:


> Is that St Michael's Mount? Almost went there. but got into Penzance and the skies opened - too many cornish voices stating it would be in for the day, so it was the bus back to St Ives for us - did get to see some great scenery though, even if it was a touch misty.


Yes, St Michael's Mount.  It's funny it can be really sunny in St Ives and peeing down in Penzance, or vice versa yet they are only 8 miles away.

@Gwynn looks like you are in remission, or never had D in the first place (looking at your sig).  Please could you post me some of those delicious looking choccies?

@gll pleased to see you look as though you have turned a corner.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning for me. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. After excess carbs and cals yesterday I was certainly not expecting 4.4 but that is what I got. Maybe the copious amount of inulin added to everything in the interests of getting everything "ahem" moving made a difference?  Passing swiftly on to less repellent issues: a lovely hard frost last night, a crunchy underfoot blue sky morning. Proper weather and so much easier to breath. I love Wales but am wondering if I might do better on east cost of Scotland to avoid the high humidity of the west.


----------



## SueEK

@janw so glad to hear your daughter was ok after her scary morning.
@Cook welcome to the thread
6.7 today after a little lie in. Off to have a bath and then will be on my hands and knees scrubbing the tiles in the utility room. Our garden is like a bog out there and doggy NEVER walks on the large towel on the floor when she comes in from the garden, wherever I put it she walks around it grrr!!  Probably should clean the floor first but feel desperate for a bath. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## rebrascora

Dropped my Levemir by one unit last night and resisted the temptation to do a correction at bedtime when I was on 8.7 and rising vertically.... it was really hard to resist  .... but definitely the right decision. Still just dipped ever so slightly into the red at 3.7 at 4am when I had 2 JBs and dropped straight back into the lovely deep sleep I had awoken from. Libre seems to have erased the red from my graph since then, but you can see the rise from my hypo treatment and then it dropped slightly again.....

I accept that it was slightly engineered by the JBs but that was my reading when the alarm went off so I am claiming it.   
Looks like I will be reducing my Levemir further tonight!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rebrascora on that perfect piece of engineering.


----------



## SueEK

*@rebrascora congrats on a very well deserved HS x*


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning

@rebrascora - congratulations on your HS.

6.4 for me, so pleased with that as didn't eat the best yesterday.  Was going running at 6.30 this morning, got out of bed, saw the frost and got straight back in again, maybe go in my lunch break, or when I finish work.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me this morning. 
Off to see the folks later and back to Hampstead tomorrow for Park Run. I’m hoping that it’ll be reasonably dry underfoot rather than the quagmire it’s been recently but I’ll still don my waterproof running socks I think.


----------



## Gruers

6.2 this morning so maybe I’m getting the hang of hospital food. Op rescheduled for Tuesday


----------



## rebrascora

Gruers said:


> 6.2 this morning so maybe I’m getting the hang of hospital food. Op rescheduled for Tuesday


Oh Gosh! When I saw you had posted I really hoped that you were reporting in post op! So sorry you have another weekend of waiting and twiddling thumbs and no doubt being anxious. Great waking reading though, especially for you, as I think your numbers are generally a little higher than that! Really hope things go ahead for you next week.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gruers  fingers crossed for Tuesday


----------



## Gruers

rebrascora said:


> Oh Gosh! When I saw you had posted I really hoped that you were reporting in post op! So sorry you have another weekend of waiting and twiddling thumbs and no doubt being anxious. Great waking reading though, especially for you, as I think your numbers are generally a little higher than that! Really hope things go ahead for you next week.


Thanks @rabrascora, my numbers are worse and very little exercise in here too, so quite pleased. Delay due to Covid as some icu beds are taken and some ICU staff are isolating, I’m hoping it happens this time


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 8.0
> 
> Food fight (testing) results from yesterday
> Me vs Weetabix - I won, wasn't even a fair fight.
> Me vs Beans on Toast - Draw (I need to rig the fight a little more)
> Me vs Pasta - Loss (but not as bad as I thought - a ton more rigging needed if I am ever to conquer the occasional spag bol)
> 
> Very unrealistic that I would have all 3 in the same day but saw levels come down after each meal and was in the 7-10 range all day .
> 
> Feeling positive and like I've turned a corner. Early days but I am an encouraged and happy Lou. <3


If you still want pasta try the edamame bean or black bean pasta 15g carb per 100g dry wt pasta, I find I only need 25 g dry wt per portion


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon or evening  at 8:51 (a bit late for me because I was awake earlier sorting out a below target BG then went back to sleep) BG was 5.9 so dropped low again so had to have some dextro tablets.

Hope everyone has had a good day. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Pattidevans

@rebrascora CONGRATULATIONS on the HS... well engineered - it still counts!


----------



## gll

Morning peeps!
8.5

Inconsistent food testing yesterday, weird results (more spikes with less of the same food) so will repeat them again today 

Anyone got any fun plans for the weekend?

@Leadinglights will give the pastas a go if I can find any (tescos not showing anything unless they are under a brand name, can try aldis next time I am in town)  ty x


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.2 this morning despite takeaway last night!


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats on the hs @Sitosea!

My BG was erratic so day yesterday with weird peaks and troughs - ago within range but still very odd so not a huge shock to have gone to bed on a 4.8 and woken up with a 6.8 
Took sleeping tablet last night and still girly in their embrace so going to doze a while more.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 
slightly more respectable than yesterday 

congrats on the HS @Sitosea 

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.1 here.

Nice work @Sitosea - after a takeaway too! 

Off to our local market town today for a pizza and to buy some OS maps of mid-Wales, ready for our trip up there mid-Feb. Want to sus out some nice walks. There’s only so much sitting in dog-friendly cafes staring into my OH’s eyes  I can cope with.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 7.4 today. Busy day cleaning yesterday and as I’m scrubbing tiles the dog is wandering around having a nose, not helpful! Going out for breakfast soon and then off to our caravan just to check all is ok (site doesn’t open until beg of March).
Have a good day whatever you’re doing x
@Sitosea many congrats on your HS
@Gruers sorry to hear your op was postponed and good luck for Tuesday, stay positive xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very dark and cold out there right now 7:46am. Way late for me. 

BG 4.7 which seems to be ok for me. 

Plans for today... a bit of a walk and making a larger Easter egg. Other than that....nothing. yawn.

No news from the eye clinic yet about my second eye operation. I was hoping that they might have contacted me by yesterday. Sigh.

I always always wanted to be an astronaut from a very early age. I had no chance as the British Government scrapped the Blue Streak programme and decided not to do space stuff!!! So at about 5 years old my lifes ambitions were scuppered. Not the best of starts in life. I don't think I ever really recovered from that. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to or down to...


----------



## sg295

Morning all!

Another day in the 5s with a 5.6 today 

Had to do a finger prick today though - changed my sensor last night and having real issues with it at the moment! Keep getting a lot of bleeding every time I apply one which I think might be to blame so if anyone has got any advice on how to avoid this please let me know!

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.3, first time I’ve been in the fives this year. 

No particular plans today, after a busy week looking after a 10 month old and a 61 year old, I’m having a day off! Bubbly bath, a bit of self care with the Bic and reading. 

Quick question, does anyone know the Suffolk coast well? Thinking of maybe having a holiday down there in April/ May. But I haven’t a clue which area would be best. We want good walks, inland as well as coastal, nature reserves, good views, not bothered about staying in busy towns but don’t mind being driving distance away for a visit. We had hoped to go to Harris and Lewis in Scotland but hardly any accommodation available for our dates and what is left the price is astronomical. From £500 per week for a Shepherds Hut that you couldn’t swing a cat in, or £2000 for a decent cottage for two! And we want two weeks! It’s not even school holiday dates! TIA.

Well done @rebrascora on yesterday’s HS and congrats to @Sitosea on today’s. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Fagor

6.2 
Another under 10.0, looks like putting BI back up again might be working.
And coffee-on-the-beach is open again  but may not need the shades.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. Foggy today, will have to grope my way to riding!
We went to Suffolk for a holiday once, about 20 years ago, @eggyg …and we liked it so much we’ve gone back every year since! We base ourselves either in the Woodbridge area, or in Snape, just inland from Aldeburgh. One has the Deben estuary and Rendlesham forest, and Sutton Hoo, the other has the Maltings, on the Aldeburgh estuary and Tunstall forest close by. We also do beach walks, and go to Dunwich Heath (NT, free car park, loos and tearoom) and do a heathland/Minsmere/ Sizewell (have to top up the green glow from the Nuclear Reactor) and back along the beach walk. That’s just a bit further North. You’re also within striking distance of Constable country at Flatford Mill to the south, if you cross into Essex…Inland theres Lavenham, a beautiful half timbered mediaeval town, and Framingham, with an NT castle. How many weeks can you spare?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.2 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all! 
A disappointing 7.6 for me this morning which involved a one unit correction at bedtime that really should have been 2.5 units but I was very conscious that I have too many hypos recently and I had done quite a lot of walking and running last night and fully expected levels to drop during the night, despite a Levemir reduction. Then needed another 1 unit correction at 1.42am when I woke up still in double figures. Nearly 4 hours above range! Arrgh!!   
My Libre stats are shot and I am currently achieving a personal worst "Time in Range" (76%), not just for the past 7 days but across all 4 time periods!   It can only get better.   Really annoyed as I wanted to inject more insulin last night but was so conscious of all the hypos I've had recently that I thought it would look bad if I had another one.  Just some balance and predictability would be nice. Didn't sleep well with levels being high either.

Many congratulations to @Sitosea on your House Special this morning. That's two recently isn't it? 

@MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, have you been hitting the chocolate again??   That reading is a tad high compared to your usual exemplary levels!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Very misty here this morning, 6.2 this morning so happy with that.  Got my last counselling session this morning, it has been very helpful, then the joys of Saturday morning in Tesco followed by a quick run as I need to achieve a 5 day running streak for a challenge I signed up to, so just doing shorter runs while doing that.  this afternoon going to see mum, tried to persuade her that we should go to the garden centre for a coffee but she is still a bit nervous of going out, so will not push it this week.

@Sitosea - congratulations on your HS

@eggyg - I agree with Robin, although I have never stayed in Suffolk but have visited some parts on day trips from home and others when passing through on our way to Norfolk.  Again from Suffolk you can dip into Norfolk & Essex.  A number of my colleagues love Aldeburgh, bit pricy to stay there, but worth a visit.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 3.3 for . Oopppss! First hypo i've had in a couple of week, i've been more on the higher side. I had a takeaway last night as well which usually gives me a spike but not last night. Libre alarm went off very early morning warning the low but the JB obviously didn't work. 

Congrats on the HS @Sitosea


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 today, thought my sensor was on it's way out last night (it's due to end Monday so I've had longer out of it then my others!) as LibreLink had me at 2.9 when I was in fact in the 8's, I'd calibrated diabox earlier in the day though and it was spot on

Don't think Bruce's main  birthday present is going to here for his birthday on Thursday    partly  his fault seen as he took so long to send me a list of sets he was interested in (darts) but his other present is due to be delivered Monday so at least he'll have one! xx


----------



## Gruers

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 5.3, first time I’ve been in the fives this year.
> 
> No particular plans today, after a busy week looking after a 10 month old and a 61 year old, I’m having a day off! Bubbly bath, a bit of self care with the Bic and reading.
> 
> Quick question, does anyone know the Suffolk coast well? Thinking of maybe having a holiday down there in April/ May. But I haven’t a clue which area would be best. We want good walks, inland as well as coastal, nature reserves, good views, not bothered about staying in busy towns but don’t mind being driving distance away for a visit. We had hoped to go to Harris and Lewis in Scotland but hardly any accommodation available for our dates and what is left the price is astronomical. From £500 per week for a Shepherds Hut that you couldn’t swing a cat in, or £2000 for a decent cottage for two! And we want two weeks! It’s not even school holiday dates! TIA.
> 
> Well done @rebrascora on yesterday’s HS and congrats to @Sitosea on today’s.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Try Southwold Aldburgh and Thorpness in suffolk


----------



## Gruers

5.7 this morning quite how I managed that i don’t know


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.9 here. Foggy today, will have to grope my way to riding!
> We went to Suffolk for a holiday once, about 20 years ago, @eggyg …and we liked it so much we’ve gone back every year since! We base ourselves either in the Woodbridge area, or in Snape, just inland from Aldeburgh. One has the Deben estuary and Rendlesham forest, and Sutton Hoo, the other has the Maltings, on the Aldeburgh estuary and Tunstall forest close by. We also do beach walks, and go to Dunwich Heath (NT, free car park, loos and tearoom) and do a heathland/Minsmere/ Sizewell (have to top up the green glow from the Nuclear Reactor) and back along the beach walk. That’s just a bit further North. You’re also within striking distance of Constable country at Flatford Mill to the south, if you cross into Essex…Inland theres Lavenham, a beautiful half timbered mediaeval town, and Framingham, with an NT castle. How many weeks can you spare?


Thanks @Robin that all sounds amazing. When I started looking last night, after spending two hours looking at Scottish islands, I really didn’t know where to start. I saw a programme last year with Kate Humble and she was walking the coast and I thought it looked great but couldn’t remember where it was. At least I’ve got a good starting point now. I had thought we were fairly flexible but that’s not the case. I did think April for my birthday but my birthday this year is Easter so availability is low and prices are high. I’ve got jury service middle two weeks in March, away beginning of September with the family, so we’ve decided early May probably best as we try to avoid school holidays. I’ll get cracking straight away.


----------



## Lanny

09:31 BS 10.4 Uhm! But, it’s better than yesterday’s monster number of 06:38 BS 16.1! 

Stuck with the same tresiba yesterday & steadily got my BS down when eating with NR: was finally down to 6.0 before dinner & went to bed on 8.0 at 21:00. Was too tired to watch DIP & will catch it on iPlayer while I eat breakfast now!  Yesterday I didn’t wake bunged up BUT, I woke today both bunged up AND nose running at the same time!

I’m STILL sticking with the same tresiba later this morning as I JUST know IF I increase it now; I’ll be caught out & swing the other way as I WILL get better at some point! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- TMI alert! Learnt the hard way it’s better to let my nose run gently than to forcefully blow my nose when I’m bunged up to save my poor ears from exploding!  It’s a good thing I’m alone & nobody gets to see me!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, have you been hitting the chocolate again??   That reading is a tad high compared to your usual exemplary levels!


Yes it is a bit high for me, but no chocolate was involved. 
I am feeling a bit iffy and sniffy today which may account for it. 

Oh, and well done on the HS @Sitosea


----------



## janw

6.6 yet again on this cold, foggy morning. Not feeling 100% today. I need to go over to next estate to send a parcel back to Amazon, but will see how I feel - and what the weather is like - later, as long as they get it by early Feb it will be fine. 
Got a nice hot cup of tea and, yes, I've added a smidgeon of sugar (not like the 3 spoonful's I used to have though! ), sometimes you just need to go with what you feel you need......and today I want to avoid sweeteners to see if my stomach will settle back down.
Have a good weekend whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bexlee

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very nice 5.3, first time I’ve been in the fives this year.
> 
> No particular plans today, after a busy week looking after a 10 month old and a 61 year old, I’m having a day off! Bubbly bath, a bit of self care with the Bic and reading.
> 
> Quick question, does anyone know the Suffolk coast well? Thinking of maybe having a holiday down there in April/ May. But I haven’t a clue which area would be best. We want good walks, inland as well as coastal, nature reserves, good views, not bothered about staying in busy towns but don’t mind being driving distance away for a visit. We had hoped to go to Harris and Lewis in Scotland but hardly any accommodation available for our dates and what is left the price is astronomical. From £500 per week for a Shepherds Hut that you couldn’t swing a cat in, or £2000 for a decent cottage for two! And we want two weeks! It’s not even school holiday dates! TIA.
> 
> Well done @rebrascora on yesterday’s HS and congrats to @Sitosea on today’s.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Hi @eggy I don’t know much about Suffolk but North Norfolk is pretty nice. ….. look up Sandringham, Snettisham, Hunstanton, Brancaster, Holkham, Blakeney, Wells, Sherringham, Cromer areas. Lots of walks and nature reserves


----------



## Bexlee

5.6 this morning. I’m even up early 8.25 on a Saturday unheard of! Best have a productive day. 

Enjoy the weekend all ….. or Saturday if you’re retired !!!


----------



## Pattidevans

Bit dull today, though dry, but hubby has done something to his ankle so no walk.  Yesterday’s walk in the sun was lovely but the wind was absolutely biting.

5.3 this morning.  Very late up due to staying up until 2am watching Below Deck on Amazon.

Need to spend some time watching training videos for the Omnipod prior to picking it up on Monday, but am more interested in researching holidays!

CONGRATULATIONS @Sitosea on your HS


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - slept in after a poor night and night and only with a mad scramble was I into the jeans and sweater before the gardener arrived. A quick stab at the digit revealed 5.3. Now, fully pilled up and breakfasted I shall head out to help with the tree planting program. We are doing a strategically placed copse to, eventually, break the wind from the orchard. Having to put in a strategically placed semi-permanent electric fence to discourage pruning by the pony. Putting the deciduous trees in today - next week the evergreens.


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  7.1 here.
> 
> Nice work @Sitosea - after a takeaway too!
> 
> Off to our local market town today for a pizza and to buy some OS maps of mid-Wales, ready for our trip up there mid-Feb. Want to sus out some nice walks. There’s only so much sitting in dog-friendly cafes staring into my OH’s eyes  I can cope with.


Which bits of mid-Wales? Ceredigion has an excellent rights of way map on their website with footpaths, bridleways etc highlighted in vulgar colours so that one can readily trace routes.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening  at 8:30 BG was 18.3 so quite a bit over target. Reason unknown. 3.5u humalog correction. 12.0u Tresiba done.

Hope you've all had a great day .
It's Saturday which for me means a chinese takeaway of chicken fried rice, maybe a gin and watch The Masked Singer on ITV 19:00 - 20:30


----------



## Sitosea

rebrascora said:


> Morning all!
> A disappointing 7.6 for me this morning which involved a one unit correction at bedtime that really should have been 2.5 units but I was very conscious that I have too many hypos recently and I had done quite a lot of walking and running last night and fully expected levels to drop during the night, despite a Levemir reduction. Then needed another 1 unit correction at 1.42am when I woke up still in double figures. Nearly 4 hours above range! Arrgh!!
> My Libre stats are shot and I am currently achieving a personal worst "Time in Range" (76%), not just for the past 7 days but across all 4 time periods!   It can only get better.   Really annoyed as I wanted to inject more insulin last night but was so conscious of all the hypos I've had recently that I thought it would look bad if I had another one.  Just some balance and predictability would be nice. Didn't sleep well with levels being high either.
> 
> Many congratulations to @Sitosea on your House Special this morning. That's two recently isn't it?
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Dez, have you been hitting the chocolate again??   That reading is a tad high compared to your usual exemplary levels!


Yes.  Two in a week!! Thanks.


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> Which bits of mid-Wales? Ceredigion has an excellent rights of way map on their website with footpaths, bridleways etc highlighted in vulgar colours so that one can readily trace routes.


We’re off to the Aberystwyth area to catch up with old friends and see if anything’s changed since we were last there - it’s been about 10 years, so probably not! Thanks for the website tip @TinaD.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
quick looks like I am here first today 4.3 
5.3 before sleep yesterday so a good weekend 

hope everybody has a great day whatever you are or aren’t doing


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. 8.2
Looks like my body is happy chilling in the 8s on waking in the mornings, which for now, I will happily take.

So my son has been sniffly and sore throat for days (multiple negative LFT) and I am so delighted to report that he has passed it along to me.  Thanks son. Appreciate you so much....

I was half planning on a gaming session today (xbox) so looks like that will be about the extent of my day unless I find a sudden burst of energy from somewhere.

Hope you all have a fabby day.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning everyone.  5.7 for me.


----------



## Gruers

6.1 this morning, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Lanny

07:45 BS 8.0 I’ll take THAT after a few days of waking up high!  Only a wee bit bunged this morning!

On the mend & only after breakfast was high yesterday, 14.9, & the rest was 8.0 before eating & 10.4 after! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 today.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today. Trip to caravan showed all was fine, phew!!
New oven arriving tomorrow and telephone call with consultant so should fine out if he is definitely going to do my next op, fingers crossed.
Have a good Sunday x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.7 fine

Turned out the large chocolate Easter egg early this morning. All very good apart from the edges which seem a bit uneaven. Need to think about that. Hmmm. Great fun. Great big mess!!!

Today it is very cold. Not sure if I will go out for a walk or not. I really don't like the cold. My sister though thrives in it.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing. Me I'm staying in the warm (for now).


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.1 this morning after homemade butter chicken and 1/4 pack of microwaveable rice, so pleased with that.  Off for my run soon then a lovely 3hr yoga session this afternoon, followed by a lovely roast beef dinner that everything will be done in the slow cooker.

@eggyg - someone mentioned North Norfolk yesterday as a nice destination, if you haven’t been there I can confirm it is beautiful as I go every year for a week and went twice last year.  

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

We were expecting to have my brother’s dog next week while they jetted off to Tenerife. She’s a sweetie but our house is tiny and already contains two dogs  and apparently she howls the house down when left alone. Text from bro this morning saying plans have changed...PHEW!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.


----------



## rebrascora

Top o' the morning to you all! I don't feel that optimistic but I am trying to kid myself!

Disappointing 8.1 BUT.... I didn't need JBs or insulin corrections overnight and my graph looks like a saggy washing line, so I have "Dawn" visiting this morning which is very unusual. Back up to 3 units of Lev last night as I didn't walk much yesterday.
Lost control of my diet again yesterday which is worrying..... that's twice since the turn of the year after nearly 3 years of sainthood .
Got to my yard yesterday afternoon to find someone had smashed the bottom 2 slates off my stable roof on the road side..... Almost certainly an HGV driver who will have pulled over to go to the shop and carelessly opened his door onto it. Really, really chewed off as I spent all my savings £20,000 on a complete new roof a few years ago! Anyway, that made me stressed and when I am stressed I want to eat, so went to the shop next door and bought a chicken Tikka sandwich in a white poppy seed bun. Injected but levels were a bit too high to eat, so did a few chores and ate on 6.6 with a downward arrow. I don't normally eat bread and don't often have lunch but I assumed a white bun would release glucose pretty fast like my morning yoghurt does..... I was wrong!  Half an hour later whilst feeling horses I hypoed big style (2.4 Libre, 2.9 finger prick) and couldn't contain the hypo hunger. Ate everything in sight and drank half a litre of milk to wash it down. Of course as soon as my levels came back up I had to start injecting insulin for the over treatment and was still craving when I got home and ate more bad stuff. Just totally lost it! I must have injected 5 or 6 lots of insulin (2-3 units at a time) to cover the stuff I guzzled. Looked like I had it contained in single figures for about 3 hours afterwards but then started to climb and hit 13 before I got it down into range and things stabilized. It wiped me out for the day and I didn't even enjoy the sandwich that much and I am still stressing about the roof this morning, so no benefit to the whole incident...... Trying to ignore the fact that I did enjoy guzzling a whole bar of chocolate and some very dry medool dates that my sister sent over for the chickens. It was just comfort eating! Really need to get back on top of my low carb diet as these episodes are how I was before I got diabetes and I can't afford to go back to that chaotic, carb laden gluttony.
Anyway, back on the wagon today and hopefully going to find a nice secure place on it where I can't fall off again. Hope everyone has a good Sunday!..... I have a roof to fix added to my 101 list of jobs!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 8.something before breakfast but 13.something when I got up at just after 5am, this is why I can't wake in "normal" levels as it just isn't safe 

Had a sensor end on day 12 yesterday, the terms & conditions had been updated and whilst I know accepting them mucks up a sensor it wouldn't allow me to reject them so yet another replacement on the way xx


----------



## sg295

Morning everyone,

6.2 and slowly rising on the libre today!

Started to sneak back up a little bit again but still happy with it!

@rebrascora sorry hear about what sounds like rather a nightmare for you yesterday! Hope today is better for you x

Have a great day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 after a lie in until 9 o’clock! Must have been the really busy day I didn’t have yesterday! 

Off for a MRI on my head this afternoon, and no, it’s not to see if I have a brain, already had that “ joke” from Mr Eggy. Some of you may remember my dizzy spells and strange noises in my ears I suffered from last year, the MRI is to make sure there’s no nasty tumour causing the problems. I’m pretty sure there isn’t but they’re dotting the Is and crossing the Ts. I’m going to walk there as it’s a lovely sunny and not too cold day, should get 7 miles or so in. Must remember to remove my Libre sensor, I’m annoyed about that as I’ve five days left on it. 

Hope everyone has sunshine today too.


----------



## eggyg

Forgot to say, thanks for all the recommendations for Suffolk/ Norfolk. We’ve booked somewhere. Fort William/Glencoe! Sorry, but the pull of Scotland was just too strong. We’ve got ourselves a wee But and Ben on the shores of Loch Linnhe end of April, before the midges arrive! Isolated, five miles away from the nearest village store and we need to take a ferry to get there. Perfect. 
Maybe later in the year for Suffolk.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning  at 7:06 BG for me was 10.9 so only a very tiny amount above my target. 12u tresiba done.

Bedtime BG at 00:11 was 10.8 after 2 lots of below target treatment for 4.9 at 23:26 then 4.7 at 23:51. Had a bag of wotsits 8g carbs at bedtime. No humalog.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## janw

6.6 again this morning. Looking after our granddaughter later on this afternoon, mummy and daddy going to the cinema to see Spiderman, so nana will be down on the floor playing, hoping she can get back up again - if I'm not on here by tonight please send supplies and a young fireman or two, thank you :')


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning and I’m off to buy seeds to bake a loaf of low carb seeded bread.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... lovely blue sky... but yesterday started like that then decided to rain stair rods in the freezing cold just as we arrived at Morrisons for a shopping trip.

5.6 this morning.  Quite pleased as I rejigged my basals for 4 hours starting at 5 am.  Think I need to re-do the next hour or so as I've just had a warning that BG has dropped to 4.2 and I see a pattern emerging.

@eggyg good luck with the MRI.

@rebrascora what a nightmare... hope today is better for you.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 6.8 despite libre waking me saying i was in the 12s overnight. Finger pricks showed i was low 9s so ended up turning the alarm off so i could sleep.

This morning i tested positive on 2 LFTs. Noooo!! Yesterday i was negative. How does that work? I just don't get it.


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all, 6.4 this morning - although I have been up a couple of hours (but haven't eaten)

Have a lovely Sunday

Nick


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> Morning all. Woke to a 6.8 despite libre waking me saying i was in the 12s overnight. Finger pricks showed i was low 9s so ended up turning the alarm off so i could sleep.
> 
> This morning i tested positive on 2 LFTs. Noooo!! Yesterday i was negative. How does that work? I just don't get it.


I suppose that is how the virus is getting passed around, if people only have to test for work or other purposes every other day or few days they could be positive for a couple of days before they get a positive test. B....r isn't it.
I hope you get away with minimal symptoms and stay well.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Morning all. Woke to a 6.8 despite libre waking me saying i was in the 12s overnight. Finger pricks showed i was low 9s so ended up turning the alarm off so i could sleep.
> 
> This morning i tested positive on 2 LFTs. Noooo!! Yesterday i was negative. How does that work? I just don't get it.


Oh no. Hope you’re actually ok.


----------



## Bexlee

6.9 for me today. 

Exam papers to mark best crack in I’ve done everything to avoid it so far! 

Have a good rest of the day all


----------



## Bloden

Oh no! @freesia. How are you feeling?


----------



## SueEK

@freesia sorry to hear this and hope your symptoms are minimal. Hugs to you xx


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Oh no! @freesia. How are you feeling?


I'm not too bad really. It just started with a headache then a snuffly cold feeling. I tested negative yesterday so it was a bit of a shocker today. I only have a slight headache now and a bit of tightness on the chest, though thats because i forgot my inhaler this morning in all the fuss. It just feels like a minor cold. Thank you for asking.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Oh no. Hope you’re actually ok.


I'm ok, thank you. Very frustrated that i'll be inside the next few days though.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 today, a respectable wake up following a hypo just after midnight
woke up sweating and was 3.9, that reminds me need to get more lift glucose chews 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 yet again this morning. And it’s freezing cold here today. You can almost hear the ice in the air.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.3 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on a finger prick, will put on a new sensor after my shower. 

Ended up walking eight miles yesterday to and from the hospital. MRI went as well as can be expected, very, very noisy but surprisingly relaxing. Weird! TBF my last MRI was on a shoulder and I was in excruciating pain as you obviously can’t move. So this was one was quite pleasant. 

Childcare day today so another day of Duggie, Twirly Woos and Teletubbies! We’ve both found ourselves humming and/or singing these theme tunes even when Zara isn’t here! 

Have a Happy Monday everyone. It’s a cold one.


----------



## Gwynn

This is not going to be one of my normal more positive posts.

My daughter has informed me that her daughter, at 3 years old, has Covid and is not well.

I am getting a lot fed up with this crappy life. Seriously ill wife, poorly daughters daughter, total isolation for me. Not happy at all.

BG for what it's worth 5.0

Rant over


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. 
10.2 then 7.5 this morning (first time up was because of the coughing and sore throat. managed to fall asleep again after a while of being up and sitting up).

@eggyg glad the MRI went okay 
@Gwynn hope the little one feels better soon. Hopefully she's on the mend quick.
@freesia also hope you kick covid's butt too

Have a good day peeps


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, unexpectedly close to the red zone for me, despite reduced basal last night. Two glasses of red wine have an awful lot to answer for!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

Oh no, lots of people seem to be under the weather this morning - I hope you’re all feeling better asap, especially your granddaughter @Gwynn. 

Got my first Zoom with my new Ffrind Siarad (Welsh conversation buddy) this afternoon. I hope I don’t cause her too much listener strain. She can always have a lie-down afterwards.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here, unexpectedly close to the red zone for me, despite reduced basal last night. Two glasses of red wine have an awful lot to answer for!


NICE guidelines should recommend red wine on prescription!


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. A higher 10.9 for me this morning.
@Gwynn i hope your granddaughter feels better soon.
@gll you sound under the weather too. I hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 this morning, but I know why so won’t do that again. I am aching all over from my yoga session yesterday, but another run and yoga class today

@Gwynn - sorry to hear about your granddaughter, I hope she is feeling better soon.

@freesia - hoping you feel better soon.

@eggyg - pleased to hear the MRI wasn’t too stressful.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 this morning and back to icy weather. 

Dez


----------



## Kopiert

Happy beginning of the week - 7.2 - but delayed again with the dog. so not a feet-on-the-floor reading!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I'm joining @Kopiert with a 7.2 today

Very chilly and due to the gaps around and under the front door and living room door there's a right draught, our under door draught excluder got binned the other week as it tore ans I ordered a new one supposedly with 2 day delivery and was supposed to be expected Wednesday-Friday, apparently it's sitting at the Hermes delivery depot and has been since Thursday so not happy about that as could really do with it! 

I changed my Novorapid cartridge on Saturday and many will remember I used to get this on serial prescription but asked for it to go back on repeat as I was building a lot of stock, well it was the last cartridge in that box and it was dispensed in December 2020!    xx


----------



## Lanny

08:40 BS 8.6 And I FEEL more or less back to normal!  I felt it last night & fancied a Chinese takeaway so, had a kung po king prawn.  Only had whatever sauce that clung to the prawns as I fished them out with the rice & under bolused it a bit but, it was yummy!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm joining @Kopiert with a 7.2 today
> 
> Very chilly and due to the gaps around and under the front door and living room door there's a right draught, our under door draught excluder got binned the other week as it tore


rolled up towel or blanket to block until the new one comes? nothing worse than getting cold feetsies with draughts


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> rolled up towel or blanket to block until the new one comes? nothing worse than getting cold feetsies with draughts


Unfortunately the cat doesn't leave them alone if we do that! Don't know why he can't just leave them as he was wary of the excluder when we first got it and gave it a glower and a wide berth whenever he walked passed it for weeks! And rolled up items are only useful when someone is in the room lol xx


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning. A better 6.7 for me today and feeling more positive. My TIR stats are starting to improve at last instead of progressively getting worse. Just had 3 straight days of PWs (Personal Worsts). Up to 80% this morning with just 3% below. A really bad hypo day must have just dropped out of the last 7 day period, because I am sure I was something shocking like 10% below range yesterday!! Anyway I am now hopefully heading towards a new PB, but got a long way to go at the moment.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - feels like mid-day. BG at 01.45 was 5.8. Since I was ravenous and obviously not getting back to sleep I had a rather early breakfast. Would have repeated that at a sensible hour but the electrician turned up to fix the failed CH thermostat - still in kitchen with mask hanging under his nose so I am in study with window open and door shut. Having foisted on me  a programmable device when I had the house re-wired, despite my explaining at length that I wanted a simple twist job, this morning when I pointed out again that to anyone self-employed or retired i.e. those without a patterned life such devices  were useless and irritating, his response was "We're all different". I did not reply "Yes you ass**l* that is why you should listen to your customer", which I thought was very restrained of me, but simply gave a curt nod accompanied by the word "Quite." 6 years of struggling with a device which took a minimum of 30 minutes to re-set. 2 pairs of glasses and innumerable attacks on the boost button or the frenzied opening of windows....


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Good morning - feels like mid-day. BG at 01.45 was 5.8. Since I was ravenous and obviously not getting back to sleep I had a rather early breakfast. Would have repeated that at a sensible hour but the electrician turned up to fix the failed CH thermostat - still in kitchen with mask hanging under his nose so I am in study with window open and door shut. Having foisted on me  a programmable device when I had the house re-wired, despite my explaining at length that I wanted a simple twist job, this morning when I pointed out again that to anyone self-employed or retired i.e. those without a patterned life such devices  were useless and irritating, his response was "We're all different". I did not reply "Yes you ass**l* that is why you should listen to your customer", which I thought was very restrained of me, but simply gave a curt nod accompanied by the word "Quite." 6 years of struggling with a device which took a minimum of 30 minutes to re-set. 2 pairs of glasses and innumerable attacks on the boost button or the frenzied opening of windows....


I know how you feel.
We had a SMART meter that from a user point of view was hopeless, the only saving grace was it was read remotely but then we changed supplier and it was not compatible with their system. Recently they were able to install a meter but it is equally as user unfriendly.


----------



## gll

@TinaD  I can build and fully setup a pc but ask me to reprogram my CH...forget it 

Totally agree on the "should listen to customers needs" part. Maybe he had the unit on a deal and made some extra cash along the way?
Don't get me started on the masks below the nose. why bother having on on at all?

Hope you are least warm today x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, beautiful blue skies but lots of frost on the car.  Unusual for us to get frosts here in the land of palm trees!

4.9 this morning after a somewhat sleepless night fighting off lows.  Been going on since 5pm yesterday.  Despite temp basals I am sick of eating sweet rubbish e.g several Skinny Whips, stuffed dates leftover from Xmas etc which spoiled my appetite for the proper roast dinner I prepared.

@Gwynn, hope your granddaughter gets better soon.

@freesia, get well soon.

Off to get my new pump today and my left ear “syringed” by microsuction, for which we now have to pay as the GPs are not doing it any more.

Lots of virtual hugs to everyone who needs one.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  at 7:14 BG was 4.4 for me and below target so had 4 dextrose tablets and also did 12.0u of tresiba. Then at 7:30 BG was 7.2. Then at 9:43 before breakfast BG was 6.9. Had 36g of carbs and 4.0u humalog.


----------



## Gwynn

Bit of an update. Not good news. Both my daughter and her daughter are poorly she reports. Not too bad. Both feeling ill though. I will keep you all posted.

Not the best start to 2022


----------



## Gruers

Gwynn said:


> Bit of an update. Not good news. Both my daughter and her daughter are poorly she reports. Not too bad. Both feeling ill though. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> Not the best start to 2022


Hope your daughter and granddaughter fully recover very soon


----------



## Gruers

7.1 today. Op tomorrow


----------



## TinaD

Gruers said:


> 7.1 today. Op tomorrow


Best wishes for no more cancellations and a quick recovery.


----------



## gll

be thinking of ya tomorrow @Gruers 
Fingers crossed no cancelation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gruers

gll said:


> be thinking of ya tomorrow @Gruers
> Fingers crossed no cancelation and a speedy recovery.


Thank you


----------



## Gruers

TinaD said:


> Best wishes for no more cancellations and a quick recovery.


Thank you


----------



## freesia

Gruers said:


> 7.1 today. Op tomorrow


I hope the op goes ahead for you tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

My daughters op has been cancelled twice now, once the day before and once when she was on the ward waiting to go down.


----------



## sg295

Gruers said:


> 7.1 today. Op tomorrow


Wishing you all the best


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> 7.1 today. Op tomorrow


Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, all the best and sending hugs xx


----------



## janw

7.0 this morning - my fault, woke in early hours, felt peckish and ate half a Hovis cracker - could have been worse!
Been shopping and shortly going to next estate over to send parcel back to Amazon, first return I've ever had to do, but it seems simple enough. Will look for some peppermint tea whilst in the shop, forgot to add it to my list - and my own various mint plants have died down for the winter, so no freebies for me yet. The "After Eight" mint is divine, has a chocolate edge to it  I'm going to try more new mint varieties this year and some other herbs too.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning (well evening really)
Woke up for tonight’s night shift, guiding a driver up to Norwich university and back to Stansted. 
BG 5.4 so close but not quite. 
Have a good night all.


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately the cat doesn't leave them alone if we do that! Don't know why he can't just leave them as he was wary of the excluder when we first got it and gave it a glower and a wide berth whenever he walked passed it for weeks! And rolled up items are only useful when someone is in the room lol xx


Shame you can’t persuade the cat to lie there.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Shame you can’t persuade the cat to lie there.


Can't have him getting the draught, imagine how cold his head would get with wearing his plastic cone of shame!    he generally sleeps in the corner on some wrapping paper he unravelled from the roll to make a bed!  lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, a respectable 5.3 today

Have a great day, especially if yesterday you felt slapped in the face by life’s challenges


----------



## eggyg

Good morning my fine folks. A very nice round 6. When I woke for the loo at 3.30 I was 5.2, don’t suppose that counts though. 

Another day of The Baby Club, week three of our three full days of child care, only two more to go. Then it’s only 1.5 days. Don’t get me wrong, she’s a good girl but babies are very tiring and by 5 o’clock we’re cream crackered! We can’t even have a chill tomorrow as we’re getting the boiler serviced, the engineer is coming between 8-1! Any guesses at what time he’ll arrive? I’m saying 12.59! 

Walking into town with Zara after lunch to meet eldest daughter and second youngest granddaughter ( she finishes nursery at 1pm), that’ll be nice, I think, daughter wants new jeans and she’s a terrible shopper, we’ll zigzag through the town and she’ll end up getting them from the first shop she went in! Ah well, I’ll get my miles in. 

Have a great day all and good luck @Gruers for your op today.


----------



## gll

Morning all 

9.5. Was expecting worse to be honest. I swear I could look at a carb and spike yesterday. 
Anyways, feeling a little better than yesterday 

@Gruers again, keeping fingers crossed that today is a go and hoping things go smoothly x


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Good morning my fine folks. A very nice round 6. When I woke for the loo at 3.30 I was 5.2, don’t suppose that counts though.


I give you a star anyway  <3


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning everyone. 4.8 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Have been absent for a few days as I was rather poorly although I did read the forum and 'liked' where appropriate.  I was 5.3 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here, and managed to stay out of the red all night.
Hope all goes well today, @Gruers .


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.5 here!

Have a good day


----------



## DuncanLord

Good evening everyone.   
Just home from work and ready for some sleep although moving back to day work tomorrow so don’t want to sleep too long.  
Hope everyone has a good day night evening or dawn, wherever their body clock says they are.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Wishing you all the best @Gruers. 

I hope you’re better now @Michael12421.

It’s knitting this morning, then off the PO to pick up a mystery package (is it my Libre 2?) - the postie didn’t specify if it was for me or OH on his scrawled note. Exciting stuff!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.6 this morning. 

@Gruers Hope today goes well. 
@Gwynn  thinking of you and hope your daughter and granddaughter make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gwynn

Well yesterday was a bit odd. Bad news, good news. 

The good news is that after a bit of chasing I now have my second eye operation booked for the end of January. Why did I have to chase them?

The bad news is that I have to self isolate from now until the op. I cannot leave the house. Last time it drove me potty. I need to get out to exercise and get some space.

The good news is that in spite of the cold yesterday I went out for 161 minutes of exercise on the beach. I will miss it, but it is only for 10 days. Sigh.

Still, BG this morning a decent 4.8. Nowhere near the HS though.

Very foggy out there this morning. Glad I am staying in. I think.

Have a great day whatever you are doing or, like me, not doing


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose today. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

@Gruers - hope the op goes ahead today and goes well

@Gwynn - good news on getting the date for your eye, hope your daughter and granddaughter are doing ok.

5.9 for when consider the last thing I ate before bed was a jam doughnut washed down with hot chocolate I am very surprised and pleased with that number.  Nothing much to report today other than a day of work and a 30 mins arm session with light dumbbells.

have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 10.6. Covid is definitely playing havoc with my levels now. Yesterday i was out of target most of the day, despite corrections, nothing worked. Last night, i had 2u correction before bed, 1u extra basal and 2u overnight, and still spent almost all night in the 14s! Keytones 0.1 so at least thats ok.

So far, symptoms have been different each day. Saturday afternoon started with a bad head and tiredness, Sunday felt ok, yesterday i had a heavy chest and needed my inhaler a few times, was snuffly and had a slight cough. Today i've just woke and i ache. I seem to be going through them all   .

@Gruers good luck for today. I hope all goes well.
@eggyg congrats on your early HS


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me and still no sign of the draught excluder or Bruce's present being posted xx


----------



## harbottle

4.7 despite being naughty and having a couple of oat cakes and crackers with cottage cheese not long before I went to bed.


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning, that surprised me as was expecting it a lot higher - homemade chicken biryani with real basmati rice, BG was still up at 8.5 at 2 hours after .... fully understand how diabetes makes no sense at all! Oh well, I did enjoy my naughty dinner that I seldom make these days. Back to better behaviour today.
Flipping freezing again, still hitting -1 right now, with a high of 5 expected - wow! No plans to go out at all today, but you never know what might happen.
Have a good day all - and I hope those who are poorly will soon be better and those expecting hospital treatment/ops will be well catered for and back home fast.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  At least it’s dry, if grey.

7.3 this morning, at least it was a nice straight line overnight - after the previous night of stubborn lows.

I shall spend the afternoon watching the Omnipod video tutorials in advance of doing the video conference training tomorrow.

@Gruers hope all goes well today.

@Gwynn pleased to hear about your op.  Chin up, sure you will pass the 10 days somehow.


----------



## TinaD

A lovely blue sky here this morning - hope everyone is enjoying the same. A lousy night but an OK 5.5 this morning. Must have a new postman - couldn't find the mail - eventually located it in post box...Usual postie pops it into the conservatory and has a chat with the dog


----------



## Lanny

10:28 BS 7.8!  It feels GREAT to be back in the 7’s again: could have been yesterday, I suppose; naughty the night before & scuppered THAT but, it was SO nice having a takeaway that I can’t really complain!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Finally bought on iTunes & saw yesterday No Time To Die!  I had been waiting since the cinema release for it to become available on iTunes & then, forgot about it: remembered checking before Christmas when it was only available to rent for £15.99; the MOST OUTRAGEOUSLY EXPENSIVE rental price I’ve ever seen & BOY! did the reviews, quite rightly, complain about that! Now, it’s back down to the usual £4.99 for rental & I bought the HD version for the usual £13.99! It’s also the biggest file I’ve ever downloaded, took nearly an hour, at 8.12 GB on my iPad!

The last Daniel Craig Bond film &, for me, iNo Time To Die was the reverse of Casino Royale in that I really enjoyed the first half of it & a bit bored of the second half: other way round for Casino Royale as I was very bored of the first half & really enjoyed the second half; the repetitive violence of the action sequences tends to switch me off & bores me!  But, having said that I DID really enjoy the sequence with the fairly new agent Paloma & that fight scene in her elegant & tight evening gown: reminiscent of Lara Croft in a level of Tomb Raider Chronicles; Lara Croft had to rip the sides of HER gown though & Paloma kept her’s intact! I’ll miss Daniel Craig as James Bond & I wonder how or if the Bond films continue on?


----------



## SueEK

@Gruers hope all went well for you today and you are comfortable 
@Gwynn good to hear you have your date
@freesia sorry to hear you are going through the gamut of Covid symptoms and that they bugger off pronto x
Didn’t have time to post my 7.5 this morning.  Our new double oven turned up yesterday complete with dried up food throughout, needless to say it was refused and complaint made. 
Spoke to consultant, op going ahead but not very happy about possible results, I’m caught between the devil and the deep blue sea, hey ho, what do you do!!!
Just realised I missed my 3rd diaversary on Sunday.
Hope you all had a good day xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening to you all  at 7:06 my BG was 9.3 and within my target .  Did 12.0u tresiba.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

Happy Wednesday Everybody


----------



## SueEK

An unsurprising 8.3 after an evening of eating rubbish.  Have a good day all x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 

BG 4.5 a bit low but ok

I got a letter yesterday for a diabetic eye appointment at a local hospital this coming March. Over a year after diagnosis. They have no clue that I am having cararact surgery. Not sure if it will muck up their tests or not. We will see. (Pun intended)

I am on day 2 of self isolation. Not sure I want to go out in the cold but the fact that I cannot go out really bugs me!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here, oops. Combination of reduced basal and a protein snack at bedtime. One or the other, not both, I think!


----------



## Bloden

Gwynn said:


> I am on day 2 of self isolation. Not sure I want to go out in the cold but the fact that I cannot go out really bugs me!


It’s a pain when you’re used to exercising, I know, but you’re doing it to protect nhs staff. Before my OH’s recent procedure, we exercised by crawling up the walls LOL.  

Morning all.  5.1 here.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 8.1 today, not surprising given the humongous messy burger that my wife bought m yesterday evening - she had a bad day at work.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.3 for my today.


----------



## ColinUK

Potentially triggering content. 

5.8 this morning for me. 
And good to see @KARNAK posting yesterday!

Talking of yesterday it was an awful day. 
New meds to soothe the edges of the ptsd and advice from the gp to take them in the morning - forgot to mention that they’d put me to sleep. Couldn’t keep my eyes open at work after about an hour so came home. 
Also found out that a dear friend had died early Sunday morning. Truly charming man who leaves behind his equally charming wife and three young children. Hugely intelligent but never used his intellect to do anything other than uplift, support, defend or inspire. 
What his family are going through I can’t imagine. His father died only about a month ago as well.


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

5.1 here (the lowest I’ve had in ages!)

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this mild morning. Up, dressed, showered and breakfasted already, now awaiting the BG engineer. It should be against the law that retired folks have to do this! 

Off to Tesco once I’m un-discombobulated, Mr Eggy can deal with the boiler man. 

Have a great day. 
@ColinUK so sorry about your friend, life can be so cruel.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A very high 13.3 for me this morning, caused by Covid. Insulin isn't working to bring it into line overnight, though through the day it does drop some. Only 33% in target for 24 hours. The high levels feel worse than anything.

@ColinUK i'm sorry to hear about your friend. Its so sad when someone iss so obviously caring and cared for.


----------



## eggyg

Oooh I’m annoyed. Had a text just before 8 from BG reminding us of our appointment. Just had another text to say they’re delayed due to an urgent appointment. They will be in touch when they’re back on schedule!  Does that mean today, tomorrow, next year?  This appointment was originally November and they didn’t turn up, when I rang they said they were busy so had changed it to January, they had just omitted to let us know! We haven’t had a service since November 2019, blooming Covid! First world problems I know, but it’s so unprofessional. Rant over!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

back in the low numbers this morning with a 4.2. 

Dez


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 8.8

Blood test day today. I suppose that means I should go get ready to face the world 

@ColinUK Sorry about your sad news. Wish I could attach a hug to this post for you to download x
@freesia Hope today is an improvement x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 today xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning everyone. 5.00 on the nose this a.m. How lovely to have the CH under control - new thermostat working a treat. Wish our bodies were as easy. Wouldn't it be lovely if one could have a "glucostat" to twiddle up and down?


----------



## janw

oh look 6.6 again, thought it'd be higher after a bad day yesterday - son bought me fries from MaccyD's and I only meant to eat a few, but..... and then I had two chocolate eclairs as I didn't want them to go out of date and be wasted.... climbing back on the bandwagon today and going to hold on tighter! I might need to be strapped down if my naughtiness continues!
Not so cold today but rain expected later.
Have a good day


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

6.5 today after a bad day eating wise, I was hungry all day.

@ColinUK - so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me but 2 corrections needed overnight when I drifted into double figures twice, despite a basal increase and far too much alcohol.   My liver is perfectly capable of multitasking apparently! Battled high levels most of the day yesterday too but then I haven't exercised for a couple of days.... so much for New Year's resolutions!

Need to get myself hauled back to better results as I have a consultant (telephone) appointment next month and I don't want him to be looking at my Personal Worst results!   

@Gruers Hope things went ahead for you yesterday and all went smoothly. Hope you aren't too sore this morning.

@ColinUK So very sorry to hear that you lost a good friend and the world lost a good man. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Well yesterday was a bit odd. Bad news, good news.
> 
> The good news is that after a bit of chasing I now have my second eye operation booked for the end of January. Why did I have to chase them?
> 
> The bad news is that I have to self isolate from now until the op. I cannot leave the house. Last time it drove me potty. I need to get out to exercise and get some space.
> 
> The good news is that in spite of the cold yesterday I went out for 161 minutes of exercise on the beach. I will miss it, but it is only for 10 days. Sigh.
> 
> Still, BG this morning a decent 4.8. Nowhere near the HS though.
> 
> Very foggy out there this morning. Glad I am staying in. I think.
> 
> Have a great day whatever you are doing or, like me, not doing


The preop isolation policy seems to vary in different places or it may depend on what is being operated on. Both myself and OH only had to isolate after we had had the PCR test which was within 72 hours of surgery. But the surgery was on the lower half of the body.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to mention that I treated myself to an early 55th birthday present on Monday and got my ear pierced!



I was a big brave boy and they gave me a sweet afterwards. 

I’ve still not told my parents!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to mention that I treated myself to an early 55th birthday present on Monday and got my ear pierced!
> 
> View attachment 19767
> 
> I was a big brave boy and they gave me a sweet afterwards.
> 
> I’ve still not told my parents!


Cool! Or is it not cool to say "cool" anymore? Who knows? Either way, good for you and well done on being brave lol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to mention that I treated myself to an early 55th birthday present on Monday and got my ear pierced!
> 
> View attachment 19767
> 
> I was a big brave boy and they gave me a sweet afterwards.
> 
> I’ve still not told my parents!


Lovely, strange how even as adults we think about how our parents will react.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Lovely, strange how even as adults we think about how our parents will react.


Mine will initially flip and then mum will say something about it being a fad or silly and that I’ll grow out of it. Then I’ll tell her that what I really want is a single pearl drop so I can live out my fantasy of being a landlocked pirate.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> what I really want is a single pearl drop so I can live out my fantasy of being a landlocked pirate


Love the idea! Go for it if thats what you want.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:24 BG was 12.4 and above target. Reason unknown. 12.0u tresiba done. Should really have done a correction because at 9:35 before breakfast BG was 13.1 so at this point did 4.5u humalog for food and 1.5u correction.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Love the idea! Go for it if thats what you want.


It worked for Shakespeare, Francis Drake, Harry Styles etc… single baroque drop pearl so it’s got that natural teardrop shape.


----------



## ColinUK

Love how this thread always stays so on topic! 

Granted it’s often me driving it off into the unknown and I’m glad you lot come along for the ride


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Mine will initially flip and then mum will say something about it being a fad or silly and that I’ll grow out of it. Then I’ll tell her that what I really want is a single pearl drop so I can live out my fantasy of being a landlocked pirate.


go for it.  Shows the different generations, my dad would have been the same over me getting a tattoo, whereas my kids didn't even think about what me or hubby thought about piercings or tattoos, they just went ahead with what they wanted to do without worry.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 8.2 staying higher as a few days being too low.

Sorry for your loss Colin, I buried two on Monday and my neighbour 
passed away last Friday.

Nice to hear from you all again a lot of new faces take care stay safe.


----------



## Lanny

10:33 BS 6.1! Wow!  And just like that I’m back into target range! Also, woke to some bright, bright sunshine peeping through a gap in my bedroom windows & I feel SO happy! I feel Sunny On The Inside & I haven’t felt like THAT in a VERY long time: possibly these last 2 years of lockdown covid pandemic; BOY! I’ll missed that feeling!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day of super bright sunshine, at least on the inside if not the outside! 

Only been to the little girl’s room, just before testing after waking, & there’s a BOUNCE in my step from that inner sunshine & I’m loving it! It’s SO nice to feel like that again!


----------



## Lanny

Ooh! Just missed your post Ted @KARNAK as I was typing & it’s nice to hear from you!


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Oooh I’m annoyed. Had a text just before 8 from BG reminding us of our appointment. Just had another text to say they’re delayed due to an urgent appointment. They will be in touch when they’re back on schedule!  Does that mean today, tomorrow, next year?  This appointment was originally November and they didn’t turn up, when I rang they said they were busy so had changed it to January, they had just omitted to let us know! We haven’t had a service since November 2019, blooming Covid! First world problems I know, but it’s so unprofessional. Rant over!


We ditched BG after being with them for over 30 years, the last visit the guy did not physically touch the boiler, he just looked at and said he would condem. It was an old boiler. We than had a new boiler fitted by the plummer that lived up the road, 4 years ago. He comes when he says he will.


----------



## Leadinglights

My 50th present to myself was a tattoo and I was scared to tell my daughters, but I said guess what I've had done and they immediately said a tattoo, obviously knew me too well.


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> my kids didn't even think about what me or hubby thought about piercings or tattoos, they just went ahead with what they wanted to do without worry.


My older daughter has several piercings and tattoos. Initially i was surprised at the lip one, but it doesn't change what a kind, caring person she is. Far too much emphasis put on looks now.


----------



## freesia

T


ColinUK said:


> Love how this thread always stays so on topic


Thats what makes it the thread/forum it is...friendly, happy, caring, funny, useful...


----------



## Grannylorraine

freesia said:


> My older daughter has several piercings and tattoos. Initially i was surprised at the lip one, but it doesn't change what a kind, caring person she is. Far too much emphasis put on looks now.





freesia said:


> T
> 
> Thats what makes it the thread/forum it is...friendly, happy, caring, funny, useful...


Totally agree,


----------



## harbottle

4.9 this morning.

I am currently addicted to peanut butter and can't go into the kitchen without having a teaspoon or two. It's driving the wife mad as there are spoons in the dishwasher covered in Peanut butter which gets hard and doesn't clean off. I now have a secret spoon I carry with me for furtive dips into the peanut butter. I'm going to have to go cold turkey, as it can't be good for me.


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to mention that I treated myself to an early 55th birthday present on Monday and got my ear pierced!
> 
> View attachment 19767
> 
> I was a big brave boy and they gave me a sweet afterwards.
> 
> I’ve still not told my parents!


Looking good! Don't tell the parents until you get a stunner of an ear-ring. Then pop in, all casual like, and greet their screams of horror/abuse/astonishment  etc with a cool "Oh, this old thing? I'm still looking for a real statement piece"...


----------



## freesia

TinaD said:


> Looking good! Don't tell the parents until you get a stunner of an ear-ring. Then pop in, all casual like, and greet their screams of horror/abuse/astonishment  etc with a cool "Oh, this old thing? I'm still looking for a real statement piece"...


I love that idea!! Go for it @ColinUK


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> We ditched BG after being with them for over 30 years, the last visit the guy did not physically touch the boiler, he just looked at and said he would condem. It was an old boiler. We than had a new boiler fitted by the plummer that lived up the road, 4 years ago. He comes when he says he will.


He’s just arrived! Thank goodness. I’ve made him a coffee and he’s even got a KitKat, I’m not blaming him, it’s those who sit in their ivory towers. Luckily our boiler is relatively new and bought from and fitted by BG, it’s still under guarantee so all should be well!


----------



## eggyg

harbottle said:


> 4.9 this morning.
> 
> I am currently addicted to peanut butter and can't go into the kitchen without having a teaspoon or two. It's driving the wife mad as there are spoons in the dishwasher covered in Peanut butter which gets hard and doesn't clean off. I now have a secret spoon I carry with me for furtive dips into the peanut butter. I'm going to have to go cold turkey, as it can't be good for me.


You could have a much worse addiction!


----------



## eggyg

On the subject of tattoos and piercings, I’m not a massive fan of tattoos and wouldn’t get one myself but all three daughters have them. When my eldest got hers she never told me, her son, who was about 5/6 blabbed! I thought it was maybe  a tiny one but it covered her entire back! I’m blasé about it all now, middle daughter has them up her forearm, wrist, fingers, she also has loads of piercings, nose, tongue, ears, belly button. Youngest daughter, neck, abdomen and ankle tattoos.  They don’t care what I think, I’ve raised them to be independent and /or bloody minded!
@ColinUK go for the Will Shakespeare look, complete with neck ruffle, surely your parents wouldn’t mind you emulating our famous bard.


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all!  Scramble this morning to get ready for my video conference Omnipod training so didn't have time to post.  7:30 am 6.6.  

The Omnipod is amaaaazing!  So much info available to help control!  Hope I remember it all!  Feels odd not to have a brick in my pocket and tubing tethering.

@ColinUK I send you virtual hugs.  It's awful losing a friend.

@freesia hugs to you and wishing you better soon.

@Gruers, hope all went well yesterday.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I’ve raised them to be independent


Good for them, its as it should be. My older daughter got her first on her 18th birthday and didn't tell me. I only found out because she wore a top that slipped down and showed it on her back. Now she has them up one arm, on her collarbone, thighs and shoulderblades. She has her ears pierced several times, nose, bellybutton, tongue and lip. I think she is beautiful.

Someone once told me they are addictive. They are not for me but i can appreciate some are absolutely beautiful, works of art.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Forgot to mention that I treated myself to an early 55th birthday present on Monday and got my ear pierced!


LOVE IT!!


----------



## Pattidevans

Hubby got his ear pierced some time in his 50s.  He wears a gold ring in it.  I think it's great (especially on an otherwise quite conventional looking 71 year old).

I think tattoos look lovely on young people.... though unsure how they will look when they are old.


----------



## Gruers

8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
Hi guys
I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts 
I hope to be home by weekend 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Kaylz

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
> Hi guys
> I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts
> I hope to be home by weekend
> Cheers
> Brian


Glad to hear you've finally had your op and are doing well, all the best for getting home and take it easy, sending very gentle hugs and hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
> Hi guys
> I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts
> I hope to be home by weekend
> Cheers
> Brian


So pleased it’s all over and done with. Just take it easy, don’t run before you can walk. Once you’ve recovered you’ll feel like a new man. Good luck.


----------



## ColinUK

harbottle said:


> 4.9 this morning.
> 
> I am currently addicted to peanut butter and can't go into the kitchen without having a teaspoon or two. It's driving the wife mad as there are spoons in the dishwasher covered in Peanut butter which gets hard and doesn't clean off. I now have a secret spoon I carry with me for furtive dips into the peanut butter. I'm going to have to go cold turkey, as it can't be good for me.


Cold turkey and peanut butter sounds like  the basis for many an eastern inspired supper dish!


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Looking good! Don't tell the parents until you get a stunner of an ear-ring. Then pop in, all casual like, and greet their screams of horror/abuse/astonishment  etc with a cool "Oh, this old thing? I'm still looking for a real statement piece"...


I see them at least once a fortnight so they’ll spot this before I can go all Pat Butcher!


----------



## ColinUK

@Gruers  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. 
No doubt you’ll be feeling battered and bruised a bit after such major surgery but hopefully you’ll also be feeling better soon than you did beforehand. 

Most important question relating to hospital stays of course though is what’s the food like?!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @Gruers some ordeal of an operation, take care recover in
you`re own time we are all rooting for you.
Ted.


----------



## freesia

@Gruers, pleased to hear it all went well. Rest and get well now. Take care.


----------



## Gruers

ColinUK said:


> @Gruers  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
> No doubt you’ll be feeling battered and bruised a bit after such major surgery but hopefully you’ll also be feeling better soon than you did beforehand.
> 
> Most important question relating to hospital stays of course though is what’s the food like?!


The food isn’t great but I’ve had worse but non diabetic, the staff are great though


----------



## sg295

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
> Hi guys
> I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts
> I hope to be home by weekend
> Cheers
> Brian


Sounds like quite the ordeal!

Wishing you a speedy recovery, take care


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 7.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
> Hi guys
> I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts
> I hope to be home by weekend
> Cheers
> Brian


Wishing you a full and swift recovery


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I should have posted an hour ago but got bogged down doing other stuff on my computer. No early-bird gold star this morning then.

BG 4.6 at 4:30am

Today is day 3 of self isolation, just one more week to go. Thinking of Blodens excellent exercise suggestion 'crawling up the walls'.....aghhhhh.

My wife suggests going up and down the stairs as a good form of exercise. I think wandering in and out of the kitchen and picking up heavy treats sounds much more fun.

I might ponder a more difficult update to the App....or not

Gruers: good to hear that all went well and that you are now recovering well. The NHS are brilliant once you get them switched on.

Have a great day everyone whatever you get up to or down to.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
6.9 today


----------



## Bexlee

Gosh I’m early this morning! 6.4. 

Hope everyone is a good day.


----------



## Gruers

9.1 this morning have a great day everyone


----------



## Kopiert

Well my morning roller coaster continues 5.2 today!

Good morning all


----------



## Kopiert

Gruers said:


> 8.1 this morning and 7.1 3 hours later
> Hi guys
> I had my op yesterday (2x bypass and an Aotic valve.) I went into ICU and slept but at 11:30 today I went back to Chelmer ward. They say they are pleased with my progress and tomorrow I start walking. I’m tired and have lost my hunger feel a bit sick and have a pee bag attached, my sternum is broken and hurts
> I hope to be home by weekend
> Cheers
> Brian


Good luck with the recovery


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.9 for me today. Well done Kopiet!t


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. I’ve got a Review appointment with the new surgery nurse this morning, I’ve not met her before, my previous nurse has retired. I’ve already had bloods, which I discussed on the telephone with the hospital, and foot tickling, BP, long list of tick boxes etc done by a surgery HCP, so goodness knows what there is left to do. Apparently she can do my Medication review, though, so that will save a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.8 here.

Great to hear things went well @Gruers - hope you’re home again asap. 

All this doubling-up @Robin seems so wasteful of nhs resources. Last year, I spoke to the hospital consultant one day and my surgery’s nurse practitioner the next - two different people, same conversation. Hope the newbie’s up to scratch!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 
take ya pick this morning. 
10.6 at 3am when I was up coughing and had to get up for a bit to clear my chest (was gross, that's all that needs to be said about that) 
10.2 at 8am (grossness is in progress again)

Going to get some brekkie and meds and see if we can convince my body to sort itself out a bit .

@Gruers glad you weren't rescheduled again and are done and back on the ward. Wishing you the speediest of speedy recoveries x
@Kopiert  Nice HS this morning


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Kopiert on that HS.

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.3 today

Bruce's birthday today and the company I bought his darts from still haven't posted them, apparently it's peak season and they aim to post within 3-4 working days, this is the 5th working day since ordering and it's still processing the order 

Still no movement with the draught excluder, the seller did email Hermes but it could take 3 days for them to hear back from Hermes so we'll just freeze a little while longer    xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 10.9 today. Slightly lower than the last few mornings but still a lot higher than i like. Could it be the infection going or the extra unit i had just before midnight? Fingers crossed they're settling down. I felt so much better yesterday, i just want levels to settle now. 

@Kopiert congrats on the HS


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! 5.7, which I’m very pleased with as had RICE last night, along with mashed potatoes, my nemesis. I bunged in an extra one unit of bolus. Seems to have done the trick, had a text book flatfish on the ol’ Libre graph. 

Unlike yesterday, where I was up dressed etc by 8. I’ve just got up, patiently ( NOT) waiting for my NovaNotsoRapid to kick in before having my brekkie. It’ll be nearly lunch time! 

Nothing special planned, ironing and watching rubbish on the telly, bit of housewifery, I may flick a duster about and halfheartedly push the Shark around. I’m not a big fan of cleaning. I do the bare minimum incase we have visitors! 

Have a great day, it’s frosty up here again. Brrr! 
@Kopiert congratulations on your HS.


----------



## SueEK

6.6 this morning, off to exciting Sainsbury’s soon and meeting up with a friend later for a coffee.
Have a good day everyone x
@Gruers so pleased to hear all went well. Wishing you a speedy recovery x
@ColinUK love the new earring, what a brave boy lol.  I know what you mean about disapproving parents. I bought an ankle chain when I was in my early 20s and my mother went bonkers, saying that is what prostitutes used to wear, I was so annoyed I went and bought another one for the other ankle!!
@Kopiert congrats on the HS


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 5.3 this morning for me with no corrections or JBs required overnight again so hopefully I am getting back on track with things.

@Kopiert Many congratulations on your House Special this morning. 

@freesia Good to hear that you are feeling a bit better and levels are coming down slightly. Fingers crossed you are over the worst.

@gll Hope your chest clears soon and you get some undisturbed sleep.

@Gruers Sounds pretty uncomfortable but the important thing is that you are now well on the road to recovery. Hopefully it will be plain sailing.

@ColinUK Can't wait to see your "Man with the Pearl Earring" look! Go for it!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 4.6 this morning. Had a load of blood tests yesterday so asked for an HbA1C whilst they had the needle in - I believe in multi-tasking.  Afterwards the young nurse demonstrated to me how very little people know about T2 diabetes control by diet with her questions about what I could eat, including in her list, believe it or not, sugar...After providing her with the list of restrictions got the response "Ooh I couldn't do that...": very encouraging!  Considering the billions of the NHS budget spent annually on diabetic treatment and amputations it would surely be worth providing  at least minimal training to nursing staff?


----------



## janw

Despite feeling crap with the sore throat I only hit 6.2 this morning, even though I was munching on bags of Quavers last night as I couldn't face anything else, so at least my BG is behaving well. It feels a bit better this morning, but that could still be the effects of the paracetamol I swallowed at 6.00am.....time will tell when that wears off.
Have a good day x


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. I’ve got a Review appointment with the new surgery nurse this morning, I’ve not met her before, my previous nurse has retired. I’ve already had bloods, which I discussed on the telephone with the hospital, and foot tickling, BP, long list of tick boxes etc done by a surgery HCP, so goodness knows what there is left to do. Apparently she can do my Medication review, though, so that will save a doctor's appointment.


I have not had a Doctors Medication review for years.Mine have all been done by the practice Pharmacist.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.3 today which I was pleased with as I ate a very lovely mushroom risotto at 8.30pm last night.

@Kopiert - congratulations on your HS
@Gruers - pleased to hear you had your surgery and are back on the ward,I hope you continue to recover well.
@freesia, @gll and @janw - hope you all start to feel better soon.
@Kaylz - so annoying when orders are not fulfilled and delivered, I have just had a delivery this morning of something that was posted on 26th November, I had been in contact with the company and the replacement arrived earlier this week.  My Car Insurance renewal documents posted before Christmas arrived today, luckily as that is also online I was able to see the renewal price and pay.  
@Gwynn and @Bloden - how many calories do we reckon this climbing the walls uses, just wondering for future reference.

Have a good day everyone, love to you all.

Nearly the weekend all.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this bright and cold morning. 

@Kaylz Couldn’t they just fly the darts to you and Bruce? 

(That was funnier in my head!)

——————————————

I’ve self referred back to IAPTS today as my mental health has taken a battering since November and my ptsd symptoms are back. 

I put a brave face on it most of the time but I need, I’m not quite sure what I need, not ‘help’ per se but more ‘guidance’ and ‘reassurance’ I guess. 

Last year was such a paradigm shift for me that I’m struggling to map my way through this landscape without getting lost. 

I know that it’s a process and it’s only been a very short while since I started working my way through it so it’s no wonder it’s taking time, and I’m certain I’ll get through it no matter how lost I might get at times.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> I have not had a Doctors Medication review for years.Mine have all been done by the practice Pharmacist.


My GP used to waste a ten minute appointment seeing me for 30 seconds to tick a box. I once discussed it with her and she said, Oh I quite like these appointments, I get to catch up on some paperwork for the other 9 and a half minutes. Now she’s retired, the system is undergoing reorganisation, and the surgery is supposed to be having a one day a week share of a pharmacist with a whole group of surgeries. But they haven’t got one at the moment.

The review with the new nurse went well this morning, she seems more clued up on Type 1 than her predecessor. She did make one slip, though, when she asked me if I shook my Levemir pen well before injecting. 
No, I said. 
Oh, she replied, a bit taken aback, But you can see it’s uniformly cloudy, though? 
Er, no, Levemir is supposed to be clear. It is not a mixed insulin and doesn’t have a suspension in it. 
Back to school for her!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... yes it is still morning.

8.8 at 9:20 am.  Had a rollicking hypo that stretched on and off from 9pm last night until 3am.  Just couldn’t get bloods up for more than half an hour during that time, despite everything, including tea with sugar, toast, biscuits, Dextrose.  i put insulin suspend on for 2 hours, then a 30% temp basal which over-compensated, sending me up to 11 at 07:30.  The Omnipod rep had remarked during the training session that insulin absorption may be enhanced by placing the pod on the “virgin” territory of my arm.  The nurse said she’d not heard of that.... I can testify that the rep was right!  Ah well, now we know, but it’s ruined my time in range and flat lines.

Retinopathy check this afternoon, first since May 2019.



@Gruers so glad it went well, hope recuperation is quick.

@Kopiert CONGRATULATIONS on the HS.

@gll and @freesia hoping you seen feel better.


----------



## Lanny

10:58 BS 7.1  Happy enough with that as it’s more or less in range!

The Sunny On The Inside feeling didn’t last the WHOLE day yesterday but, I enjoyed it while I had it: rather aptly until the sunshine went grey in the afternoon!  I don’t know why the sunshine on my face made me wake HAPPY yesterday but, it does show that I CAN still wake up like that; just not in these last two years! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

After rewatching the 4 out of 5 Daniel Craig Bond films, hated Quantum of Solace, the last few days, I decided to try reading the Ian Fleming books. After some googling I discovered that Fleming only wrote 14 in total with 2 of them being collections of short stories & there have been other various authors penning them as approved by his estate: some of THEM, non Fleming books, have also been made into films! 

Ian Fleming died quite young of heart failure at the age of 56 in 1964 as he was a heavy drinker & smoker for most of his life: his only son, Casper, died even younger at 22 from substance abuse; his estate, with the royalties, went to his brother Peter & his descendants!

Then, on amazon & audible discovered that all 14 of those original Fleming Bond books were all recorded by an all star cast in 2012:- Dan Stevens, Bill Nighy, Hugh Bonneville, David Tennant, Martin Jarvis, Rory Kinnear, Toby Stevens etc. & Rosamund Pike narrated The Spy Who Loved Me which is completely different from the film being told in 1st person by a female, in distress, & Bond only shows up halfway to save the day! 

So, I started with Casino Royale kindle book & audible companion narrated by Dan Stevens to see if I like it?  I LOVED IT! True the sexist attitudes are not PC today but, it was in the 50’s when it was written & as Dan Stevens said in his interview at the end, a much softer & romantic Bond than the films have portrayed him: there was none of those big action sequences at the start of the film either; I was very bored by the time it got to the airport sequence & the film, as in the book, didn’t start for me until M assigned him to the casino!

I have just started rather late last night & fell asleep, NOT due to it being boring I hasten to add, the next book Live and Let Die narrated by Rory Kinnear which is actually set in Harlem New York city!

I don’t know if I’ll read all of them but, give it a go: some of them are very different from the films; baccarat was changed to poker for the film & I found the rules, of baccarat, in the book completely unknown to me & confusing; even so in main land China, where only in Macau is gambling legal & only until the SAR status remains, there was an added section in the film where the rules of poker were explained!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> After some googling I discovered that Fleming only wrote 14 in total with 2 of them being collections of short stories & there have been other various authors penning them as approved by his estate: some of THEM, non Fleming books, have also been made into films


Did you know that Ian Fleming wrote the original book 'Chitty chitty bang bang' on which the film was loosely based? (And the co-writer of the screenplay was Roald Dahl).
And because of that, I’m going to have the songs from Chitty chitty bang bang stuck in my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Did you know that Ian Fleming wrote the original book 'Chitty chitty bang bang' on which the film was loosely based? (And the co-writer of the screenplay was Roald Dahl).
> And because of that, I’m going to have the songs from Chitty chitty bang bang stuck in my head for the rest of the day!


Oh no! I'm singing it already!


----------



## Bloden

((((((((Hugs))))))) @ColinUK. I hope things improve asap.


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin @freesia oh you pretty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang we love you and our chitty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang loves us too lol xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> @Robin @freesia oh you pretty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang we love you and our chitty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang loves us too lol xx


I'd just started singing something else! Thanks @Kaylz!!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I'd just started singing something else! Thanks @Kaylz!!


Sorry!  xx


----------



## sg295

Hello!

Rather a late post as I’ve had a crazy day today but 5.9 this morning.

Hope you’ve all had a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning             - 8.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A very nice 5.4 at 6am. Childcare day today, so an early morning. Not frosty today, which is a shame as yesterday was a beautiful day, sunny and frosty all day. Unfortunately I never left the house! 

The plan today is a walk to a park to see the ducks, or quacky quack quacks as Zara calls them. Then give her her first go on a swing! In my experience they all hate that first time, but soon come round, eventually. It’s a rite of passage and has to be done.

Have a fab Friday and hope those who are unwell/ in hospital are at last starting to feel better.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good Morning All
So after a week of being living nights I’m now back to sleeping at night and living days. 
For that the body has rewarded me a 5.2 this morning.   Total surprise!!!!!
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.1 this morning. Fine

No plans for today because I am self isolating. Day 4 and soooo bored, trapped, tired (!)

DuncanLord: congrats on the 5.2. My machine stops at 5.1. It's just not fair!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Gruers

10.6 this morning but hospital food is not diabetic friendly, hope to be out on Tuesday. I’ve been in since 19/12. They have looked after me very well though. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, Dawn is back with a vengeance, I was 4.5 at 2.30am.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me. Which always makes me feel like I’m an Olympic gymnast or something!

And after the Ian Fleming stuff yesterday I thought I’d post this here today.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 for me. Which always makes me feel like I’m an Olympic gymnast or something!
> 
> And after the Ian Fleming stuff yesterday I thought I’d post this here today.


Ooh you’re in trouble now! Ear worm warning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A very round 5 for me today. 
And congratulations to @DuncanLord on the House Special!

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning! I'm in the green!! Hooray, 8.6, a flattish line and a whole nights sleep. Is the viris on its way out? Will test later and see.

@DuncanLord congrats on your HS
@ColinUK, thanks for that!!! I'm going to have to listen to something rocky and loud to get that one out of my head!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Try Bat Outta Hell @freesia - my earworm nemesis!

(Is anyone else experiencing problems with the forum? It keeps freezing, v annoying).

Congrats @DuncanLord.


----------



## SueEK

Tester is playing up, changed batteries and still mucking about. 8.1 on one finger 7.1 on the other??  I’ll take the 7.1 of course. Not really sure what I’m doing today. Brain is working overtime at the moment as I’m not sure whether to go ahead with the next op but have pre-op assessment next month and forms, questionnaires arrived, feeling a touch panicky about it, just can’t seem to make a definitive decision about it all. The last one I didn’t have a choice, I had to have it, but this one is different aaargh!!
Anyway less moaning Susan.
@DuncanLord very well done on your HS
@Gruers glad to hear you are doing well and will hopefully at last get home soon xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Uh oh, they just played Bat Outta Hell on Breakfast - aw, Meat Loaf has died - my ear worm nemesis!
> 
> Morning folks.  7.1 here.


Alexa is down so that means no radio for me this morning. So that means he’s still alive I think.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Try Bat Outta Hell @freesia - my earworm nemesis


Summer of 69 usually works well, though Meatloaf is a good one. 
Oh no @ColinUK i've already started singing   !!



SueEK said:


> , feeling a touch panicky about it, just can’t seem to make a definitive decision about it all. The last one I didn’t have a choice, I had to have it, but this one is different aaargh


@SueEK is it something you could sit down with a coffee, make a list of pros and cons then leave it for a few hours before looking at it again?


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.3 for me this morning.
Well done DuncanLord.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Summer of 69 usually works well, though Meatloaf is a good one.
> Oh no @ColinUK i've already started singing   !!


I was in the audience.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 for me today

@DuncanLord congrats on the HS!

Now I'm not sure what's going on, currently have a medley of chitty chitty bang bang, Bryan Adams and Meatloaf going on in my head!   all mixed with a bit of Mud's tiger feet that I got stuck in my head last night, help!!!! haha

Got an email at 10pm saying Bruce's darts were finally being posted, odd time but hey ho! xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. 5.3 here in rural Wales. Cloudy but a dry forecast so tidying up garden beds before nipping to Tesco's for a quick click and collect to deal with the white yawning vacuum which is my fridge. Sad that Meatloaf has gone - in the days when I had to criss-cross the country to deal with planning inquiries it was always a choice between him and Verdi to encourage the right foot downwards.


----------



## freesia

TinaD said:


> Sad that Meatloaf has gone


I've read it on the newsfeed. How sad.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning all. 
5.6 for me but a massive 6 Lift tablets required overnight.... And there was me worrying about going to bed on 8.3 with my levels rising slightly. I really had to be very restrained about not sticking in another correction unit. Stuck one in at 9pm on a BG of 9 and it hardly dropped me at all and then started to rise again at 11pm so was sure I was going to be high all night. Added to that I was cold in bed and didn't sleep well which normally makers my levels go higher, so no idea why I double dip hypoed..... Only very minor 3.8s so didn't want to over treat but had to keep topping up. Anyway, 2 unit reduction in basal this morning and probably a night time reduction tonight too. 

@freesia So relieved to see you with a number in the green zone. Hope you are now on the road to full recovery.

@DuncanLord Many congrats on a long overdue HS. Even more impressive when you achieved it whilst changing over from nights to days!

@ColinUK Thanks for that! Had me bopping round the living room and singing along..... although I did also sing along to "Truly Scrumptious". I've seen Bryan live 3 times. One of my top 3 performers. Other 2 being Phil Collins.... and Freddy Mercury takes the number one spot and can't ever see him being knocked off the podium. 

@Kaylz That is a very eclectic mix and surprising considering most of those would be well before you were born!


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz That is a very eclectic mix and surprising considering most of those would be well before you were born!


All of them were, the closest to me being born being Summer Of 69 released in 84 so only 7 years before I was born lol, its the kind of stuff my mum listened to so been brought up with it and am a fan myself, there was a fab glam rock band that used to perform at the Harley event here (and were booked just for a few concerts in the town too) called The Ballroom Gitz and they did all that and it was great lol xx


----------



## gll

Good Morning Everyone
8.6 

Defo got big signs of a chest infection so looks like another fun day of doing as little as possible. Putting away the tescos delivery yesterday done me in .

Will be calling GPs later to see if bloodwork is back. Can't even predict what my hba1c will be as I had weeks without a meter, some good weeks and some really crappy ones. I'm more hoping my kidney function comes back fine and the new tablets aren't messing with that. They seemed to be helping a lot until I started with this cold.

Anyways going to work on saving the galaxy in my xbox game (Mass Effect Series). Should stop me from napping and doesn't require fully functioning lungs for anything other than the basics 

@DuncanLord woo on the HS
@freesia & @Gruers keep on feeling better

to all dropping ear worms...thanks for that  (hitting up youtube to get other songs stuck instead )


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning All

6.6 today, emergency childcare as eldest granddaughter hurt her foot and ankle at gymnastics yesterday evening, couldn't put any weight on it this morning, so have the little one as she doesn't go to pre-school on a Friday while larger one is at the walk-in centre. 

Sad news re Meatloaf, he is the singer I have seen in concert the most.  

As for Chitty Chitty Bang Bang songs, what about the Old Bamboo song, my eldest son used to love that, I had to continually wind the Video back to that song for him while he tried to reenact the dance.

@DuncanLord - congratulations on you HS.

@Gruers - hope you get home soon.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone 
I forgot to post yesterday - at 7:05 BG was 7.9 so within target .  12u of tresiba done.

This morning at 8:07 BG was 6.9 at the bottom end of within target. 12.0u tresiba done.

Bedtime BG was.......a whopping 19.4!! Reason because I forgot to do my teatime humalog of 5.5u. I hate the thought of doing fast acting insulin near to or at bedtime but I braved it out and did 2.0u correction - bolus calculator advised 3.5u

Hope everyone has a great day 

RIP Meatloaf X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A bit of a rude wordle today!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

4.1 this morning, straight line in the 6s most of the night and a gentle drift down from about 7 am to 9am.  Very different from the night before!

Retinopathy was clear at first glance by the technician...phew!

CONGRATS to @DuncanLord on the HS.

Eeek just realised the time... gotta shift it now as am going out shortly and still in my pjs.


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 19785
> A bit of a rude wordle today!


It was referring to blood monitoring, obvs!


----------



## Neonpossum

Just starting this but 5.6 this morning which was very nice for me


----------



## SueEK

@freesia definitely something I’m going to do. Had a long chat with my daughter this morning who suggested the same. Am trying to go through all different ways my bladder reacts, eg walking, going upstairs, dancing etc etc and making a note of each as consultant wasn’t 100% sure it was all stress incontinence, could possibly be bladder spasms which is treated completely differently, but could be both.  So confusing and don’t want to take the risks the op involves (particularly afterwards) if I dont need to.  Thanks for your concern though x


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin How do I access the daily "Wordie"? I feel like I am out of the loop! I looked at the link @ColinUK posted with the newspaper article but I must be a bit dim because I couldn't figure out how to actually access the quiz itself. I did a search of Wordie and got other word games but not what you have been talking about. Help please!


----------



## SueEK

@Neonpossum welcome to the thread


----------



## freesia

@Neonpossum welcome to the thread.

@SueEK you'll make the right decision for you. Just take your time (in as much as you can).

@rebrascora Freddie Mercury  and Queen is my top artist i've seen too. I been to quite a few concerts but he's definitely the standout best. I'm so looking forward to going back to gigs and the theatre again.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin How do I access the daily "Wordie"? I feel like I am out of the loop! I looked at the link @ColinUK posted with the newspaper article but I must be a bit dim because I couldn't figure out how to actually access the quiz itself. I did a search of Wordie and got other word games but not what you have been talking about. Help please!


It’s Wordle with an L. If you google it with that spelling it comes up as the top hit. Otherwise, it’s powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle (Ive also found a Wordle archive, so I’m doubly hooked now catching up on ones I missed).


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> It’s Wordle with an L. If you google it with that spelling it comes up as the top hit. Otherwise, it’s powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle (Ive also found a Wordle archive, so I’m doubly hooked now catching up on ones I missed).


There’s also Absurdle which is much more difficult as it’s not got a predetermined word as the answer.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @Neonpossum welcome to the thread.
> 
> @SueEK you'll make the right decision for you. Just take your time (in as much as you can).
> 
> @rebrascora Freddie Mercury  and Queen is my top artist i've seen too. I been to quite a few concerts but he's definitely the standout best. I'm so looking forward to going back to gigs and the theatre again.


Got tickets to see Simply Red on 8th Feb as a birthday treat. Not sure I am quite ready to go to into a stadium setting but missed out on Genesis last October because we didn't feel it was safe and really disappointed to miss it as that was the last chance to see them with Phil's failing health. My sister is dipping out on Simply Red but I think my friend will still go with me. 
I think it is getting to the stage that we need to accept that we will get it sooner or later (as you have just experienced). I just don't want to risk putting any undue strain on the NHS at the moment, which is partly why I haven't been riding my horses much as I don't want to risk an injury. If it was later in the spring, when the worst of the winter strain on the NHS is over, I think I would feel happier about such exposure in an arena and now that they are scrapping testing and vaccine passports, I feel less confident about going rather than more, so I am a bit conflicted about it. Have seen Simply Red before and they were OK but not the biggest fan, but then just going to a gig seems like a huge treat as well as a risk! Can't win! If it was Freddie and Queen, I wouldn't think twice of course!!


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin Thanks for that. Doh! Combination of bad eyesight, dirty glasses (cleaning them now) and assumption. Hopefully I can play along now and perhaps manage to solve one or two or at least puzzle over your cryptic comments on this thread and perhaps use them as pointers when I get stuck.


----------



## janw

Seems being under the weather is liked by my BG as got 6.3 this morning lol
LFT done this morning and came back negative, sore throat abating but rotten cold has now stepped up .
Online shopping done last night and being delivered later this afternoon - first time I have found an "early" space rather than a few days later or, more likely, click and collect only. Hubby has same as me now but was also complaining of pain in his back, so not sure if he has another kidney stone in the offing, he isn't looking "grey" yet, which is how he goes when it is really bad. 
Hope everyone has a good start to the weekend


----------



## gll

@Neonpossum welcome on in, we are a friendly bunch but be warned, the conversations can get a little off topic haha x

Got my login details today for mydiabetesmyway (only taken 3 months) so saved me a phonecall as my blood results are on there....hba1c - 61  (kidneys also fine wooo)


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 19785
> A bit of a rude wordle today!


Got it in 2 thanks to your little tip off!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I think it is getting to the stage that we need to accept that we will get it sooner or later


I worried about getting it, especially back in the early days of the pandemic when nothing was really known and the warnings about getting it with D were dire. This last week hasn't been anything like i expected, no doubt down to vaccinations, maybe even the waning strength/variant. If we hadn't had to do LFTs for work i would have assumed it was a bit of a cold and gone to work as normal.

I do think we have to get back to normal. The economy needs to get moving, people have suffered with their mental health, businesses have been lost and children missed chunks of their education.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 19785
> A bit of a rude wordle today!


Mr Eggy has got hooked on Wordle. He started today with sweat then groin and then got the answer!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy has got hooked on Wordle. He started today with sweat then groin and then got the answer!



I started with spear and then got it..... because Dez tipped me off it was a bit naughty!   Can see why people like it. Simple and clever!


----------



## ColinUK

Neonpossum said:


> Just starting this but 5.6 this morning which was very nice for me


Welcome to the thread! It was remiss of me not to welcome you earlier so please excuse my lapse in basic politeness and social niceties


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I judt had to have a lie in this morning until 4:45am! I woke at 4:30 am

BG 5.0 on the nose.

I notice that over the Christmas period where I indulged in some chocolate (especially as I started experimenting with it), a bit of whisky, more food than I should generally....I gained 1Kg!!! That is coming off pronto. Actually I am very surprised and pleased that it wasn't more.

I also notice again that if we make bread in the bread machine, not only does it taste delicious with a wonderful texture, but it does not upset my stomach. Before, for years, just one bite of shop bought bread would upset things terribly!!! I wonder what it is about shop bought bread that upsets things so.

Nothing planned for this 5th day of self isolation.

Have a great day whatever you get up to, or...


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  could it be that you just use “basic” bread ingredients and don’t include the additives which extend shelf life, or odd it the type of flour you use?
If I have good quality baguette then it’s minimal impact on BG (as long as it’s in moderation portion wise and not slathered in jam!) but if I pick up a cheap so-called French Stick from a certain major supermarket then my BG will rocket and my digestive system will complain.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. And rousing myself to return to park run. 

I’ve not run for a while as my mental health took a battering so retreated from the world. 

I couldn’t face going to Park Run and seeing familiar faces as I couldn’t keep up with them. So I didn’t go. Which is obviously counter productive but it’s how the mind works of course. 

So… I’m going to shower, maybe have a coffee and at least make my way to the start line. This week, honestly, if that’s all I manage then that’s a huge result. 

(I’ll get dressed between having a shower and making my way to the start line of course!)

I also have accepted that I don’t have to actually _run_ the half marathon to complete it, and complete it I will!


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, it must surely be something that is added into the shop bought bread. Thanks for that info/thought ColinUK.

Today I will use the Ninja Foodi AGAIN to cook chicken, carrots, cauliflower. Everything has a much better texture and taste using the Foodi. (I guess it's the speed of cooking using the pressure cooker)

I mean, cauliflower cooked in 2 minutes! (plus time to get up to pressure, about 5 minutes)

Last nights meal took me about 15 minutes all in from start to eating. Impressive. And my wife said it was the best food she had eaten in a long time! Impressive (or was she saying that my normal cooking is terrible?  )


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 ( think that’s the same as yesterday) at 6.30 when I woke. When I got up at 7 after lying there with a rumbling tummy and a whirring mind, I was 6.8! and I’d literally just stepped out of bed! DP is real folks!

I was planning on going cushion and curtain shopping today, much to Mr Eggy’s consternation, just to brighten up the living room. After trawling through 50, yes really, pages of cushions on the Dunelm website, I’d narrowed it down to about three, but I need 8/10 for two sofas. I decided I need to see them in “ real” life. But I was ordering myself a new iPad cover on Amazon last night and decided to look on there. I found the perfect ones ( I hope). Some aren’t coming until mid February though, and they’re only covers so need inserts, and they were a bit pricier than Dunelm. Fingers crossed they are just what I want.

So doing nowt much today now. Great, a real weekend. I miss weekends now we’re retired. 

Have a super Saturday.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.7 ( think that’s the same as yesterday) at 6.30 when I woke. When I got up at 7 after lying there with a rumbling tummy and a whirring mind, I was 6.8! and I’d literally just stepped out of bed! DP is real folks!


There’s something to be said for getting your hands on soft furnishings before you buy though. 
If Mr Eggy won’t come with you then I’ll pop round and we can go shopping together


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> There’s something to be said for getting your hands on soft furnishings before you buy though.
> If Mr Eggy won’t come with you then I’ll pop round and we can go shopping together


I know, but these ones look fab and we have nothing decent in the way of soft furnishing shops up here. I wasn’t taking him with me, his consternation was that he hates cushions! They’re his nemesis! He just throws them on the floor! The philistine!  I wish we lived closer, I’d love to go shopping with you.
These red jazzy ones are the ones I’ve ordered and the ochre one is a maybe to go with them, and I think ochre curtains too.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.0 today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6

have a great weekend everybody
whatever you are or aren’t doing


----------



## sg295

Good morning!

6.2 today.

Have an assignment due in tomorrow and although it’s mostly finished still have some work to do so better get to it!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 and a nice steady line overnight.

My OH hates cushions too @eggyg - the ones on his side of the sofa look like scrunched up tissues by the end of the day. His attempts at plumping look like a bar fight - like repeated punches to the stomach - it’s the same with pillows. Who knows?

More Welsh today - it’s a freebie  Sadwrn Siarad (usually £8!) on Zoom. 3 hours of chit chat in Welsh. Then OH has booked lunch out at a nice pub...what’s he done wrong?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 
And no clues to my fellow Wordle wordies. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Not quite freezing outside, but will still need the thermals on for riding lesson.
The cushions look lovely, @eggyg!


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> @Gwynn  could it be that you just use “basic” bread ingredients and don’t include the additives which extend shelf life, or odd it the type of flour you use?
> If I have good quality baguette then it’s minimal impact on BG (as long as it’s in moderation portion wise and not slathered in jam!) but if I pick up a cheap so-called French Stick from a certain major supermarket then my BG will rocket and my digestive system will complain.


I agree with this. Within moderation of course, but a homemade loaf certainly has a much much lower impact on my BG levels.


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Saturday - boy I need this weekend. 6.4 for me


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

7.7 but that will be the pizza we had last night, having my granddaughter yesterday while larger one was at walk in centre threw out all my plan, so no run, no dinner prep, I did do some arms and abs exercise from my Davina app then a neck and shoulder release yoga before going to bed.

Today have both granddaughters as my daughter and her partner are going to view a couple of potential wedding venues, hoping to get married next year, then to Tesco and hoping to get a 10k run in after that.

@Neonpossum - welcome, as you can see we go off the main topic a bit so p,ease feel free to join in with our general chats.

@ColinUK - please don’t worry about the times of your runs and keeping up with other people, re the 1/2 marathon I am the same as you this time, if I need to walk some of it then I will, when I was supposed to be running it in 2020, I was able to run about 18k at this point, now 10k is my longest.

@eggy- lovely cushions, although I would need to come along on the shopping trip with you and @ColinUK as well.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## SueEK

No reading this morning as machine has given up the ghost. Must try and find the same one, we have them at work so I’ll see if they will give me one but probably not as we can a different diabetes nurse, but worth a try. Want the same one as my GP does give me the strips on prescription.  
So off for an Italian tonight as daughters birthday tomorrow and we are all going out, good that I won’t be able to test tomorrow!!
Have a good day all
@eggyg loving the cushions


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.4 today

Bruce's darts can't have been posted when I got the email, 1 - it was 10pm and 2 - they were there when he got home from work yesterday! So only 1 day late and he's happy with the set I picked out the list of 5 sets he gave me, draught excluder was also delivered to his yesterday but could have done with it as it's very cold and frosty today but he was out for tea last night xx


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> No reading this morning as machine has given up the ghost. Must try and find the same one, we have them at work so I’ll see if they will give me one but probably not as we can a different diabetes nurse, but worth a try. Want the same one as my GP does give me the strips on prescription.
> So off for an Italian tonight as daughters birthday tomorrow and we are all going out, good that I won’t be able to test tomorrow!!
> Have a good day all
> @eggyg loving the cushions


Did you register it? If you did then call the manufacturer and they usually replace free of charge, even if you didn't register it it's worth a shot xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. Feeling pretty smug this morning with 4.9 and went to bed on a 5.4 so yesterday was pretty good too. Grey overcast but not raining; CH now splendidly disciplined; pain levels rock bottom. Hopefully set for an enjoyable weekend - and I wish one to you all. @ColinUK  hang in there and plod on: spring is coming. We will all be joyful and impressed when you complete your half marathon whether it takes 2 hrs or 24. It takes guts even to start.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.9 for me, although it hovered out of target for about 3-4hrs overnight. Yesterday and today's LFT still showing fainter but still positive lines for days 6 and 7. I'm hoping for a negative tomorrow and the next day so i'm "released" early, albeit only by a day or two as 10 days is up Tuesday night.

@ColinUK, go for the park run, even if you only get to the start line, its fresh air and a walk.
@Bloden enjoy your lunch
@SueEK have a nice meal tonight
@eggyg those cushions are lovely. I, too, would come cushion shopping. You'd have all our opinions, we could make it a D Club Shopping Day.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.8 for me today.
> And no clues to my fellow Wordle wordies.
> 
> Dez


Took me 4 attempts at about 1am (I'm addicted already) but I didn't need any clues thanks Dez..... Managed all on my own this time! (Proud of myself emoji   )


----------



## ColinUK

Park Run done!

About 38 mins I reckon so not terrible. I did stop to pet any/all adorable doggos which crossed my path and I ran with someone who was struggling with the hills. 

It was a tad muddy.


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning but that involved a 1 unit correction to bring me down from high 9s a couple of hours earlier and a slightly dodgy correction at bedtime on 8.8 despite no appreciable carbs last night (belly pork, broccoli and leeks) but I ate late and I had an extra piece of meat than I intended. Kept Levemir at 6 units (which hypoed me the previous night) and levels were incredibly "level" all night in the 9s until I jabbed that correction this morning. Protein is great for stabilizing things but just kept me a bit higher than I would have liked. TIR is improving though.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19804Park Run done!
> 
> About 38 mins I reckon so not terrible. I did stop to pet any/all adorable doggos which crossed my path and I ran with someone who was struggling with the hills.
> 
> It was a tad muddy.


Well done! How are you feeling now?


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  at 7:17 BG was 6.9 and within target . I keep dropping below my target at all times of the day so after eating plus other times so I've decreased my basal by 1.0u from 12.0u to 11.0u. At this rate I'll end up on 0u. I think I need to think about some basal testing but from last time finding an ideal time to fit it in with my lifestyle isn't easy .

Hope everyone has a super Saturday


----------



## rayray119

8.2 for me which I'm pretty happy with considering i had pizza for dinner yesterday


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> 8.2 for me which I'm pretty happy with considering i had pizza for dinner yesterday


So pleased you went ahead and did another "Pizza Experiment" and not a bad result at all. Well done!


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4 after a night of high`s after radiotherapy yesterday, finally managed to get it
under control using correction doses.

@freesia didn`t realise you`ve been ill with Covid hope your LFT results good next time.

Hope everyone achieves what they wish for? mostly have good health for you and your
families.

Take care stay safe Ted xx


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> So pleased you went ahead and did another "Pizza Experiment" and not a bad result at all. Well done!


yeah i was going to do the second injection an hour afterwards but when i checked on it before doing that second injection I was 5.6 so I thought to myself that's kind of low to be doing the second injection so left it another hour so I guess two hours after it is


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.1 and a nice steady line overnight.
> 
> My OH hates cushions too @eggyg - the ones on his side of the sofa look like scrunched up tissues by the end of the day. His attempts at plumping look like a bar fight - like repeated punches to the stomach - it’s the same with pillows. Who knows?
> 
> More Welsh today - it’s a freebie  Sadwrn Siarad (usually £8!) on Zoom. 3 hours of chit chat in Welsh. Then OH has booked lunch out at a nice pub...what’s he done wrong?


Mr Eggy is the same. He huffs and puffs and punches them, he has them upside down and back to front! Drives me mad! Even after having them for five years he still can’t put them on the sofas in the correct way! How hard can it be? He sees them every day!


----------



## SueEK

Kaylz said:


> Did you register it? If you did then call the manufacturer and they usually replace free of charge, even if you didn't register it it's worth a shot xx


I can’t actually remember if I did or not and I didn’t realise that so I’ll see if I can find their number


----------



## Lanny

11:15 BS 6.3 

Forgot to check in yesterday which was a bit later BS 6.8 so, pretty consistent. 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A nice little birdie woke me briefly with its cheerful chirping earlier this morning & it gladdened my heart: haven’t heard birdie song in a while it seems! 

Read Moonraker yesterday & WOW! The last part, part three, blew me away & I was gasping in 3 places! It’s completely different from the film after all it was published in 1955 a decade before the space age & the race to the moon! The whole book is set in England, Kent, Dover & London Buckingham Palace was the target at the end that Bond, & his female side kick, thwarted! 

I’ve only read 3 so far but, I know I’ll fead the rest a bit more slowly now & I’ve noticed, barring the odd non PC sexist attitudes, James Bond is actually very caring & protective of the females he encounters thinking of THEIR survival over his! In this one they REALLY went through the ringer, me gasping 3 times in different places, & he DIDN’T get the girl at the end leaving me thinking “Oh, poor James!” as she’s been engaged to someone else the whole time!  So, there you go;Bond doesn’t always get the girl!

Going to read Diamonds Are Forever today & also bought From Russia With Love to read then, I’ll have to budget & spread it out a bit for the rest: had to do that too with Kerry Greenwood’s 20 Miss Fisher books as well; it’s about £10 per book including the audible recording & that soon adds up!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> I know, but these ones look fab and we have nothing decent in the way of soft furnishing shops up here. I wasn’t taking him with me, his consternation was that he hates cushions! They’re his nemesis! He just throws them on the floor! The philistine!  I wish we lived closer, I’d love to go shopping with you.
> These red jazzy ones are the ones I’ve ordered and the ochre one is a maybe to go with them, and I think ochre curtains too.


Lets hope you have better luck with your delivery than we did yesterday. A GrapeTree order left at the right number house but 2 streets away, rubbish bin bags from Amazon 2 sizes too big and to top it all the avocados we were going to have for lunch, brown all the way through even though they looked fine on the outside


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Well done! How are you feeling now?


Hungry! 
About to scramble some eggs for lunch. 
And good that I got out and did it. 
Official timing: 40:16 and my PB for this course is 39:06 so actually really not that shabby 

And some of the dogs were adorable!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, bit grey today.

5.7 this morning.  

A morning of firsts. Managed my first Omnipod change without mishap.  Also did my first Wordle and got it in 4 - hopefully I can improve on that.

@Neonpossum welcome to the group.
@eggyg - you already have a tribe going shopping with you, but can I come too please?  Love looking at soft furnishings.  Hubby has a thing about cushions, he's keener on them than I am I think.  Every time we visit Matalan he wants to buy more "because these are better than the ones we bought in....!"
@ColinUK well done on a very muddy run!
@Bloden and @SueEK enjoy your meals out.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Hungry!
> About to scramble some eggs for lunch.
> And good that I got out and did it.
> Official timing: 40:16 and my PB for this course is 39:06 so actually really not that shabby
> 
> And some of the dogs were adorable!


Its given you a bit of a boost then. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> yeah i was going to do the second injection an hour afterwards but when i checked on it before doing that second injection I was 5.6 so I thought to myself that's kind of low to be doing the second injection so left it another hour so I guess two hours after it is


not so pleased anymore though with 3.2 just before eating. it was when I went to answer the door I realised just how shaky I was and lunch did end up being later than usual.


----------



## sg295

Delighted to say I have finished my essay! That’s 2 down 1 to go!

Just needs some proofreading ready to submit!

Might see if I can send it off tonight actually instead of tomorrow to allow myself to have a bit of a break


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> not so pleased anymore though with 3.2 just before eating. it was when I went to answer the door I realised just how shaky I was and lunch did end up being later than usual.


It shouldn't really matter what time you have lunch unless you have bolused for it and then left it too long, but your basal insulin should keep you steady and in range in the absence of food, so it would suggest that you bolused too much for breakfast or your basal is too high..... or your own pancreas chucked out some insulin just to put a spanner in the works.   

If it is any consolation, I had one yesterday whilst talking to my neighbour. I could feel it coming on but I felt a bit awkward about excusing myself mid conversation, thinking the conversation would naturally finish soon and I could go and treat it but left it a bit too long. Mine was as a result of me doing a correction for a high reading and then getting involved in some physical work that I hadn't planned and then I was interrupted from my work by my neighbour which became more protracted than I expected and my levels were starting to drop rapidly. As long as I know why it happened and realise that I need to treat it as soon as I feel it rather than delaying as I did in this case, it's no big deal.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> It shouldn't really matter what time you have lunch unless you have bolused for it and then left it too long, but your basal insulin should keep you steady and in range in the absence of food, so it would suggest that you bolused too much for breakfast or your basal is too high..... or your own pancreas chucked out some insulin just to put a spanner in the works.
> 
> If it is any consolation, I had one yesterday whilst talking to my neighbour. I could feel it coming on but I felt a bit awkward about excusing myself mid conversation, thinking the conversation would naturally finish soon and I could go and treat it but left it a bit too long. Mine was as a result of me doing a correction for a high reading and then getting involved in some physical work that I hadn't planned and then I was interrupted from my work by my neighbour which became more protracted than I expected and my levels were starting to drop rapidly. As long as I know why it happened and realise that I need to treat it as soon as I feel it rather than delaying as I did in this case, it's no big deal.


yeah, I hink my background needs might be different for each time of day. but I won't go by off one occurrence.  When I checked 2 hours after breakfast it was 7.9 so pretty much where it was before breakfast I only had 13 carbs for breakfast but rounded up 1 unit for 1:15 maybe the round-up was a torch too much but yesterday the round-up kept it where it was maybe I need to do a bit of a test again to see what happens if I don't have breakfast then one to see what happens if I don't have lunch then another if I don't have dinner not sure when I'll be able to get round to that though.   I'm prepared that now I've had one today I might have another one later so won't panic if I do and just deal with it accordingly.


----------



## gll

Forgot to actually post this morning before i was out the door. Ended up having to babysit for family (they are all sick there too so no worries about walking in coughing up a lung lol)

Was 9.8 this morning. slept terribly, had a couple of hours sleep before coughing so much I had to just get up. Managed to get a few more hours at about 5am so about ready for bed again now (shall resist).

Roll on bedtime


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.9 today but have barely slept, upstairs neighbours have literally had the washing machine and tumble dryer going since yesterday afternoon and just stopped about 20 minutes ago, I'm sorry but imo that's blooming ridiculous xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone day 6 of self isolation. I seem to have survived so far !

BG 4.7 this morning.

I made a chicken stew in the Ninja Foodi last night. My wife really liked it. Great. So quick. So tasty.

Not much to do today. I am adding a new bit to the App to record several blood pressure readings across the day as I have noticed quite large variations and I am curious to see if there is a pattern. My blood pressure is generally ok so no real worries just interested that's all.

Have a great day today


----------



## rebrascora

Guys, I am on a roll.......
Firstly I woke up to one of these

Ok, it was engineered again by a single JB an hour and a half earlier, but I am claiming it because 6 units of Levemir gave me a straight line across the top of my range the night before and despite no walk or exercise yesterday I took an intuitive guess at reducing the dose by 1.5 units last night, which in theory should have put me into double figures, but just felt like it was going to need a reduction. I was torn between 4.5 and 5 units and went for 4.5, then when I got into bed and tested my levels were suddenly rising and I thought I had made a mistake, but with hind sight 4 units would have been a better guess. I have no idea why my basal needs can't be more consistent!

Anyway, my other achievement of the morning so far is that I got Wordle in 2 attempts! Really can't believe it! I was sure my second try would be wrong!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
after a disturbed night a shocking 9.6 from me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.7 here.

Nice work @rebrascora!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.9 for me first thing.


----------



## sg295

Good morning all!

5.6 today and delighted to say I managed to get my essay in last night!

Going out for lunch today to celebrate 

Have a good day!


----------



## harbottle

4.7 this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning and that’s a direct result of the test baking I did yesterday. Which as it was test baking I had to sample of course. 

I’m about to go on a web explore session trying to find the perfect Bundt tin for making mums 80th birthday cake. 

Odds on me ending up buying something stupidly overpriced for a one time bake is large. 




Trigger warning—————


Update on the friend who passed. 
It was apparently suicide. 
He was Pete Newbon and there’s an awful lot of press coverage. Just Google his name and if you’re on Twitter you can see both the huge outpouring of love and respect Pete has and also unfortunately some awful trolls targeting his wife, his friends etc.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.
I read about Pete Newbon in the paper the other day, @ColinUK and was horrified that what all started as a basic misunderstanding of the meaning of his original twitter post has led to such grief.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.8 when I woke at 7.10. By the time I got up and went to the loo, opened the curtains, put my dressing gown on and then remembered to zap, 7.2! Dawn is in da house! 

Thanks for all the offers of soft furnishing help. It’s a pity you’re all down south and I’m stuck in the frozen north without any decent shops, I will be asking for advise when my cushion covers come, as I need some coordinating curtains and probably some plain cushions. Watch this space. 

No special plans, a Sunday roast to prep and eat but otherwise nothing. Have a great day everyone and @rebrascora double congratulations on the HS and on your Wordle feat. Mr Eggy did it in three yesterday but he did do one in two last week. He hasn’t failed yet. I’ve probably jinxed today’s now!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.8 here.
> I read about Pete Newbon in the paper the other day, @ColinUK and was horrified that what all started as a basic misunderstanding of the meaning of his original twitter post has led to such grief.


It’s far more than just that. 
I have to be careful what I say but there was unlikely to be misunderstanding on the part of the author.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 6.2 for me this morning.

@rebrascora congrats on the HS. Engineered or not, claim it   . Well done on the Wordle, i think i need to take a look at this.

@ColinUK, so sorry about your friend. How awful for his wife, to be trolled on top of her loss is beyond cruel. So very sad.

Have a good Sunday everyone, whatever you are planning.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - back to the HS - 5.2 for me this morning after a night with cold feet. Firmly attributing it to watching "The Day after Tomorrow" - far too much ice - rather than my miserly experiment in turning down the heating. Overcast and chilly this morning but need to get out and tidy up the big planters as gardener is having a weekend off - his house has sprung a leak, poor chap, and he is working on that.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS  @TinaD


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.4  dunno why happily tucked into chocolate fingers 02:30 this morning.

Congratulations on HS @rebrascora & @TinaD.

Poor Kaylz she has some horrible neighbours.

You have your own fond memories of your friend @ColinUK treasure them.

Enjoy your Sunday I`m off for a liquid lunch take care stay safe.

Ted xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Happy Sunday All
Today was an 8.1 on waking.   
Sorry forgot to post yesterday, as found I’d been paid 2 days early.   Had then to catch up paying bills which had been missed when not much money coming in. Company sick pay absolutely useless after 9 months off sick.  Glad to be working again.  Just about got there but some things will have to wait till next month.    Saturday BG was 6.7.


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning - back to the HS - 5.2 for me this morning after a night with cold feet. Firmly attributing it to watching "The Day after Tomorrow" - far too much ice - rather than my miserly experiment in turning down the heating. Overcast and chilly this morning but need to get out and tidy up the big planters as gardener is having a weekend off - his house has sprung a leak, poor chap, and he is working on that.


Woohoo! Another HS. Well done.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone.
8.4 for me along with a solid sleep. 

Late posting again (been up a while). Trying to get organised to go pick up some more supplies. Daughter is now unwell too and we are fast running out of cough mix and she can't have lemsip due to her being on co-codamol and of course I cant find the decongestants I keep for her.
Still feeling rubbish. Not even sure if there is any point in calling GPs as it is viral and throwing antibiotics at it wont help and don't know if there's anything they can do to help with the coughing other than what I can get over the counter.

Gratz @rebrascora and @TinaD on the HS today 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 4.9 for me first thing this morning. 

And well done to  @rebrascora &  @TinaD for those special numbers.

Dez


----------



## DuncanLord

Congratulations to @rebrascora and @TinaD  on those strange HS numbers.


----------



## SueEK

Well hubby managed to fix my tester yesterday which is a shame as my reading today is an almighty 9.2. Had a lovely evening out with all the family for my daughter’s birthday and had a spaghetti carbonara, yum.  However woke at 3 with awful reflux so had to prop myself up in bed which made my coccyx hurt and so couldn’t sleep.  Am pooped. 
Never mind. Congrats to @rebrascora and @TinaD on an HS that I will never see lol. 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone, 6'5 this morning.
Last days I've been going for a walk after breakfast and had good BGs before lunch. I want to see how are my BG if I don't walk, so today I am sitting at home...for science 
Actually I feel I am getting a bit of a cold, so I guess it could be good to stay warm here. I have to work tonight anyway, so I will get my daily walk then.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning good peeps.  Bit grey and windy today.

6.0 on waking at 10am after a horrible night with the Libre going off telling me I was going low every time I fell asleep.  I put a new pod on yesterday, on a place where I've used cannulas a fair bit, so not virgin territory.  I dunno if it's something to do with the sucutaneous level being different to the old cannulas, but it seems like a quick absorption problem.

@ColinUK what a terrible thing, your friend being bullied online to the point he took his own life.  How people can continue to bully his wife is beyond belief.  What is the matter with people!

@rebrascora and @TinaD CONGRATULATIONS on the HS.

@eggyg - I sympathise with no shops... it's the same here in Cornwall.  When we moved into our new house 5 years ago I had a choice of 3 fabric shops to get curtain fabric in just about the whole county.  2 were hideously expensive.  In the end I looked in Dunelm (the 3rd), found some fabric I liked, took a note of the manufacturer and code, went online and got it £8 per meter cheaper.  I made matching cushion covers.  Unfortunately I used feather cushion pads which have gone really flat.  I just need to find some better cushion pads now to put in them.  Hence hubby's obsession with buying new cushions that are fatter.  I keep telling him we only need new pads.

@Elenka_HM welcome to our merry little band.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, off for my run later as didn’t get a chance yesterday and then another takeaway last night.  Going to write this weekend off food wise as I have a roast planned for later and start afresh tomorrow.  Currently making bread pudding for bake club.

@rebrascora and @TinaD - congratulations on your HS 

@ColinUK - really sorry to hear your friend was bullied so badly by trolls he took his own life.


----------



## rayray119

9.1 for me this morning not ideal but could be worst


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 8.4 for me along with a solid sleep.
> 
> Late posting again (been up a while). Trying to get organised to go pick up some more supplies. Daughter is now unwell too and we are fast running out of cough mix and she can't have lemsip due to her being on co-codamol and of course I cant find the decongestants I keep for her.
> Still feeling rubbish. Not even sure if there is any point in calling GPs as it is viral and throwing antibiotics at it wont help and don't know if there's anything they can do to help with the coughing other than what I can get over the counter.
> 
> Gratz @rebrascora and @TinaD on the HS today
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


It may be little consolation but over five weeks since my cold started and although I’m “only” coughing morning and night now ( noon is ok on the whole), I definitely feel loads better in myself. I’ve just been using painkillers and a lavender pillow spray and temple rub, it may be a placebo but I dare not use it every night now, I’m down to two pillows from using three for four weeks. Maybe next week I’ll try and wean myself off the lavender spray and get down to one pillow! I really can’t believe how much snot/phlegm/mucous can come from one small woman. I should be about 7 stone now. Hope you all eventually got over it. 
PS had anyone else noticed the tissue shortage?  No Kleenex Balsam to be had! Had to buy generic man sized and my poor delicate nose knew about it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pattidevans said:


> Morning good peeps.  Bit grey and windy today.


Sounds like me most mornings.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning good peeps.  Bit grey and windy today.
> 
> 6.0 on waking at 10am after a horrible night with the Libre going off telling me I was going low every time I fell asleep.  I put a new pod on yesterday, on a place where I've used cannulas a fair bit, so not virgin territory.  I dunno if it's something to do with the sucutaneous level being different to the old cannulas, but it seems like a quick absorption problem.
> 
> @ColinUK what a terrible thing, your friend being bullied online to the point he took his own life.  How people can continue to bully his wife is beyond belief.  What is the matter with people!
> 
> @rebrascora and @TinaD CONGRATULATIONS on the HS.
> 
> @eggyg - I sympathise with no shops... it's the same here in Cornwall.  When we moved into our new house 5 years ago I had a choice of 3 fabric shops to get curtain fabric in just about the whole county.  2 were hideously expensive.  In the end I looked in Dunelm (the 3rd), found some fabric I liked, took a note of the manufacturer and code, went online and got it £8 per meter cheaper.  I made matching cushion covers.  Unfortunately I used feather cushion pads which have gone really flat.  I just need to find some better cushion pads now to put in them.  Hence hubby's obsession with buying new cushions that are fatter.  I keep telling him we only need new pads.
> 
> @Elenka_HM welcome to our merry little band.


We have Dunelm but not a huge selection, The Range, always a bit cheap looking I think and nothing amazing. TKMaxx occasionally have some nice cushions but usually  only one of each. No department stores anymore, apart from House of Fraser which would be fine if I wanted a football shirt on my sofa! The nearest city would be Newcastle, they’ve Fenwicks and John Lewis. But I don’t like shopping and 120 mile round trip to buy a cushion just doesn’t appeal to me. I don’t have a sewing machine anymore so making my own is out of the question. Fingers crossed the ones I’ve ordered are ok.


----------



## eggyg

We


Elenka_HM said:


> Hi everyone, 6'5 this morning.
> Last days I've been going for a walk after breakfast and had good BGs before lunch. I want to see how are my BG if I don't walk, so today I am sitting at home...for science
> Actually I feel I am getting a bit of a cold, so I guess it could be good to stay warm here. I have to work tonight anyway, so I will get my daily walk then.


Welcome to this thread. Re the walking and BGs. The effect of exercise can last up to 48 hours. So yesterday’s walk could still effect today’s readings. Conversely, a lot of exercise can raise your BGs! Welcome to the fickle world of D! 
PS I love walking  and do it for fun, and because it’s good for me, physically and mentally, lower BGs are a bonus.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> We have Dunelm but not a huge selection, The Range, always a bit cheap looking I think and nothing amazing. TKMaxx occasionally have some nice cushions but usually  only one of each. No department stores anymore, apart from House of Fraser which would be fine if I wanted a football shirt on my sofa! The nearest city would be Newcastle, they’ve Fenwicks and John Lewis. But I don’t like shopping and 120 mile round trip to buy a cushion just doesn’t appeal to me. I don’t have a sewing machine anymore so making my own is out of the question. Fingers crossed the ones I’ve ordered are ok.


We have a Range behind the house.  It's OK for some things, bur the selection of each category is quite small.  Dunelm is  30 miles away.... Exeter (109 miles away) has the nearest department stores.  So I can sympathise @eggyg.  Hope you like your new cushions when they arrive.


We went to Windsor, Berks (where I used to live) last September.  I got really over-excited at the lovely things available in the shops!


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> We
> 
> Welcome to this thread. Re the walking and BGs. The effect of exercise can last up to 48 hours. So yesterday’s walk could still effect today’s readings. Conversely, a lot of exercise can raise your BGs! Welcome to the fickle world of D!
> PS I love walking  and do it for fun, and because it’s good for me, physically and mentally, lower BGs are a bonus.


Hello! I've read in the forum that exercise and diabetes can be quite tricky! And I feel I am still "playing on easy mode" because I don't have to consider bolus insulin yet. Still a lot to learn, of course. 
I love walking as well, agree with the positive mental effects


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon or evening whatever you call it at 16:50pm 
At 7:06 my BG was a super dooper......15.9. Reason - is it a delayed reaction from my chinese last night? Anyway I had a 2.5u humalog correction and did 11.0u of tresiba.


----------



## Bloden

Yippee! @TinaD


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> It may be little consolation but over five weeks since my cold started and although I’m “only” coughing morning and night now ( noon is ok on the whole), I definitely feel loads better in myself. I’ve just been using painkillers and a lavender pillow spray and temple rub, it may be a placebo but I dare not use it every night now, I’m down to two pillows from using three for four weeks. Maybe next week I’ll try and wean myself off the lavender spray and get down to one pillow! I really can’t believe how much snot/phlegm/mucous can come from one small woman. I should be about 7 stone now. Hope you all eventually got over it.
> PS had anyone else noticed the tissue shortage?  No Kleenex Balsam to be had! Had to buy generic man sized and my poor delicate nose knew about it.



the "how can one person generate so much mucus" has crossed my mind multiple times.
Every coughing related muscle hurts, coughing up blood in the mucus now (small bits nothing worrying).
I've given up with tissues and onto toilet roll now, needing miles of the stuff 
I seem to be either up half the night coughing or waking up feeling like someone is sitting on my chest and coughing/choking/gagging it all up when I wake up then ticking over with coughing fits all day.
I've been loading up with painkillers and cough mix to thin it all as much as possible alongside vapour rub n paracetamol.

Bought a pulse oximeter today to double check because of breathlessness and was just googling what the readings mean...can't bloody breathe at all now for laughing and crying because laughing hurts 


> Switch the pulse oximeter on and place it on your finger. It works best on your middle or index finger of either hand, *it should not be used on your ear*.


I'm done


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> the "how can one person generate so much mucus" has crossed my mind multiple times.
> Every coughing related muscle hurts, coughing up blood in the mucus now (small bits nothing worrying).
> I've given up with tissues and onto toilet roll now, needing miles of the stuff
> I seem to be either up half the night coughing or waking up feeling like someone is sitting on my chest and coughing/choking/gagging it all up when I wake up then ticking over with coughing fits all day.
> I've been loading up with painkillers and cough mix to thin it all as much as possible alongside vapour rub n paracetamol.
> 
> Bought a pulse oximeter today to double check because of breathlessness and was just googling what the readings mean...can't bloody breathe at all now for laughing and crying because laughing hurts
> 
> I'm done
> [/QUOTE
> I found sudafed mucus relief very effective but it sounds as if you may have a chest infection so may need antibiotics.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
A 10.1 this morning at 05:30.    Too many biscuits with the coffee last night
Oh well let’s look forward.
I have a course for work today about disability awareness.   I think the trainer is going to have fun and become slightly annoyed with a hidden disability.  
Have a good day!


----------



## SueEK

6.9 this morning and off to work. Have a good day all.
@ColinUK what a sad story about your friend, I’m sorry for all concerned x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8. 
I have not had a good night at all. Weird dreams and waking up soaked in sweat. I was glad to get up if truth be told. 
Week 4/5 of three day a week childcare. Getting into a routine now so isn’t quite as hard work as it was that first week. Looking forward to the other grandparents coming back from their cruise though! Of course we love her loads and will miss seeing her so much, but it’s so tiring. She’s crawling more and more now and wanting up on her feet all the time, hoping it won’t advance any more in the next two weeks or we’ll be dead! 

Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I absolutely hate teasing... and  BG is a wretched tease at times 5.3 this morning. Oh, come on. That's just not fair. (Time for a tantrum).

What to do today? Nothing. Day 7 of self isolation. Yawn.

I notice my blood pressure has been slighly high these last few days. No idea why. Possibly no exercise. Possibly stress. Possibly another tease. Sigh.

Have a great Dane everyone


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, I was 5.2 an hour ago, but that’s far too early for me to wake up, so I went back to sleep, so I can’t claim that as a waking reading.


----------



## Bloden

Hello ev1.  6.1 here.

Claim it @Robin, claim it and cling to it!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## sg295

Morning all!

5.4 today.

Looks like I have a fair bit of a spike at 12am (not sure if this is dawn phenomenon or not?) to around 9 but seemed to luckily sort itself out which is good!

Also a bit of a little ‘bump’ in the line when I first got up - went to around 6 before coming back down slightly again.

Not quite the nice flat line that I strive for but it’ll do!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

Well I had another pretty good start to the day. 
5.1 for me this morning but I have had 2 almost identical consecutive overnight traces with a little "hillock"  at the end....

The difference is that last night I reduced by another 1.5 units of Levemir and still needed a JB at 5am to keep in range. 

Wordle is becoming a problem for me..... Got it in 3 this morning (again I was convinced it couldn't be right) but it caused me to hypo because I got so engrossed in it that I delayed my breakfast too long!   Worse still, it happened yesterday as well, so both days I have had to eat half a fizzy worm to slow the drop before my yoghurt and berries. Going to have to be more disciplined and wait until after breakfast for Wordle.

@Robin Very happy for you to claim a House Special this morning, even if you did go back to sleep.... Personally I would be too excited once I saw the magic number.... and then want to get up to tackle Wordle... Thanks so much for sorting me out with that... Loving it!


----------



## harbottle

4.9 this morning. Seems to be consistently below 5 in the morning. I was worried that reducing metformin before Xmas (GP told me go from 1000mg to 500mg when they see my hb1ac has dropped so much) would see it go up again.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.9 and...finally...a negative LFT! Back at work Wednesday.

@Robin Claim it, you were awake, even for a short time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.3 today, expecting higher levels for a few weeks as contraceptive is due on the 8th xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 for me today. Quite happy with that. 

And finally managed to speak with the GP receptionist and have an appointment this afternoon. 

Phones open at 8am. Called at 8am. Was 42nd in the queue. Automated callback thing worked today though so can’t complain. And the appointment is with the nicer of the GPs so that’s a double win.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Good morning All

No reading this morning as I forgot to put a new pack of strips in with my meter.  Had a good run yesterday managed just under 12km, so going to try for 13 or 14km at the next long run.

@Robin - claim the HS, so congrats for that.

Off to Bakeclub tonight so will expect a high reading tomorrow. Will probably be late reporting in tomorrow as have to go into the office for my new laptop, first time back in the office since March 2020 so actually a bit nervous, and they have given me an appointment time that starts an hour before my usual start time, so double whammy, got to get up early enough to allow for a 45 min journey and have to be there an hour early.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Wordle is becoming a problem for me..... Got it in 3 this morning (again I was convinced it couldn't be right) but it caused me to hypo because I got so engrossed in it that I delayed my breakfast too long!


Worse than that for me this morning (and I mean, apart from taking 4 and OH doing it in 3). I like to time my supermarket shop for just after the school buses have gone through, so I don’t get stuck behind them, but before the parents who’ve dropped kids off hit the co-op. So this morning, I was so busy doing the Wordle, then realising the time, that I went out without doing my Basal! Agree, I need to leave it til coffee time. Son is a night owl, and does it at midnight the night before!


----------



## TinaD

A not so clever 5.7 this morning. It really Ps me off when I go over a normal FBG despite abjuring carbs, not even a  even a smidgeon, the day before. Could be the result of insanity - got up to head off for bed last night, spotted the manky oven glass door and spent an hour on knees with screwdriver and vile chemicals in hand. Mind you its the only bright thing in the scenery today - horrible low, grey, cloud outside and visibility down to 100m. Hope it is brighter with everyone else.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and after being AWOL for a while KHskel reporting in with a 6.2.

Currently trying to get through to the surgery because I've got a lump in my left buttock. A tad uncomfortable but best get it looked at. Probably only a cyst or abscess as it developed quickly over the weekend. 

Other than that it'll be back to the music.

New album still ongoing, covid and having to get a new singer after half the tracks recorded haven't helped but hey ho everything recorded just waiting for the final mixes. We'll get there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.6 with wall to wall grey sky covering.

Nice reading @Michael12421 well done.

Congratulations on the unclaimed HS @Robin.

Well done @freesia finally over it.

Take care stay safe everyone, Ted xx


----------



## KARNAK

khskel said:


> Morning all and after being AWOL for a while KHskel reporting in with a 6.2.
> 
> Currently trying to get through to the surgery because I've got a lump in my left buttock. A tad uncomfortable but best get it looked at. Probably only a cyst or abscess as it developed quickly over the weekend.
> 
> Other than that it'll be back to the music.
> 
> New album still ongoing, covid and having to get a new singer after half the tracks recorded haven't helped but hey ho everything recorded just waiting for the final mixes. We'll get there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Nice to hear from you again @khskel bum lump and all, let us know when the album is released.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

FBG 6.3 this morning after half the night on a -25% temp basal.  Gotta sort this out as had another nasty low after dinner last night.

OH has installed a Wordle App on his phone.  Seems he can play multiple games per day if he progresses through the levels. Oops perhaps I shouldn’t have told you lot about that, you’ll never get anything done!

@TinaD I discovered a tip for cleaning dirty glass which works on showers beautifully.  Going to try it on my oven door today.  Get one of those magic eraser blocks (Flash do them).  Cut round a dishwasher tablet to make a hole and push the dishwasher tab into the hole, so the flat side is level with the surface of the eraser block.  Wet it and rub over the glass.

@Robin CONGRATULATIONS treasure that 5.2.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all,
Today I had a 5'8.


Elenka_HM said:


> Hi everyone, 6'5 this morning.
> Last days I've been going for a walk after breakfast and had good BGs before lunch. I want to see how are my BG if I don't walk, so today I am sitting at home...for science


Yesterday after my no-walk my BG was lower than usual. Today I am not walking either because I tested positive for COVID last night  need to find some exercise to do at home this week and try to resist the snacks!


----------



## Lanny

11:12 BS 6.8 

Forgot to check in, again , yesterday which was about the same time with BS 6.5 so, still consistent.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Little Miss Distracted has now finished my run of James Bond books, for the time being!  Diamonds Are Forever was very like the early Dick Francis books indeed, there’s a sequence of horse racing in the middle with trying to fix the outcome of a race to launder the money of a payout for diamond smuggling! 

But, I had a hard slog getting through From Russia with Love & only finished it by listening to the audiobook it took SO long to get started & then, when it did right at the end, it just stopped with Bond falling down faint just as his backup shows up!  In that instance the film is much better as it’s faster paced! Although to be fair IF you haven’t seen the film & don’t know the set up you might find the long exposition of “The Plan” a lot more interesting: done very quickly in the film; took nearly the first half of the book to explain that! 

I knew I’d never read or listen through THAT ever again & didn’t enjoy being bored that I returned both the kindle & audio books for a refund.

The window for kindle returns is very short & I’m not sure how long so, I only buy when I’m going to read it right away now to HAVE that option of returning books I hated! The audible window is 365 days so, that’s quite a bit more flexible! I need never be stuck with books I don’t like ever again! It’ll take 7 to 10 days for the refunds to come through!


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone
9.1 first time I was awake and up (coughing and couldn't stay laying down anymore)
7.1 after I had been up for a few hours and gone back to sleep for a bit.

Suppose I should do my self assessment today and make HMRC faint that it is in before the 31st 
Thankfully my business accounts are fairly straightforward 

Have a great day whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> Today I am not walking either because I tested positive for COVID last night


I hope you're feeling ok and any symptoms are mild.


----------



## TinaD

Just got my HbA1c - 38


----------



## Elenka_HM

freesia said:


> I hope you're feeling ok and any symptoms are mild.


Thank you, I only have a bit of a sore throat and some mucus for now.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Just got my HbA1c - 38


Brilliant, well done, your strategy has worked for you.


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> Brilliant, well done, your strategy has worked for you.


Thank you but not quite - my plan was to be able to eat low carb eventually rather than strict keto (20gms a day). I hoped one day to have some bread, rice, pasta or the odd potato, even a sneaky, if rare, piece of cake. Even, in my dreams, a glass or two now and then of the water of life.  It certainly didn't include having to buy 2 lots of test strips a month. So BG pretty much under control but cannot take a deep breath when passing a bakery and have had to drop all dairy for the minute. Still I am pretty lucky judging by fellow members of this forum as I tell myself relentlessly when images of iced fruitcake, rice with curry, stuffed cannelloni, and cold beer float unbidden into my mind.


----------



## rayray119

7.6 for me.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all.  Having a good day I hope. I'm constantly in the double figures now and lamenting when I was effortlessly in the 5s. Those were the days. I'm still being a fool to myself. I'm always stressed and then need to comfort eat. I've just eaten a lemon almond cake my bro got me. I hates almond. It was foul. Good grief. Daren't measure and anyways I'm having trouble getting any blood out, it must be like treacle.  Have you all given up wearing your masks? They have around here. I still wear mine. I like being incognito.


----------



## janw

Got a 6.0 this morning, haven't been worrying about it taking lately as not really eating a lot, mostly keeping hydrated, not had a full meal since sometime last week, though I had two lamb chops yesterday, hubby cooked those in the oven after I gave him instructions lol. I kept them down too which was a bonus. Hubby's not well either, he's also got this stinking cold and the profuse catarrh - ugh!
Have had to order online shopping again for delivery tomorrow. I am improving as each day passes but still feel as weak as a kitten - need to build my strength up again. I've got bags of homemade chicken stock/broth in the freezer, so might see what I can do with that.
Hoping those who are also poorly will soon be well - and everyone else to stay well. Take care


----------



## SueEK

TinaD said:


> Just got my HbA1c - 38


Excellent result - very well done x


----------



## SueEK

@khskel and @Dxxoo lovely to see you both back x


----------



## Michael12421

[Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8 after almost sleepless night. Spent early evening planning trip to Scotland to deposit Mother's ashes into columbarium at St Ninian's and then ringing around engravers to source metal label for casket. Not looking forward to the drive after not having driven further than local market town, and that rarely, since Covid started, but she can't spend another year on the chest of drawers in the spare bedroom. Think a siesta will be called for once I have done the animals.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today and off to work. Have a good one xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.9 here xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.9 today

Finally got a routine blood test done yesterday, 
not sure if my HbA1c will be up or down
will see when the results come back in a few days.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very nice 5.5. That pleases me. Also a very flat flatfish on the Libre graph. ( The photo shows 5.4 but that was after my bolus/ basal, I popped up to 5.9 as soon as I was downstairs.) 

Another day of childcare beckons, middle daughter has a weeks leave so is popping up for lunch, it’s really to see her baby niece though. She said she’ll take her for a walk this afternoon, that’ll be nice.
 We eventually got her on a swing after Friday’s walk didn’t go to plan, she slept almost the entire 2.5 hours we were out! But she stayed awake yesterday and we popped to a nearer park. She loved it. 

Have a fab day all.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 6.4 for me.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning! - 6.8


----------



## mage 1

TinaD said:


> Just got my HbA1c - 38


Well done


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning all. 
I’m discounting the very first reading which was clearly wrong, all it took was to wash my hands and recheck and I scored a 6.2 down from an erroneous 8.7 literally 20 seconds before. 

Have a Bundt tin arriving today and may try the first attempt at a lower carb version of what will hopefully be mums birthday cake later.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Trumpets, cymbals, fireworks !!!! .....5.2 yesss at last an elusive 5.2.

Day 8 of self isolation (of 10 days)

I have noticed that my blood pressure has increased into the 'elevated' band since I stopped exercising for the self isolation. Should I be concerned? I will pick up the exercise again after recovery from the op and see what happens. Pulse is still very low. This morning it was 52.

A bit of messing around with chocolates and chocolate moulds this morning I think.

Have a great day whatever you do today


----------



## Sitosea

Congratulations Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, which I popped up to from 3.3 after I’d woken up and stopped lying on the sensor!


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning but maybe if I had just had 1 JB at 1am instead of 2 I might have been keeping @Gwynn company (Many congrats mate!) That was despite another Levemir reduction of 1 unit last night and a JB after I climbed into bed as levels had dropped a bit after my nice hot shower.
Anyway, I managed to wait until I had eaten my breakfast before attempting Wordle this morning. Had a lucky start and got 2 green squares first try and got it in 3. Very apt!  

Taking car for MOT today. Don't think the old girl will pass but hoping "the list" isn't too long or major. Have given her new shoes and wiper blades in anticipation.


----------



## harbottle

4.8 this morning… seems to be below 5.0 in the morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Gwynn on the 5.2.

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me, a negative test and last day of isolation. Yay!!!!! I've not missed the politics and madness of work but i have missed the kids, the banter with colleagues and being out!!

Congrats to you @Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## Gwynn

You know, it really cheers me up when people reply so nicely to my HS's (rare as they may be). I think it may be that I feel a sense of warm connection with you all. Thank you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 7:20 this morning my BG was 13.0 and above target of 6-10mmol. 11.0u tresiba done and 1.5u humalog correction.

Yesterday morning at 7:09 BG 16.0. 11.0u tresiba done and also 2.5u humalog correction.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## rebrascora

@mum2westiesGill Is that 3 days in a row when you have been above target Gill? If so, that might be a pattern suggesting your reduction to 11 units of Tresiba was a bit too much, unless you know some other reason why your morning readings have been high?


----------



## Kaylz

Well just off the phone to Abbott after yet another sensor ending early, day 7 this time, checking my call log I've been wrong in how many I've needed replaced as I thought today's would've brought the total to 16, it is in fact 18! Really don't know what to do anymore as I like the fact I can use the L2  as a CGM  xx


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning All
A straight 8.0 this morning, but was late waking due to not working. 
Congratulations @Gwynn in that strange elusive number. 
@rebrascora     I managed the Wordle this morning in 4 attempts.   As you say rather apt for the group.


----------



## DuncanLord

Kaylz said:


> Well just off the phone to Abbott after yet another sensor ending early, day 7 this time, checking my call log I've been wrong in how many I've needed replaced as I thought today's would've brought the total to 16, it is in fact 18! Really don't know what to do anymore as I like the fact I can use the L2  as a CGM  xx


Would it be better to use the L2 as a doorstop if the system seems to be so unreliable?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... very grey today.

4.2 (woken by the Libre alarm at 08:50 - screenshot was taken a few minutes later), still, I've tweaked basal and actually had a really good night's sleep with a flatfish... another minor tweak should stop the slight drop from 7am.

@Gwynn CONGRATULATIONS on the HS... rock that chocolate!

@eggyg your grandaughter is so cute!

@Kaylz Can't believe you have so much bad luck with the sensors.  Hope the next is better.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz Can't believe you have so much bad luck with the sensors. Hope the next is better.


The facebook groups are filled with the same thing just now so at least it's not just me! Thanks I hope so too but I won't be applying another until the weekend, I feel so deflated with it all  my fingers are already in agony! xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.6 for me. 

Bit of branch trimming for me today and possibly some music this aft. Got a slightly delayed present yesterday. A bawu a type of Chinese flute.  I think I've got a hang of the basics.

Haggis (Veggie) and neeps on the menu for tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

@khskel how was the outcome yesterday? xx


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning. Shopping delivery due in a couple of hours, 4 substitutes - 2 will go back but means I will have no bread - thankful for a wee bit of Hovis stashed in the freezer.
Feeling a bit more human this morning, which is good, but seem to be starting a cold sore on my top lip - if it's not one thing blah blah blah - I could try the bonjela - it is sugar free, not that I plan to eat it lol. Oh well, done it now so we shall see.
Happy Burns Night to all that celebrate.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... very grey today.
> 
> 4.2 (woken by the Libre alarm at 08:50 - screenshot was taken a few minutes later), still, I've tweaked basal and actually had a really good night's sleep with a flatfish... another minor tweak should stop the slight drop from 7am.
> 
> @Gwynn CONGRATULATIONS on the HS... rock that chocolate!
> 
> @eggyg your grandaughter is so cute!
> 
> @Kaylz Can't believe you have so much bad luck with the sensors.  Hope the next is better.


That’s an even flatter flatfish than mine! 
Thanks re cute granddaughter, she’s even now she’s having a nap!  Hence having a minute to catch up on the forum.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Trumpets, cymbals, fireworks !!!! .....5.2 yesss at last an elusive 5.2.
> 
> Day 8 of self isolation (of 10 days)
> 
> I have noticed that my blood pressure has increased into the 'elevated' band since I stopped exercising for the self isolation. Should I be concerned? I will pick up the exercise again after recovery from the op and see what happens. Pulse is still very low. This morning it was 52.
> 
> A bit of messing around with chocolates and chocolate moulds this morning I think.
> 
> Have a great day whatever you do today


I’ve got the maracas out celebrating your HS! Ariba, ariba!  I’m also wearing a giant Mexican hat to complete the look.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> That’s an even flatter flatfish than mine!
> Thanks re cute granddaughter, she’s even now she’s having a nap!  Hence having a minute to catch up on the forum.


Oh, I've not seen anything as flat as that for weeks!  Pod change today, hope that doesn't screw it!


----------



## khskel

Kaylz said:


> @khskel how was the outcome yesterday? xx


Monday's are for medical emergencies only evidently and phone line still queueing.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 5'7 today. I plan to do some exercise inside (YouTube is my new best friend) and then a nice shower with some extra products that I don't normally use. Kind of a beauty session, now that I have time to spare 

Some people are telling me that I don't need to be so strict with self isolation now, maybe I could go for a walk, but I think it is better to stay in as much as possible. And the few symptoms I had seem to improve after one day in


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> And the few symptoms I had seem to improve after one day in


Thats how i was. A headache one day, aching chest another, aching all over another day...nothing i wouldn't have gone to work with any other time. Since day 3 of isolation i had nothing at all, very frustrating having to stay in. I hope your symptoms continue to be mild. Enjoy your pampering.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone
13.9 earlier at 7am.
Tried to phone doctors for a consult but after half an hour I couldn't even get through to the queue to have my call picked up let alone be offered an appointment. 
Went back to bed at 9 with meds on board with raging headache and just got back up on 8.8.

Going to be one of those kinda days then today when my body has a tantrum...


----------



## Pattidevans

@gll have you had the tests to ensure you are indeed T2?


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all been AWOL a few days 

5.9 this morning. 

Sensor change tonight hoping it’s a good one. I had 3 bad ones 3 replacements and they’ve been ok.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll have you had the tests to ensure you are indeed T2?


LOL << my sarcastic laugh

I mentioned during the last convo with the pharmacist (who seems to be my go to person now) about the uncovered autoimmune history and they basically still looks like T2. No tests.
I'm still unwell with this cough which could explain the random higher readings. Waking readings overall are still around the 8s. Range during the day is 7-14. What I can eat one day, the next will send me soaring.
The Empagliflozin is helping massively, would it still help if anything other than T2 (along with gliclazide)?
Gliclazide alone was hit and miss. Somedays it did its job, others, no way with low to high teens.
Now I cant tell if it is one med or the other doing the work.

It still might be type 2 but I reached that tipping point a long time ago now and it is just going to be a struggle to reign it in to some semblance of control. (I was super awesome at explaining away symptoms - diabetes wasn't on my radar)

Whatever way it swings, I will keep pushing for a regime that works. Some days I feel it is getting there, others its like what the heck is going on.

Edit: is being more carb conscious than what doctors recommend doing me a disservice with delaying getting a treatment plan that works?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## SueEK

Good morning all 6.8 today. Must dash. Have a good day x


----------



## rebrascora

7.3 for me this morning. Cut Levemir by another 2 units last night (ie no evening dose) and no JBs required but was a little high most of the night. (8s mostly) Still in range though and I'm back up to 96% TIR for the past 7 days so getting close to a new PB and need to focus.
Sadly not only did the old girl fail her MOT but after some scratching at a suspect brake pipe with a screwdriver by the mechanic, it then blew doing an emergency stop on the rolling road (far better there than whilst I was driving  ) so she was impounded! Of course I didn't find this out until I returned from a 5 mile walk to the nearest town for a spot of shopping whilst she was being tested. I was then faced with an 8 mile walk home to get Ian's old Range Rover and trailer to recover her..... Hence the reason I dialed back my Levemir to zero last night! There is a rather extensive list to address but none should be overly expensive so hopefully out local repair guy can square her up.

Took me 4 goes to get Wordle this morning after a poor first attempt gave me nothing. 

Hoof trimming is on the cards for today. I will no doubt be struggling to get out of bed and stand up straight tomorrow as it is back breaking work.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 this morning 
have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 this morning. Back in work today. Catch up later.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning on this Hump Day. 5.7 when I woke at 5am. It’s absolutely ridiculous that’s it’s the only morning this week I don’t have to get up early, I’ve tossed and turned for the last hour and a half until I finally admitted defeat and got up. At least I don’t have to rush my breakfast or ablutions today. 

Nice boring, ordinary day today, strip the bed, ironing, make a pie for tea ( chicken, ham and leek if you’re interested) in my new pie dish and using one of my new funnels, fox today, I’ve used bunny and bird. It’s the simple things. 

Have a good day all, however boring, ordinary and simple it may be.  Embrace it!

@rebrascora soz about the Old Girl, what a bummer. Fingers crossed it’s not too many pounds. We need new tyres ( megs bucks),  there’s always something when you’re a vehicle owner. 

Here’s a pic of our haggis, neeps and tatties from last night. Served with a redcurrent and port jus! We’re posh as owt like!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 6.9 this morning. Back in work today. Catch up later.


Good luck.


----------



## sg295

Morning all!

5.9 this morning.

I think my libre sensor has been telling a few porkie pies last night and this morning!

Said I dipped down into red zone a few times during the night but slept like a baby and felt fine this morning too.

Then got a waking reading of 4.8. Thought that was nice but wasn’t entirely sure if it was correct as I pretty much never wake up in the 4s. Finger prick said 5.9 which seems much more where I typically am so I’ll go with that.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning - a not very good 8.6 this morning. I didn't have time to post yesterday (up and out early, back late) but had a 6.5.

Nick


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Tease is back on with a 5.1 hey ho

Had a great time playing with chocolate yesterday. My technique (Hmmm) has definitely improved. Attached a couple of pictures of the result. Actually making the chocolate shells and shapes is relatively easy, but a bit messy at times.

This is day 9 of the 10 day self isolation. Friday will be upon me very quickly.

Nothing to do today. Yawn.




Have a great day today whatever you do


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning. 4.6 today.


----------



## harbottle

Morning all. Poor night’s sleep, worrying about a software problem I’m trying to fix. But 4.7 this morning. Unusually, I was at 6.1 when I went to bed - I'm usually way lower than that, but did graze a bit on Pistachios and Almonds before going to bed.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Tease is back on with a 5.1 hey ho
> 
> Had a great time playing with chocolate yesterday. My technique (Hmmm) has definitely improved. Attached a couple of pictures of the result. Actually making the chocolate shells and shapes is relatively easy, but a bit messy at times.
> 
> This is day 9 of the 10 day self isolation. Friday will be upon me very quickly.
> 
> Nothing to do today. Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 19869
> View attachment 19870
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you do


Wow! They look amazing. How are you able to resist eating them? I know I couldn’t.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 today.

Went out for a meal  with friends   last night...wow, could life be tip-toeing back to normal? I hope so.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Wow! They look amazing. How are able to resist eating them? I know I couldn’t.


They are fabulous aren't they and so professional looking! 
I think I could possibly resist eating them just because they look so beautiful but I couldn't resist cleaning out the bowl and considering @Gwynn has been playing with making these for weeks now, I don't know how his levels are not through the roof. Just proves he must be cured!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 today

Finally don't have to be skimpy with the hand cream, was running low so ordered O'Keeffe's last week along with a few other things from the same site, before Christmas it was sent via RM and had it within 2 days, this time they used UPS and had no idea when it would show up, UPS first text on Monday saying it was due Tuesday, they then emailed just after 11am yesterday saying it had been rescheduled for today then about 5pm they emailed to say it had been delivered, preferred RM lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you know, I ration the chocolates to no more than 500 chocolates a day


----------



## rebrascora

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you know, I ration the chocolates to no more than 500 chocolates a day


Yes, but who cleans out the bowl???


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. 
Does seem that there’s a huge correlation between quality of sleep and “waking” figure. 
I’ve put that in “” because I’ve often been awake for hours before taking the reading at a reasonable time (today was actually 6am) but it drops over the next two hours or so - at 8am the reading was 5.4 for example. 

Have a good day today whatever it brings for you x


----------



## rayray119

8.6 i'm doing a morning backbackroud test just checked on it again and it was 8.7


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 today, had a bad day yesterday with getting my laptop replaced and then hubby got some difficult news.

Anyway have a good day all.


----------



## TinaD

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Tease is back on with a 5.1 hey ho
> 
> Had a great time playing with chocolate yesterday. My technique (Hmmm) has definitely improved. Attached a couple of pictures of the result. Actually making the chocolate shells and shapes is relatively easy, but a bit messy at times.
> 
> This is day 9 of the 10 day self isolation. Friday will be upon me very quickly.
> 
> Nothing to do today. Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 19869
> View attachment 19870
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you do


Glad I do not like chocolate. Not perhaps  the healthiest temptation for diabetics.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all - back to the HS this a.m. - 5.2. Off to get PCR before hospital on 29th for pulmonary function tests.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> That’s an even flatter flatfish than mine!
> Thanks re cute granddaughter, she’s even now she’s having a nap!  Hence having a minute to catch up on the forum.


They reach a stage when they really need a nap but you know if they have a nap they are a nightmare to go to sleep at night. You have to go through the grumpy stage at tea time.
She looks as if butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Tease is back on with a 5.1 hey ho
> 
> Had a great time playing with chocolate yesterday. My technique (Hmmm) has definitely improved. Attached a couple of pictures of the result. Actually making the chocolate shells and shapes is relatively easy, but a bit messy at times.
> 
> This is day 9 of the 10 day self isolation. Friday will be upon me very quickly.
> 
> Nothing to do today. Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 19869
> View attachment 19870
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you do


WOW they look fantastic. I'm sure you could sell them. Nothing to do today ? other than eat those brilliant looking chocs.
My OH's sister makes a living selling homemade cannabis chocs, fudge and cookies in South Africa where I assume it's legal (or not maybe).


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> They reach a stage when they really need a nap but you know if they have a nap they are a nightmare to go to sleep at night. You have to go through the grumpy stage at tea time.
> She looks as if butter wouldn't melt.


Yeah, danger naps we call them. She was very grumpy yesterday before her mummy came for her at 5.15. We were exhausted, wanted on my knee, then wanted down, then wanted up! We’ve got a two day break now. Woohoo!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Just to let you know, I ration the chocolates to no more than 500 chocolates a day


That’s ok then.


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning all - back to the HS this a.m. - 5.2. Off to get PCR before hospital on 29th for pulmonary function tests.


Well done, you’re fairly racking them up.


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

6.4 at 09:45 when I finally woke after being woken at 05:43 by the libre saying 4.1.  Took a Dextrose and half a stem ginger cookie.  Oddly I’d gone to bed on 8.4 at 01:15 after a much delayed dinner.  Due to chatting to a friend who lives near Bordeaux on a video call.

@Gwynn I am most impressed with your chocolates!  What did you fill them with?

@gll... looks like your own pancreas is spluttering, chucking out insulin sometimes and not others.  It’s probably beyond those treating you.  I think I’d be asking for a referral to an Endocrinologist working on the principle that if you don’t ask you don’t get.


----------



## Pattidevans

Oops, nearly forgot.  CONGRATULATIONS @TinaD on another HS.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.8 for me.

Meeting with a video producer this evening to thrash out some ideas.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Pattiedevans: some are filled with chocolate gnash, some are just solid.
 Some of the easter eggs are hollow some are double layered (outside white, inside dark). It all appeals to my tiny artistic side and my larger scientific side, I guess

It's not boredom eating as much as boredom doing.

No idea how to sell things. Hmmm worthy of some thought. I bet there are humungous health and safety rules and regulations. So perhaps not.

Great fun though. Not sure my wife is too happy with all the mess, but I do clear it all up and she does like and eat the results!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 4'5 today. A good number but I am a bit surprised, it's the first morning I am under 5. 

Today I am going to repeat the same exercise videos I did yesterday, but in the morning instead of evening, and see how it affects my BS. I'm starting to check before and after exercise, my scientific mind is enjoying this side of diabetes and it gives me something to do in isolation. To be honest I would be testing a lot more if I had unlimited test strips and my poor fingertips didn't have to suffer


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.3 today 5.6 yesterday, AWOL yesterday brother and sil turned up
unexpectedly from Cornwall and took me out for the day, haven`t seen them in
2 1/2 years because of Covid and the River Lynher deciding to empty itself into their
basement and ground floor, its a pub restaurant so two floors needed fixing.

Congratulations on HS @TinaD. 

A work of art @Gwynn impressive.

Have a good day folks love & best wishes for all who are suffering, take care stay safe.
Tedxx


----------



## Pattidevans

Gwynn said:


> Pattiedevans: some are filled with chocolate gnash, some are just solid.
> Some of the easter eggs are hollow some are double layered (outside white, inside dark). It all appeals to my tiny artistic side and my larger scientific side, I guess


Oooh... choccie ganache!  Have you tried flavouring it?  I've got a recipe for a "fail safe" chocolate fondant and you make truffles first which go into the centre - very similar to ganache.  I've done Amaretto, Cointreau and double expresso so far.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 4'5 today. A good number but I am a bit surprised, it's the first morning I am under 5.
> 
> Today I am going to repeat the same exercise videos I did yesterday, but in the morning instead of evening, and see how it affects my BS. I'm starting to check before and after exercise, my scientific mind is enjoying this side of diabetes and it gives me something to do in isolation. To be honest I would be testing a lot more if I had unlimited test strips and my poor fingertips didn't have to suffer


You should have access to unlimited test strips as you’re on insulin. Get on to your GP surgery ASAP and TELL them you need more.  I see at the moment you’re just on a basal, I’m assuming that’s because of the “ honeymoon “ period. You should be testing quite a lot during this stage, in my opinion, as things will change. Are you in the UK? If so, ask about a Libre, that’ll stop your poor fingertips from getting so sore. Top tip, do it on the sides rather than the pads.


----------



## gll

Hey Everyone.
10.3 (hardly a surprise).

Yesterday was a disaster.
Took all day of eating a total of a slice of cold meat, subway meatballs tub and pigs in blankets tub to slowly get down into the 6s (12 hours to get there from 13.9). Took 2nd gliclazide dose and had a tin of lentil soup (usually under a 3 rise for me) and shot up into the 16s. Can't bloody win some days. 

In other better news, cough is easing up a bit and its more clear mucus than green now and less blood traces (probs since I am not coughing as much or as hard).

Got a pile of paperwork to do today and its about time I got started on that so will grab a coffee, clear my desk and crack on 

Hope you all are having/have a great day


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> You should have access to unlimited test strips as you’re on insulin. Get on to your GP surgery ASAP and TELL them you need more.  I see at the moment you’re just on a basal, I’m assuming that’s because of the “ honeymoon “ period. You should be testing quite a lot during this stage, in my opinion, as things will change. Are you in the UK? If so, ask about a Libre, that’ll stop your poor fingertips from getting so sore. Top tip, do it on the sides rather than the pads.


Hello, thanks for your advice! I actually have access to unlimited strips, sorry, I meant I don't have an unlimited supply right now at home, though they should be more than enough for the isolation time. Luckily I got more just last week. 
The doctor said they will offer me the Libre, probably when I start doing bolus insulin. I think it would be very helpful.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll... looks like your own pancreas is spluttering, chucking out insulin sometimes and not others.  It’s probably beyond those treating you.  I think I’d be asking for a referral to an Endocrinologist working on the principle that if you don’t ask you don’t get.


They straight up said there's not enough to refer with (that was a convo a few of weeks back).
The guy I talk to (pharmacist) while lovely and good at explaining things like medications and how they work, seems largely disinterested in my day to day meter readings and is more a1c focused which as we know doesn't show some of the bad days.
The over the phone appointments don't help, its too easy to deflect and not see the genuine concern and frustration in patients faces and just cast us off as it is T2 and therefore not terribly urgent...wait for a1c.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good afternoon everyone  at 7:16 this morning BG was 7.3 and within target. 11.0u tresiba done.


----------



## Bexlee

7.4 at 6.55am. 

I hope the 1st day back at work went ok @freesia. 

Those chocs look amazing @Gwynn


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 8.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! I knew it, could have had a lie in yesterday and got up early, have to get up early today and didn’t want to! Anyhoo, a high ( for me) 7.8. 6.1 at bedtime, had a 10 grm choc digestive, an hour after reading, 6.2. Looks like at midnight my Libre decided to dump some glucose and I’ve had a steady incline since. 

Off walking today, just from the doorstep. Walk into town for Mr Eggy’s bi monthly trim, then we will get onto the Cumbrian Way path and head out of town along the River Caldew, where I’m hoping to see lots of birds and wildlife. Then into a local village and the  pub, for lunch.  Double back on our selves for a wee while then cross over the river, cut through some fields, under the railway bridge  and toddle home. Nearly a circular walk. Should be at 10/11  miles walked. Supposed to be a nice day with sunshine too.

Have a fab day all, and I hope you too have sunshine today.


----------



## Bexlee

A massive 11.2 no idea why but I feel rough and so tired. Have a good day all


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A 4.8 for me which has taken 2 JBs and a dextrose to get up to the 6.2 so i could have breakfast without fear of it dropping and not being able to drive to work.
First day back yesterday. I feel like i've not been off and am absolutely exhausted today.
@eggyg enjoy your walk and lunch. Sounds like a lovely day.
Everyone else, enjoy your day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Managed to stay out of the red all night after a stint of pruning yesterday, cheese and a biscuit before bed obviously did the trick.


----------



## DuncanLord

gll said:


> LOL << my sarcastic laugh
> 
> I mentioned during the last convo with the pharmacist (who seems to be my go to person now) about the uncovered autoimmune history and they basically still looks like T2. No tests.
> I'm still unwell with this cough which could explain the random higher readings. Waking readings overall are still around the 8s. Range during the day is 7-14. What I can eat one day, the next will send me soaring.
> The Empagliflozin is helping massively, would it still help if anything other than T2 (along with gliclazide)?
> Gliclazide alone was hit and miss. Somedays it did its job, others, no way with low to high teens.
> Now I cant tell if it is one med or the other doing the work.
> 
> It still might be type 2 but I reached that tipping point a long time ago now and it is just going to be a struggle to reign it in to some semblance of control. (I was super awesome at explaining away symptoms - diabetes wasn't on my radar)
> 
> Whatever way it swings, I will keep pushing for a regime that works. Some days I feel it is getting there, others its like what the heck is going on.
> 
> Edit: is being more carb conscious than what doctors recommend doing me a disservice with delaying getting a treatment plan that works?


I explained the symptoms for up to 20 years as a by product of the transport industry.
Changing from Day shifts to night shift.    Tiredness like jet lag.
Extra urination.    Being in the seat for 4 or 5 hours without getting to toilet.
Bad moods.   Pressure of working
Short temper.   Pressure of working with other idiotic drivers and general public.
Lack of concentration.    Working long hours. 
Itchy feet.    Wrong washing powder.  Type of socks Etc etc.  

All along I was probably on the cusp of the magic of the DF.


----------



## DuncanLord

A 7.6 this morning.


----------



## harbottle

4.2, despite waking up in the night and struggling to get back to sleep.


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me but that was engineered by a 1.5 unit correction at 1.20 am when I woke up on 8.8 and I had increased my evening Levemir by 1.5 units despite a walk and very exertive hoof trimming yesterday. All purely guesswork but just had the feeling that I needed more insulin, having spent the last few days needing less and decreasing it, and I was clearly right. 

Totally failed at Wordle this morning despite getting a green square in my first try and 3 green squares with my second. Just too many combination options for the other 2 letters.  My first fail.... I'm gutted!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.8 for me.


----------



## Gwynn

Our pressured lifestyles are completely crazy, DuncanLord. Two things in the news this morning caught my eye and made me shudder, quantum apocalypse and our government forcing job seekers to find employment outside of their 'talent'/'field of expertise' after just 4 weeks or face sanctions and presumably loss of financial support. Life seems to just get harder and more stressful day by day for the under privillaged. Sigh. 

I woke up late this morning and was late testing as I got caught up in the house rubbish and getting the bins out...BG 5.4 oh well. Might as well be a zillion miles from an HS but still a good result.

Day 10 of self isolation out of 10. Operation is tomorrow. Looking forward to it.

Wife was decidedly 'off' yesterday. We are back to 'intruders' again and the strange, odd accusations. Sigh. She did settle down better later in the day thankfully. I just never know when the 'thing' will make an appearance nor in what shape or form, nor how deep it will go, nor how long it will last. Very stressful for me. Very sad and upsetting for her. Double sigh.

Well, I hope you all have a great day today whatever you decide to do.

Me, I'm off to Florida to launch myself into space on a journey to a more relaxed planet....


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A humungous 14.5 here, eek! I’ve never been any good at guesstimating carb (dinner last night) but this time was a spectacular whoopsie. 

Today’s a break in the routine - a bit of painting and decorating.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Totally failed at Wordle this morning despite getting a green square in my first try and 3 green squares with my second. Just too many combination options for the other 2 letters. My first fail.... I'm gutted!


There’s such an element of luck in it. I got it in 3 this morning, by virtue of a lucky guess, when I could think of at least three other words that would have fitted.
Oh flamin'henry, OH has just done it in 2. Now that’s what I call an indecent amount of luck! I was so sure I was going to beat him today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Tah Dah! And another 5.2 for the old lady in Wales. Personally I wish for upper 4s so that I can have a bit more leeway in the diet but meter seems to like the HS.  Filthy weather here - low cloud, wet, grey, visibility under 100m. Can't go out as isolating until post hospital tests. Aargh! Nothing for it except housework.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.something for me today

I'm going to apply another sensor today but in an alternative site, I've really got nothing to lose by trying it and with around 11 sensors in hand I'm not concerned, do wish me luck please! xx


----------



## SueEK

@TinaD well done again
@Gwynn your choccies looked lovely yesterday 
@freesia chin up, last day of the week tomorrow x
Morning folks, a rotten but deserved 8.1 this morning. New cooker has at long last arrived, this time without the crumbs of food inside lol.  Just ‘burning it off ‘ at present as was told to do. 
Still haven’t made decision on whether to go ahead with next op or not, brain is whirring, going to email consultants nurse today with my concerns and see if that helps me make a definitive choice.
Have a good day x


----------



## ColinUK

For a minute I thought I’d bagged myself an elusive HS but I’d read it wrong. 
6.2 for me!

Congrats to all those who’ve logged a HS recently! And especially to those who appear to be hogging them!!


----------



## janw

6.5 this morning. Really felt I was making progress, but after a small meal last night, I was so sick again - guess I'd best stick with Quavers. I've lost more weight, but this wasn't the way I wanted to do it.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Another grey day.

7.6 this morning, but it has been up at 9.4 at 06.30.  A bit late for the half slice of toast before bed?  Libre has been waking me all night with a lost signal alarm.  Most annoying as I was supposed to be up early as have friend coming for lunch.  Resulted in little sleep and then oversleeping.

Congrats to @TinaD AGAIN!  Not jealous or anything.

HUGS to all those having a hard time.


----------



## Lanny

09:27 BS 6.2 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Been absent a few days & BS has been pretty consistent! That’s the good bit. The bad bit is my sleeping pattern is off kilter again as I’m going through a bout of insomnia & getting what sleep I can whenever. I keep having anxious stress type nightmares when I DO sleep: yesterday’s was a DOOZY! I embezzled money from my family restaurant, got caught, killed somebody & went on the run!  I can tell you that was a HORRIBLE dream to wake up on & I didn’t want to go back to sleep after THAT! It started innocently enough & turned nasty very quickly: all my dreams have been like that recently; this one was the most shocking in that I had a strong sense I’d killed someone but, I didn’t actually remember dreaming that! All to do with various family members in my dreams & maybe the easing of the lockdowns & the coming spring with potential visits from my family again has got me stressed out!  I mean I love them BUT, they CAN annoy me too!

I’ve been awake since about 4:30pm yesterday when I woke from that awful dream & only going to bed now as I can’t keep my eyes open for much longer! I just hope that whatever is bugging me in my mind gets worked out soon & I can stop having these nightmares!


----------



## Sitosea

Da iawn TinaD.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

6.9 for me but did have a jacket potato for dinner at 9pm last night.

@TinaD - congrats on your HS today and yesterday.  

@Gwynn - hope your eye op goes well tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## joner847

Morning. I haven't been here for a couple of weeks....I've been working on my MSc Cyber Security Assignment, that has meant that I haven't been frequenting these forums as much as I would've liked!! So my numbers for the last few days were 5.9, 6.9, 6.1, 7.0, 5.8 with a 7-day average of 6.5.
One thing is I've seem to be out of routine testing during the day!! Something to work on!


----------



## Gruers

9.1 this morning after a fish and chip supper last night. I’m out of hospital now and starting rehab which at the moment is a lot of walking, thanks for all your messages while I was in hospital for 37 days they helped a lot


----------



## AnchorFaced

Morning All. First morning post from me with 6.8 at 0700 and rising. Slapped a new sensor on the right arm yesterday evening which unsurprisingly thinks it's an alarm clock rather than a measure of my BG. So that was shouting at 0038 and 0451 with a 3.2 and 3.5 sharp drop respectively. I'm now used to the lies in this abusive relationship.  One quick strip reading giving 7.3 and all is well...I thought so. Lets see what happens over the next 48 hours or I'll be on the blower with my dulcet tones to Abbott again.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a house special for me although this was only achieved by guzzling half a pack of glucose tablets at midnight. For some reason my big decided to nose dive just after I went to sleep. Luckily the 2.2 woke me up. 

Meeting with the video team went very well last night. Sounds though it should be good. We're even getting actors in.

Right there are socks to pair. I wonder how many orphans there will be..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  at 7:22 my BG was 13.2. Reason unknown. 1.5u correction. 11.0u tresiba done.

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks Grannylorraine, I am so glad to be able to have my eyes sorted out...we will 'see' how it goes tomorrow ! Joking apart, the first op was so easy, completely pain free. The self isolation though was very tough for me.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 4'5 for me today. 

Yesterday I had a video call with my parents and was telling them about my little experiments and extra testing and mom went "don't obsess! Just do your minimum of 3 test per day and that's it!". I know she meant well, but felt a bit like she doesn't understand :/


----------



## rebrascora

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was a house special for me although this was only achieved by guzzling half a pack of glucose tablets at midnight. For some reason my big decided to nose dive just after I went to sleep. Luckily the 2.2 woke me up.
> 
> Meeting with the video team went very well last night. Sounds though it should be good. We're even getting actors in.
> 
> Right there are socks to pair. I wonder how many orphans there will be..
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Couldn't decide whether to give you a star for your HS (many congratulations!.... they allow me to claim them for a JB engineered achievement so no reason why you shouldn't get credited with the accolade) ...Or a "Wow" for the video with real actors..... Or a HaHa for the orphaned socks..... maybe that would be cruel though!.... or just a plain boring old "Like"
Definitely thing you deserve a star though!



AnchorFaced said:


> Morning All. First morning post from me with 6.8 at 0700 and rising. Slapped a new sensor on the right arm yesterday evening which unsurprisingly thinks it's an alarm clock rather than a measure of my BG. So that was shouting at 0038 and 0451 with a 3.2 and 3.5 sharp drop respectively. I'm now used to the lies in this abusive relationship.  One quick strip reading giving 7.3 and all is well...I thought so. Lets see what happens over the next 48 hours or I'll be on the blower with my dulcet tones to Abbott again.


Pleased to see you join our merry band. We like people who have a good sense of humour.
You do know that Libre sensors can suffer from "compression lows" when you lie on them don't you? Not something I would report them to Abbott for as I believe they are all prone to it if you apply enough pressure to them for long enough. I believe it isn't actually the sensor but the underlying tissue which changes as a result of the pressure of the sensor on top of it, compressing it. Just something to bear in mind, when it screams at you through the night and you wake up. I seem to have managed to train myself not to do it anymore.... a bit like how your brain learns where the edge of the bed is and doesn't allow you to roll off. 
Another tip with Libre is that many of us apply it a day or 2 before we activate it. This gives the tissue a chance to react to the foreign body suddenly injected into it and then settle down again. The 60 min warm up time often isn't nearly enough for this reaction to settle down. The clock on the sensor only starts counting down the 14 days once you active the sensor, so this doesn't affect the lifespan and seems to give better results from day one of activation for many people.


----------



## DuncanLord

Gwynn said:


> Our pressured lifestyles are completely crazy, DuncanLord. Two things in the news this morning caught my eye and made me shudder, quantum apocalypse and our government forcing job seekers to find employment outside of their 'talent'/'field of expertise' after just 4 weeks or face sanctions and presumably loss of financial support. Life seems to just get harder and more stressful day by day for the under privillaged. Sigh.
> 
> I woke up late this morning and was late testing as I got caught up in the house rubbish and getting the bins out...BG 5.4 oh well. Might as well be a zillion miles from an HS but still a good result.
> 
> Day 10 of self isolation out of 10. Operation is tomorrow. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Wife was decidedly 'off' yesterday. We are back to 'intruders' again and the strange, odd accusations. Sigh. She did settle down better later in the day thankfully. I just never know when the 'thing' will make an appearance nor in what shape or form, nor how deep it will go, nor how long it will last. Very stressful for me. Very sad and upsetting for her. Double sigh.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today whatever you decide to do.
> 
> Me, I'm off to Florida to launch myself into space on a journey to a more relaxed planet....
> 
> View attachment 19875


Unfortunately @Gwynn  you have picked one of the few things that the big D stops.  
So far I’ve found now banned things are:-
Become an astronaut 
Drive a formula 1 car. 
Drive under blue lights. 
Trek to Everest base camp.  
Other than that the world is your oyster!


----------



## DuncanLord

TinaD said:


> Tah Dah! And another 5.2 for the old lady in Wales. Personally I wish for upper 4s so that I can have a bit more leeway in the diet but meter seems to like the HS.  Filthy weather here - low cloud, wet, grey, visibility under 100m. Can't go out as isolating until post hospital tests. Aargh! Nothing for it except housework.


Congratulations but will you please give others a chance!
I personally would get your meter checked as it seems to be stuck.


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 4'5 for me today.
> 
> Yesterday I had a video call with my parents and was telling them about my little experiments and extra testing and mom went "don't obsess! Just do your minimum of 3 test per day and that's it!". I know she meant well, but felt a bit like she doesn't understand :/


Totally understand! It is one of the benefits of the forum here that we can share this information with each other. My partner just filters out anything I say about my diabetes. I might as well talk to a wall! Your Mum cares but doesn't really understand. Would she be horrified to know that many of us scan our Libre 30x a day?? Makes all the difference in the world to my diabetes management being able to experiment and see how my body responds and takes the pressure off my dose calculations etc. And also incredibly helpful to discuss the experiments and results with people on the forum who have a greater insight into what we are trying to achieve.


----------



## Lanny

Picked up my mail & one of my neighbours opposite me saw me at the front door so, came over for a nice long catch chat on the doorstep! Rather sadly her husband past away four months ago! 

Just opened a hospital letter & I have an actual face to face appointment at the Causeway Hospital diabetic review on 24/02/22 & do bloods about 2 weeks before at the health centre! So, I’d better book that now as the days of just showing up & queuing for AGES in a crowded room for blood tests in the Treatment Room have been done away with & sometimes there’s a wait of 2 or 3 weeks for appointments!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> Totally understand! It is one of the benefits of the forum here that we can share this information with each other.


Absolutely true. 


rebrascora said:


> Would she be horrified to know that many of us scan our Libre 30x a day??


Possibly  to be honest I am a bit scared of getting truly obsessed when I get my own Libre! But I am curious, and I know it's so important to have this information when you are dealing with insulin, especially for us newbies who can't rely on previous experiences.

I understand my mum wants me to relax and don't worry too much. Sometimes I just want to forget about diabetes, but with morning readings, mealtimes and exercise, you can't go very long without a little reminder, can you?


----------



## gll

Hey everyone 

12.1 at 7am

Another busy day today sorting out paperwork and business accounts. Bring on the coffee (going to need it).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to @TinaD on another HS


----------



## AnchorFaced

rebrascora said:


> You do know that Libre sensors can suffer from "compression lows" when you lie on them don't you?


I do and that is what I tend to see happen on my left arm more often than the right. When I first got my Libre I didn't know and it took some time to work out what was going on. I'm a long way from being a sage T1 oracle, though over the coming years I'm sure it'll be fun getting there. 



rebrascora said:


> Another tip with Libre is that many of us apply it a day or 2 before we activate it.


See, that is the kind of gritty content I'm after. Didn't know this tit-bit, thank you.  Of course I'll rummage around the boards to see what pros and cons are but it does sound interesting. 
I had my last 2 sensors on the left arm, as my right was consistently giving off readings. I knew this would happen and was prepared for it, so I'll finger stab tonight before bed to see if it is off or not. Hopefully it will settle down. 

My wife and I are well past the OMG fight or flight response to the alarm, but the lack of sleep between trying to get to and waking up hours before 0700 only fuel the grumpy pre coffee entity that emerges daily. Secretly I think my spirit animal would be a Cicada.


----------



## rebrascora

AnchorFaced said:


> I do and that is what I tend to see happen on my left arm more often than the right. When I first got my Libre I didn't know and it took some time to work out what was going on. I'm a long way from being a sage T1 oracle, though over the coming years I'm sure it'll be fun getting there.
> 
> 
> See, that is the kind of gritty content I'm after. Didn't know this tit-bit, thank you.  Of course I'll rummage around the boards to see what pros and cons are but it does sound interesting.
> I had my last 2 sensors on the left arm, as my right was consistently giving off readings. I knew this would happen and was prepared for it, so I'll finger stab tonight before bed to see if it is off or not. Hopefully it will settle down.
> 
> My wife and I are well past the OMG fight or flight response to the alarm, but the lack of sleep between trying to get to and waking up hours before 0700 only fuel the grumpy pre coffee entity that emerges daily. Secretly I think my spirit animal would be a Cicada.


I really sympathize. I love my Libre and thankfully I still have the original without the alarms, so apart from waking up to deal with the occasional low or high BG level which thankfully my body is pretty good at alerting me to, I sleep well and my partner remains totally undisturbed even when I have hypos or hypers. I can even inject a correction in the dark now which means I barely wake up and don't need to get out of bed.... I sleep with insulin pens and Libre reader under my pillow and jelly babies in a container on the bedside table.  I think he would dump me if I had alarms going off regularly through the night   If I ever get Libre 2 I will be disabling the alarms at least through the night. Sleep is too precious and thankfully I no longer fear nocturnal hypos.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @TinaD and @khskel on your HS


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I love my Libre and thankfully I still have the original without the alarms, so apart from waking up to deal with the occasional low or high BG level which thankfully my body is pretty good at alerting me to, I sleep well and my partner remains totally undisturbed even when I have hypos or hypers


Don’t tell anyone, but….I switch the low alarm off at night! * 
Too many false alarms for compression lows, waking me and my husband unneccesarily. And I always wake up spontaneously if I'm genuinely low.
*I did actually confess to the doctor at the clinic on my last telephone appointment.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning yawning! I knew it, could have had a lie in yesterday and got up early, have to get up early today and didn’t want to! Anyhoo, a high ( for me) 7.8. 6.1 at bedtime, had a 10 grm choc digestive, an hour after reading, 6.2. Looks like at midnight my Libre decided to dump some glucose and I’ve had a steady incline since.
> 
> Off walking today, just from the doorstep. Walk into town for Mr Eggy’s bi monthly trim, then we will get onto the Cumbrian Way path and head out of town along the River Caldew, where I’m hoping to see lots of birds and wildlife. Then into a local village and the  pub, for lunch.  Double back on our selves for a wee while then cross over the river, cut through some fields, under the railway bridge  and toddle home. Nearly a circular walk. Should be at 10/11  miles walked. Supposed to be a nice day with sunshine too.
> 
> Have a fab day all, and I hope you too have sunshine today.


I am envious of where you live but also being able to go for the nice long walks. My physio gave me the go ahead to start to go 50 metres, then 75, It's going to take a long time to get to 3 miles at that rate. 
Otherwise the knee is getting more mobile and less stiff so I now feel a little progress is being made. I shouldn't go falling off ladders.


----------



## KARNAK

Good evening 5.5 this morning and a busy day was had.

Very bad hypo this evening good job the Libre picked it up I didn`t have a clue
no sense no feeling comes to mind, tried to stand up wasn`t happening Lifts
and JB`s where administered but took ages to stop shaking and acting normal.

Good info @rebrascora will help a lot of newbies to the Libre.

Congratulations to @TinaD & @khskel on their HS.

@TinaD anymore and naughty chair for you.

Good look for tomorrow @Gwynn.

In for radiotherapy tomorrow but Podiatrist first, all good fun I think.

I see a few struggling so massive {{{HUGS}}} to you all.

Take care stay safe be kind to anyone who deserves it but mostly to yourselves.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Gwynn

Yikes, I was up early and still I am not first. However... this mornings waking blood glucose reading 

5.2 (what a good start)

Yesss

Today is the day of my second eye operation. Wish me well.

I know some of you have had some serious operations and that mine, today, is trivial in comparison, but still I am a little nervous and eye sight is so important. 

Nothing to do today except, prepare for the operation, the operation itself, and getting home in one piece.

This is a good day with a brilliant start (5.2)

Have a great day whatever you need to do (now where's that doughnut and beef burger and chips and chocolate cake.....)


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> 5.2 (what a good start)


Congratulations!  A good start to your day, indeed!  I hope that everything goes smoothly with your operation, take a few deep breaths and it will soon be done {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today.

Well done on the on the HS @Gwynn hope the opp goes well


----------



## Sitosea

Well done Gwynn. 4.9 for me today.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.1. Congratulations on your HS @Gwynn


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A massive 12.4. Since being back at work i've had to reduce my basal. Yesterday at work, i spent most of the day crawling along the bottom of target and needing JBs and glucose. Kast night, it just wouldn't go up before bed so ended up having a snack, probably hence the 12.4.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn, hope the op goes ok.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. 
Hope all continues to go well today after your good start, @Gwynn.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

Congrats & good luck today @Gwynn.


----------



## janw

5.9 this morning, so am pleased with that. Managed to eat a skinless & boneless chicken thigh with roasted sweet potatoes and green beans - and it stayed down! Woo hoo!. Really starting to feel human again in my head, though strength needs a boost. Going to attempt shopping with the daughter this morning, as I don't need a lot and it will be nice to get out of the house after over a week of being unwell - will be nice to see daughter and granddaughter again too, have missed them both.
Have a good weekend all, the last one of January, feels a long time coming! lol


----------



## harbottle

5.2 this morning… 5.7 when I went to bed.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I am envious of where you live but also being able to go for the nice long walks. My physio gave me the go ahead to start to go 50 metres, then 75, It's going to take a long time to get to 3 miles at that rate.
> Otherwise the knee is getting more mobile and less stiff so I now feel a little progress is being made. I shouldn't go falling off ladders.


That must be so frustrating for you. I injured my pelvis just over two years ago after a really bad fall. It took ages to get out for a walk, it hurt so much ( it still does TBF). But little by little I did more until I was back up the fells, it hurts coming down though!  It played up end of last year and I’ve had acupuncture and had my sacrum re adjusted again. I think soon I’ll be going to osteopath monthly for maintenance! Yesterday I did 12.5 flat miles and boy that last 5 miles, I just hobbled. I was aching all over. Did my stretches, took two ibuprofen and sat with my feet up for two hours. I feel ( almost) fine this morning. I’m sure with time you’ll soon be out and about.


----------



## eggyg

Morning my Friday friends. 6.8 pour moi. 
Very long walk yesterday, 12.5 miles, so popped into the Spar ( wish it had been a spa) on the way home and bought a mint Areo. Oh man! It was so good. It was only when I disposed of the wrapper did I notice it said “ sharing bar”! Whatevs! It did last from 3.30 to 9pm, so I really did share it out, just between myself though!  So 6.8 is a pretty good result. PS don’t try this at home.


Childcare today. She’ll be here very soon, I’m fed, watered, showered and dressed, not fully compos mentis yet though, I slept in and jumped out of bed and still feel dizzy! 


Have a great day all.
Congratulations must go to @Gwynn on yet another HS, I’m getting the maracas out again! Good luck for your op. Also @harbottle, good work on your HS too, I’ll give the maracas an extra shake especially for you.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn well done and very good luck today
@harbottle congrats on your HS
@KARNAK hope all goes well for you today
8.1 on the left and 7.7 on the right so I’m taking the right, I was annoyed with the left reading as didn’t deserve it today!  Time for a bath, things to do indoors today. New cooker worked a treat, yah .
Nothing exciting or even interesting to report so have a good day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something today, likely a combination of worry last night, sore stomach I woke up with and contraceptive injection being due

Now to sit waiting goodness knows how long to hear from Bruce, thought he would have been in touch by now but never mind    xx


----------



## rayray119

6.9 before breakfast which i was pleasantly surprised at.  I couldn't get to sleep at around one and noticed I was starting to feel a little bit shakey so thought I'd better check I was 5.5 and I thought well that is quite a drop from what at bedtime 9.3 so I had a biscuit.   then thought probably didn't need that biscuit I'll deal with it in the morning.  looks like I made the right discussion after all


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone

12.8 
Been up for almost an hour and no major coughing at all so far. 

More paperwork today (inc getting my own self assessment done this time, nephews stuff is done in as much as I can do here with what paperwork I have).
End of Jan is always like this. I say every year I will do my accounts at the end of the tax year (April) but always leave it to last minute when everything is at the deadline.

Just had a vid call with my bro (in Australia), his fiancé and my niece.  They are due another baby in 10 weeks so should include bump too 
Niece will be 2 in summer and still not got to meet her in person because of all the travel restrictions. Still with all that's going on I'm thankful for being able to video call them and still watch her grow up.
Seeing them all really makes my day.

Well done to @Gwynn  and @harbottle for the HS today
Best of luck today to all having things done <3


----------



## Sitosea

harbottle said:


> 5.2 this morning… 5.7 when I went to bed.


Well done harbottle.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops forgot to post my earlier 5.7. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A massive 11 here today, did have a dodgy stomach yesterday and then decided to eat ice-cream in the evening, so probably that, not feeling great today but probably due to the double figures.

@Gwynn - congrats on your HS today, hope the op goes well

@harbottle - congrats on your HS today.

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Well finally heard back from Bruce and the health centre are going to be in touch with him before 11:30 and then decide if they want to see him    xx


----------



## TinaD

Gwynn said:


> Yikes, I was up early and still I am not first. However... this mornings waking blood glucose reading
> 
> 5.2 (what a good start)
> 
> Yesss
> 
> Today is the day of my second eye operation. Wish me well.
> 
> I know some of you have had some serious operations and that mine, today, is trivial in comparison, but still I am a little nervous and eye sight is so important.
> 
> Nothing to do today except, prepare for the operation, the operation itself, and getting home in one piece.
> 
> This is a good day with a brilliant start (5.2)
> 
> Have a great day whatever you need to do (now where's that doughnut and beef burger and chips and chocolate cake.....)


Congratulations! I now feel safe to report my own score...Good luck with operation - hope all goes 110% well.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. I report in fear and trembling - it is another 5.2.....


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 this morning for me but that involved bumping my Levemir right up to 5 units last night (from 1.5 the previous night and none the night before) and a 1.5 unit correction at 3am when I woke up on 9.5 despite the extra Levemir. Managed to keep it in range (just) but it is certainly challenging me at the moment and being so close to a personal best TIR I am really keen and focused to achieve it. A bit disappointed this morning actually because my TIR for the past 7 days has dropped back slightly from 96% to 95% presumably because a really good day has just dropped out of the back of the 7 day period. I was in range all day yesterday, so really expected to see a tiny increase in percentage or at least stay the same.

Anyway, many congratulations to @harbottle and @Gwynn on attaining the nominated optimum waking reading (AKA an House Special) and to @TinaD for her past 2 days achievements. Fingers crossed for the hattrick today although we may want a stewards enquiry to prove your meter isn't stuck. .

@Gwynn and @KARNAK Thinking of you both today and hope all goes smoothly at your respective hospitals..... Or perhaps the same hospital even, since I seem to think you are both down on the south coast! Wouldn't that be a coincidence! Topped and tailed with Opthalmics and Podiatry on the same day!


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning 
With a late start I’ve scored a 7.6


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats @Gwynn @harbottle  and @TinaD  on your HS!

I clocked a 6.7 this morning with does seem to be my most frequent morning level these days. 

Have a good Friday folks and hope the assorted medical appointments/ops etc go brilliantly for one and all


----------



## rebrascora

WOOHOO!! @TinaD You posted whilst I was writing about your potential hattrick. I must have wished it on you. Excellent work. You are part of a very elite and exclusive group of champions. Don't think we have ever had anyone get 4 in a row, so that is your next challenge!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 for me. 

More red line during the night. I think someone's ratios &/or basal needs looking at.

Any way shopping to do and songs to learn. We've spent so long long writing and recording that we've forgotten how to play them and some of the parts changed during the process.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Well done TinaD. HS's can be as rare as, er, rare things.


----------



## Pattidevans

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS to @Gwynn, @harbottle and (especially) @TinaD

Good luck for your operation @Gwynn.   @KARNAK good luck to you too for your appointment.

7.9 this morning with a fairly straight line.  Last night's "dinner" was not well advised.... an egg mayo and cress sandwich on 2 slices of Morrison's Wheat, Spelt and Rye.  I should know better than to have bread in the evenings, but we'd had people round for lunch and neither of us was hungry.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! Today I had a 5'2. Is that what you call a HS??

After my BG test, I had a COVID one. I am also happy with that, it was negative. If I get the same tomorrow, I will be able to finish isolation early! 

Have a great day and good luck to people with operations, appointments and any projects.


----------



## Pattidevans

CONGRATULATIONS on the HS @Elenka_HM


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning all. I report in fear and trembling - it is another 5.2.....


Super star!


----------



## Lanny

12:36 BS 7.7 A bit later so, a bit higher! 

Too late for a morning greeting so, A Very G’day Mates to you all! An Australian 

Sister actually woke me up with a phone call at 10:10 & after arranging for a visit at 2pm I went back to sleep for a bit longer.

Eventually got some MUCH needed sleep yesterday around 20:30 & woke at 02:49 for some food & then more sleep. My tired & battered feeling body finally got some rest as I didn’t dream, much if any as I don’t remember any, to make up a bit of body healing sleep I missed the last few days: they were all short mind sleeps; disturbing nightmares at that! 

Will have some breakfast now before my sister’s visit! Have to sort out the transfer of my father’s house, that I’m living in, to my name while my power of attorney still holds when he’s still alive: doesn’t apply anymore after he dies; he wanted me to have the house & didn’t get around to doing it! I haven’t seen him in HK these last 2 years, stuck there with the covid pandemic, & he’s gone downhill a lot in terms of the mind & body: had a few bad falls that needed hospital stays; dementia setting in! I suppose that’s what was REALLY causing me anxiety & stress the last few days! 

I’ve had my power of attorney since 2010 when the family restaurant was sold & I’ve never used it before & I know what it means that I need to use it NOW: knew my dad wouldn’t live forever, of course; REALLY brings it home NOW the short time that’s left to him!


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

Have been too busy to post until now but 5.8 today! 

Have a good day


----------



## Bexlee

5.0 

Hope everyone has had a good day. It appears to be the weekend again!


----------



## AnchorFaced

To quote the famous Frau Farbissina "I'm late"

6.9 @ 0640. Skipped breakfast opting for Coffee until lunch which was a delightfully warmed Ciabatta roll with ham and egg for 4 units crafted by my mother in law for her No1 SiL. Such a charmed life.  
So far TiR is 99% today, however Dinner scores a bit higher and working on tempering that cheeky evening rise.


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @TinaD @harbottle and @Elenka_HM on your HS. With @Gwynn as well, four in one day. Well done all!


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning everyone! Today I had a 5'2. Is that what you call a HS??
> 
> After my BG test, I had a COVID one. I am also happy with that, it was negative. If I get the same tomorrow, I will be able to finish isolation early!
> 
> Have a great day and good luck to people with operations, appointments and any projects.


Congratulations on your HS and negative test.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Woke up and first thought was what ungodly hour of the morning was it. Glanced at the watch and thought it was 6:30 so leapt out of bed - scored a 6.2 and wondered why it was quite so quiet outside. Checked watch again and it was 4:30. 
Back to bed just in time for some random and friends to decide to sit on the kerb opposite and play guitar whilst continuing their evening revels I presume. 
The guitar playing is good but still…

I’ve got thunder storm songs playing on Alexa to try and drown out the inconsiderate early morning revellers but it’s having limited effect. Still the alarm is set for 7:30 anyway because today’s my 10th Park Run!!
Knees ache a little and I cramped up on Thursday but I’m determined to go to Hampstead and do my tenth Park Run!!

Have a great day everyone and enjoy whatever the day brings regardless of whether it’s challenging or not!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. Another early riser, hair appointment early doors. A very nice 5.8. 

Got a tale to tell. During our morning buggy walk with the baby yesterday, I kept hearing an intermittent faint “bip bip” sort of noise. We were on a very busy ring road when I first heard it coming up to a crossing. Mr Eggy couldn’t hear it, he doesn’t hear certain pitches, I thought it was the lights on the crossing. Even when over the road I could still hear it. I was looking around totally flummoxed. I really though my tinnitus was playing up big time. Got away from the busy road, there it was again. It then dawned on me to check my Libre 2 which was in my jacket pocket. It was the low glucose alarm!  3.8, so not too serious. Of course I didn’t have anything with me ( I know, I know) but in my defence I rarely hypo and never in the morning.  By this time is was 11am and the alarm had been going off and on for maybe 15 minutes. Luckily we were close to a row of shops so nipped in and bought some Starbursts, no JBs. Ate two, tested five minutes later, 3.8. Ate another two, we were nearly home by now, 3.6! Got home, 4.2. It took half an hour to raise it to that feeble figure. I’m assuming Starbursts aren’t so good as a fast acting remedy. Usually two JBs would send me into the Stratosphere! I’m thinking after Thursday’s 12.5 mile walk and then another 4.5 yesterday morning my body was rebelling. Stayed low most of the day but never hypoed. Lesson learnt, check your Libre when you hear odd noises, always carry hypo remedies and maybe reduce your basal when you’ve done/ going to do lots of walking!

Have a super Saturday all. I’m  off for a cut and colour, was planning on walking but listening to the hoolie howling outside and because of what happened yesterday, I’m going to take the car. Blow the expense!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.5 for me. Hubby away this weekend helping his brother move from London to Milton Keynes so whilst the cats away the mice will still do nothing exciting .  However am going out for breakfast with my son and grandson so that will be nice. Had a rotten night coughing and sore throat, lateral flow is in progress but can’t see the dreaded second line as yet.
Will do some paperwork today, washing, ironing etc, cor I’m excited just thinking about it 
@Gwynn and @KARNAK hope your hospital treatment went well yesterday, take it easy today.
Have a good day all x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. 5.3 this a.m. which I was happy to see-  having induced a rather nasty 14.1 yesterday at 19.39 by eating some cake at teatime (17.30). It was still 12. 3 at 21.05 but had dropped to 5.8 by midnight. It seems that remission still evades me although good control is easy if I stick to keto. Oh well, man doth not live by bread alone, a proverb probably equally applicable to woman and cake. Off this morning for a lung function test and have an appointment for the pain clinic in a fortnight - the NHS locally seems to be attacking its backlog.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning everyone. 5.7 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me this morning.  It's much too windy for a walk in the woods, so I'll be on my bike later on.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Feels a lot warmer than yesterday's frosty start, may need to leave the thermals off for riding.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here. I’m going to have to up my basal - 9 units is enough during the day but not overnight (had 2 corrections last night). Roll on getting a pump...the endo & team have gone very quiet, so I hope they haven’t changed their minds!

Fingers crossed @Elenka_HM - I hope you’re result is negative and you can released back into the wild today.

We had a social life this week, twice! And next week’s Welsh class is in person (not Zoom)...could things be creeping back to normal? 

Phew! @eggyg.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 9.3 and libre showed i'd had a spike to 13 overnight!! Considering i was in the 4s most of the afternoon and evening and needed a snack before bed, this is why.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here. Feels a lot warmer than yesterday's frosty start, may need to leave the thermals off for riding.


Don’t go the whole Godiva!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

7.3 today, so although still high, a much improved reading to yesterday.  Nothing much planned for today, I’ll do a 20 mins exercise class from my app, visit my mum for a coffee and then off to Tesco’s when hubby finishes work.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Kopiert

Firstly - Wow! The dog actually allowed me to lie in until 7.45. 
This morning I had a 6.8 (although I had been up for around 30 mins). 

I am starting to really restrict my carbs now, through and post-Christmas I had relaxed slightly - not too much, but enough. 

I had a real shock on Thursday - after a lunch of home-made potato and leak soup (a moderate bowl) and a small slice of bread my BG rose to 14.5 two hours after. That has not happened since the first months of diagnosis - and then only about 11 after pizza (I was testing ). Up to now I thought I could tolerate that type of meal - obviously not. My only excuse is that I have a cold (neg C19 test) and I am under a lot of stress at work.

Anyway - lovely week end all - I for one am very glad it is here

Nick


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning all
A 10.3 this morning on waking at 09:00


----------



## harbottle

After a bit of a lie in I woke to a 4.2.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.1 today!

Have a good weekend


----------



## gll

Happy to report I'm back to my normal (for me) 8.4. Body has chilled out with its 3 day tantrum 

Learned 2 new alexa commands yesterday so for all you alexa owners - 
"alexa - nobody likes you" and "alexa - I see a little silhouetteo of a man"
Have fun with those 

Have an awesome day whatever your plans


----------



## Christy

Had fun with your Alexa comments


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Late today as was on the phone to Bruce and then the chemist, something is missing from my prescription that Bruce is picking up today but will be a surprise what as she said sensor strip thingies so it'll be either my Libre's or Contour Next strips, some are there just not the full amount, great when you speak to someone that knows everyone though as asked if there was anything for Yvonne as she'd had a text but as far as she was aware she wasn't due anything and she came back with no nothing for mum lol, Bruce didn't see a Dr only spoke to one on the phone who prescribed steroid cream and stronger antihistamines so he's getting them today hence the pick up for everyone else

Anyway a rotten 11.2 but after 1.5 hours sleep it isn't surprising, the wind has been wild all night and blowing the closey door open and smacking it off the wall, it even got Bubbles up while I was through the house earlier! xx


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Don’t go the whole Godiva!


1) It’s not that warm.
2) I wouldn't want to frighten the horses!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all!

6.3 an hour after rising (forgot to scan earlier) though there was a nasty hump to 9.3 during the night, so I guess I’d better readjust basals again as it’s looking like a pattern forming.

Today will be spent chasing prescriptions.  Boots should have 50 test strips for me as per the script I took in yesterday... but according to an email from the Nurse she has sent a script for another 200 over to Sainsbury’s who say they cannot get them, so I’ll have to get the script and take that to Boots too!  Argh... 

No news from Gwynn or Kopiert?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all. 
7.6 for me the first time I woke up and jabbed my Levemir with a lovely straight horizontal line overnight so the extra half unit of Levemir last night was a good decision. Woke up 2 hours later on 4.2 so the morning Levemir got to work quite quickly with no resistance from our friend Dawn. 1unit of Fiasp and no great delay for breakfast this morning.
Managed another whole day in range yesterday but TIR stats are still stuck on 95% for the last 7 days. Starting to think there is a glitch with it's computational skills! Hoping it is suddenly going to jump up to 97% or better still 98% when it realises that it's been slacking. Oddly the 14 day stats have improved!
It's blowing an absolute hooley out there and I can see one branch down from my kitchen window. I really need to go shopping to get a few essentials but the nearest towns for supermarkets are both on hill tops and windswept at the best of times and village shop only has Elmlea (not buying that fabricated rubbish) and Onken which is OK but much prefer the Lidl one made with British milk. The whole house is reverberating and I am right down in the bottom of the valley, dread to think what it is going to be like up in town, but getting low on cat and chicken food too so gotta go! Will be putting heavy boots on to stop me getting blown away. Think I should be safe in the old Freelander!

@Elenka_HM Many congratulations on your House Special yesterday. Hope it is the first of many.

@Gwynn and @KARNAK Hope your hospital treatments both went as smoothly as possible and you are perhaps enjoying a nice lie in today!


----------



## Sally T

4.9 at 6.48am - 7.2 by 8.51 when I actually got up.
Sub question... I feel hypo at 4 - 4.5 with all the usual sweats, blurred vision etc. 
At 3.0 I don't feel anything like as bad. Any one else?


----------



## khskel

Morning all of and it was 5.1 on waking a 5.3 when I got up so just either side of an HS.

Looks like there's a branch of a tree which will need sorting out..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Sally T said:


> 4.9 at 6.48am - 7.2 by 8.51 when I actually got up.
> Sub question... I feel hypo at 4 - 4.5 with all the usual sweats, blurred vision etc.
> At 3.0 I don't feel anything like as bad. Any one else?



Hi and welcome to the thread.

Nice waking reading but looks like you got a bit of Dawn Phenomenon during your lie in.

I can often feel a hypo coming in the low 4s if my levels are dropping quite quickly or I am doing an exertive activity but it's just a bit of a wobble/wooly feeling. I rarely get the sweating anymore thank goodness which I tend to associate with the panic/shock that hypos used to cause me. I can sometimes not feel too bad when I am actually hypo (enough to know I am hypo but not particularly unwell) until after I have treated it and then sometimes it's like a delayed reaction and I shake worse afterwards even though my levels are coming up. Doesn't happen every time though. I think it may be to do with when the body releases adrenaline in response to the low BG levels.


----------



## janw

6.1 this morning. Not sure if I have a headache or a neck ache, so have taken a paracetamol - might be the neck with actually going grocery shopping yesterday. Not sure that was a good move, but at least I got out of the house! Nothing planned for the weekend other than laundry - not sure I can handle so much excitement lol
Found out last night that there was a new series of NCIS on 5USA that I wasn't aware of, thought I might have missed the first episode but, no, the first four episodes - so spent the evening binge-watching to catch up  
Have a good weekend all


----------



## rayray119

This was what it was


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread.
> 
> Nice waking reading but looks like you got a bit of Dawn Phenomenon during your lie in.
> 
> I can often feel a hypo coming in the low 4s if my levels are dropping quite quickly or I am doing an exertive activity but it's just a bit of a wobble/wooly feeling. I rarely get the sweating anymore thank goodness which I tend to associate with the panic/shock that hypos used to cause me. I can sometimes not feel too bad when I am actually hypo (enough to know I am hypo but not particularly unwell) until after I have treated it and then sometimes it's like a delayed reaction and I shake worse afterwards even though my levels are coming up. Doesn't happen every time though. I think it may be to do with when the body releases adrenaline in response to the low BG levels.


I get that too sometimes my brain only relelises once i see the number or when i was using the libre it went off  But other times it picks it up before then.


----------



## Leadinglights

A pleasing loss of 1kg over the last 2 days as OH not been well, flare up of a gastric problem after Moviprep for an MRI on Tuesday, then he panicked at 3am as was peeing blood again (prostate surgery 2 months ago but fully recovered) so phoned 111 and they phoned back at 7.45am and advised him to go to A & E where he is now. Of course I still can't drive so he had to get a taxi. So very little sleep.
And to top it all the dishwasher has flagged up an error code.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! A BG of 5, temperature under 36°C and COVID test is negative. All good news!
Nothing exciting planned for today. In theory I can leave the house from tomorrow, so I will do some cleaning and laundry to get it out the way, and maybe hang out a bit with my housemates later. 

@ColinUK hope you had a nice park run. 

For everyone who is not feeling so well, get better soon


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Happy to report I'm back to my normal (for me) 8.4. Body has chilled out with its 3 day tantrum
> 
> Learned 2 new alexa commands yesterday so for all you alexa owners -
> "alexa - nobody likes you" and "alexa - I see a little silhouetteo of a man"
> Have fun with those
> 
> Have an awesome day whatever your plans


Ask her to fart.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Ask her to fart.


she is suggesting i ask for specific ones


----------



## mum2westiesGill

gll said:


> Learned 2 new alexa commands yesterday so for all you alexa owners -
> 
> "alexa - nobody likes you" and "alexa - I see a little silhouetteo of a man"
> Have fun with those



Haha I love this


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Not posted my waking BGs since Thursday so
Friday 7:06 BG 10.7. 11.0u tresiba done.
Today 7:14 BG 14.2. 11.0u Tresiba done. 2.0u humalog correction. This BG was after a night out which is all explained on my thread 'please can I have a bit of help?.


----------



## Leadinglights

O H now home from A&E well actually an assessment ward, blood and urine tests diagnosed a bladder infection so antibiotics prescribed so hopefully all will be well.
Not so the dishwasher yet unless you count him as one.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> O H now home from A&E well actually an assessment ward, blood and urine tests diagnosed a bladder infection so antibiotics prescribed so hopefully all will be well.
> Not so the dishwasher yet unless you count him as one.


Pleased he is home safe and sound and hopefully fixed once the ABs get working. Must have been quite a worry. 

My dish washer (mechanical) died years ago and I never got around to replacing it. At least you have a standby


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> A pleasing loss of 1kg over the last 2 days as OH not been well, flare up of a gastric problem after Moviprep for an MRI on Tuesday, then he panicked at 3am as was peeing blood again (prostate surgery 2 months ago but fully recovered) so phoned 111 and they phoned back at 7.45am and advised him to go to A & E where he is now. Of course I still can't drive so he had to get a taxi. So very little sleep.
> And to top it all the dishwasher has flagged up an error code.


Oh man! My dishwasher has been playing up for two weeks. Thought it was fixed but it decided to spring a leak. Mr Eggy can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Oh man! My dishwasher has been playing up for two weeks. Thought it was fixed but it decided to spring a leak. Mr Eggy can’t find it anywhere!


What is it with dishwashers?  Ours died on Xmas eve.  In the end it was economically non-fixable and we had to splash out for a new one.  Personally, despite deep research I do not like the internal lay out of the new one.  Hubby seems to like it as it gets the cutlery sparkling.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Oh man! My dishwasher has been playing up for two weeks. Thought it was fixed but it decided to spring a leak. Mr Eggy can’t find it anywhere!


not sure if you are still talking dishwashers or implying your hubby has been playing up and sprung a leek 
sorry, my brain went there x


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> not sure if you are still talking dishwashers or implying your hubby has been playing up and sprung a leek
> sorry, my brain went there x


That was my thought too and knowing @eggyg, with her naughty sense of humour, that will be what she is implying! Poor Mr Eggy!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pleased to say all dishwashers are tickety boo, fixed with the aid of a sink plunger as outlet claimed it was blocked, NOT OH  I hasten to add.
Thanks for all your concern.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> That was my thought too and knowing @eggyg, with her naughty sense of humour, that will be what she is implying! Poor Mr Eggy!


What moi?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## Lanny

29/01/22 20:24 BS 7.6 The day before that 28/01/22 22:59 BS 6.7  A little bit erratic as I’m still catching up on sleep BUT, undisturbed: roughly equal sleep of body & mind; as it SHOULD be & I normally am! After all, that’s what the nose op I had was all about: only when ill & the return of apnoea or the distressed staggered short sleeps does my sleep goes back to the fragmented patterns I had before the nose op!

No more nightmares apart from one tiny one as I’ve sorted out the guilt I felt about ME getting the family house!  Booked an appointment with the lawyers to change the deeds etc. etc. for 10/02/22 & may get anxious again just before that but, for now my stress has abated!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Already had breakfast & lunch before I posted & post lunch just now, 05:21, BS 10.6 is just a wee bit higher than I’d like but may settle to a decent ish reading in another 2 hours of active NR? 

Saw the first episode of a new drama series, on Now TV, that critics are calling the American Downton Abbey as it’s a Julian Fellowes production called “The Gilded Age” set in mainly New York City, & Newport in California for a weekend, of the 1880’s when “New money” started to overtake the “Old money” of elite society. Hopefully, for those that don’t have Sky Atlantic, I get the Sky channels on Now TV, it’ll be on ITV1 at some later stage? 

Only 1 episode so far & it’s very lavish starring a new comer Louisa Jacobson who’s the youngest daughter of Meryl Streep!  It’s not often that I’ve seen that era of New York City with the very wide dirt, MUCH fancier that plain dirt of course & couldn’t think of what else to call it, roads for the horse drawn carriages of Park Avenue on screen with the lavish corseted bustled dress of the Victorian era! I look forward to seeing future new episodes on Tuesday’s: aired the same time as in the US at 02:00 on Sky Atlantic; caught it on demand at a more reasonable 09:30 ish on Tuesday morning!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! A 5.5 for me today. A chilly start, but the howling wind has died down completely


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 4.7 for me today.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning.
Much happier bunny this morning. Completely silent outside, no creaking and groaning with the wind. I managed another whole day in range (@helli calls this a Unicorn day which I rather like) and my stubborn TIR finally upgraded just before bed and jumped 2 points from 95% to 97% TIR for the past week, so an equal personal best to 22/11/21.... and I had the flattest of flat lines overnight after dialing my Levemir back half a unit on a whim last night. Went to bed on 5.7 and woke up on 5.7 and a ruler straight line between the two. Woo Hoo! And it felt like "good" restful sleep.
I took 3 photos to highlight my achievements but they are stuck in my phone pending being sent to my PC via email, so you will just get a happy, grinning and cool emoji from me instead   .
Really would like a new PB now I am equal to my previous one but I am going to my sister's today and it will be a tricky combination of getting all my chores done this morning, driving there, a long walk with her, eating (probably slightly off piste carbs wise.... Sunday dinner) and driving home and then seeing to my beasties before bed, so maybe not the best timing to achieve it.... We will see!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Rather chuffed with 4.8. Very cold this a.m. Quick run round lighting kitchen wood-burning stove to put shepherd's pie in for later. Hope celeriac crust works as potatoes are banned. Tree planting this morning and then a run over towards Crymych to collect a permanent label for Mother's casket. Everyone trying to convince me to send her by courier but a promise to take her to Scotland and put her by Dad not so easily fulfilled in my view. Planning what to put in my tiffin to ensure a relatively carb free jaunt. Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here and rising...I hope the Tresiba hike’ll work.

Looks chilly out there, brrrrr.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 at my usual waking time, but it’s my lie in day so I went back to sleep again. Half an hour later, I’m 5.4, having slept through the HS station without stopping.


----------



## harbottle

5.2 for me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.5 so high improvement.  Off for my long run in a minute hoping to do 12k or 13k if I can manage it.

Have a nice Sunday everyone


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 this morning. 

Off to the crimea with friends later but other than that nothing really planned for my birthday. 

There will probably be cake.


----------



## Kopiert

Lovely sunny day down here in Kent. 7.3 this morning


----------



## ColinUK

Cinema! Bloody autocorrect!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Cinema! Bloody autocorrect!


That’s weird! I read it as Cinema, and had to go back and check what you’d really put! Cinema a bit closer to home and easier to get to!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 sensor, 8.2 finger prick

Happy Birthday @ColinUK hope you have a lovely day!

Well finally managed to get a hold of Bruce, I do wish he wouldn't ask me to phone at a certain time and then allow his phone to run out of power!

Today is not my lucky day, wen't to weigh some things and switched the scales on, Lo and they switched straight off, it's ok I thought, I'll use the other set that's sitting next to them, switched them on and Lo! They did stay on long enough to allow me to weigh what I was needing BUT....! lol, not sure where mum put the batteries so will have to wait on her coming home from work    xx


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> Cinema! Bloody autocorrect!


Well I thought it was some brilliant biting satire at the expense of our Prime Minister!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. 

Hope you all survived Malik, I have sad news. The pizza oven is now naked! Just been out to fill the bird feeders ready for The Big Garden Bird Watch which I’m doing at 10am, and noticed his bare state, looked high and low for his cover, neighbour’s gardens, field behind us. No luck. What’s so annoying is that it’s the most difficult thing to put on and off, but Malik was obviously very persuasive!

Anyways, it’s a lovely calm morning, 2.5 degrees and I was out in my dressing gown, yesterday it was 11degrees, out in jacket, scarf and gloves and I was frozen. It was some wind chill factor. Brr! 

Have a super Sunday. Congratulations @harbottle on your HS. @TinaD I put mashed carrots and swede on top of my shepherds/ cottage pies when I’m feeling virtuous! Delicious.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me.

@ColinUK happy birthday!! Enjoy your day.

@TinaD celeriac works well, its much less stodgy than potatoes. I also throw in a handful of grated cheese and plenty of pepper when mashing it.

@harbottle congrats on the HS


----------



## Gwynn

Happy birthday ColinUK

I was absent from the forum yesterday, I was recovering. The last two days have been very difficult.

The first eye op (left eye) was easy. No pain, surgeon talked me through each step of the op as he went. He was very gentle and I could see improvements immediately after the op.

The second op, on Friday, was a completely different kettle of fish. 

My wife kicked off before it all started, in the morning, we had had intruders again, seriously bad apparently. They had broken a few of the bristles off her very very very old hair brush. She was very upset. Of course we hadn't had intruders, but the whole incident shook me and upset me. Not a good way to start the day. 

The op did not go so well. The surgeon at the clinic was quite rough, almost spoke nothing at all throughout the op, and my eyesight after the op was significantly worse. So much worse that I raised it with the surgeon there and then, he was completely disinterested. I also raised it with the discharge nurse who was reassuring. The op was a little painful too. I felt shell shocked, drained, worn out by the end of it.

The evening following the op I was in a lot of pain which did ease up a little by midnight.

Saturday was difficult, thankfully my wife was somewhat better and the eye/head pain was gone. However my eyesight had not improved at all. Dark, no contrast, almost no colour, pretty flashing sparkly lights all the time, nothing anywhere near focus (to be expected), parts of the field of vision completely missing ! But it was the darkness and missing bits that worried me. I rang the clinic emergency number and talked to a doctor. She noted everything and said that if things had not improved by Monday to contact them again. The whole day Saturday was very stressful as things did not improve.

Thankfully, after a very good nights sleep last night the vision is significantly improved today. Thank goodness. I am more relaxed about it now.

I am just so glad that I hadn't had that surgeon for the first op. He might have put me off the second.

And so to BG. I would love to report an HS, but I can't. I'll settle for a 4.7 though ! 

Today I WILL get out and about (always on my own as my wife is fearful of the intruders getting into the house when she goes out). The beach becons....


----------



## Michael12421

Happy Birthday @ColinUK


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Birthday @ColinUK !! And well done @harbottle on the HS.
My reading first thing was another straight 5. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.3 today.
> 
> Hope you all survived Malik, I have sad news. The pizza oven is now naked! Just been out to fill the bird feeders ready for The Big Garden Bird Watch which I’m doing at 10am, and noticed his bare state, looked high and low for his cover, neighbour’s gardens, field behind us. No luck. What’s so annoying is that it’s the most difficult thing to put on and off, but Malik was obviously very persuasive!
> 
> Anyways, it’s a lovely calm morning, 2.5 degrees and I was out in my dressing gown, yesterday it was 11degrees, out in jacket, scarf and gloves and I was frozen. It was some wind chill factor. Brr!
> 
> Have a super Sunday. Congratulations @harbottle on your HS. @TinaD I put mashed carrots and swede on top of my shepherds/ cottage pies when I’m feeling virtuous! Delicious.


Swede 5gm and carrot 8gm? Sounds outright sinful to me.


----------



## SueEK

Happy Birthday @ColinUK , enjoy the Crimea 
Congrats @harbottle on your HS
@Gwynn sounds awful and so glad you are now feeling a touch better. Fingers crossed for a better day all round x
7.9 today, boo!!  Got lots of ‘bits’ done yesterday, hubby on his way home and a huge surprise is morning - I managed to get the dog out for a walk, miracles do happen.
Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.6 for me.

Probably more tree surgery for me today.

@ColinUK I thought for a minute you were getting involved in the Ukraine/Russian affair. Sounded a bit extreme for a birthday treat.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AnchorFaced

ColinUK said:


> Off to the crimea with friends later but other than that nothing really planned


Well that set me up for the day! Tell me you're Putin without saying you're Putin 

5.9 @ 0625 Not my choice to be up that early. By 0809 it was 8.1, thanks Dawn. 

Has anyone personalised their sensor? I'm thinking by now that it needs a name in this relationship. Someone to blame for waking me up for no reason at 0158 this morning when all was previously well. At least on this occasion, my significant and better half wasn't disturbed from her slumber.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone

at 7:38 BG 11.5 so just 1.5mmol above target. 11.0u tresiba done.

At least unlike yesterday morning I didn't fall back to sleep . I went downstairs and got tonight's tea ready in the slow cooker - it smells lovely - pork steaks and apple in cider - and going to have it with aunt bessie's mini roast potatoes and yorkshire pudding.
Also had my breakfast of my usual 2 rounds of toast.

Congratulations @harbottle on your HS


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
8.3 today

I'm tempted to get the libre 2 trial and maybe another 2 sensors to try and get a clear picture of good and bad days and what's happening in-between finger pricks. Good or bad idea? Figuring 2 weeks won't cut it to get a clear picture.

@ColinUK Happy Birthday, hope you have a fab time at the CINEMA and enjoy the cake!
@harbottle gratz on the HS
@Gwynn glad things are improving


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Swede 5gm and carrot 8gm? Sounds outright sinful to me.


I’m a very naughty girl!


----------



## eggyg

AnchorFaced said:


> Well that set me up for the day! Tell me you're Putin without saying you're Putin
> 
> 5.9 @ 0625 Not my choice to be up that early. By 0809 it was 8.1, thanks Dawn.
> 
> Has anyone personalised their sensor? I'm thinking by now that it needs a name in this relationship. Someone to blame for waking me up for no reason at 0158 this morning when all was previously well. At least on this occasion, my significant and better half wasn't disturbed from her slumber.


Haven’t personalised my sensor, but my reader is called Frank. Named for Frank Zappa, as I zap it over my sensor.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all  - well afternoon then!  Treated myself to a long read in bed!  Am absolutely hooked on the Inspector Bruno books by Martin Walker.  Set in the Dordogne his description of food and cooking is absolutely mouth-watering... hubby is hooked too, hence our plans to visit the area in September.  We spent our honeymoon there 37 years ago!

4.3 this morning with a flatfish.  Surprising as we had risotto last night with fresh and dried mushroioms and a good dollop of "Delice aux Champignons with a whisper of truffle" from a jar hubby received at Xmas.  It's been staring at me  from the larder shelf ever since  and I couldn't decide what to do with it.  In the event it went down well.

Happy Birthday @ColinUK !  Remember, there are noi carbs in cake on your birthday.

CONGRATULATION @harbottle on your HS.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.3 today.
> 
> Hope you all survived Malik, I have sad news. The pizza oven is now naked! Just been out to fill the bird feeders ready for The Big Garden Bird Watch which I’m doing at 10am, and noticed his bare state, looked high and low for his cover, neighbour’s gardens, field behind us. No luck. What’s so annoying is that it’s the most difficult thing to put on and off, but Malik was obviously very persuasive!
> 
> Anyways, it’s a lovely calm morning, 2.5 degrees and I was out in my dressing gown, yesterday it was 11degrees, out in jacket, scarf and gloves and I was frozen. It was some wind chill factor. Brr!
> 
> Have a super Sunday. Congratulations @harbottle on your HS. @TinaD I put mashed carrots and swede on top of my shepherds/ cottage pies when I’m feeling virtuous! Delicious.


The wind can cause absolute havoc, a few years ago our small polytunnel at the allotment ended up 10 plots away, had managed to go up and over hedges and fences. It must have looked impressive in action.
I felt sorry for the person whose whole roof had ended up in the road, those on either side were still there.


----------



## janw

6.1 again this morning - just about still "morning" as somehow I managed to sleep most of it away .... whoops .... guess I must have needed it. Mind you I did take a paracetamol late last night and those beggars always knock me out! 
Have a good day (what is left of it by now!!!)


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> The wind can cause absolute havoc, a few years ago our small polytunnel at the allotment ended up 10 plots away, had managed to go up and over hedges and fences. It must have looked impressive in action.
> I felt sorry for the person whose whole roof had ended up in the road, those on either side were still there.


I’ve put out an appeal on FB to try and find it. Just a slightly tongue in cheek post with the accompanying photo.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Hope you all survived Malik, I have sad news. The pizza oven is now naked! Just been out to fill the bird feeders ready for The Big Garden Bird Watch which I’m doing at 10am, and noticed his bare state, looked high and low for his cover, neighbour’s gardens, field behind us. No luck. What’s so annoying is that it’s the most difficult thing to put on and off, but Malik was obviously very persuasive!


That reminded me of my neighbour Peri, in Spain, standing on our doorstep after a big storm with a pair of men’s pants on the end of a stick: “Are these yours?” I couldn’t stop laughing. He didn’t see the funny side, it was a neighbourly gesture as far as he was concerned.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all.

Both eyes much better. It's nice not having them fighting each other. That made seeing anything much harder and gave me headaches for years!

BG is just not playing fair, still teasing..... 5.1

Yesterday I got out for a walk on the beach it was soooo good. Today I may just go for a short walk to the shops and back but it is very very windy out there. It is amzing how unfit I became with just approx 2 weeks doing no exercise whilst self isolating & the op.

Made Beef Teryaki with carrots and cauliflower for tea yesterday. Did the carrots and cauli in the Ninja Foodi. Incredible, carrots cooked in 2 minutes hi pressure. Cauli slightly over cooked in one minute hi pressure. Overall, with 'getting up to pressure twice' veggies took about 15 minutes. Not bad AND they tasted the best I have ever eaten.my wife also really liked it. Now that is the true test! 

Today...nothing to do. I must think of something....


----------



## SueEK

7.9 today and must run. Have a good day x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today

willl see if I can get my HbA1c results over the phone today
can’t believe it’s the end of the month already !

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## Lanny

06:31 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.6! Was 7.7 at bed and my line hasn’t moved. I must have injected water last night. 

Baby club today. Our last full week.  Just the usual. Play, walk, lunch, play, nap/ walk, play, go home. Nap ( me and Mr Eggy)! 

Have a happy Monday, hope it’s not too stormy where you are. Storm Corrie has left us, it started at 7.30pm and finished at 8 and we had Gail Platt force winds! Boom boom!


----------



## ColinUK

Crimea was lovely and Florence sends everyone her regards!

Cinema was good too  
Saw Metropolis - yup the Fritz Lang silent film. Live piano accompaniment. 
Never seen it before and my lord it’s good. Obviously there are some moments where modern audiences laugh at the acting style but we all agreed that it must have been mind blowing when released. 
Afterwards a lovely walk in a very cold London Town along the river and generally meandering before Five Guys for a bite to eat. 

Cake was homemade and low carb. BG was well behaved in the main yesterday with a post meal score of 6.7 
Was 6.0 when I retired to my bedchamber. 

Woke at 4am and it was 6.9 
Dozed until 6:45 when it was 7.4
Just checked right now and I’m at 6.9 again       so I think I’ll claim a 6.9 for today. 

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. It truly is appreciated. 

xx


----------



## freesia

Morning everybody. 8.6 after an overnight correction. Back in work this morning so i'll catch up later. Have a good day.


----------



## harbottle

4.3 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Slightly contrived, I forgot to alter my Libre low alarm back from 5.5, which I’d set for our walk, and was slightly annoyed when it woke me up at midnight. But looking at the speed I was dropping, I had a precautionary jellybaby, and headed off a hypo.


----------



## janw

Good morning, 6.1 for third morning in a row - not complaining! Not had a good night, but no point trying to snooze now as expect daughter will pick me up around 9.00am for shopping - but this is what happens when you sleep half the day away yesterday - ho hum! I'll be ready for a nap this afternoon and dinner will be something quick and easy.
Last day of the month and it looks like we are being blown into February with the way the wind has got up - 21mph at present, that should get me moving faster lol 
Have an enjoyable day.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning. 5.8 after getting up.
Well done Robin.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here...that’s better.

Nice work @Robin.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone

at 7:40 BG 8.6 and within target of 6mmol-10mmol . 11.0u tresiba done.

Hope everyone has a great day!  X


----------



## rayray119

9.2 but I think I know why I worked yesterday so I took a unit of my evening livermir and then I did end up eating some herribos at around 11pm and then later on in the night a chocolate biscuit. the harriboos were needed the chocolate biscuit  the may not have been but at least its bellow 10pm


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin  contrived or not, it’s still a HS! Congrats!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Not sure I dare tell you : 5.2 again. Does anyone else overheat at night? For the past few weeks I have been overheating and sweating soon after going to bed so that I have to lie with no bedclothes on until I cool down - maybe 10 minutes - maybe an hour. Bedroom air temperature about 14'. Last night it went on all night  couldn't sleep until 3 when I opened the window to let in the gale - still quite hot and sweaty this a.m. Don't feel ill - more like a prolonged menopausal hot flush - except all that finished some 25 years ago.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.4 today after another night of very little sleep due to the wind howling

Seems there's a tree come down at mum's work and she may be working with no electric as the houses nearby there went off at 11pm, will find out when she gets in xx


----------



## harbottle

I was kept awake by the wife snoring, the wind howling and feeling cold! I put my headphones on and listened to some mellow 70s jazz (Larry Coryell with members of Oregon) and fell asleep.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @TinaD and @Robin on those House Specials.
My reading first think was 4.7. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Well mum was in at 9:20ish, nae electric out there so she was only able to clean the toilets and empty the bins using the torch on her phone    50 trees down around the golf course, buses nae running past there now but thankfully one of the golfers was only happy to stay and give her a lift back in xx


----------



## eggyg

Congratulations @Robin and @TinaD on your HSs. Good work.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning All

Very bright and breezy here.  6.5 which is ok, got a long day at work today, still hoping to fit in a short run and yoga this evening.

Congratulations on the HS @TinaD and @Robin.

@ColinUK - pleased to hear you had a good birthday

@Gwynn - good to hear your eye is improving and you are upto a walk today.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.6 for me.

Right there's branches to be cut up, best get my saw out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

7.4 today…

Although made the mistake of not checking it straight after waking up, got up had a shower etc first (but still haven’t eaten anything yet!)

Always seems to rise as soon as I get up!

Have a good day


----------



## DuncanLord

Morning All 
A waking BG of 8.6
There seems to be a general climb in my readings so is it wrong eating but carbs counted correctly so is it the basal layer which needs an increase?   Must try and speak to the Diabetes centre and get advice.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning. 5'9 today. 
I had a very unsettling dream where I was unable to select the correct dose in my insulin pen. It kept showing ridiculously high numbers like 300 or 400 units and couldn't get it down to my number, so I went through the day without injecting, started to feel awful and couldn't find my BG meter, so I got really anxious. I don't think I've ever had a dream about diabetes before and that one was not a good start.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

5.6 on waking with a straightish line.  Just had a low glucose warning and a divebomb to 3.3.  Ate a Dextrose and a ginger cookie.   As I swallowed the last mouthful I checked again and it's 5.6 arrow straight up.  That's within 4 minutes of the Dextrose?  I don't think so!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS @Robin and @TinaD.  

Glad you had a nice Birthday @ColinUK


----------



## rebrascora

Late in today so I am going to have to give the Aussie greeting of "G'day Mates!"

7.3 for me at 6.30am when I woke and injected Levemir but then went back off to sleep and started the day on 6.3.
Managed another Unicorn Day yesterday but it took an awful lot of work to keep in range. Didn't have much low carb veggie options with the dinner my brother in law had very kindly laid on. Cauliflower cheese was loaded with really thick flour laden cheese sauce, gravy was all really thick and the only other veg was a small dish of green beans which I would happily have all eaten myself as a portion but there were 5 people round the table so I had to be very restrained. I hadn't had any breakfast or lunch other than a packet of pork scratchings so I was pretty hungry by 6.30pm and decided to be brave and have half a medium size Yorkshire pud and 2 roasties..... which I have to say were exceptionally crispy but coated in semolina, so again extra carbs. I hit it with 4units on top of a 1.5u correction after my walk because levels increased to mid 9s instead of decreasing.   Added another 1.5units after the meal for some raspberries and cream and thought I was doing really well when my levels were in the 5s after dinner, then dropped to 4.9 as I was about to leave, at which point I had a fizzy worm to drive home, but by 10pm they were in the 9s and rising. Took me 4 stacked corrections an hour apart to keep a lid on it, but topped out at 9.8 and got Wordle in 3  whilst I was waiting. .
Dropped my evening Levemir by one unit after my brisk 5 mile walk/jog out with my sister and the horses which looks to have been a good move once the corrections kicked in. Not ideal having 4 stacked corrections (totaling 6 units) starting at 10pm but worth it to maintain my clean slate and attempt at a new PB. My body really does not like foods containing refined flour anymore. It was the same on Boxing day when I had some bread. Anyway, I am still stuck on 97% at the moment, so hoping I can break through that today maybe. Will be less obsessive once I achieve a new best score but being tantalizingly close is hard work!!

Many congrats to @Robin (they all count) and Blooming Heck! @TinaD another one!! Well done! You are putting the rest of us to shame


----------



## gll

Late post from me - 10.6 earlier this morning. 

Gratz on the HS @Robin and @TinaD


----------



## AnchorFaced

6.3 at 0740, can't grumble.

Just attempted my first Wordle today. Was one letter away with the last four correct, so a gamble on getting the first letter correct. #Iwasrobbed.


----------



## eggyg

AnchorFaced said:


> 6.3 at 0740, can't grumble.
> 
> Just attempted my first Wordle today. Was one letter away with the last four correct, so a gamble on getting the first letter correct. #Iwasrobbed


Don’t fight it, it’s just a bit of light hearted fun!


----------



## Robin

AnchorFaced said:


> 6.3 at 0740, can't grumble.
> 
> Just attempted my first Wordle today. Was one letter away with the last four correct, so a gamble on getting the first letter correct. #Iwasrobbed.





eggyg said:


> Don’t fight it, it’s just a bit of light hearted fun!


You might think that, but family honour is at stake, when your husband and son have both made the right guess a line earlier, it’s deadly serious, I tell you! (we all did it in 4 today, but the other day I took all 6 goes, and they both did it in 4!)


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> You might think that, but family honour is at stake, when your husband and son have both made the right guess a line earlier, it’s deadly serious, I tell you! (we all did it in 4 today, but the other day I took all 6 goes, and they both did it in 4!)


Mr Eggy took all 6 goes, first time ever. He blames me, I said go for fight! I’m in trouble!


----------



## Bexlee

3.8 at 6.45. Not been higher than 7.2 all day. And now plummeting again. I reckon there’s a bit of Christmas cake left might have some !


----------



## freesia

@Robin and @TinaD congrats on the HS

Its been a long awful day today. So much so that when i got home i refused to cook and we went to the chippy. Fish and a few chips later, all was better with the world. I'll pay later probably with a spike, even though i split the bolus, but boy were they good!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning to you all. Cold, dark, wet this morning. Must get out and exercise though.

Eyes are good. A bit odd on the right (a sort of ghosting), but that's to be expected at this stage I suspect. Nothing too serious.

BG 4.7 this morning.

Nothing much to do today.

It seems that we have been lumbered with my daughters dog for 4 days starting at the weekend. I was pleasantly surprised that my wife was happy and keen about the idea. So that is good.

Have a Great Dane everyone. Woof.


----------



## SueEK

Pinch, punch first of the month and no return!! Lol, do kids still say that?
7.5 and off to work. Have a good one x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today

good to hear that your eye operation went well @Gwynn

I have a telephone consultation with the Diabetic specialist today
so be good to hear their opinion on what’s happening inside me


have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  7.1 for me today  

Good news about the eyes @Gwynn


----------



## Gwynn

Yes, thanks Northerner, it is great geing able to see again.

When I had a brain op about 15 years ago they said then that I would probably go blind from the condition I was suffering from at the time (not diabetes) and that the intended op would not help rectify the damage to my eyes and optic nerves. i.e I was going to be blind! However, I confounded them all when, after the op, I reported that my eyesight had been fully recovered! And it had!

Before the op my eyesight was very poor. I had had to stop driving, working, etc.

After the op (and having recovered from the op) I kept wandering around the hospital looking at, and marvelling at, everything. It was so wonderful to be able to see again.

So this is a similar but much less dramatic scene ! Before the cataract op I was struggling to see. I couldn't read most things anymore. Night vision was zero and I had learned to 'feel' my way around the house. After the cataract ops everything has changed for the better. The feeling of relief, and wonder, and joy is very real every moment of every day. Even being able to now easily see the computer (tablet) screen is great. Being able to read again is great. Being able to see a bit more at night again is great. And all this will continue to improve as I recover more from the second op and eventually get correct glasses.

I am so grateful to the NHS and to the opticians. Thanks !!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this glorious day. Not weather wise, it’s pitch black and the wind is howling again. No, it’s February, the bringer of spring. That makes me happy.

“Stayin’ alive,”  6.5! Thought that was quite apt, as it’s by the BGs!  I think that could be ‘our song’, or at the very least 6.5 could be the new House Special, I might  have more chance of getting one. “Ah ha ha ha, stayin’ alive!” Another earworm folks. Sorry not sorry.

Mr Eggy is feeling excited too, for the first time in almost two years he’s actually going to Camera Club instead of just going upstairs to Zoom. LFT to be done, no tea and coffee in the break and they will sit two metres apart. Oh and no raffle to raise funds. Phew! I’ve still got the bottle of Harvey’s Bristol Cream he won in November 2019! At coming up 62, he’s one of the babies of the group so the need to be careful is very real for a lot of them. The chairman is in his 80s! 

That’s it folk. Have a fab day and those who are struggling, big hugs.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a chippy tea last night and the expected spike which was dealt with, every 2 hrs from 1am i've been woken with a low that JBs just wouldn't bring up. Currently at 3.7 desperately trying to bring it back up so i can have breakfast.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me today. 
Stay safe if it's windy where you are.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Pinch, punch first of the month and no return!!


Slap, kick, for being so quick!

Morning all.  4.6 here.

I love Feb too @eggyg (cos my birthday’s in Feb). The snowdrops and my random selection of bulbs are busy pushing themselves upwards and there’s even been some bird activity (there were loads when we moved in, despite the neighbours’ cats. Where have they gone?). Happy pinching n punching, folks.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here, I obviously didn’t need both Lotus biscuits before bed last night. Or to sandwich a lump of cheese between them.(A delicious combination, but then I was brought up to enjoy a slice of cheese with Christmas cake, and my father always had cheese with his apple pie, a Yorkshire custom which was a step too far for me.)


----------



## eggyg

Just a little aside. I got today’s Wordle ( my first go) in two.  Beginners luck? Or just downright genius?


----------



## harbottle

5.2 after a poor night’s sleep.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning. 6.2 for me.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Just a little aside. I got today’s Wordle ( my first go) in two.  Beginners luck? Or just downright genius?


Pure genius, of course!

An HS @harbottle - well done.


----------



## Lucyr

eggyg said:


> Just a little aside. I got today’s Wordle ( my first go) in two.  Beginners luck? Or just downright genius?


I got todays in 2 too! After it normally takes me 4-5!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Just a little aside. I got today’s Wordle ( my first go) in two.  Beginners luck? Or just downright genius?





Lucyr said:


> I got todays in 2 too! After it normally takes me 4-5!


It took me 3!  But my son took 5, so I’m still smug.


----------



## AnchorFaced

5.7 @ 0607 having been awake since around 0530.. Also had a compression low at 0243.  I'd like to think the 2 slices of pizza prior to retiring to bed last night sufficed to stave off any chance of Libre lying to me. It always finds a way.

...just let me sleep for once



harbottle said:


> 5.2 after a poor night’s sleep.


I feel your frustration @harbottle


----------



## Lanny

08:29 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.5 today xx


----------



## Lucyr

10.5 this morning. Been up most of the night with a bad headache. Starting with a headache before work doesn’t bode well for me lasting the day  Completely fed up of them now and have submitted another econsult with the GP


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning before shower. 
7.2 afterwards!
Going for a run so I’ll see what it’s line when I’m back but I expect it’ll be high eights or even into the nines.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - happy February

6.7 at 08:00 - obviously a whole biscuit was too much after being woken by the Libre at 02:01 with a 4.

Just waiting for the phone to ring for my appointment with the DSN at 9am.

Congrats again to @harbottle


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 for me, I also like February, not only because it is my birthday this month, but like @eggyg it means spring is just around the corner.  This year I am going away for the weekend for my birthday, so already a short month and I have 3 days booked off of work.  Although starting with another long day due to my colleague having a family bereavement, so covering her shift. 

@Martin.A - welcome back and with a HS as well, congratulations

@harbottle - congratulations on your HS.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Congratulations to @Martin.A  on your HS!  Well done!


----------



## janw

Ok a surprising 5.8 this morning. Made a boo-boo with last night's dinner, thinking I'm eating pretty good having fish whilst they ate pastry, but the basa fillet was lightly dusted and, I wasn't expecting the carbs to be that high, plus I thought I'd have some potatoes along with the fine green beans. As well as a couple of other munchies, I was 9.2 just before bed  so did a fair few laps of my kitchen to get a couple of hundred extra steps in (10 calories worth) lol
I will never understand how I end up with a lower BG after a whoopsie day......
Well it is a good start to the new month, however it happened.
Have a good day - and month - everyone. The sun is out, we're in double figures - can't be bad


----------



## Pattidevans

Just had the phone call with the DSN who has taken over the clinics at the local hospital.  I asked if she was pump trained (as the last one wasn't) yes, and not only that, she's T1 on a pump!  Woo hooo!  She was pleased with my Libre graphs.... Hba1c 45 - which is OK as it comes from straight lines rather than hills and valleys.


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 when I woke up and injected Levemir. 5.9 when I got up. Missed achieving another "Unicorn Day" yesterday by 2 of the teeny, tiniest dips into the red. TIR is still stuck on 97% with 1% below but 14 day TIR is up from 89% last week to 96% which I believe may be a PB but not one I really count. Just want that magic 98% and then I can relax and be less obsessive. Got HbA1c blood test tomorrow and cholesterol etc. The amount of cheese and eggs and pork scratchings which have been consumed recently will make that latter interesting. It is going to be a fasting blood test purely due to the time of my appointment, so will be interesting to see if that also makes a difference to my lipids as they have been very steadily decreasing the last few years. Then I have phone appointment with consultant next Tues. 

@harbottle Congrats on another House Special. Well done but sorry to hear you didn't sleep well. Hope tonight is better.

@AnchorFaced Can't believe that you had 2 slices of pizza at bedtime and woke up in the 5s!! What sort of magic formula do you have to achieve that?? That is advanced level diabetes management. Have an A*

@MartinA Lovely to see you making an appearance on the thread again even if it is just to "laud it over us" and claim a House Special accolade.   Many congrats on your mostly fab results posted on your other thread yesterday. Well done! Hopefully the slightly duff ones are just a temporary blip that no doubt happen from time to time with human bodies and will right themselves or be easily fixed. (fingers crossed emoji)


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Many congrats on your HbA1c. I would absolutely love a result in the mid 40s but can't see it happening even with my great TIR and "straight lines" or maybe we should say gently undulating hills.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wordle inventor 'overwhelmed' as New York Times buys game
					

Briton Josh Wardle sells his online game sensation to the New York Times for a seven-figure sum.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Let's hope they don't try and make money with it.

Congrats to @harbottle on that HS and great to see you back here with one @Martin.A


----------



## rayray119

7.7 well I had been awake for a while woke up quite early but stayed in bed it was the first test though.   I did end up having a stack in the middle of the night again.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone
9.6 today

Got my eye check at lunchtime. Bit nervous about those first results but needs done n all that.

Gratz on the HS @harbottle and @Martin.A


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Yes, thanks Northerner, it is great geing able to see again.
> 
> When I had a brain op about 15 years ago they said then that I would probably go blind from the condition I was suffering from at the time (not diabetes) and that the intended op would not help rectify the damage to my eyes and optic nerves. i.e I was going to be blind! However, I confounded them all when, after the op, I reported that my eyesight had been fully recovered! And it had!
> 
> Before the op my eyesight was very poor. I had had to stop driving, working, etc.
> 
> After the op (and having recovered from the op) I kept wandering around the hospital looking at, and marvelling at, everything. It was so wonderful to be able to see again.
> 
> So this is a similar but much less dramatic scene ! Before the cataract op I was struggling to see. I couldn't read most things anymore. Night vision was zero and I had learned to 'feel' my way around the house. After the cataract ops everything has changed for the better. The feeling of relief, and wonder, and joy is very real every moment of every day. Even being able to now easily see the computer (tablet) screen is great. Being able to read again is great. Being able to see a bit more at night again is great. And all this will continue to improve as I recover more from the second op and eventually get correct glasses.
> 
> I am so grateful to the NHS and to the opticians. Thanks !!!


I have cataracts also, although they are at a relatively early stage so it's hard to discern the difference they are currently making. A remarkable story about how your brain op actually had such a positive outcome for your eyesight - you must have been very concerned beforehand, and very relieved afterwards!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a close to the edge 4.5 for me. Insulin sensitivity appears to be hearing up for spring/summer. 

Just had a breezy couple of hours in the garden. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mage 1

Martin.A said:


> Just had to share on this lovely, Spring-like Berkshire morning..................


Well done and welcome back


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Just a little aside. I got today’s Wordle ( my first go) in two.  Beginners luck? Or just downright genius?


Quite clearly it’s downright genius!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi! Posting late today, my BG was 8'8 at 10:30. Higher than usual, but quite expected as we celebrated my housemates birthday with a late dinner full of carbs (not the healthiest ones). 

My body is not very happy about last night choices. Ooops.  Trying to compensate a bit today with a long walk and light meals.


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Wordle inventor 'overwhelmed' as New York Times buys game
> 
> 
> Briton Josh Wardle sells his online game sensation to the New York Times for a seven-figure sum.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope they don't try and make money with it.
> 
> Congrats to @harbottle on that HS and great to see you back here with one @Martin.A


Hmm, the quote from the NYT is that it will 'Initially' remain free. I think we all know what that means,


----------



## SueEK

Congrats @harbottle and to @Martin.A - where have you been? Welcome back


----------



## freesia

@harbottle and @Martin.A congrats on the HS. Welcome back @Martin.A


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 7.1


Snap Michael!  7.1 for me too!


----------



## SueEK

7.8 for me today. Virgin box packed up yesterday but engineer coming out tomorrow - impressive.  Watched Gigi on dvd instead - nice.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today 

I had a diabetic consultation yesterday, on the phone with the hospital 
he seemed to think, most things are ok and he wants to try changing one of my medications 
but repeating blood test in 2 weeks as something was possibly an abnormal level,  

have a great day everybody


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning. 6.3 today.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.4 after a night of about 3 hypos


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.2 for me! No idea how that happened, and i slept through the night. Hubby said i snored all night, i think he's hearing things   . If i was,its down to a long stressful week so far. .


----------



## Sitosea

Congratulations freesia,


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all! 5'8 today. I'm off to work, I haven't done many morning shifts recently and it's good for a change.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here.


----------



## harbottle

A 5.1 for me.


----------



## Bexlee

6.0. 

Is it Friday yet?! Have a good day all ye retired peoples. Almost 5pm wage slaves!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I am joining Freesia this morning my BG *5.2*

Out for a walk on the beach after breakfast. I just hope it's not too cold.

Eyes are improving still. I wish they wouldn't give you eye drops that sting like crazy! I have to apply them 4 times a day. Much worse than finger prick testing.

I discovered yesterday that my wife knew nothing about cataracts nor about the operations I had gone through! So I described and drew what I had to go through. Her reaction was, er, not very positive. She hated the idea of it all. Many people struggle with the idea that a surgeon will cut open their eye and remove (and replace ) some part of it. No idea what my wife had thought I was going through. 

It's just like diabetes or any other serious condition. People don't know because it is pretty much irrelevant to their lives but they do pick up on the 'bad press' and engage with it quite unconciously. So, many of the myths and mis informations get perpetuated. In the extreme I suspect this can lead to bias, prejudice,  discrimination, and fear. And yet facing things head on, standing up for the fight with knowledge, courage, and determination can bring untold benefits and often a better outcome. One thing I have noticed is that hiding from the reality rarely helps or resolves things.

Todays thinking is now complete. I will go back into my little box again now.

Have a great, positive, courageous day today whatever you get up to and whatever happens.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.1 here.

What a great way to start the month @Martin.A...good to see you again.


----------



## Sitosea

Well done Gwynn and thanks for your very wise piece.  Don't go back in the box.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning on 2/2/22


At 7:15 my BG was 14.2 above target by 4.2mmols. Reason unknown unless it was a biscuit too much. 2.0u correction done. 11.0u tresiba done.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8. 
Not long been up, woke at 5.15 for the loo, 5.1.Struggled to get back to sleep, just dozed off and the Libre low alarm woke us both at 5.30 showing 3.6 going down!  Mr Eggy panicked, I didn’t as I felt absolutely fine. He dashed downstairs to get my metre “ incase I fell down the stairs”.By the time he came back up ( it’s not far), Libre  showing 4.2 steady, metre reading 6.3, five minutes later Libre 6.3! Compression lows strike again!  Of course we couldn’t get back to sleep. Tossed and turned, still awake 6.40. I nearly got up but must have finally slept. Woke up and it was light and 8.20. I now feel terrible, aching and headache and blooming starving!  wish I’d got up at 6.40! Never mind, nowhere to go and no one to see today.

Congratulations to @harbottle @Martin.A @freesia and @Gwynn for your House Specials the last two mornings.  Good work chaps.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something today

Mum got a call at 9pm last night from one of her bosses telling her it had been locked up without anything being set correctly and in a hurry as the electric had gone off again, he thinks it was just while they reconnected others but can't be sure when/if it came back on as obviously it was abandoned xx


----------



## rayray119

6.6  this morning I told myself I'll try to do 4 units of livermir one more time and if find myself stacking in the middle of the night again.  not sure how I was planning on telling a drop but anyway I couldn't sleep for about 2 hours(previously that has been a sign of me dropping)  I didn't test at first but then after a bit thought no I better to but then got annoyed at myself when the number was 6.6 but then got annoyed at myself for testing as it wasn't low but was one down from 7.6 so I did end eating something thinking well it did go down quite a bit the night before from there and not wanting to get wake up in the later on in the night and end up using a number test strips.  based on the number it does look like that stack was needed.  i do want to do some more background tests but I'm working a few shifts this month and need to feel like I am able to test often at work without feeling limited so kind has been put off background testing as well. when I start travelling with work it's going to be longer days as well.(I think going to explain how active my job is at my next appointment and say that I'm happy to change to cheaper test strips as long as they're fairly easy to use if it meant I wasn't going to be tied to a certain amount)  that's one benefit of a sensor I can not on my break being able to tell what happened at night without having to wake to test in the middle of the night)


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 4.8 Overdid the bolus a bit for dinner last night, then! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Already had breakfast & a pretty healthy ish 08:40 BS 7.3 three hours after eating after a reduced breakfast dose for the below 5 waking reading! 

Saw the 2nd episode of the new, lavish The Gilded Age & also Rupauls Drag Race The UK versus the World with 3 UK queens from season 1, 2 from  Canada, 2 from the US & 1 each from Thailand & The Netherlands.  I have to say that I TRIED watching the first season of the Canadian Drag Race & COULD NOT make it past the 1st episode, some time ago when it was first aired, & found it to be very mean: the stereotype I thought drag was before watching the first season of the UK race;  also, the Canadian sense of humour CAN be SO strange! So, I didn’t get or agree with the judgement of either of the Canadian queens’ performance on the 1st week: 1 in second place & scratching my head to see HOW that could be so; the other at the bottom & eliminated wasn’t THAT bad but, I DID see that it wasn’t very original! But, the real standout was definitely the queen from Thailand & quite deservedly won the first badge!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late reporting in today. For some reason didn't get off to sleep until the wee small hours and consequently slept in. Still it produced an Heinz Special of 5.7.  
Well done to both of today's HS's.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Congratulations to Freesia and Gwyn - I think the HS fairy has moved on. 5.3 for me this morning - didn't report yesterday as managed to bend my very last lancet. House is sparkling after a day of deep cleaning prior to valuer appointment. Altho' I was pretty uncomfortable at bedtime, and fearing total lock up, happily pretty mobile this a.m. Wolf decided to develop cloth ear before breakfast so an added bonus of the great tidy was easy access to my inherited police whistle. 40kgs of electrified German Shepherd at max acceleration.


----------



## Kev79

First time posting a morning figure, only been testing a week. It was 9.8, still not overly sure if this good, bad or indifferent


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> I'm happy to change to cheaper test strips as long as they're fairly easy to use if it meant I wasn't going to be tied to a certain amount


We are all limited to a certain amount per prescription which is usually monthly but if you are needing more you should ask for it to be reviewed xx


----------



## AnchorFaced

7.7 @ 0649. I'd run out of Pizza, so made do with a yogurt pot prior to turning in last night. My BG drops like a Me109 over the Dover Straits in '40 most evenings. Must sort that out.

Mrs Anchor was up early for meetings which makes a change. She had prepped all her stuff last night as she wanted to be ahead of the traffic. Big City Truro and the A30 can be a fickle path in the mornings. 

Anyhoo, I made the coffee (got to get those goldstars somehow) and she decided to update her website with Feb's newsletter for some reason. The Ipad put up a fight so she had to do it on the 'puter. All done but not before the call went up "I can't find my Chelsea Boots" #emotional

20 mins late out the door.


----------



## Kev79

Martin.A said:


> As I read on a diabetes website somewhere, 4 is the floor and 10 is the ceiling. Also, I was told by my DN early on that I should at least aim to be in single figures.
> 
> Did you test as soon as you got up, before eating or drinking anything?
> 
> Martin


It was about 30 mins after getting up, about 5.30. Hadn’t had breakfast at that point.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning all 
A 7.9 this morning.  At least it’s coming down slightly.  
Better news is Wordle, even though it’s been sold to New York Times.  See photo.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

10 on the dot this morning, that will be the hot cross buns I ate as wasn't feeling well with a horrible dizzy headache all day, working  long day i just didn't feel like prepping and cooking anything.  Hot cross buns were delicious though, better than the microwave burger my son ate (yuk).  Still have horrible headache and now a slightly sore throat, LFT came back negative, but maybe I am going down with something.  

@Gwynn - congrats on the HS, and I must admit when my dad had his cataracts done and described it to e, my reaction was not the best either.

@freesia - congrats on the HS

@Kev79 - welcome to the thread.

Have a good day everyone,


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> We are all limited to a certain amount per prescription which is usually monthly but if you are needing more you should ask for it to be reviewed xx


I actullly i asked friend and some other people who said they dont have a due date on thiers


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning all
> A 7.9 this morning.  At least it’s coming down slightly.
> Better news is Wordle, even though it’s been sold to New York Times.  See photo. View attachment 19956


It’s official I’m a downright genius, yesterday’s two wasn’t beginner’s luck, got it in two again this morning. Mr Eggy used up five lives. Let’s see if I can do the hat trick tomorrow. I might not be able to get HSs……


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 05:20 BS 4.8 Overdid the bolus a bit for dinner last night, then!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Already had breakfast & a pretty healthy ish 08:40 BS 7.3 three hours after eating after a reduced breakfast dose for the below 5 waking reading!
> 
> Saw the 2nd episode of the new, lavish The Gilded Age & also Rupauls Drag Race The UK versus the World with 3 UK queens from season 1, 2 from  Canada, 2 from the US & 1 each from Thailand & The Netherlands.  I have to say that I TRIED watching the first season of the Canadian Drag Race & COULD NOT make it past the 1st episode, some time ago when it was first aired, & found it to be very mean: the stereotype I thought drag was before watching the first season of the UK race;  also, the Canadian sense of humour CAN be SO strange! So, I didn’t get or agree with the judgement of either of the Canadian queens’ performance on the 1st week: 1 in second place & scratching my head to see HOW that could be so; the other at the bottom & eliminated wasn’t THAT bad but, I DID see that it wasn’t very original! But, the real standout was definitely the queen from Thailand & quite deservedly won the first badge!


I’d say that the top two weren’t the right choice and neither were the pair in the bottom two. 
And the wrong person went home but that’s the impact of the rule change enter the winner of the lip sync decides who goes.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. 

Feeling the impact of the cramp on the run yesterday. Already stretched this morning and my entire leg is still very tight. 
Going to walk it off in a bit as I go to a local concentration of retail outlets and pick up instant yeast as well as walnut pieces and so other bits and bobs. I want to make bread again today and I’ll probably knock up a standard seeded loaf and one trialling lupin flour. 

Survivors therapy session later today. And that’s probably enough for the day today.


----------



## grovesy

rayray119 said:


> I actullly i asked friend and some other people who said they dont have a due date on thiers


Many people do have due dates,I ordered my repeat on Monday, my system now says I can't order more before the 22nd of Feb for some and 23rd of Feb for others. It may depend on what system and or settings your surgery use!


----------



## grovesy

Kev79 said:


> It was about 30 mins after getting up, about 5.30. Hadn’t had breakfast at that point.


My levels raise before I even get out of bed. I know this as use a Libre.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.5 for me.

Foot tickling this lunch time. I've made sure I've got decent socks on.

This aft down to the rehearsal studio to programme some sounds for the songs we're learning. Better done when I'm on my own and not trying to do it quickly between songs.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this dull day.  At least it's not windy.

7.3 at 08:30 after a somewhat stressed night of peculiar dreams, but at least no drops into the red as such dreams would normally indicate.

CONGRATULATIONS @freesia and @Gwynn on your HS.

@ColinUK Lupins sound positively poisonous!  LOL!

@AnchorFaced seems we are in the same neck of the woods.... are you under Treliske for yur diabetic care?

Hubby got a tip somewhere that there were a list of good starting words for Wordle... give you a clue, one of them is particularly apt for this thread and has 3 vowels in it.


----------



## rayray119

grovesy said:


> Many people do have due dates,I ordered my repeat on Monday, my system now says I can't order more before the 22nd of Feb for some and 23rd of Feb for others. It may depend on what system and or settings your surgery use!


yeah well, i'm going to change doctors because mine aren't good with anything really there was one point they were expecting 1t they were expecting 100 needles to last two months even though I explained to them several times that I was using at least 4 a day(not quite sure how they figured that one out). they weren't that good before I was diagnosed either.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have blown my PB attempt for the time being! Pretty chewed off after all the effort I have put in the last week. At least I equaled my previous one. 

3.2 for me this morning at 6.30am and that was after waking up hot and bothered at 5.50am on 3.5 and having 2 Lift tablets which seem to have had no effect whatsoever looking at my Libre graph, but unfortunately I dropped straight back off to sleep without retesting and now I have a big red mark on my graph and my below target percentage has increased to 2. I'm still on 97% but only 1% above range, so if I hadn't had that hypo this morning I would have clocked up a new PB of 98% Arrgh!! So close! 
Clearly too much basal when you hypo at that time of the morning but my levels started rising last night at 7pm and despite only having a salad and half a small apple and eating early, I ended up injecting 6 units with corrections and was still fighting it going out of range, so I added another unit to my Levemir and went to bed on 6.8 with a couple of handfuls of salted peanuts o board. 
Not sure I can be bothered to continue to be so focused with my diabetes management to try again just now, so might have a few days of being more relaxed and then try again. 

Walked along to surgery for blood test this morning. Told the nurse "I'm very good at this" whilst she was getting all the appropriate vials sorted. Don't think she quite understood what I meant until she went to put the tourniquet on my arm and then said, "Oh my goodness! Those are good veins!... Don't think I need this!" Vials filled in double quick time and all sorted. Extended my walk home by another couple of miles but managed to hypo again just as I was nearly home. Arrggh again!!  Wouldn't care but I was scanning every 10 mins to keep an eye on it and dropped from 5.6 to 4.1 in that interval and the fizzy worm I ate just wasn't quick enough to prevent another dip into the red and a bit of blurred peripheral vision on the last 100yards to home. 

Anyway, morning basal has been reduced by 2u and there will be more hoof trimming work done later this afternoon so that should keep me out of mischief. 

@freesia and @Gwynn Many congratulations on your achievement this morning.

@Kev79 Welcome to the thread. 
Many of us test before we get out of bed for our waking reading as that will usually give us the "best" (lowest) result. BG levels often start to rise as soon as we wake up or get up, because our liver starts to release glucose to give us energy to start our day. This is believed to be a throw back to our prehistoric ancestors who needed energy to go out and hunt or gather for their first meal of the day, rather than ourselves who can just walk into the kitchen and open the fridge.   Our liver really needs an upgrade to it's programming!  
Most people experience this but their pancreas releases insulin to deal with that glucose. With us diabetics and our less efficient pancreases, it shows up as a rise in BG. Sometimes, if you eat something straight away, as soon as you get up, it will switch off the liver from doing this and stop the rise or the other option is to go out for a walk or run to use up that glucose. ie simulate that hunter gatherer activity. 
Ideally you would be looking for a waking reading between 4 and 7, so yours was a little high but not desperately bad. It takes time for waking readings to respond to lifestyle changes (and medication if appropriate) and waking readings are usually the last readings to show improvement but if you are making good dietary choices then they should eventually come down. Keeping a food diary along with your readings will help you to figure it out and hopefully gradually see a downward trend, but it would be interesting to know if testing before you get out of bed makes much difference. My levels used to rise by as many as 6 whole mmols in an hour due to "Foot on the Floor" syndrome, so it can cause quite a significant rise in BG for some people.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gwynn

Great to see Martin.A again. I really valued your input, so it is good to have you back here again.


----------



## Michael12421

Just had a little giggle.  Went to one of te two mini markets to do a bit of shopping and they had a leaflet showing reduced offers for Valentine's Day - top of the list was Durex.


----------



## AnchorFaced

Pattidevans said:


> @AnchorFaced seems we are in the same neck of the woods.... are you under Treliske for yur diabetic care?


@Pattidevans I am and the team here have been fantastic. Very fortunate.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Earlier at work, a colleague from another department (doesn't know I am diabetic) came looking for sweeteners for her coffee. She told me she is not having sugar and she is not very happy about it. I'll take a wild guess and say she is trying to lose weight. When I replied all friendly "oh, I am not taking sugar either!" she went "but you are fu**** skinny!" 

PS: I am afraid I lied saying I don't take sugar, there's room for improvement there, but I don't put it on drinks.


----------



## Lucyr

Bit late but I was 8.6 this morning. Spoken to the GP today and he’s prescribed naproxen and ordered some bloods as urgent so that I can get them done today, to see if there’s anything causing the headaches.


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning. Went to coffee morning and local shops, home for lunch then out with hubby to walk the dog and feed the ducks, swans, geese, moorhens and a hoard of greedy gulls, then to another shop - finally got on laptop! Will be time to start the dinner soon ....
Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @Gwynn on your HS

@Kev79 welcome to the thread.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Just had a little giggle.  Went to one of te two mini markets to do a bit of shopping and they had a leaflet showing reduced offers for Valentine's Day - top of the list was Durex.


How romantic.


----------



## gll

Sigh. Wrote out the morning post...forgot to actually post it 

9.0 was this morning

Eye screening was easy yesterday. No drops. Just need to wait for results. The lassie couldn't tell me anything other than it was a clear picture. Was in the building for under 10 mins.

@Kev79  nice to see ya over here 
@ColinUK  hope today went okay for ya (both bread and group)


----------



## Kev79

rebrascora said:


> Well I have blown my PB attempt for the time being! Pretty chewed off after all the effort I have put in the last week. At least I equaled my previous one.
> 
> 3.2 for me this morning at 6.30am and that was after waking up hot and bothered at 5.50am on 3.5 and having 2 Lift tablets which seem to have had no effect whatsoever looking at my Libre graph, but unfortunately I dropped straight back off to sleep without retesting and now I have a big red mark on my graph and my below target percentage has increased to 2. I'm still on 97% but only 1% above range, so if I hadn't had that hypo this morning I would have clocked up a new PB of 98% Arrgh!! So close!
> Clearly too much basal when you hypo at that time of the morning but my levels started rising last night at 7pm and despite only having a salad and half a small apple and eating early, I ended up injecting 6 units with corrections and was still fighting it going out of range, so I added another unit to my Levemir and went to bed on 6.8 with a couple of handfuls of salted peanuts o board.
> Not sure I can be bothered to continue to be so focused with my diabetes management to try again just now, so might have a few days of being more relaxed and then try again.
> 
> Walked along to surgery for blood test this morning. Told the nurse "I'm very good at this" whilst she was getting all the appropriate vials sorted. Don't think she quite understood what I meant until she went to put the tourniquet on my arm and then said, "Oh my goodness! Those are good veins!... Don't think I need this!" Vials filled in double quick time and all sorted. Extended my walk home by another couple of miles but managed to hypo again just as I was nearly home. Arrggh again!!  Wouldn't care but I was scanning every 10 mins to keep an eye on it and dropped from 5.6 to 4.1 in that interval and the fizzy worm I ate just wasn't quick enough to prevent another dip into the red and a bit of blurred peripheral vision on the last 100yards to home.
> 
> Anyway, morning basal has been reduced by 2u and there will be more hoof trimming work done later this afternoon so that should keep me out of mischief.
> 
> @freesia and @Gwynn Many congratulations on your achievement this morning.
> 
> @Kev79 Welcome to the thread.
> Many of us test before we get out of bed for our waking reading as that will usually give us the "best" (lowest) result. BG levels often start to rise as soon as we wake up or get up, because our liver starts to release glucose to give us energy to start our day. This is believed to be a throw back to our prehistoric ancestors who needed energy to go out and hunt or gather for their first meal of the day, rather than ourselves who can just walk into the kitchen and open the fridge.   Our liver really needs an upgrade to it's programming!
> Most people experience this but their pancreas releases insulin to deal with that glucose. With us diabetics and our less efficient pancreases, it shows up as a rise in BG. Sometimes, if you eat something straight away, as soon as you get up, it will switch off the liver from doing this and stop the rise or the other option is to go out for a walk or run to use up that glucose. ie simulate that hunter gatherer activity.
> Ideally you would be looking for a waking reading between 4 and 7, so yours was a little high but not desperately bad. It takes time for waking readings to respond to lifestyle changes (and medication if appropriate) and waking readings are usually the last readings to show improvement but if you are making good dietary choices then they should eventually come down. Keeping a food diary along with your readings will help you to figure it out and hopefully gradually see a downward trend, but it would be interesting to know if testing before you get out of bed makes much difference. My levels used to rise by as many as 6 whole mmols in an hour due to "Foot on the Floor" syndrome, so it can cause quite a significant rise in BG for some people.
> Hope that makes sense.


Thanks for tips, all still new to me‍ its good to “what” I should be in the mornings, you get given the diagnosis and let back out in to the world with no idea


----------



## gll

Kev79 said:


> Thanks for tips, all still new to me‍ its good to “what” I should be in the mornings, you get given the diagnosis and let back out in to the world with no idea


Unfortunately it is a story you will hear over and over again kev. Here's a bunch of pills now off ya pop and figure it out.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

hope everyones having a good week


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Not too keen on the dark mornings.

BG 4.8 

Not much to do today except walk on the beach. Sigh. 

Have a great day whatever you do


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.8 for me. At leaat its Thursday and nearly the end of a stressful tiring week.

@Gwynn a walk on the beach with nothing to do sounds perfect.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning a 6.7. Very disturbed nights sleep. Thankfully it is nearly Friday ! 

Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis. 

6.7 for me this morning. 
Didn’t end up baking anything yesterday so will probably knock up a loaf of something today. 
Group yesterday was good and much needed tbh. I didn’t realise how much I needed to vent to others who’ve a deeper understanding of what I survived. 
Other than that, some serious stretching for my troublesome leg (actually it’s my groin but I wasn’t going to talk about groin strain this early in the morning!) and I’m starting to get a little concerned about cramping up during the half marathon but if it happens it happens.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Jimmy2202

Morning all. 
6.4 for me this morning. 
Back to building a rather large office at a new unit my business has took on. 
Enjoy the day… I will


----------



## harbottle

5.1 this morning!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  Fancy upping your chocolate game a bit? 

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMLFMfxc5/


----------



## SueEK

@freesia and @Gwynn congrats on your HS
Welcome @Kev79
Typed that yesterday but forgot to post doh!!
7.1 this morning and tv engineer coming between 8-12. Have run out of washing up liquid (idiot) so last nights washing is going to look at me all morning.  Sainsbury’s shop after tv fixed, hopefully, and then Ironing, what an exciting day. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

I should add to my morning reading that I am still in bed enjoying a cuppa, because Heroic Hubby has gone out into the cold to take the car in for service and MOT.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A rather unimpressive 5.9 today. Nasty grey, damp weather which nicely matches my mood. Yet another friend coming over for free legal work. Will it ever dawn on them that the word "retired" means just that?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Snap! @Lily123 9.1 for me too. I’m wondering: why? Was it last night’s chick peas? Is the moon in Saturn? Which way is the wind blowing? My 9.1 is just one of life’s little mysteries.

Off to see my mam today. We’re taking her blue badge out for a run in the car. I just hope the three disabled parking spaces next to the beach are empty. And I hope she remembers her stick!


----------



## Sitosea

Morning all. 5.3 today. Nearly!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Continuing with @ColinUK ‘s French theme. 6.9 today! Oh la la! 

Sitting staring at a LFT at the moment, two reasons, firstly, youngest daughter ( baby Zara’s mummy) tested positive yesterday after a friend who she had spent a couple of days with at the weekend, tested positive.  Daughter did mention she had been sneezing for a day or two and had a productive cough. Secondly we’re going to the Crimea this afternoon to see Belfast. Jet setters us!

Done Wordle, no hat trick, did it in five.
My time is up. NEGATIVE! Woohoo!  Just hope Mr Eggy’s is when he does his.

See you tomorrow, have a fab day.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Continuing with @ColinUK ‘s French theme. 6.9 today! Oh la la!
> 
> Sitting staring at a LFT at the moment, two reasons, firstly, youngest daughter ( baby Zara’s mummy) tested positive yesterday after a friend who she had spent a couple of days with at the weekend, tested positive.  Daughter did mention she had been sneezing for a day or two and had a productive cough. Secondly we’re going to the Crimea this afternoon to see Belfast. Jet setters us!
> 
> Done Wordle, no hat trick, did it in five.
> My time is up. NEGATIVE! Woohoo!  Just hope Mr Eggy’s is when he does his.
> 
> See you tomorrow, have a fab day.


Love that we’re all of to the Crimea these days! 

Going with a friend this weekend to see the intellectual powerhouse which Moonfall seems likely to be. 
There may be popcorn. 

It’s about the moon being taken over by an alien race and being hurtled towards Earth. Or something like that. 
I’m expecting lantern jawed heroes, a spunky female character, comedy and huge explosions. So it’s almost like Shakespeare!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something here again

@Robin I hope he also made the cuppy and brought it to you before heading out! lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another late posting due to difficulty getting off to sleep. This morning's reading was 5.3. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.something here again
> 
> @Robin I hope he also made the cuppy and brought it to you before heading out! lol xx


He certainly did make it for me. We have a kettle in the bedroom, though, and take mugs etc up the night before. (when my daughter saw our new fitted bedroom decor, plus the kettle, she did remark that it looked like a Premier Inn)


----------



## rayray119

7.4 for this morning but there's a little story to that which I'm differently not encouraging I properly shouldn't have done it so I did go to bed at 6.6 and because I wasn't sure I went ahead a had a take thinking I'll deal with it in the morning if it proves to be a problem and couldn't really sleep again and I did end testing at 2.30 this morning(I know shouldn't there was a slightly odd feeling and then because the number was expected I did feel like I needed to double-check but that's not the point to this story) so I was 10.5(it may have been the stack plus other factors. slightly disaportarted but oh well I just correct with breakfast I thought not wanting to give myself a whole half a unit then (which I know is a very tinny amount to some people) but then a thought came to mind to try something  I eat something with a correction so intentionally give myself a 0.3 correction not really sure what would happen though. I shouldn't have done but it does look like it meant I started my day basically in the range where I may not have done otherwise don't follow my example going to think positive today and not let any numbers bother me.   now I need to figure out why I've been struggling to sleep so much recentlly.   editing to say not something I'm getting upset about just telling the story.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

10.5 this morning and feeling pretty rubbish, day 3 of headache, keep going hot and cold however temperature is normal, feeling very fatigued, another negative LFT, woke up every hour from 2.30 onwards.  Luckily still working from home so still able to work but not been able to do any running, yoga or strength exercises since Monday.  

@eggyg - I hope your daughter isn't too unwell.

For those going to the Crimea - enjoy the films

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> He certainly did make it for me. We have a kettle in the bedroom, though, and take mugs etc up the night before. (when my daughter saw our new fitted bedroom decor, plus the kettle, she did remark that it looked like a Premier Inn)


Genius! xx


----------



## rayray119

@Grannylorraine it\s alright it wasn't something I was getting upset about I was just telling the story


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Love that we’re all of to the Crimea these days!
> 
> Going with a friend this weekend to see the intellectual powerhouse which Moonfall seems likely to be.
> There may be popcorn.
> 
> It’s about the moon being taken over by an alien race and being hurtled towards Earth. Or something like that.
> I’m expecting lantern jawed heroes, a spunky female character, comedy and huge explosions. So it’s almost like Shakespeare!


Hmmm… sounds errr amazing!


----------



## gll

Morning Peeps. 13.2 here we go again (unless its dawn being "helpful"). Really can't blame the sugar free jelly I had at bedtime 

Enjoy your cinema *sorry crimea*  trips, I fancy seeing both belfast and moonfall. Let us know if they are good 

Hope everyone who is feeling rubbish or tired gets through the day with ease <3


----------



## rebrascora

Well, despite a daytime reduction in Levemir of 2 units yesterday morning which seemed to work well and keep me balanced through the day and another 2 unit reduction in my evening dose last night, I woke up very hot and restless at 4.30am on 2.7 and had been in the red for a little while . The good news is that a Lift tablet, a jelly baby and a fizzy worm had a party on my tongue and fixed it and I was back asleep in minutes. The alarm then went off at 6.30am to wake up and inject my Levemir but I just couldn't be bothered to do either at that time. I eventually surfaced an hour later to inject and get up and my Libre scan rewarded me with a very welcome 5.2.
Chewed off that I was doing so well with reducing my hypos and then 2 nocturnal ones in a row and right before my consultant appointment  

Not tackled Wordle yet this morning.


----------



## Leadinglights

Robin said:


> He certainly did make it for me. We have a kettle in the bedroom, though, and take mugs etc up the night before. (when my daughter saw our new fitted bedroom decor, plus the kettle, she did remark that it looked like a Premier Inn)


I remember in the fifties, on the bedside table my Mum and Dad had a Goblin Teasmaid which gurgled and spluttered to make the morning cuppa.


----------



## DuncanLord

Good morning peeps
A straight 9 this morning.  Think I should try a compensation injection of NovoRapid with no food to bring it down but as that acts, RAPIDLY, 4 and a half hours not sure.   I haven’t tried any compensation yet and the bolus calculator not yet set up.   Any advice?


----------



## Pattidevans

AnchorFaced said:


> @Pattidevans I am and the team here have been fantastic. Very fortunate.


I’m with them too. The pump nurse is lovely.  Are you on a pump?


----------



## Lanny

09:40 BS 8.0 Ok a smidgey bit higher than I’d like but, reduced dinner NR a smidge to wake a smidge bit higher & it’s ended up more than a smidge: micro management; better NOT go down THAT rabbit hole again! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- SO happy to have noticed, maybe around for a while BEFORE I noticed it, & have this MUCH BETTER laughing emoji, , to use as the cheesy grin, , just doesn’t cut it! I ONLY just noticed it when posting this morning: the number of available emoji’s to use has been steadily increasing lately & I’m SO pleased to see them: use them too; WHEN I notice them, eventually!


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> Good morning peeps
> A straight 9 this morning.  Think I should try a compensation injection of NovoRapid with no food to bring it down but as that acts, RAPIDLY, 4 and a half hours not sure.   I haven’t tried any compensation yet and the bolus calculator not yet set up.   Any advice?


Do you have a half unit pen? If not I personally wouldn’t do a correction if I was in single figures. 1 unit would bring me down 3 and I wouldn’t chance it if I wasn’t going to eat. You could eat and add a correction. Just keep checking your BGs.


----------



## eggyg

@DuncanLord just noticed you appear to be on fixed amounts of NovaRapid. So I take it you’re not carb counting? You weren’t thinking of having the whole 10 units without food were you? Please don’t, it may not end well. When are you next speaking/seeing your DSN? Could you email them and ask the question? Maybe a Type 2 on insulin could help better than me. @Lucyr maybe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me.

As a treat I think we are going to Lidl this afternoon. Rock and roll or what.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUk: That's amazing chocolate work.

I got as far as easter eggs and a heart and lots of solid shapes. I've stopped doing chocolate for now cos I keep eating the wretched things. !!!


----------



## AnchorFaced

6.1 @ 0726 and a pleasant 100% TiR with 6.8mmol average over the last 24hrs. 94% over the week which isn't shabby.



Pattidevans said:


> I’m with them too. The pump nurse is lovely. Are you on a pump?


I'm not on a pump at the moment. Whilst my honeymoon continues and the variability that goes with it, I think sticking to stabbing myself will lessen any complications. It's another area to learn about though and the education continues so will reach out in the forum at some point for guidance.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - looks like a nice day!

4.7 at 8:35 - at 8:44 it was warning me that it had dropped to 4.2... so a ginger cookie and a Dextrose later it was up to 8.3.

Off out to lunch with a g/f.

Congrats to @rebrascora.

Be good children!


----------



## DuncanLord

eggyg said:


> @DuncanLord just noticed you appear to be on fixed amounts of NovaRapid. So I take it you’re not carb counting? You weren’t thinking of having the whole 10 units without food were you? Please don’t, it may not end well. When are you next speaking/seeing your DSN? Could you email them and ask the question? Maybe a Type 2 on insulin could help better than me. @Lucyr maybe.


No I’m carb counting and adjusting the dose of NovoRapid. 
At present 1 unit for 10 carbs for breakfast and lunch and 1 unit for 10 carbs minus 1 unit for Dinner. 
 However the dinner one is open for adjustment. It’s been swinging from 1 unit to 10 carbs to 1 unit for 10 carbs minus 2 and back over the last couple of weeks.  
Each time I ring the diabetes centre each nurse comes up with different figures.


----------



## janw

6.3 again this morning. Daughter and granddaughter picking me up around noon for a trip to IKEA. We might have a spot of lunch there I guess, salmon is starting to feel like a good option in that case. No potatoes whatever I choose.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lucyr

10.8 this morning. GP called first thing to say my white cells are high and to get a taxi to hospital straight away, so just having lots of tests today. Explains the high bgs at least.


----------



## eggyg

DuncanLord said:


> No I’m carb counting and adjusting the dose of NovoRapid.
> At present 1 unit for 10 carbs for breakfast and lunch and 1 unit for 10 carbs minus 1 unit for Dinner.
> However the dinner one is open for adjustment. It’s been swinging from 1 unit to 10 carbs to 1 unit for 10 carbs minus 2 and back over the last couple of weeks.
> Each time I ring the diabetes centre each nurse comes up with different figures.


Ahh I see. So possibly your morning ratio may need changed to help with resistance/Dawn Phenomenon. My ratios are 1:5 morning 1:10 lunch, sometimes only 1:20 evening meal. You could certainly experiment with breakfast ratio, start 1:7.5 maybe or just as I suggested earlier just add another unit for good luck. But you must keep checking your BGs. Good luck.


----------



## rebrascora

Lucyr said:


> 10.8 this morning. GP called first thing to say my white cells are high and to get a taxi to hospital straight away, so just having lots of tests today. Explains the high bgs at least.



Really sorry to hear you are in hospital Lucy but relieved that you are now getting properly checked out as weeks of constant headache is very worrying. Hope it is something that they can fix easily. Sending (((HUGS))) and positive vibes.


----------



## Pattidevans

AnchorFaced said:


> I'm not on a pump at the moment. Whilst my honeymoon continues and the variability that goes with it, I think sticking to stabbing myself will lessen any complications. It's another area to learn about though and the education continues so will reach out in the forum at some point for guidance.


Ah, good thinking, sorry I hadn't realised you were still in honeymoon.  I didn't see anyone at Treliske until I went on a pump.  I was under the clinic at West Cornwall hospital in Penzance before that.  The nurse I used to see at WC was blooming evil, but thankfully I'd been transferred to Treliske and she left.  I see one at West Cornwall from now on, but she's new, sounds absolutely lovely and is T1 herself.  I'll still be under the Endo at Treliske though.


----------



## Pattidevans

@Lucyr  So sorry to hear about you being in hospital.  Hope they can get to the bottom of it and treat whatever it is.  Lots of HUGS.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'1 today. First time I try checking before even getting up from bed, as I see some of you do it. Would be interesting to test when I usually do and see if there is any difference, but couldn't be bothered this morning. I usually check around 5 minutes after getting up, so not a long time anyway.


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> Really sorry to hear you are in hospital Lucy but relieved that you are now getting properly checked out as weeks of constant headache is very worrying. Hope it is something that they can fix easily. Sending (((HUGS))) and positive vibes.


Thanks, it’s a relief to be checked out properly and given some drugs that work. Just waiting to find out the next steps but hopefully means we can finally get rid of the headaches


----------



## Leadinglights

A first venture into the garden since mid October, what a mess as nothing cleared up. Filled the bird feeders, why do they make then so hard to clean out, residues of mouldy seeds below where the birds can actually eat them.
Planted some sprouting daffodil bulbs in pots which had remained in the bags in the hope they will do something to give a bit of spring colour. Winter flowering jasmine and witch hazel in flower so that was nice to see.
I am hoping for some mild days to start sowing seeds in the propagators over the next couple of weeks.
A bit of sun makes a huge difference.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone. At 7:10 BG was 12.0 above target by 2mmol. Reason unknown. 11.0u tresiba done. At 10:04 before breakfast BG was 10.2. 36g carbs. 4.5u humalog for food and 0.5u correction.

@Lucyr  I'm really sorry to hear that you're in hospital. Sending you some good luck hugs for a speedy recovery  x


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS

@Lucyr I hope they sort you out and you feel better soon. Big hugs


----------



## Lucyr

Discharged now, completely wiped out but have a diagnosis and a pile of drugs. No idea how I’m going to remember all the different dosages and timings etc when one of the drugs makes me feel a bit out of it. Diagnosis of post viral headaches, and instructions to take another week or so off work and just drown it in drugs.


----------



## Bloden

I hope the drugs and a whole lot of rest deal with the headaches @Lucyr. (((Gentle hugs)))...don’t want to make your head any worse!


----------



## Lucyr

Bloden said:


> I hope the drugs and a whole lot of rest deal with the headaches @Lucyr. (((Gentle hugs)))...don’t want to make your head any worse!


Hopefully sorts it! Though if i start feeling better then presumably at some point my bgs will come crashing down which may be an issue. I’ve been ill and increasing insulin so long that I’m taking rather a lot now.


----------



## TinaD

Just spent an hour filling in a digital assessment for the pain clinic. What a waste of time - one of the worst thought out forms I have ever had the disagreeable task of filling in. God alone knows how much some a$!*e&!E was paid to create it. 

Half of it was questions about suffering from depression/anxiety (I'm not). "Do you have suicidal thoughts?2 NO but where is the space to write "but I often feel murderous when faced with fool questions?" The rest kept asking me to define my pain levels  and identify location of pain - without saying "with or without treatment".. . Since I suffer from palindromic arthritis the pain wanders about from nape to heel. It would have been easy if one could colour it in - I could have just left the head white but I had to find lots of tiny numbers on the sketch and tick them off. 

It has taken them over 2 years to arrange an appointment, meanwhile steroid treatment (private consultant + cheque book + helpful NHS GP) has got me from unable to turn over in bed, get into a bath or get off the loo, to being able to walk a kilometer or two, muck out my pony, hang my weight off parallel bars, drive my car etc. Oh, I can't overdo it without pain but with a sensible degree of caution I can manage most things. The problem is that with no steroids the ruddy thing comes back and I can't take any painkillers other than morphine derivatives as my blood thinners disagree with them. 

Right at the end the form asks what drugs one takes - but not what for. I do feel that a form which asked do you have any other illnesses at the start and are you currently having treatment for the pain would have made more sense. 

Also much of the latter part of the form (about 4 pages) seemed to be keen to encourage me to feel guilty about not exercising...and to urge me to do more by asking loaded questions which would indicate that I would resist their advice to do more. Now if they had asked about other medical problems they would have realized at the outset that I am somewhat limited by COPD, heart failure & AF but they don't. If the NHS is going to cut its costs by using digital technology they had better recruit an old fashioned GP to ask the right question in the right order. Harrumph! 
Rant over - evening BG pretty good at 6.4 and mood improving now I have finished that stupid task.. Goodnight all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
think I’m  first today so i will keep it quick 5.9

however as I posted Northener beet me and was the first


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Dreadful night of sickness and this morning 11.7


----------



## ColinUK

I’m happy being in the bronze medal position this morning and with my 7.2. (Edit: I took so long typing this out Michael sneaked past me and took the bronze medal place!)
Slightly disturbed night sleep and that’s always going to add a couple of points to the morning figure.

Baked this yesterday…



Very low carb as it’s mainly lupin flour so let’s see how that tastes this morning.

Might bake a half cake later. That’s where instead of baking two cakes to the sandwich together and decorate etc you bake just the one sponge and cut it in half and layer one half on top of the other. So it’s literally half a cake.
I’ve got a lovely low carb chocolate cake I’ve used often so might do that.

Not sure what time the Winter Olympics stuff is on telly but want to watch and cheer an acquaintance of mine who’s competing for Team GB in their final Olympics.

Oh and a friend lost their mum yesterday so I’m all likelihood I’ve a funeral to attend Sunday. It would normally be sooner but there’s no slots at the grounds today before Shabbat comes in and obviously there’s no burials during Shabbat so that’s likely going to be Sunday.
It’s a childhood friend, someone I’ve known since I was about 8. Father died almost 2 years ago and now his mother has passed. They’re the first of our circle of childhood friends to lose even one parent which does kinda reinforce the circle of time spinning for all of us and that inevitably that we’ll all be orphans at some point.

I apologise for getting a little maudlin there so it’s off to do wordle and waste time flicking through TikTok for a bit.

Before that though, The Apprentice last night…. what an utter shit show! Lol
I know they’re under pressure etc but was that really the best they could come up with in the time?? I’d have fired all three tbh!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Dreadful nightof sickness and this morning 11.7


Sorry to hear that Michael. What’s up?


----------



## harbottle

4.8 for me…


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
16.7. Retested on a different finger and 17.0 on that (went to bed on 10.4)

If its dawn, wish she would stop "helping", if its my pancreas struggling to do anything particularly productive, wish it would just get on with it sooner rather than later so it isn't a fight to be heard at the GPs to get anything done and adjusted.
Whatever way I just know its another day of struggling and feeling like crap while numbers come back down at whatever pace it wants to.
Dunno what else to say or do about it all anymore. 

Quiet day today, snow on its way and its icy so its a no go for my daughter and her dodgy knee. I suppose I can find a million jobs to do about the house that I am putting off . For now, youtube and a coffee 

@Michael12421 Hope you feel better soon
@ColinUK sorry to hear about your friends mum


----------



## Lucyr

@TinaD That form sounds like the econsult forms I’ve kept having to fill in to speak to my GP. They go on forever and lots of irrelevant questions. 

@Michael12421 Hope you’re ok and sickness passes

@ColinUK Sorry to hear of the loss, always makes you aware of what’s to come too. 

Pleased to announce my bg is finally under 10 this morning! 7.4 here. Taken a couple of units for luck, attempting to keep the bg down to help my body fight off the infection. Feel wiped out still today and taken a bucket full of pills after waking up, so a day of rest planned.


----------



## Gwynn

TinaD: Forms can be a nightmare. I struggle with most forms. The questions often seem wrong, ambiguous, irellevant, confusing, pointless,etc etc. The easiest way to improve a form is to ask users to fill one in and then get them to give honest feedback AND THEN fix the form according to the feedback. There is no excuse for a bad form but so many form creators are experts in data analysis or worse not experts in, er, ... rant over

The big tease is back on BG 5.1 this morning.

I think we may have the possibility of a dog turning up today as we have been asked to dog sit for my daughter but she has gone silent so I don't actually know.

Not sure if I will get out for a walk this very dark, very cold morning. I have done 2 hours on the beach each morning this week, starting from the position of not wanting to go out at all. So who knows just now if I will or not.

*I hate sprouts*!!! Come to think of it, I am none too keen on carrots nor cauliflower.

BUT

Yesterday I did an experiment. I cooked some sprouts (shudder at the thought), carrots and cauliflower in a chicken stock in the Ninja Foodi pressure cooker for 1 minute hi pressure and incredibly loved the result. I mean, I really *liked* them....even the sprouts!!!! So much so I am going to do it again today!!!

Now, that surprised me that the taste and texture could be changed so much just by changing the way things are cooked. It shouldn't have surprised me but then I must be a bit slow. However, slow I may be, I have learned something new even at my age! 

Now, where's the spinnach...no, that's going too far ! 


Have a great day whatever you get up to today.


----------



## Lily123

Very happy this morning with 5.2


----------



## freesia

@Michael12421 i hope you feel better soon
@ColinUK so sorry to hear your sad news
@Lily123 congrats on the HS

Morning all, 6.3 for me. Glad its Friday, its been a long exhausting week.


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> @ColinUK Sorry to hear of the loss, always makes you aware of what’s to come too.


It’s inevitable though. 
My folks are about to both enter their 80s. Dad will be 82 in September and mum 80 in a few weeks. 
They’re both clearly getting older with changes to their raw basic physicality become more evident. 
Most interestingly however is the ‘fear’ thing which seems to have crept up on them. 
They both were quite bold and adventurous souls previously. Both competed in county and even national level sports for a short while but they seem to have developed a default mode of Slightly Scared. So the alarm at home has been upgraded and is on 24/7 guarding the perimeter of the homestead (from what I’ve no idea). Dad won’t park unless it’s under a street lamp. Even things like mum’s handbag is now grasped tight like a shield of she’s somewhat unfamiliar (I’ve pointed out that at her age she’s better off holding it very loosely and letting go if someone were to want to take it off her). 
They’ve thankfully never been mugged or had any hint of criminality directed their way so I’m not sure where the retreat from a scary world comes from. 
Also the house has changed. It used to be utterly spotless and now isn’t. It’s not dirty by any stretch of the imagination but it’s just that it’s not quite as squeaky clean as before. I’m deducing that the effort to clean quite so robustly is too much and that also they just don’t see the bits they miss any more. 
First few times I found that quite upsetting but now I say nothing and just grab a cloth and wipe things down myself or grab the feather duster and knock the dust webs away with a “ooh this wasn’t here the other day and it’s easier for me to do this than for you” 

Time is an odd thing really. I know it moves at an even rate but sometimes it certainly appears to speed up for those we love.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Has someone released the Diabetes Fairy? There seem to be a few with wayward numbers this morning. Mine was very much in line with normal, BUT whereas yesterday I had a smooth line overnight, this morning's was assisted by a 3am jelly baby. Had similar activities, meals, etc both days, weather is the same (I won’t list all the others of the 42 reasons why our BGs change, but I’m sure they were all the same, therefore I conclude it must be the DF!)


----------



## Lanny

08:03 BS 7.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Time is an odd thing really. I know it moves at an even rate but sometimes it certainly appears to speed up for those we love.


My Dad has gone from being fit, strong and healthy. Walking/hiking/hill climbing most days with a ton of golf in between to having major spinal surgery, eyes going downhill rapidly and overall struggling. He wont drive at night now and it is looking like daytime driving is a bit questionable. He can do limited walks but nothing near what he could previously do and golf isn't doable at all.
This is in a couple of years at most.



Robin said:


> Has someone released the Diabetes Fairy?


How does one kill the diabetes fairy? *asking for a friend*


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.3 today so a slight improvement, still not feeling up to running or yoga.

@rebrascora - congrats on yesterday’s HS

@Lily123 - congrats on your HS today

@Lucyr - hope the meds start working quickly for you, pleased you are back home

@Michael12421 - hope you are ok

@ColinUK - sorry to hear of your friends bereavement, my husband’s and my dad died 7 weeks apart in 2020,

@gll - hope those numbers start coming down.

Bread looks lovely Colin, might have to ask for your recipe.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Robin

gll said:


> How does one kill the diabetes fairy? *asking for a friend*


Well, we all thought @Northerner had got her safely buried in his back garden with something heavy on top, but that’s obviously not enough!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Sorry to hear that Michael. What’s up?


Same here, sorry to hear you’re not 100%.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, beautiful blue sky here (although a tad chilly round the nethers when turning the pony out in my dressing gown). 5.8 for me after a naughty but low carb snack at 02.30. Slept like dead wood thereafter. Hope everyone has a really good day despite nipped toes and fingers. Wolf and I are going for a walk once I have pressure washed the brown car back to silver.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Lily123 on the HS
5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Welsh class today...in person...yippee! Then I’d forgotten about signing up for an online Speed Siarad this evening - it’s a bit like speed dating but without the snogging.  You get five minutes with another learner for a chat, then move on to another one, then another, then another...Anything to practise a bit of Cymraeg before the exam in June!

Have a good Friday good peeps.


----------



## Robin

Having chosen parents who were 42 and 53 when I was born, @ColinUK and @gll  I had this earlier than some, even though both lived to be 94. I so remember the gradual slide back into dependence, the corners not dusted, the 'tell us what to do' conversations.And the frustration of putting together a care package for them only for them to unpick it gradually until the next inevitable crisis.  I expect I’ll end up the same (I hope not) though our kids keep threatening to buy us a one way ticket to Switzerland at the first signs.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.2 today!


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning, beautiful blue sky here (although a tad chilly round the nethers when turning the pony out in my dressing gown). 5.8 for me after a naughty but low carb snack at 02.30. Slept like dead wood thereafter. Hope everyone has a really good day despite nipped toes and fingers. Wolf and I are going for a walk once I have pressure washed the brown car back to silver.


Why was your pony wearing your dressing gown?!


----------



## SueEK

Gosh so much to comment on this morning.
@Lucyr glad to hear you got a diagnosis and I really hope the drugs and rest settles your headaches.
@TinaD what a nightmare and I know that sinking feeling when faced with pages of irrelevant questions.
@ColinUK sorry to hear about your friends mum. PS your loaf looks lovely.
@Lily123 congrats on your HS
@Michael12421 sorry you have been poorly in the night. How are you feeling this morning {{hugs}}
I had a 7.9 on my usual left hand and 6.8 on the right - so right it is then.  How does that work?  New Virgin box installed yesterday so lost all my recordings, hey ho at least it is working. Off for a nice bath and do the ironing that I haven’t done all week.
Have a nice day xx


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> Why was your pony wearing your dressing gown?!


She is heavily pregnant and cannot get into my jeans...


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin It’s the whole “corners not being dusted” thing which first stood out to me.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine I used this one. Didn’t have sugar so used maple syrup as food for the yeast and did get it going in water before adding it to the dry. 
Also I prove bread by turning the oven on to 50 or 100 for about ten minutes then turning it off before popping the dough in (with the door slightly ajar) and leaving it alone. 
Was proved in 40 minutes pretty much. I knocked it back and did a second prove. 

https://www.thehungryelephant.ca/2021/05/24/keto-lupin-flour-with-vital-wheat-gluten/


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something here today xx


----------



## Maca44

5.3 for me but still dropping into 3's after work, I start at 2.30pm and finish around 7pm and it's none stop manic driving but do have a nut bar on the move. Mastered the Keto bread now moved onto air fry veg/chicken it's brilliant but the sprouts give me gale force 10.


----------



## Kev79

8.8 for me this morning, still not sure what my levels should be as only been a week but lower than yesterdays of 9.7 so right direction


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m late today, no Zara obviously as daughter got the ‘rona so we had a lie in. In Strictly parlance. SEVEN! 

Loved “Belfast” yesterday, the Belfast of 1969 seen through the eyes of a 9 year old Protestant boy.  The Crimeaphotography was amazing. 5* would recommend. 

We went out afterwards for a meal in a Pan Asian restaurant we haven’t been to for years. It was very nice but my gastric system didn’t thank me for it when we got home. What a waste of money! I’ve remembered why I don’t go out to restaurants very much these days. My dietary requirements are best catered for at home, I know what I’m getting then! On the last count; very low fibre, very little fruit/ veg, definitely no tomatoes, no hard chewy meat ie steak, pork chops etc, nothing too oily/ greasy/ creamy and of course not forgetting carby or sugary! So two bao buns with chicken, sriracha mayo and salad, followed by Katsu curry, boiled rice and salad all washed down with two LARGE glasses of Pinot Grigio wasn’t such a good idea. Oh well, hindsight is a wonderful thing. Lesson learnt, until the next time. 

Right you lot, I’ve been taking notes so if I miss you out I’m really sorry. 
Firstly congrats to the HSers, @rebrascora for yesterday. @Lily123 and @Sitosea for today’s. Good work. 
@Michael12421 hope you feel better soon, plenty of fluids.
@Lucyr glad you’re home and your BGs are starting to behave. 
@ColinUK big hugs. 
@TinaD just Grrrrr! Bloody online forms. 
@Gwynn you sound like you’re enjoying your Ninja. I love sprouts etc but unfortunately they don’t love me.
@freesia TGIF
@Bloden enjoy your class, even if no snogging is allowed! 
@Maca44 lovely to see your handsome face this morning. 

Have a fab-u-lous Friday.


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 5.3 for me but still dropping into 3's after work, I start at 2.30pm and finish around 7pm and it's none stop manic driving but do have a nut bar on the move. Mastered the Keto bread now moved onto air fry veg/chicken it's brilliant but the sprouts give me gale force 10.


Try roasting the sprouts maybe. 
200 degrees 
Oven tray, oiled. Brussels trimmed and halved. Cut side down. Bit more oil over the top. Salt. 20/25 minutes. Don’t shake or move then whilst they’re roasting.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> @Grannylorraine I used this one. Didn’t have sugar so used maple syrup as food for the yeast and did get it going in water before adding it to the dry.
> Also I prove bread by turning the oven on to 50 or 100 for about ten minutes then turning it off before popping the dough in (with the door slightly ajar) and leaving it alone.
> Was proved in 40 minutes pretty much. I knocked it back and did a second prove.
> 
> https://www.thehungryelephant.ca/2021/05/24/keto-lupin-flour-with-vital-wheat-gluten/


Thank you I will give that a go.


----------



## gll

Kev79 said:


> 8.8 for me this morning, still not sure what my levels should be as only been a week but lower than yesterdays of 9.7 so right direction


Yep, right direction for sure.
How's things been with navigating work and new lifestyle?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Having chosen parents who were 42 and 53 when I was born, @ColinUK and @gll  I had this earlier than some, even though both lived to be 94. I so remember the gradual slide back into dependence, the corners not dusted, the 'tell us what to do' conversations.And the frustration of putting together a care package for them only for them to unpick it gradually until the next inevitable crisis.  I expect I’ll end up the same (I hope not) though our kids keep threatening to buy us a one way ticket to Switzerland at the first signs.


My parents  were 22 and 23 when I was born. My mother died when I was 30, my dad when I was 47. It may sound harsh/selfish  but I am sort of glad I’ve never had to deal with the “old age” bit. Mr Eggy is doing this right now, his mum is coming up 85, it’s never ending at the moment. POA to be sorted and dealt with, care packages, she has carers twice a day and a cleaner who also does her laundry, twice a week,  plus the visiting and feeding of her, doing shopping, washing dishes, she is able but does absolutely nothing, ( TBF she has  been like that her whole life, my FIL did everything for her)  and the constant guilt trip she lays on him, “ no one comes to see me, etc etc”. It’s very wearing for him.
I’m with your kids, Switzerland all the way. I never, ever want to become a burden to my children. TBF I’ve a much more positive attitude to my MIL, she loves being miserable. The sad thing is, is that she has no medical conditions apart from the usual old age things.


----------



## eggyg

Martin.A said:


> 5.1 for me on this cold, wet and miserable Berkshire morning. Light rain when we headed off for our morning walk to Morrisons to get a paper, chucking it down on the way back, so got drenched and were glad to get back indoors.
> 
> Got a text from my daughter yesterday to say she's going to be a contestant on The Chase, filming next Wednesday and airing in October. She says she's spending the next few days brushing up on her general knowledge.
> 
> @Michael12421 - Hope you feel better soon
> @ColinUK - Sorry to hear your sad news, and I got an email yesterday to say that a former colleague, who I'd worked with for 20-odd years, has died from a massive stroke.
> @Lily123 & @Sitosea congrats on the House Specials


My daughter was on The Chase a few years ago. It was very exciting. She was up against Ann ( The Governess) and went for the big money, she didn’t win but it was very close. Both Ann and Brad congratulated her on a good game. She was only 24 at the time. When it aired we had the whole family round and had pizza. I recorded it of course and we still watch it now and again. She was amazing and came across very confident. I was very proud of her as she travelled down all by her self, even though I offered to go with her. Fishers crossed for your daughter, let us know the exact date it’s on and I’ll tune in.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good morning everyone  at 8:18 my BG was a massive 17.9!! 7.9mmols above target. Reason I wonder if it's because I felt so sickly around 1am ish this morning and was a teeny bit sick. Thankfully apart from the shock of seeing my BG on waking I feel good again this morning . 11.0u tresiba done. 3.5u correction.

Edit at 10:24
9:40 before breakfast BG 11.2 and checked my ketones which were 0.0


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’m with your kids, Switzerland all the way. I never, ever want to become a burden to my children.


It worries me, though, that my parents were all for me having a career, and being an independent woman etc etc, but the moment they needed help, they expected me to do the dutiful daughter bit, or at least to conjure a suitable unmarried relative out of thin air for them . (they came from the era where there was always a spare unmarried female in the family who was grateful for a home while looking after an elderly relative. All a bit Jane Austen) Does something change when you get old, and will I notice it in time to stop me being a burden?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> It worries me, though, that my parents were all for me having a career, and being an independent woman etc etc, but the moment they needed help, they expected me to do the dutiful daughter bit, or at least to conjure a suitable unmarried relative out of thin air for them . (they came from the era where there was always a spare unmarried female in the family who was grateful for a home while looking after an elderly relative. All a bit Jane Austen) Does something change when you get old, and will I notice it in time to stop me being a burden?


I must admit I say things like “ I’ll never be like that etc etc” but as you say,  how do you know? I’ve already felt old this week, firstly, an invite ( all stiff card and gold lettering) arrived for me  to attend a coffee morning at a nearby retirement apartment block ( one bedroom apartments from £230k) meeting area, games, coffee lounge, beauty salon , blah blah blah, kill me now! 
Then a letter from a funeral service offering me a simple funeral from only £1559! They pick me up ( when I’m dead I hope) drive me to their own crematorium and burn me without all the fuss and faff! I’m not quite 62 yet!  I’m going for a lie down in my bath chair with a tartan rug over my knees now.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I must admit I say things like “ I’ll never be like that etc etc” but as you say,  how do you know? I’ve already felt old this week, firstly, an invite ( all stiff card and gold lettering) arrived for me  to attend a coffee morning at a nearby retirement apartment block ( one bedroom apartments from £230k) meeting area, games, coffee lounge, beauty salon , blah blah blah, kill me now!
> Then a letter from a funeral service offering me a simple funeral from only £1559! They pick me up ( when I’m dead I hope) drive me to their own crematorium and burn me without all the fuss and faff! I’m not quite 62 yet!  I’m going for a lie down in my bath chair with a tartan rug over my knees now.


Oh you too, and you’re a Spring Chicken compared with me! I’m bombarded with bumph from Direct Funerals, offering to post my ashes to my next of kin, and all the new sheltered housing full of pictures of people looking bored stiff, plus Estate Agents wanting to flog the house for me! And one of the research survey thingys on this forum ruled me out because at my age I wouldnt be able do the physical activities required.


----------



## TinaD

Robin said:


> It worries me, though, that my parents were all for me having a career, and being an independent woman etc etc, but the moment they needed help, they expected me to do the dutiful daughter bit, or at least to conjure a suitable unmarried relative out of thin air for them . (they came from the era where there was always a spare unmarried female in the family who was grateful for a home while looking after an elderly relative. All a bit Jane Austen) Does something change when you get old, and will I notice it in time to stop me being a burden?


I think, hope, that the way to avoid being a burden is to sort out one's affairs before hitting the decline. My parents didn't and made 88 and 99 respectively. Sorting them out nearly drove me to despair.

Despite being relatively well off they expected me to sort all their difficulties for them but then rejected the solutions and required me to do whatever was necessary without payment and with perpetual complaint. They left my second house, in which Mother was living before being admitted to a care home, stuffed with stuff, un-let-able/unsaleable and played merry Hell, on the pretext that she might want to move back in, when I emptied it.  Try explaining that paying an additional £2000 a year Council tax was impinging on saving for my own retirement, a financial black hole after being a single parent from daughters 10th year, providing for  2 degrees and horses (well, she was entitled to some fun surely?). 

So what did I learn from that? Minimize and organize.  Having eventually disposed of all their stuff (sale/charity/dump) I determined not to leave my daughter with a similar problem and got stuck in to disposing of everything inessential, filed a copy of a power of attorney, my will, all insurance documents in one red folder, and guarantees/instructions for all appliances into other labelled box files. Blitzed the accounts so that it is clear what is paid, when and has been. Found a gardener and plan on getting a cleaner when the vacuum cleaner gets too heavy. Briefed younger friend to keep an eye/ear on my progress - he has offered to shoot me if I start discussing my bowels - a topic which seems to obsess the elderly in decline...Since he is a rotten shot I have made other arrangements if it all gets a bit much.

Meanwhile at 75 I am planning on enjoying my own life as long as I can without impinging on others. With any luck (and continuing access to steroids)  I might get another 10 years of mischief before its time for the single malt and pills. Now, back to rightmove, has anyone seen a watermill which needs restoring? I've always fancied renovating one of those for my final home - although my input will necessarily be restricted to sorting the paperwork rather than mixing the cement. Bungalows are boring...


----------



## Robin

TinaD said:


> I think, hope, that the way to avoid being a burden is to sort out one's affairs before hitting the decline. My parents didn't and made 88 and 99 respectively. Sorting them out nearly drove me to despair.
> 
> Despite being relatively well off they expected me to sort all their difficulties for them but then rejected the solutions and required me to do whatever was necessary without payment and with perpetual complaint. They left my second house, in which Mother was living before being admitted to a care home, stuffed with stuff, un-let-able/unsaleable and played merry Hell, on the pretext that she might want to move back in, when I emptied it.  Try explaining that paying an additional £2000 a year Council tax was impinging on saving for my own retirement, a financial black hole after being a single parent from daughters 10th year, providing for  2 degrees and horses (well, she was entitled to some fun surely?).
> 
> So what did I learn from that? Minimize and organize.  Having eventually disposed of all their stuff (sale/charity/dump) I determined not to leave my daughter with a similar problem and got stuck in to disposing of everything inessential, filed a copy of a power of attorney, my will, all insurance documents in one red folder, and guarantees/instructions for all appliances into other labelled box files. Blitzed the accounts so that it is clear what is paid, when and has been. Found a gardener and plan on getting a cleaner when the vacuum cleaner gets too heavy. Briefed younger friend to keep an eye/ear on my progress - he has offered to shoot me if I start discussing my bowels - a topic which seems to obsess the elderly in decline...Since he is a rotten shot I have made other arrangements if it all gets a bit much.
> 
> Meanwhile at 75 I am planning on enjoying my own life as long as I can without impinging on others. With any luck (and continuing access to steroids)  I might get another 10 years of mischief before its time for the single malt and pills. Now, back to rightmove, has anyone seen a watermill which needs restoring? I've always fancied renovating one of those for my final home - although my input will necessarily be restricted to sorting the paperwork rather than mixing the cement. Bungalows are boring...


I think (hope!) that having gone through it with our own parents, we will be more aware of the need to sort ourselves out while still able. I’m currently doing my annual paperwork and general household sort-out, so it doesn’t accumulate, but while I'm living in a house with plenty of storage, there is always the temptation to shove things back in the cupboards 'in case they come in useful'. One day OH and I will look at the garden and say, we can’t manage this, we need to move, I can only hope we time it right.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

Surprisingly only 5.3 this morning, following a right hoo ha with a pod that ceased all communication with the PDM just as I was about to eat a late dinner.  It would be risotto of course. So I ate 3 forkfuls with no insulin and spent over an hour on the phone to their support line.  The risotto is still in the fridge for lunch today.  Finally got a new pod on, settled down to watch a bit of TV before bed... and at 1:30 this horrendous siren went off.  Hubby and I spent abut half an hour trying to find where the hideous screeching was coming from... poking the 3 wired in smoke alarms and shaking the carbon dioxide monitor before we discovered it was the discarded pod making the noise.  Another phone call to support who must have thought we were excessively dim as neither of us could find the little hole to poke the back of an earring into.  Mind you, with that noise going on it was hard to think!  Got to bed at 2:45.

Well, at least we have no children to burden in our decline, but I feel sorry for the executor of our wills (my god daughter) as the loft is stuffed with boxes we’ve not even opened since moving here 4.5 years ago.  I must do more nagging for hubby to get them down so we can dispose of the contents.  This conversation does make me think though... it gets closer for me at 75. The friend I had lunch with yesterday was talking about putting arrangements in place for her funeral.  GAH!  On the bright side, the house got cleaned from top to bottom on Monday, much as I loathe housework it does sparkle.

@ColinUK sorry to hear about your friend’s mum.  Doesn’t matter how old you are, it’s hard to lose a parent.

@Lily123 and @Sitosea congrats on the HS.

@Lucyr  hope the ABs are beginning to kick in now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.4 for me.

Phone did an update and now the battery drains at an alarming rate. I hope a fix is forthcoming.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

6.5 for me this morning and no trips into the red but I did need a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime as levels were on their way up to 10 after eating too many roasted peanuts. Those big Lidl bags of them are just no good for me as I start and can't stop. Prevented any chance of a hat trick nocturnal hypo though   

Congrats to @Lily123 and @Sitosea on your House Specials this morning.

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better this morning and whatever caused your gastric upset has gone. Make sure to keep well hydrated as that is really important with illness and diabetes.

@Pattidevans I have read of other people having the same manic search for the source of the alarm with the pod after it has been disposed of. Must have been quite shocking to wake up in the depths of the night to it. Hope the new pod behaves. Not sure you are selling the concept of pumps to me just now.... failure/alarms/nocturnal hypos etc....
Not had a peep out of my insulin pens and they sleep quietly under my pillow every night ready for use when the alarm clock goes off in the morning.   

Wasn't going to participate in the maudlin conversations about preparing for the end!! I am an inveterate hoarder and no kids, so might just be best to torch the house when I die with me in it and save on clearance and cremation!!


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> Try roasting the sprouts maybe.
> 200 degrees
> Oven tray, oiled. Brussels trimmed and halved. Cut side down. Bit more oil over the top. Salt. 20/25 minutes. Don’t shake or move then whilst they’re roasting.


The airfryer roasts the veg fine and I mix them all in olive oil and spices prob is I love sprouts it's just the farting that's the only negative .


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> I think, hope, that the way to avoid being a burden is to sort out one's affairs before hitting the decline. My parents didn't and made 88 and 99 respectively. Sorting them out nearly drove me to despair.
> 
> Despite being relatively well off they expected me to sort all their difficulties for them but then rejected the solutions and required me to do whatever was necessary without payment and with perpetual complaint. They left my second house, in which Mother was living before being admitted to a care home, stuffed with stuff, un-let-able/unsaleable and played merry Hell, on the pretext that she might want to move back in, when I emptied it.  Try explaining that paying an additional £2000 a year Council tax was impinging on saving for my own retirement, a financial black hole after being a single parent from daughters 10th year, providing for  2 degrees and horses (well, she was entitled to some fun surely?).
> 
> So what did I learn from that? Minimize and organize.  Having eventually disposed of all their stuff (sale/charity/dump) I determined not to leave my daughter with a similar problem and got stuck in to disposing of everything inessential, filed a copy of a power of attorney, my will, all insurance documents in one red folder, and guarantees/instructions for all appliances into other labelled box files. Blitzed the accounts so that it is clear what is paid, when and has been. Found a gardener and plan on getting a cleaner when the vacuum cleaner gets too heavy. Briefed younger friend to keep an eye/ear on my progress - he has offered to shoot me if I start discussing my bowels - a topic which seems to obsess the elderly in decline...Since he is a rotten shot I have made other arrangements if it all gets a bit much.
> 
> Meanwhile at 75 I am planning on enjoying my own life as long as I can without impinging on others. With any luck (and continuing access to steroids)  I might get another 10 years of mischief before its time for the single malt and pills. Now, back to rightmove, has anyone seen a watermill which needs restoring? I've always fancied renovating one of those for my final home - although my input will necessarily be restricted to sorting the paperwork rather than mixing the cement. Bungalows are boring...


I totally agree. When Mr Eggy had his 6th heart attack, at age 57, we thought we’d better get cracking. We had already retired after HA no:2. Wills made and we now have POA in place, not yet activated! Insurance policies filed all together. Mortgage paid off and deeds also filed. We don’t want to leave any financial problems for our children. We’re “only” 61 and apart from chronic conditions we’re quite fit. Hubby can still garden ( he had a super duper new procedure in 2018 and he’s almost fixed, sort of, well still only firing on two cylinders), fix household goods, decorate, walk for miles. I can walk for miles and watch him garden/fix things/decorate!  We live everyday as if it’s our last and our three daughters and five grandchildren encourage us to go on holiday and buy nice things. We’re SKIERS! Spending kids inheritance! We’re hoping we’ve quite a few years left, if we don’t, we’ve had an amazing time.


----------



## Gwynn

I didn't know that sprouts suffered from wind. Poor things!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.5 for me this morning and no trips into the red but I did need a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime as levels were on their way up to 10 after eating too many roasted peanuts. Those big Lidl bags of them are just no good for me as I start and can't stop. Prevented any chance of a hat trick nocturnal hypo though
> 
> Congrats to @Lily123 and @Sitosea on your House Specials this morning.
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better this morning and whatever caused your gastric upset has gone. Make sure to keep well hydrated as that is really important with illness and diabetes.
> 
> @Pattidevans I have read of other people having the same manic search for the source of the alarm with the pod after it has been disposed of. Must have been quite shocking to wake up in the depths of the night to it. Hope the new pod behaves. Not sure you are selling the concept of pumps to me just now.... failure/alarms/nocturnal hypos etc....
> Not had a peep out of my insulin pens and they sleep quietly under my pillow every night ready for use when the alarm clock goes off in the morning.
> 
> Wasn't going to participate in the maudlin conversations about preparing for the end!! I am an inveterate hoarder and no kids, so might just be best to torch the house when I die with me in it and save on clearance and cremation!!


I think that’s a splendid idea. I don’t want a funeral, just shove me in the compost heap but apparently that’s not allowed, so I’ll leave my body to science and all those medical students can scratch their heads  whilst looking for my pancreas, spleen and gallbladder! When you’re dead you’re dead. I don’t find it maudlin now, there was a time when both of us thought we were gonners so we are quite happy to crack jokes about it now.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 6'6 a few hours ago. 




eggyg said:


> I don’t want a funeral, just shove me in the compost heap


I would leave this choice to the ones I leave behind, as I won't care at all once I am dead. I wonder who that might be. Don't plan on having kids, maybe I'll get to be the rich eccentric auntie someday, or get myself a younger lover when I get old...  Life is full of surprises though, and I'm in my twenties so hopefully I don't have to worry about that for a long long time!


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me today


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> @Pattidevans I have read of other people having the same manic search for the source of the alarm with the pod after it has been disposed of. Must have been quite shocking to wake up in the depths of the night to it. Hope the new pod behaves. Not sure you are selling the concept of pumps to me just now.... failure/alarms/nocturnal hypos etc....
> Not had a peep out of my insulin pens and they sleep quietly under my pillow every night ready for use when the alarm clock goes off in the morning.


To be fair, I wasn't in bed, just sat watching TV and about to turn it off to go to bed.  I've not experienced anything like it at all on the Combo pump.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> To be fair, I wasn't in bed, just sat watching TV and about to turn it off to go to bed.  I've not experienced anything like it at all on the Combo pump.


I'm sure you know I am just jesting with you Patti. The pod will no doubt be brilliant once you get over the teething problems and fully set to your body's needs at least until they change and you have to tweak it again.   
I'm still happy to stick with my pens for now though!


----------



## gll

I'm organised as in there is a document with a list of essential phone numbers for the kids and they know my wishes on funeral stuff and organ donation. (basically don't be wasting any money on fancy funeral, do whatever's cheapest, donate what you can of me to help others if possible).
All documents are in one location (we all have a dedicated folder in my office) and I have a super secret file where they can gain into my online accounts. The amount of folks I know have lost a family member and couldn't get into the accounts to pull photos or access contact lists to make sure everyone was informed. Just another later of preparedness in this digital age.

I started watching "ask a mortician" on youtube and really got into her content. She is definitely on a mission to normalize discussing death and dealing with it should it happen to someone close.
It defo encouraged me to have conversations with the kids about it all and I'm glad we have had them.

Also I keep getting the retirement village / funeral plans stuff in the door...I'm 42 

We definitely went a bit off topic here but has been an interesting read 

Oh and in the spirit of staying on topic, struggled to get down to 13 by lunchtime and now I've dropped way down into the 7s. Body is just doing what it wants, when it wants it seems


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @Lily123 and @Sitosea on your HS.

On the subject of getting old, mum and stepdad are mid 80s. Stepdad is deaf, almost no vision and has dementia. Mum has to look after him and she's not well herself having had 2 TIAs and is not able to get around/walk easily. We do what we can but working full time makes it hard. She has a cleaner but can't get any other help because 'he's not bad enough'. I'm really noticing how mum is aging now. She can't cope with any sort of technology, often deleting number/s from her mobile accidentally and not knowing how to put them back on. Its sad to see a couple who have had a decent retirement suddenly grow old.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Kev79

gll said:


> Yep, right direction for sure.
> How's things been with navigating work and new lifestyle?


It’s not been too bad, I have been on early starts this week so have made a effort to eat earlier the night before which has had a positive effect.


----------



## Kev79

6.8, best yet


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today 

Have a lovely weekend everybody, especially anybody that’s working


----------



## Maca44

4.0 the norm for me am over the last year still often in the 3's after work but feel ok so see no need to make any changes. Never get tired in the day or after meals like I used to so have lots of energy and have settled into a good eating routine.

Life is good at the moment.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I am almost embarrased to say it 5.2 again this morning. No idea why as I ate all sorts of stuff yesterday (food testing  )

Still, I must get out to exercise this morning. Regardless of the cold and windy conditions. Yesterday I did go out for 138 minutes walking on the beach. Cold, yes. Inviorating, yes. Er, did I mention the cold?

My daughter has discovered that she cannot go away so the doggie sitting this weekend is off for now. It may happen in May (better weather).  Shame because it was to celebrate their anniversary and I kinda like their doggie even though it is a nervous wreck (rescue dog, bad start in life).

Absolutely nothing planned for today.

Have a great day yourselves whatever you manage to do


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m joining @Gwynn with a HS! Woohoo I got a 5.2! It was short lived, 6.1 now I’m out of bed and been to the loo! 

Not much going on today, bit windy and wet. Weather supposed to be rubbish too! 

Have a great day. Well done @Gwynn on another HS.


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, am well pleased with my fbg today after being constantly over 10 for the last few weeks

4am was 7,0, did 2u since I got up for the loo

7:30 was 6.8 

Feeling a bit sniffly today but it’s even a bit of a relief to have some symptoms of the virus I’ve been diagnosed with, after all the rushing about testing for brain issues this week.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. So close! Congratulations on yours, @Gwynn and @eggyg !
Looks like thermals on for riding again, after last weekend's milder weather.


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats @Gwynn @eggyg  on your HS!

And @Robin do try harder next time dear lol


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Well done to all the HS’s and near misses today. Sounds like you’re in the zone @Maca44  - fab!

Looking fwd to more of your Olympics commentary @Lanny.


----------



## rayray119

9.8


----------



## harbottle

5.2 for me after another sleepless night.


----------



## ColinUK

@harbottle  congrats on the HS!


----------



## Robin

harbottle said:


> 5.2 for me after another sleepless night.


Congratulations on your 5.2 House Special, that makes a hat trick of them already this morning. Sorry you had to endure a sleepless night to achieve yours, though.


----------



## freesia

Wow! A trio of HS. Well done to @Gwynn, @eggyg and @harbottle. Nicely done.

5.7 for me after an overnight correction. Had a good nights sleep but still feel tired. Nothing planned for today apart from cleaning and vaccuuming, very boring. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve not tested yet so no idea what my waking figure is/was.
Had a weird day yesterday with a very elevated heart rate all afternoon for no obvious reason but my did I feel queer!


Feel fine today but wiped out. 
Awful sleep last night as well. 
Not going to even consider Park Run today but have won a place in the Royal Parks Half ballot so deciding whether to add a second half marathon to my burgeoning future as an elite athlete or let the slot go. 

Am I weird in not finding the talk of aging and death maudlin at all? It’s all part of life after all. Then again I grew up in a family which quite normalised death and will writing etc. 
As soon as we turned 18 we were sat down and led through writing a very basic Will. Every few years after that we were prompted to check it was up to date and reflected our wishes so it just became a normal thing to do. 
Some people imbue Wills with a sort of talismanic quality that just isn’t warranted. 

@eggyg  where do you ski? 
I’ve not had the chance to go in the last 20 years but used to ski in Val d’Isère mainly. Have done heliskiing and used to race GS! 
I miss that special kind of silence you find in the mountains.


----------



## Sitosea

Well done for the forum hat trick.  5.1 for me - so close,


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to our HS triplets this morning.

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> A nice round 5.0 on this frosty Berkshire morning. Still below zero out there according to our garden thermometer.
> 
> Off to nearby Reading this morning to pick up a brand new laptop. The one I'm using is held together with duct tape and I'm lucky to get 90 minutes out of the battery, so about time it went. Then this afternoon it's in front of the tv for the Six Nations kick-off with Wales taking on Ireland in Dublin. We have a bunch of top players out through injury so not sure how well we'll do against an Irish team that recently beat the All Blacks, especially in Dublin where we haven't won since 2015.
> 
> Well done @Gwynn, @eggyg and @harbottle on your House Specials.
> 
> Martin


I think Scotland will win the whole thing this year. Seem to have by far the strongest squad.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Am I weird in not finding the talk of aging and death maudlin at all


Not at all. Its the only thing that is certain in life.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 today. Going to do my long run today as I have family round for dinner tomorrow, hoping to do 15k. Then making a cheesecake and chocolate orange fondants for tomorrow desserts.

congratulations on the HS to @Gwynn, @eggyg, @harbottle.

@ColinUK - I also have a place in the Royal Parks Half as well, come on we can do this together.  

Have a good Saturday every one.


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning, not too happy about that, but could have been worse.


----------



## TinaD

freesia said:


> Not at all. Its the only thing that is certain in life.


...and taxes.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all! Hope everyone is up for having a good weekend.

Rather disappointing 8.2 for me and that was after a 3unit correction at 3.30am and a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime for an Indian takeaway that I injected 4 units for which should have been more than enough as I only had 1 onion bhaji, (a shared portion with Ian), cauliflower bhaji, brinjal bhaji (half left of each for today) a spoon of his Malayan chicken and 2 dessert spoons of his veg pilau rice. Thought I was doing great when levels hovered around 5 for a couple of hours but then headed skyward. Unfortunately we ate really late as had headed out to a chippy for fish supper only to find it closed then kept going to the next chippy but it was closed too and eventually had to go for an Indian as options were limited by then and then it was a 20 min drive home to eat it! 
Stats are now well and truly shot now, but at least I can be more relaxed for a while and I did enjoy my meal and will enjoy the leftover veggies from it today.

Many contratulations to our trio of worthy House Special achievers this morning @Gwynn, @eggyg and @harbottle.

@ColinUK I too used to compete at GS and always wanted to heliski but never had the funds. Personally my destination of choice would be Austria for the breathtaking beauty, atmosphere and hospitality. Spent several holidays summer skiiing the Kaprun glacier which is the perfect combination of snow and sun, skiing in a bikini. I do really love skiing through the tree line, but appreciate the high level skiing in France is excellent (it just lacks soul) but have skiied there quite a few times, a couple of trips to Switzerland and Italy as well as many a weekend spent at Aviemore or Glenshee and a trip to Germany and Norway. My heart is in Austria though.


----------



## freesia

TinaD said:


> ...and taxes.


Very true. Forgot that..


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8 for me at 0600 after a night trying to get shoulder muscles out of spasm. Had a cuppa and a snack, then went back to bed for a couple of hours and felt much better. Planning on pottering about sorting out picnic stuff for the great Scotland drive. Black clothes organized/bags of loose straw etc removed from car/B&B booked/animal sitter ditto - wonder what I have forgotten? Not used to long jaunts after 2 years of hunkering down behind my own gate. Have a great weekend, folks, and enjoy the Winter Olympics if the weather here is stinking. Think I may just pack sleeping bag and shovel in case of snow....


----------



## gll

Morning All 
11.3 I mean its better than yesterday 

gratz @Gwynn @eggyg  and @harbottle on the HS today.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> ...and taxes.


and tax rebates!


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  You're really Conrad Bartelski!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.9

Congratulations on the HS @Gwynn @eggyg and @harbottle


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks everyone.

Just been out on the beach for two hours. It was bitterly cold, very, very windy and of course it rained and sleeted intermittently. But I enjoyed it even though it was very hard work.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’ve not tested yet so no idea what my waking figure is/was.
> Had a weird day yesterday with a very elevated heart rate all afternoon for no obvious reason but my did I feel queer!
> 
> View attachment 20003
> Feel fine today but wiped out.
> Awful sleep last night as well.
> Not going to even consider Park Run today but have won a place in the Royal Parks Half ballot so deciding whether to add a second half marathon to my burgeoning future as an elite athlete or let the slot go.
> 
> Am I weird in not finding the talk of aging and death maudlin at all? It’s all part of life after all. Then again I grew up in a family which quite normalised death and will writing etc.
> As soon as we turned 18 we were sat down and led through writing a very basic Will. Every few years after that we were prompted to check it was up to date and reflected our wishes so it just became a normal thing to do.
> Some people imbue Wills with a sort of talismanic quality that just isn’t warranted.
> 
> @eggyg  where do you ski?
> I’ve not had the chance to go in the last 20 years but used to ski in Val d’Isère mainly. Have done heliskiing and used to race GS!
> I miss that special kind of silence you find in the mountains.


Think you’ve got the wrong end of the stick Colin. The nearest I’ve got to Skiing was eating a strawberry yoghurt! SKIERS is an acronym for “ spending the kids’ inheritance”! 
TBF in another life I used to book loads of skiing holidays, France, Italy, USA, Bulgaria, Andorra, Austria and more, but never ever went on one. There’s a riddle for you.


----------



## ColinUK

Tested. 6.7 and time for breakfast.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Think you’ve got the wrong end of the stick Colin. The nearest I’ve got to Skiing was eating a strawberry yoghurt! SKIERS is an acronym for “ spending the kids’ inheritance”!
> TBF in another life I used to book loads of skiing holidays, France, Italy, USA, Bulgaria, Andorra, Austria and more, but never ever went on one. There’s a riddle for you.


Travel agent? PA?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Travel agent? PA?


Travel agent for my sins. I sometimes get all nostalgic for it but when I finally left the business in 2014 I’d had enough of lemonade budgets wanting champagne holidays, or “ it’s cheaper on the internet” well bloody book it on the internet and stop wasting my time you moron. Of course I only thought it but it got to the stage where I thought I really was going to say it aloud. I was aware of my eyes rolling a lot of the time. So I hung up my multi coloured neck scarf and went to work in an opticians. I finally saw the light, I used my contacts to get the job and never looked back! And I never once made a spectacle of myself!


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> I’ve not tested yet so no idea what my waking figure is/was.
> Had a weird day yesterday with a very elevated heart rate all afternoon for no obvious reason but my did I feel queer!
> 
> View attachment 20003
> Feel fine today but wiped out.
> Awful sleep last night as well.
> Not going to even consider Park Run today but have won a place in the Royal Parks Half ballot so deciding whether to add a second half marathon to my burgeoning future as an elite athlete or let the slot go.
> 
> Am I weird in not finding the talk of aging and death maudlin at all? It’s all part of life after all. Then again I grew up in a family which quite normalised death and will writing etc.
> As soon as we turned 18 we were sat down and led through writing a very basic Will. Every few years after that we were prompted to check it was up to date and reflected our wishes so it just became a normal thing to do.
> Some people imbue Wills with a sort of talismanic quality that just isn’t warranted.
> 
> @eggyg  where do you ski?
> I’ve not had the chance to go in the last 20 years but used to ski in Val d’Isère mainly. Have done heliskiing and used to race GS!
> I miss that special kind of silence you find in the mountains.


Once you reach a certain age you get bombarded with retirement home advertising and cremation plans, I think they must be trying to tell us something.


----------



## Pattidevans

5.7 this grey morning.  I tested 4.2 at bedtime so ate a Skinny Whip in bed.  Woke to find the sheets liberally smeared with chocolate!  Ugh.

CONGRATULATIONS @Gwynn, @eggyg and @harbottle on your HSs.

I've  been skiing in Austria, Spain, Canada and USA.  Austria has by far the nicest atmosphere out of those places.  Canada and USA are wierd... no gluwein or other hot cheery drink!  Plus rather cheerless motels to stay in.  Actually I am barely off the nursery slopes, so have no views on where is most challenging.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans By far the most challenging slopes are in the Alps and I’d say the most challenging of those are in France. 
There’s a reason why Val d’Isere/Tignes is regarded as one of the best skiing destinations in the world after all. 

I liked skiing in Canada and the US but it’s a very different experience to alpine skiing. 

I’d recommend places like Chamonix to people who aren’t sure if they’d like it or not because it’s a town first and foremost. It’s just that it’s a town surrounded by some of the most spectacular mountains around. So there’s lots to do if the snow doesn’t appeal. 

Where in Canada and US have you skied?


----------



## RirisR

6.4 this morning, bitterly cold here but sunny off to a local car boot this am
well done to all the H S' would love one, one day.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @Pattidevans By far the most challenging slopes are in the Alps and I’d say the most challenging of those are in France.
> There’s a reason why Val d’Isere/Tignes is regarded as one of the best skiing destinations in the world after all.
> 
> I liked skiing in Canada and the US but it’s a very different experience to alpine skiing.
> 
> I’d recommend places like Chamonix to people who aren’t sure if they’d like it or not because it’s a town first and foremost. It’s just that it’s a town surrounded by some of the most spectacular mountains around. So there’s lots to do if the snow doesn’t appeal.
> 
> Where in Canada and US have you skied?


When I first started in travel I hated booking ski holidays as it was the one time the customer usually knew more than the agent. Over time I became more proficient of course without ever setting foot on the white stuff. I always remember getting excited thinking there was a ski resort in France named after me. A quick flick through the brochure made Flaine  look like Elaine!


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> I’d recommend places like Chamonix to people who aren’t sure if they’d like it or not because it’s a town first and foremost. It’s just that it’s a town surrounded by some of the most spectacular mountains around. So there’s lots to do if the snow doesn’t appeal.
> 
> Where in Canada and US have you skied?


I think my skiing  days are well over @ColinUK.  Haven't been since I met hubby - so over 39 years ago.  

In Canada it was a resort abour an hour away from Toronto.  I was on a crew and we had a day off  so most of the crew  drove up on arrival the first night and stayed 2 nights  at the resort.  Honestly can't recall what it was called, but it was very tame (which probably suited me!).  Then another time staying in Vancouver we went up to Whistler.  I can't recall the place name in the USA either, it was north of NY.  Exceedingly tame, the slopes went across  the side of a smallish hill.  You got the lift up to the top, skiied down about 300 yards and got the next  lift  across the hill and skiied down again, working your way across the hill, then came back the same way.  The Sierra Nevada in Spain was treeless slopes, very peculiar...  but I did enjoy the day we had a white-out and the holiday company organised a trip to Granada to see the Alhambra.... very spooky in winter!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> By far the most challenging slopes are in the Alps and I’d say the most challenging of those are in France.


Might have to challenge you there Colin. Glenshee and Aviemore can both be VERY challenging, mostly due to weather and snow conditions ! Great camaraderie though!!


----------



## Robin

Skiing has a lot to answer for. I met my husband on a skiing holiday.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Skiing has a lot to answer for. I met my husband on a skiing holiday.


I met Ian cabbage planting!! Wonder if that is where I went wrong and why there is so little romance involved


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Skiing has a lot to answer for. I met my husband on a skiing holiday.


I’m saying nothing about pole planting technique.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I met Ian cabbage planting!! Wonder if that is where I went wrong and why there is so little romance involved


There’s such a thing as a sweetheart cabbage. Buy him one for Valentine’s Day to remind him of the day you met.  He’ll either throw it at you or think it’s the most romantic thing in the world.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m saying nothing about pole planting technique.


I haven’t a clue what you mean but I can only assume it’s a euphemism.


----------



## Lily123

I know this isn’t my waking number but I’m just so happy with this


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I haven’t a clue what you mean but I can only assume it’s a euphemism.


It’s what you do with your ski poles. 

And honestly Elaine, would I ever make a double entendre laden comment?!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @Pattidevans By far the most challenging slopes are in the Alps and I’d say the most challenging of those are in France.
> There’s a reason why Val d’Isere/Tignes is regarded as one of the best skiing destinations in the world after all.
> 
> I liked skiing in Canada and the US but it’s a very different experience to alpine skiing.
> 
> I’d recommend places like Chamonix to people who aren’t sure if they’d like it or not because it’s a town first and foremost. It’s just that it’s a town surrounded by some of the most spectacular mountains around. So there’s lots to do if the snow doesn’t appeal.
> 
> Where in Canada and US have you skied?


My eldest granddaughter’s dad’s partner comes from Chamonix, her family still live there and apparently her brother is a champion skier. They keep saying they’ll take her one day but I’m not sure she fancies the skiing part! She’s like me, a scaredy-cat!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> It’s what you do with your ski poles.
> 
> And honestly Elaine, would I ever make a double entendre laden comment?!


Never! ( Fingers crossed behind my back)!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> There’s such a thing as a sweetheart cabbage. Buy him one for Valentine’s Day to remind him of the day you met.  He’ll either throw it at you or think it’s the most romantic thing in the world.


Actually, that is exactly what he does and to show you just how romantic he is .... if he goes into Tesco Express on a night and they have reduced bunches of flowers which have those decorative cabbages in the arrangement he extravagantly spends all of £1.00 or if they aren't reduced enough and he is feeling really generous £1.50 on a bouquet for me.... but if the latter, he does point out that he had to splash out and he never ever tries to hide the fact that they were reduced.... he is actually quite proud of his bargain and wants me to know it! Still it beats the bags of reduced vegetables that he sometimes turns up with, despite the fact I have a fridge full or the nets of reduced nuts in shells he bought me after Christmas which I am still slowly working my way though by cracking with a rolling pin or hammer because I don't have a nut cracker. Maybe I need to use a nut cracker or rolling pin on him. "Last of the big spenders" he is!! He wouldn't dream of buying me a bouquet (even from a supermarket) at full price, not even for a really special occasion like my birthday! And our first Valentines Day he took me to Harry Ramsdens for fish and chips. If I want to eat out somewhere even remotely nice, I'm afraid I will be paying and he will still complain about the price! 
Just as well I am not high maintenance and can (sort of) see the funny side!


----------



## rebrascora

Lily123 said:


> I know this isn’t my waking number but I’m just so happy with this
> View attachment 20006


Woo Hoo!! Congrats, you had a "Unicorn Day"


----------



## Lily123

rebrascora said:


> Woo Hoo!! Congrats, you had a "Unicorn Day"


I like the name of “Unicorn Day”


----------



## silentsquirrel

rebrascora said:


> Actually, that is exactly what he does and to show you just how romantic he is .... if he goes into Tesco Express on a night and they have reduced bunches of flowers which have those decorative cabbages in the arrangement he extravagantly spends all of £1.00 or if they aren't reduced enough and he is feeling really generous £1.50 on a bouquet for me.... but if the latter, he does point out that he had to splash out and he never ever tries to hide the fact that they were reduced.... he is actually quite proud of his bargain and wants me to know it! Still it beats the bags of reduced vegetables that he sometimes turns up with, despite the fact I have a fridge full or the nets of reduced nuts in shells he bought me after Christmas which I am still slowly working my way though by cracking with a rolling pin or hammer because I don't have a nut cracker. Maybe I need to use a nut cracker or rolling pin on him. "Last of the big spenders" he is!! He wouldn't dream of buying me a bouquet (even from a supermarket) at full price, not even for a really special occasion like my birthday! And our first Valentines Day he took me to Harry Ramsdens for fish and chips. If I want to eat out somewhere even remotely nice, I'm afraid I will be paying and he will still complain about the price!
> Just as well I am not high maintenance and can (sort of) see the funny side!


Ishowed this post to OH, his reply was "A whole pound!  £1.50!!!" , voice rising to an incredulous squeak.  OH's limit on reduced flowers from Morrisons is 75p!


----------



## rebrascora

silentsquirrel said:


> Ishowed this post to OH, his reply was "A whole pound!  £1.50!!!" , voice rising to an incredulous squeak.  OH's limit on reduced flowers from Morrisons is 75p!



Oh Wow! I never imagined he could have a twin brother somewhere! And especially one who has it off to a finer art and is also proud of the ability!
Is your man a proud Yorkshireman by any chance? Mine doesn't have that excuse, but I imagine there will be Scots in his blood. They are known for being "canny".   
To be fair, I like a bargain too but it would be nice to feel special and treated occasionally!


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon, my earlier post seems to have got lost in the ether. Nevermind it was a 6.1 for me. Basal reductions on an almost daily basis at the moment.

Supposed to be doing an outdoor photoshoot tomorrow. I hope the weather picks up otherwise we're going indoors in a grimly industrial fashion.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Actually, that is exactly what he does and to show you just how romantic he is .... if he goes into Tesco Express on a night and they have reduced bunches of flowers which have those decorative cabbages in the arrangement he extravagantly spends all of £1.00 or if they aren't reduced enough and he is feeling really generous £1.50 on a bouquet for me.... but if the latter, he does point out that he had to splash out and he never ever tries to hide the fact that they were reduced.... he is actually quite proud of his bargain and wants me to know it! Still it beats the bags of reduced vegetables that he sometimes turns up with, despite the fact I have a fridge full or the nets of reduced nuts in shells he bought me after Christmas which I am still slowly working my way though by cracking with a rolling pin or hammer because I don't have a nut cracker. Maybe I need to use a nut cracker or rolling pin on him. "Last of the big spenders" he is!! He wouldn't dream of buying me a bouquet (even from a supermarket) at full price, not even for a really special occasion like my birthday! And our first Valentines Day he took me to Harry Ramsdens for fish and chips. If I want to eat out somewhere even remotely nice, I'm afraid I will be paying and he will still complain about the price!
> Just as well I am not high maintenance and can (sort of) see the funny side!


Mr Eggy can be romantic but after 46 years I’m not too bothered. Every Valentines Day he says the same thing. “ I don’t  need a special day to tell you I love you”! And he’s right,  you should say it everyday, and we do, just before we go to sleep. Ahhh!!! Pass the sick bucket!


----------



## eggyg

BTW @rebrascora I love those cabbage flowers. I might nip in Tesco myself and see if I can get a bargain! 
Mr Eggy has bought me a bread maker today, he asked what I wanted for my birthday ( which is weeks away) and I said nowt, as I always do, I don’t need anything but then thought about a bread maker. He said that would be for both of us but I don’t mind. It’s coming Tuesday. Very excited. He is very generous I will say that, but like you I’m not high maintenance, I’ve got everything I need.


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> Not at all. Its the only thing that is certain in life.


…..and Tax !!!!  Ooops I see someone else said that this morning !


----------



## Bexlee

3.8 alarm call this morning. No idea why I’m on the low side constantly at the moment. 

Hope all have had a good day. I notice the rugby stated today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good evening everyone . I feel happy to say that at 7:21 this morning my BG was better than yesterday's BG of 17.9 - it was 6.4 so within target although only just within target - 6mmol -10mmol. 11.0u tresiba done.

Hope everyone has had a good day. I've just done done a few bits and bobs around the house.
I'm looking forward to watching The Mask tonight and also my weekly Saturday night chinese of chicken fried rice


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I spoke out of turn. I got a very romantic gesture of 2x out of date bouquets tonight and not a cabbage in sight and they were both more than £1(just!). Feeling very spoiled (and guilty) now!! 
I made a comment that there would be none reduced next week (birthday and Valentines) to which he suggested putting one of the bouquets in the fridge to keep!!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> I made a comment that there would be none reduced next week (birthday and Valentines) to which he suggested putting one of the bouquets in the fridge to keep!!


Well, that's a very practical man! 

My dad's birthday is the day before Valentine's (some years people joke about it being a bad luck date). Sometimes mum struggles trying to decide if she should get him something for both occasions.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## Lucyr

Even more excited than yesterday now as todays fbg is……. 6.4! Woke up feeling good, trying to wean down on the drugs today. 

Didn’t get much sleep though and up several times in the night to pee. Not sure why the overnight peeing, don’t think I have a UTI as was tested for it in hospital and heard nothing back, BGs aren’t high, weird. Guessing the lack of sleep is because I walked to a cafe 10 minutes away for lunch yesterday, and spent a good 5hrs in bed recovering in the afternoon afterwards. Was so exhausted.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Well it was very cold, very windy yesterday but I gritted my teeth and went out on the beach anyway for a bit of a walk. Unfortunately it then started to rain with a little added sleet for fun when I was furthest from home. I walked for roughly 2 hours though. Enjoyed it but it was tiring. Could have done without the rain and wind.

Did some dark chocolate shapes yesterday for my daughters daughter as a present. Too bitter for me but apparently she likes bitter things. Had to be bitter 90% dark chocolate as they are vegans.

Today, nothing planned, yawn. I must think of something to do.....


This morning  BG 4.9


----------



## harbottle

Well I took myself to bed early (10:30) and fell asleep right away and woke up this morning with a 5.1 (Wife snoring woke me up, so I put some music on - The Utopia Strong - to drown it out.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My first in a while. I thought I'd lost the knack!  

Dez


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! Woke up with a 7'1. 

Yesterday I got a letter with an appointment for a diabetic eye screening. I've also been invited to a Type 1 education course. I'm getting a lot more mail since diagnosis! 

Accepted an extra work shift today, Sunday morning. Didn't have any plans. I need to get myself a hobbie, or meet new people


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. I can hear the wind wuthering round the eaves, the sort of noise that makes you hope the ridge tiles are firmly fixed. Funnily enough, we didn’t have half such strong winds in the recent named storms, trust our area to have an anonymous one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 6.0 here.

There’s a cold wind a-blowing this morning...will I spend an hour in the garden? Probably not...brrrr. I’m trying to ignore our grubby bathroom, but might have to give in and clean it today. I’m with you @Elenka_HM - I need to make some new friends!

That’s a lovely looking HS @MeeTooTeeTwo!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 today. 
We too have had a generic storm @Robin. Yesterday was dreadful. 40/45 mph winds and never stopped raining. It’s still raining/ sleeting now, but seems to be a quieter, at the moment, BBC weather is telling me to expect gusty winds this afternoon. Think I’ll be staying in, again! 

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.
Have a good day.


----------



## Ditto

G'day cobbers.  

I can't get out of the double figures. Quite scary at the moment and for some time past. I am in freefall. I don't quite know what to do. Can't stick to any one regime. I'm trying to replace at least one meal with Slimfast as advised by Windy on that other thread. It would be a start.

Worried about my sister. She has Covid and into her second week with that. Her g'daughter who lives with her has it too but is pleased as it gets her out of school. My sister is not taking her insulin. Does anybody know what happens if you don't take it. She's not taken it for a long time I don't think. Her eyes are failing. I might dob her in to the surgery but pot/kettle on the denial so who am I to judge? 

Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well, I spoke out of turn. I got a very romantic gesture of 2x out of date bouquets tonight and not a cabbage in sight and they were both more than £1(just!). Feeling very spoiled (and guilty) now!!
> I made a comment that there would be none reduced next week (birthday and Valentines) to which he suggested putting one of the bouquets in the fridge to keep!!


Bravo Ian! I know he was probably joking ( was he?).But please tell him not to put the flowers in the fridge, a florist once looked at me in horror when I mentioned putting button holes I’d collected the day before the wedding in the fridge! It’s not good for them apparently!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a much better 6.5 today.  Was AWOL yesterday due to really bad night, up late and out of the front door 20 mins later.  Got round to the ironing that’s been looking at me all week, did two pillow cases and it packed up, hubby changed fuse but no it has given up the ghost in protest at being turned on.  Looks like it’s off to Sainsbury’s for another today. Cleared the front patio of weeds which took ages and gave me back ache, at least it looks better.
Consultant’s registrar rang me Friday and he put my concerns to bed so full steam ahead for the next and hopefully final op on 22nd March.  Hoping if all goes well I can start adult tap dancing classes again later in the year, yay!!
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS, you haven’t had one for a while and to all those that got them yesterday.  
@Lanny loving the commentary x
@Dxxoo good to see you back. Your concern for your sister is real so a phone call would be done for the best of reasons.  We are here to support you too, don’t forget that xx
Have a good day all xx


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

Morning everyone. 8.1 for me. No plans apart from ironing. I might have a soak in the bath this morning...if i can get in the bathroom. Got younger daughter and her boyfriend staying atm. He's just beat me to the bathroom and i'm desperate for the loo!!!


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo
> 
> Morning everyone. 8.1 for me. No plans apart from ironing. I might have a soak in the bath this morning...if i can get in the bathroom. Got younger daughter and her boyfriend staying atm. He's just beat me to the bathroom and i'm desperate for the loo!!!


Aaarreggghh!! He's just come out and daughter gone in!!!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.8 on this very dark, wet and windy morning.  Was expecting this high figure as I might of had to try the cheese cake and quality checked the digestive biscuits used for the base.  No run this morning, I managed 16k yesterday so was only going to do a short recovery run, but changed my mind with this weather.

got family round for a roast dinner, but mostly all prepared except the sprouts which I will mix with a small amount of oil and dried herbs then pop them in the air fryer.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on the HS

@Martin.A - being a West Ham fan can be quite tough on the old nerves, hubby will no longer watch live games, he records and then watches based on score, although if our son is in, we usually get an idea of the way the game is going by the swearing coming out of his room 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.8 

@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on the HS !


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on the nose, well on the side of my finger actually

I thought it was going to be high score this morning due to opening a Christmas tin of shortbreads yesterday evening  
ok it wasn’t opening the tin but eating to many of them isn’t good..

last week I got the results of my latest bloods,
which they want to repeat, something was abnormal, think it was a question on  potassium.

but Hba1c was still 52 so not to bad there,
the consultant I chatted to wants to try changing one of my meds so waiting for him to write to the GP.

Stay warm and have a great day everybody


----------



## rebrascora

Morning everyone.

6.4 for me this morning but that was due to a correction earlier. Basal needs have gone up again, so battling higher levels but keeping it mostly in range. Going over to my sister's again today and she has already texted to say wrap up VERY warm but if it is really bad we might take the horses into the indoor school and do some bareback one rein rope halter riding. That is a bit of natural horsemanship schooling @Robin. As she says, it should keep out bums warm if nothing else and probably tone up a few muscles! Just to make things more difficult, Jack is hogged, so not even a mane to grasp if need be.   It's a lot of years since I have ridden bareback! Eek!!

@eggyg Thanks for the floral advice. No idea if he was kidding or not but no room in my fridge for flowers anyway. They may go into the dining room which is unheated during the winter or the bedroom which is not as warm as the living room or kitchen. One of them is a lovely spring flower arrangement which is really rather unusual as it has daffodils which have heads comprising of a cluster of tete a tete mini daffs, so each stalk has a cluster of little flowers coming out of it. It also has hyacinths which hopefully will open up and smell lovely.

@Lucyr Pleased you are starting to feel better. Maybe the virus affected your kidneys and they are now getting to work on a backlog or maybe it is a side effect of the medication to make you wee more. Hope you continue to improve.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Many congrats Dez. Good to see you coming back into form!

@Ditto Lovely to see you posting Jan but really sad to read that you and your sister are both struggling to manage your diabetes. Can you make a pact with her and set some small achievable goals and support each other in achieving them?


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK So pleased to hear that the registrar has been able to reassure you about the op and helped you make your decision. Will be keeping fingers crossed for a very successful outcome. 
My sister and I learned tap dancing as children and I still remember a lot of the steps. My friend has never done it but would love to learn, so I really should see if I can find a class locally to take her to.


----------



## janw

Hmm got a 7.0 this morning, going to blame the jacket sweet potato for that! Another wet and windy day by the look of it, will snuggle up with a cuppa and the duvet to watch the winter Olympics I think. 
Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> That is a bit of natural horsemanship schooling @Robin. As she says, it should keep out bums warm if nothing else and probably tone up a few muscles!


Don’t talk to me about muscles! I was working on suppling exercises with an old stiff horse yesterday and I’m feeling it this morning! I haven’t ridden bareback for years either, Good luck,  I find even the most well padded horses have really knobbly spines!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Aaarreggghh!! He's just come out and daughter gone in!!!!


Garden?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6 on the nose for me.

Photoshoot today. Supposed to be outside but perhaps not.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

goodybags said:


> Good morning 8.0 on the nose, well on the side of my finger actually
> 
> I thought it was going to be high score this morning due to opening a Christmas tin of shortbreads yesterday evening
> ok it wasn’t opening the tin but eating to many of them isn’t good..
> 
> last week I got the results of my latest bloods,
> which they want to repeat, something was abnormal, think it was a question on  potassium.
> 
> but Hba1c was still 52 so not to bad there,
> the consultant I chatted to wants to try changing one of my meds so waiting for him to write to the GP.
> 
> Stay warm and have a great day everybody


Don’t worry about the potassium thing. It’s usually caused by a delay in testing your blood sample. Its happened to me a few times, unless of course you’ve been eating bananas and tomatoes by the bucket load!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Garden?


Not in this weather surely!! Bucket in the bedroom would be my solution. Frequently need to use a bucket up at stables or in back of trailer at shows.


----------



## RirisR

Morning all 6.8 for me today, rain slowing down and sun trying to break
noticed daffodil bulbs are now peeping through, spring on the way


----------



## TinaD

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 20009
> My first in a while. I thought I'd lost the knack!
> 
> Dez


Well done!


----------



## grovesy

goodybags said:


> Good morning 8.0 on the nose, well on the side of my finger actually
> 
> I thought it was going to be high score this morning due to opening a Christmas tin of shortbreads yesterday evening
> ok it wasn’t opening the tin but eating to many of them isn’t good..
> 
> last week I got the results of my latest bloods,
> which they want to repeat, something was abnormal, think it was a question on  potassium.
> 
> but Hba1c was still 52 so not to bad there,
> the consultant I chatted to wants to try changing one of my meds so waiting for him to write to the GP.
> 
> Stay warm and have a great day everybody


I have recently had a slightly raised Potassium, I ended up having another 2 repeat tests for, the last done without a tourniquet,  and this one has come back normal.


----------



## TinaD

An unexciting 5.8 after sleeping in. Everything packed and organized for the great northern run except for listing convenient Tesco's en route through North Wales. My late husband always navigated by pubs, of which he had an encyclopedic knowledge, but then he wasn't taking furosemide but was looking hopefully for fluid in whilst I am seeking sites for certain fluid out! Have a lovely time and good numbers everyone while I am away.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning lovely peeps.  A vile, windy and exceedingly wet day.  Still the force of the rain should clear the seagull mess from the windows.

5.4 this morning.  100% in range for the last 24 hours 

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS

@freesia  one of the stipulations we had when house hunting was 2 toilets!  Good luck!

@SueEK  good news!

@Lucyr good to hear you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Treecha

Mine was 8.8 again, this has been my waking reading since I started using the monitor, but it reduces as the day goes on usually to between 5.6 and 6.5.


----------



## Leadinglights

grovesy said:


> I have recently had a slightly raised Potassium, I ended up having another 2 repeat tests for, the last done without a tourniquet,  and this one has come back normal.


Likewise, no real explanation. Potassium high, folate low.


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora I did lots of dancing as a child including tap and a friend and I started again in our 30s so still have my tap shoes. Booked classes just before the first lockdown so really hoping this year is the year - just hope me knees hold out, tap is pretty hard on them lol x. Think you and your friend should go for it x


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Garden?


I know my knees wouldn't support me


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> An unexciting 5.8 after sleeping in. Everything packed and organized for the great northern run except for listing convenient Tesco's en route through North Wales. My late husband always navigated by pubs, of which he had an encyclopedic knowledge, but then he wasn't taking furosemide but was looking hopefully for fluid in whilst I am seeking sites for certain fluid out! Have a lovely time and good numbers everyone while I am away.


Drive carefully and stay safe.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Garden?





rebrascora said:


> Not in this weather surely


even if my knees were ok, i'd get blown over with this wind!!


----------



## gll

Bit of a late one today
6am was 11.7, took my pills and went back to sleep and woke back up again around 11am on 10.4 so take your pick. Both a bit crap 

@MeeTooTeeTwo Yay on the HS

Hope everyones day is going well


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone  at 6:53 BG was 10.8 so just 0.8mmols above target. 11.0u tresiba done.

I hope everyone is enjoying their day


----------



## gll

oooh I get to add a 3rd waking reading in one day 
8.2 

Was getting visual migraine auras so took painkillers as soon as the head bumpies started to come on (pretty much starting with auras as I posted on here earlier) and crashed out for the afternoon.
Not sure if that was the warm up or the main event, have just woken up with a background headache and a little audio sensitivity but don't feel that "migraine hangover way" (as in wiped out). Not totally unusual but 50/50 if I'm done with it or not at this point.

My go to "fix" that allows me to stay awake with one one is a can of coke with dissolving aspirin dumped in and down it. (just fixes the searing pain but not the auras and symptoms). 
Bit of a "which is the worst evil, migraine vs bg levels with the coke fix " 

What I don't get is I would expect to see something silly on my meter on the back of a migraine and I see 8.2, If I am totally on track and do nothing to aggravate my blood sugars - they go up anyway - sod answering the meaning of life, I just want the answer to the meaning of my bg


----------



## Lucyr

@gll Slight aside but being brand new to migraine I’m interested… how do you know a migraine is coming on not just a normal headache - do you get the visual symptoms? I’ve not had any of those. What painkillers do you find work? The “migraine cocktail” the hospital gave me worked to end it but they really knocked me out. Sort of glad to see it’s not just me that gets high bg with them though, maybe that’s my clue for a migraine coming on rather than a headache.


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> oooh I get to add a 3rd waking reading in one day
> 8.2
> 
> Was getting visual migraine auras so took painkillers as soon as the head bumpies started to come on (pretty much starting with auras as I posted on here earlier) and crashed out for the afternoon.
> Not sure if that was the warm up or the main event, have just woken up with a background headache and a little audio sensitivity but don't feel that "migraine hangover way" (as in wiped out). Not totally unusual but 50/50 if I'm done with it or not at this point.
> 
> My go to "fix" that allows me to stay awake with one one is a can of coke with dissolving aspirin dumped in and down it. (just fixes the searing pain but not the auras and symptoms).
> Bit of a "which is the worst evil, migraine vs bg levels with the coke fix "
> 
> What I don't get is I would expect to see something silly on my meter on the back of a migraine and I see 8.2, If I am totally on track and do nothing to aggravate my blood sugars - they go up anyway - sod answering the meaning of life, I just want the answer to the meaning of my bg


I know the reason for combining paracetamol and caffeine as you find in coke or the combined pills is it helps with absorption of the medication, I had not heard the same was true with aspirin.


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> I know the reason for combining paracetamol and caffeine as you find in coke or the combined pills is it helps with absorption of the medication, I had not heard the same was true with aspirin.


Yea, the cocktail I have is 2 paracetamol, 1-2 naproxen, 1 sumatriptan, 1 metoclopramide and a coffee. Not sure how the caffeine in coffee compares to that of a coke, or whether it’s supposed to be sugary coke. I was too wiped out by the drugs to ask questions


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> @gll Slight aside but being brand new to migraine I’m interested… how do you know a migraine is coming on not just a normal headache - do you get the visual symptoms? I’ve not had any of those. What painkillers do you find work? The “migraine cocktail” the hospital gave me worked to end it but they really knocked me out. Sort of glad to see it’s not just me that gets high bg with them though, maybe that’s my clue for a migraine coming on rather than a headache.


I think the symptoms can vary in people but flashing lights or fingers of light coming into your vision and then a diminishing field of view then followed by headache and nausea. Taking medication as soon as you suspect it coming on rather than wait. My daughter found that manipulation on her neck and shoulders by a chiropractor helped her migraines.


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> @gll Slight aside but being brand new to migraine I’m interested… how do you know a migraine is coming on not just a normal headache - do you get the visual symptoms? I’ve not had any of those. What painkillers do you find work? The “migraine cocktail” the hospital gave me worked to end it but they really knocked me out. Sort of glad to see it’s not just me that gets high bg with them though, maybe that’s my clue for a migraine coming on rather than a headache.


I often get visual auras - either big blobby floaters with multi coloured edges around them (that was todays) or jaggy lines that are very vibrant or even just massive blurry or dead patches in vision.
I also get audo sensitivity when anything other than a low background noise is happening, eg someone speaking sends searing waves of pain through my head. Can vary in degree of sensitivity and pain.
I also (and this is a weird one) get so jumbled up with words (speaking and typing) and my brain is correct in what it wants to say but getting it out in the right order or using the right words can be a little funky. Can usually spot it better if I type something and read it back and go whaaat did I just write there .
I do feel nausea occasionally but its mainly visual and audio for me.
I usually get 20-30 mins between symptoms and the build from a normal headache to not being able to function without meds and often sleep.
Afterwards I'm usually floored and 0 energy.

Haven't had many migraines since diagnosis in oct (maybe this is 2nd or 3rd one now) and my bg hasn't necessarily been high (for me) and I have even checked against blood pressure which is okay too.
Sometimes I get them on their own and nothing for ages between them, other times they come n clusters with a few a week for a few weeks then nothing for a while again.

Since diagnosis of D the general headaches have settled down which I always associated with migraine clusters (those probably were screamingly high bg numbers).

I know one trigger for me is time of the month but never been able to identify other triggers.



Leadinglights said:


> I know the reason for combining paracetamol and caffeine as you find in coke or the combined pills is it helps with absorption of the medication, I had not heard the same was true with aspirin.


Friend of mine went to a clinic in London and they consultant said while they cant recommend it officially as treatment but the coke aspirin combo seems to work well for a lot of people. Doesn't seem to work as well with off brand coke and has to be full fat one too.
It really is a gamechanger for me but I didn't really want to drink a can of coke while still in double figures bg wise so figured the paracetamol and pepsi max and sleep could be tried first and I could still add aspirin and coke if I needed to.



Leadinglights said:


> Taking medication as soon as you suspect it coming on rather than wait.


100%
If I can get ahead of it, it is usually a much easier experience.

I never really got anywhere with the GPs and getting to the bottom of it. I found something that worked and am happy to be able to deal with it myself unless I can't anymore or it changes.


----------



## Lucyr

I haven’t had any visual changes whatsoever before they come on. Not sure if that’s just because not everyone with migraine gets auras, or whether it’s because I have aphantasia.

I’m going to have to get some coke or Pepsi max to try. Does sugar free not work as well as full sugar? I have no idea how I’d bolus for full sugar coke


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning  5.2 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @goodybags.

Morning everyone. 9.8 on the new sensor, 8.7 finger prick. Monday has come around quickly, where did the weekend go?!


----------



## Gwynn

Congratulations goodybags

I came a close tease 5.1 again. 

Decided to go for a bit of a walk on the beach yesterday motning. Seemed a little windy when I looked out of the widow at home. Marched forwards anyway!!! But I took my rain coat not to be defeated it it were to rain.

Well, the sea front was stormy, very cold and it dumped stormy, sleety rain on me twice. The howling wind drove the rain into my trousers. Soaked. Oddly though, because the wind kept blowing after the rain had gone my trowsers dried out completely. 

In the end I walked for about 2.5 hours.

Actually I set off at about 8am thinking it was Monday and intended to just go to the shop to get some milk. Wrong! It was Sunday. So I decided to just keep going for 2 hours until  the shops opened. Good exercise!! 

Today I will venture out. Not sure how far (or not) I will go.

Beach was covered in sea shells yesterday. Evidence of stormy weather. I love crunching the shells when I walk. No idea why but it is just scrummy.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to

My eyes continue to improve. My night vision is slightly better and the right eye (the more difficult op) is markedly better than thd left!!


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. 11.9
Not a waking reading, that would mean I have slept and not dozed...
Today will be a challenge to nap just the right amount to keep me going.

gratz @goodybags with the HS 

Have a great day everyone. Will catch up later on x


----------



## Sitosea

Well done Goodybags.  I join you with a 5.2.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.7

Congratulations on the HS @goodybags and @Sitosea


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4 after getting up, forgot to zap with Frank!
Nothing exciting happening today EXCEPT I will be taking delivery of a new bread maker and inserts for my new and absolutely fabulous cushion covers. There may be pics tomorrow.

Have a Happy Monday everyone. 
Congratulations @goodybags and @Sitosea on the HS.


----------



## Kopiert

6.8 this morning.

Sorry I missed a couple of days. I left my monitor at work...or so I thought. It was at the bottom of my voluminous bag. This weekend was very busy and forget to post.
As my school reports used to say - must try harder

Nick


----------



## gll

Nice HS @Sitosea

@eggyg I keep forgetting to see how I cope with home made (normal and not alternative flour) bread...you just reminded me to pop some stuff on the tescos for that. If it is a disaster, the kids will wolf it down anyway 

really am going this time, the bell icon distracted me when I went to X out of the site


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, 11.5 here

I tried reducing my lantus back to my normal dose yesterday, and  afterwards got a really bad headache and had to take the extra meds. Blood sugars apparently didn’t like either of those things. Back to trying to reduce the dosage of migraine meds, and increase the lantus again today.


----------



## Gwynn

Just looked outside...a seriously intesnse redness to the clouds.

What is it that they say about 'red sky in the morning' ? Hmmm not sure if it will be wise to go out now.

Pretty severe weather of late.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. I was 4.8 at 4.30 am, when Dawn effect started with a vengeance, probably because it took a while to get back to sleep. Supermarket run in a mo, can’t believe it’s a week since I last went, but the empty fruit bowl suggests otherwise.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.1 here.


----------



## harbottle

I can join the 5.2 club. I think I’m forgotten my metformin tablet for a few days, though. Ooops.


----------



## Maca44

4.7 for me.
Swedish massage Sat and I fell alseep, massive air fried steak last night with salad, so I have had a great weekend and feel refreshed today.


----------



## janw

Good morning. Bit of a restless night so checked my BG at 6.01am (in bed) and got a 6.8 - just checked it again in bathroom at 7.50am and got a far better 5.8 - must be running those 4 minute miles in my sleep again! 
Cold but dry morning. Shopping with daughter around 9.00am, so best get myself organised.
Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @goodybags and @Sitosea and @harbottle on those HS's.
Just missed it by a whisker today. 5.1 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. 
Will get out for a long walk today but no running as both knees now protesting at what I’ve made them do recently.


----------



## rayray119

10.9 for me so second day running I started of the day correcting with breakfast I am stressing a far bit at the moment I guess


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

We had a light dusting of snow last night, only lying in some areas of the scheme though

Sorry been AWOL for a couple of days, got rather upset by something on Saturday, missed Scotland's rugby match because I didn't even want to sit in the same room as people, bloods shot up and felt dreadful yesterday due to it, a sad day today too as it marks 9 years since one of my grandad's was found after passing away, Valentines day marks 9 years since he was buried so it can be a difficult day too  

Anyway 8.0 on Diabox and 8.3 with bloods xx


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> We had a light dusting of snow last night, only lying in some areas of the scheme though
> 
> Sorry been AWOL for a couple of days, got rather upset by something on Saturday, missed Scotland's rugby match because I didn't even want to sit in the same room as people, bloods shot up and felt dreadful yesterday due to it, a sad day today too as it marks 9 years since one of my grandad's was found after passing away, Valentines day marks 9 years since he was buried so it can be a difficult day too
> 
> Anyway 8.0 on Diabox and 8.3 with bloods xx


wow that is super accurate for first thing in the morning


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> wow that is super accurate for first thing in the morning


It wasn't first thing, I'd been up 2 hours but that's the beauty of being able to calibrate


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me today. No corrections or carbs required overnight. Happy with that!

Many congratulations to our 3 star achievers this morning @goodybags @harbottle and @Sitosea. Well done guys!


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> It wasn't first thing, I'd been up 2 hours but that's the beauty of being able to calibrate


the libre had sometimes been acurrte for me before but would always that's when they worked and didn't give up. when and if I go breark after might try it but the only thing is it actually allowed


----------



## Gruers

9.3 this morning I’m struggling to be honest. It’s 3 weeks since my op maybe it’ll settle down. Who knows.
Have a nice day everybody


----------



## RirisR

morning 6.5 today cold and sunny wonder if hanging the washing out will be any good 
musing on the keyboard no one else to talk too


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.9 this morning which I'll take after having family round yesterday and having 2 slices of cheesecake and a hot cross bun.  Also been dosed up on co-codamol after I slipped down the stairs in the evening and hut my back, I think mainly just bruising.  Going keep moving around so it doesn't stiffen up.

Congratulations to @goodybags @harbottle and @Sitosea on today's HS.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> I often get visual auras - either big blobby floaters with multi coloured edges around them (that was todays) or jaggy lines that are very vibrant or even just massive blurry or dead patches in vision.
> I also get audo sensitivity when anything other than a low background noise is happening, eg someone speaking sends searing waves of pain through my head. Can vary in degree of sensitivity and pain.
> I also (and this is a weird one) get so jumbled up with words (speaking and typing) and my brain is correct in what it wants to say but getting it out in the right order or using the right words can be a little funky. Can usually spot it better if I type something and read it back and go whaaat did I just write there .


OMG... and it's migraine?  I have had those exact symptoms 3 times and the two last times (in 2019 and 2020) hubby has called an ambulance because I was struggling to speak coherently.  I was rushed to A&E where they did CT scans and could find nothing wrong, no evidence of a stroke or TIA.  Eventually 2 days after the last hospital incident this horrible woman doctor who had never met me in person rang to say that in her opinion I had had a TIA (which is now on my medical records) and started lecturing me on eating low fat according to the NHS "eatwell plate".  I politely said I ate "lowish carb" being a diabetic.  She then launched into a rant about how unhealthy my diet was and how I didn't eat fruit or veg, without ever asking what I do eat.  I filed a complaint about her through PALS as she upset me so much.  I got an official apology.  I digress... my father was a martyr to migraines, he got them twice a week on his days off and had to lie in a darkened room.  Nausea, vomiting the lot.  I had some infrequent aural migraines in my late 20s, but not since then.  I feel rather relieved to see your post!

Well... better get on... we have lunch guests today.

6.2 on waking at 8 am.

CONGRATULATIONS to @Sitosea, @harbottle and @goodybags on your HS... Stars of the firmament known as "the forum".


----------



## pat7762

hi everyone,7.3,this morning BUT after eating a pastie with rosties for tea my sugar was 22.5 yes 22.5,but after  drinking volumes of water by bedtime i'd got it down to 9.1,binned the rosties and frozen pasties this morning,got to bed at 1.30am,what a shock to my system that was.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 it was for me.

New sensor day. Let's see how this one behaves. Oh and must stop scanning the wrong arm.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pat7762

scotty said:


> 6.3 this morn at 8.30, its my high levels after tea time that annoy me


yes me to high levels after tea,good levels all day then bang up they go after tea


----------



## rayray119

It probably doesn't help that I have some other conditions that when then flair up can cause simpler symptoms of a hypo. Like yesterday I was almost sure I was having on because I got sundellu hot and dizey. e and I checked I wass 11.3(which I'm still bit confused about)


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> OMG... and it's migraine?


Some call it migraine babble (there's a few different official names for it) and I never knew it was even a thing until I had it and was trying to google the symptoms.
For me it isn't like I can't have a conversation, its just odd words coming out, well, odd lol.
It always happened with other migraine symptoms and as never just a case of saying some funny words on its own without other things indicating a migraine was on its way or already in full swing.
*I think the general consensus is if its a new thing then get help as it could be something more sinister.*



Pattidevans said:


> and started lecturing me on eating low fat according to the NHS "eatwell plate".


I phoned GP about fluid retention and about 80% of the callback was a lecture on still vaping a little bit after quitting a 20 cigs a day habbit and staying off them for 2-3 years.
Its like if they have nothing useful to say about why you are seeing them, they will pick something else to moan at you about.

@harbottle Yay to you too on the HS 
@Kaylz {{{big hugs}}}
@Kev79 sometimes the downside of a meter and testing food is not being able to stay _blissfully ignorant_ of what's terrible for us  (but better that we know).
@Gruers Hope you keep making improvements and recovery is all heading in the right direction x


----------



## Lucyr

rayray119 said:


> It probably doesn't help that I have some other conditions that when then flair up can cause simpler symptoms of a hypo. Like yesterday I was almost sure I was having on because I got sundellu hot and dizey. e and I checked I wass 11.3(which I'm still bit confused about)


I get this with anxiety, proper medical consultants will insist I’m hypo and assume I have the hypo confusion when I say I’m not, until I test in front of them and show them the results.


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> OMG... and it's migraine?  I have had those exact symptoms 3 times and the two last times (in 2019 and 2020) hubby has called an ambulance because I was struggling to speak coherently.  I was rushed to A&E where they did CT scans and could find nothing wrong, no evidence of a stroke or TIA.  Eventually 2 days after the last hospital incident this horrible woman doctor who had never met me in person rang to say that in her opinion I had had a TIA (which is now on my medical records) and started lecturing me on eating low fat according to the NHS "eatwell plate".  I politely said I ate "lowish carb" being a diabetic.  She then launched into a rant about how unhealthy my diet was and how I didn't eat fruit or veg, without ever asking what I do eat.  I filed a complaint about her through PALS as she upset me so much.  I got an official apology.  I digress... my father was a martyr to migraines, he got them twice a week on his days off and had to lie in a darkened room.  Nausea, vomiting the lot.  I had some infrequent aural migraines in my late 20s, but not since then.  I feel rather relieved to see your post!
> 
> Well... better get on... we have lunch guests today.
> 
> 6.2 on waking at 8 am.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to @Sitosea, @harbottle and @goodybags on your HS... Stars of the firmament known as "the forum".


I did learn this week that migraines are often genetic. To be honest that made me doubt mine are migraines since I don’t really fit the typical migraine symptoms and have no genetic history of them at all!


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> I did learn this week that migraines are often genetic. To be honest that made me doubt mine are migraines since I don’t really fit the typical migraine symptoms and have no genetic history of them at all!


Not everyone has the same symptoms (as with a lot of medical stuff).
If anything just ask whoever diagnosed you how they came to that diagnosis if it will put your mind at ease.


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Not everyone has the same symptoms (as with a lot of medical stuff).
> If anything just ask whoever diagnosed you how they came to that diagnosis if it will put your mid at ease.


I think my frustration is more that I’ve been given a pile of migraine medication (which has stopped the cycle) and not told anything about whether this is a temporary or permanent issue, if i need the medications long term or just to break this cycle, if it’s normal to have had a virus for more than a month etc. Just keep being told to take another week off work. Have made a GP appointment for Friday to ask some of these questions before hopefully going back to work next week. It’s been a month of feeling rubbish and being unable to work so I think my frustration has just been building up!


----------



## rayray119

Lucyr said:


> I get this with anxiety, proper medical consultants will insist I’m hypo and assume I have the hypo confusion when I say I’m not, until I test in front of them and show them the results.


Opps i posted this in wrong thread it was suppose to in my test strips thread.


----------



## gll

firstly @Lucyr hugs.
Totally understand how frustrating it is to be felt like you are in the dark about your own treatment.
Defo a good plan to speak to the GPs and find out what they didn't tell you. Crappy that you need to but hope it gets you the answers you need.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 7.2 today


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks 6.4 today and must dash again. Will catch up on posts later. Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

Morning folks. 
Lots of police sirens last night in a prime example of one of the joys of living in central London. Kept waking me up all night. 
Still managed a 6.8 this morning so not too bad at all. 

Update from the police about the third suspect… they are still having trouble locating him and are pursuing a number of inquiries to determine his whereabouts. They say that these inquiries may take “some time” so I guess I just have to normalise being patient. I have to shift my mindset to more of a space where I accept that que sera sera and I’ll happen in its own time. 

Anyway… time for a doze I think.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.7


----------



## harbottle

5.1 for me.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.8


----------



## Lucyr

5,0 for me this morning!

Yesterday I was so exhausted that I spent pretty much all day in bed. I had to have a lie down to recover from watching the tv on the couch, level of exhausted. 

Today I’ve woken up full of beans. Going to attempt to pace myself and rest most of the day, but also try and walk up to the village for a coffee later. Did that on Saturday and have been exhausted since, but all the drugs with “fatigue” as a side effect must be wearing off now, and hopefully the 5.0 means I’m getting over the infection.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here . Was constantly finding myself in double figures yesterday. Exactly the same thing happened last week. Unexpectedly high numbers at the start of the week, so much so that I upped my basal and did a couple of LFTs, then it mysteriously settled and I was fine at the tail end of the week. So can’t explain why the same is happening this week, maybe I just don’t like Mondays.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. A very nice, aesthetically pleasing 5.5. 

First baby free Tuesday since the beginning of the year. Other grandparents arrived back from their travels yesterday, now I’m worrying because she hasn’t seen them foe over five weeks she won’t settle with them. She was very subdued yesterday, mum back at work after her brush with Covid, whether she’s under the weather or has got used with being with her mummy for a full week, I don’t know. She didn’t have a temperature or cough so don’t think it’s Covid but we both felt she wasn’t herself. We’ll miss her but it’s sort of a relief too. 

Now what to do with our free Tuesday? Bake bread in my new super duper bread maker. It is huge!  Haven’t a clue where I’m going to keep it, may have to demote my Kenwood Chef and put that in the utility room.

Cushion inserts also arrived yesterday. Glad to see this morning they’ve puffed up a bit, they came compressed and the cushions looked depressingly flat, it did say could be up to 48 hours before they “loft”, I did laugh at that, as the Wordle a few days ago was aloft and I remarked that that wasn’t a word in common use, although I’m not certain loft is the correct word for cushion inserts plumping up! I’ve added photos as I need your opinion, do I need another cushion in the middle? I’ve gone from five small  cushions on each sofa, to just two large and they seem empty. A small square one in ochre/gold? Or a long rectangular one? Or nothing? #firstworldproblems 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.4 here . Was constantly finding myself in double figures yesterday. Exactly the same thing happened last week. Unexpectedly high numbers at the start of the week, so much so that I upped my basal and did a couple of LFTs, then it mysteriously settled and I was fine at the tail end of the week. So can’t explain why the same is happening this week, maybe I just don’t like Mondays.


Well, if it’s good enough for Bob Geldof!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning all.

As is so often is the case, my diabetes is twinned with @Robin's and I have an equally disappointing higher reading this morning of 8.6 with levels going into double figures yesterday and needing several corrections to try to contain it. No idea why.

Got my telephone appointment with consultant this morning (fingers crossed for good results) and then going to see Simply Red tonight. First arena attendance for over 2 years and a bit apprehensive about it. Will be doing an LFT and wearing a mask.


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg No wonder you are happy with cushions! They look absolutely fab. It looks like a professionally styled home that you would see in a magazine. Personally, I think just the two looks classy and understated but would have to see photos with the other options to be sure. 
Oh and talking of Wordle, I got it in 2 this morning. (Breathes on finger nails and polishes them on lapel emoji)


----------



## Lanny

There’s no Puzzled reaction or emoji Barbara @rebrascora so this thinking emoji, I think but, it’s actually confused will have to do: ;!


----------



## Lanny

Drat! Rather spoils the effect as you @rebrascora posted faster than me while I was still typing!


----------



## rayray119

5.7 I do miss being able to see what's happened at night.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.8 that's fine

Out for a walk shortly then a new App update to keep me busy later on.

Have a great day


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Cushion inserts also arrived yesterday. Glad to see this morning they’ve puffed up a bit, they came compressed and the cushions looked depressingly flat, it did say could be up to 48 hours before they “loft”, I did laugh at that, as the Wordle a few days ago was aloft and I remarked that that wasn’t a word in common use, although I’m not certain loft is the correct word for cushion inserts plumping up! I’ve added photos as I need your opinion, do I need another cushion in the middle? I’ve gone from five small cushions on each sofa, to just two large and they seem empty. A small square one in ochre/gold? Or a long rectangular one? Or nothing? #firstworldproblems


Hmm, style v comfort. I suspect if you add more cushions people will just move them onto the floor when they sit down. (That’s what happens on my over-cushioned sofa!) And I think the new ones are big and bold enough to add the colour pop on their own (they do look really good, btw)
I'm sure @Lanny would tell us that a lot of lady skaters have been hoisted aloft by their partners in the skating this week, maybe it’s the word of the moment. I’m bragging this morning, I got today’s Wordle in 3, to OH's 4, but a large slice of luck was involved, because I can think of at least three more words that would have fitted.
Edit. Cancel the brag, I’ve just read @rebrascora 's post! Two really is just showing off!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.9 to start the day.


----------



## Lucyr

rayray119 said:


> 5.7 I do miss being able to see what's happened at night.


Given you woke up with a perfect bg, what changes would you realistically have made if you could see the overnight bg trace? There’s no need to test just for the sake of it, better to focus on when the test is needed to drive a decision.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something here xx


----------



## eggyg

Thanks @Robin I think you’re right, Mr Eggy always chucks them on the floor! The very ornate ones are just for show, they’ll be hidden when the hordes come round! We always sit on the other sofa. I need to change my curtains now!
Re today’s Wordle, there’s five of us now. Myself and Mr Eggy, eldest and youngest daughters and 15 year old grandson. I seem to bottom of the league at the moment. 4/6 for me today, yesterday was 6/6! But I had some sort of brain blackout and thought the yellow squares were correct AND in the right place! Today I had three greens and for some reason chose to ignore one and put in a completely different letter! I’m tired!  Normal service will be resumed tomorrow I hope!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg No wonder you are happy with cushions! They look absolutely fab. It looks like a professionally styled home that you would see in a magazine. Personally, I think just the two looks classy and understated but would have to see photos with the other options to be sure.
> Oh and talking of Wordle, I got it in 2 this morning. (Breathes on finger nails and polishes them on lapel emoji)


Thanks Barbara. Really pleased with them. Had had the others for five years and was sick to death of them. Just needed a refresh without haven’t to decorate. 
Enjoy Simply Red, you’ll be Rolling back the Years tonight!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, with a very achy back, so no exercise today, hoping it heals enough to be able to do my London Winter run on Sunday.  I have a follow up appointment with the consultant following my op last year so hopefully no further ops needed.

@eggyg - love the cushions, I think 2 is perfect.

@rebrascora - enjoy Simply Red tonight.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone  at 7:06 yesterday BG was 14.1. Reason unknown. 11.0u tresiba taken. 2.0u humalog correction.

This morning at 7:08 BG was 5.5 so because I'm trying to get my hypo awareness back I need to treat anything below my bottom number of my target (6mmol) as a hypo. I had 4 dextrose tablets. Tested 15 minutes later and BG was 14.7!! I went and washed my hands and BG was 7.3 - I must've still had traces of dextrose on my fingers.
Did 11.0u tresiba.

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

7.3 when I woke at 8 am which is rather surprising as I was in the high teens all evening - due no doubt to a 4 course lunch and 2 glasses of port with the cheese.  Also I forgot to bolus until half-way through the main course because I was concentrating on getting the food on the table all at the same time whilst still hot.

@eggyg you have nicked my sofa!  Well the ones we had in the last house, though we had 2 x 3 seater versions.  Much too big for this house.  Your cushions look lovely.  As hubby said, cushions are subjective - our sofa seats are very deep and we are both quite small, so I need 2 cushions behind me in order to sit comfortably with my knees at the edge of the seat.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me although pre breakfast finger test was 4.7

Grey and miserable out there.

Not much planned for today. I suspect music and winter Olympics will be involved.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.3 when I woke at 8 am which is rather surprising as I was in the high teens all evening - due no doubt to a 4 course lunch and 2 glasses of port with the cheese.  Also I forgot to bolus until half-way through the main course because I was concentrating on getting the food on the table all at the same time whilst still hot.
> 
> @eggyg you have nicked my sofa!  Well the ones we had in the last house, though we had 2 x 3 seater versions.  Much too big for this house.  Your cushions look lovely.  As hubby said, cushions are subjective - our sofa seats are very deep and we are both quite small, so I need 2 cushions behind me in order to sit comfortably with my knees at the edge of the seat.


Hope you have updated the "What did you eat yesterday?" thread Patti as I am heading there in the hope of readings the details of your 4 course lunch and salivating at the prospect!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.3 when I woke at 8 am which is rather surprising as I was in the high teens all evening - due no doubt to a 4 course lunch and 2 glasses of port with the cheese.  Also I forgot to bolus until half-way through the main course because I was concentrating on getting the food on the table all at the same time whilst still hot.
> 
> @eggyg you have nicked my sofa!  Well the ones we had in the last house, though we had 2 x 3 seater versions.  Much too big for this house.  Your cushions look lovely.  As hubby said, cushions are subjective - our sofa seats are very deep and we are both quite small, so I need 2 cushions behind me in order to sit comfortably with my knees at the edge of the seat.


Laura Ashley? We’ve two two seaters.  I’m only little too. 5ft 2in and I find them a bit deep so I need cushions behind my back. They’re puffing up nicely at the moment, I went for hollow fibre filling. Hoping they’ll stay firm!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Laura Ashley? We’ve two two seaters.  I’m only little too. 5ft 2in and I find them a bit deep so I need cushions behind my back. They’re puffing up nicely at the moment, I went for hollow fibre filling. Hoping they’ll stay firm!


@eggyg No, they came from a small chain of shops based in the South West, but were exactly the same shape.   We thought the lines of the sofa were very elegant.  Hollow fibre tends to stay firm a lot longer than feather.  I need to replace the feather fillingsin the cushions I made to match the curtains.


rebrascora said:


> Hope you have updated the "What did you eat yesterday?" thread Patti as I am heading there in the hope of readings the details of your 4 course lunch and salivating at the prospect!


@rebrascora I will do now!


----------



## TinaD

632 miles in 34 hours. Promise fulfilled, Mother bestowed next to Father, rather chuffed to find I can still do it. I hope the person who invented prednisolone is either v. rich or has a cushy cloud in Heaven and that all traffic cops were busy away from the M6. Treated myself by adding a cold lager and a baked potato to the pre-cooked, chilled,  virtuous, beef and mushroom casserole awaiting me for dinner. Dunno what my FBG will be in the morning but "tomorrow is another day" .


----------



## freesia

@eggyg your cushions look lovely. Personally i would stick with two but it depends on how comfy they are and how much room more would take up.

@rebrascora i hope you enjoy Simply Red.

@Robin, today's Wordle was frustrating. I got 3 letters in the right place by the second go but there were so many possibilities...and i chose all the wrong ones


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @rebrascora i hope you enjoy Simply Red.


Just back and had an absolutely brill night thanks. Mick's voice is as good as ever, if not better and he really knows how to throw a party! Band were all exceptionally talented musicians, particularly the guys on sax and keyboards. Just Wow!
Weird being in close proximity to so many people and I have to say I wasn't at all comfortable with it but once the gig started we got carried away on the music, that helped. By the end we were up on our feet dancing and singing despite masks and then I just caught a sneaky hypo on the Libre as we were queueing to get out. Libre said 3.5 but finger prick was 4.3 so a quick JB and we didn't get stranded for an hour waiting to drive home. 5 on the nose as we got back to the car so had another JB to drive home. Great night long overdue!!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

Went to bed a bit early feeling cold and wiped out. Slept poorly even for me and was wide awake at 4:45 with a pounding headache, sore throat, very runny nose so thought I’d take some paracetamol as well as check my BG which was a whopping 11.7
Just checked now and it’s a much more reasonable 7.6 so no idea whether the hyper was because of the (hopefully) cold or because of the sleep pattern. Supper last night was roast chicken with a little celeriac remoulade so that’s not going to have spiked me. 
Waiting for a covid test to develop just to rule that out.


----------



## gll

Morning all.
13.3 for me on waking and a 14.5 FOF. Chilling in the 11s now and not really budging further . 30 mins until meds and hopefully then it will get shoved back to single digits.

I have a full electrical check booked for tomorrow so busy day today trying to clear the electric cupboard and all sockets. Think I'm looking after my great nephew later as well for a bit (yay teeny baby snuggles).

Have an awesome day everyone 

@rebrascora sounds like a fabby night
@ColinUK hugs. let us know how the LFT goes and hope the paracetamol makes you feel less crappy


----------



## ColinUK

LFT clear. BG now down to 7.0
Nose running so much it could win a 400m race!


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora so glad you enjoyed your night out, love Simply Red
@ColinUK glad your test was negative. Hope you feel better soon x
6.8 this morning. Must get on. Have a good day x


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Nose running so much it could win a 400m race!


better go catch it then... I'll see myself out 
(glad you were neg and feel better soon x)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Dunno whats up but my blood pressure has been in the elevated/high range the last few mornings on waking. Soon settles down though and is normal the rest of the day. Curious.

BG 5.0 on the nose.

Out for a walk later on. Yesterday I went out several times and clocked up over 3 hours at 186 minutes. Mind you I had to go out the third time as, when I came to cook the tea for us both I found that I had forgotten to buy some chicken, and chicken with vegetables without any chicken just wouldn't cut it.

Nothing to do today, yawn, except walk. I just hope it's not too cold or wet.

I noticed, yet again, United Utilities were out again at 5am looking into some hole or other in the middle of the road. I hope it is because of drainage. The drains here are hopeless and when it rains we have a lake outside our house for days.

Have a great day today


----------



## harbottle

A 4.7 for me.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.5. Found out yesterday i was responsible for more things at work which should have been happening the last few weeks...i knew nothing about it!!! Aside from not doing it, i've no extra time to do it in but somehow have to find it. I can't even go in early to get it done as it has to be done between 9 and 3, when i'm already back to back with no time for the loo or much of a drink. Have had enough now.


----------



## Sitosea

5.7 this morning.  Good day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Upped basal by half a unit last night, and had a gently downward sloping line all night until about 6am, when I started climbing again. I probably didn’t need the extra half unit last night, but the previous night I would have!


----------



## kitkat23

ColinUK said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Day off jabbing yesterday. Just couldn’t be bothered with it tbh.
> This morning 5.3 - so near and yet so far!


I'm going to have fasting bloods done on Friday haven't been diagnosed yet with diabetes but my blood sugars on waking this morning were 9 . I am going to gp for bloods as I've had two episodes of low blood sugars in past few days. Is 9 high


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.0 here...after a day of hypos yesterday. Never a dull moment!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today

stay warm & have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A so close 5.1! It’s like getting four numbers on the lottery, might as well have been a mile away. 

Big shop today.  And like @ColinUK I’ve had a very restless night and woke with a banging headache, no running of noses though, I’ll be using the trolley like a Zimmer frame as I feel so tired. Feet up this afternoon.

Made my first bread yesterday with the bread maker. Started with a small basic white loaf. Quite impressed. Worked out the carbs to be 16 grms per slice, that’s a thin slice, I just hope my knife doesn’t slip whilst I’m cutting some for my breakfast!  Next one will be a flavoured one, I’m thinking  either goats cheese and caramelised onion or rosemary and garlic. And I need to make a granary one for Mr Eggy, he doesn’t like to eat too much white bread, whereas I can’t eat seeded, granary or fibrous bread. We’re like the Jack Sprat and his wife of the baked goods world!

Have a good ‘un.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Just back and had an absolutely brill night thanks. Mick's voice is as good as ever, if not better and he really knows how to throw a party! Band were all exceptionally talented musicians, particularly the guys on sax and keyboards. Just Wow!
> Weird being in close proximity to so many people and I have to say I wasn't at all comfortable with it but once the gig started we got carried away on the music, that helped. By the end we were up on our feet dancing and singing despite masks and then I just caught a sneaky hypo on the Libre as we were queueing to get out. Libre said 3.5 but finger prick was 4.3 so a quick JB and we didn't get stranded for an hour waiting to drive home. 5 on the nose as we got back to the car so had another JB to drive home. Great night long overdue!!


Sounds fab Barbara.Glad hypo was averted, it must have been all that excitement! Did he sing the people of the UK’s new theme song? “ Money’s too tight to mention”.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another nice round 5 point nowt for me today. 

Dez


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Good morning all. A so close 5.1! It’s like getting four numbers on the lottery, might as well have been a mile away.


I hope you all realise a 5 point anything will be a triple rollover hs for me... 

Hope your headache chills out x


----------



## Pattidevans

kitkat23 said:


> I'm going to have fasting bloods done on Friday haven't been diagnosed yet with diabetes but my blood sugars on waking this morning were 9 . I am going to gp for bloods as I've had two episodes of low blood sugars in past few days. Is 9 high


Yes 9 is quite high for an FBG.  It does look like you could be diabetic.  Good luck at the GPs.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

11.8  today, hopefully now the pain in my lower back is easing and the fact my contraceptive injection was done yesterday means things will settle back down again, right thigh is very tender today though after doing my contraceptive at tea time last night 

Lost the right nose pad off my glasses last night, did find it but sadly the screw wasn't still in it and can't find it at all  Bruce spieling about getting a new pair! I'll be getting a blooming repair kit, I used to have a pair that didn't have nose pads, think I'll get that style again when I do get new glasses xx


----------



## kitkat23

One of the nurses in work said 9 is ok but I thought that high 


Pattidevans said:


> Yes 9 is quite high for an FBG.  It does look like you could be diabetic.  Good luck at the GPs.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning.
My ears are still ringing but had a fabulous sleep and woke up to see a gently descending graph and a very respectable 5.0 this morning.

And yes, @eggyg We all bopped along to "Money's too tight to mention"


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.. looks like quite a nice day.

10 at 08.20.  I really don’t know what’s going on... unless it was the extravagant lunch on Monday and the shepherd’s pie last night... but the last two days I am down to 41% TIR.  Bloody annoying as we are eating out tonight.

@ColinUK take care, keep warm, have a hot toddy and look after yourself.

@rebrascora so glad you had a nice time.  I thought Simply Red had split up.  A while back a DJ announced on our local radio station “Simply Red are splitting up, pity they got together in the first place”.  It stuck in my mind because I was furious at him.  I love them.


----------



## TinaD

A very unexpected 5.4 this morning after last evenings indulgence. Slept like a log for 8 hours with only 2 visits to Waterloo. Glad to be home this sunny morning - I wish everyone an enjoyable day.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.1 and slowly rising this morning.

Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet for a few days, have been super busy and diabetes has been wearing me down a fair bit so would be grateful for a chat from anyone who is available and willing please!

Have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me.

Out in the garden after be this cup of tea finished I think.

Rehearsal tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 6.1 and slowly rising this morning.
> 
> Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet for a few days, have been super busy and diabetes has been wearing me down a fair bit so would be grateful for a chat from anyone who is available and willing please!
> 
> Have a good day


Post what’s bothering you here if you feel able. That way you can get support from lots of us.


----------



## RirisR

6.2 for me today..suns out really looking springlike here


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning All

Another one one the 6.9 step today, back ache is easing off, so going to try a run today.

@ColinUK - sorry to hear you are not feeling well, please LFT came back negative

@rebrascora - sounds like you had a fab time, glad you enjoyed it

@eggyg - bread looks lovely, feeling just a little bit envious looking at it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 4.2

Just like to nominate @Lanny as Winter Olympics presenter of the year.

Take care @ColinUK.
Ted xx


----------



## ColinUK

Cycling through a temperature and back to freezing so clearly ain’t entirely right. 

I’ve whizzed up an avocado chocolate mousse as a treat for later. First time I’ve done it and licking the spoon was a delight!


----------



## Lucyr

Morning. 7,9

 A late hello as I decided, having woken up feeling not that tired and much better, that I would try reducing painkillers to none. A failed experiment as I gave up by about 10:30. Also only just dragged myself through the shower so I maybe need to have a bit more patience. 

Leek and potato soup is the planned recipe to learn today.


----------



## rebrascora

Why did no one warn me we had another Americanism on Wordle this morning??? 
Still got it in 3 though! (Smug smile emoji)


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Why did no one warn me we had another Americanism on Wordle this morning???
> Still got it in 3 though! (Smug smile emoji)


Why shouldn’t you suffer like the rest of us!. I’m feeling smug too, also getting it in 3, but I had to give OH a clue, because he was completely stuck, not having been hooked on them when the last US spelling caused outrage.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Why did no one warn me we had another Americanism on Wordle this morning???
> Still got it in 3 though! (Smug smile emoji)


Ooh it was so annoying , 5/6 for me.


----------



## janw

rebrascora said:


> Why did no one warn me we had another Americanism on Wordle this morning???
> Still got it in 3 though! (Smug smile emoji)


I haven't done it yet, didn't do yesterday's until almost bedtime and got a PHEW on the last attempt! Lucky guess!

6.8 this morning - only have myself to blame! 
Went to coffee morning earlier, enjoyed that, has got much colder out again so was glad to get back indoors.
#Have a good day


----------



## janw

Robin said:


> Why shouldn’t you suffer like the rest of us!. I’m feeling smug too, also getting it in 3, but I had to give OH a clue, because he was completely stuck, not having been hooked on them when the last US spelling caused outrage.


got it on 4th try - glad of the forewarning - thanks


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! Was busy this morning, my BG was 5'8.
I took a couple days off the forum. As much as I like it, I felt I was spending too much time in here.

I've been testing the effect of a few breakfasts in my BGs. The famous yogurt and berries works great, and I'm pleased to see porridge is good for me too. Last experiments were with white bread, one medium slice is okay, 2 is a bit much. Would like to try with some wholemeal or granary, that's the kind I usually buy (the white one was leftover from work). 

Finally, I got this bracelet from Etsy and it arrived today


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone - I'm late again but here I am now  at 7:07 my BG was 11.8. 11.0u tresiba taken.

Hope you've all had a good day


----------



## sg295

ColinUK said:


> Post what’s bothering you here if you feel able. That way you can get support from lots of us.


Hi Colin,

Thanks for your message.

Just been struggling a lot with various different aspects of diabetes that have been getting gradually more and more challenging over the last few months.

I spoke to my DSN who has moved my consultant appointment forward so I have the chance to speak to them properly about the various issues I’m having.

I just want to feel like I’m controlling diabetes rather than diabetes controlling me.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.4

Today excitement...I have to put the bins out... er...and that's about it. Yawn.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 6.5 this morning. 
Another day back in the office. The trains are getting more full and you are seeing queues in food shops. Seems weird.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

Still full of cold here, and the recently opened snot making factory which seems to have been built in my nose is working overtime. Sinuses are clearly suffering so my whole face is tender to the touch. 

However BG is down to a more reasonable 6.3 this morning after the nightmare day yesterday. 
Hopefully it’ll behave itself better today than yesterday. I may even be able to go outside today (well I need to go out as I need loo roll!) but I doubt it’ll be for a long walk as that’ll just wipe me out. 

Almost finished the loaf I made last week (which is ok but essentially tasteless) so may try the same basic yeasted lupin flour recipe again but add in seeds and/or walnuts to give it some interest. Took about 30 mins of kneading though so not sure if I’ve got the energy to do that today tbh. We’ll see. 

Oh heard from the police. 
No news but they’re narrowing down lines of enquiry trying to locate him. 
I’d rather they’d got him under caution of course but I’m getting used to the reality that even though he’s known to them it is anyone’s guess when or if they’ll be able to find and arrest him.


----------



## gll

12 ish waking, and has been plummeting down into the low 7s since (in about 90 mins).
Yesterday it stayed within mainly 11-13 and wouldn't come down at all and this morning its a huge crash on waking. I got the libre to answer some questions, not make me ask more 
Had breakfast (without meds - too early) to try and put the breaks on as dropping that quick isn't feeling too pleasant. That's a later on today's me problem although hoping morning meds will mop up after it.

Got an electrical safety check today but think I need to try and get a face to face at GPs to discuss fluid retention (again) and have a chat about all of this bg stuff going on. Hopefully I can get on the phone at some point today and arrange it.
I was supposed to get a booster tomorrow but rescheduled for next week, I'd like some non vaccine induced bg numbers to come at them with plus I can then take any appointment offered.

Anyway I actually need to get dressed and finish tidying up for this safety check today. Will check back in when all is sorted 

Hope everyone has a good day today and everyone feeling rubbish feels a bit better x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.1 today, stressful day yesterday.
bit anxious over several things, 

have a great day everybody


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.6 today.

Have a good day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.7 for me. Catch up with you all later.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4 this morning which is a bit of a relief as the beastly stuff shot up to12.4 after lunch yesterday. My fault - led into delusion of my pancreas having joined the party after behaving well over a potato - I ate a handful of nuts and sultanas and a satsuma. What a tedious disease is diabetes. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## harbottle

5.4 for me…


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Just been distracted watching @Lanny 's link of the Lego Winter Olympics. Brilliant! I’d not seen it before.


----------



## SueEK

7.5 today brought on by a bit of quiche and tiny jacket potato.  Thought I would get up early and try and get Misty out, no she wouldn’t go, just sits there looking at me as if to say ‘make me’.  Work have employed a new lady to be a secretarial team lead over the 3 surgeries to make us more efficient etc etc - yeah good luck with that one!!
Loving the commentary and the Lego video, great fun.  Thanks @Lanny x
Have a good Thursday all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning! 10.1 here...I have NO idea wotz going on at the moment, pesky direbetes.

Off on a little holiday for the weekend - hoping to crawl up part of Cadair Idris, meeting up with our old lodger (20 years!), and scouring 2nd hand shops...perfect! Might even rustle up some courage to speak tipyn bach o Gymraeg (a little bit of The Language of Heaven). The diabetes can do what it likes, I’m looking fwd to having some FUN.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Tired again after the blooming Libre woke  me up THREE times through the night citing low BGs. Didn’t believe it at 1.03am, ( 3.8)  so dozed off, woke me at 1.18am screaming at me, 3.8 again,I gave in and had a piece of the Kendal Mint Cake I have by the side of my bed. Pure sugar. That stopped it in its tracks until 3.48am, 3.8 again! I was positive it was compression this time, ignored it and woke at 6.38am with a *5.2!!!! *Funnily enough no red bits on my graph! Grrr!!!! 
Diabetes is definitely tedious at times  @TinaD. 

Anyhoo, it’s not raining today, hurray, so we’re off out walking later. Not sure on the mileage, will let you know tomorrow. River walk today, hoping to spot some wildlife. Camera at the ready. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Lanny

Oh no! @eggyg , woken up 3 times! 

In watching the ads in between watching The Gilded Age I saw a free 14 day trial for the libre 2 so, ordered it yesterday: it’s on it’s way to me; just the bit you stick in your arm & already downloaded the app for my iPhone SE 2020 to read it! Had to answer 2 random questions about various aspects of diabetes like hypos, hypers etc. which amused me: they’re checking to see if I am REALLY diabetic; I wouldn’t be trailing a libre if I wasn’t!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on that 5.2.
4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning with 2 trips into the red overnight but unlike @eggyg my graph clearly shows them. I had reduced my basal last night after hoof trimming yesterday but clearly not enough. Woke up the first time on 4.1 and thought I had caught it early and warded it off, but next time I woke up Libre said 2.9 and the carbs I had taken earlier had no impact on my graph, so a dirty great patch of red. Finger pricked and I was actually 3.9 so just had 2JBs but unfortunately dipped again a couple of hours later and needed another 2 which got me to my morning reading. Not the refreshing nights sleep I had hoped for. I have cut back my morning Levemir by 2 units so hopefully that will stabilize things. 

@eggyg Congrats on your House Special. It sounds like you earned it in sleeplessness! Hope you enjoy your walk today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.8 today

I'm considering just ordering a new pair of glasses online, opticians sent me my prescription yesterday via email after I requested it so just hoping they respond to the reply and provide me with my PD so I can go ahead and get something ordered as my nose is starting to hurt! xx


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your hard earned HS @eggyg


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add the emails about Valentines Day are coming thick and fast now, Bruce's present was delivered yesterday morning (Hermes were on the ball yesterday as was delivered to his at 8:31am) it isn't a traditional lovey dovey present this year but something I know he'll like, the company usually send signed for but thankfully when I contacted them they said they had an account with Hermes and they'd be happy to send it with them so it could be left in a "safe place"

I know I've 2 cartons of dark Lindor truffles coming from Bruce, he told me to tell him what chocolates I'd like and 'd been eyeing them up for ages, even better they were only £3.50 a box at Tesco on clubcard price, he says he got 2 because I didn't get chocolates off him for Christmas (we ran out of time as he couldn't get to Tesco due to getting a lift home from work the 2 weeks leading up to Christmas) xx


----------



## janw

6.1 this morning so am happy with that. I do need to sort something out though to stop my wanting to eat everything in sight of an evening, that won't help me nor my next blood test in April ... my willpower is fading fast but, thankfully, my weight remains stable and I still need to lose those last few pounds to get below the higher edge of my BMI. Trying to build up strength on the exercise bike again but still haven't managed more than 5 minutes, had got up to 30 plus before I got Ill at Christmas and again last month. 
Have a good day all


----------



## Lucyr

9.0 here this morning

Still absolutely exhausted, this is like no level of tiredness I’ve ever had before. Still, trying to improve and today I set my alarm and worked through my morning routine to get showered, dressed and breakfast eaten by 9am, as I would for work. Then I headed back to bed for a lie down to recover instead of to work  Hopefully it helps to get into the routine of daily life ready for work next week


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me although it was 5.2 when I first woke at 5:30. Steady rise after that.

Looked like a promising day outside but got caught in a hail shower up in the village.

Today's task is to recreate a sound that was created in the studio so I can play it live.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

6.8 this morning.  I can totally empathise with those who've had Libre alarms and no sleep.  I'm sick to death of my BP dropping so low (85/58) in the evenings that my heart speeds up to 120+ per minute and I am sat on the sofa panting for breath.  It tires me out.  So retired to bed at 10pm and was unable to drop off until gone 12:15 to be woken at 1:10 by the Libre going off to warn me I was 4.2.  Managed to get off again but only until 4pm and been awake ever since.  Woke this morning to a BP of 166/100.  Got a GP appointment on Monday pm and this time I'm determined to make them understand that the BP medication is making me quite ill and needs changing.  Though they've been changing my meds since a year last November and they're still not right!  Sorry about the rant...

Anyway, cancelled my day out to St Ives with my friend, which I was looking forward to.

So... reasons to be cheerful... have nearly finalised the accommodation for a touring holiday in France come September.  Looking forward to that.

Get well soon @ColinUK and fingers crossed they can apprehend the person they're looking for.

CONGRATULATIONS @eggyg on the HS.

@Lucyr... lots of hugs, just take it easy!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 this morning, after a terrible nights sleep, back is starting to feel better, but feeling really tearful and like my self confidence has taken a massive nosedive this last couple of days and now feel really anxious, and just want to hide away, no idea why.  Had a really bad sleep last night.

@eggyg - congratulations on your HS

@janw - I am there with you with the eating in the evening,I have developed a real weakness for evening munchies since Christmas. 

@ColinUK - hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Pattidevans

This lack of sleep seems catching.... perhaps it's the Sleep Fairy!


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> This lack of sleep seems catching.... perhaps it's the Sleep Fairy!


I always thought fairies were supposed to be good. Really don't like the ones around these parts


----------



## Pattidevans

Me neither @gll.


----------



## Kaylz

apparently PD is not something the opticians keep so now searching online for a PD ruler xx


----------



## SueEK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.1 this morning, after a terrible nights sleep, back is starting to feel better, but feeling really tearful and like my self confidence has taken a massive nosedive this last couple of days and now feel really anxious, and just want to hide away, no idea why.  Had a really bad sleep last night.
> 
> @eggyg - congratulations on your HS
> 
> @janw - I am there with you with the eating in the evening,I have developed a real weakness for evening munchies since Christmas.
> 
> @ColinUK - hope you start to feel better soon.


Sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I hope after a decent sleep and maybe a bit of self-pampering you may feel a little more yourself. Take care and hugs to you xx


----------



## ColinUK

I made chia pudding. 

It set really nicely and everything. 

It’s disgusting so I threw it away


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> I made chia pudding.
> 
> It set really nicely and everything.
> 
> It’s disgusting so I threw it away


I tried some chia pudding at work, I liked the texture. But I never got it right at home. Now I just mix some chia in the yogurt when I remember 

6'3 BS this morning, by the way.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg congrats on the HS.

@Kaylz my friend bought her glasses online, varifocals. She said she would always do that now as they are so much cheaper.

To everyone who is feeling under the weather, i hope you all feel better soon. Big hugs to you.

To everyone who didn't sleep well last night, fingers crossed for a better night tonight.

Its Friday tomorrow!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz my friend bought her glasses online, varifocals. She said she would always do that now as they are so much cheaper.


Some sites offer free lenses which is great but if not it would cost me more as I've only ever needed to pay for frames and I've always bought them online, just need to get a PD ruler as that's the only information I don't have  xx


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 6.8 this morning.  I can totally empathise with those who've had Libre alarms and no sleep.  I'm sick to death of my BP dropping so low (85/58) in the evenings that my heart speeds up to 120+ per minute and I am sat on the sofa panting for breath.  It tires me out.  So retired to bed at 10pm and was unable to drop off until gone 12:15 to be woken at 1:10 by the Libre going off to warn me I was 4.2.  Managed to get off again but only until 4pm and been awake ever since.  Woke this morning to a BP of 166/100.  Got a GP appointment on Monday pm and this time I'm determined to make them understand that the BP medication is making me quite ill and needs changing.  Though they've been changing my meds since a year last November and they're still not right!  Sorry about the rant...
> 
> Anyway, cancelled my day out to St Ives with my friend, which I was looking forward to.
> 
> So... reasons to be cheerful... have nearly finalised the accommodation for a touring holiday in France come September.  Looking forward to that.
> 
> Get well soon @ColinUK and fingers crossed they can apprehend the person they're looking for.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS @eggyg on the HS.
> 
> @Lucyr... lots of hugs, just take it easy!


Where are you going in France? We toured France, Italy, Switzerland, Germany and Belgium September/October 2019. We spent two weeks in France.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Still over 9, can't get it down but not trying hard enough. I saw a Sikh on TikTok and he swears by one meal a day so I'm trying that now. Did okay today, can't believe it really.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today 


Happy Friday Everybody


----------



## harbottle

Good morning, 4.9 from me...


----------



## Lucyr

9.4 just before 5am

Woken by my head demanding paracetamol and stomach demanding anti nausea meds.

Have the GP today and too many questions for 1 appointment. Not as tired today though. Might even try driving to see if that feels safe again now, could do with some bits of shopping


----------



## Gwynn

Yup, it's already Friday again. Where does the time go? Good morning everyone. Soon be Christmas !

Incredibly and without a safety harness....BG ...5.2...again....nice

I feel a little upbeat this morning no idea why except my exercise regimen is still going well in spite of the very cold weather. My wife is doing well at the moment which is very good. And my latest energy cost for last month is not quite as bad as I was expecting (next months bill will be interesting)

I will pop out for a short walk this morning before trying to make my first chocolate cake. Could be fun in the kitchen.

Until the other day I had never heard of 'wide pulse pressure' so, being curious and, having tons of data, I did recording and an analysis over the last 2 weeks and all is fine (as I expected/hoped). I may do the analysis from first diagnosis later on just out of interest to see it it was better, worse, or ok then. I do have an exciting life !  I was interested because my pulse is consistently low in the low 50's upper 40's

I am hoping that my daughter et al will visit this coming weekend. We never get any warning so I have no idea. But then I like surprises...

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn congrats on the HS

Morning all, alarm woke me 90mins ago with a low, 3 glucose later its still 4.2! Just had juice as well as i need to get to work. Its typical this happens when i need to be in early.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning Friday folks. Brrr! It’s a cold one. -2.5 and the cars are frozen solid.
After top marks yesterday back to a mundane 7.5. 

Diabetes really is the most unfathomable and frustrating condition. I’ve added two photos to illustrate this. On Wednesday the 9th. Apart from a walk round Tesco, exercise was zero, I ate rubbish as shown in the first graph, Cadbury’s Creme Egg, homemade fishcakes, SWEET chilli sauce and noodles for tea. I got a HS yesterday morning, so undeserved. Yesterday I decided I’d better sort myself out, an 8.2 miles walk, much better on the eating front, last night tea was roasted chicken and ratatouille, very low carb. Graph in range all day. This morning 7.5! Again, totally undeserved but for a different reason.  I’m not worried at all but just wanted to show that sometimes there’s no rhyme nor reason and we shouldn’t beat ourselves up when we don’t get the “ right” score first thing.

Anyhoo, child care day today. As the other grandparents are back from their holiday, after today that’s us until next Friday! What we going to do with ourselves? I’m sure we’ll find something to occupy us.

TGIF everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Yup, it's already Friday again. Where does the time go? Good morning everyone. Soon be Christmas !
> 
> Incredibly and without a safety harness....BG ...5.2...again....nice
> 
> I feel a little upbeat this morning no idea why except my exercise regimen is still going well in spite of the very cold weather. My wife is doing well at the moment which is very good. And my latest energy cost for last month is not quite as bad as I was expecting (next months bill will be interesting)
> 
> I will pop out for a short walk this morning before trying to make my first chocolate cake. Could be fun in the kitchen.
> 
> Until the other day I had never heard of 'wide pulse pressure' so, being curious and, having tons of data, I did recording and an analysis over the last 2 weeks and all is fine (as I expected/hoped). I may do the analysis from first diagnosis later on just out of interest to see it it was better, worse, or ok then. I do have an exciting life !  I was interested because my pulse is consistently low in the low 50's upper 40's
> 
> I am hoping that my daughter et al will visit this coming weekend. We never get any warning so I have no idea. But then I like surprises...
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Woohoo! What a star.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6

Congratulations on the HS @Gwynn


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.3 for me today. 

@Gwynn Congrats on the HS but more importantly what chocolate cake are you making?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Friday already?


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.3 and slowly rising for me today.

TGIF!!

Hope you all have a good day and weekend 

Speaking of which I have my Taekwondo grading this weekend - better get practicing!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.0 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A whopping horrific 14 today, contraceptive seems to have done the opposite of what I wanted it to! It has had this effect before and usually sorts itself out but never know when so have to go cautiously with dosing!   

Well I had a sensor end yesterday BUT.....It was actually supposed to! The first sensor to last a full 14 days in goodness knows how many months! It was a sensor from a batch of 4 that 2 failed from and still have one of them here, hoping it wasn't just coincidence and I've actually found a spot that works for me xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 5.9 - crisp, sunny, blue sky to be enjoyed.


----------



## SueEK

7.8 today. Off to Sainsbury’s. Have a good day all x
@Gwynn congrats on your HS x


----------



## RirisR

7.2 this morning nice and sunny but cold


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

7.9 today, not even sure why I am bothering at the moment, work is stupidly stressful and getting more  so by the day, now my mum is acting up, I think she forgets that I am in my late fifties and work fulltime.  I usually go to hers twice a week and take my laptop with me, but due to the fall I haven't done that this week, so she started acting up about her blood pressure appointment with the nurse, I made her an appointment, but the only time they could give I have a meeting, but as luck would have it my hubby is off work next week, so he said he would take her, but no that is not good enough.  I was going to try and go round to see her this afternoon but when I logged on this morning a load of training has been put in my diary for today which means I can't go round, I messaged her to say this and she has been incredibly rude to me, I know she is lonely and disappointed but she just does not seem to realise that although I am at home I am still working.  I have no idea how she will be when I go back into the office in April and won't be at her beck and call.  I do have a brother who goes round once a month or less, but of course he can do no wrong I do my best but it is still not good enough.

Sorry just needed to get that off of my chest, so pleased I can come here and and do this.

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I am on my mobile. It is weird. Still over 9 and I only had one meal yesterday. I am worried for once. 

Luv the skating. Used to have my own skates and managed to learn how to skate backwards. I was proper rubbish but loved it from being a nipper. Shame about the drugs. Wonder if she was forced.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> 02:57 BS 6.2  Just up, a bit late, for tresiba as I’m going back to sleep for as long a lie in in the morning as I’m REALLY burnt out: turned 50 in the 6 months since Tokyo Olympics; no longer a spring chicken & just don’t have the stamina anymore! There’s no skating until the ice dance starts on Saturday!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Here’s what I saw of the Olympics yesterday:-
> 
> After getting the tv timetable of what’s coming up when I saw that live skating wouldn’t be on until 03:40 I guessed that meant only the top half of the field would be shown as it starts at 01:30 as it’s in reverse order of rankings: top 3 get to sit in the room of medal podium armchairs until they get knocked off; with everybody going after them being higher up the leaderboard so, they don’t get to sit there for long UNLESS, of course, catastrophe strikes!
> 
> Also, saw the news from BBC Sports website of a possible HUGE scandal, if it proves to be hold out & is true, where the team skating medals haven’t been presented yet due to a positive drugs test by ROC’s Kamila Valieva & USA may get the gold medals?!!!
> 
> I watched the GB vs Switzerland ladies team curling match in the background while I posted! It took me SO long, slow typer & composing as I typed with the emojis in I only JUST about posted in time to see the start of the live coverage!
> 
> I was indeed right & only the top 12 in the last two groups of 6 were shown with a short Zamboni break in between where the two GB mens’ skeleton runs were shown before the top 6 were last to skate.
> 
> Hanyu ended up in 8th so, was the penultimate skater up in group 3 & would have to see how long he gets to sit in the armchairs long enough to win a medal? That’s IF things went well & he had vowed to try his best to be the first to land a quad Axel in ANY international competition, never mind the Olympics, which is extremely high risk as it’s the hardest jump that needs an extra half rotation to land ie. 4 & a half rotations!
> 
> This is what I noted before things REALLY started.
> 
> China’s top skater Jin Boyang, not known for their mens skating as pairs is what they’re known for with olympic champions, did his best routine to rapturous applause as he hadn’t performed well in either of his routines for the team, did a lot better in the mens short routine to qualify in 11th despite 1 fall. He did a wonderful performance to Bolero incidentally, there’s been a revival of Torvill & Dean this Olympics where I’ve seen at least three routines to different versions of that music & there may be more, where he finally got to show what he can do! I saw it, of course, in the team event but, had falls, like his poor lady team mate, & I found it very emotional as he was in floods of tears too when he finished without falling! Also, he’s known for being the first to land a quad Lutz, the hardest jump apart from a quad Axel, in an IOC competition: not seen many of those this Olympics, & he landed it to start with a huge height & ease!
> 
> Also, for any of you that haven’t heard the ACTUAL Bolero as composed by Ravel, it’s 17 minutes long & the build up of speed is much more gradual: Torvill & Dean had to hire a composer to re compose it to be as short as possible to fit the maximum length of a free program of 4 minutes plus or minus ten seconds; even then it was STILL 28 seconds too long, composer said it couldn’t be any shorter to still make sense musically but, the official rules says the time starts from when the skates touch the ice so, that’s WHY it starts on their knees before Christopher sets Jane down onto the ice with her skates 18 seconds later to have the maximum 4 minutes & 10 seconds to skate the rest of it!! Other composers & artists have done various different versions since then & obviously gotten it even shorter to fit the 4 minutes as various single skaters have done it too through the years!
> 
> Next thing I noted was the Canadian Keegan Messing who had nightmare of a time just getting to Beijing with waiting for covid test after covid test to all clear & actually only JUST landed in time to do the short program to qualify in 9th! He was jet lagged & it was noticeably so as his performance suffered but, he DID do a move I’ve never seen before!  He glided on his skates bending down flat with his  hands touching the ice holding the body & face just above the ice with one leg bent & the other one straight to use one foot to glide around full circle! Robin Cousins told us it’s called a hydraglide & it’s actually a move from ice dance shows where he’s seen it done without touching the ice! To which his co commentator Katherine Downes exclaimed what I was thinking “WITHOUT touching the ice!” I’ve NEVER seen it before & it looked very impressive with the hands on the ice how much more IMPRESSIVE to see that with the arms suspended above the ice too!!!
> 
> Next up was Hanyu with his quad Axel up first to start the routine! He hadn’t even landed it once in training! He went for it & fell! Then, he fell on his quad Zalcow with his chances of ANY medal were definitely gone! He did the rest of the routine cleanly but, the damage was done & it was a tense wait to see if he could go into the lead & how much by if he did to hold for the next 7 to skate for a medal? Well, he DID go into the lead.
> 
> Next skater up did’t beat him then, the Zamboni break & I thought he gets to sit there in the centre armchair for 15 minutes at least during the break!
> 
> Next up was USA’s Jason Brown with only 1 quad planned in his routine but, he can’t always land it to open.  He decided not to & did another flawless routine with the technical elements seamlessly incorporated that I really enjoyed but, it didn’t top Hanyu either. Next 2 up didn’t top him either & only the top 3 were left to go!
> 
> Next was Japan’s no. 2 Uno landed a jump with his hand down the ice & it was a very tense wait to see if he would topple his team mate off the centre armchair? He did because there were more quads in his mistake!
> 
> Next up was my favourite from the short program Japan’s no. 3, could you tell from my previous comments, Kagiyama. I’d already seen his free routine in the team event to Hans Zimmer’s The Gladiator but, he went completely off piste changing things around & doing the hard jumps in the latter half of the routine for extra points bonuses, it’s harder to do that as you tire towards the end of a long routine, & because of that fell on that quad he’d landed before! BUT, he decided to do it again straight away with a combo of a triple, you can only do a jump once whether or not you land it unless you do it in combo with a  jump right after it, & landed both of them! He was as gutsy as The Gladiator he was skating to! That was the only mishap & his already season’s best in the team event even higher for a final score of 310. 05 points for both routines! Not bad for his first Olympics!
> 
> Last up was Nathan Chen in a bright orange & black costume with globes of flaming gas balls of fire stars, as real stars are to differentiate from the 5 pointed variety for you Barbara @rebrascora as I know you don’t have a tv, skating to Elton John Rocket Man. He did a blazing routine BUT, the nerves towards the end of his quad fest in the first half of the routine got to him when he was doing a quad combo:  stopped after the quad, did a little hop & I saw the nerves he was feeling before he did a single jump so it WOULD be a combo; otherwise that quad would be invalid with no points as he’d already done that jump! After that all the hard quads were done with only a few triples left. After all the jumps were done a great big roar in the arena almost drowned the music & he settled down to really enjoy his performance as he knew he’d won & the arena so far knew it too!
> 
> It was lovely to see all 3 Japanese skaters in their podium position armchairs together applauding while waiting for the score: Kagiyama miming bowing down as well; Hanyu applauding the most enthusiastically with his arms up in the air even though he’d been knocked off the armchairs into 4th! I LOVED that! It just goes to show how much of the hyped up media battle is real, or not?
> 
> Another gasp from Robin Cousins at the 322.60 points: slightly lower than his own personal best of over 333 points!


I can't quite believe the time splits on the ski events, to have timing devices which can measure to that accuracy when blood glucose monitors are not even good after the decimal point
The times you post makes me think you are on a constant tour of the world passing through time zones.
Curlers are not doing too well, frizzy hair me thinks.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone!
12ish today 

Electric check yesterday was a day long ordeal. The need to change the main board but to do that need Scottish Power out to fit a switch so more visits needed.

Couldn't get through to doctors yesterday on the few times I tried and no luck so far this morning either. Will have to keep trying today.

Nothing really planned for today, I do tend to try and see one of my great nephews on a Friday. He is believed to be somewhere on the autistic spectrum (getting diagnosed is taking a while) so I try to keep that routine for him as he doesn't cope well with change or expectations not being met, plus he is awesome at cuddles and knows cool stuff about trains <3.

Hope you all have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out for a 1.5 hour walk on the beach. It's nice out there now that the wind has died down.

As for chocolate cake...just a plain ordinary one from a recipe on the internet. I think I will allow myself about 0.000013g ! Sigh.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Where are you going in France? We toured France, Italy, Switzerland, Germany and Belgium September/October 2019. We spent two weeks in France.


In the past we have been all over France, starting in the Loire in 1984 then the Dordogne in 1985, South of France, Alsace, Burgundy, the Rhone, islands off Brittany and further down (Isle d’Oleron), Nimes etc etc.  However we’ve not been since a short break in Brittany for my 70th (almost 6 years ago).  This time we take the ferry to Roscoff, then down the west coast and across to Sarlat, followed by Cahors, Bergerac, a day or two staying with a friend near Bordeaux, up to Cognac and then Angers, coming home via Roscoff again.  I’m hoping my rusty French will improve!

How long did you tour for @eggyg.  You took in a lot.  I Don’t  really know Belgium, would love to see Ghent.  I know a few cities in Germany, nothing of Switzerland and little of Italy, except a long ago holiday in Tuscany in midwinter!  More recently we’ve done a lot of travelling by public transport to Spanish and Portuguese cities.  We really ought to see more of the UK!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Blue skies to cheer us up!

9.9 this morning.  Was 4.2 at 1:45 so put on a -15% temp basal for 2 hours, had 2 Dextrose and a Skinny Whip bar.  Clearly that was overkill, but on the bright side I then slept through to 9:15.

Congratulations @Gwynn on the HS and good luck with the chocolate cake!  That reminds me, I have a recipe for a low carb(ish) chocolate cake.  I'll see if I can find it.

@Grannylorraine just {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}} the situation with your mum must be mega-frustrating and most unfair!

PS @eggyg the proposed tour was sparked off by reading a series of books about Inspector Bruno who lives in the Dordogne, by Martin Walker.  Really very good reading and the descriptions of the food of the area and his cooking are absolutely mouth-watering.  See http://www.brunochiefofpolice.com/


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Blue skies to cheer us up!
> 
> 9.9 this morning.  Was 4.2 at 1:45 so put on a -15% temp basal for 2 hours, had 2 Dextrose and a Skinny Whip bar.  Clearly that was overkill, but on the bright side I then slept through to 9:15.
> 
> Congratulations @Gwynn on the HS and good luck with the chocolate cake!  That reminds me, I have a recipe for a low carb(ish) chocolate cake.  I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> @Grannylorraine just {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}} the situation with your mum must be mega-frustrating and most unfair!
> 
> PS @eggyg the proposed tour was sparked off by reading a series of books about Inspector Bruno who lives in the Dordogne, by Martin Walker.  Really very good reading and the descriptions of the food of the area and his cooking are absolutely mouth-watering.  See http://www.brunochiefofpolice.com/


We went to the Dordogne in 1993 when our children were very young. Two weeks in a gîte, was amazing but a very long drive with a baby ( 9 months old) who then developed chicken pox whilst there! It’s a very big river!
Our tour in 2019 started with four days in Giverny, fantastic, also visited Versailles whilst there. Then down to Limoges via Orleans for the day, visited Oradour-sur-Glane, very thought provoking. Visited Rocamadour on the way to stay with family in the Midi-Pyrenees. Onto Port Vendres from there, a lovely harbour town close to the Spanish border. Onto Grimaud on the Cote d’Azure, the  the less we talk about that the better. But we did visit St Tropez, Nice and Cannes after we escaped there! Then onto Italy. Ahh,  I’m getting all nostalgic now, it’s seems a long time ago and was the last time we travelled abroad. I’m excited for you.
 Mr Eggy’s brother has property in France and in “normal” times lives there nine months of the year. They’re going back next month I think we’ll go with them!


----------



## freesia

Congrats @Martin.A on your HS


----------



## TinaD

Grannylorraine said:


> morning
> 
> 7.9 today, not even sure why I am bothering at the moment, work is stupidly stressful and getting more  so by the day, now my mum is acting up, I think she forgets that I am in my late fifties and work fulltime.  I usually go to hers twice a week and take my laptop with me, but due to the fall I haven't done that this week, so she started acting up about her blood pressure appointment with the nurse, I made her an appointment, but the only time they could give I have a meeting, but as luck would have it my hubby is off work next week, so he said he would take her, but no that is not good enough.  I was going to try and go round to see her this afternoon but when I logged on this morning a load of training has been put in my diary for today which means I can't go round, I messaged her to say this and she has been incredibly rude to me, I know she is lonely and disappointed but she just does not seem to realise that although I am at home I am still working.  I have no idea how she will be when I go back into the office in April and won't be at her beck and call.  I do have a brother who goes round once a month or less, but of course he can do no wrong I do my best but it is still not good enough.
> 
> Sorry just needed to get that off of my chest, so pleased I can come here and and do this.
> 
> @Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.


Huge sympathy and hugs. Sounds like a re-run of my Mother. Look after yourself, try not to let her manipulative and rude behaviour hurt you - very hard to do I know. Feel free to vent at anytime.


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> It's a lovely, sunny morning here in Berkshire, although we had a frost overnight and it was still sub-zero when we walked down to Morrisons to get a newspaper. Not now, though. Busy day ahead with my regular Friday trip out to the Greengrocer at our local Garden Centre shortly (once I've finished my coffee), Sainsbury's delivery at lunchtime and a trip into town after lunch to get a haircut. This evening we're linking up with friends at the local cricket club for a charity quiz night.
> 
> Some colour has started to appear in the garden as our crocuses are through out front, plus we have lots of pink flowers out the back although I have no idea what that plant is. It was there when we bought the house 20 years ago.
> 
> And to top it all one of these..........
> 
> View attachment 20053
> 
> @Gwynn congrats on yours.
> 
> Have a lovely day, everyone...!
> 
> Martin


Let’s have a photo of the pink flowering plant to see if we can identify it for you!

And congrats on the HS!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> @Gwynn on the HS and good luck with the chocolate cake!  That reminds me, I have a recipe for a low carb(ish) chocolate cake.  I'll see if I can find it.


I’m tempted to low-carbify this…
https://thehappyfoodie.co.uk/recipes/baked-marscapone-cherry-and-walnut-brownies/

Not quite a chocolate cake but reads as a delicious recipe.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> I’m tempted to low-carbify this…
> https://thehappyfoodie.co.uk/recipes/baked-marscapone-cherry-and-walnut-brownies/
> 
> Not quite a chocolate cake but reads as a delicious recipe.


Phwoar! Drooling emoji. Looks like it is half way to being "ketoed" as uses ground almonds and no flour from what I could see, so just the sugar to sub. Want to see the result and hear the verdict.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Phwoar! Drooling emoji. Looks like it is half way to being "ketoed" as uses ground almonds and no flour from what I could see, so just the sugar to sub. Want to see the result and hear the verdict.


Only slight issue is that I’ve no cherries or mascarpone and don’t fancy going out to get any today! 
I might pick some up over the weekend though


----------



## janw

I'm popping in late today as daughter picked me up earlier than expected, so no time to log in.
6.4 this morning so not too bad.
Daughter wanted to go in the Greggs outlet in Asda for breakfast this morning - eek - but I resisted and just sat there with my bottle of fruit flavoured water I'd taken with me. That was hard - the lure of those hot sausage rolls was torture. I wasn't hungry though so that helped, just! Wait until after my next blood test in April - think I'll be jumping in a taxi to Greggs straight after!!!


----------



## Robin

Martin.A said:


> This is it. Very broad leaves and clusters of flowers
> View attachment 20055


Bergenia, also known as Elephants Ears, due to the size of the leaf!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I’m tempted to low-carbify this…
> https://thehappyfoodie.co.uk/recipes/baked-marscapone-cherry-and-walnut-brownies/
> 
> Not quite a chocolate cake but reads as a delicious recipe.


Mmmmm......drooooolll


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Bergenia, also known as Elephants Ears, due to the size of the leaf!


Beat me to it. Thought it might be this morning. Ours is just on its way out. Goodness knows how old it is been here since we moved in in 1986!


----------



## TinaD

Martin.A said:


> This is it. Very broad leaves and clusters of flowers
> View attachment 20055


_Bergenia_ _cordifolia possibly - I've always known it as elephant ears._​


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Beat me to it. Thought it might be this morning. Ours is just on its way out. Goodness knows how old it is been here since we moved in in 1986!


It’s indestructible, ours grows on the North facing side of our drive, frequently gets all the snow shovelled on it when it’s in flower, if we need to clear the drive, and just carries on.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> We went to the Dordogne in 1993 when our children were very young. Two weeks in a gîte, was amazing but a very long drive with a baby ( 9 months old) who then developed chicken pox whilst there! It’s a very big river!
> Our tour in 2019 started with four days in Giverny, fantastic, also visited Versailles whilst there. Then down to Limoges via Orleans for the day, visited Oradour-sur-Glane, very thought provoking. Visited Rocamadour on the way to stay with family in the Midi-Pyrenees. Onto Port Vendres from there, a lovely harbour town close to the Spanish border. Onto Grimaud on the Cote d’Azure, the  the less we talk about that the better. But we did visit St Tropez, Nice and Cannes after we escaped there! Then onto Italy. Ahh,  I’m getting all nostalgic now, it’s seems a long time ago and was the last time we travelled abroad. I’m excited for you.
> Mr Eggy’s brother has property in France and in “normal” times lives there nine months of the year. They’re going back next month I think we’ll go with them!


I knew about the massacre in the church, but never knew where it took place.  I see what you mean about thought provoking.  What was grim about Grimaud?  Probably the place  I disliked most was Montpellier Plage.  An old folks home by the sea!  We went for the day when holidaying near Carcassonne.  One place tickled us... Sables d'Olonne - Twinned with Worthing... we could see why so we drove on.

Congratulations @Martin.A on your HS.

@Gwynn I found the chocolate cake recipe but it's 20g carb per slice if you use sugar, less if you use artificial sweetener.  Too much for T2s?  The recipe @ColinUK posted has me drooling!  I've a jar of cherries in kirsch in the larder, needs using as it must have been there nearly 6 years as I bought them in France.

@Martin.A Hmmm, Morrisons in Berkshire... not Wokingham by any chance?


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Bergenia, also known as Elephants Ears, due to the size of the leaf!


Also called Pig squeak because of the noise you get when you rub two leaves together.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Also called Pig squeak because of the noise you get when you rub two leaves together.


Can’t say I’ve ever tried…..you know what’s the first thing I'm going to do when I get out in the garden tomorrow, don’t you!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever tried…..you know what’s the first thing I'm going to do when I get out in the garden tomorrow, don’t you!


Grab two pigs and rub their ears together and see if they have little pink flowers on them?


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> I knew about the massacre in the church, but never knew where it took place.  I see what you mean about thought provoking.  What was grim about Grimaud?  Probably the place  I disliked most was Montpellier Plage.  An old folks home by the sea!  We went for the day when holidaying near Carcassonne.  One place tickled us... Sables d'Olonne - Twinned with Worthing... we could see why so we drove on.
> 
> Congratulations @Martin.A on your HS.
> 
> @Gwynn I found the chocolate cake recipe but it's 20g carb per slice if you use sugar, less if you use artificial sweetener.  Too much for T2s?  The recipe @ColinUK posted has me drooling!  I've a jar of cherries in kirsch in the larder, needs using as it must have been there nearly 6 years as I bought them in France.
> 
> @Martin.A Hmmm, Morrisons in Berkshire... not Wokingham by any chance?


It was the accommodation in Grimaud which was grim. We only booked it the day before, got worried when the sat nav took us to what looked like a trading estate. We’d booked a mobile home for three days. We booked in at 5pm and checked out at 9am the next day. It was absolutely disgusting. Got some money back but not it all. Went on to Italy after popping into St Tropez and Cannes. It was the only dud accommodation we had in 6 weeks.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever tried…..you know what’s the first thing I'm going to do when I get out in the garden tomorrow, don’t you!


Me too!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> It was the accommodation in Grimaud which was grim. We only booked it the day before, got worried when the sat nav took us to what looked like a trading estate. We’d booked a mobile home for three days. We booked in at 5pm and checked out at 9am the next day. It was absolutely disgusting. Got some money back but not it all. Went on to Italy after popping into St Tropez and Cannes. It was the only dud accommodation we had in 6 weeks.


I stayed in a brothel in Fontainebleau once. We’d booked what looked like a beautiful hotel but that was closed due to an emergency of some sort so we’re driving arrive and found what looked like a beautiful hotel really rather near the palace. 
Should have suspected things weren’t quite right when they double checked we wanted to book for the whole night not just an hour.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning. 6.4 today. I even had a few noodles last night so surprised it was this low.


----------



## ColinUK

This morning I’m twinned with @Michael12421 and we’re both sitting on the 6.2 step keeping each other company!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning in the sixes today with 6.8

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend whatever we’re all doing


----------



## Lucyr

Well I’ve got up to a 9.7, I’ll blame that on the stress of yesterday. A checkup with GP resulted in being told to get a taxi to be seen in hospital again about the headaches. They took bloods (3rd time this week!) to check my infection markers are improving and put a cannula in which left angry red marks on my arm, and booked me in for the brain MRI on Monday. Impressed with the speed these things can get turned around. 

And after all of that, I woke up feeling pretty good, I’m thinking it’s all been a persistent infection which is now improving!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.3 on this miserable morning. More rain and more gusty wind! Sick of it now. Yesterday was beautiful, all sunshine and sparkly frost. Huh! 

Luckily we got out yesterday for a walk, did 5.3 miles pushing a buggy!  I’ll have arms like Fatima Whitbread and thighs like Paula Radcliffe. No wonder I was absolutely cream crackered after Zara left at 5.30. I was in bed before 10! 

Not leaving the house today, bread making to do and a lamb Madras to make for tomorrow. You can’t beat a 24 hour curry. Also boring washing etc to do. Needs must though. I am looking forward to going into the garden later to rub my elephant’s ears together to see if they squeal like a pig! You’ve gotta get your kicks somehow when you get to my age! 

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone
14 ish today.
I managed to get to speak to someone yesterday and sort out some medication adjustments. Hopefully will have something better to post for tomorrows waking reading 

Todays plan is looking like its going to be a trip into town. My vape pen is on the fritz and needs replaced. Will see if one of the offspring wants to keep me company although I suspect one of them will require a bribe of KFC


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.0 on the nose, and ear, and finger...

Had an interesting day yesterday. Lots of exercise AND

I did make the chocolate cake. It took me about 4 hours with the prep, cooking, cooling, layering, decorating, clearing up. What a mess I made with bits of cake crumbs all over the place ! I had some small bit of it for my afternoon snack. Just some of the sliced off top and some of the filling. BG result 2.5 hours later 4.8. Interesting.

It was a three layered butter iced (sort of, using cream cheese and cocoa, and etc) and decorated with lots of shaped dark chocolate thingies. Way over decorated...a bit of fun. A valentines surprise for my wife. Not much of a surprise as she sat in the kitchen the whole time I was cooking.

Big mistakes? Filling was too stiff at first, then too runny so some of the decoration at the base was messed up. I didn't to a crumb coat which I should have done, result was a bit of a mess on the outer surface. No piped message (not tried that yet)

Great fun... next will be the valentines meal....

See attached pictures of the cake result...


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.0 on the nose, and ear, and finger...
> 
> Had an interesting day yesterday. Lots of exercise AND
> 
> I did make the chocolate cake. It took me about 4 hours with the prep, cooking, cooling, layering, decorating, clearing up. What a mess I made with bits of cake crumbs all over the place ! I had some small bit of it for my afternoon snack. Just some of the sliced off top and some of the filling. BG result 2.5 hours later 4.8. Interesting.
> 
> It was a three layered butter iced (sort of, using cream cheese and cocoa, and etc) and decorated with lots of shaped dark chocolate thingies. Way over decorated...a bit of fun. A valentines surprise for my wife. Not much of a surprise as she sat in the kitchen the whole time I was cooking.
> 
> Big mistakes? Filling was too stiff at first, then too runny so some of the decoration at the base was messed up. I didn't to a crumb coat which I should have done, result was a bit of a mess on the outer surface. No piped message (not tried that yet)
> 
> Great fun... next will be the valentines meal....
> 
> See attached pictures of the cake result...
> 
> View attachment 20058
> 
> View attachment 20059


That looks amazing. Almost too good to eat.  She’s a lucky lady, your wife.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  that looks great!

I can bake but I really can’t decorate cakes at all so if I turned out one looking as good as that I’d be chuffed!


----------



## gll

I've always been a believer in it doesn't matter what cake looks like...its all down to the taste
coincidently I cant decorate cakes to save myself


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and I’m twinning with @Kopiert with a 6.4, I am also surprised as I made a pasta bake last night, it was yummy, first one in 3 years.
@Grannylorraine so hard for you with your mum, sadly there always seems to be one member of the family who takes on the responsibility which is so unfair. In my family it is me but I have learnt to say no now which came as a huge shock to everyone and I was told ‘you’ve become very cold’ - no it’s called self-preservation.  Take care of yourself and I hope that maybe you can get your siblings involved in your mums care.  Big hugs to you xx
Loving the elephant ears/pig squeaks chat, can’t wait to hear the outcome of the experiments lol.
Have a good one all x


----------



## Gwynn

Oh, and, it tastes absolutely delicious. 

AND my wife agrees with that too

A success. Whew!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 8'4 today. 
Starting the weekend, which means relax for many...but not us in hospitality  Just came back from a "midweek weekend", just two consecutive days off, that I spent visiting friends (nice!) and eating bread and biscuits like they were going to become illegal (also nice at the moment but regret a bit later).

Last night at work a lady customer had a beautiful insulin pen on her table. I kept looking at it each time I walked past until I worried she might notice and not like it, and then I actively tried not to look at it. It looked very elegant, dark green with silver details. Wasn't sure it was for insulin until I saw a needle's cap right next to it. Should have asked the lady if she was in the forum!


----------



## Lucyr

Hmm dark green insulin pen… Humapen HD?


Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 8'4 today.
> Starting the weekend, which means relax for many...but not us in hospitality  Just came back from a "midweek weekend", just two consecutive days off, that I spent visiting friends (nice!) and eating bread and biscuits like they were going to become illegal (also nice at the moment but regret a bit later).
> 
> Last night at work a lady customer had a beautiful insulin pen on her table. I kept looking at it each time I walked past until I worried she might notice and not like it, and then I actively tried not to look at it. It looked very elegant, dark green with silver details. Wasn't sure it was for insulin until I saw a needle's cap right next to it. Should have asked the lady if she was in the forum!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.9 again this morning, off very soon to meet my daughter and we are going to look at some wedding dresses, her appointment is 10.30, but we have to meet up with her bridesmaids first, the shop is 1 1/2 hrs drive from hers.  Tomorrow I have my London Winter run for Cancer research, so not sure if I will get logged on before I go.

@Martin.A - congrats on yesterday’s HS

@Gwynn - cake looks lovely,

Thank you all for your kind thoughts yesterday, I went round to see her and did my training at her flat, she has now decided it is fine for my hubby to take her for her blood pressure check and if it is chilly he can take her in the wheelchair.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 5.0 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep and woke up again with a 6.7. Managed to get out in the garden for an hour yesterday afternoon, and it didn’t seem too cold, but I think it’ll be thermals at the ready for riding this morning.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Well actually it is a foul morning here - strong, cold, wind and threatening, low, grey clouds. At 3.40 this a.m. BG was 5.6, decided I wasn't sleepy so had breakfast. Went back to bed to wait for CH to warm the place up and promptly fell asleep again. BG at 8.20 was 5.7. so that is something I can't complain about but it doesn't look like a nice weekend. Hope it is better for others - I am planning to settle down in the warm and write a couple of complaints to the Ombudsman for local animal welfare action group.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For fellow Wordle fans, I see it's now moved to the NY Times site. For those who can't wait 24 hours for another go, there's also an unlimited version which uses properly spelt English words here.








						Wordle in UK English - Play Unlimited
					

Play Wordle in British English spelling! This unlimited version of the Wordle game uses UK English vocabulary with words from 4 to 11 letters. Can you guess the hidden word in 6 tries?




					wordlegame.org
				




Happy word hunting. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

The same as @Robin with a 6.7


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me this morning and 5.3 yesterday, which I forgot to post. Both involved a correction in the early hours, despite a basal increase. 
I too went out last night to a pub for the first time in over 2 years and had a meal. It was really busy, mostly with younger people. Had a carvery and thought I was pretty reserved... Mostly just meat and veggies with a couple of pieces of roast potato and no Yorkie, Shot myself what I thought was a lot of insulin (8u) to cover it. Kept the spuds till last because I didn't prebolus, then panicked towards the end when I suddenly started to feel full and really struggled to eat the potatoes (and I mean really struggled!!  ) but insulin was in and you can't take it back out! I hadn't taken into consideration how much my stomach has shrunk since eating low carb. As it turned out, I should have left the spuds as I spiked to 15 by the time I got home and needed another 3 units to come back down and then another 1.5 overnight, so a grand total of 13.5units for a quite restrained carvery..... not impressed at that at all. I don't know what they put in their vegetables and gravy!!
I will be back on the straight and narrow with my low carbing today but feel like I am still digesting last night's meal at the moment so no breakfast for me this morning.

Many congratulations to @Martin.A on your House Special yesterday.

So sorry to hear that you are feeling put upon and taken for granted by your family @Grannylorraine That is so unfair but pleased you have found a compromise. Very best wishes for your run tomorrow.

@Lucyr Sorry to hear you are having such a worrying time with these headaches but pleased that you are getting more tests and relieved that you are at least feeling a bit better this morning. I hope that trend continues.

You guys have made me realise that I need a Bergenia, even if it is just for the audible effect! Feeling so left out that I can't go out there and replicate the sound of piglets!


----------



## janw

Oh dear, think I encountered the DP this morning - was 8.5 at 8.29am, re-tested at 9.05am and it was a far better 6.5 - phew! I did have a restless night so maybe it was that.
Nothing planned for today. 
Have a good weekend all


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Woke to a 12.1, libre showing i'd been up to 18 in the night!!! I remember an alarm going off but was too exhausted and must have gone straight back to sleep. All down to an under bolus for an indian takeaway last night.

@Gwynn the cake looks amazing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

A not great 11 but better than yesterday xx


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora it'll have been the ton of gravy browning! I don’t go out often but when I do I’ve learnt to split my dose because I’ve done exactly the same as you and got full towards the end. I don’t do two courses anymore. In fact I don’t do going to restaurants anymore. Last week at the Pan Asian one we went to after the pictures, I asked how many bao buns you got on the starter, just the two, was the answer, but they’re huge! That’s not what I wanted to hear but I understand folks want value for money, I’d be happy with a children’s portion these days but I’m not keen on chicken nuggets!


----------



## rayray119

12.8 but i kind of epacted it bit of a long storry


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> @rebrascora it'll have been the ton of gravy browning! I don’t go out often but when I do I’ve learnt to split my dose because I’ve done exactly the same as you and got full towards the end. I don’t do two courses anymore. In fact I don’t do going to restaurants anymore. Last week at the Pan Asian one we went to after the pictures, I asked how many bao buns you got on the starter, just the two, was the answer, but they’re huge! That’s not what I wanted to hear but I understand folks want value for money, I’d be happy with a children’s portion these days but I’m not keen on chicken nuggets!


Thanks Elaine. I could understand that if I'd flooded my plate with gravy but I don't like a lot. 
I did have very large portions of all the veggies which included mashed swede, carrots, peas and cauliflower cheese and 2 very small pieces of roast parsnip so I am guessing that those all contributed. I also wonder if the sheer bulk of food (especially those 2 spuds forced down at the end) which clearly put my digestive system under strain, actually caused my body stress and that hiked my levels rather than it just being the food. Only myself to blame for being a glutton!!


----------



## Bexlee

Wow that is something of a cake @Gwynn 

3.7 for me. Dreadful day yesterday level wise. Could get numbers up. Thankfully it’s the weekend and for me 1/2 term next week. Is it really 8 weeks since Christmas Day? 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> Spot on..!!! If was previously a Safeways store.


I know it well.  On the edge of Woosehill.  We bought one of the Charles Church Elizabethans when they were first built.  Moved away to Cornwall 5 years later.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.4 for me although pre breakfast finger test was 5.4.

Got storyboard through for our video shoot. Need to dig a suit out and some bandages. Could well be hitting the charity shops for something suitable. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Thanks Elaine. I could understand that if I'd flooded my plate with gravy but I don't like a lot.
> I did have very large portions of all the veggies which included mashed swede, carrots, peas and cauliflower cheese and 2 very small pieces of roast parsnip so I am guessing that those all contributed. I also wonder if the sheer bulk of food (especially those 2 spuds forced down at the end) which clearly put my digestive system under strain, actually caused my body stress and that hiked my levels rather than it just being the food. Only myself to blame for being a glutton!!


Oopsie! All of those veg are quite carby and also the cauli cheese will have been made with flour in a commercial kitchen.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, bit grey, but not too bad.

5.3 this morning with a nice flat line.  Very pleased with that and quite a good night’s sleep.

@Gwynn, the cake looks spectacular!  Glad is tastes as good as it looks.

Looking for a recipe for diced wild boar this morning.  Got 500g in a meat box, along with venison and pheasant.  Couldn’t resist as it was 50% off. Something with red wine in methinks!


----------



## harbottle

I was an unusually high 6.1 this morning... (I haven't seen it above 5.4 for a few months!)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Lucyr said:


> Hmm dark green insulin pen… Humapen HD?


I just googled it and yeah, it looks quite similar


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.2 today after a terrible nights sleep! Basically went out for a meal last night and I’m not sure if I just ate too much, too quickly or something just didn’t agree with me but I was very sick  not a nice experience and means I’m feeling very tired today!

Hope you all have a good day though


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> Oopsie! All of those veg are quite carby and also the cauli cheese will have been made with flour in a commercial kitchen.


Oh, I forgot there was white cabbage (which obviously is a better veg option) too which I also had a big portion ofl.... My plate really was piled high!    
In my defence, we got there just as the carvery was shutting down so I kind of felt like the veg were probably going to waste which was another reason why I was overly generous with my portions.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Oh, I forgot there was white cabbage (which obviously is a better veg option) too which I also had a big portion ofl.... My plate really was piled high!
> In my defence, we got there just as the carvery was shutting down so I kind of felt like the veg were probably going to waste which was another reason why I was overly generous with my portions.


Well that’s what you get for cutting down on food waste!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Good mor.... err sorry it's good afternoon now isn't it  hope everyone has had a good morning 
I've not posted on this thread since Wednesday so here goes for Thursday, Friday and this morning....

Thursday
7:24 BG 10.5. 11.0u tresiba taken.

Friday
7:04 BG 16.3. 11.0u tresiba taken. 3.0u humalog correction.

This morning 
7:33 BG 9.3. 11.0u tresiba taken.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the day and evening


----------



## Robin

Well, I have just rubbed two Bergenia leaves together, and @ColinUK is right, they do squeak.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Oh, I forgot there was white cabbage (which obviously is a better veg option) too which I also had a big portion ofl.... My plate really was piled high!
> In my defence, we got there just as the carvery was shutting down so I kind of felt like the veg were probably going to waste which was another reason why I was overly generous with my portions.


Have I deduced correctly from what you’ve said on another thread that it is your birthday today? If so,
Happy birthday!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Have I deduced correctly from what you’ve said on another thread that it is your birthday today? If so,
> Happy birthday!


Thought I might have sneaked that one past people, but yes, birthday girl here.  58years young and proud of it it!  
Many thanks Robin for birthday good wishes.


----------



## Lily123

rebrascora said:


> Thought I might have sneaked that one past people, but yes, birthday girl here.  58years young and proud of it it!
> Many thanks Robin for birthday good wishes.


Happy birthday!


----------



## rebrascora

I have 3 days in a row to celebrate, today is my birthday, tomorrow is my 3 year Diaversary and then Valentines Day on monday!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> Thought I might have sneaked that one past people, but yes, birthday girl here.  58years young and proud of it it!
> Many thanks Robin for birthday good wishes.


Happy birthday!


----------



## gll

Sneaky Sneaky @rebrascora 

Happy Birthday <3 Hope you have the most wonderful day <3


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Thought I might have sneaked that one past people, but yes, birthday girl here.  58years young and proud of it it!
> Many thanks Robin for birthday good wishes.


I’ve done you an 'Official' birthday thread, just so nobody misses it, you can run, but you can’t hide!


----------



## freesia

Happy Birthday @rebrascora. I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday Barbara @rebrascora  A celebrating weekend for you: hope the diabetes fairy is kind; that DF needs to take a break while you celebrate! Regardless, you can pull it back afterwards IF things go a bit awry?


----------



## Pattidevans

Many Happy Returns @rebrascora - hope you are doing something lovely today too!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Well, I have just rubbed two Bergenia leaves together, and @ColinUK is right, they do squeak.


You just reminded me so have just nipped out to do this. I hope my neighbours weren’t looking out their bedroom window!
Yes, they squeak, but not as squeaky as I’d hoped, I ripped the leaves trying to make it louder! What on earth has my life come to?


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> You just reminded me so have just nipped out to do this. I hope my neighbours weren’t looking out their bedroom window!
> Yes, they squeak, but not as squeaky as I’d hoped, I ripped the leaves trying to make it louder! What on earth has my life come to?


Mine were quite loud, but more Irritating Great Tit than Pig squeal, I thought.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Mine were quite loud, but more Irritating Great Tit than Pig squeal, I thought.


Ooh great tits are like scraping your nails down a chalk board!


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> Ours will look familiar then............


Sort of.  Ours had the herringbone brick... exactly like this one but in reverse i.e. the garage was to the right.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy birthday @rebrascora


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora hope you have had a lovely birthday xx


----------



## Kopiert

6.7 this morning. Awake way too early for a Sunday. Reading in bed I think.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunday 5.4 today, 
is it just me that wakes up early on a day I don’t need to 

hope yesterday you had a great birthday @rebrascora 
and everyone has a great day whatever we’re doing today
I spent yesterday starting some clearing out of our garage (more of the same today)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## mage 1

5.2 for me today hope you all have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.2 for me, despair that my numbers will ever see the 5s and 6s again.  Anyway off soon for my London Winter Run for Cancer Research UK.

@mage 1 - congrats on your HS today.

have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Good luck on your run @Grannylorraine


----------



## ColinUK

mage 1 said:


> 5.2 for me today hope you all have a lovely Sunday


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.2 for me, despair that my numbers will ever see the 5s and 6s again.  Anyway off soon for my London Winter Run for Cancer Research UK.
> 
> @mage 1 - congrats on your HS today.
> 
> have a good day everyone


Enjoy the run!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'3 today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hello everyone.

5.2 for me this morning. Kerching!

Looking forward to catching up with folks later with the virtual forum meet on Zoom


----------



## Lucyr

11 this morning

I’ve been fairly stressed over the brain stuff this weekend and not really paid much attention to diabetes. Will try and get back into a good bg range today as high bgs just make you feel worse.


----------



## Lucyr

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.2 for me, despair that my numbers will ever see the 5s and 6s again.  Anyway off soon for my London Winter Run for Cancer Research UK.
> 
> @mage 1 - congrats on your HS today.
> 
> have a good day everyone


Good luck on your run!


----------



## Lucyr

goodybags said:


> Good morning Sunday 5.4 today,
> is it just me that wakes up early on a day I don’t need to
> 
> hope yesterday you had a great birthday @rebrascora
> and everyone has a great day whatever we’re doing today
> I spent yesterday starting some clearing out of our garage (more of the same today)


No, I’m always up by 5/6 with absolutely no need to, but then struggle when I do need to be up


----------



## gll

Don't really have a waking as I slept yesterday late afternoon until midnight (was a rough day).
Last nights one was 6.9. 12 ish at the time I should have been waking up 
I made a terribly long ranty thread about it all and a bunch of other stuff.

Anyway Good morning everyone 
well done @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns on the HS 
Best of luck today @Grannylorraine 
Big squishy hugs to @Lucyr easier said than done but try not to worry too much. 

Going to try and nap for an hour and hopefully will catch some of you on zoom later x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @mage 1 @everydayupsanddowns on those HSs.
5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

8 today which isn't bad I went to bed at 9.1 im discover im much more comfortable going to bed at 9 then I am a 6.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.4

Congratulations on the HS @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns  on your HS.
@Grannylorraine good luck on your run.
@Lucyr big hugs to you.

Good morning everyone. 4.7 for me and stayed in target all night.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. No incentive to get up early today, it’s forecast to rain. Even the song thrush which has been dawn chorusing all week is quiet this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Had a lie in! 6.9 on waking, 7.9 when I eventually shifted myself out of bed. Full English cooking as we speak. Then a lazy day, reading and watching the birds. Rain set for all day. 

Have a great day. 
Congratulations @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns on the HSs. 
Good luck @Grannylorraine, you’re a braver woman than me, I struggle running a bath!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another improvement with an 8.4 today

Well the final of The Masked Singer last night, really wanted Robobunny to win but never mind, at least I was right since I called it as Mark from the beginning! lol xx


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.0 for me this morning and quite happy with that. 

Might wander down to the route @Grannylorraine will be speeding along today and see if I can spot her. 

I’m expecting a female version of a mashup between Speedy Gonzales and Road Runner to pass by in a blur at some point!


----------



## ColinUK

@everydayupsanddowns  forgot to congratulate you on your HS!!!


----------



## harbottle

After a strange blip of over six yesterday, today was 5.4.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... the country is drowning!

6.7 here, which I am happy with, after having to change yet another duff pod at midnight cos I could’t get BGs down from mid 20s.  The cannula was all bent when I took it off.  Dunno abut this Omnipod.

The wild boar goulash was delicious and the meat was very tender!  Pity about the BGs afterwards,  due to the pod.

Congratulations to @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns well done on the HSs

Good luck @Grannylorraine 

@Lucyr i do hope you can get to the bottom of all this soon and get the right treatment.


----------



## Michael12421

A customer service story

Yesterday I took my car to Ubeda to recharge the battery. MIssy was in the back.  I needed to go to Ubeda where is a  large Carrefour as I needed a new computer mouse and some food.  I always check my levels before driving and I was well over my driving limit.  I was OK whilst shopping but then became somewhat wobbly. I knew that it was a a hypo onset and so had some quick acting carbs but then became increasingly unwell.  Luckily I was in the aisle with lots of biscuits and such so I grabbed a pack and started to eat.  A young assistant noticed and asked if I was unwell.  I explained the circumstances and said  that I would pay for the biscuits at the check-out.  She said  that it was not important as my health was her concern.  She got me a chair and sat me down.  When I was a little recovered she took me to  the check-outs of which there were 20 or so and took me to the front of the queue explaining why.  I was then taken to my car and I was offered a driver to take me home with another car to  follow to bring my driver back to the store. I declined the offer on my promise that I would not depart until I was feeling better.

There is customer service and there is much more than that.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

Plans for today? Awaiting orders.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

7.4 for me this morning on my 3rd Diaversary. Happy enough with that as I managed to get through the night without any corrections or JBs and a reasonably straight horizontal line on my graph after dialing my Levemir back 2 units to account for our walk yesterday afternoon. I also managed a "Unicorn Day" for my birthday yesterday (many thanks for all the good wishes folks) despite treating myself to a couple of milk choccies last night.... suitably bolused for of course.

Congrats to @mage 1 and @everydayupsanddowns on attaining the nominated optimum waking reading. Gold stars awarded.

Good luck to @Grannylorraine with your run.... You are a star!

@Lucyr Sending (((HUGS)))

@Michael12421 Really impressed that you got such fantastic support from the shop staff, but sorry to hear that you had a nasty hypo like that and waking on a rather lowish reading this morning too is a bit of a worry. Hope you are OK today. Please take it easy.


----------



## rebrascora

Seem to be on a roll with luck.... I got Wordle in 3 this morning... not that I am bragging or anything!


----------



## TinaD

mage 1 said:


> 5.2 for me today hope you all have a lovely Sunday


Congratulations!


----------



## TinaD

5.5 today. A filthy night of heavy ran, blowing sideways in sheets. Woke at 5.20 and went back to bed for half an hour...waking again at 10.45...thank God Wolf has a good strong sphincter. Peachy, doubtless glad to be in, or maybe dropping a hint about not going out, was grateful but not indignant about the late breakfast. The pond is lapping over its edges - if it doesn't stop raining soon I fear the gold fish will be migrating down hill to the Teifi. Stay warm and dry everyone and have a relaxing Sunday. I am planning a raid on the Lampeter food shops as the veggie box is down to one rather limp bunch of celery.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning (just!) a 5.0 for me. 

A day of rest planned. Tv, newspapers and book plus a roast 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Seem to be on a roll with luck.... I got Wordle in 3 this morning... not that I am bragging or anything!


I took 4, having decided against the obvious (for me) choice at 3!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> A customer service story
> 
> Yesterday I took my car to Ubeda to recharge the battery. MIssy was in the back.  I needed to go to Ubeda where is a  large Carrefour as I needed a new computer mouse and some food.  I always check my levels before driving and I was well over my driving limit.  I was OK whilst shopping but then became somewhat wobbly. I knew that it was a a hypo onset and so had some quick acting carbs but then became increasingly unwell.  Luckily I was in the aisle with lots of biscuits and such so I grabbed a pack and started to eat.  A young assistant noticed and asked if I was unwell.  I explained the circumstances and said  that I would pay for the biscuits at the check-out.  She said  that it was not important as my health was her concern.  She got me a chair and sat me down.  When I was a little recovered she took me to  the check-outs of which there were 20 or so and took me to the front of the queue explaining why.  I was then taken to my car and I was offered a driver to take me home with another car to  follow to bring my driver back to the store. I declined the offer on my promise that I would not depart until I was feeling better.
> 
> There is customer service and there is much more than that.


@Michael12421 how lovely that they helped you like that. There are some good people around. I hope your levels are ok now.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Seem to be on a roll with luck.... I got Wordle in 3 this morning... not that I am bragging or anything!


One regular on this thread should have gotten it in one!


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

6.9 for me today.

Have noticed levels starting to sneak up a little bit recently. I thought it was just with food so needed to change my ratios but also when I’m not eating so feel like I need to adjust basal too.

Only thing is with not having a half unit pen I can’t change it to what I want to which is super annoying and feel like 1 whole unit is too much (I’m rather insulin sensitive!) Definitely going to try and get a half unit pen and will be relieved when my consultant appointment comes along in just over a week’s time - so many issues I need to discuss!

Anyway rant over! Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> One regular on this thread should have gotten it in one!


Cheers, got it in 2  xx


----------



## Kaylz

@sg295 it's still a perfectly fine level to wake to, if you have an email address or phone number for your team get on to them right away for a half unit pen, put your foot down rather than just wait until you see someone, they are there to help and if you feel that a half unit pen would help they should grant it xx


----------



## sg295

Kaylz said:


> @sg295 it's still a perfectly fine level to wake to, if you have an email address or phone number for your team get on to them right away for a half unit pen, put your foot down rather than just wait until you see someone, they are there to help and if you feel that a half unit pen would help they should grant it xx


Hi,

Thanks for your message.

Yes 6.9 is pretty good but I know my DSN likes me to have them a bit lower than that and also rose slightly when I got up so ended up in the 7s before I’d even eaten anything.

Ok thank you, will do, wasn’t quite sure whether to say something now or just wait. They were saying about giving me half unit pens a while ago but then thought I was doing ok on the whole unit ones but I think the time’s come now where I need to fine tune things a bit more xx


----------



## Gwynn

Really poor weather here so I decided to stay in. No exercise. Hmm

BG 5.3 early this morning

Just one more pic of the great cake as my wife sliced a miniscule wedge ready for eating. Absolutely delicious cake, moist, sweet (but not too sweet). In the past I would have wolfed down several wedges. Now just a small crumb of one. Well actually 75g but who's counting.

Major update to App today....brain exercise I guess.


----------



## Kaylz

sg295 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your message.
> 
> Yes 6.9 is pretty good but I know my DSN likes me to have them a bit lower than that and also rose slightly when I got up so ended up in the 7s before I’d even eaten anything.
> 
> Ok thank you, will do, wasn’t quite sure whether to say something now or just wait. They were saying about giving me half unit pens a while ago but then thought I was doing ok on the whole unit ones but I think the time’s come now where I need to fine tune things a bit more xx


As long as it's in range then they have no reason to want it any lower, the stress DSN's can put on you can make you feel like your useless and then you are determined to have perfect control which won't happen 100% of the time and then you feel like a failure when things do go wrong, I've been there but it was me that put myself there while my team were telling me to be more relaxed

I got a half unit pen a few weeks after my diagnosis due to full units being too much of a correction, if you want it now seek it now! lol xx


----------



## janw

6.1 this morning. After a really awful night with constant itching stopping me from sleeping, I thought it would be higher. Am going to have to try and get an appointment to see Dr next week, I need some help with this.


----------



## sg295

Kaylz said:


> As long as it's in range then they have no reason to want it any lower, the stress DSN's can put on you can make you feel like your useless and then you are determined to have perfect control which won't happen 100% of the time and then you feel like a failure when things do go wrong, I've been there but it was me that put myself there while my team were telling me to be more relaxed
> 
> I got a half unit pen a few weeks after my diagnosis due to full units being too much of a correction, if you want it now seek it now! lol xx


Ok that’s good to know thank you.

While I think I probably do need to be more relaxed at times, I definitely think a half unit pen would be very helpful so yes I will seek it out asap! 

Thanks for your help xx


----------



## ColinUK

Popped down to the Winter Run course and walked part of it. Stopped to cheer lots of runners and am awaiting confirmation but think I cheered on @Grannylorraine!

Seeing all the different types/paces etc out and about has given me the psychological boost I need for the half marathon in April. 
There were folks walking, people stopping to take photos, one nipped in to Pret and rejoined with their coffee and all seemed to be enjoying it!

Doesn’t matter what time you finish in really. And it’s not going to matter what time I finish in!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I took 4, having decided against the obvious (for me) choice at 3!


Five goes after three attempts for me. I was getting very frustrated and kicked myself when I finally got it. Sneaky one today, I was definitely overthinking it!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Popped down to the Winter Run course and walked part of it. Stopped to cheer lots of runners and am awaiting confirmation but think I cheered on @Grannylorraine!
> 
> Seeing all the different types/paces etc out and about has given me the psychological boost I need for the half marathon in April.
> There were folks walking, people stopping to take photos, one nipped in to Pret and rejoined with their coffee and all seemed to be enjoying it!
> 
> Doesn’t matter what time you finish in really. And it’s not going to matter what time I finish in!


It was lovely to be cheered on by Colin, thank you the support was appreciated by me and all the other runners,

Some of the fast runners take these events very seriously, but most just try to enjoy them, raise money for charity or just want to prove to themselves they can do it, not in completion with anyone else.

A man near me at one point popped into one of the Tesco’s we were passing and asked if anyone else wanted bottles of water.

For the record, I am more like a cross between a snail and tortoise when I run and can never make up my mind whether to smile or cry.  Off to look at the official photos and see if I wasted my money.

Thank you all for you good wishes today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3 again. Another tease.

I couldn't get out to exercise yesterday as it was so cold, wet and windy, so today I have to make up for it. 

A special meal this evening for my wife. Beef Teryaki, yorkshire pudding, sprouts, carrots and a chocolate heart (not all on the same plate)

Have a great day what ever you do today


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today 

Well done @Grannylorraine !


----------



## SueEK

7 on the nose today. Must run.
@Grannylorraine many congratulations x


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Monday
6.7 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7 for me after a 2u correction overnight and a spike to 15. No idea why. Maybe continued tiredness and not wanting to go to work? Will catch up later. Have a good day.


----------



## goodybags

Good Morning  5.0 on the nose today, 
which was a big relief as post evening meal my BS was 10 (a rise of 4)

well done on yesterdays run @Grannylorraine 

later this afternoon I have eye consultation at hospital no injection planned, 
but I get checked once a month and the injections every two months.

have a great one everybody


----------



## harbottle

A 5.2 this morning.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 9.9 for me.

Plan for the day is to take my 4 year old great nephew shopping for a cupcake kit (so he can pick) and do some baking with him. It hurts my soul to be buying a kit and not making them from scratch but I think in the best interest of my sis in laws kitchen (the location of the baking experiment) the kit will be less messy 
I think we will be pulling out some board games too. I'm down for any game if it keeps peppa blummin pig off the tv 
Will be good to hang out when he's not a tired wee grump after a long week of nursery for a change. Hurrah for half term.
Hoping for a fun day for him with minimal meltdowns <3

Have a great day everyone with whatever you get up to.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, I do believe it has stopped raining, and I won’t have to take oars with me when I venture out to the supermarket this morning.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'6 here. Have a good Valentine's, those who celebrate, and a good Monday for the rest! I made a heart shape with raspberries on my porridge because why not. 

I hope the pharmacy has my strips today. I ordered them last Monday and tried my luck on Friday, but not only didn't have them, they checked my name and said they didn't have any records on me since last summer. They suggested this might not be my nominated pharmacy (it definitely is). Very strange as it's the third time I order the same thing from the same pharmacy in the last 2 months and I had no problems


----------



## Lucyr

Good morning, 8.8 before breakfast today


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Back from our little jolly into the beautiful, mysterious, very damp Welsh hinterland. Cadair Idris defeated us (my knees were screaming on the way up, then my thighs took over on the way down...still sore LOL). Stunning landscapes, just stunning. 

Romantic porridge @Elenka_HM - brilliant!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
7.1 this morning for me. 

@harbottle Congrats on the HS!


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.5 on this, our first child free Monday this year! To celebrate I decided to treat Mr Eggy to breakfast in bed as it’s Valentine’s, we don’t exchange cards or presents, after 46 years it’s a bit pointless. He ended up surprising me, as he got up just as I was finishing buttering his toast ( homemade granary bread no less), he never gets up before 8 he if doesn’t have to! He was pleased though, except I apparently didn’t put enough Darjeeling First Flush in the teapot and it was a bit weak! I even went out in the rain ( yes, we have yours too @Robin) to pick the snowdrops. Definitely bonkers! 
Nice meal tonight, I’m hoping to make goats cheese and caramelised onion bread, which we will have as a small starter with olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. Then scallop, pea and lemon risotto. No pudding. Neither of us are big eaters anymore and can’t barely manage two courses, never mind three.  But we do have a bottle of Cremant in the fridge that we’ll crack open.

Have a great day all. 
Congratulations ( again) @harbottle on your HS. Good work.


----------



## harbottle

ColinUK said:


> Morning all.
> 7.1 this morning for me.
> 
> @harbottle Congrats on the HS!


Thanks... I seem to be fairly consistent in the mornings, much to my relief, as I was told to reduce Metformin to 500mg just before Xmas and was paranoid that my BG would start going up.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0

Congratulations on the HS @harbottle


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 today



gll said:


> but I think in the best interest of my sis in laws kitchen (the location of the baking experiment) the kit will be less messy


 I wouldn't be so sure on that, I made Bruce's nephew a cake for his birthday years ago and was going to cheat and use packet mix, I fought with the packet for about 5 minutes (I did it at my grandads and his scissors had broken a few days before and he hadn't yet replaced them) suddenly the packet exploded open and the cake mix ended up all over me  Bruce says he'll never forget the shocked expression on my face of suddenly being totally caked in cake mix!  needless to say I ended up making it from scratch  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My internet was down earlier and I couldn't post my 5.5 reading. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Benny G said:


> Hello morning people, @eggyg I have been smiling at the thought of cozy sheep warming your breakfast Darjeling.
> Monday greetings to all, and my glucose level has finally straightened out and is ready to start the day, 4.8
> 
> View attachment 20083


Not just any old sheep. Herdwicks no less. The toughest and hardiest sheep in the country, just like me!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @harbottle on the 5.2.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A rather high (for me) 6.1. Could be the rather sleepless night - woke at 01.30 and couldn't nod off again. Grey overcast but not raining yet altho' I gather it is back to waders for Tuesday. Wishing sunshine for us all.


----------



## rebrascora

A nice 5.9 for me this morning and a lovely straight line overnight after a slightly risky 1 unit correction for an 8.3 with upward sloping arrow at bedtime.

Many congratulations to @harbottle on yet another House Special.

@BennyG Nice to see you have joined us here on what is without doubt the best thread here on the forum.   

Many congratulations to @Grannylorraine on completing the run yesterday and I love that @ColinUK went along to support her and has gained inspiration from it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me this morning 

Damn it's miserable out there.

Reasonably busy week ahead. Rehearsal with our original singer from more than 40 years ago tomorrow which should be fun. Hopefully we can get our gig which was cancelled due to COVID rearranged.

Video shoot on Thursday in a green screen studio. 

Need to hit the charity shops in again to see if I can get a cheap and slightly dishevelled suit for the shoot after that. Mind you even good suits look dishevelled on me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

8.9 this morning, but ate what I wanted yesterday.  It was lovley seeing Colin, after he has cheered me on, I kept thinking I am sure that is Colin from the D forum.  This is one of the official photos, I look like I am really angry in the others. 



And here is the cheeky bit, if anyone wants to donate, below is my fundraising link, hoping it works as Facebook struggled with it.  I am currently still raising for 2022, even though I am already signed up for 2023 (if anyone wants to come along and join me for that)

https://www.londonwinterrun.co.uk/fundraisers/LorraineWhyberd

Catch up on everyone's posts later.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning  all... what a super picture @Grannylorraine !

So for the time being we have a blue sky (following the rain earlier), but I shan't be going anywhere.
10.2 this morning after having been in the 11s overnight.  Not surprising since I woke with a nose running like a tap, a cough and generally feeling blah.  So I did an LFT and sure enough I have Covid.  Unsure where I got it as I haven't been out anywhere since last Weds, except for the dentist on Friday.  Still, I suppose that could have been where I got it.  So have had to cancel my Drs appointment this afternoon, but she will ring me instead.  It's actually quite hard to get the right advice  off the govt. website about whether or not to have a follow up PCR (seems not) or whether J needs to isolate - it seems not if he's triple jabbed.

So valentine's dinner cancelled - fillet steak at home... though I did get a nice card!

Congratulations @harbottle on the HS... you are making a habit of this!

@ColinUK so glad you have been inspired by @Grannylorraine and can now see what fun you will have on your run.

@Martin.A your day out sounded lovely!

Everyone else take care... and HAPPY VALENTINES!


----------



## Lanny

Just back from blood tests & hopefully won’t catch a cold likeevery other time I’ve been out! 

Discovered just before I left the house why I was low yesterday & too late to change tresiba as it’s already in: another cycle; will be hopping on my toes now & going conservative on the NR! Good thing I checked my BS before leaving the house as at less than 2 hours after breakfast it was 5.7: took a precautionary JB; then, added an oatcake just in case of delays! Thankfully not much of a delay: only 10 minutes late which is practically on time; home for 12:15! 

Your link works fine @Grannylorraine & well done on your run!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning  all... what a super picture @Grannylorraine !
> 
> So for the time being we have a blue sky (following the rain earlier), but I shan't be going anywhere.
> 10.2 this morning after having been in the 11s overnight.  Not surprising since I woke with a nose running like a tap, a cough and generally feeling blah.  So I did an LFT and sure enough I have Covid.  Unsure where I got it as I haven't been out anywhere since last Weds, except for the dentist on Friday.  Still, I suppose that could have been where I got it.  So have had to cancel my Drs appointment this afternoon, but she will ring me instead.  It's actually quite hard to get the right advice  off the govt. website about whether or not to have a follow up PCR (seems not) or whether J needs to isolate - it seems not if he's triple jabbed.
> 
> So valentine's dinner cancelled - fillet steak at home... though I did get a nice card!
> 
> Congratulations @harbottle on the HS... you are making a habit of this!
> 
> @ColinUK so glad you have been inspired by @Grannylorraine and can now see what fun you will have on your run.
> 
> @Martin.A your day out sounded lovely!
> 
> Everyone else take care... and HAPPY VALENTINES!


Oh no! What a nuisance.  From what I’ve gleaned from the Gov website. Only have PCR if you have symptoms and hubby doesn’t have to isolate as he’s been jabbed. It’s very complex, although can’t see point in PCR unless you need it to prove you’ve got it for work/insurance etc. daughter never bothered when she had it two weeks ago. You should do another LF in the 5th and 6th day after symptoms started and if both negative you’ll be a free woman! Hope you can still taste your steak tonight. Big hugs.


----------



## rayray119

13.3 was might to be my before backfast test. But had having breakfast a bit later and it was 14.4( before. Oh well at last it eventually came down by lunch). And tomorrow another day.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Elenka_HM said:


> I hope the pharmacy has my strips today. I ordered them last Monday and tried my luck on Friday, but not only didn't have them, they checked my name and said they didn't have any records on me since last summer.


Little update: I am pleased to say I got my strips and needles. And as a little Valentine's gift, 200 urine ketones test that I didn't order but my nurse had put them in the prescription and I didn't have any yet. Good to have some, hope I don't need them often! 

I must remember to explain the people in the pharmacy about my surnames. In my country people don't change surnames when they get married and we have 2 surnames each (one from the father and one from the mother). It can get confusing in England as people think one is a middle name or something like that. I wonder if that's why they couldn't find my records last week


----------



## harbottle

Pattidevans said:


> Morning  all... what a super picture
> 
> Congratulations @harbottle on the HS... you are making a habit of this!



Yes... I am wondering if I really need to be testing so much, as I'm finding the values very consistent and not really gaining anything from it. (I eat the same meals most of the time, so have stopped doing it as much during the day.)


----------



## Pattidevans

harbottle said:


> Yes... I am wondering if I really need to be testing so much, as I'm finding the values very consistent and not really gaining anything from it. (I eat the same meals most of the time, so have stopped doing it as much during the day.)


Maybe just test in the morning and after eating something new?  Otherwise we'd miss you on this thread!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Oh no! What a nuisance.  From what I’ve gleaned from the Gov website. Only have PCR if you have symptoms and hubby doesn’t have to isolate as he’s been jabbed. It’s very complex, although can’t see point in PCR unless you need it to prove you’ve got it for work/insurance etc. daughter never bothered when she had it two weeks ago. You should do another LF in the 5th and 6th day after symptoms started and if both negative you’ll be a free woman! Hope you can still taste your steak tonight. Big hugs.


Yes, thank you @eggyg.  It became much plainer when I went onto the NHS covid app to fill in details of my contacts, but honestly .gov.uk has you running in circles as some pages don't seem to have been updated with current rules.   Not entirely sure how far away from hubby I should be keeping, or if it's pointless since we have been sharing a bed already. Just keeping fingers crossed it gets no worse... I have had worse colds... thank goodness for the 3 vaccinations.  BTW your breakfast tray looked lovely!


Elenka_HM said:


> And as a little Valentine's gift, 200 urine ketones test that I didn't order but my nurse had put them in the prescription and I didn't have any yet. Good to have some, hope I don't need them often!


It's many years since I had the urine strips, but I think they start to degrade as soon as you open the packaging.  You can now get blood ketone strips.  They're expensive to the NHS but if they are compatible with your BG meter (they are with the Libre reader) then they are much much easier to use and far more accurate.  Good luck you won't need them.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> It's many years since I had the urine strips, but I think they start to degrade as soon as you open the packaging.  You can now get blood ketone strips.  They're expensive to the NHS but if they are compatible with your BG meter (they are with the Libre reader) then they are much much easier to use and far more accurate.  Good luck you won't need them.


Thank you! I have some blood ketone strips that are compatible with my BG meter, yes, the nurse gave them to me when I was diagnosed. But she put the urine ones in the repeat prescription, I guess because they are cheaper as you said.


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you! I have some blood ketone strips that are compatible with my BG meter, yes, the nurse gave them to me when I was diagnosed. But she put the urine ones in the repeat prescription, I guess because they are cheaper as you said.


You really should ask to have the blood ones on your prescription as urine strips tell you what was going on about 4 hours previously xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone hope you're all good 
At 07:09 yesterday morning BG was 8.5. 11.0u tresiba taken.
At 6:48 this morning BG was 15.6 - reason I think I had one too many biscuits at bedtime. 11.0u tresiba taken. 2.5u humalog correction.


----------



## janw

Popping in late - not long before I start on our evening meal! 
6.6 this morning - had a little bit of breakfast out, checked before lunch and got 5.5, just checked again and it is 5.6 - I wonder if this means one day I might see the magic 5.2 - oh we can but hope! lol


----------



## Elenka_HM

Kaylz said:


> You really should ask to have the blood ones on your prescription as urine strips tell you what was going on about 4 hours previously xx


Oh, I had no idea. I will ask then. Thanks for the info! ☺️


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you! I have some blood ketone strips that are compatible with my BG meter, yes, the nurse gave them to me when I was diagnosed. But she put the urine ones in the repeat prescription, I guess because they are cheaper as you said.


What bg menter to you use?


----------



## freesia

@harbottle congrats on the HS.
@eggyg breakfast looks good, meal sounds even better. Enjoy.
@Grannylorraine great photo!
@Pattidevans sorry to hear you have Covid. When i had it the other week, i didn't bother with a PCR as 2 positive LFTs were enough. Hubby slept in a different room but we couldn't be apart anywhere else in the house so just sat on opposite sides of the room and i wore a mask if we were closer eg kitchen. We only did this as if he caught it, he doesn't get paid if off sick so we just tried to minimise our contact as much as we could. I hope your symptoms are mild and you feel better soon.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Glucomen areo 2K 


rayray119 said:


> What bg menter to you use?


----------



## harbottle

Pattidevans said:


> Maybe just test in the morning and after eating something new?  Otherwise we'd miss you on this thread!



Yes, I’ll be doing it when eating something new. Maybe carry on in the morning as well. I’ll be getting a ‘Contour next one’ soon so I’ll want to try that out!


----------



## Pattidevans

harbottle said:


> Yes, I’ll be doing it when eating something new. Maybe carry on in the morning as well. I’ll be getting a ‘Contour next one’ soon so I’ll want to try that out!


Are the strips economical?


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> sorry to hear you have Covid. When i had it the other week, i didn't bother with a PCR as 2 positive LFTs were enough. Hubby slept in a different room but we couldn't be apart anywhere else in the house so just sat on opposite sides of the room and i wore a mask if we were closer eg kitchen. We only did this as if he caught it, he doesn't get paid if off sick so we just tried to minimise our contact as much as we could. I hope your symptoms are mild and you feel better soon.


I think 1 positive LFT and symptoms confirm it for me.. but hopefully the symptoms stay as they are.  Did you have severe symptoms?


----------



## harbottle

Pattidevans said:


> Are the strips economical?


Well they are more expensive than others, about the same price as the true metrix ones I currently use, but I was interested in trying it. The reader is free.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> I think 1 positive LFT and symptoms confirm it for me.. but hopefully the symptoms stay as they are.  Did you have severe symptoms?


I had symptoms one day but a negative test, milder symptoms the next day and 2 positive tests (i did the second one because i wasn't expecting it). The rest of the time the symptons were mild really, only had one day when i felt really achey and no energy. I had to do the full 10 day isolation as didn't get a negative until day 9 and 10.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> I had symptoms one day but a negative test, milder symptoms the next day and 2 positive tests (i did the second one because i wasn't expecting it). The rest of the time the symptons were mild really, only had one day when i felt really achey and no energy. I had to do the full 10 day isolation as didn't get a negative until day 9 and 10.


Oh dear, hope you are fine now.  At least I don't have  work.  It currently just feels like a cold, though for the past 3/4 days I have  been very tired.


----------



## Pattidevans

Elenka_HM said:


> Little update: I am pleased to say I got my strips and needles. And as a little Valentine's gift, 200 urine ketones test that I didn't order but my nurse had put them in the prescription and I didn't have any yet. Good to have some, hope I don't need them often!
> 
> I must remember to explain the people in the pharmacy about my surnames. In my country people don't change surnames when they get married and we have 2 surnames each (one from the father and one from the mother). It can get confusing in England as people think one is a middle name or something like that. I wonder if that's why they couldn't find my records last week


I am fascinated... so you have the surname of your father and your mother... what happens when you have a child?  I ask because the same applies in Spain where I worked for some time in my youth.


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> I must remember to explain the people in the pharmacy about my surnames. In my country people don't change surnames when they get married and we have 2 surnames each (one from the father and one from the mother). It can get confusing in England as people think one is a middle name or something like that. I wonder if that's why they couldn't find my records last week


My second name is a Spanish surname, so when I lived in Spain things got v confusing sometimes. 

Congrats on the run @Grannylorraine - great pic!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Oh dear, hope you are fine now.  At least I don't have  work.  It currently just feels like a cold, though for the past 3/4 days I have  been very tired.


I am thank you. Any other time i would have gone into work and just carried on. I was tired though, still am now. Hopefully you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> I am fascinated... so you have the surname of your father and your mother... what happens when you have a child?  I ask because the same applies in Spain where I worked for some time in my youth.


Actually that's where I am from: Spain 

So, most people has the father's surname as the first surname and the mother's one as the second (although this days people can choose to change the order). Then, when you have a child you give them your first surname. If I was married, the baby would have my husband's first surname and then my first surname.

An example, if the dad is called Pepe Garcia Gómez and the mum is Maria Martinez Moreno, the kid can be Juan García Martínez. I hope that helps, my explanation may be confusing


----------



## rebrascora

I love that we learn so many things other than just diabetes related stuff on this forum! Particularly cultural stuff. It is just really interesting.


----------



## gll

A very early good morning!
8.8 for me

We didn't end up baking yesterday (Sainsburys didn't have a good cake mix) but we did play a bunch of games and much silliness was had. 
Well, that was until animal snap came into the mix. It was a thrilling game, the mood was tense, we were all hunched over the table ready to yell "SNAP" at any moment. Accusations of cheating were being thrown around (spoiler my great nephew is a little cheat). Anyway the adults were giving the little one an age related handicap but he was just too slow, realising his major loss he had a meltdown and went for a nap 

Ended up dashing out of there with the start of migraine auras which put me in bed for most of the afternoon (not sleeping just being in the dark). I did go to bed properly about 6pm in the end with the migraine subsiding but exhausted. Really not helping me to keep a good sleep pattern here.

Anyway feeling a bit worn and a foggy head out but okay today. Got a nurse phonecall at 9am (have made notes) and covid booster after lunch with a shopping trip somewhere in-between all that.

Have a great day everyone 

@Pattidevans hope it is all mild and you feel better soon
@Grannylorraine that is an awesome picture  Love the leggins btw


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Yesterday, in spite of the cold, gale, rain I got out for  a 182 minutes march to Blackpool Squires Gate and back. I got drenched but it was worth it. Hated my shoes and feet getting wet (and cold) though. Today the rain is even harder so I will cut it down to 30 minutes. Hope my shoes have dried out!!!

BG 5.4 this morning. A tad higher than my usual fasting reading, but fine none the less.

I wonder when they will do my next set of blood tests. I think they must be due.

Nothing planned for today except to keep warm and dry

Have a great, dry, warm day whatever you are doing today


----------



## Kopiert

7.4 this morning. Not surprised my will power was low last night and I ate Doritos with my Chili con carne. 

Diabetes is a vengeful master. 

Nick


----------



## harbottle

Morning… a 4.9 for me. Today I have a 2 hour dental appointment to have an implant fitted!


----------



## Kopiert

@Grannylorraine what a brilliant picture.


----------



## Kopiert

harbottle said:


> Morning… a 4.9 for me. Today I have a 2 hour dental appointment to have an implant fitted!


Good luck


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 6.9 today.

yesterday i was at the eye clinic for the ongoing treatment on my eyes (injections) 
Today have a repeat of recent blood test.
Thinking living round the corner from the hospital does sometimes have an advantage for us regulars.

have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.8 and it needed 2 glucose to get me out of bed. Running late, catch up later.


----------



## Lucyr

Prepare to be amazed as I actually had a good fbg. 6.2 this morning. 

The first dose of amitryptaline made me sleep in till gone 6, and I’ve written out all the medications to try and get into a solid routine of taking things on time and well spaced out etc


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here, oops. Under bolused for last night’s curry, did a conservative correction at bedtime, but why oh why does my liver, bless its cotton socks, feel the need to release more glucose from 4am even when my levels are higher than usual?


----------



## gll

Robin said:


> bless its cotton socks


not the words I would use


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- Same as @Michael12421 with 6.8


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
7.1 this morning. I think I need to drop some weight to get my regular morning readings reliably in the sixes so I’m going to bake both bread and brownies today of course. Both low carb it goes without saying!


----------



## rayray119

12.3 even after a 4 in the morning correction. Hopefully the correction with back fast will sort it. At least by lunch anyway.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

It’s looking a bit OTT out there this morning. I just hope my new hedge manages to stay upright. Off to knitting, so no time for a walk (boo hoo ) but yes time for a LFT. Then I need to buy some gluten-free vegan cakes for my friends that are coming round for tea tomorrow. Couldn’t sleep last night, thinking about how to revise for my Welsh exam in June...must come up with a plan so that I can SLEEP at night!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning all.

I caught "Dawn" on 7.4 as she was heading off into the sunrise with my BG so I tethered her with 2 units of Fiasp. That clipped her wings! Had a nice straight overnight graph again mostly mid 6s, so I'm happy enough with that and now 6.1 but levels are rising again slightly so she is struggling desperately to get away and my Fiasp is taking some strain. Hopefully it will teach her not to come back.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 8.9 as I woke at 6.30, went to the loo about 7, 9.6! Got up 7.30, 8.5! So, In the words of the late, great Hughie Green, “ Take your pick, folks”. 
Also had a low BG alarm at midnight. 

Had a very strange day yesterday BG wise, TBF I’ve had a strange few days but I’m now getting a tad concerned. I’ve added some pics to illustrate, but basically my BGs seem to be going a lot higher than expected at times. I’ve checked on my metre incase the Libre was playing up, no it wasn’t. For example, yesterday after having a six mile muddy walk, I was 5.1 going steady as we got home at 4.45pm. We hadn’t planned on eating until 7ish. So had two Opal Fruits, ( Star Bursts to our younger members). Less than an hour later I was 8.1 going up fast! Ate at 7, BGs 6.6 so just bolused for my rice and the bread.  Had a lovely meal, I couldn’t finish it, only had half a slice of my delicious homemade bread. I felt unwell. Very bloated, uncomfortable and tired. Went to bed on 7.3 but knew I had some insulin still coursing about, had a ginger nut. Read my book, needed the loo to rid myself of some of my tea ( TMI sorry). Lights out,11pm, 6.6. Hypo at midnight, I thought it must be compression and I didn’t get another alarm, so ignored it and fell back to sleep. Look at the graph I just went higher and higher all night. The only thing I think it can be is my gastric problem. For those that don’t know, I have a permanent, partial small intestine blockage caused by adhesions from all my surgery, I try and eat a low residue diet. My body is hanging on to the food I think, although I had to go to the loo again at 3.30. And again at 6.30. Going to experiment today, going to eat very small meals and no fibre, veg, fruit, nuts, seeds at all. See how things go. Mr Eggy says I’m an enigma, I’d rather not be.  Sorry for having a whinge but I know you’ll understand. If you do, can you let me know!

If you’ve got through all that, thank you and have a great day. 

Just edited to add another photo. I just checked my TIR and “below” as you can see is 0%. So definitely compression. My usual TIR is about 95%.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.7 this morning, did a little recovery run yesterday and had yoga in the evening.

@Lanny and @rebrascora - thank you for your donations, really appreciated.

@Pattidevans - sorry to hear you have Covid, I hope you start to feel better soon.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.7 today xx


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg The fact that your hypo hasn't recorded on your TIR stats will be that that hour you were in the red is not enough to register 1% when up against all the hours in the past 7 days when you were in range or high. It should have recorded on the low glucose events log though. Have you checked that? 
The reader can't differentiate between an actual low and a compression low if that is what you are suggesting.

My take on it would be that your food got stuck in your stomach due to your constriction and was slow to be digested and the glucose was delayed in being absorbed as a result so the remaining on board insulin took you down and then the food eventually released it's glucose to bring you back up or your liver responded or probably a combination of both. 

Wouldn't you think they could fit a stent to open up that bit of your gut, to help improve flow through it like they do with blood vessels.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8. Foul wet morning - supposed to clear up later but the view SSE is obscured by thick cloud. Really looking forward to potential 70mph winds over the next few days. Hope things improve by end of March when Peachy's foal is due. No playing outside today - have a rendezvous with a good book. Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 5.3 for me first thing this morning, but I dozed off until now. Must've needed the sleep. 

Dez


----------



## janw

A pretty pleasant 6.0 this morning. 
I'm thinking this itchy, blotchy rash thing might be a side effect of my changing to a sugar free caramel syrup for my coffee, it is the only major change I have made recently - so am going to give it a miss for a few days and see what happens. 
Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg The fact that your hypo hasn't recorded on your TIR stats will be that that hour you were in the red is not enough to register 1% when up against all the hours in the past 7 days when you were in range or high. It should have recorded on the low glucose events log though. Have you checked that?
> The reader can't differentiate between an actual low and a compression low if that is what you are suggesting.
> 
> My take on it would be that your food got stuck in your stomach due to your constriction and was slow to be digested and the glucose was delayed in being absorbed as a result so the remaining on board insulin took you down and then the food eventually released it's glucose to bring you back up or your liver responded or probably a combination of both.
> 
> Wouldn't you think they could fit a stent to open up that bit of your gut, to help improve flow through it like they do with blood vessels.


The hypo has registered on the log, I also checked back and it’s less than a week ago when I was woken three times with a hypo, but they didn’t show as being in the red. Last night/this morning is the first time I’ve actually had a red line on the graph! Does that mean I was really hypo? Oops! Naughty me ignoring it. 
I agree it’s the food getting stuck, I’m really struggling with knowing what to eat and/or how much. Since I was in hospital, Nov 2020, my portions have got smaller and smaller. I’m very careful about my food choices too. Re the stent, an op was mooted at my admission but their concern was more scarring therefore more adhesions. I’ve definitely got worse instead of better. Docs appointment I’m now thinking.


----------



## Leadinglights

Elenka_HM said:


> Actually that's where I am from: Spain
> 
> So, most people has the father's surname as the first surname and the mother's one as the second (although this days people can choose to change the order). Then, when you have a child you give them your first surname. If I was married, the baby would have my husband's first surname and then my first surname.
> 
> An example, if the dad is called Pepe Garcia Gómez and the mum is Maria Martinez Moreno, the kid can be Juan García Martínez. I hope that helps, my explanation may be confusing


My father's sister who was the eldest has the names of both her grandmothers surnames as 2nd and 3rd Christian names, they must have run out of ideas when it came to him as he only had one name and even then it would be regarded as s shortened name Harry rather than Harrold.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone

At 7:05 my BG was 10.2 so just 0.2mmol above target. 11.0u tresiba taken.
BG hadn't changed much 3 hours later at breakfast time which was 10:05 and BG was 10.3

I hope everyone has a good day . After today I've got 3 week days before we break up for half-term.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 it was for me..

Looking forward to rehearsal today but first job is to de clutter the car ready for MOT tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'8 today. 
I had a coffee with cream at work, which reminds me of @rebrascora  . Not my thing but you can't know until you try.


----------



## Robin

Martin.A said:


> Couple of named storms coming in this week I gather so not looking to get much better any time soon.


Someone just said to me 'I wish they wouldn’t give them names, it just encourages them!'


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> The hypo has registered on the log, I also checked back and it’s less than a week ago when I was woken three times with a hypo, but they didn’t show as being in the red. Last night/this morning is the first time I’ve actually had a red line on the graph! Does that mean I was really hypo?


Regarding the previous instances,that's happened to me.  I think if it only drops to 3.9 or below for a few seconds then it may not record it, I've also had the warnings when it's saying I am there, but in fact stopped just short of being that low.  As @rebrascora says though, it won't show on TIR if it's less than 1% of the time over 7 days.


----------



## Gwynn

Just a minor update.

1. The prescription for my eye drops for operation recovery was messed up by the doctor which I discovered today. Last week I gave them my discharge letter and ordered the defined required meds. I rang the pharmacist today and discovered that the GP had prescribed just one of the two required medicines. I rang the GP reception and they confirmed the error and promised to rectify the mistake asap. Not very impressed. Eyesight is important. That's the second prescription the GP has mucked up. The previous one was a life long, life preserving med that had been refused!! They appologised in person that time. That one was odd because I had been on the required med ever since my brain surgery and there is no way I could live without it.

Careless, simply careless

And

I noticed that my blood pressure had been elevated across three portions of the graph from all the health data I have recorded from the start of my diabetes journey. Three portions elevated (for several weeks) and the remainder in the normal range.

I tried to cross corellate with all the other data graphs I have but could not identify anything that might be responsible. Then I realised that because I do think that I drink plenty of fluids I had not bothered to plot a graph for that but suspected that that might be responsible. So this morning I did just that, plotted the graph, and the corellation was as bold as could be!!! Less fluid = slightly higher blood pressure into the elevated range. Blindngly obvious in hindsight except that I really did think I had been drinking enough. An assumption not borne out by the facts. 

It is so easy to assume things and come to the wrong conclusions. Whoops. 

All sorted now so I will see if the normal trend continues now that my eye is now focussed on fluid intake too!


----------



## Pattidevans

Nasty wet and rainy here too!

9.7 at 9 am, not surprising really and I did sleep for 11 hours which is good.  Feel a bit more lively today - I must be as I am actually contemplating tackling a pile of ironing that I have been putting off since last Wednesday.... when I can be bothered to get dressed LOL!  Already had Test and Trace on the phone who wanted to know where I have been for the last week, but not who I have been with.

@Elenka_HM thank you very much for your very concise explanation!  I felt it was rude to ask back in the 1960s.  Plus I was very impressed with some of my friends' very long christian names such as "Maria de las Nieves" (Maria of the Snows).  

@freesia - hope you are less tired today and generally better than you were.

@Martin.A regarding the possibility of Anaemia - have they tested you for B12 deficiency?  If they have can you get a number off them?

@gll - love the tale of the snap game!

Stay well and dry everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

@Pattidevans you are very welcome! It's cool to see that people are interested in learning   And yeah, there are sooo many combinations of double names, specially with Maria, Jose or Juan (our Mary, Joseph and Johns). 

Hope your Covid is not too bad and ends soon. Take care xx


----------



## eggyg

Martin.A said:


> I had a girlfriend whose father was Polish. Her surname was Linda. Caused all sorts of confusion.


As long as her first name wasn’t Linda too!


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. My results do show my B12 level to be abnormal, but it's because it's high not low. The borderline anaemia was because of my red blood cell count and haematocrit.
> 
> Martin


Oh, I just wondered as I have pernicious anaemia but it took a fair time before they thought my B12 was low enough to treat.  I feel much better now it is treated with injections every 8 weeks.


----------



## Leadinglights

Benny G said:


> Made it to the morning cafe thread, just in time to beat the afternoon bistro rush.
> 3 coffees last night, an ill-judged late night whipped cream snack. What did I expect?
> Crawled back down to a level 6.9 in the morning.
> 
> A break in the weather today, use it or lose it
> 
> View attachment 20099


Made it to the morning cafe thread, just in time to beat the afternoon bistro rush.
Reminds me of a Bristow cartoon in the London Evening Standard (about 1970ish) where he over sleeps and says something to the effect Oh no its the late brigade then says Holy Mackerel, it's the Christmas shopping crew.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> Someone just said to me 'I wish they wouldn’t give them names, it just encourages them!'


Next one's called "Dudley". Let's hope he lives up to the first half of his name.


----------



## freesia

Ooooh! Just got wordle in 3!


----------



## Leadinglights

Benny G said:


> For you @Leadinglights
> 
> View attachment 20107
> 
> Exciting tea times of yesteryear


Thank you.
They were absolutely brilliant, there was one very funny one involving a girlie calendar as I recall.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Ooooh! Just got wordle in 3!


I got in three today in about two minutes. Unlike yesterday’s all morning job! 
Youngest daughter was very annoyed today as she didn’t get it as she’d never heard the word before. I said what? You’ve never heard the word aroma ( I’m assuming everyone has done it now), she said what? She had a different word! Agora. Apparently there was two words today depending on which website you were using. The rest of the family use NY Times, she was still using the original. Very sneaky. She’s livid as she’s lost her streak.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 8.4  Actually pleasantly surprised with that.

Booster was yesterday afternoon and while I don't feel dire, I don't feel awesome either. Will just chill out today mainly. I do need to go look after the little cheat...I mean my adorable little great nephew for a couple of hours later on (we will stick to jigsaws I think).

Another medication shuffle was put in place yesterday so we will see how successful that is. Wont really make any assumptions of effectiveness until booster stuff has cleared my system.

Have a great day peeps


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## harbottle

4.7 for me, and the dental implant procedure yesterday was fine.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 7.9 today. Am way behind on reading posts so will catch up later. Have a good day x


----------



## Kopiert

6.4 this morning.  It a bad way to start the day.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 for me today!

That was with a finger prick today though. My libre has started reading a bit low and logging a couple of random hypos that I haven't had but it has been working it’s way loose since the grading on Sunday so I wonder if that could be to blame?

I’m going to try holding out until the weekend at least to see if it sorts itself out and if not, I’ll have more time to replace it - too busy this week!

Have a good day all


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5 for me. Hope everyone has got everything battened down.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.8 today 

think we’re in for a wet & windy day today 
stay safe everybody


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Still in the double figures.  Rubbish day yesterday too. Been very stressed since Mum passed but at least I can now stay in the bungalow and won't be on the streets! Why it took so long to make a decision I'll never know. Been feeling a bit iffy all year, culminated in not feeling great yesterday. I'm used to arm and chest stuff but my jaw wouldn't stop aching and was scaring me so called doc and he said go hospital and get checked out so did but I only stayed four hours, when it went from 3 hour wait to 4 hour wait and then later to a 7 hour wait I gave up and didn't wait for the ecg and bloods. I just need to get this damned weight off and get my bs down again. Famous last words.

Have a good day all. Wild and windy out there.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 here.

@Ditto I’m so sorry to hear about your mum. And I hope you’re feeling better today. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8

Blood pressure ok

Nothing to do today, ahh, go fetch some meds for my eyes after the GP cocked up the prescription. And... look after my wife, make sure everything is as stress free for her as possible.

Have a great day today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.7 and has been since 1am with alarms going off all night and no amount of glucose bringing it up. Hopefully it will go up in time for work.

The last few days have been odd, low in the morning going to double figures by the time i get to work, staying in the 9s and 10s all day until i get home when it drops again. Stress maybe????

Windy here atm. Stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. An indoor day sorting my filing, I think. I'd no idea the original Wordle site was still going, @eggyg , I've got mine saved on my home screen, and it just took me to the NYT site automatically the other day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6, a nice change after the last couple of days. In fact I struggled keeping my numbers up yesterday! I was munching Kendal Mint Cake at 11.20pm last night after a stubborn 5.2 dropped to 4.8 even after a bedtime snack. Looking at the graph it hardly budged my BGs and I’ve wiggled along the bottom all night like one of @rebrascora fizzy wiggly worms! 

Think after a quick trip to Aldi to top up the cupboards for the farmers’ children coming tomorrow, I’ll be mostly hunkering down hiding from Dudley! He’s here already, just warming up for his big performance later this afternoon. BBC weather website is definitely undermining him, and says it’s just a fresh breeze at the moment! I’ve already picked my potted Christmas tree up twice since I got up! 

Have a good day, batten down the hatches and fill your pockets with rocks, if you do have to venture out!


----------



## Lanny

I’m so sad to hear about the passing of your mum @Ditto


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. An indoor day sorting my filing, I think. I'd no idea the original Wordle site was still going, @eggyg , I've got mine saved on my home screen, and it just took me to the NYT site automatically the other day.


Same here, saved on my iPad. Daughter said she just kept refreshing the page she originally started it on. She’s changed it now so fingers crossed we all get the same word today. It was confusing the heck out of us all yesterday! Eldest daughter woke me up at 6.45 with her results! I wait until after breakfast, can’t concentrate when I’m hungry.


----------



## rayray119

10.7 looks like I might need to do a background test at some point. However I in know a correction did work last night because I woke up and I was in range. I changed cartridge today. I don't when ill be available to a background test.


----------



## Sugarcoated

I am usually 5.6 in the morning


----------



## rayray119

I had moved about a bit before testing though


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 For me this morning.  


eggyg said:


> I’ll be mostly hunkering down hiding from Dudley! He’s here already, just warming up for his big performance later this afternoon.


I just imagine Lenny Henry saying _"Storm Dudley" _and it doesn't sound so bad! 

Stay safe and well everyone, wherever you are.

Dez


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all.  5.8 here.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - Same as @Sitosea with 5.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.2 today xx


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.9 For me this morning.
> 
> I just imagine Lenny Henry saying _"Storm Dudley" _and it doesn't sound so bad!
> 
> Stay safe and well everyone, wherever you are.
> 
> Dez


That’s exactly how we’ve been saying it!


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis!
6.3 today for me.


----------



## Lucyr

7.3 at 4am, 7.5 at half 8. Feeling pretty alright, taken painkillers to prevent headaches when i start work but didnt wake with a terrible head as i have lately.


----------



## Robin

Martin.A said:


> Discovered last night that my passport expires in May so planning a trip into town later to get a new photo done. Meanwhile the sun's just broken through so hopefully things aren't going to be as bad as it looked earlier.


I got mine done at Timpsons recently. It was so hassle free, they just give you a code to enter on the online Passport form, no uploading or anything needed. I got my new passport in 5 working days.
*I don’t have shares in Timpsons, and I’m sure other photo companies do the same. It’s just that our local branch is always really helpful whatever you’ve gone in there for.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

a huge 10 for me today,  I know I am still eating way to many carbs.  Hope you all stay safe from Storm Dudley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> a huge 10 for me today,  I know I am still eating way to many carbs.  Hope you all stay safe from Storm Dudley.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


You’re allowed @Grannylorraine  Let’s just call it your recovery carbs after your Cancer UK run!


----------



## rebrascora

A naughty 3.5 for me this morning and that was after 2JBs for a 3.0 at 5.30am.... both Libre readings. If I could have been bothered to finger prick, I am pretty sure neither were actual hypos as Libre always exaggerates  . First one might have been 3.8 at a push but not overly concerned at that. The important thing is that I woke up and treated it. Obviously I need to dial back the Levemir by half a unit tonight or maybe more depending upon what I get up to today. Should have been trimming MeMe's hooves.... the last of the 4 today but not in the mud, wind and rain thankyou!

I have retinal screening tomorrow morning at 8.45am so it will be an early start to walk along there in plenty of time.

Stay safe everyone in this wild weather.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.. like just about everyone else we are in the teeth of a gale with slanting rain.  There probably be shipwrecks and such, with Cornish folk waiting on the cliffs to capture they barrels of brandy washed ashore, afore they revenue men get there. ’Andsome.

9.7 this morning on waking.  Don’t suppose it’ll normalise until the lurgy is over.  Not too bad this morning (thank you @Martin.A).  Cold symptoms mostly gone as of yesterday, but at 7pm last night felt like someone had hit me with a sledgehammer of wearyness.  Much brighter this am, but not going to do much.  I have some research to do online for a holiday later in the year (things to see, places to visit, restaurants etc all part of the fun).

Sorry to hear about your mum @Ditto and hope you feel better soon.

 Here’s to everyone surviving Dudley without damage.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me it was.

Looks like I may well be walking back from the garage after dropping the car off as Dudley is getting into full swing round here.

Nevermind, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 6'7 today. I have the day off and had the idea of going somewhere nice, but the weather is not good :/ so I will try to get some exercise at home, read and maybe later go to a pub which does jam sessions on Wednesdays, with some of my housemates. We went two weeks ago and it was cool. 

I have a question about post meal readings. I don't usually test after meals, but yesterday I did after a carb heavy one. 2 hours after the food I got a 10. That's not super high, just the top of my target range, but was quite a jump from my pre-meal reading. But I tested again one hour later and it was back in the 5s. I didn't do anything in thar hour, was sitting with my computer, so it was not exercise bringing it down. Should I worry about that 10 then?


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning, 6'7 today. I have the day off and had the idea of going somewhere nice, but the weather is not good :/ so I will try to get some exercise at home, read and maybe later go to a pub which does jam sessions on Wednesdays, with some of my housemates. We went two weeks ago and it was cool.
> 
> I have a question about post meal readings. I don't usually test after meals, but yesterday I did after a carb heavy one. 2 hours after the food I got a 10. That's not super high, just the top of my target range, but was quite a jump from my pre-meal reading. But I tested again one hour later and it was back in the 5s. I didn't do anything in thar hour, was sitting with my computer, so it was not exercise bringing it down. Should I worry about that 10 then?


Probably not something to be too concerned about, but you could try prebolusing a little earlier before your meal to stop the spike going so high. So if you injected your bolus insulin 10mins before you ate, try 15mins or if you did 15, try 20mins next time.  I imagine at 1 hour, your levels may well have been quite a bit higher, but then it can depend on the meal and how quickly or slowly you digest it. Fatty foods like pizza or pasta with a creamy sauce are known for delayed release, in which case prebolusing earlier might cause you to hypo before the glucose from the food hit your blood stream. 
To me good diabetes management is all about experimenting to find out what works for you, but I am sure your nurse will be more than happy that your levels are back into range by your next meal and not worry too much what happens in between. *When you get Libre*, (I have highlighted this because it used to be IF but the new NICE guidelines mean all Type 1s should get it on prescription) it will give you a better insight into after meal spikes and enable you to manage/minimize them much better, but it is more difficult when you are limited to finger pricking, so plenty of time to work on that when you have better tech to help you.


----------



## TinaD

Dudley bending the bushes and big tree branches but only expected to hit 47mph today (BBC) or 50mph (Met). Eunice looks a tad worse with wind 60 - 77 depending on which met forecast one wants to believe. That might get a few of the trees rocking. The Met, gloomy barstewards, prophesy the joys of hail for Friday. Flood warnings on the Towy area but not the Teifi - so far. Looks a fine time to hibernate.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Thanks for your reply @rebrascora ! My diabetes doctor did tell me I could get Libre soon, I hope we'll talk about that in my next appointment in March. I am sure it will give me plenty of useful information. For now I prefer to stick to my nurse suggestions of testing before meals, plus sometimes before exercise and the occasional food experiments. I have a lifetime to live with this so trying to take it easy in this early days. 

I don't bolus at all yet, I am taking basal insulin and that seems to be enough at the moment. I know this will change at some point and have the Novorapid ready in the fridge. They told me to call if I see a rise in my BGs, otherwise we'll discuss it in March. The doctor said I could have a bolus for particular meals like pizza or pasta,  "let's say, 3 units" but without carb counting or knowing my ratios I wouldn't do that. This doctor is lovely but it sounds a bit dangerous to give this random bolus advice, to be honest


----------



## rebrascora

@Elenka_HM You clearly have your head screwed on and know what you are doing, which is great! 
Not using bolus insulin puts a whole new spin on the situation and clearly without that you can't do anything about the spike after meals other than restrict carbs which shouldn't be necessary as  Type 1, so just keep doing what you are doing and don't worry about it at this stage. You will cross these bridges when you come to them.


----------



## Lanny

Eesh!  Just saw the 1pm news & there’s an even worse storm coming more or less right after Dudley! Storm Eunice & it’ll hit Cornwall & the south west first but, in NI & Scotland on the outskirts of the eye that’ll bring bluzzards & heavy snow! Time to batten down the hatches! There’s amber warnings here, Causeway Coast, for Dudley from 2pm with no trains here & in Scotland! Hope everyone gets home safely if they’re out before public transport stops!


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning. Another night of little sleep, so "lost my morning" instead and never got to coffee morning - mind you it's a blowy old one out there today, with more to come the next couple of days or so.... not meant to see much of Dudley, but Eunice is another story.... got a warning for high winds, potential for falling this and that plus a danger to life, thanks Eunice old pal.
No plans to go anywhere. Stay safe everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

AAArrggghh!
We lost power for about an hour earlier. 
Everything back to normal, apart from blaady Hive Home Hub which refuses to reset or recognise any smart devices. I've just threatened it with a big hammer and strangely enough it's working again.
O tempora, o mores!


----------



## Lily123

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> AAArrggghh!
> We lost power for about an hour earlier.
> Everything back to normal, apart from blaady Hive Home Hub which refuses to reset or recognise any smart devices. I've just threatened it with a big hammer and strangely enough it's working again.
> O tempora, o mores!


Oh no!


----------



## freesia

Well, Storm Dudley is hitting here atm. Trees are blowing wildly and the wind is noisy on the windows. A night for staying in you would think? Nope, i'm off out for a meal with work colleagues. It won't be a late one though.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 4.2


----------



## harbottle

Another 4.7 for me, and I’ve realised running low on strips!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a lovely day everybody


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. Another stubborn late sixes. 6.8 this morning.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 10.6 after a big spike overnight (caused by the meal out, even though i thought i'd bolused enough and was well within target at bedtime) needing a 3u correction. Now dropped to 8.7 and dropping. 

Still windy here. I hope you all managed to survive Storm Dudley without any issues. Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here.
Had one of 'those' conversations with my hairdresser yesterday, when it transpired that she’d never realised I had diabetes. (she’s been cutting my hair for 30 years') 'But you’re not fat…' Gave her a gentle explanation. To be fair, with all the stuff in the papers, I’m not surprised that’s the message she’s picked up.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this calmer morning, for the time being. 4.7 just before lifting my head off the pillow and getting up. That’s a low one for me, my first thought, “ woohoo, won’t need to wait an hour before I eat”. Unfortunately, once I’d been to the loo and toddled downstairs it had risen to 5.9!  I also had another low BG alarm at 1am! 3.8, two minutes later, 5.1! No red line. I got such a blooming fright I didn’t know what was going on and my heart raced for ages afterwards. Libre 2 new advertising campaign. “ Feel safe through the night with our low BG alarm, reduce the risk of hypos which may harm you. Oh, but by the way you might have a heart attack when the alarm goes off as it’s so bleeding loud!” Catchy?

Survived Dudley now awaiting a whirlwind, three of the grandkids arrive at 9.30, another later on in the day, all staying overnight, and then baby Zara  arrives 8.30am tomorrow morning for her usual Friday daycare. All five, all day! 

Might see you tomorrow. Have a fabulous wind free day, if you can. We won’t, I’ve made cauliflower soup for our lunch!


----------



## rayray119

9.3 for me today which is much better. even though I did do a correction in the evening.  it did go also go down further over night was 6.2 at 4 in morning.  but I think this morning I just discovered the reason why I;ve been running high.


----------



## Lanny

07:54 BS 8.5 Ok. Not as low yesterday & it’ll back to normal bolus now!  In fact cycle is almost done so, in liu of that I’m sticking tresiba back up at lunchtime today as it takes effect in a couple of days time I’ll need it: gotten the hang of the slow changing tresiba now; says I until there’s egg on my face!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Dudley started to hit around 14:15 yesterday & is still wailing outside! Eunice was forecast, on yesterday’s after 1pm news weather, to hit tomorrow in the south west, for a change, with blizzards for NI & Scotland SOOOHHHHHH, we’re still, those of us “up north” are getting the worse of it! 

I just hope there’s no storms when going out to a face to face diabetic review at the Causeway Hospital next Thursday? Two Hands Together Pleading emoji!


----------



## Fagor

6.2 
From a low of 3.5 overnight. And much better than the 12+ last couple of days, when too many BGs over 12.
Small change in BI seems to have big effect sometimes.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 on the left 8.6 on the right, I choose the left and no idea why so high. Been nuts at work, back to over 100 dictations etc etc but finished now until next week. Shopping, washing and cleaning today - I know how to live it up lol. Have a good day all x


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> no trains here & in Scotland!


There were still trains running further up North in Scotland, Aberdeen-Inverness etc xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And here's one I produced earlier! 


Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.8 here

Hoping the eliquid ordered on Monday will arrive today as can't stop coughing with the one I'm vaping just now which is really starting to hurt my throat, it has AP in which I seem to be sensitive to and the others I have here also contain it    xx


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, 8.4 here. Had a really bad headache day yesterday, it’s proving such a struggle to get back to work (on a pc all day). Didn’t really get any sleep either. 

Ah well, going to try taking a couple of breaks today, one fairly long as I have a diabetes appointment. I didn’t make it and it’s with someone I’ve not seen before so not entirely sure who it is / what will happen in it.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 for me. And a positive covid test yesterday. 
Feel pretty much fine though tbh.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - Same as @goodybags with 7.1. 

Congratulations on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 

This morning at 7:19 BG was 7.3. 11.0u tresiba done.

Yesterday morning at 7:08 BG was 11.5. 11.0u tresiba done.

Hope everyone has a lovely day today


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.9 for me so a bit of improvement.  Managed a run yesterday evening with the group which was not too bad, but I don't think the wind was as bad here as some places.  

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congrats on your HS

@ColinUK - sorry to hear you have tested positive, hope your symptoms stay mild.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. An unexciting 5.7. No damage from Dudley, just a brisk breeze this a.m, not too cold, dry and the odd patch of blue sky. Hope everyone it equally good fettle. Fingers crossed for Friday.
 Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was 5.6 for me.

Currently in car outside our drummer's house waiting for him to get ready. Then Bradford for some green screen video shooting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 

It looked quite sunny at 8am so I ventured out. Gee, it was very cold, very blustery. I only managed 47 minutes on the beach. Exhausted now.

BG 5.0 on the nose (so to speak)

Just completed a minor update to the App. Keeps me interested and busy.

I might do some tiny chocolate Easter eggs for my daughters daughter for when they next come visiting.

Have a great day of peace between the storms. Hmmm


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Currently a mild breeze and sun with patchy cloud here in Cornwall.  Gale force winds of 80mph forecast for tomorrow at 7am.

7.8 at 8:30 am though at 5 am it was 6.1... up to 8.8 now, so I think a correction may be on the cards soon.

Day 5 Covid test still showing positive, but I think the worst is over and it wasn't that bad!  @ColinUK, sorry to hear of your positive test, hope the syptoms will be mild.  We've all  lived in fear of the thing for so long, thank heavens that the Govt did one thing right i.e. ensured  the vaccinations and boosters were on offer, so that our fears aren't realised.

@Lucyr - sending hugs.  So sorry your problems aren't over.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HS!

@khskel break a leg!


----------



## Lily123

Sorry to hear that you’ve still got Covid @Pattidevans and sorry to hear about your positive test @ColinUK 

80mph winds expected here tomorrow as well - I’m going to visit a friend who lives on a boat tomorrow as well


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! I was at 6'3 when I woke up. 
Tonight I plan to go to a nice bar with a friend. They have great cocktails, I don't usually miss sugary drinks but when I go out I feel quite limited in my drink choices. Usually just soda+cordial or diet coke. I'll probably get one of those and look jealously at every fancy fruity cocktail around


----------



## gll

Morning  7.5 for me (yes meter was correct) 

Had a spikey day yesterday (with and without food) but felt pretty crappy and ended up back in bed for the afternoon. Feeling okay today, just sore arm and a wee bit sleepy 

@Kaylz im like that with loads of e-liqs too. Stick to what I know now 
@ColinUK fingers crossed you stay feeling good
@Pattidevans hope you continue to improve
@Lucyr sorry the headaches are still kicking your butt 
@MeeTooTeeTwo YaY on the HS


----------



## janw

6.8 this morning, must have been the oatcake I nibbled on at silly o'clock in the morning during yet another disrupted night - it has to get better soon!
Have a good day, though half of it has gone by already


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> @Kaylz im like that with loads of e-liqs too. Stick to what I know now


that's part of my issue, I don't know shop bought eliquids very well, I used to mix my own but stopped at the beginning of the pandemic as my hands couldn't take the pain so run out of the many litres I had mixed and feel like I'm a newbie to vaping again lol, I've got a mate on Facebook (through the mixing groups) that has made a litre of a favourite custard recipe of mine and he posted 200ml of it yesterday so at least I know I've something on the way that won't bother me, I can only tolerate AP at 0.1% tops in a mix and the way this liquid is bothering me it's more like 0.5% in it!    xx


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

6.2 today.

Feeling a bit down about diabetes today so might be a bit quiet on here.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> that's part of my issue, I don't know shop bought eliquids very well, I used to mix my own but stopped at the beginning of the pandemic as my hands couldn't take the pain so run out of the many litres I had mixed and feel like I'm a newbie to vaping again lol, I've got a mate on Facebook (through the mixing groups) that has made a litre of a favourite custard recipe of mine and he posted 200ml of it yesterday so at least I know I've something on the way that won't bother me, I can only tolerate AP at 0.1% tops in a mix and the way this liquid is bothering me it's more like 0.5% in it!    xx


You shove custard in your vape?! 
Birds Original or do you whip up a proper one from scratch?


----------



## ColinUK

sg295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 6.2 today.
> 
> Feeling a bit down about diabetes today so might be a bit quiet on here.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


When you want, if you want, we’re here to listen and support.


----------



## ColinUK

I’m feeling fine. 
Bored with the inability to go out but fine. 
Oddly my piercing is sore today and bled a tiny bit when cleaning it but not enough to warrant a trip to either the piercing studio or the doctor. 
And thank you for the well wishes. 

I’m thankful for the double vaccine and booster that’s for sure.


----------



## freesia

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS
@ColinUK i hope your symptoms stay mild
@Pattidevans sorry you're still testing positive. Hopefully not for much longer
@sg295 we have all had those days. Rant or moan on here if you need to, we're here to listen.


----------



## Lanny

Just to let you lovely lot on this thread know, I’m taking a break from the forum: it’s not such a friendly place anymore other than on this thread; I’ve had all I can take at the moment of people jumping down my throat when I post things elsewhere! I don’t know when I’ll be back but, I’m doing ok & just need a break!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Just to let you lovely lot on this thread know, I’m taking a break from the forum: it’s not such a friendly place anymore other than on this thread; I’ve had all I can take at the moment of people jumping down my throat when I post things elsewhere! I don’t know when I’ll be back but, I’m doing ok & just need a break!


I will miss you whilst you are gone @Lanny <3 I always find your posts so interesting and entertaining  I'm sorry that you have been made to feel unwelcome by some, that is not what this forum is about  Take care, and please come back when you are ready {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today  Hope everyone stays safe from the storm   Just raining here currently.


----------



## Lucyr

13.2 this morning. Not sure why but it feels my pancreas is being more random lately.

Appt with the nurse at the GPs was fairly useful yesterday. Someone from my hospital clinic was there too. We stopped the ozempic as it doesn’t make any difference for me, and they as didn’t have any other suggestions of what to try, she will write to the people I’ve seen at the hospital to ask if I can get in any sooner than my next checkup. A statin was suggested but I said I’m not trying anything with side effects till I’m feeling better from the headaches.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.2 today 

hope we all are safe in the looming storm 
Its supposed to be a “normal“ work day for me 

take care everybody


----------



## Kopiert

6.7. Good morning. Very windy outside


----------



## Kopiert

@Lanny come back soon - maybe tomorrow?  Did you let her mods know?

@ColinUK i hope your symptoms are still mild. 
@Pattidevans i hope you are feeling better. Good luck with the storm. 

Nick


----------



## TinaD

No true FBG this a.m. - not only did I eat a baby belle at 0300 - but nipped out at 05.45 to feed pony/empty dog, collect forgotten garden chairs before pricking finger. 6.7 for what it worth. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## harbottle

5.7 for me!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Oddly seems less windy out there right now. Lull before...

BG very low this morning at 4.3. Strange.

Blood Pressure interesting. I had considered my slightly elevated BP might be due to two possibilities. 1. Not enough fluids during the day or, 2. Recent take up of plant sterols (natural statins). So, having increased fluids a little and having stopped the plant sterols my BP is consistently ok now (after a couple of settling days after stopping the plant sterols). I think I may have read somewhere that statins can cause slightly raised BP, so it was worth inverstigating. Early days though so it could all be just coincidence or some other factor I've not considered.

If it's not stormy here I may venture out to get some food. A very quick trip out. But if the storm picks I will stay indoors and keep safe.

App update yesterday took all day but was good, useful and kept me interested. Unfortunately that leaves me with little to do today....hmmmm

Have a great day today whatever you get up to

Sorry to hear you feel the need to have a break Lanny. We need to keep being as kind as we can to each other. Life is tough and getting tougher so the kinder we are to each other, the better.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 today. 

Snuck down without waking the grandchildren, I might get a wee bit peace to get my breakfast before they all start needing fed! Also baby Zara will be here at 8.30. A full and hectic day ahead and it’s looking highly unlikely that we will be able to run/walk/play some of their energy off outside! Don’t think it’s going to be so bad wind wise as down south but forecast sleet/rain all day, and cold. Take care out there everyone. 

@Lanny sorry you feel you have to leave us. There is an “ignore” facility you can use which is very helpful. Come back soon, we’ll all still be here. 

Stay safe folks ( and be kind) and I’ll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> Just to let you lovely lot on this thread know, I’m taking a break from the forum: it’s not such a friendly place anymore other than on this thread; I’ve had all I can take at the moment of people jumping down my throat when I post things elsewhere! I don’t know when I’ll be back but, I’m doing ok & just need a break!


Sorry to hear this!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.8 for me.

@Lanny, sorry you feel you need to take a break. I shall miss your posts. We all need to be kind to each other and i hope you'll be back very soon.

Be safe today everybody. If you have to go out, take care. Our school is still open so i'm off. Catch up later xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here half an hour ago. Was alarmed to see 8.4 with an upward arrow after I’d got up to go to the loo, but it was the Libre algorithm having a bit of fun, and five minutes later, it said, Ok, you win, you’re only 6.4.
Wind is picking up here, forecast to be at its worst around midday. Have moved the garden bench and some of the more top heavy plant pots into the garage.
Sorry to see you go, @Lanny , come back soon!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny we all need to take a break from things from time to time but know you’re loved and respected by many on this forum and you will be missed.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  2.9 here...it’s a real puzzler atm this diabetes lark.

@Lanny I’m gutted! I love your posts. I hope you can come back soon.

Ol’ Eunice is really starting to pace up n down out there (and we’re not even in the red zone, just outside)...hubby’s insisting on a quick once round the block with the grrrrrls, but I’m staying at home, thank you. I’ll be spending today trying not to worry about my mum who IS in the red zone.  Welsh class (on Zoom, phew!) will distract me. STAY SAFE folks.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
Symptoms now non-existent quite frankly. Actually finding myself with more energy than usual and my skin is glowing and I’m sleeping a little better. 

6.6 this morning. 

Apple cake is a little underdone in the middle and a little over on the edges so need to check the temperature of the oven and can’t find my oven thermometer. 
I’ll whip up a seed loaf at some point today as well I think. 

Stuck my head out the window and there’s not even the slightest breeze. I’m sure that will change.


----------



## SueEK

8.0 this morning aargh!! Still haven’t caught up on many posts, sorry if I’ve missed important things.
Blowing a storm here in Brighton, my recycling bin with a brick on top of it missed my car by centimetres. Stay safe everyone.
@Lanny so sorry to hear you need to take a break but we all understand. Personally I really enjoy your posts and you keep me entertained with your commentaries. Wishing you well and hope you feel you can come back very soon.  Take care of yourself xxx
Have a good day all xx


----------



## rayray119

7.7 for me thats much more like.  but being ill with diabetties  really is a pain


----------



## Gwynn

Well, that 'told' me...

I decided that as it wasn't raining and only slightly windy I would quickly venture out to the shop to get some food.

As soon as I reached for my coat all hell set forth out there. Rain, wild wind, you name it. I think it might have been a 'sign'.

So I am back on the settee (sofa?) With a nice hot cup of tea and it's not raining or windy in here 

I may venture out of the storm passes...


----------



## gll

8.9 for me. 

Got up to some snow outside here in Central Scotland. Rain and sleet forcast until lunchtime and then snow for the rest of the day pretty much. We aren't out today but son is off to work. Pretty sure he was hoping for us to be snowed in. He is loaded with a cold and cough and just wants to stay in his bed. LFT negative this morning for him so he's going to work . (update - boss is looking for jobs closer to home - phew)

Libre trial sensor will end Sunday and I was going to get more but kinda decided to hold off. I will give new med dosage a chance to work and if things are going downhill again I'll get another one then.
Kinda demented being woken up by high alarms all the time when I can't do anything about them. Its stressing out my daughter when I'm sleeping. Defo been worth doing 

Hope you all stay safe today <3

Hugs to everyone who is having a bad day and / or feeling rubbish x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5

The wind here is currently 23mph and is expected to get up to 80mph


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this morning. 
@Lanny I'm so sorry to hear your leaving us. Please make it as short a break as possible. All of us here on _this thread _will miss you. 

Dez


----------



## Kopiert

SueEK said:


> 8.0 this morning aargh!! Still haven’t caught up on many posts, sorry if I’ve missed important things.
> Blowing a storm here in Brighton, my recycling bin with a brick on top of it missed my car by centimetres. Stay safe everyone.
> @Lanny so sorry to hear you need to take a break but we all understand. Personally I really enjoy your posts and you keep me entertained with your commentaries. Wishing you well and hope you feel you can come back very soon.  Take care of yourself xxx
> Have a good day all xx


I bet that sea front is scary and beautiful in equal measure. I do like that part of the world.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 today so slight improvement, was going for a long run today as not working and supposed to be going away tom until Monday, so going to do some exercise from my Davina app later.  Currently gusty here, but bright, although the wind is expected to pick up here during the morning.

@Lanny  - I have been in that place too, now I generally stick to this thread, and very careful what else I post on. I love reading your posts.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rather close to the edge 4.3 . Must have been the excitement of miming the same song umpteen times yesterday. Must have a couple of hours footage of a 3 1/2 minute song. Let's see what backgrounds get edited in. 

Very quiet on the weather front here.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Seriously scary winds this morning.  I bet the sea is lashing over the tops of the 3 /4 story hotels on the front!  Neighbour has just rung to say she thinks the fence between us may be coming down.  Ugh... 7ft really solid wood.  We told her that her  fence on the other side behind her shed is worse, she can't see that from indoors but we can  from upstairs.  Not much we can do right now.

9.9 this morning.  Overcompensation from an earlier low I think.  Still testing positive for covid, but feeling really quite normal now.  Hubby is still negative.

@Lanny... so sorry to hear your news.  Chin up, we love you!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi all! 5'8 today. Having a chill day at home as I am in the red alert zone. So far it doesn't seem so bad but there are random bursts of strong wind. I woke up with a pain in my neck, not sure why.


----------



## RirisR

7.3 this morning, got up late today, very windy at 122 miles per hour at the needles
bins took a walk down the path not too bad for damage at this time hope everyone is OK


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone hope you're all ok . At 7:03 this morning BG was 6.8. 11u tresiba taken.

Hope you've all had a great day


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. 8.9 @ 6.53am for me, really pleased with that, not in double figures at last.  Must continue being sensible, get right back down. Very stressful week, ended up at A&E Wythenshawe twice this week due to shoulder/jaw pain and GP thought I might  be having a diabetic slow heart attack as apparently classic symptoms sans chest pain. I never knew that. So that was 3 hours and 7 hours sitting about waiting, agh. I was deemed okay but it has scared me, I did not like that jaw pain so I'm being good... only taken 6 years for the other shoe to drop.  What a numpty.

Hope nobody got blown away. Dire today wasn't it? 

(((hugs))) for Lanny.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## gll

Morning Folks. 12.7 but I think its a bit of FoF, 10 is probs about where I was at.   Overnight was rubbish according to libre and alarms going off didn't help much but was super stressed out (see further down the post.)

Well the promised snow of yesterday was pretty much an anticlimax, all that was on the ground yesterday melted and this morning there is a light dusting on the ground. A wee bit more forecast but not expecting it to come to much.

So occupational therapy called yesterday finally. We put in an application for a walk in shower for my daughter ages ago but that's them only just called back with an assessment date. (they did call to acknowledging the application but were so backed up with covid delays).
They will be out Tuesday to asses her etc. 
Could have done with it last night, her knee came out in the shower and she couldn't get out the bath/shower herself, even struggled myself to help her but luckily her brother was home so he could lift her leg up and clear the bath. What a nightmare for her, I mean I covered her with as many towels as I could but that's her brother  She has anxiety attacks when stuff like this happens so its a case of getting her to somewhere safe asap (feels very dizzy) and that's on top of the excruciating pain. Once I got her on her bed finally I took her BP and it was 120/106 . It did go back down to around 110/70 half an hour later after she had settled and got her into PJs with some help.
It just breaks my heart to see in some much pain and stress. Surgery can't come quick enough but even that could be a long wait. Who knows what the waiting list is looking like with backlogs because of covid.

No major plans for today, Son is still loaded with cold/cough and daughter will be super sore so lots of looking after them both I expect.

Hope the storms have passed you all by and everything and everyone is one piece x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’m a tad annoyed today. 5.1 whilst still prone. 5.3 when I got into the kitchen!  If I’d stopped and tested halfway down the stairs would I have got a 5.2?

Can’t believe I’m up so early as last night I was so tired I could barely speak. That’s what two days of  feeding/entertaining five grandchildren does to you. Love them to bits but it’s nice to wave them off. I worked out in the last two days I have served up 30 meals. Breakfast, lunch and tea, they’ve helped themselves  to snacks, Old Mother Hubbard’s got more food in than me!  Dudley and Eunice have nowt on the whirlwinds which are my grandchildren, and the house looks like a cyclone has hit!

Quieter day today, I hope. Have a great day all and I  hope everyone is safe and no damage occurred. We got away lightly up north, even the forecasted sleet didn’t arrive.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I’m a tad annoyed today. 5.1 whilst still prone. 5.3 when I got into the kitchen!  If I’d stopped and tested halfway down the stairs would I have got a 5.2?


Close enough, you get a special shiny star from me anyway. Just mind your fingers, the glue and the glitter haven't finished drying


----------



## sg295

Morning all, 

5.6 today - first time I’ve had a trip to the 5s for a little bit so that’s an improvement.

Not sure why I’m awake so early (probably still in school mode!) but going out for breakfast with friends this morning.

I have noticed that every time I go out to eat socially I am sick (I thought it was just me at first but it has become a pattern) and I think it’s because I get so anxious about injecting around new people  

Still at least I’ve worked out why it keeps happening and I just need to try and do something about it and speak with my team at my appointment on Wednesday so they can help me. Fingers crossed it won’t happen today!

Have a good day


----------



## goodybags

Good morning everybody 6.1 today

seems I still have to shed another couple of KG
to put my weight back as being overweight (rather than still obese)
I am just watching the news on TV about storm Eunice yesterday 

Take care everyone


----------



## Kopiert

Good Morning.

6.3 today, so not unhappy.
I hope everybody survived the storm.
Nick


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. All in one piece here, but may need to take hammer and nails round to daughter's when it stops raining long enough, she's higher up the Cotswolds than we are, and lost some fence panels and the felt from her shed roof. And a couple of roof tiles, but that’ll have to wait for a professional!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.8 for me, still hoping to get away today, have a steam train booked and walking with Alpacas on Sunday, so have to see if that get cancelled, but even if they do we are not at home and I am not cooking.

@eggyg - hope you have a restful weekend after looking after you grandchildren.

take care everyonr


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.9 for me this morning. First day of the holidays. Not much planned for today but have been invited to friends for a meal tonight so looking forward to that.

I hope you all managed through Storm Eunice without too much damage. Take care and have a good day today.


----------



## Fagor

4.9 today 
Down to 3.5 overnight, now seem to be around 4 overnight last couple of nights, before that around 13 despite QA correction. Diabetes is so perverse sometimes.


----------



## Bloden

Hi folks.  FINally, a decent 5.8 for me...the o/n drop was too big, but we can’t have everything we wish for!

Siarad Sadwrn (Welsh Saturday Chat) this a.m. on Zoom. Trying to get as much practice as poss in before June’s exam. 

I hope no-one’s got a major clear-up on their hands this morning. My one little daffodil has survived but the crocuses are looking worse for wear. Poor dabs!


----------



## harbottle

5.3 for me this morning… after a night out where I may have had a few alcoholic drinks (First time this year).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg here's what an actual one looks like.   


Hope all on here escaped unscathed from unnice Eunice yesterday.

Dez


----------



## mum2westiesGill

at 7:01 my BG was 8.3. 11u tresiba taken.

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today and wow what a day yesterday was, hope my caravan is still in situ!! Am amazed that the fences are still standing, my neighbour popped round and suggested I move my car out of the drive as he thought his fence was going to land on it, fortunately it didn’t.  Bright and sunny morning this morning, going out for breakfast, then into town to get my passport sorted and new glasses for hubby. Busy busy lol.
Hope everyone is safe and has electricity. X


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg here's what an actual one looks like.
> 
> View attachment 20136
> Hope all on here escaped unscathed from unnice Eunice yesterday.
> 
> Dez


Thanks Dez! I did wonder. 
Well done on yours. AGAIN!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.8 today

Well Bruce got home to find a delivery for me yesterday, the 200ml of eliquid that was supposed to be sent turned out to be 500ml!

@gll sorry to hear about your daughter and I hope she feels better soon, we didn't have any snow lie yesterday as ground was soaking before we saw any of it, it is forecast again today, our schools were only open half an hour and then it cleared up by 12 anyway! xx


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me, all quiet here now just a flag up for rain coming in, nice and sunny 
at the moment glad to have survived yesterday just the bins and door mat decided
to go for a walk, lucky really as it was really fierce here 122 at the needles


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
6.1 for me today. 
Last day of self isolation today by my calculations and can’t wait to get out into the wider world again.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.2

A tree got blown over yesterday just outside of the garden  . Luckily no one was hurt.

Congratulations on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## mage 1

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg here's what an actual one looks like.
> 
> View attachment 20136
> Hope all on here escaped unscathed from unnice Eunice yesterday.
> 
> Dez


Well done


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Morning all.
> 6.1 for me today.
> Last day of self isolation today by my calculations and can’t wait to get out into the wider world again.


I'm not questioning you but I'm sure you only tested positive a couple of days ago? Isn't it you have to have a negative on day 5 and 6 to end isolation early? I'm sure that's what it was xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.7 for no obvious reason. Very wet and blowy, 3 slates off roof, but 100m line of mature beeches, animals and polytunnel fine. Hope everyone survived unscathed.


----------



## gll

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg here's what an actual one looks like.


No shiny glittery home made star for you for being mean, just a reg one 
well done on the HS


----------



## freesia

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> I'm not questioning you but I'm sure you only tested positive a couple of days ago? Isn't it you have to have a negative on day 5 and 6 to end isolation early? I'm sure that's what it was xx


It counts from the first day of symptoms rather than the most recent positive test. 
Also tested negative today and yesterday afternoon. 
I am convinced symptoms started Thursday last week and peaked Friday/Saturday even though tests weren’t positive then. 
But here’s the NHS advice for England. 
xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Looks like we escaped the worst of the storm here. One Christmas tree in a pot blown over and that's it.

Must check meds box to see what needs to go in the prescription request. Other than that it's the usual excitement of Sainsbury's this aft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 

Very blowy yesterday. Quietened down today. Got out for a walk at 8am. It just started to rain as I got home 1.5 Hrs later. Rain has been getting steadily worse since then. So, good timing on the walk this morning.

Nothing much planned except cooking some chocolate cup cakes IF my daughter confirms they are coming to see us.

Woke at 4am this morning. Shut my eyes for a moment and it was 6am! What happened

BG 5.4. Slightly higher than normal but fine non the less


----------



## khskel

Benny G said:


> @khskel, I hope your green screen shoot went well.


We'll know when the video guy does the background and stitches it all together. Guitarist nearly brought a green guitar with him which would have looked very odd.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Back in the double figures 10.2 @ 6.17am but I could only get a tiny pinprick of blood out so I'm not sure it that's a true reading. I've noticed the less blood I can extract the higher my readings. 

Hope you are clear soon @ColinUK I was with a family friend for a week, she came to stay with me having Covid, and I didn't get it then I was with my sister on and off for a fortnight and didn't get it. Probably just jinxed myself now and will get it! I have been double jabbed and had a booster though so fingers x. Everybody keep wearing your masks. People are out there with Covid and not bothering to isolate, in/out of shops etc. I know this for sure, you can't be too careful. My lot are as in denial with Covid as with the D. 

Have a good day all x


----------



## silentsquirrel

Martin.A said:


> Now there's an expression I haven't heard in a long time!
> 
> Martin (Llanelli born & bred)


Nor me!  We lived in Risca in the 80s, poor dab common there.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, very wet and still windy.  At least the rain is washing away the 1" coating of salt from the back windows.  We couldn't see out of them yesterday!  Hubby was an absolute hero.  He went out in the wind and managed to reaffix the fence to the house wall between us and the neighbour with some long bolts.  Our fence is a great solid thing made of huge planks, not a lightweight fence panel thing.  It would have caused devastation had it come down.  It's built with gaps so the wind goes through, but our lovely neighbour has put a trellis on which sticks up a further half a meter and it's overgrown with her beautiful clematis and our passion vine.  It was acting as a sail, blowing around and loosening the uprights.

8.2 at 9 am... though it was 5.2 at 7 am and then dropped like a stone to 2.9 at 8 am when the alarm woke me and I obviously over-compensated with 2 dextrose, half a stem-ginger cookie and the last bite of skinny whip that was by the bed before dropping off again 'til 9am.

Not much to do today since I am still testing positive 7 days after the symptoms started.  Hubby still negative.  Might work myself up to the excitement of dusting downstairs!  Lucky you @ColinUK being able to end self-isolating.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congratulations on another HS!

@gll so sorry to hear about your daughter's pain.  Hope the assessment goes well on Tuesday.

@eggyg - hope you are recovering from the children.

@Grannylorraine have a good weekend away!


----------



## Michael12421

@silentsquirrel 

I lived in Risca too.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Michael12421 said:


> @silentsquirrel
> 
> I lived in Risca too.


Goodness!  We were there from 1985 - 1991.  Small world!


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.3 for me.
> 
> Looks like we escaped the worst of the storm here. One Christmas tree in a pot blown over and that's it.
> 
> Must check meds box to see what needs to go in the prescription request. Other than that it's the usual excitement of Sainsbury's this aft.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Devastation here too!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good mor...afternoon, people! I actually woke up earlier than planned, but I know if I get in the forum first thing in the morning I get trapped here . BG of 6,3.

My neck still hurts and ibuprofen is not doing much. I will try hot water later. We are now in yellow alert until 6 pm, I hope the wind is not too bad for my walk to work this evening. Definitely won't bother to take an umbrella!


----------



## gll

Elenka_HM said:


> if I get in the forum first thing in the morning I get trapped here


glad its not just me


----------



## janw

5.5 this morning when I got up, which was pleasing as BG readings were a tad higher than usual throughout yesterday, and was still 7.8 at silly o'clock this morning. Did feel a bit lightheaded though, so grabbed some tea with a tad of sugar and two slices of nimble toast - they helped. 
Daughter popped in with granddaughter this morning. She now has our MPV as the old car has a problem as engine light staying on - she is really old now, so we've got her back, will get her fixed hopefully but looking to buy another car we've spotted - yet to view with the storms, maybe early next week (they also do repairs, so might get two birds with one stone!) - our usual garage said they can't look at her for a fortnight. I am hoping to start driving again once we get a car on the road, couldn't change gears on MPV. but old and (possibly) new car are looking the same (same make anyway), so I'm itching to get back behind the wheel after almost 3 years "grounded". Let me outta here - Freedom beckons lol


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Sunday. 
6.5 here.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.6 fine

I really must get out and exercise today but it is very windy again. Yesterday saw snow, rain, wind. I am hoping today will be better weather wise. I did go out for a walk yesterday but it was too cold and I cut the walk short to 134 minutes !!! I was going to go for a very long walk but...

Yesterday I felt a bit 'down'. This morning I reminded myself that I have my eyesight back (amongst other blessings). Amazing how quickly I forget the good things and can get so quickly buried by life complications and stuff. I gave myself a good kicking this morning and now I feel much better. More balanced.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Back in the 6s with 6.2 today.

I ended up changing my sensor a few days early because it was coming off more and more and the readings seemed to be getting more out. 

I did the trick of letting it warm up before activating it and it seems to have worked beautifully! Hasn’t logged a single hypo reading yet, even though the last one logged a few I didn’t even have once it started coming loose so pleased with that!

Have a good day


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! Blood sugar of 6. Pretty stable lately in the 5 and 6s. 

I feel I am going a step back with injections. I was doing fine, just taking a deep breath and doing it. Now I take a deep breath, I stare at the needle, the needle stares back. Count down to three, tell myself it's just a second, I've done it many times...more staring at the needle. Don't worry, I don't skip any doses, I don't even take too long...but it's frustrating 
My new strategy in the morning is injecting before going to the toilet, so I have some urgency and don't take forever.


----------



## harbottle

4.9 this morning, despite forgetting to take my metformin yesterday and eating a meal at a restaurant that had potato in it.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, which is also what I was before bed, but Dawn has been doing her stuff and I was 5.3 at 4am. More strong winds and rain forecast for this afternoon, so no walking or gardening for me!


----------



## SueEK

7.7 this morning. Yesterday started off beautiful weather wise but soon became really windy and lashing rain. Managed to get my passport sorted and hubbys glasses chosen so all good. Nothing else of any interest to anybody to report lol. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## RirisR

Morning all 6.4 this am


----------



## rayray119

6.9 for e this morning(at first i thought it suggested it dropped a little over nibhg I think it was 8.6 but the 4 hours from my diner wasn;t quite up at that point and it still the written 2 they say) overislly I what now exactly what happened over night within a test in the middle of the night) yesterday only required one correction as well(which is progress obviously s I would prefer none)  I have been doing an extra half unit of my livermir on both ends(as I'm ill) on both ends maybe I should see how today goes and make call weather to revert back tonight


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.3, so close. 

The tail end of Eunice seems to have arrived in Cumbria. It’s wet and very blustery. No walks today. Just a chill out day in preparation for another busy week ahead. Steak and ale pie to make but that’s about it for us. 

Have a super Sunday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 4.6er here this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Martin.A said:


> Now there's an expression I haven't heard in a long time!
> 
> Martin (Llanelli born & bred)


Abertawe, me...isnit. 

Morning all. It’s filthy out there. And yesterday afternoon was just lovely - sunshine, blue skies... Looks like I’ll be cleaning today (the house is grubby!) not gardening. 5.8 for me.

I was the same at first @Elenka_HM - the stomach was fine but I dreaded jabbing in my thighs, so I just used my stomach for all my jabs. I can’t remember how I got over the thigh thing in the end, but I guess these things just take time.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## freesia

Good morning everybody. After a night in the 12s and a correction, i woke to a 9. All caused by going to a friends house for food, the food was amazing though, thoroughly enjoyed it and thats it for meals out for a while now.

@Gwynn when i feel down about things i try and think of three things that day that were good. It could be something as simple as a lovely sky, flowers, a quiet cup of coffee. I'd write them down and eventually you have a list of lovely things. Sometimes, just reading them can change your mindset just slightly. During lockdowns, myself and a friend messaged the three things to each other every day. It was surprising how reading something like that could make me smile.

@Elenka_HM you'll get there with the injections i know. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

6.0 for me 

Bread and rolls baked yesterday. Created the recipe all by myself! (Which might explain why they’re a little odd )

Have a good day folks and catch up with you after my walk. It’s freedom day for me!!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9 on a wet, windy, downright miserable morning. Spent hours yesterday trying to contact insurers without luck. Sick of canned music and assurances they will answer the call...So a day of rest for me and I will try again on Monday - no leaks but several slates off. Wishing you a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.8 today, but that will be the hot chocolate and brownie I ate for dessert last night.  Well things didn’t go according to plan, went on our steam train ride, very nice despite the rain, got to the pub we were supposed to be staying in, all locked up, tried phoning, no answer, checked for any texts, missed calls, emails etc, nothing.  Eventually we got a call to say they had had a power cut and would have to cancel our booking for last night, but should be ok for tonight but obviously couldn’t guarantee it, they seemed very surprised when I said cancel it as well.  Anyway tried finding somewhere else to stay actually in Tunbridge Wells, but everywhere we tried was booked, I am sure there was probably many smaller places available, but by this time  I was cold, tired and hungry, so decided to come home as it was now 5pm and we had nowhere to stay and no booking for a nice meal, luckily I managed to get a booking at the local Harvester to where we live so just hoped traffic would be on our side as we were less than 2 hrs drive from home.  So I thought sod it I am having a dessert.  

Not surprisingly we had a text and email from the Alpaca trekking farm to cancel today’s trekking trip, but at leas they had the decency to do it first thing this morning, they have offered us an alternative date but as hubby works shifts we had to decline, so we are currently trying to sort a new date with them on a Saturday when hubby is off and I have no plan.

all in all very disappointing weekend.  Trying to decide whether to put my running shoes on and go out for a long run instead as all my plans have gone wrong.

@ColinUK - pleased to hear you are free again, my daughter has just tested positive, we were supposed to be going to the theatre next Friday, together so hoping she is testing negative by then or that will be more plans down the drain.


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks *Freesia*, and that is exactly what I did this morning. Then I went out for a walk on the beach, wild, windy, a little rain, it was good to get the fresh air. 72 minutes, not bad. Felt great afterwards, a bit tired though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm saying nothing about today's Wordle!


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I'm saying nothing about today's Wordle!


Oh it’ll be worse than the “outcry” over caulk! I said to Mr Eggy, there’ll be a riot! 
All of our family group got it even if 3/5 didn’t know the word. We did of course coz we is old!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.6 for me.

A bit bleurgh out there. One end of the lane flooded above pavement level. Didn't risk it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bloden said:


> I was the same at first @Elenka_HM - the stomach was fine but I dreaded jabbing in my thighs, so I just used my stomach for all my jabs. I can’t remember how I got over the thigh thing in the end, but I guess these things just take time.


Thank you. For me it's a bit the opposite with thighs and belly, I find the legs a bit less "intimidating". I'm sure I will get over it eventually


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... filthy morning again here.  Looking at the bare trees across from the house, no less than three of them are adorned with different coloured rags of plastic.  It makes me sad,  that plastic won't degrade for years and it's too high for anyone to get it down.  What we are doing to this planet is shocking!

9.6 here this morning, down to 7.9 after a correction.  Control has gone to pot!  It could have been the lemon, prawn and pea risotto from last night, or the covid, but on the other hand control has gone downhill ever since the Omnipod.  It can't be that different from my old pump surely?  Has to be user-error.  Need to pull my socks up.

@ColinUK enjoy your freedom!  I am still testing positive... sigh.

Hubby did the Wordle at 1 minute past midnight.. it wasn't easy but surely it's a normal word?


----------



## gll

Morning all. around 10 for me going by libre so probably 11-12 ish (didn't bother with finger prick) 

Quiet day here today. Already had a catch up with some aussie friends online and now the boring housework and washing awaits me. Living the highlife here 

@Grannylorraine sorry the weekend was a bust 
@ColinUK  woo grats on getting out of covid jail  @Pattidevans may your release date be soon <3

Hope you all have a good day whatever you get up to.

(wrote this hours ago and got too distracted to actually post - wups )


----------



## janw

6.5 this morning - and it has probably gone up now that I've heard Wordle is a bad 'un today!!! Sigh 

Wow - I got it in 4!!! - Can't show it in full or colour though
Wordle 246 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... filthy morning again here.  Looking at the bare trees across from the house, no less than three of them are adorned with different coloured rags of plastic.  It makes me sad,  that plastic won't degrade for years and it's too high for anyone to get it down.  What we are doing to this planet is shocking!
> 
> 9.6 here this morning, down to 7.9 after a correction.  Control has gone to pot!  It could have been the lemon, prawn and pea risotto from last night, or the covid, but on the other hand control has gone downhill ever since the Omnipod.  It can't be that different from my old pump surely?  Has to be user-error.  Need to pull my socks up.
> 
> @ColinUK enjoy your freedom!  I am still testing positive... sigh.
> 
> Hubby did the Wordle at 1 minute past midnight.. it wasn't easy but surely it's a normal word?


It is a normal word but I must admit it took me a few times of saying it to myself before I clicked. I think seeing the words in uppercase always throws me. The uproar yesterday over “swill” made me laugh more than it did for “caulk” That’s a very normal word surely? 
It astounds me that people get the hump over losing their “streak” on Wordle rather than what’s going on in the real world. If they put their indignation into more pressing matters ie climate change, single use plastic, the underfunding of the NHS etc we might get something done.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> It is a normal word but I must admit it took me a few times of saying it to myself before I clicked. I think seeing the words in uppercase always throws me. The uproar yesterday over “swill” made me laugh more than it did for “caulk” That’s a very normal word surely?
> It astounds me that people get the hump over losing their “streak” on Wordle rather than what’s going on in the real world. If they put their indignation into more pressing matters ie climate change, single use plastic, the underfunding of the NHS etc we might get something done.


*Slight spoiler alert for Wordle fans.
Resting on my laurels this morning, got it in 3. I quite often don’t remember to think about doubled letters, but I'd got myself into a corner and it was the only word I could think of, so went for it. Asked my son, and he said he’d heard of the word, but had to dig into the recesses of his brain to think of it. What’s wrong with Swill? I immediately thought, pig swill, (perhaps that dates me) but I've heard people say 'just going for a quick swill' when they mean, going for a wash.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> *Slight spoiler alert for Wordle fans.
> Resting on my laurels this morning, got it in 3. I quite often don’t remember to think about doubled letters, but I'd got myself into a corner and it was the only word I could think of, so went for it. Asked my son, and he said he’d heard of the word, but had to dig into the recesses of his brain to think of it. What’s wrong with Swill? I immediately thought, pig swill, (perhaps that dates me) but I've heard people say 'just going for a quick swill' when they mean, going for a wash.


Exactly! But there was an online article from the Independent yesterday quoting some folks were saying it was a made up word! They were threatening to boycott Wordle. Oh bless them. I immediately thought of pig swill too. Swill your mouth out with mouth wash, I’d swill a bucket out after cleaning the floor and so on.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i think you haven't posted for a few days? Everything ok?


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> @rebrascora i think you haven't posted for a few days? Everything ok?


Oh, well spotted. Yes, it is unusual not to hear from her, hope everything is Ok, @rebrascora.


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Blowing a gale here. 10.9 @ 6.27am 

Hope the horses are okay in this dastardly weather @rebrascora


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Gwynn

Wow even stronger winds here today. I'd probably better not go out....

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.5 No prize today there then

Yesterday turned out to be brilliant. Ok my wife was a bit ruffled by the sudden surprise announcement that my daughter and family were coming over at very short notice, but did rally round.

I sparked into action and promptly made some vegan chocolate cupcakes with vegan icing (which everyone liked). When they all arrived we spent the day cooking this and that and chatting. Cooking .... Pancakes, sausage rolls, etc all vegan. Then we had a go at making chips in the Ninja Foodi too. First batch were ok. Second batch, where we actually followed the 'recipe' properly were great.

I had some little vegan chocolate presents that I had made for their little girl which went down a treat with her.

Me and their nervous dog seem to get on really well which is nice.

My wife and their daughter spent most of the day together playing this and that. It did my wife some real good too. She was so well by the end of the day!!!

All in all I would give the day 50 out of 10. I thouroughly enjoyed it all and it was so good to see everyone happy.

Today will be a quiet day except for the stormy winds battering the house right now. I hope it dies down soon.

Have a great safe day today whatever you do


----------



## SueEK

7.1 this morning after another very windy day yesterday. Work is a-calling so must dash. Enjoy your day all.
@Gwynn great to hear you had such a lovely day x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today 

sounds a tad windy again out there still this morning 
Have a great day


----------



## harbottle

Morning! A 5.0 for me. Stressful week coming with a software release to do.


----------



## TinaD

Morning - nothing good about it. Wind stronger than ever and too dark as yet to check the roof. Still dry, warm and dog and pony OK. BG 5.7. I gather we now re contending with Franklin and have Gertrude en route, Wishing everyone a calmer future. Seems as if "Boris"s dead cat has had kittens.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning. 6.4 today. The rail company telling me not to travel, so it looks lol like another day working from home.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today.
What I thought was the tail end of Eunice yesterday was/ still is actually Franklin. Very, very gusty. Rattled our old windows all night. Not cold though, weather station showing 7.4 degrees. It’s all suppose to be calming  down in a couple of hours and the sun is supposedly going to show a face. Fingers crossed we get out for a walk with Zara, we’ll go and see the quack quacks.

Have a fun Monday everyone. 

@TinaD think the next one is Gladys not Gertrude, whatever “ her” name though, I just hope that’s the last named storm for a while and we get some springlike weather very, very soon.
@rebrascora hope  things are ok.


----------



## SueEK

Not a good start to a Monday morning. Sitting in the car park at work, apparently there is no electric so have to wait for nhs property services to come aargh!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone! An early and very blustery dog walk this morning accompanied by a 6.7.

Yes me too @eggyg - roll-on Spring


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Though it was jelly baby assisted at 4.30 and 5am when I seemed to be on a never ending escalator to the basement. Does anybody know where the off switch is for the wind? I’m getting a tad fed up with it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Sounds like you all had a lovely day @Gwynn!

This Franklin fella is pushier than ol’ Eunice - our longish grass has been completely flattened. Someone’s fascia has landed in the garden behind ours, but ev1’s rubbish (bin day) is managing to cling to the ground - so far. We’ll run out of alphabet if we carry on at this rate!

Great work @Robin.

I hope your car’s warm @SueEK.


----------



## Lily123

Congratulations on the HS @Robin !


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. New sensor applied yesterday and activated last night took a long time to get going. First it wouldn't scan at all after the 60 mins. That lasted about 20 mins, then when it did scan it said i was hypo for an hour! I wasn't, finger prick showed 6.2. Woke this morning to 5.7, finger prick 4.9 so hopefully its settling now.

Its really windy here, got to keep an eye out as its bin day, it will be blowing off down the road.

Not doing much this morning, got a couple of calls to make but this afternoon have a funeral to go to. Very sad   .

@Robin Congrats on the HS, nicely done.
@Gwynn i'm glad you had a lovely day yesterday
@SueEK stay safe in these winds even if you're sitting in your car .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this am. 
Didn't sleep too well last night with all that wind (outside of course). So methinks a little after lunch nap is called for.

Dez
P.S. Forgot to say congratulations to @Robin on that magic number.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 this morning when I woke up around 4:15am with a bad stomach ache - not sure why!

Still, finally managed to get back to sleep and not got much planned for today so could always have a nap if I get tired later which is a bit of a luxury!

Finally my appointment is in 2 days and it sounds weird but I’m actually excited for it (normally I hate medical appointments!) I think it’s because I’ve been struggling for a while and not really been able to get it off my chest and talk to them so it feels good that I’m finally doing that!

Have a good day


----------



## rayray119

I'm going to say 9.3 because I woke up at around 6 that's what it is then(I'm thinking now that I need that extra half a unit at night illness or not,  10 before back fast(a bit nervous about doing a whole half a unit correction but I have), I'm gone back to usual 4 of morning livermir today because even though I did correct with tea in the evening it was quite a drop(I do need to try and get some background tests done. it was 9.7 when I went to bed so with the extra half a unit it is staying steady overnight it seems)


----------



## RirisR

7.2 for me today blustery with sun but dont think I'll hang washing out
that would be tempting fate


----------



## gll

Good Morning.  7.8 
Defo on go slow mode this morning. Think its going to be a barrel of coffee kinda day 

Gratz @Robin on the HS

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## janw

5.8 this morning, it's blinking chilly and somewhat windy. Shopping with daughter and granddaughter later - no nursery this week as it is half term - it is weird as the schools here have split it into 2 different weeks, not seen that done before - some were off last week. Oh well, c'est la vie.
Time to take my meds and then start to get my act together,
Have a good day and stay safe in this stormy weather.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.4 for me today xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... still blowing a hooley, but there's a lovely blue sky just dotted with little fluffy white clouds.

9.5 this morning with a flat line all night despite temp basal and umpteen corrections before bed.  Still testing positive for Covid this morning, but I don't feel ill.  Unlike poor hubby who has been in a lot of pain since Saturday night with toothache.  He's  tested negative throughout so has managed to get a dentist appointment at 10:30.   I think it might be an abscess.

CONGRATULATIONS to @Robin on your HS.

@Gwynn glad to hear about your lovely day yesterday!

I'm now getting worried about @rebrascora.  Hope all is well.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. 
Hope everyone’s ok and survived the storms again.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

7.8 today after a totally ruined weekend.  Oh well always next year.

@rebrascora - hope you are ok, we are all worried about you.

@Robin - congrats on your HS


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me

Started new sensor this morning and being a true Tyke most upset that I missed the first five minutes. I bet that's nearly a ha'ppence worth.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KARNAK

Good morning 5.1.

Congratulations on HS @Robin.

Barbara aka @rebrascora is going through a rough patch at the moment,
anxiety is getting the better of her. I hope you all send her love and {{{HUGS}}}
while she goes through this torment, she`ll return to the forum in due course.
Ted xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

KARNAK said:


> Good morning 5.1.
> 
> Congratulations on HS @Robin.
> 
> Barbara aka @rebrascora is going through a rough patch at the moment,
> anxiety is getting the better of her. I hope you all send her love and {{{HUGS}}}
> while she goes through this torment, she`ll return to the forum in due course.
> Ted xx


We do send our best wishes, what's important is that she takes care of herself and her mental health. The forum can wait xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all! 6'3. 

Yesterday I had my first hypo. I was at work, it was a mild one and solved easily. I think the worst part was my manager coming every 2 minutes asking if I can go back to work, stressed me a bit, I have to explain him how that works


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. A tad blowy here.  After years of me fussing about the wonky 50ft Eucalyptus my new neighbour makes one complaint and now they're coming to remove it. About time! I watched it for half the night, goodness knows how it's still up.

Very happy with 8.8 this morning, two fat ladies yay.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Morning everyone 
on yesterday at 8:08 BG was 8.6. 11u tresiba taken.

This morning at 7:18 BG was 7.6. 11u tresiba taken.

Specially for @rebrascora - from reading other members comments I believe you're going through a bit of a tough time at the moment. I hope you're better very soon. The forum and its members will all be waiting for you when you feel it's time to come back xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Definitely sending huge {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to @rebrascora - look after yourself!


----------



## Christy

KARNAK said:


> Barbara aka @rebrascora is going through a rough patch at the moment,
> anxiety is getting the better of her. I hope you all send her love and {{{HUGS}}}
> while she goes through this torment, she`ll return to the forum in due course.
> Ted xx


Thanks for the update @KARNAK  re @rebrascora . Hope she is well soon. She is much missed


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> I'm going to say 9.3 because I woke up at around 6 that's what it is then(I'm thinking now that I need that extra half a unit at night illness or not,  10 before back fast(a bit nervous about doing a whole half a unit correction but I have), I'm gone back to usual 4 of morning livermir today because even though I did correct with tea in the evening it was quite a drop(I do need to try and get some background tests done. it was 9.7 when I went to bed so with the extra half a unit it is staying steady overnight it seems)


difnaiity is time for some backroud testing.  my plan is do 4.5 tonight try and test at least of couple of times in the night.  and do a morning one thuersay morning using 4 and then if it does seem a raise go back to 4.5 but it diffiaiity seems my backroud needs are different for each time of say though which is annoying as I can't do that on pens


----------



## Kaylz

Martin.A said:


> I notice that @adrian1der hasn't posted since Jan 11th, whereas they were a regular. Anyone know why?


He has been less active only popping in occasionally since they got care of the baby but he usually tries to pop in at least once a week, seems he was last seen on the 20th January so it is concerning but possibly just too busy xx


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> difnaiity is time for some backroud testing.  my plan is do 4.5 tonight try and test at least of couple of times in the night.  and do a morning one thuersay morning using 4 and then if it does seem a raise go back to 4.5 but it diffiaiity seems my backroud needs are different for each time of say though which is annoying as I can't do that on pens


Are you feeling better now as doing a basal test when still unwell may not be wise as insulin requirement may be different.


----------



## Kaylz

Guys, I apologise in advance for this very strange question that I'm hoping someone can answer, does Savlon have a strong scent and if so is it unpleasant? I have a couple of wounds that could do with a dab of antiseptic cream (obviously being washed everyday though) but I can't stand the smell of Sudocrem


----------



## TinaD

Kaylz said:


> Guys, I apologise in advance for this very strange question that I'm hoping someone can answer, does Savlon have a strong scent and if so is it unpleasant? I have a couple of wounds that could do with a dab of antiseptic cream (obviously being washed everyday though) but I can't stand the smell of Sudocrem


Fairly bland smell.


----------



## rebrascora

Hello, I'm back!!

So sorry to cause any worry. 
Whilst I have had a bit of a rough time over the weekend I would have been sharing it with you all here if a tree hadn't taken out my power and landline/internet on Wednesday evening. Thankfully power was restored along with vehicular access Thursday afternoon but took till this afternoon to get landline and internet back on, so here I am catching up.... I have really missed you guys!!

Feeling much better mentally today, but had a diabetic near miss on Saturday morning when a sudden onset tummy upset prevented me from eating breakfast or anything else, after I had injected insulin for it before I got out of bed. Wouldn't care but was just gloating about how fabulously I had managed my overnight levels as I had a beautiful straight line on my graph in the 6s all night..... something I never normally manage to achieve. 
I rarely worry about hypos as I am really confident in treating them but being in a situation where my stomach was so upset I couldn't even keep water down and 4.5 units of fast acting insulin was taking me down rapidly was pretty scary. Thankfully absorption through your cheeks must be more effective than I had expected and the JBS that I was chewing stopped the drop just as I had asked my brother (next door) to take me to hospital. It was a very close call and it rather knocked my confidence, but feeling better about it now as I made some really good decisions in a very short time scale whilst hypo, so all well that ended well and my upset stomach disappeared as quickly as it hit me within a couple of hours. 

Oh... and my reading this morning was 6.1


----------



## ColinUK

Benny G said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better, we were all getting worried about you, and the horses


Let’s be honest, we’re really more worried about the horses 

*Barbara knows this is a joke!


----------



## SueEK

Really good to see you posting Barbara @rebrascora . As we all know when feeling low is the very best time to post so we can let you know how important you are to us all and how much we care. 
@Robin congrats on your HS.
Power came back on at work at just after 9 so all good x


----------



## Bexlee

Back to the chalk face for me today windy and rainy = mad kids !

Takes a while to catch up with everyone’s news after a day or so off the forum. I do like the chitter chatter of this thread.

Have a good evening - hopefully somewhat calmer and less windy than the last few days.

Almost forgot ! 8.8 on waking


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Back to the chalk face for me today windy and rainy = mad kids


I thought about you this morning when i was curled up in the warm with coffee and wordle. Hope you had a good day!


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> Hello, I'm back!!
> 
> So sorry to cause any worry.
> Whilst I have had a bit of a rough time over the weekend I would have been sharing it with you all here if a tree hadn't taken out my power and landline/internet on Wednesday evening. Thankfully power was restored along with vehicular access Thursday afternoon but took till this afternoon to get landline and internet back on, so here I am catching up.... I have really missed you guys!!
> 
> Feeling much better mentally today, but had a diabetic near miss on Saturday morning when a sudden onset tummy upset prevented me from eating breakfast or anything else, after I had injected insulin for it before I got out of bed. Wouldn't care but was just gloating about how fabulously I had managed my overnight levels as I had a beautiful straight line on my graph in the 6s all night..... something I never normally manage to achieve.
> I rarely worry about hypos as I am really confident in treating them but being in a situation where my stomach was so upset I couldn't even keep water down and 4.5 units of fast acting insulin was taking me down rapidly was pretty scary. Thankfully absorption through your cheeks must be more effective than I had expected and the JBS that I was chewing stopped the drop just as I had asked my brother (next door) to take me to hospital. It was a very close call and it rather knocked my confidence, but feeling better about it now as I made some really good decisions in a very short time scale whilst hypo, so all well that ended well and my upset stomach disappeared as quickly as it hit me within a couple of hours.
> 
> Oh... and my reading this morning was 6.1


Glad to see you back - we missed you.


----------



## Kopiert

rebrascora said:


> Hello, I'm back!!
> 
> So sorry to cause any worry.


Hurrah.

Good to see you back - i wasn't worried obvs


----------



## Grannylorraine

@rebrascora - sorry to hear what you have been through, please to hear-you are ok now.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.3 and slowly rising when I checked just now.

Woke up a few minutes ago with an excruciating sore throat (had it all day yesterday too!) Definitely not covid as I double checked but either way still feel pretty rough. 

My levels have been all over the place during the night - up and down spiking everywhere (maybe I’m not quite well!)

Have a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 8.5


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 

have a good day everybody whatever your doing


----------



## SueEK

7.9 today, damn those cherries!! Another fun filled exciting day awaits so off I go.  Have a good one all x


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning early birds! 6'6 here.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7 here. 

Nothing much planned for today. Got my cataract eye surgery check tomorrow afternoon.

Have a great day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 13 today when I was expecting it to be in the 8s. I am just not perky lately so maybe that. 

Posting on a mobile is weird. Hope you all have a good day and glad R is back.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. A far cry from what I was at diagnosis 15 years ago, it’s my 15th Diaversary round about now, in that I went to the Doctor then, It had been building up beforehand, obviously.

I was sorting out old filing the other day (what else do you do when it’s blowing a howling gale outside) and came across old notes I’d kept from diagnosis. I was shocked to see that my morning BGs were 14-15 and my evening ones in the 20s for two months. If I'd known you lot then, you’d have been urging me to press for insulin sooner. As it was, I was stepped up though Met and Gliclazide, and thought that was normal, as my GP was seeing me regularly.. Though she did tell me just to test BGs twice a week!. Never at any time was I either tested, or told to test, for Ketones. I see that I was also eating 250+ carbs a day because that’s what I was told to do! .
Things eventually got sorted at the hospital, but not for months, luckily by that time I'd done some reading and put myself on a low carb diet, which with the Gliclazide flogging my failing pancreas, kept me from keeling over.
 I remember one of the DSNs at the hospital saying ‘I’m surprised you were still on your feet' and still not realising til years later how close I must have got to DKA.
Sorry for the long rant, it’s just that I was quite shocked, looking back, at my BG records, and nobody except people on here will get what I mean.


----------



## gll

Morning all!
7.3 for me today  Funny how some days my body just behaves itself. 

Already been up for hours working on some graphics for a content creator friend of mine. All done now 

Daughter has caught sons cold n cough so had to postpone her OT assessment for the walk in shower that was supposed to be today.
I'm not feeling amazing either so going to blummin murder my son for making us sick. Its like the 3rd cold this year. Chest not 100% recovered from the last one so this is going to be fun 

Today is release day for an expansion for my fav game (not till early evening) so going to try and nap later on and be up until stupid o'clock playing with friends  Finally will get to play my xmas present from the kids 

@rebrascora Not much more I can say except wish I could come over and give u a huge hug. Sorry its been a rough few days x
@Gwynn good luck with tomorrow x

Have a brilliant day whatever you get up to.


----------



## rayray119

4.9 for me that's within eating a bit in the night so back to the 4 of Levemir now I guess it just well my body was recovering. i don't usually like waking up in the 4s or lows 5s it makes me worry I've gone low overnight.


----------



## Bloden

Morning from windy West Wales.  BG’s crawling along the ground this morning with a 2.9 at 4am and a 3.9 just now...a whoosh downwards on the basal roller coaster, methinks.

Knitting this morning. Then off to M&S to pick up some dungarees I’ve ordered - I haven’t worn them for years but was never out of them when I was an art student (back in the mists of time). I’ll probably look bloomin stupid in them now I’m in my 50s LOL. My brother (even older than me!) works with a bunch of youngsters and told me to say “obvs” at the end of every sentence - I’ve been practising, obvs, and now feel more confident about the dungarees. Drivel over...

Aw poor you @sg295 - I believe it’s called teacher’s Sod’s law, it’s half term and you get ill. Hope you’re better asap.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9 exactly today, back to work today, but feeling tired and exhausted before I even start.

Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 4.8! That was a surprise. TBF I struggled keeping my BGs up all day yesterday. It must be all the extra energy I need to use looking after an almost one year who wants to “walk” holding both your hands ( all day) as she isn’t yet walking on her own. Oh my poor back! I’m hoping she’ll take her first steps soon and I can straighten up again, it’s a good job I’m vertically challenged! 

Stay at home day today, after yesterday afternoon’s lovely sunny and mildish weather, this morning is atrocious, heavy rain and howling winds, again! 

Glad to see you back @rebrascora and hope things pick up. 
@Robin congratulations on your HS yesterday and your 15th Diaversary. What a shocking tale. Not dissimilar to mine, and I’d had most of my pancreas removed! I did laugh at the 250grms carbs story. When I was first diagnosed with Type 2, I was told to lose weight, exercise and eat pasta! I think it should be the law that everyone diagnosed with diabetes should access this forum immediately. 

Have a fab day everyone. 

Here’s a picture to make you smile, Zara in the sunny garden yesterday with Mr Eggy talking over  the “walking” duties. Oh his poor back too!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning from windy West Wales.  BG’s crawling along the ground this morning with a 2.9 at 4am and a 3.9 just now...a whoosh downwards on the basal roller coaster, methinks.
> 
> Knitting this morning. Then off to M&S to pick up some dungarees I’ve ordered - I haven’t worn them for years but was never out of them when I was an art student (back in the mists of time). I’ll probably look bloomin stupid in them now I’m in my 50s LOL. My brother (even older than me!) works with a bunch of youngsters and told me to say “obvs” at the end of every sentence - I’ve been practising, obvs, and now feel more confident about the dungarees. Drivel over...
> 
> Aw poor you @sg295 - I believe it’s called teacher’s Sod’s law, it’s half term and you get ill. Hope you’re better asap.


I hope you will be rolling up the bottoms so they have huge turn ups, and then accessorise them with a pair of pink Doc Martins. Then you really will be down wiv the kidz!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I hope you will be rolling up the bottoms so they have huge turn ups, and then accessorise them with a pair of pink Doc Martins. Then you really will be down wiv the kidz!


Obvs!


----------



## Lucyr

You’ve all just reminded me that I’ve forgotten to test this morning! Better get onto that and then set off, I’m off on first aid training today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That was earlier.  It was so bloomin' cold I got back into bed and dozed off until just now.
Much relieved to see you are back on here @rebrascora 
Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Had a bit of a lie in this morning and now woken with a headache. The alarm woke me at 6am with a 4.8. Glucose sorted it and i woke again at 5.2 before it dropped quickly again. After yesterday and evening rises into the 14s with no corrections working it was a surprise (an upsetting day yesterday).

Plan to visit my friend this afternoon which i'm looking forward to. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me today xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

freesia said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS


And to you too, for that fleeting brush with that magic number. I'd award you with an honorary one.


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 this morning after a mammoth 3 3/4 hour sleep last night. Just kept going down a Ukraine rabbit hole and challenging pro-Russia social media posts.


----------



## TinaD

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 20171
> That was earlier.  It was so bloomin' cold I got back into bed and dozed off until just now.
> Much relieved to see you are back on here @rebrascora
> Dez


Congratulations!


----------



## harbottle

A 5.5 this morning for me, although I did go to bed quite late as I'm writing a film script and I'm getting into the final scenes.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.3. Filthy weather. Thank goodness for books.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... grey and dreary but the wind seems to have dropped.  Yet more plastic in the tree right opposite.

4.7 at 08:30 which is more like it!

CONGRATULATIONS @MeeTooTeeTwo on yet another HS.

@rebrascora lovely to see you back and (I hope) fully recovered from the sickness.

@Martin.A great news on your eldest's results.

@Lucyr hope you are feeling well enough to do the first aid training.  Last time I did first aid for work I had to instruct the instructor on how to deal with people who were hypo!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 for me. Couple of compression drinks during the night. Must remember sensor is now on left arm and Ty and sleep accordingly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Last time I did first aid for work I had to instruct the instructor on how to deal with people who were hypo!


I've got about 12-18 months left on my first aid cert, but when i did the training, i don't remember there being anything about diabetes on there. Apart from the usual injuries/treatments, it talked about epilepsy and asthma.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> Couple of compression drinks during the night.


Freudian slip? Does Autocorrect know you too well?


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... grey and dreary but the wind seems to have dropped.  Yet more plastic in the tree right opposite.
> 
> 4.7 at 08:30 which is more like it!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS @MeeTooTeeTwo on yet another HS.
> 
> @rebrascora lovely to see you back and (I hope) fully recovered from the sickness.
> 
> @Martin.A great news on your eldest's results.
> 
> @Lucyr hope you are feeling well enough to do the first aid training.  Last time I did first aid for work I had to instruct the instructor on how to deal with people who were hypo!


I’ll be interested to see if they spot my medical alert band when we do practicals on each other this afternoon! No mention of diabetes or dealing with it so far.


----------



## janw

I don't have one for this morning as I didn't get back indoors from A&E until 4.20am and at 4.47am it was still a whopping 11.3 from the EIGHT steroid pills I had to swallow. The annoying thing is it was a lovely 5.4 when I went to start dinner - which never got finished cooking before I had to get an ambulance. I did have my BG checked at the hospital and it was way high - I'd had nothing to east since lunch yesterday, did get a tea and coffee and water during my 6 - 7 hours stay - so despite the high reading I did have a couple of Hovis crackers and a cheese mini once I was home - think I might have grabbed a packet of wotsits too. 
Didn't test today until I finally crawled out of bed at 12.25pm still on the higher side at 8.7. Chose not to use my steroid inhaler this morning, might take it tonight though. Son cooked us some lunch and I grabbed a few more crackers and a smoked cheese mini, plus a coffee. Got a bit of a headache, but feel okay other than that and a bit of tiredness.
Not sure what the heck caused it this time, but I was wondering if eating strawberries was the cause of my itching - I ate 2 large ones plain yesterday lunchtime and the itching started up - checked with Dr Google and, yes, hay fever and strawberry allergy go together - and can cause anaphylaxis too - which is what I believe caused me to end up in A&E on Christmas eve (Covid booster reaction) - no gradual build up again, just a wham bam smack in your face sidelong hit. I guess that eating the fruit so much more often since DX has brought the allergy to the fore, previously it was once in a while in a strawberry flan - maybe the warmth from the Quick-Gel heated them enough to calm the allergic reaction - something I was unaware of and I did Adrenaline/EpiPen training for work! You never stop learning, do you!
Don't think I will worry about my food diary for yesterday or today as neither will be complete.
Enjoy the rest of TWOSday -


----------



## Leadinglights

Martin.A said:


> 5.7 on this rather grey Berkshire morning but the wind has died down and it's quite mild. Found a tile cap in the back garden yesterday when I was taking the bins out and it's come off our roof, so must have been dislodged by one of the storms. I have no way of getting up there to put it back, and not sure I'd want to be up that high on a ladder even if we had one that big, so we'll have to pay someone to do it.
> 
> Had my telephone appointment with my GP yesterday to review recent blood test results. She said I don't need any medication for my subclinical hypothyroidism at this stage but will arrange another test in 6 months. She also said I'm not anaemic as the previous test suggested, as there are no markers for this on my latest tests. My main worry was the results for kidney function but she's not unduly concerned at present and this will also be tested again in 6 months.
> 
> Some other good news - our eldest called yesterday to say he'd passed his latest exams at Uni so he just has his finals to go and is confident of graduating with at least a 2.1 in Economics.
> 
> I hope no one's affected by the flooding I saw on the news yesterday. Looks pretty bad up north.
> 
> @rebrascora Nice to have you back, Barbara
> 
> Not another one @MeeTooTeeTwo ..!!
> 
> Martin


Anything on roofs are best left to the experts. We had some chaps doing something and one of then said they had to be finished by 1 o'clock as he had to go for a brain scan. I did think it was not too sensible to be on a roof. But I did have to laugh.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucyr said:


> I’ll be interested to see if they spot my medical alert band when we do practicals on each other this afternoon! No mention of diabetes or dealing with it so far.


Last time I spoke to someone who had just completed the training they had no idea  what my medicalert bracelet was for.


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Last time I spoke to someone who had just completed the training they had no idea  what my medicalert bracelet was for.


We did cover diabetes in the afternoon, it was accurate information, about T1 and T2, hypo and hyper, offering sugary drinks, etc. As part of the assessments we had to check wrists, ankles and neck for medical alerts in anyone not completely conscious or acting strangely too, as well as being told to check their purse/wallet for an alert card if appropriate


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 7.8


----------



## SueEK

8.2 today . Have a good one x


----------



## Kopiert

A 5.8 today. Pleased with that

Good morning all.


----------



## Kopiert

ColinUK said:


> 5.9 this morning after a mammoth 3 3/4 hour sleep last night. Just kept going down a Ukraine rabbit hole and challenging pro-Russia social media posts.


@ColinUK  I thought you would enjoy this


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today

hava a great day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'4 today. 

I'm getting into a bad sleep routine and I need to fix it. It's not that I can't sleep well, I just keep going to bed too late for no reason, wasting time on my phone while I check the hour and tell myself "you should go to sleep now". Looks like some self sabotage :/


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.2 here...my diabetes is leading me a merry dance at the mo! Ffleurrrghhh.

Aw, aw, aw, little Zara is so CUTE @eggyg.  I love the look of determination on her face.

Thought this’d raise a larf...not quite pink DMs.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another quite low ( for me) 4.6. Must admit to going to bed on a 6.4 which I wouldn’t normally, but I’d realised earlier on in the evening that I was going low and had a two finger KitKat,  and at 10.30 I really didn’t want anything to eat so I winged it. Knowing the Libre 2 will wake me if I go too low is reassuring. I didn’t go hypo at all but got an incredible flatfish. See below. 

It’s also reassuring that it’s quite still outside, and not raining! Is this the calm before Gladys? I’ve probably jinxed it now. 

Have a good day everyone, hope it’s calm where you are.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.8 today.

Finally my appointment is today…honestly so happy to be able to talk through everything (although there will probably be some tears while I discuss it all!)

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.2 here...my diabetes is leading me a merry dance at the mo! Ffleurrrghhh.
> 
> Aw, aw, aw, little Zara is so CUTE @eggyg.  I love the look of determination on her face.
> 
> Thought this’d raise a larf...not quite pink DMs.


Excellent! But I’ve now got “Come on Eileen” as an ear worm!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!
7.2 this morning which is worth the chocolate and sour cherry trifle (portion, not the whole thing!) I had yesterday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.9 today

Have woken up to a very sore jaw and it's all Bruce's fault, I smashed it off his shoulder as I was trying to get away from him tickling me, for some reason he was in annoying mood mode last night! 

Very windy here again with yet another weather warning for it, snow & ice but that's nothing unusual for the last couple of months, recycling bins don't get emptied for another week but there's two chocka at the next block and the lids have blown up and all the recycling is blowing out    xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.6 for me after a night of ups and downs. Have a good day all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucyr said:


> We did cover diabetes in the afternoon, it was accurate information, about T1 and T2, hypo and hyper, offering sugary drinks, etc. As part of the assessments we had to check wrists, ankles and neck for medical alerts in anyone not completely conscious or acting strangely too, as well as being told to check their purse/wallet for an alert card if appropriate


Excellent news @Lucyr .  That’s good to hear.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Mostly sunny and no discernable wind.

6.4 this morning, more or less flat line overnight after a completely tasteless chicken tagine with giant cous cous.  Memo to self - tear up that recipe!

@Kopiert - that cartoon is so me!


----------



## rebrascora

7.0 this morning after a 2.8 according to Libre at 6am. Didn't double check just munched a couple of JBs but pretty sure it was exaggerating as usual.  
Oh and I had a 7.1 yesterday but completely forgot to post it. I guess I am out of the habit after my enforced break.... I read right through everyone else's posts but didn't think to add my own.... Must do better!

@sg295 Hope you get some emotional release and support from your appointment today. Judging by your morning readings you are doing brilliantly but that belies the emotional toll it is taking on you, so don't be worried about letting that show. It is a very normal and valid aspect of diabetes management. Don't forget to ask for a DAFNE referral as just spending time in the company of other Type 1 diabetics will be of great benefit but hope they can suggest some other coping strategies to help you in the mean time.

@Bloden.... Just love it! Reminds me that I bought some bright floral dungarees on Masham market about 25 years ago and they will be in the back of my wardrobe somewhere. Thought they were the bees knees at the time. Might have to dig them out!!


----------



## janw

Back to 6.3 this morning so those dreaded steroids must have departed again by now. I stayed quite high yesterday at around 8.7 before lunch and still there after the chicken biryani I cooked for dinner, so was happy enough with that - forgot to test at bedtime, but had a bad night for sleeping till early hours - again a usual side effect of steroids.
Not going to coffee morning today as allowed myself a little sleep in. Not sure what is happening today - son said he wanted to go Primark and now we have the old car back I can drive him there, but hubby wants to go check out the other car we are interested in buying as a replacement, and I'm not letting him go alone - we don't need any more pups of any kind - enough said!!!
Anyway, time to grab a cuppa and get my pills down me - filled it up for the week yesterday and still managed to forget to take them - duh!
Have a good day all, looks like it's going to be quite a pleasant one.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Strangely bright and dry outside. 

I wonder what today will bring.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 9.5

Have a brill day everyone x


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> 7.0 this morning after a 2.8 according to Libre at 6am. Didn't double check just munched a couple of JBs but pretty sure it was exaggerating as usual.
> Oh and I had a 7.1 yesterday but completely forgot to post it. I guess I am out of the habit after my enforced break.... I read right through everyone else's posts but didn't think to add my own.... Must do better!
> 
> @sg295 Hope you get some emotional release and support from your appointment today. Judging by your morning readings you are doing brilliantly but that belies the emotional toll it is taking on you, so don't be worried about letting that show. It is a very normal and valid aspect of diabetes management. Don't forget to ask for a DAFNE referral as just spending time in the company of other Type 1 diabetics will be of great benefit but hope they can suggest some other coping strategies to help you in the mean time.
> 
> @Bloden.... Just love it! Reminds me that I bought some bright floral dungarees on Masham market about 25 years ago and they will be in the back of my wardrobe somewhere. Thought they were the bees knees at the time. Might have to dig them out!!


Hi @rebrascora 

Thank you for your message 

They spent an hour and a half talking to me about all my issues and made lots of suggestions and a couple of changes as follows: 

1. They have replaced my novorapid with fiasp so that I can take insulin after meals if needed as it works super quickly. This is because I’m always on the go, don’t always have time to eat and sometimes I inject and then don’t have time to eat what I’ve injected for which as you can imagine is pretty stressful! Additionally this pen has half units which I definitely need as I’m rather sensitive and it also tells you how many units you did and how long ago which is great for my busy lifestyle and often leads me to forget!

2. They said I could probably afford to drop my lantus by 1 unit because at night I tend to run a little bit close to the edge re hypos. They also said because my control is great and in the 90s for time in range, not to worry if it means my levels sneak up a little bit. They said I generally just need to relax more and be less harsh on myself.

3. They have said I should have some counselling sessions with their diabetes counsellor so that I can talk through the huge emotional implications it’s all having on me. I’ll also have more regular contact with the DSN for any physical issues eg hypos, dosages etc. 

4. The DSN is going to talk to the consultant about a pump potentially being a good option. Not so much because of my physical management because it’s very good but because of the huge impacts it’s having on me re career, quality of life, social life, exercise, insulin sensitivity etc.

All in all it was a thorough and productive chat and I think things will start moving in the right direction now - of course nothing is ever an instant fix but feeling more positive for sure. The only way is up


----------



## sg295

Benny G said:


> Morning guys, was flatfish 5 about an hour before I woke up. The libre ended on schedule, well done, medal.
> 
> If your Diabetes is getting you down, make a game of it
> 
> View attachment 20180


Omg I can relate to that hungry hypos thing, eating everything in sight at 2am haha!


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.9 today
> 
> Have woken up to a very sore jaw and it's all Bruce's fault, I smashed it off his shoulder as I was trying to get away from him tickling me, for some reason he was in annoying mood mode last night!
> 
> Very windy here again with yet another weather warning for it, snow & ice but that's nothing unusual for the last couple of months, recycling bins don't get emptied for another week but there's two chocka at the next block and the lids have blown up and all the recycling is blowing out    xx


We have a bin strike in Coventry, no recycling collected since before Xmas and not going to be until April, normal rubbish only collected 2 weeks ago from before Xmas so rubbish strewed about everywhere. 
They are striking for more pay and better conditions, published salaries if you believe it, are more than many people with high qualifications and years of study get if working in the education sector.


----------



## rebrascora

@sg295 
That sounds like a really excellent appointment. I am so pleased for you!  
Hope the Fiasp works well for you. It took me about 3 months to get to grips with using it after I was on NovoRapid to start with, but it was worth persevering. I found I needed a bit more Fiasp than NR and at higher levels above 10 it has much  less effect for me (like injecting water sometimes. It took me quite a while to get brave enough to use it to my benefit as I was resistant to using bigger doses.
Half unit pens are great and should really help you to fine tune your insulin doses and being able to check when you last injected and how many units is so useful for those "did I" "didn't I" moments when you can't remember whether you injected or not.
TIR in the 90s is great and gives you plenty of wriggle room, so do be prepared to sacrifice a bit of that for better life/diabetes balance. This is as important as managing your diabetes well.  
Great that they have referred you for counselling too and that your DSN is going to advocate for a pump. That will take time for anything to happen but I think it would really help you a lot and at least gives you some hope. Also good that you will have more regular DSN access. 
Hope you feel a bit less ground down by your diabetes now. It will improve with time and experience but all these other measures should help you through this particularly difficult patch.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 when I woke up this morning, really struggling with motivation at the moment, letting D get on top of me again, don't seem to be able to get any control back, weight is starting to go up, playing with the same 4lbs up and down since Christmas, despite running.  Had not motivation to do any strength work for a few weeks.  Hoping that when Spring becomes more apparent I'll get some motivation back.

Managed to rebook the Alpaca trekking that was cancelled on Sunday, first date they had available when hubby was off is 18th June, so almost another 4 months to wait and double the price, but hoping we get to do it this time, can only be away the one night as hubby doesn't have much leave left, but at least we are able to get away


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> @sg295
> That sounds like a really excellent appointment. I am so pleased for you!
> Hope the Fiasp works well for you. It took me about 3 months to get to grips with using it after I was on NovoRapid to start with, but it was worth persevering. I found I needed a bit more Fiasp than NR and at higher levels above 10 it has much  less effect for me (like injecting water sometimes. It took me quite a while to get brave enough to use it to my benefit as I was resistant to using bigger doses.
> Half unit pens are great and should really help you to fine tune your insulin doses and being able to check when you last injected and how many units is so useful for those "did I" "didn't I" moments when you can't remember whether you injected or not.
> TIR in the 90s is great and gives you plenty of wriggle room, so do be prepared to sacrifice a bit of that for better life/diabetes balance. This is as important as managing your diabetes well.
> Great that they have referred you for counselling too and that your DSN is going to advocate for a pump. That will take time for anything to happen but I think it would really help you a lot and at least gives you some hope. Also good that you will have more regular DSN access.
> Hope you feel a bit less ground down by your diabetes now. It will improve with time and experience but all these other measures should help you through this particularly difficult patch.


Hi @rebrascora 

Thanks again for another very helpful reply!

That’s useful to know about the fiasp thank you, as I’ve never used it before so don’t really know any of this so getting a heads up on these things is always helpful!

I definitely need the finer tuned doses and so this will be great. And yes I often have those ‘did I?’ ‘Didn’t I?’ Moments, especially at work when my head is full of 1 million and 1 other things so that will be very helpful!

Yes my DSN said anything around 70% or above she would be very happy with so I have plenty of wiggle room to let things go a bit more and not panic. I have an awful perfectionist streak, always have! So I think I need to learn to challenge this streak more!

I also forgot to mention, they reckon I could afford to put my ratio back at 1:15 to again not have such tight control.

I think the counselling and more DSN contact as well will be really helpful and while the pump thing is not definite, I’m hoping it may go ahead as I reckon it’ll be a huge help. She just said she’d talk to the consultant and see what they say but fingers crossed for that. 

All in all I feel like a weight has been lifted and I will get there in time. Thank you for all your support


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Mostly sunny and no discernable wind.
> 
> 6.4 this morning, more or less flat line overnight after a completely tasteless chicken tagine with giant cous cous.  Memo to self - tear up that recipe!
> 
> @Kopiert - that cartoon is so me!



Sometimes even the most tried and tested recipes come out a bit flat with no obvious reason but I’m guessing it was a new recipe rather than a favourite. 

One of my go to places for good recipes and for an explanation of why they work is Felicity Cloake’s column in The Guardian. 

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/mar/13/how-make-perfect-chicken-tagine

https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/mar/25/how-to-cook-the-perfect-vegetable-tagine-recipe


https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...he-perfect-lamb-tagine-felicity-cloake-recipe


----------



## freesia

@sg295 so glad your appointment was a positive one. It sounds like your DSN is really helpful. 

 I miss having someone to ring and ask questions. Being referred back to GP care i don't have that. I'm not struggling enough to be referred back to the DSN but it would be good to be able to ring up and just ask what i could/should do or be reassured about things. 

@Grannylorraine sorry to hear you are struggling. Could you just give yourself a bit of time, say a couple of days or so, have a break and get yourself in the right frame of mind. You seem to have had a lot on lately, as well as dealing with diabetes. Try not to be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Sometimes even the most tried and tested recipes come out a bit flat with no obvious reason but I’m guessing it was a new recipe rather than a favourite.
> 
> One of my go to places for good recipes and for an explanation of why they work is Felicity Cloake’s column in The Guardian.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/mar/13/how-make-perfect-chicken-tagine
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/mar/25/how-to-cook-the-perfect-vegetable-tagine-recipe
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...he-perfect-lamb-tagine-felicity-cloake-recipe


Hi @ColinUK that first recipe above is virtually the same as the recipe I followed (evidently torn from Delicious magazine)... except my recipe only said 1/4 tsp  ginger, I put 1.5 tsp in.  I think I might have been disappointed because I am used to a more "sweet and sour" tagine e.g. something with dates or apricots in it and a richer sauce.  Hubby said he really liked it.

@Martin.A I have Claudia Roden's "Arabesque" book.  On page 110 is a delicious recipe for lamb with new potatoes, peas and preserved lemons which we've enjoyed more than a few times.

@sg295 - very glad you have a receptive DSN - it makes all the difference.  Keeping fingers crossed for you that you do get a pump.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Cockahoop this morning with a 7.8 @ 4.19am so pleased with that reading.  

Have just realised I went over to the health centre without having a shave. Very embarrassing.  Mind you I was wearing a mask so that's alright then. 

Enjoy your evenings peoples. 

RIP Olive from On The Buses.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> @sg295 so glad your appointment was a positive one. It sounds like your DSN is really helpful.
> 
> I miss having someone to ring and ask questions. Being referred back to GP care i don't have that. I'm not struggling enough to be referred back to the DSN but it would be good to be able to ring up and just ask what i could/should do or be reassured about things.
> 
> @Grannylorraine sorry to hear you are struggling. Could you just give yourself a bit of time, say a couple of days or so, have a break and get yourself in the right frame of mind. You seem to have had a lot on lately, as well as dealing with diabetes. Try not to be too hard on yourself.


Hi @freesia 

Yes I’m very lucky, my DSN is lovely and will always try to help me in any way she can 

I was contacting her quite a lot for about the first month or 2 after diagnosis as obviously I was new and didn’t really know what I was doing. Then I started getting the hang of things so it was fine. Now although physically I’m managing it ok, it’s this emotional stuff that is bothering me so I’m very grateful to be back in touch with her again to help me through it as she’s so nice and supportive!

Must be tricky to not always be able to do that but I’m glad you’re generally ok and it just goes to show if you’re ever not ok, they’re still always there to support you and you can get back in touch any time


----------



## Elenka_HM

Today at work I had one of those busier than expected shifts, and I was feeling absolutely exhausted. I wanted to finish the job quick and go home but I had no energy. As always these days, when anything feels off my first question is what is my BG doing. I checked twice in 2 hours (in a time of the day I never do). BG was like "_girl_, I am here chilling at 6 mmols, stop blaming me for all your problems ".

Must be just the lack of sleep, I know it gives me confusing symptoms. Sometimes I even feel a bit drunk, which some people says can happen when you are hypo as well. More reason to get my sleep schedule fixed!


----------



## harbottle

I was 5.6 this morning... quite high for me!


----------



## sg295

Pattidevans said:


> Hi @ColinUK that first recipe above is virtually the same as the recipe I followed (evidently torn from Delicious magazine)... except my recipe only said 1/4 tsp  ginger, I put 1.5 tsp in.  I think I might have been disappointed because I am used to a more "sweet and sour" tagine e.g. something with dates or apricots in it and a richer sauce.  Hubby said he really liked it.
> 
> @Martin.A I have Claudia Roden's "Arabesque" book.  On page 110 is a delicious recipe for lamb with new potatoes, peas and preserved lemons which we've enjoyed more than a few times.
> 
> @sg295 - very glad you have a receptive DSN - it makes all the difference.  Keeping fingers crossed for you that you do get a pump.


Hi @Pattidevans 

Yes my DSN is lovely and super supportive which really helps!

Thank you, keeping my fingers crossed to! She said she would let me know the decision on Friday


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Hi @Pattidevans
> 
> Yes my DSN is lovely and super supportive which really helps!
> 
> Thank you, keeping my fingers crossed to! She said she would let me know the decision on Friday


Oh Wow! I didn't realise it would be that quick to get a decision!! Will be keeping fingers tightly crossed for a positive response for you. Will she ring you to let you know?


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Oh Wow! I didn't realise it would be that quick to get a decision!! Will be keeping fingers tightly crossed for a positive response for you. Will she ring you to let you know?


Yes I was pretty surprised too! Thank you  She was going to text/call me but actually I need to see her in person again on Friday (I was meant to have some bloods taken and it didn’t get done so she’s asked to see me again on Friday to do them then)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all!

5.9 here. Bit of a drizzly start, and the Franklin-delayed recyclers are up and about early doors.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today (expected after Cornish Pasty yesterday evening)

very welcome news from the hospital yesterday
appointment for steroid injection to my ankle next Tuesday (arthritis in ankle)
so they’ve booked a drive through covid test then isolate for 3 days
before Tuesdays procedure.

Last Monday I had my eyes again injected (ongoing treatment)
then like most of us obviously I inject myself daily / weekly
think I’m going to change my name to MrPinCushion 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## gll

Morning All 9.3

Really chocked with this cough and cold. Thirsty and been vomiting last night so need to skip meds and call GPs on opening and see what they want me to do (oh the joys - can't wait to play that "will I get thru game" at 8.30am).
Can keep sips of fluids down (can't get enough of them) but haven't tried food again yet. (keytostix say clear )

Woken up to a bunch of snow so will see how tesco delivery goes this morning, well more like if they make it or not.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Tuesday was a dreadful day. Sadly my wife was not well all day. Better yesterday though.

I had my cataract operation eye check yesterday. All went well. No problems and definitely improved sight. Three new pairs of glasses ordered. Reading, computer, distance.

BG this morning 4.8 

Pouring with rain out there but at some point I do have to go out to get some food for tonight. Why why why so much rain and gales?

Have a great day whatever you get up to today (weather permitting )


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. 6.7, back to normal. 
We too have woken to snow, not a bunch like @gll but a very slight covering which is disappearing as I write this. 

Early beautifying appointments this morning, then a dash home for lunch to await a telephone consultation from the ENT department about the head MRI I had last month. Must admit to some trepidation, if it was clear surely they would have sent me a letter, “ You’re ok, get lost and don’t darken our door again”, sort of missive. I’m probably overthinking it of course and since I got the letter about the appointment last week, I’ve gone through every possible scenario and more! I’ll let you know tomorrow of my fate. 

Must dash, ‘tache waxing and wig bashing to be had. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## harbottle

5.2 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Ouch! @goodybags - MrPinCushion indeed.

Morning folks.  3.8 here. Nothing makes sense lately. I’ll try rearranging the lounge furniture - see if THAT gets my BG back in line.

I would say “don’t worry” @eggyg but unfortunately we’re designed to do just that - I hope it’s nothing major. Don’t worry!

Way-hay @harbottle.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Managed a full nights sleep despite the fact that son is home for a few days, he came back yesterday for a dentists appointment and decided to work from our home for a couple of days, then spend the weekend here because he wants to watch Rally Sweden and needs his father's BT Sport account. He has the tail end of a cough (non Covid) and the decibel level from that, and his heavy footsteps, has to be heard to be believed, (I love him really!)
Hope all is well at your appointment today, @eggyg .


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @harbottle
@goodybags glad you have your appt for your ankle and how you cope with those eye injections I’ll never know .
@eggyg all fingers and toes crossed for you x
7.4 for me this morning after weird dreams last night all about work, completely lost my rag and ended up walking out - oh dear!! 
Shopping today and hoping to catch up with my daughter who is having a rough time, she’s made of strong stuff but we can all only cope with so much. 
Have a good day everyone. X


----------



## rayray119

5.4 for me seem was 8.9 when I went to bed after I got in from work.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A depressing 6.2. Very cold but some blue sky. Feeling a bit sorry for myself.


----------



## rayray119

TinaD said:


> Good morning. A depressing 6.2. Very cold but some blue sky. Feeling a bit sorry for myself.


i see that as a good number


----------



## freesia

Good morning. I have the magic number this morning.
Congrats to you @harbottle


----------



## rayray119

freesia said:


> Good morning. I have the magic number this morning.
> Congrats to you @harbottle View attachment 20184


okay i'm going to ask because i keep seeing all these posts, it may be a silly question but what is it about this number?


----------



## Lucyr

rayray119 said:


> okay i'm going to ask because i keep seeing all these posts, it may be a silly question but what is it about this number?


That’s the target number for first thing in the morning


----------



## rayray119

Lucyr said:


> That’s the target number for first thing in the morning


i thought the target was between 5 and 7. and that's not an exact number for a target.


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> i thought the target was between 5 and 7. and that's not an exact number for a target.


It was seen as the optimum waking level by @KookyCat as it allows wiggle room in either direction


----------



## Kaylz

Moring 

6.9 for me today

Got up to a wee layer of snow but apparently meant to get more throughout the day, can't see it like but you never know xx


----------



## Kopiert

Bit of a cheat this morning. I went for a walk and coffee before doing my test. I completely forgot.

So a sort of 5.8 this morning

@Grannylorraine I hope you have a better day today, D can just get on top of you.
@goodybags Love the Mr Pin cushion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me and snow this morning. 
Well done on those HS's @harbottle & @freesia 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> It was seen as the optimum waking level by @KookyCat as it allows wiggle room in either direction


ah, i see i was pretty closed this morning then.   admiralty i sometimes getting a bit nervous at waking up at that number(don't ask me why)


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> ah, i see i was pretty closed this morning then.   admiralty i sometimes getting a bit nervous at waking up at that number(don't ask me why)


I would too, I can drop 6mmol in an hour after setting foot out of bed so I can't aim for an in range waking level  xx


----------



## Gwynn

This weather is beginning to get me down. I went out this morning at about 8am. It hailed big sharp nasty hail on the way to the shops and again on the way home. Made it a little dangerous going over the only hill we have. I wouldn't mind except that I walk everywhere and the hail was cold and painful. Mind you it did let up once I was in the shop !!


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> I would too, I can drop 6mmol in an hour after setting foot out of bed so I can't aim for an in range waking level  xx


mines more thinking have gone low overnight epasilly if is a bit of rise in the morning (but I don't think that always happens I'm not sure).   i actually feel much more comterfaotble going to bed on 9 then I would a six.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. Probably down to the two beers I had last night!

Bread baked already and it’s cooling. Was going to go clothes shopping (nothing glamorous but could do with new jeans) but it’s chucking it down and I’m getting drawn into doing some fact checking on the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Not done this for a while but it’s amazing how quickly it comes back and also how accurately you can geolocate footage posted online with a bit of research. 

Congrats on the various HS’s this morning!!

And @eggyg  I’m sure that if they’d found anything seriously untoward they’d have contact you a lot sooner than they have.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 today, still feeling very low, going to try and motivate myself for a run at lunchtime, despite the rain.  Mum is having issues with her blood pressure so lots of appointments and blood tests, which all fall to me to take her, will end up using all my annual leave up with mum's appointments at this rate, which sounds very selfish of me but as my brother who is semi retired takes 3 to 4 holidays a year always has an excuse why he can't help out. Work is getting busier by the minute, honestly I just want to curl up in a ball and hide.

@harbottle and @freesia  congratulations on your HS
@eggyg - fingers crossed for you today.

Will someone please confirm that spring is just around the corner as I am just not feeling it.

Take care everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.5 today, still feeling very low, going to try and motivate myself for a run at lunchtime, despite the rain.  Mum is having issues with her blood pressure so lots of appointments and blood tests, which all fall to me to take her, will end up using all my annual leave up with mum's appointments at this rate, which sounds very selfish of me but as my brother who is semi retired takes 3 to 4 holidays a year always has an excuse why he can't help out. Work is getting busier by the minute, honestly I just want to curl up in a ball and hide.
> 
> @harbottle and @freesia  congratulations on your HS
> @eggyg - fingers crossed for you today.
> 
> Will someone please confirm that spring is just around the corner as I am just not feeling it.
> 
> Take care everyone


Just for you


----------



## Lucyr

13.5 this morning  hope I’m not coming down with something else. Correction dose taken. 

Got the results of the first aid course and passed though, so that was good.


----------



## sg295

Lucyr said:


> 13.5 this morning  hope I’m not coming down with something else. Correction dose taken.
> 
> Got the results of the first aid course and passed though, so that was good.


Hopefully not but well done on the first aid course!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.9 today.

According to my appointment yesterday, I have managed to gain 3kg of weight since diagnosis last year - it’s a good thing, I was far too thin before and all my bones were sticking out!

I definitely look and feel a lot healthier now!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Snow, rain, hail and sunshine this morning.

Band rehearsal tonight weather permitting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... really changeable weather here today.  One minute sunny, the next rainy.

5.3 this morning at 8:45.  LFT was negative yesterday at long last and it was the 11th day, so I got to go shopping in Lidl  and Morrisons... the excitement of it!

Congrats to @harbottle and @freesia on the HSs.

Big hugs to everyone who is struggling, it seems more are than not.  Perhaps it's that time of the year?


----------



## janw

Late check after a restless night, did check extra early but had needed to munch on a cracker so ignoring that one, can have a 6.2 instead after a proper fast.
I drove the old car yesterday, boy did that feel wonderful. Son said he wanted to go out as bored, so I said I'd just drive around our estate to get the feel of the car again, but we ended up at the local shops, so popped in a couple for supplies. He wasn't feeling too comfortable in the bigger food store due to his anxiety issues, but he managed it and that's what counts. 
As for the other car we went to look at, oh dear. The carpet on passenger side front had blue-green mould growing - talk about a health hazard for someone with asthma. It was kind of okay otherwise but not worth the price they were asking. Had loads of other cars on forecourt but reckoned there was nothing else for sale..... yes, thank you and goodbye! Back to the drawing board. The engine management light has gone off again on old car so it will get us about for now, but hoping to replace it by the time the insurance needs renewing end of March - if only I had a magic wand to make the old car younger again!
Time to grab some lunch now - hubby came in and started chatting so time disappeared fast! lol
Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

This morning, about 10am, BS 7.4 ok ish with that as it was a bit under stress before my diabetic review at the hospital later today! 

Had a few days off to calm down a bit & stop smarting from hurt feelings! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just back from the lawyers as my sister going with me came down with a positive covid test, BIL too, & had to change appointment at the last minute. Things starting to get in motion now!

Haven’t had time to completely catch up yet as I’m having a quick lunch before setting off for the hospital.

It only started to get VERY windy here, I’m guessing from Eunice, two nights ago AND the heavy snow started last night: felt the sudden chill in the night & whacked up the heating from 18 to 20C to wake to a blanket of snow. Lawyers appointment was 11:30 & left the house at 11am when the snowfall came down heavily again. But, it doesn’t seem to be lying much as the ground is wet!

Must get on if I want to eat, only had a couple of oatcakes so far, before hosp. app. & have learnt the hard  way that I’d better do so or it’ll be hypoland if I don’t!

Will catch up later when I get back!

Stay warm today: it’s ffffrrrreeezzing out there! Covered in icicles emoji!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon everyone! 5'6. I went to bed even later but this time was justified as today is my day off, so went out with some friends and I've been able to sleep my hours. Seems sunny around here, I'll go for a nice walk


----------



## rebrascora

Mine was a 7.3 this morning so that is three consecutive mornings in the 7s (consistency is something I really struggle with)... with a varied Levemir dose each night. Two units off last night for extra exercise yesterday.

Had to be up at the farm this morning to help with TB testing and by the time I got horses, chickens and cats fed first, I didn't even have time for more than 3 slurps of my coffee before I had to head out, so I am late posting and getting caught up and not had a chance to do Wordle yet. Blustery sunshine with intermittent snow showers here. Lambing storms I suppose. There is definitely a hint of Spring in the sunshine and my apricot blossoms are on the verge of bursting into bloom and looks like it is going to be covered this year after my major pruning session last summer.

Congrats to @harbottle and @freesia on attaining the optimum waking reading.

Hoping for positive news from your appointment later @eggyg Sending good vibes your way.

@SueEK So sorry to hear that things came to a head at work but hopefully it will make people realise that there is a problem that needs fixing. You have been struggling with workload for far too long.... as with so many people who seem to be under ridiculous pressures of work these days.

@gll Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough. Hope you feel better soon.

@Grannylorraine Spring is just around the corner. Hang in there. Everything will seem so much easier when we get some warm weather and sunshine. (((HUGS)))


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora bless you but it was just a dream lol. That’s not to say it couldn’t happen but hopefully I’ve got more control in real life than I have in my dreams


----------



## rebrascora

SueEK said:


> @rebrascora bless you but it was just a dream lol. That’s not to say it couldn’t happen but hopefully I’ve got more control in real life than I have in my dreams


Oops! I guess I skim read and didn't fully take your post in and knowing how frenetic work has been for you over the past few years, I thought "good for you" blowing your top at them. Hope the dream brought you a little release.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> 13.5 this morning  hope I’m not coming down with something else. Correction dose taken.
> 
> Got the results of the first aid course and passed though, so that was good.


Well done, it reminded me of a faux pas I made on a first aid refresher course. They asked what would you do if somebody was choking and I piped up 'give them a pelvic thrust' which of course had everybody in hoots of laughter. I didn't cotton on to what I had said immediately but when I did, I just cried with laughter and sheer embarrassment. I was never allowed to forget it.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Well done, it reminded me of a faux pas I made on a first aid refresher course. They asked what would you do if somebody was choking and I piped up 'give them a pelvic thrust' which of course had everybody in hoots of laughter. I didn't cotton on to what I had said immediately but when I did, I just cried with laughter and sheer embarrassment. I was never allowed to forget it.


That is priceless!!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Martin.A said:


> What have we come to when a trip to LIDL or Morrisons is the highlight of the day........?!?


Well, before they opened the Lidl near my house I had to take a bus to the next town to go there and it was an exciting day out! I'm an old lady trapped in a 20 something body


----------



## freesia

rayray119 said:


> ah, i see i was pretty closed this morning then.   admiralty i sometimes getting a bit nervous at waking up at that number(don't ask me why)


I must admit i do prefer to be slightly higher first thing in the morning, say between 5.9 and 6.5. I know then that i'm usually well within range to drive to work.


----------



## sg295

Leadinglights said:


> Well done, it reminded me of a faux pas I made on a first aid refresher course. They asked what would you do if somebody was choking and I piped up 'give them a pelvic thrust' which of course had everybody in hoots of laughter. I didn't cotton on to what I had said immediately but when I did, I just cried with laughter and sheer embarrassment. I was never allowed to forget it.


And I’m crying with laughter reading this, that is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Lanny

Just back from review & all the snow has melted away apart from my lane & garden! Phew!

Met my new doctor, only spoke on the phone about 3/4 months ago, & we are both relieved to meet each other: he’s happy I know how to “troubleshoot”, as he put it; I’m relieved he’s fully aware of my issues & past history etc. A very nice fellow Oriental of maybe Thai or Malaysian descent with a very friendly bedside manner! 

Hab1c has gone up by 1 from 67 to 68 but, he’s happy with that as my body has needed to adjust to tresiba after many years on levemir. Next appointment will be face to face again in about 3 to 4 months time & see if being longer on tresiba will improve things? No changes & I gave you lovely lot another plug for the Diabetes UK, the charity, forum members especially, the type 1’s: always have to stress the charity forum; the Causeway Hospital staff don’t approve of the co.uk one & was told before by my DSN NOT to go on THAT one! 

Been out twice today & quite exhausted: every time I think my asthma & long covid has improved a bit: I go out to medical appointments & BAM! I’m huffing & puffing like a steam train; those LONG health centre & hospital corridors! 

So, I’m off to bed & will eat my ham & cheese hospital bought sandwich later when I get up! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Well done, it reminded me of a faux pas I made on a first aid refresher course. They asked what would you do if somebody was choking and I piped up 'give them a pelvic thrust' which of course had everybody in hoots of laughter. I didn't cotton on to what I had said immediately but when I did, I just cried with laughter and sheer embarrassment. I was never allowed to forget it.


Oh no! Another ear worm. “ Let’s do the time warp again!” I can just imagine the scene, the corset and fishnets were probably a dead giveaway!


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Well, before they opened the Lidl near my house I had to take a bus to the next town to go there and it was an exciting day out! I'm an old lady trapped in a 20 something body


I was really excited a couple of weeks ago, I had to go to the other end of town for my Covid jab and decided I’d visit an Aldi I’d never been to before ( we have three in my town). When I got there I was so disappointed as it was the reverse of my regular one and I couldn’t find anything. I could have cried! 
PS I also have a thing about supermarkets and fresh fish and meat markets when I’m abroad on holiday, I could spend hours in them looking at all the exciting stuff. Stuff the beach and the bar!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> PS I also have a thing about supermarkets and fresh fish and meat markets when I’m abroad on holiday, I could spend hours in them looking at all the exciting stuff. Stuff the beach and the bar!


Ooh, me too, I always make a beeline for any food market when we go anywhere abroad, and take photos. I did draw the line at photographing the offal stalls in Barcelona, though, all pigs ears and tripe, along with other things I couldn’t even identify. Everything but the squeak, as they say!


----------



## eggyg

Hi all, thanks for good wishes for my phone consultation. Good news, they didn’t find anything untoward. Phew!
 Bit of a mix up at first. The nurse practitioner who called asked if I was expecting the call, I said yes I was, I got a letter. You’ve had the results of the MRI then? No, said I, now confused, I thought that’s why you were ringing. She put me on hold for at least 10 minutes. Oh the letter is on its way, I’ll read it out to you. The letter is dated 8th Feb you should get it soon! And I’ll let your GP know. 
Grr! Spent a week up to high doh worrying, she didn’t even know why she was ringing me, I was just “ on her list” but I wasn’t her patient so didn’t know anything about me ( her words). Asked how  I was, I said fine, dizzy spells few and far between. OK if it happens again go back to your GP. Bye! You’ve got to laugh haven’t you?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ooh, me too, I always make a beeline for any food market when we go anywhere abroad, and take photos. I did draw the line at photographing the offal stalls in Barcelona, though, all pigs ears and tripe, along with other things I couldn’t even identify. Everything but the squeak, as they say!


The last time we were in the Algarve, March 2019 seems so long ago, we went to Loule on the bus one day. The market there was amazing, I so wished we were staying in an apartment instead of a hotel as I would have bought all sorts. I also take loads of photos. It’s definitely an age thing.


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> I was really excited a couple of weeks ago, I had to go to the other end of town for my Covid jab and decided I’d visit an Aldi I’d never been to before ( we have three in my town). When I got there I was so disappointed as it was the reverse of my regular one and I couldn’t find anything. I could have cried!
> PS I also have a thing about supermarkets and fresh fish and meat markets when I’m abroad on holiday, I could spend hours in them looking at all the exciting stuff. Stuff the beach and the bar!


I'm the same when I go somewhere on holiday! Love to check supermarkets and food shops. Here in England I live in a town and I regularly visit some friends in a bigger city. Each time I go there I am tempted to pop into M&S or Aldi. M&S is not in my day to day budget but I like to pick the interesting snacks 

When I moved from my country it was exciting exploring all the different supermarkets. From the major chains, I think I only have Waitrose left...


----------



## Leadinglights

Robin said:


> Ooh, me too, I always make a beeline for any food market when we go anywhere abroad, and take photos. I did draw the line at photographing the offal stalls in Barcelona, though, all pigs ears and tripe, along with other things I couldn’t even identify. Everything but the squeak, as they say!


I was fascinated by the fish market in Funchal, such variety of seafoods.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. 8.6 @ 8.42am pleased with that. 

I have never been in a Waitrose neither, will have to splash out some day and give it a whirl.  See how the other half live.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Well done, it reminded me of a faux pas I made on a first aid refresher course. They asked what would you do if somebody was choking and I piped up 'give them a pelvic thrust' which of course had everybody in hoots of laughter. I didn't cotton on to what I had said immediately but when I did, I just cried with laughter and sheer embarrassment. I was never allowed to forget it.


I worked for a few years in a children's centre which incorporated a day nursery.  The nursery nurses were doing their child first aid.  They got to the end and were asked what they would do in the event of a child choking... one sweet new nursery nurse shot her hand up and responded "do the vagina manoevre".  Bless her... she couldn't understand the resulting laughter!

I must have photos of every foreign fish market we've ever visited + veg stalls and meat stalls etc etc....  love a good market!


----------



## Bloden

Phew! @eggyg.

Glad you’re back @Lanny.


----------



## freesia

Nice to see you back @Lanny


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A 4.6 here. Quite low for me but ok

Storms seem to have gone at last.

No idea what I was thinking but I put the wrong bin out yesterday morning. Doh!!!

Have a great day today


----------



## gll

Morning Folks 11.4 this morning.

I'm officially a mucus factory now. It just wont stop. 
The sickness chilled out a bit, was told to still take diabetes meds but not water tablets and check for keytones through the day  Still thirsty and woke up again with an empty water bottle that I don't remember drinking during the night but defo managed better on less fluid dependant tablets.

Todays plan is the same as yesterday...do stuff for a couple of hours, nap an hour, rinse and repeat. 
LFT negative, this is a normal knock you on your backside cold/chest infection. 3rd blummin one this year. 

Hope you all have a brill day today x

@Lanny good to have ya back <3
@ everyone - stop with the silly first aid stories...laughing = coughing fits and running to the loo very quickly


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.3 today. 

Got a very busy day ahead. Childcare day as per. Baking to be done, brownies, sausage rolls, quiche, curried cauliflower and potato pasties and of course our daily bread. Amen!
 I actually won’t do all that today. I’ll do brownies as these are best made ahead of time. I’ll also do the pastry for pasties and quiche but I’ll make those tomorrow. I’m cheating with the sausage rolls and bought rough puff. Bread will be done today too. Apart from the bread, everything else is for baby Zara’s 1st birthday party on Sunday. It’s actually her birthday on Monday. What a quick year! 

And then to top off my busy day, we’re going “out” out! Dancing and everything! We’ve  been invited to a charity soul night in aid of our local hospital. We like a bit of soul. Better polish my dancing shoes, it’s been a while. Hope I can remember those Northern Soul moves. 

Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Kopiert

A 6.0 this morning after a disturbed night's sleep. "crashed out" on my bed at around 9pm. Woke up at 12, and could not get back to sleep for a couple of hours. Of course my head was spinning. Feel pretty crap this morning

@Lanny great o see you back, and I good the new doc is okay

Nick


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! BG 6'4. 

I sent a mail to the diabetes nurses and now I have more test strips in my prescription and I will swap to reusable pens the next month


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

6.3 and slowly rising today.

Off for blood tests this morning (fun!) and fingers crossed will find out about whether or not I can have a pump.

We shall see!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Slightly disturbed night, must tell son, if he’s going to have a coughing fit on the way to the loo at 4am, could he do it somewhere other than right outside our bedroom door!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6. Clear skies, dry, cold. Planning an idle day.


----------



## rayray119

First test this morning was 5.2


----------



## SueEK

@Lanny lovely to see you back and that your appt went well x
@rayray119 congrats on the HS
6.5 this morning. Met up with my daughter and son in the park for a cuppa which was great, started to go for a walk, got about 50 yards and my bladder decided it was time to go home, op in less than 4 weeks so am praying it works and I can do exciting things like WALKING aargh!! Pre op assessment up in London Monday so fingers crossed we don’t get stuck on the motorways. Managed to fill both cars up with fuel so will be ok to get up there. Popping down to the caravan tomorrow to check all is ok and put things back in order as new season starts from 1st March, hurray.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SNAP!! @rayray119 


Dez


----------



## Bloden

Hello hello. 10.9 here...come on Tresiba, do your job!

Nice work @rayray119. An HS, oh yeah. YouToo @MeeTooTeeTwo. Fab!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.5 for me xx


----------



## rayray119

Bloden said:


> Hello hello. 10.9 here...come on Tresiba, do your job!
> 
> Nice work @rayray119. An HS, oh yeah. YouToo @MeeTooTeeTwo. Fab!


Thanks even though most people seem to be caliertate that number me I get uncertin


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning. It was a night of two halves. Went to bed on a steady 7.1 and remained there for 3 hours and then steadily dropped to 4.4 and remained there for the rest of the night. Two ruler straight horizontal lines on my graph with a gentle downward slope joining them.

Really struggled with Wordle this morning. Got the vowels pretty quickly but boy were the consonants difficult! Took me 15mins before I had a light bulb moment! Got it in 5 goes but was on the point of throwing in the towel! 

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 on your House Specials this morning.

@Lanny We must have both been missing together so I didn't notice your absence but happy you are back and delighted that your appointment went well. Hope you aren't too washed out today from the exertion.

@eggyg Can't believe it is a year already. Feel like we all should be invited to the party as virtual aunties and uncles.  Hope you have a great night of music, dancing and singing tonight... and perhaps some vino..... if you have enough energy left after a day with baby Zara! Sounds like a basal reduction might be on the cards after such a day. It certainly would be for me!

@sg295 Good luck today. Hope you get a positive response. Fingers crossed emoji. 

@gll Hope you feel better soon. You really have had a bad spell of luck with your health. Give your immune system a good talking to! It needs to buck it's ideas up!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning everyone. 

Thought I’d eaten ok yesterday but clearly something untoward snuck in and gave me a 10.1 at bedtime. 

Given that reading I can’t complain about my 6.6 waking figure today really. 

Off to see the folks later and spoke with work yesterday about why they hadn’t given me any shifts and it was an oversight so next week I’m back at work after my being off with ptsd and I’m looking forward to it. 

Tomorrow I think I’ll get out to Park Run again and take it nice and slow. 

Much love! x


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Really struggled with Wordle this morning. Got the vowels pretty quickly but boy were the consonants difficult! Took me 15mins before I had a light bulb moment! Got it in 5 goes but was on the point of throwing in the towel!


Got it in 4, but I'd got so stuck, the only reason I persevered was because OH had done it and was looking smug. I ended up going through letter by letter trying every combination!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.4 this morning, but that will be the I am going to eat what I want day I had yesterday which included chocolate.

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 congratulations on your HS

@Lanny - pleased to see you back

@eggyg - pleased to hear nothing untoward was found, but so annoying to phone you and not know why they were calling you.  Also can't believe Zara is a year old already.

Re supermarkets - I live walking distance to Morrisons, Sainsburys and Aldi.  5 mins in the car to Tesco (the one we use due to staff discount), and Lidl, about 10 mins drive from Asda and 15 mins drive from Waitrose, so plenty of choice.  Also walking distance to M&S that has a good foodhall.  I love the smaller supermarkets in Spain.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.4 this morning, but that will be the I am going to eat what I want day I had yesterday which included chocolate.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 congratulations on your HS
> 
> @Lanny - pleased to see you back
> 
> @eggyg - pleased to hear nothing untoward was found, but so annoying to phone you and not know why they were calling you.  Also can't believe Zara is a year old already.
> 
> Re supermarkets - I live walking distance to Morrisons, Sainsburys and Aldi.  5 mins in the car to Tesco (the one we use due to staff discount), and Lidl, about 10 mins drive from Asda and 15 mins drive from Waitrose, so plenty of choice.  Also walking distance to M&S that has a good foodhall.  I love the smaller supermarkets in Spain.


I live within 5 minutes walking distance of small Waitrose, Sainsbury’s, Tesco and M&S. Give me 15 minutes walking and that’s up to full sized versions of M&S, Sainsbury’s, Waitrose, Lidl. 
Half to three quarters of an hour and throw in Selfridges Food Hall, Fortnum & Masons as well as Borough Market!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Got it in 4, but I'd got so stuck, the only reason I persevered was because OH had done it and was looking smug. I ended up going through letter by letter trying every combination!


I got it in four after getting zero letters on first two lines and one in the wrong place on the third. Like you I just tried every combination. Sneaky one.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> 4.4 for me this morning. It was a night of two halves. Went to bed on a steady 7.1 and remained there for 3 hours and then steadily dropped to 4.4 and remained there for the rest of the night. Two ruler straight horizontal lines on my graph with a gentle downward slope joining them.
> 
> Really struggled with Wordle this morning. Got the vowels pretty quickly but boy were the consonants difficult! Took me 15mins before I had a light bulb moment! Got it in 5 goes but was on the point of throwing in the towel!
> 
> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 on your House Specials this morning.
> 
> @Lanny We must have both been missing together so I didn't notice your absence but happy you are back and delighted that your appointment went well. Hope you aren't too washed out today from the exertion.
> 
> @eggyg Can't believe it is a year already. Feel like we all should be invited to the party as virtual aunties and uncles.  Hope you have a great night of music, dancing and singing tonight... and perhaps some vino..... if you have enough energy left after a day with baby Zara! Sounds like a basal reduction might be on the cards after such a day. It certainly would be for me!
> 
> @sg295 Good luck today. Hope you get a positive response. Fingers crossed emoji.
> 
> @gll Hope you feel better soon. You really have had a bad spell of luck with your health. Give your immune system a good talking to! It needs to buck it's ideas up!


Thank you @rebrascora! We shall see  *fingers crossed*


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I live within 5 minutes walking distance of small Waitrose, Sainsbury’s, Tesco and M&S. Give me 15 minutes walking and that’s up to full sized versions of M&S, Sainsbury’s, Waitrose, Lidl.
> Half to three quarters of an hour and throw in Selfridges Food Hall, Fortnum & Masons as well as Borough Market!


Jealous! I’ve never been in a Waitrose, but not sure we’ve got one in Cumbria. We’re obviously not posh enough up here, although we do have Booths in some of the more affluent areas of the county. (Not Carlisle for some reason. ) They’re posh as owt like eh! Just like me!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Jealous! I’ve never been in a Waitrose, but not sure we’ve got one in Cumbria. We’re obviously not posh enough up here, although we do have Booths in some of the more affluent areas of the county. (Not Carlisle for some reason. ) They’re posh as owt like eh! Just like me!


Waitrose has always been more of a southern presence. Honestly it’s lovely. It’s not my main supermarket these days, that’s Sainsbury’s, but I use Waitrose for specific things such as chicken because their welfare standards far outstrip those of other supermarkets. They also have generally better quality fruit and veg so I’ll go there if I’m cooking something special but day to day it’s sainsbury’s and more Nectar points for me!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Jealous! I’ve never been in a Waitrose, but not sure we’ve got one in Cumbria. We’re obviously not posh enough up here, although we do have Booths in some of the more affluent areas of the county. (Not Carlisle for some reason. ) They’re posh as owt like eh! Just like me!


Yeh! Who needs Fortum and Masons when you have a Booths! Sadly we don't seem to have any over this side of the north of England. I've never been to Waitrose or Fortnum and Mason's but I distinctly remember a visit to Booth's in Ulverston once many years ago!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.7 for me.

Funny do last night, spiked up to 14.5 for no apparent reason during rehearsal. By the time I got home 7.1 with a vertical downwards arrow.

@rebrascora couple of Booths fairly near me in West/North Yorkshire Ilkley and Settle.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> I live within 5 minutes walking distance of small Waitrose, Sainsbury’s, Tesco and M&S. Give me 15 minutes walking and that’s up to full sized versions of M&S, Sainsbury’s, Waitrose, Lidl.
> Half to three quarters of an hour and throw in Selfridges Food Hall, Fortnum & Masons as well as Borough Market!





rebrascora said:


> Yeh! Who needs Fortum and Masons when you have a Booths! Sadly we don't seem to have any over this side of the north of England. I've never been to Waitrose or Fortnum and Mason's but I distinctly remember a visit to Booth's in Ulverston once many years ago!


I used to work opposite Fortnum's & Mason's loved a walk around there in my lunch break or sitting in Green Park on a nice warm day.  Only down side was all the tourists when trying to get to out of work and up Regents Street and into Oxford Circus tube station to get home.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> I used to work opposite Fortnum's & Mason's loved a walk around there in my lunch break or sitting in Green Park on a nice warm day.  Only down side was all the tourists when trying to get to out of work and up Regents Street and into Oxford Circus tube station to get home.


I used to live opposite the Royal Opera House. To get to Tesco I needed to cross the Piazza. I understand the pain.


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning.
Not sure if daughter is taking me shopping or not, she hasn't said either way - will give it a few more minutes and then go on my own, being it is almost 11.00am. She has been in a strange mood lately, maybe symptoms of her pregnancy, I'm meant to go cinema with her and the princess tomorrow, so we will see what happens.
Got my friend's 70th birthday bash tonight, may or may not have a drink depending on if I go on my mobility scooter (one vodka) or in the car (Pepsi max cherry only) lol 
Hope you have a good start to the weekend


----------



## sg295

I have good news and I have bad news…

The good news is, they said I can have a pump! 

Bad news is, there is an 18 month waiting list…but either way I reckon it’ll be worth the wait and in the mean time they’re going to continue supporting me in a variety of ways


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Sunny at present but changeable.

8.3 this morning.  Very odd night.  I seem to be shattered in the evenings, so went to bed at 10pm.  Slept like a log, but apparently was hypo from midnight to 3am then shot up to 10.3 which dropped again before waking.  No rhyme nor reason that I can think of!

Excitement today is making a cottage pie... or rather several... the freezer got sorely depleted whilst isolating, so bought in quite a bit of meat  during my exciting shopping trip.  However, we'll be eating salmon tonight, that we should have eaten last night had I not been too tired to cook it.  Poor hubby ended up with sardines on toast and I just had toast!

At least we have Morrison's 10 mins walk away, Sainsburys 20 mins walk or 2 mins in the car, but their veg are always expensive and well past their best.  Tesco is a further 100 yards away and Lidl on the other side of  town but it is a very small town.  Waitrose is 30+ miles away - great excitement when it opened, but we've only been once - thought it was prohibitively expensive and it's very small with not a lot of choice.

Welcome back @Lanny.  Good to see you.

Congrats @rayray119 and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.

@eggyg have a fab night out.

@sg295 fingers  crossed for a good decision today.


----------



## Pattidevans

Ooops... @sg295 posted whilst I was typing.  Congrats on being able to have a pump.  Hope the wait is shorter than predicted.


----------



## sg295

Pattidevans said:


> Ooops... @sg295 posted whilst I was typing.  Congrats on being able to have a pump.  Hope the wait is shorter than predicted.


Hi @Pattidevans 

No worries, thank you! I hope so but either way it must be worth the wait and I’ll be supported in a variety of ways in the mean time


----------



## Lanny

13:46 BS 7.5 & actually relieved it’s not any higher as I have a miserable cold: coughed all night; nose is now slowly running as I let it drip away because attempting to blow wiill make my ears explode!

It’ll have to an Australian greeting of G’day Mates, I’m afraid! 

Feeling a little bit miserable, bunged up sinuses, but, there’s a worser bigger picture in that after coming back yesterday to find on the 6 o’clock BBC news that Russia has invade Ukraine & tough times ahead for everyone as food, oil, gas, heating prices will rise even further: was chatting with my sister yesterday about inflation being at it’s highest in 30 years at 5% & with heating oil etc to put it up further in the coming weeks to 7%; neither of us had heard the news yet, at that point in the morning, that war had started! 

So, my little miseries are put into perspective!


----------



## harbottle

A somewhat high 5.7.


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> @gll Hope you feel better soon. You really have had a bad spell of luck with your health. Give your immune system a good talking to! It needs to buck it's ideas up!


I'm trying but it wont blummin listen to me - a bit like every part of my body that's a lil bit broken .

@rayray119 and @MeeTooTeeTwo  Nicely done on the HS today
@sg295 that brilliant news on being able to get the pump, hopefully it will happen sooner.


----------



## Lucyr

8.8 this morning. Better than the 14 of yesterday at least. I’ve had my hospital appointment brought forwards today by 6 weeks to help sort things out.


----------



## Lanny

Slowly working my way back through the posts on this thread & I come across @eggyg. ‘s post that’s started some of you going into fresh meat & fish markets on foreign holidays that has me shaking my head in pure disgust! 

Have any of you been to those places in Hong Kong? A Green Puking emoji & a Nose Holding emoji!  I’ve always avoided those places as much as possible: just a way of HK live for my mum who went every day; I went to “Welcome”, a well known brand of supermarket across HK, to get by with eating dinner once a day! Supermarkets in HK, unlike the UK, hardly sells any fresh produce with it being mainly tinned, dry food stuffs, snacks, household, cosmetic beauty/pharmacy items & clothing! I once followed mum, as a child of 10 on my first ever trip to HK, into the indoor fish & meat market & I’ve never been SO digusted in my life! They’re all indoors in the ground or sub basement levels of skyscrapers & despite ventilation the smell is overwhelming with the tiled floors constantly being wet with stall holders flushing buckets of water down the drains!

Mum was bemused by my reactions & said “YOU won’t last long without going to a fish & meat market in HK!” Thankfully, over the years the fresh food stuffs have slowly creeped into the supermarkets like “Welcome” & “Park n’ Shop” as I’m not the ONLY overseas HK citizen to dislike the infamous fish markets!


----------



## Leadinglights

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 4.8





Lanny said:


> 13:46 BS 7.5 & actually relieved it’s not any higher as I have a miserable cold: coughed all night; nose is now slowly running as I let it drip away because attempting to blow wiill make my ears explode!
> 
> It’ll have to an Australian greeting of G’day Mates, I’m afraid!
> 
> Feeling a little bit miserable, bunged up sinuses, but, there’s a worser bigger picture in that after coming back yesterday to find on the 6 o’clock BBC news that Russia has invade Ukraine & tough times ahead for everyone as food, oil, gas, heating prices will rise even further: was chatting with my sister yesterday about inflation being at it’s highest in 30 years at 5% & with heating oil etc to put it up further in the coming weeks to 7%; neither of us had heard the news yet, at that point in the morning, that war had started!
> 
> So, my little miseries are put into perspective!


A friend who has just been round said she has been informed by her energy supplier her bill will go up 50% from April.
And potentially the rest!!!


----------



## freesia

Afternoon everyone. A shockingly high 14 when i woke this morning. Libre graph showed i'd been up to 20 overnight!! The alarm woke me when it hit 12 but lately if i've corrected overnight, i end up being lower on waking so last night i didn't correct. It could be down to food out last night and a rebound from a hypo after but i've been having lots of spikes and lows lateky and my TIR has taken a real beating. Its all making me feel rather low and tearful lately, i just can't get anything right. My weight is going up but i'm not eating any more but i'm struggling with exercise as my levels plummet and i have to eat to bring them up, defeats the object! I just want to wish D away and feel "normal" again. Sorry for the moan but i'm struggling.

@eggyg enjoy your night out. Its sounds fab!
@MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 congrats on your HS
@sg295 great news about the pump. Hopefully you'll get it sooner.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Afternoon everyone. A shockingly high 14 when i woke this morning. Libre graph showed i'd been up to 20 overnight!! The alarm woke me when it hit 12 but lately if i've corrected overnight, i end up being lower on waking so last night i didn't correct. It could be down to food out last night and a rebound from a hypo after but i've been having lots of spikes and lows lateky and my TIR has taken a real beating. Its all making me feel rather low and tearful lately, i just can't get anything right. My weight is going up but i'm not eating any more but i'm struggling with exercise as my levels plummet and i have to eat to bring them up, defeats the object! I just want to wish D away and feel "normal" again. Sorry for the moan but i'm struggling.
> 
> @eggyg enjoy your night out. Its sounds fab!
> @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rayray119 congrats on your HS
> @sg295 great news about the pump. Hopefully you'll get it sooner.


Sorry to hear you’re struggling @freesia 

*sending hugs*

Yes I’m very pleased, hopefully it will be, in all honesty I’m just grateful to be getting one at all


----------



## rebrascora

So sorry to hear you are struggling @freesia. I usually find if my diabetes stops making sense and I am really becoming frustrated with it, it is usually a sign that my basal is wrong somewhere. Might be that Tresiba's very flat profile is no longer suiting you. Just something to consider. Hope you can figure out a way to fix the problem. I can totally understand it making you feel tearful. Of course the high levels don't help with being emotional on top of the frustration and concern and general wearing down effect of it all. Hopefully, it is just a phase and things will improve soon. My diabetes management definitely ebbs and flows and sometimes it just seems to work perfectly and sometimes, nothing works as it should.
Hang in there, Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> Yes, no surprise that we have a Waitrose here in Berkshire. It's in the centre of town so their car park is handy even if you're not shopping there. If we buy a chicken for a Sunday roast we always get it at Waitrose, and I prefer their coleslaw to anyone else's. And you can only get LivLife bread there.
> 
> As our youngest works at Sainsbury's then obviously that's where we do our weekly shop as Sainsbury's workers and one designated family member (I was elected) get a discount. We use our local Morrisons like a corner shop for newspapers and milk. The packs of nuts we like are only found at LIDL and the nut bars I like are ALDI's own. Our fruit & veg we get from the greengrocer at our nearby garden centre as it's all loose, like an undercover market stall, so you can buy exactly the amounts you want. The only place we don't shop anymore is Tesco, and we don't use Asda because it's too far away.
> 
> As you can see we're spoilt for choice, and all bar Asda within a couple of miles of home, and they've just this week opened a Co-op supermarket in the middle of a new housing development just a mile and a half away.
> 
> Martin


Their basic chickens are better than most other supermarket premium ones and their organic is delicious! 
And the livlife bread is also good. 
My local Sainsbury sells something similar but it’s in a green packaging and nowhere near as tasty as the LL loaf.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## harbottle

5.2 this morning… good night’s sleep, and weird changes in my body over the week still happening: resting heart rate dropping (It was around 95-100 last year, now in the  sixties), leg pains and muscle twitching seem to be gone.


----------



## Kopiert

Happy Saturday. 6.4 this morning.
Had a weird reading yesterday, an 8.2 after a home made chicken salad. Trying to work out if it was 'one of those things' or I put something in the salad that caused the jump.

Have a less stormy weekend y'all.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

An excellent visit to the GP at a very short notice appointment. A GP that actually listened and was good at analysing things. Possible heart problems. Investigations have started. Narrow pulse pressure. Heart failure? Hmm hope not.

The GP confirmed that my HbA1c test, diabetic review and blood serum tests were due middle of Feb but no one told me!! All booked in now for the middle of March.

Wife was very 'off' again yesterday. Probably worry and stress about me because of the visit to the GP. So, as usual, she made things even harder for me all day. Sadly that has made me feel quite upset and 'down' today. I am getting more and more depressed with my total isolation and having to constantly deal with difficult stuff my wife does, says, thinks. Life could have been so much fun but it has turned out to be dreadful and the worst bit is that it will only get worse. Sigh. Sorry about the rant.

BG 4.6. Happy with that

I think I will go and have a cry on the beach.

Have a great day today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A decent nights sleep resulted in a 3.2!!!!!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.3 today for me. 
Walked from home all the way to my parents yesterday which is a good 10 or 11 miles. Aching a bit today but otherwise ok. 
Was going to park run but instead going to protest outside the Russian embassy.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.2 today! (Literally that never happens to me!)

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.6 here.

Wow, more sunshine. Gardening, here I come. Weirdly, it doesn’t seem to drop my BG like a stone any more - summat’s afoot!

(((Hugs))) @Gwynn. I hope things improve over the weekend.

Well done @sg295!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Can’t believe the sun's out, I’m riding this morning, that normally is a cue for wind and rain.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this Saturday. 

Well done to @sg295 & @harbottle on those numbers.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@sg295 and @harbottle and for yesterday  @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS’s.
@eggyg so glad all your results were clear. 
D makes no sense to me at all. Had some chicken, small amount of mash and peas at 5 yesterday, absolutely nothing after and still 7.4 this morning, how does that work???  It p’s me off sometimes. Off to the caravan to get a few things in order after hubby has had his hair cut, he REALLY needs it cut.  
Have a good day all x


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. 12.5.

Still feeling rubbish. BG is just doing what it wants it seems. It wanted a trip to the moon it seemed yesterday and got it but has come back into orbit for waking. 

gratz @sg295 for the HS
hugs @Gwynn <3


----------



## rayray119

Morning early start for me got up at 6.30 because of work. was 9.6 wasn’t sure rather wasn’t sure if getting ready and the 40 minute  walk would drop me or rise since it was first thing in the morning. The awser was not too much change it was 10.1(just heigh enough to warrant a correction with my back fast I had with me)


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.2 for me today

Think I've developed an obsession with wax melts, seems to be all I've bought this month, they are for mums Mothers Day but I've bought around 22 bars from different places and we have 4 here still to use    xx


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @sg295 and @harbottle on your HS


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning.

Did all the wrong things last night.... Ate late (9pm) and had baked potato. Went to bed on 6.7 reduced my Levemir by half a unit and woke up to one of these....

Looks like I am in good company with @harbottle and @sg295 so congrats to my fellow achievers this morning.

Got Wordle in 3 this morning but starting the day with a smile definitely helped.  Probably could have had it in 2 if I had just been a bit more switched on.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 today. Sun out, brisk and chilly breeze. Spent most of yesterday sorting through rightmove and onthemarket - no luck. People queuing up to buy my place but nothing to suit me available. I have decided, rather than getting depressed, to always find somebody to blame. OK its P.I.B.P. from now on (Personally I blame Putin).


----------



## freesia

Congrats to you @rebrascora on the HS


----------



## goodybags

SueEK said:


> Congrats on your HS @harbottle
> @goodybags glad you have your appt for your ankle and how you cope with those eye injections I’ll never know .
> @eggyg all fingers and toes crossed for you x
> 7.4 for me this morning after weird dreams last night all about work, completely lost my rag and ended up walking out - oh dear!!
> Shopping today and hoping to catch up with my daughter who is having a rough time, she’s made of strong stuff but we can all only cope with so much.
> Have a good day everyone. X


hi @SueEK that is a common response if I tell people about the treatment I get to my eyes, 
however as long as they drip PLENTY of anaesthetic eye drops it’s not so bad really, 
however the consequences of not having the treatment would lead to becoming severely visually impaired or possibly worse.


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Think I've developed an obsession with wax melts, seems to be all I've bought this month, they are for mums Mothers Day but I've bought around 22 bars from different places and we have 4 here still to use    xx


I buy them but forget to use them then buy more and find the old ones in a draw. I do wanna try an electric melter at some point.

@rebrascora woo well done on the hs...so the key to a hs is to do it all wrong. good to know  (kidding btw)


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> I buy them but forget to use them then buy more and find the old ones in a draw. I do wanna try an electric melter at some point


If you don't mind me asking who do you use? I've bought from My Little Melts and Devon Wick that we've melted so far and I've got Kylie's Creations (A Scottish vendor) and My Little Wax Box Co down at Bruce's for mums present, we use an electric melter as it's safer with having Bubbles here, I've signed up to newsletters for so many wax melt sites its unreal!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

goodybags said:


> as long as they drip PLENTY of anaesthetic eye drops


Can't say they ever dripped it into mines, they usually just rubbed the area with a cotton bud that had been soaked in anaesthetic numerous times before carrying them out xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## goodybags

Good morning today @ 6.30 woke to a high of 8.1 

however when I tested before breakfast about 90 min later
it was a more respectable 6.6 which is a bit strange 

off for a drive through covid test in a minute then 3 days in hibernation, prior to my ankle injection on Tuesday afternoon.

I’m so looking forward to a less painful & hopefully again restoring some movement to the arthritic ankle 
also I get to see the surgeon I’ve seen before, the one who will be administering the procedure, is the first one I ever saw, I’m keen to find out when / if I can ever get the previously spoken about (with him) replacement or fusion surgery. 
Back in 2019 (before the coronavirus pandemic) he agreed I needed surgery,
but as my HbA1c for several years was running way over 100 ! plus then I weighed over 19 Stone it was just to risky.

It was that that that gave me the massive kick up the backside I needed, 
to finally get Diabetes under control after so many years of poor control.


Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.8 but didn’t eat very well again yesterday, pasta ice-cream, to name just a few.

went to see Chicago last night with my daughter and friend, hence the bad eating, really enjoyed it.

@freesia - sorry to hear you are struggling

@Gwynn - sorry to hear you are having a rough time.

@sg295 @harbottle and @rebrascora congrats on your HS.


----------



## SueEK

goodybags said:


> hi @SueEK that is a common response if I tell people about the treatment I get to my eyes,
> however as long as they drip PLENTY of anaesthetic eye drops it’s not so bad really,
> however the consequences of not having the treatment would lead to becoming severely visually impaired or possibly worse.


Yes I will understand your situation but my phobia with eyes is so bad just thinking about it gives me the willies lol x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rebrascora on that HS!!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’m here. 5.6, which I’m delighted with.
 Split insulin dose for tea last night as I was down to 4.6 and I was going out. Left the house on 7.1 Checked my BGs every hour or so and it hardly moved. Had a great night, vino, talking, dancing. Got home at 1.30am! So basal times all to pot today. Never mind it was worth it even though I appear to have left my voice somewhere on the dance floor! Can barely speak. Quiet day for Mr Eggy! 

Had our Sunday full English, don’t worry I haven’t totally lost the plot, I know it’s Saturday, but we’ve a birthday party to attend at 12pm tomorrow and we don’t want to be full of Cumberland sausage when they cut the birthday cake. 

Congrats @sg295 @harbottle and @rebrascora on the hat trick of HSs. Jolly good work. Have a stupendous Saturday everyone, no named storms at least.


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> Yes I will understand your situation but my phobia with eyes is so bad just thinking about it gives me the willies lol x


Likewise, it makes me cringe. Worse than spiders which I can't look at.


----------



## harbottle

eggyg said:


> Afternoon! I’m here. 5.6, which I’m delighted with.
> Split insulin dose for tea last night as I was down to 4.6 and I was going out. Left the house on 7.1 Checked my BGs every hour or so and it hardly moved. Had a great night, vino, talking, dancing. Got home at 1.30am! So basal times all to pot today. Never mind it was worth it even though I appear to have left my voice somewhere on the dance floor! Can barely speak. Quiet day for Mr Eggy!
> 
> Had our Sunday full English, don’t worry I haven’t totally lost the plot, I know it’s Saturday, but we’ve a birthday party to attend at 12pm tomorrow and we don’t want to be full of Cumberland sausage when they cut the birthday cake.
> 
> Congrats @sg295 @harbottle and @rebrascora on the hat trick of HSs. Jolly good work. Have a stupendous Saturday everyone, no named storms at least.



Thanks, well done on the readings.

Sounds like a great night! Me and the wife are going out tonight to see Dr Hook featuring Dennis Locorriere. A band I grew up listening to as my parents used to like them and played them in the car on long journey. Will be a bit sad, as my Dad died when I was 32 (He was Type 2 but didn't really manage to control it and had a stroke when he was 60) and my Mum died 3 years ago.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Bright, sunny and not even too chilly outside. 

Just the usual shopping today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you know. I just spent 2.5 Hrs walking on the beach. Enjoyed it too. Refreshed but aching slightly. Probably about six miles and the fairly strong wind was directly in my face all the way back. Great exercise.

Thanks for all your support. It's the only support I get. 

The rest of the day will be fine. I am just about to make a hot pot but for an experiment I will slow cook it in the Ninja Foodi and see what the results are like.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this bright and breezy sunny day!

7.3 this morning, following another hypo at 1am and the rest of the night on -20% basal.  I think I may have to adjust basal rates  down from about 11pm to 3am if this happens again tonight.

Congratulations @rebrascora, @harbottle and @sg295 on your HS.

@eggyg, glad to hear you enjoyed your night out.

@Gwynn, huge hugs, sorry to hear you are feeling more and more isolated.  As you seem to be able to get out for an hour or two is there anything you could attend/join to relieve the isolation e.g. some sort of adult ed course or similar?


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> If you don't mind me asking who do you use? I've bought from My Little Melts and Devon Wick that we've melted so far and I've got Kylie's Creations (A Scottish vendor) and My Little Wax Box Co down at Bruce's for mums present, we use an electric melter as it's safer with having Bubbles here, I've signed up to newsletters for so many wax melt sites its unreal!  xx


a lassie i know online makes them. will pm you the fb group link (not sure on rules about sharing those links publicly on here) or I pickup yankee melts.
Im a sucker for the clean cotton and baby powder type


----------



## Lanny

11:03 BS 6.9  Fairly happy with that & the head cold has cleared up with just a bit of coughing left last night. My nose is still a bit blocked this morning but, no wetness & will eventually clear the longer I’m upright: it’s the horizontal position while sleeping that creates the blockage; my running nose yesterday cleared itself after ai got up!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Saw last night’s last episode this year of Death in Paradise actually live before going to bed. It was a transitional season with some episodes a bit below par but, it was the 11th series & it’s a challenge to keep things fresh with reasonably difficult to solve cases! The revelation at the end about the commissioner may mean another new cast member next year? 

Also, started watching Freeze on BBC3, yay! it’s back on tv & iPlayer, about British figure skaters & found it fascinating: binged watch all 4 episodes so far! 

Also, caught up on UK Drag Race v’s the World & MY WORD!  In a series of shocks every episode so far that last one was a HUMDINGER!!! Rupaul gasped, Michelle Visage covered her eyes with her hands, Rupaul’s delayed gasp of Wow!, Clara Amfo looked shocked & miserable, all the queens shocked & upset, even the winner who chose the lipstick looked shocked at how that elimination went! MY! It’s definitely VERY cut throat now!

Also, caught up on Amazing Hotels & I’ve never heard of The Lanesborough in the Belgravia part of London! But, that amazing guest book of signatures from famous guests that have stayed there:- Diana Princess of Wales, President Gorbachev, Madonna, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Michael Jackson, Stevie Wonder & even The Queen who only lives on the other side of the park at Buckingham Palace had stayed there! 

I love going for afternoon tea in swanky hotels in London, had some on my foreign trips too, & been to The Ritz at Green Park, The Connaught in Mayfair & The Hampshire at Leicester Square over the years & would love to go to Afternoon Tea at The Lanesborough at Belgravia for a quite easily bookable & reasonably priced £55 per head as of now: probably due to the pandemic on both counts & will change later; but, it’s on the list now of swanky places to enjoy Afternoon Tea!  You may remember that the swankiest olace that I ever had Afternoon Tea at was The Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong, technically in Kowloon, with a waterfall inside the lobby & a four string quartet playing waltzes while I had my tea, sandwiches, cakes, pastries & scones: a once in a lifetime experience; never to be forgotten!


----------



## goodybags

Kaylz said:


> Can't say they ever dripped it into mines, they usually just rubbed the area with a cotton bud that had been soaked in anaesthetic numerous times before carrying them out xx


Hi @Kaylz, have you been having the same treatment or possibly a different procedure?
firstly I had Lucentis then a few years ago it got changed to Eylea


----------



## Kaylz

goodybags said:


> Hi @Kaylz, have you been having the same treatment or possibly a different procedure?
> firstly I had Lucentis then a few years ago it got changed to Eylea


I had numerous Eyelea done the end of 2016 and all through 2017, my diabetic macular oedema diagnosis came less than a month after my diabetes diagnosis xx


----------



## Gwynn

Sorry to say this but after a good walk I came home and my wife has become very ill again. She believes we have intruders again and that people are trying to poison her. She even thinks I am. She is very unhappy (who wouldn't be if they believed that). She is back to d3manding cameras around the house and alarms everywhere (which I refuse to do as it is pointless and they would change nothing). So she also now refuses to leave the house and enjoy life with me doing 'stuff'. 

This is so tough.

Not much reward for trying so hard to de-stress her life and giving up mine..

Rant over


----------



## Lily123

Gwynn said:


> Sorry to say this but after a good walk I came home and my wife has become very ill again. She believes we have intruders again and that people are trying to poison her. She even thinks I am. She is very unhappy (who wouldn't be if they believed that). She is back to d3manding cameras around the house and alarms everywhere (which I refuse to do as it is pointless and they would change nothing). So she also now refuses to leave the house and enjoy life with me doing 'stuff'.
> 
> This is so tough.
> 
> Not much reward for trying so hard to de-stress her life and giving up mine..
> 
> Rant over


Oh no I hope she gets better soon


----------



## janw

6.1 this morning but had no time to post. Late lunch now after going cinema with daughter and the princess to see Sing 2.
Had too much of a good time at my friend's birthday party last night, only a little vodka but it went to my head - whoopsie! Found myself singing a song with the singer - as long as no-one videoed it, it'll be fine - I don't do singing except indoors, on my own! lol I also danced over 2000 steps - and I still couldn't sleep last night. 
Have a good weekend


----------



## goodybags

Kaylz said:


> I had numerous Eyelea done the end of 2016 and all through 2017, my diabetic macular oedema diagnosis came less than a month after m


I hope your treatment helped, for me the treatment has maintained things 
and stopped the eyes getting worse.


----------



## eggyg

harbottle said:


> Thanks, well done on the readings.
> 
> Sounds like a great night! Me and the wife are going out tonight to see Dr Hook featuring Dennis Locorriere. A band I grew up listening to as my parents used to like them and played them in the car on long journey. Will be a bit sad, as my Dad died when I was 32 (He was Type 2 but didn't really manage to control it and had a stroke when he was 60) and my Mum died 3 years ago.


That takes me back. In the late 70s I worked in Chelsea Girl and of course had music on all day. Dr Hook was one of my favourites. A few years later we had a refit and a new music system installed. We got to share the tapes, I took Dr Hook. I think I’ll hunt it out. Sylvia’s Mother is brilliant.


----------



## Kaylz

goodybags said:


> I hope your treatment helped, for me the treatment has maintained things
> and stopped the eyes getting worse.


Thanks it did, I was the most successful case my consultant had seen xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Gwynn said:


> Sorry to say this but after a good walk I came home and my wife has become very ill again. She believes we have intruders again and that people are trying to poison her. She even thinks I am. She is very unhappy (who wouldn't be if they believed that). She is back to d3manding cameras around the house and alarms everywhere (which I refuse to do as it is pointless and they would change nothing). So she also now refuses to leave the house and enjoy life with me doing 'stuff'.
> 
> This is so tough.
> 
> Not much reward for trying so hard to de-stress her life and giving up mine..
> 
> Rant over


That sounds really hard. I hope things get better. Is there any help you both can get from someone? Though I imagine it's not easy to get people around when she is having these fears...
Big hugs, take care of yourself as much as you can.


----------



## gll

@Gwynn what options do you have of support for YOU? respite / carers breaks? Any day centre places and carers support groups?
Do you have a social worker assigned who can maybe help put some things into place to get you a break a day a week with some longer periods of time occasionally?

You are a massive part of her care plan which means your needs also must be met and supported  << just reminding you that you matter too!!
I'm glad you can get out and go for a walk to clear your head a bit and let out the emotions because, lets be real, its tough to get through some days without even considering the future.

Getting somethings in place now also means when you hit crisis point and it becomes a necessity for survival (for your mental health) then there are doors already opened and things can be stepped up and you are more closely monitored for support needs. 

Sorry if you have already beat your head against brick walls with the above suggestions <3


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! My BG was 5'8 when I got up. 

I had a stressful start of the morning as I somehow slept through my alarms and was late for staff meeting at 12:30. Almost run there, apparently didn't miss much except the only question I had, they had already replied it. But they told me again, so no problem. 

Tomorrow we have the Christmas staff party which was delayed due to COVID. I wanted to get a handbag because I didn't have a nice one, and was lucky to find one I like in a charity shop for only £5.  Then I tried "langos", a Hungarian food from a food truck that comes to the town centre in the weekend. Tastes good but too filling for me!

Quite a busy Saturday. No time to stop now, I have the evening shift. Take care everyone!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning -  8.4


----------



## Gwynn

*Gll* yes there is zero support. I am very VERY alone.

Yesterday was hell itself....all day. Well, after midday for the rest of the day.

The problem really is that I cannot get help for her. She has to request it herself. I cannot get help for me either. There is none. However, I may go and talk to the doctor again as I am getting very upset with it all.

I was stunned yesterday when she accused me and my daughter and her partner of poisoning her. But then she has accused everyone of that, and I mean everyone. All her work colleagues (she has had to leave many jobs because of the poisoning thinking), friends (we have none now), church members, any society members (when I tried to join various societies), my sister, you name it... then there's the odd accompanying behaviour... constantly sealing up her food with tape, hiding stuff, locking doors, blocking chests of drawers, etc...and then...the accompanying demands...new door locks, security cameras, house alarms...and so on...

What I really struggle with, me being very logical, is the fact that she cannot see how skewed and strange her thinking and behaviour is. She really does believe that everyone is trying to harm her and she is frightened ALL the time. And yet her only evidence is that sometimes she feels a bit ill (and I mean 'a bit'. A normal minor tummy upset sort of thing). She has never ever considered seeing a doctor to see if there is an underlying condition but prefers to believe she is being poisoned. AND she is so good and quick at being angry. It is so sad.

Anyway BG this morning is 4.7

I didn't eat yesterday because of the upset of it all. Sad really because I had gone to a lot of trouble to make a hot pot for her. But it was even stranger. She accused me of trying to poison her, ate the hot pot but threw away a mug of tea I had made for her. Nothing she says or does makes any real sense.

Today I may go to our local church just to get away from it all

Have a great day whatever you do today


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning all
5.2 this morning so happy with that.

@Gwynn sorry to hear you are having to deal with so much. It was good you got out yesterday, even fleeting moment of peace will help.

Nick


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 7'5 today. I woke up at 2:30 am in the middle of a dream where I was trying to check my BG, so I did that and was 5'5. It's the first time I test overnight. 

@Gwynn it's a shame you don't have support. And you are right that her behaviour doesn't make any sense, but whatever condition she has is not letting her see that, I'm afraid  I know it's easier said than done but remember you are important and deserve care as well. Hope the visit to the church helps, either spiritually or  just as a distraction.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 for me this morning. Half a unit basal increase got me a pretty straight line overnight and I am back up into the 90s TIR for this week, so things are definitely improving. Also got Wordle in 3 last night before I climbed into bed, so doing better all round.
Another fine day here this morning and no wind yet. Hope everyone has a lovely day. 

@Gwynn Hope your wife wakes up to a more rational day today and you find some support/release within your church community. (((HUGS)))


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to say...... Many congratulations to @Kopiert on attaining the magic number this morning. Gold star awarded!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this beautiful morning. A nice round 6 for me. 

Not our usual lazy Sunday morning today. Need to be at daughter’s for 11ish to help with setting up  the party food, of which I’ve made quite a bit. Just need to plate things up, portion the quiche etc. But before all that, breakfast and Wordle. 

Have a great day ( if you can). Congratulations @Kopiert on your HS.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today.  Caravan all ok and nearly ready for our visits.  Off to the Range soon to pick up some bits and making hubbys favourite meal later, stew and dumplings.  Beautiful day weather wise here in sunny Brighton.
Have a good Sunday all x
@Kopiert congrats on the HS
@Gwynn so sad for all concerned and I hope you get some solace today from attending church. We are always here to listen to you if that helps xx


----------



## SueEK

PS have had to join in with Wordle, got it in 4 this morning and yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Wall to wall sunshine is forecast today, may have to go for a walk if we can find any footpaths that are dry enough.
I'm sorry you’re going through a rough patch again, @Gwynn , when things had seemed more settled recently.


----------



## rayray119

exactly 6 for me this morning i went to bed on 6.8 so looks like I got the reduction of my evening livermir right(obviously wont know for sure with not seeing what I happened over night but I'm taking it as a win)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Kopiert well done on your HS.
5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Not going to measure any more. Sick to death of worrying about everything and trying to squeeze blood out. 

Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## TinaD

Beautiful morning here - I hope the same for others. FBG not as good as I want but after a bad night and a snack at 01.30 a 6.1 has to be accepted I suppose. Gardener coming today so lots of cleaning up to do outside.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 for me today

Hoping Bruce isn't in the mood he was in yesterday, he was the most annoying he's been in a long time!

Also hoping he gets to and from work without any problems this coming week, many of this weekends services  haven't been running due to covid related absences xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.7 (finger prick showed 4.0 though had a red line for about an hour before). This is despite 3 glucose an hour before and dozing back to sleep. I'll reduce the basal tonight.

@Kopiert congrats on the HS
@Gwynn i hope your wife has a better day today. Its so sad, but know you can come here and say how you feel. (((HUGS)))

Its bright and sunny here atm, i might attempt a walk later if levels hold up. It would be nice to get out before going back to the business/madness of work atm. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lucyr

14.2 this morning

I’d been 10 before lunch yesterday, guessed carbs of 70 for a panini with salad and crisps (which I thought was a high end estimate), took the insulin for it, then was 22.4 at 2.5 hours later. I took a correction for that and 3hrs later I was 26.8. I got a brand new cartridge out of the  fridge and corrected with that and got down to this mornings 14. 

Feels like a combination of a dodgy cartridge (can it suddenly go off??) and almost like my pancreas has given up (can you have a 14 year honeymoon?).


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Not going to measure any more. Sick to death of worrying about everything and trying to squeeze blood out.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday.


I’ve had periods when I’ve stopped measuring as I just didn’t have the brain space to process that on top of everything else. 
I did find coming in here and supporting others and reading threads etc still incredibly useful so even if you do stop testing please stay active in the forum if you can


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. 

Awful sleep last night because in my bonkers world I thought listening to the news from Ukraine through the night would be ideal to drift off to but instead it kept me wide awake and going down various OSINT resources to validate/geolocate videos being posted. 

Might reward myself today with a trip to the C-i-n-e-m-a 

Being very careful with the spelling there for obvious reasons!


----------



## harbottle

A 5.6 for me…


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> Morning guys, 7 this morning.
> 
> Logic exercise
> I'm looking forward to a bowl of chicken soup.
> Only sick people enjoy chicken soup.
> Therefore I must be sick.
> 
> Correct


Can't decide how to respond to that. If you are sick, then I need to hit the "Care" emoticon or if you are being funny then I should be "HaHa" ing?? 
Hopefully it is the latter but if not, enjoy the soup and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Michael12421

Benny G said:


> Morning guys, 7 this morning.
> 
> 
> Only sick people enjoy chicken soup.
> Therefore I must be sick.
> 
> Correct


No I must disagree. Chicken soup is delicious, especially the traditional Jewish recipe.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> No I must disagree. Chicken soup is delicious, especially the traditional Jewish recipe.


Which I’ll be making later today. Assuming I can pick up a boiling fowl from the butchers.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.1 for me. Libre reading consistently about 1 high for me as a 5.8 on the finger before breakfast more or less confirms.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.1 today 
that is the lowest morning reading for a while 

for me a lazy day is planned, although I do have a few things to do whilst I isolate, prior to my hospital visit on Tuesday.
Did the required drive through PCR test yesterday, which I actually did as a walk through due to getting a puncture as I pulled into the hospital, then was relieved to get the all clear text from NHS in the afternoon.

@Gwynn I so hope your wife has a better day today, it must be so hard for you.

Can’t believe we’ve almost reached the end of the month already, it will soon be spring!
have a great day whatever you are doing not doing everybody.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 today, so a slight improvement.  Yesterday I did my long run of 18km training for my 1/2 marathon.  Today I am making mum’s birthday cake and then I have a 3 hr yoga session this afternoon followed by a roast dinner.

@Kopiert - ingrate on your HS
@eggyg  - hope everyone enjoys the party
@Gwynn - sending you hugs.

have a good day everyone


----------



## Fagor

4.1 today
5.3 yesterday.
Now running between 4 and 5 for a lot of overnight, dropping from 11+ before bed.
So big switch from 11 to 13 overnight with minimal drop.
Seem to have lost my sweet spot.


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 10.2.
Feeling a bunch better today. Still have a ton of mucus on my chest but its less irritated so coughing has eased a bit. 
Hopefully today I can manage without a nap and get back to some sort of normal.

Going to chill and try and catch up with some gaming friends and do a lot of pew-pewing and saving the world . Its my happy / escape from stuff for a few hours place 

@Gwynn really hope today is an easier day for you x

@Lucyr Brilliant morning reading after yesterdays disaster, I was coming to check on you if you hadn't posted. Hopefully todays non dodgy cartridge will sort it out the rest <3


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... fairly bright with little wind that I can discern, but there are kite surfers I can see in the "sea glimpses" from our bedroom window.

5.3 this morning with a nice flat line following the  red line from 10pm to 3 am.  It was probably from not eating much of the dinner I bolussed for.. though I did consume Dextrose and stem ginger cookie + put a -25% basal on for 5 hours.  Anyway I slept peacefully through it.

I adore chicken soup, but never make it as hubby hates it.  However I have finally got him to appreciate a good risotto.. so that's a win!  In reality he's not a fussy eater, quite the opposite.

@Gwynn... just big hugs... hope the church visit will help.  Would these people be of any help?  Or this organisation

@Kopiert Congrats on your HS

@eggyg have a lovely party.


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Morning folks. 10.2.
> Feeling a bunch better today. Still have a ton of mucus on my chest but its less irritated so coughing has eased a bit.
> Hopefully today I can manage without a nap and get back to some sort of normal.
> 
> Going to chill and try and catch up with some gaming friends and do a lot of pew-pewing and saving the world . Its my happy / escape from stuff for a few hours place
> 
> @Gwynn really hope today is an easier day for you x
> 
> @Lucyr Brilliant morning reading after yesterdays disaster, I was coming to check on you if you hadn't posted. Hopefully todays non dodgy cartridge will sort it out the rest <3


Glad you’re feeling better. Bgs between 14-25 today so seems that maybe this virus is still causing havoc.


----------



## mazza31

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


10.1 this morning


----------



## Robin

mazza31 said:


> 10.1 this morning


Welcome to the thread, @mazza31!


----------



## Lanny

13:23 BS 8.9 because I got up SO late! 

It’s another Australian greeting of G’day Mates!  But, it’s Sunday: a day off with lazy ease!

Gone back to reading Ian Fleming’s James Bond & bought the kindle & audible companions of Dr. No & Goldfinger. Read, & listened, to Dr. No yesterday & it was really good: Honey Childe Ryder actually turned out to be a much more interesting character in the book!  Going to read Goldfinger today.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... fairly bright with little wind that I can discern, but there are kite surfers I can see in the "sea glimpses" from our bedroom window.
> 
> 5.3 this morning with a nice flat line following the  red line from 10pm to 3 am.  It was probably from not eating much of the dinner I bolussed for.. though I did consume Dextrose and stem ginger cookie + put a -25% basal on for 5 hours.  Anyway I slept peacefully through it.
> 
> I adore chicken soup, but never make it as hubby hates it.  However I have finally got him to appreciate a good risotto.. so that's a win!  In reality he's not a fussy eater, quite the opposite.
> 
> @Gwynn... just big hugs... hope the church visit will help.  Would these people be of any help?  Or this organisation
> 
> @Kopiert Congrats on your HS
> 
> @eggyg have a lovely party.


Thank you for those links, I think they will be really useful for my OH sister who is carer for his 96 year old Mum but is unwell herself waiting for surgery so they have carers coming in but have been sent a bill for £2500 for the care for 3 months but his Mum has no property or savings and is essentially on pension credit. I don't know if they didn't apply through the proper channels but hopefully they can sort it out.


----------



## janw

7.2 this morning, so higher than I like. Not had chance to test again yet as just had a late lunch.
Hubby and I went to look at another car at lunchtime and this one is brilliant in my eyes. so we've put a deposit down and will get things sorted (tax and insurance) over the next day or two. Happy day


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Thank you for those links, I think they will be really useful for my OH sister who is carer for his 96 year old Mum but is unwell herself waiting for surgery so they have carers coming in but have been sent a bill for £2500 for the care for 3 months but his Mum has no property or savings and is essentially on pension credit. I don't know if they didn't apply through the proper channels but hopefully they can sort it out.


I used to book rooms for the CarersUK local branch  and I know they gave a lot of support to carers, having meetings, days out etc.  Not to mention helping them sort finances out, so definitely worth contacting your local branch if there is one.


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> Bgs between 14-25 today so seems that maybe this virus is still causing havoc.


aww seriously  I was hopeful it would be short work coming the rest of the way back down for you x


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all

6.1 today.

Have a great week


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A 9.0 for me after high alarm going ofg 3 times in the night and a 1u correction. Should have been 2u but back to work today and didn't wany to be low.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7

Today is Dia de Andalucia - a massive holiday


----------



## Gwynn

BG 5.4

Things are not looking too good right now except the BG! 

My visit to the church yesterday was good. I was asked to set up the sound system (which I used to do along with playing keyboard in the worship team). It was a good time. Very theraputic.

My wife will not leave the house because of the intruders. So, now she does absolutely nothing except fret about 'non existant' threats. This really is not much of a life for her or me.

Hmm the news of the escalation of Russia to nuclear weapons on alert is a bit worrying. Could all end in a very big mess.

And to cap it all.....it's raining again!!!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Kopiert

Gwynn said:


> BG 5.4
> 
> Things are not looking too good right now except the BG!


Good Luck today. You seem to have the patience of a saint.
Nick


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Monday already? Off to do the food shop in a mo to beat the school bus traffic.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning all!

Got another one of these but not an ideal way to do it.... 


I would just like to say that I did everything possible to prevent that red section on my graph including no bolus for evening meal and a 4 unit reduction in evening basal meaning that I didn't take any Levemir last night and still hypoed through the night. I have deducted another 2 units from this morning's dose. Thought I would get hit with a visit from Dawn or her cousin FOTF this morning with no basal in my system, but levels have continued to drop since I got up and I will need to eat a bit more breakfast than usual by the look of it. I did have a particularly active day yesterday. 
This diabetes lark keeps you on your toes!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and an undeserved 7.1. After all the beige buffet I consumed yesterday it should be 17.1! 

A good party was had and I can’t believe Zara is one today. They were supposed to be going to Chester Zoo but the forecast for the entire north west is torrential rain after we’ve had an amazing weekend. How typical.  She won’t know or mind and she has a ton of presents to open. She’s already started by all accounts!

Mr Eggy and I are doing a big fat nothing today. Looking forward to it. Low carb day ahead too, I never want to see another sausage roll for at least two days! 

Have a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Just had these sent to me. Me and Zara yesterday and her first thing this morning with her train set from Mummy and Daddy.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.5 when alarm went off at 5:05. 3 precautionary Lifts which at the moment is risky but 5.9 come just before 6 with a couple more on board then 7.9 come 7

Had a scam text at 5:33 saying I’d been in contact with someone click the link to get a test, I’d seen the scam warning posted on FB by the local NHS board and in various diabetes groups so I knew about it, sadly Bruce hadn’t and as I was in the middle of texting him to warn him (only 2 different numbers in our phone numbers and he usually gets the same scams at round about the same time) he phoned mum in a panic, he’d gotten his at the back of 4 and hadn’t been able to sleep so got up and did an LFT etc but was still in a panic, we finally managed to calm him down after about 5 minutes but jeez was it a task! In future I’ll definitely tell him when I see scam warnings posted! Poor thing will be shattered by the time he gets in tonight! xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, weather foul, International news dire, BJ no doubt rubbing his fat hands together after Putin chucking a mammoth sized dead cat on to the table. "Parties? What parties? Time for my Churchill impression."  Sorrowing for Ukraine makes FBG seem irrelevant but it isn't. We need to support each other in small things as well as great during worrying times. On a more cheerful note my gardener's fiancé has a job in the local Aldi, 18 miles away, and in the light of the coming oil crisis, we have organised for her to bring my shopping if I click and collect - with diesel at 150 per litre  I am duly grateful. 5.9 this morning and glad to see it after poor night.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Martin.A said:


> Lovely dinner yesterday. Because we couldn't be sure we wouldn't be having a second Xmas at home, rather than being with family in Bedfordshire, we'd taken the precaution of buying a turkey and a ham joint and sticking them in the freezer. As it turned out we didn't end up having Xmas at home so we defrosted the ham joint and had Xmas Ham slow-cooked in cider, bramley apple slices and orange zest and decorated with chives. Delicious, and there's still half of it left for a salad and a sandwich or two. The turkey will get used one Sunday when our eldest is home for April.



Sounds delicious Martin!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 today, think tomorrow will be bad as having afternoon tea with my mum for her birthday today.

@rebrascora - congratulations on the HS, 

@eggyg - baby Zara is so cute, hope she enjoys her birthday today.

This is me at my 3 hr yoga practice yesterday.  Some of the ladies can do this on the floor with no assistance, but this contraption was used for those of us who were nervous or in my case worried about going dizzy.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Got another one of these but not an ideal way to do it....
> View attachment 20211
> 
> I would just like to say that I did everything possible to prevent that red section on my graph including no bolus for evening meal and a 4 unit reduction in evening basal meaning that I didn't take any Levemir last night and still hypoed through the night. I have deducted another 2 units from this morning's dose. Thought I would get hit with a visit from Dawn or her cousin FOTF this morning with no basal in my system, but levels have continued to drop since I got up and I will need to eat a bit more breakfast than usual by the look of it. I did have a particularly active day yesterday.
> This diabetes lark keeps you on your toes!


It is trying to show you who is BOSS.


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 this morning. 

And a bundle of Exante shakes ordered for the first time in a long time. 
Want to kick the stubborn excess weight off and this is a very efficient way for me to do it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Video shoot today. Some of it's supposed to be outside, or perhaps not.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @rebrascora on that House Special. I didn't see it earlier.  Specsavers here I come!


----------



## ColinUK

Should also say that I spoke with my GP today and they’re referring me to the REWIND program which is the NHS soup and shakes weight loss for T2   

He said they make it very difficult to get accepted and most referrals they’ve made are rejected so we’ll see what happens. 

Out for a quick stroll before work this afternoon. Tried to sign in to the work laptop before heading out and can’t remember a single password


----------



## Lanny

10:56 BS 7.2 Much better!  The catch phrase of Bagga Chips, Drag Queen! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! Yesterday in the staff party I had 2 glasses of wine and a fair bit of dancing, and some naughty sweets to balance my BG (not really, they just were there and I fancied them haha). It was fun and I woke up to a nice 5'6. I took my morning dose down by one unit, as I have a full day of work and don't know if the alcohol and movement from yesterday can affect me. Later BG will tell if that was a good idea. 

Started work at 7am with a headache, I blame the lack of sleep as much as the wine. Was worth it tho!


----------



## Pattidevans

Ugh.... Wet, wet, wet!

Late night last night chatting to BIL in Aus about their flooding.  Well, take your pick about FBG!  4.2 at 07:45 or 7.2 at 09:00 after I had eaten a stem ginger cookie and fallen asleep again.  

Chiropractor at 3pm followed by visiting a T2 friend to help her choose a wig.  Very frustrating as she's one of those people who ask your advice and then completely ignores it.... as she has completely ignored her T2 over the past 5 years.  She quite gleefully told me that she eats whatever she wants, including cake, but she is now beginning to experience complications, so I will try again to give her some dietary guidelines.

Congratulations @rebrascora on your HS.

Glad to hear you got a little relief during the church visit @Gwynn.

Baby Zara looks mega-cute @eggyg.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 13.3 or 10.8 when I woke up hours ago, depends which finger you want. Lets call it good at about 12 

Need to get sorted for the OT assessment for a shower that got rescheduled to tomorrow after we were all unwell. Got a weeks worth of housework to catch up on before tomorrow .

Will catch up on posts when I've got some bits done 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## harbottle

5.7 this morning… up from 5.3 after a meal that included some ‘proper’ pasta.


----------



## AndyYates

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


7.8 this morning!


----------



## Bexlee

7.1 this morning had a little lie in to 745 as I was at the eye clinic 

Of course we had a lovely bright sunnny day….just what’s needed after eye drops ! Lost count of number of eye injections I’ve had now but I think it’s 8. It is improving apparently which is good. 

Hope the 1st back went ok @freesia.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora congrats on the HS
@eggyg baby Zara is very cute, lovely photos
@Grannylorraine, oh my! Looking at that contraption made me feel dizzy! I hope you were ok.
@Martin.A your ham sounds delicious.
@AndyYates welcome to the thread.
@Bexlee i feel like i've not had a holiday its been so mad busy. I had a drink made for me at morning break but didn't get chance to drink it. I've just sat down with my second drink of the day (first was with breakfast and even that was rushed). Its not good.


----------



## janw

6.6 this morning before going shopping with daughter. Quick lunch and then out with hubby to finish paying for our "new" car, he was hoping to leave it there until tomorrow so it can be taxed on 1st of the month, but the guy wasn't impressed with that idea, so hubby drove it back to ours and put it on the drive as it is still classed as SORN, plus he needs to insure it too. So.... yours truly had to drive the other car back, complete with our dog in it! lol As I said, I'd only driven it on our estate last week, no main roads let alone the dual carriageways, but I had to tackle the lot, including my least favourite roundabout..... I managed fine, it was pretty much as if I had still been driving without the "break". It was one of our busiest roads with the busiest roundabouts, if I can tackle that, I can tackle anything. Of course driving the "new" car will be another matter - back to round the estate again to start with lol
Well it is the start of a new week and the end of the month - and tomorrow means trying my hand at cooking keto pancakes for the first time.......
Enjoy what's left of the day


----------



## ColinUK

Rejected from the NHS soups and shakes diet. Text from the gp saying it’s “probably because it’s Monday and they are useless”.


----------



## THOMASF

My average is 6.1 over a 7 day period. Does jump around a bit, lowest 5.4, highest 6.7


----------



## freesia

Welcome to the thread @THOMASF


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, from my hospital bed though so I haven’t actually gone to sleep yet. BG of somewhere between 28 and 15 depending on which of the readings through the night you use. Got an out of hours GP appointment last night as my meter was just saying Hi and it isn’t usually that friendly, and was admitted. BG heading the right way now and had a lot more tests to see what’s going on.


----------



## Kopiert

6.4 this morning.
Dreadful day yesterday. Almost feinted when presenting to a client. Mortifyingly embarrassing. Not sure if it was anything to do with D, but felt dreadful for a couple of hours.

Congratulations to @rebrascora for you HS.
@Lucyr sorry to hear that you are in hospital- good luck. (edit for terrible predictive text on phone!)


----------



## Kopiert

THOMASF said:


> My average is 6.1 over a 7 day period. Does jump around a bit, lowest 5.4, highest 6.7


Welcome. I like the fact you are actually doing an average. I think I will work mine out.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.6. Happy with that.

Yesterday was a much better day with my wife. She had calmed down a lot. We had a good day. She was still quite distant but the paranoia was mostly absent. Phew. Exhausting chasing this monster condition.

Hopefully it is not too cold out there. I need to get out for a walk.

I hope things get sorted for you LucyR.

An average is interesting. Mine over 416 days is 5.24. It gives me a very very rough idea of what my next HbA1c might be, and some overall reassurance. HbA1c guess is 30 plus an arbitary tolerance = 34. We will see soon what it really is. I was a bit lax in the evenings with my diet over Christmas and the new year so the HbA1c may be higher than my guess.

Have a good day wherever you are and whatever you do today.

Not much to do today yet. I must think of something....


----------



## SueEK

7.5 after a long day yesterday. Back to work today, have a good one x
@Lucyr sorry to hear you are in hospital and hope they get to the bottom of it very soon.  Hugs to you x
@Kopiert that sounds scary, hope you are ok today x
@Gwynn glad you had a better day yesterday x
@THOMASF welcome to the thread.
@rebrascora congrats on your HS yesterday x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today
Happy St Davids day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

A shocking 11.7 !

Have a good day one and all


----------



## Lily123

Good mroning!

3.8 and the alarm on the Libre didn’t go off at 4.2 I did check with a finger prick and 3.9 - 6.0 now


----------



## harbottle

5.2 for me. Trying out a free ‘contour one next’. Nice piece of hardware, but strips are pricey.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.1 after 2JBs but yesterday managed 100% in target all day. Not had that for a while, i hope it lasts a bit longer.

@Lucyr I hope they get to the bottom of it. Hugs to you.
@Kopiert i hope you feel better today. Sounds a scary episode.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @harbottle


----------



## Lucyr

Thanks all. Was 17.4 before breakfast (Rice Krispies with guessed carb count, not had them in years, no prebolus as you can’t really do that in hospital), probably not the most helpful thing for my blood sugar but needed something.


----------



## Kopiert

harbottle said:


> 5.2 for me. Trying out a free ‘contour one next’. Nice piece of hardware, but strips are pricey.


Yay


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. March already! Where did February go? I know it’s a short month, but it’s the same every year, January drags on for ever, and February goes in a flash.
I hope they get your BGs sorted and find out what’s going on, @Lucyr .


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.1 on this very frosty but beautiful morning. We’re off gallivanting into the Lakes for a walk. No fells as such, not sure my hip is up to it, just a gentle incline! 

I’m sitting here watching a magnificent male pheasant holding court on my pond wall. He’s shouting for a mate. He looks splendid in the sunlight. 

Happy St. David’s Day to our Welsh members. @Bloden @Martin.A and @TinaD are the only ones I know off hand. And Happy Shrove Tuesday to those who love flour, water and eggs mixed together and cooked in a frying pan! Yuk! I can’t stand pancakes.  Will our Welsh members have leek pancakes? 

Have a good day. Congratulations @rebrascora for your HS yesterday and well done today to @harbottle for yours.


----------



## Bloden

Diolch yn fawr @eggyg and @goodybags - it is indeed Gwyl Dewi Sant. A friend asked me what I’d be doing for Saint David’s Day - wearing a daff on my jumper and reminiscing about school eisteddfodau - aah, the traditional costumes, the poetry, the songs, and the horrible boys competing to wear the biggest smelliest leek on their jumpers. 

Almost forgot, 5.3 here.

Pancake in Welsh is crempog, by the way. Enjoy your crempogau, folks!


----------



## rayray119

9.2. Last night seemed to one of those nights(corrections not having too much of an effect I can think of few reasons why though)


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 9.2. Last night seemed to one of those nights(corrections not having too much of an effect I can think of few reasons why though)


Other than the gernelly reasons i could think of it might just be my blood knew I was working letter so wanted to keep me up(sometimes I feel like it knows my plans)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A depressing 6.5 - serves me right for eating an apple and a satsuma whilst watching the late news. Weather brilliant if chilly. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

TinaD said:


> Good morning. A depressing 6.5 - serves me right for eating an apple and a satsuma whilst watching the late news. Weather brilliant if chilly. Have a good day everyone.


Do you consider 6.5 a bad number? It sounds like a good number to wake up on.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And Happy St David's Day


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. 6.1 on this very frosty but beautiful morning. We’re off gallivanting into the Lakes for a walk. No fells as such, not sure my hip is up to it, just a gentle incline!
> 
> I’m sitting here watching a magnificent male pheasant holding court on my pond wall. He’s shouting for a mate. He looks splendid in the sunlight.
> 
> Happy St. David’s Day to our Welsh members. @Bloden @Martin.A and @TinaD are the only ones I know off hand. And Happy Shrove Tuesday to those who love flour, water and eggs mixed together and cooked in a frying pan! Yuk! I can’t stand pancakes.  Will our Welsh members have leek pancakes?
> 
> Have a good day. Congratulations @rebrascora for your HS yesterday and well done today to @harbottle for yours.


Happy St David's Day. No pancakes for me - too many carbs - but I might indulge in a leek as need to clear the last few from the raised beds. A fine and useful veggie - low carb in soups, fried with bacon or with cheese sauce as well as convenient to wear in hat when needing to tell friend from foe.


----------



## Bloden

Where did you find those evil looking bunnies @MeeTooTeeTwo?! 

I agree @TinaD. Leeks sweated in a pan with a blob of butter - yum!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oh almost forgot!!!


And SNAP!! at my fellow HSer @harbottle 
Dez


----------



## TinaD

rayray119 said:


> Do you consider 6.5 a bad number? It sounds like a good number to wake up on.


A poor number for me - it is top end pre-diabetes and I have been achieving normal, non-diabetic levels, through carb control for many months.  A good number is below 5.5. Can't achieve such low numbers without sticking to 20g or less of carbs.


----------



## TinaD

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Oh almost forgot!!!
> View attachment 20228
> 
> And SNAP!! at my fellow HSer @harbottle
> Dez


Congratulations! Hope you feel smug.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> Where did you find those evil looking bunnies @MeeTooTeeTwo?!
> 
> I agree @TinaD. Leeks sweated in a pan with a blob of butter - yum!



Speaking of evil looks, I've just noticed this scary looking face in my 5.2 pic above. 
It's not a reflection of me - I'm much scarier!!


----------



## Kaylz

harbottle said:


> Trying out a free ‘contour one next’. Nice piece of hardware, but strips are pricey.


Yes the Contour Next One is a great meter, far less bulky than most just wish someone made silicone skins for them as I find it a little too slippery xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 for me today 

Has anyone heard from @DuncanLord lately? xx


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Happy St David's Day. No pancakes for me - too many carbs - but I might indulge in a leek as need to clear the last few from the raised beds. A fine and useful veggie - low carb in soups, fried with bacon or with cheese sauce as well as convenient to wear in hat when needing to tell friend from foe.


I love leeks. I’ve not long picked the last of ours. I’m bereft!  I can’t believe I’m actually going to have to BUY them. Need to plant more this year.


----------



## Kaylz

@Lucyr I hope your feeling better soon and they can get to the bottom of what's going on xx


----------



## rebrascora

Happy St David's day to all.

Libre said 3.9 when I first woke up so I munched on a JB whilst I injected my Levemir and then went back to sleep for an hour and got up on 4.7. My Libre graph isn't showing any red so looks like I have got away with that and perhaps have the opportunity to manage a Unicorn Day today (Congrats to @freesia on yours yesterday) I won't be doing pancakes as I have no "off switch" and it will disrupt my low carb way of eating and I am just really enjoying being on an even keel with that at the moment. @eggyg I am not sure what sort of poor household you came from but even in ours we could afford milk to make our pancakes. We always had butter, sugar and lemon juice on ours. I am not sure why when no one else I know melted butter on them but we always did.  Maybe I will make a low carb chaffle pancake or two if I have time later and have it with black pudding, salad leaves, tomato and mayonnaise.

@Lucyr So sorry to hear you are in hospital. Really hope they figure out what is going on this time. Please keep us updated.

@harbottle and @MeeTooTeeTwo Looking like we have two strong contenders for the 2022 HS championship already and it is only Feb. Well done guys! 

@AndyYates and @THOMASF Welcome to the thread. The "average" part of the thread has now largely been dropped and we usually just post our daily waking reading, although even that often comes second to the chit chat or is largely just an excuse to come and touch base with everyone. Feel free to continue posting your "7 day average" if you wish but just wanted to encourage you to come and post every day and post your morning reading if you would like, rather than just once a week.... and feel free to share any bits of information about your day (diabetes or otherwise) if you would like to. Look forward to getting to know you both better.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning and according to mysugr my assumed HbA1C is 40 but I’ll have that confirmed later in March when I have my annual blood letting ceremony. 

Signing in to my medical records and reading the response to the surgery from the diet folk and I’ve been rejected from the NHS diet because my HbA1C is “too low for consideration”. It needs to be above 48.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 12.0

Waiting on nurse phonecall this morning for a review of new medication dosage. between the booster going straight into a cold, I really don't have an answer to give her as to how well its has been tolerated or working between the dehydration, pulled muscles coughing and erratic bg levels. Hard to tell what's my body being its normal rubbish self and what's virus inflicted.

OT assessment this afternoon for the shower, really keeping my fingers crossed that we get it. Don't know if we will found out right away.

@Lucyr we need to have a word with your meter...explain to it that "Hi" isn't as friendly as it thinks.  (hugs).
@rebrascora Yay on the HS for yesterday and @MeeTooTeeTwo and @harbottle for todays!
@AndyYates and @THOMASF welcome on in 
@freesia well done on the unicorn day!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8 for me today, had a lovely afternoon tea with my mum and daughter, my mum and daughter are going to have what was left today, it was delivered all set up.  Managed my 2nd fasted 5km yesterday and a lovely yoga session with no attempts at handstands, was a lovely mat session for abs.

@Lucyr - sorry to hear you are in hospital, hope you are home and well again soon.

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @harbottle - congratulations on your HS.

Have a gay everyone.


----------



## harbottle

Kaylz said:


> Yes the Contour Next One is a great meter, far less bulky than most just wish someone made silicone skins for them as I find it a little too slippery xx


I've got a little 'collection' now - a 'Trivium' one (With Bluetooth so it syncs with an app) which I quite like, and the results seem quite consistent - i.e. multiple tests on different fingers at the same time show that the results are very close. (The contour one is also the same in this respect.) These two both have costly strips, though. The Contour is clearly a premium product, though, both the hardware and the software. The Trivium app is not great.

I also have a 'Navii' one that I got because the strips are way cheaper, but it doesn't seem to have a mechanism to get data out of it.


----------



## janw

6.6 again this morning
Going to try my hand at keto pancakes later - love Alexa who said we should have leek pancakes, so as to combine pancake day with St David's day - as much as I enjoy leeks, I think I'll give that idea a miss. Fresh lemon juice and "sugar" for me, thank you kindly.
Happy 1st of March too - what a start to the month!
Nothing planned although one of us needs to go to Asda as one of us (cough cough) forgot to get the dog food yesterday .... oopsie!
Enjoy your day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.9 for me although I thought it might have been higher as I was munching biscuits and chocolate last night at our video shoot. BG was refusing to budge from the low 4s.

Looking forward to seeing the results. My role was man on chair wearing my very best charity shop suit with bandaged eyes who was shaking violently. 

Think I'll get out in the garden now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## janw

harbottle said:


> I also have a 'Navii' one that I got because the strips are way cheaper, but it doesn't seem to have a mechanism to get data out of it.


HomeHealth sell the lead for the Navii to connect to your PC/laptop, in order to upload the data. I keep looking at buying it, but haven't so far .... HERE


----------



## harbottle

janw said:


> HomeHealth sell the lead for the Navii to connect to your PC/laptop, in order to upload the data. I keep looking at buying it, but haven't so far .... HERE



Oh dear, why use a standard USB cable when you can use a weird combination of USB and what looks like an audio jack. Bizarre.

Just ordered one. 

I did wonder why the device had an Audio jack on it.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.. grey but not wet  today.  So far....

7.3 with a fairly straight line this morning.  100% in range for the last 24 hours (is that a Unicorn day?).

@Lucr sorry you are in hospital.  I do hope they get to the bottom of it this time!  Have they given you tests for meningitis?

@harbottle and @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats yet again  on your HS... Deffo getting to be a habit for both of you.

@AndyYates and @THOMASF welcome to the thread.

Well, I visited my friend yesterday, taking with me a print out of the booklet I wrote for the GPs surgery - showing low carb substitutes for ordinary things e.g. cauli mash/rice etc  along with Jennifer's advice.  She gave it a very cursory look and as I left she tried to hand it back  - I pointed out that I had printed it out for her.  Whether  she will give it another look I don't know, but whilst I was there she told me that  her  BG was "usually 14 - 15" when she rarely bothered to test.  Horses/water/drink came to mind.  It makes me  very sad  to see a friend ignoring their health as she is already seeing complications and is in a really bad way, hardly able to walk.  However, I didn't push the issue at any time I was there as I know that is just counterproductive.  To make it worse, her hubby was diagnosed with T2, but lost lots of weight and put himself into remission.


----------



## ColinUK

harbottle said:


> I've got a little 'collection' now - a 'Trivium' one (With Bluetooth so it syncs with an app) which I quite like, and the results seem quite consistent - i.e. multiple tests on different fingers at the same time show that the results are very close. (The contour one is also the same in this respect.) These two both have costly strips, though. The Contour is clearly a premium product, though, both the hardware and the software. The Trivium app is not great.
> 
> I also have a 'Navii' one that I got because the strips are way cheaper, but it doesn't seem to have a mechanism to get data out of it.


I use the precursor to the navii and log everything into mySugr.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 7'1 today. It seems like I didn't need that basal reduction yesterday, as I went a bit higher than usual, but the numbers were still quite good. Just back to normal dose today. 

Yesterday at work we got to taste the new dinner menu. It was a cool experience, lovely food, interesting explanations from the chef...But got me thinking, how would you even bolus for something like a menu tasting?? 18 different dishes, completely different to each other, one or two forkfuls of each...


----------



## Pattidevans

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 7'1 today. It seems like I didn't need that basal reduction yesterday, as I went a bit higher than usual, but the numbers were still quite good. Just back to normal dose today.
> 
> Yesterday at work we got to taste the new dinner menu. It was a cool experience, lovely food, interesting explanations from the chef...But got me thinking, how would you even bolus for something like a menu tasting?? 18 different dishes, completely different to each other, one or two forkfuls of each...


I'd do a cautious amount of insulin and keep topping up as I ate.... perhaps 2/3 doses.


----------



## SueEK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Oh almost forgot!!!
> View attachment 20228
> 
> And SNAP!! at my fellow HSer @harbottle
> Dez


AGAIN - Are you serious man!! Do you have any left over crumbs you could throw my way Dez?


----------



## Kaylz

@harbottle I've had a few in my 5 years too but all with more expensive strips being that I'm Type 1 and we are given different meters but my list is Optium Neo. Aviva Expert, Aviva as back up, Libre and my Next One, it's the best out the lot as I'm not keen on the foil packages of Optium strips and I had numerous of the bad batches of Aviva strips, I ended up giving my MIL the Aviva with 200 strips when I changed to the Next One xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SueEK said:


> AGAIN - Are you serious man!! Do you have any left over crumbs you could throw my way Dez?


LOL I can't help it!!
Just back from a 6 mile walk and I got


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Happy St David's day to all.
> 
> Libre said 3.9 when I first woke up so I munched on a JB whilst I injected my Levemir and then went back to sleep for an hour and got up on 4.7. My Libre graph isn't showing any red so looks like I have got away with that and perhaps have the opportunity to manage a Unicorn Day today (Congrats to @freesia on yours yesterday) I won't be doing pancakes as I have no "off switch" and it will disrupt my low carb way of eating and I am just really enjoying being on an even keel with that at the moment. @eggyg I am not sure what sort of poor household you came from but even in ours we could afford milk to make our pancakes. We always had butter, sugar and lemon juice on ours. I am not sure why when no one else I know melted butter on them but we always did.  Maybe I will make a low carb chaffle pancake or two if I have time later and have it with black pudding, salad leaves, tomato and mayonnaise.
> 
> @Lucyr So sorry to hear you are in hospital. Really hope they figure out what is going on this time. Please keep us updated.
> 
> @harbottle and @MeeTooTeeTwo Looking like we have two strong contenders for the 2022 HS championship already and it is only Feb. Well done guys!
> 
> @AndyYates and @THOMASF Welcome to the thread. The "average" part of the thread has now largely been dropped and we usually just post our daily waking reading, although even that often comes second to the chit chat or is largely just an excuse to come and touch base with everyone. Feel free to continue posting your "7 day average" if you wish but just wanted to encourage you to come and post every day and post your morning reading if you would like, rather than just once a week.... and feel free to share any bits of information about your day (diabetes or otherwise) if you would like to. Look forward to getting to know you both better.


Very poor Barbara. Milk was a luxury, in fact food was a luxury. Mam sent me up chimneys at 5 and  downt pit at 8 when I got too big for that job. I was so hungry I ate pattern ont plate! We dressed in rags and never had any shoes. Pancake Day was just a fantasy as was Christmas and Easter. The one time we celebrated Shrove Tuesday was the day I brought some “glue” home from school. It was just flour and water and I was starving, mam made a pancake and fried it ont open fire and we shared it between the 12 of us. I’ve never celebrated the day since.


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg  You had a fire??  You were rich! All 15 of us had to huddle around a candle to keep warm and we made pancakes using the skin rasped off me Da's dry and cracked feet cos we couldn't afford flour..... OK.... I think I might have gone too far.  Apologies to anyone with a sensitive stomach! (green faced wretching emoji)


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> All 15 of us had to huddle around a candle to keep warm


And if it was really frosty, you lit it!


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

A bit late posting today as I’ve been very busy but 5.7 when I woke up this morning.

New libre sensor has been playing up so have had to do more finger prick testing today.

My first pancake day as a type 1…it will be interesting to see how this goes!

Hope you’ve had a good day


----------



## freesia

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL I can't help it!!
> Just back from a 6 mile walk and I got
> View attachment 20233


Wow!! A double daily HS. Well done!


----------



## gll

Good news everyone!
Walk in shower has been approved.
Need a surveyor out to make a plan (about a month) and another month or so to complete the work 
Getting a bath board short term.
Daughter is happy and so am I


----------



## harbottle

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> LOL I can't help it!!
> Just back from a 6 mile walk and I got
> View attachment 20233


I just got in from the office and a pre-dinner test revealed a 5.0!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 6.8 today.  Last day of work for approximately 8 weeks so lots to sort out to make sure all is in order.  HbA1c done at pre-op assessment shows the same result of 48 despite my fairly high readings most mornings so happy with that.  Dentist and hygienist this afternoon yuk yuk yuk. Have a good day all.
@MeeTooTeeTwo I'm watching you lol x


----------



## harbottle

A 5.4 for me after a sleepless night.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

We had another good day yesterday. That makes 2 in a row. Almost a record. It was as if someone had turned a switch and my wife had become rational again. The fear was mostly gone too. However, We've been here before and I have let my guard down before only to have things explode in my face again unexpectedly. So I will take each minute cautiously, as it comes...

BG 4.8 this morning which is fine.

In fact, all health stuff seems fine thank goodness.

Nothing planned for today except to try to get through to the doctors receptionist to move an appointment as they booked two a bit too close together and they will probably clash. 

My worry at the moment is that my months power readings and bill are due in the next week. I have tried to reduce our energy usage dramatically though so hopefully the bill will not be too bad.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.7 for me. Another day at work with too much to do and not enough time. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

8.7 for me this morning. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 half an hour ago, 6.3 when the alarm went off just now. I know they’re so close you can’t really call the difference, but a reading in the 5s always sounds much better.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We had another good day yesterday. That makes 2 in a row. Almost a record. It was as if someone had turned a switch and my wife had become rational again. The fear was mostly gone too. However, We've been here before and I have let my guard down before only to have things explode in my face again unexpectedly. So I will take each minute cautiously, as it comes...
> 
> BG 4.8 this morning which is fine.
> 
> In fact, all health stuff seems fine thank goodness.
> 
> Nothing planned for today except to try to get through to the doctors receptionist to move an appointment as they booked two a bit too close together and they will probably clash.
> 
> My worry at the moment is that my months power readings and bill are due in the next week. I have tried to reduce our energy usage dramatically though so hopefully the bill will not be too bad.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you get up to


Keep an eye on Martin Lewis’s page on the internet as he found an unpublicised 1yr fixed from Eon Next yesterday and blogged about it causing a huge rush of sign ups and Eon Next to fill their quota and close the deal. 
I’m very pleased I signed up to a two year fixed in September.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.0 for me.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
6.7 this morning after supper which included pancakes and even a little ice cream so I’m rather pleased with that. 

I did check all the carb content for the ice creams in the freezer at Waitrose and they vary wildly with Judes Clotted Cream Vanilla coming in the lowest I could find. It was delicious with some hot crepes filled with macerated berries!

Worked yesterday and working again today so that’s three days in a row - I know that’s nothing for some of you but I’ve been struggling for so long with work that it’s a huge achievement for me so I’m celebrating!

Also I’m at that pre-diet stage of eating through the contents of the fridge and any other perishables around which is always fun - lots of soups, salads etc and I’m picking up a huge bundle of Exante shakes from the click and collect drop off point later today. 
With the 45% discount you get for being diabetic it’s really not expensive but it’s a pity that the NHS have such narrow qualifying criteria for their version as that comes with months of support. Anyway I’ve done it before and I’ll do it again. 
Initially I’m on it until mum’s 80th birthday celebrations in a couple of weeks and then I’ll slacken off a bit prior to the half marathon but maybe do two shakes and a salad middle ground rather than three  shakes a day regimen. 

On an entirely unrelated note I thought my passport expired in May this year so quite happy to dig it out and discover that it’s it’s good until May 2023! Although I did have to double check what year we were in to make sure!

Catch you all later Darlings!!


----------



## rayray119

Morning after a late night lay night went to bed at 1.45am after feting in from work  it was 7.2 I’m having some backfast then going back to slleep


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> On an entirely unrelated note I thought my passport expired in May this year so quite happy to dig it out and discover that it’s it’s good until May 2023! Although I did have to double check what year we were in to make sure!


Keep in mind that passports now expire ten years after the start date, and ignore any months that might have been added on if you renewed early. (though I read somewhere they’re working on reinstating the lost months, but they haven’t got there yet). Plus you need three months (Europe) or six months (rest of the world) unexpired, ie previous to the new expiry date, to be allowed into a foreign country. I ended up having to renew my passport a whole year early this time round.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sorry to disappointment you @SueEK but my reading today was 5.4. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 today, I tried making protein powder pancakes which were ok, not a complete disaster.  I think I might look into exante @ColinUK as I need to shift this excess weight.


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin  there’s no additional time been added to the passport and it’s only been 9 years since issue but thank you for the heads up xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.6.8 today. New sensor yesterday and it’s reading a tad higher than my metre at the moment, I’m sure it’ll settle soon.

 Had a lovely walk yesterday in the outer lying Lake District fells. The weather was beautiful. Almost six miles along a lovely beck and up to Faulds Brow, quite a small fell but with magnificent views all round. Solway coast, Scotland and Skiddaw. Very peaceful too. Best catch up with the domestic stuff today.

Have a wonderful Wednesday. 

Here’s a couple of photos  of the pheasant who was in my garden yesterday morning. No sign of him today.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.5 today, I tried making protein powder pancakes which were ok, not a complete disaster.  I think I might look into exante @ColinUK as I need to shift this excess weight.


There’s a referral link which gives you money off if you use it and gives me an account credit. 

Also if you collect Nectar points then access the site through Nectar and you get points. 

You need to search for diabetes on there and then submit something like your medical exception certificate in order to qualify for the diabetes discount but it’s worth having. 









						exantediet
					

Earn £10 on every successful referral you make by sharing exante with your friends and family today with our quick and easy referral scheme!




					www.exantediet.com


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all.6.8 today. New sensor yesterday and it’s reading a tad higher than my metre at the moment, I’m sure it’ll settle soon.
> 
> Had a lovely walk yesterday in the outer lying Lake District fells. The weather was beautiful. Almost six miles along a lovely beck and up to Faulds Brow, quite a small fell but with magnificent views all round. Solway coast, Scotland and Skiddaw. Very peaceful too. Best catch up with the domestic stuff today.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Here’s a couple of photos  of the pheasant who was in my garden yesterday morning. No sign of him today.


Looks lovely and I’m envious of that landscape on your doorstep.


----------



## gll

Morning Folks 11.1

Nurse yesterday went okay. Explained the not been well thing and she will review again in a couple of week as everything is out of whack. She did mention I shouldn't have been told to keep taking my empagliflozin (by another hcp at the gp surgery) when I was ill (vomiting and feeling very dehydrated) and said in future just stop them for a few days until feeling better. Really doesn't give me more faith that everyone I speak to knows enough to keep me safe. 
(for those that don't know type 2 drugs, SGLT2 inhibitors can put you in dka (rare) with normal bg (never mind high) readings and when dehydrated, the risk is much increased).
She mentioned sick day rules sheet...never been given one.

No epic plans for today. Maybe a drive later with my sis in law to Glasgow go pick up her grandson. Even if I don't go to get him, I will still go round and steal cuddles 

Have a brilliant day everyone!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.4 on this very cold frosty morning xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... just dull and dreary!

7.0 this morning.  

Didn’t get to have pancakes yesterday.  We were supposed to be going to “Pancakes for the Park” at the local pub in the afternoon. Unlimited pancakes for £3 in aid of the village park,  but a loud crash in the morning turned out to be the shower caddy in the en-suite crashing down broken.  So instead of the pub we ended up out shopping for a new one.  Nothing suitable locally so ended up ordering one on the internet by which time it was too late to go for pancakes.

Ho hum.... i didn’t think a HS counted unless it was FBG?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 7'3. I'm starting my food and exercise journal again in case it's useful for my T1 education course next week. Then I'll probably stop during my 5 days holiday and go back to it in time to get around 2 weeks of data for my next appointment with the nurse and dietitian. 

By the way, I'm using this holiday to visit London. I went with family a few years ago (the typical tourist experience) and I've been wanting to go again since I moved to England, but I couldn't due to COVID and work. This time I'm on my own so I can choose the pace and the places. I would appreciate any suggestions and tips!


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 7'3. I'm starting my food and exercise journal again in case it's useful for my T1 education course next week. Then I'll probably stop during my 5 days holiday and go back to it in time to get around 2 weeks of data for my next appointment with the nurse and dietitian.
> 
> By the way, I'm using this holiday to visit London. I went with family a few years ago (the typical tourist experience) and I've been wanting to go again since I moved to England, but I couldn't due to COVID and work. This time I'm on my own so I can choose the pace and the places. I would appreciate any suggestions and tips!


I am a Londoner so what sort of places interest you?


----------



## Lucyr

12.6. Discharged late last night. Really tired but pleased with that. Will write about it later.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Here’s a couple of photos  of the pheasant who was in my garden yesterday morning. No sign of him today.


Lovely looking pheasant there @eggyg. It would look even lovelier pot-roasted with cider & bacon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me

The BG levels were on a roller coaster last night.
Started feeling a bit sleepy watching the telly - 14.4 and the finger test wasn't very far behind. Half an hour later 3.3 with a downward arrow!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Lovely looking pheasant there @eggyg. It would look even lovelier pot-roasted with cider & bacon.


I’ve only had pheasant a couple of times and wasn’t keen. A bit tough and chewy ( that was maybe my cooking). It was given to us by a “friend” he popped round and hung a couple up in our shed. Mr Eggy knew he was coming but omitted to tell me. I very nearly  had heart failure when I walked right into them! The fact they needed plucking and gutting didn’t endear me to the end product either. I’ll stick to watching them in the garden thanks.


----------



## TinaD

...and a happy day to you all...FBG 5.8 this morning, low cloud (or high fog) here, visibility less than 100m, however, house smells brilliant and NO hair tufts this morning. Gardener helped me wash and dry Wolf on Sunday but we couldn't get all the knots out. Amazon obliged with a set of Chinese (i.e.cheap) dog clippers so I put in 2 hours wrestling with the dog "look, matey, you can have sweeties at the front end or smacks at the back end - now lie down, put your teeth away, or else." After a brisk application of both he now has a velvet short tum and inner legs and not a tangle anywhere. Need to replenish the dog treat pile since he hovered up about 12 quids worth - no carbs restriction for him. Next weekend the great pre-foaling tidy up and disinfect. You townies must long for a quiet life in the country...


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> I am a Londoner so what sort of places interest you?


Thank you Colin! Any ideas are welcome. Nice areas to just have a walk around, markets, bookstores,  places to eat  Maybe a museum? I plan to go to the natural history one, I missed this in my other travel, and would be interesting to have another that's a bit different. Especially as a backup plan if the weather is not so good to be outside, which wouldn't be a shock for me


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> I’ve only had pheasant a couple of times and wasn’t keen. A bit tough and chewy ( that was maybe my cooking). It was given to us by a “friend” he popped round and hung a couple up in our shed. Mr Eggy knew he was coming but omitted to tell me. I very nearly  had heart failure when I walked right into them! The fact they needed plucking and gutting didn’t endear me to the end product either. I’ll stick to watching them in the garden thanks.


I had venison once in a restaurant - but I found it awfully dear!!


----------



## gll

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I had venison once in a restaurant - but I found it awfully dear!!


I went out for dinner with my dad years ago and he ordered the "bambi burger". waiter thought he was hilarious...me...I was about ready to hide under the table.


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you Colin! Any ideas are welcome. Nice areas to just have a walk around, markets, bookstores,  places to eat  Maybe a museum? I plan to go to the natural history one, I missed this in my other travel, and would be interesting to have another that's a bit different. Especially as a backup plan if the weather is not so good to be outside, which wouldn't be a shock for me


Horniman Museum
Wellcome Foundation
Foundling Museum
Wallace Collection

All worth a visit and all a little off the main tourist path. 

Also Courtauld Gallery
And there’s also the V&A if you’re going to the Natural History Museum as it’s only over the road and has the best Museum café out of the whole bunch if you ask me. 

If the weather’s decent enough then Kew Gardens or Battersea Park (which also means you get to see the recent redevelopment of Battersea Power Station) both of which you can get to by boat along the Thames. 

Download Citymapper onto your phone as it’s the best way of navigating around London by a long way.


----------



## Pattidevans

@eggyg Pheasants don't only need plucking and gutting, but also you need to pull the tendons out.  Plus of course they benefit from a few days' hanging to tenderise them before preparing.  Fortunately hubby does all the "nasty things", I just cook em.


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning, before driving to coffee morning in the rain. Enjoyed my time there, then went and collected hubby's meds - mine won't be ready until tomorrow. Daughter had her 12 week scan at the hospital this morning whilst the princess was at nursery. The next one is set towards the end of April, a Tuesday, so princess will be dropped off here whilst they go for that one. They don't want to know what they are having, they want it to be a surprise at birth - and I have to say I prefer that too. Daughter thinks she is having another girl, but the fact she has suddenly developed an addiction to bacon sarnies makes me wonder - my eldest daughter wouldn't stop eating those when she was pregnant with my late grandson.
Only another 6 months or so to wait .... lol
Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

17:14 BS 9.3 with about an hour of DP! My BS has been a bit high the last couple of days as I’ve been coughing quite a bit & quite chesty too! Yesterday I woke on 10.3 a few hours earlier around 15:30 ish as I’m finding hard to sleep & sleeping in when I DO fall asleep!

Tresiba is in & pills: been creeping up later as I’ve gotten up later. Tried a +2 increase in tresiba to try & get my BS a bit lower: doctor said I can try that; I said I’d already done so & it brought me too low but, my BS is higher now so, see if that helps? JB to hand if I need it!

Read 3 more Ian Fleming’s James Bond & about to start the next one, for now,    due to budgeting! Finished Goldfinger which had a great passage of Bond & goldfinger playing golf with both cheating to get the upper hand but, James TBF only after he found goldfinger doing it & won! Thunderball in a surprise ending was rescued from death by the vulnerable damsel in distress Domino who turned out to have guts of steel after keeping silent under torture with cigar burns all over her body then, followed Largo with a spear gun & saved Bond! Then, just finished The Spy Who Loved Me before sleeping this morning, around, 7/8am?, & I have to say in an excellent all star cast of narrators it was EXCELLENTLY read by Rosamund Pike: even the male gangster & James Bond voices were outstanding! Will now be moving onto Her Majesty’s Secret Service & there only 2 books left after that with the other 2 being short stories but, I’ll leave that until next month!

A Very Good Evening to you all & wish you all A Wonderful Day coming up tomorrow! 

I’m ravenously hungry with my breakfast sitting in front of me so, only the one emoji: otherwise there’ll be more; restrained myself with difficulty!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 3.8


----------



## harbottle

5.1 for me!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me. World Book Day and we have to dress up at work   . I hate dressing up days!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8 again


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 

6.5 for me this morning. 

Ordered lots of things from Amazon which are arriving today including quite a few packs of individual giant sunflower seeds which I’m having delivered as a gift to the Russian Embassy. It’s a small form of protest I know but it’s oh so satisfying.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Nothing much to report here. Hubby’s off to Spain at end of month but doesn’t seem interested in organizing anything atm, so looks like it’s down to me (the pay-off is 10 days’ peace n quiet for me while he’s away ).

Ugh, drizzly n grey here. We want sunshine!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here. I blame last night’s Pizza. Though it was just a Waitrose Margarita I've had many times before. I dipped to the 5s during the small hours, so why does Pizza cause a ferocious dawn rise, is there a secret ingredient they add in?


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all. 
6.8 on waking but that was after a 3.4 at 4am (Libre reading, so probably nearer 4.4 if I could have been bothered to bodge a finger and double check) 2 JBs down the hatch and straight back to sleep for me. Probably a combination of filling the muck trailer and trimming horses hooves responsible for the low. My back is very stiff this morning! I need to factor in a long walk today to loosen it off, but got quite a lot of jobs that need doing including a trip to the supermarket and feed store, so we shall see. 
Libre sensor change in 8 hours but applied new one before bed last night so I am all set for that. Damp and overcast again today. Could do with more of that glorious sunshine from Tues again. Hope everyone has as good a day as they can manage..... or even better if possible


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today and a very odd start. Got up, stumbled to my left side and nearly fell over. Found it difficult to walk in a straight line. Also feeling  nauseous but have to take my grandson to school this morning, most peculiar. No temperature. Today was supposed to be really busy but think I’d best be careful.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.8 for me. World Book Day and we have to dress up at work   . I hate dressing up days!


Just go as a diabetic!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.3 which was exactly what I went to bed on. Can’t grumble as I was naughty and unlike me I was hungry at bedtime and had a small slice of toast with peanut butter. 

Not much exciting going on in Eggyland today, trip to Aldi as we’ve just been volunteered to have the farmers’ children over the weekend whilst Mum and Dad have a last hurray night out before lambing starts. So need to get some stocks in before the locusts arrive on Saturday morning. I’m also planning on tackling the ironing pile whilst watching rubbish telly, eating 85% chocolate and drinking Diet Coke. I know how to have a good time! 

I hope you all have a good time today too, and it doesn’t include shopping in a budget supermarket and watching the Apprentice and Goggle Box!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez

P.S. Wordle addicts try out Quordle








						Quordle
					

Put your skills to the test and solve four words at once! You have 9 guesses to solve all four words. A new Quordle available each day to solve.




					www.quordle.com
				



A new spin-off, it lets you guess 4 five-letter words at the same time.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Joining @ColinUK with a 6.5 today

@freesia usually the last few days leading up to World Book Day you see lots of posts on Facebook with parents requiring costumes or bits and bobs to finish what they already have in a right panic but I haven't seen even one this year, very odd! What are you going (or rather at this time what have you gone!) as?

@SueEK I hope you feel better soon and try and take things easy xx


----------



## Lucyr

8.9 this morning

Still nackered, overslept so must be catching up on sleep still. First single figure I’ve seen since Friday though so pleased with that


----------



## gll

Morning all. 14.2
The feeling better kinda has slowed down and just not quite getting over this chest infection. Went into town yesterday for less than an hour to get more test strips and was exhausted and hurt to breathe.
BG been creeping through the day for days. Enough is enough. I give up.
Waiting on a gp callback (well, probs nurse for triage) and half expecting to be heading to the surgery at some point. Who knows lately if they want to face to face anymore to listen to rattly chests.

@Lucyr just to be clear the <3 was for the single digit reading and not the still tried stuff 

Will post back if drs come up with anything interesting


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 today, slight sore throat and tight chest, negative test, thinking it might be to do with the oven being cleaned yesterday although he did say he did not use harsh products when we mentioned my asthma when booking, was ok while he was here doing the oven.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6.4 for me.

Waiting to get car back from the garage. Went to the shops in a nearby village yesterday. The exhaust sounded a bit growly when I set off for home. Better get that looked at I thought, whoops too late. Came to a clattering stop. Break down man managed to wire it up enough for me to drive it to the garage.  By 'eck it were a noisy drive. Nevermind, could have been worse.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.3 which was exactly what I went to bed on. Can’t grumble as I was naughty and unlike me I was hungry at bedtime and had a small slice of toast with peanut butter.
> 
> Not much exciting going on in Eggyland today, trip to Aldi as we’ve just been volunteered to have the farmers’ children over the weekend whilst Mum and Dad have a last hurray night out before lambing starts. So need to get some stocks in before the locusts arrive on Saturday morning. I’m also planning on tackling the ironing pile whilst watching rubbish telly, eating 85% chocolate and drinking Diet Coke. I know how to have a good time!
> 
> I hope you all have a good time today too, and it doesn’t include shopping in a budget supermarket and watching the Apprentice and Goggle Box!


I highly recommend First Dates: Teens which is back on 4 - It’s so ridiculously charming.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> I highly recommend First Dates: Teens which is back on 4 - It’s so ridiculously charming.


From the advert I gather they are using shared toilets? Feel sorry for them as the advert seems to be the lassie on the phone to her mate about her date and I assume it's her date that then walks in! xx


----------



## gll

Update: 
Don't need to be seen but do need to go pick up antibiotics later on.
Hopefully they will kick this chest infections butt


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another grey one.

A disappointing 9.0.  Apparently I was hypo from around midnight to 3am again then shot up over 9. AFAIK no alarm sounded.  Do need to adjust basal from  around 10pm.

Trip into town  today for a quick sandwich lunch with a g/f followed by a trip to the (Crimea?) Cinema to see "The Duke" with Jim Broadbent and Helen Mirren.  It has a good write up - we shall see, I could do with a "feel good" movie.

@Lucyr have they said what is wrong with you?  Been looking out for your write up but not seen it yet.  Have I missed it?


----------



## rayray119

10.3 could be worse


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hello! 5'7 today. 

Day off and my only plans are washing a pile of dishes and collect more test strips. Exciting. To be fair I should also go buy some food, maybe I will walk to one of the supermarkets that are a bit further and get some exercise at the same time 

@eggyg  when I first saw the adverts for Goggle Box I thought "what a nonsense, watching people watch TV?? How can that be entertaining?". But I got hooked on it with my housemates, some of them are quite funny (even more after you've had a drink or two ).


----------



## Elenka_HM

Oh, and good news from my dad's endo. He appears to have his type 2 diabetes well under control with Metformin and is back to pre diabetic levels. He lost a few kilos which he has been wanting to do for ages, but never actually changed his habits till now. In his case, diabetes has been the tap on the shoulder he needed. Hopefully it will stay nice and controlled!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> From the advert I gather they are using shared toilets? Feel sorry for them as the advert seems to be the lassie on the phone to her mate about her date and I assume it's her date that then walks in! xx


They do appear to have gender neutral loos and it is a shame because it takes away that confidential chat thing which used to go on but as a whole the entire thing is still ridiculously charming.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Hello! 5'7 today.
> 
> Day off and my only plans are washing a pile of dishes and collect more test strips. Exciting. To be fair I should also go buy some food, maybe I will walk to one of the supermarkets that are a bit further and get some exercise at the same time
> 
> @eggyg  when I first saw the adverts for Goggle Box I thought "what a nonsense, watching people watch TV?? How can that be entertaining?". But I got hooked on it with my housemates, some of them are quite funny (even more after you've had a drink or two ).


I love Goggle Box, they just say what we’re thinking. It makes me laugh out loud sometimes. Perfect ironing programme.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I highly recommend First Dates: Teens which is back on 4 - It’s so ridiculously charming.


I’ve only seen bits on Goggle Box and it was a bit cringy. The poor lad was going beetroot. I felt for him.


----------



## TinaD

Good afternoon. 5.9 this a.m. Running a bit late today - every Mother's child and the dog ringing up today including an unexpected cardiac consultant. Has decided I have angina to add to my comorbidities...top marks to GP who has already given me a spray thingy. I haven't used it yet but he says some people find the headache and the woozy head worse than the chest pin so to sit down quietly and try it at home so to be prepared. Think I will wait for the kids to visit  before I do that and meanwhile persist with my "Stop overdoing it you fool" method. Also blethered on about cholesterol needing control to avoid heart attack - if that means more dietary restrictions I will be reduced to eating wallpaper...Think I'll get the GP to test it before I cut anything else out.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ve only seen bits on Goggle Box and it was a bit cringy. The poor lad was going beetroot. I felt for him.


The best ones are the ones where one party thinks it's gone ok and the viewers know it really hasn't.


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i hope you're feeling better and have had no more episodes.

@Kaylz i dressed up as a leopard in The Leopard who Lost his Spots (tbh its only a leopard onsie, i didn't want to spend much). How can anyone wear onsies for bed? I've roasted all day!!

@Pattidevans we went to see The Duke on Monday and loved the film. Its well worth a watch. I hope you enjoy it.

Well, i've just rang the docs to try and get an appointment. As usual theres nothing until the end of March unless i try and ring in the morning. I've a lump/swelling on my ankle and its causing pain in my foot. I tried saying about D but still got told to ring tomorrow. Oh well, i'll have to try and get out of class and hope they actually answer the phone.


----------



## Lanny

16:44 BS 8.7  A bit earlier & a bit lower! A Double Positive;: much better than a Double Negative! The increase in tresiba seems to be working & I’m bringing down that BS! So, same dose just now.

A Very Good Afternoon to you all: going British instead of Australian; an Afternoon Tea greeting! 

Finished OHMSS in one sitting & it’s film, book came first, is pretty much true to the book but, the book is better!  Bond’s proposal to Tracey at the airport after her rescue of him at the skating rink was much more sudden that left him having a dream/nightmare about the wedding. He’s at his most human  in this book questioning his sudden proposal, justifying it to himself & then settled down to day dream about his future married life even, having children! Tracey too is a much more fleshed out feisty character overtaking his sports car with her sports car & brilliant driving, dare I say even better than Bond’s driving, on the snow & ice without snow chains that awed him! Also, pointing it out to him after his very battered return to marry her after his debacle in failing to get Bolfeld at his mountain retreat that he wasn’t thinking of HER at all in deciding to go & he would have to consider her after their marriage! James is brought up short realising that she’s right! It just made me go AWWW! several times despite or maybe because I knew the tragic ending was coming & cried buckets when it did! & a Streaming down with tears emoji!

That’s it for Bond until next month & I started watching on iPlayer Stanley Tucci’s Search for Italy. The American actor of Italian descent on both sides visits the different regions of Italy in search of each region’s signature food dishes.


----------



## Pattidevans

"The Duke" was excellent @freesia ... the scenes in the court are truly hilarious!  It was a bit difficult to keep awake to begin with, but that was due to high BGs after the lunch.  A lot of cafes in town have either closed permanently or temporarily for holidays.. the one we had lunch at nearly always sends my BGs high even if I think I have guesstimated correctly.  Dunno what they put in their paninis.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> "The Duke" was excellent @freesia ... the scenes in the court are truly hilarious!  It was a bit difficult to keep awake to begin with, but that was due to high BGs after the lunch.  A lot of cafes in town have either closed permanently or temporarily for holidays.. the one we had lunch at nearly always sends my BGs high even if I think I have guesstimated correctly.  Dunno what they put in their paninis.


Glad you enjoyed it. The film is funny but sad as well. You're right, the court scenes are brilliant.


----------



## eggyg

Blimey, first up! 5.3.

Child care day today, hence the early start.

Have a good day all. TGIF!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today

I’ve missed a few days, yesterday was 6.9 
and Wednesday was 7.something

mad busy, such a lot going on at the moment.

take care everybody


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, no reading today as monitor is at the bottom of a bag somewhere. Much better this morning, very disconcerting day yesterday. Had a sleep in the afternoon and when I woke up my left ear was all gooey so maybe it was an inner ear problem, don’t want that again. Off shopping soon which should have been done yesterday as going down the caravan for a few days. Have a good day all x


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 8.0 for me. So glad its Friday. Hoping to get through to GP before work starts, wish me luck!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## harbottle

5.4 for me.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Blimey, first up! 5.3.
> 
> Child care day today, hence the early start.
> 
> Have a good day all. TGIF!


Enjoy the day with the Mini Whirlwind!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8


Ooh that’s a bit low even for you isn’t it Michael? 

How are you doing generally?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'4 today. 

I did my chores yesterday, except the food shop because I realized I'll go on holiday soon and I probably have enough food to last until then. In the pharmacy, I got 2 full sets of test strips!  I don't know what happened, I only ordered once. I think it could be when the nurse changed the quantities in my prescription, they got ordered automatically. Anyway, I'm not complaining. They should last me for around 2 months, unless I get excited seeing the pile of strips and start testing all day long!


----------



## ColinUK

Checked from one finger on right hand, couldn’t quite believe it. 
Washed hands and checked from finger on left hand and it was just 0.2 difference so clearly the other was correct. 

You may be wondering what the figure was which I found unbelievable. 

13.0 

I’ve no idea why as I ate fine yesterday and I was between 5.1 and 7.2 all day. 

I feel fine, no cold, no sinus pressure, no sore throat nothing which would normally suggest I’m coming down with something maybe. 

I’ll check again in an hour or so as maybe the Annual Gathering of the International Diabetes Fairy Convention took place last night and I unwittingly played host or something. 

Pulse is fine at 71 which is a bit elevated from my normal resting HR of around 65 but nothing untoward and BP was 101/87 so that’s fine which makes it all a bit of a mystery. 

Perhaps an overreaction but if BG hasn’t dropped into single figures later I’ll call 111 and see what they say.


----------



## Kopiert

6.6 this fine Friday morning. I have a day off work today as I have my diabetic eye test. I always seem to get headaches, so it is easier just to take a day's holiday.

@ColinUK good luck today. I have to say I sometimes get the most inexplicable readings - but I hope it comes down

Nick


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.5 here.

Shhh, I don’t want to scare it away...there’s sunshine outside! Not enough to dig out my sunglasses, mind you, but it’s a start. 

That’s a relief @SueEK !


----------



## ColinUK

Kopiert said:


> 6.6 this fine Friday morning. I have a day off work today as I have my diabetic eye test. I always seem to get headaches, so it is easier just to take a day's holiday.
> 
> @ColinUK good luck today. I have to say I sometimes get the most inexplicable readings - but I hope it comes down
> 
> Nick


I’ve not had a reading like this without some food related hook to hang it on before hence my bewilderment. 
I’ve gone through everything I ate yesterday and although there was a little bread it’s one I’ve eaten before and I know it only causes a 2.5 increase and it did exactly as expected yesterday.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  4.5 here.
> 
> Shhh, I don’t want to scare it away...there’s sunshine outside! Not enough to dig out my sunglasses, mind you, but it’s a start.
> 
> That’s a relief @SueEK !


What about shorts?


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all. 9.3 for me this morning and my graph has run along the top of my range all night. Took a correction at bedtime and increased Levemir but just didn't want to come down. Maybe I was Co-hosting the event @ColinUK.

Off to take my car to auto electrics this morning as headlights have gone "funny" The bulbs still work but they are so dim I would see better with a head torch. Pretty sure it is an earth problem somewhere so hopefully his diagnostic machine will plug in and tell him where it is. Fingers crossed.

Really struggled with Wordle last night to the point I walked away after 4 attempts with all 3 middle letters in the right place and for some reason just couldn't figure it out. Went through the remaining letters twice and could not see anything that would work, so logged out and did something else. Then half an hour later out of the blue, I suddenly had a "lightbulb" moment and so I got it in 5. Thought it was going to be my first failure.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG5.7 which is a wonder as awake all night with onset of major palindromic arthritis flare. Have let pony & dog out and taken an increased dose of steroids. Going back to bed with a hotwater bottle in hopes of easing it and avoiding having to take DF118s.


----------



## rayray119

9.6 I had eaten late due to an evening background test which I confined was all fine which is making the random jump I get in the evening sometimes even more confusing(it will happen if it’s lower then what it is at dinner as well when I corrected with it)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 this morning after a very restless night's sleep. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Two fingers checked just now after sitting on the bike for a gentle cycle. 
Average now 13.1 ffs. 

Opticians at 10:15 and I’ll check before and after and will then call 111 probably. 

Feel fine and not dehydrated or anything.


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> Ooh that’s a bit low even for you isn’t it Michael?
> 
> How are you doing generally?


Yes it was, had to eat some breakfast.  I feel well thank you.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.6 for me today xx


----------



## SueEK

Glad to see you replied @Michael12421 and feeling ok, take good care of yourself.
@ColinUK let us know how you get on
@TinaD i find those DF118s knock me out, which is good as no pain when knocked out. Hope your pain improves quickly x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.9 for me this morning, I seem to have been caught by the asthma fairy today, tight chest and laboured breathing, hoping inhalers help. No running for me today it seems.

@ColinUK - hope those numbers come down
@TinaD - hoping you get some relief from the pain.

Very grey here at the moment.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.6 for me. It would appear that the second oatcake was superfly to requirements.

Should have been band rehearsal last night but the town centre was gridlocked due to a massive mill fire. A real shame as it had fairly recently been partially restored and was no longer on the at risk list. It had been used in quite a few TV/film productions.including Peaky Blinders.

Today's excitement was getting bloods taken to see how the manky bone marrow is getting on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - sun and clouds today.

7.0 - despite adjusting basal I still had a hypo from midnight to 3am, then a steady rise.  Clearly I need to adjust again.

@SueEK glad to hear your news.  Have a nice time at the caravan.

@ColinUK - how mysterious.  Like you, I'd be concerned.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

@Grannylorraine and @TinaD hoping things settle for both of you soon.

Nothing much on today... grocery shop at Tesco since they kindly sent us a coupon for £4 off if you spend £30 and maybe a drink with friends early evening.


----------



## gll

Morning All.

17.2 I think it's fair to say antibiotics are kicking my bg's butt. Just hope its also kicking the infection's butt in the process.
Last nights readings make the 17 look good .  Feeling a bit like roulette when I prick my finger 
Not much I can do but keep a close eye and keep checking keytones. Will start a thread if I feel unsure of anything later on but was warned it could be all over the place x
Breathing kinda just hurts all the time now so glad I got started on stuff already 

Todays plan is as little as possible and lots of hydration 

Hope everyone has a fabby friday
@ColinUK @Grannylorraine @TinaD  hope things get better through the day for you all x


----------



## Lanny

10:37 BS 7.5 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Up briefly, or maybe not, as I have a GP phone appointment at 11:30 this morning about my blood tests on Valentines Day! I’m up earlier to call as last time I was on the phone for over an hour by which time GP had called while my landline was engaged & my mobile rang just as I finally got through the phone queue! So, I’m calling at 11 which is just coming up now! Bye for now!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Its a glorious sunny day here. Just been out for a 2 hour walk on the beach.

I can't quite believe it but my wife has been much better this week since the last major melt down. These ups and downs sure wear me out. I never know when the next disaster will strike nor what it might be about.

BG 5.3 this morning. It's teasing me again

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lyna

Hi guys, this is my first entry. Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been newly diagnosed a few weeks ago where my blood levels were 29mmol. Now they range anything from 6-13. This morning 6.8 so very happy.
It's nice to read what everyone is doing as I am housebound so unfortunately my life is pretty boring. The most excitement I have is injecting myself 4 x a day .
Can't wait for the summer to come so I can at least sit in my garden with my best friend my dog Kaiser


----------



## gll

awwwwh Kaiser is adorable 
Welcome to the waking thread Lyna.


----------



## Lanny

Hi, & welcome to the thread @Lyra


----------



## Lyna

gll said:


> awwwwh Kaiser is adorable
> Welcome to the waking thread Lyna.


Hi Thank you to both. He has kept me going for the last 3 1/2yrs x


----------



## Michael12421

Welcome Lyna. Kaiser is lovely.


----------



## Lyna

Lanny said:


> Hi, & welcome to the thread @Lyra


Thank you


----------



## Lyna

Michael12421 said:


> Welcome Lyna. Kaiser is lovely.


Thank you


----------



## rebrascora

Hi @Lyna  Welcome to the thread. Pleased you found your way here and hope you soon feel you are an integral part of our little community. 
Great waking reading this morning, so congrats on that. Kaiser looks like a star. What breed is he? 

@Benny G Many congrats on achieving a House Special this morning. Well done!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lyna Hi! And welcome to the thread!


----------



## Lanny

Well, my liver has gotten worse again & in for more blood tests next Thursday at 10am. Told GP that the last few weeks I’ve had increasingly worse bouts of dry heaving, retching as he called it, when I first wake up that’s very similar to what I had just before my fatty liver diagnosis around 10 years ago now? And this few days this week I keep getting these hard lumps on the right hand side of my face right at the hairline & have 4 f them now. They’re not like spots & are very hard! So, GP will have a look at them while getting my blood tests next week!


----------



## ColinUK

Opticians done - all ok
Popped to the GP and the receptionist said "It doesn't matter what 111 says, we have no appointments left today unless they book you in so the doctor can see you Monday."

I showed the receptionist the readings from the morning and she's obviously been well briefed by the GP as she snapped "Where did you get these from? You're not testing at home are you because the doctor doesn't like that?"
I mean seriously wtff!!

Anyway the three most recent readings today (roughly 10am, 11am and 12pm) have been:
11.4
5.2 (I know right!!)
6.2

All double checked by taking two readings a time and they've been identical.  

As it so happens I'm booked in from my annual review now on the 15th March so at least i'll get my feet tickled and my HbA1c checked.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Lyna said:


> Hi guys, this is my first entry. Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been newly diagnosed a few weeks ago where my blood levels were 29mmol. Now they range anything from 6-13. This morning 6.8 so very happy.
> It's nice to read what everyone is doing as I am housebound so unfortunately my life is pretty boring. The most excitement I have is injecting myself 4 x a day .
> Can't wait for the summer to come so I can at least sit in my garden with my best friend my dog Kaiser


Hi Lyna, welcome to the forum and the thread! This little corner is very nice and social, and helps me feel connected. I hope you like it as well


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Opticians done - all ok
> Popped to the GP and the receptionist said "It doesn't matter what 111 says, we have no appointments left today unless they book you in so the doctor can see you Monday."
> 
> I showed the receptionist the readings from the morning and she's obviously been well briefed by the GP as she snapped "Where did you get these from? You're not testing at home are you because the doctor doesn't like that?"
> I mean seriously wtff!!
> 
> Anyway the three most recent readings today (roughly 10am, 11am and 12pm) have been:
> 11.4
> 5.2 (I know right!!)
> 6.2
> 
> All double checked by taking two readings a time and they've been identical.
> 
> As it so happens I'm booked in from my annual review now on the 15th March so at least i'll get my feet tickled and my HbA1c checked.


Sounds like the receptionist at our GP who we call Huff the Tragic Dragon.
I wonder what sent your blood glucose sky high?

Talking of opticians my retinal screening came back all clear, thank goodness as it was over 2 years since my last one.


----------



## Lyna

rebrascora said:


> Hi @Lyna  Welcome to the thread. Pleased you found your way here and hope you soon feel you are an integral part of our little community.
> Great waking reading this morning, so congrats on that. Kaiser looks like a star. What breed is he?
> 
> @Benny G Many congrats on achieving a House Special this morning. Well done!


Thanks for letting me know about it.

He is my rescue dog from a killing station in Hungary and he is a cross Hungarian puli. If I let his fur grow he would look like he had Dreadlocks similar to double the dog from the old children's programme the magic roundabout. He is like my assist dog. He never leaves my side and knows when I am having a really bad day. I think he rescued me x


----------



## Gwynn

Welcome Lyna. This is a very sociable, helpful, diverse forum where, thankfully everyone seems to happily chat about pretty much anything. I too have found that it helps me feel connected, being very isolated myself.

I hope you find this forum to be a bright star in your life


----------



## Ditto

G'day all.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lyna said:


> Thanks for letting me know about it.
> 
> He is my rescue dog from a killing station in Hungary and he is a cross Hungarian puli. If I let his fur grow he would look like he had Dreadlocks similar to double the dog from the old children's programme the magic roundabout. He is like my assist dog. He never leaves my side and knows when I am having a really bad day. I think he rescued me x


He is gorgeous and I bet a real comfort to you.
I saw your picture and thought how young you looked to have all those health issues, then looked at your age and was very surprised.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Welcome @Lyna to our thread. I hope you'll be a regular visitor here. Everybody is very friendly and supportive and you'll learn a lot of interesting information and facts (not necessarily to do with diabetes ) A big Hi! and cuddle to your friend Kaiser!

Dez


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Enjoy the day with the Mini Whirlwind!


I’m cream crackered already!  I’m safely ensconced in the kitchen pretending to tidy up whilst Mr Eggy is watching TeleTubbies with her! Also had the added “bonus” of eldest daughter popping in with two of her tribe ( grandson at orthodontist appointment) for lunch. So the chicken soup I made for tomorrow’s lunch ( the farmers’ children coming to stay) has now been demolished! So got to think of something else now! All I do is feed folks!


----------



## Lyna

Leadinglights said:


> He is gorgeous and I bet a real comfort to you.
> I saw your picture and thought how young you looked to have all those health issues, then looked at your age and was very surprised.


Ah thank you. My body feels more like 90.


----------



## gll

Leadinglights said:


> Sounds like the receptionist at our GP who we call Huff the Tragic Dragon.


 (totally LOL here)



Leadinglights said:


> Talking of opticians my retinal screening came back all clear, thank goodness as it was over 2 years since my last one.


 <3 brilliant

@ColinUK you keep on defying them and keep stabbing your own body with tools paid for by your own money. (what a joke)
Glad numbers came back to something more normal for you


----------



## eggyg

Welcome to the thread @Lyna. You don’t have to be mad to be here, but it helps!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Welcome to the thread @Lyna. You don’t have to be mad to be here, but it helps!


Mad...yup
but just don't let folks have you believe you have to play blummin wordle everyday....brb forgot to play today 
EDIT: got it in 5


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> I showed the receptionist the readings from the morning and she's obviously been well briefed by the GP as she snapped "Where did you get these from? You're not testing at home are you because the doctor doesn't like that?"
> I mean seriously wtff!!


Honestly, that made me see absolutely red!  How very dare she!  I'm afraid I'd have been icily polite, but have put her right in her place!  Hugs!

@Lyna, just wanted to say hello and welcome.  I read your  story and was very touched.  Hope you will enjoy yourself here.

Nagging at the back of my mind is that someone got an HS this morning and I can't remember who... but congratulations whoever it was.


----------



## Christy

Leadinglights said:


> Sounds like the receptionist at our GP who we call Huff the Tragic Dragon.
> I wonder what sent your blood glucose sky high?
> 
> Talking of opticians my retinal screening came back all clear, thank goodness as it was over 2 years since my last one.


Huff the Tragic Dragon! Love it!


----------



## janw

A 7.0 this morning, not so good - could have been the keto meat pie, the upset stomach, the COPD exacerbation - or a combination - note to self: go easier on the hidden cheese! I do know how too much dairy affects me, one day I might learn lol
Had to go shopping alone today so ventured off to Tesco's for a good old browse, rarely get the chance to do that so I made the most of it.
Have a good weekend all


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> Mad...yup
> but just don't let folks have you believe you have to play blummin wordle everyday....brb forgot to play today
> EDIT: got it in 5


You mean we don’t have to?


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> she's obviously been well briefed by the GP as she snapped "Where did you get these from? You're not testing at home are you because the doctor doesn't like that?"


I wonder whether that attitude is held by lots of GPs. My mum has t2, caused by age she told me. She has only used a meter a couple of times and the GP she saw told her off, said she shouldn't be testing and to throw it away!! Since then she's never tested. She eats carbs, cakes, sweets and thinks its ok and won't listen to me, because the GP said she shouldn't test she's not testing


----------



## freesia

@Lyna welcome to the thread. Kaiser is gorgeous, give him a pat from us.


----------



## gll

I get so frustrated with GPs and meters.
(I have to have one for gliclazide so they cant moan at me too much.)
Calling them with rubbish readings and concerns is like talking to a brick wall some days.
One told me my "bad day" fingers pricks were probably just the top of the spikes and I was dropping inbetween them. (I mean they psychically knew my bg at all times right). I then got moaned at for doing a libre trial which proved them wrong in that case .
They just love T2s who pop a pill and do not much more and let the hba1c tell the whole story (please note sarcasm at the a1c telling all).
They must really hate the forums here for actually telling folks to take an active role in your T2D management.

Come on T2s lets RIOT holding up our meters. "WE WILL TEST. WE WILL TEST"

Just to note I may have a temperature at the mo and slightly loosing the plot


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> I get so frustrated with GPs and meters.
> (I have to have one for gliclazide so they cant moat at me too much.)
> Calling them with rubbish readings and concerns is like talking to a brick wall some days.
> One told me my "bad day" fingers pricks were probably just the top of the spikes and I was dropping inbetween them. (I mean they psychically knew my bg at all times right). I then got moaned at for doing a libre trial which proved them wrong in that case .
> They just love T2s who pop a pill and do not much more and let the hba1c tell the whole story (please note sarcasm at the a1c telling all).
> They must really hate the forums here for actually telling folks to take an active role in your T2D management.
> 
> Come on T2s lets RIOT holding up our meters. "WE WILL TEST. WE WILL TEST"
> 
> Just to note I may have a temperature at the mo and slightly loosing the plot


Attest to the test!


----------



## Leadinglights

But they (GPs ) must get frustrated by patients who will make no effort to make any lifestyle changes and are all too willing to 'pop the pills' thinking it will do the trick and are surprised when it doesn't.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> I wonder whether that attitude is held by lots of GPs. My mum has t2, caused by age she told me. She has only used a meter a couple of times and the GP she saw told her off, said she shouldn't be testing and to throw it away!! Since then she's never tested. She eats carbs, cakes, sweets and thinks its ok and won't listen to me, because the GP said she shouldn't test she's not testing


My GF is the same.  Justified by her GPs attitude to testing.


----------



## Lucyr

Bit late. 10.1 this morning. If I get a 10.4 can I just count it as 2 x HS


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> Bit late. 10.1 this morning. If I get a 10.4 can I just count it as 2 x HS


I tried that one already, my request was denied.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. Can’t believe I’m first in today but here I am. 

After yesterday’s inexplicable rollercoaster today I woke up with a 6.7 which is, to quote Baga Chips, much better!


----------



## Lanny

06:26 BS 7.7 

And it’s the return of little birdies singing madrigals to wake me up!  Spring is in the air!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.3 on this frosty morning. 

The birds are singing here too @Lanny. Heard them at 5.55 when I popped to the loo. I haven’t been asleep since. Mind whirring about Ukraine, I need to stop doom scrolling but I also don’t want to bury my head in the sand and pretend it isn’t happening. Mr Eggy has also got up early, this only usually happens if we’re going on holiday! His mind was whirring about the same thing. Luckily we’ve got the  farmers’ three children coming later for a sleepover, that’ll keep us occupied and make us realise how lucky we are, and them. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.2


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. 6.3 on this frosty morning.
> 
> The birds are singing here too @Lanny. Heard them at 5.55 when I popped to the loo. I haven’t been asleep since. Mind whirring about Ukraine, I need to stop doom scrolling but I also don’t want to bury my head in the sand and pretend it isn’t happening. Mr Eggy has also got up early, this only usually happens if we’re going on holiday! His mind was whirring about the same thing. Luckily we’ve got the  farmers’ three children coming later for a sleepover, that’ll keep us occupied and make us realise how lucky we are, and them.
> 
> Have a good day.


Did you decide what to feed them after the hoards descended and are you out of house and home yesterday?


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 06:26 BS 7.7
> 
> And it’s the return of little birdies singing madrigals to wake me up!  Spring is in the air!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


Talking of madrigals have you seen Encanto yet?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.3 today
have a great day everybody


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! BG 6. 

Yesterday I had both breakfast and dinner shifts at work, and the eye screening in between. I warned my supervisor in the morning that I was getting some drops in my eyes and if they looked weird in the evening, it wasn't because any suspicious substance... then the lady at the screening said my pupils are big enough and didn't even use the drops.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me and a lovely day ahead. First, having hair cut and coloured then after lunch, meeting a friend for a coffee and a wander. Have a lovely Saturday whatever you are up to.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on a bright sunny day.

9.1 gotta do something about this.

Off to a friend’s 70th birthday celebration this morning.  Ten pin bowling, followed by Pizza.  Hopefully the first will counteract the second!


----------



## rayray119

8.8 ive stille ended up taking half a unit off my backfast but perhaps on that level i should have just done my normal dose I’ll find out at lunch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 
2°c outside and frosty. 

Dez


----------



## mage 1

5.3 for me today ,so near yet so far , o well the sun is shining hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, despite knocking a whole unit off my basal last night to counteract an afternoon’s gardening and a glass of wine later. Suspect dehydration rather than genuine lows in the night, it’ll shoot up when I’ve drunk my tea, but it ruins my Time in Range. Looks cold out there, and not sunny, will need to wrap up for riding.


----------



## SueEK

8.2 today, does being freezing cold make your bg go up, if so that’s the reason. Sooo cold last night in the caravan but couldn’t force myself to have the heating on all night, two hot water bottles and the dog didn’t help much!! Even Misty got in the bed 
Thank goodness my GP is more with it, I get my strips on prescription, it’s common sense to test.  Got the owners party tonight and owners breakfast tomorrow morning so that should be good.
@Lyna welcome to the thread, most of us are bonkers but we help each other along.
Have a good day all x


----------



## gll

Morning all.
4am was 23.3 so downed a bunch of water and went back to sleep for 4 more hours for another go at fingerprick roulette and got a much more sensible 15.5.
Aren't antibiotics fun . I think its fair to say they are still kicking my butt (and bg) all over the place.

Wordle in 3 today 
Anyway a day of naps and pottering about doing what I can is todays plan 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

very grey here today, 8.4 this morning, but thankfully the asthmas fairy has flown away, just as well as I am taking mum for her blood tests this morning.  Got to think of what I m going to take to Bakeclub on Monday, this times theme is surprise me, at the moment it is still a surprise for me.  Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Going to order my Exante diet box when I get back to get me back on track with my eating as I know I am eating way too many carbs again, which is shown in my numbers, and been playing with the same 4lbs since Christmas lose it, gain it, repeat the cycle, I still need to lose between 14 and 21lbs.  thank you for the link @ColinUK

@Lyna - welcome to the thread.

re the GP,’s not liking testing my DN must be a bit unusual as I was given my meter and originally got strips on prescription this was only changed when my my HbA1C came down.


----------



## Grannylorraine

gll said:


> Morning all.
> 4am was 23.3 so downed a bunch of water and went back to sleep for 4 more hours for another go at fingerprick roulette and got a much more sensible 15.5.
> Aren't antibiotics fun . I think its fair to say they are still kicking my butt (and bg) all over the place.
> 
> Wordle in 3 today
> Anyway a day of naps and pottering about doing what I can is todays plan
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Hoping you start feeling better soon.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Did you decide what to feed them after the hoards descended and are you out of house and home yesterday?


Hot dogs for lunch, if they want, I’ve roasted a ham for sandwiches, got leftover vegetable lasagne from our tea last night and one portion of chicken soup left. That’s lunch sorted. We’re having a roast chicken dinner tonight. Mashed and roast potatoes, cauli and broccoli cheese, mashed carrot and swede and what I call “cabbage medley”, lightly cooked shredded cabbage, then pan fried with garlic and bacon and cream added at the end. It’s delicious, you could try it without the bacon. Think the cupboards will be bare by tomorrow evening!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Hot dogs for lunch, if they want, I’ve roasted a ham for sandwiches, got leftover vegetable lasagne from our tea last night and one portion of chicken soup left. That’s lunch sorted. We’re having a roast chicken dinner tonight. Mashed and roast potatoes, cauli and broccoli cheese, mashed carrot and swede and what I call “cabbage medley”, lightly cooked shredded cabbage, then pan fried with garlic and bacon and cream added at the end. It’s delicious, you could try it without the bacon. Think the cupboards will be bare by tomorrow evening!


What time do you want me there tonight?


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> Morning all.
> 4am was 23.3 so downed a bunch of water and went back to sleep for 4 more hours for another go at fingerprick roulette and got a much more sensible 15.5.
> Aren't antibiotics fun . I think its fair to say they are still kicking my butt (and bg) all over the place.
> 
> Wordle in 3 today
> Anyway a day of naps and pottering about doing what I can is todays plan
> 
> Have a great day everyone


I had my first fail today. I’m absolutely gutted. Had two choices for the word, took the wrong one. That’s my day ruined!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> What time do you want me there tonight?


Anytime, I always make enough for the five thousand!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - an unexpected 4.9 after a very poor night. Sunny, frosty morning. Pain levels through roof. Going back to bed with hotwater bottle to make the choice: nausea, dizzyness, confusion and risk of addiction or  put up with it until it calms down again.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Anytime, I always make enough for the five thousand!


@freesia pick me up on the way? Anyone else need a lift to go to dinner at eggyg's house?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 for me today

Bruce is on prescription run today (only cause he's got his inhalers and epilepsy pills to go in for himself) I put in a request for Tresiba and ketone strips Tuesday morning at 6:40am and chemist text to say it had been dispensed at 2:53pm same day! xx


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Anytime, I always make enough for the five thousand!


I’ll see you later too then!


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> @freesia pick me up on the way? Anyone else need a lift to go to dinner at eggyg's house?


Well I’m coming up from London so I’ll pick you all up on the way


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I had my first fail today. I’m absolutely gutted. Had two choices for the word, took the wrong one. That’s my day ruined!


It was hard, today, too many words that fitted. OH and I both took 6.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Well I’m coming up from London so I’ll pick you all up on the way


Mighty lengthy journey as you'll need to come over the border for gll  xx


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Mighty lengthy journey as you'll need to come over the border for gll  xx


haha swing by and pick you up too kaylz


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## janw

7.1 - hmmm - did have fish and a few chips last night, but also took my steroid inhaler at bedtime as was somewhat chesty, feels like a cold is on the cards - so take your pick! lol 
Have a good day


----------



## Kopiert

5.5 this morning. Not sure I deserved that!


----------



## Kopiert

Lyna said:


> Thanks for letting me know about it.
> 
> He is my rescue dog from a killing station in Hungary and he is a cross Hungarian puli. If I let his fur grow he would look like he had Dreadlocks similar to double the dog from the old children's programme the magic roundabout. He is like my assist dog. He never leaves my side and knows when I am having a really bad day. I think he rescued me x


He looks like a great dog. Welcome to the thread


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> @freesia pick me up on the way? Anyone else need a lift to go to dinner at eggyg's house?


The more the merrier. Bring wine!


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks. Looking forward to meeting you all @eggyg 's tonight.   I'll just make my own way there thanks @ColinUK as it's only about 50miles for me and save you having to come right across the country. What is the dress code? Are we getting our glad rags on??
Anyway, back to business.... 8.1 for me when I first woke up..... but like @Robin I reduced my evening Levemir (-4units for me) down to 0 again..... I like having 0   I had to change the cartridge on my Levemir pen this morning so a trip to the kitchen was required before my morning dose was complete and then climbed back into bed to let it work and had a couple of correction units of Fiasp to bring me down a bit and deal with FOTF/DP and next thing I knew it was 8am and Ian was ringing me wanting a hand with something and Libre showed a much better 4.3, so I am submitting 4.3 as my offering this morning as I like that better.
Hope everyone has a good day. Cold and clear here today!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks. Looking forward to meeting you all @eggyg 's tonight.   I'll just make my own way there thanks @ColinUK as it's only about 50miles for me and save you having to come right across the country. What is the dress code? Are we getting our glad rags on??
> Anyway, back to business.... 8.1 for me when I first woke up..... but like @Robin I reduced my evening Levemir (-4units for me) down to 0 again..... I like having 0   I had to change the cartridge on my Levemir pen this morning so a trip to the kitchen was required before my morning dose was complete and then climbed back into bed to let it work and had a couple of correction units of Fiasp to bring me down a bit and deal with FOTF/DP and next thing I knew it was 8am and Ian was ringing me wanting a hand with something and Libre showed a much better 4.3, so I am submitting 4.3 as my offering this morning as I like that better.
> Hope everyone has a good day. Cold and clear here today!


You’d fit right in Barbara with the farmers’ children, the two girls are horse daft. Just come in your jodhpurs and riding boots with a faint hint of eau de horse s**t!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Mighty lengthy journey as you'll need to come over the border for gll  xx


Fine by me! I actually set out yesterday


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> You’d fit right in Barbara with the farmers’ children, the two girls are horse daft. Just come in your jodhpurs and riding boots with a faint hint of eau de horse s**t!


You told me it was black tie!


----------



## Kopiert

freesia said:


> I wonder whether that attitude is held by lots of GPs. My mum has t2, caused by age she told me. She has only used a meter a couple of times and the GP she saw told her off, said she shouldn't be testing and to throw it away!! Since then she's never tested. She eats carbs, cakes, sweets and thinks its ok and won't listen to me, because the GP said she shouldn't test she's not testing


I still find this attitude to self-funded blood testing utterly extraordinary. I remember my doctor told me after being diagnosed to come to this very site to learn more about the condition. I explained this to the nurse a couple of months later including the fact that I did some self-testing and she verbally launched into me. It was like I had told her to kill her first born. Since them I have never mentioned to any medical person that I test my blood.

*My* experience of the GPs and my diabetes can be largely described as lazy and ignorant. Including one conversation where my doctor rang me up with the results of a blood test and declared I was not diabetic, until I reminded her that she had diagnosed me six months previously and she was testing my blood to see if I had a Vitamin B defficiency caused by the metformin she had prescribed.

@ColinUK I genuinely would ask your surgery why their receptionist feels qualified enough to dispense medical advice. Then I would change surgery.


----------



## Kopiert

Benny G said:


> It'a a beautiful morning. I hope you all have a good day at @eggyg's shindig.
> 
> View attachment 20258


So close!


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Morning all.
> 4am was 23.3 so downed a bunch of water and went back to sleep for 4 more hours for another go at fingerprick roulette and got a much more sensible 15.5.
> Aren't antibiotics fun . I think its fair to say they are still kicking my butt (and bg) all over the place.
> 
> Wordle in 3 today
> Anyway a day of naps and pottering about doing what I can is todays plan
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Wow. I’d have guessed antibiotics would drop bg from fixing the infection but seems the opposite!


----------



## Lucyr

12.9 for me this morning. Woke up with a cold and a headache bad enough that I’ve had sumatriptan for breakfast, with a few units of insulin to bring the bg down


----------



## SueEK

gll said:


> @freesia pick me up on the way? Anyone else need a lift to go to dinner at eggyg's house?


Count me in, can you divert to Brighton please lol. If not do you deliver @eggyg ?


----------



## Gwynn

Ho hum, good morning everyone. 4.8 here.

Just been out for 1.5 hours walk on the beach. Sunny but nippy too.

Not much planned for today. Gotta work out how to cook the chicken in the ninja foodi for this evening.

Have a great day whatever you are doing.

What is this Wordle thing everyone is talking about here?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and today it was possibly 4.1 although the libre graph seems to suggest I woke up at the bottom of a compression low.  Other side of the room 7.6. Before breakfast 4.9 on the finger.

Yesterday's excitement was the screen on my old laptop giving up the ghost. Can't complain, it only cost £300 11 years ago. Transferring files and programmes to my newer one a bit of a bind but we're up and running with all my music software.

Hopefully today will be uneventful, no bits dropping off cars or laptop screens dying. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Kopiert said:


> I still find this attitude to self-funded blood testing utterly extraordinary. I remember my doctor told me after being diagnosed to come to this very site to learn more about the condition. I explained this to the nurse a couple of months later including the fact that I did some self-testing and she verbally launched into me. It was like I had told her to kill her first born. Since them I have never mentioned to any medical person that I test my blood.
> 
> *My* experience of the GPs and my diabetes can be largely described as lazy and ignorant. Including one conversation where my doctor rang me up with the results of a blood test and declared I was not diabetic, until I reminded her that she had diagnosed me six months previously and she was testing my blood to see if I had a Vitamin B defficiency caused by the metformin she had prescribed.
> 
> @ColinUK I genuinely would ask your surgery why their receptionist feels qualified enough to dispense medical advice. Then I would change surgery.


It’s actually one of the highest rated surgeries in the local area and with my MH history I’m reluctant to change even though I’ve been told the following over the years:

“Just stop testing and take the pills”
“You could lose weight but frankly I’d not bother”
“Have you considered turning to Jesus?”

There are two GPs there now and they’ve very different bedside manners to each other. One just wants to cut to the chase and will ask what you want to get from the appointment very bluntly whereas the other is much softer I guess. It’s like he’s exploring whatever the problem is along with you and discovering the next step as you do. Granted that sounds very odd but it’s quite reassuring with mental health stuff whereas the blunt one is ideal for physical stuff.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Are we getting our glad rags on??


Glad rags??!! Mine don't fit anymore! You'd better give me time to go shopping.


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> Wow. I’d have guessed antibiotics would drop bg from fixing the infection but seems the opposite!


tell that to my stupid backwards body 


Gwynn said:


> What is this Wordle thing everyone is talking about here?


link to wordle
Click at your own risk, not that it is a dodgy link, but you will find yourself doing it everyday 
(its a daily word game)


----------



## harbottle

Don't know - I left my device at work and have no strips for the free Contour next or the Gluco Navii one I bought (I call this one the Random number generator!).

I've pretty much decided to cut back on it, as it looks like my BG is under control with diet, 1 metformin (Will this be doing much?) and exercise. I'll use it for 'new' foods and the occasional check or if I find things are going out of control. I did 3 months without using one just relying on carb counting and it worked OK. (Although I have a feeling it might have gone up when have the next test.)


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> 12.9 for me this morning. Woke up with a cold and a headache bad enough that I’ve had sumatriptan for breakfast, with a few units of insulin to bring the bg down


New Scientist had a snippet this week that Travel sickness tablets had been shown to work well for migraines in some of the research subjects.


----------



## Lucyr

Leadinglights said:


> New Scientist had a snippet this week that Travel sickness tablets had been shown to work well for migraines in some of the research subjects.


Wonder if travel sickness tablets are anything like the anti sickness tablets I’ve been given for the migraines. I only take them when I feel like throwing up though.


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> My blood glucose has just hit 28. It seems the normal carbs was not such a great idea. I'm going to have some sandwiches to see if that helps


You've done it again Benny.... I have no idea how to respond. Choices between "HaHa" "Oh No", "Wow" and "Care" Take your pick as to which one is relevant, because I haven't a clue but I am drawn to all 4. 
If it is any consolation I would hit high 20s after toast and cornflakes. Hope you had a generous sprinkle of sugar on them too and marmalade on the toast, just for good measure! 
Sometimes you just have to show this diabetes who is boss!


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> You've done it again Benny.... I have no idea how to respond. Choices between "HaHa" "Oh No", "Wow" and "Care" Take your pick as to which one is relevant, because I haven't a clue but I am drawn to all 4.
> If it is any consolation I would hit high 20s after toast and cornflakes. Hope you had a generous sprinkle of sugar on them too and marmalade on the toast, just for good measure!
> Sometimes you just have to show this diabetes who is boss!


I think they might not be telling the truth but are trying to upset me in some way. They said on my thread that they only eat 30g carb per meal maximum and seemed offended that I don’t eat low carb. So I suspect lies and trying to insult me in some way about my high bgs here. 

I struggle to read people because of autism though so it might be that they’re trying eating carbs because that’s what I do, and they need more insulin to match them. 

Either way, hopefully the sandwiches and insulin result in good bg


----------



## rebrascora

@Benny G I now see where this all comes from as I have read your posts on @Lucyr 's other thread. I agree with your post there and the idea of reducing carbs from meals when levels are high makes absolute sense to me but it seems you are now being rather sarcastic. Not sure that comes across well or comfortably from my perspective.


----------



## rebrascora

Lucyr said:


> I think they might not be telling the truth but are trying to upset me in some way. They said on my thread that they only eat 30g carb per meal maximum and seemed offended that I don’t eat low carb. So I suspect lies and trying to insult me in some way about my high bgs here.
> 
> I struggle to read people because of autism though so it might be that they’re trying eating carbs because that’s what I do, and they need more insulin to match them.
> 
> Either way, hopefully the sandwiches and insulin result in good bg


Yes, @Lucyr. As you can see from my post above, I am now up to speed and I can see how you would take it that way. I very much hope that Benny doesn't mean to be hurtful or upsetting, but it is easy to read it that way. I think it may just be his sarcastic sense of humour but it does come across badly now I have read the comments on the other thread.


----------



## Lucyr

It doesn’t come across as humourous to me, or as supportive in any way, comes across more as hurtful.


----------



## rebrascora

@Benny G  I withdraw my other options. Take my response as a disapproving, scowling, finger waving emoji, even if I agree with your logic in principle.


----------



## Christy

SueEK said:


> @Lyna welcome to the thread, most of us are bonkers but we help each other along.
> Have a good day all x


@SueEK , you're so right,  most of us are bonkers that's probably why we all like this site. Mad but friendly and helpful. Mostly


----------



## TinaD

I was so angry with my body this afternoon that I fed it iced fruit cake, several large bits. It wasn't actually as good as I anticipated, too sweet, so remainder went in the bin. Fell asleep for 4 hours. BG then 12.1. Pain levels are now down to uncomfortable rather than "bite the carpet" levels.  Back to sensible diet tomorrow - at least I avoided the opiates and feel a bit more accepting of my mortal habitat.


----------



## Lanny

18:54 BS 9.0 Didn’t stay up long this morning & was asleep again soon after: time; haven’t the foggiest! Tresiba 4 & a half hours late as I slept through the 15:30 alarm for it. But, it’s in now, with pills, NR & munching a Trek cocoa oats protein bar for breakfast as I caught up on this thread!  My chest & cough finally felt clearer & so managed to catch up, at last, on my sleep! Just had a couple of trips to the little girls room during my long sleep to catch glimpses of bright sunshine through my open bathroom window which gave me a thought that it maybe my annual bout of hayfever that’s been hitting me?

Oooh! A party at @eggyg ‘s! Is it too late for me to strap on my flying jet pack to cross the sea from The Causeway Coast to you for dinner? 

@ColinUK what’s encanto? I haven’t heard of it! 

Hope you all had a Wonderful Day today & a Very Good night, coming up, for you normal lot while I’m off kilter, AGAIN!  BUT, I feel all bright eyed & bushy tailed now as my chest has turned a corner to make me feel better!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  it’s the most recent Disney animated musical and it’s great!


----------



## Lily123

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny  it’s the most recent Disney animated musical and it’s great!


Are we allowed to talk about Bruno?


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny  it’s the most recent Disney animated musical and it’s great!


That looks good! South American or Mexican? I’ll have a look for it on iTunes!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Found it on itunes & it’s a Colombian family! Bought it & will watch it tonight!  I’ll tell you if I like it in the morning! Thanks for the recommendation @ColinUK


----------



## gll

Lily123 said:


> Are we allowed to talk about Bruno?


we don't talk about bruno (no no no)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A really hate being teased by anyone or anything. Grrrr !!! BG 5.3

Have a great day today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning. An unfortunate night of sickness, can't fathom out why but  a 9.7as a result.


----------



## TiredOldGal

Good morning.  
Recently returned and taking control.
My bloods are always high on a morning, no matter how low they are at bedtime.
I even tried a teaspoon of peanut butter at bedtime to see if that helped, but no,
woke up today on 13.5.

Onward and downward


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.6 here. Enjoy your Sundays folks!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning. I am pleased with 6.7 as yesterday evening around 7:00pm it was 17.3. Since my amputation any miscalculation/error seems to have a far bigger effect. I am convinced my metabolism has slowed right down as I can only use my "leg" for a couple of hours per day.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.2! Well done Mr Pancreas....Beautiful clear, crisp morning. Planning a quiet day to void provoking the P.A. Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## MikeyBikey

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.2! Well done Mr Pancreas....Beautiful clear, crisp morning. Planning a quiet day to void provoking the P.A. Have a lovely Sunday everyone


And a P.A. is?


----------



## TinaD

MikeyBikey said:


> And a P.A. is?


palindromic arthritis


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, Dawn has deserted me again. She’ll be back with a vengeance soon enough, I tried sending her on holiday, but apart from pestering @ColinUK the other morning, she doesn’t seem to have enjoyed herself.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet, have had an absolute nightmare with libre sensors and have been in a bit of a bad mood because of it!

I’ve had 2 that have just been useless. The last 2 have logged a total of 12 hypos (when I have had none!) and my time in range is now down at 83% with 17% of it all being hypos!

To be fair, I had a 4.1 yesterday and felt like I was having a hypo so would understand that being logged but where did the other 11 come from?! 

Going to put on a 3rd one and give it a whole 48 hours before I activate and see what happens.

Anyway finger prick was 6.1 this morning so I’ll go with that.

Spoke to the DSN yesterday and apparently I’ve been referred to her colleague who leads in pumps so looks like the ball is rolling which has cheered me up a bit 

Have a good day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.8 today after eating chocolate and garlic bread yesterday, going for a run this morning.

@TinaD - congratulations on your HS.

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.7 today

I didn't say anything on Friday as didn't want anyone to feel guilty (you'll know who you are ) but I woke to Diabox reading in the 22's and was like WTF! Pricked and it was in the 11's, logged in here to see a tag that my luck seemed to have changed with sensors   anyway I couldn't calibrate it as firstly it was out of the calibration range then when it finally got into the calibration range the change rate of glucose was off for calibration, finally managed to calibrate it yesterday afternoon and it seems to be doing ok since, fingers crossed! xx


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today. Great night last night with two great acts, tribute to Whitney who was really really good and 3 male singers who did all boy bands from the 60s onwards.
Going to the Range today and jobs to do around the van.
@TinaD congrats on the HS.
Have a good day all x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @TinaD on your 5.2 today!

4.9 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

Well I hope you’re all sitting down for this. 

5.6

Only managed to get it down after tea last night. Looks like normal food was the best choice for me. Did try missing breakfast and correcting but bg only went up after that.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.8 here, Dawn has deserted me again. She’ll be back with a vengeance soon enough, I tried sending her on holiday, but apart from pestering @ColinUK the other morning, she doesn’t seem to have enjoyed herself.


She's clearly doing a tour of the country as definitely here with me this morning, despite a 3.5 unit increase in basal last night and a 2 unit increase yesterday morning. Spent the day jabbing corrections including 2 stacked ones at bedtime which managed to get down to 6.9 during the night but then Dawn brought it straight back up again and I woke up on 10.9. No idea why my basal needs have suddenly increased so much when they were on the decrease at the start of the week. Arrgh!

@Kaylz I know who I am..... Off to find a sharp knife and some ice to numb my tongue before I cut it out  .... So sorry to have jinxed you. The guilt is no less for being a couple of days late so don't absent yourself on my behalf. Keeping my fingers crossed it was just a minor blip but the sceptic in me says it's unlikely. Would you consider going back to Libre 1?

@TinaD Many congratulations on a House Special this morning. Hope your PA settles down soon. When is your foal due?
Is it her first?

@MeeTooTeeTwo Loving Quordle nearly more than Wordle. No failures on either so far.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.7 for me after eating JBs from about 5am. I had a lovely day yesterday, hair done then meeting a friend for a wander around the shops and a coffee. Very relaxing.

@TinaD congrats on the HS
@sg295 i didn't know whether to like or care your post. I'm sorry you've had so trouble with your sensors, it must be really frustrating. I think @Kaylz understands how it feels. Its really good the DSN has got the ball rolling so quickly re the pump and great that you could speak to her on a Saturday. I hope your new sensor is better.


----------



## ColinUK

Lily123 said:


> Are we allowed to talk about Bruno?


Well if we aren’t then let’s just sing about him instead!

Has anyone noticed that most of the big songs are actually written as madrigals?

It really is an incredible piece of musical theatre writing.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz I know who I am..... Off to find a sharp knife and some ice to numb my tongue before I cut it out  .... So sorry to have jinxed you. The guilt is no less for being a couple of days late so don't absent yourself on my behalf. Keeping my fingers crossed it was just a minor blip but the sceptic in me says it's unlikely. Would you consider going back to Libre 1?


Don't be daft, I just couldn't believe it when I logged in and saw the tag and I'd had that trouble, I did actually laugh! No I like the CGM function with Diabox with L2, as I say it seems fine since I finally managed to calibrate it and it was fine efore then, I did notice yesterday there seems to be some bruising just coming out round the edges of it that wasn't there before so not sure if maybe Bruce has knocked it when he's been a rash  I certainly haven't knocked the area myself , it's due to end on Thursday afternoon anyway xx


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I think @Kaylz understands how it feels.


More so seen as I've had 18 of them  xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## ColinUK

And 6.9 this morning for me. 

Was supposed to have a date today but he appears to be ghosting me so his loss obviously 

Still not back to running after covid yet as breath is still somewhat shallow but I’ll head out for a huge long walk instead. 

Four weeks today until the London Landmarks Half Marathon and frankly I’ll be pleased with just crossing the start line let alone the finish line! 
Oh and I have to add I’m really grateful for all of those amongst you who’ve been kind enough to donate in support of Diabetes UK!
Thank you!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’ve managed to wrestle one of my devices from the kids. 6.3 a lifetime ago! I’ve been busy clearing away after our get together last night. My goodness, you’re a riotous lot! @rebrascora never seen dancing like it, those back flips were amazing. @freesia never heard such dirty jokes. I see @ColinUK and @gll haven’t surfaced yet! Can’t say I’m surprised! I’m saying nowt, my lips are sealed! As for the rest of you, I’ve no words. When’s the next get together? @Lanny
only saw your message this morning, next time? 
Anyhow, it’s a gorgeous day up our way, after I’ve persuaded the kids to shower and get dressed we’re off to the park, again! We were there twice yesterday with a river adventure looking for frogs in between. Didn’t find any, tad early I think. 

Have a super Sunday all. 
Congratulations @TinaD on the HS.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Afternoon! I’ve managed to wrestle one of my devices from the kids. 6.3 a lifetime ago! I’ve been busy clearing away after our get together last night. My goodness, you’re a riotous lot! @rebrascora never seen dancing like it, those back flips were amazing. @freesia never heard such dirty jokes. I see @ColinUK and @gll haven’t surfaced yet! Can’t say I’m surprised! I’m saying nowt, my lips are sealed! As for the rest of you, I’ve no words. When’s the next get together? @Lanny
> only saw your message this morning, next time?
> Anyhow, it’s a gorgeous day up our way, after I’ve persuaded the kids to shower and get dressed we’re off to the park, again! We were there twice yesterday with a river adventure looking for frogs in between. Didn’t find any, tad early I think.
> 
> Have a super Sunday all.
> Congratulations @TinaD on the HS.


Oi! I was up ages ago and got the breakfast started or didn’t you notice?!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 18.2
would love to blame dawn 
Chest is still showing signs of active infection but its not so sore when I breathe. Epic tiredness could be infection or running high bg (or both) at this point.
Mostly saw high teens yesterday with only a couple in the 20s which is slightly improved.

Todays epic plans are...shower, nap, see if I can do a walk around the block, probs nap again and catch up on some youtube and / or carry on re-watching game of thrones 

Well done @TinaD on the HS
@eggyg Needed that giggle this morning 
@ColinUK yep 1000% their loss <3


----------



## Lyna

Morning guys, 8.1 this morning but was expected so no surprise.
Nice to see blue skies again.
Both my sons return from France today after being there for a week of snowboarding


----------



## rebrascora

Lyna said:


> Both my sons return from France today after being there for a week of snowboarding


If you swap skis for snowboards and Austria for France, I could be seriously jealous!! Hope you enjoy their return and hearing about their fab holiday.


----------



## janw

6.5 this morning, better than yesterday, and not too bad as I've got a bit of a cold, so we can go with that. Scales are telling me I've lost another pound, so happy with that.
I got today's Wordle on my second try too - I'm still in shock! lol 
Nothing planned for today, but always something to do if I look hard enough!!! 
Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 it was on this fine and sunny morning.

Won £96 on the lottery which will nicely pay for repair to the exhaust.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lyna

rebrascora said:


> If you swap skis for snowboards and Austria for France, I could be seriously jealous!! Hope you enjoy their return and hearing about their fab holiday.


My eldest will  go straight home as its the 1st time he has been away from his daughter but my youngest still lives with us so he will probably just head straight to his room and collapse on his bed.


----------



## Lanny

Watched Encanto & I loved it!  Especially Not talking about Bruno: a very unusual song; in fact the whole thing was unusual & nice to see the diversity of different cultures that are in Disney films for quite a while now!

Too much information warning for those of a delicate nature before breakfast in the morning!  Got up earlier than expected, given I only went to bed around 8am  but, my poor stomach woke me up with a blocked feeling that’s only now gone when I finally had to run to the loo with a bout of number 3’s & dry heaving: I KNOW my liver is definitely “under stress” , as GP put it; I, in italics, don’t need blood tests to tell me THAT! 

Now, waiting for asda delivery 12:00 to 14:00 as I woke more or less the same way yesterday, just a bit more delayed effects, & decided to do a drastic purge of my food stuffs in the freezer so, need other stuff to replace it! I’m cutting out as much fat as I can, meat, cheese & butter not that I had much of those & got vegetarian with some fresh cod fillets for a bit of protein! 

I’ll stay up for asda, have some veg soup & then, try for some sleep again later? 

Right, a live pause to test now that it’s not immediately after that stress in the bathroom that I KNEW would elevate my BS & see where it’s at now……11:01 BS 8.0. Higher than I’d like but, it was definitely higher, with stress, earlier!


----------



## gll

Lyna said:


> My eldest will  go straight home as its the 1st time he has been away from his daughter but my youngest still lives with us so he will probably just head straight to his room and collapse on his bed.


I swear its a boy thing. My son comes in from work and doesn't even say hi half the time 



Lanny said:


> Watched Encanto & I loved it!  Especially Not talking about Bruno: a very unusual song; in fact the whole thing was unusual & nice to see the diversity of different cultures that are in Disney films for quite a while now!


I liked the movie but the pace felt off. Like it ended so quickly after such a slow start.  Glad you enjoyed it!



janw said:


> Scales are telling me I've lost another pound, so happy with that.


Woo!! Good on you!!!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Too wrapped up in myself & totally forget to give you lovely lot a greeting!  I do apologise!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Lyna said:


> My eldest will  go straight home as its the 1st time he has been away from his daughter but my youngest still lives with us so he will probably just head straight to his room and collapse on his bed.


And give you loads of laundry to do as well I’d imagine!


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> Was supposed to have a date today but he appears to be ghosting me so his loss obviously


He obviously has no idea what he’s missing! X


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - can't make up it's mind what it's doing!

A depressingly consistent 9.3 this morning after a very early morning 4.1, a dextrose and half a cookie.

Lovely day yesterday, wall to wall sun, but OMG that cold cold wind!  I surprised myself with the 10 pin bowling.  Haven't been for years but managed to come 3rd out of 8, so at least didn't disgrace myself.  The struggle back up the hill afterwards did surprise me... whether I am just getting old, or whether I am puffing like a steam train due to leftover covid effects I dunno...  Pizza was a total BG disaster as expected!

Well done @TinaD on the HS.

So jealous of  you all having such fun at @eggyg's.... I spent the evening snoozing on the sofa.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! 6'3 today, and a day off, which is not common for me on a Sunday! I will go for a walk now and think what else can I do today.

@ColinUK obviously his loss! You reminded me of the Tinder account I opened a week or so ago, after some friends have suggested it for ages. I just uploaded a few pics, give one like and proceeded to abandon the app until today  Still have to complete my profile, but don't even know what I want to put in there. I gave a few likes today and when I got a match I thought "oh sh*t!". I dunno, I want to meet people but all the dating stuff is very awkward to me!


----------



## Lyna

ColinUK said:


> And give you loads of laundry to do as well I’d imagine!


To be honest he is very good, he does do his own. We hardly know he's here. He comes home from work has his tea and then straight in his room.


----------



## Benny G

Lucyr said:


> I think he might not be telling the truth but is trying to upset me in some way. He said on my thread that he only eats 30g carb per meal maximum and seemed offended that I don’t eat low carb. So I suspect lies and trying to insult me in some way about my high bgs here.
> 
> I struggle to read people because of autism though so it might be that he's trying eating carbs because that’s what I do, and they need more insulin to match them.
> 
> Either way, hopefully the sandwiches and insulin result in good bg


Good afternoon @Lucyr,
We are all on our own journey.
I hope you are feeling well today.


----------



## Benny G

rebrascora said:


> @Benny G I now see where this all comes from as I have read your posts on @Lucyr 's other thread. I agree with your post there and the idea of reducing carbs from meals when levels are high makes absolute sense to me but it seems you are now being rather sarcastic. Not sure that comes across well or comfortably from my perspective.


Thank you and good afternoon @rebrascora. Carb counting and insulin corrections are my daily bread.

When sarcasm is directed at me, a single broadside is returned followed by 'user block'


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> Thank you and good afternoon @rebrascora. Carb counting and insulin corrections are my daily bread.
> 
> When sarcasm is directed at me, a single broadside is returned followed by 'user block'


So am I getting blocked for scowling and wagging my finger at you? I hope not.  
I do feel that your post was mocking of Lucy though and not at all in the spirit of the forum, albeit done quite subtly.
I would hate to lose a low carb ally but I also hate to see people being mocked or scorned.... it is akin to bullying and it doesn't sit comfortably with me at all to witness it without saying something.


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> I gave a few likes today and when I got a match I thought "oh sh*t!". I dunno, I want to meet people but all the dating stuff is very awkward to me!


If it's what you want then go for it, you've taken your diagnosis very well so I can't see dating being any more difficult than that! (although I'd be intimidated by dating lol, something I've never done as I got with my partner when I was 17 and now been together nearly 13 years) xx


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Hi everyone! 6'3 today, and a day off, which is not common for me on a Sunday! I will go for a walk now and think what else can I do today.
> 
> @ColinUK obviously his loss! You reminded me of the Tinder account I opened a week or so ago, after some friends have suggested it for ages. I just uploaded a few pics, give one like and proceeded to abandon the app until today  Still have to complete my profile, but don't even know what I want to put in there. I gave a few likes today and when I got a match I thought "oh sh*t!". I dunno, I want to meet people but all the dating stuff is very awkward to me!


I did internet dating for a few years before I met Ian and I can totally understand your reticence, but i can say that it was a very positive experience for me at a time when I was struggling with life and depression. A bit like this forum, it helps you to focus on the positives and you learn a lot about yourself by engaging with others. The next step of meeting in person is pretty scary, but it is also interesting meeting new people. I think you have to go into it with a view of just seeing if you connect on a personal level rather than viewing that first meeting as a date, as such. I met some really lovely people and a relationship or two developed. Not at the same time I might add.   None were long term. One in particular still puts a smile on my face even though it was very short lived.
In the end I met someone local via a mutual friend and we both have so much in common and so many mutual connections that it works, but the internet dating was an important part of my life experience and I am pleased I did it.

@ColinUK Feeling really sad for that guy and I don't even know him! Definitely not worthy of you if he has ghosted you unless he has a very good reason for vanishing.

@eggyg Hope I didn't damage any of your lovely furnishings or injure anyone with my back flips!


----------



## rayray119

8,6 foe me this morning i was 12,6 when I went to bed and decided to leave it alone, so not a bad result


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Hope I didn't damage any of your lovely furnishings or injure anyone with my back flips!


I mean that vase will never be the same again....


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I did internet dating for a few years before I met Ian and I can totally understand your reticence, but i can say that it was a very positive experience for me at a time when I was struggling with life and depression. A bit like this forum, it helps you to focus on the positives and you learn a lot about yourself by engaging with others. The next step of meeting in person is pretty scary, but it is also interesting meeting new people. I think you have to go into it with a view of just seeing if you connect on a personal level rather than viewing that first meeting as a date, as such. I met some really lovely people and a relationship or two developed. Not at the same time I might add.   None were long term. One in particular still puts a smile on my face even though it was very short lived.
> In the end I met someone local via a mutual friend and we both have so much in common and so many mutual connections that it works, but the internet dating was an important part of my life experience and I am pleased I did it.
> 
> @ColinUK Feeling really sad for that guy and I don't even know him! Definitely not worthy of you if he has ghosted you unless he has a very good reason for vanishing.
> 
> @eggyg Hope I didn't damage any of your lovely furnishings or injure anyone with my back flips!


Just the antique Ming vase and Chippendale sideboard! I’ll send you the bill!


----------



## Benny G

rebrascora said:


> So am I getting blocked for scowling and wagging my finger at you? I hope not.
> I do feel that your post was mocking of Lucy though and not at all in the spirit of the forum, albeit done quite subtly.
> I would hate to lose a low carb ally but I also hate to see people being mocked or scorned.... it is akin to bullying and it doesn't sit comfortably with me at all to witness it without saying something.


I hope you are enjoying your afternoon @rebrascora. Light scowling and finger wagging is perfectly acceptable, you have the patience of a saint. The 'blocking' has already been done.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Good morning. 4.7 for me after eating JBs from about 5am. I had a lovely day yesterday, hair done then meeting a friend for a wander around the shops and a coffee. Very relaxing.
> 
> @TinaD congrats on the HS
> @sg295 i didn't know whether to like or care your post. I'm sorry you've had so trouble with your sensors, it must be really frustrating. I think @Kaylz understands how it feels. Its really good the DSN has got the ball rolling so quickly re the pump and great that you could speak to her on a Saturday. I hope your new sensor is better.


Hi,

Yes it is super frustrating! I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with my libre. When they’re working well, I love them and wouldn’t be without them! But I’ve had a few faulty ones these past few months and when that happens I just want to throw them at the wall! 

I’m super grateful that she has got it all going for me (she is super lovely!) and sorry my bad, I meant Friday! Thought today was Saturday for some reason *face palm* 

Thank you, I hope so too!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Thanks @Kaylz! "Comparing" to the diagnosis it's an interesting way to look at it, it could make me a bit more confident thinking I am managing the condition well (so far) and overcoming my fear of the sharp stuff involved,  so a few conversations with strangers shouldn't be too hard. It also puts things in perspective. Someone not fancying me doesn't seem a big problem in the big scheme of things. Plus, I can always use my Type 1 as a conversation subject: the tone and abundance of gore details depends if I like the person or not! Haha. 

@rebrascora I am interested in meeting new people, not just for potential relationships though I'm open to this as well. I might try the "Looking for friends" option in Tinder and see if I'm more comfortable starting there.


----------



## Elenka_HM

I went for a long walk and ended up in a country park I've visited a few times. There is a café there that looks lovely and I had never gone inside before, so today I decided to treat myself. In the menu, the "goat cheese and chive scone" caught my eye, and since my BG was only 4'1 and I still have a good 45 min walk home, I went for it. Yumm!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Just the antique Ming vase and Chippendale sideboard! I’ll send you the bill!


I thought it was a Chippendale calendar and I’m not sure that vase is actually a genuine Ming, they’re not often acrylic!


----------



## Lucyr

Benny G said:


> I hope you are enjoying your afternoon @rebrascora. Light scowling and finger wagging is perfectly acceptable, you have the patience of a saint. The 'blocking' has already been done.


Guess it's me that's been blocked. Doesn't bother me so long as that means you won't mock me again


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> meant Friday! Thought today was Saturday for some reason *face palm*


I wish it was Saturday today lol!


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> I wish it was Saturday today lol!


Me too! Would rather have an extra day off!


----------



## Lanny

18:39 BS 5.2!  Tah Dah! I only went & woke with a HS!

Got my shopping earlier, heated up some frozen veg soup & had a chicken breast sandwich with no butter at all before finally getting some sleep! Stomach was still a bit uncomfortable & I was afraid that eating had created another blockage but, it was only wind that I’d forgotten about since my metafartin days have been behind me for some time now!  Had to hold my nose for a bit but, settled down to sleep!

Now, I’ll have more of the same as my stomach is rumbling again! I know this meal is liver friendly so, hopefully no more problems other than wind? 

A Very Good Evening to you all!


----------



## freesia

Well done @Lanny


----------



## Peely66

Haven't been on this part of the forum for a while last few days have been running high 10.4 this morning and missing my last Libre which finished on Thursday. Still waiting for the GP to move things forward after first being told that the letter from hospital didn't say which Libre was being prescribed. Phone call to DSN required who obviously hadn't listened to the voicemail I left and started asking me unrelated questions although she did return the call within the hour. (Impressive)


----------



## SueEK

Congrats @Lanny x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## Lanny

05:50 BS 6.0  But, going to bed soon! Had a pretty good day food wise though, just a teeny bit monotonous: 3 lots of veg soup with either chicken breast or turkey ham sandwiches with no butter; stomach & gut settled down & no more bouts of wind! Phew! Had a hunch & went back down -2 tresiba, back down to 88 after the last few days of 90, & actually kept better control as my breathing is better than the last few days! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Ah hah! The little birdie chorus has just started so, may take a bit longer for me to drop off but, I don’t mind at all as I miss their birdsong during the winter!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 
that seemed a short weekend 
can’t believe it’s Monday already 

have a Great Day Everyone


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After being woken every 2 hours by the new sensor telling me i'm low (i wasn't   ) i've woken to a 10.4 (finger prick showing 9), and a tired start to the week. Where did the weekend go?


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 6.6 for me. With a couple of low alarms - that were low. 

Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7 for me, I like a round number but prefer it to be number 5 or 6. 

Can’t  stop, first day of jury service today. Oh joy! I’m looking forward to it and dreading it in equal measures. 

See you all tomorrow. Have a good ‘un.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.7 after poor night but pain levels down. New fuel free food delivery worked well - with crude at $140 a barrel and rising I need to get the hydroponics up and running as soon as the temperature improves. Think I will grow _some_ spuds in the raised beds - I can't eat them but the youngsters can. A bit difficult to plan a garden when torn between low carb and feeding others. I rarely wish anyone ill but if Putin and his whole beastly Duma dropped dead in agony I fear I should find it had to grieve.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. It's been hypo city here all weekend, BGs just keep dropping. I reduced Basal all in one go, from 7 and 3 units to 5 and 2, quite a lot in percentage terms, and still had to munch jelly babies twice during the day yesterday and again at 3am. It must be Spring.


----------



## Bloden

Hello hello...6.8 here.  

Gawd, this forum’s a pain - it freezes on me all the all the time - any clues as to why / tips anyone?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
6.9 this morning for me and news from the police last night. 
They called me late yesterday to let me know they’ve found the suspect and he’s nowhere near Greater London. 
They’re liaising with another force and “another agency” but will be able to arrest and question under caution soon. 
I did ask which other agency but obviously they couldn’t tell me.


----------



## SueEK

Bloden said:


> Hello hello...6.8 here.
> 
> Gawd, this forum’s a pain - it freezes on me all the all the time - any clues as to why / tips anyone?


It does to me as well, very annoying!


----------



## SueEK

7.8 this chilly morning.
Have a nice day x


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> It does to me as well, very annoying!


What tech are you using?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

9.8 for me but did go out for dinner yesterday and had a mini dessert as well as eating the chips that came with the meal.

Managed to run a half marathon yesterday, so a bit achy today and bake club tonight so not going to be eating well again today.

Wishing I could have stayed in bed today.

Congratulation @Lanny on yesterday’s HS.


----------



## Docb

Bloden said:


> Hello hello...6.8 here.
> 
> Gawd, this forum’s a pain - it freezes on me all the all the time - any clues as to why / tips anyone?


Is it just the forum or is anything else playing up?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Five point zilch for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

7.8 couple of corrections last night but not really bothered because I ended up completely guessed the carbs(plus am going to change my evening radto) I always find corrections last fusterating when i can put a reason to it.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another 8.7 for me today

Better get trawling Amazon for a book for Mother's Day, there are some in my "shopping list" so shouldn't be too difficult to come to a decision then all I'll need is a box of chocolates and a gift bag although it'll have to be a big one with all those melts  xx


----------



## Benny G

Lucyr said:


> Guess it's me that's been blocked. Doesn't bother me so long as that means you won't mock me again


Good morning @Lucyr, I hope you are well. I'm sorry that she mocked me on your thread, and you thought it was aimed at you. She has been blocked now.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning, I hope you are well today


----------



## SueEK

ColinUK said:


> What tech are you using?


An iPad I have tried restarting etc but it only does it on this site, no other?


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> An iPad I have tried restarting etc but it only does it on this site, no other?


I’m on iPhone and there’s not an issue for me so maybe just check that you’re running the latest version of iOS. 
Beyond that I’m out of ideas.


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Gawd, this forum’s a pain - it freezes on me all the all the time - any clues as to why / tips anyone?


It does that to my iPad whereas the iPad is fine with every other site.  I have to fire up the laptop to use the forum.  I am using IOS 12.5.5 and it says my software is up to date.  Come to think of it, it's been the last 3/4 weeks I think that it's been happening.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - changeable weather again today.

Changeable bloods as well!  5.9 at 07:59 with a downward arrow.  7.9 at 08:10.  Cannot discern any overnight patterns, so reluctant to adjust basal.

Had a nice quiet Sunday, did nothing much but a video chat  with friends and a lovely sweet gammon boiled in cider.

Dilemma today.... make pate or clean  upstairs?  Once you are retired you can only do one thing a day!!!!  Someone told me that when I retired 9 years ago and I didn't believe them!  How times have changed.

@ColinUK best wishes for the suspect being detained.


----------



## Robin

Martin.A said:


> Got notification from the Passport Office that my new passport has been despatched, which is only 3 weeks after my application to renew it. Was expecting it to take much longer. Should be a blue one now, I think?


Mine was really quick, too, and yes, it’s blue, although it’s so dark it looks black in most lights. I seem to remember my original blue cardboard one was an extremely dark blue (that dates me!)


----------



## grovesy

I veiw on a laptop, tablet, and android phone and don't have any problems, with this forum.


----------



## mage 1

SueEK said:


> An iPad I have tried restarting etc but it only does it on this site, no other?


Mine is the same on my iPad it is ok on my iPhone?


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.... late on parade I know!

Well, Dawn is still residing here with me. I increased my evening Levemir again last night and went to bed on 7.1 but woke up on 10.7. Jabbed my morning Levemir and a 2u correction of Fiasp and went back to sleep and woke up on a slightly better 7.7. Not overly keen on either of those numbers but one is clearly better than the other
Many congrats to @Lanny on your rather late in the day House Special yesterday but we know you don't keep "normal" hours, so it still counts. 

I always thought my original passport was black to the point that I would have argued with anyone who said otherwise. I now have to accept that it must have been dark blue but find it really hard to believe.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was 6.3 for me.

Got a phone call from haematology this morning 
while I was in the garden. All OK for now, excellent news.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Docb said:


> Is it just the forum or is anything else playing up?


Hiya @Docb. Just the forum...


----------



## gll

(Not experiencing any issues on the forum on PC)

Morning everyone. 2 waking ones, I went back to sleep. 15.5 and 13 
Will see what today brings but waking is improved.
3 more days of antibiotics to go.

Hope you all have a fabby day x


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - changeable weather again today.
> 
> Changeable bloods as well!  5.9 at 07:59 with a downward arrow.  7.9 at 08:10.  Cannot discern any overnight patterns, so reluctant to adjust basal.
> 
> Had a nice quiet Sunday, did nothing much but a video chat  with friends and a lovely sweet gammon boiled in cider.
> 
> Dilemma today.... make pate or clean  upstairs?  Once you are retired you can only do one thing a day!!!!  Someone told me that when I retired 9 years ago and I didn't believe them!  How times have changed.
> 
> @ColinUK best wishes for the suspect being detained.


Ken Barlow once said that on Coronation Street. I’ve taken that advise on too. 
Still sitting in jury waiting room along with another 31 people. That is maybe my one thing to do today!


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning so getting better as this cold is on its way out. Shopping with daughter first thing, tired out now so going to grab an afternoon nap any minute now .................. 
Enjoy the rest of the day x


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 5'9 today.

Exciting week ahead. I have a Type 1 education course and then my trip to London, so today I will be preparing for both of these. I'm not sure if I should take any Novorapid with me, I've never used it before and I hope I won't need it when on holiday BUT if I do need it, it would be better to have it on hand


----------



## sg295

Elenka_HM said:


> Good afternoon! 5'9 today.
> 
> Exciting week ahead. I have a Type 1 education course and then my trip to London, so today I will be preparing for both of these. I'm not sure if I should take any Novorapid with me, I've never used it before and I hope I won't need it when on holiday BUT if I do need it, it would be better to have it on hand


Hi, 

Yes I would deffo take some with you! I was just on basal for about 3 weeks after being diagnosed before then needing mealtime insulin as well. My DSN literally said ‘make sure you keep it in the fridge or something as it’s bound to happen on a bank holiday weekend’ and sure enough, it was a bank holiday weekend! 

So basically you can never be too sure and it’s better safe than sorry


----------



## Elenka_HM

sg295 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I would deffo take some with you! I was just on basal for about 3 weeks after being diagnosed before then needing mealtime insulin as well. My DSN literally said ‘make sure you keep it in the fridge or something as it’s bound to happen on a bank holiday weekend’ and sure enough, it was a bank holiday weekend!
> 
> So basically you can never be too sure and it’s better safe than sorry


Sounds like good advice   I think about it a bit like an umbrella, it seems it always rains the day you forget it. So it's better to carry the umbrella/insulin around and not need it. 

Can I ask how did you realize you needed the mealtime insulin? Was it a sudden change in your BG or ...?


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> I still have all bar one of my old passports, including 3 'blue' ones. Just looked at the one issued on 31/07/1968 - is that really what I looked like aged 20..? - and you're right, they're almost black.


I have all mine... the  first one age 15 was valid for  5 years, it was renewed then at the grand fee of £2 and I was still carrying it around when I was 25....  I looked like Helen Shapiro!  Probably none of you would remember her.

@Elenka_HM definitely take the novorapid with you  and  do keep it cool.


----------



## Gwynn

Good slightly late morning. I had lots to do and got buried in a major App update. All done now.

BG 4.2 a bit low but still ok

Been out for 88 minutes walk on the beach. Along the way I lost one glove. I had taken them off and shoved them into my coat pocket. The beach here is miles and miles of sand. No chance of finding it. And yet I did. I walked back scouring the lanscape for anything that might look like a glove. I had to walk half way back and it didn't look like a glove from afar. But there it was!!  Really pleased with that.

All else seems good. There's that pesky trap door I hear creaking....

Have a great day everyone.

I might go out for another short walk now too.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Ken Barlow once said that on Coronation Street. I’ve taken that advise on too.
> Still sitting in jury waiting room along with another 31 people. That is maybe my one thing to do today!


First time I did jury service the advice was to bring a few books and a couple of packs of cards. 
That way you’ve got loads to read and you can play cards with others in the jury room if you’ve not been called.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pattidevans said:


> I looked like Helen Shapiro!  Probably none of you would remember her.


When I saw your post (before I read the text) I thought the very same. What a wonderful voice!! 
_Don't Treat Me Like a Child
Walkin' Back to Happiness_
and many more

Dez


----------



## silentsquirrel

Pattidevans said:


> I have all mine... the  first one age 15 was valid for  5 years, it was renewed then at the grand fee of £2 and I was still carrying it around when I was 25....  I looked like Helen Shapiro!  Probably none of you would remember her.


Yes, eNORmous beehive and enormous, rich voice!  I now have "Walking Back to Happiness" as an earworm for the rest of the day!


----------



## rebrascora

silentsquirrel said:


> I now have "Walking Back to Happiness" as an earworm for the rest of the day!


I'll take that thanks very much, as I have been stuck with Madness "House of Fun" for nearly a week now, for some unknown reason, and it is driving me crackers!! Apologies to anyone who now gets my earworm from that mention.


----------



## Robin

silentsquirrel said:


> Yes, eNORmous beehive and enormous, rich voice!  I now have "Walking Back to Happiness" as an earworm for the rest of the day!





rebrascora said:


> I'll take that thanks very much, as I have been stuck with Madness "House of Fun" for nearly a week now, for some unknown reason, and it is driving me crackers!! Apologies to anyone who now gets my earworm from that mention.


Ha! I could do with a change of earworm too, and that’ll do fine. I’ve had Joni Mitchell's Chelsea Morning stuck in my head for days, and I don’t even remember hearing it for about 20 years.


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I'll take that thanks very much, as I have been stuck with Madness "House of Fun" for nearly a week now, for some unknown reason, and it is driving me crackers!! Apologies to anyone who now gets my earworm from that mention.


That'll be me but I don't mind as I quite like it  xx


----------



## freesia

@Pattidevans, you look very glamorous.
@rebrascora thanks for that! I now have House of Fun in my head   . Quick... somebody...mention another song!!!


----------



## Lily123

Haven’t got House of Fun in my head but have got Someone Like You by Adele in my head


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> That'll be me but I don't mind as I quite like it  xx


I liked it too last week but it's absolutely doing my head in now!! When I go out for a walk or ride it's just on constant repeat... Arrgh! Maybe it is some sort of Russian warfare system to drive us all mad. Tinnitus is nearly preferable and I say that as someone who has just started to develop it, so I am noticing it quite a lot.


----------



## freesia

Lily123 said:


> Haven’t got House of Fun in my head but have got Someone Like You by Adele in my head


Oh no! Not keen on Adele! Anybody else?


----------



## silentsquirrel

My knowledge of pop post approx 1967 is almost zero, so I'm safe from all of those mentioned, never heard/heard of them!


----------



## sg295

Elenka_HM said:


> Sounds like good advice   I think about it a bit like an umbrella, it seems it always rains the day you forget it. So it's better to carry the umbrella/insulin around and not need it.
> 
> Can I ask how did you realize you needed the mealtime insulin? Was it a sudden change in your BG or ...?


Yes definitely! 

I noticed that my levels just weren’t coming down nicely after meals in the same way they used to. At first, my levels would generally come down fairly well with just basal (unless I’d eaten a big, very carb heavy meal for example) but I noticed them gradually being more and more stubborn and remaining elevated even a few hours later. 

Got in touch with the DSN and she suggested going on to meal time insulin, even if it was just a very small amount (eg 1 or 2 units for a meal) or only for one meal a day instead of all of three of them at first. 

My type 1 has not really been ‘typical’ in this regard but within a month I was on bolus insulin as well as basal and within another month I was learning to count carbs rather than just having a fixed, very small amount of novorapid so it may be at first you also just try a very small, fixed amount and see how you get on before progressing to needing to count carbs. Everyone’s different


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> First time I did jury service the advice was to bring a few books and a couple of packs of cards.
> That way you’ve got loads to read and you can play cards with others in the jury room if you’ve not been called.


I’m home! I took a book, I’m a big reader anyways, but they had the blooming telly on and it was distracting! We’d have a job playing cards etc as they’re still in Covid mode. We’re all sat two miles away from each other,  never mind two metres! Anyhoo, as of 3.30pm today I’m now juror number 10! Of course I can’t tell you anything about it. Suffice to say it’s supposed to last all week. My head will be battered by Friday.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Oh no! Not keen on Adele! Anybody else?


Love Adele. Got all her records, and yes I do mean records ie vinyl.


----------



## TiredOldGal

I woke up this morning on a 9.8 and that’s an amazing score for me.  I’m very focused and trying so hard. Here’s to a similar or even lower level tomorrow.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Love Adele. Got all her records, and yes I do mean records ie vinyl.


Vinyl is best. Nothing like it. How did you get on asking about scanning/testing/treating the D while a juror?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Love Adele. Got all her records, and yes I do mean records ie vinyl.


Reminds me of the time my nephew was trying to get his head around the concept of compact discs. He was young, maybe 5 or 6 I guess, and said, “ so they’re just really old mp3s then?”

Vinyl records he just refused to believe were capable of playing music. 

He DJ’s for his uni radio station now.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I’m home! I took a book, I’m a big reader anyways, but they had the blooming telly on and it was distracting! We’d have a job playing cards etc as they’re still in Covid mode.


@eggyg if you are a big reader and I know you love France... try Martin Walker, Inspector Bruno series.  I do seriously recommend them.  I am on book 14 in the series now!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Vinyl is best. Nothing like it. How did you get on asking about scanning/testing/treating the D while a juror?


They didn’t bat an eyelid when they saw my insulin pens and reader. I can take my bag into the court room and I’ve put my reader on silent. I don’t think I’ll need to use it. Court runs from 10.30-1pm. Then 2.15-4/4.30pm. I’ll have breakfast at 7 then a snack at 10. I probably wouldn’t scan that often when I’m not active ie sitting on my butt! I’m not worried. The plan is to bolus as soon as we break for lunch then go for a 15 minute walk around the block then eat lunch. Today I reduced my lunch bolus just incase, but I don’t think I needed to as I’ve had to correct at teatime! Everyone was very helpful and informal after the initial frisk and bagsearch. Although they did take my compact mirror off me! I had to put my lippy on blind! Coco the Clown has nothing on me!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> @eggyg if you are a big reader and I know you love France... try Martin Walker, Inspector Bruno series.  I do seriously recommend them.  I am on book 14 in the series now!


Ooh I’ll have a look out for those. Thanks.


----------



## Lanny

19:25 BS 6.9  Ah! Now the back to normal 88 tresiba has kicked in & no more 5’s so, just as well I got that HS in earlier: softens the blow; I’ll say!as I couldn’t help but crow a bit! But, I’m still in range & pretty happy with that!

A Very Good Night, coming up for you normal lot going to bed soon?: me?; I’ve just gotten up! 

“Earworm”?: never heard that term before; fits though as it does slowly turn you “NUTS” hearing the same song again & again in your head!  That’ll have to do for a Going Nuts emoji! I have a really annoying up that pops up, out of the depths of my mind, from time to time AND I don’t even like the artist, or the song particularly but, it IS what she’s best known for: Dusty Springfield You Don’t Have To Say You Love Me; have kind of worked out that it pops up when I’m feeling like a tragic drama queen through the years & the times when she pops up in my head! It’s the same kind of mentality that I have for Opera: has some people bemused saying if they’re dying how can they burst into such energy sapping high notes of an aria that’s true, I suppose, from a medical standpoint; I LOVE it as I take it from the viewpoint of the human spirit taking flight to express the dramatic tragedy! A  for some & a  for me!


----------



## SueEK

@ColinUK I have IOS 12.5.5 and its up to date and it doesn’t happen on my iPhone so just a bit odd. Glad to hear the police have a suspect in custody. 
This one is an earworm that drives me nuts as I often have it going round and round my head - ‘Windmill in old Amsterdam ‘ aargh! How bonkers is that?


----------



## Lily123

That is unusual for your iPad to not work on the forum @SueEK. I’m using my iPad now and the forum hasn’t frozen ever. It’s running IOS 15.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks like I might be first up this morning.

BG 4.9 this morning. Good

Off to the church 9am  this morning to fix their hand mic and some wiring. Other than that not much else to do.

Have a great day today


----------



## TiredOldGal

Not far behind you on the early morning @Gwynn!  Have a good day.

I am on 7.5 which is the lowest I’ve been ever I think!

i am very happy.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today woke up at 05:30 - despite the alarm being set for 7:05..lol

think I need to chase up my GP ….AGAIN 
still waiting for a change in my medication to be prescribed 
one of my Meds was changed by Diabetic consultant (phone call) back on 1st feb.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.2 today. Pleased about that as ran unusually high yesterday, I did knock off one unit of bolus at lunch time but still…stress and inactivity I think. Much of the same today I’m afraid. 

Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

@eggyg We’re twins today with our 6.2’s!

Off in a bit to have bloods taken then quick dash to Waitrose for a loaf of liv-life (sp?) bread and then off to the office. 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning all!
> 
> @eggyg We’re twins today with our 6.2’s!
> 
> Off in a bit to have bloods taken then quick dash to Waitrose for a loaf of liv-life (sp?) bread and then off to the office.
> 
> Have a good day folks.


Don’t forget to put your trousers and shoes on! Or are pyjama bottoms and slippers now accepted work attire!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. I'm with @goodybags with a 7.1 this morning. A nice steady line overnight as well. Off to work in a few mins, would love to be counting down the days until i retire but i can't see that happening for a long while. Oh well, off to add more to my to do list. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Don’t forget to put your trousers and shoes on! Or are pyjama bottoms and slippers now accepted work attire!


They’re used to me so honestly I could rock up in anything and they’d not bat an eyelid. 

Oh and I never wear pj’s at home!


----------



## Bloden

Mmmmmmorning all - it’s a tad chilly here at the seaside. I hope this cold wind blows itself out today. 7.3 here - not as low as I’d like, but a gentle slope overnight so I think I’ll leave things as they are for now.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Sensor seems to be behaving itself again. I was reading in bed last night, and when I scanned just before putting the light off it told me I’d plummeted from 7.5 to 2.8 in a matter of half an hour! Fingerprick confirmed I was actually 8.0 so I ignored it, but thought oh no, probable sensor failure, and it’s had me in the red most of the night. But it seems to have recovered now, and agrees with a test strip, I must have been lying on it big time.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.4 for me which still a tad high at bed I’m verbally adjusting my evening radio  I’m sure I’ll work it out(half wondering if it’s the food I’m thypicaly eating in evening now) not really sure what to adjusting for work this evening when I don’t know what base evening radtio is at that moment. Might just try doing 1 to 15(which is what I was doing before on non working days) and deal with concuruous)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. *5.2* - rather proud of that given the increased steroid dose. Pain much reduced, altho' getting out of chair/off loo a bit of a trial, once up managing fine with a little (?)bad language. Quite cold this a.m. dry, sunny and breezy. Forecast this week not so good - looks like over 40mph winds on their way and also heavy rain -  I'll be inside setting up propagators for veggie seeds and digging out my long johns (janes?) for voyages out.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning. *5.2* - rather proud of that given the increased steroid dose. Pain much reduced, altho' getting out of chair/off loo a bit of a trial, once up managing fine with a little (?)bad language. Quite cold this a.m. dry, sunny and breezy. Forecast this week not so good - looks like over 40mph winds on their way and also heavy rain -  I'll be inside setting up propagators for veggie seeds and digging out my long johns (janes?) for voyages out.


Congrats on the HS!!


----------



## mage 1

TinaD said:


> Good morning. *5.2* - rather proud of that given the increased steroid dose. Pain much reduced, altho' getting out of chair/off loo a bit of a trial, once up managing fine with a little (?)bad language. Quite cold this a.m. dry, sunny and breezy. Forecast this week not so good - looks like over 40mph winds on their way and also heavy rain -  I'll be inside setting up propagators for veggie seeds and digging out my long johns (janes?) for voyages out.


Congratulations!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.8 on finger prick for me today.

This new sensor has now had 48 hours to bed in so I’ve activated it and just got to hope for the best now - please be 3rd time lucky!

As part of my training, they’ve said that we can run a session on something to do with our knowledge or experience that may benefit other trainees so I’ve decided to run a session on type 1 diabetes and how we can support people living with it 

Have a good day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 4'6 this morning, a bit lower than usual for me. 

I'm off to my T1 Education course. I'll let you know how it goes. Today's also 3 months since diagnosis. I am celebrating with a new pot of strips and, who knows, I may even change my lancet!


----------



## rebrascora

I'm in good company with @Bloden this morning on 7.3. Battled high levels most of the day again yesterday so I am nearly back up to my max dose of Levemir. Not happy about that when the weather has been more spring like. Still managing to maintain 93% TIR for past 7 days and now just 2% below (which is better than last weeks 6% below ) but lots of corrections to achieve it this week
Got Woprdle in 3 last night and just scraped Quordle on my last life to maintain a 100% result in both so far. Interested to see a table of the UK areas which do best at Wordle and Newcastle is second to Bristol as being the best Wordlers in the UK apparently! 

@TinaD Many congratulations on another House Special. Nice work! Especially when you are using steroids. Hope this pain episode passes soon. 

@Elenka_HM Steady there! There's no need to be too lavish! We are a long way off St Swithin's day yet which is the traditional day for changing lancets. Hope you enjoy the course and get a lot out of it. Is it DAFNE or a local equivalent? Great that you are getting an in person course, as spending time with other type 1s is a huge benefit.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @TinaD on that magic number.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

nice sunny day here and I am off work today, going out for breakfast,then that will be the last of my indulgent days until Mothers day.  8.8 today but as I was at bake club last night and even the savour offerings are always party, bread, pasta based and I did indulge in a couple of the sweet items as well.

@TinaD - congratulations on another HS

@Elenka_HM - hope you get lots of info on your course.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well it isn't a hat trick of 8.7's as today I'm joining @goodybags and @freesia with a 7.1

Wasn't expecting Bruce until 6 last night as a lift into the town wasn't even guaranteed (well it was if he'd get on the back of a motorbike but he won't do that, he panicked terribly when I went on the back of one for a ride a few years ago but I'm used to them) but the 4:15 bus was running over 20 minutes late due to a puncture so even though it involved a long dash along the road he just made it xx


----------



## Benny G

Morning, I hope you are all well


----------



## SueEK

Yes it’s odd as it’s only this forum. It just freezes for a while so not a huge problem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Martin.A said:


> ..., then over to Sainsbury's to trial their Smart Shop App on my phone as we're thinking about doing an in-store shop again after 2 years of home deliveries....


A bit of advice re Sainsbury's Smart Shop - make sure you have a backup copy of your shopping list. It had a nasty habit of deleting the app's list, when you left your home network.  It seems ok now but I still make sure I have a backup list.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Sitting in the waiting room at the GP still. Nurse has tried and failed to draw blood from both arms and I’m covered in cotton wool balls and sticking tape. 
Waiting for either a gp or the head nurse to have a go. 

And weight is up to over 100kg again even with great BP etc. 

The bloods are for the usual diabetic tests and mysugr suggests an HbA1C of 41 so hopefully when they do get blood it’s going to not be a million miles from that estimate. 

This past year has been tough so I knew weight had increased a bit. I’ll get on that now.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> A bit of advice re Sainsbury's Smart Shop - make sure you have a backup copy of your shopping list. It had a nasty habit of deleting the app's list, when you left your home network.  It seems ok now but I still make sure I have a backup list.
> 
> Dez


The SmartShop app has single-handedly resulted in my now doing my main shop in Sainsbury’s.


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> I remember Helen Shapiro. She was a sensation at the time - a young teen with a voice beyond her years. She faded from the charts a bit when 4- and 5-piece bands started to dominate. Half my music collection is from that period, which was a great time to be a teenager with it all being so new.
> 
> I got my first passport when I was 11. My father was in the Army and I passed my 11+ when we were stationed overseas, so I got sent home to live with my grandparents so that I didn't miss out on grammar school. I thought I still had it but I can't find it anywhere.


Yes, she had a very powerful voice.  I do wonder what happened to her.

I was on my parent's passport prior to the one I got age 15.  I stand to be corrected but I think there used to be "family passports".  I know a child could be on a parent's passport and a wife could be on her husband's - Oh my... what a fuss that would create these days!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 7.0 on the libre for me on this bright, sunny morning. 

Put the washing out as there's a nice breeze, by 'eck it's a lazy wind. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, louring grey clouds moving fast from the direction of the sea predict a dreary day.

7.2 this morning with a wibbly wobbly line... can't see any real patterns so am putting off adjusting basals.

@TinaG congratulations!   

@eggyg - both of us reading the Martin Walker books are what has prompted our tour of the Perigord later this year... Inspector Bruno is a brilliant cook and the descriptions of the food will have your mouth watering!  The plots are very good too with a surprise every other page...plus descriptions of the scenery are stunning.  So many places we want to visit.  I'm currently on book 14.

@rebrascora Hubby has looked at Quordle and says the reviews are worrying i.e. being deluged with adverts or something.  He's definitely hooked on Wordle though with 100% success rate.


----------



## ColinUK

6 unsuccessful attempts to draw blood. Luckily the 7th was a hit and the nurse kept apologising but it’s done now.


----------



## Michael12421

Helen Shapiro is now 75 and after 2 previous husbands is now married to actor John Judd


----------



## Pattidevans

Thank you @Michael12421 there are a few contemporary images of her online.  Hard to think of her as an old lady!


----------



## Michael12421

What surprises me most is that her net worth is only (????) 1.5 million pounds. A lot of money but considering her vast popularity and record sales it seems quite small.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> What surprises me most is that her net worth is only (????) 1.5 million pounds. A lot of money but considering her vast popularity and record sales it seems quite small.


2 ex-husbands may have diminished her assets. It's not always the other way around. It cost me plenty, even though he was having an affair.


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK So sorry you had a rough time being tapped for blood. Top tips are a good glass of water half an hour before and a brisk walk to the surgery/clinic. If you are running behind schedule and worried about being a bit late for your appointment that works really well too!   The only problem they ever have with me is sealing me back up again afterwards. I can be a bit keen to part with more than they want.... it's just my generous nature.   

@Pattidevans Thanks for the heads up re Quordle. Not had any problems with ads or anything so far. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo... have you experienced problems with it?


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh dearrr, I am to have my blood taken tomorrow. I will let you know how I get on. I hope it's not like ColinUk's experience.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 13 after a much needed sleep in until 10 
Still chilling in the 19-20s mainly and "safe" foods just play havoc with bg no matter what.
Cant wait to be all better so I can get a clearer picture of what effect the increased empagliflozin has had. Its been 3 weeks and between the booster and cold leading to this chest infection, I literally have no idea.

I've done it again and written half a post out and got distracted 

Anyway hope you all have a brilliant day. Hitting post reply before I forget again


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo... have you experienced problems with it?


No problems with ads but then I have a very high level of security and very strict Ad blocking controls.
I am however having lots of problems with Alexa devices today. Giving false notifications and not responding despite all the usual recovery steps. Anybody else got probs with 'er today?


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> @Elenka_HM Steady there! There's no need to be too lavish! We are a long way off St Swithin's day yet which is the traditional day for changing lancets. Hope you enjoy the course and get a lot out of it. Is it DAFNE or a local equivalent? Great that you are getting an in person course, as spending time with other type 1s is a huge benefit.


Is there really a St Swithin's day or you guys made it up? 

It's not a carb counting course, it's a more general introductory one. They are talking quite a lot about our local version of DAFNE, which I would like to attend when I start bolusing. I am really liking the live interaction with other Type 1


----------



## Robin

Elenka_HM said:


> Is there really a St Swithin's day or you guys made it up?
> 
> It's not a carb counting course, it's a more general introductory one. They are talking quite a lot about our local version of DAFNE, which I would like to attend when I start bolusing. I am really liking the live interaction with other Type 1


There is indeed a St Swithin's day. But the more popular folklore has to do with the weather, rather than lancing devices!








						St. Swithin’s Day | weather folklore
					

St. Swithin’s Day, also called St. Swithun’s Day,  (July 15), a day on which, according to folklore, the weather for a subsequent period is dictated. In popular belief, if it rains on St. Swithin’s Day, it will rain for 40 days, but if it is fair, 40 days of fair weather will follow. St. Swithin...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Hope you are all well. Bright, cold and breezy here in Sale. 

My sister was born on St Swithin's so we always keep a weather eye out for rain. 

A random reading showed me at over 11. It makes me scared to measure but I will get back into it at some point.


----------



## sg295

Thank goodness, sensor no. 3 has decided to work!


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> Just got home after doing my first one and everything worked like clockwork. I'm a convert.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo - I didn't put my shopping list in, Dez. I just wrote it down and stuck it in my back pocket. One step at a time..!


Was it at a big store or a little one? Only reason I'm asking is that at the small shops you can pay using Apple Pay which means you don't have to go up to the till at all!


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> It was our local Superstore. Call me old-fashioned but I refuse to have any banking or payment Apps on my phone.


May I ask why not? 
Apple Pay (or equivalent) is more secure than paying by card. 

https://www.wired.com/story/you-should-use-apple-pay-google-pay/


----------



## janw

Running late today! 6.7 this morning, a little higher than I like but did get up in early hours to get more squash and made a Galaxy light hot chocolate, did the trick though as I slept well and felt better for it.
Went and collected one of those wheeled walker things from a friend, she no longer uses it. Brought it home and gave it a good wash down in the garden, had a quick cuppa, then put it back in the car and went down town. Hadn't long been there when daughter messaged me to say she was here - sorry, but this is the first time I have got down town on my own in a few years and I'm staying out! They have hubby and son here and I'll see them for shopping on Friday as well as for hubby's birthday that day,
I had a good mooch around, bought a fair few bits. which is where the walker thing came in handy - I have no trouble walking, I just can't carry anything - my phone and inhaler is pretty much my limit - so the walker was my shopping transporter lol Pushing is no real problem as long as it isn't totally weighed down. It does have a seat if I need to sit down to rest, but I never even tried it - not when you can sit in Costa's and indulge in a small caramel latte and watch the world go by. Good day. Only downside was my Amazon parcel was delivered and one item was missing, so they are refunding that - it said it was included but wasn't - it was just a silly quiz game for hubby's birthday, a bit of fun. 
Resting up now before I have to start dinner
Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Elenka_HM

Robin said:


> There is indeed a St Swithin's day. But the more popular folklore has to do with the weather, rather than lancing devices!


Thanks Robin! Everyday is a school day, as they say 

Regarding the course, it was great. I have to admit that I already knew most of the info, either from my diabetes team or from reading your experiences in the forum. But it was great chatting a bit with other people recently diagnosed. Everyone was lovely, including the nurse, dietitian and consultant, and we had a good laugh at times. I felt a bit like an intruder when they were talking about mealtime insulin, tho, I didn't dare to admit I am not taking it yet  at the end of the course they asked who wanted to go on the waiting list for our local DAFNE and I said "I'd wait a bit longer" and the nurse went "that's absolutely fine, some people prefer to have some time to adjust first, it's very personal" and I was like "yeeeah...that's whyyy...". I explained them later. 

There was only 6 of us attending the course but we still had a good variety of ages and situations. An older lady who I assume is retired asked me if I was working, and how could I manage all this on top! There was a good round of light ranting about finger pricks. Someone else had a pretty traumatic experience and is now afraid to go back to hospital. I am grateful my diagnosis didn't start with a DKA as I see it's very common and it must be scary. 

A good part of the course was talking about food and I would like to focus a bit more in the mental/emotional side of the relationship with food, as I've been more concerned with that than the diet itself. Someone mentioned they are not enjoying food as much as the moment, which I understand, but then the subject changed and I didn't want to take too much time of the session or going too deep into that in front of the other people. It's such a delicate subject sometimes. I'm in a good place now but I have had rough moments. On the bright side, they mentioned a couple of mental health resources and I have an appointment with my team soon so I can discuss this privately if I feel I need to.


----------



## gll

janw said:


> so the walker was my shopping transporter


I still miss having the kids in prams/pushchairs for this reason alone 
Glad you got out x


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> Maybe it is but I always read the personal finance section in my daily newspaper and one of their 'experts' once admitted that he would never put any banking information on his phone.


Probably talking about banking apps rather than Apple Pay. 
But each to their own etc!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Yes, she had a very powerful voice.  I do wonder what happened to her.
> 
> I was on my parent's passport prior to the one I got age 15.  I stand to be corrected but I think there used to be "family passports".  I know a child could be on a parent's passport and a wife could be on her husband's - Oh my... what a fuss that would create these days!


We didn’t travel abroad until we were 23 ( Mr Eggy and I that is). We got a married couple’s passport. It was only for a year and I think, wouldn’t swear to it, it was only £1! This was in 1983. It was basically a piece of cardboard. We didn’t travel abroad again until 1993 when we had three children, they were all named  on my passport, no photos or anything, I could have taken anyone’s kids!


----------



## Peely66

6.8 this morning and Libres picked up from the pharmacy...first on prescription and also prescribed were Freestyle Optium test strips and ketone strips which I wasn't expecting as I don't have an Optium meter.


----------



## Robin

Peely66 said:


> 6.8 this morning and Libres picked up from the pharmacy...first on prescription and also prescribed were Freestyle Optium test strips and ketone strips which I wasn't expecting as I don't have an Optium meter.


Have you got a Libre reader, or are you using your phone for scanning? The Optium strips fit the Libre reader when you use it as a meter.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> We didn’t travel abroad until we were 23 ( Mr Eggy and I that is). We got a married couple’s passport. It was only for a year and I think, wouldn’t swear to it, it was only £1! This was in 1983. It was basically a piece of cardboard. We didn’t travel abroad again until 1993 when we had three children, they were all named  on my passport, no photos or anything, I could have taken anyone’s kids!


You surely remember mum’s leaving kids fast asleep in their prams lined up outside the shops.
Different times, different times.


----------



## ColinUK

Just found out that in Denmark it’s still routine for parents to leave prams/buggies outside (with their kids in!) whilst they go into shops and restaurants.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> You surely remember mum’s leaving kids fast asleep in their prams lined up outside the shops.
> Different times, different times.
> 
> View attachment 20277


Now Woolworths, that's a blast from the not too distant past.


----------



## Peely66

Robin said:


> Have you got a Libre reader, or are you using your phone for scanning? The Optium strips fit the Libre reader when you use it as a meter.


Ah that makes sense. No I'm using my phone.  Looking online though the Optium meter isnt that expensive. My surgery prescribe infopia element test strips and meter I presume because of cost so I could stick with them using a lot less of them obviously or stump up for a meter myself which I don't mind doing.


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> There is indeed a St Swithin's day. But the more popular folklore has to do with the weather, rather than lancing devices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Swithin’s Day | weather folklore
> 
> 
> St. Swithin’s Day, also called St. Swithun’s Day,  (July 15), a day on which, according to folklore, the weather for a subsequent period is dictated. In popular belief, if it rains on St. Swithin’s Day, it will rain for 40 days, but if it is fair, 40 days of fair weather will follow. St. Swithin...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com


Still, ever since  I've been around online diabetic groups (around 18 years) it's been a well known joke that lancets are only changed on St Swithun's day and frankly, for most people it rings rather true!

@eggyg the mere idea of sharing a passport with anyone else boggles the mind these days doesn't it?


----------



## Pattidevans

Peely66 said:


> Ah that makes sense. No I'm using my phone.  Looking online though the Optium meter isnt that expensive. My surgery prescribe infopia element test strips and meter I presume because of cost so I could stick with them using a lot less of them obviously or stump up for a meter myself which I don't mind doing.


But does the infopia have blood ketone strips?  If not I'd  stick withe the Optium.


----------



## Lanny

19:15 BS 9.3!  Oops! Obviously under bolused for dinner before going to bed, then! But, tresiba, pills & NR in plus correction & just finished breakfast of sliced chicken breast with red onion chutney, never tried it with chicken before as I usually put it on beef, sandwich in lui of a little moisture without the butter! Yummy!

A Very Good Evening to you all: JUST about resisted saying”Evening all” like the old tv cop shows of the bobby on the beat! 

Going to settle down to watch the final of Rupaul’s drag race uk vs the world at 9pm & my hopes are pinned on my fellow northern irish queen Blu Hydrangea although, I wouldn’t mind if Bagga Chips won either?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> You surely remember mum’s leaving kids fast asleep in their prams lined up outside the shops.
> Different times, different times.
> 
> View attachment 20277


The story goes that my mother left me outside a shop when I was just weeks old. She went home without me as she’d momentarily forgotten she’d had a baby. Luckily we only lived a few minutes away! It could explain a lot!


----------



## Peely66

Pattidevans said:


> But does the infopia have blood ketone strips?  If not I'd  stick withe the Optium.


In 32 years of diabetes I have only had ketone strips prescribed once. Can't remember when but I do know it wasn't for very long so it might have been when I was moving around the country a bit and moving GPs. For the vast majority of those years no one has even mentioned them.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> The story goes that my mother left me outside a shop when I was just weeks old. She went home without me as she’d momentarily forgotten she’d had a baby. Luckily we only lived a few minutes away! It could explain a lot!


My mum did the same with my older brother. Left the pram outside a shop in the market and walked home. 
Took her quite a while to figure out what was missing apparently. 
She ran back to the pram and he was fast asleep of course.


----------



## Gwynn

Looks like I may be first up again this morning. Good morning everyone.

Incredibly 5.2 this morning. A great start.

Had a good time at the church yesterday. Fixed a load of problems with their sound system.

Wife is doing well too 

Today the vampires are at me, so I had better keep my fluids up

Seems it may be very cold out there. Not sure if I will get out for a walk...

Have a great day whatever you do today


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning everyone. Woke up on 9.6 this morning. Bit disappointed with that as I thought it would be lower seeing as I had such a good number yesterday.  Had lentil daal for tea, not much though, but that could be it.  Anyway, it’s still lower than what’s been the “norm” for me, so I will take it, and get on with my day.  Morning everyone!

ps. Am doing so well with my mySugar app. the little monster thing is green at the moment which is fab! Lol

have a lovely day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. 6.5 at 5.15am! This jury service malarkey is getting to me. We were in and out of the court room like a fiddler’s elbow yesterday. Only to be dismissed for the day after we returned from lunch. Back in at 10.30 this morning. This particular case should be finished by Thursday, apparently. I’ll believe it when I see it. 

In other, non jury news, our heating packed in yesterday! Still got hot water which is at least something. Engineer coming out tomorrow. In the meantime the coal fire is back on, lovely and cosy in the living room, Baltic elsewhere. We’ve gone soft in our old age haven’t we? Never had central heating when I was a young lass! I literally had to scrape the ice from inside my bedroom window some mornings. My mother would light all four gas rings on the cooker to warm the kitchen up for us coming down.. And they call them the “ good old days”. I’d like to say I’ll be nice and cosy at court but we were all freezing yesterday, they obviously don’t want us nodding off! 

See you tomorrow. 
Congratulations @TinaD on your HS yesterday and well done @Gwynn on yours today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

6.2 now that the sensor is working!

Seems much more realistic than the 4s I was getting before!

Have a good day


----------



## sg295

A fairly long story but I’ve made friends with a lady who has a child with type 1.

We’ve noticed that in our local area there are no support groups for people living with or affected by the condition (apparently there was one but it stopped once covid hit and was never restarted).

We talked about this and how we felt a type 1 support group, particularly aimed at those who’re newly diagnosed but of course open to anyone, would be really helpful.

Turns out we’ve got the go ahead and we will be starting one up soon


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
A somewhat miserable 7.1 this morning after yet another largely sleepless night. 
Working today and then I’m going to go to the gym I think. 
Hopefully that’ll give me the nudge for a decent sleep. 

@Gwynn  Congrats on the HS!

@eggyg  just remember that they’re all guilty of something! 
Actually in all seriousness rewatch 12 Angry Men as prep for having to reach a verdict.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 12..1

New Libre 2 yesterday and it’s reading 6.4 whilst a finger prick is reading 12.1 so another new sensor today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 today. Very late, overslept! Catch up later.


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn congrats on the HS


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9 - nasty sharp wind here. Wrap up warm if its the same with you.


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Yes it’s odd as it’s only this forum. It just freezes for a while so not a huge problem


It spends more time frozen than not, which is why I don’t do much posting - I can’t LOL!

Morning all.  9.6 here, but a beautifully flat line overnight...I never know whether to up my basal or not in this situation. I guess I’ll raise it half a unit cos I hate being so high first thing.

All our big bills seem to flood in at this time of year, so I’ll be in my office doing admin if anyone needs me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning, I hope everyone is well


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

@TinaD congrats on your HS yesterday and today to @Gwynn and @Benny G 
7.6 for me today and yesterday, daughter and SIL came down yesterday and took doggies out and had a lovely meal at one of the village pubs, diet went out of the window but my numbers seem to be fairly high whether I am good or bad!!
Thankfully has been warmer down here the last couple of days and today I have the exciting job of cleaning the edges of the shower and plastic skirting with a toothbrush - lucky me.
Have a good day all x


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.

I'm very happy to have joined my diabetes twin @Robin on 5.8 this morning. I upped my Levemir another unit last night but now my morning levels are dropping despite eating my normal breakfast earlier and now needing JBs. Clearly not got the balance quite right but no big deal. Interestingly this Libre sensor is reading much closer to finger prick BG which is catching me out a bit. I am used to them being about 1mmol lower especially at the lower end but twice recently it has said I am hypo in the 3s and a finger prick has actually confirmed a mild hypo. Both times I have felt it but expected to be low 4s.

Well done to @Benny G and @Gwynn on attaining the "optimum waking reading" this morning and a gold star to @sg295 for doing something positive to support other Type 1s in your area in forming a self help group. Well done.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.2 for me today

Hoping it gets warmer than it was yesterday, was shivering like mad by the time evening rolled around yesterday    xx


----------



## rayray119

It was 5.9 for me this morning


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.2 for me today
> 
> Hoping it gets warmer than it was yesterday, was shivering like mad by the time evening rolled around yesterday    xx


I know the feeling sometimes when I’ve worked in the evening epsailly up north I’ve been shivering almost the entire shift(the joys of working outside in cold weather


----------



## gll

Good morning 18.8
A day and a half of antibiotics to go then hopefully I'll see better numbers soon ish after.  Mucusy gunk is more yellow and clear than green now (sorry gross) so that's a good sign that infection is getting dealt with. My body has hated and complained about the antibiotics but hopefully they have done their job. 

Got wordle in 4 today. Usually it takes one of you mentioning it to remind me to go do it, addiction must be taking hold now I remember to do it on my own 

Well done on the HS today @Benny G and @Gwynn 

Have a good day everyone with whatever you get up to x


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> I know the feeling sometimes when I’ve worked in the evening epsailly up north I’ve been shivering almost the entire shift(the joys of working outside in cold weather


Ours is the joys of living in Scotland in a flat with crap windows and gaps around the door paired with the neighbours leaving the closey door wide open letting more cold air in xx


----------



## Gwynn

Went out for a shortish walk early on this morning. It was really cold and windy on the beach.

Just wanted to say how concerned I am regarding Poland supplying military aircraft to Ukraine (assuming I read it correctly), in the face of promised escalation. In fact the whole of this is a dreadfully sad tragedy. Why can't we all just be kind to each other and live in peace?

Oh did I tell you I am very niaive


----------



## Gwynn

Whew, thanks for the reply. I really don't understand these things. I will now relax and go see the vampires


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

bright and sunny here, have a sleeping granddaughter here today as her mummy is at hospital and she is not well enough for nursery.

8.1 for me today, after another day of being indulgent, but drawing a line under that now, have running again tonight, hill repeats.

Congratulate to @Gwynn and @Benny G on your HS.


----------



## khskel

Michael12421 said:


> What surprises me most is that her net worth is only (????) 1.5 million pounds. A lot of money but considering her vast popularity and record sales it seems quite small.


As she didn't write or compose any of her songs she wouldn't receive as much as you would think.  Only the massive sellers and stadium fillers make the vast sums people associate with successful performers.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.3 and a dextrose tablet for me.

Temperature double figures today and sunny. Garden beckons. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Martin.A said:


> Picked up _Exposure_ from Waterstone's yesterday, the book on which the movie _Dark Waters_ was based. My wife and I saw it at our local Everyman just before the first lockdown, partly because the US multinational that I worked for for 29 years, and for whom my wife still does, is involved although not complicit in what happened. It's on Netflix currently and worth a watch.


I saw that at the cinema  when it first came out.  Frightened me to death, came home, inspected my teflon pans and threw them out as most had chips in the coating.  Replaced them all with Scoville non-stick pans which don't have PUFA in the coating.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - only one thing to say about the weather - it's vile!  Teeming rain, wind  etc. 

6.1 at 6:45 am.  Couldn't get back to sleep, but BG had risen to 8.2 by the time I hauled myself out of bed at 8:10.

Congratulations @Gwynn and @BennyG on the HSs.

Hugs to everyone who needs them, and to everyone who doesn't but would just like one!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon everyone! 6'2 this morning.


----------



## janw

5.8 this morning. Went to coffee morning, then on to local shops for a couple of bits. It is nice and sunny, though expected to cloud over later.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Went out for a shortish walk early on this morning. It was really cold and windy on the beach.
> 
> Just wanted to say how concerned I am regarding Poland supplying military aircraft to Ukraine (assuming I read it correctly), in the face of promised escalation. In fact the whole of this is a dreadfully sad tragedy. Why can't we all just be kind to each other and live in peace?
> 
> Oh did I tell you I am very niaive


Well I must be too Gwynn. I can’t understand why we can’t all live in harmony either. It can’t be that difficult surely?


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Beautiful days we're having but bitter with it, I have layers on and a big pair of woolly socks. I've put the Creda on for the parrot in the kitchen, that'll cost me. 

Is that film about non stick pans then? I chucked all ours ages ago when one of them started peeling and I think we ate some before I noticed. You can't beat a silvery pan and a wire scrubber with a bit of elbow grease. 

7.6 for me, really pleased with that, in fact I'd be pleased with anything not in double figures.

Loved the Woollies/pram photo. Love the old prams, you can't beat them. I once left mine outside Tesco and saw a lady going off with it plus daughter, aged ten years in minutes, dashed out to find it was my Aunty Pat. She thought family had told me. Good grief.


----------



## eggyg

Talking of pans. I just had four stainless ones delivered by Liam at 18.08! I am beyond excited. I must get a life!


----------



## freesia

Nice pans @eggyg


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Nice pans @eggyg


Pan porn! This is a family forum, you know.


----------



## Lanny

20:02 BS 8.0  Better!

A Very Good Evening to you all! 

Sea bass fillets in the oven with mash potato & peas at 20:50 so, JUST time to post! Short & sweet!


----------



## Lanny

Lovely fresh sea bass fillets & mash potato with frozen garden peas: JUST a tiny smidge of butter in the mash; see if I can tolerate that smidge of fat after detoxing fat the last few days? 

Breakfast is calling!


----------



## Lanny

04:43 BS 5.2 but, going to bed: TRY, anyway as I’ll be up, alarm set, at 9am; more liver blood tests at 10am! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Only had 2 meals & no problems with the smidge of butter in the mash potato for breakfast earlier so, will have a little bit of butter in something every day or maybe every other, 1 slice of bread of a sandwich or in potatoes or veg, just for the essential vitamins etc that only occur naturally in fat: why a completely fat free diet isn’t healthy & not recommended! 

Will try my best to rest my eyes at least if I can’t sleep?


----------



## Gwynn

Am I first up again.?

BG 5.3 back to the big tease

We have smart meters being installed later on this month. No choice. The meters have to be replaced every few yearqs by law and the old type of meters are no longer available. Perhaps the new smart meters will help me reduce our energy usage. I have already reduced it by a third this month so it will be another new set of easy experiments. Not sure there is much more I can do to reduce our usage though.

Not much to do today. A walk on a cold beach. Pick up meds and glasses for my wife (with her there too of course).

Yesterday I managed to get out walking fot 168 minutes even though it was rather cold.

My latest HbA1c test results may be back today. It will be an interesting result too with three months of evening celebrations...christmas, Easter, Birthdays, anniversaries, you name it. Days have been well controlled but the evenings, er, well, not so clever at times.

Have a great day today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today - early wake up today.


----------



## eggyg

Martin.A said:


> We had an induction hob installed with our new kitchen and replaced all our pans with stainless steel ones as the pans we had wouldn't work on an induction hob. We love them and, of course, they'll last forever.


These have a lifetime guarantee which when you’re already in your 60s is very optimistic! I’ll leave them to my daughters in my will!  They’ll have to fight over the spare one!


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! 7.2 at 4.51am! Headache induced?  I’ll be so glad when this trial is over, hopefully today. Heard all the evidence, closing statements from the barristers and summing up by the judge this morning. Then it’s up to us.  We’ve been told to bring food in as we won’t be allowed to leave the building today.

See you tomorrow, hopefully later than this! Have a fab day.


----------



## janw

No idea why I am wide awake at this time of the morning, but got a 6.0, so okay with that.
No plans made apart from needing to make a couple of phone calls later - we will see what the day brings.
Enjoy your day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 8.3


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today.

Happy Friday-Eve!

Have a good day


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a gentle overnight drop into the 4s and a couple of JBs, i've woken to 7.6. Really tired, didn't sleep very well and at work there isn't a minute to spare. I hope today goes quickly so i can get home and have a snooze.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7

Libre 2 is showing a red line over night and telling me I’m 2.9 and this is a new sensor after the other one failed yesterday


----------



## gll

Morning all
Been awake all night so not really got a waking reading. Napped early evening and has thrown me way off.
19.6 at the moment. Did have to do a hand wash after the first 24.something reading. I'm not as aware with high teens this week but defo figured I'd have felt 24 

Todays epic plans are to deal with tesco delivery and try and figure out what to get my daughter for her upcoming 21st birthday in 10 days. Unfortunately with her medical stuff a boozy party is off the table but she has requested her fav dinner and a caterpillar cake 
We also need to look at her PIP renewal forms. Always a totally relaxing thing to do 

Got wordle in 4 

Going to get on with some catching up with stuff about the house and then sort meds. Lets hope one of them will kick some mopping up into action.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
Not attempted wordle yet but have scored a 6.5 this morning on the old bloods so that’s ok. 
With care I got down to 4.9 yesterday for a pre meal reading so I’m edging the daily average down a bit again. Hopefully I’ll do the same today. 

@eggyg  Mum has a hi dome prestige pressure cooker with a lifetime guarantee. It was an engagement present. Prestige have recently replaced the entire thing with a new one because there was an issue with the handle and they couldn’t source a spare part. The new one also has a lifetime warranty. 
She’s had the original for 62 years. 
It’s itemised in the Will and it’s mine!


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to add that I bought a complete set of professional hard anodised circulon pans when I left home and I’m still using them all. 
They’re a little heavy so I have added a couple of the marbleised scoville ones from Robert Dyas and they’re great for doing eggs in! 
Oh and I went through a phase of buying copper pans so have a few of those as well. They look beautiful but I tend to only use them if I want really fine control and to look fabulous Darling! 

My latest thing is hunting for really ott Bundt / kugelhof tins and dreaming of what I could possibly use them for. I’m resisting the temptation to buy any so far but it’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

Have a pan-tastic day ev1!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Back in the 6s after a mysterious run of 4s and 5s.And that’s despite all the gardening I did yesterday, the weeds are flourishing  despite the cold.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.7 - on a mild but grey day. Plan for today install curtain pole over front door and windows (6ft of not very good double glazing). The wretched aperture has an arch so replacement would be several thousand pounds, a tad excessive when I have some suitable curtains which just need letting down a smidgeon. Determined to seek out good heavy curtains for study also - Ebay here I come - I may prefer blinds but I do not want to make a greater contribution to Russian oil revenue than I need. In the longer term, as a pensioner, with inflation rife, any savings will be useful.


----------



## SueEK

A self-induced 9.2 today, when am I going to get my act together? To be fair, and honest, I have been suffering with clinical depression since before Christmas but am on medication and am feeling better but my eating has not been good. Thankfully it doesn’t really affect my weight but obviously it does my bg. 
@Gwynn i have a smart meter and after 6 months have had to turn the digital meter off as I found myself checking it all the time and watching it go up and up. We are self-conscious of what power we use and it still kept going up, started at about £1.40 a day and last few readings were between £3.50 and £4.50. Can’t keep looking at it, it’s stressing me out.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK ive still got my Prestige pressure cooker, it too was a wedding present almost 42 years ago. I only use it as a big pan now, haven’t pressured cooked anything for years. Maybe something to do with a lentil curry and the ceiling?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all! Starting the day with a freshly baked House Special, 5'2. 

I'm writing from my luxurious accommodation, the golden suite in...just kidding, it's a bunk bed in a dorm with a bunch of other girls. Have to make the most of these cheap options when I am still young and healthy-ish and able to climb to the top bed! Though I have to admit, I think I am becoming too fancy for those shared showers. I planned to stay in bed for a little longer but people in the hostel are starting to move and make some noise, so I might as well get up and start my tourist day. First stop: breakfast!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.3 today xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Elenka_HM on your House Special.


----------



## ColinUK

SueEK said:


> A self-induced 9.2 today, when am I going to get my act together? To be fair, and honest, I have been suffering with clinical depression since before Christmas but am on medication and am feeling better but my eating has not been good. Thankfully it doesn’t really affect my weight but obviously it does my bg.
> @Gwynn i have a smart meter and after 6 months have had to turn the digital meter off as I found myself checking it all the time and watching it go up and up. We are self-conscious of what power we use and it still kept going up, started at about £1.40 a day and last few readings were between £3.50 and £4.50. Can’t keep looking at it, it’s stressing me out.
> Have a good day all xx


I don’t use the in home display for my smart meter but I do use 
Hugo 
https://app.hugoenergyapp.co.uk/ instead. 
They monitor usage and automatically suggest cheaper deals for when your contract expires. 
It’s also significantly less stressful being only able to check usage the day after rather than live.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> @ColinUK ive still got my Prestige pressure cooker, it too was a wedding present almost 42 years ago. I only use it as a big pan now, haven’t pressured cooked anything for years. Maybe something to do with a lentil curry and the ceiling?


That’s why I love my new pressure cooker / Instant Pot. 
It’s impossible to end up with a buffet on the ceiling!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.9 bit disappointing. Think it was some weird peas I ate last thing as tum was growling but I couldn't eat earlier as not hungry. Good grief I am not used to that. Lost a pound over night. 

This is a very amusing thread. You are all so entertaining.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7 exactly this morning, so a bit better, off to take mum for one of her medical appointments today, not feeling great myself full body aches, swollen glands, totally fatigued, but I don't have time to be ill myself and after a couple of days leave I just couldn't call in sick to work today, lucky still working at home during March, so muddling through the best I can.

@Elenka_HM - congratulations on your HS, hope you enjoy your day out.

@SueEK - sending you hugs.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning All!

6.9 for me this morning when I got up, 6.5 half an hour earlier when I injected Levemir. 
I ate nice and early for once last night and then did evening stables after my meal which unfortunately then caused me to hypo. Reduced my Levemir by 2.5 units as I had had a busy day but found myself on 9.7 with an upward sloping arrow (no idea why) when I got into bed. I'm not having that, so I jabbed 1.5 units Fiasp (I was torn between 1 and 1.5 and should have gone for 1) but then woke up at 4am on 4.3, which was a bit close to the red line so munched a couple of JBs (1 would have been a better option) but still not unhappy with the final result. 

Played a blinder with Wordle and Quordle this morning with 3 and 7 being my results. 

Congrats to @Elenka_HM on your House Special this morning. Hope you enjoy your sight seeing today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Appear to be starting with a cold, can't really remember the last tim I had one. 

Into the garden after cup of tea. Always feel better outside if the weather is halfway decent 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Smart meters: yes it is quite likely to give me something more to analyse and watch. I just hope it doesn't become an obsession.

Thanks for all your comments re smart meters. At least they will be fitting the newer type 2 meters.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Smart meters: yes it is quite likely to give me something more to analyse and watch. I just hope it doesn't become an obsession.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments re smart meters. At least they will be fitting the newer type 2 meters.


Honestly it really does help knowing that I can only check once a day. 
All I do is check in the morning for the previous day and it's not as if I can really reduce the amount of gas or electricity I use as there's only me anyway. But it's still interesting to see and try and figure out what the spikes were (usually the washing machine).


----------



## Lanny

Just back from blood tests & GP had a look at my lumps at the hairline on the right hand side of my face that’s coincidentally also my weaker side of the body when it comes to neuropathy. They’ve improved a lot & 1 has gone entirely, 1 almost gone, 2 being a lot flatter & less hard than they were while the last one, the biggest one to start with, I’d been scratching at right in front of my ear where I’m always tucking my hair behind my ear is a bit septic so, I’m to put ointment on it 3 times a day for 5 days! And DO NOT SCRATCH! GP says they may have been little fat deposits & if I get any anywhere else to see a GP again straight away! I told him about my no fat at all diet of the last 4 days & only started with a little butter yesterday that’s eased my stomach, loo & dry heaving upsets! So, I’ve just applied the ointment with a cotton bud & MUST NOT SCRATCH! I will now try & stay awake as long as possible to give myself a chance of going back to a semi normal day & nigh: not a major priority, I suppose; just nice to be able to enjoy the longer, warmer days of spring instead of sleeping through it!


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> 8This is a very amusing thread. You are all so entertaining.


You haven’t met my other half - I’m hiding away in my office doing some admin to distract myself from the fact that I can’t eat (I’m doing a basal test ) and he comes in with a couple of warm pasties (drool) from the local pasty shop (my fav) and starts asking which one I’d like, the cheese and onion (tummy: “grrrrrr”) or the Cornish classic (tum again: “GRRRRR”). He’s a true comedian!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> You haven’t met my other half - I’m hiding away in my office doing some admin to distract myself from the fact that I can’t eat (I’m doing a basal test ) and he comes in with a couple of warm pasties (drool) from the local pasty shop (my fav) and starts asking which one I’d like, the cheese and onion (tummy: “grrrrrr”) or the Cornish classic (tum again: “GRRRRR”). He’s a true comedian!


Did he pop to the bakery and buy cake as well or is he not that cruel?


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Did he pop to the bakery and buy cake as well or is he not that cruel?


Don’t you start! Cake, drooool...


----------



## Gwynn

My wifes birthday yesterday. Yup chocolate fudge cake. Hmmm. I think I survived it.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> My wifes birthday yesterday. Yup chocolate fudge cake. Hmmm. I think I survived it.


Did you bake or buy?


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all... lovely day today after yesterday's wall to wall misery!

7.5 this morning after a restless night with wierd dreams.  I dreamed we were in the house we had in Wokingham in the mid-80s.  A fat woman in black forced her way in, wrestled the full syringe I had prepared to fill my omnipod out of my hands and injected it all at once (150u) into my toe through my shoe, then locked me in the master bedroom.  I was trying to work out how many carbs to eat, but I couldn't and I was trying to shout for help out of the window.. but everyone nearby was at work and there was no one to hear.  Peculiar!  Where to these dreams come from?

@ColinUK I love my Scoville marbled pans! Other than those I have a set of 4 stainless steel saucepans with thick bases courtesy of Lidl that are as good as new still after 20+ years.

We have a smart meter... hubby has just worked out from the bill that our February payment will be approx £6 more this month than last Feb.  Fortunately we fixed the rate last summer from Oct 2021 - what happens from next October onwards remains to be seen.  I am so happy that we now live in an energy efficient well insulated house after many years of large rambling old properties with draughty windows and little insulation.

Lunch party with 2 friends went down well, I did all the cooking for it yesterday, so no need to cook dinner tonight as we are full  

@Elenka_HM  congrats on the HS. 

@Gwynn thought your wife's birthday was the other week when you cooked that amazing chocolate cake?

@Bloden I must be the only resident of Cornwall who does not like pasties LOL!


----------



## ColinUK

Well I was expecting it to be up a bit but not quite that much. 

HbA1C up to 45 

Time to refocus and get it down again.


----------



## Pattidevans

@ColinUK HUGS... you will kick it into touch for next time darling!


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @ColinUK HUGS... you will kick it into touch for next time darling!


echoing this too @ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

20:48 BS 7.6 ok ish 

Well, that didn’t go to plan as I was JUST too tired & conked out around 12:30 ish: didn’t say earlier but, that trip was the hardest trip breathing wise, yet & that’s saying something as every trip out is hard but, this time audibly wheezing as well as panting for breath; my blood pressure went up to 166/69 then, dropped steadily, while waiting for GP after my blood tests, & more or less back down to normal 129/67 by the time I left, normal is 120/65! Then, the trip to the chemist for the ointment before going home & again I’m wheezing hard & I did it in the taxi instead of walking down: still the few steps from the taxi into the chemist & back was HARD! When I got home & after eating a light meal just after posting it all hit me at once & I was out for the count! Ah, well! Not a major priority, as I’d said, but, I slept through a wonderfully sunshiny bright day, if a bit cold, & up just about the same time this evening! 

Just had breakfast & I’ve graduated to some ramen noodles & a pot of raspberry full fat yoghurt & see how the fat goes down: I may not be ready for full fat greek yoghurt yet but, it’ll be out of date on 12/03/22 so, giving it a go; there’s one more pot of strawberry left out of date 14/03/22? If I’m not ready; I’ll chuck the other one & leave it for a while longer before considering getting any more! 

A Very Good Night to you all & I wish you all a Very Good Morning coming up & a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## TiredOldGal

Morning. 8.9 yesterday
8.5 today

so happy to be in control

9 days back on it and feel better for not having my head in the sand any more.

onwards and downwards


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today
Yesterday I finally got the prescription sent across (following consultation back on 1st February)
so as of tomorrow will be starting on Trulicity instead of using Ozempic.

hove a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.3 and I can say for the first time in almost five years. TGIF! My jury service is officially over. Not needed today or next week. Yippee! I had quite a grim case, wasn’t pleasant to listen to, and what ever way the verdict went we were destroying someone’s life. It was stressful and I never want to go through anything like that again.  

Moving on, at least I’ll see my little Zara today. So still no lie in today. I’m having a very lazy weekend though.

Have a fab Friday, I will. Congrats @Lily123 on your HS.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - congratulations to @Lily123 for her HS - not quite so jammy here but happy enough with 5.5. Brisk breeze, every bush and sapling waving and  bending, grey overcast but fairly mild and dry. Managed to get massive curtain rail up in hall yesterday, think the lintel must have been an overorder for Stonehenge. Planning another big raised bed to reduce veggie buying so that's my next 2 weeks sorted - alternate pedaling of old Singer treadle and well rotted manure wheeling. Why do people pay for gym membership?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.0 for me. The basal testing yesterday informed me that my basal is spot-on...still too high in the mornings for my liking tho. Where did I put that drawing board?

Congrats! @Lily123.  Glad to hear things are going well @TiredOldGal.

Chin up @ColinUK - 45 looks pretty good to me. And you have been under a lot of stress lately. ((Hugs))


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. I was 5.2 at 6.15am, but unlike some of the early risers on here, that’s far too early for me, more like a middle of the night, so I can’t claim a 'waking reading' just because I woke up then!
@eggyg . Whatever messed up the lives of the people in your case happened long before they got to court. No jury should feel responsible for wrecking anybody’s life.


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUk: I cheated and bought the cake from M&S. My wifes birthday was definitely yesterday. Not sure now why I baked the cake the other week.

And

Good morning everyone. Up early. Tested early. Posting quite late. BG 5.3

Out for a walk shortly. Very windy out there I notice.

Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

Thanks for the support folks. Honestly feeling a mixture of concrete resolve and also like scoffing a big fat chocolate gateau all by myself and sobbing. However I won’t do that. 

I’m up. I’m going for a short walk before work and as I’m finishing at 2pm this afternoon I’m going to go to the gym. 

@eggyg  I’ve done jury service and I get that it’s pressured, especially with a tough case. It’s reassuring how seriously everyone takes it precisely because it’s someone’s liberty at stake. 
You did good kid.


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to say 6.2 this morning!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.2 today and no idea why as sensor failed a couple of hours after activation yesterday, told me to replace sensor then the license agreement thing popped up telling me it needed accepted and that always seems to end a sensorm think Abbott need to find a way to sort it xx


----------



## rayray119

9.1 for me today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here's one I prepared earlier. 

 And congrats to my fellow House Specialist @Lily123 on yours.

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Congrats @Lily123 on your HS. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo - what can I say other than I’m jealous 
7.9 today. Met up with a few other owners yesterday which was really nice. Hubby should be down later today as long as his car passes it’s MOT. Toothbrush and Jif did the trick with the shower, that was fun!! (Oops correction Cif not Jif - why do they change names, I don’t get it)
Have a good day all x


----------



## sg295

Morning,

5.8 today.

TGIF!

Have a good day and weekend when it finally arrives


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Really happy with a 5.9 this morning, not sure what I did to get my numbers in the 5s but I am happy with it.  Mum's appointment went well, her HbA1c was 44 which is the lowest she has had, her kidney function has improved, blood pressure was down slightly (although still high), has a BMI of 24 so actually for 86 she is doing quite well, just need to get that blood pressure down a bit, strangely it has only been raised since she had Covid in January.

@Lily123 and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HS today.

@ColinUK - don't be too hard on yourself, you have been through a tough time to me 45 is still a good number.

@eggyg - pleased your Jury Service is over enjoy baby Zara today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a rare HS for me.

Let's see what the day brings my way.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

I know it’s just where I am today and I do appreciate the support and I know 45 isn’t a “bad” number per se but it doesn’t stop me feeling like I’ve failed somehow. 

I haven’t. I had an HbA1C of 73 when given my diagnosis and I was almost 2 stone heavier than I am today. That’s the truth and I need to keep reminding myself of that so that the intellectual gets heard over the emotional.


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> I know it’s just where I am today and I do appreciate the support and I know 45 isn’t a “bad” number per se but it doesn’t stop me feeling like I’ve failed somehow.
> 
> I haven’t. I had an HbA1C of 73 when given my diagnosis and I was almost 2 stone heavier than I am today. That’s the truth and I need to keep reminding myself of that so that the intellectual gets heard over the emotional.


 Sending you virtual hugs, you are most certainly not a failure, but I totally get what you are saying because I do exactly the same, no matter how much I improve things, I can always still be negative about it.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Sending you virtual hugs, you are most certainly not a failure, but I totally get what you are saying because I do exactly the same, no matter how much I improve things, I can always still be negative about it.


Most importantly is that today I don’t self soothe with cake!


----------



## joner847

I got 5.2 this morning. Down from 6.5 yesterday. Am awaiting my latest HbA1C result today. My levels have been between 5.5 > 6.6 over the last month. 

I have been a little slack in engaging with these forums, don't know what it is about this time of year but I do struggle for any form of motivation!! Also not really helping is watching the news at the moment!!


----------



## gll

Still all sorts of backwards with sleep so waking was a nap that ended about 11pm last night. 18.8. No idea what I am at the moment.

Been all sorts of stressed out. Went to do daughters PIP for with her (renewal) after 5pm last night only to realise the time to get it back to them was yesterday and their call centres closed at 5.
Anyway spoke to them this morning and the guy on the other end of the phone was lovely, explained that the last few weeks have been a nightmare and that I thought it was due on the 15th etc. He added an extension so we have until 20th April to get it all returned by.

Son is off work today and went to put his work clothes in the wash, I said I would do it as he is going into town to get my prescription for me. I put the washing machine on without putting the clothes in.
*edit* script isn't at chemist or doctors (ordered it via patient access thing for the first time) but should be ready tomorrow. Its only test strips and I can use my old meter as I still have some left in that pot if I run out.

Didn't get wordle today. By line 2 I had the last 4 letters all in the right order but too many words to guess from still.

Even the dog is sulking at me for putting his ball into ball jail as he wouldn't stop getting it stuck under everything and crying about it.

Can we hit reset on today 

@Lily123 @MeeTooTeeTwo  and @joner847   Well done to the 3 of you on the HS today
@ColinUK hugs. Let your brain win over emotions on this one. You can't rewind time and change everything that lead to the small increase but you can change what happens from today onwards. You got this mate x (but lets just slowly back away from the cake anyway )


----------



## gll

oops @khskel well dont to you too


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all!  Not late up, just late posting.

7.2 at 08:30.  I need to adjust overnight basal, but am in a quandary... with my old pump I could do 0.01u per hour adjustments and often found 0.03 was just right... with the pod I can only do 0.05u per hour and I fear that would be too much.  Still, yesterday was a disaster as I forgot to bolus for lunch until we got to the cheese which was much too late and I ended up high for the rest of the day.  We'll see what today brings!

@ColinUK keep your chin up... you haven't failed, it's such a complex disease to manage it's a wonder anyone ever gets it right.

@MeeTooTeeTwo, @Lily123 and @khskel well done on the HS.  Quite a clutch of them today!


----------



## Robin

gll said:


> Didn't get wordle today. By line 2 I had the last 4 letters all in the right order but too many words to guess from still.


That happened to me today too! I had four lines left and the last four letters correct, and could think of five words that would fit and of course I chose all the wrong ones first and ran out of goes. OH was the same, only he happened to guess the correct word first! To say he was smug is a complete understatement!


----------



## Pattidevans

oops!  Congrats to @joner847 too.


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all. 8.1 @ 8.25am


----------



## joner847

@Pattidevans and @gll ; {ahem} what is "HS"? And is it a good thing?

I'm still rather new to all this, trying to get my head around all these new terms! Seems I need to learn a whole new taxonomy!!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> That happened to me today too! I had four lines left and the last four letters correct, and could think of five words that would fit and of course I chose all the wrong ones first and ran out of goes. OH was the same, only he happened to guess the correct word first! To say he was smug is a complete understatement!


Also feeling smug as I only had 2 letters at my 3rd attempt and got it from nowhere on my 4th, so still 100% record with Wordle and Quordle which I got in 8 today. I think my tactics for Quordle may be helping with Wordle or perhaps it's just all the extra practice at Quordle is improving my skill (luck more like!)  

5.8 for me (much earlier this morning) following a trip up into the 13s last night for absolutely no reason (I definitely injected my evening basal, although i reduced it by half a unit to account for the day's activity) and two stacked corrections within an hour of each other amounting to 5.5 (3.5+2) units before bed to bring it down. Seems like I judged it perfectly with the help of Libre but would have preferred it not to go into double figures in the first place! It's a bit like riding a horse. They sense when you're not paying enough attention and take liberties. One minute I was 7.8 with a nice horizontal arrow having eaten a low carb meal 2.5 hours earlier with more than enough bolus insulin to deal with what there was plus protein and 2 hours later 13.1 and rising. It's a tinker!


----------



## rebrascora

joner847 said:


> @Pattidevans and @gll ; {ahem} what is "HS"? And is it a good thing?
> 
> I'm still rather new to all this, trying to get my head around all these new terms! Seems I need to learn a whole new taxonomy!!


Oh yes, I forgot, congratulations to @Lily123, @MeeTooTeeTwo, @khskel and @joner847 on attaining what is the nominated optimum waking reading of 5.2 otherwise known as a House Special or HS. It is just a bit of fun really but the idea is that it is not too high and not too low that you might have had a hypo overnight and not an odd number because the member who started it off @KookyCat had a thing about odd numbers I believe. It makes a nice start to the day when your meter wakes you up with that number and you know everyone is going to be sooo envious.... We are actually delighted for people achieving HSs but there is an element of green eyes monster, particularly towards those people who achieve it rather more frequently than those of us who struggle for good consistent BG levels.


----------



## ColinUK

With all the wordle chat I thought I’d link to this for those who prefer music. 









						Heardle
					

That daily musical intros game




					www.heardle.app


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> With all the wordle chat I thought I’d link to this for those who prefer music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heardle
> 
> 
> That daily musical intros game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heardle.app


Judging by today's sample, an old greybeard hippie like me has no chance. 
I'd stand a much better chance with Graham Dene's "The End Game" on Boom Radio.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Judging by today's sample, an old greybeard hippie like me has no chance.


I didn’t get it until the very final segment. I’d never heard the intro before!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> I didn’t get it until the very final segment. I’d never heard the intro before!


I'm currently developing another App - *Birdle* - aimed at twitchers like @eggyg who have 5 guesses to identify which of our feathered friends is pictured.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I'm currently developing another App - *Birdle* - aimed at twitchers like @eggyg who have 5 guesses to identify which of our feathered friends is pictured.


If it’s not Big Bird, Busby or a chicken then I’ll be lost!


----------



## Robin

Gwynn said:


> ColinUk: I cheated and bought the cake from M&S. My wifes birthday was definitely yesterday. Not sure now why I baked the cake the other week.


Valentine’s day!


----------



## janw

6.6 - went shopping this morning and the princess picked the birthday cake for grandad - a caterpillar cake. Glad I don't like chocolate cake (with exception of black forest gateau) as it didn't bother me when they all tucked into it. I shall enjoy some strawberries and cream later  
Here we are at the start of another weekend - they are coming round too fast! Have a good one


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh yesss, valentines day, a million years ago as far as my memory serves. Actually I have and always have had a terrible memory for anything, except when under stress, then it becomes photographic!!  Very odd. Very useful for exams though.


----------



## freesia

Evening all. Very late posting today as i overslept this morning, dashed into work to find i had the class today. It went ok but i'm shattered now. Anyway, reading was 7.6 this morning but needed JBs a couple of times through the day as they dropped a bit too low and i didn't want to hypo when i was on my own. A glass of wine or two is definitely needed tonight, if i can stay awake that is!!

Congrats to all of you with HS, there are a few of you today. Welcome to the thread @joner847. @eggyg well done on the jury service, you can relax a bit now. @ColinUK your HbA1c is a great number. Well done, don't stress over it.

Have a good evening everyone. I'm glad its Friday!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> Hello hello...6.8 here.
> 
> Gawd, this forum’s a pain - it freezes on me all the all the time - any clues as to why / tips anyone?





SueEK said:


> It does to me as well, very annoying!





Pattidevans said:


> It does that to my iPad whereas the iPad is fine with every other site.  I have to fire up the laptop to use the forum.  I am using IOS 12.5.5 and it says my software is up to date.  Come to think of it, it's been the last 3/4 weeks I think that it's been happening.



Sorry the forum is being a bit flaky for you 

I often browse on an iPad too, and it works fine on mine. 

The current iOS is 15 @Pattidevans , so it looks like your iPad is getting on a bit and will only support iOS 12?

Such a nuisance when it’s only one site that is affected though


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Good morning - congratulations to @Lily123 for her HS - not quite so jammy here but happy enough with 5.5. Brisk breeze, every bush and sapling waving and  bending, grey overcast but fairly mild and dry. Managed to get massive curtain rail up in hall yesterday, think the lintel must have been an overorder for Stonehenge. Planning another big raised bed to reduce veggie buying so that's my next 2 weeks sorted - alternate pedaling of old Singer treadle and well rotted manure wheeling. Why do people pay for gym membership?


We have an allotment and that is far cheaper than any gym membership. Not sure about the amount spent on seeds, protective netting, or petrol for the strimmer and mower though but at least I know the produce hasn't been sprayed with goodness knows what.


----------



## Leadinglights

SueEK said:


> Congrats @Lily123 on your HS.
> @MeeTooTeeTwo - what can I say other than I’m jealous
> 7.9 today. Met up with a few other owners yesterday which was really nice. Hubby should be down later today as long as his car passes it’s MOT. Toothbrush and Jif did the trick with the shower, that was fun!! (Oops correction Cif not Jif - why do they change names, I don’t get it)
> Have a good day all x


I think because they translate into something rude in other languages.


----------



## Pattidevans

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The current iOS is 15 @Pattidevans , so it looks like your iPad is getting on a bit and will only support iOS 12?


Hmmm I got it the first day the IPad air was released, so yes, it is quite old!  Works fine on every other site though.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Hmmm I got it the first day the IPad air was released, so yes, it is quite old!  Works fine on every other site though.


That’d probably be down to how much money the others spend on their website. 
The more legacy browsers it needs to worn with the more complex the coding and the more money it takes.


----------



## Lanny

22:44 BS 6.2 

A Very Good Night to you all & a Very Good Morning coming up for you normal lot & have a Wonderful Day! 

Stayed up a bit longer, going to bed a bit later & up a bit later too because I needed to eat so, things are starting to move later & eventually catch up to normal waking hours, eventually! 

No problems with the full fat greek yoghurt yesterday so, that’s on the menu but, only 1 pot with something else instead of the two pots I used to have on its own: used to get oykos 100g pots of strawberry & raspberry; will now get salted caramel as I’ll only be having 1 pot & it can be dessert!  So, moving forward I’ll only have 1 item of fat per day, at the most & try every other day?, to keep my liver, & digestive system, from rebelling: either a smidge of butter on 1 slice of a sandwich or in potatoes or veg; or 1 pot of greek yoghurt will be my limit on the fat front!

Only other thing of note is I finally went back to having tea after the novelty value of drinking lattes from the new dolce gusto machine I bought in the January sale from tesco: it was pure Ambrosia & I MISSED it! I had my afternoon tea set out with 3 cups of tea & two sandwiches for dinner before going to bed around 13:30: a porcelain tea cup & saucer as tea REALLY DOES taste best in porcelain; I used a glass tea cup & saucer that went with my glass Bodum Assam tea press teapot in the past, saw the Inside The Factory BBC programme on tea where Cherry Healey tried tea in different types of cups & mugs, switched to using porcelain & the difference in taste was HUGE!  I had sliced chicken breast on white bread with no butter & red onion chutney sandwiches. I’ve discovered by now but, really should have earlier that it puts up my BS so, a little goes a long way & need a bit of extra bolus for as it’s quite deceptively sweeter than I realised: I thought of it as a pickle with the vinegary taste; it’s sweeter than a pickle & is a cross between a pickle & a jam! It just a delicious bit of moisture on an otherwise dry sandwich without any butter!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4 ok

Got an energy bill and a request to increase my monthly payments yesterday. A shock. An increase of about £100 for absolutely nothing at all. Crazy. Worrying. I have put measures in place to reduce our energy consumption to a bare minimum. No lights in the evenings. Heating set way down. No telly. Less cooking. Feels a bit tough right now. And they are promising more price hikes going forwards. This feeds nicely into my natural worrying nature. I am even looking into trying to get a job. Sigh. As if I didn't have enough to worry about and yet many many people will be faced with increasing problems too going forwards this year. Still we have smart meters being fitted on 21st of this month. Maybe that will help with out energy use.

Today, cold, windy, a short walk I think.

Have a great day today


----------



## harbottle

5.3 for me, first morning test for a while.


----------



## TiredOldGal

Good morning 8.7 for me, and I went to bed on a 6.4!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 22:44 BS 6.2
> 
> A Very Good Night to you all & a Very Good Morning coming up for you normal lot & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Stayed up a bit longer, going to bed a bit later & up a bit later too because I needed to eat so, things are starting to move later & eventually catch up to normal waking hours, eventually!
> 
> No problems with the full fat greek yoghurt yesterday so, that’s on the menu but, only 1 pot with something else instead of the two pots I used to have on its own: used to get oykos 100g pots of strawberry & raspberry; will now get salted caramel as I’ll only be having 1 pot & it can be dessert!  So, moving forward I’ll only have 1 item of fat per day, at the most & try every other day?, to keep my liver, & digestive system, from rebelling: either a smidge of butter on 1 slice of a sandwich or in potatoes or veg; or 1 pot of greek yoghurt will be my limit on the fat front!
> 
> Only other thing of note is I finally went back to having tea after the novelty value of drinking lattes from the new dolce gusto machine I bought in the January sale from tesco: it was pure Ambrosia & I MISSED it! I had my afternoon tea set out with 3 cups of tea & two sandwiches for dinner before going to bed around 13:30: a porcelain tea cup & saucer as tea REALLY DOES taste best in porcelain; I used a glass tea cup & saucer that went with my glass Bodum Assam tea press teapot in the past, saw the Inside The Factory BBC programme on tea where Cherry Healey tried tea in different types of cups & mugs, switched to using porcelain & the difference in taste was HUGE!  I had sliced chicken breast on white bread with no butter & red onion chutney sandwiches. I’ve discovered by now but, really should have earlier that it puts up my BS so, a little goes a long way & need a bit of extra bolus for as it’s quite deceptively sweeter than I realised: I thought of it as a pickle with the vinegary taste; it’s sweeter than a pickle & is a cross between a pickle & a jam! It just a delicious bit of moisture on an otherwise dry sandwich without any butter!


I’d regard any chutney as basically jam. And therefore delicious!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.5 today for me and exhausted. Just feel wiped out. It’ll pass I’m sure. 

Mum’s birthday bash this evening which will be fun and I’ll probably stay over and come home tomorrow. Means I get to spend more time with them and also means I can help with clearing up because you know what mess a bunch of unruly 80 year olds full of sugar can make!

Got wordle in 3 and Heardle in less than one second as it’s such a distinctive opening. 

#Heardle #15

⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️









						Heardle
					

That daily musical intros game




					heardle.app


----------



## Michael12421

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.4 ok
> 
> Got an energy bill and a request to increase my monthly payments yesterday. A shock. An increase of about £100 for absolutely nothing at all.


My elecrcity bill has more than doubled over the past 3 months. The Spanish newspapers are now printing each day the cost for that particular day.


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.4 ok
> 
> Got an energy bill and a request to increase my monthly payments yesterday. A shock. An increase of about £100 for absolutely nothing at all. Crazy. Worrying. I have put measures in place to reduce our energy consumption to a bare minimum. No lights in the evenings. Heating set way down. No telly. Less cooking. Feels a bit tough right now. And they are promising more price hikes going forwards. This feeds nicely into my natural worrying nature. I am even looking into trying to get a job. Sigh. As if I didn't have enough to worry about and yet many many people will be faced with increasing problems too going forwards this year. Still we have smart meters being fitted on 21st of this month. Maybe that will help with out energy use.
> 
> Today, cold, windy, a short walk I think.
> 
> Have a great day today


My electrics bill had already gone up after Christmas in January with an extra £126 per month: it’s reviewed every year & the direct debit worked out for every month with bills every 3 months; at least it’s now set for the year before the war in Ukraine broke out! Although, only once in many years when I had the super expensive quarter bill of over £900 when it’s usually around £300 they put it up further in June after I’d already got the annual review in January! So, it could possibility go up further later in the year depending on how the war turns out?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

I’ve got so many things going on in my world right now….
way to much to list or it will be a very long & boring check in
sometimes it’s hard to prioritise and juggle everything to try a resume the normality.
but good that that I’m kind of keeping on top of my Diabetes management.

Today changing medication
starting on Trulicity instead of Ozempic (been taking that for about 18 months)
the change is in the hope that Trulicity (being a different kind of SGL-1) might be better for me than increasing Ozempic dosage (due to my DMO condition)

see how it goes and if my next Hba1c can be in the 40’s 
last one was 52 (exactly the same as 6 months previously was) 
still since I started on the SGL-1 we’ve reduced my dependance on insulin right down.

Have a Great Day Everybody, whatever’s happening in your world


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> My electrics bill had already gone up after Christmas in January with an extra £126 per month: it’s reviewed every year & the direct debit worked out for every month with bills every 3 months; at least it’s now set for the year before the war in Ukraine broke out! Although, only once in many years when I had the super expensive quarter bill of over £900 when it’s usually around £300 they put it up further in June after I’d already got the annual review in January! So, it could possibility go up further later in the year depending on how the war turns out?


I’m on two year fixed dual fuel. It expires in September of next year. I’m expecting it’ll double at least.


----------



## gll

good morning! 13.8
Actually did a sleep thing at night time (okay was more like naps but should be enough to flip my schedule around).

I tried heardle Colin don't be adding another addiction to my morning routine  (also got it right away)
wordle I got in 3 but was scratching my sleepy brain for a min on it.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## goodybags

Lanny said:


> My electrics bill had already gone up after Christmas in January with an extra £126 per month: it’s reviewed every year & the direct debit worked out for every month with bills every 3 months; at least it’s now set for the year before the war in Ukraine broke out! Although, only once in many years when I had the super expensive quarter bill of over £900 when it’s usually around £300 they put it up further in June after I’d already got the annual review in January! So, it could possibility go up further later in the year depending on how the war turns out?


The energy prices certainly are a shock we start paying £200 PCM next month
currently we pay £150 PCM

we were paying just £900 a year ago (before that company went bust)
I used to sell in that industry - so I’ve been keeping my eyes open to what’s going on

so recently reduced the thermostat,
cut an hour per day of the heatings timer,
replaced the old “energy saving type bulbs” with LED bulbs


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> I’m on two year fixed dual fuel. It expires in September of next year. I’m expecting it’ll double at least.


very wise there Colin


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> very wise there Colin


I try


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Doesn’t look quite so cold out this morning, wondering if I can ditch my fleece for riding. Being on a horse is like sitting on top of a giant hot water bottle, but with your top half exposed to all the wind and rain.


----------



## rayray119

morning 11.6 which I'm not really surprised about so equalling not too bothered about, as was 13.3 when went to bed but only gave myself half a unit(as I wanted to be a bit cautious as I was amount to go to bed. i think my correction radios must change at different times a day or something) i decided to do a liilte bit of an experiment yesterday evening to see whether the evening jumps i was getting was actually an evening carb radio change or the something to do with the food i was typical eating the answer appeared to be a bit of both


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Glorious sunshine here in Sale. 

Over ten for me but I don't trust the reading as I could only get a tiny bead of blood out and it's always very high when I do that. Very frustrating. I will probably give up again as it puts me off. Am I supposed to press really hard and JAB and squeeze? 

Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Glorious sunshine here in Sale.
> 
> Over ten for me but I don't trust the reading as I could only get a tiny bead of blood out and it's always very high when I do that. Very frustrating. I will probably give up again as it puts me off. Am I supposed to press really hard and JAB and squeeze?
> 
> Have a good day all.


Sometimes I don’t get enough blood out of one finger so I just switch it up and take a stab at another.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> With all the wordle chat I thought I’d link to this for those who prefer music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heardle
> 
> 
> That daily musical intros game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heardle.app


I’m calling this “Hurdle”, blooming Nora, not for me I’m afraid. I’m more a word person than a music person. ( And I’m old! )


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.6 today after going to bed on a 6.1, so dawn has visited me today.  Not much planned off to Tesco, then hopefully if it stays bright go for a walk.

@ColinUK - Happy Birthday to you mum, hope she enjoys her party.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I’m calling this “Hurdle”, blooming Nora, not for me I’m afraid. I’m more a word person than a music person. ( And I’m old! )


I wouldn’t stand a chance on tv shows like The Hit List or Don’t Forget The Lyrics as I’m not really into pop music being a classical girl!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.4 ok
> 
> Got an energy bill and a request to increase my monthly payments yesterday. A shock. An increase of about £100 for absolutely nothing at all. Crazy. Worrying. I have put measures in place to reduce our energy consumption to a bare minimum. No lights in the evenings. Heating set way down. No telly. Less cooking. Feels a bit tough right now. And they are promising more price hikes going forwards. This feeds nicely into my natural worrying nature. I am even looking into trying to get a job. Sigh. As if I didn't have enough to worry about and yet many many people will be faced with increasing problems too going forwards this year. Still we have smart meters being fitted on 21st of this month. Maybe that will help with out energy use.
> 
> Today, cold, windy, a short walk I think.
> 
> Have a great day today


We too have had “ the email”. An extra £1000 a year for us. Washing hung on the line instead of going into the dryer, heating turned down, batch cooking, no food wastage, meal planning etc. We don’t watch much TV and I am always switching lights off, I really don’t know what else we can do. Maybe I’ll have to send Mr Eggy back out to work. After this last week having to get up and be ready early, made up with decent clothes on, AND making a packed lunch, I don’t think I could hack going back to work!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. I’ve managed a lie in, sort of, been awake since 7 but refused to get up even though my hip was screaming at me, I had a thumping headache and I was starving! Anyhoo, 6.2 with a marvellous overnight flatfish. 

Just pootling today, nothing too strenuous. I’ll feed the birds and read my book and make a chilli con carne for the tea. 

Have a great day if you can.
@ColinUK have a fab party, I bet those 80 year olds will outlast you, you’ll be tucked up in bed whilst they’re still dancing on the furniture, having food fights and getting roaring drunk! Hope you’ve packed your Marigolds, I suspect you’ll be busy tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 for me this morning and I went to bed on 7.7 and my graph shows a very slightly sagging washing line so I'm pretty happy with that. I was torn between 4 and 5 units of Levemir last night. Split the difference and went for 4.5 but looks like 5 would have been a slightly better option. Had a great sleep though! 

Took me absolutely ages to get Wordle this morning. I had 2 letters (the main consonants) by the third line but all the letters that went nicely with them were off the table, until I saw the obvious. Doh! Anyway, I got it in 4 in the end but was kicking myself and 8 again for Quordle. Haven't attempted Heardle yet as my knowledge of music is mostly limited to my youth. I am temped to have a listen today since you say it is easy/distinctive. 

We are taking Archie and Arthur out for a carriage drive this afternoon if it isn't too wet. First time we will have driven them since New Years Day but the driving season will be starting next month so need to get them going together and working as a pair. Unfortunately Arthur who is young and fit is reluctant to go out (referred to as nappy in the horse world) and doesn't pull his weight at all and you have to keep nagging him to push him on but once we get past the half way make the turbo suddenly kicks in and he brings us home in double quick time and pulls your arms out of their sockets in the process. 

@ColinUK Hope you have a great time and your Mother has a lovely celebration.


----------



## rebrascora

Just wanna say I got Heardle in 1.... It was totally my era and as you say @ColinUK very distinctive!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another round 5 for me first thing this am.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

A beautiful sunny morning here in West Wales. Not so good on the FBG front - 6.2. Overdid it yesterday as increased steroid dose had really kicked in so felt well and energetic with breathing better and pain levels down to "rather uncomfortable" from "rug biting". Stayed up until midnight altering a pair of curtains for the front doorway arch: woke with the horrors at 0200,pain in chest, blocked breathing, pain in knees and hips. Serves me right for starting that task when I had already blitzed the kitchen after realizing that in the race of life I had been lapped by Mr Grubby. I too am horrified by the likely increase in my electricity bill and the price of heating oil - which has doubled in the last 12 weeks with more to come. If I lower the thermostat any more I shall be able to turn off the freezer...Oh well, summer is coming and nobody is bombing the house so "mustn't grumble" as Grandad used to say in the face of adversity. Mind you he had only one lung after being shot at Vimmy RIdge and still lived to 98 so perhaps he was made of tougher stuff. Back to the sewing machine.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.0 for me today

Burst into tears with frustration yesterday, things have been building up for a few days with this or that and yesterday the sensor I'd applied in place of the previous days failure also failed, got glucose reading is unavailable try scanning again in 10 minutes for 5 hours and then told me it had ended, just finding things a bit too much at the moment xx


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Glorious sunshine here in Sale.
> 
> Over ten for me but I don't trust the reading as I could only get a tiny bead of blood out and it's always very high when I do that. Very frustrating. I will probably give up again as it puts me off. Am I supposed to press really hard and JAB and squeeze?
> 
> Have a good day all.


Warm fingers are really important. Either hug a mug of tea/coffee or soak in warm water. 
Personally I just touch the tip of the lancing device to my skin and kind of let it bounce/rebound as the needle fires into the skin rather than holding it firmly against the finger. I tend to have it set on the deepest setting though as I have tough skin. I am very good at blood letting though. I should be after 51 pints. Talking of which, it is important to be hydrated, so maybe drink a glass of water before you test as well.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  they’re unlikely to get roaring drunk being a bunch of Jews. We generally don’t really do booze the same way as other cultures might. It’s the food which is of primary importance to us rather than the booze. 
That’s why I’d never heard of anything other than a free bar at a wedding until I went to my first Christian one.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.4 ok
> 
> Got an energy bill and a request to increase my monthly payments yesterday. A shock. An increase of about £100 for absolutely nothing at all. Crazy. Worrying. I have put measures in place to reduce our energy consumption to a bare minimum. No lights in the evenings. Heating set way down. No telly. Less cooking. Feels a bit tough right now. And they are promising more price hikes going forwards. This feeds nicely into my natural worrying nature. I am even looking into trying to get a job. Sigh. As if I didn't have enough to worry about and yet many many people will be faced with increasing problems too going forwards this year. Still we have smart meters being fitted on 21st of this month. Maybe that will help with out energy use.
> 
> Today, cold, windy, a short walk I think.
> 
> Have a great day today


I'm afraid all the adverts etc for smart meters imply that just having the smart meter cuts your energy bill, NO not unless you take some action to not use the gas/electricity. 
The first smart meter we had was totally useless for anything but allowing it to be read remotely. We changed supplier and their reading system wasn't compatible so we had to send readings. They then installed one of their meters but didn't bother to set it up so we could actually see easily what we are using.
The main saving was in having LED light bulbs in everything.


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Diaversary @Martin.A You are exactly a month and a day behind me. Wish I was getting the same HbA1c results as you!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> We too have had “ the email”. An extra £1000 a year for us. Washing hung on the line instead of going into the dryer, heating turned down, batch cooking, no food wastage, meal planning etc. We don’t watch much TV and I am always switching lights off, I really don’t know what else we can do. Maybe I’ll have to send Mr Eggy back out to work. After this last week having to get up and be ready early, made up with decent clothes on, AND making a packed lunch, I don’t think I could hack going back to work!


I have never used my dryer part of the washing machine as it took ages and you could only dry half of the washed load.
I always either hung out or put on the airier in the spare room but it was making the wall damp so we bought a dehumidifier and although only 600W it produces a lot of heat and will dry the clothes in 2 hours and produce about  3 litre of water which explains why the we were getting dampness.


----------



## gll

Don't forget slow cookers tend to be more energy saving too than ovens. Can also use cheaper cuts of meat and get away with it no worries in them.
Can do batch cooking in them too


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Slightly unusual for me…7.4 with an arrow pointing straight up!

I had pizza for dinner last night and usually it’s fine…end of honeymoon period potentially? Or just one of those random things when you’re not quite sure why!

Anyway have a good day


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.0 for me. Not much planned for today, having a lazy morning atm.

@ColinUK enjoy your mum's party. Tell us about the food tomorrow, it always sounds delicious.


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Don't forget slow cookers tend to be more energy saving too than ovens. Can also use cheaper cuts of meat and get away with it no worries in them.
> Can do batch cooking in them too


Same for pressure cookers! And the new electric ones function as both!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I have never used my dryer part of the washing machine as it took ages and you could only dry half of the washed load.
> I always either hung out or put on the airier in the spare room but it was making the wall damp so we bought a dehumidifier and although only 600W it produces a lot of heat and will dry the clothes in 2 hours and produce about  3 litre of water which explains why the we were getting dampness.


I like my washing hung out but in the winter that’s usually not possible. The best thing we ever bought was an extendable clothes line which stretches across my utility room. I know not everyone is lucky enough to have a utility but if you do it’s an absolute Godsend. Our boiler is in there and we have a small radiator in the airing cupboard so the clothes dry quickly. When there was five of us at home I had clothes airers all over the house!  It’s towels that I find myself putting in the dryer but I’ve been hanging them out the last couple of weeks. Line dried towels make excellent exfoliaters!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 on the dot.

Nose was doing a passable impersonation of a tap yesterday but she's to have slowed down now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  they’re unlikely to get roaring drunk being a bunch of Jews. We generally don’t really do booze the same way as other cultures might. It’s the food which is of primary importance to us rather than the booze.
> That’s why I’d never heard of anything other than a free bar at a wedding until I went to my first Christian one.


I agree, food is much more important than alcohol. I can’t eat AND drink much. TBF I can’t even eat much now either.  So I just live vicariously through your foodie posts! Can’t wait to hear about it all tomorrow.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> I'm afraid all the adverts etc for smart meters imply that just having the smart meter cuts your energy bill, NO not unless you take some action to not use the gas/electricity.


@Leadinglights Exactly!  That's what I have been meaning to comment on since the start of the conversation about them.

Morning all!  Another vile wet and windy day... so sick of it and no chance of ever hanging washing out!  Did washing yesterday, all hanging on the airer in the 2nd bedroom by the radiator.

8.1 this morning... probably due to the 3.8 correction with Lift tablet and  ginger cookie at 01:45.  Went to bed on 5.6 less than 2.5 hours after eating, which in it's turn no doubt led to the 3.8.

We've fixed dual-fuel until 31 Aug... I expect a nasty shock will come after that.  Fortunately this house is superbly insulated  and all lights are LED... 6 radiators and  2 towel rails are a sight different from the last house which had 17 radiators and a towel rail.  The kitchen equipment (washer, dryer, dishwasher, fridge/freezer, hob/oven) is all relatively new and economically rated.  So I think we  are luckier than a lot of people, but I still think it's going to eat away at our savings.

I have a slow cooker I hardly ever use, perhaps I'll fish it out of the depths of the cupboard....  I do find stews cooked in the oven have a significantly nicer texture though, with thicker more unctuous sauces.

Not much on today... prepare 2 days' dinners for tonight and tomorrow whilst hubby watches the rugby.

@ColinUK have a lovely time at your Mum's party.  Wish her happy birthday from me... and a description of the food please tomorrow!


----------



## janw

6.6 again.


----------



## Lily123

Oops,forgot to post this morning! 

At 9:25 3.4


----------



## Quizzical

7.5 this morning, 6 yesterday.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good evening people! My morning blood sugar was 4'6 yesterday and 5'9 today.

I'm in the train back from London. I enjoyed my time there. Thanks again @ColinUK for all your ideas! Especially the view from the roof of One New Change, I wouldn't have known that. I was quite lucky with the weather, had two days of sun and used the more rainy one to visit a museum. Today I had a nice walk along the Thames, it was full of people (some of them speaking Spanish!) but that's something you would expect in such a popular area, and in a sunny Saturday! 

After my first visit to the city, 6 years ago, I wanted to visit a few places I didn't have time for. The problem is, now I found more places I want to visit! Well, it should be easier to return now that I can go by train instead of plane. But I would also like to visit more places in England. And Wales. And Scotland, but I'm in the south so that one is a longer train journey. Anyway, I don't need to start planning the next trip yet, unfortunately I have to come back to work


----------



## Lanny

00:38 BS 6.0 after going to bed on 6.2 around 19:00?: had a short 90 minutes to 2 hours nap in the afternoon 14:30 to 17:30 ish with dropping off time; up now for food of ramen & yoghurt!  Things are moving later & hopefully get back to normal ish hours by tomorrow or the day after! Had to take my pills a bit earlier though around 17:30 ish: just a few hours earlier than 24 hours but, I can’t skip an entire day as once it’s past midnight it’s the next day; it’s just a few hours later for tresiba & I’m working towards merging the two back together, pills & basal, from either ends of the day back to lunchtime! It sounds a little nuts but, I’ve got in straight in my head: just comes down to execution; an hour or two here & there on either, or both, fronts I won’t be too fussed about!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Usual, normal, morning greeting as it IS technically the next morning albeit EXTREMELY early!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.0 on the nose so to speak

Daughter and family coming over today. Looking forward to it.

I need to get out to walk but the raging wind (outside !!!) has come back making it much harder. I don't really mind the wind as long as it is warm. But right now it's....

Diabetic review tomorrow morning. Oh, such fun. Better get some graphs printed.

Oh, and latest HbA1c test result is 37. Now that's not bad for 3 months of evening celebrations (a few too many carbs) and a drive to increase my weight (as everyone was concerned that I was way too skinny). Of course it's pushed my BMI now to slightly above the ideal point, which is absolutely fine with me as BMI seems a bit 'faulty' as an indicator of body fat composition and fitness overall. The next HbA1c will be lower again as the celebrations have stopped and I think I am slightly over my ideal weight, so I need to lose a little. Good place to be.

I had predicted (guessed) that the result would be between 36 and 40. I am so glad that I hadn't pushed it back into the diabetic territory. The next test result will be very interesting to me.

I had better update my profile !

Have a great day today whatever you are up to


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today, 
we had a busy day doing some clearing out yesterday, more to do today, 
I’m  off to Specsavers today (I’m pretty sure I need new glasses) 

I’ve only had the last ones just over 12 month, but with my HbA1c 
levels having been previously so out of control, plus being treated at hospital for DMO
the changes in vision are expected, I’m going to give varifocals another try 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good evening people! My morning blood sugar was 4'6 yesterday and 5'9 today.
> 
> I'm in the train back from London. I enjoyed my time there. Thanks again @ColinUK for all your ideas! Especially the view from the roof of One New Change, I wouldn't have known that. I was quite lucky with the weather, had two days of sun and used the more rainy one to visit a museum. Today I had a nice walk along the Thames, it was full of people (some of them speaking Spanish!) but that's something you would expect in such a popular area, and in a sunny Saturday!
> 
> After my first visit to the city, 6 years ago, I wanted to visit a few places I didn't have time for. The problem is, now I found more places I want to visit! Well, it should be easier to return now that I can go by train instead of plane. But I would also like to visit more places in England. And Wales. And Scotland, but I'm in the south so that one is a longer train journey. Anyway, I don't need to start planning the next trip yet, unfortunately I have to come back to work


Glad it was useful and that you enjoyed yourself! 
One New Change is a hidden gem, especially if you’re looking the right way as you go up in the lift and you suddenly have St Pauls revealed in front of you. Also interesting bits of statuary dotted around the roof terrace. 

Which museum did you visit?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all and I passed on the various birthday wishes to mum of course. 

6.4 for me today. 

Mum and dad enjoyed it and so did their guests. I was in the kitchen most of the time washing up and basically being Good Son and ensuring mum didn’t have to spend any time in there. 

I think it’s the last time they do anything like this as frankly they can’t cope with the numbers anymore. Not the last time they throw a party but the last time it’s self catered. It’s just way too much work which is fair with them now being 80 and 82. 

Food was a standard mum buffet with salads (green, pasta, couscous and roast veg, potato, Waldorf, coleslaw), fried fish balls (some salmon, some tuna), quiches (salmon or roast veg) with desserts being lemon posset, apple strudel, cheesecake, chocolate mousse (which I did the piping decoration for when I got here and had great hilarity with because of all ridiculous things, the whipped cream just wouldn’t stick the the mousse at all so I’d pipe a rosette and lift off the bag to release and it would just come up. No idea why it wasn’t sticking but I thought maybe the mousse was too cold so grabbed a blow torch and quickly ran it over the surface and persuaded the cream to stick to it eventually. The end result looked a little rustic but I’m sure it tasted fine!). 
Oh and cheese and biscuits. Plus a two tier fruitcake. 

There’s plenty of food left over. I mean plenty. 

Clearly I couldn’t eat much on the table so I used a chair like an adult. I had cheese, green salad, one fish ball and no dessert.

————————
Today’s scores:
Wordle in 2
Jewdle in 2
Heardle in 1


----------



## Quizzical

6.6. Happy with that!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, back home now. 7.8 for me and need to do big shop today after we have been out for breakfast. Am isolating from Tuesday, although having hair done first, before my next, and hopefully last op Tuesday week. Getting a touch nervous now it hey ho. 
@goodybags didn't have time to reply yesterday but remember we are always here if you need to offload.
@Gwynn excellent result, well done.
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  forgot to say well done on your numbers! Great work young man!!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning good people!

6.2 for me an hour or so ago. Increased my evening Levemir to 5 last night. Happy enough with that but I think it will need to be reduced tonight as I have a busy day ahead today.
Just to put the record straight, Arthur went much better than expected and did pull his weight both going out and coming back. Apart from nearly jumping onto of a cyclist (for no obvious reason) he was a good boy! Long may it last! It was a lovely sunny day but the wind was bitter up on the top. At least it was helping with the energy situation as the wind turbines were fairly swooshing as we passed them! 

@ColinUK Food sounds lovely but can understand your amusement and probably frustration with the cream not sticking. Sounds like we all need to descend on your parents' house today to help clear up the leftovers although maybe only those of us with insulin! You were clearly very restrained which is reflected in your morning reading. Well done! Feel free to polish your halo.   
Can't believe you got Wordle in 2 today!! Took me 4 but then my 2 starting words were bad choices and only gave me 1 letter between them.
Is Jewdle in Hebrew? 
Was Heardle easy enough for me to have a go at it or are you just a genius at music recognition? 
I got Quordle in 7 today but then it was an easy one. 

@Gwynn Many congrats on your great HbA1c result.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me this morning. 
No walk in the woods for me - it's much too windy!!

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

7 on the dot.  Pleased your mum had a good birthday @ColinUK, off for a run, hoping it stays dry. Not much else planned today maybe doing a bit more of a cross stitch project I found that is about 10 years old.

@Gwynn - well done on your HbA1c.

@SueEK - hope your ops goes well.

@Elenka_HM - glad you had a nice trip and Colin had some lovely suggestions for you.


----------



## rayray119

morning 9.3 well it was done with corrections in the night i'm fairly okay with the end result(I know its not ideal and its not within the guidelines and yes waking up at something like 6 and 7 would be better) I generally happy if I wake up under 10. (I've been running kind of high for a couple of days but i' fairly sure I know why so may worh considering up leivermar by half unit for a few days I'll see)              I was said last night and decided what I was going to eat for backfast today and worked out the dose so I cold just get on with it and not do the maths as it was already done.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora Jewdle isn’t in Hebrew! That would be impossible! It’s in English but is limited to things to do with being Jewish whether it’s cultural or religious. 

Heardle took a number of plays of the first bit to get it but I knew I recognised it immediately. It’s a great sing-a-long, Rock out, bounce around the mosh pit type song!


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK Thanks for that.... I had a go at Heardle but after skipping 5 times I gave up on it as I didn't recognize it at all. Don't think Heardle is for me.


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

5.7 for me today.

Pretty pleased with that as I went out for a meal last night with friends and had a few drinks. Luckily my options were fairly low carb so didn’t need much insulin (and then lowered the amount further because of the drinks which also make me drop). Also had a glass of orange juice before bed to prevent hypos and it seems to have done the trick (my DSN always advices me to have some sort of carby snack before I go to bed if drinking otherwise I tend to crash!)

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MikeyBikey

4.6 on waking. Have a slightly muggy headache so suspect I went lower. So had a Rich Tea with my early morning cuppa.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.4 for me today

Finally ordered some books for Mothers Day so that's everything bought for it xx


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! I tried heardle the other day too & recognised it straight off, I know it was a shock to me too, as it was the 80’s & my era! But, after putting in various configurations of artist & song the maximum number of times it kept saying I was wrong & then, came up with Whitney Houston I Wanna Dance With Sombody (Who Loves Me) which I put in every time eith a slash, without one, with brackets, without, all capitals, I tried all I could think of & every time it was wrong: SO frustrating; I knew it & the right answer coming up to confirm I knew was a kick in the teeth! Nope! NOT doing THAT again! A rare, from me mad emoji


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> Heardle took a number of plays of the first bit to get it but I knew I recognised it immediately. It’s a great sing-a-long, Rock out, bounce around the mosh pit type song!


took me 2 seconds, knew I knew it but just needed that little bit more, absolutely love it as well! xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here a couple of hours ago, but I went back to sleep and now I’m 7.4. Long time since I've dozed off for such a long time again on a Sunday, I must have been tired!
Heardle is lost on me, I’m too old and don’t recognise any of them, and my children mock me. (come to think of it, they do that anyway, not just because of my ancient music tastes)


----------



## eggyg

Morning chaps. I’m here at last. A very nice 5.8 as rice was on the menu last night. 

Had another lie in, but a “proper” one. Woke at 4.30, back to sleep, woke at 7, back to sleep until 8.45! I know, wonders will never cease. Of course I feel rotten and really should have got up at 7. I’m not good at lie ins! 

Not a lot going on today, Mr Eggy has a telephone consultation at 10.30 from the cardiologist just about some recent tests he’s had. Nothing too much to worry about, I hope. Something to do with ectopic heartbeats. Then if the weather stays dry we’ll tootle out for a local walk. 

Have a super Sunday all. @ColinUK glad your mum’s party went well. I’m nearly 20 years younger than her and I feel her self catering pain. It gets harder and harder, possibly because the family gets bigger and bigger!


----------



## freesia

Morning all 5.9 for me. Not looked at wordle or heardle yet this morning. Will have to look later as got to dash out soon. Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Ah Ha! What a numpty I am!  Tried heardle again & didn’t have a clue as I’ve never heard of the artist or song, not that clued up on pop music, & got the answer. Then, I cleared my browser cookies, & history to try again! That’s when I noticed as I typed the artist the song titles came up in a drop down menu & picking the right song I got it right FINALLY! Since I’m a 1 finger typer I only look at the keyboard, got into that habit from the days of using an actual physical keyboard with a desktop mac, & only look up afterwards to see what aI’ve typed: my younger brother had already commented to me before that I should really look as I type; I just can’t do that because I’ll type the wrong thing if I do!

Still heardle isn’t for me as it can’t ALL be 80’s pop songs: my teenage years of youth!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 after a short night. Was determined to finish the curtains - now hung. After 4 metres of hemming dense fabric wondered if I would have an available finger tip for the lancet. Pony was most miffed about the sudden deterioration of the weather yesterday at 4p.m. Small, heavily pregnant, Peachy, galloping (well, very fast lumbering) around the home paddock, neighing her head off. Obviously saying "Bugger 6 o'clock - tea! Now!" Wolf had similar view and greeted "Come on, time to get pony in" with a clear "In this? You are joking" look. I callously insisted. Misery is best enjoyed if shared. Still blowing a gale but rain has died down. A good day for a book by the wood-burner.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here a couple of hours ago, but I went back to sleep and now I’m 7.4. Long time since I've dozed off for such a long time again on a Sunday, I must have been tired!
> Heardle is lost on me, I’m too old and don’t recognise any of them, and my children mock me. (come to think of it, they do that anyway, not just because of my ancient music tastes)


I think we have parallel lives Robin. Out of the ordinary Sunday lie in, too old for Heardle and have children who mock us. ( It’s a sign of how much they love us really.)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

First off I'm going to make a big pot of Bigos to do us a couple of meals. Lovely stuff if you like sauerkraut. 

Sometime today I also need to replace the DVD drive on a laptop with a second hard drive.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all.
14 for me 

worlde I got in 5, heardle I didn't get but knew it but couldn't place it and it bugged the heck out of me when I found out what it was 

@ColinUK would love to have been a fly on the wall watching you fight with piping cream on the cake. Glad it was enjoyable
@khskel rather you than me. I would get an external ssd and call it done. Totally hate working with laptops, specifically putting them back together 

Hopefully see some of you later on on zoom but have a great day whatever you get up to


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - changeable, but not too bad after yesterday's wind and rain - enough to shake our very solid fences!

6.8 at 9am.  Not too bad, though it had been higher in the night due to late dinner and then the skinny crunch bar at bedtime because I was only 5.6 with active bolus insulin on the go.

@ColinUK well done to your mum for such a fabulous sounding buffet.  I know what hard work it is to put together something like that!  Your cream incident is funny... earlier this week I had similar fun  trying to push pate through a sieve.... whoever wrote the recipe was barking, it didn't need sieving... the pate was all over the work-surface, my hands, apron and even my face!

@Elenka_HM glad you had a great time.

@SueEK fingers crossed for your operation.

@TinaD I know it's too late now, but when hemming curtains use a Size 16 "long darner" needle not a normal small sewing needle.  It makes the task much easier, particularly with dense fabric.  Also if necessary a thimble.

@Gwynn well done on the Hba1c!  You rock!


----------



## khskel

gll said:


> @khskel rather you than me. I would get an external ssd and call it done. Totally hate working with laptops, specifically putting them back together



Actually went very well. Drive in enclosure, remove dvd drive, insert enclosure. Job done. 

It's for multitrack audio/ midi recording and editing so two internal SSDs one for programmes and one for data works best in this instance.


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - changeable, but not too bad after yesterday's wind and rain - enough to shake our very solid fences!
> 
> 6.8 at 9am.  Not too bad, though it had been higher in the night due to late dinner and then the skinny crunch bar at bedtime because I was only 5.6 with active bolus insulin on the go.
> 
> @ColinUK well done to your mum for such a fabulous sounding buffet.  I know what hard work it is to put together something like that!  Your cream incident is funny... earlier this week I had similar fun  trying to push pate through a sieve.... whoever wrote the recipe was barking, it didn't need sieving... the pate was all over the work-surface, my hands, apron and even my face!
> 
> @Elenka_HM glad you had a great time.
> 
> @SueEK fingers crossed for your operation.
> 
> @TinaD I know it's too late now, but when hemming curtains use a Size 16 "long darner" needle not a normal small sewing needle.  It makes the task much easier, particularly with dense fabric.  Also if necessary a thimble.
> 
> @Gwynn well done on the Hba1c!  You rock!


Thanks for the advice - I was using a thimble and think I might have needed a mallet if I had used a darning needle...Sanderson's fabric lasts for ever but boy is it tough.


----------



## Gwynn

Now, just to show how stupid I can be.... how do you all get someones name with the @ at the front showing highlighted at the start of a message. I've tried all sorts of things but just can't seem to get it.

Thanks for all your kind congrats at my HbA1c result. The next one will be very interssting. I expect it to be much lower. We will see.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just type @ followed by the poster's name.
e.g. @MeeTooTeeTwo gives you me
and @Gwynn gives you you!


----------



## Gwynn

Yup I tried that and it did not seem to highlight it.

I will try again

@metooteetwo thanks but this does not seem to have done anything different at my end. Is it right at your end?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yes no problems here. Are you typing a space after the @ sign. If so you don't need it.
I noticed you typed _*"@metooteetwo" *_for me above which is not correct.


----------



## SueEK

@Gwynn if you type the @ and then the beginning of the name you want, options will come up, click on the correct person and it should be fine once you have posted x


----------



## goodybags

Well done on the great Hba1c result @Gwynn
Thank You Very Much - for your kind works @SueEK I hope all goes well for your forthcoming op’


----------



## Gwynn

Oh hmm odd. I tried the @ followed immediately by the first letter of a forum member and it did nothing. No options. Nothing. It may be my tablet has a wrong setting or my site settings hsve a wrong setting.

Thanks for all your suggestions though


----------



## SueEK

Gwynn said:


> Oh hmm odd. I tried the @ followed immediately by the first letter of a forum member and it did nothing. No options. Nothing. It may be my tablet has a wrong setting or my site settings hsve a wrong setting.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions though


@everydayupsanddowns can you help @Gwynn thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Gwynn said:


> Oh hmm odd. I tried the @ followed immediately by the first letter of a forum member and it did nothing. No options. Nothing. It may be my tablet has a wrong setting or my site settings hsve a wrong setting.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions though



Sometimes my iPad is a bit relaxed and slow on the uptake Gwynn

I just continue typing letters in the username until some options pop up.

It doesn’t matter if no pop-up happens, as long as you have the username correctly it will convert into a link/tag when you save 

@Gwynn


----------



## gll

@Gwynn to type yours I had to type @gw before it showed a list of suggested names
Just tried on my android tablet and just to note:
it took a second or two to come up with name suggestion
the location of the place to click is in the reply box and not on the tablets keyboard.

@gwyn

edit: @everydayupsanddowns beat me to it but will leave post up for image ref in case it helps


----------



## rebrascora

@Gwynn It is important to get the case right as well as the letters if you don't get the drop down options when you start typing. So you typed @metooteetwo all lower case and only one e on the "me" when Dez is actually @MeeTooTeeTwo
Correct spelling and case for letters is important... and no gaps after the @. Also it doesn't highlight it as a link until you actually post it.... So whilst I am typing this now it isn't blue but will be once I hit post reply.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - an extremely wet one - 7.7


----------



## Lanny

03:54 BS 8.1 Higher than I’d like but had a snack without bolus before going to bed as BS was only 4.7: overdid the snack; rather that than go low while sleeping & wake up with a high & hypo hangover headache when my liver overreacts & dumps glucose like mad! Had that before & it’s ROUGH to wake like that! 

Almost there on the normal day front & already had breakfast of 2 cups of tea, 1 sandwich & 1 pot of yoghurt! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s a new month money wise, well every 4 weeks, & I’ve read the last 2 full Ian Fleming James Bond as the other two are short stories not narrated by the all star cast of 2012: caved in a little early buying 4 & read 3 the last few days; You Only Live Twice, The Man with the Golden Gun &, because the first chapter was narrated at the end of the Hugh Bonnaville  recording of Goldfinger, Anthony Horrowitz Trigger Mortis & Forever And A Day!

You Only Live Twice was nothing like the film at all, apart from the names of characters, & is actually a very fascinating account of Bond training & masquerading as Japanese ninja assassin! He’s fully indoctrinated into the Japanese culture of ritual suicide in the Japanese psyche as Blowfeld has created a “Garden of Death” on an island that attracted loads of Japanese to kill themselves: it’s where the idea for the garden of poisons comes from in the last James Bond film No Time To Die; the British secret service needs something from Japan & they want that Garden of Death destroyed so, Bond’s recruited to do so! I enjoyed it a lot & the Japanese culture etc. was fascinating to read about! 

The Man with the Golden Gun was the very last book written by Ian Fleming & he was already ill while writing it so, he wasn’t happy with it & wanted to rewrite it the following year: he wrote on his annual leave each year in Jamaica   ; he died before he could polish it up to his standards & the publisher published it posthumously! It’s the weakest book as a result BUT, it’s still Ian Fleming & very good: just not quite as richly detailed as his others! 

Anthony Horowitz is the latest writer appointed by the Ian Fleming estate to write James Bond in 2014 after the family found old manuscripts of short stories written for a tv series he was talking to producers about before the films were made & the success of made redundant. One of the short stories was about the world of Grand Prix racing & Anthony Horrowitz used it to write Trigger Mortis published in 2015: around 500 words in total from the first half of the book were actually written by Ian Fleming; he just fleshed it out a bit more to expand the story & those words helped him to write in Fleming’s style.  I enjoyed it a lot & fits in very well with the Fleming Bond books! 

There was one thing that happened after I finished it, just before going to bed, that’s surprised me!  In the 2nd half of the book the villain plans to blow up the centre of Manhattan & bring down the Empire State Building because of it’s iconic global statement of power & I thought surely The World Trade Centre was THAT much more so? Then, realised that in 1957, the year the book is placed, it wasn’t built yet & must have been after Ian Fleming’s time! So, I googled it after breakfast to find out when it was built? From Wikipedia I found out it was opened in 1973 & of course 9/11 etc. was in the entry! I, like everyone else, was horrified at the time with the tv news coverage & it had gradually faded from the forefront of consciousness but, since I’ve never really read newspapers, I watch tv news, I’d never read the statistics in written text before! Written text can be a cold, hard, unforgiving & stark medium: none more so than 9/11’s statistics of the loss of life; it hit me like a ton of bricks & I was brought back to that horror I felt at the time & was sobbing & crying early this morning! It was over 20 years ago but, it’s still resonating & affected me today especially with the war going on in Ukraine!


----------



## harbottle

Good morning! Had some sweet potato with dinner last night, so wanted to test this morning.

5.2


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks everyone. It seems to be working now @whoever

We had a great time yesterday with my daughter and her daughter and belated birthday cake for my wife.

And to cap it all BG this morning 5.2 and yesterday my HbA1c result (just checked yesterday) was 37.

Today I have my diabetic review and an ECG. Should be fun. I think I won't go for my exercise before the ECG 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.1 rising to 7 with an upward trend within 5 mins. I need to keep it a bit higher this morning as i need to be able to drive to the hospital for an xray. 

Where did the weekend go?

Congrats to @harbottle and @Gwynn on your HS.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 for me today.
congrats @Gwynn on the HS 
Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## rayray119

i just checked even though i'm not probeklly up yet,   12,4 corrections didn't seem to do anything last night(i did have a roast dinner in the afternoon and it seemed to go okay but I eat cookie using my old radio again(still fingering this out because of the jumps i'm got get in the evening but yesterday I got a jump in the afternoon so thought oay maybe it is something o do with food in the evening),i'm  increasing my livemir for a half unit temporary today for reasons(at least with livermir if its the wrong thing to do i can just not do it.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats to @harbottle and @Gwynn on your HS. Glad you’ve conquered the @ @Gwynn .
7.4 for me today. Hoping to get to speak to GP today (fat chance me thinks), my ear is painful and after my weird experience last week with being unsteady thought I had better run it past him, don’t want my op cancelled last minute if I have an ear infection.
On another note I took some women and baby provisions to a collection point for the Ukrainians yesterday and spoke to a lady from Ukraine and she was telling me how desperately they are trying to get antibiotics, bandages etc to send for the soldiers in Kyev who apparently are suffering from injuries and particularly pneumonia- so sad 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, bit lower than usual for me, Dawn hasn’t really got going yet, but she will! Off to do the weekly shop soon. Supermarket roulette, what will be out of stock this week?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'3. I don't want to work today 

They found some background retinopathy in my eye screening. It doesn't need treatment now but I am a bit worried. 

@ColinUK I spent hours in the Natural History Museum and then had a quick look at the V&A (and had a bit of trouble trying to find my way out lol) , I'd like to visit this one properly next time.


----------



## Bloden

That’s a sweet (potato-induced) number @harbottle - congrats to you and @Gwynn. 

Morning folks.  6.6 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning! 5.9 and back to my normal early getup. Had my annual lie in! 

Disappointed that the consultant didn’t call Mr Eggy yesterday, who knows, there may have been an emergency. He’ll call the cardiology department today. We waited in all day until at 4 o’clock we decided to go for a walk. It was only three miles, through mud though, but we were both exhausted. We both started with a dry tickling cough a couple of days ago, it’s now a bit more “ wet” and as it was quite breezy yesterday we struggled a bit with our breathing. We haven’t any other symptoms ie runny nose, sneezing etc. Wondering whether to go for a PCR, I used our last LF on Friday, negative. Mr Eggy doesn’t do colds and I’ve never ever had a cough without having a cold. And of course I spent four full days with 12 strangers last week, first time in two years I’ve mixed with people for any length of time. Hmmm…..

Other than maybe going for PCR, I’m making fishcakes for tomorrow’s tea, a bit washing as it’s a nice day and I’ll hang it on the line, and I might get the polish and duster out. I can write my name on the hall table!  Give me a break, I was busy last week and Mr Eggy doesn’t  know his Mr Sheen from his elbow!

Have a Happy Monday all. And special congratulations go to @harbottle and @Gwynn on the HSs.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
Lightly raised 6.9 today but that’ll drop as the day goes on I’m sure. 
Have a good one!


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 6'3. I don't want to work today
> 
> They found some background retinopathy in my eye screening. It doesn't need treatment now but I am a bit worried.
> 
> @ColinUK I spent hours in the Natural History Museum and then had a quick look at the V&A (and had a bit of trouble trying to find my way out lol) , I'd like to visit this one properly next time.


Add the Wellcome Foundation to your list. It’s free and it’s really a huge collection of curiosities. Fascinating and gruesome. 

Oh and the Old Operating Theatre down by London Bridge and Guys Hospital is also worthy of a visit. It’s only over the road from Borough Market with all the fantastic food stalls as well!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @harbottle and @Gwynn on the HS.
5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.3 which is higher than I like, maybe need to do a diet review to consider "carb creep". Had an evil thought - what about home made pizza for lunch and then do the review - followed of course by ultra strict dietary compliance...Get thee behind me Satan. Beautiful morning, like a Chinese painting, clear blue sky with mist hanging in the valleys below with trees emerging from the mist. Quite crisp with heavy dew. Wishing everyone a happy day.


----------



## Quizzical

6.7 this morning - early days on Lantus, so happy with that.


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning, happy with that after a Chinese takeaway delivery last night.
Off shopping with the daughter shortly.
Have a good day


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. Shockingly 10.8
That's the best its been in a while. Pancreas woke up today before me *and* in a good mood then 
Just wish the other bits of me woke up behaving too 

Wordle I did in the wee small hours and got one letter in my opening word, line 2 I got all letters filled in yellow so ended up getting it in 3 

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me today

Meant to say yesterday Bruce bought the 3 of us t-shirts the other week, the Scotland ones Tesco are doing for the six nations, while their's fit pretty well, turns out I'm considerably smaller than a "small" man but it's the smallest size they do    xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

7.6 today, nothing much planned other than work, running and yoga.

@harbottle and @Gwynn congrats on those HS.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, glorious sunshine again here today, gonna try and get in the garden for an hour, it's a tip out there. 

8.6 @ 7am today. Hopefully it will go down slow but sure if I stick to the low carbing.


----------



## Pattidevans

TinaD said:


> Thanks for the advice - I was using a thimble and think I might have needed a mallet if I had used a darning needle...Sanderson's fabric lasts for ever but boy is it tough.


Sorry, should have explained... a size 16 darner is nothing like what we think of as a darning needle.  It's a very fine needle but a lot longer than an ordinary needle, so you get some grip on it, unlike the shorter sewing needles.  I did curtain making for a period professionally.  I once had to shorten some Sanderson's curtains for a client.  The way I was taught was to shorten curtains from the top not the hem.  So you cut the top off and then sew on new curtain tape by machine.  Doesn't work if it's a hand header of course, unless you are able to do hand headings.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.4 and a dextrose tablet for me.

Looks like an outside sort of day apart from telephone review with the gastroenterology nurse at 13:30

My corporate refurb laptop now set up for multitrack recording editing with all relevant software and data transferred over. Only thing I couldn't get to work was a 15 year old interface but hey ho not currently needing it as all newer gear uses usb or ethernet to talk to computers.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Martin.A said:


> It's our youngest's 21st tomorrow so I need to pop into town later and get a helium balloon and some birthday banners.


Awww happy birthday! My eldest is 21 on Sunday 

@harbottle and @Gwynn gratz on your HS today! You must tell me your secrets on getting so many (or any at all )

Glad you got the laptop all up n running @khskel  I try way too hard to get old tech working with newer tech. Should see the stuff I have "just in case" from like 15 years ago. Sometimes it pays off


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Oh hmm odd. I tried the @ followed immediately by the first letter of a forum member and it did nothing. No options. Nothing. It may be my tablet has a wrong setting or my site settings hsve a wrong setting.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions though


@Gwynn I think you may need to put as many letters as will give you an exclusive name. I just put @G and nothing happened but I put @Gw and a list appeared.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.
Bit of a rough BG afternoon and night due to going to sister's having a good walk/run our with her horse Jack who is not fully sound at the moment, so not being ridden, then more carbs than I would normally attempt with her husband's delicious Sunday dinner. (6.30pm) Hypoed half way through because insulin kicked in quicker due to exercise and then went high later which I then corrected as I was leaving but ended up doing a full muck out of my beasties when I eventually got home at 11pm. That then caused me to hypo again and then rebound again. Went to bed on 10.7 with a 1.5 unit correction but the cheese after dinner (of which I ate far too much because it was delicious) just kept giving and I was above target all night and woke up at 6.30am on 13.2 having tossed and turned all night and felt really unwell with levels being that high. (sympathies to @gll who has had a long spell of very elevated levels) I had a glass of water, jabbed myself 3.5 units Fiasp plus my Levemir and went back to sleep and woke up on a lovely 5.3 at 9am, so I am ignoring that shocking 13.2 and submitting 5.3 as my reading this morning. New day, new week and a new start to my Libre stats which took a serious beating yesterday!  
Got Wordle in 3, Qourdle on the final try and tried Octourdle for the first time, just scraping it on the last attempt.... all before going to bed last night whilst I was waiting for my levels to settle... Did better at the word games than my BG management clearly!!


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> Add the Wellcome Foundation to your list. It’s free and it’s really a huge collection of curiosities. Fascinating and gruesome.
> 
> Oh and the Old Operating Theatre down by London Bridge and Guys Hospital is also worthy of a visit. It’s only over the road from Borough Market with all the fantastic food stalls as well!


Welcome Foundation is definitely on the list! It was actually near my hostel but never got around to visit it. I did go to Borough market, and bought nice cheese 

Forgot to add this picture in an earlier post:


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Sorry, should have explained... a size 16 darner is nothing like what we think of as a darning needle.  It's a very fine needle but a lot longer than an ordinary needle, so you get some grip on it, unlike the shorter sewing needles.  I did curtain making for a period professionally.  I once had to shorten some Sanderson's curtains for a client.  The way I was taught was to shorten curtains from the top not the hem.  So you cut the top off and then sew on new curtain tape by machine.  Doesn't work if it's a hand header of course, unless you are able to do hand headings.


Thanks for the explanation will bear it in mind. Problem was getting needle point to emerge at all! And I wasn't shortening but adding a dark plain border to the base to lengthen them. Next lot are a thick, soft chenille so should be a tad easier - also as new fabric rather than an altering job should be less of a pain - I'll change the foot on the old SInger and see how it feels about hemming that fabric. I have modern double glazing and blinds but want to add an extra layer of insulation given the coming oil prices. I already have huge amount of loft insulation and 4" of Celotex + 12 air gap to every external wall but every little helps (well, according to Tesco, altho' deeds speak louder than words so I go to Aldi!).


----------



## khskel

gll said:


> Glad you got the laptop all up n running @khskel  I try way too hard to get old tech working with newer tech. Should see the stuff I have "just in case" from like 15 years ago. Sometimes it pays off



It's all part of the fun , which reminds me I've got an ancient XP laptop that interface will probably work with......


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all on this bright and actually quite warm sunny day.

8.9 at 08:30... after effects of correcting a 4.3 right at bedtime methinks.



TinaD said:


> I have modern double glazing and blinds but want to add an extra layer of insulation given the coming oil prices. I already have huge amount of loft insulation and 4" of Celotex + 12 air gap to every external wall but every little helps (well, according to Tesco, altho' deeds speak louder than words so I go to Aldi!).


I see where you are coming from... I detest the fact that radiators are always beneath windows, making full length curtains a bit of a no no.  Hope the new curtains help.

@Gwynn and @harbottle well done on the HS!

@SueEK hope it's not an ear infection... fingers crossed for you.

@eggyg fingers crossed it's not Covid for you... if you order LFTs online they arrive next day as a rule and are still free until 1 April if that helps.  I've just been for blood tests and B12 injection.  The HCA who did it said lots of people think they just have colds, but in fact it's really Covid.  She also said people weren't testing so there's a lot more about than the records show.


----------



## gll

@rebrascora sounds like a bit of a nightmare day. hugs x

@khskel step away from the window xp era tech. It will only bring sadness and disappointment.


----------



## TinaD

Satan, having got behind me, pushed. Made and ate pizza. BG 19.3 2 hours later. Mr Pancreas seemingly sending a firm message. Oh well, back to the carnivore cage.


----------



## harbottle

TinaD said:


> Satan, having got behind me, pushed. Made and ate pizza. BG 19.3 2 hours later. Mr Pancreas seemingly sending a firm message. Oh well, back to the carnivore cage.



That's brave! I daren't touch anything like for fear of ruining my (Currently) 'normal' BG levels! I have thought about trying a portion or rice, but apart from a few small potatoes I've avoided everything carby.


----------



## TinaD

harbottle said:


> That's brave! I daren't touch anything like for fear of ruining my (Currently) 'normal' BG levels! I have thought about trying a portion or rice, but apart from a few small potatoes I've avoided everything carby.


Not brave - stupid. Just couldn't face another leafy green + meat. Cannot even claim that it was a test to see if capacity to absorb carbs had increased. Doubtless it will take a week to get back to normal. Ho hum...


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Not brave - stupid. Just couldn't face another leafy green + meat. Cannot even claim that it was a test to see if capacity to absorb carbs had increased. Doubtless it will take a week to get back to normal. Ho hum...


Sometimes you just have to push the boundaries a bit. I did yesterday and paid for it. I felt absolutely rotten this morning when I woke up high and I slept really badly. For me it wasn't worth it and it has been a relief to get back on track with low carb today and I appreciate how much better it makes me feel.


----------



## gll

So I thought I'd give you all a laugh at my stupid dream...

So by lunchtime my (good?) waking reading was a distant memory and was sitting at 16.something again (sigh).
Anyway was exhausted and got into bed about 1 or 2pm.
I dreamt I woke up and checked my meter and it was 7.5. 
I actually woke up at about 7pm with the excitement of a kid on Christmas morning totally expecting to see that 7.5.
Nope. 13.8.
I was so disappointed and heartbroken that diabetic santa didn't deliver like he did in my dream


----------



## Elenka_HM

gll said:


> I was so disappointed and heartbroken that diabetic santa didn't deliver like he did in my dream


 Okay, I didn't want to react to your disappointment with a "Haha" but the diabetic Santa bit was funny...


----------



## gll

Elenka_HM said:


> Okay, I didn't want to react to your disappointment with a "Haha" but the diabetic Santa bit was funny...


Don't worry, was intended to be a silly little take on a weird dream. 
Yes, I'm frustrated and concerned and do take it all seriously but you have to find some fun and laughs in amongst the rubbish


----------



## Grant2908

7-Day morning readings:

Mon - 4.9 (had a strange 3.4 reading at 1pm but felt great. Tested twice more within minutes and had a 4.1 & 4.2 so not quite sure what happened there). 
Tue - 4.6
Wed- 4.7
Thur - 4.3
Fri - 5.1
Sat - 4.9
Sun - 4.6
Today - 4.6

Week 11 this week after diagnosis T2 and weekly averages range from 4.6 to 5.9. I’d cut down on testing as I was getting use to the foods and how my body reacted to them but Mondays low reading put me on edge so I’ve upped it again (probably for my own peace of mind rather than necessity)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9 this morning

Diabetic review went well yesterday. Only 2 issues. Very high B12. So I will cut out the B12 supplement. Higher (than last time) cholesterol. So I will reintroduce the plant sterols and see how that goes.

ECG was a bit of a farce. It was perfectly normal at the time of the test. What would you expect with an intermittent problem? They had no interest at all in my year long blood pressure and pulse readings. None.

The diabetic nurse had much more interest and was concerned at the significant lows in my pulse.

Out fixing the fixed sound system today. A repaired microphone showed its intermittent fault at just the wrong time. Whoops!!!! Under test it performed perfectly. A bit like the ECG 

I got up yesterday and really really didn't feel like exercising at all. A feeling of sheer lethargy came over me. In the afternoon the sun came out briefly and I decided to go for a short walk. In the end I walked for 187 minutes. And of course the sun went in, it rained and the cold wind came back as soon as I stepped out of the house. Glad I did it though. I ached a bit afterwards!!!

Nothing much else to do today

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lanny

05:44 BS 5.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

have a great great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.9 today. Feeling exhausted and not wanting to go to work. Its only a cold ((LFT confirmed ) but we're so short staffed and there is so much to do. Counting down the hours until home time already.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 13.8 and 2.5 units correction


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.5 here.

Welsh conversation was odd yesterday cos the other person couldn’t get her camera to work so I was chatting with a blank page.  Poor dab, she and her husband (farmers) are holed up in their bwthyn (cottage) with Covid while their sons - and cats  - are in the farmhouse, running the farm. She started listing all the teachers and school kids she knows that are off with Covid. It’s still out there - stay safe, peeps.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning and the last of the food brought back from mum and dad’s is now gone so it’s back on the shakes for an 800 calorie regimen for a while. 

Zumba class booked at the gym this evening. First one!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

6.1 today, so pleased with that, got a PB for 5k with running group yesterday which I was chuffed with as I had ran 10 miles on Sunday.  Yoga was then for legs which although tough at the time felt good afterwards.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A sterling 5.5 this morning. Tested quite a few times yesterday: 11.28 7.8; 1400 pizza; 1605 19.3; 17.40 10.7; 20.20 6.00; 20.45 Low fat Greek yoghurt. So it looks as if Mr Pancreas and his friend Signore Fegato are doing their best. So I shall be back helping them again from now on. Quite a nice dry morning, no wind, very slight ground frost, blue sky with some high thin cloud. Tried that new government website for Ukrainian homing - it didn't work so gave up after 3 tries. Is this just another Patel pretence of helping? Not sure if refugees would appreciate a rural home but suspect not all of them are urban dwellers. Need to do a bit more exploration - we have quite a few Polish people locally so maybe they would have some insight into integration.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.4 today. 

 I’ve lost my voice! I tried to order LFT tests on the NHS Covid website but it wasn’t as simple as I thought it would be, certain groups got priority ie NHS staff. I had to tick I wasn’t in a priority group and then asked if I had symptoms etc etc. When did they start? I gave in,  my eldest daughter has got loads, will get some from her. I really think it’s the same thing I had for 7 weeks in Dec/ Jan but without the snotty nose and feeling rubbish. Mr Eggy doesn’t seem so bad now. Just hope it doesn’t turn into a chest infection like last time. Thank goodness I didn’t have to do jury service this week, I would have been held in contempt of court for coughing and spluttering!  

Have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## SueEK

A high undeserved 7.8 today, don’t really know why. No ear infection, they said all looked normal which is good but puzzling. I did a couple of online audiology tests which said ‘possible severe hearing loss’ lol. Am having an audiologist visit my home in four weeks (Hidden Hearing do free NHS home visits) so we will wait and see. Possibly something else to add to my list of ailments - got to laugh really, all those years of audio typing are obviously taking its toll. I’m not even moaning, it’s just life and getting older.
I am having my hair done this morning, need to look good on the operating table, and then that’s me isolating for a week, lots to do indoors so that’s ok.
Have a good day all x


----------



## SueEK

PS it’s absolutely beautiful here in sunny, warm Brighton so that’s a bonus x


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone. 
4.9 for me today. Needed corrections again last night before bed despite a very late walk up to the village to see to the horses. Slept pretty well though and once the corrections kicked in and brought me down from 10 I had a decent overnight graph
Did Wordle Quordle and Octordle before bed whilst corrections were working. Results were 3, 7 and a fail although I did get all 8 words I ran out of chances to enter them.


----------



## janw

Good morning and we have 6.2 yet again. Off down town shortly for an appointment at the opticians, will probably have a mooch around whilst there, maybe even indulge in a small Costa  
Nice sunshine so far, but I know it is chilly out there yet.
Have a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Think it was 8.3 today xx


----------



## rayray119

well, it was another unfouterontate 12.6  i divinity confirmed it my evening livermir isn't covering me right because even though i didn't do a proper background test a correction last night did work.  i did a few tests just seemed held steady after night so my in range tests(or almost in range tests) 7.7 and 8.2 then shot back up tonight(which could be dawn pervernoum i'm also half suspecting some sort of stomach bug and something else might .  an extra half a unit of livermir it is then(ahough yesterday i might have might have made a false judgment by doing that in the day) hopefully  the nurse will agree to me putting up my evening one other nurses have said there happy for me to make my own discussions i just what see a single figure reading first thing i feel if you wake up high its messing you up for rest of the day.   i do have a feeling my team are going sujest going back to tresibra.


























0


----------



## eggyg

Just a quick one. I’ve booked us both in for a PCR this morning. Fingers crossed please. Or would it be best that we do have it as it should give us some anti bodies?


----------



## gll

No waking reading for me. Not really slept after yesterdays nap (wups I was nearly fixed too).

Expecting the nurse to call this morning for meds review. Going to be an interesting call. *EDIT: totally thought it was today but online says Thursday*
Still waiting for housing to call back about getting daughter listed on the tenancy as living here for the disability shower paperwork. Called them Friday, chased them up yesterday and still no return call.
The bath board is due to be fitted today and I have no idea if it is going ahead without all the paperwork sorted.

Hope everyone has a good day. Will post an update later


----------



## eggyg

Martin.A said:


> Our eldest had Covid between getting his second jab and his booster and was told by the nurse administering his booster that he would now have the highest level of protection. A triple-jabbed GP writing in our daily newspaper also said that he wouldn't mind if he caught Covid now, for the same reason (although he did say he wasn't going to go actively looking to catch it).


I’ve had four jabs! So if I do have it I should have super protection! Mr Eggy has had two and booster. My only concern is our “ underlying” health conditions.


----------



## ColinUK

@Martin.A  Happy 21st to your baby!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me

Plans for today paint garden gate this morning then dig sunglasses out because it's eye scan this afternoon and it's a bit bright out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.2 for me
> 
> Plans for today paint garden gate this morning then dig sunglasses out because it's eye scan this afternoon and it's a bit bright out there.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Are the sunglasses buried in the flowerbed?!


----------



## ColinUK

Turned up at the GP for the DN appointment to get my feet tickled and no trace of the appointment on their system. Nothing. Not even a trail showing it’s been cancelled. 

So rescheduled for next week.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... quite nice out.  Hopefully will get a walk in today.

At last!  5.5 this morning with a fairly straight line overnight.  Possibly the glass of Tia Maria I had  last night.

Was at the surgery yesterday having blood taken and the HCA taking the blood commented  about me having had Covid.  We got chatting about it and apparently the main symptom pointing to Covid is now extreme fatigue.  She said that a lot of people were having negative LFTs and just thinking they had a cold, but the fatigue definitely pointed to Covid and can go on for weeks.  They are also seeing people get it more than once in a short time span (@freesia you had it a short while ago methinks?  ).  Anyway, came home and cleaned upstairs (2 beds a study and 2 bathrooms) I was shattered afterwards and could barely stay awake to get dinner.  Then slept on the sofa for 1.5 hours before waking and watching TV for an hour.  I've been needing my bed early ever since I had  Covid....


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people! 6'1 here. Nothing exciting planned, should do some laundry. 

@ColinUK have fun at Zumba! I used to go a few years ago, couldn't always follow the rythm but it definitely made me sweat!


----------



## Robin

Afternoon all. Haven’t a clue what morning reading was, too busy slaving over OH all night. Had to phone 111 eventually at 5am, got call back from out of hours GP (who thought muscle pain, but told him to get a face to face with his GP when they opened, to be prodded. It was 7.30am by this time, so nearly opening time ), then took him down to our own GP to be prodded. Upshot, probably kidney infection, maybe kidney stones, but try antibiotics first.


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> Thank you, but far from a baby. Strapping young man, towers over his mum and is almost as tall as me.


He’s the youngest therefore he’s always going to be the baby!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Afternoon all. Haven’t a clue what morning reading was, too busy slaving over OH all night. Had to phone 111 eventually at 5am, got call back from out of hours GP (who thought muscle pain, but told him to get a face to face with his GP when they opened, to be prodded. It was 7.30am by this time, so nearly opening time ), then took him down to our own GP to be prodded. Upshot, probably kidney infection, maybe kidney stones, but try antibiotics first.


Wondered where you were this morning. Hope all turns out well. He must have been in a lot of pain. Hope the antibiotics work and it’s not kidney stones, I believe they’re incredible painful.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Wondered where you were this morning. Hope all turns out well. He must have been in a lot of pain. Hope the antibiotics work and it’s not kidney stones, I believe they’re incredible painful.


I gather men who have them say 'Oh, they’re the most painful thing I've ever had' and women say, 'Hmm, they’re nearly as bad as childbirth'


----------



## gll

So kinda annoyed with today.

As edited in my earlier post I got the date wrong for nurse and its Thursday.

Waited all day for this bath board getting fitted (and was half wondering if the paper work issue would stop it) only to find out delivery was attempted at 2pm and a card was put through the door (or so they said). No one at the door and no card. Maybe they went to the wrong door.
They will be back out on 25th 

I had to phone housing office once again but this time was a little more firm about waiting so long & not getting a return call and not able to wait until next week when whoever was back from holidays. Anyway daughter is now listed as living here properly for paperworks sake. 

Felt like a waste of a day. 1 out of 3 things achieved


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> We got chatting about it and apparently the main symptom pointing to Covid is now extreme fatigue. She said that a lot of people were having negative LFTs and just thinking they had a cold, but the fatigue definitely pointed to Covid and can go on for weeks. They are also seeing people get it more than once in a short time span (@freesia you had it a short while ago methinks?


I did, back in January. This does feel like a cold...snotty nose, stuffy head, itchy eyes etc but the tiredness is the thing. I've been going to bed early (not even reading, which is unheard of), sleeping through and struggling to get up the next day. Even my boss at work commented how tired i looked today (more like hagard as i couldn't face putting make up on!). LFTs are all negative. If this is covid now, how on earth does anyone know they have it? There are so many bugs going around now, i think we've all lost our natural immunity having to wear masks all the time.

@eggyg i hope your PCRs come back negative.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> If this is covid now, how on earth does anyone know they have it?


Well in the governments eyes what does it matter? Seen as it's no longer law to isolate and you are going to have to pay for LFT's there will be many that don't bother testing and even if they do they don't have to isolate so clearly it's not bothered about much to them xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Well in the governments eyes what does it matter? Seen as it's no longer law to isolate and you are going to have to pay for LFT's there will be many that don't bother testing and even if they do they don't have to isolate so clearly it's not bothered about much to them xx


I think we do need to get back to normal at some time. We can't keep isolating and to be honest, when i had it in January, i felt better than i do now with a cold. When we have to start paying for tests, a lot of people may not be able to afford them so may not bother anyway. My hubby has been lucky not to catch it from me as if he is off sick, he doesn't get paid. So many people are in the same boat and can't afford to be off work without pay. At least with the vaccines, any symptoms will hopefully be mild.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

freesia said:


> I think we do need to get back to normal at some time.


Everyone agrees with that, though many would suggest some slightly modified "normal" would make sense. We could look at improving air quality in the same sort of way we improved water quality for previous infectious diseases, for example. Or encourage wearing masks when you feel bad (and don't go into the office!).

We could have tried to improve things (maybe support people who're sick so they feel able to stay off work, improve air quality in public buildings, etc.), but instead we seem to be going for the "let's pretend it's 2019 and there's nothing to worry about" approach, during winter.

Maybe it'll work out OK. I think probably it will, at least for a few months. (I think there's a plausible argument that Omicron (especially BA.2) spreads so easily that there's no practical way to constrain it. Even so, improving air quality would be a benefit for lots of reasons.)


----------



## freesia

I agree there are lots of things that could have been done though all these cost money. Some companies are struggling and are unable to afford to make changes. All we can do is our best to minimise any risk. I think my cold was caught by sitting opposite 6yr olds who have been sneezing over me. My usual natural immunity has been weakened over the last two years.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today
Am I first here today?  looks like it
have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7

Wife had a minor melt down yesterday evening. Out of the blue she felt we had had intruders damaging her stuff. This time it was a bit of rubber in her little camera that she had locked away somewhere. She knew it had been damaged by an intruder. She was visibly frightened and shaken. I investigated and of course everything was fine. No intruders. No damage!!!. She did settle back down quite quickly as I reassured her. Normally things would escalate rapidly into much worse darker waters for her but thankfully, this time, things quietened down. She was very clingy all evening after that incident. It all just wears me out and saddens me deeply. Even today I am knackered from, and disturbed by the goings on. I can never relax as these things come randomly out of nowhere. But I feel for her as she is in a constant state of fear and wariness. Sad.

I thought I had an appointment at the hospital today. My mistake, it's next week.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to

@goodybags I would have been first if I hadn't rattled on so. Sigh not even  5.2 and now not even first up. What a way to start the day sigh


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

Interesting set of readings for me post Zumba yesterday. Significant uptick at one hour post and that stayed the case all the way through until bed with a score of 9 last thing at night which is unheard of. 
Was a bit concerned that would result in a high reading this morning but those fears were unfounded:

5.9 

Barely any sleep last night however. 

I’m getting awful nightmares which are a mix of images, sounds and scents clearly coming from the part of my brain dealing with the PTSD and overlayed on that is a general set of recurring images which I’ve had periodically in dreams for as long as I can remember going back to late teens (which might also be trauma related too I guess). 

One plus point from yesterday is I know my start time for the hall marathon! I’m in the last, i.e. the slowest, starting wave “Diamond” and it’s full of people who are going to walk and party so I’m actually looking forward to it more now too! 

@Grannylorraine Are you Diamond or are you up there in Cheetah or Lightning?!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today.

Had a super weird thing yesterday where I kept feeling like I was having hypos at various intervals throughout the day but every time I checked, levels were fine (5s/6s most of the time, lowest was 4.5 which is still fine!)

Rather confused as to why that is and it was super annoying!

Then the gears in my car decided to stop working so wasn’t too pleased about that either  

Still today’s a new day…hope you all have a good one


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A completely flat line all night....albeit in the 10s despite correction. Woke this morning to 11.6. This cold is really taking its toll on levels now.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.7 here.

Had a hearing appointment yesterday and got to try out some top of the range hearing aids - wow! I’ll be in my office doing some maths today, to see if I can afford them.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.5 on the metre as sensor finished yesterday and I didn’t put a new one on. I’m trying to sync with my holidays. Going away 6 weeks this Friday and want to put a new sensor on the day we leave as we’re away for two weeks, if that makes sense. So next time I’ll move it on another day. I really missed it though, will pop a new one on after brekkie. 

I have glad tidings, we have tested negative for Covid. “Just”  another cold then, this cough is annoying me big style. I’m going for the big monthly shop today, I just know I’ll end up having a coughing fit as the slightest thing is setting me off. Smells, a draught, talking or because there’s a Y in the day! Think I’ll have to forego the mascara today, I’ll probably end up looking like Alice Cooper on a bad day! ( Younger forum members may have to Google!)

Have a wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.7 here.
> 
> Had a hearing appointment yesterday and got to try out some top of the range hearing aids - wow! I’ll be in my office doing some maths today, to see if I can afford them.


Both my folks have NHS hearing aids in one ear and they’re fantastic. 
They’ve got different types but they’re both tiny, pretty much invisible and linked to phone apps which enable them to change settings on the fly. 
They were amazed that they’re available on the NHS so don’t rule out what they can provide without at least looking at them first.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 4'5 today. 

I had a mild hypo yesterday after a walk. I felt sweaty and with a bit of a headache, and I thought it probably was nothing, but I'm glad I checked anyway. 


sg295 said:


> feeling like I was having hypos at various intervals throughout the day but every time I checked, levels were fine (5s/6s most of the time


That's what I get most of the time I feel hypo. Not that I feel usually hypo at 6, but sometimes I think I have symptoms and then my numbers are normal. I was almost happy yesterday when the hypo was true!

Yesterday I started training at work to do more "front of house" jobs, ie taking orders and such, apart from my usual food running.  This job is less physical and I wouldn't be in the kitchen too much, so avoid temptations of eating bread and all the leftovers! On the other hand, it's more stressful and diabetes wise, I feel less free to finger prick or snack, because I would stay on sight of the customers most of the time. I think Libre would be quite convenient for that, no need to wash my hands so I could scan anytime and only need to disappear when I'm going low.


----------



## rayray119

well i when i checked everything was checked at 5 this morning i was 9.1 when i proberry got up i was 10.4 can i go with 9.1 instead.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.7 here. Last night I was in the 4s at bedtime, and really didn’t fancy eating, so I decided to experiment and not take my night time basal. I’ve been meaning to try it for a while, because 2 units have me hovering along the top of the red, or just dipping in and out all night, the hospital clinic said I ought to reduce it , and so I was wondering if it made any difference anyway. So the answer is obviously it does make a difference, I had a curving upward line all night.
OH is feeling much better, I think the antibiotics are kicking in already, so it looks like it is a kidney infection, and not stones. Just shows how important face to face appointments with GPs still are. The out of hours doctor was useful in eliminating what it wasn’t, but  was uncertain what it was, over the phone. Once he’d been prodded and had his wee tested, it was clear it was a kidney problem.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning and Wordle in 2. 

Dez


----------



## gll

morning everyone
Had a massive sleep and woke up on 11.7 in the early hours. Not a bad number for my normal but already has been destroyed.

Going to visit my sis in law later on for a coffee and catch up. No appointments or phonecalls to wait for.

Wordle I got in 3 today.

So many peeps not having the most awesome of days. Hope life is a bit easier on you today and if you are on unwell, feel better soon. Wish I could give you all a huge hug if you need one x


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.8 this morning and Wordle in 2.
> 
> Dez





gll said:


> Wordle I got in 3 today.


I hate some people! I managed it in 6, but I was dicing with failure having got all but the first letter right on go 4., I could think of 3 words that would have fitted into the two remaining goes, luckily I chose the right one at the last gasp.


----------



## Lanny

07:59 BS 6.2 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Woke up with a jerk after a weird nightmare dream of the old days/nights working at the restaurant during lunch that just didn’t make sense: dreams rarely do! Back in the day we opened for lunch Mon to Fri 12:00 to 14:00 before opening in the evening again at 5pm so, we all hated having to wait for latecomers, restaurant doors locked at 13:45 & only takeaway after that who stayed still eating after 2pm as that meant a shorter nap in the afternoon: most people knew the cut off time & most days they were in by 13:45 & still eating past 2pm & I”d always thought that our lunch opening times were too early as most working people have their lunch hour at 1pm! But, anyway, I was dreaming about one nightmare lunchtime when for some inexplicable dream reason the doors weren’t locked & of, course people kept coming in to disturb the staff’s breakfast/lunch after lunch service: it was for most of us our first meal of the day after working lunch on empty stomachs; I HATED having to get up at 11am to get to work by 11:30 to vacuum the restaurant before opening at noon after working till midnight the previous night so, I was always STARVING by 13:45 when the tables are laid for the staff meal! With people still coming in the restaurant both sets of waiting & kitchen staff didn’t get to eat peacefully needing to keep jumping up & down from our food to serve customers! AND there was a new chef that cooked the staff meal! It was some kind of very sticky, sweet sausages that I HAD to eat, starving, & guessed the extra bolus for, & ate it: almost every lunch service there’s an element of jumping up & down eating & serving customers which isn’t very conducive to the digestion but, this was ridiculous! THEN, it turned out that the new chef had used artificial sweeteners to cook our staff meal & I collapsed from all the extra insulin I didn’t need: it started with me not being able to see the time on my watch, too stupid from hypo lack of reasoning to see that as a danger sign & got the iPhone out from my pocket to ask Siri “what time is it?”, which by the way was 9pm in dream reasoning that never makes sense, & blacked out to wake up to staff & customers trying to force down some coke down my throat! I woke up at that point & my heart rate was going through the roof which took a while to calm down before I tested: I was worried about dreaming going hypo, which I’ve never done before, because I was actually going hypo; SO relieved to find that’s not the case!

I’ve had a bit of time to think now especially, with all this 1 finger typing of this post, & I’m SO relieved NOT to be working in the restaurant business anymore as I think it would just be impossible now on insulin! I worked 10 years while on blood sugar lowering tablets, Novonorm I forget what the generic name it goes by now, & that was hard but, doable as I did it! It was only about a year after the restaurant was closed that I made the switch to insulin & it’s just impossible to have SUCH uncertainty of meal times, sometimes SO busy the staff ended up taking home takeaways at the end of the night as it was just too busy to eat at all, didn’t happen ofter but, on nights of special days that everybody else gets off & not us!


----------



## SueEK

Just snuck into the 6s today with a 6.9. Hair done and now isolating. PCR test arriving today to be done Saturday and go back via courier. 
@Bloden and @ColinUK interesting about the hearing aids, let us know how you get on as it seems I may be looking into them!!
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> I hate some people! I managed it in 6, but I was dicing with failure having got all but the first letter right on go 4., I could think of 3 words that would have fitted into the two remaining goes, luckily I chose the right one at the last gasp.


Won’t tell you I got it in three today as well then. 
And Heardle in two I think. 

Given up on Worldle and Jewdle.


----------



## gll

Robin said:


> I hate some people! I managed it in 6, but I was dicing with failure having got all but the first letter right on go 4., I could think of 3 words that would have fitted into the two remaining goes, luckily I chose the right one at the last gasp.


I have no sympathy, its all your lots fault that I play it anyway


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.4 for me today xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Interesting set of readings for me post Zumba yesterday. Significant uptick at one hour post and that stayed the case all the way through until bed with a score of 9 last thing at night which is unheard of.
> Was a bit concerned that would result in a high reading this morning but those fears were unfounded:
> 
> 5.9
> 
> Barely any sleep last night however.
> 
> I’m getting awful nightmares which are a mix of images, sounds and scents clearly coming from the part of my brain dealing with the PTSD and overlayed on that is a general set of recurring images which I’ve had periodically in dreams for as long as I can remember going back to late teens (which might also be trauma related too I guess).
> 
> One plus point from yesterday is I know my start time for the hall marathon! I’m in the last, i.e. the slowest, starting wave “Diamond” and it’s full of people who are going to walk and party so I’m actually looking forward to it more now too!
> 
> @Grannylorraine Are you Diamond or are you up there in Cheetah or Lightning?!


Hi Colin

I am a diamond as well, although probably more of a rough diamond seeing as I was born and bred in Romford, before moving to Grays 5 years ago.  

Hopefully I will get to meet with you along with all the other diamonds, although I have my foot in two camps at the moment, the yellow sweatbands and the Team Tommy's who I am raising money for as my daughter had a miscarriage in the past.

At least you don't have to worry about trains being cancelled or having to take a slightly different route due to engineering work, bag drop etc.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.  Grey day and a score of 5.8. Overslept. Think it was the excitement of having my septic tank pumped out yesterday (although it may have been the grass mowing)! My kind old contractor came despite being on chemo and radiotherapy and still managed not only to do the job but to make me laugh like a drain. Quite humbling when compared to my moaning about dietary restrictions.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.9 this morning, other than the usual nothing much going on today, should have been taking mum for another blood test, but the nurse told us to cancel it as too soon after the blood test on 5th on March and couldn't understand why the other practice nurse wanted her to have another blood test so soon.  We know why they are having her blood tested, because they have upped her blood pressure medication and she already had decreased kidney function which they like to keep an eye one, but this nurse said leave it 3 months before having another blood test.


----------



## RirisR

Good morning a straight 7 for me today gone really gloomy here
chickenpox doing the rounds as if Covid wasnt enough ...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Well yesterday didn't go as planned. I had just done a lateral flow test to make sure I was ok for my eye screening when a loud thump came from the bathroom. Daughter collapsed on floor and incoherent. When she came round a bit it turned out she had blacked out and banged her ribs on the side of the bath. As she was walking wounded by this stage we took her to A and E. Five hours later we're back home, ribs bruised not broken and various tests not showing any obvious reason.

I'm sure she's OK but let's see what today brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Quizzical

5.8 this morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, grey and threatening this morning, though the forecast says it will be sunny this afternoon.  So maybe a walk hopefully.

6.1 this morning and I will take that after all the awful readings for the past few weeks.

Still shattered though.  Fell asleep on the sofa at 6pm for 1.5 hours before cooking dinner And ready for bed again at11pm.  Slept through to 09:30. 

Sounds like everyone had a troubled day yesterday.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Well, another hypo this morning. I started the day on a lowish BG and had extra carbs at breakfast but it happened anyway after a bit of running at work. I very rarely go hypo but last time was like that, 2 in 2 consecutive days. I have to put Jelly babies in my shopping list!

By the way, is it normal that I feel worse after treating the hypo than when I am having it?


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> I hate some people! I managed it in 6, but I was dicing with failure having got all but the first letter right on go 4., I could think of 3 words that would have fitted into the two remaining goes, luckily I chose the right one at the last gasp.


Same here but I got it in 5, so not totally down to the line, but that first letter had so many options I could easily have dipped out completely. Luck of the drw on that one. Got Quordle in 7 which I felt was pretty good and Octordle with 2 lives left. Really liking the multiples and Octordle has an unlimited option as well as the daily one....Not taking any responsibility for anyone investigating that and losing hours of their lives!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all.  8.3 @ 6.30am could have been worse I suppose. Yesterday was better. 7.6


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> By the way, is it normal that I feel worse after treating the hypo than when I am having it?


Yes, it often is the case for me. I think it is the stress hormones released when the body registers that BG levels are low, so whilst the BG levels might not be particularly debilitating in themselves and come up quite quickly when we take our hypo treatment, our bodies are still experiencing the response to those stress hormones, which take time to dissipate.


----------



## Lanny

Well! It turns out that my nightmare had a reason as within the last few hours I’ve been heading of hypos every hour, twice now, after eating breakfast that needed 1 JB & 1 chocolate fudge brownie cookie. The basal I put down -2 but, there’s another 90 minutes of active NR left & I’m just waiting as long as I can stand before guzzling down a second cookie: just had my 2nd JB; I should have more food but, I’m pretty stuffed! I’m getting awfully thirsty from the JB’s & cookies, though!! 

SOMETHING is up today & I’ll have to be ultra conservative with the bolus today! 

Right! Cookie time! Green Puking emoji! Because my mouth tastes sour, JB, & sweet, cookie!


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> I am a diamond as well, although probably more of a rough diamond seeing as I was born and bred in Romford, before moving to Grays 5 years ago.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to meet with you along with all the other diamonds, although I have my foot in two camps at the moment, the yellow sweatbands and the Team Tommy's who I am raising money for as my daughter had a miscarriage in the past.
> 
> At least you don't have to worry about trains being cancelled or having to take a slightly different route due to engineering work, bag drop etc.


I’ve got my yellow sweatbands! 

And no I don’t have any transport headaches to contend with! 
I’ll probably use the bag drop though (keys, long sleeved top, water etc) but other than that I’m pretty much expecting to just head down to Diamondtown under my own steam. 

Romford produced such gems though. Who can forget that beautiful fountain in the shopping Center, or the Dolphin swimming pool with wave machine, or the beer!


----------



## ColinUK

Martin.A said:


> Horrible morning here - cold, wet and windy. Complete contrast to yesterday when I spent a pleasant afternoon in the sunshine cutting the grass front & back and doing some general tidying up in the garden. Just to add to the gloom I had a rare 6.0 this morning, only the second time this year I've been above 5-point-something. Just to be sure I did a second test on the other hand and it was 6.1, so 6.0 it is then.
> 
> Had a lovely meal for our youngest's birthday yesterday evening, out of town at our favourite country pub. Superb food and service. For once I had a starter - Chicken, Chorizo & Manchego Croquettes, Smoked Paprika & Piquillo Pepper Sauce - and followed that with Pan-roasted Chicken Supreme, Garlic & Thyme Fondant Potato, Sautéed Spinach, Pink Paris Mushroom, White Wine & Truffle Cream Sauce and a side salad. The fondant potato was the only thing that took me off-diet. Skipped dessert, of course, but did have a piece of his birthday cake (homemade) when we got home.
> 
> My wife is looking to change her 10-year-old car for a new one. No 1 choice is an Audi A1 but would you believe she was told that there's a 9-month waiting list for a new one? Now looking for a low-mileage used one instead, even though one of those would actually cost more than a new one. Crazy times.
> 
> @Gwynn - hope you have a calmer day today.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone - weather permitting.
> 
> Martin


Is she considering electric or hybrid? Mum just got a new hybrid Suzuki Swift and is sort of regretting now not going full electric.


----------



## Lanny

Here’s a thought! Just managed to get both pills & tresiba back to 11:00 this morning: moving pills back earlier & tresiba back later! Could it be all that pretty quick moving of times around these last few days when getting my body clock back to a normal ish day? But, I definitely did not take tresiba earlier than 24 hours apart & delayed taking it! 

It’s food for thought & I’ll have to keep an eye on changing things in the future:  need more info; but, maybe DO NOT change things SO fast in future?


----------



## rebrascora

It was 7.2 for me much earlier this morning. I was battling highs again all yesterday afternoon and evening despite not straying off diet but I'm resolutely refusing to increase my daytime Levemir beyond 26 units. I haven't walked or run since Sunday though and I know that will help so I need to get my act together and get on with that. Struggling for motivation when there are so many other things I need to be doing the minute I walk out of the door. TIR is down to 84% for the past 7 days which I am not happy about but at least only 2% hypo so I suppose that is a silver lining. Must get to the shops today for chicken food, GG food, cat food and Barbara food... Thankfully the bees are out there foraging for themselves, so don't need to worry about feeding them. My apricot tree is helping to do that...
Gave it a good prune last summer and it has really benefitted from it. Should get a lot of fruit this year as the bees have been all over it. Fingers crossed we don't get any really bad late frosts to damage the blossoms as they are setting. Looks so bare at the moment but that whole wall will be green with leaves in 3-4  months time with apricots the size and colour of oranges peeking through here and there. Feels like spring when the sun is shining and it is buzzing with bees!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Same here but I got it in 5, so not totally down to the line, but that first letter had so many options I could easily have dipped out completely. Luck of the drw on that one. Got Quordle in 7 which I felt was pretty good and Octordle with 2 lives left. Really liking the multiples and Octordle has an unlimited option as well as the daily one....Not taking any responsibility for anyone investigating that and losing hours of their lives!


My sister tried to get me hooked on Quordle, but I resisted, deciding after trying it that it took too long, (though maybe I’m just slow) and I'm already hooked on Globle, which my son introduced me to. I have to sit there with an Atlas open on another tab though, my Geography is dire, especially when it gets bogged down in all those tiny islands in the Caribbean. I’ve no idea which ones are closer to which.


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> Yes, it often is the case for me. I think it is the stress hormones released when the body registers that BG levels are low, so whilst the BG levels might not be particularly debilitating in themselves and come up quite quickly when we take our hypo treatment, our bodies are still experiencing the response to those stress hormones, which take time to dissipate.


Thanks. I don't know about the stress hormones in my body but my mind does get a bit stressed when I see the number in my meter 

Another question, not too serious. What do you guys do when you are waiting the 10-15 mins before checking your BG again? Assuming it's a mild hypo and you are not feeling too bad, do you sit and stare at the wall? Check your phone for distraction? Keep moving around, but not too fast?


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Both my folks have NHS hearing aids in one ear and they’re fantastic.
> They’ve got different types but they’re both tiny, pretty much invisible and linked to phone apps which enable them to change settings on the fly.
> They were amazed that they’re available on the NHS so don’t rule out what they can provide without at least looking at them first.


My daughter has been wearing hearing aids since she was 25 but 4 years ago had surgery on one ear to correct her hearing and it was fantastic she got back to 90% in that ear but now she is struggling with the hearing aid in the other ear so has managed to get the surgery to have that one done as well. It was a difficult decision as she was told if it was not successful then her hearing couldn't be corrected by hearing aids. Anyway she now things it will be worth having the other one done with still many years left of working life which is where she is now struggling having a public facing role.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> It was 7.2 for me much earlier this morning. I was battling highs again all yesterday afternoon and evening despite not straying off diet but I'm resolutely refusing to increase my daytime Levemir beyond 26 units. I haven't walked or run since Sunday though and I know that will help so I need to get my act together and get on with that. Struggling for motivation when there are so many other things I need to be doing the minute I walk out of the door. TIR is down to 84% for the past 7 days which I am not happy about but at least only 2% hypo so I suppose that is a silver lining. Must get to the shops today for chicken food, GG food, cat food and Barbara food... Thankfully the bees are out there foraging for themselves, so don't need to worry about feeding them. My apricot tree is helping to do that...View attachment 20327
> Gave it a good prune last summer and it has really benefitted from it. Should get a lot of fruit this year as the bees have been all over it. Fingers crossed we don't get any really bad late frosts to damage the blossoms as they are setting. Looks so bare at the moment but that whole wall will be green with leaves in 3-4  months time with apricots the size and colour of oranges peeking through here and there. Feels like spring when the sun is shining and it is buzzing with bees!


That’s a beautiful tree!


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> Another question, not too serious. What do you guys do when you are waiting the 10-15 mins before checking your BG again? Assuming it's a mild hypo and you are not feeling too bad, do you sit and stare at the wall? Check your phone for distraction? Keep moving around, but not too fast?


I've tried to learn myself to sit down and wait until my levels are fine before I get on the move again due to prolonging hypo's by continuing and using the glucose that I was shoveling down my throat so it wasn't doing any good xx


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Thanks. I don't know about the stress hormones in my body but my mind does get a bit stressed when I see the number in my meter
> 
> Another question, not too serious. What do you guys do when you are waiting the 10-15 mins before checking your BG again? Assuming it's a mild hypo and you are not feeling too bad, do you sit and stare at the wall? Check your phone for distraction? Keep moving around, but not too fast?


It's only really bad ones where I have to sit down... either bad because they are low or bad because of the rate of fall being very fast, otherwise I continue what I am doing, usually mucking out the horses since the steep walk up the hill to the stables can set my levels dropping and then sweeping and shovelling can just drop me a bit too far. Or if I am out walking, I just continue to walk. It may sound a bit weird but if I am out on my own walking after dark.... which I frequently do....and I have a bad one, I don't like to sit down somewhere in case it overwhelms me, so I continue to walk and recite my mathematical tables to myself like you did at infant school ie 1 2 is 2, 2 2s are 4 3 2s are 6, 4 2s are 8 etc to assess how well my brain in functioning. If I am struggling with my 3-6x table in that 15 minute spell I know that I probably need a couple of JBs more, if I can comfortably make it all the way to 12, then I am probably safe on what I have had.  If I can't manage 2x table I guess I would need to call an ambulance  assuming I can manage to operate my phone by that stage! So far that rule of thumb works pretty well for me and haven't needed to resort to the final option, although I have had a couple of marginally dodgy moments when sight was deteriorating but could still manage 3xtable at a good yomp pace whilst chewing extra JBs.


----------



## janw

ooh a 5.3 this morning, goodness me!
Had my eyes checked and tested yesterday, all is good with healthy eyes and good vision (20-20 with glasses on), cataracts not a problem, only when I can't read the 4th line up will it be time to to consider surgery and I can still pick out some letters from bottom line. Need new glasses (varifocals with anti-glare and reactive lenses) so that put me back a pretty penny ... sob. I don't need to be seen for 2 years as per normal, so that's fine. I also got them to recheck the lenses positions as I felt the old ones were slightly off centre, so the assistant sorted that out for me. New ones will be ready in two weeks, so have the fitting appointment made.
Went to coffee morning, then nipped to shop for bread for hubby and son - raining on and off today, so happy to use the car, but will have to go practice in our "new" one ready for when this old one goes bye-bye in 10 days  I want to keep it until MOT runs out in August, but hubby now saying no .... even with me saying I'd pay for the insurance renewal. Can't blinking win with that man at times ... moan over!
Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> @Bloden and @ColinUK interesting about the hearing aids, let us know how you get on as it seems I may be looking into them!!
> Have a good day everyone xx


Try the nhs aids first @SueEK - they’re free! I didn’t get on with them at all, but you might find they’re fine (my best mate’s dad likes them).


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> That’s a beautiful tree!


Thanks .
Will post an updated photo when it's not so "naked" and has it's leaves and hopefully fruit. Should have chosen a sunny day to photograph it rather than today with it being rather overcast but the blossoms will be dropping soon.
It is probably my most successful gardening achievement. Never dreamed it would ever get fruit on it let alone massive juicy ones (apricots normally being small and dry) when I planted it..... and it was just a cheapy Lidl special about 7 years ago. Doesn't suffer aphids or any other pests.... just a really easy, no fuss fruit tree... why can't all plants be like that?? 
I will say that You Tube is a wonderful resource for pruning tutorials!!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Both my folks have NHS hearing aids in one ear and they’re fantastic.
> They’ve got different types but they’re both tiny, pretty much invisible and linked to phone apps which enable them to change settings on the fly.
> They were amazed that they’re available on the NHS so don’t rule out what they can provide without at least looking at them first.


Not in Wales, unfortunately.  I’ve asked nhs Cymru for sophistication, but bog-standard is the only style available here.


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> if I am out on my own walking after dark.... which I frequently do....and I have a bad one, I don't like to sit down somewhere in case it overwhelms me


I can understand that. I sat down once, 10 minutes walk away from home (in daylight, so not that bad) but didn't wait much because I only wanted to get home where I would be comfortable to treat of needed and relax. Plus, it was very cold and didn't know if I would get blood out my fingers!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Not in Wales, unfortunately.  I’ve asked nhs Cymru for sophistication, but bog-standard is the only style available here.


Ear trumpets?


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Ear trumpets?


Toilet rolls squashed at one end, more like.


----------



## sg295

I’ve had one of my what I call ‘hypo days’ today.

Breakfast…hypo. 
Lunch…hypo.

With no reason or rhyme to it!

Did my usual ratio for breakfast…nope.
Changed my ratio down slightly for lunch…nope.

So annoying!


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Toilet rolls squashed at one end, more like.


Druidic ram's horns, of course. Freely available so that one can hear the bards.


----------



## sg295

sg295 said:


> I’ve had one of my what I call ‘hypo days’ today.
> 
> Breakfast…hypo.
> Lunch…hypo.
> 
> With no reason or rhyme to it!
> 
> Did my usual ratio for breakfast…nope.
> Changed my ratio down slightly for lunch…nope.
> 
> So annoying!


Update:

Honestly can’t win today…

A bit naughty but I thought I’d put off injecting after dinner for a bit to avoid another hypo…

Now I’ve had a big old spike well into the double figures…I’m done with today


----------



## Lanny

Finally this exhausting day is over as my BS is stabilised & I’m calling it a day!  Only ate twice today & had 2 JB’s & 2 cookies just over an hour & then just over another hour after breakfast!

Then, had a late lunch, all that horrid sour & sweet taste in my mouth took time to dissipate despite copious amounts of water, on BS 7.7 with -12 NR, ultra ultra conservative I thought: had decided -10 but, some instinct to go even lower at the last minute with the needle in me & I dialled it down a further 2 to 24 units, usual lunch NR is 36 units; just as well as I checked about 90 minutes after & BS was 7.1! So, had cup of tea & half a cookie for the next 2.5 hours of NR!

Finished up after all the bolus at 19:23 BS 7.3 & I’m going to bed! 

Let’s see what tomorrow brings? I’ll go even more ultra ultra ultra conservative with NR doses as I’m absolutely sick of tesco’s chocolate fudge brownie cookies after eating 2.5 of them today! Sorry tesco, it’s not your fault but, another Green Puking emoji!


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> Morning all, 9.7 here. Last night I was in the 4s at bedtime, and really didn’t fancy eating, so I decided to experiment and not take my night time basal. I’ve been meaning to try it for a while, because 2 units have me hovering along the top of the red, or just dipping in and out all night, the hospital clinic said I ought to reduce it , and so I was wondering if it made any difference anyway. So the answer is obviously it does make a difference, I had a curving upward line all night.
> OH is feeling much better, I think the antibiotics are kicking in already, so it looks like it is a kidney infection, and not stones. Just shows how important face to face appointments with GPs still are. The out of hours doctor was useful in eliminating what it wasn’t, but  was uncertain what it was, over the phone. Once he’d been prodded and had his wee tested, it was clear it was a kidney problem.


my telephone apoimennt before dangerous led the doctor diagnosing me with a throat infection a few days letter I have been rushed into hospital. so yes I agree with the importance of face to face appointments


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 7.5  Happy with that as pretty much what I went to bed on! Phew!

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Top of the morning to you on St. Patrick’s Day & here’s the lovely Danny Boy & Londonderry Air:-






For those that don’t know:- The tune The Londonderry Air is centuries old who a blind harpist from Limavady in the County of Londonderry played it in at a festival in Belfast so, was heard by & included in a well known book of Irish melodies at the end of the 19th. Century. The words of the song Danny Boy were written by an English Reverent after the 1st World War about the loss of his son in the war!

It’s an anthem because it’s used in the Commonwealth Games!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning

Worldle in 4
Heardle in 1! 

And now back to dozing for an hour or so before gym. 

Catch up with you all in a bit.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 today. Roofers coming to replace slates lost in recent gales. Busy, busy...Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Wow I am so late up posting this morning. Anyway BG 5.1 the big tease

Nothing planned for today....

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Bang on 6.0 for me today.

Let’s hope today won’t be another string of hypos!

Have a good day


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 on this frosty morning. Up with the larks, it’s taken me ages catching up on yesterday’s posts!

Had a rubbish night, I feel like poo! Coughing, restless legs, hot and Mr Eggy’s snoring. Ugh! Luckily I’ve no where to go and no people to see today.

Talking of Wordle, I’ve started choosing my starter word from the next page of the book I’m reading. First five letter word I come across. No cheating.  Been doing it for about a week or so and it’s thrown up some interesting words and so quite often I don’t get any letters at all on my first go. But it does eliminate five letters. It’s interesting and keeps me on my toes. How do you all pick your starter word? Same one every time? Always have a particular letter in it? Two vowels? I got yesterday’s in five, it took Mr Eggy 6 and eldest daughter didn’t get it at all, although she had the last three letters from line three!

Anyways, have a great day if you can, I’ll mostly be ironing, de jointing a chicken and making a chicken stock and having a nana nap! 

Oh and here’s Phinn the pheasant, he came right up to the door this morning, he’s getting cheeky! And he’s very noisy this morning, shouting on his woman friends!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.2

Yesterday I met the other diabetic in the same school as me. Only found out because he saw me scanning the Libre and he said “I didn’t like the Libre, I found it uncomfortable”


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.6 here.

Wow, there’s a ground frost! Hopefully the sun will have warmed the garden up for me before I go out there with my shovel later. 

Talking of brownies (sorry @Lanny), there’s a new shop in my village that just sells brownies - I was given a freebie if I agreed to “leave a review” hahaha. I’m laughing coz she took me for someone that dabbles online. Anyway, the brownie was pretty disgusting - super-sweet but not chocolaty at all. Ugh. I’d best not leave a review then!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Morning everyone! 5'8 today. 

Last week I went to see Wicked, the musical, and I am now in this stage of listening to the songs and have them playing in my mind all day haha.

 "Loathing, unadulterated loathing, for your face, your voice, your clothing..."


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. It’s not raining! I don’t think it stopped all yesterday.
I always start with Audio, @eggy, it deals with most of the vowels, and then I choose something with an E in it for my next go, along with any Ive got right,  if I think I need another vowel. I’m not sure it’s a good strategy, I often seem to get stuck with 4 letters correct and too big a choice of words.


----------



## SueEK

How lovely to see Nazanin back on British turf, so happy for the family .
7.4 today, must have been something carby hiding in my chicken salad 
Spent the day cleaning yesterday, including the fridge and scrubbing the bottom of our wheat coloured sofa in the dining room. The dog comes in from the garden and rubs herself along it and it looked filthy. Not looking too bad but will need to do it again today. So lounge and hall cleaning today, such fun but keeps me busy!
Have a good day all x


----------



## rayray119

8.4 beter the last few days it does seem like like i do raise in morning but so perhaps dawn pahreom weather hen my corrections not working before


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me

Good job I cleaned the bathroom yesterday seen as I've done something to my chest and everything I do makes it agony, can't breathe too deeply, can't twist, can't put my arm across my body etc, urgh! xx


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 13 for me

Had nurse phonecall.
She wants me to go back onto 10mg empagliflozin and calling back Monday. Not sure if you all saw my other post but I have been retaining fluid and BP is up (in line with fluid retention). Anyway I've to drop back down and see if fluid and BP improve any over the weekend indicating it is the higher dose empag causing the issues. She mentioned that we are at the end of primary care solutions and will see on Monday where things are at.

She also arranged a face to face GP appointment for my daughter who has huge anxiety issues with over the phone ones and needs a medication review and general chat about stuff. They are also speaking to their mental health guy on Monday to see if he will zoom with her about anxiety issues or refer her to pain clinic mental health team.

Not all ideal but its steps in the right direction.

Yesterday was good to get out to see family. Ended up going for a run to argos to get a new hot water dispenser thing after talking about it over in the thread about energy saving. Its has many cups of coffee in its future 

Wordle in 3 today 

@Lily123 Hope you make a friend in school who "gets it".


----------



## rebrascora

Happy St Patrick's day. @Lanny You set me trawling You Tube and I found this version which really touched my heart.... What a voice!!





5.3 for me this morning but lots of corrections before bed although I decided to make them worthwhile and have some rum raisin and nutty chocolate and add a couple of units onto the correction to deal with it! Sick of being good, diet wise and levels still being high so thought I would give them something to be high about!! Managed to keep it in single figures, so it looks like new Type 1 diabetes diet is rum and raisin and nut chocolate for me.   That slippery slope is calling!!

Wordle in 4 this morning.
@eggyg I like to start with a "smile" most days. It just seems to be a good way to start the day!   Sometimes I escalate it and use laugh or I go for words with just one vowel to try to include or rule out as many consonants as possible as those can usually give you more of a clue to the word than vowels, especially if you get the first letter. I also like to use a word with an H early on as that has limited letters it pairs with so can give you a bit of help if it is there.
I quite like your random starting word generator system of obtaining it from the page of the book you are reading. That is quite a neat idea!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.5 for me.

Currently in the garden. I can feel the warmth of the sun on the back of my neck. 

All well with the daughter, no more falling over.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## janw

5.8 this morning, happy with that.
Nothing planned for today other than a trip to chemist to get my new spacer.
Had a random phone call from my 3 year old granddaughter yesterday late afternoon. I was a bit concerned as no sound of mummy or daddy in the background and she's waffling on about going to nursery soon, tissue paper down the toilet and daddy coming home from work early.... that bit got me worried hoping all is good with daughter and pregnancy - until I remembered daddy is on night shift this week so would be at home still anyway. After she "rang off" I rang back and daughter answered - she'd been outside at the car re-fixing little ones car seat and daddy was cooking dinner - I think little one had been upstairs. She had been left watching something on mummy's phone, but daughter has no idea how she managed to phone me! lol All's well that ends well.  
Have a good day - and may the luck of the Irish go with you


----------



## rebrascora

janw said:


> 5.8 this morning, happy with that.
> Nothing planned for today other than a trip to chemist to get my new spacer.
> Had a random phone call from my 3 year old granddaughter yesterday late afternoon. I was a bit concerned as no sound of mummy or daddy in the background and she's waffling on about going to nursery soon, tissue paper down the toilet and daddy coming home from work early.... that bit got me worried hoping all is good with daughter and pregnancy - until I remembered daddy is on night shift this week so would be at home still anyway. After she "rang off" I rang back and daughter answered - she'd been outside at the car re-fixing little ones car seat and daddy was cooking dinner - I think little one had been upstairs. She had been left watching something on mummy's phone, but daughter has no idea how she managed to phone me! lol All's well that ends well.
> Have a good day - and may the luck of the Irish go with you


We need a "Phew!" emoji but happy to use a heart instead.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... looks nice out, perhaps hubby can get the lawn cut for the first time since last year.

8.3 which is disappointing.

We have friends who have an electric car, it took them 12 hours to get to Penzance from Hampshire where they live.  They then spent the whole 3 days they were here worrying about where to charge it and the journey home.  Not sure how planet-friendly they are anyway with the lithium batteries with a limited life.  Don't think we are inclined to get one.

@khskel glad to hear your daughter has had no further problems.

@Kaylz hope you feel better soon.

@gll thank goodness you are getting some sensible attention and fingers crossed for Monday for you.


----------



## Ditto

Happy St Pat's Day y'all.  8.7 at 7am. That pheasant though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon all

Been busy at work as given a new project on top of all my other work.  Any 6.7 this morning, no run yesterday as everything was covered in the sand and wasn't sure if it would affect my asthma.  Starting to feel depressed but no idea why, had a terrible sleep as I kept waking up with a pounding heart, trembling and a terrible sense of foreboding and doom.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just realised that I never pressed ENTER to post this morning's reading of 5.3.
These "senior moments" seem to be getting more frequent. Now where did I put those marbles?

Dez


----------



## sg295

Well BG wise today is going slightly better…except for the fact I just managed to stab myself in the thumb with my insulin pen!

Let’s just say it’s definitely stinging a fair bit!


----------



## gll

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Just realised that I never pressed ENTER to post this morning's reading of 5.3.
> These "senior moments" seem to be getting more frequent. Now where did I put those marbles?
> 
> Dez


scatty brain...blame D  gotta be SOME perks to it all


----------



## ColinUK

Yay! 5km done for the first time in ages! 
On the elliptical rather than the road but I’m celebrating nevertheless! 50:06


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i always start wordle with the word "raise". 3 vowels and 2 common letters. I still don't get it sometimes though


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @eggyg i always start wordle with the word "raise". 3 vowels and 2 common letters. I still don't get it sometimes though


@eggyg I tend to start with IOTAS but not all the time.


----------



## Lanny

02:46 BS 6.6 & VERY RELIEVED! Phew! emoji!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday was an EVEN shorter day because I went to bed exhausted just after 14:00 just after lunch! Another low day of heading off a hypo just before lunch! I only had 30 units NR for breakfast & no problems, I thought, & Just about to start thinking of making sandwiches for lunch to surprised by 12:46 BS 4.7 but, with no active bolus! Still it’s some drop from 7.5 to 4.7 & I only had 30 units NR for breakfast! I starting making my 2 ham sandwiches but, felt the hypo racing heart & lightheaded so, opened a full 330ml can of coke & sipped that! Then, as soon as I’d slapped on the ham for one sandwich I ate it before making the 2nd one to eat! I’d only intended to have half the can of coke but, had it all & I dithered about the bolus & the delayed tresiba as I’d forgotten to take it at 11:00. I was finishing off Anthony Horowitz Forever and a Day with all the James Bond tense ending, took my pills but, forgot the tresiba! Just as well really because it gave me the chance to reduce it by another -2! What about the bolus? I had decided to go with 20 NR that was -4 lower than yesterday but, I’d had a full can of coke, not just half as a hypo treatment? I usually add +10 for coke & decided on 26 NR & had 84 tresiba: that’s my menstrual cycle dose now, I thought but, it’s not a cycle! What on earth is going on?

More or less right after eating a great wall of exhaustion just hit me & I was REALLY fighting to stay awake to test as I was still worried about too much insulin? I finally threw in the towel about an hour later after being very relieved by 14:12 BS 12.1 & slept!

I thought I might wake up a bit high as I thought 12.1 at 1 hour after was very high from the 4.7 but, I woke in target range!

Just finished eating breakfast & I decided to go with 20 NR & see how that goes? 

As to finally finishing off the last batch of 4 James Bond books I’ve discovered the exact time window of kindle returns is 14 days as I checked on 15/03/22 when I was about to start Forever and a Day when all the books I’d bought since 01/03/22 were returnable but, from 28/02/22 & earlier were not. So, I took my time to read it!  So, there you go you need never be stuck with either an audible or kindle book you don’t like: you have a full year to return audible books; a very short 14 days to return kindle books but, that’s PLENTY of time for me to read it IF I only buy when I intend to read it instead of leaving it in my library & forget about it!

As to the book itself:- It was a prequel to Casino Royale with the death of 007 & M deciding to fast track James Bond’s training as a double 0 by giving him his second assassination just 2 weeks after his first: thereby getting the required 2 assassinations to promote him as a double 0 agent; the death of 007 only left 1 active 0011 agent as 008 was still injured from his last assignment! James Bond got his promotion & was offered the 009 designation but, turned it down & decided to keep the 007 number in memory of the man he knew & had liked as a friend to continue flying the flag for both of them. His first assignment as a double 0 agent is to find out who killed the previous 007?

I really like Anthony Horowitz Trigger Mortis as it was every bit as fast paced as Ian Fleming but, Forever and a Day was a bit slow to start but, once it did start it was very good with a twist at the end that I didn’t see coming. I enjoyed it quite a bit: not quite as good as Trigger Mortis; but, being a prequel it’s already constrained by the known ending as all prequels are!

His next James Bond book is scheduled to be released on 26/05/22 With a Mind to Kill & I’ll try that one too?  Before making up my mind if I like Anthony Horrowitz James Bond?

I decided after reading two of Sophie Hannah Poirot books that I didn’t like them: the Agatha Christie estate hired & endorsed her to write more Poirot books as Matthew Pritchard thought her writing was ver clever; the mysteries are indeed very clever, the first two I read anyway, but, her Poirot just didn’t ring true, for me, & I’d rather stick to Agatha Christie’s Poirot!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## harbottle

First check for a while… 4.8


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today.

Hoping today will be a day without so many hypos in…last couple of days have been rather annoying!

Have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

6.0 for me today and quite pleased with that as it’s another move towards a waking five-something!


----------



## Lanny

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 5.7 today.
> 
> Hoping today will be a day without so many hypos in…last couple of days have been rather annoying!
> 
> Have a good day


We’re both going low these days & it’s EXHAUSTING! A sympathetic  from a fellow low BS sufferer!

If I get breakfast right I can work out my average lunch & dinner doses for some stability back, PLEASE! Two Hands Together Pleading emoji!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 12.5


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I'm with @sg295 with a 5.7. Very glad its Friday.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. a 9.6. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.1 again

Not much planned for today. A shortish walk as it is rather cold and I am tired after yesterdays long walk.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8, happy with that as was 9.1 at bedtime! Curry, rice and most of a homemade garlic naan, started on 5.2 at 6pm and iffed and ahhed before bolusing, obviously didn’t get it quite right but I resisted a bedtime correction and it all worked out in the end. 

Slept better last night, still coughing, Mr Eggy isn’t too bad. We’ve got baby Zara today and it’s going to be sunny and 14 degrees, so we’re borrowing daughter’s car and we’re going to the seaside. Hoping the sea air will clear our chests. It’ll either kill or cure us! 

Have a fab Friday, if you’re able. Hope the weather’s  good where you are.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.8, happy with that as was 9.1 at bedtime! Curry, rice and most of a homemade garlic naan, started on 5.2 at 6pm and iffed and ahhed before bolusing, obviously didn’t get it quite right but I resisted a bedtime correction and it all worked out in the end.
> 
> Slept better last night, still coughing, Mr Eggy isn’t too bad. We’ve got baby Zara today and it’s going to be sunny and 14 degrees, so we’re borrowing daughter’s car and we’re going to the seaside. Hoping the sea air will clear our chests. It’ll either kill or cure us!
> 
> Have a fab Friday, if you’re able. Hope the weather’s  good where you are.


That’s AMAZING after a curry!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.6 here - fed up with these first-thing highs now, so Tresiba’ll be going up a half unit this evening. Not sure what to do about this pump I've been promised - I haven’t had a peep out of the clinic for a while. I’m watching this space...

Have a lovely day at the seaside @eggyg !!!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.5 for me.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks and another exciting day ahead cleaning, my house is going to be spotless lol. Did the lounge and hall yesterday, steamed the floors and got on my hands and knees to do the utility room with a scrubbing brush. Upstairs cleaning today, I’m getting bored with my own text  with such waffle but nothing else to report haha.
Anyhow hope you all have a good day whatever you are up to, at least it is a beautiful day here in Sussex with wall to wall sunshine. X
Oops forgot to mention my reading of 7.1.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Had a jolt yesterday, applied a new sensor, but when I went to start it, I got ‘sensor incompatible with this reader' message. Scratched my head for a bit, then had a lightbulb moment. Checked the box, and realised that underneath the pharmacy label that states 'Libre 2' on it, it’s just an original Libre! The other sensor I got in the same bag is a Libre 2, and so I hadn’t noticed the wrong one when I gave all my stuff my usual cursory glance before I left the pharmacy. Will be having words with them later! In my case, it doesn’t really matter, I dug out my original Libre reader, and it works fine, I just won’t have the alarms for a couple of weeks (and it’s seems to be an accurate one, so worth hanging on to). But it might have been more serious for someone who only has a Libre 2 reader, and doesn’t use a mobile, so I will be pointing that out to the pharmacist later!


----------



## Lanny

At last I SEEM to have gotten breakfast right? I needed mote info so, roughly tested every hour to see what’s going on? First hour BS 16.5, 2nd hour 14.6, 3rd hour 11.6 & just now at 07:48 about 4 hours after Breakfast it’s BS 7.8! Yay!  20 NR seems to be the right dose & I can work out lunch & dinner from that!

I’m noticing that I’m much warmer today: internally warm I mean rather than an external temperature related to how warm the room is; the last 2 days when BS was low I realise now that I was internally cold & VERY COLD yesterday! I’ve had this internal coldness before when going hypo but, forgotten it as I haven’t felt that in quite a while! 

I’ll leave it a couple of hours now before lunch & put in 16 NR plus or minus 2 for what I eat & see how it goes?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 here 

Think I'll be looking to reduce the basal as throughout the day despite reducing bolus doses I'm having to pop a couple of lifts here and there, would be better if I could conduct a proper basal test but sadly I've been advised against it for the last few years which I tend to agree with, the worry being that I may slip back in to my eating disorder which obviously nobody wants but is a strong possibility xx


----------



## rayray119

well when actually up and before back fast was 9.3 but when I  happened to wake up at 6 it was 7.4(probably should have left checking then) so it does seem like I do raise a bit in morning between 6 and 8(but a cuole of other checks before midnight were around 8 and and 9. so it does seem like I am gernally covered in the night. yesterday settled down and seemed to return normal and I didn't see above ten all day(i'm fully aware I may be have been and just didn't see it) and I actually found myself eating between meals(perpherps not always needing to but I wasn't sure which why it was going.


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Here’s a thought? In the last 2 years of lockdown,  & no difference in activty levels, there was no Autumn/Winter difference of insulin compared to Spring/Summer! Am I getting a Spring/Summer drop in insulin now? I have been a little bit more active moving around the house these last few days & Spring is definitely here now with bright sunshiny days!


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone. was 12.2 many many hours ago 

BP this morning 133/89 vs yesterdays 143/94 so an improvement in a just one day on less empagliflozin. I held back taking it yesterday until after I spoke to the nurse as I had a feeling she would want to mess with it.
Didn't notice a massive difference in BG yesterday (the usual rubbish). Did notice a massive difference in trips to the loo (as in more). Kind of already indicating that the higher dose was throwing everything off.
Hopefully over the next few mornings I will further reduce the fluid in my legs with the water tablets and therefore hopefully reduce blood pressure more. 
Then its back to square one with BG...can't win here 

So this morning will be a busy one with lots of epic adventures to the loo 
This afternoon I will be heading over to see my great nephew (he who cheats at animal snap). Feels like weeks since I have seen him. Have missed my cuddles.

Wordle I got in 4 today
heardle i got on the last try although I got the artist on the 2nd bit 

Hugs to all struggling with your dosage. Seems to be a fair few of you <3

Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - wonderful, beautiful, sunny day. Roof fixed yesterday - today the sweep. That's the maintenance up to date and now a good day for washing duvets. Peachy not yet bagged up and it looks as though the mice have been after my broad beans. So not perfection but enough to rejoice. A bit like the morning - BG 5.6. Wishing everyone a happy Friday.


----------



## harbottle

I walked 20k yesterday (To work, around the University, back home, then out to the pub in the city centre and back.) So I'm wondering if that has contributed my low morning reading. (I didn't sleep well, either.)


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.

I have been battling high levels for about a week now with regular corrections throughout the evening and at bedtime needed and staying up late to see how they were working and going to bed at 2-3am and then waking up at 7, so poor sleep, not enough exercise, not eating properly.... just all to pot with a lack of routine.
Got a bit of exercise yesterday afternoon, had an early proper meal of meat and veg, still needed multiple corrections but climbed into bed at 7.10pm on 12.5 with active stacked corrections and immediately slept. Woke up at midnight and again at 3.30am with levels mid 4s so had 10g of rum and raisin and nut chocolate each time (I know that is pretty shocking but enjoyable) and went straight back to sleep and woke up at 6.20am just before my 6.30am Levemir alarm to 4.0.

Thought I would include a photo of my overnight graph because I think it is a thing of beauty.... I know some people might consider it a bit low but I think this is actually a good "normal" level for people to sleep well. I know having to eat through the night isn't ideal and I find it really surprising that the chocolate didn't cause much more of a blip as 10g carbs should have taken me up to 7, so to me it looks like my body sucks that glucose out of my blood straight away as soon as it releases and then stabilizes. I do wonder if I hadn't had the chocolate whether I would have dropped much lower or not. or whether my body just wants to be at that level for good sleep and regulates my BG to keep it there. Looking at the very straight line before I ate the first chocolate, suggests that I wasn't dropping low. 

As a result I will be making time to do a good walk again today, eat properly and reduce my evening Levemir tonight....
It makes such a difference having a really good, long sleep both physically and mentally and BG wise. Hugs to those people struggling to get good sleep. Mine was self imposed to a large extent and I need to be more disciplined, as good sleep improves everything.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 20338
> Dez


The Maestro hits gold again!! Nice one Dez!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> The Maestro hits gold again!! Nice one Dez!


I was quite surprised with that one because I had an unusually long sleep.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 here, but just ate what I wanted yesterday, good job the grandkids Easter eggs were out of reach is all I can say.  Still feeling very fatigued and very low mood.  All I want to do is sleep.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congrats on another HS, please send one to me.
@SueEK - Once you have finished I have plenty of cleaning you can do for me.

Bright and sunny here at the moment, yesterday I had my back door open most of the day.

Have a good Friday everyone - I am off to do Heardle before getting bogged down in work for the rest of the day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.7 for me although testing when up on the finger have 6.4

Well the washing is out on the line and I think the garden beckons

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - and a lovely morning here too!

5.9 at 08:30 with a nice flat line for most of the night and I am happy with that, specially since I went to bed at 00:56 on 8.7 after a dinner consisting of pork belly done in a sweet BBQ sauce and mashed potato + spinach.

Congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo on being king of the HS!

@Bloden, when I got my first pump I had to keep nagging them... it may be due to a funding issue.  In my case there was no-one in post who could sign it off!

Well, not a lot on the calendar for today, just food shopping, but I guess that counts as exercise as we will be visiting two different supermarkets.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS sympathies @gll being messed around with lots of different meds.  I was taking my 3 morning meds (Levothyroxine, Liothyroning and BP) this morning when I decided to do an audit of pills in my medication box (actually a small toolbox) and find that over the last 12 months I have been prescribed 8 different tablets for BP (by 5 different doctors)... none of which have worked!  Must return them to the pharmacy for disposal.

@gll I just hope the latest non-working diabetes meds convinces them to refer you to the clinic so you can get a proper diagnosis and some insulin which you clearly need.


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning, not bad as not feeling too grand, having a cuppa and hoping it will soon pass so I can go shopping - flying solo today as daughter not going till late afternoon and I don't like going too late in the day. 
Silly chemist didn't have my new spacer, they didn't have any in stock - I was not impressed and showed them the text I got from GP at 08.58 Monday morning to say prescription had been sent to chemist - don't they read the darned things??? The chemist seems to have gone to pot since the original pharmacist left in the past few months, they've added an extra waiting day on (3 instead of 2) and still can't keep up. Hubby is fed up with them too now, we are thinking of changing to another chemist, maybe get them sent to Asda instead - hubby got them to give him his script and took it to Asda himself. It was better when we could just collect script from GP and take it anywhere we liked to get it filled. Moan over!
Another week coming to an end - 2 days until the start of Spring - lighter nights are on the cards too this month 
Have a good weekend


----------



## Lanny

02:31 BS 6.6 Yay!  Exactly what I went to bed on & I reduced another -2 tresiba at 15:28 BS 6.6 just a little bit later than the day before!

More or less got every meal, all 3 for a change, right albeit, not going down evenly over the 4-6 hours or so between meals: tested every hour after each meal, I KNOW IT WAS A LOT TESTS, but, I needed the info; BOY! are my fingers SORE!  Which suggests to me, along with a further reduction in tresiba before going to bed, that I need less basal as I’m going up a lot in the first hour & then come down faster with each hour that passes; the bolus is too little & I go high while the basal pulls me back down again pretty fast! It’s doable only IF I eat though so, need to get that balance right!  Still no sign of a cycle in sight so, definitely not THAT & I really do think that finally after 2 years of no seasonal changes in insulin I’m needing a Spring reduction which I’m taking as a good sign!

I’m going to keep reducing the tresiba bit by bit every day & may have to put up NR until I get my BS going up less & coming down more evenly when I eat! My fingers will just have to suck it up & keep buffing them when they inevitably harden with callouses! 

I may not get it down to just over half of the insulin needed for Winter pre covid a few years ago as I’m definitely not as active STILL with long covid but, any reduction would be great? 

A very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just had breakfast & watching last year’s series 2 of Interior Design Masters with Alan Carr on iPlayer: series 3 is currently on this year with a couple of episodes; never seen it before so, watching series 2 first as series 1 isn’t on iPlayer! 

Also, did an amazon search of my favourite authors yesterday to see if there are any new books from them? I’d collected & read all 20 of the Phryne Fisher books by Kerry Greenwood & saw that number 21 came out last November 2021 & bought that to read Death in Daylesford.  Going to be reading that now after breakfast! I always watch something when eating as I could never read & eat at the same time: don’t know how some people could do that; there was a very regular restaurant customer that came in most week nights reading either a book or work files while eating his dinner after work?  I’m inclined to drop something on the page if I, in italics, did that!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. There is no way I will beat @Lanny and that early start!!!

BG 4.9 nicely in the middle ground but a zillion miles from an HS

Nothing planned for today. If it is not too cold I may go for a longer walk.

Tiny cheese and tomato pizza for tea today. I am looking forward to it.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 5.2 for me at 5.30 when the dawn chorus woke me. I didn’t mind, it was the first time this year. Better than the dawn phenomenon! 

Had a good day and a bad day yesterday. The good bit was the weather at the seaside was amazing, albeit a tad breezy at first, Zara was a little angel and really enjoyed herself. The bad bit was I still don’t feel right, I didn’t cough as much with being in the fresh air and we did walk almost six miles ( very slowly) but as soon as I got in the car to come home I felt really, really unwell. I couldn’t stop coughing, I felt nauseous and just generally rotten. It was the longest 50 minutes drive ever. My BGs had run low all day, even after half a portion of fish and chips, I couldn’t get them up as I wasn’t hungry at all. In the end I had three Opal Fuits, yuk, and a handful of Pringles. That was my tea! I went to bed at 9 to try and get comfy and read my book. Instead I got a visual migraine which lasted about half an hour. No reading was done as I laid in the dark instead. Anyhoo, I have woken today feeling absolutely starving, I am coughing loads and it’s not nice what’s coming up, but I feel a lot better. Today’s another day and it’s going to be gorgeous, just going to stay at home, maybe potter about the garden. 

Have a super Saturday everyone. 

Here’s a seaside selfie for your perusal.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 5.4 today

nothing to exciting planned this weekend - a mixture of much needed relaxation
and some continued clearing out of the mostly unwanted things downstairs

Hopefully we will get plenty of notice as to when we will be able to move.
In the end decided we’re going to stay here in Northampton (just a few miles away from where we are now) having previously looked at properties in different areas, so we’re at that stage of waiting for solicitors to do what’s needed.
using the time to get on clear out start packing etc … to be ready - for when we get a date.

Great that one of my customers is a carpet fitter (so my wife has already chosen carpets)
the house doesn’t need to be totally renovated, but certainly will need a spruce up,
plus it’s nice to freshen up and obviously a good clean of course.

I know Ive not lost any more weight over last few weeks, so instead of weighing myself this weekend
will make a better effort next week,and see what my weight is next Sunday, aim to soon be back where I was a few months ago, then moving on to my target weight.

Take Care & have a great weekend everybody whatever your doing (or no doing)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Lovely sunshine, sharpish wind. BG 5.5. Pillows and quilts blowing on line following yesterday evenings washing. Lawns today. Tomorrow my gardener, who has the bit between his teeth, is determined on felling infected ash trees. Makes sense given the price of wood - give it 6 months to dry out. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Yet again in the 7s with a 7.4 after my cheese omelette and coleslaw?  Have done my PCR test and just waiting for courier to collect it. The countdown is certainly on. Today is batch cooking so that I will be fed after my op.
My plan of cleaning upstairs yesterday went awry, couldn’t be bothered, fed up with cleaning so other than having a bath and hair wash I wasted the day away watching reaction videos on YouTube and having a nap lol. 
Another beautiful start to the day here and hear it is supposed to get up to nearly 20 degrees next week, just when I will be stuck in hospital, never mind.
@eggyg congrats on your HS today and hope you start to feel much better soon, such a sweet photo of baby Zara x
@MeeTooTeeTwo don't think I have forgotten your HS yesterday, can I have one of yours and you can have one of my 7s 
Have a good day all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here...aaah, that’s better. Amazing what a bit of gardening and a second walk can do!

Got an all-day Welsh session today - they’re all freebies atm, these extra sessions, so I’m signing myself up to everything (before the exam in June). 

I hope you don’t have a repeat of yesterday @eggyg.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Had one of those 'Everything that can go wrong will go wrong' weeks…until yesterday, when I got a tax refund! It’s only taken 6 months for HMRC to process it. Now if I'd owed them…they’d have been issuing fines.


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. Woke to 8.8 and libre shows i've hovered around 11 most of the night..must have been the peanuts i had with wine. I did enjoy them though.

I'm calling round to see mum today as its her birthday then back to clean the house through. Maybe i'll get out in the garden, we'll see.

@eggyg i didn't know whether to give you are star or care. I've opted for care as you're still not well. Congrats on the HS. Lovely pic of you all.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on your HS and I hope you'll feel better soon.
5.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Quizzical

5 this morning.  A bit lower the 6 I’m supposed to be aiming for.  Dropped Lantus to 8 units to see what happens over the next few days,  as I’m also reducing carbs.  Putting on weight a bit too quickly.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. Maybe payback for the long walk/run I did yesterday.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.5 for me this bright day xx


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Lanny said:


> 02:31 BS 6.6 Yay!  Exactly what I went to bed on & I reduced another -2 tresiba at 15:28 BS 6.6 just a little bit later than the day before!
> 
> More or less got every meal, all 3 for a change, right albeit, not going down evenly over the 4-6 hours or so between meals: tested every hour after each meal, I KNOW IT WAS A LOT TESTS, but, I needed the info; BOY! are my fingers SORE!  Which suggests to me, along with a further reduction in tresiba before going to bed, that I need less basal as I’m going up a lot in the first hour & then come down faster with each hour that passes; the bolus is too little & I go high while the basal pulls me back down again pretty fast! It’s doable only IF I eat though so, need to get that balance right!  Still no sign of a cycle in sight so, definitely not THAT & I really do think that finally after 2 years of no seasonal changes in insulin I’m needing a Spring reduction which I’m taking as a good sign!
> 
> I’m going to keep reducing the tresiba bit by bit every day &


A small note of caution. Tresiba is very inflexible; nothing wrong with that, it suits my needs very well. But do NOT change Tresiba daily. Allow at least 3 days, preferably more, for the change to take effect and settle or you will be chasing a moving target and never get your basal right. Tresiba last up to 30 hours in your body, whereas a basal such as Levermir lasts less than a full day. So adjusting Tresiba is akin to changing course at sea in a massive ocean going tanker - can be done, but slowly.

I am also seeing the need for a small spring reduction, but will wait a little longer to be sure. I'm getting used to using my bolus to counter the highs and lows.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.7 today, still not feeling my best, was going to attempt a run today, but despite the lovely bright sunny day, my back windows feel like they are going to be blown in any minute.

@eggyg - congratulations on your HS


----------



## gll

Morning all.
Went for an early night last night (well before 8pm)
15.3 for first time I was up at 2am. (blooming dog and his ball woke me up). Went back to bed at around 4am and slept until about half 8 with a 10.2 waking 

Had fun seeing great nephew yesterday. He was playing/hiding in a box that his Papa's new PC chair came in. The box was giggling at one point 

Nothing planned for today apart from take advantage of the nice day and actually get some washing hung out. 

My eldest turns 21 tomorrow (she with the dodgy knee). Unfortunately I can't give her a new one for her b'day  She has asked for a game that isn't even out yet. I have got her the caterpillar cake as requested though .

Wordle I got in 4. Heardle in 1  (I'm sure I said I wasn't going to mess with herdle )

@eggyg I totally didn't know what to react to your post! Well done on the HS. Sorry you felt so rubbish yesterday but glad you feel a bit better today. Pic was lovely <3

Have a brilliant day everyone!


----------



## Kaylz

Proud to be erratic said:


> I'm getting used to using my bolus to counter the highs and lows.


You and me both!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Not posting a reading this morning because I was awakened about 4am by my phone ringing me to say the alarm was going off next door. My brother is away staying with my sister so the house is empty and we are in a pretty rural spot, so a bit vulnerable. I grabbed the keys and jumped into my wellies and dashed round there with my heart pounding 10 to the dozen, to thankfully find it was a false alarm. Phew! Reset it and went back home but it took ages for me to get over the shock and my BG levels went through the roof. Then just when I was starting to feel a bit more relaxed and thought I might get back off to sleep it activated again. I have to say, the noise itself is terrifying but especially so in the early hours when it is dark. So I have spent the morning since then injecting insulin to bring my levels down and none of the readings would be worth sharing or be waking readings. 
I can do without that sort of excitement!! Just as well I had the best part of 12 hours the night before.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... niceish i.e. sunny, but a bitter wind.

5.7 this morning with a flat line.  I like that!  No need to fiddle with basals.

@eggyg congratulations and commiserations.  Lovely photo too.

@rebrascora so sorry to hear about your broken night.  Fingers crossed for a better one tonight.

Shan’t be doing a lot today as hubby will be glued to the TV watching rugby and dinner will be just a case of warming up leftovers from last night’s roast chicken dinner + roasting more potatoes.  Will probably play games on the computer (Jewels of Rome and Carcassonne).


----------



## Gwynn

What a great, warm, bright morning here.

Just been out on the beach for 2 hours and I feel great but tired.

We have smart meters being fitted on monday. Now that shoiud be interesting. I hope I can put them to good use and reduce my energy costs further.

I really don't know how you T1's cope. Reading stuff here your bodies seem to play up most days.


----------



## janw

6.5 again this morning. Looking sunny out there again.
Might nip up to chemist to see if they have my new spacer in yet, they close early on Saturdays so depends on if I feel like rushing.
Last day of winter - woo hoo!
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Gwynn

Oh dear it's turned into a terrible day. My wife refuses to leave the house unless we have cameras fitted. It's to stop the intruders (they are only in her mind)

No chance. It won't fix anything. So now I am the bad husband again. She is very angry too. Sigh

And I was hoping for a nice day with her. Even perhaps going out with her. And that is what set her off.

Not sure where we go from here. I will wait until she has cooled down in a few hours time.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.7 today, still not feeling my best, was going to attempt a run today, but despite the lovely bright sunny day, my back windows feel like they are going to be blown in any minute.
> 
> @eggyg - congratulations on your HS


My euphemism alarm went off reading this!!


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Oh dear it's turned into a terrible day. My wife refuses to leave the house unless we have cameras fitted. It's to stop the intruders (they are only in her mind)
> 
> No chance. It won't fix anything. So now I am the bad husband again. She is very angry too. Sigh
> 
> And I was hoping for a nice day with her. Even perhaps going out with her. And that is what set her off.
> 
> Not sure where we go from here. I will wait until she has cooled down in a few hours time.


You know it passes. 

We all know that doesn’t make it any easier for you to endure.


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon all and it was a 4.4 for me many hours ago.

Have a good rest of the day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Yup first up this morning, sadly it's after a horrible day yesterday. My wife had a melt down and now refuses to leave the house at weekends because of the intruders getting into the house and damaging her things. Of course there are no intruders and her latest 'damage' was no damage at all. This is very hard as all I want is a life 'with' her, enjoying it. She can be really lovely when she is not frightened about all this stuff. Sad. Sigh. I just feel like crying in despair right now. Why is there no support, no respite, no cure, no hope. Sigh

Anyway BG 5.1 again. The big tease! TBT That's what I will call it from now on 5.1 or 5.3 I will call TBT


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I honestly don’t know what to say or how to offer you any support other than to tell you that you’re clearly a remarkable human being and that your patience is testament to the love you have for your wife. 
I know that’s scant comfort but you have our utmost respect for what you have to face on a day to day basis. I honestly don’t know if I could. 

As for support, are charities like Mind able to offer any pointers as to what’s available?


----------



## Lanny

03:09 BS 7.9 after a trip to the little girls room, tried to go back to sleep & stomach woke up with eruptions getting seismic so, 03:44 BS 9.2! WHAT! 

So, breakfast is being finished off in the oven & ready at 04:30.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Hopefully with a longer Sunday lie in for you normal lot for an easy lazy day? 

I was heading off a hypo just before lunch yesterday as I made the mistake of +2 NR, 22 for the reduced tresiba that I forgot has yet to take effect & the higher previous dose is still in my system! Just popped in a JB when tesco rang my doorbell for a delivery! So, asked the driver to bag it for me as I was still feeling lightheaded & the JB had yet to bring me back up! The poor driver got a bit of an earful about hypos that I just couldn’t help myself explaining: rather like Humphrey Goodman in Death in Paradise; feeling a need to fill the empty silence! 

I realise what I should have of course but, I’m learning, is that I needed to go down in a bigger chunk of -4 instead of -2 & kept the same low NR doses for 2 or 3 days while the higher dose leaves my system! I’ll call my DSN on Monday for better management of changes in the future!  Because I think I’ll need them as I turned a corner in my long covid breathing difficulties yesterday! 

I’ve already said I’ve been a bit more active around the house with the bright sunshine of Spring albeit a bit cold still & I was huffing, puffing & wheezing as usual during the first half of the day. Then, in the late afternoon & evening I found myself being less winded: still a bit short of breath; no huffing, puffing & wheezing though & I noticed the marked difference straight off! 

Oops! Going to get breakfast from the oven!


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks @ColinUK that reply in itself helps me a lot. 

My wifes situation is such a shame for her, perhaps I could go as far as to say it is a tragedy. She never asked for her illness and she struggles with it every moment of every day. It is so sad. I wish there were a cure.


----------



## Lanny

JUST a little crispier around the edges! Oh! The perils of posting while food is in the oven!


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 

2.5 hours of sleep. 
Off to the gym. 
Electrician due at about 8am.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another early one for me. 5.6. 
Up early as was disturbing Mr Eggy with my coughing, not that he resents it, it just seems at least one of us should have a decent sleep. Been awake since 4.20, dawn chorus started at 5.15 today, only lasts half an hour and I guess they go back to sleep, which is more than I could do. TBF I spent most of yesterday in and out of bed. I never take to my bed when I’m feeling ill, but I just couldn’t settle anywhere, I was achy, uncomfortable and just generally out of sorts. I felt like a Victorian lady with the vapours! Fingers crossed things improve today. For me, as well as this morning’s early risers. @Gwynn @ColinUK. Big hugs. 

All you lay-a-beds, have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Another early one for me. 5.6.
> Up early as was disturbing Mr Eggy with my coughing, not that he resents it, it just seems at least one of us should have a decent sleep. Been awake since 4.20, dawn chorus started at 5.15 today, only lasts half an hour and I guess they go back to sleep, which is more than I could do. TBF I spent most of yesterday in and out of bed. I never take to my bed when I’m feeling ill, but I just couldn’t settle anywhere, I was achy, uncomfortable and just generally out of sorts. I felt like a Victorian lady with the vapours! Fingers crossed things improve today. For me, as well as this morning’s early risers. @Gwynn @ColinUK. Big hugs.
> 
> All you lay-a-beds, have a good day.


I can now imagine you all decked out in your crinolines with the maid wafting smelling salts under your nose!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 for me today

hope today is a better day today for your wife @Gwynn 
I like the TBT

have a great day everyone


----------



## gll

11.4 this morning

Today is Kiddo's 21st birthday. She is trying to knock off the last bti of weight for seeing her consultant in a couple of months so has decided she doesn't want a meal or anything done, just birthday cake. We will do something when she is ready I guess.

@Gwynn It has been known for me to hand out glittery home made stars for a "nearly HS" and today I think you need one. Take it with a huge hug from me. I can't begin to understand how tough it is for you. 

@eggyg sorry you are still feeling rough   hugs to you too my lovely x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## janw

Hello Spring
6.2 this morning so all is good. Nothing planned other than a roast dinner later, but will see how the day goes. I think the athletics are on tv so I can watch that a while and do some more crocheting - new blankie ready for the new baby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me this lovely sunny morning. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.6 today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.1. Up at 3 to check pony, then slept until 7.30.   Lovely sunny morning but a strong, cold breeze. Finished the first cut of the lawns yesterday - 3 hours steady walking. Today off down the cwm to supervise tree felling, Put the little jeep's battery on charge last night - hope he starts - saves carting tools around by hand. Lovely to see the banks of daffs, catkins blowing in the wind and slim shoots of willow leaves emerging. Vernal equinox hurrah. Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.5 today xx


----------



## Quizzical

6.2 this morning.  Lovely bright day makes everything seem more possible!


----------



## Robin

Morning all 5.8 here.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 post my trip to the gym this morning. 

I’m taking bets on what time the electrician will arrive. He’s due at 9am. 

I’ve so much faith in his time keeping that I’ve just put on a load of laundry.


----------



## Grannylorraine

9.5 today after a bad day yesterday where all I wanted to do was cry, had a really bad anxiety attack which I have not had in a long time, then after 3 attempts to go out for a walk I managed it, but stopped to buy a cream cake and a bar of chocolate on the way home which I didn’t need but the desire to buy was too much.

feeling a bit better in myself today, legs and back ache, but going to walk to see mum, she only lives 25 mins walk away, but mostly I drive round. Apart from that going to sit and do some cross stitch, do a cheats roast dinner as I have some pre cooked chicken that needs using up, always have frozen veg.

@Gwynn - sending you virtual hugs, I hope today is a better day for you both.  Do you have someone that you can talk to about how you feel so that everything is not bottled up inside you.


----------



## ColinUK

If anyone said “not today” for the electrician they’d be right. 

Due at 9am. Lives about 90 minutes drive away. Just texted to say he won’t be coming today as he’s left tools at another job and can’t get access to them. 

Why he couldn’t have told me this as soon as he realised he’d have to cancel I’ve no idea.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 it was for me.

Properly springlike outside. 

What am I doing today? Who knows?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 6.8 today. Cooked 6 meals yesterday so will get fed for nearly a week plus hubbies only dish, egg and chips .  Trying to think of something interesting to say but nothing springs to mind, isolating is boring but PCR test came back negative so that’s positive!!!
@Gwynn so sad to hear that your wife is feeling so upset and the knock on effect it has on you, what a challenge and credit to you for all you do for her, we are always here to listen and support you. X
@eggyg hope you start to feel better very soon, sounds rotten x
Have a good day all x
I’ve just realised it’s Sunday, thought it was Saturday, better get my bag packed


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 when I first woke up and jabbed my Levemir and a lovely flat horizontal line preceding it after a 1 unit reduction in Levemir last night. Set alarm for another half hour to give it time to get going before I got up and rolled over and went back to sleep only to wake up 2 hours later!! No idea what happened to the alarm but Libre gave me a rather naughty 3.2 reading! Finger prick 4.1 but I did sit up and touch my feet to the floor to test, so I may well have been slightly hypo.

Anyway, very Spring like here too yet again. 
Rascal broke into the stack yard last night and of course the others followed him in so when I got up to the stables there were the 4 of them in a very small enclosure demolishing my bale of haylage and looking rather sheepish, having been caught in the act! As a result I have a lot of clearing up to do as they have pulled the big round bale of haylage to bits and strewn it everywhere. Hard to be cross with him (he is such a lovable rogue) and my own fault for not roping the gate shut in the usual manner which he hasn't so far managed to figure out. He is the biggest of the lot of them, but he can get in where a draught can't, the minute my back is turned. My neighbour used to think I falsely malign him but over the years he has come to realise that he is not called Rascal for nothing.     
Got the vet coming tomorrow morning for injections and to assess Rasc as he is a bit lame (old age methinks... he's 24) so he will probably be another one depleting my savings with long term meds.  Just trying to convert him from a big shaggy pony into something resembling a trusty steed, so that at least he looks the part when the vet comes.

I'm out tonight to the theatre to see a dance show with Johannes Radebe off "Strictly" First time out in a while and looking forward to it.  

@SueEK Hope all goes well with your Op next week. Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed.

@eggyg Really hope you feel better soon. Loved the selfie of the 3 of you yesterday. You are all so photogenic.... or maybe just a great photographer!


----------



## SueEK

@rebrascora love hearing about your lovely horses (and the rest of the equine community amongst us). Rascal does sound a character I must say x


----------



## Pattidevans

Good afternoon all.. spring is here from inside the window, but outside we still have that stiff cold breeze.

A disappointing 8.2 this morning.  Got stuck into "Below Deck sailing yacht" last night when hubby finally finished his rugby-fest and stopped hogging the TV.  Somehow it was 01:50 when I hit the sack.  Woke at 05:25 for the loo and couldn't get back off for ages, then all of a sudden it was 10:30!!!!

Going to do some much avoided cleaning today, including the oven.  Not a task I enjoy!  Hubby is very good though and we share the tasks.

@SueEK fingers crossed your operation goes well!

@eggyg lots of hugs, hoping you feel better soon.

@rebrascora, love your tales of Rascal, but hey, a lot of work for you!

@Gwynn hoping you have a better day today.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good late morning everyone! I was 5'9 at 6:45 am and similar the past few days, when I didn't post. 

Absolutely crazy day at work, the orders for tea and coffee kept piling up, every time I went out of my work station customers seemed to need extra stuff (one even asked me for a picture, as if I had time to spare!), at some point I was literally running! Feeling all sweaty and nervous, which is understandable with this level of work, but since I am on insulin I'm never sure if my BG is alright. To make things worse, I forgot my meter in the changing room, so I thought " better safe than sorry" and nicked some juice and dried fruit from the buffet. When I had the chance to test I was at 5'4, so I guess the sugar didn't hurt. 
I leave you now, I must have like a hundred glasses to polish!!


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Good late morning everyone! I was 5'9 at 6:45 am and similar the past few days, when I didn't post.
> 
> Absolutely crazy day at work, the orders for tea and coffee kept piling up, every time I went out of my work station customers seemed to need extra stuff (one even asked me for a picture, as if I had time to spare!), at some point I was literally running! Feeling all sweaty and nervous, which is understandable with this level of work, but since I am on insulin I'm never sure if my BG is alright. To make things worse, I forgot my meter in the changing room, so I thought " better safe than sorry" and nicked some juice and dried fruit from the buffet. When I had the chance to test I was at 5'4, so I guess the sugar didn't hurt.
> I leave you now, I must have like a hundred glasses to polish!!


i was told if you're not sure if you're low and can't test its always better to treat it like it is.  so you probably did the right anyway  didn't check in yesterday as was peppering for work. yesterday was 9.4 today 7.6 after eating some glucose tablets in the middle of the night as it had dropped from 8.6 at bed to 4.4,   had been meaning to potenittiy do some background tests this week but feel it there still might be some intefaced(the worry about using up test strips may in itself inteffire as well) starting on Saturday I got a few long shifts at work coming up some which involve travel(so very long days which i'm still want to do so I'm not complaining but will need as many strips as I get potentionlly depending on things i'm sure I'll manage things though (i'm not letting this condition stop me from doing the job I was doing job I was doing before if if does take working out sometimes(I can also sort things out afterwards by either eating or correcting)


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon.  Was 7ish at 7ish this morning - it’s Sunday, I’m more laidback about things on Sundays.

The all-day Cymraeg session went well yesterday. Nice group of people. Lots of silliness and laughter. (We were oblivious to Wales’s shocking defeat, otherwise there would’ve been tears and heads hung in shame). And 3 of us were Type 1ers - we’re taking over, I tell ye. Interestingly, one woman had a Dexcom on prescription.


----------



## Elenka_HM

rayray119 said:


> i was told if you're not sure if you're low and can't test its always better to treat it like it is.


I heard this as well. It's better to have a juice without need and going a bit high for a short time, than not treating a hypo and let it get serious.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> 4.7 when I first woke up and jabbed my Levemir and a lovely flat horizontal line preceding it after a 1 unit reduction in Levemir last night. Set alarm for another half hour to give it time to get going before I got up and rolled over and went back to sleep only to wake up 2 hours later!! No idea what happened to the alarm but Libre gave me a rather naughty 3.2 reading! Finger prick 4.1 but I did sit up and touch my feet to the floor to test, so I may well have been slightly hypo.
> 
> Anyway, very Spring like here too yet again.
> Rascal broke into the stack yard last night and of course the others followed him in so when I got up to the stables there were the 4 of them in a very small enclosure demolishing my bale of haylage and looking rather sheepish, having been caught in the act! As a result I have a lot of clearing up to do as they have pulled the big round bale of haylage to bits and strewn it everywhere. Hard to be cross with him (he is such a lovable rogue) and my own fault for not roping the gate shut in the usual manner which he hasn't so far managed to figure out. He is the biggest of the lot of them, but he can get in where a draught can't, the minute my back is turned. My neighbour used to think I falsely malign him but over the years he has come to realise that he is not called Rascal for nothing.
> Got the vet coming tomorrow morning for injections and to assess Rasc as he is a bit lame (old age methinks... he's 24) so he will probably be another one depleting my savings with long term meds.  Just trying to convert him from a big shaggy pony into something resembling a trusty steed, so that at least he looks the part when the vet comes.
> 
> I'm out tonight to the theatre to see a dance show with Johannes Radebe off "Strictly" First time out in a while and looking forward to it.
> 
> @SueEK Hope all goes well with your Op next week. Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> @eggyg Really hope you feel better soon. Loved the selfie of the 3 of you yesterday. You are all so photogenic.... or maybe just a great photographer!


I've always been meaning to ask how do you handle horse riding as I did use to be having lessons and want to again once I can afford it


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> I've always been meaning to ask how do you handle horse riding as I did use to be having lessons and want to again once I can afford it


Well Libre certainly makes it A LOT easier to check my levels when I am out riding. Trying to hold the reins, keep a hyped up horse steady, open a BG meter case, get a strip out, lance a finger and test without dropping anything is probably what might be considered advanced diabetics or horsemanship or both.... or just plain impossible! . Of course I could get off but as soon as I started taking gloves off and fishing in my bag, my GGs would assume that a treat was coming and Rascal would probably have my BG meter out of my hand and be trying to munch it before I even got it out of the case, so probably better to stay on board. Libre means I can just fish it out, do a quick swipe and either continue or munch some jelly babies and continue. I don't find hypos particularly debilitating or riding exertive so it isn't a problem. If you were having a lesson in an arena then you could just leave your gear in a bag at the side of the arena and dismount to test if you needed to.

I have a choice of using my normal back pack bag or a hip holster type thing that belts around my waist and thigh or I have an old Nokia phone pouch which I can strap around my leg just below my knee which is just the right size to take my Libre reader, depending upon what sort of riding I am doing and how far I am going. The hip holster is better for more exertive longer distance cross country riding when I am cantering, galloping and/or jumping, when a back pack would be bouncing about on my back and affecting my balance, but if I am just going for a short hack I use my back pack hand bag that I use for everything else as it saves transferring stuff from one bag to another and risking forgetting something or my Nokia phone pouch which I only recently discovered in a drawer and started using for my Libre reader. I really miss phones that were so small and neat and uncomplicated and easy to slip in a pocket or pouch!


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Well Libre certainly makes it A LOT easier to check my levels when I am out riding. Trying to hold the reins, keep a hyped up horse steady, open a BG meter case, get a strip out, lance a finger and test without dropping anything is probably what might be considered advanced diabetics or horsemanship or both.... or just plain impossible! . Of course I could get off but as soon as I started taking gloves off and fishing in my bag, my GGs would assume that a treat was coming and Rascal would probably have my BG meter out of my hand and be trying to munch it before I even got it out of the case, so probably better to stay on board. Libre means I can just fish it out, do a quick swipe and either continue or munch some jelly babies and continue. I don't find hypos particularly debilitating or riding exertive so it isn't a problem. If you were having a lesson in an arena then you could just leave your gear in a bag at the side of the arena and dismount to test if you needed to.
> 
> I have a choice of using my normal back pack bag or a hip holster type thing that belts around my waist and thigh or I have an old Nokia phone pouch which I can strap around my leg just below my knee which is just the right size to take my Libre reader, depending upon what sort of riding I am doing and how far I am going. The hip holster is better for more exertive longer distance cross country riding when I am cantering, galloping and/or jumping, when a back pack would be bouncing about on my back and affecting my balance, but if I am just going for a short hack I use my back pack hand bag that I use for everything else as it saves transferring stuff from one bag to another and risking forgetting something or my Nokia phone pouch which I only recently discovered in a drawer and started using for my Libre reader. I really miss phones that were so small and neat and uncomplicated and easy to slip in a pocket or pouch!


oh yes i thnk at least at first I would test before the lesson and stack depending on the number and then test afterwards


----------



## gll

Morning everyone! 13.2

Got nurse again this morning to see if my blood pressure and fluid has gone down and where to go from here. 136/85. Still not awesome but lower than it was. Fluid levels in my legs back to normal.
Still drinking a ton though. Waking up to refill my bottle (750ml) multiple times and downing it in one go. Peeing like a champ too. 
Its hard to untangle what is D related and what is medication/other with he drinking and peeing.

Wordle in 4 

Anyway hope you all have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis!

6.7 this morning and off to the nurse to have my feet tickled.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 9.9 with the new sensor, 8.2 finger prick.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today.

weather looks almost spring like 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 4.3


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 on this very frosty morning. -3 on our weather thingy majig. Brr! Looks lovely though and I’ve already been in the garden with my camera taking photos. The sun was like a ball of fire this morning and looked amazing. Unfortunately, it didn’t photograph well. 

I had a much better day yesterday, got showered and dressed. Still coughed loads and got yet another visual migraine which turned into a real migraine. I slept it off, eventually. Perked up later on in the day and went in the garden and fed the birds and filled their water baths up, which are frozen solid this morning. I even made the tea and nearly ate it all. It’s looking like whatever lurgy I’ve got has been headed off at the pass. Slept better too. I won’t be running a marathon today but I might Hoover! Baby steps and all that.

Have good day all. 
@SueEK hope all goes well for you today. Xx


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.1 on this very frosty morning. -3 on our weather thingy majig. Brr! Looks lovely though and I’ve already been in the garden with my camera taking photos. The sun was like a ball of fire this morning and looked amazing. Unfortunately, it didn’t photograph well.
> 
> I had a much better day yesterday, got showered and dressed. Still coughed loads and got yet another visual migraine which turned into a real migraine. I slept it off, eventually. Perked up later on in the day and went in the garden and fed the birds and filled their water baths up, which are frozen solid this morning. I even made the tea and nearly ate it all. It’s looking like whatever lurgy I’ve got has been headed off at the pass. Slept better too. I won’t be running a marathon today but I might Hoover! Baby steps and all that.
> 
> Have good day all.
> @SueEK hope all goes well for you today. Xx


Glad you’re on the mend x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.7 here - a flatfish overnight, but I’m still struggling to be in range first thing...bizarre...another basal test this week might help (?).

Glad to hear you’re feeling better each day @eggyg. 

Is it op day today @SueEK? I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'3 today. 

My nose is a bit runny. Nothing serious, just annoying. Plans for today are work, hopefully take a nap, and then work again. Maybe I can see a friend instead of the nap, if she has time. Today is Monday so I expect a calmer shift, though you never know in this place. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Lanny

06:34 BS 7.5  Up & at them straight away with breakfast in the oven, NR in & tea with 1.5, because I got kingsmill with crusts substitute instead of usual 2 No Crusts, sandwiches made!

Now munching away, two thirds of the way through, reading & posting! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Finally have my doses down as they were a smidge high yesterday so, the basal reduction is coming through & I’ll start adding a bit more bolus as my BS evens out: less high in the 1st hour & settles down less quickly to finish on 1 or 2mmol higher than I started on at 4 hours & just tiny drops for the next 2 to finish about the same as I started for the next meal! 

I’m almost there & I’ll know for sure by tomorrow as I’m keeping tresiba at 80? 

BOY! Was it ffrrreeeezzzzzzing last night: beautiful sunshine without a cloud yesterday; no cloud cover at night & I HAD to stick on the heater! Ah well! Consciously trying to keep the heater off now it’s Spring but, needs must!  Will finish breakfast now, get dressed & switch off the heater! It’s seems another sunshiny day today but, still a bit nippy!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here, I seem to have been steady all night and then had a huge dawn rise.
A lot of the new style riding tights now have mobile phone pockets on the legs, @rayray119, or I use a cyclists spibelt type thing that holds the stuff tightly so it doesn’t bounce around. Some riding schools won’t allow loose bumbags or backpacks in case they get caught in a tree branch, or caught on something on the way down if you fall off.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Yesterday my wife was a bit calmer thankfully.

Today is the great smart meter fitting day. They have given me a time slot of 8am to 6pm. Not quite sure 'slot' is the right word there.

Bg was a bit high for me on waking at 5.6 could be anxiety over the smart meter fitting making it rise.

But unusually my blood pressure was way up too and stayed there. Maybe again it is the anxiety.

Today it may be a bit difficult to get any exercise unless the fitter arrives (and leaves) nice and early.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 7.5 today, won’t post tomorrow as will be leaving home at 4.15 as op is tomorrow. My tremor is much worse today so I know I’m a bit stressed about it but needs must. So today will be bath, hair wash, de fluff legs and last minute things in a bag. They do test me 3-4 times a day in the hospital so may post depending on how I am. This one is not as long as the last one, only about 3 hours so shouldn’t be out of it like last time.
Hope you all have a good day and will be in touch soon xx
@Gwynn glad you had a better day yesterday.


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

5.8 today.

Changed my sensor today and currently reading slightly lower but still much better than if it hadn’t had its 48 hour bedding in time!

I’ll leave it be for now and it should pick up.

Have a good day


----------



## janw

Oh look, 6.2 again, guess that is my number for the time being! Ha!
Off shopping shortly, so no time to stay and play - catch up later. Chilly morning so far.
Take care, keep warm, stay safe


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5 after a night of waking every 2 hours. Glad I checked the forecast last night and put on CH - v. cold. This morning grey, chilly, spitting a little rain, expecting it to clear up. Lawns look great this a.m. after final scamper round yesterday. Attempts to clear track down to trees no so successful - bramble ripped my cheek which, with blood thinners, gave me the fashionable look of a Halloween vampire. Managed to fell only one 20ft tree. Ran into wife of local plant hire place on way to village and organised a cut rate digger for next weekend. Serious bramble clearing and track levelling planned so that I can get the little jeep down to collect wood - it started first pull once I put the battery back after sitting in the barn for 6 months. Have a trailer load of fallen branches from the hay fields to sort out and the chain saw to service today...Glad to report that the steroids are doing a sterling job so just a bit stiff now. Ah the relaxing country life.


----------



## Lanny

Good luck with your op tomorrow @SueEK


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Firstly I notice @Michael12421 hasn't posted in a few days so just saying hope everything is ok with you and do let us know when you can

So this morning so far - 5:01 - 8.2 and took 4 Lifts due to my dropping tendencies, 5:49 - 5.8 and took 4 more Lifts to be on the "safe" side, 6:51 before breakfast - 6.8, I don't know how much longer I can do this for! 

Finally set up my new phone yesterday that's been lying in it's box for months since it was delivered, took hours to get apps updated and still have to install a lot from my old phone today, software update was done as well, used a lot of my data yesterday for it so hoping the data I have left will last until my next allowance renewal! I did get an email last week saying I was able to upgrade so might have a look at the options available (on a SIM only contract with Tesco and at the moment get 12GB data, 3000 minutes and 5000 texts for £12 a month with a £2.50 safety buffer)

Sad news last night that a childhood friend suddenly passed away yesterday morning, he was only 31, was one of the friendliest and kindest guys you could meet and always had a smile on his face, he will be missed by so many  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry @SueEK heads a bit over the place just now and I forgot to wish you luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Lanny

Sad to hear about your friend’s passing @Kaylz  Hugs!


----------



## ColinUK

@SueEK  Hope everything goes ok tomorrow. 

@Kaylz  I’m sorry to hear about the death of your friend. Hope you’re ok?


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> @Kaylz I’m sorry to hear about the death of your friend. Hope you’re ok?


I'll be ok thanks Colin, I'm totally gutted I won't be able to attend his funeral though xx


----------



## Lanny

Just rang my DSN & the recording of alternative urgent numbers message was still on because of the Bank holiday for St. Patrick’s Day & the weekend just past! Left my message & hopefully will call sometime today for better changing tresiba advice? 

It was only 3 or 4 days ago but, it seems longer with the sudden seasonal change that caught me by surprise!


----------



## Michael12421

Yes @Kaylz . I do apologise.  I have had a very tough month, everything going wrong.  I'll be back on track shortly


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> Yes @Kaylz . I do apologise.  I have had a very tough month, everything going wrong.  I'll be back on track shortly


Sorry to hear that and sorry to call you out but was getting worried about you so I hope you understand why I did it, hope to see you back regularly soon xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
Good luck for tomorrow @SueEK 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.1 just work planned today.

@SueEK - hoping everything goes well with your op tomorrow.

@Kaylz - sorry for the loss of your friend, sending you hugs


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sincere condolences for your loss @Kaylz 

Sorry to hear you have been having a tough time @Michael12421 

Hope the op goes well @SueEK - best wishes for a speedy recovery.

6.3 for me this morning. Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## grovesy

SueEK said:


> Morning all and 7.5 today, won’t post tomorrow as will be leaving home at 4.15 as op is tomorrow. My tremor is much worse today so I know I’m a bit stressed about it but needs must. So today will be bath, hair wash, de fluff legs and last minute things in a bag. They do test me 3-4 times a day in the hospital so may post depending on how I am. This one is not as long as the last one, only about 3 hours so shouldn’t be out of it like last time.
> Hope you all have a good day and will be in touch soon xx
> @Gwynn glad you had a better day yesterday.


Good luck for the op!


----------



## Lyna

Morning guys, good Levels this morning  for me 5.2 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lyna

grovesy said:


> Good luck for the op!


Good luck with your op


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.1 on this very frosty morning. -3 on our weather thingy majig. Brr! Looks lovely though and I’ve already been in the garden with my camera taking photos. The sun was like a ball of fire this morning and looked amazing. Unfortunately, it didn’t photograph well.
> 
> I had a much better day yesterday, got showered and dressed. Still coughed loads and got yet another visual migraine which turned into a real migraine. I slept it off, eventually. Perked up later on in the day and went in the garden and fed the birds and filled their water baths up, which are frozen solid this morning. I even made the tea and nearly ate it all. It’s looking like whatever lurgy I’ve got has been headed off at the pass. Slept better too. I won’t be running a marathon today but I might Hoover! Baby steps and all that.
> 
> Have good day all.
> @SueEK hope all goes well for you today. Xx


In the old days I used to use slide film but it was always such a faff to look at the pictures and show other people so started to use print film but was always disappointed with the result, you never got the depth in the picture. But often things never look as good in the picture as with your eyes even with digital technology.
I make stained glass stuff as they never look as good in a picture as in the flesh and I haven't worked out how to take a picture of a mirror without it being a picture of me taking a picture.


----------



## Quizzical

6.9 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lyna said:


> Morning guys, good Levels this morning  for me 5.2


Well done on that elusive House Special.


----------



## gll

Still waiting for nurse phonecall. She said around 10 but was going to speak to the mental health guy for kiddo first so not worrying she's forgot just yet. I did say I would be about all day to her on Friday.

@SueEK best of luck for the op, will be keeping an eye out for updates x

@Kaylz super massive hugs to you. sad news x

@Michael12421 hope things improve for you. 

@Lyna nicely done on the HS today


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.1 just work planned today.
> 
> @SueEK - hoping everything goes well with your op tomorrow.
> 
> @Kaylz - sorry for the loss of your friend, sending you hugs


How are you doing this morning Lorraine?

Saw this on the way back from the GP!


----------



## gll

So nurse phoned.
She's satisfied the higher dose of empagliflozin was throwing off fluid levels / bp (water retention)

As for bg she's going to speak to another nurse in case she can think of something else to try but probs wont be anything else they can do.
Going in for a new a1c on Thursday and throwing in a kidney check while we are at it.
Not sure if she is referring me before a1c is in or after but she defo wants to get one sent.

Also she has got an appointment with the mental health guy for kiddo on Wed morning


----------



## ColinUK

Was good to note that the nurse today asked specifically if I was on this forum and said she recommends it to everyone because it’s so good!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> How are you doing this morning Lorraine?
> 
> Saw this on the way back from the GP! View attachment 20346


Yeah both nervous and excited about it, I know I can do it, but not been able to run since last Monday for various reasons, wasn’t able to do my last long run at the weekend.

My number arrived today, makes it seem real that this is actually going to happen.  

How are you feeling after seeing the sign


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Was good to note that the nurse today asked specifically if I was on this forum and said she recommends it to everyone because it’s so good!


I was told the opposite


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Yeah both nervous and excited about it, I know I can do it, but not been able to run since last Monday for various reasons, wasn’t able to do my last long run at the weekend.
> 
> My number arrived today, makes it seem real that this is actually going to happen.
> 
> How are you feeling after seeing the sign


Seeing the sign makes it real. Even more real than getting the notification through the door about the road closures!

I’ve relaxed about how long it will take me. I’ve not been able to go on a proper long run for ages and am barely up to 5km again. And that’s slow. But I’ll run some, I’ll walk loads and I’ll enjoy it!


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon all and  another late report. It was a house special 5.2.

Went out for the paper and by the time I got back the power had gone off. Lots of broadband work found here at the moment, I think someone may have gone through some cables. ETA for fix 15:00

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Martin.A said:


> Had to make an unplanned trip into nearby Reading this morning as our youngest forgot to set his alarm last night and was still fast asleep when he should have been on a bus on his way to college. Not the best time of day to be heading into Reading by car but I know the area well enough to skip the busy routes in and I got him there before college started. Late breakfast for me, though.


That reminds me of my family. Being late for a bus is something my brother and myself have done quite a few times, and my parents would also help us. You sound like a nice dad


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> Was good to note that the nurse today asked specifically if I was on this forum and said she recommends it to everyone because it’s so good!


I mentioned I've read some of the website before diagnosis and the nurse told me "that's the good website! Focus on that one, there's a lot of weird sites with incorrect info out there ". On my last check I said I had joined the forum and they seemed to think it was a good idea.


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Morning all and 7.5 today, won’t post tomorrow as will be leaving home at 4.15 as op is tomorrow. My tremor is much worse today so I know I’m a bit stressed about it but needs must. So today will be bath, hair wash, de fluff legs and last minute things in a bag. They do test me 3-4 times a day in the hospital so may post depending on how I am. This one is not as long as the last one, only about 3 hours so shouldn’t be out of it like last time.
> Hope you all have a good day and will be in touch soon xx
> @Gwynn glad you had a better day yesterday.


I hope all goes well tomorrow @SueEK


----------



## Pattidevans

Good afternoon all... very late posting, but was up far too early with  a 6.8.  Had to be at the surgery at crack of dawn to be fitted wihth a continuous BP monitor, which I have to wear until I go to bed.  Came home and hubby was clearing the gutter out front and got chatting to our neighbour, so I invited her in for a cuppa.  At 11:45 I met two g/fs in town for lunch.  I hadn't realised how intrusive the monitor was going to be.  It goes off every few minutes and unless you sit silent and do not move it deflates and immediately inflates again ad infinitum until you do play statues.  Although I had explained to my friends it was embarrassing when spoken to by a waiting person, so I had to keep going through the constant inflation/deflation.  Hubby picked me up and we had fun going round the supermarket  to pick up stuff they had run out of last Friday, with him getting impatient with me whilst I "froze" in the middle of the aisles several times...  came home exhausted and fell asleep on the sofa!  The bl**dy thing has gone off 4 times whilst I have been typing this!  I'm sure it's only meant to be every 15 mins, but it seems more like less than 10.

@SueEK hope all goes well.

@Lyna, congrats on the HS (5.2)

@Kaylz, so sorry to hear of your loss... hugs.

@Michael12421 hope things improve soon.


----------



## SueEK

Thank you all for your lovely good wishes. Had a phone call an hour ago, my op has been cancelled, I’m so upset. I wish I could say I was angry but I’m not, I’m just gutted. Lack of theatre staff and they cannot give me any idea of a new date. We are supposed to be going on holiday beginning of June so can’t really have it done before as I won’t recover in time. As many of you know this is the holiday that we were supposed to have had originally in 2019. There are problems now with it as well and my grandson (the one who had the accident) now can’t come as he isn’t vaccinated, TUI have stopped dealing with the hotel we are going to and say my son and family can’t have the room that was originally booked as it was a family room but they are struggling to change it as they don’t have a contract with them anymore. OH MY GOD it’s a nightmare. So if we do actually get on holiday I will have to take spare clothes everywhere with me as my bladder just does whatever it wants at any time it wants and believe me it’s not just a dribble. I am 61, feel like I’m 81 but my mind is still 41.  Sorry I’m just letting off steam and I know you won’t mind. So will no doubt be back on tomorrow morning with another high reading. Back to work as well!!
Much love to all you lovely people, don’t know what I’d do without you sometimes xx


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> It goes off every few minutes and unless you sit silent and do not move it deflates and immediately inflates again ad infinitum until you do play statues.


Been there before and it is a pain and you feel so silly!
Hope it gets you the results you need. <3


----------



## gll

@SueEK  awww Sue
It is so frustrating when that happens. The mental prep you have done as well as all the other stuff you have been doing for it 
Happened with one of Kiddos knee surgeries and the fallout was immense. You build yourself up for it and almost look forward to it just being done and sorted.
Really sorry for the huge disappointment.
We are ALWAYS here if you need to rant <3
Extra big squishy hugs xxx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> Thank you all for your lovely good wishes. Had a phone call an hour ago, my op has been cancelled, I’m so upset. I wish I could say I was angry but I’m not, I’m just gutted. Lack of theatre staff and they cannot give me any idea of a new date. We are supposed to be going on holiday beginning of June so can’t really have it done before as I won’t recover in time. As many of you know this is the holiday that we were supposed to have had originally in 2019. There are problems now with it as well and my grandson (the one who had the accident) now can’t come as he isn’t vaccinated, TUI have stopped dealing with the hotel we are going to and say my son and family can’t have the room that was originally booked as it was a family room but they are struggling to change it as they don’t have a contract with them anymore. OH MY GOD it’s a nightmare. So if we do actually get on holiday I will have to take spare clothes everywhere with me as my bladder just does whatever it wants at any time it wants and believe me it’s not just a dribble. I am 61, feel like I’m 81 but my mind is still 41.  Sorry I’m just letting off steam and I know you won’t mind. So will no doubt be back on tomorrow morning with another high reading. Back to work as well!!
> Much love to all you lovely people, don’t know what I’d do without you sometimes xx


@SueEK i don't know whether to give your post a 'sad', 'oh no' or 'care'. I want to give you all three. Its really disappointing. You build yourself up for it, get everything organised then get the call. Its gutting. Big hugs to you! My daughter had an op in February. It was cancelled twice before, once when she was waiting to go down to theatre! 

I hope you manage to sort out something with your holiday. Take care.


----------



## rebrascora

@SueEK
Oh Sue! I was just about to add my good wishes but now read that it has been cancelled.
I can't begin to imagine how disappointed and frustrated you are feeling. Especially to have spent the weekend trying to psych yourself up for it, let alone the aggravation of trying to solve all the issues with the rescheduled holiday and the awkwardness of having to continue to manage the bladder problem with no date for you to hope for a resolution.
Sending big (((HUGS))) your way.
Really gutted for you!


----------



## TinaD

Ukrainian refugees - has anyone tried the sponsorship scheme? I have spare accommodation and sort of suppose that there may be a few who would like a rural retreat. However the sponsorship scheme wants me to provide my passport number - a bit of a pain since my last full UK passport was about 40-50 years ago and I have no idea where the sad, bent, blue black leather number is today. Could be the loft or buried deep in a tip somewhere...Anyway - does anyone know if an alternative form of identification can be used? I've tried the government websites and phone numbers - no help at all - all "not us guv". Somebody must know surely?


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Ukrainian refugees - has anyone tried the sponsorship scheme? I have spare accommodation and sort of suppose that there may be a few who would like a rural retreat. However the sponsorship scheme wants me to provide my passport number - a bit of a pain since my last full UK passport was about 40-50 years ago and I have no idea where the sad, bent, blue black leather number is today. Could be the loft or buried deep in a tip somewhere...Anyway - does anyone know if an alternative form of identification can be used? I've tried the government websites and phone numbers - no help at all - all "not us guv". Somebody must know surely?


Try your local council or the British Red Cross maybe.


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK I am  so very sorry.  My problems paled into insignificance when I read your post.  The lack of warmth, the lack of cooking facilities and now the lack of food supplies seems to be very minor compared.  I wish you all of the verry best.


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> @SueEK I am  so very sorry.  My problems paled into insignificance when I read your post.  The lack of warmth, the lack of cooking facilities and now the lack of food supplies seems to be very minor compared.  I wish you all of the verry best.


Oh Michael, that sounds awful, I’m so sorry. We all seem to have our own problems don’t we, but no heat, food etc is very bad. I truly hope things improve quickly for you as that is awful. Thank you for your sweet reply. I will get over it soon enough as no choice.  Big hugs to you x


----------



## Bloden

Group ((((HUG))))). Sorry to hear about everyone’s troubles.


----------



## SueEK

7.1 this morning, not as high as I thought. So back to work, best get on. Hope you all have a good day. Thanks so much for your lovely messages yesterday xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'6 today. 

Yesterday at work I had a nice old customer from Spain, which put me in a good mood. Though it felt so weird speaking Spanish there! Later, his son in law gave me a candle he made


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Not quite first up.

TBT this morning 5.1

Yesterday my BG was higher (for me) and my blood pressure too. I guessed it was anxiety over the smart meters being fitted. I was right once the fitter had gone things started to settle down again. Phew. All sorts of daft thoughts went through my mind including 'end of honeymoon period'. Thankfully all is ok. But come on, TBT?

Today I am at hospital for a diabetic eye thing. I may even walk there but my wife wants us to take a taxi. Hmmm. Not sure how I will play this one out.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> Try your local council or the British Red Cross maybe.


Great minds think alike - I already tried those - equally ignorant of details of scheme.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all - a nifty 5.2 here this a.m. No foal as yet and a grey morning with promise of sun to come. Sorry to hear of @SueEK postponement - surely once the world gets out of its current dangerous problems we, as a nation, must concentrate on sorting out proper funding for the NHS and also social care. A country that includes people spending £870 a roll on wall paper but cannot find the money for essential operations or keeping children from food poverty needs a good shake up.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## harbottle

I was at 5.5 this morning...

After last night's Daal and Mung bean pasta (Plus a few chicken nuggets the kids didn't eat) I was at 6.2 when I went to bed.


----------



## ColinUK

Went to bed on a 4.6 hopeful that’d give me a 5.Something this morning but no, 6.8. 

Electrician supposedly coming today but clearly his chosen method of communication is telepathy… he won’t be being used again once he’s finished this job that’s for sure.


----------



## harbottle

ColinUK said:


> Went to bed on a 4.6 hopeful that’d give me a 5.Something this morning but no, 6.8.
> 
> Electrician supposedly coming today but clearly his chosen method of communication is telepathy… he won’t be being used again once he’s finished this job that’s for sure.



Could that be the 'dawn phenomenon' at play there?


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. 5.5 at 6.20, although I’ve been awake since 5.50.  Had a very flat flatfish through the night.

 Still coughing, still feeling rubbishy, appetite a bit off. I’m hungry but I don’t feel like eating. As you know I love my food and love cooking. I don’t fancy anything. The thought of some foods are actually turning my stomach. We had Zara yesterday, our every other Monday childcare day, it was a lovely day so we went to the park. We only walked three miles, slowly, but I was completely exhausted when we got home. I was in bed by 9, again. I really thought I was getting better. Seems like that’s only when I don’t do anything. So today I’m not going to do anything. Well, I might make a quiche, I think I quite fancy that. Or do I? How can a blooming virus make you feel so rotten? Sorry for being such a whinge when there’s such much suffering going on in the world, but I’m really not good at being poorly. 

@SueEK what a disappointment for you after all the anticipation for the op. I also remember when you had to cancel your holiday, can’t believe it’s happening again. These things are sent to try us, aren’t they? Last week when the government, and the travel industry, announced with great excitement that there was no need to test etc for return into the UK, my first thought was….so what? It’s the other countries rules we still need to follow. It really annoyed me that this government thought it was the end of all of our travel woes. Hopefully you’ll get your op and your holiday sometime, sooner rather than later.

@TinaD I knew this plan of the government wasn’t going to be as easy as they were making out, on paper it sounds absolutely fantastic. In reality, as you’ve found out, it isn’t. Hopefully, you’ll find a way around it, it’s a wonderful thing you’re doing. It fleetingly crossed our minds, we have a spare room, but I couldn’t commit for six months. A few weeks maybe, but as we have five grandchildren who frequently stay over it wasn’t feasible. I let my heart rule my head for a while. Oh, and congrats on the HS.

Have a good day everyone, it’s going to be 18 degrees here today and tomorrow. Wow! Hope the sun shines for you too.


----------



## freesia

Morning everybody. 7.2 for me. Off to work soon.
Congrats to @TinaD on your HS


----------



## Lanny

05:12 BS 7.8  And I’ve found my doses by the 2nd half of yesterday after a 3rd day on 80 tresiba so, the moving target has stopped moving! A slight Spring reduction on all fronts of 80, fown from 90, Tresiba, 30 down from 40, 26 down from 36 & 22 down from 32 NR!

DSN didn’t call back yesterday but, maybe a backlog from St Patrick’s Day weekend so, not too worried by it: have a better handle on changing things now & hopefully, do better the next time I need to change my insulin needs; if she calls today, I’ll update the new doses & call myself to leave a message tomorrow if she doesn’t? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh!  It’s GREAT to have stability again!

Just finished breakfast while watching the final episode of The Gilded Age on Now TV!  It took all 9 episodes of the first season, I DO hope there’s another season, for new money Mrs. Bertha Russell & railroad baron Mr. George Russell to start making their inroads into elite society of the old money Mrs. Mary Astor! Mrs. Russell finally although, it was very last minute, to manoeuvre Mrs. Astor to attend her daughter’s coming out ball as their daughters had become close friends & along with Mrs. Astor everybody else she leads & control in society! I really enjoyed The Gilded Age & hopefully will make it’s way onto Freeview, ITV most likely, soon for everyone else to watch who don’t have Sky or Now TV subscriptions!


----------



## ColinUK

harbottle said:


> Could that be the 'dawn phenomenon' at play there?


It could be but it’s more usual for me to be 1.0 or maybe 1.5 above the bedtime reading in the morning. So clearly Dawn’s being a bit of a mardy cow today!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg hmmmm… thought of certain foods turns your stomach eh?

Hold on a mo! You’re not pregnant are you?! After all that was once heck of a party the other weekend!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here.

Nice work @TinaD - a stunning HS!

How frustrating @SueEK - that doesn’t quite cover it, but I didn’t want 2B chucked off the forum for swearing. Fingers / Everything crossed for a rapid rescheduling.

Knitting first, then I really must clean the car - I’m taking my mum on a little jolly next week so the car needs to be sparkling!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.8 here. Yesterday I was in the 8s. From the ridiculous to the ridiculous. 
I’m going out with daughter today, to a Pissarro exhibition in Oxford. Should be going with OH but he’s not quite well enough, and the tickets are non refundable. He spent the weekend expelling kidney stones,(better out than in, as they say) and feels a lot better now, but not quite up to a trip out.
Sorry I haven’t been commenting on many posts, I’ve been a bit preoccupied this last week. I have been thinking of everyone who has had a difficult time, (you know who you are!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @TinaD on the HS.
5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.9 today.

Next month I will be embarking on a 10 mile fundraising walk for Diabetes UK.









						Sophie's Coastal fundraising walk
					

Help Sophie G raise money to support Diabetes UK



					www.justgiving.com
				




If you’re interested in sponsoring me please click the link to my page - any donations are very much appreciated! Thank you in advance 

Have a good day!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 today

I went ahead and upgraded my SIM  only contract yesterday, tried doing it online but couldn't get any further than the basket page so phoned instead, the guy I spoke to was really nice, from my next allowance I will now have 60GB data and unlimited texts and minutes for only £1 dearer than I'm currently paying! I also got a free 8GB as a goodwill gesture for upgrading to see me through until my next package starts so I won't need to worry about running out xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg hmmmm… thought of certain foods turns your stomach eh?
> 
> Hold on a mo! You’re not pregnant are you?! After all that was once heck of a party the other weekend!


Ooh, now there’s a thought. NOT!  Putting to one side the fact Mr Eggy had THE op 29 years ago and I’m 62 next month, when I’m pregnant I don’t eat anything at all. All three times I’ve just vomited the whole nine months.  If I am pregnant, does anyone have the phone numbers of Ross and Norris McWhirter?


----------



## Quizzical

7.2 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 3.8 here. Yesterday I was in the 8s. From the ridiculous to the ridiculous.
> I’m going out with daughter today, to a Pissarro exhibition in Oxford. Should be going with OH but he’s not quite well enough, and the tickets are non refundable. He spent the weekend expelling kidney stones,(better out than in, as they say) and feels a lot better now, but not quite up to a trip out.
> Sorry I haven’t been commenting on many posts, I’ve been a bit preoccupied this last week. I have been thinking of everyone who has had a difficult time, (you know who you are!)


Ouch! Hope OH feels better soon.


----------



## janw

A surprise 5.7 this morning - made a nice keto dinner last night, but everything bar the carbs was way high (my fault for only looking at carbs per portion...), so was expecting a higher reading today - but diabetes and BG have their own agenda, as always 
Going to pop into town in a while, post off the Mother's Day parcel to my mum, have a mooch around, maybe stop for a coffee. The sun is out and it is due to warm up more - currently 11c, due to reach 18c after lunch - hmmm, might leave the coat at home then 
Spring has sprung and all looks fine and dandy.
Have a great day


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Went to bed on a 4.6 hopeful that’d give me a 5.Something this morning but no, 6.8.
> 
> Electrician supposedly coming today but clearly his chosen method of communication is telepathy… he won’t be being used again once he’s finished this job that’s for sure.


You obviously didn't polish the crystal ball.


----------



## Lanny

Just got call from DSN & I reported my new reduced doses. Then, some very useful advice on how to tell to reduce what when: if waking low in the morning Tresiba needs to go down & go down by -4 at least or -6, reduce NR until the 3rd day while waiting for the higher dose to leave my system & adjust the NR up if needs be when the lower Tresiba dose comes through; if waking BS is ok & going low during the day Novorapid needs going down by -2!  & a Lightbulb emoji for Ah hah!

I don’t feel I deserved the “Well done!” from my DSN as it’s more Spring than actual effort on my part but, it still felt good to get that validation!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Ooh, now there’s a thought. NOT!  Putting to one side the fact Mr Eggy had THE op 29 years ago and I’m 62 next month, when I’m pregnant I don’t eat anything at all. All three times I’ve just vomited the whole nine months.  If I am pregnant, does anyone have the phone numbers of Ross and Norris McWhirter?


No but I’ll be your manager!!


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

9 on the dot today, but doing a double shift as my colleague was out sick really took it out of my yesterday as I was so busy I didn't even get a proper meal, just really snacking when I had the time.

@SueEK - So sorry to read your op has been cancelled, I can't begin to imagine how frustrated you must be, plus all the issues with your holiday.

@Michael12421 - sorry to hear you are having a tough time as well.

@TinaD - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## rebrascora

Not felt much like posting the last couple of days but 4.4 yesterday and 3.3 today, despite a basal reduction last night and going to bed on 6.8 with an upward sloping arrow..... Hope it's not going to follow the obvious pattern and be 2.2 tomorrow!

Congrats to @TinaD on your House Special today and @Lyna on getting one yesterday. Good to see you back posting here. 

@Michael12421 Sorry to hear you are going through a rough patch. Can't believe you still haven't got your heating sorted.... or that you have survived this long through the winter without it. You are clearly made of very tough stuff! Worried that getting food in is now also a problem for you. Can your friend help with that? Hope Missy is OK and you are doing your best to look after each other. Hope you are getting some of this lovely spring weather there is Spain that we are currently being blessed with.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all - lovely day!

A disappointing 8.2 this morning but only myself to blame for eating too many Cadbury's mini-eggs after dinner.  I can avoid them, but once I start I can't stop!

Hubby took the BP machine back to the surgery this morning and said it was still going off.  I did turn it off before I took it off to go to bed and he said it wasn't going off after because it was on the sofa next to him whilst he was watching athletics on catch up.  It would appear to have malfunctioned.  I signed to say I'd return it in the same state I got it, so I hope they don't try to charge me!

@SueEK so very sorry to hear about your cancelled op and the holiday probs.  It might be worth contacting the hotel direct as TUI are known to treat the hotels they have contracts with very badly and pay peanuts to them.  The hotel may be more inclined to be nice to you than to TUI.

@TinaD congratulations on the HS,  Well done!

@Michael12421 Hugs... hope you can get food soon!


----------



## Pattidevans

@rebrascora big hugs... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ColinUK

Electrician now isn’t coming until Saturday. 

On the plus side, I’ve just booked a ticket to go and see Swan Lake this evening at the Royal Opera House. 
I’ve been a few times but never seen Swan Lake so that’ll be good I hope.


----------



## Michael12421

It's not that there is a shortage of food, just that there is an immense shortage of delivery drivers, most are on strike.
Went to 4 supermarkets last Thursday, no bread or flour, no butter or margarine, no milk and what vegetables there were were just like me, old, wrinkled and definately past their sell by date. Most unusual of all is that considering the Province of Jaen is the major producer of olive oil in the whole of Spain there is little of that and rationing is in force.
Keep Calm and Carry On is the order of the day.


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon all and just in from a spot of fence painting to report a 5.0 first thing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.1 here, I seem to have been steady all night and then had a huge dawn rise.
> A lot of the new style riding tights now have mobile phone pockets on the legs, @rayray119, or I use a cyclists spibelt type thing that holds the stuff tightly so it doesn’t bounce around. Some riding schools won’t allow loose bumbags or backpacks in case they get caught in a tree branch, or caught on something on the way down if you fall off.


I would never were a backpack when riding I would probably just leave it at the side and seemed and get off off if I felt like I may to nned check and eat. atthough it would only be 30 mintute lesson so if I checked before and afterwards it should be okay.   haven't checked in for past couple of days as having technollgy issues.  8.9 yesterday(I did end up eating in night) was 10.9 when  to bed and did give a half unit. was 5.6 when I woke up in the midele of night did eat a samiil amount(thinking it won't hurt if I'm staying steady and sould and if I;m heading down it should stop it(I didn't test at frist because I was thinking its probelly fine and don't want to waste a test strip then after not being able to get back to sleep for a bit I thought maybe I should)  today  was 7.4 this time when I went to bed I deicd to leve 11.2 alone when I went bed and that seemed to work out okay.(although I do over think the posibity of long term completions in fecture especially after reading a cheter of think like a pancus last night)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> A disappointing 8.2 this morning but only myself to blame for eating too many Cadbury's mini-eggs after dinner. I can avoid them, but once I start I can't stop!


I understand, I can have an unopened chocolate bar at home for weeks, but once the wrapper is broken...I've never been the kind who eats the big bars in one go, but will get a few squares every day until it's gone. And often, after I put it back in the cupboard, I come back for a couple more squares


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> On the plus side, I’ve just booked a ticket to go and see Swan Lake this evening at the Royal Opera House.
> I’ve been a few times but never seen Swan Lake so that’ll be good I hope.


Way back in the 70s I saw Swan Lake at the Royal Opera house.  A couple of years later I was in Moscow and all the crew got tickets for Swan Lake at the Kremlin Theatre.  We'd got to Moscow  via Anchorage (8 hour time change), Tokyo (another huge time change and 2 overnight shifts so we were quite jet-lagged).  The performance ended and I turned to the first officer beside me and said "That was a very strange version of Swan Lake, the swan didn't die!"  He replied, "she did, you were snoring at the time!"  Anyway, hope you enjoy the performance tonight @ColinUK.


Martin.A said:


> Spain and Italy, the two countries responsible for more than 70% of the world's olive oil production, have both had a poor harvest season due to drought, disease-stricken trees and fruit-fly infestations which have completely stunted the olive harvest.


Hubby and I once went by bus from Granada to Seville.  There was nothing to see but kilometre after kilometre of olive trees, punctuated by 2 or 3 odd little towns of new houses all built in straight lines.  We could see no reason for these towns,  no industry, nothing... We got quite excited when we saw a goatherd...


----------



## gll

Afternoon everyone. 14.2 waking today.

Quiet day, been out to see sis in law for a bit and home now sat here thinking where do I even start today with the to do list I have about the house (so of course I came on here instead).


----------



## rebrascora

Martin.A said:


> Spain and Italy, the two countries responsible for more than 70% of the world's olive oil production, have both had a poor harvest season due to drought, disease-stricken trees and fruit-fly infestations which have completely stunted the olive harvest. That being the case it seems odd that Sainsbury's have had Extra Virgin on offer over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Hope things get sorted soon, Michael.


Concerned to hear this, obviously for the communities involved in production whose livelihoods are affected, but from a personal point of view, olives feature very regularly in my diet..... probably just short of an addiction along with cheese. The thought of supply issues definitely caused me to respond with an "Oh No!" 
I can manage without toilet paper at a push but no olives....!!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Electrician now isn’t coming until Saturday.
> 
> On the plus side, I’ve just booked a ticket to go and see Swan Lake this evening at the Royal Opera House.
> I’ve been a few times but never seen Swan Lake so that’ll be good I hope.


Oohhh! I LOVE the music of Swan Lake SO well as I borrowed the whole thing on cassette tapes, the music, from the library & recorded onto my own set of cassette tapes in the 80’s as a teenager! I listened to it so much that I could tell from hearing it what act & scene the music was from BUT, there’s 1 very well known piece that’s played twice as a scenery background of swans & the only difference is the length of time! My memory is no longer capable of that, sadly: brain & memory power reaches its peak at age 35; before that it’s rising & declines after that age! These days, at the age of 50, I’m definitely declining! 

I LOVED all 3 of Tchaikovsky ballets & borrowed to rcord my own cassette tapes from the library in my teens & my favourite, musically wise, is actually Sleeping beauty but, as an overall ballet, marriage of both music & dance, Swan Lake is the best! 

I’ve only ever seen the ballet being danced on videos, also borrowed from the library, & never saw it live! Ballet tickets were SO expensive even in my 20’s & 30’s when in London to go to The Royal Ballet on a waitress’ salary barely above minimum wage! 

I’m very envious of you @ColinUK a Green with Envy emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Concerned to hear this, obviously for the communities involved in production whose livelihoods are affected, but from a personal point of view, olives feature very regularly in my diet..... probably just short of an addiction along with cheese. The thought of supply issues definitely caused me to respond with an "Oh No!"
> I can manage without toilet paper at a push but no olives....!!


I know what you do with toilet paper but where on Earth do you push an olive?!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny this ticket cost me a grand total of £8. 
There was one available for £11 and a few for £28. 

Only ballet I’ve seen before is Romeo & Juliet  - a few different times with different companies, some good, some really emotionless and others just phenomenal.


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> I know what you do with toilet paper but where on Earth do you push an olive?!


You push them through one of these.
,
The blades cut the olive and then you brine them  for 10 days or more to get rid of the bitterness changing the brine every day.  Time consuming yes but so many ladies around here do it.  Sitting together and nattering away ten to the dozen.


----------



## Lanny

Prices have REALLY come down over the years & it’s not as high brow as it once was: it needed to in order to survive; prices used to be EVEN more expensive for Opera & that’s come down now too!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> I can manage without toilet paper at a push but no olives....!!


Well whatever you do, don't use kitchen paper!  Friends of ours did (household of 4), the wife spent her birthday helping to shovel sh*t from the blocked drains!


Michael12421 said:


> The blades cut the olive and then you brine them for 10 days or more to get rid of the bitterness changing the brine every day. Time consuming yes but so many ladies around here do it. Sitting together and nattering away ten to the dozen.


The first year we had our olive tree it was quite productive.  Lovely black ripe olives.  I served them with drinks  - you should have seen people's faces when they tasted them!  I had no idea about the brining process then.  Regrettably it has never borne fruit since!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Prices have REALLY come down over the years & it’s not as high brow as it once was: it needed to in order to survive; prices used to be EVEN more expensive for Opera & that’s come down now too!


I think there’s always been £8 tickets but they sell out exceptionally quickly. 
I accept I’ve got the added advantage of being able to decide on a whim to go and to walk there. Last night I was at the BFI for example again on a whim.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Electrician now isn’t coming until Saturday.
> 
> On the plus side, I’ve just booked a ticket to go and see Swan Lake this evening at the Royal Opera House.
> I’ve been a few times but never seen Swan Lake so that’ll be good I hope.


Oooh enjoy!! Its a beautiful ballet!


----------



## ColinUK

The view from the seat. 

It’s obviously very pretty but I do sometimes wish they’d just talk to each other!


----------



## ColinUK

Moved seats again… 

As I said, not bad for £8. 

Still not entirely convinced by ballet as a whole. At times I find myself wondering who that character is and why they’re doing whatever it is that they’re doing. Or not doing. 

The dancing was sublime but honestly the plot is utter guff! 




Rewarded with a 5.1 in time for bed though so let’s see what they evil magician/advisor chap gets the DF to do overnight.


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning all. Took a break for a while. But a 6.2 this morning.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone! 13.7

My daughter has her first mental health appointment this morning so will be taking her up to that. I'm hoping this will be at the least a gateway to the right support for her.

Had a really long chat with my aunt last night and found out my lack of tolerance to meds has some genetic history to it. She is the exact same  As I lost my mum when I was little, she is the only link there that can give me some medical history from mums side.

Time for a much needed coffee, feeling like I woke up on go slow mode 

Hope you all have a fabby day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 

6.2 so morning readings are ratcheting down slowly it seems. 

I dreamt of swans.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. Couldn’t quite get back into the swing of things at work yesterday, wasn’t in the right head space but today is a new day.
Have a good one all x
@ColinUK I love Swan Lake but more for the actual art of the ballet rather than the story. Can’t beat a good ballet x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Difficult to believe stuff....

I walked to the hospital appointment yesterday (quite a long way) on my own. To my utter surprise about 2 minutes after I arrived, my wife turned up (you know the one that won't leave the house because of her fears). She was a completely different person (but really nice). Later we went into Lytham (something she said she wouldn't do), had fish and chips (a big no no as *they* are all trying to poison her), and sat on the sea front (haven't done that in a long time). We had a great time. And the rest of the day was like that, really good. She was so happy and relaxed. Now that may all sound great but as she was diagnosed as a paranoid shizophrenic it may all have just been one of the personalities shining through. I really don't know. Today and the coming days will be interesting on that score. But I am so grateful for even that one good day for her (and me).

Oh and the hospital appointment went well.

BG this morning 4.8 as it should be (for me)

Blood pressure nicely at the lower end of the normal range

Nothing planned for today except a medium walk. Yesterday I walked 245 minutes and ached a bit afterwards. So not so much walking today.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 3.8. Oops!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning 

6.6. Struggling a little at the moment. Had eye appointment yesterday. Need more injections. The more I’m in target and trying the worse it is. 

Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 8.8


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.4 here.

I gave our creaky old car a proper wash yesterday, the first time since we bought it in 2007 (lazy, moi?). I don’t usually drive this car, my OH does. So I didn’t realise that it’s FILTHY inside - he even stores left over bits of wood in there.  And some tools.  I’ve deffo got my work cut out - it has to be spanking clean before I take mum oop North next week.

I love a bit of ballet - or modern dance for that matter. Men in tights, what’s not to like?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. 
Those fouettés, @ColinUK ! I went to ballet classes right up to the age of 18, and I always fell over trying to do them. (and I mean just one or two, not the whole series) When I was about 10, I got taken to Covent Garden to see Fonteyn and Nureyev in Swan Lake. I’ve only hazy memories of it, but it was a totally magical experience.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 at 7am. I managed to get back to sleep after I woke at 4am with a stinker of a headache. Relieved about that. So far I haven’t coughed too much since getting up. Fingers crossed. 

It’s another beautiful day, true to its word the temperature “soared” to 18 degrees yesterday, today is supposed to be the same. I only went up to the top of the garden yesterday, hung some washing out and fed the birds. TBF our garden is 40 metres long so I did get some exercise. Today I wonder whether to chance a longer walk or will it put me back again? I’ll see how the morning goes. Still haven’t much of an appetite or rather, I don’t know what I want to eat. I made a quiche yesterday, homemade pastry and everything, I overlooked it a bit, obviously wasn’t concentrating! It was ok, I had a small bit with a small jacket potato. 

I do have some good news though, you won’t all appreciate it, Mr and Mrs Reed Bunting turned up in the garden yesterday. Was so pleased, I thought they’d decided against visiting us this year as this is late for them. It’s the little things sometimes, isn’t it? 

Have a fab day everyone. Hope the sun is shining where you are too.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another nice round 5 today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, another sunny day. 5.9 this a.m. possibly the result of a late snack when up to check pony - no movement on that front despite me pointing out the benefits of nativity in sunshine. Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## RirisR

Still under the weather 8.2 this morning


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Moved seats again…
> 
> As I said, not bad for £8.
> 
> Still not entirely convinced by ballet as a whole. At times I find myself wondering who that character is and why they’re doing whatever it is that they’re doing. Or not doing.
> 
> The dancing was sublime but honestly the plot is utter guff!
> 
> View attachment 20352
> 
> 
> Rewarded with a 5.1 in time for bed though so let’s see what they evil magician/advisor chap gets the DF to do overnight.


SO funny @ColinUK  I guess I’m the only enthusiastic swot of a teenager that borrowed books from the library about ballets & opera’s so I’d know what I see & translated librettos in the case of opera with the original language, mostly Italian & can be French or German, on one side of the page & the translated English on the other side; had a great memory, then, & only needed to swot up once & remembered, if not every scene in a ballet or every word sung in an opera, the gist of it ever afterwards! Now in Opera houses there’s a line of translated words running across the the top of the stage suspended above the singers: those red dotted messages you get at doctors or hospital waiting rooms; my brother told me when he went to see an opera in London for the first time & I suggested borrowing a libretto from the library! But, swotting up can still be useful for ballets OR see them a few more times & you’ll get it!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  surtitles are a good thing generally but it’s not universal. Certainly ROH doesn’t use them but everything at the ENO is either in English or surtitled with the words above the stage. They also sometimes have a scene by scene synopsis but I think I’ve only seen that once.


----------



## Lanny

08:44 BS 7.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## janw

back to 6.2, could have been worse as last night's dinner was a high everthing, but thankfully the calories etc gained from 6000+ steps brought most of it back in line - phew!
I went down town, then went over to the shopping centre on the western flank to meet up with daughter and granddaughter. Daughter discovered that the princess is too big for her buggy now, the straps would not do up - so princess decided she would use Nana's "buggy" instead - my walker - not used for my mobility (that is fine) but to carry shopping on which I cannot manage to do with the COPD and back issues. It worked a treat, she was content to sit on it "backwards" no messing about as with her buggy. She makes me laugh - 3 years old and thinking outside of the box already!! 
I went with hubby and our dog for a walk yesterday too, to feed the ducks and swans - making the most of the sunshine and warmth 
Off to coffee morning and then I might pop to another Home Bargains to see if they have my caramel coffee in stock, it seems to be the only one that sells it, thankfully it is the one closest to home.
Right must dash, time I wasn't here
Enjoy your day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me. 

Right, there's more painting to be done outside so  toodle pip in and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8
Got absolutely soaked this morning on my walk with Missy - well, it is the rainy season.  
Got changed and went out scouring the shops.  Managed to get onions which I have not seen in 10 days - only allowed four.
Got a pack of butter - but only one at 250g.
Got a very small baguette - only allowed one.
Got a small rack of pork ribs - that's Sunday lunch
Got a litre of milk - just one

Man finally came to look at the hob. Decided he would fit a brand new one so that I could cook BUT it is only  on loan whilst he repairs the 'old' one - just 4 months 'old'. I might decide to be inconveniently not at home when he tries to re-deliver it, after all I had to wait 4 weeks so he can do the same.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... another lovely day.  

4.9 this morning despite half a bar of Terry's chocolate orange mini-eggs.  OMG the combination of sublime orange choccie with little crunchy bits is totally moreish.



ColinUK said:


> @Lanny surtitles are a good thing generally but it’s not universal. Certainly ROH doesn’t use them but everything at the ENO is either in English or surtitled with the words above the stage. They also sometimes have a scene by scene synopsis but I think I’ve only seen that once.


In some cases, particularly Opera, they spoil it.  I love the music, but to find out that  what a  character is actually singing during a beautiful aria is "Oh lovely, pickled herrings for lunch" (la Boheme) does tend to take the romance out of it!

@eggyg hope you feel better today and get a bit of appetite back.

@Michael12421 good to hear you were able to get some mimimal supplies at least.

Ah well, despite the sunshine I shall be in the kitchen most of the day prepping for a lunch party tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was very late to bed, so when my Levemir alarm went off I was still really tired. Libre reading was a disappointing 8.4. I was going to inject 1 correction unit but for some reason decided that it needed 1.5... plus my normal Levemir dose. Alarm was set for an hour later which I absolutely do not remember going off but it must have done, because I scanned my Libre at that time and I had a nice 6.1 with an horizontal arrow..... if it didn't log my scans I would not have believed it.... I must have been really sleepy! Woke up again much later with Libre showing 2.5  (Finger prick was 3.0) Totally my own fault. Very bad decision..... soon rectified by a couple of JBs though.
My sister is coming over today so hopefully she can lift my spirits out of the doldrums and get me back on an even keel and a better sleep pattern.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans Nothing wrong with a lovely bit of herring!


----------



## gll

Just got home.

Daughter had a really good appointment, she felt heard! The guy said to her that she's the first patient that has made sense all day with solid explainable reasons behind the mental health struggles.
She was put on new anti anxiety and depression meds which should also help with her mild ocd.
The last lot she was on made it so she couldn't take gabapentin but these ones, its only her dihydrocodeine (night-time pain meds) that will be effected and that's only if she needs to drive at night (she can't drive anyway).  She has a face to face with gp next week I think it is about meds so we can talk about getting those going again as they did help overall.
He is seeing her again next week but has already said if she feels he isn't helping he can send her to pain clinic MH team. 

We had time to kill so got a coffee in town with her, did some shopping and handed in her script which I will get tomorrow when I'm in for bloods. She's away to her room to decompress and relax a bit and I'm going to do the same


----------



## rayray119

6.2 this morning did end up doing something a little bit risky last night.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all, glorious here in sunny Sale so have been doing a bit of pot weeding. BG has been up and down, can never get enough blood out. 7.9 this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. First up.

Yesterday was much quieter with my wife, back to her usual routines of hiding away when I go out exercising, taping up food packets and bottles, communicating quite poorly, etc, but at least she was calm and reasonably settled.

BG this morning 4.9 excellent.

Nothing much planned for today. I might update my App to include energy tracking and costs.

Talking of which, it had never occurred to me that the little USB power blocks continuously draw some power even when not charging. Not a lot, but some, so they will now get unplugged or switched out when not needed.

I also discovered that the shower does not use much power at all (I thought that it would). The washing machine is very efficient, so too the Ninja foodi. The fridge is a constant but reasonably small power drain. I think the biggest cost is probably the central heating (no surprise there). What was surprising was the electric blanket uses more power than I expected. We only put it on for a couple of hours before bed time. We may look to reducing that time to minutes only.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## harbottle

5.1 for me  on a rare morning test.


----------



## Lanny

05:04 BS 7.4 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had a walk around the outside of the house yesterday: 2 circuits; the 2nd one was HARD but, slowed right down to barely a crawl & managed with much huffing & puffing! DEAD tired afterwards but, pleased with myself!  I CAN do it by slowing down! My heart rate has kept going down bit by for the last few days by about 6 or 7 beats a minute: thought it might have been a fluke, at first; a definite trend now & gone from 84 to 78 average & lowest was 74! It makes a noticeable difference!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 3.6.

It’s annoying because the Libre 2 will tell me I’ve gone low but a finger prick will say I’m fine but then a bit later I’m actually hypo and the Libre hasn’t alarmed again


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6. 

Had a good day yesterday. Full line of washing out, a ( slow) walk to Aldi, it’s only two miles, and a bit of gardening! Still coughing but I don’t feel it’s coming from my chest anymore. I also made, ate and enjoyed a cottage pie. Not exactly warm weather food but it was just what I fancied after almost a week of not knowing what I wanted to eat. 

Hair appointment at 10, cut and colour for me, Mr Eggy will get his scalping whilst I “cook”, then a bit of lunch in town and some shopping. Eldest daughter and hubby ( The Farmers) have birthdays within five days of each other next week. They’re busy lambing at the minute and don’t have a lot of time for anything, so won’t be celebrating as such. So to that end, we’re going to buy them some nice food and drink to have when they can fit it in. I’ve already bought daughter some nice smellies  to use when she gets time to relax. SIL is getting thermal welly socks! 

Hope it’s a good day for everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning 7.2

Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all.
4.8 at 2.30am
4.6 at 4.30am
5.2 at 6am, JB induced though its dropping again now. Could be one of those days   .
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Quizzical

5.4 this morning - GP says to aim for 6 for some reason as I’m a type 2.   Had a problem with Lantus pen yesterday morning and probably ended up with an extra 2 units, so BGs in the 4s during the day.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6. Have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.4 here.

Another sunny day - yesterday was a scorcher (for about an hour around 3 o’clock). I’ve been trying to book a nice restaurant for Sat lunch - hubby’s going to be away for our anniversary, so we thought we’d have a pre-anniversary celebration. Good grief! I give up...when I phone, they don’t pick up, then I phone again 5 minutes later and they’re engaged.  Same goes with hairdressers around here - I look like Javier Bardem in No Country for Old Men, not a good look on a woman in her 50s. I know what’s going to happen - a run-in with the clippers, then fish n chips on the sea front.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'7 yesterday and 5'3 today. 

I have a Novopen at home and asked the nurse to change my prescription from disposable pens to cartridges. I was on my last Levemir pen, which should last me a couple weeks but I didn't have spares, I think I should order earlier but was waiting for the prescription to get changed because I didn't want to have 10 more pens now that I can use the refillable one. I got a text saying that my prescription was ready to collect : they gave me the 10 disposable pens of Levemir lol. I also got cartridges, yes...2 boxes of Novorapid, which I am still not using and already have 5 pens unopened in the fridge. Tomorrow in my appointment I'm going to ask what to do about this.


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.4 here and a lovely warm day in sunny Sussex. May go for a wander today as hubby has got my car, he still hasn’t managed to finish his, he mends one thing and another springs a leak!!
Think we have holiday sorted but have to pay for my grandson who can’t come, complicated but I can’t be bothered fighting with them anymore.
@Bexlee hope you are having a better few days, hugs to you xx
@ColinUK congrats on surpassing your target xx
Have a good day all


----------



## Robin

I just had a complete fluke with Wordle. I got nothing on the first row, then guessed the correct answer on the next row, because it was a word I often choose as a second guess if I get nothing on the opener!


----------



## rayray119

11.7 I was might be check on it later in the night because u corrected a 12 before bed but realised I given myself more so ate but yes,I still finding evens a bit wired) although the bit. I'm wonder how how and for how long does it and how often does it need to be even if it's just sometimes to have risk of commerce complapications later(this is my anuxty mind somthingvi reas  in the think like a pancus book my mind has made me worry instead of helping)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another long sleep-in production. 

Dez


----------



## KGL

Small victory for me this morning!  I started making gradual diet changes 4 weeks ago, no medication but self funded a glucose monitor. 

I have lost 3 kg in weight in 4 weeks and my waking blood sugar this morning is 6 down from 8s snd 9s. 

Feeling very proud.


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning. 
So neat and yet…
Still it’s the best I’ve had in a morning in a long time so Yay!!!

Went to a screening last night of The Lost City - it’s out in a few weeks - Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, Daniel Radcliffe, Brad Pitt. 

I’m glad the tickets were comps tbh. It’s not bad but it’s not as good as it ought to have been. 
Decent enough script and the cast are obviously having tonnes of fun but it’s meant to be a pastiche of the genre and doesn’t quite go far enough to do that. 
Still, it’s enjoyable with some truly laugh out loud dialogue and action. 
Solid 7/10 and an ideal Sunday afternoon telly film. 

Another screening tonight and this one is Morbius.


----------



## ColinUK

*near not neat obviously!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  What a glorious day!

7.4 at 08:00 due to correcting a 3.9 at 04:29.

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @freesia  on the HSs.


----------



## gll

I was in bed early and got up at 3am - 19.3 (thought that was me up but maybe it was just for a drink and a wee). No idea what I went to bed on 
felt tired after an hour so crashed again until half 8 - 15.4

Appointment for todays bloods (hba1c) and face to face with my nurse was cancelled due to her being ill but I have rebooked the bloods for tomorrow lunchtime so they at least get done and results get back for when she (hopefully) is back.

My dad has his cataracts done last weekend (and seeing brilliantly already) but picked up covid in hospital. Phoned him yesterday and he sounded rough. He's totally annoyed with it all as he has managed to avoid it until now.

Wordle in 4 

Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo and @freesia on the HS and @ColinUK you get one of my home made glittery stars for that awesome nearly <3


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning after a wakeful night, so not as bad as it could have been.
Enjoyed coffee morning yesterday, then went to an extremely busy Home Bargains, who haven't got my coffee in either, so I guess they are no longer stocking it. Went to |Asda and got some bits I needed. Came home and hubby was in back garden working on another fence post thingy (metal bit that goes in the ground to hold the wooden post), dog was telling me a tale very loudly so took him for a quick walk as that is what he needed, daughter turned up and I almost got pulled into the road in his eagerness to see her! Son wanted to go out, so we went to feed the ducks and swans, daughter came too, but had to shoot off to get princess from nursery, but it was nice to be out. Just sitting on a bench listening to the bird song was so relaxing. Make the most of it, don't think there will be much sitting around next week when the cold weather comes back - this is a fake spring, obviously! lol
It has been decided, finally, that I will keep the old car until mid August, when it is unlikely to pass the MOT due to age, so I am paying for the insurance when it runs out this weekend, I just love having a bit of freedom to go where I want, when I want. She's an old 54 plate, but drives fine - yes there is some visible damage from daughter's accident in it, but it got checked out and serviced and is perfectly safe to drive. I am definitely regaining my confidence after not driving for several years, easier when you know the car and don't have to think where the indicators or wipers are etc - hands up who has tried clearing the screen with a blinker lol Funniest one I remember was my mum driving a new car, someone cut her up on the roundabout and she went to sound her horn - all she got was the window washer spray hitting the screen - and mum saying "I bet he heard that!!" We giggled all the way home!
Off to get my prescription meds later, maybe just maybe, they'll have my new spacer in stock for me as well this time....one can live in hope!
Have a good day


----------



## khskel

Good afternoon everybody. It may have been a 4.9 for me although shortly after that pre breakfast got an 8.1 then replace sensor error message. I have just tried reporting it via the Abbot Website, not sure if it has worked as the questions and drop down responses were partially in german which luckily I can read a bit. The final response was 'Problem geloest' i.e. problem solved. Let's see what happens!

Any way have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Looks like I am in good company this morning with @freesia and @MeeTooTeeTwo. Congrats to you guys. Like @freesia mine was JB engineered at 4.20am. Caught it before I dipped into the red though and just 1 needed. 
My graph was a little shy and disappeared off the screen as I took my evidential photo so you will have to make do with my log entry as validation...


I thought I was doing well this morning with Wordle until I read @Robin's post which rather took the shine off my 3!   
Got Quordle in 8 and Octordle in 12 but I flunked one of the latter 2 yesterday.... can't remember which one but my first failure so far.


----------



## gll

yay to you too @rebrascora


----------



## ColinUK

Nice little pre-post readings today!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to my HS partners today @freesia &  @rebrascora


----------



## freesia

Ooohh a trio of us HS. Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rebrascora!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hi All

I wasn't going to post because I am ashamed of myself and my eating, but after reading another post on here, which I will reply to, made me realise that hiding away and pretending it didn't happen doesn't help me, and you guys and girls are so wonderful at not judging and this is when I need to post. 

Anyway my reading was 14.4 this morning, all self imposed, had a really bad day with work yesterday, having taken over some work from someone else, to find out that there is over a years worth of incomplete work to be followed up on, so lots of work not just the hour or so a week or producing reports that I was told, the previous person has clearly only followed up on the easy stuff and just left the more challenging, anyway working my way through that sh*t, then get asked to help someone out who is struggling, do so and get completely thrown under the bus by this person to management, obviously to save their own skin, that coupled with someone causing me loads of issues as they never get their work submitted within the deadlines then everything is urgent and go screaming to management that myself and my colleague are holding up their projects.  Anyway ate 3 kitkats, a large packet of digestives biscuits yesterday and pretty much the same today.  Now feel bad, guilty, beating myself up and hasn't solved any of the work problems, but did enjoy eating them at the time.  I wish I wasn't an emotional eater, and I wish I was one of those people who could just go ok that happened, it was beyond my control, I know I did nothing wrong and just move on, but unfortunately this stuff gets to me.

congratulations to everyone on their HS and those with nearly HS.  I suspect tomorrow's reading will be another bad one for me.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh @Grannylorraine! I am so sorry you are being put under so much strain at work and it is impacting your eating and therefore your health. That is not good at all but totally understandable! 
Don't ever be reluctant to post about such issues here because we have your back, not that we can help much but please do offload it as much as you can if that helps. You are such an inspiration in respect of the running and yoga you do, so don't ever feel like you are doing any less than your best. I know in your situation I would have been far worse! 

I don't know what to suggest to alleviate that situation but wonder if time off work might not be appropriate since it is impacting your health, but I guess that just means it is still all to deal with when you get back and no doubt with shorter deadlines still. Can you get some nice cheese and olives and munch on those instead tomorrow or some other low carb treat that will hit the spot for you, instead of the high carb stuff. I know it's not the same as chocolate or biscuits but it might make it a little easier to cope without blowing your levels through the ceiling. 
Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## SueEK

@freesia @MeeTooTeeTwo @rebrascora well done all on your HS.
@Grannylorraine just the time to report your reading, I too am guilty of over indulging on snacks I shouldn’t, especially when stressed, and lets be honest most of us go awry when stressed. As @rebrascora says I too am so impressed with your running and yoga, you are an inspiration and try not to do yourself down, not one of us is perfect.  As for your work, some of them sound perfects twats in my opinion and nobody can fit 2 pints into a pint pot, so just do what you can do. I’m sorry it’s rough and we are definitely all here for you, as you have been for me so keep going and know that we care xxxx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.3 today
Sorry to read what you went through yesterday @Grannylorraine sounds Like you were thrown under the bus with a massive challenge.

have a great day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I was really tired yesterday. No idea why. Slept in this morning until 6am which is about 2 hours later than normal.

BG? TBT 5.1 Grrrrr.

Nothing planned for today except a small delivery from Amazon. A long individually switched power socket thing, so I can easily switch in or out my stuff. I am so glad they have given me a time slot for delivery....'before 9pm'....whoops, that means I cannot go out, or exercise, or anything....still, they may deliver early....

Feedback can be great and the new smart meter display is fascinating and informative. Feedback can also become a nightmare as it is so easy to go into panic or worry if the reading is high or not what is expected/normal. A bit like BG readings. Last night I had to stop myself descending into panic as the display showed I was using way more electricity than normal. I eventually worked out that it was our huge fridge going into some sort of deep chill time. After about an hour it all settled back down again. Lesson learned. Don't panic!!! Nothing exploded and all is well.

My wife was a bit ruffled and unsettled yesterday over something that had gone missing, or in her words, 'someone had stolen it'. No, they hadn't. It was merely misplaced. Too late, she became unhappy and fretted a bit, however, she did recover surprisingly quickly for her. Her illness has similarities to diabetes. Always there. Always unpredictable. Always needs care and attention.  Can be horrible at times. No respite.

Have a great day everyone whatever you get up to.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.2. Exhausted and glad its Friday.

@Grannylorraine, i know i can't say anything that would help alleviate the situation but you can only do what you can do. Those people sound awful but just do your best to get your work done and know we are here for whenever you need to offload. Big hugs to you. Take care.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 17.2 by the time I tested.

Got up, daughter was sitting in the living room saying she felt sick. She went to the bathroom and sat on the toilet lid with a bucket and had 2 fainting episodes. Son got urgently shouted on to keep her from toppling over.. Couldn't get a bp reading on her (it errored on me which it never does). She kinda came round and got her back to the sofa.
Called 111 as she had a wee bit more colour to her and was talking. They think it might be the new depression/anxiety meds but I've to phone GP for an emergency consult to see what they want to do with her medication wise and not to take the morning dose. Common side effect nausea and rare one is fainting.
Fed her some toast to cover all bases and got her into bed with various ways of summoning me to hand and will check on her every 20 mins.

Not sure I will make my bloods appointment at 1 (need to leave at 11 due to transport times) but will see how that plays out.

Hope everyone has a good day  x

@Grannylorraine no judgment here just oodles of hugs to you x


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.6.

I’d like to say I’m full of the joys of spring as it’s a glorious day, but I’m not. Think I overdid it yesterday, hairdressers, beauty salon, lunch out, Tesco! It was definitely Tesco that tipped me over the edge. I was absolutely exhausted again and had a splitting headache. 

Can’t rest today as we are attending a memorial service for our eldest’s FIL. He died exactly two years ago today. No funeral service was had obviously then, can’t say I’m looking forward to it. But there’s a lunch after the church service. Just hope I don’t start coughing. 

Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## SueEK

7.7 today. Didn’t get my walk yesterday but did weed the pavement and patio out the front, now have a blister on my finger but don’t panic, I’ll live.
Sainsbury’s this morning and a possible trip to Matalan, how exciting.
@gll how awful for your daughter and indeed yourself, hope she is ok and you get to the bottom of it x
@eggyg hope all goes well today and you feel ok during the service xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Another sunny morning, more washing beckons while I can get it all hung out.


----------



## KGL

Deflated this morning with 8.1 after my small victory yesterday yet I did nothing different.  :-(


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.4 here.

Sunshine! Oh yeah.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning fellow hosts to the pesky Diabetes Fairy. 

5.8 today for me. 

@Grannylorraine  you are an inspiration and we’re all allowed to be human and to have comfort foods when we need them. You made the best decision available to you at the time you made it yesterday. It’s what you needed to get through the day. 
Today’s a new day. Hopefully it’s a better one. 

@eggyg  Hope the memorial service goes ok and is a celebration of life and filled with memories of laughter and smiles. And not too many coughs.


----------



## Lanny

08:13 BS 7.2  Slow & steady going down a bit each morning: soon in target range?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Woke with bright sunshine on my face going through my curtains which have a tiny gap!  WAY too late for the birdie chorus, though as they’re up around dawn at just over 6am? I couldn’t get back to sleep just after 2am after a call of nature so, wached a couple of episodes on Now TV of the last season 3 of Westworld that I’d missed a few years ago! Great tv show I’d recommend by the makers of Lost!

Breakfast ready in oven so, have to go!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

There we are! Safely out & JUST on the edge of too crispy!  Been having little frozen mini danish from tesco 2 or 3 times a week & have 2 tiny ones in the oven for a strict 22 minutes, or exactly 25 minutes from switching on my small top oven of my electric cooker, on gas mark 6: a minute over & they burn as they’re SO tiny! I have 2 no crusts sandwiches & 2 mini danish, today it’s stuffed chicken breast sandwiches, vanilla crown & cinnamon whirl, with 2 cups of tea for an admittedly extra 10 NR so, 40 units instead of 30 but, SO YUMMY! Mind you I can’t have anymore fat today as that’s my quota & not every day: no danish tomorrow!

Right! Tea’s brewed now & having breakfast now!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! 6'1 in this lovely bright morning, currently in a taxi to my appointment with DSN because bus was delayed, I'm gonna be late anyway but I hope I can still make it   could have walked to the hospital but wanted to give my legs a break after 14 hours working on my feet yesterday. Not my hardest day, but a very long one. Today would be similar if I hadn't changed the morning shift to attend my appointment, so better save some energy now. On the bright side, I was in a great mood after a good night of sleep and the weather was lovely all day. Went out for a coffee outside in my break and really enjoyed sitting in the sun


----------



## TinaD

A fine sunny morning - hope everyone enjoying it. The dog is in disgrace. Woofed on and off from 2230-2400. Slept until 0320 when awakened by desperately rumbling tum - BG then 5.8 - ate bacon eggs and mushrooms and then went out like a light until 0500 when the dog started again. Language blue until 0630, decided to get up but immediately fell asleep again...Up at 0830 when BG 6.00. Blasted Wolf running about with wide grin and wagging tail - if I was more agile I might have given in to temptation and planted wellie in his beam end. Had an email yesterday from my splendid young (Plaid Cymru)MP about the form requiring Ukranian sponsors to enter passport number despite guidance for refugee to provide copy passport/driving licence etc for which the electronic form does not provide....He too was unable to resolve the issue and is asking a parliamentary question. Not sure if just damnably stupid government or intentional cock up to make it look as if they are helping refugees with online visa applications but actually making sure we get fewer of them. I'm rather looking forward to having refugees at the bottom of the garden - makes a change from the traditional fairies.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> A fine sunny morning - hope everyone enjoying it. The dog is in disgrace. Woofed on and off from 2230-2400. Slept until 0320 when awakened by desperately rumbling tum - BG then 5.8 - ate bacon eggs and mushrooms and then went out like a light until 0500 when the dog started again. Language blue until 0630, decided to get up but immediately fell asleep again...Up at 0830 when BG 6.00. Blasted Wolf running about with wide grin and wagging tail - if I was more agile I might have given in to temptation and planted wellie in his beam end. Had an email yesterday from my splendid young (Plaid Cymru)MP about the form requiring Ukranian sponsors to enter passport number despite guidance for refugee to provide copy passport/driving licence etc for which the electronic form does not provide....He too was unable to resolve the issue and is asking a parliamentary question. Not sure if just damnably stupid government or intentional cock up to make it look as if they are helping refugees with online visa applications but actually making sure we get fewer of them. I'm rather looking forward to having refugees at the bottom of the garden - makes a change from the traditional fairies.


James O’Brien yesterday, and he’s coming back to the topic today, had lots of evidence to suggest that the whole Ukrainian refugee scheme has been designed to fail or at least be as impenetrable as possible whilst maintaining the pretence that it isn’t. 
Lots of stories from those trying to join family who are being pushed from pillar to post and also a requirement for every single Ukrainian to have a passport number. That includes children who haven’t even been issued a passport. 
The entire thing is an embarrassment but it fits very well into the government’s playbook.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

Replacement for yesterday's failed sensor didn't get off to an auspicious start. First reading was spot on but then decided to give s reading of 2.9 until it stopped scanning. Sprang into life again with a reading of 2.9. Eventually started giving a bit of variety in the readings. Let's see how it goes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

9.3 for me had a bit of nightmare last night and this morning (dyspraxia really isn't helpful with all this diabetes stuff to keep track of) I think I temporary resloved it until I find the thing I misplaced (meter but got another one with the same strips(it's here somewhere because I hear the aletms I know some people will be thinking I really shouldn't I hear misplace these thingd and I shouldn't but sometimes other things get it the way) I'm hoping which everpnr o end taking to work leyet keeping in my inside pocket works(I was going to trail that out last night.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another lovely day.

9.8 this morning, all my own fault, eating stuff I shouldn't and forgetting bolus yesterday until some time later.  Still the lunch went down very well.  Everyone seemed to like every course.  I had thought that the chocolate collar on the black forest cheesecake would be a disaster, but it turned out well in the end.  Guests arrived at 1pm and left at 7pm, then we cleared up and I fell asleep on the sofa for an hour. All in all a successful day!

Congrats all those who achieved an HS.

@Grannylorraine don’t beat yourself up.  You’re only human and you take on so much.  I’m unimpressed in the extreme by the colleague who threw you under the bus after you so kindly helped them.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans That looks delicious!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

10.1 so a bit better.  Thank you all for your kind words, I spoke to my team leader today and told him how I am feeling, he has agreed not to offer my help to anyone else for the time being especially as the new work I agreed to take on has turned out to be a lot more than we were originally told.


----------



## Bloden

Handsome, happy Welsh boys @Martin.A.  My hubby was also happy with the result (but not quite so handsome LOL).

Glad to hear you’ve spoken to your team leader @Grannylorraine and they were sympathetic.  It’s so important with diabetes to be able to put ourselves first sometimes (and to educate others to this fact).


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden the Welsh boys play well but they aren't the best looking team around. Not bad looking, but not the kind to wander through my dreams!


----------



## janw

6.2 this lovely sunny morning. Shopping is done, lunch has been and gone, so time to relax with a caramel coffee though I do feel 40 winks isn't too far off either! lol
I was expecting to go out tomorrow night, but that has been cancelled until another time, so I'll just watch tv and knit or crochet instead - living the high life, yeah! Go me! 
Here comes the weekend - enjoy it as best you can


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Lovely here. Over 9 this morning so I'm going back to the liquid diet, see if I can do it. I've really enjoyed doing the low carb and my daughter thinks I should stick to that but my weight isn't going down as I pig out even on the low carb plus my tum is horrendous and I can't bear it. I am going to have to buy a corset or I won't be able to go out. I feel really sad all the time with health worries and letting Mum go. Despair isn't in it but you have to keep going and do Eleanor Rigby.  I am worried about high bg with the liquid diet though.  You just can't win. I have no idea what to do really.


----------



## ColinUK

@Ditto I'm back on the old Exante as you know. I'm mixing it up a bit though with shakes plus a low carb meal some days. I know the advice is for a low cal meal but I'm thinking if I can normalise opting for low-carb that'll help me when I finish this round of shakes. 

You can do this. We're here for you.


----------



## freesia

@Pattidevans thats looks absolutely delicious!
@Grannylorraine i'm glad you spoke to your team leader and its been sorted. I hope you feel a bit more settled.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone. The weather is great again and I am loving the flowers I'm seeing everywhere, including when I walked out off the hospital feeling a bit emotional. This post will be a bit long but I want to share it. 

The appointment went well. I feel really lucky to be seen by lovely supportive professionals. I was going through my list of questions I prepared for the appointment and had a big one: how do you avoid getting eating disorders? (Disclaimer: I don't know if it's really preventable and don't want to offend anyone who is struggling with ED or did in the past).  I don't consider I am suffering from a disorder but my relationship with food had definitely changed since diagnosis and I have worries and negative feelings sometimes that I didn't have before. I had some days where I felt in a darker place mentally, and I am afraid it could get worse when I have to carb count and be more mindful of quantities. Plus, since I started injections in my belly I have been staring at it much more often and started to see it bigger (not sure of it's in my mind) and not be so happy with my body. People say I am skinny and the dietitian reassured me today that my diet is alright. I didn't know if I wanted to talk about all this with the nurse because it's uncomfortable for me and I thought I was better now. Actually talked about it and end in tears. I probably needed it. The nurse and dietitian were really kind and they recommended I get in touch with a local talking therapy service for people with chronic conditions. I'm the first one to recommend people to seek help for their mental health and then I fall in the "I'm not struggling enough to ask for help" hole, but I will give it a try this time.

Stay well and be kind to yourselves


----------



## Elenka_HM

On a lighter note, I told them my little problem with my insulin stock: having too much Novorapid and disposable pens of Levemir instead of cartridges. Sadly I can't return any of it to the pharmacy, and they jokingly suggested throwing a "diabetic party" and hand them out. So, you are invited for tea! There will be biscuits, and cheddar and olives for our low carb friends ( I'm looking at you @rebrascora) The first 10 calls will receive an insulin pen for free


----------



## Christy

Ditto said:


> Good day all. Lovely here. Over 9 this morning so I'm going back to the liquid diet, see if I can do it. I've really enjoyed doing the low carb and my daughter thinks I should stick to that but my weight isn't going down as I pig out even on the low carb plus my tum is horrendous and I can't bear it. I am going to have to buy a corset or I won't be able to go out. I feel really sad all the time with health worries and letting Mum go. Despair isn't in it but you have to keep going and do Eleanor Rigby.  I am worried about high bg with the liquid diet though.  You just can't win. I have no idea what to do really.


So sorry to hear you're struggling @Ditto . I'm now going to have see what Eleanor Rigby did...I can only get so far in my head with the song....take care


----------



## Gwynn

Looks like I may be first up again.

Good morning everyone.

Yesterday I got trapped indoors waiting all day for the 'before 9pm' delivery. Thankfully I did manage to get out for a bit of a walk later on.

Today I may try for a longer walk.

BG nowhere near the optimum at 4.4 quite low for me. No idea why. Still that is fine.

Nothing planned for today except for the long walk.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## ColinUK

I’m happy being second this morning, especially with this!


----------



## Gwynn

Agggg! I am nowhere near your HS. Congratulations to you though. They are so rare.

I like your posts. They make for very interesting reading. Very human and I can personally relate to some of it, sadly.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn Thank you for saying that. For the record your posts are great too. You write with an openness and a compassion about your day to day with both your diabetes and with your wife. 
I know I’ve said this before but it’s worth repeating a million times, I truly don’t know how you cope, but that you do is testament to your character and to how massive your heart is. 

I also enjoy imagining your windy beach walks so don’t ever stop taking them. 

Cx


----------



## Kopiert

7.2 this morning. I had fish cakes last night so maybe the potato in it that is to blame.

Good morning all, have a great Saturday.

@ColinUK congratulations on your HS


----------



## Lanny

06:34 BS 7.8 Ok it’s a little higher but, I’m rather releived!  with a drop of sweat over one eye for a Phew! emoji!

Why? Because I had a massive sneeze yesterday afternoon while watching Westworld, AWFULLY confusing now in the 3rd season & scratching my head a LOT, & a HUGE surprise when my menstrual cycle announced itself with a big bang! Boy! Was it messy!  After cleaning up the first thing I did was turn on the heating: been a bit chilled & sometimes coughing a bit, breathing in the cold air by mouth rather than by nose I know but, forget quite a bit with the odd sneeze here & there without any heating; can’t be coughing & sneezing now with a cycle as it’ll prolong it so, needs must & I’ll turn the heating off again afterwards! 

Then, I thought “Oh no!” Tresiba is already in as it went in at lunchtime & it was 15:26 just coming up to 2 hours after eating lunch, homemade  chicken & mushroom soup, at 13:30. So, tested as it wasn’t that much earlier & it was a rather borderline ok/low 15:29 BS 6.9 with 7mmol at 2 hours being a dodgy low that needs keeping an eye on! So, had a Fibre one salted caramel little cake. It was the right thing to do with my BS possibly dropping unpredictably now with a cycle & kept me at 17:16 BS 6.8. But, dropped even after 4 hours of active NR to 19:22 BS 6.0 when I was exhausted & went to bed! But, couldn’t drop off & felt an urge to eat so, I decided to snack with no bolus but, nothing sweet after that Fibre one cake, I started off just eating the last stuffed chicken breast slice then, started on the turkey ham slices when I seemed to turn into a monster that couldn’t stop myself eating: finished the whole packet of turkey ham; still not enough & polished off the whole pack of wafer thin chicken slices as well! I ate ALL my sandwich meat fillings for the remaining 1.5 loaves of no crusts left since my asda delivery on Wednesday!  I went to bed at that point with the electric heater on & I honestly didn’t know what I’d wake on? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’ll have to the first fledgling days of starting to eat breakfast again of eating plain toast with tea: started off with just 1 slice of plain toast & tea in Feb. 2015; still just eating plain toast & tea in March 2018 when I joined the forum albeit 4 slices of no crusts! Since then, I’ve graduated to eating much more substantial breakfasts almost every day back then it was a third of the time to half the time & 2 thirds of the time! 

I may need another reduction in tresiba today or maybe my recent reductions were all about my cycle? 

Right better get toasting bread before DP takes over!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> @Bloden the Welsh boys play well but they aren't the best looking team around. Not bad looking, but not the kind to wander through my dreams!


You just haven’t been looking at the right Welshmen, as this pic attests.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here. I managed to be down in single figures by bedtime after a (delicious!) pizza at our new local pizza restaurant. What a faff to get my BG there tho.

Thanks for sharing how you’re feeling with ev1 @Elenka_HM - you seem such a positive person, and I’m sorry to hear that you feel different around food since dx. I had an eating disorder for 10 years, so you’ve definitely done the right thing in talking about it. 

Nice work @ColinUK.


----------



## SueEK

7 this morning and off out for breakfast then meeting up with some neighbours to canvas our street about closing our road off for the Platinum Jubilee to have a big party - sounds fun.
@ColinUK many congrats on your HS x
Have a lovely Saturday all and don’t forget to put your clocks forward tonight x


----------



## KGL

7.7 for me this morning g so a bit better and my faith was restored yesterday as each reading through the day dropped from the one before going as low as 5.4 before dinner.     

Weight is dropping off me and I have no sugar cravings any more so my palate is changing.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.7 for me. Hopefully we're off out for the day, not sure where yet.

Congrats on the HS @ColinUK.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.7


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 on the dot. 
Congratulations on the HS, @ColinUK .


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @ColinUK on the 5.2, my reading this morning was 4.6. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and 5.6 after a much needed lie in. The latest I’ve been up all week has been about 6.20! 

Memorial service went as well as can be expected, I didn’t expect to get upset but our grandson read a poem, which our daughter had written, about his grandad and that set me off. I was so proud of him as he’s only 15. Then his uncle read out a tribute to his dad and we were all in tears. I reckon all the grief they couldn’t express two years ago ( no hugs allowed then) just came out. My daughter’s MIL told her it was the first time she’d cried since her husband died. Maybe funerals do help, I might have to change my mind about not having one now. I was always so vehemently against them. Oh and I did cough, but I did try to wait until we sang the hymns! The Old Rugged Cross was ideal for this! 

I didn’t feel well when we came home, so had a nana nap whilst Mr Eggy ripped the decking up! Don’t ask! I was a very brave girl and cooked Tuscan salmon for tea even though I didn’t feel hungry at all, but the salmon needed eating and Mr Eggy needed proper food. I had some but my appetite still isn’t what is was. Felt nauseous and had a terrible headache for the rest of the evening. Went to bed early. I’m beginning to think I might “just” have the good old fashioned flu. Youngest daughter popping round with some LFs today , although I only did PCR last week, just to double check before I call the GP on Monday if I’m not feeling better. It’s gone on too long now and I’m damn sick of it. Going to have a slice of toast for breakfast soon, touch wood it won’t make me feel sick. 

Have a great day, it’s going to be a scorcher up here again. Think I’ll sit in the garden on my lounger watching the ripping up of decking. Such excitement.
Big well done @ColinUK on the lesser spotted HS.


----------



## rayray119

7,7 today still using my back up meter. Things are really confusing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today, was half expecting something much higher, so relief it was only in the 6’s
I honestly ate far to much of the things I should be avoiding yesterday (Carb & Sugar)

congratulations @ColinUK on the HS

Ive got a busy weekend planned at home, with still plenty to clear out, sell / giveaway from the house
ready to move when the time comes, also some more things needed to provide to solicitor.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 8.7 for me this morning and levels were in double figures for part of the night despite a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime and more than enough bolus with evening meal. I had dropped daytime Levemir by a couple of units as had a couple of days of levels dropping but I've put it back up this morning and levels still going up despite 2 corrections since I got up. Arrgh!
Delighted to congratulate @ColinUK on a rare House Special this morning. Hope it gave you a mental lift and it isn't too long until the next one.

Wordle was an interesting one this morning wasn't it! Got it in 4 but I puzzled for a long time on 2 and in the end wasted a try just to see if I could get some extra letters.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Wordle was an interesting one this morning wasn't it! Got it in 4 but I puzzled for a long time on 2 and in the end wasted a try just to see if I could get some extra letters


Took me a lot of staring and thinking before I eventually got it in 4.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Disappointing 8.7 for me this morning and levels were in double figures for part of the night despite a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime and more than enough bolus with evening meal. I had dropped daytime Levemir by a couple of units as had a couple of days of levels dropping but I've put it back up this morning and levels still going up despite 2 corrections since I got up. Arrgh!
> Delighted to congratulate @ColinUK on a rare House Special this morning. Hope it gave you a mental lift and it isn't too long until the next one.
> 
> Wordle was an interesting one this morning wasn't it! Got it in 4 but I puzzled for a long time on 2 and in the end wasted a try just to see if I could get some extra letters.


I’ve just got it in five. I was thinking, this can’t be right, but tried it anyways. There will be an uproar, mark my words, just like there was with caulk! I knew they were lulling us into a false sense of security when we all got chest in two!


----------



## eggyg

Oh BTW, LF negative! “Just” the ordinary boring flu then. I’ll take that!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I’ve just got it in five. I was thinking, this can’t be right, but tried it anyways. There will be an uproar, mark my words, just like there was with caulk! I knew they were lulling us into a false sense of security when we all got chest in two!


Being a practical sort of person, I got "caulk" without too much difficulty although I was a little surprised that it was correct.... I think todays was more tricky..... or should that be sticky  Pleased you are still testing neg. Hope you feel better soon. Sounds like more rest is needed. Maybe soak up some vitamin D in the garden if Mr E isn't causing too much chaos.


----------



## janw

5.4 for me this morning, getting closer to the elusive - will get it one of these days!
Got Wordle in 3 and it wasn't an easy one, but slightly more well known than caulk! 
Nothing planned for today as yet, probably get some washing done whilst the weather is still good.
Car insurance has been done on the old jalopy for me, so that will keep me on the road until mid summer when MOT is due - then we will take it from there.
Don't forget the clocks go on an hour tonight at 1.00am - how dare they shorten Mothering Sunday by an hour - pfft! Whatever next! 
Have a good start to the weekend


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Grumpy today - blasted dog woofing all night every hour. Maybe a visiting fox or badger. NB charge up the really big torch...Gardener late as leaky bathroom+plumber. Digger sitting idle on yard but truthfully I can't work a full day anyway so why worry? Lovely, sunny morning with first asparagus tip showing - yum and v.low carb... BG 5.8.


----------



## gll

Good morning everyone! 15.8

Managed to get my bloods taken yesterday with one of the family taking me up and back. usually I am quite independent and I planned on going into town for a bit before the appointment as buses don't run over lunchtime and I couldn't book a taxi.
Obviously didn't want to leave my daughter for long on her own after her faints but it worked out in the end. Was out of the house for about 20 mins total. Anyway its done and just need to wait. Still worried that it wont reflect how things have been and I'll get left in limbo without anyone doing anything. 

Spoke to the gp about my daughter yesterday and she has 2 choices, cut her pill in half and try a half dose with a view to take 2 half does separately if she can tolerate it later down the line or wait until next wed where she has an appointment with her MH guy and he can give her something else. GP was lovely and said it is entirely up to her which one she wants to go with and understands if she isn't willing to try the half.
Kiddo said she will try the half tonight but not holding my breath  Its her choice 

Wordle was in 4 today, I was scratching my head a bit over it though.

So Mr @ColinUK you got a really shiny gold star there  I mean my glittery home made ones are filled with love but ooooh the gold one is so shiny  Well done mate. I know how hard you have been trying x

@eggyg Sorry you are still feeling so rubbish. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. 

Trying a basal reduction as I've been getting very close to hypo territory in the evenings got the last couple of days.

Sounds like there's a load of washing nearly ready to go out. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Another beautiful day and it looks like the cold wind has dropped.  

7.4 this morning, after going to bed on 8.6 at 1am due to turning into a chocolate monster and devouring half a bar of the Terry's Orange after dinner.  Still the black forest cheesecake has gone... we portioned it up and gave it away in the pub last evening.  Came home and polished off the remaining venison casserole, mash and buttered cabbage.  All  temptation now out of the way.

I got a phone call last night from a friend who I'd had lunch with last Monday to say she has tested positive again... that's the 2nd time she's had covid and she's fully vaccinated and boosted.  The rate in Cornwall is soaring and soaring.  

@Grannylorraine so pleased your team leader was sympathetic.  Take care of yourself.

@ColinUK  massive congratulations!

@Elenka_HM I think you are very brave to acknowledge what is going on with your attitude to food.  I hope the talking therapy helps.

Hugs to the rest of you...

I think our garden will have some attention this afternoon... it's not too bad but all the pots and tubs need weeding.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Another beautiful day and it looks like the cold wind has dropped.
> 
> 7.4 this morning, after going to bed on 8.6 at 1am due to turning into a chocolate monster and devouring half a bar of the Terry's Orange after dinner.  Still the black forest cheesecake has gone... we portioned it up and gave it away in the pub last evening.  Came home and polished off the remaining venison casserole, mash and buttered cabbage.  All  temptation now out of the way.
> 
> I got a phone call last night from a friend who I'd had lunch with last Monday to say she has tested positive again... that's the 2nd time she's had covid and she's fully vaccinated and boosted.  The rate in Cornwall is soaring and soaring.
> 
> @Grannylorraine so pleased your team leader was sympathetic.  Take care of yourself.
> 
> @ColinUK  massive congratulations!
> 
> @Elenka_HM I think you are very brave to acknowledge what is going on with your attitude to food.  I hope the talking therapy helps.
> 
> Hugs to the rest of you...
> 
> I think our garden will have some attention this afternoon... it's not too bad but all the pots and tubs need weeding.


Recipe for the Black Forest cheesecake please! 
Let’s see if we can low-carbify it.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Recipe for the Black Forest cheesecake please!
> Let’s see if we can low-carbify it.


can you low carbify a roll and sausage with a slab of choc cake please and deliver it to me in about an hour. ty.
stupid blummin hormones, I wanna eat everything in sight.


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Another beautiful day and it looks like the cold wind has dropped.
> 
> 7.4 this morning, after going to bed on 8.6 at 1am due to turning into a chocolate monster and devouring half a bar of the Terry's Orange after dinner.  Still the black forest cheesecake has gone... we portioned it up and gave it away in the pub last evening.  Came home and polished off the remaining venison casserole, mash and buttered cabbage.  All  temptation now out of the way.
> 
> I got a phone call last night from a friend who I'd had lunch with last Monday to say she has tested positive again... that's the 2nd time she's had covid and she's fully vaccinated and boosted.  The rate in Cornwall is soaring and soaring.
> 
> @Grannylorraine so pleased your team leader was sympathetic.  Take care of yourself.
> 
> @ColinUK  massive congratulations!
> 
> @Elenka_HM I think you are very brave to acknowledge what is going on with your attitude to food.  I hope the talking therapy helps.
> 
> Hugs to the rest of you...
> 
> I think our garden will have some attention this afternoon... it's not too bad but all the pots and tubs need weeding.


Ha ha!  A chocolate monster & a cold cuts monster! WHAT a pair we are @Pattidevans


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> can you low carbify a roll and sausage with a slab of choc cake please and deliver it to me in about an hour. ty.
> stupid blummin hormones, I wanna eat everything in sight.


Easy to do the roll. The sausage, as long as it’s high meat content would be fine. 
Low carb chocolate cake i I can knock up anytime. 
Not sure they’d survive the journey to you though…. unless they’re in my belly!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon 

11 this morning, today is going to be a bad day food wise as I have afternoon tea with my mum and daughter for daughter’s birthday and made an enormous Kit Kat cheesecake that my son asked for instead of a birthday cake, so going to have to give it a try.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine Save a piece or two for next Sunday!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 7,7 today still using my back up meter. Things are really confusing.


Found my main one now after as day a bit of looking discover it in a really obvious place in plain slight but glad I found it as I my backup one sos small I kept having to check it was still there at work last night I would run my hard over the pocket where it was and it felt worry.


----------



## Matchless

95  (5.2 in mmols  i think) this morning at 7 o clock


----------



## ColinUK

Matchless said:


> 95 this morning at 7 o clock


I’m hoping there’s a decimal point in there somewhere?


----------



## Gwynn

Ohhh for some normality !!!

My daughter rang to ask if we could go to her house tomorrow for a mothers day celebration.

Oh dear, the fall out from that. Of course my wife won't leave the house because of her fear of someone entering the house and damaging her stuff. Not my stuff, just hers.

The discussion about it all ended very badly, sadly.

She really believes that there are intruders.

Right now she is sulking, angry, elsewhere in the house.

Me, I'm none to happy with all of it. Sigh.

At least it's not boring, er, except that it is.....and upsetting, and needless, and....


----------



## Matchless

ColinUK said:


> I’m hoping there’s a decimal point in there somewhere?


i have just edited my post i live in france we use ltrs


----------



## ColinUK

Matchless said:


> i have just edited my post i live in france we use ltrs


 and that gets you a congrats on a house special!!

Whereabouts in France are you?


----------



## Matchless

ColinUK said:


> and that gets you a congrats on a house special!!
> 
> Whereabouts in France are you?


dept 16 charente.


----------



## Elenka_HM

@Matchless @ColinUK we use the same units in Spain as they do in France, have to use the calculator when comparing BGs with my Type 2 dad haha

I was diagnosed after finding a BG of 280mg (about 15 mmol) in a blood test for other reasons. When I started reading people in the UK aim for 4 to 10 in their BG readings, I was very confused...


----------



## Elenka_HM

Now that I am here, hi everyone and I had a 6'7 this morning


----------



## Matchless

Elenka_HM said:


> Now that I am here, hi everyone and I had a 6'7 this morning


Yes I found it a bit confusing at first when we moved to France in 1999 but when I got used to the bigger figures I now prefer it as in France .I use xdrip app with libre 2 and set my lows at 80 and 170 for highs to give me warnings on my phone .


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Recipe for the Black Forest cheesecake please!
> Let’s see if we can low-carbify it.


@ColinUK It will be a challenge, but I hope you can do it!

https://www.olivemagazine.com/recipes/baking-and-desserts/black-forest-cheesecake/
I had to use wheat-free biscuits as one of the guests is allergic to wheat (not coeliac - that took me some time to get my head around!)


----------



## Pattidevans

Matchless said:


> Yes I found it a bit confusing at first when we moved to France in 1919


Good grief!  How old are you?  Or are the years also counted differently in France?


----------



## Welder

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


5.4


----------



## Matchless

Pattidevans said:


> Good grief!  How old are you?  Or are the years also counted differently in France?


O yes ha ha it was 1999.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> @ColinUK It will be a challenge, but I hope you can do it!
> 
> https://www.olivemagazine.com/recipes/baking-and-desserts/black-forest-cheesecake/
> I had to use wheat-free biscuits as one of the guests is allergic to wheat (not coeliac - that took me some time to get my head around!)


Knock up a batch of keto almond biscuits for the base… or even a low carb sponge maybe… use a high cocoa milk chocolate (Lindt do a 65% milk I think) and maybe use dried cherries soaked in a zero carb sugar syrup maybe. 

Sure the cherries will press the carb button but everything else could be tweaked to compensate. Wouldn’t be exactly the same but no reason why it wouldn’t be delicious with the changes. 

Not going to be buying Kirsch though!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Knock up a batch of keto almond biscuits for the base… or even a low carb sponge maybe… use a high cocoa milk chocolate (Lindt do a 65% milk I think) and maybe use dried cherries soaked in a zero carb sugar syrup maybe.
> 
> Sure the cherries will press the carb button but everything else could be tweaked to compensate. Wouldn’t be exactly the same but no reason why it wouldn’t be delicious with the changes.
> 
> Not going to be buying Kirsch though!


The cherries could be soaked in rum though instead of Kirsch. Rum and chocolate go so well together.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> The cherries could be soaked in rum though instead of Kirsch. Rum and chocolate go so well together.


True but that’s too much of a step away from the Schwarzwald. It still has to have that essential flavour combo which the forest requires.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> True but that’s too much of a step away from the Schwarzwald. It still has to have that essential flavour combo which the forest requires.


I have drunk plenty of Inlander Stroh rum in hot chocolate on the tree lined ski slopes of Austria.... isn't that close enough?? Tenuous I know.... but any excuse to put rum in a chocolate dessert works for me.


----------



## gll

am I the only one who just thinks alcohol just ruins deserts?
I mean if you want to add coffee into them instead....I'm all in!


----------



## gll

also you lot going on about desserts isn't helping 
bg is on the way to the moon and I didn't even hoover up the fridge .
Time for an extra gliclazide and prepare to feel sick from it but gotta do something. 
@Elenka_HM wheres that free insulin party at??


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Sure the cherries will press the carb button but everything else could be tweaked to compensate. Wouldn’t be exactly the same but no reason why it wouldn’t be delicious with the changes.
> 
> Not going to be buying Kirsch though!


I had a jar of Grillotine cherries in Kirsch I bought on our last visit to France (nearly 6 years ago) they needed using up! I can assure you I paid nothing like those I linked to.... and the kirsch soaking makes the cheesecake really special!


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> am I the only one who just thinks alcohol just ruins deserts?


Well.... yes!


----------



## Gwynn

First up. Well not really as I had very little sleep due to my wife being very bad again. What sparked her off? Our daughter rang us and invited her to go to her house for mothers day, for a celebration. My wife struggles with any notion of leaving the house because of the 'intruders'. My daughter was fine with that, but very disappointed. I was not fine with that and tried hard to get my wife to go out to see her daughter, with or without me. I shouldn't have bothered as my wife just descended into hell itself. Sad.

BG this morning 4.6

What to do today? Perhaps walk for the olympics, only slower.

Have a good day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

I was dx in Spain @Elenka_HM so started out with mg/dL. It’s weird, once I’d discovered mmol/L I couldn’t get my head around the big numbers LOL - it’s easier for my brain to process a 5.0 than a 90. I learned the 18 times table pretty quick!

Ooo, another lovely sunny day here. Got a busy week ahead, so must remember to relaaaax today.


----------



## KGL

A stubborn 8.0. again this morning. App tells me this morning that I’ve been logging my food for 30 consecutive days today so I know my nutrition is under controI but my bg doesn’t appear to be responding yet. ☹️

Guess I don’t know what my levels were before I started testing and I know I’m doing the right things so just have to hope it will show in my next blood test in early May.  I really don’t want to go on medication if I can possibly avoid it. Tweaked my carb goal a little further downwards now my body appears to have got used to less.

On a positive note I’ve lost 8lb since I started logging with no added sugar passing my lips apart from 1 desert on holiday.

Enjoy Mother’s Day.  I’m not going to let it wreck my newly found good habits.

Have a good day everyone. Whatever you’re up to.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning  5.1 today 

Hope everybody has a great day


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. 5.9 on the metre. My sensor popped itself off last night as I got undressed for bed. First time since I was prescribed the Libre back in October. Not bad going. I’m declaring an unofficial HS though, my metre was downstairs so I had to get out of bed, put on my dressing gown, go to loo, walk downstairs, get my kit bag out the drawer and try and draw some blood, the DP must have hit. So a 5.2 it is then! 

I’m feeling good this morning, still coughing, but haven’t woken with a headache and I ate every meal yesterday. I just rested, sat in the garden and read my book. Dr Eggy has ordered I have at least two more days resting. Better do as I’m told then. Although the hordes will be descending sometime today to bring me lots of lovely Mother’s Day goodies no doubt. Already had messages from them all. Nothing’s changed from when they were small children, still waking me up at the crack of dawn! At least I don’t have to pretend I’m loving the soggy toast with two inches of jam on, served with a luke warm cup of milky tea! 

Have a great day. It’s beautiful and sunny once again up here.


----------



## SueEK

7.3 for me today. Off out to a lovely park in Crawley today for a meal at Smith and Western with my daughter and family. 
@eggyg glad to hear you’re feeling a bit better, do as hubby says and take it easy x
Have a happy Mothering Sunday all x


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone 14.8. Was expecting much higher considering what I went to bed on but something finally woke up and kicked into action while I was snoozing . Feeling rough and not sure if it was the extra gliclazide or just running so high and coming back down (or both).

Happy Mothers Day to all you mummas out there. Hugs to everyone feeling sad and sensitive about it too. I get a little sad today after loosing Mum when I was little. <3

No super big plans today. This bath board is supposed to be getting fitted tomorrow (3rd time lucky maybe?) so need to get housework done today I guess. Can possibly bribe the kids into helping 

Have a brilliant day whatever you get up to x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Managed to test ahead of the Dawn phenomenon kicking in, the Diabetes fairy must have forgotten to change her clock.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. No real shock after going out for dinner yesterday and totally ignoring all sensible eating advice and enjoying every single mouthful of the forbidden foods!

Electrician came yesterday. Broke a beautiful lightbulb which he’s replacing as well as taking the value of from the invoice. 
Don’t think he realised he’s actually paying for it twice now. 
Lights now fire safe in the bathroom and so bright they can be seen from the moon. 

Off for a walk in a bit. No plans to see mum today but she has her card of course. 

Happy People Who Give Birth to People Day to all of those in here who’ve done that!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.2 with a sudden drop to 4.1 and a downward trend.

Its cloudy here, where has the lovely sunshine gone?!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.7 this morning. No real shock after going out for dinner yesterday and totally ignoring all sensible eating advice and enjoying every single mouthful of the forbidden foods!
> 
> Electrician came yesterday. Broke a beautiful lightbulb which he’s replacing as well as taking the value of from the invoice.
> Don’t think he realised he’s actually paying for it twice now.
> Lights now fire safe in the bathroom and so bright they can be seen from the moon.
> 
> Off for a walk in a bit. No plans to see mum today but she has her card of course.
> 
> Happy People Who Give Birth to People Day to all of those in here who’ve done that!


Is there such a thing as a beautiful lightbulb? Mine are all just, well, bulb shaped!
 Please note I live in a very provincial northern town, and I don’t get out much!


----------



## rebrascora

Another disappointing reading this morning of 9.2 which will be down to eating far too many roasted peanuts before bed  . I had a couple of corrections to deal with them which stopped me going into double figures but they just continued to release through the night, keeping levels high.
Really should have got Wordle in 3 but I did it last night and I was getting a bit tired and ended up wasting a try because I wasn't totally switched on. Another slightly baffling word with it having such an unusual letter combination.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Is there such a thing as a beautiful lightbulb? Mine are all just, well, bulb shaped!
> Please note I live in a very provincial northern town, and I don’t get out much!



Hand blown glass and assembled by hand for example. 

Truly more a piece of art than a lightbulb.


----------



## Lanny

09:51 BS 7.2  Made me jump a bit looking at my iPhone screen for the time then, remembered the BST change so, for once, changed the meter clock before taking my reading: usually takes me at least the 2nd reading before I realise to do it manually; the other thing needed a manual change is a watch! Only my watch has stopped working for a good few months now & before that about a year: it needed a new battery which I eventually changed at my town centre jewellers a few months ago; but, as with all my water resistant watches in the past once the battery is changed it stops being so & the water gets in si, the watch stops working! WHY IS THAT? I haven’t gotten around to getting a new watch yet but, gotten used to doing without one!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Silly numpty just realised something yesterday when I got through the post the batteries & control solution, might as well get that too, from GlucoRx! For the last 4 years I had the GlucoRx Blue system & never used it because I didn’t know I could with the nexus mini ultra meter! 

When I first joined the forum in March 2018 it was because all of a sudden my health centre changed all my Freestyle test strips to GlucoRx nexus & I didn’t have any of there meters: for 3 months this kept happening but, my kindly chemist switched them for my freestyle ones & couldn’t do so anymore; searched online for Freestyle strips to buy & the cheapest was the Diabetes UK online store so, discovered the forum! 

Even so, I eventually couldn’t afford to keep buying strips so, eventually bought the cheapest nexus meter possible on amazon which was the Go meter  that’s literally clipped onto the top of a pot of strips but, it has no memory at all! So, I bought the dongle to go with it & the app on my phone! I used that for about a month or so before @Northerner helped me to argue my need for the freestyle strips I was used to using to my health centre & my strips were changed back! But, only for about a month before they said no other strips allowed & gave me 2 nexus mini ultra meters to use!

In yesterday’s postage pack of batteries etc. there was an instruction leaflet as well about the meter being compatible with the Blue system & I thought “Great!” & transferred all of the 999 readings from my current meter & the 2nd meter but, unfortunately the very 1st meter I couldn’t access at all: my meters had kept periodically stopped working due to using Duracell & NOT using their own batteries; solved that problem now & the battery was successfully changed last week & meter still working on their own batteries!

So, now I have all my meter readings for the last few years, with some gaps due to overwritten memory readings, on the 1000th reading the older readings are overwritten & lost, & it’s all connected to the Health & Mysugr apps on my iPhone!

My estimated Hab1c is at 59 & that gives me a bit of encouragement to see it going down even though it’s only been a month since my review & Bab1c of 68.

Mind you, the real test, as always, is comparing that to the next REAL Hab1c. Back when I was laboriously manually imputing my readings into the mysugr app the estimated was always lower than what it turned out to be but, still it gives me a rough idea! 

Numpty that I am I had all this all these years & didn’t know it!  I do now & will continue using it: sticking in the dongle to update the new reading/s when I test & the data gives me much better insight with graphs etc etc etc! & a Lightbulb emoji!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Not sure of plans for today but I've got a half painted shed that needs finishing.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - still a lovely day here.  Hopefully get a walk in and _still_ finish off the garden.  Should have done with it yesterday but spent far too much time trying to book 2 hotel rooms at Premier Inns who wouldn't take my Amex card.  Somehow their website isn't properly set up for the 2 phase Amex validation needed since last week.  I managed to do it with a Visa card, no problem... but have missed out on a fair chunk of Avios by not being able to use Amex.  Amex blame Premier Inns, wouldn't know who Premier Inns blame as they don't answer their phones.

3.9 on a scan, 4.6 fingerprick... apparently I was 3.9 for hours.... well that's messed up my TIR.

Happy mother's day to everyone who is one or has one....


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Hand blown glass and assembled by hand for example.
> 
> Truly more a piece of art than a lightbulb.


You don’t get those in B&Q then?


----------



## SueEK

A not unexpected 7.9 after a full rack of ribs, chips, a margarita and a pina colada for dinner, it was yummy. Need to be better. Off to work.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.2 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 on this foggy cold morning. How can it be Monday already?!!! I think i blinked and missed the weekend.

@goodybags congrats on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on the metre, haven’t fitted new sensor yet. 

Can’t believe I’m up so early. Been awake for ages. Had a good Mother’s Day yesterday, the hordes descended in dribs  and drabs, gave me lovely presents, emptied the cupboards and the fridges and left us with the mess!  Luckily, we’d sat in the garden so the mess was all outside. Was in bed by 9 as was shattered! One more day of enforced rest and I may be let out for good behaviour tomorrow.

@SueEK oooh I love a Pina Colada. The best one I ever had was in Havana. Never had one like it since. 
@goodybags well done on the HS this morning. 

Have a Happy Monday everyone, the good weather has gone I’m afraid. Ah well, it is only March to be fair. It was nice whilst it lasted.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'8 today. 

I had half the Saturday and all the Sunday off, which is uncommon in my job. Went to another city for a night out with a friend and spent yesterday there, relaxing. A well enjoyed weekend. Only problem was getting back home in the evening, they cancelled my train and the next one, and had to take a bus, which takes an hour longer. I arrived past 11pm and today I work half an hour earlier than usual, but for some reason my brain decided I had to wake up a full hour earlier. Well, at least I have time for a much needed coffee!


----------



## eggyg

Fellow Wordle players. I told you didn’t I?  Here’s me thinking epoxy was going to send them in a spin, but nymph just about exploded their minds! No vowels! Oh dear. The collapse of society is nigh! Looking forward to today’s word, let’s see how many folks get upset!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Congratulatikns @goodybags on your HS

Me, BG, 5.4 this motning. Quite respectable.

All calm here with my wife yesterday thank goodness. Mind you that was after she woke late and spent the first 30 minutes sobbing her heart out. So hard for her. So hard for me. At least there was no anger from her.

I went for a long walk yesterday and it was so warm I didn't need a coat and will try to do the same today. Nothing else planned.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, the Diabetes fairy still hasn’t caught up with the clock change. Neither have I, it feels awfully early to be hauling myself out of bed and off to the supermarket.
Daughter says she’s never doing Wordle again, @eggyg ! She got it in 2, yesterday, but said it took her all day to think of the one word that would fit.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. 
Off to the gym before work. 
Nothing planned of any note today. 

Donations for DUK through my JustGiving page for the half marathon this Sunday have now topped £900! 
Thank you for all of you who’ve donated. I’m blown away by the support!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, the Diabetes fairy still hasn’t caught up with the clock change. Neither have I, it feels awfully early to be hauling myself out of bed and off to the supermarket.
> Daughter says she’s never doing Wordle again, @eggyg ! She got it in 2, yesterday, but said it took her all day to think of the one word that would fit.


Mr Eggy also got yesterday’s in two. It took me all morning and I had to keep going back to it and I eventually got it in five. Today I got it by the skin of my teeth on the last line. If I’d failed, society definitely would have collapsed!


----------



## rayray119

5.2 there may have been a moment where I perhaps should I have tested last night but ended up fulling or back asleep(I had been in bed for a while I had already done my bedtime test) I was suppose to take a liilte bit of leivemir last night but automatically did my usual amount(I guess things have become second nature to me now) so had stack before bed instead.


----------



## ColinUK

rayray119 said:


> 5.2 there may have been a moment where I perhaps should I have tested last night but ended up fulling or back asleep(I had been in bed for a while I had already done my bedtime test) I was suppose to take a liilte bit of leivemir last night but automatically did my usual amount(I guess things have become second nature to me now) so had stack before bed instead.


Congrats on the HS!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rayray119 & @goodybags on those House Specials.
Mine was 6.4 today. Not unexpected after the lovely spag bolg last night with loads of pasta. It was worth every lovely bite. 

Dez


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning, not bad after a somewhat "naughty" Mother's Day involving a a fresh cream and jam scone at Dobbies and a Chinese takeaway last night..... best pressie was being taken, with other "nanny" (who has been a friend for several years anyway) to see a surprise personal scan of our joint grandbaby #2 - oh wow, we even got a sneak peek of baby in 4D, heard (and saw) the strong heartbeat - and the princess got a dinosaur soft toy that has the baby's heartbeat play when you give it a squeeze - how cool is that! Treasured memories such as this are worth a million bunches of flowers! One very contented mum and nana here.
Time to go shopping
Much colder this morning, so wrap up warm and enjoy your week


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a 4.6. I put Levemir up to 6 again last night but then had a couple of tiny slivers (and I mean *tiny*) of Ian's Calzone pizza before I climbed into bed as I was in the 5s. Looks like it was a very good decision. It was tasty too.

Well, I started Wordle with "laugh" instead of my usual "smile" this morning and got it in 2.... not bragging or anything as it was a total fluke considering the many options from that one letter it gave me, but happy it has dropped my average.

Congratulations to @goodybags and @rayray119 on achieving the optimum waking level this morning. Well done guys! Shiny gold stars awarded!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Well, I started Wordle with "laugh" instead of my usual "smile" this morning and got it in 2.... not bragging or anything as it was a total fluke considering the many options from that one letter it gave me, but happy it has dropped my average.





eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy also got yesterday’s in two. It took me all morning and I had to keep going back to it and I eventually got it in five. Today I got it by the skin of my teeth on the last line. If I’d failed, society definitely would have collapsed


I failed this morning! I was left with three lines left to fit a choice of six possibilities in, having got all but the first letter by the third go. So of course I chose all the wrong ones first. I prefer ones like yesterday’s. At least when you eventually think of the word, it’s very likely to be correct!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, grey today.

4.1 this am with a flat line. Obvs the longer than usual walk yesterday.

There are actually quite a few 5 letter words with no vowels.  I got nymph for hubby and again today I got the word for him.  Don’t play myself.... he’s usually very good at it.

Congrats to @goodybags and @rayray119 on the HS!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 22.4 

Bath board fitting (re)scheduled for today, hopefully they don't cancel again.

Wordle in 3 

Congratz @goodybags and @rayray on the HS today

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, Sunny Wales - at least until Wednesday when "snow on hills"...what idiot decided to live at 820ft AOD?  Erm...BG 5.7 this a.m.  Quite happy with that given yesterday's late CCC dinner (cream-crackered cook). Spent a very content Mothering Sunday driving a digger from 0800-1900 with one stoppage for a cup of tea. Alex the gardener cut down 2 tidy trees and some "scrubs" whilst I and the trusty Japmobile removed 20ft brambles, layers of leaf mold, wash-off topsoil, and collapsed bank.  On Time-Team and the like people find gold coins, Roman mosaics etc - me? 3 bedsteads, a cast iron bath, and a good deal of rotting CGI. All of which are now reposing beneath a handsome  200m long roadside bank. Biggest excitement finding an ancient spring running through a dry stone wall with a big slate top. It was on the title deeds but had choked up. Surprisingly mobile this a.m. allowing for neck and shoulders sounding like cinders under a door and need to walk with straight knees. May go cheap bare root tree hunting later - once I can move neck enough to use car mirror. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me. 

A bit damp out so outside wood treatment  second coats on hold. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

11.1 today, but not surprising what i ate yesterday.  Still feeling low but hoping this mood will improve.

Congratulations to @goodybags and @rayray119 on your HS.


----------



## Lanny

09:38 BS 7.8 which dropped to 10:27 BS 7.5 when I got out of bed! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was doing well, I thought yesterday, without reducing tresiba any further, as it turned out the day before yesterday despite my cycle so, didn’t reduce it yesterday either! But, after lunch & after tresiba was already in I was heading off a hypo again which just ruined my nice looking graph on GlucoRx’s Blue app especially since the hypo treatment sent me high afterwards! So, tresiba will be reduced today!


----------



## gll

Nurse phoned after posting (without an appointment too - she's a keeper that one).
Referral being done today but expect to wait 2-3 weeks.
She said again to just put up with feeling sick and double up on gliclazide when high (but in a much nicer more sympathetic way).


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I failed this morning! I was left with three lines left to fit a choice of six possibilities in, having got all but the first letter by the third go. So of course I chose all the wrong ones first. I prefer ones like yesterday’s. At least when you eventually think of the word, it’s very likely to be correct!


I hate those ones. I was the same but by a fluke picked the correct one.


----------



## Quizzical

8 this morning after a run of in the 5s.  Possibly COVID booster I had yesterday.


----------



## rayray119

Lanny said:


> 09:38 BS 7.8 which dropped to 10:27 BS 7.5 when I got out of bed!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Was doing well, I thought yesterday, without reducing tresiba any further, as it turned out the day before yesterday despite my cycle so, didn’t reduce it yesterday either! But, after lunch & after tresiba was already in I was heading off a hypo again which just ruined my nice looking graph on GlucoRx’s Blue app especially since the hypo treatment sent me high afterwards! So, tresiba will be reduced today!


remember adjustments to trisbrisa may take 3 days to take affect. so I would give a few days before decideing its not working(just pasiiing on what I've been told )


----------



## SueEK

Congratulations @goodybags and @rayray on your HS.


----------



## Lanny

rayray119 said:


> remember adjustments to trisbrisa may take 3 days to take affect. so I would give a few days before decideing its not working(just pasiiing on what I've been told )


I remembered my DSN’s advice recently about if going low during the day reduce the NR & if I wake low reduce the tresiba so, kept the tresiba the same & reduced the Novorapid for breakfast & lunch & things working out better so far! Of course, the day’s not over yet! 

I still automatically think of how I would adjust Levemir as I was on it for so long & still fairly new to tresiba & how slow it is!


----------



## Gwynn

Well good morning everyone. Up early again. Seems to vary a bit.

BG 4.6 this morning. A tad lower than my normal but ok

I have increased my daily walking exercise to 2 Hrs minimum whilst the weather is so good. Knees were a little painful yesterday though.

Nothing much planned for today. Possibly shopping. Yawn.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 8 for me today. My readings are a bit like the wordle some of you like, it’s a puzzle and no matter how hard you try sometimes it doesn’t work out!! Perhaps I’m still hanging onto my ribs and chips from Sunday.
Hubbys car went back in for an MOT retest, passed all the bits they had asked to be done only to fail on another load of things, he’s not a happy hubby.
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! Another early one, and again I made it earlier by setting the alarm half an hour earlier than needed lol. I'm not learning! I guess I am confused because my shifts always start at "something o'clock" and this week they are giving me "half past something" instead. Blood glucose of 6'1. 

I take my Levemir when I wake up and I was wondering if I can have any problems for taking it at times as different as 5 am and 11 or 12. But realistically, don't see myself getting up at 7 in a day off just to jab my insulin.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.6.  I do hate clock changes - not just the need to clamber up steps to get at wall clocks but the disruption to the natural rhythm. Rather grey and misty out so far.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8, needs to go up quick as i need to leave for work soon.
Grey and misty here too @TinaD.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.7 on this misty morning. It appears to be everywhere! Even Phinn the Pheasant hasn’t shown his face yet. 

Slept well last night ( for me that is). Still coughing but not chesty anymore, more just a tickle. Ate all my meals again like the good little girl I am. I even baked gingerbread, cake, not men/ women/ people. Might I be getting better? Might I be allowed to venture further than the recycling bin? Fingers crossed. I’ve been here before and put myself right back again. 

@SueEK good analogy. There’s those who start Wordle with the same word everyday. Some days they figure it out in two attempts and rejoice, and some days it’s a total fail. There’s me who just plucks a different daily word from a book, all gung ho, don’t mess with me sort of thing, I’ll do whatever I want. Somedays I smash it in two, others, like yesterday I’ve a sweat on by line five! Yeah, just like diabetes, keeping us on our toes whatever we do! 

@Elenka_HM I was told to take my Levemir when I “ rise” and when I “ retire” as long as there’s a minimum of seven hours between times. Everyone is different I suppose but that works for me, TBF I don’t often go to bed late but my rising times vary quite a bit, from 5am to 9am. 

Have a great day folks and I hope the sun starts to burn off this mist, I’ve washing to hang out.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, a rare HS for me, I’m still beating the Dawn rise after the clock change.


----------



## Lucyr

freesia said:


> Morning all. 4.8, needs to go up quick as i need to leave for work soon.
> Grey and misty here too @TinaD.


If you’re driving, you’re allowed to drive on 4.8 so long as you’ve eaten  first


----------



## Lucyr

Morning. Haven’t ventured into this thread for a couple of weeks since the number of pages gets a bit overwhelming but good to see what you’re all up to. 

I’m really struggling with tiredness again since the last couple of weeks as I’ve been trying to get back to normal. BGs not great but not too terrible either, phone appointment with hospital on Thursday. Car is going to garage today for a new clutch. Fingers crossed it goes well and doesn’t bring any unexpected extra costs!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.6 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin on the House Special. 

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

Oh forgot my bg. 17.9 first test and 14.4 second so I took the 14.4. Think I forgot my lantus last night so a day of chaos forecast


----------



## rayray119

7.4.   I seem to be getting some pain in my side of course my brains going to the thought does mean something.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.9 so a slight improvement, managed a run and yoga yesterday so that was good, still have this feeling that all I want to do is stay in bed and hide away from the world, but I am getting up and facing the day.  I did the stupid thing of getting on the scales this morning, so going to have to start being really good from next week, not going to change anything now before my 1/2 marathon on Sunday.

@Robin - congratulations on your HS.

Grey and damp here today as well.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 6.2 this morning and a lovely straight line overnight after a 1 unit correction at bedtime but a 2 unit reduction in Levemir due to spending most of the afternoon/evening in my yard and muck heap, shifting manure.... Oh boy is my back stiff this morning!! Slept really well though.
3 deer in my garden this morning. It was fun watching from my kitchen window as a doe was flirting with a young buck.

Congrats to @Robin on your optimum reading this morning.

@freesia @Lucyr beat me to it. If you are between 4 and 5 you can just pop a JB or 2 (or whatever your chosen carbs are) into your mouth and munch as you go. No need to wait for a reading of 5 to drive as long as you eat some carbs.

@Lucyr Good to see you back posting. Please don't feel like you have to "catch up" if you haven't posted for a while.... just jump in and start again. I know what you mean about it being a bit daunting when there are 20 or so pages since you last posted, so just ignore them and post anyway (we'll never know that you skipped them )

@Michael12421 We worry when you don't post. I know things are probably still difficult but please check in and let us know you and Missy are OK.

Talking of absentees, has anyone heard from @mum2westiesGill? She was such a regular poster and then nothing posted for months. Hope you are OK Gill if you are reading this. Let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## KGL

8.1 this morning which shot up to 11.8 just under 2 hours after porridge and berries for breakfast.  Mortified.  Think I’ll stay off the porridge.  Don’t like it that much anyway. It just fills me up ready for an active day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me. 

Today's excitement is the annual eye scan.  Nicely overcast at the moment but let's see what it like this aft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 13.0

The bath board did indeed get fitted yesterday. So much hassle for a 2 min job. If I had know what it was exactly, I would have just got one online and saved the hassle. Didn't realise there were no actual permanent fixtures. Oh well.

Nothing on today which I am glad of. Kiddo has doctors tomorrow and Friday and a booster on Saturday providing whatever new meds she gets to try don't throw things off again (fingers crossed this time). 

@Robin Gratz on the HS
@Lucyr welcome back 
@KGL you could also try a smaller portion of porridge and add some more berries too rather than straight up avoiding. will post more in your thread x


----------



## Elenka_HM

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.9 so a slight improvement, managed a run and yoga yesterday so that was good, still have this feeling that all I want to do is stay in bed and hide away from the world, but I am getting up and facing the day.  I did the stupid thing of getting on the scales this morning, so going to have to start being really good from next week, not going to change anything now before my 1/2 marathon on Sunday.
> 
> @Robin - congratulations on your HS.
> 
> Grey and damp here today as well.


Big hugs, hope your day gets better and remember any number in a scale doesn't determine at all how "nice or naughty" you are. You are doing great with your running and exercise


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another grey day.

3.7 on a scan this morning, but 4.4 on a blood test.  Seem to be running low generally over the last 2 days, though the sensor seems to be reading low too.  Due to change on Saturday, hope the next one is more accurate as per  usual for me.

Went into the county town yesterday as we had a voucher for 20% off in Matalan and I was thinking of buying some bedding, also hubby wanted new shorts for our hols.  Came out empty handed and went into the town centre via the park and ride.  By the time we decided to have lunch we had bought 2 washing up brushes and a pair of rubber gloves!  The afternoon was more successful with hubby getting some shorts and a couple of T shirts/polo shirts.  There was nothing in the shops I even wanted to try on.  I was exhausted by that time and fell asleep on the park and ride bus!  I don't know what is the matter with me, the least effort leaves me exhausted and falling asleep on my feet. I felt nearly as bad as when I had Covid, but a test this morning is negative.  I can only think it's the ongoing affects of having it over 4 weeks  ago.  I notice  other members here seem to have the same.

@rebrascora how lovely to have deer in the garden... watch out for the veggie patch though!  
@Lucyr nice to see you back.
@Robin congrats on the HS.

As far as I can see Mum2westies hasn't posted anywhere on the forum since 21 Feb.  Hope  she is OK.


----------



## Lanny

10:59 BS 5.5  On two counts!! 1:- a longer lie in than I realised & 2:- my cycle has ended & I’m back in the 5’s “Just like that!” I wasn’t completely sure if cycle was done yesterday as there was a tiny bit in the morning but, getting up this morning in the little girl’s room before testing I am sure & thought it might be higher & a good thing I didn’t reduce tresiba yesterday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- Got this after not getting ANY for ages yesterday morning by email:-


----------



## Lanny

Not great but, these last week & a bit with the insulin changes my BS has been up & down especially, with heading off hypos so, no ACTUAL ones with the fast rises back up which ARE counted as highs! 

But, with stability back, end of cycle, it’s something to work on!


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421 We worry when you don't post. I know things are probably still difficult but please check in and let us know you and Missy are OK.


Yes  - I am sorry.  I was 5.6 this morning.  Things are a bit chaotic here.  Now having trouble accessing my bank account on-line, spent all morning trying to sort it out.


----------



## ColinUK

I recall reading lots of posts from people in here about opticians. 
I think it's time for me to embrace varifocals so looking for recommendations etc. 

Thanks


----------



## janw

Oh looky - 6.3 yet again - I think my meter is stuck! lol
Went down town and got my new glasses, quick latte in Greggs, a look around some clothes shops.  Went on to Tesco and had a look in there, bought a new Prestige non-stick oven dish that was on special at £2.50 with my clubcard (£5 off), so that replaces the one that had started to peel its non-stick coating over the weekend (I use silicon liners in all my dishes and trays too! sigh). Got some fuel and then nipped to a friend's house with some bits for her raffle - stopped and chatted a while and finally got to see her new dog, she was just like her other two, so excited to see me lol I made a good fuss of the 3 of them - and our dog was none too pleased about that when I got home  he could smell I'd been unfaithful lol.
I feel quite worn out now!
Coffee time and then maybe 40 winks. Not that great a day, chilly and somewhat damp with light showers, just hope they are wrong about us getting some of the white stuff later this week.... eek!
Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## SueEK

@Robin congrats on your HS
@ColinUK i have a weird prescription and have varifocals. Get mine from Boots as they are very thorough but expensive, think they probably would be anywhere though.
Has anyone heard from @Kaylz , I’m a bit worried about her?


----------



## janw

ColinUK said:


> I recall reading lots of posts from people in here about opticians.
> I think it's time for me to embrace varifocals so looking for recommendations etc.
> 
> Thanks


lol - and right behind you I post about collecting my new glasses - varifocals with reactive lenses and anti-glare. Have had varifocals for years now - did start off with the best type where there is less distinction between the 3 levels (close, normal, distant), but I think I'm on the cheapest ones now after all these years, which is fine once you are used to moving your eyes (and head too sometimes) to where they need to be for optimum vision 
Not sure how much others pay, but mine came to under £250, fairly cheap frames as I didn't need hinged arms! ETA - springy hinges I mean, they have normal hinges of course


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I recall reading lots of posts from people in here about opticians.
> I think it's time for me to embrace varifocals so looking for recommendations etc.
> 
> Thanks


I get mine from Specsavers. I know some people don’t rate them. but I think it depends very much on what your local branch is like, and ours seems good. They do three sorts, bog-standard, medium. and super expensive. The more you pay, the more of the peripheral vision is in focus. I go for the medium ones, which seem fine for me. They gave me a two week grace period, where I could get a refund if I really didn’t get on with them. They do take a bit of getting used to, (the worst I found was that you need to move your head down to focus properly when you’re stepping on an escalator). But I seemed to adapt to my brain automatically getting my head at the right angle fairly quickly.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> I recall reading lots of posts from people in here about opticians.
> I think it's time for me to embrace varifocals so looking for recommendations etc.
> 
> Thanks


I have been waring them for years, the important thing is to make sure they fit properly and they measure your eye separation accurately. Depending on the difference between the prescription for near and far sight the shape of the frame can be restrictive as there need to be enough depth for the graduation of the lens, so very narrow may not be suitable.
I always opt for ultra thin as otherwise the lens would be very thick. 
I go to an independent optician but did have some years ago from other opticians which were less than satisfactory.
My other half is long sighted and tried varifocals but couldn't get on with them at all.


----------



## ColinUK

@janw Now my mind has gone to a world where Greggs also do glasses!


----------



## ColinUK

Had my eyes tested a week or so ago and the optician (Vision Express) was strongly suggesting that I would see a huge improvement with varifocals. 
They've been saying I really ought to get photochromic lenses as well - just to protect my eyes from evil UV rays!

But I'm resisting because in my head old people wear varifocals and have photochromic lenses.... silly I know


----------



## Pattidevans

I think it can be very individual as to whether people get on well with varifocals, the primary cause of not getting on with them is incorrect measurement of your eyes by the Optician.  My first pair from an independent optician were fine, but I disliked the woman as she was quite unpleasant towards me when I asked for the arms to be bent differently.  I moved to a different independent optician in the town and the first pair from them were measured wrongly.  After some persistence they got them right and they were fine.  I stopped going to them as their prices were astronomic.

I now have my eyes tested by Specsavers who are very thorough and do many tests in addition to the actual vision test.  However, the frames they offer have no style whatsoever and are expensive.  So I take my script  to ASDA who have  an excellent range of frames, a good measuring service and fantastic prices.  An example recently was where Specsavers quoted me £296 for new lenses to be put into my existing frames.... £276 for new glasses with top level varifocal lenses & a choice of boring frames.  I went to ASDA (who's eye tests are very basic) with my prescription from Specsavers and got two lovely pairs with stylish frames, top level varilux, photochromatic lenses with anti-dazzle and anti scratch coatings for £248 - so 2  pairs for less than the price of 1 at Specsavers.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS  I know lots of people who wear varifocal/photochromatic lenses who are in their 30s/40s.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> PS  I know lots of people who wear varifocal/photochromatic lenses who are in their 30s/40s.


We're only spring chickens ourselves!


----------



## ColinUK

I've got the prescription from Vision Express so I will start looking around at High Street opticians and then I'll look at places like Asda if I can find one that's nearby. Ooh there's also Costco possibly...


----------



## janw

@ColinUK My reactive lenses are just like sunglasses - though they also darken in the snow (how cool is that ) and they are hindering my cataracts from developing too fast. I also need to add that I have had reactive lenses since I was in my 30's - so less of the "old" mate or else!!!  And who even knows unless you tell them - reactive lenses are far better than those clip on black lenses, you have to admit that. And, yes, I go to Specsavers too - wouldn't go anywhere else tbh, I could have had normal glasses and a free pair of sunglasses, but it is a pain changing from one pair to another (been there and got the t-shirt), so I went with what is best for me and forego the second pair.
If Greggs can have a range of clothes on sale in Primark, glasses may not be that far off!!!


----------



## ColinUK

janw said:


> @ColinUK My reactive lenses are just like sunglasses - though they also darken in the snow (how cool is that ) and they are hindering my cataracts from developing too fast. I also need to add that I have had reactive lenses since I was in my 30's - so less of the "old" mate or else!!!  And who even knows unless you tell them - reactive lenses are far better than those clip on black lenses, you have to admit that. And, yes, I go to Specsavers too - wouldn't go anywhere else tbh, I could have had normal glasses and a free pair of sunglasses, but it is a pain changing from one pair to another (been there and got the t-shirt), so I went with what is best for me and forego the second pair.
> If Greggs can have a range of clothes on sale in Primark, glasses may not be that far off!!!


I guess it's partly because the folks have had photochromic lenses but they don't go dark dark and they never really go clear. But I guess the tech has improved and there's a range of darkening and clarity.


----------



## janw

ColinUK said:


> I guess it's partly because the folks have had photochromic lenses but they don't go dark dark and they never really go clear. But I guess the tech has improved and there's a range of darkening and clarity.


Yeah, mine are grey tinted when "reacting" - or you could have brown - there is also a limit to how dark they can become if you drive. TBH that is pointless as they do *not* darken when you are sat in a car, only in the open air - but rules are rules and have to be obeyed.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Had my eyes tested a week or so ago and the optician (Vision Express) was strongly suggesting that I would see a huge improvement with varifocals.
> They've been saying I really ought to get photochromic lenses as well - just to protect my eyes from evil UV rays!
> 
> But I'm resisting because in my head old people wear varifocals and have photochromic lenses.... silly I know


When I first got them I didn't consider myself to be old 40 ish.


----------



## gll

I opted for 2 pairs of glasses last summer. Still haven't been back to get my eyes rechecked as I'm waiting for bg to be normal ish and stable 
I'm terrible for remembering to switch my glasses though, I end up with my close up ones on even when out when I should really switch. (I don't drive so I'm not a liability in case anyone is worried)
Maybe varifocals are the way forwards unless my prescription dials back a bit and I don't need them.


----------



## Wheelz

janw said:


> Yeah, mine are grey tinted when "reacting" - or you could have brown - there is also a limit to how dark they can become if you drive. TBH that is pointless as they do *not* darken when you are sat in a car, only in the open air - but rules are rules and have to be obeyed.


I was told by the optician that reactions lenses don't darken in cars due to the anti-UV coating on the windscreen. Luckily I got prescription sunglasses free when I bought my varifocals.


----------



## freesia

Lucyr said:


> If you’re driving, you’re allowed to drive on 4.8 so long as you’ve eaten  first


Its more down to me worrying. If my levels drop in the morning they drop quickly so i prefer to be in the mid to top 5s or a bit more before driving to work. Its only 15 mins in the car but if i'm high enough when i leave home, i know i'll be ok to get to work.


----------



## janw

Wheelz said:


> I was told by the optician that reactions lenses don't darken in cars due to the anti-UV coating on the windscreen. Luckily I got prescription sunglasses free when I bought my varifocals.


Prescription sunglasses have to follow same restrictions if the person is a driver, only allowed to be a certain darkness. It doesn't really make sense as drivers who don't wear glasses or who have contact lenses can just go out and buy whatever they like in sunglasses, as dark as they like. I bought whichever sunglasses I liked when I wore contacts..... there's no-one to control that!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> There was nothing in the shops I even wanted to try on. I


I know the feeling! I really need some new clothes for work and i have nothing suitable if i want to go out. Everywhere i've looked lately i've seen nothing i like enough to try on let alone buy!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK i had always had glasses from Specsavers until last year. Because my eyesight is really bad i have to pay quite a lot to make the lenses thinner. The last time i went to Specsavers they charged me almost £400 for varifocal glasses and separate varifocal sunglasses! I went to ASDA last year and got both pairs for £150 and the lenses being made thinner were included. They're definitely worth a look.


----------



## Wheelz

janw said:


> Prescription sunglasses have to follow same restrictions if the person is a driver, only allowed to be a certain darkness. It doesn't really make sense as drivers who don't wear glasses or who have contact lenses can just go out and buy whatever they like in sunglasses, as dark as they like. I bought whichever sunglasses I liked when I wore contacts..... there's no-one to control that!


My prescription sunglasses definitely aren't as dark as my Ray Bans, but they're better than nothing. I honestly don't think I could get away with inserting contact lenses in my eyes, plus I think I look better with glasses


----------



## Wheelz

freesia said:


> @ColinUK i had always had glasses from Specsavers until last year. Because my eyesight is really bad i have to pay quite a lot to make the lenses thinner. The last time i went to Specsavers they charged me almost £400 for varifocal glasses and separate varifocal sunglasses! I went to ASDA last year and got both pairs for £150 and the lenses being made thinner were included. They're definitely worth a look.


Was that for premium varifocals? I paid nearly £300 at Specsavers for designer frames with varifocals (with free varifocal sunglasses). My eyesight isn't that bad so I didn't need to pay for thinner lenses, but I did pay £35 extra for anti-glare coating.


----------



## Leadinglights

Wheelz said:


> Was that for premium varifocals? I paid nearly £300 at Specsavers for designer frames with varifocals (with free varifocal sunglasses). My eyesight isn't that bad so I didn't need to pay for thinner lenses, but I did pay £35 extra for anti-glare coating.


My last pair of varifocals with ultra thin reaction lenses at an independent optician was £700 and they are rimless.


----------



## Wheelz

Leadinglights said:


> My last pair of varifocals with ultra thin reaction lenses at an independent optician was £700 and they are rimless.


Wow!! That's a lot. Still, I'd rather spend money on important stuff like eyesight.


----------



## freesia

Wheelz said:


> Was that for premium varifocals? I paid nearly £300 at Specsavers for designer frames with varifocals (with free varifocal sunglasses). My eyesight isn't that bad so I didn't need to pay for thinner lenses, but I did pay £35 extra for anti-glare coating.


No idea whether they are premium or not but i've had no problem with them at all.


----------



## Wheelz

freesia said:


> No idea whether they are premium or not but i've had no problem with them at all.


You can't really ask for better than that.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Michael12421 a 7.7 for me too. 
I have a meeting with the new secretarial lead that none of us wanted, need to give her a chance and see how we go.
Have a good day all. X


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.7 fine

Today, after a long long delay I will try to see why our tumble drier is not getting warm air. I thought it was some form of intelligent temperature control (which is why I left it alone for so long) but now I just think it is cold and not working right!!! No idea why right now.

Really really tired yesterday. No idea why. Still did my 2 Hrs walking exercise on the beach though. That's 4 days in a row.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'7 here. 

Yesterday at work I saw a lady with an orange insulin pen, looked like Novorapid. It's silly but j get a bit excited when I see customers with pens or wearing Libre. Like, we are in the same club! Wonder if any of them reads the forum haha. Was tempted to say something but probably people don't want to talk about their health with a random waitress when they are on holiday. Other than that, was a different shift because I was put on the door to greet and seat people. Not too bad, though I am not great at small talk and asked someone the allergies question twice. The nerves of the first time I guess.


----------



## Kopiert

7.2 today which was disappointing. I seem to be stuck in the 7s at the moment. Not entirely sure why. Had my eye test came back. I have some background retinopathy. So that’s not good.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.4 for me.

@SueEK i hope the meeting goes well.
@Elenka_HM i know what you mean, i get excited too. I've only spoke to one other person when i saw her sensor, then i apologised for saying something!

Is it only Wednesday? So tired already. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a bit of a high 7.4 today, 
But hardly surprising 
considering what I ate yesterday.

Shuldnt have but both lunch and evening meal, both were things that should be well and truly off the menu for me, lunch at a coffee shop (cheese on toast & cake) evening meal Cornish pasty from the freezer.

will try harder today, Have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Back to winter here, grey and cold with snow forecast. Spring was last week.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 4.7 - not sure why since dinner was 2 tinnies of lager as I was absolutely exhausted and walking like a rheumatic duck last night. Got carried away in working way through brambles up bank with blade on strimmer, raking up residue, burning it, digging out bramble crowns and then planting 6 Xmas trees. Had a Hellish pain in the chest afterwards but substituted alcohol for weird angina spray...worked a treat, better not tell GP! Right arm available this morning for Mr Putin if I could magically achieve the exchange. Never mind - only another area 10m by 5m to go and the lot is cleared. Then in with oak, hornbeam, willow and crab apples...need rain to settle them in. Have a good day everyone - cold and grey here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today.

Hadn’t realised how much I’d missed yesterday, just spent half an hour catching up!

@ColinUK Re varifocals, I am long sighted and have worn them since my late 30s, but in those days I only needed them for when I was working ie on computers. As I got older I also needed reading glasses, then about 10 years ago I had to start wearing the old specs all day. Varifocals do take some getting used to, up until five years ago I never had any problem with them but my last two pairs I’ve struggled with, my eyesight is getting worse unfortunately and I have the start of cataracts and huge floaters. I’ve gone to independent opticians the whole time, the current one for 20 years and I also worked for her before I retired. I trust her implicitly, even though I never liked her as a boss, she’s very, very thorough and I’m happy to pay a bit more for the good service I always receive. I have prescription sunglasses as I don’t care for reactive lenses, they don’t work whilst driving and they take ages to go back to normal. Mr Eggy quite likes them apart from the driving bit, he got prescription sunglasses this time because of it. What I would say is be prepared for it to take a while to get used to them, any problems go straight back to whoever you got them from, don’t put it off or the grace period will be up. It’s something you do get used to but if like me you’re long sighted, you’ll still need reading glasses for close up work as your eyes deteriorate. I’m ok with varis on now whilst on my iPad but can’t read a book for long with them on. My reading prescription is quite high TBF. Hope that helps.

Now I’m going for a lie down! Have a fab day and well done @Robin on yesterday’s HS. Here’s to many more.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning and I’m tired. Could stay in bed all day quite happily but can’t of course. 
Working from 12:30 - 4 and the electrician is back at 4:30 to finish off what he didn’t finish off when he was finishing off on Saturday.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 today, feeling a little bit better today, going for my final run before the big one on Sunday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 18.7
Didn't sleep well until it was time to get up and then struggled . typical.

Got to take daughter to the Drs today for her MH appointment. Will go in with her to sort out new medications that hopefully don't make her faint this time and then leave them to it.

Since starting to write this post, just had news that I am an aunty again  Less than 3 hours old  totally awake and hyped up now. 

Right moving my butt and getting ready to go out.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Morning all. 18.7
> Didn't sleep well until it was time to get up and then struggled . typical.
> 
> Got to take daughter to the Drs today for her MH appointment. Will go in with her to sort out new medications that hopefully don't make her faint this time and then leave them to it.
> 
> Since starting to write this post, just had news that I am an aunty again  Less than 3 hours old  totally awake and hyped up now.
> 
> Right moving my butt and getting ready to go out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Hopefully today goes well but it’s certainly gotten off to a great start with the baby! Congrats!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning on this grey old day!  Though it's forecast for some sun about 2pm on.

Same as yesterday 3.7 scan 4.4 fingerprick.  Had half a stem ginger cookie and it's now 7.9 with an upward arrow... sigh.  This is with the same basals as last week when FBG was consistently in high 7s.  Honestly sometimes diabetes is such a mystery!

@freesia it seems like the "fashion" at the moment is for long droopy shapeless frocks in tiny flower prints... reminds me of those old films about the mid-west where they wore them with bonnets.  They are not for adult women in 2022!  However, I was trawling round Roman Originals online last evening and added about 5 quite nice navy/white or black/white tops to my wish list.  Their trousers seem to suit me too.

Not a lot on today, but this evening we're going to take advantage of the last week of the "3 tapas for £10" at the local pub... saves me cooking

Seems the theme for today is tiredness for everyone in here.... HUGS and hope the day improves.

@Elenka_HM some years ago when Libre was rare in the wild I spoke to a lady wearing one in Corfu town.  She looked embarrassed and managed to say "I am diabetic".  I must have picked the only person in the street who's English was practically non-existent.  I ended up waving my insulin pump at her to indicate I was also diabetic, but not sure she got it!


----------



## Pattidevans

@gll... congrats on a lovely new niece to cheer up your day!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Congrats on that new baby.  

I have a man in the garden, he's giving the ginormous Eucalyptus a seeing to. The lady next door will be relieved, as she reported it to the housing association. I think they wanted it removed altogether but maybe expensive so now they're just going to chop it about a bit.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.2 when the cat woke me up at 5:30 but 6.1 when I properly got up.

Not much planned for today apart from band rehearsal later this aft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was 5.2 when the cat woke me up at 5:30 but 6.1 when I properly got up.


I think that counts, so congrats!!


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> I think that counts, so congrats!!


Oh and another satisfied Specsavers varifocal wearer here.


----------



## Bexlee

Late morning to all. 

A 6.3 for me. Eye injection today. 

Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## ColinUK

The electrician has called to say he can’t make it today but will come tomorrow. 
This is to finish the finishing off he couldn’t finish on Saturday when he came to finish the finishing touches he couldn’t finish when he planned to finish the job which he started in November. 

He’s not even Finnish.


----------



## ColinUK

Bexlee said:


> Late morning to all.
> 
> A 6.3 for me. Eye injection today.
> 
> Have a good rest of the day.


Hope it goes ok


----------



## Lanny

AND  Yesterday was a day to forget & I feel I’m getting my ass, & brain, kicked all over the place & I’m not getting a handle on things fast enough with the skow changing Tresiba!

I started decently enough with the unexpected 5.5 & got breakfast ALMOST right that only needed a small correction then, the same with lunch, I THOUGHT but, turned out to be completely inadequate with a shocking EVEN HIGHER BS AFTER THE CORRECTION! Was REALLY hungry so, ate Dinner anyway with a guessed increased bolus & kept having to add corrections until ai reached the point I couldn’t stay up anymore to monitor!

Now today I woke 11:44 BS 10.4 & sat up in bed thinking & dithering until I did something about the DP rise I JUST KNEW WAS GOING UP! And indeed it did 12:35 BS 11.1 at which point I finally DP busted with half an oatcake & guessed bolus, might as well be “Pie in the sky!” until I see how THAT pans out, of 14 NR? 

Here’s my mySugr entries fir yesterday & today, so far! I’d already had a feeling yesterday morning when clear of cycle upon waking that I might need increasing basal so, started upping yesterday & I’ve upped it again today! But, I know I’ll have to keep compensating with more NR until the increased Tresiba comes up to full power! ALL this time my cycle this time around has played even more havoc & I HAVEN’T been quick enough to respond with my Tresiba doses!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  I’m SO sorry to forget ANY greeting at all albeit it’ll have to be an Australian one!

A Very G’day Mates to you all & wish you’re all having a Wonderful Day  I don’t know WHAT today is going to be like for me but, I suspect another day of blindly groping about?

I’m just not myself today & dismayed by things!  & I might as well acknowledge it! A  as well!


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 10.5 for me this morning and I had a porpoise graph all night with levels just skimming under and over my upper limit of 10 after going to bed on 10.8 with a 1.5 unit correction.... which clearly turned to water after injecting it for all the effect it had . To be fair I did reduce my evening Levemir by another unit as I had shifted manure again yesterday and did several miles at a very brisk walk, but clearly not enough to warrant that unit reduction. If I hadn't reduced it I would probably be kicking myself this morning for some red ink on my graph. Sometimes you can't win with this diabetes lark despite your best efforts.

Congrats to @khskel's cat for waking him up on a House Special. I need a cat like that!    

Pleased to report I got Wordle in 3 today which offsets the below par 5 I needed yesterday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> Congrats to @khskel's cat for waking him up on a House Special. I need a cat like that!


My cat sometimes wakens me up to the wonderful sound of it expelling fur balls (usually on the landing carpet).  After the trauma of grabbing the trusty old marigolds and several metres of kitchen roll to deal with the situation, I've been too stunned to even think about testing my BG's.  I'll try to remember to do so next time. But why oh why, do moggies run backwards when they do that? It leaves a trail of ever diminishing "gobbets" to clean up. Sorry TMI


----------



## janw

Bad night and bad morning = 7.6 :'(  
Finally felt better so went to coffee morning, then took my friend to local centre so she could get her prescription and other bits, then dropped her back home. Getting back to her house was not so easy, sadly we had a young man murdered near her house early hours of yesterday morning so the police are still there and the road is blocked halfway down, as are the service roads, but I got her back to her house in a roundabout way.
Went off to Sainsbury's after that in search of the Gouda Cheesies as mentioned by @ColinUK , but despite walking round at least twice, no sign of them nor where they might have been. BUT I did find Montezuma's 100% absolute black dark chocolate (carbs of 2g for a 25g piece) and some Ryvitas with chia seeds plus some low carb protein bars, so all was not lost. I also got some of their "Taste the Difference" soups so that is lunch sorted for the next few days 
Colder day again, but so far staying dry, will be down to freezing tonight though ....


----------



## ColinUK

@janw You're welcome to as much of that 100% Montezuma as you like, I can't abide it!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> t seems like the "fashion" at the moment is for long droopy shapeless frocks in tiny flower prints


I tried on a lovely electric blue linen dress in M&S. The colour was gorgeous, the dress just skimmed over the boobs then carried on sticking out!!! It was just huge yet the shoulders fitted perfectly. As you say, shapeless. I didn't even look as if i had any shape at all, just a largish blue triangle shape in the mirror. I had to laugh but it is getting awkward to find clothes at a reasonable price. I don't like paying much for work as i'm on my knees with the little ones or likely to get whiteboard pen on me which doesn't come off.


----------



## freesia

@gll congrats on being an auntie again
@khskel congrats on the HS


----------



## SueEK

@khskel well done on your HS
@gll lovely news
@freesia Im the same, dresses always too big on the lower half, no hips or bum, I’m like an upside down Balou the Bear!!


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> @khskel well done on your HS
> @gll lovely news
> @freesia Im the same, dresses always too big on the lower half, no hips or bum, I’m like an upside down Balou the Bear!!


I wish i had no hips or bum!! I'm quite curvy. It was just that below the chest, the dress just got bigger and bigger!! No shape to it at all. I know it was supposed to be loose but not that loose.


----------



## freesia

Has anyone had the alarms on their sensor suddenly stop working? Mine has been fine until the last few days when i've noticed that i feel i'm going low but the alarm isn't going off. The sensor is accurate to the finger prick so that part is fine.


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> I tried on a lovely electric blue linen dress in M&S. The colour was gorgeous, the dress just skimmed over the boobs then carried on sticking out!!! It was just huge yet the shoulders fitted perfectly. As you say, shapeless. I didn't even look as if i had any shape at all, just a largish blue triangle shape in the mirror. I had to laugh but it is getting awkward to find clothes at a reasonable price. I don't like paying much for work as i'm on my knees with the little ones or likely to get whiteboard pen on me which doesn't come off.


I’ve been wearing these last 5 to 7 years? basically the same dress with different sleeve lengths, colours & design prints by Nina Leonard on QVC that’s seen me through lockdown weight gains, of ah hmm….No Comment, & it really works on minimising what I want to minimise & accentuate what I want to accentuate: The Elasticated Hem Dress! It’s elasticated at the waist & at the hem with a semi fitted little mini belt thingy in the middle of the centre at the back with very useful pockets at the front; I had my doubts at first but, it really works to give me a semi fitted hourglass outline when I was a bit slimmer pre covid lockdowns & still not too bad lesser defined hourglass with the weight gain!  AND that’s not always the case with some dress shapes that just don’t work when I get bigger!

There’s only two types left at the moment of the Spring/Summer ones this year but, there’s more coming for Autumn/Winter! But, if the remaining sizes of the designs left suit you, you can get big savings! Just go to QVC UK & search for Nina Leonard elasticated hem dress.


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> I’ve been wearing these last 5 to 7 years? basically the same dress with different sleeve lengths, colours & design prints by Nina Leonard on QVC that’s seen me through lockdown weight gains, of ah hmm….No Comment, & it really works on minimising what I want to minimise & accentuate what I want to accentuate: The Elasticated Hem Dress! It’s elasticated at the waist & at the hem with a semi fitted little mini belt thingy in the middle of the centre at the back with very useful pockets at the front; I had my doubts at first but, it really works to give me a semi fitted hourglass outline when I was a bit slimmer pre covid lockdowns & still not too bad lesser defined hourglass with the weight gain!  AND that’s not always the case with some dress shapes that just don’t work when I get bigger!
> 
> There’s only two types left at the moment of the Spring/Summer ones this year but, there’s more coming for Autumn/Winter! But, if the remaining sizes of the designs left suit you, you can get big savings! Just go to QVC UK & search for Nina Leonard elasticated hem dress.


Thanks. I'll have a look.


----------



## eggyg

SueEK said:


> @khskel well done on your HS
> @gll lovely news
> @freesia Im the same, dresses always too big on the lower half, no hips or bum, I’m like an upside down Balou the Bear!!


Same here Sue. No bum or hips, skinny legs. Big boobs and thick waist. I look like a Weeble! 
Egg on legs is one of my many nicknames!


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg my daughter tells me I look like a teenager from behind, shan’t say what she says from the front lol x


----------



## Lanny

Well! After a short day I’m throwing in the towel & going to bed soon, I think, with just a DP busting half oatcake & VERY delayed breakfast! But, I’ve turned things around somewhat to have things looking better:-


----------



## Lanny

I’ll have another go at it tomorrow & maybe do better?  Oh! The relief to be back in target & I don’t want to mess things up again if I eat? I’m tired anyway after yesterday! Swinging about is EXHAUSTING!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Not only do I appear to be first up this morning but BG 5.2 too

Yessss!!!

Nothing much to do today. Good job cos its very cold out there and in here too because I set the central heating temperature right down at night time. Just got to put the bins out before 7am. So much to look forward to! 

I thought we'd got away with a very mild winter. Hmmm. Let's hope this cold snap is a short one. 

Have a great day whatever you are doing today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.5


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 3.7


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, yet another disappointing 7.8.  Hubby still unwell, he has had a high temperature since Monday, bit of sweating but nothing else, 2 negative LFTs. He’s not going into work so going to go down the caravan so he won’t be tempted to fiddle with his car.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 4.9 at 7am. Thought my sensor was playing up as I’ve skimmed the bottom all night. Went to bed on 7 and took onboard a McVitties ginger nut. I checked on the meter when I came downstairs  by then Dawn had risen me to  5.7 on Libre, 5.9 on metre. So don’t have a clue what happened there, it appears I took a huge dip at midnight. 

Frosty here. Nice and bright though. Going into town to meet youngest daughter and baby Zara to help her find something for her eldest sister’s birthday on Sunday. Probably have a bit of lunch too. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here, was 5.6 an hour ago, Dawn is gradually getting up to date with the clock change.


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning. Currently 0c so reluctant to get back out of bed as yet!
Nothing planned for today, will see how it goes.
It is the last day of March already - that sure seems to have come round fast!
Enjoy your day


----------



## Moon.Star8

hi I’ve even following this thread for a while I was diagnosed T2 in Jan so still newish but find it really helps to see everyone’s journey with the numbers! I take 2 Slow release Metformin in an evening with my meal and  currently my highest readings of the day are on a morning! 

Example today 8:4 but I went to bed at 5.1 @11pm last night and  stopped eating my evening meal at 7 then walked for 40 mins after and I had chicken cheese bacon salad. I see a range of numbers during the day usually from 5.9-7.9 but my morning reading is rarely below 7. It’s making me think what am I doing wrong and this is all stop my 1AC from coming down as my goal is to get off metformin( I have side affects with SR and Standard)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS!

My number this morning has climbed a bit but then again I did go to bed on an 5.3 so waking up on a 6.0 isn’t bad. 

Starting to stress about the half on Sunday a bit. I’ll be ok as long as I can get to the starting pen but to get there may well take quite a lot of resolve. 

Electrician is coming later today. Whether he does or not who can predict!


----------



## ColinUK

Moon.Star8 said:


> hi I’ve even following this thread for a while I was diagnosed T2 in Jan so still newish but find it really helps to see everyone’s journey with the numbers! I take 2 Slow release Metformin in an evening with my meal and  currently my highest readings of the day are on a morning!
> 
> Example today 8:4 but I went to bed at 5.1 @11pm last night and  stopped eating my evening meal at 7 then walked for 40 mins after and I had chicken cheese bacon salad. I see a range of numbers during the day usually from 5.9-7.9 but my morning reading is rarely below 7. It’s making me think what am I doing wrong and this is all stop my 1AC from coming down as my goal is to get off metformin( I have side affects with SR and Standard)


What was your HbA1C at diagnosis?

And what does your normal day of food look like?


----------



## Lucyr

Morning. FBG 17.1, temperature 37.8, covid symptoms arrived in full force today after starting with only a sore throat yesterday. Have diabetes review with hospital today, by phone luckily.


----------



## Moon.Star8

ColinUK said:


> What was your HbA1C at diagnosis?
> 
> And what does your normal day of food look like?


106- so very high!!

Average readings across the day is usually 6.9-7.2 according to my sugr app.

Breakfast is after an hours gym session - blackberries and strawberries with Greek yogurt(the Fage brand) I religiously check all carb and sugar labels

Lunch is salad or a nimble bread sandwich with chicken and small square of cheese

Evening meal usually chicken or red meat with veg or salad - no dessert

I try v hard to follow Keto style. I drink water and green tea and Coke Zero if I fancy some different or I am out etc 

I also average 10k steps a day and exercise more than I ever said before


----------



## ColinUK

Moon.Star8 said:


> 106- so very high!!
> 
> Average readings across the day is usually 6.9-7.2 according to my sugr app.
> 
> Breakfast is after an hours gym session - blackberries and strawberries with Greek yogurt(the Fage brand) I religiously check all carb and sugar labels
> 
> Lunch is salad or a nimble bread sandwich with chicken and small square of cheese
> 
> Evening meal usually chicken or red meat with veg or salad - no dessert
> 
> I try v hard to follow Keto style. I drink water and green tea and Coke Zero if I fancy some different or I am out etc
> 
> I also average 10k steps a day and exercise more than I ever said before


So give it time. 
Do you test pre and post exercise? 
I know my levels can climb after exercise and stay elevated for quite a while.


----------



## Moon.Star8

Yeah I find that too that my levels usually end up slightly raised after exercise especially if I have weight trained and mixed cardio opposed to just doing cardio.


----------



## SueEK

Moon.Star8 said:


> Yeah I find that too that my levels usually end up slightly raised after exercise especially if I have weight trained and mixed cardio opposed to just doing cardio.


Welcome to the thread. My first HbA1c was 90 and others on here were higher. Don’t worry too much, sounds like you are doing all the right things, it just takes some time. My morning readings are mostly in the 7s but my HbA1c doesn’t seem to go up. Obviously I wish they were lower but I’m not as strict as many others as I’m a fussy eater. Good luck and keep posting , we are here to help,and support each other x


----------



## janw

Guess it is a (light) hot chocolate and duvet day - snowing a blizzard outside now! 
Stay warm, stay safe!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. an unexpected 4.8 this a.m. Wonder if the new lot of strips are reading low? Yesterday was a bit of a write off - couldn't get my act together to do anything and ate too much as a result. I even indulged in a chicken cobbler for dinner which took me *way *over my carb allowance. Had a patchy night, reading for much of it, and woke to thick ground frost and blazing blue sky. Need to get back on the bramble attack but me and the pony, who says "bugger foaling", are going to let the day thaw a bit. Apart from a swollen right wrist the pain levels are  pretty good so keeping steroids to 15mg.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy to join @Robin (my diabetes twin) on the 6.3 step this morning. Had a bit of a rejig of my Levemir yesterday and decreased my daytime by 2 units but increased last night by a half. 
We have about an inch of snow lying here this morning but it is bright and sunny with blue sky, so not unpleasant although pretty chilly.

@Gwynn Congrats on your HS.

@Moon.Star8 Welcome to the thread. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Waking reading is often the last to come down so hang in there and keep persevering. 
When do you currently test? Many of us find that our levels start to rise as soon as we get out of bed, so we test before we get up, literally as soon as we wake up. That gives us a better reflection of what our levels have been doing overnight rather than the last half hour when it may have shot up whilst we went to the loo and got washed and dressed and made ourselves a coffee etc. It is surprising how much glucose our liver can dump into our blood stream in that short period.... or you may be one of the unlucky ones whose liver is triggered by the light and starts pumping glucose as soon as the sun comes up, even before we wake up, which can be a problem as the days get longer. 

@ColinUK Don't let a lack of confidence prevent you from getting there. Even if you walk most of the way, you are certainly capable of doing this and you will meet some really interesting people and have a great time. Think of it like an extra special Park Run if it makes it a bit less intimidating. And hopefully you will be meeting up with @Grannylorraine for moral support. I would come and cheer you both on if I wasn't 300+ miles away. I have every confidence in you both.

@Lucyr So sorry to read that you now have Covid. You really are going through a rough patch. Hope you feel better soon and those levels come down.


----------



## Gwynn

Good luck @ColinUK you can do it. As you say getting there is the tough bit, followed by the running tough bit. So be determined to get there and just do your very best. It will make you feel really good. Accomplished. No matter how far you run. Cos, right now you may feel like not wanting to go.

I hate exercising in the cold, but I get around that by being bloody minded and refusing to be lazy (as I feel like I'm lazy sometimes) AND I note that every step is one step closer to the end and is doing me a power of good not just physically but mentally too. I always feel better about everything after my walk8ng exercise.

So, chin up, eyes forwards, go for it and make yourself proud.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.9 today, another bad day with work yesterday and indulged in chocolate.  It is really taking its toll on my health, didn't end up going out for a run as I had such a bad headache before I ate the chocolate, which is not the preparation I wanted before the run this weekend, @ColinUK - we can do this.

@Gwynn - congrats on your HS today

@Moon.Star8 - welcome to the thread.


----------



## Quizzical

8.8 this morning- was rummaging around for my BG monitor which got lost in the bedclothes when testing, so not quite a foot off the floor result!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a wayward 7.8 for me although a finger test pre breakfast was 6.8. looks like the latest basal reduction may have done the trick and that oatcake before bed was not required.

Had a good rehearsal last night working on some acoustic arrangements. Only had my cheapo clarinet with me but still sounded good.

Anyway the snow is melting fast here and the sun shining.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

SueEK said:


> Im the same, dresses always too big on the lower half, no hips or bum, I’m like an upside down Balou the Bear!!


Tell me about it, I'm a size 12 for trousers, but 16 for tops!  It does make it hard to find a dress that suits.
@eggyg, I also have skinny legs... I could never wear leggings... I look like a potato on 2 sticks.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Has anyone had the alarms on their sensor suddenly stop working? Mine has been fine until the last few days when i've noticed that i feel i'm going low but the alarm isn't going off. The sensor is accurate to the finger prick so that part is fine.


Have you got a little red circle with a white exclamation mark top left of the screen?  I get that  sometimes and usually it means that something in the settings has been switched off... though I don't remember changing anything.


----------



## gll

Morning all 15.4

Got baby pics sent. Totally in love! 
Kiddo seems to be okay on new meds, no passing out at least 
Sis in laws just phoned, doggo was supposed to have an op today to remove a lump but xrays showed it was all in her lungs too. Sadly she was put to sleep so pretty devastated about that.
Will check back in later, need to get dressed and see if I can do anything round there to make the day easier on them x


----------



## Lanny

08:37 BS 8.9 DP busted with half oatcake & 14 NR & my theory confirmed that my basal is still not up to speed & I’m rising after active bolus so, set the alarm for 08:30 to have a lower start to the day & get busting DP earlier! Tried going back to sleep but, no can do! Now up again feeling hungry 10:35 8.0 a bit disappointing that it’s not much lower but, it seems DP is fighting back a bit!

Although my hearing seems to be a bit off today? I can hear the iPad’s clicks of the keyboard alright but, when looking up my meter readings I couldn’t hear the button clicks so, checked the settings to see if maybe I’d inadvertently turned them off but, no it’s on! It’s my hearing: can only hear the clicks up closer to my head, therefore closer to my ears, & at my usual arms length away I can’t hear it! I did have some intermittent ear pain in my right ear last night & wonder if I have an ear infection which I have been prone to in the past? It’s disconcerting to not be able to hear the meter button clicks & even up close I’m hearing me pushing the button harder than usual, I can’t help it with the dodgy hearing, physical finger pushing louder than the toned beep! Sooohhh! It’s the higher tones I’m having difficulty hearing & the keyboard sounds are just literally clicks with no tones which I can hear fine! 

Anyway!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m going to have breakfast now &  decide about tresiba actually after posting & getting breakfast it’ll be crunch time & I don’t know if I’ll increase it again? 

Hearing is STILL dodgy & I can REALLY hear my thumb bashing down hard on the buttons of the meter at my usual arm length so, I can tell from THAT that I’ve pressed the button: I always put on things like button sounds & keyboard clicks; with neuropathy I can’t always tell if I’ve tapped things hard enough to “press the button”!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - bright and sunny but there's what looks like a fierce wind... hope it's not too cold as I was planning a walk and I am a cowardy custard re: cold winds.

3.5 this morning with a red flat line all night!  No alarms and I slept peacefully through it.  I tested BG on the meter and it was 3.7 so the Libre was undoubtedly correct.  Seems there has been a pattern there since Sunday, so I think I need to reduce overnight basals.  Odd.. they have never been as low as they are already.

@Moon.Star8 welcome to the thread.  

@Gwynn well done on the HS!

@Gwynn and @Grannylorraine... good luck for Sunday... you will do this.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve made up my mind & SEE how that turns out? I’ll go up to 90 Tresiba where I’ve been before & no higher until I get the full 3 days to see UNLESS OF COURSE I start crashing down? Hopefully not! I just had a wee feel around & I’m a bit tender & sore under my chin up up to my right ear so, yes fighting something!

Right! Decision made & off to make breakfast of toast, fastest, & get jy day started properly!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Word Up!*
Wordle's new owners NY Times has forced the unofficial archive of the game to close.
Fellow addicts can use the link below for an alternative archive site (which is still currently working).








						Devang Thakkar
					

Computational Biologist + Designer + more




					www.devangthakkar.com


----------



## Moon.Star8

Hiya @rebrascora 

I have tested before I get out of bed and I’ve tested after pottering for about 20mins etc and after pottering it’s always lower sometimes even a whole point lower.

I know have to be bide my time with it but I am hard on myself and think I’m not doing good enough - I’ve got my 1AC test on the 12th April so im hoping my morning number won’t ruin that coming down


rebrascora said:


> Very happy to join @Robin (my diabetes twin) on the 6.3 step this morning. Had a bit of a rejig of my Levemir yesterday and decreased my daytime by 2 units but increased last night by a half.
> We have about an inch of snow lying here this morning but it is bright and sunny with blue sky, so not unpleasant although pretty chilly.
> 
> @Gwynn Congrats on your HS.
> 
> @Moon.Star8 Welcome to the thread. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Waking reading is often the last to come down so hang in there and keep persevering.
> When do you currently test? Many of us find that our levels start to rise as soon as we get out of bed, so we test before we get up, literally as soon as we wake up. That gives us a better reflection of what our levels have been doing overnight rather than the last half hour when it may have shot up whilst we went to the loo and got washed and dressed and made ourselves a coffee etc. It is surprising how much glucose our liver can dump into our blood stream in that short period.... or you may be one of the unlucky ones whose liver is triggered by the light and starts pumping glucose as soon as the sun comes up, even before we wake up, which can be a problem as the days get longer.
> 
> @ColinUK Don't let a lack of confidence prevent you from getting there. Even if you walk most of the way, you are certainly capable of doing this and you will meet some really interesting people and have a great time. Think of it like an extra special Park Run if it makes it a bit less intimidating. And hopefully you will be meeting up with @Grannylorraine for moral support. I would come and cheer you both on if I wasn't 300+ miles away. I have every confidence in you both.
> 
> @Lucyr So sorry to read that you now have Covid. You really are going through a rough patch. Hope you feel better soon and those levels come down.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon everyone! 5'8 an hour ago, after a well needed lie in. 

I worked in the door last night again, it was better than the other night and I could skip the boring jobs after dinner (aka polish cutlery) and got to set tables instead. Not that it's much more exciting but I appreciate the change of routine. 

Now that I am greeting customers I have to ask the mandatory question "do you have any allergies?" and many people answer "only to the bill!" or "only allergic to this one!" while pointing at the husband/wife. Not so funny after you heard it already, but they get a smile for trying anyway


----------



## Lanny

Elenka_HM said:


> Good afternoon everyone! 5'8 an hour ago, after a well needed lie in.
> 
> I worked in the door last night again, it was better than the other night and I could skip the boring jobs after dinner (aka polish cutlery) and got to set tables instead. Not that it's much more exciting but I appreciate the change of routine.
> 
> Now that I am greeting customers I have to ask the mandatory question "do you have any allergies?" and many people answer "only to the bill!" or "only allergic to this one!" while pointing at the husband/wife. Not so funny after you heard it already, but they get a smile for trying anyway


Oohhh! Bantering with customers: I miss that at times; then, again, I don’t miss hearing the sane things time & again! 

My family had a restaurant from 1975 to 2010!


----------



## rebrascora

Moon.Star8 said:


> I have tested before I get out of bed and I’ve tested after pottering for about 20mins etc and after pottering it’s always lower sometimes even a whole point lower.


That's interesting and slightly unusual..... assuming those tests were done on the same day and perhaps similar results repeated on other days. With diabetes we always recommend not to draw any conclusions from any one set of results.... always look for recurring trends before drawing any conclusion because there are so many other factors which can affect BG levels. Things like stress, ambient temp., how well or poorly and how long you slept, illness or infection. Food, exercise and medication are the 3 main players but there are about 42 factors in total which can throw a spanner in the works and cause rogue results. 
Diabetes can take quite a heavy mental toll on you if you are too hard on yourself. As a perfectionist myself I have had to accept that "absolute control" is beyond anyone's grasp and you have to be satisfied with good management but accept that it won't be perfect. It takes some getting your head around but being able to shrug and let it go when you get duff readings and say to yourself, I don't know why that happened but I did my best and that is all I can do..... or of course.... I might have done this or that better and I will try that next time and there will be plenty of "next times" to experiment and see if you can improve on it. Sometimes you just have to enjoy the experimenting and not worry too much about the results.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Perished isn't in it. Over 10 this morning but own fault for eating bag of Easter eggs and one Bourneville Egg that family got me. I finished the latter off with my Slimfast. Like you do. Onward and upwards.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Good day all. Perished isn't in it. Over 10 this morning but own fault for eating bag of Easter eggs and one Bourneville Egg that family got me. I finished the latter off with my Slimfast. Like you do. Onward and upwards.



I don’t post much on here these days Ditto but I do miss your self deprecating humour. That gave me a laugh!


----------



## Moon.Star8

rebrascora said:


> That's interesting and slightly unusual..... assuming those tests were done on the same day and perhaps similar results repeated on other days. With diabetes we always recommend not to draw any conclusions from any one set of results.... always look for recurring trends before drawing any conclusion because there are so many other factors which can affect BG levels. Things like stress, ambient temp., how well or poorly and how long you slept, illness or infection. Food, exercise and medication are the 3 main players but there are about 42 factors in total which can throw a spanner in the works and cause rogue results.
> Diabetes can take quite a heavy mental toll on you if you are too hard on yourself. As a perfectionist myself I have had to accept that "absolute control" is beyond anyone's grasp and you have to be satisfied with good management but accept that it won't be perfect. It takes some getting your head around but being able to shrug and let it go when you get duff readings and say to yourself, I don't know why that happened but I did my best and that is all I can do..... or of course.... I might have done this or that better and I will try that next time and there will be plenty of "next times" to experiment and see if you can improve on it. Sometimes you just have to enjoy the experimenting and not worry too much about the results.


That’s 100% how I feel! I am that perfectionist too.
I will try to do just accept that I am doing my best and carry one


----------



## Moon.Star8

rebrascora said:


> That's interesting and slightly unusual..... assuming those tests were done on the same day and perhaps similar results repeated on other days. With diabetes we always recommend not to draw any conclusions from any one set of results.... always look for recurring trends before drawing any conclusion because there are so many other factors which can affect BG levels. Things like stress, ambient temp., how well or poorly and how long you slept, illness or infection. Food, exercise and medication are the 3 main players but there are about 42 factors in total which can throw a spanner in the works and cause rogue results.
> Diabetes can take quite a heavy mental toll on you if you are too hard on yourself. As a perfectionist myself I have had to accept that "absolute control" is beyond anyone's grasp and you have to be satisfied with good management but accept that it won't be perfect. It takes some getting your head around but being able to shrug and let it go when you get duff readings and say to yourself, I don't know why that happened but I did my best and that is all I can do..... or of course.... I might have done this or that better and I will try that next time and there will be plenty of "next times" to experiment and see if you can improve on it. Sometimes you just have to enjoy the experimenting and not worry too much about the results.


Yeah the same time roughly each day  I am tempted to get up at like 4am to see what it’s like then


----------



## ColinUK

@Ditto Did you blitz the egg in the Slimfast shake or just dip it in?


----------



## rebrascora

Moon.Star8 said:


> Yeah the same time roughly each day  I am tempted to get up at like 4am to see what it’s like then


Alternatively you could perhaps try the 14 day free trial of Freestyle Libre which is the sensor that many of us Type 1s use. The criteria for the trial will be on the Abbott Laboratories website but you just have to be diabetic (any type), not used Libre before and have a suitable mobile phone to scan it, to qualify for the free trial I believe. It is applied to your upper arm and takes readings every few minutes which it stores for 8 hours, so as long as you scan every 8 hours or more frequently of course, it will download all the data to your phone so you can see exactly what is happening day and night every few minutes..... Beware though as it is highly addictive and expensive to self fund (£50 a shot) when the trial ends. It can give you some really useful data though and some people just use it intermittently every few months to do a bit of intensive testing. Of course you may not wish to self fund at all after the trial and there is no commitment to do so. Most people love it though even if it does have it's limitations.


----------



## Lanny

Ditto said:


> Good day all. Perished isn't in it. Over 10 this morning but own fault for eating bag of Easter eggs and one Bourneville Egg that family got me. I finished the latter off with my Slimfast. Like you do. Onward and upwards.


WHAT a combo: Easter eggs & slimfast!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> Beware though as it is highly addictive and expensive to self fund (£50 a shot) when the trial ends.


I can see myself asking my parents for Libre sensors for my birthday if I don't get them on the NHS 

Last week the nurse said I probably don't qualify yet, but they would push for them if I feel I need them. I think I can live without for now, though they would be convenient at work.  I got upset yesterday when I was feeling weird, went to test in a discreet corner and my manager asked why I didn't wait for my break, and said I should tell them and go to the staff room instead. I'd rather do it my way because a) if I am hypo, I'm not delaying the treatment and b) if I'm alright, I'm not wasting more time. Plus, if I have to tell them every time I want to test, I feel they will question me if I do it more often, and that may impact my decisions around testing, even if it shouldn't.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Lanny said:


> Oohhh! Bantering with customers: I miss that at times; then, again, I don’t miss hearing the sane things time & again!
> 
> My family had a restaurant from 1975 to 2010!


Oooh! My grandparents had different bar/restaurants along their life, and my dad and aunts used to work there when they were younger. I was too little when they closed the last one, after my grandad passed away. When I was a teen I wished it was still open so I could have my first job there lol. I have ended in hospitality years later, life sure works in mysterious ways! Some of my relatives judge me for that, but I think my former bar owner grandma is proud


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Oooh! My grandparents had different bar/restaurants along their life, and my dad and aunts used to work there when they were younger. I was too little when they closed the last one, after my grandad passed away. When I was a teen I wished it was still open so I could have my first job there lol. I have ended in hospitality years later, life sure works in mysterious ways! Some of my relatives judge me for that, but I think my former bar owner grandma is proud


Your relatives judge you? Try being Jewish, gay and fabulous!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Elenka_HM said:


> Last week the nurse said I probably don't qualify yet, but they would push for them if I feel I need them.


The guidelines have just changed so there should be a better chance now. (Depending on how your CCG conforms to the new guidelines, of course.)


----------



## Ditto

ColinUK said:


> @Ditto Did you blitz the egg in the Slimfast shake or just dip it in?


I just chomped and slurped. I wouldn't do it in company.


----------



## rayray119

8.3 today spent most of the day in a and e today.


----------



## Pattidevans

rayray119 said:


> 8.3 today spent most of the day in a and e today.


Oooh dear, hope you are OK.


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> Your relatives judge you? Try being Jewish, gay and fabulous!


It's Catholic family and bisexual here! But clearly not as fabulous as you Colin !


----------



## Leadinglights

Moon.Star8 said:


> hi I’ve even following this thread for a while I was diagnosed T2 in Jan so still newish but find it really helps to see everyone’s journey with the numbers! I take 2 Slow release Metformin in an evening with my meal and  currently my highest readings of the day are on a morning!
> 
> Example today 8:4 but I went to bed at 5.1 @11pm last night and  stopped eating my evening meal at 7 then walked for 40 mins after and I had chicken cheese bacon salad. I see a range of numbers during the day usually from 5.9-7.9 but my morning reading is rarely below 7. It’s making me think what am I doing wrong and this is all stop my 1AC from coming down as my goal is to get off metformin( I have side affects with SR and Standard)


It can depend on when you do your morning test as some people find as soon as the get out of bed their level can go up, referred to as foot on the floor phenomenon. It is your liver being super helpful in releasing glucose to give you energy to do those morning tasks.
There seems to be little you can do about it not happening though eating something as soon as possible can help.


----------



## SueEK

Amigo said:


> I don’t post much on here these days Ditto but I do miss your self deprecating humour. That gave me a laugh!


Me too @Ditto


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Have you got a little red circle with a white exclamation mark top left of the screen?  I get that  sometimes and usually it means that something in the settings has been switched off... though I don't remember changing anything.


There is but everything is turned on, i've even turned them off and back on again. Sensor change is due Sunday so i'll hold on. Currently sitting in a car park as levels dropped really suddenly to hypo


----------



## goodybags

Good evening  8.4 this morning
hoping for something more ”normal”  tomorrow morning


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> There is but everything is turned on, i've even turned them off and back on again. Sensor change is due Sunday so i'll hold on. Currently sitting in a car park as levels dropped really suddenly to hypo


Hhhmmmm, maybe i won't be waiting until Sunday. Hubby turned up to drive me home and when i got here i tested. Finger prick 6.4, sensor 17.7 and going up fast!!! Is it worth ringing Abbott when i've got 3 days left?


----------



## Pattidevans

I'm having the same problem actually.  I wonder if there's an update to the app.


----------



## rayray119

Pattidevans said:


> Oooh dear, hope you are OK.


Think I got an infection which said I'll be more supertiple to good old diabetes. Been given antibobics just hope they work because I'm in a lot of pain.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Moon.Star8 said:


> hi I’ve even following this thread for a while I was diagnosed T2 in Jan so still newish but find it really helps to see everyone’s journey with the numbers! I take 2 Slow release Metformin in an evening with my meal and  currently my highest readings of the day are on a morning!
> 
> Example today 8:4 but I went to bed at 5.1 @11pm last night and  stopped eating my evening meal at 7 then walked for 40 mins after and I had chicken cheese bacon salad. I see a range of numbers during the day usually from 5.9-7.9 but my morning reading is rarely below 7. It’s making me think what am I doing wrong and this is all stop my 1AC from coming down as my goal is to get off metformin( I have side affects with SR and Standard)


Moonstar I was on Metformin when I first was diagnosed in Jan 2019 and I worked hard to bring my numbers down and my morning numbers were always between 7 and 8.5 for ages.

Eventually I came off metformin and my morning numbers stayed between 7 and 8.5 but my daily numbers were between 6 and 7 and I started exercising and found my numbers went up instead of down!

I was beginning to give up about my numbers but I was sticking to my very low carb eating and enjoying my new way of eating and my blood pressure and liver function was ok so I stopped worrying.

Then over the last few months something changed and I've been getting the 5 numbers in the morning and staying at 5-ish all day no matter what I eat.  Apart from eating slightly more carbs now and then (not huge amounts and not every day just a weeny bit of something ) I don't know what has changed but my blood sugars are staying on 'normal' levels now.

So that is three years of eating very low carb but still having plenty of nice food during that time and now very tentatively adding back tiny bits of carb food like half a slice of bread or the rare portion of chips from the chip shop and now I am getting good results first thing and after exercising  - so maybe you will be like me and it will take a while before your body behaves?


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> I'm having the same problem actually.  I wonder if there's an update to the app.


I've checked, i can't find any


----------



## KGL

ColinUK said:


> @Gwynn  congrats on the HS!
> 
> My number this morning has climbed a bit but then again I did go to bed on an 5.3 so waking up on a 6.0 isn’t bad.
> 
> Starting to stress about the half on Sunday a bit. I’ll be ok as long as I can get to the starting pen but to get there may well take quite a lot of resolve.
> 
> Electrician is coming later today. Whether he does or not who can predict!


The best advice I ever received when I got the half marathon "can I do it" wobbles was 

"Trust in your training and yourself and you will be fine"      

That was 14 years ago now and I still remind myself of it if I'm feeling nervous about an event or a new milestone.   

 It's natural to be anxious, it means you care about it.   You'll regret it if you don't line up.   You've done the training, now just enjoy the reward.    Good luck!


----------



## KGL

ColinUK said:


> @Ditto Did you blitz the egg in the Slimfast shake or just dip it in?


That's really made me chuckle.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1.  I only had cheese on toast  and gave myself what I thought was too much Novorapid, obviously not.


----------



## Griffin.

morning all its ten past 6 in the am i'm pulling boots on to go walk the hellhound my bm is 25.6 (holy shitballs eeek )
i feeling like i'm kinda winning im finding my routines again one of these is trying to find a little gratitude in this otherwise messed up world we reside in ,,, so here goes my three things for today are
1)my little pup piper that little bundle of fun and fur gets me up in the mornings
2)music it really does soothe my savage soul id be so lost without it i just have to go my vinyl's and i feel joy wash over me
3)cups of tea
so here's a thought how do you practice your mindfulness what gives you joy and makes you feel grateful it dont have to be complex and deep just three things that make you feel happy ?
and discuss ........
have a happy day y`all


----------



## harbottle

I tested this morning and found a 4.9, which was a surprise as I think I’ve forgotten to take my metformin for a few days.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 today 
much more respectable than the last few days

looks like things are starting to drop in place regarding the house moove
although no idea on completion date just yet

need to catch up on some work expenses and other admin this weekend
otherwise really need to be clearing out in readiness for moving , when it comers

snow here this morning !

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning and another frosty one. Drum roll please……5.2!!!! Blooming Nora. Been a while. I’m beginning to think my homemade bread is carb less, I’ll have a slice for brekkie and see how it goes! 

Zara day today. Haven’t had her for a while as we were at memorial last Friday. Apparently she’s dropped her morning nap! Oh no! We’ll be frazzled by lunch time. 

Have a fab Friday everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.1 TBT again

Not sure exactly but power bills are just about to rocket. Makes me very anxious and worried. Thank goodness summer is just around the corner.

Today...nothing to do...sigh

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Tell me about it, I'm a size 12 for trousers, but 16 for tops!  It does make it hard to find a dress that suits.
> @eggyg, I also have skinny legs... I could never wear leggings... I look like a potato on 2 sticks.


Exactly the same as me, 10/12 bottoms and 14/16 tops. 

Altogether now. “ Weebles wobble but they don’t fall down!” Now there’s a blast from the 70s  ear worm for you all today. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Sensor says 10.8 finger prick 5.7. At least its on the +10 on the sensor like most of the day yesterday. Abbott will be getting a call this morning.
@eggyg congrats on the HS.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 

Was expecting a high-ish number today based on how I’m feeling this morning so imagine my surprise when the meter said 5.3 - jabbed another finger to double check whilst hoping it’d give me a 5.1 so I could join @eggyg with a HS but not to be. Second finger was 5.3 as well. 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER I should dig out my gratitude journal. I used to write down five things I was grateful for each day but I also meditate every day. 
I know we’d all be grateful for pics of the Hellhound if you feel like sharing!

Elaine, enjoy Zara time and I’m sure you’ve got many tricks to get her to take her morning nap up your sleeves in case you need them!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
White rabbits! Or a pinch and a punch , the first of the month!
Congratulations on the HS, @eggyg !

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER 
1. Gardening
2.Tea
3.More tea.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.8 here.

Wow, it’s frosty out there. Hubby’s in Spain for another 10 days, the dogs are still in kennels (until tomorrow), so I’m footloose n fancy-free...

Nice work @eggyg.

Dog pics plz @GRIFFINLONEWALKER!


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me this morning but it took 4 JBs to maintain a pretty flatfish Libre graph which just dipped ever so slightly into the red for a very brief period about 2am. I guess increasing my Levemir wasn't the best plan last night but I didn't too any serious manual work, so expected it to be needed. I managed it pretty well though.

@eggyg Many congratulations on a rare HS accolade for you. Hope Zara doesn't run you too ragged today.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER  Delighted you decided to join us. Hope you had an enjoyable walk and it brings those levels down a bit. I agree with @ColinUK and @Bloden.... Photos of your pup are a must. I love your suggestion, so here are my 3 "Gratitudes" for today...
1. Waking up in a warm house (storage heaters... will be costing me a fortune now  ) when there is snow on the ground outside. Feeling for all the refugees in the world.
2. My morning cup of coffee with real cream..... I'm currently sitting in my PJs in said warm house really just being in the moment with my coffee this morning and it tastes delicious.
3. This forum and the lovely people on this thread in particular.


----------



## Gwynn

Ok, my three

1. Being able to see again
2. Being able to walk again
3. Being able to taste food again

I could add a huge number of others...


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Bloody arctic here. BG 6.2 after a lousy night - overdid it again yesterday attacking more of the brambles. I swear the mare is holding on until Hell freezes over...


----------



## rayray119

10.2 although I bary slept last night so not sure if it's I can call it a waking ready


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Good morning. Bloody arctic here. BG 6.2 after a lousy night - overdid it again yesterday attacking more of the brambles. I swear the mare is holding on until Hell freezes over...


My mare was over a month overdue with Jack. I was like a walking zombie with all the sleepless nights waiting and watching. Apparently there is no procedure for inducing foals. I was worried sick he would be too big to come out but she managed fine (he was her 4th foal). I think she was holding out for better weather.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*
          OMG!!!*


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg congrats on your HS
@MeeTooTeeTwo what on earth is wrong with your meter!!
@TinaD hope the foal arrives soon so we can see lots of piccies x
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER welcome and great idea.  My three are:
1.  My grandchildren 
2.  My caravan
3.  Decaf coffee and lots of it
So a horrible 9.3 today after small portion of lasagne yesterday, pasta really doesn’t like me, I’m sad, I love pasta.
Very chilly here at the caravan but warming up, lovely sunny day outside. Hubby feeling a bit better but can’t take his temperature as the new thermometer decides it does t want to work today!!
Have a good day all xx


----------



## KGL

What is “HS” please? Whatever it is, I want one. 

7.4 this morning -  still too high I know but one of my better fasting readings after a big spike last night. 

Trend is generally stable or down though overall so hopeful that another month of changed habits will tip me further down before my next blood test.   

In other news - have lost 6% of my body weight in the last month.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *View attachment 20430
> OMG!!!*


Knew there would be one    xx


----------



## rayray119

KGL said:


> What is “HS” please? Whatever it is, I want one.
> 
> 7.4 this morning -  still too high I know but one of my better fasting readings after a big spike last night.
> 
> Trend is generally stable or down though overall so hopeful that another month of changed habits will tip me further down before my next blood test.
> 
> In other news - have lost 6% of my body weight in the last month.


Apartelly 5.2 is known as a house special as it allows wigle room at either end.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... bit undecided today as far as weather goes.

7.9 this morning, due no doubt to the -30% temp basal I put on for 6 hours to avoid a red line all night as per the two previous nights.  TIR now 15% in the red!!!!!

@freesia I went through the Libre settings, turned all off and back on again, which changed nothing except that I have alarms again.

@eggyg congratulations 
@MeeTooTeeTwo 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER
1. My hubby who is my best friend.  Even though I would happily have strangled him yesterday.
2. My other lovely friends
3. Having a warm safe home.

Going to meet a g/f in town for lunch in a really nice independent cafe that serves delicious food.  Then early this evening meeting friends for drinks in the local.  So not much of anything else will get done today!


----------



## eggyg

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER I’m showing three things I’m thankful for in photos.
1. The view from my bedroom window this morning.
2. Mr Reed Bunting finally stood still so I could get a photo.
3. “Alexa, add Darjeeling to the shopping list.” I’m never deleting this!


----------



## janw

6.6 on this chilly morning.
Waiting for daughter so we can go grocery shopping, about the most exciting it gets today lol
The end of another week and the start of another month....my birthday month woo hoo! Would have been my dad's birthday today, bless him, he will be with me in my thoughts, as always. 
Have a good Friday and hope your weekend will be a pleasant one.
Keep safe, keep warm, hug those closest to you 
And I hope you won't get any silly April Fools jokes - I almost got caught out by Alexa this morning - my poor son was going to get a right telling off until the penny dropped....  ... lucky escape there!


----------



## Griffin.

so back from a limp around the park the cold and my arthritis really don't like each other at all bm is 19  still high but im a week back into to meds and todays the first time ive tested in months so i'm giving myself some slack and allowing the numbers to sit where they are for now go back in on tuesday and im sure ill have some meds tweaked, my tourettes is on one today i've already shouted at a cop that i have drugs in my pocket ,lost my house keys in the deep freeze and im shouting about white rabbits and elephants noses and toeses ! never a dull moment thats for sure you asked for some pics of my hairy huge and monstrous beast so here's a few of her
Her names piper she rescued me five years ago and we've been inseparable ever since shes my service dog we've worked together  she lays across me when I'm having  really bad motor tics or having  panic attack she's my best mate and partner in crime!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me.

Nice and sunny outside but it's starvation aht theer. I'll not be baht 'at today .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... bit undecided today as far as weather goes.
> 
> 7.9 this morning, due no doubt to the -30% temp basal I put on for 6 hours to avoid a red line all night as per the two previous nights.  TIR now 15% in the red!!!!!
> 
> @freesia I went through the Libre settings, turned all off and back on again, which changed nothing except that I have alarms again.
> 
> @eggyg congratulations
> @MeeTooTeeTwo
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER
> 1. My hubby who is my best friend.  Even though I would happily have strangled him yesterday.
> 2. My other lovely friends
> 3. Having a warm safe home.
> 
> Going to meet a g/f in town for lunch in a really nice independent cafe that serves delicious food.  Then early this evening meeting friends for drinks in the local.  So not much of anything else will get done today!


OK so now you have to tell us what he did yesterday!


----------



## ColinUK

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> so back from a limp around the park the cold and my arthritis really don't like each other at all bm is 19  still high but im a week back into to meds and todays the first time ive tested in months so i'm giving myself some slack and allowing the numbers to sit where they are for now go back in on tuesday and im sure ill have some meds tweaked, my tourettes is on one today i've already shouted at a cop that i have drugs in my pocket ,lost my house keys in the deep freeze and im shouting about white rabbits and elephants noses and toeses ! never a dull moment thats for sure you asked for some pics of my hairy huge and monstrous beast so here's a few of her
> Her names piper she rescued me five years ago and we've been inseparable ever since shes my service dog we've worked together  she lays across me when I'm having  really bad motor tics or having  panic attack she's my best mate and partner in crime!!!


She's lovely! And I'm sure she's making a list on a doggy forum where she's saying that she's grateful to have you in her life as her best mate as well!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 13.9.  Bit better than the last few days have been. 

Kiddo is back at doctor today later on and we are supposed to be going out for lunch. In a town full of coffeeshops / tearooms its like "so, how many carbs can I get you for your lunch today?"
They phoned her half an hour ago saying the dr wants to speak to her today (she already has appointment with him and told them that) and not much else. I called them back to find out what it was about and apparently it is about her anxiety. So they phoned to tell her she needs to talk to a dr and not explain that it was for her anxiety thus making her more anxious to come in. Like seriously they knew what it was for so why not put her at ease and not trigger her more than she already is. 

@ColinUK you are indeed fabulous and @Elenka_HM you are just as fabulous as Colin <3

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hellhound (sorry piper, you will always be called hellhound now) is adorable  welcome to the thread!
Todays reason to be thankful:
1) I have a beautiful new niece that her big sister seems to actually like
2) It snowed yesterday and not today making today's trip out much easier
3) You lot have stuck a smile on my face as usual with the silliness (but dyamm that 52.2 @MeeTooTeeTwo, might wanna get that meter checked )

hugs all around, now everyone, go be fabulous today


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yes indeed it's

My actual reading was guess what? 

Congrats to my twin house specialist @eggyg 


Dez


----------



## Lanny

10:53 BS 9.2 with a sore head, queasy stomach & feel miserable! Yesterday was a struggle as both ny ears were intermittently sore & this morning’s wee feel finds the other, left, side is a bit delicate too under the chin; it wasn’t yesterday!

Still my day went a bit better as I started a bit earlier but, while Tresiba comes up to speed the later it gets the higher my BS goes  so, the NR IS NOT going down & I’m rising overnight!

Here’s my day yesterday



A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Half hearted 6 NR in as with queasy stomach I don’t EVEN want to try half an oatcake! Will close my blurry eyes, wait for Tresiba alarm set for 11:30 stick in it, test again & DP bust again properly with oatcake if I HAVE TO & go back to bed!

Still feeling rough & last night was freezing cold & heater on all night: snow wouldn’t surprise me; not been up to see!

Sorry I haven’t read any posts on here today & I really must stop my headache is getting worse straning my eyes!


----------



## Lanny

Well! For once, maybe because I’m still horizontal as I posted, 6NR correction has worked & 11:50 BS 6.4 Just as well as I was dry heaving a bit from the queasy stomach! Sitting upright now & alarm went off at 11:45 must have split the difference given it went in a bit late yesterday at 12:00! 90 Tresiba again & pills & some rest if I can? Although that fast drop makes me think I might TRY a quarter oatcake? Since there’s another 3 hours of active NR left? Then again, DP may take over at some stage! My poor fingers were buffed down yesterday evening as I was having to go deeper for blood & tender but, needs must!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

8.1 today.

Congrats to @eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.


----------



## Lanny

Caught up now sitting up in bed! Headache has cleared a bit & stomach settling down!

Completely forgot it’s April Fool’s Day & that was a bit naughty to give me a shock this morning Dez @MeeTooTeeTwo 

And lovely to have a quick post from @Kaylz  Hope things are not too bad for you & hopefully see you posting on here again soon?

Still don’t want to eat & will keep testing but, being semi vertical actually helps!


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Lanny shame you can't react to a post with more than 1 as I also would have "liked" it but "care" is more fitting because of how your feeling, I hope you feel better soon!

Things have been pretty tough the last couple of weeks here hence my absence and I'm still not up to posting daily yet but maybe soon xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz 
It is so nice to see you back.  I  am sorry that you are having a tough time, so many of us seem to be going through this situation of late.


----------



## Lanny

A bit of scrambling there for a quick lunch just 2.5 hours after breakfast but, signs that Tresiba has come up to speed & reducing NR at last: it’s been topsy turvy as BS rose with NR staying the same & maybe SHOULD have increased it a bit but, that goes against the grain; normally NR doses go down later in the day! 

As soon as there were signs of DP rise 7.0 with nothing but 6NR I compromised with a protein bar for breakfast with the same 30 NR for breakfast as stomach still getting back into gear! But, started to feel hungry around the 2 hour mark & surprised by only 7.6. Went & cooked ramen & tested when done & dropped to 5.0! My hunger was telling me something & thank goodness I listened! Ate & THEN, 22 NR just now! Here’s my day so far:-


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> OK so now you have to tell us what he did yesterday!


Oh you know... he has been putting off booking our usual airport parking only to find it's gone up by over £100.  So he's annoyed with himself, but clearly it was my fault as  he was barking at me  all day.  I found some at the original price from a different company, but until he'd googled every website in the UK he wouldn't accept my suggestion, however having eventually found the same deal himself he was clearly a clever lad!


----------



## Griffin.

I swear some days I don't know why I even bother to chew through the restraints on my straight jacket!
Another round of medical eggheads bs is 19.5 its not good but its not 26 so I'll take that as a minor victory and run with it.. I had a massive verbal tic today and shouted at my doc that all beans have three toes I swear the nonsense my brain comes out with is unreal.
Have a good Friday night folks
Griff


----------



## gll

pssst @Kaylz I got pears shower gel and I blame you  Nice to see you post <3

@eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo Yay for the HS today (although I don't 100% trust meetooteetwo now)

@Pattidevans clever lad indeed (at least we know you are the brains behind it all)

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope the appointments went well today. Now I can't get the mental image of a baked bean with 3 toes out of my head . (to be clear, laughing *with* you here )

Out first thing tomorrow to take kiddo for her booster and then nothing planned again until Friday. All these recent appointments has tested my social anxiety (which is heaps better than it used to be) but poor kiddo is pretty frazzled with it all. Looking forward to a few days off. We have the occupational therapist out next Friday with the surveyor to plan the bathroom refit. Another one that has been cancelled already and rebooked. I wonder if they did it to get put through the next financial year.

Catch you lot tomorrow at some point, we are out first thing so might be later on x


----------



## freesia

Well, i rang Abbott today about the sensor. After going through everything they are sending me the replacement. I should think so too!!! Yesterday and today it was consistently reading a minimum of +10 compared to the fingerprick!! My TIR has gone from 98-100% daily to 1%!!!!!
My three things to be grateful for
1. My family
2. My close friends
3. A glass of wine on a Friday night.


Welcome to the thread @GRIFFINLONEWALKER, your dog is lovely.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Griffin.

Good morning 16.2 
still high but its coming down slowly hoping a few more days and I'll be where it needs to be rudley awoken by the furball dropping her ball in my face her way of saying she wants to go out and chase squirrels in the park so I guess I'm getting dressed and going out to check some pee-mails  with my side kick I love being a pawrent
thanks for the welcomes from one and all think I've finally found a place where I can be heard valued and I have no problem at all with you laughing along with me and the stupid things my brain often makes me do Im good with that
Have a great Saturday y'all
Griff


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9 which is good

Nothing planned for today. I must admit that I am getting a bit bored at times.

I am refocussing my efforts on getting my Cholesterol down. Swapped butter out for Bertolini margerine, added plant sterol supplements, added Allicin supplements, added psyllium husk supplements, increased exercise, no idea if it will actually improve things. Time will tell.

Anyone found a successful means of reducing Cholesterol?

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lanny

06:07 BS 5.2!  I only went & got a House Special!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

THAT was worth getting up for!  The CCOOOLLLLLDDDDD hit me going to the little girls room & lay shivering in the bed afterwards for ages trying to get back to sleep but, thrown in the towel, put on the heater & semi vertical in bed now as I post this! Stomach is starting to wake up too so, might as well test & it’s a LOVELY surprise!

At last Tresiba is there where I need it! Not that there wasn’t any more high numbers at the tail end of yesterday as I started reducing NR for lunch & dinner: reduced both a bit too much; didn’t correct after lunch & just reduced a bit less for dinner with BS 10.7 & finished up with an even higher 13.7 which I DID correct after dinner before going to bed! So, I ended up overall with a higher BS average than the day before BUT, on a lot less NR despite the corrections because, in hindsight, I overdid NR for the protein bar breakfast which sent me too low! 

I’m feeling a bit better now too & spent yesterday re watching Game of Thrones yesterday on Now TV until the end of my subscription this month until 14/04/22 as I saw the trailer for the new GOT prequel for later this year in August The House of The Dragon set 200 years before GOT when the Targaryen‘s first conquered Westeros!

AND next week is The US Masters Golf which I’ve decided, although I MAY cave in on, not to buy the Sports monthly pass at £33.99 to watch it as money is a bit tight at the moment! So, this year it coincides with the Easter weekend & I’ll watch the highlights of days 1 & 2 that are on the BBC & live coverage for days 3 & 4! 

The latter half of yesterday:-


----------



## Lanny

Oohhh! My memory: once the mighty fortress of my youth; now no longer! I forgot about the 15 after lunch which I cautiously reduced too much NR for after the problem bar breakfast sent me too low only 2 hours before!


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! 5.3 today, oh so tantalisingly close.

I can’t believe I’m up so early on a weekend. TBF, I can, I’m an insomniac. Watched the Horizon programme on Thursday night with Dr  Michael Mosley about how to help with the nation’s chronic sleeplessness. Can anyone tell me what happened at the end as I fell asleep!  Ah well, it means I can hopefully catch a nice sunrise.

Busy day today, first I need to make a loaf of bread, sun dried tomato and some sort of dried spicy sausage. Then two steak and ale pies, the filling was made yesterday so it’s nice and cold to go into the pastry. No soggy bottoms in our house! One of the pies is for my eldest daughter and her family, as it’s lambing time, mealtimes are all over the place and quite often not too nutritious. We’re nipping up later as it’s daughter’s birthday tomorrow and so we’re dropping off pressies and a card. It’ll be a flying visit no doubt, as they’ll more than likely have their hands full ( or inside a ewe!)  At least I know they’ll have a delicious tea tonight.  The bread is also for them too, as well as a gingerbread I made the other day, which is now lovely and sticky. After our visit we’re going for a walk in the countryside. I’ve had a practice the last couple of days and I’m only coughing 99% of the time I’m in the fresh air! Well it’s ONLY been three weeks!

Have a superb Saturday all. 

I’d like to wish @Grannylorraine and @ColinUK all the best for the half marathon tomorrow, I’m sort of thinking you won’t have time for logging on in the morning. Whatever happens, walking, running, finishing, not finishing, you’re still heroes in my eyes. I couldn’t even run for a bus! Give it your all.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 06:07 BS 5.2!  I only went & got a House Special!
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> THAT was worth getting up for!  The CCOOOLLLLLDDDDD hit me going to the little girls room & lay shivering in the bed afterwards for ages trying to get back to sleep but, thrown in the towel, put on the heater & semi vertical in bed now as I post this! Stomach is starting to wake up too so, might as well test & it’s a LOVELY surprise!
> 
> At last Tresiba is there where I need it! Not that there wasn’t any more high numbers at the tail end of yesterday as I started reducing NR for lunch & dinner: reduced both a bit too much; didn’t correct after lunch & just reduced a bit less for dinner with BS 10.7 & finished up with an even higher 13.7 which I DID correct after dinner before going to bed! So, I ended up overall with a higher BS average than the day before BUT, on a lot less NR despite the corrections because, in hindsight, I overdid NR for the protein bar breakfast which sent me too low!
> 
> I’m feeling a bit better now too & spent yesterday re watching Game of Thrones yesterday on Now TV until the end of my subscription this month until 14/04/22 as I saw the trailer for the new GOT prequel for later this year in August The House of The Dragon set 200 years before GOT when the Targaryen‘s first conquered Westeros!
> 
> AND next week is The US Masters Golf which I’ve decided, although I MAY cave in on, not to buy the Sports monthly pass at £33.99 to watch it as money is a bit tight at the moment! So, this year it coincides with the Easter weekend & I’ll watch the highlights of days 1 & 2 that are on the BBC & live coverage for days 3 & 4!
> 
> The latter half of yesterday:-
> 
> View attachment 20463


Well done Lanny.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 4.9 which is good
> 
> Nothing planned for today. I must admit that I am getting a bit bored at times.
> 
> I am refocussing my efforts on getting my Cholesterol down. Swapped butter out for Bertolini margerine, added plant sterol supplements, added Allicin supplements, added psyllium husk supplements, increased exercise, no idea if it will actually improve things. Time will tell.
> 
> Anyone found a successful means of reducing Cholesterol?
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


What are your cholesterol numbers @Gwynn? Do you know your HDL and LDL breakdowns? My cholesterol overall number is always high, 6ish usually. But my HDH ( good cholesterol) is high, which is good. So I’m quite happy with it.
It seems to me you’re doing everything you can, walking, eating well, lost weight, not sure if you’re a smoker but that can raise your cholesterol as can too much salt. I would say save your money and don’t buy the Benecol products, if you read the literature it doesn’t bring it down all that much. Worrying can also affect your heart health, it can narrow your arteries, so if you can, and as a worry wart myself I know it’s not easy, try not to let it bother you too much. Some folks can be predisposed to higher cholesterol.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.0? Here we go again...

I’m picking my girlies up from kennels today - hopefully they’ll be excited to see me. Gwen usually bounces up my nose while Bloden cuddles my knee-caps...then it’s straight down the beach for a very long walk. I’ll be thinking of you @Grannylorraine and @ColinUK, raising money for good causes.  Heeheehaahaahawhaw @GRIFFINLONEWALKER, you’re funny.


----------



## Lucyr

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 4.9 which is good
> 
> Nothing planned for today. I must admit that I am getting a bit bored at times.
> 
> I am refocussing my efforts on getting my Cholesterol down. Swapped butter out for Bertolini margerine, added plant sterol supplements, added Allicin supplements, added psyllium husk supplements, increased exercise, no idea if it will actually improve things. Time will tell.
> 
> Anyone found a successful means of reducing Cholesterol?
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Spoke to consultant about cholesterol this week, he said the cholesterol spread and drinks, fish, exercise, and veg/lentils/pulses/oats were worth trying


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all! 5'4. I accidentally pulled the needle out too quick this morning and I am pretty sure I didn't get my full dose of basal. But I can't know exactly how much went in so won't risk taking more, let's hope my BG behaves today!

This Saturday feels like Monday as I just had 2 lovely days off. Went to a student production of the musical "Into the woods" which was a nice plan, though I was sitting next to the music band and struggled to hear the lyrics. Then yesterday I went in a ferry and have a long walk in a place with stunning views. 

Have a nice weekend folks


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg 

Cholesterol 5.9
Triglycerides 1
HDL  1.78
LDL 3.66
Series Cholesterol/HDL ratio 3.3
Non HDL 4.12

Do these look ok. Anything I should be conccerned about ?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
5.9 today after pasta, garlic bread, pizza, zabaglione. 
And thank you all for your support for the Half tomorrow!


----------



## Lucyr

14.8 and feeling awful still, covid has still got me wiped out so far. Have heard that my “non refundable” travel tickets to go on holiday this weekend are being refunded though


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

went to opticians & ordered varifocals yesterday (2 week wait)

I have some expense’s / admin to catch up on this weekend 
have a great weekend everybody


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> @eggyg
> 
> Cholesterol 5.9
> Triglycerides 1
> HDL  1.78
> LDL 3.66
> Series Cholesterol/HDL ratio 3.3
> Non HDL 4.12
> 
> Do these look ok. Anything I should be conccerned about ?


I believe HDL should be around 1.4. LDL under 3, yours is just slightly over. What does your GP say? Are you on statins? If you’ve tried everything else maybe statins are the only way forward. Mr Eggy, complex chronic heart condition, takes statins, his total cholesterol is under 4 but he hates being on them, they affect the muscles in his legs and they “ die” on him when we’re out walking long distance or up fells, but after six heart attacks he needs all the help he can get! He eats healthy ( we’ve cut down on red meat and eat more fish now)  has never smoked, exercises regularly. He tries not to overthink things, (I do that for him) as worrying definitely doesn’t help. Keep doing what you’re  doing, it seems to be working so far.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Looks like thick fleece will be needed today. Can’t believe I was riding in shirt sleeves last week.
Congratulations on the HS, @Lanny .


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg thanks for that. I will carry on and see if the changes I have made will make a difference. But I have to wait until June for the next blood tests.

Oh, and the doctor/nurse was none too worried


----------



## SueEK

8.9 today hmmm!!  Hubby on the up thankfully.  Blooming freezing here.  Have a good day all x
@Lanny great to see your HS x
@Grannylorraine and @ColinUK wishing you both the best of luck tomorrow,  no matter how it goes we are very proud of you and I’m sure you’ll both smash it xxx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. New sensor showing 10.7, finger prick 6.4. Hmmmm quite a gap, hopefully its just the sensor still bedding in as its only been 14 hours. At least the alarms work this time, it woke me up 4x in the night saying i was high when i was only in the 9s!!
@Lanny congrats on the HS
@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine good luck for tomorrow. You'll both smash it. I'm really proud of you both.
Have a good day everybody.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks.
5.6 for me this morning but needed 1 JB at 5am to get me there.... I say 5am.... that is when I scanned and saw 3.7 and a thought drifted through my mind that I should reach across to the bedside table and grab a JB .... but before I was able to action it, I had dropped back off to sleep.   It was an hour later when I woke again on 3.5 that I actually got the JB and ate it. That is the problem with Libre....far too easy to scan and not really fully wake up..... especially when it is under my pillow. I am not unduly worried about it and I didn't feel headachy or anything when I got up so likely nearer 4 since Libre usually reads a bit lower than BG for me and my body did at least give me a nudge to say I was getting low and needed to to scan so my awareness is still pretty good but it put a naughty red mark on my graph for an hour. TIR is back up to 94% for the past 7 days this morning though so I am not too upset.

Congrats to @Lanny on your House Special today and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your April Fool inspired HS yesterday.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Maybe I need an alarm clock like yours! Hard to ignore and go back to sleep when a ball is being dropped in/on your face! Good to see your levels are down a bit today. Hope you and Piper enjoyed your walk. She looks adorable and clearly worships you.... You can see it in her eyes in that first photo.

@Lucyr Hope you start to feel better soon. 

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine Wishing you a tail wind for tomorrow to help get you over the finish line. I am sure the atmosphere will be great and you will have a wonderful time even if it is a bit daunting before hand. I am sure you will both smash it! Good luck!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Trip to Sainsbury's will be today's excitement.

May well watch some snooker this evening and some music making will fit in somewhere.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Griffin.

Sugars down another 2 from 17. To 15. It's heading in the right direction in other news lost the furby for 15 mins stood there shouting whistling and doing the where hell has she got too dance. I hear a muffled bark and hear the bushes rustling and I find this!, head in a tree looking at the baby ducks took another five minutes and a half a treat to get her back!, 
Today's tics are interesting! I'm shouting hedgehogs have feelings I've stashed mobile in the deep freeze and I've just tried to smash my beans into my ear!, 
The clowns driving the bus today that's fir sure....


----------



## janw

6.0 this morning, not sure how that came about with having a Galaxy (lighter) hot choc with real dairy squirty cream at bedtime, but I'll take it.
Changed the bedding last night and found the mattress cover starting to disintegrate - suddenly realised it has to be 20 years or so old - no surprise there then. Went to check with son on the mattress he got from Ikea, they haven't got that one in king size, but another one is almost identical (and as cheap!) so have that on order for collection this evening. I will also change to using the new mattress topper I bought a while back - start afresh all round.
Might be going to my friend's cake sale (not even going to look!), raffle, meat raffle and whatever else she has going on this afternoon, daughter wants to go too with the princess - as long as the weather stays decent. It is very cold and rain is forecast so we shall see.  
Not the weekend I was expecting, but at least I can't say it is boring! 
Have a good weekend all


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 today, feeling a bit better today, first of all no work and secondary my docs prescribed something to help me sleep and for the first time in ages I woke up feeling resfreshed.

thank you all for your good wishes for tomorrow, plan is to try to meet up with Colin at somepoint If we can.  

@Lanny - congratulations on your HS


----------



## Elenka_HM

Grannylorraine said:


> thank you all for your good wishes for tomorrow, plan is to try to meet up with Colin at somepoint If we can.


Good luck to both of you, and if you do meet up make sure to take a picture for us at the forum!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Good morning folks.
> 5.6 for me this morning but needed 1 JB at 5am to get me there.... I say 5am.... that is when I scanned and saw 3.7 and a thought drifted through my mind that I should reach across to the bedside table and grab a JB .... but before I was able to action it, I had dropped back off to sleep.   It was an hour later when I woke again on 3.5 that I actually got the JB and ate it. That is the problem with Libre....far too easy to scan and not really fully wake up..... especially when it is under my pillow. I am not unduly worried about it and I didn't feel headachy or anything when I got up so likely nearer 4 since Libre usually reads a bit lower than BG for me and my body did at least give me a nudge to say I was getting low and needed to to scan so my awareness is still pretty good but it put a naughty red mark on my graph for an hour. TIR is back up to 94% for the past 7 days this morning though so I am not too upset.
> 
> Congrats to @Lanny on your House Special today and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your April Fool inspired HS yesterday.
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Maybe I need an alarm clock like yours! Hard to ignore and go back to sleep when a ball is being dropped in/on your face! Good to see your levels are down a bit today. Hope you and Piper enjoyed your walk. She looks adorable and clearly worships you.... You can see it in her eyes in that first photo.
> 
> @Lucyr Hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine Wishing you a tail wind for tomorrow to help get you over the finish line. I am sure the atmosphere will be great and you will have a wonderful time even if it is a bit daunting before hand. I am sure you will both smash it! Good luck!


Tail wind guaranteed if I have beans at breakfast!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Tail wind guaranteed if I have beans at breakfast!


Note to @Grannylorraine.... run faster than Colin


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8. A bit high given yesterday's strictly keto consumption. 
May be it was the exciting day cutting down a 40ft tree with 2 friends, average age for the 3 being 72... We missed the electricity cables but, needless to say, it got stuck over the track, hanging itself up on a gnarled old thorn. After 2 hours pulling it with the Jeep, skewing sideways towards the steep valley below, whilst Edwin anxiously pruned bits off and Libby contributing excited twittering, we managed to dislodge it. The bottom 15 ft is too big for our modest chain saw so at the moment its a track side feature...
Or it could have been the rat I surprised in the mare's box at 4.30...However have found a man to take the remaining seriously thick trees down in return for the wood and the rat man cometh tomorrow with a pack of terriers so maybe Monday will see something nearer an HS. 
No foal yet but definite bag increase and shape change altho' has not yet developed what is known amongst the cognoscenti as "floppy Fanny". Fingers crossed. None of us object to getting up for frequent pees but putting on outdoor gear every time to check a mare is a bit tiring. Don't recall being this stressed when I had a dozen of them  - perhaps its an age thing.

Good luck @ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine  - know you will go the distance - pair of mega stars.


----------



## Griffin.

Forgot my gratitude list so here goes
1)warm socks
2}ducks butt's when they dive under water
3)you guys for helping me and being so welcoming
I'd also like to say please don't hesitate to ask me any questions around my tourettes I'm happy to share 
 its a funny old disorder at the best of times!!


----------



## rebrascora

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Forgot my gratitude list so here goes
> 1)warm socks
> 2}ducks butt's when they dive under water
> 3)you guys for helping me and being so welcoming
> I'd also like to say please don't hesitate to ask me any questions around my tourettes I'm happy to share
> its a funny old disorder at the best of times!!


I'm so pleased that you have joined us here and I love that you feel sufficiently comfortable to slot straight in with us and share stuff. We are all a bit oddball in our own different ways, so one more just adds to the party! Variety is the spice of life as they say.
Not sure if you are one for puzzles but it is almost obligatory to do Wordle here on this thread, so if you haven't yet discovered Wordle have a go.... https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle...... and if you are into music in a big way, you might want to try Heardle....https://www.heardle.app/  Feel free to announce and gloat over any major triumphs but be prepared to be trumped as there is usually someone here who went one better to steal your glory! .... 
..... I got Wordle in 3 today which made me rather chuffed.... forgot to mention it earlier


----------



## Lucyr

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Forgot my gratitude list so here goes
> 1)warm socks
> 2}ducks butt's when they dive under water
> 3)you guys for helping me and being so welcoming
> I'd also like to say please don't hesitate to ask me any questions around my tourettes I'm happy to share
> its a funny old disorder at the best of times!!


My dad has Tourette’s (physical and verbal) and I have physical tics but not verbal, so any lack of questions from me is just that it’s normal to me and am familiar with how strange Tourette’s can be at times.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.6 today.

Looks like eating a teeny bit of carbs per day is definitely paying off.  Yesterday evening I made Gigantes for my husband and it smelled so wonderful I sneaked a very small portion.  Gigantes (well my version) is made with huge butterbeans in a tomato and garlic and oregano sauce and plenty of olive oil.  I think I had about six of them and a small amount of the sauce - the first for years and years. My levels went from 5.6 to 6.7 and then returned back to 5.6 and stayed there.  5.6 seems to be my current stable level that my body wants to stick at.  Last year it was mostly 6 - ish so I am quite pleased.


----------



## Elenka_HM

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Forgot my gratitude list so here goes
> 1)warm socks
> 2}ducks butt's when they dive under water
> 3)you guys for helping me and being so welcoming
> I'd also like to say please don't hesitate to ask me any questions around my tourettes I'm happy to share
> its a funny old disorder at the best of times!!


I like the gratitude list idea! I wrote 3 things a day in a notebook for a while but now I only write when something pops to my mind. 

Today I am grateful for:

1) The nice place I discovered (well, my friend showed me) yesterday.
2)The flowers outside. 
3)My manager just gave me the evening off!


----------



## Griffin.

rebrascora said:


> I'm so pleased that you have joined us here and I love that you feel sufficiently comfortable to slot straight in with us and share stuff. We are all a bit oddball in our own different ways, so one more just adds to the party! Variety is the spice of life as they say.
> Not sure if you are one for puzzles but it is almost obligatory to do Wordle here on this thread, so if you haven't yet discovered Wordle have a go.... https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle...... and if you are into music in a big way, you might want to try Heardle....https://www.heardle.app/  Feel free to announce and gloat over any major triumphs but be prepared to be trumped as there is usually someone here who went one better to steal your glory! ....
> ..... I got Wordle in 3 today which made me rather chuffed.... forgot to mention it earlier


I just got the heardle for today in 1 second.......... wordle is my nemesis! Drives me to utter words that would make a hardened Dock worker blush!! Music is a massive part of my life I have over 350 records and I'm close to 270 cds it ranges from speed metal to classical and everything in between one of the only times I stop ticking and am completely calm is when I'm listening to very fast trash metal the louder the more discordant the better!


----------



## Lanny

BIG smugness alert! 

Finally had a wee breakfast of sorts after getting up earlier, earlier than expected, & DP rise of more or the usual 1mmol/hour, good indicator there, & wasn’t really hungry so, just a couple of the tiny Fibre one cakes, salted caramel & chocolate fudge brownie, for breakfast & gave it an admittedly extra bolus for being naughty, & sweet, of 40 NR! Then, tested afterwards for 8.1! Then, fell asleep to wake up just after active NR about 13:30 ish BS 5.3!  PERFECT! On 2 counts:- 1 it’s more or less exactly where I started at & 2 it sure makes my Today report on mySugr app look WONDERFUL!

After ALL that agro; I can’t help it but, CROW & feel very SMUG! 

Aww! If only EVERY day could look like THIS:-


----------



## Lanny

Now, I feel a bit anticlimactic announcing that I’m STILL not hungry & STILL feel tired as my right ear is still bugging me, a bit less but, still there so, I’m going back to bed & try for some more sleep knowing that my basal will hold me steady now!  & A Stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! I DID put in 90 Tresiba again upon waking: just forgot to put it in the entry; will do it now!


----------



## Lanny

Done! AND just remembered pills so, take those as well! THAT’s what you get for crowing & being smug: get egg on my face for forgetting things!


----------



## Leadinglights

janw said:


> 6.0 this morning, not sure how that came about with having a Galaxy (lighter) hot choc with real dairy squirty cream at bedtime, but I'll take it.
> Changed the bedding last night and found the mattress cover starting to disintegrate - suddenly realised it has to be 20 years or so old - no surprise there then. Went to check with son on the mattress he got from Ikea, they haven't got that one in king size, but another one is almost identical (and as cheap!) so have that on order for collection this evening. I will also change to using the new mattress topper I bought a while back - start afresh all round.
> Might be going to my friend's cake sale (not even going to look!), raffle, meat raffle and whatever else she has going on this afternoon, daughter wants to go too with the princess - as long as the weather stays decent. It is very cold and rain is forecast so we shall see.
> Not the weekend I was expecting, but at least I can't say it is boring!
> Have a good weekend all


I always recall Gloria Hunniford saying the two most important things are a comfortable bed and comfortable shoes as you spend your life in one or the other.
We have a memory foam mattress and what a difference it made to sleeping well.


----------



## freesia

My three gratitudes today
1. Quiet
2. Coffee
3. A good book


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> I always recall Gloria Hunniford saying the two most important things are a comfortable bed and comfortable shoes as you spend your life in one or the other.
> We have a memory foam mattress and what a difference it made to sleeping well.


Going to add comfortable knickers to that list too


----------



## janw

Leadinglights said:


> I always recall Gloria Hunniford saying the two most important things are a comfortable bed and comfortable shoes as you spend your life in one or the other.
> We have a memory foam mattress and what a difference it made to sleeping well.


Yes the old (and new) mattress toppers are memory foam and they are totally bliss. This old mattress is a firm one (firm going on hard!), whereas the new one has springs but a memory foam top. I tried laying on my son's one and it was fabulous - so I am looking forward to collecting my one later. Might have to delay swapping them over until tomorrow as will need to get dinner done, but waiting an extra day is bearable.
As for comfortable shoes - oh yes - found some colourful "elastic" ones last year (my friends were after buying them too, wanting to know where I got them - good old Amazon, my first time buying shoes online) and they are heaven to wear all day (I bought a second pair - might get more this year too), so I totally agree with Gloria.


----------



## Pattidevans

Oops... forgot to post.

4.2 this morning with a flat line all night.

Unfortunately "the little cafe that serves delicious foods" let me down at lunchtime yesterday as the bread in my sandwich was really dry and stale.  My friend and I were the only 2 in there and the waitress was conspicuous only by her absence.  So I ate the bacon, chicken and avocado filling before I could complain.  At least I wasn't charged for it, so went elsewhere and had a lovely big mug of double chocolate with extra choc  chips to make up for the carbs I had bolussed for the bread.

@Lanny, well done on the HS.

@colin and @Grannylorraine will be rooting for you tomorrow!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER thanks for another dollop of humour.


----------



## janw

rebrascora said:


> Going to add comfortable knickers to that list too


lol - with all the weight I've lost mine are too comfortable and slip down - no fun oiking them up in Asda, even with trousers on - though am thankful I have the trousers on, of course!!!


----------



## Griffin.

After lunch reading 18 not where I want it to be had to go adult for a few hours had a gallon of flat white so that's the culprit, I threw a pack of six eggs into the air and yelled go free I also tried to lick the easter  egg stand I'm glad the local aldi knows me well the clowns In the driving seat and he's strapped in. I'm also shouting ducks butt's rather loudly thinking I'll have to wander over the duck pond with the hellhound and get my flll of fluffy feathers and flappy feet


----------



## rebrascora

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> After lunch reading 18 not where I want it to be had to go adult for a few hours had a gallon of flat white so that's the culprit, I threw a pack of six eggs into the air and yelled go free I also tried to lick the easter  egg stand I'm glad the local aldi knows me well the clowns In the driving seat and he's strapped in. I'm also shouting ducks butt's rather loudly thinking I'll have to wander over the duck pond with the hellhound and get my flll of fluffy feathers and flappy feet


Do you have a name for your "clown" in the driving seat? Sounds like he's intent on wreaking mayhem today! 
I think it is really good that you can talk about it so openly as I am sure it will help us all to be a bit more understanding if/when we come across situations like you describe. Is there a best way to deal with it from a third party's perspective? Ie. Is it more helpful for people to engage with you when you are doing random things or is it more comfortable for you if people just ignore it or pretend it isn't happening. Obviously standing and staring is just outright rude but I would hate to think I was ignoring it if there was something I could do to help?


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 19.3 (here we go again with the stupid numbers)

Kiddos booster all done and back home...ahhh
Had a letter from a health centre and got all excited that it was the DSN referral but disappointed to see it was for the diabetes dietician one. At least it is a video appointment  Still to wait for the DSN one then.

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine You will both smash it tomorrow! I'm totally demanding a pic of you both if you meet up 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER omg hellhound is such a character it seems 

ADDON
Welp I forgot to hit send earlier.
Been for a nap (4 hours ) and 2nd waking is 21.8 
I'm totally laughing @rebrascora for trying to drag everyone into wordle...ITS A TRAP DONT DO IT  (got it in 4 btw )

I watch a lassie on youtube/twitch with tourettes and the amount of times twitch has banned her from the platform for breaking terms of service with what comes out with tics has actually bought around so much more awareness about the condition. I think now she gets a free pass from bans as she obviously has no control over it.
She's done a lot of interviews and podcasts to try and educate folks and I hope that it, like it has done for me, gets folk away from the stereotype of "just shouts swear words" to what the reality can be and to understand that everyone with the condition is different too.
So griff, when I laugh or comment it truly is, like I said yesterday, laughing with you and not at you.
Please do tell me if I ever cross a line that makes you question my intent as I would never want to make you feel uncomfortable in somewhere you feel at home <3

Right off to find a wild coffee in the kitchen, its been too long since the last one


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> I'm totally laughing @rebrascora for trying to drag everyone into wordle...ITS A TRAP DONT DO IT  (got it in 4 btw )


Don't blame me.... @ColinUK started it!!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> I'm so pleased that you have joined us here and I love that you feel sufficiently comfortable to slot straight in with us and share stuff. We are all a bit oddball in our own different ways, so one more just adds to the party! Variety is the spice of life as they say.
> Not sure if you are one for puzzles but it is almost obligatory to do Wordle here on this thread, so if you haven't yet discovered Wordle have a go.... https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle...... and if you are into music in a big way, you might want to try Heardle....https://www.heardle.app/  Feel free to announce and gloat over any major triumphs but be prepared to be trumped as there is usually someone here who went one better to steal your glory! ....
> ..... I got Wordle in 3 today which made me rather chuffed.... forgot to mention it earlier


I got in three too. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!


----------



## eggyg

My three gratefuls today.
1. Feel better than I’ve felt for three weeks. Have only coughed 87 times! 
2. I’ve made the most delicious cauliflower cheese soup. 
3. At last we’ve hunted down Hovis Granary Flour after trying Tesco, Asda and Sainsbury’s. In Morrisons of all places. We walked there, 5 miles. “ Eeh, it were a reet long way to go for a Hovis”.


----------



## freesia

I managed Wordle in 4 today. Heardle yesterday was in 1, totally failed it today.

Well, i put the new sensor on at teatime yesterday. So far its not great. Its showing i'm in the 11s and 12s when finger prick shows its 6s and 7s. If it keeps up like this tomorrow, it will be another call to Abbott. (Hopefully now i've threatened that it might settle down? Fingers crossed).
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER i know nothing really about tourettes so as @rebrascora has said, please let us know how best we can support or respond.


----------



## Griffin.

Just back from duck butt watching with the furhead Im super touched by the comments to be honest I think I've been looking for a safe space I look at my tourettes with a lot of humour and I'm me there's not much anyone can do apart from ducking when I'm having a hard day and I can't surpress the tics it's a big part of me so I think I'm so open and honest about it because it helps me me sharing my misadventures is a way of release  please laugh away I do its super OK I'm glad I can brighten someones day you've helped me so much to get back on the wagon so to speak! so it's a symbiotic thing..... 
And here's a another hole with the same hellhound doing her thing I'm off to go face first into some food 
Peace x


----------



## Griffin.

Yeah I know i forgot the picture!!


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Don't blame me.... @ColinUK started it!!


Yeah and I don’t even do it anymore! It’s like so March 2022 so move with the times!


----------



## ColinUK

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Just back from duck butt watching with the furhead Im super touched by the comments to be honest I think I've been looking for a safe space I look at my tourettes with a lot of humour and I'm me there's not much anyone can do apart from ducking when I'm having a hard day and I can't surpress the tics it's a big part of me so I think I'm so open and honest about it because it helps me me sharing my misadventures is a way of release  please laugh away I do its super OK I'm glad I can brighten someones day you've helped me so much to get back on the wagon so to speak! so it's a symbiotic thing.....
> And here's a another hole with the same hellhound doing her thing I'm off to go face first into some food
> Peace x


There’s lots of us who’ve found that this is a safe space to be open about an awful lot of things way beyond just the diabetes. 
You don’t have to censor yourself here that’s for sure. 
For me it’s one of the most amazing access supportive places I’ve found. And I’m very grateful that I did.


----------



## Lanny

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Just back from duck butt watching with the furhead Im super touched by the comments to be honest I think I've been looking for a safe space I look at my tourettes with a lot of humour and I'm me there's not much anyone can do apart from ducking when I'm having a hard day and I can't surpress the tics it's a big part of me so I think I'm so open and honest about it because it helps me me sharing my misadventures is a way of release  please laugh away I do its super OK I'm glad I can brighten someones day you've helped me so much to get back on the wagon so to speak! so it's a symbiotic thing.....
> And here's a another hole with the same hellhound doing her thing I'm off to go face first into some food
> Peace x


An Ah Hah! emoji! I have to admit I was puzzled, Scratching Head emoji, by your posts & Tourette’s never occurred to me!  Other than the term & a vague idea of people uncontrollably swearing I don’t know much about it either! BUT, the spectrum of members here is SO wide, NOT just about diabetes, that I’m learning things from members’ posts that cover a wider range of stuff OTHER than just diabetes & like learning about new things!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 4.9 which is good
> 
> Nothing planned for today. I must admit that I am getting a bit bored at times.
> 
> I am refocussing my efforts on getting my Cholesterol down. Swapped butter out for Bertolini margerine, added plant sterol supplements, added Allicin supplements, added psyllium husk supplements, increased exercise, no idea if it will actually improve things. Time will tell.
> 
> Anyone found a successful means of reducing Cholesterol?
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


I was diagnosed with early stage fatty liver disease at the same time as my diabetes in January 2019.
My blood pressure and cholesterol levels were high.
I changed to a high fat very low carb way of eating aka keto.
My version involved making the sort of foods I never ate before but using a lot of fibre to achieve that.
So I have been eating vast amounts of psyllium husk and oat fibre and bamboo fibre and using almond flour/ground almonds and coconut flour and vital wheat gluten and flax seeds and chia seeds ever since. But not as supplements - as ingredients to make cakes and bread and pasta and pastry and custards.  I have also been eating a lot of gelatine and red meat and plenty of lettuce and cucumber and cauliflower and radishes and celery. I use cranberries quite a bit in moderate amounts. Oh and tons of eggs and cream. There are two of us in the house and I buy at least fifteen eggs a week and sometimes 21 eggs and we use them all.

Within three months of eating this way my blood tests were showing normal for cholesterol with my good cholesterol raised and bad cholesterol dropped and the fatty liver was sorted.  My blood pressure had improved but it took a couple more months before I could stop with my beta blockers and just keep them for coping with my social anxiety.


I wouldn't urge anyone to stuff themselves with eggs etc etc but it worked for me.
This was our afternoon tea and my blood sugars didn't go higher than 5.5 all afternoon after eating three scones with jam and cream and before bed it is down to 4.9 after my nightly peppermint tea. I used my usual low carb ingredients to make the scones and the jam was strawberries and cranberries and a tad of gelatine with some erythritol.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.9 happy with that.

My daughter came on a surprise visit yesterday and we had a great time. A full house full of laughter, food, play (with they 3yr old daughter). Sadly she was very worked up about affording to live going forwards. Who isn't. 

They brought some fresh rhubarb with them. Fresh from their allotment. I will have to try to work out how to make a rhubarb crumble today. Do I use digestive biscuits in the topping or make them from scratch with flour and butter and the dreaded sugar. Hmmm. Not sure right now.

Good luck those doing running today.

Did a major update to the App yesterday. Kept me very busy (when the family were not here). Glad I did it. I increased the med and supplement notifications/reminders on the home page to 20 each. It required a lot of messing about with shapes and code which I find very absorbing.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 4.9 happy with that.
> 
> My daughter came on a surprise visit yesterday and we had a great time. A full house full of laughter, food, play (with they 3yr old daughter). Sadly she was very worked up about affording to live going forwards. Who isn't.
> 
> They brought some fresh rhubarb with them. Fresh from their allotment. I will have to try to work out how to make a rhubarb crumble today. Do I use digestive biscuits in the topping or make them from scratch with flour and butter and the dreaded sugar. Hmmm. Not sure right now.
> 
> Good luck those doing running today.
> 
> Did a major update to the App yesterday. Kept me very busy (when the family were not here). Glad I did it. I increased the med and supplement notifications/reminders on the home page to 20 each. It required a lot of messing about with shapes and code which I find very absorbing.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


Make a crumble topping with butter, ground almonds, sweetener of choice, maybe oats in there too. 
Oh and add strawberries to the rhubarb. 

And send me a portion when it’s ready please!


----------



## Gwynn

Strawberries? Never thought of that. Thanks

If I manage to work it out I will post a picture


----------



## ColinUK

I’m still in bed. Alarm set for 7am which gives me 90 minutes to get ready and wander down to Charing Cross where I’m meeting @Grannylorraine for 8:30. 
Our start time is 10:15 (we’re in the same start wave). 

BG this morning 6.0

The electrician came yesterday to finish off what he couldn’t finish the other day. Left him here for a couple of hours and returned when he said he was tidying up and all done. First words out of his mouth when I got back were “I’ll have to come back during the week to finish off….”  
It’s a two day job which has been ongoing now since September. But he’s charming so it’s hard to get annoyed with him really. 

Anyway… I’m going to shower, shave etc (thinking a shave might cut my wind resistance down and give me 1/1000th of a second time boost) and get ready after checking my kit for the umpteenth time. 

Looks like the day is set fair with 12 degrees high, no rain and a gentle breeze in London so hopefully wherever you are you have an equally lovely spring day and you enjoy it. 

Cx


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Strawberries? Never thought of that. Thanks
> 
> If I manage to work it out I will post a picture


Rhubarb and strawberry is a classic combo and it’s delicious.

Just make sure the fat content in the topping is high enough otherwise it doesn’t crisp up. 
Sometimes I bake the topping on a baking sheet and then add it to the fruit (already baked but under parchment) and give it an extra blast in the oven to bring the whole thing together. 

Lots of R & S low carb crumble recipes on Mr Google 



			low carb strawberry rhubarb crumble - Google Search


----------



## TinaD

A distinctly chilly "Good Morning" from West Wales. The best thing I can say about the 6 a.m. stable check is that it wasn't noticeably any colder than the one at 3 a.m. Result the same - a sleepy whicker, half shut eyes, and the feeling I was being asked if I suffered from insomnia. Oh well, doubtless it will arrive eventually. Dog not amused by early walk on crackling ground - he does prefer his comfort. Shot home like a rocket at the words "time for breakfast". I haven't had mine yet but BG was 5.8 at 0600. Pity about the diabetes as it would be a prime day for porridge. 

Extra good luck to @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine - have a super day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

10 this morning, but I did eat loads of carbs yesterday.  Leaving home soon to get the train, then meet @ColinUK before we run.

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Gwynn

I just noticed that my new power smart meter display IS showing an increased price in its 'usage now display' (I think).

Quite depressing if what I see is true.

Still, gotta do that rhubarb crumble anyway.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today

@Gwynn its quite shocking quite how much energy prices have risen to, on a positive at least your aware what your spending with your smart meter as your using the energy.
some people will keep using energy without the realisation of the huge cost until the bills arrive.

good luck @Grannylorraine & @ColinUK with to days run 

I caught up and submitted the outstanding expenses claims to my employer yesterday.
household tasks like hoovering house & car clearing out & cleaning the car (car needs doing badly)

Have a great day everybody, wherever you are & whatever your doing


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

The top of the shed was white when I got up but the sun’s shining. The dogs were bouncing off the kitchen walls when I went downstairs, so I think they’ve forgiven me for the stint in kennels. They loooove cold, wet grass for some reason. Right, off down the beach...good luck runners @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine!


----------



## rebrascora

Happy with a 6.8 this morning. 
Nearly had a fail with Wordle..... took me all 6 tries (my first 6) after getting 0 letters with my first 2 attempts. Poor effort!

Blooming Heck! You guys are keen!!.... meeting at 8.30am for a 10.15am start! Hope it all goes well and you both have a great time.


----------



## Moon.Star8

Lovely lie in this morning and just woke up to a reading of 6:3!! 
Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Moon.Star8

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I was diagnosed with early stage fatty liver disease at the same time as my diabetes in January 2019.
> My blood pressure and cholesterol levels were high.
> I changed to a high fat very low carb way of eating aka keto.
> My version involved making the sort of foods I never ate before but using a lot of fibre to achieve that.
> So I have been eating vast amounts of psyllium husk and oat fibre and bamboo fibre and using almond flour/ground almonds and coconut flour and vital wheat gluten and flax seeds and chia seeds ever since. But not as supplements - as ingredients to make cakes and bread and pasta and pastry and custards.  I have also been eating a lot of gelatine and red meat and plenty of lettuce and cucumber and cauliflower and radishes and celery. I use cranberries quite a bit in moderate amounts. Oh and tons of eggs and cream. There are two of us in the house and I buy at least fifteen eggs a week and sometimes 21 eggs and we use them all.
> 
> Within three months of eating this way my blood tests were showing normal for cholesterol with my good cholesterol raised and bad cholesterol dropped and the fatty liver was sorted.  My blood pressure had improved but it took a couple more months before I could stop with my beta blockers and just keep them for coping with my social anxiety.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't urge anyone to stuff themselves with eggs etc etc but it worked for me.
> This was our afternoon tea and my blood sugars didn't go higher than 5.5 all afternoon after eating three scones with jam and cream and before bed it is down to 4.9 after my nightly peppermint tea. I used my usual low carb ingredients to make the scones and the jam was strawberries and cranberries and a tad of gelatine with some erythritol.
> View attachment 20477


They look amazing  do you have a recipe for the scones ? I have a my husbands birthday coming up and would love to make something that I know won’t spike me dessert wise


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Had planned to call in and see our son as we're going to be driving past his door today, but he rang last night to say he’s got Covid. Part of me is thinking, how very convenient, he won’t have to endure the Parental Inspection of his house and garden.


----------



## Griffin.

Urrgh 24.1!! 
Anyone else hear 2.00 pound coins clanging through their combi boilers? Ive hit a wall today so I'm slowing it down and just having a break from the normal thousand miles an hour pace i set my self have really bad brain fog not sure if it's diabetic or the clowns doing it's like walking around a vat of syrup all sticky and hard going I've gone to make a brew at least 5 times and end up doing other tasks instead. 
My three gratitudes for today 
Fresh brewed coffee 
 Cheese omlettes 
Zoomies I don't know where she gets the energy from I'm knackered just watching her run off the walls like a wall of death rider. 
Good luck and godspeed to you guys running the marathon today im sure you'll smash it.... I went for a run once but I came home after 5 mins because I forgot something..... I forgot I Was a 48 year old overwieght man who hates running and shouldn't be seen wearing lycra lol 
Have a great day gang


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m still in bed. Alarm set for 7am which gives me 90 minutes to get ready and wander down to Charing Cross where I’m meeting @Grannylorraine for 8:30.
> Our start time is 10:15 (we’re in the same start wave).
> 
> BG this morning 6.0
> 
> The electrician came yesterday to finish off what he couldn’t finish the other day. Left him here for a couple of hours and returned when he said he was tidying up and all done. First words out of his mouth when I got back were “I’ll have to come back during the week to finish off….”
> It’s a two day job which has been ongoing now since September. But he’s charming so it’s hard to get annoyed with him really.
> 
> Anyway… I’m going to shower, shave etc (thinking a shave might cut my wind resistance down and give me 1/1000th of a second time boost) and get ready after checking my kit for the umpteenth time.
> 
> Looks like the day is set fair with 12 degrees high, no rain and a gentle breeze in London so hopefully wherever you are you have an equally lovely spring day and you enjoy it.
> 
> Cx


Good luck, did you shave your legs too? Every little helps. Xx


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning all
> 
> 10 this morning, but I did eat loads of carbs yesterday.  Leaving home soon to get the train, then meet @ColinUK before we run.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.View attachment 20478


Good luck….on meeting Colin! Oh and the run.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me first thing this morning.
@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine good luck with the running today!

Dez


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Sensor 8.9, finger prick 5.6. Sensor still showing anying between +3 and +5. Its got another 24 hours to settle and then i'm ringing.

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine good luck on your run. Have a great day.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon folks! 5.4 at 8.15. 
I had a lie in but then got distracted. It’s eldest daughter’s birthday ( 38!) and I got caught up in the birthday messages pinging back and forward between her and her sisters. Then brekkie was ready and I’ve just opened my iPad. Wordle next. 

My three things to be grateful for today. 
1. I’ve a 38 year old  daughter and when I  look in the mirror I still look like a teenager! ( With my glasses off and in the dark). 
2. I’m having a self care day today ( I know all the lingo), bubbly bath, candles and my book. 
3. The sun is shining and I’ve a wash on which I’ll hang up later, before all my self care gubbins. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## Lanny

09:18 BS 6.6  Was borderline low ish with 6.4, 6.5 is my cut off line, before going to bed last night so, had a biscuit & I’m reasonably happy with my waking number although I MIGHT have been ok without it?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Go, go, go @ColinUK & @Grannylorraine


----------



## ColinUK




----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 20480


Gorgeous! Don’t have too much coffee, you’ll be needing the loo all the way round! Good luck to both of you. 
PS @ColinUK you didn’t have a very good shave! Or did you just mean your legs?


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Gorgeous! Don’t have too much coffee, you’ll be needing the loo all the way round! Good luck to both of you.
> PS @ColinUK you didn’t have a very good shave! Or did you just mean your legs?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 17.5

Brain like a sieve too here. I'm putting it down to not enough coffee in me yet. (work in progress)

Just had video chats with my brother and the family. New bubba is adorable and my other niece was on top form with her antics. She's my lil ray of sunshine. Can't be mad at early morning calls when she blows kisses 

Wordle in 5

Best of luck @Grannylorraine and @ColinUK, fab pic!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 4.9 happy with that.
> 
> My daughter came on a surprise visit yesterday and we had a great time. A full house full of laughter, food, play (with they 3yr old daughter). Sadly she was very worked up about affording to live going forwards. Who isn't.
> 
> They brought some fresh rhubarb with them. Fresh from their allotment. I will have to try to work out how to make a rhubarb crumble today. Do I use digestive biscuits in the topping or make them from scratch with flour and butter and the dreaded sugar. Hmmm. Not sure right now.
> 
> Good luck those doing running today.
> 
> Did a major update to the App yesterday. Kept me very busy (when the family were not here). Glad I did it. I increased the med and supplement notifications/reminders on the home page to 20 each. It required a lot of messing about with shapes and code which I find very absorbing.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


Not yet picked any rhubarb but I make a crumble topping with ground almonds, low sugar granola or oats, seeds, butter and a tiny bit of erythritol.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Not yet picked any rhubarb but I make a crumble topping with ground almonds, low sugar granola or oats, seeds, butter and a tiny bit of erythritol.


My rhubarb is still battling to break through the ton of horse manure I heaped onto it. It does love being fed! 
I like orange zest in with my stewed rhubarb. I have it with my morning yoghurt and seeds instead of berries rather than crumble. Must confess I need a little sweetener with rhubarb.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> My rhubarb is still battling to break through the ton of horse manure I heaped onto it. It does love being fed!
> I like orange zest in with my stewed rhubarb. I have it with my morning yoghurt and seeds instead of berries rather than crumble. Must confess I need a little sweetener with rhubarb.


We like ginger in ours. I must try orange but it does need some sweetener, I can't quite manage it without.


----------



## eggyg

We’ve picked some rhubarb and made crumble. The traditional way. Flour, butter, sugar and then usually brown sugar sprinkled on the top! We wasted it last year so hope to use it more this year. Only problem, as Barbara attests to, it does require sugar! 
Mr Eggy does make rhubarb and ginger chutney with it sometimes. He says he’s lovely, I don’t eat chutney as I can’t stand vinegar. I’ve tried making cake but it was a bit heavy, maybe need to experiment a bit.


----------



## Griffin.

All this crumble talk is giving me belly rumbles!! Apple and bramble for the win all other crumbles should bow down to the glory of the one true crumble!!, now said crumble way to many times and it sounds and looks weird off to walk the hellhound I've been getting the thousand yard glare for the past ten minutes and I'll find a present in shoe if I don't get a wriggle on


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.9 for me

Today's mission could be to find some shelving.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> We like ginger in ours. I must try orange but it does need some sweetener, I can't quite manage it without.


Yes, I'm a fan of stem ginger in it too. 


eggyg said:


> He says he’s lovely, I don’t eat chutney as I can’t stand vinegar.


Love rhubarb chutney! I'm sure Mr Eggy is right and he is lovely too.


----------



## Lucyr

13.8 this morning, which is actually an improvement on the last couple of days. Still full of the covid, that plus diabetes does feel a challenging combination.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... well @ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine will be well on their way now.  Hope all is going well for them.  Lovely photo BTW.

7.4 first thing this morning, which isn't bad after last night as I had a hot chocolate with sugar to keep me topped up as I left half my dinner after bolussing for it.

@eggyg do you leave the chutney for at least 3 months before opening it?  If you open it right after it's made it will indeed taste of vinegar.  I have kept some Apple chutney for over a year now and it doesn't taste of vinegar at all.  I hate vinegar too.  I recall when I was still working and I was asking colleagues for jars as I had been given a humongous bag of apples. I gave some chutney to an Austrian colleague who came back to me the next morning apologising as she told me she hated the vinegary contents... I looked at her open mouthed and said "you've not opened it have you?"  I hadn't realised that they don't have chutney in Austria so she had no idea about keeping it.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I'm a fan of stem ginger in it too.
> 
> Love rhubarb chutney! I'm sure Mr Eggy is right and he is lovely too.


Freudian slip there!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! Started at 8'1, a bit high for me in the morning but it's now back to normal. I was very careful with my injection today. Yesterday was a bit high all day, though I also had wine and diet coke from a tap (which could well be full sugar and I wouldn't notice). I had a proper Saturday night out in the club and everything. Lots of dancing!   I wouldn't usually go because I worked this morning but it was a special occasion and totally worth it. Obviously now my brain is suffering from the lack of sleep, but nothing a good nap can't fix. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm ginger in a rhubarb crumble, I might add that, not sure: rhubarb, strawberries, ginger, sugar, butter? I would hate to ruin my efforts.

It seems that with everything turned off that I can turn off sensibly (ie fridge stays on, router stays on) my house draws 15 Watts! Ok the fridge is in quiet mode but on the odd occasion it goes into a cool frenzy it is still about 50 Watts. Biggest energy killers are the kettle (2.8 KWatts) and lounge light (140 Watts  but we never use it and it is an LED light fixture too, through a dimmer switch). Biggest possible energy killer is of course, the central heating, but we have reduced our usage of that considerably. This months energy costs will be interesting.

I don't understand it, but why did they have to change the energy price cap at all, and why did they introduce it in the first place, and, if it WAS needed why is it not needed now?

Sigh


----------



## janw

6.2 this morning.
Son and I went and collected the new mattress yesterday evening, though it felt like forever until I got the message to say it was ready. Wasn't sure where click and collect was, but went to underground car park and there it was - gee I must have walked past or near it too many times to count in the past! Plenty of "collection only" spaces to park in, so we were very close to the place. I think it took us all of 3 minutes to ring the bell, get seen to and have it pushed out on a trolley for us - in the back of the car and away!
Came home and started cooking, was so hungry by this time, but soon felt full! Son and I will tackle getting old mattress out and down the two flights of stairs today, will probably try and squeeze it in garage, then will need to book a slot at the "tip" to drop it off there.
Best of luck to @ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine on their amazing venture today.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... well @ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine will be well on their way now.  Hope all is going well for them.  Lovely photo BTW.
> 
> 7.4 first thing this morning, which isn't bad after last night as I had a hot chocolate with sugar to keep me topped up as I left half my dinner after bolussing for it.
> 
> @eggyg do you leave the chutney for at least 3 months before opening it?  If you open it right after it's made it will indeed taste of vinegar.  I have kept some Apple chutney for over a year now and it doesn't taste of vinegar at all.  I hate vinegar too.  I recall when I was still working and I was asking colleagues for jars as I had been given a humongous bag of apples. I gave some chutney to an Austrian colleague who came back to me the next morning apologising as she told me she hated the vinegary contents... I looked at her open mouthed and said "you've not opened it have you?"  I hadn't realised that they don't have chutney in Austria so she had no idea about keeping it.


He usually/tries to leaves it for six months or so. But it’s the thought of the vinegar just being in there that puts me off. I have to leave the house when’s he’s doing his chutneys and pickles. I get a headache and feel nauseous. I really can’t abide the smell at all. I have a phobia of pickled onions and I used to make him keep the jars in the shed! I’ve relented now and they’ve moved into the utility room cupboard! When the kids were at home I wouldn’t allow them  pickled onion or vinegar crisps. Cruel mother that I am.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Gwynn said:


> I don't understand it, but why did they have to change the energy price cap at all, and why did they introduce it in the first place, and, if it WAS needed why is it not needed now?


Politicians playing popular politics - its one of life's few constants! 
Martin Lewis gave a sensible explanation to the background and why its currently not a realistic option. But still politics.


----------



## Griffin.

Heardle in 1 second 
Back from a light walk with the furby today's antics was the hellhound trying to bring a tree home as a prize and the obligatory seeing off of the squirrels who then sit chittering at her from on high thus infurating the hellhound and her running round the trunk barking up a storm and then off to next trunk I live with a maniac!!


----------



## SueEK

Wi-fi at caravan has been awful these last few days so have taken ages to catch up on the posts even though it’s only been just over 24 hrs. Loving all the various conversations. Anyhow 7.8 for me today and now back at home ready for another exhilarating week at work.
@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine I expect you have finished by now, lovely photo, so good you could meet up.  I know congratulations will be in order as you are both AMAZING.
Have a good Sunday all xxx


----------



## mikeyB

I rarely appear on this thread, but this morning woke up on 8.2, which is a triumph.

Yesterday made a pizza, using olive oil in making the dough. Lots of fat laden Italian meat products, so not just a belt of insulin but also Creon. Well, that insulin kept me at 13 for three hours - dead straight line. Went to bed, intending to correct this, but still felt as though I’d just eaten. Went up to 16, then 17 with an upward arrow. That was the dough arriving. Three additional doses of insulin started turning that around, and, feart of going into a hypo just waited to see what happened. BG shot down to 8.2 and stopped there. Now normally, the evening Levemir would slowly drift that down to 6. It didn’t - dead straight line on 8.2 ( or 7.8 on fingersticking). 

Although this sounds like gastroparesis, it isn’t. It’s an effect of the chronic pancreatitis and the Creon. Only ever happens in the evening meal for some reason, so I just have to delay the bolus for the meal by half an hour, waiting for the BG start to lift. You may think that a long time, but one day last month I had my usual brunch, which that day was a bacon barm cake. Didn’t affect my BG at all. Had to have a mid afternoon snack, because of a falling BG, then had the evening meal, starting that with a BG of 4.2. Still waiting for a BG to rise, but had to wait for another hour. Then it all started. All the food I’d eaten that day arrived. In no time I was up to 20, so another blast of insulin brought that into line, took about an hour to start the downward plunge, this time a tad too far, but nothing a few chocolate chip biscuits couldn’t rein in. Woke up on 6.1 the next morning. Another triumph of MDI. I did report this saga to my hospital DSN, but have no reply yet. Also, a 6.1 waking BG wouldn’t be considered abnormal, which rather shows the hoops we have to get through are invisible - and covers up a multitude of sins


----------



## ColinUK

Finished. Back home. Took longer to get home than to do the last few miles! 

It’s very sociable and I have to say I enjoyed it even though my knee hurts like crazy now. 

Official time 3:10:35 which I’m chuffed with. 
Tested immediately after and got a 5.3 as well!

Now the oven is on and there’s a pizza to go in.


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> Finished. Back home. Took longer to get home than to do the last few miles!
> 
> It’s very sociable and I have to say I enjoyed it even though my knee hurts like crazy now.
> 
> Official time 3:10:35 which I’m chuffed with.
> Tested immediately after and got a 5.3 as well!
> 
> Now the oven is on and there’s a pizza to go in.


Brilliant - well done! Superstar! *****


----------



## rebrascora

What a hero you are! Enjoy the pizza and get some Ibuprofen on that knee. Hope you sleep well tonight. XX


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Moon.Star8 said:


> They look amazing  do you have a recipe for the scones ? I have a my husbands birthday coming up and would love to make something that I know won’t spike me dessert wise


I have a book on Amazon that is free if you have Kindle Unlimited with Prime and there are recipes in there for a number of cakes and desserts.  The scones will be in my next cookbook.  I also have recipes on my Facebook page which are linked to in my signature underneath.

Oh and my waking number this morning was 5.4


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK well done. No way could I run in a marathon type event. I'm just not built for it. I hope you had good weather throughout too


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK, a massive Well Done!! Enjoy the pizza. Very well deserved!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Look guys, a special treatment for Easter hypos!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Took me slightly longer to get home than @ColinUK, who looked after me today, also slightly longer to do the course than Colin, it took me 3hrs 22 mins.

I was so lovely to meet up with Colin.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Took me slightly longer to get home than @ColinUK, who looked after me today, also slightly longer to do the course than Colin, it took me 3hrs 22 mins.
> 
> I was so lovely to meet up with Colin.


You are an absolute star and the pleasure was all mine!


----------



## SueEK

Huge WOOP WOOP to @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine , you are both stars, many congratulations xxx


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> Took me slightly longer to get home than @ColinUK, who looked after me today, also slightly longer to do the course than Colin, it took me 3hrs 22 mins.
> 
> I was so lovely to meet up with Colin.


@Grannylorraine a massive Well Done to you too!! I hope you're going to put your feet up and have a rest now. You deserve it!


----------



## eggyg

Well done @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine. Total superstars. And so nice for you to have met up.


----------



## Lanny

Both of you, @ColinUK & @Grannylorraine have inspired me to do a total of 10 minutes of exercise today split up into 5 sections of 2 minutes over 2 hours after breakfast today! Sweating with hard effort emoji & Panting like mad emoji! It was HARD going but, I kept at it & my BS dropped from 11.8 to 6.0 by the end when I finally threw in the towel!

The best bit was when I added in the 10 minutes of exercise time to the BS entry imported from my meter & I got a COMPLETELY NEW sound from the baby monster: I put it in again & again, the 10 mins of exercise, & heard a bunch of completely new to me triumphant sounds; childish of me I know but, couldn’t help myself!  Then, rather laboriously deleted ALL those entries!  Was I the only one to input ridiculously low & high numbers when I first used the mySugr app JUST to hear the baby monster sounds that are SO cute & funny? Then, delete them all again! But, Hey! This diabetes malarkey can be SO hard at times: ANY light relief I can get; really helps!

My ears hardly bothered me today & I DID consider reducing Tresiba but, the 11.8 after breakfast made me stick to the same dose, for now. See how tomorrow goes & if needs be reduce by -6 & reduce NR WAY down until the reduced Tresiba comes through? 

My heart has had a good workout today & 2 minutes at any one time of walking up & down the hall was all I could take with loads of rest in between! Heart racing emoji!

I don’t think I need to phone my GP for antibiotics tomorrow as I’ve turned the corner & it’s definitely not getting worse!


----------



## Christy

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Forgot my gratitude list so here goes
> 1)warm socks
> 2}ducks butt's when they dive under water
> 3)you guys for helping me and being so welcoming
> I'd also like to say please don't hesitate to ask me any questions around my tourettes I'm happy to share
> its a funny old disorder at the best of times!!


Love your gratitude list...sometimes we take things for granted so here's my list of things I'm grateful for ....
Blue skies...just cheers me up
Friends and family...where would we be without good company?
This forum....the help & advice we give & get

I'm also a complete pain in the ar$e just in case I sound like a goody 2 shoes


----------



## TinaD

Grannylorraine said:


> Took me slightly longer to get home than @ColinUK, who looked after me today, also slightly longer to do the course than Colin, it took me 3hrs 22 mins.
> 
> I was so lovely to meet up with Colin.


Super well done! We know you have been having work/BG problems so extra special pats on the back/hugs/hurrahs for such a success. We need a new emoji - a supernova - to show how we feel about you and @ColinUK. Yeeha! Whoopee! and similar expressions of glee/admiration/amazement.


----------



## Bexlee

ColinUK said:


> Finished. Back home. Took longer to get home than to do the last few miles!
> 
> It’s very sociable and I have to say I enjoyed it even though my knee hurts like crazy now.
> 
> Official time 3:10:35 which I’m chuffed with.
> Tested immediately after and got a 5.3 as well!
> 
> Now the oven is on and there’s a pizza to go in.


Well done. Hope the pizza was nice and your knee is improving.


----------



## Bexlee

Grannylorraine said:


> Took me slightly longer to get home than @ColinUK, who looked after me today, also slightly longer to do the course than Colin, it took me 3hrs 22 mins.
> 
> I was so lovely to meet up with Colin.


Well done to you too @Grannylorraine.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all. Everyone seems to be ok, well and busy as I’ve caught up on posts since Wednesday ……. Pages and pages !

Had a few days off line. Now on holidays from school - I was so ready. I’m enjoying a good book and some tv watching.

The number this morning 8.5 but I did have a meal out and alcohol last night !


----------



## Gwynn

Good early morning everyone. Been up since 4am. BG 5.1 TBT again sigh

well, I did make some rhubarb crumble yesterday. Twas easier than I expected thankfully. However, I took your suggestions of adding strawberries to the rhubarb and walnuts to the crumble.

Problems? Seemed difficult to get the rhubarb sticks up to temperature and I kinda boiled them rather than simmered them.

The result? See for yourself. Picture hopefully attached and it tasted stunningly good. My wife loved it too.

Not worked out the nutrition values for it yet. I will do that shortly.

Today it's rhubarb jelly. Hmmm. And a walk if it is not too cold. I notice that it is wet and windy right now, and dark.

Have a great day everybody whatever you get up to


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Good early morning everyone. Been up since 4am. BG 5.1 TBT again sigh
> 
> well, I did make some rhubarb crumble yesterday. Twas easier than I expected thankfully. However, I took your suggestions of adding strawberries to the rhubarb and walnuts to the crumble.
> 
> Problems? Seemed difficult to get the rhubarb sticks up to temperature and I kinda boiled them rather than simmered them.
> 
> The result? See for yourself. Picture hopefully attached and it tasted stunningly good. My wife loved it too.
> 
> Not worked out the nutrition values for it yet. I will do that shortly.
> 
> Today it's rhubarb jelly. Hmmm. And a walk if it is not too cold. I notice that it is wet and windy right now, and dark.
> 
> Have a great day everybody whatever you get up to
> 
> View attachment 20504


Looks delicious!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning     - 5.8


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a 7.3 for me. Off to work and grandchildren after work. Hubbys Birthday today, nothing exciting planned though.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## Griffin.

Ahh Monday the armpit of the week! 
Blessings to one and all.... 
Super busy and stressful week ahead of me 22.6 Reading this morning I'm struggling to get them down I've no doubt my humlin is going to be increased by the quacks starting back on my low carb low fat regime today so hoping that's going to slash those dreaded meter readings. 
Oncologist app later and a mental health review with the shrink to check that side of the meds thing out too. But for now I get to go take the stinker out for a walk watch the sun come up and get my self sorted and ready for the days onslaught.
My 3 gratitudes for today are 
Fresh warm fluffy towels 
Blackbirds singing the dawn chorus
 Morning cuddles from the hellhound 
Hope everyone has a super day 
Griff


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.0 for me, fairly accurate with finger prick. Lets hope it stays that way now.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good early morning everyone. Been up since 4am. BG 5.1 TBT again sigh
> 
> well, I did make some rhubarb crumble yesterday. Twas easier than I expected thankfully. However, I took your suggestions of adding strawberries to the rhubarb and walnuts to the crumble.
> 
> Problems? Seemed difficult to get the rhubarb sticks up to temperature and I kinda boiled them rather than simmered them.
> 
> The result? See for yourself. Picture hopefully attached and it tasted stunningly good. My wife loved it too.
> 
> Not worked out the nutrition values for it yet. I will do that shortly.
> 
> Today it's rhubarb jelly. Hmmm. And a walk if it is not too cold. I notice that it is wet and windy right now, and dark.
> 
> Have a great day everybody whatever you get up to
> 
> View attachment 20504


Still looks delicious!

I tend to roast the rhubarb in quite a dry tin before adding the crumble top. 
Like the addition of walnuts!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

6.6 just now which I’ll take after the pizza and ice cream last night. 

Knee is easier but more exceptionally stiff than painful. 

Apart from meeting up with @Grannylorraine yesterday what sums up my whole experience is this photo:



At about mile 11 this chap was sitting on the kerb so I asked if he was ok. He asked if he could run with me and of course I said yes. 
We did the remainder together just talking crap and laughing and him telling me about his 11 year old boy who’s recently been diagnosed with Tourette’s. We did it with a mix of walking and running and ended with a sprint together across the finish line whilst laughing. 

The whole experience was so friendly and supportive it was such a boost to a sense of well-being it was remarkable. I wholeheartedly recommend doing it next year!

Just after the finish line my knee went haywire and I could barely stand let alone walk and strangers were stopping to ask if I was ok. Some runners even gave me their shoulder to lean on as they supported me to the steps down from Whitehall and into St James’ Park. 

Ooh and the cab home comped the fare as he had run the half a couple of years back and was T2!

I’d do it again.


----------



## Bloden

A huge WELL DONE @ColinUK!!!!

Morning folks. 4.7 here (aided by an overnight JB or two).

How did you get on @Grannylorraine?


----------



## KGL

Good morning -  I’ve been very proud of my liver this last couple of days. Readings have been steady, within a fair range and only going up 1 after food so  I felt I was getting somewhere.   

Yesterday I had more bread than I’ve been used to in very recent weeks and reading shot up again although not as bad as the norm 2 weeks ago so I now know bread is a culprit if I have more than 1 slice.     Need to think about alternatives to carrying a sandwich around the golf course when I have a lunch time tee time.   Any suggestions on what would be easy to carry and eat on the move appreciated, 

Back to ok reading this morning at 7.4 but I’ve been getting around 6 to 6.5 so dropping carb  intake more than normal today to try and bring average back down. 

On a positive note the spikes aren’t as high as they were. 

Happy Monday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, must be the cheesecake I had for pud last night. Am in the wet and windy North West for a funeral. (OH's 100yr old uncle. We can’t be sad that he finally wore out, he lived independently up to the last few weeks, and apparently just stopped talking in the middle of a sentence. We all hope to go like that). The weather looks horrible, I can’t help thinking of my mother's saying 'Someone always catches their death of cold at the graveside…'


----------



## Lucyr

Just sneaking into single figures with a 9.9 today. Still full of Covid and more time off work but the fbg suggests I might be recovering


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK I knew there would be some funny or uplifting stories to tell. Thanks for reminding me that people are fundamentally good. With all the bad news in the world, it really helps to hear the small everyday heartwarming little stories.
My knee must have come out in sympathy with yours because I can't think what I could have done to it to be cranky today.

Disappointing 8.0 for me this morning and that was after an increase in evening Levemir, 2 rum and diet cokes and a 1.5 unit correction at 2.30am when I woke up on 9.2. The reason....I got a bit stressed yesterday with irresponsible dog owners whose dogs strayed into my garden and would have been killing my chickens if they weren't locked up due to bird flu.... As it was, they were just stressing them half to death and the owners were chasing round my garden unable to catch them. 2 separate incidents in one day involving 3 dogs. It is lambing season and my neighbour has lambs in the adjacent field so these dogs should be on a lead but of course these people think their dogs can do no wrong. Getting to the stage that I hate Sundays when the weather is fine because the townies come out to the countryside and cause aggravation.

Well, I injected another 2 correction units before I got out of bed nearly 2 hours ago along with my Levemir and levels going up instead of coming down! Arrgh! Tempted to stack another correction.
Need to go shopping today as I am out of dairy .... no breakfast this morning because I used the last of my yoghurt yesterday, no milk and just enough cream to make my coffee not black.... but there is clearly plenty of glucose in my system to provide energy, so I won't starve!

Struggling to say something positive today.... all I can come up with is that I got Wordle in 3.... even if Wordle is "old hat" 

Feeling like a right old grouch!! Definitely feel like I am in the smelly armpit of the week this morning. Need to get out for a long walk/hobble to blow the cobwebs and some glucose.


----------



## janw

Ooh a 5.7 this morning and after an awful, sleepless night - go figure! 
Anyway, off shopping in a few minutes with the daughter - hope this rain stops soon though - I hear the dang white stuff could put in another appearance at the end of the week...... hmmm!
Have a great day


----------



## Griffin.

Lol the great crumble debate rumbles on
Its tipping it down so the walk with the hellhound was cut short(her choice not mine)anxiety is pretty high I hate the oncologists appointments so much and I have to be touched by a complete stranger and that's never a good time for me or anyone else involved I've been know to bite...... my dentist is terrified of me when I visit her. Still though I feel a little more prepared I have my list of questions and I've told each of my appointments before hand that I'm struggling with the anxiety troll at the minute so I'm hoping that will stand me  in good stead.Need more coffee I think at this rate I'll be finding a vein and setting up a I.V drip for a long slow feed of the good stuff I get super sleepy when I'm stressed out


----------



## rebrascora

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Lol the great crumble debate rumbles on
> Its tipping it down so the walk with the hellhound was cut short(her choice not mine)anxiety is pretty high I hate the oncologists appointments so much and I have to be touched by a complete stranger and that's never a good time for me or anyone else involved I've been know to bite...... my dentist is terrified of me when I visit her. Still though I feel a little more prepared I have my list of questions and I've told each of my appointments before hand that I'm struggling with the anxiety troll at the minute so I'm hoping that will stand me  in good stead.Need more coffee I think at this rate I'll be finding a vein and setting up a I.V drip for a long slow feed of the good stuff I get super sleepy when I'm stressed out


I agree with you on the crumble front. It is really hard to beat apple and blackberry.... particularly wild brambles as the cultivated ones never have quite the right flavour.
Good luck with your appointments. I really do sympathize as they stress me badly. Never been known to bite but maybe I should try that! Perhaps if doctors and dentists were a bit more anxious about seeing their patients, they would have more empathy in the way they approached them.... That said, it would probably make it even more difficult to get face to face appointments than it is already.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.7 for me.

Yesterday was one of those days when the diabetes fairy came to play with the readings on my meter. Hey ho Today's another day 

Have to a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

I’m calling emergency psych services. 

I’ve just signed up for another half marathon.


----------



## Lanny

WELL!  When will I ever learn? I spoke too soon! When night came around yesterday my ears started hurting me & it was quite sharp nerve pain at times, maybe triggered my neuropathy, & I started to feel the tenderness under my chin that’s been there on the outside on the inside & had a bit of difficulty swallowing on the inside!

Didn’t get much sleep as my ears were hurting me, both of them, but, only the right hand side of my neck under the chin! I had set my alarm for 08:27 to give me a few minutes to wake up for the phone queue at 08:30 BUT, it was 09:18 when I woke! I quickly grabbed the landline I’d removed from its cradle in the hall last night to call the health centre knowing that the iPhone must have died in the night with no alarm this morning! It was indeed the case as I KNEW all appointments were gone upon hearing I’m no. 13 in the queue & be on there for AGES so, plugged the iPhone into to charge! It took over 30 minutes to get through & just got off the phone at 09:59 so, even the doctors aren’t in reception anymore as appointments started at 09:30. But, note will be left for GP to write me some antibiotics which I can get this afternoon!

Aww! THAT phone music was hurting both my ears as I’d never noticed that the high pitched tones before could do so! I had to hold the phone away but, could hardly hear it so, alternated with my right ear for shorter times as it hurt more on that side! I mentioned it to them! 

I’m posting straight after & haven’t even taken my reading yet but, my BS started rising last night & had to correct a couple of times through the night so, I suspect I need to up the basal AGAIN! A live pause to see where it’s at now?………10:19 BS 7.3 

Will try & get some sleep or rest now & will ring the chemist around 3pm. Scripts are done by the GP’s from 2pm after lunch but, calling the chemist too soon after that can mean missing it if the GP’s are sometimes late in writing them! 3pm will be time enough & hopefully I can it delivered to me by today: if not it’ll be tomorrow?

Regardless! I’m upping tresiba to 92 at lunchtime today: will reduce by -4 or -6 once I start the antibiotics tomorrow!

A Very Good Morning to you all, JUST about remembered to , & have a Wonderful Day! And it’s a bit of a Mona Lisa  admittedly IF there is such a thing! Oh! I didn’t think I could feel funny but, THAT struck me as funny: a Mona Lisa wink; have you EVER heard of such a thing! So, now not SO Mona Lisa after all! A proper now!


----------



## Quizzical

6.4 this morning- nearer to target after COVID booster messed up BG.


----------



## eggyg

I’m well late today and I don’t have a waking number for you as I haven’t been to bed! Well, I did but just for an hour last night.  Only been home since 9.30am  after spending 9 hours in A&E! Not me for a change, Mr Eggy. His poorly ticker went all “ wafty”, think that’s the technical term for it, last night. It was wobbling big style, racing, then missing beats, and his BP was sky high. Then he started shaking from head to foot. I drove him straight to the hospital. Every traffic light, barring one, was on green and I got there at midnight in just 10 minutes ( it’s 20 at least through the day) without hardly breaking the speed limit. It’s not my record, I’ve done it in six minutes  once when I thought he was gonna pop his clogs! Not big and certainly not clever! Anyways, he was triaged straight away, bloods taken and an ECG performed. Then back to the waiting room until 7am this morning! It was so busy, loads of emergencies coming in. Mr Eggy’s heart started behaving itself after a couple of hours and he felt quite calm so we waited. At 7 they wanted more bloods as they like to take them again after six hours, to compare. The first one didn’t show high troponin levels which is good, no damage to the heart but they wanted to cross their Ts and dot their Is. At 9am they told us everything was normal, they don’t know why it happened so bad last night, he has an irregular heart beat which is a known factor but copes with it. Last night he was scared, I could see it in his eyes, he is normally so matter of fact and calm. I’ve never been so relieved in my life, I really thought it was HA number  7. He’s in bed now whilst I chill on the sofa, I won’t sleep and I don’t want to disturb him. And relax! 

My three gratefuls today are:
1. Mr Eggy lives to annoy me another day.
2. Thank goodness for the NHS.
3. We can still go on our holiday later this month, AND it won’t be me having to drive the single track roads in the Scottish Highlands! 

Have a fab day. What’s left of it!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  hopefully you both have an easier day today


----------



## Lanny

Crumbs! @eggyg What can I say? I’m moaning in the light of that! 

I hope your day will be less eventful now & give Mr. eggyg my relief that he’s ok!  when he’s awake, of course!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.8 this morning, but that will be all the carbs and chocolate I ate yesterday evening.  Bit achy today and wished I had booked today off of work.  I'll post some of my official photos once I have downloaded them.

@eggyg - hope Mr eggy is ok and you both get some rest today.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'7 today.

Congratulations to @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine for your run yesterday, it's so cool that you could meet up. I'm surprised you already want to do another one Colin, I would feel I've done enough exercise for 3 months! 

Yesterday I went to Lidl and got some interesting goodies, including a variety pack of Beanies flavoured coffee (sugar free) and a vintage red Leicester that taste amazing imo. Also some chocolate but not going in there, don't want to be a bad influence 

Got a bit annoyed doing my allergens online training for work, because they mentioned the auto injections for allergic reactions and they add a picture of...a finger pricker! A fricking Accucheck Fastclik, the same I use. I had to look online how an EpiPen actually looks like because I've never seen one before, but I was certain you don't use it in your finger :/

Plans for today are laundry and some shopping, I got the food yesterday and today I'm looking for some present for my mum and brother birthdays. I'm very excited because they are coming to England and now I'm nervous (in a good way), I don't usually have visits and I am thinking of what I need.


----------



## Robin

Eek, @eggyg ! A 'care' emoji under your post isn’t enough! I hope you and Mr Eggy recover your lost sleep and your equilibrium today.


----------



## Michael12421

@Elenka_HM 

May I ask where your family live in Spain? I live in Jaen Province.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Michael12421 said:


> @Elenka_HM
> 
> May I ask where your family live in Spain? I live in Jaen Province.


Also in the South, but not in Andalucía, they live in Murcia province. I saw you live in Jaen and was wondering if you are originally from Spain or the UK.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good early morning everyone. Been up since 4am. BG 5.1 TBT again sigh
> 
> well, I did make some rhubarb crumble yesterday. Twas easier than I expected thankfully. However, I took your suggestions of adding strawberries to the rhubarb and walnuts to the crumble.
> 
> Problems? Seemed difficult to get the rhubarb sticks up to temperature and I kinda boiled them rather than simmered them.
> 
> The result? See for yourself. Picture hopefully attached and it tasted stunningly good. My wife loved it too.
> 
> Not worked out the nutrition values for it yet. I will do that shortly.
> 
> Today it's rhubarb jelly. Hmmm. And a walk if it is not too cold. I notice that it is wet and windy right now, and dark.
> 
> Have a great day everybody whatever you get up to
> 
> View attachment 20504


I usually put the rhubarb cut into chunks in a shallow dish with a small amount of water and put in the oven at a really low temperature and they keep their shape.


----------



## Michael12421

Elenka_HM said:


> Also in the South, but not in Andalucía, they live in Murcia province. I saw you live in Jaen and was wondering if you are originally from Spain or the UK.


No I am from the UK. I moved to Fuentes de Sevilla in 2005 and then in 2007 moved to Begijar in Jaen.


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Yesterday I went to Lidl and got some interesting goodies, including a variety pack of Beanies flavoured coffee (sugar free) and a vintage red Leicester that taste amazing imo. Also some chocolate but not going in there, don't want to be a bad influence


I always get that Vintage Red Leicester in Lidl. I love it. If you go for the mature Cheddar in that range, the Welsh one with the red wrapper is far nicer than the Scottish "Caledonian" one in the blue wrapper. 
We need to know which chocolate you went for??? Come on, spill the beans....


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, big contrast to yesterday's wall to wall sun... today we have wall to wall rain!

6.0 this morning.  Got some strange messages during the night about Libreview not being available.  Woken at 5 am with a low alarm (4.3) treated with a Dextrose tab and half a biscuit.  This morning no sign of that as there was a flat line all night.

@ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine, if I haven't said it before then I think you both made a fabulous effort.  @ColinUK I am not surprised you signed up again, it was clearly an exhilarating and heart warming experience for you.

@eggyg  so pleased Mr Eggy is  OK, but what a horrible experience for you!  You must both have been scared stiff.  Hope you both get some rest today.

Hubby is off  for a root canal after lunch - it would seem the antibiotics have done their job as he's at least not in pain now. Meanwhile I will be making soup out of leftovers and possibly a mixed fuit crumble out of a ton of rather unripe fruit.  Has anyone ever made a savoury crumble?


----------



## gll

Morning peeps  14.9 first time I was up. Kiddo needed some assistance at 6am (dizziness, hoping its booster side effects and not new meds). Haven't bothered testing since getting up again.

Been out to sis in laws to get her sorted, she's been in bed for a couple of days with a cold which has floored her (she has other complications going on) so did her breakfast and a cuppa and not long back home.

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine you are both legends  Huge congratz to you both <3
@eggyg Phew. Sounds like a rough night for you both. Really glad all seems to be well. xx
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER let us know how your appointments have been (not necessarily private details, just how you have coped) Still proud of ya <3
@Lucyr you park that bum down and rest or I'm flying down to make you 

free hugs to everyone having rotten days and struggles (or just wants a hug). May your day improve x


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> I always get that Vintage Red Leicester in Lidl. I love it. If you go for the mature Cheddar in that range, the Welsh one with the red wrapper is far nicer than the Scottish "Caledonian" one in the blue wrapper.
> We need to know which chocolate you went for??? Come on, spill the beans....


Ooh, thanks for the cheese advice! I'm tempted to try the cheddar, it's the first time I buy this Red Leicester in particular and I'm really impressed. 
I got the 70% raspberry chocolate, honestly I think because you mentioned it haha. It's very nice as well. And some Thornton's box that I've been wanting to try for ages, but I usually see bigger boxes and didn't want to have all of them myself. This was an smaller size, good price and I can share with my family. Always a good excuse


----------



## Bexlee

Glad Mr Eggy seems to be ok. Plenty of rest today.

Another 1/2 marathon @ColinUK - mad you’re mad!!!!! 

A 9.4 this morning after a late McDonolds  sneaky supper last night on way back to hotel and a beer ! 

Have a good day


----------



## KGL

rebrascora said:


> @ColinUK I knew there would be some funny or uplifting stories to tell. Thanks for reminding me that people are fundamentally good. With all the bad news in the world, it really helps to hear the small everyday heartwarming little stories.
> My knee must have come out in sympathy with yours because I can't think what I could have done to it to be cranky today.
> 
> Disappointing 8.0 for me this morning and that was after an increase in evening Levemir, 2 rum and diet cokes and a 1.5 unit correction at 2.30am when I woke up on 9.2. The reason....I got a bit stressed yesterday with irresponsible dog owners whose dogs strayed into my garden and would have been killing my chickens if they weren't locked up due to bird flu.... As it was, they were just stressing them half to death and the owners were chasing round my garden unable to catch them. 2 separate incidents in one day involving 3 dogs. It is lambing season and my neighbour has lambs in the adjacent field so these dogs should be on a lead but of course these people think their dogs can do no wrong. Getting to the stage that I hate Sundays when the weather is fine because the townies come out to the countryside and cause aggravation.
> 
> Well, I injected another 2 correction units before I got out of bed nearly 2 hours ago along with my Levemir and levels going up instead of coming down! Arrgh! Tempted to stack another correction.
> Need to go shopping today as I am out of dairy .... no breakfast this morning because I used the last of my yoghurt yesterday, no milk and just enough cream to make my coffee not black.... but there is clearly plenty of glucose in my system to provide energy, so I won't starve!
> 
> Struggling to say something positive today.... all I can come up with is that I got Wordle in 3.... even if Wordle is "old hat"
> 
> Feeling like a right old grouch!! Definitely feel like I am in the smelly armpit of the week this morning. Need to get out for a long walk/hobble to blow the cobwebs and some glucose.


It’s ok to be grouchy sometimes.  It makes us appreciate when we’re happy.   Wishing you a better rest of the day. ☺️


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Ooh, thanks for the cheese advice! I'm tempted to try the cheddar, it's the first time I buy this Red Leicester in particular and I'm really impressed.
> I got the 70% raspberry chocolate, honestly I think because you mentioned it haha. It's very nice as well. And some Thornton's box that I've been wanting to try for ages, but I usually see bigger boxes and didn't want to have all of them myself. This was an smaller size, good price and I can share with my family. Always a good excuse


The salted caramel variety of that 70% chocolate is also really good. I alternate between those two and the 85%. Pleased you are enjoying it. .


----------



## Pattidevans

Hubby is a dark chocoholic and he has discovered "Way to go" dark chocolate in Lidl.  Apparently it's delicious.  I might try the caramellised almond version of it!


----------



## gll

I've given up chocolate since I cant stand dark choc  I mean its not a bad thing....


----------



## Bloden

Good grief @eggyg - glad to hear he’s okay now.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Big hugs to @eggyg (hope you and your hubby have a nice gentle day and feel a lot better soon) ,  and congrats to @ColinUK &  @Grannylorraine - you are both epic heroes.

6.0 for me this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh gosh! @eggyg!! So pleased My Eggy is now stable but must have really put the wind up you both and no doubt been a very worrying and uncomfortable night at A&E. Hope you are both feeling a bit more human how after some rest and Mt Eggy's ticker is properly behaving itself again!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, big contrast to yesterday's wall to wall sun... today we have wall to wall rain!
> 
> 6.0 this morning.  Got some strange messages during the night about Libreview not being available.  Woken at 5 am with a low alarm (4.3) treated with a Dextrose tab and half a biscuit.  This morning no sign of that as there was a flat line all night.
> 
> @ColinUK  and @Grannylorraine, if I haven't said it before then I think you both made a fabulous effort.  @ColinUK I am not surprised you signed up again, it was clearly an exhilarating and heart warming experience for you.
> 
> @eggyg  so pleased Mr Eggy is  OK, but what a horrible experience for you!  You must both have been scared stiff.  Hope you both get some rest today.
> 
> Hubby is off  for a root canal after lunch - it would seem the antibiotics have done their job as he's at least not in pain now. Meanwhile I will be making soup out of leftovers and possibly a mixed fuit crumble out of a ton of rather unripe fruit.  Has anyone ever made a savoury crumble?


I put a savoury crumble topping on things, breadcrumbs, grated cheese, spring onions. Usually on cooked chicken and mushrooms in a creamy sauce.


----------



## Lanny

14:49 BS 9.8 Tresiba 92 a bit late & pills then, ate breakfast as I needed the insulin & ate a pack of 20 slices of cold cuts, pork onion & tomato roll, on its own as I’m not really hungry but, know from past experience that NR on its own won’t stop the rise! I gave it a guessed bolus of 30 NR as it’s mainly protein/meat & see what happens? Rang chemist & script not through yet. Ring back after 5pm they said sometimes it has taken that long for GP’s to write their scripts if running late by which time it might not be possible to get it delivered today as they stop at 6pm? Anyway! I more night won’t make much difference, I hope? If the script is there I’ll say to them; try your best to deliver today & if not in the morning is fine!

Checked my emails, very late today, & got this last week’s mySugr report which is STILL better than the previous despite the mess made at the last minute of last night’s high numbers: it was headed for below 9 around mid 8’s otherwise; ah well, I’ll the positive that despite the infection I STILL improved!


----------



## Lanny

Oh yes! I decided that I’M Lanny & the little monster is THE Orchid lady: what my name means; only my mum called me that, when in trouble along with my surname too if in BIG trouble, after I came up with my own nickname at the age of 12


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.8 this morning. still ill ive been ill a bit this morning


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg OMG what a terrible night for you both but so pleased to hear he is ok. You must be exhausted and hope you can get some rest.
@ColinUK well done for signing up again, sounds like it was hard but fun.

Well a little rant from me - I rang Staysure to sort out our travel insurance and they wouldn’t insure me as I’m awaiting my op, despite the fact that it doesn’t affect my actual health in any way, shape or form. The most annoying, argumentative, downright rude person I’ve ever had the displeasure of talking to on the phone. I asked to speak to the underwriters or at least someone clinical and she told me she was clinical. I couldn’t bite my tongue and said what is a nurse, specialist or doctor doing working in a call centre?  Anyway I rang AllClear who didn’t hesitate to insure me. Rant over lol!!  I just don’t have the patience for idiots anymore!!


----------



## Lanny

No antibiotics so, I’ll get up around 9am tomorrow as I’ve told the chemist to deliver my test strips & NR, that is there from my usual weekly weekend repeat, along with the antibiotics when they come through: went through a lot, about a box, this week; typically JUST when I’d updated my new lower doses a couple of weeks ago? I ordered a box last week but, didn’t get them after a gap of about 3 weeks before that as I used up the surplus created by the reduction in doses! I won’t be SO quick on updating next time as it’s not easy to build up a nice cushion as they only ever give me 1 box per prescription: I order every weekend to get a cushion THAT way; I need that cushion too as I can get, & have been, struck down with illness at any time when a box can go just like that!

Just about guessed bolus right, I think, as just now 17:09 BS 9.0 & try for some more sleep! I feel foggy & fuzzy today!


----------



## freesia

Just caught up on the day's posts.
@ColinUK , well done on signing up to another. What a lovely way to finish on Sunday, with so many supportive people around.
@eggyg, that must have been so scary! I'm really glad Mr Eggy is ok and hope you've both got some sleep.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7
Toast and marmalade already consumed.  Waiting for a n,ew freezer to be delivered, got a feeling that it isn't coming


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people, 6'2 today. I'm getting ready for work and trying the Beanies coffee in the caramel popcorn flavour, may sound weird but is my favourite of them so far.

Yesterday I made some food for the next days. I intend to try cauliflower rice today, after seeing it so often in the forum. Don't think I would make it often, grating cauliflower is a bit of a pain, I did it yesterday to save some time today and gave up halfway. So I have a mix of cauliflower rice and chunks lol. How do you usually season the rice?

A girl who basically said she didn't want to be friends anymore and blocked me like, 4 months ago, texted me out of the blue asking how I was doing. Weird, but nice of her, I supposed. Then she asked if I wanted sex. In the past we had many awkward conversations where she thought I was flirting, she reminded me she is only into men, I said I knew and I wasn't trying anything...to the point it was just uncomfortable talking with her because I knew she would misunderstand something and didn't want to offend her. After all that, this text was unexpected and honestly, a bit annoying.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.5 today.  Must dash. Have a good day x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3 this morning. It's amazing how much BS varies and constantly is adjusted by the body. It's amazing just how many other body systems adjust themselves to keep things in some sort of balance. Incredible

Made some rhubarb and strawberry and mandarin jelly yesterday. It's quite alright. Not my favourite .... yet... but it is good.

I am fascinated by the new smart meter display. It IS helpful by letting me see where the energy waste is and enabling me to cut that out/down.

Being new to smart meters perhaps one of you could answer this simple question. I am an Octopus customer and have one of their latest mark 2 gas smart meters. It has a 'useage now' page but that only shows electricity useage. Does anyone know it there should be (or is) a display or page to show gas 'useage now'. It shows use so far today, etc but not useage now. Octopus have so far not replied to my question regarding this. A bit disappointed by their none response. Ahh well...

Today...nothing to do. Hopefully shopping.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.8 today 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all 
Sorry I was so absent yesterday. After seeing the oncologist and the head shrinker all in one day and keeping the stupid old clown surpressed I was exhausted from it all I made both appointments (yay me) news from the oncologists wasnt good but I broke the tension by calling my very seikh and very Indian doctor ginger balls and asked him to buy me a vowel like ten times shrinks appt terrified me and the clown was in full swing by the time I saw her I kept having mini panic attacks every time she wrote something down and expecting to be carted off again. Panic has a funny way of making your Brain feel like its in great danger and remembering all the bad things that have happened.! 
One more medical appt to get to this morning and then I'm free till Friday. 
B. S this morning is 13.4 its trending down so its a good thing! 
My gratitudez Today are 
Eric Claptons music 
Fresh fruit salad 
And my pups endless energy for all things squirrel related the lunatic!! 
Have a great day you lovely lot!!


----------



## harbottle

I had a 5.3 this morning, which was a surprise as I forgot to take yesterday morning's 500mg Metformin tablet. I seem to be forgetting to take it quite often these days. (I am not sure I took it the day before.)

I have noticed that if I don't take it my heart rate is lower.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.4 and the new sensor seems to have finally settled. Is it only Tuesday? I feel like i've done a week already. Roll on Friday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here. Good thing I hadn’t lowered my basal!

Sounds like your pup’d get on well with my two @GRIFFINLONEWALKER - they’re nuts (groan) about squirrels. They can’t remember to keep their muddy paws off the lounge carpet, but they can remember every single tree where they barked at a squirrel once. Crazy hounds. Well done for surviving what sounded like a full-on day yesterday!

@Elenka_HM - that text request was a bit blunt! At least she could buy you a drink first...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Funeral went well, obviously time spent on our knees in church first paid off,  the rain held off while we were at the graveside, and we didn’t get stuck in traffic on the way back down the motorway.


----------



## Lucyr

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people, 6'2 today. I'm getting ready for work and trying the Beanies coffee in the caramel popcorn flavour, may sound weird but is my favourite of them so far.
> 
> Yesterday I made some food for the next days. I intend to try cauliflower rice today, after seeing it so often in the forum. Don't think I would make it often, grating cauliflower is a bit of a pain, I did it yesterday to save some time today and gave up halfway. So I have a mix of cauliflower rice and chunks lol. How do you usually season the rice?
> 
> A girl who basically said she didn't want to be friends anymore and blocked me like, 4 months ago, texted me out of the blue asking how I was doing. Weird, but nice of her, I supposed. Then she asked if I wanted sex. In the past we had many awkward conversations where she thought I was flirting, she reminded me she is only into men, I said I knew and I wasn't trying anything...to the point it was just uncomfortable talking with her because I knew she would misunderstand something and didn't want to offend her. After all that, this text was unexpected and honestly, a bit annoying.


I usually just buy the frozen steam on the bag cauliflower rice from Tesco.


----------



## harbottle

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people, 6'2 today. I'm getting ready for work and trying the Beanies coffee in the caramel popcorn flavour, may sound weird but is my favourite of them so far.
> 
> Yesterday I made some food for the next days. I intend to try cauliflower rice today, after seeing it so often in the forum. Don't think I would make it often, grating cauliflower is a bit of a pain, I did it yesterday to save some time today and gave up halfway. So I have a mix of cauliflower rice and chunks lol. How do you usually season the rice?
> 
> A girl who basically said she didn't want to be friends anymore and blocked me like, 4 months ago, texted me out of the blue asking how I was doing. Weird, but nice of her, I supposed. Then she asked if I wanted sex. In the past we had many awkward conversations where she thought I was flirting, she reminded me she is only into men, I said I knew and I wasn't trying anything...to the point it was just uncomfortable talking with her because I knew she would misunderstand something and didn't want to offend her. After all that, this text was unexpected and honestly, a bit annoying.



I use raw cauliflower rice to make a spicy pilau rice. I make a massive batch of it and freeze it. I use some pre-made spices and recipe from 'The Spicery' (https://www.thespicery.com/) and add in some fried onion. It's very nice. I've also made egg/chicken fried cauliflower rice. It's a pain grating it, and the first time I did it I ended up with a bit of cauliflower sludge!


----------



## Lucyr

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.3 this morning. It's amazing how much BS varies and constantly is adjusted by the body. It's amazing just how many other body systems adjust themselves to keep things in some sort of balance. Incredible
> 
> Made some rhubarb and strawberry and mandarin jelly yesterday. It's quite alright. Not my favourite .... yet... but it is good.
> 
> I am fascinated by the new smart meter display. It IS helpful by letting me see where the energy waste is and enabling me to cut that out/down.
> 
> Being new to smart meters perhaps one of you could answer this simple question. I am an Octopus customer and have one of their latest mark 2 gas smart meters. It has a 'useage now' page but that only shows electricity useage. Does anyone know it there should be (or is) a display or page to show gas 'useage now'. It shows use so far today, etc but not useage now. Octopus have so far not replied to my question regarding this. A bit disappointed by their none response. Ahh well...
> 
> Today...nothing to do. Hopefully shopping.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Mine is from a different company but I press a button under the display that has a lightning bolt and a flame and it cycles through electric, gas and both


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.6 this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  sometimes it just takes a while for the display to catch up with the meter. Not that my display is even plugged in as it’s too far from the meter to pick up the signal. 

6.1 today and significantly less aches and pains than yesterday. 

I’m off out for a walk in a bit and may pick up a new shirt in preparation of dinner out somewhere posh tomorrow with the folks and brother and s-i-l 

Knee still a little swollen from Sunday but as the ache is much reduced I won’t bother the doctor with it I think. 

Cx


----------



## rayray119

11.2(admillty i had been up and moving befire testing so could have been happened then too).i did end eating last night si not sure if it was that or just a starnded rise.


----------



## eggyg

Morning fellow bloodletters. *5.2* on the Richter scale! Wow! Two in a week. Must spend 9 hours in A&E more often. NOT! 

Thanks for all your best wishes for Mr Eggy. He’s fine, a bit shaken maybe, but pragmatic as always. He is embarking on a low fat, high fibre diet to try and reduce his BP.  The exact opposite to me. This could be fun! 

We both feel refreshed today after 10 hours in bed. Most of which I slept. Another day of rest for Mr Eggy, but I have laundry to do. Had hoped to get it hung out but the weather has had other ideas. Wet! Hmmm….can I risk running the tumble dryer without bankrupting us? 

Have a great day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on the Special. 
5.6 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:12 BS 4.2!  But, feel fine! Well, at least in the sense of NOT hypo & now I’m up I’ll be rising! Especially since I won’t be eating for a while: it’s been like that for days as I wake feeling queasy: like the old days of eating late after a night at the restaurant & going straight to bed after; wake up still feeling full ish & would take a while for my stomach to get back into gear, I put it, to eat again a few hours later! NOT the best way to do things, I know, & my morning readings used to be TERRIBLE: why my hospital team suggested eating breakfast back in 2015; eating breakfast regularly now, mostly, has made a BIG difference in not only improving my morning readings but, a decent start leads to a decent day of readings too!

I wake up this morning after fighting a huge battle on two fronts last night & feeling quite gladiatorial!  The first front was the BS battle I had after eating an EXTREMELY LATE lunch, or the 2nd & last meal of the day, in that I gave myself a MASSIVE dose of 68 NR for a bowl of ramen, it was the only time I felt hungry & only had a protein bar eventually for breakfast as per usual these days, that ended up like water for all the effect it had on my rising BS: I felt my WORST last night & it dismayed me but, wasn’t really surprised given how I FELT; TERRIBLE! Lunch at 19:01 when BS had only dropped a tiny bit more after a breakfast of cold cuts, still not much more than a protein bar, to BS 8.8. 21:54 BS 13.8 & I used my usual correction factor kind of knowing it wouldn’t be enough but, would see where that got me to of 10 NR? Then, 23:39 BS 12.5 & I gave it another 8 NR!

Then, on the second battlefront, it turned out, was to get some healing sleep that I KNEW I needed: a case of “Sleep Is a Battlefield” as opposed to “Love Is a Battlefield” by Pat Benatar & it was playing in my head with sleep instead of love; I kept waking up & kept trying to get back to sleep as I was DETERMINED to get as much as I could! It was battlefield alright the number of times I woke up & if I wasn’t so determined on any other night I would have given up & not slept! AND it was worth it, eventually, as I slept a bit longer towards the morning in between waking up! I feel I’ve turned a corner in that I don’t feel so foggy & fuzzy like I did for most of yesterday! A Dripping with sweat & sheer hard effort emoji or a Rambo with gun strapped to my back emoji after THAT battlefield of sleep!

So, I’m now coming round rather nicely, after posting this, to about 09:00 & will patiently wait for my prescription to be delivered & get those antibiotics down me to help me get better faster! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

By the time “my stomach is in gear” I’ll test & maybe with a lower start, admittedly barely scraping the bottom with 4.2 & a correction too far?, my BS won’t go so high with a DP rise when I eat breakfast today? I can but, hope!


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Congrats!!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## Leadinglights

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people, 6'2 today. I'm getting ready for work and trying the Beanies coffee in the caramel popcorn flavour, may sound weird but is my favourite of them so far.
> 
> Yesterday I made some food for the next days. I intend to try cauliflower rice today, after seeing it so often in the forum. Don't think I would make it often, grating cauliflower is a bit of a pain, I did it yesterday to save some time today and gave up halfway. So I have a mix of cauliflower rice and chunks lol. How do you usually season the rice?
> 
> A girl who basically said she didn't want to be friends anymore and blocked me like, 4 months ago, texted me out of the blue asking how I was doing. Weird, but nice of her, I supposed. Then she asked if I wanted sex. In the past we had many awkward conversations where she thought I was flirting, she reminded me she is only into men, I said I knew and I wasn't trying anything...to the point it was just uncomfortable talking with her because I knew she would misunderstand something and didn't want to offend her. After all that, this text was unexpected and honestly, a bit annoying.


I have this chopper which is brilliant for anything like cauliflower rice or any veg or anything fairly dry. Saves your fingers.




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Griffin.

Underground overground wombling free the wombels of Wimbledon Common are we! Making good use of the thing that we find the things that the everyday folks leave behind...... I have a earworm it's lodged and I can't stop singing it Im bequeathing it you guys it's driving me to the point of distraction I truly hate earworms!! In other news heardle in 2 seconds and wordle well let's not talk about wordle it's Vexes me so.....


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.5 for me.

Well yesterday's excitement was having to fit a new electric shower after the old one suddenly packed in. At least it wasn't a health related emergency. 

Today, who knows?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Good morning everybody 5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER ER I've had the Wombles as an earworm a few times before but not recently so I'm quite happy to take that for now as long as you have it back off me in a day or two.... or someone else takes it.... I had Simply Red's "Money's too tight to mention" for over a fortnight a month or so ago. It was driving me insane in the end! 
Pleased you managed to attend your appointments and survived them and the clinicians did too.... hopefully without teeth marks!  So sorry to hear you didn't get the news you wanted at oncology. (((HUGS)))

No good me doing Heardle as there are only a couple of decades of music that I might recognize. After the 80s I could probably listen to the whole song and still not get it!
Wordle in 4 today, Quordle in 7. Don't have a waking reading as I haven't been to sleep yet but I may be heading in that direction soon since the weather isn't great and animals are fed and mucked out and I am feeling pretty sleepy. Couldn't motivate myself to get to the shops yesterday so no milk, no cream and no yoghurt still and cheese is getting low which will be the final push..... Can't live without cheese!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and many congratulations to @eggyg on another House Special! Go girl!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> I truly hate earworms!!


Tell me about those worms!!! 
The last few days I've had one which is a mash-up of Together In Electric Dreams by Giorgio Morodor and I'm Alive by The Hollies.
AAARRGGHH!


----------



## Lanny

I actually gave Heardle a go this morning & rather surprised that I got it in 7 seconds! I think the silliest song by them but, eventually distinctive, once it got going!


----------



## Northerner

harbottle said:


> I had a 5.3 this morning, which was a surprise as I forgot to take yesterday morning's 500mg Metformin tablet. I seem to be forgetting to take it quite often these days. (I am not sure I took it the day before.)
> 
> I have noticed that if I don't take it my heart rate is lower.


Metformin isn't a medication that has an immediate impact on your system, it gradually builds up its efficacy over time (a bit like steroids do), so missing a few days probably won't show any immediate effect. Great number though!


----------



## Lanny

A bit of a TINY good sign, I say hesitantly, in that my stomach got into gear faster today & just finished eating breakfast, another bowl of ramen as it easiest to cook the way I’m feeling still, & a slight DP rise of 09:49 BS 5.1 with an optimistic guess of 40 NR & see what happens? 

No sign of chemist delivery, yet!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Looks unsettled and mostly not so good here.

4.4 on waking, treated with a  Dextrose and half a biscuit 5.4 now.  Some time early on I had a red line, despite suspension of insulin.  Also just scraped into the 4s with a temp basal.  Basal lower than ever since the weeks after diagnosis.  Total basal dose is just under 9u.  Wonder if I am cured?

Re: Cauli rice, if I want a big quantity I use my food processor, which is 42 years old and still going strong after frequent usage.  If I only want a bit I use a cheap version (£13.99 in Lidl) of the mini-chopper that @Leadinglights has.

@Elenka_HM I'd be inclined to respond to that young lady that you only have intimacy with people you like.  She was rude.

@eggyg many congratulations on the 2nd HS in a week!   

Chiropractor in an hour and a quick drink to celebrate a friend's birthday early evening on today's timetable.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Leadinglights said:


> I have this chopper which is brilliant for anything like cauliflower rice or any veg or anything fairly dry. Saves your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


That sounds good, I felt my fingers were in constant danger having to grate smaller and smaller pieces of cauliflower


----------



## Pattidevans

@Elenka_HM Life is too short to manually grate cauli!


----------



## Gwynn

The great thing about classical music is that it is very rare to get an earworm. Thank goodness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM Life is too short to manually grate cauli!


Or peel grapes!


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> The great thing about classical music is that it is very rare to get an earworm. Thank goodness


Nope! Totally disagree there! There are certain pieces that can go round & round my head like all 3 of Tchaikovsky ballets, Vivaldi The Four Seasons Winter, Strauss waltzes & polkas & Beethoven’s Ode to Joy!


----------



## Griffin.

Gwynn said:


> The great thing about classical music is that it is very rare to get an earworm. Thank goodness


I dunno like I've been know to hum the ride of the valkaries full belt for days on end!! Or vivaldis four seasons my brain is wired up wrong I hear a conversation or sense a mood change and a bit of music will pop into my head it's pretty annoying sometimes like I have my very own house band on standby at all times!!!


----------



## harbottle

Northerner said:


> Metformin isn't a medication that has an immediate impact on your system, it gradually builds up its efficacy over time (a bit like steroids do), so missing a few days probably won't show any immediate effect. Great number though!



I think I've read it takes about 3-4 days to become effective, but I'm not sure how long it takes to stop working! (4 days to get out the system and 14 hours to reach peak concentration or something.)


----------



## Lanny

Oh, thank goodness! The antibiotics are here & just taken the first one at 12:00! My! They’re REALLY stingy now & only 15 at 1 3 times a day for5 days & note to see GP if it doesn’t settle: time was when 28 at 1 4 times a day for 7 days was given out; then, reduced to 21 at 1 3 times a day for 7 days! This is the shortest ever course of antibiotics I’ve ever received: it the rise of the superbugs now like MRSA; overprescribing in the early days & quite a of people not finishing off their full courses! It why I like to fight these things off myself if I can rather than going off right away for antibiotics! 

Now I can try for some more sleep before my tresiba alarm set for 14:30 since I was late yesterday! I haven’t decided yet to stick with 92 or start going down? I needed to adda correction of 8 NR for a BS 13.8 after breakfast so, I still don’t think my basal is enough but, AB’s starting today & I’ll get better so, maybe? I haven’t made up my mind yet!


----------



## Elenka_HM

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Or peel grapes!


I was thinking "who on Earth peels grapes?" and then remember, my family does! In New Year's Eve Spanish people have the tradition of eating 12 grapes while there is 12 rings of a massive bell (that's done in a place in Madrid and everyone can see it live on TV). If you eat all your grapes before the bells stop, it's supposed to be good luck. I can tell you, to do this, you better eat FAST! No time for distraction!  So especially for kids, they do all this preparation in advance of peeling the grapes and taking the seeds out. 

Little traditions   By the way, I struggle big time eating my grapes at this pace, don't usually finish, and this year I had a laughing attack around the third grape and couldn't eat anymore until all bells finished haha.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

first chance I have had to get on here, first time doing the monthly metrics, took me all morning, but hopefully I will speed up once I get used to doing them and don’t have to follow my notes.

anyway 8.2 today, chat with the docs about my depression lasted 1 or 2 mins, with I’ll increase your medication it Will be with the pharmacy within an hour.

Not had much chance to catch up on the thread will do that later, did see that @eggyg has a HS, so congratulations on that.  

I have added a couple of photos from Sunday’s 1/2 marathon on @ColinUK thread in the exercise section.


----------



## janw

Late, late, late but got a 5.4 so was worth oversleeping! I was up earlier, trying to get through to the Dr's to make an appointment, but continuously got the busy tone, gave up at 8.30am as still hadn't managed to "join the queue" ... sigh! Fell back asleep without testing, naughty gal. So definitely no "dawn" phenomenon for me lol
Anyway, waited until after noon and tried ringing again, I know they keep some afternoon appointments by in case of emergencies and Dr requests, the rest can be "released" once morning surgery is over  - am now awaiting a phone call from Dr - not sure how she/he will be able to "see" my problem on my mobile, but maybe something can be sorted......
I've also decided to kind of revert back to the "diet" I started when first diagnosed, that did me well and did not give me the horrid itchy rash that is besieging me now - I've tried cutting out various things, but now feel the need to go back to day one and star afresh - and hopefully, any advice/treatment Dr can give me will benefit me too. Thank goodness for online food diaries!!!
Anyway, let's see what the afternoon brings.
Have a good day folk


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I have now had a sleep and woken up and got a lovely reading of 5.7 which is far better than the 9s I was getting through the night and earlier this morning and constant corrections. Sleep is clever stuff.... although basal insulin obviously helps too!


----------



## Griffin.

This cold and damp weather wants to do one!!! full on arthritic flare up today both my knees and my hips are rather unhappy ill not be walking the hellhound today thank god my dog walker is such a amazing lady and has come to my rescue in the nick of time so much for 10 thousand steps in other news I hit 11. 3 after lunch I think it's finally trending down single figures here I come still singing the wombles very loudly they just don't make Theme tunes like they used too well apart from sponge bob square pants!!!


----------



## Lanny

16:04 Oops! Overslept there!  BS 6.7 & my HEAD decided to reduce as I worked out by the time it gets to tomorrow’s tresiba I’ll have had 5 antibiotic pills & that’s got to an improvement but, my heart is still a bit hesitant about it! It DOES reassure me that I can compensate with more NR, if needs be, a lot easier, & safer, than risk going hypo!

So, -6 for a total of 86 Tresiba went in & my other pills including 2nd AB pill: a bit late; heard the alarm & bashed it off, in annoyance, & slept on! BUT, it was a relatively easy sleep & NOT a battlefield so, I’ll take that! 

The road to recovery has started!


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @eggyg


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg didn't know whether to care or star so just liked but congrats on the HS and glad you are both doing ok. Sounds like some tricky mealtimes coming up xx


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM Life is too short to manually grate cauli!


Or stuff mushrooms (one of my aunties peels her mushrooms ).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5

My pessimism was well founded, freezer did not turn up.


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm interesting, I too peel my mushrooms. The skins are invariably filthy dirty. Don't wanna eat that!

Up early this morning and BG 4.9

Oddly, and for no particular reason I can think of, my BG late yesterday afternoon was 3.8, great excuse to eat something!!!

Today is the dreaded shopping and it is very cold out there. Not keen to go out. And, heating is on eating up all my money!!!

My sister loves the cold. The colder it is the happier she is. So strange how we are all the same and yet all so different.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today, after 4 night jelly babies


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Northerner a 7.1 for me too.
@Michael12421 have you got your hearing working yet, I do hope so?
No time to stop. Have a good day x


----------



## harbottle

A 4.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> Snap @Northerner a 7.1 for me too.
> @Michael12421 have you got your hearing working yet, I do hope so?
> No time to stop. Have a good day x


No.  4 different plumbers, 9 appointments and none were kept.Yesterday was very cold, temperature started at 2 degrees and never rose above 5.  Had to use a butane gas heater and wear street clothes in the house.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.30am was 4.8, one JB and an hour later 8.4.
Its hump day today, three days left until we finish for Easter.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here. Dawn is back, with a steady rise from 4am.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today on yet another wet and windy day. Always the same when the kids are on their school holidays.

Nothing much planned today, originally we were going to Keswick to get me some new walking boots ( the town is absolutely full of outdoor shops) but the weather is supposed to be better tomorrow so the plan is to go then instead, and incorporate a walk into our day. Today will be mostly prepping food,  goulash and fish pie. I’ve also next door’s cat to feed as his owners are off to Manchester to attend their daughter’s graduation. The excitement is palpable.  

See you all in the morning. Have a good one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Well, well, I forgot to shut the kitchen door last night so the dogs were in the lounge this morning, but......they hadn’t snuck up onto the sofas, amazing. Bloden’s molting like a fool at the moment, so I’m well-relieved, phew, the sofa would’ve looked like a giant furball.

So sorry to hear about your ongoing problems @Michael12421. I hope someone turns up today with something on your list. You must be so fed-up. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Lanny

07:35 BS 11.3 Oops!  I finished up, after lunch, after active NR at BS 8.4 at 21:21 last night & didn’t correct as my 3rd & last AB pill was taken & checked it again before going to bed 23:08 BS 8.4! Didn’t correct either as I didn’t know if I’d drop overnight with the AB’s doing its thing?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The rest is about golf & you can skip it if you want! 

I’d PLANNED on going to bed but, decided to check if by ANY chance Tiger Woods could be in at The Masters next week after his car accident that broke his leg 14 months ago: couldn’t play last year? And to my surprise to find that I’d gotten it wrong & it’s NOT next weekend, the Easter weekend, & it’s actually this week!  AND Tiger IS playing! BUT, MY GOODNESS! His leg is held together with metal rods & pins so, his challenge is just walking the hills of the golf course as he’s hitting his shits & swings great but, his mobility & movement, walking & such ISN’T! BUT, he thinks he CAN still win it & everybody is talking about how Ben Hogan had a car accident & was hit head in by a bus, nearly died, was told he’d never walk again but, came back from THAT to win at Augusta: that famous bridge over creek is named after him; The Ben Higan Bridge!

SOOHHH! That was IT! I purchased the monthly Sky Sports pass & WILL be watching it live from Thursday at 2pm as there’s no live golf at all on the BBC; all highlights after each rounds’ play! It’s also, the 25th anniversary of Tiger’s 1st win at Augusta in 1997 with a record low score that stood for over 20 years until Dustin Johnson broke it in 2020!  It’s an even tougher comeback for Tiger than in 2019 as he’s in pain just moving & walking BUT, he says his golf swing & shots are great thinking he CAN win it or he wouldn’t  be playing!  SO, I can’t miss it & I’ll be cheering for him ALL the way: win or lose; I have a feeling though, just like I did in 2019!

So, I’m going to be a golf zombie again come Thursday & the weekend! I stayed up watching loads of golf on demand videos with my monthly pass & didn’t get any sleep plus no correction & it’s in the 11’s!  But, half oatcake in now, 1st AB pill of the day & 14 NR DP bust in BEFORE I started typing as I knew it’ll be a long post & don’t want BS to rise further!

Only Tiger Woods, eh! Anybody else, apart from Ben Hogan as he himself thought & said made the greatest ever comeback in sport, would EVEN try to play in his condition!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.4 for me today.


----------



## rayray119

8.9


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning for me. 
Quite a good result, as I pigged out on loads of pasta last night. Maybe I'm becoming immune to its carbs. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.5

A faulty Libre that was sure that I was 3.8 when a finger prick said 7.7 so changed the Libre and let’s hope this one’s accurate!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks. 6.7 for me today and nearly managed a "Unicorn Day" yesterday apart from the teeny tiniest excursion into the red yesterday morning. You have to look really hard at the graph to see if the graph does in fact have red ink on it. Maybe today I will manage a real "unicorn". 
Confession time...from a couple of days ago.... This is for Jan (@Ditto ) to let her know she is not the only one who pigs out on unhealthy food rather than waste it....  I found a tin of low fat rice pudding in the back of my cupboard a couple of days ago which was very long in the tooth (BBE 10/2020 so just 18 months out of date  ) and my stocks of food were getting low and I couldn't be bothered to rustle something up..... so I jabbed a whopping 8.5 units of Fiasp and ate the whole thing  .... added in some cocoa powder, a bit of brown sugar and a knob of butter because low fat is just no fun and I didn't have any cream but most importantly of course to slow down the carbs! Left it as long as I dared prebolus time (too long actually as I just dipped into the red after I started eating) and still ended up on 13.9 and needed 2 stacked corrections to get me back down. No risk of repeating that experiment!!.....My house is now safely clear of "out of date" rice pudding or indeed any other kind and I had indigestion for half the night (that will teach me) as well as a huge and rather persistent mountain on my graph and my TIR took a serious hit of course.   This was the old me before I changed my way of eating..... clearly she is still lurking under the surface ready to binge if I drop my guard.  Anyway, I just wanted to clear my conscience of that and hopefully extend Jan a little moral support. Hope you are OK as you haven't posted for a few days.

@Michael12421 So sorry that you still haven't got heating and that it is still so cold there. On a positive note the cold weather at least makes the freezer no show, less of an issue. Really hope you get heating sorted soon and that the
freezer turns up today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Today's excitement will be putting up some shelves and later some more work on acoustic arrangements with our guitarist. The good clarinet will be getting a run out rather than my self restored cheapo.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

very grey here, and a 8.9 for me today. 

Hope everyone is having a god day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Or stuff mushrooms (one of my aunties peels her mushrooms ).


My mum always peeled hers.... I just wipe with a damp cloth as mushrooms absorb water so easily.  Most of the "muck" (obviously not all of it) on them is actually gills from the mushrooms they have been packed with.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... grey and somewhat wet in Sunny Cornwall.

6.5 this morning, bit of a wibbly line but at least I have been 100% in range for the last 24 hours.  Is that a unicorn day?

@Michael12421 it seems you are experiencing the "manyana" syndrome - not funny when you really need something done and I do sympathise with you over having no heating.  When we first moved to Cornwall 34 years ago we misunderstood what they meant by "Drekly" (directly) and thought they meant they were coming right away.... no it means the equivalent of Manyana.... ie. we might or might not come some time or other.

@eggyg you have made me want stroganoff, not cooked it for ages... going grocery shopping anyway today, will get the ingredients.

@rebrascora I cannot bear to throw out tins that are past their sell-by... fortunately, apart from some diabetically harmless artichoke hearts that I must remember to use, I have  cleared out (i.e. eaten) all the  other stuff.


----------



## ColinUK

And no reading for me this morning as I’m out of test strips.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'4 earlier. I didn't have time to cook my cauliflower rice yesterday after all! Had to eat in a rush, just microwaved the food I had ready and added some toast. Then ate a sweet bun, not that I particularly fancied it at the moment but didn't want to waste them and thought I would need the carbs for work later. Wrong! I got stuck with door duty and didn't burn the sugar as I expected. My routine test around 8-8:30 pm was 7'2, not really high, but it's usually in the 4s and 5s if I'm on shift.

Well, today I'll actually have the cauliflower rice and maybe hold the dessert and take some bars with me to work in case it's more active than yesterday...

Oh! I have my first assessment for the talking therapy by the end of May. Hope it's helpful


----------



## Elenka_HM

@Pattidevans sounds like Cornish people are like Spanish in taking their time to get stuff done


----------



## silentsquirrel

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... grey and somewhat wet in Sunny Cornwall.
> 
> 6.5 this morning, bit of a wibbly line but at least I have been 100% in range for the last 24 hours.  Is that a unicorn day?
> 
> @Michael12421 it seems you are experiencing the "manyana" syndrome - not funny when you really need something done and I do sympathise with you over having no heating.  When we first moved to Cornwall 34 years ago we misunderstood what they meant by "Drekly" (directly) and thought they meant they were coming right away.... no it means the equivalent of Manyana.... ie. we might or might not come some time or other.


I heard somewhere that drekly meant manyana but less urgent!


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all...
13.4 still trending down I'm still stuck with the bloomin wombles rattling around my head day off today no phone calls no doctors no social workers to deal with the little hellhound is being walked by her other favourite person the dog walker I'm laid up my knees and hips arent happy at all I may have to cave and take some pain killers to calm the angry little buggers I have a carer starting 3 times a week as from Monday that's a huge thing for me letting someone else in to help  isn't something I'm normally comfortable with but I'm seeing just how much I've been neglecting becuase I simply can't keep up or do.. 
Have a great day gang


----------



## Griffin.

Heardle in one second! My favourite band of all times I play that song at least once a day so that opening cymbal sound was a dead give away in  other news I'm so going to hunt the person down that made wordle and kick him square in the meat and two veg just how one app irks me so is beyond me I'm off to read a dictionary and a thesaurus (insert grumpy muttering here)!!!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 14.8
Forgot to post yesterday. Brain like a sieve lately  (yesterday was terrible so we will leave it in the past )

Nothing exciting planned for today apart from needing to give my desk / office area a good clearout. I think i need to find a nice open tub/container for all my d stuff as I swear the finger prickers and meters are breeding. 
I'm sat here today looking about my desk and I'm not settled because its too chaotic. Will probs spend a few hours getting more organised and I can guarantee my mood will be improved when its done. (mental health mood - I'm not in a grumpy mood)

That's brilliant news @GRIFFINLONEWALKER about the carer. Deep breath and let them help you.


----------



## trophywench

I recall a colleague in London saying to me in the 1970s that he had heard we were going to Greece for our holidays this year, was that so, as we usually went to Spain, didn't we?  Yes, true, Crete.  Well - you know the full implication of the word 'manana' ?  Absolutely we do.  Well - the Greeks have no word to express that sense of urgency !


----------



## Lucyr

7.8 this morning, best bg since pre Covid. A full week since starting with covid and I still feel rotten. Called GP, next appointment is in a weeks time so booked that.


----------



## janw

5.8 after another bad night.
I am getting to my wits end with this itchy rash which is spreading so much. Dr whoever-she-was rang me, then I had to send her some photos - yes really! Then she messaged me back to say she'd done me a script for anti-histamines and some derma stuff to use instead of soap. I take blinking anti-histamines every day already - and I've not been using soap on the rash - on my rash-free hands yes - but not on my body. Use moisturiser she adds, I use baby lotion as it is milder. Not that I can collect the order until Friday anyway.... 
The photos from my phone does not show the rash clearly plus it is worse at night, as I told her, and it is hot to the touch. I told her I was worried as it had begun to start itching on my right foot and that I have diabetes. Maybe I should have just banged my head on the wall. I don't think she has been of any help and I'm now starting to feel very sad and tearful.
She also said to keep on with the E45 itch relief cream/ointment I'd bought, but I'm getting through that so fast and it costs £4 for a tube.
I'm still trying to stick with foods etc I had logged at the start of my food diary from end of August, before all this crap started (excuse my French), I'm cutting out fruit again as that was always more of a rarity - but I've been trying to be healthier - and (don't shout) I've even added back a small half sugar to my tea, just to get back to an even keel (before dx it was 3 sugars, I am not going that far back!!). I don't know what to do except start over again. I think cheese will be the next thing to be withdrawn on a daily basis as I was never one for much dairy before - nice brown bread ham and cheese toastie once in a while, sort of thing. Primula cheesespread can stay though thankfully! lol
I never got to today's coffee morning, just fell asleep finally as the alarm went off, so that was that. I had hoped to get out somewhere today, but we will see how it goes once I've had some lunch.
Sorry to bore you with all this, but I just need to let it all out. I don't want to fall into the pit of depression and this can help me a bit. 
I'll get there in the end somehow! It's my birthday next week - so there's something to look forward to on the horizon - and I got a card from my mum yesterday, bless her, still not sure about my sister saying she has dementia, she thinks to send it early so I get it on time - and was surprised how quickly it reached me when I told her it was here already. Hoping to go and see her next month with the daughter and co, almost a 90 mile trek to Essex.
Anyway, enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Elenka_HM

gll said:


> I think i need to find a nice open tub/container for all my d stuff as I swear the finger prickers and meters are breeding.


I have a cardboard tray from a box of chocolates that looks nice, it's in my room and I keep there the booklet where I write my BGs with a regular pen, the insulin pen I'm currently using, and my meter when I'm at home (I carry it with me anywhere else). Then it's all together and easy to access. I keep the spare pots of strips in a different place, because I don't need them every day and don't want too much clutter at sight. Also have the box of needles in the night stand, just out of habit, I used to inject in my bed but not anymore. Probably should leave a bunch of needles in my tray with the pen and store the rest of the box with the strips!


----------



## Leadinglights

janw said:


> 5.8 after another bad night.
> I am getting to my wits end with this itchy rash which is spreading so much. Dr whoever-she-was rang me, then I had to send her some photos - yes really! Then she messaged me back to say she'd done me a script for anti-histamines and some derma stuff to use instead of soap. I take blinking anti-histamines every day already - and I've not been using soap on the rash - on my rash-free hands yes - but not on my body. Use moisturiser she adds, I use baby lotion as it is milder. Not that I can collect the order until Friday anyway....
> The photos from my phone does not show the rash clearly plus it is worse at night, as I told her, and it is hot to the touch. I told her I was worried as it had begun to start itching on my right foot and that I have diabetes. Maybe I should have just banged my head on the wall. I don't think she has been of any help and I'm now starting to feel very sad and tearful.
> She also said to keep on with the E45 itch relief cream/ointment I'd bought, but I'm getting through that so fast and it costs £4 for a tube.
> I'm still trying to stick with foods etc I had logged at the start of my food diary from end of August, before all this crap started (excuse my French), I'm cutting out fruit again as that was always more of a rarity - but I've been trying to be healthier - and (don't shout) I've even added back a small half sugar to my tea, just to get back to an even keel (before dx it was 3 sugars, I am not going that far back!!). I don't know what to do except start over again. I think cheese will be the next thing to be withdrawn on a daily basis as I was never one for much dairy before - nice brown bread ham and cheese toastie once in a while, sort of thing. Primula cheesespread can stay though thankfully! lol
> I never got to today's coffee morning, just fell asleep finally as the alarm went off, so that was that. I had hoped to get out somewhere today, but we will see how it goes once I've had some lunch.
> Sorry to bore you with all this, but I just need to let it all out. I don't want to fall into the pit of depression and this can help me a bit.
> I'll get there in the end somehow! It's my birthday next week - so there's something to look forward to on the horizon - and I got a card from my mum yesterday, bless her, still not sure about my sister saying she has dementia, she thinks to send it early so I get it on time - and was surprised how quickly it reached me when I told her it was here already. Hoping to go and see her next month with the daughter and co, almost a 90 mile trek to Essex.
> Anyway, enjoy the rest of the day


I had an itchy rash on my leg after my knee surgery which I think was an allergic reaction to the Compore E dressing and the GP prescribed a hydrocortisone/ fusidic acid cream and also some hydromol cream and antihistamines and it worked  well and took about 2 weeks to clear up completely. E45 didn't do much I'm afraid.


----------



## Griffin.

10.2 after lunch!!!
So close I smell the single figures.
Having some carpet time headphones on a fresh brew and some Tom waits on the stereo it's the little things that make me happy.. 
And to all of you having a hard time just boop here and all will feel better


----------



## KGL

A little off subject but after my training last night my bs shot up to over 9 although it was immediately after a fairly strenuous session but it left me feeling down hearted.   

It dropped two hours after my dinner to 8.3 and again this morning to 5.8 - my lowest fasting reading since I began monitoring about a month ago. 

Tested again before a very late lunch today and was surprised and relieved to see 5.2!    

Another weight drop this morning which gives me 6.8% body weight reduction in less than 6 weeks.  

I’m starting to feel encouraged by the progress I am making, achieved entirely through informed diet changes and I’m feeling confident I have a good chance of avoiding a type 2 diagnosis at my next blood test in early May if I continue the way I am as the trend is averaging 6’s snd 7’s rather than 8’s and 9’s. 

Thank you to all of you that have answered my questions to help me understand what is happening in my body and how to approach the challenge of getting my blood sugar under control.    Whilst I’m not following a very low carb diet, I have learned that I don’t need as much carb food as I thought I did and I am enjoying experimenting with new choices.  

On that note  I’m off to make caulflour and leek soup to have with Caesar salad for dinner!


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 thats not the news I was hoping to hear. That’s so rotten for you and I’m sorry.  Hope you and missy can cuddle up together and that it’s not too long before mañana becomes ahora.  Warm hugs to you xx


----------



## Michael12421

@SueEK
Thank you.  After being told yesterday that the freezer would not be delivered I was promised a telephone call today giving me a date for the delivery.  It has not been made - as yet - but they work until 20.30 but I am in bed at 19.30 albeit with my mobile at the bedside.  I have penned an email of complaint - pithy does not even begin to describe it - which I will send tomorrow morning. My friends tell me that this is quite normal and I should get used to it!  After 16 years I still cannot accept that customers should be treated this way.


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> @Michael12421 it seems you are experiencing the "manyana" syndrome - not funny when you really need something done and I do sympathise with you over having no heating.  When we first moved to Cornwall 34 years ago we misunderstood what they meant by "Drekly" (directly) and thought they meant they were coming right away.... no it means the equivalent of Manyana.... ie. we might or might not come some time or other.


Love it @Pattidevans. Here in Pembs, it’s called a Pembrokeshire Promise.  You know it’s bad when it’s got a name.


----------



## Griffin.

Bloden said:


> Love it @Pattidevans. Here in Pembs, it’s called a Pembrokeshire Promise.  You know it’s bad when it’s got a name.


I grew up in South Africa and over there we say I'll do it now now which is anywhere from five minutes to a year


----------



## Leadinglights

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> I grew up in South Africa and over there we say I'll do it now now which is anywhere from five minutes to a year


We always used to find our African students hadn't quite adjusted to having to turn up on time for their lab sessions otherwise they were not allowed in. 
My other half having spent his childhood in the then Rhodesia is still a bit like that even though he has been in this country for nearly 40 years.
Whereabouts in S A were you.


----------



## sg295

Hey all,

Sorry I’ve been rather quiet recently.

Have been feeling rather fed up and overwhelmed with diabetes related stuff recently so just needed a break.

Have asked the gp for a referral to a different hospital for treatment and they agreed and have just done the referral so hoping that may change things.

Hope you’re all well and should be back to being a bit more active on here again now


----------



## Griffin.

Leadinglights said:


> We always used to find our African students hadn't quite adjusted to having to turn up on time for their lab sessions otherwise they were not allowed in.
> My other half having spent his childhood in the then Rhodesia is still a bit like that even though he has been in this country for nearly 40 years.
> Whereabouts in S A were you.


I grew up in Cape Town. (Its this tiny village right on the tip of S.A ) I came back 22 years ago I'm so northern now it's not even funny I went back last year when my mum passed it was the middle of winter for them so they were all dressed up like snow men and I was wearing shorts vests and flip-flops sweating buckets and cursing the heat!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.7 this morning.

It's blowing a cold gusty gale this morning. No way will I go for a long walk but I have to go to the GP to get my ears checked. It's the first part of the process for addressing my increasing deafness. I guess they have to check that it is not due to a build up of wax before they look into it any further.

Not sure if it is safe to put the bins out this morning as the wind is so strong. Sigh

I might make some of those chocolate brownies later on that someone mentioned yedterday. Bought some ground almonds yesterday especially for it.

Nothing else planned.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## Lanny

01:57 BS 11.7 A bit disappointing & maybe reduced too much Tresiba too soon but, erred on the side of safety? 

Already had breakfast with more NR of 62 but, needed another +4 correction at 03:56 BS 11.8! I kept getting yesterday’s bolus JUST a little off that needed +4 corrections so, that last one s par for the course really! 

So, barring no sudden drops, I’m going to hold steady today on 86 Tresiba, just as I did yesterday, before considering reducing anymore! I DO feel better but, still the odd twinges of pain in both ears at times to remind me that I’m still ill! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m going back to bed before The Masters live coverage starts at 2pm. Only really up because I was hungry & now eaten, corrected & back for some more sleep! I went to bed just after 8pm yesterday watching the return of the par 3 contest traditionally held on Wednesday on the 9 hole course with WAG’s & children of the players dressed as caddy’s & olaying, or putting, the odd shot: last held in 2019 & a two year gap because of covid; lovely to see Rory McIlroy playing with his daughter Poppy! 

CRIKEY! I’d no idea the extent of Tiger’s injuries after his car accident & his right leg wasn’t just broken but, completely crushed & he almost lost it, along with his life, when car rolled over serveral times from the force of the collision!  I saw him limping around in the practice round yesterday & he’s said in his press conference on Monday that he’s in pain every day & his mobility is probably not going to get better as told by his doctors but, hopefully his leg will get stronger: it’s new normal now; but, his golf shots & putting is still in top form! It REALLY is a tough ask, I saw, to walk this very hilly course for 72 holes over 4 days! He’s having to spend a lot of time before & after playing to be able to play & recover! Eek! But, nobody is writing him off & it only remains to be seen what happens?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all it's a 10.3 for me 
Woken up by the pup playing ball on the stairs she likes to take her tennis ball let it drop from the top stair run after it run back up the stairs and repeat the process{she's lucky I like her)so I'm . Pulling my boots on and getting my camera going to hobble round the park and hopefully get some pics if the rain hold off..


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Eeeeekk!! 2.4 on finger prick, libre 3.5!!!!!! I did wake a while ago and it was 4.8 so i had a JB, obviously not enough. This sensor is still behaving very oddly. When i'm in range or low its not too bad, up to 2 over. When i go into the 9s, it suddenly shoots to 5 over where i am. Anyway, off to test again and hopefully i can jump in the shower and start getting ready for work. Only 2 more days, i'm exhausted and so are the kids.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

We had our honeymoon in S Africa. We loved Cape Town - got my first tattoo there LOL. 

Sending (((hugs))) @sg295 - I really struggled when first dx, so many things to take in / record / tweak, I was deffo overwhelmed. I hope the new referral helps. 

Gawd, I’m stiff from head to toe after yesterday’s decorating session. And the room I painted is tiny.  My bro’s always saying “Use it or lose it” - my version is “Use it but still lose it”.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2

This Libre 2 seemed accurate all of yesterday but is completely of last night and this morning. It claimed 3.8 when I was 8.6 and claimed 4.2 when I was 6.2


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6 today, and very happy because my family is on their way here. First time my brother visits me in England, second time for my parents. Sadly I couldn't get the day off work, maybe I get lucky tomorrow. Still have the whole weekend to be with them 

@Lily123 that sounds pretty annoying. I'm sure Libre is very helpful but can be just another trouble sometimes.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Scores on the door, 6.4.

Well, it’s dry, so far. Walking boot shopping here we come. We’ve decided against Keswick as I’d sort of forgot the kids were off school, it’ll be packed and to get a free parking space in a NT carpark we would have to be there now! So we’re going to Penrith, just up the road from us on the edge of the Lake District. They’ve a big Go Outdoors there. Fingers crossed I get some boots. They’re for my birthday, which is just after Easter, but I need to get them worn in a bit before our Scottish adventure at the end of the month. After the boot shopping, we’re going into the Eden Valley/ Yorkshire Dales ( it’s complicated) for a walk. Give the new boots their first outing, just a short one though. 

That’s it folks. See you tomorrow. Blister free I hope. Have a gud ‘un!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, and a wobbly line dipping in and out of the red all night. From the past weeeks graphs, I thought I’d got a bit of wiggle room for a half unit basal increase…obviously not!


----------



## SueEK

7.2 today. Not sure what to do today.  Hubby has nicked my car as his still isn’t working. If the rain holds off (it has been bucketing here) I might go for a wander.
Have a good day all x


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

6.2 today.

Have a good day


----------



## rayray119

9.8 not ideal but was half expecting worse.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.4 Today 
yesterday morning was 5.9.

A mad busy day yesterday with a early start as had an early appointment.
todays high waking BS down to having eating fast food when I couldn’t get diesel in Milton Keynes to get me home, yesterday (early evening it seemed everywhere had sold out of diesel) 

in the end I joined a queue for diesel @ Asda, they were expecting a delivery around an hour later, 
in order to get fuel and drive home, at least I filled up and can get to work today, 
I often drive around 100 miles a day so fuel is needed to do my job.

I wasn’t really aware there are Fuel shortages again, that is until yesterday, I’m told there are some protesters at the fuel distribution depots with nothing better to do than to cause disruption to the supply

Have a great day everybody  (apart from those that thinks it’s ok to glue themselves to a fuel tanker or the road in front of one)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 5.3 at 0800. Not sure if it counts as an FBG as I was up at 23.30/02.30/05.00/07.00...and the damned mare still hasn't foaled. Very windy, cold and intermittently wet this morning. Hopefully "my "Ukrainians have managed to get all the documents in to the Home Office. This week has been sleepless nights and infuriating days trying to sort out visa stuff. Not a well thought out scheme unless you desire to limit entrants. Best wishes for a good day.


----------



## Griffin.

Heardle in 3 seconds I'm slipping! 
Managed a few pics but it's so grey and miserable out there physio today getting put on the rack and stretched out like a medieval torture victim!! I have two full sleeves and a back piece funny enough I got my first tattoo in Cape Town too @Bloden my mums reaction was well your going to hell!! My sugars have dropped to 9.4 I'm in the single figures gang woop woop ill post some photos once I've edited  them all 
My three gratitudes for today 
Dogheads boundless energy
I was able to walk the park today 
Dippy eggs and soldiers
I hope you get a good pair of boots @eggyg id suggest going to Hawkshead but I'm not sure how close you are to them? 
Have a super amazing day and remember house plants are 90 percent water were 90 percent water too so that means we're all just house plants with feeljngs stay hydrated ya'll


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 

Nothing much else to report tbh.


----------



## ColinUK

Got Heardle in one.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Heardle in 3 seconds I'm slipping!
> Managed a few pics but it's so grey and miserable out there physio today getting put on the rack and stretched out like a medieval torture victim!! I have two full sleeves and a back piece funny enough I got my first tattoo in Cape Town too @Bloden my mums reaction was well your going to hell!! My sugars have dropped to 9.4 I'm in the single figures gang woop woop ill post some photos once I've edited  them all
> My three gratitudes for today
> Dogheads boundless energy
> I was able to walk the park today
> Dippy eggs and soldiers
> I hope you get a good pair of boots @eggyg id suggest going to Hawkshead but I'm not sure how close you are to them?
> Have a super amazing day and remember house plants are 90 percent water were 90 percent water too so that means we're all just house plants with feeljngs stay hydrated ya'll


Funnily enough we were actually in Hawkshead the village in December for a week’s holiday and bought fleeces in the shop. Fab shop but Hawkshead, the village, is a good hour and a half away as it’s south Cumbria and I’m north Cumbria. As for Hawkeshead, the shop, we used to have one in the city I live in but it went, like Cotswold which took over the shop space, years ago. I’m hoping Go Outdoors , which I’ve never been to will have what I want, I prefer Salomon as a brand as my current walking shoes and the ones before are/ were Salomon  are great. My last boots were Berghaus and I’ve never got on with them, rub my ankles, nip my bunions, I might be a lost cause when it comes to walking boots though, never really found a comfy pair.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone. A disappointing 7.9  for me after a very low carb (and not much protein either) evening meal and a very exertive day yesterday shifting manure and a 2 JB hypo at 9pm leading me to assume a 1 unit Levemir reduction last night might be a good idea but clearly not. I needed 2 stacked corrections before bed totaling 3 units and I have jabbed another 2 this morning.
Need to do some hoof trimming again today so my poor grumpy back will get some more work! I'm with both you and your brother @Bloden "Use it or lose it" yes, but it doesn't half complain when you use it!

@sg295 Sorry to hear you have been struggling again. I hope the referral goes through smoothly and you get the support you need. Good to see you posting again though.

@Elenka_HM Shame you can't get more time off work for your family visit but hope you are able to spend a great weekend with them and stock up on lots of hugs. The world needs more hugs!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Count me in for the group "WOOP WOOP" Congrats on dropping into single figures. You are doing great. 

@TinaD Feeling your sleeplessness. Hope the foal comes soon. My mare always used to like to wait for wet weather.... and usually me having an unavoidable appointment somewhere. I always wondered if it was a primitive thing where the rain dampens the scent at a time when the foal is most vulnerable, so the safest time for it to be born.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.0 today

Bad experience with some Lift glucose chews yesterday, seems they missed the step of glucose being added! hard as nails (rather than the chalky texture that crumbles/melts) and the sourest things I have ever had, not very nice at all

For those that know my struggles with my OCD in no way do I want you all to think TMI but I started kissing Bruce again last week xx


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg I got some Chris Brasher Gortex walking boots about 20 years ago and they are still going strong and I love them. Good luck with getting something comfortable and maybe carry some Compede plasters with you just in case.


----------



## Griffin.

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg I got some Chris Brasher Gortex walking boots about 20 years ago and they are still going strong and I love them. Good luck with getting something comfortable and maybe carry some Compede plasters with you just in case.


I miss going up and down dales @rebrascora  last long walk I took was in 2019 did the coast to coast for the  macmillan cancer Trust I got my boots made to fit my feet by a little old man back in south Africa and their still going strong never a blister or a rub of any kind from them I would also say theres some amazing walking Shoes around now so you don't have to wear big old clunky boots if you don't want to @eggyg


----------



## Lucyr

9.4 bg, day 9 of Covid I think and still wiped out so not much else to report. May try leaving the house today but not to go far as I’m still symptomatic / testing positive.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> I miss going up and down dales @rebrascora  last long walk I took was in 2019 did the coast to coast for the  macmillan cancer Trust I got my boots made to fit my feet by a little old man back in south Africa and their still going strong never a blister or a rub of any kind from them I would also say theres some amazing walking Shoes around now so you don't have to wear big old clunky boots if you don't want to @eggyg


I love my walking shoes but as I’m getting older I need ankle support,  especially for the fells. I don’t like boots but it’s needs must I’m afraid.   
 I hate getting older, but hey, it’s better than the alternative.


----------



## Griffin.

I just told her she's adopted!!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I'm gonna have to buy some strips so I can post in this thread legally! 

@rebrascora I am LOL at the rice pudding. I would never eat that, I'd feel it a waste of time with it being low fat.  I likes full fat Ambrosia with pineapple jam dobbed in.

I'm watching the Peaky Blinders documentary, no idea why as I never watched the series. I do like Beaky Blinders on TikTok.  Have a good day all, this weather though!!!


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> @rebrascora I am LOL at the rice pudding. I would never eat that, I'd feel it a waste of time with it being low fat.  I likes full fat Ambrosia with pineapple jam dobbed in


Do I not get extra points for adding butter, sugar and cocoa, Jan? 
Low fat would not be my choice either but I bought it years ago (hence it being well out of date) when I was trying to be "healthy". I did my best to corrupt it with naughty things! Forgot to mention I also chopped up a square of dark choc and added that to it. Only thing I could have done to improve on it was to add a shot of rum and some raisins. Sadly there isn't going to be a next time to make that amendment.   
Really don't like my levels going up to mid teens though or having to inject masses of insulin to bring it down.



Ditto said:


> I'm gonna have to buy some strips so I can post in this thread legally!


Jan, we love to hear from you even if it is  "illegally", so don't use that as an excuse to abandon us.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> I had an itchy rash on my leg after my knee surgery which I think was an allergic reaction to the Compore E dressing and the GP prescribed a hydrocortisone/ fusidic acid cream and also some hydromol cream and antihistamines and it worked  well and took about 2 weeks to clear up completely. E45 didn't do much I'm afraid.


I have a friend with severe allergies.  She once told me that E45 cream contains some form of detergent.

@janw could you be allergic to the washing powder you are using?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me. 

Inadvertently split my basal dose yesterday evening as I picked the wrong pen up which only had enough for half rations in it. Took the rest when I got home from the rehearsal studio. Result the flattest of flatfishes overnight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> The world needs more hugs!


Most definitely!


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Funnily enough we were actually in Hawkshead the village in December for a week’s holiday and bought fleeces in the shop. Fab shop but Hawkshead, the village, is a good hour and a half away as it’s south Cumbria and I’m north Cumbria. As for Hawkeshead, the shop, we used to have one in the city I live in but it went, like Cotswold which took over the shop space, years ago. I’m hoping Go Outdoors , which I’ve never been to will have what I want, I prefer Salomon as a brand as my current walking shoes and the ones before are/ were Salomon  are great. My last boots were Berghaus and I’ve never got on with them, rub my ankles, nip my bunions, I might be a lost cause when it comes to walking boots though, never really found a comfy pair.


Hi Elaine - just nudging in here.  I have had problems with my feet (Mortons Neuroma) from climbing Kilimanjaro - my friend says I donated my feet to charity!  Anyway I was advised to get boots with nice wide toes and when I was in Keswick a few years ago I bought a pair of Altberg G-fit - they are BRILLIANT! Comfy from the word go and don't pinch my toes at all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... raining one minute, sunny the next!  Just hope the rain holds off over lunchtime and afternoon as I am venturing into town to meet a friend for lunch and do some shopping after.

5.8 this morning which I am well happy with as I really enjoyed https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/spinach-and-orzo-pilaf-with-paprika-prawns/ that I cooked for dinner.  Never had Orzo before but it is delicious!

Not so happy with my BP this morning, 180/102.  It's far too high and hoping not too dangerous as my appointment with my GP isn't until 13th.

@eggyg good luck in your search for walking boots.  Mine are very heavy leather boots.  I've had them since just after diagnosis because I thought the old ones were pinching... turns out it was neuropathy pain,  They do so much nicer lighter ones these days.

Oops, no time for more as I have to jump in that shower and get on or I will be late... HUGS to all those struggling.


----------



## gll

Morning all 18.1

As per usual, I started my post and got side-tracked 
Nothing much to report here. Surveyor tomorrow for bathroom refit planning. I guess its going to be a housework day today 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER huge cheers for you for seeing single digits. Forgot what they look like


----------



## janw

Pattidevans said:


> I have a friend with severe allergies.  She once told me that E45 cream contains some form of detergent.
> 
> @janw could you be allergic to the washing powder you are using?


Still using Persil which my mum began using when I was younger (may still use), though I've long since changed to the liquid version. Haven't changed anything like that, I'm quite a stickler for the "tried and tested and used most of my life" products - I know I can be sensitive to change so prefer not to. 
I've used E45 products over the years and not had a problem with them, it seems to be helping a bit, along with the baby lotion - thought that would be gentler than moisturiser plus already had it to hand. I managed sleep earlier last night, albeit about 2 hours at a time, better than it has been anyway. Thanks for your concern, much appreciated.


----------



## janw

6.4 this morning but was sipping camomile and honey tea throughout the night with a wee bit of added sugar, plus my stress levels were up a bit, so will just have to take it as it stood.


----------



## Griffin.

back from the torture session ouch is all i can say about that little escapade i feel like i've been used as chew toy by a whole team of rugby players.
i'm not sure if i've said thank you to lovely lot im super grateful for the encouragement and the cheers when things are going in the right direction this thread has made me realise that no man is a island and we can all do with asking for a little help and guidance from time to time . i've spent a few years in the wilderness i coming back slowly getting the help i need letting people back in and accepting that i can't do this on my own, i picked up my camera today and i actually took some photos something i've not done since my wife passed away three years ago. 
sounds silly but tis a big thing for me im finding me again and its pretty special anyways ill stop with the hyperbole and i`ll go climb back in my box lol 
you guys are awesome 
that is all ........
oh if it's ok with you guys i'll keep on posting the pics of the hellhound i have files of photos that have never seen the light of day lol   
keep smiling you awesome folks you !!


----------



## rebrascora

janw said:


> Still using Persil which my mum began using when I was younger (may still use), though I've long since changed to the liquid version. Haven't changed anything like that, I'm quite a stickler for the "tried and tested and used most of my life" products - I know I can be sensitive to change so prefer not to.
> I've used E45 products over the years and not had a problem with them, it seems to be helping a bit, along with the baby lotion - thought that would be gentler than moisturiser plus already had it to hand. I managed sleep earlier last night, albeit about 2 hours at a time, better than it has been anyway. Thanks for your concern, much appreciated.


My ex husband turned out to have a food allergy to raspberries which brought him out in a really itchy rash on his back and thighs. He had no idea but rasps are one of my favourite fruits so we were having them more often than he would normally eat them. It took ages to figure out the cause and I always thought it was weird that the rash didn't affect his mouth or face but just his back and legs.... human bodies are odd in how they respond to things sometimes. Pleased it was him and not me considering I eat rasps pretty much daily now with my diabetes.


----------



## rebrascora

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> back from the torture session ouch is all i can say about that little escapade i feel like i've been used as chew toy by a whole team of rugby players.
> i'm not sure if i've said thank you to lovely lot im super grateful for the encouragement and the cheers when things are going in the right direction this thread has made me realise that no man is a island and we can all do with asking for a little help and guidance from time to time . i've spent a few years in the wilderness i coming back slowly getting the help i need letting people back in and accepting that i can't do this on my own, i picked up my camera today and i actually took some photos something i've not done since my wife passed away three years ago.
> sounds silly but tis a big thing for me im finding me again and its pretty special anyways ill stop with the hyperbole and i`ll go climb back in my box lol
> you guys are awesome
> that is all ........
> oh if it's ok with you guys i'll keep on posting the pics of the hellhound i have files of photos that have never seen the light of day lol
> keep smiling you awesome folks you !!


The great thing is that you are one of "us" "awesome people" now too, helping to put a smile on others faces with your quirky posts and fab dog photos and making a difference to how we feel too. Yes, keep posting. We love them!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

8 exactly for me today, thing going forward my lunch break will be the only opportunity I get to come on here, due to volume of work.

hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## janw

rebrascora said:


> My ex husband turned out to have a food allergy to raspberries which brought him out in a really itchy rash on his back and thighs. He had no idea but rasps are one of my favourite fruits so we were having them more often than he would normally eat them. It took ages to figure out the cause and I always thought it was weird that the rash didn't affect his mouth or face but just his back and legs.... human bodies are odd in how they respond to things sometimes. Pleased it was him and not me considering I eat rasps pretty much daily now with my diabetes.


Funnily enough my hubby suggested strawberries to me, so I'm giving them - and all other fruit - a miss now. I never ate much by way of fruit before and added it to my diet to be healthier - so it could be that - I know full well that I can suddenly get a reaction to something after years of happily eating it.....life can be very unfair at times! lol


----------



## Lanny

13:11 BS 8.2 Still, a bit disappointing but, pills, 86 Tresiba & 54 NR in for Breakfast mark 2! Which is going to be gobbled once I’ve posted: trying a bit of pre bolusing! 

A Very Good Afternoon to you all! 

About to enjoy a day of Masters golf!


----------



## janw

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> back from the torture session ouch is all i can say about that little escapade i feel like i've been used as chew toy by a whole team of rugby players.
> i'm not sure if i've said thank you to lovely lot im super grateful for the encouragement and the cheers when things are going in the right direction this thread has made me realise that no man is a island and we can all do with asking for a little help and guidance from time to time . i've spent a few years in the wilderness i coming back slowly getting the help i need letting people back in and accepting that i can't do this on my own, i picked up my camera today and i actually took some photos something i've not done since my wife passed away three years ago.
> sounds silly but tis a big thing for me im finding me again and its pretty special anyways ill stop with the hyperbole and i`ll go climb back in my box lol
> you guys are awesome
> that is all ........
> oh if it's ok with you guys i'll keep on posting the pics of the hellhound i have files of photos that have never seen the light of day lol
> keep smiling you awesome folks you !!


Whatever helps you get back to being you is totally fine with me, we all get lost to some degree throughout our life and trying to be strong with no help is something we think we can manage, but at times we do need other people. Not for them to do anything but "be there", encouraging us, a shoulder to cry on or lean on, to show us we are not alone and someone is watching out for us. A smile, a wave, a thumbs up can speak louder than words. As for me, I love dogs - have a crazy, sock-thieving cocker here, 10 years old but who sometimes thinks he is still a pup, though he seems be getting more verbal towards us as each year passes (7 years we have had him, our beautiful rescue) - he can be so demanding!!! So yes, please show your photos of the "hellhound" as that would be a joy to see.


----------



## Griffin.

Lanny said:


> 13:11 BS 8.2 Still, a bit disappointing but, pills, 86 Tresiba & 54 NR in for Breakfast mark 2! Which is going to be gobbled once I’ve posted: trying a bit of pre bolusing!
> 
> A Very Good Afternoon to you all!
> 
> About to enjoy a day of Masters golf!


im not sure about golf you know it seems like a waste of perfectly good walk and then there's the whole whack the ball in a straight line thing and then go whack it again im sure golf was invented as a way to exterminate moles lol


----------



## Lanny

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> im not sure about golf you know it seems like a waste of perfectly good walk and then there's the whole whack the ball in a straight line thing and then go whack it again im sure golf was invented as a way to exterminate moles lol


I can’t do two things at once: hit it straight or hit it  hard; tried it & a LONG queue backed up behind me on the par 3 9 holes at Portstewart as I took more 6 or 7 whacks at each hole & STILL not in! 

I can’t help being a golf nut, though as a lot of us on The Causeway Coast are! There are so many absolutely gorgeous golf courses along the coast AND Northern Ireland is a SUPERPOWER in golf, don’t you know?


----------



## Kaylz

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER we lost our hellhound a few years ago, at the moment we have crazy cat  xx


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Good morning everyone. A disappointing 7.9  for me after a very low carb (and not much protein either) evening meal and a very exertive day yesterday shifting manure and a 2 JB hypo at 9pm leading me to assume a 1 unit Levemir reduction last night might be a good idea but clearly not. I needed 2 stacked corrections before bed totaling 3 units and I have jabbed another 2 this morning.
> Need to do some hoof trimming again today so my poor grumpy back will get some more work! I'm with both you and your brother @Bloden "Use it or lose it" yes, but it doesn't half complain when you use it!
> 
> @sg295 Sorry to hear you have been struggling again. I hope the referral goes through smoothly and you get the support you need. Good to see you posting again though.
> 
> @Elenka_HM Shame you can't get more time off work for your family visit but hope you are able to spend a great weekend with them and stock up on lots of hugs. The world needs more hugs!
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Count me in for the group "WOOP WOOP" Congrats on dropping into single figures. You are doing great.
> 
> @TinaD Feeling your sleeplessness. Hope the foal comes soon. My mare always used to like to wait for wet weather.... and usually me having an unavoidable appointment somewhere. I always wondered if it was a primitive thing where the rain dampens the scent at a time when the foal is most vulnerable, so the safest time for it to be born.


Hi @rebrascora 

Thanks for the message.

Gp signed it off last night so hoping for a speedy process and that I’ll get an appointment at the new place soon. Just felt like I wasn’t really being listened to or taken seriously so wanted to go elsewhere that has a very good reputation for diabetes care


----------



## gll

@janw My daughter gets massive eczema flare ups and we rotate between steroid cream that she got from the docs and child's farm moisturiser. 
She gets irritated by like *everything* but this one is fine for her. (amazon link for ref) but boots do it too.
Was recommended by one of my friends with severe eczema.
I know its not necessarily eczema but might be something for your arsenal that wont irritate things more and it defo moisturises nicely.

Loving the pics of all your hellbeasts. <3


----------



## janw

gll said:


> @janw My daughter gets massive eczema flare ups and we rotate between steroid cream that she got from the docs and child's farm moisturiser.
> She gets irritated by like *everything* but this one is fine for her. (amazon link for ref) but boots do it too.
> Was recommended by one of my friends with severe eczema.
> I know its not necessarily eczema but might be something for your arsenal that wont irritate things more and it defo moisturises nicely.
> 
> Loving the pics of all your hellbeasts. <3


I do believe that Asda sell some of those products, I'm pretty sure that is the make my daughter uses for the princess' hair conditioner, so I can take a look tomorrow. Just checked online and this is the one Asda do (possibly Tesco too) 
Childs Farm Baby Moisturiser with Shea & Cocoa Butter​Thank you


----------



## Griffin.




----------



## Griffin.

sorry no text on that last post i got excited and hit send .... two of my favs that i've taken of the dog head ! i also have a few pics of my ex military dog mack he i had a few adventures together but that's  a story for a different day sadly he crossed the rainbow bridge a few years ago i swore i wouldn't have another one but the hellhound was a rescue from a dog fighting ring and as soon as i could i got her out of jail we worked together for year or so she was so shut down had never been indoors or just really been a dog six years later and she's my best mate my service animal if i'm really stressed out and my tics are bad she'll come lay on me and it calms me down i  don't say i have a dog i say i live with a dog i often think we don't deserve them at all  
after lunch bs 8.6 if i could do a jig i probably would


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kaylz said:


> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER we lost our hellhound a few years ago, at the moment we have crazy cat  xx
> View attachment 20552


Our crazy moggie. She was a rescue cat; she was born and lived for 3 weeks on the roof of a 3 storey building in a shopping centre before being taken in by Cats Protection.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Hi Elaine - just nudging in here.  I have had problems with my feet (Mortons Neuroma) from climbing Kilimanjaro - my friend says I donated my feet to charity!  Anyway I was advised to get boots with nice wide toes and when I was in Keswick a few years ago I bought a pair of Altberg G-fit - they are BRILLIANT! Comfy from the word go and don't pinch my toes at all.


Just back from boot shopping and mud sliding errr I mean walking in the beautiful Eden Valley. Not a good day. But that’s another story. 
I settled on Salomon boots after trying on loads. Including  Scarpa and Merrill. Too wide and heavy. Pleased with my choice. I was in for ages! I also got a new pair of walking leggings, they’ve a side pocket! I’m beyond excited. 
Good for you climbing Kilimanjaro. What an achievement, I’m far too old and decrepit to do anything like that now. I’ll stick to plodding about the Lake District fells and the Scottish Highlands. I must admit I was quite chuffed that the young girl in Go Outdoors thought I was going to/be able to climb Ben Nevis when I told her we were going to the Fort William area for our holidays.


----------



## Kaylz

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Our crazy moggie. She was a rescue cat; she was born and lived for 3 weeks on the roof of a 3 storey building in a shopping centre before being taken in by Cats Protection.
> 
> View attachment 20557


She's beautiful! Bubbles was 3 when Bruce took him on, his old owner didn't really give a toss and posted him for sale on a local Facebook page, I snapped him up for Bruce as could't bare to think where he might end up after just being posted on FB, no home checks or anything xx


----------



## Lanny

Yippee dee doo dah!  Flagging, tired & can’t last much longer despite Rory McIlroy not even through the front 9 yet being the last group who started at 19:30 BST but, a very happy bunny on two fronts:- 1 it may have started high today with 2 over 11’s & having to add corrections but, I got the hang of it with lunch & dinner that were BANG ON! 2 I’ve got to hand it to Tiger Woods who played very well today with 2 MAGICAL shots of the vintage Tiger magic to finish at -1 just 3 shots off the lead, at the moment, but, it was a Tiger I’ve never seen before! First off he can’t bend down as low on the greens before putting, studying the breaks of the green, he has to keep stretching, arms crossed behind his back & bending his upper body forwards, to keep from stiffening up while waiting for the marshals to wave their flags for him to play when those ahead have moved off & after watching him play since 2000 at St, Andrews & being nervous of him missing right with his tee shits, especially with the driver EEK!, his weak side when he misses is now the left where he missed it 3 times today! He didn’t use his driver at all today & he didn’t go for any big drives but, played smart! But, his best shit of the day, for me, was a vintage Tiger high iron tee shot on the par 3 6th hole that was JUST short of the hole: he said his favourite shot of the day, in interview afterwards, was his long 30 foot putt for Birdie on the par 3 16th hole with all the patrons so close to him on the green all cheering for him!

Here’s my day on mySugr & I may not stay up to test after dinner but, hopefully it’ll be decent when I wake later as I’ll be off to dreamland soon?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Griffin.

7.6 
Good morning all. 
Freezing my my extremities off its minus three on the temp gauge I had to get up and put more blankets on the bed last night and I've put a extra layer on getting up and making coffee this is pretty rubbish having to decide whether to heat the house or eat I'm tempted to turn the heating on and just bask in the warm glow of the central heating but i can't I've got the walking hot water bottle and some thermal underwear and a hot water bottle.  Feeling the squeeze is a understatement I may have to sell my car 
Anyways whine over hope every one has a amazing friday stay warm stay safe.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning    - 7.5


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

hopefully better weather today 
have a great day everyone


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

6.3 today.

TGIF and the last day before Easter holidays!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A bit down this morning. Couldn't get out for a walk yesterday because of the persistant rain, wind, extreme(ish) cold.

BG 4.5 this morning. Seems to be on the lower side recently. Mind you I got a 3.8 the other evening and that is getting too low. I wonder why. All I have done recently is to significantly reduce butter, stop any form of alcoholic drinking, increase exercise (except yesterday), started taking Allicin (for cholesterol lowering), started taking plant sterols (cholesterol lowering)

Had the heating off as an experiment yesterday. Not much fun. 15.0C is too cold. Put it back on this morning.

My wife made some bread in the new-ish bread maker. Lovely bread everytime. The electricity cost showed just 7.5p (quite surprising) and it takes 4 hours to do its thing. Very good value, except, between us, we seem to devour it rather quickly. Shop bought bread lasts so much longer (but is so bland/boring in comparison)

Good news, my one remaining friend has suggested that we go for walks together. I will certainly take them up on the offer. Shame my wife cannot cope with them (or anyone) coming to the house, and never comes walking (won't leave the house unless desperately needed).

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today. Off to daughters this morning then going to pop to Tesco’s as I noticed they had some nice summer dresses, may get a couple for holiday. Then off to Sains for weekly shop and this evening off to see my friend for a good old natter.  Bath soon but best use half the water I normally do.
Have a good day all x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Brrr! -2 degrees on the weather thingymajig  and anywhere between 5.4 arrow going down ( lying in bed) to 7.2 seven minutes later (when I got downstairs) on the Libre 2!  We’ll go for the middle I think. About 6ish?

Got new boots yesterday and then we went for a walk ( slide). Didn’t wear the new boots, thank goodness. It was very wet, sleet/ hail/ rain, extremely muddy with a  bitterly cold wind. We were soaked right through to our underwear and  were freezing cold, and I had thermals on under my walking trousers too!  All in all not a very enjoyable five miles. The rain stopped and the sun came out just as we reached the car! Mr Eggy carried his camera bag all the way round only getting his camera out as we arrived back to the start! We got home, stripped off, put our PJs on and lit the coal fire, we have just about thawed out. I’ve attached Mr Eggy’s one photo, and a selfie of us putting on a brave face at the end of the walk! We’ll laugh about it one day. 

 We’ve got baby Zara today and we’re borrowing daughter’s car and going to visit the farmers’ children and to see the lambs! I’m taking our car and we’re bringing them all back to ours and they’re having a sleepover. Not the lambs just the kids! Have a fabulous Friday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, having put my basal back down by a half unit.  I happened to wake at 4am, and was 5.4, so wouldn't want to be much lower.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.1 here.

Lovely pics ev1, especially your new boots @eggyg 
Here’s my girls...



They’ll be a bit more OTT later on when my OH gets back from Spain!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> A bit down this morning. Couldn't get out for a walk yesterday because of the persistant rain, wind, extreme(ish) cold.
> 
> BG 4.5 this morning. Seems to be on the lower side recently. Mind you I got a 3.8 the other evening and that is getting too low. I wonder why. All I have done recently is to significantly reduce butter, stop any form of alcoholic drinking, increase exercise (except yesterday), started taking Allicin (for cholesterol lowering), started taking plant sterols (cholesterol lowering)
> 
> Had the heating off as an experiment yesterday. Not much fun. 15.0C is too cold. Put it back on this morning.
> 
> My wife made some bread in the new-ish bread maker. Lovely bread everytime. The electricity cost showed just 7.5p (quite surprising) and it takes 4 hours to do its thing. Very good value, except, between us, we seem to devour it rather quickly. Shop bought bread lasts so much longer (but is so bland/boring in comparison)
> 
> Good news, my one remaining friend has suggested that we go for walks together. I will certainly take them up on the offer. Shame my wife cannot cope with them (or anyone) coming to the house, and never comes walking (won't leave the house unless desperately needed).
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


I’ve put my bread maker on first thing this morning. We’ve got four of the grandchildren coming today so it’ll soon go. I’m fact I may have to make two! 
I slice and freeze ours and just thaw it out as required, otherwise we would just keep eating it. It is so morish isn’t it?


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning and a pretty level overnight graph so I'm very happy with that.

Got the farrier coming this morning to put some shoes on Rascal who will be very happy. His hooves are in beautiful condition but he is not comfortable bare foot..... unlike the others who are all fine without shoes. Unfortunately his whole attitude changes once he gets shoes on from "Oh Wo is me!" to "Big and Bolshy!" and becomes much more of a handful. Having the winter off really improves the condition of his hooves though and when he isn't doing any work through the winter I can't justify putting shoes on him especially at £70 a set every 7-8 weeks.
Anyway, need to head out there and get fed and mucked out before my lovely farrier arrives. The sun will shine today because it always does when he comes to visit. It is frosty out there but with the promise of a clear bright day ahead.

Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## rayray119

9.9. I do know my correction at bed did kind of work last night well got it down to 9.1 at least.  (I checked on it leter in the night because i felt Disney(had planned to check on it anyway later just make sure it was coming down.)


----------



## ColinUK

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> back from the torture session ouch is all i can say about that little escapade i feel like i've been used as chew toy by a whole team of rugby players.


One man’s torture session another man’s dream


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone (I'm a Newbie).  5.9 this morning which is one of my lowest mornings so far (only been measuring for 3 weeks today, although it feels like longer!). My first morning measurement was 12.3 so this is obviously much better. Been on Metformin for 2 weeks - now taking 2 in the morning and 1 in the evening and will move up to 4 next week.  Last night I forgot to have my usual snacks after supper (orange and very, very small Green & Blacks chocolate (15g) - by the way, this is my "new usual" not my "old usual" which was much sugarier) and only fizzy water all evening (usually I have one alcohol free beer).  I felt really hungry/low and my BM (is that the right term?) was only 5.6 - I had two digestive biscuits as otherwise thought I'd be really low this morning.  This is all new to me and very much trial and error at the moment - but I'm sure you can all relate to that.  I hope everyone warms up. I'm off to the hairdressers at 11am but before that I need to get my rental cottage ready for some guests arriving late afternoon. Spent all last night ironing sheets - it's so annoying when you have guests and they use them all again  Here's a pic of me with one of my dogs (Winnie) on a very windy walk yesterday ...


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning to correlate with an uptick in stress I guess. 

Sis-in-law had upset mum again and as much as I try to soothe ruffled feathers and get mum to understand that being angry doesn’t achieve anything it’s to no avail. 

Anyway I’m seeing my nephew on Sunday for an early morning cinema trip and brunch and it’s always good to catch up on his uni exploits (not that I understand what he’s studying ‘Theoretical physics and advanced maths’) without any of the other family adults around. 

I miss my furry beasts. I don’t miss the ever present fur however!

Apologies to those of you who’ve seen these pics of P and J before.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 this morning to correlate with an uptick in stress I guess.
> 
> Sis-in-law had upset mum again and as much as I try to soothe ruffled feathers and get mum to understand that being angry doesn’t achieve anything it’s to no avail.
> 
> Anyway I’m seeing my nephew on Sunday for an early morning cinema trip and brunch and it’s always good to catch up on his uni exploits (not that I understand what he’s studying ‘Theoretical physics and advanced maths’) without any of the other family adults around.
> 
> I miss my furry beasts. I don’t miss the ever present fur however!
> 
> Apologies to those of you who’ve seen these pics of P and J before.
> 
> View attachment 20572
> 
> 
> View attachment 20573



So cute Colin!

Hope the ruffled feathers are smoothed down soon. Family stress can be so difficult. 

5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning after a night full of strange dreams. 
Just remembered that I did go a bit mad on the Manchego cheese and olives. 
Perhaps that was the cause.

Dez


----------



## gll

Morning all. 20.4 

Need to get moving, showered and dressed. Surveyor is due at 10 and if I'm not ready, I'm sure they will show up early 

wordle in 2 today (2 green and 2 yellow in my opening). Heardle in 1 sec too 

Will check back in later


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Morning everyone (I'm a Newbie).  5.9 this morning which is one of my lowest mornings so far (only been measuring for 3 weeks today, although it feels like longer!). My first morning measurement was 12.3 so this is obviously much better. Been on Metformin for 2 weeks - now taking 2 in the morning and 1 in the evening and will move up to 4 next week.  Last night I forgot to have my usual snacks after supper (orange and very, very small Green & Blacks chocolate (15g) - by the way, this is my "new usual" not my "old usual" which was much sugarier) and only fizzy water all evening (usually I have one alcohol free beer).  I felt really hungry/low and my BM (is that the right term?) was only 5.6 - I had two digestive biscuits as otherwise thought I'd be really low this morning.  This is all new to me and very much trial and error at the moment - but I'm sure you can all relate to that.  I hope everyone warms up. I'm off to the hairdressers at 11am but before that I need to get my rental cottage ready for some guests arriving late afternoon. Spent all last night ironing sheets - it's so annoying when you have guests and they use them all again  Here's a pic of me with one of my dogs (Winnie) on a very windy walk yesterday ...


Glad you could join us Jo. You don’t have to be barmy to post here, but it helps. As you can see it’s evolved over the years to a general chit chat and lots of us feel it’s a “ safe” space to offload and rant. So feel free if you feel the need.


----------



## Robin

Got Heardle in one today! I never normally do it, because I have huge gaps in my musical knowledge, but Son messaged me and said 'Even you will get it today' …he was right!
Took 6 over Wordle though, everything but the first letter right in the second go, and spent the next three goes choosing every word but the correct one.


----------



## Griffin.

zippyjojo said:


> Morning everyone (I'm a Newbie).  5.9 this morning which is one of my lowest mornings so far (only been measuring for 3 weeks today, although it feels like longer!). My first morning measurement was 12.3 so this is obviously much better. Been on Metformin for 2 weeks - now taking 2 in the morning and 1 in the evening and will move up to 4 next week.  Last night I forgot to have my usual snacks after supper (orange and very, very small Green & Blacks chocolate (15g) - by the way, this is my "new usual" not my "old usual" which was much sugarier) and only fizzy water all evening (usually I have one alcohol free beer).  I felt really hungry/low and my BM (is that the right term?) was only 5.6 - I had two digestive biscuits as otherwise thought I'd be really low this morning.  This is all new to me and very much trial and error at the moment - but I'm sure you can all relate to that.  I hope everyone warms up. I'm off to the hairdressers at 11am but before that I need to get my rental cottage ready for some guests arriving late afternoon. Spent all last night ironing sheets - it's so annoying when you have guests and they use them all again  Here's a pic of me with one of my dogs (Winnie) on a very windy walk yesterday ...


loving the windswept look you don't need a blow dry with wind like that! .
welcome to the thread were all a little loopy. i found when i first went on metformin that i was hungry all the time too so i went online ( this site has some really good recipes for it)  looked for some low G.I snacks its about being fuller for longer . don't be afraid to ask questions have a rant everyone's lovely. if i can give you one bit of advice its that its not a one size fits all diagnoses and what works for one may not work for the other so trial and error and a b.s meter is a definite thing .
heardle in one sec wordle is still my nemesis i peeled the paint off the kitchen walls with my swearing this morning late walk with  furhead  who decided to have a full on work out with a felled tree! and then proceeded to swan dive into some fox poo and did a barrel roll of victory because she smelt so funky and wanted the world to know of her triumph so we then had  smelly walk home and two baths to get rid of the stank 
meeting my carer for the first time today so the clowns having a field day the tics are pretty funny been shouting snotty surfboards and i love socks lol ..
my three things im grateful for
thermal layers
that friday feeling
good coffee


----------



## gll

Well that was quick, wet room is a go. An order will be sent out today, a few weeks to wait and then they will be out to measure and then carry out the work.

hope all goes well with meeting you carer griff.

welcome to the thread @zippyjojo


----------



## Gwynn

Feeling so much better after a 2 hour walk on the  beach. Bright, no wind, decent temperature: and that's just me!!! 

I see we're putting up pictures of our dogs. Here's one of mine...


----------



## Griffin.

Gwynn said:


> Feeling so much better after a 2 hour walk on the  beach. Bright, no wind, decent temperature: and that's just me!!!
> 
> I see we're putting up pictures of our dogs. Here's one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 20576


is he called dali ?


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> One man’s torture session another man’s dream


I've done gigs at clubs like that.........


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Might risk an hour in the garden as it's not raining at the moment.


----------



## SueEK

E
This is my Misty looking after my grandson x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - sky seems to be clearing.

7.1 this morning, which I am very pleased with after yesterday's saga!  Met my friend for lunch in the swimming pool cafe on the promenade.  Had a delicious sandwich on a rather large roll, filled with Cornish Brie, sun-dried tomatoes, and rocket.  Plus we ordered a small bowl of chips between us.  Considering the size of the bread roll I bolussed for what I thought and obviously under-bolussed as, apart from a chunk of bread I tore off, I ate the lot which is unusual for me.  Had a very few chips too.  I also had a chamomile tea.  After lunch we walked into town (via a very steep hill and a short rest in a sheltered spot in the churchyard).  Though the sun was out the wind was freezing!  My Libre warned me of high BG, I tested 13.4 and didn't correct cos I thought it would go down.  After looking round the only decent ladies' shop left in town (decided not to buy jeans at £79.95 - is there really a market for that price jeans?) I went to Boots for a couple of items and then we made our way back downhill to the front where we thought we'd get a coffee, but all the coffee shops were shut (at 3.45??).  So rang hubby to give us a lift home.  Was shocked and horrified when I got home to see Libre reading 20.4!!! Tested BG with the Libre reader which I  am using as a meter - to be confronted with "Hi" - in this case not a friendly greeting.  

I went online to see what "Hi" might mean in terms of numbers so I could correct, but I couldn't find the info... so I posted in a Libre group on FB... I just thought answers might come quicker  there.  Apparently the reader only goes up to 27.6.  I expressed my surprise at that... then got a lot of unfriendly answers along the lines of "why would you want it to read higher than that" or lectures about controlling my BGs.  So unlike this friendly forum!  I'll know where to post in future.  Anyway....  then followed multiple corrections (7 in total), hence me being pleased with this morning's 7.1.

If anyone has read all the above my apologies for the rant!  In retrospect I can see the funny side.

@zippyjojo - welcome to the thread!  You're probably regretting it having read this post... or skipped it more sensibly!

@eggyg you are clearly a very brave woman to have done that walk yesterday!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER good luck meeting your new carer!

@gll hope they expedite the wet room!


----------



## Lanny

11:28 BS 4.9  Time for a Tresiba reduction then!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Woke just after 10am for call of nature & couldn’t get back to sleep so, vertical, for now & took my AB pill at 10:08 earlier! Alarm set for 13:30 so, I CAN have another snooze or hunger might set in before Tresiba alarm & I’ll go down to 84 or 82; haven’t decided yet? 

It’s cut day at the Masters & Rory is starting offearlier today around 13:30 & Tiger is the near the end at 18:41 with only 2 groups teeing off after him! It seems that a Korean is at the top with one more shot so, Tiger is now 4 shots off the lead! Rory had a pretty up & down struggle yesterday to finish on +1 & it must have been after 1am when he finished: it won’t be that much earlier when Tiger finishes today so, it’s a LONG day for me to stay up & see him do it!


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - sky seems to be clearing.
> 
> 7.1 this morning, which I am very pleased with after yesterday's saga!  Met my friend for lunch in the swimming pool cafe on the promenade.  Had a delicious sandwich on a rather large roll, filled with Cornish Brie, sun-dried tomatoes, and rocket.  Plus we ordered a small bowl of chips between us.  Considering the size of the bread roll I bolussed for what I thought and obviously under-bolussed as, apart from a chunk of bread I tore off, I ate the lot which is unusual for me.  Had a very few chips too.  I also had a chamomile tea.  After lunch we walked into town (via a very steep hill and a short rest in a sheltered spot in the churchyard).  Though the sun was out the wind was freezing!  My Libre warned me of high BG, I tested 13.4 and didn't correct cos I thought it would go down.  After looking round the only decent ladies' shop left in town (decided not to buy jeans at £79.95 - is there really a market for that price jeans?) I went to Boots for a couple of items and then we made our way back downhill to the front where we thought we'd get a coffee, but all the coffee shops were shut (at 3.45??).  So rang hubby to give us a lift home.  Was shocked and horrified when I got home to see Libre reading 20.4!!! Tested BG with the Libre reader which I  am using as a meter - to be confronted with "Hi" - in this case not a friendly greeting.
> 
> I went online to see what "Hi" might mean in terms of numbers so I could correct, but I couldn't find the info... so I posted in a Libre group on FB... I just thought answers might come quicker  there.  Apparently the reader only goes up to 27.6.  I expressed my surprise at that... then got a lot of unfriendly answers along the lines of "why would you want it to read higher than that" or lectures about controlling my BGs.  So unlike this friendly forum!  I'll know where to post in future.  Anyway....  then followed multiple corrections (7 in total), hence me being pleased with this morning's 7.1.
> 
> If anyone has read all the above my apologies for the rant!  In retrospect I can see the funny side.
> 
> @zippyjojo - welcome to the thread!  You're probably regretting it having read this post... or skipped it more sensibly!
> 
> @eggyg you are clearly a very brave woman to have done that walk yesterday!
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER good luck meeting your new carer!
> 
> @gll hope they expedite the wet room!


Been there before, numbers even higher when I was down with covid in May 2020, & it’s HARD to shift numbers down when they’re that high & I had to do MASSIVE corrections of 150 NR just to get things moving & followed it up with not much less than that until I got it down near as target range I could! My meter can read up to, from the instruction manual, 33 & I got to 29.9!  It took ALL night to get it down to about 8 or 7 ish! It must have been exhausting for you & hopefully you’ll recover today with steadier numbers?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

8.4 this morning, nothing much to report as I have not felt like running or yoga this week due to how tired I am feeling after work.  Must start making myself go as I am sure it will help get rid of some of the work stresses.

I have no pictures of pets to share.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Feeling so much better after a 2 hour walk on the  beach. Bright, no wind, decent temperature: and that's just me!!!
> 
> I see we're putting up pictures of our dogs. Here's one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 20576


WOW that is an amazing picture. Love it.


----------



## eggyg

Oo


Robin said:


> Got Heardle in one today! I never normally do it, because I have huge gaps in my musical knowledge, but Son messaged me and said 'Even you will get it today' …he was right!
> Took 6 over Wordle though, everything but the first letter right in the second go, and spent the next three goes choosing every word but the correct one.


Ooh it’s annoying isn’t it. I had four in the right place except second letter also on line two. I managed in five! Phew!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - sky seems to be clearing.
> 
> 7.1 this morning, which I am very pleased with after yesterday's saga!  Met my friend for lunch in the swimming pool cafe on the promenade.  Had a delicious sandwich on a rather large roll, filled with Cornish Brie, sun-dried tomatoes, and rocket.  Plus we ordered a small bowl of chips between us.  Considering the size of the bread roll I bolussed for what I thought and obviously under-bolussed as, apart from a chunk of bread I tore off, I ate the lot which is unusual for me.  Had a very few chips too.  I also had a chamomile tea.  After lunch we walked into town (via a very steep hill and a short rest in a sheltered spot in the churchyard).  Though the sun was out the wind was freezing!  My Libre warned me of high BG, I tested 13.4 and didn't correct cos I thought it would go down.  After looking round the only decent ladies' shop left in town (decided not to buy jeans at £79.95 - is there really a market for that price jeans?) I went to Boots for a couple of items and then we made our way back downhill to the front where we thought we'd get a coffee, but all the coffee shops were shut (at 3.45??).  So rang hubby to give us a lift home.  Was shocked and horrified when I got home to see Libre reading 20.4!!! Tested BG with the Libre reader which I  am using as a meter - to be confronted with "Hi" - in this case not a friendly greeting.
> 
> I went online to see what "Hi" might mean in terms of numbers so I could correct, but I couldn't find the info... so I posted in a Libre group on FB... I just thought answers might come quicker  there.  Apparently the reader only goes up to 27.6.  I expressed my surprise at that... then got a lot of unfriendly answers along the lines of "why would you want it to read higher than that" or lectures about controlling my BGs.  So unlike this friendly forum!  I'll know where to post in future.  Anyway....  then followed multiple corrections (7 in total), hence me being pleased with this morning's 7.1.
> 
> If anyone has read all the above my apologies for the rant!  In retrospect I can see the funny side.
> 
> @zippyjojo - welcome to the thread!  You're probably regretting it having read this post... or skipped it more sensibly!
> 
> @eggyg you are clearly a very brave woman to have done that walk yesterday!
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER good luck meeting your new carer!
> 
> @gll hope they expedite the wet room!


If it’s the same group I’m a member of there’s quite a lot of judgemental folks on it. TBF there’s some pretty dumb questions, I’m not saying yours was as it wasn’t, but last week a guy would not be told he was wrong about attaching his sensor. He had tried three and they wouldn’t attach. Turns out he wasn’t even clicking the two parts together. He wouldn’t have it though. Folks sent videos what to do, but no, according to him the part in the pot with the foil lid was a spare sensor! OMG! I just sat back and read it and didn’t get involved. He’s probably still trying to fit it as we speak! I sometimes think some folks just don’t read instructions, in fact I know they don’t as I’m married to one! TBF he’s an engineer by trade so he’s pretty intuitive with most things.


----------



## Griffin.

lunch time reading 8.9
the new carer seems lovely but i think it's going to take some time for me to be completely settled and comfy with her touching my things she went over to my records and i started ticking loads its a reflex thing for me my home is my fortress of solitude and letting two complete strangers in is unprecedented in my world was yelling about hairy fairies and that beans are people too and then laughing at the absurdity of the whole thing . the clown is driving the bus today thats for sure . im not playing wordle anymore im running out of swear words @eggyg


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oo
> 
> Ooh it’s annoying isn’t it. I had four in the right place except second letter also on line two. I managed in five! Phew!


Oh, my bad, it was the second letter I was struggling with, not the first.


----------



## janw

5.7 this morning. Went shopping on my own, now waiting to go to the chemist for my prescriptions at around 2.30pm - they re-open at 2.00pm but it is always so busy then. 
They was out of the childs farm moisturiser in Asda, apart from a grapefruit and tea tree oil one, but I didn't fancy that one, so just got some Palmers cocoa butter daily skin therapy. I really cannot see that the prescribed anti-histamines and non-soap stuff will make any difference. If push comes to shove I will start taking the emergency pack of antibiotics I have for COPD flare ups (never needed to date) and then get them re-prescribed (I need to get a steroid tablet top-up anyway) - not the correct procedure to follow, but I do believe that is what I need - and I detest taking medication, especially antibiotics! If only Drs would actually listen to you....sigh.
Oh well, time to get ready to go.
Have a good weekend all - doubt if I'll go anywhere, not an awful lot of fuel in the car and the queues are horrendous with panic buyers, with the idiots holding up fuel deliveries. Wish I had a muck-spreader with a wayward hose, that might get them to clear off at the depots ....   Follow me for more unlawful problem solving!! 

please practice making nice keto cakes with files in them - thank you.....


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> I went online to see what "Hi" might mean in terms of numbers so I could correct, but I couldn't find the info... so I posted in a Libre group on FB... I just thought answers might come quicker there. Apparently the reader only goes up to 27.6. I expressed my surprise at that... then got a lot of unfriendly answers along the lines of "why would you want it to read higher than that" or lectures about controlling my BGs. So unlike this friendly forum! I'll know where to post in future. Anyway.... then followed multiple corrections (7 in total), hence me being pleased with this morning's 7.1.


I saw that post (but didn't realise it was you) and thought the comments were rude as **** the more they came xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

An awful 11.something for me today

I've been feeling pretty down in myself for a few days, no matter what I say to Bruce he seems to think it's his fault but it really isn't, it's just me, he sent the loveliest message to me a wee while ago which made me burst into tears  xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon
> 
> An awful 11.something for me today
> 
> I've been feeling pretty down in myself for a few days, no matter what I say to Bruce he seems to think it's his fault but it really isn't, it's just me, he sent the loveliest message to me a wee while ago which made me burst into tears  xx


I have never figured out why when everything has gone wrong and you are feeling on the edge that somebody saying something nice can tip you over and you end up in floods of tears.
A good cry often works wonders for making you feel better.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> I have never figured out why when everything has gone wrong and you are feeling on the edge that somebody saying something nice can tip you over and you end up in floods of tears.
> A good cry often works wonders for making you feel better.


No I can't figure it out either! It has helped a little, hoping I'll feel better when he comes up at some point and I can get a hug or that might just make me cry again xx


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me.
> 
> Might risk an hour in the garden as it's not raining at the moment.


This memory just popped up of a thing I did quite some time ago.


----------



## Griffin.

heres a fact .
did you know that if you replace your packs of crisps with grapefruit you can lose up to 90% of the little joy you have left in your life 

keep smiling folks


----------



## Lanny

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> heres a fact .
> did you know that if you replace your packs of crisps with grapefruit you can lose up to 90% of the little joy you have left in your life
> 
> keep smiling folks


As anyone on statins, for cholesterol, should know; you can’t have grapefruit! It’s in all the medicine info leaflets! 

So, I haven’t had any in years! Not that I ever liked it & only remember trying it once: it was TERRIBLE! A Green Puking emoji!


----------



## freesia

Good afternoon all. I'm very late today! Last night i went out for a meal at a place i've never been before. It was lovely food and company but i decided to slightly under bolus as i was a designated driver and i didn't want to be too low to drive home. I thought i'd done ok, having a small correction when i got home but ended up in the 15s at 2am! 2u correction sorted it and i woke to a 7.6.

I'm really glad its Friday and we have finally finished for Easter. I'm exhausted and so are lots of the class. I intend to have a glass or two of wine tonight.

@zippyjojo welcome to the thread
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER i hope you get used to your carers soon
@ColinUK its a good photo

Loving everyones photos of dogs and cats. I don't have either (hubby doesn't like dogs to come near him)so i have to make a fuss of everyone elses.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> As anyone on statins, for cholesterol, should know; you can’t have grapefruit! It’s in all the medicine info leaflets!
> 
> So, I haven’t had any in years! Not that I ever liked it & only remember trying it once: it was TERRIBLE! A Green Puking emoji!


Grapefruit is verboten for tonnes of medication not just statins. 
Basically if you’re prescribed almost anything then avoid grapefruit.


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> This memory just popped up of a thing I did quite some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 20581


I recall the horror one performance as I’m dancing in the kick line and my right shoe came off and flew into the audience.


----------



## Lanny

Wow!  It’s a low day for me! I wake again in the 4’s 17:14 BS 4.6 by the time I’d been to the bathroom & back to wash my hands!  Note to self: must be ultra conservative with NR doses today as 84 Tresiba already in & I’d wished I went to 82; those AB’s have kicked in big time now! There’s only 4 left to take, just had my 2nd for today & woke by the 17:00 alarm for it, & 1 last day of them tomorrow!

I couldn’t stay awake earlier & slept through with the golf playing on my iPad as background noise! Now I have over an hour to cook & eat before Tiger tees off at 18:41! 

Time for breakfast mark 2 today of ramen!  I will go back to 30NR as 40 for breakfast mark 1 earlier is clearly too much! Things are almost back to what they were, not that THAT was the norm for long, before coming down with this infection: things have gone down & up very quickly these last weeks & I do SO long for some stability back, please! Two Hands Together Pleading emoji!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> I recall the horror one performance as I’m dancing in the kick line and my right shoe came off and flew into the audience.


Did you autograph it for the audience member it hit along with your apologies, of course!  Rory McIlroy hit his dad during the Masters last year despite shouting “Fore” & said afterwards, joking I hope, I aimed straight for him & I autograph the ball for him & get him a bag of frozen peas!


----------



## freesia

Hhmmmm very annoyed at myself. I got heardle in 1. Wordle however, i got 4 letters correct in the right places but there were just too many choices and i failed, i put in all of the wrong ones!


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans, sneaking in some hugs. No one wants to see that on their meter but no need for judgy folks focusing on that and making you feel bad.

Had folks on the phone 2 hours after the Occupational Therapist / Surveyor appointment this morning too arrange a visit for measuring and planning. Same guy that was out this morning too, I mean I could have loaned him a tape measure and got it done earlier . Anyways that's happening on the 26th so fairly quickly.



GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> heres a fact .
> did you know that if you replace your packs of crisps with grapefruit you can lose up to 90% of the little joy you have left in your life
> 
> keep smiling folks


 Proper laughed at this


----------



## Griffin.

Yeah sorry folks I know the old grapefruit is a huge no no for all of us statin users I was thinking out loud I have a way of doing that I think very outside the box so to speak I'm I know i know I'm odd lol I'll go back to the naughty step I know where it is already


----------



## Elenka_HM

Leadinglights said:


> I have never figured out why when everything has gone wrong and you are feeling on the edge that somebody saying something nice can tip you over and you end up in floods of tears.


That's so true! In my last diabetes appointment I was talking about some difficult feelings I was having, that I thought "well, I'm not so bad right now" and the nurse and dietitian (both lovely women) said I was doing things right and they were there to support me and I started crying. It's not the first time I get more emotional when people are nice like this. 

I had a BG of 6'5 this morning. Didn't post earlier as I was spending the day with my folks. Got a text saying I didn't have to work this morning, which was amazing news, but would have been even better if I had read it before getting all dressed and fed, would appreciate an extra hour of sleep lol. Anyway, we went outside for English breakfast and then got the bus to a small town I really like. We are relaxing at home for a bit, and tomorrow we will go to Bristol to spend the weekend before they take the flight back from Bristol airport. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## Griffin.

morning gang i have a 6,2 reading this morning (insert applause here)
 got rudely awakened by a cold wet nose in the ear cause the hound wanted to go out for a pee,and then decided she needed to sniff and check out every inch of the back yard (you know just in case there's a cat or a burglar hiding in the bin!) its her birthday today she turns 7 so i guess i`ll let her off and give her a few extra belly rubs . my house is freezing its dipped to 9 degrees indoors if it drops any lower ill have penguins in the front room and a inuit family in the kitchen ! i may as well get wrapped up grab my camera and take her out for a walk and go watch the sun come up .
stay safe keep smiling x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.9. Very reasonable

I managed a great 206 minutes walk yesterday. Weather was really nice. Later on it became cold and windy again. Not sure about today, no sun, I might go for a short walk. Not keen on the cold. 9 degrees? You must be freezing @GRIFFINLONEWALKER 

Nothing planned for today, yawn, dull....

Have a great day whatever you get up to


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks. 7.8 this morning and it’s a beautiful bright but crisp morning out there. Yesterday didn’t go quite as planned but did see my daughter and had a good catch up which was lovely.  SIL is still having a really rough time and now on new medication which the NHS won’t pay for, its £278 a month. He has tried so many anti-depressants, anti-psychotics etc etc, I don’t even know what these ones are but his psychiatrist has prescribed them so he needs to try them, no matter the cost, to see if he can turn a corner. It’s so hard for my daughter to see him suffer so and she has to hold everything together looking after the house, the children, work and of course her husband and there’s nothing that we can do that can actually make any difference to him, so sad, he’s the sweetest person.  Sorry went off on a tangent there.
Meeting up and my son and DIL later for a meal so that will be nice.  
Have a good day all xx


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. And off to Park Run!
Might stop for a coffee beforehand.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.1 here - eek! Miss Dawn P. barged in at around 6am. I don’t think we’ve been formally introduced. I hope she shoves off asap.

Have a lovely weekend with your folks on Bristol @Elenka_HM - it’s a great place, lots going on. Good choice!

(((Hugs))) @Kaylz - I hope you’re feeling more upbeat soon.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1. 

Had a great time on the farm yesterday. Baby Zara was feeding a lamb. She loved all the animals. We brought the farmers’ children home with us and they stayed over. We had Maccie Ds for tea! Not my thing at all but it did mean after a busy day I didn’t have any cooking to do or washing up. It was okish, I had a chicken wrap and fries. Didn’t have a clue how much basal to give. I got it wrong! Or was the mountain range on my Libre due to making two loaves of homemade bread and having to taste them to make sure they were ok to feed my precious grandchildren? 

The girls are up with me, the boys ( Mr Eggy and grandson) are still in bed. Late night watching “ boy” films! That’s their thing, the girls and I go to bed early and I read them a story. The plan is a walk today after our full English, maybe frog and toad hunting, whilst taking in a park on the way. 

Have a super Saturday all. The sun is supposed to come out later, won’t be warm though. Brrr!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, seems a popular choice this morning, I spy @Northerner and @eggyg sharing it. Cold here too, it rained heavily just as I was going to bed, and I’ve woken up to a frost. Roads could be interesting!


----------



## rayray119

9.3 it definitely does seem like I raise in the morning because when I woke up randomly In the at 4 this morning I was 6.4(however it would risking trying to sort this out as I needed to sure it always happens)


----------



## Griffin.

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 4.9. Very reasonable
> 
> I managed a great 206 minutes walk yesterday. Weather was really nice. Later on it became cold and windy again. Not sure about today, no sun, I might go for a short walk. Not keen on the cold. 9 degrees? You must be freezing @GRIFFINLONEWALKER
> 
> Nothing planned for today, yawn, dull....
> 
> Have a great day whatever you get up to


Yeah I just can't afford the extra costs I live in 150 year old terraced house it's not as energy efficient I've also just had a council tax increase and my incomes fixed with not much wriggle room so needs must its thermals and wooly hats at the moment for me still shouldn't grumble really at least I have a roof and a warm bed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 4.5 for me first thing this morning. 
Just back from a good long walk. Beautiful cloudless blue sky, but it was cold enough to freeze your assets!  

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

8.9 this morning, didn’t sleep the last 2 nights so a bit grumpy. It’s day 10 of covid and still have a cough and positive test, I’ve been avoiding going anywhere to reduce risk of spreading it, but not really sure what it means getting to day 10 and still having symptoms and positive test, can I still be spreading it? Not sure how cautious or not I need to still be.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.8 here and its refusing to go up. I've had toast (i was too hungry to wait) so will have to bolus when it rises a bit more.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.


----------



## freesia

What a start to the day.....Heardle in 1, Wordle in 2!!!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bloden said:


> Have a lovely weekend with your folks on Bristol @Elenka_HM - it’s a great place, lots going on. Good choice!


Thank you! We have some sort of plan of what to do, but any suggestions for Bristol would be appreciated  

Good morning everyone! My BG at 7 am was 6'8. It's really sunny right now and the wiews from the train are stunning. Also, I got my period, which is not a very interesting piece of information until you consider...it's been missing for almost 9 months! Of course it had to come back when I have planned a weekend away lol! But I'm honestly relieved. And I wasn't wearing white trousers!! Haha.


----------



## Griffin.

sometimes the light is just perfect ....
cold and frosty this morning not that the hairy one cared much.....................
 my after breakfast reading is 13.2 ouch thats cause i cheated and had 3 fresh croissants and a tiny glass of fresh juice. have to go and get a big shop in urrrgh means adulting and stuff


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

only just got up, 7.7 today, off to see War of the Worlds this afternoon.

have a good day everyone


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you! We have some sort of plan of what to do, but any suggestions for Bristol would be appreciated
> 
> Good morning everyone! My BG at 7 am was 6'8. It's really sunny right now and the wiews from the train are stunning. Also, I got my period, which is not a very interesting piece of information until you consider...it's been missing for almost 9 months! Of course it had to come back when I have planned a weekend away lol! But I'm honestly relieved. And I wasn't wearing white trousers!! Haha.


We went to Bristol for the weekend a few weeks ago. It was lovely walking along the docks, lots of great bars and restaurants. I can recommend one called Spitfire (on the docks almost opposite SS Great Britain) if you like barbecued/american food. It was amazing. We also walked up to Clifton (you can get a bus) which is a really pretty place, lots of independent shops, a walk along the Suspension Bridge and up to the observatory. Enjoy Bristol, its a great city.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you! We have some sort of plan of what to do, but any suggestions for Bristol would be appreciated
> 
> Good morning everyone! My BG at 7 am was 6'8. It's really sunny right now and the wiews from the train are stunning. Also, I got my period, which is not a very interesting piece of information until you consider...it's been missing for almost 9 months! Of course it had to come back when I have planned a weekend away lol! But I'm honestly relieved. And I wasn't wearing white trousers!! Haha.


We were in Bristol last year for two days. We absolutely loved it. We walked right round the harbour past SS Great Britain, very vibrant, lots of bars and restaurants, colourful town houses. We also walked up to and over The Clifton Suspension Bridge. It’s quite a hike so you will all need decent footwear and plenty of stamina! There’s Castle park that’s along the canal and leads to more restaurants and bars and shops. I would get a city map and just walk everywhere. Where are you staying? We stayed close to Cabot Circus and was very central. We saw a Banksy too!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, sunny but nippy here. Forgot to measure, but will do so tomorrow morning despite not being able to get on the Slimfast so it'll be a high reading, all ailments self-inflicted in my case. I've had to give up with the low carb yet again as I can't stick to it, I'm okay if on my own but when people come I go off the rails! My brother bought me a selection of cheeses for Easter instead of an egg, healthy option, but then I have a box of Ritz with it. Agh. Have a good day all.


----------



## Elenka_HM

T


eggyg said:


> We were in Bristol last year for two days. We absolutely loved it. We walked right round the harbour past SS Great Britain, very vibrant, lots of bars and restaurants, colourful town houses. We also walked up to and over The Clifton Suspension Bridge. It’s quite a hike so you will all need decent footwear and plenty of stamina! There’s Castle park that’s along the canal and leads to more restaurants and bars and shops. I would get a city map and just walk everywhere. Where are you staying? We stayed close to Cabot Circus and was very central. We saw a Banksy too!


Thanks! We are staying near Queens Square, very central as well. We basically plan to go walking from there to Clifton bridge, stopping anywhere we like in the way. My brother is also very interested in the cathedrals so we're going there as well. We all like walking and we have time


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks. 
Dawn was visiting here too. I was 5.5 when the alarm went off and scanned but I dosed straight back off without injecting morning Levemir and woke later on 7.4 which rapidly became 8.4 and has then taken half the morning and a stacked correction to come down so that I can eat breakfast, which I am just having now.  
Had a lovely long yomp yesterday after the farrier had been and then shared fish and chips with Ian last night which is a rather naughty treat for me but it was nice! Fish was perfectly cooked. Managed to almost keep levels in range but needed to be quite proactive as it produced 2 peaks and needed corrections. Feeding and mucking out horses afterwards may have helped contain the peaks.
Going to be spending this afternoon driving a pair of horses and then tomorrow we will be putting together a unicorn for the first time this year, (a unicorn formation is a pair with a single horse in front) WooHoo.... all of 3 Horse Power burning up the back roads!!
Hope everyone has a good weekend, especially @Elenka_HM with your family visiting. Not great timing with your cycle returning but I can understand the relief and great that they gave you yesterday off work after all!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.8 for me.

Just the usual shopping for today as far as I know.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning. 20.6

So made my first proper wups moment today when I was in town, got a bottle of rubicon and totally forgot to check if it was no added sugar. Just hoping the walk in town bought me down a little but before drinking it .
We will just leave my new prescription of test strips in their box, if you don't test it doesn't count right...RIGHT? .

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER check you out with your super awesome morning reading
@Elenka_HM totally understand the relief. Hope it stays all settled and normal now x
@Pattidevans are we back to normal today?


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here, seems a popular choice this morning, I spy @Northerner and @eggyg sharing it.


Me too... 6.1!

@eggyg and @Kaylz thank you for your kind words regarding the FB group.  I was a founder member and it used to be good at the beginning, but like a lot of FB groups anyone can say whatever they like and it’s not always kind.  Mind you, people like the chap who couldn’t apply his sensor does stretch people’s patience, what a numpty.

@Kaylz a big hug... hope you feel less fragile soon.

@Lucyr hugs to you too... hope you get a negative soon and stop feeling so ill.

@Elenka_HM I am sure it will be the last place you would want to visit, but we once had a wonderful meal in a Spanish tapas bar in Bristol, I think it was called The Black Pig... we met up with @everydayupsanddowns there for dinner and had a lovely time.

Well, last night we had an “interesting” meal.  I had made beef stroganoff.  I was just about to serve it and decided to give it a last flourish of ground black pepper.  The grinder end fell off, depositing 3/4 of the contents of the mill into the meal, all over the top of the stove and all over the kitchen floor.  Arggg... then followed fun picking out the peppercorns whilst trying to eat the meal.  I gave up... hubby persisted to the end.


----------



## Pattidevans

@gll yes thank you was back to normal yesterday.  Amazing that the surveyor didn’t do the measuring whilst he was there!  Good luck for him keeping his next appointment.


----------



## SueEK

@Grannylorraine enjoy the film this afternoon x


----------



## Lily123

Forgot to post earlier - 6.2 at 10:27


----------



## Lanny

There’s nothing else for it but, to go Australian with a G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

13:03 BS 8.0 & Tresiba still 84, I decided, as my reading around 06:something, little trip to the bathroom, was 6.0 & went to bed on 6.0 around 2am after the golf, so, a bit of a rise! I just need to fial back the NR! I was fine once I did that during the golf & my quick meals of cold cuts for breakfast mark 2, ramen for lunch & protein bar for dinner! My BS did swing a bit though from the 4.6 lowest to 14.0 highest because I dialled 2nd breakfast NR to 26 which was -4 lower than I’d decided, chickened & dialled it back with needle in me, & should have stuck to my decision! So, added the +4 to dinner, meaning the same dose for lunch & down to 22 for dinner! So, it was, or would have been, fine on normal NR doses on +4 extra Tresiba!

I’m not completely cleared up yet as I woke with a sore neck  under the chin on the right side & my ears still feel a bit “underwater” & hope this last day of AB’s does the trick of which there’s only 1 pill left: took 1st one at 6am & 2nd just now; last one at 7pm? If not; I’ll call the health centre on Monday?

DP busted with half oatcake as I plan to get some more snoozing until live coverage of golf at 3pm & had a DP busting dose of 12NR I decided but, stuck in 13 as that’s what was left in the pen!

Skip the rest if you want as it’s golf!

A pretty tense nail biting, in the old days before I kicked the habit, of Tiger struggling, as a lot were due to the windy conditions, yesterday as he made a TERRIBLE start of 4 bogeys +1 on the first 5 holes! Before his 1st birdie -1 on hole 8! It was then a case of down with birdies only to up again with bogeys on the back 9 which he played a LOT better today with no wayward, missing left because he struggles to rotate his right leg, tee shots! It was a visible struggle, I saw, for him to rotate that right leg but, he did it & made more birdies than bogeys on that back 9 to finish on +1 for the tournament! But, a new leader emerged & pulled away from the felid with -8 five shots ahead of the field & Tiger’s off the lead by 9 shots! Rory did worse on +2! Tiger said he had a lot of work to do today on Moving Day to get to within 5 or 6 shots off the lead to give himself a chance on Sunday & needs a LOT of ice baths basically freezing himself to death to get rid of the swelling & then warming back up to ready to play again! He’d also spoken to Nick Faldo before about his daily pain being a 15 on a scale of 1 to 10 so, he REALLY wants this & everyone could see the struggle & the patrons all appreciated it & cheered him on all day to which he responded to which he didn’t do so much in his earlier career!

I’ll be cheering him on today too & see what happens?


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> T
> 
> Thanks! We are staying near Queens Square, very central as well. We basically plan to go walking from there to Clifton bridge, stopping anywhere we like in the way. My brother is also very interested in the cathedrals so we're going there as well. We all like walking and we have time


Enjoy. It’s a fantastic city and we will definitely go back someday and stay longer.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

5.7 this morning.

Had an early lunch at around 11:30 (have been playing sax at a gig so had to fit my breaks in around that). Not sure if I underestimated the number of carbs or something but it seemed to be coming down fine but now libre is showing 9.1 with an arrow pointing straight up.

I have a feeling I underestimated that by 1 or 2 units…ahh well that’s life!

Have a good day all


----------



## khskel

sg295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 5.7 this morning.
> 
> Had an early lunch at around 11:30 (have been playing sax at a gig so had to fit my breaks in around that). Not sure if I underestimated the number of carbs or something but it seemed to be coming down fine but now libre is showing 9.1 with an arrow pointing straight up.
> 
> I have a feeling I underestimated that by 1 or 2 units…ahh well that’s life!
> 
> Have a good day all


Another Sax  player


----------



## Griffin.

bad move eating 3 pastries for brekkies ,, its super hard for me tho i have to do certain things in threes (i have ocd struggles)
so my b,s  is still above 11 the clown is making himself known snailface and weasel feet are being yelled and ive hidden my wallet and tv remote somewhere in the house. help !!
i can't find the blighters anywhere so taking a breather try think if i was me where would i hide my stuff that is safe and secure ? hmm .
the hound has pretty much given up and gone to sleep in the sun ,,,,,,
keep smiling y`all


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon, 
I’m late to post on here today, this morning BS was 6.1 

haven’t yet read through others posts
have a great day & weekend everyone


----------



## Lucyr

khskel said:


> Another Sax  player


Didn't realise there were so many musical people on this thread. Brass player here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lucyr said:


> Didn't realise there were so many musical people on this thread. Brass player here.


When I was a child I used to play on the carpet!!


----------



## sg295

khskel said:


> Another Sax  player


Haha yes, been playing sax for around 10 years now!

What sax do you play? I play alto


----------



## sg295

Lucyr said:


> Didn't realise there were so many musical people on this thread. Brass player here.


Amazing!

What instrument do you play?


----------



## Lucyr

sg295 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> What instrument do you play?


Flugelhorn and tenor horn


----------



## sg295

Lucyr said:


> Flugelhorn and tenor horn


Ooh nice!


----------



## khskel

sg295 said:


> Haha yes, been playing sax for around 10 years now!
> 
> What sax do you play? I play alto


Tenor, got an alto but it's in serious need of some TLC . Mainly play keys these days with some clarinet and guitar thrown in.
First gig over 40 years ago.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I slept in until one o'clock today!!
I was expecting it to be up a bit because of all the extra sleep.
5.8!!!
Something has definitely changed for the better.  Not sure what but I am pleased. Maybe it is less stress.  Our house purchase finally went through yesterday so we can stay put ( we've bought the house we've been renting for eleven years) and start making improvements now we don't have to worry about upsetting the landlady.


----------



## Lucyr

sg295 said:


> Ooh nice!


Bought a new toy today… I play from my iPad so bought a foot operated page turner as my hand operated one is awkward to hold


----------



## zippyjojo

5.8 this morning. I'm taking that reading first thing, before I have even my probiotics or cup of tea, but then it's quite a while (probably 2 hours at least) before I actually get round to having my breakfast/brunch. Had a shaky morning after an unpleasant email battle with a neighbour about us mowing the lawn. Anyway did eventually have my food and it was YUMMY! I love my breakfast so much that I often put it off for ages so I can really sit and enjoy it rather than just think of it as fuel - I can see that might have to change soon.  Hubby and I then went for a lovely 2 hour walk with the dogs in a lovely area with woods & valleys and it was SO nice and no thoughts of my neighbour (until I got home).  Fortunately even though she's next door we don't see her because of where her entrance is and she's behind a high wall. I'm afraid I played the "I've been extremely ill and had major surgery" card - she didn't seem too impressed or concerned


----------



## Gwynn

Well, as we seem to have touched on musical insruments, I'm a keyboard player and an organist.

My favourite instrument (if you can call it that) is the pipe organ, oh, and the oboe. Such a haunting sorrowful sound from the oboe. Can't play one though. Mind you I have never tried.


----------



## sg295

khskel said:


> Tenor, got an alto but it's in serious need of some TLC . Mainly play keys these days with some clarinet and guitar thrown in.
> First gig over 40 years ago.


Nice one!


----------



## sg295

Gwynn said:


> Well, as we seem to have touched on musical insruments, I'm a keyboard player and an organist.
> 
> My favourite instrument (if you can call it that) is the pipe organ, oh, and the oboe. Such a haunting sorrowful sound from the oboe. Can't play one though. Mind you I have never tried.


Oboes are beautiful!

I did my degree in music. First study singer but also a pianist and saxophonist


----------



## SueEK

I can play the recorder!!


----------



## rebrascora

I played violin as a youngster but not picked it up for A LOT of years. Also learned piano as a child. 
I started "trying" to play coach horn a few years ago, but only play when we are carriage driving because that is traditional and usually just special events like when we are taking Santa to the Christmas meet. I was also "blowing" for the NHS staff when we were doing those doorstep tributes on a Thursday  at the start of the pandemic. 
On a good day I can get 5 notes which may sound poor, but it isn't an easy instrument with a limited range. I really should practice more!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.4 again a bit low for me but ok.

I cannot remember who gave the brownies recipe here, but I gave it a go yesterday annd the result was excellent. Even my wife liked it and had seconds!!! For someone who believes everyone is trying to poison her (including me, sadly) that is quite something!!!

Did a minor but difficult update to the App yeasterday evening. Every update improves it by making it easier or better to use.

Went out for a 1hr walk yesterday but it was too cold to go any further than that. Cold is not good.

Last week I ran out of those three supplements that has been suggested could help sort out neuropathy. (Someone here suggested the idea might be 'snake oil'. I certainly took that on board and was sceptical from the start). It did seem to help a lot and the neuropathy dwindled to pretty much gone but once I had run out of the supplements the neuropathy seemed to come back a little more each day. Placaebo? Anyway, I bought some more of the supplements and started taking them again. The result, well, almost within a day things significantly improved. So it is possible that the supplements (or anything else that changed at that point, but no idea what) improved things. Interesting (to me, anyway).

Nothing planned for today and, if it is as cold as yesterday I will stay indoors and keep a tad warmer.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## Lucyr

8.7 here. Been struggling with not being able to sleep and a bad mood the last few days (probably linked), but did sleep 11pm-5am which will hopefully help today. Still feel a bit grumpy though, maybe Sunday breakfast by the sea will help. 

Todays plans - I keep a day of rest on Sunday so not much on. Will get some fresh air, church (virtual), zoom, music practice.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today


----------



## Griffin.

6.8 if this carries on people may start talking !
absolute mare of a afternoon yesterday i spent three hours looking for my bloomin keys wallet and vape device ripped the house apart in my stressed and frenzied state i`d gotten myself into trying to find them gave up decided to have a glass of iced water and finally found the little buggers id put them all in the deep freeze!! so moral of the story is always look in the deep freeze first before ripping your house apart trying to find your lost items . it didn't get any better after that little horror show went and did a big shop at half past 7 in the evening my tics were off the scale due to the stress i caused myself so i shouted about smurfs not wearing socks and other such delights and got followed by instore security for the entire shop i threw a bag of bread buns at his head (not on purpose i hasten to add) i  then got stopped going out of the shop because i was shouting about stealing fish so had my receipt closely scrutinized by a security guard who refused to look at my card that i carry in my wallet and was clearly on some sort power trip . i got followed to the car like some sort of pariah  (worst shopping trip ever!!!) so yeah not a good afternoon or evening but hey ho cant change it 
todays a new day onwards and upwards ..
 really good at playing records and finding just the right song does that count as musical ?
heardle in 2 wordle is still causing me to speak in fluent trucker it continues to taunt me .......
i took a pic of the offending items that spent the afternoon chilling in the freezer great game that was ......
have a happy day gang


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hurrah! More members of The Forum Band! I’ll join you on triangle 

5.8 for me today. 

I recall that lovely evening @Pattidevans but would have had no memory at all of the name of the venue!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today.

Pleased with that as I was out with friends last night - made sure to have a carby snack to prevent hypos and it seems to have worked and was only a little bit lower than I have been the previous few mornings!

Doing my 10 mile fundraising walk today - will be interesting to see how that goes! Must make sure to take plenty of food, water and hypo treatments but I’m looking forward to it.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

7.4 for me and had a very carb day, so pleased with that, out for my first run since my half marathon.

Saw War of the Worlds @ the O2; it was fantastic I have seen it before but it was even better.  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## SueEK

8.4 today after a carb fest last night. Son etc decided they didn’t want a cheapo roast so ended up at an Italian - fatal!!
Off to a car boot shortly, not sure what else today will bring. Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 11.2, eekety-eek! That’s last night’s curry, it just kept on giving all night long, fffleurrgh.
Off down the beach now to walk it off...enjoy your Sunday, ev1.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.9 for me. @Lucyr breakfast by the sea sounds perfect. We're off for brunch with both daughters in a bit but nothing else planned. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

9.1. my 7 day average for the past week isn't really good(happens every month (sorry) plus I still need to go to the doctor's) but perhaps will perherps I'll look at if once at the end of today and then not until next this time next week) with the whole 7 day avefy


----------



## Ian68

Morning 5.6 time for eggs and bacon breakfast.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, but needed jelly babies at 3am, despite only taking 2 units of Levemir at bedtime instead of the usual 2.5 or 3 to allow for exercise and alcohol taken during the day…(but it wasn’t an excessive amount of either!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me first thing. 
Today's walk was tropical compared to yesterday's. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! 5.8 at 9.40am! Mega lie in, that could be something to do with having a tribe of kids to feed, water and entertain. All I seemed to do yesterday was cook and then clean up afterwards. Probably be doing the same today as I’ve promised Mr Eggy a roast lamb dinner. TBF he’ll prep the veg. 

I’m afraid I won’t be joining the Forum Band, haven’t a musical bone in my body. I could loan you our little baby Zara though. At 13 months old she can hum Baa Baa Black Sheep, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star and the theme tune to Waffle Doggy from CBEEBIES! It’s unbelievable and very funny. Both her parents are very musical, dad plays guitar and drums and mum is a fab singer, that’s how they met, they were in Vienna on a performing arts school trip, they didn’t know each other as there’s two school years between them. And the rest is history as they say. 

That all folks. A very late breakfast for us and a wee trip to Aldi but otherwise a very restful day. Have a great day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 6.2 for me. 

All the music talk  must have set the themes for some very vivid dreams last night. I was singing and playing guitar at the Gothic Pogo Festival in Leipzig. Damn it was glorious. Sadly my vocal talents in real life make that highly unlikely in reality.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 21. Could be foot on floor (couldn't test in bed due to needing to pee lol) but its pretty much what I went to bed on. First one read 27 but redid and got 21 so we will just go with that 

Hope to catch some of you lovely peeps on zoom later on x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

4.7 with a pretty flat line all night.

What a talented bunch you are!  I can't hit a note, but I do enjoy listening to music.


----------



## Griffin.

I used to sing in a thrash metal band well I say sing......  It was a lot of growling and stuff.......


----------



## eggyg

I meant to attach this photo earlier. Zara feeding the lamb whilst on our visit to the farmers. That’s my eldest daughter looking very glam!


----------



## rebrascora

@MeeTooTeeTwo Those olives and Manchego were lovely but gave me really weird dreams last night too (and a very dry mouth) and I normally sleep really soundly with no "in sleep entertainment".... I did eat the whole tub in one go though   Kept waking up in the 8s feeling very restless. I eventually got up and got a glass of water and injected a unit of Fiasp and then slept much better after that.... in fact, too well. Woke at 7 when I scanned a nice 6.0 and injected Levemir and then dropped back off and was 4.3 when I eventually woke up and got out of bed. Had to get breakfast pretty pronto this morning with being a bit low rather than the usual 45 min delay.

@sg295 Good luck on your walk today. Hope you enjoy it. Can't remember if I sponsored you for that, so if not, pop up a link and I will chip in.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Can't believe how quickly and dramatically you have turned around your diabetes management.... despite eating 3 naughty pasties for breakfast the other day  . Huge cheer and round or applause for you here. Really sad that you had such a difficult shopping experience yesterday though. Hope your gear didn't suffer too much from being in cold storage  but pleased you eventually found them.

@gll Really concerned about how your levels are just slowly drifting higher and higher. Do you have an appointment soon? Really think you need insulin sooner rather than later. Do you have a means of testing for ketones? 

Hope the sun is shining everywhere and you guys are having a lovely day... or at least the best you can.


----------



## zippyjojo

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 5.7 today.
> 
> Pleased with that as I was out with friends last night - made sure to have a carby snack to prevent hypos and it seems to have worked and was only a little bit lower than I have been the previous few mornings!
> 
> Doing my 10 mile fundraising walk today - will be interesting to see how that goes! Must make sure to take plenty of food, water and hypo treatments but I’m looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Hope the walk goes well


----------



## zippyjojo

5.8 again this morning. Had quite a carb supper last night but didn't follow it with any sweet snacks. Restful day here planned although saying that I might decide to cycle to the supermarket with my rucksack (or I might not!) Have a good day everyone and thanks again for being so welcoming.


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> @gll Really concerned about how your levels are just slowly drifting higher and higher. Do you have an appointment soon? Really think you need insulin sooner rather than later. Do you have a means of testing for ketones?


I'm using ketostix and they are bouncing between negative and trace (testing at least once a day). No word on appointment yet (referral was sent 2 weeks ago ish now). Drs wont push it faster unless ketones present (assuming at least a few readings of + ). Wish I had a blood one for accuracy as obviously drinking and peeing a lot at the mo, even a morning one isn't really a great one to test, I'm up and down during the night too.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> I'm using ketostix and they are bouncing between negative and trace (testing at least once a day). No word on appointment yet (referral was sent 2 weeks ago ish now). Drs wont push it faster unless ketones present (assuming at least a few readings of + ). Wish I had a blood one for accuracy as obviously drinking and peeing a lot at the mo, even a morning one isn't really a great one to test, I'm up and down during the night too.


I think as long as the Ketostix are showing no more than low levels you can be confident that ketones are not an issue at the moment but do keep a close eye on it. I remember what that constant thirst and weeing was like and how wearying it was when you are up and down to the loo 5 times a night even without the fatigue of having such high levels. You must be absolutely washed out! Hang in there and really hope you get an appointment soon. 
Can you find out if there is a DSN attends your practice once a month for a diabetes clinic (as they do here at my GP practice) as they might be able to start you on insulin in advance of getting an appointment, which in the current climate could be months unfortunately. The other option might be to see a consultant privately. I know it is pricey and not within everyone's means but could perhaps be a quick route to insulin for you and might take a lot of strain off your body. I think @EmmaL76 has been through the process a couple of times and might be able to give you some pointers if you are interested in going that route. It might only need to be a one off consultation to get you some insulin on prescription until you get the NHS appointment.


----------



## gll

No DNS in the practice at all. They would have arranged that by now vs a referral.
I've turned into the nap queen again and its so frustrating. 
I have a dietician video chat thing on Tuesday. That is where I will smile and nod to the eathell advice.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> I have a dietician video chat thing on Tuesday. That is where I will smile and nod to the eathell advice.


 
Do make sure to stress how much effort you are taking with your diet to lower your levels and how worried you are about them continuing to climb. I know you make light of it here and we all understand why as there isn't much else you can do other than moan and panic and we appreciate that but make sure to lay it on thick with medical professionals. Some of these dieticians can have the ear of a consultant and may have some influence in getting your appointment bumped up the list.... it's a very slight chance, but you have to play every option. I didn't rate the advice my diabetes dietician gave me but she is a qualified DAFNE educator so quite highly regarded within the diabetes department and therefore has contact/input with the consultant.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> @MeeTooTeeTwo Those olives and Manchego were lovely but gave me really weird dreams last night too (and a very dry mouth) and I normally sleep really soundly with no "in sleep entertainment".... I did eat the whole tub in one go though   Kept waking up in the 8s feeling very restless. I eventually got up and got a glass of water and injected a unit of Fiasp and then slept much better after that.... in fact, too well. Woke at 7 when I scanned a nice 6.0 and injected Levemir and then dropped back off and was 4.3 when I eventually woke up and got out of bed. Had to get breakfast pretty pronto this morning with being a bit low rather than the usual 45 min delay.
> 
> @sg295 Good luck on your walk today. Hope you enjoy it. Can't remember if I sponsored you for that, so if not, pop up a link and I will chip in.
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Can't believe how quickly and dramatically you have turned around your diabetes management.... despite eating 3 naughty pasties for breakfast the other day  . Huge cheer and round or applause for you here. Really sad that you had such a difficult shopping experience yesterday though. Hope your gear didn't suffer too much from being in cold storage  but pleased you eventually found them.
> 
> @gll Really concerned about how your levels are just slowly drifting higher and higher. Do you have an appointment soon? Really think you need insulin sooner rather than later. Do you have a means of testing for ketones?
> 
> Hope the sun is shining everywhere and you guys are having a lovely day... or at least the best you can.


Thank you so much Barbara!

I will attach the link 

Just finished my stop for lunch and have just under 3 miles left to go! My toes and ankles are killing me (don’t usually do a lot of walking) but it’s been so worth it. I’ve actually really enjoyed it and it’s definitely something I want to do more of when I’ve finished my qualification and have more time 









						Sophie's Coastal fundraising walk
					

Help Sophie G raise money to support Diabetes UK



					www.justgiving.com


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Do make sure to stress how much effort you are taking with your diet to lower your levels and how worried you are about them continuing to climb. I know you make light of it here and we all understand why as there isn't much else you can do other than moan and panic and we appreciate that but make sure to lay it on thick with medical professionals. Some of these dieticians can have the ear of a consultant and may have some influence in getting your appointment bumped up the list.... it's a very slight chance, but you have to play every option. I didn't rate the advice my diabetes dietician gave me but she is a qualified DAFNE educator so quite highly regarded within the diabetes department and therefore has contact/input with the consultant.


didn't even think of trying to push in there at all. Good thinking.


----------



## sg295

Final destination just up ahead!

Walked about 8 miles now, just 2 to go!


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> Final destination just up ahead!
> 
> Walked about 8 miles now, just 2 to go!


Well done @sg295. Keep going! It looks beautiful from that photo


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Well done @sg295. Keep going! It looks beautiful from that photo


Thank you! Yes I love where I live, feel very lucky! On the final mile now


----------



## sg295

10 miles complete!


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Thank you so much Barbara!
> 
> I will attach the link
> 
> Just finished my stop for lunch and have just under 3 miles left to go! My toes and ankles are killing me (don’t usually do a lot of walking) but it’s been so worth it. I’ve actually really enjoyed it and it’s definitely something I want to do more of when I’ve finished my qualification and have more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie's Coastal fundraising walk
> 
> 
> Help Sophie G raise money to support Diabetes UK
> 
> 
> 
> www.justgiving.com


Congratulations. I hope you managed your BG levels well. Do be aware that your levels may drop through the night tonight if you are not used to walking so much. I usually reduce my evening Levemir dose by a couple of units after something like that as my muscles suck the glucose out of my blood whilst I sleep to replenish their stores. Depending upon which basal insulin you are using this may not be possible....Tresiba and Toujeo are too long acting to have an immediate effect so you would need to under bolus your evening meal and make sure your levels were higher than usual at bedtime to offset the risk of a nocturnal hypo

Walking regularly is great for mental wellbeing as well as your diabetes management and of course enjoyable with such fabulous countryside to walk in, so definitely try to make it part of your routine when you can.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Congratulations. I hope you managed your BG levels well. Do be aware that your levels may drop through the night tonight if you are not used to walking so much. I usually reduce my evening Levemir dose by a couple of units after something like that as my muscles suck the glucose out of my blood whilst I sleep to replenish their stores. Depending upon which basal insulin you are using this may not be possible....Tresiba and Toujeo are too long acting to have an immediate effect so you would need to under bolus your evening meal and make sure your levels were higher than usual at bedtime to offset the risk of a nocturnal hypo
> 
> Walking regularly is great for mental wellbeing as well as your diabetes management and of course enjoyable with such fabulous countryside to walk in, so definitely try to make it part of your routine when you can.


Thank you, and thank you so much for the donation as well! 

BGs we’re pretty good actually, a bit lower than the last few days (in the 4s most of the time) but that’s to be expected seeing as I went out last night which affects me for the next 24 hours and did a lot of walking too!

Yes that’s a good point, I may well need to reduce my basal tonight. I also dropped my bolus quite considerably for breakfast and lunch today which meant the lowest reading I had the whole time was 4.1 so pretty pleased with that! 

Yes I had a great time and definitely want to do it more often! Hoping if I do it more regularly I may be able to gradually build it up and walk even further next time, maybe 15 or 20 miles eventually!


----------



## rebrascora

@sg295 Sounds like you managed it brilliantly! Well done!


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> @sg295 Sounds like you managed it brilliantly! Well done!


Thank you 

Currently at 4.5 which again is lower than usual and perhaps a bit lower than I’d like but tbh as long as I’m not having hypos then I’m proud of myself after today!


----------



## Lanny

AND what time do you call this?  17:35 BS 7.6 & earlier very briefly just for Tresiba back up to 86 as my BS was rising last night 13:06 BS 6.7 A bit of a rise still but, 86 only in earlier & straight back to sleep so, no DP!

A Very Good Evening to you all! 

I woke up with no neck or ear problems, yet, that I can discern & rather surprised by as before my Marathon sleep session around 2am, after Masters golf, I still felt a bit of throat swelling & had a bit of discomfort swallowing after my last AB pill was taken around 19:30!  But, sleeping seems to have done wonders!

The rset is about golf & can be skipped!  Only 1 last entry, tomorrow’s, about Masters golf & Little Miss Golf Crazy & Distracted will be back to normal! And you lovely lot can have a breather from golf until July when The Open is on at St. Andrews!

AAAWWWWWW! Yesterday was so tense, funny, puzzling, exciting & sad to see Tiger ultimately moving in the WRONG direction on Moving Day at The Masters!  He started with his tee shot in the bunker on 1 & bogeyed it, in the sand again on 2 but, rather exciting & surprising to ALMOST eagle, -2, coming out & just missed the hole to birdie it!  Then, the next two holes 3 & 4 he almost ended up in bunker again but, on 3 it hit the sand SO hard it bounced back out quite a long way into the patrons off the fairway & on 4 it hopped past the sand just a few yards away making the patrons following him round, me too, laugh! In the old days Tiger just carried all those fairway bunkers & was well past them now he dosen’t have the power & distance so, flirting with bunkers was bound to make him come a cropper & so, he bogeyed, +1, 4 holes on the front 9 AND he DOUBLED BOGEYED one of them!! Which was the first real sign of his putting woes, which proved to plague him all day! Again he played much better on the back 9 starting with back to back birdies on 10 & 11 as he warmed up but, then his putting just went downhill from 12 onwards puzzling me, & everyone else, why he misread the greens SO much with either putts just missing to one side or the other & even WORSE hit too hard to bounce out of the hole as the ball hit the rim too hard or just come up come a foot or two short! Time & time again he got the ball to the green for Eagle or Birdie chances & his putting let him down so, the bogeys crept in! Then, one final insult to injury he doubled bogeyed 18 to finish with a round of 78 for a tournament score of +7! That round of 78 is 1 worse than his worst ever round of 77 WAY back in 1995 on his very first Masters he played as an amateur! But, in the interviews afterwards, the live one I saw on Sky Golf & the NBC later on BBC highlights, when asked if he was more tired & in more pain yesterday than the day before he very honesty said he was actually hitting the ball better & his putting was off: in the sky interview he said the greens book of notes his caddy & him were using were clearly not quite right & were off on the breaks etc; in the NBC interview he he just said straight away his putting wasn’t ver good, laughed & said it was like he was doing putting practice! So, he’s dropped WAY down the leader with his +7 & started really early today in pair 5, he was in pair 19 the day before, out of 21 pairs at 13:00 & be finished by now before the leaders & live coverage starts at 18:30! I’ll check his score when I eat first & watch to see who wins it?


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> No DNS in the practice at all. They would have arranged that by now vs a referral.
> I've turned into the nap queen again and its so frustrating.
> I have a dietician video chat thing on Tuesday. That is where I will smile and nod to the eathell advice.


I agree that it is sometimes worth paying to get a more immediate appointment, I did that 40 years ago with a gynae issue and if I hadn't I might not have been here now.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all. 7.7 today and off to work. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.8

Just tried to oder a table from ikea online. For some reason it took my order but didn't take my address. I had to cancel the order. Sigh. Not a great start to the day.

Nothing planned for today, yawn


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.9


----------



## Lanny

06:46 Sigh! BS 3.5 & just ate a JB!  It’s been a last minute drop after a high night of correcting!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

OH! There goes my hypo racing heart now but, the JB is already eaten & should do its thing with just about half an hour of active NR to go: corrected at 03:19!

Not waking obviously as I haven’t been to bed yet after the golf! Only ate breakfast & lunch yesterday & despite extra NR to compensate for the increased tresiba that went in & not up to speed yet! I was even higher after breakfast with 62 NR BS 14.9 at over 3 hours & corrected with 6 which only brought me down to BS 10.0 over 3 hours later when I ate lunch with an even bigger 70NR! Then, over 3 hours later BS 13.0 & corrected with 8 which was too much!  Right! THAT was frustrating to type as I made SO many typos & screaming with frustration but, then remembered that I’m hypo & stopped being so hard on myself! It’s just going to take me longer to post as I’m STILL making typos!

I’m calling the health centre at 08:30 as I’m clearly not completely over this & my BS & insulin has gone up again yesterday with my throat still a little bit swollen, not as bad as the previous night but, still there & a slightly less underwater feeling in my ears! 

As to the golf yesterday I think I’ll let myself recover a bit more after my JB before posting about THAT! Those pesky typos are STILL creeping in & it’s about time to follow that up with an oatcake! Back later!


----------



## Lanny

My I still feel rough! But, oatcake stuffed in & I just realised, slow hypo brain, that THAT was a MASSIVE swing from BS 13 to 3.5 in about three & a half hours! No wonder I feel rough: almost a 10mmol swing; my today report on mySugr looks TERRIBLE!  BUT, hardly any typos in this little post so, the JB has kicked in & no point in testing now: I forgot to before cramming in the biscuit!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! That was at the expense of a Libre line dipping in and out of the red in the small hours. Too much gardening yesterday afternoon, but needs must while it wasn’t raining, and the weeds are growing apace.


----------



## Lucyr

10.4 this morning. Had a negative covid test last night so may head into the office this morning


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. First day of the holidays and i've woken early (but not as early as a work day). I'm with you @SueEK with a 7.7.
Congrats on the HS @Robin.
Take care @Lucyr, glad you have a negative test but see how you feel.
I'm off out today, meeting a friend for a walk, chat and lunch..really looking forward to that.
Have a good day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 today. 

Totally lost for the days, but I believe it’s Monday. Nothing much exciting happening, Mr Eggy preparing his new tattie plot ( not necessarily for new potatoes, he’ll plant main crop too but it’s a new plot), it’s the gardening law that you have to plant your chitted potatoes at Easter. Hopefully no frost this week. I, on the other hand, have the unenviable task of two weeks worth of ironing! Had such a busy week last week I didn’t have time to do it. This week is looking, so far, pretty quiet thank goodness. It’s hard work being retired, you never get a minute!

Congratulations @Robin on your HS, what a great start to the week. 

Have a Happy Monday everyone, it’s not as cold up here as it’s been.


----------



## Lanny

07:51 BS 4.5 & stuffed in another oatcake! But, feeling better & no mistakes in typing this at all!

It was like water the NR to start with & then, WHAM! It all hit at once! That hypo caught me completely off guard & good thing I tested when I did as I only felt it AFTER I’d had the JB!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning team!

A round 7 for me today. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Not long now to the BH weekend


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.2 after a spike up to 18.5 in the middle of the night with no obvious cause - I didn’t forget to take my Tresiba!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Robin this morning. 

Dez

P.S. Wordle in 3!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.3 today (so close!)

A bit lower than the 6s I’ve been having the previous few mornings but not surprising really given the amount of exercise I did yesterday. 

Reducing the basal definitely helped with that too for warding off the hypos!

Have a good day


----------



## rebrascora

A very good morning to all.... well it is for me anyway.

Here to give evidence of 2 unicorns and a flat fish and to top it off I am sitting next to my diabetes twin @Robin on the HS step.... Congrats to us both. Mine was achieved by a rather risky 1 unit Levemir increase and going to bed after a very late meal of sausages, broccoli and mushrooms. I am guessing the protein from the sausages and the increased Levemir cancelled each other out.


I am also up to 96% TIR for the past 7 days so I guess things are going my way at the moment. 
Got to dash as I have a trailer to hand load (well, I will be using a gripe (muck fork) not my actual hands  ) with manure and then deliver and barrow into someone's garden. That will be my exercise for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day. I am going out for a Chinese Banquet tonight to celebrate my brother's 70th birthday, so my Libre stats will be blown out of the water tomorrow and I definitely won't be posting another HS and it will be the Himalayas on my graph rather than a flatfish I think!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh, I see the HS step is popular this morning. Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo too. 

Shame about your near miss Sophie @sg295 ... we could have bunched up to make room for you.  Sounds like you managed your levels brilliantly. Be aware that the effects of your walk may continue today too so keep an eye out for your levels dropping.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Oh, I see the HS step is popular this morning. Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo too.
> 
> Shame about your near miss Sophie @sg295 ... we could have bunched up to make room for you.  Sounds like you managed your levels brilliantly. Be aware that the effects of your walk may continue today too so keep an eye out for your levels dropping.


Hi Barbara @rebrascora 

Well done on the HS to you too!

Yes that’s a good point thank you, I will keep an eye out! Have a nice time at the buffet. I have my brother and niece coming over later and there will be cake (not eaten cake for ages!) so it will be nice


----------



## rebrascora

Can't believe you got Wordle in 3!! @MeeTooTeeTwo It took me the whole 6 and it was quite a tricky one. I can't believe I didn't get it sooner as I had the first 4 letters in the right order and completely failed to see the obvious final letter.... you really wouldn't believe there are so many obscure words starting with those 4 letters. In my defense, I did it last night before bed and I was fading fast.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done too @rebrascora on your HS. 
Re Wordle. My first guess is my often used word which contains 4 vowels - this gave me the 3 straight away. My second guess gave me the correct central one. Then as my old hero would say: _"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.”_
Dez


----------



## Lanny

Just got off the phone at 08:47 & have appointment at 4pm today as GP needs to examine me! This time only the very highest pitched note of the music hurt my right ear a little bit & no effect on my left ear so, a definite improvement there from last week!

My BS goes up a bit after each oatcake & then starts dropping again & had 3 now so, after this last 3rd one after testing after getting off the phone it should rise again but, if it drops again I’ll have another JB & then a fibre one cake as I’m out of protein bars: will need the JB to raise me up fast as the cake will be slower!

Tesco easter week shopping later today 11:00 to 12:00 so, rather relieved not to have to cancel it last minute if the GP appointment is this morning!

Still feeling the tiredness of that huge BS swing! Will rest as much as I can before the shopping ONCE I get my BS stable again!


----------



## eggyg

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rebrascora on your HSs. I got Wordle in five. I’m still using the first  five letter word from the next page of the book I’m currently reading. It makes for an interesting start. Only one vowel this morning but I did get the first letter in the correct place. 
I had to laugh though, Mr, gets it in three everyday, Eggy derided me for taking five attempts. He still hadn’t got it on the fifth line and had the first four letters, he then went through every letter, twice, but somehow missed the letter he needed until the third attempt. I was now almost crying with laughter. Much cussing was going on and mumbles of “ it must be an American word”. Definitely hoist by his own petard!


----------



## Lanny

At last! After 1 JB & 3 oatcakes BS is rising & staying up 09:20 BS 5.8!

Not much time for a snooze before shopping but, anything will help!

The rest is golf & can be skipped!

As to the golf yesterday by the time I’d cooked & eaten I saw Tiger at the 16th hole & he was at +11 having only 1 birdie in his round but, everybody was cheering him on & still loads following him round! He was engaging with the crowd & I’ve never seen him respond to them so much before as he’s SO focused on his golf! He finished on +13 after he double bogyed the 17th hole but, managed to save his pride with a par on the 18th to huge roars from the crowd as he was very visibly limping as he walked up to & off the green! In his live interview on Sky he said his endurance wasn’t as good as he’d hoped & it took him a while to warm up, every round he played better on the back 9, to swing better but, it would start to go again! He was very proud that he played all 72 holes with the help of the patrons support. He also said he’ll never be able to play a full schedule ever again & only the big events, the Majors, but, not sure if he’ll play the US PGA next month! He said he’d definitely play The Open at St. Andrews in July as it’s his favourite golf course in the world! I was thinking it’s also very flat & level compared to the hilly course at Augusta with the huge elevation changes that presenters keep saying cannot really be seen on TV!

Then, over the next few hours Rory charged up the leaderboard with 6 birdies & an eagle to tie the lowest round 64, -8, to get his tournament score to -7 & 3 off the lead! His eagle on 13 was from the green bunker THEN, after being in 2 bunkers on 18, his tee shot in a fairway bunker & his 2nd shot in a green bunker further up, he birdied the last hole with a Tiger like amazing shot, more amazing than on 13, to hole it from the sand! THEN, his playing partner Collin Morrikawa was also in the same green bunker after his 2nd shot hit his & got it in the hole for a birdie as well: the crowd erupted & Rory was celebrating his partner’s bunker shot too after celebrating his own just minutes before!

The last pair were still on the 14th hole at that point with the new World no. 1 the 25 year old new comer Scottie Schefler was on -10 & birdied the 14th & 15th to be on -12 & unfortunately after his triple bogey on the 12th Cameron Smith was no longer in contention & it was Rory in second place! Scottie stayed on -12 with pars on 16 & 17 then, got it on the 18th green for a birdie putt! BUT, the nerves finally got to him & he missed putt after putt until the crowd cheered him on with encouragement after he missed the 3rd putt & FINALLY got it in on the 4th putt with a double bogey to finish on -10 3 shots clear of Rory in second place!

It was VERY exciting stuff & it was rather endearing to see the new Masters Champion have a “human moment” on the last green as put by the presenter in Butler’s Cabin during the green jacket ceremony!


----------



## Grannylorraine

sg295 said:


> 10 miles complete!


Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.4 for me following a roast dinner and a cream éclair.  Not feeling right this morning, but not actually ill, could be the high blood sugar, 

congratulations on the HS to @Robin, @rebrascora and @MeeTooTeeTwo 

@Lucyr - pleased to hear you are finally testing negative.


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done too @rebrascora on your HS.
> Re Wordle. My first guess is my often used word which contains 4 vowels - this gave me the 3 straight away. My second guess gave me the correct central one. Then as my old hero would say: _"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.”_
> Dez


I also start with a word that contains 4 vowels, and also got the right letter in the middle on the second go, but it still took me 4 goes altogether!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

I was going to go and buy some clarinet reeds and possibly a new mouthpiece before rehearsal today but then I realised it was Monday and the shop is shut. Never mind, I might try one of the new arrangements on the flute - no reed required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Heardle in one today. 

And 5.2!


----------



## sg295

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done.


Thank you


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Looks quite bright out.

5.7, but half an hour earlier I was woken by a Libre alarm @ 4.2.  Just ate one Dextrose tab.  



eggyg said:


> It’s hard work being retired, you never get a minute!


I was told that when you are retired you can only do one thing a day... I poo poohed it at the time!  It's true though!

@rebrascora, @Robin and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HSs!  

Hubby got Wordle in 3 (with my help!).  I do not usually help and he does a brilliant job with it.  I just happened to be sitting next to him last night when he did it.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS @ColinUK Congratulations to you too!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @ColinUK on the HS.


----------



## gll

Afternoon all. Was up and tested earlier 20.3. For the first time in forever I ran to the kitchen to refill my drink bottle before attending to the pressing matter of needing a wee. 
Went back to sleep because got hit with waves of tiredness within 30 mins, and clearly was expecting too much from a 3/12 hour extra nap to bring it down significantly - 18.9.

Anyway, feel much more awake 2nd time around. Have done boring adulting stuff like paying bills and have a super fun afternoon of housework planned.

@rebrascora @MeeTooTeeTwo @Robin  and @ColinUK Yay on the HS to you all!


----------



## SueEK

Cor blimey, it’s an epidemic of HSs’. Congrats to all who achieved it x


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> A very good morning to all.... well it is for me anyway.
> 
> Here to give evidence of 2 unicorns and a flat fish and to top it off I am sitting next to my diabetes twin @Robin on the HS step.... Congrats to us both. Mine was achieved by a rather risky 1 unit Levemir increase and going to bed after a very late meal of sausages, broccoli and mushrooms. I am guessing the protein from the sausages and the increased Levemir cancelled each other out.
> View attachment 20608View attachment 20610View attachment 20611
> 
> I am also up to 96% TIR for the past 7 days so I guess things are going my way at the moment.
> Got to dash as I have a trailer to hand load (well, I will be using a gripe (muck fork) not my actual hands  ) with manure and then deliver and barrow into someone's garden. That will be my exercise for the day.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. I am going out for a Chinese Banquet tonight to celebrate my brother's 70th birthday, so my Libre stats will be blown out of the water tomorrow and I definitely won't be posting another HS and it will be the Himalayas on my graph rather than a flatfish I think!


Can't bring some muck to my allotment can you, me thinks it would be a bit too far. Not that we needed muck this morning as the sewer is blocked and the manhole overflowing (TMI), had to ring Severn Trent and hopefully they will be here today and it won't cost us anything as it is a shared sewer from 4 houses, we are the unlucky ones to have the manhole.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I had to laugh though, Mr, gets it in three everyday, Eggy derided me for taking five attempts. He still hadn’t got it on the fifth line and had the first four letters, he then went through every letter, twice, but somehow missed the letter he needed until the third attempt. I was now almost crying with laughter. Much cussing was going on and mumbles of “ it must be an American word”. Definitely hoist by his own petard!


I was exactly the same as Mr Eggy. Just couldn't see that letter finishing the word and kept passing over it and yet it was so obvious in the end I can't imagine what I was or wasn't thinking!


Leadinglights said:


> Can't bring some muck to my allotment can you, me thinks it would be a bit too far. Not that we needed muck this morning as the sewer is blocked and the manhole overflowing (TMI), had to ring Severn Trent and hopefully they will be here today and it won't cost us anything as it is a shared sewer from 4 houses, we are the unlucky ones to have the manhole.


I would be happy to but not sure you would want to pay the delivery surcharge ! Also not sure my ancient Freelander would make it that far, to be honest!
I got an order from my customer's neighbour this morning when he saw the quality of the product , so I will be going back on Wed with another load. That gives my back a day off to recover and I will walk instead.
Really hope you get your drain sorted promptly and without charge and the culprit who flushed something they shouldn't learns a valuable lesson from it.   Having shared drains can be a pain.

Very snug on the HS step today, but delighted to see @ColinUK joining us! Congrats to you too! Just as well you aren't having to put up with me in person as I have an aura of "eau de manure".... Not sure it would compete with one of Gwyneth Paltrow's weird fragrances!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Heardle in one today.
> 
> And 5.2!


Congratulations on both counts. I’d put two stars if I could, but I can’t so I won’t!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> I was exactly the same as Mr Eggy. Just couldn't see that letter finishing the word and kept passing over it and yet it was so obvious in the end I can't imagine what I was or wasn't thinking!
> 
> I would be happy to but not sure you would want to pay the delivery surcharge ! Also not sure my ancient Freelander would make it that far, to be honest!
> I got an order from my customer's neighbour this morning when he saw the quality of the product , so I will be going back on Wed with another load. That gives my back a day off to recover and I will walk instead.
> Really hope you get your drain sorted promptly and without charge and the culprit who flushed something they shouldn't learns a valuable lesson from it.   Having shared drains can be a pain.
> 
> Very snug on the HS step today, but delighted to see @ColinUK joining us! Congrats to you too! Just as well you aren't having to put up with me in person as I have an aura of "eau de manure".... Not sure it would compete with one of Gwyneth Paltrow's weird fragrances!


Severn Trent have turned up and have cleared it out, what a stink. They think there are some roots growing across from a neighbours bush by his front door. They put a camera down to see. Working on it at the moment.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> Anyway, feel much more awake 2nd time around. Have done boring adulting stuff like paying bills and have a super fun afternoon of housework planned.


The housework should bring BGs down.  Just done our upstairs which effectively cancelled out any spike from lunch, even though I expected one as I forgot to bolus ahead.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Can't bring some muck to my allotment can you, me thinks it would be a bit too far. Not that we needed muck this morning as the sewer is blocked and the manhole overflowing (TMI), had to ring Severn Trent and hopefully they will be here today and it won't cost us anything as it is a shared sewer from 4 houses, we are the unlucky ones to have the manhole.


OMG.  When we sold our last house we put an offer in on another house.  However our solicitor informed us that the main sewer for the street ran under our kitchen and that the manhole was right in the middle of the kitchen.  It transpired the kitchen extension had been built without planning.  Naturally we pulled out!!!!  The owners couldn't understand why...


----------



## Lanny

Just back from GP which ran half an hour late! No more AB’s but an ear spray in both ears 3 times a day for 7 days & go back if not cleared! LONG wait at the chemist so, my normal £4 fare was £7 but, I got 3 boxes of NR: that box I ordered DID come but, JUST after I called for the delivery the next morning; so I have a lovely little cushion now of 4 boxes & 3 pens! Have made a discovery that the way the chemist & health centre do things is different now: GP write scripts at 4pm & the chemist come up to pick up them up, saw the wee mini drive up & the delivery guy waved to me, just before 5pm; that’s why the chemist said to ring after 5pm last week & they’re now open till 7pm! So, when it says 48 hours for repeats it really is as everything is later now! Need to wait until Wednesday’s to make sure repeats are ready to be delivered & I can avoid JUST missing things, thinking I wasn’t allowed them, order more & end up with 3 boxes of NR at once today! That’s why the long wait at the chemist because today’s repeats were only JUST picked up when I got to the chemist JUST after the driver did with the scripts for them to dispense!

I delayed tresiba & it’ll go in now as I wasn’t sure if I’d get more AB’s & think I’ll go back down to 84 & with a nice cushion compensate with NR if needs be! It took a long time for me to recover a bit from the exhaustion that huge swing in BS this morning!


----------



## sg295

Decided to be rather naughty and have a Chinese takeaway tonight.

Think I probably deserve it after yesterday - my shoulders are aching rather badly now and feel like this will be the perfect remedy!

Think also @rebrascora mentioning the Chinese buffet earlier made me want one!


----------



## Lanny

sg295 said:


> Decided to be rather naughty and have a Chinese takeaway tonight.
> 
> Think I probably deserve it after yesterday - my shoulders are aching rather badly now and feel like this will be the perfect remedy!
> 
> Think also @rebrascora mentioning the Chinese buffet earlier made me want one!


Oohhh! Lovely! You deserve it!


----------



## Lanny

Aahhhh!  Just checked my emails, VERY late today, & last week’s report is in! Things have improved a bit more despite being ill! Yay!


----------



## sg295

Lanny said:


> Oohhh! Lovely! You deserve it!


Thank you! Yeah I reckon I do, it was certainly very nice!

Just fingers crossed the BGs behave themselves!


----------



## freesia

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo @rebrascora and @ColinUK on your HS, 4 in a day with @Robin as well! 

Well i had a nice walk, a lovely lunch and a bit of shopping with my friend. I was very careful with my lunch insulin and under bolused slightly as we'd walked and as i was driving i didn't want to be low. I went the other way though, just before i dropped my friend home i scanned, it was 17!!!!! Finger prick showed 14 so a quick 3u correction was needed. Thoroughly enjoyed the day though, it was something we rarely get time to do.


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo @rebrascora and @ColinUK on your HS, 4 in a day with @Robin as well!
> 
> Well i had a nice walk, a lovely lunch and a bit of shopping with my friend. I was very careful with my lunch insulin and under bolused slightly as we'd walked and as i was driving i didn't want to be low. I went the other way though, just before i dropped my friend home i scanned, it was 17!!!!! Finger prick showed 14 so a quick 3u correction was needed. Thoroughly enjoyed the day though, it was something we rarely get time to do.


I’d still rather have that & correct when I get home than to risk going hypo when out & about especially, when driving as you need to treat the hypo, get it to above 5.0, & wait 45 minutes to drive after it’s above 5! 

I routinely under bolus when going out on medical appointments & I don’t drive: it’s just a right royal PAIN to go hypo when out & about!


----------



## Bloden

SueEK said:


> Cor blimey, it’s an epidemic of HSs’. Congrats to all who achieved it x


Hear hear!


----------



## sg295

Hmm very odd,

Managed to have a hypo after injecting for the Chinese!

It often happens after pasta so perhaps a similar situation…slower release carbs? Or maybe the high fat content slowing absorption down?

Or maybe because of the walk yesterday I’m more sensitive? Although usual ratios worked fine earlier so I’m wondering if the slower release/high fat content is more to blame?

Oh well, won’t be too hard on myself seeing as I managed the walk yesterday without having one. Just annoying!


----------



## eggyg

sg295 said:


> Hmm very odd,
> 
> Managed to have a hypo after injecting for the Chinese!
> 
> It often happens after pasta so perhaps a similar situation…slower release carbs? Or maybe the high fat content slowing absorption down?
> 
> Or maybe because of the walk yesterday I’m more sensitive? Although usual ratios worked fine earlier so I’m wondering if the slower release/high fat content is more to blame?
> 
> Oh well, won’t be too hard on myself seeing as I managed the walk yesterday without having one. Just annoying!


I can hypo after a long walk the next day. The effects of exercise can still be felt for up to 48 hours, plus you could be right about the fat delaying absorption. Try splitting your dose next time. I have to do that with fish and chips every time and strangely enough I only tend to have them after a long walk by the sea.


----------



## Lanny

sg295 said:


> Hmm very odd,
> 
> Managed to have a hypo after injecting for the Chinese!
> 
> It often happens after pasta so perhaps a similar situation…slower release carbs? Or maybe the high fat content slowing absorption down?
> 
> Or maybe because of the walk yesterday I’m more sensitive? Although usual ratios worked fine earlier so I’m wondering if the slower release/high fat content is more to blame?
> 
> Oh well, won’t be too hard on myself seeing as I managed the walk yesterday without having one. Just annoying!


Oh! That’s the fat delaying things & pizza is another also, chip shop fish & chips that’s notorious for doing this! So, it’s best to do a delayed split bolus: work out what you need; inject about 60% of it up front & then follow up a few hours later with the rest! Learnt that from the members here & it can take longer depending on the amount you ate & how fatty things are so, may take longer to keep adding in correction doses as the more fat; the more the release of carbs will keep levels elevated!  But, it you inject it all up front the insulin is working before the release of carbs & you go hypo!


----------



## ColinUK

Long day working today (for me anyway!) with little time to check in on here but I did manage to install kindle on my work laptop so that’s a positive!

Had a decent time with my nephew yesterday. Met at about 9:30 in the AM and went to see The Bad Guys at the cinema. Not my choice but it’s what he wanted to see. It’s ok… the kiddies will love it, especially the bum jokes! Then grabbed a bite to eat which was really good as it gave us time to just sit and chat about Life and university etc and it was warm enough to be comfortable sitting outside. Tested when I got home and scored a 5.3 so was very happy with that. 

Not in the mood for telly tonight so there’s a bit of music playing quietly in the background whilst I read (I’m reading, for the first time, the Harry Potter books and am currently on #2). 

Intention is to gym in the morning or gentle run outside maybe… then work… then off to the Royal Opera House again. This time it’s an £11 ticket to see La Traviata for the first time. I’ve seen La Boheme and perhaps one other but can’t recall what it was. 

I’m hoping that there will be no shows in the audience so I can grab myself a decent seat!


----------



## gll

didn't get as much done as I hoped but...

Went to pay a few more bills and noticed BT contract IS up next month so did their online find a deal and was like errrm nope. £10 more for no real benefit so I got in touch with them on online chat and got a much better deal, £5 cheaper than I'm paying now without any loss of speeds. The guy failed to notice I pay for line rental plus at £2 a month so he's crediting my account with £48 to cover that as it was after I digitally signed the contract.

Then I went to order more vape juice and the place has a loyalty scheme but I can't use my points on my normal vape order as there is a special offer already applied. In a separate order I had enough points to cover a new vape device and just had to pay £2 postage so happy about that.

Had to order a Tesco for same day as we needed stuff for my sons lunches for work, I asked him to pick up some things but he wasn't sure he had time and he gets a lift home so its not always possible. Anyway I messaged him back saying no need, we got it sorted and in he strolls with bread and stuff. Got a £40 Tesco shop coming that I didn't really need 

some wins and some losses today 

bg unknown, trying to be sensible with strips as much as I want to monitor it all the time.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> Not in the mood for telly tonight so there’s a bit of music playing quietly in the background whilst I read (I’m reading, for the first time, the Harry Potter books and am currently on #2).


I just loved the HP books!

If you want something lighthearted and very funny in a dry SOH way, look for "The Booze Cruize" on the ITV app.    There are 3  film length episodes... the first is available for the next 15 days.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> I just loved the HP books!
> 
> If you want something lighthearted and very funny in a dry SOH way, look for "The Booze Cruize" on the ITV app.    There are 3  film length episodes... the first is available for the next 15 days.


The forth series of the Marvellous Mrs Maisel is now on Netflix, not as good as the first three I think. It won't suit everyone but we find it very funny.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> The forth series of the Marvellous Mrs Maisel is now on Netflix, not as good as the first three I think. It won't suit everyone but we find it very funny.


Already worked my way through those (on Prime) and I’m a fan!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> especially, when driving as you need to treat the hypo, get it to above 5.0, & wait 45 minutes to drive after it’s above 5!


I always find i'm scanning/testing more if i'm out and driving. I didn't want to make my friend wait about for me either though she wouldn't have minded. Its finally coming down now


----------



## Griffin.

Evening gang evening Reading 9.4. 
Sorry I took the past 48 hours ish off did a screen detox and caught up on some reading and finally finished the book that's been lurking on the bedside table for  weeks now first day of having a carer come in three times a day its going to take a lot of getting used to and I think I scare her a little I'm not a little guy and one of my regular tics is a growl or a low rumbling so I guess we're both going to have get used each other and I'm willing to try and let her help me Its for my own good in the long run..and im sure she'll get used to this big hairy gruff old grumpy bugger lol 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Hmm very odd,
> 
> Managed to have a hypo after injecting for the Chinese!
> 
> It often happens after pasta so perhaps a similar situation…slower release carbs? Or maybe the high fat content slowing absorption down?
> 
> Or maybe because of the walk yesterday I’m more sensitive? Although usual ratios worked fine earlier so I’m wondering if the slower release/high fat content is more to blame?
> 
> Oh well, won’t be too hard on myself seeing as I managed the walk yesterday without having one. Just annoying!


For my Chinese banquet, I injected 3 units of Fiasp as I set off to leave in the car as I was 7.5 and the restaurant is only 10 mins away and I need 30 mins pre bolus at that level. Had some prawn crackers when I arrived, then soup (both chicken and sweetcorn and hot and sour) with more prawn crackers. Jabbed myself another 2.5 units at the table before the mixed hors d'oevres, then crispy duck pancakes and another 3.5 units before the main course and then 2 corrections since. Pretty sure I have cracked it now for the night but just very briefly tipped into double figures with a 10.7  . On it's way slowly drifting down now on 8.9 with a little bit of active insulin still in my system and off to bed.
If I had had all that insulin up front I would definitely have hypoed. I also had absolutely no idea how many carbs I was eating or how many more I was going to eat, so I just watched my levels and the arrows on Libre and injected more insulin when I needed it to keep levels in range. Yes 5 jabs may seem like quite a lot for one meal but it's not any big deal to me and just takes seconds and I can do it under the table, and of course it was a very special occasion..... not an everyday occurrence and I feel like I had quite a victory both in eating the same food as everyone else ie not low carb, and from my Libre graph so far, it looks like I managed it really well. 

Absolutely stuffed now and will be taking a very large glass of water to bed with me. 

I had a really great evening though! Hope you did too and that your hypo didn't spoil it!


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm I cannot claim to be first up this morning as the last post was 12:34 am. Oh, well.

I cannot claim an HS too as BG this morning is 5.1 TBT

hopefully, out for a longish walk later on. Nothing else planned just now.

Oh, just remembered, got my diabetic eye test back yesterday. To quote 'no signs of diabetic eye disease'. Excellent.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Lanny

05:14 BS 8.2  OK! I’ll take that over hypo any day of the week! In reading over my waking posts yesterday I realise how my thinking was COMPLETELY OFF! All I cared about, having not slept yet after all the excitement, was my golf report! Gone ahead nonchalantly went ahead & started typing as I didn’t feel anything then, when I felt it & making so many typos, I was screaming at myself in frustration, remembered I’m hypo so, stopped screaming at myself but, still carried on & only stopped when the exhaustion hit me! I was a perfect example of a muddled hypo brain stuck on a one track mindset & all f you were SO kind NOT to point THAT out to me!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day all you kind & lovely lot! 

Well, the golf is over, for now, & I’m not Little Miss Distracted & Crazy Golf Fan no longer! 

Watched the last 2 ever episodes of Killing Eve on iPlayer just released yesterday & after 4 series I’ll miss this wacky tv series! And it’s even better this time to watch it with the podcast duo that have moved from audio only to “see their faces” as one of them put it Obsessed with Killing Eve! I have to say the ending was a complete surprise to me! I won’t say anymore in case you’ve been watching, as I have, & haven’t seen the ending yet!


----------



## SueEK

8.2 this morning after hubby made tea, the usual egg and chips! Popped into Brighton yesterday to try and get some bits for holiday but only got hair bobbles and a sun hat - still hubby got a new bits so not a wasted journey.
Have a good one all xx


----------



## Lanny

SueEK said:


> 8.2 this morning after hubby made tea, the usual egg and chips! Popped into Brighton yesterday to try and get some bits for holiday but only got hair bobbles and a sun hat - still hubby got a new bits so not a wasted journey.
> Have a good one all xx


SNAP!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a shocking 9.0 for me today 

had both eyes treated again late yesterday afternoo, the consultant has put me down another three injections over the next 24 weeks (every 8 weeks) and then review things again.
I wish I’d reduced my levels and got a better control of Diabetes years ago.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - just 2.7 on my 79th birthday


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - just 2.7 on my 79th birthday


Eek!  Get thoseJB’s or equivalent in & get that BS up, QUICK! Sorry to shout but, my muddled hypo brain yesterday morning highlights that I was SLOW to react!


----------



## sg295

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - just 2.7 on my 79th birthday


Oh no, how inconsiderate of the BGs for you!

Wishing you a lovely birthday


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - just 2.7 on my 79th birthday


Happy birthday Michael, you’d better get some birthday cake into you, or at least some toast and jam. Hope your numbers go up soon, hope the weather’s improved for your special day. PS I’m an April baby too, my birthday is next Tuesday. We’re the best!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 4.7 here - at last!

It’s raining, and I’ve got a Zoom Welsh course (day 2 of 3). That’s all I’ve got to report.


----------



## sg295

5.6 for me just now.

Thought I might be slightly more elevated than that because of the Chinese takeaway but probably having the hypo threw things off balance!

Ahh well, I’ll remember next time not bolus for the whole thing at once! Silly me!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 for me today.

Nothing exciting to report and nothing exciting happening today. I am going for a big shop but not too big as we’re off on holiday in a couple of weeks and I’m desperately trying to run my freezer down, so we will possibly be having some unusual meal combinations in the coming days!
I’m not complaining about having boring days this week as the next two weeks are HECTIC! We’ve got so much on right up to the night before we leave for our holidays. The key is to be organised and I’m writing lists now so I don’t forget anything. Unlike @SueEK though, clothes shopping for my break isn’t required, walking trousers/ leggings, tee shirts, fleeces, hat, scarf, gloves, walking boots and waterproof jacket. Oh and undies of course are all I need. No fancy garments required for where we are going! So at least that’s one thing I don’t have to do!

Have a fab day.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> For my Chinese banquet, I injected 3 units of Fiasp as I set off to leave in the car as I was 7.5 and the restaurant is only 10 mins away and I need 30 mins pre bolus at that level. Had some prawn crackers when I arrived, then soup (both chicken and sweetcorn and hot and sour) with more prawn crackers. Jabbed myself another 2.5 units at the table before the mixed hors d'oevres, then crispy duck pancakes and another 3.5 units before the main course and then 2 corrections since. Pretty sure I have cracked it now for the night but just very briefly tipped into double figures with a 10.7  . On it's way slowly drifting down now on 8.9 with a little bit of active insulin still in my system and off to bed.
> If I had had all that insulin up front I would definitely have hypoed. I also had absolutely no idea how many carbs I was eating or how many more I was going to eat, so I just watched my levels and the arrows on Libre and injected more insulin when I needed it to keep levels in range. Yes 5 jabs may seem like quite a lot for one meal but it's not any big deal to me and just takes seconds and I can do it under the table, and of course it was a very special occasion..... not an everyday occurrence and I feel like I had quite a victory both in eating the same food as everyone else ie not low carb, and from my Libre graph so far, it looks like I managed it really well.
> 
> Absolutely stuffed now and will be taking a very large glass of water to bed with me.
> 
> I had a really great evening though! Hope you did too and that your hypo didn't spoil it!


Hi @rebrascora 

That sounds like a sensible idea for sure! I’ve never had an issues with hypos from it before but thinking back to it now, usually I go out to eat so I do have 1 injection for each course (otherwise I’m not sure how many carbs will be in it until I get it) and also I typically inject slightly less than I should because I have drinks with it as part of a night out so will naturally lower it anyway which probably explains it. 

This time however, I had the food at home so those factors weren’t there and meant that I just didn’t think and bolused the whole lot first…oh dear!

Ah well, lesson learnt, I won’t do that again!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, oops. Reduced overnight basal by another half, down to 1 unit, last night, because I did quite a fast walk with my son earlier, and dropped low towards the end of it, then needed a bit of flapjack during the evening to ward off another excursion into the red, so of course I then didn’t drop at all overnight.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.9 for me. Today i have the dentist then got to go shopping for jeans   . I hate shopping for jeans and bras. Its the constant undress, try on, doesn't fit/not right, get dressed, find more, undress, try on......cycle. Because i'm short and curvy (hubby's word not mine, mine is fat) i struggle to find jeans that fit properly. Needs must though so i shall brave it this morning.

@rebrascora nicely done.
@sg295 its a mistake we all make sometimes. I struggle to get the bolus right for chinese food, always ending up with a later spike or a hypo.
@Michael12421 Happy Birthday!!! Get some fast acting glucose in you quickly!

Have a good day everyone. Its datk cloud here and forecasting rain. Hope its dry wherever you are.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 4.9 for me. Today i have the dentist then got to go shopping for jeans   . I hate shopping for jeans and bras. Its the constant undress, try on, doesn't fit/not right, get dressed, find more, undress, try on......cycle. Because i'm short and curvy (hubby's word not mine, mine is fat) i struggle to find jeans that fit properly. Needs must though so i shall brave it this morning.
> 
> @rebrascora nicely done.
> @sg295 its a mistake we all make sometimes. I struggle to get the bolus right for chinese food, always ending up with a later spike or a hypo.
> @Michael12421 Happy Birthday!!! Get some fast acting glucose in you quickly!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Its datk cloud here and forecasting rain. Hope its dry wherever you are.


Hi @freesia 

Yes takeaways are definitely tricky to bolus for and everyone makes mistakes…especially as I’ve only had diabetes 11 months, I’m bound to get things wrong sometimes.

1 more month till diaversary time, I shall celebrate with cake…oh the irony!


----------



## Griffin.

Man down!!! 
woke up at half two felt like my kidney was being gnawed on from the inside busitng for a pee high temperature too (TMI I know) had a b.s of 19.6  think I've had enough kidney infections to know what's going on.... problem is it really affects my sugars and I'm just getting my self back on the good side of of the ol single figure fairy.. So unplanned doctors appt or call from him and I'm going to have to take it easy for a few days frustrating cause the weather's turning around I was starting to feel so much better than I have in weeks and it means I can't walk the hellhound. One is not amused!!


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421 Happy Birthday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Birthday @Michael12421 
5.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 12.1. I did a correction during the night as the Libre warned me I was rising quickly- checked on the BG meter first but it seems to have not helped


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Happy birthday @Michael12421.

5.8 today, no idea what I did to get a number in the 5s but I’ll take it.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 4.9 for me. Today i have the dentist then got to go shopping for jeans   . I hate shopping for jeans and bras. Its the constant undress, try on, doesn't fit/not right, get dressed, find more, undress, try on......cycle. Because i'm short and curvy (hubby's word not mine, mine is fat) i struggle to find jeans that fit properly. Needs must though so i shall brave it this morning.
> 
> @rebrascora nicely done.
> @sg295 its a mistake we all make sometimes. I struggle to get the bolus right for chinese food, always ending up with a later spike or a hypo.
> @Michael12421 Happy Birthday!!! Get some fast acting glucose in you quickly!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Its datk cloud here and forecasting rain. Hope its dry wherever you are.


Oh the dreaded jeans shopping. I hate it too. I have short skinny legs, no bum but a fat belly! It’s a nightmare. M&S are usually my go to. They do a short leg. It was always New Look but all their jeans seem to have rips in the knees. At nearly 62 I don’t think so! Good luck.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.7 for me today.
> 
> Nothing exciting to report and nothing exciting happening today. I am going for a big shop but not too big as we’re off on holiday in a couple of weeks and I’m desperately trying to run my freezer down, so we will possibly be having some unusual meal combinations in the coming days!
> I’m not complaining about having boring days this week as the next two weeks are HECTIC! We’ve got so much on right up to the night before we leave for our holidays. The key is to be organised and I’m writing lists now so I don’t forget anything. Unlike @SueEK though, clothes shopping for my break isn’t required, walking trousers/ leggings, tee shirts, fleeces, hat, scarf, gloves, walking boots and waterproof jacket. Oh and undies of course are all I need. No fancy garments required for where we are going! So at least that’s one thing I don’t have to do!
> 
> Have a fab day.


Where are you off to on your hols?


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Oh the dreaded jeans shopping. I hate it too. I have short skinny legs, no bum but a fat belly! It’s a nightmare. M&S are usually my go to. They do a short leg. It was always New Look but all their jeans seem to have rips in the knees. At nearly 62 I don’t think so! Good luck.


I'm aiming for M&S this morning. I might try Matalan too, though when i looked online last night they seemed to do lots of skinny or ripped. Saw some "mom" jeans as well!! What!!?? I shall be looking to see what they are like...frumpy, old fashioned?


----------



## Moon.Star8

Morning 6.2 at 5:55am this morning. Nothing exciting happening today just had my first 3 month blood test and then work for the day 

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone - 6.1 this morning. My figures yesterday were: 6.2; 5.4; 4.8; and 7.2 - I did a long 2 hour walk before lunch.  Looking back over my scores for the last 3½  weeks that I've been measuring they are definitely quite consistent and stable. It seems incredible to me that the first three nights of measuring (before I'd really concentrated on my carb intake) it was in the 12s at bedtime. I've got another blood test booked for next week but I'm not really sure why except that it's because I'm going to the Diabetes Medicine clinic the following week. I think the great thing that I've gleaned from being on these forums (one of the great things) is not to expect any real difference to my HbA1c in such a short time (5 weeks by then). Anyway - have a good day everyone. Nothing much planned here. We've been having the new Napoleon film directed by Ridley Scott and starring Joaquin Phoenix, being filmed up in the hills above our village for the last 2 weeks which has been really exciting and my husband has been up there with his telephoto lens getting some really good shots - it's going to seem really weird when they've all gone as there are HUNDREDs of vehicles and huge marquees plus temporary stabling for about 100 horses.


----------



## rayray119

8.3. for me. Off to the doctor's today.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> I'm aiming for M&S this morning. I might try Matalan too, though when i looked online last night they seemed to do lots of skinny or ripped. Saw some "mom" jeans as well!! What!!?? I shall be looking to see what they are like...frumpy, old fashioned?


Definitely frumpy, even my daughters don’t do mom jeans. Maybe because they’re all short a**es like me! Think you’ve to be tall and slim for that style. I’ve jeans from Matalan hanging in the wardrobe still with the labels on. Say no more.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Morning everyone - 6.1 this morning. My figures yesterday were: 6.2; 5.4; 4.8; and 7.2 - I did a long 2 hour walk before lunch.  Looking back over my scores for the last 3½  weeks that I've been measuring they are definitely quite consistent and stable. It seems incredible to me that the first three nights of measuring (before I'd really concentrated on my carb intake) it was in the 12s at bedtime. I've got another blood test booked for next week but I'm not really sure why except that it's because I'm going to the Diabetes Medicine clinic the following week. I think the great thing that I've gleaned from being on these forums (one of the great things) is not to expect any real difference to my HbA1c in such a short time (5 weeks by then). Anyway - have a good day everyone. Nothing much planned here. We've been having the new Napoleon film directed by Ridley Scott and starring Joaquin Phoenix, being filmed up in the hills above our village for the last 2 weeks which has been really exciting and my husband has been up there with his telephoto lens getting some really good shots - it's going to seem really weird when they've all gone as there are HUNDREDs of vehicles and huge marquees plus temporary stabling for about 100 horses.


Ooh that sounds exciting. Has hubby spotted Joaquin? Has he popped into the local Coop for a meal deal?


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Where are you off to on your hols?


We’re off to the Scottish Highlands. Cottage on the shore of Loch Linnhe on the Ardamurchan peninsula side. Can’t wait. Lots of walking, birdwatching, peace and quiet. Two whole weeks.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Happy birthday Michael, you’d better get some birthday cake into you, or at least some toast and jam. Hope your numbers go up soon, hope the weather’s improved for your special day. PS I’m an April baby too, my birthday is next Tuesday. We’re the best!


As long as you have escaped April Fool's Day. for a birthday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 7.3 for me. According to the graph it looked like I woke just after the phenomenon that is Dawn visited.

Had a good rehearsal session yesterday. Tinkling the ivories and blowing a few tunes on the liquorice stick. Tootling the flute not so successful, sound a bit too much like Focus played very badly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Definitely frumpy, even my daughters don’t do mom jeans. Maybe because they’re all short a**es like me! Think you’ve to be tall and slim for that style. I’ve jeans from Matalan hanging in the wardrobe still with the labels on. Say no more.


The best fitting trousers I've found recently, well relatively recently, have been Mantaray which were Debenhams. I have been able to buy on line still. Not easy to find things for short a...s. like me 5ft and a very important bit, only.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'8 this morning, similar the past few days. I had a nice time with my family here, not the best food choices but it was a short holiday for me as well. As any tourist in the UK, they wanted fish and chips, then I wanted them to try pasties, a great pizza place near my house, etc... All enjoyed and now, getting back on track 

PS: I get so confused when you all talk about your height in Ft and weight in stones and such, I only understand cm and kg!


----------



## Michael12421

They just delivered my freezer - and wished me happy birthday


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 22.1

I overslept and missed my appointment with dietician. First time I've ever missed one 
Feeling particularly lousy (monthlies showed up again)  and would love to hide under the covers for the rest of the day but I now have phone calls to make apologising.

@Michael12421 wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## rebrascora

Well that will teach me to be smug with my earlier post thinking I had it cracked!!   I had an horrid night's sleep. Tossed and turned all night due to levels remaining high. Needed two more correction units at 3am for a 10.2 which clearly turned to water on injection because I then woke up at 7.30am on 9.8 feeling absolutely shocking with an MSG hangover despite drinking nothing but water throughout my meal, afterwards and through the night. Took 2 paracetamol and yet another glass of water, injected my Levemir and 2 more correction units of Fiasp and went back to sleep and got up 2 hours later on a much better 5.4 but still feeling really rough!  It was a lovely night and I really enjoyed the food but it so does not agree with my body! Just as well it is only once is a blue moon. On a positive note 10.7 was the highest my levels went to so I still think I managed it pretty well, considering the huge carb and insulin intake.

Need to have a long walk today to burn off some of those calories and stretch my legs and blow the cobwebs and stop in at the GP surgery on the way back to pick up my Levemir (hopefully) as they didn't have it in on Friday when I collected my Libre sensors. Fingers crossed it isn't a supply issue but I think I am good for another couple of weeks at least. 

Wishing a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to @Michael12421 Not a good way to start the day with a nasty hypo but sounds like things are looking up with the arrival of your freezer at long last. Hope the sun is shining and you and Missy have a lovely day together.


----------



## gll

GUYS GUYS GUYS
25th April 10.30am telephone consult with DSN
I've to provide 4 tests a day for a week leading up to it


----------



## Griffin.

Bumsticks 
As I suspected kidney infection third one this year and its only mid April been told to up my humlin for a few days to help me cope my bs is sky high in the low to mid 20's  and to try and drink as much water as I can and of course the obligatory antibiotics no coffee or booze {dont mind the booze been sober for 20 years now} and bed rest who has time for bed rest? This months going to cripple me financially its all going up and my income isn't im not a happy bunny today you could describe my mood as grouchy!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Definitely frumpy, even my daughters don’t do mom jeans. Maybe because they’re all short a**es like me! Think you’ve to be tall and slim for that style. I’ve jeans from Matalan hanging in the wardrobe still with the labels on. Say no more.


I parked at M&S then took a walk towards Next having the thought that i would get jeans from one or the other. Having to pass Matalan i thought i'd take a quick look anyway. Found a pair of straight leg, darker (not too dark) jeans in my size and leg length. I thought "i can't be this lucky" but they fit perfectly! Perfect length, no gapping at the back, high enough waist, stretchy enough to be comfortable! I did try some mom jeans just to see what they were like but they were ridiculous...supposed to be high waisted (not, couldn't even do the zip up), relaxed fit to a taper (nope, too tight and they hovered about 2 inch above my ankles). I shall keep Next and M&S in mind for when i need jeans again though. I'm not sure how these will wash but they'll do for now as we're away for a few days next week.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> The best fitting trousers I've found recently, well relatively recently, have been Mantaray which were Debenhams. I have been able to buy on line still. Not easy to find things for short a...s. like me 5ft and a very important bit, only.


I used to be 5ft 2ins but I’ve definitely shrunk. Either that or Mr Eggy has started wearing platform shoes! My youngest daughter is 5ft and a bit, I’m going to go back to back with her when she comes tomorrow.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

6.9 this morning, after having to correct a 3.8 at 02:26.  Disappointed hubby as I didn't feel up to cooking dinner last night (probably from pigging crisps with a sour cream and chive  dip to ward off a hypo) and we compromised with beans on toast and some cold meat.

@Michael12421 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I am an April baby too.  Unlike you and @eggyg I am the first day of Taurus rather than Aries like yourselves.  Hubby is 2nd day of Taurus.  Obviously our parents were making the best of the August Bank Holiday!

@freesia, @eggyg et al... So agree about jeans!  There are hardly I even want to try on with all those ripped knees!  For years I have worn Sainsbury's straight leg jeans in 12 short.  They've been out of stock for  ages but I got  an email and so I ordered 2 pairs online, only to discover that the waists were 2" smaller than they used to be.  I measured them against the previous pair... so will now have to look elsewhere... I will bear Matalan in mind (have a coupon for 10% off.... rubs hands!)


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all
> 
> 6.9 this morning, after having to correct a 3.8 at 02:26.  Disappointed hubby as I didn't feel up to cooking dinner last night (probably from pigging crisps with a sour cream and chive  dip to ward off a hypo) and we compromised with beans on toast and some cold meat.
> 
> @Michael12421 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I am an April baby too.  Unlike you and @eggyg I am the first day of Taurus rather than Aries like yourselves.  Hubby is 2nd day of Taurus.  Obviously our parents were making the best of the August Bank Holiday!
> 
> @freesia, @eggyg et al... So agree about jeans!  There are hardly I even want to try on with all those ripped knees!  For years I have worn Sainsbury's straight leg jeans in 12 short.  They've been out of stock for  ages but I got  an email and so I ordered 2 pairs online, only to discover that the waists were 2" smaller than they used to be.  I measured them against the previous pair... so will now have to look elsewhere... I will bear Matalan in mind (have a coupon for 10% off.... rubs hands!


I find Mark’s jeans very variable. I have a perfect pair of dark denim, 12 short, mid rise, skinny. Grabbed a black pair a while later, didn’t try them on, after a few hours of wear  they hung down in the crotch area and the knees were baggy! After quite a few washes they’ve tightened up a bit but I hardly wear them as they still don’t feel right.


----------



## Pattidevans

@Elenka_HM   There are 2.54cm per inch. 5ft = 152.4cm.  

There are 14 lbs to 1 stone.  2.2lbs per kilo.  

So, an example, I am 5ft 3" which means I am 160.02cm  high.  I am 10st.2lbs, so that's 64.41 kilos.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg and @Pattidevans its really frustrating that in the same shop, the same size jeans are all different sizes. The straight ones i bought were great, the mom ones wouldn't do up and a pair of relaxed skinnies were way too big! They were all the same size so should have had the same waist measurement. Thats why i don't like buying online, i've no idea of the size i am any more. I've got tops in my wardrobe that range from a 10-12 up to an 18 but they fit, doesn't make sense.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> @eggyg and @Pattidevans its really frustrating that in the same shop, the same size jeans are all different sizes. The straight ones i bought were great, the mom ones wouldn't do up and a pair of relaxed skinnies were way too big! They were all the same size so should have had the same waist measurement. Thats why i don't like buying online, i've no idea of the size i am any more. I've got tops in my wardrobe that range from a 10-12 up to an 18 but they fit, doesn't make sense.


I’m the same, it’s frustrating isn’t it? I wear clothes from 10-16, I just ignore sizes now, as long as it fits. A lot of shops do vanity sizing to make us feel better about our selves but it doesn’t. Back in the day, 70s, I was 6.5 stone when I met Mr Eggy. I had to run around the shower to get wet!  I wore a size 10 in everything. I’m 10.5 stone now and can squeeze into 10 leggings but prefer a 12, 14 is usually too big. Tops 12/14 depending on shape. How does that work?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM   There are 2.54cm per inch. 5ft = 152.4cm.
> 
> There are 14 lbs to 1 stone.  2.2lbs per kilo.
> 
> So, an example, I am 5ft 3" which means I am 160.02cm  high.  I am 10st.2lbs, so that's 64.41 kilos.


Thanks for the explanation. It was just lazy me not doing a quick search on Google, I've been meaning to look it up for ages! We are roughly the same height! I'll calculate my weight when I am a bit more awake 

I found out my waist and shoe UK sizes a while ago. But as you said, for the clothes, we can never trust this in different shops, can we?


----------



## Pattidevans

Elenka_HM said:


> Thanks for the explanation. It was just lazy me not doing a quick search on Google, I've been meaning to look it up for ages! We are roughly the same height! I'll calculate my weight when I am a bit more awake
> 
> I found out my waist and shoe UK sizes a while ago. But as you said, for the clothes, we can never trust this in different shops, can we?


Sorry, important thing I left off... there are 12 inches to 1 ft.  I was brought up with the old imperial measures... but am quite used to using metric now.  When I make curtains I use both measures!  Length in cm, width in inches!  How confusing is that????


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

It was 6.something for me before breakfast this morning 

Absolutely baltic here, idiot neighbours are leaving the closey door pinned wide open all night again which means the house gets absolutely freezing, they may be able to put the heating on as much as they want however we can't afford to, no thought for anyone else round here   

@freesia glad you've managed to get a nice pair of jeans, I spent a lot of time the last 5 years in joggers as I couldn't get jeans to be snug around my bum and waist, thankfully 8's fit me fine these days! xx


----------



## Aneeta55

5.9 for me this morning, after 5.6 yesterday. Past 2 weeks higher whilst Covid positive but dropped now negative


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> thankfully 8's fit me fine these days!


I've always been on the curvy/larger size and struggled with clothes, i never felt anything fitted nicely or was flattering. Being only 5'1" (the 1" is very important) i always felt i looked "round". When i was diagnosed T1 i'd lost so much weight i knew i looked ill but for the first time ever, i felt more confident wearing clothes. Since my weight has gone back up i'm struggling again. I don't want to go back to how i was before diagnosis as i looked so ill and unhealthy but i would like the confidence in how i look back.


----------



## R Ramsay

Afternoon a bit late but better late than never, 4.8 this morning. I ate pretty badly yesterday as in I hardly ate and my reading was up to 9.2 last night my highest for a couple of weeks. Still trying to get my head around the best meals to eat to keep my levels consistent. Have a good afternoon all!


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 a very Happy Birthday to you and so glad your freezer has arrived, a bonus for your birthday. Just need to get that blooming heating fixed now.  Enjoy your day.
@Elenka_HM you're giving your age away not knowing imperial. I can’t fathom anything other than old measurements. 
@eggyg i have the opposite problem in that often jeans or trousers are too short and become ankle swingers and they sag around my bum, not the best of looks


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> We’re off to the Scottish Highlands. Cottage on the shore of Loch Linnhe on the Ardamurchan peninsula side. Can’t wait. Lots of walking, birdwatching, peace and quiet. Two whole weeks.


Lovely! We spend a lot of time on the Isle of Harris - I'm already counting the days until I'm back there in June.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Ooh that sounds exciting. Has hubby spotted Joaquin? Has he popped into the local Coop for a meal deal?


Sadly not! Although we did film him him from a long way off yesterday we think (although it could have been a stunt double!). Just waiting until the film comes out next year to see if we can see my bright turquoise jacket in the far distance


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Lovely! We spend a lot of time on the Isle of Harris - I'm already counting the days until I'm back there in June.


We desperately wanted to go to Harris, left it too late to get something suitable and for a decent price. The prices were absolutely shocking. I can’t go to west Scotland after May as I’m a all inclusive buffet for midges and always end up with infectious bites. Please be careful now you’re spleenless.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> We desperately wanted to go to Harris, left it too late to get something suitable and for a decent price. The prices were absolutely shocking. I can’t go to west Scotland after May as I’m a all inclusive buffet for midges and always end up with infectious bites. Please be careful now you’re spleenless.


Oh great, another thing to think about!  I love your description of being an all day buffet - I'm the same but fortunately where we are on Harris there's nearly always a breeze. We can see a small wind turbine out of our front door and we call it the midgometer!  I do rent our cottage out (fully booked this year but still got space next). If you can private message me on here I'll send you a link to the website.


----------



## Elenka_HM

SueEK said:


> @Elenka_HM you're giving your age away not knowing imperial. I can’t fathom anything other than old measurements.


I'm 25 but in my case, it's not an age issue. I'm from Spain and we didn't use Imperial units there


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Morning everyone. 4.9 for me. Today i have the dentist then got to go shopping for jeans   . I hate shopping for jeans and bras. Its the constant undress, try on, doesn't fit/not right, get dressed, find more, undress, try on......cycle. Because i'm short and curvy (hubby's word not mine, mine is fat) i struggle to find jeans that fit properly. Needs must though so i shall brave it this morning.
> 
> @rebrascora nicely done.
> @sg295 its a mistake we all make sometimes. I struggle to get the bolus right for chinese food, always ending up with a later spike or a hypo.
> @Michael12421 Happy Birthday!!! Get some fast acting glucose in you quickly!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Its datk cloud here and forecasting rain. Hope its dry wherever you are.


@freesia 

Joined you on the jeans shopping today!

Ended up treating myself and buying some new jeans and a couple of new pairs of shoes, as well as going out for lunch


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> @freesia
> 
> Joined you on the jeans shopping today!
> 
> Ended up treating myself and buying some new jeans and a couple of new pairs of shoes, as well as going out for lunch


Oooh shoes as well! Nice!! I much prefer shopping for shoes, at least i know what size i am . I hope you enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Oooh shoes as well! Nice!! I much prefer shopping for shoes, at least i know what size i am . I hope you enjoyed your lunch.


Haha yes, definitely easier!

The main issue I have with jeans is the length. I have rather short legs so have to go for pairs that say ‘short’ otherwise they’re too long for me!

I had a lovely lunch thank you, fry up and pancakes…very naughty but I carb counted it meticulously and as a result the BGs have behaved themselves pretty well


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> The main issue I have with jeans is the length. I have rather short legs so have to go for pairs that say ‘short’ otherwise they’re too long for me


I know what you mean. My legs are short but mostly short jeans/trousers are just slightly too short so when i sit down they rise up to show my bottom calves . I have to go for regular and put up with them being slightly long.

Well done on managing your levels.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Oh great, another thing to think about!  I love your description of being an all day buffet - I'm the same but fortunately where we are on Harris there's nearly always a breeze. We can see a small wind turbine out of our front door and we call it the midgometer!  I do rent our cottage out (fully booked this year but still got space next). If you can private message me on here I'll send you a link to the website.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> I know what you mean. My legs are short but mostly short jeans/trousers are just slightly too short so when i sit down they rise up to show my bottom calves . I have to go for regular and put up with them being slightly long.
> 
> Well done on managing your levels.


Even those which are crop are sometimes too long or a silly length. As for anything with a design at the bottom, forget it.


----------



## freesia

Leadinglights said:


> Even those which are crop are sometimes too long or a silly length. As for anything with a design at the bottom, forget it.


I've given up on crop


----------



## sg295

Bedtime BG…12.3 (whoops!)

Although I didn’t eat that long along so hoping it’s just a case of the insulin doing it’s thing, otherwise I could be in for a fun night!


----------



## Lanny

I can NEVER buy trousers for me in the UK & only buy them, when I was younger & slimmer as sizes are TINY, when in Hong Kong! That’s why I rarely wear them & I’m all about dresses & jackets! I routinely add another inside hem by just folding it over on the inside on jacket sleeves of about 2 to 4 inches, for petite or regular, to be hand stitched & found it MUCH more difficult to hem trousers by THAT much as they’re usually tapered & it just didn’t look right! So, I got into the habit of wearing dresses either sleeveless shift, short sleeves or 3/4 length sleeves: LOVE the 3/4 length as that is almost full length on my shorter arms! Us Chinese ladies are generally shorter of limbs that you Western ladies & that’s what we have to do routinely: even petite is still a bit longer on us; just less so & why I buy petite whenever I can!


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks and 8 for me today. Another thrilling day at work but then 5 days off - goodo.  Have a good day all xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
a slightly more respectable 6.4 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Went to bed on a 4.6 and woke up on 7.2 although I’m sure it’ll come down over the next few hours as per usual. 

La Traviata at the ROH last night was fabulous. Moved to a very decent seat and enjoyed every single note. 
Violeta was played by Angel Blue who was remarkable. I’m tempted to see Lohengrin next even with the issues surrounding Wagner.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. An early 5.7 today. Laid awake since 5.20 so decided to get up although I’ve nowhere to go and no one to see! I think I’ll pop a loaf in the bread maker ( well the makings of a one) and bake brownies as daughter and baby  coming for lunch. We won’t be babysitting on Friday as it’s a bank holiday so at least we can get our Zara fix! 

Been experimenting for a week or so with reducing my morning Levemir, just by half a unit, as I’m going far too low in the afternoon which makes it difficult to bolus correctly for my evening meal and ending up needing to eat before bed. Wasn’t quite as low yesterday and I  reduced teatime basal but still only 6 before bed with insulin on board. So had to eat again. Halfed a hot cross bun with Mr Eggy. I had the bottom thinner half, still 20grms of carbs. See graph below, can you see where I had it? No, me neither. Am I cured? Have I grown a new pancreas overnight? It’s been the same for about a week, whatever I snack on doesn’t budge that line. I suppose I must have my evening Levemir spot on? Any thoughts? I’m not complaining, just curious. 

Anyhoo, enough of me, have a wonderful Wednesday, not long until the lovely long weekend. TBF my whole week is a long weekend! That’s the only thing I miss about being retired, the bank holidays!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## Ian68

6.7 this morning and off for my 1st check of the eyes.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8 fine

I was getting very worried as I hadn't heard from my sister for ages and she had not responded to my texts. I was beginning to think the worst too. Thankfully, late yesterday she finally replied. Incredible relief from me. I had not realised just how important she is to me!! I had started to find it difficult to sleep worrying too much and I never find it difficult to sleep. Anyway, she got in touch by text ( it is how we communicate as my deafness makes telephones difficult) and it was the first time she has ever meantioned ferling old. Sigh. Getting old stinks!!!

I will probably not go out for much of a walk today as it is too cold out there.

My wife seemed a bit worse yesterday and will not leave the house ( I can't actually blame her with the cold weather!)

A bit of food shopping to do today. I would normally do it with my wife but she won't leave the house. And that makes me feel quite depressed sadly.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Griffin.

18.5  today I'm not overly  stressed about it as I'm waging war with the old kidney infection feel pretty ropey not arguing with the quack around the whole bed rest thing today hellhound is being walked by the dog walker carer will be in shortly to do her thing so I guess I'll just do as I'm told for a change 
Hope everyone has a good day 
Griff


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Going for a circular walk today, taking in the pub in the next village for a sandwich lunch. Good fun working out carbs v exercise v insulin.


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning! 4.8 here - snap! @Gwynn. 

Last day of Welsh revision course today. We finished off yesterday with an hour-long history of Welsh pop music, which was very roughly presented (like a chat with some bloke down the pub LOL) but really interesting...had a good ol’ dawnsio!

And the pump clinic DSN rang - it’s full steam ahead, yippee! I just have to decide which one’s for me, so I’ll be scouring the forum for info - first stop is @Lily123’s thread (approx 400 replies, eek).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A surprising 11.1 for me! After yesterday being 100% in target its a bit of a surprise. An hour before bed i was trundling along the low 4s so i had a handful of peanuts. Bedtime was 7.1 but the libre shows i've been in the 11s all night. Oh well, only 3 more days of this sensor, hopefully thr next one will be more accurate. This is ok when you're in target but raises massively if you hit the high 11s.

Doing the washing and an eye screening for me today. I'd arranged it so i could walk there and hubby would be able to pick me up after work but they've rearranged the time so now i have to walk back or try and get a bus. 

Have a good day whatever you are up to.


----------



## rayray119

7.6. I can probably stop doing a test in the night now to make sure a correction if i do one has come down(thd reason I was doing because of a few times in the past where it seemed like it hadn't so it seemed logical to me) but it seems in verbally does at the moment.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

6.2 this morning.

Pleased with that after I went to bed on a 12.3 following dinner. I did meticulously carb count everything I ate so it’s reassuring to see that I must’ve got it right! 

Not much to report today, should be doing assignment and other paperwork but may well end up going for a day out again!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose and the fingertip of course. 

Dez

P.S. Anyone else having problems on PC with pages not loading?


----------



## ColinUK

As predicted… 5.9 now.


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning and a saggy washing line on my overnight graph. 
Shifting more manure today so need to get shoveling!
Got Wordle in 3 this morning after getting 0 in my first choice and 2 gold in my second. There was a lot of deducing before I came up with the answer at my 3rd attempt. Feeling quite smug about that but no doubt one of you lot will have got it in 2 to steal my glory!  

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Hope you are feeling better soon (((HUGS)))

@eggyg The mysterious case of the disappearing hot cross bun!! Amazing flat fish graph and you get an Easter treat "for free" Who wouldn't love that! Very impressive even without the hot cross bun but when you know about the full story it is just "WOW!" .


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.3

Went to Bournemouth for a night on Sunday and on the way back on Monday the car decided to break down 53 miles from home. Turns out the the car somehow drained 3 litres of oil in 4 days as there is none in the engine and can’t be an external leak as there is no oil visible on the underneath of the car.Luckily in services so we weren’t on the side of the road. 4 hours later a recovery truck arrived. We left Bournemouth at 2:15 and got in at 8:40


----------



## Lanny

A bit of a shocker, I’m afraid! 09:38 BS 14.8!  Couldn’t believe it so washed my hands etc. & 09:40 BS 14.1 so, it really is that high! Sigh! Half oatcake in & 12 units NR as well! Because I’m only up after my sister called me after 9am!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I was sleepy ALL day yesterday & kept dozing off because a) I was catching up on lost sleep from Monday as I recovered enough in time for the tesco shopping & got a couple of hours before getting up, alarm, at 3pm for some breakfast before heading off to the doctors! Slept that night around 8pm ish to get up yesterday morning & b) I discovered why that sudden massive drop on Monday happened as another cycle has started!

So, I was sleeping in the afternoon when my sister came round for a visit, she rapped my bedroom window but, didn’t ring the doorbell! I’ve already given her a set of keys for the back conservatory doors anyway & I never went in there during these two years of covid & saw each other from a far whenever she came to play her piano that’s been stored there since she sold her house a few ago to move to a tiny 1 bedroom apartment! She called last week & knew I had an ear infection & on antibiotics so, after getting no response from me she went ahead & played the piano gor a bit before leaving! I did get up to go to the loo & thought I heard a car door & checked the front door & saw the back end of what looked her car leaving! So, I asked her on the phone if she’d come & she confirmed that she did! I apologised for not hearing her but, in some ways with the increased underwater feeling from the spray my hearing is duller but, after a day of spraying my ears a slightly less swollen because it was a VERY tight fit for the nozzle & it’s less tight than it was!

I will be more tired now during the start of the cycle & I’ll sleep if I feel sleepy & worry about getting a normal sleeping pattern back later! 

I managed yesterday on a lot less NR & still 84 Tresiba so, the same today, alarm set for 17:00 as I’d delayed it on Monday after getting back from the GP! So, I wasn’t unduly worried about testing yesterday & the 10’s & 11’s mostly SOME time, not sure how long, after eating, because of the dozing, as I knew I needed space for the sudden 5 to 6mmol drops that can happen during a cycle! So, even a bit more conservative just now with my DP bust, which is normally 14 or 16 for such a high number: a conservative 12; hope that’s enough room for a safe margin? 

Doesn’t look like there’s any stability, yet, for a while now at least!  Sigh! I just have to suck it up & “keep on swimming” a la Dory of Finding Nemo & Finding Dory!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

7.9 this morning (yes, after a correction at 05:41) I cannot actually identify any pattern although I've had to correct for a couple of nights, they have been at different times.  On the whole though, looking at the logbook I have concluded that the numbers aren't that bad! Not worth worrying about anyway.


Nothing like @eggyg's graph though!  Yes, you are cured!  How lucky are you eating hot cross buns!

@ColinUK I do so envy you having such easy access to opera!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope you feel better soon!

Ladies, re: length of jeans, they are very easy to alter.  I always have to take them up, even the "short" lengths.  As to cropped trousers, I recommend these Roman Originals crops I have 4 pairs in white and they go with everything! They are a bit like ankle grazers on me, but they are very flattering as they are stretch.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning All

7 exactly this morning which is fine as I didn't take any evening meds due to having a stomach upset late in the evening.  Feeling fine now.  Looking forward to the long weekend, even though hubby is working everyday, he is off tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.1 for me.

Today's task will be going through our back catalogue to see which songs may.be suitable for acoustic arrangements. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 7.9 this morning (yes, after a correction at 05:41) I cannot actually identify any pattern although I've had to correct for a couple of nights, they have been at different times.  On the whole though, looking at the logbook I have concluded that the numbers aren't that bad! Not worth worrying about anyway.
> View attachment 20631
> 
> Nothing like @eggyg's graph though!  Yes, you are cured!  How lucky are you eating hot cross buns!
> 
> @ColinUK I do so envy you having such easy access to opera!
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Ladies, re: length of jeans, they are very easy to alter.  I always have to take them up, even the "short" lengths.  As to cropped trousers, I recommend these Roman Originals crops I have 4 pairs in white and they go with everything! They are a bit like ankle grazers on me, but they are very flattering as they are stretch.


I got some of the Roman crops last year in black and white check. Wish I’d got the 10 though as I have to keep howking them up! But I do love them. Wear them with a black Linea lace fronted sleeveless top and nude chunky heeled sandals for the odd night out. Looks smart.


----------



## Gwynn

I hate it when I feel lazy, or demotivated, or discouraged, which is how I felt this morning regarding exercise, so to combat my not wanting to go out for a walk, I did actually go for a long walk. Hard work. Slightly painful. One step at a time. But I'll be darned if I will give in.

So, so far over 2.5 hrs and I am just about to go out for another short walk and to do some shopping too. Exciting life!

I feel better for it!!! I'll keep telling myself that...


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning guys! A round 7 this morning.
I took 2 units less of Levemir today, just because I finished the pen and didn't want to do another injection (was a bit short of time). I'm curious about how my BG is going to behave. I'll try to eat fewer carbs, and I'm working dinner tonight which usually makes me drop a bit. There is a new chef who has obviously not been hired for his charming personality  and my colleague in charge is not feeling well today, so I hope he is not rude to her or this shift is not going to be nice for anyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I got some of the Roman crops last year in black and white check. Wish I’d got the 10 though as I have to keep howking them up! But I do love them. Wear them with a black Linea lace fronted sleeveless top and nude chunky heeled sandals for the odd night out. Looks smart.


They do free size exchange...  if you haven't worn them obviously LOL!  I have quite a lot of their tops, amazing how their sizing can vary.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> They do free size exchange...  if you haven't worn them obviously LOL!  I have quite a lot of their tops, amazing how their sizing can vary.


Too late, didn’t realise they needed howking until I’d had them on for a while.
I got a sleeveless dress ( with pockets) from the actual shop last summer, I only needed a 12 which is unusual as I’m quite “blessed” in the bosom department, but the 14 was huge. Luckily I forced myself to try it on in the shop, I hate getting undressed and then dressed and then undressed and then dressed again, but glad I did. Their prices are very good I must say.


----------



## SueEK

Ian68 said:


> 6.7 this morning and off for my 1st check of the eyes.


Hope all goes well x


----------



## SueEK

@freesia hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## SueEK

@Michael12421 did you have a nice birthday and is your freezer up and running? X


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys 

It was another 6.something for me today, have had yet another failed sensor so I'm going to have a few days free from it

Much milder here today xx


----------



## freesia

@SueEK i've just got back. I decided to walk down and back, get some exercise and hopefully lower my levels as they're not below 10 today so far. It was a very bad idea though. The heavens opened halfway there. The rain soaked through my coat, jeans were very wet and i found out my new(ish, only had them in November) boots have a leak!!! I got to the eye screening looking like a drowned rat and soaked their chairs when i sat down. It rained again when i came out so nipped into a shop to shelter, came out with 2 tee shirts and a pair of cullottes!! Still raining so i gave in and got a taxi home. I've had to get changed i'm so wet. Oh the eye appointment went ok but levels are still high. Still, thats it for another year.


----------



## Michael12421

SueEK said:


> @Michael12421 did you have a nice birthday and is your freezer up and running? X


I had a lovely time thank you.
Lots of 'phone calls and a Zoom meeting with my family late afternoon.
I got the best leg of lamb I have ever had in Spain, really meaty, so I decided to make a Spanish Easter roast.  It took 24 hours marinading and resting but it was well worth it and ultra delicious. Enough left over for the same tonight and at least 3 shepherds pies.  Heaven.  Oh, and not a drip of mint sauce in sight.
Freezer up and running and already half full, at this rate I won't have to cook for a month!


----------



## Griffin.

16.5 after lunch b
This laying about self basting in sweat malarky can do one. Poor carer has taken the full force of my ratty temper  I'm like a porcupine at the moment all quills and teeth. Not very good at being sick.. Sigh onwards and upwards..... 
Griff


----------



## SueEK

@freesia oh no, what a nightmare!! Glad your appt went ok and things are no worse


----------



## SueEK

Michael12421 said:


> I had a lovely time thank you.
> Lots of 'phone calls and a Zoom meeting with my family late afternoon.
> I got the best leg of lamb I have ever had in Spain, really meaty, so I decided to make a Spanish Easter roast.  It took 24 hours marinading and resting but it was well worth it and ultra delicious. Enough left over for the same tonight and at least 3 shepherds pies.  Heaven.  Oh, and not a drip of mint sauce in sight.
> Freezer up and running and already half full, at this rate I won't have to cook for a month!


Ah that is good news Michael, so glad you had a lovely day. Lamb is my favourite and it sounds delicious xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> @freesia oh no, what a nightmare!! Glad your appt went ok and things are no worse


I had to laugh when i saw myself in thr mirror, what a sight! Thank you for asking.


----------



## gll

17.4 which for me, isn't actually too bad.
Had a rubbish night last night, was sitting around 25 with +1 ketones. Extra gliclazide, a ton to drink so a night of feeling blegh from the glic and up and down to test my wee.
Back to negative by 7am so I crashed out for the whole morning.
Been onto GPs and they have said to keep monitoring and get back in touch if I hit +2 or am unwell with a +1 and recorded it in my notes.
Also to keep a record of it for dsn appointment.

Feeling a headache coming on now (because my body just hates me).

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Bloden

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> It was another 6.something for me today, have had yet another failed sensor so I'm going to have a few days free from it
> 
> Much milder here today xx


Good grief! I’m clinging on to my Libre version 1, no. 2 is just that. You must be REALLY fed-up with it @Kaylz.


----------



## R Ramsay

Afternoon all, 5.0 this morning.


----------



## Schoolmom

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Guess mine aren’t so good, went from 2.9(and a juice box) at bedtime, woke up over 22.1, even with my nighttime dose of Lantus.


----------



## rebrascora

Schoolmom said:


> Guess mine aren’t so good, went from 2.9(and a juice box) at bedtime, woke up over 22.1, even with my nighttime dose of Lantus.


Welcome to the thread. 
Sorry to hear you are on the BG rollercoaster! We all know how unpleasant and frustrating that is!
I wonder if your Lantus dose is correct? When was the last time you checked it via a basal test? I have to adjust my basal doses all the time as some days I am much more active than others. When my basal doses are wrong, nothing seems to work as it should and I seem to be chasing the dragon's tail and feel really frustrated, but when my basal doses are right, it makes my diabetes so much easier to manage and I wonder why I was ever struggling. It really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Schoolmom

rebrascora said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> Sorry to hear you are on the BG rollercoaster! We all know how unpleasant and frustrating that is!
> I wonder if your Lantus dose is correct? When was the last time you checked it via a basal test? I have to adjust my basal doses all the time as some days I am much more active than others. When my basal doses are wrong, nothing seems to work as it should and I seem to be chasing the dragon's tail and feel really frustrated, but when my basal doses are right, it makes my diabetes so much easier to manage and I wonder why I was ever struggling. It really makes a huge difference.


Hello! My usual Lantus doses now are 4 units upon waking and 8 units at night. Plus I start my day with 5 units Humalog even before I am out of bed And inject again when I have breakfast, I used to do 8 units Lantus just at night, but I had Covid recently that resulted in DKA and I’m using quite a bit more Humalog through the day to keep my numbers down Now, used to be 21 units Humalog in a day, now over 30, and still spike.


----------



## Lucyr

I’m a bit late but was 8.6 this morning. Slowly creeping towards normal but still a bit high, and my activity levels / cooking energy are still a bit low whilst recovering. Did have a GP appointment today as the headaches are back but worse and going to go back on amitryptaline for a couple of weeks to help until I the virus properly clears my system.


----------



## Kaylz

Bloden said:


> Good grief! I’m clinging on to my Libre version 1, no. 2 is just that. You must be REALLY fed-up with it @Kaylz.


Was a tough decision whether to like or laugh at your reply!  for me anyway they really are just that but I like that when they do work I can run it as a CGM, Bruce is getting just as fed up hearing that another has failed, said to him yesterday I have something to tell you but don't swear  xx


----------



## Schoolmom

Kaylz said:


> Was a tough decision whether to like or laugh at your reply!  for me anyway they really are just that but I like that when they do work I can run it as a CGM, Bruce is getting just as fed up hearing that another has failed, said to him yesterday I have something to tell you but don't swear  xx


Lol I hear you, my first sensor fell off n the second one failed. The third and fourth ( using now) kept giving me error messages and took several tries to get a reading


----------



## Kaylz

Schoolmom said:


> Lol I hear you, my first sensor fell off n the second one failed. The third and fourth ( using now) kept giving me error messages and took several tries to get a reading


I hope you don't experience the amount I've had, I'm on the 21st or 22nd faulty Libre 2 sensor now, I had 2 successful years on Libre 1 so I know it isn't user error, me and Bruce (my partner) are getting thoroughly p'd off with them!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Schoolmom said:


> Hello! My usual Lantus doses now are 4 units upon waking and 8 units at night. Plus I start my day with 5 units Humalog even before I am out of bed And inject again when I have breakfast, I used to do 8 units Lantus just at night, but I had Covid recently that resulted in DKA and I’m using quite a bit more Humalog through the day to keep my numbers down Now, used to be 21 units Humalog in a day, now over 30, and still spike.


Does that not make you wonder if your Lantus doses are no longer enough if you are having to keep using extra Humalog to keep you in range? 
My thoughts would be that Covid caused more of your beta cells to be killed off and as a result you are now struggling to cover liver output with your Lantus. The same happened with me after my first Covid jab and I kept trying to keep in range using my quick acting insulin for a week or two and then I would up my Levemir (basal) a bit  which worked for a while but then I would start needing more quick acting again and have to increase the Levemir again. My basal needs nearly doubled in the space of 3 months and then stabilized.... although I had a day of multiple hypos when it eventually levelled off. Each time I increased the Levemir, I was able to go back to normal dosing with my quick acting insulin for a few days and then I would start needing corrections again. Once you get basal doses right, you shouldn't need extra bolus insulin or certainly not significant quantities unless you are eating extra carbs. 
Not sure how long you have been diagnosed but this may tie in with your honeymoon period coming to an end.


----------



## Lanny

02:31 BS 4.8 Oops!  Just had a roast beef & ted onion chutney first & then 20NR Just a BIT too much bolus, 24NR, just after 19:00 before going to bed the last time yesterday for a proper long sleep with no alarms for this, that & the other: everything is taken at different times to preserve roughly equal lengths between doses of pills, ear spray & tresiba; why lots of uneasy dozing between! But, my ears are definitely less swollen as the nozzle is going in easier & I kept, apart from that one hyper, BS to the 8’s still SOME time after eating, can’t pinpoint it, & I actually couldn’t eat as much as I thought for the NR I put in for my last meal of a sandwich when I only had instead 2 pots of Diratlea jumbo tubes dunkers: aww! I just fancied some the day before my tesco delivery when doing my last minute basket changes & can’t remember when I last had them; it’s still all easy stuffs I’m consuming, I’m afraid, with bread, cold cuts, ready meals, soups etc.

I’m actually up after my longest sleep 2 hours later than yesterday so, maybe my sister’s phone call that woke me just after 9am & took me until about noon ish before I could doze off again overall kept me up later anyway so, things ARE moving round with the body clock anyway! My day, put in that same light of first getting up after the longest sleep yesterday, started at 00:19 & was too conservative with the last bolus: the opposite 24 hours later with not enough food to bolus; I did consider downing some coke but, didn’t as I don’t like it in my mouth before bed!  Ah well! I’m not hypo so, not TOO bad, I suppose!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- since both my ears are absolutely awash with fluid build up from the spray & the underwater feeling affecting my balance now, not just dulling my hearing, I very gently hold a cotton bud at the opening to soak up the liquid spray from earlier before putting in another spray & things FEEL so much better: less fluid & less underwater feeling; that’s how the body tells which way is up that’s integral to balance as there are tubes that fill with fluid inside the inner ears so, ear problems are often linked to balance problems too!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7 here seems very stable

Not much planned for today. A long walk maybe. Yesterday I managed 173 minutes. I was pleased with that especially as I just felt like not bothering!!!

Wife has asked me to cook some more chocolate brownies, so I had better get to it. They are really good.

Cooked cauliflower (and sprouts) cheese yesterday in the Ninja Foodi as an experiment. 1 minute pressure cook in beef stock and 2 minutes air fry with grated cheese added to the top (stock drained before air fry). Absolutely delicious. May do it again today with added chicken. Wife was really happy with it. Total cooking time 12 minutes. Mind you the prep time was about 15 minutes.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Griffin.

21.4... Eeeek.
I had to test twice  this morning just to be sure the other reading was just as high.. I have to just ride it out a little longer. The pain  in my kidneys has dropped to a dull roar..... still have the awful cold sweats though  hellhound has a appt with the dogter (vets) at half one so I'm going to doze and drink copious amounts of liquids so I can rehydrate this  dessicated old husk  I call my body at present.
My carer {selena} is actually such a sweet lass as she left last night she asked me if it was OK to laugh when I verbal tic and when I do something daft like hide the TV remote in the fridge shes really trying to fit in with my OCD routines  too  she's also just stood there and laughed at me when I was being all tetchy and horrible yesterday she's still not allowed near my music room though that's a complete safe space for me.... 
Have a great day all 
Peace and love 
Griff


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 
6.3 this morning. Brisk walk to the office in a bit and then working through until 8pm. Doesn’t happen too often that I work until 8pm but when I do it can seriously impact my ability to make sensible food choices after work. 
That said tomorrow is the start of Passover so I’m planning on basically fasting until dinner with the parents as it’s likely to be a little heavier on the carbs than I’d freely choose to eat so it compensates a bit if I’m light beforehand.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning folks! 6'7 today.

I'm in a good mood, I got a reasonable amount of sleep and just tried the nutty hazelnut flavour of the Beanies coffee, which is not bad. 

The past few days I've been listening to songs from the show "Crazy ex girlfriend" (I loved it) and they reminded me of @ColinUK as the main character is Jew and there are references to it in some of the songs


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Well after yesterdays foray into the 10s which corrections and a 4 mile walk didn't bring down, i woke to a 5.2!! Hoe did that happen? D is a funny thing sometimes, though mainly frustrating.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

Just seen on the news that Stansted express, Gatwick express, and lots of other essential ways of travelling over this busy Easter weekend are...(drum roll)...not running. What is it with Network Rail? They did the same at Xmas...I’m gobsmacked.

Anyway, going for a haircut today cos might be meeting my niece’s lovely boyfriend for first time on Sat and don’t want to look like Worzel Gummidge. First impressions and all that.

Selena sounds great @GRIFFINLONEWALKER. I hope you’re feeling better asap.


----------



## SueEK

@freesia congrats on your HS, as you say D is a fickle foe.
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER I think Selena sounds great, I expect in her work she needs a great sense of humour and hopefully she will be a real asset to you. Hope you feel better soon.
So 6.9 for me today and a real pea souper out there today, chilly too. Glad to be having a few days off work. Hubby has nicked my car again today so looks like a housework day, maybe a wander down our local shopping area and my daughter is popping in.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Went to bed a bit higher last night, assuming I’d drop a bit more than usual during the night after my 7 mile walk yesterday…so of course, I didn’t. Maybe fuelling it half way round with a G & T and yummy bacon, black pudding and a poached egg on a slice of rye sourdough, helped.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today.

I had a busy & successful day at work yesterday 

Then late in the afternoon had an email from my solicitor, 
it looks like there might be a spanner in the works of my house purchase,
luckily estate agent responded to my email and called me at 8:30 in the evening (which was a relief otherwise I probably wouldn’t have slept) so he’s on the case of the sellers today.

will be meeting my sister (briefly on Friday morning for breakfast & again on Sunday evening) 
as we’re in different parts of the country and since Mum passed away (nearly 2 years ago) 
we haven’t as a family seen each other so much.

Looking forward to a few days off but off to work shortly, that is as long as I can get Diesel.
Have a great Day Everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 on the old fashioned meter. Sensor finished yesterday, a few hours earlier than scheduled as I inadvertently pulled it off with my PJ top before going in the shower. It blooming hurt  and I decided to let my arm recuperate before affixing a new one today. I always use the same arm but try and put it in a different place each time,  but when your arms are just like sticks it’s not easy! 

Plans have changed from what was originally planned, Mr Eggy’s two weekly scalping this morning at 10.30 and I’d normally go with him into town, do a bit shopping and then we’d have lunch. But apparently he’s got “things” to do ( it just so happens to be my birthday soon) and he’s meeting youngest daughter and they’re going for lunch! Huh! Tuna sandwich for one it is then.

Have a good day whatever you’re up to.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.4 here. Went to bed a bit higher last night, assuming I’d drop a bit more than usual during the night after my 7 mile walk yesterday…so of course, I didn’t. Maybe fuelling it half way round with a G & T and yummy bacon, black pudding and a poached egg on a slice of rye sourdough, helped.


Wish we had a yummy button!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! I woke to a 7.4, with a snotty nose, sore throat and (so far) negative LFTs


----------



## rayray119

7.6 and yesterday was a good day.


----------



## Lucyr

10.4 here this morning, headache not bad so far today

@Bloden im not sure what’s surprising about network rail not running trains over Easter, they’ve always closed lines for rail works during bank holidays for as long as I can remember.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @freesia on your 5.2. 
I missed it by 1 this morning - a lowly 4.2 for me. 

Dez


----------



## Christy

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - just 2.7 on my 79th birthday


Belated Happy Birthday!! Have a great year!


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

4.9 today…pretty low for me but it’s not a hypo so I’ll take it.

Just got on the wordle wagon this morning…never played it until now and got it in 4 so I think that’s pretty good going!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

It was a 9.something today xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning. Well after yesterdays foray into the 10s which corrections and a 4 mile walk didn't bring down, i woke to a 5.2!! Hoe did that happen? D is a funny thing sometimes, though mainly frustrating.
> Have a good day everyone View attachment 20639


Woohoo! Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.1 today so pleased with that.  Last day of work until Wednesday.  

@freesia - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

There's some ivy needing trimming at the side of the house so I guess the ladders need to come out. Best do it before it reaches the roof.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks. 4.8 for me this morning but that involved a little bit of DP. Libre shows I had a lovely straight line all night but it was straddling the bottom of the blue band and very slightly dipped in and out of the red all night....lots of red   This is not a concern other than that it spoils my Libre stats (my 95% has dropped to 92% TIR over night  ) as a) it reads lower than finger prick so I won't really have been hypo and b) I sleep much more soundly and wake up feeling rested when my levels have been nice and low all night.

Got to get along to the GP surgery this morning to pick up my Levemir which wasn't in stock earlier in the week and meds for my farmer friend up the road, ahead of the long BH weekend. They are only open half day today.

Congrats to @freesia on your ultimate BG achievement this morning. Nice to get a result like that when you have been battling with it. 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Great to hear that you are building a rapport with your carer, Selena. Must be daunting for a young lass, but sounds like she is learning quickly and you are developing a good bond. Hope your kidney situations settles down soon and those levels come back down as promptly as they did before it developed. Hang in there!

@sg295 What kept you??? According to @ColinUK Wordle is now "old hat". You youngsters are supposed to be cutting edge....Get with it! Heardle is apparently the new hip trend but I'm a dinosaur so sticking with Wordle. Anyway, thanks for reminding me to brag that I got Wordle in 2 this morning. I changed my starting word and got lucky with a green and 2 gold on my opening attempt. Feeling smug . Also got Quordle in 7 and Octordle in 12.

@goodybags Sorry to hear that there is s snag with your house purchase. Hope it can be ironed out quickly.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 5.8 this morning. I've now introduced by 4th Metformin (been building gradually over the last 4 weeks). Off for a night away in a hotel with hubby today and a massage for me (Christmas present from my daughter back in 2020).  I wonder what goodies will be in the room with the "tea & coffee making facilities" (my family always refer to it in full like that from when we were younger). I'll avoid them as best I can and enjoy a really good dinner and breakfast tomorrow.  Luckily my hubby is naturally very restrained with food (he's a skinny fell runner) so he's not going to be scoffing pudding etc, which will help. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks. 4.8 for me this morning but that involved a little bit of DP. Libre shows I had a lovely straight line all night but it was straddling the bottom of the blue band and very slightly dipped in and out of the red all night....lots of red   This is not a concern other than that it spoils my Libre stats (my 95% has dropped to 92% TIR over night  ) as a) it reads lower than finger prick so I won't really have been hypo and b) I sleep much more soundly and wake up feeling rested when my levels have been nice and low all night.
> 
> Got to get along to the GP surgery this morning to pick up my Levemir which wasn't in stock earlier in the week and meds for my farmer friend up the road, ahead of the long BH weekend. They are only open half day today.
> 
> Congrats to @freesia on your ultimate BG achievement this morning. Nice to get a result like that when you have been battling with it.
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Great to hear that you are building a rapport with your carer, Selena. Must be daunting for a young lass, but sounds like she is learning quickly and you are developing a good bond. Hope your kidney situations settles down soon and those levels come back down as promptly as they did before it developed. Hang in there!
> 
> @sg295 What kept you??? According to @ColinUK Wordle is now "old hat". You youngsters are supposed to be cutting edge....Get with it! Heardle is apparently the new hip trend but I'm a dinosaur so sticking with Wordle. Anyway, thanks for reminding me to brag that I got Wordle in 2 this morning. I changed my starting word and got lucky with a green and 2 gold on my opening attempt. Feeling smug . Also got Quordle in 7 and Octordle in 12.
> 
> @goodybags Sorry to hear that there is s snag with your house purchase. Hope it can be ironed out quickly.


Hi @rebrascora 

Sorry to disappoint on the expectation that I would keep up with the youngster trends haha!

I just never got round to it really, always meant to give it a go and then was busy with other things.

I don’t know what this Heardle is but I shall give that a go now instead. Well done for getting it in 2!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

5.4 at 08:10.  

Lunch in town with a g/f today, followed by a video chat with a friend who lives near Bordeaux at 5pm.  Then going to try a  recipe from this month's "Delicious" magazine.  Salmon/peas/broad beans and gnocchi traybake. 

@freesia Congrats at the HS.  Whoop whoop!

@janw sorry to hear you are in hospital.   Get well soon!


----------



## Pattidevans

PS  Hope @goodybags gets the house purchase sorted... one of the worst scenarios for stress.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Serena sounds like she will be really good for you!  Well done.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @janw sorry to hear you are in hospital. Get well soon!


I must have somehow missed that! Hope you are feeling better soon @janw


----------



## SueEK

@janw yes I somehow missed that too.  Hope your recovery is swift.  Hugs xx


----------



## Griffin.

bad news I got creamed on heardle today I just didn't have a scooby doo who it was I'm still no wiser now  wordle has left me talking like a construction worker I think i invented at least six new swear words!!!! I'm making a executive choice on that and not playing it any more its not good for my blood pressure .
thanks for all the get well wishes guys I'm starting to feel a little more human as the antibiotics start to work 
im off for some serious carpet time (nick cave and the bad seeds are calling my name very loudly
keep smiling 
griff


----------



## Griffin.

oh i didn't see that @janw is in the hospital 
feel better soon hope you get sprung soon.


----------



## Ian68

5.7 this morning then caught up with an old friend, who brought me a 6 inch wholemeal bacon sub. just ruined my time in target run.


----------



## Jimbob

7.5 but I'm worried.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> bad news I got creamed on heardle today I just didn't have a scooby doo who it was I'm still no wiser now  wordle has left me talking like a construction worker I think i invented at least six new swear words!!!! I'm making a executive choice on that and not playing it any more its not good for my blood pressure .
> thanks for all the get well wishes guys I'm starting to feel a little more human as the antibiotics start to work
> im off for some serious carpet time (nick cave and the bad seeds are calling my name very loudly
> keep smiling
> griff


Ooh Nick Cave is enough to make me swear like a navvy never mind Wordle! I don’t get him at all, hubby does, but he also likes Lou Reed, similar ilk in my humble opinion. Give me a bit of soul/dance music any day. Good job we’re all different isn’t it? Enjoy your carpet time and hope those pesky kidneys sort themselves out very soon.


----------



## Griffin.

eggyg said:


> Ooh Nick Cave is enough to make me swear like a navvy never mind Wordle! I don’t get him at all, hubby does, but he also likes Lou Reed, similar ilk in my humble opinion. Give me a bit of soul/dance music any day. Good job we’re all different isn’t it? Enjoy your carpet time and hope those pesky kidneys sort themselves out very soon.


i adore soul and Motown too i grew up with 9 sisters im the youngest of us all so by the time i was 8 or nine i was being fed all kinds of music by them i kept getting into bother because i would steal there records and lock myself in my bedroom with headphones on and just play records i always had a Walkman with tapes too would spend hours sitting by the hifi with my finger on the pause button waiting for the DJ. to stop talking and let the song play i was that guy who gave out mixed taped to girls i really liked ....i met my wife at a nick cave gig so  he has a extra special place in my heart isn't it amazing how music can bring up memories of a time and place !


----------



## harbottle

I‘m having a go with a Libre (The third one I’ve had) and it was 5.1 this morning. This one seems to be better than the last one, which was always 2-3 higher than finger. This one seems fairly close.


----------



## rebrascora

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Forgot to say.... Hope it is just a routine visit to the "Dogtor" and it all goes smoothly for all concerned.... ie no one gets bitten by you or "the hellhound"  although I have a feeling you will get stung in the wallet!
Also relieved that your bad news was just about heardle.... You had me worried for a moment! Phew!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.9 today - had a cup of peppermint tea and back down to 5.4


----------



## rebrascora

Jimbob said:


> 7.5 but I'm worried.


Hi and welcome to the thread. Would you like to share your worries with us and perhaps we can help?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> wordle has left me talking like a construction worker I think i invented at least six new swear words!!!!
> griff


What you need griff is *"SWEARDLE"*
Only 4 letter rude words, but only 3 guesses. Maybe some bright spark will produce one.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> i adore soul and Motown too i grew up with 9 sisters im the youngest of us all so by the time i was 8 or nine i was being fed all kinds of music by them i kept getting into bother because i would steal there records and lock myself in my bedroom with headphones on and just play records i always had a Walkman with tapes too would spend hours sitting by the hifi with my finger on the pause button waiting for the DJ. to stop talking and let the song play i was that guy who gave out mixed taped to girls i really liked ....i met my wife at a nick cave gig so  he has a extra special place in my heart isn't it amazing how music can bring up memories of a time and place !


Nine sisters! Wow, bet you were spoiled rotten.
Music does hold lots of memories. I’ve been with my husband since 1975 and he lives for music, much more than me but we do share a love for Northern Soul and he still has the singles and we still play them and attempt to dance to them! His music tastes are very eclectic, classical to present day and everything in between. Our youngest daughter shares his love too. Yesterday she sang us the whole of Otis Reading’s Dock of the Bay. I asked how she knew all the words to a song that’s years older then her, she’s 29, she said simply “ it’s my favourite song”. Her husband plays guitar and drums and they both love going to concerts. Music is very special.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. 9.1 agh and good grief.  Dunno what to do about that. Yesterday I only had Slimfast made with water and a fish dinner, 1 Basa with mix veg. I was so good! I'm going to end up on meds.  Or I would if anybody acknowledged my existence  with regards to the Type2.  

Have a good Maundy Thursday all.


----------



## Griffin.

eggyg said:


> Nine sisters! Wow, bet you were spoiled rotten.
> Music does hold lots of memories. I’ve been with my husband since 1975 and he lives for music, much more than me but we do share a love for Northern Soul and he still has the singles and we still play them and attempt to dance to them! His music tastes are very eclectic, classical to present day and everything in between. Our youngest daughter shares his love too. Yesterday she sang us the whole of Otis Reading’s Dock of the Bay. I asked how she knew all the words to a song that’s years older then her, she’s 29, she said simply “ it’s my favourite song”. Her husband plays guitar and drums and they both love going to concerts. Music is very special.


1975 wowsers...
I was 2..... I remember lots of green and browns and ducks on walls we left the UK in 76 its not as much fun having older sisters as people think I was tortured something rotten we got a microwave in the 80's and the rotten sods told me if I spin around at the same time your food cooks quicker I span round and round for 5 ish years I couldn't do anything without my mum finding out either it was like  having ten mums I spent a great deal of time in the shed with dad fixing motorbikes.......


----------



## Griffin.

rebrascora said:


> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Forgot to say.... Hope it is just a routine visit to the "Dogtor" and it all goes smoothly for all concerned.... ie no one gets bitten by you or "the hellhound"  although I have a feeling you will get stung in the wallet!
> Also relieved that your bad news was just about heardle.... You had me worried for a moment! Phew!


The hellhound was diagnosed with copd a year ago from what I've been told she had a really bad infection as a pup that scarred her lungs so she takes steroids every day she's happy enough in her self and it really doesnt slow her down but  she needs to go for a visit  to the dogtor every year to see if she's OK shes really well according to the doc wasn't happy about the thermometer mind you I wouldn't be either I winced a little.....


----------



## gll

21.5 many many hours ago when I woke up. (dropped a bit on last check and sitting around 20)

Been into town to pickup more ketostix and home before the tesco delivery.  Roll on bedtime


----------



## freesia

Aaaaaaaggghhhh!! After reading accurately up until 11am, this sensor has gone back to saying i'm in the 13s when i'm only 9!!! Its totally ruining my TIR. Its a good job i'm back under GP care and not with the DSN as she would be thinking its me. The GP/surgery nurse doesn't ask for info from the sensor. Its the last day tomorrow. Hopefully the new one will be more accurate more often.


----------



## SueEK

I’m always amazed at the difficulty some of you have with your sensors, I think you’re all stars with how you cope with it even though I know you have to. Hugs xx


----------



## R Ramsay

Good Evening All, 5.1 this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Pattidevans said:


> PS  Hope @goodybags gets the house purchase sorted... one of the worst scenarios for stress.


thanks @Pattidevans I’m still not sure exactly what’s happening 
should hear more after Easter as to what the delay is.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All little later than morning I know 

@Michael12421 very belated Happy Birthday to you. 

Score on the door this morning = who knows ! Scan 16.7, blood 7.2 sensor seems to have randomly gone bonkers ! Been good for 9 days then went mad but it took a while to realise as I was too lazy to finger prick. 

New sensor and still a bit high but often is for 1st 24 hours or so. 

Have a good long weekend for those who still enjoy the bonus of bank holidays !


----------



## Griffin.

Good morning 20.6 urrgh!!! 
Sat in a hot bath trying to get my elbows and knees to stop yelling at me I've had a pretty bad arthritic flare up its  not the best but hey ho so kidneys knees and elbows kinda sucks but I'm trying to  it let it get to me too much or I'll go mad and start howling at the passing cars hellhound is pretty much glued to my side she's currently laid on the tiles on the bathroom floor spread eagled snoring her little furry bum off  in other news heardle in one. 
Too all my religious people I hope you have a blessed good Friday. To all my Jewish friends Chag Pesach Sameach
To all the  pagans have a great spring equinox.  I'm going to neck some pain meds and try and hobble to the park and watch the sun come up and  practice mindfullnes till a see a chocolate bunny or two.... 
Thats all  folks 
Stay blessed keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today 

Happy Easter everyone! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.0 this morning. I bet if I tried a different finger it would have been 5.2. Sigh.

Happy Easter everyone. I hope none of you get chocolate overload!!!





Just a long walk planned for today. Earlier than usual as I have a parcel due to be delivered (uh, before 9pm but it could be 8am. So I have to make sure that I am here)

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 7.8


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 

5.7 this morning. 

All plans for Pesach cancelled. Both mum and dad tested positive for covid yesterday. 
They both insist that they feel ok but it’s a disappointment as well as a worry of course. 

Was planning on heading over there today and staying for the weekend so that I could help with the Seder both nights but instead I’ve got to dash to Saintrose (they’re right next door each other so if I can’t get everything from one I nip into the other) and buy stuff to eat. 
Yes I’m on the old Exante shakes but it’d be good to maybe have some fish, cheese, salad stuff and matzos in. I’ll pick up bits and bobs to make up a little Seder plate for tonight as well. 

(A Seder plate is the ceremonial centrepiece of the Seder meal. It has specific things on it including bitter herb, a burnt egg (in the shell and burnt over a naked flame), supposedly a lamb bone but we always used chicken because I guess that’s easier to come by, haroset which is a mix of apple, nuts, wine mixed into a paste to represent mortar and some other things.)

I think Seder last year was over Zoom because of lockdown and the year before was as well too I think. 
It’s a shame as although it’s a long drawn out evening it’s so full of tradition and memories that it’s actually a beautiful thing.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.0 this morning. I bet if I tried a different finger it would have been 5.2. Sigh.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone. I hope none of you get chocolate overload!!!
> 
> View attachment 20652
> 
> View attachment 20653
> 
> Just a long walk planned for today. Earlier than usual as I have a parcel due to be delivered (uh, before 9pm but it could be 8am. So I have to make sure that I am here)
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Did you make that egg??!


----------



## Lanny

06:11 BS 5.9 & after a bit of a pigging out on the remains of a bag of bitesize Cadburys Twirl after dinner just before bed last night that I’m glad I got the extra bolus right for! 

I suddenly remembered it’s Easter & I’d not gotten an Easter egg in sight with that bag of twirl sitting in my top drawer for AGES since I got it to smash into bits for the toppings of lattes, chocochino too, from the coffee machine but, proved rather difficult to smash!  Should have gone for Flake but, discovered quite some time ago when trying to melt it in the microwave for a chocolate fountain I got for my birthday when they were in vogue, that it’s not really chocolate so, burnt to a black crisp without melting at all when I kept heating it! I’ve preferred Twirl, does melt in the microwave, ever since!

I’ve been pretty much caffeine free, sans tea or coffee, for a while now & I think I rather fancy a mini danish breakfast!  So, I’ll pop in the oven 3 mini frozen danish, 1 each of cinnamon swirl, maple pecan plait & vanilla crown, & have a pot of tea! Yummy! I haven’t had that in a while either!

A Very Good Morning to you all at the start of the Easter weekend & hopefully the DF will be kind to all of us indulging, in chocolate or otherwise?


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK yes I made the egg but it was rather small in reality. I just expanded it in photoshop to the required greedy size!!! 

Imagine eating an Easter egg of that size. It would make you ill !!! 

A bit of a laugh image that


----------



## SueEK

Happy Easter to all. 7.3 today and off to do changeover at the caravan, grandson later and overnight so busy busy, must be in my way.  Enjoy your day all x


----------



## harbottle

A 5.4 this morning.


----------



## Moon.Star8

7,5 for me this morning and I’m pleased really considering yesterday was my first “carby/ fatty”meal since I have been diagnosed- husband got a new job and I halved by BS this week when 3 month test results came back plus it’s his big birthday so we had fish and chips! I ended up at 10.5 and you know what - it wasn’t worth it for me.
Not to blow my own trumpet but I’ve really changed my attitudes to foods and normally I don’t get readings above 8 with my food choices SO I won’t be having fish and chips again EVER Hahahah


----------



## ColinUK

Moon.Star8 said:


> 7,5 for me this morning and I’m pleased really considering yesterday was my first “carby/ fatty”meal since I have been diagnosed- husband got a new job and I halved by BS this week when 3 month test results came back plus it’s his big birthday so we had fish and chips! I ended up at 10.5 and you know what - it wasn’t worth it for me.
> Not to blow my own trumpet but I’ve really changed my attitudes to foods and normally I don’t get readings above 8 with my food choices SO I won’t be having fish and chips again EVER Hahahah


Have the fish and just a couple of chips maybe. Fish and chips is after all a culinary delight that would be awful to completely deprive oneself of for ever.


----------



## Moon.Star8

ColinUK said:


> Have the fish and just a couple of chips maybe. Fish and chips is after all a culinary delight that would be awful to completely deprive oneself of for ever.


@ColinUK  Maybe next year!  I’m not that fussed about it in general even in pre diabetic life I didn’t have them that often at all. Still it’s done now and we enjoyed them at the time as we were out walking along the coast and it was a nice sunny evening etc !


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.8 here.

Oh, how disappointing @ColinUK. I hope your folks aren’t feeling too rough and get over it asap. 

Well done @Moon.Star8 for the changes you’ve made...blow that trumpet!

Got some gardening to do today and then must sit down and do some pump research before my appointment next week. I haven’t got any choc eggs in either @Lanny - so 1 more thing to add to the to do list!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Experienced an interesting BG phenomenon yesterday. I tripped up our front steps and splatted myself big time (I'm fine, but my knee and one hand wouldn’t look out of place in a primary school playground). I felt really sweaty and clammy for a while afterwards, shock, I suppose. BGs were pootling along in the 7s at the time, mid lunch. Half an hour later I had the steepest upwards spike on the Libre I've ever seen, and ended up around 16! Massive 5 units of insulin and a few hours later, I was back to normal.
In case you’re wondering, no I hadn't been drinking! I was rescuing a small spider that hitched a ride indoors in OH's hair. I put it on one of the plant pots by the front door, but when I turned to come back in, I just looked back to check it hadn't attached itself to me with a web, and distracted myself from noticing the step!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.3 today (so annoying!)

Turns out my libre has started to read a little bit low now. But it’s due to be replaced very soon and I often find that towards the end it starts to do that. Not sure if that’s just me but it does for me anyway!

So actually that 4.9 yesterday was probably a bit higher but didn’t think to check with a finger prick. Also means it’s logged a couple of random hypos I haven’t had. Oh well, never mind.

Plans for today include writing some more of my assignment (fun!) and going out somewhere for the day and of course beginning the Easter chocolate fest!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lucyr

10.0 at 04:30 and a correction taken. 

12.6 at 07:50

Feeling really rough and back on the lemsip this morning


----------



## Lucyr

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.5 here. Experienced an interesting BG phenomenon yesterday. I tripped up our front steps and splatted myself big time (I'm fine, but my knee and one hand wouldn’t look out of place in a primary school playground). I felt really sweaty and clammy for a while afterwards, shock, I suppose. BGs were pootling along in the 7s at the time, mid lunch. Half an hour later I had the steepest upwards spike on the Libre I've ever seen, and ended up around 16! Massive 5 units of insulin and a few hours later, I was back to normal.
> In case you’re wondering, no I hadn't been drinking! I was rescuing a small spider that hitched a ride indoors in OH's hair. I put it on one of the plant pots by the front door, but when I turned to come back in, I just looked back to check it hadn't attached itself to me with a web, and distracted myself from noticing the step!


Sorry you fell, sounds like adrenaline


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Good Friday 5.8

just woken from a disturbed nights sleep with a 3.9 @1:15 am 
went back to sleep after several lifts with a BS of 4.8 

Today my sister is popping infor breakfast as she will be driving past 
so I need to get up and go to buy some goodies for her breakfast 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Lucyr said:


> Sorry you fell, sounds like adrenaline


Certainly was!


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 11.3 for me (sensor says 13.6 and i've been in the 18s overnight. I've had to turn off the high alarm on this sensor or i'd have had no sleep for 2 weeks it been so inaccurate on higher levels). Its probably a rebound from a low and lasting hypo i had last night (which didn't even show on the graph!!). Anyway its being changed today.

@ColinUK what are matzos and is there a meaning for each item on the Sedar plate? I'm so sorry you can't be with your family, i hope they are ok and feel better soon.
@Gwynn what an egg! Enlarged or not, it looks yummy.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## freesia

@Robin I hope your hand and knee are not too painful!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 
Supermarket shopping later on. All you lot on here talking about chocolate eggs will probably have brainwashed me into buying one.  
Whatever you're celebrating - have a great one.

Dez


----------



## RirisR

Happy Easter everyone a 6.8 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> @Robin I hope your hand and knee are not too painful!!


Surprisingly unstiff this morning, I slathered everything apart from the broken skin in Arnica yesterday. Of course, my adult kids are having a field day 'Did you have a fall? Do we need to put you in a home?' (all said in the patronising tone of voice used for the elderly and slightly deaf).


----------



## rebrascora

7.1 for me this morning with a little bit of DP as I was in the 6s all night. I had a very restless night but then I didn't feel well last night at all. No idea why. Before bed I was shivery cold and felt nauseous, then far too hot most of the night and kept waking up to drink water and scan in case levels had gone too high but levels very stable in that respect. Don't feel quite right this morning but nothing I can put my finger on. Hopefully it will pass as the day goes on.

@Robin Sorry to hear you took a tumble.... but what a hero, saving a spider! Hope there is no lasting damage. Yes, interesting how the adrenaline causes the liver dump and to be able to see it happening on Libre as such a clear response.

@ColinUK So sorry that your parents have Covid (hope their symptoms are very minor and short lived) and plans for Pesach have been cancelled. Will you manage to have another zoom Seder so that you can still share that tradition and memories with them and other family members? 

Thoughts go out to those in Ukraine who are sadly not being allowed the blessing of peace this Easter.


----------



## freesia

Hope you feel better soon @rebrascora


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a very late 6.
Had a very unusual night. Are you all sitting comfortably? Great, I shall begin.
Bedtime 10.45 BG on new sensor 7.2. I always check with my metre for the first few days 9.4. No snack needed. I’d only had 2.5 units of basal at 6pm as was low and had a low ish carb tea. Followed by a small piece of homemade brownie.
Read for a while. At 11.40 woken by alarm, I’d not long settled down. 3.4 arrow straight down! Felt fine went downstairs to check on metre 5. Had a ginger nut just in case. Waited a while, still low and now low on metre. Had some Kendal mint cake. Laid awake as heart was racing. Still low. I know what you’re thinking, as I did too, she’s taken basal instead of bolus. Went down stairs again. No, checked both pens. Everything in order. Now down to 3 on the Libre, 3.6 on metre. So not compression. Came downstairs at 12.30 and had a massive thick cut slice of homemade white bread and read my book. Had to dash to loo at 1am. Gastric dumping I suspect, ( TMI) too many carbs. Numbers still not moving on either Libre or metre. Had more Kendal mint cake. Feeling sick by now. At last 1.40ish up to 5. I came to bed. Up to 6 in another 10 minutes. Heart still racing. Eventually slept. Consumed about 60/70 grms of carbs and my graph shows my BGs never got past about 8. My only explanation is it’s something to do with my gastric system. As well as the gastric dumping syndrome I also have a permanent partial bowel obstruction so my food is either stuck or can’t get out fast enough. ( more TMI, soz). No happy medium.
So it’s fair to say I am fairly cream crackered and have woken with a splitting headache. Our planned walking trip over the border is cancelled. Just going to have a wander down to the local river.

Thanks for listening and hope you haven’t all nodded off!

Happy Easter if you’re that way inclined. @ColinUK big hugs to mum and dad, hope they stay well. @Robin ouch! At our age we do need to be careful!  Your kids sound like mine. Cheeky beggars. 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning... grey and dull, with a sea fret threatening.

7.6 at 08:30 after a massive spike over 15 in the night.  Never saw it as I was fast asleep.  The gnocchi in combination with the half bar of Terry’s orange mini egg in all likelihood.  Only self to blame.

@ColinUK so sorry to hear your Mum and Dad have Covid, hope they feel better soon.

@rebrascora hope you aren’t coming down with it!

@Lucyr just big Hugs... you’ve had enough already.

@Robin hope there’s no permanent damage...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me.

I think a hedgehog house will be built today. Don't want it to be too new when the winter comes again. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Spoke with the folks and they said they’re both feeling fine but just peeved at the Seder being cancelled. 
Hopefully I’ll see them next Friday anyway so it’s not anywhere near as upsetting as not being able to have Seder last year or the year before. 
We’re not doing a zoom Seder as that takes tonnes of planning with the right foods etc and there’s just isn’t enough time to sort it all. 

Matzo is unleavened bread. Basically it’s now a large, very thin, cracker but thinking logically it was probably more like a traditional flatbread than a cracker originally. 

All of the items on the Seder plate have significance and pretty much the entire structure of the meal has significance. 

The wiki page on the Seder plate actually explains what’s what quite well but doesn’t mention that of course each family has their own traditional twist on what’s on the Seder plate and even the order the blessings are done. We always change the order of two of them even though it’s not what’s printed in any of the prayer books. It’s just what grandpa and his father before him always did so we do the same!










						Passover Seder plate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.9 for me.
> 
> I think a hedgehog house will be built today. Don't want it to be too new when the winter comes again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


You type really well for a hedgehog!


----------



## Pattidevans

@eggyg, what an *interesting* experience.  I had something similar once after a visit to the physio.  She had commented on how lumpy my buttocks were and had done some sonar treatment.  In conversation on DSF it transpired that insulin can sometimes pool and remain for up to several years, before something like exercise/massage or other activity releases it.  Ask @trophywench about this as she had a very nasty experience when she was actually in the Diabetes clinic.


----------



## WendyB61

10.1 for me but it was after I had been up for half an hour and a cup of coffee, is it normally higher or lower if you do it before you get out of bed?


----------



## Leadinglights

WendyB61 said:


> 10.1 for me but it was after I had been up for half an hour and a cup of coffee, is it normally higher or lower if you do it before you get out of bed?


Normally lower, as soon as you get up the liver releases glucose into the body to give you the energy for the morning activity if you have not had food.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

6.3 today, so quite happy with that,  even out for a slow gentle jog with a friend who has just started running again after a break, although slow it was nice to have a catch up and a beautiful sunny morning.  now to make a cake for Sunday as the only tradition we have is an Easter egg hunt for the grandkids.

@Robin - pleased to hear that you are ok following your fall.

@eggyg - sounds like an eventful night for you

@ColinUK - sorry to hear mum and dad both have COVID and your plans are now cancelled.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.0 today

Went to order Lifts yesterday, gone up £3.60 for a pack of 6 tubs since the end of January, also went to order Feliway and the place I ordered from last time was charging over £10 more than what I paid a couple of months ago so need to look for a cheaper seller 

Hope all those that are sore and feeling unwell feel better soon xx


----------



## Griffin.

another day another tree trunk ....
took a walk to the park just before dawn got some great shots it really feels great to be using my camera again ...
then we spent a hour watching a documentary about wolves (as you can see she was more into than me I tried to watch the news and I got told off)....
the hellhound decided to go back to sleep ..... I wish it was that easy for me to sleep id be passed out on sofa next to her .
Am I the only one that hates chocolate ?  its so cloying and claggy feels like your eating concrete mixed with superglue bleurgh its gross ..... plus I'm still trying to figure out how Easter works... I mean  a bunny and rather large chocolate eggs how do they actually add up the mind boggles at how the bunny makes them ....( rather have a cheese sandwich thanks)
I'm missing coffee so very much at the minute 2 more days and ill be going for a swim in a bath of coffee I need to reup my caffeine levels asap...
right I'm off to marinate the lamb and prep some veg
me and the hound are doing lunch together today .....
much love
Griff


----------



## rayray119

It was 7.8 this morning ended up not working today due to there still being something wrong with me and a caring manger telling me to go home.(does mean I lost a fair bit of money though)


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> @eggyg, what an *interesting* experience.  I had something similar once after a visit to the physio.  She had commented on how lumpy my buttocks were and had done some sonar treatment.  In conversation on DSF it transpired that insulin can sometimes pool and remain for up to several years, before something like exercise/massage or other activity releases it.  Ask @trophywench about this as she had a very nasty experience when she was actually in the Diabetes clinic.


Hmmm… interesting. I often worry about my basal which I inject in my tummy, as I have lots of internal scaring due to two major abdominal ops, and often wonder if it’s going in. It’s a strange one and I’ve been struggling for over a week now to keep my late afternoon/evening numbers up but last night was definitely the worst so far. This week I haven’t had any alcohol ( TBF I can’t remember the last time I had a drink) haven’t done any strenuous walking or exercise, I’m pretty good at carb counting and have changed my bolus ratios and reduced my morning basal. I’m at a loss. Hopefully last night was a one off as I hate eating late at night, especially sweet stuff, it turns my stomach.


----------



## gll

Morning all.
The usual rubbish in the 23s and fluctuating ketones again.

Been up half the night after waking up and testing both wee and bloods and getting more to drink was awake by that point. Had a quick doze this morning but sleepy again already.

Hugs to all those that feel a bit rubbish <3


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @eggyg, what an *interesting* experience.  I had something similar once after a visit to the physio.  She had commented on how lumpy my buttocks were and had done some sonar treatment.  In conversation on DSF it transpired that insulin can sometimes pool and remain for up to several years, before something like exercise/massage or other activity releases it.  Ask @trophywench about this as she had a very nasty experience when she was actually in the Diabetes clinic.


I seem to vaguely remember that the "trapped" basal and later release is more often associated with Lantus due the the crystalline nature of it or something.... but I could be wrong and I am sure you have more knowledge than me on that with running DSF.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Hmmm… interesting. I often worry about my basal which I inject in my tummy, as I have lots of internal scaring due to two major abdominal ops, and often wonder if it’s going in. It’s a strange one and I’ve been struggling for over a week now to keep my late afternoon/evening numbers up but last night was definitely the worst so far. This week I haven’t had any alcohol ( TBF I can’t remember the last time I had a drink) haven’t done any strenuous walking or exercise, I’m pretty good at carb counting and have changed my bolus ratios and reduced my morning basal. I’m at a loss. Hopefully last night was a one off as I hate eating late at night, especially sweet stuff, it turns my stomach.


It was quite warm and sticky yesterday (at least it was here) so that may have had an impact but really odd that it hit you so suddenly at bedtime.
Elaine, I am concerned that you made 2 trips downstairs when your levels were low and dropping uncharacteristically fast, as that seems a bit risky.
When I go to bed, my bag with everything in it goes with me. Insulin pens, test kit, hypo treatments, phone and of course Libre are all in it, although insulin pens and Libre go under my pillow for easy access (I inject when the alarm goes off in the morning before I sit up or get out of bed, so having insulin pens in bed with me makes that easier) and hypo treatments are on bedside table plus water bottle. I also have USB charging ports beside the bed to recharge phone and Libre if needed..... and I am currently sleeping downstairs so don't need to consider the stairs.


----------



## rebrascora

I should add that I am the least organized person I know.... but I try to minimize the risks when it comes to my diabetes.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> It was quite warm and sticky yesterday (at least it was here) so that may have had an impact but really odd that it hit you so suddenly at bedtime.
> Elaine, I am concerned that you made 2 trips downstairs when your levels were low and dropping uncharacteristically fast, as that seems a bit risky.
> When I go to bed, my bag with everything in it goes with me. Insulin pens, test kit, hypo treatments, phone and of course Libre are all in it, although insulin pens and Libre go under my pillow for easy access (I inject when the alarm goes off in the morning before I sit up or get out of bed, so having insulin pens in bed with me makes that easier) and hypo treatments are on bedside table plus water bottle. I also have USB charging ports beside the bed to recharge phone and Libre if needed..... and I am currently sleeping downstairs so don't need to consider the stairs.


I have my hypo treatments and Libre on my bedside table but nothing else. I was absolutely sure I wasn’t hypo and in hindsight maybe it was silly. TBF I was half asleep and thought the alarm was my phone which I unplugged and was trying to answer, all the while  the bloody Libre alarm blaring away. I didn’t know what the heck was going on! I always mean to have my metre upstairs as well but I keep forgetting. Complacency sets in when hypos aren’t a regular occurrence I’m afraid. Lesson learnt. I hope.


----------



## eggyg

Oh and @rebrascora it was muggy here too and I was having quite a few flushes. In fact I stood in the garden just before I went to bed but couldn’t get cool at all. Same here today, no sun but 17/18 degrees. All things to consider. I can’t believe in one hour I went from 7.2 to 3.4, shouldn’t have been any insulin on board at all. I’ll reduce my basal at lunch and tea again, although it’s fish cakes tonight which are very carby, sweet chilli sauce and noodles! Enough carbs to feed the forum! Feast or famine me!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Oh and @rebrascora it was muggy here too and I was having quite a few flushes. In fact I stood in the garden just before I went to bed but couldn’t get cool at all. Same here today, no sun but 17/18 degrees. All things to consider. I can’t believe in one hour I went from 7.2 to 3.4, shouldn’t have been any insulin on board at all. I’ll reduce my basal at lunch and tea again, although it’s fish cakes tonight which are very carby, sweet chilli sauce and noodles! Enough carbs to feed the forum! Feast or famine me!


I think that was partly why I didn't feel well last night. I think the combination of uncomfortable climatic conditions and perhaps hormones, as I had been trying to wean myself off HRT the last few weeks but then caved in and stuck a new patch on a couple of days ago and that may have combined to upset my system. Thankfully my BG behaved impeccably last night much to my surprise although I have been progressively reducing my Levemir doses recently, so perhaps that helped, but I felt rough in other ways.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon guys. 6'2 this morning.

Nice and easy breakfast at work today. There was an old couple with a kid, the lady was from Spain and his husband a Spanish teacher from Wales. I must say, he has obviously picked her accent! I spoke a bit with them yesterday and this morning, they seem lovely people, when they left they called me by my name to say bye and thanks (hasta luego, gracias!) . Those are the customers who put a smile in your face 

Happy Holy season for those who celebrate. In my home city there are processions all week and even for not religious people, is a special celebration. Loads of people in the streets, and this year is special as last two times had to be cancelled for obvious viral reasons. Here are some pics that my family sent today:



When my parents came last week, I asked them not to bring me sweet stuff. Now I'm regretting not asking for just one of the traditional thing we eat in Easter Monday. Well, as you have mentioned them today, I may get one of the smaller chocolate eggs. You know, when in Rome...


----------



## Kaylz

Here to have a rant, had stuff due from Amazon today to be delivered to Bruce's, there's a note on his front door saying if there isn't anyone in to leave it behind the porch door, Bruce was sitting watching telly, no knock at the door, no instead the delivery driver just walks in his front door!


----------



## Ian68

It was a 5.8 this morning. I hope everyone who is feeling rubbish today feels better soon.


----------



## sg295

Ugh, so annoying, my libre sensor has worked its way loose (literally hanging on by a thread!) and reading in the 3s all the time :/

I was going to put a new one on tonight anyway as it expires on Sunday but may have to use finger pricks until then, think it’s probably better to do that instead of having a dodgy sensor!


----------



## gll

I'm broken today it seems. Was reading "Hi" at lunchtime (and double checked/tested with a hand wash). More gliclazide seemed to hit the reboot on my body and sitting at 24 ish now. Bad day when you are actually happy to see 24 on the meter and feeling blegh from glic .
Hopefully that burst will settle ketones too .
Really feels like I'm hanging on by my fingernails before this appointment. I'm sure being stressed isn't helping everything either.
10 days to go.


----------



## eggyg

sg295 said:


> Ugh, so annoying, my libre sensor has worked its way loose (literally hanging on by a thread!) and reading in the 3s all the time :/
> 
> I was going to put a new one on tonight anyway as it expires on Sunday but may have to use finger pricks until then, think it’s probably better to do that instead of having a dodgy sensor!


Can you stick a big plaster on it or wrap something tight round it, bandage etc? It might work if it’s still reading. Mine was the same on Monday, I knocked it. Put on a wrist sweat band ( it was tight) and it lasted until Thursday just a few hours until it was supposed to finish as I took the band off to shower and I knocked it again!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> I think that was partly why I didn't feel well last night. I think the combination of uncomfortable climatic conditions and perhaps hormones, as I had been trying to wean myself off HRT the last few weeks but then caved in and stuck a new patch on a couple of days ago and that may have combined to upset my system. Thankfully my BG behaved impeccably last night much to my surprise although I have been progressively reducing my Levemir doses recently, so perhaps that helped, but I felt rough in other ways.


You need to hang on to those patches as there apparently is a shortage of HRT meds in particular the hormone gel.
Likely due to more people being proactive in seeking treatment following the BBC campaign and production issues caused by the demand.


----------



## sg295

eggyg said:


> Can you stick a big plaster on it or wrap something tight round it, bandage etc? It might work if it’s still reading. Mine was the same on Monday, I knocked it. Put on a wrist sweat band ( it was tight) and it lasted until Thursday just a few hours until it was supposed to finish as I took the band off to shower and I knocked it again!


Yes that’s true, I could give that a go, thanks!


----------



## Griffin.

Evening reading 17.6 
Still high but it's trending down again starting to feel more like me as the hours pass forced myself out for a late walk with the furby she's managed to kill another ball was told by the guy at pets at home that it was unbreakable. She took the challenge up with gusto been at it for week so pleased with herself. As I said earlier I hate chocolate and my lovely neighbour bless her bought me a box of after 8 thingies.. Send me a self addressed envelope and their yours lol 
Hope every who's feeling like gak (yes i said gak) starts to feel better soon. 
Not had a gratitude list for a bit. 
My ears because they get to hear all the beautiful melodies I play them
My carpet it's the best place to listen to music ever.... 
My carer she's pretty cool but shh don't tell her I said that... 
Here's a pic of the hellhound looking ever so smug that she killed another ball 
Have a lovely evening folks 
Griff


----------



## freesia

My gratitudes for today
1. Warm sunshine
2. Washing drying on the line
3. A glass of wine at the end of today


----------



## Bexlee

Evening all a 5.7 at 10am on a new sensor reading 2 units high …… seems to be settling now thankfully. 

@ColinUK sorry to hear you folks are ill and plans have changed. Hope they soon recover.


----------



## rebrascora

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> My carer she's pretty cool but shh don't tell her I said that...


Hey Griff, how about gifting your unwanted chocolates to Selena to show your appreciation....  without having to tell her she is cool


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning - 8.1


----------



## Lanny

05:47 BS 7.1 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.9 this morning.

Warm enough this morning not to have to put the heating on to take any chill off the house. Good! Gas is way too expensive now anyway.

Nothing planned for today except the long march on the beach which is great but tiring. I love meeting the dogs being walked but sadly they don't often come up to say hello.

Tea main tonight....beef teryaki, mushrooms, yorkshire pudding, 1 potato croquette. All courtesy of Marks and Sparks. Great food. Looking forward to it.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.0 on the nose this morning.

I’m picking up my varifocals in a few hrs time from SpecSavers today.
Loving this warmer weather, will it last ? I hope so.

Have a lovely day holiday weekend everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.7 here.

Off to Swansea for lunch with family. Still haven’t bought an Easter egg. I’m waiting for the sales!


----------



## rayray119

10.1 guess I didn't need that biscuit in the middle of night or less of it(i had also been awake for a while but actelly). May be off to meet follow type 1s in area to today If I can work out a way of getting there).


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning


----------



## SueEK

7.4 after a busy day yesterday.  Got the hide some Easter eggs soon for the little one, who is actually not so little anymore.  Garden day today me thinks. Have a good one x


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.6 for me after an overnight correction from a massive 16!! We had an indian takeaway last night. I weighed, worked out carbs etc and thought i'd done well. Levels went up but back down to 6, rose to 10 before bed so i had another unit to try and keep them down. Not enough obviously but the food was lovely.

Doing a bit of cleaning today, mowing the lawn but nothing else planned. I might read mu book in the sunshine. 

Have a good day whatever you are planning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here,with a dip into the red from 4am, usually the time when my BG starts to rise.  I’m either too low or too high overnight these days. Went for a walk yesterday incorporating  the patch of woodland that is covered with wood anemones at this time of year, beautiful!


----------



## Lucyr

Was about 6 when I first woke up but 8.3 now. Came down with a completely full on, in bed by 7pm type, of cold yesterday. It’s only been a few days since i stopped isolating for 2 weeks with Covid and I haven’t even been anywhere busy since then. My immune system seriously needs sorting out, I don’t know where it’s gone.


----------



## Griffin.

rebrascora said:


> Hey Griff, how about gifting your unwanted chocolates to Selena to show your appreciation....  without having to tell her she is cool


Morning gang 17 flat today 
Great idea Barbara..  But to do that I need to drop the whole Hairy old gruff tattooed roadie thing and be gentle and nice (I'm kidding.) never thunked about that at all.... @Gwynn you can borrow my hellhound If you like.... I'm currently being forced to play tug I'm not even allowed to drink my first brew of the day!!! She's  little nonstop dynamo.todays entertainment will be clipping her nails and getting her to stand still long enough for a flea dose.
I think Ive made a turn on the kidney battle the pains down to a tolerable level antibiotics are a godsend sometimes. 
Hope everyone who's still feeling gak starts to feel better soon 
Stay hydrated folks.... 
Griff


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Joining @Lanny with 7.1 today

I'm jealous of all of you with warmer weather, Thursday I managed to sit most of the day without a jumper on but yesterday was back to being rather chilly and doesn't look too great today either xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.6 today, but forgot to take my meds last night so could be why. Today I will be finishing the cake, making two types of cheesecake and finishing the housework.

Have a lovely day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> I seem to vaguely remember that the "trapped" basal and later release is more often associated with Lantus due the the crystalline nature of it or something.... but I could be wrong and I am sure you have more knowledge than me on that with running DSF.


In my case it was definitely Levemir.  I was only on  Lantus for a few months,  but I was definitely on Levemir for years prior to pumping.  I’ll ask @trophywench, but pretty sure she was in Levemir too.

Though I wouldn’t dismiss your theory on Lantus.


----------



## eggyg

Another late good morning all. 

Not quite as rough a night as the night before. Libre  alarm woke me at 2am. 3.6 going down, that was after a precautionary doorstep slice of homemade white bread at 10.45 ( BGs were 7.4). BG metre showed 5.9! Who do I trust? Libre then showed 4.2, no sign of red line. Compression low perhaps. Laid awake for half an hour debating whether to have anything to eat. 2.30am, Libre showing 4.1, metre still 5.9 I had a mini bag of Squashies ( yuk), they’re about 13grms carbs. Took awhile to get back to sleep, sugar rush! Woke at 5.30am, 4.7. Then 7.20am, 4.5. Back to sleep and woke after nine o’clock to a blooming *5.2!!!!* I tell you though, it wasn’t worth the disturbed night. 

What do my fellow Libre users trust? Libre or BG meter? 

I’ve reduced my daytime basal by half this morning. Still went low at just before teatime yesterday after a five mile walk, we also had a woodland walk and the anemones were beautiful @Robin. I had the last piece of Kendal mint cake, it’s been open since December, at 5pm. At 7pm when meal was ready I was 3.8! Then 3.5, 3.3 eventually got up to 4.7. Had a very carb heavy meal and my ratio was 1:20. Definitely think the warmer weather affecting it. That never used to happen, I would just coast along all year without much change. 

Ah well, you take the rough with the smooth. Wonder what today will bring? 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.9 today (finger prick).

Tried to secure my libre for better readings but to no avail so ended up removing and replacing it and going to wait at least 24 hours before activation.

So will have to make do with good old fashioned finger pricks today. Good job I stocked up before Easter!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

8.0 with an upward sloping arrow when I first woke up after being nice and steady in the 6s all night (thanks Dawn!) Injected Levemir and a correction and went back to sleep and woke up on a much better 6.6. Slept much better and feel fine today so not sure what the problem was the night before. Had a lovely girly night in with my friend last night catching up.
I will be cutting my tongue out tomorrow no doubt but I am loving how stable my levels are at the moment! Got my basal just spot on this last week with just a 0.5-1 unit tweak here and there. It makes life so much easier when it D behaves.

@eggyg Definitely trust finger prick BG over Libre every time but trust how you feel above both and retest if either of them don't agree with your body. Hope your levels settle down soon and you get some plain sailing.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER You could always label the chocolates up from the "hell hound" and sign it with a paw print to save your gruff image from being tarnished. 

@Lucyr Really sorry to read that you are struggling with your health again. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg Congrats on the HS but sorry you had no sleep.




eggyg said:


> What do my fellow Libre users trust? Libre or BG meter?


I trust how i am feeling with the meter confirming. The libre is a fantastic tool and i'd be lost without it when at work or out walking. I find for me, if the libre graph and TIR isn't showing good results, i often feel a failure in my management. Lately i've had a couple of sensors that haven't been anywhere near accurate. Just trust in how you feel and check it with your meter.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and forgot to to say CONGRATS to @eggyg on your House Special this morning although I did wonder how many bites at the cherry you are prepared to take to get there....  . Hope you aren't feeling too rough after 2 disrupted night's sleep.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a near miracle of a 6.5 this morning. Late evening hypo that wouldn't shift despite glucose and oatcakes with golden syrup on. Graph tells me it shifted about 1 this morning.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ian68

eggyg said:


> Another late good morning all.
> 
> Not quite as rough a night as the night before. Libre  alarm woke me at 2am. 3.6 going down, that was after a precautionary doorstep slice of homemade white bread at 10.45 ( BGs were 7.4). BG metre showed 5.9! Who do I trust? Libre then showed 4.2, no sign of red line. Compression low perhaps. Laid awake for half an hour debating whether to have anything to eat. 2.30am, Libre showing 4.1, metre still 5.9 I had a mini bag of Squashies ( yuk), they’re about 13grms carbs. Took awhile to get back to sleep, sugar rush! Woke at 5.30am, 4.7. Then 7.20am, 4.5. Back to sleep and woke after nine o’clock to a blooming *5.2!!!!* I tell you though, it wasn’t worth the disturbed night.
> 
> What do my fellow Libre users trust? Libre or BG meter?
> 
> I’ve reduced my daytime basal by half this morning. Still went low at just before teatime yesterday after a five mile walk, we also had a woodland walk and the anemones were beautiful @Robin. I had the last piece of Kendal mint cake, it’s been open since December, at 5pm. At 7pm when meal was ready I was 3.8! Then 3.5, 3.3 eventually got up to 4.7. Had a very carb heavy meal and my ratio was 1:20. Definitely think the warmer weather affecting it. That never used to happen, I would just coast along all year without much change.
> 
> Ah well, you take the rough with the smooth. Wonder what today will bring?
> 
> Have a great day folks.


BG meter for sure. I know my libre often reads low. I often wait for 2 level results on my libre 30 minutes apart then finger prick to give me a yard stick. 
5.8 this morning BGM was 5.4 so this one is as good as they get  it can be a pain when the alarm goes off in the night and you are really in the 5’s but wouldn’t  be with out it.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - a very grey one again, but yesterday's grey morning turned to afternoon sunshine so hoping for the same today.  The local pub are having an "event" this afternoon with 2 good local groups to celebrate the opening of their newly refurbished and remodelled outside area, complete with an outside kitchen and wood oven.  Looking forward to going with several friends.  It is such a nice village to live in with a great community spirit.

So... a very disappointing 8.9 this morning after  a strange night.  A loooong hypo last night before bed (is this catching @eggyg and @khskel ?), that resisted tea with sugar and all manner of hypo treatments.  At midnight when I went to bed I put "suspend insulin" on my Omnipod for half an hour.  At 2 am I was woken by an alarm and a warning asking if I would like to "resume insulin".  I had assumed that it would automatically resume after the half hour suspension I had set.  Shrug!

@Elenka_HM fab photos of rather scary people!  FWIW my Spanish teacher at night-school was from Wales, I took my friend from Madrid to one of the lessons and she commented what an excellent Madrilenian accent he had.

@eggyg CONGRATS on the HS.

@Lucyr huge hugs again, get well soon!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM fab photos of rather scary people!


The people in the pointy hats are called "capirotes" and are a big symbol of this, they sell figurines of them in the souvenir shops. But mind you, some of them have posters in the windows saying "Typical Spanish Holy week- Not KKK". I understand there has been some bad confusions with foreign tourists. Especially if you see the ones in white carrying a massive cross... Capirotes come in all colours actually.


Then you have "nazarenos", that are not that scary. Some are actually very cute! Look at the little one:


----------



## Elenka_HM

By the way, I was 6'6 this morning and I am meeting someone from Tinder today. It's the first time I meet in real life with someone from an app. Wish me luck!


----------



## eggyg

Thanks all. I felt deep down meter was probably right as I felt fine. But there’s that little niggle of what if I am really hypo? I’m fine through the day as I can keep checking but when you’re in bed and you just want to sleep it’s a different matter. I really, really hate eating sugary sweets at any time but especially through the night. Fingers crossed the Libre sorts itself out today, day 3. Need a decent night’s sleep.


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> By the way, I was 6'6 this morning and I am meeting someone from Tinder today. It's the first time I meet in real life with someone from an app. Wish me luck!


Best of luck with your date. 
I did internet dating about 15 years ago and met some really interesting people. It was a very positive experience and I learned a lot about myself in meeting other people like that. Ultimately I met the right person through a mutual friend but I have no regrets about using dating sites. Hope it goes really well and you have a great time.


----------



## freesia

Ian68 said:


> BG meter for sure. I know my libre often reads low. I often wait for 2 level results on my libre 30 minutes apart then finger prick to give me a yard stick.
> 5.8 this morning BGM was 5.4 so this one is as good as they get  it can be a pain when the alarm goes off in the night and you are really in the 5’s but wouldn’t  be with out it.


I agree with you, i wouldn't be without it. I find it reassuring that i can scan at work quickly and discreetly without having to finger prick. My last two though have been so far out, sometimes double what i've been on a finger prick. Luckily Abbott replaced them. I applied a new one yesterday, its reading 1-1.3 above the meter so hopefully it will continue like this or get more accurate as it beds in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sg295

Just went out for lunch at a very nice Italian restaurant.

It was a little on the expensive side but I can see why…the food was absolutely to die for and the service was top notch! All very professional and timely. 

Will definitely be going back and almost makes me want to move to Italy - I adore Italian cuisine!


----------



## trophywench

Meter meter meter !  Bearing in mind if I want the bolus wizard on my pump to work, it isn't actually on the pump it is on the handset/meter - and there is no way of conveying BG from another device to either the handset or pump - I use the meter to test my BG more or less whatever the Libre says.

Incidentally, you know this 'pooling insulin' business?   Well they discovered this before they even invented Lantus, but it is fair to say it became a helluva lot more common so noticeable once Lantus had been in use for a while.  (One of the things they always knew, bit like viruses causing T1, which I'd been on Lantus a few years before swapping to Levemir so although I also was using Lev when this happened, because pooled insulin can stay there for literally years (either 7 or 11, can't remember) before deciding to release, so as far as I'm aware it could still happen anytime with any insulin!


----------



## gll

Wups, forgot to hit post this morning.

Was 21 something on waking
Had a quiet day with a massive nap this afternoon 

I've dug out a logbook to record the required bg readings which I need to start tomorrow for this appointment. (means I don't mixup any other ones I may do just reading them from my app)

Hope you all have had a wonderful day x


----------



## Griffin.

15.8 after dinner on a hospital meter
I've not had the best day since we last spoke took the hound for some afternoon sun  whilst I was walking in a wooded area close to where i live i heard shouting and a girl shrieking in what can only be described as sheer terror. so i went to see and there were two young men who were clearly assaulting this poor lass so i did what any kind and decent human would do and stepped in to stop it, now I'm not a small man I'm 6ft3 weigh 14 stone and I can look after myself but i didn't see there was a third guy in the bushes and he jumped me as i was pulling the lads off the this poor lass he hit me in the back of the head and as i hit the floor he stomped on the back of my head breaking my cheek my nose and smashing two teeth out in the process they run off and i then have to phone the police and a ambulance  so off i pop to a and e  x-rays CT scan and check up to make sure i wasn't concussed I'm not that's the good news the bad news is my  cheek bone has been pushed into my skull just on the  orbital socket by 2mm so i now have to go to a oral maxillo surgeon on Tuesday and i need a plate putting in my cheek to reset it ive lost two teeth and my nose is a scraped broken mess  im ok if the bone had gone further it could of been a lot worse  it hurts but im alive im not sure how the girl is the police wouldn't say
so yeah a very stressful Saturday im being kept in till tomorrow just for observation i miss my pup she's safe though the police took her home for me and my neighbours has her till i get sprung from the sick bin {i so don't want to be here} I'm now reliving the whole dammed incident wondering if i should of gotten involved but knowing i just couldn't of walked on by because i believe in kindness and compassion and it was the right thing to do   
wont be getting any sleep tonight i dont think its noisy and beepy and full of footsteps and voices but hey ho onwards and upwards folks
if your not too squeamish ive attached a pic of my eye its still swelling as i type this
keep smiling
griff


----------



## Elenka_HM

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> 15.8 after dinner on a hospital meter
> I've not had the best day since we last spoke took the hound for some afternoon sun  whilst I was walking in a wooded area close to where i live i heard shouting and a girl shrieking in what can only be described as sheer terror. so i went to see and there were two young men who were clearly assaulting this poor lass so i did what any kind and decent human would do and stepped in to stop it, now I'm not a small man I'm 6ft3 weigh 14 stone and I can look after myself but i didn't see there was a third guy in the bushes and he jumped me as i was pulling the lads off the this poor lass he hit me in the back of the head and as i hit the floor he stomped on the back of my head breaking my cheek my nose and smashing two teeth out in the process they run off and i then have to phone the police and a ambulance  so off i pop to a and e  x-rays CT scan and check up to make sure i wasn't concussed I'm not that's the good news the bad news is my  cheek bone has been pushed into my skull just on the  orbital socket by 2mm so i now have to go to a oral maxillo surgeon on Tuesday and i need a plate putting in my cheek to reset it ive lost two teeth and my nose is a scraped broken mess  im ok if the bone had gone further it could of been a lot worse  it hurts but im alive im not sure how the girl is the police wouldn't say
> so yeah a very stressful Saturday im being kept in till tomorrow just for observation i miss my pup she's safe though the police took her home for me and my neighbours has her till i get sprung from the sick bin {i so don't want to be here} I'm now reliving the whole dammed incident wondering if i should of gotten involved but knowing i just couldn't of walked on by because i believe in kindness and compassion and it was the right thing to do
> wont be getting any sleep tonight i dont think its noisy and beepy and full of footsteps and voices but hey ho onwards and upwards folks
> if your not too squeamish ive attached a pic of my eye its still swelling as i type this
> keep smiling
> griff


That's terrible Griff. There are truly disgusting people out there. I think you did the right thing in helping the girl and hope she is okay (as much as she can be after this), but I'm sorry it ended so badly for you. Hope you can go home with your hellhound soon xx


----------



## Ian68

So sorry to hear what has happened to you Griff. There are some real scum out there and you were brave enough to step in to help someone in need. Wishing a speedy recovery.


----------



## freesia

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER well done for helping the girl, so sorry you got hurt in the process! There are some awful people out there, you are really brave. I hope you get sorted out and get home soon to your pup. Fingers crossed they catch the people who did this.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Griff! All I can say is.... You are a total hero and I really hope you recover quickly. Your injuries look horrendous and losing two teeth as well (I am cringing just thinking about it)..... and just when you were recovering from your kidney infection and your levels were coming down a bit. Can't believe your BG isn't back up into the 20s or 30s after all that trauma! Gosh, you could have been killed! 
Really hope the Police are able to track those scum bags down and get them put away for a long time. Hope the girl is OK too. 
Just shocking!


----------



## Benny G

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER, what a nightmare, I hope you are not permanently damaged by your heroic actions.
Get well soon mate


----------



## Griffin.

thanks for all the well wishes gang 
it was in the 25`s for a bit @rebrascora but they got it down with some extra humulin  and im still on fluids now ill survive and im not a hero though im glad i was in the right place at the right time mostly keep thinking about that poor young girl and how much worse it could of been for her.


----------



## rebrascora

Griff, I can't see any clearer circumstances which would define a hero.... You went to a strangers aid when she was clearly under attack. You took on what you believed to be 2 guys, so the odds were already stacked against you, but you still tried to protect her. I can't see how you cannot consider that gallant and heroic, because it absolutely is! 

Pleased they are managing your BG levels for you with extra insulin. It did seem odd that they weren't significantly raised, especially after @Robin's incident yesterday where her levels spiked after her heroic efforts to save a spider! Not quite in the same league somehow. Funny how there is always someone on this forum to trump your achievements be it Wordle, Heardle or heroic deeds.   Take care big guy and hope you are able to get home soon. So pleased the neighbours were able to look after your dear companion in the mean time.


----------



## gll

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER
awwwh Griff. Where do I start.
I would like to (naively) think that all humans would step up and step in to defend another human but the reality is the world is full of selfish people who wouldn't get involved to help a young lassie out.
On that basis, you good sir are a top human.
You saved that girl in the moment showed her that while there are people out there who are horrible, there are also people willing to risk it all to save a stranger. A much stronger foundation for her to recover and heal from what happened to her today. What you did could well change her life drastically from how it could have gone if you didn't. It's so much bigger than today.

I'm sorry you got hurt in the process and I think everyone here would love to wave a magic wand to make it all better for you.
I hope they are giving you a decent lot of pain control and hoping beyond hope its a straightforward fix and recovery time is minimal.
We are all here to support you in whatever capacity we can with whatever you need.
Many hugs to you buddy. If hugs are too much for your tough exterior, just accept them for hellhound instead


----------



## Lanny

Good grief!  @GRIFFINLONEWALKER 

What a day you had! You were definitely a hero as you didn’t  turn away as many would have!

I hope you get home soon & getting some pain relief!


----------



## Gwynn

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER sorry, so sorry to hear this. People can be absolutely rotten. Hope you recover quickly.

BG 5.1 this morning

I am getting so fed up with peoples anti social, prejudiced, quick tempered, angry, nasty behaviour. Why can't people be nice and live peacefully and harmoniously? And I am getting so fed up with our so called leadership too. Immoral, uncaring, lying, cheating, you name it. What a rotten example to set

Had a bad day with my wife yesterday, so I am feeling rotten today, fed up, tired. None too positive right now (really? It doesn't show). I feel so alone and so stressed and so abandond and, er, yes, so fed up.

And to top it all about 200 years ago a bunch of vicious politically motivated thugs hung a good man to a tree to die. I find it odd with the contrast of enjoying chocolate eggs and celebrating.

Man, I must be a bit unhappy with things this morning. Sorry.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER

I am so full of admiration for the action that you took. One can only hope that the perpetators are caught and are suitably dealt with rather than slapped on the wrist because their mommies denied them access to the Womblesof Wmbledon when they were young.

I was 8.1his morning


----------



## Lanny

05:59 BS 7.6  but, about to go to bed & not waking! But, it IS what I woke on about 12 hours earlier 17:29 BS 7.6 I’ve been sleeping twice about 10 to 12 hours apart these last few days of the double whammy on sleepiness effect of cycle & ear infection! But, I’m pretty sure cycle is now over & with the slightly higher 7’s, as opposed to the 5’s & 6’s, waking BS I put Tresiba back up a bit to 86 yesterday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve been keeping an eye out, for quite a while now with delay after delay, the 2nd Agatha Christie Poirot film by Kenneth Branagh Death on The Nile & decided to check if it’s available on iTunes yet? It was just released on 29/03/22 which was incredibly fast as it was released in the cinema’s on 11/02/22 after yet another delay, so many film & tv productions were delayed by covid, & bought it to watch last night after eating a VERY naughty curry from my local Chinese takeaway after getting up as I couldn’t be bothered to cook breakfast!  Hey! It’s Easter & I don’t have any Easter eggs! A Whistling Nonchalantly emoji!

I DID HATE Branagh’s Poirot to begin with in the first film Murder on The Orient Express but, slowly, through watching it quite a few times now, gloss is over that & the rest of the cast were actually brilliant & in no other film or tv production was the sheer human tragedy expressed as well: won’t say anymore in case you haven’t seen it or read it; I HIGHLY recommend it as one of Agatha Christie’s best! 

So, was looking forward to seeing the new film! Thank goodness all that silly affectation’s of Poirot portrayed in the first film weren’t there & another excellent cast made a film I enjoyed a lot but, has mixed reviews! There were quite a few plot changes that made us who know the plot either wince or just go with it: I did & allowed myself to BE surprised; the most surprising of which is the MUCH younger Monsieur Bouc of the last film being in it with his mother! That mother & son pair replaced some other characters which was particularly touching in one scene near the end! 

I heard on the grapevine of google that Branagh is talking to the Christie estate to do a third to be set in Venice Italy of one of her lesser known works! I’m scratching my head to think of which one it’ll be?


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  I forgot to say A Very Happy Easter to all of you!

PS:- in case any of you are wondering I bolused twice 3 hours apart for my curry last night of 60NR each: was guessing a bit with the ear infection complicating things; was pretty startled with BS 16.0 but, very pleased with BS 7.6 exactly where I started at earlier! A bit later than planned but, just finished watching the new film twice!


----------



## SueEK

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER the definition in my opinion of a great man is what you did yesterday.  I want to think that if that were my daughter in trouble someone as brave as you would help her, thank you, thank you, thank you for helping that young lady. I’m so sorry that you have suffered such injuries and hope that you will recover swiftly with no severe after effects.  Be proud of yourself as we all are xxxx


----------



## SueEK

7.6 today and family coming for Easter dinner.  Have a lovely day all x


----------



## Griffin.

Aww shucks you guys.youre all so kind and lovely
Not slept much its so noisy and im a super light sleeper at the best of times and laying on a plastic covered mattress is my idea of sweaty hell.. I'm on oramorph for the pain so yes on some decent pain relief at least been totally fussed over by the lovely nurses and doctors and I have the police coming back in at some point today to take a statement I'm hoping to get out of here at some point over the course of the day but we all know how that goes.its very much a hurry up and wait kind of situation missed the pup waking me up this morning were not often apart from each other so it's a little odd. My life as a medic in the army taught me to never run away from the danger but to run towards it so I guess It was more muscle memory than anything else plus I have sisters and I'm. From a genration that was taught to treat the fairer sex with respect and honour so there's that too.  
Not sure what to do with myself at the moment I may go traipse the hallways a little and try get my steps in for the day 
Stay safe stay kind 
And keep smiling folks 
Griff


----------



## rayray119

6.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and back to “normal”, whatever that is! 5.9 after an undisturbed sleep. Hallelujah! Meter and Libre seem to be in sync at last. I did reduce lasts night’s Levemir by another half and I’ve done the same with this morning’s. So a total reduction of two units overall in the last few days. See how it goes. 

The sun is shining and I believe it’s going to be a lovely warm day. No Easter dinner today. It was planned, by me, weeks ago, and everyone said yes, of course, that’ll be great etc etc. But when I started making my usual lists of what food to buy etc I was told that a surprise Easter Monday meal out was happening instead, ( the little fibbers) it’s my birthday the following day and the family thought that we’d merge the two celebrations. It’ll be great and I’m looking forward to it ( and not cooking for 13!) So cottage pie for tea today, although there will be three of us as grandson coming to help his grandad plant his seed tatties. #slavelabour.

Have a happy Easter Sunday everyone and enjoy it what ever you’re doing.  I’m ironing and making bread!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER get well soon. I didn’t fully look at your injury as I’m squeamish with eyes, but all I can say is OUCH! 

@Gwynn hope your weekend improves.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 this morning for me. 
Wet and more wet forecast for today, so I'll be on my bike later.

Dez

P.S. Just read about your injuries @GRIFFINLONEWALKER 
Hope you will recover soon.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, my turn for the Diabetes fairy, it took 6 jelly babies between 1am and 4am to keep me from continually dropping into the red. I was reading LO at one point, though the Libre always reads lower at the bottom. Like @eggyg , I double checked my insulins to check I hadn’t bolused instead of basaled, but all was as expected. Also like eggy, I hadn’t got the wherewithal to do a fingerprick, I had strips by the bed, but no bodger. Not that it would have told me much, I could feel that I was hypo.Then suddenly after 6am, I started getting my usual dawn rise, and went from 4.3 to 7.5 by 8am.


----------



## ColinUK

First things first, Griff you are a hero regardless of whether or not you realise that fact. 
Honestly I wouldn’t have intervened in the same way you did. I might have done when I was younger but now I’d have whipped  my phone out, dialled 999 and tried to film the assailants to get evidence for the police. 
I’d probably have made quite a lot of noise and hoped that’d been enough to scare the guys away but to intervene physically I don’t think my muscles have that good a memory tbh. 

Secondly, Elaine if you really want to cook up a feast for a crowd today I’m sure some of us would be quite delighted to pop over!

Lanny, a bit late now but both the Branagh Poirot films are on Disney+ 
I enjoyed them. Did wonder why R Brand said yes and whether his role was trimmed in editing but loved the whole feel of both and even appreciated the backstory. 

Yesterday was fun. Went and played mini golf with a friend and strolled through the park and along the Thames in the afternoon sun stopping for the occasional coffee and admiring the views along the way. 

Nothing planned for today other than dealing with my sore throat and summer cold and hoping my BG lowered from the 7.3 it was upon checking earlier.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## rebrascora

A very nice 6.0 and a reasonably straight line in the 5s last night for me but had an excursion into the mid teens before bed after I shared a fish and chip supper with Ian. My levels were very low when I sat down to eat so I didn't prebolus with it being a fatty meal and then when I went to inject half way through I had less than 1 unit in my pen and I was up at his house. I also had to stop in at the horses on the way home and hoped that the exercise would bring it down a bit but kept going up and up. I ended up injecting 2 large-ish (3.5 and 2.5) stacked corrections when I got home at 10.30pm and then just after 11pm when levels continued upwards and then having to sit up and see how they worked out before I could go to sleep. That will teach me to pay more attention to how much insulin is left in my cartridge! Typical that it happened when I was having a higher carb meal! 
It is the first (horse) driving club meet of the season today so must get a wriggle on. Hope everyone has a lovely day and the sun shines at some point.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 7 for me. Off to the cinema later to see Operation Mincemeat. Have a good day everyone.
@ColinUK i'm with you if we're going up to @eggyg's for food.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> It is the first (horse) driving club meet of the season today so must get a wriggle on. Hope everyone has a lovely day and the sun shines at some point.


Horse driving? Do they stick to mane roads?!


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Morning all. Its a 7 for me. Off to the cinema later to see Operation Mincemeat. Have a good day everyone.
> @ColinUK i'm with you if we're going up to @eggyg's for food.


I’ll get a car sorted and do the rounds to pick everyone up


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, my turn for the Diabetes fairy, it took 6 jelly babies between 1am and 4am to keep me from continually dropping into the red. I was reading LO at one point, though the Libre always reads lower at the bottom. Like @eggyg , I double checked my insulins to check I hadn’t bolused instead of basaled, but all was as expected. Also like eggy, I hadn’t got the wherewithal to do a fingerprick, I had strips by the bed, but no bodger. Not that it would have told me much, I could feel that I was hypo.Then suddenly after 6am, I started getting my usual dawn rise, and went from 4.3 to 7.5 by 8am.


Sorry Robin! She made good timing getting down to you over the Easter weekend. Glad to see it’s not just me who isn’t “ organised” @rebrascora! Although going out with just one unit of bolus left in your pen! Tut tut!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Horse driving? Do they stick to mane roads?!


Groan!! No Christmas cracker jokes if you’re planning on coming oop north for your tea ( dinner to you southerners). You do realise Tesco et al is shut today, it’ll be freezer roulette! I’ve half a veggie lasagne in the fridge, Cumberland sausages, a piece of smoked haddock, a lone chicken breast and half a pound of steak mince in the freezer! It’ll be like Ready Steady Cook! Although I am making bread at the moment and made chocolate brownies on Thursday. They’re just perfectly squidgy now. We don’t have carbs up north on Sundays!  See you all soon.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Sorry Robin! She made good timing getting down to you over the Easter weekend. Glad to see it’s not just me who isn’t “ organised” @rebrascora! Although going out with just one unit of bolus left in your pen! Tut tut!


In my defense it was an impromtu fish supper, but I spotted last week that the Fiasp cartridge was getting a bit low and then totally forgot about it. I always carry my insulin pens with me everywhere I go so I added a unit to my Levemir dose when my Fiasp pen hit the stop as a bit of damage limitation.... naughty I know, but a late, high fat meal is going to keep giving most of the night and it worked out very well in the end, although I needed 1 JB before I climbed into bed at 1am for a 5.4 with a vertical downward arrow when the Fiasp eventually made headway and brought me down. I think 1 JB was a reasonable adjustment in the circumstances to get the result I did.


----------



## Ian68

5.8 this morning. Super steady day yesterday between 5.2 and 6.9 all day. If only I knew why


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Groan!! No Christmas cracker jokes if you’re planning on coming oop north for your tea ( dinner to you southerners). You do realise Tesco et al is shut today, it’ll be freezer roulette! I’ve half a veggie lasagne in the fridge, Cumberland sausages, a piece of smoked haddock, a lone chicken breast and half a pound of steak mince in the freezer! It’ll be like Ready Steady Cook! Although I am making bread at the moment and made chocolate brownies on Thursday. They’re just perfectly squidgy now. We don’t have carbs up north on Sundays!  See you all soon.


Local Tesco is open today. As is the local M&S so I nipped in before I getting in the car, picked up a few bits as I didn’t want to put you to too much trouble obviously!

Here I come!!


----------



## Lucyr

11.1 this morning, though I was a bit lower earlier on, looks like it drifts up a bit in the mornings. 

Have bought some libre sensors and found the app Shuggah for iOS which reads them as a cgm no scanning.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> In my defense it was an impromtu fish supper, but I spotted last week that the Fiasp cartridge was getting a bit low and then totally forgot about it. I always carry my insulin pens with me everywhere I go so I added a unit to my Levemir dose when my Fiasp pen hit the stop as a bit of damage limitation.... naughty I know, but a late, high fat meal is going to keep giving most of the night and it worked out very well in the end, although I needed 1 JB before I climbed into bed at 1am for a 5.4 with a vertical downward arrow when the Fiasp eventually made headway and brought me down. I think 1 JB was a reasonable adjustment in the circumstances to get the result I did.


I’ll let you off then, but don’t let it happen again! 
We went walking to the seaside one day and we always get fish and chips. This one particular day, I sat in the car whilst Mr Eggy went in chippy, I don’t bolus for F & Cs until I start eating and then I split it. Mr Eggy got back in the car with the food, it was then that I realised I hadn’t brought my diabetes kit! We were a 50 minute drive home. I ate half and we drove home, tested and injected, no ill effects at all. All hail fatty food!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER  I hope you are on the mend.

Today I will be cooking a gammon joint with goose fat roasted potatoes, veg and Yorkshire pudding. 

Other than that it will be snooker and Dr Who.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RirisR

Good morning all 7.4 for me


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, I’ve been up for about an hour 6.1 just now.

Shocking reading your post @GRIFFINLONEWALKER what that poor girl went though 
good job you were there and so able to help, I hope your soon on the mend following your injuries. 

I picked up my new glasses yesterday (varifocals)
so trying them and see how I get on with them, I wore them for most of yesterday afternoon, initially I feel  they are going to take some getting used to, and thinking I want bigger lenses -still as I got them from Specsavers’s they come with some kind of trial / guarantee (In case I decide to change them)

Today relaxing watching more James Bond, and more clearing rubbish downstairs in my garage.

Happy Easter Everybody


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people. 6'8, and Levemir sting for longer than usual :/

Tinder meeting yesterday was quite nice after the initial awkwardness. Told my big gossip colleague that I have the app, he told the manager (of course he did lol) and now they are both joking and asking if I have a new girlfriend every week. They can be a little bit annoying but we also have a laugh when we are not busy. I wish my private life was as interesting as they suggest


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all. 
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER I can't emphasize enough how much I admire your actions yesterday.  Or how disgusted I am at those young men.  How could anyone think it is OK to stamp on someone's head?  He could have killed you.  I do hope they are caught and sentenced to a long incarceration.  I hope the young girl is OK and send you lots of {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}

5.9 this morning which is pretty good considering yesterday!  It is possibly a good thing I didn't scan too often.  A group of 8 of us had a lovely time in the pub garden with the music and pizzas.... well, I had cooked us a substantial lunch of leftover gnocchi/herby veg and 2 stir fried salmon steaks, that pushed me up, but we didn't order food until 5pm and I couldn't fancy a pizza, so I just ordered chips with aoli.  Had to send the chips back as they were undercooked and by the time they were replaced everyone at the table had been sneaking dips of my aoli!

Boiled eggs and soldiers for breakfast... and we've planned an early dinner of roast chicken, roast potatoes and I haven't decided what veg yet....  too far to get to @eggyg 's house with the rest of you!


----------



## Benny G

Good morning guys. Have a happy Easter


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> Good morning, I’ve been up for about an hour 6.1 just now.
> 
> Shocking reading your post @GRIFFINLONEWALKER what that poor girl went though
> good job you were there and so able to help, I hope your soon on the mend following your injuries.
> 
> I picked up my new glasses yesterday (varifocals)
> so trying them and see how I get on with them, I wore them for most of yesterday afternoon, initially I feel  they are going to take some getting used to, and thinking I want bigger lenses -still as I got them from Specsavers’s they come with some kind of trial / guarantee (In case I decide to change them)
> 
> Today relaxing watching more James Bond, and more clearing rubbish downstairs in my garage.
> 
> Happy Easter Everybody


When I first got varifocals 30 odd years ago they told me you need to get used to moving your eyes not your head, if they don't seem quite right they may just need adjusting so they sit correctly. 
I hope you get used to them.


----------



## Griffin.

I only have one question. Who do I have to rugby tackle to get a decent brew around here??? I'm gagging for a cup of tetleys that's so strong it melts the teaspoon this bilge water they serve in here is awful. Had two d. I's come see me and took my statement been told the girl who was only 17 is stable and OK she wasn't molested but from what theyve told me it was very close the worst thing is she knows them thats really angered me no person has the right to force themselves in any way onto another human being regardless of sex creed colour or relgion every single one of us should have the privilege of being able to live in peace. They were picked up this morning and are facing attempted rape battery and g.b.h charges as a result of their awful actions yesterday. I'm. Hoping  can go visit with the young lady today shes in the same hospital so I just need a ward and a floor number and her parents have asked if they can come see me I'm really not sure how I feel about this all I'm glad I helped and I'm glad I stayed true to my core values but Im not enjoying all the fuss Its caused. 
Anyways I'm off to find a cuppa that melts the spoon. 
Happy egg day folks 
Your friendly nieghbourhoid 
Griff


----------



## freesia

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER if it were either of my two daughters you had gone to help, i would be asking to see you too, just to say thank you. As a parent i would think they are beside themselves with what has happened and are just thankful that someone had the courage to intervene as you did putting yourself in harms way too. 
I hope you find a strong cuppa. You deserve one!


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Local Tesco is open today. As is the local M&S so I nipped in before I getting in the car, picked up a few bits as I didn’t want to put you to too much trouble obviously!
> 
> Here I come!!
> View attachment 20675


Did you see me wave at you?? We drove our horses and carriages over the A1M today and I waved to all the traffic passing under the bridge as we went over it. It was such a gorgeous day and we had a really lovely drive.

The pub where we had the meet has a camp site and a lady in one of the caravans was celebrating her 58th birthday today and got all excited when the horses started turning up. (edited to add....she is a horse lover) We invited her to come with Ian and I on our carriage and even though she was booked into the pub for her lunch with family, she jumped at the chance. I let her sit up front with Ian and I stood behind and apparently her jaw was aching from the massive grin on her face the whole time..... personally I think it was from talking, because she never stopped!!  .... but she really did love every moment of it and she was an absolute delight to have as company. So nice when you can make someone's day extra special with so little effort.

Got back and washed the horse off and then went and sat outside the pub where we were served hot roast beef sarnies and gravy with 2 roasties each. Well it would be rude not to eat them wouldn't it  and the roasties were gorgeous. I managed to prebolus 5 units 15 mins in advance when my reading was a nice steady 6.2 but my BG still rocketed and 2x 2unit corrections and 3 hours later I am still stuck up at 14.4 and trying to go higher by the look of it, so another 2units now gone in! Arrgh! Eating carbs really just is not good for me, particularly bread!  Surely one white roll with beef and 2 roasties can't be that many carbs!! It is ruining my TIR stats.
I'm out for dinner tomorrow again with family and then I will be back on the wagon with my low carbing and relieved to do so. Hate being high like this much more than having hypos as I can deal with them in 10 mins by eating a JB or 2.... not having to jab myself with umpteen injections and wait hours to come down and getting a headache in the mean time! Fiasp is just not interested in doing any work once my levels get above 10.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening folks

It was a 9.0 for me this morning 

KO'd for 2 hours this afternoon which isn't like me so must've needed it xx


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you know...we had an amazing, lovely day today. Totally unexpected however, very welcome. My wife even went to the beach with me in the afternoon. We had a great time. We even had shared fish and chips, which before was a definite no no as everyone was trying to poison her (apparently). So it was good to see (and taste)

I cooked an evening meal that she really enjoyed too.

So after yesterdays 0/10, today gets a 10/10

She was like when we were first married. However, this roller coaster can be a bit hard on the nerves.


----------



## Bexlee

I really must remember this is called waking average  ……. And not post in the evening average !!! 

6.8 when I awoke at 10.30. Actually slept for 6 hours and didn’t wake up. 

Hope all had a nice day and have filled up on chocolate ! …… and insulin !!! 

Well done @GRIFFINLONEWALKER. Take it easy.


----------



## Lanny

Bexlee said:


> I really must remember this is called waking average  ……. And not post in the evening average !!!
> 
> 6.8 when I awoke at 10.30. Actually slept for 6 hours and didn’t wake up.
> 
> Hope all had a nice day and have filled up on chocolate ! …… and insulin !!!
> 
> Well done @GRIFFINLONEWALKER. Take it easy.


Oh, @Bexlee the number of times I’ve posted at ALL hours of the night & it IS waking!  A dear forum pal @Wirrallass called it “silly o’ clock”!


----------



## Lanny

Well! I’ve thrown in the towel & not being able to get back to sleep after a bathroom trip earlier I tested to eat breakfast Sunday 17th April 2022 23:31 BS 6.5  Back down again in the 6’s so, pleased about that but, after cooking ramen, out of food I’m afraid, it rose slightly 00:10 BS 7.1 Which is actually a sign of normality: this last week when ill cooking albeit not very strenuous easy stuff has dropped my BS down a bit due to the effort it cost me; woke with my ears clear of the under water feeling & crisp hearing that I noticed right away & now the normal DP rise has returned!

I have a tesco delivery later this morning 11:00 to 12:00 & changed it to some more normal stuff I’ll cook now I actually feel like I have the energy to do so!  BUT, it wasn’t until I’d finished my ranen & settled down to watch the latest episode on All 4 The Great Big Tiny Design Challenge, about  designing rooms for a dolls house, that I saw an intriguing ad for ground coffee in a bag by a company I’d never of before: Taylors by Royal Appointment of Harrowgate; your neck of the woods there, Alan, @Northerner ! Too late to put in my tesco shopping now but, I checked to see if it’s available at my local online store & it is so, I’ve put it in next week’s shop to try out: mixed reviews of 3 out of 4 stars overall; some saying it’s weak for ground coffee & others saying it’s brilliant because of its lack of mess! It’s ground coffee beans in a mesh bag like teabags but, coffee bags! Only the Italian coffee is available in my local online tesco store but, I DO get to try them out; next week!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day, Bank Holiday!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.0 a nice round number

Nothing planned for today. I hope we have a repeat of yestrrday for my wife

Have a great day today whatever you get up to


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## ColinUK

Absolutely full of cold here complete with sore throat and blocked sinuses. 
Thought on Saturday that it was hay fever but alas it’s a belter of a cold. 
Covid tests are clear so at least it’s not that. 

Only thing I ate yesterday, and that was lunchtime, was roasted cod with lentils and roast cherry tomatoes (so simple and so tasty and generally doesn’t wreck BG with the addition of olive oil and it being a small serving of lentils) but woke up at 5am with a temperature and checked BG anyway… 10.0

Checked just now and it’s down to 7.2 thankfully.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'9

I'm getting the door job more often in the evenings. On one hand, it's less physically active and can get boring. On the other, the after service little jobs are better than the ones for food runners, and more important, I'm not hanging in the kitchen and watching food all the time and I'm not tempted to snack all the time.

@Lanny I've seen these coffee bags and think they are a good idea! We used them sometimes at work for decaff coffee, in the morning we prepare big tanks of regular coffee but there is not enough people ordering decaff to justify making litres of it in advance, so we have the little sachets which are quick and easy. There is also a machine like the ones in Wetherspoons where customers can get their own coffee, decaff or not, but some people prefer to have it served in the table. They also used the sachets for staff coffees for a while. 

I've been walking with Spanish Holy week music in my headphones and it feels quite epic  I always admired the musicians who were able to play at the same time the walked with the procession for hours. By the way, there is a picture of yesterday in my city. No scary pointy hoods  but take a second to appreciate the floral arrangements.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here.

Just caught up with your dreadful experience and huge bravery @GRIFFINLONEWALKER - I think you’re just going to have to accept that you’re a HERO. Get well soon!


----------



## Lucyr

@ColinUK sorry to hear about your cold, sounds like I’ve given you mine! Calling it a cold seems an underestimate as it really is a belter. Hope you’re improving soon. 

9.2 this morning


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

had a bit of a night time low in the early hours (3.4 @ 2:30)
Have a great day everybody


----------



## rayray119

Unfountly 10.9  did think my first easter went okay yesterday until bed time but last night was the nights where corrections didn't seem to do much. I can think of something that may have caused the massive jump in the first place(all I can say us it wasn't good) I will do some background tests next week(im going away for a few days to day and I'm still not completely beter waiting on results for my doctor)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here at 7.30 am, but went back to sleep for half an hour. 9.5 now! I went for another long walk yesterday, and I had a glass of wine in the evening, so I decided I'd skip my bedtime basal altogether. (It’s normally no more than 3 units, often 1.5 or 2 depending on activities in the day). I still dropped to the top of the red, and pottered along in the low 4s for a while, but then I started a steady climb from 4am.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another good night. 5.6. 

After a glorious day yesterday, I’ve woken to rain. It’s not to last long fortunately and we should have sun, but alas, back down to 11/12 degrees. No great plans expect for the family Easter/ my birthday celebration meal out ( birthday is tomorrow) at 6 o’clock. It’s in our local, as in 100 metres away, Indian restaurant. Looking forward to it. It may not be all 13 of us as the farmers may not be able to get away as still lambing. It’s ok though as we have grandson here already and middle daughter had the farmers’ daughters staying over last night just in case. So at least all the grandchildren will be here. We also have eldest granddaughter here, not because she may not be able to get to the meal, but because she has FOMO! ( fear of missing out!)  Luckily, her and her cousin get on really well and are more like brother and sister, they’re both 15. We had quite an in depth discussion last night after we watched the news, about the Ukraine conflict, Rwanda, people trafficking and Brexit. It was great to see how interested they were and also how much they already knew and also their compassion. They’re great kids, even if they’re still fast asleep and I want my breakfast! We’re having a full English this morning, then just a snack about two and we’ll be nice and hungry for our tea tonight.

Have a lovely Easter Monday folks.  
Sorry you’ve got the lurgy @ColinUK they are bad this year. Keep warm, keep hydrated and rest.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.0 here today xx


----------



## SueEK

@eggyg hope you have a lovely celebration dinner x
@ColinUK hope you feel better soon x
@Gwynn glad you had such a lovely day yesterday x
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope  you are feeling a touch better today, though I doubt it.  Thinking of you x
7.7 for me today after a humongous meal last night, cooked by moi. Everyone enjoyed it, my son acted as if he hadn’t eaten for a month lol.  Off for breakfast this morning. Not sure how the rest of the day will go.  Have a good one all x


----------



## Ian68

5.1 when I woke up, 6.4 when I eventually got out of bed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Back on the libre and got a 5.6 today.

Have a good day


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Woke to a 4 after an overnight correction. This sensor seems a lot more accurate after the last two i've had.
@ColinUK get well soon
@Lucyr I hope you're feeling better now
@eggyg enjoy your meal later

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me this morning. Off to my sister's this afternoon to ride out with her on her horses and then have dinner cooked by her lovely husband. We are having my favourite.... roast shoulder of lamb. I will be going very easy on the carbs today as the last 2 days have been a bit of a BG battle with the roller coaster effect and I prefer living more peaceably with my diabetes than fighting it. Hope everyone has a good day.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER Hope you managed to track down a decent cup of tea and it wasn't too stressful for you meeting the girl's parents. I imagine you will probably be more sore as the days go on and the healing process starts. Let us know how you are getting on when you can please.


----------



## SueEK

Can’t remember if it is @Robin or @rebrascora but has the long awaited foal arrived yet, have I missed it?


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Can’t remember if it is @Robin or @rebrascora but has the long awaited foal arrived yet, have I missed it?


It’s @TinaD in Wales. I’ve not heard anything, hopefully because it’s gone well and she’s got her hands full!


----------



## Griffin.

no reading this morning sigh
still in the sick bin I need to get out of here pronto its driving me to the point of distraction I'm on a ward with some really greasy characters. one asked me for my oramorph last night (I'm sure you can imagine my response to that started with f and ended with off) its been a steady influx since Saturday night I don't think I can cope with another night of no sleep I have to sleep sitting up which is a challenge in its self. The more tired I get the harder its becoming to suppress my tics  I miss my pup so much I cant even begin to express how much she helps with keeping the clown in his cage. one thing i will say is the staff are all such lovely people and are under enormous strain you can see how burnt out they all are yet they still give 100% I'm in awe having to deal with the drug addicts and drunks cant be easy (yes I'm on that ward as its the only bed that they had).
@Gwynn I'm so glad you had a good time with your wife long may the good days reign supreme
@Bloden @SueEK I'm really not a hero I'm just little old me I put my trousers on one leg at a time just like the rest of the world the heroes are all in here looking after the sick.
@ColinUK hope you feel better soon bud
@Elenka_HM I love all the pageantry and costumes it looks amazing ! one of my best experiences I've ever had was the Tomatina festival in bunol (think I've spelt that right ) I've never had so  much fun with food although it took days to completely wash the smell of tomatoes out of my hair .
@eggyg I'm rather green with envy I love a good curry have a amazing time and just think no washing up to do after 
right the doc is on the ward doing  his rounds  keep everything crossed that you can for me so I can get sprung and go home  
have a amazing bank holiday what ever your up to gang 
keep smiling (i would but it just looks like I'm trying to grimace or sneer due to the swelling and the scabby face and nose )

Griff


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7 on the dot for me. 

Looks like it will be gammon and eggs for tea tonight..Quite a bit left over from yesterday. Looking forward to it already.

@Lanny Taylor's of Harrogate are the people who make Yorkshire Tea.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... looks like mixed weather.

8.9 on a scan this morning, but 7.6 BG test.  This sensor has only been activated since early Sunday, fingers crossed it becomes a bit more accurate.  The previous one was accurate enough to bolus on.

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER I love your SOH, despite the horrible circumstances you are enduring it still shines through.

@ColinUK hope you improve today!

@eggyg enjoy your birthday meal.

@Elenka_HM Those floral arrangements are something else.

Spent yesterday drooping around the house feeling pants.... overdid it on Saturday I expect. It doesn't take much these days! Hubby stepped in and cooked dinner, for which I was truly grateful.  Off out today to see if I can find a pair of jeans, hubby wants some trousers for our little trip away later this week.... fingers crossed the shops won't be too busy.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Happy Easter Monday. Last day of my holidays. Back to the madeness of exam prep tomorrow - I do feel for the kids after the last 2 years but they’re holding up well or were before the break ! 

5.0 and falling for me today.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> l. Off out today to see if I can find a pair of jeans


Good luck! I've just been to Sainsburys to get a sweatshirt and a rain jacket. They have 20% off womens clothes for all of this week, instore and online. Might be worth a look? I got what i went in for and also a top and a sweater....well you have to don't you while there's money off...

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER i hope the doc lets you home but only if you are ok.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Hi All. Happy Easter Monday. Last day of my holidays. Back to the madeness of exam prep tomorrow - I do feel for the kids after the last 2 years but they’re holding up well or were before the break !
> 
> 5.0 and falling for me today.


Hope you've had a good rest before it all starts again. We start back a week today


----------



## Griffin.

im free .....wooo hoo
 im going home im so excited 48 long hours l have to come back tomorrow to see the oral maxillo team.
 i didnt mention the meeting the parents yesterday it was uncomfy  for me to say the least im not one for a fuss and im pretty shy when it comes to meeting new people her mum kept trying to hug me and i kept backing away her dad wanted to give me money and i refused to take it from him i really don't get it i did what i  was right at the time and thats all it was not for money or for anything i merely helped a person in distress. id like to think that if i was in distress someone would come to my aid too i really do believe in the milk of human kindness we all have compassion and empathy dont we ?
anyhoo just need my meds and im free as a bird 
first thing im going to do is go head first into a vat of tea and then the pup is going to get a super long belly rub
and then im going to sleep lots and lots of sleep .....
keep on smiling all 
griff


----------



## Elenka_HM

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> @Elenka_HM I love all the pageantry and costumes it looks amazing ! one of my best experiences I've ever had was the Tomatina festival in bunol (think I've spelt that right )


Well, that's a new fancy word for me, "pageantry". Thanks Griffin! 
It is Buñol but I don't know if you would have the "ñ" in your keyboard, as this letter is not a part of English language. I haven't been to the Tomatina but it was in the TV news every year and seems quite fun, the laundry afterwards not so much haha


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Good luck! I've just been to Sainsburys to get a sweatshirt and a rain jacket. They have 20% off womens clothes for all of this week, instore and online. Might be worth a look? I got what i went in for and also a top and a sweater....well you have to don't you while there's money off...
> 
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER i hope the doc lets you home but only if you are ok.


I have always had their jeans, but they seem to have changed them.  I ordered my usual size/style and they were 2" smaller in the waist than the ones I had.  Still, worth a look!   Thanks @freesia


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> I have always had their jeans, but they seem to have changed them.  I ordered my usual size/style and they were 2" smaller in the waist than the ones I had.  Still, worth a look!   Thanks @freesia


I have found this too with sainsburys jeans!


----------



## Leadinglights

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> im free .....wooo hoo
> im going home im so excited 48 long hours l have to come back tomorrow to see the oral maxillo team.
> i didnt mention the meeting the parents yesterday it was uncomfy  for me to say the least im not one for a fuss and im pretty shy when it comes to meeting new people her mum kept trying to hug me and i kept backing away her dad wanted to give me money and i refused to take it from him i really don't get it i did what i  was right at the time and thats all it was not for money or for anything i merely helped a person in distress. id like to think that if i was in distress someone would come to my aid too i really do believe in the milk of human kindness we all have compassion and empathy dont we ?
> anyhoo just need my meds and im free as a bird
> first thing im going to do is go head first into a vat of tea and then the pup is going to get a super long belly rub
> and then im going to sleep lots and lots of sleep .....
> keep on smiling all
> griff


If you have contact with the parents again you could perhaps suggest they give the money to a charity you or they support. 
Take it easy now you have been released, I expect hellhound will be pleased to see you.


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> It’s @TinaD in Wales. I’ve not heard anything, hopefully because it’s gone well and she’s got her hands full!


Oh yes that’s right, silly me.  Hope all has gone well @TinaD


----------



## SueEK

Well that’s great news @GRIFFINLONEWALKER but do take it easy.  Hellhound will be over the moon to see you as will you I’m sure.  I totally get what the parents wanted to give you, the safety of their daughter is the most important thing in their world and who wouldn’t want to offer thanks in such ways, I know I would.  Have a lovely restorative sleep, no doubt cuddled up to your furry friend zzzzzzzz


----------



## ColinUK

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> im free .....wooo hoo
> im going home im so excited 48 long hours l have to come back tomorrow to see the oral maxillo team.
> i didnt mention the meeting the parents yesterday it was uncomfy  for me to say the least im not one for a fuss and im pretty shy when it comes to meeting new people her mum kept trying to hug me and i kept backing away her dad wanted to give me money and i refused to take it from him i really don't get it i did what i  was right at the time and thats all it was not for money or for anything i merely helped a person in distress. id like to think that if i was in distress someone would come to my aid too i really do believe in the milk of human kindness we all have compassion and empathy dont we ?
> anyhoo just need my meds and im free as a bird
> first thing im going to do is go head first into a vat of tea and then the pup is going to get a super long belly rub
> and then im going to sleep lots and lots of sleep .....
> keep on smiling all
> griff


Police should have mentioned to you but as you were assaulted and suffered injuries you’re entitled to claim under the Criminal Injuries Compensation Awards scheme. 
It’s complex but there’s a website. 
Most people don’t bother to claim but it’s what the money is there for so claim.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> I have always had their jeans, but they seem to have changed them.  I ordered my usual size/style and they were 2" smaller in the waist than the ones I had.  Still, worth a look!   Thanks @freesia


Not just the jeans, the tops and jacket i've bought are in 2 different sizes, i had to try them on in front of a mirror over the top of my clothes. Sainsburys aren't reopening their changing rooms. I've no idea how jeans, trousers, skirts, dresses can be tried on..


----------



## janw

5.1 this morning, taken by nurse. Not done any BGs myself, but most have been really good which surprises me as hospital food is not low carb by a long shot! I'm sure the pounds are going on though .... 
I've no idea how long I'll be in here but may get to see the team tomorrow, once this bank holiday is over. One day at a time. 
They've stopped my HB pills as they were messing up my kidneys, so just being monitored for the time being, my kidneys are now back in range. 
Anyway I hope you all had a good Easter weekend ... I could see the sunshine from a tiny part of the window  
Bye for now


----------



## SueEK

@janw sorry Jan must somehow have missed you were in hospital and hope you get better quickly and get home to rest and recover xx


----------



## gll

Hey all.
I keep writing half posts and getting distracted and not posting. 
BG is nothing good (waking or otherwise).  Its been 2 days since I've seen anything with even a 1 in front of it.
I'm struggling to stay asleep once I've been up to get another drink and pee so feel like a bit of a zombie.

Will play proper catch up later on, had a quick skim so apologies if I messed anyone's epic news

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER and @janw Super big hugs to you both.


----------



## Ian68

Get well soon Jan


----------



## freesia

Heardle in 1 second
Wordle in 3 - oh yes!!**


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Not just the jeans, the tops and jacket i've bought are in 2 different sizes, i had to try them on in front of a mirror over the top of my clothes. Sainsburys aren't reopening their changing rooms. I've no idea how jeans, trousers, skirts, dresses can be tried on..


@freesia and @Lucyr.  I got a pair of jeans size 14... they are er... a little roomy, but should be OK with a belt.  With the 20% off they were £12.80  which is great value.  So I will return the ones I bought in M&S which fit the same, but cost £20.  I spect people will have to take stuff home to try on and then return the goods, since you can't try things on.


----------



## Pattidevans

@janw lots of hugs, it's unpleasant being in hospital so get well soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.8 for me today


----------



## Griffin.

morning reading 19.8 
its pretty high but I'm dealing with a lot at the minute so its to be expected 
got home at half five ish yesterday afternoon got the biggest cuddle off the pup ever fell asleep at about six and slept all the way through till half four missed my evening meds (could also be why my sugars are high today) and dinner so I woke up really hungry and in quite a bit of discomfort from missing the pain meds last night. todays plan is maxillo clinic at 11.30 ,I'm surprised its moving so quick with the medical team but as i was told yesterday they only have a small window to repair the break before it starts to heal and then they cant do much with it then ill have to go get some soft foods in (its a good thing i love soup) and then more rest and recuperation I'm accepting that I'm probs not going to be able to walk the pup this week so I've booked her other favourite human to walk her twice a day till Monday next week (I'll need a small bank loan or a second mortgage to cover it) Selena's back in today so ill be taking as much help off her as i can i need to make this whole thing as easy as possible .
got heardle in one today. 
hope everyone's ok and to everyone who's poorly feel better soon have a fantastical day gang 
peace love and veggie rights to all 
your friendly local neighbourhood 
griff


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Lanny

0:48 BS 7.0 

Already had breakfast & JUST finished munching lunch! 

And now is about when you NORMAL lot are waking up: me?; obviously in an abnormal phase as I’m not sleeping twice a day now!  Now I’m working on moving sleeping pattern, pills & tresiba back to normal!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had a hankering to watch the David Suchet production of Death On The Nile after Branagh’s & it’s just BRILLIANT!  It was the first thing that I saw Emily Blunt in before she did The Devil Wears Prada & Young Victoria! So many young British talent were showcased in David Suchet’s Poirot’s before they went on to become well known wider afield! And that set me to watching quite a few more of the David Suchet productions last night:- Cards On The Table, Lord Edgeware Dies & in the middle of Evil Under The Sun just now while munching lunch, 2nd meal of MY day, & really enjoyed myself! I loved ALMOST of all the David Suchet‘s Poirot’s & there are only two I didn’t like: rather oddly enough the two most famous & well known of the books; The Murder of Roger Ackroyd & Murder on The Orient Express! Because both were too much of a departure from Agatha Christe: Roger Ackroyd because of the made up chase at the end; The Orient Express because of the lack lustre cast & the overly heavy moral tone that wasn’t in the book but, it IS expressed in other books so, see why that direction was taken! Although, I DO have to say I only read Roger Ackroyd once: tried reading it a second time & couldn’t read ALL of it again; once the secret surprise at the end is revealed it‘s just ruins reading through all the subplots etc! It all boiled down to one crucial sentence with a vitally important set of … that completely passed me by & just HAD to re read again! My spelling is not the greatest & knew I wouldn’t be able to spell elispes so, got Siri to dictate it BUT, Siri is TOO clever by half & dictated the actual “…” instead so, excuse my spelling as I typed it myself! But, The Orient Express is one of my favourite’s & have read it many times & that extremely heavy moral tone is NOT in the book! But, there are quite a few other books where Poirot’s moral code to murder is expressed!


----------



## Lanny

Aha! Googled it & found the proper spelling: in case you’re wondering; ellipsis or “…”  Hah! Take THAT, Siri you Smarty Pants!


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.4 for me.  Off to work soon. Take care, especially you @GRIFFINLONEWALKER x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today

back to work tomorrow last day of Easter break for me today
have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 

6.6 and back to work 

Have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A lowish 4.6 for me this morning

I need to get out for a long walk this morning. Looks sunny out there too. Nothing else planned.

Wife was still ok yesterday. I hope this is more healing going on. She has been so frightened for so long, it's about time she felt better, happier, not frightened. It must be so hard for her. However 2 days in a row....excellent. let's hope it continues... for her sake.

Have a great day today whatever you get up to

Here's a picture of me and my wife... she's the pretty one.



And one from our wedding...


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 for me this morning. 

Does that mean we’re actually a cabal of secret devil worshippers or something what with the three 6.6’s this morning?

Feeling rough as heck with now a very, I think the official term is “productive” cough on top of my sore throat. 
About to shower and venture out for the first time since Saturday but nowhere exciting. Boots. I’m going for cough medicine to make things easier. 

Also my ear piercing from January has not healed properly and I suspect it might be a little infected so yesterday I contacted the GP surgery to report symptoms (ear lobe is tender, occasional pain in jaw, occasional bleeding etc) and ask for an appointment. 
Does feel somewhat stupid asking for an appointment to sort out complications from something so totally self-inflicted but I guess that’s partly what the NHS is here to cover. (Not that the piercing was done by me but it was self inflicted insofar as I chose to have it done.)
Also supposed to be working later today but with my throat being so sore I can hardly speak and my job is all about speaking so maybe that’s not going to happen today. 

Anyway, have a great morning folks!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.1 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 3.3 here, oops. Walkers, knitting, gardening, Omnipod webinar...busy day today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 for me today! After days of a little bit too low or a little bit too high, I’ve got a Goldilocks one that’s just right!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. 3.3 here, oops. Walkers, knitting, gardening, Omnipod webinar...busy day today.


What flavour Walkers? And are you having them for  your breakfast to raise your BGs?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin on the HS. 
Another 4.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 6.4 after my curry night. 

TBF I didn’t eat much, I had three veg samosas to start, took some insulin and Creon. Shared a curry, pilau rice and garlic naan with Mr Eggy, more insulin and Creon. I only ate half of the half portions. (Two largish glasses of a dry white wine we’re imbibed also!) It’s ok though because the rest of the family made up for it! They can’t half scoff! Anyways, I had an amazing night with my amazing family, best birthday ever, especially after the last two non events. Lots of lovely pressies last night, they’re all back at work and school today so I won’t see them. More pressies this morning from Mr Eggy and we’re off out to the seaside after lunch for a coastal walk, fish and chips and the fabulous Solway sunset, it really is the best in the world. What more could a 62 year want? 

Hope you all have a fabulous day too. 

Here’s a couple of photos. I even wore my turmeric coloured blouse especially, incase of any “ incidents”!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 for me today! After days of a little bit too low or a little bit too high, I’ve got a Goldilocks one that’s just right!


Congratulations Goldilocks!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Congratulations Goldilocks!


It almost made up for the fact that I failed Wordle this morning. But so did OH so he can’t look smug.


----------



## Griffin.

Whilst I was attempting to brush my toofy pegs about ten minutes ago I decided that problem with today's world is no one drinks mead from the skulls of their foes any more I think this should be brought back forthwith...... 
Oh and also why do the Americans call their flats apartments when their all bunched together in one building? 
That's my random thoughts for the morning....


----------



## Griffin.

oh and happy hatch day @eggyg have a fantastic day hope you get some super gifts  and some socks because we always need socks as a gift or is that just me ?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.8 today and a headache to go with it, yesterday morning I started feeling really light headed and weak and it continued until the evening, goodness knows why as bar the sore head I'm fine today

Any tips on a good OTC treatment for heat/sweat rash? Bruce came home from work yesterday with his hands and forearms in a right state, a paper suit, boiler suit and thick gloves mixed with the heat did not do him well!  xx


----------



## freesia

Happy Birthday @eggyg


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Looks like a nice day.

6.3 this morning.. busy day ahead.

Happy Birthday @eggyg 

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope all goes well at the maxillary clinic.

PS.  @Robin congrats on the HS.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> It almost made up for the fact that I failed Wordle this morning. But so did OH so he can’t look smug.


We both failed too. Mr Eggy’s first time since he started back in Feb. My second failure and on my birthday!  Grandson failed too.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> Whilst I was attempting to brush my toofy pegs about ten minutes ago I decided that problem with today's world is no one drinks mead from the skulls of their foes any more I think this should be brought back forthwith......
> Oh and also why do the Americans call their flats apartments when their all bunched together in one building?
> That's my random thoughts for the morning....


And I thought my internal monologue was random. I can’t beat those thoughts today though.


----------



## eggyg

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> oh and happy hatch day @eggyg have a fantastic day hope you get some super gifts  and some socks because we always need socks as a gift or is that just me ?


No socks this year, I got two pairs of expensive walking socks last birthday and of course they are still going strong.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 23.3
Fairly quiet day today, housework after a slacking off weekend 

Hope all goes well today griff with clinic
well done on the HS Robin

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> 6.6 for me this morning.
> 
> Does that mean we’re actually a cabal of secret devil worshippers or something what with the three 6.6’s this morning?
> 
> Feeling rough as heck with now a very, I think the official term is “productive” cough on top of my sore throat.
> About to shower and venture out for the first time since Saturday but nowhere exciting. Boots. I’m going for cough medicine to make things easier.
> 
> Also my ear piercing from January has not healed properly and I suspect it might be a little infected so yesterday I contacted the GP surgery to report symptoms (ear lobe is tender, occasional pain in jaw, occasional bleeding etc) and ask for an appointment.
> Does feel somewhat stupid asking for an appointment to sort out complications from something so totally self-inflicted but I guess that’s partly what the NHS is here to cover. (Not that the piercing was done by me but it was self inflicted insofar as I chose to have it done.)
> Also supposed to be working later today but with my throat being so sore I can hardly speak and my job is all about speaking so maybe that’s not going to happen today.
> 
> Anyway, have a great morning folks!


My ex late father in law used to advocate putting aftershave on every wound, infection, bruise, graze etc, it hurt like hell but always seemed to work.
Tea tree oil is a good antiseptic or surgical spirit, but it may need something more aggressive.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> My ex late father in law used to advocate putting aftershave on every wound, infection, bruise, graze etc, it hurt like hell but always seemed to work.
> Tea tree oil is a good antiseptic or surgical spirit, but it may need something more aggressive.


I’m not splashing Brut on my ear that’s for sure! And I’m loathed to tempt all women by breaking out the Denim or Hi Karate!


----------



## Griffin.

ColinUK said:


> I’m not splashing Brut on my ear that’s for sure! And I’m loathed to tempt all women by breaking out the Denim or Hi Karate!


You forgot old spice the granddaddy of all  aftershaves....


----------



## Leadinglights

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> You forgot old spice the granddaddy of all  aftershaves....


Yes it was exactly that one.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.2 for me. 

The garden beckons then rehearsal this aft.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Birthday @eggyg


----------



## Michael12421

Happy Birthday @eggyg


----------



## ColinUK

Forgot to wish you happy birthday @eggyg - Have an awesome day!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> My ex late father in law used to advocate putting aftershave on every wound, infection, bruise, graze etc, it hurt like hell but always seemed to work.
> Tea tree oil is a good antiseptic or surgical spirit, but it may need something more aggressive.


I’ve been getting cold sores since I was very young, my mother always told me to put perfume or aftershave on them. Absolutely stung to hell, don’t think it cured them but it stopped me licking my lips!


----------



## rebrascora

Many Happy Returns to @eggyg. Looks like you had a fab time last night and a lovely day planned for today. Hope the sun shines all day for you and you get to see a sensational sunset. Look forward to photos of that tomorrow morning maybe.

4.6 for me this morning but only because I injected a 1.5u correction for an 8.5 earlier. My graph shows a nice steady mid 8s straight line all night despite a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime for a 9.8. I was late taking my evening Levemir and maybe I shouldn't have knocked half a unit off the dose following a long horse ride yesterday..... or maybe it was the cheese I ate after dinner which kept me high. Who knows..... but at least I kept within range.....just!

Congrats to @Robin on your House Special. So pleased it isn't just me who had my first Wordle fail today. Just too many options and didn't help that I didn't get any letters in my first attempt.    

So pleased you are home @GRIFFINLONEWALKER Hope all goes as well as possible at the hospital today.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m not splashing Brut on my ear that’s for sure! And I’m loathed to tempt all women by breaking out the Denim or Hi Karate!


Go on “ splash it all over!” It worked for Henry Cooper, never saw him with a scabby lug! Just a cauliflower one!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…nearly.

I had a dream about the forum (very odd) last night, so thought maybe it was a little nudge to come back, after a while away, and say hello again. 

9.2 for me this morning after a 2.5 correction in the night. I have Covid at the moment so sugar levels are putting up a bit of a fight…quite the battle but I’m determined.

Anyway…hello again.


----------



## rebrascora

Lisa66 said:


> Morning…nearly.
> 
> I had a dream about the forum (very odd) last night, so thought maybe it was a little nudge to come back, after a while away, and say hello again.
> 
> 9.2 for me this morning after a 2.5 correction in the night. I have Covid at the moment so sugar levels are putting up a bit of a fight…quite the battle but I’m determined.
> 
> Anyway…hello again.


Good to see you back Lisa, but sorry to hear you have the lurgy. Hope it passes quickly and you fully recover.


----------



## Gwynn

It was too good to last. Wife all upset over some marks on a handle. It is normal weathering (outside outdoor handle on a side gate). She was having none of it. She thinks it is intruders with tools smashing their way in. My, she does get angry when I point out what is really going on.

so it's another bad day. Well 2 good days this week is good. I just feel fed up now. Wife is somewhere else right now, shredding stuff (no idea what) and refusing to talk to me.

The only way is up? I keep saying that as my life slips down further and further. Sigh


----------



## sg295

Was 6.3 and slowly rising when I woke up this morning.

Not much planned for the next few days, mainly assignment writing. Last one I have to do though until I finish the course so trying to hold on to that thought!

Looking forward to my friends birthday at the weekend - doing an inflatable obstacle course and going out for dinner 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> tips on a good OTC treatment for heat/sweat rash?


 How about some antihistamines or a cream. A pharmacist should be able to recommend something. Hope you're feeling a bit better now @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> How about some antihistamines or a cream. A pharmacist should be able to recommend something. Hope you're feeling a bit better now @Kaylz


|He takes antihistamines daily anyway and sadly not finished work in time to get to a chemist to see a pharmacist hence why I was hoping someone would have a good suggestion lol, they were bright red and itchy when he came in last night and he's just been complaining that his clothes are sticking to him again so no doubt they will be worse by the time he gets in tonight, thanks the headache has shifted so feeling tip top  xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> |He takes antihistamines daily anyway and sadly not finished work in time to get to a chemist to see a pharmacist hence why I was hoping someone would have a good suggestion lol, they were bright red and itchy when he came in last night and he's just been complaining that his clothes are sticking to him again so no doubt they will be worse by the time he gets in tonight, thanks the headache has shifted so feeling tip top  xx


May be a change of antihistamine might be needed. This time last year I had to change both my antihistamine and nasal spray I had been on for about 20 years, as my allergic rhinitis had got much worse.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> May be a change of antihistamine might be needed. This time last year I had to change both my antihistamine and nasal spray I had been on for about 20 years, as my allergic rhinitis had got much worse.


They aren't prescribed, just an OTC job, the Dr gave him a 1 week supply (I think) of a stronger antihistamine after his last reaction to whatever a couple of months ago but that was it, his hours really don't suit to contact anyone and he has no time to take off so it's a tricky situation xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> They aren't prescribed, just an OTC job, the Dr gave him a 1 week supply (I think) of a stronger antihistamine after his last reaction to whatever a couple of months ago but that was it, his hours really don't suit to contact anyone and he has no time to take off so it's a tricky situation xx


Maybe a cool shower will ease the itching or cold compress on the worst areas?


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Maybe a cool shower will ease the itching or cold compress on the worst areas?


I'll get a cold cloth ready for him, running water just stings it poor thing and he doesn't have a shower, his bathroom is an awkward shape  his flat is in the roof space and has a slanted roof etc xx


----------



## SueEK

Happy Birthday @eggyg sounds like a great day yesterday 
Congrats on your HS @Robin 
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope all went well at the hospital


----------



## SueEK

@Kaylz oh sounds miserable, don’t have any great words of wisdom I’m afraid, I tend to out sudocrem on anything that’s a problem


----------



## Kaylz

SueEK said:


> @Kaylz oh sounds miserable, don’t have any great words of wisdom I’m afraid, I tend to out sudocrem on anything that’s a problem


If he uses Sudocrem on it he can go back to having distance from me  I can't stand the stuff and it brings me out in spots  I know it will start to get him down again and he's only just perked up this last week  xx


----------



## freesia

SueEK said:


> d, I tend to out sudocrem on anything that’s a problem


Me too! It works wonders


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> If he uses Sudocrem on it he can go back to having distance from me  I can't stand the stuff and it brings me out in spots  I know it will start to get him down again and he's only just perked up this last week  xx


Get a few cloths and soak them in cold water ready. Could he call into a pharmacy at the weekend?


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Get a few cloths and soak them in cold water ready. Could he call into a pharmacy at the weekend?


Boots are short on pharmacist cover and has been for weeks and he has trust issues with pharmacists, they told him a cough medicine was suitable for him but a couple of days into taking it he was really unwell and shaking badly etc, he hadn't read the bottle due to the pharmacist going over things with him and saying he could take it but on reading it he should never have been given the ok as it shouldn't be used by people with epilepsy so I can understand why he has Ana issue with just a pharmacists opinion xx


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> What flavour Walkers? And are you having them for  your breakfast to raise your BGs?


Bloomin autocorrect. Walkies is a real word!


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> If he uses Sudocrem on it he can go back to having distance from me  I can't stand the stuff and it brings me out in spots  I know it will start to get him down again and he's only just perked up this last week  xx


How about E45 cream they do an itch relief one too. I use it on my red dry skin. Usually works well. Can get in supermarkets. Hope he’s ok now he’s home.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Dreadful day yesterday. I am so fed up with it all

BG 4.4

I think I will go walk my socks off today


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning. 6'1.

Had a strange day yesterday. After a very long lie in, I injected my Levemir in a rush and went out of the house, eating a sweet bun in the go. Not long after that, I started feeling lightheaded, a bit unfocused, and had a headache. Felt like an hypo, I thought maybe injecting in a leg and walking in a sunny day had caused that (even if it's not fast acting insulin). But finger prick showed a 10, which is consistent with the food I had eaten less than an hour ago. So I thought it might be the opposite, a quick rise in BG. Had lunch a bit later, checked 2 hours after and was in the 9s. Felt quite tired and still with headache for most of the day, who knows why, I don't think my BG was so high. Before work I only had non-carb snacks just in case, and by the time of my evening check it was 4'9. Didn't feel well at work either, I think it showed because when the manager said the classic "you alright?" and I replied the classic "not too bad" she stopped for a second and went " not too good, then?".


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.3 and off to the fun factory.  Lots of patients complaining at present, don’t blame them but what can you do!!
Have a good day all x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  It is pouring down.
I too had an unfortinate day yesterday.  I took MIssy for her morning walk but was feeling unwell and armed myself with JB's and other fast acting carbs.  Once my sugars were up I then took the car down to the garage for preparation for the MOT and then had to walk a long way home.  I got to within 250 metres of my house but had to sit down and take more carbs.  The rest of the day was OK and I put a pre-cooked meal in the microwave.  That is the last thing I remembered until an hour ago.  I woke to `1.9 and the terrible smell of burnt food. I must have switched the microwave on because the dinner was more like a housebrick than anything else.  Needless to say I have had a large breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  It is pouring down.
> I too had an unfortinate day yesterday.  I took MIssy for her morning walk but was feeling unwell and armed myself with JB's and other fast acting carbs.  Once my sugars were up I then took the car down to the garage for preparation for the MOT and then had to walk a long way home.  I got to within 250 metres of my house but had to sit down and take more carbs.  The rest of the day was OK and I put a pre-cooked meal in the microwave.  That is the last thing I remembered until an hour ago.  I woke to `1.9 and the terrible smell of burnt food. I must have switched the microwave on because the dinner was more like a housebrick than anything else.  Needless to say I have had a large breakfast.


Oh Michael, I'm sorry to hear this!  I've had that experience of waking up to the smell of burnt food and wondering where the time has gone - praise be to your liver for reviving you  Id suggest a couple of paracetamol, you will no doubt have a big hypo headache after that awful experience  Have a peaceful and restful day of recovery - no long walks today as you will be more prone to hypos and your body will have less resources available to it. Take care, my friend {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.7 today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.2 for me…12 something on Libre…I know which I prefer.

Oh @Michael12421 what a scary experience…as @Northerner says, take it easy today and good idea to keep an extra eye on those levels.

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 4.8! Gulp! Skimmed along that bottom line all night. 11 mile walks do that to you. 

Had a fabulous birthday yesterday ( TBF anything’s better than the last two), thanks for all the best wishes. We had a fab coastal walk, ended up having tea in a good old fashioned pub rather than fish and chips as the chippy only took cash and we didn’t have a clue where the nearest cash machine was, I needed a wee and I was down to 4.4 so popped into the first pub we saw. I had steak pie and chips and a cheeky glass of vino. Was down to 3.7 by now even though I’d had four JBs. Had a small dose of bolus when food came. Half an hour later. 8.1 arrow going straight up! Panicked and bunged in what I now know was too much as we had another 5.5 miles to walk back! I was dropping like a stone. More bloody jelly babies. Got up to 6.1 when I got home at 10pm. Had some salted caramel chocolate. Watched telly until 11.30, BGs hadn’t moved. Had a ginger nut. I’ve survived the night anyways. I’ll be careful today. 

Daughter and Zara coming with a “bonus” present today. Apparently something was ordered and didn’t arrive. Exciting. Otherwise a bit of laundry to do and hangout, it’s going to be a lovely day. 

Have a fab day. 

Just for you Barbara @rebrascora a Solway sunset. Not the best we’ve seen but still beautiful and it was fantastic to see it.


----------



## rayray119

10.4 unfortunately(i may have been rising I guess) once im not away(food last too nights weren't my choices) im going to have food that's easer to delay with in the evenings


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After the best nights sleep in a very long while, woke to 5.1. Gorgeous pics @eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, back to the little bit too high routine, though I was in the 5s for the middle part of the night.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

Oh dear @Michael12421 - I really wish you had a Libre, then you could spot those pesky lows of yours before they get too low...take care.

Fab pics @eggyg - I’m excited about your bonus pressie too!

Hope you’re feeling better today @Elenka_HM.

Meeting a fellow Welsh learner this morning to siarad Cymraeg - glad to see the sun’s shining cos we’re meeting outside!


----------



## Griffin.

21.00 eek... 
Morning all went to my appt on the peasent wagon yesterday cause I'm not allowed to drive at present and this rather odd man gets on the bus with no shoes on just socks {still trying to figure that one out myself} the clinic went as well as can be expected going In Friday morning thier going in through my mouth are going to take the two smashed teeth out and as I've said put a plate in to bring the two bits of my cheek back together I'll be in over the evening and if alls well go home the next day and then have six to eight weeks of healing. It's a bit of a bugger I was going camping in Patterdale next week that's  my whine for the morning. 
Heardle in 2 I'm slacking.... 
Have a great day all hope everyone who's   it feeling to bright gets better soon 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Lanny

07:23 BS 7.1  AND I woke up all bright eyed & bushy tailed bouncing to the bathroom & back, not really as it was an internal feeling, after call of nature & hands washed to test! I woke at 07:11 with sunshine on my face & it was a lovely way to wake up!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Stayed up as long as I could & made it to around 17:30 ish & after a wee trip to the girl’s room around 21:45 ish, which incidentally was also BS 7.1, had some food & went back to bed around 02:30 ish & I’m pretty happy to be back more or less to a normal day sleep wise: pills wise I’ll be back to normal lunchtime meds; Tresiba is still moving & today will be around 3pm & back to lunchtime for everything tomorrow!  I’ve dialled back tresiba to 84 since yesterday as my ears are cleared up now!

Just as well that I’m out from under the weather now as my usual 6 to 8 weeks liver function blood tests are on Friday 22nd April at 2pm AND got a text from the gastro team on Saturday before Easter about if I want to stay on the list: took me all weekend to get a reply back after my YES yesterday, after the Bank Holiday, to say I’ll get a text when there’s an appointment! 

I feel up to trying the conservatory out for a spot of reading but, if it’s too cold I’ll go back into the living room! I’m reading Game of Thrones at the moment A Storm of Swords & read through only Arya’s story arc so, fairly zipping past all the books: all the chapters in all the books only have the name of the characters’ viewpoint each is from so, bookmarking is ESSENTIAL; will get lost in a sea of the same character names otherwise! Arya is my favourite character from the TV show with the most interesting character arc & read hers first before I move onto the others.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.6 this morning.  No time to catch up.  Will do later


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning. 
And Wordle in 2 
Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here.
> 
> Oh dear @Michael12421 - I really wish you had a Libre, then you could spot those pesky lows of yours before they get too low...take care.


After reading of all the problems people on here have with Libre I am thankful that I don't have one.


----------



## Kaylz

Bexlee said:


> How about E45 cream they do an itch relief one too. I use it on my red dry skin. Usually works well. Can get in supermarkets. Hope he’s ok now he’s home.


Like me his skin doesn't like E45, I'm sensitive to a lot of things that are supposedly designed for people like me and since he developed his asthma his skin has become just as sensitive as mine    feel so sorry for him as I know exactly how it feels and yet again looks like it's going to be another warm day, anything he does use just comes off while he's working in all the gear so it must be awful to put up with all that time xx


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. Throat not quite as sore but zero voice. 
Expecting phone call from the GP at some point today about my potentially infected ear piercing. 

Other than that I did laundry yesterday as I had an awful temperature the night before so wanted the simple pleasure of fresh, clean sheets. 

Went to bed about 9ish and read for an hour or so (Richard Osmans’ The Man Who Died Twice as I finished Prisoner of Azkaban and wanted a break before going back to HP) before sleeping pretty much all the way through to 6:30 which is unheard of for me. 

Checked in on the folks already today and they’re still testing positive but feel absolutely fine. Dad said both positive lines are considerably fainter than they were yesterday so that’s good. 

Erm what else….? Oh @Lanny  I’ve got GoT to read after this book! I haven’t read anything he has written and was never a huge fantasy book fan but thought I’d give it a try. 

@eggyg  that sounds like a mighty fine way to celebrate a milestone birthday! And here’s to the next 50!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> After reading of all the problems people on here have with Libre I am thankful that I don't have one.


I think it’s about risk/reward. Yes it seems to be an imperfect bit of tech from what I read about it but the advantage of giving continuous monitoring and flagging up hypos has to outweigh the imperfections.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning. Throat not quite as sore but zero voice.
> Expecting phone call from the GP at some point today about my potentially infected ear piercing.
> 
> Other than that I did laundry yesterday as I had an awful temperature the night before so wanted the simple pleasure of fresh, clean sheets.
> 
> Went to bed about 9ish and read for an hour or so (Richard Osmans’ The Man Who Died Twice as I finished Prisoner of Azkaban and wanted a break before going back to HP) before sleeping pretty much all the way through to 6:30 which is unheard of for me.
> 
> Checked in on the folks already today and they’re still testing positive but feel absolutely fine. Dad said both positive lines are considerably fainter than they were yesterday so that’s good.
> 
> Erm what else….? Oh @Lanny  I’ve got GoT to read after this book! I haven’t read anything he has written and was never a huge fantasy book fan but thought I’d give it a try.
> 
> @eggyg  that sounds like a mighty fine way to celebrate a milestone birthday! And here’s to the next 50!


I got it quite a while ago & the first couple of books were done quite faithfully by the TV show but, by about 3 & got worse by 4 & 5 the books got bogged down in too much detail, fans said on reviews, on numerous smaller characters & the worse reviews said the TV show did it better than Martin!  I read the first book completely with no problems quite quickly & started the rest from Arya viewpoint to stop being bogged down although book 2 isn’t too bad but, definitely much faster by book 3: the much longer, with loads more characters, of 4 & 5 to come yet!

Martin concentrated on the screenplays for the TV from series 6 on & book 6 is STILL not finished yet with the date being delayed time & again; presently set for 2024?


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.9 today.

Not much else to report so far but it looks like it’s going to be a nice day so will make the most of it!

Have a good day


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning. Throat not quite as sore but zero voice.
> Expecting phone call from the GP at some point today about my potentially infected ear piercing.
> 
> Other than that I did laundry yesterday as I had an awful temperature the night before so wanted the simple pleasure of fresh, clean sheets.
> 
> Went to bed about 9ish and read for an hour or so (Richard Osmans’ The Man Who Died Twice as I finished Prisoner of Azkaban and wanted a break before going back to HP) before sleeping pretty much all the way through to 6:30 which is unheard of for me.
> 
> Checked in on the folks already today and they’re still testing positive but feel absolutely fine. Dad said both positive lines are considerably fainter than they were yesterday so that’s good.
> 
> Erm what else….? Oh @Lanny  I’ve got GoT to read after this book! I haven’t read anything he has written and was never a huge fantasy book fan but thought I’d give it a try.
> 
> @eggyg  that sounds like a mighty fine way to celebrate a milestone birthday! And here’s to the next 50!


Every birthday is a milestone birthday when you get to my age!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.9 for me. 

Been out in the garden sawing an old pergola up to fit in the car for a tip run. Normally knocks my BS down but not today. 10.2 aargh.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

didn’t test this morning, got my eye screening appointment this afternoon so that is something to look forward to.  Been in the 8’s the last few days.

Sorry to see a few have been struggling, D does like to throw us a curved ball from time to time.


----------



## Ian68

4.9 this morning, didn't want to get out of bed so was late for work.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> After reading of all the problems people on here have with Libre I am thankful that I don't have one.


Libre version 1 is fine, but I can see why you’re put off by version 2 - lots of people on here seem to be having problems with it. (Mind you, we only mention problems, don’t we? We don’t usually post when something’s working as it should). I haven’t been “up”graded yet!


----------



## freesia

We are away for a couple of days and the sun is shining, the beach is lovely and we have a fantastic view of the sea from our hotel room window. What could be better? We're in Tenby and have just had a 4 mile walk around Caldey Island, it was so peaceful. Here is a photo of the view from our room. I hope the sun is shining wherever you are!


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Libre version 1 is fine, but I can see why you’re put off by version 2 - lots of people on here seem to be having problems with it. (Mi


I had a problem with the last 2 but this one is fairly accurate. On the whole, despite some issues, i'd rather have the libre than be without it!


----------



## freesia

Oops sorry, clicked on wrong photo. That was the beach at Caldey Island. THIS is the view from our room, just as good though.


----------



## Bloden

I thought that was Tenby @freesia. I looooove sitting with a coffee and a cake (have you tried the cakes from Loafley in Tenby? ) overlooking South Beach. Long may the nice weather continue!


----------



## sg295

Whoopsie,

Just had dinner and libre is absolutely freaking out. Just keep getting a scanning error message asking me to scan again in 10 mins and the line keeps rising…looks like it’s approaching 15 already and only ate a few mins ago!

The joys


----------



## Bruce Stephens

sg295 said:


> Whoopsie,
> 
> Just had dinner and libre is absolutely freaking out. Just keep getting a scanning error message asking me to scan again in 10 mins and the line keeps rising…looks like it’s approaching 15 already and only ate a few mins ago!
> 
> The joys


If it's not reading then the rising line is surely just the algorithm guessing, so don't worry until you actually see some real readings!


----------



## sg295

Bruce Stephens said:


> If it's not reading then the rising line is surely just the algorithm guessing, so don't worry until you actually see some real readings!


Oh ok, thanks for clarifying!

Probably because I had dinner with a friend which was fairly carb heavy and probably just a big hit at once threw it off.

Hoping it won’t be as bad as it’s saying once it’s calmed down and starts reading


----------



## Bruce Stephens

sg295 said:


> Oh ok, thanks for clarifying!


I'm guessing really. But it seems logical, doesn't it? I guess it might be reading stuff and deciding it's not ready to quite reveal it but is willing to update the graph a bit (maybe from several minutes ago).

That would be logical: if it's always trying to give the prediction from a couple of minutes ago then sometimes it won't be willing to give that but might nevertheless update things earlier on the graph (which were predictions but now it has readings). In that case the graph continuing to rise would be a sign things are as bad as you fear so let's hope that's wrong!


sg295 said:


> Hoping it won’t be as bad as it’s saying once it’s calmed down and starts reading


I do find that sometimes happens: it shows me a reading of 15.7 (or 3.2) but after 15 or 20 minutes there's no sign of that on the graph.


----------



## Bexlee

sg295 said:


> Whoopsie,
> 
> Just had dinner and libre is absolutely freaking out. Just keep getting a scanning error message asking me to scan again in 10 mins and the line keeps rising…looks like it’s approaching 15 already and only ate a few mins ago!
> 
> The joys


I had a similar issue last week. Turned out the scanner was reading 10 units higher than finger prick. It literally went nuts on day 8/9 having been perfect for the previous 8/9 days. Random things sometimes.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.4 on this fine day. 

Up at the crack  as have an early haircut appointment and I have loads of last minute things to buy before our holiday next week. Birthday cards and presents, got four birthdays coming up, three whilst we’re away. Some bits and pieces of clothes, toiletries and food. Parcel to collect from PO, bird seed to buy and a shirt to take back to Marks that could fit every member of the forum in, it’s huge! But first a visit to youngest daughter before I even get to town, to pick up Easter eggs for her eldest sister’s children that she forgot to bring to our meal out on Easter Monday. I’ll then deliver them to eldest daughter at her workplace, which is where I’ll buy my bird seeds, along with two pair of leggings her sisters bought her for her birthday nearly three weeks ago and forgot to give her with her other presents on her birthday and on Easter Monday! How comes it’s all down to me?  Obviously I’m retired and don’t have a life! Looks like I’ll be out all day. Ah well, it’ll give Mr Eggy some peace to potter around the garden doing his pre holiday bits and pieces.

Have a great day. The forecast is splendid up here as yesterday was.


----------



## Lanny

06:17 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Finished all of Arya’s viewpoint chapters up to book 5 although there were chapters in books 4 & 5 NOT titled Arya but, managed to work out were from her viewpoint BECAUSE of watching the TV show!  Supposedly BECAUSE she was playing other characters during her training at The House of Black & White! There’s actually not that many of the HUGE books of nos 4 & 5 about her & quite a few non character titled chapters about numerous smaller characters not in the TV show at al! Things with Arya were pretty much left where they were at the end of season 5 of the show.

I checked up on the release date of book 6 The Winds of Winter & it’s supposed to be out in 2023 because Martin has decided it’s too long for one final book so, releasing THAT first before adding a book 7 to be titled A Dream of Spring! 

So, today I think I’ll try reading all of book 2 as that’s still more or less “zippy”, as in the reviews before things start slowing down in 3 & positively “bogged down” by 4 & 5?


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. A 6.6. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 8.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning another high wake up 8.6 today (to much pizza yesterday evening)

we’re still unsure what’s going on with buying the house, currently awaiting update from the seller (via estate agent) but the positive is its giving us plenty of time to sort out and get ready,

enjoying the warmer weather
and it’s a relief to not need the heating on.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lisa66

Morning all. A Covid coughing 11.4 for me, I thought I’d turned a little bit of a corner yesterday too…ah well .

House sales and purchases are so much more frustrating and time consuming than they need to be @goodybags  .I hope things go smoothly.

Sounds like you’ll need a holiday after today @eggyg 

Wishing everyone a lovely day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.4 here.

Phew! @eggyg I need a lie-down just from reading your post.   

I’m going to slap on the dummy Omnipod today. The webinar was extremely useful. Lots of parents on Zoom - I guess going tubeless makes sense if you’re an energetic 5-year-old tearaway. One person wanted to know if the Pod’d stay attached while playing rugby...watch this space (not!).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Need to jump out of bed and get moving, I’ve  got an appointment for boob squishing at 8.30. Luckily it’s just down the road, the Mammogram unit parks on our Dr's surgery car park. (The staff spaces, obviously, not the doctors'. Luckily there is a general car park just alongside).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 3.8, whoops!! Must have been from the fish and chips last night with lots of walking. Another lovely sunny day today. @Bloden, not tried the cakes yet but will try and find them. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.  

Dez


----------



## SueEK

Rotten 8 this morning. Hoping to go for a wander in our lovely Hove Park this morning with my son and grandson, at least Misty will get out of the car if my grandson is there, she thinks it’s her duty to look after him. Have tried to get her out this morning but failed!! Need to take a couple of bits of clothing back that I bought so may pick something else up. 
Have a good day all x


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. 
I’m ignoring the shakes for the rest of this week and then going on then again from Saturday I think. 
Why? Because I’ve got stuff in the freezer I quite fancy eating tbh!


----------



## rayray119

8.9


----------



## rebrascora

I've hit a rather difficult patch with my diabetes this week after having a really easy ride for a couple of weeks. I spent most of yesterday between 8 and 12 and the number and amount of corrections I stuck in was nobody's business. Upped my basal last night and had 2 units of Fiasp when I got into bed on 9.3 (which was stacked on top of another 1.5 and 2 unit correction within a 2 hour period) but still went up instead of down and remained in the 10s all night waking on 10.5, so I injected another 3 units of Fiasp and an extra 2 units of Levemir when I woke up 1.5 hours ago and still only 9.6 so not making much headway. Certainly won't be having any breakfast until I am down to 5. Something is clearly amiss. I feel rubbish but then I always do when my levels are high!

I had a really nasty hypo the evening before last when I rage bolused stacked corrections because nothing was working and I had been up at 15 for 4 hours. I plummeted suddenly and very dramatically (after spending an hour chopping logs) causing me to vomit and be very close to passing out (thankfully after I had taken hypo treatment). It only took 2 JBs to treat it though and I didn't go lower that 3.3 so I wasn't desperately overdosed but I almost never hit 15, so to be there for hours and then crash must have been a huge shock to my system. Oddly after that I spent the night with a very steady line in the 6s like being ill with that hypo had cleared my system.... but it didn't last.  

My basal needs have been static for a few weeks which has been lovely but I clearly need an increase for some reason now. Firefighting my levels with Fiasp just doesn't work well for me once levels get above 10 so I need to get my Levemir doses right. 

Moving to a different subject, Wordle was a bit of a toughy this morning. Got there in 5 but was beginning to think I would dip out again.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh.... and Happy Birthday @Pattidevans Hope you have a really lovely day ahead. X


----------



## Ian68

6.1 this morning, I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Griffin.

morning gang its a whopping 18.3 
not the best but its to be expected this bloomin oramorph is like 90% sugar its super sweet and sickly i don't have sugar in anything and im struggling with the taste and the side effects of it too I'm either a drooling napping mess or i feel like I've had 10 red bulls and i cant sit still its a bit of a pain  i keep needing to sneeze( its hay fever season)
so that's super painful to try and deal with too still tho mustn't grumble could be worse etc etc etc 
im taking today off going to nap; read and  pack a bag for tomorrows little jaunt to the hospital it drove me mad last weekend not having my stuff with me i wont be without my book and my headphones this time that's for sure. 
have a great day all
keep smiling 
griff


----------



## Ian68

GRIFFINLONEWALKER said:


> read and pack a bag for tomorrows little jaunt to the hospital


Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Michael12421

@Pattidevans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Pattidevans Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Griffin.

@Pattidevans 
Happy birthday hope its a good one!


----------



## freesia

Happy Birthday @Pattidevans, have a lovely day.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 21.8

Feeling a little bit fragile this morning. Got a rubbish hangover, only wish it was from a boozy fun night and not a migraine one .
I fully plan on going back for a nap once tesco has been.

Need to go see my great nephew later, it was his b'day yesterday and he's at his dad's tonight (my nephew) so will go give him his prezzie. Poor munchkin came out in chicken pox yesterday too.

Have a wonderful birthday @Pattidevans
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope tomorrow goes okay for you, what book are you taking?
@rebrascora hope you settle down again soon

will play catch up later, screen is hurting my eyes x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.2 for me.

Went up to collect my prescription only to find no sensors included - review required. Grrrr  luckily I've just started a new one today and I've got one left after that. Can't be bothered trying to get through to the surgery this morning.

On a positive note the first reading from the new sensor was 5.2 and a finger test was 5.1. Wouldn't it be nice if that continued.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## janw

5.5 from my reading at home - yes, I am home now! Woo hoo!
It will be interesting to see if my readings will stay pretty much in the 5's now I am home.
I'm kind of wondering if I should try and follow my recent hospital diet with a few lower carb options in place, but maintaining the high fat element.
The meals were rather nice (and felt naughty - like with a dumpling or a hot sticky pudding ... ) but they did feel like "old days" food, but the lower BGs have intrigued me. I was mindful to eat minimum potato and rice.
Yesterday I had rice crispies for breakfast (milk no sugar), followed by a hot drink. My BG went from 5.1 to 5.3 - the highest it has been is 6.1 - this is something I would like to maintain.
Of course I have had meds stopped, altered, changed, restarted on lower doses etc etc and that must play its part too. I have yet to weigh myself - I do not think I will have a nice surprise!!! lol Ah, not as bad as I thought, I have gained about one pound, maybe a tad over, that I can live with!
Anyway, I am now to be an outpatient at two units so await appointments for both. One is in regards to a possible wayward gland, or whatever, in my neck - of which there are 4 - it could mean removal of said "glandy thing" as day surgery - I am on a weekly very high dose of meds for that right now for 6 weeks to try and sort out the high calcium stuff. The other is in regards to a small nodule on my lung - though this is a small "spot", under 5mm - I do wonder if this is new or if they have not realised I've had a small "spot" since I was 4, as a result of contracting TB .... time will tell! BTW the CT scans, with injected dye, showed no sign of cancer in lungs or stomach etc
I am happy, although surprised, that my diabetes has remained so very well behaved through all of this. I still haven't got a request to book to see my DN yet, nor for my annual COPD review, but they can wait with all else happening. I will need to have a review with my GP regarding the new and altered meds, as per hospital instructions, and that will be my priority right now.
Have a good Thursday


----------



## Griffin.

gll said:


> Morning everyone. 21.8
> 
> Feeling a little bit fragile this morning. Got a rubbish hangover, only wish it was from a boozy fun night and not a migraine one .
> I fully plan on going back for a nap once tesco has been.
> 
> Need to go see my great nephew later, it was his b'day yesterday and he's at his dad's tonight (my nephew) so will go give him his prezzie. Poor munchkin came out in chicken pox yesterday too.
> 
> Have a wonderful birthday @Pattidevans
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope tomorrow goes okay for you, what book are you taking?
> @rebrascora hope you settle down again soon
> 
> will play catch up later, screen is hurting my eyes x


I'm currently rereading the dwarves series by markus heitz I'm on book three and it's a weighty tome that's for sure I tend to read three books at a time so I have that a book on celtic mythology and a book on viking history to decide on no doubt ill settle for the dwarves book cause Ive only just started to read it  glad your home @janw theres nowt better than your own bed and being able to make a brew when you fancy one..


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

Only just found time to get on, been catchig up on work after being off since last Thursday.  &.3 this morning and struggling to get back on the wagon since Easter.  Almost everything has gone now, so plan is to regroup and start again tomorrow.

@rebrascora - sorry to hear you are struggling with your numbers being high, then crashing.

@Pattidevans - Happy birthday.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was another 7.8 for me today 

Bruce only has 1 more day of being wrapped up in possibly scorching weather to go before he gets the weekend off to hopefully recover a bit, (another improvement on the OCD front coming) he's supposed to be staying on Saturday night but now not sure he'll want to



gll said:


> Poor munchkin came out in chicken pox yesterday too.


Hope he feels better soon, Bruce's youngest niece had them a few weeks ago, at his youngest nephews christening the big sister of the lad being christened starting scratching and developing spots on the day so chicken pox was the suspect, out of a house full of people I was looked at like some oddity as I've never had them (despite my mum trying while I was a child)

@Pattidevans Happy Birthday, I hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! BG was 5'8 this morning.
I'm writing from the train to London, again. Was a last minute plan, this time with a friend, to spend my 2 days off. We just decided it yesterday.

I remember when I was diagnosed, one of the reasons I was sad was I felt I couldn't travel as much or do stuff spontaneously. Yesterday I just thought for a second "ah, I have to take my diabetes kit", checked I had some carby snacks to carry with me, and that was it. Sure, I'm not leaving the country and don't need extra supplies for 2 days out, but it feels good being free to leave like that.

Edit to add: that said, diabetes stuff is now the absolute priority in my packing list. I am afraid any day now I will forget bringing the usual basics as an ID or clean underwear


----------



## Pattidevans

Just want to say thank you for all the birthday wishes. Having a wonderful day with my bestest friend who shares a birthday with me today.  D is all over the place and I do not care!  Sorry not caught up yet with all the other messages on here.  The internet connection in the hotel is terrible and I have had little down time. talk soon!


----------



## SueEK

Happy birthday @Pattidevans - I just made it in time
@janw glad to hear you are home, take things easy 
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 6.3 for me.

Up early today as;
1. I was hot
2. I was hungry
3. Mr Eggy was snoring! 
Plus it’s Zara day today and it’ll be the only time I sit down in peace until about 7pm! She leaves at 5.30, tidy up the mess,  make the tea…and relax! I’m only joking, she’s a joy and we’ll miss her the next three Fridays whilst we’re away. We’ll have to FaceTime her so she doesn’t forget us. Although she may be traumatised looking up the nostrils of two old people! We haven’t quite the hang of it yet! 

Have a fab Friday folks.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.9 today 

still haven’t had anything through from DVLA regarding driving license renewal (3yr medical runs out in 6 weeks time) but as others have reported they are probably in a mess down in Swansea.

Happy Friday  everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## Lanny

06:47 BS 8.2

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Griffin.

No reading this morning. 
I'm on the way to the clinic for my op no fuss no mess no worries im going to Ask for botox and lip fillers seeing as their going to be in there fiddling about anyway. Perhaps I'll ask for some fangs. 
I'll see you all on the other side of the enforced nap 
Stay safe keep smiling gang


----------



## harbottle

My Libre was showing me a 4.9 this morning (And a similar reading when I got up at around 3am). I didn‘t finger prick as I find this sensor is generally pretty close to finger pricking,


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.6 here.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and 7.7 today.  Have one grandson today and have to take him and Misty down to the caravan to do a changeover, a solid two and a half hours cleaning but needs must.  Hoping to see my friend this evening.  
@goodybags my hubby had the same thing but thankfully it came through in time.
Have a good day all x


----------



## SueEK

Oh PS hospital rang yesterday and I’m booked in for my final op on 28 June, hurray!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Well, Libre reader and finger prick said 3.7 but LibreLink on phone said 5.2, woop woop, haven’t seen one of them in a while.

That’s the spirit @Elenka_HM - have a great time in London!

Hope it all goes smoothly today @GRIFFINLONEWALKER.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a night in the 12s when i was too tired to deal with it, i've woken to a 6.4. Off home today and back to normality. Its been beautiful down here in Tenby. Congrats @Bloden on the HS. Good luck today @GRIFFINLONEWALKER. Have a good day everyone


----------



## freesia

Ps good news on the op date @SueEK


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.2 today….you would think the exercise of coughing through the night would bring that down. 

Hope all goes well for you today @GRIFFINLONEWALKER and well done on the 5.2 @Bloden 

Have a lovely Friday everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Congrats on your HS @Bloden x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Bloden on the HS. 

5.5 for me today.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Still looking like my Fiasp has turned to water! I woke up at 4.15am restless and having a bad dream on 7.9. Jabbed a unit because I really don't sleep well unless my levels are lower. Woke up at 7.30am on 7.7 so that did a fat lot of good! Injected 5.5 units of Fiasp plus my increased Levemir dose (despite a good brisk walk yesterday) and 75 mins later I am still waiting to eat my breakfast.... It is still 7.3 at the moment, so a small decline but it is being really lazy and that is a big chunk of bolus insulin for me..... I was being overly generous or so I thought.  I hate these spells where I need so much more insulin and it takes forever to work. (scowling face emoji). I get tempted to rage bolus! If I eat above 5s my levels will go above 10 and I will be fighting high levels all day so my bowl of yoghurt will just have to sit here and wait. Guess I need to go out and chop some more logs.... that certainly did it the other day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning for me. 

And feeling quite a bit better at last!


----------



## gll

Morning peeps. 23.6

Doggo that we have been looking after for a few months is going home today. I'd be all sad and mopey but we will be getting him back when my nephew goes to work so best of both worlds, he doesn't wake me up during the night and I still get my snuggles from him 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I'm now 8.1 (finger prick 8.7) an hour and a half later. I have checked the pen and definitely jabbed 5.5 units of Fiasp. I'm getting really impatient now! Grr!


----------



## Leadinglights

Other half mega pissed off as he has for the second time had his appointment for 4th Covid jab cancelled at Boots. It goes without saying there are no appointments with the GP available, he had been checking everyday fearing the Boots one might get cancelled. So thinking 'what do we do now'?
The weather is definitely a bit more gloomy and chilly this morning so a soup day for lunch, celery, leek and pea.


----------



## Ian68

Morning its a 5.6 for me, just off for a blood test its TSH & T4 levels this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Miracle of miracles, rang the surgery re my libre sensors and it took all of five minutes to get them ordered although I do still have to book a pharmacist review. The earliest appointment being June which aren't available to book yet. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

What do they say..... "Patience is a virtue"! 
2 and 3/4 hours later and at last I am down to 5.5 and can eat breakfast! Lets just hope there is still some life left in that 5.5 units of Fiasp to deal with it! I have my doubts! So much for it being a very quick acting insulin!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.5 after a bad day of eating, have fallen off the wagon big time, but trying to clamber back on it today.

@Bloden - congratulations on your HS
@SueEK - pleased you have your appointment through for your final op
@rebrascora - sorry to hear you are still struggling
@ColinUK - glad to hear you are starting to feel better
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER - hope everything goes well today

Hope everyone has a pleasant day.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 for me today.

Not much planned for today but super excited for my friends birthday tomorrow! 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report it all ended well. I held my nerve and breakfast topped out at 8.3 and then slowly drifted down to 5 by mid afternoon, so I have now enjoyed a nice plate of salad with cheese coleslaw and balsamic, insulin free. 

I have also just discovered that the strategy that I use for managing my diabetes has actually been documented and promoted by an American doctor who is Type 1 diabetic and is called "Sugar Surfing" Really interesting to watch his presentation and see it all described in detail as to the thought processes and actions. I feel so much better about stacking insulin doses now that there is a proper name for it.... even if I have forgotten what he called it .
I don't like the name "Sugar Surfing" though. Using sugar in conjunction with diabetes is just too much of a red herring. "Glucose Skiing" would be better in my opinion, then I can imagine floating down mountain sides of waist deep powder as my levels drop or taking a cable car back up from the valley floor when I need to. It makes my game with my Libre even more rewarding! Maybe someone will invest some graphics which you can import onto Libre Link to customize your experience like that.... 

Really surprised I haven't heard mention of "Sugar Surfing" on the forum before. May have to start a new thread to see if anyone else does it..... or perhaps use the search facility first.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

It was an 11.0 for me this morning

I'm not feeling the best with the heat the last  week, I get grumpy and lose energy

@rebrascora sugar surfing has been mentioned, I'm not sure if anyone ever went into detail but I have seen it referred to xx


----------



## rayray119

it was 8.3 for me this morning


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Delighted to report it all ended well. I held my nerve and breakfast topped out at 8.3 and then slowly drifted down to 5 by mid afternoon, so I have now enjoyed a nice plate of salad with cheese coleslaw and balsamic, insulin free.
> 
> I have also just discovered that the strategy that I use for managing my diabetes has actually been documented and promoted by an American doctor who is Type 1 diabetic and is called "Sugar Surfing" Really interesting to watch his presentation and see it all described in detail as to the thought processes and actions. I feel so much better about stacking insulin doses now that there is a proper name for it.... even if I have forgotten what he called it .
> I don't like the name "Sugar Surfing" though. Using sugar in conjunction with diabetes is just too much of a red herring. "Glucose Skiing" would be better in my opinion, then I can imagine floating down mountain sides of waist deep powder as my levels drop or taking a cable car back up from the valley floor when I need to. It makes my game with my Libre even more rewarding! Maybe someone will invest some graphics which you can import onto Libre Link to customize your experience like that....
> 
> Really surprised I haven't heard mention of "Sugar Surfing" on the forum before. May have to start a new thread to see if anyone else does it..... or perhaps use the search facility first.


I've definitely heard of it, and probably from this forum. If you stick it into the search box, several results pop up, including a recommendation for the book.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-are-your-best-diabetes-investments.89567/#post-1012377


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks @Kaylz and @Robin 
Yes I did a search but there was very limited discussion of it as a management strategy, just a couple of brief references by @Bruce Stephens. 
I wonder if it is something which may become more popular with better access to CGM via the new NICE guidelines here in the UK. Having said that, if I hadn't devised the principles of it myself through experience, I think I might have struggled to see the logic and benefit of it, but watching the webinar it put into words all the things that I do to manage my levels rather than following the standard carb counting principles. 
I just find it much more flexible and less mentally demanding than the standard approach and it gives me very good results most of the time and most importantly I feel that it empowers me and enables me to feel more in control.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Still looking like my Fiasp has turned to water! I woke up at 4.15am restless and having a bad dream on 7.9. Jabbed a unit because I really don't sleep well unless my levels are lower. Woke up at 7.30am on 7.7 so that did a fat lot of good! Injected 5.5 units of Fiasp plus my increased Levemir dose (despite a good brisk walk yesterday) and 75 mins later I am still waiting to eat my breakfast.... It is still 7.3 at the moment, so a small decline but it is being really lazy and that is a big chunk of bolus insulin for me..... I was being overly generous or so I thought.  I hate these spells where I need so much more insulin and it takes forever to work. (scowling face emoji). I get tempted to rage bolus! If I eat above 5s my levels will go above 10 and I will be fighting high levels all day so my bowl of yoghurt will just have to sit here and wait. Guess I need to go out and chop some more logs.... that certainly did it the other day.


I seem to be the opposite of you at the minute Barbara. I’m struggling to keep my numbers up. I’m sitting here now recovering from yet another late afternoon hypo. Caught it early at 4 ( that’s BGs not the time)  only checked as I felt dizzy all of a sudden and got a headache straight away. Treated and going up slowly ( my tea is nearly ready and didn’t want to eat too much) but now I feel sickly as I always do. I really need to get it sorted before I go away next week as we’ll be walking miles. I’m thinking I’m just going to reduce my bolus for every meal and chance being high for two weeks. It’s c**p isn’t it when you just can’t fathom it. Hope things improve soon for you. X


----------



## Ian68

eggyg said:


> I seem to be the opposite of you at the minute Barbara. I’m struggling to keep my numbers up. I’m sitting here now recovering from yet another late afternoon hypo. Caught it early at 4 ( that’s BGs not the time)  only checked as I felt dizzy all of a sudden and got a headache straight away. Treated and going up slowly ( my tea is nearly ready and didn’t want to eat too much) but now I feel sickly as I always do. I really need to get it sorted before I go away next week as we’ll be walking miles. I’m thinking I’m just going to reduce my bolus for every meal and chance being high for two weeks. It’s c**p isn’t it when you just can’t fathom it. Hope things improve soon for you. X


I reckon it’s a Friday afternoon thing  I was between 5.2 and 7.1 all day then I checked before driving home and I was 4.2 So had 2 JB and half a banana and was 9.3 and rising when I got home.


----------



## sg295

Ian68 said:


> I reckon it’s a Friday afternoon thing  I was between 5.2 and 7.1 all day then I checked before driving home and I was 4.2 So had 2 JB and half a banana and was 9.3 and rising when I got home.


I also felt weird earlier, checked and was 4.1.

Was meant to be driving so had 2 or 3 dextros, next thing I knew it was an arrow pointing straight up saying 8.5


----------



## eggyg

@Ian68 and @sg295 I had a two finger KitKat ( 15 grms carb) as my meal was nearly ready so didn’t want JBs as they send me into the stratosphere. But I rose from 4 to 7.8 arrow going up vertically in 15 minutes! Then I didn’t know what to bolus for my tea. I’ve just guesstimated. Goodness knows what I’ll be like at bedtime. It’s all just guesswork at the minute. I’m blaming the warmer weather, more walking done this week than usual, I’m wearing a striped tee shirt and there’s a Y in the day!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> a two finger KitKat


That’s one way of telling your low to ffff off! 

How about “stack-boarding” @rebrascora? I read about sugar surfing a few years ago, even thought of buying the book, but decided it wasn’t for me. Happy bolus-surfing!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all its a 25.1{on iv insulin} from me 
Not feeling to bright  today I'm more swollen than I was before I now look like a cartoon character from the beano comics or something. Op went well I was in and out in two hours spent the whole day yesterday napping and getting pain meds pumped into me  no botox implants or fangs and I wasn't given any superpowers either! I was how ever given 12 stiches in my gum and cheek inside my mouth so it feels like I've got a whole bunch of loose string in there. Soft foods for at least 3 weeks no sleeping laying down for 4 have to come. Back and see the surgeon in 2 hope my b. S drops soon I feel like I've been on the booze and eaten all the carbs been told its All systems go for getting out of here at some point today. Fingers toes and everything else crossed... 
Have a great Saturday gang 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very aesthetically pleasing 5.5 today. I love fives. Our first house was number 55 and our present home is number 5. 

After yesterday’s low day, I reduced my evening Levemir by another half unit and this morning’s by another half unit. Fingers crossed it works. I’m sick of eating! That is something I never, ever thought I would ever say or even write down. Only problem is, today I’m not running around after a thirteen month old from 8.30am to 5.30pm and I won’t be pushing a buggy for almost five miles like I did yesterday! I will be busy, it’s batch cooking, ironing  and stripping bed and washing day. Not necessarily in that order! 

Hope you all have as good a day as you can.
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER hope you get out of hospital today and make a swift recovery.


----------



## Lanny

07:10 BS 10.2 Oops!  Obviously under bolused for dinner  before bed then! Correction with breakfast & resume!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had a lovely day in the sun, briefly as it was windy, & sat in the conservatory with my sister & BIL who rang this time & I heard the doorbell, sans underwater feeling ears, while we chatted as she played her piano! 

Oops!  That was actually Thursday as I was off to the health centre for my liver function blood tests yesterday! Oh dear! I’m getting my days mixed up: not a good sign; HOW my once mighty fortress of my memory has fallen now I’m in my 50’s!

It’s another super bright day & I’m continuing to read, more slowly the GOT books, no. 2 at the moment A Clash of Swords, & see how far I get?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all from very dull Somerset!

9.7 this morning.  Last night’s Scampi and chips methinks, though I only ate about 2 chips, but I had bolussed for them, so I had 1 scoop of salted caramel ice cream.  Never mind, on our way home today via a shopping spree at Clark’s village.  Hopefully I can get back to normal then!

@GRIFFINLONEWALKER sounds painful, hope you get out of hospital today.  HUGS.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Went to watch daughter having a show jumping lesson yesterday (she likes me to film it so she can go over it afterwards) and there was a keen East wind, I was frozen, even with a fleece and waterproof. I did see the first swallow of the summer sitting on a telephone wire wondering if it had made a mistake.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Sending a whole ton of positive vibes your way @GRIFFINLONEWALKER - get well soon!


----------



## SueEK

6.7 today after an exhausting day yesterday. Took me over 3 hours to clean the van simply because I kept being stopped by my grandson who can talk the back legs off a donkey. He’s very funny but definitely the Duracell bunny.  Got back at 3.30 and we chatted for another couple of hours before mum came to get him, I happily waved him off lol.  Not sure what’s happening today.
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER ouch that all sounds painful but hope you manage to get home today and heal quickly x
@Robin just had to have another look at your horse on your avatar - what a beauty x
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## sg295

Morning all,


Omg I’ve done it…*drum roll please*….5.2!

Off to Exeter today for the inflatable 5k! Super excited for this!
Also will be repping by wearing my Diabetes UK t shirt!

Have a good day


----------



## SueEK

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> Omg I’ve done it…*drum roll please*….5.2!
> 
> Off to Exeter today for the inflatable 5k! Super excited for this!
> Also will be repping by wearing my Diabetes UK t shirt!
> 
> Have a good day


Many congrats on your HS and hope all goes well today x


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> @Robin just had to have another look at your horse on your avatar - what a beauty x


Amazing how he shows his best side when the cameraman is rustling a bag of treats! (He was given one afterwards for being a good boy). He belongs to the riding school, and is a bit old and arthritic, he's a retired hunter, but he was given to the school so he could enjoy a bit of light work and some company in his old age.


----------



## sg295

SueEK said:


> Many congrats on your HS and hope all goes well today x


Thank you!


----------



## Ian68

A nice lay in and 6.2


----------



## ColinUK

@sg295 Congrats!!!

6.5 pour moi cette matin. 

Quiet day planned today but will get back on The World’s Most Uncomfortable Exercise Bike (TM) for as much as I can stand whilst watching telly later I’m sure.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And congrats to @sg295 on sharing the HS step with me today.
Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Went to watch daughter having a show jumping lesson yesterday (she likes me to film it so she can go over it afterwards) and there was a keen East wind, I was frozen, even with a fleece and waterproof. I did see the first swallow of the summer sitting on a telephone wire wondering if it had made a mistake.


We saw our first swallow on Thursday. A week earlier than usual.  They nest in the archway that separates our little terrace. It’s a lovely feeling seeing the first to arrive and start rebuilding their homes.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.something earlier

Been on the phone with Bruce for the last half hour, he spent most of it singing  xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning, 5.9 for me. Back home and off to do food shopping in a bit.

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @sg295 on your HS. @sg295 have a great time today. Exeter is a lovely city if you get chance to have a look around.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you are planning.


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> Good morning, 5.9 for me. Back home and off to do food shopping in a bit.
> 
> Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @sg295 on your HS. @sg295 have a great time today. Exeter is a lovely city if you get chance to have a look around.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, whatever you are planning.


Thank you @freesia 

Yes Exeter is very nice! Not sure if we’ll get much of a chance for a look around as we also have to get back in time for a meal but I’m sure I’ll go there again soon for a shopping spree and look around


----------



## rebrascora

A very respectable looking 5.4 for me this morning which totally belies my night almost entirely in the red . I went through 4 JBs one at a time trying to nudge it up without sending it into orbit, as happened yesterday early evening when I suddenly found myself up at 16.1. I had been steady in the 5s and 6s most of the afternoon and the only thing I ate was a plate of salad followed by a little roast lamb in gravy with 8 of Ian's left over French fries which I shot myself a generous 3 units for and then went out to work with the horses so fully expected to go low if anything. I was totally gobsmacked to find I was in the mid teens! Double checked with a finger prick and it appears this Libre sensor is unbelievably accurate, even at high levels. I haven't been up to 16s since my early days of diagnosis! I really have no idea what is going on with my body at the moment but it isn't playing by the rules and I am not enjoying the unpredictability of it. I only took my eye off my Libre for an hour and a half!

@Robin It was a glorious day here yesterday but a north easterly wind blew up early evening and we were absolutely perished driving the horses round the block, so I can sympathize. Don't think I have been that cold all winter!

Anyway, many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @sg295 on your achievement this morning and good luck to Sophie at the "inflatable 5k" ..... whatever that is??


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Amazing how he shows his best side when the cameraman is rustling a bag of treats! (He was given one afterwards for being a good boy). He belongs to the riding school, and is a bit old and arthritic, he's a retired hunter, but he was given to the school so he could enjoy a bit of light work and some company in his old age.


Just so beautiful, horses are so majestic but I am nervous of them due to falling off one and knocking myself out and then another took off with me on it and I couldn’t control it, needless to say I gave up horse riding after that. My husband had a livery and loves horses, his first job was as a stable boy and I have some beautiful photos of him exercising the horses from one of the trainers he worked for who won the Grand National.  Me I just stand back now and admire them from afar lol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6,4 this morning so I am pleased with that, managed to grab the wagon as it passed and cling on by my finger tips, so hoping today I can climb right back on.  Last Saturday for me, just collect something from a shop to take to my mum, oldest granddaughter is coming for a couple of hours but she is no trouble and maybe do an exercise class from the app I haven’t used in months.

@sg295 and @MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on your HS.
@sg295 - enjoy your inflatable 5k.
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER - hope you get home soon, sounds very painful.
@rebrascora - sorry to read you are still having struggles, hugs to you.

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday.


----------



## rayray119

8.9 for me this morning.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> A very respectable looking 5.4 for me this morning which totally belies my night almost entirely in the red . I went through 4 JBs one at a time trying to nudge it up without sending it into orbit, as happened yesterday early evening when I suddenly found myself up at 16.1. I had been steady in the 5s and 6s most of the afternoon and the only thing I ate was a plate of salad followed by a little roast lamb in gravy with 8 of Ian's left over French fries which I shot myself a generous 3 units for and then went out to work with the horses so fully expected to go low if anything. I was totally gobsmacked to find I was in the mid teens! Double checked with a finger prick and it appears this Libre sensor is unbelievably accurate, even at high levels. I haven't been up to 16s since my early days of diagnosis! I really have no idea what is going on with my body at the moment but it isn't playing by the rules and I am not enjoying the unpredictability of it. I only took my eye off my Libre for an hour and a half!
> 
> @Robin It was a glorious day here yesterday but a north easterly wind blew up early evening and we were absolutely perished driving the horses round the block, so I can sympathize. Don't think I have been that cold all winter!
> 
> Anyway, many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @sg295 on your achievement this morning and good luck to Sophie at the "inflatable 5k" ..... whatever that is??


Thank you Barbara @rebrascora 

Basically a 5k long route with a load of inflatable obstacles along the way, should be fun!


----------



## sg295

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 6,4 this morning so I am pleased with that, managed to grab the wagon as it passed and cling on by my finger tips, so hoping today I can climb right back on.  Last Saturday for me, just collect something from a shop to take to my mum, oldest granddaughter is coming for a couple of hours but she is no trouble and maybe do an exercise class from the app I haven’t used in months.
> 
> @sg295 and @MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on your HS.
> @sg295 - enjoy your inflatable 5k.
> @GRIFFINLONEWALKER - hope you get home soon, sounds very painful.
> @rebrascora - sorry to read you are still having struggles, hugs to you.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday.


Thank you @Grannylorraine will do!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7 

The new Libre sensor has been a red line all night after it read 3.1 and a finger prick 4.3 which was accurate but when it read 3.6 and a finger prick 7.4 I started questioning it.Then this morning it read 4.2 and a finger prick read 4.7. So I don’t know what to do about this Libre


----------



## rayray119

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 4.7
> 
> The new Libre sensor has been a red line all night after it read 3.1 and a finger prick 4.3 which was accurate but when it read 3.6 and a finger prick 7.4 I started questioning it.Then this morning it read 4.2 and a finger prick read 4.7. So I don’t know what to do about this Libre


We're you lying on sensor?  But that's one of the issues I found it would really acute one(when they actually were working) minute and then letter on be way off so was never sure when to trust it.


----------



## Lily123

rayray119 said:


> We're you lying on sensor?  But that's one of the issues I found it would really acute one(when they actually were working) minute and then letter on be way off so was never sure when to trust it.


I don’t think it was, Libre would be showing a brief drop into the red if it was a compression low before coming back up and it was entirely in the red all night


----------



## RirisR

good morning 7.2 today -


----------



## khskel

Morning all and somehow it was a 5.1 for me despite a 12.1 with an upward arrow. No correction and when it came back to earth a nice flat line.

Just received a couple of mixes from the studio so will be listening to those. Next step will be to work out how the hell to play it all live.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Griffin.

Been given my marching orders from the quack just waiting on the pharmacy to drop my meds to the ward and Im free to go thanks for all the well wishes gang I'd stick a pic up but even I'm to freaked out to look at it for too long its painful but it's manageable can't wait to go get a brew and chill out with the pup she's been with the walker since Thursday night I really do miss that fluffy little ball of energy when's she's not about planning on watching some naff on the telly and not much else although that's taking some mental prep I'm not one to sit still for very long at all always something to do!


----------



## rayray119

Lily123 said:


> I don’t think it was, Libre would be showing a brief drop into the red if it was a compression low before coming back up and it was entirely in the red all night


That's true. I lost trust in in them completely but that was mainly due to how often they failed.


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Thank you Barbara @rebrascora
> 
> Basically a 5k long route with a load of inflatable obstacles along the way, should be fun!


Sounds like it should be great fun. I sort of had visions of you having to "Zorb" 5K which sounded like it might be a lot of hard work.... but probably fun too.


----------



## Griffin.

Home sweet home 
Doggos on her way home  carer is here making a fuss trying to not be a grumpy grump head who super grumpy with a really grumpy side of grump.. I'm not a good patient I hate being fussed over I'm very much a get up and go do it myself sort of creature.. 
Oh well should just accept this is the way for a bit may even go quicker if I don't fight it.....


----------



## gll

super late posting
Waking was 22.1. Just tested a bit early for pre dinner as I felt rubbish - currently sitting at 29.something. Honestly expected to be lower and was having a crash making me feel off. Didn't drink as much as usual this afternoon as I was out. Maybe all the drinking is doing more flushing out of glucose than I thought it was?

Been visiting family today. Wee great nephew is so covered in chicken pox now you could play dot to dot on him.

Gratz on the HS @sg295 @MeeTooTeeTwo
@GRIFFINLONEWALKER so glad it is all done and you are home. Please take it easy and let your body do its healing thing


----------



## Lisa66

Sneaking in late at the back, reporting a 10.2 this morning. Overslept so it had crept up a bit from my usual waking time…ah well, not too concerned as I think it’s still relative to Covid. 

Seem to have spent the day faffing , it’s something I seem to be rather too good at, at the moment….am surprising pooped. I’m determined to have a more productive day tomorrow.

I hope you enjoyed the inflatable run @sg295 …I did one of these 5 years ago…it was a lot of fun 

Hope everyone has had a nice day.


----------



## rayray119

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> Omg I’ve done it…*drum roll please*….5.2!
> 
> Off to Exeter today for the inflatable 5k! Super excited for this!
> Also will be repping by wearing my Diabetes UK t shirt!
> 
> Have a good day


I was suppose to work one of these but had to cancel it because it was just as got out of hostpal at dingoused.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good evening people! Using the train ride to catch up, as usual. Was 7'9 this morning. 

I had good fun in London with my friend. I showed her a few places I visited last month, and we went for a night out in Soho, something that I wanted to do but didn't fancy going on my own. I went for the first time to an (gay) girls only bar, the venue itself it's too small and has no windows, but people and music were great! Later we learned the G-A-Y bar (that's the actual name) in the same street is probably a better option, but I'm happy with the experience. 

Today a friend of my friend joined us, and she has lived near London for years. She took us to Primrose hill, which is beautiful. Like in my last visit, I'm going home with ideas for another time. It's great knowing it's only a few hours away so I can keep doing little trips and don't feel the need to rush and visit everything in a weekend. I'm tempted now every time I get 2 consecutive days off, but my bank account wouldn't appreciate it 

Well, last little splurge of the week: a peppermint tea in the train. Those trains from London remind me of a plane with their drinks and snacks cart. I'm a small town girl lol.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Forgot to post this picture, is a bit silly but I'm keeping the wristband for now


----------



## Griffin.

the  thief the wife and the canoe anyone seen it ?
thoughts ?ive just watched the last one and im amused and shocked at it all i wonder of anyone remembers it  i do it was all oer our local news at the time my neck of the woods too well 50 miles doon the road like a canny walk on a windy day as my gran used to say . bs is at 19.1 but steady as shes goes yeah ill try the whole rest thing for a few days im aching in odd places at the mo so really do need to tek it eeezey so hard wi ocd tho  i keep goin off into musical crates of lovely little bits of golden ear nuggets and i cant lay down on my carpet and enjoy them to their utmost and then i have to go sit back down again its not the same at all 
first world problems eh have good night all 
keep smiling 
griff


----------



## Kaylz

Well Bruce came up just before 3 and he's been singing on and off since then! Will be fun trying to sleep if he's still in that mood  got my new duvet on the bed although doubt I'll need any of it, still warm here and Bruce is like an oven xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 20.7
How did I manage to get to this impressive number I hear you ask...well it involved about 4L of juice and an alarming amount of peeing (not by choice) and not a whole lot of sleep. 

*edit - juice was sugar free diluting juice and not fruit juice and "impressive number" was in ref to sitting at 28/29 at bedtime and getting down by so much 

Anyway todays plan is to make a good set of notes and talking points for this DSN appointment tomorrow. (will update my own thread about that, looking for input there)

have a wonderful day today everyone <3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Bloden

Hello hello.  6.4 here.

Well, it’s time for Gwennie’s quarterly haircut n pig’s ear (she gets a going over with the clippers, which she hates, then a dried pig’s ear to cheer her up after her ordeal ). Other than that, there’ll be some gardening...

I’m glad you enjoyed your trip to London @Elenka_HM.


----------



## harbottle

4.8 finger prick
5.3 libre


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today for me. Off to car boot soon just for a mooch. 
@Griffin. good to hear you are home.  Take the help and take it easy, it’s what we mummies say!!
Seems a number of poorly people so hope you all feel better very soon.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good evening people! Using the train ride to catch up, as usual. Was 7'9 this morning.
> 
> I had good fun in London with my friend. I showed her a few places I visited last month, and we went for a night out in Soho, something that I wanted to do but didn't fancy going on my own. I went for the first time to an (gay) girls only bar, the venue itself it's too small and has no windows, but people and music were great! Later we learned the G-A-Y bar (that's the actual name) in the same street is probably a better option, but I'm happy with the experience.
> 
> Today a friend of my friend joined us, and she has lived near London for years. She took us to Primrose hill, which is beautiful. Like in my last visit, I'm going home with ideas for another time. It's great knowing it's only a few hours away so I can keep doing little trips and don't feel the need to rush and visit everything in a weekend. I'm tempted now every time I get 2 consecutive days off, but my bank account wouldn't appreciate it
> 
> Well, last little splurge of the week: a peppermint tea in the train. Those trains from London remind me of a plane with their drinks and snacks cart. I'm a small town girl lol.


G-A-Y can be fun but then I’ve not been there in the last ten years I think. It’s a little young for me now I’m officially ancient!

So what else did you get up to?

Next time you’re up in London I’m more than happy to meet up for a coffee/stroll etc


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Forgot to post this picture, is a bit silly but I'm keeping the wristband for now


There used to be a few women only bars in and around Soho and it’s a shame that all there is now is the one. 
Not that women aren’t welcome in the plethora of gay bars that tension but they are clearly attracting a more male clientele in general. 
Try The Yard or The Friendly Society next time!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunday 7.5
I didn’t check in but yesterdays waking was 6. something 

I had phone update regarding the house we’re trying to buy.
Estate Agent has confirmed what’s going on, quite a complicated and a unusual set of circumstances,

The seller of the house is a trust of someone who had previously passed away,
probate was applied for and granted, then before the sale went thought the person that had power of attorney, has recently also passed away, the sale will still happen just not yet.

I just need to get on with sorting my stored tools, clutter & treasures 
packing up in the garage and office that is todays task.

Good to see your out of hospital @Griffin. 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Went out for tea to a different garden centre yesterday, and had a chocolate brownie which was much bigger than I realised, or bolused for (it was yummy, though). BGs had hit around 16 by the time I got home. Spent the rest of the day trying to get levels down, with insulin seemingly acting like water. Resisted the temptation to do a correction before bed, and went to sleep in the 10s with just the tail end of my last correction still active. Sure enough, about 1am, my levels suddenly dropped to more normal levels.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.2 today, out for a run, bake a cake and then a 3 hour yoga session.

@Griffin. pleased to hear you are home 

have a great Sunda.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. Off out for breakfast and a walk and cheap opera house ticket later. 
This one was £12 standing but there’s a whole row nearby of £220 seats currently unsold…


----------



## Ian68

Morning all it’s a 4.9 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 for after a “lie in”, in so much I was laying in bed, been awake since 7. 

Glad to say I managed to stay within reasonable numbers all day. Started dipping into the fours just as I was doing the tea, altered my ratio and all was well, no need to eat at bedtime. Phew! 

Had a really busy day yesterday, maybe have a more relaxing one today. My BBC Good Food magazine arrived yesterday and I haven’t even opened it yet! 

Have a sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Griffin. said:


> the  thief the wife and the canoe anyone seen it ?
> thoughts ?ive just watched the last one and im amused and shocked at it all i wonder of anyone remembers it  i do it was all oer our local news at the time my neck of the woods too well 50 miles doon the road like a canny walk on a windy day as my gran used to say . bs is at 19.1 but steady as shes goes yeah ill try the whole rest thing for a few days im aching in odd places at the mo so really do need to tek it eeezey so hard wi ocd tho  i keep goin off into musical crates of lovely little bits of golden ear nuggets and i cant lay down on my carpet and enjoy them to their utmost and then i have to go sit back down again its not the same at all
> first world problems eh have good night all
> keep smiling
> griff


I watched it, I remembered the story very well, enjoyed the adaptation, lots of artistic licence employed but it was a great watch. John Darwin sounds like a right one!


----------



## rayray119

10.8 perhaps more of correction was required last night(this time)or perhaps more back round was as I hadn't done slot yesterday. I'm diffintty going to get so background tests done this week I was waiting for when I'm was fully recovered from whats going on but it looks like I might be waiting forever at this. Point so going to have just do them now


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.4 for me after two corrections at tea and before bed as it wouldn't come down. All caused by a lazy afternoon! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report a very respectable 5.6 for me this morning and a straight line overnight. Fingers crossed I am getting over my trip on the BG roller coaster! Got to dash as we are taking a pair to the driving club meet today. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Lanny

Well, it seems that 6.2 is popular this morning  Budge up on that step for me as well 08:08 BS 6.2

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just finished munching breakfast & the sun’s really come out now: was up already but, dimmer; dusky dawn is definitely past now & the dimmer switch is off! The only thing missing is some birdie songs but, those early birds have already sung, unheard by me in the land of nod, & left about their business before I, in italics, daned to get up! 

Just one thing of note I accidentally snapped off my Bluetooth dongle for the meter on Monday so, ordered a new one very early, in the wee hours really, of Tuesday which arrived Thursday. In the parcel were also GlucoRx’s 2 15ml sample cans of their new Allpresan foam foot creams Basic & Intensive. I started using them both, one on each foot to see the difference, on Friday & Saturday also, some more today before bed. I had my doubts as it was a really light foam that became very voluminous but, it absorbed & rubbed in quite easily & really softened my feet albeit I’ve only had two nights application!  I already had problems with thick calloused feet before becoming diabetic anyway from wearing high heels from my teens until 29 when diagnosed & maybe a few more years after that before I finally stopped wearing them for much more sensible & lower heels. Diabetes just made my already problematic feet worse over the years are they got drier & flakier too so, I semi regularly use Flexitol cream in a massive pump on prescription from my GP but, it’s a proper thick cream that takes AGES to rub into my feet & why I’m lazy about doing in! I really like the GlucoRx foam foot creams & the Intensive one is better, for me, than the Basic but, it’s not on the free prescriptions list so would have to buy it at £11.99 for 125ml cans for either one or £20.99 for 300ml cans also, for either one. I’ll see how long 15ml of the Intensive lasts me, I’m using more squirts of the Basic on the other foot for the same level of softness, before maybe considering buying this as I like the application SO much more than Flexitol?


----------



## Leadinglights

I have just read that in our heath authority only 25% of their 58,000 plus registered diabetics have had their annual checks and I suspect those are the ones who are proactive and seek to have their appointments rather than those who desperately need them.
Diabolical really.
Lovely sunny day, if a tad windy. The blossom is looking fantastic.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2. 

The Libre seems to have settled down and is fairly accurate now


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just checked out the Diabetes UK online store & they do both of the Allpresan foam foot creams 125ml cans for £10.99 which is a bit cheaper.

But, TBF GlucoRx also do a 5% discount for setting up a repeat service for one every month up to one every six months.


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning a nice suprise at 6.6 for me, lovely weather today
looking forward to a few days in Somerset tomorrow a
nice Birthday present from partner


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> Morning everyone. 20.7
> How did I manage to get to this impressive number I hear you ask...well it involved about 4L of juice and an alarming amount of peeing (not by choice) and not a whole lot of sleep.
> 
> Anyway todays plan is to make a good set of notes and talking points for this DSN appointment tomorrow. (will update my own thread about that, looking for input there)
> 
> have a wonderful day today everyone <3


@gll, are you actually saying that you drank 4litres of fruit juice?  If so, then no wonder your BGs are in the 20s.  It’s SO full of sugar.  Many people use a small glass of fruit juice to address a hypo.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a sunny Sunday house special for me.

Not much planned today but snooker will be involved at some stage. I'd love to go to the Crucible one day but you've got to be really quick off the mark to get tickets.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just back from a lovely long sunny walk.
My reading first thing was 4.3 
I felt a bit weak and shaky for the first 15 minutes but it soon passed.
Have a good day everyone.

Dez


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll, are you actually saying that you drank 4litres of fruit juice?  If so, then no wonder your BGs are in the 20s.  It’s SO full of sugar.  Many people use a small glass of fruit juice to address a hypo.


sorry to clarify, it was sugar free squash / diluting juice  Up here juice is one of those catch all words for a drink.


----------



## sg295

Lisa66 said:


> Sneaking in late at the back, reporting a 10.2 this morning. Overslept so it had crept up a bit from my usual waking time…ah well, not too concerned as I think it’s still relative to Covid.
> 
> Seem to have spent the day faffing , it’s something I seem to be rather too good at, at the moment….am surprising pooped. I’m determined to have a more productive day tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the inflatable run @sg295 …I did one of these 5 years ago…it was a lot of fun
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice day.


I had a great time thank you! 

I did it about 3 years ago but my friends hadn’t done it before. We all had a good time and I’m hoping we might now do it annually!


----------



## sg295

rayray119 said:


> I was suppose to work one of these but had to cancel it because it was just as got out of hostpal at dingoused.


That’s a shame  would definitely recommend it, it was great fun!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Slightly lower this morning with a 4.7

But not surprising really given the crazy obstacle course and night out yesterday.

Going to have a more relaxed day today ready to start back at work tomorrow after my 2 week holiday.

Have a good day all


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> sorry to clarify, it was sugar free squash / diluting juice  Up here juice is one of those catch all words for a drink.


Ahhh phew!  We call it "squash" i.e. sugar free squash when it's the diluting stuff!  I drink lots of it.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'9 today. 


ColinUK said:


> G-A-Y can be fun but then I’ve not been there in the last ten years I think. It’s a little young for me now I’m officially ancient!
> 
> So what else did you get up to?


Even my friend thought the girls in the bar were a bit young, and she is only 28 lol. But there was also a group of middle aged ladies, which is always nice to see (so people can't tell you it's just a phase!). 

We went to the British museum this time, then Borough market which she loved, and next day with her other friend we went to Camden and had a little walk along the canal as well


----------



## SueEK

If congrats to @khskel and @Lily123


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

Well overslept!  Woke at 8 and then turned over and next thing I knew it was nearly 10 am (shattered after our very enjoyable, but full-on few days away.)  5.9@ 10am - a huge relief after the numbers I have been seeing!

I think I am absolute cr*p at judging carbs in restaurants + of course different levels of activity from the norm.  BGs have been pretty wild whilst we've been away.  Yesterday we picked up a "dine in for £10" at Tesco on our way home.  We got 2 steaks, dauphinoise potatoes and peas, so calculating that was easy, hence BGs settling methinks.  I put the 2 chocolate puddings in the fridge once I checked the carbs!  54g each!!!  Yikes.  I usually get the cheese selection, but there was little choice left on the shelf, the chocolate puds or passionfruit cheesecake.

@khskel congratulations on the HS... also @sg295 and @MeeTooTeeTwo for yours yesterday.

@Griffin. We are watching the canoe thing... it's very good, but still have at least one episode to watch... breath held for the ending!

@rebrascora glad your BGs are settling!

@eggyg I used to get "Good Food" for years, but cancelled it at the end of last year as I thought the recipes were getting very repetitive - how many sausage casserole recipes do you need?  I ahave also got "Delicious" mag for years, which I find more innovative recipe-wise and "Olive" - not quite sure about that one yet, but I got 5 issues for £5.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS Congrats to @Lily123 too, missed that one!


----------



## Griffin.

Just woken up bs is 18.7
Not good but better than yesterday so a small win for me doggos gone out for the day I swear my walker has intentions of nicking the hellhound.. {I'm kidding} I'm a little miffed  I should be packing for a camping trip up Berwick way and instead I'm walking around looking like the elephant man drooling and slurring my words the  Jaws really sore today I can't swell up anymore I'll burst at edges even my ear is swollen who gets a  swollen ear?  Anyways grumbles over 

My gratitudes for today 
The NHS we may complain but they're totally lookinf after me I even go a call from the senior sister just now to make sure I'm OK 
Fresh sheets and a comfy bed even tho im sleeping upright it's still the best thing ever to sleep in your own bed 
My little doggo even tho she's abandoned me for a day at the seaside shes been at my side since I got home and wasn't to happy to leave me today she only went cause there was a bit of sausage involved!
Keep smiling {I would but I think ill break something} 
Griff


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> sorry to clarify, it was sugar free squash / diluting juice  Up here juice is one of those catch all words for a drink.


I wonder if you are one of the people who can react badly to artificial sweeteners which are most likely used in the 'sugar free' squashes so that is not helping your blood glucose level.


----------



## gll

Leadinglights said:


> I wonder if you are one of the people who can react badly to artificial sweeteners which are most likely used in the 'sugar free' squashes so that is not helping your blood glucose level.


I don't think so, the whole post was about the fact I went from 28/29 at bedtime *down* to 20 by drinking so much (diluting) juice. My waking's have been a wee bit higher all week so 20 was actually not terrible for me.
Seems I have created a bunch of confusion today and could have worded things better. Sorry <3


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well overslept!  Woke at 8 and then turned over and next thing I knew it was nearly 10 am (shattered after our very enjoyable, but full-on few days away.)  5.9@ 10am - a huge relief after the numbers I have been seeing!
> 
> I think I am absolute cr*p at judging carbs in restaurants + of course different levels of activity from the norm.  BGs have been pretty wild whilst we've been away.  Yesterday we picked up a "dine in for £10" at Tesco on our way home.  We got 2 steaks, dauphinoise potatoes and peas, so calculating that was easy, hence BGs settling methinks.  I put the 2 chocolate puddings in the fridge once I checked the carbs!  54g each!!!  Yikes.  I usually get the cheese selection, but there was little choice left on the shelf, the chocolate puds or passionfruit cheesecake.
> 
> @khskel congratulations on the HS... also @sg295 and @MeeTooTeeTwo for yours yesterday.
> 
> @Griffin. We are watching the canoe thing... it's very good, but still have at least one episode to watch... breath held for the ending!
> 
> @rebrascora glad your BGs are settling!
> 
> @eggyg I used to get "Good Food" for years, but cancelled it at the end of last year as I thought the recipes were getting very repetitive - how many sausage casserole recipes do you need?  I ahave also got "Delicious" mag for years, which I find more innovative recipe-wise and "Olive" - not quite sure about that one yet, but I got 5 issues for £5.


I first got the mag last year on the 5 issues for a fiver deal. Decided to subscribe when that finished, I was enticed by the free Mary Berry book. Got to love a bit of Mary. I’m not sure if I’ll renew at the end of this 12 months. There’s too many adverts for my liking. It’s pleasant enough reading but I’ve heard on the FB grapevine they’re putting up the price by 50%!


----------



## Kaylz

Evening 

It was 10.1 for me this morning

I generally wake up a few times during the night, last night it was much more and Bruce was also awake every time, didn't want to get up at 5am but did, had breakfast and did a few things then went back to bed for an hour   

@gll must just be that I'm a Scot as I got everything you meant, take care hunni xx


----------



## Griffin.

After dinner 19.4
I knew what you meant @gll I call most  things juice including my e cig liquid if its not hot its juice and if its fizzy its pop
And if its water its council pop if its hot its a brew don't matter if its coffee or tea it's a brew to me...
Hope everyone's had a fab Sunday I've done naff all and I've hated every minute of it I'm not a sit still and do nothing sort of guy


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I first got the mag last year on the 5 issues for a fiver deal. Decided to subscribe when that finished, I was enticed by the free Mary Berry book. Got to love a bit of Mary. I’m not sure if I’ll renew at the end of this 12 months. There’s too many adverts for my liking. It’s pleasant enough reading but I’ve heard on the FB grapevine they’re putting up the price by 50%!


I had it for years, cancelled it and got tempted back by a free slow cooker, but had to get hubby to get the subscription in his name.  Just found it repetetive recently.  Buy a copy of Delicious and see what you think.

I got Mary Berry love to cook for Xmas.  Great recipes  I agree.  Hubby loves me to experiment and try  new stuff.


----------



## Lanny

02:00 BS 6.1  Had actually been awake for a while, don’t know how long, & couldn’t get back to sleep so, tested in case of DP later!

Now been up in bed for just over 2 hours, at 04:09 as I type this, & fancied playing a bit of golf which I haven’t in absolutely AGES!  I’ve still got it although, there’s been a couple of completely new, to me, courses added since I last played so, didn’t know those holes & they were the only ones I lost on! BUT, I know, I know; beware the slippery slope of Golf Clash addiction!

Now going to test again & see IF there’s any DP as my stomach is JUST starting to grumble: sometimes just staying in bed not moving around, apart from my right middle finger playing golf shots , means I don’t get any DP at all or just very slow minimal DP rise?

Live pause ellipsis, hey I can spell it now, … 04:19 BS 7.1 Ah well! Half my usual DP rise of 1mmol per hour given that I’ve been playing golf in bed for 2 hours! 

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m going to have breakfast now!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today, with a lovely flatfish


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.3 today and time to get ready for work.  Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 4.6 as I laid in bed at 6.30. Got up, slippers and dressing gown on, visit to the loo and walked down the stairs. 5.8! But looking at my graph the 4.6 isn’t there, compression low. So take your pick, something in between. 5.2 maybe! 

No massive plans today except a quick trip to Tesco and Mr Eggy has a cardiology consultant calling him later today, we hope, it didn’t happen last time. 

That’s all folks. Have a Happy Monday, the sun is shining up here, again!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everybody. @eggyg i am joining you with a 5.2 (i shall take your average and give you congrats on it ).

Back to work for me today, not looking forward to it. I could easily get used to being retired but sadly, i just can't afford it. Have a good day whatever you are up to.


----------



## harbottle

A 5.1 for me this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 5.7 an hour ago, but went back to sleep, now I’m 7.2.


----------



## Bloden

Goodly morning folks.  7.8 here - I didn’t want to correct my 11.7 at bedtime cos I’d been in hypoland all day.

Busy week ahead. I’ve been enjoying my new hearing aids - there’s me thinking there were no birds in my garden, but no, there’s tons of the little blighters out there, all chirrupping away in the hedges. What a lovely racket! I still can’t understand what him indoors is saying tho...maybe I don’t want to LOL.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
23.7

DSN appointment at half 10. Haven't thought past that for the rest of the day. Will post back afterwards.

@Bloden don't know what reaction to give, care because hypoland yesterday, love because of the improvements to hearing or cry laugh because of the last part about "him indoors".


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this morning. 

Dez
P.S. 
@freesia well done on the HS
By a fluke Wordle in 2.


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me and there were 2 JBs involved at 5.30am and rather a lot of red on my graph to get there  but I slept pretty well until then. Basal decrease this morning and possibly tonight too depending upon what I get up to today. A trip to the supermarket and animal feed store is on the cards.

@eggyg... Love your cheek!

@freesia Congrats on your House Special this morning.

@Bloden I'm with Lou. A multitude of response options to your post but it left me chuckling so I've gone with laughing emoji.

@gll Really keeping my fingers crossed for your appointment this morning. Hope you get a switched on DSN although I am not sure how switched on you need to be to see what is obvious! Will be checking in later to see your update and keeping everything crossed for you in the mean time.


----------



## Griffin.

17.2 eek 
Rough night couldn't settle and had three nose bleeds over the course of the evening just phoned the clinic and I've been told it's normal due to all the truama and the fact I've had steel screwed into my cheek bone so there's that to contend with now can't. Breathe out of my nose either so permenent dry mouth is a thing for me too. Heardle kicked my head today took all my resolve to not fling the laptop in a silly manboy temper because of it. 
Hope it all goes well today @gll. 
Congrats on the H. S everyone 
Have a amazing day all 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.1 earlier

Was in tears at Hudson & Rex last night when Charlie thought the guy had blown Rex up, there are only a few more episodes of this series left and there are a couple of those with actors from Murdoch Mysteries, also seen a sneak peak of the ending of the series finale on Facebook and oh my, so glad a 5th series has been commissioned xx


----------



## Lanny

Although I was tempted to go with the laughing reaction to your manboy temper tantrum you just avoided @Griffin. 

Sometimes a bit of steam letting is good!


----------



## Lanny

Still on youtube so, here for you @Griffin.  , I let off steam when I’m mad by listening to the 1812 overture at full volume! I’ve posted this a couple of times but, here’s a BRILLIANT version played by an army brass band with real canons that I find hilariously funny when I’m NOT mad: quite soothing, in a way, when I AM; I get to fire canons & nobody gets hurt!  The canon fire finale is at about 9 minutes 55 seconds or so & it sure is EXPLOSIVE ending!


----------



## harbottle

Lucyr said:


> 11.1 this morning, though I was a bit lower earlier on, looks like it drifts up a bit in the mornings.
> 
> Have bought some libre sensors and found the app Shuggah for iOS which reads them as a cgm no scanning.



I am using this app as well, but find it quite strange, as the values it is showing are totally different to the values in the Libre application and it keeps disconnecting!

 As it's open source I'm thinking of getting hold of the source code and having a look to see what it's doing.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. 
Still got a sore throat and my pesky cough but otherwise I’m ok and am looking forward to work a bit later. 

Opera yesterday was great. First time seeing any Wagner or really hearing any tbh and the plot was as bonkers as I thought it would be but the whole thing was sublime. 

£12 standing ticket and moved to an unsold seat which is priced at £240 and was perfectly placed to appreciate the orchestra. 

This was on the third “circle” level and previous tickets have been on the 6th!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a close to the edge 4.2 for me.

Snooker, music and gardening on the horizon today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

9.7 eventually this morning. Fairnlly manged to get a doctors appoint today perherps this time the'll try this time it will finally been discovered what's going on with me.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> 6.4 this morning.
> Still got a sore throat and my pesky cough but otherwise I’m ok and am looking forward to work a bit later.
> 
> Opera yesterday was great. First time seeing any Wagner or really hearing any tbh and the plot was as bonkers as I thought it would be but the whole thing was sublime.
> 
> £12 standing ticket and moved to an unsold seat which is priced at £240 and was perfectly placed to appreciate the orchestra.
> 
> This was on the third “circle” level and previous tickets have been on the 6th!
> 
> View attachment 20734


Which Wagner opera was it? @ColinUK ? Wagner is like Mozart, for me: can be too heavy; have to be in the mood for it! 

I’m a great fan of Lewis & his predecessor Inspector Morse was a great Wagner fan as was shown in one episode of Lewis: rather oddly though, couldn’t get into Morse even after trying to watch a few episodes; I just LIKE Robbie Lewis better as a character & liked James Hathaway EVEN more as Laura Hobson kept joking about him being “dishy”, & smart of course!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... looks like it might clear and be a good day for gardening.

7.4 this morning - a little high, but I'm 98% in range for the last 24 hours, so am happy with that.  I am beginning to see a pattern.  I think I need to reduce basal from midnight to 3 am then increase just a teensy bit from then on.

@freesia congratulations on the HS.

@Bloden I feel the same as @rebrascora and @gll love/cry/care/laugh!

@Griffin. It all sounds horrible... hate not being able to breathe... so take lots of liquids to keep hydrated and stop the dry mouth.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.1 earlier
> 
> Was in tears at Hudson & Rex last night when Charlie thought the guy had blown Rex up, there are only a few more episodes of this series left and there are a couple of those with actors from Murdoch Mysteries, also seen a sneak peak of the ending of the series finale on Facebook and oh my, so glad a 5th series has been commissioned xx


Glad to hear there is going to be another series. Not watched last night's  episode yet!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Which Wagner opera was it? @ColinUK ? Wagner is like Mozart, for me: can be too heavy; have to be in the mood for it!
> 
> I’m a great fan of Lewis & his predecessor Inspector Morse was a great Wagner fan as was shown in one episode of Lewis: rather oddly though, couldn’t get into Morse even after trying to watch a few episodes; I just LIKE Robbie Lewis better as a character & liked James Hathaway EVEN more as Laura Hobson kept joking about him being “dishy”, & smart of course!


Lohengrin 

I was hoping he’d have given Elsa a cygnet ring.


----------



## Lanny

I don’t know that one @CokinUK  But, not a great Wagner fan!

I only like two: The Flying Dutch Man & *Der Ring des Nibelungen; the second one is where the fat lady sings at the end & so the phrase “it ain’t over till the fat lady sings” was coined!  The valkyrie Queen Brunhilde! *


----------



## Griffin.

That hell hound I swear she's a loon sometimes walkers just Brought her back covered in mud and stinking to high heaven of fox poo,! Apparently she disappeared for five minutes and came back looking like she's  just crawled through the trenches in the somme.. 
She hates the bath too I just have to say the word to her and she tries to hide behind the sofa you'd think she'd of learnt by now but I guess the alure of fox poo is just far to hard for her to ignore.no doubt ill get the silent treatment of her for a few hours now 
Doggos eh who'd have one


----------



## Leadinglights

Griffin. said:


> That hell hound I swear she's a loon sometimes walkers just Brought her back covered in mud and stinking to high heaven of fox poo,! Apparently she disappeared for five minutes and came back looking like she's  just crawled through the trenches in the somme..
> She hates the bath too I just have to say the word to her and she tries to hide behind the sofa you'd think she'd of learnt by now but I guess the alure of fox poo is just far to hard for her to ignore.no doubt ill get the silent treatment of her for a few hours now
> Doggos eh who'd have one


Don't they just love rolling in fox poo or going in the stinkiest pond they can find. I used to hose her down outside but the car stunk for days. And I was used to bad smells working in a microbiology lab, penguin poo was the worst.


----------



## Griffin.

Leadinglights said:


> Don't they just love rolling in fox poo or going in the stinkiest pond they can find. I used to hose her down outside but the car stunk for days. And I was used to bad smells working in a microbiology lab, penguin poo was the worst.


I know right if it's stinky she's all over it like a bad rash she's Almost got a sixth sense when it comes to the stinks of the world. And she's always ever so pleased with the result of good roll on a stinky spot. I'm glad I didn't have to bring her home in the car I was gagging just bathing her so I can't imagine what Amy's van must smell like...... wet dog fox poo and Stinky mud the mind boggles poor lass... Still tho could of been a super hot day that would of put the smell factor into the straosphere!


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Glad to hear there is going to be another series. Not watched last night's  episode yet!


Sorry! I haven't given all that much away though, the new series is due in Canada in the autumn so we shouldn't be too far behind xx


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Love your cheek!


What, moi, cheeky?


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Sorry! I haven't given all that much away though, the new series is due in Canada in the autumn so we shouldn't be too far behind xx


I will look forward to it.


----------



## Chuckram

7.2 This morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

Sorry very late on due to work and a bad anxiety attack brought on by a dream about my dad, I woke up in the night with a panic attack and took me a few hours for my heart to stop racing, my chest not to feel tight (breathing was fine), and that feeling of a ton weight being on my chest. I have been shaking and feeling anxious most of the day, crying I can still remember the dream vividly now.  Not sure if that was responsible for my 8.4 this morning or eating the off cuts from a red velvet cake I had made.

Sorry only skimmed all the posts and not read them all yet today.

@freesia - congratulations on your HS
@Chuckram - welcome to the thread, as you have probably gathered it is not just out waking BG levels we chat about here.
@Lanny - I also love both Lewis and Inspector Morse.

Off to Bakeclub with mum to night so tomorrow's reading will be high, but after tonight only one more meeting before September as it shuts up for July/August and couldn't get the hall booked for May.  I will probably be on holiday for September so will need to recruit a family member to take her.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon folks, 6'3 and back to s more normal eating after my little trip. 
Last night the soup of the day in the restaurant was celeriac and lentil. First time we had that one, one customer looked like "eww" when I told them, and I think nobody ordered it lol. It does sound a bit weird. But I tried and it was not bad. It reminds me of some of you who use celeriac for low carb meals xx

After 2 days off, I worked yesterday and I have another 2 days now. I wish I could have swapped them around and stay in London a bit longer! Usually when I have 2 days I go to my friend's city, and she was happy to meet today, but I really don't feel like taking any trains. There is a beautiful sun here and my housemates are planning to do a BBQ and chill with some drinks tonight. I will join them for once, it's nice when you don't have to get up early the next day. Probably not drinking though!


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good afternoon folks, 6'3 and back to s more normal eating after my little trip.
> Last night the soup of the day in the restaurant was celeriac and lentil. First time we had that one, one customer looked like "eww" when I told them, and I think nobody ordered it lol. It does sound a bit weird. But I tried and it was not bad. It reminds me of some of you who use celeriac for low carb meals xx
> 
> After 2 days off, I worked yesterday and I have another 2 days now. I wish I could have swapped them around and stay in London a bit longer! Usually when I have 2 days I go to my friend's city, and she was happy to meet today, but I really don't feel like taking any trains. There is a beautiful sun here and my housemates are planning to do a BBQ and chill with some drinks tonight. I will join them for once, it's nice when you don't have to get up early the next day. Probably not drinking though!


Sounds rather tasty to me!


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> . It reminds me of some of you who use celeriac for low carb meals


I sometimes use celeriac cut up into chips, sprinkled with a bit of olive oil and whatever herbs or spices i have to hand. Nice. I've not tried it in soup yet but i think i've got a recipe somewhere for celeriac and chirizo soup, i might make it if i can find it.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> I sometimes use celeriac cut up into chips, sprinkled with a bit of olive oil and whatever herbs or spices i have to hand. Nice. I've not tried it in soup yet but i think i've got a recipe somewhere for celeriac and chirizo soup, i might make it if i can find it.


It’s the same as any other veg in soup. Dice it. Maybe roast it, maybe not. Shove in saucepan with seasoning and stock. Simmer. Blitz with blender. Check seasonings again. Eat!


----------



## Lucyr

harbottle said:


> I am using this app as well, but find it quite strange, as the values it is showing are totally different to the values in the Libre application and it keeps disconnecting!
> 
> As it's open source I'm thinking of getting hold of the source code and having a look to see what it's doing.


Completely different sounds strange. I’m using the libre algorithm in the Shuggah app. Currently Shuggah says 11.9, libre says 12.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - /.9


----------



## gll

Morning folks.
Had much broken sleep so not testing right now as its not really a waking. During the night I was 23.1

Waiting for DSN to call back with news of what the consultant has approved. She's pushing for insulin. Trying not to get my hopes up to be honest.
Hopefully she will call today but who knows.
Bit disappointed I am still left hanging here. Anxiety is thru the roof.

Got the surveyor out this morning to measure the bathroom for the wet room. Not sure if we will need to pick materials today. Hopefully after today the process will be fairly quick to it getting done.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## SueEK

Morning folks, 7.8 today.
@gll you have really been going through it, really hope you get the outcome you need today from the consultant, hugs.
@Grannylorraine I know just what you mean about dreams, had one about my mum six years after she died, I remember it to this day and how it unnerved me for days, woke up really believing she was alive and then realising she wasn’t, awful.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today, hugs to you too xx
Have a good day all x


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.5 today 

driving license renewal paperwork arrived yesterday 
Today I have telephone consultation with Orthopaedic Surgeon (my ankle)

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 11.8 after a night of hypos - 4 of them! I never want to see a can of coke again.


----------



## ColinUK

How weird that there’s lots of sevens this morning. 
7.2 for me.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 on this cold morning. 3 degrees, is that a cue for a song? 

After a week of lows, yesterday I was fighting highs! Is it a coincidence the weather has changed and it’s a lot cooler? Hmmm…. Basal dialled  back up half a unit last night and this morning, back to my old ratio for breakfast. Last see what happens today.

We’re going out tonight. An awards dinner, posh frock required. It’s Mr Eggy’s camera club annual dinner and awards evening. First one since 2019. He is receiving at least two cups tonight. One photo is judged tonight for the St Kilda trophy, it can be a photo of anything as long as it’s in Scotland. The photos are taken along tonight and judged by their peers and their guests. So, who knows, I may have to find space for three cups! It is rather good, I know I’m biased, it’s an evening photo of Lochranza Castle in Arran where we visited last May. Fingers crossed.

Have a good day and I hope it’s warmer where you are.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.5 quickly dropping to 4.9. Oopps, better have a swig of juice with breakfast or i won't be able to drive to work.

@gll I hope the consultant approves the insulin for you.
@eggyg good luck to Mr eggyg!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## harbottle

4.8 for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Was 5.6 half an hour ago. I’m sure if I wait a few more minutes I'll produce one in the 7s, @ColinUK .


----------



## Bloden

Sorry @ColinUK - 4.4 here.  Morning folks. The beach beckons...


----------



## rayray119

Great 13.3 after thinking my meal last night had gone all rightt because it was 9.8 at around 1 this morning (peherps if I ugorged the don't correct bellow 10 thing then which I was tempted to) it could have been the standard even rise thing.   I have been wanting to do some background tests this week but for second day in a row I wike up feeling super Disney wasnt sure its the best idea not to eat. .   I am diffintlly wanting something


----------



## rayray119

Dififinty am finding myself wanting to see what see what happens in between now epissly at night if things actually worked(i might try the whole inject at 4 in the morning(if i could see it raising)


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Great 13.3 after thinking my meal last night had gone all rightt because it was 9.8 at around 1 this morning (peherps if I ugorged the don't correct bellow 10 thing then which I was tempted to) it could have been the standard even rise thing.   I have been wanting to do some background tests this week but for second day in a row I wike up feeling super Disney wasnt sure its the best idea not to eat. .   I am diffintlly wanting something


Oh forgot to mention today I got a the silly conversation with my doctors that will go a bit like this 

Doctor: do you still need insulin.
Me: yes my panceus isnt going to suddenly start to working I'm always going need insulin to keep me alive.


----------



## Lanny

07:35 BS 7.1 & SO RELIEVED to see it while munching breakfast, at last! A Phew! Emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday was a STRANGE day of swinging madly, not a chandelier in sight sadly, with another MASSIVE swing of 10mmol again, from 14. something to 4. something after breakfast because I over corrected the high that I put WHY in my mySugr entry! AND the annoying thing was that hypo, heading it off really, but, I’m calling it a hypo as I FELT it happened, once again, after my tresiba had already gone in for the day: ALWAYS seems to be that way; when TOO late to reduce it for the day! 

Then, the hypo proved to be a pretty stubborn one that last hours longer than any active NR still left in my system as I guzzled JB’s & oatcakes with my BS going up & back down again like a short stringed yo yo: a little swing of 5.0 to 4.5 every hour or so for 6 hours; only ate twice yesterday as I JUST about managed to squeeze in a very late lunch, after I stabilised BS at 7.0 & fell asleep straight after eating!  I was STILL WIPED OUT so, it was another Chinese takeaway, I know it’s not the BEST choice but, all the convenient stuff was gone with tesco shopping today & couldn’t even face cooking some ramen! I went for chow mein as the least carby choice & only got 1 bolus in. I knew it needed a second split bolus but, slept anyway to deal with whatever high it is when getting up!

Well, that was around 8pm yesterday & I was definitely asleep by 9pm to wake at 02:25 BS 12.8 so, stuck in 8 NR as I’d planned to go straight back to sleep but, couldn’t! Eventually gave up & 04:49 BS 12.5 the NR was completely eaten up, more or less, by DP so, had to start again with a proper DP bust with half an oatcake & 12 NR: food is VITAL, for me, in DP busting; NR alone doesn’t work & my liver can go EVEN more overboard with extra glucose dumping if I inject it without food & why if I need to fast for any tests I don’t inject at all! 

Thank goodness that worked & it brought me to just about target range to eat breakfast just now! Phew! emoji!

The thing is, after a bit of thinking, silly NUMPTY that I can sometimes be I think the high after breakfast yesterday was a case of not washing my hands & rinsing off the copious hand wash before testing after applying some Allpresan to my feet & I didn’t need that correction at all! I’ve gotten into the lazy habit of using cotton buds to wipe off the first drop of blood, have a box sitting on bedside table for that purpose, & that works fine under normal circumstances but, with creams & the aloe vera hand wash it’s not enough: I tested it by using the cotton bud to wipe off after some cream v’s washing it off properly with a good kong rinse to get rid of the hand wash & the difference was about 3.5mmol! 

So, lesson learnt need to wash & rinse hands properly after creams before testing & the second boo boo, that made things worse than it needed to be, was I SHOULD have done that BEFORE sticking in a correction to verify the high reading! A Duh! Hitting my head emoji! 

Yesterday was ENTIRELY my own fault!  & I just have to grin  , bear it & learn the lesson!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.8 today xx


----------



## rebrascora

Not wanting to buck the trend @ColinUK, so  I am coming in with a 7.0 this morning and I ended up keeping basal the same last night and I have increased basal this morning slightly for this cooler weather too.

@Michael12421 I am not sure what that reading is in new money....  but it looks like it might be some scary low reading. I was very young when we decimalized so struggle to understand the notation of shillings and pence. Maybe I have got that wrong and it isn't 9d or 0.9 but hopefully a mistyped 7.9?? Fingers crossed you are OK.

@Griffin.  What's with the rebranding??? Hope you are feeling a bit easier today and a bit less grumpy too, although I appreciate you have a rough, surly image to maintain..... Maybe the avatar change is to do with you getting soft and cuddly now you have got to know us lot better..... Not such a "LONEWOLF" after all eh! 
*Username edited thanks to eagle eyed @Lanny spotting my error....see post below. *

@eggyg Good luck to Mt Eggy tonight. I think you should sneak one of your photos in and steal a trophy from under his nose! Maybe you should enter the one of him parading your bikini top around the streets of Cornwall on his tripod, in the funny photo section. Hope you have a great night!.... How exciting getting glad rags on for a posh do.... We need to see photos of the pair of you looking gorgeous.


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> Not wanting to buck the trend @ColinUK, so  I am coming in with a 7.0 this morning and I ended up keeping basal the same last night and I have increased basal this morning slightly for this cooler weather too.
> 
> @Michael12421 I am not sure what that reading is in new money....  but it looks like it might be some scary low reading. I was very young when we decimalized so struggle to understand the notation of shillings and pence. Maybe I have got that wrong and it isn't 9d or 0.9 but hopefully a mistyped 7.9?? Fingers crossed you are OK.
> 
> @griffin What's with the rebranding??? Hope you are feeling a bit easier today and a bit less grumpy too, although I appreciate you have a rough, surly image to maintain..... Maybe the avatar change is to do with you getting soft and cuddly now you have got to know us lot better..... Not such a "LONEWOLF" after all eh!
> 
> @eggyg Good luck to Mt Eggy tonight. I think you should sneak one of your photos in and steal a trophy from under his nose! Maybe you should enter the one of him parading your bikini top around the streets of Cornwall on his tripod, in the funny photo section. Hope you have a great night!.... How exciting getting glad rags on for a posh do.... We need to see photos of the pair of you looking gorgeous.


Actually their are two very similar members one GRIFFIN all caps that was LONEWOLF & a griffin all lower case! I noticed that yesterday when posting & the lowercase came up so, had to do a quick edit to change it to all caps! I also, just noticed, didn’t yesterday, that the all lower case member is banned! 

I don’t know if they are the same people or not?


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> We need to see photos of the pair of you looking gorgeous


I’ll try and remember to do a glam selfie before we leave.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Actually their are two very similar members one GRIFFIN all caps that was LONEWOLF & a griffin all lower case! I noticed that yesterday when posting & the lowercase came up so, had to do a quick edit to change it to all caps! I also, just noticed, didn’t yesterday, that the all lower case member is banned!
> 
> I don’t know if they are the same people or not?


Thanks Lanny. I have edited my post. @GRIFFINLONEWALKER (not LONEWOLF!!) was clearly more unique! I seem to be getting it all very muddled this morning!


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421 I am not sure what that reading is in new money....  but it looks like it might be some scary low reading. I was very young when we decimalized so struggle to understand the notation of shillings and pence. Maybe I have got that wrong and it isn't 9d or 0.9 but hopefully a mistyped 7.9?? Fingers crossed you are OK.


Actually yes, a misprint.  I_ was 7.9_


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Actually yes, a misprint.  I_ was 7.9_


Phew!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me first thing this morning.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Went out for an early morning bike ride (dockless bike) and ended up at just south of Borough Market leaving the bike there and walking home along the river and through the City. 
Almost 10k steps done and BG now 5.8 

I’ve got some kind of diabetes management thing this morning all via Zoom and then I’m back to Asda opticians to sort out some error with the prescription for varifocals when they jotted it down then other day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

As expected 9.4 this morning, I did only eat two small pieces of cake, but had a bit of a disturbed nights sleep.  Anyway going to be good today.  Trialling a new idea at BakeClub for next time, we each had to pick out of a hat either sweet or savoury for our bake (doesn't actually have to be baked), as there was only one savoury dish there last night and everything else was sweet, so trying this out to see if we can even up the balance a bit.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 it was for me this morning.

Snooker quarter finals start today so I'll be dipping in and out of those but will endeavour to get some fresh air.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> It’s the same as any other veg in soup. Dice it. Maybe roast it, maybe not. Shove in saucepan with seasoning and stock. Simmer. Blitz with blender. Check seasonings again. Eat!


The celeriac and lentil soup sounded delicious!  I'm surprised that people find it hard to make soup and buy the awful tinned stuff.  If I were making Celeriac and Chorizo soup I'd slice and fry an onion, then as @ColinUK says, add the Celeriac, stock and seasoning and simmer until tender etc.  I'd dice the chorizo, fry it and add it after blending.  Perhaps dolly it up with some cream or creme fraiche and chopped herbs such as parsley or chives to serve.

Last week I had a ton of cauli cheese and carrots left over from a roast chicken dinner + a fair bit of chicken left on the bone.  I fried an onion, added all the veg and some leftover gravy + chicken stock, blended the lot, then added the chicken off the bone chopped into chunks and some creme fraiche that needed using up.  It was really delicious.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> Waiting for DSN to call back with news of what the consultant has approved. She's pushing for insulin. Trying not to get my hopes up to be honest.
> Hopefully she will call today but who knows.
> Bit disappointed I am still left hanging here. Anxiety is thru the roof.


When I was first diagnosed (as T2) I had the same as you... extremely high BGs that wouldn't come down with oral meds.  2 weeks in the GP's nurse prescribed insulin for me (then it took another 8 years to get a proper diagnosis - but that's not the point).  I am at a loss as to why the Consultant needs to be  asked.  Sorry, I don't want to add to your anxiety.


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all. 19.1 eeeew
My actual name is Griffin. the lonewalker is a non de plume. My actual surname is hunter. Mum was a bit of a fantasy nut and my name came from a book she  read a few times before I came along. 
Selenas all ready taken to calling me the teddy bear all hairy and scary but all soft and gentle on the inside so yeah maybe not so surly or gruff and grumbly as I first come across and I guess your right I don't feel like such a lonewalker or even a lone wolf as much these days. So just Griffin or Griff is good enough for me mind you I was sure my name was either go away or shut up  untill I was like 19 {I'm kidding} 
Exciting day ahead of me today I'm doing sit on the sofa and heal most of the day with a sprinkling of nothing thrown in for good measures. The avatar is two of my favourite things btw I collect rubber ducks {I love ducks in general} and my other great love a good strong brew 
Heardle in one today and not a tantrum in sight!! 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> The celeriac and lentil soup sounded delicious!  I'm surprised that people find it hard to make soup and buy the awful tinned stuff.  If I were making Celeriac and Chorizo soup I'd slice and fry an onion, then as @ColinUK says, add the Celeriac, stock and seasoning and simmer until tender etc.  I'd dice the chorizo, fry it and add it after blending.  Perhaps dolly it up with some cream or creme fraiche and chopped herbs such as parsley or chives to serve.
> 
> Last week I had a ton of cauli cheese and carrots left over from a roast chicken dinner + a fair bit of chicken left on the bone.  I fried an onion, added all the veg and some leftover gravy + chicken stock, blended the lot, then added the chicken off the bone chopped into chunks and some creme fraiche that needed using up.  It was really delicious.


I recall years ago sitting in the lounge with mum and both of us doubled over in hysterics as Oprah was explaining how lucky she was because she had a private chef who could make soup. She said that she didn't know how anyone could make soup from scratch and it was like alchemy. 

Mum and I still laugh about that even now!


----------



## Griffin.

Bloden said:


> Sorry @ColinUK - 4.4 here.  Morning folks. The beach beckons...


Is it waving? Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Kaylz

I want to apologise for my very short post this morning

I've been stressed out for a few days after not being listened to again, I told my mum there was something wrong with the boiler as suddenly it was taking 10 minutes for the water to start running hot (my suspicion was pressure problems) in order for her to do things at her regular times this meant me needing to do everything earlier including getting up in the morning, today I've seriously had enough and I've been in tears (which yes many of you will think is stupid) so I said to her your going to have to go and look in that boiler cupboard to which she stomps through giving it "I'm telling you now there's nothing wrong with it" pops her head back out and gives it "I think there is something wrong with the pressure", I really am quite angry that again my word wasn't enough, I know that sink like the back of my hand so am going to notice when there is something wrong, now feeling anxious as someone is due this afternoon to see to it xx


----------



## Lanny

Oooh! Just seen that The Royal Ballet’s performance of Swan Lake from 2018 is on BBC iPlayer so, setting down to watch that! I just saw The Kirov Ballet’s production at Christmas on youtube!


----------



## gll

surveyor has just been, walls and floors been picked, bathroom all measured.
I should get a start day in the next 4 weeks and have been advised that during the work no toilet between 8 and 4...yeah I had better get on top of bg by then because peeing will be an issue .

(still no phonecall)


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> surveyor has just been, walls and floors been picked, bathroom all measured.
> I should get a start day in the next 4 weeks and have been advised that during the work no toilet between 8 and 4...yeah I had better get on top of bg by then because peeing will be an issue .
> 
> (still no phonecall)


Even with OK BG this is difficult, our bathroom was done in colder months and I'm not embarrassed to say but we had a bucket just in case as my mum goes to the loo a lot if her feet get cold xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Nice and sunny here.

8.2 this morning @ 9am - can't think of a logical reason why, but it has gone down to 6.4 now, so I see no reason to mess with it.

@Griffin. Oops re the morning reading, but your system is under a lot of stress due to your injuries, so you will be producing lots of Cortisol hormone, which is a double whammy as it both encourages your liver to produce glucose AND increases insulin resistance.  Go with the flow and have a lovely day doing nothing.

Good luck to Mr eggyg.. here's hoping for another cup.


----------



## rosalindb

A nice little 5.2 for me this morning, its been a while


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 6'8. Went to bed at 12 after the BBQ, which was high, but I actually don't test before bed regularly so I don't know how unusual it is. Might be a combination of the bread, late rise from the fatty meats, and a blackcurrant squash that I probably didn't dilute enough  or is Novorapid knocking on my door? It's bound to happen someday, but I can also get low with only basal.

Anyway, another sunny day (I'm becoming British, talking about the weather xD) and I'll try to go for a walk to make the most of it.


----------



## Bloden

Griffin. said:


> Is it waving?


It’s always waving! I loooove the beach.


----------



## mikeyB

Good afternoon, gang. 

Woke up this morning - or rather was woken by the bathroom fitter finishing off the installation of a new electric shower and a whole body dryer next to it. BG was 4.2 after a slow decline overnight. To arrest this decline, breakfast was the usual eye watering double espresso plus three ginger nuts.  Those put me on a more comfortable 6.1, ready for my shower and then step into the range of the automatic switch on for a nice warm blast of air all over me, and ended up dry and warm.

Rather oddly, I still feel warm. It sounds like a luxury item, but it saves washing towels, and me falling over when I close my eyes when towelling my face. I've only used it once, but just that has convinced me that this is the answer to all sorts of questions, but yes, it is luxurious. £1100 or so, if you are interested. (Plus the electrician's money). Made in Spain, where I expect they use the cool setting. Oh, and of course it's more hygienic.

Now I get back to that agonising decision - do I watch the snooker or the IPL cricket? Or either both highlights shows? One of the greatest problems thrown up by being retired Yesterday, naturally I watched the Rovers demolish Preston 4-1 at their gaff.

Happy days, hope you all can get some


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> Anyway, another sunny day (I'm becoming British, talking about the weather xD)


Yeah, I thought that was a uniquely British obsession, but it turns out it’s an Asturian thing too LOL. It’s all my neighbours seemed to talk about when I was living there, which was nice (made me feel right at home).


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> If I were making Celeriac and Chorizo soup I'd slice and fry an onion, then as @ColinUK says, add the Celeriac, stock and seasoning and simmer until tender etc. I'd dice the chorizo, fry it and add it after blending. Perhaps dolly it up with some cream or creme fraiche and chopped herbs such as parsley or chives to serve.


Yep, thats about what the recipe said if i remember rightly. Sounds delicious.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

Been a bit too busy to post these last couple of days.

Also doesn’t help that my libre seems to be constantly reading 2 mmol too low and I’ve come to realise that my gp surgery is absolutely useless.

So all in all not been too happy the last few days!


----------



## TinaD

Sorry to have missed you all  over the past 3 weeks. Tomorrow I will be back testing and planning to be eating sensibly. 3 weeks of getting up 3 times a night, coupled with days of dealing with forms for Ukrainians, setting up for my family's Easter hols, then re-washing everything for the Ukrainians (who, poor dabs, still have not got all their visas) as they plan to leave as soon as the last visa arrives, has run me a bit ragged. Also the night before the foal was eventually born (think I missed entry in the Guinness book of records by minutes) I was taken ill, high temperature yet felt as if in ice bath and shaking with rigors. Good thing nobody spotted me wandering across the yard that night like a chicken with its head off - completely away with the fairies. LFT negative for Covid so some sort of flu I guess. Still a bit wibbly wobbly but fever gone, am beginning to feel on the mend and have stopped coughing blood. Peachy delivery went well, a healthy filly foal with good limbs and nicely dished face, looks as if she will be cremollo rather than palomino - but her Mum loves her and after so many worried nights I would have accepted a healthy un-registerable coloured with a head like a Clydesdale!. Hope everyone is doing well - I'll catch up on the news tomorrow - tonight I sleep Just one question - has anyone had their hands go spastic? Fingers setting off by themselves in all sorts of directions? Its a new one on me - no chance of a Drs appointment until after 15th May.


----------



## Griffin.

This sitting about thing is for the larks.....
I just can't do it I've tried super hard all day to do nothing and I've failed miserably at it how do you just sit and not get in your own head about stuff it's like a itch that you just have to have a scratch so not cut out for the whole rest and recuperate thingamob. I've read listened to music googled whether penquins have knees{ they do just in case you wanted to know} found out that scotlands national animal is a unicorn rearranged my records Been told off loads for not sitting still by nurse rachet{carer} I think I may have to shackle my self to the sofa or nail my feet to the floor Im missing the walks with the hell hound that always burns off loads of energy for me....ok grump over 
Off to watch some kak on the idiot box 
Keep smiling folks 
Griff


----------



## Leadinglights

Griffin. said:


> This sitting about thing is for the larks.....
> I just can't do it I've tried super hard all day to do nothing and I've failed miserably at it how do you just sit and not get in your own head about stuff it's like a itch that you just have to have a scratch so not cut out for the whole rest and recuperate thingamob. I've read listened to music googled whether penquins have knees{ they do just in case you wanted to know} found out that scotlands national animal is a unicorn rearranged my records Been told off loads for not sitting still by nurse rachet{carer} I think I may have to shackle my self to the sofa or nail my feet to the floor Im missing the walks with the hell hound that always burns off loads of energy for me....ok grump over
> Off to watch some kak on the idiot box
> Keep smiling folks
> Griff


Jigsaw puzzles are good when you have to do nothing.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Yesterday, naturally I watched the Rovers demolish Preston 4-1 at their gaff.


Wondered why OH had been so quiet since yesterday evening,


----------



## Lanny

03:49 BS 7.8 

An early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Still a slightly less swing after breakfast yesterday of about 9mmol, from 12.9 it really was as I checked it twice & about the same of 12.5, to 4.2 but, I was already forewarned about the possibility of heading off a hypo at the 2 hour mark with a borderline 7.1. was still ok at the 3 hour mark with 7.1! Then, tesco shopping arrived & after putting it away I was microwaving a frozen baked potato & tested 10:59 BS 4.2 so, had 1 JB & ate the baked potato when it was done with a lower fat prawn cocktail with a reduced NR of 28. Then, a delayed tresiba of only -2 after lunch 14:25 BS 7.5 as it could be too much basal or the effort of putting the shopping away dropped me too low in the last hour?  I’ve decided to wait a bit before sticking basal now until after the after lunch reading to give me a chance to change it if needed: no more it’s already in & I can’t change it!

Everything else was fine after that & I went to bed around 3pm as I was still feeling wiped out as it was the second day in a row with a big swing, only slightly less than the day before, I didn’t have a hungover blinding headache but, still found it hard to focus & think; definitely not the mental arithmetic that I kept trying to do in my head for working out the swing so, gave it up with a rough 9mmol guess which wasn’t THAT far off at 8.7 I CAN work out this morning BUT, I see now the very fact that I kept trying to be exact yesterday & clearly couldn’t at the time shows up my hypo brain stuck on one track mentality! 

I’m still not completely sure if basal needed reducing & after breakfast later will give me a clue then, after lunch before deciding about it today? 

It seems that I’ve been swinging with instabilty for about a month, or maybe a bit longer as I’ve lost track, & REALLY want any kind of stability: even a 9 or 10mmol reading all the time is preferable to me; swinging from high to low is EXHAUSTING like actually swinging physically from the chandeliers but, NO FUN AT ALL!  I can just see the likes of the Honourable Miss Phryne Fisher doing that, swinging from the chandeliers, & having a ball doing it!


----------



## gll

Morning all. 20.3
Up early as I crashed last night around 7pm. 

Update for those who haven't read my other thread - being put insulin
Hopefully getting my prescription today. Need to call GPs before I head in to make sure its ready. Whether the chemist has it in stock is another story 
Should be onwards and downwards soon 

No super epic plans apart from arranging the above and sorting out the tesco order.

Catch you all later x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 4.2
 very busy day yesterday.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.3 on waking today 
that will be because of what I ate yesterday evening.

have a great day everybody.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## SueEK

7.9 today after a huge packet of chopsticks, naughty naughty!  Up a bit late for work.
@TinaD great news that the foal is doing well, lovely photos, thank you x
@gll glad to hear you have been given insulin, I hope all goes well for you x
Have a good day all x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 5.6.  Looks like a nice day here.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.0

I’ve made my final decision on what to study for GCSEs as the courses begin after May half term. English, Maths, Science and  Religious Studies are compulsory and my choices are : Computer Studies , History, Spanish and Triple Science


----------



## harbottle

5.2 this morning!


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 9.3 for me.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @harbottle on your HS


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 for me on this beautiful but very cold day. 1 degree! Brrr!!

What a haul Mr Eggy came home with last night after his local camera club annual awards evening. Three trophies, one medal and five certificates for coming second or third or being highly commended. I am very proud of him, he deserves it as he is a very, very good photographer. Especially pleased he won the St Kilda cup for his Scottish photo as it was a photo of Lochranza Castle on Arran which we visited last year and has very special memories for us.

Anyhoo, two more sleeps until our next Scottish adventure where we’ll make lots more memories I’m sure. I’m getting so excited, you’d think I’d never been on holiday before! I’m such a big kid. 

Glad to see you back @TinaD and your  gorgeous foal.
@gll so glad the doc has seen sense and put you on insulin, you’ll feel like a different person very soon . @harbottle congratulations on the HS. 
@Griffin. I too am absolutely useless at doing nothing, my internal monologue goes crazy and I flit between books, telly, Googling, trying to sleep. I think back to things I should have done or said 20 years ago. I know it doesn’t suit your tough hairy image but have you tried a relaxing bath with some Radox et al? Maybe read a book whilst in there. It might kill an hour or so and your skin will be all soft and smooth!  Good luck today with the task of not doing anything. Been there and got the tee shirt more times than I care to remember.

Have a fabulous day all. 

Just for Barbara @rebrascora here’s our “glam” stair selfie! And a one I took of Mr Eggy and his gains.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg well done to Mr Eggyg!!! Fantastic recognition. Lovely photo of you both as well


----------



## Lanny

Oohh! Well done Mr. @eggyg ! Clapping Hands emoji!


----------



## gll

@harbottle Well done on the HS
@eggyg All those blingy trophies, well done to Mr Eggy and you look especially lovely in your selfie x
@Lily123 Big decisions there, hope you are relived they are all picked now.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.8 for me today….looks like I can knock the extra 0.5 of night time levemir, that I’ve been having for the last week, on the head…had half a finger of fudge in the night to get me there “it is just enough”…for those that remember the advert

Good work @harbottle with the 5.2

Looks like someone is going to need an extra shelf in the trophy cabinet @eggyg …sounds like you had a lovely evening.

Looks like another sunny day ahead…could anyone arrange for some strictly overnight rain perhaps….the garden could definitely do with some.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   5.7 here.

Nice work @harbottle.  Very nice work MrEggyg @eggyg.

Had the tslim Show & Tell yesterday, but I’m still leaning towards the Omnipod - got a bit of research to do this morning, then I’ll email my DSN with my decision. Exciting stuff! 

The beach is shouting and jumping up n down @Griffin. LOL


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Looks a bit dull outside this morning. Yesterday was unexpectedly sunny, suppose it’s too much to hope that the sun will put in a later appearance.
Congratulations to Mr. Eggy. Do you make him dust and polish his own trophies, @eggyg , or will you get landed with the task?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @harbottle on the HS. My reading was 4.7 earlier. 

And well done to prize-winning Mr @eggyg 

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Oops! It seems that I got confused earlier when posting about yesterday as I forgot I woke up high form the previous day’s swinging: did you notice & wonder why the same figures of yesterday’s post; 12.9, 12.5 & 7.1 just before breakfast? I may not be in any way hypo hungover this morning but, it was still early with no coffee, until just now, &   brain not in full gear yet!

So, I finished breakfast yesterday at the two hour mark exactly the same 7.1 which is borderline too low, 7.0 is the “keep an eye on it” benchmark, & then, the 11:00 to 12:00 tesco delivery came early, they do quite a lot come early, around 10:45! I put it away & dropped almost 3mmol by the time I’d put it away! So, not quite as bad as I thought but, still felt rotten after eating as it was the second day in a row of heading off hypos!

Now with breakfast eaten, tested at 2 hour mark, 4 hour mark & just now for an early lunch I definitely know that reducing Tresiba was right yesterday & I’ll reduce it a bit more -2 today! I was too high at the 2 hour mark 05:59 BS 14.2, didn’t correct as aI was gathering info, dropped to 07:43 BS 9.6 just 6 minutes shy of the 4 hour mark that’s still too high. But, now dropped to 08:22 BS 6.6 for lunch just now! Which I’ve now learnt don’t correct at all & see where BS is at after active NR around the 4 hour mark at least & longer to see if it continues to drop? Clearly I can see now basal is too much & NR is too little but, testing too early so, BS is still high & the basal drags it down further so, can, & have, ended up heading off hypos! I’m STILL trying to get my head around getting Tresiba RIGHT! I’m testing too much, too early & not patient enough to wait to correct too soon! 

Every time I THINK I’ve got my head around Tresiba & compensating with NR while waiting for the slow changes that I can’t avoid with my erratic cycles; I find that I haven’t!  But, I’m slowly gathering info from experience & hope to do better, or get it right, by my next cycle unpredictability WHEN?

On another completely different note I finally got to try out the coffee bags that came with yesterday’s shopping, already had my coffee from the machine early yesterday morning, & had a big 2 cup coffee brewed fir 2 minutes as per instructions with my lunch just now & the verdict is just a bit weak & will try 3 minutes next time before I squeeze the bag out! It’s definitely a ground coffee taste though, that’s much nicer than any instant could be: just need to tweak the brewing time! 

I will now sit on my itching hands & NOT test til 12:30 & there’s still time left until 14:30 or a bit later before Tresiba gies in but, I’m pretty sure it’s still too much & see what happens?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, lovely day again.

8.4 this morning.  Was lazy and didn't adjust basals yesterday.  Clearly I must do it today.

Congrats to @harbottle for the HS and to Mr @eggyg for his brilliant performance in photography.

@Lily123 you must be relieved now you have made your decision.  Forgive me and I am sure there are multiple reasons for Religious studies to be compulsory (e.g. understanding and coexisting in our multi-racial society), but I would have thought Computer Studies should have been compulsory and take precedence in this day and age?

@TinaD lovely photos of the foal and her mum... hope you are feeling better.

@gll, pleased to hear you are now going to be on insulin and keeping my fingers crossed it will help you.  Did the DSN mention to you that you need to inform DVLA?  You need to fill in a form and I think you need get it signed by the GP.  I believe you can download it.


----------



## rebrascora

5.0 for me this morning but that was after a JB for a 3.5. Went to bed late on 8.3 and a very slight upward drift but had a good deep sleep once I got warmed up, which always drops my levels. Having rather too many hypos at the moment, but I am blaming the weather as it is making basal doses tricky.

Blooming Heck!! @eggyg That is some haul! Many congratulations to Mr Eggy. Not sure either of you are winning any awards for that selfie though, since you both have your hands on the phone.... or maybe that is the problem..... or whoever does the housework needs to straighten up the hall mirror.  ....Lovely to see you looking glam before your night out though. You both scrub up very well.

Many congratulations to @harbottle on another HS

@Lanny Hope you find some stability soon. Do you think the change to Tresiba is part of the problem?

@Lily123 I hope you enjoy studying those subjects. You could perhaps practice your Spanish on @Elenka_HM 

@TinaD Congratulations to you and Peachy. Lovely foal even if she did keep you waiting with lots of sleepless nights. Making me feel quite broody seeing that photo but my old lady is past having any more. 
Would just like to say there is nothing wrong with having the head of a Clydesdale (I'm rather partial to those big guys and my lot all have some Clydie in them..... as long as it is attached to the body of a Clydesdale..... but pleased you got a nice dainty dished face for your little filly. 
Do you have any plans for her? ie will you sell her or keep her?


----------



## Lanny

Well, Barbara @rebrascora , Tresiba has certainly been a learning curve but, the very high doses of Levemir twice a day were a problem too in the lumps it caused so, who knows how much insulin I actually absorbed? So, I’ll stick with the Tresiba  for now & have a discussion about managing it better at the next hospital review which will be coming up: said 3 to 4 months at the last review which was 24/02/22; next month or maybe June?


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Was 6.2 this morning (finger prick).

Libre is being very temperamental. Sometimes it seems pretty much spot on and other times it’s reading way out so not sure whether to trust it or not! So mainly just making do with finger pricks for now.

Also the gp surgery has finally processed what I needed them to process 3 weeks ago, hence why I’ve been annoyed. But they’ve finally done it now so feeling a bit happier.

Have a good day all


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. Looks a bit dull outside this morning. Yesterday was unexpectedly sunny, suppose it’s too much to hope that the sun will put in a later appearance.
> Congratulations to Mr. Eggy. Do you make him dust and polish his own trophies, @eggyg , or will you get landed with the task?


Hmm… neither of us is red hot on the dusting front but at least I know where the Mr Sheen is kept! So I guess it’ll be me then!


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora we’re not so good on the selfie front, our kids think we’re hilarious. As for the “wonky mirror” that’s definitely the lack of selfie skills, it is straight, honestly guv!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

No reading for me today as I forgot to take my meter to bed with me.

@harbottle - congrats on the HS
@TinaD - the new foal looks so beautiful
@eggyg - congrats to mr eggy on winning all those trophies and certificates.
@gll - saw on your other thread about finally getting prescribed insulin, hope the pharmacy as it in stock so you can start getting those numbers down,


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Well it was nice and sunny when I went out for some milk but gone overcast and a bit brrr again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people!! 6'1. Yesterday was a quiet day, the highlight of it was going on a walk and reading in a big green area. There was a few people with dogs and children, it's nice to see them all playing 

@Lily123 well done choosing your subjects and I hope you have a good year with them. May I ask what is triple science?? And, as @rebrascora said, feel free to ask me about Spanish if you want <3


----------



## Lanny

It’s been a while since I did my GCSE’s as I was in the very first year to do them in the switch over from O levels, WAY back in 1988, & things have changed since then! But, in my day the 3 sciences of Biology, Chemistry & Physics were done completely separately & I did all three which is, I believe the equivalent of triple science as all three sciences are done together with a bit of each so, 1 science is equal to 1 GCSE & 3 triple science is equal to the all three I did? I may be wrong but, that’s the way I think of it?


----------



## Griffin.

eggyg said:


> @Griffin. I too am absolutely useless at doing nothing, my internal monologue goes crazy and I flit between books, telly, Googling, trying to sleep. I think back to things I should have done or said 20 years ago. I know it doesn’t suit your tough hairy image but have you tried a relaxing bath with some Radox et al? Maybe read a book whilst in there. It might kill an hour or so and your skin will be all soft and smooth!  Good luck today with the task of not doing anything. Been there and got the tee shirt more times than I care


Morning all reading is 21.2
It's so high becuase I'm super stressed out bloomin virgin price increase double billed services have gone up they changed my offer by mistake and I can't get the old one back becuase it's no longer available and I'm in no way shape or form racist but call centres in the phillipenes can bog right off try and explain to them that you are on a fixed income is pretty much like asking for a set of hens teeth... It's not their fault I don't blame them I blame the soulless corporations that do it to rake in cash..
In response to the bath thing I'm six 3 and I've yet to find a bath I can lay out in and have a soak and my bath was made for hobbits it's tiny jigsaw puzzles and tourettes don't mix very well at all I can't tell you how many puzzle pieces have been flung and never found again soduku causes me to shut down I'm number dyslexic they don't make sense to me I have to shop with a calculator or I always always over spend so I only pay in cash and only ever take my budget in with me.
I'm off to get my stress levels back down to a more reasonable rate
Have a great day all
Keep smiling {mines more of an angry rictus}
Griff


----------



## Bexlee

Lanny said:


> It’s been a while since I did my GCSE’s as I was in the very first year to do them in the switch over from O levels, WAY back in 1988, & things have changed since then! But, in my day the 3 sciences of Biology, Chemistry & Physics were done completely separately & I did all three which is, I believe the equivalent of triple science as all three sciences are done together with a bit of each so, 1 science is equal to 1 GCSE & 3 triple science is equal to the all three I did? I may be wrong but, that’s the way I think of it?


Almost !

Triple science is 3 subject - Bio, Chem and Phys and 3 separate grades at the end. 

Combined science now called helpfully Called Trilogy !!! 

Trilogy is still 3 sciences as it is in triple, taught separately and examined as separate subjects BUT the scores are averaged out over the 3 subjects to give 2 grades at the end. 

Triple science has a few extra units / bits in it plus an extra 30 min to answer questions 

Can you guess what I teach ?!


----------



## Bexlee

4.7 for me this morning.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> 5.0 for me this morning but that was after a JB for a 3.5. Went to bed late on 8.3 and a very slight upward drift but had a good deep sleep once I got warmed up, which always drops my levels. Having rather too many hypos at the moment, but I am blaming the weather as it is making basal doses tricky.
> 
> Blooming Heck!! @eggyg That is some haul! Many congratulations to Mr Eggy. Not sure either of you are winning any awards for that selfie though, since you both have your hands on the phone.... or maybe that is the problem..... or whoever does the housework needs to straighten up the hall mirror.  ....Lovely to see you looking glam before your night out though. You both scrub up very well.
> 
> Many congratulations to @harbottle on another HS
> 
> @Lanny Hope you find some stability soon. Do you think the change to Tresiba is part of the problem?
> 
> @Lily123 I hope you enjoy studying those subjects. You could perhaps practice your Spanish on @Elenka_HM
> 
> @TinaD Congratulations to you and Peachy. Lovely foal even if she did keep you waiting with lots of sleepless nights. Making me feel quite broody seeing that photo but my old lady is past having any more.
> Would just like to say there is nothing wrong with having the head of a Clydesdale (I'm rather partial to those big guys and my lot all have some Clydie in them..... as long as it is attached to the body of a Clydesdale..... but pleased you got a nice dainty dished face for your little filly.
> Do you have any plans for her? ie will you sell her or keep her?


I have nothing against Clydesdales - my beloved last old mare was a C x TB. Retired from puissance and turned her hooves to dressage. At 17hh her head looked elegant and intelligent - but it would look a bit odd on a Welsh Mountain Pony (Section A). The filly's future - probably show her in hand as a youngster (her Mum won everything going) and then sell her on. Unless second grandson (11 months) becomes an equine addict. In which case it would depend on her temperament. Peachy is so laid back you would think she was a cannabis toking hippie in a previous life but her first foal was a right madam. Won a bit in hand but not at all safe at either end - had a Putin size grudge against the world.


----------



## Lily123

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people!! 6'1. Yesterday was a quiet day, the highlight of it was going on a walk and reading in a big green area. There was a few people with dogs and children, it's nice to see them all playing
> 
> @Lily123 well done choosing your subjects and I hope you have a good year with them. May I ask what is triple science?? And, as @rebrascora said, feel free to ask me about Spanish if you want <3


Exactly as @Bexlee has explained.

Thanks for the offer of practicing Spanish, I’ve studied Spanish since Year 7 (September 2019) and I’ll be going into Year 10


----------



## Lily123

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, lovely day again.
> 
> 8.4 this morning.  Was lazy and didn't adjust basals yesterday.  Clearly I must do it today.
> 
> Congrats to @harbottle for the HS and to Mr @eggyg for his brilliant performance in photography.
> 
> @Lily123 you must be relieved now you have made your decision.  Forgive me and I am sure there are multiple reasons for Religious studies to be compulsory (e.g. understanding and coexisting in our multi-racial society), but I would have thought Computer Studies should have been compulsory and take precedence in this day and age?
> 
> @TinaD lovely photos of the foal and her mum... hope you are feeling better.
> 
> @gll, pleased to hear you are now going to be on insulin and keeping my fingers crossed it will help you.  Did the DSN mention to you that you need to inform DVLA?  You need to fill in a form and I think you need get it signed by the GP.  I believe you can download it.


Computer Studies comes under Design & Technology but I see what you mean. Religious Studies is compulsory because is a Church of England school


----------



## Griffin.

Calmed down now. 
Sorry if that last post was a little ranty and grouchy I hate change it throws me right off I'm very much set in routines it helps me handle the challenges that the ocd and tourettes throw at me on a daily basis so altering things isn't a simple thing it's super hard for me I don't do spur of the moment I need planning and time to get ready for change. Spent the afternoon plotting big coparations demise {insert evil laugh here}....and wondering if their All powerful then why do some superheros wear the undies over their trousers.... Then contemplated the whole if Teflon is non stick how do they get it to stick to pan? My brain is a rather quirky bit of kit.. 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Lanny

As to the undies over trousers @Griffin. Super heroes wear tights & as a lady that’s had problems wearing tights, why I never wear them now & haven’t in YEARS, they’re notorious for creeping down & Nora Batty of The Last of The Summer Wine had that notorious tights wrinkled around her ankles look! Me being only 155cm tall & tights being mostly one size fits all the legs are too long for me & I had that problem BIG time! It’s not just short ladies either who have that creeping down problem as I once worked with a girl taller than me & actually wore two pairs of panties: one under & one over her tights; that solved that problem for her!  So, there’s a thought! Maybe the undies over the tights is to keep them from falling down?


----------



## Pattidevans

Lily123 said:


> Computer Studies comes under Design & Technology but I see what you mean. Religious Studies is compulsory because is a Church of England school


Ah, they threw me out of Latin (not because I wasn't up to learning it, but because I didn't concentrate and messed about in class) and made me do Religious studies, the synoptic gospels, which I hated!

Now I wish I'd concentrated in Latin, it makes foreign languages so much easier if you know the latin roots.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Ah, they threw me out of Latin (not because I wasn't up to learning it, but because I didn't concentrate and messed about in class) and made me do Religious studies, the synoptic gospels, which I hated!
> 
> Now I wish I'd concentrated in Latin, it makes foreign languages so much easier if you know the latin roots.


I must admit having done Latin I could make some sense of things in Italy which was handy as there was very little in English at the touristy places.


----------



## Lily123

Pattidevans said:


> Ah, they threw me out of Latin (not because I wasn't up to learning it, but because I didn't concentrate and messed about in class) and made me do Religious studies, the synoptic gospels, which I hated!
> 
> Now I wish I'd concentrated in Latin, it makes foreign languages so much easier if you know the latin roots.


Latin is one language that would be great to learn but they don’t offer it at my school : Spanish, French or German. Religious Studies is my best subject which I got a 5 in this year (not sure of the translation to old grades)


----------



## Bloden

I studied Latin at school, but it deffo didn’t help me to learn Spanish...all I could remember after two years is puer (boys smell, therefore poo-er), a slave / teacher called a pedagogus and a bunch of pain in the neck cases - nominative, genitive, accusative, ZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bloden said:


> I studied Latin at school, but it deffo didn’t help me to learn Spanish...all I could remember after two years is puer (boys smell, therefore poo-er), a slave / teacher called a pedagogus and a bunch of pain in the neck cases - nominative, genitive, accusative, ZZZZZZZZ.


I had to do Latin for 3 years. Hated it!! I never did fathom out what a future pluperfect subjunctive was.
I still laugh at Sid James' words in Carry On Cleo (I think it was)
"Puer puer puer" as every school boy knows is "Boy, O Boy O Boy"  

Or John Cleese's Roman centurion in Life of Brian








						The Writing’s on the Wall: Reading Roman Graffiti
					

JERRY TONER⠀ Who writes on a house like this?




					antigonejournal.com
				




Dez


----------



## gll

@Griffin. since you are kinda a superhero you need to go bust out the underpants and embrace the wearing of them on top of your trousers. (also hugs, i know its tough at the mo, we are all here for you x)


----------



## Lanny

Latin wasn’t available at my high school being a state one: for those that didn’t pass their 11+; I’ve been a late bloomer all my life & definitely think that the 11+ was always unfair as it was too early for me! I & a lot of children didn’t get smarter until later! I went from being bottom half of the class all through primary school to being the very top in just 2 years of high school: in the second highest class in form 1 & the top class from form 2 on & came first in nearly every subject, from form 2 on, except maths! But, that was of course in high school as opposed to grammar school where the ones who passed their 11+ went. A LOT of subjects like latin & Applied maths, what it was called then & don’t know if it’s still called that, & languages just weren’t available to us in high school! But, I learnt quite a bit of Italian through my love of opera & looking up translated libretto’s helped a lot with that & Spanish too as it’s quite similar roots!


----------



## Lanny

AND on a completely different note! I did say the unpredictability of WHEN my next cycle is? It’s NOW!  THANK GOODNESS I’ve reduced my Tresiba!

Well, that explains the swings then!  I had it in the back of my mind already & here it is! I’ll have to be ultra ultra conservative with NR & leave myself space to drop! What did I say about needing changes in basal that I can’t avoid? A Frustrated emoji! Sigh!

Was going to bed soon & always like to clear my bladder before going to bed so, at least I don’t need to change the bed! THAT was lucky!  Count the small blessings!


----------



## Leadinglights

My OH went to school in Rhodesia and they had to do Afrikaans and unless they passed it they were not allowed to be in the top stream. He always felt hard done by as he got over 90% in all his other subjects but failed his Afrikaans so was restricted in what exams they were allowed to take.


----------



## Griffin.

Leadinglights said:


> My OH went to school in Rhodesia and they had to do Afrikaans and unless they passed it they were not allowed to be in the top stream. He always felt hard done by as he got over 90% in all his other subjects but failed his Afrikaans so was restricted in what exams they were allowed to take.


im still fluent in Afrikaans i also speak Dutch and I'm not too bad at Flemish either when we first got to south Africa in 78 i went to a Afrikaans school for 3 years so i learnt very quickly to speak the language and Dutch and Flemish are what make up most common words in the language  i  there's now 12 offical languages over there now


----------



## Bexlee

Lily123 said:


> Latin is one language that would be great to learn but they don’t offer it at my school : Spanish, French or German. Religious Studies is my best subject which I got a 5 in this year (not sure of the translation to old grades)


1 = G.        2 = F.        3 = E.     
4 = D / C (low C) 
5 = C / B  (high C low B)
6 = B       
7= A    
8 = A*
9  = A**

In the old days pre 2016/2017 a pass was a C it’s now a 4 but really a 5 English and Maths and for A-levels 6/7 +

No doubt there will be a grade 10 soon !


----------



## sg295

Lily123 said:


> Computer Studies comes under Design & Technology but I see what you mean. Religious Studies is compulsory because is a Church of England school


Ahh ok that’s interesting.

I went to a C of E school as well and both religious studies and computing (ICT as they called it then) were compulsory.


----------



## sg295

Also @Lily123 I took GCSE history and loved it!

Most likely has changed since I took mine back in 2015 but if you have any questions I’ll see if I can answer them!


----------



## Lily123

sg295 said:


> Also @Lily123 I took GCSE history and loved it!
> 
> Most likely has changed since I took mine back in 2015 but if you have any questions I’ll see if I can answer them!


Thanks!


----------



## Lily123

sg295 said:


> Ahh ok that’s interesting.
> 
> I went to a C of E school as well and both religious studies and computing (ICT as they called it then) were compulsory.


Computer Studies is compulsory at my school for at least one half term in Year 7 and 8 and in Year 9 you have to choose two D&Ts that you want to do and then to do a D&T at GCSEs you have to have done the corresponding Year 9 course. I picked Computer Studies and Food Technology for Year 9 and narrowed it down to Computer Studies for GCSEs


----------



## Griffin.

It's a 17.5 
Bit a of a sad day for me I would of been married for 23 years today I miss her like crazy she really was my world. Going to go where I spread her ashes today and I'm going to say hello dont care what I look like I've done this every year for the past four years now and it's a tradition that I plan on upholding for as long as I possibly can.. 
Nurse ratchet brought me some home made Thai food last night It was almost as good as the pha I ate the last time I was in phuket I wasn't expecting it at all and I still have some left over for lunch today I think Thai is my all time favourite food ever. 
Heardle in one today. 
Hope everyone has a great Thursday 
And remember you should always tell the people in your life just how much they matter to you.. Always!!!


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning from me. 5.6 on this frosty morning. -1 degrees! Brrr! Can’t wait to get to sunny Scotland tomorrow!  Who am I kidding?  I’ve packed my thermal vest.

Another busy day today, last minute packing, a hoover through and I might break out the furniture polish. Then tonight we’re off out again! I know, feast or famine or what? Three times in just over a week. We’re going to see the comedian Jason Manford, these tickets were bought pre pandemic for us from our daughters. It’s eventually happening. He’s actually doing two shows in Carlisle tonight, luckily for us we’re at the early one, 6pm, so we can get home for an early night. 

Have the best day you can. 

@Griffin. think of the good times, and you’re correct, tell your loved ones as much as possible how much you love them.


----------



## Lanny

05:22 BS 7.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had an almost completely free dinner, bolus wise, yesterday just 3 hours after lunch! I just felt an instinct to eat which I listened to so, tested & I was lower than after eating breakfast at BS 7.5. Thanks to all that testing after breakfast I knew I was headed for the floor again! So, I had a ham & mustard sandwich & a whole pack of 5 chicken hotdogs, no bread, with ketchup & mustard with no bolus. Then, reduced basal Tresiba at 14:30. Then, it wasn’t until about 16:00 that I tested as I was thinking of going to bed & it was BS 10.6. Thought I’d leave it for another hour or so until I’m actually ready to sleep to correct if I’m still above 10 as it might drop after the free dinner? Then, of course my cycle announced itself about half an hour later! I then, finally felt ready to sleep around 18:00 & tested again BS 11.6 so, a tiny bit of bolus 2 NR & went to bed! Was worried even that little bit would send me low but, didn’t want to go to bed that high! Phew! I’m ok this morning!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! The verdict on the 3 minutes brew with the coffee bags this morning: ALMOST perfect; just goes a bit cold quite fast so, heat the fresh long life milk in a little jug in the microwave next time & it WILL be perfect!  It tastes WONDERFUL! Coffee bags are a HIT with me!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 
slightly more respectable than the last few days.

telephone consultation with orthopaedic surgeon didn’t go quite as well as expected, as hes left the local hospital - so although I’m being currently treated with steroid injections (awaiting sugary) 
it seems im being discharged back to my GP then I can be re-referred back to the new clinic (I think of the person who called me) 
I know parts of the NHS is overstretched but it sounds crazy sometimes.

A busy few days today and tomorrow at work for me
looking forward to the long weekend, I can’t believe it’s nearly the end of the month already.

has anyone else noticed we haven’t seen @Gwynn on here for a few days, hope he’s OK 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## gll

Good Morning Everyone!


I wanted to draw faces on it too but at 6am, my mouse drawing skills aren't up to par 

First one is done. My bg wont know what know what is coming!


----------



## Lanny

gll said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> View attachment 20754
> 
> I wanted to draw faces on it too but at 6am, my mouse drawing skills aren't up to par
> 
> First one is done. My bg wont know what know what is coming!


It won’t be long before you’ll start the hoping, with various degrees of anxiousness & rubbing hands, wait after you’ve deposited your blood drop & before the meter comes up with the reading with a mantra in your head going “please, please, please be a good reading”! 

My dear forum pal @Wirrallass once posted a very apt picture of a cartoon drawing of a girl? with her hands together, all wide eyed anxious with a thought bubble saying just that, “please, please, please be good!” that just about sums it up for all of us, really! It sure made me laugh at the time & remember it: there’s ALWAYS a degree of THAT just before every reading comes up on the meter! 

I haven’t seen you post in quite a while & hope you’re well @Wirrallass


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 8.3


----------



## gll

@Griffin. I hope when you tell her her hello, you can tell her about some of the positives you have going on in your life too and all your daft stories. Big pile of hugs waiting for you here if you need one x

@eggyg I was going to stand out the back garden to tell you what you need to wear but i got as far as opening the back door before I quickly closed it again...brrrr Scotland is cold

@Lanny  at the moment it is "what disastrous number will it be this time"


----------



## harbottle

Oops, time is still on Spanish time.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 for me. Have i only been back at work 3 days?! I'm really tired already!!

@Griffin. You are so right. We all need to tell our loved ones how much we care. Take care, big hugs to you.

@eggyg Ooooh a holiday, doesn't matter what the weather is like as long as it doesn't rain. Its just nice to get away. Enjoy your night out with Jason Manford.

@harbottle congrats on the HS.

@goodybags you're right. @Gwynn hasn't been on. I hope all is ok.

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Off to sunny Swansea to see my mum. We’re taking her blue badge down to the beach for a coffee - there’s a disabled spot just next to the café. 

Who said Scotland? Brrr, I had to put the heating on!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 this morning. A bit chilly but no frost. Foal spent yesterday happily wandering through and demolishing the electric fence which guards a new plantation...At 10 last night changed the battery in the half dark and replaced one of the tape hangers whilst giving Peachy a few words about child care...Then hit Amazon for a new solar charged energizer. £169 out of the gin and sausages budget  She won't eat my seedlings but Peachy takes a view that if it will fit in her jaws it is going in her stomach. Going to take it very slow and lazy today, this 'flu attack seems to have stolen every bit of energy I have so was a miserable limp rag by 10.30 last night, struggling to breath. A bit better this morning and fence still up so either the other battery had more kick or foaley got bored. Anxiously awaiting my home check - a bit worried as the Council Officer on the phone said he looks for double glazing on the static - since I am paying for the heating I can't see the problem. If it was cold with the 2 electric heaters you can be sure my daughter would have complained since tact is not amongst her many skills (at least when addressing her old Mum). There just isn't enough room in the house for 3 generations so we plan on doing what we do as a family - sharing the house but using the static for privacy time and extra bed spaces. Hey ho, nothing is straight forward.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 6.7 for me. Have i only been back at work 3 days?! I'm really tired already!!
> 
> @Griffin. You are so right. We all need to tell our loved ones how much we care. Take care, big hugs to you.
> 
> @eggyg Ooooh a holiday, doesn't matter what the weather is like as long as it doesn't rain. Its just nice to get away. Enjoy your night out with Jason Manford.
> 
> @harbottle congrats on the HS.
> 
> @goodybags you're right. @Gwynn hasn't been on. I hope all is ok.
> 
> Have a good day everybody.


Oh don’t worry, thermal vest  packed, woolly hat , neck buff and thermal gloves already in rucksack. We came up to Arran the same time last year and had four top layers on and sometimes two pairs of walking trousers everyday of the week. It’s ok we’re Northern, we’re hard!  

PS. Good job I checked before pressing reply. Predicted text said I had “ sucked” my thermal vest and I had a “ willy” hat!


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> @Griffin. I hope when you tell her her hello, you can tell her about some of the positives you have going on in your life too and all your daft stories. Big pile of hugs waiting for you here if you need one x
> 
> @eggyg I was going to stand out the back garden to tell you what you need to wear but i got as far as opening the back door before I quickly closed it again...brrrr Scotland is cold
> 
> @Lanny  at the moment it is "what disastrous number will it be this time"


I’m all prepared! Shorts,  tee shirts, flip flops! That’ll be ok will it? It’s nearly May!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, despite falling for the Eton Mess for pud last night after I’d had a virtuous salad for main. Must have been the exercise, we are in East Sussex for a couple of days for my annual fix of camellias and rhododendrons. They don’t grow where we live. Visited Wakehurst Place and Sheffield Park, home later today after Leonardslee this morning.


----------



## SueEK

7.4 today. Been a very busy week at work so glad to be off for a few days. Hubbys car passed its MOT last week and now the clutch has gone aargh! He’s had to take my car again so shopping is off and so is going down our local shops., so exciting housework and ironing it is - what fun!!  
Someone had an HS yesterday but can’t remember who but congrats to them anyway.
@eggyg hope you have a great holiday and well done to Mr eggyg on his trophy haul.
@Griffin. hope today goes well for you, remember the lovely times x
Have a good day all x


----------



## SueEK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, despite falling for the Eton Mess for pud last night after I’d had a virtuous salad for main. Must have been the exercise, we are in East Sussex for a couple of days for my annual fix of camellias and rhododendrons. They don’t grow where we live. Visited Wakehurst Place and Sheffield Park, home later today after Leonardslee this morning.


Love Leonardslee, I think they have wombats there as well, sounds weird but true x


----------



## Robin

SueEK said:


> Love Leonardslee, I think they have wombats there as well, sounds weird but true x


It’s wallabies, I think.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, despite falling for the Eton Mess for pud last night after I’d had a virtuous salad for main. Must have been the exercise, we are in East Sussex for a couple of days for my annual fix of camellias and rhododendrons. They don’t grow where we live. Visited Wakehurst Place and Sheffield Park, home later today after Leonardslee this morning.


Sounds lovely Robin. We have lots of camellias up here, but I would say after this weeks frosty starts they may be finished. The best rhododendrons I ever saw were in Lanhydrock House in Cornwall. I’ve never ever seen such huge bushes. Unfortunately it was October and the flowers weren’t at their best, but still amazing.


----------



## Lanny

Aw! All this talk of flowers! Noticed the Cherry Blossoms were in full & glorious bloom from the taxis there & back last week for the liver blood tests!  I LOVE it when the Cherry Blossoms are out but, they don’t last long & only seen them in passing from the back of a taxi! In previous years, pre covid, I’d be out walking more while they’re out to see as much of them as I can before they’re gone! The Cherry Blossom season is HUGE & much revered in Japan!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> I’m all prepared! Shorts,  tee shirts, flip flops! That’ll be ok will it? It’s nearly May!


uuuhuhh you will be FINE.  I'm certain that as you go past central Scotland where I am and go further up north, the temps will be almost tropical!!!

Well done @harbottle on the HS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @harbottle on another HS. 
It was 5.5 for me today.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. 
Getting rather bored of being in the sixes rather than the fives at the moment. Better than being in the sevens or eights though.


----------



## zippyjojo

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here, despite falling for the Eton Mess for pud last night after I’d had a virtuous salad for main. Must have been the exercise, we are in East Sussex for a couple of days for my annual fix of camellias and rhododendrons. They don’t grow where we live. Visited Wakehurst Place and Sheffield Park, home later today after Leonardslee this morning.


I grew up in Horsham - LOVE Leonards Lee. Have a great day


----------



## zippyjojo

6.1 - I know I was told I don't need to be so rigid/frequent with my BG monitoring but I really feel if I don't all the good work I've been doing may slide. Well I suppose it's my choice, because they're my fingers. I might resist doing one before lunch (or I might not ...) Got a 6.5 mile walk ahead of me this morning. I dropped my car at the garage for a service yesterday and walked home - it's a lovely walk through fields and a couple of villages with just one nasty road bit which is very noisy with lorries so I don't take a dog.  I must remember to have a snack in my pocket for near the end. Yesterday I had my hypo pack but even though I felt low I didn't need that so just need a nut bar or something. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

3.5 for me this morning and that was my second trip into the red  overnight despite a basal reduction before bed and not much exercise as I pulled my right calf muscle yesterday..... maybe hobbling takes more effort! And according to Libre I am back in the red now after breakfast but finger prick shows 5.4 so I have definitely come up but Fiasp kicked in quicker this morning and caught me a bit off guard.
I haven't eaten a proper meal for a few days as I can't be bothered to cook when I get in at 9.30pm so I just had some olives and cheese and a cup of coffee with cream the last 2 nights and no bolus for that obviously and I think the very low carb intake and not much protein affects my basal needs. I just had 4 units of bolus at breakfast yesterday and that was it for the day. I am a long way off starving though so don't worry and I will make up for it when I feel I need to, but happy enough not to eat when I don't feel hungry and less injections is always nice. I also really enjoyed my mixed olives and cheese (had a mixture of blue Stilton, vintage red Leicester and mature Cheddar) and my coffee with cream is such a comfort when it is cold like this as well as a little luxury. Surprisingly the coffee doesn't stop me from sleeping well and I have had lovely deep restful sleeps the last 2 nights despite the hypos when I just wake up, scan (reader is always under pillow), munch 1 or 2 JBs (on bedside table) depending upon the reading and back to deep blissful sleep within a few mins. Looks like there might need to be another basal reduction again tonight, especially as I am shifting another trailer load of manure today. I might even manage with just 2 injections on a morning (basal and breakfast bolus) tomorrow if I am lucky and no more for the rest of the day. It's almost like just being part time diabetic!

Congrats to @harbottle on another HS. Question is, can you make it the elusive hat trick tomorrow??? No pressure  

@Griffin. Hope your visit gives you some comfort today. Do try to focus your thoughts on the good times and don't forget to tell her what a hero you are and that you have made some new friends here. Hugs from me too!

@gll Looking forward to seeing lower numbers on that meter soon.

@goodybags Yes, it occurred to me too that @Gwynn has been AWOL for a few days. Hope all is OK and it's just that he has got sick of us lot blathering on.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this grey day.

14.6 this morning sigh... it's been steadily creeping up since yesterday afternoon.  I went for diabetic bloods to be drawn prior to a yearly review at the GPs.  The HCA couldn't get any out of my left arm, so went to pull up my right sleeve and I had a sharp pain as the sleeve tugged on my pod.  I had forgotten it was on that arm.  I think it might have been dislodged a bit so I'm not getting the full dose out of it.  Will change it after my shower this morning.

Interesting discussion on Latin... @MeeTooTeeTwo 's link to the Pompeiian graffiti was fascinating and very funny in places.  FWIW brought back a memory of a discussion on how to cook rabbit some years ago. Between an Italian restaurateur who spoke no English, my hubby's latin and my Spanish we managed to understand everything quite clearly!

@harbottle congrats yet again!

@eggyg have a wonderful holiday.  At one point I thought you were packing the vacuum cleaner.

@gll fingers crossed for better numbers soon.

@goodybags hope you get seen re: your ankle soon.

@TinaD what is a "static"?


----------



## Lanny

zippyjojo said:


> 6.1 - I know I was told I don't need to be so rigid/frequent with my BG monitoring but I really feel if I don't all the good work I've been doing may slide. Well I suppose it's my choice, because they're my fingers. I might resist doing one before lunch (or I might not ...) Got a 6.5 mile walk ahead of me this morning. I dropped my car at the garage for a service yesterday and walked home - it's a lovely walk through fields and a couple of villages with just one nasty road bit which is very noisy with lorries so I don't take a dog.  I must remember to have a snack in my pocket for near the end. Yesterday I had my hypo pack but even though I felt low I didn't need that so just need a nut bar or something. Have a good day everyone.


I feel completely blind, stumbling about, if I DON’T test! I’ve had various consultants in the past saying I test too much but, I need as much info as I can get when things go awry!


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all this grey day.
> 
> 14.6 this morning sigh... it's been steadily creeping up since yesterday afternoon.  I went for diabetic bloods to be drawn prior to a yearly review at the GPs.  The HCA couldn't get any out of my left arm, so went to pull up my right sleeve and I had a sharp pain as the sleeve tugged on my pod.  I had forgotten it was on that arm.  I think it might have been dislodged a bit so I'm not getting the full dose out of it.  Will change it after my shower this morning.
> 
> Interesting discussion on Latin... @MeeTooTeeTwo 's link to the Pompeiian graffiti was fascinating and very funny in places.  FWIW brought back a memory of a discussion on how to cook rabbit some years ago. Between an Italian restaurateur who spoke no English, my hubby's latin and my Spanish we managed to understand everything quite clearly!
> 
> @harbottle congrats yet again!
> 
> @eggyg have a wonderful holiday.  At one point I thought you were packing the vacuum cleaner.
> 
> @gll fingers crossed for better numbers soon.
> 
> @goodybags hope you get seen re: your ankle soon.
> 
> @TinaD what is a "static"?


A large caravan style holiday or park home - like you see on big holiday parks. It is a permanent installation with all mains services/full bathroom and kitchen, sleeps 6. Not capable of being towed on roads - move by crane and lorry. Hence "static".


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> @eggyg have a wonderful holiday. At one point I thought you were packing the vacuum cleaner


I might as well as I’m just about taking everything else! Le Aldi Fake Cruset, sharp knife, a whole array of spices. All packaged with labels indicating the dish they’re for. I’m presently making a port, garlic and red current jus for the duck breasts I’m taking. 
Im just chortling away to myself, just looking at the aforementioned spice wraps and it looks like I’m a drugs mule! Don’t worry I’m not about to place them in any orifices!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 it was for me.

Telephone review with consultant at the diabetes clinic this aft. Currently running at 97% TIR so I think he should be happy with me.

After that it's a spot of gardening then off to the music shop to look at clarinet mouthpieces followed by rehearsal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

@Robin you’re quite right, it is definitely wallaby’s and I remembered as I was hoovering the stairs, don’t ask me why. Hope you have a good time, it’s not too far from me near Brighton


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

7.4 today, been busy again.  Got the results of my eye screening that is all good.  Still having these anxiety attacks so hoping they ease off.

Haven't had time to read through all the posts yet, will do that later.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it is starting to look like my sensor is dying as it has me almost persistently in the red now and after a bit of a wobble when my meter gave me a reading of 10.1 just now when Libre was saying 3.6,  a second and third finger prick test agreed 5.1 so maybe I had a little bit of sweetness on my finger from the dried fig I ate to lift levels earlier. I am not eating any more carbs to try to appease my Libre when my levels are nicely in the 5s. This sensor only has 7 more hours to run and new one was applied last night so I am ditching this one a bit early. First time in a while I have had one fail but I am not reporting it with so little left on the clock, much as I resent it blowing my TIR stats out of the water!!


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg your level of organization defies belief!! Totally impressed.... and very pleased you don't need to resort to smuggling spices into Scotland.... imagine if some chilli power leaked from it's packaging!!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg your level of organization defies belief!! Totally impressed.... and very pleased you don't need to resort to smuggling spices into Scotland.... imagine if some chilli power leaked from it's packaging!!


Ouch!!


----------



## Robin

For @SueEK and @zippyjojo, and any other Rhodo-philes. A photo of Leonardslee. The Rhodos and Azaleas were fantastic, as were the Camelias. (And we did go to see the wallabies, even though we also have some in the wildlife park near our home, and they tend to escape into the wild and cause problems).


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin 
That is a very pretty picture


----------



## Griffin.

Bracing!, that's the only word that to my mind would explain about the weather today. Spent the last few hours on the clifftops of Runswick Bay windy sea fret and the hell hound at my side was really lovely 
you know it gets easier to recall the adventures and all the amazing stuff we got up to when we were together. I think you never stop grieving you just learn to live with the pain more. I cheated today had a slice of carrot cake and gallon of coffee  to wash it down with I can testify that it was amaaaaazing the pup had her usual pupcake.. I think the word poignant sums up my whole day in one 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hey everyone, didn't post today, I had a 6'8. Actually a 7, then wanted to double check and got a 6'6, so I'm taking the average.

I'm feeling a bit down today. Yesterday I had one of those moments when you look at your body and you don't like what you see. Then I didn't sleep enough and I'm getting angry at myself for falling in the YouTube rabbit hole for hours. I didn't plan anything for this evening other than going to sleep early, I think it would be good to clean my room but also want to go outside because I feel I wasted the light hours if I don't, and could do with a walk for some activity. The thing is, walking makes me think and I don't know if I want to be alone with my thoughts today


----------



## rayray119

It was 7.7 for me this morning still really lll I've barely been able move today the last two it's been so bad


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> For @SueEK and @zippyjojo, and any other Rhodo-philes. A photo of Leonardslee. The Rhodos and Azaleas were fantastic, as were the Camelias. (And we did go to see the wallabies, even though we also have some in the wildlife park near our home, and they tend to escape into the wild and cause problems).
> 
> View attachment 20763


Rhododendrons also escaped and caused havoc across the land. As beautiful as they are they’re a terribly invasive plant.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Rhododendrons also escaped and caused havoc across the land. As beautiful as they are they’re a terribly invasive plant.


Thanks, Colin! I was trying not to think about that! I remember going to mid Wales one year, and seeing a hillside of mauve blooms, and spectacular and beautiful as it was, I kept muttering to myself through gritted teeth 'I shouldn’t be liking this' At least they are fussy about their soil conditions, so they haven’t spread into any of the limestone areas of the country.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> PS. Good job I checked before pressing reply. Predicted text said I had “ sucked” my thermal vest and I had a “ willy” hat!


Predictive text, my apse...


----------



## SueEK

@Robin brilliant photo


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## eggyg

Another early good morning. 6.8 at 4.50am! I’d been awake for an hour at that point. Another frosty start to the day, forecast good here and where we are heading later this morning.  This will probably be the best day of our holidays!

Had a fab night at the Jason Mandford show. Typical northern self deprecating humour. I was crying with laughing, very funny show with some effing and jeffing but not in a crude or cruel way. Just his take on the last two years which ended with a school assembly rave. We were up on our feet singing and dancing to “ sing hosanna” “ kumbaya my Lord” “ This little light of mine” etc. I hope you’ve all got an ear worm now because I’ve had one all blooming night! 

Hoping to leave 10ish. Just the food to pack and then Mr Eggy will have a game of Tetra trying to squeeze everything in to the boot of a two seater sports car! 1/3rd clothes, 2/3rds food! We know where our priorities lie! 

Have a fab Friday and I hope to check in whilst away. The cottage is  very remote but hopefully the WiFi isn’t! 

I’ll leave you to my claim to fame, a selfie with Jason Manford. With another few 100 other folks!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'3. Proud to report I went to bed at the time I planned and I even put some moisturizer in my face to give some ilusion of self care. My room is still a mess but sleep was more important.

Trying to feel more positive today. I tried the last flavour in the Beanies coffee variety pack, my favourite by far was the caramel popcorn one (might sound strange for a coffee but I like it!). Also, yesterday I had a cup of Tetley for the first time in a while and I prefer it to the fancy brand of tea we serve to our customers. It brings to mind a saying "honey is not made for the mouth of the donkeys" haha. I hope to see a good friend this evening, and my paycheck just hit my account: all good for my mood this morning 


eggyg said:


> 1/3rd clothes, 2/3rds food! We know where our priorities lie!


That's my kind of people!!


----------



## gll

Morning all. 18.3 
yesterdays numbers were 21.3 22.2 19.6 24.0 which can be kinda normal for me on a "not bad" day. Overnight wasn't disturbed by drinking and weeing 
Too early to tell anything but encouraging at least.

@eggyg safe travels and the same to @Lucyr who is on the road today for holidays.
@Elenka_HM extra hugs. Low mood days are just rubbish. <3


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.6 from libre today which seems fairly sensible.

It’s so annoying that it’s being so temperamental, as if it was being off all the time I would’ve replaced it by now but it’s not always, I really can’t work out what’s going on with this one! Replacing it Sunday anyway so I’ll just make do till then.

TGIF - looking forward to the weekend! 

Have a good day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 
did have a slight low of 4.2 before bed yesterday (tested before sleep)
so shewed on a few lifts before nodding off.. 

Happy Friday Everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.0 for me 

Have a great holiday @eggyg 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all 7.7 today x


----------



## Lanny

06:58 BS 8.1 & cycle is more or less done, a quick strange one that caused me a LOT of havoc, & by my rising waking readings Tresiba needs going up again! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I caved in yesterday afternoon about 14:30 ish remembering it’s a Bank holiday coming up on Monday & phone calls by message to DSN now take 48 hours for a call back to ask for better management! Of course with the phone call so late yesterday the call back COULD be after the bank holiday?  But, I’ve had a think overnight & this past week’s Tresiba actions & saw what I did wrong NOT KNOWING I was going to get a cycle: any wonder as I checked the calendar & it was only 2 weeks since the last one ended; this one was strange in that my BS started rising about a week ago! So, I put up my Tresiba & compensating with extra NR until things levelled out on the 3rd day of the increased dose then, I only had 1 day of stability & an all green in target range of readings on mySugr app! Then, I started dropping like a stone & still no sign of a cycle although, it was in the back of my mine & hesitant small reduction in Tresiba as I wasn’t sure! Confirmed the next day & thank goodness I’d delayed Tresiba already by a few hours for another wee reduction! Managed on ultra ultra conservative NR for 2 days & now it seems it’s over & BS rising again!

I think I’m sticking to my usual Tresiba dose all the time & compensate with NR albeit meaning a huge swing of 20 to 90 units & just keep NR supplies topped up all the time! It’s a heck of a lot EASIER changing NR doses than Tresiba doses & only did it, increasing it, reluctantly because of the huge doses of NR I needed at times! 

Anyway, I’m moving back up to my usual 88 Tresiba later today & staying there unless of course it needs to come down but, I’m NOT putting it up again as the downturn that’s bound to happen, be it illness or cycle, catches me out every time with massive drops in BS! 

I, in italics, am not going to swing anymore & swing the NR doses instead!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Have a fab holiday, @eggyg , send us a virtual postcard!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.9 here.

I hope your numbers start heading downwards soon @gll - glad to hear you had an uninterrupted night for a change.

Happy hols @eggyg - I’m looking forward to seeing some award-winning  snaps of Bonnie Scotland.

I get fed-up with tweaking my Tresiba @Lanny - I like the fact it’s 100% flat and reliable, but I’d like it to be able to recognize the difference between night-time and day-time insulin needs. It can be a real roller coaster at times!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Thanks, Colin! I was trying not to think about that! I remember going to mid Wales one year, and seeing a hillside of mauve blooms, and spectacular and beautiful as it was, I kept muttering to myself through gritted teeth 'I shouldn’t be liking this' At least they are fussy about their soil conditions, so they haven’t spread into any of the limestone areas of the country.


I’ve settled on really liking them off they’ve been there for years but not encouraging others to buy them for new planting. 

When planted en mass they are truly spectacular though.


----------



## rayray119

7.7 looks like at least its settling at night.


----------



## ColinUK

Retinopathy check later today. 
Before that I’ve a lawyer’s conference to attend. This is about the other legal matter rather than the assaults and it’s dragging on and on. 
Ooh must chase the police today as was expecting a bit of news about the assault related case but they’ve gone a bit quiet. 

I’d guess maybe three hours of sleep last night at most so not feeling at my tiptopper-most and must resist the lure of the bakery at the end of the road!

Oh and 7.2 this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Ooohhhhh!  I can’t resist it! Just checked my phone upon waking earlier & got a message saying Hi, Auntie Lanny from an HK number but, didn’t know who it was that came through in the early hours, 02:04, while I was asleep! So, I sent back Hi! But, who is it? Just got the reply back & it’s my newly married youngest brother in HK who’s just had a son with his new wife, still haven’t met her yet, & I’d missed all the Facebook & Whatsapp announcements, as I stopped being on those quite a while ago, & he wanted to let me know! Aaawwww! I have another nephew!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Ooohhhhh!  I can’t resist it! Just checked my phone upon waking earlier & got a message saying Hi, Auntie Lanny from an HK number but, didn’t know who it was that came through in the early hours, 02:04, while I was asleep! So, I sent back Hi! But, who is it? Just got the reply back & it’s my newly married youngest brother in HK who’s just had a son with his new wife, still haven’t met her yet, & I’d missed all the Facebook & Whatsapp announcements, as I stopped being on those quite a while ago, & he wanted to let me know! Aaawwww! I have another nephew!


Congratulations!!


----------



## TinaD

A shameful 6.8 this a.m. Hardly a  true FBG as woke ravenous at 03.30 and ate a bowl of Greek yoghurt with almonds as a alternative to eating the duvet. Sunny but chilly here. Odd to see narcissi, primroses, rowan, lilac all in flower at once. Spending the day planting out final perennials grown on in the polytunnel, making 3 cushions, and foal watching. Dr had no idea about weird spastic hands but has ordered blood tests: calcium, iron, inflammation. Also explained unexpected scan appointment from urology  - just checking funny lump they saw on kidney last year, hospital kindly wangled me a changed appointment for multiple joint x-rays so one trip only - if I glow in the dark it will save the electricity bill. Booster appointment came through eventually 3/5/22 - 7.5 months after 2nd dose. He signed the steroid scrip without argument tho' so at least I shall stay mobile and breathing for another month. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks.
8.2 for me this morning with no evening Levemir and a lovely straight horizontal line overnight. Bit higher than I would like, so either going to bed with a lower BG or 1 unit Levemir might have been a better option but at least no red on my graph since I changed sensors. 
Just done a calibration test on this one and Libre says 7.1, finger prick 7.2 so it is looking good at the moment. It is taking ages for my breakfast Fiasp to work this morning though with waking in the 8s and not having any overnight Levemir in my system, so the Fiasp is having to fight FOTF until my morning Levemir kicks in. It's an hour and a half my yoghurt and sour cherries have been sitting waiting and BG is stuck in the low 7s. Maybe a dozen trips up and down stairs will help it along. 

@eggyg.... Not impressed with Jason's selfie skills! He clearly needs some photography lessons from Mr Eggy. Pleased you had a great night out. A sing and dance and belly laugh is such good therapy. Really kind of you to share ear worms but I am not taking any of those from you.... you can keep them! Hope you have a fab holiday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## CarolA

My first ever waking blood glucose….and it was 10.2. Clearly I have a long way to go. ☹️


----------



## rebrascora

CarolA said:


> My first ever waking blood glucose….and it was 10.2. Clearly I have a long way to go. ☹️


Hi and welcome to the thread. 
Can I ask when you tested this morning in relation to getting out of bed? The reason I ask is that your liver may be pumping out glucose into your blood stream to give you energy for the day and this inflates your morning reading. Sometimes this starts to happen before you wake up (referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or DP) and sometimes it waits until you get out of bed (we call that Foot on the Floor syndrome or FOTF) The liver usually continues to pump out glucose until you eat something, so what can happen is that the longer you leave it between getting up and eating the higher your reading will be. Many of us take our waking reading before we get out of bed as that will give us the best result. Personally I find that waking on a good number mentally makes me happier and gives me a better start to the day, so that may be something you want to try, but if not it will help if you make sure to test at roughly the same time after getting up every day to get comparable results. Routine is really helpful with diabetes. Hopefully, with the right dietary changes, you will start to see those morning numbers come down, but do be aware that there may be some variation both upwards and downwards on a day by day basis and you are usually looking for longer term trends rather than individual numbers.


----------



## CarolA

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread.
> Can I ask when you tested this morning in relation to getting out of bed? The reason I ask is that your liver may be pumping out glucose into your blood stream to give you energy for the day and this inflates your morning reading. Sometimes this starts to happen before you wake up (referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or DP) and sometimes it waits until you get out of bed (we call that Foot on the Floor syndrome or FOTF) The liver usually continues to pump out glucose until you eat something, so what can happen is that the longer you leave it between getting up and eating the higher your reading will be. Many of us take our waking reading before we get out of bed as that will give us the best result. Personally I find that waking on a good number mentally makes me happier and gives me a better start to the day, so that may be something you want to try, but if not it will help if you make sure to test at roughly the same time after getting up every day to get comparable results. Routine is really helpful with diabetes. Hopefully, with the right dietary changes, you will start to see those morning numbers come down, but do be aware that there may be some variation both upwards and downwards on a day by day basis and you are usually looking for longer term trends rather than individual numbers.


I took it after I had got up, dressed etc but before I ate or drank anything. I am sad it is so high…..but I realise I don’t  know how all this works. I assumed it was only eating and drinking that would impact the numbers….I clearly have a lot to learn.


----------



## gll

Hey @CarolA , glad you made it over here!

How did you find the test? Hopefully the fear and anxiety about it was worse than the actual test for you <3

If you are constantly running out of your own insulin and/or can't use it properly then it tends to drive numbers up and up over time and will take time to bring it down too. Don't fall into the trap of being too hard on yourself. Common phrase around these parts is "diabetes is a marathon and not a sprint".

Like I said yesterday, ask as many questions about the forum as you need to, no one will be judgy for anyone not knowing stuff.


----------



## CarolA

gll said:


> Hey @CarolA , glad you made it over here!
> 
> How did you find the test? Hopefully the fear and anxiety about it was worse than the actual test for you <3
> 
> If you are constantly running out of your own insulin and/or can't use it properly then it tends to drive numbers up and up over time and will take time to bring it down too. Don't fall into the trap of being too hard on yourself. Common phrase around these parts is "diabetes is a marathon and not a sprint".
> 
> Like I said yesterday, ask as many questions about the forum as you need to, no one will be judgy for anyone not knowing stuff.


The test was actually fine, and easy. I was hoping for a better result, but I suppose it will take longer for any dietary changes I make to show. What, in an ideal body, is the maximum blood glucose level supposed to be?


----------



## gll

@CarolA for a t2 diabetic you are looking at around 7 waking and pre meals and no more than 8.5 after. For now, focus on the 2-3 rise within the 2 hours of meals. It will come down if you are a straightforward t2.


----------



## rebrascora

CarolA said:


> I took it after I had got up, dressed etc but before I ate or drank anything. I am sad it is so high…..but I realise I don’t  know how all this works. I assumed it was only eating and drinking that would impact the numbers….I clearly have a lot to learn.


There are something like 42 factors which affect BG levels both upwards and downwards. Food (and drink), exercise and medication are the 3 main players, but BG levels are highly variable and many of those factors are beyond your control although obviously, the 3 main factors can be influenced by you (or your GP in prescribing medication if necessary), so those are the thigs to focus on. Exercise doesn't have to be anything strenuous, a brisk daily walk is about the best thing you can do if you are able. 
Don't worry about all the other things which affect it because you can get very bogged down if you do, but accepting that they will cause some variation in results is important otherwise you can drive yourself nuts when you don't get the same results each day when you do or eat the same things. This is why looking for general trends is important rather than individual results. You have to focus on the bigger picture, not each brush stroke.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> A shameful 6.8 this a.m. Hardly a  true FBG as woke ravenous at 03.30 and ate a bowl of Greek yoghurt with almonds as a alternative to eating the duvet. Sunny but chilly here. Odd to see narcissi, primroses, rowan, lilac all in flower at once. Spending the day planting out final perennials grown on in the polytunnel, making 3 cushions, and foal watching. Dr had no idea about weird spastic hands but has ordered blood tests: calcium, iron, inflammation. Also explained unexpected scan appointment from urology  - just checking funny lump they saw on kidney last year, hospital kindly wangled me a changed appointment for multiple joint x-rays so one trip only - if I glow in the dark it will save the electricity bill. Booster appointment came through eventually 3/5/22 - 7.5 months after 2nd dose. He signed the steroid scrip without argument tho' so at least I shall stay mobile and breathing for another month. Swings and roundabouts.


Your weird hand sounds similar to something I used to get, it was like a cramp when my fingers would go stiff and distorted with the little finger cramping up under the other fingers. I often happened if my hands were cold and I had been doing something where I had been gripping something. It needed rubbing and manipulating to get it back. I used to freak out my work colleagues when it happened. It only very occasionally happens now, I never mentioned it to anybody so have no idea what it was.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.1 and two tabs of dextrose for me.

Slightly sore lip today as I spent 1 1/2 trying various clarinet mouthpieces and then straight to rehearsal. Must keep up with regular playing to keep.my lip in. 

Review went well. Keep on keeping on was the outcome. 

Washing's out on the line so brew time. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Your weird hand sounds similar to something I used to get, it was like a cramp when my fingers would go stiff and distorted with the little finger cramping up under the other fingers. I often happened if my hands were cold and I had been doing something where I had been gripping something. It needed running and manipulating to get it back. I used to freak out my work colleagues when it happened. It only very occasionally happens now, I never mentioned it to anybody so have no idea what it was.


Trigger finger?  See NHS website on the condition. I recall someone on DSF had it, but I can't recall what happened about it.


----------



## Pattidevans

Lovely day again today!

A very disappointing 9.9 first thing after a 4.0 at 5:15 when I took a Dextrose and about 2/5ths of a stem ginger cookie.  Woken again just after 5:30 with a 4.2 and had another Dextrose, at which point it shot up and stayed in the 9s with a flat line.  Just cannot get it right since I've been on the Omnipod.  I used to get flat lines in the 5s regularly on the Combo.  Ho hum.

Had a nice day out in St Ives with a friend and all the walking (round shops) should have reduced BGs but didn't.  All I bought was a card for our friend's 40th Anniv.  A painting of 2 lobsters entitled "Mates for Life"... well, they are red and a 40th anniv is Ruby!  Not nearly as many tourists as we expected and it was easy to get a table for lunch.... Moules Mariniere and the biggest tranch of foccacia I have seen in my life... needless to say I left more than half of it.

@CarolA welcome to the thread.

@eggyg and @Lucyr happy holidays!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Trigger finger?  See NHS website on the condition. I recall someone on DSF had it, but I can't recall what happened about it.


Possibly but it reads as if it was there all the time, whereas this happened occasionally and would last a few minutes, really like a cramp in the toes but in my hand.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 today, yesterday evening I was like the carb monster, I ate crisps, crackers, not sure if the carb cravings are due to the depression and high dose of antidepressants.  Very tired today and have a lovely long shift until about 10pm tonight.

@eggyg - have a lovely holiday


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Trigger finger?  See NHS website on the condition. I recall someone on DSF had it, but I can't recall what happened about it.


I used to get the odd occurrence of something like this I think. 
My hand would cramp up into a weird claw type of shape and be really painful but then it would subside. 
Not had it for ages thankfully.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.4 today, yesterday evening I was like the carb monster, I ate crisps, crackers, not sure if the carb cravings are due to the depression and high dose of antidepressants.  Very tired today and have a lovely long shift until about 10pm tonight.
> 
> @eggyg - have a lovely holiday


Depression always leads to increased cravings for carbs in me. 

Hopefully the meds will help and you’ll get the support you need no matter what it is.


----------



## mikeyB

Hi  folks,

Woke up on 6.9, which was a surprise, I thought it would be higher, because I'm gradually lowering my evening Levemir, and I'd corrected a middle of the night dip. Fell asleep straight after without waiting to check that I hadn't overcooked the correction. Well, I obviously hadn't. That's drifted up to 7.4 as I've been up and about, raising my nicotine levels with vaping and my caffeine levels by drinking a double espresso. The latter will be the cause of that 0.5 lift.

Anyway, happy days are here again - i got a pay rise. Or rather, a rise in my pension. 3.5%, which is nice because that increase more than covers the rise in energy costs. My pension increases with CPI, so next year's rise should be higher. That's because it is an old fashioned gold plated index linked final salary pension, courtesy of the Civil Service. No private company does this kind of pension these days, but you can bet your boots that MPs still have this sort of pension.  Of course, they wouldn't dream of raising the State Pension by 3.5%, or state benefits.  Wouldn't want the poorly paid, the unemployable folk, oldies, and the disabled getting enough money to live on. |

Anyway, back to the afternoon of snooker and cricket. It's a lovely day today, but not warm enough to eat lunch on the balcony. I'll get my fresh air tomorrow at the Rovers, but that might be a miserable time as it's against Bournemouth, who are looking at automatic promotion to the Premier League. 

Oh well, never mind. Have fun in sun, everyone. Get your Vit D levels up, and cast your gloom away


----------



## Lisa66

Late on parade…reporting a 7.2 which I’m very happy with. I wasn’t sure what to expect this morning after an afternoon of over correcting and over snacking…yesterday afternoon and evenings libre graph seems to resemble the London skyline with a couple of Shards . Now that Covid seems to have left me I’m back to sorting out insulin needs…again…ah well.

Met a friend at a little local garden place this morning for a coffee…I was absolutely not going to buy any plants…but do appear to have come home with some…and let’s not talk about my miscalculation for a very nice cheese scone…all settling down again now…phew 

Have a great holiday @eggyg


----------



## Lisa66

ColinUK said:


> I’ve settled on really liking them off they’ve been there for years but not encouraging others to buy them for new planting.
> 
> When planted en mass they are truly spectacular though.


They grow wild here in the New Forest, but are managed pretty well I think and get regularly cut back.

Any rhododendron and azalea fans will probably know that Exbury Gardens is worth a visit if you’re in the area . I haven’t been for a few years, but hoping to pop along in the next week or so …that’ll be the day it rains.


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> Your weird hand sounds similar to something I used to get, it was like a cramp when my fingers would go stiff and distorted with the little finger cramping up under the other fingers. I often happened if my hands were cold and I had been doing something where I had been gripping something. It needed rubbing and manipulating to get it back. I used to freak out my work colleagues when it happened. It only very occasionally happens now, I never mentioned it to anybody so have no idea what it was.


Thanks - similar - with me middle finger heads for palm while all the rest stick up. When massaged the hand relaxes and all the finger tangle up and have to be sorted out. It did it about every third stich when hand sewing last seam on eiderdown. Dr looked so like Manuel when asked about it I expected a cry of "che?" Cold doesn't seem to be the precipitating factor. Nice to hear yours has resolved in the main.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Thanks - similar - with me middle finger heads for palm while all the rest stick up. When massaged the hand relaxes and all the finger tangle up and have to be sorted out. It did it about every third stich when hand sewing last seam on eiderdown. Dr looked so like Manuel when asked about it I expected a cry of "che?" Cold doesn't seem to be the precipitating factor. Nice to hear yours has resolved in the main.


That’s exactly what mine does/did. Middle or third finger heads to the palm (can’t recall which one it is) and the rest almost go out straight. 
I massage it like crazy when it happens and it’s always eased after a short while. 
I’ve never thought about mentioning it to the doctor tbh.


----------



## daxsmith05

good point mikey B
another good reason to not vote tory next thursday (or EVER!!)


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> sing hosanna” “ kumbaya my Lord” “ This little light of mine” etc. I hope you’ve all got an ear worm now because I’ve had one all blooming night!


And here was me thinking i'd managed to get to the weekend without those ear worms!! Noooooo, i shall have to get the radio on quick. Glad you had a good night. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> That’s exactly what mine does/did. Middle or third finger heads to the palm (can’t recall which one it is) and the rest almost go out straight.
> I massage it like crazy when it happens and it’s always eased after a short while.
> I’ve never thought about mentioning it to the doctor tbh.


If it was once in way I wouldn't have mentioned it  but every other minute or less is a bloody bore. Like having a drunk octopus attached to the wrist. When not sewing/sawing/carving/painting I am rubbing my hands like Uriah Heep. NB must buy more hand-cream - at least it will be a smooth, silky cephalopod.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, an acceptable 5.4. A bit chilly here with a heavy dew. Praying for a drop of rain for the garden.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from Bonnie Scotland. 8.1! I demanded a stewards enquiry of course, so got the Accu-check out, 8.3! Oops! Too much rice last night me thinks.

Our journey up north was pretty easy, stopped at Luss on the Bonnie, bonnie banks o’ Loch Lomond (Soz, another ear worm) for a break, picnic, walk, wee, in that order. It was beautiful, quite warm, no jackets needed. Although lots of shorts and kilts about, it wasn’t that warm. Arrived at our destination at 4ish, after a £10 five minute ferry! The cottage is amazing, all mod cons, not twee, my pet hate, light and airy and as hot as Hades! Blooming Nora, underfloor heating is difficult to control, plus the sun was blaring through all 14 windows and triple patio doors. I’ve just about cooled down!

Forecast rain today so not sure what we’ll do, maybe a drive to do a recce of the area.

Have a fab day all. 

Here’s the first of the ( not) award winning photos! The view over to Loch Linnhe from the cottage.
Just edited to add another photo. 
That’s not something you see every day! Or any day for that matter, if he falls in he’s going to ruin those pleats!


----------



## harbottle

A 4.4 for me… strange.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone!
18.0 Not seeing a whole lot of awesome during the day but waking again is "better".


----------



## gll

@eggyg I could imagine Luss would have been jumping yesterday with it being such a nice day.  glad you made it safe n sound x


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 4.9 for me.  Cleaning, changing bed and washing is the plan for today..how very boring. Its lovely and sunny here atm.


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> @eggyg I could imagine Luss would have been jumping yesterday with it being such a nice day.  glad you made it safe n sound x


It was quite busy and there was initially a problem with the contactless payment system for the public toilets, so most visitors were queuing for the loo!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 for me.

If you look closely at the black bags on the front of the paddle board @eggyg it looks like there’s a hand on top of one of them - that’s deffo something you don’t see every day, eek.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.3 for me…tweaks ahead.

Beautiful morning, hopefully a day in the garden….lots to do.

Saw Paul Merton at the theatre last night, very funny. Highly recommend 

Beautiful pics @eggyg
We could definitely use some rain in the garden @TinaD … not sure we’ve had much since adding water butts to our greenhouse…hope I haven’t jinxed it.


Wishing everyone a lovely weekend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here, though I was 4.6 an hour ago. That’s some DP, and it’ll teach me not to go back to sleep again once I’ve woken at a reasonable time.


----------



## rayray119

EWell It was 9.4 an hour before i got up then it was 10.1 when although they behaved more yesterday until bed(them i got concernedd about somthing)really need it it be worked out what's wrong with me now so i can get a better have


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS  @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 after a bit of a lazy-lay in this morning 

Going to get up & do poached eggs for breakfast in a minute, 
it’s good to have time to do some poached eggs for breakfast @ the weekend.

Recently maybe Ive not been eating so much protein (which my wife thinks is why I’m getting cravings for carb laden foods recently) - I’m putting on weight at the moment, that isn’t good, maybe I was better on Ozempic as in about the last two months since Ozempic was switched to Trulicity I’ve put on just over a stone (having lost over 5 in the proceeding 14 months)  So from today will try harder on the diet front.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.3 for me.
> 
> If you look closely at the black bags on the front of the paddle board @eggyg it looks like there’s a hand on top of one of them - that’s deffo something you don’t see every day, eek.


OMG! I see it! If you look closer you’ll see his dirk ( I checked this very closely incase predictive text did it’s worse) in his sock. He maybe uses it to chop folks hands off who annoy by taking photos of him! 
I’ve been in touch with a friend who does SUP, she knows him and apparently he’s a legend and genuinely nice guy who makes cakes and shares them around. So that explains the dirk, it’s for cutting cake,  but still doesn’t explain the hand!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all from Bonnie Scotland. 8.1! I demanded a stewards enquiry of course, so got the Accu-check out, 8.3! Oops! Too much rice last night me thinks.
> 
> Our journey up north was pretty easy, stopped at Luss on the Bonnie, bonnie banks o’ Loch Lomond (Soz, another ear worm) for a break, picnic, walk, wee, in that order. It was beautiful, quite warm, no jackets needed. Although lots of shorts and kilts about, it wasn’t that warm. Arrived at our destination at 4ish, after a £10 five minute ferry! The cottage is amazing, all mod cons, not twee, my pet hate, light and airy and as hot as Hades! Blooming Nora, underfloor heating is difficult to control, plus the sun was blaring through all 14 windows and triple patio doors. I’ve just about cooled down!
> 
> Forecast rain today so not sure what we’ll do, maybe a drive to do a recce of the area.
> 
> Have a fab day all.
> 
> Here’s the first of the ( not) award winning photos! The view over to Loch Linnhe from the cottage.
> Just edited to add another photo.
> That’s not something you see every day! Or any day for that matter, if he falls in he’s going to ruin those pleats!


is that how you got to the cottage?!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Been missing a few days as was feeling really stressed, the gas man fixed the pressure on the boiler but it hasn't resolved the issue with the bathroom sink tap, I have managed to get a work around for it but its a right PITA, mum won't listen that there is an issue so I'll just have to put up with using the work around    Anyway it's the weekend and Bruce will be staying again tonight so at least that's something to look forward to 

It was 9.7 for me xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 for me today.


----------



## rebrascora

9.0 with an upward sloping arrow this morning after I woke up 3 hours earlier on 9.5 and injected 2 units of Fiasp which obviously did almost exactly nothing! Grr. Not only that but I shot myself 2 units of Levemir (an increase of 2) last night (thank goodness) because my levels were persistently high after a nasty hypo at 6pm and also stacked 2 corrections before bed to try to bring levels down, meaning I had to sit up late and wait to see how they worked. Went to bed on 8.1 as it was rising very slightly then despite the corrections and stayed in the 9s all night resulting in poor quality sleep and bad dreams which always happens when levels are higher. 
I have now had 7.5 units of Fiasp this morning and still stuck in the 7s which is too high for me to eat breakfast..... and all because I grabbed a piece of quiche from the shop at tea time yesterday to eat on the hoof as I was busy with the horses. Shot myself insulin for it and then tried to fit too much into the prebolus time. Arrgh! I was 3.8 with a vertical downward arrow when I grabbed it to start eating.... obviously I stuffed a JB into my mouth first to slow the descent but should have made it 2 or 3 as I continued to plummet. I know you are not supposed to correct after a hypo but my liver goes into overdrive when I have a nasty one and I needed 3 corrections in total to contain it, one an hour after the hypo and then 2 before bed plus the Levemir and kept the rebound under 11 so think I managed it reasonably well but prevention is far better and I'm kicking myself that I made such a stupid mistake.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Well done yet again Dez!

@eggyg Fab photos. I love your paddle boarding kilted Scot. So pleased your cottage is to you liking. Wow! What a view! Hope the midges aren't too bad. They were eating me and the horses here last night.


----------



## SueEK

Just dragged my backside out of bed, hubby said I was snoring but I think he’s telling porkies! Got up at 6 to let Misty in the garden and considered staying up but then thought NO go back to bed so I did. Anyhow another 7.7 today, think my meter is stuck. Not a lot planned today other than cooking some party bits for my granddaughters birthday party tomorrow.  She is the youngest and will be 8, so sweet.  She’s having a gymnastics party as my daughter is a gymnastics coach so it will be very rowdy I imagine, they will love it.
@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on your HS, I’m as far away from one of them as @eggyg is from me in her lovely holiday cottage.
Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Lucyr

6:7 this morning, impressed with that as had a long drive yesterday (9.5hrs to go 335 miles) so didn’t eat well


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - it's very grey out there, in contrast to the beautiful day we had yesterday.

6.7 which is better than it has been!

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo yet again!  You are becoming very predictable!!!!


----------



## Pattidevans

PS... that photo of the Scotsman on the paddle board is worthy of entering the competition @eggyg


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Trying a unit off the levemir to see if I can solve the bedtime plummet in levels.

Sneezing fit to bust. Probably just hay fever as there is quite a lot of blossom about 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

10:17 BS 8.2 Exactly what I went to bed on after an EXTREMELY LATE lunch around 8pm EXCEPT that I DIDN’T! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Well, at least yesterday was back to normal & an all green entries on mySugr, of the few tests I did for eating twice with half an oatcake DP bust sooooh, technically ate 3 times! 

Oh! Before I go on to telling you lovely lot WHY I was SO distracted yesterday, I’d like to say a word to the VERY loyal service of the original, & my very first one, blue Accu Chek Softclix finger pricker that I’ve used since I was first diagnosed in March 2001! It finally bit the dust after just over 21 years of service!  That finger pricker was BRILLIANT & I actually bought a replacement for it about 5, 7, don’t think it was as long as 10 years ago? After my SIL said she’d broken hers, she’s been a diabetic 10 years longer than me, & she liked using the same one! She told me that they’d stopped making them with the Fastclix & it’s not on NI’s free prescriptions list so, had to change it! So, I had a search on amazon & found, for an elevated price, the last of Softclix ever made & bought 2 of them, one for SIL, albeit it was black instead of blue that still uses exactly the same lancets! So, now been using the little black number, instead of the old blue one, yesterday & it’s EVEN gentler than the original blue one! It’s why I used it for SO long: the gentlest one I ever used with 11 depths in 0.5 increments from 0.5 to 5.5; it’s still the same scale but, I need 1.5 at least instead of the 0.5 that hurt the least on the blue one! NOW my “pricks REALLY are painless” as I barely feel it at all now & it still bleeds! Of course that means the people, my late mum was one, with very thick skin & needed the 5.5 of the original will not find this one enough but, Hey! it hasn’t been available on the market for years anyway! So, RIP to my original Blue Softclix & Hello to the new, in use that is, the last of the Black Softclix ever made! Long may you serve me like your predecessor did?

A long winded warning so, you can skip if you want as it’s about Final Fantasy games!

I’ve spent many of my teenage years playing the Final Fantasy games on Playstation & all of them were imported into iOS for playing on the iPhone, & iPad, quite a few years ago when I bought them all from FFI to FFIX of the original Playstation, One it’s now been called, & earlier as FFVII was the first one on Playstation but, the earlier one DID get imported into the Playstation platform too! I played them all at the time & it was revisiting my teenage years into my 20’s. BUT, FFVIII was missing & fans kept asking for it from Apple & I kept semi periodically checking if it was available & finally a few ago I found that it was & had been out for 9/10 months at the absolutely outrageous price £18:99 or I would have bought it then!  Money was tight at that point & I bought the bundle of FFI to FFVI for cheaper & each of the bigger Playstation ones of FFVII & FFIX separately for cheaper too! But, I finally decided, after copious restraint on spending money elsewhere, to buy it & I find that for limited time its price has has dropped to £9:49 half the price with a big caveat: why they dropped the price while they try to fix the big bug of vehicles parked on the world mapnear to mountains, & the like, & then can’t get back into them; been warned to park more carefully as the only way round it, at the moment is to reload an earlier save! So, I’m forewarned & I get it for half price while they’re at work to fix the problem in an update that’ll come out later!  

So, as one my nephews used to say, married with children, I didn’t JUST play FF; I LIVED them with my obsessive play to discover every secret of the extensive worlds! Yesterday playing FFVIII went “Just like that!” until around 04:30 this morning I finally slept after replaying over & over again refining to perfection just over an hour of game time: it’s the most military like of all the FF’s & it was the hardest one because of that military precision throughout the whole game: just passing the See Dee exam at the start of the game takes a lot of precision to get it perfect, which of course my obsession DEMANDS, takes a LONG time to get right! And it’s important as they only way to get money for upgrades & supplies is your salary that’s dependent on your rank that can, & do, drop based on your military conduct: running away from battles is a “No, no!” So, it literally pays to pass with as high a grade as possible!  All the other FF’s you get money dripped from enemies in battle so, keeping your rank up is important to get all all the stuff you heed! So, it may have been just over an hour of game play but, it took me ALL day to get it bang on!

It’s a good thing I was all green readings wise yesterday as I wouldn’t be able to play FFVIII if I was still swinging about!


----------



## rebrascora

@Lanny Sad to hear your blue Softclix bit the dust after so many years loyal service. RIP   I dread to think how many times it has successfully punctured your fingers during that time but it will no doubt be a very impressive number! Good to hear the new one is even better. I hope the plastic on it hasn't gone brittle with it being in storage for so long, as can sometimes happen with plastics depending upon type. I bought some second hand boots once that had never been worn and the heel completely shattered the first time I wore them (thankfully not high heels). Plastics can dry out and degrade when stored for long periods. Good luck!


----------



## gll

@Lanny I just couldn't get into FF at all.  Enjoy your session though! 
I got a softclix with my accuchek meter 6 months ago (I prefer the fastclix one, don't need to carry around lances). Any issues with the new one, let me know and ill bung it in the post x


----------



## Lanny

gll said:


> @Lanny I just couldn't get into FF at all.  Enjoy your session though!
> I got a softclix with my accuchek meter 6 months ago (I prefer the fastclix one, don't need to carry around lances). Any issues with the new one, let me know and ill bung it in the post x


Ah! That’s good to know that the Softckix is still getting made then! It makes sense, I suppose as the lancets are still available on prescriptions here: as good as I, in italics, think it is they probably didn’t ALL last over 21 years; people still have them & using them! The Fastclix drums weren’t available available on the free prescriptions list when they first came out but, now I find that they are on it! But, I’m old school: why change to something new when the old works fine! But, the Fastclix is safer to use, I understand, as the drums of lancets aren’t exposed at all & there’s no risk of pricking yourself inadvertently when switching them over manually with the Softckix!


----------



## Docb

Its a while since I reported in on this thread, but a couple of things are going on so I thought I would drop in.

First off, I have some sore ribs.  Some mornings I go down to the local post office/shop to get papers.  On Thursday morning when in there I turned, tripped over somebodys foot, and simply could not stop myself taking a fall.  Dunno why i could not stop myself, just could not.  Banged ribs on a shelf and head on a pile of papers.  Head OK but ribs still feeling the effects. No lasting damage done I am sure but I was a bit shaken at the time and well looked after by the shop owner and a couple of customers.  I wonder what has happened to the mountain goat who used to scramble around the fells. No need to answer that!

On the BG front I have a suspicion that my general BG's are still rising after my stopping gliclazide.  Morning BG's are never below 6 (used to be consistently 4's and 5's).  This morning it was 7.  I have breakfast at 6:30 or thereabouts and have taken to checking BG at around 8:00 to see how my system was coping with what is a pretty standard breakfast.  In the gliclazide days I would expect something around 7 to 8.  These days it is routinely in double figures and this morning it was 13.  On balance I do not think that the stopping gliclazide story is over yet.  Need to keep on monitoring.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> is that how you got to the cottage?!


Yep! That’s my luggage on the front!


----------



## eggyg

Lucyr said:


> 6:7 this morning, impressed with that as had a long drive yesterday (9.5hrs to go 335 miles) so didn’t eat well


Blimey, that’s some journey. Ours was only 6 hours but we did stop for an hour or so. We only had 250 miles to do but the last 70 or so took almost as long as the previous miles. Good views though. Enjoy your holiday, hope it helps you feel better.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

Sorry I’ve not been posting so much, been at 5. Something the last couple of days.

Just had a random hypo for seemingly no reason (just love it when that happens). I swear sometimes I can do a lot of exercise and be ok and other times it’s like I do nothing and go low…so weird!

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend


----------



## freesia

@sg295 i think i'm the opposite. I started the day with lows and am ending it on highs. Since tea at 6.30pm, its not come down, just gone up. I think my insulin has turned to water. I had a correction with tea, one 2.5 hours after and just had another. I know i'm stacking but nothing is bringing it down. Off to bed now, i'm shattered. Hopefully it will come down overnight. Night all.


----------



## ColinUK

Eaten really low carb all day today and BG has resolutely stayed above 6 no matter what. 
It was 7.6 a few minutes ago so Lord only knows what it’s going to be in the morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!  



Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all 14.0 (and body is not happy)

Last night I reminded myself that if you aren't in the mood for omelette, don't even bother .
Ended up with half a tin of aphabetti (which I kept down) and crashed.

Now this morning I'm hungry and got a bumping head so off to jab and get brekkie.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 which isn’t too bad after just four hours of sleep last night curtesy of the considerate neighbours who threw a baby shower/gender reveal party in their garden from 5pm until 2am complete with hourly fireworks from 11pm.


----------



## SueEK

Snap @Northerner a 7.3 for me also.  Just popped the oven on for sausage rolls etc. Granddaughter’s party today, should be interesting as SIL’s parents are going who have a very low opinion of me and have voiced it vociferously to my daughter.  After 16 years I’ve had enough of it and they will be being blanked by me. I wouldn’t waste my breath on them as you can’t argue with stupid so smile on and head up me thinks!
Have a good day all x


----------



## gll

@SueEK  hope the party goes well, even with the outlaws being there
@ColinUK just remember that in the future, sometime at 2am when they have JUST got the baby to sleep


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people! 8 here. A few too many bourbon creams yesterday, ooops. I'll try eat low carb today but they bring hash browns back to the breakfast buffet, I can promise! 

Yesterday my less favourite chef was a real pain to work with. Some other members of stuff used strong words to define him, I won't reproduce them cause I'm a lady but I totally agree  hahaha


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.7 here.

Got all excited about a takeaway pizza last night...it looked great, it smelt great, it was...tasteless. Bizarre.

Great neighbours @ColinUK - NOT!!!

A 14.0 @gll - fantastic! I hope your body adjusts to lower figures and you feel better asap.

A man in a skirt who hands out cake @eggyg - wow, if only I wasn’t already hitched.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Had the briefest of brief rain showers earlier. I hope the weather doesn’t spoil the bank holiday weekend but we desperately need some more rain for the garden.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6 on this beautiful morning.

Boy, did it rain yesterday, we never stepped over the doorstep. It rained, torrentially, from 9am until goodness knows when as it was still chucking it at bedtime. It was fine we just chilled. Still had our PJs on until after lunch. Top rebs us!

Definitely going out walking in the locale today though. It may be clarty!

Photo today is of the hills behind us. Just taken through the patio windows.

Have a good one.


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A nice round 6 on this beautiful morning.
> 
> Boy, did it rain yesterday, we never stepped over the doorstep. I rained, torrentially, from 9am until goodness when as it was still chucking it at bedtime. It was fine we just chilled. Still had our PJs on until after lunch. Top rebs us!
> 
> Definitely going out walking in the locale today though. It may be clarty!
> 
> Photo today is of the hills behind us. Just taken through the patio windows.
> 
> Have a good one.


Tell the Scots to stop hogging the rain - send it south west.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8 - not being strict enough. Grey sort of morning but barely enough rain overnight to damp the grass. Alex the handyman coming - more improvement to the great Wolf containment fence. The big hairy s*d sloped off yesterday afternoon and had me and the neighbour out hunting. Me in the car, Mark on foot. Neither of us saw him until he came running towards the car with a great big grin a good kilometre from home. Looked far too pleased with himself for innocence.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Looks like the stacked corrections worked, it slowly came down overnight and i woke to a 5.3. I prefer it a little higher into the 5s but at least its out of double figures.

Its damp here, not much rain overnight. Ironing to do today.

@eggyg the views look spectacular. Enjoy your walk.
@TinaD i hope you get the fence sorted.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, think I’m getting on top of things again bg wise but definitely need some more time to get used to these lower bgs after so many months of highs. 

Had a 4.1 at 4am, way over treated it as it woke me up and felt like I was dying. I also woke everyone else up creeping to the loo to wash my hands as the puppy heard me and started barking, no sneaking past her! So a bit tired this morning but surprised to find bg only 7.3 at 8:50


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Tell the Scots to stop hogging the rain - send it south west.


It’s on its way!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## RirisR

7.5 today had a nice break, came home with Hay Fever ? a Cold? and feel
rotten last time Im going camping managed to keep the Bloods below 8 on
the holiday so not too bad back on the wagon today


----------



## Pattidevans

SueEK said:


> Snap @Northerner a 7.3 for me also.  Just popped the oven on for sausage rolls etc. Granddaughter’s party today, should be interesting as SIL’s parents are going who have a very low opinion of me and have voiced it vociferously to my daughter.  After 16 years I’ve had enough of it and they will be being blanked by me. I wouldn’t waste my breath on them as you can’t argue with stupid so smile on and head up me thinks!
> Have a good day all x


As people go, i have an extremely low opinion of the sort of person who would denigrate a mother to her daughter.  How unforgivable.  Yes, keep your head high that you have not sunk to their depths.


----------



## Griffin.

15.5
Hello all been a little absent I'm fighting a monster cold and having a face that only works on the left side its been rather difficult to contend with spent two days in bed today's the first morning I've wanted to be up and moving about lft is negative so it's deffo just a cold Friday wasnt the best I don't remember much just nurse rachet telling me off cause I was determined to get up and go walk the dog and me getting all sulky and sullen with her because I was fever fueled and completely out of it. Saturday was a home visit from the docs my fever was high and I kept having some pretty bad nose bleeds and passing out every time I tried to get up and go to the loo or get a drink caved in stayed in bed at the insistancy of nurse ratchet she's a tiny little package of dynamite she's like 4 foot nowt wringing wet and she's totally in  charge this big hairy bear is tamed she's been pretty awesome but I won't tell her that in case she gets any ideas hell hound hasn't left my side apart from a trip to the garden for loo breaks Amy's been every day for her and she simply gives her a little chuff and turns her back and won't let her put her harness on even with a bit of  sausage wafted around near her isn't working {she'll stand on her head for sausage} 
So hopefully I'm on the up this cold can bore right off now I don't have the time to feel ill I've been sick or injured for what feels like months. 
Have a super day all 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.

6.2 at 08:07 when I went to the loo, and then it went mad and dropped to 4.2 (complete with low glucose alarm) at 08:18.  Followed by 7.8 at 08:44 and no sign of the 4.2 on the graph.  This is worrying as it’s a new sensor only activated at 11:30 pm last night.  However a fingerprick at 08:44 read 7.3.... we shall see.

@gll it was good to see that 14... but you will feel grotty as your body has been used to much higher levels.  It will settle.

Awww @Griffin. lots of hugs, go easy on yourself and get over that cold quickly.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS, still no Gwynn.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Diagnosed 3 weeks ago, insulin dependent, woke up to BG 8. Counting the blessing that I did not have to check for ketones. I am still at the point when I left hospital. No active support provided. Keep healthy, folks.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 on wake up about an hour ago 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.9 here. Had the briefest of brief rain showers earlier. I hope the weather doesn’t spoil the bank holiday weekend but we desperately need some more rain for the garden.


We had so much rain yesterday, Mr Eggy was hoping it was the same at home as his butt’s empty! His exact words, and he wonders why I can’t take him seriously. 
If it wasn’t raining our friend and neighbour is charged with watering the raised beds, but I don’t think she’ll think of filling Mr Eggy’s butt! ( It’s to keep the pond running.)


----------



## rayray119

9.8 when actually got up I probably did do something a little a bit risky this when I checked at 5 mainly because I work up. And it was 9.2 I gave myself half a unit fingering I had room to drop if I happen to not rise but might stop it getting above 10 if I did.   But Although it seemed to work out it was probably risky doing that we'll not being on anything.


----------



## rebrascora

Went to bed on 7.1, woke up the first time on 12.8 when the alarm went off and apparently it had been that high all night despite a modest Levemir increase.... clearly no where near enough! I popped my calf muscle again yesterday morning hunkered down cleaning the little banty coup out, so I had to take it very easy after that and the lack of exercise is definitely showing now. I absolutely refuse to start the day on such a rubbish number (and I would have to wait hours before I could eat breakfast) so I jabbed 5 units of Fiasp (bit of a sledgehammer possibly) and an increased dose of Levemir (+2) and went back to sleep for a couple of hours and woke up of 8.1 which is better but still not great, so I jabbed another 3.5 units for breakfast and that has continued to bring it down to a nice 5.8 and I managed to eat breakfast sooner rather than the usual 45+min wait, so hasn't worked out too bad. 

@gll Good to see those numbers coming down now. Sorry you are feeling rough with it though. Hang in there it does get better.

@Griffin. You really are in the wars at the moment but so pleased you have the carer now and your GP keeping an eye on you too. Hope you are over the worst and you start to feel better soon. Sending gentle (((HUGS)))


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> 9.8 when actually got up I probably did do something a little a bit risky this when I checked at 5 mainly because I work up. And it was 9.2 I gave myself half a unit fingering I had room to drop if I happen to not rise but might stop it getting above 10 if I did.   But Although it seemed to work out it was probably risky doing that we'll not being on anything.


What is risky about taking half a unit then? I think that was a very sensible strategy. You were cautious about the size of the dose and knew that it wouldn't drop you dangerously low and it worked out really well by the look of it. Well done! You just did a successful experiment and hopefully learned that this is something that you can do safely on other occasions to keep levels in range.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> PS, still no Gwynn.


He was 'last seen' on the forum earlier this morning, perhaps he just doesn’t feel like posting at the moment.
Wishing you well, @Gwynn !


----------



## Lanny

10:25 BS 4.5 Just finished munching a JB before starting to post! No wonder I felt lightheaded as ai got up to go to the loo & wash hands before testing! Also, good thing I’ve stayed on 86 Tresiba & still didn’t put it up: cycle is over but, I’m still dropping at times; I didn’t eat breakfast until very late as I was distracted & instead of DP when I did eat it went down from 8.1 to 6.4! Now I wake in the 4’s where there’s very little wriggle room & a JB to start the day! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I had a serious attack of the tingles last night on both sides: bound to happen, really; BS swinging all over the place for too long! Turned on the heater but, couldn’t feel it over the tingles but, my windpipe & asthma did as I breathed better in the warmer air!  And I managed to sleep through it, mostly, as like it or not I’m getting used to the attack of the tingles when BS is turbulent! But, I’m not sure yet, there seems to be a new face on my neuropathy that’s been the case throughout these weeks of turbulence? I’ll call it the unbearable itch! I keep getting itchy around my lower back, where I have great difficulty reaching & been using a fairly long, about 10 inches?, bracelet jewellery box to reach for a good scratch! I feel very hot afterwards but, it relieves the itching that’s in a way worse than the tingles as I can’t ignore it! It drives me mad at times! Oops! I didn’t know that was coming out: me ranting!

Right some breakfast now that the JB should have lifted me…for testing… 10:49 BS 5.8


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 it was for me.

Might have to reduce the evening levemir as the overnight flatfish was definitely swimming down hill.

Grey and damp outside but it's the snooker final so probably wouldn't have been out much anyway.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> What is risky about taking half a unit then? I think that was a very sensible strategy. You were cautious about the size of the dose and knew that it wouldn't drop you dangerously low and it worked out really well by the look of it. Well done! You just did a successful experiment and hopefully learned that this is something that you can do safely on other occasions to keep levels in range.


Yes it had droppedd a thissssssssy bit an hour later not that much though.only checked this time because I felt disy(but im ill so it was probey that)


----------



## gll

I feel much better than I did this morning and thanks for the words of encouragement everyone.
I'm also sitting with bgs at 20 so that will be why. Lunchtime at 20 is improvement before anyone panics.

@Griffin. I'm glad you are being told what to do and complying  As always, sending you a gazillion hugs and wishing you felt better already x
@Purls of Wisdom welcome to the thread. I hope you feel at home here.


----------



## Lanny

Something odd has happened again when putting in my Tresiba dose, now at 16:30, that’s happened a few times before! Just when I was sitting down to eat another late lunch!  When near the end of the pen, for me & my big doses that means less than 160 units left, I put in my dose & I know that means how ever many is left after my dose but, I’ve found 2 extra units left a few times! Which leaves me wondering two things: did I put it all in as there’s a reservoir I feel is going in but, no obvious number gauge like the NR & LR pens; how accurate is the gauge? It’s only happened when there’s less than 160, the max dose, left in the pen! Does that happen to anyone else on Tresiba or is it just the 2 units per line on the gauge of the double strength one I’m on?


----------



## freesia

@Lanny i'm on Tresiba but i use the cartridges with the NovoEcho pen. The pen shows how much was dialled up on the last dose. I've never come across the problem you are having though mine isn't double strength, it only dials up to 30. I hope there is someone on here who can answer.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening folks 

Was 7.something at 5am after 4 shortbread fingers in the 9's last night, been on the lower side since breakfast despite reducing dinner insulin and nicking 1 of Bruce's Richmond's sausages, suppose that's what a good workout does to ya 

Struggling a bit with my shoulder mind, muscular pain for a few days but last night it got worse and then after this morning I can barely move it    xx


----------



## Bloden

Sorry @Lanny I can’t help either. I use the same system as @freesia. I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Gwynn

Sorry I have been very quiet/absent. I have felt utterly worthless and anything I might say was useless and possibly misleading. I think things have gotten on top of me. Fighting through though.

I will not give up nor surrender.

It's just a bit hard right now. Ha, as if you all don't know that on a daily basis. Sigh. I thought life was supposed to be fun and exciting. But all my dreams serm to have evaporated, or have been burned up by lifes pains....and I have it easy!!!

As I say, the only way is up..

I think finances are beginning to get to me. Costs going up out of my control and I am not particularly fond of gruel.

Oh, 4.8 BG this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning      - 4.9


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, 9.1 here. Yesterday was going very well, all in the green, until I tested 2 hours after lunch at 21.4. I hadn’t felt well and had halved the bolus for lunch as was driving and nervous about doing so with the newly perfect bgs so maybe that contributed to being so high. Struggled to get it down after that and went to bed on 14.2

Off on holidays somewhere else today, and did successfully sneak downstairs past the puppy without waking her up when i got up to go to the loo this morning


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  you are most clearly not worthless. 
You are a valued, loving, considerate person who is dealing with an awful lot that many would have walked away from. You decided to stay. That’s testament to your strength of character and your resolve. 

Worth saying that nobody would think any less of you if you walked away in order to protect your own health and well-being too. 

When you’re ready to share what’s been going on these last few days then we’re here for you and we won’t judge.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. 
Yesterday afternoon was off at an open house at a cousin’s place to celebrate their daughter getting married abroad (she lives in Belgium) during lockdown. 
Very low key affair, literally pop in any time from 2pm and stay as long as you like. 
Lovely seeing some distant cousins I’ve not seen in a while of course. 
Not so lovely that there was nothing, absolutely nothing I could eat other than picking the smoked salmon off the tiny finger rolls. 
Amazing thing though is that the house is a diabetic household. Although they’re both on insulin so can eat whatever as long as they inject for it I guess. 
I didn’t appreciate being told “you can have some off my insulin if that helps”! 
I know right. 

Still, that aside, it was lovely. 

Today I’m thinking of heading down to the Vitality 10,000 a closed road race in and around the west end so I can cheer on the runners and soak up the atmosphere a bit. Pleased I didn’t sign up for this one what with recent covid bouts etc. 

Anyway I’ve rambled on for ages so that’s enough for now!


----------



## SueEK

7.3 today. Party went well, all the kids had a lovely time, should have worn them out for at least 20 minutes lol. I kept my distance from the SIL’s parents, certainly didn’t want to cause a scene as my daughter was so stressed, she has enough on her plate. At least they now know I am not prepared to condone what they say about me.
Went out for a carvery afterwards which was nice. Am off to car boot with my friend this morning and then off to my daughters as my granddaughter’s actual birthday is today.
Have a good day everyone xx
@Gwynn nice to see you back.  Keep posting, we are here to listen and support when and where we can.  I’m very sad to hear you are worrying about finances on top of everything else, you are doing such an amazing job, stay strong xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke to 8.1 today 

good to see you back posting @Gwynn.

Hope everybody can have a great day, whatever and wherever we all are


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people! 7'7. The booklet where I usually write my BG every day has finally run out of pages, so I didn't write them this weekend (was still testing, obvs). I know there was a similar booklet in my meters box, I will take that one. I know I could just download the data from my meter but I like the pen and paper method.

Yesterday at work someone put a croissant in the rolling toaster and it catched fire. It's not a first time. We should really put a big "BREAD ONLY" warning in this thing lol. 

Oh! And I forgot to tell you all, on Friday we served a wedding where the meal was...a full English breakfast. No alcohol, just tea, coffee and juice. I mean, wouldn't be my choice in a wedding but it was an interesting idea! We were all quite surprised haha


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, then 7.2 after I’d dozed off for another half hour.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  An extremely flat fish overnight - bedtime 9.7, fasting BG 9.7 - but some tweaking to do!

Lovely to have you back with us @Gwynn. We missed you. 

Well done @ColinUK for resisting all that delicious food. 

Where are puppy pics @Lucyr? Or have you posted some on another thread? Who doesn’t love a puppy pic with their breakfast? Enjoy your hol.


----------



## Lucyr

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  An extremely flat fish overnight - bedtime 9.7, fasting BG 9.7 - but some tweaking to do!
> 
> Lovely to have you back with us @Gwynn. We missed you.
> 
> Well done @ColinUK for resisting all that delicious food.
> 
> Where are puppy pics @Lucyr? Or have you posted some on another thread? Who doesn’t love a puppy pic with their breakfast? Enjoy your hol.


Have attached some puppy pics, not my puppy but belongs to the sister I’ve been staying with this weekend. Honestly it’s like staying with a miniature crocodile. 5 month old border terrier called Judy/Judith depending on behaviour.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 14.1 (and feeling meh but not so rubbish as yesterday)

@Gwynn nice to see you back <3
@ColinUK I may have snarfled up the stuff I shouldn't have so well done you 
@Elenka_HM I could totally appreciate a full brekkie as a wedding meal. The last wedding I went to the menu was a Sunday roast and was delish 
@Lucyr I'm going to doggynap the little adorable crocodile
@SueEK glad the party went okay, have a lovely time today with her

Enjoy the bank hols today everyone if you have it off <3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.4 today. The Scottish air must be agreeing with me. 100% in range yesterday. And I slept loads better. 

We had a walk along the loch shore yesterday as far as we could go, then walked back by the road. It was quite mild without a breath of wind. Not another soul in sight. Mr Eggy was in photographer’s heaven. Something to do with “ changing light”. After our delicious tea, we went back out again, I didn’t last long, I could feel the midges starting to bite so left him and went back to the cottage. Just over six miles done. Happy with that.

I’ve put a couple of photos in the Entertainment section but I’ve added some of Mr Eggy’s potentially award winning photos from yesterday, I had a problem with my camera and couldn’t download mine, it’s sorted now. I have added one or two from my phone though. The ones taken last night from the living area and the visitor in the garden are mine.

Glad to see you back @Gwynn, even if you just post your reading and say hi, that’s enough for us if you don’t want to “talk”. Hope things pick up soon.
@ColinUK wow! Borrow their insulin? Hmmm…..

Hope you all have a great Bank Holiday Monday, we’re off walking, just for a change!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.3 today and 5.8 yesterday.

So nice to have an extra day off today - I need it to finish off and submit my assignment.

The last academic essay I ever have to write, how exciting!

Have a good day


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8 after 8 hours sleep with only one bathroom visit. Seem, at last, to be getting a bit of energy back after the 'flu or whatever it was which hit just before Peachy foaled. A most successful day of bodging yesterday: Wolf fence completed, over wintered plants planted out, beds weeded, wood into woodshed, yard tidied, the hinges of a dodgy window replaced and 3 doors adjusted, all despite a steady misty drizzle. Young Alex is 100% brilliant at practical jobs. Today: spray gravel areas to suppress weeds,  final house tidy before house check, source a wi-fi thingy and a booster for the second pc so that the Ukrainians (if allowed to come) get decent internet access for lessons and checking on family back home. Need to source a secure medicine box as youngest is 3 yrs old. If all goes well need to hit up Dunelm for jolly duvet covers for the kids. Nice to be busy


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.6 for me. Yesterday was a day of lows then highs, all day. I struggled to get out of the 4s but then i'd get a vertical line on the graph up to the 12s! It seems to be more often at weekends but unless its a school holiday, its pointless altering the Tresiba. Though i may try tweaking by half a unit.....we'll see.

@Gwynn good to see you back. You know where we all are if you need to talk.
@eggyg the photos are lovely.
@ColinUK well done for resisting.
@Lucyr the puppy is very cute.
@SueEK enjoy the time with your daughter and grabddaughter.
@Elenka_HM i like to use pen and paper as well. Though i'm not using it atm, i often write it down as its easier to spot patterns like that than on a screen. As regards the full english for a wedding, nice idea.
@sg295 good luck with the essay.
@TinaD wow! You must had had an energy burst! Good to hear you're feeling better.

Have a good Bank Holiday Monday everybody.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today and it's blooming freezing here xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, disappointingly I had a rerun of the night before last, with the same pattern.... Went to bed on 7.2 after a day of having to top up with a few carbs here and there to keep out of the red then shot up to 13s all night. Woke at 6am on 13.8 so hit it with 5.5 units of Fiasp plus my Levemir dose (-1) and went back to sleep and woke up nearly 3hrs later on 7.1. Jabbed breakfast bolus of 3.5u and got to eat breakfast with just a minimal prebolus of about 15 mins which I could definitely get used to and that all worked out perfectly, but the high levels through the night are a concern. I was loath to increase my Levemir last night as I had had quite an active day, so just gave it an extra half a unit which clearly wasn't anywhere near enough. May go to bed on a lower number tonight and add another unit. Will see how I feel at bedtime.


----------



## Lanny

10:02 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

sorry been missing for a couple of days, 7.8 this morning. I was supposed to be running a 10K in London today, but as I had also signed up to the virtual event as well, I decided to do the virtual one rather than deal with Bank Holiday train alterations into London.

@Gwynn - pleased to see you posted, you are dealing with a lot, but we are always here for you as an outlet when you need to.

@eggyg holiday photos look good.

@Lucyr - cute puppy pics

@ColinUK - I would not have been able to resist like that.

Have a lovely Bank Holiday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Jury is out on my latest levemir reduction. May have to play with evening meal bolus timings. 

One of those mornings where I can't remember is I took my morning basal or not. Meter seems to suggest I did, so let's take it from there. 

Last day of the snooker so may be more productive after today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - at least it's not raining today.

Woke at 8:45 at 4.7 but according to my Libre I have been in the red all night.  I tested 7.1 at 23:45 last night, then went upstairs and got distracted by looking online to see my Hba1c results (lots of results there from this week's bloods, quite a few were "abnormal"  so I  had to do a lot of googling, but no Hba1c).  I find the overnight red line confusing as I had no warning alarms, whereas after waking the Libre was pinging every 2 minutes until the Dextrose and biscuit kicked in.   I managed a straight line most of the time on my old Combo pump, but since being on the Omnipod I can see nothing but confusion!

@Gwynn welcome back

@ColinUK well done for not succumbing - it does sound like your rellies are rather ignorant regarding diabetes despite being on insulin - or perhaps they are on insulin due to not being clued up.

@eggyg the photos are excellent.. no wonder your hubby won those awards... and you have discovered some really quirky stuff!

@Elenka_HM who produced your paper diary?  Usually it's one of the meter companies.  If so look them up online and give customer services a ring, they are usually happy to send you a new one free of charge.  Also if you google "Blood Sugar Diary" you will find a number of free printable ones.

Happy day everyone - nothing on my calendar except housework - oh how I hate it!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…just. 8.4 this morning…straight line over night, so I guess night time levemir is correct…for now  

Well we had a drizzly day yesterday, but if it was going to rain anyway I wish it would have rained a bit more…just a tease for the garden really. Grey and damp days are at least a good excuse to do indoor things and housework @Pattidevans , no sunshine tempting you out into the garden.

@freesia I’ve had a few days like that recently…snacking to head off lows, low line staying steady for hours and then whoosh it’s like my body has gone “oh hello carbs, hadn’t noticed you earlier, better do something with those” very frustrating

It’s not wet and it’s not sunny here, so can’t decide on garden, indoors latest upholstery project, homework for my language class…or tackle massive pile of ironing (that’s  not going to happen today);…I’ll probably just faff about all day.

Enjoy you day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.4 for me.
> 
> Jury is out on my latest levemir reduction. May have to play with evening meal bolus timings.
> 
> One of those mornings where I can't remember is I took my morning basal or not. Meter seems to suggest I did, so let's take it from there.
> 
> Last day of the snooker so may be more productive after today.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Looks like the snooker might not take up as much of your day as first thought, if O’Sullivan keeps playing like he did yesterday…but who know


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM who produced your paper diary?  Usually it's one of the meter companies.  If so look them up online and give customer services a ring, they are usually happy to send you a new one free of charge.  Also if you google "Blood Sugar Diary" you will find a number of free printable ones.
> 
> Happy day everyone - nothing on my calendar except housework - oh how I hate it!


Thank you Patti! My diary is from Novo Nordisk, the insulin company. I'll check online if they could send me more.

@freesia I also find the data on paper easier to work with, and add notes on the side. The nurses I had my appointments with also seem to appreciate having this diary.


----------



## freesia

Lisa66 said:


> I’ve had a few days like that recently…snacking to head off lows, low line staying steady for hours and then whoosh it’s like my body has gone “oh hello carbs, hadn’t noticed you earlier, better do something with those” very frustrating


Glad its not just me then! I find i then correct the highs for it to drop suddenly again then bounce back up. As you say, very frustrating.


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> I also find the data on paper easier to work with, and add notes on the side. The nurses I had my appointments with also seem to appreciate having this diary


I used to highlight highs and lows in different colours as well, it made it much easier to see. Although maybe i had too much time on my hands....


----------



## Elenka_HM

freesia said:


> I used to highlight highs and lows in different colours as well, it made it much easier to see. Although maybe i had too much time on my hands....


Hmm...maybe diabetes will be my new excuse to use nice stationery, now that I'm no longer a student! I love it, I used to get a lot and then didn't use most of it. The packs of coloured highlighters and pens are so aesthetically pleasing


----------



## rayray119

9.4 for me this morning thinking I've now chang ed my carb radios a little bit too much because things I've noticed over the last few days(reason I haven't done proper background teats is because of gow jll I've been) got a chance to see what exte unit of livermir really is doing tomorrow though. As got a scan tomorrow morning so can't have backfast.


----------



## gll

Elenka_HM said:


> The packs of coloured highlighters and pens are so aesthetically pleasing


I laugh because this is my daughters addiction 
I also might have done some spreadsheets and graphs to see how much of a difference there is with this week vs last week


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> sorry been missing for a couple of days, 7.8 this morning. I was supposed to be running a 10K in London today, but as I had also signed up to the virtual event as well, I decided to do the virtual one rather than deal with Bank Holiday train alterations into London.
> 
> @Gwynn - pleased to see you posted, you are dealing with a lot, but we are always here for you as an outlet when you need to.
> 
> @eggyg holiday photos look good.
> 
> @Lucyr - cute puppy pics
> 
> @ColinUK - I would not have been able to resist like that.
> 
> Have a lovely Bank Holiday.


I was very aware of the judgement which would have come my way had I caved!

Cx


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> Hmm...maybe diabetes will be my new excuse to use nice stationery, now that I'm no longer a student! I love it, I used to get a lot and then didn't use most of it. The packs of coloured highlighters and pens are so aesthetically pleasing


I'm a stationery lover too, Bruce has never liked walking with me in a shop if I come across stationery and has been known to spot it first and attempt to drag me past!  xx


----------



## Jenny105

6.8       Around the 6s at the mo. Has been 7s


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I was very aware of the judgement which would have come my way had I caved!
> 
> Cx


Not from us @ColinUK. We all need a break now and then. I think you were so good to resist. I'm on insulin but i would still have been careful.


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> The packs of coloured highlighters and pens are so aesthetically pleasing


Ooooh the choice you can get now . I find i'm drawn to them and have to make myself walk away without buying!


----------



## Lanny

I love stationary too & especially like the really cool stuff in HK BUT, don’t buy the pens there, learnt by buying them a few times, that the ink freezes eventually after getting them back to the UK: the formulation must be different for the hotter climate there so the ink doesn’t evaporate but, freezes in the colder climate here; the opposite problem with pens from here left in HK as the ink evaporates eventually! 

But, I buy papers, automatic pencils, erasers & coloured pencils every time I’m in HK. I especially LOVE buying origami papers!


----------



## sg295

Well I've done it...final ever academic essay has been finished and submitted!

Honestly not entirely sure how I feel about this. Mostly relieved of course, but also sad in a weird way knowing that my course is coming to an end soon. Yes it's been tough, but also very rewarding and I'm so proud of everything I've learnt and achieved over such a short period of time


----------



## Griffin.

So after a kidney infection a broken head and a monster cold it's still not over currently in hospital getting insulin and fluids pumped Into me and being tested for keytones I have no recollection of getting here  I was completely out of it apparently I called selana last night was babbling and slurring my words asked her to come take me for ride in the car she got worried came back to my house and found me passed out in the bathroom my bs was nearly 30 I and was in ketoacidois have no idea why I didn't do anything out of the ordinary ate really well avoided carbs stayed hydrated and it still happened waiting on a C. T scan and to see someone tomorrow. I'm fed up grumpy and I'm soooo over being sick at the moment. Im truly thinking about trading this stupid body in and asking for a new one... 
I've had my three now.... Enough universe please and thank you 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> I find i'm drawn to them and have to make myself walk away without buying!


I'll send you Bruce, he has literally taken my arm and pulled me away!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Griffin. said:


> So after a kidney infection a broken head and a monster cold it's still not over currently in hospital getting insulin and fluids pumped Into me and being tested for keytones I have no recollection of getting here  I was completely out of it apparently I called selana last night was babbling and slurring my words asked her to come take me for ride in the car she got worried came back to my house and found me passed out in the bathroom my bs was nearly 30 I and was in ketoacidois have no idea why I didn't do anything out of the ordinary ate really well avoided carbs stayed hydrated and it still happened waiting on a C. T scan and to see someone tomorrow. I'm fed up grumpy and I'm soooo over being sick at the moment. Im truly thinking about trading this stupid body in and asking for a new one...
> I've had my three now.... Enough universe please and thank you
> Keep smiling
> Griff


Aww hun, so sorry to see your still not catching a break and really hope things change soon, sending very gently hugs xx


----------



## gll

@Griffin. 
Griff, mate, tell your body to quit misbehaving eh.
You really have been through the ringer. Thank goodness for selana coming back. 
I really cant put into words how much I wish I could take all this away from you and give you a break. 
Sending super big epic hugs x


----------



## Leadinglights

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people! 7'7. The booklet where I usually write my BG every day has finally run out of pages, so I didn't write them this weekend (was still testing, obvs). I know there was a similar booklet in my meters box, I will take that one. I know I could just download the data from my meter but I like the pen and paper method.
> 
> Yesterday at work someone put a croissant in the rolling toaster and it catched fire. It's not a first time. We should really put a big "BREAD ONLY" warning in this thing lol.
> 
> Oh! And I forgot to tell you all, on Friday we served a wedding where the meal was...a full English breakfast. No alcohol, just tea, coffee and juice. I mean, wouldn't be my choice in a wedding but it was an interesting idea! We were all quite surprised haha


Well it was always referred to as the Wedding breakfast, so sticking with tradition.


----------



## freesia

Griffin. said:


> So after a kidney infection a broken head and a monster cold it's still not over currently in hospital getting insulin and fluids pumped Into me and being tested for keytones I have no recollection of getting here  I was completely out of it apparently I called selana last night was babbling and slurring my words asked her to come take me for ride in the car she got worried came back to my house and found me passed out in the bathroom my bs was nearly 30 I and was in ketoacidois have no idea why I didn't do anything out of the ordinary ate really well avoided carbs stayed hydrated and it still happened waiting on a C. T scan and to see someone tomorrow. I'm fed up grumpy and I'm soooo over being sick at the moment. Im truly thinking about trading this stupid body in and asking for a new one...
> I've had my three now.... Enough universe please and thank you
> Keep smiling
> Griff


@Griffin. I hope they get you sorted out and you're feeling better soon. Big (but gentle) hugs to you.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.3 for me despite a wakeful night. Got a messy day ahead - blood tests 09.30, home check 11.30, vaccine booster 1800 and the chance to buy a cheap shed this afternoon. Rather a grey morning but, alas, no rain. Need to plant out my courgettes and seed peas, carrots and radishes. Yesterday ate the first of the globe artichokes, very tasty, and cut some asparagus for today, pulled the last of the celeriac and am into the last of the leeks. Better buy some beetroot seeds if house passes - can't stand them myself but Ukrainians like them and my lot are vegetarians. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and yet another 7.3. Only 2 days at work this week which is good. Photo of my granddaughter birthday girl and grandson, so sweet.
@Griffin. oh my goodness, it never rains but it pours, so sorry to hear you are back in hospital.  Get better soon and big hugs to you x
Have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.8 for me today, although I'm not convinced by the sensor I put on yesterday


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.6


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.5 for me today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.3 today. Lovely pic @SueEK


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## harbottle

My current libre is telling me 4.8 (This one is usually very close to my Contour reader.)


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Thanks for all your encohraging and positivve replies. I had really felt very low which is very unusual for me.

Today I got up late, did my morning waking routine backwards and by the time I got round to doing my blood sugar it was 5.0. It must have bern somewhat lower at the point of waking. This is good.

My only remaining friend agreed to start occasional exercise walking. Yesterday we went for a medium walk and then a nice cup of tea at a local beach side very old fashioned (but recently upgraded) hotel. A great time of catching up and restoration for us both.

I supported him on a daily basis (for about 2 years) when his wife left him a couple of years ago and he was heart broken, a completely broken man. He was so lost and is only now, a few years later, getting something of a life going again.

Things are hard for everyone. Sigh.

I have spent the last few days gathering thousands of images of dogs on the internet especially for a special 'guess the animal/type' multiple choice game I have written for my daughters daughter. She has shown a lot of interest in my 'find the odd one out game' too. It encouraged me to bolster the multiple choice game. I have onlg 49 more dog types to get. It will probably be about 10000 images in the end. Then all I have to do is process and resize them all. Keeps me busy. In all there will have been about 110 different dog types, each with between 100 and 200 images.

Ugliest dog so far (to me) seems to be a neopolitan mastiff. Most vicious, a tibetan mastiff. Nicest, the great dane. Most hideous, the chinese crested.

Years ago we kept bloodhounds. Daftest dogs on the planet but really great fun. A bit slobbery though.

Today a day of dowloading more doggie pictures.

Fixed a major part, no, not fixed, simplified, of the App where it takes a bunch of images and automatically creates the questions along with 4 possible random wrong answers for each image. The process of simplification was surprisingly complex!!!

Thanks once again for all your support. Way more important and helpful than you probably realise.


----------



## gll

Morning all 19.5  Was waiting for my body to start to kick back a bit. 

Been up for a wee while and I shouldn't be left alone on the internet with my debit card .
Ordered my birthday prezzie from the kids (needs to be me ordering as its vat relief). Got a myabetic mini backpack coming (hopefully tomorrow) so hyped about that  (b'day friday). Was getting fed up with my current bag and lack of space for normal stuff after all the D stuff has slowly taken over. At least now I will be able to carry a bottle of juice (the non bg raising kind) in it and put away all my D bits n bobs in a separate part. 

Todays schedule is clear so can hopefully get started on the mammoth task of decluttering my bedroom/office and see if there's any un-needed stuff I can clear out and donate then a deep clean. (hopefully it will bring bg down a bit while I'm at it)
After that it will be sorting paperwork that I have let pile up that either needs to be shredded or filed.
I need my zen back in my favourite space 

Have a brill day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, a popular number this morning, it seems.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.9 here.

Aw @Griffin. thank goodness you phoned Selena - hope you’re feeling better and back home with your puppy ASAP ((((Hugs)))).

Off to wander round some lovely gardens and have lunch in a posh caff with my bezzie. Looking a bit grey out there, but I’m sure the sun’ll come out for my garden snaps...can’t let Mr @eggyg win all the trophies!  (Who am I kidding? Don’t think I can beat a surfing kilt or a loo with a view).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.0 today.

Seemed to have a bit of a random surge in BG at around midnight before it dropped back down again…not quite sure what that was about but oh well (is that dawn, never quite sure?)

Got online training from 10-11 today and then not much, feels very strange now my essay is done, like a huge weight has been lifted and left with very little to do. Still I’m not complaining!

Have a good day all


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Good morning from rainy Scotland. Woke up to 7.0  after 14.9  last night.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.4 from me on this grey day.

@Griffin. sorry to hear you are back in hospital
@Michael12421 hope you got that number up fairly quickly


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. And I had a lie in until 9am. 7.1 for me.

I had a lie in as I’ve had a rubbish night, following a rubbish day, that’s not quite true it was fab until 4pm. We took ourselves off for a walk about 1.30. It wasn’t far but was uphill and it was quite a sunny day, so was quite strenuous.  Our plan was to find a hidden loch. We did after following a very boggy path. It was just beautiful. We followed another boggy path and came to a little beach. The sun was shining so the cameras came out. Found ourselves somewhere to sit and just took it all in. I felt a bit hungry about 3ish. I hadn’t had much lunch as I’d had a bacon sandwich for breakfast, took my BGs, 5.7. I had a packet of crisps, no bolus as the exercise would offset that. We moved on to another part of the lake to an upturned rowing boat, I sat on it and Mr Eggy took photos. I suddenly started feeling really hot and sweaty and sickly. This was 4pm. Took BGs, 3.9! Oh heck! Had three JBs, chewed them thoroughly. They made me even more sickly. 10/15 mins passed, still felt ill, still 3.9. Another three JBs. Another 15 minutes, 3.8! I was panicking now, as was Mr Eggy I think but he was remaining  calm. I just wanted to lie down but we were in the middle of nowhere, on peaty boggy ground. I thought I was going to pass out. Attempted to eat a KitKat, one bite was all I could manage. Almost 40 minutes we sat there until I started to come round. Checked BGs 4.1! Decided I had to move as I wanted to go home. We managed to move a few metres and I needed to sit down again, then I needed the loo! My gastric system can not cope with sugar in that quantity and I knew I was having a gastric dumping episode. Luckily I always have a kit for such emergencies and as they say “ when you gotta go, you’ve gotta go”. I know I can tell you all this, I wouldn’t dream of telling a muggle! Started to feel better, 4.4. That was it, we were off. We were only a couple of miles from the cottage and once we got off the boggy path we were back in half an hour. BGs 6.6 arrow up! By teatime, which I really didn’t want to eat, I was 11.4! So from 4pm to 6pm I went from 3.9 to 11.4. Then the headache came, then the plummet, right down to 4.8 at 9.30. ( I had a jacket potato for tea and ony bolused for that, didn’t do a correction). Had to eat more until I got up to a reasonable number before bed. Unfortunately my stomach doesn’t like being overloaded and I’ve spent a lot of the night on the loo! Oh dear! Diabetes + gastric dumping syndrome + permanently partially block small intestine sometimes aren’t good bedfellows! Fingers crossed all is well today, I’ve reduced my basal, again, and will try and keep my numbers a bit higher. I never, ever want to go through that again. Thought we were going to have to call mountain rescue! Today we’re going for a drive! 

Today’s photos are from before “ the incident” when all was well with the world. And they’re my photos from my camera. 

Take care all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - grey again today, though yesterday cheered up and we were able to enjoy a drink in the garden late afternoon/early evening.

6.2 this morning despite a correction for a 4.2 alarm at 03:00.

@Griffin. so sorry to learn of the awful time you are having.  Are you sure you have T2 rather than T1 - asking due to the ketoacidosois (though I know T2s can get it, it is unusual).  Lots of gentle hugs and wishes for a quick recovery.

Have a good day everyone.  covid booster for me at noon.  Now my kitchen is sparkling I must spend the afternoon bringing the sitting/dining area up to the same standard.  At my age I need to do housework in small bites.


----------



## Pattidevans

Oops, just read @eggyg ’s post...hugs, hope you have a better day!


----------



## Robin

Eek! @eggyg. Not something you want to happen on a remote walk! I hope you feel better today.
Are you sure you haven’t heavily retouched those photos? There looks to be some sort of blue phenomenon at the top, like it’s some sort of rare sky colour. Nothing like that down here, it's uniformly grey.


----------



## gll

Oh @eggyg what a nightmare. (hugs)
Are you sure those pics are Scotland? Where's the grey skies and imminent thread of rain?

I'm fed up with housework already so going to pop into town with my son as he has an extra day off today. Will hit aldis as the tesco shop hasn't quite lasted this week and probs go for a coffee with him if its not too uncool to sit with mum for half n hour.


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 5.8 the first time I woke up and in range all night after a Levemir increase of 1 more unit. Hard to believe 1 extra unit can make such a difference! Must confess I went back to sleep after injecting morning Levemir (-1) and was 6.7 when I got up.
Off to the cinema with my friend (first time in over 2 years for both of us) this afternoon to see the new Downton movie and probably have a bite to eat, so really looking forward to that

@Griffin.  Oh Griff! So sorry to hear that you DKA'd and are back in hospital. What a blessing Selena has been in coming into your life and how good of her to come back and check on you.... and well done you for ringing her. Hope you are feeling better and back home soon. I second @Pattidevans thoughts on your diabetes type. It has been a question mark in my mind for a while before this but that DKA certainly makes it more prominent. 

@eggyg Blooming Heck Elaine! Absolutely stunning photos but what a traumatic experience. I imagine the boggy ground and warm weather took more out of you than expected. That must have been really scary for both of you. Hope you have a nice relaxing day today and your system settles down again.


----------



## rayray119

10.7 it could have have been slightly lower If not for some things I know I said I have I have to change today to see what that extra unit of liverir is doing this morning but I shouldn't justify liting it portentonty sit there for hours. I know I should be doing proper background tests but I don't feel like im angle to well ill I just have to work out adjustments as best as I can until I've worked out what's going on with me


----------



## eggyg

@Robin and @gll it was definitely Scotland. Short lived but glorious. Today slightly murky! Back to normal. 
@rebrascora I think you’re correct about the boggy ground and the heat. I feel tired and headachy this morning. Just forced myself to have a slice of toast. We’re going to drive out to our nearest shop and get provisions and hopefully find a cafe for lunch. There’s no chance of getting too hot today and I definitely won’t be walking on any boggy ground. 

Murky!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Seemed to get bolus timings right yesterday evening but overnight graph still going downwards overnight. Give it a couple of days and perhaps knock another unit off. 

To everyone that's ailing a speedy recovery and the best day possible to one and all.


----------



## eggyg

Griffin. said:


> So after a kidney infection a broken head and a monster cold it's still not over currently in hospital getting insulin and fluids pumped Into me and being tested for keytones I have no recollection of getting here  I was completely out of it apparently I called selana last night was babbling and slurring my words asked her to come take me for ride in the car she got worried came back to my house and found me passed out in the bathroom my bs was nearly 30 I and was in ketoacidois have no idea why I didn't do anything out of the ordinary ate really well avoided carbs stayed hydrated and it still happened waiting on a C. T scan and to see someone tomorrow. I'm fed up grumpy and I'm soooo over being sick at the moment. Im truly thinking about trading this stupid body in and asking for a new one...
> I've had my three now.... Enough universe please and thank you
> Keep smiling
> Griff


Fingers crossed that’s your bad luck over and done with. Hopefully you’ll get sorted ASAP. Take care.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! 6'8, and relieved by that. Got a bit nervous last night as I decided to check my BG before bed, after a carb heavy dinner, and found 13 something. It may not be the first time I had this number but I don't usually see it, and it was the first time my meter show me the suggestion of testing for ketones. Problem was, I was sleeping at a friend's and I didn't have ketone strips with me, nor Novorapid. I've literally spend all night dreaming of doing finger pricks and not being able to see the numbers. So I'm glad to be back to a normal (for me) waking BG. Probably was overthinking, but next time I'll make sure to carry some of the ketone strips for peace of mind! 

The last few days I've noticed my BG generally a bit higher. My food choices have not been great and I've not been so physically active. So maybe I should work on those and then, if BG patterns doesn't change, speak to the nurses about my insulin.


----------



## Lanny

10:40 BS 7.8 After no sleep & a bit of light dozing! My stomach feels very queasy as I have finally asked for some help, after some prompting from my sister, & have a social worker coming to look at the state of the house at 11:00 this morning! It’s been a tip for a very long time & it’s snowballed to the point that I know I can’t manage it on my own! It’s like a diabetic review the way my stomach is reacting! 

Can’t hang about as I’ve barely wiped my face from all the stressful tears from dry heaving from nervousness!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Haven’t read any posts yet & will catch up later!


----------



## Lanny

Well! Things are never as bad as I fear: she knew I needed help & the house wouldn’t be perfect, FAR from it; never been particularly house proud anyway but, I felt like it needed to be perfect psychologically!  So, she will call around for private firms to do a BIG clean in the kitchen, living room & hall to get back to me with names, numbers & ballpark price: they’re need to see it before giving me a definitive price! She call me next week!

Now, I’ll have something to eat & get some sleep! A stream of z’s emoji!

Will catch up later!


----------



## Barry snakeman

traceycat said:


> great game. 7.2 for me this morn


I got 6.3 this morning which I'm pleased about it's been 8.5


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> It may not be the first time I had this number but I don't usually see it


I've been curious for a while now as to why you don't test before going to bed? Even when I was on 1 unit of basal I could still need a snack to see me through if I was on the low side xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

6.4 before breakfast today, have already consumed 9 lifts 

Odd day yesterday, was 7.7 come dinner time and was having a cheese and pickle sandwich and a jammy joey (I haven't had one of those since long before I was diagnosed!) we don't go light on the pickle like some have mentioned (like a small scraping just to taste it) so there was at least 5g carbs in that and then about 20g in the jammy joey, based on the previous days result (although not the same food consumed nor the exercise I had on Sunday morning) I played it cautious and only took 4 units, stood up to go and test for tea and felt a little "funny" and when I tested I was 5.1 so have no idea what went on as I still haven't applied a sensor xx


----------



## sg295

I’m super upset,

That referral has been processed by the hospital but apparently there’s ‘not enough clinical information to make a decision’ whatever that’s supposed to mean.

This has all been going on for so long now and nothing is being sorted out or is improving. I’m so sick of it all.


----------



## Ian68

6.5 this morning after a 3.0 waking me up at 05.28 because I was laying on the sensor.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Kaylz said:


> I've been curious for a while now as to why you don't test before going to bed? Even when I was on 1 unit of basal I could still need a snack to see me through if I was on the low side xx


That's a good question. To be honest, the nurse said I didn't need to at the beginning and I didn't think much of it. I only take my basal in the morning and don't use bolus yet, so I guess it's unlikely to go low during the night. I checked in the rare days when I had an hypo, and sometimes when I have a specially heavy dinner and want to see the "damage" (more often than not I prefer to live in ignorance tho).


----------



## Griffin.

Afternoon all 
C t scan  complete i have chronic pancreatitis so a few more days in the bin fluids meds yawn!!!! To answer your question gang I am most deffo a type 2  I had all of my lymph nodes in my back and arm pits removed 11 ish years ago and some other procedures thrown in so my endocrine system is totally shot and I get infections in random places ive battled more kidney and bladder infections than I've probs had hot drinks let's just say the last ten years has been a roller coaster of a decade I'm not going to lie I get super fed up with it all but to be honest most of the time I just get on with it all I hate fuss and having to ask for things thats whats eating me at the minute nurses have so much to do and I'm adding to the workload all because my stupid body won't behave itself for the so called superior race we really are built rather poorly... 
Anyways chunter over I shall go climb back in my box now 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## GDL1975

I was high this morning 12.8. Bit odd as i was p a fair bit during the night and was in range everytime i checked between 7.8 and 5.5.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Lucyr

8.2 this morning after not much sleep in a tiny caravan bed, every time I move all the springs pop. Nice to be away but will be nice to sleep in a real bed too when I get back


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7,  carbs await


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'3. Yesterday I took my bedtime BG again after some chat in the forum and a glass of wine (I like to check it when I drink). Was 5'8, not really low, but had one biscuit just in case and it seems it was not too bad. I'm curious, what level would you guys go to bed at? 

@Michael12421 you seem to wake up hypo quite often, that sounds a bit scary. Hope the carbs get you up quickly.


----------



## SueEK

Morning all and a 7.7 today. We have a new doctor starting today so he is coming in for some training this morning, it really helps us (and them) if they get their dictation, queries, tasks etc right. I do like to remind them that although they are talking into a machine/phone that there is a lovely lady at the other end listening to their every word, so no eating and chomping away as some have been known to do.
@Michael12421 aah! Get those numbers up quick, hope you feel alright xx
@Griffin. you sound amazingly stoical and I’m sure the nurses are more than happy to ‘run around after you’.  Get better soon xx
Have a lovely day all x


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.2 this morning. 

@SueEK  I’m sure you’ll whip the new doctor into shape in no time.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 5.6 for me. Tired out this morning. This sensor is behaving oddly. For the past 3 mornings i've woke to a break in the data, only a short one, but its not because i've gone over 8 hours or not scanned, i have, it always seems to break around the same time as well. Despite that its fairly accurate.

@Elenka_HM i like to go to bed in the mid 6s, that way i don't go high in the night. Any lower and i have a snack.
@Michael12421 get those fast acting carbs quick!
@SueEK i hope the new doctor turns out to be a nice one.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today.

I was a little shocked the other day to find I’ve put on a stone in the last 2 months  (since changed my Ozempic to Trulicity) so yesterday had a shake for breakfast and again in the evening.

Have a Great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Two boos boos this morning, already: not a good start to the day; hopefully gets better!  Time: don’t know exactly & BS; don’t know either as I had a sudden lapse of memory & forgot as I woke hungry & dived straight into a ham sandwich!  It was around 6am? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Though, hopefully, in less of a daze than I was? The weird thing is I automatically washed my hands during my waking trip to the loo completely by ingrained routine then, just forgot to test!

I spent most of yesterday completely wired on adrenaline & couldn’t sleep but, couldn’t see very well either, no reading posts on here, because my eyes were SO blurry from tiredness!  Completely appropriate emoji  that for my eyes yesterday!  And I ended up going to bed around the same time as usual ie. 10pm ish so, a normal length of day with no sleep at all the night before! I wanted to sleep in this morning but, woke with call of nature, forgot to test & had some food! OH! Almost forgot! A third boo boo I caught in time: I used the last of the pen for dinner yesterday & needed a hew pen from the fridge this morning but, forgot, of course in my daze, was annoyed & ate anyway then, forgot to inject altogether before I realised about 30 minutes later when I remembered & got a new pen to inject!

Now, as I finish posting, my eyes are getting blurry again so, I’ll try & get some much needed sleep as my eyes are clearly telling me!  Exactly what my eyes are like!


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.2 first thing for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, assisted by a 4am jelly baby. I was only reading 3.9 on the Libre, and there’s no sign of a red line this morning, but I woke up and felt slightly hypo (I don’t set the low alarm overnight, because I get too many false alarms disturbing my sleep, and if it’s a real one, I wake up anyway.)


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.9 here.

Well done on the HS @Sitosea.

Get some more ZZzzz’s under your belt @Lanny - you sound wrecked!

Had a very nice day out yesterday - cake, a walled garden, a wild wood full of huge rhododendrons, and cheap plants. I even managed not to run a mile in the Bug Room at the sight of a hissing cockroach (I’ll stick to dogs for pets, thanks, ugh).


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. And apart from the Scottish weather doing it’s worst, it is a good morning. Woke to 6.3, had a good sleep and yesterday my BGs behaved themselves all day. TBF I ran high most of the day. 

We just had a simple day, drove to nearest village, 8 miles away. Had a walk and foind a quaint cafe, all homemade goodies. Had quiche and salad for lunch and then treat myself to a slice of lemon drizzle. Well, I had to keep the numbers up didn’t I? We got back in the car and came home the “ scenic” route, 20 miles of single track road! We hardly met another vehicle and there’s loads of passing places. But we did see deer, our first ever cuckoo ( terrible photo) and a handsome male stonechat. Along with lochs and mountains of course. Lovely day put, albeit a bit cooler than of late. Had a picky tea, crackers, pate etc, no bolus as was down to 4 even after lemon drizzle and a conservative amount of NovoRapid. Went to bed on my favourite number 7.2 @Elenka_HM. And all is well in the world.

Today we’re going train spotting! We’re going up to the Glenfinnan Viaduct to see a steam train, and the wonderful curved viaduct. Most famous, apparently, for Harry Potter and the red headed fellow flying over it in the redhead’s dad’s car as they were late for the train! Can you tell I’m not a fan! When we’ve seen the train and took ( Mr Eggy) loads of photos from every possible angle of the viaduct, we’re off to Fort William for some petrol and a mooch around, need to get some serious walking in. 

@Griffin. At least they know what they’re dealing with now. Hopefully insulin will be prescribed along with Creon, as you are now one of the weirdo diabetes that call ourselves Type 3c and/or Creonistas. We are very special. Keep well. 
@Michael12421 that’s two low mornings, is the weather warming up over there? Maybe a basal reduction required? Just a thought. Hope those carbs work ASAP. 

Here’s some photos from yesterday, the cuckoo one is very much cropped, it was quite a way away. Oh and these are my photos.


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> @Michael12421 that’s two low mornings, is the weather warming up over there? Maybe a basal reduction required? Just a thought. Hope those carbs work ASAP.


Yes it is getting warmer.  One heady day last week we had a 30 degrees but then the violent thunder. lightning and rain came and we are now back to around 20


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats on the HS @Sitosea and great pics @eggyg
4.7 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## rayray119

10.4 was 9.4 two hours before depending on what number I am when I go to bed tonight I might try and get a sort of for now background test in.(or least test a few times in time) although if above 10 I'm not going to want to.


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

5.4 today.

Currently not much else to report, have a pretty quiet day today which allows me plenty of time to get paperwork done.

Have a good day


----------



## rayray119

On a positive I think the Dsn I'm seeing Tuesday is debrtic herself(if thinking of the same one  so It might be hellpful to discuss with her the varrious things I'm trying to to figure out a balance because I'm I'm thinking I might be getting it the ballance bit wrong at the moment. Ill figure it out eventtly though.   I will Amit only having doing finger pricks is a bit hard to make discussions from


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all  its a 15.9 from me  still high but so much better than it has been for the last  few mornings. Settling in to  another full day of beeps whirrs alarms and footsteps finger picks and iv drips should be seeing the endocrinology fellow today see what the fuss is all about not sure I'd say stoic @SueEK more like stubbornly optamistic and bullheaded to boot.
@eggyg those photos are simply stunning I've climbed Ben nevis once or twice in the past as part of the three peaks challenge its a beautiful place.. 
@Lanny you must be cream crackered hope you get some sleep today 
Have a great day everyone  dont let the barstewards grind you down... 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning after another basal increase last night. 
Loved the Downton movie and we had a Lebanese meal before hand which was a first for me. Shot myself 2 units and chose low carb which was quite easy to do but then they brought these bits of unlevened bread to have with dips and olives which was dellcious.... the dips more than the bread but you needed a carrier for it. I didn't have much but clearly more than my insulin would cover. Injected another 2 units at the start of the film when I was on 8 and rising slightly but still ended up high 12s after the film (sitting around in the cinema clearly did help) and after that I was stacking insulin for the rest of the afternoon/evening to get it back down.... hence the basal increase again last night. 
Pleased to report my calf muscle is feeling a bit better today so need to get out for a walk. This limited activity is not helping me and needing much more insulin than I would like.

Congratulations to @Sitosea on your House Special this morning.

@Griffin. Hope you are feeling a bit more human today and they get you dispatched back home soon with appropriate treatment. 

@eggyg So pleased you had a better day and night and great photos. 

@Elenka_HM I don't have a set number to go to bed on. I make a judgement based on my levels at bedtime and what they have been doing during the afternoon and evening (Libre makes this possible) and if anything I tend to adjust my Levemir rather than eat carbs, although I will sometimes have some roasted peanuts if levels have been volatile as that tends dampen down any unpredictability. 
Have you actually been prescribed a bolus insulin but are just not using it yet or do you not actually have any? Just wondering if your levels suddenly went high and didn't come down, if you could make a phone call to the DSN and then use quick acting insulin that you have available in your fridge, according to their advice or if you would need to attend the clinic to get something prescribed?


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 18.3

I've got a few packages arriving today so have to stay in for all of those to show up. I got handed 3 months of my nephews business paperwork to do his accounts last night so I might as well get going on that while I'm here.

Had a lovely chance meeting with a girl I used to childmind in town yesterday. She ended up coming over for a coffee after work for a proper catch up. Was actually lovely to see her and as a bonus, she's sitting her final exams for her podiatry qualifications. She said, any problems in that department just to phone her <3.
I looked after her for over 10 years so she's always been a huge part of all our lives and totally made my day to see her, she really was one of the family.

@Griffin. <pile of hugs awaiting pickup> let us know how you get on with todays stuff x
@Sitosea nicely done on the HS

stay awesome everyone x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, nothing much planned other than work and a run this evening.

@Sitosea - congratulations on the HS

Pleased you are having a lovely holiday @eggyg, the photos are lovely.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> 6.6 for me this morning after another basal increase last night.
> Loved the Downton movie and we had a Lebanese meal before hand which was a first for me. Shot myself 2 units and chose low carb which was quite easy to do but then they brought these bits of unlevened bread to have with dips and olives which was dellcious.... the dips more than the bread but you needed a carrier for it. I didn't have much but clearly more than my insulin would cover. Injected another 2 units at the start of the film when I was on 8 and rising slightly but still ended up high 12s after the film (sitting around in the cinema clearly did help) and after that I was stacking insulin for the rest of the afternoon/evening to get it back down.... hence the basal increase again last night.
> Pleased to report my calf muscle is feeling a bit better today so need to get out for a walk. This limited activity is not helping me and needing much more insulin than I would like.
> 
> Congratulations to @Sitosea on your House Special this morning.
> 
> @Griffin. Hope you are feeling a bit more human today and they get you dispatched back home soon with appropriate treatment.
> 
> @eggyg So pleased you had a better day and night and great photos.
> 
> @Elenka_HM I don't have a set number to go to bed on. I make a judgement based on my levels at bedtime and what they have been doing during the afternoon and evening (Libre makes this possible) and if anything I tend to adjust my Levemir rather than eat carbs, although I will sometimes have some roasted peanuts if levels have been volatile as that tends dampen down any unpredictability.
> Have you actually been prescribed a bolus insulin but are just not using it yet or do you not actually have any? Just wondering if your levels suddenly went high and didn't come down, if you could make a phone call to the DSN and then use quick acting insulin that you have available in your fridge, according to their advice or if you would need to attend the clinic to get something prescribed?


Sometimes I find it’s the dips which cause me to spike much more than the flatbreads!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Whoops got the bolus timing wrong yesterday evening.  Hypo after tea then rebound up to 13. It's a bit of a b****r having to post bolus. Nevermind I'm sure I'll get it right tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> Whoops got the bolus timing wrong yesterday evening.  Hypo after tea then rebound up to 13. It's a bit of a b****r having to post bolus. Nevermind I'm sure I'll get it right tonight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Good morning. 7.5 for me today. Things are moving in the right direction.  Got a call from my named nurse. Making me calmer.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Thanks for the replies! @rebrascora as you know I don't have Libre, so I try to judge by my activity and what I ate before. In the rare occasion I drink alcohol I prefer to be on the safe side. 
I do have Novorapid at home, ready to go! In fact I have too much at the moment because when I asked the nurse to change my prescription to cartridges for the future, they send 2 boxes to the pharmacy without me ordering


----------



## rebrascora

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Good morning. 7.5 for me today. Things are moving in the right direction.  Got a call from my named nurse. Making me calmer.


So pleased to hear that you are getting some more support and good to see your levels improving.


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Thanks for the replies! @rebrascora as you know I don't have Libre, so I try to judge by my activity and what I ate before. In the rare occasion I drink alcohol I prefer to be on the safe side.
> I do have Novorapid at home, ready to go! In fact I have too much at the moment because when I asked the nurse to change my prescription to cartridges for the future, they send 2 boxes to the pharmacy without me ordering


Good to hear you have NR on standby, even if it is taking up extra space in your fridge at the moment. Hopefully you will be offered Libre soon too and that will give you more info, particularly with regard to what your levels are doing overnight, which can help to establish a safe bedtime strategy.


----------



## Ian68

7.8 this morning with 3 compression hypos through the night, need to find a new spot for the next sensor.


----------



## Lanny

12:03 BS 5.7  Little Miss Dazy is up again for a hobbits’ 2nd breakfast, insulin wise! And I’ll pop a frozen ready baked potato in the microwave for 5:30 minutes with a, full fat this time as the healthy one tastes AWFULLY SOUR, prawn cocktail: the last one as I only budgeted two in this week’s shopping; not money wise but, fat wise as I can only tolerate so much of it before my liver & body rebels! So, I’ll enjoy it!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 12:03 BS 5.7  Little Miss Dazy is up again for a hobbits’ 2nd breakfast, insulin wise! And I’ll pop a frozen ready baked potato in the microwave for 5:30 minutes with a, full fat this time as the healthy one tastes AWFULLY SOUR, prawn cocktail: the last one as I only budgeted two in this week’s shopping; not money wise but, fat wise as I can only tolerate so much of it before my liver & body rebels! So, I’ll enjoy it!


I really miss a good jacket spud full of butter and cheese but with a crunchy jacket!


----------



## rayray119

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> Whoops got the bolus timing wrong yesterday evening.  Hypo after tea then rebound up to 13. It's a bit of a b****r having to post bolus. Nevermind I'm sure I'll get it right tonight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> [/QU
> 
> Once I waited to eat porriage in morning because I expected it to spike me not that time went low. Even though the time before I spiked super high


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Almost forgot! On the “painless pricks” front I’ve discovered that 0.5 IS enough for most fingers, the thumbs JUST are thicker, if I press really hard up against it before pressing the plunger: still barely feel it; still bleeds & I’m AMAZED!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> Good to hear you have NR on standby, even if it is taking up extra space in your fridge at the moment. Hopefully you will be offered Libre soon too and that will give you more info, particularly with regard to what your levels are doing overnight, which can help to establish a safe bedtime strategy.


Yeah, it would be interesting. I don't mind doing a few extra finger pricks, but I don't want to get up at night for them. Diabetes better don't mess with my sleep or we are not going to get along


----------



## gll

@Elenka_HM have you used the libre free trial yet?


----------



## Elenka_HM

gll said:


> @Elenka_HM have you used the libre free trial yet?


Not yet, no. I thought about it a few times.


----------



## gll

it won't even cost you postage. I mean get it, you don't have to use it right away


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

5.5 at bedtime - 7.2 at 8 am.  Tried to put a temp basal on before bed, b ut got nowhere.  Must read the manual this morning.

Got a Covid booster yesterday.  Feel rather lethargic today and my arm is really sore.

Well done @Sitosea for the HS

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> I really miss a good jacket spud full of butter and cheese but with a crunchy jacket!


Well then! It would seem that you & I Colin are in opposite camps on this then!  There are two main camps of people who love a dry crunchy, you, baked potato & those, me, who love the wet mashy baked potato but with SO much more flavour than mash potato! So, the frozen ready baked potatoes polarises, like marmite, into, like me, the wet potato lovers who love the quick convenience of it & those who hate it in your camp as it’s definitely NOT “a crunchy jacket”! I used to buy a pack of 4 baking potatoes from asda for 60p, now but used to be 50p, & bake them low & slow on gas mark 4 to 5 for 90 minutes to 2 hours to get the middle wet & mashy with no pricking at all while keeping the skin from crisping up, burning, too much! So, it was a LONG wait! I LOVE the frozen ready baked potato that’s done in the microwave for 5 minutes: just an extra 30 seconds for a hotter potato as the prawn cocktail is cold!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.7 for me.
> 
> Whoops got the bolus timing wrong yesterday evening.  Hypo after tea then rebound up to 13. It's a bit of a b****r having to post bolus. Nevermind I'm sure I'll get it right tonight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I’m the same in the evenings @khskel.  I have to “mid-meal bolus” otherwise I crash then skyrocket. Even doing this, I sometimes crash...ffleurggh. Have you worked out why? I don’t really understand, and my DSN was stumped too. You’re right, it’s a b****r!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up late at 6am.

BG a very acceptable 5.1

Then a couple of hours of my game App update/new stuff

Then off out walking in the cool drizzly rain for an hour

Then immediately I got back it was announced that WE were going shopping. No time for my planned lunch. Seemed to survive it.

Then after that out again to pick up my repaired shoes (the ones I walk in).

Now some peace and quiet I hope


----------



## johntheterrier

5.3 for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

It was 9.something for me this morning, laptop was running so slow so checked for updates and sure enough that's what it was needing but due to using a dongle they take forever

Thigh muscles are a tad tender, trying to get back into fitness, maybe 60 squats yesterday in an hour was not a good idea after so long of being away from it all  xx


----------



## Lanny

I had actually forgotten about my phone message to my DSN before the Bank Holiday but, she just called me back & confirmed what I’d figured out: keep Tresiba the same except when BS is dropping & swing the NR doses instead!  So, I wrote an extra info note to that effect on my prescription online form & ordered an extra box, had one ready to be picked up now, on Tuesday with my usual weekend ordering & it’s been approved but, not ready to be picked up yet!

Only JUST discovered last weekend by pure fluke that I can see all of my past history of repeat prescriptions along with a whole host of other features that I never knew existed by logging on & then load the page again from my bookmarks: remember the time when I had difficulty getting the website to load at all in the change from iOS 12 to 13 & having to use my old iPhone 6, with a dying battery, on iOS 12 to access the site to order prescriptions; I kept mentioning it in the info box & eventually that problem was solved as I’m now on iOS 15! I never knew all this available to me by just reloading the page after logging in! I need never to guess or forget ordering something again & see when things are approved & when they’re ready at the chemist! 

I only reloaded the page last weekend when I took too long to word concisely enough what I needed to say in the extra info box & I found all these extra things on the site!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I really miss a good jacket spud full of butter and cheese but with a crunchy jacket!


Oooooh i'm drooling! I do miss that....and crusty white uncut bread with thick butter and jam! I know with insulin i could have it but it just spikes me too much so i don't.


----------



## khskel

Bloden said:


> I’m the same in the evenings @khskel.  I have to “mid-meal bolus” otherwise I crash then skyrocket. Even doing this, I sometimes crash...ffleurggh. Have you worked out why? I don’t really understand, and my DSN was stumped too. You’re right, it’s a b****r!


I put it down to being a creonista with colitis but I could of course be totally wrong.


----------



## Griffin.

Evening 
Have you had the biblical weather? From my lofty 7th floor perch I watched the rain tanking down and  heard the thunder claps. Still on the ward I'm having a p.e.t scan tomorrow and my oncology team are dropping by at some point I don't want to go into to much detail I'll freak out and lose my s**t and we can't have that!! off the insulin and the fluids so at least I'm free to wander a bit and can' be away from some of the hustle and bustle  i get  a bit of a sensory overload in here there's always so much going on its tough balancing my mental and physical needs when I'm like this so quiet spaces and pauses in the din around me helps me recenter and gets the stupid clown back in his cage. I'm really racking up the frequent flyer miles in here at the moment that's for sure I think one more and I'll get a free knee op or a new pair of hips {sorry silly humour} it's a total 3 star review on trip advisor that's for sure I'm in Dire need of a proper cuppa and a vape 
Anyhoo back to instatutional living I must amble.
Keep smiling all 
Griff


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Off to the hospital this morning for a blood pressure monitor to be fitted. Shame my wife won't be with me to support me. I am a bit nervous of it all.

I may walk back from Blackpool town centre if it is not tok hot/cold/wet/windy/any excuse....

BG 4.2 nice and low but not too low.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## sg295

Good morning,

5.5 today.

1 year ago today, I joined the club no one wanted to be in….you guessed it, the diabetes club!

Yes it was a shock and yes it’s been hard, but I’ve learnt so much in just a year. I’ve gone from knowing very little about diabetes to now learning how to inject insulin, count carbs, split boluses, treat hypos and just generally become a pretty competent diabetic in such a short amount of time.

Yes I’ve made mistakes and still am, but I’m proud of what I’ve achieved already and hopefully will go on to achieve in the coming years.

Here’s to forever (unless they hopefully find a cure before then!)

Happy (I guess!) 1st diaversary - cheers!


----------



## mage 1

sg295 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 5.5 today.
> 
> 1 year ago today, I joined the club no one wanted to be in….you guessed it, the diabetes club!
> 
> Yes it was a shock and yes it’s been hard, but I’ve learnt so much in just a year. I’ve gone from knowing very little about diabetes to now learning how to inject insulin, count carbs, split boluses, treat hypos and just generally become a pretty competent diabetic in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Yes I’ve made mistakes and still am, but I’m proud of what I’ve achieved already and hopefully will go on to achieve in the coming years.
> 
> Here’s to forever (unless they hopefully find a cure before then!)
> 
> Happy (I guess!) 1st diaversary - cheers!


Well done!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 today which was a surprise as when out and about at work, ate a few things yesterday I definitely shouldn’t.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 20.6
Expecting DSN to get in touch today or tomorrow and I'm keen to start adjusting dose. Today is less busy than tomorrow so I'll wager it will be right when I'm out taking kiddo to her hospital appointment tomorrow 

Hope you all have a fabby day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Must dash, off to Badminton 3 Day Event to watch dressage all day. Daughter talked me into going with her, and wants to get there at the crack.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Michael12421 on your House Special.
5.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Nice work! 

Morning all. 6.3 here.

Wow, that was quick @sg295 - time flies when you’re having...to get used to a new normal! Congrats on everything you’ve achieved.


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 this morning. Yesterday was below 6 all day pretty much and was 5.8 before bed.


----------



## rayray119

9.2


----------



## SueEK

Morning all, 7.4 today.  GP training went well yesterday, lovely guy who was very interested and receptive to all I said, took notes and everythIng, think he will be fine as far as our work is concerned.  A lot of change happening at work and morale at an all time low, didn’t think it could get any lower, we have a secretarial meeting for 5 hrs next week so can guarantee they will be changing things for us, I see a mass exodus happening if they try to move us all into one area, no no no, it would be like working in a typing pool but we have warned them not to do it.  Time will tell.  Enough waffling from me.  Have a good day all xx
@sg295 well done for learning and adapting so much this past year.
@Michael12421 so good to see a better number and an HS as well - magic x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.9 for me. Still running high on purpose. 

It’s raining this morning and set for the day, so we’re going to just see how it goes. Yesterday was a long day so we might just read/ watch TV/ stare out of the tri-fold French windows. Or I may utilise the cottage’s washer/ dryer as we travelled light and Mr Eggy is running out of undercrackers!  

Yesterday’s visit to Glenfinnan went well, if you’re a train spotter. What a busy place it was, lots of French, German, Dutch and Americans obviously Harry Potter fans, they were all lined up on the hills awaiting the Hogwarts Express ( AKA Jacobite steam train). It was a wee bit murky and my morning photo isn’t so good but we stayed until it returned ( I know ) and was a tad brighter. Home via Neptune’s Staircase near Fort William, the longest staircase lock in Scotland. Unfortunately, there wasn’t any boats/ barges coming through so the photos are a bit boring. A lovely area though to have a walk, we didn’t walk far though as time was getting on and we had our 3.5 minute, £10 ferry to catch to get home.

Have a great day everyone.
Congratulations @Michael12421 on your HS.
Well done @sg295 on your first year, you’re smashing it. 
@Gwynn the 24 hour BP machines are nothing to worry about you’ll be in and out in no time. Just be aware it’s a strange sensation when it starts to inflate when you’re pushing a trolley round Tesco. ( other supermarkets are available). 
@Robin enjoy Badminton.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9 after a bad night - think I overdid it yesterday but veggie beds will not weed themselves. Going back to bed for an hour or two having checked/fed the animals. Passed the home check so just awaiting final visa - got my MP chasing it as well as Council co-ordinator. Only really important job today is to vote but I might get a few pots planted up - bought lots of yellow and blue annuals to do a Ukrainian flag in a Belfast sink!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.7 for me.

Avoided the post tea slump/spike yesterday. 

Today's plan will be voting, gardening and rehearsal.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this sunny day!

5.9 this morning, which is better than it has been.  I must be very slow indeed.... I have only just realised that my control has been much less than perfect since January when I got the Omnipod and that it's probably due to not using temp basals as I used to on the Combo pump.  Looking into it I have discovered that you cannot set a temp basal if you have IOB from a recent bolus... how daft!  I often realise I have over-bolussed because I haven't eaten what I have bolussed for, so a temp basal sorts it out... So last night I had to "suspend insulin" instead... you have to be careful with that as, apart from a tiny beep, there is nothing to remind you to start it again and although you might have only set it for half an hour, it won't automatically start itself again until you tell it to.  Arrghhh... so tomorrow we are off to our friends' 40th anniversary and during the (long) drive I will read the manual - no I shan't be driving LOL!

Just reading the posts this morning it occurred to me that it's nothing short of a miracle anyone with diabetes doesn't develop eating disorders.  All craving food that's not good for us and saying things like "I ate stuff I shouldn't have yesterday".  It's fortunate that most eventually come to like the food that is actually good for us!  I can't now eat bought cakes, to my taste now they are far too sugary and quite nasty in fact!  Today I am making brownies to take to my friend's celebration - keto brownies which I will enjoy.

@SueEK.... eeek a 5 hour secretarial meeting.... I hope they see the POV of the Secretaries on the spaces you all wish for.

@sg295 congratulations on surviving and learning over the past year.

@Michael12421 well done on the HS

@eggyg I'm a fan of HP... just LOVE the Hogwarts express photos!

@TinaD what a lovely idea with the Ukranian flag in flowers to greet your guests.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> Just reading the posts this morning it occurred to me that it's nothing short of a miracle anyone with diabetes doesn't develop eating disorders. All craving food that's not good for us and saying things like "I ate stuff I shouldn't have yesterday".


That's so true. I find it quite annoying, avoiding foods you want (or eating them feeling guilty), and then having to eat at times where you don't feel like it. 

Good morning! I was in the 7'0 step with @ColinUK. 
I've had a headache and a weird feeling in my eyelid (hard to describe) this morning and yesterday's. Both times tested and it was 6'1 and 5'7 so it's not hypo related. I've had headaches before when working early mornings, as I struggle to go to bed early enough. But the sensation in my eyelid is new. 

Yesterday I got a few things done: laundry, hoover, cut my nails, and tried a new recipe for courgette soup. Nothing exciting but felt very satisfied after that. I don't always feel like cooking so the soup was a nice change. 

Keep well everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

8.3 for me but I cut my evening Levemir by 1.5u as I hypoed 3 times yesterday. I went to bed on 9.1 with a 1.5 correction which I had hoped/expected to bring me down to about 6 but clearly turned to water, as I have a very gently sloping overnight graph down to 8.3 so the Levemir dose worked well. 

Many congratulations to @Michael12421 on your House Special especially after the last 2 mornings of low readings. Phew!

@sg295 I know this first year has been really tough for you but you have done fantastically. You morning readings are exemplary so you have every right to be incredibly proud of what you have achieved. It does get easier mentally, even if the management can continue to be tricky at times. You have done brilliantly so many congratulations on your first diaversary.

@eggyg Loving the photos and your accounts of your holiday even if I would rather that some of them were less dramatic than they have been. Will be coming over the border myself on Sat with the horses to a driving event in the grounds of a stately home. Much as our local country lanes are perfect for driving and thankfully with very little traffic on an evening, it will be nice to get onto some grass and tracks in beautiful parkland and the people up there are so welcoming.

@TinaD I love the effort you are going to for your Ukrainian visitors, especially sowing beetroot when you don't like it yourself and planting up a Ukrainian flag. Good on you!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.9 for me today

Was looking through my clothes the other day and came across a pair of leggings I decided to put on, conclusion - love them (and Bruce has no objections to me wearing them either ) now I know I have another pair the same, I just don't know where! and I can't find them anywhere to buy (they were bought in 2017!)

@Pattidevans eating disorders suck and I probably wouldn't have developed it if it weren't for a fellow Type 1's comments, over 3 years of my life spent with it, I know there are others suffer far worse xx


----------



## Lanny

11:01 BS 7.7 & a tad bit disappointed!  I only tested twice yesterday, 1st waking boo boo with no test, when eating & both were in the 5’s, 5.1 & 5.7! But, then again, I don’t know what I woke on?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

 I have to confess the FFVIII obsession has REALLY taken over BIG time now & I must watch that now I’m not a teenager anymore: this was the one where I spent over 24 hours straight trying to get through 100 battles to get the boss fight of Tonberry to gain him as a GF: paused game in mid battles just to eat; can’t do THAT anymore & thank goodness there’s a 3 x times faster mode now introduced in the earlier import of FFIX a few years ago!  I’m coming up to that point in the game to go get Tonberry!  It’ll have to be 3 x times faster mode AND max stats & limit breaks mode as well: haven’t used so far as it’s cheating; needs must as I don’t have the stamina to do that long stint anymore!  So, hopefully getting Tonberry will be MUCH faster & easier this time?  If there’s one flaw across ALL the FF games it’s the amount of time spent levelling up & FFVIII has the keeping up your rank for salary payments to get the stuff you need problem too! 

But, this is the last one, that was missing, & when I’ve finished it I’ll have played all the playstation one FF’s imported into iOS of FFI to FFIX!


----------



## zippyjojo

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.0 here. Must dash, off to Badminton 3 Day Event to watch dressage all day. Daughter talked me into going with her, and wants to get there at the crack.


Have fun - my friend has a stall there "Lucy Milne Portraits"


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.9 for me. Still running high on purpose.
> 
> It’s raining this morning and set for the day, so we’re going to just see how it goes. Yesterday was a long day so we might just read/ watch TV/ stare out of the tri-fold French windows. Or I may utilise the cottage’s washer/ dryer as we travelled light and Mr Eggy is running out of undercrackers!
> 
> Yesterday’s visit to Glenfinnan went well, if you’re a train spotter. What a busy place it was, lots of French, German, Dutch and Americans obviously Harry Potter fans, they were all lined up on the hills awaiting the Hogwarts Express ( AKA Jacobite steam train). It was a wee bit murky and my morning photo isn’t so good but we stayed until it returned ( I know ) and was a tad brighter. Home via Neptune’s Staircase near Fort William, the longest staircase lock in Scotland. Unfortunately, there wasn’t any boats/ barges coming through so the photos are a bit boring. A lovely area though to have a walk, we didn’t walk far though as time was getting on and we had our 3.5 minute, £10 ferry to catch to get home.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> Congratulations @Michael12421 on your HS.
> Well done @sg295 on your first year, you’re smashing it.
> @Gwynn the 24 hour BP machines are nothing to worry about you’ll be in and out in no time. Just be aware it’s a strange sensation when it starts to inflate when you’re pushing a trolley round Tesco. ( other supermarkets are available).
> @Robin enjoy Badminton.


Great pics - glad you're having a lovely time. 6 weeks today I'll be arriving in Harris and I can't wait.  Hope you get the washing done


----------



## Pattidevans

Elenka_HM said:


> I've had a headache and a weird feeling in my eyelid (hard to describe) this morning and yesterday's. Both times tested and it was 6'1 and 5'7 so it's not hypo related. I've had headaches before when working early mornings, as I struggle to go to bed early enough. But the sensation in my eyelid is new.


I have had the funny feeling (hard to describe) in my eyelid off and on, a long time ago when I was working odd shifts.  The Dr told me it was over-tiredness/exhaustion.



Kaylz said:


> @Pattidevans eating disorders suck and I probably wouldn't have developed it if it weren't for a fellow Type 1's comments, over 3 years of my life spent with it, I know there are others suffer far worse xx


Am I reading this right?  Did one fellow T1 make horrible comments?  Since diagnosis I have discovered that a lot of T1s are terribly ignorant and wrong about things.  I have learnt not to react.  However, it's easier to say than do.  I had an eating disorder in my 20s, but solved it by starting to smoke... not a course I would advise at all!  It took me 28 years to give it up.. now smoke free for 21 years.  What on earth did they say?


----------



## zippyjojo

zippyjojo said:


> Great pics - glad you're having a lovely time. 6 weeks today I'll be arriving in Harris and I can't wait.  Hope you get the washing done


Also - does running high on purpose mean that because you're on holiday you're not being quite so strict? I hadn't even thought about the fact that might be an option - although the machair buns they do at my favourite café probably aren't a good idea. Maybe I could ask them to make some special small ones for me ...   Another question (sorry - I know you're on holiday) what is HS that everyone congratulates people on??


----------



## gll

@zippyjojo 
HS is house special. 5.2 which apparently is a good number to wake on, not too high or low.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> That's so true. I find it quite annoying, avoiding foods you want (or eating them feeling guilty), and then having to eat at times where you don't feel like it.
> 
> Good morning! I was in the 7'0 step with @ColinUK.
> I've had a headache and a weird feeling in my eyelid (hard to describe) this morning and yesterday's. Both times tested and it was 6'1 and 5'7 so it's not hypo related. I've had headaches before when working early mornings, as I struggle to go to bed early enough. But the sensation in my eyelid is new.
> 
> Yesterday I got a few things done: laundry, hoover, cut my nails, and tried a new recipe for courgette soup. Nothing exciting but felt very satisfied after that. I don't always feel like cooking so the soup was a nice change.
> 
> Keep well everyone!


I discovered courgette and Brie soup last year when we had loads of courgettes from the garden. Someone on here posted it. It’s delicious. You basically make the soup and then melt the Brie into it. Yummy.


----------



## Ian68

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 6.4


Snap


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Also - does running high on purpose mean that because you're on holiday you're not being quite so strict? I hadn't even thought about the fact that might be an option - although the machair buns they do at my favourite café probably aren't a good idea. Maybe I could ask them to make some special small ones for me ...   Another question (sorry - I know you're on holiday) what is HS that everyone congratulates people on??


I’m running high as I had a terrible hypo a couple of days ago in the middle of nowhere and couldn’t get my BG up however hard I tried. It was very scary. I hadn’t had enough for lunch, walked a big hill, then over boggy ground and it was quite warm. All classic hypo triggers. I never, ever want to get like that ever again. I thought we were going to have to call Mountain Rescue!  Hence keeping high on purpose. I’m not eating more, I can’t physically eat more, but reducing my insulin. Its a juggling act when you’re an active person. 
PS washing done, going to have some lunch ( though I’m not hungry, I’ll have something light and perhaps not take any insulin) and go out in the rain!


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> I’m running high as I had a terrible hypo a couple of days ago in the middle of nowhere and couldn’t get my BG up however hard I tried. It was very scary. I hadn’t had enough for lunch, walked a big hill, then over boggy ground and it was quite warm. All classic hypo triggers. I never, ever want to get like that ever again. I thought we were going to have to call Mountain Rescue!  Hence keeping high on purpose. I’m not eating more, I can’t physically eat more, but reducing my insulin. Its a juggling act when you’re an active person.
> PS washing done, going to have some lunch ( though I’m not hungry, I’ll have something light and perhaps not take any insulin) and go out in the rain!


Oh how scary for you - sorry I hadn't seen that as haven't been on here for a few days.  I know how horrible it is being low on sugar when doing a mountain climb WITHOUT diabetes so having a hypo must have been really frightening in those circumstances. Glad you made it down in one piece and are staying on lower ground for a bit xxx


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> l be coming over the border myself on Sat with the horses to a driving event in the grounds of a stately home. Much as our local country lanes are perfect for driving


I first thought that said drinking event!  I know the Scots like a nip or two but didn’t know their horses did too! 
Have a good day.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Oh how scary for you - sorry I hadn't seen that as haven't been on here for a few days.  I know how horrible it is being low on sugar when doing a mountain climb WITHOUT diabetes so having a hypo must have been really frightening in those circumstances. Glad you made it down in one piece and are staying on lower ground for a bit xxx


Had a couple of “quieter” days. It has battered my confidence I must say. I felt so ill, I just wanted to lie down and go to sleep. I couldn’t eat any more  sugary stuff as it makes me so sick. Mr Eggy was really worried too and I don’t want to put him through that again either. Luckily, once we got off the boggy ground it was all down hill and not too far from the cottage. I have never been so glad to get back from a walk out. Don’t think we’ll be doing Ben Nevis that’s for sure!


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> I discovered courgette and Brie soup last year when we had loads of courgettes from the garden. Someone on here posted it. It’s delicious. You basically make the soup and then melt the Brie into it. Yummy.


Yeah, that's the one! I also read it in here and thought "that sounds great". I just used the first recipe I found in Google, and have leftovers for today. Yay!


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> Am I reading this right? Did one fellow T1 make horrible comments? Since diagnosis I have discovered that a lot of T1s are terribly ignorant and wrong about things. I have learnt not to react. However, it's easier to say than do. I had an eating disorder in my 20s, but solved it by starting to smoke... not a course I would advise at all! It took me 28 years to give it up.. now smoke free for 21 years. What on earth did they say?


Less than a month after my Type 1 diagnosis I developed diabetic macular oedema (the professionals say it was due to my hba1c plummeting) but here I was told it was all my own fault as I'd continued eating carbs so queue me being petrified to go near them as my head was all over the place and they had been diagnosed far longer than me xx


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I first thought that said drinking event!  I know the Scots like a nip or two but didn’t know their horses did too!
> Have a good day.


Actually horses are known for enjoying a slurp of beer. 
Years ago a distant relation ran a horse drawn bus service and the legend goes that the horses would not go beyond a certain pub unless they stopped for a sup of ale..... to be fair, the pub was at the top of a long steady climb up from the river Tyne and I imagine the passengers enjoyed a drink and warm up too.... There was no heating in those horse drawn vehicles you know and not just a 20 min journey "doon the toon" like it is by car..... and it may also have been the case that that relative had some proprietary interest in that particular pub.


----------



## sg295

Thank you everyone who has congratulated me on my first diaversary today.

It really does mean a lot, especially as the last few months in particular have been very challenging for me emotionally.

Makes me realise that I am doing a good job and that hopefully things will improve and fall into place eventually.

Thank you again ❤️


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Less than a month after my Type 1 diagnosis I developed diabetic macular oedema (the professionals say it was due to my hba1c plummeting) but here I was told it was all my own fault as I'd continued eating carbs so queue me being petrified to go near them as my head was all over the place and they had been diagnosed far longer than me xx


I came across some really hard liners/one solution members early on, shortly after joining the forum, too & I’m extremely wary of posting recipes now because it always upsets them: they post on my threads; it dents my confidence & I, in italics, eventually get upset actually! 

I know a lot of people in the Chinese catering business, not sure about the industry in general as my experience is with Chinese food, who end up with digestive related problems later in life like liver, gall bladder, irritable bowel etc. because of the non conducive habits of not eating properly like unpredictable eating times, having to work on empty stomachs for long periods & stuffing lots of food in, often the not to be eaten every day stuff sold to the customers, late at night & going straight to bed!  Any wonder some get type 2 diabetes, me, one brother & one sister in law all in the business?  Both my parents’ type 2 diagnosis I’ll give the benefit of the doubt as they were both in their late 80’s when they came down but, it shows up a family history on both sides of my family!

All are hard working people, 60/70 hours plus a week, & you just don’t realise the difficulties that can come later in life from what you’re doing to earn a living!


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon all.

Well I seem to have been caught up with the garden (everything’s growing like mad in the greenhouse but I can’t keep up with the weeds in the beds where the plants need to go), housework, upholstery and homework …still can’t catch up…where do the days go? I decided I didn’t really need to make a wooden obelisk I saw for the sweet peas, that desperately need to be planted out, and will make do with bamboo wigwam…I realise I don’t help myself sometimes and am way too easily distracted.

Anyway, 8.2 this morning… work in progress .

Trying to catch up with what everyone is up to while having a cup of tea. You’ve all been very busy.

Hope you have a lovely time at the horse trials @Robin
Lovely pics and completely understand why you’re taking things a bit steady @eggyg …sometimes we seem to have a low and there just aren’t enough snacks in our bags, no matter how many we have…makes a understandably nervous for a few days.

@Elenka_HM just wandering whether your unusual head and eye feeling could be hayfever related? While my husband and daughter will sniff and sneeze like mad, I noticed a couple of years ago that I get a headachey feeling….just a thought.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Thanks for the idea. I didn't think of anything like that. The exhaustion reason that @Pattidevans suggested makes sense as well. I never had hayfever before, or at least I was not aware! 


Lisa66 said:


> @Elenka_HM just wandering whether your unusual head and eye feeling could be hayfever related? While my husband and daughter will sniff and sneeze like mad, I noticed a couple of years ago that I get a headachey feeling….just a thought


----------



## Gwynn

Well, this morning was interesting. Got to the hospital an hour early via a friend who gave me a lift. They saw me very quickly and the heart monitor was fitted in 10 minutes. Took a bus back to Blackpool and walked from there back home as my morning exercise. Got home 2.5 hours later....exhausted.

Ate a normal tuna salad for lunch and then (stupidly but enjoyably) a whole bag of maltesers as a treat !!!

2 hours later my blood glucose was 5.2 ..... amazing.

I've got nothing for my tea and I am struggling to think of something.

I notice that my blood pressure and pulse are absolutely normal and rock steady and have been all day so the BP monitor will probably show nothing untoward. This is a good thing and yet I do have issues with a low pulse (46 was the lowest and it is usually below 55).

A good day all in all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Less than a month after my Type 1 diagnosis I developed diabetic macular oedema (the professionals say it was due to my hba1c plummeting) but here I was told it was all my own fault as I'd continued eating carbs so queue me being petrified to go near them as my head was all over the place and they had been diagnosed far longer than me xx


Absolutely ridiculous and unkind... and also untrue. Plus, logically, if you think about it, it completely disagrees with the professionals.  Also, was it actually in this forum?  I know of another (name very similar) where that sort of bullying was rife.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> Absolutely ridiculous and unkind... and also untrue. Plus, logically, if you think about it, it completely disagrees with the professionals.  Also, was it actually in this forum?  I know of another (name very similar) where that sort of bullying was rife.


I was so new I didn't know any better, yes was definitely this forum, I remember the exact member (not something I'm ever likely to forget to be honest) xx


----------



## Lisa66

I remember very well how strict you were with your carbs and how very wary you were of trying anything new….look where you are now, you’ve done so well, not an easy mindset to overcome. X


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> I remember very well how strict you were with your carbs and how very wary you were of trying anything new….look where you are now, you’ve done so well, not an easy mindset to overcome. X


Thank you , I am quite rproud of how far I've come on since all of that especially without support of any professionals xx


----------



## Lisa66

…and so you should be! You should also be proud, given this, how much help, understanding and good advice you have been able to pass on to others. Hope you go to bed with a nice smug feeling…sweet dreams. x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A very disappointing start to the day. One of the heart monitor leads fell off during the night!!!

BG this morning 4.1. Ok but a tad low.

Off back to the hospital this morning to give them back their monitor. I do hope I don't have to repeat the test as it is quite hard getting to the hospital.

Having lunch with my one remaining friend at a local carvery. Should be fun

I will not be walking back from the hospital visit today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today, after a couple of JBs in the night


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.1

Looks like the rainy season has come to qn end.only 1.2mm rain forecast in the next 14 days.

Campo is celebrating with poppies


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 

looking forward to the weekend it’s been a frustrating few days at work so far this week,
hoping for a better day today, at least the weather looks good today.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.9. Very tired, probably due to BS swinging from high to low throughout days and nights, no idea why. Upped basal by half a unit. Glad its Friday. Have a good day.


----------



## Maca44

4.5 for me, nothing changed there.

Still eating well and enjoying my food and still making Keto bread every other day. Just stuck with weight loss neither going up or down so stable but need to drop another stone. Hope you are all well, life is good at the moment and I feel relaxed with my foods its all just normal now, my new way of eating.

Anyways just thought I would drop in.

Mark


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.2 this extremely wet day.
 Never stopped raining all day yesterday but today should be better later on. Didn’t leave the cottage until 4pm yesterday as we were stir crazy and it was just “spitting”. Unfortunately, that changed.  Back at 5.30 and PJs on! Thin pickings on the photo front I’m afraid. But I did snap a lone swan on the loch. Googled it and it appeared to be a whooper swan and should have gone home to Iceland in March. Obviously wasn’t well enough to go back, I hope it recovers soon and gets home.

We’re off to the Ardnamurchan peninsula today and visiting Sanna Sands, lauded as one of the best beaches in the area. I don’t think any sunbathing will be taking place.

Have a fab Friday. Hopefully some better photos tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

7.9 for me today. Off to caravan to check all ok and will stay over the weekend.  Have a good day everyone x
@Maca44 glad you’ve popped in Mark and good to hear all is going well.
@Kaylz you are such a great asset to the forum with all your knowledge and hopefully your support will help anyone suffering from an eating disorder in that you can overcome it with hard work and determination xx


----------



## gll

Morning peeps. 18.7

Taking kiddo to her hospital appointment today. Hoping for some good news on the surgical front but never know what to expect with them.
Hoping for a quiet birthday, her anxiety will be super triggered after hospital so will get a drive thru on the way home, she wants to treat me to lunch so kfc it is and ill just go for fillets plus she's making me steak for dinner tonight.
Did the sensible thing and got a pack of cupcakes vs a large cake to limit damage. Insulin is no where near enough to deal with all the extras without compromises.

DSN "should" be calling today to check up on me and talking insulin adjustments.  If she doesn't call I will start adjusting myself tomorrow, I have the info she sent about it and can get in touch next week with her. As you can tell, my confidence in folks actually phoning me when they say they will is low.

have an awesome day everyone x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Had a good day at the dressage yesterday, certainly needed the suncream!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.6 here.

Hi there @Maca44 - glad to hear life is gooood. 

I agree @Kaylz - you’re caring and a mine of information, and have helped lots of folks on the forum.  You rock!

Off to have my follow-up hearing aid appointment this morning, then Cymraeg and errands this afternoon. Send some rain our way @eggyg - hubby’s making a table in the garden and everything covered in a fine layer of sawdust.  The garden needs a shower!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Heinz variety (5.7) today. 

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning

9.2 for me…corrected a low before bed…hey ho.

Lots to do in the garden today plus a mountain of ironing…it keeps getting bigger 

@eggyg could you send some rain this way too please? Garden is bone dry.

Wishing everyone a happy and frustration free Friday.


----------



## Lisa66

Nice to see you popping by @Maca44 , good to see you are keeping well


----------



## rayray119

First test was 9.8 I had eaten a couple of masmollows before falling asleep the reason being I seemed to be handing down fast and had some novorapid on bored.  I was feeling low so checked 7.1 okay no it's fine I thought but not not long later(well not that much time at all) I was thinking it difetty feelings like something's happen so checked again 6.1 so clearly I was falling fast.   So grabbed a couple of masmollows out of a pack I was given for Easter. I did find myself tempted to eat more thorough I resisted though


----------



## harbottle

A 5.0 for me this morning. Looking at my Libre graphs, I seem to flatline during the night between 4 and 5, it hardly moves until after I'v had breakfast.

(And I forgot to take the Metformin again yesterday.)


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> I discovered courgette and Brie soup last year when we had loads of courgettes from the garden. Someone on here posted it. It’s delicious. You basically make the soup and then melt the Brie into it. Yummy.


Sounds good - I always have a glut of courgettes. Recipe please.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 6.1 for me. I'm sitting hear dreaming about the cup of tea that I can't have because I'm off to the Oxford Biobank for a body scan this morning - it's for a study they're doing into visceral fat and the scan is offered free to diabetics so I'm being nosy. Apparently it's a very simple non invasive scan that also is very open (not a tube like an MRI etc) - maybe I'll have a snooze while I'm in there if it isn't a noisy one.  I'm going to take breakfast in the car (and a coffee) so I can have them when I come out.  Thanking goodness I went for the 10.30am appointment and not later as have to be nil by mouth from bedtime last night ...


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 for me this morning. Had a battle to get levels to stay out of double figures before bed but looks like I got evening Levemir dose (+1) right as I had a pretty straight line overnight.
Went to see The Strictly Professionals tour last night at the Newcastle Arena and it was fab and my levels stayed perfectly level from leaving the house at 6pm to getting back at 11pm, but then headed north  , despite stopping in at the horses on the way home to do a quick stable sweep up and skip out and feed them which you would think would use up some glucose. Mucking out in high heels is not easy I can tell you!! 

Must get some grass cut today if it stays dry and all animals set up with plenty of food and water for tomorrow as I will be away most of the day in bonnie Scotland.... Sounds like I must remember to take all weather gear! Also need to get tomatoes planted in the poly tunnel today... Oh and a walk down to the GP surgery to pick up medication for myself and Ian.

Happy Birthday @gll Hope you have a lovely day Lou and enjoy your steak and cupcake tonight..... and your KFC at lunchtime. 
Can't deny it's disappointing that your BG levels haven't come down more with the insulin but sounds like you have the right attitude about adjusting it yourself if you don't hear from them.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 

A day of legal bs beckons after a similar day yesterday.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - annoyed with myself - 6.3 (checked with 2nd go) - then remembered the very naughty ice-cream I ate yesterday evening. Yesterday turned out busy - plan for a return to bed thwarted by lovely young neighbour who had emptied his Transit of all his tools to collect a shed I bought on facebook to accommodate outdoor toys/bikes etc for the Ukrainians. He didn't just bring it - he sited and levelled it. Then back to chasing Home Office/MP/Council re a visa for the 3 yr old. A somewhat garbled message from Anna late yesterday evening via google translate suggests success. So just waiting on travel plans now and an ETA. Does anyone on here have any experience of/work in car insurance? Keen to get them a car (it'll be a joint effort me, neighbours/tame garage man and anyone else I manage to wheedle) but the insurance looks a problem so any suggestions welcome. They are very keen to get work  which will not be easy in a rural area without transport - plenty of jobs but car essential. Also may need to drive to primary school once we know where council have found them a place - twice a day every day could get a bit wearing if I am the only chauffeur. Have a good day everyone - I am off on a bicycle hunt and, hopefully, a scooter for the 3 yr old.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> 7.5 for me this morning. Had a battle to get levels to stay out of double figures before bed but looks like I got evening Levemir dose (+1) right as I had a pretty straight line overnight.
> Went to see The Strictly Professionals tour last night at the Newcastle Arena and it was fab and my levels stayed perfectly level from leaving the house at 6pm to getting back at 11pm, but then headed north  , despite stopping in at the horses on the way home to do a quick stable sweep up and skip out and feed them which you would think would use up some glucose. Mucking out in high heels is not easy I can tell you!!
> 
> Must get some grass cut today if it stays dry and all animals set up with plenty of food and water for tomorrow as I will be away most of the day in bonnie Scotland.... Sounds like I must remember to take all weather gear! Also need to get tomatoes planted in the poly tunnel today... Oh and a walk down to the GP surgery to pick up medication for myself and Ian.
> 
> Happy Birthday @gll Hope you have a lovely day Lou and enjoy your steak and cupcake tonight..... and your KFC at lunchtime.
> Can't deny it's disappointing that your BG levels haven't come down more with the insulin but sounds like you have the right attitude about adjusting it yourself if you don't hear from them.


High heels? Thought I was the only idiot who, on occasions, skips out in slippers.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys

Firstly I'd like to say thanks for all the lovely comments, you made me cry but I'll let you all off as they also made me smile 

10.2 this morning 

Bruce has been getting the bus home from work this week so he needs stuff to do while he waits on it, Bubbles's biscuit stock needed replenished so he went to Tesco last night, I asked if he could have a look at the leggings and let me know if they had my size and how much they were, he came in and gave the line "I got you leggings btw" I was like I only asked you to look but thanks how much am I due you? and his reply "nothing, I bought you them" so I'm still none the wiser for future reference, it was lovely of him but I can bet it's only because he benefits by getting to see my derriere better!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> I will be away most of the day in bonnie Scotland


How far up are you coming? xx


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Sounds good - I always have a glut of courgettes. Recipe please.


Just onions, courgettes and I add a diced potato to thicken it and stock. I like chicken stock, but veg is ok. Cook until soft. Whazz it until smooth and melt in Brie. Add loads of black pepper. If I haven’t any Brie I add cream. I also made courgette and lime loaf, that was delicious. I just googled courgette cakes and that came up. Even my grandchildren liked it and I didn’t hide the fact it was courgette. Your Ukrainian guests may like it.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today and very glad it’s Friday!

Looking forward to tomorrow, spending most of the day gigging with the military band I’m in and just got my uniform last night which looks very fancy!

Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

09:13 BS … Oops!  Forgotten as I read the posts…6.3 as I needed to look at the meter again!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Up a bit earlier after catching up on sleep & a lower figure! Yay!


----------



## Griffin.

Mornings one and all  it's a 13.2 for me 
Had a tough day yesterday im still trying to wrap my head round it all. Homeward bound  can't wait to get a mahoosive cuddle from the furball and a decent cup of tea into me. 
Happy hatch day @gll  hope you have a super duper day..
@eggyg even your so called slim pickings are stunning. 
@rebrascora hope you get all your chores sorted today 
Have a great friyay gang. 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Leadinglights

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 for me, nothing changed there.
> 
> Still eating well and enjoying my food and still making Keto bread every other day. Just stuck with weight loss neither going up or down so stable but need to drop another stone. Hope you are all well, life is good at the moment and I feel relaxed with my foods its all just normal now, my new way of eating.
> 
> Anyways just thought I would drop in.
> 
> Mark


Weight loss is a complete puzzle to me, when I was sitting doing nothing for 2 months due to my knee injury I stayed the same weight and now being more active, getting back to some walking, all be in not as far or as fast as before and gardening, digging etc my weight has gone up. Same food throughout, 70g carb per day.


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> How far up are you coming? xx


Just the Borders..... over towards Selkirk. Travelling there and back in a day with the horses and carriage and spending a few hours there is limiting on our range of travel. 
We went up there last year and had a hoot! We did this sort of treasure hunt where we were given a map and written directions to follow with the horse and carriage and set of at 5 min intervals and we were supposed to find and collect shells at set points on the route, in this beautiful country estate. We had no real idea or guidance where the shells would be located (ie a pile on the ground, in a hollow in a tree, on a rock) or if they were going to be located in a basket or dish or just loose. I was navigating from the sheet and map which was not easy to see when bouncing along a woodland track with reading glasses on   and trying to look out for something but no idea what or where over a 50 yard stretch of the track whilst Ian drove.... We bickered the whole way round (about 5 miles) as he didn't slow down enough for me to really get a good look, but we never found any despite following the directions to a T. Turned out none of the competitors found a single shell over the entire route which we all had a good giggle about once we realised that we had all totally failed . Thinking of taking our own shells this time!!
Then we did some cone driving and a course of "difficulties" where you had to drive the horse to a table and get it to stand still whilst you reached over and picked up a glass of liquid (traditionally champagne but not in this case  ) then drive one handed whilst carrying the glass to the next table and put it back down without spilling it. Then drive 10 yards with a carriage wheel in between 3 inch rope tramlines, drive over a square of old carpet (horses don't like odd coloured patches on the ground or things that feel different under their feet) so often refuse or try to go around it. Reverse between cones etc. It is all just a bit of fun, not a serious competition although there are competitions like this at international level, where no doubt they use real champagne.  
We just took Zak on his own last year but taking a pair this time. It will be interesting to see what Arthur makes of it all. He is pretty calm so he should take it in his stride but will be a good learning experience for him.

@Griffin. Great to hear that you will get sprung today. Sorry to hear yesterday was tough but hopefully that was a turning point and levels look better today so hope that is a good sign that you are over the worst. Enjoy your hound hug!


----------



## Ian68

5.7 this morning, feeling hungover without touching a drop thinking I spent to long in double digits last night. Also forgot to take my other Meds this morning. roll on the weekend its not 11.00 yet and all I want to do is go home.

moan over.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was  a 6.9 for me, looks like basal tweak has worked for now and that oatcake was not required 

Just returned from the vampires, one lot for the diabetes clinic and one for haematology. As the phlebotomist was really good I gave her a urine sample as a treat to send off with the blood. Damn, I'm generous at times 

Good news is that we should have the final mixes of our new album this weekend. It's been a long time in the making but with COVID, singer leaving halfway through and relying on free studio time it's no surprise.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RirisR

6.8 for me this am still fed up of hay pollen or whatever it is thats
bugging me hope all have a nice day weather beautiful here x


----------



## SueEK

Am I peed off or am I peed off - yes you guessed correctly I am definitely peed off.  My consultant just rang to say he cannot do my op on 28 June (after cancelling for March) and wanted to do it on the 10th, explained we are abroad and if I cancelled it would not be covered by my insurance, he was not impressed.  Told me I probably won’t get it done now until next year. Shame that in the meantime they don’t pay for £20 a month’s worth of pads that I have been forking out for for years. Each day is a problem, some more than others and only someone who has a continence problem will understand.  What cheeses me off most is that my problems are due to the NHS implanting mesh into me 24 years ago and I’ve been fighting them ever since.  Aargh sorry but am well peed off, none of this is of my making.
Rant over x


----------



## Lisa66

Oh Sue I’m so sorry to hear this..way beyond frustrating.

Any chance if you contact the holiday company that they might be able to move the holiday, rather than you cancelling…maybe just an admin fee to pay. Are you definitely not covered by holiday insurance…if consultant wrote a letter say op was urgent? I’m sure you’ve already thought about this.


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> Just onions, courgettes and I add a diced potato to thicken it and stock. I like chicken stock, but veg is ok. Cook until soft. Whazz it until smooth and melt in Brie. Add loads of black pepper. If I haven’t any Brie I add cream. I also made courgette and lime loaf, that was delicious. I just googled courgette cakes and that came up. Even my grandchildren liked it and I didn’t hide the fact it was courgette. Your Ukrainian guests may like it.


The recipe I found was the same but with leek instead of onions (just to add more ideas!)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning lot! Well, afternoon. I had a nice lie in, woke up at 11 with a 6'2. 

Went to my friend's city, it was really sunny so we just planned to sit in the grass and have dinner there (and a cheeky bit of wine). We thought we would go home early after that and just chill, but we met a friend of hers and ended dancing in a pub! We even got 2 Spanish songs at the end, the sort that in the year of release you get sick of hearing them SO MUCH everywhere but a few years later (and in a different country) make you happy haha
 PS they also had Macarena but it doesn't count.


----------



## SueEK

Lisa66 said:


> Oh Sue I’m so sorry to hear this..way beyond frustrating.
> 
> Any chance if you contact the holiday company that they might be able to move the holiday, rather than you cancelling…maybe just an admin fee to pay. Are you definitely not covered by holiday insurance…if consultant wrote a letter say op was urgent? I’m sure you’ve already thought about this.


Thanks Lisa, the problem is it is a family holiday and my son is not vaccinated but covered at the moment as he had Covid in January, this holiday has been 3 years in the making. I have dropped everything at a moments notice all the way through and I told the insurance co when I booked that the op was on the 28th so that was taken into account when agreeing to giving me insurance.  As you say just incredibly frustrating and rather upsetting to be honest x


----------



## gll

Back from hospital with kiddo. She's still to loose another 12lb before we are back in 4 months but surgeon was super impressed with her progress so far (shes lost over 30lbs). Been a battle and a half for her. Only within the last month or two did she get switched off weight gaining medications onto ones that wont hinder progress.
He explained more is needed because there are 2 surgical waiting lists, and she's almost under the BMI limit of the much shorter one. The other one is years long now after covid backlog. No idea of the one she's going to be going on.
He explained the operation in more details too. First bit is the fix for the previous surgery (they used a ligament to pin across her knee to make an internal knee brace) also the MRI has shown the position of her kneecap is "normal" but on the outside limit of normal so he is going to reposition while he is in there. It all started because of the position of her kneecap. 
Progress but not quite there yet 

KFC was awesome too


----------



## Elenka_HM

I finally could try a cool vegan café that it's been on my list for some time but was closed every time I wanted to go. I had their breakfast English muffin, very tasty and the test 2 hours later shows it didn't hurt my BG either! Also went to an international food shop that my friend showed me recently. I like to try new stuff from this kind of places, it's hard to resist all the sweet temptations, but I focused on the cheese aisle instead 

It's a bit tricky to eat healthy with this friend in particular as we both love food and a lot of our plans/conversations are related to it. She also lives in a different city with many interesting places to eat and when I visit her I often have a feeling of being on mini vacation, so it all adds to the "treat yourself" mindset. She said she also wants to start better habits so that is positive. But is better to take it easy, she got really serious with the diet and exercise once and though it probably was good for her body, she became quite grumpy and not so nice to hang out with :/


----------



## Pattidevans

@SueEK see pm.  I have a friend who might be able to help you.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg the photos are showing how lovely it is up there, rain or not. Soup sounds delicious too, i might try that as i love courgettes.
@SueEK so sorry to hear about your op! How frustrating . I hope you get something sorted sooner, maybe you could get a cancellation?


----------



## SueEK

freesia said:


> @eggyg the photos are showing how lovely it is up there, rain or not. Soup sounds delicious too, i might try that as i love courgettes.
> @SueEK so sorry to hear about your op! How frustrating . I hope you get something sorted sooner, maybe you could get a cancellation?


I have requested that they put me down for a cancellation, fingers crossed


----------



## Griffin.

Nowt better than your own sofa and a good old cup of builders tea!! 
Been a good day today I'm home my bs is settling its still a little high but the extra units of insulin seem to be doing its thing. I got told this morning by my endocrinology fellow {I cant spell his surname it's very long and Greek so I won't attempt to butcher it} that I didnt have a cold or a kidney infection it was all down to my grizzly old pancreas having that mahoosive infection and my lymphatic system being non existent caused all kinds of strife with the old hormones and it just couldn't cope so pretty much like a old car it ground to a halt and threw a hissy fit I do need to keep an eye ony carb Intake at the moment not that I mind I was. Little to free with the carbs lost nearly 8 kgs since last week mainly because I wasn't eating loads and hating hospital food so much  I'm little funny about others making my food {its a ocd thing} and I really hate too many things touching each other I know it's a odd thing but it's how I cope I normally have two plates one for veg one for protien and sometimes a extra one for sauce or gravy I have a thing about numbers too must be in threes not ones not twos but three  even my house number is three so it's been a struggle whilst I was int sick bin.. Its a pain if you want toast have to make three slices ill eat two and feed the birds the other slice I have so many rituals and routines to get though the day its pretty rubbish if I can't do them leaves me put of sorts for the day and then the old clown gets free and it's havok on the old Brain pan. 
@SueEK I'm so sorry your having a rough go at the moment I can relate have a few issues my self with my bladder and getting help with the finances just wound me up no end so I gave up trying to get them on a script and pay for them myself every month I really hope you mange to get a cancellation or a date later on this year.. 
Have a super duper evening I'm about to get some serious carpet time oh how I've missed my stereo system... 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning,
yesterday my Blood sugars were absolutely all over the place as high as 15.7 after my evening meal, myBS had fallen to 12.7 around midnigh, then woke up to a 6.1 today.
yesterday I felt just cold & lethargic / shivering and fingers numb for most of the day  
but did a LFT both in the morning and again in the evening and they were negative 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Maca44 said:


> 4.5 for me, nothing changed there.
> 
> Still eating well and enjoying my food and still making Keto bread every other day. Just stuck with weight loss neither going up or down so stable but need to drop another stone. Hope you are all well, life is good at the moment and I feel relaxed with my foods its all just normal now, my new way of eating.
> 
> Anyways just thought I would drop in.
> 
> Mark


What’s the bread recipe you’re using?


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 this morning. Nothing much else to report other than stresses from the legal stuff coming out in weird bodily aches and pains but they’ll pass.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

@SueEK  so sorry to hear of your frustrations and problems. The NHS can be very frustrating at times. I hope they find you a cancellation.

Returned my heart monitor to the hospital yesterday morning. Man, did it hurt getting those electrode pads off my skin! Arranged to meet up with my friend who was giving me a lift home. Unfortunately, garbled communication, or just plain daftness, we both waited for each other in the same area but out of sight of each other and we both waited for over an hour before finally discovering we were both there, somewhere. Of course I forgot to take my mobile phone which would have sorted things in short order. Still, no harm done and we wandered off to the Waterside pub/restaurant for a carvery lunch a bit later on. Christmas dinner in May. Great stuff.

BG 4.6 this morning.

Trying to decide wether to got out for a walk or not this morning. I am strangely tired this morning

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.7 today and it’s raining, again! Should clear soon though. 

Well, what a day yesterday turned out to be. We set off at 9.30 to go to Great Britain’s most westerly mainland point. The Ardnamurchan Lighthouse. 43 miles. 2.5 hours later we arrived, we did stop for a couple of photos. After the first eight miles it’s all single track road. It’s brutal, Mr Eggy thinks he’s at Le Mans, I was on my last nerve! It’s exhausting, stopping and starting and braking suddenly,  and having to reverse, blind summits when you haven’t a clue what is coming over the other side. The locals must have nerves of steel. Anyhoo, we arrived and the sun was shining and the Atlantic looked glorious. Had lunch at the lighthouse, indulged in another piece of lemon drizzle, took photos etc. Then set off to walk to Sanna beach along a coastal path. We parked in Portuiart, walked down to the beach. Absolutely beautiful, white Caribbean like. All of a sudden there was such a screeching and two mink came running past me, one chasing the other. Got photos of course. Set off on the coastal path, we failed at almost the first hurdle, after the day before’s torrential rain the burn that runs into the sea, which we should have crossed, was absolutely full and the stepping stones were barely visible. I have a phobia about stepping stones after I fell crossing a stream and split my head open. We turned back and went back to the car. 

Back to the car, and the single track roads. We were probably half way home when we saw a few people looking up into the sky, we stopped and got binoculars out. It was only a blooming white tailed eagle being chased by a buzzard. OMG, what a display we got, the eagle was spinning trying to grab the buzzard with his talons. They were very high up but somehow Mr Eggy got some photos. You’ll have to zoom in, I’ve put a couple on to give you a sense of how far up they were and the size difference. It was such an amazing sight that’ll we’ll never forget and made up for my nerves being shredded. 

We were going to go to Mull today but we are exhausted. It was almost 7 when we got home last night. And anyways, we’ve seen a white tailed eagle now and that was the main thing we were going for. We are planning on walking the hill behind the cottage today, maybe Mull tomorrow. 

Have a super Saturday all. Big hugs to all that aren’t well or fed up. Hope things improve soon and I hope my photos cheer you up somewhat. 

1. Britain’s most westerly point. 
2. The Atlantic. 
3. Ardnamurchan Lighthouse.
4. A highland coo we spotted on the way. 
5. Sanna Bay.
6/7/8. White tailed eagle and buzzard. Zoom in. 
9. Mink.


----------



## Lanny

06:51 BS 5.0 

BUT, Tresiba will go down -2 to 84 later today. Yesterday my BS was dropping steadily after active NR so, had to keep testing every 6 hours or so to keep reminding myself to eat when it hit the 5’s but, was still caught out right at the end of the day 6 hours after lunch with a 3.9 that I didn’t feel at all! Was sitting with dinner ready but, had a precautionary JB anyway & waited 5 minutes, the longest I could stand, before eating it! All while playing FFVIII! Also, took 8 breaks to do some laundry which would normally take me 4 goes, two cycles & 2 goes to hang it out, but, the washing machine wouldn’t drain at all so, the kitchen floor was flooded to my shock & surprise when I thought it was done: it just sat there soaking in the Ariel water for over 3 hours as I always wash it twice with each wash cycle being about 90 minutes which was probably longer before I remembered to do the 2nd wash; loads of Ariel & Dettol in the 1st wash cycle to get it clean & the 2nd cycle to rinse it all out! So, the kitchen floor was soaking wet & had to keep the back door open to dry it out! Then, I put, thank goodness it was only a third of a load of dark colours of black & navy before doing the rest of the colours, in the bathtub to fill up & rinse twice before wringing out as dry as I can but, still dripping over the rails over the bath. Once it stops dripping I’ll hang them all out over the radiators, that aren’t on now, as they’re thickly layered over the two rails above the bath! It took me 8 short goes in between shortness of breath & racing heart rate! So, maybe that’s what caught me out after lunch & a good thing that my lower after breakfast reading had forewarned me as only testing did I know I was hypo! Yesterday was a trying, hopping on my tors kind of day!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My washing machine is very old & it has sometimes flooded the kitchen floor when it doesn’t drain & I’ll have to get it serviced again: there’s a couple of inches of Ariel/Dettol water still sitting in the drum!


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Went to bed at 7.3, it now 7.30am and I am 5.8. Don't think I've been in single figures for a long time! 
I will weigh my breakfast and then get out and do some digging in the garden. 
How do I do the emojis on here? : )


----------



## Lanny

Welcome @Jelly Babies Save Lives , love that name! 

The bar above the text box press the three dots stacked on top of each other & the drop down menu of emojis will appear. Or you can verbalise in written text, I do it all the time, for any extra ones you want to express!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! I meant the smiley face on the top of the text box as you’re typing! It used to be all under the three dots drop down menu; now has it’s own smiley face drop down menu!


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Thank you! @Lanny Gotta love a Jelly Baby!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

Oo, Oo, very exciting, we’re off to a Welsh music fezzie today. It’s a day of tie-dye t-shirts, veggie burgers and wellies in a muddy field. I’m looking forward to seeing our local Côr Dysgwyr Cymraeg (Welsh learners’ choir) perform - most of my classmates are in it. They’ve won loads of awards, so it should be good!  ...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here.I was a bit high to go to bed on, (9.7)  but I tend not to correct if I’m in single figures. I blame the extra cheese and biscuits I had when I got back from feeding daughters cat. I say feeding, more like, putting a bowl of food down all the while being glared at with a ‘You’re not my real Mom' expression.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

4.8 today - a little bit on the low side for me but not a hypo so not complaining!

I wonder if it’s as a result of doing Taekwondo last night, especially as I haven’t been for a few weeks so my body probably isn’t used to it at the moment.

I have really shaky hands this morning for some reason, which made me concerned I was having a hypo but BGs normal so no idea what that’s about!

Anyway, off to play the saxophone for a few hours today!

Have a great weekend


----------



## rayray119

13 now it could be raising in the morning or could. Be my background not being enough and maybe I need to put up more. I do know a correction did work last night did work I was really high I knew why I ended up great so head in the evening made a mistake earlier on(not sure why because I know a jump happens). I suppose I could have checked at 5 when I happened to wake up to see if it was still holding me steady. Aslo perhaps Prioton does affect me sometimes. When I feal able to I'm going to test this out by finding a time I can confirm my backgrounds right then repeat the test by having a carb free meal.


----------



## sg295

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.7 here.I was a bit high to go to bed on, (9.7)  but I tend not to correct if I’m in single figures. I blame the extra cheese and biscuits I had when I got back from feeding daughters cat. I say feeding, more like, putting a bowl of food down all the while being glared at with a ‘You’re not my real Mom' expression.


Cats can be so sassy, I love that!


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.7 here.I was a bit high to go to bed on, (9.7)  but I tend not to correct if I’m in single figures. I blame the extra cheese and biscuits I had when I got back from feeding daughters cat. I say feeding, more like, putting a bowl of food down all the while being glared at with a ‘You’re not my real Mom' expression.


Ah so I'm not the only one on here that doesn't correct anything bellow 10. Sometimes recently I have condersiding it though


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something again today

Placed a Superdrug order on the 28th April thinking that was plenty of time to get my stuff, seems not, had an email from EVRI (Hermes) last night after 9pm to say they have damaged my parcel beyond repair and contact Superdrug about it, they better be able to sort it out quickly as I'm now very low on hand cream and the only shower gel my skin tolerates which means I'll need to lay out extra money that I don't really have to get some bits on Monday    xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.7 here.I was a bit high to go to bed on, (9.7)  but I tend not to correct if I’m in single figures. I blame the extra cheese and biscuits I had when I got back from feeding daughters cat. I say feeding, more like, putting a bowl of food down all the while being glared at with a ‘You’re not my real Mom' expression.


Memories of mum and dad coming to look after mine one time when I was away… P just attacked them for as many cuddles as he could get whilst J didn’t trust them one iota. 
Not helped by the lights going out and mum pouring the kibble into the huge water bowl and not realising before they left. Returned the next day to find a bowl of kibble porridge and two very stroppy felines!


----------



## Robin

rayray119 said:


> Ah so I'm not the only one on here that doesn't correct anything bellow 10. Sometimes recently I have condersiding it though


I don’t at bedtime, because I’ve often been caught out by an unexpected drop after I've got into bed, even without having corrected. During the day I might do my next bolus-plus-correction a bit earlier so it’s got time to start working before I eat, or occasionally I might do a small correction if I'm not going to be eating for a while and it’s been several hours since my last bolus, especially if the Libre is still showing a rise. it tends to be instinctive whether I do or don’t, based on past experience and patterns, and whether my Libre trace has been rising or falling over the past hour, rather than a mathematical calculation.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 16.7.
No call from DSN yesterday so I upped by 2u this morning. Not one bit surprised to be honest.

We skipped on dinner last night, I underestimated how full I would be so birthday dinner has been rescheduled to today . We did have the cupcakes which were delish and I coped with like a champ.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me again. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> I don’t at bedtime, because I’ve often been caught out by an unexpected drop after I've got into bed, even without having corrected. During the day I might do my next bolus-plus-correction a bit earlier so it’s got time to start working before I eat, or occasionally I might do a small correction if I'm not going to be eating for a while and it’s been several hours since my last bolus, especially if the Libre is still showing a rise. it tends to be instinctive whether I do or don’t, based on past experience and patterns, and whether my Libre trace has been rising or falling over the past hour, rather than a mathematical calculation.


Ah yes I am finding it hard to make decisions about what I do and what to actually change without data to tell me about whats going on but the libre really didn't seem to work for me so I didn't really have the data anyway. But I do now appear to wanting something (it's hard because sometimes data is too much but when you don't have it you want it) like yesterday I saw 5.8 and ate(didn't need to eat on  this occasion but earlier if the day I did) if I'm 5.8 and steady that's fine I can leave it alone but if its falling I might need to do something about that.


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.9


Can I ask how you feel at 2.9? I feel shaky and panicked at 4!


----------



## rayray119

Jelly Babies Save Lives said:


> Can I ask how you feel at 2.9? I feel shaky and panicked at 4!


Sorry to but in but I just have to say the I love the user name.  

I thank you feel shaky at 4 intircates you have good warning signs


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Sorry to but in but I just have to say the I love the user name.
> 
> I thank you feel shaky at 4 intircates you have good warning signs


Oh I see username has already been mettiined now sorry to be repeative


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

rayray119 said:


> Sorry to but in but I just have to say the I love the user name.
> 
> I thank you feel shaky at 4 intircates you have good warning signs


I can't imagine going so low, if I was getting that low I'd be eating jelly babies all the time!  Thank you


----------



## Kaylz

Update - Superdrug have replaced the order and upgraded to premium delivery so should be here in 1-2 days although still being sent via EVRI so we'll see, I have little faith xx


----------



## TinaD

After a rather broken night, part spent listening with gratitude to the rain, I score a healthy 5.1 this morning. Got a wonderfully garbled facebook message from my Ukrainian  Mum last night - travel plans are coming together is about all I gathered! I shall have to start learning the 18th edition of the Electrical Regulations - it seems Taras will have to sit an examination in them to get a card to work in the UK. Eek! Regulations no problems to a lawyer but hope the technical stuff isn't a bit grim. Should stop cabbage leaves growing out of my ears...Have a good day everyone - do envy @eggyg - what a wonderful wildlife day despite the dodgy stepping stones.


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> Update - Superdrug have replaced the order and upgraded to premium delivery so should be here in 1-2 days although still being sent via EVRI so we'll see, I have little faith xx


There is no Fingers Crossed reaction so here’s a Finger Crossed emoji!  & a smiley for hopeful outcomes!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> There is no Fingers Crossed reaction so here’s a Finger Crossed emoji!  & a smiley for hopeful outcomes!


Thanks Lanny just have to hope  xx


----------



## Gwynn

Problem solved. Decision made. I just shoved my coat and shoes on and went for a walk anyway. 82 minutes and my friend has agreed to come for a walk this afternoon too. Excellent.

Motivation is a strange thing. Why are we sometimes motivated and at other times....not?


----------



## Lanny

Jelly Babies Save Lives said:


> I can't imagine going so low, if I was getting that low I'd be eating jelly babies all the time!  Thank you


In the past when I’ve had a series of low readings, it doesn’t have to be actually hypo as 4’s can do it, over a few days I lose my hypo awareness & that’s how I can get caught out by hypos below 3! Thank goodness it’s only happened twice  because I’m aware of that possibility now & at any sign of me losing hypo awareness I test more often, every 30 minutes at one point, so that doesn’t happen again if I can help it!  Then, once everything is stabilised I run my blood sugars, I use BS so you know what I mean now, higher to regain my hypo awareness for about a week!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.
6.8 Libre and 9.2 jabber…happy to see first one, not so the second one. Didn’t get up as early as usual so was going up…9.2 probably correct.

Sweat pea wigwam still standing so that’s a plus and it looks straight from the house, even if not from any other angles

Lots of garden jobs today. Husband has first cricket match of the season today….so he’s very happy….and I can crack on in garden with no distractions 

@eggy just the description of your journey had me feeling very tense…it’s such a good feeling when you get back on a proper two lane stretch of road….aaaaand relax.

I hope everyone has a lovely day…especially those who haven’t started the day feeling so great x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.7 for me.

Saturday so trip to Sainsbury's on the cards.

Er that's it. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning a 7.8 for me had Chinese last night got it all wrong and ended up on 18.3! Came down to 10.1 before bed   

Have a great day. 

@eggyg your wildlife photos are amazing. I doubt the photos do seeing the real thing justice


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

rayray119 said:


> 13 now it could be raising in the morning or could. Be my background not being enough and maybe I need to put up more.


I guess it's the old saying you know your own body.


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all 
 I know its 3pm I've just slept for nearly 16 hours straight I think my body just caved in last night I took my meds got comfy and woke up just now i feel very rip van winkle ish the carer has been in i didn't hear her the hounds been walked by the walker and I didn't hear that either I think a week of very broken sleep may just have caught up with me.. Didn't take a reading strips are on back order from the pharmacy will be b. A.u on Monday I'm probs going to spend the rest of the day resting and having a little quiet time it's so nice to not have a constant din in the background I could get used to this!! 
Have a great rest of the day feel better soon everyone who's feeling poorly and  don't let the those numbers wear you down.. 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Delboy56

13.2, :-(


----------



## Elenka_HM

Afternoon! This morning's reading was 8'2 but after my nap now it is 5'7. Does it count as "waking" BG? 

Didn't feel my best this morning, I was sleepy, headachy and the weird feeling in my eyelid was more intense, I now suspect it could be a sty (hordeolum?) forming. I had a few of those as a teen. Thankfully I felt better after the nap. 

Yesterday in the international food shop I bought some Labneh balls, which are very tasty, and very low carb. No low fat or salt, tho. And I was very excited to find medlers, a fruit I haven't seen in the UK before. Didn't even know the English name, they are "nísperos" in Spanish and my grandfather grows them. They are a real treat for me. Sadly those are not so good but had to try them.

@Griffin. It's great you could catch up on some sleep, clearly needed. Nothing like your own bed, that's for sure!

Enjoy your weekend, people. I'm back to work for dinner service and maybe helping in a wedding, hope it is a good one


----------



## Robin

Elenka_HM said:


> . And I was very excited to find medlers, a fruit I haven't seen in the UK before. Didn't even know the English name, they are "nísperos" in Spanish and my grandfather grows them. They are a real treat for me. Sadly those are not so good but had to try them.


Goodness, that took me back 50 years, when I visited Malta as a child, and came across Nespoli, (which is the Italian for Nisperos.) and my mother had a long discussion with the gardener as to whether they were the same as an English medlar. The upshot was that no, they're not the same botanical family, but they are known as Japanese Medlars, (or Loquats). The true Medlar is only really used for jam, and has to be 'bletted', meaning picked and left to go soft, before it is useable.( I know about Medlars because someone in the village has a Medlar tree and gives the excess produce to the autumn bring and take fruit fair, and someone always asks on the village forum 'but what do you do with them?')





						Medlars
					

<p>Medlars are excellent trees for the garden. They are ornamental, with a spreading habit, pretty late-spring to early-summer blossom and good autumn colour. The edible fruits are an acquired taste and tart if eaten raw, but make pleasantly flavoured jellies or desserts and can be used for...




					www.rhs.org.uk


----------



## freesia

Evening all. I'm very late posting today. 3.2 this morning!!! Ooops! Its been lovely here today, sunny and warm. Been for a 4.5 mile walk.

@Griffin. I hope you're beginning to feel better. At least being home you can rest more.
@eggyg fantastic pics!! The birds and mink are amazing. What a sight.
@Kaylz i hope the delivery gets to you in time. Fingers crossed.

I hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am back from our trip over the border. No rain for us thankfully, maybe that was because I nearly went without a rain coat and then went back into the house to get it just before setting off. In fact the weather was perfect, not too hot for the horses and not too cold.... just Goldilocks "right". Enjoyed our drive round the estate so much we went round a second time. We overtook some people who were just doing one lap and we set off first! Lots of woodland tracks and then past the front of the house where there were some rhodedendrons and other bonny trees and shrubs.  
The cone driving was challenging but by our third attempt we managed it at trot and only got 3 down (out of 15), which I was very impressed at considering we were the only people driving a pair, we don't have cones or anywhere to practice at home and Arthur had never seen cones before. He managed to kick a couple with his front feet whilst Zak jumped one when he realised he was too close.... and cleared it without dislodging the tennis ball on the top. He is a star! All in all, a very successful and enjoyable day although it wasn't competitive, just for fun.... which is the way I like it.   

Anyway, my reading this morning was 3.9 which I was a bit disappointed with as I caught it dropping an hour and a half earlier at 4.20am on 4.8 and had a single JB, but still just skimmed the red as I woke up. Can't decide if I need a basal reduction tonight as I have been sat in the car or on the carriage most of the day so not a lot of activity and I reduced my morning dose. 
Bit headachy tonight as I haven't drank nearly enough today because we were travelling ..... and no services on the A68. (legs crossed emoji) I was very keen to grab the bucket and evict the horses from the trailer when we got there so I could use the trailer as a toilet cubicle! I also managed to smack the bridge of my nose on the breast bar in the horse trailer as I climbed in through the jockey door and ducked under the large haynets and then straightened up too soon. Boy did that rattle my teeth and bring tears to my eyes but thankfully no blood involved. Feel a bit embarrassed even mentioning it when @Griffin. suffered such traumatic injuries recently, but I am guessing that is adding to my headache! 

Great to hear you had such a long sleep Griff, which will have really helped your body with the healing process and such a relief that you have Selena and the dog walker coming in to take over other responsibilities and enable you to rest. 

Anyway, that was my day and we will be off for a club drive with the horses again tomorrow, thankfully a bit nearer to home, but nowhere near such nice scenery. Then I have lots of chores to catch up on at home next week.


----------



## Griffin.

rebrascora said:


> Well, I am back from our trip over the border. No rain for us thankfully, maybe that was because I nearly went without a rain coat and then went back into the house to get it just before setting off. In fact the weather was perfect, not too hot for the horses and not too cold.... just Goldilocks "right". Enjoyed our drive round the estate so much we went round a second time. We overtook some people who were just doing one lap and we set off first! Lots of woodland tracks and then past the front of the house where there were some rhodedendrons and other bonny trees and shrubs. View attachment 20865
> The cone driving was challenging but by our third attempt we managed it at trot and only got 3 down (out of 15), which I was very impressed at considering we were the only people driving a pair, we don't have cones or anywhere to practice at home and Arthur had never seen cones before. He managed to kick a couple with his front feet whilst Zak jumped one when he realised he was too close.... and cleared it without dislodging the tennis ball on the top. He is a star! All in all, a very successful and enjoyable day although it wasn't competitive, just for fun.... which is the way I like it.
> 
> Anyway, my reading this morning was 3.9 which I was a bit disappointed with as I caught it dropping an hour and a half earlier at 4.20am on 4.8 and had a single JB, but still just skimmed the red as I woke up. Can't decide if I need a basal reduction tonight as I have been sat in the car or on the carriage most of the day so not a lot of activity and I reduced my morning dose.
> Bit headachy tonight as I haven't drank nearly enough today because we were travelling ..... and no services on the A68. (legs crossed emoji) I was very keen to grab the bucket and evict the horses from the trailer when we got there so I could use the trailer as a toilet cubicle! I also managed to smack the bridge of my nose on the breast bar in the horse trailer as I climbed in through the jockey door and ducked under the large haynets and then straightened up too soon. Boy did that rattle my teeth and bring tears to my eyes but thankfully no blood involved. Feel a bit embarrassed even mentioning it when @Griffin. suffered such traumatic injuries recently, but I am guessing that is adding to my headache!
> 
> Great to hear you had such a long sleep Griff, which will have really helped your body with the healing process and such a relief that you have Selena and the dog walker coming in to take over other responsibilities and enable you to rest.
> 
> Anyway, that was my day and we will be off for a club drive with the horses again tomorrow, thankfully a bit nearer to home, but nowhere near such nice scenery. Then I have lots of chores to catch up on at home next week.


My eyes are watering for you ouch love the pic sounds like you had a adventure or two.. 
And listen a boo boo is a boo even if there's no blood.. I just do things with my face that perhaps my camera phone should be doing lol


----------



## sg295

Well I’ve finished gigging for today and thought I’d share a picture of my super snazzy uniform!

Also the medals I’m wearing are my dads that he earnt when he was in the navy ❤️


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Well I’ve finished gigging for today and thought I’d share a picture of my super snazzy uniform!
> 
> Also the medals I’m wearing are my dads that he earnt when he was in the navy ❤️



Blooming heck! You got enough gold braid there!! Lovely that you can wear your Dad's medals!.... And love the big grin   You look very smart indeed!


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> Blooming heck! You got enough gold braid there!! Lovely that you can wear your Dad's medals!.... And love the big grin   You look very smart indeed!


Thank you Barbara!

Haha there sure is a lot of gold, makes it look super fancy!
And yes I love that too, makes me very proud of him ❤️ 
I really love my new uniform and had a great time playing in the gigs today, hence the big smile


----------



## rayray119

Jelly Babies Save Lives said:


> I guess it's the old saying you know your own body.


Ah yes I would more of an idea of to which it was if I saw I could see what was happening but yes I do know I rise in the morning at least sometimes.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.4, a rather depressing result as I was hopeful of a downward trend, however, it looks like a good day for pressure washing and gardening and I am not v. stiff this a.m. so I'll be busy.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Robin said:


> Goodness, that took me back 50 years, when I visited Malta as a child, and came across Nespoli, (which is the Italian for Nisperos.) and my mother had a long discussion with the gardener as to whether they were the same as an English medlar. The upshot was that no, they're not the same botanical family, but they are known as Japanese Medlars, (or Loquats). The true Medlar is only really used for jam, and has to be 'bletted', meaning picked and left to go soft, before it is useable.( I know about Medlars because someone in the village has a Medlar tree and gives the excess produce to the autumn bring and take fruit fair, and someone always asks on the village forum 'but what do you do with them?')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medlars
> 
> 
> <p>Medlars are excellent trees for the garden. They are ornamental, with a spreading habit, pretty late-spring to early-summer blossom and good autumn colour. The edible fruits are an acquired taste and tart if eaten raw, but make pleasantly flavoured jellies or desserts and can be used for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rhs.org.uk


That's really interesting! So, I guess the fruit I ate in Spain is actually loquat. It definitely could be eaten fresh and was pretty sweet. And the ones from the shop look the same, I think they are just not ripe enough


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'7 here.

I met a housemate in the kitchen at 5:30. I was in my uniform making toast, he hadn't gone to sleep yet after finishing his shift at 4 am in a night club. He was like "how can you work so early??" and I was like "how can you work so late??" 

I mean, I wouldn't choose to get up at 5 am but I don't think the night life is for me!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning relieved to see a respectable 5.9 this morning

still had some high readings yesterday late afternoon & early evening, and was quite lethargic, but apart from sweating in the night, today I’m feeling more “normal”

I’ve now received my discharge letter from the hospital orthopaedic dept
up until the point they told me they are discharging me,I thought I was on a waiting list for surgery, following 3 steroid injections   this letter I’m thinking will need replying to, aswell as speaking to GP for a swift re-referral.
I know the NHS is overstretched at the moment but they might be just juggling up the numbers.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely pic @rebrascora sounds like a fun day

A 7.2 for me today.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning! 10.1 here, oops, that’ll be last night’s Chinese meal. Wotz in it to make it keep giving and giving, even after I’ve gone to bed? 

Yesterday’s fezzie was lot o hwyl (lots of fun). We shared a picnic table with some Welsh speakers who very patiently suffered my garbled Cymraeg without flinching. My hot tip (if you’re into Welsh music) is a band called Plu - folk/pop with hypnotic harmonies...cool.

Great pics yesterday ev1. I used to eat nísperos when I lived in Spain, yum. Took me back.


----------



## rayray119

11.1 I think I might try another half a unit in my evening livermirr tonight.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A nice round 7 on this beautiful morning. Had a rubbish night, absolutely roasting, after 10 days we still haven’t got the hang of this underfloor heating, we can’t seem to be able to control it or indeed, knock it off! We have information leaflets for everything, including how to switch on the kettle and hairdryer, but nothing on how to work the blooming heating! 

Yesterday was a nice day, had a chill morning after Friday’s adventures, and then took ourselves up the mountain behind us. We didn’t go to the top, it was one of those when you think you’re at the summit and there’s another one, then another one etc etc! I had my old lady walking poles, only brought out for the big guns. It’s a good job as I stepped on a wet rock and slipped, they saved me from falling but what a fright I got. I’m a liability at times.  Fab views though, we could see our cottage and the secret loch we discovered last week. The sun got out and we sat in our wee garden and had a drink when we got back. Perfect. Today is the last day we can expect to be dry before our holiday is over, so we’re going for a stride out along the River Tarbat which is just across the road from us.

Have a super Sunday everyone and I’ll speak to you tomorrow on Day 11 of our Highland Fling. 

1/2. First they were curious about us, then they were just plain rude! 
3. The secret loch we discovered last week.
4. Our cottage and Loch Linnhe.
5. A male wheatear posing for me.
6. Cheers from Bonnie Scotland.
7. The mountain behind us. One of many.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 11.1 I think I might try another half a unit in my evening livermirr tonight.


Saying this though I do get up to test mainkky because I want to wash my hands. And if breakfast is something that needs to weighing (it wasn't this morning)I tend to work it out first oberisoylly if I had something in me(which actually worked like it was supposed to) I'll have more of an idea to what was happening at what points


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. 
Lovely photos again, @eggyg .


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 11.0

Last night I was 14 before bed (no obvious cause) so did a correction and the Libre graph shows that I came down from that spike to about 12.0 then to about 9.0 and then spent the rest of the night bouncing between the two!


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning after a 1.5unit correction at 4.20am for an 8.1. No idea why i am developing a habit of waking at 4.20am to nudge my BG in one direction or another but that is 2 mornings in a row. 
I bottled out and cut my Levemir by 1 unit last night and it was probably not the right decision, because that correction wasn't nearly as effective as it should have been, so it was obviously spent on liver output as well as reducing levels a bit. I hate waking up on a high number a lot more than I hate injecting a correction during the night and I am adept at injecting in the dark without even sitting up. My insulin pens are in their case under my pillow ready to inject when I wake up anyway, so it's no big deal really. I was back to sleep within a couple of minutes. 

Loving the photos and account of your holiday exploits @eggyg although not so much the scary episode the other day. Almost feels like we are there with you.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. 

And I’m on a train to Farnborough.


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.9 for me. Ironing and gardening to do today. Have a good one whatever you do.


----------



## RirisR

7.9 this morning yesterday lost hearing in one ear due to Hay fever
really bad this year Im all out of sync, these results are depressing 
would understand it if I had been cheating  anyway hope you all
have a good day


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.7 today.

I just slept for 10.5 hours so must’ve been tired after yesterday! 

A more chilled out day today, just doing housework and paperwork…what fun 

Have a good day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Completely forgot to post my 5.5 reading earlier. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was was 6.9 for me. Possibly due to a early hours toilet break when the levels started to rise. 

On a bit of downer as just heard one of my best mates from my late teens/early twenties died yesterday. No idea why as yet.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning guys, 5.6 when feet met the floor, glucose level magically rising thereafter, pursued by stacked corrections. Will eat breakfast around 2 or 3 pm when my glucose makes a safe landing.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.6 nicely in range

Been out for 2 hours walking on the beach. Enjoyed it.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was was 6.9 for me. Possibly due to a early hours toilet break when the levels started to rise.
> 
> On a bit of downer as just heard one of my best mates from my late teens/early twenties died yesterday. No idea why as yet.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


So sorry to hear about your friend @khskel


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all
Still don't know my readings so I'm going for a h. S 5.2{probs the only time I'll ever get one} OK add another 10 to it lol
I can't stop thinking about a book I've just read got it at the hospital and I picked it up yesterday and finished it this morning its called the art of racing in the rain by garth stein its told from the point of view of a dog called Enzo... Simply put i adored it I laughed and I'm not ashamed to say I cried at it too its a beautiful book I'd highly recommend it I've asked nurse ratchet to come with me to the park for a hour today the tulips should be blooming and I'm desperate for some sunshine.
Roast chicken and salad for dinner
Feeling more human every day now my eye opened up this morning so I'm seeing in stereo high def again.
Keep on keeping on
Griff


----------



## Lanny

11:55 BS 6.0 

Technically A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  Although, actually it’s just on the dot of 12:00 by the time I read the posts & started typing!

Either way, it’s a very late wake up from me! 

Yesterday was less frazzled than the day before & my after breakfast reading of 8.9 3 hours after breakfast made me decide to stick with 86 Tresiba & it was just all that extra effort after lunch that sent me hypo the day before! 

Just a little bit of effort as the darks wash had stopped dripping so, took them down from the rails above the bath & spread them out around the radiators around the hall & bathroom: I once hand washed a navy wool cape & after wringing it out as dry as I could I put it straight onto the bathroom radiator; it dripped & dyed the linoleum floor with a navy patch under the radiator! 

This being my parents house & me only being a child of 8 years old when we moved here with everything being made & designed for adults it’s mostly too tall, too high up & too long for me: I’m the shortest in my family being only 155cm & I struggle to reach up to the bathroom shelves, the bathroom rails above the bath, the bath itself being ALMOST too long for as I can only reach the the full length at full stretch with my toes, & even the little mirror stuck above the basin in the shower toilet is too tall for & I have to jump up & down to see myself in it!  It’s fresh in my mind after struggling to reach the rails above the bath for the washing!

Incidentally, may be TMI, since both my shoulders, after injuries, aren’t that strong I’ve tied a mesh bath puff I untied into one long strand, doubled it up & tied it to the rail above the taps at that end of the bath & use it to pull myself up after bathing as I can’t reach that rail sitting down in the tub: did that AGES ago; the strain on my shoulders of using my arms on the sides of the bath to pull myself up was too much!


----------



## Lanny

Well, while I’m recovering from a hypo that crept up on me, I’ll ask this question kind of knowing the answer but, will ask it anyway to confirm it? 

I got totally distracted on FFVIII today & only ate breakfast with lunch being forgotten, 86 tresiba went in at the 14:30 alarm, & just stopped playing because my heart rate went through the roof, thought “what time is it, when did I last eat, am I hypo”? I was indeed & 17:03 BS 3.5!  Had 1 jelly baby followed by half an oatcake but, then felt the hypo hunger take over me & I guzzled down 4 more jelly babies & 2 more half oatcakes for a total of 5 jelly babies & 1.5 oatcakes completely overboard treatment before I could stop myself eating any more! I haven’t felt that hypo monster hunger in a while!

So, this definitely confirms to me if I don’t eat 86 tresiba is too much & only been manageable recently because I ate regularly! So, is it better to stay on 86 with the same NR doses, 30, 26 & 22, with regular eating or go down to 84 tresiba & go up with NR doses, I’ll have to work them out with testing, & be ok if I forget to eat?

I KNOW I’ll be distracted for a while now with FFVIII & The Open golf later on in July as well when I’ll probably forget to eat at times!

I know the answer, really & it’s just tedious to have to do more testing in the short term to work out a whole new set of NR doses AGAIN & in the meantime remember to wait for the tresiba change to come through! 

As soon as my heart rate recovers, it really DOES take 45 minutes as in the driving license rules as stated, I’ll cook some ramen for a very late lunch & see what all those JB’s & oatcakes did to my BS: just look; NOT correct as I KNOW my basal is too high now! OR it might just be easier NOT to test & tempt myself to correct?


----------



## Lanny

And there we are! Just coming up to 45 minutes after & my heart rate is finally starting to come down & I’m nearly recovered from my hypo! It really takes that long & DVLA are very well informed about how long it takes! 

Now for some ramen in a few more minutes: not in a hurry to get anywhere; might as well fully recover before I cook!


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear about your friend @khskel.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8 this morning. 

Went for a long walk yesterday morning after feeling particularly lazy and tired. It was good to get out into the fresh air. Just one old doggie came up to me to say hello. I do like it when that happens.

Today, downloading more pictures of dogs for my game App. 

Got a letter from the NHS on Saturday from my eye check. A very (to me) cryptic message saying my right eye has a 'suspected disc'. I have googled it at it could be serious but I can't really find out why. Does anyone know anything about this condition and what can be done if proved to be the case?

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Busy week ahead. Have a good day whatever you are planning.


----------



## harbottle

4.9 for me… again. For tea last night I had a home made curry with chicken and lots of veg in it, and my BG didn’t even show a slight rise. Weird.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.3 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 on this very wet morning. 

It was beautiful yesterday, the sun shone nearly all day. We did just under 10 miles walking through Glen Tarbert along side the River Tarbert. It’s stunningly beautiful, even if the main road runs through it. Although it’s not busy, when the Corran ferry gets in you may get 5/6 cars going past in succession! There was a path, some of which runs near to the river so not all road walking. Didn’t see any other walkers although we came across two cyclists and one had had a puncture. We had a nice chat with them and they gave us some ideas of where to go, and not go.  We stopped for snacks, I had packed loads, I didn’t bolus for any of it, slice of fruit malt and some Pringles.  Our goal was to stop when we glimpsed Loch Sunart otherwise we might still be out! Unfortunately, it was a linear walk but you always see things differently and the sun shone all the way home so we didn’t mind. Home at 5.30, tri-fold doors opened and we just took in the view, again. You couldn’t tire of it. Three deer came down from the mountains behind us and joined the sheep in the field, that was nice to see. I started to feel a bit squiffy about 6pm. Checked BGs and I was 5.1 but although Libre didn’t show it I knew I was going down quite fast, headache and sickly. Tea was ready so started eating, again I didn’t bolus, it was just crackers, pate, cheese. I  kept trying to do my BG with my metre, four times it kept saying metre error, I suspected it had got warm whilst out. Eventually after I’d nearly finished my tea it read 5, Libre had gone to 5.7 at this point. I suspect BGs were dropping like a stone. Felt better after I’d eaten. At 10 o’clock after no bolus for my snack and tea ( hadn’t had lunch as had a big breakfast) I was 7.5. After reading for half an hour I was 6.1, had a ginger nut. Had an almost flat line all night. Exercise….the gift that keeps on giving!  
We’re staying home today as heavy rain is set for the day. That’s fine as my legs/ back/ hips/ pelvis/ left shoulder are a bit achy,  everything else is fine! 

Have a great day all.

More photos for you, I’m afraid. It’s ok, we’re going home on Friday.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
I've only just noticed that there is a selection at the bottom of the screen to turn on Dark Mode or High Contrast. Does anyone know how long that has been there?


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.8 for me today.
> I've only just noticed that there is a selection at the bottom of the screen to turn on Dark Mode or High Contrast. Does anyone know how long that has been there?


A couple of months.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/forum-themes-‘dark-mode’.98549/


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. Absence of Dawn Phenom, and I only had one glass of wine last night. I did go out just before dark and do some quick pruning of a couple of wall-trained climbers, (when I realised it’s green waste collection this week and there’s still room in the bin. Got to get our moneys worth, we pay for it round here) so maybe the extra exercise helped.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> A couple of months.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/forum-themes-‘dark-mode’.98549/


Doh!! Specsavers here I come.


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning and 3 JBs overnight to treat 2 supposed trips into the red despite a 2 unit Levemir reduction. I say "supposed".... the first time I woke up at 2.30am with Libre showing 2.6   I guzzled 2JBs whilst I immediately put the light on and tested with a finger prick... 4.0 Phew.... I don't think even my digestive system is quick enough to get glucose from my mouth to my finger tip in less than a minute, but good that my body woke me up earlier than the 2.6 Libre suggested. Woke up again at 5am to Libre showing 3.8 (didn't double check) just ate another JB and went back to sleep. Did another -2 Levemir reduction again this morning, so looks like my body is settling into the season change now after a lot of to-ing and fro-ing the past few weeks with basal needs going up and down.

Bit of a disappointing turnout for our club drive yesterday.... just 4 turnouts including ourselves but had a lovely drive and weather was perfect and for once "Slacker Jack" AKA Arthur, actually pulled his weight! Normally he hangs back and poor Zak, who is a willing worker, takes most of the load and Ian has to keep reminding Arthur that he isn't just there to keep Zak company and look pretty, but yesterday he put his shoulders into the collar and pulled from the start. Woohoo! All of 2 horse power!
 

@eggyg Wow Elaine! those photos are spectacular. Please keep them coming.  Sounds like you headed off another nasty one last night. Well done!


----------



## rayray119

8.9 I was a bit naughty and did a slight correction at 6 despite all ready doing on 2 hours before(thinking back over times the past few weeks it's probably time to listen to 4 hour rule again expect in cirten crinstames like if it's higher after correction without food then makes sense  but if its the same or a bit lower but still high leave it alone and wait to see if novoslowied does its job while at least without something telling me what's happening) it was the way the raise of the night went that made me do it.

I noticed something interesting last night I convinced I was supper high at bed because I felt however I was only 10.4 and I thought that's wired I'm high but not as high as feeling but 2 hours leter I was higher despite a correction (must learn to leave 5s alone in the evening as well as some other things it's hard when you don't know which ways it's going). So I guess it was body warning me that I was heading up but in same way it warms about dropping.


----------



## Lanny

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Now! Get ready for a double whammy explosive shocker!,  07:59 BS 13.9 checked it again with hands washed 08:01 BS 14.0 RIGHT after waking up, heart racing through the roof so, probably stress & will wait to see if it comes down before correcting? WHY? Because I had a totally bonkers dream that was a comedy movie to begin with that just turned into a blockbuster disaster movie “on a dime” as Americans would say ie. a very fast turnaround! From to in the blink of an eye!

Funny how how things work themselves out in my dreams: the stressful effort of the darks wash the other day after the social worker visit; I dream this psychotic number! 

My family of my two younger siblings & my eldest brother’s 2 nephews, we dubbed ourselves The Famous Five as kids, were helping me to tidy up the house & it was a case of little comedic disasters after another like a cross between the 80’s comedy starring Shelly Long in The Money Pit where a married couple try to build or was fix up a house & it was falling apart around them & A National Lampoon family comedy film doing it & I was laughing twice at some antics!  Then, for some dream reasoning I was doing laundry in the bathtub when I spilled a whole gigantic tub, nearly as tall & wider around than I am, of white oxi action powder that turned explosive in the water from the sheer volume of white powder rather like the periodic table is alkali metals group of reactions from 1st year science with each reaction going down the group getting more violent! It was foaming up at first then, it blew out the bathroom double glazing window, we ran out to have a look, we got caught out on the decking balcony thing that doesn’t exist in this house but, all our houses in our family village in HK New Territories are all 3 storeys with 2 floors with balconies because that’s the max you can have in planning permission, by the roof collapsing on us, some of us made it back into the kitchen & some didn’t & we that did ran out the front door with house exploding around us! I don’t know if anybody made it out? I woke up thinking “Whoah! That sure was a fast turmaround! From comedy to disaster!”

My heart rate is coming down now & I’m laughing a bit after the shock of that awakening & will test in about 30 minutes & see where my BS is at then, before correcting?


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 6.2 this a.m. Had a busy day yesterday i) emailing about Home Office cockup on little boy's visa (mis-spelled his name, back to that today);ii) making up 6 beds, finding spare hoover and veg racks; iii) cleaning and organising workshop (amazing what mislaid tools you find when you move the rubbish); iv) pressure washing entry rug, dog pen and car. Latest flare and virus hangover have definitely departed and, happily, Covid booster has provoked no adverse reaction although others report being felled by it.


----------



## RirisR

Id like to say Good Morning but it isnt 8.5 on testing I know the reason 2 tsp of honey
twice in the night to stop the cough from hay fever, ear still blocked been washing the nasal
cavity out with Sterimar but nothing happening phoned the surgery for a Dr's app to be told
31 in the queue thought well B......that so walked up there, surgery empty it seems you cannot
get an appointment unless you phone first and then arrange for a Dr. to call you back to see
if you really need a Dr, !! then he will make an appointment to see you, not a happy bunny as you might gather
the worlds gone mad so my advice is if you feel what you have could be life threatening dial 999 cause
here you wont get a Dr !!! rant over sorry guys had to vent on this one


----------



## Lanny

08:57 BS 12.7 Might leave it another little bit but, DP will start happening soon? So, if it’s still high I’ll correct it a bit remembering tresiba needs to go down a bit later today & the higher doses of the previous few day are still in my system! What is a girl to do?  I may not correct at all with all these equations to factor in on both sides?


----------



## zippyjojo

Lanny said:


> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Now! Get ready for a double whammy explosive shocker!,  07:59 BS 13.9 checked it again with hands washed 08:01 BS 14.0 RIGHT after waking up, heart racing through the roof so, probably stress & will wait to see if it comes down before correcting? WHY? Because I had a totally bonkers dream that was a comedy movie to begin with that just turned into a blockbuster disaster movie “on a dime” as Americans would say ie. a very fast turnaround! From to in the blink of an eye!
> 
> Funny how how things work themselves out in my dreams: the stressful effort of the darks wash the other day after the social worker visit; I dream this psychotic number!
> 
> My family of my two younger siblings & my eldest brother’s 2 nephews, we dubbed ourselves The Famous Five as kids, were helping me to tidy up the house & it was a case of little comedic disasters after another like a cross between the 80’s comedy starring Shelly Long in The Money Pit where a married couple try to build or was fix up a house & it was falling apart around them & A National Lampoon family comedy film doing it & I was laughing twice at some antics!  Then, for some dream reasoning I was doing laundry in the bathtub when I spilled a whole gigantic tub, nearly as tall & wider around than I am, of white oxi action powder that turned explosive in the water from the sheer volume of white powder rather like the periodic table is alkali metals group of reactions from 1st year science with each reaction going down the group getting more violent! It was foaming up at first then, it blew out the bathroom double glazing window, we ran out to have a look, we got caught out on the decking balcony thing that doesn’t exist in this house but, all our houses in our family village in HK New Territories are all 3 storeys with 2 floors with balconies because that’s the max you can have in planning permission, by the roof collapsing on us, some of us made it back into the kitchen & some didn’t & we that did ran out the front door with house exploding around us! I don’t know if anybody made it out? I woke up thinking “Whoah! That sure was a fast turmaround! From comedy to disaster!”
> 
> My heart rate is coming down now & I’m laughing a bit after the shock of that awakening & will test in about 30 minutes & see where my BS is at then, before correcting?


I often say that my dreams could be made into movies but that they wouldn't score very well on Rotten Tomatoes! I had curious ones last night featuring castles and then finishing off with a very large pig chasing my dogs in the garden and me desperately getting them indoors and slamming the door in it's face - weirdly, pigs are my favourite animals!


----------



## zippyjojo

Hope you're feeling better soon. Can you try calling 111 in that scenario or wouldn't that work during the working day - I've found them good at getting me an appointment away from my own surgery.  



RirisR said:


> Id like to say Good Morning but it isnt 8.5 on testing I know the reason 2 tsp of honey
> twice in the night to stop the cough from hay fever, ear still blocked been washing the nasal
> cavity out with Sterimar but nothing happening phoned the surgery for a Dr's app to be told
> 31 in the queue thought well B......that so walked up there, surgery empty it seems you cannot
> get an appointment unless you phone first and then arrange for a Dr. to call you back to see
> if you really need a Dr, !! then he will make an appointment to see you, not a happy bunny as you might gather
> the worlds gone mad so my advice is if you feel what you have could be life threatening dial 999 cause
> here you wont get a Dr !!! rant over sorry guys had to vent on this one


----------



## zippyjojo

6.0 - well my weekend has been a weekend of major carb avoidance.  We moved my son & girlfriend out of their flat on Saturday (I pulled the "I've recently had abdominal surgery" card and stayed downstairs guarding the van as they were on the top floor).  They took us out for an afternoon tea to say thank you (before the move) and it was carb city as you can imagine.  I explained that I was diabetic and fortunately there was one thing on the normal menu that I could have and it was a delicious salad, but not exactly filling and SO hard to resist all that the others were having, but I did.  Then yesterday we were at a golden wedding lunch and again I avoided pasta, rice and apple crumble for pudding. I had chicken, lamb & fish (and full second helping) and cheese for pudding with no crackers.  Here's a pic of the afternoon tea which I must say did look amazing and the second pic has my grumpy face pointing at my salad


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6 en punto for me.

Bits and bats to do for me today. Need to get some fat balls for the bird feeders. Seems to be a shortage at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was 6 en punto for me.
> 
> Bits and bats to do for me today. Need to get some fat balls for the bird feeders. Seems to be a shortage at the moment.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


8.7 for me on this damp morning. Have a good day followed by an equally good week. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Griffin.

morning 9.30 reading was 15,8
feeling a little better today again spent a  lovely  hour in the park yesterday with the pup my camera and nurse ratchet in tow. cant even begin to explain how lovely it felt to have the cool breeze on my skin and feeling the sunshine on my back was a  tonic for my soul honestly  think id gotten a dose of cabin fever its been nearly a month since I've been to the park things have grown flowers have bloomed it was a riot of colour and sound ..
came home exhausted dozed off  and woke at 11,30 had a snack went back to bed till 5,00 and I've spent he morning in the back yard reading and drinking tea it really is the little things in life that bring the greatest contentment for me  i have a few things on trip to the clinic for  x ray and check up on the face and a visit to the optician I'm 6 months over my check up and I'm starting to notice the old eye strain as I'm reading more at the moment started rereading the magician series by r.e Fiest its like the third of fourth time I've gone through the series.
have a awesome day what ever you get up to today 
keep smiling 
griff


----------



## Maca44

ColinUK said:


> What’s the bread recipe you’re using?


This one Colin but I add Pumpkin seeds, now I have a new bread maker it makes the perfect loaf everytime.


----------



## Maca44

Leadinglights said:


> Weight loss is a complete puzzle to me, when I was sitting doing nothing for 2 months due to my knee injury I stayed the same weight and now being more active, getting back to some walking, all be in not as far or as fast as before and gardening, digging etc my weight has gone up. Same food throughout, 70g carb per day.


Yes it's odd isn't it, I guess I just need to do more walking but at the end of the day I always look at what I now eat and know it is all good stuff so feel better for it and my BG is very stable. I try not to focus on weight too much I lost loads and it's not going up so i'm just enjoying the fresh foods and eating more organic stuff but cost is a factor.


----------



## Benny G

21 first thing in the morning. 
One large correction later (aided by a few tabs to halt the descent) and back in range, ready to go.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 7'1.

After its big comeback last month, my period came again when I would expect...except I didn't expect it at all. All this months it was missing made me lose the habits lol. I may have some fun finding out how it affects my blood sugars. Yesterday I was running a bit low all day, it was also a hot day so might be that, I was surprised to find a 4'8 before dinner when I had been sitting on my bum since lunchtime. Used it as an excuse to have a couple chocolate biscuits for dessert 

I was not very energetic so I started a new book and spend almost 4 hours absorbed into it. That was common for me as a kid and early teens, and I had a nice familiar feeling. Today I plan some more activity, walking and getting some groceries (including period supplies) so I dropped my Levemir 1 unit. Let's see how the day goes. 

@Griffin. Lovely pictures!

Have a good start of the week


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> 21 first thing in the morning.
> One large correction later (aided by a few tabs to halt the descent) and back in range, ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 20909


Whoa! That is some plummet! Did you feel rough? 
How do you get your insulin to be so effective. Takes me hours to get my levels down once I go above 10 let alone 20! I have come to the conclusion Fiasp is a total wimp and wont fight a big BG unless I give it some pals to back it up ie stack insulin doses and then it is a fine line as to how many pals it needs..... Looks like you managed it brilliantly!


----------



## RirisR

zippyjojo said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon. Can you try calling 111 in that scenario or wouldn't that work during the working day - I've found them good at getting me an appointment away from my own surgery.


Thanks JoJo think I will try your suggestion of 111 if things dont improve xx


----------



## Lanny

zippyjojo said:


> 6.0 - well my weekend has been a weekend of major carb avoidance.  We moved my son & girlfriend out of their flat on Saturday (I pulled the "I've recently had abdominal surgery" card and stayed downstairs guarding the van as they were on the top floor).  They took us out for an afternoon tea to say thank you (before the move) and it was carb city as you can imagine.  I explained that I was diabetic and fortunately there was one thing on the normal menu that I could have and it was a delicious salad, but not exactly filling and SO hard to resist all that the others were having, but I did.  Then yesterday we were at a golden wedding lunch and again I avoided pasta, rice and apple crumble for pudding. I had chicken, lamb & fish (and full second helping) and cheese for pudding with no crackers.  Here's a pic of the afternoon tea which I must say did look amazing and the second pic has my grumpy face pointing at my salad


Wow! What a spread for Afternoon Tea! Drool!  A a Very Well Done! Clapping Hands emoji! For resisting THAT! How did you do it? I would have caved! I LOVE Afternoon Tea & had it in some pretty swanky places around the world on holiday!


----------



## Benny G

rebrascora said:


> Whoa! That is some plummet! Did you feel rough?
> How do you get your insulin to be so effective. Takes me hours to get my levels down once I go above 10 let alone 20! I have come to the conclusion Fiasp is a total wimp and wont fight a big BG unless I give it some pals to back it up ie stack insulin doses and then it is a fine line as to how many pals it needs..... Looks like you managed it brilliantly!


I felt fine but I rarely notice high levels, or changing levels.
For corrections anything above 15 is a bit of a guess, so I injected a bit more than I thought I would need (to try to bring it down quicker - with the intention to catch the drop) then went out for a walk with the cats. Kept an eye on the curve, it slowed and gently edged towards the deck, I took 2 glucose tabs followed by a snack. Sat at the piano for an hour to make sure.
To be honest, it's one of my better catches. Libre allows you to surf, but I also checked with the finger tests, first for the high then the low.


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> I felt fine but I rarely notice high levels, or changing levels.
> For corrections anything above 15 is a bit of a guess, so I injected a bit more than I thought I would need (to try to bring it down quicker - with the intention to catch the drop) then went out for a walk with the cats. Kept an eye on the curve, it slowed and gently edged towards the deck, I took 2 glucose tabs followed by a snack. Sat at the piano for an hour to make sure.
> To be honest, it's one of my better catches. Libre allows you to surf, but I also checked with the finger tests, first for the high then the low.


Very impressed at how well you managed it and piloting it down to a steady landing with the glucose tabs. 

I love that you walk your cats. Tiger will walk with me late at night/early hours when there is no traffic around but LouLou isn't interested.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 17.5

Had a danger nap last night and was up for most of the night. Had a few hours of proper sleep this morning and hopefully can keep on going until bedtime tonight 
Just cant quite make it through the day without a nap still. Defo much better than it has been though 

beautiful pics @Griffin. and @eggyg 
@zippyjojo wasnt sure if to laugh or cry at your sad face one. how about a hug instead and a well done for resisting


----------



## freesia

Stunning pictures @eggyg and @Griffin. 
@rebrascora give Arthur a pat from me and say well done.
@zippyjojo the afternoon tea looks amazing. Well done for resisting, it must have been hard.

Well, i've got 5 days left on this sensor. The last few days i've been getting random breaks in the data, odd times through the day and night. Today, i felt ok but when i scanned before driving home, this afternoon it said i'd been over 15!!! I don't think so, i'd have been crying and emotional at that! At home the scan said 11.4 but finger prick was 7.8. I hope it doesn't give up now!


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> The last few days i've been getting random breaks in the data, odd times through the day and night. Today, i felt ok but when i scanned before driving home, this afternoon it said i'd been over 15!!! I don't think so, i'd have been crying and emotional at that! At home the scan said 11.4 but finger prick was 7.8. I hope it doesn't give up now!


Hhmmmm.....settled again. Sensor 6.8, finger prick 6.0.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

I’m super happy today - I have some exciting news!

I’ve just been informed that the referral that my gp wrote to the other hospital has finally been approved today!!

Might not sound like a big deal but for me this is HUGE. A fresh start somewhere new and can get more of the support that I need after struggling for months.

I’m super excited for this. The lady said to me it might be a little while to wait but I’m on the list for an appointment. Honestly, I don’t care how long I have to wait. I’m just grateful they listened to me, are giving me a chance and that finally that ball is rolling, no matter how slowly, it is still rolling!


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m super happy today - I have some exciting news!
> 
> I’ve just been informed that the referral that my gp wrote to the other hospital has finally been approved today!!
> 
> Might not sound like a big deal but for me this is HUGE. A fresh start somewhere new and can get more of the support that I need after struggling for months.
> 
> I’m super excited for this. The lady said to me it might be a little while to wait but I’m on the list for an appointment. Honestly, I don’t care how long I have to wait. I’m just grateful they listened to me, are giving me a chance and that finally that ball is rolling, no matter how slowly, it is still rolling!


That's great news @sg295


----------



## sg295

freesia said:


> That's great news @sg295


Thank you, yes it is!

Honestly feel like crying I’m so happy


----------



## rebrascora

sg295 said:


> Thank you, yes it is!
> 
> Honestly feel like crying I’m so happy


I'm also delighted for you but makes me wonder how bad the support you were getting at the other hospital was when you are crying with joy at just the acceptance by another clinic!! I also hope you aren't disappointed by the new clinic when you get your appointment. Fingers crossed emoji. That said, I think some of your concerns will fade with time and experience as they do for all of us, so it may be that by the time you get an appointment at the new clinic, your need for support will not be so pressing. Getting on an in person DAFNE would be really helpful in the meantime. I believe they are now being run in in person in my area.


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> I'm also delighted for you but makes me wonder how bad the support you were getting at the other hospital was when you are crying with joy at just the acceptance by another clinic!! I also hope you aren't disappointed by the new clinic when you get your appointment. Fingers crossed emoji. That said, I think some of your concerns will fade with time and experience as they do for all of us, so it may be that by the time you get an appointment at the new clinic, your need for support will not be so pressing. Getting on an in person DAFNE would be really helpful in the meantime. I believe they are now being run in in person in my area.


Hi Barbara,

Thanks for your message. 

Hopefully I won’t be, obviously I won’t know until I get there but my gut tells me this was the right decision and I’ll be happy there (and normally my intuition is pretty good). I’ve also heard lots and lots of good things about the care from this place so hopefully it will live up to my expectations.

I hope some of these concerns will improve the more experienced I become but a DAFNE course certainly does sound like a good bet to help me become more confident as well.

Thanks again


----------



## Pumper_Sue

sg295 said:


> I hope some of these concerns will improve the more experienced I become but a DAFNE course certainly does sound like a good bet to help me become more confident as well.


https://www.bertieonline.org.uk/Login.asp this will get things moving a bit quicker for you


----------



## Bloden

Pumper_Sue said:


> https://www.bertieonline.org.uk/Login.asp this will get things moving a bit quicker for you


Don’t forget to print off your certificate on completion - my dietitian hinted that she might want to see proof!


----------



## Gwynn

Just had a dental appointment late this afternoon. I was surprisingly stressed by it.

Anyway, I thought that stress was supposed to raise blood glucose levels, but when I tested on getting home it had dropped to 4.5 and my blood pressure had dropped to its lowest reading yet 100/60. And I was rather dizzy walking home.

Is that to be expected

Still, all sorted now and I cooked a great tea after a few minutes to test and recover at home


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Just had a dental appointment late this afternoon. I was surprisingly stressed by it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought that stress was supposed to raise blood glucose levels, but when I tested on getting home it had dropped to 4.5 and my blood pressure had dropped to its lowest reading yet 100/60. And I was rather dizzy walking home.
> 
> Is that to be expected
> 
> Still, all sorted now and I cooked a great tea after a few minutes to test and recover at home


If it's anything like my dentist being with your head tipped low down makes me feel dizzy and I always have to get up slowly.
Hope you are Ok now


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks for that. It helps. Never felt like that after a dental appointment before.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today


Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.4


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, though I was 5.5 an hour ago. Normal Dawn service resumed.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 on the nose for me today. Not that I took my blood from there obviously!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.8 today on finger prick.

Not convinced my sensor is working properly - apparently I was having a hypo all night! But seeing as I slept like a baby and have woken up with a typical level (usually I’m somewhere between high 5s and low 6s in the morning when I do finger pricks) for me makes me think this isn’t true.

Not much planned today other than an online meeting and training session.

Have a good day


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.8 here.

Well, I’m still waiting on my lovely DSN. Hubby reckons I should just send her a *nudge* email. They’re really busy atm, but I’m chomping at the bit as far as getting a pump is concerned. 

More pics, plz @eggyg!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

7.6 this morning


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on this not actually pouring down but still raining day.

I never left the cottage at all yesterday. It was torrential all day, until a glimmer of sun poked through the clouds at 7pm and rain miraculously stopped,  Mr Eggy grabbed his camera and went down tho the loch. 10 minutes later the rain was beating down on the four skylights in the living room. 10 minutes later a drowned rat walked in the door! He said he got some good photos though! What you do for your art! 

Just spitting at the moment and we’re promised light, but sunny showers and light winds. So fingers crossed we’ll get out sometime.

Have a great day. 

I only took two photos yesterday, through the patio doors. But I’m offering up Mr Eggy’s contribution today as well. Guess who’s who’s?


----------



## rayray119

11.7 but this is how the night went. I did try taking my livermirr a at 8 in instead of 9 in the evening yesterday it did still raise . I wonder if I left that 12 alone would have come back now.   Not sure what do about my livermir tonight weather to try taking the 5(twhich is dose I've been doing recently) at 8 instead to see if that does anything or do the 5.5(I'm going out for the evening but it's not active it's just to a house) I did last night at nine. The nurse did say yesterday am I'm sure I wasn't dropping in the night at that's why I'm waking up high but I didn't think I was.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

Some nice numbers reported this morning

I was very excited to see a lesser spotted 5.2 on the Libre, much less excited to see 8.2  bg immediately after. Not sure numbers have settled since Covid, but I think I have seen others report similar on the forum. Insulin needs seem, quite upside down atm…ah well, extra work for the little grey cells.

Grey start here, not sure I’d go as far as to describe it as rain though. Meeting a friend for a quick catch up at little garden place this morning…must not buy plants, must not buy plant, must not buy plants…. Then lots to do in garden and chair to work on. I’ve only got the seat cushion to do, so nearly done, but garden keeps calling to me 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7 this morning.

Up late as I was very tired after yesterday.

Nothing planned for today might wander out to M&S to buy some raspberries. Might even try to make an ordinary victoria sponge cake (M&S one seems a bit dense). Just an experiment of course !!! 

My walking friend is playing keyboard at a funeral today so no walking buddy today. I have only ever played once at a funeral and found the experience a bit daunting. Not my thing I think.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.1 this a.m. Feeling pretty good. Overwhelmed by local chums offering to chip in to buy a car for my refugees. Not quite at target yet but within sight. Off to a mansion this afternoon to check out charitably donated clothes etc. Owner, a retired teacher, not simply content with donating free space and time, is offering group lessons for a group of local Ukrainian families - spot on. On the downside had a rear light fail on car. Garage reports a blasted mouse has taken up residence and eaten the wires....NB stop carrying horse feed in car - use trailer...


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 11.7 but this is how the night went. I did try taking my livermirr a at 8 in instead of 9 in the evening yesterday it did still raise . I wonder if I left that 12 alone would have come back now.   Not sure what do about my livermir tonight weather to try taking the 5(twhich is dose I've been doing recently) at 8 instead to see if that does anything or do the 5.5(I'm going out for the evening but it's not active it's just to a house) I did last night at nine. The nurse did say yesterday am I'm sure I wasn't dropping in the night at that's why I'm waking up high but I didn't think I was.


She also say about the libre again because of the data but I explained I didn't really have the data while I was on them anyway because of the amount of issues I had( I gave them about 4 to 5 months of chance) and it will take a while for the new nice guidelines to reach local guidence (the anoying thing is I would qualify now if I was a child.


----------



## Pattidevans

Gwynn said:


> Just had a dental appointment late this afternoon. I was surprisingly stressed by it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought that stress was supposed to raise blood glucose levels, but when I tested on getting home it had dropped to 4.5 and my blood pressure had dropped to its lowest reading yet 100/60. And I was rather dizzy walking home.
> 
> Is that to be expected
> 
> Still, all sorted now and I cooked a great tea after a few minutes to test and recover at home


Did you by any chance have anaesthetic?  There's a component in that which can make you hypo.  I once had the worst hypo ever right as I came out of the dental surgery after a filling.


----------



## harbottle

4.8 on the Libre this morning... my BG does go quite low during the night and stays there until breakfast.


----------



## rebrascora

7.9 for me earlier which was down to cutting my Levemir by another 2 units (ie. no evening Levemir at all last night) and I ate a quarter pounder burger (just the meat) before bed as my levels were in the 4s (and had been most of the day except when they dropped into the red) and I wanted to give it some stability overnight without carbs or insulin.
As you probably know by now, I don't like to start the day on a high number, so shot myself a couple of units of Fiasp with my morning Levemir and went back to sleep whilst it did it's work and woke up on a much better 5.9 but DP/FoTF must have taken some of the umph out of those 2 units because it is now rising slightly. 

Need to get out for a walk today to straighten out my back a bit and clear my lungs out and then I have a huge pile of logs to chop and stack somewhere and brash to "munch" with the shredder. Last night Ian and I spent a couple of hours trying to demolish an alder tree that came down in the orchard during the storms but fell mostly in the stream which is more a swamp than an attractive stone bottomed affair. Heavy work under foot just getting to it and then the pair of us trying to drag the limbs up and out of the wet onto the lawn with a rope once Ian had cut them off and then barrow them round to the house for chopping. It isn't even good wood to burn as it absorbs water as soon as it is exposed to air instead of drying. It's one redeeming feature is that it goes a really pretty bright orange colour as soon as it is cut and absorbs the moisture. As a result the chomped brash makes an attractive mulch. It needed to be dealt with though and we still have a good half of it to work on. I am hoping Ian will cut me some stepping stone slabs from the trunk that I can use in the garden and perhaps the apiary along with the mulch. So that is my day mapped out plus the usual chores of course.

@Lisa66 I think we should let you have the House Special this morning...., so "Congratulations!!" .... We all know Libre never lies  .... and who is to say you didn't have a strong DP afterwards to get that finger prick reading!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Finally got the final (i hope) mixes of our latest album. Rehearsal tonight so no doubt there will be plenty of my part is too loud, too quiet, too bassy etc

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

Just thinking it is 7 months since my accident when I ruptured my patellar tendon and I am still struggling to get back to normal activities. I would have never believed how long it would take. I am able to do more but not without getting stiffness, pain and soreness in the knee. It is a very neat scar though. I feel as if I am walking like a penguin, not a flattering look.
I got a copy of the medical records from the surgery and treatment and was astonished by the sheer amount of handwritten notes which are almost totally illegible, I thought no wonder mistakes are make. They always do say doctors have the most appalling handwriting.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 11.7 but this is how the night went. I did try taking my livermirr a at 8 in instead of 9 in the evening yesterday it did still raise . I wonder if I left that 12 alone would have come back now.   Not sure what do about my livermir tonight weather to try taking the 5(twhich is dose I've been doing recently) at 8 instead to see if that does anything or do the 5.5(I'm going out for the evening but it's not active it's just to a house) I did last night at nine. The nurse did say yesterday am I'm sure I wasn't dropping in the night at that's why I'm waking up high but I didn't think I was.


Unfortunately due to this having covid it had be a face to face apoitment but due to the nurse having covid it had be over the phone so I couldn't really get things done. Due to reasons (I'm going home on Thursday and was suppose as was supposed to be going to suden I'm not going to have that face meeting for another month)


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans good thought, but no, no anasthetic. Amazingly, no pain either !!!


----------



## gll

Morning Everyone 16.8
Another increase this morning by 2 units (at 14u now).  Still seeing the odd spikey number or off day but overall lowering 
Was so tempted to bung in +4u (no danger or it being too much) but brains saying keep it slow for the sake of my eyes.

Still no DNS phonecall and haven't chased up yet. Might just waiting until I am closer to target as I double there will be much she will do at the mo and there are no glaring issues. Things are moving in the right direction.

No plans today. After what feels like a rush of appointments for a month there, all quiet again 

Hope you all have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'6 today. 

Reducing my basal was the right move yesterday, and I'm doing the same dose today. I'm just slightly annoyed because my pen had exactly 10 units left (my usual dose) and one has gone to waste, but didn't want to risk it considering I work split shift today and don't feel like eating more to compensate. Hope it works well again. 

Have a lovely day guys


----------



## Lanny

10:48 BS 9.6 & I had to look it up twice as I’d forgotten the time & then the number by the time I’d read through the 
posts first!  Anything’s better than yesterday’s 14.0 but, yesterday I lowered tresiba to 84 & was still conservative with NR doses so, maybe a tad too conservative with the last dose?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- The great big long & hard slog to get GF Tonberry in FFVIII was yesterday & I deployed 3x times faster & max stats/limit breaks with immunity & the whole thing took 20 minutes!!!  WOW! From 20 hours to 20 minutes! It’s cheating, of course, but, I’m not a spritely spring chicken of 17 anymore when I first played this on Playstation One!


----------



## Bexlee

5.9 for me today. 

Hi everyone. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## RirisR

Good Morning a better day for me 6.2 on rising
have to go private to get my ears seen too the
surgery doesn't do them anymore


----------



## Ian68

A 7 this morning


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Did you by any chance have anaesthetic?  There's a component in that which can make you hypo.  I once had the worst hypo ever right as I came out of the dental surgery after a filling.


My first ever severe hypo was in a dental chair, I’d had anaesthetic for a root canal and it was a trainee so quite a long procedure. Had to let them know I was going to faint and her manager had to come and quickly finish it so I could have some sugar before I passed out.


----------



## Bloden

Leadinglights said:


> They always do say doctors have the most appalling handwriting.


My dad’s writing was TERRIBLE (doctor) but my mum’s is very neat (nurse).


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all...

8.7 this morning, which was a darn sight better than it has been over the weekend.  FWIW J and I went away for the weekend on Friday to celebrate the 40th Wedding Anniversary of some friends.  We drove up Friday ( 5 hour drive) and stayed with them, going out for a Thai meal on the Friday night.  On Saturday they were holding a party in the garden, starting at 2pm.  I was up early helping the hostess with the buffet.  At 1pm the antics started.... omnipod alarm went off advising me that the pump would finish in 2 hours.  I went off to change the pod and get into my party outfit... and so I picked up my Frio bag and put my hand in.... but to my absolute HORROR there was no insulin in there.... You could hear my scream of distress all over their (rather large) bungalow - and probably next door and across the street too!

Our host said he'd take me to the chemist attached to their Dr's surgery as it was the largest in their area.... so I grabbed my handbag - and stupidly my empty Frio too.  Yes, despite the surgery being closed the chemist was open, but the pharmacist was a regular "Jobsworth" and I have rarely had such a frustrating half an hour in my life.  Life and the conversation spiralled into a sort of never never world.  She said I could either ring 111 and get a prescription, or pay for the insulin.  I know how difficult it would be to get through to 111... so I said I'd pay.  She then said she didn't have the prescribed insulin anyway (Apidra - I know it's not as common as other types). At this point she didn't seem to know the difference... So I said I'd have Novorapid... she couldn't give me that because she'd need a prescription from a doctor.  OK.. so presuming I could ring 111 after all could she give me it?  She watched as I tried to ring 111 who merely told me they were too busy to answer any more calls and to use their website then disconnected me.  Arghhhh.... it then transpired she only had disposable pens, she really didn't seem to know of the difference between vials and cartridges... so why had I wasted 20 minutes on 111?  I asked if she could direct me to another perhaps larger chemist... NO.... she had no time for that and anyway wasn't local.  My poor companion was so frustrated by this time I had to calm him down despite my own near apoplexy.  It's hard to describe the fear I was experiencing at this point... as my Omnipod was past the expiry time - though I did know I had 7 hours leeway until it actually stopped.

We decided to go to the hospital in Basingstoke.  By the time we arrived there my companion should have been at his own party greeting his guests.  Fortunately we encountered a sympathetic triage nurse who found out from the hospital pharmacy that they had 1 (yes just one) vial of Novorapid in stock and she said she'd find a Dr to prescribe it for me... so we waited what seemed forever, but was probably about 45 mins... and eventually arrived back at the party at 3.30pm - just 1.5 hours after guests arrived, my host unshaven and wearing his holey tartan slippers!  We were greeted by laughter neither of us understood.  Apparently the hostess, when asked where her hubby was had told one lot of guests that "Oh he's gone off with Patti". Julian said the faces of all around were an absolute picture!  We both scrambled into our party clothes and I got my pod changed as quick as I could.  

Apparently I had left my (bright pink) Frio bag on the kitchen work surface by the fridge, ready to put Apidra vial and spare cartridges of Apidra and Levemir into it right before we left.  Hubby had picked it up and put it in the car, informing me he'd done so... and in the scramble to get off on our journey in time I hadn't even thought that there was no insulin in it.  Horrible experience... had it's funny side though.


----------



## Pattidevans

Part 2.  I'd always assumed that it would be, if not easy, at least reasonably possible to obtain insulin in the UK if stuck.  It's not, especially out of hours.  Hospital is your only hope out of hours.

Novorapid is not rapid..... Apidra is much quicker...  I only obtained 14% time in range over Saturday/Sunday and Monday... mind you the buffet was a lot of carbs... and we got to eat leftovers at lunchtime on Sunday.

I found my copy of "Think like a pancreas".  I had lent it to our host when he (T2) went onto insulin in an effort to get him to ask  for MDI rather than Humulin I twice a day.  He hadn't read it.  His wife returned it to me.


----------



## rayray119

Pattidevans said:


> Part 2.  I'd always assumed that it would be, if not easy, at least reasonably possible to obtain insulin in the UK if stuck.  It's not, especially out of hours.  Hospital is your only hope out of hours.
> 
> Novorapid is not rapid..... Apidra is much quicker...  I only obtained 14% time in range over Saturday/Sunday and Monday... mind you the buffet was a lot of carbs... and we got to eat leftovers at lunchtime on Sunday.
> 
> I found my copy of "Think like a pancreas".  I had lent it to our host when he (T2) went onto insulin in an effort to get him to ask  for MDI rather than Humulin I twice a day.  He hadn't read it.  His wife returned it to me.


Novoslowied is what I decided to call it.


----------



## Lisa66

Oh my goodness @Pattidevans what a worrying few hours. Good to hear the hospital came up trumps and good tip to try hospital should anyone else find themselves in a similar situation.

I hate being rushed when we are going anywhere…but have managed to go out on the odd occasion with no needles or not enough insulin in my pen…easier to sort that your situation.



rebrascora said:


> @Lisa66 I think we should let you have the House Special this morning...., so "Congratulations!!" .... We all know Libre never lies  .... and who is to say you didn't have a strong DP afterwards to get that finger prick reading!


Well if you insist …thank you.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 8.7 this morning, which was a darn sight better than it has been over the weekend.  FWIW J and I went away for the weekend on Friday to celebrate the 40th Wedding Anniversary of some friends.  We drove up Friday ( 5 hour drive) and stayed with them, going out for a Thai meal on the Friday night.  On Saturday they were holding a party in the garden, starting at 2pm.  I was up early helping the hostess with the buffet.  At 1pm the antics started.... omnipod alarm went off advising me that the pump would finish in 2 hours.  I went off to change the pod and get into my party outfit... and so I picked up my Frio bag and put my hand in.... but to my absolute HORROR there was no insulin in there.... You could hear my scream of distress all over their (rather large) bungalow - and probably next door and across the street too!
> 
> Our host said he'd take me to the chemist attached to their Dr's surgery as it was the largest in their area.... so I grabbed my handbag - and stupidly my empty Frio too.  Yes, despite the surgery being closed the chemist was open, but the pharmacist was a regular "Jobsworth" and I have rarely had such a frustrating half an hour in my life.  Life and the conversation spiralled into a sort of never never world.  She said I could either ring 111 and get a prescription, or pay for the insulin.  I know how difficult it would be to get through to 111... so I said I'd pay.  She then said she didn't have the prescribed insulin anyway (Apidra - I know it's not as common as other types). At this point she didn't seem to know the difference... So I said I'd have Novorapid... she couldn't give me that because she'd need a prescription from a doctor.  OK.. so presuming I could ring 111 after all could she give me it?  She watched as I tried to ring 111 who merely told me they were too busy to answer any more calls and to use their website then disconnected me.  Arghhhh.... it then transpired she only had disposable pens, she really didn't seem to know of the difference between vials and cartridges... so why had I wasted 20 minutes on 111?  I asked if she could direct me to another perhaps larger chemist... NO.... she had no time for that and anyway wasn't local.  My poor companion was so frustrated by this time I had to calm him down despite my own near apoplexy.  It's hard to describe the fear I was experiencing at this point... as my Omnipod was past the expiry time - though I did know I had 7 hours leeway until it actually stopped.
> 
> We decided to go to the hospital in Basingstoke.  By the time we arrived there my companion should have been at his own party greeting his guests.  Fortunately we encountered a sympathetic triage nurse who found out from the hospital pharmacy that they had 1 (yes just one) vial of Novorapid in stock and she said she'd find a Dr to prescribe it for me... so we waited what seemed forever, but was probably about 45 mins... and eventually arrived back at the party at 3.30pm - just 1.5 hours after guests arrived, my host unshaven and wearing his holey tartan slippers!  We were greeted by laughter neither of us understood.  Apparently the hostess, when asked where her hubby was had told one lot of guests that "Oh he's gone off with Patti". Julian said the faces of all around were an absolute picture!  We both scrambled into our party clothes and I got my pod changed as quick as I could.
> 
> Apparently I had left my (bright pink) Frio bag on the kitchen work surface by the fridge, ready to put Apidra vial and spare cartridges of Apidra and Levemir into it right before we left.  Hubby had picked it up and put it in the car, informing me he'd done so... and in the scramble to get off on our journey in time I hadn't even thought that there was no insulin in it.  Horrible experience... had it's funny side though.


@Pattidevans what a frightening and worrying experience! Like you, i've always assumed it would be easy to get insulin from a pharmacy in an emergency. I'm so glad it all turned out ok in the end.


----------



## Pattidevans

Let me say this, J is somewhat chastened!


----------



## Pattidevans

@Lisa66 yes I vote you a HS too


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 7.1 today 

A busy morning planned.
starting with a 30 minute dental appointment for some fillings (I’m thinking it’s three)
then just 45 min later after a half hour drive my first appointment at work, 
Hope I don’t arrive to see my potential new customer with a mouth that’s still numb from the anaesthetic … lol  thinking of DelBoy in OFAH

Have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 6.0 this morning. Fraught afternoon yesterda y. Was emailing MP re blasted Home office when pc crashed and I was faced with blue screen of death. Am a complete clutz with a tablet. Managed it to get email saying now arriving Friday not sunday. Eek! May need turbocharger fitting.


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans what a dreadful experience and must harder and more frustrating than it shoild have been. Glad it turned out ok in the end.

BG this morning 4.4 these morning readings are quite low but ok

Yesterday had a bit of a downturn as my wife was upset that someone had stolen her cleaning gloves. I suspect that they had just got thrown out but my wife was insistent. Apparently she had hidden them to keep them safe!!!! Cue obvious answer....

These rest of the day did not go too well but not as bad as it could have been.

My dentist appointment went really well. Not too keen on going to the dentist.

Struggling to think of something for tea tonight....

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me today. Is it only Wednesday? This week is dragging despite not stopping at all. Work so busy, dashing around.
Have a good day everyone. Its wet here atm and expected most of the day i think.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. I’m pleased to report it isn’t raining! Yeah!!! Oh, and BGs are 6.1.

Another very, very wet day in the highlands yesterday. Don’t get me wrong we got bursts of sunshine on occasion and it was wonderful. We ventured out at 1.25pm during one of these bursts of sunshine. Just a walk down to the loch shores.  It was very pleasant, quite warm in the blazing sunshine. Got through the gate to head to the beach, it started spitting, it was now 1.30pm. At 1.35 we were drenched right through, and I mean RIGHT through. The rain was horizontal and the wind got up quite alarmingly, nearly took us off our feet! We trudged/ squelched back to the cottage. We hadn’t even been out half an hour. Stripped off and got changed. Our boots were absolutely sodden, never had that before but the rain just ran off us, down our legs and straight into our boots. Luckily, I’ve just checked and they appear to have dried out ok thank goodness as we’re off on a road trip today. Rain still forecast but less chance. We’ll have webbed feet by the time we get back!

Just caught up with all yesterday’s posts. @Pattidevans what a palaver and a such a worry for you, and like others, I thought it wouldn’t be a problem getting insulin in an emergency but it seems I was wrong. I always pack my prescription just incase but hope I never have the need to use it. Glad you got it sorted and I just wish your friend had read “ Think like a Pancreas” and was on MDI and you could have “ borrowed” some off him. Lesson learnt, always re check everything that our Muggle other half’s do!

Have a wonderful Wednesday.

I did get some photos yesterday.
1. Just as we got to the loch shore, glorious it was.
2. Dark clouds looming!
3. Mr Eggy looks like he’s been for a swim. 
4. Our wee bothy as we walked back, the sun was back out!


----------



## Lily123

Bit late this morning - 4.2


----------



## KGL

Good morning from Sunny Spain - I got my two month blood test result a couple of days ago.  Delighted to see it go down from 53 to 44.   A little way to go yet to get it into the normal range but all done through diet and weight loss so very happy about that.  

Beautiful day here again, hope it’s sunny wherever you all are.  

PS - 7.0 this morning but back on the straight and narrow today before holiday indulgences get out of hand.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, despite a poor nights sleep. Our adult kids met up here yesterday to go down to London to see Muse. Coming back, the trains were all stuck at Marylebone because of an 'incident on the line' between there and Oxford Parkway. You know what it’s like, as a parent, your kids might get up to all sorts of things all round the world that you don’t know about, but if they’re expected back at your house, you can’t sleep til they’re safely home. 3am, they finally made it back!


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin  I’m like that when I stay over at the folks place and they’ve gone out. 
I can’t sleep until they’re back home and they’re 80 and 82


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 for me today. Quite happy with that. 
Time for a quick self-pamper face mask before shower, walk through Regent’s Park for a bit before home and work. 
Should be heading to the opticians later to pick up my new specs but I’m thinking they’ll call to tell me that they’re not ready. 

Also, and yes it’s the definition of a first world problem, but the royal opera house has changed their website and it’s now awful to navigate and I’m trying to book tickets for the summer season!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.3 here, oooo so close. 

Send some of that sunshine this way @KGL - congrats on your shiny new A1c!


----------



## rayray119

8.1( but I pumemitty last night and then ended up really high after wards so it dose seem like 5 units livermir(I connected this) is not enough but 5.5 is far too much you wouldn't think like half an unit  I'd far too much for a middle of the night I can't seem to get on with it at the moment I might need to try and identify exactly when things are happening tonight.  I know some people will say just do 5.5 and have s stank but I don't think that's the an option for me as it seems to be fair too much perherps  epasilly not without something to alerm me with what's happening.


----------



## Lucyr

6.9 this morning  am seeing some benefits of the changes I’ve made this week. Have also had the worse headaches in ages today so back to eating a bit more carbs in the day and drinking a bit more, something has to work to sort them out!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Sorry I've been AWOL yet again, been through another rough patch but this time nothing to do with my OCD, that I can cope better with than this! 

Anyway 7.7 finger and 7.3 sensor, only applied it at 4:30pm yesterday and trialing it on my thigh this time, I must have hit something on application as it was quite tender last night (that was fun trying to get comfy in bed, I like to lie on a thigh or full front and 1 tender thigh with the sensor and the other tender as did my contraceptive injection an hour and a half before going to bed) it would have been done earlier but Bruce forgot to bring it on Monday  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Oh meant to add, my Superdrug order should have been here Monday, they emailed I think Sunday night saying it was taking longer and it should be with me no later than Tuesday, yeah you guessed right it didn't arrive yesterday and the tracking says it's at the delivery depot so first it has to go to the local courier so can't see it being delivered today either  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

sorry I have been AWOL, not been feeling at all well for a few days, not sure if it was a bug or depression, as I ached all over, was very fatigued, having bad headaches, upset stomach and just wanted to sleep.  Not been eating very well but despite all that my readings have been their best for ages, ranging from 5.3 to todays high of 6.1, still off work today, but going to log back on tomorrow.

@SueEK - sorry to read about your op being cancelled again.
@Pattidevans - glad you got sorted over the weekend, but what a nightmare

@eggyg - photos look lovely.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.4 this morning.

Gone back to finger pricks for a few days - the readings of the sensor were getting more and more ridiculous!

I’ve received a letter from my gp saying about the referral and that I should be contacted from the hospital by the 13th May! 
Ok I may not get an actual appointment for a while but it’ll be nice to hear what’s going on.

Have a good day


----------



## Lanny

10:19 BS 6.2  Much better after being a bit less hesitant about NR doses which went up yesterday as tresiba went down.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me. 

Got to ring the surgery for an appointment, tried yesterday but they were only taking urgent requests. I could be a while.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 7'1.

So much drama at work right now. Last night a chef left in the middle of service to not come back. He is the one who was rude to everyone so, not going to say I'm going to miss him, but we were screwed at the moment. Then there's been heated conversations in Polish between a colleague and supervisors. Today they mentioned my name twice, pointing at me which is even worse, and I was like "Elena what??". I'm used to them talking other language, I've been in their situation,  but if they are clearly talking about someone who can't understand, it's plain rude in my opinion. I just left the break room early because I didn't want to be there.


----------



## Ian68

Had a big plate full of Edamame Spaghetti, meatballs & sauce last night.
results were pleasing 6.3 at first mouthful 7.3 +2 hours and gentle glide down to 6.4 this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

I was with Sophie on the 5.4 step this morning which means my 2 units of Levemir (ie +2) last night was a good call and I had a "Unicorn Day" yesterday which always makes me feel good. Didn't get out for a walk but I did get logs chopped although more still to do and need to clear a place to store them. It isn't the easiest wood to chop as the grain twists a lot so they are all weird chunky shapes and won't be easy to stack them! Currently piled in a big heap outside my front door!


----------



## Lanny

Yippee! After over two years I finally get to have sushi with this week’s tesco shop!  Even before covid my local online tesco had stopped doing sushi & they started doing it again this year but, made by Oishii Sushi which is a local company made in NI so, not sure if it’s available nationwide? Lost count of how many times I’ve ordered it every week for there not to be any left & FINALLY got some today of smoked salmon & prawn big tray & smoked salmon & tuna small tray! Just had them for a late breakfast just now by which time DP had set in with BS 8.0 & I had a guessed 50NR: sushi always needed extra bolus; it could go either way so, JB’s or a correction later?

The tesco sushi rice was always a bit on the vinegary side, for me, & this company’s sushi rice is much better balanced!   I enjoyed my sushi a LOT!

Edited to correct:- Oops!  It’s made in Dublin so, not NI but our southern neighbour Eire!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Don't hate me, but I just don't get sushi. Sashimi I understand the appeal of but it's the inclusion of the rice for nigri or sushi rolls which just doesn't compute. 
What is it that appeals to you? Perhaps I'm missing something. I've had decent as well as high st sushi and it's always left me a little mystified as to why it's so globally popular!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Well, apparently the mention of my name in the Polish argument was because this colleague was told off for something and she was saying I did the same and they didn't tell me nothing 

Back to diabetes business. I did an experiment with rice yesterday, as I was curious to see how much it raises my BG and the last times I ate it, there was other carbs interfering. I was 6'3 right before, 10'4  2 hours later, back to 6'4 in another 2 hours. Don't really know what to make of these numbers. Reduce portion size, consider a small bolus for this sort of meal...? Or can leave it like that, as it came down on its own? 

PS: for the bolus option I would consult the nurses first, don't worry!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny Don't hate me, but I just don't get sushi. Sashimi I understand the appeal of but it's the inclusion of the rice for nigri or sushi rolls which just doesn't compute.
> What is it that appeals to you? Perhaps I'm missing something. I've had decent as well as high st sushi and it's always left me a little mystified as to why it's so globally popular!


Well, apart from the pleasing aesthetics, cross between a dolls’ tea party & airplane food, in bite sized pieces it’s the purely fresh seafood taste that’s sweet, salty & as spicy as you want, add your own wasabi!  BUT, it has to BE very fresh as you lose all that if it’s not!  I’m not a TRUE Japanese sushi fan, though, as it’s all raw & I the only raw seafood I like is smoked salmon so, go for the American type that’s cooked: it’s mostly the American type that’s popular outside of Japan! It’s also very popular in HK where the seafood has a sweeter natural taste than the seafood here!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny Now smoked salmon is ALWAYS in my kitchen somewhere. I have about 2kgs of the stuff in my freezer right now. 
I don't associate that with sushi though as it's so intrinsic to foods from my Jewish Central/Eastern European roots.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good afternoon

8.8 this morning...

I broke a mirror the other week, knocked my travelling make up mirror off the dressing table.  7 years bad luck?  I hope not!  Yesterday we went to our next door neighbours' house for lunch, which was very nice.  Didn't feel like drinking so only had 2 very small glasses of wine... and we came home around 5pm, then had a conference call with a friend in Bordeaux for an hour or so.  I got up to go start dinner, completely dizzy (which came out of nowhere) I ricocheted across the dining area and luckily J caught me before I went flying, I  felt very very drunk, though I'd drunk nothing since after the two small wines.   I checked BGs (6.1) so it wasn't that, BP (151/93) not that either.  I was completely dizzy for the rest of the evening, doing nothing except sit on the sofa until 9pm when I went to bed exhausted.   Slept until 9 am and woke still feeling dizzy.  Rang the GP who said to get there as soon as I could - arrived at 10 am when I was seen by a student Dr who took my medical history etc... and then the GP came in and they had a chat.  I now realise that I provided a subject for training the student... but that's fine and it was good I could get in so soon for an appointment. Turns out it's  Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.  Apparently it'll resolve itself, but I have some neck/head exercises to do.... so what's next I ask myself????  Fingers crossed nothing LOL!

Fab photos again @eggyg

@Elenka_HM worst nightmare a chef walking out mid-service!  How did you all manage?

@ColinUK & @Lanny despite many visits to Japan I have never quite acquired the taste for Sushi!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM worst nightmare a chef walking out mid-service! How did you all manage?


Well, being nice with the 2 chefs left, apologising a lot to customers and keeping the duty manager busy with complaints!  only they know how many complimentary drinks they had to give away.

On the bright side, after the service, there was a good vibe between us in the kitchen, chefs and restaurant staff. Banter and jokes about the sh*t show, even found out one chef is expecting a baby! Not always, but sometimes a bad shift brings people together.


----------



## gll

Afternoon everyone 18.1. Ended up going back to sleep this morning after doing the usual morning routine. tiredness hit me like a truck.
Yesterday all readings were between 16.8 and 19.7 so super happy about that. Bit of a milestone being under 20 every test.


----------



## ColinUK

Update from Police. 
They’re arresting him next week. 
He’s up North. 
He’ll be arrested for the other investigation and then they’ll put my allegations to him. 

I’m ok. It’s all process etc but it doesn’t half whack up the stress and adrenaline in the system. 

I’m pleased I started back on the shakes this week because otherwise I’d be running to comfort eat a bucket of ice cream.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg, despite the rain it still looks beautiful where you are. I hope it hasn't rained too much today!
@Lanny, i love trying any new food (especially if its cooked for me) but sushi is something i just can't imagine eating. I'm not sure what it is about it that puts me off...(though i did once follow a smell at work, someone had bought in sushi as a snack and forgot about it, leaving it in a warm room. The smell and mould was revolting - maybe thats what has put me off !) 
@Pattidevans i hope you're feeling a bit better today. It sounds horrible.
@ColinUK good news on the update. Try not to stress too much, come on here and rant if you need to. You know where we are.


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> @eggyg, despite the rain it still looks beautiful where you are. I hope it hasn't rained too much today!
> @Lanny, i love trying any new food (especially if its cooked for me) but sushi is something i just can't imagine eating. I'm not sure what it is about it that puts me off...(though i did once follow a smell at work, someone had bought in sushi as a snack and forgot about it, leaving it in a warm room. The smell and mould was revolting - maybe thats what has put me off !)
> @Pattidevans i hope you're feeling a bit better today. It sounds horrible.
> @ColinUK good news on the update. Try not to stress too much, come on here and rant if you need to. You know where we are.


Oh no! THAT’S the thing about sushi: it does smell a bit especially the raw stuff I don’t like but, then again, smoked salmon smells too; it goes off very quickly & why supermarkets & Marks & Spencers sell the last remaining stock of the day at half price or less as they only stock it for 1 day! It CAN be left until the next day if you have a very cold fridge but, it is best on the same day!


----------



## ColinUK

Just


Lanny said:


> Oh no! THAT’S the thing about sushi: it does smell a bit especially the raw stuff I don’t like but, then again, smoked salmon smells too; it goes off very quickly & why supermarkets & Marks & Spencers sell the last remaining stock of the day at half price or less as they only stock it for 1 day! It CAN be left until the next day if you have a very cold fridge but, it is best on the same day!


It freezes perfectly well.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Just
> 
> It freezes perfectly well.


Nope. Still don't fancy it.


----------



## ColinUK

Waitrose are really testing my resolve!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Waitrose are really testing my resolve!
> 
> View attachment 20962


Now thats more like it! Give me trifle and bread over sushi anytime (though not trifle and bread at the same time )


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 5.3 here, oooo so close.
> 
> Send some of that sunshine this way @KGL - congrats on your shiny new A1c!


Oy - none of that sunshine stuff - garden still needs rain.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Now thats more like it! Give me trifle and bread over sushi anytime (though not trifle and bread at the same time )


At least the bread is very low carb!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 this a.m. Off to hospital for scan of lump on kidney and multiple X-ray of arthritic joints. Good news: Ben Lake, my splendid young Plaid MP, has got the Home Office off their fat behinds and my Ukrainian guests now have a full batch of permissions to travel with their names properly spelled!!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.2

Yesterday was quite the eventful day. There was a fire at school. Five minutes to the end of break and about 150 students charged out the canteen at once. It was heavily raining but because we were on break we all had our coats and some of us had umbrellas (did feel bad for the teachers though as they didn’t have coats on). Apparently the kiln in one of the art rooms exploded - the art corridor smelt of smoke and one the art classrooms was closed off. No one was hurt luckily. We all think the kiln exploded but we will never be told anything by the school - I don’t know why because the rumours will only get worse


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, up early enough to beat the dawn rise, That’ll be along in a minute, I expect as the stress levels rise, I've got to battle my way through Airport security in a mo, to go on our first holiday abroad since October 2019.


----------



## Lucyr

Well i may have to reduce my basal now I’ve split it into multiple doses to improve absorption (reached the 3rd day of that now), as I dropped to the 4s last night before bed, had some carbs to get it up to 7, then dropped again to apparently be hypo all night. I was 4.4 when I woke up and 5.4 before blousing for breakfast so I think I’ll call that close enough to my first HS, must have passed 5.2 at some point!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 (sensor alarms kept waking me at this for the past few hours!). Now very tired and still got 2 days at work.
@ColinUK low carb bread is always good, even better when spread thickly with butter.
@Robin enjoy your holiday. Pics of sunshine please.
@Lily123 so glad no one was hurt!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  9.2 here.

I hope one of the rumours isn’t that your insulin pen exploded @Lily123!  

I hope you have a lovely, relaxing break @Robin - once you’re thru airport security!

Well, I’ve been given a start date for the Omnipod, so today’s main task is to have a look thru the gumph sent by the rep...exciting stuff!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 on waking, got up, loo and walked into living room/ kitchen area and it was 8.7! @Robin Dawn is with me, I’ll keep her safe whilst you’re away.  Enjoy your holiday, Oct 19 was the last time we we’re in foreign climes too. 

We had a fantastic day yesterday, only got wet once, which is always a bonus. First stop was a hide on the shores of Loch Sunart, we saw some seals, photos rubbish it was raining and they were mikes away, apart from one I saw swimming. No otters though. We walked back to the car, a part of the shore was taped off, sign saying breeding birds, don’t disturb. Curious I thought, saw some people with a scope, so asked them. They told me to have a look in their scope. OMG! Only another white tailed eagle siting in a tree next to the biggest nest ever. It was quite a way away, over the loch on a little peninsula. Mr Eggy got some shots. What a sight, I just wish you could get a scale of the size of it. We then drove to Glenuig, sun was shining, not warm though, 9 degrees. What a fabulous place, small peaceful sandy coves, boats, forests, birds. Came home via the 13th century Castle Tioram. Accesssed by a sandy causeway, luckily the tide was going out, no wet feet thank goodness. It was dramatically perched on a small hill over looking Loch Moidart. Absolutely stunning, and I saw ringed plovers, haven’t seen them for years. Home for 6, tuna pasta bake rustled up, using up whatever was in the fridge/ cupboards as we’re going home tomorrow. Just the best day ever.  Today we’re going back to see if we can see the eagle again. Fingers crossed we see it flying and see the partner too.

@Lanny Sushi is the stuff of nightmares for me. Sorry. Love smoked salmon though, in a bagel with Philadelphia or with pasta.
@Elenka_HM I worked in catering for years when my children were small, it’s a hard job and the chefs were nearly always cantankerous ( moody and bad tempered, just realised you may not know that word), saying that though, I really loved it. Made some good friends who 23 years after I left I am still good friends with to this day. We’re all retired now though.

Photos today.

1. White tailed ( or sea) eagle and nest. This is Mr Eggy’s photo. Zoom in. Eagle on left. 
2. A seal having a swim.
3. Male bull finch.
4. A little bay in the Glenuig area.
5. Castle Tioram and the causeway to cross it.
6. A ringed plover on the edge of the causeway.


----------



## Bloden

Wow, wow, wow @eggyg - what fab pics!


----------



## freesia

Just about to leave for work and realised i don't feel right. Yep, i'm hypo, lightheaded, feeling dizzy. Can't drive now so when i can, i'll end up getting stuck in traffic. Its going to be one of those days i think


----------



## Lily123

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  9.2 here.
> 
> I hope one of the rumours isn’t that your insulin pen exploded @Lily123!
> 
> I hope you have a lovely, relaxing break @Robin - once you’re thru airport security!
> 
> Well, I’ve been given a start date for the Omnipod, so today’s main task is to have a look thru the gumph sent by the rep...exciting stuff!


Haha no luckily… imagine the smell of that amount of insulin! 1500 students and one of two Type 1s. I like my chances


----------



## rayray119

9.6 because I did actually go to bed on a normal level I diced to see what was happening with that 5 units and it's not not enough I actually diped(no I know you're not supposed to make discussions but I'm traveling on a coach today which can drop me a bit overnight a bit not sure the same rules apply when I'll though however I think it's unpredictable(not going to Sweden just home for a couple weeks well I was supposed to go to Sweden because this illness is unprictabte) I do know what something that tells me what's happening overnight. Perhaps the reason there s bit unpredictable and id the illness is.  Pherpherps I should have been mindful about doing corrections when only s tad high. And saw what was happening afterward (my mines thinking what if I actually gone low overnight and hadn't noticed when I did that)


----------



## rayray119

Either the waking up high before was I was dropping futher or it was just dawn phermom, probably the leter,) I'm diffinatlly wanting something telling me once going on(before anyone says just go back on the libre then this didn't actually tell me what was going on) because i think I might have made some flase judgements recently.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

Lucyr said:


> Well i may have to reduce my basal now I’ve split it into multiple doses to improve absorption (reached the 3rd day of that now), as I dropped to the 4s last night before bed, had some carbs to get it up to 7, then dropped again to apparently be hypo all night. I was 4.4 when I woke up and 5.4 before blousing for breakfast so I think I’ll call that close enough to my first HS, must have passed 5.2 at some point!


Hang on a minute didn't you just tell me not to make decisions based on one night


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.0 for me today

Received notification that my Superdrug parcel is apparently out for delivery today between 9 and 11 xx


----------



## gll

Morning All 19.6  (mumbles about stupid body doing stupid things)

Anyway onwards, hoping some housework will help bring things back to the usual level of rubbish


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 4.3 for me this morning with an extra half unit of Levemir last night as my levels started to rise at bedtime. Caught it at 9.9 so put a 1.5 correction in and I had a slow steady descent down to my waking reading. Happy enough with that but may drop it back to 2units tonight. Daytime Levemir is holding me nice and steady at 20 units now. I had one tiny dip into the red yesterday which was totally my own fault as I did more exercise than intended with a bit of Fiasp on board, otherwise I would have had another Unicorn Day. TIR is starting to look a lot better now that my basal needs have stabilized into summertime mode, after some shilly shallying the last few weeks.


----------



## ColinUK

I did eat off plan last night after getting my new specs from the optician. And with the police update weighing on my mind. 

First time varifocal ones and I’m not convinced they’re right. 
Two issues really. One the distance part of the lens is right at the top and sort of off centre so it feels like the focal centre is off. Bigger issue though is that they’re supposed to be photochromic lenses and these clearly are not. 
I’ll test again outside to make sure (cover one lens with hand and compare both after a minute and see if one has darkened). If they aren’t then it means they need to remake the lenses and more delays. 

The police update is good news. I’m only meant to be working for 3.5 hours today as it’s between a zoom lawyer meeting about the other ongoing case and a doctors appointment but I feel like staying in bed tbh. 

Taken my morning meds of course. Not tested today. 

Cheesecloth being delivered later and a fresh batch of yogurt about to go into the fridge after 24hrs incubation. Once it’s chilled I’ll strain it through the cheesecloth and have yummy Greek style probiotic yoghurt. 

I’m feeling like I want to go to Wisley this weekend. Was going to Park Run but maybe I can do both.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day....

8.8 this morning after a flat line.  I need to DO something about this I really do!  I seem paralysed to alter basals on the Omnipod whereas I found it so easy to see patterns on the Accu-Chek Combo.

Nothing much on today, but the GP did say to take it easy.  Might go for a stroll round the garden centre this afternoon and buy a few bedding plants.

@TinaD hope all is OK with your scan and the lump isn't a problem.  On the other hand, good news about your Ukranians.

@Robin How lovely to be going on hols... where to?  We've found security a piece of cake the last few times we've been through since lockdown.  Not at all the usual bun-fight.

@Bloden fab news about the start date for the Omnipod, when is it?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Trying to decide running order for album now. Could be much debate about that as we currently have 13 to choose from and we need to leave 3 off.

The washing's going out as it's bright and breezy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> I did eat off plan last night after getting my new specs from the optician. And with the police update weighing on my mind.
> 
> First time varifocal ones and I’m not convinced they’re right.
> Two issues really. One the distance part of the lens is right at the top and sort of off centre so it feels like the focal centre is off. Bigger issue though is that they’re supposed to be photochromic lenses and these clearly are not.
> I’ll test again outside to make sure (cover one lens with hand and compare both after a minute and see if one has darkened). If they aren’t then it means they need to remake the lenses and more delays.
> 
> The police update is good news. I’m only meant to be working for 3.5 hours today as it’s between a zoom lawyer meeting about the other ongoing case and a doctors appointment but I feel like staying in bed tbh.
> 
> Taken my morning meds of course. Not tested today.
> 
> Cheesecloth being delivered later and a fresh batch of yogurt about to go into the fridge after 24hrs incubation. Once it’s chilled I’ll strain it through the cheesecloth and have yummy Greek style probiotic yoghurt.
> 
> I’m feeling like I want to go to Wisley this weekend. Was going to Park Run but maybe I can do both.


If your glasses don't seem right then you must go back as all it might need is a small adjustment to get them to sit correctly. Photochromic sometimes can take a few exposures to sunlight to fully activate them.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Been a bit busy this morning. Anyway, BG 4.6 this morning.

Been out for a walk. Beach was deserted. Going out for another walk, with a friend, after lunch.

Nothing else much planned today.

Is it right that concentrating on something raises blood pressure. I have noticed that when I am developing newcalgorithms and concentrating my blood pressure goes up. Every time. Not excessive but just into the elevated region.

Have a great day whatever you are doing today


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> If your glasses don't seem right then you must go back as all it might need is a small adjustment to get them to sit correctly. Photochromic sometimes can take a few exposures to sunlight to fully activate them.


Thank you! I didn’t know that about photochromic lenses!


----------



## ColinUK

Small mercies etc…

Yesterday I bought two small baguettes ate one and put the other in the freezer. 
Stopped me eating it this morning and it’s still in the freezer. 
Had some salad veg with smoked salmon for a late breakfast today. 
I’m taking that as a win.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.2 in the red all night according to Libre, 7.6 bg. This new sensor seems to be consistently reading about 3 lower, so will be putting in a call to Abbott today I think. At least it’s being constant I suppose.

Definitely put trip to Wisely on your agenda @ColinUK , I’ve only been once, but keep meaning to go back. Planning to get a visit in to Kew soon as I’ve never been. I’m also hoping to pay another visit to the Chelsea Physic Garden when we’re in London next month…loved that, so interesting. I think I’m on the road varifocals soon…I have heard they take some getting used to, however yours seem to have something else going on.

@khskel I've have wondered if there is a method / formula to how tracks are ordered on an album…is there? Starting with a strong one, ending in a high with a surprise somewhere in between…it’s the way I think albums (vinyl) used to be back in the day…way back

Daughter and boyfriend arriving tonight for the weekend (yay), so plenty to do today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lisa66 Wisley is beautiful but it’s been years since I was last there. It’s not the easiest one for me to get to from home but it’s doable without a car just about. 
Don’t think I’ve ever been to the Chelsea Physic.


----------



## khskel

Lisa66 said:


> @khskel I've have wondered if there is a method / formula to how tracks are ordered on an album…is there? Starting with a strong one, ending in a high with a surprise somewhere in between…it’s the way I think albums (vinyl) used to be back in the day…way back



That's pretty much the way I see it.plus with vinyl tracks with the greatest dynamic range go on the outer tracks.


----------



## Lucyr

rayray119 said:


> Hang on a minute didn't you just tell me not to make decisions based on one night


It’s not based on one night, my bgs have dropped consistently for 3 days since I started splitting basal on Monday (which was expected to improve insulin absorption)


----------



## Lucyr

Lucyr said:


> It’s not based on one night, my bgs have dropped consistently for 3 days since I started splitting basal on Monday (which was expected to improve insulin absorption)


Morning bgs:
Last week 10-13
Monday 9.7
Tuesday 8.5
Wednesday 6.9
Thursday 4.4

That’s a definite trend with an identified cause, not a rash decision based on one nights results.


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> @Lisa66 Wisley is beautiful but it’s been years since I was last there. It’s not the easiest one for me to get to from home but it’s doable without a car just about.
> Don’t think I’ve ever been to the Chelsea Physic.


I can recommend Chelsea Physic Garden.


----------



## Lisa66

@khskel obviously I’m not suggesting you have anything less than an album full of strong tracks 

@ColinUK Wisley definitely isn’t the easiest place to get to…probably a good hour and a bit drive for me….so will make sure there’s plenty to see when we go. Physic garden was lovely, not huge, but really really interesting. We did go in the summer, not sure  what it would be like at other times. I would highly recommend joining one of the free guided tours to get all the history and stories behind the plants and garden. We were probably there a couple of hours..incl tour. Rather nice cafe too


----------



## ColinUK

Lisa66 said:


> Rather nice cafe too


And that's the most important bit!


----------



## rayray119

Lucyr said:


> It’s not based on one night, my bgs have dropped consistently for 3 days since I started splitting basal on Monday (which was expected to improve insulin absorption)


Ah sorry misunderstood with the way it was put  seems things just do get misunderstood understood sometimes so maybe it's not me after all


----------



## rayray119

But I also was





rayray119 said:


> Ah sorry misunderstood with the way it was put  seems things just do get misunderstood understood sometimes so maybe it's not me after all


But I'm also not making s decision(not w permanent one based on one night. I'm going to see what happens if I'm on others days days where I'm not traveling and also wondered if. I only recently uped it 5 anyway from 4 and that was the advice of my team. What I was saying was other nights it could have potentially dropped futher(I don't always wake up when this happens sometimes I do sometimes I don't ) so saying I should probably left only slightly above 10 alone and check on it later at least at the moment.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever been to the Chelsea Physic.


My elder brother took me and mum there. It was lovely, very chilled, nice cafe. Whatever you decide to do, enjoy!

It’s June 28th @Pattidevans, so I’m busy watching vids on YouTube and trying to get my BG to behave. I’m seeing my DSN on Tuesday - she’s fab.  I can see now how truly terrible my first endo was (had her for 9 years!) and how she  really didn’t have the faintest idea, not a clue, poor dab.


----------



## ColinUK

How parochial that the Chelsea Physic is closed on Saturdays.


----------



## Lanny

And what time do you call this?  14:35 BS 6.6 But, only because of the 14:30 Tresiba alarm that I bunged off pretty sharpish & then, took 5 minutes to respond reluctantly to! Was burning the midnight oil & it’s catching up on me! 

There’s nothing else for it, mates, it’s got to be an Australian greeting today!  A Very G’day Mates to you all & continue having a Wonderful Day!

Just finished breakfast & since it’s the 3rd day of 84 tresiba now I’m pretty sure breakfast dose is 40NR but, we’ll see if that’s the case later?  I’ll be able to work out the rest once I get breakfast figured out!


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> My elder brother took me and mum there. It was lovely, very chilled, nice cafe. Whatever you decide to do, enjoy!
> 
> It’s June 28th @Pattidevans, so I’m busy watching vids on YouTube and trying to get my BG to behave. I’m seeing my DSN on Tuesday - she’s fab.  I can see now how truly terrible my first endo was (had her for 9 years!) and how she  really didn’t have the faintest idea, not a clue, poor dab.


Oh good luck.  Have a good think about where you might find sites to put it where it won't  make an unsightly lump in clothing (although to be honest it's tiny) and where your activities won't compromise it.  I pulled 3 or 4 out by accident at first.


----------



## Bexlee

No idea on a waking number today. The 1st time in 24 years and I over slept! And to make it worse it was car share day !!!it was only because they rang to say are you ok I woke up. Up and sorted and in the car in 9 min. 

I was a 10.3 when I scanned in car. Sensor is reading 2 too high all the time so maybe it was 8.3. Who knows. 

Glad you’re ok @Lily123 we had a small fire at school not long ago and it was very exciting shall we say for the children not so for the teachers. Took ages for the fire engine and were next to the fire station you can imagine the offers form the year 11 boys of going to get the fire engine ! 

Hope you got to work ok eventually @freesia 

Thinking of you @ColinUK 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Bexlee said:


> No idea on a waking number today. The 1st time in 24 years and I over slept! And to make it worse it was car share day !!!it was only because they rang to say are you ok I woke up. Up and sorted and in the car in 9 min.
> 
> I was a 10.3 when I scanned in car. Sensor is reading 2 too high all the time so maybe it was 8.3. Who knows.
> 
> Glad you’re ok @Lily123 we had a small fire at school not long ago and it was very exciting shall we say for the children not so for the teachers. Took ages for the fire engine and were next to the fire station you can imagine the offers form the year 11 boys of going to get the fire engine !
> 
> Hope you got to work ok eventually @freesia
> 
> Thinking of you @ColinUK
> 
> Have a good evening everyone.


It was quite scary because we were all stood on the field before all the teachers got out and we realised that they wouldn’t do a drill when it was heavily raining. 1500 students + teachers on the field and none of us knew what was going on until the head teacher used a megaphone to say that they had found a fire and a lot of smoke! - and to make matters worse that school building has only been in use since January!


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

Was 5.8 today.

Been super busy today so didn’t have time to post earlier!

Hope you’ve all had a good day


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Oh good luck.  Have a good think about where you might find sites to put it where it won't  make an unsightly lump in clothing (although to be honest it's tiny) and where your activities won't compromise it.  I pulled 3 or 4 out by accident at first.


I won’t ask what activities compromised said 3 or 4! Ooer, Mrs.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good evening people. 5'9 this morning, a not so great 10'8 now. I was going for a walk anyway, so I won't need a snack before. It's one of this times where I feel I wasted the whole afternoon and make myself get out of the house so I feel a bit less crappy later. Have my headphones on, now trying to decide if I need some reflection (could help with therapy next week) or just drowning my thoughts in music.

That was intense. I needed to let it out xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Oh boy, did this walk bring my levels down! An hour and a half after my post I was 4'1, with cold sweats and sudden hunger. My brain also felt a bit dumb. Had my late dinner and will test again before bed, don't think it will be long now


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A cooler, very gusty start to the day. It might make a walk on the beach a bit more challenging.

BG 5.2 Yessss an HS at last and out of the lower 4's

Today not much planned. Found it hard to get to sleep last night (very unusual for me) thinking about the suddenly announced (dumped on) dog sitting. The dog is a lovely smooth collie who gets on with me really well. But it is a bit frightened and nervous of pretty much everything. I think it sees the calm I create and gravitates towards that. She is great company too. I will see if I can find a picture of her. Her name is Jessi (jessica).

I had better make the house a bit more dog proof between now and when the dog turns up later in the month.

I kind of envy my daughter as she is going on holiday. I haven't had a holuday for over 15 years as my wife is very reluctant to leave the house. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> How parochial that the Chelsea Physic is closed on Saturdays.


Sigh - I wish I could have a Kew spring visit but 5 hours driving each way. One of the few things I miss about London life. A tidy 5.4 this morning. Yesterday whizzed about like the proverbial blue bummed fly, planning a quiet morning today before tomorrow's arrival of Ukrainian guests. Final child's bicycle sources, service and cleaned, child seats installed in car, pantry full, beds made - just bread, green veggies, sour cream and milk to buy tomorrow together with a cake, hopefully Polish Shop will oblige.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.9 here, and rising. Went for a walk in 28 degree heat yesterday afternoon and not surprisingly found I was 2.9 half way round. (dumbo forgot to set her low glucose alarm) so I was a bit conservative last night. (OK, I had the patisserie option for pudding. when in Budapest…)
Security was fine at Gatwick, @Pattidevans , but we’d been seeing in the papers the horrendous queues round the block at Manchester and Birmingham, and the airline had been texting me telling me to get to the airport early, so I was a bit concerned.
Photos as the boat departed last night, now in Estergom, then Bratislava  tomorrow.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

6.1 today.

TGIF - in need of the weekend!

Have a good day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## Bexlee

Morning a 6.6 this morning. 

Have a good day


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 
I went to sleep on a 5.1 so both of those numbers respectable.

well done on the HS @Gwynn 
glad you got your varifocals @ColinUK (I’ve had mine nearly a month now and getting on quite well with mine)

I’m still not loosing weight which is so annoying  as I was doing so well when I was on Ozempic,
for me im not convinced that Trulicity is as good as Ozempic was, but appreciate the reason they wanted to change it, will try and speak to HCP about changing back.

Happy Friday 13th have a great day everybody


----------



## Lucyr

4.2 here, with bg under 5 all night again and a few snacks before bed as I dropped to low 4s late evening. 

I reduced lantus by 10% last night so maybe will see more effect from that in the next couple of days.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 at 6am! In the words of Cliff “ I’m just a devil woman!” Up and showered and dressed. Breakfasted and bed stripped. Yep, we’re off home today.  Have to be out by 9am! Will I manage to get Wordle done? Will the creases have fallen out of my face before I show it to the general public? So many things to ponder. How did I ever manage to leave the house at 8 when I was working, I’ll never know.

Our last day was wet! But we did get out for a few hours. Popped back to the wildlife hide and the spot where the white tailed eagle is nesting. It was still there, just watching over the huge nest. Two hours it sat, then just flew off so suddenly no one got a shot! There was quite the crowd yesterday. We stayed for a while but it never returned, must have gone fishing. So we returned to the cottage, finished the packing as much as we could, and read and both finished our books. It rained incessantly all day and through the night. Still raining now, but it won’t stop us stopping off at Glencoe for a photo opportunity. Then on to Balloch at the foot of Loch Lomond for some lunch and fill up with petrol to get us back home. For all we have really enjoyed our holiday, it’s always nice to get home to your own bed, bathroom and kitchen. I am looking forward to seeing the grandchildren too, the farmers’ three are coming tomorrow for a few hours as mum is working and dad at the coo auction. Had hoped to see baby Zara too but just found out last night it seems she may have Covid, she’s not well and her other grandparents have tested positive. Poor little thing. 

Well that’s Eggy checking out from the Highlands, we’ll be back. 

@Gwynn congratulations on your HS.
@Robin sounds like a great trip, re you walking in 29 degrees, I had a woolly hat on yesterday, 9 degrees! 
@TinaD good luck for tomorrow, you’re a very special lady doing this. Bravo.
Have a fab Friday everyone. 

Last photo of the holiday. The seals were much closer yesterday so managed to get a better photo.


----------



## Robin

You’ll


eggyg said:


> sounds like a great trip, re you walking in 29 degrees, I had a woolly hat on yesterday, 9 degrees!


You’ll get your revenge in September, we've a cottage booked then  in Lochearnhead. Last time we were there in early May, it snowed.


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning after sticking with the 2.5 units of Levemir last night but needed a correction before bed. Off to the dentist this morning for some work on a front tooth which shouldn't involve injection and then quickly sort animals out before heading off towards Blackpool for the day to look at carriages and harness as there is a guy over there breaking up his collection and there are a few things that Ian might be interested in but until you see the stuff in person and take measurements you don't really know for sure. 

Oh bummer! Just dropped into the red despite eating breakfast earlier than usual. Hope Ian can drop me at the dentist. Will have to give him a call! On a positive note, my Libre is looking pretty accurate today as a finger prick is agreeing down to the decimal place with my hypo scan of 3.6 right when I could do with it reading a bit low. To me fair my tongue is tingling a tiny bit but I had hoped Libre was exaggerating.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

It’s double Welsh today - Zoom book club first, then in-person Welsh class at 1. Then a quick M&S run for new undies. Life in the fast lane, or what?!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…7.2 for me . 4.2 Libre  have got used to it now as at least it’s consistent)

Tip of the morning. Put reading specs on and don’t grab spice jar from the cupboard in without paying attention …otherwise one might sprinkle ground coriander on their porridge instead of ground cinnamon …well it made a change I guess.

Have a good journey home @eggyg
Beautiful pic @Robin 

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## rayray119

9.4 but I did end up correctly in the evening (I wasn't quite going to bed yet) then got down 4.8 in the middle of night(I eat). I happened to wake up) don't know if I should have checked again when I woke up around 5(but that's not unusual) because feel pretty gorgy but might just be the affects of the illness


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning 

Varifocal update! They are actually photochromic but took a while to activate. So that’s good. 
I’m still convinced that the measurements are slightly off and that the left lens focal position thing is not in the right place. 
The far vision field is not centred. Also it’s not great for watching telly as the screen falls perfectly in the gap between the near and far fields. 
Same for walking along the street. Anything out to about seven to ten foot away is blurred. 
Is that how it’s supposed to be??

Not tried the sunglasses yet but no doubt will break those out over the weekend!

Other stuff… erm… oh! Picked up cheesecloth yesterday and there’s what seems to be a much more successful batch of yoghurt staining in it right now!

Dietician appointment later today. I’m hoping that they’re not going to just tell me to eat according to the live well plate or something like that but actually listen to what I’m saying and can help me muddle my way through the emotional side of food. 

C’est tout for now. Other than to say went for a regular sexual health check up yesterday and the nurse asked about the assault stuff and how I was getting on etc. I cried a little and I’ve not done that in ages as there’s been a stoic determination which has overridden the emotional most of the time. Was good to let some of the emotion out for once.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> I won’t ask what activities compromised said 3 or 4! Ooer, Mrs.


Now now!  None of this rampant imagination.  You know what they say about people who imagine things like that!

Actually simple things like pulling my pants down and/or catching it on the shower door as I got out when it was on my arm.  I was changing it before a shower so the backing got wet before the adhesive firmed up.  I now change it after my shower and the darn things stick like limpets, but you can dislodge the cannula whilst the pod is still firmly stuck.  I do not do what the DSN suggested and go without knickers!  I just avoid the area.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.1 this morning.  Surprising after eating Orzo last night.

Off to St Ives food festival today.  Looking forward to seeing some famous chefs demonstrate.

@Robin, I loved Budapest, but we went fir theChristmas markets and it was freezing!

@TinaD you sound mega-efficient.  I am sure the Ukranians will feel very welcomed.

@Gwynn congrats on the HS

@ColinUK how do you make yoghurt?


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans  Full fat milk in a pan. Bring it up to almost a boil then let it cool down for an hour or so. Take a cup of that warm milk and mix in a couple of spoonfuls of live yogurt. Add that back into the warm milk. Whisk. 
Either then back on a very low heat - some use a slow cooker, others put it in the oven with the light on rather than heat, I use my Instant Pot, but mum used to just use a wide necked thermos flask- for between 6 and 24 hours. 
After that you refrigerate it to let it firm up. Then strain it. 
Last batch I strained through a normal sieve over a bowl, this time I’m using cheesecloth. 
Discard or freeze the whey. 
You have yogurt. 

It takes time but it’s not as if you have to do anything to it whilst it’s yoghurting! 

Loads of YouTube videos about various methods etc but Instant Pot has a yoghurt setting on it and I just wanted to see what it was like and make better use of the Pot!


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Sigh - I wish I could have a Kew spring visit but 5 hours driving each way. One of the few things I miss about London life. A tidy 5.4 this morning. Yesterday whizzed about like the proverbial blue bummed fly, planning a quiet morning today before tomorrow's arrival of Ukrainian guests. Final child's bicycle sources, service and cleaned, child seats installed in car, pantry full, beds made - just bread, green veggies, sour cream and milk to buy tomorrow together with a cake, hopefully Polish Shop will oblige.


Going to Bushy Park tomorrow I think. 
It’s the second largest of the road parks and is nowhere near Bushy but is actually part of the old Hampton Court estate. 
It’s apparently huge and has lots of free roaming deer. This time of year there ought to be quite a few Bambi’s around. 

Oh and there’s also a couple of very well reviewed cafés that might get a visit


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS and the dog sounds like an adorable one. 

May I ask how your wife copes with the dog being in the house?


----------



## Griffin.

12.1 
been absent  got trapped in a book and lost a few days  that's the only thing about me reading  a series of books once i start i wont stop until I'm done with them.
sugars are settling down nicely the extra insulin during the day seems to doing its thing feel more human everyday eyes open both nostrils are finally working in tune and the swelling gets a little less everyday. last three days of Amy walking the hound. i cant wait to start getting out at six in the morning for that first walk of the day again
happy friyay all have a great one 
keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Working on the principle of once is a fluke, twice is coincidence and third is action required a basal reduction may be required.

Any way this isn't getting the new rotary airer set up in the back garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone  

Starting with a 6'7. I was thinking of going back to my 10 units of Levemir but after last night, I decided to keep the 9 for now. Maybe it's one of the seasonal changes some people mentioned 

It's Friday and I'm off, didn't have anything planned but a friend just said we can meet later today, so that would be nice. Let's try and get the chores done before that!


eggyg said:


> @Elenka_HM I worked in catering for years when my children were small, it’s a hard job and the chefs were nearly always cantankerous ( moody and bad tempered, just realised you may not know that word), saying that though, I really loved it.


Wanted to reply before, thanks for the new word!   And I like the job too, though I don't think I want to be there for a long time. It messed my eating and sleeping patterns, I work unsociable hours and at leas where I'm now, we get the rotas last minute so there's not much room to plan things in advance. Then there's family judgement, but to be honest I don't worry about it too much, I'm sure if I got a ""better"" job they'd find something else to judge lol  (I love my family but it is what it is).


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK my wife likes the dog as it adds security but she does not cope too well with the dirt and mess that come with it. Overall she's ok but doesn't do much to look after it. But you never know she may step up...


----------



## ColinUK

Just tested the new batch of yoghurt and it’s smooth and creamy and delicious. 
Much better than the previous attempt.


----------



## Lanny

13:54 BS 6.6  AND I woke up just a rung or two below happy: with music sung/hummed by myself; Beethoven’s Fur Elise & Bizet’s Carmen Toradora chorus! Then, waltzed off to the shower room toilet across my bedroom hall to my business & wash hands before testing! It wasn’t the sunshine on my face waking me that made me happy ish this time like the last time but, purely me that woke up on song or music!

True, I’ll have to go Australian again today, I’m afraid but, it’s a bit earlier than yesterday & couldn’t go to bed as early as usual as I woke up SO late yesterday! 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & continue to have a Wonderful Day! 

As to the possibilities of WHY I woke up with music this afternoon? Got a call back from the social worker on Wednesday with cleaners & the ballpark price of £1000 rather shocked me & I said I can’t pay right now: certainly not in one lump sum; may be possible with a payment plan IF the cleaning firm will do that?  But, she rang back yesterday & said she’s referring me for community financial help as it’s impacting my health! I‘ve worked hard in the catering industry & even though I never had much money even when working & it’s been tight at times since 2010 when the family restaurant was sold, I’ve never had to resort to financial help before! But, if it means I can get the house especially, the kitchen, back manageable proportions I’ll be happy!

Incidentally, if your wondering what in musical terms is the rung directly below happy, or even on the same rung, it’s Beethoven’s symphony No. 9  Ode to Joy! 

I haven’t woken up these last few years, covid, with many days where I’m happy, a REAL inner happiness or Sunny on the Inside, & each one is to be savoured for THAT very rareness!  Maybe someday I can go back to that Sunny on the Inside feeling more regularly like I used to be? I haven’t lost it completely as it’s still come back twice this year!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  you could probably crowdfund the £1,000 if you felt up to doing that.


----------



## ColinUK

Just had my first dietician’s consult. 
Not really more to say than I say here tbh…




Oh I will add we agreed an appointment to review in one month. 

Appointment received for review on 2nd August.


----------



## Lanny

There we are! After a delay for breakfast & a wee bit of DP BS 7.7 at 15:15 I just finished breakfast & I found myself humming said Ode to Joy!  It took me a minute to realise  it & just can’t resist posting!


----------



## Elenka_HM

@ColinUK what exactly are they going to pray for? Your diet or the salvation of your soul?? 

I remember you mentioned once that you were looking for help with your mental health and someone suggested you turn to Jesus. Unbelievable. I get people have their beliefs and they may think it's helpful, but shouldn't be giving this advice as health care professionals.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lordy, forgot to say earlier, be careful all you paraskevidekatriaphobics out there.


----------



## freesia

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> paraskevidekatriaphobics


??? What on earth is that?!


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. Level was 6.4 this morning but 5 mins after i got to work it dropped suddenly and i was hypo. No doubt due to all the rushing around i had to do.

@Gwynn congrats on the HS. I'm sure you'll love taking the dog on your walks.
@TinaD i'm sure your visitors will appreciate all your preparations. You've worked so hard to get everything ready for them. Good luck for tomorrow.
@ColinUK theres nothing wrong with showing emotion. 
@Robin Budapest looks lovely.
@eggyg have a safe journey home


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> ??? What on earth is that?!


I selected the word & then looked it up & it’s something about Friday the 13th!


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> I selected the word & then looked it up & it’s something about Friday the 13th!


I'll blame my earlier hypo on that then . I've been writing the date all day and didn't cotton on


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny said:


> I selected the word & then looked it up & it’s something about Friday the 13th!











						paraskevidekatriaphobia - definition of paraskevidekatriaphobia, fear of Friday the 13th, BuzzWord from Macmillan Dictionary.
					

paraskevidekatriaphobia, BuzzWord from Macmillan Dictionary. Whats is paraskevidekatriaphobia? Define paraskevidekatriaphobia with Macmillan Dictionary.Description of paraskevidekatriaphobic




					www.macmillandictionary.com
				




Not a word you come across in your daily Wordle!!


----------



## Griffin.

I have coulrophobia I'm literally sick and break into cold sweat at the sight of those creepy face painted weirdos clowns are the devil's spawn in getting creeped out just thinking about them. I spent the day in the yard in between rain showers taking pics of baby snails and reading about celtics myths and legends and also had a trip to the optometrists noticed my vision is a little fuzzy in that eye I thought it was because it was so bloodshot and swollen but nurse ratchet made an appt and took me anyway and I have to go back in two weeks as not sure if its just blood in it or some damage from the force of the blow 
I'm not going to lie I'm fed up now I just want to be healed and be able to get on with it now guess I need to dig a little deeper for just a little more patience 
Oh well stiff upper lip etc etc 
Keep smiling
Griff


----------



## sg295

I have some good news.

I received my appointment letter from the hospital and it’s surprisingly not that long to wait either - 21st June!

That’s definitely brightened up my day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Why am I getting up at the crack of dawn to see Bratislava? I’m on holiday!
Yesterday was Estergom, where they are busy replacing the copper cupola. The locals were outraged because the new one is brown, until it was explained to them that in a few years it will have oxidised to green. But it’s going to look piebald for a few years.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 after a disturbed night with neighbours screaming at each other in the street at 2am and then again at 4am. 

Thinking about what the dietician said, not the prayer bit but the other stuff, and allowing that to sink in. 
Off out for the day to Bushy Park/Hampton Court so hopefully it’ll stay dry and I’ll see some fawns frolicking about!

@Robin The only thing I think of when someone mentions Bratislava is that James Bond film with the cellist! What’s it like? (The city not the James Bond film!)


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and I’m on the 5.8 step with my fellow early riser @Robin. Why am I up so early when I’m back from holiday and I’m not going anywhere, except a quick trip to Aldi to tide us over until Monday?

We got back home at 3.30 after leaving the cottage at 8.30. Never got out the car driving through Glencoe, we wanted to, we stopped and parked up but the rain was horizontal by this stage. And as Dame Mary says, no one likes a soggy bottom! Especially when you know you’ve another 4/5 hours drive home. We were disappointed but there’s always another time. We stopped in Balloch at the foot of Loch Lomond. Had a nice walk through the Balloch Country Park, it was dry by now but cold and very breezy. Then had fish and chips in a fish and chip restaurant. As usual I waited until it came before bolusing, then I split it incase I didn’t eat it all. The portions were just right, I almost finished it, Mr Eggy finished mine for me. Bolused again driving through Glasgow as I was heading up. Worked out well. A long journey home, the roads were very busy especially going along Loch Lomond and through Glasgow and the M8. Once we hit the M74 and M6 it was great and flew home. Popped into our local butchers/ fishmongers/ greengrocer, which is just a few minutes from J43 of the M6, got meat, fish, veg, cheese and biscuits ( farmers’ children coming at 10.30) got back on the M6 and got off at J42 and we were home in two minutes. Washing to tackle this morning, which isn’t much as we travelled light and I did a couple of washes whilst there. It’s nice to be home. 

Have a great day all. 

The last of the holiday photos.
1.Foot of Loch Lomond in Balloch.
2. Talk about lazy, a moorhen hitching a ride on a dingy!
3. Balloch Castle and Country Park, what a lovely place to have on your doorstep.
4. A fawn, obviously very frightened and lost.  Hope it’s mother found it. There was lots of dogs around the park.


----------



## harbottle

5.1 for me. While in meeting a work, the GP surgery called on my mobile. I thought 'oh no, they want to make me take statins'. Anyway, when I called back after the meeting it was for a referral to DESMOND and they wanted some height/weight/BP info. When I told them my hba1c was down and I'd lost a lot of weight, they looked at my record and after the last blood test it said, 'NO FURTHER ACTION'. Then they said the nurse would probably not bother referring me to DESMOND due my last test being OK.

So it's taken 9 months to get that sorted out - when I was diagnosed rather than go into a panic I did the research and lost weight and reduced BG myself. How do people who need help cope when it takes 9 months to get referred onto a dietary course to help with the condition?

As I'm currently using a Libre sensor (Self funded) I also realised that stress at work causes my BG to rise far, far more than food! Especially stressful meetings with customers where they tell me they've found 'strange issues' in the software I'm writing!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

I managed to book a phone call with a GP yesterday, we spoke about three things which was good,
a referral to a different hospital for care of and ultimately one day ankle surgery - having a week ago been discharged due to lack of staff at the local hospital, hope I get the referral he spoke of, on his recommendation I’ve called the diabetes department, no waiting for a appointment now (I'm thinking I’d be better going back on Ozempic) 

not planning on doing to much this weekend, trying to rest my ankle following a busy week at work

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.3 here.

Well done @harbottle for taking the initiative and sorting yourself out, rather than wait 9 whole months!!! Shocking.

More Welsh this morning, then off to see my mam. Have a great weekend, peeps.


----------



## rayray119

10.2 but potentially could up be happening while working out brackfast(,I offen feel like I need to work it out before testing because then the asser might change). Yesterday was okay bacfast aparty from spiking but back around where it was for lunch. Can't say the same for the lunch and evening I don't think my body to make its mind how insulin it what's at the moment oh well hopefully things will become more pricatble  once things are worked out.


----------



## Lucyr

Much more stable night with an 8.4 this morning which is about the same as I went to bed on


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 4.1


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.4 today with a sluggish headache. Not sure whether thats from the glass of wine (or two) last night, lack of caffeine or sleeping to heavy. Still, up and at it today. I've got washing to hang out, bed to change and cleaning around to do. If i get on with it, i can sit in the sunshine with my book this afternoon.

Have a good Saturday!


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

8.0 is that okay?


----------



## rayray119

Jelly Babies Save Lives said:


> 8.0 is that okay?


That's a number I would be fairly happy with


----------



## Lisa66

A rather disappointing 12.3 for me…getting a bit frustrated with this. Although did over sleep so a bit of DP there and we also were out for a meal last night. A rather nice Thai restaurant in town. I haven’t had Thai food before, not sure why, but I really enjoyed it…food was fabulous.

Anyway…hope everyone has a lovely day. Garden for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just back from a sunny 7 mile early morning walk. 
My reading first thing was 5.6. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all! 
Bit of a disappointing 10.1 for me this morning but that is because I spent most of the day on my backside driving yesterday and got almost no exercise. I also ate "off piste" carb wise as we stopped at services for lunch (savoury mince with chips, carrots and peas (not the best choice of veg) on the way there and tea and a chocolate brownie on the way back. It was a nice treat in some respects to eat "normal" food and just think "stuff my diabetes " for one day. I managed the lunch reasonably well and just tipped into double figures afterwards but the brownie (with no prebolus time) took me from 4 to 14. Totally guessed the carbs and corrected later. Got home late but had a hankering for some award winning black pudding I bought (It would be rude not to when visiting Lancashire  ) Cooked the whole pack before bed intending to eat one piece and reheat the rest today but it was just heavenly so ended up eating nearly all of it with pickled beetroot. So I then needed to inject more insulin .... all total guesswork and I was just coming down from the brownie with active insulin still in my system for that. I guessed a 1.5 increase in basal for the lack of exercise but maybe 2.5 would have been a better decision.
Anyway, I had a lovely day away, gave my diabetes the minimum attention/consideration that it needed and didn't have a major disaster, so I am counting that as a success. We both really enjoyed meeting the guy we went to see, who was really fascinating (we were there hours!!) and seeing all his carriages and harness and Ian bought a carriage, so we will be having a return trip to collect it within the month. Maybe with practice I can keep things in single figures!! Ian will be driving next time so I will be able to keep a closer eye on my levels and prebolus and correct whilst we are travelling. Got to get some more of that gorgeous black pudding too!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> It was a nice treat in some respects to eat "normal" food and just think "stuff my diabetes " for one day


I think its nice to do every so often. I'm glad you had a nice day


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.6 today.

Just activated a new libre so we will hope this one will behave itself a little more!

Have a good day


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Well, after yesterdays HS I thought I'd go for a other one....and...er.... 4.6 rats

Just been to the optician. Worried about my left eye with some new 'blobs' (don't think they are floaters, possibly a bleed. I don't know) and about the glasses they did for me as the right eye is blurred on 2 pairs but not the third. Got an urgent appointment for this coming monday. They did suggest that I go to A&E but considering the huge wait times at A&E and stress I felt that a relaxing time at home, waiting for Monday, would be the better option.

Getting old stinks!!!

Have a great day today whatever you ard doing


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6.8 and a flatfish most of the night so basal is not changing for now.

Washing out on the new rotary. 

FA Cup and Eurovision seem to be on the agenda today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 17.3
Readings have generally stabilised across the day on pre meals tests and aren't climbing over the day like they have been. 
Still getting impatient and want to either adjust by more or with fewer days wait between adjustments. .

No major plans for today. I asked my daughter if she wanted to go and see fantastic beasts at the cinema but she would rather watch Moana at home and get some snacks. Got a tesco booked for later on with some snacks inc stuff a recipe for cinema style nacho cheese sauce that was posted on Odeon's website 
Been a while since we had movie time so looking forwards to that. Will go totally easy with carbs at dinner to try and balance things out but I need a bit of a treat yourself day (without going overboard).

Hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'5, almost like @freesia and I also had a glass of wine. Coincidence?? 

@rebrascora nice to read you had a mini "break" from diabetes (within reason) and you enjoyed it! 

@ColinUK hope the dietitian gave you some useful info or ideas, along with their prayers. 

Had a nice and productive day yesterday. Housework in the morning and a good time with my friend in the evening. She is going today to a Pride event in a nearby city, with some other people I know, unfortunately I work split shift today. But my housemates are going to the local club tonight and I want to join them, it's been a while since we don't go out together. 

Also I tried on my black jeans which I didn't dare to wear for a bit, they still fit but are a bit tight around the waist. So I'm not thinking of losing X pounds, my goal is to get this jeans to fit comfortably again. I just love how I look in them, specially from behind


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Morning all!
> Bit of a disappointing 10.1 for me this morning but that is because I spent most of the day on my backside driving yesterday and got almost no exercise. I also ate "off piste" carb wise as we stopped at services for lunch (savoury mince with chips, carrots and peas (not the best choice of veg) on the way there and tea and a chocolate brownie on the way back. It was a nice treat in some respects to eat "normal" food and just think "stuff my diabetes " for one day. I managed the lunch reasonably well and just tipped into double figures afterwards but the brownie (with no prebolus time) took me from 4 to 14. Totally guessed the carbs and corrected later. Got home late but had a hankering for some award winning black pudding I bought (It would be rude not to when visiting Lancashire  ) Cooked the whole pack before bed intending to eat one piece and reheat the rest today but it was just heavenly so ended up eating nearly all of it with pickled beetroot. So I then needed to inject more insulin .... all total guesswork and I was just coming down from the brownie with active insulin still in my system for that. I guessed a 1.5 increase in basal for the lack of exercise but maybe 2.5 would have been a better decision.
> Anyway, I had a lovely day away, gave my diabetes the minimum attention/consideration that it needed and didn't have a major disaster, so I am counting that as a success. We both really enjoyed meeting the guy we went to see, who was really fascinating (we were there hours!!) and seeing all his carriages and harness and Ian bought a carriage, so we will be having a return trip to collect it within the month. Maybe with practice I can keep things in single figures!! Ian will be driving next time so I will be able to keep a closer eye on my levels and prebolus and correct whilst we are travelling. Got to get some more of that gorgeous black pudding too!


True you can't not eat black pudding while in the north I didn't use to like black pudding but going to uni in the north changed that.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  8.7 again, despite wine last night.

The food festival was good fun, though it was overcast with an occasional sighting of the sun alternating with a cold wind. I only had one slight incidence of vertigo on some steep steps.  Lots of good music and a heck of a lot of food outlets!  I bought a selection of "genuine curry pastes made in India".... well, wherever they were made the resulting curries (Butter Chicken, Rogan Josh and a couple more) tasted excellent.  J rather fancied some rum he tasted but didn't buy as it was prohibitively expensive.  We resisted the Greek food outlets which rather dominated the lunch options (we will be there eating the real thing soon enough) and chose sausages in baguettes with onions and gravy from a French street food stall for lunch, followed by half a brownie each.  Total rubbish and not good for me.  I ended up skimming 18, but that was partly due to not bolussing until after I ate.  One HUGE drawback of the Omnipod is that you cannot see the PDM display outdoors, all you can see is your own reflection on the screen.  I had to find somewhere inside one of the marquees to be able to see it.  I daren't leave my food on the table or it would have been full of sand or possibly blown away altogether and I didn't want to leave poor Julian holding it so he couldn't eat his.  Our friend also had her hands full holding hers.  Unfortunately the "famous chefs" turned out to be people I had never heard of trying to cook on a fire pit and advertising their services as "private chefs" which was disappointing.

Have a good day everyone... we shall be watching Eurovision later, though doubt UK stand a chance.

@Elenka_HM Good luck getting into those jeans... 

@Gwynn hope all turns out well at the opticians.  I had a similar thing and it transpired to be a slight detachment of a retina.  I was told to stay well hydrated and it cleared up very quickly.


----------



## Pattidevans

Ooops.. forgot the attachments
The food festival
A rather tame blackbird having a bath at the garden centre the day before.


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> True you can't not eat black pudding while in the north I didn't use to like black pudding but going to uni in the north changed that.



This was a tray bake black pudding similar to how my mother used to make it rather than the dense stuff in a sausage casing that you normally see on sale and I have to say it was nearly as good as Mam's home made. 
When I was a child we used to walk up to the abattoir at the top of the hill with a bucket to get a gallon of pigs blood and then bring it home and mix it with milk and add the barley and grated fat and Mam always used chopped mint from the garden and then pour it into big trays and bake it in the oven until the top was crispy and it was soft and moist underneath. Yum!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> This was a tray bake black pudding similar to how my mother used to make it rather than the dense stuff in a sausage casing that you normally see on sale and I have to say it was nearly as good as Mam's home made.
> When I was a child we used to walk up to the abattoir at the top of the hill with a bucket to get a gallon of pigs blood and then bring it home and mix it with milk and add the barley and grated fat and Mam always used chopped mint from the garden and then pour it into big trays and bake it in the oven until the top was crispy and it was soft and moist underneath. Yum!


That image is enough to put anybody off black pudding for life.
My daughter is vegetarian and some of her housemates (from Finland) had cooked a meal with 'blood sausage' and thought it would be fine for her as it was not meat. She freaked out and rang me in floods of tears so upset that they could even think it would be OK.


----------



## Lisa66

rebrascora said:


> This was a tray bake black pudding similar to how my mother used to make it rather than the dense stuff in a sausage casing that you normally see on sale and I have to say it was nearly as good as Mam's home made.
> When I was a child we used to walk up to the abattoir at the top of the hill with a bucket to get a gallon of pigs blood and then bring it home and mix it with milk and add the barley and grated fat and Mam always used chopped mint from the garden and then pour it into big trays and bake it in the oven until the top was crispy and it was soft and moist underneath. Yum!



I can’t find the right words….definitely not yum!


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> This was a tray bake black pudding similar to how my mother used to make it rather than the dense stuff in a sausage casing that you normally see on sale and I have to say it was nearly as good as Mam's home made.


I mean, the list of ingredients is a bit off putting if you think about it, but we have this kind of "flat" black pudding at work instead of the round one, and I think it's much better, thought probably not as good as a northern homemade one.

In Spain we have morcilla which is made with blood, onions and in some areas, rice. I was never a fan, and black pudding is not my favourite either, but I tried.


----------



## freesia

I've never bought or cooked black pudding although if we go away anywhere and its included in the breakfast i've always enjoyed it. I didn't know what was in it until now though!! How i got to my age without knowing that i just don't know . It did taste good though.

Last load of washing in (where its all come from i don't know), house dusted, bathroom cleaned and back lawn mowed. I reckon i've earned myself lunch in the garden with my book now.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> The only thing I think of when someone mentions Bratislava is that James Bond film with the cellist! What’s it like? (The city not the James Bond film!)


We enjoyed it. It’s a mix of everything, a pedestrianised old town you can walk across in 10minutes, with mediaeval, baroque and nineteenth century buildings, a castle on the hill with a baroque garden, and the whole thing has a fascinating history. All the brutalist communist era concrete stuff is outside the old town. Their economy has been good recently, so lots of restoration been done in the old town, and they’re beginning to restore the 60s stuff too! Several groups of lads (both U.K. and German) on stag nights around, of course, it being a weekend, Having spent half a day there, though, I feel I can now tick it off my lifetime list, whereas other small capital cities we’ve been to briefly, like Ljubljana, I’d be happy to go back and spend more time.


----------



## Griffin.

Was a 13 6 this morning. 
I'm a little sad today found out that my dog walking pal passed away a few days ago he was such a lovely old fella was 87 and was full of stories I really treasured those morning walks with him I hope I'm as spry and full of life at his age as he was. Today's plan include a fish bbq and a trip to the park the green necked parakeets are back so Im hoping for a few good pictures. 
Have a lovey Saturday 
Griff


----------



## Michael12421

Condolences on the loss of your friend @griffin


----------



## Lanny

Hanging my head down in shame! 15:15 BS 8.5  I actually woke for a loo trip & looked at the iPhone clock, still not gotten around to getting a new watch, & it was 13:50 but, was still tired & groggy so tried to get back to sleep! Was JUST starting to drop off when Tresiba alarm went off at 14:30, bashed it off, in annoyance, tried to grab 20 winks at least if not the full 40, why IS it called 40 winks?, & eventually gave it up as basal was waiting! Soohhh! An 8.5 for DP & a bit late on Tresiba albeit that’s more forgiving than being late with Levemir! 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & continue having a Wonderful Day! 

I’m just finishing off a lazy Belvita breakfast biscuit soft bakes blueberry, yummy, while I read posts & posted! 

I had the same thing yesterday on 34NR & ended up on a surprising BS 4.3 when testing for lunch about 5 & a half hours later than needed a precautionary JB so, only 30 NR today will hopefully be ok? Still a wee bit of adjusting here & there of NR doses but, discounting today’s waking BS & BS in general the lower 84 Tresiba seems to be more or less bang on!


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans thanks for the reply. I am very concerned and I suspect that you are right too. Looks like I may have to speend Monday or Tuesday at the hospital. Not sure how it all goes. I go to the opticians. They may then think a visit to the hospital is needed, but would it be A&E and if so can they treat it there and then or is it something that takes months to get treatment. Still, I will start with the opticians on Monday at 4:30pm.


----------



## Pattidevans

Gwynn said:


> @Pattidevans thanks for the reply. I am very concerned and I suspect that you are right too. Looks like I may have to speend Monday or Tuesday at the hospital. Not sure how it all goes. I go to the opticians. They may then think a visit to the hospital is needed, but would it be A&E and if so can they treat it there and then or is it something that takes months to get treatment. Still, I will start with the opticians on Monday at 4:30pm.


In my case the optician told me to go to the optical A&E dept.  I never knew there was such a thing.... apart from drinking lots of fluids I had no treatment and it just cleared up.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS, so sorry, I completely forgot to thank @ColinUK for the yoghurt recipe.  Will give it a go, hubby eats tons of the stuff.  FWIW I use a new J-cloth to strain yoghurt when I want Labneh.


----------



## zippyjojo

Hi Everyone - my numbers have been a bit up the last couple of days even though I have been very "good". Went out to lunch with some friends yesterday and just had two starters (which were very small with no carbs) and didn't partake of the delicious sourdough bread that they serve there.  Hey ho. I think because I've been keeping my BG around 5 & 6 when I saw an 8 it shocked me but actually I need to relax a bit about it. Got the letter from the Diabetes doctor from the OCDEM this morning and he mentioned his suggestion that I only finger prick randomly 3 times a week for now. There is no way that I'll be doing that as I just know I will completely lose focus. I want a good "score" at my next HbA1c.  He also mentioned in the letter that it's basically inevitable that I'll have to start on insulin at some point but I just want to stave it off for as long as I can.  We've got a woodpecker nest in our garden at the moment so I'm wasting quite a lot of time standing still craning my neck.   I also think I need to make my profile pic look a bit more summery on here


----------



## Bexlee

A 3.3 for me. Mad busy week, super tired. Had a restful day for a change. 

Lots of posts caught up on.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> A 3.3 for me. Mad busy week, super tired. Had a restful day for a change.
> 
> Lots of posts caught up on.


GCSEs coming up?


----------



## Bexlee

freesia said:


> GCSEs coming up?


Yep - from Monday. It’s all a bit crazy after 2 years of not doing them.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> Yep - from Monday. It’s all a bit crazy after 2 years of not doing them.


I know the feeling. We've just finished Y6 SATS, now have Y2 SATS!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Robin

Morning all , 5.8 here. No lie in for me, off to see the castle where Richard the Lionheart was imprisoned. Legend has it that he was rescued by his minstrel Blondel, who found him by singing his favourite songs all over the place until Richard answered. The castle is on top of a high rock, I can only assume Blondel had a really loud voice!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 6.3, back and hip pain awful. Definitely overdid it yesterday. Picked up my Ukrainian guests at 12.53. A nice family with no English except for Grannie who has retained a remarkable amount of her school lessons - thank heavens for her! Kids completely exhausted after 2 days travel and sleeping in airport at Stansted - until they found the bicycles and whizzed off at Mach 8 with me shouting "on the left" and Grannie translating ad alta voce. Much laughter and chaos. Seems my vegetarian choices have gone down OK - no expert on that being a dedicated keto dieter - pass me another bullock sort of eater. Today is the great "try on" of donated clothes and returning those which do no fit. Living room looks like an Oxfam extension but all nice quality and clean - people have been so kind. Poor Wolf was in shock with so many new people but calmed down once the gravy bones were handed out. I've been up and fed the animals but there is total silence from guest accommodation so far. Hopefully they are catching up on much needed sleep.


----------



## Lucyr

14.5 this morning and rising. Bit confusing given I was 4.9 before i went to bed, but apparently got up to 18 overnight.


----------



## rayray119

7.3(test done sooner after I got up this morning) I actually ate 4 in the morning as I got down from to 5.1 from 8 and felt like I was dropping) I'll have to see what happens on on evening I don't go out and may have now think about cutting back my evening livemir(and just accept dawn phermermon is going to happen sometimes) I probably rather do that then risk dropping in the night)  I'm thinking about asking to go back to once of a day thing(not for blood sugar reasons just will make things a bit percentlly ) and adjusting though food things understand Il use the fleaxabity then. I might discuss it with my team and see what they suggest(I do chose to do shifts by the way my work don't make me I think theres miss understanding there yeah sometimes timings change after I put I. For them but events time change and clients might change their requirements).   Anyway apartenty local guidelines for cgms is exacted to released in the summer so in a few months I might have more of an idea weather I'll be aload to try one in the future instead of the libre which didn't work for me. Because I wanting something to be able to make more informed decisions at the moment because I think I've made some of the wrong ones


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## Griffin.

Morning all it's a 12.9 
Still on the high side but so much better than its been in ages. Editing and sorting photos today I take so many I need to transfer them to the pc and cut out the ones I don't need also need to go shopping or I'll be eating the pups kibble for the next meal and she's not that into sharing. 
Have a great Sunday 
Griff


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 7.2 for me.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.9 for me. Ironing to do today, maybe go for a walk if the showers hold off. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## freesia

@TinaD good to hear your guests arrived safely.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning.  8.1 but this am it was the direct result of 2 Dextrose and half a cookie at 3am due to a 4.1  alarm.

Eurovision was surprising because of the UK coming 2nd for a change... might well have won if not for  a huge surge of votes for Ukraine... due to sympathy for their plight rather than appreciation of their entry methinks.  Spain did well @Elenka_HM, due in part to the beautiful singer.  personally I  liked Greece.

@TinaD glad to hear of your Ukranians arrival.  Hope they settle in well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 on this late lie in. It’s all catching up with me, holidays do that to you. 

Had a busy day yesterday, washing,shopping, childcare, feeding the five thousand etc. Today is going to be a bit quieter, apart from making a steak and ale pie for tea. Weather promising, I’m a bit unnerved as we haven’t seen any rain for two whole days! 

Have a super Sunday. 

@TinaD so glad your guests have arrived safely. I can’t imagine what they’re feeling, grateful but probably very anxious/ nervous. At least they have you and your friends and neighbours to support them. Hope things go well for you all.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> That image is enough to put anybody off black pudding for life.
> My daughter is vegetarian and some of her housemates (from Finland) had cooked a meal with 'blood sausage' and thought it would be fine for her as it was not meat. She freaked out and rang me in floods of tears so upset that they could even think it would be OK.


Mum once cooked a huge buffet meal for, I think it was an anniversary party maybe, and a great uncle by marriage was veggie. 
He was wolfing the stuff down quite happily until he asked mum how she made X and Y. 
“Oh really simple!” she says,” just rice, peppers, mushrooms, salt and pepper and a couple of chicken stock cubes…” lol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> PS, so sorry, I completely forgot to thank @ColinUK for the yoghurt recipe.  Will give it a go, hubby eats tons of the stuff.  FWIW I use a new J-cloth to strain yoghurt when I want Labneh.


I’ve got j-cloths but the cheesecloth was only £3 so thought I’d treat myself. 
I’d advise googling recipes/how to’s for whichever method you’re going to use but I’m sure you’ll be fine and the difference between homemade and shop bought is huge.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Mum once cooked a huge buffet meal for, I think it was an anniversary party maybe, and a great uncle by marriage was veggie.
> He was wolfing the stuff down quite happily until he asked mum how she made X and Y.
> “Oh really simple!” she says,” just rice, peppers, mushrooms, salt and pepper and a couple of chicken stock cubes…” lol


My Dad was vegetarian and used Worcester sauce on everything, not realising it had anchovies in it. Before the days of ingredients having to be listed of course.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning for me after a late night but a pretty good sleep. 

Went out to Bushy Park house spotting and they had lovely houses but all frankly a little deer. 









I think this is a hawk or falcon of some kind. It was quite small. Reddish on top. It hovered for ages above long grass and would drop lower in steps closer to prey but didn’t see it successfully get anything. 

It was probably after the well disguised rabbits and mice!

 There’s a rabbit in the centre of this picture!



The deer were fabulous. They’re truly wild, obviously it’s a managed herd but they are wild and have freedom to roam over 95% of the park. 
There’s a sense of then accepting our presence with a slightly disdainful wariness but then we found ourselves surrounded by grazing bucks and does as they ate and cooled down in the river. 

One young buck sat down no more than three foot away and this particular herd numbered about 50 or so. 

What did change was when a puppy slipped the leash and came over to investigate. In a flash the herd was not running away but actually all stood their ground and made a move on the puppy who ran back to his distraught owners. 

Walked 20km over the course of the very relaxed day and I’ll certainly head back to Bushy Park again as it’s such a special place. 

Also happens to be the location for the first ever Park Run!


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning for me after a late night but a pretty good sleep.
> 
> Went out to Bushy Park house spotting and they had lovely houses but all frankly a little deer.
> 
> View attachment 20999
> 
> View attachment 21000
> 
> View attachment 21001
> 
> View attachment 21002
> 
> I think this is a hawk or falcon of some kind. It was quite small. Reddish on top. It hovered for ages above long grass and would drop lower in steps closer to prey but didn’t see it successfully get anything.
> 
> It was probably after the well disguised rabbits and mice!
> 
> There’s a rabbit in the centre of this picture!
> 
> View attachment 21003
> 
> The deer were fabulous. They’re truly wild, obviously it’s a managed herd but they are wild and have freedom to roam over 95% of the park.
> There’s a sense of then accepting our presence with a slightly disdainful wariness but then we found ourselves surrounded by grazing bucks and does as they ate and cooled down in the river.
> 
> One young buck sat down no more than three foot away and this particular herd numbered about 50 or so.
> 
> What did change was when a puppy slipped the leash and came over to investigate. In a flash the herd was not running away but actually all stood their ground and made a move on the puppy who ran back to his distraught owners.
> 
> Walked 20km over the course of the very relaxed day and I’ll certainly head back to Bushy Park again as it’s such a special place.
> 
> Also happens to be the location for the first ever Park Run!


Red Kite ?
Love your pictures.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Good morning! 6.9 on finger prick for me after last night's fiasco. Thank you everyone for responding! Enjoy today & keep up the good work. Love to all.


----------



## goodybags

Woke up a bit later today (about 8:30) but only just tested, as didn’t have any strips up stairs to do my usual waking test, BS was 9.2 just now 
but allowing for the F.O.T.F.S it probably wasn’t so high on waking

I received GP referral letter yesterday, so I’ve already booked a appointment for early next month.
OK this hospital isn’t so close by, its a private hospital but looking at their website they do quite a bit of NHS Orthopaedic work so I’m keeping my fingers crossed.

Have a great day everybody whatever your doing today


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Red Kite ?
> Love your pictures.


Think it’s a kestrel. 
Red kite would have been a lot bigger I feel.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 but decided it was too early, then a 7.0 and when I finally sprang into action 6.3.

Received a minuteful kidney test kit through the post yesterday. Consists of a pot to pee in, a dipstick and a colour chart. You scan the stick on your phone via the accompanying app which analyses the results. All ok but seems a bit of a waste as I just submitted a sample just over a week ago. For some reason the surgery have decided they want to reviews as well as the hospital. I can only assume there must be money in it for them.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me but that was after a 4 unit correction for a 12.2 a couple of hours earlier. Totally my own fault as I lost control of my eating at bedtime (the usual result of me going off piste from my low carb menu the previous day) and had about 7-10 prunes with crunchy peanut butter, eating them just one at a time. Kept saying to myself that I wouldn't eat any more and then I did, so had to keep sticking in more insulin. Lost track of where I was at with carbs and insulin but knew the peanut butter would release overnight and keep me from dropping low. My graph suggests I was only into double figures for about an hour so not too bad. 4 units seems like a bit of overkill for a 12.2 but I knew I would be waking before it was spent and it could always deal with any DP/FOTF and the peanut butter would still be releasing a bit. Looks like it worked out pretty well anyway.
I find intuitively using my insulin in conjunction with my Libre and correcting with carbs or insulin later rather than actively counting carbs and using ratios and correction factors, works well for me and takes a lot of the mental strain out of it. Just knowing that I can nudge things one way or the other a bit when I need to, if I keep an eye on my Libre (ie sugar surfing) gives me the confidence to be more bold with my corrections and insulin doses in general.

Off to my sister's this afternoon to play with her GGs and then be well fed by her lovely husband.

@TinaD So impressed with the thought, work and organization you have put into welcoming your Ukrainian guests. I am in awe of your achievements! I cannot imagine how difficult it must be for them to be uprooted from everything they know and their loved ones and I hope that they will find peace of mind, and hope in their new home with you. Sounds like the children are off to a good start (the bikes were a great idea) and I am sure they will enjoy the country/farm environment with the animals. Good luck to you all!

@ColinUK Yes, red kites are huge! There was a reintroduction program here in our valley about 20 years ago and they are really flourishing and we see them almost daily. I also see deer daily from my kitchen window/back door. I had to chase a young buck the other evening that was giving one of my fruit tree saplings a really hard time!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning for me after a late night but a pretty good sleep.
> 
> Went out to Bushy Park house spotting and they had lovely houses but all frankly a little deer.
> 
> View attachment 20999
> 
> View attachment 21000
> 
> View attachment 21001
> 
> View attachment 21002
> 
> I think this is a hawk or falcon of some kind. It was quite small. Reddish on top. It hovered for ages above long grass and would drop lower in steps closer to prey but didn’t see it successfully get anything.
> 
> It was probably after the well disguised rabbits and mice!
> 
> There’s a rabbit in the centre of this picture!
> 
> View attachment 21003
> 
> The deer were fabulous. They’re truly wild, obviously it’s a managed herd but they are wild and have freedom to roam over 95% of the park.
> There’s a sense of then accepting our presence with a slightly disdainful wariness but then we found ourselves surrounded by grazing bucks and does as they ate and cooled down in the river.
> 
> One young buck sat down no more than three foot away and this particular herd numbered about 50 or so.
> 
> What did change was when a puppy slipped the leash and came over to investigate. In a flash the herd was not running away but actually all stood their ground and made a move on the puppy who ran back to his distraught owners.
> 
> Walked 20km over the course of the very relaxed day and I’ll certainly head back to Bushy Park again as it’s such a special place.
> 
> Also happens to be the location for the first ever Park Run!


Beautiful. Think the bird might be a kestrel. Just going by the description. They are a red brown, quite small and will hover for ages. Google it, see what you think.


----------



## Lanny

11:34 BS 11.4 Sigh! I forced myself to go to bed a bit earlier & had a right royal battle to sleep around 6am & now forcing myself up, at coffee point, as I’m trying out the new, to me, Taylors Lava Java coffee bags! I obviously underdid the NR bolus for a Chinese takeaway last night of Salt & chilli king prawn with chips & a can of coke! 60 NR usually does the trick but, I had coke too & my basal is a bit lower now too so, not factoring in both those things properly & I wake on double figures this morning! Ah well! 

Just about squeeze in!  A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good late morning everyone.

another 4.6 BG

Busy on an App update today

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning for me after a late night but a pretty good sleep.
> 
> Went out to Bushy Park house spotting and they had lovely houses but all frankly a little deer.
> 
> View attachment 20999
> 
> View attachment 21000
> 
> View attachment 21001
> 
> View attachment 21002
> 
> I think this is a hawk or falcon of some kind. It was quite small. Reddish on top. It hovered for ages above long grass and would drop lower in steps closer to prey but didn’t see it successfully get anything.
> 
> It was probably after the well disguised rabbits and mice!
> 
> There’s a rabbit in the centre of this picture!
> 
> View attachment 21003
> 
> The deer were fabulous. They’re truly wild, obviously it’s a managed herd but they are wild and have freedom to roam over 95% of the park.
> There’s a sense of then accepting our presence with a slightly disdainful wariness but then we found ourselves surrounded by grazing bucks and does as they ate and cooled down in the river.
> 
> One young buck sat down no more than three foot away and this particular herd numbered about 50 or so.
> 
> What did change was when a puppy slipped the leash and came over to investigate. In a flash the herd was not running away but actually all stood their ground and made a move on the puppy who ran back to his distraught owners.
> 
> Walked 20km over the course of the very relaxed day and I’ll certainly head back to Bushy Park again as it’s such a special place.
> 
> Also happens to be the location for the first ever Park Run!


Small, red back, long hover, head down position: kestrel? Red kite are not small - they are huge and have forked tails.


----------



## Lanny

Well! Eventually eating breakfast & that Lava Java coffee! Had already DP busted before posting earlier & it only brought me down a bit, a bit too conservative there too with 16 NR & not enough on lower tresiba, 13:02 BS 10.6! 

Another 3 minutes brew with 4 pumps of cinnamon syrup & 50 ml of hot milk with a Belvita blueberry soft bake with 36 NR a bit more for coffee! The verdict it’s too strong for me at number 6 compared to 4 for the Italian roast in strength so, will try a 2 minute brew next time: I usually put in 3 pumps of syrup & by instinct after smelling it after the brew put it an extra pump so, it’s not too bad but, I can taste it’s too strong for me! 

Edited to add:- Oops! Forgot to mention the half oatcake!  In case anyone new wonders about it? I combat rising blood sugars after waking if I don’t want to eat yet with half an oatcake & half of my breakfast dose of NR which is 16 units now but, I forgot to factor in the higher than target range BS this morning! I don’t seem to be QUITE on the ball at the moment! Little adjustments!


----------



## Benny G

My night-time low alarm is set for 3.5
This morning at 5:30, the alarm woke me up. Two Dextro tabs and a white coffee later my levels are restored and I'm wide awake. The day begins. 



Normal regime is Levemir at 11am, and 11pm, but I am currently taking my morning shot as soon as I get out of bed in a bid to halt the daily 'foot on floor' rise. Looks good for today. Experiment continues.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon guys! Woke up late, but not so late: 12:30, and my BG was 5'5.

I'm happy with my diabetes management yesterday. Dropped another unit from my Levemir, didn't see higher numbers and actually was 4'2 in my usual 8pm check. Still had to work a couple hours so had 1 JB, a small piece of bread and a spare chocolate from the box we use for customers' coffees. Usually I would overdo it a bit and eat a lot more bread (just because it's ready available) but this time I had just enough and was 5'9 2 hours later, when I could finally get dinner. 

Night out went better than expected, no alcohol at all but tons of dancing, and some other activities I won't go into more detail


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> Think it’s a kestrel.
> Red kite would have been a lot bigger I feel.



I thought Kestrel too @ColinUK - though more instinct than actual knowledge!


----------



## ColinUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I thought Kestrel too @ColinUK - though more instinct than actual knowledge!


I knew it wasn’t a pigeon, swan, duck or ostrich!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> I knew it wasn’t a pigeon, swan, duck or ostrich!



Good list. Pretty much the extent on my certainty for that size too. I would add ‘sea gull’ but that’s not actually a specific bird and there are bazillions of them that all look the same! 

Plus ‘pheasant’ but that is distinctive by the tire marks down its back and kerbside habitat.


----------



## Elenka_HM

@Pattidevans I didn't watch any of Eurovision this year but I've heard good things of both the Spain and UK numbers, so I'll find them in YouTube later


----------



## ColinUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good list. Pretty much the extent on my certainty for that size too. I would add ‘sea gull’ but that’s not actually a specific bird and there are bazillions of them that all look the same!
> 
> Plus ‘pheasant’ but that is distinctive by the tire marks down its back and kerbside habitat.


I’d recognise a partridge, pheasant, grouse as well I guess. And cassowary but hopefully I’d never met one of those in the wild!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Pheasants tend not to hover much!


----------



## Kaylz

Evening

Been feeling a bit crap since Friday, does anyone else treat a cold differently these days? Mum developed a cold on Tuesday and my first thought was to message Bruce to make him aware and let him decide if he still felt comfortable enough coming up, Friday I started to develop a sore throat (not surprising as mum has been coughing and sputtering absolutely everywhere) and again straight away messaged him to let him know and let him decide what he wanted to do 

Anyway after feeling a little off, having a sore lower back and very little sleep last night due to the neighbours drinking out the back most of the night I woke to an absolutely shocking 16.8 today (I did fall asleep for a brief period until I was woken by Bruce headbutting me by accident in his sleep)

Today food isn't interesting me and although I've tried every time I try to swallow it I feel like I want to be sick, mums making it seem like I'm being ungrateful but the high BG on top of everything else is the cause but she seems to think I'm making it up, its times like this I wish people were more understanding about how things affect you xx


----------



## freesia

@Kaylz if i feel rough my levels always rocket. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lucyr

@Kaylz i definitely treat a cold differently these days as as soon as the symptoms start i work from home instead of the office, avoid socialising in person etc to try and reduce the risk of spreading it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here, i’ve beaten Dawn again. Up at the crack for a coach trip to Salzburg today. Have been promised a tour of the gardens where they filmed part of The Sound of Music. As long as they don’t expect us to sing..


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A decent 5.3 this morning. Grey overcast after rain last evening. Very painful bum - had a trip when taking rubbish out and saved myself with a twist - think I have pulled piriformis muscle - ouch. Then Ukrainian kids wanted to play with Wolf, who is the most cowardly GSD in Universe. He wriggled and 40kg of dog twisted me again increasing damage. Fortunately Ukrainians do not speak English as some of mine was a little blue at that point. This has set off a flare so feeling a bit glum and have increased steroid dose. None of this helped by Natwest which claims to be friendly, and with whom I have banked for 40 years, having incomprehensible instructions on how to set up basic bank account for refugees which, when deciphered, means simply print off a form, fill it in, and go to bank. Needless to say the big laser printer decided to have a day off, lucky not to be thrown through window, only saved by pain levels. So up at 5.20 to convince the inkjet photographic machine to talk to Windows 11...7 pages of guff to be completed in English - no allowance for those who only write Cyrillic script...No bank account = no universal credit  so off to Carmarthen to sort it out with a human being despite the guidance on the web. What a bloody performance. How many refugees, struggling to work on a battered i-phone, have access to a printer? Aargh!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

5.5 today.

Have a good day


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Bexlee

8.4. 

Morning all. Have a good day.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning folks! A round 7 this morning. Back to 9 units of basal, injected in the train (not moving yet!) for a little change of scenery. A pretty standard rota this week, almost a normal 5 day week but I have Friday and Sunday off instead of Saturday and Sunday. Glad I have Friday because it's the first assessment for the talking therapy and may need some time alone after. 

Have a nice week everyone


----------



## Lisa66

Morning.

A disappointing 9.2 for me…getting a tad miffed with this. Yesterday I appeared to have been injecting slightly watered down insulin…any corrections seemed almost useless… it’ll no doubt suddenly sort itself out, I won’t know what I’ve done and hopefully I’ll toddle along nicely for a while…it’s how this game seems to work sometimes…he ho.

Busy day today. I hope you all have a good one


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.9 here.

Nothing much to report. More pump education for me today - the DTN videos (on the ABCD website) are brilliant. The info seems to hang around in my brain for longer if it comes from an online presentation.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Up very late this morning at 6:30am. Tired, probably due to stress and worry about my eyes. I have an urgent eye appointment at 4:30 this afternoon. I hope it shows nothing untoward. I will let you all know what they find. Stress. Stress. Stress.....

BG this morning 4.6 again. It seems a popular number for my morning readings recently. Not complaining though.

Out for a walk in a few minutes then back to sort out some dog pictures for the rest of the day or perhaps look again at my App update that did not go too well yesterday.

Other than that nothing planned.

Have a great day yoday whatever you are doing


----------



## Lucyr

6 point something today, forgotten already. So it looks like the overnight rise from 4 to 15 the night before was a strange one off rise, just like last nights totally flat 6 even after too many carbs in the evening (upset stomach after dinner so i replaced the carbs with biscuits as wasn't sure what would have been absorbed) was probably also a one off


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very pleasant 5.4 on this damp morning. 

Nothing much more exciting today than my three yearly “boob squashing” as @Robin so eloquently put it a few weeks ago. Not my most favourite thing to do on a wet Monday but hey, I am grateful. 
Then I’ll finish my post holiday shop which I dipped into on Saturday. Tesco this time, can’t get everything I need at Aldi. I’m afraid own brand beans would send Mr Eggy over the top, and only Hellmanns mayo will suffice for me. 

Have a Happy Monday all. 
@TinaD hope you get your back injury sorted and NatWest! Good luck and try not to overdo it. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  OK, it's not a House Special, but I'll take it!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz if i feel rough my levels always rocket. Hope you feel better soon


Thanks me too  Its by no means the worst I've had (yet anyway) but think I'm taking it harder because I've avoided one for over 2 years, the last one Bruce and mum had I somehow managed to avoid it xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me too! 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> @Kaylz i definitely treat a cold differently these days as as soon as the symptoms start i work from home instead of the office, avoid socialising in person etc to try and reduce the risk of spreading it.


Before it wouldn't have bothered me but I don't know I just felt the need to prewarn Bruce and let him decide what he wanted to do xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well when i woke i was in the 9s and had been up to 12 overnight. Suddenly its plummeted to 4 and i'm struggling to bring it up. Its been 45 mins now. Late for work again!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Not so great but a better than yesterday 10.something for me today

@freesia hope you manage to bring your levels up soon xx


----------



## Maca44

4.8 for me that's my average used to be 3's or 4.2ish so slight diet changes have got it up abit only go into the 3's now and then after work.


----------



## Pattidevans

In a hurry - so not caught up with the posts since yesterday lunchtime.  Off to a funeral.

Not sure I got it legitimately... a dextrose at 6.24.


----------



## Benny G

7.2 and creeping upwards. Ok, it must be morning


----------



## gll

Morning all. 15.5   I just love seeing shiny new waking numbers. 18 units so far has dropped me down by about 7-9 waking and mostly put a lid on the general trend of the huge rise throughout the day.
Slowly getting closer to where I need to be 

Have a great day everyone <3
hugs to everyone who is struggling


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Not had a chance to look through all the posts I missed over the weekend yet.  Anyway 6.7 for me, still not feeling right and having big anxiety attacks.  Going to try going to my running group and yoga tonight just hope my anxiety doesn't stop me, not been this bad with not wanting to go out on my own for about 20 years.  Was fine going out with hubby on Sunday to the shops.

@Pattidevans - congratulations on the HS, sorry to hear you are going to a funeral.

Sending my love to you all.  I'll come back on later to read all the posts I have missed.


----------



## joner847

Morning! Back again!! Mine was a rather high (for me) at 9.6!! No excuses, I think I've fallen off the wagon over the last few weeks! I'm also getting used to the new Metformin dose, which, I think, is forcing me to tweak my diet which I'm still adjusting.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wayward 7.1 for me. Looks like I could have got away without that oatcake.

By 'eck it's a bit damp and dismal out. 

Nevermind it'll bee inside jobs today.

@Kaylz colds are the pits when you haven't had one for a while.


----------



## rayray119

It was 13.7 however last night for the first in my 8 and half an months journey I took 5 units of novorapid instead of livemir(in my defanse it was on of my prirtictar grogry moments illness wise.) as I'm trying different things in the evening I wasn't sure how much I needed it I did end up doing a correction and at half midnight and well it looks like it's looked like it haven't worked for all I know it could have done but but just gone back up.


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 and already spent the morning in a long session with lawyers. What a soul destroying experience it is.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all!
Like @Lisa66 I had a ridiculous rise last night up to 15 that suggested my Fiasp had turned to water and even ignored stacked corrections. To make it more odd my levels were steady as a rock from 9.30am yesterday until 8pm, mostly mid 5s, so basal is clearly right. Injected 4units Fiasp with about 15mins prebolus time for evening meal which I thought was reasonable for 3 small saute potatoes, cauliflower cheese, swede and leeks with ham and chicken. Had cheese for afters so really no idea where the rise came from but injected 2 units half an hour later when levels were clearly climbing fast and then another 2u 45mins later, then another 3u an hour later when levels were still rising and then another 2u at 12.30am before bed. I also upped my basal by another unit to 5 and still woke up at 6.30am on 9.2. So that was 13units Fiasp plus an extra basal unit and still didn't bring me down to a decent number! Anyway, I refused to start the day on 9.2 so injected another 2 unit correction plus my current morning Levemir dose of 20 units and went back to sleep to wake up on a very nice 5.1..... so clearly my Fiasp hasn't turned to water after all! Sometimes there is just no logic to it! I had also been for quite a long ride on the horses in the early evening which should have helped bring levels down a little overnight.... but clearly didn't.

@Kaylz Hope you are feeling better soon. I used to get real humdingers of colds but I haven't had one for years and certainly not since diagnosis, so no idea how my BG will respond. Hope that doesn't tempt fate!!

@Pattidevans Congrats on your House Special and yes, it definitely counts. Hope you are able to share some happy memories with people you meet at the funeral as well as offer comfort to each other. 

@Griffin. So sorry to hear that your dog walking pal passed away but pleased that you are getting out yourself again now and starting to feel more human.


----------



## rebrascora

@rayray119 It is easy enough to do, when you aren't feeling well or are distracted by something when you go to inject. It has only happened to me once so far but I have also caught myself with the wrong pen in my hand a couple of times since.
Did you then inject the Levemir once you realised your mistake and then just eat carbs to cover the NR?


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> @rayray119 It is easy enough to do, when you aren't feeling well or are distracted by something when you go to inject. It has only happened to me once so far but I have also caught myself with the wrong pen in my hand a couple of times since.
> Did you then inject the Levemir once you realised your mistake and then just eat carbs to cover the NR?


Yes I did still give myself livermir I knew I still needed that(admitty though I did it after eating.


----------



## Griffin.

11.5 trending down i like it !
first walk with the pup this morning its pretty naff out there so she wasn't bothered and turned home half way round the route (not that I was complaining)
spent the day yesterday editing and choosing some pics for my portfolio I'm really thinking about going back to school and doing another course in photography its mostly online and i need something to keep me busy plus i feel like my brains turning to mush and needs a workout reading books are not quite cutting it at the moment  Police are coming to see me later on today something about court cases and witness statements. its like this blooming thing is never going to away i know i did the right thing but so much paperwork and back and froing is rubbing a little thin  but i shall persevere and hopefully justice will be served 
here's a few of the shots I've taken over the last week  will someone please tell me the names of these flowers ?
go get em tigers !!!
keep smiling 
griff


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Yes I did still give myself livermir I knew I still needed that(admitty though I did it after eating.


I also thought to myself well at least it wasn't the other way round.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine Really sorry to hear you are struggling so badly with anxiety. I can totally understand why. The world is in a big mess at the moment. I get spells of it but thankfully they have been relatively short lived and I am sleeping well which helps me to cope. Really hope you can get out for your run and yoga as you know it will help, but there are times when I really struggle to leave the house so I know it will be difficult, even though you will enjoy it when you get there. 
Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> @rayray119 It is easy enough to do, when you aren't feeling well or are distracted by something when you go to inject. It has only happened to me once so far but I have also caught myself with the wrong pen in my hand a couple of times since.
> Did you then inject the Levemir once you realised your mistake and then just eat carbs to cover the NR?


The funny thing when I'm injecting livermir at work I actually making myself contacting and always double checking (or even triple checking the pen)


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone (just!). 7.0 this morning. Went to my son's for dinner last night and it was risotto (bless!). I then followed it when I got back home with a bowl of crisps & cheese and some vegan truffles - think I'm falling into a habit with those particular snacks.  I had so many months last year avoiding anything rich because of my gallbladder problems and now I haven't got it and I don't react digestively to fat I think I'm subconsciously making up for lost time, but not sure why I seem to think it's fine to re-introduce Tyrrells crisps which are clearly high carb.  Chocolate wise I've found Booja Booja vegan hazelnut truffles which are lower carbs than normal chocolate but high fat - years ago I could really take it or leave it but nowadays I find I NEED chocolate in the evening.  I also have a large orange but convince myself that's fine because of all the fibre I'm eating with it (pitch etc).  Any advice or tips on how to satiate my late night cravings would be very welcome.  We had a charity event here yesterday with yet another afternoon tea. I largely resisted but did pop a couple of bite size pastry/creme anglaise cups into my mouth.  I ate the insides of a couple of finger sandwiches and completely avoided the scones & cakes. I need to do more walking this week as that seems to have tailed off. Have a great day everyone  @eggyg I love your mentions of Mr Eggy - really makes me LOL


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> Morning everyone (just!). 7.0 this morning. Went to my son's for dinner last night and it was risotto (bless!). I then followed it when I got back home with a bowl of crisps & cheese and some vegan truffles - think I'm falling into a habit with those particular snacks.


You hit the nail on the head I think with the comment about making up for lost time. 
Do you think you're compensating for something or is it a reward thing maybe? 
I know I have a tendency to reward myself for 'being good' and can justify ill-advised food decisions by telling myself that it's not often or that I'll do 'better' tomorrow.


----------



## Bloden

Well done @Griffin. for snapping that snail before it shot off LOL. My, what big fangs your puppy has!


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> You hit the nail on the head I think with the comment about making up for lost time.
> Do you think you're compensating for something or is it a reward thing maybe?
> I know I have a tendency to reward myself for 'being good' and can justify ill-advised food decisions by telling myself that it's not often or that I'll do 'better' tomorrow.


I think fundamentally I'm just greedy! I also think I'm still rewarding myself for giving up alcohol 2 years & nearly 4 months ago (not that I'm counting ).  That's why it's definitely important for me to keeping checking my BG (only twice a day now) and keep an eye on my overall nutritional input.


----------



## Lanny

Hanging my head down in shame again today!  15:03 BS 8.7 A bit late for Tresiba & pills but, they’re in! Albeit I had to go to the kitchen for a new Tresiba pen to find it’s the last one so, phoned the chemist to deliver the backlog of 3 NR boxes, 1 box of Tresiba, 2 boxes of needles, sharps box, testing strips & a box of lancets that’s been sitting there from up to 2 weeks while I was FF obsessed!  So, from being 15 minutes late, time to respond to alarm, to being 30 minutes late by the time I rang the chemist while the last Tresiba pen was in my hand from the fridge & before I forget, AGAIN!

Another Australian greeting, then, today!  A Very G’day Mates & continue having a Wonderful Day!

Yesterday’s forcing myself up earlier & having the new Lava Java coffee FINALLY after getting up too late for coffee all week rather backfired on me! Was still tired all day but, wired on a double whammy of caffeine & adrenaline when that wore off so, I had an EVEN HARDER time trying to sleep last night: was trying from 21:00 on & it was some time after 06:00 before all that caffeine & adrenaline ebbed away for me to drop off to sleep! 

I forgot, didn’t I? About the previous postings about the effects of being tired AND wired: drinking caffeine on top of adrenaline when already tired; even more dangerous for driving than being tired alone according to the results of that scientific experiment I saw quite some time ago & I posted about before! 

I won’t be doing THAT again, for a while at least until I forget next time: I forget SO easily; get distracted & it’s out of my head!


----------



## gll

Griffin. said:


> here's a few of the shots I've taken over the last week  will someone please tell me the names of these flowers ?


slimius snalius and cutius doggius are the only 2 i know


----------



## ColinUK

Griffin. said:


> 11.5 trending down i like it !
> first walk with the pup this morning its pretty naff out there so she wasn't bothered and turned home half way round the route (not that I was complaining)
> spent the day yesterday editing and choosing some pics for my portfolio I'm really thinking about going back to school and doing another course in photography its mostly online and i need something to keep me busy plus i feel like my brains turning to mush and needs a workout reading books are not quite cutting it at the moment  Police are coming to see me later on today something about court cases and witness statements. its like this blooming thing is never going to away i know i did the right thing but so much paperwork and back and froing is rubbing a little thin  but i shall persevere and hopefully justice will be served
> here's a few of the shots I've taken over the last week  will someone please tell me the names of these flowers ?
> go get em tigers !!!
> keep smiling
> griff


Red one looks likely to be petunia carpet plum and the bluish one is another kind of petunia.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> Hanging my head down in shame again today!  15:03 BS 8.7 A bit late for Tresiba & pills but, they’re in! Albeit I had to go to the kitchen for a new Tresiba pen to find it’s the last one so, phoned the chemist to deliver the backlog of 3 NR boxes, 1 box of Tresiba, 2 boxes of needles, sharps box, testing strips & a box of lancets that’s been sitting there from up to 2 weeks while I was FF obsessed!  So, from being 15 minutes late, time to respond to alarm, to being 30 minutes late by the time I rang the chemist while the last Tresiba pen was in my hand from the fridge & before I forget, AGAIN!
> 
> Another Australian greeting, then, today!  A Very G’day Mates & continue having a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Yesterday’s forcing myself up earlier & having the new Lava Java coffee FINALLY after getting up too late for coffee all week rather backfired on me! Was still tired all day but, wired on a double whammy of caffeine & adrenaline when that wore off so, I had an EVEN HARDER time trying to sleep last night: was trying from 21:00 on & it was some time after 06:00 before all that caffeine & adrenaline ebbed away for me to drop off to sleep!
> 
> I forgot, didn’t I? About the previous postings about the effects of being tired AND wired: drinking caffeine on top of adrenaline when already tired; even more dangerous for driving than being tired alone according to the results of that scientific experiment I saw quite some time ago & I posted about before!
> 
> I won’t be doing THAT again, for a while at least until I forget next time: I forget SO easily; get distracted & it’s out of my head!


Did you not get a DolceGusto coffee machine? The decaf Cafe au Lait are pretty good.


----------



## Lanny

Leadinglights said:


> Did you not get a DolceGusto coffee machine? The decaf Cafe au Lait are pretty good.


Ah! There’s a thought! Thanks for that suggestion & I put it on my next shop!


----------



## Gwynn

Just come back from a very long appointment at the opticians. No disaster but i am being referred to hospital for a second opinion. I am somewhat relived.

The concensus of opinion seems to be a pulling away of some of the vitreous fluid and interesting (read frightening) optical effects from it, common in older people.

Getting old stinks!!!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Just come back from a very long appointment at the opticians. No disaster but i am being referred to hospital for a second opinion. I am somewhat relived.
> 
> The concensus of opinion seems to be a pulling away of some of the vitreous fluid and interesting (read frightening) optical effects from it, common in older people.
> 
> Getting old stinks!!!


I am pleased it is nothing too serious, these things do make you panic. I had something similar a few years ago, it appeared as if spiders were drifting in my vision. The optician described it as what you have been told, occasionally it can cause a detached retina but usually diminishes with time and the brain learns to ignore them. My optician said he had had the same thing for years.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Just come back from a very long appointment at the opticians. No disaster but i am being referred to hospital for a second opinion. I am somewhat relived.
> 
> The concensus of opinion seems to be a pulling away of some of the vitreous fluid and interesting (read frightening) optical effects from it, common in older people.
> 
> Getting old stinks!!!


Getting old is much better than the alternative!


----------



## Gwynn

A strange but successful day.

Eyes good
Yesterdays failed App update, sorted this morning (with a lot of effort)
Lowesr blood pressure readings ever this evening (after a rise this morning due to stress. low reading was 98/56 verified several times too). Seems a bit too low to me.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. If it’s Tuesday it must be Vienna. Yesterday was Salzburg, and everything was Mozart or the Sound of Music flavoured. I’ve always known that the von Trapps couldn’t have escaped to freedom over the mountains from Salzburg because they’d have arrived in Nazi Germany, and wondered where they did set off from. Apparently it’s worse than that, they didn’t walk over the mountains at all, but escaped on a train to Italy. Still remarkable and dangerous, but not so photogenic.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.3 today 
a bit high (because of what I ate yesterday)

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.3

There’s a nest of Sparrows right above my bedroom window and they don’t ever be quiet and I’m a light sleeper- probably got 6 hours


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. If it’s Tuesday it must be Vienna. Yesterday was Salzburg, and everything was Mozart or the Sound of Music flavoured. I’ve always known that the von Trapps couldn’t have escaped to freedom over the mountains from Salzburg because they’d have arrived in Nazi Germany, and wondered where they did set off from. Apparently it’s worse than that, they didn’t walk over the mountains at all, but escaped on a train to Italy. Still remarkable and dangerous, but not so photogenic.


I LOVE Salzburg: a fairytale city; birthplace of Mozart! 

My very first holiday on my own anywhere as a fresh faced 18 year old was to Salzburg & Vienna during Christmas week: wanted a White Christmas; got it in Salzburg; did the Sound of Music coach tour on Christmas Day! Had NO idea that they were real & not just a film I grew up watching! 

Had a 3 hour Christmas Eve mass at the Salzburg Cathedral & ate loads of pastries etc at the Glockenspiel cafe beneath the Glockenspiel clock tower that people gathered every day to see the figures of the clock come out to chime at Noon! I went every day of the 4 days I was there! Went to chamber music concerts every night including The Mirabel Palace music festival! 

Vienna I didn’t like so much but, I discovered the Viennese hotdog coming back from a concert & ate that from a street vendor every night of the 3 nights I was there! People going out at night love buying the hotdogs after going out late at night! AND, of course the best ever bathtub I’ve ever come across that I’ve posted about before!  PERFECT for my 155cm height that’s not too long for me with half the bath being deeper at one end so, I’d half sit/half lie at the shallow end with my feet at the deep end! I LOVED that bath SO much I took 2 baths a day in it: in the morning & before bed at night!

That sure brought back the memories!


----------



## Lanny

No waking reading as I’m going going to bed now & a quick check on this thread before I sleep! 

The early route is clearly not working & so, going the late route & eventually get up SO late it’ll be my body clock will be in whack with everybody else’s again! For however long THAT lasts: I’m ALWAYS going out of whack body clock wise!


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Just come back from a very long appointment at the opticians. No disaster but i am being referred to hospital for a second opinion. I am somewhat relived.
> 
> The concensus of opinion seems to be a pulling away of some of the vitreous fluid and interesting (read frightening) optical effects from it, common in older people.
> 
> Getting old stinks!!!


I’ve got that Gwynn. Noticed massive floaters last year just a week or so before my regular eye test, my optician, who was also my boss before I retired, took photos, and I had eye drops so she could see what was going on better. The vitreous gel is pulling away from the edges. It’s sounds revolting doesn’t it? And it definitely is an age thing. I’m due another eye test soon, must get it booked, hoping it hasn’t got worse, although I suspect it has as my eye sight is worse, unfortunately a new prescription can’t fix it I’m afraid. She gave me leaflets and put my mind at rest, I did think I had a retinal tear initially. Good luck at hospital.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I am pleased it is nothing too serious, these things do make you panic. I had something similar a few years ago, it appeared as if spiders were drifting in my vision. The optician described it as what you have been told, occasionally it can cause a detached retina but usually diminishes with time and the brain learns to ignore them. My optician said he had had the same thing for years.


Mine is like an very big upside down 7! I notice it more when I’m reading in bed as I have a very bright light, it’s very annoying. Apparently I have loads of floaters in my other eye but I don’t really notice them.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. If it’s Tuesday it must be Vienna. Yesterday was Salzburg, and everything was Mozart or the Sound of Music flavoured. I’ve always known that the von Trapps couldn’t have escaped to freedom over the mountains from Salzburg because they’d have arrived in Nazi Germany, and wondered where they did set off from. Apparently it’s worse than that, they didn’t walk over the mountains at all, but escaped on a train to Italy. Still remarkable and dangerous, but not so photogenic.


Do you know that Georg was actually an Italian citizen which is partly why they left by train to Italy?
They also didn’t make a secret of the fact that they were going to the USA on a singing tour. 
The film also moves the marriage much closer to the departure whereas they were married years before. Oh and two more kids had been born with another on the way when they left and Liesl was a complete fabrication. 
Not that any of that detracts one iota from the brilliant story telling on show in the stage and film musicals.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 today. I’m up early as I have a splitting headache. I hate waking with a headache, they take ages to shift. Oh, and my Levemir didn’t half sting this morning, going in and for a while after. Haven’t had that for ages. Not the best start to my morning! At least it’s not raining, it looks positively glorious compared to yesterday. 

Not a lot going on in Eggyland today. A bit of cooking, cauliflower soup for lunch and a loaf of bread in the bread maker. I don’t need to organise any tea as I’m going out and Mr Eggy is going to “ sort himself out”, ie beans on toast! I’m meeting up with some former colleagues for an Italian meal and a catch up. We haven’t seen each other since our Christmas catch up, so should be a good laugh.

Have a lovely day, hope the sun is shining where you are. 
@Robin have a great day, sounds as if it’s keeping you busy, you’ll need another holiday when you get back!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 today for me. 
Off for a brisk walk!


----------



## gll

Morning all. 17.7 but I may have got up and stripped the bed and put washing on before I got to the testing thing, got a little too excited that the sun was out before 7am and it would be perfect drying weather 

hope you all have a great day today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Take your pick on numbers today, alarm been waking me often since 3am with 4s, JBs eaten but still really not up. Finally woke to proper alarm at 6.4. Fingers crossed it doesn't drop and i'm late for work again. Basal reduction on the cards i think.
Enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Not so good morning. 3.7. Sensor alarm failed to activate.


----------



## Griffin.

Steady 10.00 this beautiful Tuesday morning @eggyg am I the only one that calls beans on toast skinheads on a raft? 
It's super weird how many of you have eye issues I've had floaters in my left eye since I was 30ish they don't bother me unless it's a super bright day or I'm looking at a white background then the little buggers are everywhere the blurry vision is new and it's a little disconcerting but the geggy quack said they can't do anything until the bloods drained and the swelling gone down. Today's plan includes a trip to the bird sanctuary and I'm walking my neighbours dog she's in her late 70's and has mobility issues so I'll take the set of teeth on legs for a walk when she asks  he's a little chihuahua with a huge attitude like two stone of dog who thinks he's 14 Stone of wolf. Also need to go to the library I'm out of books to read that's a huge issue in my world may also go to the music store and rifle through the records not visited the shop in three years so I think I need to remedy 
Have a fantastic day what ever your up to 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'7 today. 

Yesterday my manager reminded me that last week I forgot my meter at work once (have an extra one at home, meter is the same but the finger pricker is harder to use). She also has a chronic condition and was saying "how is life, Elenka! Before we had to carry lipstick and now, all the medical stuff!". I don't know what size of bag I'll need when I am 50 

A brand new head chef started yesterday. He is nice to look at, but is he nice to work with? We will find out soon!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.2 for me…the result of a couple of corrections. (Edit. Meant snacks, not jabs)

I think I’m the only person who’s not keen on The Sound of Music…I think possibly because I watched it when I was young and it scared me. However your holiday does sound amazing @Robin , beautiful scenery 

I think we might be off to Bowood House today, let’s see what the final decision is after breakfast.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.1 today xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@Elenka_HM  so eye candy is on the menu then!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

Well managed to get out running and yoga, was very anxious just before I stepped out of the house, but all was fine and despite eating some pilau rice with my chicken at 10pm last night I was rewarded with a 5.1 today.  Taking mum for her eye screening this morning.

@Robin - holiday sounds wonderful.


----------



## rayray119

9.3(i did hapen to eat at around one when i was in the 5s )


----------



## Gwynn

Just got back from my morning walk. 1hr 16 mins. I will go out again after lunch.

I forgot to post my BG reading earlier too. And it was a surprising, and slightly worrying 3.9 the lowest I have ever had. (Edited correction. It seems that 3.9 is ok and right at the bottom of the normal range. I had mistakenly thought that 4.0 was the lower limit)

Just tidying up my App update today and fixing a few minor errors.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.9 for me despite 13 with an upward arrow at bed time. Resisted the urge to correct and lo and behold settled down to a nice flatfish by about 02:00. It's almost as if the body has some mechanism for dealing with glucose in the blood stream. Sometimes I think it might be worth pushing for a c peptide test because high levels at night always subside but moderate levels stay moderate. Good game this D lark.

Any way enough of my blathering. Gardening to be done and double rehearsal today. One acoustic then full band.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

It was an 8.1 for me earlier but that was after a 2 unit correction for a 9.8 an hour earlier. Have been out with Ian this morning to collect his new carriage and just home to find a swarm in the plum tree so have that to deal with now. It is in a right awkward place in the v where two branches meet about 10 feet up, so ladders will be necessary. First swarm of the season. Fingers crossed I get them first time..... I have my doubts somehow in that location. I think it may be a battle! It is very hot and sticky here today, so not looking forward to pulling on overalls and boots and climbing ladders but needs must. Hope they aren't too radgey with it being so hot and humid. They will be going to a young man a couple of miles away who is just getting into beekeeping and has 2 empty top bar hives waiting for occupants.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Do you know that Georg was actually an Italian citizen which is partly why they left by train to Italy?
> They also didn’t make a secret of the fact that they were going to the USA on a singing tour.
> The film also moves the marriage much closer to the departure whereas they were married years before. Oh and two more kids had been born with another on the way when they left and Liesl was a complete fabrication.
> Not that any of that detracts one iota from the brilliant story telling on show in the stage and film musicals.


He was born in Croatia, which was part of the Austria-Hungary empire at the time, thus giving them a sea coast and allowing him his naval career. When the Empire broke up, and Austria became a landlocked country, his Naval career was over! But bits of Croatia and Slovenia were always changing hands. We visited a small village in Croatia a few years ago and were surprised to learn that Italian racing driver Mario Andretti was born there, because it was part of Italy back then.


----------



## sg295

Feeling rather fed up with libres at the moment.

I’ve lost count of how many times I’m replacing them because they’re either ending earlier or just too inaccurate to bother.

I gave this one 2 days to warm up and it’s still reading too low. Particularly after meals when the levels naturally come down with the insulin, it seems to significantly overestimate, giving me a red line after every single meal when actually the lowest I’ve had is 4.8 with generally 5s and 6s.

I don’t understand and it’s super frustrating. Almost feel like giving up with them in all honesty.


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin You’re right, Croatia! And what a beautiful country it is. Went a good few years ago, stayed in Split and drove all over the place and visited some really quiet islands. Simply one of the most beautiful places I’ve ever been.


----------



## TinaD

Good evening - late logging in as trying to understand Universal Credit applications. What a palaver. BG 5.5 at 0800hrs. Struggling to get my guests to concentrate on getting non Ukrainian email addresses - Grannie talking to Ukraine on phone, Dad and kids painting at dining table, Mum cuddling 3 year old. Gleeful cycling when the rain lets up. Still they all seem happy which is the main thing!

The red cross are coming tomorrow - may delegate further UC applications to them - online forms drive me demented and raise my blood pressure. 2 hours before I worked out how to identify that the application related to a Ukrainian refugee and I wouldn't have got that far without calling CAB. Looks as though Grannie (59) may get enhanced payment as recovering from chemo - will probably need sick note from local GP. Seen more meat on a stick of celery but full of courage and laughter.  UC want to talk to her about health on phone - well best of luck with that idea, matey, we only worked out where the cancer was when she upped her jerkin and pointed...Wonder if the Open University offers a PhD in understanding benefit regulations? I am clearly underqualified in the topic. 

Job interview with managing director of local firm on Thursday (Ukrainian Dad not me - I'm just the chauffeur. ) Meanwhile if anybody feels deprived of a misbehaving body they can have mine. The wretched thing is being a real bore. 

Wishing everyone a good week - I may be side tracked by further paperwork.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

@TinaD I understand what you mean about forms. I struggle to complete any and always have. For me the problem is always ambiguity of some questions or not enough relevant options or just plain confusion.

Anyway, BG another 4.6 for me. Seems to be a favourite number now

Today, got to start thinking about and preparing for dog sitting of a rather nervous, but pleasant dog. Wish me well for the sitting, the first of which starts on 20th May.

App update seems to have gone well. I am very pleased with it.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 on waking just now 

which was a relief as shortly after going to sleep  last night 
woke up in the early hours with a low of 3.1 

happy Wednesday everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9. Looks a sunnier morning. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. That'll be the Sachertorte. Not the real thing from the Viennese cafe, we didn’t want to remortgage the house, but the chef on board did his own very nice version. Relaxing morning sitting on deck coming up as we sail back to Budapest. I could do with a sit down, we walked miles round Vienna yesterday. (in the rain, but the sun is back out now).


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8

Yesterday evening I spiked up to 15.9 (no obvious reason) so did a correction and then I went low at 10 O’clock, again at 11, again at 11:30, again at 1:20, again at 3:00 and then again at 4;00. I did the correction at 6:30 so it couldn’t have caused all them hypos


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Scores on the doors,6.4.

Had pleasant enough evening with friends, had penne salmone ( didn’t t quite finish it) and one small glass of Pinot Grigio, and my BGs behaved impeccably all night.

Lovely morning so far and hope to stay that way. Daughter and baby Zara coming for lunch, haven’t seen them for three weeks! BTW, Zara hadn’t caught COVID from her other grandparents, it turned out to be tonsillitis. Poor wee soul has been in a right state with herself, but a course of antibiotics seems to have done the trick and she’s picked up. Looking forward to seeing her, she took her first steps when we were away so I’m looking forward to chasing her around the garden trying to stop her going head first into the ponds or down the many steps we have or over the garden wall! Great fun.

Have a great day. 

@TinaD good luck with the forms, hopefully the Red Cross can help, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 after a 3am 2JB. Feeling very low last night and this morning. Tearful and tired. Finding everything (not just diabetes) overwhelming atm.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

@TinaD you’re an absolute star. Hope dad gets the job and the form gets sorted...then you can chillllll.

Had another fab appointment with my DSN yesterday to prep me for my pump start. My latest A1c (done with a finger prick) is 7.7% (61), so moving in the right direction. Today’s task is buy a cheap laptop so that I can upload my Omnipod PDM data. 

Sounds like you’re having a lovely holiday @Robin - hope you get more sunshine, although I’m sure most European cities look spectacular in the rain too.

Aw, poor little Zara @eggyg. I bet she’s missed you and Mr Eggy.


----------



## harbottle

Today the Libre was showing 5.1, but this current libre is a bit erratic and the raw data (Obtained through another app) tends to go mad when I start any sort of movement/exercise before settling back down again a few minutes later.

Yesterday I had a dentist's appointment to get scans done for the crowns on my implant - this involved removing the healing caps and when one went back in it nicked my gum and I was in pain all day. This seemed to push BG a little bit higher than normal (Although when the libre was reading 6.5 my contour next have me a 4.8!) until the pain went away.


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

4.9 libre so I’m gonna call that 5.9 seeing as it’s constantly at least 1-2 out.

Have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

6 for me today. 
I’ll chase the police for an update today and see what’s happened if anything. 
Also going to buy myself a Panama hat and play the role of a dapper gent around town as this sun is way too fierce for my delicate skin. 

Oh and I’m going to work today as well of course.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I thought I'd lost the knack but first thing this morning I got


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.9 today

Bruce started showing signs of our cold on Monday, mum was a week since it started for her yesterday and was starting to feel better, oddly mines became apparent on the Friday but I'm feeling pretty well already with only minor coughing and a bit of a blocked nose when I get too hot although levels are still off xx


----------



## rayray119

7.8  dropped to 2.9 in the midle of night(noting that that waking up and geting restless is now a hypo systom) think it might diffentlly be time to try half an unit less of evening liverier because its been a few times now i've dropped from where i was using 5 units.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.7 for me. 

Was 5.8 at bed so had an oatcake and peanut butter. Levels rose gently and stayed there all night. After the nigh before's drop from 13 to 4 I thought better safe than sorry.

Anyway gardening to do, studio to book and rehearsals to arrange.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone (I'm a bit of a late riser!).  6.5 this morning.  Yesterday I went for a 2.5 hour walk very early (7am) and must say that all day I was feeling a bit weird. I get this sort of feeling in my mouth and I feel as though it's my BG telling me I'm low and then if I do a test it isn't actually low, but not high either - it's definitely a feeling I've been having since last year when the whole pancreas thing flared up but it's SO difficult to describe.  I once described it as being as though I'd been inhaling entinox but a very low dose - it doesn't make my head squiffy. Well I'm sure you're all none the wiser now either about what I'm talking about - maybe it was just tiredness. I'm still incredibly aware at certain times of the day of this big knotted feeling in my abdomen. I've asked my consultant if he can arrange an abdominal scan just so I can be told that everything's still in the right place after my op - I'm waiting to hear but it's being done on my health insurance so shouldn't be waiting this long - might have to chase them up again if I haven't heard by the end of the week. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## ColinUK

*WARNING!!! *

If anyone is coming to London today then be warned, I’ve got the shorts out!


----------



## gll

Morning lovelies 16.7

Another nice day today and washing is all done n out  Think the plan is to head up to my sis in laws and sit out in the garden with her for some heat therapy (for her, ill be hiding in the shade with a hat on).

Have a brill day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

5.8 for me today and a lovely, perfectly horizontal line on my graph overnight. I am back up to 5 units of Levemir at night which obviously was spot on last night and 20 in the morning mostly holds me very steady although I have seen a slight rise this morning because I skipped breakfast.
I have to report failure on that swarm yesterday I'm afraid. Had a couple of attempts to get them but obviously didn't get the queen. Had to come in to use the loo and whilst my back was turned they took to the air. I hope they have found a nice tree cavity to move into. They were high in the air heading into the woodland above my house when I came back out before they disappeared from view, but impossible terrain to try to follow. Only a small swarm so no huge loss and there will be plenty more to come.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you back on form Dez. Congratulations!


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

rebrascora said:


> 5.8 for me today and a lovely, perfectly horizontal line on my graph overnight. I am back up to 5 units of Levemir at night which obviously was spot on last night and 20 in the morning mostly holds me very steady although I have seen a slight rise this morning because I skipped breakfast.
> I have to report failure on that swarm yesterday I'm afraid. Had a couple of attempts to get them but obviously didn't get the queen. Had to come in to use the loo and whilst my back was turned they took to the air. I hope they have found a nice tree cavity to move into. They were high in the air heading into the woodland above my house when I came back out before they disappeared from view, but impossible terrain to try to follow. Only a small swarm so no huge loss and there will be plenty more to come.
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo Good to see you back on form Dez. Congratulations!


Good afternoon folks! 7.3 for me this morning. Thought I would turn a new leaf in this chapter after speaking to the DSN and Dietitian. Stopped noting carbs Intake. Finally understood that insulin needs to work around me not the other way. Not a sensible decision it turned out to be. Mid morning the Libre 2 warned of a high reading of 13.2.
Luckily have an appt with the Dietitian tomorrow, hopefully will learn about adjusting insulin. I am an educated , reasonably sensible individual but not when it comes to dealing with Diabetes. I myself am amazed at my lack of understanding the mechanism of Diabetes and Insulin. That's my rant over for the day. Have a good one!


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> *WARNING!!! *
> 
> If anyone is coming to London today then be warned, I’ve got the shorts out!


Might go running mine tonight, currently have capri length running leggings on but need to get the use out of the shorts.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon All

6.9 this morning which I was surprised at, but not sure why I am surprised. 

@MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on your HS


----------



## Lisa66

ColinUK said:


> *WARNING!!! *
> 
> If anyone is coming to London today then be warned, I’ve got the shorts out!


…..and ON presumably?!

Dashed out this morning as overslept a bit and had to get to upholstery.

Woke with a 9.2 today….considering I spoilt yesterday’s great numbers by consuming too much birthday chocolate yesterday evening and…well let’s not mention my bedtime bg..not so bad. Back on track now, hopefully.


----------



## rebrascora

Lisa66 said:


> …..and ON presumably?!
> 
> Dashed out this morning as overslept a bit and had to get to upholstery.
> 
> Woke with a 9.2 today….considering I spoilt yesterday’s great numbers by consuming too much birthday chocolate yesterday evening and…well let’s not mention my bedtime bg..not so bad. Back on track now, hopefully.


Oh No! That sounds rather like I missed sending you birthday greetings! Belated Happy Birthday! Hope you had a lovely day and the chocolate was absolutely worth it!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lisa66 Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all.

6.1 at 9am after a troubled sleep, but even so, I had a nice straight line.  I am being cautious, but it looks like an overhaul of my overnight basals is taking me in the right direction.

Was following the Von Trapp conversation with interest which led to me looking up the real life story.  I have a friend who worked as an usherette (his description and rather apt under the circumstances) in the cinema in London where they were showing Sound of Music for months (if not years).  He subsequently became an airline steward.  He was standing by the front door on Concorde welcoming passengers when Julie Andrews came up the steps.  She asked why he was looking behind her... and he replied that he was waiting for the Von Trapp children.  He then told her he'd seen the film something like 150 times.  

She had a very good SOH.  Joan Collins used to get permanent free flights in payment of several adverts she had made for British Airways (with Leonard Rossiter).  On this one occasion she turned up at the last minute and was furious that she couldn't have a first class seat.  She insisted her fur went into the F/C wardrobe.  On top of descent she asked the stewardess for her coat.  The poor girl was sorting through the dozens of coats stowed in the wardrobe.... Julie Andrews asked who was demanding their coat so early.  On being told it was Joan Collins, Julie said "Oh give her any old thing, she won't notice".

I agree @ColinUK Croatia is beautiful.  I first visited before the troubles when it was in Yugoslavia, back in 1969.  I visited again after when it was in Croatia...  I would love to show it to Julian, a visit is definitely on the cards sometime soon.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats AGAIN!  Becoming a habit!

@Lisa66 Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## gll

Just wanted to brag about my 14.0 pre lunch test (vs the 16s which are the norm at the mo) and hope its not a one off 
Shiny new numbers make my day 

EDIT: pre dinner was 10.2


----------



## janw

I've been missing in action for a while with yet more trips to A&E for non-diabetic issues. My BG has been pretty stable though mainly high 5s and low 6s, with a few exceptions either way - and I overlook the way high results when I'm on 6 steroids per day.
I somehow got overlooked for my COPD/asthma annual review and my diabetes review, both due last month - but this I have now resolved. Yesterday I phoned the surgery and got appointments with my COPD nurse for the end of the month (she is on leave right now) and one with my DN for next month - apparently she only works at the surgery 2 days a week now .... sigh! 
I had to go queue outside the surgery before 8.00am this morning in order to get a Dr's appointment for a meds review - very much needed being that the hospital cut my BP meds by half because of the effects on my kidneys and cancelled this, altered that - blah blah blah - you get the picture! Anyway, I saw the nicest lady Dr there (there are more changes and I only have had dealings with one other lady Dr - no idea who the other 2 are, nor if they are m or f, not that it matters much). Anyway, she prescribed my new BP meds, same lower dosage and I need to monitor that - she suggested I take it at night as it seems there are better results that way, so we shall see. She gave me one more salbutamol and said my COPD nurse can change my prescription back to 2 ventolin when I see her. She also suggested I book my full blood test so the results are back before I see my DN - so I got that sorted for next week (could have had it later this morning, but I had other plans made), so next Monday it is. I am hoping my hba1c will be favourable with the weight I have lost, the lower carbs and the lower fingerprick numbers - to be below the diabetic number would be lovely, but with everything else that's been thrown at me, I really don't know which way it will go.
Oh well, I have been good most of the time, I'm still losing a little weight, albeit on a slow slow scale, but I'm not far off MY chosen target weight with just 2 pounds to go, so I'm not overly worried.
Just watch this space.
I am starting over on the exercise bike, my legs complain so it is a slow build back up by time - 5 minutes is my current aim, but I would like to get back to 20 - 30 minute stints, as that would/should benefit my lungs too. Also I hope to get more walking in now the weather is improving - but if it gets too hot, you can forget that!!! I cannot do extremes, but we will find a way to get fitter again.
I've had the ultrasound done on my neck, all seems good and working normally again, according to blood test. Next will be another CT, then another chest x-ray after 3 months, and for some reason I have a "diabetes medicine" appointment, at the hospital, booked for end of October - and I have no clue as to what that is about! Anyone have any ideas??? Guess it can't be too much to worry about when it came as 6 months in the future....
This brings things pretty much up to date - will let you know the results of my diabetes blood test in due course.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

gll said:


> Just wanted to brag about my 14.0 pre lunch test (vs the 16s which are the norm at the mo) and hope its not a one off
> Shiny new numbers make my day
> 
> EDIT: pre dinner was 10.2


I am same as yourself. After reading 14.5 pre lunch, it came down to 7.3 before dinner. Suddenly get a high BG warning 13.4. Finger pricked too. After an hour, the mobile buzzed again with the same warning. Took 10units of Lantus before bed time.  Had a mixed kind of day, more ups than downs. Can't solve or resolve the mystery.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke around 2:00 soaked in perspiration at 3.2!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.6, breakfast awaits.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 16.2
After such brilliant pre lunch and pre dinner readings, before bed was over 19. 
Will see what patterns today brings and see if it is trend or was just a bad evening/bad meal with a very good day etc.

Got a a day of paperwork and accounts ahead of me so having an hour to enjoy my coffee and wake up properly.

Hope you all have a great Thursday x


----------



## Lanny

Sorry I’ve been AWOL for a couple of days! My sleeping pattern just doesn’t exist at the moment & I’m sleeping when I can! 

BS seems ok when I test & it’s been in the 6’s not eating much at the moment & only remembering to eat once or twice a day! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m about halfway through MY day having gotten up at 18:00 yesterday! 

I’ve been watching The Derry Girls on All 4 Northern Irish comedy about school girls in the city of Derry in the mid 90’s during the last few years of The Troubles before The Good Friday Agreement!  It was about 5 years after my college years in Derry from 1988 to 1992 but, it sure brought back my memories of my time in that city & the mindset of the people there during that time: my college was right beside the heavily barricaded police station & I had to go through the barriers every day; there were a fair few bomb scares & everybody being sent home early for day! It was a running joke among the students that if anyone felt like a holiday off from their studies all they had to do was leave a suspicious package with maybe a few wires sticking out to for the police to check it out & everybody being sent home! It was gallows humour but, every day life had to go on Troubles or no Troubles & at that time, I was there, Derry had more violence than Belfast which terrified my mum as I was at the cinema with a friend the night the courthouse was bombed: heard it queuing to get into the cinema; a HUGE BANG & we heard about it the next morning after our night out at the cinema!

It’s all THAT done with the typical Northern Irish humour & I’ve LOVED watching all 3 series of The Derry Girls & the final episode was just on last night very appropriately about the girls’ very first vote at 18 years old being THE BIGGEST VOTE EVER in NI’s history Yes to The Good Friday Agreement! 

Check it out as I highly recommend it for a different taste to the more usual Belfast people more commonly portrayed on film & television: Derry, the city & its people are VERY different from Belfast!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A very early 6.9.

Appointments this morning, cut and colour and waxing for me, just a bog standard haircut for Mr Eggy and walking round town with baby Zara whilst her mummy gets her eyes tested, and probably have a bit of lunch. We’ll be out the house from 9am until after 2pm. Which, in normal circumstances would be fine, but have received an email from Amazon saying my parcel is out for delivery! When I ordered these goods, delivery was Friday which was perfect as I knew I’d be at home all day. I’m sure they think it’s good customer service delivering early but sometimes it just makes life harder. Rant over! 

Weather forecast good, sunny all day, best keep an eye on my BGs walking about in the heat. When I say “heat”, it’s only going to be 17degrees but up here, that’s hot! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.0 after not much sleep for no obvious reason. 

Oh I’ve secured a place in the Royal Parks Half (someone’s unable to make it so I’m buying their space from them) so that’ll be my third half marathon this year. Might raise funds for SurvivorsUK as they’ve been instrumental in my processing the assault stuff and they’re clearly underfunded. 

Walk/cycle before catching up on Glow Up from last night and work. Then probably chauffeur duties to take mum home from hospital after an angioplasty later today. It’s easier for me to get a Zipcar and take her home then it is for dad to drive up and get her. He’s not waiting all day at the hospital as there’s no parking and no visitors so he’d literally be just hanging around from 11:30 until Lord only knows when. 

Opera last night, Don Pasquale, never heard of it before and didn’t think it particularly good tbh. Will book for Madame Butterfly I think as that’s in the summer season and I’d like to see it at Covent Garden. 

Erm… no news from the police about the arrest but I trust they’ll update me when it’s happened. 

That’s all for me for now. Thank you for listening!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7 this morning

House tidying today in preparation for dog sitting. This is where my open plan (no doors) stratgey for the kitchen and utility room causes a bit of a problem. Hopefully a babygate will sort that out.

Months ago I was referred to the hospital for further hearing tests as I seem to be going deaf. Pardon the pun, but I have heard nothing from the hospital. Is it normal for hearing tests to be so delayed ?

@ColinUK I have never ever understood, nor liked opera sadly. Nor ballet. But music is wonderful. Thankfully I can still hear that.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Off to the airport for the downside of any holiday, the long trek home.


----------



## gll

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Off to the airport for the downside of any holiday, the long trek home.


safe travels Robin


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.2 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Karen999

7.7.    Really frustrating I've managed to get in to normal figures most of the day know but still wake up over 6.5 everyday.
Got my hb blood test next week and hope this isn't going to effect me to badly or the meds no meds discussion starts again.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.3 for me…that’s more like it.

I loved the Derry Girls series @Lanny , great characters and the way the social history was intertwined was very well done (haven’t worded that well, but hope you know what I mean). I thought the last episode was a great way to end the series…obviously sad it was the last one though. I may start watching season 1 again.

Supermarket this morning, then still trying to catch up in garden and greenhouse…. I wish the plants would stop growing quite so quickly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 here, but a 20-minute pre-bolus for breakfast seems to have sorted that out.

Lots to do today, must crack on...


----------



## Lucyr

5.9, and woken up starving. Having a minimal spend on shopping couple of weeks to use up what’s in the house (mainly freezer) so will have to see what strange combinations of food there is for todays breakfast and packed lunch.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'4 today.

For the past few days I've been stuck in a routine of working in the morning, nap, eat, working in the evening and sleep again (don't get enough hours in the night, that's why I need the naps). Also getting headaches and going near hypo in the evening. Basal seems fine for the rest of the day and I have carbs before my shift so, guess is just the movement and the accumulated effect from previous days.

Can't wait for my day off tomorrow. Not that I have crazy plans: laundry and first assessment for the talking therapy. I'm getting a bit nervous that I don't know where to start, even thinking I have no reason to go. Then I remember some stuff that has crossed my mind and think, yeah, it's worth a try. 


@Lanny I watched the first 2 series of Derry girls and loved it, looking forward to the third!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another!!!



Dez


----------



## rayray119

8.4 for me I think I made the right decision about cutting half a unit back on my livermir though as departure having a biscut at around 11last night on 6.8 I was still there at 10 to 4 this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.6, breakfast awaits.



I assume you are hypo?


----------



## Michael12421

MikeyBikey said:


> I assume you are hypo?


I suppose that technically I was but no ill effects at all.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

My first ever 5.2 waking reading! 
I was 5 before going to bed and I had nightmares so I was expecting it to be around 6 - 7 ish but instead got a nice surprise.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Another!!!
> View attachment 21033
> 
> 
> Dez


Now you’re just getting greedy! 
Begrudgingly and jealous congratulations.


----------



## eggyg

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> My first ever 5.2 waking reading!
> I was 5 before going to bed and I had nightmares so I was expecting it to be around 6 - 7 ish but instead got a nice surprise.
> 
> View attachment 21035


Woohoo! Congratulations.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

5.7 this morning, so fingers crossed my overnight basal adjustments are working.  Now need to tackle 9 am - 12 noon, just need a slight increase in basals during that time.

@gll  from what you describe of your numbers (which are coming down slowly, but still too high) it would seem that you most definitely need a rapid acting insulin for your meals.  I'm sorry, my memory is shocking these days, but did you get the CPeptide and GAD antibody test results?  I really think you need to contact the nurse and ask for a bolus insulin.

@Michael12421


Michael12421 said:


> I suppose that technically I was but no ill effects at all.


Which says to me that you are losing hypo awareness. It might be a good idea to run a bit higher for a while in order to regain awareness, cos it's worrying how often you are low on waking.  I hope you do not live alone... HUGS.

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @NotWorriedAtAll congrats on your HSs.  Dez... what @eggyg said!

@eggyg has the courier given you a chance to designate a safe place for your parcel?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.7 for me. Looking at the overnight graph it looks like action may be required on the levemir front.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Pattidevans said:


> @Michael12421
> 
> Which says to me that you are losing hypo awareness. It might be a good idea to run a bit higher for a while in order to regain awareness, cos it's worrying how often you are low on waking.  I hope you do not live alone... HUGS.


I do live alone, apart that is from my dog, but she has not mastered the art of dialling 112!


----------



## Pattidevans

Michael12421 said:


> I do live alone, apart that is from my dog, but she has not mastered the art of dialling 112!


Oh dear Michael, it makes it even more important that you have good hypo awareness.  Please say you will try to run a little higher to regain it.


----------



## rebrascora

It has been a while for me too but delighted to see that I am making up a trio of HSs with such great company..... See evidence below....

So pleased I knocked a unit off my Levemir last night.... down to 4.... despite my lovely mid range straight line the night before on 5 units. There is definitely more gut instinct and intuition with my basal doses than science but I am getting it right more often than wrong, so I'm happy with that. 

Anyway, congrats to my fellow achievers this morning @MeeTooTeeTwo and especially @NotWorriedAtAll on your first HS.    

Rode all 3 of my rideable horses yesterday. (the old lady is past carrying weight on her back). Not sure I have ever achieved that in a day. MeMe was very anxious going out on her own but safe and such a smooth ride, Rascal was, as usual, explosive... at 24yrs old he is still a juvenile delinquent and will be until the day he dies.... or he kills me  .... and Rebel was just perfect, because he is a star!

I see I have another swarm in the plum tree but looks to be in a better position so hopefully will get this one. Just a tiny cast swarm but at this time of year they should do fine.

Hope everyone has as good a day as possible.


----------



## Gwynn

I have just spent 41 minutes of my life on the end of a phone, listening to horrible 'music' in various NHS queues trying to find out what has happened to my hearing referral. It has been 7 weeks since the referral was made.

I did eventually get passed across to the right department who basically said it should only take about 3 more weeks until I hear something from them. 

I did find the whole thing a bit frustrating, however the people on the end of the phones in each department were very kind, understanding and helpful.

And why did my surgerys queuing system keep pushing me up and down the queue rather than just down. Very odd.

Rant over. Zero progress, sort of. At least I learned that the appointment will be at a more local site than Blackpool!!! Walkable too.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I’m guessing a walk to Blackpool might be further than your normal morning stroll!


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK yup and a bit more dangerous with some seriously scary major roads along the way with no footpath on some of them.

Not sure I could make it that far and arrive in a reasonable condition either. But it is an intriguing thought. I might give it a go if I can find a safe way to get there, just as an experiment though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning (well just about)

Another 6.9 today, managed a run yesterday and going to yoga tonight, so making progress on the anxiety front.

@NotWorriedAtAll @MeeTooTeeTwo and @rebrascora - congratulations to you all on your HS.

@Michael12421 - worried about you with such low numbers, hope they have come up now.

@ColinUK - I also have a place at the Royal Parks Half Marathon.  So three in row for us.  Also my Exante box is due any day now, so I'll look to you for support.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> @ColinUK - I also have a place at the Royal Parks Half Marathon.  So three in row for us.  Also my Exante box is due any day now, so I'll look to you for support.


Yay! 

With the Exante shakes I always rinse the packs when I take them out of the boxes as they've inevitably got shake dust all over them. If any have split then take photos and tell customer services right away and they'll offer to replace the busted ones.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll  from what you describe of your numbers (which are coming down slowly, but still too high) it would seem that you most definitely need a rapid acting insulin for your meals.  I'm sorry, my memory is shocking these days, but did you get the CPeptide and GAD antibody test results?  I really think you need to contact the nurse and ask for a bolus insulin.



She didn't even call me back for a follow up yet let alone take a drop of blood for anything or even 100% agree to get me in for testing. It was just discussed and said it might not be a bad idea.
Just had another lunchtime reading of doom. I pushed the boat out and had a roll and sausage instead of an activia yogurt for brekkie and body is like nope.
I'm still seeing very different results from the same meals. Can be +6 or can be the same. Its like rolling a dice.
Just to note my testing regime is pre meals and bedtime and not +2 hours of food (been asked to do what I'm doing by dsn)


----------



## ColinUK

@gll What was the reading? 

I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to not get answers from the medical folk you're having to deal with. Have you tried speaking with the DUK helpine to see if they can assist in moving things along?


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> @gll What was the reading?
> 
> I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to not get answers from the medical folk you're having to deal with. Have you tried speaking with the DUK helpine to see if they can assist in moving things along?


pre brekkie/waking - 16.2, +5 hours 20.5. No idea what the top of the spike was.
Going to see if I can speak to someone in the clinic but not holding my breath. Will post back if i get thru to anyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@gll Is it worth going to A&E maybe? Perhaps they can work their magic in getting an endo specialist to take the lead and get you the tests you need.


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> @gll Is it worth going to A&E maybe? Perhaps they can work their magic in getting an endo specialist to take the lead and get you the tests you need.


nah not worth going at 20 without ketones. They should come down eventually.
Up here they are total sticklers for the blummin guidelines and timelines as when to addon new treatments. I doubt they will even do much until my basal adjusted enough to see numbers under 10 (more like 7). A pen for corrections would be nice tho .


----------



## Pattidevans

This is so frustrating @gll - when will they realise that there's a mental health side to all this as well as their blooming guidelines.  One dose of intermediate acting Humulin isn't going to control high numbers like those you are seeing.  Why is the nurse advising you only to test before meals and before bed?  Has she said?  Unless of course it's to see if the so-called basal insulin is keeping you steady.  Is this the nurse at the Dr's surgery or a proper DSN working out of a diabetes clinic?

BTW what are you using to test for ketones?


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks

It was 9.something for me today, yesterday was the first day I've been below 12 the entire day for about a week, getting the cold a few days after doing my contraceptive injection has not been a good mix! xx


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans 
I think its to be able to get a picture of if and how its working across the day. I mean that's all well and good if they followed through with asking for the readings. 
I'm using ketostix to keep an eye on ketones, unlikely to be given a meter and strips with the T2 tag.
The DSN is from the community clinic that's tied to the hospital and not the GP.
As for mental health, its up and down. Fighting myself every time I get a crap reading to actually eat something reasonable if its a mealtime. Still feeling guilty for eating some carbs. I long for the day where I control my D and not it controls me.
Down to 13 now (since the 20 that was 3 hours ago) but didn't have lunch. Reason I didn't was both the mental aspect of being higher than what I am trending now and I'm a bit more used to lower numbers so 20 was a wee bit uncomfortable. 

I called the clinic but got answer machine saying that they aim to return calls within 5 working days. Left a message.


----------



## grovesy

gll said:


> @Pattidevans
> I think its to be able to get a picture of if and how its working across the day. I mean that's all well and good if they followed through with asking for the readings.
> I'm using ketostix to keep an eye on ketones, unlikely to be given a meter and strips with the T2 tag.
> The DSN is from the community clinic that's tied to the hospital and not the GP.
> As for mental health, its up and down. Fighting myself every time I get a crap reading to actually eat something reasonable if its a mealtime. Still feeling guilty for eating some carbs. I long for the day where I control my D and not it controls me.
> Down to 13 now (since the 20 that was 3 hours ago) but didn't have lunch. Reason I didn't was both the mental aspect of being higher than what I am trending now and I'm a bit more used to lower numbers so 20 was a wee bit uncomfortable.
> 
> I called the clinic but got answer machine saying that they aim to return calls within 5 working days. Left a message.


As you are on Insulin you should be given a meter.


----------



## gll

grovesy said:


> As you are on Insulin you should be given a meter.


its the ketone meter not the bg meter I was talking about


----------



## grovesy

gll said:


> its the ketone meter not the bg meter I was talking about


Sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up early this morning thinking about the impending dog sitting. We haven't had a dog in years so this will be interesting. All clearing up has been completed. A surprising amount of stuff had to be moved to make the douse dog safe.

BG 4.5

Might try and get some rhubarb early this morning before the dog arrives. M&S were selling some excellent fresh sticks of it last week (or was it the week before). Rhubarb crumble is really delicious.

Found some excellent new storage jars in Sainsburys too. My wife likes them too (always a good sign) as they seal well but are easy to open.



Dare I say it....nothing planned for today, but I expect some chaos.

have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 5.4 

@Gwynn I hope you’re planning on showing  us what the pupster looks like?!


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK oh yes, I will get the camera out at some point. It is nothing like the sort of dog I would like to get (that would be a great dane). I think it is some form of smooth collie.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today after a early hours hypo (@ 2:30 was 3.1)

Happy Friday everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 11.3 here, ouch! We got back yesterday evening, it took us longer driving home via the M25 in the rush hour than it did to fly from Budapest to Gatwick. We ate late, and I overbolused, so just before bed I had one of those steeply dropping hypos where you want to eat the entire fridge. So I had a nice flat line overnight, just one in double figures!
It was a bit full on, rather like doing several city breaks back to back. I need another holiday to recover, as you observed the other day, @eggyg .


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7.

Parcel eventually arrived 5.25pm! I kept clicking on “track my parcel”, and an error came up. Sent Mr Eggy home after his haircut to wait in, I then had a Tesco meal deal on a bench in the city centre in between hair cuts and waxing! Wasn’t the nice lunch I was hoping for. Whilst eating it I checked again, there it was, “between 3.45pm and 6.45pm! Grrr!

Never mind, Zara day today, still not 100% over the tonsillitis so might be a tough day.

Congratulations @rebrascora on yesterday’s HS. Here’s to many more. 
@Gwynn I’ve those storage boxes too. I’ve just got them in the last few weeks. I use mine for flour. I got scoops for my birthday, best present ever. I don’t even have to take the boxes out of the cupboard. Although I sometimes spill it! 
@Robin glad you’re home safely. Now for the washing!


----------



## Lanny

07:30 BS 6.2 but, again not waking as I got up at 23:44 BS 8.1 It’s slowly moving around later so, body clock IS moving! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I have an appointment at 12:30 today after social worker’s referral for community health funding, she called me yesterday, to see if I can get some financial help but, already been told that they usually only help those of age 55 & above & at 50 my needs need to be seen & accessed before they’ll decide whether to help or not?

So, my sleep will be a bit delayed until after that visit: been going to bed a wee bit later but, not quite lunchtime late so, fingers cross there won’t be much of an adrenaline problem or I MIGHT get a wee snooze if not TOO anxious? I hopefully, though I doubt it, catch 40 winks?  I looked it up on google after the last time used that term & apparently it was coined when trainee clergymen in The Church of England in the 16th century had to learn some VERY boring 39 articles of faith that would send people to sleep so, having eventually learnt those 39 articles you NEEDED to catch 40 winks of sleep! So, now we know!


----------



## Lucyr

5.2 first time I’ve ever had one in the morning so I’ll go with sensor not blood which will inevitably be different. The aim is to avoid the green bit as much as you can right?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.7 before bed, 8.1 this morning - lovely flatfish all night long, but too high for my liking. I’m not tweaking my basal again tho. I’ll do some gardening instead.

Did you tweak your basal @Michael12421? Apparently, you’ve got a severe weather warning (extreme heat) in Andalucía - I hope you manage to stay cool somehow.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Did you tweak your basal @Michael12421? Apparently, you’ve got a severe weather warning (extreme heat) in Andalucía - I hope you manage to stay cool somehow.


Yes, I reduced basal by one unit but I understand that it may take 2 or 3 days to have any effect.
We have had warnings for a week now that UV is extremely high and all measures must be taken to protect oneself.


----------



## rayray119

8.8


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Lucyr well done on the House Special. I just missed it by a whisker today - 5.3. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Another 9.something today

My hands were looking really good, hadn't had any blood blisters or anything for a while, that was until I opened a ring pull tin of tuna and now have a blood blister  xx


----------



## rebrascora

5.4 for me with an upward sloping arrow but that was because 2 JBs were bringing me up from a 3.5 earlier, so my 4 units of Levemir were a bit too much last night. Got the dentist coming this morning for the horses, so got to go up to the farm to catch Ian's horses for him (they can be a little evasive sometimes) but I have knack, then back to my yard, where mine will come to a whistle if they haven't already heard the car pull up. Always amazes me how my yard is on a busy main road with thousands of cars passing every day or pulling in to go to the shop next door, but they know mine! 

@Lucyr Many congratulations on your first House Special. Green is so last year's colour.... who wouldn't want some red and yellow in their lives


----------



## gll

Morning all 15.2

DSN called back at just after 8am with apologies for not phoning me. She does come across as very genuine and she's very easy to talk to.
Anyway updated my thread with what was all said : HERE

Gratz on the HS @Lucyr  <3

Have a great friday everyone!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Another one on the 6.2 step today, levels deffo seem better after yoga the night before, so going to go back to doing a 20 or 30 mins nightly yoga session from my Davina app, to see if that helps.

Very grey here today, hope it brightens up tomorrow as off to a hen do in London which is not a boozy pub-crawl type hen do, we are meeting up at 9.30am, and going to the London Dungeons, then at some point in the day, an organised walk around part of London again think to do with crimes, so not sure if it one of the jack the ripper walks, then a ghost bus tour, in the evening but it will still be light!! finishing up with cocktails in the evening, which will be fizzy water for me.

@Lucyr - congrats on your 1st ever HS.


----------



## khskel

Morning all it was 2.7 for me with a vertical down arrow and a red overnight graph. Feeling fine a finger test gave 7.4. sensor threatened with a report to Abbott. Just checked again and we've got  5.7 v 6.1 so hopefully it was just the way I was sleeping.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine  I’ll keep an eye out on my strolls around town tomorrow for you and your friends!


----------



## zippyjojo

6.3 this morning. Slept late because I keep going to bed far too late. I need to cook earlier in the evening.  Mrs mop today doing changeover for our rental cottage here (although saying that my hubby's over there putting the linen on the kingsize bed as we speak because it's too much for me after my surgery ).  Bit of a nightmare going on up on Harris where our other rental cottage is.  The ferry crashed (bumped) into a pier on another island so it's had to be taken off for hull repair and is out of service for a full week.  So now the guests leaving tomorrow have had the worry of what they'll do but luckily they've managed to get on a late one tomorrow evening from Stornoway to Ullapool. And the guests arriving on Sunday who are already on holiday on the Isle of Skye now have to try to get on the Ullapool to Stornoway one on Sunday instead - and then it will all happen all over again next Friday (that will teach me to allow a short let during the main season!). I have to be assertive whilst sympathetic but obviously it's completely out of my hands and the incoming guests do have to take priority (first world problems I hear you say!). Have a good day everyone.  I've changed my profile pic to be a bit more summery and Wilbur wanted to be part of the action.


----------



## Gwynn

Hmm interesting start....my daughter arrived, dumped the dog and food and stuff and then promptly left.

Dog is settling in (I think)

Pictures to come some time


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all!

Not as flat as I'd like overnight, but I will take my morning scan and be grateful!

@Grannylorraine glad you are feeling better.

@Lucyr congratulations on your first HS!  Woo hoo... know how much you have been struggling.

@gll sorry not answered you sooner... was out most of yesterday.  FWIW when I was first diagnosed I was told T2 beause I had only trace ketones (according to the horrid little Ketostix, which are quite easy to read wrongly if you don't get the timing spot on).  Clearly I was still producing small amounts of insulin - which very quickly ran out, but the diagnosis was still wrong as was subseqently discovered.  I had to kick up something of a fuss i.e. bursting into tears in the nurse's office and saying how it affected me mentally not having a proper diagnosis, before I got the correct tests which proved that their "off the top of their heads" diagnosis was wrong.

Even so, T2 or not, I was at least put on a proper insulin regime which worked almost instantly.  I didn't have to fight for it.  I really do feel for you... over 18 years of being part of the online diabetic community I have come across only a small handful of cases where the HCPs have been so reluctant  to prescribe insulin where it's patently needed.  I hope the nurse is as good as her word and rings you promptly next time.

@Michael12421 this morning's result is a little better... what basal insulin are you on?  Do you have a half unit pen?  Please promise me that if it's not a better waking number in a day or so you will adjust down again.

Oh well, have a good day everyone!


----------



## Michael12421

@Pattidevans 
I use Toujeo, no half unit pens available.
Today is the hottest day of the year so far and guess what?  They came to fix my central heating. Duh


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans this time its a booked appointment and not a "ill call you sometime next week" so I have high hopes  <3
Also YAY on the HS

@Michael12421 seriously??? couldn't have done it during the actual winter . Glad its finally getting sorted though.


----------



## Pattidevans

Michael12421 said:


> @Pattidevans
> I use Toujeo, no half unit pens available.
> Today is the hottest day of the year so far and guess what?  They came to fix my central heating. Duh


Ah, right!  I have no personal experience of Toujeo but I believe it does take a few days to adjust.

LOL!  re the heating!  Typical!


----------



## Benny G

Briefly enjoyed a 3.2 this morning, following twin peaks last night. 




Going for the 3 month eye check today, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lanny

Well, that’s a relief! I do qualify for help & it’s urgent help too I’m down for so, they’ll be getting back to me ASAP! 

Now, I’m knackered & will finally eat something, couldn’t before the way my stomach was feeling, before going to bed for some sleep! A Rumbling Tummy, if such an emoji exists, & a stream of z’s emojis!


----------



## janw

Took my last lot of steroids late last night, along with my other meds, so wasn't surprised to be greeted with a 10.4 this morning.
Been out with daughter today, stopped for brunch - smoked salmon, scrambled egg and spinach bagel in Tesco's cafe, along with English Breakfast tea (no sugar) - did not eat all the actual bagel, just most of the first half. Came home, put shopping away, made a caramel latte (sachet - higher carb than homemade), just checked BG again and we are down to 5.6, so more than happy about that.
Exercise bike - I have improved as this week has gone by, struggled to reach 3 minutes to begin with, but yesterday I  managed 2 stints of 10 minutes duration, so feeling very chuffed about that. Onwards and upwards hopefully.
Have a good weekend all


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## ColinUK

@Michael12421  now that’s a star worthy reading for you! Much better than the hypos you’ve been getting regularly. What changed?

And how’s the insane heat impacting you?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Not much sleep last night with an anxious dog to contend with.

Up at 4:30am (pretty normal for me) BG 4.9 (pretty normal for me).

Out shortly after breakfast for a short walk


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning all. 6.1 and it’s so quiet right now that I can hear the birdsong.


----------



## Lucyr

7.9 and it looks nice out but with such varied weather this week I’m just going to check if today is expected to be hot and sunny or torrential rainstorms before deciding whether to put some washing in.


----------



## Sitosea

Good morning all. 5.2 this morning.


----------



## mage 1

Sitosea said:


> Good morning all. 5.2 this morning.


Well done!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here.


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> @Michael12421  now that’s a star worthy reading for you! Much better than the hypos you’ve been getting regularly. What changed?
> 
> And how’s the insane heat impacting you?


I redced my basal by one unit 3 days ago.  The heat isn't insane, it is very warm but not scorching.  It is now 8.35 and the sensor outside is reading 29 degrees already.  Going out with Missy before it gets any warmer.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6. 

Baby Zara was on good form yesterday, still on the antibiotics for her tonsillitis but much improved. She was very tired by the time mummy came at 5pm ( as were we!) still not 100%. She’s coming later today for a sleepover as mummy and daddy are at a wedding, it’s only her second time sleeping over, fingers crossed we’ll all be fine. 

Only caught up on yesterday’s posts, congratulations @Lucyr and @Pattidevans on your HSs. 
Congratulations @Sitosea on your’s this morning. 
@Michael12421 our temperature thingy is currently showing 11.7! But, hey, the sun’s shining, what more could I want?  Hope you and Missy can keep cool.
@Grannylorraine enjoy the hen do, sounds much better than a drunken day walking pub to pub wearing sashes, mind you, it’s a long time since I’ve been on one of those hen dos, thank goodness! 
@Gwynn enjoy your walk with the pooch. 

Everyone, have a sunny, super, Saturday. 

Just for fun, here’s a couple of photos I took yesterday of Zara. She’s looking very grown up all of a sudden.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

5.8 today so happy with that.  Off for the hen do soon

@Michael12421 - pleased to see you with a better waking number

@Sitosea - congratulations on your HS


----------



## Ditto

Morning. Chelsea week yay.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Sitosea on that House Special.
5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.3


Aaah, that’s better. 

Morning all. 8.3 here, but completely and utterly as flat as it could be. Hmmm. 

Off to Swansea today. Mum’s 86 (going on 66) next week, but the family get-together isn’t till next weekend and she’ll be busy partying on the actual day with her friends, so it’s a pre-birthday coffee and bacon buttie at the beach, and a chance to drop off pressies, etc.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.1 for me this morning, after sensor saying i'd been over 15 overnight!! We went out for a meal last night for our wedding anniversary. I thought i'd done well with bolussing but obviously not as i had a stubborn hypo when we got home. Food was lovely though.

@Sitosea congrats on the HS.
@Grannylorraine enjoy the hen do.
@Michael12421 for me 29 would be scorching!!
@eggyg baby Zara is growing up so fast!

Congrats to yesterdays HS @Lucyr and @Pattidevans .

Have a nice Saturday everyone. I'm glad its the weekend, it been an extremely long week.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Morning. Chelsea week yay.


Not been to Chelsea in years! Enjoy! 
I’m thinking of maybe Hampton Court as not been to that one in ages either.


----------



## rayray119

6.6


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.8 today xx


----------



## Lisa66

Good morning, 7.7 for me….surprisingly upward line before bed so jabbed a correction…looks like the right decision.

Had intended to be “up and at ‘em” this morning….well I’m up Had a frustrating evening with my sewing machine and was determined to sort it before bed…resulting in a much later night than intended.

Gardening today….does one ever catch up? Husband will be playing cricket….so I can crack on with no distractions. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 6.2

The Libre I put on yesterday decided to end early.


----------



## Gwynn

Oh dear, I have the feeling that the dog is depressed. Not a happy dog at all.

I would be if I felt abandoned too. Not sure what to do about it except to continue to be reassuring.

At the moment this is not fun for me, more upsetting than fun.


----------



## Lisa66

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.8 today xx


Numbers coming down @Kaylz ….hopefully this means you’re getting over your cold and feeling better?


----------



## Griffin.

It's a  21.2 from me 
There's a reason why it's so high again though I started radiotherapy again on Thursday so my system is a little taxed at the minute! I'm OK and just getting on with the treatment and with everything else that's come along with it. Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone today's plan includes a trip to the sofa and a trip to the bedroom and loads of trips to the loo...a few high protein meals and cups of tea thrown in for good measure.. 
Keep on keeping on
Griff


----------



## rebrascora

2.6 for me this morning on the Libre (finger prick not so bad at 3.7) despite another Levemir reduction last night but also did a correction for a 9.9 at bedtime thinking with the reduced bedtime dose I wanted to go to bed in the 5s. Clearly not quite the best decision. 

Congrats to @Pattidevans on your optimum waking reading yesterday and likewise to @Sitosea for your achievement this morning. Well done guys!

Can't believe how quickly Zara is growing up @eggyg It is amazing! She obviously takes after her Grandma for being photogenic.

@Gwynn. Hope your house guest settles in soon. Not easy for animals to understand what is going on and cope with it although some do seem to manage better than others.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 16.2

Managed to get through to my GPs yesterday after their phone lines being down for most of the week and arrange my test strips to be done in 200s instead of 100s. Will be having a party at my house and using them as confetti 
Very sad as to what makes me happy these days 

Have a great day everyone.

@Sitosea nicely done on the HS
@Michael12421 glad the adjustment is kicking in with better numbers
@Griffin. can we please stop this body falling to bits thing  If you are always unwell, who is going to report on hellhounds adventures to us and I need my fix of those. (but really sending all the hugs your way)


----------



## rebrascora

Oh @Griffin. I was starting to worry when you hadn't posted for a few days. It's good to hear from you but so sorry that you are needing more radiotherapy. Take it easy and listen to lots of soothing music and keep us posted. 
Sending gentle (((HUGS))) you way.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all
7.8 on a slight upward curve. A couple of units of insulin correction, and my morning basal shot should nip that on the bud.

Weather today? Changeable.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.8 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Just shopping today do no major excitement for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - looks like it's going to be a nice day.  Having said that, we've had lots of sunny days, but they have all been accompanied by bitter winds.

Well, well, well.... another 5.2 at 8:40 this morning... though it dropped to 4.2 within an hour, I ate half a biscuit and am now sitting comfortably in the mid 6s.


Congrats to @Sitosea on your HS.

@Griffin. big HUGS!

@Gwynn hope your guest settles in better today

@Kaylz so glad to hear your BGs are settling a bit.

@Michael12421 very pleased to see your adjustments are working!

I wonder how @TinaD 's guests are getting on now.

Well, might venture into town to stock up on toiletries ahead of our hols, as I have a decent build up of Boots' advantage points.  Apart from that the only other plans are to cook Butter Chicken and Sag Aloo for dinner.  Oh, the LivLife bread is doing wonders to iron out the post-lunch spikes!  I can bolus ahead by 1hr 15 and still get a spike with ordinary bread.


----------



## gll

are you going for a hattrick @Pattidevans? I mean 2 in a row is impressive enough but no pressure on the expected 5.2 tomorrow morning 
Well done x


----------



## Gwynn

Update: the dog did settle down again and did really well on a walk just now. Maybe I was being a bit overworrying as both my daughter and her daughter would not forgive me if anything untoward happened to their dog.

It was a good 50 minute walk but hard work as I have to keep her on a short lead and she does pull occasionally. But the worst bit is that she cannot walk in a straight line, constantly weaving. The good news is that she has nearly got the hang of the command 'sit'. Not quite there yet but it is only day 2.

She is back to sleeping again now. She is quite old , at least 7 years old. She was a rescue dog that was destined to be put down before my daughter rescued it.


----------



## janw

No more steroids so got a lovely 5.1 this morning (that 5.2 still avoids me lol), BP pill taken last night has given me a good reading also.
Was busy wandering around a shopping district yesterday, as well as doing the weekend shop plus some light chores, but I thought I'd still have a short spin on the exercise bike after dinner. As it was I stayed on it for a full 20 minutes doing a virtual ride in the Cotswolds 
Enjoy your weekend whatever you have planned - or just lay back and relax x


----------



## freesia

Congrats again @Pattidevans, nicely done


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  It has just hit 39 degrees and back from our final - and short - walk of the day. Ice cold beer at my fingertips.


----------



## Ditto

ColinUK said:


> Not been to Chelsea in years! Enjoy!
> I’m thinking of maybe Hampton Court as not been to that one in ages either.


I have never been to a flower show! I enjoy on the telly though.  This morning's programme was a repeat of the lock-down cancellation, how quickly we forget.


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon, this morning woke at around ten (after nearly 11hrs sleep) to a 8.6 
even on a day off I’m usually awake just before 6am.
 I didn’t really sleep well Thursday night - so obviously I needed the sleep.

Yesterday I managed to finally get a blood test authorised and the necessary appointment booked,my Hba1c is overdue.

Plus have been re referred and now booked the initial consultation (in a fortnights time) at a different hospital, this time a private hospital (tat it seems like many others they are propping up the NHS) 
as although I was undergoing treatment was recently discharged from the local hospital, following the senior orthopaedic consultant / surgeon leaving.

Waiting to hear when next consultation can happen with the diabetic consultant, I’m still hoping he agrees to change my medication, I’ve really not got on so well with Trulicity as Ozempic, still will see what the Hba1c comes back as I suppose.

have a great weekend everybody whatever your doing


----------



## freesia

Well...after a morning and most of an afternoon struggling to get levels above 5, i've had an evening and night (so far) struggling to get levels below 10. What a day!!


----------



## Lanny

My body clock is almost there after an extra wee kip that turned out to be necessary for me to get up & have some food! Got up the first time yesterday evening a bit earlier 22:04 BS 5.9 & so hungry that I had an extra baked potato with still the same amount of 200g of heinz beans & two slices of Low Low, it’s a local Northern Irish brand that’s known for being low fat with its diary products, cheese & dithered with either the old +2 extra or the new +4 extra NR? I went with +2 just to prove it to myself that I DO indeed need +4 now for extra food when I’m hungry & went back to bed as I was dropping off, watching the new season 4 episodes of Agatha Raisin I bought on iTunes, around 23:45. And now after a bit more sleep I’m up properly 03:04 BS 9.3 & it’s proof: should have gone 38 units instead of 36 NR for 2 baked potatoes instead of 1; corrected now though! 

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Been enjoying series 4 of Agatha Raisin that was delayed, like so many other film & tv productions because of covid, & it’s sad to read the “In loving memory of M C Beaton” messages at the end of each episode who wrote the books died just before the pandemic hit in 2019!  She highly praised Ashley Jensen’s comedic portrayal of Agatha Raisin on the screen & the updated, for the audience of today, way the episodes have been done! I love it too for it’s mix of ridiculous humour & clever murder solving: Agatha Raisin in her brightly coloured outfits with high heels traipsing about precariously solving murders!

Oops!  Edited to correct:- The Low Low brand is made in County Kerry Ireland & they do low fat cheese & buttery spreads etc. I love the taste of both!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 6.8


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.6 but not a very realistic sample - up since 1.40 to get some peace and  quiet to fill in yet more paperwork. 

Our Government welcomed Ukrainians but made no effort to simplify the process of getting visas to get here or benefits once arrived. How bad is it?   Universal Credit, online forms ghastly and then you need an appointment which doesn't come, at the best the application  takes 5 weeks; child benefit 4 weeks and send us your passport so we can lose it; contact the Red Cross - no don't - they talk for 3 hours and then you have to apply for the money and sim cards by phone so that they will send you an email about more required details - only they do not; apply for school places online only - except the page says "Oops, something has gone wrong, we will contact IT"; we will give sponsors £350 a month, if you ask for it, whether you have 1 or 6 Ukrainians (daren't look at credit card statement but £350 will not touch the sides); apply for biometric residence permits - no appointments available in Cardiff I am told but plenty in Birmingham - just 3 hours drive away....they all need to go and 6 will not go in a Skoda Octavia.

On the plus side: they are a nice family and like gardening so they have been planting lots of veggies to reduce their food bills; the community has done better than the government in providing clothes; money for a car and insurance, road tax (can't wait for delivery, my poor car is slurping down diesel daily) and an invitation to the 4 June celebration; my handyman has taken them to the seaside (leaving me to phone/email/forms/despair over applications) which they loved; communication is improving - not sure if it is me getting better at guessing Ukrainian or them at guessing English but it is good exercise as lots of arm waving required; there is a lot of laughter round the place and they are looking a better colour now that they sleep in beds not in the car, in a garage, waiting for the all clear. Also I have found Mum and Dad part time jobs starting this week - one simply created by a friend - the other in a local company offering free English lessons - no NI numbers yet so private enterprise trumps the government again.

Must try to find time to cook - I'm living on cheese, parma ham, yoghurt and nuts. Maybe next week...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone after a much improved night for everyone, including the dog. I actually got some sleep but only becase everyone else did.

BG 5.1 this morning. Missed HS by a whisper.

A quiet day planned. Ie no plans as yet.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. 5.6 after a weird night with very strange nightmares where I was being chased by wild boar. I realise I am actually in a fenced off area where they are allowed to be and it was me which is the intruder. I manage to lose all of them somehow but then I fall over and am confronted by a massive boar who is towering over me. 
And then I wake up. 

That happened twice last night and it’s not as if I even eat bacon!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
woke up at a more normal time 
5.5 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Oh dear I spoke too soon...the dog is clearly a bit distressed now and has been calling her family and won't settle this morning. She has eaten nothing of her normal food since her family left to go on holiday and buries anything else we give her (like a dog biscuit, hide 'bone', etc).

What I find very hard on me is the whining and barking (my tinnitus and sensitivity to noise). What I find hard on her is her clear distress and confusion.

At least I solved the no drinking problem for her.

I guess it is very hard on a dog to be separated from its normal family. I wish she could understand that they are coming back tomorrow....then it's a weeks break for all of us....then the dog is back with us for a whole week whilst they all go off on a  longer break.

I haven't had a holiday in over 15 years!!! Sigh.

I hope the rest of the day improves for the dog. I struggle emotionally dealing with distress. I now feel shredded. I guess I wouldn't make a good marine or soldier.


----------



## Lucyr

Morning 10.3

Had a very much overdue haircut yesterday and feel much better for it, also did some housework with a bit more to finish today, and organised my diabetes kit as am going away for a bit soon. Got a cheap case for an Apple Pencil which fits meter, strips, lancer, small plastic bag for used strips, pen, needles, fast carbs, slow carbs and emergency gel.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 when I rose at 6.20. Not by choice, Zara is an early riser but TBF she went to bed no bother at 7.15 and we never heard a peep until 6am, she just chattered away to herself until I went for her. We’ve all had our breakfast and chilling now! NOT! She’s a live wire. 

Today will be mostly spent entertaining a 14 month old! We’ll be good for nowt tomorrow, oh wait, it’s our Zara Monday tomorrow.  Roll on Tuesday when I think we may have a day off, it’s hard work being retired! 

Well done once again @Pattidevans. Fingers crossed for the hat trick today. 
@Gwynn swap the dog for the baby? 
@TinaD hope things are resolved very soon. It sounds like a nightmare, the powers that be aren’t making it easy are they? 

Have a super Sunday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here. The last couple of days I’ve been bewilderingly hi-di-hi but back down to earth with a bump today, phew!

Good to hear your Ukrainians are looking more relaxed and pink-cheeked @TinaD. What a nightmare they’ve been thru. I hope the paperwork nightmare is sorted asap. It sounds worse than dealing with the DVLA!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. So what did I do yesterday while I was finishing the holiday washing? Booked another holiday, of course. July, in the Dolomites (Italian side of the Alps) We’ve missed them for the last two years, and Inghams had a special offer I couldn’t refuse. The hol we’ve just had was paid for in 2020, it just kept getting put off, so I felt justified in creating a 'this year’s' holiday budget.


----------



## rayray119

6.2 I kind of expected it to be a bit higher because I spent a bit of time sorting out my backfast. Perherps im not getting dawn phermon anymore or pherperps it was actually lower ealiler or perhaps dawn phermom hasn't happened yet. I can't tell at the moment.


----------



## janw

Not going to bother with today's: more steroids from A&E last night, not home until 1.00am and hadn't eaten anything since lunch apart from 2 slices of wholemeal bread and butter, which I commanded so as to line my stomach, before I would take those tablets (not making that mistake twice!) - so got home with a chronic case of the munchies and a huge thirst despite taking my water flask and refilling it there. Up with the sun to get some hot tea and refill water flask with iced water again.
Hoping to go out to the "Big Doggie Do" event this afternoon as the day/weather looks promising....though hubby doesn't yet know we plan to be kidnapping the dog! 
Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## gll

Morning all 12.1.

I'm going to chill out this morning, had a migraine yesterday so feeling a bit delicate this morning still and body is complaining about feeling low.

have a great day everyone 

@TinaD the 5 week wait for UC is normal. I do believe you can ask for an advance on the payment when applying or within a certain amount of days of applying. Not totally sure if that's a thing for refugee status but worth checking to see if they qualify.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 5.2

@gll that seems to be heading in the right direction compared to your recent levels! Well done!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning all. Very happy with a 5.9 this morning with just 2 units of Levemir last night. Needed a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime when levels were 8.6 with an upward sloping arrow but that seems to have worked perfectly.

We are hosting the driving club meet today so I need to head up to the farm pronto.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Lily123 on that 5.2. 
My reading first thing this morning was 5.7. 

Dez


----------



## gll

well done on your HS @Lily123


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. Overnight i've hovered in the 11s and woke at 8.30 with an 8.1. Roll on an hour and its dropped to 4.9 despite eating breakfast. I hope its not another motning of lows. Ironing to do today but not much else planned atm.

@TinaD you are doing such an amazing thing to help and support the family. What a lovely community you must live in for them to rally round and give you extra support.
@Gwynn this might be a silly question and you might have tried it but could you have something that your daughter has worn which smells of her so the dog can have it with her? Or maybe a throw she has wrapped around her for a while so the dog can lie on it? It might not work but its worth a try.
@Lily123 Congrats on the HS
@rebrascora enjoy your day.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. Why do the weekends go so quickly?!


----------



## Benny G

Good morning team mates. If we all work together we can win. 

3.9 this morning and ready (to tame my overgrown tiny garden), etc


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me.

Not sure what today has in store except I'm doing cheese and ham omelettes for tea.

No doubt some music will be involved.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. 4.4 when I got up earlier. Had a small can of sugary Coke to prevent a hypo and two hours later it’s 4.6


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Beautiful day today!

5.5 this morning.  Weird evening yesterday.  Came home from town late afternoon, well pleased as we had got nearly all our holiday toiletry needs for nothing, having paid with points.  Set about making the butter chicken and sag aloo with a glass of wine in hand.  There's nothing complicated about Indian food but it can be time consuming to make.  By the time I had the chicken simmering nicely with a timer on I had fallen asleep on the sofa.  By the time I had it on the table I had lost my appetite, so clearly had  bolussed too much for what I actually ate.  I put on a temp basal of -20% and was in bed at 10:30.  Didn't wake till 9:15.  Cannot understand why I was so tired. Still, there's enough leftovers for dinner tonight and curries usually improve overnight.

Sat in bed with a cuppa and only took the hint to get out of bed when hubby started stripping the bed to wash the sheets when I was still in it!  I'm so lazy!  Nothing much on today except hopefully a nice walk this afternoon.

@rebrascora enjoy your hosting today.

@Lily123 Congratulations on your HS.

@gll and @Michael12421 congrats on much better FBGs.

@TinaD I am in awe of your efforts on behalf of your guests.  Hope you get through all the frustrations very soon.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Nit been up long as didn’t get home from hen do until 2am.  Had a lovely time and was pleased with a 6.5 this morning as I had some very sweet cocktails and was eating a burger at midnight.  Didny get up until 10.30 today.

@Lily123 - congratulations on your HS.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bexlee

Lucyr said:


> Morning 10.3
> 
> Had a very much overdue haircut yesterday and feel much better for it, also did some housework with a bit more to finish today, and organised my diabetes kit as am going away for a bit soon. Got a cheap case for an Apple Pencil which fits meter, strips, lancer, small plastic bag for used strips, pen, needles, fast carbs, slow carbs and emergency gel.


I like the case. Great idea. Do you mind me asking where you got it from. I’ve been looking for something similar for ages and just can’t find it !


----------



## Gwynn

Dog update. I have just been out for a walk with my friend (and the dog). A good walk. Really needed as my wife refused to leave the house because of the intruders but then went on to blame me for all sorts of stuff and ended telling me how creuel and heartless I am for not fitting alarms everywhere and video cameras everywhere. 

It didn't make me feel good. And she went on and on but wouldn't couldn't listen to any of my rational reasoning addressing each 'intruder damage' issue. Still the walk was refreshing except that we crossed the path of one of those 'fighting' dog types who lunged, snarled and growled at my dog. Thankfully it was on a leash but my dog was very shaken up by it. I was a bit shaken up by it.

All sorted now as we are back home. Jessica (the dog) has had a snack and some goats milk and is quietly lying next to me fast asleep. Nice.


----------



## Lucyr

Bexlee said:


> I like the case. Great idea. Do you mind me asking where you got it from. I’ve been looking for something similar for ages and just can’t find it !


This is the one I got though I am sure there’s plenty of others similar. What meter do you have?



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07FSC1SVD?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll and @Michael12421 congrats on much better FBGs.


the awesome lasted long...15.6 or 17.2 (take your pick) at lunch with a 14g carb (total) brekkie + mid morning snack. 
Really itching to get a libre on for a fortnight to see how I'm trending. Not sure if I'm better to hold off until I am nearer targets or might wait until I get my appointment letter and have libre overlap for the week she wants fingerprick data before appointment (happy to share with her even if I fund it).



Gwynn said:


> ended telling me how creuel and heartless I am for not fitting alarms everywhere and video cameras everywhere.


2 things:
1) in case you need to hear this - you are NOT cruel and you are NOT heartless. You are full of compassion and love and you are doing your best. (bug hugs)
2) would getting dummy cameras and dummy alarms calm things down any or would there just be something else instead or paranoia about the cameras? just an idea x


----------



## Bexlee

Lucyr said:


> This is the one I got though I am sure there’s plenty of others similar. What meter do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07FSC1SVD?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Oh fab. Thanks. I have a nexus mini ultra I carry around just in case the libre “lies” which is tiny.


----------



## Bexlee

I forgot to post my number this morning 4.0 and falling fast. 

Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Lucyr

Sounds like it would fit fine then!


Bexlee said:


> Oh fab. Thanks. I have a nexus mini ultra I carry around just in case the libre “lies” which is tiny.


----------



## Gwynn

@gll thanks for the suggestion but alas it would not work. Oddly, real cameras and alarms wouldn't work either as it is not evidence that all is ok but a belief that all is not ok that she hangs on to, regardless of any evidence (and I have examples of that sadly)

Things are better this evening. Things are better with the dog too. Got her to eat as well as drink which she would not do before.

Life can sure get complicated at times and usually the complications are made or made worse by ourselves.

Thanks for caring. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening folks

Was an 11 for me this morning after another night of nightmares, they are really plaguing me these last couple of weeks, at least Bruce was there last night to cuddle and settle me again xx


----------



## Gwynn

A great night until I let the dog out and it saw a cat in our small garden. She went nuts. Shook all of us up. However she then slept well only to wake and see another cat through the window and has barked and grissled ever since even though at 4am I covered the windows so she could see nothing.

BG 5.4 this morning but blood pressure high (I wonder why)

Tired and a bit fed up this motning. Hopefully my daughter will come and pick it up later today. Unfortunately we have a second, week long dog sitting coming up in a weeks time. Why did I ever agree to this? Because I felt sorry for my daughter....and I thought looking after the dog would be easier.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning _ 5.0


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today 

have a great day everyone


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6. Grey and promising drizzle. Guests still abed.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.1 for me. Managed 100% in target yesterday, doubt it will last but it made a change . Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Lanny

07:03 BS 8.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Back to normal hours!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Off to do the supermarket run in a mo, when it’s quiet.


----------



## Griffin.

Morning gang 
It's a 17.8 from me today sugars are all to pot at the moment spent the weekend resting drinking coupius amounts of builders tea and being ignored by the hound she's proper got the hump with me at the moment cause Im not able to walk her she's only getting a hour a day from the dog walker so I'm getting a great deal of her sitting with her back to me trip to the hospital today for a check up so more sitting about. I'm almost part of the furniture I'm there so blooming often seeing the dietican I'm two and half stone down at the moment and I need to keep as much meat on me bones as I can at the minute mentally in a pretty OK space more determined than ever to beat this and get on with serving a purpose and not just purposely serving.. Have a great day what ever your up to 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff


----------



## Lucyr

5.9 here, excited to find you can now log insulin and carbs on the Shuggah app I use for libre as cgm


----------



## ColinUK

6.0


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.0 here.

Yesterday I wrote a list of everything diabetes-related I’d need to take with me on holiday...good grief! No more travelling light.  I’ll need an extra car just for all the diabetes gumph. Or a trailer, in the shape of a pancreas, hmmm.

Glad to hear you’re body clock’s back to normal @Lanny.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Tested before bed to 10.something, had a bit of fun yesterday morning so thought I'd go 3 shortbread fingers and a dark chocolate digestive "just in case", goodness knows what is going on with me but according to Libre I went just above 12 at about 1am then proceeded to nose dive, finger pricked at 5am to 5.6 and thought that can't be right so another finger gave 5.7, had 5 lifts and went to the loo and when I got back down to 4.9 and starting to feel a bit off so had 6 more, come about 6:45 I was 8.8 which I'm far more comfortable with at the moment, hopefully I won't be dropping like that again anytime soon! xx


----------



## gll

Morning all. 10.4. 

Up before my alarm too. My son must have an early start today, he picked up with the dog early today. Of course he wanted out right away for his inspection of the garden so I got up etc. Soon as he was done he abandoned me to go curl up with my daughter. 

Got some bits and bobs to do with my sis in law today (tip run, picking up her prescriptions and shopping) so had better go get showered and ready for the day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## rayray119

8.8.   I did get 3.4 in the night(should have left that 10.2 alone at bed and just checked on it later(. its only ever so sligllty above target, oh well i remember tonight obviously if its something that 14 or 15 that's a different story) again what alerted that i could be low was waking up and not really being able to fall back asleep(maybe there's times in past where i have woken up but haven't checked) after treating it i was only 4.9 so went ahead and had a biscut as well.  when i did evenetly full back asleep I  dreamt that I left all my insulin somewhere and then found that i did have more but that were smashhed carrtiiges.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Benny G

Good morning all, 
7.7  after a tuna mayo and cheese midnight supper


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @gll for mentioning prescriptions, you reminded me I needed to contact the chemist to ask why Bruce didn't get a new sharps bin when he handed my full one in on Saturday  xx


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! As it happened it wasn’t our Zara Monday, we’re all mixed up with being on holiday, so I’ve had a much needed lie in. Rewarded with a rather nice 5.5. A great number that panders to my slight OCD. 

I’ve stripped the bed and the washer is on, forecast not brilliant but it’s dry, so far. Rained all day yesterday until teatime, then it was glorious, but too late to do anything as we were cream crackered after three days of childcare. Mr Eggy is planting his iceberg lettuce seeds today, I’m pootling around the house. Not too much housework going to happen as we have the four eldest grandchildren coming for a sleepover this coming weekend! We’re absolute gluttons for punishment. TBF it tends to be the WiFi that gets the battering, I just dish up food three times a day, they help theirselves to snacks. It’s a bit easier than looking after one baby, but noisier! 

Have a Happy Monday, although it’s nearly Tuesday now! I’m ashamed!


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @gll for mentioning prescriptions, you reminded me I needed to contact the chemist to ask why Bruce didn't get a new sharps bin when he handed my full one in on Saturday  xx


our lot don't do sharps bins, just needle clippers and pop whats left in a container like a shampoo bottle and seal it and bin it


----------



## rebrascora

7.8 for me this morning. Think I ate too many walnuts before bed.


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> our lot don't do sharps bins, just needle clippers and pop whats left in a container like a shampoo bottle and seal it and bin it


Ours has always done exchange, not sure what size mines usually are but they last months, when we started getting the Sayana contraceptive injection (self administer) the nurse that watched mum do her first was just like you can just use Kayleigh's sharps bin , I've emailed the chemist as said if they could pop one with my prescription that Bruce is picking up on Saturday it would save everyone time, I do have a needle clipper somewhere but I've never used it xx


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 5.9 for me this morning.  Still having the weird taste/sensation in my mouth - I'm wondering whether it's an after taste from sweetners which I have in tea (3 x day) and coffee (1 or 2 a day).


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.

6.9 @ 08:40... 4.9 30 mins later.

@eggyg you exhaust me with your energy!  LOL!  I'd be lying prone after 1 childcare day!


Bloden said:


> Yesterday I wrote a list of everything diabetes-related I’d need to take with me on holiday...good grief! No more travelling light.  I’ll need an extra car just for all the diabetes gumph. Or a trailer, in the shape of a pancreas, hmmm.


Whatever you do don't forget insulin... after my recent experience I realise it's nowhere near easy to get it away from home.
I agree though, all my gumph nearly fills my cabin bag when we go on holiday.


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> our lot don't do sharps bins, just needle clippers and pop whats left in a container like a shampoo bottle and seal it and bin it


Now isn't that so sensible.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Hurrah, reduced basal yesterday evening and flatfish overnight. Trying a reduction this morning as well to see if I can stop going low at teatime.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.2 today, nice lie in as not at work today.  Still feeling tired from my late night Saturday.


----------



## harbottle

My Libre was telling me 4.6 this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning walk and cycle ride back. 
I’m trying to find a way of “commuting” even though I’m mainly working from home. 
Stopped here for a decaf Americano. 



And spotted this nest which had a mix of really tiny fledglings and eggs still to hatch. 
Quite funny watching two adventurous chicks make their way into the water only to be nudged back into the nest by the dad!


And then spotted cavalry trainees doing their thing so went and watched for a while. 
A dozen trainees on cavalry blacks which were certainly not making it easy for the men and women in their 4th week of training. (After their basic horsemanship training which is at Windsor.)
It’s quite something being so close to a dozen large horses going at a decent gallop!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 8.8.   I did get 3.4 in the night(should have left that 10.2 alone at bed and just checked on it later(. its only ever so sligllty above target, oh well i remember tonight obviously if its something that 14 or 15 that's a different story) again what alerted that i could be low was waking up and not really being able to fall back asleep(maybe there's times in past where i have woken up but haven't checked) after treating it i was only 4.9 so went ahead and had a biscut as well.  when i did evenetly full back asleep I  dreamt that I left all my insulin somewhere and then found that i did have more but that were smashhed carrtiiges.
> [/QUOTe)


Add to this aparrty on average type 1 diabetics make 180 extra decisions a day no wonder why I'm always tired


----------



## lynnie123

Hi all, 6.4 this morning x


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning walk and cycle ride back.
> I’m trying to find a way of “commuting” even though I’m mainly working from home.
> Stopped here for a decaf Americano.
> View attachment 21068
> 
> 
> And spotted this nest which had a mix of really tiny fledglings and eggs still to hatch.
> Quite funny watching two adventurous chicks make their way into the water only to be nudged back into the nest by the dad!
> View attachment 21069
> 
> And then spotted cavalry trainees doing their thing so went and watched for a while.
> A dozen trainees on cavalry blacks which were certainly not making it easy for the men and women in their 4th week of training. (After their basic horsemanship training which is at Windsor.)
> It’s quite something being so close to a dozen large horses going at a decent gallop!
> 
> View attachment 21070


I really can’t imagine living in London and seeing all these sights everyday. Do you ever get sick of it and want to live in the UKs smallest city ( well it used to be,that might have changed now), I’m up for a house swap.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Morning walk and cycle ride back.
> I’m trying to find a way of “commuting” even though I’m mainly working from home.
> Stopped here for a decaf Americano.
> View attachment 21068
> 
> 
> And spotted this nest which had a mix of really tiny fledglings and eggs still to hatch.
> Quite funny watching two adventurous chicks make their way into the water only to be nudged back into the nest by the dad!
> View attachment 21069
> 
> And then spotted cavalry trainees doing their thing so went and watched for a while.
> A dozen trainees on cavalry blacks which were certainly not making it easy for the men and women in their 4th week of training. (After their basic horsemanship training which is at Windsor.)
> It’s quite something being so close to a dozen large horses going at a decent gallop!
> 
> View attachment 21070


I saw a prog on TV years ago about training the cavalry, and they certainly throw them in at the deep end. Most have never ridden before, and they were sending them over jumps and everything in the schooling arena, it was carnage, there were bodies on the floor all over the place.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon, people! 6'3 today.

I've been taking 2 units less of Levemir than my initial dose, for almost a week, and my pre-meal readings are in the 4 and 5s. Quite pleased with that, though
 I wonder how long is gonna last! I think it's a combination of the warmer weather and the amount of walking I've been doing.

Had the assessment for the talking therapy and they gave me an appointment in a few weeks. 

Also went for nights out the last 2 weekends and I have the chance of doing it again, don't know if I want to get used to it, but for me having Saturday or Sunday off is a bit like those BG: don't know how long it's going to last, so better enjoy them while I can


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Sometimes it's a bit much tbh and that's what makes the green spaces like the parks or even the canals so valuable. 
I know I'm "lucky" to be so central and to be a few minutes walk away from some of the most recognised tourist and cultural attractions but there's times I'd swap it all for a home in a few acres but within easy reach of a rail link back to London.  

And if there could be either a decent Waitrose or a good selection of local shops within walking distance that would be ace!


----------



## janw

Back on the darned steroids so a gloomy 11.6 this morning, so we shall ignore that. Just had lunch, too hungry to check BG beforehand, but lunch was yummy and only 10 carbs including a finger of melon, so I was being good.
I went and had my HbA1c blood test first thing this morning, so will await the result of that - probably won't get it until I see my DN on 9 June, but I can peep at my online results before then, hopefully. Fingers crossed for a good outcome, though I know I've fallen off the wagon a few times, but BG average has remained pretty stable in 5s and 6s mostly (when steroids haven't been in use anyhow!), so I can just hope I've had a soft landing!!! lol
Pleasant day so far, only been to GP surgery and shopping, but they reckon we could have rain and thunder later. 
Enjoy the rest of your day xx


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> I saw a prog on TV years ago about training the cavalry, and they certainly throw them in at the deep end. Most have never ridden before, and they were sending them over jumps and everything in the schooling arena, it was carnage, there were bodies on the floor all over the place.


Speaking to one of the cavalry men this morning and he said that most entrants have never sat on a horse before they go off to the 12 week basic course. He added that those are usually the easiest to teach whereas those who've ridden since infancy can be harder as they've ingrained bad habits.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg Sometimes it's a bit much tbh and that's what makes the green spaces like the parks or even the canals so valuable.
> I know I'm "lucky" to be so central and to be a few minutes walk away from some of the most recognised tourist and cultural attractions but there's times I'd swap it all for a home in a few acres but within easy reach of a rail link back to London.
> 
> And if there could be either a decent Waitrose or a good selection of local shops within walking distance that would be ace!


I can offer the train station, 3.5 hours direct to London. No Waitrose in Cumbria I’m afraid, we have Booths though, posh as owt. The nearest is 16 miles away but the bus stop is just a few metres away! No theatres unless you count our local sports centre, one minute it’s a squash court, then they pull a few seats down and, voila, it’s a 1500 seater concert hall! But we can be in the north Lakes in 20 minutes and Scotland in 10. We could do a time share.


----------



## Bloden

Throw in a hunky cavalryman @eggyg and I’m there like a shot.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Throw in a hunky cavalryman @eggyg and I’m there like a shot.


Why do you think I stood there admiring their horsemanship for quite so long?!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 0 8.7


----------



## Lanny

05:27 BS 7.9 A bit better than yesterday! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Not much else to report really!


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. And it’s 5.4 from me today. 
It’s also pouring with rain and looks likely to rain all day long so that’s put the kybosh on my early morning stroll as I’m likely to melt in the rain of course.

Ooh has anyone started to watch Night Sky with Sissy Spacek and JK Simmons? It’s on Prime. Watched the first episode last night after watching the dinosaurs thing on AppleTV and thought both were excellent. 
Highly recommend!


----------



## Lucyr

8 this morning. Had a really good bg day yesterday with 87% in range  which vs my long term average of 49% I was impressed with. I did take bolus 7 times though and 2 basal jabs


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a respectable 5.5 today
that’s three days in a row I’ve woken somewhere on the 5 step.

looking forwards to some time off next week for me 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all.  A 6.4 for me. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Why do you think I stood there admiring their horsemanship for quite so long?!


Cos you loves horsies? 

Morning folks.  7.9 here.

Got a phone call out of the blue yesterday from a dietitian at Llanelli hospital inviting me to do a DAFNE course! I had to sit down. She said she was going thru patient lists, trying to clear the backlog, and was I available in a couple of weeks? It’s an hour’s drive to Llanelli, but I said 
YEESSS!!! She’s zooming me tomorrow to prep me for the course...


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 today. Hoping for an improvement on yesterday when the jobsworths of bureaucracy  entangled my feet. Hope everyone has a bumf and idiot free day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me. I ruined my second day of 100% by a slight rise out of target overnight. Its sunny here atm but forecasting heavy showers.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Up late this morning as I was tired. I survived the dog sitting. My daughter and family came back to pick up the dog and have some tea. A good time. 

The peace this morning and the good nights sleep .... wonderful.

BG 4.4 a good number even if a fraction low

Today, walking, relaxing, appreciating the reduced stress.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Throw in a hunky cavalryman @eggyg and I’m there like a shot.


Can’t offer anything as exotic as that. Plenty of ruddy faced farmers!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, but I was 4.7 at 5.30am when I was woken up by a very loud song thrush singing away outside the bedroom window. Can’t complain, as long as it eats all my slugs and snails.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much more respectful time to be up. 6.1. 

I woke at 3.30 dripping with sweat after having a nightmare. I was at a wedding and the recently married couple sabotaged my insulin and my BGs were dropping like a stone, at 2.2 I was slurring my words and falling around and no one would believe me they thought I was drunk. I was beating the husband around the head with my Accu-Chek but not doing much harm as I felt so weak. Weird! Been awake tossing and turning since then. Nana nap later. BTW I checked my BGs incase I was hypo, I was dead on 6.

Just more pootling about today. Sometimes pootling is good. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.6 today xx


----------



## gll

morning everyone 14.8
Not strictly my proper waking reading. Fell asleep so early last night (like before 8pm), was up by 2.30. Had some yogurt and managed to go back to bed and sleep around 4 until just before 8.

Hoping this coffee hits me soon...not sure the extra sleep was the best plan 

have a wonderful day everyon


----------



## rayray119

5.2 despite stacking at bed time and checking on it a couple if times in the night due to waking up.  Thinking back over things phererhps I should start consider things about both my Livermir doses.  I always get nervous in the low 5s


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 5.2 despite stacking at bed time and checking on it a couple if times in the night due to waking up.  Thinking back over things phererhps I should start consider things about both my Livermir doses.  I always get nervous in the low 5s


I've also not been at home for what's coming up to 2 weeks(not abored/ just staying at my parents house for while I was supposed to to to Sweden. Which I find even that can have an affect


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 5.5


----------



## harbottle

Libre was telling me 4.8 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me despite zooming up to 13 pre bed. I think that was a basal reduction too far. 

This morning could probably be shower dodging in the garden. Down to the rehearsal studio PM.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning all, 
bit of an unexpected glucose bump last night, gently coaxed back home to a 4.2
Ready for FoTF


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all...

3.7 this morning after a very very gentle fall overnight.  In fact the line was *almost* straight.  Time in range 95% with only 1% below 3.9

I thought I saw someone with an HS this morning, but can't find it now...

Quick visit to M&S this morning, followed by a grocery shop... very exciting, NOT!


----------



## rebrascora

5.0 on the Libre for me this morning but that involved a single JB a couple of hours earlier for what Libre said was 3.8 and finger prick showed as 5.1. I resent having to eat sweets to placate my Libre but the trend was a very slow decline so played it safe ,especially with 20 units of morning Levemir going in. Just 2 units last night again, so may have to consider going to bed with a slightly higher BG or knocking it down to 1 unit.... Will see how my day goes.
Rain hasn't arrived here yet so more gardening for me I guess. Actually, it is more jungle clearance and there will also be some lawn mowing and I want to sow some beans. Then my challenge of the day will be riding Rascal. I need to be on top mental and physical form for that, especially without my sister here as a safety net. He is like sitting on rocket fuel that you have little control over. He feels awesome because the power is raw but it is very difficult to keep a lid on it. The trick is to pretend that you are relaxed, when in reality you are just preparing to be launched out of the saddle at any moment. Just as well I like living on the edge  Poor Rascal missed his calling as a rodeo bronc....there are just no job prospects for it in this country!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and many congratulations to @rayray119 on your House Special this morning. Seems a shame to consider a Levemir reduction just when you are getting nice waking readings but you have to do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 5.2 despite stacking at bed time and checking on it a couple if times in the night due to waking up.  Thinking back over things phererhps I should start consider things about both my Livermir doses.  I always get nervous in the low 5s





Pattidevans said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 3.7 this morning after a very very gentle fall overnight.  In fact the line was *almost* straight.  Time in range 95% with only 1% below 3.9
> 
> I thought I saw someone with an HS this morning, but can't find it now...
> 
> Quick visit to M&S this morning, followed by a grocery shop... very exciting, NOT!


here you go.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning and a 5.2 house special.  Spent most of yesterday sleeping in bed which is worse than my usual but not sure if it is because of Saturday's covid jab.  Still not great today but improving


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 7'5 today, a bit higher but I did absolutely nothing physical last evening. Today can be busy so I kept the same basal dose. 

Yesterday I forgot my meter at home and I felt a bit weird after work so ate a small cereal bar before walking home and tested as soon as I got there, I was at 4'5 so seems the carbs were not a bad idea. 

I just got a text from my surgery, starting with "Dear Elena, we strongly advise you to quit smoking", then offering different resources to help. Sounds a bit aggressive considering I don't smoke to begin with!


----------



## Robin

Elenka_HM said:


> I just got a text from my surgery, starting with "Dear Elena, we strongly advise you to quit smoking", then offering different resources to help. Sounds a bit aggressive considering I don't smoke to begin with


After my last Diabetes review at my surgery, where nurse had  ticked the box 'I have never smoked' as usual, I noticed it said on my notes 'Offered smoking cessation advice'. They’re obsessed with box ticking, but then it doesn’t produce the right answers!


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Oh and many congratulations to @rayray119 on your House Special this morning. Seems a shame to consider a Levemir reduction just when you are getting nice waking readings but you have to do what you feel comfortable with.


yeah it just does seem to go down a bit despite a stack. I haven't mind up my mid yet. I'm enjoying the single figures now.  but i might just motiter what happens over the next day or two.  shame I can only do things in half units and sometimes I find that adjusting by half units is a bit too much for me,  hey ho just have to go with the flow and either comprise by carbs or fast acting. but i'm enjoying the single morning readings when i spoke after struggling for a while a few weeks back.


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Yesterday I forgot my meter at home and I felt a bit weird after work so ate a small cereal bar before walking home and tested as soon as I got there, I was at 4'5 so seems the carbs were not a bad idea.


Just a thought come to mind. you work in a set place right.   is there somewhere you can keep a spare metter and  test strips there, incase you forget. so you can still keep an eye on levels?  just an idea


----------



## Elenka_HM

rayray119 said:


> Just a thought come to mind. you work in a set place right.   is there somewhere you can keep a spare metter and  test strips there, incase you forget. so you can still keep an eye on levels?  just an idea


It's a very good idea, Ray   I will consider it, though I'm a bit worried because I like to keep my spare meter at home in case I forget the other somewhere else  also think I would like to get an extra Fastclik pricker because I don't like the one that comes with my spare meter (which is actually the same model as my main one, good for the strips, I got the Fastclik as an extra from a lovely nurse).


----------



## gll

@Elenka_HM 
the other thing is to put the 2nd meter in your bag with a spare finger torture device and just split a pot of strips into an empty one.
Always leave main one at home.
I have a fastclix too. Can pick up a spare on amazon for about £15 

I went back to sleep this morning again. Don't know why I'm so tired all the time of late. bg is improving and was hoping I would loose this sleepiness. Can be sat there wide awake one min and the next my eyes are swimming and I'm crashing hard. bg is usually as expected (stable) and feel totally fine after a sleep. Random times of the day and not linked to activity. 
Its on the ever growing list of stuff I need to discuss with the gp when my levels are lower and more stable so can't blame diabetes for everything.
I feel like I need an MOT.


----------



## ColinUK

@Elenka_HM Could you treat meters like some of treat reading glasses and pick up a couple of cheap ones and keep one at home and one at work?


----------



## grovesy

Elenka_HM said:


> It's a very good idea, Ray   I will consider it, though I'm a bit worried because I like to keep my spare meter at home in case I forget the other somewhere else  also think I would like to get an extra Fastclik pricker because I don't like the one that comes with my spare meter (which is actually the same model as my main one, good for the strips, I got the Fastclik as an extra from a lovely nurse).





gll said:


> @Elenka_HM
> the other thing is to put the 2nd meter in your bag with a spare finger torture device and just split a pot of strips into an empty one.
> Always leave main one at home.
> I have a fastclix too. Can pick up a spare on amazon for about £15
> 
> I went back to sleep this morning again. Don't know why I'm so tired all the time of late. bg is improving and was hoping I would loose this sleepiness. Can be sat there wide awake one min and the next my eyes are swimming and I'm crashing hard. bg is usually as expected (stable) and feel totally fine after a sleep. Random times of the day and not linked to activity.
> Its on the ever growing list of stuff I need to discuss with the gp when my levels are lower and more stable so can't blame diabetes for everything.
> I feel like I need an MOT.


Larger Boots also sell and they sometimes have offers on them, and the cassettes.


----------



## Lucyr

My new case is looking extra organised now, for whoever it was that likes the idea  Could do with a new apidra pen though as mine gets a bit stiff pressing the plunger when you get towards 1u of the dose


----------



## Bexlee

Lucyr said:


> My new case is looking extra organised now, for whoever it was that likes the idea  Could do with a new apidra pen though as mine gets a bit stiff pressing the plunger when you get towards 1u of the dose


That’s was me ! I have one too now


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## ColinUK

Morning. 5.4 for the second day in a row. 

And thankfully I’ve just eased back below 100kg with a 99.6kg reading. 

Today’s mainly going to be spent sorting out some really awful work someone else supposedly finished yesterday and stressing about police updates or lack thereof. 

I’ve also got a call with an ISVA team later as I’ve decided to at least explore the notion of having one with me if I do get to testify in court. 

Meanwhile, as it’s dry and sunny out right now, I’m going to get dressed and go on a walk for a few hours so I’ll see you all later!


----------



## goodybags

Happy Wednesday 
7.1 today 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2

As my Libre 2 stopped working on Saturday I put in a prescription then (didn’t expect it till at least Tuesday) . I went in the chemists on Monday as I was in town anyway and it wasn’t in but they checked the system and it hadn’t been processed. I went in there yesterday and it still hadn’t been processed so the chemist suggested I speak to my GP. I did that and they asked me why I was using so many test strips.. well if I don’t have a sensor on then I will use more test strips. I get GPs don’t know much about diabetes but isn’t that just common sense?


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 7.2 for me

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

7.2 was 3.7 and around 4.40 this morning. Not sure if I actually fell. Going out for backfast today so we'll see if I rise or fall on the way up moaning livermirs not in yet.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woken by the alatm at 4.9, going up to 6.2 when i got up and 5.4 by breakfast. D is behaving itself atm, managed another day 100% yesterday! Off to work in a few minutes, only three days left before half term but still serms so long away. Theres just too much to do.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

grovesy said:


> Larger Boots also sell and they sometimes have offers on them, and the cassettes.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've seen the cassettes at least in my local Boots. 

Good morning everyone and I had a 5'7. 

Yesterday one of the duty manager told me that he has found me in Tinder. Thank god all my pictures are decent lol!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, had a flat line all night in the 7s. That's what comes of being lazy and having ready made pizza.


----------



## Lucyr

Morning, 7.1. Have switched my lantus to mornings instead of evenings now to reduce overnight bg drops and keep the lantus peak during the day. Glad it didn’t lead to too big a spike in the morning though


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. The peace here is wonderful. So much so that I slept way beyond my normal waking time...7am !!!!

It looks cold, damp, dark clouds, very windy out there this morning. Hmmmm

BG 4.9 that'll do me 

Nothing planned for today, just wallowing in the peace and quiet.

Have a great day whatever you are doing (or in my case, not doing)


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.0 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.4. 

I feel wrung out already! I’ve a nurse appointment at 3pm for diabetes review bloods, but while I’m there the GP  has arranged for her to take some more blood tests, CA125 ( ovarian cancer) and one to test for anemia. I’ve been having more gastric problems for a few weeks now and when I eventually phoned the surgery last week, after being nagged by Mr Eggy, she arranged this and I also had to collect a FIT and H. pylori test from the surgery last week. I’ve done the samples this morning ( OMG! I’m squeamish even with my own waste), and I’ll give to the nurse this afternoon. I then realised I also was supposed to do an early morning urine sample. Ratched about in the first aid drawer, found a bottle, no lid! Found it eventually and the bottle is now sitting filled with boiling water to give it a clean. Then I’ll probably get two drops as I always miss it!  I need a lie down already and I haven’t even had my brekkie!

On the plus side of the day, I’m meeting three friends for lunch at 1pm. I won’t tell them what’s in my handbag, I don’t want to put them off their food! 

Congrats yesterday @rayray and @AJLang on your magnificent HSs. And well done @Lily123 on your fantastic achievement today. Hope you get your strips sometime sooner rather than later.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.4.9 this a.m. Yesterday was chaos. Whilst herding Ukrainian cats pc crashed, IT man held up by accident main road, mechanic chum delivered car for Ukrainians early, handyman and fiance decided to mow lawns...drive looked like Piccadilly Circus and it was, apparently, essential, that they all talked to me and preferably a once. Thereafter insurance company reneged on quote which mysteriously rose by £300, female Ukrainian admitted she hadn't understood if she should go to work today, male, excitedly, "can I take on road?", neighbour who is fund raising said need to wait 2 weeks for promised £250 from Community fund towards car...Explained Mr Policeman would be very cross if drove uninsured, work place shut so drove to bosses home - "Yes, work tomorrow" and then wanted to spend half hour talking politics, neighbour reassured I would pay and fund could reimburse me, eventually got something to eat at 10.30 - so no idea why FBG so low this am!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 7.2 was 3.7 and around 4.40 this morning. Not sure if I actually fell. Going out for backfast today so we'll see if I rise or fall on the way up moaning livermirs not in yet.


well that plan got hold off due to weather. the good news when testing for backfast an hour latter(muesli rather then a lovely consent I planed to have) i was still at 7.2


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 5.6 x


----------



## Lucyr

eggyg said:


> Morning folks. 6.4.
> 
> I feel wrung out already! I’ve a nurse appointment at 3pm for diabetes review bloods, but while I’m there the GP  has arranged for her to take some more blood tests, CA125 ( ovarian cancer) and one to test for anemia. I’ve been having more gastric problems for a few weeks now and when I eventually phoned the surgery last week, after being nagged by Mr Eggy, she arranged this and I also had to collect a FIT and H. pylori test from the surgery last week. I’ve done the samples this morning ( OMG! I’m squeamish even with my own waste), and I’ll give to the nurse this afternoon. I then realised I also was supposed to do an early morning urine sample. Ratched about in the first aid drawer, found a bottle, no lid! Found it eventually and the bottle is now sitting filled with boiling water to give it a clean. Then I’ll probably get two drops as I always miss it!  I need a lie down already and I haven’t even had my brekkie!
> 
> On the plus side of the day, I’m meeting three friends for lunch at 1pm. I won’t tell them what’s in my handbag, I don’t want to put them off their food!
> 
> Congrats yesterday @rayray and @AJLang on your magnificent HSs. And well done @Lily123 on your fantastic achievement today. Hope you get your strips sometime sooner rather than later.


Find an empty old water/milk bottle or similar, cut in half and give it a very good wash. Pee in that as it’s easier to aim then pour neatly into to tiny sample pot by pinching a bit of the bottle into a spout.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning, which is not bad considering that last night I had one of my once in a while treats of real pasta. 

And thanks @ColinUK for pointing me in the direction of Night Sky. I watched the first episode last night and it looks very intriguing.
I can't believe Sissy Spacek is just a bit older than me and it seems like only yesterday that I first saw her in Badlands.

Dez


----------



## harbottle

5.8 this morning... might be due to forgetting my Metformin for two days!


----------



## rebrascora

It seems like this morning I am in good company in the 7s with a 7.2. I ate very late but very low carb.... gammon, mushrooms and sweetheart cabbage with butter. Went to bed on 6.6 and had a reasonably straight line all night so looks like 2 units is working still.

Took a bit of a mental nose dive yesterday afternoon for no apparent reason, so riding Rascal was off the cards which I am giving myself a hard time over as I hate bottling out of anything but it would not be good for him or me if I am not in the right state of mind. It is too risky. Got out with 2 of Ian's horses later for a drive though. Got quite a bit of jungle clearance done in the garden in the morning but got nettled to bits in the process despite wearing gloves and long sleeves and long trousers. My skin is still numb and tingling from them this morning. It has let a lot more light into my poly tunnel though, so a good result. Just need a bonfire for the mountains of weeds. Must head out to the shops today as I need chicken, horse and cat feed as well as a few bits and bobs for their human slave!  

@eggyg my surgery do little plastic cups with a handle and spout for collecting and decanting urine samples. I cannot imagine trying to collect it in the specimen bottle. I like @Lucyr 's suggestion though as more environmentally friendly.
How can you have children and grandchildren and still be squeamish about handling poop. Animals have certainly helped me overcome any issues with it..... my day seems to be a constant clean up process. Horses definitely have the least unpleasant waste but it is just as well considering the quantity they produce!  

@Lily123 Congratulations on your House \Special this morning and to @AJLang on achieving one yesterday. Top marks guys! 

@TinaD I really don't know how you are keeping your sanity. You must be pulling your hair out with it all. It seemed like you had put such a lot of thought and work into taking in this family, but that is now starting to look like the tip of the iceberg and such a lot of bureaucratic hoop jumping. Full credit to you for your perseverance and so pleased that you have others within your community supporting you. I really take my hat off to you. You are a hero!


----------



## rayray119

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 5.2
> 
> As my Libre 2 stopped working on Saturday I put in a prescription then (didn’t expect it till at least Tuesday) . I went in the chemists on Monday as I was in town anyway and it wasn’t in but they checked the system and it hadn’t been processed. I went in there yesterday and it still hadn’t been processed so the chemist suggested I speak to my GP. I did that and they asked me why I was using so many test strips.. well if I don’t have a sensor on then I will use more test strips. I get GPs don’t know much about diabetes but isn’t that just common sense?


oh I know the feeling off just not getting my old ones before i was evening presided the libre(which as you know i dont use anymore) told me i should only testing 4 times a day no meter one I repelled with "what about work where i'm on my feet aloot should i not be testing more" and they were like "no".  erm i don't think so.   i think its that they don't understand type 1 or being on insulin.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> It seems like this morning I am in good company in the 7s with a 7.2. I ate very late but very low carb.... gammon, mushrooms and sweetheart cabbage with butter. Went to bed on 6.6 and had a reasonably straight line all night so looks like 2 units is working still.
> 
> Took a bit of a mental nose dive yesterday afternoon for no apparent reason, so riding Rascal was off the cards which I am giving myself a hard time over as I hate bottling out of anything but it would not be good for him or me if I am not in the right state of mind. It is too risky. Got out with 2 of Ian's horses later for a drive though. Got quite a bit of jungle clearance done in the garden in the morning but got nettled to bits in the process despite wearing gloves and long sleeves and long trousers. My skin is still numb and tingling from them this morning. It has let a lot more light into my poly tunnel though, so a good result. Just need a bonfire for the mountains of weeds. Must head out to the shops today as I need chicken, horse and cat feed as well as a few bits and bobs for their human slave!
> 
> @eggyg my surgery do little plastic cups with a handle and spout for collecting and decanting urine samples. I cannot imagine trying to collect it in the specimen bottle. I like @Lucyr 's suggestion though as more environmentally friendly.
> How can you have children and grandchildren and still be squeamish about handling poop. Animals have certainly helped me overcome any issues with it..... my day seems to be a constant clean up process. Horses definitely have the least unpleasant waste but it is just as well considering the quantity they produce!
> 
> @Lily123 Congratulations on your House \Special this morning and to @AJLang on achieving one yesterday. Top marks guys!
> 
> @TinaD I really don't know how you are keeping your sanity. You must be pulling your hair out with it all. It seemed like you had put such a lot of thought and work into taking in this family, but that is now starting to look like the tip of the iceberg and such a lot of bureaucratic hoop jumping. Full credit to you for your perseverance and so pleased that you have others within your community supporting you. I really take my hat off to you. You are a hero!


Thank you for the compliments but nobody ever accused me of being sane!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.7 when the cat started skriking to be out and 6.5 at a more reasonable hour.

Got a lot sorted at the studio yesterday and we can now use speakers or headphones for rehearsal at the push of a button. Also worked out how to use my keyboard to play backing tracks. It's amazing how useless 2000 pages of manual can be.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.9 but considering what I ate yesterday, I was pleased with that, had pizza and a piece of chocolate cake yesterday evening as it was hubbies birthday.  Tried a new chocolate cake recipe yesterday, but not impressed with it.

@Lily123 congratulation in your HS.

@rebrascora - hope you are doing ok today, our mental health does like to catch us out when we least expect it.


----------



## gll

morning all. 15.4 at 7am and 12.3 at 9.30am after going back to sleep once I jabbed. Be interested to see how a later brekkie shows on the meter by lunchtime.

Hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine  what was the cake recipe? 

And happy birthday to Mr Granny!


----------



## Benny G

6.1 steady as she goes.


----------



## zippyjojo

6.2 this morning. I was lucky enough to go to the Chelsea Flower Show yesterday evening and then spoilt with a very special dinner out at a posh restaurant in London.  Found that ginger ale looks just like champagne when served in a champagne glass (I just had one) but it's nice to not feel the odd one out sometimes when not drinking.  Was careful with my food at dinner (no bread rolls, only ½ of my fondant potato and ½ of my pudding) but was quite surprised when I got home (at 1.40am) that my BG was 4.2 - I actually had 2 JBs and a digestive biscuit (not idea if I needed to but I'm never normally low before bed).  @eggyg the thought of you sitting having lunch with your friends with you know what in your bag made me LOL - I hope the restaurant don't do a bag search on entry! Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

@zippyjojo How lovely! Hopefully you had a beautiful day! 
Which restaurant, not the one right next door to the Chelsea Hospital grounds was it?!


----------



## zippyjojo

We had a lovely time thanks. No we got a taxi and went to Mossiman's up near Knightsbridge - real treat.  The good thing was that presumably because there had been some heavy rain the pollen from the plane trees was non existent so no choking while walking around!


ColinUK said:


> @zippyjojo How lovely! Hopefully you had a beautiful day!
> Which restaurant, not the one right next door to the Chelsea Hospital grounds was it?


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> We had a lovely time thanks. No we got a taxi and went to Mossiman's up near Knightsbridge - real treat.  The good thing was that presumably because there had been some heavy rain the pollen from the plane trees was non existent so no choking while walking around!


Not been to Mossiman’s this century! Was always lovely food and such a remarkably non-stuffy atmosphere!


----------



## Pattidevans

5.9 at 09:25.  Didn't mean to over-sleep and have spent all today rushing round like a loony to make up for it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9. 

Don’t know why I’m up so early as I really don’t need to be. Just you watch, I won’t want to get out of bed tomorrow when I need to! 

Had a lovely lunch yesterday with friends, had two glass of vino even though I had a nurse’s appointment afterwards! Luckily, I had a mask on so hopefully she didn’t detect it and make a remark on my records! “Mrs G was drunk as a skunk at her last appointment, on a Wednesday, in the middle of the day! But the pulses in her feet were excellent.” 

Semi busy day today, last “day off” for four days. Childcare beckons. So today will be spent partly in Tesco and partly making up kids’ beds. No rest for the wicked, as they say.

Have a great day, hope the weather is better where you are. It’s like autumn today, May has not been a good month. Roll on flaming June. 

@zippyjojo sounds like a wonderful day was had. I’d love to go to the Chelsea flower show. 

@rebrascora I have a very weak gag reflex ( all psychological), and although babies’ poop is fine, on the whole, grownups and dogs poop absolutely turns my stomach. I couldn’t have a dog because of the picking up malarky. I have to turn my head if I’m out and someone is picking up after their dog. Yuk!  And don’t talk to me about folks walking along swinging the poop bag like it’s a trophy


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 5.8 Up esrly to deliver  Taras to work.Roll on Monday when he can drive himself.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 3.6

I now have a Libre 2 sensor! 

The chemist put an urgent request to the GP.
I think the original one took so long because it was put in on a Saturday


----------



## Lucyr

5.5, and less than 2 hours sleep as I was so nervous about oversleeping that I couldn’t get to sleep, also a mild borderline hypo at 1am. Off on my first long train journey in years this morning. Also going out for a curry tonight and I have no idea how to estimate carbs or bolus for this if anyone has any tips


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 after eating really rather late last night (although eating was a little salad and a shake). 
Yesterday work asked me to train someone and part way through they burst into tears saying “I can’t do this, not today” which was a little unexpected to say the least! It went down to my training style I hasten to add!

Had a decent call with the ISVA team at SurvivorsUK after work and then decided to take myself off to see Top Gun Maverick hence the screwy eating times. 

If you’re even thinking of going to see this because it might be fun then let me say go! Go see it at the biggest and best local cinema you have! It’ll be good on telly but it’s made for the big screen. 

And whilst you’re watching it then remember that they didn’t CGI the aircraft manoeuvres or dogfights.


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> Also going out for a curry tonight and I have no idea how to estimate carbs or bolus for this if anyone has any tips


Would something visual help? I’m thinking of the Carbs and Cals app maybe.


----------



## Lucyr

I can make a random guess at the carbs, curry is probably low but lots in rice/naan. Not sure how the food hits though, eg normal meal where you need a good prebolus time as rice is quick, or does fat in the curry mean it’s more pizza like where you split the dose. I’ll be away not at home so a little more nervous than usual


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Lily123 said:


> I get GPs don’t know much about diabetes but isn’t that just common sense?


The curious thing about common sense is that it's not very common


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> I can make a random guess at the carbs, curry is probably low but lots in rice/naan. Not sure how the food hits though, eg normal meal where you need a good prebolus time as rice is quick, or does fat in the curry mean it’s more pizza like where you split the dose. I’ll be away not at home so a little more nervous than usual


Guess it also depends a bit on what the sauce is for the curry. 

I’ve had a look at Carbs&Cals and gone through some of the items on there. 
Some I’ve included as bigger portions as well as smaller just for comparison. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 dropping to 5.4 at breakfast. Had an unexpected spike to 12 last night before bed, no idea where that came from!!

@ColinUK we have tickets to see film on Sunday, really looking forward to it.

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## ColinUK

And the final three which took me over the limit on attachments…


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Morning all. 6.4 dropping to 5.4 at breakfast. Had an unexpected spike to 12 last night before bed, no idea where that came from!!
> 
> @ColinUK we have tickets to see film on Sunday, really looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a good day everybody.


It is fun and yes it’s full of little retro touches but it’s also got some real emotion in there alongside the flying. 
One added delight was the trailer for the next Mission Impossible film!


----------



## eggyg

Lucyr said:


> 5.5, and less than 2 hours sleep as I was so nervous about oversleeping that I couldn’t get to sleep, also a mild borderline hypo at 1am. Off on my first long train journey in years this morning. Also going out for a curry tonight and I have no idea how to estimate carbs or bolus for this if anyone has any tips


I would wait until the meal is in front of you before injecting. Split your bolus incase you don’t finish. Curries are generally greasy so will slow down the hit of carbs. Naans are very high in carbs, have a chapati instead. I like rice so always have it but will share a portion. Be aware of hidden carbs in chutneys, side dishes. But most of all, enjoy. It’s only one night and you could always do a correction at bedtime.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Don’t know what’s going on, but the past few days I’ve found it hard to keep my levels under control during the day, bolus insulin seems like injecting water sometimes. Nothing massively high, but I seem to hover around 10.  (I don’t think the cartridge is compromised, it went on holiday with me, but it was in a fridge, so just out for travelling at each end, and if I rage bolus a couple of correction units it works well enough) Decided the answer was Basal, and upped it by a couple of units in the daytime and half a unit at night. We shall see!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I am feeling very tired, weary even, this morning. No idea why.

Weather looks a bit grim out there but I have to go for a walk in a short while.

BG has jumped to 5.5 

Nothing planned for today. Rest.

Just been looking through some of my collected data, mainly averages for the first 200 days since diagnosis compared with averages for the most recent 200 days.

What surprised me was that everything was doing the right things except saturated fats. They are half the recommended maximum (NHS recommend <30g) but twice what they were for the first 200 days. It may be a reason why my cholesterol is now slightly high. 

I have been trying to reduce my cholesterol levels by eating less and also taking some recommended supplements, but that may all have been pointless if I have defeated it all by not addressing the saturated fats more stringently.

However, now I am aware and will concentrate on reducing that aspect to see if that helps lower my cholesterol levels.

So from a daily average of 17.6g saturated fats I will aim for an unreasonable 5g (well, I will see if that is even possible. Today it is 3.9g)

Of course this could all be just so much unscientific nonsense but it will be interesting (to me) to see how this helps (or otherwise).

I just love data and analysis and pondering different strategies. Does that make me a 'sad' person I wonder?

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I don’t think it makes you a sad person at all! 
Honestly I think it’s remarkable the amount of detail you track, I don’t think I could ever do that but it’s what works for you and I learn from your experiences as well so I’m really grateful that you do what you do and how you do it. 
Thank you for the genetic and experiential mix which made you You as you’re fabulous.


----------



## Griffin.

Morning y'all 
It's a 14.5 today settling slowly not much to report been sleeping listening to podcasts and doing tiny little walks around the nieghbourhood when I can muster the strength to pull my shoes on. 
Today's plan is a trip to the dentist for a fitting and then a trip to library if I have the strength for it. 
Have a great day everyone 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## ColinUK

@Griffin. Take it easy and don’t bite off more than you can chew!


(I’m sorry but I couldn’t resist!)


----------



## Lily123

Proud to be erratic said:


> The curious thing about common sense is that it's not very common


Exactly!


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK thanks for that. I had just given up on going for my morning walk as it has just started to rain. Felt a bit unhappy about that. But your comment really helped lift my spirits again. I will go out later on when it stops raining.

Without Excel and its really good, but quirky, macro language, I couldn't track, plan, control things either.

Many years ago I went on a strict diet and wrote everything down in little note books. It was really hard work, especially if I wanted to change items in a meal. Not just the writing but the constant calculations and recalculations. Back then I only tracked calories. Now I track tons of stuff.....easily.

The App even writes the report for me (along with all the graphs) when/if needed. Approximately 100 pages of automatically compiled report and it only takes about 45 seconds for it to do it.

Looking on the internet it seems that saturated fats are (also) responsible for raising cholesterol levels and some people are super responders to it. Everyone is different in their response.

It is a bit late on for me to address this aspect before my next blood tests. I may delay them for a month.

Of course if there has been no change or even an increase in my cholesterol levels then I will have to have another think.

Present strategy is

1. Reduce saturated fats significantly (new)
2. Take Daily plant sterol supplements
3. Reduce the amount of butter significantly and use olive spread instead
4. Take Daily psyllium supplements
5. Take Daily allicium supplements
6. Take Daily Coenzyme Q10 supplements
7. Significantly increased daily exercise

Daily exercise is an Interesting one. Around diagnosis time my average daily exercise was 5 minutes !!  Now it is 94.5 minutes.

It is unfortunate that I don't have the initial data (in hospital) or the before data (didn't realise there was a problem). I think the comparison would have made fascinating, yet alarming, reading


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 5.7 x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all on this grey and drizzly morning. 6.0 for me.

Not sure what the plans for today are other than it must be time for a coffee.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.

7.6 this morning.  No idea why.

Spent the last 2 days running round trying to get correct prescription items dispensed ahead of being on holiday (After chatting to her about my annual GP review I had asked the DN for a prescription via email and specified exact items and quantities needed)  For some reason she removed my current Libre strips from my repeat meds and issued a script for the previous Accu Chek strips which I now have no meter for as it was the handset from my previous pump and I had to give it back to the hospital.  I refused to take them at the chemist, but then had to get in touch with the surgery as I had no way of ordering the Libre strips since they'd been removed from my repeat meds. Fortunately I got a very helpful receptionist on the phone.  I only got half the quantity of thyroid meds needed, so had to re-order those, but they are not in stock at the chemist, so another visit is needed either today or tomorrow.  Then had to present myself at the surgery anyway for more blood tests for kidney function + feet tickling which should have been done before my review.  It all takes a ridiculous amount of time.  How people who work manage I do not know.  Gosh I used to get my suitcase out and just throw clothes in!

 I am awestruck at all the analysis people do... good for you @Gwynn.

@Lucyr just go and enjoy that curry and don't worry too much.  Whatever it does to you can be corrected.

@Griffin.  Hope the dentist visit is successful and apart from that just {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> 5.6 after eating really rather late last night (although eating was a little salad and a shake).
> Yesterday work asked me to train someone and part way through they burst into tears saying “I can’t do this, not today” which was a little unexpected to say the least! It went down to my training style I hasten to add!
> 
> Had a decent call with the ISVA team at SurvivorsUK after work and then decided to take myself off to see Top Gun Maverick hence the screwy eating times.
> 
> If you’re even thinking of going to see this because it might be fun then let me say go! Go see it at the biggest and best local cinema you have! It’ll be good on telly but it’s made for the big screen.
> 
> And whilst you’re watching it then remember that they didn’t CGI the aircraft manoeuvres or dogfights.


I watched the video of James Corden & Tom Cruise in the dessert yesterday - very funny and blimey, Tom Cruise can definitely fly a plane! Sounds like a great evening. Hope your new colleague is ok today?  I eat much too late every night - not helped by the summer evenings when I think it's about 7pm and actually it's nearly 9 ...


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> Guess it also depends a bit on what the sauce is for the curry.
> 
> I’ve had a look at Carbs&Cals and gone through some of the items on there.
> Some I’ve included as bigger portions as well as smaller just for comparison.
> Hope it helps!


I need to get that app - it's brilliant!


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks! 
Woke up initially on 12.4..... after a hypo before bed when I walked up to the yard late to see the horses with active insulin on board, which dropped me like a stone. Tried just 1 JB as I knew I had carbs on board but needed a second one to bring me up..... then my levels headed upwards and I took a correction at bedtime for an 8.8 and rising and increased my Levemir by 1 unit but still continued upwards. I guess my liver decided to be a bit too helpful.  Anyway, I jabbed my morning Levemir and 7 units of Fiasp (breakfast bolus plus correction) and went back to sleep for an hour and woke up on a better 7.7 which meant that I only needed another 30 mins prebolus time after I got up. Now sitting at a steady 6.5 so looks like I am back in the driving seat!

@Griffin. Good to read a post from you after a few days of silence. I know you probably feel like you don't have much to post about or can't be bothered which is entirely understandable but we do miss you when you aren't here. Sending (((hugs))) from me too. Hope all goes well at the dentist.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 11.6 many hours ago.
Was up before 5am, doing great until eyes were all swimming and blurry. Went to lay down and listen to something on you tube and did the inevitable and fell asleep again. 
Bit annoyed with myself as I was supposed to be out on the bus in 10 mins from now and its too late. The flip side is I don't have to let daughter deal with the tesco delivery herself (forgot the timeslot when I had made other plans).

Hope you all are having a good day x


----------



## rayray119

i'm going to say 5.9 as it what i was when woke at 6 this morning so looks like i made the right call to cut back another half unit of liverier yesterday evening.   (just other week I was saying my insulin needs seem t be raising but i seem be reverting back) wondering if it all change tomorrow evening when I'm back to my usual place of residence.  i id have that planed consistent in a coffee shop this morning as(a lovely pan a reason)  this coffee shop(coffie#1) usfully has  the carb information on  their website.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

7.7 this morning finished up the cake up yesterday so maybe why.  Text was all off would have made a perfect Brownie, but was not right for a sponge cake.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine What a world we live in where sponge cakes turn in to brownies overnight!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

@Lucyr - I bolus for the main when it arrives (after eating a poppadom), then bolus for any carb I missed later on. I usually need a correction dose overnight too after a curry. Have a lovely time. 

I’m thoroughly fed-up with this wind! I’m talking about the weather, of course. My plants look like they’re at a nineties rave - “wave your hands in the air like you just don’t care”.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 6'3 after a long lie in. Had a voicemail from my GP surgery to discuss my mental health, after last week's assessment, so I gave them a call. They said someone would call me between 2 and 6 pm. Went to the toilet 10 minutes before 2 pm, and came back to a missed call. Aaarhg! Now I'm stuck to my phone like my life depends on it and wondering if I should call back or wait. I don't like phone calls and all this back and forth is quite frustrating :/


----------



## ColinUK

@Elenka_HM My GP does exactly the same thing. They always call ten minutes before the time they're supposed to call. 
I'd say call them back.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Well, called again (and hang out by accident and had to call a second time) and they said the GP will call me before 6pm but if I miss this one, I'll have to wait till tomorrow. No pressure. So won't take my eyes off the phone now  is a shame because the day is getting nicer now and would like a walk. Probably need one after this. I think what adds to the stress of a regular phone call, is every time I try I have to listen to the automated response and the list of options.

Hope I can get that call today because I don't feel like going through the process again tomorrow, with work and everything. Honestly, if they ask now how I am feeling, the answer would be *annoyed!"


----------



## Michael12421

How do I search for members of the forum?  I remember a gentleman whose name was Snowy whom I have not heard from for a long time.  Have I missed some news?


----------



## Elenka_HM

TW: self harm thoughs.

Here I am again! In case someone is curious after all my phone rant, they called me. It was quite a short conversation after all. The therapist who did my assessment was concerned I might have suicidal thoughts and asked the GP to check, so they called to confirm I'm alive and willing to stay that way. Which I am, but I did mention self harm ideas which I understand is the reason why they are concerned.  Asked if I would be happy to wait for my next appointment with the therapist, which I agreed to, and told me this service is usually very good and people feel better and better, and gave me a phone for mental health emergencies in case I need it. So I am emotional but reassured 

Now, finally, let's go for this walk!!


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> How do I search for members of the forum?  I remember a gentleman whose name was Snowy whom I have not heard from for a long time.  Have I missed some news?


You just click on the magnifying glass in the top right hand corner of the screen then type in the person's user name. I think it was spelt with 2 ww if i remember rightly.


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> TW: self harm thoughs.
> 
> Here I am again! In case someone is curious after all my phone rant, they called me. It was quite a short conversation after all. The therapist who did my assessment was concerned I might have suicidal thoughts and asked the GP to check, so they called to confirm I'm alive and willing to stay that way. Which I am, but I did mention self harm ideas which I understand is the reason why they are concerned.  Asked if I would be happy to wait for my next appointment with the therapist, which I agreed to, and told me this service is usually very good and people feel better and better, and gave me a phone for mental health emergencies in case I need it. So I am emotional but reassured
> 
> Now, finally, let's go for this walk!!


I'm so glad you've managed to speak to someone. A big (((HUG))) to you.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> One added delight was the trailer for the next Mission Impossible film


Absolutely love Mission Impossible too!!! I can't wait for that as well! This message will self destruct in 5...4...3...2..1.......


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> I'm going to say 5.9 as it what i was when woke at 6 this morning so looks like i made the right call to cut back another half unit of liverier yesterday evening.   (just other week I was saying my insulin needs seem t be raising but i seem be reverting back) wondering if it all change tomorrow evening when I'm back to my usual place of residence.  i id have that planed consistent in a coffee shop this morning as(a lovely pan a reason)  this coffee shop(coffie#1) usefully has  the carb information on  their website.


I was going to say to say to maybe the half unit livermir reduction this morning wasn't the right call though because it did seem. Because it seemed to.hang around 11 for a while ather lunch. However I did go down by tea(I did go out for a walk) I did round down for lunch considering I was 4.8 so it could have been that) so it may have not been a bad idea.. the reason u reduced it was because for a few days I was having hypos or near hypos or eating something.  I might see what happens with that half unit less with the next few days


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It's brighter out there this morning. Still blustery wind though.

BG back to 4.6 

Three deliveries today. One from Sainsburys, our first with them. A long time back I gave up on food shopping online as they either substituted many items or didn't have items or, the worst, items had a short use by date, and occasionally some fresh items were bad, and always the fresh items were nowhere near the tastiness of any of the M&S stuff. However their tinned and branded boxed or packaged stuff was always good....so that's what I ordered and will be delivered this afternoon.

Our worst delivery was from Morrisons on the day before Christmas eve. The whole Christmas food shop! I took a risk getting the delivery so close to Christmas, but I wanted to make sure everything was fresh and had as long a use by date as possible. Unfortunately I ordered a large bottle of clothes conditioner which some bright spark had put at the very top of the trays and unknown to everyone, was leaking through everything. The whole oder was ruined. I had to reject the lot, but it did all smell very nice! The next day I had to rush around trying to get all the items 'manually'. It was a nightmare and exhausting. It was at that point that I gave up on online food shopping. 

So I have now relented but only for tinned and prepackaged stuff. No fresh food of any kind. So the delivery today should be interesting and I hope problem free. No clothes conditioner in the order!!!
(Unless they mistakenly add a bottle of it)

Nothing else planned for today. I can't belive it is Friday already and nearly June too.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lucyr

5.2 libre reading (though finger will be slightly higher by the time I get down to breakfast). Take that, curry and beer out with no idea what I was doing.


----------



## Gwynn

@Lucyr congratulations on a rare HS. I haven't seen one of those for a while myself


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## ColinUK

Sore throat, glands a bit swollen, discernibly puffy eyes and a 7.0

Clearly some little germ has decided to call my wonderfully entertaining body home for a little while!

Out to lunch with online friends who’ve supported me through recent events as they’re both in London for a few days and I’m looking forward to it immensely!


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 7.7 on my 12 hour old sensor, 6.1 on my trusty Accu-Chek mobile. Fingers crossed Libre will straighten itself out soon. I never usually have any problems with it. 

Zara day today, and hopefully the rain will hold off. We’re had such a blustery and showery week. I have washing to do and hang out! 

@Gwynn I stopped online food shopping after I got 3 kilos of leeks ( I thought I’d ordered just three leeks) and the biggest slab of Cheddar I’d ever seen in my life! Again, my error! I used to find it very stressful, but during lockdown when I was shielding I didn’t have a choice and we did click and collect, I clicked and Mr Eggy collected!  It was mostly ok, we once got someone else’s shopping, we’ve a very common surname, Mr Eggy never wondered why I ordered lots of beige food, potato waffles, cheap pizzas, we never even buy expensive pizzas, and he had to take it all back. Luckily the other Mr/Mrs G hadn’t picked ours up! I was glad when I could go shopping again, and that’s something I never thought I’d say! 

@Lucyr well done on a HS, especially after a curry. Absolutely marvellous. 

Have fab Friday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn @eggyg  I’m lucky with substitutions as I don’t recall having any which were utterly bonkers. Other than once having cat litter substituted for nappies ffs. 
If I do a grocery shop online it’s now really for heavy bulky stuff like laundry detergent and tins or bottles.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Caught it in the last three minutes of this sensor's life, it certainly went out with a flourish.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me. Last day today before a week off, hooray!!!! I hope today goes quickly. Congrats @Lucyr on the HS. Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @Robin on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Lucyr said:


> 5.2 libre reading (though finger will be slightly higher by the time I get down to breakfast). Take that, curry and beer out with no idea what I was doing.


Nice work @Lucyr - what did you do to wake up to a HS after a curry? Do tell...

Morning all. 5.4 here.

My first batch of Omnipods, plus the PDM, is arriving this morning. So exciting!

Is it even hotter where you are @Michael12421? You seem to be waking up low again. Eek!

Nappies, for your cat, hahaha @ColinUK.


----------



## rayray119

I'm going to say 4.8 because again I woke up at 6(haven't fallen back alslep and that's what it was)


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Nice work @Lucyr - what did you do to wake up to a HS after a curry? Do tell...
> 
> Morning all. 5.4 here.
> 
> My first batch of Omnipods, plus the PDM, is arriving this morning. So exciting!
> 
> Is it even hotter where you are @Michael12421? You seem to be waking up low again. Eek!
> 
> Nappies, for your cat, hahaha @ColinUK.


I read that as “my first batch of Osmonds!” Donny, Merril or little Jimmy?


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Caught it in the last three minutes of this sensor's life, it certainly went out with a flourish.


Congratulations!


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden I can tell you that neither of them were particularly taken with the notion!


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 5.6 x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations to @Lucyr & @Robin on those elusive House Specials. 

5.7 for me this morning.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

12.0 for me today after another bad night sleep, woke at 1:30am thanks to a nightmare, drifted back off for a bit then was woken just before 2:50am by a scam text and couldn't get back to sleep after that  xx


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 7.8. 

Can’t wait for 3pm it’s 1/2 term. 

1/2 way through exams. Poor kids are shattered. 

Have a good day All.


----------



## lynnie123

Bexlee said:


> Morning. 7.8.
> 
> Can’t wait for 3pm it’s 1/2 term.
> 
> 1/2 way through exams. Poor kids are shattered.
> 
> Have a good day All.


My son is a teacher, he feels the same x


----------



## janw

Steroids finished so back to 6.1 this morning after a bad bad day yesterday, pigging out with the granddaughter and actually having a MaccyD which I never eat (and it didn't upset my stomach, hence had not touched one in decades!) - a double cheeseburger and a banana milkshake. 
Back on the wagon again from today, but enjoyed several indulgences this past week - and I feel mentally better for it.
Quiet weekend ahead, but a couple of things lined up for next week including going to see my mum - woo hoo -  and June is looking more "eventful" with some planned happenings already booked and paid for  Summer is looking good to me so far.
Have a good weekend all x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

A bit blowy out but need to get out and fix some guttering.  Not to worry as we live in a bungalow so it's a step ladder job.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Is it even hotter where you are @Michael12421? You seem to be waking up low again. Eek!


No, temperature is now down to the mid 20's and is very pleasant.  Just had a drive to Baeza and back after seeing the vet to get medicines for Missy.


----------



## Hellsbells79

Can I ask if people test before they get out of bed or later but just before eating ?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.8 today, but didn't take any meds yesterday, remembered after I went to bed.

@Lucyr  - congrats on your HS

@Robin - congrats on your HS.


----------



## ColinUK

Hellsbells79 said:


> Can I ask if people test before they get out of bed or later but just before eating ?


Just as I get out of bed and some days I’m closely tracking numbers so do before eating and 2hrs after. 

This morning I was 7.0 
Right now I’m 5.5 and off to meet friends for lunch so won’t test between now and some point this afternoon well after the two hours are up but that’s because I’m not carrying my kit with me.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, beautiful day!

10.1 this morning.  Went out for lunch with a g/f yesterday and ordered a "sandwich", which arrived  on an absolutely HUGE "roll" about 7" x 3.5".  I only guesstimated 40g as I knew I'd never eat it all.  Indeed I took over 1/3rd away in a doggie bag.  When we left the cafe I had another vertigo turn, so spent the rest of the day sitting on my bum doing little and could NOT get the huge spike down.  Went to bed on 10.0

@Lucyr and @Robin well done on those HSs!

@Michael12421 do take care please... maybe it's the temp dropping which has made you low  the last two days?

Oh the woe of online shopping!  I ordered  Pectin and got caster sugar instead... the driver told me that Lemons had pectin in them.  I replied that I did know that, but his advice was  a little redundant as I had no Lemons.  Perhaps if they'd substituted lemons it would have been helpful?  He said "no, the computer tells us what to substitute, the other day I took someone a CD of 60s music as a substitute for some food item!"


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 16.somethingsilly today (a few hours ago now)
Combination of snacking last night and monthlies stuff (which explains the snacking)

Off to watch my great nephew later on while gran has an errand to run. Hopefully he is in a cuddly mood, missed the little guy a ton 

well done @Lucyr and @Robin on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Hellsbells79 said:


> Can I ask if people test before they get out of bed or later but just before eating ?


A.S.A. I get up. Then I jab immediately after, so that I get a good 20 mins’ worth of pre-bolus before breakfast.


----------



## rebrascora

Hellsbells79 said:


> Can I ask if people test before they get out of bed or later but just before eating ?


I always test and inject insulin before I get out of bed otherwise I am fighting a losing battle against Foot on the Floor syndrome.


----------



## Gwynn

Interesting. I test within 10 minutes of getting up. But, no rush, don't want to increase the blood pressure


----------



## Elenka_HM

I test soon after getting up, just go wash my hands first. 

A bit late to post a waking BG, but now I'm passing by, it was 8'1.

Had my evening shift unexpectedly cancelled, was a bit annoyed at first because I was all ready, but there was really sunny and I went to the beach to read. A nice time


----------



## eggyg

A very early morning 6.1. 

First up I see. Not through choice, been awake since 3.50. Mind whirring about various things, then my left hip starts aching, then my left shoulder, then my head! Losing a fighting battle so just got up. I did see a wonderful sunrise though. 

No nana naps today, the three farmers’ children arriving at 10.30, eldest granddaughter has a Saturday job in a hairdressers and her Gags will pick her up from there at 5. Chinese fakeaway for tea. I’m currently marinading a lump of pork in ginger, garlic, soy, chilli sauce and honey. That will be slow roasted and served with pancakes, spring onions and cucumber. I’m also making sweet and sour prawns, chicken chow mein, egg fried rice and salt and pepper chips. I’ve bought ready made Chinese spring rolls, wonton etc. and prawn crackers for our starters. Full on day. Me and the two little ones will go to bed at about 9 after a couple of stories and Mr Eggy and the two big ones will watch a film. Then it’ll all start again on Sunday. 

Have a fab day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 this morning. 

Lunch yesterday was a lovely leisurely affair. Table booked for 12:15, 45 mins before they took our order, easily another 30 before food arrived, probably an hour after that they offered the dessert menu which then took another 30 mins to arrive. 
It was only their second or third lunch service and it was clearly chaotic front of house but the food itself was delicious.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up since 4am. I really like my quiet early mornings. They are good times for thinking.

BG 5.4 this morning at 4:10am

Another big update to my App under way. I find it a great puzzle game. Keeps me amused.

Out on the beach later on. It is a shame my wife does not come with me. Sigh.

Deliveries yesterday were fun....hmmmm...odd. Amazon delivered one day early with no warning. Sainsburys delivered late with no updates and, wait for it, two large bottles of washing up liquid leaking!!!! Thankfully they had been put in a separate bag anyway and the leak wasn't too bad. Other than that, all ok. Not quite completely stress free, but at least things were delivered!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here again! Two mornings running, I don’t believe it! It’s this new sensor, obviously stuck!


----------



## freesia

Good morning all. 4.7 for me. Plans today are hair cut and coloured, cleaning the house through and some washing, then the journey up to yours @eggyg for the fakeaway . Its nice and sunny here atm, hopefully it will stay that way.
Congrats on the HS @Robin, are you going for a hat trick?
@ColinUK a leisurely lunch with friends is always good. Glad you had a nice time.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 6.5, have a great weekend, x


----------



## rayray119

6.3


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here.

Very nice @Robin - two in a row, let’s hope it’s a hat-trick!

Revision on Zoom for the upcoming Welsh exam this morning. No mucking about in class, this is serious! Then off to Bristol via Swansea for a family get together. Can’t wait!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 
Well done @Robin on the magic number.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.something today, think it's what 3 days of worry and anxiety does  (if I don't laugh I'll cry) xx


----------



## gll

13.4 for me today!

However....
I did see single digits yesterday at dinnertime, its been a while. That 9.6 looked beautiful 

Have a great day everyone!

Nicely done @Robin


----------



## Lucyr

13.9 today. Story time below!

Yesterday morning I forgot my basal and so by lunchtime even with corrections I was 18 and bg wasn’t for moving. I corrected after lunch, as I often would do, but a bit earlier/extra perhaps as I was fed up of it.

After work and before dinner, went for a dog walk on the beach. Didn’t take diabetes kit as I had sensor on, was over 16, wasn’t a particularly strenuous walk just a stroll, had been a few hours since corrections and wasn’t moving anyway… I thought I was certain I was safe and just didn’t think about the what if.

You probably know where this is going… Libre just kept alternating between showing a reading that was plummeting and “scan in 10 mins” then too low to read. Shuggah said the same. I just had nothing on me and no shops around as we were on the beach. Walked slowly back to the car and thankfully made it but when I got there I was 2.3. What a scary time, really caught me out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

a more respectable 6.5 today, what a difference taking my meds makes. Today I will be starting to make sugar flowers for my daughter‘s friend for her wedding cake, her mum is making the cake but can’t make the sugar roses etc, so I have been asked to assist.  Hope my fabric arrives so I can decide what to try making myself, inspired by the sewing bee, I have always had a sewing machine but largely used for repairing clothes or making simple costumes when I went tap dancing.

@Robin - congratulations on your HS on consecutive days.

@Kaylz - sending you hugs.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Not much planned for today at all apart from the customary trip to Sainsbury's to marvel at the ever increasing prices.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - sending you hugs.


Thank you  just worrying about Bruce, he had a funny turn at work on Wednesday morning, one of those that's usually a warning sign of a seizure will follow but so far he's been ok so just have to hope and pray it stays that way xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.7 this morning.
My kitchen is not completely out of commission but at diminished access because I am having laminate flooring put in and a couple of new cupboards installed. That means eating has been a bit hit and miss with meals consisting of a lump of cheese and a tomato or a chunk of salami or a quick 'porridge' in the microwave made with coconut and almond flour and psyllium husk and almond 'milk.'  Looking forward to normal service being resumed as I have a few new recipes I am itching to try.


----------



## Pattidevans

Good Morning on this beautiful day!

4.7 to match @Lily123  when I got up at 8:30.

@Kaylz HUGS!

@ColinUK glad you had a lovely lunch.

@Lucyr hope you had some hypo cures in the car... must have been quite a hairy experience for you.

@Grannylorraine I am in awe of people who can make sugar flowers.

@Robin woo hooo Congrats on two HS in a row!

Not much to do today except pick up a swimsuit I ordered from a shopping complex a few miles away, then I may just sit in the garden and sunbathe!


----------



## Benny G

Good morning, 4.2 when I woke up. 
Once in a while I manage 100% time in range. Kettle on, coffee.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks.

Having a bit of a rough ride at the moment. No idea why I took such a mental nose dive earlier in the week when I was on top of the world last weekend but I am struggling to climb out of this hole I have fallen into. Of course sleep and eating patterns are affected which doesn't help my diabetes management. Needing numerous corrections every day including stacked corrections less than an hour apart sometimes to try to keep a lid on things. Basal doses have been increased day on day (and night on night) to try to get the ship back on an even keel again. Need to get out for a walk but really can't face people. May end up doing a midnight walk tonight. I even politely sent Ian packing yesterday when he stopped in to check on me because him just being in my space was getting me so internally agitated and I had just managed motivate myself to get out into he garden to do something when he arrived and stopped me.
My challenge for the day is going into the village shop to get some milk. Trying to work out when I am least likely to meet anyone.... other than the shop staff of course, who are absolutely lovely but that doesn't make it any easier.... One of the only times when I might have wanted to use a self service till.... but you don't get those in a village shop. 

What makes it worse is that I have absolutely no excuse or reason to feel like this, so the guilt of that makes it worse.   

Anyway, I planted some seeds yesterday to give me something to nurture and look forward to (germinating seeds always has an element of magic to it I think, like baking) and I cut back a load more weeds in the garden and got thoroughly stung by nettles again. Still lots more to tackle but making a little progress.

Many congratulations to @Robin on your consecutive House Specials and good luck for tomorrow. Hope you are having an enjoyable riding lesson today.

@Lucyr Blooming heck! What a close call!  
I've never had a hypo and not had treatment on me but I left the house one morning and went out for a carriage drive with Ian and forgot my gear including hypo treatments and realised half way round that I had prebolused 4 units for breakfast but not actually eaten breakfast. Thank goodness for Novo(not so)Rapid being sluggish because I managed to get back to the yard 2 hours post bolus on 2 dusty dirty mint imperials which had been rolling around in Ian's pocket loose for the horses, without actually dropping into the red. I have never not had hypo treatment with me since. Live and learn as they say!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here again! Two mornings running, I don’t believe it! It’s this new sensor, obviously stuck!


Wow! On for the hat trick tomorrow?


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Having a bit of a rough ride at the moment. No idea why I took such a mental nose dive earlier in the week when I was on top of the world last weekend but I am struggling to climb out of this hole I have fallen into. Of course sleep and eating patterns are affected which doesn't help my diabetes management. Needing numerous corrections every day including stacked corrections less than an hour apart sometimes to try to keep a lid on things. Basal doses have been increased day on day (and night on night) to try to get the ship back on an even keel again. Need to get out for a walk but really can't face people. May end up doing a midnight walk tonight. I even politely sent Ian packing yesterday when he stopped in to check on me because him just being in my space was getting me so internally agitated and I had just managed motivate myself to get out into he garden to do something when he arrived and stopped me.
> My challenge for the day is going into the village shop to get some milk. Trying to work out when I am least likely to meet anyone.... other than the shop staff of course, who are absolutely lovely but that doesn't make it any easier.... One of the only times when I might have wanted to use a self service till.... but you don't get those in a village shop.
> 
> What makes it worse is that I have absolutely no excuse or reason to feel like this, so the guilt of that makes it worse.
> 
> Anyway, I planted some seeds yesterday to give me something to nurture and look forward to (germinating seeds always has an element of magic to it I think, like baking) and I cut back a load more weeds in the garden and got thoroughly stung by nettles again. Still lots more to tackle but making a little progress.
> 
> Many congratulations to @Robin on your consecutive House Specials and good luck for tomorrow. Hope you are having an enjoyable riding lesson today.
> 
> @Lucyr Blooming heck! What a close call!
> I've never had a hypo and not had treatment on me but I left the house one morning and went out for a carriage drive with Ian and forgot my gear including hypo treatments and realised half way round that I had prebolused 4 units for breakfast but not actually eaten breakfast. Thank goodness for Novo(not so)Rapid being sluggish because I managed to get back to the yard 2 hours post bolus on 2 dusty dirty mint imperials which had been rolling around in Ian's pocket loose for the horses, without actually dropping into the red. I have never not had hypo treatment with me since. Live and learn as they say!


So sorry you’re feeling that way Barbara. Could it be hormonal? It’s a “funny” age we’re at. Not old, but not young. I can get down because I can’t do the things I once was able to. Nothing serious like sky diving, but today for example, we made an obstacle course in the garden for the kids. I was doing a demonstration but one of the things was hopping. I found I couldn’t actually even begin as my hip just wouldn’t  let me! I often think what the heck will I be like when I’m 72 (if I’m still around) if I’m this decrepit at 62. Hope you start to feel more yourself soon. Don’t hide away though, that’s the worst thing. Glad you’re venturing out to the village shop, it’s a step in the right direction. Hugs. X


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg 

Hiding away really is my best strategy when I am like this. My sister came over on Thurs and she is so close she is like "another me", but even with her I really struggled and when she left I am sure she was as frustrated as I was and I just felt guilty that I had been difficult. It was a negative experience and much as I love her and we have the same interests, it would have been better if she hadn't come over that day. 
Unlike yourself, I am not naturally a gregarious person, so dealing with people is quite an effort sometimes....I do wonder if I might perhaps have a slight element of autism. This is why I often go out late at night to walk or to see to the horses because my yard is so public, it is the only time I have peace and feel relaxed. I love the quiet and solitude and darkness when I have the world to myself. 

On a positive note, I know from experience that this will pass and I will come back up again and things will seem possible again and normal perspective will be restored. 
I did wonder if it was hormones as my weekly HRT patch was due and I put it on a day early to see if that would help but it didn't. I think it is just the way I am wired and I have been battling it now for many many years, so hoping it is hormonal is probably clutching at straws. 

Not made it to the shop yet because I need to get in the shower first and my hair needs washing and those things are posing a mental challenge at the moment. I have managed to get out in the garden and go a bit more jungle bashing and do the basics with the animals of course. Just struggling with the basics for myself!   

Looks like it is going to be another BG battle day. It took 3 hours this morning for my 5 units of Fiasp to bring me down from 8.4 to 5.2 so that I could eat breakfast, despite doing physical work in the garden to try to help it and that was with another 2 units Levemir increase this morning. Jabbed another 2 units of Fiasp with breakfast but levels are heading back up towards 10 again. Arrgh! When it gets like this sometimes it is a relief to have a hypo, just to reassure myself that I am not injecting water and break the frustration of trying to contain the highs.

Sorry.... moan over.


----------



## Pat91

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Having a bit of a rough ride at the moment. No idea why I took such a mental nose dive earlier in the week when I was on top of the world last weekend but I am struggling to climb out of this hole I have fallen into. Of course sleep and eating patterns are affected which doesn't help my diabetes management. Needing numerous corrections every day including stacked corrections less than an hour apart sometimes to try to keep a lid on things. Basal doses have been increased day on day (and night on night) to try to get the ship back on an even keel again. Need to get out for a walk but really can't face people. May end up doing a midnight walk tonight. I even politely sent Ian packing yesterday when he stopped in to check on me because him just being in my space was getting me so internally agitated and I had just managed motivate myself to get out into he garden to do something when he arrived and stopped me.
> My challenge for the day is going into the village shop to get some milk. Trying to work out when I am least likely to meet anyone.... other than the shop staff of course, who are absolutely lovely but that doesn't make it any easier.... One of the only times when I might have wanted to use a self service till.... but you don't get those in a village shop.
> 
> What makes it worse is that I have absolutely no excuse or reason to feel like this, so the guilt of that makes it worse.
> 
> Anyway, I planted some seeds yesterday to give me something to nurture and look forward to (germinating seeds always has an element of magic to it I think, like baking) and I cut back a load more weeds in the garden and got thoroughly stung by nettles again. Still lots more to tackle but making a little progress.
> 
> Many congratulations to @Robin on your consecutive House Specials and good luck for tomorrow. Hope you are having an enjoyable riding lesson today.
> 
> @Lucyr Blooming heck! What a close call!
> I've never had a hypo and not had treatment on me but I left the house one morning and went out for a carriage drive with Ian and forgot my gear including hypo treatments and realised half way round that I had prebolused 4 units for breakfast but not actually eaten breakfast. Thank goodness for Novo(not so)Rapid being sluggish because I managed to get back to the yard 2 hours post bolus on 2 dusty dirty mint imperials which had been rolling around in Ian's pocket loose for the horses, without actually dropping into the red. I have never not had hypo treatment with me since. Live and learn as they say!


Sorry to hear you are struggling, hope you feel better soon


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> What makes it worse is that I have absolutely no excuse or reason to feel like this, so the guilt of that makes it worse.


@rebrascora don't feel guilty. You are important and special to people in your life and are a great support to many of us on here. You say that from experience you know this will pass, in the meantime focus on what you feel you can do and need to do to get through the day. Sending big (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## Gwynn

Just when I thought it was safe...

al, I did was ask my wife if she would like to come out in the sunshine to the beach and all hell then let loose and she got very very upset about the intruders getting into the house and wrecking her clothes. No way could she leave the house. Then she got upset because I refuse to install alarms and cameras. It would make zero difference otherwise I would.

It all ended up with her in tears upstairs. No resolution yet. Maybe no resolution ever. I am so tired of her anger and crazy thoughts.

Sigh. Another day ruined.

Tomorrow is another day, however....


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good evening folks,

6'0 this morning. Still with my reduced basal as it's sunny and alcohol was in the cards today. 

Big hugs to @Kaylz (hope you and Bruce are okay!)  and @rebrascora. Been there with the guilt of "I don't have real problems to be upset for" but it doesn't help, and your problems are real to YOU. Hope it gets better, you know it will


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something about 15 minutes ago, mum was off out the door just before 6 as switched my internet on my phone on and was greeted by a notification on Twitter from Stagecoach East Scotland saying her bus had been cancelled due to staff shortages (there are loads of services cancelled daily due to this the last few weeks) poor woman will be knackered by the time she makes it out to work! 

@Elenka_HM thank you, I get more worried than him I think, I've only witnessed one seizure but it was awful and I never want to see him go through it again (he's only had around 4 in the almost 13 years we've been together) xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

no idea why I have been awake since 5.30am on a Sunday, anyway decided to get up, I can always take a nap later.

@Kaylz - totally understandable that you are worried about Bruce and grrr re your mum’s bus being cancelled,hope she can put her feet up when she gets home from work.

@Gwynn - hope you have a better day today, when I read your post it echoes exactly what my sister in law says, she keeps telling us that there has been intruders and they have either taken her clothes or shrunk them so they don’t fit her anymore.

@rebrascora - hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, but totally understand how you are feeling as you know I have been in that place recently, here if you want someone to chat to.  As others have said you are an inspiration to many of us and you will get through this in your own time and own way.  Sending you love and hugs.  

Hope everyone else has a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Feeling a bit down this morning after yesterdays difficulties. As I say...the only way is 'up'.

I feel very sad for my wife as she suffers 24 hours a day, every day of the year, every year. She has no escape, no peace, no remission or cure. She lives in a perpetual nightmare and cannot comprehend it nor that it is not real. Sadly her illness has robbed me of my life with her as she is too frightened to go out but desperately wants to do so. And, sadly the NHS are of no help what so ever, not until (periish the thought) she were to become a danger to herself or others. So I live in a perpetual nightmare too. I just wish there was a cure, something...

Anyway BG 4.9. At least that is good

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Grannylorraine

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Feeling a bit down this morning after yesterdays difficulties. As I say...the only way is 'up'.
> 
> I feel very sad for my wife as she suffers 24 hours a day, every day of the year, every year. She has no escape, no peace, no remission or cure. She lives in a perpetual nightmare and cannot comprehend it nor that it is not real. Sadly her illness has robbed me of my life with her as she is too frightened to go out but desperately wants to do so. And, sadly the NHS are of no help what so ever, not until (periish the thought) she were to become a danger to herself or others. So I live in a perpetual nightmare too. I just wish there was a cure, something...
> 
> Anyway BG 4.9. At least that is good
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing



The lack of help is the frustrating part, when my father in law died, who despite being 90 when he died was the carer for sil, she was too frightened to come out of the house to go to his funeral.  Hubby phone their GP surgery asking for help and explaining that her carer had died, her being too frightened to attend the funeral etc, and the words he got in return were, “what do you expect us to do”, hubby then asked to be put through to either her GP or what numbers they had for organisations that could help, answer was ”it is a problem for the family to deal with and if the carer has died, perhaps we should take her in or another family member look after her“.

it is so sad that your wife, my sil and so many others are left without any help other than family, which as you say takes its toll on the people they live with.

I wish I could tell you a Different story and give you some hope, but we both know sadly I can’t.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, no hat trick, but I expect I’ll go through the HS station without stopping in a moment.
Enjoyed my riding lesson yesterday, thank you, @rebrascora . One hairy moment though, when daughter's pony took exception to something (there was probably an invisible pony eating monster hiding in the long grass just outside the arena) and bolted across the school, setting my horse off and nearly running over the instructor.(First rule of riding etiquette. Try not to mow down your teacher).


----------



## rayray119

8.3 a tad higher then it has been however I was in the 9s last night so it does sujest my evening lovermir is roght


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.1

I’ve got my timetable for school for after half term! We start GCSE courses in the last half term of Year 9


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 8.3 a tad higher then it has been however I was in the 9s last night so it does sujest my evening lovermir is roght


Not sure how long that's going to last though because I seem to have come down with cold on top of the other illnesses not figured out. Or it could be heyfever effects


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 again.

Been lying awake since 6.45 but didn’t want to get up and disturb the kids. Got up just now, crept downstairs as quietly as possible, five minutes later one followed. Fingers crossed the others stay asleep for a bit longer. Then it’s full on ‘Operation Full English!’ All I do is feed folks. Last night’s Chinese Fakeaway turned out well, I have never cooked Chinese food before and I never eat it. So although I had recipes I didn’t  really know what they were supposed to taste like or indeed, look like. Apparently, according to the font of all knowledge, 15.5 year Rhys. “ For someone who has never cooked Chinese before Grandma, that was bloody lovely!” Sadie, aged 4. “ That tasted  like real Chinese food.” High praise indeed. It was ok, not really my thing, the pork was good.  I much prefer Indian food, but hey, there’s plenty of leftovers, no need to cook tonight.

Not sure of plans today, the farmers’ children will get picked up when the hoggs are moved, apparently. Hoggs are younger ewes having their first lambs, not pigs as I used to think. Eldest granddaughter will be ferried home by Gags sometime. She’s away on holiday to Blackpool tomorrow with her parents for five days, so she’ll need to get organised. How many eyelashes/ makeup brushes/ clothes to take etc! She takes after her mother for packing everything, including the kitchen sink!

Have a sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 today. Ironing to do this morning then off to the cinema to watch Top Gun this afternoon. After that i'll packing a few clothes as we're away to see the sea tomorrow for a few days. Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## gll

Morning all. 14.5

Hitting a bit of a wall with this insulin and nothing really being anymore effective overnight and into the mornings/lunchtime. The only things at this point seems to be having dinner and nothing else until morning which is hit n miss.
Have DSN a week on Friday so hopefully things will get adjusted again.

No plans today, still a bit fuzzy after yesterdays migraine so nothing loud happening at least  That's the 2nd one in the last week or two. Pretty standard and would be surprised if its the last in the short term.

Anyway, have a brilliant day everyone


----------



## MikeyBikey

Was pleased with 8.4 this morning as BGs have been somewhat raised since I started on antibiotic a few days ago. One can only be vigilant - would love CGM now. It has also slightly upset my stomach. ☹️


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

I'll be glad when we get the acoustic versions of our songs recorded. Everyone I practice them at home I come up with a different version.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another lovely day.

5.6 on waking.

Just want to say that my heart goes out to all of you who are struggling.  Barbara, there is little I can say, except be kind to yourself and withdraw for a while if you feel it's best for you, your sister and Ian will understand.  Do know everyone here holds you with kindness and loves the way you go out of your way to help others.  I am sad too for those who struggle with paranoia, and for those of you who care for them.

On a more cheerful note, looking forward to having a friend round for dinner this evening, though I am not making anything exotic, just what we would normally be having tonight... I have a gammon I shall boil in cider, with some mash and buttery cabbage and leeks, followed by some lovely ripe strawberries and cream.  By a coincidence we had Chinese last night like @eggyg but not quite such an array of dishes, just crispy lemon chicken and stir fried veggies.


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning. Rough night sleep but it spurred me to join a different local gym as I was humming and haring about it for ages. 
The one I am a member of already I really don’t like so I don’t go. 
Cancelled that membership and joined the new one and have been already today. 
Have also booked a Zumba class, yoga and a Rebounder one for this week as I think Zumba and bouncersise look like fun and I could do with regular yoga for stretching etc.


----------



## ColinUK

Ooh and this afternoon I’ve got an audition for an LGBT+ choir!
I’ve not sung in almost ten years and I’m now much more baritone than the high tenor I used to be I know that much but I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! 6'4 this morning. 

Yesterday I took a bit of a risk with some cocktails, I like the sweet ones but now I tend to go for non sugary drinks. However I was invited to a new cocktail place and really wanted to try something from their menu. Seems like the alcohol and dancing balanced the sugar because I didn't go very high at all. The cocktail bar was cool, great music and full of hen parties lol. I also spotted a girl wearing a Libre and other with a Dexcom (I believe). We are everywhere guys! 

@ColinUK have fun with the choir and exercise, I did Zumba some years ago and would like to try again, if I find some classes that fit in my schedule.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK i definitely agree with you about Top Gun needing the big screen!! What a fab film. Looking forward to Mission Impossible now i've seen the trailer.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @ColinUK i definitely agree with you about Top Gun needing the big screen!! What a fab film. Looking forward to Mission Impossible now i've seen the trailer.


And I hope you realise that those planes were actually flying and weren’t cgi!
Tom Cruise wanted to fly the F18 himself  but the insurers wouldn’t let him!


----------



## MikeyBikey

freesia said:


> @ColinUK i definitely agree with you about Top Gun needing the big screen!! What a fab film. Looking forward to Mission Impossible now i've seen the trailer.



Rather than a (lorry) trailer you could repaint the Boris Bus!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Elenka_HM said:


> Hi everyone! 6'4 this morning.
> 
> Yesterday I took a bit of a risk with some cocktails, I like the sweet ones but now I tend to go for non sugary drinks. However I was invited to a new cocktail place and really wanted to try something from their menu. Seems like the alcohol and dancing balanced the sugar because I didn't go very high at all. The cocktail bar was cool, great music and full of hen parties lol. I also spotted a girl wearing a Libre and other with a Dexcom (I believe). We are everywhere guys!
> 
> @ColinUK have fun with the choir and exercise, I did Zumba some years ago and would like to try again, if I find some classes that fit in my schedule.



Cor! At 6'4" you are as tall as I was  before I shrunk! ☹️

I blame the climate!  ️ ️☔


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> And I hope you realise that those planes were actually flying and weren’t cgi!
> Tom Cruise wanted to fly the F18 himself  but the insurers wouldn’t let him!


It was just unbelieveable what they do with those planes! I wonder what it would be like to actually go up in one. I did get emotional in some parts and i was holding my breath towards the end. (I'd say more but i don't want any spoilers for anyone else who might want to see it).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> It was just unbelieveable what they do with those planes! I wonder what it would be like to actually go up in one. I did get emotional in some parts and i was holding my breath towards the end. (I'd say more but i don't want any spoilers for anyone else who might want to see it).


It obviously really “ took your breath away.”


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 rising to 7 by the time I went to loo and walked down the stairs! Yet another early start to the day, been awake since before 5. My internal monologue is running riot, I wish I could switch it off sometimes. 

Zara Monday today, then, hopefully,  a full 10 days child free! Her other grandparents are then going on yet another cruise, for only two weeks this time, so it’ll be three days a week, plus an overnighter ( party for parents) for two whole weeks! We’ve started girding our loins already!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning -- 5.3. Haven't had time to do blood test fort he last few days. Fighting to restore some degree of routine, normal diet, and also overcome the governments paperwork. Gave in yesterday after trying for 3 hours to book appointments for biometric residence permits. Nearest place with appointments is Colwyn Bay - a mere 87 miles away and not a quick drive. More people than will go in one car - a problem to solve later. Decided I was too old and stupid to overcome a site which kept locking me out even when I entered the long "unique numbers". So visited a fellow sponsor's family who had, apparently, succeeded. 2 intelligent Welsh and a super bright Ukrainian accountant also failed which, with the excellent coffee, made me feel less stupid but did not result in any appointments - or even a successful log on. So 2 tasks this morning - 1) ring the helpline and 2) keep my temper. We all concluded that this can only be government malice rather than incompetence, although it might be a combination...
Lovely sunny morning here. Pity to have to waste it on defeating Priti Patel.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Zara Monday today, then, hopefully,  a full 10 days child free! Her other grandparents are then going on yet another cruise, for only two weeks this time, so it’ll be three days a week, plus an overnighter ( party for parents) for two whole weeks! We’ve started girding our loins already!


Methinks Granny doth protest too much!


----------



## ColinUK

5.3 this morning. Quite tired today though and a whole day of work planned. 

Audition yesterday was rescheduled.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.1 but dropped to 5.4 within 10 mins. Currently on our way to see the sea, i hope the weather stays dry.
Have a good day whatever you are planning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Opps 10.9 - this antibiotic really seems to affect things...


----------



## Lucyr

I’m 10 and nackered this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Libre has me dipping in and out of the red all night. I’m pretty sure its because I was a bit dehydrated after a long walk yesterday afternoon and a couple of glasses of red wine in the evening, but it ruins my 'time in range'.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today

 on Friday a good friends husband who was only 58 suddenly died, shocking to everybody
especially his family.

over the weekend my wife and friends have been staying there,
I’ve been doing as I’m told just trying to support everybody, so over the last few days have
found myself running errands and between there and here at home.
Both my wife & I are off work this week.


----------



## rayray119

7.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A difficult day yesterday. My wife found a tiny bit of rubber gone from her very used headphones....and that was it...day all upset....what really worried me was that she came out with 'someone hates me' and a really forlorn look. She did pick up a bit later on but her thinking is not good nor healthy.

Tired this morning. I have not been out for a walk as it was raining and now I just don't feel like it.

New App update went well but was very hard work....intensive thinking.

BG 4.6 this morning. I seem to get a lot of those. Not complaining though.

I have a dental appointment this afternoon. Oh such joys ! 

Nothing planned for today. Making a cheese, tomato, mushroom & chicken pizza for tea with extra cheese (all of about 10g extra). I wonder what else I could shove into it.

Not long before 'the dog' comes back.

Have a Great Dane today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. No measuring for me, now I'm no longer freeloading off Mum I am back to being poor as a church mouse, can't afford them. I can never get any blood out anyways. Just letting y'all know I also can't afford t'internet so I will check up on you all on Sundays when at daughters. Be good!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> Nothing planned for today. Making a cheese, tomato, mushroom & chicken pizza for tea with extra cheese (all of about 10g extra). I wonder what else I could shove into it.



Try some Cubanelle peppers. They are a bit variable from as mild as a bell pepper to having a touch of heat but not too much.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.8 today 

Was chatting to a friend yesterday, we've supported each other through a lot the last couple of years but we got on to the subject of people you thought would support you can be so selfish in that they will constantly seek support but not offer it in return when others in their lives are struggling it really winds both of us up but he knows I'm always at the end of the phone or messenger for him xx


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 6.7, hope you all had a good weekend x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Rehearsal this afternoon. I hope the stuff I have been coming up with fits. Acoustic versions so no noisy drums and guitars I can hide strange harmonies behind.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... wet and grey today.

6.3 this morning.  Alarm woke me at 8 am, I ate a Dextrose and went back to sleep until 8:45.  More basal adjustment needed!

Have a good day all.


----------



## Elenka_HM

MikeyBikey said:


> Cor! At 6'4" you are as tall as I was  before I shrunk! ☹️
> 
> I blame the climate!  ️ ️☔


Imagine being that tall! I have a colleague like this and I almost have to bend my neck to speak to him, he is the only one who can reach the lock on top of the doors without any help haha. 

This morning my BG was 5'5. Closer to my actual height


----------



## Griffin.

It's  10.6 
Hi all I've been lurking but really not had much to say my lifestyle is very sedate and nap laden at the moment and not really conducive to amazing conversations. I've had to increase my fat and protein intake to help with the weight loss side of things so bored of eating I feel like I get up eat and then spend the rest of my day eating loads its pretty counter intuative if you ask me 
Anyways grumble over 
Have a great week whatever you get up to.. 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff


----------



## Leadinglights

Elenka_HM said:


> Imagine being that tall! I have a colleague like this and I almost have to bend my neck to speak to him, he is the only one who can reach the lock on top of the doors without any help haha.
> 
> This morning my BG was 5'5. Closer to my actual height


I think it is because you are using an apostrophe instead of a decimal point for your blood glucose reading, so it would normally be 5.5, but we know what you mean.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hi All

Late on parade, 8.1 this morning and no idea why, but maybe it is to do with the sneezing that has just started.

Other than that sugar flowers went well over the weekend, still in progress to complete them and all the smaller filler flowers.  Will post a picture when they are all finished.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all.
9.4 a little too swiftly bashed back down, but Dextro tabs soften the drop.
The exercise was unexpected, and made the difference.


----------



## ColinUK

Made another batch of yoghurt over the weekend and followed a tip from a seasoned pro... .and that's to do half milk and half cream and boy is it yummy!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Leadinglights said:


> I think it is because you are using an apostrophe instead of a decimal point for your blood glucose reading, so it would normally be 5.5, but we know what you mean.


Oooh, I see, thanks for the note! I am used to use apostrophe for decimals, and since we don't use apostrophes for anything in my language I wouldn't think about it. Plus, I normally measure height in cm


----------



## Christy

Gwynn said:


> Not long before 'the dog' comes back.
> 
> Have a Great Dane today whatever you are doing


Woof! Love the unintentional pun  @Gwynn


----------



## Jojo catwoman

goodybags said:


> Good morning 6.9 today
> 
> on Friday a good friends husband who was only 58 suddenly died, shocking to everybody
> especially his family.
> 
> over the weekend my wife and friends have been staying there,
> I’ve been doing as I’m told just trying to support everybody, so over the last few days have
> found myself running errands and between there and here at home.
> Both my wife & I are off work this week.


Sorry for your loss. My Husband died suddenly, aged only 50. Such a shock and my heart goes out to your friend. In fact, although they can't prove it, I have been told the shock of what happened to me could have caused my type 2.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Leadinglights said:


> I think it is because you are using an apostrophe instead of a decimal point for your blood glucose reading, so it would normally be 5.5, but we know what you mean.


I have marked international GCSEs in Maths for some time, and using a comma for a decimal point is the norm in many countries.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8 therefore need breakfast but unlike most mornings I am looking forward tp toast and marmalade


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Been AWOL for a week: didn’t seem THAT long but, it crept up on me;  exactly a week since I posted on Tuesday!  

05:05 BS 6.6  It was a bit of a struggle to get my body clock back in sync & keep it there with some menopausal cycle mayhem too which made me more tired so, needed more sleep in the middle of the day about 3 days later when I DID get back in sync! Which, of course, put me back out again & ALMOST back in sync now as I actually woke up around 01:00 earlier this morning SO hungry that it was another case of diving straight into tinned soup & a sandwich without testing! But, I’ve just come out of a cycle & I’ve been mid to low BS wise on the same 84 tresiba, I’m DONE fiddling with that, & -6 to -4 NR for meals: about BS 5 to 6.6 when not eating; too distracted to test after eating but, as long as I’m not hypo I don’t really care! So, that is actually an after eating reading just after 4 hours of active NR!

Been reading, in between FFVIII which is approaching the end of the game, the new Anthony Horrowitz James Bond book, With a Mind to Kill, & as I’d already posted before about this one being the decision maker to whether I like his Bond or not, it looks like I DO & will continue to finish the book & read more of them if/ as he writes more of them!  Essentially it’s the same character & style that I like as Fleming wrote it unlike the clever but, without any real soul or lovability, as Christie wrote it, of Sophie Hannah’s Poirot!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

TMI alert for the guys that’s about the menopause! 

Had a look back on the calendar & confirmed what I’ve suspected: a cycle about every 2 weeks!  My womb lining is building up again & I may need another oblation op as I was told with my first one in 2017 as I was so young? It like a two week pause while it builds back up & there’s no REAL stoppage in between either as I need panty liners for the discharges!  But, the bleeding isn’t out of control, yet, as it DOES stop! If it gets to the stage where it doesn’t, why I had the first op, I’ll see my GP to refer me back to do another op that’ll hopefully do me until I DO actually stop having cycles altogether?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Again dark rain clouds overhead and very cool, still, if it does not actually rain then I will venture out for a walk.

An amazing 5.2 BG this morning. Yahhhhooooo!!!!

I was just pondering what my lowest, highest and mode results were for my blood glucose over the last 200 days....

Lowest 3.9
Highest 5.7
Mode    5.1

Tonight I will make sweet (not so sweet) and sour chicken. Not sure what to go with it, maybe a bit of cauliflower.

My wife seemed a bit happier yesterday and had a good day, therefore, so did I.

Nothing planned for today. Sorting out some improved images of foods and recipes for my App. Maybe going back to my multiple choice game and completeing the doggie pictures, all 10000 of them....or not....it's a lot of work.

These new Habitat jars from Sainsburys are really good. Glad I bought them now. Way better than partially used product packaging or plastic bags or opaque plastic tubs. It's nice to be able to see what is inside each new container, and how much is left.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing (no puns today) woof!!


----------



## ColinUK

And after going out for dinner with a friend last night as well!

I made wise choices… didn’t use all the relish or eat all of the slaw.


----------



## MikeyBikey

8.8. Fairly happy with this as had overnight hypo and then couldn't get back to sleep as phantom pain kicked in (hi/lo BGs sema trigger). Only five more days of Ciprofloxacin left and I will celebrate with a coffee with milk! 
​


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. So cold outside this morning, the central heating came on inside. It is nearly June!
Congratulations on the HS, @ColinUK !
Edit Oops, Sorry, @Gwynn , I missed your HS. Congratulations!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn and @ColinUK - whoop whoop!

Had a really nice weekend in Bristol with family to celebrate mum’s birthday. Then we took the slow road back home to West Wales yesterday. Stopped at Pembrey Country Park. Wow! What a fab place. Loads of activities to do or you can just get lost in the park - which we did! Found the car eventually...


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## rayray119

6.3 for me as well


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to the above two House Specialists. 
I'm joining the 5.7  brigade this morning.

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.5 for me today

Was going to order some wax melts over the weekend as there was a clearance sale running to make room for their new releases for summer but realised on Sunday to have any hope of getting the regular things I need by the time I need them I'd have to order all that there and then due to the bank holiday weekend and as I don't get paid until tomorrow I couldn't do both xx


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…8.2 for me. Lowered levemir by a half last night as lows during the previous two nights. I woke up at 6.30, switched alarm off, looked out of window and saw sharps bin collection / delivery and then must have gone back to sleep ..woke at 8 after the weirdest dreams…so graph line made a steepish rise…ah well. 

Good numbers on this link this morning and well done on the HSs

So sorry to hear you sad news @goodybags 

Tile shops for me this morning, dentist this afternoon, gardening, house bits and general faffery in between…I wonder how many ticks there’ll be on my “to do” list by dinner time.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Looks unsettled out there, sunshine and clouds.

5.6 @ 7.30 when I got out of bed with a flat line overnight, but I had been awake since 6.05.  Now dropped to 4.2 so I have had half a stem ginger cookie.

Congrats to @Gwynn  and @ColinUK on the HSs.

Lots to do today, but having a pedicure will be nice and relaxing!


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Yep, I had a lie in, halle -blooming-lujah! Sick of pre 5 wake ups, TBF was awake at 4.30 to 5.30 but managed to drop off until after 8. Rewarded with 6.8. 

After four full days of childcare we are having a quiet day. The weather is miserable yet again, we got soaked on our walk yesterday. It’s not fun. A day at home catching up on life, ie ironing and gardening, if the weather holds up, the weeds definitely like the rain. 

Congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo on yesterdays HS. A big well done to @Gwynn and @ColinUK on today’s HSs. Come on girls, we can’t let the boys get all the glory. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.1 for me today after a bad day of eating yesterday, including a Cornetto, then I wonder why I am not losing weight.

@ColinUK and @Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 3.3 for me!! Ooppppss!! Had been hypo for a while as well. I remember the alarm going off but must have gone straight back to sleep. 

Congrats to @Gwynn and @ColinUK On your HS.
So sorry to hear about your friend @goodybags.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

silentsquirrel said:


> I have marked international GCSEs in Maths for some time, and using a comma for a decimal point is the norm in many countries.


Not apostrophe, though?

(But yes, comma is common. At work we had a crash that happened only for some customers: those running on their Windows computers (set to German). It turned out to be because of this (some bit of the code was producing decimals with a comma and another part was trying to parse it but expecting period).)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Somewhere along the line I appear to have picked up a cricked neck. 

Anyway good rehearsal yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Bruce Stephens said:


> Not apostrophe, though?


Not usually, no, but I well remember on another specification (not IGCSE) spending an incredible amount of time discussing how high a comma could be before it became a "low" apostrophe!  Angels dancing on a pinhead didn't come close!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bruce Stephens said:


> Not apostrophe, though?


I think I never used point in school, but I'm not sure if we regularly used commas or apostrophes instead. I preferred the apostrophe because it could not lead to 
 confusion if the number was in a text (I mean in Spanish, English is a different matter!). 

So, 6.4 today  

A customer asked me for "diabetic sugar". Not sweeteners, diabetic sugar for his cereal. No clue what he meant. Maybe another kind of sweetener but granulated??

Also, a bit ashamed to admit it but I've been all this time without a proper sharps bin because I couldn't bring myself to call. Finally got my first one yesterday. I was afraid I would have to call 2 days later because I'd fill it with all the old needles, but when I dumped the plastic container I've been using, I was glad to see there's still half a bin to go. Love the secret biohazard lab vibes


----------



## Benny G

Good morning all
6' this morning (or 182cm) for the younger members. 
Oh right, back to business, BG this morning was actually 9.9 after a 'generous late night salad!'


----------



## Gwynn

Just to let you know, we had a good, quiet day today.

Just eaten the surprise meal...sweet and sour chicken, mushrooms, green beans, cauliflower, rice (no rice for me though). A great success. My wife thives on rice but has not had any for quite a while, so it was a nice surprise for her.

Oh, and my evening BG is 5.1 (nice)

However, just one peaceful day left before the dog appears again. Hmm .


----------



## MikeyBikey

freesia said:


> Morning all. 3.3 for me!! Ooppppss!! Had been hypo for a while as well. I remember the alarm going off but must have gone straight back to sleep.
> 
> Congrats to @Gwynn and @ColinUK On your HS.
> So sorry to hear about your friend @goodybags.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



What a HS when it's at home please?


----------



## Gwynn

HS stands for 'House Special' or another term for blood glucose reading of 5.2

I forget now who coined the term but it has stuck as something good to aim for or simply to achieve.

Does that help?


----------



## freesia

MikeyBikey said:


> What a HS when it's at home please?


Exactly what @Gwynn has said.

I'm pleased to hear you've had a good day @Gwynn. Have you tried cauliflower rice? Its quick, easy, tasty and low/no carb. Also, have you considered having something of your daughters with her smell on? It might settle the dog easier when in the house.


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks for that @freesia the dog is just frightened of most things. Hmm fightened is not the right word, more alarmed easily. Strangely me and the dog get on really well.

I've not tried cauliflower rice....yet...given time, I will. The thing that is putting me off trying it is the fact that if I make some, it's gotta be a bit messy, and then if I dont like it, it's a bit of a waste....and any other excuse I can think of. Naaa, just not yet been inspired enough to give it a go. I will look it up again on the internet. I do have a new cauliflower sitting in the fridge too....


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> HS stands for 'House Special' or another term for blood glucose reading of 5.2
> 
> I forget now who coined the term but it has stuck as something good to aim for or simply to achieve.
> 
> Does that help?



Yes, thank you. I was wondering if it was a special meal. I have just gone through my readings for just over a fortnight and found I hasd a HS two hours after lunch on the 15th followed by a mild hypo just before tea. Quite a scattering in the 4.x and 5.x ranges but only the one 5.2! 

Lowest was a 3.1!


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Yes, thank you. I was wondering if it was a special meal. I have just gone through my readings for just over a fortnight and found I hasd a HS two hours after lunch on the 15th followed by a mild hypo just before tea. Quite a scattering in the 4.x and 5.x ranges but only the one 5.2!
> 
> Lowest was a 3.1!


A House Special is a waking reading.... so a 5.2 doesn't count at any other time of day. The idea is that it is not too low that we might have hypoed overnight and not too high.... just an optimum waking reading. It really is just a bit of fun and something to aim for and congratulate each other on when we achieve it rather than there being any real science behind it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> HS stands for 'House Special' or another term for blood glucose reading of 5.2
> 
> I forget now who coined the term but it has stuck as something good to aim for or simply to achieve.
> 
> Does that help?



And remembering back that is just under the ton in old money (100 mg/dL is 5.55 mmol/L). Well, I did use to be a ton up boy!  ️


----------



## Michael12421

-good morning - 7.8


----------



## Lanny

05:00 BS 8.8 about 2 hours after eating breakfast this time as I woke a bit later than yesterday 03:04 BS 6.6 so, pretty consistent still!  Actually remembered, for once, to test after eating! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just a wee pause in my FFVIII gameplay, app paused mid fight, to post as the dawn birdie chorus & light through the gap in my curtains tells me it’s a decent time to do so as you lovely lot are getting up now to post too! 

I’m on the last disc 4 & the end is it sight for the hardest of the PS1 FF games! It’s been a hard slog admittedly made harder, than it needs to be, because of my obsessive pursuit of perfection to keep my SeeD rank at A, the top rank of 31 that’s the least forgiving: gives you the least amount of steps walked without fighting before you get demoted; the next rank down of 30 is MUCH more forgiving but, I LIKE the challenge of rank A!  It means I have to prepay any side quests etc. with 10 fights or so for the steps I need to walk doing extra stuff & I’ve levelled up half the team, 3 of then, to the max level of 100 where they can’t improve anymore: the other, that I don’t like as much being the back up, are sitting around level 58 so, they’re my active party now & I may yet get all 6 to level 100; NOTHING can stand a chance against my characters, THEN!

 Opps! My obsession just broke out a bit, there!  More than 20 years later I’m still obsessively LIVING, as my nephew once said, FF & not just playing it!


----------



## Gwynn

Ahhh yes, I forgot to mention that HS of 5.2 was the waking reading, sorry.

Well a 5.3 for me today no HS

Good morning everyone. 

Food pictures sorted on my App.,pleased with it. 

Sweet and sour chicken surprise meal went down a treat yesterday.

Again it's a dark, cool morning, but I must get out to exercise at 8am

Shopping later on

Dog returning tomorrow...

Have a greate day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps 6.7
Have a great day x


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.4 with an almost flatfish on my Libre 2 graph. Haven’t had that for a while. It’s been like the Himalayas lately! 

Yet another damp and cool morning. This time last year was scorching, this year we’re eating shepherds pie and flicking the heating on! Is it warm anywhere in the country? 

Just more pootling today, we had a lovely peaceful day yesterday, nothing too taxing. More of the same today I think.

 Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2, I’ve done it again! Three in a week, I knew this sensor was stuck.
Daughter has persuaded me to have a show jumping lesson with her out in the grass paddock at riding, first time out there this year.


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.7 damp but not that cool here compared to a few days ago when needed the hesting to warm things through.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> The thing that is putting me off trying it is the fact that if I make some, it's gotta be a bit messy, and then if I dont like it, it's a bit of a waste....and any other excuse I can think of.


Just grate it, put it in a bowl with a couple of tablespoons of water, cling film over the top pierced in a few places then microwave for 3 mins dependent on the power of the microwave. Its a cheaper way of cooking 'rice' as well.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.5. feeling pretty grim today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. An alarm and a 4.3 at 6am. Surprised I heard it with no hearing aids in LOL.

Three-in-a-row-Robin - it rolls off the tongue @Robin.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning and I can hear black dog barking away in my mind for attention.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

White Rabbits!!

And 5.6 this morning for me.
Well done @Robin on the triple score.

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

7.2 for me on this bright and sunny morning…couple of sour gummy sweets to head off 3.30 low. 

Black clouds forecast for this morning but should coincide with trip to sainsburys hopefully. Then greenhouse sorting later after usual house / errands faffery…so prepare yourselves gardeners…I may be heading to gardening section of forum this afternoon for cucumber and aubergine planting advice. 

Well that’s just showing off @Robin 

Hoping you can sort that dog @ColinUK , take care x 
I had a London garden question for you, but now can’t remember the link …will probably pop into my head in the middle of supermarket.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Griffin.

9.8... 
Bloomin typical I start feeling better and my next round of radiotherapy is looming again plan on spending the day getting a few things done and hopefully not getting soggy in the process. Dog head is in need of some serious dad time poor little tyke is only getting a hour a day of walkies and she's really not happy about it keeps bringing her lead over to me and looking all sad and pitiful. 
Have a great day what ever you get up to
Keep on keeping on
Griff


----------



## Benny G

I'm a little bit stressed out at the moment, and that certainly affects glucose levels. 15 this morning, clearly rising through the night. 
Have a nice day guys.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me after a 3u correction overnight. Monday i couldnt get above 5.0 but yesterday was like a mountain range. Massive highs followed by hypos then highs again. I hope today is better.

@ColinUK I hope the black dog quietens down.
@Robin great work, congrats on the HS.
@eggyg, there is some sunshine about. This is the view from my hotel balcony when i got up this morning. Devon is lovely atm, a mix of sun and clouds but not too cold. Some have even been swimming in the sea!


----------



## freesia

W


freesia said:


> This is the view from my hotel balcony when i got up this morning


Well...i would show you the photo but for some reason it won't attach!


----------



## ColinUK

Lisa66 said:


> 7.2 for me on this bright and sunny morning…couple of sour gummy sweets to head off 3.30 low.
> 
> Black clouds forecast for this morning but should coincide with trip to sainsburys hopefully. Then greenhouse sorting later after usual house / errands faffery…so prepare yourselves gardeners…I may be heading to gardening section of forum this afternoon for cucumber and aubergine planting advice.
> 
> Well that’s just showing off @Robin
> 
> Hoping you can sort that dog @ColinUK , take care x
> I had a London garden question for you, but now can’t remember the link …will probably pop into my head in the middle of supermarket.
> 
> Have a good day everyone x


Thank you. And now my mind is wondering what London garden question you’ve got!


----------



## gll

morning folks.
13.1  still hovering about 12-14 and it wont budge down more apart from rare occasions. Feel like I've been stuck since about 20-22u a day, now on 28u 

Heading out to get some stuff in town for sis in law

have a great day x


----------



## Leadinglights

Griffin. said:


> 9.8...
> Bloomin typical I start feeling better and my next round of radiotherapy is looming again plan on spending the day getting a few things done and hopefully not getting soggy in the process. Dog head is in need of some serious dad time poor little tyke is only getting a hour a day of walkies and she's really not happy about it keeps bringing her lead over to me and looking all sad and pitiful.
> Have a great day what ever you get up to
> Keep on keeping on
> Griff


Your name reminds me of a confusion when we were to meet a group of friends for a meal at where we thought was The Griffin but when we got there they denied all knowledge of the booking, what we hadn't realised there was also a pub 1mile away called The Griff Inn. All sorted in the end.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Your name reminds me of a confusion when we were to meet a group of friends for a meal at where we thought was The Griffin but when we got there they denied all knowledge of the booking, what we hadn't realised there was also a pub 1mile away called The Griff Inn. All sorted in the end.


Which reminds me of last Friday. Lunch was at Riding House Café but the restaurant is so new it isn’t on Google Maps yet. Or at least this location isn’t. 
Sent the others a link and a map and still people went to the other one where extraordinarily there was a booking under Colin at the right time and for the right number of guests. 

Oh and years ago booked for the Cricketers Inn which was owned by Jamie Oliver’s folks back then and was apparently very good. Never found out that day as we ended up eating at a pub about a mile down the road called the Cricket Inn and didn’t even twig when they didn’t have a booking or any Jamie O books for sale!


----------



## Griffin.

Leadinglights said:


> Your name reminds me of a confusion when we were to meet a group of friends for a meal at where we thought was The Griffin but when we got there they denied all knowledge of the booking, what we hadn't realised there was also a pub 1mile away called The Griff Inn. All sorted in the end.


Not sure mum named me after a pub. 
I do know it's Welsh for strong of faith and is a Greek mythological creature which is half lion and half Eagle mum was a total fantasy nut and I was named after a favourite character of hers from the invisible man by H. G Wells...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Outside while it's fine but first there's tea to be drunk.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... clouds and sun, so goodness knows what it is going to do.

11.5 this morning.  Not surprising given events during the night.  I woke at 3.07 drenched in a greasy sweat, to discover I had been in the red from approximately the time I had gone to bed at 11pm, when I had taken Dextrose and a stem ginger cookie.  So more Dextrose tablets (6 in total) and a cookie and BG continued to drop, reaching 2.1 at one stage.  Was feeling utterly vile and my nose was running like the worst head cold ever, even Beconase nasal spray didn't help.  I put my pump onto -25% basal for 5 hours at that point.  Finally got BG up to 4.3 before I dropped off again about 04:45.  I've not had a hypo like that in a loooong loooong time. Julian slept through it all!  I think I will have to adjust basal down again.

All this not helped by getting a ping from the Covid app yesterday morning telling me that I have been in "close contact" with someone who has tested positive.  This just 4 days before we are due on holiday, which has been booked for a year.  It said I must have a PCR tests, but they are no longer doing them at walk-in centres and you have to send off for them, paying 99p postage and they will send them in 3 - 5 working days!  Then you have to post them back... PFFFTTT...  Anyway have done LFT tests yesterday and today, both of which are negative.  If still negative on Saturday we are going.  Have cheered up a bit today as have heard that other friends have been pinged and been 100% OK.

@Gwynn, there is nothing to dislike about Caui cheese as long as the cauli is fresh, as it takes on the flavour of whatever sauce you use on it.  No mess either, grate the cauli with your Ninja foodie (I use a food processor) and then cook it as suggested by @freesia  in the microwave, or the Ninja?

@ColinUK hope you can chase the dog away, fingers crossed lovely!  Your stories of being in the wrong pub remind me of the first DSF meet where, after a picnic in the afternoon, some of us decided to go on to a pub - having no idea what the pub was called we explained that it was on such a road and looked a bit like... we ended up with half the group in one pub and half in another.  Finally got together again after the meal.

@Griffin. oh goodness, hope the next round of radiotherapy is not so bad.  Hugs to the furball and wishing you a lovely walk.

@Robin WOW!  3 in a row... wonderful!

Not much on today, would starting to pack be tempting fate?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.1 this morning, but stupidly ate a whole chicken chow mien yesterday, seem to be a kind of self destruct mode with food at the moment, wondering if it is the stronger antidepressant's at work and once I get used to them the carb cravings will settle down again.

@Robin - congratulations on your HS 

@ColinUK - hope your black dog settles down soon, seems to be a few of us at the moment with unsettled black dogs on our backs.


----------



## Lanny

I can’t resist posting this after my two boos boos with my weekly delivery from tesco today!  I usually have my slots well booked in advance, up to 4 weeks, & keep changing things as it gets nearer & most often last minute changes on the night before! I did that last night for the delivery today, Wednesday 11:00 to 12:00 being the day & before lunchtime I’ve discovered by trail & error being the best chance of getting sushi, & I inadvertently ordered 5 loaves of kingsmill 50/50 no crusts & 6 large trays of smoked salmon & prawn sushi! I only meant to order 1 lot of bread & 3 sushi! I had to apologise to the driver for sending back 4 of the bread but, because of 4 days of shelf life, it’s usually 3 days, I accepted all the sushi because I don’t always get it & it’ll be an extra treat!

So, here I am after eating 1 & a half trays of sushi for lunch, couldn’t quite finish 2 large trays, while watching a rather fascinating look at The Queen’s collection of private home cinefilms with her narration on BBC iPlayer!  I feel absolutely STUFFED & just had, as one of the hairy bikers put it, a sushigasm! You CAN have too much sushi! I’ll be eating it for the next few days & it’s a good thing it’s good until 04/06/22!


----------



## freesia

Any idea how i can attach files anybody? I have done before but had a new phone a few weeks ago and now when i try to attach nothing happens.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.6 today.

Kitchen still all over the place literally as I have had to relocate most of my crockery and pans and other bits & bobs.
I managed to make birthday cakes the other day and I have finally cracked the way to make almost zero carb icing that is half way between buttercream and the icing I used to make by mixing icing sugar with water and colouring.
I beat double cream with a pinch of citric acid and some erythritol icing sugar sub and then add colouring gel if I want colour.  So when my next birthday comes up I can have a properly decorated birthday cake which is something to look forward to in October.

My super quick individual birthday cakes were to celebrate my daughter in law's 30th.  She and my son are hundreds of miles away and I haven't seen them for more than three years now but that is no reason not to celebrate her special day.

Here they are. Made in ten minutes from scratch. Lemon sponge with cream and jam.
Recipe for the cakes are approximately - grated zest and juice of one lemon and a dessert spoon of granulated erythritol.
A splash of vanilla extract
A very small splash of caramel flavour
1 medium to large egg
2 tablespoons of double cream
A heaped teaspoon of baking powder
Beat these with fork in medium glass bowl.
Then add a teaspoon of psyllium powder
Two tablespoons of oat fibre
A quarter teaspoon of xanthan gum
1 tablespoon of coconut flour
2 tablespoons of almond flour or ground almonds.
Fold the powders in until you get a smooth cake batter. If it is more doughy than batter-like then add a little more cream to get the consistency.
Then divide the mixture into two silicone molds or two mugs and microwave each one for 90 seconds for a 900 watt microwave on full power. You may need to adjust time if you use a mug rather than silicone molds.
Immediately empty the cooked sponges onto a rack to cool and make the icing.
Once they cool enough to firm up a bit I split them with a long bread knife and left them to finish cooling completely.
I used double cream and powdered erythritol and eyeballed it. Around four tablespoons of cream and then added powdered erythritol which is an icing sugar sub and beat with a fork to ensure it melted completely and kept adding until it reached the desired buttercream consistency. Then I used half to fill inside the cooled split sponges.
Next I added some pink gel colouring to the other half of the icing and mixed it well.
I used a little keto strawberry jam on the inside and sandwiched them and then topped them with the pink icing.
These are lovely and tangy sponges and if you have them as dessert to a meal will probably serve two per sponge.
We had one each. Yum.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! Started the day with a 6.2.

I just ordered a Frío wallet for my next trip to Spain. I tried a few days ago but it didn't work, I didn't understand the problem, and today I realized I was ticking the "billing address same as shipping address" option, but the card I was using had a different address  it's sorted now, just hope it gets delivered in time as I left it a bit late and there is the bank holiday. Fingers crossed.

Have a great day everyone!

PS: did you know "frío" is the Spanish word for "cold"?


----------



## rebrascora

Hi Guys.

Thanks to everyone for all their supportive comments and "care" over the past few days.
Still not on top form and shockingly still not made it to the shop for milk, but Ian was a hero and delivered some milk and cream to me 2 nights ago to tide me over. 
I am however feeling a little better and getting a lovely horizontal line on my overnight graph to wake up on a 5.0 certainly helps me feel less frustrated. That was with a 0.5 reduction in last night's Levemir so hopefully an indication that I am on my way up after repeated increases in basal over the past few days and still needing corrections at bedtime and waking to keep levels in range.

@Pattidevans So sorry to read about that shocker of a hypo last night and keeping everything crossed that you don't test positive. What terrible timing!

@ColinUK Those black dogs seem to be running in packs at the moment. Hope he loses your scent and heads off elsewhere.

@Robin Many congratulations on all your House Specials. There may need to be a stewards inquiry if it continues!  Hope you enjoy your jumping lesson. I am quite envious but a bit nervous for you. I would love to be more confident at jumping.... and when you are not confident, the horse knows.   I really need to do more of it to build my confidence but just don't have the opportunity.


----------



## Griffin.

freesia said:


> Any idea how i can attach files anybody? I have done before but had a new phone a few weeks ago and now when i try to attach nothing happens.


I'd suggest the 10 foot rule of it don't work after 3 goes throw it very hard and at least 10 feet away from you..... 
On mine I have to hold down on the selected pic untill the copy icon pops up and I then do the same where I'm copying it to but use the paste option instead hope that helps a little...


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Any idea how i can attach files anybody? I have done before but had a new phone a few weeks ago and now when i try to attach nothing happens.


I just click on the photo icon to the left of the smilies option and it gives me a drop down box which I click to go to my saved pictures and then select the one I want and open it.


----------



## Lisa66

@ColinUK …I remembered...although slightly intrigued where you mind might have wandered to 

Not very exciting, but I wondered if you ever been to the Secret Gardens open weekend. I see this year it’s 11th and 12th June…thought it might be interesting. 






						London Square Open Gardens Weekend | London Cheapo
					

Enter a world of secret gardens, as normally restricted and private spaces are open to the public for two days during London Square Open




					londoncheapo.com


----------



## freesia

Thanks @Griffin. and @rebrascora i'll try both.

It looks like i'm injecting water again today. From mid 5s this morning, its shot up to over 14 despite corrections.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> All this not helped by getting a ping from the Covid app yesterday morning telling me that I have been in "close contact" with someone who has tested positive


Was it a genuine contact via the App? I got a text a couple of weeks ago saying I'd been in close contact, which was obviously a scam, as it didn’t have the date of the contact on it, which I think the genuine ones do. It invited me to buy a PCR, and had a link, which I'm sure was just a way of trying to get me to part with some money. When I checked the NHS Covid app, which I’ve had running on my phone the whole time, there were no alerts on the App itself.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Many congratulations on all your House Specials. There may need to be a stewards inquiry if it continues!  Hope you enjoy your jumping lesson. I am quite envious but a bit nervous for you. I would love to be more confident at jumping.... and when you are not confident, the horse knows.  I really need to do more of it to build my confidence but just don't have the opportunity.


I got my comeuppance BG wise. After the jumping, the adrenaline had sent my BG up to 14.1, though it settled at 12.2 after it had thought about it for a bit. I only decided to do it at the last minute, I haven't jumped out in the paddock since about last August, and I get nervous if I’m on a strange horse. My usual horse that I have complete confidence in isn’t sound, and the big ex hunter I’ve been riding instead (see avatar pic) is a bit old and arthritic to do a complete session, so I rode one I haven’t ridden for ages. Daughter had been due to do a cross country training session, and I was going to watch and film her. But the local course we go to was double booked, so the riding school changed it to a show jumping session in their own paddock, and I said I'd  photo her doing that. Only then the weather forecast put a load of showers in, and I thought, I’d rather be up on a horse than behind a lens, if I'm going to get soaked! (in the end the rain held off anyway).


----------



## rebrascora

@Robin It would have sent my BG into orbit too! 
Pleased you didn't get rained on and hope you enjoyed it even if it was a bit scary. Well done on grasping the opportunity though and pushing yourself out of your comfort zone. Did you do it on the old hunter or a completely different horse?.... I imagine that would be really scary! I would guess the hunter probably wanted to charge at the fences rather than collect and power off his hocks. Archie and Ernie have always happily jumped anything off 3 strides of trot when out hunting which Ian loves about them but Zak wants to gallop at fences which is fine providing he doesn't try to duck out at the last minute and of course that he clears it (otherwise big trouble), but not as safe and comfortable as a horse which will just turn and trot a few strides and then pop a set of rails or a wall.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin It would have sent my BG into orbit too!
> Pleased you didn't get rained on and hope you enjoyed it even if it was a bit scary. Well done on grasping the opportunity though and pushing yourself out of your comfort zone. Did you do it on the old hunter or a completely different horse?.... I imagine that would be really scary! I would guess the hunter probably wanted to charge at the fences rather than collect and power off his hocks. Archie and Ernie have always happily jumped anything off 3 strides of trot when out hunting which Ian loves about them but Zak wants to gallop at fences which is fine providing he doesn't try to duck out at the last minute and of course that he clears it (otherwise big trouble), but not as safe and comfortable as a horse which will just turn and trot a few strides and then pop a set of rails or a wall.


I did it on a different horse, who used to be owned by a teenager who evented him, so he’s been there, seen it, done it, but is totally bombproof. He did perk up and enjoy himself today, though, and so did I once I’d got used to focussing his energy.
 I have ridden the ex-hunter in the paddock, last year after he’d just arrived, and bless him, he didn’t know what a coloured pole was for! He’s such a gentleman, he was trying so hard to work out what I wanted, 'Oh look, there’s something coloured in the way, shall we go to the right, or the left…what? you want me to go over it? I really can’t see the point, we could just go round, but OK, you know best…' He now knows what they're about, but he does like taking off on a long one rather than putting his energy into going upwards!


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Thanks @Griffin. and @rebrascora i'll try both.


Nope. Tried both ways, neither of them let me upload a photo. @eggyg, you'll just have to take my word that there is sun in the UK.


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Was it a genuine contact via the App? I got a text a couple of weeks ago saying I'd been in close contact, which was obviously a scam, as it didn’t have the date of the contact on it, which I think the genuine ones do. It invited me to buy a PCR, and had a link, which I'm sure was just a way of trying to get me to part with some money. When I checked the NHS Covid app, which I’ve had running on my phone the whole time, there were no alerts on the App itself.


OMG, thank you so much for alerting me.  I googled it and you are right.  Meantime I had given all my personal details and Visa card details.  So I have just stopped the card.  What a lot of worry for nothing.  I've been beside myself with worry.  Phew I can now concentrate on packing!


----------



## Michael12421

good morning  -  8.6


----------



## eggyg

I


freesia said:


> Nope. Tried both ways, neither of them let me upload a photo. @eggyg, you'll just have to take my word that there is sun in the UK


I believe you as we too had a bit of sun yesterday. Not a lot, but enough to get hot whilst doing a bit of weeding, then it got cool again and rained, again!  Enjoy Devon.


----------



## eggyg

A very good early morning to you all. It’s beautiful out there and 7 degrees so far!  Better than the 6 degrees yesterday morning. Anyhoo, a huge ( for me) 8.9! Nothing at all to do with the rhubarb and ginger flapjack I made yesterday, and kept picking at. It’s delicious even though I say so myself, and I sort of made it up, I saw it mentioned a couple of weeks ago and as we have a glut of rhubarb thought I’d try it. Of course I couldn’t remember where I’d seen the recipe so just winged it. Turned out great.

Up early as we’re off out for the day. Western Lake District today, no one else goes there, the tourists will all be in Windermere, Keswick, Ambleside etc. we’re heading past Sellafield, St Bees and Ravenglass. Have a walk to Devoke Water, it’s a tarn not a lake, and then to Stanley Gill. Home via the coast and probably stop for fish and chips. Perfect. Picnic for lunch with extra flapjack to stave off any hypos. That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it! 

Have a fab day, I believe it’s a Bank Holiday for all you wage slaves. It’s just Thursday for us.


----------



## Lanny

06:07 BS 6.8  Still pretty consistent & that’s SO much nicer than swinging about I can tell you!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A VERY UNUSUAL BANK HOLIDAY THURSDAY!  For The Queen’s Platinum Jubilee for another long jubilee weekend! I’ve been thinking about that the last few days & how special THAT is: the longest reigning monarch in British history; not that far off from 100 either at 95 & wouldn’t it be COOL to send YOURSELF the 100th birthday telegram from The Queen! THEN, I thought “hang on” are telegrams still sent now in this day & age where the so called “ millennials ” have grown up now & are puzzled as to what a telegram was? Still, sending a lovely card to yourself would be nicer as THAT has dwindled too somewhat although people having been starting to send physical cards again rather than all the e-cards etc. that were once more prevalent & not quite so nice!

I’ve been thinking back to 2012 & how special that year was with the Diamond Jubilee followed by The Olympics!  Both my parents were still alive then & I loved watching both events with them on TV explaining things that happening & all of us having a ball: especially LOVED The Thames Regatta; The Queen jumping off the plane at The Opening Ceremony at The Olympics was pretty special too! BUT, my mum’s favourite was Mr. Bean! It was the last two happy special occasions with both of them for me that I’ve been remembering poignantly as two years later both of them went back to HK in the autumn of 2014 to sort things out as dad finally decided to give into mum in on the living in the UK front instead of growing old in HK! I had my qualms about it as the previous 5 years or so mum’s health had been getting dodgier and dodgier & advised them not to go! But, they did & mum never it back as like falling dominoes one thing led to another:- after 15+ plus years of diet control only for type 2 diabetes she needed to go on insulin; falling down the stairs & breaking her hip that needed a hip replacement; going through physio afterwards to learn to walk again all the time wanting to get back here in NI & then, the final very shockingly fast decline & diagnosis of pancreatic cancer & prognosis of 3 months of which she lasted 6 weeks & she was gone!

I’m thinking of that happy, joyous year of 2012 as The Platinum Jubilee unfolds this year!  I’m thinking mum’s having a right old knees up with my sister up there somewhere?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.5 
Going to wander down to the Mall and soak up the atmosphere before probably coming home and watching Trooping the Colour on telly.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here, a more usual reading for me today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another low alarm (which hubby heard, not me - I don’t sleep with my hearing aids in  ) and a 3.8. Down with the basal again. Roll on pump start day...most people look forward to their holidays, but I’m looking forward to being able to set different basal profiles!

It’s him indoors’s birthday over the weekend, so the Queen won’t get a look in. Sorry Betty, love.

Enjoy the big bash extended weekend, ev1.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8

I have had a reprieve regarding the dog sitting. It's been put off until 5th June. 

Out for a peaceful walk this morning, in a few minutes time.

Nothing planned for today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## MikeyBikey

4.7 today and can't even enjoy a morning cuppa with real milk! ☹️


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

it was 4.9 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.2 for me…that’ll be last nights chicken tagine, always find it a tricky one, different recipe to the cauli one which I’m fine with….hey ho.

Sunny day in the garden ahead, hopefully planting out the veggies that are loitering in the cold frame, after a walk round the village and trip to diy store / garden centre (me not them). Meal out with friends tonight.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## rayray119

8.7 had planned to get in torch with a doctor today (after my last test came back negative after my last test came back negative)but realised it it's bank holiday. But fuatersating because I want to find out what's wrong with me so I get back to work.


----------



## Lanny

Well! After breakfast while watching The Great British Bake Off competition for the winner of The Platinum Pudding & some more thoughts on sending telegrams for 100th birthdays! I just googled it & The Queen stopped sending telegrams back in 1982 & has been sending personal messages & cards for 100th birthdays, 105th birthdays & every birthday after that! Also, 50th, 60th & 70th wedding anniversary cards & messages for every anniversary after that!  So, now I know!

Edited to correct:- Oops!  That should be 60th, 65th & 70th wedding anniversaries & every year after that!


----------



## gll

Morning peeps 12.8

Have a day to myself today (sorta) with only a tesco delivery later on this morning. 
Been out tons this week. From someone on the better side of depression and anxiety, being out so much still has that knock on effect where I defo feel like I need a day in the house to decompress 

Anyway todays important mission is to see if I can deal with weetabix again for brekkie and a bunch of washing. Exciting times right?

have a fabby day everyone x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 10.9


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.1 here. The sun is shining and I hope it does so for everyone celebrating the Jubilee today, not my thing, but I wish them a very happy day. Had a lie in this morning after 5 hour trip to Carmarthen yesterday: Universal Credit and shopping for my Ukrainian guests. Rather tiring so have put final paperwork on gov's non-functional websites to one side for a day or two until I can face another attempt. Might go out and see if I can get a couple of extra courgette plants. Mr Slug has invited friends for his own party and eaten 3 out of 6.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, lovely day.

6.8 this morning after a really good night's sleep, thanks to Robin's tip off that the worrying message was spam!

Off to the village Centenary celebrations which we have helped to organise.  Sports for the kiddies on the playing field from 10 - 12 then a picnic, which the local pub have kindly agreed to host (and supply sausage rolls and sarnies for) in their outdoor area 12 - 3pm.

@Michael12421 so nice to see you are not waking hypo now.

Happy day everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 7.4 for me this morning when I woke up and injected my 24 units of Levemir only to discover as I put the pen back in the case that it was a red Fiasp pen in my hand and not a blue Levemir one     Do you guys have any idea how many JBs are needed to soak up that amount of insulin!!! I'm just over half way....my tally says 150g so far so over half way.... I started eating straight away and I have had a mixture of stuff including 2 coffees with 4 spoons of sugar each, JBs, Dextrose, prunes and digestive biscuits. Was panicking when I hit 4.1 with a vertical downward arrow but pleased to report I am comfortably up at 8 now and having a little bit of a breather before I have to hit the carbs again. Not sure which was worse for making me feel sick.... the panic or the sugar.... but I have held it all down so far. Where is my former, sugar addict self, who could easily eat a multipack of snickers without blinking an eyelid, when I need her!!

Only the second time I have done this and the first time was an evening dose which is very small so more inconvenient than anything else. It is scary when you realise you have injected enough to kill you (or probably an elephant for that matter and you are in an eating race against time. It will be a long, long time before I make this mistake again but I can see this is one great benefit of having a pump.... no option for this silly error!


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> It was a 7.4 for me this morning when I woke up and injected my 24 units of Levemir only to discover as I put the pen back in the case that it was a red Fiasp pen in my hand and not a blue Levemir one


Oh dear! (I would use sweary words but public forums)
I hope you see that nice steady --> soon <3 (please let us know you are okay and settled) x


----------



## Lanny

CRIKEY! @rebrascora ! 

Thank goodness I only did that ONCE before & it was serious sugar & carb loading for about 6 hours! I used to be terrified of mixing up NR & LR doses up at midday back then, in 2018 when 6 NR & 24 LR was 4 times the dose! Now at 34 to 26 NR & 84 tresiba it’s about 3 times but, not, & hopefully won’t ever get to, found out the difficulty of carb loading THAT! 

I remember once listening during a request hour on Classic FM one lady saying she was so excited by her request geing granted that when her piece was played she was doing both her bolus & basal insulin & mixed them up & saying she was hopping on her toes carb loading which I didn’t really appreciate at the time as I wasn’t on insulin then! NOW I do! 

There’s nothing else for it for the next few hours & then, I hope things settle down for you & you can catch up on some rest & peace after all that franticness!


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Oh dear! (I would use sweary words but public forums)
> I hope you see that nice steady --> soon <3 (please let us know you are okay and settled) x



I'm nice and stable and safe at the moment in the low 8s (for the last half hour) and nausea has thankfully subsided, so I am confident that I am over the worst. It is over 2 hours since I injected so another hour should put me reasonably clear of it. 

It is times like this when I really appreciate the information I have gleaned from this forum over the years which has given me the confidence (albeit rather shaky confidence) to deal with this situation. 
If anyone is interested I injected my "real" Levemir straight afterwards but deducted 4 units so I will no doubt run a bit high later in the day and need corrections but I can handle that. Not sure why I reduced it by 4 but just felt that I needed to make some adjustment. 
So far I have a tiny and extremely short lived excursion into the red on my Libre graph before coming up and leveling out in the 8s, so don't think I could have handled it much better so far. Libre has been an enormous help in tracking my progress although I have also used 4 finger pricks to double check because things were very time critical and I needed to know in real time what my levels were doing rather than 15 mins later. I also kept a pen and paper log and running total of all the carbs I was eating so that I didn't get muddled and lose track.....

....All is well that ends well!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.7 for me.

Next door having rendering removed from front of house so not exactly peaceful at the moment.

Should I go down the studio and borrow some serious amplification?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Griffin.

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.7 for me.
> 
> Next door having rendering removed from front of house so not exactly peaceful at the moment.
> 
> Should I go down the studio and borrow some serious amplification?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Make sure it goes to 11!!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> ....All is well that ends well!!


Phew! It’ll be a long time before you can look a jelly baby in the face again! I hope you can spend the rest of the day relaxing and recovering from the stress! It’s times like this that I’m so grateful I only need small doses of basal.


----------



## Griffin.

9.4 {shh don't tell my pancreas} 
Morning all thanks for the hatch day salutations very kind of you. 
I'm not happy old lizze has muscled in on the action and is throwing a much bigger bash than me think I may send a strongly worded letter to her one is not amused.......... 
It's radiotherapy day today fingers crossed I get a good super power this time round last one was pretty naff captian snoozefest was well boring! 
Where ever the day takes you may it be warm and breezy and just keep on keeping on 
Griff


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Thanks for the notice @Griffin.  Need to post on another thread!


----------



## rebrascora

@Griffin. Happy Hatch Day. I have posted on the other thread too. Also sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## rebrascora

Looks like I have cracked it! Levels are starting to drift upwards (8.9 at the moment) which will probably be that 4unit  Levemir deficit starting to have effect. Need to get out and get some exercise now as don't want to inject any more Fiasp just yet.


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> Have a fab day, I believe it’s a Bank Holiday for all you wage slaves. It’s just Thursday for us.


Bank Holiday? I don't know her! As a hospitality slave, I was proper shocked when someone asked me for my plans for the "4 day weekend", didn't heard about it until then


----------



## Lanny

Elenka_HM said:


> Bank Holiday? I don't know her! As a hospitality slave, I was proper shocked when someone asked me for my plans for the "4 day weekend", didn't heard about it until then


THAT I can relate to as Bank holidays were never days off for us in the catering industry!


----------



## Benny G

rebrascora said:


> Looks like I have cracked it! Levels are starting to drift upwards (8.9 at the moment) which will probably be that 4unit  Levemir deficit starting to have effect. Need to get out and get some exercise now as don't want to inject any more Fiasp just yet.


It's a good thing you noticed the wrong pen after your morning jab. Things could have got quite sticky. 
It sounds like you did everything right after that. A first class save.


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> It's a good thing you noticed the wrong pen after your morning jab. Things could have got quite sticky.
> It sounds like you did everything right after that. A first class save.


Yes, I don't want to think about what would have happened if I hadn't noticed, considering that I usually inject Levemir and then go back to sleep for an hour..... that could have been the all time "long sleep"!    

It was interesting how quickly the much larger dose of Fiasp kicked in compared to my usual 45min prebolus time for 3-4 units, especially as the Levemir hadn't had time to get working to take the edge off my FOTF. I went from 7.4 to 4.1 in half an hour even with carbs on board from the start. Seems like the larger the dose, the faster but shorter lived it is. The only thing I would have changed is that I started off eating prunes, thinking I had that 45mins buffer time and I would gently push my levels up a bit maybe into double figures before the Fiasp hit me, when I should have started with faster acting carbs like Dextrose or JBs and then possibly migrate to slower acting carbs after that. 
The coffee with sugar was disgusting (and this was how I used to like to drink it  )  but very effective both in terms of the sugar absorption and also the caffeine which stimulates my liver, especially with a second cup.


----------



## Lanny

Awwwa!  I LOVED watching that special Trooping The Colour, The Mall parade & that Flyby with the Queen on the balcony twice!

I was thinking of mum in 2012 for The Diamond Jubilee this morning & during the Flyby I was thinking of my sister as I remembered explaining to her about the heroic Battle of Britain planes that are still SO beloved by the British people with none more so than The Spitfire!  I’ve posted before about how & what history is taught at schools in HK & of all my older siblings, of which my late sister was one, only my next eldest brother up from me, no. 6 to my no. 7 of 9, was still young enough for education here in the UK! It was all about the Japanese during WW2 history taught in schools in HK & my sister didn’t know much about The Battle of Britain & those heroic few that flew those beloved planes! And I remember explaining very enthusiastically to her about those odd to her old planes with the modern fighter planes of the RAF of today! Those Spitfires & Hurricanes of WW2 have always been, & will always be, SPECIAL in airshows & flyby’s!  My sister was very much in my thoughts just now & it’s going to be a very poignant Jubilee weekend for me with both my mum & sister in my thoughts!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Lanny said:


> THAT I can relate to as Bank holidays were never days off for us in the catering industry!


To the contrary, they tend to be busier as other people take the opportunity to eat out. And this time both restaurant managers have the weekend off, which means the rest of us are a bit F'd. 

But let's focus on the positives: I do have tomorrow off and my friend and I got discounted tickets for a music festival. Nothing crazy, it's a family friendly event that finish at 11 pm and then everyone goes home (or party in a club). Never been to a big festival with camping and all, not my thing, but this seems fun. After the lockdowns and later diabetes diagnosis, I'm more inclined to take any opportunity to do stuff I want. I was thinking earlier how drunk I was in my last birthday and how I didn't know it would the last year I could drink like that. Sometimes this thoughts make me a bit sad. Don't get me wrong, it's not about the alcohol, I've always been a lightweight and felt awful for 2 days after  but I miss being able to be careless like that.

I guess my point is, life is short and full of surprises so better enjoy what you can! xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Now for my usual post, BG was 6.9. Yesterday had lunch at my friend's house, she made a lentil curry with rice. Tested before and was 3'9, tried again because I didn't feel hypo and was 4'2, so I thought "that's barely an hypo, I'm eating right now and there's carbs in the rice". To be honest, was convincing myself because didn't fancy Jelly babies before a curry (though I ate one of them just for peace of mind). Not the best idea, I had some of the meal and suddenly felt very hot and a bit shaky. Tested again to find a 3'8 and that time I treated it properly. Thankfully I was in a good mood and with a good friend, so just used the 15 minutes wait to explain her a bit about hypo symptoms and treatment. It's the first time she sees me having a hypo but won't probably be the last, that was a mild one so the treatment worked fine and I could finish the rest of my meal after!


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all, very late posting today. I woke to a 7.4 after 2 x 2u corrections overnight. While we've been away levels have been shocking through the day overall, massive highs and sudden drops and hypos...no idea why . Eating out hasn't been a problem as on the whole i've managed counting carbs ok and we've done a fair bit of walking. Hopefully, as we're on our way home now, they will start to settle a bit.

@eggyg i hope you enjoyed your walk.
@Griffin. Happy Birthday, i hope you've had a good day despite it being hijacked 
@rebrascora how scary!! I'm so glad you're ok now!!

I hope everyone has had a lovely day and those of you who have had to work get to finish soon and it hasn't been too long a day for you.


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> The coffee with sugar was disgusting (and this was how I used to like to drink it  )


Out of all the things you had, this is the most off-putting to me.
Why waste a perfectly good cup of coffee 
Just bite the heads off more jelly babies before murdering more coffee. JB murder before coffee murder! 

(very glad you dealt with it effectively x)


----------



## MikeyBikey

rayray119 said:


> 8.7 had planned to get in torch with a doctor today (after my last test came back negative after my last test came back negative)but realised it it's bank holiday. But fuatersating because I want to find out what's wrong with me so I get back to work.



Setting fire to the surgery will help no one. Or are you making it a Jubilee beacon?!


----------



## rayray119

MikeyBikey said:


> Setting fire to the surgery will help no one. Or are you making it a Jubilee beacon?!


Sorry mean get in touch.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rayray119 said:


> Sorry mean get in touch.



Sorry Ray I knew exactly you meant. It's my rather dry sense of humour!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.3


----------



## rayray119

Well I've just was 11.9(perhaps I'll full back to sleep and have a better number we'll see) desipte doing a couple of corrections earlier one in the seemed to good to last but I can think of certain reason why it's started mis behaving


----------



## Lanny

04:15 BS 6.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was surprised to get my amazon order delivered yesterday around 15:20 when I’d only ordered on Tuesday: was only checking around 13:30 after the Flybys yesterday to see if it had been dispatched yet & expecting it on Monday after the Jubilee weekend; good thing I’d checked as it was out on delivery from Belfast just after 11:00 & due 14:00 to 16:00! 

It’s been sunny but, still chilly these last few days & need the heater on at night which has ramped up “The Unbearable Itch”!  So, I was looking up back scratchers on amazon & saw these pair of adorable ones on amazon’s choice for £3.99 & added 3 boxes of skimmed milk pods for the £’s for free delivery: the Italian roast coffee bags need a 3 minute brew & adding cold milk to that makes it too cold so, decided to try hot milk pods from the machine! & a Lightbulb emoji for being a Smarty Pants!

The heater was on again last night & already given the cute looking little garden rakes a whirl & couldn’t resist taking a snap of these little life savers that stop me going NUTS when I can’t reach an itch that needs scratching! 



In royal purple & black with gold trims that go from 6 & a quarter inches to 20 inches! I love them already!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. It seems to have rained all night but has stopped now. Quite dark out there and probably very cool. Roll on summer I say.

BG is/was 5.3 Another tease by my body.

Today? Nothing planned. Enjoying the peace. Out for a soggy walk at 8am or ealier maybe. Or, not at all...it's now pouring with rain and the clouds are dark and very overcast....set for the day maybe. Sigh.

I have a special Jubilee meal planned for my wife tonight. New to us, a Marks and Spencer 'Best  Ever' steak pie. Just hope its as nice as all their other food.

Took a few pictures of food yesterday, to put into my App. It turns out, when I asked my wife if she could could help by arranging things that she was really really good at it. A good shortish time together. Nice.

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.7 on yet another early morning.

Mind whirring again. I’m ready to tell you why. Last Friday I received a call from my GP at 10am to say one of the tests I’d had done, just 36 hours previously, was of concern. I’ve been having problems, again, with my gastric system, this time heartburn/ indigestion type pains. It’s not something I suffer from on the whole but this was every meal, every day. It’s been happening for weeks. One of the tests was a CA 125 which is generally used to check for ovarian cancer. My levels were higher than should be. Apparently the symptoms I described plus bloating and not been able to finish a meal, are the main indicators for this. She said it may not be cancer but it needs checked out ASAP. Consequently I’m going for ultrasound and internal scans next Friday via the two week urgent referral scheme. I’ve to take someone with me. Now as you know, I’m a very upbeat, stoical person but this has shook me to the core. I’m not sleeping very well, hence the early mornings, I’m tearful, I’ve struggled to process the news and that’s why I haven’t told anyone,( Mr Eggy knows of course)  not even my daughters. I can’t see the point in unnecessarily worrying them. The kids kept me occupied all weekend and yesterday’s day out helped but I’ve still got one whole week to wait for the scans. So I’ll probably be on here very early most days until then. I keep telling myself it’s my dodgy small intestine playing up again, it’s permanently partially blocked, but even if it is, that might need an op this time. It’s difficult not to overthink things sometimes isn’t it? 

Anyways, hope you’re all enjoying the bank holiday. We’re not royalists so haven’t bothered attending/ watching any celebrations but we’re definitely not republicans either. So good luck to the Queen, it’s quite an achievement I suppose. 

@Griffin. sorry I missed your birthday yesterday, 21 again! 
@rebrascora oh heck, I’ve only done it once, but was “only” 10.5 units. I felt so sick. Unfortunately it won’t be the last time we do it I suppose. At least you realised. 
@TinaD you have the patience of a saint.
@Elenka_HM bank holidays mean nothing if you work in catering or retail, both of which I did most of my working life. And you don’t get double pay either. 
@freesia hope you had a lovely relaxing break in Devon.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Another Libre alarm at 4am, oops. That’ll be yesterday’s gardening. 6.6 by the time I got up...aah, that’s better.

It’s Bloden’s 12th birthday today. Time flies when you’re a big friendly fluffy fool of a dog. Born in a field in Northern Spain. We don’t know what happened to the rest of the puppies, didn’t dare ask! Here she is as a pup. And more recently, doing her fav thing - snoring!


----------



## Bloden

Sending a ton of positive vibes and (((hugs))) your way @eggyg.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Watched the fly past on TV yesterday lunchtime, then went outside to see if I could watch it again, we always seem to be under the run off area, but only just caught a glimpse of a group of 5 of the fighters that formed part of the 70, and they were quite high up by the time they went over us. They were very loud, though. 
Thinking of you, @eggyg , its going to seem a long week, I hope the grandchildren continue to provide a distraction, and that you manage some sleep.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well I've just was 11.9(perhaps I'll full back to sleep and have a better number we'll see) desipte doing a couple of corrections earlier one in the seemed to good to last but I can think of certain reason why it's started mis behaving


Yep a better 8.6 now I did change the cartridge before my last correction and have my self a tad more then I might have done.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.7 for me. A couple of corrections before bed after a meal out with friends, so pleased with the result.

@eggy I can only second what has already been said…positive thoughts, vibes etc etc coming your way from all the way down here too x

@rebrascora …we’ve all done it…but that was a big dose.  Thank goodness you noticed. I have often gone for a bowl of serial with sugar on. I haven’t had jelly babies for a while, I moved on to some sour jelly sweets which made a nice change, but can’t face those now either…and that’s only after 2 or 3. Sounds like you managed it well, does shake you up though.

Warm sunny day in the garden putting up bean frame and other bits, as I didn’t get as much done yesterday as I’d intended (things don’t take as long to do in one’s head as they do in reality). Need to crack on before rain tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

13.0 for me today, probably cause I got right wound up last night  sorry I've been missing for a couple of days so hugs to anyone needing them

Just realised what an idiot I've been this morning, nails were getting too long for my liking so cut them and then remembered that I need to open a fresh box of test strips soon and the ones I currently have have that silly sticky circle holding the box closed, goodness knows how I'm going to get a hold of it! In one order I got 3 different types of the box for my test strips, odd, also my Tresiba cartridges box seems to have changed and is now far bigger (picked up last Saturday) anyone else on Tresiba had the different boxes yet? 

Had a message from Bruce on messenger this morning, won't go into what it said but it certainly made me smile  xx


----------



## gll

Morning peeps. 15.5 
Spag Bol was the dinner that kept on giving . Can cope with fresh pasta (sort of) but clearly not dried pasta. Oh well. Was worth a try again. Maybe not the best one to test when I have to give DSN readings from today onwards (or maybe it actually is? hmm).

Can anyone explain the secret to injecting into thighs without it hurting and leaving a small swelling lump . Tummy is no issue, have had one bruise on there so far. On thigh I'm 2 for 2 with it not going so well.

Hope you all have a great day.

@eggyg telling you to try not to worry is pointless. In the history of ever, I'm not sure that has ever worked. 
I hope the week doesn't drag too much and you have plenty of distractions. (((hugs)))


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6 this a.m. Looks like another lovely day. Hope everyone enjoying 4 day weekend.


----------



## Griffin.

15.1 this morning 
Just really want to say thank you again to every one who left a message on the other thread and on here too was very touching and you made this big old Gruff bear feel all squishy and gooey inside...
Feeling ok at the moment but i can feel the tiredness and the heavy feeling like your wearing a lead suit returning. Managed a little early morning stroll with the hell hound watched the trooping of the ducklings all waddling off to the pond for a another day of doing what ducks do. 
@eggyg you got this kidda deep breaths take it one step at a time and I'm sending you all the positivity I can muster and I'll conceede and send a huge old bear hug your way. We're all in the wings cheering for you x 
To everyone else who needs to hear this today.. 
You are loved 
You are valued 
You are worthy 
You are  perfect 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff x


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> Can anyone explain the secret to injecting into thighs without it hurting and leaving a small swelling lump . Tummy is no issue, have had one bruise on there so far. On thigh I'm 2 for 2 with it not going so well.


Where exactly on the thigh are you using? What length of needles are you using? I just relax my leg so my thigh is loose and go into the side, unfortunately bruises are just part of injecting seen as you can't see your capillaries and my thighs can often be covered in them but the jab itself isn't usually sore and haven't had a lump left either xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

9.5 this morning. Not sure if it was the sausage casserole I had last night although I was 6.2 before bed and had a small snack or the continuing yo-yo from the Ciprofloxacin but fortunately only two tablets left! The casserole was my Jubilee treat as my mobility prevented me going to a Beacon lighting nearby. Amputation is the pits! ☹️


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Where exactly on the thigh are you using? What length of needles are you using? I just relax my leg so my thigh is loose and go into the side, unfortunately bruises are just part of injecting seen as you can't see your capillaries and my thighs can often be covered in them but the jab itself isn't usually sore and haven't had a lump left either xx


about half way between front of thigh to the side of it. Defo not much padding there for me 
novofine 31g 6mm
Will try going further round and be more relaxed.
Tummy I barely feel but don't want to limit to just there and want to be confidant injecting anywhere suitable 
Thanks for clarifying the bruising too, was slightly wondering if I did something wrong. (not sore or anything)


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 
Been struggling a little with water intake so trying to be a little more mindful of that. 

Weight…. Well I’ll update the other thread to give you a reason to click away from this thread for a change. 

Have found a beautiful cottage in the middle of nowhere in the Isle of Wight… there’s only two of us going away and this is a thatched 4 bed so plenty of room… 
Have sent an email to the owners checking availability so fingers crossed. 
Oddly it’s cheaper to hire a car in London and drive down than it is to get the train and hire one there. Also means I can take my nutribullet and some shakes. 

Did wander down to the Mall early yesterday and it was so packed that it was really uncomfortable so was back home by 9am and watched it all unfold on the BBC. 

Heading to John Lewis in a few minutes to scope out E-readers. 
I’m used to reading books on my phone but with perennially going somewhere so quiet I don’t want to have the phone with me 24/7 - also the friend I’m going with has MH issues that may mean lots of very quiet and reflective times so sitting with an e-reader and whiling away time will be essential. I know that constantly holding the phone is something which he really can find triggering so I’m looking at Kindles. Used of course, (loads on eBay!) but I want to at least have hands on time with both to see which I’m drawn to. 

Seeing the folks later and hoping to get to bouncercise tomorrow morning. 

Oh and 98.8kgs


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7 this morning, off to a Jubilee/birthday party/anniversary party this afternoon with my mum, I would have turned the invitation down but I knew mum would enjoy it.  Still need to get my eating under control as I just seem to be permanently hungry, need to up my water a bit as it is probably the reason.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> about half way between front of thigh to the side of it. Defo not much padding there for me
> novofine 31g 6mm
> Will try going further round and be more relaxed.
> Tummy I barely feel but don't want to limit to just there and want to be confidant injecting anywhere suitable
> Thanks for clarifying the bruising too, was slightly wondering if I did something wrong. (not sore or anything)


I've never had much padding since I was diagnosed but there's a bit more now than there was for the first few years  I end up feeling VERY self conscious as my legs were always something I (and others) liked about myself

Are you pinching the skin? If your not seen as your using 6mm I'd try pinching, I've only ever used 4mm or try asking to be switched to 4mm needles

Oh no your not doing anything wrong to cause the bruising hun, all just part of injecting so there's no need to be concerned about that at all! xx


----------



## gll

Kaylz said:


> Are you pinching the skin? If your not seen as your using 6mm I'd try pinching, I've only ever used 4mm or try asking to be switched to 4mm needles


today I pinched but have DSN in a week so will see how I go over the next couple of days of trying but will ask for her to arrange the switch if having no joy 

thanks muchly <3


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 6.4 for me this morning.  My waking BG always seems to be in the 6s no matter what I've done the night before, and occasionally early 7s, but my pre-evening meal is thankfully mostly in the 5s so I must be getting something right. Mind you I am on 4 x 500mg Metformin a day.  

Had a lovely day yesterday - only me here as hubby in Svalbard at the moment and children all off in different directions, so my brother (who lives next door) suggested a drive in the countryside with the roof down and we drove round lots of local (and some not so local) villages looking at scarecrows and bunting.  In the evening we went over and picked up my Mum who lives a few miles away and parked on a hill Chilterns looking out over the valley and saw loads of beacons and fireworks. At one point we sang the National Anthem (probably looked a bit strange but only deer and rabbits to witness it!). In the morning I watched the Trooping of the Colour on telly while imitating a Blue Peter presenter making cardboard crowns to go on my gate posts (pic attached).

Nothing much planned today as on my own but may wash my hair (exciting!).

@eggyg I'll be thinking of you this week. I know you know that those symptoms can be lots of other things too and raised markers don't always mean what we fear.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 6.4 not been on much last few days, felt a bit under the weather, hope you all enjoying the celebrations x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me 

May well go out this aft and see some of the vintage vehicles displayed around town.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> today I pinched but have DSN in a week so will see how I go over the next couple of days of trying but will ask for her to arrange the switch if having no joy
> 
> thanks muchly <3


Try rubbing the lump with your finger quite firmly in a circular motion for a few seconds to help disperse the insulin.  That might help.  On the other hand some people can be sensitive to the suspension fluid in the insulin and it may be a slight reaction to that.  Good luck!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on another glorious day!

5.6 this morning.

Had a fabulous day yesterday with wall to wall sunshine and not a breath of wind.  Started by going over to the village sports field where there were old fashioned games for the kiddies, egg and spoon, sack races etc.  Ending with rounders.  No idea who won what but nearly every child was wearing a medal on a red/white/blue ribbon round their neck!  Then over to the pub's outside area.  There was crown making, face painting and lots of little games for the children.  The pub had provided a free buffet consisting of sausage rolls (both vegan and meaty) and sandwiches and people had brought cakes.  The outside area was done up with bunting (our contribution) and all the tables pushed together to make long tables with paper tablecloths, red white and blue paper  plates etc.  Considering we pulled it together in less than 5 weeks it was quite an achievement!  Oh and 3 royal Navy helicopters came over and circled very low 

I only ate 3 small sandwiches, half a sausage roll + a bite of quiche, but that sent me soaring over 18!  Came home about 6pm and fell asleep on the garden swing before dinner.

@eggyg I am sending positive vibes to you.  I know well what it's like lying awake worrying, it's  overwhelming and horrible.  Huge HUGS and hope you can keep busy this week to distract you a bit.


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning but I needed a 2 unit correction through the night and slept badly..... my system didn't like all that sugar yesterday at all. I spoke too soon about having it cracked yesterday, as I dropped again in the afternoon when the Fiasp should have been long gone and again in the evening despite the 4 unit Levemir reduction but they were both very easily resolved with a couple of JBs. It was surprising that the reduced morning Levemir didn't seem to have any effect until through the night when levels slowly crept up, even though I gave it the full 5 units at bedtime and this morning I am having a strong Foot on the Floor which seems to be completely soaking up the 4 units of Fiasp that I prebolused for breakfast so my yoghurt and rhubarb is still sitting here waiting to be eaten. Need to get out for a long walk today to try to get things back on a more even keel. 

@eggyg Oh Elaine! I'm so sorry to hear of your health worries. Waiting has to be the hardest part. It is good that you have your grandchildren to help distract you but can totally understand you struggling particularly in the quieter parts of the day... and night. Really hoping it is something other than the C and sending positive vibes your way. Huge (((((HUGS))))

@gll  Quite surprised you are on 6mm needles as 4mm are pretty standard. I find that my thighs tend to bleed more than my abdomen. I get bruising on my abdomen but almost never get a bleb, whereas I have had blebs on my thighs and is usually when you have hit a deeper capillary and it has leaked into the tissue and become trapped rather than the ones that bleed on the surface. If you are up to more than 20 units, you might also want to think about splitting it. I do this and put half into each buttock and sometimes this will cause the insulin to be more effective. I think @Lucyr recently started doing this. You may get better distribution that way. I also find that there are some areas on my stomach, thighs and buttocks which are more painful and others where I don't feel the needle at all. It is tempting to go for those pain free areas more often but obviously not a good idea. I find the very tops of my thighs just a couple of inches below my knicker line at the front pretty good. You might also experiment with having your legs straight when you inject rather than bent as the muscle will be more taught in the bent position.... not that you are injecting into muscle but it may make the capillary blood vessels more stretched and vulnerable. Just something else to try. 2 out of 2 blebbing is unlucky I would say but occasional blebs and bleeds and bruises and discomfort are par for the course. Sometimes my insulin will really sting too and other times it is absolutely fine. No real rhyme or reason to it.,,, just random.


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans will try that. defo don't get it going into tummy.
(also that spread looks delish)

@rebrascora yeah I'm up to 30u but kinda not seeing _much_ budging bg wise with that last 8 or so units. only really seeing anything really doing work at around lunchtime to dinnertime and occasionally into early evening, depending on when I ate dinner. feels like I'm playing catch up and not getting ahead of anything. I'm expecting dsn to shake things up a bit but will try splitting it into 2 x 15u meantime. (appointment in a week).
Ill ask to be switched to 4mm needles too 

thanks for all the tips and advice from everyone <3


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all, another late post from me. After yet another night of corrections, i woje to 5.1 which quickly dropped and have had 2 hypos this morning. I've no idea whats going on, i'm either soaring into the mid teens or dropping drastically. I'll reduce basal tonight and see what happens though Tresiba takes a while to show anything. This afternoon we are off to some friends for a jubilee celebration, maybe a few bits to eat and drink. It will be lovely though no doubt levels will be all over the place again.

@rebrascora i'm glad you're ok despite dropping lower later.
@Griffin. Its good to hear you're starting to get out a bit. I bet the pup is happy too.
@Kaylz Yep, my Tresiba came in a bigger box too.
@Bloden Happy Birthday to Bloden.
@eggyg, its no good telling you not to worry because you're human and you will. Just know we are here for you if you need to say (write) things aloud (down) that you can't or don't want to say to others. I hope your grandkids keep you distracted. Stay positive and take care. Huge (((HUGS))) to you.

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> @Kaylz Yep, my Tresiba came in a bigger box too.


Bruce pulled them out of his pocket on Saturday and I was like "woah, WTF is that?"  when he replied with it's your Tresiba I just stood open mouthed, I haven't looked inside yet but is there really any need to increase the size of the box?! xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden I'm sorry I meant to add to my post this morning but got into rambling on so forgot, wish Bloden a massive happy 12th birthday from me and give her a big cuddle for me as well  xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> I haven't looked inside yet but is there really any need to increase the size of the box?!


Nope. Everything inside is the same. What a waste of card.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Nope. Everything inside is the same. What a waste of card.


It really is, I honestly was shocked to see them xx


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> Nope. Everything inside is the same. What a waste of card.


One of my blood pressure medications comes in a box of only 1 sleeve of 7 tablets when it would hold 4 with the obligatory leaflet, I cannot imagine anybody only needing them for 7 days. What a waste of packaging.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kaylz said:


> Bruce pulled them out of his pocket on Saturday and I was like "woah, WTF is that?"  when he replied with it's your Tresiba I just stood open mouthed, I haven't looked inside yet but is there really any need to increase the size of the box?! xx



Not familiar with Tresiba but maybe they have outsourced to Amazon. Then you get a box within a box, scrunched up paper and a bit of bubble wrap. I recently unravelled a big chunk of scrunched paper. There was over 6m of it!


----------



## Lanny

03:41 BS 5.5 only because it’s so early I suspect! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

FINALLY finished FFVIII last night & did it in 33 hours & 11 minutes of gameplay time just before the last big 4 battles all in a row so, longer but, no recorded time after that last save file! AND of course, SO much longer in actual play time of repeats, repeats & more repeats to keep my rank at A the whole time! I’ve never done that before, over 2.27 million steps, 874 battles of which I won 873 & THAT 1 I escaped has just TAUNTED since the SeeD exam at the start & that first running away from that robot/machine just for the most impressive cut sequence of the party running for their lives while it’s gunned down by Quistis in spectacular fashion: don’t get to see THAT if I’d fought & defeated it; that stat has annoyed me, though, for the rest of the game!  Soohhhh! I may start again & beat that bad boy for a PERFECT battle record? But, later as I’m FFVIII obsessively pooped out at the moment! It’s not even my favourite FF, the magical fairytale world & story of FFIX is my favourite!  BUT, FVIII is the HARDEST as that world of war & teenage military of SeeD’s & rank with everything recorded, that 1 escape from battle taunting me, meant that the very first time I played it on PS1 it was over 20 hours into the red: the counter only goes to 100 hours & starts again in the red; over 120 hours of gameplay time & WEEKS, if not months, of actually playing it!  I’ve played it a few times on PS1 since that initial play & whittled it down!

That was at least 15 years ago on PS1 & I’d forgotten a lot of it playing it this time around: hence the SO MANY record breaking repeats as I reloaded to do stuff I’d forgotten about! So, this second replay on the iPad will be SO much faster & actual playtime will be a MUCH closer match to recorded gameplay time! 

And I promise NOT to bore you lovely, indulgent lot about it! Two Hands Together Bowing in Apology emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.8


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

It is finally a little warmer and lighter this morning. It must be time to start moaning about the heat!!!! 

BG 4.8 this morning. Excellent but no gold medal.

I doubt WE will go see the parade this morning as my wife does not usually appear until noon ish and the parade is at 10am. Thank goodness it wasn't yesterday as it rained all morning.

We had a really good day yesterday. I mean, my wife was really good, really happy. She even started to do one of her hobbies again. It was like she was a completely different person.

 My wife also did a second attempt at making bread after the day befores utter disaster (when she changed the recipe on a whim and it came back to bite her). Yesterdays attempt was a sheer success though but it ruined my diet as I ate a whole thick slice with butter. Hmmm it was good.

Had a walk with my friend too in the afternoon, which went well. He is starting to pick himself up after his wife left him a while back. It has been a very tough road for him. He was besotted with her and lost when his father died. His life just froze for a long long time.

Another walk with my friend planned today and an early walk too....no bread !!! I must keep to the diet.

A new update to the App was a diaster. Scrapped it. Started again. Disaster. Wrong strategy. Changed tack. New third strategy and bingo it started to work. The core is now done. I just have to create an editor for that section now. Such fun!!! Well, I enjoy it. The trouble is each attempt too hours and was quite tricky. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing. Now, on to that editor...


----------



## goodybags

Good morning having not posted for a few days I return with 5.2 today

Its been a crazy and busy week, glad both my wife and I were off work, my wife’s spent most of the last week supporting her friend who’s husband sadly passed away just over a week ago.

I’ve just been busy doing all sorts of things including:
Tuesday, had a hospital consultation (orthopaedic dept at private hospital that was a NHS referral for my ankle) 
however turned out I can’t have surgery at that hospital due to the risk they don’t like,performing foot and ankle surgery to a diabetic.
But the good news is, the surgeon who I saw can see me at another hospital back within the NHS hopefully this can be as a urgent referral, this all follows being discharged from the hospital I usually attend that’s on my doorstep (discharged as their surgeon left) 

Wednesday, evening my sister came to visit and stayed then went home Thursday 
we all had a great meal out Wednesday evening at a Mexican them restaurant.

Surprised to see the HS this morning as I had KFC takeaway yesterday evening 

hope everybodys enjoying the bank holiday, I appreciate not everybody will be off, 
I haven’t read the posts to catch up.
have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

5.5 pour moi today. 

@goodybags  Congrats on the HS and clearly that’s a sign to eat KFC every evening!

@Gwynn  That does sound like quite a positive day. Hopefully it’ll be repeated again soon, and more often.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.9 today. I did manage to get up later though after being awake from 3.10am to 4.30! It was touch and go and I very nearly got up but Mr Eggy forbade me. I’m glad he did as I then slept to 6.45.

Didn’t do much yesterday, chilled, read my book, fed the birds and had a nap, but the day passed ok. One more day in. Middle daughter’s birthday today, 35! Having a takeaway at ours tonight as her hubby, taxi driver, is working. Her daughter, our eldest grandchild is also coming and youngest daughter too. Unfortunately farmer daughter can’t make it as attending a jubilee party and then straight back to the farm “ do up”. Looking forward to seeing them.

Thanks for all your well wishes yesterday and PMs. Very much appreciated, I know it’s a bit awkward but can you all still keep crossing all your fingers and toes for me. It’s only until Friday, I’m sure you’ll manage.

Congrats @goodybags on your HS.

Enjoy your day everyone whatever you’re up to. Forecast is good up here, might sit in the garden to read my book today.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 21.4. Dawn came over uninvited, had a party and has left me to do the cleanup .

Got a day of housework planned, weathers to be lovely so aiming to see the bottom of the washing basket today 

More hugs to you @eggyg and of course, keeping everything is tightly crossed xx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.6 here. Made sure I was a bit higher cos of my waking lows recently - ha, I sound like I can control this beast! (not!).

Hubby’s big day today (57) - going out for lunch to celebrate. Then it’s rush back home before the Jubilee craziness kicks off LOL. I just hope the weather gets its act together before the crowds descend. Shame if it’s a wash-out.  No sign of a card from his sister. They share a birthday (not twins), so she’s got no excuse. Family, eh?

Great work @goodybags!!!!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, jelly baby assisted at 3am when I woke to a 3.8. Long walk yesterday afternoon and a glass of wine last night was the cause, no doubt. We saw a Spitfire circling overhead on our walk. Probably one of the 3/4 size replicas they build near here. It’s doing a fly past at the nearest town's Jubilee fair today, so it was probably out practising.


----------



## Griffin.

16.3 
Feeling rough is a understatement. Spent the day yesterday napping playing my guitar and trying to teach myself some new tab for a song I've had stuck in my head for weeks now the fingers are willing the Brain however not so much cant seem to retain anything new or useful.
Absolutely nothing planned for today pup is going to the seaside with her other favourite human nurse ratchet is in doing her thing.. So probs spend the day digging through my record crates and napping 
Remeber too keep your head up and heart strong 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me this morning. 
And well done @goodybags on the 5.2

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

What a change from yesterday’s glorious blue skies, they have changed to leaden grey.

8.6 this morning, due to a correction late last night.  Clearly a whole biscuit was too much.  Basal must be OK though as it was a flat line.

Well done @goodybags 

Hugs to @eggyg and @Griffin. .


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## MikeyBikey

Into double digits today @ 10.5. Obviously had a little too much as a bedtime snack but was 4.1 and on Isophane you cannot go to bed on that. 

Had my last Ciprofloxacin at 6:30!  Mikman set to start delivering again today so coffee with real milk after lunch and maybe even a toastie with cheese tomorrow. This no-dairy was awful! ☹️

Looking out it is grey, wet and blustery so doubt I can wheelchair around the block! ☔‍


----------



## rayray119

,8.4 I had both eaten and drink juice during the night(,for some reason I diced jto go for juice at 3.30 this morning instead of this eating a visit when I was 4.8 maybe because I was feeling a bit sakey(only reason I check a a few times because I wasfellinf off now at the moment it could just be the illness but I obviously need to know which) but biscuit probably would have done (or nothing if I was holding steady but I didn't know) I would say I over slept but I didn't full still only got a few hours sleep. I was supustinf to be higher because it was later then usual taken my morning livermier.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 3.2 for me and libre showed i've been like it from 3am !! I did wake and have JBs but must have gone back to sleep. I remember tossing and turning and feeling sweaty but obviously didn't wake. I now have the hypo headache and rebound numbers. Levels this week have been absolutely shocking despite trying everything.

@goodybags congrats on the HS.
@eggyg absolutely everything is crossed for you. Enjoy your weekend with your family and try to put it out of your mind for a while. I know that will be hard but we're all rooting for you. Take care.

Has anyone heard/seen @SueEK lately? I've not seen her around for a while. I hope you're ok @SueEK.

Have a good day everybody, whatever you are planning.


----------



## rebrascora

3.7 for me this morning on the Libre and 4.3 with a finger prick. Happy enough with that as I was having to inject one correction after another last night to keep in single figures (Fiasp was pretending to be water again  ) so it was quite a relief that the Levemir slowly and gently brought me down to this morning's reading.

Congrats to @goodybags on your House Special this morning. Well done that man in the face of challenging Big Mac odds!

@eggyg Can't keep my legs crossed as that makes horse riding (and other things ) a tad difficult but fingers and toes, no problem! Hope your daughter's birthday party helps to distract you and you all have a lovely day. XX


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.2 today, enjoyed the party yesterday and more importantly mum enjoyed and got to see one of her great grand daughters.

@goodybags - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 3.7 for me this morning on the Libre and 4.3 with a finger prick. Happy enough with that as I was having to inject one correction after another last night to keep in single figures (Fiasp was pretending to be water again  ) so it was quite a relief that the Levemir slowly and gently brought me down to this morning's reading.
> 
> Congrats to @goodybags on your House Special this morning. Well done that man in the face of challenging Big Mac odds!
> 
> @eggyg Can't keep my legs crossed as that makes horse riding (and other things ) a tad difficult but fingers and toes, no problem! Hope your daughter's birthday party helps to distract you and you all have a lovely day. XX


I’m honour of the Queen you could ride sidesaddle with your ankles crossed!


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.9 today. I did manage to get up later though after being awake from 3.10am to 4.30! It was touch and go and I very nearly got up but Mr Eggy forbade me. I’m glad he did as I then slept to 6.45.
> 
> Didn’t do much yesterday, chilled, read my book, fed the birds and had a nap, but the day passed ok. One more day in. Middle daughter’s birthday today, 35! Having a takeaway at ours tonight as her hubby, taxi driver, is working. Her daughter, our eldest grandchild is also coming and youngest daughter too. Unfortunately farmer daughter can’t make it as attending a jubilee party and then straight back to the farm “ do up”. Looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes yesterday and PMs. Very much appreciated, I know it’s a bit awkward but can you all still keep crossing all your fingers and toes for me. It’s only until Friday, I’m sure you’ll manage.
> 
> Congrats @goodybags on your HS.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone whatever you’re up to. Forecast is good up here, might sit in the garden to read my book today.


Fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 7.1 x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 and a pleasure to be back under 6 after recent scores. A grey and breezy day after yesterday's summer perfection. Glad I watered all the veggies last night as the promised rain didn't amount to much. 
The Ukrainian family decided to take the kids to the seaside yesterday - Llangrannog a very popular beach. Of course no room in car for Grannie Olena so I rang a friend who has been away on hols to Ireland - yes they were back - and grabbing Grannie, who had a Jubilee of housework left by the others, nipped down to the coast. 
Don't think they teach map reading in the Ukraine - we sat for half an hour  while they took a scenic tour of Ceredigion despite being provided with an OS map and the postcode for GPS, then drove back up the hill to search for them as no mobile signal in the village. Smugly found them and delivered to beach leaving Olena for an hour and then firmly collecting her for tea with my old chums, who made her very welcome with copious supplies of tea and cake. She looked very smart in the clothes donated by a facebook friend who is in the rag trade. So she had a lovely afternoon and damn the washing up! 
Today we are attending a village tea party to say thanks to the community for their contributions and welcome. There may be flag waving...but I doubt I will be eating much as I have insisted vegetarian only at our table. A nice thick sirloin steak for lunch should see me through and prevent cake temptation. Jeans are a bit tighter than they should be so its very firmly back to keto with no cheating. I feel more inclined to diet having defeated Priti Patel yesterday and managed to get the wretched Home Office site to work. Fist pumps of glee as latest submission generated an acceptance email.
Hope everyone is holding out during prolonged celebrations - large hugs to @eggyg - and some sympathy for 96 year old who could probably do with a day in bed.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Lots of news to catch up on. Key message there don’t forget to log in every day !!!

It’s been 1/2 term this week for me and for once I’ve had a bit of a break and it’s felt quite long. 

A 6.8 after a 20 point Something last night following a treat Chinese and a chunk of battenburg cake ……yummy! 

Not much planned today - a book to finish and gardening to supervise. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6 for me.

Saturday so it must be shopping. 

Coffee and croissant ahoy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

khskel said:


> Coffee and croissant ahoy.


Must be a consent kind of day I had a pian a chocolate from Lindi this morning with some apple slides.


----------



## Bloden

Have I missed something important, or has @SueEK disappeared from the forum? Just wondered...


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Have I missed something important, or has @SueEK disappeared from the forum? Just wondered...


I noticed too. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> I noticed too. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Lucyr

It’s best not to speculate about these things, yes you’re concerned and have probably guessed the reason correctly but it’s also important to respect other peoples privacy and home security. People don’t usually want to share dates that they are away on a public online forum that anyone can read, and don’t want others to do that on their behalf either.


----------



## Leadinglights

Lucyr said:


> It’s best not to speculate about these things, yes you’re concerned and have probably guessed the reason correctly but it’s also important to respect other peoples privacy and home security. People don’t usually want to share dates that they are away on a public online forum that anyone can read, and don’t want others to do that on their behalf either.


Point taken, I will delete it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.9 this a.m. Sneaky attack of the 0300 munchies. Nasty grey morning but no thunder yet.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4. Been high, for me, for a few days now. I’ve changed both my insulin cartridges as I’m thinking they may have got hot in the car when we were away Thursday. Will see how that goes before trying anything else.

Had a nice day with the girls yesterday. We sat in the garden for a couple of hours, nice and sunny but quite a cool easterly wind keeping the temperature down. I made a chocolate birthday cake with a dark chocolate and white chocolate ganache. First time making ganache and I was pretty impressed with myself.I went all Picasso!  I’m not a cake maker/ decorator by any stretch of the imagination, I usually go with a simple Victoria sponge, carrot cake type thing. I sent most of it home with the girls so not tempted to eat it! But I may have saved a slice of two for us to have with a cuppa later on today. 

Quiet day in today, another sunny day, but another easterly wind. So maybe some gardening in order, also doing a roast lamb dinner. Been a while since we’ve had a Sunday roast.

Enjoy the last day of the long bank holiday. Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

06:11 BS 5.5 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Quite enjoyed The Platinum Party at The Place last night: deliberately waited 90 minutes or so to watch from the start by rewinding the live footage on iPlayer to give me room to fast forward all the modern ish pop stuff I don’t know or like being a classical girl; quite a lot of stuff I DID like, though! I loved the musicals section & the Hans Zimmer contemporary Royal ballet sections!  I WAS a wee bit concerned, though, about Diana Ross tripping up on those steps with that voluminous dress!  Oh! And I quite surprised myself my really enjoying the sports rap? as it was SO funny even though rap & comedy are not really my cups of tea! And I roared with laughter to see footage of a younger queen running in excitement at the races: NOT the usual dignified image we see; but, she’s definitely human & has a sense of humour!  I LOVED the Paddington bear film to start & that ingenious gag of keeping marmalade sandwiches in her handbags that she’s known for always carrying! I timed it just about right as I was only 6 minutes behind live footage at the end: it finished bang on time this time at 22:31: watched live tv before while watching live on iPlayer during The Olympics so, know that the live stream on iPlayer is behind by 1 minute to the tv; had 10 years to practice & get it bang on time since the last one ran overtime!

Had a Chinese takeaway of a beef curry, hadn’t had one in AGES, with fried rice & an extra portion of chips might as well go the whole hog if I’m being ultra naughty with a curry as something else is just naughty!  Ate it in two meals around 17:00 & 23:30 before bed Was surprised by needing to head of a hypo about 90 minutes after the first lot & downing half a full can of coke with an either overestimated 44NR or should have split it up as I was thinking at the time: forgot about the extra fat of the curry slowing down the carbs; been SO long since I had a curry & other things like kung po or salt & chilli I CAN away with 1 dose! So, had less NR of 28 before bed & might as well drink the rest of the coke as well!

So, nice to see it’s not too detrimental on the BS! 

In fact, I’ve been a bit lower generally & I’m thinking of reducing tresiba a bit later today to maybe 80 or 82 as my waking is ok in the 5’s but, wouldn’t want it to drift into the 4’s: even with yesterday’s ultra haughty curry I woke in the 5’s!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3 this morning. Anothere HS tease

Some good walking on the beach yesterday. It was so warm and pleasant. There was even a 'Simpsons' sky!!! Hopefully the same again today.

I was pondering yesterday...

Developing updates to my App is kind of similar to how I cope with my diabetes... 

1. Understand or realise something new (a problem, something missing, something not working)
2. Research or think about possible solutions (if needed). Gain new understanding
3. Delete or isolate the problem area but keep bits that are useful ( don't throw away experience and understanding)
4. Experiment and implement the most appropriate (or effective) new solution.
5. Understand (from feedback) the result of No 4 (it's great, or, it doesn't work, or, it doesn't work well.)
6. Go back to 2 if the result was not perfection

Ahh, there's the fly in the ointment* ...perfection ....*impossible....doomed to go round and round forever unless the loop can be broken. Perhaps a new item is needed

5a. Realistically ask 'does it now do the job *sufficiently* ?' If yes then exit the loop.

But that's where my perfectionist streak gets me every time. At least I am not unhappy trapped in this endless loop...

I do exactly the same (or similar) with my diabetes (I think)

Over the last three days I have tried to implement a relatively simple idea in the App but initially chose a really convoluted and complex strategy based on my partial understanding. I struggled to implement it but, although it worked, it wasn't elegant, nor efficient, nor simple. 

Scrapped it three times, hours and hours of work down the drain (except that I had greater knowledge with each attempt). However, with persistance, greater understanding, and determination I did come up with a simple, sustainable, elegant, easier, more efficient solution. All done and dusted now. Pleased with it. 

Is it finished and put away. Nope from the point of view that I will, now use what the new aspect in the App gives me every single day. So a useful tussle and it keeps my brain ticking over and it keeps me out of mischief  .

Nothing planned for today sadly

Yesterday was another good day with my wife. The sun shone (unlike the day before) she was relaxed. She actually came out with me to see the parade, have fish and chips at the beach, and was really happy. 

Late in the afternoon I gave her some 'Jubilee' flowers and a nice music box as a surprise. she really liked them. She was so happy. It was so good to see. I made a special tea too. Went down well. All in all an excellent day.

Hmm it's just started to rain. Todays morning exercise will have to wait.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing..


----------



## Lucyr

6.3

Long day travelling back from 10 days away yesterday, with my first 3 trains of the route cancelled. We cancelled plans for lunch out to get me to the station early to sort the travel out too The fourth train did run ok though, just had a couple of hours wait for it. 

Massive storm here last night, couple of hours worth of heavy rain, thunder and lightning (during which I was walking home from the station!), the house literally shook with the rumbles of thunder they were so powerful. One of the lightning strikes hit a few metres away according to the lightning site too.


----------



## rayray119

8.9 with a couple of corrections last night


----------



## ColinUK

No reading for me today as I’m waiting for more test strips to be delivered. Poor planning on my part for running out.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.2 here. Got the pizza jabbing completely wrong last night. Oh well, today’s another day! 

Just watched a round-up of the Jubilee concert on the news. Wow, Craig David, where’s he been hiding? I know what today’s ear-worm is going to be (I met her on a Monday...). Oh no, hang on, it’s competing with a song from Joseph and his Technicolour Dreamcoat (far far away, ah ah, someone...). Aaaaah! 

How about an honorary HS for services to the forum @ColinUK?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. I was woken up in the small hours by a massive rainstorm, no thunder though. I didn’t dare look out of the window this morning in case all the poppies that have just come out had been ruined, but OH was braver, and reports that they look fine!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> How about an honorary HS for services to the forum @ColinUK?


Do I get a Damehood or something?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. A whopping 18.8 and going up despite two corrections. Fortunately no ketones. In recent weeks I’ve usually been at good levels in the mornings and was 8.8 going down at 3.30am. I’m guessing that it’s  the gastroparesis playing silly games.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Just a whisker away this morning at 5.3. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 for me this morning (finger prick was 4.2 though so no worries) despite a half unit basal decrease last night and a JB at 5.30am. Guess I need to drop it again tonight, but will see how things are nearer the time.

Very nearly hit the deck yesterday when I was out riding as someone's dog suddenly came hurtling at the house perimeter railings next to us from the back of the house, barking loudly, just as we drew level with the side of the house. I am trying to build up the little lass's confidence going out on her own and that definitely didn't help!   We went from walk to gallop in 2 strides and managed to dive sideways by about 10 feet in the process. Thankfully it is a very quiet road and there was no traffic at the time. If she hadn't pulled up as quickly as she did, I would have been gone though.... or rather I would have been hitting the tarmac and she would have been gone! The dog owner was very apologetic as she was a horse rider herself and thanked me for being so gracious about it, although I will confess it took me a few moments of deep breaths before I was able to find vaguely polite words!!    We then stood and had a bit chat and let MeMe calm down and be comfortable with the dog before we headed off. She is normally fine with dogs but when they launch a surprise ambush, it's totally understandable to react like that and she settled remarkably quickly, which was really good.

Off to my sister's this afternoon to ride out with her and then eat a lovely meal cooked by her very generous husband, who is also a great cook. Hope the weather stays reasonably fine.

@eggyg Cake looks fab and I bet it tastes just as good. Totally understandable that your levels are running high. Stress and lack of sleep will both impact your basal needs. Hope you have a good book to escape into today and take your mind off things as much as possible. (((HUGS)))


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today, after a lay in - which was welcome.! a restful day planned.

So It’s back to work tomorrow for both my wife & I, having had a week off work.
although I’m planning an early finish tomorrow for treatment to my eyes (DMO clinic) 
It’s good to be  busy tomorrow, as it will be the 2 nd anniversary of Mum passing away.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Thankfully it is a very quiet road and there was no traffic at the time. If she hadn't pulled up as quickly as she did, I would have been gone though.... or rather I would have been hitting the tarmac and she would have been gone


Well done for staying in the saddle, (though I always find the thought of landing on tarmac gives that extra vital degree of stickability!) And well done MeMe for pulling up quickly and being brave after her fright.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Well done for staying in the saddle, (though I always find the thought of landing on tarmac gives that extra vital degree of stickability!) And well done MeMe for pulling up quickly and being brave after her fright.


My sister was most impressed too as she was just complaining on Wednesday about how slippy that saddle is (she mostly rides in a western saddle and has a suede seat on her English saddle), so I guess she will feel more vulnerable on my old well polished leather seated English. I may have to dig out my sticky bum jodhs for next time as I was just in jeans yesterday.  Thankfully MeMe is probably the most comfortable horse I have ever ridden and unlike Rascal and Rebel, she doesn't buck, which enabled me to stay put, but there was a brief heart stopping moment when I thought I was beyond recovery! It's incredibly rare that I swear but I will admit there were some expletives in my mouth trying desperately to get out. I managed to swallow them though before they escaped.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 after and indulgent day yesterday.  Not up to much today.

@rebrascora - that sounds scary, but then I don’t ride.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> My sister was most impressed too as she was just complaining on Wednesday about how slippy that saddle is (she mostly rides in a western saddle and has a suede seat on her English saddle), so I guess she will feel more vulnerable on my old well polished leather seated English. I may have to dig out my sticky bum jodhs for next time as I was just in jeans yesterday.  Thankfully MeMe is probably the most comfortable horse I have ever ridden and unlike Rascal and Rebel, she doesn't buck, which enabled me to stay put, but there was a brief heart stopping moment when I thought I was beyond recovery! It's incredibly rare that I swear but I will admit there were some expletives in my mouth trying desperately to get out. I managed to swallow them though before they escaped.





rebrascora said:


> Thank goodness you are Ok, I always cringe when I hear of riding accidents as my niece nearly lost her life in an accident at Fakenham racecourse. she was a champion amateur jockey and had a fall, head and whole body injury being resuscitated 3 times on the course. Many years of recovery but absolutely life changing. She is no longer able to practice as a vet but thanks to the rehab at Oakley House and support from the Injured Jockey Fund she can still do quite a bit and does still ride. It was her passion, she could ride before she could walk.


----------



## Griffin.

24.2 
Feel like I've been playing tig with a train and the train is in the lead. Had a bit of a bad day food wise yesterday tried to eat my feelings {never a good thing} I let my fear and my frustration with everything spill over and decided that food would be my crutch ... I can't change it but I can recognise the behaviour and be as honest about it as I can I should of opened up about it but sometimes the beast gets to noisy and the world gets drowned out. I hate depression so much it lies to you gets you alone and it wants to keep you in a cage of its own making. Right enough of that it's a new day reset, and renew and regroup.... 
Have a great Sunday whatever you get up to.. 
Keep your heart strong and your head up 
Griff x


----------



## lynnie123

Morning peeps, 5.7 x


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 16.9 supposed to be going down and not up 
Won't bother speculating, will throw numbers at DSN and ask her to "fix plz" 

Upped to 32u this morning and split into two injections. will see is that has an effect 

In other news, was up way later than I should have been but got caught up watching stranger things 4

Hope you all have a fab day!

@rebrascora eeeps. handled like a pro I see tho x
@Griffin. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!! now ill shop shouting and send heaps of hugs (growl at me all you life for them not gunna make me stop) x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Just sorting some clothes out for a funeral tomorrow. One of my best mates from my drinking days was victim of a hit and run a couple of weeks ago. There'll be a lot of folks there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

That’s dreadful @khskel. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'3. I dropped my basal one more unit for the music festival on Friday, the lowest dose to date, and I kept it like this yesterday and today. Seems to be the right dose at the moment because I'm not seeing numbers over 6 before meals. Even then, today I dropped to 4'5 2 hours after a carb generous breakfast, in the middle of a busy shift. I think it might be a mix of increased activity, higher temperatures and also my cycle?

@Bloden pizza and pasta always send me quite high, they are the foods that make me consider I should bolus for them (so far I can cope with porridge and moderate amounts of rice, bread and potatoes). But from what I read, pizza bolus is not the easier for beginners


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good evening. A bit late posting. It was 9.3 which isn't to bad as I was very low before bed again. I think one problem is the antibiotics have really done for my appetite and I struggle to finish a meal at times. Hopefully things will improve in a few days time.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening 

It was 8.9 for me all those hours ago

You may remember my mum had to walk out to work last Sunday, well this week she had to walk back in "due to driver shortages" on Friday by 6:05am there had already been 13 cancellations due to driver shortages, it's absolutely ridiculous 

Not long off the phone to my grandad, he went to the beach in the other town with a friend of his today and bought a 99 while there, £3! 

Was 13.odd come dinner time (lunch to some of you) as took on some carbs to make sure I was ok, 5.9 by tea, exertion this morning to thank xx


----------



## Lanny

04:17 BS 5.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Well, what a weekend but, now Monday & it’s over!  It was pretty special & it was lovely seeing all of the little Cambridge children albeit pulling faces, wriggling a bit & in the case of the youngest sticking his thumb in his mouth from boredom at times! Started them early & just THINK of all the stuff that The Queen has sat through, Prince Philip too, AND they couldn’t yawn!


----------



## Michael12421

Good norning - 9.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'4. Will stick to my reduced dose as numbers seem alright and it's another split shifts' day with not many staff (meaning, I have to move more). 

Due to this lack of staff I was told, when I was about to leave last night, I had to start today at 6:30 instead of 8 am. I was NOT happy! We had an extremely quiet dinner and I thought I'd get a proper night of sleep. I managed to get to bed early but couldn't fall asleep, then woke up at 1:20 from a dream were I was having a bad hypo and asked my colleague for juice and she got all stressed "what kind of juice? How many glasses??" Lol. Of course when I woke up, I checked my BG just in case my dream came true but it was 7. Thank goodness, I don't think I'd stay awake to see if the treatment worked 

Well, I am a bit grumpy but wish you lovely lot a nice day


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 10.8! Last week i've had sudden spikes followed by crashing lows. I've had to correct overnight as well. The last three nights i've been high between 1 and 3am (DP?), the first night i corrected and ended up having a massive hypo, the second night i corrected but only had half the correction dose and still dropped by 10 in 3hrs. Last night i didn't corrrct and have stayed higher . Back to work today, i hope levels settle down a bit, its been exhausting with the sudden spikes and drops. TIR looks rubbish too.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you are planning.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A Len Goodman for me. SEVEN! Haven’t had one of those for a while. 

For the first time in ages I could have slept on, but we’re having Zara today instead of Friday because of my scan. So I had to tell my daughter why, so I had to tell her sisters too. I kept it vague, and just said that one of the tests I’d had was “ of concern” and may indicate some inflammation in the abdomen area. The younger two accepted that, older daughter started asking questions! Think I headed her off but  she suspects I’m maybe fibbing to her, but she’s let it go, for now. 

At least I’ve a distraction today, then it’ll only be three more days to get through. Surprisingly, it’s gone quite quickly, I thought it would drag.

@freesia I hope things sort themselves out. It is exhausting when you’re dropping and rising so much, it makes me feel headachy and nauseous and I just have to lie down. 

Hope everyone has the best day you can.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Woke earlier needing the loo, and quite often when that happens, I wake from having a dream about loos, only there’s always something funny or wrong about them. This morning I was dreaming that I was in a cinema foyer, and couldn’t find the loo because although I could see the 'ladies' sign reflected in a mirror, when I turned round, it wasn’t there. I eventuality realised it was through another doorway, and reflected at an angle. Now yesterday evening, OH and I were discussing how we both hated physics at school, except that I said I enjoyed doing Light, because we played around with lenses and mirrors, on big sheets of paper, plotting focal lengths etc. Oh, the workings of the subconscious brain!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.4 today, not at work, taking mum for an eye test and hoping to get her a referral for her cataract, they weren’t bad enough before Covid for a referral and this is her first eye test since, but they affected her eye screening, if it is a long wait she will go private.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.4 here.

It’s my Welsh exam on Friday. There’s exciting, except I ran out of steam on the revision front weeks ago.  I’ve noticed my speaking exam is with a teacher I know well - do I use the formal chi (you), as if I’d never met her before, or plain old ti? Answers on a cerdyn post, plz.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 6.4 here.
> 
> It’s my Welsh exam on Friday. There’s exciting, except I ran out of steam on the revision front weeks ago.  I’ve noticed my speaking exam is with a teacher I know well - do I use the formal chi (you), as if I’d never met her before, or plain old ti? Answers on a cerdyn post, plz.


Prepare the Welsh for 'Shall we pretend we don’t know each other?' before you go in!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Griffin.

17.5
Looking  a little better this morning the dreaded leadsuit has returned I'm winded just climbing the stairs. Today's plan is meds naps bad day time TV rinse and repeat... 
Have a great start to the week 
Keep smiling 
Griff


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 6.4 today, not at work, taking mum for an eye test and hoping to get her a referral for her cataract, they weren’t bad enough before Covid for a referral and this is her first eye test since, but they affected her eye screening, if it is a long wait she will go private.


Empiric evidence suggests it ought not be too long for cataracts to be done but make sure you check the referral and the notes if she needs both eyes done. Mum needs both done but the referral was only for one of hers even though everyone said it was for two. She had the first done in August I think and is still waiting for an appointment for a re-referral for the second eye.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 today.

Feeling a little sensitive. Holiday booked yesterday and that prompted a huge spike in anxiety about lots of stuff. That led me to seriously overeat to the point where I have bought some addiction/recovery books and some specifically on overeating. I've also scoped out an OA meeting which is about 10 minutes walk away from home.

I've also chased the police for an update because it's now a month since they said they'd have him in custody within a week and I've heard nothing despite chasing.

Oh and dad's in hospital today to have a knee replacement and I've booked lots of work this week only to then have a consultancy gig land in my lap for thursday which I have to take as the money is ridiculous but it means I can't do my main job and I don't like cancelling on them.

Anyway.... at least Borgen is back on Netflix. 

Weight today 100.7 (so that's up from the overeating).


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.7 this morning with a couple of rich teas around half midnights.manged to get a doctors appointment today fingers crosed they can manage to work it out this time


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - although a very grey one here. One of those "has rained, will rain, isn't just now" days. FBG 5.6 despite a rather broken night. Flare seems to have settled down so have reduced steroids a bit. Still struggling to get appointments for visa extensions - the site keeps rejecting the identification numbers (UANs) it has provided for 3 of them so I shall probably have to re-book all 6 as getting 6 appointments on one day is essential. Wonderfully efficient out government...


----------



## rebrascora

Morning guys!
4.6 for me this morning which is a bit of a cheat as I did a split shift with my sleeping, so I had 3 hours at 7.30pm when, for some unknown reason, I hit a brick wall of exhaustion, then got up and pottered on well into the early hours, including a walk up to the village to see the horses and then went back to bed at 4.20am and had another 4 hours. It is easier to manage your BG levels with insulin when you are awake .

Sadly I didn't get over to my sisters yesterday. The Freelander battery died after a very valiant attempt to start, but that old diesel engine takes a lot out of it and it only does very short occasional journeys so the battery, which is also old and tired, has every excuse to need a boost every now and it decided yesterday was the day, which is fair enough. No problem because I have Dad's old car which I inherited 12 years ago and is used as the social/shopping vehicle. Got in and turned the key and just got a very minor grunt but no real effort to turn it over at all. Brother had borrowed it on Wed and not shut the boot properly and the interior light had taken the battery down..... so I was left with 2 old cars with flat batteries at the same time and therefore couldn't even use one to jump the other. My brother who lives next door was already over at my sister's with his car (he stays over so we can't travel together) and Ian was out with one of his horses so no option of jumping the battery from his car either in any reasonable time frame. It was my late Dad's birthday yesterday so a family meal was a sort of remembrance/celebration of him, but instead I had a garden fire in his honour.... something that he would definitely have approved of. I had a mountain of weeds and hedge cuttings to clear. My sister and I both worked along side my dad doing work in the garden or fixing the cars or building things from an early age and he always loved a good garden clear up and fire so it was a fitting way to remember him. He clearly was with me in spirit as, despite the damp weather recently, it went away first match. Cheers Dad!


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora If I win the lottery jackpot ever then I'll treat you to a new Defender!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

5.9 this morning.
We are working hard to make little home improvements now we have managed to buy the house we rented for 11 years from our landlady.
Kitchen is in working order again but not finished yet.  Experiencing the luxury of a clean and solid floor for the first time since we moved in and the amazing convenience of having the tumble dryer in the same room as the washing machine at last.  I need to learn to coordinate the washing schedule so I don't have the dryer running at the same time as cooking because it makes the kitchen unbearably hot.  But a small price to pay for having all the extra space in the living room now - it is starting to feel like a new house.


----------



## Gwynn

A bit late posting today...BG 5.3 again. Fed up with this BG tease !!! 

Out for a second walk shortly. Its a bit cold out there though.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Prepare the Welsh for 'Shall we pretend we don’t know each other?' before you go in!


It’s just a GCSE!


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.8 this morning. I felt quite queasy yesterday evening and overnight so was concerned if I threw up as I went badly hypo as a result once. Did LFT this morning in case but all OK. I suspect a lingering effect of the anti-biotic I was on!


----------



## Leadinglights

MikeyBikey said:


> 7.8 this morning. I felt quite queasy yesterday evening and overnight so was concerned if I threw up as I went badly hypo as a result once. Did LFT this morning in case but all OK. I suspect a lingering effect of the anti-biotic I was on!


My Other half had those but it only said not to take it with milk or eat dairy products within 2 hours of taking it as it can affect absorption. 
I hope you soon feel better.


----------



## khskel

Good evening all. It was a 6.6 for me this morning.

My friends funeral was rather beautiful with some touching tributes paid. Excellent choice of music. Entry music Starman - David Bowie. Private reflection Walk on By - The Stranglers and finally Into My Arms - Nick Cave.

The chapel was full to overflowing. 

RIP 

Have a good evening.


----------



## Lanny

04:12 BS 5.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Sat here thinking for a few minutes & there’s nothing to say really: feeling a bit anticlimactic & a bit pooped out after all the excitement of that wonderful Platinum weekend! 

It’s back to the humdrum for all of us yesterday & at noon I queued on the phone for 35 minutes to book my usual 8 weeks liver function blood tests that were actually down on my calendar for Friday but, 8 weeks ago when I put it in I’d forgotten it was a Bank Holiday & closed since Thursday: thought the morning mad rush on the phones after the long holiday would be over by 12:00 & still have time before the health centre closes for lunch at 13:00; NO! as there was still a long wait as I was only number 10 in the queue!  So, they’re next Tuesday about a week late but, hey ho, they’re still getting done!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning        - 3.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. *Today* is the dog delivery day. Arrives at 5pm and stays for a week. Not sure I will survive it. Apparently it is a 'difficult' dog. I can vouch for that after the previous 3 day (and night) dog sitting experience. Wish me (and the fog) well.

BG, I am fed up with The Big Tease..... 5.1

Lots of preparation to do today BUT I WILL get my exercise walks in!!!

Had chicken Kiev for tea last night. It was well received by my wife who has been good and happy for the last 4 days (this is a record for her).

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A 4.8 for me...a bit low but finally had a night in target!! Hooray!!

Looks sunny outside atm, i hope it stays that way.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## goodybags

good morning 6.1 today


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 16.0
Still fighting bedtime/overnight/morning readings. Hopefully a new plan will be made on friday and can get back onto the downwards trend.

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning folks. 5.9 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, snap, @ColinUK !


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. On the 6.1 step with @goodybags. Best morning reading I’ve had for a few days.

Not much going on today, bed stripping, fishcake ( for tonight) and lamb Madras making ( for tomorrow, you’ve gotta love a 24 hour curry). Forecast fairly good, those easterly winds seemed to have done one, thank goodness.

Have a lovely day all.


@Gwynn the dog will be fine. Treat him well, feed and walk him and he’ll be your pal for life. See him as your daily walking companion, talk to him whilst you walk, it’ll calm you and him. They’re pretty much like small children and will respond to your moods. I haven’t had a dog for many years now, but they are, as many on here will attest to, great animals to be around. Good luck.


----------



## Bloden

Goood morning!  4.4 here.

I think all dogs have their quirks @Gwynn. I prefer my two going into kennels rather than a friend looking after them - even tho they’re perfect (obvs) - but that’s mainly cos they respond to Welsh commands, not English. I worry they’ll see it as an excuse not to behave LOL. One good tip is to knacker the dog out with a long walk, then it’ll sleep the rest of the day! Good luck...


----------



## rayray119

6.9 didn't machine to full asleep until then gone 3.30 though.


----------



## Lucyr

Bloden said:


> One good tip is to knacker the dog out with a long walk, then it’ll sleep the rest of the day! Good luck...


7.6

New smells /scent work is more tiring than exercise too, so if you’re walking places the dog doesn’t normally walk that will tire them out more because of the new smells. Or you can do things like scatter a bit of their food in the garden and have them find it to get them sniffing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 
Beautiful clear blue sky today. The great outdoors beckons.

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

6.8 this morning. Still  no appetite. Only had a cuppa soup and slice of toast yesterday evening. Starting to wonder if Imay have a bug despite two weeks on antibiotics.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.5 for me this morning.
> Beautiful clear blue sky today. The great outdoors beckons.
> 
> Dez



Was a bright blue sky two hours ago. Now getting cloudy with a showery look! ️☔


----------



## Griffin.

19.1
Really feel rough today like I've been on a bender. Trip to the oral maxillo surgeon to make sure everythjng is healing as it should hopefully I can start laying down to sleep this whole sleeping sitting up is rather annoying. 
@Gwynn dogs are like humans in a lot of ways they need structure and to be kept busy theres been some really good tips offered up today I'd just like to add that you need to relax and the dog will relax along with you try  stick to  a routine with it my little hell hound gets her bowl first thing then a walk and then we do a little obedience work and head off home ill hide treats around the front room when we get in and she'll then go spend a bit of time keeping her nose busy she's a constantly on the go kind of dog so need to keep her amused she gets a kong ful of crunchy peanut butter once every few days and that will keep her amused for hours on end if not I end up with a very overactive pup who's  bored and ready to cause havoc where she can my life would be very dull and very different if she wasn't in it. They also make amazing listeners and never judge when your having a bad day. Enjoy the pup and she'll enjoy you. 
Have a great day whatever you get up too 
Heads up hearts strong 
Griff x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5 today. Sunny, garden looks newly washed, lovely.


----------



## Leadinglights

MikeyBikey said:


> 6.8 this morning. Still  no appetite. Only had a cuppa soup and slice of toast yesterday evening. Starting to wonder if Imay have a bug despite two weeks on antibiotics.


If it is a virus then antibiotics won't do much for it. Antibiotics can sometimes upset your natural gut microflora and having yoghurt with live cultures can help restore it, or I believe you can get capsules of a gut bacterial cocktail to restore it.


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 when I first woke up and injected Levemir, with a VERY straight line overnight, having gone to bed on 8.1 with a 1.5 unit correction of Fiasp, which clearly did precisely nothing, the same as most of the other corrections I injected last night.  I also upped my Levemir to 6 units as I got stressed yesterday and battled rising levels all afternoon/evening. Anyway another 1.5 unit correction this morning along with the Levemir brought me down to 6.5 two hours later which is a more reasonable number to start the day. Now just waiting for my breakfast bolus to kick in..... the usual 45 min wait before I can eat breakfast.... but I get to catch up with you lovely lot and drink my coffee with cream so quite a pleasure.

Hope the dog is more settled this time @Gwynn.

@freesia So pleased your levels are starting to stabilize again. Really disappointing that your diabetes was such hard work whilst you were on holiday. Must have been frustrating when you really needed a good relaxing break.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Need to do some sweeping outside the birds have been pulling moss of the roof and it's everywhere.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Morning people. 5'4 right now, yes, for once I post the moment after I test. The reason is I somehow slept through my alarm and woke up just now, when I should have been at work hours ago 

I'm obviously a bit stressed for missing work, but also worried I might had an hypo during the night? Went to bed at 5'7 and as you see I didn't woke up too low, so might be a Muggle non-diabetic reason. I'm just quite shocked, I've been very tired other times but still woke up to the alarms, at least if I had to work.


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg @Griffin. Thanks for that about the dog. Unfortunately it is a very nervous dog and gets upset at other people and noises, and runs away at other dogs. It barks and attacks cats. It will run away at the slightest opportunity and is not motivated by food at all making her hard to train. 

However, she and I do get on really well and I treat her well. I try to create as calm an atmosphere as I can and it generally works. That is until the dog suddenly freaks out at some noise heard in the night (or at any random time during the day). She reacts very badly to her own reflection in anything. So it can be a bit tough and a bit tiring.

And to cap it all she is an incredibly fussy eater, sometimes refusing any food no matter what and that can go on for days. That kinda worries me a bit.

I think that all will be ok in the end. But I also think it may be a bit stressful.

Roll on a weeks time. Sigh.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> 6.8 this morning. Still  no appetite. Only had a cuppa soup and slice of toast yesterday evening. Starting to wonder if Imay have a bug despite two weeks on antibiotics.



I usually have my main meal in the evening. Going to try lunchtime today to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hello

6.6 today, just can't seem to rein in my eating at the moment.  Was supposed to be going to the theatre tonight but it has been cancelled, luckily we were able to rebook for Thursday's performance, not such good seats, but at least we are still able to go.


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> 4.8 for me...a bit low but finally had a night in target!! Hooray!!


The 4.8 this morning was as a result of being woken every hour or so by the low alarm. Each time, i had a JB or two but nothing seemed to keep it up. When i woke finally i was 4.8 so went downstairs for breakfast and a few sips of juicd to keep levels up so i could get to work. All was ok until around 10.45, i didn't feel right. No wonder...i had shot up to 16!!! All the JBs and the bit of juice must have been waiting in me and decided to work en masse!! A 3u correction was needed. I thought i'd done so well as well .


rebrascora said:


> . Really disappointing that your diabetes was such hard work whilst you were on holiday. Must have been frustrating when you really needed a good relaxing break


@rebrascora, isn't it just typical of D. Any change in routine completely throws it. I hope your levels have behaved better today.

@Griffin. I hope your appointment went ok.

@Grannylorraine i love the theatre. What are you going to see?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.1 again. The big tease is in full swing. Oh well.

The dog arrived yesterday at 5pm. My daughter was really stressed but we managed a good meal together. Dog was a bit hyper. However, a good night and this morning I have been out for a short with her which went well.

She does not settle well and gets upset at the slightest noise so I put the radio on which seems to have helped.

Keeping my head down all day today hoping the dog sitting continues to go well.

I hope you all have good day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lanny

06:16 BS 8.5 with over 3 hours of DP because I couldn’t get back to sleep after loo wake up around 02:30!  Throwing in the towel now as my stomach has woken up & eruptions are seismic so, breakfast is needed before my tesco order 11:00 to 12:00. Will have lunch then, & only ordered ONE large tray of sushi if I get it!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just bought the new Lady Hardcastle book yesterday even though the kindle books are backing up a wee bit as it’s been a while since the last one & I KNOW I love those books: TE Kinsey has been writing a different series set later about the jazz band members introduced in the Lay Hardcastle books; been itching for more of LH & now there’s a new one at last!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2, morning readings improving but day time ones just seem to be getting higher. I’ve adjusted my AM basal to see if I can sort it. According to my Libre graph I’m hitting highs of 14/15 a couple of times a day. I’ve checked against my meter and it’s more or else right. I appear to be spiking really quickly after a meal and then dropping just as quick. Stress, basal, weather, there’s a Y in the day? Who knows? 

Got guests for lunch, Zara and mummy, so that’ll keep me distracted today. Tomorrow we’re going out for lunch and some retail therapy, then it’s D Day. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday, it’s raining here.


----------



## freesia

Morning. 6.2, another night in target thanks to a handful of nuts before bed


----------



## gll

Morning all. 14.1 so slightly better than the last few days 

Not sure what's on the cards today, kiddo's knee is being ultra unstable so whatever happens, wont be venturing too far from home if we make it out at all.

Anyway off for a 2nd cup of coffee, I don't even remember drinking the first one 

Have a great day peeps x


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  5.2 for me, what a lovely surprise.

Thanks for mentioning it’s Wed @eggyg - I’m wishing this week away, thought it was Thursday, just want to get Fri’s Welsh exam done and dusted now.

Weather’s looking a bit unsettled - it’s bikinis and pacamacs weather!


----------



## Robin

Morning all , 6.9 here. Last week's run in the 5s is well and truly gone.
Congrats on the HS, @Bloden .


----------



## MikeyBikey

I will match and raise you Robin 7.0 this morning.


----------



## rayray119

7 did eat some sweets in the middle of! He night as I woke up to a 4.3(I know that's not a hypo but I tend to offen  treat low 4s the same eppisly at night)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

YEEEESSSS!
And congrats to today's other House Specialist @Bloden 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks!
3.1 for me this morning and quite a long stretch of reasonably horizontal red on my graph preceding it, but finger prick gave me a 4.4 so I am not concerned about it and haven't taken hypo treatment as my levels naturally rise in the morning. I refuse to be dictated to by a machine that is clearly reading a bit low, so I am resisting eating carbs just for the sake of my stats. If I eat some carbs my levels will shoot up and then I will need more insulin so I am just allowing my morning coffee to draw my levels upwards slightly. Another finger prick shows I am up to 5.2 an hour later but Libre still has me in the red . Just 1.5 days to go on this sensor so hoping the next one is a little more accurate although I appreciate it isn't desperately far out, I like it when they are less than 1 whole mmol.
I have to say I slept really soundly last night as I always do when my levels are at the lower end of the range. 

Many congratulations to @Bloden and yet another accolade for @MeeTooTeeTwo on the House Special front. Well done guys!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.7 for me and a very flat line over night. 

I hadn’t thought about it until you mentioned it @rebrascora , I am fortunate that I don’t have trouble sleeping, but I did wake up very refreshed this morning…maybe because of the lovely straight line? When our daughter was young she used to say she was “full up with sleep” and this is how I feel today.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Griffin.

16.3 
I slept Laying on my side with the hell hound tucked into the back All night so this is how the other half live I really could get used to this..... Everything's settling down nicely but I need to be checked every six months for the next two years I'm prone to infection and they don't want the plate or screws to be a factor in any of it I can finally go get a proper eye test and a new script so thats a plus. Still feel like death warmed over and I'm not able too get  far  before the wind is  knocked out of my sails. Lots of sleep podcasts and music is the order of the day for me I may even get up and go see the sofa for a few hours. 
Happy hump day everyone 
Remeber heads up hearts strong. 
Griff x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Rehearsal this PM and meeting with potential video maker. Student from local college who is looking for something to put on her show reel. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

freesia said:


> The 4.8 this morning was as a result of being woken every hour or so by the low alarm. Each time, i had a JB or two but nothing seemed to keep it up. When i woke finally i was 4.8 so went downstairs for breakfast and a few sips of juicd to keep levels up so i could get to work. All was ok until around 10.45, i didn't feel right. No wonder...i had shot up to 16!!! All the JBs and the bit of juice must have been waiting in me and decided to work en masse!! A 3u correction was needed. I thought i'd done so well as well .
> 
> @rebrascora, isn't it just typical of D. Any change in routine completely throws it. I hope your levels have behaved better today.
> 
> @Griffin. I hope your appointment went ok.
> 
> @Grannylorraine i love the theatre. What are you going to see?


The Rocky Horror Show, not sure I can fit into my costume now with this 10lb I have put on.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 today, but didn't take any meds yesterday due to a very bad stomach.

@Bloden  and @MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Slept in after hours of intermittent sleep, waking every 1/2 hour or so, until 3.30 when I got up, ate a yoghurt and went out like the proverbial light. So a great surprise when I joined @Bloden and @MeeTooTeeTwo  on the magic number: 5.2!! 
I think it was the excitement of yesterday: set up final hydroponics raft; spent an hour comforting a lovely neighbour, who is having trouble registering her Ukrainians for biometrics and is having her beautiful house and nerves damaged by their unruly children (my lot are lovely and very well behaved); got Taras enrolled for English lessons; bought an inner tube for Danyslav's bike; did Aldi; lost my temper with the Home Office and the UKCVAS on the phone after waiting for 45 minutes to get through to both (very therapeutic, ultra polite but extra biting as they each tried to blame me and then each other); wrote to my lovely MP and then, in the evening, somewhat despairingly, tried again to register for biometrics appointment and SUCCEEDED!!! It means at least 7 hours driving in one day as hotels/B7Bs dreadfully expensive but who cares - I can spend the next day in bed. 
Today is one of those showery days where the sunny intervals last about 2 minutes but it could tip down for all I care - no more Home Office online. Whew! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Well! I’m a bit out of breath rushing & JUST missing 2 phones calls: 1st rushing for the landline in the hall & then, when calling back it was engaged & the mobile was ringing that I left in the bedroom so, JUST missed that running back; rang back again & it’s the housing benefit people coming to see me again next Tuesday morning! I’ve been assigned a case worker as I’m top of the urgent list!  & Out of Breath emoji!  It means a very tight morning hext Tuesday with the case worker at 10:00 & blood tests at 11:45 but, not complaining as things are in motion at last & it was worth being breathless for!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Forgot to say! It took me a while to twig that the hall phone REALLY was ringing as this past week or so there are birds outside my bedroom window that sounds an awful lot like a low key ringing phone which IS how the landline sounds like, with my bedroom at the opposite end of the house, & it’s been driving me nutty always going to the hall to check: possibly a bird’s nest up on the roof; the chicks chirps sound like a phone! I was expecting the housing benefit people to call me back & now they have so, can relax now about checking the phone when I hear the birds!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Oh! Forgot to say! It took me a while to twig that the hall phone REALLY was ringing as this past week or so there are birds outside my bedroom window that sounds an awful lot like a low key ringing phone which IS how the landline sounds like, with my bedroom at the opposite end of the house, & it’s been driving me nutty always going to the hall to check: possibly a bird’s nest up on the roof; the chicks chirps sound like a phone! I was expecting the housing benefit people to call me back & now they have so, can relax now about checking the phone when I hear the birds!


But Lanny, you didn't tell us the important info.... Did you get your sushi??


----------



## Lanny

Yes I did! Barbara @rebrascora


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon. 5'3 this morning and I got my Frío wallet, well on time for my next trip. Happy with that! 

Not sure what to do with my day off other than plan travel stuff, planned to go for a walk with a coworker but the weather is very unpredictable today. Maybe a visit to Lidl and some Netflix will do for a relaxed day. A bit lonely, but I'm expecting lots of social life for the next week


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Not sure what to do with my day off other than plan travel stuff, planned to go for a walk with a coworker but the weather is very unpredictable today.


Don't  know why your comment  about weather made think me "hey diabetes is a bit like British weather its unpredictable"


----------



## Elenka_HM

rayray119 said:


> Don't  know why your comment  about weather made think me "hey diabetes is a bit like British weather its unpredictable"


Very true, Ray. "Forecast was a rise in BG after this meal, but you're actually having a hypo for no reason. Enjoy!"


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> The Rocky Horror Show, not sure I can fit into my costume now with this 10lb I have put on.


Ohh enjoy! It's something I'd love to see sometime! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

Was 13.something this morning, if I could get a decent sleep things might be better  xx


----------



## freesia

Grannylorraine said:


> The Rocky Horror Show, not sure I can fit into my costume now with this 10lb I have put on.


@Grannylorraine you'll enjoy it costume or no costume. I've not seen it but i've only ever heard good things. Have a good time.

Congrats to our trio today, @Bloden, @MeeTooTeeTwo and @TinaD, great work with the HSs.


----------



## Bexlee

5.9 for me this morning.  Have a good rest of the evening.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.8


----------



## Griffin.

14.8 
Up with the sparra`s today neighbours have been arguing since 1.00am and I gave up at 4.30 and have been sat in the kitchen trying to drown out the shouting with some music the coppers have been round and they went quiet for a hour and then picked up again at a louder and more frenetic pace. I mean who can be arsed to argue for this long? whats wrong with people?.......... 
So today's plan will now include a long nap and I'm tempted to turn the speakers to the wall find some very sludgy death metal and let it play on repeat untill their heads pop... (not really but it would be nice) 
Have a great day wherever it may take you heads up hearts strong 
Keep on keeping on 
Griff x


----------



## Lanny

05:32 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Rather oddly, no birdie song this morning!  The absence is strange as the little darlings have been serenading me every morning! Now’s it’s all quiet on the birdie song front! Hopefully back on song tomorrow?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.2 on this damp Thursday. 

Last day to get through before my scans tomorrow. Luckily, I’ve an early appointment, 9.10am. So not much time to dwell in the morning. Today we’re off into town early too, Mr Eggy haircut. Whilst he’s getting his wigged bashed I’ll be visiting my local independent book shop where I will purchase at least one book. Then we’ll have a nice lunch, I hope, then do a big shop in Tesco. I haven’t mentioned that bit to his lordship! It’ll be a nice surprise for him! 

Enjoy your day. 
Congrats to yesterday’s HS triplets. @Bloden @MeeTooTeeTwo and @TinaD very well done.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.3 here. Libre says ive been in the 12s most of the night. Not sure why as i went to bed on 5.7 and a handful of nuts like the night before when i stayed in target all night. 

Its sunny here atm, off to hang out washing and breakfast before work. Have a good day.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 

I’m working hard and have nothing exciting to report 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 and the start of a cold.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

We had a terrible night last night. The dog wouldn't stop barking. Not until 4.30am when I read it the riot act. It was quiet after that and we got 2hrs sleep. Dog is great now. I am wrecked, tired and feel a bit ill.

So, this morning, on waking, what was the effect of no sleep, constant noise, all that stress? ???

BG 4.9
BP 116/78
Pulse 62

Eh?

I would have expected them all to be odd this morning.

Anyway, just been out for a short walk with the dog. Had my breakfast. Dog has had her breakfast. Both the dog and my wife are now fast asleep exhausted.

I only have to survive until Monday.....

Lots of nothing planned for today.

I am happier that the dog seems much more settled this morning

Have a great day today whatever you are Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 3.4


----------



## shiffcam13

6.9 this morning


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, and an unusual flat line overnight.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. Finger prick said 6.9 while Libre said 9.6 - maybe the sensor’s upside down, or inside out.

I see I was in excellent company yesterday on the HS podium. There’s a great big slice of wet bread on the “lawn” (scruffy green patch out back) - no doubt dropped by a pesky seagull - and all the little birdies are pecking at it. I hope they’re not your garden birds @Lanny!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 .Low cloud and yet more drizzle. Got school places allocated for the 2 boys and a local sewing group has raised £100 for my refugees. Given the long trek by car on Monday they will be glad of that to cover the petrol.


----------



## rayray119

7.2


----------



## gll

morning folks 13.9

Have annual gas safety checks tomorrow so today is housework and such. Exciting times.
Also today is last day of super rigid bg testing for DSN for tomorrows appointment. Can tell when its appointment week, there's no gaps in my log book .

Right going to move my bum, get more coffee and see what needs done today (and sit down with said coffee and procrastinate for at least another hour)

have a wonderful day everyone x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 today, been sneezing in the night, but suspect that was from the icing sugar cloud from the butter cream I made for my friends cake.

Fingers crossed that I make it to the theatre this time.

@eggyg - enjoy your browse in the bookshop, will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Just into double digits again at 10.2.

Think it was another episode of "Revenge of the Zombie Carbs" again! I went hypo at around 5:00pm. It was one that stuck low so I had to treat it twice. Everything was fine before my evening meal and before bed so I expected to be in the 6's or 7's! I suspect with these stubborn hypos that some Carbs become Zombie Carbs that emerge hours later to confuse and frustrate you!   (No Zombie emoji)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> (No Zombie emoji)


What would a zombie carb emoji look like? A piece of toast - drooling, with a vacant look?


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning!
Late on parade because I slept in after a hypo earlier despite a 3 unit basal reduction last night and no Fiasp in my system for 7 hours when I went to bed on a very steady 6.2 for over an hour, so only the 3 units of Levemir active. It's amazing what a brisk late evening walk can do! It was a lovely night for a walk though. I needed 20g carbs to get me round the block safely.... a very big mile long steep hill and 3.5 miles total.... then nice and steady levels when I got back but as soon as I sleep my levels drop and even with a 3 unit basal reduction I still hypoed, recovered and was dropping again when I finally got up. 
It is funny but I can almost feel my thigh muscles sucking the glucose out of my blood when I have those night time hypos after exercise. It is a sort of tingly popping sensation and it only seems to happen when I sleep. Even if I walk in the morning, it still waits until I am asleep before it drops my levels which just shows that sleep is the time when the body regenerates and why sleep is so important.  
Anyway lots of red on my overnight graph again and some of it was genuine this time.   My official waking reading was 3.6 on the Libre but 5.1 by finger prick so I didn't have any carbs and FOTF and/or coffee has raised it to a more respectable 5.4 on the Libre now. New sensor was applied last night and due to be activated in 3 hours. Hopefully it will be more spot on as I am showing a whopping 11% in the red with this one, which is a huge exaggeration!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Pleasantly warm with a bit of a breeze outside. Was perfect with a brew.

@Griffin. I could lend you several hundred watts of amplification to drown those neighbours out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Griffin.

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.8 for me.
> 
> Pleasantly warm with a bit of a breeze outside. Was perfect with a brew.
> 
> @Griffin. I could lend you several hundred watts of amplification to drown those neighbours out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Oooh can we do the spinal tap stone henge of sound please... It went on till late morning before one of them finally stormed out of the house.. I dont know where they get the energy fpr that sort o malarkey I must be on the wrong vitamins....


----------



## Bloden

Griffin. said:


> Oooh can we do the spinal tap stone henge of sound please... It went on till late morning before one of them finally stormed out of the house.. I dont know where they get the energy fpr that sort o malarkey I must be on the wrong vitamins....


They must’ve run out of things to argue about, finally! Yep, sounds like a lack of B vitamins.  Hope you get some peace tonight.


----------



## Lucyr

To make up for posting my morning reading on the wrong thread earlier, I present todays bgs


----------



## rebrascora

Lucyr said:


> To make up for posting my morning reading on the wrong thread earlier, I present todays bgs


Woohoo! Nice graph!


----------



## Gwynn

Can we have an evening HS because, yet again, my evening reading was 5.2 !!!! It's another twist on the big tease. Sigh


----------



## eggyg

A very good early morning. A round 7 today, or is it still night? Awake since 4, mind buzzing of course. D Day has finally arrived. I kept myself busy all day yesterday right up to 8pm! Then I flagged and had to sit down. I was making a loaf of bread and chicken stock, both which finished cooking at 10pm. Tried to tire myself out so,I wouldn’t wake up at silly o’clock. Never happened, can’t have been working hard enough!

Not only do I have a hospital appointment this morning, Mr Eggy has one at 2.30pm, he’s getting a 3 day ECG fitted, depending on my results today, it may be working overtime!  Then I have the DSN calling me this afternoon with my annual diabetes review results. I should sleep tonight, whatever the outcome.

Have a fab Friday everyone.  Now for the drinking of water, two pints required every hour before my appointment apparently, blimey, I’ll be like a beach ball!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning - 7.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone, and a good morning it is too. 

The dog settled down so much more. No more barking all night. A good, settled nights sleep for us all. I actually felt human again this morning. Been out for a walk (with the dog) to the beach at 5am. A good walk. Too windy and sandy to go down onto the beach itself though.

BG is just playing tease with me at the moment... 5.1 again

The dog is now sleeping in a special 'doggie hole' I created under the stairs especially. She took to it instantly. I will see if I can find a picture or take a new one later on. I haven't managed to get a decent picture of the dog yet.

Nothing to do today except rest in feeling better. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning

Libre read 4.0 with a finger prick reading 7.0 at 1 o’clock this morning. 2 o’clock Libre read 2.9 with finger prick reading 6.8. But now Libre is saying lo and finger prick saying 4.0 and I feel dreadful even though it’s only 4 and not hypo I’m having  a can of coke anyway


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 on the nose again today

I spoke to estate agent regarding house we are trying to buy yesterday for an update 
kind of as expected, the update is there is no real update, everybody is still wait on probate befo sale e can proceed.

something more positive, 
had letter back from hospital (following last week’s appointment @ another hospitals orthopaedic dept)
My GP should now be aware of where that surgeon is happy to have me referred to and hopefully soon I can see him there and get some more up to date X-rays etc and we can plan surger.
dare I say it, I’m sure both moving and ankle surgery 
will eventually happen both at the same time 
one day in the future  

Take Care & have a great day everybody


----------



## Lanny

06:28 BS 10.0!  Because of a rebounding hypo that I kept being woken up by but, left untreated as I was just too tired to get up & do as I still managed to sleep through: just periodically woke with racing heart & lightheaded; not a GREAT thing to do, I know! All because I guessed the bolus for king prawn in black bean sauce, fancied a change & not not bolused for this before, with fried rice takeaway & overdid it, obviously!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

As to the reason I was so tired: I said I wouldn’t bore you lovely, indulgent lot!  Just to say after playing things a certain long grinding, high level way for over 20 years, if not actually playing that’s how I’ve known how to play, I’m trying the opposite way I’ve heard others do: the so called smarter low level way; the challenges are completely different but, you get more stuff very early on & it’s a total rethink that I’m slow to get my head around as the idea is NOT to level up! So, I’m frantically obsessed, I know, until I learn the curve ball! I restrained myself, REALLY I DID, from saying anymore! It’s a new challenge that’s completely turned around the other way that’s obsessing me now & I only ate once yesterday because I forgot to & then, ate a very late takeout, over bolused it & slept through, instead of treating, a recurring hypo & my poor heart & liver got a workout last night so, I MUST eat today to replenish my liver’s blood sugars store as I KNOW they’re probably depleted counteracting too much NR overnight!

If you haven’t noticed by now, from my posts, I’m what’s known as an obsessive, addictive personality & some of them are healthier than others!  I KNOW of & I’m TERRIFIED of gambling: thank goodness I discovered that early in life as a child losing all my pocket one Christmas playing a family game of roulette with low stakes; instant MASSIVE rush to the head that I couldn’t control & only betting EVERYTHING could satisfy!  I NEVER GO NEAR ANY GAMBLING not even the national lottery!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 6.0 

Thinking of you @eggyg 
Hope you feel better soon @Lily123 

Have a good day


----------



## Elenka_HM

gll said:


> Right going to move my bum, get more coffee and see what needs done today (and sit down with said coffee and procrastinate for at least another hour)


This is SO relatable...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.2 hehe. I hope I get more than 5.2 in my Welsh exam today!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 for me so a few sips of juice were had before breakfast. Hopefully it stays up so i can get to work (but not too far up!). 

@eggyg i hope everything is ok today.
@Bloden congrats on the HS

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Just because I said yesterday that I was firmly back in the 6s this week. Last night I had a gently sloping downward line, the night before, I had a perfectly level one. Having done exactly the same. That’s the Diabetes Fairy for you.
Congrats on the HS, @Bloden , and good luck in the exam!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 11.7
I give up trying to fathom out how I can go to bed higher than most days (19.1) and then wake up lower than most. Did my pancreas suddenly wake from its slumber and be like "oh right, work to do, will bring my a-game".

DSN phone appointment this morning so will see what is suggested next. Got questions ready. Its a proper appointment and not just a vague will phone you next week one so high hopes the phone will actually ring.
Also need to sort out all my prescriptions but have held off so if anything is being changed, I'm not adding to the unused medicine pile and if anything is added, its all done in one pickup.
Gas safety check today at some point too so tied to staying home until that has happened.

Hope you all have a wonderful day, time for more coffee and a quick tidy up 

@eggyg just want to send some hugs your way <3
@Bloden nicely done on the HS
also huggles everyone with naughty overnight bgs


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6.3 today.

Yesterday I had a little panic moment as I discovered Spain still requires passengers from the UK to show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test. Now I have the 2 doses of Pfizer but that's not considered as fully vaccinated anymore if it's been more than a certain time since the second dose, and I exceed this limit by 10 days. Aaarhg! I travel next week and felt so dumb for not checking earlier, as I would have the time to get a booster and meet the new requirements. At the end I found a test I can get on time, thank goodness, but that's a lesson learned (I usually am more prepared in advance, but got too relaxed thinking there wouldn't be restrictions). On a more positive note, I collected a fresh batch of strips and needles from the pharmacy and have enough supplies for my trip. Oh! And I discovered instant mashed potato doesn't affect my BG! Well, at least if it's inmediately followed for a good amount of walking haha. 

Have a nice day, and if you are lucky enough to have a holiday abroy, make sure to check the last requirements!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning 7.2 for me.

I hope all goes well, and quickly, for you today @eggyg 
Good luck in you exam @Bloden . Exams, yikes.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

8.2 this morning. Had an uncomfortable stiff neck for a few days. Hope it settles as it catches you out all the time. Cannot decide if I slept awkwardly Wednesday or it was the anti-Covid breeze in patient transport that day.


----------



## eggyg

Thanks everyone. On my way now. 

Good luck on your exam @Bloden and another big well done on your HS. 

Do you think I’m a tad stressed?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Bloden on that 5.2.
My reading was 4.3. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4. Some gaps in the cloud to day -humidity lower - yesterday was like living in soup.
@eggyg  very best wishes for today
@Bloden Pob lwc


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

Sorry I haven’t posted for a while but have been waking between 6.2 and 6.9 pretty much every day this week - a little higher than I was before but still fine.

I’ve made an interesting new discovery. After a month or so of sensors reading completely wrong, I decided to try and place my libre on my abdomen instead of my arm - I know it’s not the done thing but thought I would just experiment and if it didn’t work, that was my own fault. 

Amazingly, it has worked really well without even needing much warm up time! Even since I was young, I’ve always had very small, skinny arms with barely any fat on them at all and I wonder if this could be a factor? Of course I naturally have more fat on my abdomen (though I’m still a very small person) and the readings have majorly improved!

So I think I might just stick with this from now on.  Also means I can wear it more discreetly if I want to which is always a good thing.

Have a good day


----------



## rayray119

Was 6.4 this morning. Yesterday I got a too good to go order(it's an app were you can get food for cheap that shops can't sell but you don't know what you're going to get.) think I'm sorted for bread for a while. 


Got another appointment at doctors today as last test came back normal.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 today for me. 

And a power cut as well. All the power is out in the entire block it looks like. No interior lights on anywhere and a big hole at the top of the road surrounded by workmen gazing wistfully into it. 
Of course I’m meant to be WFH today so that’s that likely scuppered. 

Finally got an update from the police and it seems that they didn’t arrest him as expected and apparently I’m overreacting at the lack of updates from them. 
They’ve promised a detailed update next week.


----------



## gll

rayray119 said:


> Got another appointment at doctors today as last test came back normal.


let us know how it goes <3 x


----------



## rayray119

gll said:


> let us know how it goes <3 x


Will do I think last time they did agree to refer a bisopy for cerlic deicise anyway even though blood test came back negative because cerlic UK says you get a negative blood test result with it and to speak to a doctor if your symptoms still persist particularly if you have type 1 diabetes or close relative with it(both of which and aplly to me) (and a quite a few other other people told me they had negaty blood test but for proved to have it letter)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

I think a spot of gardening today as no mow may is well and truly over. We've only got a small front lawn/hay meadow. I think I'll just cut a path through it to the bird feeding area.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

sg295 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sorry I haven’t posted for a while but have been waking between 6.2 and 6.9 pretty much every day this week - a little higher than I was before but still fine.
> 
> I’ve made an interesting new discovery. After a month or so of sensors reading completely wrong, I decided to try and place my libre on my abdomen instead of my arm - I know it’s not the done thing but thought I would just experiment and if it didn’t work, that was my own fault.
> 
> Amazingly, it has worked really well without even needing much warm up time! Even since I was young, I’ve always had very small, skinny arms with barely any fat on them at all and I wonder if this could be a factor? Of course I naturally have more fat on my abdomen (though I’m still a very small person) and the readings have majorly improved!
> 
> So I think I might just stick with this from now on.  Also means I can wear it more discreetly if I want to which is always a good thing.
> 
> Have a good day



That made me laugh!  My abdomen is rather big, too big too, for a small person, 155cm tall, & I have skinny arms too! Mine are well toned from carrying heavy plates of food for many years & I’ve been complimented a few times by nurses trying to get blood from me for having very tightly toned skinny arms that they find a challenge to find my veins which are very deep!


----------



## eggyg

I’m home! All fine in the ovarian area, phew! The consultant thinks it is probably my small intestine problem, the CA125 can show up inflammation/ disease  in the bowel ( had my FIT back and that was clear so not bowel cancer, although still awaiting H. pylori results). I had two scans, out and inside!  Not very comfortable at all. Had more bloods taken to recheck CA125, it’s possible I was having an “ attack” when I had the first test. And TBF I was having a lot of pain at the time as that’s why I went to GP. Results to go to GP and we’ll go from there. In the meantime, I’m just eating very small meals, very slowly. I am so relieved and actually feel I can breath for the first time in two weeks. Thanks for all your lovely messages and support.


----------



## gll

@eggyg I am so pleased to hear that. Sorry the procedure was a bit horrid but now all is done I hope you can relax and actually enjoy the rest of your day.
More hugs because you deserve them xxxx


----------



## Robin

Phew! @eggyg . Hope you can fit in a Nana nap amongst your and Mr eggys's other appointments.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

Only just had time to get on here today, as covering colleagues who are on vacation today and all next week.

6.4 this morning so not too bad, but really need to sort myself out with eating better, getting back into running and yoga regularly, its all a bit hit and miss at the moment, and getting y house sorted as that is getting messy as well.  Think I am letting work take over my life and by the time I log off I am too tired to do anything but sleep.

@Bloden - congratulations on your HS

@eggyg - pleased to read your update that your scans were all good, as it is so worrying waiting for these appointments.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Phew! @eggyg . Hope you can fit in a Nana nap amongst your and Mr eggys's other appointments.


I feel like nodding off now. Mr Eggy going to hospital on his own, I may have a nap. It’ll be typical the DSN will ring as soon as I close my eyes. I’ve just been told she’ll call PM!


----------



## sg295

Lanny said:


> That made me laugh!  My abdomen is rather big, too big too, for a small person, 155cm tall, & I have skinny arms too! Mine are well toned from carrying heavy plates of food for many years & I’ve been complimented a few times by nurses trying to get blood from me for having very tightly toned skinny arms that they find a challenge to find my veins which are very deep!


I’m just slightly taller than you at 160cm and yes I am a rather little person, I still have some old t shirts from when I was a teenager that fit me so clearly haven’t grown much since then


----------



## rayray119

[QUOTE/]


Got another appointment at doctors today as last test came back normal.
[/QUOTE]

Well they no revering me to a gastoolagist which may take a while but perhaps it be a rare case I did end up getting that urtascan much sooner then thought.


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> Will do I think last time they did agree to refer a bisopy for cerlic deicise anyway even though blood test came back negative because cerlic UK says you get a negative blood test result with it and to speak to a doctor if your symptoms still persist particularly if you have type 1 diabetes or close relative with it(both of which and aplly to me) (and a quite a few other other people told me they had negaty blood test but for proved to have it letter)


Have they considered Crohn's disease as that is also an autoimmune condition or gallstones.


----------



## rebrascora

Doing one of @Lanny G'day Mates greetings!

3.8 for me on the new Libre sensor and it has me in the red pretty well all night but the 2 occasions I double checked I was mid to high 4s and after my midnight yomp again last night (that is a walking yomp not bedroom antics for anyone possibly misinterpreting )  I didn't take any Levemir last night so really not worried about all that red other that my stats now showing 13% below range for the past 7 days, but still 86% in target so just 1% above and most of the red wasn't really hypo anyway although it does include that day I injected 24 units of Fiasp instead of Levemir, so there was a bit of genuine red . I knocked another couple of units off my morning Levemir too but Libre has continued in and out of the red until this afternoon despite finger pricks showing mid 4s to low 5s which is where I am happy being unless I have to drive anywhere. Anyway, the important thing is that I am happy and feel safe even if my consultant may have a heart attack when he sees my results . To be fair, he is aware that Libre reads low for many people and usually doesn't worry about the amount of hypos it shows as long as they aren't bad ones. Going to head out on the MeMe this evening for a little ride and then all weekend we are at Beamish museum driving the horses. You know you are getting old when you become a museum exhibit!!

@Bloden. Many congrats on yet another HS and very best of luck with your exam although I imagine it will be over now.... so hope it went well.

@eggyg Enjoy your nap. SO RELIEVED that there was nothing untoward, other than your usual problems acting up of course, which is bad enough but you definitely don't need more on your plate. Phew!


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> Spain still requires passengers from the UK to show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test.


Does it have to be a PCR or LFT? I ask because someone i know is hoping to go to Spain but couldn't have jabs as waiting for an operation and now doesn't need them as lots of countries aren't asking for them.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i'm so glad everything was ok.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

freesia said:


> Does it have to be a PCR or LFT? I ask because someone i know is hoping to go to Spain but couldn't have jabs as waiting for an operation and now doesn't need them as lots of countries aren't asking for them.


Either PCR within 72 hours or antigen test within 24 hours:






						Entry requirements - Spain travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> Have they considered Crohn's disease as that is also an autoimmune condition or gallstones.


Yes I mentioned that  to them a test they did a test to check for something that might be caused by Crohn's decise that came back normal. Hopefully if the gastroinolist picks up the reveferal(they said they's no guarantee they will) they might have a bit more of a clue and when I went to s and w for this problem they did rule out gallstones. The a and e doctor told with stomach pain there is 3 things they rule out gallstones, pancreatitis(if it did turn out to be that I would have thought man my pancreas is causing nothing but trouble this year) and I can't remember what else they said


----------



## Elenka_HM

freesia said:


> Does it have to be a PCR or LFT? I ask because someone i know is hoping to go to Spain but couldn't have jabs as waiting for an operation and now doesn't need them as lots of countries aren't asking for them.


Either one, @Bruce Stephens sent you a good link with more info!


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning everyone! 6.3 today.
> 
> Yesterday I had a little panic moment as I discovered Spain still requires passengers from the UK to show proof of vaccination or a negative covid test. Now I have the 2 doses of Pfizer but that's not considered as fully vaccinated anymore if it's been more than a certain time since the second dose, and I exceed this limit by 10 days. Aaarhg! I travel next week and felt so dumb for not checking earlier, as I would have the time to get a booster and meet the new requirements. At the end I found a test I can get on time, thank goodness, but that's a lesson learned (I usually am more prepared in advance, but got too relaxed thinking there wouldn't be restrictions). On a more positive note, I collected a fresh batch of strips and needles from the pharmacy and have enough supplies for my trip. Oh! And I discovered instant mashed potato doesn't affect my BG! Well, at least if it's inmediately followed for a good amount of walking haha.
> 
> Have a nice day, and if you are lucky enough to have a holiday abroy, make sure to check the last requirements!


Snap! @Elenka_HM - I thought everything was back to normal. Thankfully, my hairdresser told me there are still rules in place for France and Spain. We’re not going for another month, but I would’ve rocked up to passport control without giving it a second thought. Close shaves all round!


----------



## Bloden

PHEW!!! @eggyg


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Bloden said:


> We’re not going for another month, but I would’ve rocked up to passport control without giving it a second thought.


Things may well be different in a month, of course. (I think the govt web page warns that the rules can change abruptly.)


----------



## Bloden

Bruce Stephens said:


> Things may well be different in a month, of course. (I think the govt web page warns that the rules can change abruptly.)


Well, yeah, that’s true. When we were about to travel back from Spain last December the rules changed. How easily I’d forgotten all of this!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Yes I mentioned that  to them a test they did a test to check for something that might be caused by Crohn's decise that came back normal. Hopefully if the gastroinolist picks up the reveferal(they said they's no guarantee they will) they might have a bit more of a clue and when I went to s and w for this problem they did rule out gallstones. The a and e doctor told with stomach pain there is 3 things they rule out gallstones, pancreatitis(if it did turn out to be that I would have thought man my pancreas is causing nothing but trouble this year) and I can't remember what else they said


Athough looking at the notes they written about the appointment they seem to think I'm just being difficult


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 again for me this morning.


----------



## Lanny

06:24 BS 6.8  MUCH better than yesterday & no overnight hypos!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Took most of yesterday learning the curve ball but, have NOW, or at least a better idea of it until something else comes up, so,  a MUCH happier bunny!  AND I remembered to eat 3 times albeit smaller meals than usual: THERE’S a good tip for dieting; distract myself with something obsessive & I eat less be it not at all or less than usual IF I remember to eat!  Every time a major golf tournament is on that I watch, namely The US Masters & The Open, I lose about 5 pounds in weight over the four days it’s on! The Open at St Andrews is on next month AND Tiger Woods is playing! EVEN BETTER the very expensive £33.99 a month to buy Sky Sports on Now TV is now only £17.99 for 2 months promo that’s now on until 12/06/22 so, I’ve put it on the calendar to remind me to buy that tomorrow night at 23:00 so, I can get the FULL use of it over the next two months although, The Open is the last golf major of the year & I don’t really care that much about other sports but, you never know something might catch my fancy?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. And today’s logistical teaser is…how to get to riding when the Women's Tour bike race is starting in the town where I pick daughter up, and passing through our village at the time I shall be coming back. (We’ve had bike races through before, and they don’t ever close the roads for very long, I think I'll pick D up early, and then just have a coffee after my lesson and wait til the coast is clear).


----------



## rayray119

9.7 for me this morning


----------



## ColinUK

@Robin Why not just join in on a bike?!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.2 at last. Maybe the tease is over for good !!! 

Nothing planned for today except surviving the day with a very difficult dog.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> @Robin Why not just join in on a bike?!


One bit of the route is the official 'Queen of the Mountain' features for the stage. I’d never make it up that hill!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## freesia

Good morning. The new sensor seems accurate so far, the only issue being i'd dropped overnight into the 4s and nothing was bringing it up. When i woke properly this morning, i'd dropped to 2.9 !!! OJ now on board, waiting for it to work so i can get on with the day. Cleaning, washing and changing beds are on the list...ooooh i live an exciting life!

Have a good day whatever you are doing.
@Gwynn congrats on the HS


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.2 at last. Maybe the tease is over for good !!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today except surviving the day with a very difficult dog.


You hit it bang on the nose this time!  Well done on your HS!


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me but it was 7.7 earlier when I woke to inject Levemir so I stuck in a unit of Fiasp and went back to sleep for an hour. Managed without any Levemir last night again after a 1am walk to bring levels down from 10 and rising.... Didn't do the big hill, just a 4 mile mainly flat walk but at a pace fast enough to make me breath more deeply and sweat a bit. Levels turned promptly around (with a bit of help from a unit of Fiasp and came rattling back down rather more steeply than I expected so I had a couple of JBs on 4.9 with a vertical downward arrow on the way home to steady the drop but maybe just one would have been enough as levels went back up a bit higher than I wanted and then levelled out whilst I slept. Anyway, breakfast is don't to need to head out for the day. Hope everyone has a great weekend and if you are at Beamish say "hello"


Robin said:


> One bit of the route is the official 'Queen of the Mountain' features for the stage. I’d never make it up that hill!


You would on a horse though!!

Many congratulations to @Gwynn for pinning that HS down and nabbing it this morning. Well done. Hope the dog settles. 
.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 but did have to use my inhalers during the night.  Off to a Wedding in Wiltshire today so will be leaving soon, only the 4th attempt, but finally happening for the lovely couple today.

@Gwynn - congratulations on the HS, hope the dog settles down


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Gwynn 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something today

Upstairs neighbours came home not long after midnight this morning and the 5 year old was howling for ages, along with the thunder and pelting rain it wasn't a relaxing night
xxxx


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.0 here.

Nice work @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Gwynn. 

What makes a male of the species have hot flashes all night long? It’s like sleeping up against a radiator.  What with that and my brain whirring with Welsh after yesterday’s exam, not much sleep was had. Off to a nearby castle today for a walk and a cream tea - had a look online and all four tea rooms on offer are fans of checked tablecloths and doilies. Can’t wait!

Good luck getting to riding @Robin.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I go from the sublime to the ridiculous. I’d been up four hours this time yesterday! Anyhoo, 8.4 on this newish sensor, only 6 on the metre. 

It was lovely having a lie in, albeit with two trips to the loo. Nothing much going on today, Weather is not brilliant and after a stressful, and busy, two weeks I’m just chillin’! 

Have a super Saturday. 

Congratulations @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HSs.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  4.0 here.
> 
> Nice work @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Gwynn.
> 
> What makes a male of the species have hot flashes all night long? It’s like sleeping up against a radiator.  What with that and my brain whirring with Welsh after yesterday’s exam, not much sleep was had. Off to a nearby castle today for a walk and a cream tea - had a look online and all four tea rooms on offer are fans of checked tablecloths and doilies. Can’t wait!
> 
> Good luck getting to riding @Robin.


I sleep next to an iceberg! Which is good because it’s me who has the night sweats. He gets warm off me and I get cool off him!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 8.9 for me…I woke and 6.30 and before I knew it it was 8am, I don’t know how that happened. I wonder what bg was at 6.30…ah well. Weird dreams too.

Saturday, so cricket for my husband, after the usual roller coaster of getting team sorted, and garden for me.

Pleased to see your good news @eggyg …hope you enjoy a relaxing day today.


----------



## Griffin.

12.1
Trending down I like it I like it alot. 
Spent the day yesterday in low power mode and slept pretty much all day. 
Feeling loads better so I may limber the old calf and thigh muscles up and go for a lurch around the park I can't do another day of nothing this whole paint by numbers life is really messing with my head at the moment. Need a change of scenery
What ever you get up to today have a good one 
Heads up heart strong 
Griff x


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> Yes I mentioned that  to them a test they did a test to check for something that might be caused by Crohn's decise that came back normal. Hopefully if the gastroinolist picks up the reveferal(they said they's no guarantee they will) they might have a bit more of a clue and when I went to s and w for this problem they did rule out gallstones. The a and e doctor told with stomach pain there is 3 things they rule out gallstones, pancreatitis(if it did turn out to be that I would have thought man my pancreas is causing nothing but trouble this year) and I can't remember what else they said


My other half has mildly symptomatic Crohn's and that was diagnosed by MRI and fecal calprotectin test, he takes a medication called Pentasa but they want him to take immunosuppressants but he is unwilling as he only gets periodic flare up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Spent a couple of hours yesterday fixing the windscreen washer on my mini. Ended up in improvising a diaphragm with cling film in a valve.. It's only 26 years old, don't they make anything to last these days.

Chores done so it must be time for a coffee.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Don't really have a waking reading, been up and down since 3am after I was woke up with my uterus having a tantrum and demanding as many painkillers as I could safely throw at it. got back to sleep at about 5am so woke up at 8am, jabbed in bed and went back to sleep again 

I feel human-ish now but I can foresee there will not be enough coffee in the world to feel normal today 

Got a sensor on and really need to fix all the alarms and overnight alarms and noises. I'm using diabox too so going to go thru both apps and figure out what I really need switched on and when 

Hope you are all having a great day today


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> fecal calprotectin test,


i think this was test they did hopfully the gastogist will pick it up and have a bit more of clue) the doctors are are like "just expect what we yold you it is originally and there are no tests for it) exact nhs say otherwise.


----------



## rayray119

athough maybye my rouitne blood test next week will pick somthing up(not sure if they are testing for other things as well as HBA1C


----------



## Lanny

A mini rant alert!  A rare one from me but, only a half annoyed emoji rather than a full out hopping mad red faced emoji!

Just taken my midday tresiba & pills & this time half gagged the uncoated pills, had to swallow blindly ie. not properly focusing on swallowing, got them down me BUT, only half way down my gullet somewhere & I can still feel them in my oesophagus & needs lots of water to swallow them down properly! I HATE IT when that happens! 

I have a damaged swallowing reflex since my first bout of Bells Palsy in 2001 & I need to concentrate & focus when eating & drinking to consciously swallow! Even then, I have difficulty swallowing pills & long noddles/spaghetti & cut them up at home or not eat that when out & about! Also, I don’t like talking or have people talk to me when eating which my family & friends know about! Sometimes pills are coated & I don’t taste them but, sometimes they’re uncoated & the taste makes me gag! With the free prescriptions these last how many years, I forget how long now, it’s very unpredictable as to what pills I get as it’s all generic! 

I got the pills swallowed properly with loads of water but, I think they cause some bruising as I feel a bit tender there now & will be for a bit every time this had happened! But, even worse is not swallowing them at all & throwing them up  with my very strong gag reflex, my body compensating for the swallowing reflex, before I swallow & a whole day’s pills are gone which has happened to me twice before!  Have to take another lot &, although it’s not VITALLY important, they go out of sync & I start new packets of pills a day later! And I remember once posting about gagging a tiny allergy pill up my nose! It came down eventually & nearly choked me when it did as I wasn’t expecting it!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> A mini rant alert!  A rare one from me but, only a half annoyed emoji rather than a full out hopping mad red faced emoji!
> 
> Just taken my midday tresiba & pills & this time half gagged the uncoated pills, had to swallow blindly ie. not properly focusing on swallowing, got them down me BUT, only half way down my gullet somewhere & I can still feel them in my oesophagus & needs lots of water to swallow them down properly! I HATE IT when that happens!
> 
> I have a damaged swallowing reflex since my first bout of Bells Palsy in 2001 & I need to concentrate & focus when eating & drinking to consciously swallow! Even then, I have difficulty swallowing pills & long noddles/spaghetti & cut them up at home or not eat that when out & about! Also, I don’t like talking or have people talk to me when eating which my family & friends know about! Sometimes pills are coated & I don’t taste them but, sometimes they’re uncoated & the taste makes me gag! With the free prescriptions these last how many years, I forget how long now, it’s very unpredictable as to what pills I get as it’s all generic!
> 
> I got the pills swallowed properly with loads of water but, I think they cause some bruising as I feel a bit tender there now & will be for a bit every time this had happened! But, even worse is not swallowing them at all & throwing them up  with my very strong gag reflex, my body compensating for the swallowing reflex, before I swallow & a whole day’s pills are gone which has happened to me twice before!  Have to take another lot &, although it’s not VITALLY important, they go out of sync & I start new packets of pills a day later! And I remember once posting about gagging a tiny allergy pill up my nose! It came down eventually & nearly choked me when it did as I wasn’t expecting it!


I have to take 4 penicillin every day for the rest of my life and have done for 15 years. They were always coated. They once tried to fob me off with uncoated ones. Yuk! They taste like soil going down and it lingers. I told the pharmacist that in no uncertain terms that I must have the coated ones. It’s now written on my script. Free or not free, I’ve paid my dues over the years. I would get onto the pharmacy and tell them you can’t tolerate them. They’ll still be getting paid the same from the NHS whether they’re uncoated or not.


----------



## Lanny

Thanks for that @eggyg  I never knew that was possible! It’s been an ongoing problem for swallowing uncoated pills since my gag reflex is SO strong: it needs to be, though; only takes a second when distracted, for whatever reason, & I choke! Sometimes even on my own saliva or phlegm when I have a cold! That’s when I need to gag, cough & throw it up!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not a good start to the day today - 12.3! Yesterday I had a hypo around 3:00pm. Although I treated it I went from 3.7 to 2.9 so I treated it again.  It went to 3.2 so another round and it finally went above 5.0. Before my evening meal it was the elusive 5.2 and 7.8 before bed. The Zombie Carbs strike again!


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> i think this was test they did hopfully the gastogist will pick it up and have a bit more of clue) the doctors are are like "just expect what we yold you it is originally and there are no tests for it) exact nhs say otherwise.


You would know if they did as you would have had to take a poo sample directly to the lab as they have to be processed within a few hours.


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> You would know if they did as you would have had to take a poo sample directly to the lab as they have to be processed within a few hours.


Yep it was a test that got sent off.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Yep it was a test that got sent off.



Any that's probably a little bit tmi sorry


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I sleep next to an iceberg! Which is good because it’s me who has the night sweats. He gets warm off me and I get cool off him!


Don’t melt him! You’ll wake up to a man-size puddle.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Don’t melt him! You’ll wake up to a man-size puddle.



It reminds me! Some years ago I took this poor man in from the freezing cold. He was quite stout with coal black eyes and a nose that resembled a carrot. He also had the thinnest arms I have ever seen - almost twig like. Next morning I got up to find he had left without saying thank you. But worse was yet to come - he had peed all over the kitchen floor!


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> It reminds me! Some years ago I took this poor man in from the freezing cold. He was quite stout with coal black eyes and a nose that resembled a carrot. He also had the thinnest arms I have ever seen - almost twig like. Next morning I got up to find he had left without saying thank you. But worse was yet to come - he had peed all over the kitchen floor!


Not Mr @eggyg I hope.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Would you believe it, it's like busses, no HS for what seems forever and then two come at once. Yes, BG 5.2 again. Yessss. Just one more for a hat trick.....anyone want to place a bet?....

Today is the last *full* day dog sitting (I hope). We are exhausted, but the dog is slowly getting used to her new ('temporary') owners. (Famous last words). Already been out for a short walk with her at 5am. I think we both appreciated it.

Survival is the game today. I think we may just about survive this. I'll let you know if we don't 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

11.something by the time I tested at about 5:50

Poor mum is off out the door already to walk to work as yet again her bus isn't running "due to staff shortages", hope her bus home will be running as if not her back will be killing her, they really need to get this sorted out as even at the height of the pandemic they didn't have these issues, it's only 6:11am and looking at their Twitter page there are already 28 services not running xx


----------



## Lucyr

5.2 this morning. No o don’t know what’s going on with my bg or why I’m at 98% in range but I’ll take it. Halved my boluses at dinner last night and that seemed okay so might keep that up for a bit.

Got a new sharps bin yesterday in a different colour. Had one that includes recycled materials for the first time.

Also trying to get on track with eating for budget and weight. Did a meal plan and a shop, breakfast and lunches easy enough to plan but dinners are really hard to come up with when cooking for one. Next weeks meal plan includes a few ready meals, a few too many really but hard to get variety otherwise.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Repeat of Friday's 8.2. Pleases with that as spiked badly before bed. Bad night as woke coughing and sneezing badly at 3:30. If felt as if trigger had come through slightly open window. Pollen cloud?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on the nose this Sunny Sunday morning

Yesterday 11.1
however having hard just a shake for breakfast yesterday plus my meds by the time I had a (late lunch) it was down to a more respectable 6.6 and later pre my evening meal (just a berry boosted shake) delivered a HS.

For the last few days I’ve been on some pretty strong antibiotics on top of my regular meds.
So next Tuesday have Hba1c blood test booked, ive already managed to book a phone call with GP for next Friday so will see how that goes,
I’m convinced I was better on Ozempic than Trulicity but will see how the results come back 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

It was sunny when I got up, but the cloud is slowing building up. Hey ho. Maybe some gardening, maybe a trip to Tesco, definitely some more pump education (thanks for the Pumping Insulin recommendation @Pumper_Sue). 

Hope ev1 has a nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## rayray119

Might not be strictly waking reading because I had been a wake for a while and couldn't get back to sleep light seems to wake me up but 7.4 before backfast)


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.2 at last. Maybe the tease is over for good !!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today except surviving the day with a very difficult dog.


A well deserved HS @Gwynn


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another lie in. 6.4 on the Libre and 5.9 on the metre. Touch wood they’re eventually getting into sync. Yesterday the Libre was reading three higher. Never had that before. Luckily I knew it wasn’t correct otherwise I’d have been correcting all day. 

Sunny morning but very breezy again, no plans so far except devouring a full English in about half an hour. Busy few weeks ahead, childcare duties three times a week as the other grandparents are off on holiday tomorrow for two weeks. So we’re making the most of days like today. 

Have a sunny Sunday all. 
Well done again @Gwynn on your HS and also @Lucyr, well done.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @Gwynn & @Lucyr on those specials!!
This morning my reading was 5.5 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here, but I lay on the sensor big time overnight. I woke up around 5 am with a flat line in the red for several hours, but as soon as I turned over, it popped up to the 5s. It’s ruined my Time in Target stats, I had a rare 0% 7 day figure for lows until now.

Managed to avoid tangling with the bike race yesterday, though daughter was nearly late for our riding lesson, what we hadn’t realised was that all the bikes would warm up round the local backstreets, and she couldn’t get off her drive for ages because of mini pelotons coming past the whole time.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.1. Wishing everyone a lovely blue sky and warm sunshine - it is lovely here after all that low cloud and drizzle last week. Need to pack a good picnic for tomorrow's marathon drive to Colwyn Bay and back. Weird - one route finder says it is 87 miles away and another says 114  but both say 2 hours 50 min. Leaving at 05.00 to make sure of reaching biometric appointments by 09.00.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Lanny

08:57 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Already had breakfast of seafood ramen, just finished slurping: it’s considered to be polite by the Japanese to slurp your noodles; show that you like them! 

Forgot that there’s one more golf major this month, this Thursday to Sunday actually, before The Open next month but, NEVER EVER SEEN IT BEFORE: The US Open; the first of Rory McIlroy’s major wins! It’s only ever been on Sky Sports here & I’m looking forward to seeing it for the first time!  That’ll finish off the golf majors that I’ve seen albeit only seen the US PGA once one year when the BBC showed having lost out to Sky Sports for the first time for coverage of The Open & won the rights to The US PGA THAT YEAR which was after The Open in the old format; been moved in the new format to after the US Masters & is therefore the 2nd golf major of the year now! But, The BBC lost again to Sky Sports! The BBC only has highlights of the 4 golf majors for few years now & I need to get Sky Sports to see live golf majors which weren’t too expensive when Now TV did the weekly sports passes but, now have to pay for monthly pass! So, I just stuck to watching the 2 golf majors I’ve watched since 2000; The US Masters & The Open! Now, I get to see The Open next month for less thanks to the promo & get to see The US Open too as a bonus! Happy Days! So, just to make ABSOLUTELY SURE I didn’t forget I bought the two month pass for £17.99 yesterday & was watching The Canadian Open on this week where last minute golfers are trying to qualify for The US Open next week! Obviously NEVER seen THAT before either! So, I may be a bit golf distracted next week watching The US Open? I’m a pretty excited, happy golf bunny right now!


----------



## ColinUK

Congrats to @Lucyr  and @Gwynn  on the HS’s!

5.8 for me again today. That’s three in a row. 

Cancelled yoga this morning after a huge row with a friend who’s jealous that I’m going away with another friend next week. Not that this one would ever suggest going away anywhere anyway but suddenly feels hard done by with his six figure salary and inherited house about five minutes from Parliament. 
I know there’s no love lost between these two friends but I’ve stayed neutral and refused to take sides in their petty falling out. However if I’m forced to take sides it’ll clearly be the one I speak with more often, see more often, and who isn’t a 40 year old petulant child that gets my vote. 

Anyway…. Dad’s making a decent recovery from his knee replacement op. Not seen them but will pop in at some point this week to torment him a little I’m sure. 

Choir audition later which I’m looking forward to and then it’s For All Mankind S3 on AppleTV and Top Gear viewing planned for this evening!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 but ate what I wanted at the wedding, drank too much Prosecco, danced a lot and needed my inhalers again during the night.  

Congratulations to @Gwynn and @Lucyr on today’s HS.


----------



## Griffin.

16.1 
A little high this morning it may be down to all the stress from last night... 
Just as I went to bed last night the street was flooded in blue lights and sirens and armed Bloomin policemen shouting and banging and crashing going on seems one of the people that live down the road had gotten into a whole bunch of trouble so q the dog barking and a whole lot of other stressful things going on in the background  seems the bloke had assulted someone in the local pub and had then run back to hide in his house. The police had gone round knocking on all of our doors teliing us to stay inside. At 11.45 so my stress levels shot up and the whole thing I went through a few weeks back came flooding back they ended up being here till 2.30 am ish and it took a good hour after they left to calm down again...... So today's plan is absolutely no plan going to watch bad TV and try and nap as much as I can and I may go for another walk in the park if the weather holds out.
Have a amazing day what ever you get up to folks.. 
Heads up and hearts strong 
Griff x


----------



## ColinUK

Texted the petulant child to see if he’s around later today and lo and behold he’s away on the south coast sailing and house hunting 

Honestly, life’s too short sometimes to bother and I do wonder why I do.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Texted the petulant child to see if he’s around later today and lo and behold he’s away on the south coast sailing and house hunting
> 
> Honestly, life’s too short sometimes to bother and I do wonder why I do.


We really do need the Facepalm emoji on here.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me although that was second waking. 

Washing's out and blowing in the allegedly moderate breeze.  I hope the pegs hold.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, very disappointing and surprising 12.1 for me. I spent all afternoon weeding my elderly neighbour’s garden…late pm until bedtime bg was on a steady climb…correction before bed seemed to work and then steady rise until I woke up. Was absolutely pooped before bed so was more concerned I’d go low.

Post breakfast it looks like I didn’t have and NR , I did. My back muscles are definitely telling me I spent all afternoon crouched over weeding. Maybe it’s the sore muscles…who knows, not me. 

Have dropped husband and friend at Hants v Yorkshire cricket, so I’m planning a nice relaxing potter in my own garden today ..no weeding! 

@Grannylorraine are the Prosecco and dancing related by chance  

@ColinUK i had two friends who fell out years ago, it split a friendship group in half and I was left in the middle…very frustrating. Isle of Wight for your holiday? The most relaxing place. We live so close and yet go so infrequently, it’s daft. Planning to go back to Osborne House again this year…have you been? It’s lovely.

Wishing everyone a sunny and relaxing Sunday


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 8.1 on waking, dropping to 3.6 now. I changed my breakfast ratio as i was going too high on work days, seems its too much for weekends  oh well, live and learn.

Congrats to @Gwynn and @Lucyr on your HS

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lisa66 Yup! Got a beautiful cottage booked that’s more than large enough for us. It’s 5 bedrooms, thatched, in a lovely rambling garden. 
I’ve been to the IoW before but probably not for 40 odd years. I know we went to Osborn House as I bought a scroll which went on my bedroom wall. 
I also remember seeing them bottle the coloured sand at Alum Chine/Sands (?) and it being so windy that the wind whipped up stones in the car park that then smashed the front and rear windscreen in our new car!


----------



## Lanny

Right! Just had my last lot of pills today with no problems because I just had a cup of Italian roast with a chocolate chip shortbread cookie for morning coffee break & the taste of the coffee covered the taste of the pills! Wasn’t really hungry but, remembered to eat SOMETHING so, will probably have something more substantial later on in the afternoon! Have already ordered new pills & will speak to the chemist about getting coated pills, please, before asking for my usual delivery!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We really do need the Facepalm emoji on here.


Definitely, it’s my most used emoji when messaging my daughters!  More powerful than an eye roll.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Definitely, it’s my most used emoji when messaging my daughters!  More powerful than an eye roll.


Is that like a Duh! Hitting my head emoji?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @Lisa66 Yup! Got a beautiful cottage booked that’s more than large enough for us. It’s 5 bedrooms, thatched, in a lovely rambling garden.
> I’ve been to the IoW before but probably not for 40 odd years. I know we went to Osborn House as I bought a scroll which went on my bedroom wall.
> I also remember seeing them bottle the coloured sand at Alum Chine/Sands (?) and it being so windy that the wind whipped up stones in the car park that then smashed the front and rear windscreen in our new car!


Five bedrooms! I’m on my way!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Is that like a Duh! Hitting my head emoji?


No, more like “ what the blooming heck!” Or “ I give up!” Endless possibilities.


----------



## eggyg

@Lanny just for you!


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> @Lanny just for you!


But, that’s exactly what I do when I hit my head going Duh! I’m SO stupid!


----------



## Lanny

It’s probably just as well I verbalise my emojis so you lot know EXACTLY what I’m feeling!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Definitely, it’s my most used emoji when messaging my daughters!  More powerful than an eye roll.


Mine too, when I message the kids!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Last day with the dog, but I haven't heard from my daughter (owner). I hope they come and pick up their dog today as promised.

BG 4.5. I thought stress was supposed to raise it !!!! Good job it's ok cos my stress levels have bern through the roof this last week.

Nothing to do today except to look out for my daughter arriving here ....

BP has bern mostly very good tok just a couple of spikes at the points of extreme stress.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning- 2.5


----------



## Griffin.

10.9 
Morning all it's looking like a beautiful dsy out there currently singing heatwave a love like yours don't come knocking everyday by Martha reeves and the vandellas {very badly I hasten to add} because they've been talking about this heatwave that's coming this week. Managed to get a little walk in yesterday and pretty much napped on and off all day with  a sprinkling of telly thrown into the mix for good measures have a scan later on hate being in that machine feels like your in a washing machine and the noise sets my tics off something fierce.
And who can drink 2litres of water and then not need a wee after? 
Never mind i'll just be very well hydrated for the rest of the day. 
Have a super day go get em tigers 
Remember heads up hearts strong
Don't let those numbers grind you down 
 Griff x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7 on the Libre, 5.4 on the metre. I think I might ring Abbott today. I fitted this sensor Thursday and it’s still reading up to 3 higher. Yesterday it read 6.9 just as I was getting ready to bolus for my tea, checked on the metre, 4.6! That could have been a disaster if I had done my usual half hour pre bolus. What do my fellow users think? Am I being unreasonable or is this unacceptable? It’s my first dodgy one since I started with it in October. 

Childcare day today, up early to have a relaxing couple of hours before the whirlwind arrives. Who knows what the day will bring. 

Have a great day. 

@Michael12421 hope you’ve had a big dollop of jam on your morning toast today. Take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Supermarket beckons, we seem to have munched our way through what I bought last week.
I think anything over 2mmol out is worth reporting to Abbott, @eggyg.


----------



## Lanny

07:06 BS 7.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Rather enjoyed watching Rory McIroy win The Canadian Open on the last day of it yesterday with Birdie after Birdie & even a few Eagles although he dropped one shot at one point when his playing partner, in the last pair with him as the leaders going into the last dat, Birdied & his lead was cut down to just one shot but, he pulled himself together & Birdied another hole to retain his 2 shot lead & won!  It was actually a title defence as he’d already won it last year so, he successfully defended & retained his title as The Canadian Open Champion! It must have been a pretty short course, though, as par for 18 holes is only 70, as opposed to the standard norm of 72, meaning there are 2 less long par 5 holes & more shorter par 4 holes instead so, the pros made really shirt work of it & really rounds of around 60, indeed The UK’s Justin Rose shot a final round of 60 yesterday, that you wouldn’t normally see such low rounds! It must be right at the heart of Toronto as well, or very near, as the city’s skyscrapers could be seen looming over the trees & bushes of the course?

So, going on into The US Open starting on Thursday Rory McIroy is on song & in form which bodes well & who knows he MAY win it again!  & Fingers Crossed emoji!

ncidentally, Graham McDowell started off the gold rush by winning The US Open first then, Rory won it the following year & Darren Clark won The Open a month after that!   How ANNOYING Siri just would not spell it for me saying it as McDole as it SHOULD be said in the Northern Irish way & had to spell it myself, so, hopefully spelt it right: possibly why he calls himself GMac as he, like Rory, lives in & plays the American PGA tour; he must have been sick of the Americans saying his name wrong! I know the feeling as some have made a right mangle of my name as a child at school & was so much easier once I called myself Lanny from age 12 on! Everybody called me since then although, mum called me by my first name if I was in trouble & my full name including surname if in BIG trouble!


----------



## ColinUK

5.6 

C'est tout pour moi ce matin.  Bonne journée les amis!

Oh and @eggyg you’d be very welcome!


----------



## Lanny

Oops! Apologies to Graeme McDowell, THAT is how his name SHOULD be spelt & I may be banging the drum a bit but, it’s pronounced McDole!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Wow, wow, wow! @ColinUK  That is one Gorgeous  looking cottage inside & out!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.4 here.

Oo, that’s a scary low @Michael12421 - I hope you’re back up at a safer figure now. How hot has it been with you lately? The weather map of Spain was purple  in the newspaper on Saturday! That’s hot.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> Oh! Wow, wow, wow! @ColinUK  That is one Gorgeous  looking cottage inside & out!


I know right!!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 9.2 for me. 5.9 before bed so I had an oatcake, which I obviously didn’t need….line went up and then flat all night….ah well.

Beautiful cottage @ColinUK …I bet you can’t wait to get there and relax.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

goodybags said:


> Good morning 6.1 today
> 
> have a great day everybody



Snap! 6.1 for me too.

Supposed to be a warm week this week apparently?


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.4 did have something to eat at 3 o'clock this morning when I was 4.8.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This morning my reading was 5.6. 

Dez


----------



## gll

Morning all 15.1 (sensor) 16.8 (fingerprick) but was already up and rising by that point.

Not sure what todays plans are, been a big ball of hormones all weekend so regroup and see what needs done


----------



## MikeyBikey

Looks like I did a few , etc. but forgot to post my own reading - a surprising 4.6!


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 4.4 here.
> 
> Oo, that’s a scary low @Michael12421 - I hope you’re back up at a safer figure now. How hot has it been with you lately? The weather map of Spain was purple  in the ne minwspaper on Saturday! That’s hot.


It is very warm, so much so that I have had to  change my walking routine with Missy. In the morning it was a 45 minute walk and in the afternoon 75 minutes. I have had to swap them over because whilst it is only about 25 degrees in the morning in the afternoon it gets anything between 35 and 40.That suits both of us just fine We get daily warnings because the UV is extremely high hence lashings of Factor 50  and a sombrero the size of the Starship Enterprise.  I have had 7 skin cancers removed and I do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Lanny

Well, half a result!  Got a bit distracted & a wee bit late calling the chemist this morning but, just did it! They say some of the tablets I take are not made coated but, a note has made made to give me coated tablets that ARE made with a coating!

So, thanks very much for a possibility I wasn’t aware of @eggyg  ANY help in that department is a good thing as it’s a recurring problem that won’t ever go away: NOT going to SUDDENLY regain a fully working swallowing reflex after over 20 years of a damaged one!


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> Well, half a result!  Got a bit distracted & a wee bit late calling the chemist this morning but, just did it! They say some of the tablets I take are not made coated but, a note has made made to give me coated tablets that ARE made with a coating!
> 
> So, thanks very much for a possibility I wasn’t aware of @eggyg  ANY help in that department is a good thing as it’s a recurring problem that won’t ever go away: NOT going to SUDDENLY regain a fully working swallowing reflex after over 20 years of a damaged one!


Do you have access to a 'Swallowing' clinic as I know people who were referred after problems following radiotherapy for throat cancer.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Well that's one lot of washing out but the sun has gone and breeze dropped. Nevermind it's better than cluttering the house up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Leadinglights said:


> Do you have access to a 'Swallowing' clinic as I know people who were referred after problems following radiotherapy for throat cancer.


Never heard of one! Though I have mentioned to my GP’s over the years about difficulties in swallowing long things etc. Will mention it to the social worker at the health centre, who will ring me back at some point checking the results of the housing benefit front, & see if there’s something to help on THAT front too? 

Thanks so much for that @Leadinglights 

It would seem that sometimes having a rant, mini or full blown, IS very useful & helpful! 

I just LOVE this forum’s lovely lot of people sometimes!  Big hugs & kisses to all of you! XOXOXO!


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks!

4.1 for me this morning and a lovely flatfish just above the red all the time I was asleep with no evening Levemir for several days now. Very happy with that. Photo taken after breakfast so levels are rising...



Our weekend at Beamish museum was enjoyable but exhausting. The lads were so good and let children of all ages from babes in arms to teenagers, poke, prod, tickle and hug them them from head to tummy whilst they stood stock still. I thankfully managed to keep the the kids away from their back ends but it took eyes in the back of my head! What do people not understand about a nice firm stroke as oppose to barely touching them which if course feels more like an irritating fly and of course with blinkers on the horses can't see that it is a human. The only time they were naughty was when I left them with Ian to queue for an ice cream for him and they got fidgety and Zak started bouncing. Considering that Arthur is only 6yrs old (a relative baby still in horse terms) and only his second visit to the museum he did incredibly well and was even more docile than Zak, despite trams running in both directions and coming right past them in the town centre and other horses with vehicles rumbling past on the cobbles and the bus engines whirring and conductors dinging the bells and worst of all the 2 headed monsters (men carrying children on their shoulders)! We did between 12 and 14 miles each day driving around the site in between parking up and allowing people to come and pet them and ask questions, so it was a reasonable day's work although Zak, as usual, had to do the lion share as Arthur is a slacker and hangs back just enough to let Zak do all the pulling and just trots along next to him to keep him company.  

I know they look like donkeys in the first photo (or a mule in Arthur's case  ) because camera angle is unflattering and they have their ears back as they are listening for what is coming up behind them ie the next tram, bus or horse drawn vehicle. Then out on the road round the site where they look more like carriage horses... well at least Zak does. Also shows off my new hat (second hand) which I am really chuffed with. Pretty good fit too as there were only a couple of times I nearly lost it despite it being extremely blustery both days. Looking for some ribbon now to tie the colour of my skirt into the hat. For someone who is a complete and utter scruffbag 99% of the time, I was quite thrilled to hear a boy say to his sister who were sitting on the upper deck of the open top bus as we drove past them...... "Look the posh lady is waving at us" ! Compliment of the year!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> 4.1 for me this morning and a lovely flatfish just above the red all the time I was asleep with no evening Levemir for several days now. Very happy with that. Photo taken after breakfast so levels are rising...
> View attachment 21228
> 
> 
> Our weekend at Beamish museum was enjoyable but exhausting. The lads were so good and let children of all ages from babes in arms to teenagers, poke, prod, tickle and hug them them from head to tummy whilst they stood stock still. I thankfully managed to keep the the kids away from their back ends but it took eyes in the back of my head! What do people not understand about a nice firm stroke as oppose to barely touching them which if course feels more like an irritating fly and of course with blinkers on the horses can't see that it is a human. The only time they were naughty was when I left them with Ian to queue for an ice cream for him and they got fidgety and Zak started bouncing. Considering that Arthur is only 6yrs old (a relative baby still in horse terms) and only his second visit to the museum he did incredibly well and was even more docile than Zak, despite trams running in both directions and coming right past them in the town centre and other horses with vehicles rumbling past on the cobbles and the bus engines whirring and conductors dinging the bells and worst of all the 2 headed monsters (men carrying children on their shoulders)! We did between 12 and 14 miles each day driving around the site in between parking up and allowing people to come and pet them and ask questions, so it was a reasonable day's work although Zak, as usual, had to do the lion share as Arthur is a slacker and hangs back just enough to let Zak do all the pulling and just trots along next to him to keep him company.
> View attachment 21229View attachment 21230
> I know they look like donkeys in the first photo (or a mule in Arthur's case  ) because camera angle is unflattering and they have their ears back as they are listening for what is coming up behind them ie the next tram, bus or horse drawn vehicle. Then out on the road round the site where they look more like carriage horses... well at least Zak does. Also shows off my new hat (second hand) which I am really chuffed with. Pretty good fit too as there were only a couple of times I nearly lost it despite it being extremely blustery both days. Looking for some ribbon now to tie the colour of my skirt into the hat. For someone who is a complete and utter scruffbag 99% of the time, I was quite thrilled to hear a boy say to his sister who were sitting on the upper deck of the open top bus as we drove past them...... "Look the posh lady is waving at us" ! Compliment of the year!


Gorgeous photos! (You as well as the horses! Love the hat!) 
Saints preserve us from people who don’t know about horses! On Saturday, a child accompanying his mother to watch a sibling ride thoughtfully picked up one of the yard's dog's toys, which had been discarded in the car park. But he then lobbed it back through the gateway, where it whizzed past my horse's ear just as we were riding out of the yard. Fortunately he’s a very placid old gentleman, but it made him jump, and a more nervous horse could have spun and hightailed it back to his stable.


----------



## Lanny

And there we!  Just delivered & it ssems that Lisinopril, may be spelt wrong?, the blood pressure one is not made coated, & I got HUGE Atorvastin capsules instead so, that’s a bit easier to swallow despite it being bigger: capsules are generally easier to swallow for me; despite their size because of the coating & lozenge shape! It’s the round, flat uncoated tablets that I REALLY hate! So, now I know BP are uncoated I’ll ask for the next best thing & get longer pills over the round ones: ANYTHING to cut down on the choking possibilities; it’s been a problem for 20 years but, now getting more so I’ve noticed since I’m older now!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A whopping 9.5 this morning, but I did go out for dinner yesterday.  Need to get back on track.

@rebrascora - beautiful pictures.


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Well, half a result!  Got a bit distracted & a wee bit late calling the chemist this morning but, just did it! They say some of the tablets I take are not made coated but, a note has made made to give me coated tablets that ARE made with a coating!
> 
> So, thanks very much for a possibility I wasn’t aware of @eggyg  ANY help in that department is a good thing as it’s a recurring problem that won’t ever go away: NOT going to SUDDENLY regain a fully working swallowing reflex after over 20 years of a damaged one!


You’re very welcome. X


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> 4.1 for me this morning and a lovely flatfish just above the red all the time I was asleep with no evening Levemir for several days now. Very happy with that. Photo taken after breakfast so levels are rising...
> View attachment 21228
> 
> 
> Our weekend at Beamish museum was enjoyable but exhausting. The lads were so good and let children of all ages from babes in arms to teenagers, poke, prod, tickle and hug them them from head to tummy whilst they stood stock still. I thankfully managed to keep the the kids away from their back ends but it took eyes in the back of my head! What do people not understand about a nice firm stroke as oppose to barely touching them which if course feels more like an irritating fly and of course with blinkers on the horses can't see that it is a human. The only time they were naughty was when I left them with Ian to queue for an ice cream for him and they got fidgety and Zak started bouncing. Considering that Arthur is only 6yrs old (a relative baby still in horse terms) and only his second visit to the museum he did incredibly well and was even more docile than Zak, despite trams running in both directions and coming right past them in the town centre and other horses with vehicles rumbling past on the cobbles and the bus engines whirring and conductors dinging the bells and worst of all the 2 headed monsters (men carrying children on their shoulders)! We did between 12 and 14 miles each day driving around the site in between parking up and allowing people to come and pet them and ask questions, so it was a reasonable day's work although Zak, as usual, had to do the lion share as Arthur is a slacker and hangs back just enough to let Zak do all the pulling and just trots along next to him to keep him company.
> View attachment 21229View attachment 21230
> I know they look like donkeys in the first photo (or a mule in Arthur's case  ) because camera angle is unflattering and they have their ears back as they are listening for what is coming up behind them ie the next tram, bus or horse drawn vehicle. Then out on the road round the site where they look more like carriage horses... well at least Zak does. Also shows off my new hat (second hand) which I am really chuffed with. Pretty good fit too as there were only a couple of times I nearly lost it despite it being extremely blustery both days. Looking for some ribbon now to tie the colour of my skirt into the hat. For someone who is a complete and utter scruffbag 99% of the time, I was quite thrilled to hear a boy say to his sister who were sitting on the upper deck of the open top bus as we drove past them...... "Look the posh lady is waving at us" ! Compliment of the year!


Fantastic photos Barbara. You do look very push but how did you see under that hat! I can’t wear hats as I’m a pea head and look like Freddie “Parrot Face” Davies. Younger forum members will need to Google him!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Fantastic photos Barbara. You do look very push but how did you see under that hat! I can’t wear hats as I’m a pea head and look like Freddie “Parrot Face” Davies. Younger forum members will need to Google him!



Actually I am surprised that I had no problem seeing because it does look very low on those photos but I think maybe it is because the hat has quite a high crown, so it looks lower than it actually is. It certainly kept the sun out of my eyes though and sitting up a height on the carriage you are mostly looking down anyway.  

PS. I got to drive the lads a few times whilst Ian was eating his lunch/ice cream, so I am not always just the "passenger" but I have to get up and down to marshal the kids (and parents) when we park up, as Ian's mobility is not what it used to be and it is two big steps up to get on and off.... and after 2 days of sitting up there for 5-6 hours without getting down his back is now considerably worse! Must be bad as he is tough as nails and almost never complains about aches and pains. I think my midnight walks have been really helping with my posture/mobility as well as reducing my Levemir doses.....it is just time and motivation fitting them in. Not a hope in hell of tempting him to join me though. He is not remotely interested in walking for pleasure and likes to be tucked up in bed by 11pm at the latest, but to be honest I enjoy my solitary walks and he couldn't keep up with me.

Also quite proud of the fact that I ate a normal (but large and white  ) ham salad stottie sandwich 2 days running (we were provided with packed lunches) and just guessed the carbs and my insulin each time and got on with it. Didn't eat the biscuit or crisps and thankfully the drink was water but only went just over 10 each day so reasonably happy with how well I coped although it meant that I couldn't indulge in an ice cream when I treated Ian, as there was no way I was going to eat more carbs when my numbers were in double figures  .


----------



## Lanny

I think I got a spam email from DHL to confirm my address as nobody was in when they tried to deliver a parcel but, I’m not expecting anything as I haven’t bought anything! And surely my address would be on the parcel?  And I haven’t heard the doorbell these last few days but, that’s not necessarily indicative as I hear & ignore phantom doorbells a lot especially, on the cusp of sleep/waking that I’ve posted about before!

Has anyone else gotten an email like that? I’ve just left in inbox & not confirmed my address!


----------



## Griffin.

Lanny said:


> I think I got a spam email from DHL to confirm my address as nobody was in when they tried to deliver a parcel but, I’m not expecting anything as I haven’t bought anything! And surely my address would be on the parcel?  And I haven’t heard the doorbell these last few days but, that’s not necessarily indicative as I hear & ignore phantom doorbells a lot especially, on the cusp of sleep/waking that I’ve posted about before!
> 
> Has anyone else gotten an email like that? I’ve just left in inbox & not confirmed my address!


I would advise caution on that email there is a few scams going around and one of them does include DHL I got one from the tax office stating that I had payed them too much income tax and was due a refund of over 13 thousand pounds which is hilarious as I've been able to work in ten years so haven't paid income tax in donkeys. Have a read through the message check for typos And grammer errors and try click on the actual DHL logo of its real it should take you to the actual DHL website or alternatively id recommend getting the number from the actual website and  then calling them and asking what the message is all about.. 
Hope that helps kidda 
Griff x


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Griffin.  I thought so but, the me hearing doorbell thing gives me a tiny bit of maybe it’s real?


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> I think I got a spam email from DHL to confirm my address as nobody was in when they tried to deliver a parcel but, I’m not expecting anything as I haven’t bought anything! And surely my address would be on the parcel?  And I haven’t heard the doorbell these last few days but, that’s not necessarily indicative as I hear & ignore phantom doorbells a lot especially, on the cusp of sleep/waking that I’ve posted about before!
> 
> Has anyone else gotten an email like that? I’ve just left in inbox & not confirmed my address!


Its a well known spam. Don’t click on any links.
My kids have had them alleging they are from Hermes, and I’ve had one purporting to be from Yodel.


----------



## Lanny

I didn’t DARE click on anything @Robin & some I heard you shouldn’t even open as they spread viruses & most are caught in my spam filter & the few dodgy ones that get through I delete without opening! Just this one gave a tiny bit of doubt on my end or I wouldn’t have opened it!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Lanny said:


> Has anyone else gotten an email like that? I’ve just left in inbox & not confirmed my address!


Check https://www.dhl.com/gb-en/home/footer/fraud-awareness.html


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lanny, Robin is correct. Please don't click on any links. It will only confirm to the scammers that your e-mail address is current and in use.

Check out DHL's fraud awareness pages here



			https://www.dhl.com/gb-en/home/footer/fraud-awareness.html
		


If they are trying to get your home address then they may already have your on-line login details. Your details may have been leaked in on-line data breaches. You can check if your details have been leaked here



			https://haveibeenpwned.com/
		


Just enter your e-mail address and it will tell you. If yes, then I strongly urge you to change your password an any accounts that have been leaked.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Thanks @Bruce Stephens  Already deleted!


----------



## Lanny

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Lanny, Robin is correct. Please don't click on any links. It will only confirm to the scammers that your e-mail address is current and in use.
> 
> Check out DHL's fraud awareness pages here
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dhl.com/gb-en/home/footer/fraud-awareness.html
> 
> 
> 
> If they are trying to get your home address then they may already have your on-line login details. Your details may have been leaked in on-line data breaches. You can check if your details have been leaked here
> 
> 
> 
> https://haveibeenpwned.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Just enter your e-mail address and it will tell you. If yes, then I strongly urge you to change your password an any accounts that have been leaked.
> 
> Dez


Thanks too @MeeTooTeeTwo  That’s a very useful link & thank goodness my email accounts are all pwned free! & a Phew! Emoji!


----------



## Michael12421

good morning - 2.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

Yesterday morning was a great day at work - but a bit of a shocking & eventful afternoon 
with a foot problem (due to not taking correct care of my feet) to much to tell on here this time of morning 
but can be read on…

Thread 'Infected toe this is why we need to take care'
http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/infected-toe-this-is-why-we-need-to-take-care.100584/

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 10.1 on the Libre, 7.5 on the metre. I’m definitely taking this sensor off today, in fact right now. This is day five and I gave it one last chance and it blew it! I’ll call Abbott tomorrow when I don’t have any childcare duties. Luckily just picked up my new prescription on Thursday. It’s wrecked my TIR. 

Been awake since just after four, couldn’t sleep as legs were restless and I was hot. It’s not a very nice morning and I’ve got the kitchen light on! Fingers crossed for this “ heatwave” that’s supposedly heading our way, well, down south, it’ll still be cool up in the frozen north no doubt. 

Have a grand day.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I didn’t DARE click on anything @Robin & some I heard you shouldn’t even open as they spread viruses & most are caught in my spam filter & the few dodgy ones that get through I delete without opening! Just this one gave a tiny bit of doubt on my end or I wouldn’t have opened it!


Opening the email is unlikely to spread a virus but what it does do is confirm that someone opened the email. That indicates that the email address is Live so you’ll likely get more spam emails as a result. 

That tech used to see if an email has been opened is used by many companies to legitimately track engagement with content and click through vs open rates etc 

Any email from a courier company or HMRC etc just ignore it. Don’t even open it. Head directly to the website of the organisation it’s purporting to come from and check there for any outstanding anything.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## ColinUK

Well my run of 5’s has come to an end with a whopping 6.8 this morning!

Off to gaze at some beautiful jewellery in a bit at the Tiffany exhibition at the Saatchi Gallery. I do rather like sparkly things so I’m sure there will be a few bits which take my breath away.

I know one of the exhibits is the Tiffany Diamond and it’s a piece which has only been worn in public four times.


I won’t be picking up any trinkets from the gift shop!


----------



## Lucyr

9.4 this morning. Been absolutely exhausted for quite a few days now and started to worry it was covid again or the post viral fatigue building up again, but this morning I was up and out of bed at 6 without an alarm. Hopefully a good sign and won’t just be extra tired later!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up late this morning (6:30am) due to tiredness. I was out yesterday at 4am walking the dog!!!

Peace has descended on our household once again as the dog has now gone back to its owner. It was a very tough week, exhausting and stressful, but looking after the dog helped my daughter out.
The dog had a great time but was a bit noisy in the barking area. The only really sad bit was that it was nervous/frightened of everything all the time. But that did seem to improve a little as the week went along.

BG this morning 4.7

I will go out for a longer walk on the beach in a short while and soak in the relaxation (whilst exercising?).

Nothing else planned for today yet.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. I knocked half a unit off my basal last night because I seemed to be on a downward slope at bedtime, but the slope sneakily reversed itself the minute I went to sleep.
I hate it when a dodgy sensor ruins my time in range @eggyg , it usually happens just before a clinic appointment, and I’m sure they only look at the stats for the past week.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

Dog-clipping this morning, which always puts OH in a great mood, not! At least we save money, and Gwen’s feelings (she’s not a big fan of strangers touching her), if we do it ourselves. What about our marriage tho LOL?


----------



## rayray119

8.7 I did up having a snack in the middle of night again 

Yesterday I went to see if my livermir was ready after it had be ordered and apartlly there seems to be supply issues because it got rejected by all there suppliers the pharimist was going to give me to the prisriction to try another pharmacy but the realised he couldn't because I've already picked up other items on it. So said he'll message the surgery to see if they can change it pens until it's back in stock which isn't the best but it will do for now just hope they's no supply issues of that.


----------



## Lanny

goodybags said:


> Good morning 6.1 today
> 
> Yesterday morning was a great day at work - but a bit of a shocking & eventful afternoon
> with a foot problem (due to not taking correct care of my feet) to much to tell on here this time of morning
> but can be read on…
> 
> Thread 'Infected toe this is why we need to take care'
> http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/infected-toe-this-is-why-we-need-to-take-care.100584/
> 
> Have a great day everybody


Snap! I stubbed my left toe next to the little one yesterday & it bled as it hit the bit where the bottom of the nail bed meets the toe! It sure bled a lot, kept mopping it up with cotton bud after cotton so, let it bleed & crust over for a couple of hours then, washed it off with the wet cotton buds, added a drop or two of tea tree oil & then slathered it in Sudocream!  Didn’t sleep very well last night as it was throbbing a bit & still tender this morning! I wear memory foam type big flip flops/slippers in the house & maybe need to change to a covered traditional fur lined etc. house slipper?


----------



## Lanny

Gave up on sleeping a couple of hours ago? And getting hungry now so, 08:22 BS 8.4! A bit high but, DP & a painful toe!  We’re a RIGHT pair @goodybags !

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Tightly packed morning today with housing benefit case officer? At 10:00 & blood tests at 11:45!  OH! Just thought of my toe in shoes later walking the long health centre corridors! What IS it with me? I stubbed the same toe on the eve of my last diabetic review too & it had turned a bit black so, showed it to the consultant & he said just bruising but, see GP or podiatrist if it doesn’t heal up or get worse! It was literally just before bed when I stubbed coming back from the loo, always like to clear the reservoir before bed, & it’s very fresh still so, no signs of bruising, yet! 

Must get on & eat my breakfast before my first appoint of the day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This morning my reading was 5.6 

Dez

P.S. Nobody mentions Wordle these days, funny how things become considered passé so quickly.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 9.something before breakfast xx


----------



## Robin

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> This morning my reading was 5.6
> 
> Dez
> 
> P.S. Nobody mentions Wordle these days, funny how things become considered passé so quickly.


I still do it, I only get competitive with OH and son, though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 this morning, so a slight improvement, but a very claggy congested throat this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Well! My morning has cleared up a bit!  Case worker just called & said her young daughter is ill this morning & taking her to see GP so, appointment is moved to 16:00 this afternoon! She thanked me for being understanding & taking the later time & I wished her daughter to get well soon! So, I‘ll have a wee snooze if ai can manage it? Have you ever noticed that little injuries & the like hurt more at night? Something to do with how the blood rushes to the injured site at night, not necessarily asleep, to heal & that makes the throbbing that just hurts more!


----------



## MikeyBikey

10.3 after yesterday's 4.6. Doesn't make sense! Will do LFT to check coughing and sneezing is seasonal and not Covid. Infections are up but majority acting as if it doesn't exist. Had an appointment last week and everybody wearing masks, distancing in waiting area when some prat walks in not wearing a mask. No one person challenged him. I felt like saying "Eff off outside"!


----------



## Lanny

MikeyBikey said:


> 10.3 after yesterday's 4.6. Doesn't make sense! Will do LFT to check coughing and sneezing is seasonal and not Covid. Infections are up but majority acting as if it doesn't exist. Had an appointment last week and everybody wearing masks, distancing in waiting area when some prat walks in not wearing a mask. No one person challenged him. I felt like saying "Eff off outside"!





Lanny said:


> I found great difficulty breathing through the masks but, still wear it when out!  I DID wear a cloth one from a pair I bought & wash it after each time I’m out but, I changed it to using the thinner disposable ones that are a lot easier for me to breathe through now! Walking the long health centre & hospital corridors for health appointments I’m left pulling the mask up off my mouth a little bit so, I don’t suck in the mask while gasping & it’s an effort! I’d had giving a strong talking to I‘d seen somebody like that not wearing a mask when I do despite the struggle! It would be gasped but, I’d get my point across!


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> This morning my reading was 5.6
> 
> Dez
> 
> P.S. Nobody mentions Wordle these days, funny how things become considered passé so quickly.


I still do it everyday. Not missed it since I started on 1st Feb. Only failed three times. I still chose my first word from the first five letter word on the page I’m next due to read in my book. I don’t do any of the others that have popped up though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me but for some reason I'm now spiking  into double figures despite usual breakfast and trip for paper and prescription.

Nevermind too soon for a correction, let's see what tomorrow brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> 10.3 after yesterday's 4.6. Doesn't make sense! Will do LFT to check coughing and sneezing is seasonal and not Covid. Infections are up but majority acting as if it doesn't exist. Had an appointment last week and everybody wearing masks, distancing in waiting area when some prat walks in not wearing a mask. No one person challenged him. I felt like saying "Eff off outside"!


I went to chemist to pick up my prescription and had a mask on, only shop I wear one. My glasses were steamed up so removed them, then I couldn’t see. I hadn’t even noticed the pharmacy assistants weren’t wearing masks. Apparently said they stopped on 6th June. At my hospital appointment on Friday I put a mask on and noticed quite a lot of the staff weren’t wearing masks, I’m taking doctors and nurses. So I took mine off. Consultant didn’t wear one, radiologist didn’t but HCA who was sat with me, did. On the whole more weren’t wearing them than were. I felt safe enough.


----------



## Robin

Oh


eggyg said:


> I went to chemist to pick up my prescription and had a mask on, only shop I wear one. My glasses were steamed up so removed them, then I couldn’t see. I hadn’t even noticed the pharmacy assistants weren’t wearing masks. Apparently said they stopped on 6th June. At my hospital appointment on Friday I put a mask on and noticed quite a lot of the staff weren’t wearing masks, I’m taking doctors and nurses. So I took mine off. Consultant didn’t wear one, radiologist didn’t but HCA who was sat with me, did. On the whole more weren’t wearing them than were. I felt safe enough.


 Oh that’s interesting, I took my mask with me this morning when I picked up my prescription, just in case (I’ve stopped wearing mine in the supermarket because nobody else is, including the shelf fillers) and they’d taken the sign down, and none of the assistants were wearing them. Because it’s a small shop, they’ve still got the 'only 3 customers in the shop at one time' sign up, though.


----------



## TinaD

Good afternoon. Just caught up with myself after yesterday's marathon - Colwyn Bay and back. We got the visa extensions, I let my passenger eat all the strawberries as she hadn't brought any lunch so my picnic was very low carb. rewarded by a flat 5.00 this morning. Hope the weather holds - hay down awaiting tedding.


----------



## Lanny

Just back from blood tests that ran very late but, done!  Straight off today walking down the corridor it was noticeably easier f didn’t take quite as long to catch my breath! Couldn’t shut up about it & said to the nurses in there, who know me quite well as a difficult customer blood wise, & the taxi driver on the way back just now! But, it’s a very hopeful sign! Very difficult getting blood off me today & both arms were scars mark the spots, they always go there, & blood pressure cuff on both arms yielding 2 half vials! They will both bruise with the cuff on & pumped up with pressure & they’ll go through the colours of the rainbow but, they’ll have 8 weeks to recoveruntil the next lot! Those two scars are getting more difficult to go through now the nurse said today but, can’t get blood from me anywhere else!


----------



## rebrascora

Very disappointing 10.8 for me this morning and that was after a 2.5 unit increase in Levemir last night because I didn't get out for a walk. I have injected 6.5 units of Fiasp this morning and it didn't bring me down much and is on it's way back up again now despite +2 more units of Levemir this morning. Must get out for a walk today!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! Had a 6.6 this morning, I'm catching up with you while I wait for my delayed flight. So excited! (For the trip, not the delay )

Regarding masks, I'm a bit surprised to see most people are not wearing them at the airport. I recently stopped using them in shops and even public transport but kinda feel airports and planes are an exception.

Yesterday was an interesting day. Started running late for my therapist appointment due to buses not coming. Was offered some sort of online course about mental health, rather than individual therapy, as my symptoms don't seem to impact my daily life that much. They said we can consider other options if I feel the course is not for me, I'll try and go with a positive attitude  

I had to travel to the next town for the appointment and they have a great fish and chips place so I went with my friend for lunch. Started on a BG of 5.5. Around 5 hours after the meal, we were at my house thinking of making dinner, I went to test and was 13.5! I expected a high number but hadn't seen double figures in a while, tortured 2 more fingers to be sure, had similar results. And all I had for dinner was pizza, I had cleared the fridge in preparation for the travel and didn't want to buy anything else, but also, having pizza with this BG seemed irresponsible (first world diabetic problems, sorry!). So, I had my first ever dose of Novorapid. Was extremely conservative, only one unit, and was so nervous that I forgot to count to 10 when injecting. But I went to bed at a very decent 7.7, don't know if the NR contributed much to it but felt right to "do something" at the moment. 

I've been rambling for a bit, so thanks for your patience if you made it until the end, and have a lovely day anyway!


----------



## Elenka_HM

PS: want to add, that's not a regular day of eating for me, nor one I'd recommend!


----------



## rayray119

Michael12421 said:


> good morning - 2.9


Are you okay?


----------



## Lanny

Well, a plan is being put in place & the case worker is coming again next Thursday at 10:00 to fill out a VERY LONG form, she tells me, for health related financial relief that I’m entitled to!  See if cleaners will do a monthly payment plan & a skip may need to be hired! It won’t be a quick fix & may take 3 months? But, the ball has started rolling already as the backed up rubbish bin due to the Jubilee Bank Holiday wasn’t dumped for 4 weeks coming up this Thursday! It’s done on Thursday’s every other week! The week it was due just fell on The Jubilee! 

The social worker has set that up, after her last visit, with the council to come down to my front door to collect rubbish! It was still there, the full bin & 2 bags beside it, when I left for my blood tests & they were gone when I got back! Which was extra rubbish as I’d forgotten about the jubilee & cleared out the hall! I go through a bag of rubbish a week normally! So, that’s a relief to have that gone & my hall is SO MUCH easier to walk through now that I cleared it albeit it took a LOT of effort with me sitting on a little sofa footstool with the black bin liners shuffling it in! The hall was 4 bags which stuffed the big wheelie bin! The kitchen is Mount Everest compared to that!!!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh that’s interesting, I took my mask with me this morning when I picked up my prescription, just in case (I’ve stopped wearing mine in the supermarket because nobody else is, including the shelf fillers) and they’d taken the sign down, and none of the assistants were wearing them. Because it’s a small shop, they’ve still got the 'only 3 customers in the shop at one time' sign up, though.


Mine still only allows one in. It is teeny tiny.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Lanny

05:59 BS 7.4  Better than yesterday & the toe is that 1 day less raw with less throbbing & more sleep last night!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Last day before The US Open golf tomorrow & I turn into a distracted golf nut: REALLY looking forward to seeing this golf major for the first time; I’m ok if I forget to post this weekend!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a spike last night needing two corrections and then Dextrose, woke to a 5.1.

@ColinUK gorgeous photos of the cottage.
@rebrascora i'm loving the photos of you with the horses and the hat looks great.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 again

Tiffany exhibition yesterday was full of sparkly things as expected. And a AR try on of the Tiffany Diamond (it’s only been worn in public four times and resolutely is not for sale). 
I looked like Ali G. 

Audrey Hepburn’s copy of the Breakfast at script, Truman Capote’s final draft of the script, the black dress (which is tiny) and the Oscars the film won were highlights for me.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. A 5.8 

Have a good day - it’s very warm here already.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

a dark, very cool. Morning it is too here.

BG 4.6 nice and sensible.

I feel still quite worn out after a weeks stressful dog sitting. It turns out that it normally has one short walk a day, but I gave it 4 walks each day, all of which were longer and one very long. It seemed happy with them, always eager to go out and walk.

I am looking at a Fostex X-15 multi track cassette recorder, for a friend, today. It seems to have got 'stuck'/'jammed'. It will be interesting taking the 1980's tech apart and, hopefully, fixing it.



Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, managed to get last nights pizza tamed, though it took more insulin than the listed carbs suggested!


----------



## Bloden

Hello, hello. 4.0 on the dot here. 

Have a great trip home @Elenka_HM.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Clear but chilly so far - promising a scorcher in due course. FBG 5.9 - not bad as I ate a dozen thin crispbreads with cheese last night instead of cooking  a sensible dinner - the  crunch was lovely. Enough with the good news - some demon from Hell has taken hold of my lower back from the right kidney round to under my ribs. Every time I move he sinks his claws in. This is not going to make bale humping easier come Friday. Off to spend an hour in a hot bath in the hopes of drowning him...


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 6.4 and a nice straight line over night, am very happy with that.

@ColinUK …surely everything is for sale for the right price….I’m not saying you’d wear it everyday…. 

Scone / cake making this morning as elderly neighbour coming round for a cup of tea this afternoon… fingers crossed the scones turn out ok as I haven’t made them for a long time.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

8.5 again with eating in the night because I wasn't sure which way it was going but  I'm generally happy if it's single fingues now.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 today 

Routine bloods were taken yesterday Hba1c etc … 
hopefully results back before Friday‘s phone call with GP

changed one of my meds back in Jan, I feel my control hasn’t been as good (as it was prior to then, when they switched Ozempic to Trulicity) 
plus have put about 8KG on (having previously lost 34 KG) so shirts & trousers seem snug..lol
anxiously awaiting for results and hope GP / Consultant happy to change back to Ozempic.

Toe looking no worse this morning,
I’m hoping to keep working but appreciate might have to take a few days off and rest it a bit more to speed up the healing.

enjoy the glorious sunshine everybody - although most of us hay fever sufferer’s probably praying for rain


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A back to normal 5.3. New sensor yesterday and it is reading perfectly. Two weeks of stress and five days of a dodgy sensor has made a right mess of my TIR. Hopefully all back to normal soon. 

It’s a lovely morning so far, we actually got hot yesterday! Blimey! I’d forgotten what that was like. Day at home, we’ve both got “ admin” to do. I’ve to phone Abbott, Halifax re contents insurance and Center Parcs to book restaurants for our forthcoming family trip. As there’s 13 of us ( albeit one an infant) I can’t book anything on line, not even the swimming slots. I was getting myself in a right tizz last night. Even though we aren’t going until September, the restaurants are filling up fast. I tried a “chat” with a digital assistance, it just showed me the terms and conditions! I filled in a group assistance form, promising me that they would contact me to help book things…….four weeks before our arrival! There’ll be nowt left by then! So I’m going to talk to a real human being, I hope! Wish me luck.I might end up driving there, it’s only 40 minutes away, and walking into the restaurants myself and booking them, but that’s probably not allowed. 

Have a wonderful, warm Wednesday. 

@ColinUK Ali G is in da house!


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning. Clear but chilly so far - promising a scorcher in due course. FBG 5.9 - not bad as I ate a dozen thin crispbreads with cheese last night instead of cooking  a sensible dinner - the  crunch was lovely. Enough with the good news - some demon from Hell has taken hold of my lower back from the right kidney round to under my ribs. Every time I move he sinks his claws in. This is not going to make bale humping easier come Friday. Off to spend an hour in a hot bath in the hopes of drowning him...


Oh dear. Hope your soak helps, plenty of Epsom salts, they don’t help really but it feels like they do. Try, and I know it’s difficult, and rest, at least until Friday. Get your house guests to do the heavy stuff.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Another baddy 11.1! Slept fitfully - pollen getting to me!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.something today 

Asked Bruce to have a look and see if Tesco in the next town had vest tops (why they removed F&F from online I'll never know) and he did it again, walked in the door telling me he'd got me 4 vest tops, asked him how much I was due him and again got the response nothing, should I try pushing my luck and ask him to go to a jewellers and see what diamond necklaces they have?  xx


----------



## ColinUK

@Lisa66 I’d wear it to Tesco I think!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Oh dear. Hope your soak helps, plenty of Epsom salts, they don’t help really but it feels like they do. Try, and I know it’s difficult, and rest, at least until Friday. Get your house guests to do the heavy stuff.


Hmmm - could be waiting a longish time!


----------



## Griffin.

15. 8
Its high cause I'm stressed just had the worst panic attack and I can't get out the house to go for a blood test at my local surgery I've had to ring and reschedule the appointment it's just one of those days for me I'll have to reset and try again in the morning. 
Hope everyone had a better start to their day than me.. 
Go go get em tigers 
Griff


----------



## khskel

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> a dark, very cool. Morning it is too here.
> 
> BG 4.6 nice and sensible.
> 
> I feel still quite worn out after a weeks stressful dog sitting. It turns out that it normally has one short walk a day, but I gave it 4 walks each day, all of which were longer and one very long. It seemed happy with them, always eager to go out and walk.
> 
> I am looking at a Fostex X-15 multi track cassette recorder, for a friend, today. It seems to have got 'stuck'/'jammed'. It will be interesting taking the 1980's tech apart and, hopefully, fixing it.
> 
> View attachment 21252
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


That's a blast from the past.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.0 for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Relieved to report a 6.4 this morning after a couple of days of battling high levels which more or less refused to acknowledge my use of bolus insulin unless I got very heavy handed.... No prizes for spotting the "rage bolus" on my graph yesterday. I don't know why I bother because it always goes straight back up again. Any other time after a hypo I can settle it nicely in the 5s and 6s but when I have days like this, it just goes straight back up to 10!


This was despite a 4.5 unit basal increase, split between night and day the day before. I added another couple of units last night and things are looking much better today. Checking back I used 14units of Fiasp in corrections yesterday trying to keep a lid on things. Funny how a couple more basal units can negate the need for so many correction units. Not all insulin units are created equal!

@Griffin. I can sympathize. I get days when leaving the house just seems the scariest thing. Totally irrational but sometimes you can't negotiate yourself past it. Hang in there it will pass and you will get things back in perspective soon. Sending (((HUGS)))

@Michael12421 Worried that you are getting a pattern of lows again, so you might want to consider another basal reduction if you haven't already, especially if you are having a long hot spell out there. Take care!

@ColinUK Looking fabulous.... but who wouldn't with a sparkler like that!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

8.9 this morning, but ate badly yesterday as doing double shifts with very little breaks (I am WFH though), is taking its toll on me, if my son hadn't of ordered take away I would not have had eaten last night.  Logged off work and went straight to bed, woke up this morning, logged straight on and been busy ever since.  Think I might have a cold coming as well which isn't helping.  Next time my colleague is off for a week I am going to speak to management and set up a finish time of 8pm rather than just trying to get everything done as they is just not working I am exhausted and not even having time to prepare and cook a simple evening meal is not on.  I have something planned for dinner this evening that takes 5 mins to prep so going to just walk away, if they can't spare me for 5mins then something is very wrong.

Sorry for the moaning.


----------



## Lisa66

ColinUK said:


> @Lisa66 I’d wear it to Tesco I think!


And why not…but maybe something a little more understated for gardening or a park run


----------



## Lanny

Ooohhhh! A bit annoying!  Health centre just called to say blood samples had clotted: two half vials & vials need to be reasonably full to stop the air from clotting it!  So, have to go back next Friday 14:30 RIGHT in the middle of The US Open! But, it needs to be done! Sigh!


----------



## janw

6.3 this morning, slightly higher than the 6.1 of Monday and Tuesday, but I did go out last night with a friend. We went to the opening night of Bat out of Hell and, as we had never been to a first night before, we pushed the boat out for a front seat package - and that included a drink (just Pepsi Max for me as I was driving), a bottle of water and a fair size tub of crisps - they didn't get opened until I was home and son tucked into those! Plus a decent size tub of vanilla ice cream in the interval. Kind of had the munchies when I got home, but mainly has a few cheese oatcakes and a mini cheddar stick, one slice of pork with stuffing and a wee bit of the beetroot and ginger chutney I bought at the jubilee picnic....so not too bad.
The show was amazing, loved every minute of it, the singing and dancing was awesome - would see it all over again if I could! We was not allowed to sing - but at the end there was a no brainer but to give the cast a standing ovation - and when they broke into song again we all sang regardless, with a little bit of dancing where we stood, with our camera torch lights on in memory of Jim Steinman and Meatloaf - try stopping a full house especially on press night!!!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK had they got the pearls to try on as well? They would look fab with the pearl drop earring you talked about! Isn't that called a "suite" when they match? That would be suitable for Tesco surely


----------



## ColinUK

@freesia  they did have a stunning pearl set which was so fine that the whole thing looked like it was lace. 
I didn’t think that delicacy was something I could pull off so left it in the display case.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.2 
Been awake since 4am but finally getting up now. 
Quick shower and then gym. 

Did yoga yesterday and loved it!

Hope everyone’s feeling good today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7
Quite a stressful day yesterday. Woke to find the boilerfoom flooded and had to switch the main water supply off and mssage a plumber.  He didn't turn up untl 8pm so no water all day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this bright day everyone.

Slept like a baby last night. It is so peaceful.

BG 4.2 a nice low number, a bit like (5.2  - 1) 

Returning the mended cassette player this morning. But I doubt that the aging damage has been permanently sorted.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing

Notice the hammer, put there as a threat so that the cassette recorder knew not to mess with me!!!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3

Libre 2 decided to fail yesterday which was about a week earlier than it should have. Phoned Abbott but that’s like talking to a brick wall. Went on PatientAccess to order some needles and test strips and the practice wasn’t showing up. Then when I used the practice finder bit it said this practice no longer uses PatientAccess. Phoned the practice and they said it’s because I haven’t had a blood test in six months (full panel not HbA1C) . I had one last November and I’m under the hospital so they shouldn’t be messing with that anyway????? 

Sorry needed the rant


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9. 

Got in touch with Abbott, and new sensor on its way, after lots of questions. Center Parcs  restaurants and swimming slots all booked, so pleased with admin done yesterday. Didn’t bother with Halifax, that can wait. I’d been on the phone for quite a while by this point. There’s only so much “ muzak” I can take in one day. 

Another beautiful day, although only 12 degrees at the moment but showing potential. Off for my four weekly haircut and eyebrow and tash waxing. All badly needed, the sun makes my hair grow really quickly. Going to walk into town and Mr Eggy will meet me later for a very quick lunch, Tesco Meal Deal, on a bench if we’re lucky. He has yet another trip to the hospital, four times he’ll have driven up there since last Friday. Once with me, and this will be his third time. Nothing to be concerned about, it’s just his 8 weekly cholesterol/ placebo injection today. He’s part of a trial. The other two times was fitting of ECG  and then returning it. After that, he’s only in 10/15 minutes, we’re off to the pet food suppliers to replenish the bird food. I can’t keep up with them at the moment. It’s going to cost a fortune I’ve been told, sunflowers hearts have rocketed in price. I also need mixed seed, fat balls, nuts, meal worms and suet blocks. The baby starlings are eating me out of house and home, must have two dozen of them, at least!  Might have to pop into the bank to arrange a second mortgage! 

Hope it’s sunny, but not too hot, where you are. Have a fab day.


----------



## Lanny

04:55 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Been sitting up in bed playing FFVIII before I put it aside altogether this weekend to watch the golf! Getting hungry now so, will test for DP in case there is any as sometimes just sitting in bed means none or very little rise! Then, I’m having breakfast! 

The golf coverage starts around lunchtime due to the time difference & the last groups are teeing off around 7pm, our time, & it’ll be pushing midnight, UK, before everyone’s done! So, that’ll be the viewing schedule for tomorrow too! Then, Saturday & Sunday is still lunchtime but, finish earlier as the field is cut! But, it’s all theory in my head as I haven’t watched it yet! 

Silly me got in a paddy, as we say in NI, over nothing as the blood tests are NEXT week & the golf is THIS weekend! 

If any of you lot noticed you were awfully kind not call me out on it silly numpty that I am!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Horrendous 15.3! Started a new vial of Actrapid yesterday which shouldn't make a difference bur went hypo three times yesterday. Need to tread carefully!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here after a well judged correction at bedtime. Libre shows a drop to the 4s, then a flat line til around 5am, when Dawn woke up. 
Reason for the correction…had to do a mercy dash with son's spare house keys at 8pm after he locked himself out! Luckily he‘d got his car keys on the right side of the front door, so I met him half way and handed the keys over in a lay-by. Trouble was, I swiped the Libre and it was over 5, but showing a downwards sloping graph, and I’d been for a long hot walk in the afternoon, so I had a couple of biscuits as a precaution, which then caused a spike later on!


----------



## gll

Morning folks. 18.4 but had been up to make a coffee already by the time I fingerpricked. Double slapped with dawn from 3am and foot on the floor because that's exactly wheat my bg needs .

libre is showing a --> now so hopefully the wee bite of cheese has calmed stuff down somewhat. Will defo delay any proper brekkie for a few hours and let bg come down (as in slowly wander down with no real urgency).

Anyway todays plan is to pick up my bag of goodies from the chemist first thing and going for a run with sis in law this afternoon to drop off my nephews girlfriend in Glasgow for a concert (ed sheeran). Who knows where we will end up on the way home, there's usually a detour of some kind 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  8.1 here.

I love it when I get some admin done too @eggyg! Yesterday was a blinder - I finally got round to writing a new CV and sending it off to the boss of adult education for this area. Hopefully, he can find me some classes to teach from September.


----------



## MikeyBikey

gll said:


> Morning folks. 18.4 but had been up to make a coffee already by the time I fingerpricked. Double slapped with dawn from 3am and foot on the floor because that's exactly wheat my bg needs .
> 
> libre is showing a --> now so hopefully the wee bite of cheese has calmed stuff down somewhat. Will defo delay any proper brekkie for a few hours and let bg come down (as in slowly wander down with no real urgency).
> 
> Anyway todays plan is to pick up my bag of goodies from the chemist first thing and going for a run with sis in law this afternoon to drop off my nephews girlfriend in Glasgow for a concert (ed sheeran). Who knows where we will end up on the way home, there's usually a detour of some kind
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.



I was advised you should nor exercise hard, e.g. running, if BG over 14 as sticky blood increases risk of clot!


----------



## rayray119

10.3 unfortunately but I had been up and moving so could be the raise thing in morning. I do know that a correction I did at bed time did work because I checked it s couple of hours later.  Perhaps she something to do with the fact I was up most of the night feeling really sick. Could be worst though


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all! It’s going to be another hot one  5.2 for me 

Watch out for those sunshine hypos!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  8.1 here.
> 
> I love it when I get some admin done too @eggyg! Yesterday was a blinder - I finally got round to writing a new CV and sending it off to the boss of adult education for this area. Hopefully, he can find me some classes to teach from September.



Best of luck @Bloden 

Everything crossed for you!


----------



## gll

MikeyBikey said:


> I was advised you should nor exercise hard, e.g. running, if BG over 14 as sticky blood increases risk of clot!


LOL sorry to clarify - going for a run as in run in the car, wee bit far away for actual running but ty for being concerned x


----------



## rayray119

MikeyBikey said:


> I was advised you should nor exercise hard, e.g. running, if BG over 14 as sticky blood increases risk of clot!


Really I've started work at over that before which is sometimes excise.


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> LOL sorry to clarify - going for a run as in run in the car, wee bit far away for actual running but ty for being concerned x


I knew that was what you meant, the context would lead to that too xx


----------



## Lucyr

7.9 here, woke up at 5am but not up till 8 so maybe it was 5.2 when i woke?

@Lily123 have you tried reporting the faulty sensor online? I always do it that way and they just email saying they're sending me a new one. Here's the link https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/help/sensor-support-form.html

Didn't mention here actually but i had to remove my libre sensor a week early on Sunday as i had a reaction to it (and it was hanging very loose about to come off so reported that). My arm still has a red circle as i reacted to both the sensor and the overtape. I do sometimes find them a bit itchy and take antihistamines whilst i wear a sensor but havent had a reaction like this before. Have bought some cream to apply to the area and not applied another until it recovers. Hoping this isn't a new pattern.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something this morning after a warm uncomfortable night

Yesterday was an odd one, woke in the 8's, did literally a couple of minutes on the cross trainer just before 10am, was 5.7 before dinner so had 3 lifts and knocked half a unit off my bolus yet by tea I had still come down to 4.9  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me today. 
Well done @everydayupsanddowns on the HS.

Dez


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…9.7 for me, looks like I slightly over corrected nighttime low…ah well.

Another hot day today, perfect day to be going to the theatre in London….oh hang in, maybe not.

Have taken waaaaay too long deciding what to wear…how come men can wear basically the same clothes whatever the occasion and weather? my daughter refers to my husbands holiday packing as his capsule wardrobe 

Have a great day everyone…hopefully we all get the temp we like.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Up late as wanted to finish book. FBG 6.1.  Grey overcast here - hope it burns off as hay rowed up.


----------



## khskel

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.9.
> 
> Got in touch with Abbott, and new sensor on its way, after lots of questions. Center Parcs  restaurants and swimming slots all booked, so pleased with admin done yesterday. Didn’t bother with Halifax, that can wait. I’d been on the phone for quite a while by this point. There’s only so much “ muzak” I can take in one day.
> 
> Another beautiful day, although only 12 degrees at the moment but showing potential. Off for my four weekly haircut and eyebrow and tash waxing. All badly needed, the sun makes my hair grow really quickly. Going to walk into town and Mr Eggy will meet me later for a very quick lunch, Tesco Meal Deal, on a bench if we’re lucky. He has yet another trip to the hospital, four times he’ll have driven up there since last Friday. Once with me, and this will be his third time. Nothing to be concerned about, it’s just his 8 weekly cholesterol/ placebo injection today. He’s part of a trial. The other two times was fitting of ECG  and then returning it. After that, he’s only in 10/15 minutes, we’re off to the pet food suppliers to replenish the bird food. I can’t keep up with them at the moment. It’s going to cost a fortune I’ve been told, sunflowers hearts have rocketed in price. I also need mixed seed, fat balls, nuts, meal worms and suet blocks. The baby starlings are eating me out of house and home, must have two dozen of them, at least!  Might have to pop into the bank to arrange a second mortgage!
> 
> Hope it’s sunny, but not too hot, where you are. Have a fab day.



Same here, costing me a small fortune in fatballs.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me although that was after a 5 am toilet stop.

Spiking again after breakfast. Looks like  I might have to revisit my bolus timings.

New sensor day today, will it be a good 'un?

An way brew nearly done and the garden beckons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Everything crossed for you!


Careful!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Morning! 6.2 here. Very hot weather, I feel for @Michael12421 as I believe it's even hotter in his area! BG is behaving, I guess the lack of activity balances the effect of the temperatures. My main concerns are keeping my insulin cool and the fact that one of my main hypo symptoms is sweating, which right now will happen anytime I get out of the house!  

Not too worried thought, it's not stopping me to have a good time with my loved ones <3


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9 this morning, totally exhausted and not eating properly.  Anyway only today and tomorrow to go, and decided that hubby is going to drop me at my mums on his way to work and then I will walk home this evening so that will give me a break of about 1/2hr, as I haven't been able to do running, yoga or go see mum in the evening due to work, so decided enough is enough, if they can't accept that I need to go see my mum for a couple of hours (I will be taking laptop anf be logged on), then I can't cover a full week of 14hr days.

Going away to Kent for the weekend, Alpaca trekking and going on the New Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Railway on Sunday.  Then only 5 weeks until I go on holiday to Norfolk and need to lose 6lbs by then to be at the same weight I was last year, so next week I will put effort into running, yoga and what I am eaing.

@everydayupsanddowns - congrats on the HS.


----------



## rebrascora

8.7 this morning for me despite a correction before bed. Added another 2 units of Levemir to my tally this morning plus a 1.5 correction and still went up instead of down. That's stress for you.
Got a heartbreaking job to do soon. I have to go and say goodbye to one of Ian's horses, Ernie, AKA the Northern Powerhouse. I need to put a halter on him so that Ian can catch him for whoever is going to come and do the deed. Poor lad hasn't been right for years and vets just haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. His back end has just slowly become emaciated and his spine is arching and hips opening up. Ian has been piling buckets of feed into every day for months and his front end looks totally normal and his eyes are bright and his coat is gleaming but his back end makes you wince. He hasn't seemed to be in pain as he is keen for food and has maintained his status as herd leader but last night when I went to see him he couldn't bear me to even touch his hind quarters or legs and they kept going into spasm. Rang Ian and told him it is time to end it but absolutely gutted. I don't think either of us wanted to make the decision but there has been a notable deterioration in the last couple of weeks and last night I realised the time has come and Ian didn't argue.  You could not find a more genuine horse anywhere. He would give you his all and another 50% for good measure. I'm devastated but know it needs to be done.   

Congrats to @everydayupsanddowns (well your T-slim pump and Dexcom anyway )  on your House Special this morning.


----------



## Kaylz

Elenka_HM said:


> the fact that one of my main hypo symptoms is sweating, which right now will happen anytime I get out of the house!


Yep struggling to distinguish if low or just too hot is a pain, thinking "do I really want to prick my finger yet again" although for me it's in the house which is currently like an oven  xx


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> 8.7 this morning for me despite a correction before bed. Added another 2 units of Levemir to my tally this morning plus a 1.5 correction and still went up instead of down. That's stress for you.
> Got a heartbreaking job to do soon. I have to go and say goodbye to one of Ian's horses, Ernie, AKA the Northern Powerhouse. I need to put a halter on him so that Ian can catch him for whoever is going to come and do the deed. Poor lad hasn't been right for years and vets just haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. His back end has just slowly become emaciated and his spine is arching and hips opening up. Ian has been piling buckets of feed into every day for months and his front end looks totally normal and his eyes are bright and his coat is gleaming but his back end makes you wince. He hasn't seemed to be in pain as he is keen for food and has maintained his status as herd leader but last night when I went to see him he couldn't bear me to even touch his hind quarters or legs and they kept going into spasm. Rang Ian and told him it is time to end it but absolutely gutted. I don't think either of us wanted to make the decision but there has been a notable deterioration in the last couple of weeks and last night I realised the time has come and Ian didn't argue.  You could not find a more genuine horse anywhere. He would give you his all and another 50% for good measure. I'm devastated but know it needs to be done.
> 
> Congrats to @everydayupsanddowns (well your T-slim pump and Dexcom anyway )  on your House Special this morning.


It’s gut wrenching when they have to go, even though you know it’s the right thing.


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> My main concerns are keeping my insulin cool and the fact that one of my main hypo symptoms is sweating, which right now will happen anytime I get out of the house!


yep over the past a few days i've offen thought hot or low the awser was mostlly hot. it is a bit anoying


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report it is done. Ian is leaving him in the field for the others to have a sniff and come to terms with it before they bury him. Archie is upset as they have been together a very long time and he was Ernie's second in command but at 25 I am not sure Archie is fit and assertive enough to take over as heard leader and Zak at 11 yrs and full of himself, will be keen to take the role, so we may have some heirachy and behavioural issues in the next few days/weeks. Hope there are no injuries whilst they figure it out. 
Just trying to capture a swarm that has come out of my straw skep hive. Lovely very mild mannered bees but they haven't settled into the box I put them in so will need to go back out and try again.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Yup @Kaylz and @rayray119, in moments like that I would appreciate a Libre. Though if the adhesive is sensitive to sweat, I guess I'd have an extra issue. We can't win sometimes! Anyway I brought 120 strips for a time I would normally use around 50, so hopefully I'm covered, and can borrow my dad's meter in an emergency


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Yup @Kaylz and @rayray119, in moments like that I would appreciate a Libre. Though if the adhesive is sensitive to sweat, I guess I'd have an extra issue. We can't win sometimes! Anyway I brought 120 strips for a time I would normally use around 50, so hopefully I'm covered, and can borrow my dad's meter in an emergency


yeah unfortunately the libre didn't seem to suit me.  so holding out to see if i may be abble to try somthing diffenrt at some port if not i'll just make do. funny thing in the writter when i was sometimes shivering thereefore shaking i find myslef thinking cold or hypo


----------



## janw

5.6 this morning bright and early as our dog needed to go in the garden, so up before 6.00am .... albeit briefly cos I fell back to sleep again! zzzz
I went shopping this morning so as to avoid being out too much in the expected 32c heat tomorrow - too hot to breathe kind of weather   Popped to the chemist for my new BP pills then in "Herons" for a few extra bits.
I'm out tomorrow just to pop to a friend's house, then I'll be a-strutting my stuff in the evening, 3 course meal, drinkies and dancing for another friend's birthday/moving away do. Then Saturday we are off to the next county to hubby's cousin's surprise 80th birthday do. What with the theatre on Tuesday my social life hasn't been this busy since  ....  er .... who knows when - guess it must be a few decades back now! 
Daughter and co are away on holiday this week, but will probably pop in Sunday for Father's Day, though I will see her at the do tomorrow night (well it is her prospective mother-in-law's do! lol We are joint nanny/nana to our precious granddaughter, though we have been friends for many years prior)
Oh yes, I saw my DN as planned, she doesn't want to see me for 6 months (another HbA1c) - but wants me to let her know what the Diabetes Medicine appointment is about, next month, as she hasn't got a clue either! I've never been on meds, I'm back to pre-diabetic - so she is wondering if they have me muddled up with someone else. We shall see....
Hope life is being good to you all - enjoy the heat if you like it - or commiserations if you are like me and struggle xx


----------



## freesia

Afternoon/evening all. It was a low 4.9 for me this morning, needing a few sips of juice and breakfast to get me to work. Its been absolutely roasting in the classroom this afternoon so i'm dreading tomorrow. 32°, Friday and hot tired little ones might make it a long day. The heat is lowering my levels, i needed glucose to drive home.

I hope you've all had a good day.
@rebrascora, i'm sorry to hear about Ian's horse. It must have been awful to make that decision.


----------



## Lanny

Aww! I can’t make it to to the end of round today, coverage until 01:00!!! BUT, Rory McIlroy has hearly finished his round starting early, local time 5 miles from Boston Massachusetts, with 1 & a half holes to go in a tie for the lead on -3! So, will hang on for him to finish & shall miss Ireland’s Shane Lowry’s last group starting at 18:58!

Just got up too early today to last out & just had my dinner for a bit of help or will that send me to sleep faster? Uhm! 

I hope I last longer tomorrow as Rory, with the early starters, will start late tomorrow? 

The greens look a very odd yellow/green compared to the verdant green of Augusta, the only US course I’ve seen regularly but, it’s down south in Georgia just above Florida where it’s warm & humid: greens, the colour, is not so easily seen in most of the US; any wonder that SO MANY Americans when they come over to The Emerald Isle the first thing they say is very often “It’s SO green!”. 

I’ll see Rory finish & hope he stays in the lead with no dropped shots now & see how it holds up by tomorrow’s round when everyone is finished today?


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Rory just birdied 17 & in the lead on his own now on -4!  Yay! Go on! Rory! One more hole to go!


----------



## Lanny

Awww!  I jinxed it, in my excitement! After not a single dropped shot all day & he made a mistake, an old Tiger mistake of trying to draw in the wind, failing & missing the green on the right! Missed his par save putt & it’s a Bogey +1 for the 18th hole to rejoin the tie for first at -3! A tad disappointing after a great round today!

I’m going off to catch some z’s now! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report I successfully captured the swarm, second attempt and will be taking them to their new home soon. 
Here's a couple of photos of the "little dears!" Took a few stings on the hands over the two attempts but that was likely because I accidentally nipped the odd one as I was scooping them off the tree into the box. The tree trunk was too solid to effectively shake them off. I would have crushed a lot more if I had worn gloves because the leather is thick and numb whereas with bare hands you can feel and be gentle and it is an amazing sensation feeling the warmth their little bodies generate and the vibration. Not a single one of them buzzed my face at all and I got one up my sleeve but managed to release it without it stinging, so really nice mannered bees.

Hope they are happy in their new home. The guy they are going to has a lovely garden and the nice thing is that his grandfather who is 90 odd used to keep bees, so he is carrying on a family tradition!


----------



## Bexlee

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 5.3
> 
> Libre 2 decided to fail yesterday which was about a week earlier than it should have. Phoned Abbott but that’s like talking to a brick wall. Went on PatientAccess to order some needles and test strips and the practice wasn’t showing up. Then when I used the practice finder bit it said this practice no longer uses PatientAccess. Phoned the practice and they said it’s because I haven’t had a blood test in six months (full panel not HbA1C) . I had one last November and I’m under the hospital so they shouldn’t be messing with that anyway?????
> 
> Sorry needed the rant


Oh no. I had one fail too. It went nuts last night reading 4 units higher and 6 higher this morning. I rang and they are sending a replacement. Hope you got sorted.


----------



## Bexlee

Libre shocked me with a 13.7 this morning finger pricks claimed a far better 7.7 still a touch higher than I like. Rang Abbott’s and another is on the way. It literally lost the plot at 10pm last night. 

So hot today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rebrascora said:


> Congrats to @everydayupsanddowns (well your T-slim pump and Dexcom anyway ) on your House Special this morning.



LOL! Yep, it’s completely cheating, and I know it


----------



## Lily123

Bexlee said:


> Oh no. I had one fail too. It went nuts last night reading 4 units higher and 6 higher this morning. I rang and they are sending a replacement. Hope you got sorted.


Got a new one on now and it’s accurate. Could it have been to do with the heat do you think?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.1


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.6

The high temperature here is supposed to be 31  . I’ve got outdoor PE today which hopefully they’ll let us do theory instead


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Back to the big tease BG 5.1

I have an appointment with the doctor this afternoon to discuss my recent heart monitor results. The only thing I was slightly concerned about was a very low pulse and poor pulse pressue (depending on which NHS guideline used). A pulse of 46 and regularly low 50's does seem a tad low to me.

The sun has made an appearance after a very overcast start to the day. Set for a good walk this morning then.

Nothing else planned for today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.0 on the nose today 

I had a very relaxing day yesterday, as took a day off work due to my infected toe 
decided to take the podiatrists advice and keep weight off my foot for a few days 

I have a phone call booked to catch up with GP late this afternoon regarding ankle referral, but I’m hoping blood test is back (bloods taken Tuesday) 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Another 4.9 for me, a bit too low for waking for me but i think its the heat and by the time Tresiba changes kick in, it will be cooler again. It will be sweltering in class today. Have a good day wherever you are.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 4.6 for me today.

Another hot day ahead….hope everyone manages to stay cool


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.4 here.

I can’t remember if trains are air-conditioned...hopefully, cos I’ll be spending three hours on one today!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Nice cool breeze so far and temperature expected to be below 24. Since there will be about 300 hay bales to move I am glad not to be looking forward to 30+ as many seem to be. Enjoy the sun everyone -  summer ends tomorrow according to the Met Office...

FBG 6.1 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.6.

 I’m already up, showered, dressed and breakfasted! Child care day. We’re borrowing daughter’s car as we’re talking a wee trip today. Unfortunately ( or fortunately maybe), our weather is not as warm and sunny as it is down south. We’ve got a forecast of light rain and quite breezy. Probably better really I suppose. We’re going to a local tarn to feed the ducks, play on the park and have an ice cream. 

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Morning all. Another 4.9 for me, a bit too low for waking for me but i think its the heat and by the time Tresiba changes kick in, it will be cooler again. It will be sweltering in class today. Have a good day wherever you are.


Yep, 4.9 definitely too low. Despite dextrose. JB and breakfast, i've just dropped to 3.2 suddenly and now will be late for work. I really needed to be early today as well, i've so much to do!


----------



## rayray119

Well it was 7.9 when I randomly woke up at around 4(perhaps I didn't need to test then but sometimes randomly waking up had been a sign something was wrong) didn't really full back sleep proberby it was 8.2 a a couple of hours later before eating. And went to bed on 8 so all good there I selpt better last night.   Still waiting to hear if this gasologist referral has been accepted. Want to get things sorted now so I can pick up shifts without worrying.


----------



## Lanny

08:20 BS 10.7  Not really hungry yet so, +2, 20 in total, NR for half an oatcake!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Fell asleep with the iPad charging while watching the golf some time after the Sky interview with Rory after his round & NO IDEA of the time: just the iPad, due to the charger being in, did not switch off & I eventually noticed it, in my sleep, & switched it off! 

Now I’m up since 08:06, give a woozy girl time to get her act together for all the pills ready to pop before I tested: didn’t realise it took me so long to fumble them out of their foil packets with my slightly stiff fingers this morning! 

I’m up a bit later today so, hopefully can last a whole round with coverage from 13:00 to 01:00? 

The lead is -4 after round one so, Rory is just 1 shot off the lead! 

I asked Siri first thing this morning & I’ve forgotten the player’s name, already!  That’s the thing: there’s so many US players I’ve never heard of before playing; it IS The US Open after all! It’s another short course with a par of 70 for 18 holes & the course is called The Country Club at Brookline about 5 miles from Boston & one of the original USGA courses that launched the USPGA Tour!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Last night I dreamed I'd won  £14,159,265.35 on the lottery. Straight away I decided to give £4,159,265.35 to family and good causes, just so I'd have the pleasure of seeing this wonderful row of zeros in my bank statement
£10,000,000.00. 

Sadly the happy bubble burst and I woke up.

The only figures I saw first thing today were 5.6. 

Dez


----------



## Leadinglights

Lisa66 said:


> And why not…but maybe something a little more understated for gardening or a park run


When I was a kid, a friend's father always wore a bow tie even for mowing the lawn.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Last night I dreamed I'd won  £14,159,265.35 on the lottery. Straight away I decided to give £4,159,265.35 to family and good causes, just so I'd have the pleasure of seeing this wonderful row of zeros in my bank statement
> £10,000,000.00.
> 
> Sadly the happy bubble burst and I woke up.
> 
> The only figures I saw first thing today were 5.6.
> 
> Dez


OMG! We’re related don’t ya know!!


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> When I was a kid, a friend's father always wore a bow tie even for mowing the lawn.


Anything else or did he show off his hollyhocks?


----------



## ColinUK

Second yoga class done. 
Another one booked for later today. 

5.4 and scorching hot of course. 

May go a bit quiet next week but I’ll be back of course.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> 8.7 this morning for me despite a correction before bed. Added another 2 units of Levemir to my tally this morning plus a 1.5 correction and still went up instead of down. That's stress for you.
> Got a heartbreaking job to do soon. I have to go and say goodbye to one of Ian's horses, Ernie, AKA the Northern Powerhouse. I need to put a halter on him so that Ian can catch him for whoever is going to come and do the deed. Poor lad hasn't been right for years and vets just haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. His back end has just slowly become emaciated and his spine is arching and hips opening up. Ian has been piling buckets of feed into every day for months and his front end looks totally normal and his eyes are bright and his coat is gleaming but his back end makes you wince. He hasn't seemed to be in pain as he is keen for food and has maintained his status as herd leader but last night when I went to see him he couldn't bear me to even touch his hind quarters or legs and they kept going into spasm. Rang Ian and told him it is time to end it but absolutely gutted. I don't think either of us wanted to make the decision but there has been a notable deterioration in the last couple of weeks and last night I realised the time has come and Ian didn't argue.  You could not find a more genuine horse anywhere. He would give you his all and another 50% for good measure. I'm devastated but know it needs to be done.
> 
> Congrats to @everydayupsanddowns (well your T-slim pump and Dexcom anyway )  on your House Special this morning.


It is always sad when you have to make a decision like that about a very loved animal but it is really the kindest thing for them.


----------



## Lanny

Just munched breakfast of roast beef & red onion chutney sandwich & a cup of Italian roast, will help on the staying up front, & a much better 09:40 BS 8.3 after DP bust & correction earlier! 

Adam Hadwin is in the lead after round one on -4 & is a Canadian! Apologies for forgetting your name almost as soon as I heard it from Siri this morning!  Also, had to check my facts on google after deleting my post almost as soon as I posted it, this is the mark II post, & just as well as I spelt it wrong! I learnt yesterday that The PGA Tour includes playing courses in Canada so, the majority of players are American & Canadian with the top players from The European & DP World Tours!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me. 

Fairly warm out there but pleasant in the breeze.

Today's excitement is the release of our new video so much posting of links on social media ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks for the supportive comments and "care". Feeling less emotional today and BG has dropped a bit as a result so I have dropped 2 units off my Levemir this morning which is always a good feeling. I don't think it helped yesterday that it felt so hot and oppressive. Anyway, a 4.1 for me this morning on the Libre which surprisingly dropped to 3.8 then 3.5 an hour after I got up, so I finger pricked to check and got a 4.9 which I was relieved at as I didn't feel hypo, so not taken any hypo treatment. Of course it has left some red on my graph so today will be another day that I don't achieve a unicorn...Oh well, maybe tomorrow!   
When I went to deliver the swarm last night, the guy admitted before we started that he had wasps and possibly bees in his "empty" hives so we started by cutting the wasps nest out of the first hive and relocated it to a cardboard box under the hive.... wasps are pollinators too and so I try to give them a chance of survival and the returning foragers thankfully seemed to be relocating to the box after some initial confusion. I put gloves on to deal with them as wasps are usually extremely vicious when you disturb their nest but these were absolutely good as gold! I then took my gloves off to transfer my swarm to the hive and after a bit of searching we found the queen and she looked beautiful and very calm so that all went really well. More scooping of bees with hands to get them all out of the box I transported them in and not a single sting. Left them to settle and went to investigate his other hive with bees in it and within a second, I hade received 3 very aggressive and painful stings to my hands from the absolutely tiny colony that had taken up residence. Boy! Were they feisty!! Gloves had to go back on pronto. He (joking, I think)  asked if I wanted to take them away with me but there is no way I want aggressive genes like that breeding into my hives... Blooming heck! With 8 hives right outside my back door, I would never be able to leave the house! They would keep unwanted visitors at bay though.... who needs a guard dog! Thankfully his hives are located right at the bottom of his paddock (no horses just a couple of sheep and poultry) facing onto open land so shouldn't be a problem for him and to be honest I very much doubt they will survive anyway.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8 today, and last day of long shifts for the time being.  Looking forward to our weekend away, even if it is going to be a lot cooler on Sunday and possible showers, just be nice to get away and finally get my birthday treats.

Didn't sleep much due to how sticky it was last night, so feeling very tired today and jealous of my son and his girlfriend who are off work today and gone to the beach.

@rebrascora - sorry to hear about yesterday's events.


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Yep, 4.9 definitely too low. Despite dextrose. JB and breakfast, i've just dropped to 3.2 suddenly and now will be late for work. I really needed to be early today as well, i've so much to do!


Well..despite munching JBs most of the day, i suddenly dropped to hypo again...just in time for me not to go home . Still sitting at work for the 45 mins, hopefully going soon. What a day!


----------



## Bexlee

4.9 for me today. It’s the time of year when insulin seems to turn to water and the heat seems to cause havoc ! 

Hope everyone had an ok day. Friday for the workers!!!!

Was it PE outside @Lily123 ?


----------



## ColinUK

Well that’s summer over and done with then. 
Roll on Christmas!


----------



## Gwynn

I like Christmas


----------



## Lily123

Bexlee said:


> 4.9 for me today. It’s the time of year when insulin seems to turn to water and the heat seems to cause havoc !
> 
> Hope everyone had an ok day. Friday for the workers!!!!
> 
> Was it PE outside @Lily123 ?


Outdoor PE - in the Summer term we always have outdoor PE. It was athletics and no running so it wasn’t too bad


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> I like Christmas


So do I! It’s my favourite of the heathen festivals!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Awake at silly o'clock having gone to bed early after turning, loading and carting 240 bales of hay. Some has gone to neighbours but the bulk of it is in the barn. Would doubtless have expired, since the Ukrainians had shoved off on a jolly somewhere and the other arranged assistance didn't turn up until the job was done, but 2 old friends dropped in, planning a natter and a cuppa, but immediately leapt to the rescue.  So the 3 geriatrics did the job. As my Mother always observed "many a good tune played on an old fiddle". 

This mornings score? A neat HS - 5.2. Plans for today include quite a lot of lying down...


----------



## Northerner

TinaD said:


> Good morning. Awake at silly o'clock having gone to bed early after turning, loading and carting 240 bales of hay. Some has gone to neighbours but the bulk of it is in the barn. Would doubtless have expired, since the Ukrainians had shoved off on a jolly somewhere and the other arranged assistance didn't turn up until the job was done, but 2 old friends dropped in, planning a natter and a cuppa, but immediately leapt to the rescue.  So the 3 geriatrics did the job. As my Mother always observed "many a good tune played on an old fiddle".
> 
> This mornings score? A neat HS - 5.2. Plans for today include quite a lot of lying down...


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## ColinUK

Been awake since 3:30 and have already taken two cold showers as it’s very hot here with barely any wind. 
I’m an effort to cool down at some point today I’ve booked a ticket to go and see Madama Butterfly at the Royal Opera House this afternoon. 
Another standing special but there are unsold seats a couple of rows in front that I’ve got every intention of making use of. Grand Circle tickets as well so I’m hoping nobody’s going to book them!
Other than that cancelled yoga for today after two yesterday and there’s one booked for tomorrow morning. 
Dad’s been in hospital for a couple of days but he’s back home with mum now. He went to see a physio on Thursday who packed him off to A&E where they hooked him up to a heart monitor and confirmed he had a pulse of 30. 
He’ll likely need a pacemaker but for some reason they won’t do it at that hospital so they sent him home saying that they’ll write to the gp. 
I’ve suggested to mum that she calls the gp about dad and tells them to expect a letter so that they can chase it if it doesn’t arrive. 
Also suggested calling the cardio surgeon (or his secretary) and having a similar convo with them as it might help smooth the path for getting him in surgery. 
Mum’s been under the same cardiologist that dad’s now under for 35 years or so. When she started with him he was whatever the lowest rung on the surgery ladder is and now he’s a top consultant/professor/miracle worker type surgeon so it’s good dad’s under him as well. 
Dad on the other hand doesn’t want to make a fuss because he hates being in hospital. That’s even more the case now as he could end up being on a geriatric ward with old people. He’s 82. 
I’ll push for mum to speak with the medicos as I don’t think it can hinder things but do any of you lot have any suggestions how to get things expedited somewhat?

Oh and 5.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning eveyone.

GP visit went well yesterday. My heart monitor results were ok. A few extra beats occasionally in the night. A low pulse around the 50 mark put down to doing lots of exercise. Everything else is fine.

BG this morning 4.4 quite low for me. Can the heat send BG lower?

No plans today except for walking a lot on the beach.

Yesterday, had a lovely long haired collie wander up to say hello. A gentle, calm, happy dog. A bit like its owner. Twenty paces further along and a husky and its friend bolted up to snarl and bark at me. That shot me out of my happy, peaceful mood. 

I wonder if there is a 'no salt' product I could use to replace the salt in my diet as I am trying to reduce my salt intake a little, but Salt seems to be important for flavour. Hmm interesting. I will investigate. Anyone have any answers for that?

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I’ve tried a few of the lo-salt type products and found them all lacking in one way or another. Some just taste a bit like I’d imagine a fourth or fifth carbon paper copy of salt would taste like if  that was given to a scientist and they were told to make it taste better. But they weren’t allowed to use salt. 

I’ve tried using seaweed and that works well but it’s not suitable for every dish I feel. So I’ve gone back to using salt but I now use Maldon Sea Salt and not very much of it. 

Are you trying to cut it down or out?


----------



## Griffin.

9.9 
It's still stinking hot the pups not handling it too well. I've had to resort to a old army trick and I'm rotating two bath tiles from the freezer for one on the floor nice and cold and the other in the freezer and I'm swapping them over ebery few hours trip to the optometrists today so hopefully.my script will be sorted out and I can stop seeing everything in fuzzy vision... 
Most deffo having a bbq later on I can hear those spare ribs calling me 
Have a great day what ever you get up to 
Keep those hearts strong and your heads up 
Griff


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK I am just trying to reduce salt not eliminate it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Been awake since 3:30 and have already taken two cold showers as it’s very hot here with barely any wind.
> I’m an effort to cool down at some point today I’ve booked a ticket to go and see Madama Butterfly at the Royal Opera House this afternoon.
> Another standing special but there are unsold seats a couple of rows in front that I’ve got every intention of making use of. Grand Circle tickets as well so I’m hoping nobody’s going to book them!
> Other than that cancelled yoga for today after two yesterday and there’s one booked for tomorrow morning.
> Dad’s been in hospital for a couple of days but he’s back home with mum now. He went to see a physio on Thursday who packed him off to A&E where they hooked him up to a heart monitor and confirmed he had a pulse of 30.
> He’ll likely need a pacemaker but for some reason they won’t do it at that hospital so they sent him home saying that they’ll write to the gp.
> I’ve suggested to mum that she calls the gp about dad and tells them to expect a letter so that they can chase it if it doesn’t arrive.
> Also suggested calling the cardio surgeon (or his secretary) and having a similar convo with them as it might help smooth the path for getting him in surgery.
> Mum’s been under the same cardiologist that dad’s now under for 35 years or so. When she started with him he was whatever the lowest rung on the surgery ladder is and now he’s a top consultant/professor/miracle worker type surgeon so it’s good dad’s under him as well.
> Dad on the other hand doesn’t want to make a fuss because he hates being in hospital. That’s even more the case now as he could end up being on a geriatric ward with old people. He’s 82.
> I’ll push for mum to speak with the medicos as I don’t think it can hinder things but do any of you lot have any suggestions how to get things expedited somewhat?
> 
> Oh and 5.3


Sorry to hear about dad. That’s a very low pulse rate. I’m surprised they let him home, Mr Eggy once spent a week in hospital, bed rest, for a pulse of 34. Anyhoo, re getting things moving along. When Mr Eggy was waiting for surgery a few years back to sort his poorly heart out, they kept saying it’ll be X, then it was Y, when they said Z we got mad and made an appointment with the GP. We explained that he had no quality of life as such, he was exhausted, his angina was almost constant, blah, blah blah. We may have laid it on a bit thick. The doc listened and actually typed out and sent an email there and then to the cardiologist. I think he laid it on a bit thick too! Within a week  or so we had a date for his op. Now I’m expecting your dad to not want a fuss, and he’ll say he’s fine, he’ll wait etc etc. as older folks are want to do. But I’m afraid the only way to get something done in the hard pressed, but amazing NHS, is to push and nag. In the meantime, he needs to rest as much as possible. Have they changed his meds/ given him new meds? Mr Eggy’s low heart rate was due to one of the drugs he was on, once they took him off it and juggled his meds about he’s been fine, well, fine for someone who has had six heart attacks, quadruple bypass, more stents than you can shake a stick at and his final op of some sort of fancy ablation. Apart from that he’s fit as a fiddle! TBF he’s over twenty years younger than your dad and stubborn as a mule! Good luck and hope your dad is feeling more himself soon. I won’t tell you not to worry because if you’re anything like me it’s not gonna happen! X


----------



## eggyg

Morning good folks of Diabetes Land. A lovely, back to normal, 5.7. An almost straight line overnight on the graph and 100% in range yesterday! It’s been a while.

Unlike, some of you, yesterday was a wash out for us northerners. Mild and muggy in the morning, then breezy, then rain, and more rain, and more rain. Never got our trip out with Zara. We got in the car and drove just incase it was brighter nine miles down the road. It wasn’t! Zara had dropped off 10 minutes before we got to our destination. We parked up, hoping the rain would stop. It didn’t, we came home, Zara still sleeping. She missed nowt! And we only used £239.20 worth of petrol. It’s ok though, it wasn’t our car! 

It’s showing 12 degrees on our weather thingy, the sun’s  shining and “highs” of 15/16 predicted! Woo hoo. I might get my big coat off and replace it with a slightly smaller one! 

Have a super Saturday. 

Congrats @TinaD and @Michael12421 on your HSs.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  no idea what needs he’s on other than a blood smoother. 
I’ll push for them to nag and if they don’t I’ll contact the GP surgery myself. 

Just to add to the fun, the car I’ve booked for the holiday has suddenly become unavailable and “an alternative will be assigned soon”. 
I booked this specific car because I drove it a couple of weeks ago and it was a delight. 
Needless to say I’ve sent an email asking why it’s no longer available and what they’re going to assign and when.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  no idea what needs he’s on other than a blood smoother.
> I’ll push for them to nag and if they don’t I’ll contact the GP surgery myself.
> 
> Just to add to the fun, the car I’ve booked for the holiday has suddenly become unavailable and “an alternative will be assigned soon”.
> I booked this specific car because I drove it a couple of weeks ago and it was a delight.
> Needless to say I’ve sent an email asking why it’s no longer available and what they’re going to assign and when.


Here’s hoping it’s an upgrade. Porsche or Masseratti maybe! Boots are a wee bit small, but just don’t take as many shoes and handbags as you normally would!


----------



## rayray119

7.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Had a blitz on washing bedspreads, throws and cushion covers yesterday, as it was that hot everything was drying in half an hour, but every time I went down to the washing line, and inevitably saw a few weeds that needed pulling out on the way back, my blood sugar dropped like a stone in the heat, and I needed JBs by the time I got in.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Late one for yesterday 11.1. Had two hypos the day before and three the one before that so dropped my insulin. Maybe a little too far!


----------



## MikeyBikey

And today 12.9. Had two hypos yesterday so feel I am chasing my own tail TBH. Heat not helping either!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Here’s hoping it’s an upgrade. Porsche or Masseratti maybe! Boots are a wee bit small, but just don’t take as many shoes and handbags as you normally would!


I once drove a little Ferrari soft top to the Alps and back for a late season skiing break. 
Bought the car the week before the holiday, couriered all the luggage over and back, drove home after and immediately sold the car!

That was back in the days when I had a disposable income obviously. 


Spoke with Zipcar and it’s all sorted! The original car has been in an accident so there’s a new one taking its spot in the fleet and the first booking on it is ours. It’s a Golf so it’s exactly the same as the other one. 
Oh and a 10% discount on the price for “inconvenience”.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.8 today 

yesterday GP phoned, Hba1c latest result was 53 
happy with that, but I’m hoping next one will be at under 48

plenty of rest yesterday today start second course of antibiotics 
toe now looks like it’s starting to heal which is a relief 

just starting to rain here which is a relief after the heat yesterda, hopefully it will clear the pollen 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Brewster

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Up early this morning thinking about the impending dog sitting. We haven't had a dog in years so this will be interesting. All clearing up has been completed. A surprising amount of stuff had to be moved to make the douse dog safe.
> 
> BG 4.5
> 
> Might try and get some rhubarb early this morning before the dog arrives. M&S were selling some excellent fresh sticks of it last week (or was it the week before). Rhubarb crumble is really delicious.
> 
> Found some excellent new storage jars in Sainsburys too. My wife likes them too (always a good sign) as they seal well but are easy to open.
> 
> View attachment 21051
> 
> Dare I say it....nothing planned for today, but I expect some chaos.
> 
> have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Your story is inspiring .can i send you a mail


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## ColinUK

Brewster said:


> Your story is inspiring .can i send you a mail


There’s always the option of sending someone a private message. 

Perhaps introduce yourself and tell us about your experience with diabetes?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 
And congratulations @TinaD & @Michael12421 on those 5.2s.

Dez


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Hi Everybody, my first one logged here: 12.5

Still very early in my journey, so hoping to see some improvement over time.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I once drove a little Ferrari soft top to the Alps and back for a late season skiing break.
> Bought the car the week before the holiday, couriered all the luggage over and back, drove home after and immediately sold the car!
> 
> That was back in the days when I had a disposable income obviously.
> 
> 
> Spoke with Zipcar and it’s all sorted! The original car has been in an accident so there’s a new one taking its spot in the fleet and the first booking on it is ours. It’s a Golf so it’s exactly the same as the other one.
> Oh and a 10% discount on the price for “inconvenience”.


That’s so “celebrity”.


----------



## Lanny

09:18 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I don’t know what to do with myself as golf coverage starts at 4pm today! 

Yesterday was VERY a changeable day of golf for everybody, par for the course apparently for The US Open as the USGA like to make it the hardest of the majors, as the lead changed SO many times with unknown qualifiers took the lead at various points! I had a very long wait for Rory to start near the end at 18:25! Then, when he did start it was a rocky one with a slight mistake on 2 but, still saved par but, an even bigger wayward shot on 3 that he putted 30 yards to save a double bogey: commentators kept saying all day it was the best double bogey they’ve ever seen; me? I thought yeah it was a super 30 yard putt BUT, it’s still +2 for that hole! He wasn’t the only one to double bogey a hole yesterday either not by a long shot! The rest of Rory’s round was like my old days of watching Tiger battle his way through a trying day as Rory birdied a hole then bogey one so, it was a day of going from -3 to -1 at the start then, hovering between -2 & -1! But, FINALLY, on the back 9 the bogeys stopped & he managed to birdie 3 holes to finish on -4 just one shot off the leasers on -5! 

A VERY volatile day reflected by the leading score starting at -4 going to -6 at one point before Rory even started & then dropping down as the mistakes crept in across the board as nobody had a bogey free round with quite a few unknown qualifiers leading including one unknown ranked at no. 445 in the world!  They all had their moments in the sun: can forever say they lead The US Open at one point!

So, it’s last year’s The Open Champion Colin Morikawa who leads with -5 along with Joel Dahmen on -5 both for the US that leads after day 2! A day of exciting, dramatic golf! Morikawa is peaking at the right time for his title defence of The Open next month! 

There was even A Hole In One by the defending US Open Champion John Rahm at one point which after 2 battling rounds was off the lead by 3 shots on -2 with the lead at -5 that did him a world of good picking 2 shots to -4 just 1 off the lead!  A Hole In One was never better timed!

Not a bad of golf viewing seeing my first ever US Open albeit nail bitting, sucking now I’ve kicked the habit, watching Rory struggle but, he kept fighting & he’s still in it!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.something today

Started to get really stressed about a few things going on at the moment and just want to be able to relax but things are getting more at Bruce so I need to be there to support him and not let him be aware of me just now xx


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That’s so “celebrity”.


I regularly used to FedEx my luggage to wherever I was going because I couldn’t be bothered to lug it there myself!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I woke to a 4.7 this morning, think i might have to reduce the basal a bit more as its just a bit too low and i'm needing JBs before breakfast. 

Its raining here atm, wasn't supposed to start until a bit later. Hubby has the day off today and we were hoping to go out somewhere but it looks like after the week's sunshine, we'll get wet.

Congrats to @TinaD and @Michael12421 on your HS and well done @TinaD getting those bales sorted!

@ColinUK sorry to hear about your dad. Would they give permission for you to speak on their behalf? At least you could chase the consultant/secretary, maybe get him pushed up the list.

Have a good day all, whatever you are doing.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I regularly used to FedEx my luggage to wherever I was going because I couldn’t be bothered to lug it there myself!


Definitely celebrity , you're right @eggyg


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I regularly used to FedEx my luggage to wherever I was going because I couldn’t be bothered to lug it there myself!


What job did you used to do to be able to afford it?!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me

Summer yesterday? Put some washing out in the afternoon and still damp in the evening. Nevermind, sun and breeze this morning have fettled it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> What job did you used to do to be able to afford it?!


International jewel thief.


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> International jewel thief.


In all seriousness I used to have a very lucrative job in the City. I ended my career as Head of Trading for a U.S. bank. 

It’s been over twenty years since I stepped away from it in order to stop myself doing something “stupid” because of the pressure. 

I may not have those things some call “savings” or much disposable income these days but I’m much happier now than I ever truly was back then even though I thought I was happy.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> International jewel thief.



Were you ever a.cat burglar? I had to retire when I had my amputation!


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> Were you ever a.cat burglar? I had to retire when I had my amputation!


Didn’t see the point in stealing cats.


----------



## Gwynn

Brewster said:


> Your story is inspiring .can i send you a mail


Yes


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me earlier this morning and very happy with my graph after a unit shaved off my evening Levemir, so I am down 3 units over the last 2 days. I always feel happier when I am reducing the dose. I know I shouldn't as "I need what I need" and having the right dose should make me happy, but when the right dose is lower, I like it better! 

Ian tells me that we have our photos in the local paper from our trip to Beamish Museum last weekend. That sort of thing seems to give him a thrill, not so much me.   My cousin very kindly commented that I look like my Grandma. Sadly I never met her but being compared to a grannie seems like a bit of a backhanded compliment! Of course I am of an age to be a Grandmother if I had children but I still think of myself as a young lass.... at least until I look in the mirror!  

Sadly Archie and Zak are really struggling to come to terms with the loss of Ernie. When it starts to get dark, they tear round the field screaming and were very lacklustre when Ian took them out for a ride round the block yesterday. There is a fun ride on from the farm tonight though, mostly hunting people so they will know some of the horses and hopefully that will perk them up a bit. 

Many congratulations to @Michael12421 and @TinaD on achieving the optimum waking reading this morning. @TinaD it sounds like you really worked hard yesterday, so it's lovely to be rewarded with a particularly nice number this morning. Hope you manage to rest your aching body today a bit and perhaps have a good soak in the bath. This modern farming lark with loaders and telehandlers is a doddle by comparison isn't it. Ian rang me yesterday from his air conditioned tractor cab with a chiller for his food and drink.... How the other half live eh!!

@ColinUK Hope your Dad stays well until he gets his appointment and that it happens sooner than you expect. Sounds like you are all set up for a lovely holiday and pleased you are still getting the same model car after all that, even better with a discount thrown in!


----------



## TinaD

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.4 for me
> 
> Summer yesterday? Put some washing out in the afternoon and still damp in the evening. Nevermind, sun and breeze this morning have fettled it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


How lovely to see the word fettled, thought I was its sole remaining user.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> How lovely to see the word fettled, thought I was its sole remaining user.



It is alive and well and in regular use here. Isn't it a colloquial northern word and if so, that must make you a northern lass too?    
The odd thing about "fettled" is that it can almost mean opposite things. So the sun and breeze today fixed @khskel 's washing but an ounce of lead fettled poor Ernie a couple of days ago.... not fixed sadly but certainly resolved the situation. Fettled is used quite a lot in that context in farming locally. So it means to fix but also to end something when you can't fix it, depending upon the context. Of course I am sure you are familiar with both uses @TinaD but others reading this may not be.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> It is alive and well and in regular use here. Isn't it a colloquial northern word and if so, that must make you a northern lass too?
> The odd thing about "fettled" is that it can almost mean opposite things. So the sun and breeze today fixed @khskel 's washing but an ounce of lead fettled poor Ernie a couple of days ago.... not fixed sadly but certainly resolved the situation. Fettled is used quite a lot in that context in farming locally. So it means to fix but also to end something when you can't fix it, depending upon the context. Of course I am sure you are familiar with both uses @TinaD but others reading this may not be.


We say we’re “a bad fettle” if we’re poorly, and  we’re “in grand fettle” if we’re everything except bad fettle! I just love these old words.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> In all seriousness I used to have a very lucrative job in the City. I ended my career as Head of Trading for a U.S. bank.
> 
> It’s been over twenty years since I stepped away from it in order to stop myself doing something “stupid” because of the pressure.
> 
> I may not have those things some call “savings” or much disposable income these days but I’m much happier now than I ever truly was back then even though I thought I was happy.


Money isn't everything. Happiness and wellbeing is everything. (Although i wouldn't mind winning a bit on the lottery so i could retire a bit earlier!)


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> We say we’re “a bad fettle” if we’re poorly, and  we’re “in grand fettle” if we’re everything except bad fettle! I just love these old words.


Yes, of course. it can be used to describe "condition" too and we might use it more to describe an animal, particularly a horse as being in "fine fettle" .... as well as a verb meaning to fix or sort out.... in a good or bad way. 
Can anyone confirm for me that "fettle" is colloquial to the north? I have grown up with it all my life so not sure how far it extends in it's use..... clearly at least to Wales now with @TinaD!


----------



## rebrascora

Talking of words... Did anyone else struggle with Wordle today? I got there in 5 in the end but it took 2 visits.... early hours of this morning when I had 2 letters in 4 tried and my mind was boggled and then just remembered I hadn't sorted it and had me head scratching for another good 10 mins before I figured it out. Normally I get it in just 2-3 mins.


----------



## TinaD

Typical RAF child - not really settled anywhere until moved to Wales as an adult. Fettled/fettling etc came from Scots Grandad who, having emigrated to Canada, joined up in 1914 & was "blightied" to Yorkshire in 1916...Where he survived with one lung to the grand age of 96. He fettled everything: cars, tractors, drains, horse carts, harness, plumbing, you name it. Lovely man.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> How lovely to see the word fettled, thought I was its sole remaining user.



I thought it was in common usage, a good old northern word. Very descriptive of the task in hand.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Talking of words... Did anyone else struggle with Wordle today? I got there in 5 in the end but it took 2 visits.... early hours of this morning when I had 2 letters in 4 tried and my mind was boggled and then just remembered I hadn't sorted it and had me head scratching for another good 10 mins before I figured it out. Normally I get it in just 2-3 mins.


Yes! As did OH and son. I did it in 4, but it took me ages, with a gap in between head scratching, and I was lucky because both of the others had come to it via other words that I could have had.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Typical RAF child - not really settled anywhere until moved to Wales as an adult. Fettled/fettling etc came from Scots Grandad who, having emigrated to Canada, joined up in 194 & was "blightied" to Yorkshire in 1916...Where he survived with one lung to the grand age of 96. He fettled everything: cars, tractors, drains, horse carts, harness, plumbing, you name it. Lovely man.


No wonder you pounced on @khskel 's use of it with such joy as I am sure it must have evoked good memories of your Grandad.


----------



## khskel

It's a real shame @rebrascora  and @TinaD that our regional dialects and accents are being lost. I remember visiting my grandparents in Co Durham and scarcely understanding a word they said.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Yes, of course. it can be used to describe "condition" too and we might use it more to describe an animal, particularly a horse as being in "fine fettle" .... as well as a verb meaning to fix or sort out.... in a good or bad way.
> Can anyone confirm for me that "fettle" is colloquial to the north? I have grown up with it all my life so not sure how far it extends in it's use..... clearly at least to Wales now with @TinaD!


Well I’m actually born a cockney and certainly know and use “fettle” in pretty ordinary conversation and am not alone in doing so amongst us London folks.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Talking of words... Did anyone else struggle with Wordle today? I got there in 5 in the end but it took 2 visits.... early hours of this morning when I had 2 letters in 4 tried and my mind was boggled and then just remembered I hadn't sorted it and had me head scratching for another good 10 mins before I figured it out. Normally I get it in just 2-3 mins.


It took me three attempts. Just had to stop and go back to it. It was a tough one. It took all six lines for me. I didn’t get one green letter until line three. Keeps our brain ticking over though.


----------



## rebrascora

Thanks @Robin and @eggyg for making me feel a bit better about struggling today. Occasionally I walk away and when I come back to it, a few hours later it just seems to jump out at me but not todays, it really made me dredge the grey matter for a solution!


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Today was the first meal out since I have been given the news I was diabetic (just over a week), and man it was tough. My little boy asked me why I wasn't having pudding for 'special daddys day', and I could see he was confused.

I think I can have 'treats' in the future, but from my understanding as it is still not under control, best to stay away.


----------



## Bexlee

Lily123 said:


> Outdoor PE - in the Summer term we always have outdoor PE. It was athletics and no running so it wasn’t too bad


It puts the fear of god into me when I watch PE from my classroom and children have javelins in their hands and to some extent shotputs! I took my class outside to count dandelions to look at estimating species and variation - It was way too hot !


----------



## Lily123

Bexlee said:


> It puts the fear of god into me when I watch PE from my classroom and children have javelins in their hands and to some extent shotputs! I took my class outside to count dandelions to look at estimating species and variation - It was way too hot !


It was shotput. Another class was doing javelins though - the PE teachers are always extra careful as we share our field with a local Primary School. We have the field and Astro turf for outdoor PE so there’s plenty of room


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> It took me three attempts. Just had to stop and go back to it. It was a tough one. It took all six lines for me. I didn’t get one green letter until line three. Keeps our brain ticking over though.


I got three green letters by row 3 but still failed. I was really cross with myself as i have the word every weekday!


----------



## Griffin.

8.7.. Wow!!!!!
Good morning all I trust today finds you in fine fettle.? A word we use on a daily basis , I got heardle in one sec today wordle still drives me to want to bang my head vigorously against a wall until I get a answer...  Starting to feel much better which is so typical I'm due another zapping on  Thursday. Think I may grab my camera pull my boots on and get the early bus down to the beach before the crowds arrive I love living on the Yorkshire coast I don't love the tourists and all the rubbish that  they leave behind. 
Have a amazing day whatever or wherever it takes you. 
Heads up hearts strong.. 
Griff x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Another dark, cold morning. I thought we were in for a heat wave. Glad it isn't too hot tho.

BG 4.4 this morning again quite low...ish. Happy with it

Considering going to the church this morning now that their Covid outbreak has truly gone. I am in two minds as it *is* fathers day and my daughter may come over (no idea as her communications are a bit sparce).

I am finding that my new increased exercise regime is going well. Up to 3 hours exercise walking a day. It seems a bit of a waste of my time except that I feel better and better (but more tired) and I like listening to classical music. However I may not have the time today. I will definitely get the first early walk in.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 8.6


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 13.something half an hour ago, will go and test again before bolusing for breakfast shortly

Was shocked to switch the internet on my phone on to find no notifications on Twitter from Stagecoach East Scotland then 2 came along at the same time, this week it's mums bus home that has been withdrawn along with many others of the 30 service, I sure hope nobody wants to travel between Arbroath/Montrose/Brechin/Stracathro today as they don't really stand a chance!  xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very special 5.2 for me at 6.30. 

Up early as we have Zara with us, she stayed over last night as mummy and daddy at a 50th birthday party. She’s been as good as gold, apart from waking us at 6.30am, on a Sunday! She’s presently covered in Weetabix from head to toe! 

Visits from all three daughters today, one obviously to pick up her child, but they’ll all be bringing Mr Eggy gifts. It won’t be the restful Fathers Day though that he would be normally having! 

Have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  congrats on the HS and the weetabix covered Zara!


----------



## ColinUK

All this talk of school sports reminds me of my own school days. We had the usual range of track and field stuff, plus hockey, football, rugby, cricket and tennis but also golf and pole vault which was indoors in the old gym. 
There was a wedge in the floor which was removed to reveal the “cup” (there’s probably a technical name for it which I don’t know) the end of the pole dropped into and up one would rise. Or that was the theory anyway. 
I don’t think I ever actually managed to do anything more than spear the crash mat like I was jousting. 
And no we didn’t have jousting as I’m not quite that old!

I do recall javelin being stopped for a few weeks as someone in my year had one go through his leg. We used to stand in two lines facing our partner and throw the javelin towards the other one who’d then come forward and collect it, return to their line and throw it back. Even to this day I’m amazed anyone ever thought that was a good idea. 

I recall enjoying discus but maybe that’s because I can be quite chatty. 

Anyway, a 6.5 this morning after next to no carbs yesterday. 

Ooh I saw Madama Butterfly at the Royal Opera House yesterday. Moved from a standing ticket at the back to front row centre balcony. 

Not seen it before and didn’t like the staging that much as it just didn’t flow particularly well from scene to scene for me. Also Pinkerton is woefully miscast. Great voice but far too old and nowhere near cynical enough so just sort of missed for me. 
I’d see productions of it though as it’s beautiful music but something about this one just missed for me. 
Also for an audience at Covent Garden I was amazed at how many times a phone went off during the performance. 

Yoga at 10am today so I’m going to go and do some weights and then a treadmill run beforehand I think. 

Theatre again this afternoon, Judi Dench doing an in conversation with type thing but she also sings so I’m hoping for some Sondheim. 

View from the seat yesterday:

Ooh and regarding wasp nest, I saw this on Twitter yesterday…


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. I think it’s stopped raining, and we’ve managed not to float way. It was certainly torrential here last night.
Congrats on the HS, @eggyg .


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.1 for me after two lots of JBs since 3am. Another basal reduction needed i think.

@Griffin. Nice morning reading, well done. Nice to hear you're feeling a bit better.
@eggyg congrats on the HS, i hope the weetabix comes off Zara before it dries!
@ColinUK i've never seen an opera but always thought it should be something you experience at least once. Enjoy Judi Dench this afternoon.
@Kaylz i hope your mum gets home ok.

Its sunny here atm, i've not been outside yet but i hope there is a bit of warmth. Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Benny G

I've been a bit distracted, the numbers start to creep.
10.4 at 4am


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on the HS.
My reading this morning was 5.5. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8 today. Spent several hours last night advertising my Ukrainian (male)guest and his need for a job on facebook. He has been grabbed by the local dodgy farmer offering black economy work and fails to understand that it will get him into trouble - no wage slip, I tell him, and here comes Mr Plod - but he is desperate to support his family. Apart from the risk to him I prefer not to have dodgy (and smelly) characters about my home. Pleased to report some success: 3 offers of interview - one refused as too distant but 2 from good, sound, lawful companies within 2.5 miles of home. Fingers crossed everybody, please, that he secures one of the jobs. Stupid of me not to realise that explaining employment and tax law to a non-English speaking foreigner would be so difficult. Reminds me of 50 years ago explaining UK currency to Dutch and Italian children. The thrupenny bit made me a lot of small friends.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## rayray119

It was 7.9 started feeling really wired though when getting ready to to test(like really light headed and Disney so thought I must be either sky high or low but all was fine similar feeling o was feeling at bed last night when I was only 9.4 so not sky high. I have been getting these moments sometimes so must just be my body.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me.

Looking a bit nondescript out side. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

@Benny G I can sympathize. My overnight graph looks very similar and I am reporting a whopping 11.8 for my waking reading. I lost control of my eating a bit last night but really though the 3 unit correction at bedtime would have done something. Clearly the DF swapped it for water when I wasn't looking.  
I'm not messing with it this morning. I jabbed 8 units and will eat when it has brought me down to 5. It should be a bit too much but I can always have a prune or 2 after breakfast to top up if I need to. It has currently levelled out at 9.2 so just going to have to wait it out. 

Many congratulations to @eggyg on your House Special this morning and good luck cleaning up baby Zara and no doubt half the kitchen.... Ugh! Messy babies   Hope Mr Eggy and all the other Dad's here have a lovely day. I miss mine! Love you Dad!

@Griffin. So pleased you are feeling better today and a much better reading too. Hope you and the hound had an enjoyable and peaceful walk before the masses descend on the place. Ugh! Tourists.... worse than messy babies.... and not nearly so cute! Hope all goes well with your next round of treatment. I can imagine it must be daunting. How far through it are you? Hopefully past half way! Fingers crossed.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Morning everyone, it was 11.6 this morning.

Currently on a staycation in a cottage, and my wife is a superb cook, so we haven't felt the need to go out much and increase the temptation to eat something out. We went out last night, but I was reasonably good, but before I went to bed my BG was 13.2 so looks like it has come down over night. Although I did get a lie-in today while Mummy took our boy exploring.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> All this talk of school sports reminds me of my own school days. We had the usual range of track and field stuff, plus hockey, football, rugby, cricket and tennis but also golf and pole vault which was indoors in the old gym.
> There was a wedge in the floor which was removed to reveal the “cup” (there’s probably a technical name for it which I don’t know) the end of the pole dropped into and up one would rise. Or that was the theory anyway.
> I don’t think I ever actually managed to do anything more than spear the crash mat like I was jousting.
> And no we didn’t have jousting as I’m not quite that old!
> 
> I do recall javelin being stopped for a few weeks as someone in my year had one go through his leg. We used to stand in two lines facing our partner and throw the javelin towards the other one who’d then come forward and collect it, return to their line and throw it back. Even to this day I’m amazed anyone ever thought that was a good idea.
> 
> I recall enjoying discus but maybe that’s because I can be quite chatty.
> 
> Anyway, a 6.5 this morning after next to no carbs yesterday.
> 
> Ooh I saw Madama Butterfly at the Royal Opera House yesterday. Moved from a standing ticket at the back to front row centre balcony.
> 
> Not seen it before and didn’t like the staging that much as it just didn’t flow particularly well from scene to scene for me. Also Pinkerton is woefully miscast. Great voice but far too old and nowhere near cynical enough so just sort of missed for me.
> I’d see productions of it though as it’s beautiful music but something about this one just missed for me.
> Also for an audience at Covent Garden I was amazed at how many times a phone went off during the performance.
> 
> Yoga at 10am today so I’m going to go and do some weights and then a treadmill run beforehand I think.
> 
> Theatre again this afternoon, Judi Dench doing an in conversation with type thing but she also sings so I’m hoping for some Sondheim.
> 
> View from the seat yesterday:View attachment 21278
> 
> Ooh and regarding wasp nest, I saw this on Twitter yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 21279


A shame about the production that you didn’t like! 

I LOVE Madama Butterfly as it’s my favourite of all the Puccini Opera’s: Turandot, specifically Nessun Dorma, is more well known perhaps but, he didn’t finish it as he died before doing so; I can’t remember WHO finished it but, I certainly noticed the joint where Puccini & the other composer finished it! So, as a complete opera Madama Butterfly is much better!


----------



## Bexlee

Late morning to you all a 6.4 on second waking at 10am but an 11.6 - no idea where from - at 6.30. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:52 BS 6.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Already had breakfast & the live golf coverage is a bit earlier today 2pm to 1am! 

MY, MY, MY! WHAT a day of golf yesterday as the weather forecast was wind & possibly rain in the afternoon so, it was expected to be tough for the leaders starting towards the end!  Dame Laura Davies, brilliant  ex golfer herself, predicted just before live coverage started that if anyone stating earlier posted a good score early enough before the weather set they could lead as the conditions worsen for the leaders starting later? BOY! Did that come true!

By the time that Rory started, with just 2 pairs after him, it was indeed a much windier & grey looking day although, the rain held off BUT, that meant the greens were still getting firmer, that means lightening fast, with the wind to contend with as well is an EXTREMELY bad combo; rain would have softened the greens a bit so, it’s not SO lightning fast! 

Signs of the Titanic day of struggle ahead for Rory, the last 4 -5 pairings or so too, showed up on the par 3 2nd hole when his par putt stopped RIGHT ON THE RIM with about half of the ball hanging over the hole BUT, refused to drop! At the point even though it was dry, rain wasn’t far off & the humidity in the air made the greens just that wee bit softer! And so it was for the front 9 as Rory putted to save par & the ball sticking so, he bogeyed 3 hole in row! Before things changed as the air dried up a bit & the rain didn’t happen on the back 9 BUT, it got windier & the balls were overshooting the greens which became lightening fast again: hitting the greens & running off them!  So, Rory battled hard & saved some truly long/heroic par putts & even managed on the 18th to have a chance of a first birdie of his day BUT, missed it & finished +3 for the round & -1 for the tournament!

Poor Colin Morikawa, the co leader starting last, had an even tougher time of it as he double bogeyed twice & went from -5 to +2 at the end of the day! 

Dame Laura Davies’ prediction did indeed came true as the lead going into the final day is down to -4 & was posted by an earlier starter further down the field before the leaders’ struggle in THOSE conditions! 

The weather is expected to be even worse today & it’ll be interesting to see what happens? 

Yesterday’s last pairings are now a bit behind the lead & starting that bit earlier while the new leaders that started earlier yesterday are starting that bit later today! 

Rory is now 3 shots off the lead & still has a chance & it’ll be a battle of the elements if the weather forecast pans out? 

It’ll be another interesting day of golf THAT’S for sure!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> A shame about the production that you didn’t like!
> 
> I LOVE Madama Butterfly as it’s my favourite of all the Puccini Opera’s: Turandot, specifically Nessun Dorma, is more well known perhaps but, he didn’t finish it as he died before doing so; I can’t remember WHO finished it but, I certainly noticed the joint where Puccini & the other composer finished it! So, as a complete opera Madama Butterfly is much better!


It was odd. She was fantastic but Pinkerton just wasn’t. 
I don’t know the opera but I know acting well enough to say that he was all surface with no believable ark to his journey so his potential redemption at the end (although off stage) just seemed unjustified. 
That said I’ll perhaps go and see it later in the run when hopefully he’s played into the role and has found more light and shade in the acting side of things.


----------



## Michael12421

Lanny said:


> A shame about the production that you didn’t like!
> 
> I LOVE Madama Butterfly as it’s my favourite of all the Puccini Opera’s: Turandot, specifically Nessun Dorma, is more well known perhaps but, he didn’t finish it as he died before doing so; I can’t remember WHO finished it but, I certainly noticed the joint where Puccini & the other composer finished it! So, as a complete opera Madama Butterfly is much better!


It was finished by Franco Alfano from notes left by Puccini.  The first performance was conducted by Toscanini who stopped the performance at the point where Puccini died before completing. Toscanini turned to the audience and told them 'This is the point at which the maestro died', and then carried on.


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> It was finished by Franco Alfano from notes left by Puccini.  The first performance was conducted by Toscanini who stopped the performance at the point where Puccini died before completing. Toscanini turned to the audience and told them 'This is the point at which the maestro died', and then carried on.


Thanks for that!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 on this beautiful day. Can you believe it’s only 6 degrees at the moment but it’s going to be much warmer in just a few short hours.

Day 4 of 5 of consecutive child care. We’re exhausted, I’m going to ban the other grandparents from ever going on holiday ever again! We’re allowed to though. We got the Weetabix off her, just dumped her straight in the bath, the PJs got sent home to mummy to deal with.

Have a happy Monday, it’s going to be a scorcher here. At least 18 degrees!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. A 7.3 today. Have a good day. Stay cool if you can !


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks really bright out there this morning but I bet it's cold.

BG 4.6 this morning, excellent.

Nothing planned for today.

My wife wrecked my diet/exercise plan yesterday. She made a cake! And very nice it was too!!!

My daughter didn't come to visit on Fathers day. Sigh. She never even said thankyou for dog sitting for her. Sigh. I guess that's children for you. Sigh 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Yesterday afternoon and last night the libre graph showed a mountain range, woke to 9.9 after reducing basal last night due to lows in the mornings and struggling to get into 5s in thr day. I think its gone the opposite way! Or maybe the DF is hovering around. I'll give it a few more days to see if it settles back.

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## ColinUK

21,000 odd steps yesterday which equates to about 17km or so according to Fitbit. 
Was starving last night so wolfed down chicken and Brie sandwiches on sourdough. 

Sleepless night in pre-holiday mode concerned we’ll make the ferry in time (the journey to Portsmouth can take between 1 1/2 and 3 hours and I’ve built in two hours grace before the check in opens so there’s plenty of time. 

Packed already and now repacking into a smaller suitcase!

Quite pleased with both my 5.9 this morning and my decision to cancel the yoga class I was thinking of squeezing in before driving off…

I’m sure I’ll pop in whilst I’m away but if I don’t then don’t worry!

Cx


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.2 here!

Had a lovely weekend in Bristol catching up with friends I hadn’t seen since before the pandemic. Wow, I’d forgotten how busy cities are - the holidaying hordes we get here at the seaside are nothing in comparison! Bristol was rammed.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 21,000 odd steps yesterday which equates to about 17km or so according to Fitbit.
> Was starving last night so wolfed down chicken and Brie sandwiches on sourdough.
> 
> Sleepless night in pre-holiday mode concerned we’ll make the ferry in time (the journey to Portsmouth can take between 1 1/2 and 3 hours and I’ve built in two hours grace before the check in opens so there’s plenty of time.
> 
> Packed already and now repacking into a smaller suitcase!
> 
> Quite pleased with both my 5.9 this morning and my decision to cancel the yoga class I was thinking of squeezing in before driving off…
> 
> I’m sure I’ll pop in whilst I’m away but if I don’t then don’t worry!
> 
> Cx


Enjoy. I’m very jealous.


----------



## Benny G

It's beautiful out this morning. 
I think my Glucose level is trying to send me a message. 
Perhaps something is brewing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.5 here. Slept right up to the alarm, so Dawn hasn’t got going yet.
Congrats on the HS, @Bloden .
Have a fab holiday, @ColinUK .
Went for a walk yesterday and saw 4 hares in a field, leverets probably, they were chasing each other round, then stopping for a quick snack, then zooming round again.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

10. 5 for me this morning. Looks absolutely beautiful out there today. Enjoy everbody! 

@ColinUK - enjoy your holiday! Where are you off to? (if you don't mind disclosing)


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.4 for me.

Have a lovely time @ColinUK . Beautiful morning and looks like it’s set for the week…proper holiday weather.


----------



## Griffin.

9.1 ill take it
morning folks,
heardle in one today made easier by the fact i probs listen the song at least twice a week and is in my all time favs playlist,
had a  lovely meander along the beach yesterday morning there's a phantom rock stacker and he's been ever so busy with it all , also not amused by the amount of rubbish left behind by the tourists I found a single sandal just lying there on the sand i mean who goes home with only one shoe ?  made for a good picture before i picked it up and lugged it to the bin which was a mere 5 feet away !! its things like that that make me dislike tourists i mean the bins right there why throw it on the floor next to it and don't get me started on the fag ends littering the entire place , (i will not rant)
@rebrascora i have three more to go so over the hump and on the downward slope now its been tough but i also look at how many others are going through it and some so young that it brings a tear to my eye just thinking about them. 
i met a 16 year fella with leukaemia my last session and he's facing it with so much humour and joy that it kind of makes you face your own treatment with hope and tenacity .
@ColinUK hope you have fab time and i bet your glad to be getting away from the heat of the city enjoy the drive pal 
to everyone else go get em tigers . 
have a fab Monday whatever you get up to 
remember heads up hearts strong and don't let those numbers grind you down  
griff x


----------



## Nayshiftin

9.6


----------



## rayray119

Unfortunately 11.4 even with a a couple of corrections probery should have done more or one with my first one but was thinking of yesterday was a bit of a bed day so wondering if it could be my livermir carrtige I'll keep and eye on things today then maybe see if I can change it if today goes the same as yesterday.   Or its just that I'm still Iill and now stressed about that  plus heyfevet because pollen count has been really high over the past week or so.    These days happen though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am on 6.3 but it isn't a waking reading because I haven't been to bed and my body clock is all out of sync, so I am just going to inject my morning Levemir and have a couple of hours sleep now and then get up and do some gardening. I have to sort out a frame to train my cucumber up and plant out a courgette and some dwarf beans and figure out where I am going to plant the 2 giant pumpkin plants that germinated. I am hoping that with sowing them late they won't be too "giant" because last time I grew one, most of it wasted as it was massive and I couldn't use it all and of course once cut into they don't keep. Anyway, off to give it some zzzs  

@Bloden Congrats on yet another House Special! WooHoo! You seem to be getting rather good at hitting the magic number all of a sudden.
@ColinUK Hope you have a really fab time. Missing you already! 
@Griffin. Pleased you are at least past the half way mark and heading for the finish. I can't begin to imagine how people cope going through that and to maintain positivity, especially young people. Total respect to you and everyone else going through it and the wonderful clinical staff who support and treat you. You show it who is boss! 
Really understand your frustration with the litter and stuff. These people want to go to a nice place but think nothing of trashing it for other people. I totally despair of people sometimes. I pick up littler nearly every day on my way up to my stables or coming back. 
Fading fast so must head off. 
Night night folks!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.3 on this beautiful day. Can you believe it’s only 6 degrees at the moment but it’s going to be much warmer in just a few short hours.
> 
> Day 4 of 5 of consecutive child care. We’re exhausted, I’m going to ban the other grandparents from ever going on holiday ever again! We’re allowed to though. We got the Weetabix off her, just dumped her straight in the bath, the PJs got sent home to mummy to deal with.
> 
> Have a happy Monday, it’s going to be a scorcher here. At least 18 degrees!


I got caught out with blueberry pancakes with my grandson, what a mess!!!.
My granddaughters managed to get the Sudocrem which they in theory were putting on their 'babies' but it was everywhere, up the stairs, on their Dad's jacket, the carpet. I was in dead trouble with their Mum.


----------



## Lanny

09:42 BS 7.1  Needed 2 oatcakes to keep levels up last night around 22:30 & 00:30 ish as BS slipped into 4.7 & 4.6 so that’ll be the oatcakes, then!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

GOOD GRIEF!  What an exciting, heartbreaking, dramatic day of golf yesterday to finish off my very first time seeing The US Open golf!

Hopes were high as Rory started with a birdie on 1 but, missed it on 2 & bogeyed 3! And it was like the previous 2 rounds with Rory going down with a birdie & going up again with a bogey!  And in the end he just ran out of holes on the back 9 by the time he managed to get it together! Awwwa!

But, all the drama & excitement were between the last pair, rightly so as it should, of England’s baby faced looking 27 year old lad from Sheffield Matt Fitzpatrick & young American Will Zalatoris who both never won a major before! Indeed Matt Fitzpatrick who’s played the PGA tour since winning the amateur title at Brookline in 2013 as an 18 year old before turning pro had yet to win a single PGA event! 

They were dishing it out right to their last putts on 18 with Matt Fitzpatrick  on -6 1 ahead of Zalatoris on -5 both going their birdie putts!  Fitzpatrick went first & missed it so, he COULD be caught for a play-off! Then, Zalatoris JUST missed his & he slumped down with his hands & club covering over his face while Matt Fitzpatrick & his caddy realised that they’d won outright!

So, there you go young baby faced looking Matt Fitzpatrick won The US Open on the same course that he won the amateur title 9 years ago! Apparently only one other golfer has done that before: Jack Nicklaus won his amateur title & The US Open both at Pebble beach! 

It was lovely to see Rory congratulate him on joining the club at last: winning in the US, at last; WHAT a first event to win in the US it was!  To have played the PGA tour for 9 years after turning pro & never winning: FINALLY wins his first PGA tour event & it’s THE BIGGEST of the lot!

I REALLY enjoyed watching The US Open golf this year & a new star is born: baby faced Matt Fitzpatrick from Sheffield England!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Almost forgot!  Still a little fuzzy from getting up early after the golf finished at 00:30 but, woken by bright sunshine through my curtains gap!

What I found really heartwarming & touching was that Matt, having never won a single PGA event before & no prize money, could not afford to stay at hotels while playing! So, he’s been staying at various family homes of the public while traveling the US! Apparently it’s the done thing that Americans help a lot of pro golfers out by offering them boarding at their homes! And the Burton’s family were there to see him win & Matt stayed with them at their family home 9 years ago too when he won the amateur title! Awwwwa!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.7 for me.

I appear to have acquired a bass guitar as a father's day present. OK it's a charity shop special but it plays and probably worth at least four times what was paid for it. Handy that I know a guitar tech who can help me out with restoration.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

afternoon

just catching up, had a lovely weekend away in Kent, but ate far to much of the wrong things, so not surprised with a 9.9 today as forgot to take my meds with breakfast yesterday.  Back o normal working hours today so going to run this evening, will be 1st time in about a month, due to work, appointment, social occasions.

@ColinUK - enjoy your holiday.  
@Bloden - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Benny G

Griffin. said:


> 9.1 ill take it
> morning folks,
> heardle in one today made easier by the fact i probs listen the song at least twice a week and is in my all time favs playlist,
> had a  lovely meander along the beach yesterday morning there's a phantom rock stacker and he's been ever so busy with it all , also not amused by the amount of rubbish left behind by the tourists I found a single sandal just lying there on the sand i mean who goes home with only one shoe ?  made for a good picture before i picked it up and lugged it to the bin which was a mere 5 feet away !! its things like that that make me dislike tourists i mean the bins right there why throw it on the floor next to it and don't get me started on the fag ends littering the entire place , (i will not rant)
> @rebrascora i have three more to go so over the hump and on the downward slope now its been tough but i also look at how many others are going through it and some so young that it brings a tear to my eye just thinking about them.
> i met a 16 year fella with leukaemia my last session and he's facing it with so much humour and joy that it kind of makes you face your own treatment with hope and tenacity .
> @ColinUK hope you have fab time and i bet your glad to be getting away from the heat of the city enjoy the drive pal
> to everyone else go get em tigers .
> have a fab Monday whatever you get up to
> remember heads up hearts strong and don't let those numbers grind you down
> griff x


Lovely pebble beach, it looks very relaxing. My sister lives a 5 minute walk from the beach and harbour in Whitby. I don't get over to see her often enough, when I visit we always walk along to see the sea.


----------



## rebrascora

Having a second bite at the cherry with a real "waking reading" of 3.6 according to Libre but a very nice 5.3 from a finger prick when I double checked. That was an hour ago. Still needed the best part of 45 mins for my bolus to work so that I could eat breakfast but now ready to start my day.


----------



## gll

Hey all. was 15.6 this morning.
Been a flat out week and mental health has been a bit battered and dented. Had a full day at home yesterday which was much needed 

Hope everyone is well, will play catch up later to see what I've missed <3


----------



## Griffin.

Benny G said:


> Lovely pebble beach, it looks very relaxing. My sister lives a 5 minute walk from the beach and harbour in Whitby. I don't get over to see her often enough, when I visit we always walk along to see the sea.


I live in Robin hoods Bay it's a few miles from whitby I'll be honest I stay well away from whitby in the summer months it's rammed to the gills with the touristy folks ends up jacking up the prices of everything and anything. Scarboroughs the same Its a blessing and curse I get so mad at the way they treat the place been known to tell them off for not behaving...


----------



## Benny G

Griffin. said:


> I live in Robin hoods Bay it's a few miles from whitby I'll be honest I stay well away from whitby in the summer months it's rammed to the gills with the touristy folks ends up jacking up the prices of everything and anything. Scarboroughs the same Its a blessing and curse I get so mad at the way they treat the place been known to tell them off for not behaving...


That's just round the corner from Whitby, a great walk along the old railway track. I've done it a few times, also been there on cycle, that road down to the beach is a cracker, and back up again. And the Dalby forest is crazy for cycling, I loved it. I thought I was going to have a heart attack going up those hills.

Robinhood's Bay is very picturesque, I filled a few sketchbooks along that coastline. Also great for photography. You are very lucky.


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK have a good holiday.
@Bloden congrats on the HS.

I know i am a tourist to seaside towns and villages, living inland i can only imagine what its like to wake up every day and see, hear and smell the sea. Its one thing i find really calming. I must say, though, we have always treated places and locals with respect and bought our children up to not leave any litter behind. We have even picked up after others. I know not everyone does but please don't assume we are all like that. To be able to live by the sea and walk along the beach whenever i want to is something i dream about doing but doubt i will ever be able to do. If you do live there, you are so very lucky.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A late post. Far better 7.2 yesterday morn followed by good day BG wise with dominant performance by Max and great recovery by Charles in the evening. Rather high 10.3 this morning with hypo at lunchtime. Why?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## ColinUK

6.2

Delayed ferry over yesterday due to someone having a heart attack onboard saved air ambulance being called etc but made it about an hour and a half later than scheduled.

Cottage is simply sublime. This is what I woke up to this morning…



What that photo can’t convey is the deafening birdsong. It’s truly a dawn chorus. 
I can’t hear anything other than birdsong. 

Last night I had the pleasure of hearing a nightjar!

After unpacking and then heading off to get some essential provisions like eggs (from the honesty box over the road - 1doz duck eggs for £2) and milk and cheese plus some other bits and bobs from the farm shop we went to the nearest pub for a bite before driving west into the sunset acres just exploring a little. 

Found a gloriously deserted beach with some stunning views…






They’re gunning for official Dark Skies Park status here too. 

It is pretty dark at night. 
This is from the garden.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@ColinUK that place looks fantastic. Lovely views. Such a peaceful (?) Life.

BG back to the big tease at 5.1 this morning.

Off to a hospital near me this morning for an audiology test cos I'm really going deaf and I am getting fed up with not being able to hear anybody or anything, except for the horrible constant tinnitus noise. It will be interesting to see what they find regarding my hearing.

I wish there was a cure for tinnitus. Apparently Beethoven had it too, so I am in great company there.

Nothing else planned for today except that I shall walk too and from the appointment. It is needed (the extra walk) cos I had a large slice of my wifes great cake yesterday.

Have a great day everybody whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 5.5 for me but managed 100% in target yesterday. I haven't seen that for a while.

@ColinUK. What can i say apart from WOW!! The cottage, sunset and sky looks absolutely gorgeous. Have a great time, i hope the weather stays kind.

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7. 

@ColinUK I’m always woken about 4ish by the dawn chorus but my views aren’t as good! That sunset…..wow! I love the sea and wish I lived closer and could walk along the beach everyday. Just need to win the lottery now! Enjoy your break, it’s sounds marvellous already. 

We unexpectedly got a smart electric meter fitted yesterday. We received a phone call from British Gas at just after 9am, “ can we fit a new electric meter today, like now?” He was here in 15 minutes. I knew it was on the cards as I’d received a communication from them, funnily enough just after we sent photos of the metre readings on 1st April, saying our meters needed upgrading. Obviously they took one look at out ancient meters and thought “ blimey, museum pieces”, we have no idea how old they are,  we’ve lived here since 1986! The one hour job lasted two! Was more complicated getting the old one out than he thought. Got the gizmo that tells you how much leccy you’re using. Couldn’t believe how much it went up when I put the oven on last night! It certainly gives you food for thought. Oh and we’re getting a new gas meter at the end of July. Oh and we went to the park with Zara to see the baby swans on the pond, and have an ice cream of course. 

Have a fab day everyone, no sunshine today so far for us. But we live in hope. 

@Bloden congrats on yesterday’s HS. And @freesia well done on the 100% day, I had one too yesterday.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> 100% day, I had one too yesterday.


Congrats to you too @eggyg


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8 today.  Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunny weather. Think I may have had success in solving the "hobbling" problem - local word for working on the black economy - I've found him a proper job! Since I find being watched working about the place without any offers of help a bit irritating I had one of those lovely schadenfreude moments when he accepted it in the  happy expectation that it would start at 9 a.m. when my sneaky suspicion was that it might be earlier - it is 0700 hours - yeah! Seriously its a good job paying well over minimum wage with a sound local company and he will be too tired to listen to the blandishments of the dodgy local farmer. Having spent hours scrolling through thousands of unsuitable jobs I decided to advertise his desire to work on face book and got 3 offers! Felt a bit like a slave auctioneer but did my due diligence and took the best, helped him through the interview on Sunday, and he started yesterday, what a relief. Also on Sunday I and 2 friends got the lawns mowed, the paddocks topped, sorted the veg gardens, etc. Not so bad being watched when you know he is going to have to work during the week! That'll larn him to watch 3 70+ year old people load hay...Hey ho - one has to take pleasure where one can.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 9.1 today, following a nighttime hypo (woke up to 3.1 in the early hours)

should’ve reached for the lift glucose tablets 
but instead hit the kitchen had a couple slices of bread and marmalade - followed by subway cookies, not something we usually have in the kitchen, but as it was my wife’s birthday yesterday (she bought some home from work yesterday) 

We have a friends funeral to attend today, 
hopefully I’m back to work tomorrow (I’ve been off since last Thursday)

have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. 
Supposed to be meeting a friend for a walk and a natter half way between us, about an hour’s drive for each, but can’t decide if the rail strike will make the roads super busy, or everyone will work from home. Will consult the red lines on Google maps before we set out.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning! Been awake with phantom pain since 4:30 and suspect it may be partial reason for 12.9 today! 

Whereabouts are you holidaying @ColinUK?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.1 here. 

Looooovely pics @eggyg and @ColinUK. Zara’s just gorgeous!


----------



## rayray119

8.4 wiridlly at the moment I seem to randomly waking up in the middle of the night at moment for no reason it's not blood sugar related I tend to check that because it has been in the past.


I thought of another possible cause for my problems at moment thought maybe it's something I'm eating that I've become intorlant too as intorances to food can develop at any age


----------



## Griffin.

10.1
Morning all.
Happy summer solstice all I trust we all danced naked as the sun came up today?
Think I need to start with a apology @freesia I was using a very broad stroke of the brush when I tarred all tourists with the same brush yesterday atleast 90 percent of people are respectful and clean up after them selves when they leave its that pesky other 10 percent that frustrates and drives me to distraction its just not fun to have to pick up dirty nappies beer bottles and throw away bbqs half eaten meals etc when all you want to do is go for a early morning  wander across the pebbles and the sand. And because I adore where I live I get a little het up about it its not something I take for granted and I guess I feel almost custodial about. I'm sorry if It seemed like I meant all tourists Im a grumpy bugger and should of been a little more thoughtful of my sweeping generalisation. Got heardle in one again today im going to be singing it all day now it's a pesky earworm that's for certain  wordle alludes me still  think my Brain is broken when it comes to that particular app.
Today's plan is to pack a lunch make sure the ipod is fully charged go find a shady spot and while away some hours
@ColinUK those pictures are stunning
Have a fantastic day where ever it may take you.
Griff x


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

11.4 this morning. Last day on holiday today before the long drive back tomorrow.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## sg295

First appointment with new hospital today.

Rather nervous but hopefully will be fine!


----------



## rayray119

sg295 said:


> First appointment with new hospital today.
> 
> Rather nervous but hopefully will be fine!


Hope it goes well.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Rehearsal this afternoon. Rehearsal studio is in an old mill and it's usually pleasantly cool in there. 

Birds water and fatballs need refilling so off and not much the garden when this brew is finished.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a nice 5.7 for me this morning but then I blew it by injecting a little too much Fiasp and just dipped into the red (Libre said a very naughty and exaggerated 2.6 but finger prick was a not so bad 3.7. All sorted very easily though.

Many congrats to @freesia and @eggyg on achieving Unicorn days yesterday. 

@ColinUK So pleased you are enjoying being out in the countryside. Hope it gives your mental wellbeing a good boost. Looks gorgeous! 

@sg295 Good luck with your appointment Sophie. Hope you find the staff at the new hospital empathetic and supportive and you get what you need from the clinic. I found it took me a few appointments before myself and the consultant got onto the same page, so sometimes you have to work at it a bit. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lanny

11:20 BS 6.8 

A very late Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Golf watching catching up on me & had a lie in!  Now have a month to get my body clock back to early waking again for The Open at St. Andrews where my man Tiger will be playing: one of his rounds will be early & the other late, as with everyone else; need the stamina to last the day!

It never really got dark last night as is always the case around midsummer & it must be more so for those of you further north than me in Scotland!  But, it’s the season for seeing Noctilucent clouds at night: due to the shallow angle of the sun not that far down the horizon at night it can light up the clouds & make them glow! It’s easier to see the further north you are!


----------



## Gwynn

Just thought I would let you know the news...

Just been to a local hospital for a hearing assessment.

The bad news is that they confirmed that I have a hearing impairment

The good news is that confirmed that I have a hearing impairment AND prescribed hearing aids....to be fitted in about 8 weeks time.

Mind you I took the opportunity to walk there and back. 165 minutes of walking exercise AND another walk due this afternoon


----------



## sg295

rebrascora said:


> It was a nice 5.7 for me this morning but then I blew it by injecting a little too much Fiasp and just dipped into the red (Libre said a very naughty and exaggerated 2.6 but finger prick was a not so bad 3.7. All sorted very easily though.
> 
> Many congrats to @freesia and @eggyg on achieving Unicorn days yesterday.
> 
> @ColinUK So pleased you are enjoying being out in the countryside. Hope it gives your mental wellbeing a good boost. Looks gorgeous!
> 
> @sg295 Good luck with your appointment Sophie. Hope you find the staff at the new hospital empathetic and supportive and you get what you need from the clinic. I found it took me a few appointments before myself and the consultant got onto the same page, so sometimes you have to work at it a bit. Fingers crossed for you.


Thank you @rebrascora

Appointment went pretty well. There seemed to be some sort of confusion about what the appointment was for (communication issues!) so the person I saw was just a general diabetes consultant instead of a pump specialist. However, I had prepared a very long and detailed letter about the reasons why I feel I need a pump, as well as backing it up with clinical evidence and explaining how the specific functions on the pump would combat the issues I’m having. She seemed understanding and empathetic and got me to email some documents, including my letter, over to her secretary to be forwarded to one of the pump consultants. So I think some steps in the right direction are being made


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

Just quickly popping in between meetings.  8.1 this morning and finally managed to get out running last night, although it was slow I was pleased to do a whole 5k and felt I could do more.

I'll catch up on all your new/posts when I finish work this evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey

sg295 said:


> First appointment with new hospital today.
> 
> Rather nervous but hopefully will be fine!



Fingers crossed.  I changed early in the pandemic and now wished I had changed earlier as I had issues with some staff attitudes. Hope it goes well.


----------



## freesia

Griffin. said:


> Think I need to start with a apology


No need to apologise @Griffin. I didn't take offence and i hope i didn't offend you with my reply. I know i've often posted on here that we've been somewhere and i didn't want anyone to think we were untidy tourists, maybe i just didn't word it well. 

We are up in your neck of the woods in August. Its a beautiful part of the country and we're really looking forward to going back, its been a long time.


----------



## freesia

Ps @Griffin. I got Heardle in 1 second too!!
Although Wordle was frustrating today, i got most of the letters by the third go but there were too many words!


----------



## gll

hey everyone
17.9 this morning and 11.7 after a further big naps.
Was running a raging temperature yesterday and was all over the place but I think I'm all settled now and bg is somewhat behaving (as badly as normal).

hope you all have had a good day x


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good evening folks. Waking BG was 6.8, tho it would make more sense to post bedtime BG at this point!

 I'm back to England after a short week in my Spanish hometown. It was beautiful and emotional and nostalgic, and too hot to do any walking so my BG has been a bit higher. I got a haircut and I told all my friends and family I am going to change my job soon, now I hope I'm brave enough to do it. And I got my second dose of Novorapid, to deal with a delicious pasta dish my mom made, and a little piece of leftover cake from my birthday


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I am feeling a bit low this morning. Daughter did not come to see me on Fathers day. No card, text, email, or phone call. Did not thank me for looking after their dog for a week. Is not answering my texts about my health assessments and the positive news there. Wife was not so good again yesterday and did not come with me to the hospital (will not leave the house). I do feel very alone and very burdened. I am hoping my walk on the beach will give me back my joy and my strength this morning. Could be a bit tough as I am aching after yesterdays extra effort on the exercise front.

Moan over.

BG 5.0    Wretched tease!!!!

Nothing planned for today. I am sure I will think of something.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Sky clear blue but mist in the valley below. Dog barking incessantly at the horses cantering round the paddock and then stopping to look indignantly into the mist below. Reluctantly climbed from bed to remonstrate, could go back to bed but up is up and I can't nod off in case I miss the school run. Plan of the week is to get female Ukrainian driving. She doesn't fancy our Welsh lanes but I do not fancy driving her children to school and back every day. Fortunately we have a very nice retired driving instructor who can take her out and give her some confidence. Meanwhile I need to get back to strict diet - jeans are getting tight. Very difficult to plan and execute perfect keto when besieged with questions, requests for transport, rescuing the dog etc. so have been mostly living on yoghurt and nuts, crackers and cheese, and the odd slice of Parma ham, most of which are too high carb to have a chance of getting HS or lower and certainly too high in calories. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## freesia

Good morning. Woke to a 6.2 which dropped to 4.9 in under 10 minutes without moving from my bed! I'll get some juice and hang out the washing. Hopefully it will go up enough to have breakfast then. 
It looks a lovely day out there atm but its going to be hot again.  Stay cool and have a lovely day everyone. I'm off to begin prep to keep bloods up to drive to work.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## Benny G

Morning guys, 9.8 
A few hours of walking with a couple of old friends through the green, then dentist in the afternoon. 
The long days of June and July are the best.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 13.1
Got a doctors appointment this morning and another asbestos check, bathroom this time so the wet room can go ahead.  I swear my kiddo will be able to shower unsupervised at some point this year . Going to miss my bath but the trade off will be worth it for her.

hope you all have a fabby day x


----------



## Fagor

6.7 today 

Best pre-breakfast for 2 weeks (~40% of pre-meals been above 10.0 for 2 weeks)
Worst was Tuesday at 16.4


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.
Managed a walk at Hughenden yesterday with friend, rail-strike didn't make the traffic too heavy between here and there (I avoided the Oxford ring road!)
Saw a hedgehog trundling across the lawn at dusk last night. Good, it can get to work on the slugs that are chomping through my Dahlias and French beans!
The cottage looks fantastic, @ColinUK , and I’m jealous of your Nightjar, I’ve never seen or heard one.


----------



## rayray119

10.1(I was up moving probery for a good ten minutes)I end eating test last night and both times it turns out I didn't need to. But these things happen.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.5 here...eh? Oh well, at least I was hypo-/alarm-free all night.

What amazing weather! Shorts it is, then. 

Glad to hear you had a lovely time back home @Elenka_HM. Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this fine June morning. 6.3 and a superb flatfish.

It’s Mr Eggy’s birthday, he’s caught up with me at last. 62! We still act like when we starting courting when we were 15, but thankfully without the platform shoes and 12 inch flares! We’ve had a fit of giggles in bed already as we discussed the merits of Aldi’s Wheaty Shreds compared to Shredded Wheat. I remarked “ who said romance is dead?” That just set us off! Thinking about it maybe we don’t act like we were still 15. We didn’t need the fibre then, it was all about the Rice Crispies back then! 

We’re having a “just doing what we want day”. Looking forward to it, plus BBQ steak for tea. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5 so slowly improving, off to the dentist this morning, and running this evening.

@ColinUK - cottage looks lovely.  hope you are enjoying yourself and relaxing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another miss by a whisker for me this morning - 5.3 

Where's the sunshine gone?

Dez


----------



## RirisR

6.1 this morning, had my annual review yesterday - glad to say nothing has
changed from last review all good - so I realise I cannot reverse the diabetes
happy with this really, no more stress, having learnt to moderate the carbs and
keep weight off is the aim at staying stable in my life, for those struggling hang
in there, the low carb will kick in and your results will hopefully be good for you


----------



## Gwynn

Just got back from my morning exercise walk and feel so much better for it too.


----------



## Lanny

10:30 BS 6.5 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A little bit groggy & want some more sleep, after toilet break but, forcing myself up now to get the body clock moving back! Will have an Italian roast with a breakfast biscuit now as I’m not really hungry & coffee on an empty stomach is NOT a good idea! I had a work colleague who drank really strong coffee all the time on an empty stomach & had terrible abdominal pains afterwards but, working lunchtime after working late nights I never had time to eat breakfast either! BUT, I never drank coffee although, I NEEDED my cup of tea for my caffeine hit before starting my lunchtime shifts!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6.3 for me.

It's all a beautiful day outside and I'm in the studio all day. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Libre said 3.6 this morning. It took me 3 attempts to double check it as very unusually my fingers were not keen to produce blood and then I kept getting Er 04 until I took the batteries out, held them in my hands for a few moments and then put them back in..... surely they can't be cold at this time of year!!.... anyway, I forgave it because when I eventually got a reading out of it, it was 5.2..... Needless to say I didn't take any hypo treatment but injected insulin for breakfast. Libre continued to show me in the red for the next 2 hours despite eating breakfast 42 mins after injecting. But then my breakfast timing is so good these days that I barely get a rise from it. Currently 5.5 on the Libre and 6.6 on a finger prick which is good enough I suppose. I know it isn't hugely out but it would be nice if my next one was maybe just 0.5 out or less. TIR is taking a hit and I refuse to eat carbs when I am in the 5s just to placate my Libre!  Replacement day tomorrow.

Congrats on that lovely straight line @eggyg Nice!

@Fagor Good to see you back but sorry to hear you have been struggling with your levels. You don't have to wait until they are better to come and post here.... we accept good and bad numbers just the same but often when the numbers are bad is when you need more support, so don't be a stranger.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 10.1(I was up moving probery for a good ten minutes)I end eating test last night and both times it turns out I didn't need to. But these things happen.


well today not going well. but i did forget to take my tablet for axirity last night and i do sometimes find that has an affect on things the next day.  did get tempted to do a range bolus after seeing a a 15 for the second time today(2hours after lunch). after) and not seeing  below 10 once today but haven't(because you know novo slowvid).  hears hoping it goes down by its self the time for my BBQ this evening.   i thinking about actually pro belly seting a bolus calcalter but will pro-belly need to talk to my team first.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

Was 9.something for me many hours ago which I'm surprised about given how anxious I am, scared come this time tomorrow I'll be back to square one with my OCD 

On my own until tomorrow and EE's Internet is down so having to use my phone and battery is running down rather quickly xx


----------



## Clareken

4.7 this morning, after an inexplicable high last night, so feeling better.


----------



## Clareken

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Was 9.something for me many hours ago which I'm surprised about given how anxious I am, scared come this time tomorrow I'll be back to square one with my OCD
> 
> On my own until tomorrow and EE's Internet is down so having to use my phone and battery is running down rather quickly xx


Remember that stress and anxiety can elevate your BGL, so don't let high figures cause more stress. Sending a virtual hug.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Bright and sunny out there this morning.

I am walking to (and hopefully from) the hospital this afternoon getting my eyes checked, I hope it's not too hot whilst I walk there. Could be a bit tough as my legs ache from yesterdays walking.

BG this morning 4.6 seems to be a favourite number for me at the moment.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Kaylz

Clareken said:


> Remember that stress and anxiety can elevate your BGL, so don't let high figures cause more stress. Sending a virtual hug.


Yeah thanks I know that, what I meant was I expected to be higher


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Was 15.something when I got up at 5, will see how it is shortly when I test for breakfast

Feeling VERY low and alone today and of course nobody to talk to xx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.1


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> Was 15.something when I got up at 5, will see how it is shortly when I test for breakfast
> 
> Feeling VERY low and alone today and of course nobody to talk to xx


Sending you hugs!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.3 today. 

Had a lovely peaceful day yesterday for Mr Eggy’s birthday, that is until 7pm when daughters x 3 and grandchildren x 4 arrived. ( Zara in bed), bedlam ensued, gifts given and cake eaten. Fantastic end to a lovely day. Apart from a trip to get his hair cut we’ve another quiet day today. Bliss. 

Have a great day all. It’s meant to be quite hot for us today, 24 degrees! Not sure I’ll cope. Factor 30 and a lounger in the shade for us.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Lovely day again - so far. Think we will miss the thunder and lightening which is forecast for further East. Lousy night - something disturbed Wolf who felt he needed to comment on it ad nauseam. Up several times to encourage him to shut up - which he eventually did around4.30. 
6.3 today - must be the poor night as was extremely abstemious yesterday.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Fagor

13.2  at 07:30
Was about 7.x until around 06:00, DP strikes again
Fed up.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.1 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here. I was 5.9 at 5am, an attack of the Dawns, I think.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all. This morning was 6.6 when I got up at 4 am. 
Yesterday I went for a walk with some old friends and glucose went right up. Took me a few hours to bring that back to earth. 


Is it just me or can any body see Tower Bute, Arizona? 


Probably just me having a close encounter, have a nice day guys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Well it was a warm 'un in the studio yesterday. No  air con and windows firmly closed but we survived. A nice zero insulin required lunch was enjoyed at Weatherspoons.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Morning, 10.9 this morning, got home safe and sound yesterday. Back to normal life today!


----------



## rayray119

8. Was Diffentty think I do get dawn phermon at least sometimes as I woke up a couple of times last night and it was in the 5s but didn't eat anything this time. Was 8.7 when I went to bed.  Got another appointment with doctors today because I thought of perhaps my issues are some kind of food intolerance today. Heard they are tests that can do be down for lactose intorrance which I think maybe is a possibility.


----------



## Lanny

09:20 BS 8.8 That’ll be the lack of sleep last night & anxiousness, then! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Case worker at 10:00 this morning armed with a very long form to be filled in & expecting some “drilling”! 

Then, tesco delivery 11:00 to 12:00: changed it on Tuesday as there wasn’t any sushi; on Wednesday they were back so, set delivery for today! It’s now my weekly treat!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  I think the term is “grilling”?


----------



## rebrascora

A nice 6.2 for me this morning. Waking up an hour early to inject my Levemir and then going back to sleep really seems to be making such a difference to controlling my Foot on the Floor Syndrome. I still have to wait 45mins before I eat breakfast but my levels are consistently steady as a rock after I get up now until the Fiasp eventually starts to bring them down. I am rarely consistent with anything so I find this really impressive. Of course, now I have commented on it, it will be "all change"! I also think that wearing an eye mask is helping enormously with my sleep at this time of year. Loving that I am sleeping so deeply and soundly again. 

@Kaylz Sending (((hugs))). Really sorry you are struggling so badly, especially after you were making so much great progress. It must be incredibly frustrating  as well as isolating and scary. Hope things pick up and you feel better soon. XX


----------



## Lanny

Well! The grilling is deferred until the form arrives by post: today was ring up & registration; case worker needs the client, me, on the phone too to answer personal security questions! 

And some things came up that I didn’t think of such as payment for mobility scooters, walk-in baths etc. for the neuropathy in my back & legs, when it’s bad & it’s worse since covid, & my shoulder injuries! 

So, 1 to 3 weeks for the form by post & contact case worker when it gets here! Then, fill in in & they’ll send in someone to access! May take up to 3 months if payment is successful & will be back dated to today!

Will catch up later as tesco has delivered & I’m having sushi now!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.1 today, but woke up very anxious about work again.  Seems like my crystal ball no longer works, silly me not to just know about stuff that people forget to tell me about. Slowly realising that o matter how many hours, how hard I work it will never be enough for them, so after making work the focus of my life for the last few months, I am going to start looking after me again and as long as I work as hard as I can during my working day and I am no longer going to start all my evening activities of running and yoga again and tough if they don’t like it.

Did another run last night, slower than I had been running, but that is what I get for not running for a month, but it was hills and very hit, so pleased I got out there.  

@Kaylz - sorry to hear you are having a hard time at the Monet, sending you hugs,


----------



## Kaylz

rebrascora said:


> @Kaylz Sending (((hugs))). Really sorry you are struggling so badly, especially after you were making so much great progress. It must be incredibly frustrating as well as isolating and scary. Hope things pick up and you feel better soon. XX


Thanks hun, I was fully aware it was a risk but others were living in a dream world despite me voicing my feelings and concerns, BG is high because of it all and got very little sleep so today has already been a very long day  xx


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Sending you hugs!


Thank you xx


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> @Kaylz - sorry to hear you are having a hard time at the Monet, sending you hugs,


Thank you, same to you xx


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 8. Was Diffentty think I do get dawn phermon at least sometimes as I woke up a couple of times last night and it was in the 5s but didn't eat anything this time. Was 8.7 when I went to bed.  Got another appointment with doctors today because I thought of perhaps my issues are some kind of food intolerance today. Heard they are tests that can do be down for lactose intorrance which I think maybe is a possibility.


well dicussed this with the doctor said just to keep a food dairry for next 6 weeks was hopping for a more a differnt awser before then.  becuase i really need to get back to work now.  well allying for any shifts that meight come up.


----------



## Rae

Here I am to skew the average...

15.7 !!!


----------



## Lanny

Rae said:


> Here I am to skew the average...
> 
> 15.7 !!!


We all have to start somewhere!  Welcome @Rae to the forum & this thread! & my usual cheeky little

My morning figures were horrendous, around 15 as well, to start with & found since eating breakfast only since 2015 at my hospital team’s suggestion did it help a lot in that department!  Before that lunch was always my first meal of the day & I needed the time from getting up till then to get my stomach into gear for eating! So, eating breakfast was tricky for a few years! It was the fasting after getting up that raised my blood sugars until I ate at lunchtime! Although it may not make sense to start with eating breakfast really helps!


----------



## Rae

Lanny said:


> We all have to start somewhere!  Welcome @Rae to the forum & this thread! & my usual cheeky little
> 
> My morning figures were horrendous, around 15 as well, to start with & found since eating breakfast only since 2015 at my hospital team’s suggestion did it help a lot in that department!  Before that lunch was always my first meal of the day & I needed the time from getting up till then to get my stomach into gear for eating! So, eating breakfast was tricky for a few years! It was the fasting after getting up that raised my blood sugars until I ate at lunchtime! Although it may not make sense to start with eating breakfast really helps!


Thank you. Yes, on diagnosis I accepted I would have to forgo an hour in bed to do all the jabbing and calculating and eating of things. Today's is (hopefully) a bit of a hormonal fluke, but seemed like a good day to join is as hopefully shouldn't get any worse!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5. A sticky, dull, morning with a heavy deep grey overcast. No rain over night sadly.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. What a change from yesterday. It is dull and overcast.

Yesterday I did my usual morning walk then in the afternoon I walked to the hospital for an appointment and then walked back after the appointment. A total of 4.3 hours of exercise. I did ache a bit after that.  The sun was rather warm and I got home looking rather pink but not burned.

The best bit was that my wife came along too (she struggles to leave the house) but she caught the bus back home AND she bought me fish and chips too AND I lost 0.5Kg yesterday (or my bathroom scales are lying again) 

All in all a really good day.

BG 4.8 this morning

Today, nothing planned except recovery from yesterdays exercise.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4, noticed on the Libre graph I hit almost 9 at 3am. Not sure why that would be. It’s been a very hot and sticky night and I’ve been very restless. Maybe that? 

Unlike @TinaD we have had loads of rain. After a glorious day yesterday, 26 degrees, it started to rain about 8.30pm and it looks like it’s rained all night. Water butt should be replenished now and we can put the water pump back on for the pond, it’s getting a bit smelly! 

Not much going on today, just our usual childcare Friday. 

Have a good day. TGIF!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.5

Going on a school trip today to The Big Bang Science Fair in Birmingham. Only 44 places on the trip so it’ll be interesting


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a night hovering just outside target, i've woken to a 9.6.

I'm so glad its Friday! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 wake up reading today

I have a follow up appointment with podiatrist today
and looking forward to seeing my sister later this afternoon
(and work in between)

have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Seems I can have a dip into the red and a decent waking reading, or a nice flat line in the 5s with a massive dawn effect, but not both.
I've got a relative coming for coffee and lunch today. Have tried to educate her on the subject of Diabetes over the years, but last time she announced 'I know you can’t have chocolate, so I brought you a pineapple'. Which was delicious, but required just as much insulin as chocolate would have done. Where’s a facepalm emoji when you want one?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here...I seem to have developed DP, hahaha, good timing since I start pumping next Tuesday.

I know what you mean @Robin - some friends just refuse to get it. Eg, if I order a toasted sandwich they say nothing, if I order a piece of cake the questions and looks start...Can you have that? Just watch me! Ingrained “knowledge” is the hardest to shift, but I keep scrubbing away at it...

Oo, got a casual interview today for some teaching work, with the head of Essential Skills for Pembrokeshire. 

Enjoy your trip @Lily123.


----------



## gll

morning everyone 12.5
dsn phone appointment today so hopefully whatever is suggested suits me and works. Will update my other thread later on today.
Also off out to accompany my sis in law to her GP appointment and I suppose I should book bloods while I'm in there.

Have a wonderful day everyone x


----------



## Rae

A little better at 11.8 today but I did slip in an extra 8 units at 1am because wouldn't drop below 15.

Edit: just got told off from dietician for bedtime bolus, but both last night and the night before I was over 15 at bedtime and perhaps I've misunderstood but if I'm 6hrs since last bolus of NR and I'm still high... isn't a correction the right thing to do?


----------



## rayray119

8.2 going to a wedding today. I believe there's food at the evening thing we're going to so not sure how that's going to work out blood sugar wise. Also hope my stomach behaves for the wedding.


----------



## Fagor

6.3 
And it was nice to get a low alarm (BG 4.3) at 05:30, instead of several high alarms overnight.
Also thanks to @rebrascora for the comments on my last post on this thread - bit high yesterday but trying to keep positive.


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.5 here. Seems I can have a dip into the red and a decent waking reading, or a nice flat line in the 5s with a massive dawn effect, but not both.
> I've got a relative coming for coffee and lunch today. Have tried to educate her on the subject of Diabetes over the years, but last time she announced 'I know you can’t have chocolate, so I brought you a pineapple'





Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.5 here. Seems I can have a dip into the red and a decent waking reading, or a nice flat line in the 5s with a massive dawn effect, but not both.
> I've got a relative coming for coffee and lunch today. Have tried to educate her on the subject of Diabetes over the years, but last time she announced 'I know you can’t have chocolate, so I brought you a pineapple'. Which was delicious, but required just as much insulin as chocolate would have done. Where’s a facepalm emoji when you want one?


Oh yes last week I round somehomes House biscuits were passed the room I got "I assume you're going to say no to these" I didn't happen if I want one. So when I did decline I got "I'm so sorry" then I said I could and I got "but you pay for somewhere else not have something else?" then someome asked me where was the best place to get predebetic chocolate for someone. It was all well meaning though so I just tried to explain as best as I could.


----------



## ColinUK

Back to the big smoke later today acts normal service will be resumed over the weekend once I’ve managed to get the cream teas out of my veins!

Anyway… 6.1 this morning


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something this morning

Looks like I'll need to order a new wax burner when I get paid as this one is seeming faulty, it's blowing bulbs like goodness knows what and if we forget to switch it off at the wall at night it often switches itself on!

Good luck @Bloden xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this dull grey morning. 

Dez


----------



## Benny G

Morning all, 
mostly flat and in range over night, 6.8

I got the results from my latest eye test, and have moved from 3 month checks to 6 month checks. Perhaps things are looking up 
Keep smiling guys.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and somehow a respectable 6.3.
Pre bed hypo that took half a pack of dextrose tabs to shift. Fully expected levels to rocket during the night but I'm not complaining as all OK.

Currently listening to our efforts from the studio. IMHO sounding good. Just vocals guitar and piano which is a massive change for us.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

11.4 this morning. Mornings seem to be constantly high and afternoons about right


----------



## Rae

WhenLifeGivesYouLemons said:


> 11.4 this morning. Mornings seem to be constantly high and afternoons about right


This is me as well, concensus for me seems to be that basal might need tweaking up.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning guys. Woke at 9.7, which is a bit high for me, but what surprised me was having a 12.5 BG 4 hours later after Levemir, small breakfast and walking+work. I suspect this pen was damaged by the Spanish heat, will try a new one from the fridge tomorrow before considering changing doses.


----------



## rebrascora

6.5 for me but I woke up earlier having a really vivid and stressful dream on 9.8, so a couple of units of Fiasp went in. Who needs a Libre 2 with alarms when I can have nightmares instead.   My own fault for eating VERY late and it was the protein release from my chicken wings.... Got a whole big tray of them at the supermarket reduced to 20p last night at 9pm so put them in the oven to cook on top of some swede and carrots when I got home and put shopping away, but then had to head up to sort the horses out for the evening and put chucks away so it was a midnight feast last night by the time I ate!
Pleased to report I had a unicorn day yesterday so looks like I am getting things back on an even keel but botched it this morning with a very slight dip into the red after breakfast.  

Got a busy weekend ahead as we have a wedding to do with the horses tomorrow.... it is a favour for an acquaintance's son, (we don't do commercial work) and then the County show on Sunday where Zak is entered in the ride and drive section, so hoping to do quite well as he really is multi talented, but it will be the first event since Ernie's passing so that may affect him. Thankfully he is coping better than Archie who is just looking so sad and gets incredibly anxious when Zak leaves the field but we will put Arthur in with him on Sunday whilst Zak is away and hopefully that will perk him up. Tomorrow we will need both Arthur and Zak so Archie will be on his own and he will be distraught even though he can see horses in the field opposite. It is so difficult for animals when they lose a long term pal and especially when they are getting on themselves. We could bring him into the stable but he would be less happy than out in the field. I hate animals being stressed, but not a lot we can do and at least it will only be for a couple of hours tomorrow as the wedding is at a local hamlet. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend and none of us get too wet at any special events we attend..... much as the land needs it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

6.4 this morning, after a terrible tummy yesterday. Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Completely forgot to check in earlier! Will post this now as I catch my breath coming in the door & catch up right after!

There’s nothing else for it but, to go Australian today with a G’day Mates & continue to have a Wonderful Day! 

Waking today was 09:40 BS 6.8  Better!

Just back from blood tests today & as it was only 10 days ago with still JUST the lightest yellow/beige bruise on one scar I asked for the hand right off as the scarring is getting harder to go through too especially, with not much healing taking place in 10 days!  BUT, before THAT it was EVEN EASIER walking down the corridor & I was barely winded with only a moment or two of gasping to catch my breath once I sat down! FINALLY after just over 2 years of long covid it’s definitely getting better AND I DIDN’T say a word to anybody about it when I couldn’t shut about it last week! WELLLL! Apart from posting about it to you lovely indulgent lot! It was painful in the hand & gone blue already & will go through the rainbow colours but, a full vial straight off so, NO COMING next week with another 8 weeks to recover before going back!

Right post about to be posted, caught my breath & will catch up on this thread now!


----------



## Sulfate

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )





Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


6.0 this morning but I did have fish and chips for dinner last night! Lowest I've been is 4.4 but usually 5.0 to 5.8


----------



## freesia

@Bloden good luck with the interview.
@rebrascora i hope the wedding goes ok


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 having woke up a few hours before my alarm

I booked an appointment for ankle consultation (in September) and 
saw podiatrist yesterday morning, have been given more dressings etc,
under instructions to keep the ulcer covered until it’s more healed up, and continue wearing the Gucci NHS sandal, good news is that I was feeling slight pain whilst she was cutting away, it’s great to know I still have feeling in that toe.

Enjoyed crowded house @Glastonbury (via the i-player last night)
although NOT… Neil Fins grandson screeching like Gordon the Gopher
thought he was going to make my ears bleed

Have a fabulous weekend everybody


----------



## Gwynn

@Michael12421 wow that is very low. Hope you are ok

Good morning everyone.

Bright and sunny again this morning.

BG 4.5 which is quite low for me.

Still very tired after the last few days of harder exercise

Today, plans, zilch, but I am sure something will turn up needing to be done. Ah yes, I need to take the kitchen sink plumbing apart to remove a chop stick my wife accidentally dropped through the plug hole. Hmmm not looking forward to that very much.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Fagor

6.3  as yesterday

Down from 7.4 at before bed, but bit volatile in between
4.3 at 00:30
Corrected with about 10g of carbs (cereal)
13.3 at 02:30
Corrected with 2.0 QA, which seemed to work today. 
Have had several early am QA some of  which just seem to have no effect.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke earlier and new sensor said 12 with an upward trend, finger prick 9.6. Had another snooze and this time woke to 8.2, finger prick 8.1. Thats better.

Got to get up and out soon, going out with a friend for the day. Have a good Saturday whatever you are doing.

@Michael12421 get some glucose and get those levels up quickly. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  4.4 here. Libre said 3.6, but the alarms are often “unavailable” so it didn’t wake me up.

Thanks @Kaylz and @freesia - after some rapid-fire quizzing about my CV and work experience, she started explaining what the job might involve, so I think I’m in! I just have to email her once I get back from Spain in September. The job sounds right up my street - teaching various classes (Essential Skills, Spanish, English to Ukrainians) in three different centres, so no two days’d be the same. And the hourly rate is good, although it’s a zero hours contract. Way-hey!

I hope you’re up in range now @Michael12421. That was LOW. 

I caught the end of Crowded House too @goodybags - almost cried, took me back to when I was backpacking around Australia (30 years ago!) - I did wonder about the tiny new member of the band!


----------



## Michael12421

thank you - I am just fine. Breakfast of course and now my shower and then  a walk witth Missy and some gardening.


----------



## rayray119

Morning all 6.3 did up eating a


----------



## Lucyr

rayray119 said:


> Morning all 6.3 did up eating a


Don’t leave us in suspense!

I was 19.6 this morning. Got insulin wrong last night. Stacked a few small corrections which usually helps get me down again.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I was 5.0 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep until 8am and I’m now 7.7. Libre gave me a fright, because at first it told me I was 8.9, but its algorithm was being a bit trigger happy with the sudden rise.
The answer was another pineapple. (the question yesterday was, what will my lunch guest bring me?) Very nice too, but I can’t  shake her belief that I'm not allowed chocolate.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Well I'm surprised I was only 9.6 and not higher this morning, have a very sore and bruised toe, slept less than 2 hours and coughed most of the night due to a neighbour just across the green burning stuff in the garden after 10pm, it was far too hot to shut my window though  so a rather sore throat today as well xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.2, which initially I was disappointed with, but when I got downstairs and realised I hadn’t taken ANY Levemir last night before bed (usually 9/9.5) I think it’s blooming excellent! What a numpty!  Don’t know what I was thinking, obviously nothing!

Was planning a quiet day today as we have a very busy week ahead, starting tomorrow. But a call to arms from eldest daughter came last night, can we have her two girls today ( 10.30am) and overnight?  Sheep vaccinating to be done. No problem, they’re no bother, but need a shopping trip now. A supermarket, on a Saturday? That definitely wasn’t in the plans for a quiet day! I’m looking forward to next Thursday when we DEFINITELY ( so far) haven’t any plans! As they say, no rest for the wicked!

Have a great day, whatever your plans are.


----------



## rayray119

Morning all 6.3 did up eating





Lucyr said:


> Don’t leave us in suspense!
> 
> I was 19.6 this morning. Got insulin wrong last night. Stacked a few small corrections which usually helps get me down again.


Sorry I was in the middle of editing and accidentally press send for finishing(which anyone can do from time to time). I'll type it here now(


What I was saying was did end eating at 2.30 this morning.

Yesterday was a up and down blood sugar but I kind of half expected it.

Here's how the day morning before backfast 8.2 Two hours after  17.8 in the car on the way up to the wedding woops perhaps combatiion of breakfast spike dawn phermom and nerves because it was the first time going to a wedding since being diagnosed left it alone though (just as well). Checked well waiting for was 4.8 so had a couple of pink water biscuits ) still was ever so slightly hypo when went to get lunch after the ceremony (we were only going to the evening thing) 3.9) the evening thing came around felt funny around 8pm checked I was 14.1 not to worry I thought just give myself a unit. Food came around by about 9pm and it was time was the greasimating how much carba I was eating which I think I handled pretty well(although I have accidentally given myself my morning dose or Livmier instead of by evening one which may have helped me out a bit) was dawn to 9.9 at this point. Got some small swanwhichs and some photo wedges put enough insulin to cover around 50 carbs. Unfortunately what ever I eat seemed to really disagree with me and I felt really afterwards. However later was feeling funny so checked 11.3 not too badly so far I thought again 3 hours felr funny so checked 10.3.  went to bed at one 1am was 8.  Woke up ramdlomly at half 2 was 5.9 so made to call to eat something which obviously was the right call.   Breakfast in the hotel is going to be another guessamation work.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9. Blues sky, massive pillows of white clouds. From forecast sunshine and showers but spend day building ark to survive tomorrow.


----------



## ColinUK

No idea what my BG is this morning as my meter is still in my suitcase and I’ve not unpacked yet. 

Holiday was lovely. Ate well. Walked lots. Took hundreds of photos and almost got pushed off a cliff by a herd of adolescent cattle who were a bit frisky and a bit curious.


----------



## ColinUK

120,000 or so steps Monday to yesterday. Well worth every single one of course!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading was 5.5 earlier. 

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.4 and woke to a lovely cold this morning, I don’t have much planned today and hubby at work, so will just rest up.


----------



## Zoombie

Good morning all, 4.7 for me today.


----------



## ColinUK

Ooh and back with a bang…. Dad’s still not well post op and mum was robbed in Tesco car park on Wednesday afternoon and only realised yesterday. 
Distraction scam sort of thing so that they could steal her cards. 
Tried to put £6000 through on credit card in Tesco immediately so card blocked. All bank cards now blocked. 
They also have her driving licence so I’ll look at ID protection/fake debt application things on their behalf. 
Maybe they’ll be calmed by an Equifax type thing to monitor and credit applications but I’ll look into that. 

I persuaded them to report it to the police so that they get a crime/incident number etc and I’ll explain to them the benefits of not using cards but paying with Apple Pay instead when I next see them. 

I didn’t think it was the right time to say this sort of thing wouldn’t happen at Waitrose.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning all, 
5.9
Special thanks to all our brothers and sisters in  the armed forces for another day in paradise.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a slightly wide of the mark 7.2 for me. Surely nothing to do with the chippy tea last night 

Any way off to a model rail show today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Zoombie

ColinUK said:


> Ooh and back with a bang…. Dad’s still not well post op and mum was robbed in Tesco car park on Wednesday afternoon and only realised yesterday.
> Distraction scam sort of thing so that they could steal her cards.
> Tried to put £6000 through on credit card in Tesco immediately so card blocked. All bank cards now blocked.
> They also have her driving licence so I’ll look at ID protection/fake debt application things on their behalf.
> Maybe they’ll be calmed by an Equifax type thing to monitor and credit applications but I’ll look into that.
> 
> I persuaded them to report it to the police so that they get a crime/incident number etc and I’ll explain to them the benefits of not using cards but paying with Apple Pay instead when I next see them.
> 
> I didn’t think it was the right time to say this sort of thing wouldn’t happen at Waitrose.


Oh no! Your poor mum x


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

A great 9.7 this morning, the lowest morning level I have had since this journey started.


----------



## Bloden

Oh no! @ColinUK - that’s terrible. I hope your dad improves soon too.

Brilliant photos. What’s that cute little pointy-nosed fluff ball in your pics?


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Oh no! @ColinUK - that’s terrible. I hope your dad improves soon too.
> 
> Brilliant photos. What’s that cute little pointy-nosed fluff ball in your pics?


Pigmy shrew!


----------



## ColinUK

Couldn’t really snap pics of the the hawks, kestrels, buzzards or badgers we saw even though we saw loads.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks. 7.1 for me but that involved another correction earlier when I woke up on 10.1 with an upward sloping arrow despite a 1 unit basal increase last night and a early hours walk up to the horses where a full muck out was necessary because they had been stood inside most of the day out of the flies. You would not believe how much poop 4 horses can produce in one day!! It was horribly oppressive here yesterday. Really warm and muggy even after the heavens opened in the very late afternoon for a short splashdown.... just after I hung my washing out of course.   Feels so much fresher today.... bright, breezy but sunny. Much better for the horses to do our little job this afternoon. I was dreading trying to keep hot, sweaty, agitated horses that were being eaten alive by clegs settled outside the church for the best part of an hour.... service plus obligatory photos! Will be much easier with this breeze.

@ColinUK Really sorry to hear that your Mum was targeted by thieves and that your Dad's recovery isn't going as well as planned. Absolutely fab photos, The red squirrel and woodpecker look amazingly professional and I absolutely love that sunset seascape with the rocks.... just stunning! I am guessing you wouldn't hesitate to go back there?

@Michael12421 Pleased your levels are up and you are feeling OK. Do take it steady today, particularly with the gardening as that could really drop your levels again later. Make sure to have something sweet in your pockets whilst you are working in case another hypo strikes at short notice.


----------



## Lanny

10:19 BS 7.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Was watching & catching up on a some missed episodes of programmes on iPlayer while I was watching the golf last week.  One of them was the missed episode of Who Do You Think You Are about Matt Lucas & the new one up of Anna Maxwell Martin. In the end I only watched 1 & have yet to see the other! Matt Lucas has German ancestry & has dual nationality holding a German passport as well! His grandmother’s relatives were German jews of whom most were killed in the holocaust! His grandmother fled to the UK & survied when the other members of her family fled to Amsterdam thinking they would be safe there as Holland was a neutral country during WW1. One of the cousins ended up staying at an apartment that belonged to Otto Frank, who helped a lot of the German jews that fled to Amsterdam, & knew him & his family whose youngest daughter, Anne Frank, wrote the world’s most famous diary! That cousin was actually mentioned by name in the diary as a family visitor on the eve of their planned escape into the secret annex who stayed a long time that night during his visit before leaving not knowing they would be gone in the morning & causing anxiety & stress that Anne wrote in her entry of that night! But, just as all in the secret annexe were betrayed, caught, arrested, transported to various camps & 7 of the 8 people hiding died, only Otto Frank survived,  Matt’s ancestor was also eventually deported, after the Frank family’s betrayal, to the same camp as the Frank family & died there too!

A really fascinating episode & like Matt I read The Diary of Anne a long time ago as a teen at high school & found it very funny, in parts, as she’s like any other teenager who fights with her mother & the tensions etc. of 8 people living in daily fear in an enclosed space that they can’t leave! Of the everyday life that had to go on despite adversity! It was all that normal teenage life albeit, trapped along with 7 other people, juxtaposed with what happened after the sudden last entry & knowing that all but, one died that’s so poignantly sad! 

I wanted to read it again & looked on Amazon for the kindle book. A special 70th anniversary edition was released in 2011 with 30 per cent more material that Otto Frank had left out due to his respect for the dead, Anne wrote freely in her diary of her likes & dislikes, that he felt were unflattering! There’s an audible recording of that as well read by Helena Bonham Carter & I was re reading Anne Frank A Diary of a Young Girl last night & it IS every bit as funny as I remembered & THAT’S the thing: normal teenage life tragically cut short like SO many others; a personal account of a horrific blot in history that needs to be remembered so, that it NEVER happens again!


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny saw Judi (Dench) last weekend and was reminded that she calls WDYTYA Who the Fuck Are You?! 

@rebrascora  All taken with just my iPhone as well. A tiny bit of editing just to crop size and frame subjects in a more interesting (to me) manner but that’s all. 

I’m already looking at going back in winter if not before.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> @Lanny saw Judi (Dench) last weekend and was reminded that she calls WDYTYA Who the Fuck Are You?!
> 
> @rebrascora  All taken with just my iPhone as well. A tiny bit of editing just to crop size and frame subjects in a more interesting (to me) manner but that’s all.
> 
> I’m already looking at going back in winter if not before.


Oh yes! She made the archivist laugh, in her episode, by telling her that she & her husband referred to Shakespeare as “the man who pays the rent” during her theatre acting early part of her career!


----------



## Bexlee

A 4.4 and falling. A day off today. No work to do - yay!!! 

@ColinUK hope your Mum is Ok. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK what great photos. Glad you had a brill time. Sorry about mum and dad though. Can’t believe how evil some folks are. It makes me so angry. 

PS I’m sure there’s baddies in Waitrose too.


----------



## Kaylz

Well it seems the smell might have been so strong due to there also being cars set alight in a car park 350 yards away, a kitchen window was also smashed in the next block just after 4am and on Wednesday night there was an attempted robbery at knifepoint up the railway bridge so this town is just becoming ridiculous again xx


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK i hope your dad recovers soon. How awful for your mum! There are some horrible people around. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Pigmy shrew!


You’ve got one hell of a zoom lens!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Haven't been on for a few days. On Wednesday was 8.3 so pretty happy. But then Thursday morning 15.7 for no clear reason! And of course it was my GP annual review - is it whitecoat hyperglycaemia? Better at 10.1 yesterday morning but 11.3 today.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.8 when I got up at 5 xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this breezy Sunday. 6.4 when I got out of bed at 6!

I’ve a busy morning. Getting picked up at 8.30 to go to a, not sure what to call it, but there’s a Jacuzzi, sauna, relaxation areas, BBQ grill, music curtesy of an Alexa. It’s in a big glamping  pod sort of thing. Anyhoo, granddaughter aged 15, booked it for her mum’s birthday which was earlier in the month. For booked it, see Grandma booked it ( she did transfer me the money)  Grandma has had to deal with the admin side of it, ie sending my ID, collating car regs etc. Grandma has also had to leave a £50 deposit incase we wreck the place! Grandma is also currently cooking 24 Cumberland links so we don’t poison ourselves when we get there,  see, so Grandma won’t poison everyone on the BBQ grill, Grandma is also buttering 12 rolls, dispensing ketchup into a smaller manageable vessel, ditto mayonnaise. Grandma has also bought breakfast pastries, Grandma is also supervising two other granddaughters as their mum is inoculating sheep, Grandma is also having to shave her bits so as not to frighten the other guests! Relaxing! Huh! 
I will let you know how my “chill out” morning goes!

Have a nice relaxing Sunday, you know, like normal people!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning campers!

5.7 for me this morning, and a bright and breezy start.

Sorry to hear about your Mum & Dad @ColinUK and the craziness going on near you @Kaylz   

Hope you have a lovely day @eggyg


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6. Do you recall standing to repeat "For what the Lord is about to provide let us all be truly thankful" before sitting down to piles of stinking stodge, overcooked vegetables and mince? The weather is a similar experience this morning - promised deluge and howling gale, received light showers and a moderate breeze. Quite cold though, had to fire up CH this morning as only 15 in the house. 
Shall be spending part of the day draining and refilling No1 hydroponic tank and planting up with Chinese leaves, lettuce and rocket. Probably the remainder will be taken up with "Tina's Taxi" work as the Ukrainian car returned home with a puncture yesterday afternoon. A pity as Hanna had just had her first go on the Welsh lanes, she returned safely but shaken. They had gone over a stone. Not sure I would have chosen to go out with husband and 3 children in the car rather than wait 2 days for driving instructor but each to their own. ATS were closed by then so local beloved grease monkey is sorting a new tyre on Monday whilst I return to taxi work. 
It may be hopeful imagination but think the jeans are a smidgeon slacker. Still got a discernable muffin top, if that is  modern parlance for a spare tyre,  so definitely need to keep 100% strictly to diet for next month.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people! 6.3.

Had a dream where I was going to participate in some running event and someone gave me a Dexcom sensor. Haven't run since high school and I have yet to try Libre, let alone Dexcom. Also dreamt I video called my mom to ask her for a traditional  recipe that I realized is dairy and gluten free, and can easily be made vegan. It is a real recipe that I haven't eaten in years and I kinda fancy it now, so might actually ask my mum later!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Morning all on this breezy Sunday. 6.4 when I got out of bed at 6!
> 
> I’ve a busy morning. Getting picked up at 8.30 to go to a, not sure what to call it, but there’s a Jacuzzi, sauna, relaxation areas, BBQ grill, music curtesy of an Alexa. It’s in a big glamming pod sort of thing. Anyhoo, granddaughter aged 15, booked it for her mum’s birthday which was earlier in the month. For booked it, see Grandma booked it ( she did transfer me the money)  Grandma has had to deal with the admin side of it, ie sending my ID, collating car regs etc. Grandma has also had to leave a £50 deposit incase we wreck the place! Grandma is also currently cooking 24 Cumberland links so we don’t poison ourselves when we get there,  see, so Grandma won’t poison everyone on the BBQ grill, Grandma is also buttering 12 rolls, dispensing ketchup into a smaller manageable vessel, ditto mayonnaise. Grandma has also bought breakfast pastries, Grandma is also supervising two other granddaughters as their mum is inoculating sheep, Grandma is also having to shave her bits so as not to frighten the other guests! Relaxing! Huh!
> I will let you know how my “chill out” morning goes!
> 
> Have a nice relaxing Sunday, you know, like normal people!





eggyg said:


> Morning all on this breezy Sunday. 6.4 when I got out of bed at 6!
> 
> I’ve a busy morning. Getting picked up at 8.30 to go to a, not sure what to call it, but there’s a Jacuzzi, sauna, relaxation areas, BBQ grill, music curtesy of an Alexa. It’s in a big glamming pod sort of thing. Anyhoo, granddaughter aged 15, booked it for her mum’s birthday which was earlier in the month. For booked it, see Grandma booked it ( she did transfer me the money)  Grandma has had to deal with the admin side of it, ie sending my ID, collating car regs etc. Grandma has also had to leave a £50 deposit incase we wreck the place! Grandma is also currently cooking 24 Cumberland links so we don’t poison ourselves when we get there,  see, so Grandma won’t poison everyone on the BBQ grill, Grandma is also buttering 12 rolls, dispensing ketchup into a smaller manageable vessel, ditto mayonnaise. Grandma has also bought breakfast pastries, Grandma is also supervising two other granddaughters as their mum is inoculating sheep, Grandma is also having to shave her bits so as not to frighten the other guests! Relaxing! Huh!
> I will let you know how my “chill out” morning goes!
> 
> Have a nice relaxing Sunday, you know, like normal people!



I am not a great fan of barbecues. When they started catching on 30 years ago I got fed up with being being invited to them and served the cheapest burgers and sausages burnt on the outside and dubious on the inside. The only barbecues I have brought have been disposable ones for time out with the grandchildren. At home I used to dine Al Fresco with friends cooking everything on my gas cooker. Eating outside lost its appeal when the council allowed an OTT extension cutting out the evening sun!,


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 
And stood on the scales and I’m half a kilo down on before the holiday! That includes wearing the best Victoria sponge I’ve ever had (at Quarr Abbey) and numerous cream teas of varying quality. Maybe that’s the secret to dropping a few pounds, cake and cream teas! If only!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, and no dawn rise yet. Kids met up here yesterday to drive down to London, as far as a convenient tube station and thence by tube, to see the Red Hot Chilli Peppers at the London Stadium. Of course, when they booked they didn’t know there would be a train strike. Woke up in the middle of the night and realised I hadn’t heard them come in, and my son is particularly heavy footed and unable to close a door quietly, so leapt out of bed and looked out of the window, and was relieved to see his car parked on the drive. He obviously managed to tiptoe in.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> That includes wearing the best Victoria sponge I’ve ever had


Each to his own, no wonder you lost weight.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning and back to my BG. Higher again at 13.5. I did email my consultant's secretary about CGM to be told she now worked in another department but would forward it. If I hear nothing in two weeks I will chase afresh as too many hide behind email and VM wall!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Each to his own, no wonder you lost weight.


It really was sublime. It was so light that it almost melted on the tongue.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> It really was sublime. It was so light that it almost melted on the tongue.


Ah, so you did eat it after you'd worn it.
I must say, if the island of Queen Victoria's holiday home can’t produce a good sponge, then where can?


----------



## Fagor

9.4 
Bit disappointed (may be partly DP) as quite a long time overnight around 4.5 (Libre low alarm) and total about 30g carbs got BG to 6.9 at 03:55. Maybe time to reduce BI again.
But another bright and sunny day, off-shore wind keeping us cooler. So time for 6'th morning coffee of the week, at beach or in the square.


----------



## rayray119

Morning not proper waking level as hF been a wake for while(plus was weighing out my ceral before testing (i always feel if it something which requires weighing I need to woke it out before testing) I feel like(and I think some tests last night comfimed this) if I up my evening Livermore it's going to be too much for other parts of the night so just going to have to put up with the raise that often happens (although not ideal).


Have decided to try and avoid dairy for next few days to see if that causing my issues at moment.(to clarify I mean my stomach issues)


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> I am not a great fan of barbecues. When they started catching on 30 years ago I got fed up with being being invited to them and served the cheapest burgers and sausages burnt on the outside and dubious on the inside. The only barbecues I have brought have been disposable ones for time out with the grandchildren. At home I used to dine Al Fresco with friends cooking everything on my gas cooker. Eating outside lost its appeal when the council allowed an OTT extension cutting out the evening sun!,


I’m not a BBQer usually. That’s hubby’s job. This is a gas BBQ which I definitely haven’t used! Fingers crossed for non carbonised sausages.


----------



## Bloden

Oops, had a lie-in, until 8! 5.4 when I finally got up. 

I spent a fruitless couple of hours yesterday trying to find a dongle / USB modem that I can use in Spain (a no-go after Brexit, apparently) - the most useful comment came from the guy at Vodafone: come back two and a half years ago! Any techies out there know of a way?


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Ah, so you did eat it after you'd worn it.
> I must say, if the island of Queen Victoria's holiday home can’t produce a good sponge, then where can?


Only just twigged my typo!!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Ah, so you did eat it after you'd worn it.
> I must say, if the island of Queen Victoria's holiday home can’t produce a good sponge, then where can?


Only just twigged my typo!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.0 this morning. 
It rained most of the night and early morning, so I didn't fancy squelching through the woods this morning. So I'll be on my Roger Black later.

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me this morning and a gentle slope downwards on a unit less Levemir than sent me gently upwards to needing a correction the night before. Just as well I followed my intuition.   

Wedding went well but took much longer than we expected and a lot of standing around waiting. Unfortunately, on the short journey back to the farm house from the church, which should have taken 15mins, the bride asked us to to take a diversion to allow the guests to get back to the farmhouse before she arrived and during that short diversion the heavens opened with a tropical storm which lashed us with wind and rain so badly it destroyed two of the umbrellas we keep for such situations, as is traditional on such a carriage. Then all the guests were bottlenecked on the farm access road when we got there so we got stuck behind them. It was OK for them in their warm dry cars, whilst the bride and groom (and ourselves) were like drowned rats on a sinking ship! Thankfully she was a good sport and 10 mins after we dropped them off the sun came out and we were almost dry by the time we drove the horses back to the farm where Ian keeps them. The only rain of the day and it had to happen then! It was a very interesting wedding as the bride is Canadian and the groom born locally but worked all over the world as an international journalist and currently living in Cyprus, so there were people from across the globe gathered at this wedding in a tiny hamlet church in a little corner of rural Northumberland. According to the groom, it is considered "a blessing" in Namibia if it rains on your wedding day.... well I guess it would be there!! Something for them to look back on and have a laugh about though and at least we got the bride and bridesmaids to the church in beautiful sunshine and it held for the photographs! 

Got to dash and load the carriage onto the trailer for todays outing to the County Show. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Hovered out of target from about 3am but when i woke it was 7.8.

After a lovely day out with a friend yesterday, today is the day for catching up with cleaning, washing and ironing. I'm aiming to get most done this morning so i can sit with a coffee and a book this afternoon.

Have a lovely day @eggyg. I hope the bbq works ok.
@rebrascora enjoy the County Show.
Everyone else enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all,
Pleased with a 7 this morning; good after feeding, then over feeding, a persistent downward trend right through yesterday. 

@ColinUK, for some reason I imagined you 'wearing' the sublime Victoria sponge cake as a hat, in the style of Bertie Basset


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

No idea what the day will bring.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

My best ever waking BG, 8.7. I have pretty much cut out most carbs, yesterday I had around 50g of carbs, my highest BG was 10.7 mid afternoon.

I haven't officially been given the Type 1 Diagnosis, but the Doctor said they would be surprised if I was type 2, and didn't think these tablets were going to work... but they seem to be, combined with the low carb diet. 

However the diabetic nurse did say the tablets could be causing some kind of false positive, in the sense they are getting the last bits of life from my b-cells, and the tablets may stop working.

The good news, I have felt better in the last couple of days than I have for months.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

@ColinUK this was the best I could find!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.4 this morning, didn’t wake up until almost 10.30, so had almost 12 hrs sleep.

Catch up with everyone’s post later.


----------



## Lanny

12:09 BS 7.1 

Definitely have to go Australian as it’s 12:30 at this point while this typing catching up on reading the posts on here first! 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

MY! It’s a grey, damp, windy & miserable day today that my midday pills & tresiba alarm woke me up for!  I’m almost tempted to put the heater on but, it’s not THAT cold!

I stayed up last night read beyond the point of the zoomed up kindle text to the max size & into the too blurry & fuzzy stage to read anymore before I put it down & went to bed! So, only the alarm woke up!  A good thing the battery had just been charged yesterday, then!

I finished off The Diary of a Young Girl yesterday evening & it got progressively harrowing towards the end as they had a few scares when burglars broke into the warehouse a few times & the police almost found the annex & were right at the bookcase concealing the entrance!

Then, having finished it I decided to read the newly published book. I noticed right at the top of the amazon kindle books list when I typed in The Diary of Anne Frank, at the start of this year January 2022 The Betrayal of Anne Frank: Less a Mystery Unsolved Than a Secret Well Kept by Rosemary Sullivan. Where a retired FBI agent gathered in 2019 a Cold Case task force to investigate who Betrayed the Franks & Van Pels families & Fritz Ffefer?: Anne changed their names in the diary to protect their anonymity as she’d intended to publish it after the war; THAT was particularly harrowing at the end of the diary as everyone in the annex by listening to radio reports by the BBC in London knew the Germans were losing the war & had hope & dreams in their hearts of surviving to go back to their normal lives after the war! 

I’m not that far into the book yet as I really should have gone to bed instead of starting it!  But, I read, for the first, Otto Frank’s account of their arrest by the SD officer & how calm everybody in the annex were during the arrest & it was the SD officer who was running up & down stairs in turmoil in his shocked but, ingrained/trained response to military authority when he saw Mr Frank’s WWI medal that he was awarded to him when fighting for Germany! “But, why didn’t you turn yourselves in? You would have been treated decently!” To which Mr. Frank remained silent as he could see clearly how deluded the SD officer was!

I went to bed around 2am after finishing that chapter of Mr. Frank’s account of the arrest & will read on today!


----------



## Gwynn

Late on here today. Up at 4am though.

Bg 4.4 nice and low

Went for a 2 hour exercise walk on the beach. The first hour was easy as the wind was in my back. What a strong wind too. Unfortunately the second hour was very very tough as the wind was against me. Great exercise though.

Along with this afternoons exercise it's a grand total of 187 minutes today. Yessss. Now ehere's that chocolate fudgecake.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

An interesting day yesterday. A good start. Then....A phone call from my daughter at 4pm to say she was coming for tea. My wife immediately went into panic mode, cleaning, decluttering, worrying about what to make for tea. It took a lot of gentle, calming effort from me, a lot of helping, and a lot of 'something (self control?)' from her to get out of the panic mode rather than her descend into angry upset, fed up mode......a great evening ensued too. Phew!!

And at the same time my wife made another great victoria sponge cake!!! I think she was getting upset because her easy evening cake making plans seemed suddenly doomed.

Following my daughter (and familys) visit the central heating broke down, by continuously turning itself on and off. It was set to be off (for summer) but suddenly it had an evil mind of its own and went into this wild mode. Radiators heating up. Aghhhh!!! On, off, on, off, etc. I switched it all off at the mains for two hours and thankfully when I switched it back on again, all was well and it settled down to being 'off'. No idea what went wrong. But my wife was instantly blaming my daughter or her husband until I mentioned that I had noticed the problem from before they arrived. I had, but not realised what was going on. I had seen the controlling display in the hall going on and off but thought nothing of it.

Doh, it is dark, cold and raining right now so no early morning walk. I am very tired this morning so it suits me just fine. I think summer may be over. 

Have a great day today whatever you may be doing

BG this morning 4.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 for me this morning. Feeling very tired, took a while to get to sleep last night and when i eventually did, a dog started howling, with other dogs joining in barking! How can it wake me and not their owners?!

On the countdown noe to the summer holidays and theres so much to do. 

Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 7.0 on the nose today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning on this damp and cool Cumbrian day. 7.3. 

Yesterday’s outing to the glamping pod/hot tub thingy didn’t get off to a good start. When we arrived at 9am it was obvious it hadn’t been cleaned since the last occupants. Yuk! I called them and they came and were very, very apologetic and cleaned up as much as they could (. We’d already wiped the tide mark from the hot tub, )  they’d had a hen party in until midnight the night before and obviously fake tan was involved, they said the cleaner had been in at 7am but hadn’t done it to their usual standard, therefore they were giving us a full refund! Quids in! The “ BBQ” was just a hot plate and I was so glad I had pre cooked the sausage or we might still be there! It wasn’t very hot! But we did enjoy ourselves, it was just the family in the end, a friend dropped out last minute so the deforestation of body parts wasn’t required in the end!

I’d like to say we were having a quiet day today but it’s child care Monday, ( other grandparents back from hols today, yippee!) so the chances are slim. But we are going away tomorrow for a couple of days to Newcastle to see a show and stay over. Looking forward to that. 

Have a fab day.


----------



## Benny G

Morning guys, 
9 this morning, a small family gathering this afternoon, busy, busy

Enjoy your day


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.9 here...who knows? I blame the book I’m reading atm - The Manningtree Witches. My blood was boiling at the injustice, cruelty and cowardice of the witch-hunters! Great book, tho. It’s really beautifully written.

Oo, enjoy your well-deserved, child-free break in Newcastle @eggyg. What show is it?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Food shop day come round again already.


----------



## Fagor

10.6  at 07:30
Only 6.5 before bed. But increased to 12.7 early am, corrected with 2.0 QA. 7.7 at 06:45.
Oh well...


----------



## Lucyr

19.8 when i got up this morning at 5:30, down to 8.7 and dropping before breakfast at 7:30 so hopefully i've not got the timing too wrong, with a couple hours of correction still to go but hopefully offset by the carbs in breakfast


----------



## Griffin.

16.1
Hey all sorry I've been a little absent from the forum had a little stay in hospital after my last session things went a little wrong and I ended up being rather poorly with it all.. No one's at fault my poor body has taken a beating over the past few months and it finally decided to rebel and go on strike. I still don't know what happened but I woke up with a nurse sitting on my chest giving me c.p.r and me responding with get the hell off me what do you think your doing and growling at the poor lass.... So spent the weekend on the ward  lots of observations  a scan a heart monitor a lot of iv meds a  echocardiogram and lots of sweaty sheets. According to the cardiogist the sac around my heart is inflamed and has a infection something called pericarditis..
Hoping I can get home in the next few days I miss my pup something rotten.. 
Not really had the chance to do heardle until this morning and I got it in 2 
Have a great start to the week whatever you get up to 
Keep you heads up and your hearts strong
Griff x


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.9 here...who knows? I blame the book I’m reading atm - The Manningtree Witches. My blood was boiling at the injustice, cruelty and cowardice of the witch-hunters! Great book, tho. It’s really beautifully written.
> 
> Oo, enjoy your well-deserved, child-free break in Newcastle @eggyg. What show is it?


We’re going to see Sandi Toksvig at the Tyne Theatre and Opera House. Her show is called Next Slide Please. We really like her, funny and intelligent. Looking forward to seeing the theatre too. I believe it’s a beauty. Then a short walk back to the Jury’s Inn. 
We’re also going by train, not something we do very often. It’s cheaper than putting petrol in the car and the car parking fee. Jury’s doesn’t have its own car park.


----------



## rayray119

Was 8.0 when I woke up at around 6am and 9.3 a couple of hours later before breakfast


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.8 for me today

Odd day yesterday, was 9.9 before dinner and reduced my insulin by half a unit yet 4 hours later stood up to get something and felt really off so went and tested and was down to 4.3 xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

After a bad night


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/cant-sleep-phantom-pain.100803/
		

a surprisingly good 5.6! Best in a while. Was 8.6 before bed. Can we repeat this?


----------



## ColinUK

Post holiday blues have hit. And it’s back to Earth with a bump as I’ve Survivors and CICA stuff to sort out. 
Am scheduled for work but also been invited to meet with someone in the Mayor’s office today specifically about support for survivors so that’s come out of nowhere. 

6.2


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Thanks to the rain I can see where my repairs to the guttering haven't been entirely successful. So I'll be looking at that again next fine day.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

Relieved to wake up to a very nice 5.9 this morning after an incident with an ice cream at the show yesterday.... No prizes for spotting the blip...


I mean, how can a single scoop of ice cream in a cone do that when I prebolused 2.5 units and walked the length of the show field and back several times. I was nice and stable for the first hour afterwards and then shot up to 15.2 and clearly whatever was left of the 2.5 units was not going to bring me down from that, so I put in a correction in the car on the way home. Got back to the farm and tried to turn Zak out with Arthur and Archie (Arthur usually lives on his own because Zak is aggressive towards him), but had hoped that Zak would be more interested in eating than chasing after his long day away.... No chance.... Zak was not going to share his field with that little oik the pair were galloping round the field full tilt with Zak's ears back and mouth open wide to tear chunks out of Arthur's back end who was running for his life. Of course there was some considerable exercise for me in chasing round the field after them trying to intervene (unplanned exercise with Fiasp in your system is not the best combination) Eventually got Arthur out of the field and into his own paddock and helped Ian unload the carriage but started to feel really weary and Libre wouldn't give me a reading. Tried several times and just kept getting error. Assumed I was still high which makes me feel like that and it wasn't that long since I had injected the correction and it usually takes hours to bring me down once I get into double figures, so I didn't panic too much, but after the 3rd try again in 10 mins I finger pricked and got a 4.0 and started eating JBs. Libre then gave me a 3.9 with a vertical downward arrow. Got my levels back up according to finger prick but they dropped again and needed more hypo treatments although Libre shows them persistently low, probably due to the time lag and algorithm but thankfully they have been pretty stable overnight, so I am back on track. 
Was the ice cream worth it? Probably not because although it was nice ice cream I really wasn't in a position to fully enjoy and appreciate it (being between classes at the show) and the BG upheaval afterwards was really unpleasant.
On the plus side, we came second in the ride and drive (Zak was not settled at all in the ridden part) but won the private driving and went on to become overall reserve show champion losing out to a ridden horse that has won the Horse of the Year Show and Olympia, so not a bad result for our first show of the season. Zak got a lovely gold and black sash and Ian got a very flashy rosette to match!
 
Sadly my photography skills do not do them justice.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.5, still got this awful cold along with hayfever, all I want to do is go to sleep.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

8.1 for me.

Still no official diagnosis. 
Summer holidays start from today ... ...


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

scotty said:


> 6.3 this morn at 8.30, its my high levels after tea time that annoy me


Same here!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Zak got a lovely gold and black sash and Ian got a very flashy rosette to match!


Ooh, what a smart boy! (I meant the horse, but Ian doesn’t look so shabby either!)


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all
Waaaay behind on the posts in this thread, since I went to Greece on 4th June as the internet connection in our apartment was so flaky that I gave up with it! Only way to get a decent connection was to go up 60 steps to the road and sit in the shade in a Taverna in order to  connect to their wifi and be able to see the screen of my iPad as you can't see it in the sun.

So 8.2 this morning and I am surprised it was that low due to the stress we have encountered since landing at Heathrow on Wednesday 22 June.

It started when we rang the "Meet and Greet" parking people to deliver our car. 2 hours and 6 phone calls later (where a different excuse was given as to why the car wasn't there at every phone call - our anxiety ratcheted up at every different excuse) the car arrived covered in mud with a broken rear near-side window + a dent in the door. All the windows were wide open so at first we didn't notice, until we tried to roll it up. They had knocked the window out and vacuumed the glass away to make it look as though the window was just rolled down.  What we did notice was that the bag containing elements of our wedding outfits that we'd left in the boot was missing. The driver barely spoke English and communicated in grunts and shrugs. I mentioned the police and he set off at a run disappearing down the emergency stairs. I rather suspect he was an illegal. We made another phone call to the operator to report the damage and theft, but we gave up when whoever answered the phone was completely uninterested and wanted us to send pictures of the non-existent window and bag.  Amongst other things missing from the car, was a large bag of sugar-free sherbet lemons, I hope the b*stards ate the whole lot at once, serve em right when they're doubled up with tummy cramps!  Warning:  Avoid Heathrow Parking Services/ezybook parking and Enigma Parking - who all seem to be the same people - they have a terrible reputation for stuff like this, which we only found out after the event.

We were due to drive straight up to Worcester the next day to attend a wedding on the Friday, but first we had to get the window at least temporarily repaired and make it to Worcester in time to replace our  shoes,  a belt for Julian and hat, handbag etc for me.  Thanks to Autoglass we managed to get away by noon and luckily replaced everything except my handbag in a 1 hour wizz round the shops.  The wedding was lovely, the bride looked stunning  and very happy in a simple, elegant dress (first marriage age 77).  

We arrived home to a speeding ticket!  J was doing 35 in a 30mph zone.  All in all it's cost us a fortune... we did manage to report the damage/theft to the police online yesterday (took nearly all afternoon) and today we start with the insurance companies!  Julian has agreed to do a speed awareness course to avoid 3 points on his licence.

Still... it was a good holiday whilst we were in Corfu.

Our 37th wedding anniv and the bride.


----------



## rebrascora

Blooming Heck! @Pattidevans So sorry to hear of all your aggravation since you got back from holiday. What an absolute nightmare! This whole airport parking thing seems like a total racket. I read stories so often about them parking on people's drives and back streets and bits of waste ground etc. Really shocking! Hope the insurance isn't too difficult to sort out.

So pleased you had a lovely holiday though and that you made it to the wedding and that went smoothly. How lovely for them to have found love, even if it was so late in life.


----------



## eggyg

Oh no @Pattidevans what a nightmare. You hear rumours of this sort of thing but you hope that’s all it is. I was a travel agent for many years and booked many a parking/meet and greet and all went well. I think I’ll be looking on Trip Advisor before I make my next booking. 
Glad you enjoyed your holiday. Corfu was our first foreign holiday in 1983 and I came back with a baby in my tummy. It’s ok it was Mr Eggy’s, not Spiros’ from Sidari! 
 We’ve been to quite a few Greek islands since but never returned to Corfu, maybe one day. Our middle daughter and granddaughter are going next month, hopefully if EasyJet don’t cancel their flight.
Hope you manage to get some recompense from your insurance.


----------



## johntheterrier

5.8 for me, happy with that!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Blooming Heck! @Pattidevans So sorry to hear of all your aggravation since you got back from holiday. What an absolute nightmare! This whole airport parking thing seems like a total racket. I read stories so often about them parking on people's drives and back streets and bits of waste ground etc. Really shocking! Hope the insurance isn't too difficult to sort out.


We had gone through one of the comparison sites to book the parking.  It had quite good reviews.  However, after the event we did some searching and drilled down to discover reviews that were absolutely shocking!  Stolen cars, wrecked cars etc.    I confess we normally use Purple Parking who have always been very good, but their rates for this year were astounding.  Feel a bit of a fool now, but it's certainly worth warning others.



eggyg said:


> Oh no @Pattidevans what a nightmare. You hear rumours of this sort of thing but you hope that’s all it is. I was a travel agent for many years and booked many a parking/meet and greet and all went well. I think I’ll be looking on Trip Advisor before I make my next booking.
> Glad you enjoyed your holiday. Corfu was our first foreign holiday in 1983 and I came back with a baby in my tummy. It’s ok it was Mr Eggy’s, not Spiros’ from Sidari!
> We’ve been to quite a few Greek islands since but never returned to Corfu, maybe one day. Our middle daughter and granddaughter are going next month, hopefully if EasyJet don’t cancel their flight.
> Hope you manage to get some recompense from your insurance.


TripAdvisor have some forum posts, but I can't seem to find any reviews on parking on there.

LOL! @ Spiros from Sidari!!! We stay in Paleokastritsa, it's beautiful providing you don't stay down at the main beach as it gets very crowded with visitors to the monastery, coach tours etc.  We're thinking of visiting a different island perhaps next time... where would you recommend?


----------



## Lanny

12:17 BS 6.6  for THAT, at least! A Mona Lisa smile!

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! A much easier usual 

I’m feeling CRAMPY today, double entrendre fully intended, & not feeling 100% but, finally dragged myself vertical to get my tresiba & pills in me! Also, even though I don’t feel like eating, I’ll try some toast & see if a less empty stomach will help with “some cushioning”? from my menstrual cramps!

Almost finished the book & just the Epilogue to go! I highly recommend the book which I’ll now correct some errors I made in my post yesterday: my eyes were SO blurry at the time I read them!

The book is The Betrayal of Anne Frank: Less a Mystery Unsolved Than a Secret Well Kept by Rosemary Sullivan who wrote the book but, it’s mainly the narrative of the retired FBI agent who formed the Cold Case Team investigation! Retired FBI agent Vince Pankoke formed a task force in 2017 to discover the one burning question that almost everyone’s been asking when people visit The Anne Frank House in Amsterdam, most of  over 35 million readers that have since bought & read it too! Who betrayed Anne Frank?

SPOILER below alert if you want to read the book yourself currently priced at £11.99 on kindle at Amazon: still fairly newly published & the price hasn’t come down yet; it probably will later as most books do! Don’t read below these *’s!

****************************************************************************

After an exhaustive search the team came up with an answer & it may shock & surprise some but, not me! It was a member high up in The Dutch Jewish Council a Notary: @ColinUK will know more about that than me; a lawyer that witnesses & is present during sales of properties & assets that’s sworn to secrecy but, Dutch Notaries have extra power, compared to other countries, in that even a High Court Judge can’t force them to disclose anything they don’t want to!

I’m not surprised as I’ve actually seen other documentaries about how the Nazi’s set up these Jewish Councils in their occupied countries, France & Belgium, that deceived, concealed, separated the Jewish population from the general public & killed them in secrecy out of sight!

The Jewish Councils were forced to enact their decrees & edicts published in their own newspapers out of sight of the general public, to keep public outcry to a minimum, & then, occupy the council by offering a number of passes, 120000 in the case of The Netherlands, that kept Jews from being deported! “Exempt From Deportation Until Further Notice” were then stamped on their ID cards BUT, they crossed out the “Until Further Notice” further down the line & deported them anyway! So, The Dutch Jewish Council complied lists of who they thought were most in need after their own families, of course! And a lot of the Jewish people being deported trusted the council with the addresses of their loved ones in hiding to get warnings to them! The Nazi’s disbanded The Dutch Jewish Council when they started to realise but, the damage was done & there were lists of addresses where Jews were hiding!

Otto Frank was sent an anonymous typed note shortly after he returned to Amsterdam from the camps that stated the name of the council member who had given a list of addresses to the SD & he investigated but, the man was dying of throat cancer & he didn’t want to pursue it any further!

Vince concluded with an absolutely BRUTALLY stark conclusion, that hit me hard, that both men made choices & were trying their best to save their families. In terms of survival Otto Frank made the wrong choice as his family did not survive! Arnold van den Bergh made the right choice as his family survived but, he paid an apt price, Vince noted, in getting throat cancer & was silenced!

Ultimately it was the Nazi’s who had such a clear minded modus operandi across their occupied countries to systematically exterminate millions of people that were to blame & could never be understood or forgiven!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> We had gone through one of the comparison sites to book the parking.  It had quite good reviews.  However, after the event we did some searching and drilled down to discover reviews that were absolutely shocking!  Stolen cars, wrecked cars etc.    I confess we normally use Purple Parking who have always been very good, but their rates for this year were astounding.  Feel a bit of a fool now, but it's certainly worth warning others.
> 
> 
> TripAdvisor have some forum posts, but I can't seem to find any reviews on parking on there.
> 
> LOL! @ Spiros from Sidari!!! We stay in Paleokastritsa, it's beautiful providing you don't stay down at the main beach as it gets very crowded with visitors to the monastery, coach tours etc.  We're thinking of visiting a different island perhaps next time... where would you recommend?


Oh where do I start? We’ve been to Kefalonia twice, large but not as commercialised as other islands. Very green too. Lots to see, we had a car both visits. Probably our favourite, maybe?

Santorini, not green, volcanic ash beaches. Beautiful white and blue buildings set into the cliffs. Tiny island easy to get around by bus.
Naxos, another small island, no direct flights. We took the ferry from Athens after spending three days there first. We just chilled mostly but lovely restaurants and old twisty cobbled streets.
Zante, lovely beaches but very commercialised. Quite a few man made resorts. More for families, we went many years ago with the girls.
Crete, the largest of the islands. We flew to the east side. Specially went to visit Spinalonga, former leper colony. Very thought provoking. We stayed in Elounda.  We hired a car as it’s a big island and went all over.
Rhodes. We stayed  at the bottom of Lindos, a lovely little cobbled village. No vehicles allowed. You get dropped off at the top and walk the cobbled streets with your luggage. Fab beach, amazing sunrises. Very hot though, even in May. We incorporated a three day trip to Symi whilst there, ferry from Rhodes Town. Beautiful island, colourful houses and an amazing harbour. Very hot also.
I think that’s it. All very different but all enjoyable mainly down to the Greeks themselves and their amazing food. If you want more details/photos let me know, happy to help.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Oh where do I start? We’ve been to Kefalonia twice, large but not as commercialised as other islands. Very green too. Lots to see, we had a car both visits. Probably our favourite, maybe?
> 
> Santorini, not green, volcanic ash beaches. Beautiful white and blue buildings set into the cliffs. Tiny island easy to get around by bus.
> Naxos, another small island, no direct flights. We took the ferry from Athens after spending three days there first. We just chilled mostly but lovely restaurants and old twisty cobbled streets.
> Zante, lovely beaches but very commercialised. Quite a few man made resorts. More for families, we went many years ago with the girls.
> Crete, the largest of the islands. We flew to the east side. Specially went to visit Spinalonga, former leper colony. Very thought provoking. We stayed in Elounda.  We hired a car as it’s a big island and went all over.
> Rhodes. We stayed  at the bottom of Lindos, a lovely little cobbled village. No vehicles allowed. You get dropped off at the top and walk the cobbled streets with your luggage. Fab beach, amazing sunrises. Very hot though, even in May. We incorporated a three day trip to Symi whilst there, ferry from Rhodes Town. Beautiful island, colourful houses and an amazing harbour. Very hot also.
> I think that’s it. All very different but all enjoyable mainly down to the Greeks themselves and their amazing food. If you want more details/photos let me know, happy to help.


We had an interesting experience in Lindos. The coach driver got in a spat with the rep as he thought she was taking too long seeing people into their accommodation and just drove off leaving her behind. We then got dumped in the middle of the night at the top with our bags not even knowing which accommodation we were in or where to go. So stood there like lemons not knowing what to do, eventually she appeared on a moped, very apologetic and embarrassed. 
It wasn't her fault but the driver needed sacking as that was just so unprofessional.
As a place it was a bit out of the way but we loved Rhodes and Crete.
We had previously done a couple of coach tours of mainland Greece which we enjoyed.


----------



## Bloden

Very jealous @eggyg! Sandi Toksvig is hilarious!


----------



## freesia

@Pattidevans sounds like an absolute nightmare! I hope the insurance sorts it out soon for you. At least you had a lovely time at the wedding. 

We have been to Zante (years ago before it was a party place). It was beautiful, apparently the other side of the island is quiet and well worth a visit (or so i read in the paper the other day).

@Griffin. What a shock, coming round to find a nurse on your chest!! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all, 
12.7 not bad after birthday cake yesterday and other guesstimate snacks. 

It's beautiful out this morning, the dawn in all its glory.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very cold this morning 13C.

BG 5.1 tease tease tease!!!!

Nothing planned for today except exercise I guess. At least I now have a walking buddy in the afternoons. 

Ahh, I remember, I am *told* I have to make a small rhubarb crumble today. Trouble is I like eating rhubarb crumble. 

I know it's not rocket science but I have been trying out 'LoSalt' in a minor attempt at lowering my salt intake. It is about 60% less sodium and it does taste like salt too. Same amount as normal salt used in cooking so it is essy to substitute it. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.9 here.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today.

 Woke up at 5.30 with a stinking headache in my right eye, went to bed with it, and lo and behold it’s still here. Had some paracetamol, fingers crossed it does one very soon. Busy morning, off to Newcastle on the 12.53pm train, going to see Sandi Toksvig and having a night in a hotel. Packing won’t take long, a pair of clean knicks and a clean tee shirt, toiletries and meds, of course, they’ll take up the most room! We’ll walk down to the station, just 45 minutes. Haven’t been on a train for donkeys years. Looking forward to it. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - only it isn't - its a filthy grey number with cloud barely hedge height, rain and a rather brisk breeze, temperature no measured but a weather and a waistcoat are not enough - off to find a fleece once I have reported a depressing 6.3.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 for me. @Benny G great photo, very dramatic sky. @eggyg have a great time, i love Newcastle. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I was 6.9 10 minutes ago, just checked again in case the Libre Algorithm was over-egging it, and I'm 4.6. Expect it’ll compromise somewhere in the middle in a mo.
Opticians this morning for routine eye test. I only booked it yesterday and normally it’s a couple of weeks wait. Is nobody booking them?
Have a lovely time @eggyg, hope the headache disappears for good,


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Steff said:


> Good game good game
> 
> Mine was 6.6 when I woke this morning.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom

Good morning from another headache sufferer. 8.3 and rising for me.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## rayray119

10.2 but that will be because I eat when I didn't need to  or it happen while I was moving about.


----------



## scottwatters

Morning all, woke up to 11.6 this morning. Usually hover around 7~


----------



## Fagor

12.9 
12.5 at bed (22:30), so corrected then, and again at 02:30. Wonder what might have been without correction (Libre graph is too small, so will check the CSV later, as may have peaked higher)
High may be reaction to horrible low at 20:30, very difficult to get BGs up.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

12.0 at 5am, dropping to 8 by 5:45 so had a couple of Lifts which resulted in a 5.8 when I tested for breakfast bolus, my body doesn't seem to know what it wants at the moment  xx


----------



## johntheterrier

Morning all. 5.9 here


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.8


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> I know it's not rocket science but I have been trying out 'LoSalt' in a minor attempt at lowering my salt intake. It is about 60% less sodium and it does taste like salt too. Same amount as normal salt used in cooking so it is essy to substitute it.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.



People need to be very careful with these salt substitutes as they contain pottasium. This can interact with pottasium sparing diuretics, ACE inhibitors and other drugs, and be an issue for anyone with impaired renal function.


----------



## MikeyBikey

After yesterday's 5.6 a 5.7 this morning so still no HS. Interestingly when we changed units my consultant said 5.6 was the ideal equating to 100 in old units.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 15.something. I suspect it was the spag bol last night. Was in 20s overnight when I got up to pee and fingerprick (knocked sensor off yesterday so waiting for new one to settle in). 
Coping less with food of late and even with the evening insulin added on. One bad meal can take a couple of days to really get back on top of things. I'm hating food in general because of the effects but I gotta show DSN that I'm not coping with it on just basal so its a bit of a battle at the mo.
2 weeks to go until (hopefully) I will be switched to MDI (and counting).

hope you all have a great day today. No plans here, gotta get bloods done tomorrow so will do all the stuff I need to do in town then and save a trip today


----------



## MikeyBikey

After yesterday's 5.6 a 5.7 this morning so still no HS. Interestingly when we changed units my consultant said 5.6 was the ideal equating to 100 in old units. 

Thinking of Imperial Units Oz or Carats per gallon might be a good measure of BG. A quick paper calculation suggests 24 Catats per Gallon might be a good result. Sounds good!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, I was 6.9 10 minutes ago, just checked again in case the Libre Algorithm was over-egging it, and I'm 4.6. Expect it’ll compromise somewhere in the middle in a mo.
> Opticians this morning for routine eye test. I only booked it yesterday and normally it’s a couple of weeks wait. Is nobody booking them?
> Have a lovely time @eggyg, hope the headache disappears for good,


Thanks Robin. Head/eye ache nearly gone. 
I’m going for my annual eye test next Tuesday, I booked it in April! This was the earliest date! TBF I go to a one man ( woman, or should it be person?) outfit. It’s given me time to save up for new lenses!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Very cold this morning 13C.
> 
> BG 5.1 tease tease tease!!!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today except exercise I guess. At least I now have a walking buddy in the afternoons.
> 
> Ahh, I remember, I am *told* I have to make a small rhubarb crumble today. Trouble is I like eating rhubarb crumble.
> 
> I know it's not rocket science but I have been trying out 'LoSalt' in a minor attempt at lowering my salt intake. It is about 60% less sodium and it does taste like salt too. Same amount as normal salt used in cooking so it is essy to substitute it.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


I make my crumble topping with almond flour (ground almonds), low sugar granola, mixed seeds, butter and a bit of erythritol.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.6 so improving slowly.  Still got the cold but it will go when it is ready.

@eggyg - hope you have a great time.

@Pattidevans - what an awful experience with your car.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and  6.6 for me.

Plans today, not sure looks like gardening weather at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey rainy day.

7.9 this morning with a flat line.... think I must have underestimated the carbs in dinner last night.

Thank you all for your sympathetic comments on the unfortunate incident with our car.  It seems as though things are progressing.  Autoglass have ordered the glass for the window and will come to our home to fit it. Today we received a police crime number (helpful for insurance peeps) and the claim for the bag and contents is in progress.

We had two large bay trees, one either side of our front door, in rather elegant pots.  Whilst we were away there were high winds and one of them blew over, breaking the pot... our lovely friends cleared it all up, bless them, but it is now obvious that the trees have outgrown the pots and are becoming root bound, so another expense replacing the pots.  Hubby wants to go look for pots today in this vile weather!  In March I broke a small mirror.... urgh... I'm not superstitious, all the same there is a little kernel of apprehension that remains, so I hope these small misfortunes aren't going to go on for the next 7 years!!!!!

@Griffin. what a horrible shock it must have been, waking and realising someone was performing CPR on you.  HUGE HUGS

@eggyg you've been in the wars a bit recently, hope you recover before getting the train!  Enjoy Sandi.

HUGS to all the other headache sufferers!  Hope you get over it soon.


----------



## Gwynn

@MikeyBikey yup whole heartedly agree with you. It is always best to check that things are safe and will not react with present meds or medical conditions before using any food supplement or alternative.

Personally I have no issues with LoSalt, am aware that it contains potasium and have no renal problem or meds that would interact

But your advice is sound for anyone thinking of trying any alternatives.

Thanks


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this grey rainy day.
> 
> 7.9 this morning with a flat line.... think I must have underestimated the carbs in dinner last night.
> 
> Thank you all for your sympathetic comments on the unfortunate incident with our car.  It seems as though things are progressing.  Autoglass have ordered the glass for the window and will come to our home to fit it. Today we received a police crime number (helpful for insurance peeps) and the claim for the bag and contents is in progress.
> 
> We had two large bay trees, one either side of our front door, in rather elegant pots.  Whilst we were away there were high winds and one of them blew over, breaking the pot... our lovely friends cleared it all up, bless them, but it is now obvious that the trees have outgrown the pots and are becoming root bound, so another expense replacing the pots.  Hubby wants to go look for pots today in this vile weather!  In March I broke a small mirror.... urgh... I'm not superstitious, all the same there is a little kernel of apprehension that remains, so I hope these small misfortunes aren't going to go on for the next 7 years!!!!!
> 
> @Griffin. what a horrible shock it must have been, waking and realising someone was performing CPR on you.  HUGE HUGS
> 
> @eggyg you've been in the wars a bit recently, hope you recover before getting the train!  Enjoy Sandi.
> 
> HUGS to all the other headache sufferers!  Hope you get over it soon.


I was quite horrified at the price of big pots and the cheapskate I am, bought 2 of the big floppy trugs, a fiver each I think, they don't look too bad.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

eggyg said:


> We’re going to see Sandi Toksvig at the Tyne Theatre and Opera House. Her show is called Next Slide Please. We really like her, funny and intelligent. Looking forward to seeing the theatre too. I believe it’s a beauty. Then a short walk back to the Jury’s Inn.
> We’re also going by train, not something we do very often. It’s cheaper than putting petrol in the car and the car parking fee. Jury’s doesn’t have its own car park.



I adore Sani Toksvig. She is brilliant. Enjoy!

Morning everyone - I was 11.2 this morning, my highest in around 4 days. My fault, I felt off the low-carb diet last night and had spag bol...


----------



## Leadinglights

WhenLifeGivesYouLemons said:


> I adore Sani Toksvig. She is brilliant. Enjoy!
> 
> Morning everyone - I was 11.2 this morning, my highest in around 4 days. My fault, I felt off the low-carb diet last night and had spag bol...


It's the spag that's the problem not the bol.
You can use edamame bean or black bean pasta instead of normal, much lower carb and not bad.


----------



## Lanny

12:20 BS 6.7  Feeling better than yesterday so, that’s a genuine

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yes, it’s late but, in my defence, I’ve been napping whenever I feel tired which is quite a lot while in my cycle! I’m generally feeling more tired & not fighting it taking short little naps & had a few overnight as well! 

Received double good news yesterday afternoon & just now not long before my midday alarm!  My case worker rang me in the afternoon & said a cleaning firm, who’s seen the pictures taken, has come back with a quote for cleaning the kitchen including skip hire of £850 approx. & will consider taking a monthly payment plan even though they don’t normally do so depending on how much I can pay. I said I can easily pay £100 & can go up to £150 but, my case worker says don’t go too high as with brexit etc. the price of food could go up! So, an offer of £100 a month will suggested & we see if they take it?

The health centre just called me earlier & I’ll have to change the date of the next call up for a blood test appointment to 4 months to which I couldn’t help but, respond in surprised joy on the phone “4 MONTHS?” So, hopefully that means an improvement in my liver?  HOW it waxes & wanes!

Today is a lovely bright sunshiny day & I wake up not feeling crampy, yet or, hopefully not all today!  Yesterday I didn’t eat much as food or no food didn’t really make much difference to the cramps! BUT, they did die down towards the end of the day! Only ate cheese & chutney toasties & Heinz chicken soup! Thank goodness I managed to get a double multipack of 4, 8 cans, on Thursday after not being able to get ANY at all for the last 3/4 weeks: the odd things here & there are just suddenly unavailable for a while & it’s not available at either tesco or asda too; suspect it’s post brexit problems! Tesco tinned chicken soup is ok but, just a bit thinner than Heinz while asda’s taste of garlic which CAN turn my stomach a bit so, prefer tesco’s! But, definitely Heinz is the best!


----------



## rebrascora

I am also doing a "G'day mates" greeting like Lanny as did an unofficial night shift so went to bed at 9am. 2.7 for me on the Libre when I woke up which looks really bad but the 3.7 from a finger prick is a better reflection of the situation judging by how I felt. Own fault as I injected my "daytime dose" before I went to sleep. Thought I would be OK for 4 hours as I was late injecting the Levemir and I cleaned my teeth before climbing into bed but then didn't want to eat something to bump my levels up a bit. Just all bad planning. Will try to get back onto an even (circadian) keel tonight. 

Need to get along to the surgery to pick up repeat prescriptions this afternoon as I am out of my regular test strips and whilst I have a pot for my spare meter, if I open it, I will have to use them and then I won't have any for the spare as they will no longer prescribe them. That said, they will be getting close to expiry anyway, so i might as well use them. 

Hope everyone is having a good day and @eggyg I am sure you will have a great time tonight. 

@Griffin. Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Do let us know how you are getting on when you can. Sending you (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lanny

Just thought I’d post this as I just got it through my email from GlucoRx, get regular free shipments of batteries for my meters, & they are giving away free 6 months bottles of vitamin D they’re just asking £4.98 P&P.









						Vitamin D Management Archives | GlucoRx
					

GlucoRx is the UK’s largest supplier* of innovative, ISO-conforming, quality yet cost effective management solutions for all diabetics.




					www.glucorx.co.uk
				




You don’t need an account with them & just checkout as a guest: I don’t have an account!

I’m still taking vitamin D but, coming out of lockdown now you may not be! But, if you still are this could be useful?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.3 today - relieved it wasn’t higher as I ate a few things I shouldn’t have yesterday 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good motning. 9.4. Very tired as i had a late night last night. We went to see Elvis at the cinema, a very good film. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Bexlee

morning all a 7.2 for me. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.7 here.

I’ve got my pump! Started yesterday. The Omnipod Dash is suckered onto one of my bingo-wings. Woohoo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Got away without parting with any money at the opticians yesterday, eyes hadn’t changed so no need for new glasses. Had the ' Oh you're diabetic, I assume that's type 2 because of your age'… He got the pre-prepared lecture!


----------



## Kopiert

Morning all - we it has been a while but a 7.0 this morning. 

I have been quite down recently with a whole load of stuff, including work, diabetes and a few other things. Now attempting some more some more positive steps - trying to change job (hard at this age!), getting some counselling and I am even doing the million step challenge for Diabetes UK.

Nice to be back, I don't think I will post everyday, but I will look at the board.


----------



## rayray119

6.3 f acdentilly  fell asleep in the evening and woke up around 1.30 not having down my evening levimer did it it then a used 1 United correction to bring blood sugar down form 12.


----------



## eggyg

Morning from a dull and damp Newcastle. 6 on the nose for me today.

Had a great day yesterday. Enjoyable train journey, upgraded room in the hotel, lovely late lunch/early tea, a walk around the city and a nana nap before toddling the half mile to the theatre to watch Sandi Toksvig. Great fun. Pity I’ve hardly slept, why are hotels so bloody hot! The window was open all night but I still laid on top of the duvet all night. Can’t even have a lie in as there’s “works” going on right outside the hotel. Who uses a pneumatic drill at 7.45?  Ah never mind I’m starving anyways so shower and down for brekkie.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Fagor

7.6 
Slightly disappointed as after extremely boring night (Bgs around 6, no highs, no lows) a small uptick (suspect DP or concern about sensor error at breakfast, sensor was a bit uncomfortable overnight).


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.8 today, have had the heating on for an hour as it's quite cold and also raining, always happens the day the schools come off for summer holidays 

Todays task is to find Bruce a new pair of trainers but he's rather fussy so could take a while  xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 
Where's summer?

Dez


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.7 on this grey morning, who has stolen the sunshine.  Had a bad stomach in the night, but guessing that was over indulgence at bake club last night as almost all the savoury offerings involved pastry, should have just eaten the fillings not all the pastry.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I didn't expect my run of 5s to continue as I had a typo at midnight. My fault as I feel asleep following the tennis and didn't do my 10:00pm blood. Woke up shakey. However 7.3 not too bad.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Running late, either slept through alarm or failed to set it, woke at 3.40, read, then went out like light, school run fairly blistered the road as I nipped along in old joggers over nightwear....made it with 5 minutes to spare. Did blood on return, 5.6, now having 1st cuppa of the day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, blue sky and cloud.  Good day for going round the garden centres for new pots for our bay trees.

7.7 with a flat line all night. Last night's steak and chips with Leeks and peas?  Or need a basal tweak? With the combo pump I could tweak at 0.01u per hour whereas with the Omnipod it's 0.05 and it does make a difference, it's much harder to tweak basal in 0.05u increments and get it right.

The Police have been in touch re: the car and are sending a local plod around to interview us.  I think they have this parking company in their sights!  I also reported the parking people to the Trading Standards via the CAB.  It seems they are aware of them too.  I have to say though that none of these organisations (Police, Trading Standards, and even household insurance) make it easy to put reports in.  You have to do it online and you have to really search for the correct website or phone no to do it.  Julian and I are quite web savvy and still went round in circles... I pity a lot of older peeps who aren't familiar with it all.

@eggyg - totally agree about hot hotel rooms, but glad you enjoyed the train and Sandi.

@Griffin. Hope you are a little better today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 8.2 for me, Was it the oatcake or the 5am toilet break? Who knows any way all ok now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.4 the 4's seem to be normal for me. Looking at my BG over the last year and a half it has gradually averaged out lower and lower. I wonder why.

Already been out exercising on the beach for 83 minutes. I will go out again later on with a friend.

Just completed (well almost, ironing out bugs now) a huge update to my app introducing potassium analysis for all foods, recipes, meals. It took all of yesterday and probably will keep me out of mischief today too. Not sure if it will be of any benefit but I very curious about how much potassium I am consuming.

Its the golf open here in 'Lytham' I believe.  Pe rfect weather for it too. Cold, blustery, wet. Hmmm

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## grovesy

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, blue sky and cloud.  Good day for going round the garden centres for new pots for our bay trees.
> 
> 7.7 with a flat line all night. Last night's steak and chips with Leeks and peas?  Or need a basal tweak? With the combo pump I could tweak at 0.01u per hour whereas with the Omnipod it's 0.05 and it does make a difference, it's much harder to tweak basal in 0.05u increments and get it right.
> 
> The Police have been in touch re: the car and are sending a local plod around to interview us.  I think they have this parking company in their sights!  I also reported the parking people to the Trading Standards via the CAB.  It seems they are aware of them too.  I have to say though that none of these organisations (Police, Trading Standards, and even household insurance) make it easy to put reports in.  You have to do it online and you have to really search for the correct website or phone no to do it.  Julian and I are quite web savvy and still went round in circles... I pity a lot of older peeps who aren't familiar with it all.
> 
> @eggyg - totally agree about hot hotel rooms, but glad you enjoyed the train and Sandi.
> 
> @Griffin. Hope you are a little better today.


BBC Rip Off Britain have been reporting on these companies for a number of years.


----------



## Pattidevans

grovesy said:


> BBC Rip Off Britain have been reporting on these companies for a number of years.


We probably should have known better than to book with them, but initially we only found good reviews.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 6'2.

Not working until the evening, so have a few ideas: laundry, shaving, going for a good walk... we'll see how much I actually get done. I definitely want to cook something with a lot of vegetables, have a good amount in the fridge and didn't eat enough of them for a few days.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks. I spent most of the night in the mid 8s with a remarkably straight horizontal line on my graph until I woke up and hit it with 1.5 units Fiasp plus my morning Levemir and then had another hour and a half kip and woke to 4.1 That will do nicely to start the day!


----------



## rayray119

Pattidevans said:


> 7.7 with a flat line all night. Last night's steak and chips with Leeks and peas?  Or need a basal tweak? With the combo pump I could tweak at 0.01u per hour whereas with the Omnipod it's 0.05 and it does make a difference, it's much harder to tweak basal in 0.05u increments and get it right.


its strange how everyone has different thinking oberislly obirisoully with being mdi and can only do 0.5 units plus the 0.5 unit chnge will be with me all day,   so being able to do treeks in 0.05 units would be a dream


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> its strange how everyone has different thinking oberislly obirisoully with being mdi and can only do 0.5 units plus the 0.5 unit chnge will be with me all day,   so being able to do treeks in 0.05 units would be a dream


A change of 0.05u per hour would work out at 0.5units over a 10 hour period which is not too dissimilar to 0.5 units over 12 hours for Levemir, but obviously you are not necessarily going to increase it over a 10 or 12 hour period with a pump, just the short time spell you need it for. I have to say it did surprise me that the adjustment wasn't finer on the Omnipod.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> A change of 0.05u per hour would work out at 0.5units over a 10 hour period which is not too dissimilar to 0.5 units over 12 hours for Levemir, but obviously you are not necessarily going to increase it over a 10 or 12 hour period with a pump, just the short time spell you need it for. I have to say it did surprise me that the adjustment wasn't finer on the Omnipod.


yeah i asumeed it would was be finer to becuase i know form other people that use it for bolus it does go up in 0.01 units so its wired


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Had the ' Oh you're diabetic, I assume that's type 2 because of your age'… He got the pre-prepared lecture!


Good for you @Robin!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> A change of 0.05u per hour would work out at 0.5units over a 10 hour period which is not too dissimilar to 0.5 units over 12 hours for Levemir, but obviously you are not necessarily going to increase it over a 10 or 12 hour period with a pump, just the short time spell you need it for. I have to say it did surprise me that the adjustment wasn't finer on the Omnipod.





rayray119 said:


> yeah i asumeed it would was be finer to becuase i know form other people that use it for bolus it does go up in 0.01 units so its wired


It surprised me too.  I used to tweak my basal by 0.02 or 0.03 an hour, often going up a little hour by hour overnight, but increasing 0.05 units per hour is too much and hypos follow.


----------



## Lily123

Completely forgot to post!

6:40 - 4.8


----------



## freesia

Wow! I'm first up! 10.8 and libre showed i've been in 13s all night. Nope, finger pricks kept showing 9s and 10s so will need to finger prick this one to confirm. Its made a real mess of my TIR with lots of peaks and lows  yesterday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7 fine I can certainly live with that ! 

@Michael12421 wow that reading seems very very too low. I hope you are ok

I feel very washed out and very tired this morning. I think I will forego the early morning exercise walk and just do this afternoons one.

Rhubarb crumble to be made today !!! Not much rhubarb tho. Last time I accidentally put the rhubarb on to cook with what I thought was the sugar. It wasn't . It was the ground walnuts!!! I had to extricate the rhubarb and start again. What a mess! My excuse was that I didn't have my glasses on and couldn't actually see what I was doing properly, and assumed the light brown stuff in the bowl was sugar. Wrong!!!! Today I *will* wear my glasses.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 
woke in the night for a bathroom visit and headed off a nighttime hypo 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 and an almost completely sleepless night tossing and turning and stressing about dad (who’s in hospital again).


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 6.2 and an almost completely sleepless night tossing and turning and stressing about dad (who’s in hospital again).


Sorry to hear that @ColinUK. I hope he's better and home again soon.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Sorry to hear that @ColinUK. I hope he's better and home again soon.


I just want them to actually treat what’s wrong rather than send him home too early so he bounces right back into hospital in a few days again.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.7. Ukrainian Mum driving children to school for 1st time.  Yippee!!! Chance to get life back - not to mention saving diesel - so off to Llanybydder Horse sale. Blue sky with few clouds  maybe the forecast showers will be little ones. Actually it can pour down and I shall still enjoy it - a day of normal communication instead of struggling to get information across the language barrier.

@ColinUK Hope Dad improving.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 5.9 here. 

Still have the duvet on the bed and I am very comfortable when I go to sleep, but wake up sweating. Not much I can do, I'm afraid. 

I'm going for lunch with some colleagues after work, could be fun. They said they are drinking, not sure if I will. I can't keep up with them anyway 

PS: any suggestions for lower/moderate carbs in Wetherspoons?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here.
Hope your Dad gets sorted properly this time, @ColinUK .


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning! 6.9 pour moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## Robin

Elenka_HM said:


> PS: any suggestions for lower/moderate carbs in Wetherspoons?


I always look at their on line nutritional values before I go, there’s normally a couple of things that aren’t too alarmingly carby.





						Full Menus, Allergy & Dietary Information - J D Wetherspoon
					

Browse all of the Wetherspoon menus here, including Deli Deals, breakfasts and Club meals.Allergy and dietary information also included.




					www.jdwetherspoon.com


----------



## MikeyBikey

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning, 5.9 here.
> 
> Still have the duvet on the bed and I am very comfortable when I go to sleep, but wake up sweating. Not much I can do, I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm going for lunch with some colleagues after work, could be fun. They said they are drinking, not sure if I will. I can't keep up with them anyway
> 
> PS: any suggestions for lower/moderate carbs in Wetherspoons?



No idea as I don't use Wetherspoons. It's basically because many of the staff serve friends and young women who arrive after you before you! At, then 6' 3" and around 15 stone I am not exactly invisible. They also ejected a friend's 79 y.o. father basically for having Parkinsons. And Tim Martin has totally stupid views! Grrr!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.6 clickety click!

Phew, had a banging hypo at around 1am - Libre alarms are on strike, but thankfully my body woke me up. I’m hoping that’s the last of the Tresiba out of my system. I’m too much of a Podding newbie @Pattidevans to worry about 0.05s and 0.01s, but thanks for the heads-up. I’m just enjoying my stomach no longer being a pin-cushion!

Enjoy your meal out with your drunk workmates LOL @Elenka_HM.

I hope your dad gets the right treatment and improves asap @ColinUK.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 (Heinz Special) for me today. 

Dez


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Well, I had cause to celebrate last night... but probably not with a chicken wrap from the takeaway...

15.6 this morning... 

On a sidenote, I love a good spoons. Excellent range of beers, clean, some nice interiors, and decent food for the price.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve managed a lie in now I’m not sleeping in a hot house! 6.3. Looking at the graph I was all over the place through the night. Looks like a mini Himalayas! 

The plan was to break eggs with a stick today, house is a tip ( well, it is to me, Mr Eggy says it’s fine). I’ve got washing and ironing to do. Two loafs to bake and a partridge in a pear tree!  But, I’ve woken up with yet another headache and feel washed out. Typical when it’s the first full free day we’ve had for ages! Touch wood two paracetamol does the trick.

Have a fab day, it’s wet and miserable up here. It’s blooming July tomorrow, you wouldn’t think so.


----------



## khskel

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning, 5.9 here.
> 
> Still have the duvet on the bed and I am very comfortable when I go to sleep, but wake up sweating. Not much I can do, I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm going for lunch with some colleagues after work, could be fun. They said they are drinking, not sure if I will. I can't keep up with them anyway
> 
> PS: any suggestions for lower/moderate carbs in Wetherspoons?


I had the half roast chicken and salad the other day. Took no insulin all OK


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Today was.meant to be sensor change day but a brush with the car door yesterday brought that forward.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

It was 12.0 for me today 

Still on the hunt for Bruce's trainers 

Still also on the hunt for another wax burner, thinking about alternating between an electric and tealight one at the moment, Bruce has just informed me he's ordered bulbs off eBay for the current electric one (why he thinks I can't manage myself I do not know! And why he's paying for stuff is beyond me too especially when he was £8 for just a burger at Murrayfield last week  and goodness know how much more he spent with having to get trams and then buses home due to the train strike) xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was 6.1 when I woke up and injected my Levemir this morning, rapidly rising to 7.7 within 15 mins which was unusual. Injected 4.5 units of Fiasp for breakfast and correction but it seems to have vanished into thin air as I am still on 7.8 and my breakfast is still in the bowl waiting to be eaten because I don't eat until my bolus kicks in and brings me down into the 5s. I've put another 2 units in to see if they can find the other 4.5 and join forces to overcome the dark forces of the wicked Foot On The Floor empire! My morning routine has been so consistent and steady recently, it is really disappointing to to have such a noticeable deviation and I really hope that it is a one off and not a permanent change needing a strategy rethink.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 14.6 today for me.
Got bloods done yesterday and the doctors actually impressed me. Its a rare occurrence but it happens 
2 scripts got ordered, done and signed while I was in with the nurse getting poked and prodded. 
One was replace one that was MIA from an appointment last week and the other was for insulin in case I run out before next DSN appointment where its likely to change. Can just hold onto that one and see if I actually need it or not but wont have to faff about getting one urgently from GPs 

Quiet ish day today. Finally feeling a bit more myself. Even hopeful I will make it through the day without naps...we shall see


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Phew, had a banging hypo at around 1am - Libre alarms are on strike, but thankfully my body woke me up. I’m hoping that’s the last of the Tresiba out of my system. I’m too much of a Podding newbie @Pattidevans to worry about 0.05s and 0.01s, but thanks for the heads-up. I’m just enjoying my stomach no longer being a pin-cushion!


Just enjoy for now!  To anyone new to a pump it's both a revelation and a bit of a struggle to start with.  My pickyness comes from 8 years on a pump which I had titrated so finely as to be getting a more or less straight line throughout the night, and most of the day (I've always struggled a bit post-lunch), but not yet  come to terms with the Omnipod on a couple of issues.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add Bruce mentioned to me the other day he didn't think I needed any more wax melts, think that was Monday, I had ordered some on Sunday night, yesterday he got home to 2 deliveries and knew what one was but when he was on the phone last night he asked what was in the other box, I fell silent, his response - "it's wax melts isn't it Kayleigh?" I still haven't said yes but he knows fine well  I also bought a raffle ticket for £1 from them when I placed my order, 1st prize is 160 100g wax melts, if I win I don't know how to tell him  xx


----------



## Simon S

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


5.4 this morning


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late on parade

7.2 this morning, but as I had a bad stomach yesterday I did not take any medication.  Thankfully feeling better today, just a little bit light headed.

@ColinUK - sorry to hear your dad is back in hospital, I hope they get it sorted this time.


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report I eventually got to eat my breakfast for lunch    but then needed another 2 units to keep me in range. I guess I may need to step my morning Levemir dose back up again.


----------



## ColinUK

So.... spoke with dad twice so far today and he's still on a cardidoo ward although they have told him that want to move him to a geriatric ward. He's stressing about the prospect of that move after the nightmare it was last time. But he's not willing to tell them that being on that ward severely impacted his mental health. Instead he's convinced that asking to be on the cardio ward because of the cardio issue will be sufficient. 
Meanwhile mum has decided that she's going to try and get there by bus when she's not been on one for at least 30 years. 

On a different note I went out for breakfast with a friend today and had eggs with avocado and feta. It was delicious! And I made frittata yesterday so that I wasn't tempted to make unwise food choices today at the office. I've just taken that out of the fridge to warm up a little as I'm peckish and am here for another 4 hours or so... frittata with chicken, mushroom and spinach. Doubt it'll shift my BG one iota but can't check as left my meter at home. 

I was getting sick and tired of the amount of blood being drawn to feed the Codefree strips so I've upgraded to a GlucoNavii and the test strips require the merest hint of blood to do what it does so that's a huge plus. Does help if I remember to carry the thing with me though!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - same sort of sun/clouds as yesterday.  Hope it doesn't degenerate into rain as it did last evening.

6.6 this morning with a reasonably straight line overnight.

Did well yesterday - went to 2 garden centres looking for new pots for the Bay trees.  Most of the size we were looking for were around £69.99 up.  In the 2nd place we found some we liked but all the price tags had fallen off and were lying round the ground around them.  I called over a chap wearing a polo shirt with the garden centre logo and he randomly picked up a price ticket that said £39.99  and said "If they query it, tell them Harry said that's the correct price".  So we got the pair.

Last straw was a parking ticket for £100 for parking in the Marriott hotel at Heathrow when we didn't even have the car!  Going to ask Amex for a refund for the money we paid that lousy company to park the car.  They have been very good in the past with things like this.

@ColinUK I do hope your Dad gets the right treatment and gets better soon.

_Wrote this at 9 am but just found it unposted!_


----------



## rayray119

it was 8.9 before breakfast this morning . i've finally got a gastrologist appointment booked unfortunately to onlly a telelphone appointment because the face to face cliclice i was offered there were no appointment available(perhaps theirs an off chance i'll be abble to change)  on Tuesday at my sisters sujusted(as suspected its those foods causing the issue and i suspect shes right) i started following a fodmap diet but i'm now stomping incase they do decide it worth doing further checks for cerllic deasise and the diet will interfere with that but that does mean puting up with sometimes intense pain for at least another week and half unfortunately.  though things I've noticed i'm know supspting it could be both wheat and dairy(even trace amounts of dairy) that's causing the issue i may be wrong though)


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 

Stayed up until gone midnight in an attempt to sleep through and lasted until about 4:30 but mainly dozing. 
Anyway I’m awake so I’ll get up in a bit and head to yoga before catching up on what happened overnight with dad.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.3


----------



## ColinUK

Oh I had an update from the police last night after chasing them again. 
Seems he’s not yet been arrested. So now it’s pretty much two months after they emailed me saying that he would be arrested the next week. 
I’ve replied explaining how over promising and under delivering whilst being frequently non-responsive to my requests for an update isn’t conducive to decent mental health. I’m sure they got my point even though their response was to put in writing dates they’ll be in contact with further news. Which of course they won’t actually do. 
I can’t wait until I’m assigned an ISVA because of nothing more they act as an intermediary between me and the SOIT team.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today

have a lovely day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 7 on this gorgeous 1st of July. NOT! 12 degrees and raining. All hail the British summer! 

I’m totally confused with the days this week with going away midweek. Just realised it’s Friday, again! Zara day today. Hope the weather clears up as it means no park or playtime in the garden otherwise.

Woke up to a scam text saying I’ve been in contact with a confirmed case of the latest variant. Please order a free test kit via, then a link, which I have no intention of clicking.

Have a fabulous Friday. Hope the 1st of July is better where you are.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A nice calm morning. Not bright and not dull and definitely not raining!!!!

BG 4.8 this morning. It seems the 4's have it first thing now a days.

Plans, er, I had better make that rhubarb crumble or jelly or whatever today!!  

Other plans, hmmm, nothing. It's a good job cos I feel worn out today. Not sure why.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. I’m confused and keep thinking it’s the weekend. Son and daughter have day off work to go and watch F1 practice at Silverstone, so son arrived here yesterday evening, like he normally does on a Friday when he comes for the weekend.


----------



## rayray119

8.3 before backfast.


----------



## Fagor

6.5  down from 9.9 before bed, with a 02:00 snackette so maybe another reduction in BI required.

Celebrate with a coffee-on-the-beach, taste better as loyalty card is full , but now wet & (relatively) chilly


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

11.8 here today xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

White Rabbits and 5.9 for me today! 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Sadly my good run has stopped with an (unlucky for some) 13.0! I should have checked when I woke at 4:30 with cramp in the leg I haven't got. Two cups of tea, two painkillers and a Rich Tea later I got another hours sleep. I can't imagine the Rich Tea raised my BG more than a point or two though!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.5 here. I’m confused and keep thinking it’s the weekend. Son and daughter have day off work to go and watch F1 practice at Silverstone, so son arrived here yesterday evening, like he normally does on a Friday when he comes for the weekend.


Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Happy Sunday!!


Now, I’m not that far ahead, . I just have to make sure I don’t accidentally turn up for Saturday's riding lesson later on today.


----------



## ColinUK

Woke from what little sleep I had with some mild cramping in my leg. I’m guessing it’s sympathetic for whatever dad’s going through… and tightness all the way down the right side of my spine. Trotted off to yoga in the belief it’d help. Progression from Warrior 2 and I only go and fall over!!
Was really lightheaded so eased way back on everything for the rest of the class and checked levels immediately afterwards and they’d rocketed to 14.2!!! 

Yoga is meant to be gentle and soothing right?!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Now, I’m not that far ahead, . I just have to make sure I don’t accidentally turn up for Saturday's riding lesson later on today.


Don’t worry about that until yesterday.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.2 - could be worse after indulgence in cheese and crackers for supper. Managed to keep hands in pockets at the sales although I rather lost my heart of a big, 17 year old, TB mare. Fortunately reflecting that these days I can barely step up 12 inches so, that even with a mounting block, the saddle of a 16.3hh would be out of range kept me out of trouble. I do hate it when people put old servants through the sale ring. Prices did not reflect anxiety about the cost of living. Almost 99% cloud cover this a.m. but the place is nice and quiet as the guests have taken the kids to school and are off exploring Cardigan for the day. Wolf and I are planning an off road  walk with waterproofs in backpack.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 13.9

Just spent a fun hour trying to get through to GPs. Booked in for Monday with the nurse. There's a flag to have a "routine chat" about my full blood count from part of this weeks blood tests so who knows what's going on there. Not all bloods been reviewed yet. I can see that kidney tests look the same via mydiabetesmyway so relived about that. Been niggling my brain about the horrendous bg for the last 6 months effecting them. 
Appointment time - afternoon. cant give a specific time. 
Hopefully my internal rage will settle soon after having to redial for 40 mins straight to even get into the queue to speak to someone only to be told I could try to "book on the day". I'm like this IS me trying to book on the day. Was on the phone from 8.30am.
I think what utterly bugs me is the complete lack of respect for a patients time, like its okay for people to spend hours just trying to get thru and then sit about for hours waiting on a phonecall like we have nothing better to do. I get that they are busy but its the matter of fact and unapologetic attitude that goes with it.

Anyway moving on from all that  Will be out at sis in laws later on and just had a text saying my replacement sensors coming later on so will have to rely on kiddo answering the door for that. 

Hope you all have a good day today whatever you get up to x


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 6.2 - could be worse after indulgence in cheese and crackers for supper. Managed to keep hands in pockets at the sales although I rather lost my heart of a big, 17 year old, TB mare. Fortunately reflecting that these days I can barely step up 12 inches so, that even with a mounting block, the saddle of a 16.3hh would be out of range kept me out of trouble. I do hate it when people put old servants through the sale ring. Prices did not reflect anxiety about the cost of living. Almost 99% cloud cover this a.m. but the place is nice and quiet as the guests have taken the kids to school and are off exploring Cardigan for the day. Wolf and I are planning an off road  walk with waterproofs in backpack.


What’s a “TB” in this instance?


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> Morning all. 13.9
> 
> Just spent a fun hour trying to get through to GPs. Booked in for Monday with the nurse. There's a flag to have a "routine chat" about my full blood count from part of this weeks blood tests so who knows what's going on there. Not all bloods been reviewed yet. I can see that kidney tests look the same via mydiabetesmyway so relived about that. Been niggling my brain about the horrendous bg for the last 6 months effecting them.
> Appointment time - afternoon. cant give a specific time.
> Hopefully my internal rage will settle soon after having to redial for 40 mins straight to even get into the queue to speak to someone only to be told I could try to "book on the day". I'm like this IS me trying to book on the day. Was on the phone from 8.30am.
> I think what utterly bugs me is the complete lack of respect for a patients time, like its okay for people to spend hours just trying to get thru and then sit about for hours waiting on a phonecall like we have nothing better to do. I get that they are busy but its the matter of fact and unapologetic attitude that goes with it.
> 
> Anyway moving on from all that  Will be out at sis in laws later on and just had a text saying my replacement sensors coming later on so will have to rely on kiddo answering the door for that.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day today whatever you get up to x


I remember the days when if you needed to see the doctor you just pootled down to the surgery and waited in the waiting room to see them, you accepted that you had to wait but far less frustrating than sitting on the end of the phone not to get an appointment and being told to call back tomorrow.


----------



## gll

Leadinglights said:


> I remember the days when if you needed to see the doctor you just pootled down to the surgery and waited in the waiting room to see them, you accepted that you had to wait but far less frustrating than sitting on the end of the phone not to get an appointment and being told to call back tomorrow.


yeah that was the system when I moved here too. Its never the same doctor too


----------



## silentsquirrel

ColinUK said:


> What’s a “TB” in this instance?


Thoroughbred


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a rare sighting of the lesser spotted House Special.

Just been viewing our latest video and I have to say I like it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> What’s a “TB” in this instance?


thoroughbred - i.e. same as a race horse.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Woke up to a scam text saying I’ve been in contact with a confirmed case of the latest variant. Please order a free test kit via, then a link, which I have no intention of clicking.


That happened to me and I thought it was genuine.  Gave all details of my Barclaycard on the site to pay the 99p charge.  Realised it was a scam thanks to someone on here (@Robin ?) and so stopped my card.  Someone did try to charge £58 onto it.  I asked Bcard to hold off sending my card until I returned from holiday... so thank you for reminding me.  I've just managed to speak to someone to get a new card via the app on my phone.  Complicated but easier than hanging on the phone for 40 minutes+.  Hope the rain stops for you.


gll said:


> yeah that was the system when I moved here too. Its never the same doctor too


I agree, much better when you can see the same Doctor for an issue.  I emailed mine and said "Look I've been on 8 different BP meds, prescribed by 5 different doctors.  I feel like an unwanted parcel being passed around.  Can I please just see you for this issue" and lo and behold that's what is now happening.  I am on the Patient Panel and we have been able to affect different processes e.g. getting medical records online, getting  communication training for the receptionists . If you have the time and they have a panel (only 1 hour meeting every 3 months as a rule), it's worth doing it.  OR... find out who is on the panel and take your complaints to them to address.  Good luck!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, a dull grey day in this end of Cornwall.

10.9 eeeek... went out to  friends' last night and it was a lovely selection of home made Indian dishes... so what with rice, naan and poppadoms I am not surprised as I hadn't a clue how many carbs I had.

Goody, long overdue housework today


----------



## rebrascora

Well I woke up to a very nice 5.6 and a lovely straight line over night and I opted for a 1 unit Levemir reduction last night instead of the increase I thought I might need yesterday. Change of plan was due to a good walk /jog out with Rebel in hand (as oppose to under saddle) He loves to go out but just recently he has been starting to find it hard work carrying me, particularly in this heat and at 25yrs old it is reasonable to cut him some slack, so we both went out on foot and had a lovely time. Anyway, I am chuffed to bits with how well I managed my levels last night but then I have completely blown them this morning. Had to head out before breakfast so I thought I would be OK without any Fiasp as I was walking up the hill to the yard and then mucking out 4 GGs as I kept them in all night due to torrential rain. Normal 22 units of Levemir went in an hour before I got up so expected that to hold me steady. Instead I went up into double figures and battling to get them down and looks like breakfast will be at lunchtime again. . So a whopping 6mmol FOTF increase despite doing a decent amount of physical activity..... very disappointing!.... Looks like I have got it on the run now though!!
Breakfast time!! 

@TinaD Not sure I could cope with going to horse sales. Really sad that people chop and change horses anyway, but particularly older horses. Mine are with me for life and whatever issues they have we learn to manage them or work around them somehow. Hope that old girl found a loving home. Covid is responsible for the silly prices. During lockdown, people wanted to be out in the open air and enjoying the countryside and I think it changed people's perspective on work life balance, so the demand for horses went up and so did the prices. Same with dogs I believe. It worries me that there will now also be a large increase in welfare cases as people realize that they are even more expensive to keep than to buy and when finances start to get tight they will find it difficult to manage and that is without considering the behavioral challenges of getting a new horse when you are not experienced enough. I expect the prices to start dropping again in the next couple of years once the reality of it all hits home.... and perhaps the novelty of it wears off. Well done on restraining yourself and letting common sense rule your heart


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> Don’t worry about that until yesterday.



That was the 31st June!


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> Well I woke up to a very nice 5.6 and a lovely straight line over night and I opted for a 1 unit Levemir reduction last night instead of the increase I thought I might need yesterday. Change of plan was due to a good walk /jog out with Rebel in hand (as oppose to under saddle) He loves to go out but just recently he has been starting to find it hard work carrying me, particularly in this heat and at 25yrs old it is reasonable to cut him some slack, so we both went out on foot and had a lovely time. Anyway, I am chuffed to bits with how well I managed my levels last night but then I have completely blown them this morning. Had to head out before breakfast so I thought I would be OK without any Fiasp as I was walking up the hill to the yard and then mucking out 4 GGs as I kept them in all night due to torrential rain. Normal 22 units of Levemir went in an hour before I got up so expected that to hold me steady. Instead I went up into double figures and battling to get them down and looks like breakfast will be at lunchtime again. . So a whopping 6mmol FOTF increase despite doing a decent amount of physical activity..... very disappointing!.... Looks like I have got it on the run now though!!View attachment 21366
> Breakfast time!!
> 
> @TinaD Not sure I could cope with going to horse sales. Really sad that people chop and change horses anyway, but particularly older horses. Mine are with me for life and whatever issues they have we learn to manage them or work around them somehow. Hope that old girl found a loving home. Covid is responsible for the silly prices. During lockdown, people wanted to be out in the open air and enjoying the countryside and I think it changed people's perspective on work life balance, so the demand for horses went up and so did the prices. Same with dogs I believe. It worries me that there will now also be a large increase in welfare cases as people realize that they are even more expensive to keep than to buy and when finances start to get tight they will find it difficult to manage and that is without considering the behavioral challenges of getting a new horse when you are not experienced enough. I expect the prices to start dropping again in the next couple of years once the reality of it all hits home.... and perhaps the novelty of it wears off. Well done on restraining yourself and letting common sense rule your heart


If I had still resided at my last house, where I had a sloping path which allowed me simply to step across on to horse, once it had been trained not to be horrified by elevated owner, I would have weakened! I have been known to buy emaciated/old/injured at sales just to get them right or let them retire. Happily there were no welfare cases despite several old servants being sent to a dubious future.


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Just enjoy for now!  To anyone new to a pump it's both a revelation and a bit of a struggle to start with.


Spot on! I’m enjoying it, getting a bit stressed, enjoying it, struggling a bit, enjoying it...

Afternoon folks. 4.6 for me.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> If I had still resided at my last house, where I had a sloping path which allowed me simply to step across on to horse, once it had been trained not to be horrified by elevated owner, I would have weakened! I have been known to buy emaciated/old/injured at sales just to get them right or let them retire. Happily there were no welfare cases despite several old servants being sent to a dubious future.


I have access to a lovely ancient stone steps/mounting block 30 yards from my yard. It is on a busy main road in the centre of the village but the footpath is wide there and the horses have all learned that if they stand nicely until I get on, there is a nugget in my pocket for them. Nothing like incentivizing good behaviour or perhaps just straight forward bribery  I can still *JUST* get up onto 15h from the ground but it doesn't do me or the horse any good and it is not at all pretty to watch  and I love that the horses now sidle up to the mounting block of their own accord and stand perfectly still to allow me to to get on with the absolute minimum of effort to all of us. And of course, good manners are always nice to see. No way could I manage a 16h+ without a mounting block, so I would rule out a 16h horse too on those grounds and my partner (a keen huntsman), is coming to the same opinion. None of us are getting any younger and hitting the ground from that extra 4 inches is of similar consideration whether intentionally or otherwise!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> None of us are getting any younger and hitting the ground from that extra 4 inches is of similar consideration whether intentionally or otherwise!


It’s the getting off that I find hard! We have a huge old stone mounting block in the yard, with steps both ends, so getting on is fine, but dismounting from the 17 hand old gentleman I’m currently riding is a long way down. I’m contemplating getting off onto the block, but I haven’t caved in yet! 
Incidentally, he is an 18 yr old ex hunter, who was offered free to the riding school by his local owner, so he could do a couple of hacks a week, a gentle lesson or two to keep him supple, and generally live in a small herd group with some new friends. He's got health problems, but gets good attention from the vet, and when he gets too decrepit, he’ll probably have a summer of complete retirement out in the paddocks before we have to say goodbye. So much better for him than sending him to the sales for an unknown future.


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora, @Robin it must be lovely to be able to ride. I love horses but i don't think they like me. The one and only time i got on a horse, i embarrassed myself by hopping around, just not able to get on (i was much younger then as well). When i finally got on, the horse turned his head, seemed to look at me then put his head down and starting eating grass and no way would he move !! I never tried again. Other times i've been near them they toss their heads around if i try to stroke them, yet if older daughter does the same they are as still as anything. Nope, they definitely don't like me.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 3.7


----------



## ColinUK

6.3

Still not totally right. Got progressively worse as the day went on yesterday and took myself to bed at about 3pm dozing and sleeping until roughly 4am this morning. Aching still but noticeably less so than yesterday so that’s a positive. 
Covid test clear. 
Won’t be doing ParkRun this morning that’s for sure!
I’ll see how I feel later today and will decide whether to wander down to the Pride march or not. If not then it’ll be the first one I’ve missed since about 1998 which is a bit sad but if I’m not well enough then I’m not well enough. 
It sets off from Hyde Park Corner this time so I could perhaps make my way through Mayfair and find somewhere along Piccadilly to watch some of it go past but I’ve no intention of going to any of the big performance stages that’s for sure.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 

Hmmm horses and me? No no no no no. 

Big dogs and me? Yes yes yes yes yes.

BG this morning 5.2 and that is after a celebratory evening stuffing my face...a normal (ish) tea followed by a small dollop of rhubarb crumble, later, a chocolate eclair, later still, a small piece of Vienetta ice cream, topped it all off with a small whisky. 

BG who really knows how it all works??? I am just glad it wasn't 666 this morning 

Today I really need to get some keyboard practice in. My friend is looking at buying another new keyboard, £4000. Huh? He is very good on keyboards, er, drums, er, saxophone, you name it. We seem to have followed each other getting and playing keyboards. No way could I afford one like that now though. He is definitely a male being fascinated and drawn to gadgets and tech and yet he, unlike me, is not good with technology!!!

Yesterday he managed to break a USB memory stick attached to one of his other keyboards. A clean sheer with the main bit still stuck in the port. It was jammed in. No one could get it out. I did manage to extricate it in the end where upon it separated into lots of different parts. A new nano USB ordered!!! What was the real problem with the old one??? It stuck out (being an older tech one and being quite long) and broke off when putting the keyboard in its travelling bag having forgotten to remove the stick first.

My findings regarding potassium are proving to be very very interesting and very helpful. More later when I have more data.

Have a great day today everyone whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Grey, dry, chilly, overcast morning - hope it cheers up for the local carnival later today. FBG 5.8 which is pretty good after a poor night - couldn't drop off for love nor money - the sandman eventually called somewhen after 02.40. 
@Robin  Do agree about dismounting - my old lady used to stand like a rock with an air of frozen embarrassment as I slid down her side in an endeavour  to mitigate the inevitable jar to the knees. Why age removes one's springs and shock absorbers I just dunno...

Wishing everyone a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Well, it’s the Long Course Weekend here in Pembs, so lots of road closures - I had to cancel my one-day Welsh course, cos I was looking at a 50-minute drive instead of the usual 15 minutes it takes to get to Narberth and not being to get back home until the stragglers have finished the race. Local businesses are in two minds about LCW - it brings in lots of people (competitors and spectators) but there are so many roads closed that some places are completely cut off. We’ll pootle down to the village later and watch the cyclists screeeeeeaming down one hill and puffing up another...it’s fascinating!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 for me. Not much planned except for the usual cleaning, washing etc. Older daughter and son in law coming later, hopefully staying for a BBQ if the weather stays dry, if not a grill-a-que it is. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Had a flatfish all night, which is unusual for me, if I knew how I’d managed it, I'd do it more often.
Congrats on the House Special, @Gwynn .


----------



## rayray119

9.8 I have actually added a correction to my backfast because I've been thinking to myself if I would correct a 10.1 why would I not correct a 9.8 they basically the same) pain was alot worst again last night and yesterday in gernal(which is telling me is a fodmap issue) I don't want to keep eating food that I'm strongly suspecting is at least part of issue but I always don't want to mess up any tests.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

10.0 today xx


----------



## Fagor

4.9 at 07:30 before breakfast. 

9.1 at 06:26, but LibreView report puts it much above the plotted graph.

Looks like it's getting a bit brighter, but will need to check how it is on the beach, it will be better with a coffee.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning after a lie in! Getting good at these, pity I was up at 2.30, 5 and 6.15 for the loo! Anyhoo, 6.6 for me.

Just had a message from farmer daughter. The country show they were going to has just been cancelled at the last minute. They’d cancelled the horse section last night because of the soggy ground, now they’ve cancelled the lot! There’s been quite a lot of rain the last 24 hours and it’s forecast all day again today,  the kids are so disappointed. Obviously this was the first show since 2019 so the organisers will be gutted too. The great British weather strikes again. When it rains in July it’s awful as it’s so warm. You put your rain coat on but you get all sweaty. When is summer going to start up north I wonder?
We didn’t have any plans today as it’s our first weekend without any childcare for weeks! They better hadn’t all pile round here! 

Have a fabulous day. 
@Gwynn congrats on the HS.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn Forgot to say congrats on the HS!!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. Well that was an “interesting” few hours…4.6 this morning.

Looks like a roller coaster that thrill seekers would pay good money for…and we occasionally get them for free …ah well…onwards.

I think it was a correction to a low that took a long time to work and then last night maybe a delayed reaction to some extra exercise on Thursday…this doesn’t usually happen to me….anyway …2 fingers of fudge, a cereal bar and various jelly sweets got me to this mornings 4.6 and that horrible sugar taste that follows nights like this…hey ho.

I wonder what excitement today will bring, hopefully not too much as I’m pooped. Perhaps I shall catch up on all your postings from the last week or so to see what shenanigans you’ve all been up to

Have a good Saturday everyone.

Ps. @khskel will we get a sneak preview of your video?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 today, still nit feeling quite right, tested for Covid but that was negative, did eat Burger King late last night which hubby brought in on his way home from Silverstone.  Anyway more sugar flowers today, then watching the grand prix qualifying, then back to the flowers.  Wedding is next week I wanted to get them finished last weekend but I felt too I’ll with this lurgy.  Then out for dinner tonight with friends.

@ColinUK - hope you feel well enough to go out and enjoy some of Pride.

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, mostly grey sky... when will summer come?
4.5 this morning at 09:00.  I'll take that!

Congratulations @Gwynn for the HS.

@khskel yes, would love to see the video please!

Meeting friends this afternoon, it seems like months since we've seen them, but was actually in May.


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 according to Libre which would probably be 4.3 if I could have been bothered to finger prick but had already done several finger pricks at 5am when I woke up with Libre saying I was "LO"   3.1 was actually the worst BG reading so not anywhere near as bad as Libre suggested but obviously not good. Admittedly I did increase my Levemir by half a unit last night to 3.5 because I didn't get out for a walk and thought I would need it, but clearly that was a bad decision.

Congrats to @Gwynn on your House Special this morning and I think also to @khskel who casually tried to sneak one past us yesterday. So cool as befits a rock star.   

@eggyg We got a phone call last night about the show whilst we were out driving Zak and Arthur tandem. I had to fish Ian's phone out of his pocket as his hands were full (4 long reins and a whip) and hold it to his ear so he could talk to the lady. Such a shame for the organizers but I hear the show field is so bad that tractors are having to pull tractors out. 

Thankfully it is bright and breezy here. We have had spells of heavy downpours but pleasant in between and we got out with the horses last night between showers. There was a big black cloud chasing us home but we beat it!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Now got to find my set of small screwdrivers. I put them somewhere safe the other day.......

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 3.3 according to Libre which would probably be 4.3 if I could have been bothered to finger prick but had already done several finger pricks at 5am when I woke up with Libre saying I was "LO"   3.1 was actually the worst BG reading so not anywhere near as bad as Libre suggested but obviously not good. Admittedly I did increase my Levemir by half a unit last night to 3.5 because I didn't get out for a walk and thought I would need it, but clearly that was a bad decision.
> 
> Congrats to @Gwynn on your House Special this morning and I think also to @khskel who casually tried to sneak one past us yesterday. So cool as befits a rock star.
> 
> @eggyg We got a phone call last night about the show whilst we were out driving Zak and Arthur tandem. I had to fish Ian's phone out of his pocket as his hands were full (4 long reins and a whip) and hold it to his ear so he could talk to the lady. Such a shame for the organizers but I hear the show field is so bad that tractors are having to pull tractors out.
> 
> Thankfully it is bright and breezy here. We have had spells of heavy downpours but pleasant in between and we got out with the horses last night between showers. There was a big black cloud chasing us home but we beat it!


Oh were you going to Skelton Show with the horses?. It’s my daughter’s favourite show of them all. Pity it never went ahead. Sadie, aged 4 was so upset bless her. If you go next year let me know, we’ll pop along with the family. Yes, there’s videos on FB showing them pulling the tractors out.


----------



## TinaD

Just moved the horses onto the aftermath. 2 volunteer poo pickers are hitting the paddock they were on after putting a new inner tube into the big barrow. If it ever stops raining I need to get the topper to the weeds.


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora. Tad soggy!  They’ve worked through the night putting down wood chippings but it poured down yet again through the night and it’s very inclement today too. How heartbreaking for everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Oh were you going to Skelton Show with the horses?. It’s my daughter’s favourite show of them all. Pity it never went ahead. Sadie, aged 4 was so upset bless her. If you go next year let me know, we’ll pop along with the family. Yes, there’s videos on FB showing them pulling the tractors out.


Yes, we were entered, but it turned out the schedule they originally posted and that we based our entries on, was an old one from years ago, so the classes we had entered were not actually being held this year!! .... ie. the private driving and show drive, so after a phone call to advise us of that a couple of days ago, we decided that we weren't going to go anyway, and we have a club drive tomorrow so it was going to be quite a hectic weekend of being away both days.  I am spending the day in the garden instead. It has been sweltering in the poly tunnel but there was a load of stuff that needed potting on. I have just had to come in and nab some JBs and a cool drink as BG dropped into the red for the 4th time today  . Not keeping my eye on the ball. Thankfully I caught this one on 3.9 but Libre says 3.4

@TinaD You have volunteers to poo pick!!! What on earth do you promise them? 
My horses mostly come into the stable and yard to poo and wee (hence mucking out summer and winter) and having been here now on the same land 23 years I have so far, not had a worm issue and I have worm counts done regularly, so I get away without poo picking but I help my sister occasionally on the livery yard she is at and it is amazing how many people find excuses when it is their turn on the rota.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Back to a decent 5.5 this morning. Wonder if the high yesterday was stress related. Currently I am having to deal with a lot of issues and a lot of people I am healing with seem to think mediocrity is the norm. I really fed up with hiding behind call centres and emails. Contacted one estate agent who said they were working from home and could not access their server. They suggested I looked on line - this is why I called for clarification as the online information was lacking. In a TV documentary the other day they said people have had 2 years to sort out home working but haven't. I agree 110%!


----------



## khskel

@Lisa66  and anyone else who may be intrigued 

YouTube - Skeletal Family My Own Redemption


----------



## Lisa66

Well @khskel I may not be your target audience but I liked it…and your other   tracks too. The sound reminds me of someone, but I can’t quite put my finger on who…a tiny hint of Siouxsie ? Is that annoying?….not who I’m thinking of though…aargh.

I see you’re on Spotify, but I’m never quite sure the best way to download music where the artists don’t get ripped off …perhaps you could let me know?

Something new to add to my playlist to listen to in the greenhouse ..thank you


----------



## khskel

Lisa66 said:


> Well @khskel I may not be your target audience but I liked it…and your other   tracks too. The sound reminds me of someone, but I can’t quite put my finger on who…a tiny hint of Siouxsie ? Is that annoying?….not who I’m thinking of though…aargh.
> 
> I see you’re on Spotify, but I’m never quite sure the best way to download music where the artists don’t get ripped off …perhaps you could let me know?
> 
> Something new to add to my playlist to listen to in the greenhouse ..thank you


It's the way it is these days I'm afraid apparently the average payment per stream on Spotify in the UK is $0.004912438819


----------



## Lisa66

Oh wow, I thought it wasn’t much, but wow. 

Back in the day bands used to tour to promote an album, but now I understand it’s completely flipped and the music is to promote the tour. 

How do you prefer people to obtain your music?


----------



## khskel

Lisa66 said:


> Oh wow, I thought it wasn’t much, but wow.
> 
> Back in the day bands used to tour to promote an album, but now I understand it’s completely flipped and the music is to promote the tour.
> 
> How do you prefer people to obtain your music?


Yes that's exactly right. For small fish like us CDs and increasingly vinyl records or downloads are the ways we prefer.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks like I may be first up this morning. Very dark out there right now.

BG 4.8 in fact ALL readings (temperature,  blood pressure, oxygen saturation) are spot on except pulse which is 53 but has always been low all my life.

Today I go to church after a 2 hour walk. A bit of a toughie this morning. I will set out at 8am. Later on an Amazon delivery, just some supplements that I am running out of.

Other than that a peaceful day planned ahead.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## gll

Morning all. 13.8 and only just starting to move down after last nights dinner raise (chilli with microwave rice - add another not safe food to my list). 

Todays plan is to do as little as possible but the pile of washing is already bugging me 

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here, but that was jelly baby assisted at 2am. Had an unusually huge plummet after I went to bed, had to double check I'd done my basal with the correct insulin, but that was all OK. I expect it was the Diabetes Fairy compensating me for the previous night’s flat line.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4, I also had chilli and rice last night, oh and garlic bread @gll.  Rice is a toughie sometimes, but I always measure it out and I don’t have a big portion, TBF I don’t have big portions of anything these days, my gastric system can’t take it.  So I was happy with my number this morning.

The BBC have promised us a dry day, it’s not looking that way just yet, rained through the night again. Maybe have a walk locally.  Otherwise not much going on. We’re just relishing the freedom! 

Have a good day folks. 

@khskel I will have a listen to your music later. Bit early on a Sunday morning for me, I’m more a soul girl!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping 13.9 here. I’m hoping my nurse’ll start helping me tweak my basal rates tomorrow, cos I am seriously lacking basal insulin! Either that or the DF jumped on the Fairy Express after she’d finished with you @Robin and headed over my way - the timing’s about right!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A massive 9.2, but I had moved around quite a bit carrying my meter with me, no idea why I forgot to take it and had the meter in my hand for about 10 minutes until I went to make a coffee, did have a meal out last night which included a strawberry and lime cider, had sciatic pain quite a lot of the night, going to attempt a short run this morning as sitting all the time won’t help.  Going to admit I am envious of my husband and son this morning who are going to Silverstone for the Grand Prix, itwas hubbies Christmas present from the children they got him the weekend ticket and son has gone today as well.

have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## rayray119

7.4


----------



## MikeyBikey

Annoyingly a 10.8. My fault in that I made spag bol last night and had a little to much pasta. First time since I was on those awful antibiotics that I have felt really hungry. Used the 5% fat mince and skimmed off all excess. 

Busy morning with paperwork then British GP on Channel 4. Happy for either Max or Charles to win!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0

Bit annoyed yesterday as I’m at my grandparents and forgot the charger for the Libre reader. Can still scan with my phone but can’t get alarms. This is when my normally understanding Nan walks in and goes “if I was diabetic I would make sure to never forget anything” . I just walked off!


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 

And dad’s home! Not spoken to him or mum yet but he was discharged late yesterday.


----------



## ColinUK

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> A massive 9.2, but I had moved around quite a bit carrying my meter with me, no idea why I forgot to take it and had the meter in my hand for about 10 minutes until I went to make a coffee, did have a meal out last night which included a strawberry and lime cider, had sciatic pain quite a lot of the night, going to attempt a short run this morning as sitting all the time won’t help.  Going to admit I am envious of my husband and son this morning who are going to Silverstone for the Grand Prix, itwas hubbies Christmas present from the children they got him the weekend ticket and son has gone today as well.
> 
> have a good Sunday everyone


Don’t be too envious. British Racing Drivers Club were old clients of mine and they invited me to the GP a few times. Full hospitality including helicopter in and out. 

I’m an F1 fan (or was back in the day…) and I’ve never been quite so bored as I have at the Sunday of GP weekends. Saturday was fun but I used to gift my invite for the Sunday to junior staff to enjoy and so I could get out of being there!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.2 for me with a spike overnight probably caused by the protein in the BBQ we managed to have. No bread with mine, just salad, but very nice.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

A very nice 4.8 for me this morning after a 9.6 with an upward sloping arrow at bedtime required a 1.5 unit correction, despite a midnight yomp up to the horses and full muck out. So much for exercise bringing levels down! It was a lovely night to be out in the fresh air though.  All I had for evening meal was a little bit of belly pork and nothing else, so no idea why I was high, especially as I was a bit low most of the day. Dropped back to 3 units of Levemir last night which seemed to be a good decision.

@ColinUK Good to hear your dad is home. Hope they have fixed him up properly and he now makes a smooth recovery. 

@Griffin. Concerned that you haven't posted for quite a few days. I know you are going through a rough time but let us know how you are when you are able. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 8.8 here and a bit of a lie in 

Sunny day ahead, garden pottering and a walk.

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops! Forgot to post my earlier reading which was 5.8. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.6 for me. Looks like I may have slightly overdone the hypo treatment.

Off out soon to see the steam train from the new Railway Children movie arriving in town prior to the premier at the local cinema.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## T2Canada

7.6 this morning. Most mornings at 7.1, and the occasional mid 5s. Using FreeStyle Libre FGM.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening

It was 8.something this morning but can't remember exactly what, it was 14 hours ago though 

Back popped this morning and it along with my shoulders have been sore ever since so Bruce helped me change my bed

Ordered 2 new wax burners, both I had discount codes for the sites so not as expensive as it could have been I suppose, one is electric and one tealight but both are owls and are absolutely gorgeous so can't wait to get them xx


----------



## goodybags

Hi Good evening 
After getting up late I forgot to check in yesterday morning 
It’s been a very lazy weekend for me, I certainly needed to chill out 
up late yesterday and BG was 6.4
Today was 5.3 

What a exciting British Grand Prix it was, a great afternoons entertainment (I watched on TV)
Hope everybody has had a lovely weekend


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Northerner

goodybags said:


> What a exciting British Grand Prix it was, a great afternoons entertainment (I watched on TV)


It was a great race!


----------



## WhenLifeGivesYouLemons

Morning all, 7.0 this morning, great start to the day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 

C’est tout.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I seem to have developed a slight cold. Quite rare for me. So BG should have risen....

BG 4.4 so that's good

In fact, except for the slight dribbly nose everything else is just fine.

I have no idea what to do with today. Perhaps a nice peaceful calm day although my morning walk is looking a bit precarious as it is dark, grey, blustery, cold out there this morning.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
6.6 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 this morning. Rather relieved at that as went to bed seething. 

Guests returned after a day out to ask me to run children to school and Mum to work as "car will not go up hill" - this, on investigation, turned out to be "Anna cannot do a hill start". I have put a deadline down of a week for her to bally well learn. 
Then, in the middle of the Djokovik match, which I was watching with some interest, I was interrupted with "We have run out of gas again".  95 quid's worth for cooking in less than 4 weeks? It seems they are baking sour dough bread every day....It would stick in my craw a little less if they offered any help at all - they watched my young friends poo picking and me weeding on Saturday but they eat the vegies too. I shall not be sorry when the 6 months is up. 

Treated myself to smoked salmon for breakfast  very soothing! If the rain holds off the remainder of the day will be spent on more weeding.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7. Where did the weekend go?!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## MikeyBikey

A pleasing 6.0 as I had to correct at bedtime instead of considering a snack ass 15.9. Hate these late night corrections as difference between being in double digits all night and hypo is very small. CGM with alert would be GR8!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Hoping for a more stable BG pattern today, both Sat and Sun, it climbed up to the low teens by lunch, and stubbornly refused to come down. Resorted to stacking corrections yesterday afternoon, Then just as mysteriously, it fell back to normal for the evening and overnight. Nice to see you on the thread, @Northerner, but while you’re here, could you check that the pesky fairy is still safely buried?


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

The DF left me in peace last night, but you’re right @Robin - I think she’s managed to squeeze her little pink body out of the hole @Northerner had her sequestered in, and is running amok among the good peeps of the forum. Little madam!


----------



## eggyg

Hi folks. A lovely 5.4 for me. Been a while since I’ve seen a five first thing. It didn’t last long, by the time I put on my dressing gown, paid a visit to the little girls room and walked down our stairs ( we live in a cottage, there’s only about 12) I was back in the sixes! 

Guess what? It’s wet, windy and cool up here again. 12.5 degrees on my weather thingmajig. Yesterday we didn’t go for a walk as it was so inclement, we gardened instead, in between showers. Picked the first courgettes, very late in comparison to the last 2/3 years. Going to do a Greek night tomorrow and make courgette fritters ( amongst other things).First had them in Crete and they were delicious, I can’t seem to replicate them exactly but they’re edible! 

GP ringing this morning, they sent me a text and a letter last week, so can’t leave the house or go to the loo! What’s to bet it’ll be 11.59am. They’ve obviously had the same letter as me from the hospital re my gynae scans, the consultant has told them all is fine in that department and could they refer me to the gastric team. Or it could be about HRT, they wouldn’t give me my repeat prescription until after the scans. I hope they let me go back on it. Three weeks of night sweats reminded me why it’s absolutely necessary! Or it could be about my “ high” blood pressure and the fact I haven’t picked up the seven day monitor yet!  Who knows?

See you all in the morning. Have a good day.


----------



## rayray119

9.2.  did up having a small stack in the middle of night plus overslept a  bit.  got a hospital appointment today less time they spoke about the possibility of changing to lumjev which I was leading to towards saying yes(sometimes my mind had gone what if it acts too fast) but apparently theys no reusable half unit pen both of these have come in heady to me sometimes.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.6 today

Back feels better but shoulders still aching xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

DF has definitely escaped. 11.7 here this morning, rapidly rising to 12.8 within minutes of waking up. 
Admittedly I went off-piste big style yesterday afternoon food wise because the people who were hosting our club drive had put on a gorgeous spread and ... well it would be rude not to eat some..... Large white roll filled with hot beef and gravy and a roast potato followed by a dessert spoon of rice with a little chicken curry because everyone said how delicious it was.... followed by a chocolate eclair..... and then a piece of homemade cheesecake which I shared with Ian which was heavenly. Spiked up to 15 despite starting on 4.2 but got it back down to high 7s but then it just kept drifting back up and like @Robin I had to stack corrections to keep a lid on it all evening. Increased my evening Levemir by one unit which clearly wasn't enough. Oh well, back to my low carb today and won't miss the BG aggravation, but a treat day yesterday was very nice.


----------



## rebrascora

@eggyg My courgettes are another week behind yours at least, but I was late getting them in. Nice to start getting produce from the garden. I need to pick gooseberries before the birds get them but no idea what I am going to do with them as freezer is full. Apricots are starting to turn now so may have a glut of those in another couple of weeks.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add a pic of the wax melters on the way so here they are xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.2 here. Hoping for a more stable BG pattern today, both Sat and Sun, it climbed up to the low teens by lunch, and stubbornly refused to come down. Resorted to stacking corrections yesterday afternoon, Then just as mysteriously, it fell back to normal for the evening and overnight. Nice to see you on the thread, @Northerner, but while you’re here, could you check that the pesky fairy is still safely buried?



I caught her last night after my 15.9 but she escaped from a padlocked whicker cat basket - ate through the side!


----------



## ColinUK

Headed out for a walk through Regent’s Park before work. I’ve stopped at the tennis club watching lessons and wondering why I never continued learning after my one lesson. 

And I’m sitting here in pain so maybe that’s why. Legs and lower back are painful and I’m somewhat constipated so that’s all linked I’m guessing. I’m sure it’ll pass. 

Found out that two friends (mum and daughter) who live in Copenhagen were caught up in the shooting yesterday. They’re both fine but very shaken. They were about 2m from the shooter and were separated from each other on the rush. 
Another friend who lives in Copenhagen with his husband were just outside when it went down so turned around and scarpered. His husband ran towards it all as he’s a doctor. Both are ok. 

Just reminds me that life is fragile and we can’t plan for every single eventuality but have to Live.


----------



## rayray119

MikeyBikey said:


> I caught her last night after my 15.9 but she escaped from a padlocked whicker cat basket - ate through the side!


Thinks she's got on to me now think that and the porridge. This is pushing towards saying yes to luymjev


----------



## MikeyBikey

rayray119 said:


> Thinks she's got on to me now think that and the porridge. This is pushing towards saying yes to luymjev



Had to look up Luymjev as new one to on therapeutic porcine insulin! I though you had been caught by predictive nonsense!


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.6 this morning. Rather relieved at that as went to bed seething.
> 
> Guests returned after a day out to ask me to run children to school and Mum to work as "car will not go up hill" - this, on investigation, turned out to be "Anna cannot do a hill start". I have put a deadline down of a week for her to bally well learn.
> Then, in the middle of the Djokovik match, which I was watching with some interest, I was interrupted with "We have run out of gas again".  95 quid's worth for cooking in less than 4 weeks? It seems they are baking sour dough bread every day....It would stick in my craw a little less if they offered any help at all - they watched my young friends poo picking and me weeding on Saturday but they eat the vegies too. I shall not be sorry when the 6 months is up.
> 
> Treated myself to smoked salmon for breakfast  very soothing! If the rain holds off the remainder of the day will be spent on more weeding.


Perhaps you should give them a list of 'chores' that have to be done before they get more gas or veggies. Or is that not allowed.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6.4.

They had tiny pains au chocolat at work and I picked one, and a manager went "uuh, Elena, you are diabetic!" To this the other manager, aka his wife, replies "you are diabetic as well and you are always eating sweets!!" 

I am starting a mental health course (as a patient, not professional!) tomorrow, had to ask for Tuesday evenings off for a few weeks. Said it was for a course for health and the manager assumed it was for diabetes, which is not entirely accurate but...I guessed it would  make him more understanding and save me explanations, so I didn't correct him. One part of me wants to be open about getting help in this area, as it should be normal, but at the same time is a very personal topic and I feel some people in my workplace would be more judgemental.


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning everyone! 6.4.
> 
> They had tiny pains au chocolat at work and I picked one, and a manager went "uuh, Elena, you are diabetic!" To this the other manager, aka his wife, replies "you are diabetic as well and you are always eating sweets!!"
> 
> I am starting a mental health course (as a patient, not professional!) tomorrow, had to ask for Tuesday evenings off for a few weeks. Said it was for a course for health and the manager assumed it was for diabetes, which is not entirely accurate but...I guessed it would  make him more understanding and save me explanations, so I didn't correct him. One part of me wants to be open about getting help in this area, as it should be normal, but at the same time is a very personal topic and I feel some people in my workplace would be more judgemental.


You’re in control of who you tell, what you tell them and when.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg My courgettes are another week behind yours at least, but I was late getting them in. Nice to start getting produce from the garden. I need to pick gooseberries before the birds get them but no idea what I am going to do with them as freezer is full. Apricots are starting to turn now so may have a glut of those in another couple of weeks.


I am picking courgettes, French beans, beetroot, mangetout, a cabbage that had escaped attention that weighted 2kg, cherries stoned and frozen 2kg though the kitchen looks like a blood bath.
Gooseberries and red currents to pick today weather permitting.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A very tearful 9 this morning, forgot to take meds yesterday, this sciatic pain really is a pain in the butt, no idea what I did on Saturday to start to off again, it better when I am moving around, but not much chance of that with work.  Feel very tired and dizzy but that could be combo of high bg levels and taking paracetamol every 4 hrs yesterday and starting again at 6:30 this morning, was tempted to take the co-codamol left over from my op last year as they are still in date, but they make me even more sleepy so no good when working.  Hoping the dizziness wears off.

Hubby and son thoroughly enjoyed their first experience of going to a Grand Prix and palling to go again, so I had to remind them to take me.  Although I know I saw more of the action on the TV.

Anyway decided today going to start being careful what I eat, set an alarm to make sure I take my meds and start regular exercise again.  I am going to put 6.30pm as my cut off time for finishing work as that is 2 hrs past my official finishing time. I need to take back control and speak up as I know they have even more work they want to give me.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I am picking courgettes, French beans, beetroot, mangetout, a cabbage that had escaped attention that weighted 2kg, cherries stoned and frozen 2kg though the kitchen looks like a blood bath.
> Gooseberries and red currents to pick today weather permitting.


Our French beans are weeks behind. We’ve had new potatoes and lettuce so far as well as the two courgettes.  Onions are doing well. Carrots a bit small yet. Redcurrant bush is doing well, got it netted last week otherwise the birds strip it as soon as they ripen. The beetroot is doing well but not ready for picking yet. Need some sunshine!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.0 for me and since then I've been to the vampires and done a zoom interview with a DJ in Hawaii. Next stop coffee.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Our French beans are weeks behind. We’ve had new potatoes and lettuce so far as well as the two courgettes.  Onions are doing well. Carrots a bit small yet. Redcurrant bush is doing well, got it netted last week otherwise the birds strip it as soon as they ripen. The beetroot is doing well but not ready for picking yet. Need some sunshine!


I have had to put a fortress around my carrots as the badgers dug under the cage with environmesh on and got in and trashed the carrots, hopefully some will be ok. We caught them on camera dragging a carrot out to eat.


----------



## gll

Not even morning now but 15.2 if you call the short nap a sleep. Cant get numbers down for love nor money so body is being grumpy about something I suspect, or pancreas is taking the day off.

Had my nurse phonecall (GP nurse) with blood results. Foliate low (I knew that when i got a txt about a prescription for folic acid) & white blood count is higher than last time.
Repeat bloods in 2 months (full blood count) and 4 months (foliate).
I've to double water tablets for a week to try and move some more fluid and if nothing, call back. I did ask if there was a magic way to get an appointment when I actually phone that's not weeks away. She laughed...I didn't .
Have gone to make the appointments before I forget and huge shocker...can't get thru to them.

Anyway going to see if I can do the awake thing for the rest of the day. At least now I don't feel like such a lazy bones for napping if foliate is low. Between that and running fairly high, I'm a snoozy mess 

@MikeyBikey that's terrifying 
hugs to everyone who is struggling today.


----------



## gll

Wee Update:
Just spoke to @Griffin. He should be getting sprung from hospital today and will try and post tomorrow


----------



## freesia

Just caught up with all the posts today. That pesky DF is everywhere today, either that or she's roped in some friends! I woke to a 5.7, was 7.4 after breakfast. Next time i had chance to scan it had shot to 14 and had been there all morning. Had a correction with lunch but 3 hrs later it still hadn't come down so had another correction at 2.45pm. Its only just got down to 8. 
I do feel a bit snuffly so either i'm coming down with something or its hay fever. Can hay fever affect levels?? I don't usually suffer. Can anyone let me know?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Benny G

Morning guys - 19

I'll be glad when the pharmacy opens, I've run out of Levemir, I have so much trouble with my prescriptions. Very frustrating, but that's the NHS.

Have a nice one.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. 

BG a teasing 5.1 Grrrrrr!!!!

Today will be a quiet calm day as by doze is a bit blocked up and I feel a bit tired. Best rest.

Have a great day today whatever you are doung


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> Perhaps you should give them a list of 'chores' that have to be done before they get more gas or veggies. Or is that not allowed.


Not allowed to allocate work tasks - slavery - however most long term guests in our culture tend to muck in?  Still stuck with the school/work run this morning, she is still struggling with the hill starts and cannot master reversing into laybys,  but obviously my horrified response to the gas supply question hit home and generated an offer of payment which I gladly accepted. It may even have stimulated a feeling that helping might be a good idea - his nibs, finding me strimming the  road bank, decided to rake up and empty the barrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TinaD

Forgot to add my score - 6.2 this morning. I blame the crackers nibbled whilst watching Nadal.
Looks as if it may be a nice day once the thin cloud burns off. 
Have to attack the lawns today - my lovely handyman and his fiancé  are struck with Covid. Fortunately checking their Section D is easy as he is besotted with the foal and her Mum - get one get three - and all my fields have automatic water.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.7 and stayed in target all night. I hope it stays that way and not shoot up into the 14s all day again. Still feeling snuffly, covid test negative so its a cold or hay fever then. I wonder when we'll all stop thinking everything is covid and take illness for what it is...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.9 for me today


Snap! 6.9 for me too today!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 6.9 also from me 
looking busy on the 6.9 step today

I have podiatrist appointment this morning,
hoping they are happy with what they see
ok the ulcer might not be 100% healed up,
but to my non expert eye it looking much better.

have a great day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. I had awful hay fever earlier this week, @freesia so much so that I wondered if it was a cold/covid (tested negative) and my levels have been all over the place. So maybe, or it could be a coincidence. I’ve also made a concerted effort to remember to take my statin this week, and wonder if it’s that that’s making my levels high and unpredictable.(I was persuaded to take a low dose, even though my cholesterol levels aren’t that bad, but they have risen a bit since they stopped doing it as a fasting test, not surprisingly). I might give them a break and see if BGs improve. It doesn’t just seem a question of upping my insulin, they’re just more unpredictability stubborn.


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> Forgot to add my score - 6.2 this morning. I blame the crackers nibbled whilst watching Nadal.


I’d blame Nadal me-self - watching those lovely brown limbs of his’d raise my BG, grrrrr.

Morning folks.  6.0 for me...aah, that’s better. Let’s hope yesterday’s basal tweaks keep the highs at bay.

Off on our hols tomorrow, so lots to do today.


----------



## rayray119

6.3 woke up to 2.7 just before 2 o'clock this morning that didn't fall back asleep after treating it until gone 5 so pretty nakered now.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.7 today. It’s dry, so far, but a bit dismal looking. 

Annual eye test today. See how the Weiss ring is doing. Vitreous detachment in other words. Discovered last year at my eye test, I think it’s got worse ie seeing floaters all the time, not just in bright light. My right eye is the worst but the left eye seems to be catching up I think. It’s a real nuisance as it feels like you’ve hairs in your eyes all the time. I’m not going to drive down as last year she needed to put eye drops in and couldn’t as I was in the car and I had to go back another day. It’ll get me some miles in as I’ve haven’t done any walking for a few days. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I'm joining @freesia on the 7.7 today

Finding a pair of trainers suitable for Bruce is really starting to stress me out, if he'd just wear white trainers I could've had a pair ordered within half an hour of starting the search! 

Have a parcel of something else due today, get it weekly, it's supposed to be shipped 1-2 working days after ordering and it's RM 24, its started that if you order during the week it takes 2 days to be shipped and then 2 days later it's delivered so ordered on a Sunday last week to make sure it was here in time and it was shipped Monday delivered Wednesday, ordered Sunday again and it's due today, odd if you ask me lol xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.1 here. I had awful hay fever earlier this week, @freesia so much so that I wondered if it was a cold/covid (tested negative) and my levels have been all over the place. So maybe, or it could be a coincidence. I’ve also made a concerted effort to remember to take my statin this week, and wonder if it’s that that’s making my levels high and unpredictable.(I was persuaded to take a low dose, even though my cholesterol levels aren’t that bad, but they have risen a bit since they stopped doing it as a fasting test, not surprisingly). I might give them a break and see if BGs improve. It doesn’t just seem a question of upping my insulin, they’re just more unpredictability stubborn.



I gave never found statins to be an issue thought Google will tell you otherwise. Iam on Atorvastatin taken in the morning with GP's approval as too easy to forget in the evening. Atorvastatin allows this but others like Simvastatin do not.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Up for me at 8.8 bit at least not double digits!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> I gave never found statins to be an issue thought Google will tell you otherwise. Iam on Atorvastatin taken in the morning with GP's approval as too easy to forget in the evening. Atorvastatin allows this but others like Simvastatin do not.


I’m on Rosuvastatin, the PIL says you can take it at any time of the day, so I have been taking it in the morning, as it’s easier to remember for me too. I’m only on a 5mg dose, so I wouldn’t have thought it would make that much difference in my Blood Glucose, but it’s one of several possible variants that I'm keeping an eye on.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Looks like the ivy at the side of the house needs trimming again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.1 for me.
> 
> Looks like the ivy at the side of the house needs trimming again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Is that a euphemism?!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8 this morning, so a slight improvement, got out running yesterday evening and made a meal from scratch, so a small start but a little victory for my mindsett.  Having left overs for lunch.


----------



## Pattidevans

morning all - bit overcast.

8.4 - sick of the 8s, would really like to get back to the 5s which used to be so effortless on my old pump.

Off to St Ives on the bus today to meet an old school friend for lunch.  We went to school in Nottingham, so it's amazing we have reconnected all the way down here in Cornwall.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon people! 8,2 this morning, not surprised as had a bit too much bread last night. I also suspect my period might be raising my levels these days. 

The plan for today is the online course and, if I have the energy, a trip to Lidl. My fridge is looking pretty sad and I like a change of scenery from Tesco. My life is full of adventure


----------



## Elenka_HM

Oh, and my manager who is Type 2 and thinks the course is about diabetes, told me today that those courses are bullsh** and only tell you that you can't eat anything!


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Oh, and my manager who is Type 2 and thinks the course is about diabetes, told me today that those courses are bullsh** and only tell you that you can't eat anything!



Seems to need a bit of education on type 1


----------



## Elenka_HM

rayray119 said:


> Seems to need a bit of education on type 1


Clearly he had a course directed to type 2 that he didn't enjoy, and I guess he assumes all courses for diabetics are the same.


----------



## rayray119

Elenka_HM said:


> Clearly he had a course directed to type 2 that he didn't enjoy, and I guess he assumes all courses for diabetics are the same.


mean yes but as the mean course for type one DAFNE stands for does adjustment for normal eating that assumption couldn't be more then wrong(I've heard nothing but pharse about DANFE)


----------



## rebrascora

Doing a @Lanny "G'Day mates" as my sleep pattern is totally off kilter. Was lovely out there at 4am though. 4.2 for me this afternoon when I woke up after a naughty 2.3 on the Libre a couple of hours before... didn't double check as I was obviously hypo, just grabbed a couple of JBs and went back to sleep. 
Difficult trying to figure out how much Levemir to take when my daytime dose becomes my bedtime dose as there is such a massive disparity between them. Took 5 last night (an increase of 1) as I had been battling highs all afternoon/evening and then knocked 4 units off my usual daytime dose this morning, down to 18u when I climbed into bed. Not surprising it was still too much for whilst I was asleep but not far off with just needing 2 JBs (10g) to keep me afloat.

Talking of @Lanny.... It looks like she may be MIA.... could it be a golf tournament keeping her from us?? Hope you are OK Lanny!


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> Is that a euphemism?!


I knew someone would do that. Wash your mouth out with soap and water.


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> I’m on Rosuvastatin, the PIL says you can take it at any time of the day, so I have been taking it in the morning, as it’s easier to remember for me too. I’m only on a 5mg dose, so I wouldn’t have thought it would make that much difference in my Blood Glucose, but it’s one of several possible variants that I'm keeping an eye on.


I'm on Atorvastatin and i've never had issues with levels. I think its definitely hay fever, i've upped my basal half a unit so will see what happens. Its quite stressful at work atm as well, thats probably not helping.


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> I'm on Atorvastatin and i've never had issues with levels. I think its definitely hay fever, i've upped my basal half a unit so will see what happens. Its quite stressful at work atm as well, thats probably not helping.


I think I've solved my problem. Can you spot the point in the day when I put a new Novorapid cartridge in my pen?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks like I am first up too. Not surprising as I have developed a stinker of a cold and a bad sore throat and headache all night (up at 3am). Had to get up as I felt overwhelmed.

BG 5.5. Amazing. I thought it was supposed to go up if ill. Midyou my normal readings are in thr low 4's. Hmmm.
BP good
Temp. A tad high for me but still in the normal range.

Today. I close up all drawbridges and rest all day. Hoping that I start to recover and feel better.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks like I am first up too. Not surprising as I have developed a stinker of a cold and a bad sore throat and headache all night (up at 3am). Had to get up as I felt overwhelmed.
> 
> BG 5.5. Amazing. I thought it was supposed to go up if ill. Midyou my normal readings are in thr low 4's. Hmmm.
> BP good
> Temp. A tad high for me but still in the normal range.
> 
> Today. I close up all drawbridges and rest all day. Hoping that I start to recover and feel better.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Hope you're feeling much better very soon @Gwynn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.7


----------



## Gwynn

I am definitely feeling a lot better right now at 7am. A bit shaky on my feet but way better. No sore throat. No headache. No temperature. Still a bit bunged up.

Strangest and fastest cold I have ever had. Glad to be this side of it (although a way to yet). I will take the morning easy....


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 10.3 for me. Trying an antihistamine today as work is surrounded by fields and trees and this hay fever is getting to me. Pharmacist and internet say it shouldn't affect levels so we'll see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> No sore throat. No headache. No temperature. Still a bit bunged up.


Are you sure its not hay fever? The pollen levels are very high atm. I don't usually suffer but i am right now.


----------



## Gwynn

Hmmm never ever suffered from hay fever, but it is good to keep my eyes open for it just in case. The symptoms that I have experienced were definitely those of a cold though and not hay fever as far as I can tell.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An nice early start for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## freesia

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 21410
> An nice early start for me today.
> 
> Dez


Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 here.

Well, we won’t be off on our hols today after all - hubby just tested positive for Covid. He’s furious, so I’ll be avoiding him as much as possible!  My test last night was negative...hmmm, maybe me n the dogs should just go without him. 

Nice work again @MeeTooTeeTwo !!! Maybe you should change your forum name to MeeFivePointTwo.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. We are promised better weather for the rest of the week. About time too.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today “TBT as @Gwynn would say”

had a follow up appointment with podiatrist @the hospital yesterday, he was a bit concerned that foot ulcer hadn’t completely healed, and that I had walked in wearing normal shoes, I wasn’t wearing the sandal I had been given a few weeks ago at another location, I had driven there and I’m trying to work (plus I thought it was healing) 
anyway it sounds like had I seen him originally it might’ve been total pressure off the foot and healed by now, so I now have a designer, ok it’s not Gucci but courtesy of the NHS pressure relieving shoe and an appointment to go back at the end of the month, 
I think I’ve matched it with a similar casual shoe rather than a brogue..
spot the difference (see photo) what a look with my suit … lol 

@Bloden sorry to hear your holiday plans are scuppered
well done on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo 

have a great day everybody


----------



## rayray119

9.2 but tested after weighing out my backfast I was 5.7 at around 4 this morning so good job I did decide to leave that 10.7 when I went to bed following the advice about not correcting after a earlier hypo(I may ended up decided to leave alone regardless).


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, been a while since I posted. 4.8 today after difficult days with Covid. I had high fever and it was hard to keep in range but just about managed. I upped my Lantus and maybe time to lower it again. Now just at the tiredness stage and taking it slowly.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - or it will be once the sun gets through. 6.1 - must be excess gardening and nothing to do with the nice cold lager once I finished...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A lie in, then I got distracted and stripped the bed and put it in the wash, then kids messaged, so now I’m here and I’ve forgotten what I was going to say. Oh yes, 6.9 today.

Wasn’t best news at opticians yesterday, the floaters in my left eye are now like “ frog spawn” ( optician’s words) like my right eye, vitreous gel detachment. Also my left eye, as I thought, is rubbish. I couldn’t even see the top line of the chart without my specs! New prescription, new glasses, lots of money! Although as a former employee I do get a small discount. 

Today I will mostly be doing laundry, although the weather, although dry, is dull and dismal. But needs must. 

Have a good day all. 

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats and shiny star for your HS. 
@goodybags I can’t tell the difference. ( see above about opticians appointment!) 
@Bloden so sorry about your holiday. Is your hubby ill? I thought we didn’t have to isolate anymore? Or are you flying? The rules are confusing. 
@freesia fingers crossed your hayfever behaves it’s self. My eldest has suffered since she was a small child. As a farmer and horse rider/ owner it’s not easy!


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 

Went to bed about 10pm and read for a while before falling asleep and not stirring until about 8:30am!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks like I am first up too. Not surprising as I have developed a stinker of a cold and a bad sore throat and headache all night (up at 3am). Had to get up as I felt overwhelmed.
> 
> BG 5.5. Amazing. I thought it was supposed to go up if ill. Midyou my normal readings are in thr low 4's. Hmmm.
> BP good
> Temp. A tad high for me but still in the normal range.
> 
> Today. I close up all drawbridges and rest all day. Hoping that I start to recover and feel better.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


You may want to check it is not Covid as those sound like typical symptoms. I am coming across more people who have tested positive than ever before.
Hope you soon feel better.


----------



## grovesy

Leadinglights said:


> You may want to check it is not Covid as those sound like typical symptoms. I am coming across more people who have tested positive than ever before.
> Hope you soon feel better.


My Sports Massage Therapist started her last bout with those symptoms.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and I think I'll sneak a house special in.

Read a review of our track yesterday and for some reason the phrase 'lilting grimness' really amused me. https://onyxmusicreviews.com/2022/07/05/skeletal-family-my-own-redemption/

Some more time in the garden and a backing track to prep for another video shoot are my plans for today.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks!
Pleased to report I am back into a normal (ish) day night cycle. Libre said 3.4 on waking. Finger prick was a much more respectable 4.7, so not concerned. Highlight of the day will be going to see Michael Buble tonight with my sister and my friend. Fingers crossed the weather holds as we are outdoors at the Durham Cricket ground. Just 2+ years since we bought the tickets!


@Bloden That must be so frustrating! What bad luck!

@goodybags Considering some of the monstrous footwear on the catwallks these days I think you got off lightly. Hope it helps to resolve the ulcer more speedily and great that you saw a more proactive podiatrist. Shame you didn't see them earlier.

@eggyg Sorry to hear your eyes have deteriorated. Fingers crossed, new glasses improve things a bit although obviously won't correct the floaters and detachment... Can they do anything for that? I really must go and get mine tested. I haven't been since diagnosis 3 years ago and get letters and texts every couple of months.... really hate being badgered! I also find that I prefer ready readers to the prescription glasses they made me, so feels like a waste of time and money. 

@ColinUK Lovely to read that you got a good night's sleep at last. Hope it becomes a habit.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats yet again to the House Special King! 

@New-journey Good to see you back but sorry to hear you have had a tough time with Covid. Hope you are fully recovered soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and congrats to @khskel too. Love the description!


----------



## Pattidevans

Gwynn said:


> Hmmm never ever suffered from hay fever, but it is good to keep my eyes open for it just in case. The symptoms that I have experienced were definitely those of a cold though and not hay fever as far as I can tell.


Have you tested for Covid?  Sounds much like the symptoms my hubby had when he had it.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 15.0 after a dinner that I did not cope with at all. 14 hours to come back to the mid teens (saw up to about 23) . Time in range for last 24h - 0%
its come down a bit more after shoving my basal in a few hours ago and having a wee bit of greek yogurt for brekkie 

Anyway the day ahead, sorting tesco orders and housework and then see what madam needs care wise when she makes it out of bed.


----------



## khskel

rebrascora said:


> Oh and congrats to @khskel too. Love the description!



It really did amuse the hell out of me. From now on I shall be Khskel purveyor of lilting grimness'.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something here today

Getting really frustrated with this waiting for a place together, Bruce is getting really stressed about it whilst I've been trying not to show him it's effecting me too, one we were bid position 1 for was apparently offered to another bid, spoke to a woman this morning who said she'd look into that one and another we were bid position 1 for was withdrawn from advertising, my grandads old house and the one upstairs from it have been empty and unadvertised for 15 months so asked what was happening with those to be told they were undergoing extensive works and wouldn't be ready to be advertised for some time! Neither were in bad condition and the new bathroom at my grandads was installed not long after he moved and there hasn't been any workmen in either this year (we can see from our house) I just want to live with my man and have our future  xx


----------



## Benny G

Good Morning guys, much better at 9. Having Levemir to inject makes all the difference...


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - lovely sunny day - so far!

11.1 after the mother and father of all hypos last night that lasted from just gone 9pm to 1am when I finally dared to go to bed.  Caused by bolussing for dinner and then not being able to eat it, due to streaming nose which came on without warning and managed to stop me breathing at the same time as streaming.

@Bloden SO sorry to hear about your holiday
@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats yet again.... seems so effortless for you!
@Kaylz, really hope you can get a place very soon.
@eggyg so sorry to hear about your eye trouble.  Can they do anything?


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz, really hope you can get a place very soon.


Thank you, we're bid position 2 on a property at the moment but it hasn't been viewed by position 1 yet for them to accept or refuse due to a meter problem, the company the council took on for works and repairs etc are currently refusing to fulfill their contract so there is a backlog but we've been on the new system since it began and it's gutting to see bid position 1 and nothing coming of it xx


----------



## eggyg

@rebrascora and @Pattidevans, unfortunately nothing can be done unless it’s leads to a retinal detachment. She’s given me leaflets with the symptoms and if I have any I have to go to eye A&E ASAP! The only thing I’ve read is to steer clear of harsh lighting and wear sunglasses, TBF I do when I’m out walking even if it’s not sunny as my eyes are very sensitive. It does explain my constant headaches at the moment. Think I’ll wear my sunnies in the house!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, guys! 7'6, a bit high but plan to lower it with housework and maybe a nice walk. 

Had the first session of my course, it looks good, is based on practical strategies to deal with common symptoms of stress, anxiety and depression, based on CBT. Might learn some useful tips. Still have to finish the first exercise, a problem statement where you are supposed to define your main problem and how it affects you, so you can then look at your progress. It's a bit tricky as I find I have general vague symptoms and worries.  Will give it a thought while I'm doing my chores today.

I woke up motivated, I did go to Lidl yesterday (got some cheese coleslaw as mentioned by @rebrascora  )  and now I'm cleaning, next step is laundry and shower. Have a day off tomorrow where hopefully I'll meet a friend for lunch and I'll have time for more entertaining activities.

Also, last night I watched the Netflix special "Nanette" by Hannah Gadsby about being a lesbian, trauma, art and misogyny. It's comedy but there are some hard moments. I would recommend it.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> The only thing I’ve read is to steer clear of harsh lighting and wear sunglasses


I had a problem with a slight retinal detachment (well, a small hole) and one of the things they told me was to stay well hydrated - something I am not very good at.  By the next appointment it had healed over.  Good luck!


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.4 today so an improvement.  Slept well last night and going running again this evening.  I will get this control back.

Congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @khskel on your HS.

@Bolden -sorry to hear about your holiday having to be cancelled

@eggyg  - sorry to hear about your eye issues and that nothing can be done at the moment.

@Kaylz - hope you get something soon, but I know from my daughter it is very frustrating.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> @Bloden so sorry about your holiday. Is your hubby ill? I thought we didn’t have to isolate anymore? Or are you flying? The rules are confusing.


We’re both wiped out (so frustrating, I’m bored out of my skull!). We’re going by ferry with our car and two dogs, but have been lucky enough to re-book for two weeks’ time - ferry, hotels, etc. - phew! Him indoors isn’t quite so grumpy now.  I haven’t bothered unpacking everything, no need...thanks for the kind words, ev1.

The new guidelines are to stay home and re-test after 5 days, and to wear a mask if you have to go out. No food in the house tho, so I’m going to attempt an online shop. Wish me luck!


----------



## freesia

@Bloden its good to hear you've managed to rebook. I hole your hubby feels better soon.

@eggyg, sorry to hear about your eye problem. I hope the new specs will help.

@khskel congrats on the HS

I'm pleased to report the antihistamine worked and i've had no hay fever symptoms at all today. The bad news is, although i managed to get levels down before lunch, an hour after lunch i'd shot up to 12! I didn't correct then as i knew i'd be on my feet all afternoon rushing around so it was a shock when i scanned before leaving work almost 3 hours later to find it had stayed high, in the 15s!!! Finger prick confirmed so i corrected and now its dropped to 4.6. Aaarrrrrgghhhh!! Its so frustrating atm. I  doubt it was the antihistamine as that was taken at 6.30am so would have affected things earlier.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> I had a problem with a slight retinal detachment (well, a small hole) and one of the things they told me was to stay well hydrated - something I am not very good at.  By the next appointment it had healed over.  Good luck!


It’s worth a try, I’m not good at staying hydrated either. Although I’ve currently got a pint of water at my feet.


----------



## rayray119

freesia said:


> @Bloden its good to hear you've managed to rebook. I hole your hubby feels better soon.
> 
> @eggyg, sorry to hear about your eye problem. I hope the new specs will help.
> 
> @khskel congrats on the HS
> 
> I'm pleased to report the antihistamine worked and i've had no hay fever symptoms at all today. The bad news is, although i managed to get levels down before lunch, an hour after lunch i'd shot up to 12! I didn't correct then as i knew i'd be on my feet all afternoon rushing around so it was a shock when i scanned before leaving work almost 3 hours later to find it had stayed high, in the 15s!!! Finger prick confirmed so i corrected and now its dropped to 4.6. Aaarrrrrgghhhh!! Its so frustrating atm. I  doubt it was the antihistamine as that was taken at 6.30am so would have affected things earlier.


 You're not already alone with sudden crazzyness my levels have been dropping alot over the pass two days(pherpa so may need to consider an adjustment somewhere. However I know half if reason for it the poisbity injecting my Livermir somewhere it's not suppose to go(it did end up being stiff so pheroros it went in a muscle of something)


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> You're not already alone with sudden crazzyness my levels have been dropping alot over the pass two days(pherpa so may need to consider an adjustment somewhere. However I know half if reason for it the poisbity injecting my Livermir somewhere it's not suppose to go(it did end up being stiff so pheroros it went in a muscle of something)


I also think it's because it's because my nurse  said at my appointment "everything looks prefect to me " so Sunday night my body went "nope let's change that"  I'll give one more day and see about and adjustment somewhere.


----------



## Gwynn

Thanks for those who suggested that my 'fast' cold might be Covid 19. This afternoon I bought a home test kit and just now ran the test.

Negative. Whew!

As with all things, it's best to know. (I think)

And I am revovering very quickly now too.


----------



## freesia

Really struggling atm. Levels rising for no reason i can think of. Earlier they rose to 15, when i corrected (using usual correction dose) they suddenly plummeted to 3.9. Stopped a hypo and had tea, they stayed within range until 9pm. Libre showing a sharp spike which no correction is stopping. Just over 14 atm and still rising! I have no idea whats wrong this week at all but i just want to cry with it all.


----------



## Lisa66

Was just going to bed when I read your post @freesia . I totally understand how you feel , but alas no helpful advice. 

I’ve had days like this. I’ve had unexpected lows and when I have a snack of even 10g there’s a delay in it working and then boom I spike straight up way further than I normally would expect…and like you a corrected dose on another occasion  doesn’t seem to work and then dives straight down. I seem to be needing a lot less basal than normal too…just can’t get my head round it. No pattern, one day ok, I think it’s sorted then here we go again. I thought hrt had sorted this, but I have no idea. Sorry I can’t offer any solution, but just wanted you to know it’s not just you. 

Oh and I did have a good cry…actually felt a bit better after. Hopefully things will settle for you very soon.

I hope you have a good night x


----------



## freesia

Lisa66 said:


> Was just going to bed when I read your post @freesia . I totally understand how you feel , but alas no helpful advice.
> 
> I’ve had days like this. I’ve had unexpected lows and when I have a snack of even 10g there’s a delay in it working and then boom I spike straight up way further than I normally would expect…and like you a corrected dose on another occasion  doesn’t seem to work and then dives straight down. I seem to be needing a lot less basal than normal too…just can’t get my head round it. No pattern, one day ok, I think it’s sorted then here we go again. I thought hrt had sorted this, but I have no idea. Sorry I can’t offer any solution, but just wanted you to know it’s not just you.
> 
> Oh and I did have a good cry…actually felt a bit better after. Hopefully things will settle for you very soon.
> 
> I hope you have a good night x


Thank you for the reply. It came just when i was feeling alone with it all. I've been sitting up waiting for it to go down but i think i'm just going to have to go to bed. I'm up in 6 hrs for work. I've had 2 corrections (no doubt i'll go low now!), it will just have to do its worst for tonight.

Have a good sleep and rest @Lisa66


----------



## Gwynn

I really feel for you @freesia . Being a T1 (or even a T2 etc) seems very hard at times.

Good morning everyone. A great nights sleep but woke to a very bunged up nose. Mild sore throat has gone, yessss.

Someone suggested my cold could be Covid 19. So yesterday I got a testing kit from Boots. Tested last night... negative. Whew!!! (Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure what I was supposed to do if it had been positive)

This morning at 4am BG 5.4 which is a bit high for me. I presume it's the cold messing things up for me. Still, I will not complain as that is a reasonable number.

Mixed grill for tea (I think). Hmmmm.

Another resting day today trying to mend with this cold.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today

have a great day


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 7.2 with libre showing it finally came down at about 3am. I'm exhausted with the spikes and drops. I hope its a better day today. Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## rayray119

Well I just woken up and it's 6.5


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. FBG 5.1. Enjoying watching the shipwreck in Downing Street. However it plays out there will soon be a good contract for a decorator.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. It looks grey and blustery outside, weather forecast keeps putting off the good weather by a day, the promise of summer is always just around the corner.


----------



## eggyg

Morning, 6.8 and it’s sunny! Woohoo! Weather picking up at last.

We are off out walking today in the Yorkshire Dales, in Cumbria.  Kirkby Stephen circular, start from the town and walk along the banks of the river Eden, rolling dales and two castles. Pendragon Castle is one, we’ve been to it before, it’s a ruin really but very picturesque, reputedly the home of King Arthur’s father. About a 10 mile, mainly flat route. I’m taking sun cream and insect repellent as well as LOTS of hypo treatments!

Hope it’s sunny where you are, it’s been a long time coming.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Missed posting yesterday. Had a bad night waking up hypo at 3:00am and then again at 6:00sm with phantom pain. A few strong painkillers and I slept till mid-morning. Woke at 9.9 just outside double digits. Had a muggy headache and felt tired all day. 

Today 4.7. I did hear the diabetes fairy was seen heading north at Platform 5.2 at Kings Cross. She does take the Michael!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.3 here.

Oo, enjoy your walk @eggyg - sounds lovely.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 

Tough day yesterday. I was reeling from therapy the day before basically so I ate. Amongst other things I ate 900ml of ice cream. 

It’s all part of the process of dealing with the trauma. 
I also walked 8km through the parks and ordered some books on dealing with sexual trauma. 

And today I woke up and scored an ok BG figure. Both things I’m grateful for.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning…a ridiculous 13 for me this morning. 3am shot up…who knows…not me….has taken a while to come down this morning. I did have a hospital appt at 8, but wasn’t aware I was stressed about this 

@freesia glad to see you woke to a good number…no doubt you’ll have lovely numbers for a while now and it’ll be one of those things you’ll  put down to the “who knows”… I hope so anyway. It is exhausting. 

So I’m off up the M3 to the big metropolis today for a weekend with our daughter…vague plans for pottering around London…a few gardens to look at maybe and who knows maybe a little bit of shopping…I think whatever we do will be with an eye on the forecasted 26c …so possibly more leisurely walks and gardens…will be taking my little book re hidden London,  I’m looking forward to it whatever we do. 

Have lovely days and good numbers everyone.


----------



## Lisa66

ColinUK said:


> 6.7
> 
> Tough day yesterday. I was reeling from therapy the day before basically so I ate. Amongst other things I ate 900ml of ice cream.
> 
> It’s all part of the process of dealing with the trauma.
> I also walked 8km through the parks and ordered some books on dealing with sexual trauma.
> 
> And today I woke up and scored an ok BG figure. Both things I’m grateful for.


Sounds like a difficult day yesterday…I hope you have a better day today Colin x


----------



## Lisa66

TinaD said:


> Good morning. FBG 5.1. Enjoying watching the shipwreck in Downing Street. However it plays out there will soon be a good contract for a decorator.


It’s like a Jeffrey Archer book playing out…


----------



## khskel

Morning all be and would you believe I forgot to do a waking scan. 7.1 before breakfast after the foot on the floor had kicked in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

6.3 this morning!  That's better!

@ColinUK hope you are feeling better today.  Take care of yourself!  HUGS.

@freesia looks like things are a little better, hope it lasts.  Sympathies to @Lisa66 too.

Grey and windy this morning after a lovely afternoon and evening yesterday.  Nothing much planned except some long overdue housework.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.something today  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning )well just about)

6.2 on waking so pleased with that, however 2 cups of coffee (sonly small cups as it is from a pod) later it was 9.1, so guessing that is the caffeine and may be the stresses of work.  But at least the waking figure is improving.


----------



## rebrascora

Slow start for me this morning. Libre said 3.5 and in the red for quite some time, finger prick 4.7 so not concerned. I hypoed last night (early hours actually when we got back from Michael Buble concert) which was no doubt due to 2+hours of dancing  I reduced my basal but clearly not enough. Had another whopper hypo this morning as my reduced Fiasp dose for breakfast kicked in much quicker than usual. Not just lips and tongue tingling but whole throat (not had that before) and still is despite being mid 6s now. It is fading though thankfully. At least I know the reason is for my BG chaos. I really feel for you guys...@freesia @Lisa66 and @MikeyBikey who are battling erratic levels without a cause. So frustrating!


----------



## TinaD

Felt a bit knackered after 2 hours strimming so had a quick lunch of cheese/ham/salad and a few ryevita thins. Rather hoped that there would be scope for a sneaky ice cream cone but at 10.9 I fear not. Pity. Happy thought whilst massacring the weeds: what is the best keto recipe for greased piglet?


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Felt a bit knackered after 2 hours strimming so had a quick lunch of cheese/ham/salad and a few ryevita thins. Rather hoped that there would be scope for a sneaky ice cream cone but at 10.9 I fear not. Pity. Happy thought whilst massacring the weeds: what is the best keto recipe for greased piglet?


If it is as hot out there as it is here, your levels might be high due to dehydration or exertion. I find it surprising how quickly a large glass of water can drop my levels on a hot day.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i hope you enjoyed your walk and the weather stayed kind. Its very warm down here atm

@Lisa66 thats about when the DF left me so she obviously came to you..sorry. Have a lovely weekend in London with your daughter.

@ColinUK i hope things are better for you today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning here goes a nice surprise today
Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 and a better day/night yesterday, only needing one correction. Very glad its Friday.

Congrats on the HS @goodybags


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 today which I’m very pleased with as had fish and chips last night and had a very conservative bolus with them.

Yesterday, apart from finishing the walk,  I had three aims; don’t get sunburnt, don’t get bitten and don’t have any hypos. I’m pleased to report my mission was successful.  Slathered in insect repellent and factor 20, and powered by Kendal Mint Cake I made it to the finishing line, exhausted and aching from head to foot. It’s a miracle! It was a tough walk as it turned out the sunny intervals forecast from 2pm were full sun from 11am! It was red hot and hard going, lots of farmland walking, long grass, thistles, nettles and big stones. Lots of very overgrown paths. Poor Mr Eggy had shorts on and got stung a few times. The other good news though is I feel fine today which I wasn’t expecting as my feet and legs were absolutely throbbing last night when I went to bed.  Glad I did my stretches when I got back to car. 9.7 miles all in all! No rest today, it’s our Zara day. Roll on bedtime!

Have a fab Friday. 
Congratulations @goodybags on your HS.

Here’s Pendragon Castle and one of the very overgrown paths!


----------



## MikeyBikey

A disappointing 12.2. The diabetes fairy was spotted getting the Newcastle to London flight last night. She gets around!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. The sun finally came out at lunchtime…and went straight back in again. It did emerge fairly regularly after that, but wasn’t what you’d call wall to wall.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 today for me. 
And it's back to dull and overcast skies again.

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.8 today for me.
> And it's back to dull and overcast skies again.
> 
> Dez



Bright and sunny here. Are you north of Watford Gap?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

10.something here xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 

Now if only I can get that big figure down one….


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

My cold is still mithering me but I am on the mend and now my wife has got it too.

It was our 200000 wedding anniversary yesterday. I cooked a nice mixed grill for tea. See pic at bottom. Fillet steak, lamb steak, pork chop. Tomato, corn, mushrooms. Nice

BG this morning a teasing 5.1 which is pretty good considering I have a cold.

Plans for today, er.....

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, blue sky to the horizon, overnight heavy dew drying out, looks like a scorcher. FBG 5.9. Curtains drawn against sun. Working on the great bank clearance today having built myself a fine style yesterday to avoid the painful process of fence climbing. Hope everyone enjoying the summer  and that it lasts more than 2 or 3 days.


----------



## rayray119

7.4.   managed a hypo free day yesterday after a changeling couple of days only just though took a little bit of my tea to count from fact I had just come in from walkiling clearly not enough though but so as just under 2 hours letter I was at 4 so grabed some lift  tablets and 15 minutes later it had only come up to 4.9 either I should have taken more of my diner(because I'm really it was only a tiny it  because it the callecations came to 3.3 and instead of doing 3.5 I did 3) or I need to change my evening radio back. Might need to some background tests when I can next week(I say next week as there might be some that interferes with the results this week)


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 7.4.   managed a hypo free day yesterday after a changeling couple of days only just though took a little bit of my tea to count from fact I had just come in from walkiling clearly not enough though but so as just under 2 hours letter I was at 4 so grabed some lift  tablets and 15 minutes later it had only come up to 4.9 either I should have taken more of my diner(because I'm really it was only a tiny it  because it the callecations came to 3.3 and instead of doing 3.5 I did 3) or I need to change my evening radio back. Might need to some background tests when I can next week(I say next week as there might be some that interferes with the results this week)


Also If just another thought if my issues are some kind of food intolerance it could explain some randomness I get sometimes because if the food doesn't digest probery then some of it might not get into my blood stream.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 11.8 on scan which means 13-15 ish on fingers, little point in verifying unless I'm low while I have very few options of dealing with it.

Anyway today I need to go pick up the balance of a prescription (needles) and pickup insulin which I'm not thrilled about. DSN appointment is on Tuesday and I have enough here to do me until end of day Wednesday.
I am assuming even if DSN greenlights the change of insulins, it will need approval further up and then emails sent and scripts issued via GPs and then making sure chemist has whatever in stock.
I think its better to just get the script so nothing is urgently needing arranged next week. Still I hate the thought of 4 out of 5 pens going to waste if changes happen.

Need to get myself moving as I'm on go slow today and haven't made it out of PJs yet 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7

Inset day today for my school so could sleep in. My alarm didn’t go off and went straight to snooze so that’s odd and worrying as I have to be up early tomorrow


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> My cold is still mithering me but I am on the mend and now my wife has got it too.
> 
> It was our 200000 wedding anniversary yesterday. I cooked a nice mixed grill for tea. See pic at bottom. Fillet steak, lamb steak, pork chop. Tomato, corn, mushrooms. Nice
> 
> BG this morning a teasing 5.1 which is pretty good considering I have a cold.
> 
> Plans for today, er.....
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing
> 
> View attachment 21427


Happy Mixed Grill Anniversary!


----------



## picitup

Good Morning

5.7 average over 7 days


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

A disappointing 7.1 this morning at 8.30.  At 9 am it had dropped to 6.4.  I had to correct with a Dextrose and a stem ginger cookie at 1am so probably that.

Absolutely glorious day... had intended to clean downstairs today but may put that off and enjoy the sun!  I have a house of two halves.... sparkling clean upstairs and thick with dust down!

Autoglass finally coming today to permanently repair the back window of the car following the break in that was more than 2 weeks ago.  Then we still have to sort out the dent in the door.

@Gwynn what is a 200000 anniversary?  Are you both immortal?  Or just time travellers?

@goodybags Congrats on your HS

@eggyg you deserve a big STAR for completing that walk!

.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and s perfectly reasonable 5.5 for me, but despite usual breakfast and usual insulin dropped to 3.3. I suppose it keeps me interested
 Wouldn't want this D lark to get boring.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A disappointing 7.2 today, very hot here.  

@goodybags - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> My cold is still mithering me but I am on the mend and now my wife has got it too.
> 
> It was our 200000 wedding anniversary yesterday. I cooked a nice mixed grill for tea. See pic at bottom. Fillet steak, lamb steak, pork chop. Tomato, corn, mushrooms. Nice
> 
> BG this morning a teasing 5.1 which is pretty good considering I have a cold.
> 
> Plans for today, er.....
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing
> 
> View attachment 21427


Looks yummy but you deserve it after being married for 200,000 years. Or does it just feel that long?


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks. My levels are still playing havoc with me, so I find it hard to believe DF got on a plane down to London @MikeyBikey.  9.2 when I first woke up at 7.30am despite a 4u Fiasp correction last night at bedtime for a 11.3 with a vertical upward arrow which I thought was probably overkill, but clearly not enough. Only had chilli with some cheese coleslaw (no rice or tattie) followed by 2 multigrain crackers with some cheese for evening meal and gave it 2 units for the chilli and then another 2 units later when the protein and kidney beans started to release. I had even been out for a 4 mile very brisk walk/ jog with the horses in the scorching heat of the afternoon which should have taken me down overnight but obviously didn't. Starting to wonder if insulin is degrading. My Fiasp is getting to the very end of the cartridge and will be over 30 days now, so perhaps that is it.  

Anyway, congrats to @goodybags on your House Special this morning. Nice to know that some people are managing their levels well..... gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> My levels are still playing havoc with me, so I find it hard to believe DF got on a plane down to London @MikeyBikey.


She's an expert at bilocation. She was definitely here earlier in the week when she was obv also with you and with @freesia .(Can you have trilocation or even quadrilocation?)


----------



## rayray119

Robin said:


> She's an expert at bilocation. She was definitely here earlier in the week when she was obv also with you and with @freesia .(Can you have trilocation or even quadrilocation?)


wait i thought shes been with me the last few days maybe she can be in muttples places at at once or theres more then one!


----------



## Michael12421

rayray119 said:


> wait i thought shes been with me the last few days maybe she can be in muttples places at at once or theres more then one!


She has apprentices. Instead of indentures they get wings


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks. 8.9 this morning. 

Starting basal testing tomorrow to tweak my basal rates. My lovely nurse says it’s hard to find patterns in my data - doesn’t surprise me at all, I’ve been struggling to see patterns for the past 14 years! 

I reckon the DF has a network of minions doing her dirty work for her.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> She has apprentices. Instead of indentures they get wings


Beat me to it @Michael12421!


----------



## Kaylz

Finally decided on trainers for Bruce, last pair in his size so close one, possibly be here Monday xx


----------



## Leadinglights

I usually avoid sandwiches but a surprising 6 mmol/ after a tuna and cheese sandwich (though I did leave the crusts) following a round of crazy golf with other half. I sadly lost but did get 2 holes in one. I don't really stand much chance as he used to be a champion PuttPutt player in Rhodesia many years ago.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 on this glorious morning. 

Plans today; nowt! I’m going to make the most of the weather,  so I did a wee bit shopping yesterday to see us through the weekend so we can just lounge on the loungers. No childcare/appointments/big shop/mother in law duties…..just nothing. Bliss.  

Hope you all have a great day too.


----------



## ColinUK

Woke at about 3am and tested a whacking 10.0 back to bed and just meditated, listened to podcasts, doom scrolled tictok for a bit. Tested again just now as I’m actually getting up and 6.8
Started taking BP again a few days a week and that was a decent 115/62. 
Going to drink some water and contemplate heading out for a long run…


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning! Just into double digits again at 10.8. Had a bad night again. Not phantom pain but just could not get cool. I live in a new over 55s development that is wheelchair accessible. The level of insulation is such that energy bills are fairly low in winter. But the problem is the heat stays inside in summer. 27C when you are trying to sleep is rediculous! I already have fans but am now looking at air con units. So I could end up using more energy in summer than winter. All these idess need joined up thinking but then we haven't had joined up government in decades! It's cloudy outside and I hope it stays like that! ☁️☁️☁️


----------



## freesia

I'm with you @MikeyBikey with new sensor showing 10.8, though finger prick is 9.0. I hope it gets a bit closer as it settles down. 

Plans for today are haircut, housework and having a chill in the garden, possibly a nap later. Its supposed to be 23° here today. Have a good day wherever you are.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Plans for today are haircut, housework and having a chill in the garden, possibly a nap later. Its supposed to be 23° here today. Have a good day wherever you are.


23? Luxury! Forecast is 26 here today, 29 tomorrow, 32 on Monday. 
Apparently it’s all to do with some Spanish wind. 

@Michael12421 what have you been eating?!


----------



## rayray119

7.4.    this heat the last few days has been callahing even a  5 walk to the shop can seem to drop me.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> 23? Luxury! Forecast is 26 here today, 29 tomorrow, 32 on Monday.
> Apparently it’s all to do with some Spanish wind.


 i shall make the most of the nice temperature today. Tomorrow and Monday are supposed to be 28° and 32° here too. Its going to be horrible in the classroom on Monday with that heat!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. new sensor bedding in ruined my Time in Range last night with a couple of big compression dips. Riding lesson this morning, hope I'm early enough to beat the heat.


----------



## Lucyr

10.5 here. Drove north yesterday, having a couple of overnight stays on my drive from Bournemouth to Outer Hebrides. Temperature dropped by 20c during the first part of my journey.


----------



## rayray119

Ch





Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.6 here. new sensor bedding in ruined my Time in Range last night with a couple of big compression dips. Riding lesson this morning, hope I'm early enough to beat the heat.


Just checked the weather tomorrow for her aparellty it's going to be 28 degrees here and 30 degrees on Monday eeek!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 at 7 rising to 9.8 by 8. I think I already know the answer to today’s basal test - tweak!!!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.  And enjoy your adventures @Lucyr.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on the nose today

have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> @Michael12421 what have you been eating?!


What prompted you to ask?  Very little actually, it is too hot for big meals so mostly just half of a very small baguette with cream cheese and pickles, glass of wine and I do have a G+T about 2pm.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> What prompted you to ask?


His sense of humour (and it seems mine too as I did laugh) xx


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> i shall make the most of the nice temperature today. Tomorrow and Monday are supposed to be 28° and 32° here too. Its going to be horrible in the classroom on Monday with that heat!


Up north we are reaching the dizzy heights of 22/23 on Monday!  As a cross bred English rose/ Celt, I don’t do heat! I like it pleasant and in the shade! I couldn’t cope working in that sort of heat.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.0 for me today xx


----------



## eggyg

O


Lucyr said:


> 10.5 here. Drove north yesterday, having a couple of overnight stays on my drive from Bournemouth to Outer Hebrides. Temperature dropped by 20c during the first part of my journey


Oh how lovely. What a long drive though. Enjoy.


----------



## Gwynn

I am very late posting this morning, busy finalising an update to my App. Almost completed now.

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.5 fine
BP 119/74 fine
Pulse 60 (way high for me !!!!) Fine
Cold....lingering. not fine but improved

Today, mostly rest and recovery

Have a great day today whatever you are swealtering through

Just thought you might like (or not) one of my created photograph images, entitled, 'Safe and Secure'


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> What prompted you to ask?  Very little actually, it is too hot for big meals so mostly just half of a very small baguette with cream cheese and pickles, glass of wine and I do have a G+T about 2pm.



Is that a Gin and Slim in the Winchester?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Michael12421

MikeyBikey said:


> Is that a Gin and Slim in the Winchester?


I don't understand Winchester.  Ii's regular tonic, no other will do.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I couldn’t cope working in that sort of heat.


It's not nice. We have all the doors and windows open but theres just no air. Everyone gets too hot and sticky and irritable, then i have to get in a boiling hot car to drive home! The air conditioning in the car doesn't cool it down enough in the 15min drive home so  usually a cool shower is needed.

I do love the warmth and sunshine but if the temperature hits the 30s its just too much.


----------



## merrymunky

Woke on a 7.0

I’m taking insulatard overnight insulin again for this pregnancy. I’ve gone up to 6 units as it’s not bringing me down. But even that isn’t doing the trick it seems. I was only ever on 4 when I was expecting Eris but then my levels were very, very good generally anyway. I’m just desperate to get those levels down to the 5s sooner rather than later. 

Hate living in a ball of anxiety over pregnancy and baby’s health in there.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> I don't understand Winchester.  Ii's regular tonic, no other will do.



In the eighties there was a TV series called Minder. It featured a dodgy wheeler dealer called Arthur who had a Minder called Terry. Arthur's favourite drinking place was the Winchester Club where he used to say "Gin and slim please Dave". It probably means nothing to those under 30/40 now. I have to admit I enjoyed TV more then than the current general rubbish churned out these days!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.4. 
Yesterday was a bit hot for attacking brambles and overgrown grass but managed to get quite a bit done and had the pleasure of watching Taras, my male Ukrainian guest, volunteering to do more in the evening and making rather a good job of it. Its only an area of about half an acre but the slope makes it hard work. Yippee - I've found something he likes volunteering to help with and he was quite justifiably proud of himself.
Also on the plus side I rediscovered my capacity to sprint - cutting away industriously when a sudden cloud of insects arose accompanied by a vicious pain in face and neck - I accelerated away, flinging my tool aside, leaving my assailants 50 m to the rear at Olympic speed. Must have been wasps not bees as no stings left in the two sites they did get and the swelling is down this morning. Rather chuffed no angina afterwards but planning to leave that bramble patch until last and then burn it.
Quite chilly and grey this morning with heavy cloud and brisk breeze until 09.30 but sun has now burnt through and temperature is rising like an over yeasted loaf. The Uks are off to the seaside with packed lunches and sun cream - they are planning on Llangrannog , which will be heaving, so I've pointed out Penbryn Beach - next door and too big to fill up. About 1k of sand down which I used to gallop my horses and then cool legs in the surf: lovely.
Have a great day everyone, keep hydrated, and enjoy all that free vitamin D.


----------



## gll

Morning all.
Since my sleep is all over the place, I never know what my waking is. 17 id you go by me waking up at 2am (slept from 7am) and about 14 if you go by 6am when last nights dinner finally seems to have been done with and I saw a drop.

3-4 days to see if they will give me some short acting and I'm getting nervous they will put it off.
Cant wait until I can just say my bg is decent in here and have nothing/little to moan about


----------



## khskel

Morning all and just a tad under the magic number with a 5.1

Ok so blood sugar dropped again after breakfast
 I'm thinking that with the warmer weather a pre bolus not required at the moment. Let's give it a (later) shot tomorrow and see what happens.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

MikeyBikey said:


> In the eighties there was a TV series called Minder. It featured a dodgy wheeler dealer called Arthur who had a Minder called Terry. Arthur's favourite drinking place was the Winchester Club where he used to say "Gin and slim please Dave". It probably means nothing to those under 30/40 now. I have to admit I enjoyed TV more then than the current general rubbish churned out these days!


Thank you


----------



## Pattidevans

What a beautiful day!  Forecast 22c but there is a pleasant breeze cooling everything down to manageable levels, though our garden will be a hotspot as it is so sheltered and gets full sun most of the day.

7.4 at 9:15 - didn't go to bed until nearly 2 am as watching "Just another episode" of Sherwood.  Within an hour of waking I had dropped to 5.4, where it's stabilised - the heat perhaps as it was hot in the house.

Looking forward to Gin and Jazz at the local this afternoon.  I shall give the gin a miss but the 2 groups playing are fantastic & lots of our friends are going.

@gll good luck with getting a proper insulin regime sooner rather than later!
@Bloden HUGS hope the BGs settle and you get your basal sorted.
@MikeyBikey I remember "Minder" well.  I was half in love with Terry (aka Dennis Waterman)
@TinaD I don't know where you find the energy to do all that work!

@everyone else...wishing you great BGs, have a good day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.8 this morning, been for a walk to local shops (small Tesco), temperature definitely more pleasant at about 22, and a bit of cloud cover.

Have a great day everyone, I have housework.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pattidevans said:


> What a beautiful day!  Forecast 22c but there is a pleasant breeze cooling everything down to manageable levels, though our garden will be a hotspot as it is so sheltered and gets full sun most of the day.
> 
> 7.4 at 9:15 - didn't go to bed until nearly 2 am as watching "Just another episode" of Sherwood.  Within an hour of waking I had dropped to 5.4, where it's stabilised - the heat perhaps as it was hot in the house.
> 
> Looking forward to Gin and Jazz at the local this afternoon.  I shall give the gin a miss but the 2 groups playing are fantastic & lots of our friends are going.
> 
> @gll good luck with getting a proper insulin regime sooner rather than later!
> @Bloden HUGS hope the BGs settle and you get your basal sorted.
> @MikeyBikey I remember "Minder" well.  I was half in love with Terry (aka Dennis Waterman)
> @TinaD I don't know where you find the energy to do all that work!
> 
> @everyone else...wishing you great BGs, have a good day!



I was in love firstly with


		Code:
	

Angharad Rees
in Poldark,
secondly  with
Catherine Bach in The Dukes of Hazzard and

thirdly with Erika Eleniak in Bay watch!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pattidevans said:


> @MikeyBikey I remember "Minder" well.  I was half in love with Terry (aka Dennis Waterman)


During the first lockdown we watched the entire series (on BritBox I think)
I loved the Arthur Daley little savings like:-
Nice little earner
He's an invertebrate liar
'Er indoors
The world is my lobster


----------



## Benny G

Gwynn said:


> I am very late posting this morning, busy finalising an update to my App. Almost completed now.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.5 fine
> BP 119/74 fine
> Pulse 60 (way high for me !!!!) Fine
> Cold....lingering. not fine but improved
> 
> Today, mostly rest and recovery
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are swealtering through
> 
> Just thought you might like (or not) one of my created photograph images, entitled, 'Safe and Secure'
> 
> View attachment 21434


I don't think I actually went to bed last night, so there is no waking figure. I've been in range since midnight, so I'm happy with that.

@Gwynn, we have dragons in Yorkshire too.


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. Been absent a few days. 

Rudely awakened by low alarm at 9am sorted and went back to sleep. I’m so tired. 

Just cleaned house, tidied and sorted the washing - a date with a book now. Too hot for much else even sitting in the garden. 

Dreading the heat of next week in a large glass on both sides classroom!

Have a good rest of the day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. This cold is lingering on sadly and yet....

BG       5.2            good effort !
BP       111/73    excellent
Pulse  64            very reasonable
Temp  36.4        spot on

Anyone would think I wasn't ill !!! 

Today I will attempt to restart my exercise regimen AND rest (?). I will not be defeated !!!! (Famous last words). Hmm it is looking like it might rain....

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## gll

Morning all 10.5 (by skipping last nights dinner and letting the probably too high basal do some work) and a whopping 1% in target (improvement). (2 days till appointment )

So in todays news, got plans to meet up with the fantabulous @Lucyr for lunch as she drives up Scotland today .

...which means I need to get myself moving, going to be a nice day today so will hopefully empty the washing baskets before I head out and they wont put themselves on


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 

BG 7.7
BP 112/62

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  A disappointing 8.8, but I’m still in the mild clutches of Covid and haven’t exercised since Wednesday, so I must be patient!

Nice number @gll - I hope you and @Lucyr have a fine time together.

A Sunday HS @Gwynn - well done you.

Nowt much on the cards here, except to get moving again. I’m way too insulin resistant for my liking.


----------



## Lucyr

10 this morning, though 14 now because DP. Looking forward to seeing @gll today too, maybe I too should get dressed, and packed. 

Today is also my first day of dexcom one instead of libre, put the sensor on last night so need to fingerprick and find out how close the bgs are. Numbers it’s given so far feel believable though.


----------



## rayray119

Well this hasn't happened for a while 12.2 but could be dawn phermom as had been moving around for a bit I kind of ermed at aged weather to do a correrrection but ended up did so probably need to monitor it. Yesterday evening I ended up having my 5th hypo of the week only 3.8 which I somehow managed to over treet with lift tablets so I managed to over treet with lift tablets(somehow eat more then I thought I was) then there later one I managed to make the silly mistake of injecting Novo rapid instead of Livermore my blood sugar was 13.7 at the the time so I did decide to accord for a small correction. Which I know worked because it's 8 at just before 1.


So I think I'm going to change my evening raditio back and then get some background tests done when I can.  (Sometimes it's reverted back before I had the chance)


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

6.7 today, going for a short run before it gets too hot, then more housework with a break to watch the Grand Prix.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I was 5.6 at 7 am, but dozed off again and now I'm 8.3.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.1 pour moi. See, @ColinUK, my O Level French comes in handy aussi! 

Looks a bit cloudy at the moment but the good old BBC weather app has promised sunshine from 11am and a whopping 23 degrees! Better get my ironing done before that happens. Otherwise more of the same as yesterday, reading and lounging in the dappled shade of the grape vine.

@Lucyr and @gll enjoy your meet up.
@Gwynn congrats on HS.

 Have a super, sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4

Just had an email from school - no blazers or ties for the rest of term because of the weather!


----------



## freesia

Congrats @Gwynn on the HS.
@gll and @Lucyr enjoy your lunch.

Morning everyone. Well despite going to bed with a 6 and a snack, i reached the dizzy heights of 12 and stayed there all night, finally dropping to 9 when i woke up. 

Another hot day today, bbc weather app says 27° feeling like 29°! It will feel hotter than that in the garden as its a sun trap. I'd better get the ironing done and kitchen floor cleaned before it gets too hot in there.

Have a good day everyone. Stay hydrated.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning sunshine Sunday 7.1 for me today

congrats on the HS @Gwynn
another lazy Sunday for me (a good excuse to try and keep weight off foot ulcer anyway) it’s still not 100% healed up quite frightening really - lesson learnt (on foot care)

Grand Prix on TV this afternoon, I’m thinking it probably won’t be as exciting as last Sunday

have a great day everybody


----------



## rebrascora

10.4 for me this morning and been at that level for most of the night despite a basal increase. Slept very badly as I always do when levels are high. Didn't help that it is hot although I keep the curtains drawn during the day to keep out most of the heat and the walls are thick stone which helps.  Anyway, that was 7.08am and I am still waiting for levels to come down far enough to eat breakfast and there was a large correction went in as well as breakfast bolus and increased basal. 

There is a club drive today in the midday heat  and it is supposed to be hotter than yesterday so not ideal for us or horses. Neither Ian nor myself are fans of the heat. Even driving out at 7pm it has been quite warm enough. Just taking Arthur today and a smaller lighter exercise vehicle. Hope they just take it steady.

Many congrats to @Gwynn on your House Special this morning.

Quite jealous of @Lucyr and @gll having a meet up. Hope you have a lovely time and can find somewhere cool... probably less of a problem in Scotland. 
It is getting hot here already and the sun hasn't come over the hill top into the garden yet. Hope my plants in the poly tunnel will be OK. I have given them a good drink.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Woke at 02.30 - BG then 5.7. Fell asleep over book - BG at 08.30 6.2 so take your pick! 

Managed to get more of the rubbish cleared yesterday - about half way through but the ground is getting steeper. Effort is measured by tanksful of petrol. Taras did 6 tfs - me a measly 2. Think some of the brambles must be the result of mad scientist bioengineering - triffids would be easier. Still once it is done the arboriculturalist (aka tree feller and log seller aka Ginger Keith) will hopefully be able to get at the massive diseased ash trees. Sadly I think we will have to take a good fence down to let them fall safely. Ah the joys of country living.

Handyman now smitten by Covid and his fiance is struggling to throw it off. So far I and the Ukrs are OK. The horses are spending the days half asleep under the shade from the great beeches on the boundary, neatly grouped so that they can share their flicking tails against the pestilential horse flies. Wolf is pottering about with his tongue hanging out only breaking into a jog to collect a gravy bone from my pocket: no fun being a black long haired GSD in this weather. If it gets as hot as the forecast suggests we may both enjoy his overdue bath.

Vegetable garden in glut but grapevines restricting themselves to pin head sized grapes. I think that dull book is calling again... a day for snoozing rather than working perhaps.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me, experimented with jabbing the Novo rapid just before putting the kettle on, so far no crash.

It's a bit of a warm 'un.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Benny G

Good afternoon, 10
It's too hot today, I'm staying in the house.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well this hasn't happened for a while 12.2 but could be dawn phermom as had been moving around for a bit I kind of ermed at aged weather to do a correrrection but ended up did so probably need to monitor it. Yesterday evening I ended up having my 5th hypo of the week only 3.8 which I somehow managed to over treet with lift tablets so I managed to over treet with lift tablets(somehow eat more then I thought I was) then there later one I managed to make the silly mistake of injecting Novo rapid instead of Livermore my blood sugar was 13.7 at the the time so I did decide to accord for a small correction. Which I know worked because it's 8 at just before 1.
> 
> 
> So I think I'm going to change my evening raditio back and then get some background tests done when I can.  (Sometimes it's reverted back before I had the chance)


Just to say the acdenttial dose of novorapid wasn't a complete dicester because there was a choloclate twist in the kitchen that needed eating


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all - another hot one with a translucent blue sky overhead.

6.8, but that was an hour after waking as my sensor ran out at 2am and I didn't activate the new one until I woke even though I applied it yesterday.

Had a super time yesterday at the Gin and Jazz.  8 hours passed in a flash, with good food, good company and a fab atmosphere.  Decided on a lazy day today....

Congrats @Gwynn on the HS.
@gll and @Lucyr enjoy your lunch.


----------



## DianeS

4.6 - no idea what I did to get it down... it was 8.5 after lunch yesterday.....


----------



## Lucyr

Thanks all, enjoyed our lunch. It’s so hot in Scotland though! Bit on the low side for driving so just bumping up the levels with an ice cream before continuing the drive. Also saw a libre in the wild.


----------



## mazza31

Woke on a good 6.7 this morning


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> Thanks all, enjoyed our lunch. It’s so hot in Scotland though! Bit on the low side for driving so just bumping up the levels with an ice cream before continuing the drive. Also saw a libre in the wild.


You sneaked off for ice cream?  actually probably better we were away because it could have gone badly 
Was lovely to sit and chill out face to face vs over messenger 
Home and finally cooling off


----------



## gll

rayray119 said:


> Just to say the acdenttial dose of novorapid wasn't a complete dicester because there was a choloclate twist in the kitchen that needed eating


always an up side  Hope you enjoyed it x


----------



## MikeyBikey

After a  bad night, this flat really retains the heat (over insulated), woke to a pleasing 5.7. Other stats were 115/67 (although 137/65 when I transferred out of bed), 54, BPM and 100% O2. Didn't do temperature as I felt really hot. Maybe DF has gone north to cool off!


----------



## MikeyBikey

goodybags said:


> Good morning sunshine Sunday 7.1 for me today
> 
> congrats on the HS @Gwynn
> another lazy Sunday for me (a good excuse to try and keep weight off foot ulcer anyway) it’s still not 100% healed up quite frightening really - lesson learnt (on foot care)
> 
> Grand Prix on TV this afternoon, I’m thinking it probably won’t be as exciting as last Sunday
> 
> have a great day everybody



Thinking it was even more exciting. Happy to see Mick Schumacher get his best ever finish after all the pressure the family name brings.


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> You sneaked off for ice cream?  actually probably better we were away because it could have gone badly
> Was lovely to sit and chill out face to face vs over messenger
> Home and finally cooling off


Was 4.x and sister had digested lunch enough to fit in an ice cream by then , seemed to raise bg quickly but dropped back to 4.2 not long after. Perhaps meeting up cured my diabetes?


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> Was 4.x and sister had digested lunch enough to fit in an ice cream by then , seemed to raise bg quickly but dropped back to 4.2 not long after. Perhaps meeting up cured my diabetes?


nahhh i snuck in some magic cinnamon as they said they would cure your diabetes today, you're welcome!!! 
(just to be clear I would never mess with anyone's food, I am 100% kidding)



MikeyBikey said:


> Maybe DF has gone north to cool off!


nooo take it back right now  (also its not too cool up here either)


----------



## MikeyBikey

gll said:


> nahhh i snuck in some magic cinnamon as they said they would cure your diabetes today, you're welcome!!!
> (just to be clear I would never mess with anyone's food, I am 100% kidding)
> 
> 
> nooo take it back right now  (also its not too cool up here either)



Is it 27C?,


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> After a  bad night, this flat really retains the heat (over insulated), woke to a pleasing 5.7. Other stats were 115/67 (although 137/65 when I transferred out of bed), 54, BPM and 100% O2. Didn't do temperature as I felt really hot. Maybe DF has gone north to cool off!


Poor you @MikeyBikey. You’d think all that insulation’d keep the heat out in summer.


----------



## Lucyr

MikeyBikey said:


> Is it 27C?,


My car said 31c as I left the meeting with @gll this afternoon, but did cool down to 27-28 once we got going


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Dark at 4am this morning. 

BG 5.1 another tease.
BP 115/74 excellent
Pulse 60 bob on

BP and pulse seem to have corrected themselves since I started taking potassium and magnesium supplements. I was getting a bit concerned of my pulse being mostly in the low 50's and dropping to the mid 40's...and so was the doctor). I seem to have more energy too.

I managed to get out for 2 walks yesterday, chasing off the tail end of this cold virus. 167 minutes. Felt better for it too. The beach was pretty much packed.

Blood tests have been booked for the end of this month, trying to avoid the virus affecting the results. Not quite sure what to expect regarding HbA1c. I think it may be slightly raised. 

Is it possible to become 'not diabetic', and if so how and how would you prove it. Or am I stuck with the diagnosis for life? Not that I am complaining. I have a much better way of living now and understand so much more than I did.

Plans for today, er, none, bar exercise.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.3


----------



## Gwynn

Yikes @Michael12421 that is very low. I seem to recall you being very low before. I hope you get it sorted quickly. As I have said before type 1's do seem to have a tough time of it.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 12.0 for me. Its going to be very hot in the classroom today!!
@Michael12421 get those fast acting carbs down you quickly.
@Gwynn as i undedstand it, you can only put it into remission, though i may be wrong.
Have a good day everybody. Stay cool!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## eggyg

Morning everyone. 6.9. Looking like another gorgeous day.

Wasn’t supposed to be up so early, Zara won’t be arriving until 10.30ish today. Mummy and Daddy are going to North Wales somewhere for a couple of nights. They are, at last, using a wedding present they were given way back in December 2019! It’s some adrenaline junkie thing, like zip wiring underground in a cave. I’ve probably got that wrong, but it’s on those lines. ( We got a toaster and some nylon sheets! How times have changed.)   The pandemic, then pregnancy and subsequent birth of Zara has meant it’s been put off,  but fortunately, because of the pandemic the expiry date of “the experience” was moved on. She’s staying at ours tonight and other grandparents tomorrow night. Anyhoo, I got up early as when I nipped to the loo at 6, I saw a juvenile great spotted woodpecker on the nut feeder which is only 3/4 feet from our back door. The woodies usually use the ones further up the garden away from the house. The young are obviously fearless!  Watched it for quite a while and decided to go downstairs to see if I could get a photo. I did, then decided to stay up as my stomach was growling with hunger. It does mean I’ve already got a loaf of bread on the go, and I can now chill for a bit before the whirlwind arrives. 

Have a happy Monday. It’s gonna be hot, hot, hot.


----------



## ColinUK

Impact of taking a zopiclone and still having a relatively sleepless night… 8.7 

BP a perfectly fine 113/68

Off to the gym as it’s now seven weeks to go until my second half marathon and I’m nowhere near ready. 

I’ll catch up with posts later today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 this morning

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - another beautiful start to the day but could be a bit too hot for me later. BG 6.3. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. A couple of big compression dips into the red last night, third night running. I don't think it’s the new sensor's fault, probably a combination of positioning on the arm, and dehydration in the hot weather. Oh, and the fact that I’ve got a clinic telephone review next week. Doesn't something always scupper your Time in Range just before an appointment.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Poor you @MikeyBikey. You’d think all that insulation’d keep the heat out in summer.



I think the problem is the heat may come in slower but not fly disperse at night. The man from Tesco commented how warm it was when he brought the delivery through the front door.. Note - if I am not self isolating it can be brought in if someone is disabled.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Sticky night with phantom pain like burning (sun burn?) on my absent foot. DF sneaked in giving me 11. 9! Grrr!


----------



## rayray119

7.3 woke up to dropped to 3.9 at 3.30 they might have a few things that contributed to the drop and I know not the make a change of one occurrence(well as far as I know it's one ocurrance anyway) I am considering a day time change though. I'm planning to do background tests starting tomorrow morning I'm away there(I'm not really concerned about the first few hours of morning but want to get see what's happening then to) I'm away that it might selted by the time I managed to get though them I might reduce it anyway.


----------



## Lisa66

Morning. 6.9 for me. Lovely morning, perfect temp out  already, really don’t need it to get any warmer thank you. Too many lows over the weekend…hey ho

Have a good Monday everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 7.3 here.

Must dash, hubby’s already out with the dogs, to beat the heat. I must’ve snored thru the alarm, oops. I’m amazed how insulin-resistant I’ve been over the last few days (Covid and inactivity = double whammy). Yesterday was a day of rage boluses, I was so fed up with numbers in the teens! Hopefully, things’ll get back to normal this week.

Keep hydrated ev1!


----------



## Lucyr

8.2 here. Probably the last day of heat today as we make our way up to Skye. Tomorrow we’re heading to the Outer Hebrides which are currently basking in “highs of 15c”


----------



## eggyg

Lucyr said:


> 8.2 here. Probably the last day of heat today as we make our way up to Skye. Tomorrow we’re heading to the Outer Hebrides which are currently basking in “highs of 15c”


I love Skye. We had a week there in 2018. Best holiday ever, although it rained every single day! And it was only first week of September. Watch those midges whilst you’re up in Bonnie Scotland.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Wasn't in the mood for posting yesterday, was quite p'd off with time being interrupted by Bubbles because he was in the living room on his own so started yowling, he really does ruin things 

9.something today xx


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Good morning - another beautiful start to the day but could be a bit too hot for me later. BG 6.3. Have a good day everyone.


You mentioned Penbryn beach the other day, I remember we used to go to Tresaith beach as well. My sister in law had a small holding quite close by and ex parents in law a farm near Newcastle Emlyn which I believe is now some sort of a craft emporium.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5. 6 for me. Second day of no pre bolus for breakfast. Currently feeling sluggish with an 11.4. Grrrrrr!

If there's one thing consistent about this insulin lark it's that it's not consistent.

Anyway got some online stuff to sort.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another wall to wall cerulean sky!  Hope this lasts past next Sunday as we are having people round for lunch in the garden to thank them for watering the plants/looking after the house whilst we were away on hols.

3.7 - the Libre alarm woke me from a horrible dream at 08:30.  1 Dextrose took me to 5.4 very quickly - the low isn't showing on the graph so must have been pretty brief.

Did nothing much yesterday and will probably do pretty much the same today!


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 for me this morning despite what I thought was an overly generous (dodgy even  ) correction at bedtime, I got an almost perfect straight line overnight. I am on a relatively new cartridge of Fiasp so can't blame that. I have taken another 3 units this morning along with my Levemir (back up to 24 units) and still no sign of levels coming down. I just scanned 8.2 but I guess that at least it is holding it's own against FOTF. So much for the heat reducing my insulin needs. That said it is so hot that I am doing less physical activity. I really don't like the heat.
Arthur went really well   at the drive yesterday.... almost too well.... he nearly pulled Ian's arms out of their sockets. He is ordinarily really lazy and you have to constantly push him on and he came out of the trailer like a donkey when we got there and was reluctant to even walk around the field before we set off and I really thought he might just refuse to go and we would have to put him back in the trailer and go home (It was his first drive without Zak next to him.... who of course ends up doing most of the work)..... but once we set off he was really up for it!   Quite infuriating in some respects that he has all that power but he has never offered us any of it in the 3+ years we have had him. He is usually such a desperately nappy horse. Yesterday was quite a revelation! The heat didn't seem to bother him at all and the route was reasonably flat which I think he enjoyed more than the hills at home here. The problem is that it will now be even more frustrating when he refuses to pull at home when we take him out. We need to find some means of motivating him. It certainly isn't that he is unfit or incapable! On a positive note, he is an incredibly chilled and friendly horse and he is bonny and really easy to handle in all respects and absolutely loves people and everyone who lives around the farm loves him. He just won't work freely 99% of the time.  

@Michael12421 Hope your levels are better now. Do take it easy today. That is a scary low when you have very little hypo awareness. Please keep hypo treatments very close to hand as we often find that hypos don't come alone.


----------



## Michael12421

Gwynn said:


> Yikes @Michael12421 that is very low. I seem to recall you being very low before. I hope you get it sorted quickly. As I have said before type 1's do seem to have a tough time of it.


Yes I was surprised myself.  I didn't eat yesterday until dinner which was two baked chicken legs in a sauce and just half a dozen chips.  My reading before dinner was a surprising 14 and so I injected 11 units of Novorapid as there was beurre manié used to thicken the sauce.
I remember reading quite a few years ago that not eating much can raise blood sugars hence the high pre-dinner reading. Perhaps someone more knowledgable can tell me if this is true.


----------



## TinaD

Leadinglights said:


> You mentioned Penbryn beach the other day, I remember we used to go to Tresaith beach as well. My sister in law had a small holding quite close by and ex parents in law a farm near Newcastle Emlyn which I believe is now some sort of a craft emporium.


Lovely area with quite a mix of fine beaches - and pubs. The Ukrainians are teetotal so had a splendid day at Penbryn.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> 8.1 for me this morning despite what I thought was an overly generous (dodgy even  ) correction at bedtime, I got an almost perfect straight line overnight. I am on a relatively new cartridge of Fiasp so can't blame that. I have taken another 3 units this morning along with my Levemir (back up to 24 units) and still no sign of levels coming down. I just scanned 8.2 but I guess that at least it is holding it's own against FOTF. So much for the heat reducing my insulin needs. That said it is so hot that I am doing less physical activity. I really don't like the heat.
> Arthur went really well   at the drive yesterday.... almost too well.... he nearly pulled Ian's arms out of their sockets. He is ordinarily really lazy and you have to constantly push him on and he came out of the trailer like a donkey when we got there and was reluctant to even walk around the field before we set off and I really thought he might just refuse to go and we would have to put him back in the trailer and go home (It was his first drive without Zak next to him.... who of course ends up doing most of the work)..... but once we set off he was really up for it!   Quite infuriating in some respects that he has all that power but he has never offered us any of it in the 3+ years we have had him. He is usually such a desperately nappy horse. Yesterday was quite a revelation! The heat didn't seem to bother him at all and the route was reasonably flat which I think he enjoyed more than the hills at home here. The problem is that it will now be even more frustrating when he refuses to pull at home when we take him out. We need to find some means of motivating him. It certainly isn't that he is unfit or incapable! On a positive note, he is an incredibly chilled and friendly horse and he is bonny and really easy to handle in all respects and absolutely loves people and everyone who lives around the farm loves him. He just won't work freely 99% of the time.
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope your levels are better now. Do take it easy today. That is a scary low when you have very little hypo awareness. Please keep hypo treatments very close to hand as we often find that hypos don't come alone.


Interesting about Arthur. So 2 parameters changed - flat not hilly and super hot not normal temperature. Usually some reason for being collar shy but, short of a desire to work only on Mediterranean plains, rather difficult to identify! ? Some hidden stiffness relieved by heat?


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Interesting about Arthur. So 2 parameters changed - flat not hilly and super hot not normal temperature. Usually some reason for being collar shy but, short of a desire to work only on Mediterranean plains, rather difficult to identify! ? Some hidden stiffness relieved by heat?


Interesting thoughts Tina.... thanks for them as sometimes it is hard to see beyond the daily frustration. There were other parameters that changed yesterday too.... first time being driven away from home and somewhere strange without Zak next to him.... ie he needed to keep up because he didn't know where he was and didn't have Zak next to him for comfort/support. I like that you mention "collar shy" because we have just changed his collar.... although we have been driving him round the roads locally with the new (second hand) collar without so much success, the last few days, but maybe it has taken time for him to feel comfortable in it. The previous one wasn't a bad fit and not rubbing him at all but this one is a better shape for him and it was something Ian made comment about yesterday as possibly being a factor. He is however also extremely nappy under saddle or even just long reining him away from home but of course he is always keen when you turn for home. Interestingly he is really good at breeching. In fact he does have lots of great qualities but not going forward is incredibly frustrating to deal with, especially when we are used to horses that are very forward going and give 100%.  

I do think part of the problem is psychological.... He has lived on his own for quite a long time (far too long) from quite a young age due to serious integration issues and getting kicked and injured, so whilst he can see other horses, he isn't part of a herd and I think that affects his confidence. We keep trying but unfortunately Zak will not share the field with him and we can't afford for either of them to get injured just now and Arthur doesn't have the nowse not to get cornered in the field and hammered or put through a fence. We also think he may have been "started" by being tied on the side of another horse (travellor style) rather than singly, so that he has become used to just jogging along a few inches behind a more experienced horse. He is pretty numb to leg and whip aids and he started life in the hawker community where his sister is, I believe, winning money road racing, so he was sold on as a 2 year old because he just wouldn't "go". He flies round his field which is very rough and undulating and really moves well, so it is hard to believe that it is stiffness or pain. Interestingly he could stand in the stable for a month 24/7 and then lead out and he would walk like a donkey ..... he just isn't fizzy or silly at all, trailer loads so easily I have to tell him to wait or he would be in before I get the ramp down, travels great and doesn't poo in the trailer which suggests that he is very chilled and comes out cool calm and collected ... but he certainly found some "go" from somewhere yesterday!!


----------



## ColinUK

Gym done. Both weights and then a scheduled run. 
Decided to treat myself to a relaxing bath before work. 
Ended up dropping a bath sheet into the freshly filled bath, dislodging a shower screen and stubbing my toe! 
And it’s the first time I’ve used this bath as a bath and it’s too narrow. It’s fine in length but it’s way too skimpy on width. I won’t bother again in a hurry!


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> Interesting thoughts Tina.... thanks for them as sometimes it is hard to see beyond the daily frustration. There were other parameters that changed yesterday too.... first time being driven away from home and somewhere strange without Zak next to him.... ie he needed to keep up because he didn't know where he was and didn't have Zak next to him for comfort/support. I like that you mention "collar shy" because we have just changed his collar.... although we have been driving him round the roads locally with the new (second hand) collar without so much success, the last few days, but maybe it has taken time for him to feel comfortable in it. The previous one wasn't a bad fit and not rubbing him at all but this one is a better shape for him and it was something Ian made comment about yesterday as possibly being a factor. He is however also extremely nappy under saddle or even just long reining him away from home but of course he is always keen when you turn for home. Interestingly he is really good at breeching. In fact he does have lots of great qualities but not going forward is incredibly frustrating to deal with, especially when we are used to horses that are very forward going and give 100%.
> 
> I do think part of the problem is psychological.... He has lived on his own for quite a long time (far too long) from quite a young age due to serious integration issues and getting kicked and injured, so whilst he can see other horses, he isn't part of a herd and I think that affects his confidence. We keep trying but unfortunately Zak will not share the field with him and we can't afford for either of them to get injured just now and Arthur doesn't have the nowse not to get cornered in the field and hammered or put through a fence. We also think he may have been "started" by being tied on the side of another horse (travellor style) rather than singly, so that he has become used to just jogging along a few inches behind a more experienced horse. He is pretty numb to leg and whip aids and he started life in the hawker community where his sister is, I believe, winning money road racing, so he was sold on as a 2 year old because he just wouldn't "go". He flies round his field which is very rough and undulating and really moves well, so it is hard to believe that it is stiffness or pain. Interestingly he could stand in the stable for a month 24/7 and then lead out and he would walk like a donkey ..... he just isn't fizzy or silly at all, trailer loads so easily I have to tell him to wait or he would be in before I get the ramp down, travels great and doesn't poo in the trailer which suggests that he is very chilled and comes out cool calm and collected ... but he certainly found some "go" from somewhere yesterday!!


Settling into a new collar and being by himself do sound promising explanations. Although it does sound as though his background gives multiple possibilities. Interesting that the road racing travellers gave "won't go" as a  reason and that he is nappy - he doesn't sound a dishonest horse otherwise - maybe his early life taught him that things generally got worse as he progressed - although the best of them can drive out gloomily and return like a gleeful rocket . Oh well, who said horses were easy?


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Interesting that the road racing travellers gave "won't go" as a reason and that he is nappy - he doesn't sound a dishonest horse otherwise


We were getting this info third hand through the dealer we bought him off who Ian knows well and we have probably put our own interpretation onto their "not fast enough" and we are now seeing it as "won't go" because of the way he is with us but I have sneaky feeling they had employed some heavy handed tactics on him as a youngster. The dealer certainly said that he was bomb proof and "the lads" had dropped empty gas cylinders off the back and he hadn't flinched, so I am wondering what other tricks they used to try to make him go forward. I imagine this may be why he is numb to the aids, but really hard to re-sensitize them once they are switched off to it. 
He also has a tendency to stop without warning sometimes and he has dropped myself and Ian several times due to this but also done it driving. Once single when he nearly put Ian over the dash board and it caught him really unawares as he was going forward reasonably nicely for once  and then just slammed on the brakes but several times out driving pairs or occasionally tandem when the other horse has just dragged him along for a couple of strides until he got it together again. Changes in tarmac colour like a darker repair patch across the road can cause it or sometimes a damp patch even on roads he is on regularly, so I wonder if there may be a sight issue but he will go through water without any great difficulty.

He is a sweet but complex little lad. I was gobsmacked yesterday when he just carried himself and put his back into it and pulled like a steam train! I genuinely thought after we put to that he wouldn't go at all and we would be going straight home again with him. He was so reluctant when we first yoked up but once we got behind the other turnouts he was off. Might try driving him singly behind Zak at home, so Ian and I take a single turnout each round the block and see if that makes any difference. Even ridden out with other horses though he is nappy and doesn't want to keep up or follow on when you leave the farm which is really quite unusual I think. Funny beast! Wish they could talk to us and tell us the issue!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! A nice 5'2 this morning, made me smile despite waking up a bit grumpy (nothing serious, I just wanted to sleep more). 

I'm in a good mood. Had a beautiful day yesterday, very sunny, went to read outside after work and in the evening, a few housemates invited me to the beach. One of them has a paddle board, they seem to be very popular at the moment, and I tried it for the first time. Was nice, especially because I was the passenger and didn't have to lift a finger, my mate did all the work!  also first time I swim in the sea in England, and thinking about it, that makes about 3 years without swimming in the sea at all. I used to spend every summer by the beach since I was a child, so it was a special moment for me. Weather permitting, I'll do it more often now. The water is still cold for a Mediterranean body, don't get me wrong!


----------



## gll

Hey all. 13.1
Had a post half written out but had to go out and left it all abandoned...wups
Much of the same uphill battle today with trying to keep bg to a dull roar.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Hey all. 13.1
> Had a post half written out but had to go out and left it all abandoned...wups
> Much of the same uphill battle today with trying to keep bg to a dull roar.


Really looking forward to the day when I can give you a gold star response or even just a "thumbs up like" as oppose to a "care"
Hope you can get some better support to make a breakthrough with your treatment soon. You must be exhausted! This has been going on forever!!.... but then I don't need to tell you that... (((HUGS)))


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Really looking forward to the day when I can give you a gold star response or even just a "thumbs up like" as oppose to a "care"
> Hope you can get some better support to make a breakthrough with your treatment soon. You must be exhausted! This has been going on forever!!.... but then I don't need to tell you that... (((HUGS)))


you and me both. hopefully have some news tomorrow or ill be hiding under my duvet in tears (half joking half not)


----------



## Lucyr

eggyg said:


> I love Skye. We had a week there in 2018. Best holiday ever, although it rained every single day! And it was only first week of September. Watch those midges whilst you’re up in Bonnie Scotland.


It’s so windy here! Heading over to Harris tomorrow… if the ferry can go.


----------



## gll

Lucyr said:


> It’s so windy here! Heading over to Harris tomorrow… if the ferry can go.


keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> keeping everything crossed for you x


Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!


----------



## eggyg

Thought I might be first on! A very early good morning. SEVEN!  

Been awake since 3, Zara cried out in her sleep and I immediately woke. Haven’t slept since, very sticky night. Eventually came downstairs at 3.50. I was surprised how dark it was. 

Zara off to other grandparents this morning and I’m off for my monthly “ big” shop. Oh joy. NOT! Then nana nap this afternoon! 

Have a good day when you all eventually get up.


----------



## eggyg

Lucyr said:


> It’s so windy here! Heading over to Harris tomorrow… if the ferry can go.


Fingers crossed it will. Now I’m really jealous, we wanted to go to Lewis and Harris this year but it was so expensive to rent a cottage in the area we wanted. Maybe next year. Enjoy.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Too hot to sleep much - FBG 6.0. Still working on the triffids - bought a bigger brush cutter yesterday which Taras happily grabbed to continue the assault. The clouds of clegs, no-see-ums, and the odd angry wasp add to the delicious excitement of the work. Have an excuse not to do too much today as BFF driving over. Last time I saw her she was repairing her barn roof - 78 and no sense at all happily.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today


----------



## rayray119

Well I've just woken up and checked and 6.2 so I'm going to go with that.    I was going to do some background testing today but now I've got stuff to try and sort out. However I think I might bit the bullet and reduce my Livetmir a bit anyway I'm always nervous about a change causing problems but we'll see what happens with a half unit reduction I do offen find background changes hard on pens as sometimes the smallest change i can do is too much of one.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.4 for me.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.4


----------



## gll

Good Morning all. Scan says 12.5, fingers 13.0 (quite shocked they are that close).
Spent the night drifting my way down again from silly numbers.

Need to get organised and make some notes before this afternoons phonecall. 
Fully expecting some delays with having to get approval if the DSN greenlights it all so might not know the proper outcome today.
Will keep you all updated

Have a fabby day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

@Michael12421 seems very low again. Are you ok?

My BG 4.6 just where I like it.
Pulse 63 just where I like it
BP 115/73 just where I like it

Ever get the feeling that trap door is about to spring?

Today, more exercise. Managed 148 minutes of exercise walking on the beach yesterday. It was a bit warm but thankfully there was a slight cloud cover. My friend recovered enough to come out walking too in the afternoon which was good.

No other plans for today yet

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.1

I accidentally knocked my Libre off at school yesterday. Because of the warm weather we don’t have blazers on (would have saved the sensor) and the Libre was on the same arm as the arm I carry my school bag with. As I took my bag off to sit down in history the strap caught between the sensor and the adhesive and just ripped it off. Oops!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.4 here.

Easily done @Lily123 - annoying tho!

Fingers crossed the ferry’s running today @Lucyr - any piccies?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. A hot sticky night, and was woken around 6am by a neighbour’s alarm going off, and realised we were having a power cut. Only brief, fortunately, and it didn’t stop the wood pigeons' constant dawn chorus. Does anyone know where their off switch is?


----------



## Fagor

6.1 
Improvements continue from 14.3 Sunday.
Relief as Libre graph shows BGs between ~5 and 8 overnight. Had swings between 4 & 14 (in about 2 hrs) recently or consistently high between 11 and 14, corrections didn't always work, but DP doesn't help.
Here's to more boring graphs.


----------



## Michael12421

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> @Michael12421 seems very low again. Are you ok?


Yes I am fine thanks, a few carbs and a mug of tea and ready to face the day


----------



## ColinUK

BG 7.4
BP a very nice 95/64
Putting the BG down to the heat last night. I’ll test again in an hour or so and no doubt it’ll be a more reassuring 6. something


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something here, not liking the heat 

@Michael12421 maybe time to reduce your basal a bit again my lovely xx


----------



## goodybags

Morning 7.7 just now (not sure what it was when I woke up) 
as I had run out of strips in my bedside testing kit.

had a pleasant surprise when I got home yesterday 
as we had had delivery of 2 fans I had ordered online last week 
not cheap but they certainly were most appreciated last night.

today is the anniversary of my Brother passing away (16 years ago) 
it’s a work day - so hopefully a good day at work 

Stay Cool and have a great day everybody


----------



## Lucyr

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.4 here.
> 
> Easily done @Lily123 - annoying tho!
> 
> Fingers crossed the ferry’s running today @Lucyr - any piccies?


Pic of us being first in the ferry queue this morning. Haven’t taken many scenic ones yet but will when we get there! 13c here and bg of 8


----------



## gll

You are all too good at morning BP checks. Actually had to do one as I managed to get a drs appointment for today (its a miracle I know). 123/83 after sipping coffee and sitting on hold to them with the infuriating hold music - Ill take it 
I hate doing my bp, it usually takes 2-3 goes for me to chill out enough to get a decent reading. (in GPs is so much worse and they have given up trying there).
120/80 is pretty normal for me on baby dose bp tablets (which were left on as they wouldn't do any harm)


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> You are all too good at morning BP checks. Actually had to do one as I managed to get a drs appointment for today (its a miracle I know). 123/83 after sipping coffee and sitting on hold to them with the infuriating hold music - Ill take it
> I hate doing my bp, it usually takes 2-3 goes for me to chill out enough to get a decent reading. (in GPs is so much worse and they have given up trying there).
> 120/80 is pretty normal for me on baby dose bp tablets (which were left on as they wouldn't do any harm)


I don’t check BP every day but tend to check maybe two weeks or so every couple of months just to keep an eye on it. 
My BP monitor is easily one of the breast purchases I’ve ever made as it’s a doddle to use. It’s an Omron wrist one and it’s read exactly the same as the one at the GP surgery whenever we’ve checked it. 
So it’s one handed, no external tubes etc and it’s tiny.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Morning 7.7 just now (not sure what it was when I woke up)
> as I had run out of strips in my bedside testing kit.
> 
> had a pleasant surprise when I got home yesterday
> as we had had delivery of 2 fans I had ordered online last week
> not cheap but they certainly were most appreciated last night.
> 
> today is the anniversary of my Brother passing away (16 years ago)
> it’s a work day - so hopefully a good day at work
> 
> Stay Cool and have a great day everybody


May his memory be a blessing x


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> I don’t check BP every day but tend to check maybe two weeks or so every couple of months just to keep an eye on it.
> My BP monitor is easily one of the breast purchases I’ve ever made as it’s a doddle to use. It’s an Omron wrist one and it’s read exactly the same as the one at the GP surgery whenever we’ve checked it.
> So it’s one handed, no external tubes etc and it’s tiny.


I have an omrom (arm) one too. Also verified by GP surgery to be accurate.
I read about 160/100 (ish) in the GPs and I don't even feel stressed


----------



## Gwynn

Interesting @ColinUK I have always wondered about the wrist BP monitors. I will have another look.

I check my BP seven times a day (along with other measurements). Started doing it because I needed better data for the doctor. A simple BP reading at the doctors was not sufficient. They were investigating my heart at the time.

Interestingly since starting taking potassium and manesium supplements and analysing my food for potassium to get it in a better state both my blood pressure and pulse have become normal and consistently so. Whether it is the potassium, a placaebo effect, the weather, etc I cannot say, but it is actually helping my heart.

All the readings were 'off' before which is why the doctor ordered tests, but had no advice or insight into what may be going on. It was only by chance I discovered that one of my medications was likely messing things up potassium wise and therefore heart wise. But the doctor could clearly see that my blood serum potassium levels were right at the bottom of the normal range, so there was a clue (perhaps). Interesting. Oh and I do feel a lot better now too. Differently better. Hard to describe.


----------



## Michael12421

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 9.something here, not liking the heat
> 
> @Michael12421 maybe time to reduce your basal a bit again my lovely xx


_I do try but have problems.   normally have 17 units of Toujeo each morning, if I reduce it to 16, and it takes a couple  of days to work, then my morning readings are much higher.  I am going to try alternating, on  even dates having 16 and odd dates 17 to see if that helps._


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 this morning for me.


ColinUK said:


> My BP monitor is easily one of the breast purchases I’ve ever made . . . .


Aren't you supposed to put it on your arm?


----------



## rebrascora

8.1 for me again this morning. Unusual for me to be consistent at anything! I increased evening Levemir by another unit last night too, so I am back up to my normal winter dose but it doesn't seem to have made much difference.   My body is clearly feeling stressed by the heat and I am not sleeping deeply like I usually do and I wake up groggy instead of refreshed. The bedrooms downstairs are not too hot as I keep the south facing curtains closed to keep the heat out. My bedroom upstairs in the roof space is way too hot for comfort..... Nice in winter when the heat from downstairs rises but not comfortable at this time of year at all.

@gll My BP did that last week at the docs. It normally goes up a bit but not 160/100 level! I am now having a week of home monitoring to keep the Dr happy.... and reassure myself too I guess. Actually the Dr was more convinced it was an aberration than me. Thought I might have to cut my cheese and olive consumption and forego my morning coffee with cream... ie cut my salt and caffeine intake. These are the things that make up for all the other stuff I have cut from my diet so I was a bit worried for a few days! My wrist monitor isn't very consistent and threw out a few scary readings in a scatter gun range when I got home, so I have borrowed my sisters old arm cuff meter which she checked against her new one before sending over. It is giving me 115-135/70-85 which is about my standard range, so panic over. Phew. I am now appreciating my morning coffee just that little bit more as a result. Nothing like the risk of losing something to make you really savour it.


----------



## gll

Well I've go go in for a face to face at 4pm for him to check heart and check the blistering from the pressure in my legs. Yay but now I need to be a non PJ wearing person.
So much medical today.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'8 today. 

A bit surprised I don't have any message from my pharmacy yet (they send a text when my prescriptions are ready to collect). I ordered strips a week ago, and I was starting to worry I didn't actually complete the order, but I checked the website and it's there. Still have a full pot of 50 so I'm alright to get them next week.


----------



## Elenka_HM

@gll  I hope your appointment goes well and it's worth changing out of your pyjamas. Hugs!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... funny thin cloud cover with blue showing through, but still humid and sticky.

8.4 first thing, dropped to 6.7 now.  No doubt the 8.4 is due to the hypo treatments at 1 am for a 3.4.  1 Dextrose and 1 ginger cookie seems to raise me into the 8s where it stays with a flat line all night, before dropping after I wake up.  I must buy some jelly babies, will any brand do?  Or is there a preferred brand?

BP was done this morning with the wrist cuff (which is pretty accurate) due to having the Omnipod on my right upper arm,  138/83 which is a vast improvement from what it has been.  However I'm now on 7.5mg Bisoprolol, 50mg Losartan and 2.5mg Felodipine.  I've been really struggling for the past 3 years.  Oddly I often have better results in the surgery.

@Michael12421 I hope you can sort this basal adjustment out, otherwise is there any other basal you could use such as Levemir which is so much easier to adjust.

@gll good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... funny thin cloud cover with blue showing through, but still humid and sticky.
> 
> 8.4 first thing, dropped to 6.7 now.  No doubt the 8.4 is due to the hypo treatments at 1 am for a 3.4.  1 Dextrose and 1 ginger cookie seems to raise me into the 8s where it stays with a flat line all night, before dropping after I wake up.  I must buy some jelly babies, will any brand do?  Or is there a preferred brand?
> 
> BP was done this morning with the wrist cuff (which is pretty accurate) due to having the Omnipod on my right upper arm,  138/83 which is a vast improvement from what it has been.  However I'm now on 7.5mg Bisoprolol, 50mg Losartan and 2.5mg Felodipine.  I've been really struggling for the past 3 years.  Oddly I often have better results in the surgery.
> 
> @Michael12421 I hope you can sort this basal adjustment out, otherwise is there any other basal you could use such as Levemir which is so much easier to adjust.
> 
> @gll good luck this afternoon.


I often wonder what cocktail of BP meds they decide on, my other half has 2.5mg bisoprolol, 100mg Losartan and 5mg felodopine. He does get a terrible tickly cough tough. Losartan I think is the culprit.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.6 for me.

Currently on a video shoot. Damn it's boring but has to be done. A bit warm to be booted, suited and blindfolded. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@Pattidevans 
Levemir is not available to me


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 this morning, but with the weather and not being able to resist a magnum yesterday evening. 

Had an interesting morning yesterday at the optician’s went for my routine yesterday test (not diabetes one), right eye had deteriorated very badly, I have a cataract which is not advanced enough to need surgery yet and had a scan which showed I have Posterior Vitreous detachment, which doesn’t get treated, anyway new prescription should help with the blurriness that I get When looking at screens.

Missing both @Lanny  and @SueEK hope you are both doing ok.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> I must buy some jelly babies, will any brand do?  Or is there a preferred brand?


maynards jb (left) - 78g per 100g and tesco jb (right) - 80.3g per 100g


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 7.8 this morning, but with the weather and not being able to resist a magnum yesterday evening.
> 
> Had an interesting morning yesterday at the optician’s went for my routine yesterday test (not diabetes one), right eye had deteriorated very badly, I have a cataract which is not advanced enough to need surgery yet and had a scan which showed I have Posterior Vitreous detachment, which doesn’t get treated, anyway new prescription should help with the blurriness that I get When looking at screens.
> 
> Missing both @Lanny  and @SueEK hope you are both doing ok.


That’s exactly what I’ve got Lorraine, but in both eyes. No treatment, but I find the floaters, particularly the large upside 7 in my right eye very annoying at times. Great getting old is it?


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Lidl JBs work just fine for me and cheap enough at 59p a bag if I remember rightly.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> That’s exactly what I’ve got Lorraine, but in both eyes. No treatment, but I find the floaters, particularly the large upside 7 in my right eye very annoying at times. Great getting old is it?             Group 7-day waking average?


I thought that is what you had as well as I knew I had seen it on this thread, yeah getting old is wonderful. When they say things are age related I think well that is not me, I am not old, then I remember I am getting there.


----------



## gll

bolus insulin added and basal changed, paperwork being done and i can hopefully pick it up at GPs at the next appointment in just over an hour  happy crying not hiding under the duvet crying


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I think I did quite a bit of research into the BP monitor. 
Previously I had a self inflating one which was a pain to use to beautiful to look at. That had to go on to the upper arm. 
This is much easier being wrist and it’s got quite clear indications that it’s in position or off slightly. 
I’m checking mornings and evenings now just to get data for the doc.


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK which model of bp monitor do you use?


----------



## TinaD

Grannylorraine said:


> I thought that is what you had as well as I knew I had seen it on this thread, yeah getting old is wonderful. When they say things are age related I think well that is not me, I am not old, then I remember I am getting there.


I am old and I prefer it to the only alternative.


----------



## gll

So other drs appointment. he listened to my heart and lungs (no issues detected) but wants to send me for a chest xray and heart scan to be sure.
said it could possibly well be lymphoedema (my aunt has it and shes the closest thing to mums family history as I have now).


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> @ColinUK which model of bp monitor do you use?


Omron RS7 Intelli IT

I’ve hunted through receipts and can confirm  that I bought it on eBay for £44 in March 2021.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Nice and cool after yesterday's rather sticky heat. 
FBG 5.7 today. 
The jungle clearance continues.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you insulatard!  Taken nearly two weeks and regular increases in units but we’ve gone into the 5s and a house special to boot!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 12.5 on waking. Fingerpick confirmed about the same.

Smooth lines and my libre aren't something I ever usually use in the same sentence.
Dinner last night was a little hit n miss but as I have been warned fiasp doesn't like higher numbers but I was done with dinner in about 4 hours (another rarity) and was on half the bolus units I'm to have normally during the switchover 
I can only assume the blip around midnight was dinner insulin being done with and waiting for new basal to kick which has been shifted from my old timings?

Todays plans - need to do a bunch of housework, we have new doors being fitted tomorrow so needs to be strangers in the house level of clean 

Have a fab day everyone x

Well done @merrymunky on the HS


----------



## Lanny

Oops! In what seems like “a blink of the eyes” it’s been about two weeks since my last post on here! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Little Miss Distracted has been VERY distracted! With one thing or another & I just lost track of how long it’s been! 

First off, my sleeping pattern is completely off & I’ve kept trying these last two weeks to get it back to no avail so, just sleeping WHEN I can; no matter the time of day! 

I’m actually about to go to bed now & remembered you lovely lot & decided to post before I get distracted & forget again! 

I’ve been frantically trying to get my body clock back in time for The Open at St Andrews starting tomorrow but, “No Can Do!” Not at this last minute late hour! I’ll just watch it live when I can & sleep through what I can’t! 

I’ve had my PIP form though the post, had it filled in with the case worker’s help, posted off a few days ago & just await the verdict & before that, another accessor to follow up my answers on the form before getting any PIP payments every month if they decide I qualify?

My menopausal cycles have been all over the place which hasn’t helped the sleeping situation as every time I get close to a “normal day!” it comes along & makes me more tired & the body clock just goes out the window! 

I’ve been watching a lot of tv shows at odd hours through the day, & at night, when I’m awake & only the midday alarm for tresiba & pills is a daily constant!

I just finished watching an absolute GEM of a Chinese historical drama on Amazon Prime video that’s been low key due to a young cast of unknown rookie actors that was only 25 episodes long since Sunday & LAUGHED SO MUCH at both the leading female & male leads! “Love Story of Court Enemies” that was shown in China in 2020 & been on Amazon prime since April 2021: it’s been sitting on my watch list for AGES before I got around to watching it; put on the list at the same time as “The Rebel Princess” & just didn’t think it could be up to The Rebel Princess & the legendary Zhang Ziyi at the time! Indeed it isn’t BUT, it’s a gem nonetheless that I’ve been enjoying a lot!  AND I watched it REALLY fast: all 25 episodes in 2 days; rewatched it all now 4 or 5 times since! It’s just as well my hearing of Mandarin has come along in leaps & bounds now as “my goodness!” the female lead speaks it at “a million miles an hour” AND I can STILL hear it & hardly need the subtitles which are SO American in flavour, they were too in TRP, it makes me laugh but, you get the context & meaning across fast to keep up with how fast the actress says her dialogue! 

It was such a romantic, comedic story line that I just assumed it’s fiction but, it’s actually based on historical facts. About the only civilian princess of the Qing dynasty who started of as a lowly cook at the Imperial kitchens of the Forbidden City! Then became an Imperial doctor at the Imperial Hospital who married a palace guard & bodyguard to the Emperor. They were both allowed to leave the palace after he adopted her as his daughter & gave her the title of a princess as the couple roamed over China practicing her medicine as they went! Cooking & medicine were akin to each other as in those times it was herbal medicine & both needs a very good “nose” for the ingredients to make good food & good medicine!

The lead actress just makes this drama portraying a historical figure that was SO far ahead of her time!  Who speaks as fast she thinks!

I highly recommend it if you have Amazon prime or you can watch it for free on youtube though, the sound is a bit dodgy in some episodes on youtube AND you may need to rewind a lot as the dialogue is SO fast! 

Now that I’ve started posting again I’ll try & keep it up despite being distracted by the golf from tomorrow on!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 for me.

Congrats on the HS @merrymunky.
Nice to see you back @Lanny


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9
It is two years ago today that my lovely dog Lola died.  Thank goodness that I still have Missy


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 7.3 after I got up and went to the loo! I usually do it whilst still lying down in bed. So I suspect the real number is probably 5.2!  

Not going to be as warm today for us.18 degrees or so. Better for getting things done. Day at home waiting for a delivery of bits and pieces from Wicks. Mr Eggy constructing raised bed number 6. He’s been tossing and turning since 4 o’clock which is unlike him, he’ll be excited, he loves a project. That’ll keep him busy. I, in the meantime, have loads to do, sorting out yesterdays big shop. I just shoved it all in the fridge to deal with today. Could do with flicking a duster about and pushing the Shark over the floors. We’ll see. I’m retired I can do it tomorrow! Tomorrow never comes though, does it? 

Have a wonderful Wednesday.
Big congratulations @merrymunky on the lesser spotted HS. I’ve not seen a five for weeks never mind one with a two after it.


----------



## ColinUK

@freesia budge up on the 7.2 step a bit as I’m joining you there today. 
Ran high all day yesterday really and went to bed on a 7. 
I’m blaming the heat as I made wise food choices yesterday and clocked up 15,000 steps. 

@Lanny  I’ve added Love Story of Court Enemies to my list after your glowing review!

In other news I’ve been assigned an ISVA and we meet for the first time Monday afternoon so that ought to help with the stress of dealing with the police. 

BP this morning 95/58


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg It’s still too hot to dust I think. Unless you’re wafting those dusters around in your own interpretation of the Dance of the Seven Veils in which case Mr Eggy might get a little distracted from his project!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg It’s still too hot to dust I think. Unless you’re wafting those dusters around in your own interpretation of the Dance of the Seven Veils in which case Mr Eggy might get a little distracted from his project!


That’s a good idea Colin. Mr Eggy is easy to distract, I’m off to get the microfibres out. Those nice multi coloured ones, not the boring yellow ones. I’ve only got six though, hmm…it’s ok I don’t think Mr Eggy will be counting!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Congratulations @merrymunky a rare HS

My BG this morning a nice 4.8
BP nice and normal
Pulse nice and normal

All very ok since I upped my potassium (or did something else that I am not aware of or cannot remember). Let's hope it continues.

Sun has just shown itself so my morning walk may be a bit on the warm side.

Plans for today? Er, um, nothing yet. How dull. I am sure I will think of something....

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.7 here. Got another chat with my DSN today, more tweaking please!

The dance of the seven dusters @eggyg - hmmm, doesn’t quite have the same ring to it.

Great to have you back @Lanny even if you have just gone to bed!

That’s brilliant @merrymunky - a very welcome HS.

The sun’s back in action after yesterday’s cloud cover and spot of rain. There’s a nice breeze too. Keep cool ev1!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. We missed out on the rain yesterday. Black clouds all around, daughter 6 miles up the road reported a couple of heavy showers, but nothing here. We always miss out, the poor garden is looking frazzled.


----------



## Nayshiftin

sg295 said:


> First appointment with new hospital today.
> 
> Rather nervous but hopefully will be fine!


I hope this goes well for you, it's a start though to hopefully something better


----------



## Nayshiftin

Morning 7.3 this morning


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a horrendous night tossing, turning, perspiring the night before last. Woke to 16.1 about 10 points more than I expected. My daytime BGs were fine but this morning I woke to 15.0. What's going on? ☹️


----------



## Fagor

7.1, slightly disappointed as 4.6 earlier, but another day with no highs or lows.


----------



## Nayshiftin

MikeyBikey said:


> Had a horrendous night tossing, turning, perspiring the night before last. Woke to 16.1 about 10 points more than I expected. My daytime BGs were fine but this morning I woke to 15.0. What's going on? ☹️


My bg spiked to 12.5 after a walk last night I put it down to dehydration could this be the same for you?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> . . . .  after I got up and went to the loo! I usually do it whilst still lying down in bed. . . . .


Ooops 

Well done to @merrymunky on getting down to the 5's and your HS as well.

It was 4.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Sheila.taylor12

Getting up earlier and walking my pooch before having breakfast is actually proving to be a success for both of us!!! My bg was 7.7 when I woke up and 8.3 after walking 1.5hours!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Sheila.taylor12 said:


> Getting up earlier and walking my pooch before having breakfast is actually proving to be a success for both of us!!! My bg was 7.7 when I woke up and 8.3 after walking 1.5hours!



Walking in the heat of the day for a dog is akin to us walking barefoot wearing a fur coat and hat! However, there is a moronic element that do so. I suspect some brought a dog in lockdowns and now don't want the commitment!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Nayshiftin said:


> My bg spiked to 12.5 after a walk last night I put it down to dehydration could this be the same for you?



Maybe, but before bed I preloaded with a pint of water!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.6 today, not much going on, just work and got to bake a cake this evening.

@merrymunky - Congratulations on your HS.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ooops
> 
> Well done to @merrymunky on getting down to the 5's and your HS as well.
> 
> It was 4.8 for me today.
> 
> Dez


Unfortunate choice of words! I promise I’m not quite at that stage yet!


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> I often wonder what cocktail of BP meds they decide on, my other half has 2.5mg bisoprolol, 100mg Losartan and 5mg felodopine. He does get a terrible tickly cough tough. Losartan I think is the culprit.


It’s taken so long to arrive at this combination.  I asked for the Bisoprolol as my heart was racing a lot of the time.  It Made me so breathless and ill.  However whilst it slowed my heart to normal, it did nothing for my BP.  So we added Losartan, which did nothing much and then Felodipine.  FWIW Losartan is a 2nd generation ACE inhibitor and is not supposed to give you the tickly cough, but I think it does.  Not as badly as Lisinopril, but nonetheless.



Michael12421 said:


> @Pattidevans
> Levemir is not available to me


Why is that @Michael12421 ?  Is it because yu are in Spain?


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Unfortunate choice of words! I promise I’m not quite at that stage yet!



I thought you might be doing urine tests in bed!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 on the nose for me

Ah, pleasant breeze blowing through the patio door.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.1 today.  I'm supuctating the half unit redecarion I in Livermir yesterday and continued with today(this is when I'm not usually spending that much time outside). However still need less at other points(it's so hard getting my background right ss I cant change it for different times of day other then day time or night time) I just checked because I wasn't sure if I was hot or low end discovered a I have a either so sligt rise) also I'm getting fed up with this heat I always havit been a fan of it now I'm even less of one.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6.3 here.

Yesterday I said I was expecting the text from the pharmacy, sure enough I got it an hour after posting. Went to pick up my strips after using the last strip of my penultimate pot, so satisfying!

Last night I planned a meal with broccoli, tomatoes and tofu but didn't cook it, so I made it now for...brunch? Just cooked it in olive oil with a clove of garlic and a lot of oregano. Simple recipe and simple flavours, but I love the colours and I feel I'm eating something healthy


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Overcast with a cool breeze today...last night we had decided to fire the BBQ up today.  Perhaps we'll just grill the burgers instead.

5.3 with a lovely straight line overnight.  Did eat all my dinner last night, small steak, mash and stringless beans followed by a fruit platter, so perhaps that helped i.e. no lows to overcorrect.

@merrymunky congrats on your HS.  Well done given the circumstances.

@Grannylorraine - sorry to hear about your eyes.  At least they can do something about cataracts.

@gll and @rebrascora thanks for the info about the JBs.  Hubby has just gone to Morrisons for some meat and bits and bobs so I have put JBs on his list.

@gll SO pleased to hear you are now on MDI.  As I understand it, Abasaglar is similar to Lantus?  Is the fast acting Fiasp?  You've spelled it Fisap in your sig LOL!  Obv you are fizzing with happiness.


----------



## Michael12421

Pattidevans said:


> Why is that @Michael12421 ?  Is it because yu are in Spain?


Well I don't know about the rest of Spain but in Andalucia it is not presribed


----------



## rayray119

Michael12421 said:


> Well I don't know about the rest of Spain but in Andalucia it is not presribed


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe Latus(but it does have a peak) has a shorter profile so adjustments might work quicker but not as flexible of Livermore but please correct me if I'm wrong about this which I may be


----------



## Benny G

rayray119 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe Latus(but it does have a peak) has a shorter profile so adjustments might work quicker but not as flexible of Livermore but please correct me if I'm wrong about this which I may be












						Levemir vs Lantus: What's the Difference?
					

Official answer: Levemir (detemir) and Lantus (glargine)  are both long acting insulins and no difference has been found in their...




					www.drugs.com


----------



## Benny G

Good afternoon all, 5.3

Nice to be back in range.


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to post earlier. It was a 6.7 for me with a reasonable straight overnight graph, so happy with that.
Ian gave me a go with the reins driving tandem last night.... first time. Managed about 15 mins of intense concentration as there is a lot to think about with 4 reins in one hand and one horse what seems like miles away. I managed a full right hand circle at a quiet junction (all the roads we drive with the horses are incredibly quiet and we basically have them to ourselves and then headed off down the hill home, but going down hill was a bit complicated as I had to shorten the wheel horse's reins. Anyway, the concentration was clearly too much for my BG levels and I needed to hand the reins back to Ian and get some carbs into me and just managed to avoid a dip into the red. I have to say the horses were really good particularly on the circle as I just slightly oversteered the lead horse and understeered the wheeler, so I nearly had them facing in opposite directions ie. jackknifed.... at which point you have no real rein contact ie no steering with the lead horse. Thankfully Zak stood still until I got myself sorted and then he went off my voice and squared himself up until I had contract with his mouth again.... Such a good lad. And he didn't get upset when Arthur bumped him up the bum as he came round. I certainly need more practice! It was challenging shall we say!       

Many congratulations to @merrymunky on your improved readings and House Special today.

@Lanny Lovely to see you back and an interesting review. Not sure I have the patience to watch something with subtitles on YouTube (and I don't have a TV) but it sounds like a lovely storyline. Hope you enjoy the golf.

@Michael12421 Hope you and Missy have a nice day together and can think back and remember with fondness, happy times with Lola. Hope to see a better waking reading tomorrow once your basal adjustment kicks in. 3 hypos in a row is very concerning.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Well I don't know about the rest of Spain but in Andalucia it is not presribed


I was offered it in N. Spain. The only things I couldn’t get were half unit pens and a pump.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> I was offered it in N. Spain. The only things I couldn’t get were half unit pens and a pump.


Well as you are aware each Junta has its own rules and regulations


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll SO pleased to hear you are now on MDI.  As I understand it, Abasaglar is similar to Lantus?  Is the fast acting Fiasp?  You've spelled it Fisap in your sig LOL!  Obv you are fizzing with happiness.


don't know what you are talking about re the signature *cough cough* fixed ty 

And yes I'm relieved and sorta overwhelmed (emotionally) at the mo 
So far playing by the book (aka dsn instructions) but logging carbs and probably being a little over carby until I get a very rough idea where my ratios are at so I can judge meals better. Even coming down to where I started from after a meal before the next one is massive.


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> Forgot to post earlier. It was a 6.7 for me with a reasonable straight overnight graph, so happy with that.
> Ian gave me a go with the reins driving tandem last night.... first time. Managed about 15 mins of intense concentration as there is a lot to think about with 4 reins in one hand and one horse what seems like miles away. I managed a full right hand circle at a quiet junction (all the roads we drive with the horses are incredibly quiet and we basically have them to ourselves and then headed off down the hill home, but going down hill was a bit complicated as I had to shorten the wheel horse's reins. Anyway, the concentration was clearly too much for my BG levels and I needed to hand the reins back to Ian and get some carbs into me and just managed to avoid a dip into the red. I have to say the horses were really good particularly on the circle as I just slightly oversteered the lead horse and understeered the wheeler, so I nearly had them facing in opposite directions ie. jackknifed.... at which point you have no real rein contact ie no steering with the lead horse. Thankfully Zak stood still until I got myself sorted and then he went off my voice and squared himself up until I had contract with his mouth again.... Such a good lad. And he didn't get upset when Arthur bumped him up the bum as he came round. I certainly need more practice! It was challenging shall we say!
> 
> Many congratulations to @merrymunky on your improved readings and House Special today.
> 
> @Lanny Lovely to see you back and an interesting review. Not sure I have the patience to watch something with subtitles on YouTube (and I don't have a TV) but it sounds like a lovely storyline. Hope you enjoy the golf.
> 
> @Michael12421 Hope you and Missy have a nice day together and can think back and remember with fondness, happy times with Lola. Hope to see a better waking reading tomorrow once your basal adjustment kicks in. 3 hypos in a row is very concerning.


Tandem? Supposedly hardest and most dangerous format historically used by fast, showy young men to demonstrate their skill and (possibly) pull a bird- the boy racers of yesteryear. My hat is off to you.


----------



## rebrascora

TinaD said:


> Tandem? Supposedly hardest and most dangerous format historically used by fast, showy young men to demonstrate their skill and (possibly) pull a bird- the boy racers of yesteryear. My hat is off to you.


Or as Ian says..... a "poor man's team", although in reality you are right and it is more skillful than driving a team and you have to have a lot of trust in your lead horse, which is why Zak is such a star. 
I do really admire Ian's confidence because we just put to in the farm yard the first time and then headed off down the road .... admittedly they are very quiet country lanes and the horses have done a lot of driven work singly and pairs and very occasionally unicorn, but tandem just feels that bit more intricate to drive. I walked ahead initially but within half a mile I was up with him. 

The last twice we have driven them out to a big original stick back gig, so looking quite elegant  , especially with our straw hats on as oppose to our usual scruffy selves with an exercise cart.   We have quite a few original vehicles which aren't quite good enough to win in the show ring but it is such a shame not to use them and you can see right over the hedgerows and of course the wheeler to keep a good eye on the lead horse. Ian is very proper with his driving so the reins are always in one hand and the whip is never in the holder but always in the hand at 45 degrees. Trying to use the whip on the lead horse is like fly fishing whilst you are plaiting a handful of tagliatelle. I did initially take over the whip until he had the hang of things a bit better, but just casting it out towards the lead horse on it's own is an art form. For those who worry about using a whip it is not there to beat the horse but to replace a riders leg in giving it an aid. ie instructing it what you want it to do and it should be applied as lightly as is necessary. Most times just hearing it moving through the air towards them is enough, which is just as well as my aim is very bad  and I get snagged in overhanging tree branches more often than touching the horse with it.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Well as you are aware each Junta has its own rules and regulations.


Dyou mind! I was living in a Principado LOL.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## Lanny

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The Open coverage starts at 06:30 & I’m looking forward to seeing Tiger Woods tee off at 15:10 IF I’m still awake by then? It’s just about the time I usually fall asleep, at the moment, some time in the afternoon after midday tresiba & meds! 

Before that, I’ll get my NR & Tresiba delivered from my local chemist when I call them at 09:00 & a tesco delivery, hopefully with my weekly treat of sushi which isn’t ALWAYS available, a wee bit later than usual at 13:00 to 14:00: it’s usually Wednesday 11:00 to 12:00; I changed it this week when there wasn’t any sushi on Tuesday & at THAT late an hour, as it were, that was the only slot left for today? It’s quite late for sushi as there’s little chance of getting it after lunch in the afternoon. It’s still too early, in the day, to get my email receipt yet telling me what IS being delivered today? So, fingers crossed? 

I’m about to have a wee power nap as I was up as usual, these days, just before midnight & I want to try and see as much live golf as possible! 

So, I’ll just post this now before I try catching at least 20 winks if not the full 40?  I’ll try anyway but, as to whether I get ANY shut eye at all right now; I don’t know?


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all

5.1 this morning. Seems 8 units of insulatard is working a treat.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7. 

Early morning as I have wall to wall appointments today starting with opticians at 9.15 to chose my new frames, then cut and colour, then a wee gap and then waxing. It’ll be at least 2pm by the time I toddle home. It’s good to get everything done together though, and a bit of exercise to boot. Looking at the forecast for the coming few days, it seems walking will be out of the question! 27/28 degrees…..up north!  We can’t handle that! I really feel sorry for those of you a bit further south.

See you all tomorrow. Have a good one.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a stubborn hypo before bed i stayed in target all night and woke to 5.7. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 13.8
Yesterday was interesting to see libre wise. Not entirely sure where dinner bolus got to as after 3 hours I didn't drop so did my basal went to bed and apparently then dropped. Was just waiting until I was snoozing and wasn't looking 
I've not to adjust anything yet and all she's done is re-juggle my old insulin total into different injections so makes sense its not a magic instant fix.
Seeing spikes vs flat topped mountain ranges is like space magic to me 
I've not to prebolus but I'm sure the phone will ring today delaying my eating by ooo say 10 mins and see what happens  I got plenty of buffer room and a libre to watch the science.

So today we are getting a new front and back door fitted. Unfortunately I have been putting off redecorating the kitchen until its done so I'll have no excuse (apart from cashflow and the fact I need a new cooker first). 

Hope you all have a great day today whatever you get up to x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Hmm yes it must be quite tough down south in all the heat. Thankfully, here it's pleasant with the occasional too hot bits when the cloud cover goes.

BG this morning 4.8 again. Suits me just fine.
BP 119/74 good
Pulse 64 good
All good.

Potassium in diet 3452mg
Saturated fats 12.4 g a bit higher than I like but we are having a pizza for tea.
Salt 3.44g ditto sat fats


Out for my morning walk at 8am. The sun is just making a stronger appearance. I think its a no coat day.

Teak oiled our wooden garden gate yesterday. It turned from a washed out pale grey colour to a beautiful dark wood colour. Glad I did it.

Nothing special planned for today.....yet

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

Another 7.1 morning. 
I know that weather and lack of sleep impacts the figure but it would be more reassuring to see it back into the 6’s at least.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today 

shirts & trousers tight, putting on weight again, 
I have put on another 5 KG, so now put back on 10KG since moved off Ozempic 
back in Feb when changed onto Trulicity, 
which hasn’t worked for me (well not like the Ozempic did)
still I’ve finally got a phone appointment (next month)
not with the cons who actually changed the Medication (seems he’s left) 
frustrated a GP can’t just change it back, but I guess I need to be patient.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 6.9 after at 4am 12.8. 

Thankgod it is cooler today - so far! 

Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning 5.3 today
> 
> shirts & trousers tight, putting on weight again,
> I have put on another 5 KG, so now put back on 10KG since moved off Ozempic
> back in Feb when changed onto Trulicity,
> which hasn’t worked for me (well not like the Ozempic did)
> still I’ve finally got a phone appointment (next month)
> not with the cons who actually changed the Medication (seems he’s left)
> frustrated a GP can’t just change it back, but I guess I need to be patient.
> 
> have a great day everybody


Are you sure that you’ve put on weight and it’s not the pixies who live in your wardrobe making mischief at night by just talking in seams a little bit?


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A decent 5.3 for me this lovely morning. Hope it doesn't get too hot later as am dreading Sunday forward.

Had to spend an hour dead heading the roses and cutting back the fedge yesterday. Then 2 hours with a bow saw as the chainsaw was out of action and I needed to empty the trailer of logs.

The great jungle clearance continues... chainsaw in for repair and so would Ukrainian be if I let him loose on my angle grinder. Brand new brush cutting blade worn to a nubbin and the lad was intending to use a metal cutting blade on it - they shatter and fly if abused. After explaining, then forbidding, then jumping up and down saying, in crescendo, "NO, NO, NO" I eventually got through with "New blade cheaper than new Ukrainian!" They are, poor dabs, very anxious about money - well, I suppose, most of us are given the rise in cost of living. I'm awaiting a fuel oil top up at £104 litre and, having filled the car and bought 5 gallons of diesel for the jeep at £161 lobster (even if I could find one) is definitely off the menu. Spent the evening burning some of the rubbish and standing over it to make sure the fire was out.

Oh well, this won't get baby a new bonnet, as Mum used to say. Off to feed the chickens and exercise the dog before it gets too warm. Then off down the shop to replenish squash supplies. Have a great day everyone and, particularly if you are further east, keep well hydrated.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all, 10.6
Vets and a bit of hedge trimming.


----------



## Fagor

6.4, with a little help from overnight snackettes as going a bit low, may need to drop BI.
But another day with no big swings (max 8.5) so


----------



## rayray119

6.1 long. Long story but ended up having to sleep on my celler last night.     I still seem to stugerying in the day to keep my sutgers up in the heat


----------



## Lanny

Couldn’t manage a wink! Up properly & watching golf. Will have a cup of Italian roast now before I phone the chemist for insulin delivery! 

With DP? 08:15 BS 8.1


----------



## Lucyr

9.4 here, probably the sandwich I had last night without bolusing for as my bgs were perfectly flat after a 70g carb tea and it made me nervous… holiday is giving good bgs in general though, a 9.4 after not blousing for a sandwich is still pretty decent. I’ve driven 1000+ miles since setting off on Friday, without any issues as targeting slightly cautious bgs. 

It was so windy and wild weather yesterday! We visited a few places, gale force winds, 12c and rain on/off most of the day. Fleeces and coat and woolly hat weather. In the late afternoon though, it brightened up so much that we took off our coats! The car had been left parked in the sun and was really hot inside when we got back to it, thermometer said it had reached 15c! 

Think I might have some kind of heat shock when I return to Bournemouth


----------



## MikeyBikey

A much better 8.1 after two days in the mid-teens. I couldn't get into single figures all day yesterday and was going to change vials today if it was still up. Wondering if I had bug, and excessive perspiring and headache were a  coincidentally bugette?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 on the nose (on the finger obvs) today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. A whopping and completely mysterious 16.8 here - Libre showing it shot up at 3am and stayed up. Bizarre. Back down in the 9s now. It doesn’t matter how much tech you chuck at diabetes, it’s still full of little surprises!

Time for coffee and a read of the paper...

Made me laugh @MeeTooTeeTwo.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 today, making grandsons birthday cake in this heat.


----------



## Nayshiftin

8.3 this morning not too impressed


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me. 

Ok so  which plonker forgot his bolus before breakfast? Yep, it was me. Remembered half an hour later. Luckily only brief excursion into double  figures.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine What cake are you baking? And I'm presuming it's someone else's grandson as you're simply not old enough to have one of your own!


----------



## DianeS

Good morning - much cooler today - 5.4 at 8am - pretty cool with that..... and sleeping much better too......


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Another lovely day following the cloudy windy weather we had yesterday.

6.8 this morning after an alarm went off at 1 am telling me I was 4.2.  2 JBs sorted that, OMG soooo much nicer than chomping a Dextrose!  If it weren't for the Libre I may think it was too little basal, but I can see that the BG rose directly after the JBs and I then had a flat line all night.

So glad it's nicer than yesterday, we have 2 friends coming for lunch, so we can eat in the garden, (steak salad, minted new pots, followed by a fruit platter and assorted cheese board)

@gll MDI can be a huge learning curve, you seem to be doing very well.

@Michael12421 sorry you can't get Levemir... I'm honestly not trying to be intrusive or bossy, just worried about you waking on such low numbers without awareness.

@Lucyr enjoy your hols.... though the weather sounds dire!

Hugs to all, have a nice day.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks 

It was 9.something for me 

We still haven't had any cooler weather, although duller today it's still absolutely roasting, not liking it at all xx


----------



## Lucyr

Took my coat off at one point today as the sun came out for 10 minutes. Kept coat on at others as it was rainy. Roads were busy, with sheep, lambs and deer


----------



## Lanny

14/07/22 22:49 BS 5.8 

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just finished eating a very closely followed 2nd meal of the day & catching up on The Open app the golf I missed after falling asleep shortly after Tiger started his round: rather unfortunately with a dropped shot, +1 bogey on the 1st hole; JUST about hung on to see him start & fell asleep somewhere during his playing the 2nd hole! 

I got my sushi yesterday & ate it for lunch, dinner because it was my last meal before sleeping, around 1pm as tesco was a bit early yesterday, they are sometimes up to half an hour early, & since it was a long break between when I ate breakfast around midnight I needed a JB just after midday when I tested for tresiba & meds 12:05 BS 4.6. No idea what the sushi did to my BS but, I DID take the precaution of NOT adding extra bolus, as is usual for the sugar & vinegar in the sushi rice, as I was watching golf hanging on to see Tiger play & fell asleep soon after? 

Was watching the golf in the morning, of course, & this year St Andrews looks completely different in a way I’ve never seen it before!  It’s SO yellow & dried out!  The conditions, on Day 1 already, are firm & lightning fast on the FAIRWAYS never mind the greens with loads of balls just rolling on & on skidding off the fairways into the rough! Conditions are TOUGH this year! & Nail Bitting, since I kicked the habit, Nail Sucking emoji! Eek!

Still, from what I checked first on waking, Rory is just 2 shots off the lead on -6 after Day 1  & it seems that poor Tiger had a TERRIBLE time of it out there, I JUST KNEW those conditions don’t suit his game at all, way off the lead with +6 for his round!  I just hope Tiger can rally today or he might struggle to make the cut? Eek, eek, eek!!!

So, my BS swung a bit yesterday from only eating 2 meals far apart &, so far, today I’ve eaten 2 meals already just 3 hours apart; seems to be a bigger emptier hole has been created that needed filling in with more food sooner today!  I REALLY must try to remember to eat while the golf is on!

At least Tiger is playing earlier today with Rory playing later so, I’ll see Tiger’s round & probably fall asleep during Rory’s?  And hopefully both will make the cut? Fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Amazingly dark, cold and windy here at 5am

BG 5.1 tease tease tease
Pulse 67 good
BP 116/72 good
All good

Trying to psych myself up for my morning walk. Not keen when its cold and blustery and yet it's a heatwave apparently.

I seem to be addicted to raspberries. Can't get enough of them at the moment. Delicious.

I made a cheese and tomato pizza for tea last night. My wife really liked it. I think the addition of extra mushrooms, pineapple and a tad more cheese makes the day. I forgot the tomato paste tho  AND *not* cooking it until a BBQ would be proud really helped!!!

No plans for today, yawn.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## freesia

Good morning everyone. 5.7 for me. Glad its Friday, its been a very long week. Only 4 days next week then its the summer hols. Hooray!!! Have a good day all.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.5 today.  Sky clear, air still, forecast 21 degrees - hopefully that is right  as am finding the heat a bit trying. 
Spent most of yesterday driving round Wales collecting brush cutter blades etc - seems to have been a bit of a run on them. Price when checked double that on Amazon which was a bit annoying. Taras found a birds nest with 4 chicks in one area of brambles so we have left a big tuft in the middle of the cleared area so that Mum can come back - we'll clear it when she has them fledged. We saw her fly back to them as we moved off. No idea what sort of bird - usual small brown job!
Didn't feel too good yesterday - legs heavy, balance a bit wobbly, blasted palpitations and breathlessness - had to stop 4 times walking up bottom paddock. The female Ukrs are having a day out, Taras is working and the boys last day in school so I am planning a quiet sort of day of pottering about with Wolf and spending a bit of time with the foal who is getting quite friendly, pushing past her Mum to get a scratch.
Have a good day everyone - stay in the shade and prepare for the incoming Saharan temperatures...


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Drum roll please……5.6! I know it’s not a HS but it’s been so long since I had a 5 something on a morning I think I deserve one! 

No Zara today as mummy and daddy off work and they’re going for a family outing to L’al Ratty. Miniature steam train at Ravenglass. It’s good fun. But we may not get the quiet day we had hoped for. Middle daughter and eldest granddaughter going to Corfu today. Guess what? Their train to get them to Manchester Airport has been cancelled! So if there’s no suitable alternative Mr Eggy will borrow youngest daughter’s car ( we only have two seater) and drive them. That’s at least four hours! Oh dear. She will be so relieved to land on Greek soil tonight. 

Well, better make a move. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Had an afternoon out to a Nat.Trust garden yesterday, only I’d forgotten it's the Fairford Air show this weekend, so we had planes over here all morning, then Buscot is even closer, so we had planes over there all afternoon. We did see the Red Arrows and the other RAF display team (the ones that formed the '70' at the platinum jubilee flypast) all flying off together, and a Spitfire. Plus sundry other unidentifiable planes. And the gardens were really quiet (in terms of visitor numbers, I mean, not decibels).


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  10.5 here. Hmmm, some tweaking needed.

I found a nest too @TinaD when I was doing some clearing. There were two turquoise eggs nestled in the bottom. I hope my fumblings didn’t put the mother off! Enjoy your quiet day.


----------



## gll

Morning all 13.3 and fairly smooth overnight

Doors got installed yesterday without much drama  
Just the wet room to go on the list of installations pending. Need to chase that up as they were only waiting on an asbestos check and that happened weeks ago now. The funding is in place for that so there's little reason why its being held up now . Probably better calling occupational therapy and getting her to hound them, she's lovely but ferocious 

Todays plan today is nothing planned (really, I made a plan to not plan anything) as I need a day to untangle my brain and potter about and do stuff that's needing done or I might tackle my bedroom which needs a general clear out but I will wait until everyone else is awake before doing much 

Hope you all have a brilliant day <3


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.5 wayed out cereal Frist though had a couple of stacks last night 1 I might haved need the other I didn't but hey ho. 

Decided I will go back to trying this low fodmap diet that my sister sujuested then if I do ever get to see anyone deal with it then because I can't really Wight any longer. 


Might have to keep an eye a BG levels to see if this might have an impact on them.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 for me today

@gll hopefully you'll hear about your wet room soon, don't have a clue what's going on with the new bathroom installations in Angus just now seen as MPS are being idiots but we got ours so I'm not too bothered haha xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 
Back to mostly cloudy or overcast for today. Oh well that's Summertime.

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Finally it’s Friday Again, 

I’m looking forwards to the weekend !
today 6.6 on waking just before 6am (having dropped to 3.9 just after midnight 
which woke me up and I popped a few lifts) 

feeling emotional as today wouldve been my brothers 61 st birthday (following him fighting cancer we lost him 16 yrs ago) 

Enjoy every day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.7 with bp of 113/64 and rhr 59

Seeing my folks later for mutual big hugs!

@eggyg What’s the two seater you have in your garage? 
I’ve now got an image of you and Mr Eggy motoring around the country in something timelessly elegant like this little beauty…


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Drum roll please……5.6! I know it’s not a HS but it’s been so long since I had a 5 something on a morning I think I deserve one!


You get one of my super special, made with glitter and glue, home made stars that are packed with love and hugs <3


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me this morning with a nice slow drift down from 7.2 at bedtime. Not at all unhappy with that but will look at a reduction in Levemir tonight if I manage to get out for a walk today. @gll has very kindly just sent me a PM reminder that it is annual lancet change day.... Happy St Swithin's Day to all   After weeks of no rain, we got some overnight so maybe a wet few weeks to come.... but garden and water butts need it so not compaining. Now... where did I put my box of lancets after I removed one last year!!


----------



## Pattidevans

Oh... must change my lancet then!  Thankfully it's a lovely day here, clear blue skies and wall to wall sun!

5.3 this morning with a lovely flat line overnight!  Makes I happy!

We had a great time yesterday, Julian got the croquet set out and we had a couple of games after lunch, accompanied by a great deal of laughter.  I am totally useless at hitting the ball, it goes anywhere but where I intended!

@TinaD  your energy exhausts me... you're so brave tackling everything you do.

@eggyg well done on the 5.6 at last.  Whereabouts in Corfu are your daughter and granddaughter going?  We're not long back from there, always stay in Paleokastritsa which is very pretty.  The Corfiot people are absolutely lovely, so friendly and kind.

@ColinUK have lovely hugs with mum and dad.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.5 for me today.
> Back to mostly cloudy or overcast for today. Oh well that's Summertime.
> 
> Dez


Not for that long though at least not here next week it's peidected to be summer





gll said:


> You get one of my super special, made with glitter and glue, home made stars that are packed with love and hugs <3


I noticed from groups and watching diabetic YouTubers that people in America tend to call a big 100 ml/dl a unicorn and that is the equivalent to that.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Bit dark and gloomy this morning. Might get a bit done in the garden before the temperature soars.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

rayray119 said:


> I noticed from groups and watching diabetic YouTubers that people in America tend to call a big 100 ml/dl a unicorn and that is the equivalent to that.


nah, was just giving eggy a home made (made with love) star for her not quite HS  I think you are correct in the 100 being the unicorn tho x


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning all. 6.7 with bp of 113/64 and rhr 59
> 
> Seeing my folks later for mutual big hugs!
> 
> @eggyg What’s the two seater you have in your garage?
> I’ve now got an image of you and Mr Eggy motoring around the country in something timelessly elegant like this little beauty…
> 
> View attachment 21504


Not quite Colin. Although you’ve got the right colour! Unfortunately we don’t have a garage and Camille resides on the A6, one of the main arterial roads into the city.  Here she is. F Type Jag V6 engine. She’s a beauty. BTW that’s not the A6! A shot from a holiday cottage window in 2019!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Not quite Colin. Although you’ve got the right colour! Unfortunately we don’t have a garage and Camille resides on the A6, one of the main arterial roads into the city.  Here she is. F Type Jag V6 engine. She’s a beauty. BTW that’s not the A6! A shot from a holiday cottage window in 2019!


Right colour and make! I just gave you wind in your hair!
Camille is beautiful.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Oh... must change my lancet then!  Thankfully it's a lovely day here, clear blue skies and wall to wall sun!
> 
> 5.3 this morning with a lovely flat line overnight!  Makes I happy!
> 
> We had a great time yesterday, Julian got the croquet set out and we had a couple of games after lunch, accompanied by a great deal of laughter.  I am totally useless at hitting the ball, it goes anywhere but where I intended!
> 
> @TinaD  your energy exhausts me... you're so brave tackling everything you do.
> 
> @eggyg well done on the 5.6 at last.  Whereabouts in Corfu are your daughter and granddaughter going?  We're not long back from there, always stay in Paleokastritsa which is very pretty.  The Corfiot people are absolutely lovely, so friendly and kind.
> 
> @ColinUK have lovely hugs with mum and dad.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


She’s going to Agios Georgios. I’ve just googled it and it’s not far from Paleokastritsa ( which we visited in 1983). Looks lovely. Anyways, they’ve managed to get another train so Mr Eggy no longer needed thank goodness. Back to our nice peaceful Friday, after we’ve nipped to Matalan/Asda/Tesco et al to buy some trainers for 4 year old granddaughter as it’s school sports day and mum forgot to buy some ( she’s just grown out of her present ones)  and she’s now at work! So super gran will buy and deliver to daughter at work who is finishing early to go to sports day! No rest for the wicked as they say! Then maybe we can get on with our day. 
PS Just got sent this photo . Train a tad crowded and they’re in the doorway. Oh dear!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Right colour and make! I just gave you wind in your hair!
> Camille is beautiful.


Oh is that a Jag too? Classic. Mr Eggy always loved Inspector Morse’s old Jag but I think he’d love this one more.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Oh is that a Jag too? Classic. Mr Eggy always loved Inspector Morse’s old Jag but I think he’d love this one more


It’s an XK150 - one owner from new - fully restored and for sale at £170k! 

Not mine I hasten to add!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> It’s an XK150 - one owner from new - fully restored and for sale at £170k!
> 
> Not mine I hasten to add!


Do they take Mastercard?  It’s our wedding anniversary soon, that would be a nice present for him!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Do they take Mastercard?  It’s our wedding anniversary soon, that would be a nice present for him!


Have a look at the dealers website. They’ve got some lovely bits and bobs in there!








						JD Classics | A Woodham Mortimer Company
					

JD Classics | A Woodham Mortimer Company - Restoration, Race preparation and Sales for Jaguar, Ferrari, and Aston Martin classic cars




					woodham-mortimer.com


----------



## Benny G

Morning all, 3.9

Thanks @rebrascora, Is it lancet change day already? 
Happy St Swithen's day


----------



## rebrascora

Benny G said:


> Morning all, 3.9
> 
> Thanks @rebrascora, Is it lancet change day already?
> Happy St Swithen's day


Actually, the whole process feels so entirely alien to me that I am guessing I missed it last year and possibly even the year before.   I'm never going to put a dent in this box of 200 at this rate!


----------



## Gwynn

Fascinating. You are perhaps joking. I change my lancet every single time I do a blood test. Perhaps a bit extreme but I would hate to get some blood disordef from a dirty lancet.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Gwynn said:


> Fascinating. You are perhaps joking. I change my lancet every single time I do a blood test. Perhaps a bit extreme but I would hate to get some blood disordef from a dirty lancet.


To be fair that's what the nurse told me to do, well, I think she said one lancet per day was alright. I use the Fastclix device with the drums of lancets and seems protected enough, plus I am the only person using the machine. I don't wait a year but change lancets when I remember, probably once or twice per month. I've never reused a needle, though, and I heard some people do.


----------



## rebrascora

Gwynn said:


> Fascinating. You are perhaps joking. I change my lancet every single time I do a blood test. Perhaps a bit extreme but I would hate to get some blood disordef from a dirty lancet.


No, actually not joking at all and there are times when I am up at the stables and I have to choose the least dirty finger to prick and that certainly doesn't mean it is close to being clean.   
The way I see it, I puncture my skin frequently with far worse things than a lancing device on a fairly regular basis and I have made it to nearly 60yrs old with no problem, so I really don't have any concerns about a tiny pin prick with a needle that has only punctured my own (admittedly dirty sometimes) skin. 
As an example I had an accident with the hoof knife the other day when I was trimming my horse's feet and cut into my inner forearm. Horses hooves are always full of smelly filth so that is probably about the worst scenario for risk of infection. Admittedly I did break open the horses first aid kit and clean it up (Hibiscrub) and applied a makeshift dressing (cotton wool pad and Duck Tape). Sticking plasters don't work on horses, so none in the first aid box  !
I work on the principle that a bit of exposure to dirt is good for the immune system.... Mind you I obviously don't keep it busy enough to prevent it from attacking my beta cells and causing me to become diabetic   Must try harder!!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon from the beautiful sunny South. 5'6 this morning.

I did a fair bit of walking yesterday and want to go today as well, as I enjoy it and it seems to be great for my  BS levels. Will wait till the sun is not so strong and use sunscreen for the sake of my skin.

A few days ago I went to visit a "special" friend and brought my basal insulin that I inject in the morning, in case I was still at his place by that time. Thought that would be a good, indirect way to say you have high hopes for a night out or date. "Girl, I'm meeting this guy, I'm bringing my Levemir ". But I'm afraid that would be a very niche euphemism


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Have a look at the dealers website. They’ve got some lovely bits and bobs in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD Classics | A Woodham Mortimer Company
> 
> 
> JD Classics | A Woodham Mortimer Company - Restoration, Race preparation and Sales for Jaguar, Ferrari, and Aston Martin classic cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodham-mortimer.com


I’ll have the Aston Martin please. He only bought the F Type as he couldn’t afford an Aston Martin. That’s his all time favourite car. But TBF the new F Types are new Aston Martins are quite similar. I prefer our car to be honest.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> To be fair that's what the nurse told me to do, well, I think she said one lancet per day was alright. I use the Fastclix device with the drums of lancets and seems protected enough, plus I am the only person using the machine. I don't wait a year but change lancets when I remember, probably once or twice per month. I've never reused a needle, though, and I heard some people do.


I also have the Fastclix device and I click it on when I remember! Though as I have the Libre I don’t use it much these days. I’ll maybe click it on next St Swithins Day!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Morning 9.5 wayed out cereal Frist though had a couple of stacks last night 1 I might haved need the other I didn't but hey ho.
> 
> Decided I will go back to trying this low fodmap diet that my sister sujuested then if I do ever get to see anyone deal with it then because I can't really Wight any longer.
> 
> 
> Might have to keep an eye a BG levels to see if this might have an impact on them.


Talking out having having to keep a eye on things I just tested. Now there was signs I was low(my memory being a bit froggy about where I had put my test kit and was searching for it when it had just been in a sensible place) it said 1.9! So I did think to myself really and retested and it was 2.6.  was diffinqtlly properlly feeling it feeling it as I was treateding. The other day though I probably felt one come up at 4.1(just didn't manage to stop it) I have been mostly catching them in the upper 3s recently though)(although sometimes wasn't sure if I was just hot or low).  Now need to think of what caused that drop.


Differtly want to see if I might be able to try other sensors at some point now(if I thought libre would help the situation I would go Back on it again but can't see how it would with all the problems I had it with it. And giving it several changes I did do a correction at lunch but perhaps I was on the way down anyway or perhaps if I'm changing my diet less insulin is needed and I suppose there is a possibility I miscalculated the carbs I did find myself thinking really before but trusted it so maybe should trusted my gut instinct and reworked it out taken insulin


----------



## grovesy

I like the Fastclix so much I have to in use in separate bags, and brand new one in case one breaks.


----------



## Nigel mark

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


5.2 for me this morning, have had mid to low 5's for weeks in the morning, Highest it gets to during the day is 6.8


----------



## rebrascora

Nigel mark said:


> 5.2 for me this morning, have had mid to low 5's for weeks in the morning, Highest it gets to during the day is 6.8


Just a minute.... This is your first post on the forum and you swan in here and claim a House Special (the nominated optimum waking reading of 5.2), when some of us spend months trying to get one and some long standing members here have never achieved it!!.... Are you having a laugh  

Hopefully you will read the above as intended, which is tongue in cheek. 
You get a gold star for the House Special by the way....Oh and welcome to the forum. Nothing like starting as you mean to go on...  No pressure for tomorrow then


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ll have the Aston Martin please. He only bought the F Type as he couldn’t afford an Aston Martin. That’s his all time favourite car. But TBF the new F Types are new Aston Martins are quite similar. I prefer our car to be honest.


The Jags are much more reliable than the Astons according to a family friend who’s owned a few of each over the years.


----------



## ColinUK

Well I’m going to bed on a 5.2 so probably wake up on a 12 point something!


----------



## Lanny

15/07/22 23:39 BS 5.1  JUST overshot a wee smidge! Shucks! 

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PS:- to @Nigel mark sometimes hitting the HS bang on the nose is a big tease as I fall just a wee smidge either side of it!  And welcome to the forum too from me with my usual cheeky little  from me!

I actually lasted earlier until around 18:30, last time I looked at the clock, before falling asleep in the middle of Rory’s round. Now, upon waking, I see that he’s just 3 shots off the lead on -10 going into Moving Day later today! 

AWWWWWW! It was SO hard, at times, seeing Tiger struggle & not getting ANY luck, or love back, from St Andrews Old Course, the commentators kept saying, as EVEN on the last 18th hole his Birdie putt rimmed around the hole before bouncing out! Not quite as bad as Day 1’s +6 but, without a single birdie & a +3 for Day 2 he was never going to make the cut BUT, that didn’t matter as everybody, me too, was willing him around & in over 20 years of following his career I’ve never seen him cry!  The cheers were building & building as he walked up the fairway on the last 18th hole & he was wiping his eyes several times as the tears flowed down his face & I was very statistically cheering & clapping for him at home too! Then, everybody was silent as he hit his Birdie putt & I groaned for quite a good few moments after he missed it! THAT just summed it for his 2 rounds this year: his putting kept coming up short!

Again, like the previous day both Rory & Tiger were finishing & starting around the same time & as Tiger was getting his ovation on the 18th fairway Rory passed him going up the 1st fairway & his group of Collin Morikawa & Xander Schauffele all doffed their caps to him too! 

Tiger said in his interview afterwards that he was playing on in future Opens but, the overwhelming support & warmth from everybody got to him as he said the next Open at St Andrews would be in 2030 & he just didn’t know if he would still be fit enough to play then?

I’m rather pleased, actually, that the timings were just right for me to see Tiger playing live yesterday & fell asleep during his previous day’s round: the opposite with Rory; saw his round live on Thursday & fell asleep during his round yesterday! 

And “Oh MY GOODNESS!!!” I started YET ANOTHER cycle yesterday afternoon & that’s 3 in this last month or so! I’ll definitely need to see my GP next week as it’s getting out of control again & I think I need another op!  I never really stopped!

So, it doesn’t look like my body clock is getting back any time soon now!  I get SO wiped out!

Right, after this long post, my stomach is protesting LOUDLY now for breakfast & I’m also starting to feel tired AGAIN so soon after waking: suspect this is a wake up as a food pitstop; will try for some more sleep after eating? 

I DID remember to eat yesterday: grazed all day with lots of little meals; didn’t need much NR & actually lost count of how many times I ate of a single no crusts beef sandwich here & there while watching the golf! Then, of course, after the cycle started I REALLY dialled down the NR even more!  I seem to have become a grazer now & not eating much but, eating wee bits more often!

Good thing there’s one no crusts roast beef & red onion chutney sandwich left in the plastic clip bag left which I’ll wolf down now!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Nigel mark said:


> 5.2 for me this morning, have had mid to low 5's for weeks in the morning, Highest it gets to during the day is 6.8


Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## eggyg

A very good morning folks. Old and new. I’m joining our former illustrious leader @Northerner with a 6.9.

Up early as I suddenly woke and realised I didn’t bake bread yesterday as I planned and I haven’t any at all. Mr Eggy has one slice of his for his brekkie. I’m pinching the last Warburton thin which I buy for Zara. It’s a lovely morning, a bit on the chilly side, 9 degrees, but I’m sure it’s going to warm up nicely soon. The start of the heatwave today for us, it rained almost all day yesterday, we may reach the dizzy heights of 18/19 degrees!  Tomorrow 25, Monday 28 and they are now predicting Tuesday 33! That’s as rare as hen’s teeth in these parts.

Daughter eventually got a train and got to the airport, flight was on time and they landed at 8.30pm GMT, 10.30ish Greek time! Those who visit Greece will know the Greeks don’t have watches!  Very laid back and time means nothing. We should take a leaf out of their books maybe,  although as an anal/ control freak/ OCD type person it would drive me bonkers!

Have a splendid day, don’t forgot the sunscreen, drink plenty of fluids, chill out and fire up the BBQ!  These instructions are for those not on the Scottish border!  I’ll still have my hoody on, drinking tea and making a stew for tonight.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - a pleasant chill in the air but the sky promises heat soon. 
FBG 5.4 today. 
Spent most of yesterday topping the paddocks and strimming margins, only one left to do and hopeful the handyman is over Covid and back on the force. The work would have gone quicker if the topper hadn't had a hissy fit and decided not to cut in the middle. Splendid neighbour who had come and started it for me, the pull being too heavy when cold, helped me up end the brute and discover, after quite a lot of reading the manual and cursing (me), that the bolt on the spindle had loosened. Tightened up it went back to producing fairways out of tussocks. The fridge full of zero calorie cokes was somewhat deleted in the heat - easy to drink whilst driving one handed. Taras put another 2 hours into the jungle - only about 20% left. 
Not quite sure how to protect long coated black dog if we do get 40' - planning to set a shower running over his run to try to utilise evaporation cooling. Fingers crossed.
Have a good day everyone - keep drinking (but sadly leave the alcohol out).


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@Nigel mark congratulations. HS's are rare

BG here 5.1 another wretched tease
Pulse was a bit low too at 57 but on another check it was 49 (great accuracy)
BP was ok thankfully
Back to my goal weight too (I had overshot my goal a little). Except, the scales read differently every time I stepped on them. Sigh

Had a shocker yesterday, for some unknown reason I had had an email from my energy supplier which had gone straight to the bin folder and I hadn't notied it. And when I did notice it, it was bad news. Even though I keep my account in good order AND they owe me about £300 AND my account credit increases by a sustantial amount each month AND my energy useage is now trivial and has been all, year...they had the audacity to increase my monthly direct debit by 29% !!!

I shall ring them on monday and have a quiet shout at them. Not happy at all. More money for nothing. Living is definitely getting harder by the day. Maybe I should become a Tory peer. Plenty of money there. I wonder how to do that... 

Plans for today, a quiet, prolonged cry is in order

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## gll

Morning Peeps. 11.9 with a mini rollercoaster all night. 
Falling to bits this morning a bit, 99% sure my body wants to have a period (actually happening is another matter) and psoriasis is all flaring up so need to get my skincare "A game" on this week. Maybe need some mittens to stop picking at it too, although I'm not too sure about the shorts and teeshirt look with a pair of mittens on 

Any practical way to stay on top of that morning bg rise without doing brekkie and rapid acting right after getting up? 
Have tried a wee bit of cheese with no success. A cup of coffee doesn't stop it either. I'm really not a breakfast person, at least not immediately after getting up. Jabbing isn't the issue, just the eating bit.

Anyway, onwards. Got a washing machine calling my name (oh what fun right).

Have a great day everyone <3


----------



## ColinUK

Well I woke up with a 6.1 so not bad at all!

Ran to mum and dad’s yesterday afternoon (it’s only 10 miles!) and now have a very achy Achilles in my right foot and a slightly swollen knee. I was pushing it a bit with the distance but I’ve got two half marathons coming up and wanted to get mileage under my belt. Now it means no running until this is healed and it might take a GIF few days as it’s a recurring issue. I ought to contact the GP and get it checked out I guess but I’m putting that off.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Was 4.9 at 4am, and 7.9 a few minutes ago (Libre algorithm overshooting) I think the .9 is stuck.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.9 here. Was 4.9 at 4am, and 7.9 a few minutes ago (Libre algorithm overshooting) I think the .9 is stuck.


Who doesn’t like a 6.9 in the mornings!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8


----------



## rebrascora

Well I misplaced my Libre reader last night and after much searching around the house... and worrying that perhaps it has got lost in the recycle bin as I went out last night to empty my in house recycling.... I gave up and had to sleep with my BG meter under my pillow instead of my Libre... a lot more bulky and not nearly so reassuring. Slept fitfully with lots of very weird dreams which is unusual for me but I guess I felt vulnerable without it but at least I didn't feel the need to test through the night. Woke up this morning and tested and got 8.2, so that is my offering for today. Injected Levemir and 3 units of Fiasp... a correction for the 8.2 plus some for FOTF as not having breakfast straight away this morning and got up to search again for reader which I located under my computer desk thanks to the alarm telling me it is time to take Levemir, so scanned and got 6.1 within a few minutes of that 8.2 BG and normally levels go up in the first 20 mins of getting up especially if I haven't given the Levemir an hour's head start. Libre is now showing me 3.4 and dropping when finger prick is 5.5. Clearly levels are dropping so I have eaten a prune but I object to the Libre showing more red on my graph. I don't mind Libre being 1mmol lower than BG but 2 mmols lower is a pain. It was reading on the low side yesterday as well and had me in the red a few times for quite long periods when I refused to take carbs for what a finger prick said was mid 5s. I have eaten a prune (5g carbs) to placate it this morning plus my morning coffee normally lifts levels a bit but looks like my TIR stats are going to take a hit again, just when they were starting to improve. Arrgh!!  Was just about to threaten it with a phone call to Abbott but another scan is now saying "LO" so looks like it may be more than a threat as I definitely don't feel hypo! FP shows 4.4 now so it is still dropping though. It has 6 days to go and it is causing me to use far too many test strips! Grrr!


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.9  droped again last night decided to 3.6 then to be at the safe Saud as I was about to go to bed decided to a couple of crispbreads but a little bit letter for ekt wired and diaciscoved I shot up to 17 so even though I did decide to a correction then and make an expecting about following the advice about not correcting after a hypo because leaving it at 17 just seem silly to me.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Who doesn’t like a 6.9 in the mornings!


Colin! Ooh la la!


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Any practical way to stay on top of that morning bg rise without doing brekkie and rapid acting right after getting up?
> Have tried a wee bit of cheese with no success. A cup of coffee doesn't stop it either. I'm really not a breakfast person, at least not immediately after getting up. Jabbing isn't the issue, just the eating bit.



Insulin is the only thing that works for me. 

Either you can increase basal - but if it’s set high enough for the morning then you’d probably find you are dropping during the day. 

Or you can change the time of day of basal - i take mine in the morning at the moment which isn’t ideal as it’s running out when I’m going high anyway and making things worse.  Taking basal late evening can mean it’s working more strongly in the morning, for some basals, but it depends which you take. I take lantus which this is true for, but I do it in the morning and accept morning high on holiday as I’d forget in the evening when out of normal routine.  

Or you can bolus something for the rise as soon as you wake up. Not an option for you at the moment but for in the future. You don’t have to eat with this, and you’d start with a low dose, building it up until you know how much keeps you level.


----------



## Lanny

gll said:


> Morning Peeps. 11.9 with a mini rollercoaster all night.
> Falling to bits this morning a bit, 99% sure my body wants to have a period (actually happening is another matter) and psoriasis is all flaring up so need to get my skincare "A game" on this week. Maybe need some mittens to stop picking at it too, although I'm not too sure about the shorts and teeshirt look with a pair of mittens on
> 
> Any practical way to stay on top of that morning bg rise without doing brekkie and rapid acting right after getting up?
> Have tried a wee bit of cheese with no success. A cup of coffee doesn't stop it either. I'm really not a breakfast person, at least not immediately after getting up. Jabbing isn't the issue, just the eating bit.
> 
> Anyway, onwards. Got a washing machine calling my name (oh what fun right).
> 
> Have a great day everyone <3


Why not compromise & do what I do sometimes, STILL, as I haven’t been eating breakfast myself for that long, compared to most of my life: I eat half an oatcake & half my usual breakfast dose of Novorapid when I don’t want to eat right after getting up! You might need to experiment a bit to find what & how much to have & the dose of insulin but, worth the effort if, like me, breakfast first thing after getting up isn’t your thing!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> but looks like my TIR stats are going to take a hit again, just when they were starting to improve. Arrgh!!


I hate it when my stats get disrupted by a rogue sensor, or other external forces. I've got a clinic review on Tuesday, and my latest sensor has been extremely sensitive to compression dips overnight, so my overnight graph has got loads of red on it. I think it’s a combination of where I've placed it, and a bit of dehydration at night because of the hot weather. I normally upload my results to Libre view at the end of every sensor, but if I've got a review, I get them up to date the day before. I think this time I'm not going to upload the data from this one until it finishes. Otherwise I just know they’ll look at this week's data and ignore the fact that up to last week I'd got 1% in the low range, which is a personal best.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.1 for me. Its already hot out there! Stay safe in the sun everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Morning Peeps. 11.9 with a mini rollercoaster all night.
> Falling to bits this morning a bit, 99% sure my body wants to have a period (actually happening is another matter) and psoriasis is all flaring up so need to get my skincare "A game" on this week. Maybe need some mittens to stop picking at it too, although I'm not too sure about the shorts and teeshirt look with a pair of mittens on
> 
> Any practical way to stay on top of that morning bg rise without doing brekkie and rapid acting right after getting up?
> Have tried a wee bit of cheese with no success. A cup of coffee doesn't stop it either. I'm really not a breakfast person, at least not immediately after getting up. Jabbing isn't the issue, just the eating bit.
> 
> Anyway, onwards. Got a washing machine calling my name (oh what fun right).
> 
> Have a great day everyone <3


When I was first diagnosed I injected an extra 1.5-2 units of NR to deal with FOTF. Now I usually set my alarm to wake up an hour early, inject my morning Levemir and go back to sleep and that sorts it. This morning with having lost my Libre reader and needing to locate and knowing the vibrate alarm would go off and help me find it, I got up straight up, so I jabbed Fiasp before I got out of bed to deal with it and correct my high reading.... and for some reason it (Edited to add.... meaning FOTF) hasn't kicked in this morning..... possibly the rum and cokes (yes plural ) I had last night, so my levels have dropped a bit.....but no where near as much as Libre is suggesting that is for sure!
Obviously with you being new to Fiasp and on fixed doses at the moment, you probably shouldn't go off piste and try out these tactics just yet.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> I hate it when my stats get disrupted by a rogue sensor, or other external forces. I've got a clinic review on Tuesday, and my latest sensor has been extremely sensitive to compression dips overnight, so my overnight graph has got loads of red on it. I think it’s a combination of where I've placed it, and a bit of dehydration at night because of the hot weather. I normally upload my results to Libre view at the end of every sensor, but if I've got a review, I get them up to date the day before. I think this time I'm not going to upload the data from this one until it finishes. Otherwise I just know they’ll look at this week's data and ignore the fact that up to last week I'd got 1% in the low range, which is a personal best.


I'm really lucky that my consultant is cool with my recorded hypos being higher than recommended as he accepts that Libre often reads lower and of course I have my BG meter readings to back me up, but since I put a lot of effort in to get good results and sort of gamify my Libre use to manage my diabetes and like you, I treasure a personal best,  I do really resent it messing up my results so badly. Now showing a whopping 9% below for the last 7days! I think that may be a personal worst!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.0 on the nose after a small lay in today 

a relaxing weekend for me, although I need todo some tidying and cleaning up around the house, 
as I’ve miss placed a second pair of AirPods (I could do with using them them on Monday
morning as have a meeting-training via zoom call) 

fancy Spanish omelette for breakfast first 

Have a Great day Everybody


----------



## ColinUK

@goodybags  can you not find them with Find My…. or have you got the case and lost the AirPods themselves?


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.9 today xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.8 today, got grandson’s birthday BBQ today.  

@Nigel mark - welcome and congratulations on your HS.

Have a good day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on another beautiful day with a light breeze to take the edge off the heat.

4.6 this morning after a 1:30 alert and 2 JBs.  Last 7 days 90% in target with 3% below.  Conclusions:  I don't like the taste of the green JBs, reminds me of disinfectant, not that I ever consume that!  The D is behaving at the moment, long may it last!

@rebrascora totally agree about being annoyed with the odd Libre that misbehaves and puts your time in the red up.  No matter how much you protest the HCPs look at you with scepticism. I'm looking forward to meeting my new DSN next month as she's a T1 on a pump and should understand.  However on the whole I find the Libres really accurate.  I should ring Abbott about your current one.

@Nigel mark Congratulations on the HS and welcome to the forum.  Tell us a bit more about yourself.

@eggyg hope your daughter enjoys her holiday.  I have only been to Agios Georgios once, I recall a very long and gorgeous beach with restaurants all along it, backed by bamboo.


----------



## RirisR

6.9 today lovely hot sunny day brilliant for drying the washing
have a good day all


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Brrr almost felt a bit chilly this morning, but I that's going to change. Luckily were only in an amber alert zone.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Totally off topic here but I could swear I've put weight on over the last 2 years (you'd imagine being stuck in the house would do that anyway) but came across a pair of jeans Bruce bought me a few years ago, size 6, laughed and went to see how small they were on me, oddly they still fit!  xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Totally off topic here but I could swear I've put weight on over the last 2 years (you'd imagine being stuck in the house would do that anyway) but came across a pair of jeans Bruce bought me a few years ago, size 6, laughed and went to see how small they were on me, oddly they still fit!  xx


You can have some of my weight anytime!


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> Conclusions: I don't like the taste of the green JBs, reminds me of disinfectant, not that I ever consume that!


Believe it or not there are some weird people on this forum who like the green JBs. 
My definition of a "really bad hypo" is one which has to be treated with green JBs because that is all that are left.
@Northerner wrote a great poem on the subject


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Believe it or not there are some weird people on this forum who like the green JBs.
> My definition of a "really bad hypo" is one which has to be treated with green JBs because that is all that are left.
> @Northerner wrote a great poem on the subject


Me!!! I’ll swap all my black ones for everyones green ones anytime. Green are my fav, then yellow, orange, red only if I must, black not a chance!


----------



## MikeyBikey

After a reasnoble 8.1 yesterday woke to 11.8 this morning. Night was disturbed by phantom pain again but like infections it makes BG move in random directions. 

Saw there was an amputee post by @Patrick J and will respond in a bit. Unfortunately I did not see any notifications and the system will only let me back check a couple of days.


----------



## merrymunky

5.6 this morning. The 8 units of insulatard seem to be working a treat for getting me consistently into the 5s in the morning.

I have my next antenatal appointment next Friday. Scan first thing (please pray bean is ok in there) then consultant, diabetic nurse etc.


----------



## Lanny

00::03 BS 5.6 

Another extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Unfortunately hardly saw Rory play at all yesterday as he was in the penultimate pair to start & I just couldn’t hold on falling asleep somewhere between 14:30 ish & his sarting time of after 3pm? The tiredness of the first couple of days of my cycle hit me BIG TIME! I still had my iPad on & plugged in so, it didn’t switch off, & woke just after 18:00 to see an ABSOLUTELY MAGICAL BUNKER SHOT  from Rory on the 10th hole for an Eagle going from 1 shot behind the lead at -13 to 1 shot clear of the field at -15: reminiscent of that BRILLIANT bunker Birdie on the 18th at Augusta US Masters earlier this year; also, very closely followed by his playing partner Viktor Hovland with a Birdie to join him in the lead both at -15. I was only up for a loo break, unfortunately, & try as I might couldn’t really stay awake to see the end of the round as it was just background noise with me drifting in & out of sleep! 

Woke again just after midnight with the iPad still on. Switched off Now TV & checked The Open app to see that both Viktor Hovland & Rory McIlroy have both pulled a 4 shot lead ahead of the field on -16 & starting last today with the penultimate pair on -12 behind them.  Victor Hovaland is a young new talent from Norway playing his first The Open & he’s leading the field, with Rory, going into the final day later this afternoon after 3pm, towards 4pm!

I woke earlier, already just finished eating breakfast & posting, much more refreshed & cycle down to a trickle now: heaviest on the 1st day & still heavy on the 2nd; why the start of one wipes me out SO much! So, hopefully less tired today to catch the leaders on the last day of The Open live? 

I may have only seen 1 shot being played live yesterday from Rory BUT, WHAT A SHOT!  I’m SO glad I SAW it! WHAT is it with bunker shots from Rory this year?  Maybe he should hit them in the bunker deliberately?


----------



## Lucyr

5.5 this morning. Also discovered how to beat the dawn phenomenon… just set your alarm for 4am because you’re catching the early ferry, but spend so much time worrying about oversleeping that you don’t actually get to sleep…..

375 mile drive after the ferry so today will be fuelled by lots of coffee and lots of rest breaks.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.9


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.6 . Nice fresh morning, some high thin cloud, 29 degrees forecast. 
Spent yesterday's ends on strimming field margins and the middle flat out reading. Not sure if bounding pulse after an hours work was result of over heating so took cautious approach and rested with copious fluid intake and it settled down.  
Wolf was a bit worried by his shower (rigged up garden sprinkler) at first but soon discovered its benefits and was cool enough by evening to have a flying silly 5 minutes racing about, ears and tongue flapping, tail flying. 
Ukrs at the seaside - their tans are getting amazing.

Have a great day and keep cool.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Really cool here right now and dark too but the sun is just starting to peep out from the clouds.

Out for a longer walk this morning before church, then a shorter walk this afternoon.

BG 5.0 good
Pulse 53 low again. So maynbe the potassium had zero influence on my pulse after all. So why has it been higher since I started taking potassium? Placaebo effect? The heat
BP 118/78 still in range. Good

Potassium in food today 3116mg
Saturated fats 3g
Salt 2.57g
Cholesterol 134mg high for me but then I'm having a sunday roast (sort of) for tea.

Nothing planned for today other that eating and exercising the food away !!! Thank goodness I live by the coast

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lucyr

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone. Really cool here right now and dark too but the sun is just starting to peep out from the clouds.
> 
> Out for a longer walk this morning before church, then a shorter walk this afternoon.
> 
> BG 5.0 good
> Pulse 53 low again. So maynbe the potassium had zero influence on my pulse after all. So why has it been higher since I started taking potassium? Placaebo effect? The heat
> BP 118/78 still in range. Good
> 
> Potassium in food today 3036mg
> Saturated fats 4g
> Salt 2.2g
> Cholesterol 134mg high for me but then I'm having a sunday roast (sort of) for tea.
> 
> Nothing planned for today other that eating and exercising the food away !!! Thank goodness I live by the coast
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Wow, still dark at half6? This was our view at 4am, didn’t really get dark during the night.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I was awoken earlier by the delightful sounds of the cat coughing up a furball right beside the bed. Why oh why, do moggies have to run backwards in the process, leaving a nasty trail to clear up, instead of staying in one place?
Anyways, when I did a finger prick, I was awarded a consolation prize of . . . . . .



Off now for a tramp in the woods, before it gets too hot. Stay cool and safe everyone.

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Yup dark and dingy. Probably due to the 100% cloud cover. Helpful for my morning walk so that I don't overheat.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. BP 112/70 

Have closed the shutters on all south facing windows in preparation for The Great Heat of 2022 hitting tomorrow. 

Not much else to report today other than formal choir audition later today so I’ll be steaming my throat and doing warm ups at home I think. 
I know it’s only a bit of fun but I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t nervous.


----------



## Robin

Morning all. 5.6 here. Up early for me on a Sunday, but I’m already behind a load of you! Volunteered to go and take photos of daughter riding on the cross country course at a civilised time this morning, then of course they brought it forward to 8.30 am to beat the heat.


----------



## rayray119

6.2 however it was achieved by a a mini pack of love heats at 12.40 last night.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.9, two ventures into Fiveland this week. 

Up at 5 for the loo, woken by the jackdaws jacking away. Noisy things they are. Weather fine. Woke up properly at 7.30 and it’s been raining! The storm before the calm methinks. Forecast 25 by mid afternoon. Will try and get bits and bobs done this morning and lounge on my brand new zero gravity chair. Hope it’s kinder to my hip than our last loungers. 

Have a great day. Be careful out there now, the government thinks having a COBRA meeting will save us from ourselves,  but there’ll always be the one numpty who thinks the British sun isn’t as hot as the Spanish /Greek/Turkish sun and forget to reapply the sunscreen. ( I’m talking  about me!) 

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on yet another HS. Stop hogging them, were you never taught to share?  

Thought this would make you laugh. Mr Eggy trying out the zero gravity chair outside a very busy Dunelm! I thought he was going to fall asleep! I couldn’t resist getting my phone out!


----------



## Fagor

10.4 
Back to normal (too many around 10-12) after a really good three days, (mostly 6-8) but need more good days.
May console myself by trying to get a coffee-on-the-beach. Much too busy Sat (queue of over 10) but as it's currently raining and cool may have a better chance.


----------



## MikeyBikey

11.0 this morning. But worried about the heatwave after the shenanigans easier this week. 

Just a reminder if you are going out in the heat of the day wear something white or light. On Monday I saw woman of 60+ with a BMI more tban half her age out walking. She was obviously trying toook sporty in an elbow length T-shirt and knee length shorts but they were jet black and her face lookedike a beetroot. 

And don't walk your dog in the heat of the day. They could burn their paws as pavements could hit 70 degrees or more! And they come with a fur coat.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7

My school have said Monday and Tuesday are going to be half days finishing at 12:30 because  of the heat.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.2 for me. 

Congrats on the HS  @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Lots of peculiar little clouds today, but ho hum the sun it shineth.

5.8 this morning.  Did have to have 2 x 2 JBs in the night, but must have eaten the 2nd two in my sleep!  Am saving all the green ones for @eggyg , but note... I'd like a few black ones back!

Hey ho.... 6 for lunch in the garden today...the seventh has Covid, as do our friends who are supposed to be arriving Thurs for a few days.  Fingers crossed they are testing negative by then.

Once again @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS (becoming tedious now...you deffo need to share!)

Have a good day all and stay cool.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Lots of peculiar little clouds today, but ho hum the sun it shineth.
> 
> 5.8 this morning.  Did have to have 2 x 2 JBs in the night, but must have eaten the 2nd two in my sleep!  Am saving all the green ones for @eggyg , but note... I'd like a few black ones back!
> 
> Hey ho.... 6 for lunch in the garden today...the seventh has Covid, as do our friends who are supposed to be arriving Thurs for a few days.  Fingers crossed they are testing negative by then.
> 
> Once again @MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS (becoming tedious now...you deffo need to share!)
> 
> Have a good day all and stay cool.


I can’t guarantee the black ones’ condition! Fluffy, rock hard and pale, or in fact in Mr Eggy’s tummy!


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 for me on this Libre senor which I am persevering with, as after about 10 finger pricks yesterday I came to the conclusion that it is a steady 2mmmols lower that a finger prick and I can work with that.... and "stuff my TIR"  ..... SO.... that makes it a House Special for me this morning too    "Shy bairns get nowt", so I am claiming it!  
Congrats to my fellow achiever this morning @MeeTooTeeTwo

Very surprised to see we have had a drop of rain overnight but seems like it has been the same for others across the country. Garden needs it so not complaining and it has cooled things a little. Doubt it went much beyond the surface though. 
Keeping the curtains drawn on the south facing windows is key to keeping my house cool and comfortable but having 2 ft stone walls helps as well. Yes that means it is dark indoors but I can go outside if I want light. The coolness is precious!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

I thought it had rained as the patio was wet but it was just the starlings bathing enthusiastically in the bird bath. Better get that filled up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> @goodybags  can you not find them with Find My…. or have you got the case and lost the AirPods themselves?


thanks for the tip, @ColinUK 
I’ve put the AirPods back in the case, 
but don’t know where I’ve then put the case down, will Google and see if I can locate them somehow (using one of the iPads they are paired to) as far as technology goes sometimes I’m Techno-Dumb ..lol


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora. I'm very jealous of your 2ft stone walls. I think we'll all be decamping to your house for the beginning of next week


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Congrats on the HS @rebrascora. I'm very jealous of your 2ft stone walls. I think we'll all be decamping to your house for the beginning of next week


Eek! Better get the hoover out then.... and then dust it off before I make a start!


----------



## merrymunky

Insulatard didn’t do so well last night. Woke to a 7.1. We had a naughty chippy tea last night and I overestimated the novorapid needed. I headed off an almost hypo but think it overcompensated. It took a while to come back up then went into the 9s overnight. Better day today I hope.


----------



## Barrowman

Newbie joining in
My morning one was 6.2 as opposed to a 5.8 yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Late on parade. 9.5 this morning. I blame FOTF. Yesterday’s basal testing and subsequent tweaks were a success. 

Bloden has decided she doesn’t do walkies atm - don’t blame her, it was already heating up at 8am down the beach today. I was tempted to fling myself into the sea...steady on!


----------



## gll

Err afternoon everyone. 12.3. I sorta abandoned my previously half written post and got distracted 

Thanks for all the FOTF advice yesterday. Did a lower carb brekkie and managed to contain it today. So when I can adjust and count myself, will revisit this. (I did do this with libre, much scanning and caution with snacks on hand if I needed it).

Hope you all manage to stay cool today. Got the fan on and chilling like a popsicle here 

welcome to the thread barrowman


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> thanks for the tip, @ColinUK
> I’ve put the AirPods back in the case,
> but don’t know where I’ve then put the case down, will Google and see if I can locate them somehow (using one of the iPads they are paired to) as far as technology goes sometimes I’m Techno-Dumb ..lol


This may help. 





__





						Find your lost AirPods
					

Use Find My to locate your AirPods, AirPods Pro or AirPods Max on a map and play a sound to find them.



					support.apple.com


----------



## goodybags

Hello Sunday - 6.8 this morning 

have spent a few hrs this weekend looking for the missing AirPods 
I’ve tried following the advice of @ColinUK 
by using FindMy” (something I didn’t know even existed before) 
but as they are offline, it seems the Ipad can’t see them.

Good news is.. Ive found a cheap set of Bluetooth headphones in Lidl 
think im less lightly to loose them than something as compact as AirPods 

they will probably turn up sometime in the future (most likely when of shortly after we eventually move) 
the last update I had was solicitors are still waiting on probate,
although slightly worryingly nearly a fortnight ago the estate agent who’s selling this property 
himself suggested we might be better looking at buying something different 

hope everybody’s relaxing in the shade (unless working) 
Have a great day


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Hello Sunday - 6.8 this morning
> 
> have spent a few hrs this weekend looking for the missing AirPods
> I’ve tried following the advice of @ColinUK
> by using FindMy” (something I didn’t know even existed before)
> but as they are offline, it seems the Ipad can’t see them.
> 
> Good news is.. Ive found a cheap set of Bluetooth headphones in Lidl
> think im less lightly to loose them than something as compact as AirPods
> 
> they will probably turn up sometime in the future (most likely when of shortly after we eventually move)
> the last update I had was solicitors are still waiting on probate,
> although slightly worryingly nearly a fortnight ago the estate agent who’s selling this property
> himself suggested we might be better looking at buying something different
> 
> hope everybody’s relaxing in the shade (unless working)
> Have a great day


Does it not show location they were last online?


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Congrats on the HS @rebrascora. I'm very jealous of your 2ft stone walls. I think we'll all be decamping to your house for the beginning of next week


We’ve got two foot sand stone walls too. A week at Barbara’s then just pop west 50 miles and stay a week at ours! Only got bunk beds though!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Eek! Better get the hoover out then.... and then dust it off before I make a start!


I’ve sold my hoover, it was just gathering dust! 
That was the winning joke at the Edinburgh fringe many years ago for Tim Vine. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> We’ve got two foot sand stone walls too. A week at Barbara’s then just pop west 50 miles and stay a week at ours! Only got bunk beds though!


Bags the bottom bunk


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Bags the bottom bunk


I don’t blame you. I absolutely hate climbing up when it’s bed changing time. Top bunks and plump grannies don’t mix!


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I don’t blame you. I absolutely hate climbing up when it’s bed changing time. Top bunks and plump grannies don’t mix!


Nor people with balance issues! 

I’ve always placed my bed flush up against a wall & tend to sleep on that wall side as I’ve been known to fall off bed on the other side!

I’m always nervous when sleeping in hotel rooms where the bed is in the middle, as they mostly are: why I don’t sleep well when not at home; a wall makes me feel safe to sleep on THAT side! 

I may be laughing, as shown by my emojis but, it’s true! But, it’s been YEARS since I last fell off: SO long ago I can’t remember when!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I don’t blame you. I absolutely hate climbing up when it’s bed changing time. Top bunks and plump grannies don’t mix!


Years of sitting on tiny chairs at work have done in my knees and hips. Its more than likely while clambering to get up, i'd end up falling on the poor person underneath


----------



## freesia

Lanny said:


> Nor people with balance issues!


You and me both @Lanny


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hello everyone! 7 this morning, worked in a wedding all day yesterday and sneaked some carby leftovers.

Had an extremely busy morning at work and felt exhausted and light headed even with monitor showing a respectable 5'6. Might be actually the work plus temperatures, but I'm not so confident in my monitor these days, it's acting weird. Sometimes I have to insert the strip a few times before the screen turns on, and many times it makes me adjust the time and date before letting me add the blood, which is stressful if I'm worried about my BG. I'll try changing the batteries, but also had the idea now, is it possible the heat affects it??

@eggyg be careful, in my experience the temperatures are not as high as in Spain but the sun can burn you just as much! I'm using sunscreen for any walks now and even then I got a bit of red around my t-shirt neck line. I've never been the type of person who gets tanned, just red. I can pass as British until I open my mouth, then people hear an immigrant accent and say "aha! You must be Polish!" (Don't look Mediterranean enough)


----------



## MikeyBikey

freesia said:


> Years of sitting on tiny chairs at work have done in my knees and hips. Its more than likely while clambering to get up, i'd end up falling on the poor person underneath



I wouldn't get far with one egg, Opps predictive text one leg! Can never fathom why the pirates are so agile on one leg!


----------



## eggyg

@Lanny and @freesia my balance is so bad. I went to the docs last year, had hearing test, deaf in one ear, then had MRI, all well. I’m just off kilter! I can’t come down any stairs without holding the bannister or rail, I can’t look down if I’m on the top of a fell as I feel like I’ll fall! It’s awful isn’t it? 

@Elenka_HM I’m what’s classed as an English rose, very pale skin and I don’t tan really but go red. I have been covered in factor 30 today even though I’ve been in the shade all day. But I always miss a bit and end up with a random red patch somewhere!


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> I wouldn't get far with one egg, Opps predictive text one leg! Can never fathom why the pirates are so agile on one leg!


It be the rum, it be.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> @Lanny and @freesia my balance is so bad. I went to the docs last year, had hearing test, deaf in one ear, then had MRI, all well. I’m just off kilter! I can’t come down any stairs without holding the bannister or rail, I can’t look down if I’m on the top of a fell as I feel like I’ll fall! It’s awful isn’t it?


Yep! People laugh at me because i can't ride a bike. I have to hold on coming downstairs too and if we're out walking, my walking poles are so useful with any steep steps or hills to help me balance. If i haven't got them, i'm hanging onto hubby for dear life!
@Elenka_HM i always end up looking like i've been dip dyed. My upper body tans slightly but goes a pale gold colour while the legs stay white no matter how i try. I don't like sitting too long in the sun, i tend to nip in and out.
I must admit i'm dreading tomorrow and Tuesday in the heat at work.


----------



## Lanny

03:39 BS 6.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Arrrggghhhhh!  Battled with staying awake to watch the golf to the end with lots of little nooze’s throughout the late morning & lunchtime even before the last few pairs teed off but, I was seriously flagging by the time Rory, as the last pair, reached the back 9! & Match Sticks Propping My Eyes Open emoji! Rory stayed in front despite only 1 Birdie on the front 9 but, only managed a Birdie on 10, no bunker shot Eagle of round 3, & while I was drifting in & out of dozing, the Australian Cameron Smith, behind by 4 shots at the start of round 4 just half a hole in front in the penultimate pair just before, REALLY caught on fire with a flurry of Birdies after Birdies while poor Rory was desperately trying to force his Birdies that just wouldn’t happen so, the Aussie overtook him by 1 shot eventually on -19 on the 16th hole while Rory stayed on -18. Then, when there was a tiny glimmer of a hiccup for Cameron Smith on the infamous 17th The Road Hole as he flirted with the world’s most famous golf bunker The Road Hole bunker, where past hopefuls came a cropper with 8’s, 9’s, 10’s & more due to the extremely high more or less straight up vertical face even the Great Bear Jack Nicklaus needed 4 hacks to get it out, he got it out in 1 & saved his par. Then, he added 1 final Birdie on the 18th. to push further ahead on -20; a new course record that bettered Jack Nicklaus’ -19 set many years ago by 1 shot! That left Rory, just teeing up on the 18th while the Aussie was on the green, an Herculean Eagle 2 to even tie him for a play off! The crowd were rushing up en masse behind Rory as he walked up the fairway to take his 2nd shot “Do All or Nothing” bash at the flag for one LAST HOPE & he MISSED IT! By a narrow whisker as it rolled past the hole a few feet! Awwwwwa! And the engraver started putting Cameron Smith’s name on The Claret Jug! Poor Rory was just visibly SO deflated that he missed the Birdie putt too & tapped in for a par! So, adding insult to injury he finished up in 3rd place on -18 as the other Cameron, USA’s Cameron Young playing alongside Cameron Smith on -12 at the start of the day, Eagled the 18th to go from 1 shot behind Rory at -17 to 1 shot ahead of him at -19! But, fair dos to both the Cameron’s for overhauling that 4 shots deficit to overtake Rory! & Clapping hands emoji! In the end Rory’s final round of only 2 Birdies with no Bogeys just couldn’t stand up to Cameron Smith’s also, Bogey free round with 8 Birdies, a run of 5 consecutive back to back Birdies on the back 9; he was ON FIRE!!!

I’m was absolutely on my last legs of exhaustion by then & fell asleep even before the speech was over before the presentation of lowest amateur medal BEFORE The Claret Jug was presented to Cameron Smith: not out of any disrespect or anything like that as “he took the bull by the horns” & truly WON it; it was just TOO LONG a day for me despite the numerous “20 winks” here & there before the leaders EVEN started!  A Stream of Z’s emoji!

Despite my off kilter sleeping pattern getting in the way, a bit, of my watching this very special anniversary 150th The Open at St Andrews this year I REALLY enjoyed it & a well deserved newly crowned Majors champion in the Australian Cameron Smith set a new Old Course at St Andrews course record of -20 to win it in style! 

And along the way I got to see Tiger play with him so emotional on Day 2 & that magical bunker shot Eagle by Rory on Day 3! I LOVED IT!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Staying awake? Interesting. Golf? Hmmm,  not so keen myself.

Now space? Ohhhh, yessss. In 1969 when I was a mere 16 years old I stayed up pretty much all night watching the Apollo 11 moon landing. If fact I was glued to our very old telly for the whole mission. I was so much in awe. I always wanted to be an astronaut. I still do. Ahhh dreams. I think I may have missed the boat.

Anyway back to reality...or not...BG 5.2 !!!! One small step for Gwynn 

Pulse 60
BP 115/76
Temp 36.3

Todays meals potassium 3666mg

I will go out early at 7am this morning to try to beat the heat. It was way too hot yesterday at 3pm. I walked 185 minutes, admittedly most done early morning though.

I cooked beef Teryaki with sweetcorn, yorkshire pud and apple sauce (!) for tea, followed by a fresh fruit salad. What a great meal it was. Not sure it was so clever using the oven on such a hot day though.

Today: walking, eating, resting, testing. A natty little acronymn WERT. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing. And keep cool.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 today. Sky clear and awaiting 34 degrees...Had a good day yesterday - Alex, back after Covid, put in a morning on the great grass tidy up so, once I had run the topper round the outside of the hayfield, knocking down invasive bramble, bracken and yellow rattle, we had two strimmers going like angry hornets. Once the heat got silly we decamped indoors for iced drinks. The remaining 30% of trimming back can await a cooler day. 

Spent the afternoon with an old friend, sitting in the cool of the thick stone walled house, and then filling her a bag of goodies from the veggie garden. I'm always glad to get rid of a few courgettes at this time of year before they sneakily turn into the despised marrow. Quite surprised that Libby had made 74 without eating pak choi. I love it in salad as well as stir fry.
Liberated a black canine sponge in the evening who frisked around finding tennis balls whilst I trimmed the ornamental hedge. His shower pen is working splendidly, cool damp concrete floor, evaporation cooled insulated kennel, and a spray to potter under.
Have a good day everyone - slap on the cream and the hat and do not go out with the mad dogs at mid day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Shockingly bad sleep last night, too hot, woke to 10.8. Levels all day yesterdsy in the 10s despite corrections.

Dreading work in the 39° (feeling like 41°) heat and especially the drive back home again. 

@Gwynn congrats on the HS.

Stay as cool as you all can and safe in the heat everyone. Take care.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today

Have a great dat everybody


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Staying awake? Interesting. Golf? Hmmm,  not so keen myself.
> 
> Now space? Ohhhh, yessss. In 1969 when I was a mere 16 years old I stayed up pretty much all night watching the Apollo 11 moon landing. If fact I was glued to our very old telly for the whole mission. I was so much in awe. I always wanted to be an astronaut. I still do. Ahhh dreams. I think I may have missed the boat.
> 
> Anyway back to reality...or not...BG 5.2 !!!! One small step for Gwynn
> 
> Pulse 60
> BP 115/76
> Temp 36.3
> 
> Todays meals potassium 3666mg
> 
> I will go out early at 7am this morning to try to beat the heat. It was way too hot yesterday at 3pm. I walked 185 minutes, admittedly most done early morning though.
> 
> I cooked beef Teryaki with sweetcorn, yorkshire pud and apple sauce (!) for tea, followed by a fresh fruit salad. What a great meal it was. Not sure it was so clever using the oven on such a hot day though.
> 
> Today: walking, eating, resting, testing. A natty little acronymn WERT.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing. And keep cool.


I JUST missed the Moon landings by a couple of years! 

And I’ve definitely missed the boat too when it comes to getting to see The Earth in Space: the TRUE legacy of Apollo that’s stood the test of time; that PRICELESS shot of “Earth Rise” from the orbit of The Moon showing what a beautiful blue planet we live on hanging SO beautifully in all its fragility against the black background of space!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.4


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  10.1 here. Maybe those basal tweaks weren’t so successful LOL. I’ll see what my lovely DSN says tomorrow - she’s still holding my hand cos I’m a Podding newbie!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s looking glorious. 6.7. 

Forecast 28 degrees today,  it was forecast 25 yesterday and our weather thingmajig showed 28.5 at its highest, and our sensor is definitely in the shade. Let’s see what today brings. We coped fine, jobs in the morning ( as an aside, that came up as, I’m the Mormon!) whilst it was cooler. Got sat out on the zero gravity loungers about 2ish, under the sail. Lots of water and suncream. I didn’t go hypo or hyper, didn’t get burnt and my hip was definitely more comfy than it was on our previous loungers, but I have been bitten behind my left knee! Little blighters.  More of the same today but with added Deet!

@TinaD I used three courgettes yesterday. I made courgette, ginger and lemon cake with two.  It’s delicious but only to be eaten with a full pen of insulin. Sorry! I also roasted one along with some other veg and added it to some couscous to go with the frittata I made for tea. No doubt there’ll be another one or two awaiting me when I have a walk up the garden later. 

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS. 

Be careful everyone today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.4 here. Which numpty forgot her evening bolus and was surprised to find she was 13.5 at bedtime? Did a cautious correction and went to bed, and came down gently to a reasonable figure.


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour mes amis!
6.2 this morning and 111/71 with 64rhr

Was awake at 4am (of course) and opened all the windows to get some air through. All closed and shuttered now in defence against the heat. 

Choir audition went well I think so now I’ll have to just wait to be told if I’m in or not. Maybe hear this week but more likely next. 

First ISVA meeting later today which I’m no doubt going to get emotional during but it’s such a huge relief to know I’ve got one so let’s now see what they can do. 

All the talking of space etc, is anyone else watching For All Mankind?


----------



## rayray119

8.6 I had eaten at half minnight. Decided with the berry extreme heat today and tomorrow are going to bring it might be worth a trying anotjer half unit reduction of my morning livemier(crazy to think there's a red warning of extreme heat in the UK)  although not sure I'm going to do much so we'll see how it goes trial and error.


----------



## Fagor

6.7 
More graphs without excessive highs or lows, though some were a bit high.
Unusually, off for coffee-on-the-beach as most places normally closed Mondays. May need shades and sunhat despite on-shore breeze.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

A rather better 8.5 today although dreading the predicted 38C today after the run of highs in the heat of early last week. 

And please don't forget to put water out for the birds and other animals like hedgehogs.


----------



## Gwynn

I think I made it into space...well I can dream.... (yup that's me, but...)


----------



## ColinUK

My whole family in space!


----------



## ColinUK

Just called the GP to book an appointment (in person, with the actual GP!) and got through immediately. Appointment is booked for 3:30pm this Wednesday afternoon and the receptionist said “I’ve booked you in for 30 minutes just in case there’s anything else you want to talk about. Is that okay?”

My gast is truly flabbered!


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.8 today, but realised I forgot to take meds yesterday and had my grandson's 7th birthday party o Saturday and mum's summer party at the retirement apartment block where she lives yesterday, they had to do it inside as it was too hot for the residents outside.  Just been out to look at the thermometer in the garden and it was 31 in the shade, brought it into the living room and it as a much more respectable 25 showing, keeping the curtains/blinds closed at the back of the house. 

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Leadinglights

A weekend away meeting up with a group of bellringing friends after 2 years. But I am a bit concerned about a friend who was diagnosed type 2, put on metformin and told to cut out all carbohydrates so lost lots of weight, she was slim to start with and is trying to put weight back on, she has lost muscle strength as well. She has been told to eat 8 portions of carbs per day which is unlikely to help much with blood glucose. I noticed she had a J2O and chips at lunch and lots of cake for tea. She said she had not lost more weight but I still wonder if she is not actually Type 1 or LADA, even though she is in her mid seventies.
I tried to make good choices, lovely steak and stilton salad, and pulled ham hock salad but half a breakfast wrap and half a Danish, some cake, a sharing platter of breaded deep fried stuff and garlic bread and rather too much red wine - not so good


----------



## khskel

Ey up mi owd muckers. We'll have none of that foreign talk @ColinUK. Tha mun learn thissen to talk reyt. 

Anyway a perfectly spiffing 5.2 for me. 

Been outside to clean some garden furniture that I extricated from the shed yesterday. The mercury is climbing so it's tea in the shade.

Have a good day everyone and don't let that insulin overheat my fellow junkies.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I can’t guarantee the black ones’ condition! Fluffy, rock hard and pale, or in fact in Mr Eggy’s tummy!


He he.... so far all the green ones are in Mr E's tummy too!


----------



## rebrascora

Whilst yesterday I was happy to embrace the fact that my sensor is reading 2 mmols below my actual BG and claim an HS, I am trying to ignore that issue this morning when I woke up on 9.0 as it puts me into double figures despite a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime (1.30am) for an 8.4. A wonderful roast lamb dinner cooked by my lovely brother in law, was responsible even if I didn't have any Yorkshire pudding and only 3 small-med boiled new potatoes followed by copious amounts of cheese and 4 slices of apple but I refused the offer of ice cream, even though there was the option of rum and raisin (my favourite). Boy, was I stuffed when we left the table!
Many congratulations to @Gwyn and @khskel on your House Specials this morning. Good work guys!

@ColinUK Hope the ISVA meeting goes well today and you find them supportive and empathetic as well as practically capable. Fingers crossed you make the cut for the choir.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Just called the GP to book an appointment (in person, with the actual GP!) and got through immediately. Appointment is booked for 3:30pm this Wednesday afternoon and the receptionist said “I’ve booked you in for 30 minutes just in case there’s anything else you want to talk about. Is that okay?”
> 
> My gast is truly flabbered!


What did you bribe them with? That’s truly amazing.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - yet another scorcher!

Was 6.8 on waking at 8 am... just slow posting.  Quite surprised after yesterday as it was 15.5 at bedtime after eating a baguette stuffed with leftover steak.

Had a lovely day in the garden with our guests.  Long leisurely lunch followed by Croquet again.  I did a Thai style prawn and noodle salad with cucumber, avocado, mint and watermelon.  Followed by steak and salad with minted/buttered new potatoes.  Dessert was Portokalopita (Greek Orange cake) served with home made Bergamot orange ice cream.  Then a cheeseboard with bread.  Did all the prep on Sat thank goodness!  Exhausting in this heat.

@eggyg, @freesia and @Lanny I know just what you mean about balance!  I'm very unsteady these days and terrified of heights.  When we went to the undulating roof of that Gaudi building I was terrified I was going to throw myself off it.  Had to crawl on all fours to the exit.  How come I was so fearless when young?

@Gwynn and @khskel CONGRATULATIONS on the HSs.

@ColinUK best of luck in your ISVA meeting, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUK said:


> My whole family in space!
> 
> View attachment 21529



Incredible likeness!!!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> What did you bribe them with? That’s truly amazing.


I had to hold myself back from double checking that it was actually the right number I’d dialled!


----------



## merrymunky

5.7 this morning…that’s better!


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - yet another scorcher!
> 
> Was 6.8 on waking at 8 am... just slow posting.  Quite surprised after yesterday as it was 15.5 at bedtime after eating a baguette stuffed with leftover steak.
> 
> Had a lovely day in the garden with our guests.  Long leisurely lunch followed by Croquet again.  I did a Thai style prawn and noodle salad with cucumber, avocado, mint and watermelon.  Followed by steak and salad with minted/buttered new potatoes.  Dessert was Portokalopita (Greek Orange cake) served with home made Bergamot orange ice cream.  Then a cheeseboard with bread.  Did all the prep on Sat thank goodness!  Exhausting in this heat.
> View attachment 21532View attachment 21533
> @eggyg, @freesia and @Lanny I know just what you mean about balance!  I'm very unsteady these days and terrified of heights.  When we went to the undulating roof of that Gaudi building I was terrified I was going to throw myself off it.  Had to crawl on all fours to the exit.  How come I was so fearless when young?
> 
> @Gwynn and @khskel CONGRATULATIONS on the HSs.
> 
> @ColinUK best of luck in your ISVA meeting, let us know how it goes.


I CAN ride a bicycle albeit it took me AGES to learn as a child taking twice as long as my other sibling’s & nephews who were all learning to at the time! I don’t normally have any issues with heights or other noticeable balance issues except after long haul flights to HK & back when my balance would be off for a week or two.

It’s just when I’m sleeping that I lose my spatial awareness & used to roll off the bed as a child even though my bed has always been pushed up against a wall! I’ve grown used to sleeping on my side facing the wall & I’m always aware of where the wall is!

It wasn’t until recently that I discovered I’ve had a rare congenital neck defect since birth in the C1 bone of the Spine, the first spinal bone at the nape of the neck, & people who have it have balance issues specifically when turning around too fast! A lot of things made sense when I found that out! It’s how I injured both of my shoulders when I turned around too fast & the opposite shoulder on the side I was turning towards compensated for my neck in taking the strain: remembered the 2nd time it happened but, didn’t remember or notice the first time it happened when it just started hurting putting my arm back & escalated from there!


----------



## Barrowman

Not so good for me this morning, got a 13.3 much to my amazement.

Must have been those two squares of Diabetic chocolate I had last night.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks

7.5 for me many hours ago xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Barrowman said:


> Not so good for me this morning, got a 13.3 much to my amazement.
> 
> Must have been those two squares of Diabetic chocolate I had last night.


Avoid anything labelled "diabetic", it's often sweetened with suspect sweetners which act as a laxative.  Just enjoy a square or two of high cocoa content dark chocolate.  Aldi do some amazing choccie at 85%.  Lidl also do some "way to go" dark chocolate which is pretty amazing


----------



## TinaD

35.3 here and feels hotter. Can't keep up with the fluids as on diuretics. Decided heat more likely to prove lethal than a temporary high BG so have just driven to shop and bought vast amounts of ice-cream. 2 cones down and a faint prickle of sweat returning. Now time for another iced drink. Net zero by 2050? Blow that, what about a nice minus number by next year?


----------



## rayray119

TinaD said:


> 35.3 here and feels hotter. Can't keep up with the fluids as on diuretics. Decided heat more likely to prove lethal than a temporary high BG so have just driven to shop and bought vast amounts of ice-cream. 2 cones down and a faint prickle of sweat returning. Now time for another iced drink. Net zero by 2050? Blow that, what about a nice minus number by next year?


Jelous of the ice-cream right now  just starting starting  doing the low fodmap diet to see if it helps my issues and ice cream isn't really on the cards 
.


----------



## freesia

Well, after a day at work in this heat, my levels just got higher and higher despite corrections. They hit 16 mid afternoon so yet another correction was needed. When i got home, i sat for 30 mins on the kitchen floor as its the coolest place in the house atm. Suddenly levels dropped to hypo, then i got brain freeze from juice in the fridge. Now i just feel sleepy....oh so sleepy. A little snooze before tea is needed i think.


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> Jelous of the ice-cream right now  just starting starting  doing the low fodmap diet to see if it helps my issues and ice cream isn't really on the cards
> .


What about sorbet?


----------



## Gwynn

TinaD said:


> 35.3 here and feels hotter. Can't keep up with the fluids as on diuretics. Decided heat more likely to prove lethal than a temporary high BG so have just driven to shop and bought vast amounts of ice-cream. 2 cones down and a faint prickle of sweat returning. Now time for another iced drink. Net zero by 2050? Blow that, what about a nice minus number by next year?


When I first read your post I thought the 35.3 was a BG reading considering the thread title. Agggghh. But quickly realised it was the temperature outside reading further on.

Phew, thank goodness for that.


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> What about sorbet?


Oh yes apparently sorbet is okay if made with the right fruit (I think some ice lolys are okay too)


----------



## eggyg

@rayray119 I’ve had a hankering for ice team too. Sent Mr Eggy to Aldi for Greek yoghurt and frozen raspberries. Apparently so I’ve read today. Whazz them together in a food processor with a bit of honey and lemon juice and voila frozen yoghurt. I’m going to try it after my tea tonight. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## rayray119

eggyg said:


> @rayray119 I’ve had a hankering for ice team too. Sent Mr Eggy to Aldi for Greek yoghurt and frozen raspberries. Apparently so I’ve read today. Whazz them together in a food processor with a bit of honey and lemon juice and voila frozen yoghurt. I’m going to try it after my tea tonight. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


Honey and yorget(unless lactose free) are out on the low fodmap diet unfortunately. There's a lot stuff you can't have on the low fodmap diet in the elimatuon pharae  So currently having read the ingredients carefully on everything


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> @rayray119 I’ve had a hankering for ice team too. Sent Mr Eggy to Aldi for Greek yoghurt and frozen raspberries. Apparently so I’ve read today. Whazz them together in a food processor with a bit of honey and lemon juice and voila frozen yoghurt. I’m going to try it after my tea tonight. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


Frozen fruit with a dash of yoghurt and double cream whizzed up in the blender is instant bliss!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Frozen fruit with a dash of yoghurt and double cream whizzed up in the blender is instant bliss!


It was bliss indeed. I was surprised how little yoghurt to fruit was needed. I put in a teaspoon of honey and some vanilla extract but I think next time I’ll try the double cream idea.


----------



## eggyg

I see I’m first up. 7.3 at 3.25. Have tried to get back to a sleep but to no avail. Even tried the hugging the porcelain basin and laying my forearms on the cold tiles surrounding the basin trick. But the cold tiles weren’t cold!  It’s a lot cooler downstairs, so  I’ll read my book and see if I can drop off.

More of the same today. Light chores, lounge in the garden, eat and repeat! Thank goodness today’s the last day. I don’t know what to eat, can’t go for a walk, can’t Hoover or iron ( oh dear ), and we “ only” got to 31 yesterday.

I hope your roads don’t melt or your railway tracks buckle. We’re quite safe up here, we’re not getting the near 40 temps, but my grandson has had special dispensation to remove his tie in school!


----------



## Gwynn

I thought I might be first up this morning. Wrong!

Good morning this rather stifflingly hot morning. Surprisingly I slept really well last night even though it was much warmer in the bedroom upstairs.

Yesterday morning I got an HS yessss!!!!. Yesterday evening I got an HS yessss!!! This morning BG 5.3 ohhhhhh boooo. Still, very acceptable 

I went out for two walks yesterday one at 7am for an hour and a bit and one at 3pm for an hour. The 7am was good and reasonably cool beating the sun waking up. The 3pm was tougher as it was pretty warm, naaaa, hot.

This morning I intend to start at 6am and walk for 2 hours and maybe leave this afternoons walk as it may be dangerously hot. But I won't walk on the beach in the dark as it is too scary

BG 5.3 good
Temp 36.4 (it seems that is my bodys normal temperature)
Pulse 65 good
BP 118/74 good

Potassium from diet 3622mg
Cholesterol from diet 80.6mg
Protein from diet 46.6g
Fibre from diet 41.3g
All fats from diet 38g
Saturated fats from diet 7.6g
Salt from diet 2.64g
Carbohydrates from diet 132.9g (very high for me but it will be ok and allows me to have a good set of meals)

Hmmm it is already very claggy here and the sun is still fast asleep.

Today, rest, eat, rest, oh and walk walk walk (early on only). Nothing else planned yet.

Have a great, safe day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lanny

04:35 BS 8.1 A bit high because drank about half a can of coke just before bed around 21:30 ish as my BS was a bit low at 4.6 & had half an oatcake too! 

Oh my! It was SO hot trying to sleep last night & had the heater on in fan mode on timer for 4 hours, felt the difference when it switched off as I felt the heat on my back & neck lying on my memory foam mattress: has always been the ONE drawback of memory foam; it can get awfully hot to sleep on in hot weather! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

FINALLY, if it’s not too soon to say & jinx it, my body clock is starting to move, a bit, as I stayed up until about 21:30 & up just after 04:00, had a loo break & now posting before breakfast afterwards!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - ate huge amount of ice cream yesterday - even had a bowlful of it with strawberries at midnight in a desperate attempt to get cooler. Slept from 0200 until now - so 3 hours - FBG 5.2....

Diabetes is a weird condition.

Stay cool everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After the last few days trying to get levels down, overnight i've been woken by low alarms 3 times. JBs needed and have now woken to a 7.1. Off to shower and find something cool to wear thats suitable for work.

Congrats on the HS @TinaD.

Have a good day everyone. Stay cool and safe in the heat wherever you are.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## gll

Morning all. 12.2 

Managed to get my new cooker ordered yesterday. I'm not saying I am pinning all my hopes and dreams of cheese on toast on my DSN appointment (Thursday) but I sorta am  Snack insulin plz 
Anyway cookers coming on Sunday and will get fitted when my nephew has a minute  I got the current one long before I had my kids so +21 years...its kinda wrecked by this point. 2 rings trip the electric and the grill doesn't work 

Right I'm off to add lea & perrins and cheese to the tesco 

Stay cool everyone <3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.1 for me today after a very uncomfortable night - 26C inside my house last night  I only injected 6 units yesterday, and lost count of the number of JBs, bananas, ginger biccies, ice cream bars and apple cinnamon muffins I had to eat in order to keep my levels up  More of the same today, no doubt! Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Buon giorno amici!
6.5 and 95/61 with rhr of 60 

I’m contemplating going for a shaded walk right now before El Scorchio causes all buildings to melt. 

ISVA meeting was good and productive so that’s now of course set me on a spiral of thinking it’s a cop out to use one instead of taking this all on my shoulders. It’s a pendulum swing so it’ll swing back soon enough I’m sure. 

Guess who stood for ages looking at the pressure cooker wondering why it wasn’t getting to pressure and why so much steam was escaping before realising he’d not put the sealing ring in the lid?!


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Believe it or not there are some weird people on this forum who like the green JBs.
> My definition of a "really bad hypo" is one which has to be treated with green JBs because that is all that are left.
> @Northerner wrote a great poem on the subject





Ghastly Green Jelly Babies​It cannot be so far away,
When dawns that dreadful, fateful day
As, reaching to treat my hypo shocks,
I find just green ones in the box!

Oh, tell me Mr Basset please
Why waste your time producing these?
Tart on tongue, and jealous hue,
An aberration! Shame on you!

For lusty red, beguiling black
I could consume those by the sack!
Bright orange, sunny yellow too –
I’d even accept a baleful blue!

But green brings foaming at the mouth,
One eye looks North, the other South,
Gripped by a kind of emerald rabies,
The Dark Lord of the Jelly Babies! 

(c) Northerner 2010


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Me!!! I’ll swap all my black ones for everyones green ones anytime. Green are my fav, then yellow, orange, red only if I must, black not a chance!


Weirdo!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, but only because I woke up at 4am, swiped the Libre and realised I was 11.something, so jabbed a couple of units of bolus. I knew I'd overcorrected a hypo yesterday evening. Which followed a rage bolus earlier in the day when my levels weren’t shifting. I blame the weather. If I'm less active than usual my levels climb, but if I get up and do anything in the heat, they immediately plummet. I've got a Diabetes phone review with the hospital this morning, which is normally with one of the interns who are part clinical, part research. I usually can’t think of anything interesting to raise, perhaps I’ll bend their ear about the effects of hot weather on diabetic control.


----------



## rayray119

First test was 9.2 however wasn't done stight away as I was weighing out my backfast before testing  was 7.3 at 4 o'clock this morning so diffentyba rise going on there.   I stuck with the amount of Livivermir I did yesterday (it could have protentiony been a radio change instead of back change needed but what's done is done) the evening wasn't great though. I can't wait until tomorrow because I've never do je well with heat.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.0 today.

Noticed at two a.m. while fixing a hypo that there was a WhatsUp at midnight - one of my friends from school is a granny! We’d all been waiting anxiously for the big day. Her granddaughter was born on the hottest day of the year EVER. Now there’s a landmark. Luckily the parents weren’t tempted to name the baby Scorchia or Sweaty Betty. Happy days!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks 

11.0 for me today after very little sleep due to my bedroom sitting at 28C all night  currently 19C outside and 31C in the living but can't open the window yet as I'm on my own and will be going through the other side of the house shortly and can't leave Bubbles with an open window xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
Off to Sainsbos soon before the temperatures rise. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.8 for me today.
> Off to Sainsbos soon before the temperatures rise.
> 
> Dez


Same here. Just sitting outside Waitrose in the shade by the waterfalls…. 
Might grab an iced coffee before venturing inside.


----------



## zippyjojo

Good morning from the Outer Hebrides - feeling slightly guilty that we’re not having a heatwave here. Sorry I haven’t posted for a while - been caught up catering for the world and his wife for the last 3 weeks. I’m eating a lot more carbs up here including the most delicious thing known to man (IMHO) - the Machair Bun which when popped in the microwave for 25 seconds is heaven on earth - but presumably because I’m doing lots of walking my BGs are pretty good on the whole. Saw my consultant before I came away and he said everything’s in the right place following my surgery last November (I’d requested an abdominal scan just to make sure as have regular knotted feeling). Probs scar tissue so am going to start scar tissue massage. Anyway - hope this photo cools you all down a bit xxx


----------



## Gwynn

Just got back from a 156 minute exercise walk, before the sun scorches everything. Actually there was a nice breeze and the sun was covered by a deep haze most of the walk. It is amazing how many people are up and about at 6am.

Knackered now though. Ahh, yes, plans for today: walk, rest, walk, rest, eat

Time to rest a bit.

Some nice dogs on the beach this morning too


----------



## Michael12421

@zippyjojo 
I have had eight skin cancer operations and afterwards used something here called Bio-0il. I am sure that it must be available in the UK. I don't have the slightest trace of scar tissue.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> @zippyjojo
> I have had eight skin cancer operations and afterwards used something here called Bio-0il. I am sure that it must be available in the UK. I don't have the slightest trace of scar tissue.


Yes bio oil is available in the UK.


----------



## Pattidevans

Michael12421 said:


> @zippyjojo
> I have had eight skin cancer operations and afterwards used something here called Bio-0il. I am sure that it must be available in the UK. I don't have the slightest trace of scar tissue.


I used that when I fell down a wooden spiral stair splitting my head open and had a huge scar across my forehead.  You cannot see the scar now.  Bio-oil is available in Boots.


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Weirdo!


Yes, but I’m a lovely weirdo!


----------



## Pattidevans

A very different morning this morning.  Woken at 6 am by the LOUDEST thunderstorm right overhead followed by teeming rain.  Set all the neighbourhood dogs off barking and I am not surprised it was terrifying.

6.7 on waking at 8 am with a flattish line.  Was too hot to eat much yesterday.  Finished the prawn noodle thingy off for lunch.  It really was lovely with a contrast of spicy chilli, cooling lime juice and fresh mint.  Just had 1 slice of bread and cheese about 10pm after that.

Off to meet girlfriends in town - rumour has it that it will brighten up around 11am.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.1 for me. 

Been up to the shop and it's a bit warm.

Cup of tea, curtains closed and fan on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zippyjojo

Michael12421 said:


> @zippyjojo
> I have had eight skin cancer operations and afterwards used something here called Bio-0il. I am sure that it must be available in the UK. I don't have the slightest trace of scar tissue.


Thanks Michael - yes that’s what I’m using. The knotted feeling is more about the internal scar tissue so hopefully if I remember to do the massaging I can break that down a bit


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'1 today, almost a House Special 

Those days I've been worried about hypos because I get similar symptoms from running around in a hot restaurant (wearing long sleeves and waistcoat, ugh). But then last night was very quiet and I felt okay and forgot to test until more than an hour later than usual, and there was a real hypo. Oh, well... It was mild, just a set of Jelly babies and sorted, but felt worse after treating. Definitely my brain took a little break.


----------



## rebrascora

Well that sensor drifted further yesterday to 3 below and I reported it to Abbott early afternoon and a replacement on it's way but it was too hot to risk applying a replacement so waited until late last night to apply and left the failing sensor in place and it died about 4.30am after giving me consecutive "LO" readings. Still stuck like a limpet though. Just waiting for new sensor to bed in before I activate it so it was a finger prick reading this morning and considering how many corrections I needed last night I am very happy to wake to a 4.6. Got a bit of a headache this morning but think it may be eye strain, so not going to spend long on the computer today.
Hope everyone manages to keep cool. Had my first apricot off the tree at the weekend. It wasn't quite ripe but not far off. Having to carry watering cans from the water butts to slake it's thirst otherwise those fruits will never ripen... 
Just given it yet another pruning so that the fruit gets some sun. There are almost 100 fruits on it. No idea what I am going to do with them all!! It's not like I can eat them indiscriminately now as I would have done pre diabetes!

Oh and many congrats to @TinaD on your ice cream inspired House Special. Impressive!


----------



## merrymunky

Woke to a 5.0 today. Hope everyone managed some sleep last night. I tossed and turned a lot.


----------



## rebrascora

merrymunky said:


> Woke to a 5.0 today. Hope everyone managed some sleep last night. I tossed and turned a lot.


You are doing absolutely brilliantly with the Insulatard. Hope you can keep on with that after the baby is born as you were clearly struggling with your levels after you had Eris and surely your life and health long term is as important as that of the developing baby so you really need to push for more support after the pregnancy this time. 
You must feel so much better for having good BG levels.


----------



## Barrowman

Back to 6.3 today after that 13.3 yesterday - must have been that milk shake I had.


----------



## ColinUK

Certainly running high today. Not eaten anything yet as zero appetite in this heat and I’m at 6.8 right now.


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> You are doing absolutely brilliantly with the Insulatard. Hope you can keep on with that after the baby is born as you were clearly struggling with your levels after you had Eris and surely your life and health long term is as important as that of the developing baby so you really need to push for more support after the pregnancy this time.
> You must feel so much better for having good BG levels.


They took it straight off my repeat prescription list last time so I expect they will do the same here. I will hopefull have a supply in stock to keep me going for a while afterwards though.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.8 this morning, did eat a magnum and some cake yesterday, so not surprised together with the heat..


----------



## Lanny

03:39 BS 7.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A bit earlier today &, thank goodness, a bit cooler last night although, I still had the fan on for a bit to help me drop off! Now discarded the continental quilt for the time being for the duvet cover on its own so, it’s not too hot: on top; the bottom, unfortunately, with the memory foam is still a bit warm! 

Already had breakfast, just finished munching, & hopefully the heat has now broken, yesterday, & it’ll remain cooler?


----------



## merrymunky

Morning all barely slept a wink in this ridiculous heat. 5.6 when My alarm went off.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 7.6 this a.m. after a bad night. Heat high, humidity dreadful, Wolf barking every time I began to drop off. Now grey and misty outside with a chilly breeze.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A near miss this morning with 5.3. 
Back to "normal" temperatures hopefully today.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here. Off on a mercy errand in a mo, son has plumber arriving this morning. The one day of the year when he can’t work from home because he’s on Jury duty. I shall go armed with gardening equipment, may as well improve the shining hour. only problem, plumber is working in the only bathroom, I may have to garden with my legs crossed.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.9 here - hmmm, still some way to go on tweaking basal rates, but at least that pesky 1am hypo has been fixed.

Off to France today - attempt no. 2 at our postponed holiday. It isn’t hot enough here, so we thought we’d head to Europe!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'9. 

Went to bed at a reasonable time, was happy with that, then woke up early. I've slept a bit more later, I think. Had a stressful dream where I was late for the airport and kept forgetting stuff at home and asking my parents to go back for it. At one point I was like, damn, my brain is not working today, I wonder what my BG is...F***, MY METER IS AT HOME AS WELL  And realized it was already 3 or 4 pm and I hadn't checked my levels once that day. Also in the dream where included some coworkers from my previous job who I haven't seen in 6 months and never had a close relationship with. It's weird how dreams mix things.

Oh, and yesterday my GP surgery called to book a blood test and diabetes review. Can't believe it's already been 7 months since diagnosed! Hope it's all good, I will ask about Libre


----------



## rayray119

9.7 going to be colder today.  In terms of pain it seemed to be okay yesterday apart fr.a really bad flare up in the afternoon. And quite bad side pain after eating stack  in the nigh(strange thinking how dating something can trigger side pain it's not really usual) so I was half thinking has this diet started to take effect because it was up and down anyway.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning! Yesterday just into double figures and today just into single figures at 9.8. Would have been better if I hadn't had a packet of crisps before bed!  I perspired so much in the day I felt in need of a salt rush. Mind you first time I have had a solid six hours in months!


----------



## zippyjojo

7.1 this morning (that will be the digestives and Tunnocks bar late last night then ). Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Fagor

5.6  No DP, and much cooler at last, think we just missed the rain yesterday, only a few drops.
Another couple of days of reasonable BGs apart from spike yesterday at breakfast.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning everyone.
3.1 for me on the new Libre. 3.7 according to finger prick. That is more like I would expect from a Libre sensor. I reduced my evening basal by 1 unit so not sure why I had 2 trips into the red overnight but both dealt with quite easily. Looking forward to it being a more comfortable temperature today.

@merrymunky I think you may need to be a bit more pushy about keeping the Insulatard. With diabetes we do sometimes have to be quite firm and insistent about what we need and I don't see why your health and wellbeing is not as important after pregnancy as it is during it. You need to make that point to your health care professionals. You are just a young woman. You can't afford to have uncontrolled BG levels like you had after Eris. You clearly need more support and the Insulatard seems to be doing a great job.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Can't even remember what it was but think it may have been 10.something

It'll cool down they said, Tuesday night will be easier to sleep they said, where? My bedroom was up a degree from Monday night and sat over 29C all night, I am hot, I am tired AND I am grumpy xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 when I got downstairs at 8.14. Was a lovely 5.8 at 7 when I briefly thought about getting up!

Slept better last night amazingly after yesterday. I never, ever want to experience heat like that again and it was “ only” 35 up here. It was blooming awful. I hope everyone survived it without too much drama. If this is soon going to be the norm, I’m moving up to the Scottish Highlands! A lot fresher today so far, nice to have the patio doors open as it’s warmer in the house than outside.

Last day at school for lots today, my grandchildren all finish today. Can’t believe our Lady Sadie is finishing pre school and will be in “big” school in September! Where does the time go, Zara will be there before you know it. Two big ones going into year 11, GCSEs next year! That makes me feel old. Have a great, and cooler, day everyone.

Just a bit of showing off below.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  9.9 here - hmmm, still some way to go on tweaking basal rates, but at least that pesky 1am hypo has been fixed.
> 
> Off to France today - attempt no. 2 at our postponed holiday. It isn’t hot enough here, so we thought we’d head to Europe!


Enjoy and don’t forget the sunscreen!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 7.5 here. Off on a mercy errand in a mo, son has plumber arriving this morning. The one day of the year when he can’t work from home because he’s on Jury duty. I shall go armed with gardening equipment, may as well improve the shining hour. only problem, plumber is working in the only bathroom, I may have to garden with my legs crossed.


Bucket?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today 

was up at 6am as I usually am on a work day, 
but been rushing around this morning hence only now posting 

have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Bucket?


Or nip behind a bush?


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 
104/57

Treated myself to some of the most delicious ice cream I’ve ever had yesterday. It’s by a company called Darlish and it was sour cherry and cream. Utterly delicious but it’s only in the local Waitrose so won’t be tempted often. 

Ankle swollen a little even with R I C E and have been referred for physio. Hopefully it’ll get sorted before I’m supposed to be running my next Half. 

In other news I have a Zoom call booked for my ISVA to help complete a CICA application relating to the third assault. I started to do it yesterday but it’s so triggering I thought I’d lean on the ISVA as that’s what she’s there for. 

C’est tout.


----------



## gll

morning everyone 13.3
Been feeling like my short acting is water for the last few days. Everything is so new its hard to know if its a trend or its the heat.

Nothing planned for today, will see what housework needs done when daughter gets up and I can make noise 

hope today treats you all well x


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> Bucket?


It's bouquet!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Aaaah a glorious cool breeze blowing through the patio door. 

Might venture into town.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 today, had another ice-cream yesterday .

Cooler outside today, but my house is retaining the heat due to the insulation.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.8 for me.
> 
> Aaaah a glorious cool breeze blowing through the patio door.
> 
> Might venture into town.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


If it's blowing through the door then maybe it needs replacing!


----------



## sg295

Morning all,

I’ve literally not been on here for about a month, things have just got rather busy lately!

Good news though, I have an appointment with a pump specialist on 2nd august.

I was very impressed actually how quickly the new hospital dealt with it. They sent a letter within a couple of days of my first appointment and I don’t have to wait long for the second so all good so far.

Hope you’re al doing well


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - dull and drizzly it is!  Am I the only one who loves the heat?

5.7 this morning with a flattish line all night.  Spent most of yesterday fending off hypos - got through nearly a bag of JBs.  Thought I was meeting GFs for lunch, turns out it was for coffee/tea, but I did have a milkshake - first since DX I think - which sent me high then crashing.  So a very late lunch when I was home again... and a very late dinner, which consisted of some prawns I'd defrosted on Sunday, excess from the prawn dish starter.  I'd put them in the fridge and forgotten about them.  A spoonful of potato salad and a bit of green salad.  Mr E seemed happy enough.

The friends from up-country who were due tomorrow have cancelled as he is still testing positive and is full of congestion.  I'm quite happy to have a bit of a rest after two lots of entertaining in quick succession, and hopefully we'll now see them in early August.

@rebrascora don't waste the apricots!  Make jam. Or send them to me!  I'll make jam and then make ice cream with some of the jam! When we were in Greece there was an Apricot tree by the path to the road.  It had huge, luscious looking apricots on it with a lovely ripe blush, but they were all rotting on the ground or too high to reach.  I was appalled at the waste!

@Bloden DO enjoy France!  Which area are you going to?  I can't wait for our French adventure 

@ColinUK lots of HUGS - hope the ISVR is of help to you today.  Let us know.


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans The ISVA zoom call is next week but thank you


----------



## Pattidevans

Oh @ColinUK ... so sorry - I misunderstood.


----------



## sg295

Also my latest hba1c came back at 42 so super happy with that


----------



## Barrowman

Down a bit more today at 6.1
Nice to get it a bit cooler today - at last.


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. After a hot sleepless night (temp didn't drop under 27° until around 3am, the fan did nothing), i woke to a 5.3. I dropped a unit for breakfast so i didnt go too low to drive to work but ended up needing it 2hrs later with a spike. Then, unexpected physical activity at work happened all morning so dropping again now .
One more day before the summer hols. I'm shattered!
Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Bucket?





ColinUK said:


> Or nip behind a bush?


It had occurred to me that a bucket plus the use of his garden shed might be necessary. After all, it’s what most people had to do on a permanent basis at one time, privvy at the end of the garden. Son suggested a 10 minute walk to the public conveniences in the town. He isn’t a good enough gardener to have produced any shrubs large enough to hide behind. Luckily plumber had finished by 10.30 so I was able to have a coffee and comfort break before finishing the garden and coming home.


----------



## Kaylz

Finally home and chilling, calves are aching, about 4 miles covered and a quick 5 minutes into a pub to see my grandad who was having his lunch ((he did offer us but I didnt have insulin with me) yeah I didn't mention I was going out today but heres some pics 

Why? Because me and Bruce were off to view a house and we are talking it  xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz 
I am so very happy that you have found somewhere for yourself annd Bruce to live.


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz
> I am so very happy that you have found somewhere for yourself annd Bruce to live.


Thank you Michael, we'll let you folks see when it's sorted as we won't get keys until its had its electrical safety check etc and needs floor coverings xx


----------



## Michael12421

@Kaylz 
I am so delighted for you boh that I have ditched the ham, cheese and tomato sandwich I was going to have for dinner in favour of a very delicious pork dish, and have opened a somewhat expensive bottle of red that is set aside for special occasions, this is a special occasion. On top of that it is now 42 degrees and a tad uncomfortable but I am going o enjoy every mouthful


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> @Kaylz
> I am so delighted for you boh that I have ditched the ham, cheese and tomato sandwich I was going to have for dinner in favour of a very delicious pork dish, and have opened a somewhat expensive bottle of red that is set aside for special occasions, this is a special occasion. On top of that it is now 42 degrees and a tad uncomfortable but I am going o enjoy every mouthful


We're having Pork too, salt & chilli belly  slices, I haven't eaten since 7:30 this morning (a part from a few lifts) so I'm starving, enjoy your wine (couldn't stand the stuff myself even when I did drink) it's only 17C here but felt much warmer with all that walking so youur 'a tad uncomfortable" must be an understatement xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Finally home and chilling, calves are aching, about 4 miles covered and a quick 5 minutes into a pub to see my grandad who was having his lunch ((he did offer us but I didnt have insulin with me) yeah I didn't mention I was going out today but heres some pics
> 
> Why? Because me and Bruce were off to view a house and we are talking it  xx


Everything crossed it all goes smoothly for you both! xxxx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Finally home and chilling, calves are aching, about 4 miles covered and a quick 5 minutes into a pub to see my grandad who was having his lunch ((he did offer us but I didnt have insulin with me) yeah I didn't mention I was going out today but heres some pics
> 
> Why? Because me and Bruce were off to view a house and we are talking it  xx



Congratulations on the house.


----------



## ColinUK

Mazeltov! @Kaylz!


----------



## Barbie1

Kaylz said:


> Finally home and chilling, calves are aching, about 4 miles covered and a quick 5 minutes into a pub to see my grandad who was having his lunch ((he did offer us but I didnt have insulin with me) yeah I didn't mention I was going out today but heres some pics
> 
> Why? Because me and Bruce were off to view a house and we are talking it  xx


Absolutely delighted for you both. Hope it passes the elec tests. You know you are going to have to tell us all about it.  
And of course invite us all to the housewarming party………
xxx


----------



## Kaylz

Awww guys thanks so much, I've been anxious about going out since I found out about the viewing last week and the fact I wasn't actually too bad about it today made the day even better 

It's a few doors away from a primary school (so will be handy when we do have kids) it's an upstairs downstairs property with living room and a dining room, separate bathroom to toilet it needs all floor coverings but the walls are OK for now xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Thank you Michael, we'll let you folks see when it's sorted as we won't get keys until its had its electrical safety check etc and needs floor coverings xx


How very lovely - Congratulations and wishing you a Happy New Home!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aw @Kaylz I'm so happy for you both. Hope everything goes as smoothly as possible. 

Dez


----------



## gll

@Kaylz        
(also lovely pics x)


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Finally home and chilling, calves are aching, about 4 miles covered and a quick 5 minutes into a pub to see my grandad who was having his lunch ((he did offer us but I didnt have insulin with me) yeah I didn't mention I was going out today but heres some pics
> 
> Why? Because me and Bruce were off to view a house and we are talking it  xx


Congratulations @Kaylz, lovely pics as well


----------



## Lanny

04:35 BS 6.8 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday was quite a bit cooler & a wee bit grey with a much easier to sleep night. Phew! 

Been watching the new series of Superman & Lois, all 15 episodes of season 2 on iPlayer, & oh my!  They started us off gently, it would seem, with season 1 & have levelled up big time on season 2! Almost there with 10 episodes watched yesterday & the rest today! 

Just going to have some ramen for breakfast & settle down to watch some more before my tesco shopping 11:00 to 12:00 & hopefully some sushi?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## ColinUK

Morning. 
6.3


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 and a much cooler, better nights sleep last night.
Last day at work today before summer hols, still so much to do. I'm exhausted but will be sad at the end of the day to see them all go.
Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

8.7

Morning ing all. Have a good day - so much cooler !


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.9 here. It felt positively chilly upstairs when I went to bed last night, checked the thermometer…still 25 degrees. Ever since it got hot, I have been getting a flatfish overnight instead of my usual dip and rise. I drove back through some lovely rain on way home from son's yesterday, got home to find we'd managed about a teaspoonful in total here, poor garden is utterly parched (apart from the veg, which we are watering).


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all and it’s a super duper 5.1! So near, yet so far. But the lowest I’ve been for many months I would say. It’s a pity as soon as I got out of bed, visited the little girls room, put on my slippers and dressing gown and walked down the 12 stairs and into the kitchen ( 12 minutes) I was 6.3! Ah, well, it was nice whilst it lasted.

Lovely and fresh again. Only 13 degrees but still warm in the house so the patio doors will be opened soon. We’re off to the seaside after lunch. We’ll do our usual 6/7 mile walk around the head and then have a chippy tea. Perfect day. 

Have a good one whatever you’re all up to.


----------



## Lucyr

6.3 today. Feeling dizzy last night and this morning though which is a bit weird, don’t think I’m I’ll. 

Had an appointment with diabetes dietician yesterday and have been and collected the food shopping this morning. Mission for the next month is trying to follow her advice and weight loss, then back in a month to regroup on how I’ve found it


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

Feeling much better today (although legs still aching), head was banging not long after I got home yesterday I think due to dehydration, had only had a mug of coffee from 5am up until 2:30pm and with that walk in the heat it's not surprising, was 13.something before leaving yesterday but took 2 lifts as it was 2 miles anyway before we decided to go walking, got back to 5.7 so had 4 lifts as was a while until tea, was only 6.3 come tea so only had 1 unit and still the same at bedtime so had 6 and a half digestives and woke to 7.0, we've already planned to make walking a regular thing when we're living together so can see the Tresiba needing to come down quite a bit xx


----------



## zippyjojo

6.1 this morning which really confuses me. I binged on carbs last night (4 digestives, 2 Tunnocks caramel wafers & a Tunnocks tea cake at bedtime). Supper of curry & rice at 10pm as had been at some friends where I’d eaten loads of cheese & biscuits, some chocs and drank nearly a whole bottle of alcohol free fizz (blimey just typing all that makes me feel really greedy). I didn’t have my last two Metformin until 10pm when I’d eaten the curry so could that be it? Obviously I’m not complaining but just seems so strange. Today is my lull before the storm. We’re up here for 6 weeks and so far have had 12 family members staying in dribs and drabs and from tomorrow another 10 - spread across 2 cottages but we all eat in here. But I do love it. Oh and we’re having 6 neighbours round here for supper tonight! Here’s a pic of my Scottie, Winnie, on a beach yesterday. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> 6.1 this morning which really confuses me. I binged on carbs last night (4 digestives, 2 Tunnocks caramel wafers & a Tunnocks tea cake at bedtime). Supper of curry & rice at 10pm as had been at some friends where I’d eaten loads of cheese & biscuits, some chocs and drank nearly a whole bottle of alcohol free fizz (blimey just typing all that makes me feel really greedy). I didn’t have my last two Metformin until 10pm when I’d eaten the curry so could that be it? Obviously I’m not complaining but just seems so strange. Today is my lull before the storm. We’re up here for 6 weeks and so far have had 12 family members staying in dribs and drabs and from tomorrow another 10 - spread across 2 cottages but we all eat in here. But I do love it. Oh and we’re having 6 neighbours round here for supper tonight! Here’s a pic of my Scottie, Winnie, on a beach yesterday. Have a lovely day everyone.


Looks beautiful. Very envious. 
Re your BGs, your teeny weeny bit of pancreas did a sterling job last night. It’ll probably throw you a curve ball today and you may find it’s having a day off! The timing of your Metformin wouldn’t have made any difference at all. Metformin isn’t instant and it’s designed to help your pancreas work a bit better it doesn’t work on your food intake. I think you just got lucky. 
At the beginning of my diabetes journey I had similar experiences and used to wish they’d taken the whole blooming thing out, for two reasons. One mainly because every niggle or pain I got I was convinced I had another tumour growing and I wouldn’t be as lucky as the first time. Secondly, because of the ups and downs of my BGs. But as you know, it eventually conked out all by itself and I’m glad now I got those few extra years out of it.


----------



## TinaD

zippyjojo said:


> 6.1 this morning which really confuses me. I binged on carbs last night (4 digestives, 2 Tunnocks caramel wafers & a Tunnocks tea cake at bedtime). Supper of curry & rice at 10pm as had been at some friends where I’d eaten loads of cheese & biscuits, some chocs and drank nearly a whole bottle of alcohol free fizz (blimey just typing all that makes me feel really greedy). I didn’t have my last two Metformin until 10pm when I’d eaten the curry so could that be it? Obviously I’m not complaining but just seems so strange. Today is my lull before the storm. We’re up here for 6 weeks and so far have had 12 family members staying in dribs and drabs and from tomorrow another 10 - spread across 2 cottages but we all eat in here. But I do love it. Oh and we’re having 6 neighbours round here for supper tonight! Here’s a pic of my Scottie, Winnie, on a beach yesterday. Have a lovely day everyone.


Love the dog!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today. 
It feels positively baltic today compared with Mon & Tues.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 which isn't bad considering the dire attack of the munchies which struck at 0230...thin crispbreads, buttered, and Parma ham. Apart from the naughty night-time nibbles I slept like a dog and feel much recovered from the lost sleep over the 2 scorching days and nights we have all experienced. Not up to much yesterday except a run out for food, had an insatiable thirst and zero energy. 
Today's weather - cool, mix of blue sky and puffy white cloud, very gentle breeze. Back to the field margins I fear.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Benny G

Good morning 8

The hampster wheel keeps turning...


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.9 for me.   I've stopped doing the diet u was doing again because looking like I got an appointment with with a actuall consustant on the 16th and so it they do tests(which is what I want them to do) it's best not restrict themselves.   I kind of what of do background tests so I can have a better idea weather the up and down teaks to Livermir is right change but at at same time spiking meals may make led to potentially not eating enough for any tests to woke so just have to make the best though trail and error.    Although I'm going to try not to think about it too much as received some bad news yesterday morning so probably need to give myself a bit of space from dibetties related stuff (I don't mean completely ignoring it) to allow me to process that.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Looks beautiful. Very envious.
> Re your BGs, your teeny weeny bit of pancreas did a sterling job last night. It’ll probably throw you a curve ball today and you may find it’s having a day off! The timing of your Metformin wouldn’t have made any difference at all. Metformin isn’t instant and it’s designed to help your pancreas work a bit better it doesn’t work on your food intake. I think you just got lucky.
> At the beginning of my diabetes journey I had similar experiences and used to wish they’d taken the whole blooming thing out, for two reasons. One mainly because every niggle or pain I got I was convinced I had another tumour growing and I wouldn’t be as lucky as the first time. Secondly, because of the ups and downs of my BGs. But as you know, it eventually conked out all by itself and I’m glad now I got those few extra years out of it.


Thanks for explaining


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - very cold breeze coming through the study window.  Had to shut it!

5.6 this morning with a slight swell between 3 and 6am up to around 8.  Slow acting input from the chips with dinner?  I laugh "chips with dinner"... chips _were_ dinner.  It was supposed to be steak and chips, we'd found some odds and ends of steak in the freezer, but honestly they were like shoe leather when cooked so we stopped even trying to eat em!  We've been eating so many salads recently that even the mushrooms I intended for dinner had dried up in their punnet through neglect.  Must go shopping today!

@Kaylz hugs... sounds like a whole new chapter in your life with your determination to get out walking together as well as the new house.

@Lucyr best of luck with the new diet!


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz hugs... sounds like a whole new chapter in your life with your determination to get out walking together as well as the new house.


We used to enjoy a weekly walk together before the pandemic so will be great to get back to it, was great seeing my grandad yesterday too as he looked so happy to see me xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 7.0 for me, mind you it had spiked to 10 in the early hours. I blame having a late tea. 

Some outside jobs done. A lot cooler and it has rained but very close. 

Today's excitement will be a trip to the hospital this aft for a venesection i.e they're going to take 400 grammes of blood out of me. Bloods just a tad thick at the moment. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

Bad news, just tested positive for Covid, tickly cough, stufffy nose and headache. Typical avoided it up to now but the weekend away must have done it.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Bad news, just tested positive for Covid, tickly cough, stufffy nose and headache. Typical avoided it up to now but the weekend away must have done it.


Hopefully it’s not too bad. 

For entertainment purposes watch Unvaccinated on BBC iplayer from last night.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Hopefully it’s not too bad.
> 
> For entertainment purposes watch Unvaccinated on BBC iplayer from last night.


Other half has tested negative. Hard to know what to do to stop him getting it.


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning this afternoon, bit late today to report 5.3 on waking this morning.

Got medication changed today, had six weeks on metformin, three weeks on foxiga and now I’m on gliclazade. Isn’t life fun


----------



## gll

Late check-in  was 13.6 waaay earlier on.

Another appointment this morning and I've to adjust basal tonight and Monday if I'm still waking up over 10.
Being sent out the guides on how to adjust other stuff but not to do anything with it until we have spoke next Friday.
Asked about libre but she said there's like no funding for t2s and they are being super tight on handing them out up here. She said she will look into it. Will defo ask her what that outcome was


----------



## Lanny

03:15 BS 6.0  And apparently TOO early for Siri: said good morning Siri & the reply was Hiya Lanny, by the way it’s 3:15!; so, one of our exchanges occurred because I’m stubbornly trying to get a simple good  morning Lanny & pedantically Siri keeps telling me the time! I NEVER win as Siri is just an AI & gave it up after 2 minutes: it just sets off my obstinacy at times; makes me laugh at myself which isn’t a BAD way to start the day!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Uhhmm! When will I get a new watch, I wonder, & I can stop looking at which iOS device is at hand for the time?  Then, I won’t get any censures about weird times of the day & night; according to Siri! ROTFL

A MUCH cooler night, thank goodness!  Hopefully we’re all back to the normal British summer time temperatures now?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## rayray119

Well it's not a waking ready because I've haven't slept buts it's currently 9.9


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.3 on this wet morning. Yeah, the veggies will get a good drink.

Had a great 6 miles walk yesterday along the Solway coast. Weather wasn’t  what we expected, 24 as opposed to the 21 forecast, but with a nice fresh breeze it was tolerable. Slathered in factor 30 and insect repellant ( we do go through grassland at times) I escaped the bites and sunburn. Also escaped a couple of hypos thanks to my new pal Kendal, mint cake that is! We got back to the car at 6.20 and I went to the chippy up the road and Mr Eggy waited in the car. I was pleased to see they now do “ lite bites” and yes that’s how they spelt it, it nearly gave me a nose bleed but I let it pass.  So two small fish and chips, except the chips were definitely not small. Far too many as usual. We ate them overlooking the sea.  Didn’t finish them, I hadn’t bolused as I was low again by then. I kept checking on the way home and when I was rising I gave myself half of what I would normally take for fish and chips. It seemed to work. Very pleased by that. It’s a minefield, exercise and then fatty fish and chips. But I keep practising! 

Better dash, not only is it Zara day, it’s also Rhys, Poppy and Sadie day. Yes, the school holidays are upon us. Rhys at 15 doesn’t need babysitting but he’s got FOMO ( fear of missing out) so he tags along too. I personally think it’s because he really loves his grandma and gags, and I always bake too!  Gingerbread today.

Have a fab Friday and I hope it’s raining where you are, but not for ever, just a few hours this morning will do, then the sun can come out again. 

This is my BGs from when I first noticed I was going low until bedtime.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## ColinUK

Morning sunshines! 

6.0 
99/56 

GP told me that my BP is now too low and they’ll either modify my ramipril dose or advise eating more salt if the morning average doesn’t climb. 
I told them to read the earlier part of my medical records where they’ll see that I tend to run low with the old BP so this OSS normal for me. 
Couple of other things cropped up which clearly shows that they don’t even glance at the file but it’s lucky I do I guess. 

Ankle getting worse. Visibly swollen and pain now up as far as my knee with increased tightness across the sole and into the toes. Pleased that’s going to be looked at on Monday as something’s been strained for sure. 

Did book both my flu jab and monkey pox vaccination yesterday and that’s good news. Booking the MP one was like a flashback to times of old. On the phone and just ringing for hours with a message every few minutes saying you are being held in a queue. At least it’s booked now.


----------



## Lucyr

10.3

I stuck to the new diet yesterday until about 6pm when id just let myself get way too hungry to think, and had a really bad headache from eating less carbs… basically ate everything and worse than normal which is how these things normally go! So far just gained 1lb

Anyway, the bad choices are now eaten so that’s a bit less temptation around. Dietician did say to have a little afternoon snack to avoid getting too hungry so will try it today.


----------



## zippyjojo

Good morning  6.3 this morning. Up earlier than I’d like as the lovely Wilbur was barking at 6.15am. Might try to snooze on the sofa for a bit as he’s no good company now!

@ColinUK hope your leg gets sorted 
@eggyg is that Gingerbread like the delicious stuff from Grasmere? If so can I send you my address up here?


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Good morning  6.3 this morning. Up earlier than I’d like as the lovely Wilbur was barking at 6.15am. Might try to snooze on the sofa for a bit as he’s no good company now!
> 
> @ColinUK hope your leg gets sorted
> @eggyg is that Gingerbread like the delicious stuff from Grasmere? If so can I send you my address up here?


I’m sure my gingerbread is much better. It’s Mary Berry’s recipe after all. I haven’t tried it yet, made it yesterday morning, it’s much nicer the day after. More sticky! They’ll be taking it home with them as it’s far too much of a temptation for me. I might keep back a little bit. Chef’s privilege and all that.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Still no overnight dip and rise. I'd go to bed on a lower figure if I thought it would last, but the minute I do, it’ll revert to normal and I‘ll be hypo at 4am.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning sunshines!
> 
> 6.0
> 99/56
> 
> GP told me that my BP is now too low and they’ll either modify my ramipril dose or advise eating more salt if the morning average doesn’t climb.
> I told them to read the earlier part of my medical records where they’ll see that I tend to run low with the old BP so this OSS normal for me.
> Couple of other things cropped up which clearly shows that they don’t even glance at the file but it’s lucky I do I guess.
> 
> Ankle getting worse. Visibly swollen and pain now up as far as my knee with increased tightness across the sole and into the toes. Pleased that’s going to be looked at on Monday as something’s been strained for sure.
> 
> Did book both my flu jab and monkey pox vaccination yesterday and that’s good news. Booking the MP one was like a flashback to times of old. On the phone and just ringing for hours with a message every few minutes saying you are being held in a queue. At least it’s booked now.


Is your leg discoloured Colin? It sounds like you’ve maybe torn something. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Is your leg discoloured Colin? It sounds like you’ve maybe torn something. Hope you get it sorted soon.


Only very very slight discolouration. It does seem like an Achilles tear and some nerve damage maybe.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its the first day of the holidays and i've managed a longer sleep overnight. Woken by the libre alarm with a 5.0.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.3 after a lousy night. 
Neighbours descended on me yesterday as I was finishing lunch and planning on more margin trimming. They were both full of enthusiasm for moving some of the logs from the cleared track so I changed my plans. We were, supposedly, going to reduce the size by chainsaw but, of course, once you let a man have his head the plan changed...So we loaded them uncut - their plan having become "let's load the little ones..." Preferring not to have a real mess even if the labour of creating it was free I created a little competitiveness  by lifting the larger ones into the trailer...Max weight around 25kgs but rather a lot of them. Bend the knees, cry "Hai", cross the eyes...Now have a very large pile on the yard. Fear I have set off a flare. Ah well, heat for the coming winter once they have been split.
Nice cool dry, grey morning, cool but no evidence of rain.
Have a good day everyone - I'm off for a late breakfast.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Well yesterday morning was higher than previous day at 12.8. Yet despite same insulin and  breakfast I went hypo before lunch after being just under 10 the previous day. 

Today though I hit the HS 5.2!


----------



## Barrowman

Greetings, it's a 6.0  for me today.

Off for another CT scan this morning, can't eat much and still losing weight.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo and @MikeyBikey.

I don't know whats up with me this morning but i just can't seem to get motivated and moving, must be more exhausted than i thought! Hey ho, must jump in the shower and get a wriggle on, jobs to do


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

It's been properly in raining. Watering can duties on hold this evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - as usual Cornwall has to be different.... blue sky and sun but a lot of fluffy white clouds.  Whether they'll take over or not I don't know.

6.5 this morning with a fairly straight line.  We had the windows open and I was woken by a helicopter at 6:15.  It was going to the heliport and leaving again 15 minutes later.  Perishing thing.  Was awake then for ages but dropped off again and didn't wake till 9am which was when I did the scan.

Not a lot planned for today, just cooking a ham hock and making some mash for dinner, but we have a really busy weekend coming up so I am glad of the rest.

CONGRATULATIONS @MeeTooTeeTwo and @MikeyBikey on your HS!


gll said:


> Asked about libre but she said there's like no funding for t2s and they are being super tight on handing them out up here. She said she will look into it. Will defo ask her what that outcome was


This makes my blood boil, especially as you haven't had a confirmed diagnosis of T2 and as we have all said, you seem much more like LADA or T1.5 .  I've been through all this and it really is worth persisting with asking for the tests as life suddenly becomes that much easier when you are T1.  I wouldn't have a pump or Libre now had I not fought for the proper diagnostic tests.

@eggyg you mention insect repellent, forgive me if I have mentioned Avon Skin so Soft to you before (my brain is like a sieve these days) but it's just as effective against mossies and smells a lot nicer!

@ColinUK your foot/ankle sounds awful, I think you need to be seen before next Monday.  A friend of mine ruptured his Achilles tendon and it led to horrible complications as he didn't get it seen to quick enough.  HUGS.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Only very very slight discolouration. It does seem like an Achilles tear and some nerve damage maybe.


A few years ago Mr Eggy fell off our garden wall, he was playing chase with our kids! 
 initially it just hurt, then it swelled up then went black. Trip to A&E diagnosed torn ligament. It took a few days for this to happen so please pop to see someone as soon as. Hopefully it’s not too bad. Lots of rest and painkillers is the only cure I’m afraid.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - as usual Cornwall has to be different.... blue sky and sun but a lot of fluffy white clouds.  Whether they'll take over or not I don't know.
> 
> 6.5 this morning with a fairly straight line.  We had the windows open and I was woken by a helicopter at 6:15.  It was going to the heliport and leaving again 15 minutes later.  Perishing thing.  Was awake then for ages but dropped off again and didn't wake till 9am which was when I did the scan.
> 
> Not a lot planned for today, just cooking a ham hock and making some mash for dinner, but we have a really busy weekend coming up so I am glad of the rest.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS @MeeTooTeeTwo and @MikeyBikey on your HS!
> 
> This makes my blood boil, especially as you haven't had a confirmed diagnosis of T2 and as we have all said, you seem much more like LADA or T1.5 .  I've been through all this and it really is worth persisting with asking for the tests as life suddenly becomes that much easier when you are T1.  I wouldn't have a pump or Libre now had I not fought for the proper diagnostic tests.
> 
> @eggyg you mention insect repellent, forgive me if I have mentioned Avon Skin so Soft to you before (my brain is like a sieve these days) but it's just as effective against mossies and smells a lot nicer!
> 
> @ColinUK your foot/ankle sounds awful, I think you need to be seen before next Monday.  A friend of mine ruptured his Achilles tendon and it led to horrible complications as he didn't get it seen to quick enough.  HUGS.


I use that too! Belts and braces!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

Was 9.something this morning, went through 20 lifts yesterday topping up despite reduced boluses due to the previous days getting out 

Stressed today, need to order feliway, company typically responds within a few minutes and I've been waiting almost 4 hours and still nothing, the road to Montrose is shut next week with a diversion in place (that adds 5 milea to the journey) but not sure if the bus will be servicing this end so have mum and Bruce banging on as there isn't a service update on their site (not sure why I'm doing it as I don't need it and Bruce was on the bus this morning and didn't bother asking the driver if they knew) but I've contacted the bus company on Twitter and Facebook anyway and Bruce wants me looking for stuff for the house when we have no idea the measurements of it so there's no blooming point  xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4

Going on holiday to Looe in Cornwall this morning and it’s about a 4 hour drive. 

I got the results of my first end of topic test for physics yesterday and got a 6 and was two marks off of a 7


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Lanny

04:40 BS 10.0! Oops! That’ll be the under bolused Takeaway, salt & chilli king prawns with chips, I had last evening, then! But, half oatcake in & 16 units of NR as I don’t want to eat for a couple of hours, yet & +2, from the usual 14, for being out of range! Hopefully back in range in time for breakfast later?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My sister came for a wee visit yesterday but, didn’t stay long as she was going to “the duck pond” for a walk & asked me along too! But, I didn’t feel ready for that, yet & didn’t go!  The duck pond is what the family calls the little nature reserve/park in the town with a trim trail of paths that had these outdoor exercise structures built, from the start many years ago, that I don’t think anybody EVER used with a pond of wildlife birds, obviously including ducks, that we fed with bread when we went there! It has about a mile of little paths to walk under the road bridge on the other side of the pond & the same again up to the train station on the pond side so, about 2 miles of trim trails which I HAVE done before but, don’t feel ready for just yet! I now have SOME hope, with recent signs of improvement in long covid, that I CAN do so again, SOMETIME?


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> 04:40 BS 10.0! Oops! That’ll be the under bolused Takeaway, salt & chilli king prawns with chips, I had last evening, then! But, half oatcake in & 16 units of NR as I don’t want to eat for a couple of hours, yet & +2, from the usual 14, for being out of range! Hopefully back in range in time for breakfast later?
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> My sister came for a wee visit yesterday but, didn’t stay long as she was going to “the duck pond” for a walk & asked me along too! But, I didn’t feel ready for that, yet & didn’t go!  The duck pond is what the family calls the little nature reserve/park in the town with a trim trail of paths that had these outdoor exercise structures built, from the start many years ago, that I don’t think anybody EVER used with a pond of wildlife birds, obviously including ducks, that we fed with bread when we went there! It has about a mile of little paths to walk under the road bridge on the other side of the pond & the same again up to the train station on the pond side so, about 2 miles of trim trails which I HAVE done before but, don’t feel ready for just yet! I now have SOME hope, with recent signs of improvement in long covid, that I CAN do so again, SOMETIME?


Hope you can do that again sometime soon but when you do please don’t feed the birds bread! 
I know it’s traditional but it’s not good for them. Try porridge oats, seeds, frozen peas or corn (preferably out of the bag and  defrosted!) and halved or quartered grapes instead


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

Not even here with a reading yet haha, rant instead, Stagecoach said yesterday that the bus would serve the whole of the main street next week but then said the buses weren't coming up the road it would have to to manage that and  as my mum gets on at the 2nd stop that would need the bus to come up the first road I have no idea what she's supposed to do, she isn't best amused today either as her bus out to and back in from work has been cancelled, she'll be in agony this  week as she's on a few days straight due to the other cleaner taking holidays (my mum really should take a few days off as she hasn't since she went back after furlough as the other cleaner then wouldn't cover weekends although mum would cover her shifts at the drop of a hat and the one now can't cover weekdays ) xx


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 today. 

After a hectic day yesterday looking after the tribe, today will be a doddle. A huge pile of ironing! Because of the heat earlier in the week lots of washing was done, but of course they’re was no way I was ironing it too. It’s ok I’ve hunted my crampons out! I’ll see you all on the other side! 

Have a good one. 

@Lily123 have a fab time in Cornwall, one of my favourite places in the UK. Also a very big well done on your test results.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close. Suddenly back to my old pattern for no apparent reason other than I had a glass of wine yesterday evening.


----------



## Grannylorraine

6.6 today, won’t be on much for the next week, as on holiday.


----------



## rayray119

10.3 but it wasn't a straight away test but it wasn't a sight away test and I seem to have come down with a tirible sore thort


----------



## zippyjojo

7.5 (4 digestives & 2 Border biscuits at bedtime ). Think I accidentally double dosed on my evening Metformin last night and felt a bit weird. Wilbur had me up at 6.15am again and is now having a lovely sleep in “his” chair! Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> 7.5 (4 digestives & 2 Border biscuits at bedtime ). Think I accidentally double dosed on my evening Metformin last night and felt a bit weird. Wilbur had me up at 6.15am again and is now having a lovely sleep in “his” chair! Have a good day everyone View attachment 21601


Ooh which Border Biscuits did you have? My favourites are dark chocolate and stem ginger. I daren’t buy them anymore.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Ooh which Border Biscuits did you have? My favourites are dark chocolate and stem ginger. I daren’t buy them anymore.


Yes those  My brain is definitely in holiday mode!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.1 for me, rapidly dropping to 4.9. New sensor seems to be fairly accurate atm, 0.8 higher than finger prick. Plans for today are washing, cleaning and tidying.

@Grannylorraine have a lovely holiday.

@Lily123 congrats on your exam results and have a great holiday. We love Looe and have been there often. If you like a bit of adventure and thrills, there is a park just outside Looe where you can do a zip wire over a quarry, axe throwing, wild swimming, loads of other things. You can book for one thing or lots. We did the zip wire, it was great. On the other hand, maybe you want a peaceful break. Either way, have a good one.

@zippyjojo Wilbur looks very comfy and cute. What an amazing view from those windows.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Stayed under 6 all day yesterday with hypo an hour before lunch and late afternoon (3.1). Then this morning 15.1! ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me earlier. 

Dez


----------



## gll

morning everyone 10.9 on waking scan
So smooth and danced at that target line all night and even may have dipped my toe into the green in once or twice since I am 17% in target vs the usual 0% . Small victories here (and hurrah for basal increase) 



No idea what's in store today, the whole house is still asleep so I will wait until everyone's up and see what needs done and what everyone has planned 

Have a great day x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - happy day - a little rain has fallen, it is much cooler, the Ukrainians have gone to London for the weekend, my handyman and the farrier are coming and best of all an FBG of 5.2!!!

Have  a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS  @TinaD


----------



## Lucyr

9.8 here, was a better bg all night but it rises as the basal wears off and dp kicks in. So going to do no basal this morning and just correct all day so I can move lantus back to evening

Surprisingly, I haven’t woken up ravenous, after sticking to the diet all day yesterday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

Great to see the woodpeckers back on the bird feeders after being AWOL for several months. Must remember to keep the fatball feeders topped up.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning all, 5.1 here!

One of my colleagues had a few moments recently where she would suddenly get dizzy and sweaty and had to sit down. She's had blood tests done and she told me she has low blood sugar. She was saying she doesn't think she's diabetic and I said, I don't think you would have low blood sugars being diabetic unless you are taking meds for it. Of course that something to check with her doctors, not me. Maybe other medications can affect her?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day where rain is lurking.

5.6 first thing.  I am quite pleased as BG rose to the dizzy height of 10.7 last night as a result of overcorrection of a persistent hypo after dinner.  I didn't think I was hypo - I thought it was low BP initially with heart beat 113 bpm and  BP 97/57 it was most unpleasant!  I was surpised when I did a scan to see 3.3.  BTW Aldi green JBs are even worse tasting than Maynards!

So fingers crossed for the rain to hold off as we are going into town late afternoon for an early meal before attending the open air theatre in the park to see "Allo Allo - a murder mystery" with some friends.  Will take a blanket and our rain capes.

@TinaD CONGRATS on the HS.

@Grannylorraine have a fab holiday

@Lily123 enjoy your holiday in Looe - hopefully the weather is better at that end of Cornwall.  Also congrats on your results - I can't say I understand them as way back in the mists of time when I took my GCEs (the forerunners of GCSEs) the results came in percentages.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a lazy lay in today 
8.0 on testing just now (after shower & before breakfast)

Yesterday had a letter from DVLA proving they are in a TOTAL MESS down in Swansea,
I applied to renew my 3 yr medicaly restricted licence (a few months ago)
following my application and filling in their medical report, I was most surprised recently when a letter came, telling me their doctor having reviewed my case, the letter stated my 3yr restriction could be removed.
I was most surprised at that decision as I had declared I am on insulin, plus I also still receiving treatment to my eyes.
so didn’t really think they would issue a normal licence, that’s valid until I’m 70 (12 yrs away)
Still they are the experts, so I duly paid the requested £17 fee and sent photo
a few days later a licence arrived 
on Wednesday this week mysteriously I received a refund of £17 from DVLA
then yesterday letter, telling me in a few days time I should receive my 3 yr medical restricted licence …


hope everybody’s  having a great weekend


----------



## Lucyr

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning all, 5.1 here!
> 
> One of my colleagues had a few moments recently where she would suddenly get dizzy and sweaty and had to sit down. She's had blood tests done and she told me she has low blood sugar. She was saying she doesn't think she's diabetic and I said, I don't think you would have low blood sugars being diabetic unless you are taking meds for it. Of course that something to check with her doctors, not me. Maybe other medications can affect her?


You can have low blood sugars without having diabetes. Or you can have reactive hypoglycaemia where your bg spikes then drops too low.


----------



## Lily123

@freesia  thanks for the suggestion that sounds really fun idea of the zip wire. @Pattidevans it keeps raining but hopefully will brighten up


----------



## whats4t

Lucyr said:


> You can have low blood sugars without having diabetes. Or you can have reactive hypoglycaemia where your bg spikes then drops too low.


I am type 2 diagnosed very recently. i have what thought was very low blood sugar "attacks" intense hunger weakness especially in my legs shaking dizzy blurred vision brain fog etc. Just terrible feelings.  I`m told it`s reactive hypoglycemia but have not been offered any treatment. I`m testing before and after every meal and taking metformin. The lowest reading so far has been 4.1. but not necessarily when feeling hypo. so I now can accept it isn`t LBS connected to diabetes but still no explanation. Anyone else have this?


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning with a gentle descent so quite happy with that as things have been a bit erratic lately. No DP and only very minimal FOTF has taken some getting my head around and no doubt, just as I do, it will be back. The last 2 days my daytime levels have been dropping despite a reduction in morning basal. Nothing desperate but just dipping slightly into the red the minute I take my eye off the ball! Especially when making car journeys. Leave home on a decent number and then 15 mins later when I am in the town centre to do some errands, I feel it dropping. Gone through a load of test strips where Libre has said I have dropped below 4 only to immediately do a finger prick to catch it in the low 4s and quickly eat a JB or two so that I don't get stranded.
Today is a very momentous day. My Uncle Bob hit a century of years on this planet and got his card from the queen which has pride of place on his mantelpiece next to a photo of his late wife (my Dad's sister). He still lives independently in his own house and does his own cooking and cleaning. Deaf as a post  but his mind is far sharper than mine. He knows exactly what is what and knows exactly how to deal with these telephone scammers. Considering that he lived through service in the RAF during the war and has suffered several major injuries in his life (2 falling from ladders when he worked for the electricity board) and then most recent breaking his hip about 7 years ago involving a complete pelvic reconstruction and hip ball replacement) he is absolutely amazing and a total inspiration! He has been so looking forward to achieving this goal today and getting his card from the queen which was hand delivered by the postie today and had to be signed for in person and when I was visiting him this morning  he said that he really doesn't feel like dying anytime soon! Next goal will perhaps be the oldest person in the UK. What a really amazing guy. Just a shame my Auntie didn't live to celebrate it with him. We shared a few tears as well lots of positive memories. Very emotional day!

Anyway, congrats to @TinaD for today's HS and @MikeyBikey and @MeeTooTeeTwo (again... yawn) for yesterday's achievements.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 4.4 for me this morning with a gentle descent so quite happy with that as things have been a bit erratic lately. No DP and only very minimal FOTF has taken some getting my head around and no doubt, just as I do, it will be back. The last 2 days my daytime levels have been dropping despite a reduction in morning basal. Nothing desperate but just dipping slightly into the red the minute I take my eye off the ball! Especially when making car journeys. Leave home on a decent number and then 15 mins later when I am in the town centre to do some errands, I feel it dropping. Gone through a load of test strips where Libre has said I have dropped below 4 only to immediately do a finger prick to catch it in the low 4s and quickly eat a JB or two so that I don't get stranded.
> Today is a very momentous day. My Uncle Bob hit a century of years on this planet and got his card from the queen which has pride of place on his mantelpiece next to a photo of his late wife (my Dad's sister). He still lives independently in his own house and does his own cooking and cleaning. Deaf as a post  but his mind is far sharper than mine. He knows exactly what is what and knows exactly how to deal with these telephone scammers. Considering that he lived through service in the RAF during the war and has suffered several major injuries in his life (2 falling from ladders when he worked for the electricity board) and then most recent breaking his hip about 7 years ago involving a complete pelvic reconstruction and hip ball replacement) he is absolutely amazing and a total inspiration! He has been so looking forward to achieving this goal today and getting his card from the queen which was hand delivered by the postie today and had to be signed for in person and when I was visiting him this morning  he said that he really doesn't feel like dying anytime soon! Next goal will perhaps be the oldest person in the UK. What a really amazing guy. Just a shame my Auntie didn't live to celebrate it with him. We shared a few tears as well lots of positive memories. Very emotional day!
> 
> Anyway, congrats to @TinaD for today's HS and @MikeyBikey and @MeeTooTeeTwo (again... yawn) for yesterday's achievements.


Wow! 100  and still independent with all his faculties. It’s what we all hope for. Good on him. 
We had a neighbour lived on her own, still did her own garden and washed her clothes on a Monday, by hand, put it  through the wringer and threw the water on the yard and swept it. She died on her 101st birthday. Inspirational. My ma-in-law is 85, gets carers three times a day, has a cleaner who also does her laundry, three sons who run after her doing her shopping, deals with all her finances etc etc.sits in her chair all day wallowing,  there’s absolutely nothing wrong with her except laziness. She’s been the same since she was a child according to her sister and her hubby ran after her too. She “retired” at 46 with tennis elbow!  I think a positive can do attitude goes a very long way.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Wow! 100  and still independent with all his faculties. It’s what we all hope for. Good on him.
> We had a neighbour lived on her own, still did her own garden and washed her clothes on a Monday, by hand, put it  through the wringer and threw the water on the yard and swept it. She died on her 101st birthday. Inspirational. My ma-in-law is 85, gets carers three times a day, has a cleaner who also does her laundry, three sons who run after her doing her shopping, deals with all her finances etc etc.sits in her chair all day wallowing,  there’s absolutely nothing wrong with her except laziness. She’s been the same since she was a child according to her sister and her hubby ran after her too. She “retired” at 46 with tennis elbow!  I think a positive can do attitude goes a very long way.


Whenever I read these stories, I get one of those funny moment thoughts as to what it must be like as an adult to have parents as both mine passed away when I was a teenager.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Whenever I read these stories, I get one of those funny moment thoughts as to what it must be like as an adult to have parents as both mine passed away when I was a teenager.


That’s so sad. My mum died when I was 30, she was 52 and my sister had just turned 20. I think that’s why I get frustrated with my MIL. She doesn’t realise how lucky she is to get to this age with her health mostly intact, age related aches and pains, and a large family surrounding her. She gave up completely at 69 when she was widowed.


----------



## Barrowman

Late today, my waking score was 6.3 - up a bit from yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Lanny

05:41 BS 6.9 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Last night was quite noisy & was wakened up twice by the thunder in the night & this morning feels quite chilly so, got a throw out as the double sheets layers of the duvet cover weren’t quite warm enough! 

Uhmm! Wi fi is patchy this morning so, maybe the phone lines overhead were affected by the thunderstorm? Too about 10/15 minutes to post this after writing it to get my internet connection back! Better post it NOW in case it goes again!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Nothing good about it, just burst into tears, I'm so tired getting up at 5am every morning, I lay with Bruce for 15 minutes then got up to the toilet to be stressed out by mum hanging about outside the door cause her bus has been cancelled again so I've to rush again, feeling really fed up today xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 and 98/59

Lost out on an eBay gem of a kneeling chair yesterday. It’d been misdescribed and was bobbing along nice and low until about two hours before the end. Ended up going for four times my maximum bid. I’d been comfortably the highest bidder for three days. C’est la vie!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here.I can see a mountain out of my window! Yes, we made it to the Dolomites. First the tour company had to push the holiday back by 4 days because our flight was cancelled in the big Gatwick cull a couple of weeks ago, which involved a flurry of rearranging insurance, car park, and hotel dates. Then it meant travelling yesterday, the first day of the main school holidays, which I wouldn’t have chosen, but apart from sitting in the plane on the tarmac for an hour and a half waiting for German airspace to free up a slot, it all went as smoothly as a trip on the busiest day of the year can. Sat on the balcony last night watching the rain tipping down in a typical Alpine thunderstorm, hoping our daughter is adhering to the watering schedule in our garden at home.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning, 6.6. Have a nice Sunday everyone, and for the ones going on holiday, enjoy!


----------



## Lucyr

7.8 first day of switching basal to evening yesterday so it seems to have helped stop the morning rise just need to remember to take it in the evenings. 

Still exhausted today, did spend yesterday mostly resting but got out a bit too. Playing in a concert today and got some tidying/sorting out to do in the flat first. Being picked up at 12 so going to have to have lunch at 11 I think


----------



## Fagor

6.5 
Having a good phase - hope it doesn't finish now the hot weather has gone.
Time-in-range (over 7 days) up to 92%, been as low as 57%, reducing (gradually) BI and ratios'.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.00. Heavy grey cloud and much rain forecast. Nice quiet day today - taking a pick of the garden to vegetarian friends who live by the sea. Broad beans, courgette, beetroot, carrot, lettuce, rocket, pak choi, Chinese mustard, basil... despite the heat wave the veggie plot has done OK.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dull with rain forecast later. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

All this talk of rain… my concert is outside so hoping we don’t get rain!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.7

First day in Looe was fantastic yesterday, even if the weather wasn’t


----------



## rebrascora

Same basal as yesterday and it was 10.9 for me this morning as oppose to 4.2 yesterday. 

We have a club drive today... just taking Arthur on his own (hope we don't get wet) and then going to the Theatre tonight to see "Here Come the Boys" which is a Strictly spin off show. It will be a tight turn around for me and I will no doubt end up putting my GGs and chucks to bed after I get back. Not complaining though as I am sure it will be an enjoyable day.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! Lie in today and woke to a lovely 5.4. It didn’t last long, visit to loo and putting my dressing gown on put it up to 6.8 in about five minutes! 

It’s a wee bit breezy here, rain almost all day yesterday and forecast today. Ah well, it’s filled the butt and watered the veggies. Small mercies and all that. No great plans today. 

@Robin that looks amazing, we visited Lake Molveno many years ago and the view out of our hotel room was very similar. Enjoy. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 6.4 this morning. TIR not very good, needed lots of corrections yesterday. Basal change needed for the holidays i think.
@Robin, lovely view. Have a great time.


----------



## gll

Morning all
*casually strolls in with a single figure* 9.3 (already up over 10 again but was nice while it lasted)

Im sat here wondering what I'll do today completely forgetting I have my new cooker coming today. (apparently between 8 and 12 - wups) Suppose getting dressed is no longer optional


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning forum. Cool and windy here today , looking at 4 degrees warmer than yesterday.

It’s a 5.6 for me as opposed to 6.6 yesterday.


----------



## Pattidevans

whats4t said:


> I am type 2 diagnosed very recently. i have what thought was very low blood sugar "attacks" intense hunger weakness especially in my legs shaking dizzy blurred vision brain fog etc. Just terrible feelings.  I`m told it`s reactive hypoglycemia but have not been offered any treatment. I`m testing before and after every meal and taking metformin. The lowest reading so far has been 4.1. but not necessarily when feeling hypo. so I now can accept it isn`t LBS connected to diabetes but still no explanation. Anyone else have this?


Hi and welcome to the forum @whats4t

It seems like your question has slipped under the radar.  This thread is really just a "chit chat coffee morning" kind of thread, so I suggest you repost your question in the "Introduce yourself" section of the forum where it will get much more attention, but a basic answer to your question is that you are having "false hypos".  In other words, your body has become used to higher levels of BG, levels are now coming down, and the body sees this as "going low" and it wants to return to the higher levels it sees as "normal" so you get all the hypo symptoms without actually being hypo.  You need to stick it out and resist doing anything.  It will level out eventually.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on another grey and windy morning. Where has summer gone?

4.0 this morning, which is fine, but am now 6.1 as I had 2 JBs.  New sensor now started and I hope it will be as accurate as the old one as I just realised I haven't done a finger prick for days now having acknowledged how accurate the last one was.

Enjoyed the open air theatre last night and it held off raining until we were dashing across town to the bus station.  As luck would have it there was a bus leaving within 5 minutes, so we were home and dry less than half an hour after the production finished.

Off to have lunch at some friends' home today.  Their lunches are always lavish.... so expecting lots of corrections!  The views from their flat are stupendous, just sea and St Michaels Mount quite close up.

@rebrascora, your uncle sounds utterly amazing!  Unfortunately, it's not given to everyone to get old as gracefully though.  My mum died age 88, but her health had deteriorated after a number of strokes.  As a remarkable old chap who once stayed in our hotel said "it's all down to the cards you are dealt".  He was in his 90s - he'd been one of the very first AA inspectors before the war - and was sprightly as ever!  We can only hope it will be granted to us.  But yeah... a great deal is down to our own attitudes.  I know someone 5 years younger than me and he is already "an old man".  Anyway enjoy your busy day and the show tonight.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.6. I gotten to 3.3  at 3am last night I had increased my levimier slightlly last to account for fact and I barely did anything yesterday I'm seem to have come with which obisvally wasn't needed oh well not to worry(I  had corrected a bed time gotej a drop quite bit but had a couple of jelly babies to bring it up but 3am that would have gone so it probably was 2 much background)


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 6.2 Libre, 4.2 bg…happy with the 6.2

Have been a bit miffed with numbers recently, all part of the game I know. Was almost not needing NR 3/4 weeks or so ago…plus less and less basal…more so than most summer (was I cured for a bit? Was this my ten years?) then last weeks scorchio sent me completely the other way. Numbers have been making no sense. Anyway…starting with a good one this morning so hopefully things will settle down.

Have been to Devon for a few days, a couple of theatre trips to London, thankfully not on the hottest days and off to London again today for the ABBA thingy…should be fun. Can’t decide what my favourite ABBA song is….whatever I’m still singing on the way home later maybe.

It’s going to be hotter than home I think….although cooler here, our garden is absolutely desperate for some rain, trees and large shrubs starting to look sad…. @Robin any chance of sending some rain this way? Hope it dries up for your excursions.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## Kaylz

Hello again

By the time breakfast rolled around I was 9.something

Mum had to walk home as well so that's 2 days in a row walking in and out, she had to stay at the golf club herself and ask the golfers to wait on the boss (also pro) getting back as he had to go to the next town to pick the chef up as pretty much all services between Arbroath and Stracathro have been cancelled today, to top it off IF the buses are running tomorrow she's still none the wiser where she will get it as even though I've been asking them since Friday they still haven't able to tell me anything, tried calling the help centre today and nope nothing on the system, they are honestly a complete joke


----------



## goodybags

Hi Good afternoon, I did get up this morning and my BS was 6.9 today 

been a busy day as took my wife, her friend & son down to Milton Keynes (for the market)
then had a late lunch on the way home.

Yesterday we received a email from my solicitor ref the house were trying to buy.
apparently the sellers solicitor is still awaiting to hear the probate to be be granted (this will be the second grant of probate) following the sad passing of the person who originally had been granted probate on the est of his late brother (the property we’re trying to buy) it’s been quite a journey the buying process of this house, 
having had our offer accepted back in February. 
still we’ve around another 6-8 weeks until we would need to re apply for another mortgage (if the bank don’t offer an extension to the offer) - hopefully things should happen before much longer.
off work tomorrow, having a long weekend - then back to the grind stone on Tuesday.

hope everybody’s having a great day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 11.0

Strange event happend.

Normal day 2 walks, one drive and a bit of housework.  It was 44 degrees yesterday and I was tired so decided on having dinner earlier.  Started cooking at 5 pm, dished up at 5.30 and the next thing I remember was waking up on the kitchen floor at 7.30. Minor head wound but otherwise compos mentis and a BS reading of 1.9. Ate some bisuits and Turkish Delight with no bolus and crawled to bed.  Have not had an episode like that for a very long time.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 
104/65
60bpm

Took myself off to the walk-in monkey pox vaccination centre at Guy’s & St. Thomas’s early yesterday morning and got my smallpox vaccine. It’s not perfect but it offers 87% immunity which is better than nowt. 
Really rather proud of the men in the community for coming forward and getting the vaccine. It’s the best way to stop this before it really gets a foothold and hats off to the NHS for doing a brilliant job. Now they just need funding for it rather than being forced to divert funds from already stretched services but as the Press is already full of comments saying that basically this is like the HIV virus when that first appeared and that if only gay men were not so gay etc it would never have happened, and when we’ve a government which takes every single opportunity to blame _others_ for issues I can’t see that funding coming quickly enough. 

Anyway… I’ve got my appointment today to look at my ankle and might treat myself to theatre or cinema later as I’m not working today. 
I’m expecting to be told that I’ve likely torn something and it’ll take X weeks to heal and that’ll scupper my participation in at least one of the half marathons coming up. 
If it’s what they say then I’ll roll with it. Not much else I can do other than maybe graft on rocket powered roller skates


----------



## Lanny

06:08 BS 7.2 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 11.0
> 
> Strange event happend.
> 
> Normal day 2 walks, one drive and a bit of housework.  It was 44 degrees yesterday and I was tired so decided on having dinner earlier.  Started cooking at 5 pm, dished up at 5.30 and the next thing I remember was waking up on the kitchen floor at 7.30. Minor head wound but otherwise compos mentis and a BS reading of 1.9. Ate some bisuits and Turkish Delight with no bolus and crawled to bed.  Have not had an episode like that for a very long time.


Michael do you know what caused the hypo? 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Gwynn

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 11.0
> 
> Strange event happend.
> 
> Normal day 2 walks, one drive and a bit of housework.  It was 44 degrees yesterday and I was tired so decided on having dinner earlier.  Started cooking at 5 pm, dished up at 5.30 and the next thing I remember was waking up on the kitchen floor at 7.30. Minor head wound but otherwise compos mentis and a BS reading of 1.9. Ate some bisuits and Turkish Delight with no bolus and crawled to bed.  Have not had an episode like that for a very long time.


Goodness, again your BG is very very low. Glad you are ok. What a strange beast your pancreas is. Do you need to do something different to keep your BG higher?

My own BG this morning is 5.4

Felt a bit despondant over the last few days. The pressure of my wifes illness and my life being severely restricted because of it, is getting to me a bit more than usual.

Still, last night I cooked chicken, cauliflower and mushrooms which went down very well indeed.

Bought a Marks and Spencer 'Best ever Trifle'. No idea what I was thinking. £7 !!!!! However, it was the most delicious, not overly sweet, fresh fruit trifle we have ever eaten. Absolutely worth the money. Great. Even the custard that was a part of it was the best custard I have ever had. The best part of it was that it was not sweet, just perfect.

I had better start thinking about my 6 monthly health report as my bloods are due on Wednesday and presumably the grilling by the diabetic nurse sometime soon after that. What am I hoping for? HbA1c down a fraction, cholesterol down a lot, testosterone down a lot, pulse recovery bang on, BP reduced to in normal range, weight increased to new goal and a resultant better physique (ha ha), potassium levels raised to bang in the middle of the normal range. A lot of hope and trip wires, so I am a bit nervous that I may have cocked things up in one or more areas. But whatever it will be good feedback on which I can act if needed.

Today slightly less walking this afternoon. I am resting my left foot having strained something in it, but it is recovering thankfully.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Lucyr

Felt really low when I woke this morning, sensor 3.1 and finger 4.3 so maybe it was already coming up. I fixed it easily but still feel a bit weird.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here, although I ranged from 13.5 to 3.3 in the night, (both Libre overshoots, but still, not good) and most of yesterday my graph looked like the Dolomites. What comes of hiking up a mountain (aerobic, slightly out of breath in the altitude, body decides to use up glucose) and hiking down again (anaerobic, leg muscles braced against the slope, body decides liver needs to help out and releases glucose). Plus a carbier than usual diet with no opportunity to pre-bolus. Things will sort themselves out over the next couple of days.
One for @eggyg , we saw a Dipper by the river, we don’t get them where we are at home, I know you see them locally.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this wet day. 5.9 and an almost total flatfish. 

It’s our 42nd wedding anniversary today. Wow, how did that happen, I’m only 30!  Nothing special planned, it’s our Zara Monday, but we’re having our favourite curry tonight, cooked by moi. Monkfish Madras with courgette pakoras to start( got a glut as per) and homemade chapatis. Looking forward to that. We’ll eat in the dining room, as opposed to the kitchen, and use the good china. We know how to push the boat out!

Have a happy Monday. We will.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.4 here, although I ranged from 13.5 to 3.3 in the night, (both Libre overshoots, but still, not good) and most of yesterday my graph looked like the Dolomites. What comes of hiking up a mountain (aerobic, slightly out of breath in the altitude, body decides to use up glucose) and hiking down again (anaerobic, leg muscles braced against the slope, body decides liver needs to help out and releases glucose). Plus a carbier than usual diet with no opportunity to pre-bolus. Things will sort themselves out over the next couple of days.
> One for @eggyg , we saw a Dipper by the river, we don’t get them where we are at home, I know you see them locally.


Ooh how exciting. One of my favourite birds.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Happy anniversary to you and Mr Eggy!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning, 4.4 for me.

Great fun at the ABBA “concert”…lots of walking to get there and guesstimate dinner saw me 13something on the train home, which was very surprising…correction took longer to work too…ah well. Hopefully can work on upside down numbers this week as it looks like quite a quiet one.

Happy anniversary @eggyg 

Another warm day ahead with no sign of any rain 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Happy Anniversary @eggyg 

Lovely photo & you both looked handsome!


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> Michael do you know what caused the hypo?
> 
> How are you feeling today?


I have not the faintest idea.  of late my readings have been very acceptable and last night was a complete shock.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.0

I went on a walk round Lanhydrock house & gardens yesterday the history of the house is interesting and the gardens are beautiful.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Trying a Libre again, finger prick 8.4, diabox 7.0 and librelink 6.6. was only applied at half 4 last night so may pick up

No idea how either of those 2 got on with their bus but Stagecoach still haven't put out a service update

Today will be a day of looking at beds, bedside drawers etc and bookmarking them for Bruce to have a look at and also doing an eliquid order for him xx


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me. I've upped the basal by half a unit, still got another couple of days before i notice any difference. Also, still getting the alarm go off for DP at 3am every morning. Yesterday was another day of needing corrections. Oh well....

@Lily123 Lanhydrock is beautiful. I love Cornwall.

@eggyg Happy Anniversary! You both look lovely in the photo.

@Michael12421 maybe its the heat? 44° must be unbearable and the heat can mask hypo symptoms.


----------



## eggyg

I 


Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 7.0
> 
> I went on a walk round Lanhydrock house & gardens yesterday the history of the house is interesting and the gardens are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 21613View attachment 21614


Been there on our first trip to Cornwall. I loved it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happy Anniversary @eggyg 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

freesia said:


> @Michael12421 maybe its the heat? 44° must be unbearable and the heat can mask hypo symptoms.


But I am used to the heat and I keep myself fully hydrated, for the past month I have been getting through at least 2 litres of water each night, and as much again  during the day.  I don't know why it happened but I will monitor more often today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Spent too much of the night reading instead of sleeping - FBG 6.1. 
Still raining. Have a nasty feeling I may be reduced to doing housework...
Have a good day folks.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 9.0
DSN had me up my basal on Friday and tonight too if waking was still over 10...guess no increase tonight then


----------



## rayray119

8.9 first test test this morning


----------



## rayray119

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 11.0
> 
> Strange event happend.
> 
> Normal day 2 walks, one drive and a bit of housework.  It was 44 degrees yesterday and I was tired so decided on having dinner earlier.  Started cooking at 5 pm, dished up at 5.30 and the next thing I remember was waking up on the kitchen floor at 7.30. Minor head wound but otherwise compos mentis and a BS reading of 1.9. Ate some bisuits and Turkish Delight with no bolus and crawled to bed.  Have not had an episode like that for a very long time.


Is there anyone you can speak to about that episode? I'm not sure how diabetes care works in Spain?   Hope you're okay.


----------



## Michael12421

rayray119 said:


> Is there anyone you can speak to about that episode? I'm not sure how diabetes care works in Spain?   Hope you're okay.


Unfortunately not.  My local doctors freely admit they only know about the basics of diabetes.  There is only one diabetic consultant in the Province, based in the capital.  His/her waiting list is 9 months. Total population is almost 700,000. I don't know what the percentage of those are diabetic, but in my small village I know of 20. All in all it does not seem very good.


----------



## khskel

Morning all well it was 6.7 for me this morning.

Must sort through my bags of instrument leads and cables. Some of the more elderly ones could do with chucking out. Need reliable stuff for when we start gigging again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey and windy day.  No sun forecast until Thursday!

Well well well, do not know what I did to deserve this HS!  However, I will happily take it!

Had a lovely day with our friends yesterday... as usual their hospitality was wonderful, (prawn caesar salad, moroccan lamb and apricot tagine with cous cous, chocolate mousse, a divine cheeseboard, then coffee and choccies).  Unfortunately I couldn't do it justice as my nose started running as soon as I ate a couple of mouthfuls, I quickly became completely stuffed up and couldn't breathe.  This is happening all the time - I have no idea why.  Be grateful for any ideas.  Tthe sea was very rough, lashing over the rocks below their balcony and the Mount was shrouded from view by rain.

Happy Anniversary @eggyg.  Lovely pic.  We will be joining you with a curry tonight, but chicken Kahari ( from a packet mix I bought at St Ives food fair) and home made sag aloo with garlic  and coriander naan.

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.

@Michael12421 what a horrible experience for you.  I hope you have no recurrences today.

@Kaylz - if you possibly can, go to a shop to buy a bed and spend some time with both of you lying on a selection of them before making a choice.  It's one of the most important buys you will ever make.  Then once you've tried the beds and decided, you can see if you can get it cheaper off the internet.  We spent a long time in the furniture shop before deciding on a Hypnos bed and the proprietor of the shop matched the best price we found on the internet.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone, a 6 for me. 

@Michael12421 I feel lucky to have been diagnosed here, as from what I heard from my diabetic aunt and my friends in the medical field, there are more resources than in Spain. They were particularly impressed with the courses and info I got from the beginning. Though I know not everyone in the UK is that lucky.

Had an unusual night of sleep, woke up at 1 and 5 am from bad dreams. First one I was having a serious hypo, fell on the floor in front of some business and started shaking. The person on the door accused me of being a drug addict and refused to help. Woke up and tested, and even with a normal BG, I popped one single jelly baby to calm myself down.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz - if you possibly can, go to a shop to buy a bed and spend some time with both of you lying on a selection of them before making a choice. It's one of the most important buys you will ever make. Then once you've tried the beds and decided, you can see if you can get it cheaper off the internet. We spent a long time in the furniture shop before deciding on a Hypnos bed and the proprietor of the shop matched the best price we found on the internet.


Unfortunately it isn't possible, there isn't any such shop for 30 miles and I'm not ready to use public transport plus Bruce has to be careful with how much time he has off work, we know we want an ottoman frame so its just the mattress that we have to come to a decision on, I've spent years on a sofa bed mattress with a futon mattress on top so any proper mattress is an upgrade for me  xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

No idea what's going on. Yesterday was a bad 15.5 and today was only slightly better at 13.2. However, today I woke feeling headachey and slightly nauseous. Will do a LFT later. To my surprise I went slightly hypo (3.7) yesterday lunchtime. I suspect HD background stress and phantom pain are not helping! ☹️


----------



## ColinUK

Brilliant consultation at the hospital. Referral for some treatments I don’t really understand but I’ll look into them when they come though. 
Classic Achilles tear. Not a particularly bad one but confirmed it was compounded by healing poorly and being torn again. 
Pages of exercises. Suggested Pilates as well as yoga and very short distances of running with the caveat that if the pain is worse the day after then I cut the distance down further. Same goes for walking. 

I feel ok now but was miserable immediately afterward as it means no Big Half and very unlikely for Royal Parks Half.


----------



## Gwynn

Today turned into another nightmare.

Wife accusing 'intruders' for stealing her soap bag. I found it where she left it. That did not make her happy. In fact she continued down the rabbit hole and eventually exploded accusing me of treating her like a slave amongst other things. What? You cannot be serious. I decided to get out of the house and walk on the beach to get a better feeling in life generally.

Her condition is very hard to live with


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Pattidevans.
@Pattidevans the meal you had last night sounds amazing. Its a shame the view over the Mount wasn't as good though. I hope you're feeling less snuffly today, maybe hay fever symptoms?

@ColinUK, glad you got sorted at the hospital. At least now you know what it is and how to treat it. I know you can't do your half marathons now but you will in the future. Take the time to get back to full health. Take care.


----------



## gll

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Pattidevans on the HS today 

Sooooo had a phonecall this morning. Wet room installation starts next Monday. Not super thrilled about having no toilet in the house during the day but we have family close enough to nip round


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> Hi Good afternoon, I did get up this morning and my BS was 6.9 today
> 
> been a busy day as took my wife, her friend & son down to Milton Keynes (for the market)
> then had a late lunch on the way home.
> 
> Yesterday we received a email from my solicitor ref the house were trying to buy.
> apparently the sellers solicitor is still awaiting to hear the probate to be be granted (this will be the second grant of probate) following the sad passing of the person who originally had been granted probate on the est of his late brother (the property we’re trying to buy) it’s been quite a journey the buying process of this house,
> having had our offer accepted back in February.
> still we’ve around another 6-8 weeks until we would need to re apply for another mortgage (if the bank don’t offer an extension to the offer) - hopefully things should happen before much longer.
> off work tomorrow, having a long weekend - then back to the grind stone on Tuesday.
> 
> hope everybody’s having a great day





Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately it isn't possible, there isn't any such shop for 30 miles and I'm not ready to use public transport plus Bruce has to be careful with how much time he has off work, we know we want an ottoman frame so its just the mattress that we have to come to a decision on, I've spent years on a sofa bed mattress with a futon mattress on top so any proper mattress is an upgrade for me  xx


@Kaylz I would highly recommend a memory foam mattress as being the most comfortable and you are not aware of your OH tossing and turning. We bought one on line and it has been fine and many companies offer a return policy if you find it not suitable.


----------



## Lucyr

@Michael12421 do I remember correctly that when you are often low in the mornings you usually feel alright at these levels of 2s and 3s so this passing out in the 1s came as a shock?

Have you tried running higher to improve your hypo awareness? It has often sounded like you are feeling alright at low levels.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I seem to be first up today.

A dreadful day yesterday. My wife was very unwell. However she did recover around 2am. I am very tired this morning tho  

BG is thankfully not mucking about. It is 4.9 this morning.

In fact nothing is mucking about.

Temp 36.5
Pulse 68
BP 116/75

I need to prepare myself for tomorrows vampire session.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

*Good morning - 11.7*


----------



## Lanny

05:49 BS 11.5  AND I woke with my right ear making very weird pressure bubbling noises for a good long few minutes & felt the pressure fluttering to equalise itself. Once that was done I noticed that my left ear is a bit achey too! Both my ears were bothering me a bit yesterday & I’m a bit tender around the neck/throat area. I’ve still have half a bottle left of Otomize left from my last ear infection so, going to squirt that in & see if that helps? I seem to be getting a lot of ear infections this year & lost count of how many times it’s happened?

I’ll post this, squirt & add extra NR to my DP busting for the high BS & try for some more rest? 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m obviously under the weather but, hopefully you lovely lot are faring better & ((hugs)j to @Gwynn


----------



## Lanny

Michael12421 said:


> *Good morning - 11.7*


Better than being very low & highs often follows lows & you went SO low recently! I would stay running higher for a week or so to get hypo awareness back!


----------



## Robin

Morning all 6.7 here. Libre graph was much better yesterday.
Congrats for yesterday on the 42 years, @eggyg.


----------



## Lucyr

5.4 this morning, though I’m so uncoordinated it took three strips to test. Need to get some coffee going I think. 

Was 4.1 before bed so had half a sandwich (22g carb) so thought I’d maybe overdone it and would wake up higher. Realised I’d had pasta for tea and bolused for a whole portion of pasta, forgetting that I now eat half a portion with the diet.


----------



## rayray119

9.9 my blood sugar seems to be going s bit random again but I'm slightly expecting that's because my issues are playing up more again since I stopped the diet I was doing in case they do the tests I asked for.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.7 today.

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes yesterday. We had a lovely day with Zara and had a lovely  meal on the best crockery! The courgette pakoras were delicious. Another recipe for the courgette glut! I’m pleased to say I haven’t made a ratatouille yet. 

Nothing much planned today. General boring household stuff for me, and gardening for Mr Eggy. We can’t live life on the edge everyday. Just every other! 

Have a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> @Kaylz I would highly recommend a memory foam mattress as being the most comfortable and you are not aware of your OH tossing and turning. We bought one on line and it has been fine and many companies offer a return policy if you find it not suitable.


I was looking at memory foam ones yesterday, there are summer sales at the moment but with nowhere to store anything we can't benefit from them so it will be a case of wait and see what the budget and prices are like come the time xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 
108/68 with a 67 pulse

Ankle is agony when I’m doing the exercises. Some, namely the ones where I’m supposed to put all the weight on the affected leg, are out of the question.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. For the last few days i've been getting spikes immediately before lunch and tea. Last night's spike before tea was the worst so far, 14.9, and needing 6u in corrections over 3-4 hours to bring it down. After a sudden drop into the high 4s it stopped and i had a small snack before bed. The result.........a steady night in the 5-6, waking to a 5.2!!!

I've no idea whats going on atm. Maybe the change in routine/movement. Basal has been increased, might need to do it again.

I need to get cracking on the jobs around the house but struggling to get motivated. I'm really tired. 

@eggyg could you post the recipe for the pakoras, they look delicious.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Blood 8.3, Diabox 7.7

Messaged an old work mate of Bruce's at 6am to tell him one of his buses had been cancelled and spent the next 40 minutes yapping to him, I've never actually met the guy but he is decent haha xx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Thought I'd managed to misplace my keys for the rehearsal studio. Searched high and low to no avail. Dipped my hand into my box needles this morning and hey presto, there they were. Why didn't I look there in the first place!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning. For the last few days i've been getting spikes immediately before lunch and tea. Last night's spike before tea was the worst so far, 14.9, and needing 6u in corrections over 3-4 hours to bring it down. After a sudden drop into the high 4s it stopped and i had a small snack before bed. The result.........a steady night in the 5-6, waking to a 5.2!!!
> 
> I've no idea whats going on atm. Maybe the change in routine/movement. Basal has been increased, might need to do it again.
> 
> I need to get cracking on the jobs around the house but struggling to get motivated. I'm really tired.
> 
> @eggyg could you post the recipe for the pakoras, they look delicious.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It’s a BBC good food recipe. 
I halved it to make four pakoras. 

500grms grated courgettes
Red onion grated 
Red chilli finely chopped
1 teaspoon each of ground cumin, coriander and ginger.
150 grms of gram flour. I didn’t have any so used wholewheat bread flour. Think gram flour would be better though.
1teaspoon salt.
Mix it all together. 
Heat veg oil in a large deep pan to 180 degrees. Scoop up a tablespoon of mixture and push it into oil with another tablespoon. Cook for 4/5 mins turning half way. Drain on kitchen paper. 
I got all four in one pan any more and you’d need to do them in batches. It says you can keep them warm under the grill. We served them with raita and a fresh red onion and tomato chutney. Delicious. I’m going to do them again next week but Greek style. Herbs, garlic, maybe lemon zest?


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> I was looking at memory foam ones yesterday, there are summer sales at the moment but with nowhere to store anything we can't benefit from them so it will be a case of wait and see what the budget and prices are like come the time xx


Amazingly the ones we have bought came rolled up so tightly that you would never imagine it would straighten out so would not take up much space. The width of the bed and a roll you could get your arms round.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Another baddy at 13.6. Evening meal was delayed by three hours due to life intervening. Then went hypo around 2:00am and probably over treated as just wanted to get back to sleep!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - we have blue skies and sun again!  Hope this extends as far as Looe for @Lily123 

7.9 this morning - went to bed on 8.2 after the chicken curry, sag aloo, mango chutney and a small bit of naan.  So not bad really.

CONGRATS @freesia on the HS!

@eggyg I love courgette fritters, often my choice of starter when in Greece.  I've made them at home to this recipe https://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/kolokithokeftedes-fried-zucchini-balls-or-courgette/ as I love the hint of mint and feta.  I use the oven baked method as we don't have a fat fryer and I serve them with tzatziki.  Can you save some for me please?

@Michael12421 I agree with @Lucyr try to run a bit higher for a while to regain hypo awareness.  HUGS


----------



## Lily123

Lovely weather here in Looe @Pattidevans


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - we have blue skies and sun again!  Hope this extends as far as Looe for @Lily123
> 
> 7.9 this morning - went to bed on 8.2 after the chicken curry, sag aloo, mango chutney and a small bit of naan.  So not bad really.
> 
> CONGRATS @freesia on the HS!
> 
> @eggyg I love courgette fritters, often my choice of starter when in Greece.  I've made them at home to this recipe https://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/kolokithokeftedes-fried-zucchini-balls-or-courgette/ as I love the hint of mint and feta.  I use the oven baked method as we don't have a fat fryer and I serve them with tzatziki.  Can you save some for me please?
> 
> @Michael12421 I agree with @Lucyr try to run a bit higher for a while to regain hypo awareness.  HUGS


Ooh they sound good. Never thought about putting feta in. Good call. I make my own tzatziki and hummus they will be perfect with them.


----------



## grovesy

Leadinglights said:


> Amazingly the ones we have bought came rolled up so tightly that you would never imagine it would straighten out so would not take up much space. The width of the bed and a roll you could get your arms round.


All mine have been rolled up too and they have to be left for hours to get to size to use,


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all
A respectable 5.6 for me this morning after a 13.7 at bedtime last night, it's got to be the beans on toast I had for tea!!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> love courgette fritters, often my choice of starter when in Greece. I've made them at home to this recipe https://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/kolokithokeftedes-fried-zucchini-balls-or-courgette/ as I love the hint of mint and feta. I use the oven baked method as we don't have a fat fryer and I serve them with tzatziki.


Mmmm...these sound amazing as well!


----------



## Lisa66

Morning (nearly)
6.2 for me after a couple of jelly babies at 4.30….tweaking to be done, the tweaking doesn’t end does it?

Fairly quiet week this week after a few busy ones which is nice. Family bathroom being refitted, so staying around home and just catching up with things. May even get back to the yellow velvet chair I’ve been reupholstering…I’ve only got the cushion to do and should really have finished it all weeks / months ago, but then life comes along doesn’t it…really want to get it finished asap and get onto the next project.

I shall be having a go at that recipe @Pattidevans it looks lovely and the courgettes are doing pretty well in the garden, when lots of things seemed to suffer with the heat.

@ColinUK that does sound painful, I hope all the advice and exercises help soon


----------



## gll

Hey all. 10.1
Didn't get around to posting earlier, had to dash out for the bus. Been to get chest xray done and have a mooch around town. 

Was in the 7s yesterday at some points. 
Also discovered 7s to be false hypo territory for me, as I found out in the middle of aldis 

Time in range - 48%  Slowly seeing the light at the end of the tunnel (that or is an oncoming train )


----------



## rebrascora

Barrowman said:


> Morning all
> A respectable 5.6 for me this morning after a 13.7 at bedtime last night, it's got to be the beans on toast I had for tea!!


Mmmm! Beans on toast.... Triple carbs whammy! Carbs with carbs on carbs... Got to love them though! Surprised you managed such a great result this morning. Nice going!

I am battling the roller coaster at the moment. I had a typical sandwiches/pie/sausage rolls/traybake buffet on Sunday after the club drive and to be polite to our hostess I just chucked insulin at it and had some but it probably isn't worth the BG upheaval and cravings for the folowing couple of days. 

Anyway, 8.5 the first time I woke up this morning, then 9.1 half an hour later so hit it with 3 units and went back to sleep and then started the day on 6.0 with a downward sloping arrow but it was back up to 7.0 10 mins after I got out of bed so FOTF is well and truly back, along with it's partner in crime, DP. I hit it with another 3.5 units for breakfast and thankfully I am in range at lunchtime, so lets hope I am regaining control. To be fair I have increased my morning Levemir back up to 24 because I am so sick of injecting corrections. I half expect it to be a little to much but will be nice to top up with the odd apricot rather than inject insulin corrections multiple times a day! 

Many congratulations to @freesia on your House Special achievement this morning. Well done!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 Today, 5.6 Yesterday, 5.6 Monday 
have a great Wednesday


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here. Must have been last night's tiramisu.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 
110/70 with 59 pulse

Going to venture to the gym this morning for some weights and also to torture myself with a foam roller. 
Working later and then a Zoom call with my ISVA to help complete a Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority (CICA) application.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. For a fleeting moment I was 4.6, but it was a compression low. A rather mundane 7.4 in reality! 

Beautiful sunny morning but only 10 degrees, that suits us as we’re off walking the Pennine Way today. Not all of it of course, but a teeny weeny part just half an hour away from us. The plan is to visit Ashgill Force, have a nice picnic, take lots of photos and tootle home in time for tea. Nothing too strenuous today. I hope! 

Have a great day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A much better 7.4 today. In a rush as have to be ready for patient transport from 8:00. Hope its the private ambulance service as far less rattle and better ride!


----------



## rayray119

9.2 but had a couple of stacks in the night.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.2 for me. Plan for today is a trip to ASDA for the weekly shop. Its sunny here atm and supposed to be up to 22°. Nice.

Enjoy your walk @eggyg . Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Lucyr

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 3.2


Maybe start a new thread on how to run higher to regain the hypo awareness / how to adjust the basal? Feels like the conversation is getting lost in this one.


----------



## Lucyr

I was 5.3 this morning (so close!) moving my basal to evening and the new diet seem to be helping my morning readings. Did have bad stomach cramps and weird stomach noises all night though, so guessing evening food didn’t agree with me but really not clear why.


----------



## gll

Morning all 13.3 after dawn showed up at around 3am.

A day at home today is needed to get back on top of everything and start clearing out the bathroom and look for new storage for when its redone and a new blind. Would be great if I actually enjoyed shopping .
Got until Monday but this week has been a bit busy and it probs will go that way again so taking the opportunity while I can


----------



## Lanny

08:16 BS 10.6 Well it’s better than yesterday morning! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My BS was running a bit high all day yesterday as my ears were hurting me but, that got less as I squirted 3 times, as per instructions & will continue to do so today, & I’m currently feeling that underwater feeling, from the ear spray?  I had a bit of difficulty in swallowing last night that’s eased a bit this morning as has the throbbing in my ears so, hopefully the swelling has started to go down a bit? Just had a wee feel & only a very slight bit of tenderness, on pressing harder, on the left side under my chin which is an improvement from yesterday!

I’ll see how it goes & get AB’s from the GP if necessary but, at the moment things are not getting worse since I’ve cottoned onto using the spray first which I didn’t do the last time!


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> Maybe start a new thread on how to run higher to regain the hypo awareness / how to adjust the basal? Feels like the conversation is getting lost in this one.


I don't mean to sound like I'm speaking for Michael but I know from past incidents he doesn't seem to have the ability to regain hypo awareness despite running higher for a period of time so seems he's one of those unfortunate ones that's lost it for good, @Michael12421 I do apologise for speaking about you but I know your feelings on this well and know you aren't keen on talking about it too much xx


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> Amazingly the ones we have bought came rolled up so tightly that you would never imagine it would straighten out so would not take up much space. The width of the bed and a roll you could get your arms round.


May I ask are you referring to only a mattress topper as I have never seen a full sized double mattress being delivered rolled up xx


----------



## Lucyr

Kaylz said:


> I don't mean to sound like I'm speaking for Michael but I know from past incidents he doesn't seem to have the ability to regain hypo awareness despite running higher for a period of time so seems he's one of those unfortunate ones that's lost it for good, @Michael12421 I do apologise for speaking about you but I know your feelings on this well and know you aren't keen on talking about it too much xx


I just know that if I’d found myself unexplainably unconscious from a hypo and still waking up hypo most mornings, I’d be running higher even if that hadn’t worked before, especially living alone as life is at risk here. I won’t comment on it again


----------



## Lucyr

Kaylz said:


> May I ask are you referring to only a mattress topper as I have never seen a full sized double mattress being delivered rolled up xx


Most mattresses are delivered this way now, just unroll them and leave to settle.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.3 v 8.5 with diabox so pretty decent at the moment, hopefully the carpet discount centre will get back to me today and hopefully Bubbles's Feliway that was ordered last Friday will be dispatched, if not then they will be getting contacted in the morning xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> Most mattresses are delivered this way now, just unroll them and leave to settle.


4 people I know have received mattresses in the last 2 months and not one of them was rolled up xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.3 today. Last few days I have been feeling a bit rough which I ascribed to the over energetic log collection but yesterday I couldn't get warm - which made the aches and pains worse. This morning, after a night of moving the hot water bottle to where it was hurting most at each precise moment, I am shivering with hot skin. Think I will do the dog, check the GGs, find the thermometer and go back to bed...
Hope others have a nice day.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Bexlee

Kaylz said:


> 4 people I know have received mattresses in the last 2 months and not one of them was rolled up xx


Mine came rolled up. I was surprised as I’d not had a new mattress for a long while. Unless it’s pocket spring and then I don’t think they can be rolled up. Just make sure you have the space when you open it !


----------



## Bexlee

6.8 for me. I’m enjoying my holiday. I’ve read a whole book. Watched a lot of recorded TV.  Going to do some planning today and make a pretty coloured time table for next term. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 for me on the Libre (4.3 finger prick so quite happy with that) and a slow steady descent from 7.7 at bedtime with the same basal dose that left me high the last 2 days but I guess those 2 extra units yesterday morning factored in and changed things. It was lovely not having to jab a correction every couple of hours yesterday though.
I very nearly had a Libre Unicorn day yesterday (just a teeny tiny dip into the red according to Libre) so I feel like I am regaining control from the turbulence since the weekend.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> May I ask are you referring to only a mattress topper as I have never seen a full sized double mattress being delivered rolled up xx


No they were proper mattresses.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> May I ask are you referring to only a mattress topper as I have never seen a full sized double mattress being delivered rolled up xx


Mine is a proper mattress and is 7 inches /20 cms deep. We got it online, from a bed supplier that deliver all over the country.


----------



## Lisa66

Good morning.
10 with the jabber today (not really sure why, but later waking up perhaps)  5.3 arrow straight down on Libre, within 20 mins this had turned to 11 straight up arrow, without doing anything…quite the DP!  

Anyhoo, quiet day, catching up with bits n bobs and a very nice slightly overcast 21c at the moment…perfect…need to start doing a rain dance though.

@rebrascora can I ask what’s the unicorn reference, I’ve seen this a couple of times recently?

@Bexlee what was the book…sounds like a nice relaxing time.

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Rehearsal today. It looks like we have managed to acquire a new in ear monitoring system. The old system we inherited was proving a bit unreliable. 

Have a good day everyone.

P.S weren't those lionesses brilliant last night.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - yet anothere grey day after yesterday which turned out HOT!

5.3 this morning - surprising really as I went to bed on 9.2 after a very late dinner (9.30pm) of venison sausages with a spiced grape jelly sauce, mashed potatoes and kenya beans.  So by no means low carb.

Meeting friends late afternoon/early evening at the pub and then home to leftover chicken curry and sag aloo from Monday night.  It'd be nice if we could sit in the pub garden, but it doesn't look promising at all.

@Lisa66 - yea!  The tweaking never stops!

@rebrascora glad to see things are balancing out.

@eggyg enjoy the walk today and the picnic.  You've got me wanting to make the courgette fritters now, but I need to do a shop first.


----------



## rebrascora

Lisa66 said:


> @rebrascora can I ask what’s the unicorn reference, I’ve seen this a couple of times recently?


A unicorn day is 100% TIR on Libre.


----------



## Leadinglights

Still testing positive for Covid day 7 and other half tested positive on Monday, he feels more unwell than I have mainly overnight and in the morning.
Going back to online food shopping as we are now running out of stuff (except beans, courgettes and tomatoes).

Edited to add 
On line shopping Asda decided it needed us to use a pinsentry machine, so nearly abandoned the order but suddenly remembered we had one and it actually worked.


----------



## Barrowman

A 11.4 before bed last night, must have been the late dinner I guess.
But a healthy 5.2 this morning I'm pleased to say.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'7 today. 

Yesterday I went to get my blood taken for next week's review. Pleased to notice I didn't get nervous until the moment I sit down in the waiting room, in the past I would have been thinking about it since the night before at least!

Later I went for a walk, planned to do half an hour but turned into an hour and arrived home slightly hypo. I felt the extra tiredness and my mind was a bit funny.  I've heard that tearfulness is also a symptom, and I was totally crying, but being on my period listening to emotional songs my BG would be the last thing I would blame


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> 4 people I know have received mattresses in the last 2 months and not one of them was rolled up xx


Depends on what type of mattress it is. If it’s memory foam it’s likely rolled up whereas if it’s more traditional with springs inside then it’s going to be flat. Usually.


----------



## freesia

khskel said:


> P.S weren't those lionesses brilliant last night


I don't usually like football, all those overpaid footballers rolling around on a pitch, seemingly injured then getting up to play, arguing with the ref.....
However, last night i watched part of the womens match. What a difference!! Playing, no arguing, no fake injuries, and the score!!!
Well done Lionesses!!!!
What fantastic role models!!


----------



## Robin

Just in case anyone sees this, it wasn’t me!








						Dolomites: British woman falls to death on hiking trip in Italy
					

The 56-year-old woman, who has not been named, died while trekking with her husband on Sunday.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Bexlee

Lisa66 said:


> what was the book…sounds like a nice relaxing time.


John Grisham Sparing Partners which was sort of a where 2 previous books went next and the start of a new one all in one and I’m now on to the 2 Mr P’s Put a wet paper towel on it …… a “famous” teacher expression!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Just in case anyone sees this, it wasn’t me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolomites: British woman falls to death on hiking trip in Italy
> 
> 
> The 56-year-old woman, who has not been named, died while trekking with her husband on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Phew! But sad for the family and friends of the actual person.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Whoa! I am first today at 3.6. Well actually woke up with hypo - HR up tp 70 from usual mid 50s and perspiring heavily. Treated and BG coming up now but wide awake. Just hope I can get more shut eye...


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.3


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8 - feeling a bit better but very wheezy so planning another day of rest once animals done. The sky is blue with a  very little few high, thin, clouds. The garden was desperate for rain but enough is enough.

Wondering how Ukrs managed with the train strike - the car is back - which it wasn't at 10.30 last night - so somebody has come home!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Our garden still is desperate for rain. Daughter sent me a photo of the parched lawn yesterday, and said there’d been nothing since we went away. She’s been doing sterling work with the watering can, and harvested our first courgette. ( I was late starting them, but no doubt there’ll be a glut by the time we get back.) It’s rained here every day, you can set your clock by the 4pm thunderstorm, just wish I could bring some back with me.


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 
99/64 with a 70 pulse

Zoom call with the ISVA yesterday was just what was needed to get the CICA claim lodged. And it is a relief to have it done as I know CICA don’t communicate unless they really have to. So you press the button and it might be a year until you hear from them but that’s ok, it’s just process. 

Did get to the gym yesterday for a decent full body weights session which I followed with every single foam roller based exercise the physio recommended. The roller stretches took an hour!!

Going to head there later today and at least repeat the foam roller things but may be able to time it right to get to Pilates.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Dark grey cool here. Just perfect for a walk.

just remembered to put the bins out, and they were quite full too.

I didn't think that I was in any way stressed about my vampire visit yesterday but my blood pressure was quite raised. I suspect that many people have higher blood pressure when they visit the doctors. However, they gave me an email address where I can send them my blood pressure readings from home. I never knew I could do that before, so I will give it a try sometime this morning.

BG this morning another tease 5.3

BP 116/76
Pulse 66

No plans for today except a bit of food shopping

Had a lovely start to the day. Quite unexpectedly my wife got up at 6am to give me a kiss, then she went back to bed. Nice. She was happy and relaxed. Let's hope her day continues in the same vein.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## rayray119

7.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 this morning. 

Had a great walk yesterday, it was tougher than we thought it would be. Six miles but 23 floors and about 20 stiles, honestly they were killer stiles! Not your nice little wooden low ones, but great big high stone ones cut into walls!  No good for a 5ft 2in granny with a dodgy left hip! I suffered last night. I iced and heated it for a while and took loads of painkillers and fingers crossed it’s not too bad this morning. I’m resting it up today. Ashgill Force wasn’t very forceful,but it was quite a sight. The weather was great, not too hot but with sunny intervals. Apart from the hip it was the best walk we’ve had for a while. Beautiful views over the Pennines. We walked back along the river Tyne, in Cumbria! 

Have a great day everyone, it’s raining. It’s also the first day of Kendal Calling, and granddaughter going with her friend and her parents. Oh dear, I don’t think she’ll like camping some how. Where she going to plug in her hair straighteners! 

Here’s some photos from yesterday. Mr Eggy on a killer stile , an alternative use of my Frio, the views from Hartside Summit, of Scotland and the Lake District and a sign post!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Despite a 2u correction before bed, i still hit the 13s overnight and wokd to 8.7. I'm not sure whats happening with these levels lately but i'm getting very fed up!

@eggyg, rather you than me with those stiles, my knees wouldn't cope with climbing up! Gorgeous views though.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something today

Well I'll be contacting the company that I ordered the Feliway from as they state they ship within 2 working days, this is the 4th, they only list and sell 50 items so it's not like it should take long to get it, ordered 16 bottles of eliquid with more than 16 bottles of nic on Tuesday night and it was shipped yesterday and that site sells a helluva lot more stuff xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Whoa! I am first today at 3.6. Well actually woke up with hypo - HR up tp 70 from usual mid 50s and perspiring heavily. Treated and BG coming up now but wide awake. Just hope I can get more shut eye...



I finally got to sleep when it was quite light. Woke to find I had overtreated hypo with BG of 11. 9. Has a brilliant day after yesterday's start with all BGs between 4.9 and 6.7 but overnight hypo destroyed 24 hours IR but then the only tech I have is a finger prick BG meter! ☹️


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - out the front it's thickish grey cloud, at the back overlooking the sea it is thin white cloud interspersed generously with blue sky... what should we expect?

Not happy.... 11.6 this morning.  No doubt due to a hypo (3.7) around 1 am when I ate 2 JBs and half a biscuit (5g carb).  Can't quite get my head around why that small amount should push me so high!  

Off to Lidl before lunch to spend my £10 voucher before it runs out.... and perhaps pick up some Spanish goodies, plus a nice bottle of wine and a plant or some choccies as a hostess gift.  We are going to a friend's house for an early seafood supper at 18:30.

@eggyg - lovely views on your walk.  IIRC from my days of hiking the coastal path, stiles in Cornwall tend to be wide rather than high... long stretches for the legs.  BTW this month's Delicious magazine has a whole section on veggie fritters with different dips.

Have a fab day everyone.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.8

Went to Trebah gardens on Tuesday - beautiful 

On Tuesday evening went rock pooling and got a lovely picture of the sunset over Looe beach


----------



## gll

Morning all 15.3. 

Still a total knock on effect from yesterday. Dawn had hit and then FOTF so I was near 15 before I even started my breakfast and never really got back below that except for overnight which I got to maybe 12 ish and dawn visited again this morning. It is starting to drop now as I have resorted to a yogurt and cheese with my usual fixed dose of fiasp. Totally not the way it should be done but I don't fancy day 2 of screaming headaches.

DSN first thing tomorrow and I hope we can talk corrections and adjusting fast acting. At minimum, corrections anyway.
I didn't up my basal on Monday like I could have based on seeing some decent numbers and knowing I can hold there but without fast acting being anywhere near close, its hard to stay there. Call is at 8.30 so will hopefully have some better stuff to say tomorrow 

Anyway in other news, was supposed to be doing a bunch of housework yesterday and ended up with a massive tub of paint, big tin of gloss and some roll ends to re-carpet my hall 
First job will be to paint the bathroom ceiling before the refit as I am almost sure they wont do it.
Kitchen will get a new coat and once the bathroom is done, hallway will be painted and carpet put down 
The hall is 19ft long so have had to get 2 pieces but at £35 for both, I'm not bothered about a join  Until we no longer have to look after my nephews dog (to be clear we love him and love having him) I'm not investing in a decent carpet. (he's old and has a sensitive tummy  )

Today is tesco delivery and not leaving the house as I have too much to do added onto the stuff I should have done yesterday 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

@Lily123 I love Trebah... we once saw a magical dance performance with a story that took us on a journey right through the gardens, ending on the beach with everyone in the audience dancing too.  The parallel garden, Glendurgan, is worth a visit too!


----------



## Lanny

09:57 BS 6.9   That’s a GOOD sign: back in target range, JUST!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just had a wee feel & only feel a teeny tiny bit of tenderness pressing hard under my right chin this morning!  No difficulty in swallowing whatsoever yesterday & better BS control. Just a little bit of an annoying slight constant ringing sound in my right ear: currently a bit more pronounced on the right; been switching around though & sometimes one ear feels worse than the other! And that underwater feeling has increased as the spray has built up but, very gently popping in a cotton bud right at the tip of my ear, turning my head to the side to get it soaked up before squirting each time! Will continue to squirt 3 times a day for 7 days & phone the GP for more as & when I need it as the bottle is getting very low so, may not be enough to last?

I slept a LOT yesterday & needed it, obviously, as I AM fighting an infection but, things have definitely improved!


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 4.9 for me today - I need more cake.


----------



## rebrascora

Disappointing 10.5 for me this morning when I first woke up. I cut my evening Levemir by 3 units to take into account some very exertive hoof trimming and then a rather fast walk to keep up with jogging GGs afterwards, plus I was in the red rather too much yesterday. With hindsight a 2 unit reduction would have been a better decision but I played it safe. Anyway, I shot myself 3 units of Fiasp plus my Levemir and went back to sleep and woke on a very nice 4.6, which just put a much better perspective on the day. I also didn't need to wait ages to eat my breakfast, so that was a bonus.


----------



## Lanny

Rather lost track of what day, in the week it is, due to this underwater fuzziness, & realised just now it’s Thursday with the weekend coming up!  So, just ordered some Otomize ear spray from my health centre & gave them the details of my painful ears since Tuesday & asking do I need to see a GP? The GP’s will do the prescriptions from 4pm on & I’ll check back on if my request is approved later around 5pm or they can call me on the phone? Which reminds me I’d better take the phone off its cradle in the hall as I missed a couple of calls the last 2 days as I could barely hear it ringing from my bedroom, too late to answer by the time I heard it & had to call them back!

I AM better & have tomorrow to get more spray in before the weekend?


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all and it was a 5.8 for me this morning. Got sidetracked as I ended up talking to a DJ from Hawaii 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unusually early wake-up for me today.
But pleased to post a . . . . . .

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here. Jelly baby assisted, when I found at 2am that I was crawling along in the low 4s. That'll be the carrot ice cream at lastnight's dinner, entirely guesswork, carb wise. It was 'interesting', had a vague aftertaste of swede.
Its no fun being creaky, @eggyg , I completed yesterday’s walk with the aid of walking poles, a knee brace and a Nurofen. We did see some Edelweiss, though, and saw (and heard) Alpine Choughs. They look like a crow, act like a crow, but tweet like a songbird.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks on this damp Friday. A nice round 6 for me. 

After a nice peaceful day yesterday we are expecting carnage very soon. Four grandchildren for childcare today, starting at 8.30 with Zara and then 9.30 with the farmers’ children. Hope it fairs up and we can expend some energy at the park or the very least the garden! Fridges and cupboards stocked up and I made a strawberry cake yesterday, total disaster, a bit flat and solid and definitely not sweet enough, but before I throw it out for the birds I’ll see what the kids think!  They’ll eat owt! 

Have a fab Friday and all being well I’ll “ see” you in the morning. 

Oh poor you @Robin I feel your pain. “The mind is willing but the flesh is weak.” Do you think it’s time we packed in this hiking malarky and just settled ourselves in a nice comfy recliner and watch mindless TV all day? Nah!!! As long as there’s paracetamol and knee braces we’ll carry on!  PS jealous about the chough, does it have red legs like our UK counterpart?


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning folks on this damp Friday. A nice round 6 for me.
> 
> After a nice peaceful day yesterday we are expecting carnage very soon. Four grandchildren for childcare today, starting at 8.30 with Zara and then 9.30 with the farmers’ children. Hope it fairs up and we can expend some energy at the park or the very least the garden! Fridges and cupboards stocked up and I made a strawberry cake yesterday, total disaster, a bit flat and solid and definitely not sweet enough, but before I throw it out for the birds I’ll see what the kids think!  They’ll eat owt!
> 
> Have a fab Friday and all being well I’ll “ see” you in the morning.
> 
> Oh poor you @Robin I feel your pain. “The mind is willing but the flesh is weak.” Do you think it’s time we packed in this hiking malarky and just settled ourselves in a nice comfy recliner and watch mindless TV all day? Nah!!! As long as there’s paracetamol and knee braces we’ll carry on!  PS jealous about the chough, does it have red legs like our UK counterpart?


I think the legs are reddish, I couldn’t really see. they do have bright yellow beaks, though, not red ones.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 and 106/69

Bit of a mood collapse yesterday so have awarded myself today off. 
Seeing the parents later and meeting an old panto mate tomorrow for the first time since covid struck and we get on like a house on fire and always laugh lots so 



looking forward to that. 
We met at the first panto we ever did. Me a gay middle aged man and him a straight 20 something forced to share a teeny tiny room for weeks and it was quite clear we were both as silly as each other from the off! 

We’ve both changed a bit since then!


Needless to say I was playing Villain… mwahahaha!


----------



## rayray119

Not done steight away but Frist was 10.6(may be a bit of dawn phermon going one since it wasn't done street away) did have a biscuit last night.


----------



## Lucyr

6 here

Think I’ve decided on a couple more uk short breaks so ordered a little bag on wheels this morning. to save my back from stuffing everything in my backpack. Productive early shopping trip.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.4

Libre alarm for hypo didn’t go off when I went low at 3 o’clock this morning and I didn’t wake up - bounced back on it’s own. I’ve checked all my settings are right and have Critical Alerts switched on so I’m not sure why the alarm didn’t go off


----------



## freesia

Good morning. After yesterdays highs, i woke at 3am hypo . Treated with JBs and was woken again 2hrs later going low. I managed to head that off and have now woken to a low 4.8.

I'm meeting a friend for coffee this morning, then maybe some ironing or housework this afternoon. Older daughter and son in law coming around later for a chinese takeaway. I shall probably spike from it but we rarely have takeaways now, it will be a change not to cook.

Have a good day everyone.

Ps. Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.4 and 106/69
> 
> Bit of a mood collapse yesterday so have awarded myself today off.
> Seeing the parents later and meeting an old panto mate tomorrow for the first time since covid struck and we get on like a house on fire and always laugh lots so
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to that.
> We met at the first panto we ever did. Me a gay middle aged man and him a straight 20 something forced to share a teeny tiny room for weeks and it was quite clear we were both as silly as each other from the off!
> 
> We’ve both changed a bit since then!
> View attachment 21642
> 
> Needless to say I was playing Villain… mwahahaha!


Oh no you didn’t!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.5 today

The place I ordered the Feliway from said it had been shipped via RM and I would get a text, website states email on leaving them so we'll see what happens xx


----------



## gll

Morning all. 13.something
DSN appointment all done 
Need to go pick up prescriptions today and pick up the stuff I forgot to get with tesco yesterday


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A not very good 6.4 this morning. However I feel a bit better and temperature has gone down. Think a day's pottering and resting may see the back of whatever it is. Its very cloudy out there - forecast is for 22 degrees but obviously not yet. I am always astonished at the difference between the met office and the BBC forecasts - same data but often vastly different prognostications. Makes you wonder if they just guess...


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have gone from one extreme to the other. Woke up this morning to Libre reading "LO" When I eventually managed to get my act together and do a finger prick test, it wasn't so bad but still hypo at 3.1. I wouldn't care, but I went to bed on a nice steady 8.4 and resisted the temptation to do a correction as I often do at that level at bedtime. I think applying a new HRT patch last night may have something to do with it. Took 2 JBs to sort it and then of course FOTF kicked in and I needed a correction. Grrr! 

I was going to head out straight away for a walk but when I drew the curtains it was hammering down so I made a coffee and injected for breakfast. Hopefully I will get out for a walk shortly although I will need to take a coat as the sky is not trustworthy, even if it has pretty much stopped now.

Very early start in the morning as we are heading off to the Border Union Show, so I will be absent tomorrow. It will be a long day and I'm a bit anxious as we will be showing single and tandem for the first time and we will be the only tandem in the ring and time will be tight between classes to get changed over. Ian (and the lads) have been doing brilliantly in our practice sessions so fingers crossed they are on their best behaviour tomorrow. Not expecting to win, but will be very happy if it all goes smoothly with no hiccups.  


@MeeTooTeeTwo. Really Dez!! Another one!! Don't you even feel remotely selfish, hogging all the House Specials? It seems you are just rubbing our noses in it...... but we love you for it so keep at it  Well done yet again!


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora good luck for tomorrow. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Barrowman

Woke this morning to a 6.4 quite happy with that.

Off for my eye screening this afternoon - the first one, that should be interesting.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Oh no you didn’t!


Oh yes I did!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the nose for me. 

Looks like it's stopped raining. Unfortunately left some washing out overnight, whoops. Nice rinse through with rain water won't do it any harm.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> I managed to head that off and have now woken to a low 4.8.


I don't understand.  4.8 isn't low surely?  Non-diabetic  people run around 5 so to me 4.8 is pretty much perfect.


----------



## eggyg

Barrowman said:


> Woke this morning to a 6.4 quite happy with that.
> 
> Off for my eye screening this afternoon - the first one, that should be interesting.


Don’t forget your sunglasses, even if it’s raining!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this beautiful day with blue sky and just a few little fluffy clouds.

5.6 this morning having gone to bed on 6.6.  Nice straight line.  Had a fantastic seafood supper at our friends'.  Moules Mariniere with French bread,  followed by huge prawns in their shells, tiny wee brown shrimp with asparagus, fresh anchovies with hot sauce, mixed sushi,  green beans with bacon,  potato salad and chips for those who wanted em.  I just had the potato salad.  However we had a good walk beforehand as the bus timetable/app on my phone and the live time indicator at the bus stop were all a piece of fantasy, so the bus we were expecting which would have dropped us near our destination didn't turn up and we had to get a bus which took us to the top of town and from there a fair old walk.  Nevertheless we arrived on time, if rather breathless.  Got a cab home!

CONGRATULATIONS once again (yawn!) to @MeeTooTeeTwo - you really are showing us all up you lucky man!

@ColinUK you make a really good villain!

@rebrascora fingers crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> I don't understand.  4.8 isn't low surely?  Non-diabetic  people run around 5 so to me 4.8 is pretty much perfect.


It has been for me lately, i've been dropping really suddenly or spiking quickly..bit of a nightmare atm. Also, if i'm driving i like it a bit higher.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 

10:49 BS 6.6 

G’day Mates & hopefully having a Wonderful Day! 

Well, the prescription didn’t come through despite checking numerous times yesterday afternoon & upon waking late earlier this morning but, woke FAR too late to ring for an appointment! BUT, I’d already felt the change late last night just before sleeping around 01:30 ish & my ears about there now. But, will continue to spray for another 2 days as in the instructions: spray until symptoms are gone & for a further 2 days afterwards up to a maximum of 7 days!  So, I’ll spray until Sunday night & leave a note on my prescription form that my ears are fine now on Sunday night! My ears cleared up SO much faster this time because I took quick action in spraying instead of trying to self medicate with tea tree oil first!

I only remembered to post now as Little Miss Greedy Pig JUST finished eating a HUGE brunch of 3 big trays of sushi, it SURPRISED ME!!! As delivered by tesco this late in the week because I wasn’t eating that much as I’ve slept a lot with not much appetite & now it’s returned in a BIG way! So, I kept changing the delivery day another day later & I was just considering whether to eat a little bit for breakfast before the sushi arrived for lunch when tesco turned up 39 minutes early! I’d delayed my breakfast & finding it hard to hold on so, was already hungry & just scoffed all 3 trays, 27 pieces, of sushi in one go! I usually eat 2 or 1.5 & had 44NR for 2, STILL hungry so, ate the 3rd & added another 6 NR for a MASSIVE brunch with 50NR altogether!  Little Miss Greedy is making up for her loss of appetite in a BIG way today! It was PURE AMBROSIA!!!


----------



## ColinUK

Feel like sharing this result!

Before lunch 5.5
After lunch 5.5

Lunch was a mushroom bhaji and a spinach boreka both picked up from the farmer’s market between the gym and home today. 
I’ll file that away as a Win!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Feel like sharing this result!
> 
> Before lunch 5.5
> After lunch 5.5
> 
> Lunch was a mushroom bhaji and a spinach boreka both picked up from the farmer’s market between the gym and home today.
> I’ll file that away as a Win!


EXCELLENT!  A zero BS rise meal!


----------



## Lanny

Well! The health centre just called me & I am getting the ear spray today & it’s now on my repeats list. As it seems to be a recurring problem for me & it’s to hand for when it happens again!  It’ll be done by today & it can wait til Monday for my chemist to deliver!

It’s that dratted Chicken Pox virus lying dormant in my system since I, & my younger sister too, caught it off our youngest brother when there was an outbreak of it at his school: he was 14 in 4th year my sister was in lower 6th & I was in college at Derry; he was feeling fractious & restless from Chicken pox so, we went out for a drive in the early dawn from Ballymoney to Ballycastle, Cushendall & Cushendun a good way around the west of The Causeway Coast to relieve his boredom! In hindsight, it wasn’t a very wise thing to do as we were in an enclosed space for hours together so, both my sister & I came down with a bad bout Chicken pox too but, I’ve never REALLY regretted it as we had FUN sneaking out for a drive pre dawn & it’s a treasured memory! BUT, I’ve been left with Chicken pox scars all over my body from that first bad bout & it’s been reoccurring shingles through the years when my immunity is low! 

Anyway! I now know what to do straight away when my ears act up again! 

Oops! My sense of direction again!   To save confusion that is, of course, the EAST of The Causeway Coast! I drive my family nuts when giving them diving directions & use my arms to point which way as I mix them up verbally all the time: it seems that I do it too in the written form!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bit late today but started with a decent 7.0 this morning and only rose to 8.0 mid-morning. Then it got busy. Had a nightmare placing my food order as Waitrose seem to have issues. This was followed by problems paying my credit card. Apparently my password was incorrect and I had to reset it. So I tried to reset it to the one I thought it was to be told it can't be the same as the previous one! Arghh!!! Since they enhanced security  this "do it on line" had been a nightmare. I doubt it will catch on. We will have to get back to going into shops and paying cash!


----------



## Leadinglights

MikeyBikey said:


> Bit late today but started with a decent 7.0 this morning and only rose to 8.0 mid-morning. Then it got busy. Had a nightmare placing my food order as Waitrose seem to have issues. This was followed by problems paying my credit card. Apparently my password was incorrect and I had to reset it. So I tried to reset it to the one I thought it was to be told it can't be the same as the previous one! Arghh!!! Since they enhanced security  this "do it on line" had been a nightmare. I doubt it will catch on. We will have to get back to going into shops and paying cash!


We had the same with an ASDA order it wanted us to use a Pinsentry which fortunately we remembered we actually had just as we were about to cancel to order.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. First up?

Dark and gloomy out there right now. Best day of exercise yesterday 252 minutes exercise walking.

BG this morning 5.2 yessssss!!!! A great start to the day

BP 118/77 excellent
Pulse 61 ok

All good.

Today not much planned bar exercise

Yesterday was good as my wife had another good day AND she manage to fix a zipper in her handbag that had fallen apart by unsewing it, fixing it, and sewing it back together again. Really fiddly. Quite complicated. Beyond me!!  She was so happy. Took a while but she kept at it, determined, and succeeded. Sounds a bit like my approach to my diabetes 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.3 after failing to sleep after a nasty nightmare at 0230. No idea where that came from as I very rarely dream. 
Interested to see @MikeyBikey and @Leadinglights were having trouble with card security. Is there some sort of purge on?   Did an online order for Aldi last night, never had trouble before, their checkout passed me to a Natwest page which wanted to send me a code to enter but failed to do so, ended up having a row with the Natwest fraud lot who, instead of asking standard security questions asked "Can you recall if and in which shop you recently had to enter your pin?" Um - no. "How much of your credit card did you pay off last month" Um - all of it. "Yes, but how much was it?" I dunno its on DD. "You will have to go to a bank with 2 forms of ID...." At which point I lost my temper since the nearest Natwest is 20 miles away. Eventually he backed down and asked me for the first 2 letter of my mother's maiden name - Ah-ha, I know that one...So he promised to send an SMS to the landline, mobile reception here is awful unless you stand in the garden and it isn't brilliant then. When it failed to ring I retreated to the garden - yes, I had guessed right, the imbecile had sent me a text to my mobile....Fortunately Aldi hadn't lost my order, next weeks food is secured, and will be delivered by the Guest Cob's owner on Sunday.
Weather looks a bit grey with light overcast. If the wind stays down and it doesn't rain I will be driving the sprayer down the bottom track to hopefully discourage yet more brambles.
Wishing everyone a good weekend whatever you are up to.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another early riser. 5.9. First woke at 4.40, tossed and turned until 6 and thought I’d better get up. I’m starving and can feel a headache coming on so here I am.

 It’s raining, again. I’m not bothered as have no plans to venture out of the house. Mr Eggy won’t be happy as he had a good old tree cull ( not entire trees, but overgrown branches) yesterday and the branches are all over the lawn waiting to be shredded. He had some good help with 15 year old grandson, whilst me and the girls did nice things like go to the park. 

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS. 

Have a good day all and hope you’re not at Kendal Calling like my granddaughter! Oh dear, camping in the rain, not fun at all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.1 here, and rising, better get my morning insulin in fast. Nothing like the prospect of two airports followed by the M25 to enhance the dawn phenomenon.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.8 with bp of 102/62 and 60 pulse. 

No plans this early other than some telly catch up. I’ll head off to the gym for some deep stretching on the foam roller I think and then meeting up with panto Tom.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4

Going home today. 4 hours sat in the car - at least it’s not boiling hot and sunny!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.3 today


----------



## rayray119

Good morning 9.5 Frist test.  Last night I got another too good to go order (if you're not limited to what you can eat I recommend this app it's app where you get food that shops and restaurants can't sell for cheeper but you don't know what you're going to get ans some places that use it are better then others) and got all this for £4.  I did end eating one of pastdel de nurtas last night wasn't sure about it because when I tested I was 11 but it worked out because I checked on it around 2 this morning and I was 7.5 so I can still handle those things when on higher side it seems(unfortunately my body didn't seem to agree with it though)


----------



## MikeyBikey

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 6.3 after failing to sleep after a nasty nightmare at 0230. No idea where that came from as I very rarely dream.
> Interested to see @MikeyBikey and @Leadinglights were having trouble with card security. Is there some sort of purge on?   Did an online order for Aldi last night, never had trouble before, their checkout passed me to a Natwest page which wanted to send me a code to enter but failed to do so, ended up having a row with the Natwest fraud lot who, instead of asking standard security questions asked "Can you recall if and in which shop you recently had to enter your pin?" Um - no. "How much of your credit card did you pay off last month" Um - all of it. "Yes, but how much was it?" I dunno its on DD. "You will have to go to a bank with 2 forms of ID...." At which point I lost my temper since the nearest Natwest is 20 miles away. Eventually he backed down and asked me for the first 2 letter of my mother's maiden name - Ah-ha, I know that one...So he promised to send an SMS to the landline, mobile reception here is awful unless you stand in the garden and it isn't brilliant then. When it failed to ring I retreated to the garden - yes, I had guessed right, the imbecile had sent me a text to my mobile....Fortunately Aldi hadn't lost my order, next weeks food is secured, and will be delivered by the Guest Cob's owner on Sunday.
> Weather looks a bit grey with light overcast. If the wind stays down and it doesn't rain I will be driving the sprayer down the bottom track to hopefully discourage yet more brambles.
> Wishing everyone a good weekend whatever you are up to.



Interesting! I got the codes via email as via SMS nothing arrived! I have to pay my council tax later and have had problems before so it might be challenging!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Annoying 11.3 today and evening and bed BGs were same as day before. DF is mischief making!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 8.1 here, and rising, better get my morning insulin in fast. Nothing like the prospect of two airports followed by the M25 to enhance the dawn phenomenon.


Safe journey home.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Morning all. 5.8 with bp of 102/62 and 60 pulse.
> 
> No plans this early other than some telly catch up. I’ll head off to the gym for some deep stretching on the foam roller I think and then meeting up with panto Tom.


Oh no you’re not!


----------



## Lanny

08:32 BS 5.7   I’m back in the 5’s!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!

One more day of ear sprays although, my ears are ok & the difference in hearing is rather dramatic despite still spraying yesterday: just drained my ears with loads of cotton buds to get it as dry as possible last night before bed & squirting 1 last lot in afterwards so, virtually no underwater feeling at all, yet, today!  Of course, it’ll build up again today but, it’s the last day & I’ll drain my ears tomorrow morning!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.7 for me. Hubby not working this weekend so thinking about going out somewhere. Weather all saying different things, local weather says no rain, BBC says rain until 11, Met Office says rain until 2pm. Hmmm....who to believe....

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Heinz special (5.7) for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something for me a few hours ago

Bruce has a long weekend ahead (off Monday and Tuesday) so we may go for a little walk at some point, see what the weathers like those 2 days

Got an invite through the door yesterday for my grandad's 90th birthday in October (the party is 11 days after his birthday), we want to go but it would be extremely awkward so not sure what to do xx


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 5.7 for me too today, well it was at 8.25 this morning.

Had my eye screening test done yesterday afternoon, and now I have to wait around six weeks for the results to come back - what a drag.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... lots of grey cloud, but small patches of blue.  Met office and Google Weather both agree it'll be cloudy all day with a good chance of rain this evening.   Such a change from yesterday which was HOT and cloudless all day.

6.3 this morning.  I am happy with that.  Last night I only ate half my lamb burger on a bun, BG dropped to 3.7 and 2 JBs pushed it up to 8.3 at bedtime.  Time in target running at 86% over 30 days.  T1 really does have it's own mysterious ways.

Off to see a friend's daughter and her partner this afternoon as they've requested hubby puts his accountant's hat on to give them some advice.  Other than that just boiling a gammon and doing nothing much.

CONGRATULATIONS @Gwynn on your HS.

@Kaylz I notice both Groupon.UK and Wowcher.UK are both featuring beds.  Possibly worth looking at, we have had some good bargains from both.

@Robin have a good journey home.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz I notice both Groupon.UK and Wowcher.UK are both featuring beds. Possibly worth looking at, we have had some good bargains from both.


Thanks but the deals would probably be ended by the time we actually live there, we still don't know when we'll be signing for it and getting the keys  xx


----------



## eggyg

Barrowman said:


> And it's a 5.7 for me too today, well it was at 8.25 this morning.
> 
> Had my eye screening test done yesterday afternoon, and now I have to wait around six weeks for the results to come back - what a drag.


They always say that. I usually have mine within the week.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> They always say that. I usually have mine within the week.


 Mine have been coming the same for the last few years.


----------



## Leadinglights

Barrowman said:


> And it's a 5.7 for me too today, well it was at 8.25 this morning.
> 
> Had my eye screening test done yesterday afternoon, and now I have to wait around six weeks for the results to come back - what a drag.


It might be that long but they often come much earlier, I had mine the next week.
I hope all is good.


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but the deals would probably be ended by the time we actually live there, we still don't know when we'll be signing for it and getting the keys  xx


They've always got deals on beds Kaylz.


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all and very late on parade. It was a 5.8 for me despite an errant 13.3 at bedtime, probably a spike from the protein and fat in a cheese and chorizo salad or just a random spike !

Enjoy whats left of the day everyone,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Almost first up. Good morning everyone.

Let's get it over with...BG a *5.2* yesss!!  again!!! that's 2 in a row  made me really happy. For some strange unknown reason I woke thinking my BG was suddenly going to be horribly high and that everything was falling apart. A sort of horrible nightmare.

Thankfully everything is fine

Pulse 66
BP 114/73
Temp 36.5

Yesterday I decided to look into doing a macro analysis, vitamins and minerals, on my App. A huge update but very interesting. Made a start doing the food input side of things. 25 new things to analyse (assuming I can obtain the data).

Why do a macro analysis? Well I do take supplements and my diet is unknown as far as the macro nutrients are concerned. So it might be prudent to make sure that between my diet and supplements that I am not causing more problems either by deficiency or excess.

Right now I take the advice of the NHS '*you should get all the minerals and vitamins you need from a well balanced diet'*. Fair enough but some of my meds interfere with the absoption and use of some minerals (and vitamins?) and I don't really know if things are ok or need some help (or less help if I take a supplement).

So, the analysis should be very interesting (to me) and hopefully, revealing too.

Plans for today, church, lots of App development. Probably no exercise as it is raining and very dark out there

Blood serum results should be back by tomorrow! I just hope it reflects that things are ok. Ahhh perhaps that is why I had the nightmare, worry over the results. Hmm

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## ColinUK

Bit of a spike today with a 6.9 but that’s with bp of 96/69 and a 69 pulse so I think I win bingo or something. 

Catching up with Tom yesterday was great and we won’t leave it three years until our next one. 
Off out to deepest darkest Essex today to assist in spreading some ashes.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Everyone having a lie in today, it’s very quiet? Anyhoo, another 5.9 for me. 

Bright here after a day of rain yesterday. No plans, except if it does get a bit warmer I might have a lounge in the garden with my book. 

Congratulations again @Gwynn on your HS. 
Have a super, sunny Sunday everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Very grey and overcast here but rain would be good. ️☔

Anyway it's 11.6 this morning  - the DF is hanging around!   She's coming for you!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Awake early, body clock is still on European time. Got back safely yesterday, with only an hours delay, both going out and coming back. Par for the course these days, a couple we chatted to at the airport sat at Gatwick all day on their way out the previous Saturday to us, and were eventually sent to a hotel for the night, after their plane was found to need something fixing. That had been our preferred date, but the Hotel couldn’t accommodate us, so we had a lucky escape!
Congratulations on the double House Specials, @Gwynn !


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunshine Sunday 
a slightly more respectable 5.4 today, which was a pleasant surprise following pizza and ice cream yesterday 

great to see you reported another HS @Gwynn 

have a great day everybody


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks! 
Damp and dismal here, as it was yesterday, but hot and humid all day at Kelso at the Border Union show and I was melting in my show gear! It is a really great show and incredibly well organized and really friendly. Early start and late return and I was absolutely shattered and still had my beasties to see to when I got back. Woke on 4.9 yesterday and rose to a very stable low 6s were they stayed all day without any Fiasp (no time to eat, just glugged water every now and then, so an ideal day to basal test) but unfortunately dropped like a stone last night when I got home at 9pm, 3 hours after some Fiasp for a prawn salad which I ate on the way home, my levels took a nose dive. Got to eat a JB and two very ripe large windfall apricots, so not complaining too much but was really hoping for a unicorn day and so relieved that my levels behaved impeccably at the show. 
Wasn't sure about evening Levemir dose last night but got it spot on at 4 units and woke to a very nice 5.6 this morning. I have a little more time this morning so I am back to my normal breakfast routine which is a relief. 

Many congrats to @Gwynn for 2 House Specials in a row. No pressure for tomorrow then!!


----------



## Lanny

07:56 BS 5.5 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> but hot and humid all day at Kelso at the Border Union show and I was melting in my show gear! It is a really great show and incredibly well organized and really friendly


How did the Tandem go? It always looks such a difficult thing to do.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Struggled yesterday to get out of the 4s so had some cake, suddenly spiked to 17 and needed a few corrections. Stayed steady overnight but woke to 4.2.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> How did the Tandem go? It always looks such a difficult thing to do.


Yes, it is extremely difficult and sadly GGs didn't go as well as at home but no major disasters (which is the important thing) and lots of praise from other competitors for having the guts to give it a go and the judge gave us a few pointers although he has only tried tandem a couple of times himself and his observations were pretty well spot on and he was very encouraging and thanked us for entering. We won by default in the multiples class as we were the only entry, and came 3rd in the private driving with Zak driven singly which I thought was generous (I expected us to be last as Zak was very lacklustre) and the standard of turnouts was very high as befits the Scottish nation championship. Then Ian came 4th in the cone driving with Zak driven single..... we joked about him doing it tandem but it would have been a demolition job! He was already severely handicapped anyway by the fact that our horse was the largest and vehicle by far the widest and the course was set to accommodate our vehicle width so the others were driving through each set of cones with a foot clearance on either side of their wheels whereas Ian just had a couple of inches, so I think he did incredibly well just to get 2 down. The cone driving is more just a bit of fun at this event and since we don't have proper cones ourselves at home to practice, just a few plastic plant pots and no flat grassed area to put them out, we are happy of the opportunity to have a play with proper cones. A local farmer very kindly let us practice driving in a field that he had just taken a cut of hay off this week but sheep will be going into that field soon, so it was just a very temporary solution. We really need to find somewhere that we can practice rather than just jogging round the roads before the end of this month when we are entered in a more formal competition involving cone driving. Ian is very optimistically suggesting he is going to do it tandem.... I love his confidence and ambition (and his lack of fear of failure) and of course they will only get better the more they do.  Anyway, we came home with a traffic light of rosettes... red, yellow and green and a big silver salver for the multiples class win, which seems a bit of overkill when we were the only entry but he deserves his name on it for sheer guts of publicly having a go, especially when we have had so little practice!

Thought we had a day off today (actually a day of catching up on everyday chores and pulling ragwort), but turns out there is a club drive, so I better get a wriggle on. 

So pleased you had such smooth outward and return journeys for your holiday. I think you are in the minority for achieving that this year, so definitely jammy! Well done.... I bet it was a relief!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Very humid and is pouring down today in Manc. I can't bear this heat. We can't open the patio door or the housecat, Kurt, tries to escape over the fence. He's not allowed, he's a poorly rescue cat with half a tail and bad kidneys. Phew, s'ot.

I've been in high figures, because still can't get into automatic low carb, but I keep trying. Not measured this morning, as I'm at daughters that's how come I'm online, once a week here and once a week at the library. I don't miss it really, I prefer being in the garden. Stay well all xxoo

Congrats @rebrascora  

Is Ragwort the one with tall thin stems and yellow flowers. Got that, ruins the grass.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> .  Anyway, we came home with a traffic light of rosettes... red, yellow and green and a big silver salver for the multiples class win, which seems a bit of overkill when we were the only entry but he deserves his name on it for sheer guts of publicly having a go, especially when we have had so little practice!
> 
> Thought we had a day off today (actually a day of catching up on everyday chores and pulling ragwort), but turns out there is a club drive, so I better get a wriggle on.
> 
> So pleased you had such smooth outward and return journeys for your holiday. I think you are in the minority for achieving that this year, so definitely jammy! Well done.... I bet it was a relief!


Sounds like a very successful day, both from the trophy/rosette point of view and for the driving experience. 
I must say, I did get a feeling of 'Mission accomplished' when we got back yesterday, which isn’t the usual post-holiday feeling!


----------



## TinaD

Running late this warm, grey morning - a surprising 5.5. The Ukrs were out all day returning at midnight and waking me up - after tossing and turning, getting hotter, crosser and sweatier, I gave in and ate an ice cream at 0200 hours. 

Alex and I are having a day on the garden - pruning bushes, clipping hedges and clearing up the stuff I cut back in yesterday's rain. Reminds me of the planting campaign back in the 1970's "Plant a tree in 73" to which the ungodly promptly replied "Buy a saw in 74".

Have a happy day if you can everyone despite the weather.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - woken to a louring grey sky and spitting rain.  

5.9 this morning.  Peaked up to 9 at 6 am then smoothly down to 5.9.  No idea why as most nights have been more or less flat.  Still, it was a unicorn day!

Going out for Sunday lunch with some friends who we see only a couple of times a year.

Well done @Gwynn on 2 x HS in a row.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## rayray119

11.8 but accidentally woke up late after not managing to to get to sleep until quite late last night so morning levimer was a bit delayed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 it was for me although for some reason I'm now nudging twelve despite normal breakfast/insulin. 

Hey ho, let's go.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

Start today on a 5.5 which I’m happy with on this grey and cloudy morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Barrowman said:


> Start today on a 5.5 which I’m happy with on this grey and cloudy morning.



I hope it rains everything is so dry. It will also freshen up things.


----------



## Gwynn

I did go out for a walk in the end even though it threatened rain. A great walk 217 minutes. Phew. Tired now.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> They've always got deals on beds Kaylz.


Thanks, I'll take a look when we know what's going on, getting a bit frustrating now xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks 

Was 10.something this morning but down to 7.2 come dinner time with no correction added to breakfast 

Mum got a bus to work this week but had to walk home today, absolutely ridiculous that they can't do their service at the best of times but a driver has confirmed there are bus drivers from our depot that have been sent down to Birmingham for the Commonwealth games making the bad situation even worse, absolute joke xx


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look when we know what's going on, getting a bit frustrating now xx


I can imagine @Kaylz !


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! A nice 5.4. 

Had a bad day on Saturday, I accepted some overtime even though I wasn't feeling so well and ended up exhausted and irritable. The same day my brother in Spain had an emergency surgery for apendicitis (he's okay now  ), my parents just arrived from their holiday and went to see him in the hospital. That brought back one of the thoughts I had when diagnosed with T1D: I don't have anyone here to come to the hospital with me. I think I'd miss my family a lot in a situation like this. Hope I don't have one anytime soon!

Today I have a diabetes review at my GP, curious about that because so far, I've been with the hospital clinic. At least I will get my feet checked and see the results from my blood test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Unfortunately the big tease pounced and my BG this morning is 5.1 missed a tripple HS by a whisker.

Interestingly out of curiosity I immediately did a second reading on the opposite side of the same finger (and wasted a strip, ahh, the search for scientific answers has no financial bounds!!!  anyway it was 4.8. Now that surprised me. I expected it to be the same 5.1. So my question is, is it the meter, strips or blood that changes so much. I suspect it is not the blood but the testing strips tolerance chipping in.

Today may be the day my blood test results are in. Slightly nervous. Hope I don't get egg on my face 

Sun is shining and it is bright and dry out there. Out for a walk at 8am

Today will be most likely rather boring whilst I search for and fill in all the macro nutrient data for my food data base. I just hope I am not wasting my time, not that I have anything else to do right now...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Docb

@Gwynn.... re your two tests.  If you search the forum you will find my report of testing all fingers and thumbs in one go.  Got variation of +/- 1 or thereabouts about the mean.  In technical terms, the number you get on your meter is best rounded to the nearest whole number so your 5.1 and 4.8 are not statistically significantly different.  My preference when it comes to explaining the reproducibility  is sample variability although others think more about instrument tolerances.  In reality, its a bit of both. 

Since those tests I vowed only to quote my blood glucose to the nearest whole number, which this morning was 7. Means i will never, ever, report a house special!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6, really it was, no rounding up! Also had a nice flatfish ( well,almost.) 

Lovely morning so far, cool at 12 degrees though. Didn’t get my lounge on the lounger yesterday, had my pinny on all day. I baked, yet another, courgette cake, I made bread rolls for the homemade chilli burgers we were having for tea. A bit rustic looking but were delicious, my first time too. Maybe today I might get a chance to read my book. 

Have a great day all. 

Photos of aforementioned flatfish and the rustic rolls, just for laughs!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, well it was 7 for me this morning, a nice whole number. Off to do the supermarket run, daughter reports that one whole wall of fridges in the shop has broken down, so limited stock of a lot of deli items. Then I need to tackle the holiday washing. I did some essentials yesterday but it was dull and kept threatening rain, so saved the bulk of it for today, when we’re promised sunshine.(the poor garden, we desperately need rain).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well..yesterday i was on my way to having the best day with my levels sincd breaking up. Then around 9pm i had the most stubborn hypo, nothing seemed to work. Eventually it went up and i had a small handful of nuts and went to bed. I was woken overnight by the alarm but checked and was 10.5, dropped back off to sleep. I woke this morning to 11.9 and the graph showing i'd been up to 17 again. Some hypo rebound that was!!! Oh well, try again today.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 4.8


----------



## gll

Morning all 14.3

Wet room installation starts today so its going to be a "fun" week   
end result will be worth it


----------



## rayray119

8.9 took a couple of correlations last night though.


----------



## Lucyr




----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Yesterday I switched my alarm off at 5 and drifted off again for 25 minutes with Bruce, this morning I switched my alarm off at 5 and drifted off until mum came through to ask if I was getting up at 6:05 

Anyway 7.5 for me

The place we ordered e-liquid from emailed on Saturday to say the order left them missing 2 bottles and they would refund Bruce £8 for them (2p profit for him lol) but he went to mix them last night to discover there are also 7 nicotine shots not there so I've emailed them and will wait to hear from them, they better send them out as it's not like there's a vape shop here that we could use xx


----------



## freesia

Good morning again! I dropped back off to sleep after posting earlier. Don't know whats wrong atm but i can sleep at the drop of a hat. Anyway, level on waking again is 9.6, coming down but still a bit high for breakfast. It looks sunny outside so off to put a wash on.


----------



## Bloden

Hola amigos. A 5.3 for me.

Sorry, @Pattidevans I didn't see your question until today. We were just driving through France to get to Spain - we spent four nights at different locations, more or less in a straight line from Cherbourg to St Jean de Luz. The highlight was an absolutely stunning little town called Vitre (should be an accent on the e) near Rennes - eleventh century onwards architecture, really well preserved, inside a great big city wall with towers and turrets...wow! Then Cognac and Libourne (v nice) and St Jean de Luz (39 degrees! but v nice too). Now in Asturias, N Spain, at a much more agreeable temperature of 25 degrees. Where will you be going in France?

Is it midday yet? I'm doing a basal test - I want my morning coffee!

Glad to hear your brother's ok @Elenka_HM - what a nasty surprise.


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning which i am happy enough with as I was battling with levels after indulging in another club drive buffet yesterday afternoon with sandwiches, sausage rolls, scones, roast tatties and then I went really off piste and had a frosted carrot cake bun! I gave up carb counting and just sugar surfed. The highest my BG peak got to was 10.4 so think I managed it pretty well and I am at least getting more confident and chilled about handling these situations. After all thoase carbs I crave a nice refreshing salad afterwards though. Took a couple of corrections towards bedtime and a midnight walk up the village to see the horses to gain control before bed.

@Lucyr Many congratulations on your House Special this morning.

@Gwynn Commiserations on not achieving the triple.... maybe next time.... Oh and there is quite a significant accepted error margin on BG meters but also blood is not homogenous, so could be a combination of factors but 4.8 and 5.1 .... and indeed 5.2 are all essentially the same reading...... Not that we are now going to let you claim the triple anyway!  Part of the difficulty and randomness with getting HSs is the meter/test strip variation anyway. Can't believe that you haven't noticed other threads on this subject before. I hope it doesn't boggle your nice tidy analytical brain too much.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

OH!!! And White Rabbits. This month silently snuck up us, didn't it?


----------



## Gwynn

@Docb @rebrascora yup I was thinking of your post Docb when I wrote that second test. I thought it was interesting. I presume the error comes from variability in the strips themselves.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## MikeyBikey

Docb said:


> @Gwynn.... re your two tests.  If you search the forum you will find my report of testing all fingers and thumbs in one go.  Got variation of +/- 1 or thereabouts about the mean.  In technical terms, the number you get on your meter is best rounded to the nearest whole number so your 5.1 and 4.8 are not statistically significantly different.  My preference when it comes to explaining the reproducibility  is sample variability although others think more about instrument tolerances.  In reality, its a bit of both.
> 
> Since those tests I vowed only to quote my blood glucose to the nearest whole number, which this morning was 7. Means i will never, ever, report a house special!



If you get a HS just say HS instead of an integer!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.5.  Lovely sunny morning which I plan to enjoy. Yesterday was gardening in the rain - all save the monster hedge behind the stables trimmed and tidy - need to get the scaffolding tower out for that one.

Wishing rain for those of you in need of it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

I will not go for the rounding as 12 sounds worse than 11.9. Actually I am not overly displeased with that as I has the worse spike before bed since Christmas 2018! I did a correction dose nut obviously not enough. ☹️


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> @Docb @rebrascora yup I was thinking of your post Docb when I wrote that second test. I thought it was interesting. I presume the error comes from variability in the strips themselves.



Puzzling as I have done two comparisonz this year. Once with a district nurse and another with a nurse in hospital. Both were within 0.2 (in fact 0.1 and 0.2 respectively). I suspect it is blood flow, burning in muses to give CO2, etc.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and almost 6 for me, or to put it another way 5.9

White rabbits and happy Yorkshire Day.

'ere's to thee and thine.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve got a slightly upmarket version of the HS today… 6.2! lol

Blood pressure etc all as per normal. 

Long day yesterday heading out to Ugley to spread ashes and drove around some beautiful villages and in to Saffron Walden. Walked around the castle, bumped in to mum and dad’s gardener and her dog - She didn’t recognise me at all despite having known me for 30 years but it was in her home town rather than anywhere near my folks - and we had a lovely chat. 
Tea and cake in a lovely tea room by the green and then a bit later a pub dinner in another village where the pub opens out onto the green and there’s a little river flowing past… all very pretty but a long day. 
Today I’m trying to source a recon’d Chromebook for as little as possible. Amongst other things of course.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bloden said:


> Glad to hear your brother's ok @Elenka_HM - what a nasty surprise.


Thank you. Enjoy Asturias, I come from the south of Spain but the north is absolutely beautiful...and has better temperatures in the summer


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Sorry, @Pattidevans I didn't see your question until today. We were just driving through France to get to Spain - we spent four nights at different locations, more or less in a straight line from Cherbourg to St Jean de Luz. The highlight was an absolutely stunning little town called Vitre (should be an accent on the e) near Rennes - eleventh century onwards architecture, really well preserved, inside a great big city wall with towers and turrets...wow! Then Cognac and Libourne (v nice) and St Jean de Luz (39 degrees! but v nice too). Now in Asturias, N Spain, at a much more agreeable temperature of 25 degrees. Where will you be going in France?


Hi @Bloden - Vitre looks lovely.  I looked it up on google maps and Wikipedia. It looks amazingly photogenic.  We  might be able to do a slight detour to see it one way or the other when travelling down or back.

Our itinerary is Plymouth - Roscoff and 1 night there then:
Poitiers 1 night
Sarlat 7 nights
Cahors 4 nights
Bergerac 3
Stay with a friend east of Bordeaux 3
Cognac 3
Angers 3
Roscoff 1

We've not been to the Perigord area since our honeymoon 37 years ago.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another grey one, though we are promised a little sun around midday and 5pm.

9.6 this morning.  Not surprising after yesterday.  Roast dinner + a very sweet and sticky dessert at the pub.  Sat around doing very little except catching up with long overdue emails to old friends... then stuffed my face with toast slathered with exceedingly stinky Brie later on.  Despite high BGs I really craved sweet things and ate a fairly sizeable chocolate covered nut brittle thingie.  Insulin was involved, but carb counting was pure guesstimates.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Julian took one look at your pic of white rabbits and said "Oooh, dinner!"

CONGRATULATIONS @Lucyr on your HS (that's 2 quite close together - well done!)
@Elenka_HM hope your brother is recuperating well.


----------



## Bexlee

Late morning all. 

No one mentioned the football !!! What a result. Being very sexist …..As they saying goes if you want something doing properly ask a “woman” 

A 6.2 for me. Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Bexlee said:


> No one mentioned the football !!! What a result


I really don't like football but i did watch the match. What an inspirational team! The mens teams could learn so much from them, no spitting, swearing, arguing. Give me womens football any day. I felt really emotional at the end of the match, i surprised myself! What a win!!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> I really don't like football but i did watch the match. What an inspirational team! The mens teams could learn so much from them, no spitting, swearing, arguing. Give me womens football any day. I felt really emotional at the end of the match, i surprised myself! What a win!!


I’m not a football fan either, men, woman or pink spotted aliens, so I didn’t watch it but I am very happy for them.


----------



## Barrowman

A bit late to report a 5.9 recorded at 08.05 this morning, had several jobs needing getting out of the way before getting the PC on.

Oh, and well done to the Lioness's for bringing the trophy home......


----------



## Lucyr

Forgot to actually write anything with my post earlier… bgs been good lately but I’m still feeling rubbish. If this is still post viral fatigue (since a cold at Christmas) then it’s absolutely rubbish. I’ve sent a message to the GPs to see if we can review anything again.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Quick update, my HbA1c is now in the prediabetic range (down from 86 in December) and my feet are "very ticklish"  The lady was also quite impressed with my BG logbook, not the numbers but the regular testing and recording of results.

Only slightly less positive, I've put on a few kilos in the past 7 months, but it's not that important compared to the good news.

Have a great day everyone! xx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## Gwynn

Late up this morning at 5am. Good morning everyone.

Looks rather gloomy and cold out there this morning.

BG 4.9 a mile from an HS. sigh

Completed the data trawl for all the foods in my App database for all 26 macro nutrients each food. A huge amount of data. Took all day.

This morning wrote the algorithm to compute all the recipe macro nutrient data from the food data. Seems to work.

Later, even more fun, writing the algorithm to compute the days meals macro nutrient stuff from the foods and recipes.

Well it keeps me on the straight and narrow and there's not much else for me to do right now.

Oh and BP 118/74, pulse 60

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Will someone please send me some rain? The poor garden is parched, the water butts are empty, we can’t keep up with watering the veg plot, I've had one courgette so far, and the runner beans are flowering but not setting. ( on the other hand, the French beans have loved the heat, daughter did sterling work with a watering can while we were away, and we came back to a bumper crop.)


----------



## gll

Morning all.
10.4 and flat most the night. Hoping its the basal increase and not a fluke 

More upheaval today with the wet room/bathroom. Ran into issues yesterday with one of the joists having water damage but that got replaced. There's a few wall panels up but generally still a total mess.

I do need to nip out and get the pneumococcal vaccine at a drop in clinic at some point today so hoping I don't feel rubbish with it. Defo not the week for that nonsense .

have a great day whatever you get up to


----------



## rayray119

7.1 woke up to 3.9 in the middle of the night last night despite having a biscuit before bed because I was at 5.8 but was easily fixed with a few jelly babies.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 on this damp, breezy but mild morning. @Robin we’ve had all the rain, sorry! I’ve lost count of the number of courgettes we’ve had, three cakes worth, two lots of courgette fritters, two given away and three currently residing in my salad drawer. Our French beans are very late, not long started to flower but Mr Eggy spotted a teeny, tiny one yesterday. 

Nothing planned as yet, I may go into town if the rain clears up, and pick up my new varifocals. I’ve dug about down the sides of the sofa and in all my unused bags, I also released the moths from Mr Eggy’s wallet and I’ve managed to get together the £400 needed! That was without designer frames this year. I only got new lenses this time last year but my left eye has deteriorated. Needs must though. 

Have a fab day.


----------



## Lucyr

I honestly can’t even remember the last time I saw rain (south coast) must be a month or more since it last properly rained. 

6.7 here


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I've had a night almost all in target with only a very slight increase to 10.8. I've now woken to a 5.8 and 95% in target for the last 24 hours!! Finally, a better day. Lets hope it continues.

Rain is forecast here for later though still going to be 24°. My tomatoes plants have grown well but i only have 8 tomatoes and they're got turning red at all. 

If its raining today, my job will be to clean my kitchen cupboards, how exciting (not). Although if i put music on, i can have a singalong while cleaning. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Me again. Just wanted to share my joy. Not one but two double yolkers for breakfast! I’m stuffed! These eggs weren’t from my daughter’s chickens, or a local hen owner, no, I bought them in Aldi yesterday. Their free range extra large eggs. I spoke to my daughter who told me they’ll be from pulletts born early in the year. Good old Aldi, other supermarkets usually reject them. I just wish I’d noticed before putting the other one in the pan but it was just muscle memory which made me crack the other one! They overhung my one slice of toast.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me again today and another cloudy dull day forecast.   

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you. Enjoy Asturias, I come from the south of Spain but the north is absolutely beautiful...and has better temperatures in the summer


It's really beautiful, you're right. We lived here for 10 years, until 2018, but just can't stop coming back to visit! It's deffo cooler than the rest of Spain. Just how I like it.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1
104/66 
64bpm

Long therapy session later today. It’ll be good but exhausting.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Me again. Just wanted to share my joy. Not one but two double yolkers for breakfast! I’m stuffed! These eggs weren’t from my daughter’s chickens, or a local hen owner, no, I bought them in Aldi yesterday.


Oh, that’s interesting! I had a double yolker (just the one) in a box I bought in the co-op, a few weeks ago when they only had extra large left on the shelves. I hadn’t seen one for years, not since I was a child, probably. I wondered if they were using eggs for sale to the general public that would normally go to bulk catering places, etc.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 12.7 here. Patterns, what patterns? I haven't seen one yet. At least yesterday's basal test was perfect - 6.1 at the start, rising to 6.8, then 6.0 by the end - so I can move onto the lunch-time test, at last.

We're stuck in the mist this morning. Or someone's stolen the view - you can't blame them really, it IS a lovely view. 

Wow @Pattidevans - I'm so jealous. That's a great itinerary. When are you off?


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Oh, that’s interesting! I had a double yolker (just the one) in a box I bought in the co-op, a few weeks ago when they only had extra large left on the shelves. I hadn’t seen one for years, not since I was a child, probably. I wondered if they were using eggs for sale to the general public that would normally go to bulk catering places, etc.


Both Waitrose and Sainsbury’s near me sell double yolkers.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Both Waitrose and Sainsbury’s near me sell double yolkers.


How do they know what's inside their eggs? They must employ out-of-work super heroes with eggs-ray vision (I'll get my coat).


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> How do they know what's inside their eggs? They must employ out-of-work super heroes with eggs-ray vision (I'll get my coat).


Eggcellent!


----------



## TinaD

Grey skies and rain incoming - matches my mood after 2 nights of very poor sleep. Thought the pain and stiffness resulting from the hedge trim would depart with some effort yesterday. Sadly wrong, it just got worse. It will not doubt clear up in time. 
Meanwhile I am trying to get my Facebook account derestricted without success.  Wolf, my avatar, has, since his puppyhood, posted an irreverent version of growing up with "Old Grumpy" and her attempts to thwart him, bath him, and instill discipline - for some reason this amuses my friends. For an even more mysterious reason Facebook took exception to his account of being bathed in May and removed it. Then a month ago they restricted my account - no explanation. Numerous emails have failed to elicit a response and there appears to be no mechanism of appeal linked to the deleted "Wolf Report". Sadly I shall have to leave the wretched platform which provides quite useful local information about blocked roads, local events, services for refugees etc. Any suggestions for an alternative?

Oops - nearly forget 5.7 this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning
Back from my holiday in Norfolk, ate too much, drank too much, had a fab time, now back down to earth with work and a 7.2.  Still struggling a bit with my mental health and lack of exercise, but going to try to go running and yoga this week.  

Haven't had a chance to catch up on all the posts yet.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Bloden said:


> How do they know what's inside their eggs?








						Double Yolk Eggs Explained: Why They Happen and Much More… | Chickens And More
					

Double yolk eggs are certainly a talking point for most people! Two yolks in one egg is an oddity for sure but a pleasant thing to find in the egg box. In




					www.chickensandmore.com


----------



## grovesy

Lucyr said:


> I honestly can’t even remember the last time I saw rain (south coast) must be a month or more since it last properly rained.
> 
> 6.7 here


Same here in Essex.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5

To all those complaining about the lack of rain I know where s lot of it has been and it's just stopping now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

A nice 5.3 for me this morning after going to bed with an 8.9 last night.


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Grey skies and rain incoming - matches my mood after 2 nights of very poor sleep. Thought the pain and stiffness resulting from the hedge trim would depart with some effort yesterday. Sadly wrong, it just got worse. It will not doubt clear up in time.
> Meanwhile I am trying to get my Facebook account derestricted without success.  Wolf, my avatar, has, since his puppyhood, posted an irreverent version of growing up with "Old Grumpy" and her attempts to thwart him, bath him, and instill discipline - for some reason this amuses my friends. For an even more mysterious reason Facebook took exception to his account of being bathed in May and removed it. Then a month ago they restricted my account - no explanation. Numerous emails have failed to elicit a response and there appears to be no mechanism of appeal linked to the deleted "Wolf Report". Sadly I shall have to leave the wretched platform which provides quite useful local information about blocked roads, local events, services for refugees etc. Any suggestions for an alternative?
> 
> Oops - nearly forget 5.7 this morning.


Start another account under another similar name. I was once banned for a totally innocent comment. A friend asked me a question about something I’d alluded to and I said I could tell her but would have to kill her! FB said it was abusive! Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## eggyg

Bruce Stephens said:


> Double Yolk Eggs Explained: Why They Happen and Much More… | Chickens And More
> 
> 
> Double yolk eggs are certainly a talking point for most people! Two yolks in one egg is an oddity for sure but a pleasant thing to find in the egg box. In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chickensandmore.com


Sounds like I was very lucky. I’m excited to see what the others are like. I’m making quiche tomorrow, fingers crossed I get more bang for my buck!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, very grey and overcast.  Met Office forecasts more of the same all day, but no rain.  The garden is too small for a veg patch, but we could do with some sun to ripen the grapes on the vines round all 3 fences.

6.2 first thing with the flattest line I have ever seen overnight.  it's gone down to 5.6 but I attach a photo of the flat line!

@TinaD and @eggyg as I understand it, FB uses bots to pick out things it considers offensive, so no human judgement is involved at all.  Seen some daft stuff taken off different groups I belong to.  Led  to either much hilarity or much outrage.

@Elenka_HM meant to say yesterday, the reason why you get a review at the GP's despite being under the hospital diabetes clinic is because the GP gets an extra payment for reviewing all it's patients with diabetes.  I get one once a year and try to get them to do it in between hospital appointments, though quite often they want to do it within 2 weeks of a hospital appointment, which seems pretty pointless!

Not much to do today, liquidise some carrot soup I made yesterday out of some floppy carrots that were lingering in the veg drawer of the fridge and the stock left from boiling the gammon joint.  Friend coming round for coffee this afternoon.  My GOD I lead an exciting life!

Have a good day all.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 5.0 for me this morning after injecting my Levemir an hour earlier. Steadily rose to 7.2 whilst I fed and mucked out 4 horses, so I shot myself 4.5 units before I left the yard to give me some prebolus time before breakfast, walked home, let out and fed chucks, tended my polytunnel (watering and tickling tomato flowers with a feather) @freesia... No sign whatsoever of my tomatoes ripening either  but had my first cucumber yesterday and courgettes are coming thick and fast now and will have some dwarf beans in the next couple of days), collected windfall apricots, made my breakfast, read the online news and only now have I just got to eat my breakfast. Fiasp is being more sluggish than usual this morning... well over an hour.... think I may need to give it a bit more help.

It is sensor changeover today (right now actually) and I applied my new Libre 2 sensor last night to give it a try, so we will see how that works out in a few hours. 60 min countdown has started. If this Libre 2 works OK with the reader I may consider upgrading as per the stickers on the Libre 1 boxes, which are now encouraging people to change, but my prescription is till to dispense Libre 1 so I can continue with it for the time being if I find this Libre 2 less effective. No alarms of course using the reader but I am fine with that. 
@eggyg I tried your reader last night on my old sensor but it says that the sensor has already been activated by another reader so it clearly won't allow two readers to work on the same sensor which means if I lost or damaged my reader the new reader would only work if I applied a new sensor and the existing sensor would have to be replaced which is a bit of a waste. I still very much appreciate having a spare sensor though and yours looks to have had a much easier life than mine which is all chipped and scratched. I did contemplate switching over to yours today and giving mine a much needed rest but decided to keep things exactly the same whilst I evaluate this Libre 2 sensor. Also wondered if any of your data would be on that reader and if there is and I subsequently download the reader to Libre view, if it will confuse things. Ie some of your historic data on it overlaying on my previously downloaded data.... Maybe I am overthinking things. Not sure if there is a way to restore factory settings so that any old data is removed...... not that I would mind getting your readings as you seem to do rather better than me for consistency .... and I have a consultant appointment coming up... 

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day. @Robin Surely you must get some rain soon!! We have been getting it overnight and sometimes in the morning too for over a week now. Water butts are full and thankfully grass is now growing and my paddock is starting to look a little more green rather than brown.  It is coming to something when I am having to feed haylage through the summer!


----------



## rebrascora

Meant to add, Wordle was a rather tricky one this morning wasn't it? Took me 5 attempts to get it and I was really scratching my head!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Meant to add, Wordle was a rather tricky one this morning wasn't it? Took me 5 attempts to get it and I was really scratching my head!


Feeling smug, I got it in 4, after a long head scratch. OH in 5, and son failed! It was a weird one, though, wasn’t it.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Meant to add, Wordle was a rather tricky one this morning wasn't it? Took me 5 attempts to get it and I was really scratching my head!


Took me six and I couldn’t fathom what the word meant at first! I’m ashamed to say I Googled it and immediately said “duh!” The words look different in capitals to me!


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> Start another account under another similar name. I was once banned for a totally innocent comment. A friend asked me a question about something I’d alluded to and I said I could tell her but would have to kill her! FB said it was abusive! Hope you get it sorted.


Thanks for the tip - I'll give it a go.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Took me six and I couldn’t fathom what the word meant at first! I’m ashamed to say I Googled it and immediately said “duh!” The words look different in capitals to me!


What was it? (I've never seen or done Wordle, but I'm nosy).


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Wordle was a rather tricky one this morning wasn't it?


I failed totally today. Well done @rebrascora , @eggyg and @Robin  who got that one.


----------



## sg295

Hi all,

I may take a break from this forum for a very long time. Not because of anything that has happened on here but because I want to forget I even have diabetes with what’s been going on recently.

For months and months and months I have tried to get a pump, changed hospitals, written a super strong letter stating my case against the criteria with the reasons why I need one and how a pump would combat the issues.

Despite my best efforts, I am no further forward with this and I have honestly completely given up. This is not like me. I am usually super strong, carry on despite all odds. But I’m afraid I’m now totally in denial. I refuse to accept ‘no’ as an answer. I refuse to accept I even have this condition that is taking over every aspect of my life and yet despite that, no one is really trying to help.

I’m sorry but I need a long long time away from anything associated with diabetes. Thank you to those on here who have been supportive but I’m afraid to say the vast majority of healthcare professionals haven’t been.


----------



## rebrascora

Sophie, I am really, very sorry that you are feeling so defeated. You are still so early in your diabetes journey that getting a pump was always going to be a bit of a long shot and many people here have had to keep plugging away at that "NO" until they managed to turn it into a "Yes" Pumps are by no means an easy option and the changeover to a pump from MDI can be really frustrating for weeks or months so if you are already struggling with diabetes management, changing to a pump at this time may not be the best plan anyway. There are people who are finding it really hard work just changing from one make of pump to another, so it is not always the solution you might expect it to be
I can understand you needing a break from the forum, but you don't really have an option of taking a break from diabetes without risking doing yourself some serious harm and as a young person, with hopefully a long life ahead of you, you are taking a big risk if you don't look after your diabetes. Please make sure to look after yourself and at least do the basics of testing and taking your insulin.
I would recommend that you contact the Diabetes UK helpline to get some one to one support.... It will be closed tonight but open during office hours tomorrow. 


Diabetes is really mentally challenging so it is perfectly understandable that you are struggling but there are strategies that you can use to tread water with it until you feel like you can cope a bit better again. Things like having the same or very similar meals each day so that you don't have to carb count. We all care about you a lot and I am sure your family love you very much and want you to stay as healthy as possible, so please look after yourself and come back to the forum at any time if you think we can help you in any way.

Sending you lots of ((((HUGS))))


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Finally, a better day. Lets hope it continues.


Well, i spoke too soon this morning. Instead of cleaning the cupboards i decided to have a wander around the shops instead. I managed to head off a hypo whilst out and got levels back up high enough to get home. By lunchtime i was in the 7s. Suddenly, a hypo hit with a vengeance!! It took an hour to get levels up and i was so wiped out after i slept for an hour. Now i have the rebound high again, hitting 17 before just starting to drop.


----------



## freesia

sg295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I may take a break from this forum for a very long time. Not because of anything that has happened on here but because I want to forget I even have diabetes with what’s been going on recently.
> 
> For months and months and months I have tried to get a pump, changed hospitals, written a super strong letter stating my case against the criteria with the reasons why I need one and how a pump would combat the issues.
> 
> Despite my best efforts, I am no further forward with this and I have honestly completely given up. This is not like me. I am usually super strong, carry on despite all odds. But I’m afraid I’m now totally in denial. I refuse to accept ‘no’ as an answer. I refuse to accept I even have this condition that is taking over every aspect of my life and yet despite that, no one is really trying to help.
> 
> I’m sorry but I need a long long time away from anything associated with diabetes. Thank you to those on here who have been supportive but I’m afraid to say the vast majority of healthcare professionals haven’t been.


Please take care of yourself and as @rebrascora says, try and speak to someone about how you feel. Keep testing and taking your insulin and know that we are all here when you need to rant about D. I am finding it hard to manage atm too but every day is a new day and we can only do our best. 
Big hugs to you. Take care.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 
Yesterday was 6.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Bright and sunny here in Lytham

BG 5.4

The huge App update looking at macro nutrients has gone well. Very hard work but fascinating.

The analysis looks at all the essential vitamins and minerals (26 of them anyway). What it has shown is that my diet is deficient in a few ways, not many. But before I look into taking at supplements to cover these aspects a lot more research needs to be done and care needs to be taken not to take too much if a supplement is used (which can be harmful). The safety cover in all this is a check against the blood serum results....hence my interest and impatience regarding getting the latest results set from the GP.

BP 115/69
Pulse 68

All good.

Still no results from last weeks blood test. I checked yesterday.

I rang the surgery and the receptionist was not only rather unhelpful but also gave me an incorrect summary of last March's results thinking they were last weeks results. Sigh

Today I will check through my new analysis AND the basic food data to see if there are any errors or ommissions. I do live an exciting life!!! Oddly, I do enjoy doing all this analysis stuff.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here. Haircuts for OH and me this morning. More like a social event, our hairdresser has been cutting our hair for the last 30 years.


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me this morning but I was only asleep a couple of hours and I had a correction before i slept so it wasn't difficult to keep in range. Pleased to report my TIR is back up into the 90s after a long spell of mid to low 80s. Feel like I am more in control too. Basal the last 3 nights has been 4 units, 5 units and 3.5 units and decent BG results each morning following those adjustments so just feel like I am winning the game at the moment! The last 2 days have also almost been "unicorns" with just one tiny excursion into a decimal place over 10 each day, so much happier that my levels are more stable.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 today. Its going to be hot later, 27° so i'll get some housework done this morning while its a bit cooler.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people, 5'7. 

Good news: my recent HbA1c, the pharmacist is finally changing my prescription from disposable pens to cartridges, and I got some tax back from last year 

Not so good news: my brother still in hospital, he needed a second surgery yesterday


----------



## freesia

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning people, 5'7.
> 
> Good news: my recent HbA1c, the pharmacist is finally changing my prescription from disposable pens to cartridges, and I got some tax back from last year
> 
> Not so good news: my brother still in hospital, he needed a second surgery yesterday


There wasn't an emoji appropriate for both so...
Thats great news about the HbA1c and pharmacy. Getting a tax rebate is always good!

Sorry to hear your brother is still in hospital, i hope he's better soon.


----------



## rayray119

Morning first test was 10.9 which I thought it might be a bit high by the time i managed to test because I spent a while working out breakfast (if it's something which requires weighing I usually wait until I've weighed it out and done the callecations to test because I'm aware my number could have changed by then) but it's still only a slight raise from where it was last night


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> What was it? (I've never seen or done Wordle, but I'm nosy).


Coyly! Or COYLY as I saw it and wondered “what the blooming heck!”   You should try it, it’s strangely addictive.


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.1 for me.

Walked into town for my new specs, the rain stopped earlier in the day and it was blooming hot with a warm breeze. Picked glasses up, I like them very much, bought some tea, Darjeeling first flush, I last bought it less than three weeks ago, £13.95, yesterday £14.25! Everything is just going up and up, 20/30p here and there really mounts up. Mr Eggy is going to have to just drink Tetley teabags from now on, like me, he’s totally spoilt!  We needed marscapone for the pasta dish I was making for tea so we walked to Tesco, not the one in the middle of town, about 500 metres from the optician, oh no, that would be far too easy. We got onto the riverside path and went to the one at the edge of town, as you do! 8 miles all told! I sometimes think we’re a bit nuts!

Quieter day today, rain forecast.

@Robin its the same with us, we’ve been going to the same hairdressers since before our youngest was a twinkle in her daddy’s eye, and she is 30 next month! We attended her wedding and childrens’ naming ceremony, we exchange presents for special birthdays, and during lockdown she  and her family would cycle to ours and leave goodies on the doorstep. I’ve told her she isn’t allowed to retire!

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.8 today 

Had a nice 2 days with Bruce, we just chilled together as was too hot for the both us so didn't go for a walk, had my first bowl of ice cream yesterday in 6 years, Oreo ice cream and it was blooming lovely, BG's handled it well too, now have just ruined Bruce's day as when he checks his messages at 10 when he's on his break he'll find out unless someone at work can give him a lift home he won't be home until 7 as his bus is one to be cancelled today and with his mum and dad away in Cyprus he doesn't have them to fall  back on xx


----------



## freesia

Managed Wordle today in 3. I got four letters right and in the correct place by 2! Thats very rare for me.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> @Robin its the same with us, we’ve been going to the same hairdressers since before our youngest was a twinkle in her daddy’s eye, and she is 30 next month! We attended her wedding and childrens’ naming ceremony, we exchange presents for special birthdays, and during lockdown she and her family would cycle to ours and leave goodies on the doorstep. I’ve told her she isn’t allowed to retire!


Ha! Our hairdresser married a farmer  and lived on a farm that ran an equestrian cross country course, the only interaction I have with her outside the salon is when she use to rope daughter and me in for stewarding at one of their events. Luckily they’ve retired now and live in one of the farm cottages, with a specially built on salon. (I say retired, I don’t think farmers ever retire, her husband now goes round the area building cross country courses for other people's events.)


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> Managed Wordle today in 3. I got four letters right and in the correct place by 2! Thats very rare for me.


Took me all six goes this morning, I got the last 4 letters early on, then chose an incorrect first letter twice before it dawned on me what it was.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> You should try it, it’s strangely addictive.


nope nope nope I still do it and still blame you lot   (got in 4 today)

Was 14 this morning. Felt rubbish last night after yesterdays vaccine, kitchen sink (drain) is pouring water everywhere whenever I put the tap on so ended ordering in a small portion of sausage and chips from the chippy and struggled to get bg down. We don't have the best (or any) selection of non carby take away options here. I think all my bolus was used on limiting the rise vs reducing it. Still on fixed dose and minimal mealtime only corrections allowed .

Anyway plumber has arrived for bathroom work and he will sort the kitchen sink stuff. We think it was on the way out and he's knocked it as he has gone into the cupboard under the sink to access the water shut offs and its just been the final straw.

Another day of banging and having to leave the house every time you want to pee. Will be worth it when it is all done and kiddo can go for a shower without fear  Loving the wall boards that are going up. Wish I could remember what flooring I chose though. Was so long ago now.

Hope you all have a fab day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 
107/65 and 62bpm

Otherwise it’s all quiet on the western front.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Managed Wordle today in 3. I got four letters right and in the correct place by 2! Thats very rare for me.


I got four letters on line two but still took me until line five! Sometimes you can’t see for looking!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.4. Foul, drizzly, sticky mist of yesterday has gone away -  blue sky with puffy clouds this a.m so breathing much easier.


----------



## rebrascora

I managed it in 3 this morning too. Got 2 letters with my first try, both of which were green and then figured out the last 4 letters in order with my second attempt and just got lucky with the first letter at my 3rd "guess" as there were several possible options left that would work.... so a mixture of skill  and luck today..... mostly the latter though!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Coyly! Or COYLY as I saw it and wondered “what the blooming heck!”   You should try it, it’s strangely addictive.


Meaning to be done in a coy manner, but it does look peculiar I agree.  Hubby was muttering about it being US English.

He got today's in 2 though.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

There's washing to be hung out and rehearsal this aft/evening.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - yet another grey day... though the met office think we will see some hot sun this afternoon.  Looks as though we had rain earlier.

4.9 on waking at 08:30 with a nice straight line.  I shared a sirloin steak with hubby last night and enjoyed it with some saute potatoes and a mixture of leeks, courgette, pak-choi and peas stir fried in butter, followed by some chocolate coated nut brittle.  So obviously I managed it well, which makes me happy.


gll said:


> I think all my bolus was used on limiting the rise vs reducing it. Still on fixed dose and minimal mealtime only corrections allowed .


Honestly, I wonder why they are so slow at allowing you to use your own judgement on doses just a little bit!


----------



## Barrowman

It's a 5.5 for me this grey and very windy morning.


----------



## Leadinglights

Just had a distressed phone call from my daughter as they had had to return from their planned holiday in France as their car was broken into on the first night when it was parked outside the hotel and all their luggage stolen except for their overnight bag which they had taken in. The windows were smashed and blood in the car as the perp must have cut themselves. In hindsight they should have taken everything in with them.
Trying to report to the police was a nightmare and now having returned home they are having a fight with the insurance company who are claiming they were not covered for the stolen stuff or  cancelling the holiday 'as it was their choice' to come home.
I am now stressed on their behalf, you never stop being a Mum even though they are 50y years old.


----------



## freesia

Leadinglights said:


> Just had a distressed phone call from my daughter as they had had to return from their planned holiday in France as their car was broken into on the first night when it was parked outside the hotel and all their luggage stolen except for their overnight bag which they had taken in. The windows were smashed and blood in the car as the perp must have cut themselves. In hindsight they should have taken everything in with them.
> Trying to report to the police was a nightmare and now having returned home they are having a fight with the insurance company who are claiming they were not covered for the stolen stuff or  cancelling the holiday 'as it was their choice' to come home.
> I am now stressed on their behalf, you never stop being a Mum even though they are 50y years old.


Oh no!! Your poor daughter! What a horrible thing to happen. I would have thought the insurance would cover the cost of the stolen stuff at the very least. Do the police have any idea who did it/have they got a record?




Leadinglights said:


> I am now stressed on their behalf, you never stop being a Mum even though they are 50y years old


Hmmm thats very true! The worries never end, theres always something.


----------



## Bloden

Evenin' all.  4.8 this morning with a nice flat squiggle overnight (it's never completely flat LOL).


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning - 4.4


----------



## ColinUK

5.8
99/64
64bpm

Not done wordle in yonks but thought I’d give it a go this morning… got it in three.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.1 another tease
BP 119/75
Pulse 71

My blood test results have not come back and it is over a week now. The suggestion is that it has got lost!!!! Just what I didn't want to hear. Sigh. Having blood taken is not a game I enjoy !!!

The macro nutrient update to the App is going really well, just tweaking and checking today.

Meeting up with a local church minister this afternoon. Should be interesting.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

7.5 today

Bruce asked his boss if he could work through his dinner and leave at 4 yesterday to catch the back of 4 bus and his boss agreed to it before he even explained the reason he'd asked, he should have left it there as his boss was like how do you know it's cancelled so he said I'd told him then got and how does she know lol, anyway another day of keeping a close eye on Twitter for updates, hopefully it will all be ok as he's wanting to go to Lidl's in the other town while he's waiting to get his weekly shopping seen as he won't manage a full shop for the both of us tomorrow with his mum not being here to pick him up etc xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8 - which given the ice-cream yesterday evening I am rather pleased with. This indulgence was provoked by the great hedge attack. I made a good start on cutting back the huge (over 20ft) hedge and was wondering how I was ever going to get the top cut back when Taras decided that an evening tree climbing was just what he had craved all day. 4 hours later he had managed to take 5ft plus off about 90% of it whilst we busily carted away the boughs. Why my predecessor decided a leylandii hedge was a good idea I don't know but by next summer it would have been into the mains electric wires as well as producing a funereal aspect to the stable yard. Need a good side trim now and then that is the last of it for this year. The pile of off cuts is enormous - anyone fancy a good bonfire?
Have a good day everyone - nice to see summer has returned to West Wales and the rain has stopped!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.8 and I’ve got up for a rest!

 Had a really rubbish night, had an early night as I’d had a busy day, read for half an hour light off at 10.30. Then my heart started racing, it was awful, I felt quite ill, clammy and cold. Eventually dozed off to wake with reflux at 1am! We did have quiche for tea but I always cut all the sides off so it’s just a layer of pastry on the bottom, but I can’t think of anything else. Tossed and turned all night, awake at 4 then 6.45 when I decided it would be more restful downstairs! That is until 9.30 when the farmers’ children arrive, other grandma on holiday. It’s only until mid afternoon and they’re no bother except they are always wanting fed! I’ve made them cheese and onion pasties for lunch hoping they might fill them. Fat chance!  We’ve got them tomorrow as well as our usual visitor, Zara. I hope I sleep well tonight!

Have a good day, it’s damp here as it rained through the night, but forecast good. Sunny with highs of 18 degrees. That’s just perfect in my opinion.


----------



## gll

Morning peeps. 10.0 (but soon shot up to over 14 - fiasp needs to get a wiggle on and work)

Bathroom is looking a little more polished. Wall boards are all up and sealed, top panels are on but need to be sealed today and wash hand basin needs to go in along with the shower curtain rail.
Flooring guy might be out later to do the slope around the shower tray but will defo be out tomorrow to get it done and flooring laid.

Hopefully today is the last full day and I can get daytime access to my bathroom again. This going out to my sis in laws to pee is getting a little old. Trying to minimise bg raises through the day to reduce the excessive peeing but its my body after all and it generally doesn't like to behave as you all well know 

Have a great day whatever you all have on


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay! Haven’t had one of those for ages. I upped my basal by a half unit last night, and it did the trick without dipping me into the red in the middle of the night.
Had a couple of brief rain showers yesterday. Not a lot, soil is still dry as a bone, but better than nothing for the parts of the garden we aren’t watering.


----------



## Lucyr

5.8 here. Absolutely nackered this morning, as always this year, but glad GP agreed with me having a new set of blood tests to check nothing is missed, then it will likely be diagnosed as chronic fatigue. Progress at least to know what’s going on.


----------



## rayray119

Well 11.4 for me but it was but it was 9.3 at 5 after a correction in at 1.30 I had eatened something we'll being on the higher side. Last night I might see what happens tonight (I can think of a reason why my this gaping at the moment)


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Its a 5.1 for me. Levels seemed to settle again yesterday, with me keeping a very close eye on the libre. Still getting a spike overnight but only into the high 10s so nowhere near as bad.

I don't know whats wrong though, my joints ache and i just feel so tired all of the time. I'm meeting a friend later today, i need to wake up!!! 

Well done @Robin on the HS. Have a nice day everyone. Its sunny and supposed to be 21° here today.


----------



## Lucyr

freesia said:


> Morning all. Its a 5.1 for me. Levels seemed to settle again yesterday, with me keeping a very close eye on the libre. Still getting a spike overnight but only into the high 10s so nowhere near as bad.
> 
> I don't know whats wrong though, my joints ache and i just feel so tired all of the time. I'm meeting a friend later today, i need to wake up!!!
> 
> Well done @Robin on the HS. Have a nice day everyone. Its sunny and supposed to be 21° here today.


Sorry to hear you feel rubbish, those are the same symptoms I have been having… do you think you’re coming down with something or has this been going on for a while? If it’s been a while, best to see the GP about it.


----------



## freesia

Lucyr said:


> Sorry to hear you feel rubbish, those are the same symptoms I have been having… do you think you’re coming down with something or has this been going on for a while? If it’s been a while, best to see the GP about it.


Its been the last couple of weeks, i do wonder if its the sudden stop from it being absolutely full on at work then the sudden standstill. My levels have been shocking since i finished too, maybe its all to do with that as well. I've done a couple of covid tests and they are negative. We're away for a week soon, hopefully i shall feel rejuvenated!

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm joining the popular 5.8 club this morning. 
Blue skies and sunshine forecast, so let's see if it's true.

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.7


----------



## Barrowman

Very happy with a 5.2 this morning.

I’m painting my decking today- that should be fun.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Just had a distressed phone call from my daughter as they had had to return from their planned holiday in France as their car was broken into on the first night when it was parked outside the hotel and all their luggage stolen except for their overnight bag which they had taken in. The windows were smashed and blood in the car as the perp must have cut themselves. In hindsight they should have taken everything in with them.
> Trying to report to the police was a nightmare and now having returned home they are having a fight with the insurance company who are claiming they were not covered for the stolen stuff or  cancelling the holiday 'as it was their choice' to come home.
> I am now stressed on their behalf, you never stop being a Mum even though they are 50y years old.


I can empathise with your daughter.  We came home from a holiday in Greece to discover our car had been broken into and the so called "secure parking" service we thought we had was anything but secure as they  had parked our car in a local college car park from which we have had substantial parking fines since.  It is a difficult situation and over a month later we are still trying to sort it out.  When you say "the insurance", do you mean the holiday insurance?  Best to check the small print, there should be cover for lost luggage.  If not then is it covered by their household contents insurance?  The bag that was stolen from our car is apparently covered by our household contents insurance.  So your daughter could try claiming on that if it's covered.  The travel insurance people may well be within their rights to deny compensation as they did choose to come home, rather than buy new clothes etc and have the car repaired on site, but I would be inclined to ask  to take it higher than just some claims clerk.

I've been saying "Oh well our next holiday will be OK since we are taking the car with us to France!"   Your post is a salutary warning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Bright and breezy. Washing blowing nicely on the rotary drier. A spot of gardening to follow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... looking bright and sunny despite assorted clouds.  Met  office forecasting a sunny afternoon and evening with highs of 19C.  They were right yesterday so lets hope they are today.

6.8 this morning with a gentle rise and fall around 4 am.

Many Congratulations @Robin  and @Barrowman  on your HSs.

@TinaD  Leylandii are a nightmare.... we had about 5 forming part of the hedge round our last house.  Awful to trim because then all you see is dead wood.  In the end we had a professional chap cut them down and remove the results.  Then hubby spent what seemed like weeks grubbing the roots out before we replaced them with a much more biddable Griselinia hedge.

Have a good day all....


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.8 here.

I've got one of those Libre sensors that's all doom n gloom with constant dips into the red when my BG's just fine thank you.  It had better get its act together cos I'm doing the skip-lunch basal test today. I'm hungry already! 

Nice work @Robin and @Barrowman.

Hubby managed to book hotels in France with secure parking @Pattidevans - it's always a worry of mine, wherever we go, UK and abroad. Honestly @Leadinglights - they're slippery devils, insurance companies. I hope your daughter manages to get some money out of them. We had a couple of things stolen from our Ford KA on holiday once - they were hidden, in the boot, but they still wouldn't pay up. The boot of a dinky run-around wasn't secure enough, apparently, so they were under no obligation. Good grief!


----------



## Colin g

4.7 for me this morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  12.5 at 5am and shoving in quite a bit of insulin in to get it down, currently down to 10.2. I think it is because of the gastroparesis which isn't doing particularly well at the moment but I'm learning to ride through the flare ups.  Going to have a lazy day today after a good week.


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 when I first woke up and injected Levemir and I upped the dose back to 24u and 5 last night. Went back to sleep and woke up 2.5 hours later!!! on 5.7. Sleep is my retreat when I am feeling stressed and I had a struggle day yesterday mentally and diet wise and unfortunately it will take a few days to come out of it, so I am hitting it with Levemir rather than firefighting with Fiasp. I went off-piste again with my diet yesterday and had a Chicken Tikka sandwich in a white poppy seed knot bun from the shop in the village.... no choice of a wholemeal bread sandwich. Hit it with 5 units and gave it plenty of prebolus time and waited till I was 5.0 before eating but still ended up in low teens for 4 hours and needed 7 extra units (4u+ 2x1.5u) to bring it down. Grrh! That will teach me to say that my TIR is just starting to look better and I am getting control back.   

On a positive note I also got Wordle in 3 again today. That is 2x 3 in a row.... Can I make it a hattrick of 3s tomorrow. 

Many congratulations to @Robin and @Barrowman on achieving the nominated optimum waking reading of 5.2 this morning. ie an House Special or HS


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... looking bright and sunny despite assorted clouds.  Met  office forecasting a sunny afternoon and evening with highs of 19C.  They were right yesterday so lets hope they are today.
> 
> 6.8 this morning with a gentle rise and fall around 4 am.
> 
> Many Congratulations @Robin  and @Barrowman  on your HSs.
> 
> @TinaD  Leylandii are a nightmare.... we had about 5 forming part of the hedge round our last house.  Awful to trim because then all you see is dead wood.  In the end we had a professional chap cut them down and remove the results.  Then hubby spent what seemed like weeks grubbing the roots out before we replaced them with a much more biddable Griselinia hedge.
> 
> Have a good day all....


Leylandii : The trick is not to cut them back to the wood but to leave green fronds in place, although they are usually halved by trimmers, it seems to recover OK. My brother had a fine hedge of it at Bix, near Henley - trimmed it looked like yew. Screened him from the road, filtered noise and pollution. Had it trimmed back twice a year by man on cherry picker. Sadly I don't have one...The topping out requires trunk cutting to just below upper twigs. Well ,that is my experience. And I have to say that I have no plans to grub it out - its double thickness, on top of a bank,  and about  35m long...I've put another hour into the job this morning - can't quite reach the very top with the electric shears - stopped as not too safe wobbling about on 6ft step ladder and hands cramping.


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 4.9 for me.
> 
> Bright and breezy. Washing blowing nicely on the rotary drier. A spot of gardening to follow.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


It’s a grand drying day up here too!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late today

7.8, all control seems to have gone out the window.  I am going to work hard on cutting back the carbs and getting my control back.

@Robin and @Barrowman congrats on your HS.


----------



## MikeyBikey

He-he!  I am not super early (6.7 actually) but more super late and playing catch up. It was a horrendous 13.9 on Tuesday morning, a better 8.9 yesterday and 7.6 today. On Tuesday I basically only had a small portion of raspberries for breakfast, I.e. no Weetbix or milk and things were fine a few hours later. I had a busy afternoon and decided to check, 4.6, so I had a top up. I then started feeling low so had a bit more and then repeated the process. Two hours later it was 4.2 and I had had about 45gm CHO. Funny thing the diabetes but doing things from a wheelchair burns calories  faster that the biped mode of operation. Also walking with a prosthetic allegedly needs 2 - 3 timed more energy than using natural legs. I digress and best get back to sleep after being rudely awoken by cramp in the leg I haven't got.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Looks a bit chilly out there this morning but the walk will still go ahead....

BG 5.1 another big tease !!! 
BP 116/76
Pulse 63

All good

Not sure how to fit my walks in today as I am expecting a parcel. Talking of which I got another scam text the other day claiming I had a failed delivery (but at that time I had not yet ordered anything). I just ignored it but it made me think of many who could be tricked by these unscrupulous thugs.

Nothing much planned for today, a bit more research into macro nutrients stuff I think !!!

I need to order the meds for both myself and for my wife. Mustn't forget!!!

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7 on this cool morning. 9 degrees! I’m not cold though, almost 19 degrees in the house. 

More chaos to ensue today. Zara 8.30, farmers’ children 9.30, eldest granddaughter 3pm! Four eldest staying for tea and a sleepover. Greek Night, I made the hummus and tzatziki yesterday. @Pattidevans I’m going to attempt the courgette fritter receipe you shared last week. I’m now going to attempt to cut into a giant leg of lamb I was gifted from one of my daughter’s sheep farming friends. She’s kept the shoulder. It is huge! It was frozen and has taken 24 hours to defrost. I will marinade some of it for kebabs for tonight, curry some and slow roast the rest for shepherds pies, which I’ll freeze, and the rest we’ll have for Sunday dinner. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here. Definitely cooler last night, I slept better than I have for weeks. Just as well, because we need the bedroom windows shut, there’s a big music festival on near us this weekend. They work hard to position the stage where the sound is least likely to cause a nuisance, but if the wind's in the wrong direction there's not a lot they can do (apart from turning the volume down, but apparently that isn’t an option, people have paid good money to be deafened)


----------



## Jenny65

8.4 for me today (first reading on my meter)  I purchased one myself as although type 2 and not taking insulin I am interested to see the fluctuations and whether my low carb diet is working.  Scary first result.  I have just had my breakfast now and will take it again in 2 hours time.


----------



## ColinUK

5.5
109/63
58bpm

Picked up another Kate & Giancarlo Caldessi book yesterday with yet more tempting Low Carb recipes which I think I’ll actually cook rather than just read. Although reading them is the lowest carb version!


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. Just a smidge under 10 this morning and coasted along within the 9-11 range all night. Of course waking up has blown that and its on the up . At least dawn buggered off to annoy someone else. Fess up, who got her?

Bathroom is almost there 
Flooring guy will be out this morning and reckons he will be a couple of hours. Need to leave it till tomorrow to use the shower so everything can set fully but floor will be fine to walk over.
Argos has just delivered some storage and amazon delivering today too. Need to get that all assembled and fitted plus got some painting to touch up and need to gloss the door over weekend and we can call it done 
Been a long week that's for sure 
Oh I suppose I had better phone OT as well to get the shower chair organised too.

@Jenny65 welcome to the thread  was wondering if you manage to get your meter to behave in the end x


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.9 for me. Washing is on the line, another load in and another waiting. Ironing and cleaning to do. Meal to cook for later. The sun is out and its forecast 20°. Nice.
Busy day today, lots to do at home but also have to get to parents house later. 
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## rayray119

Was 12.3 first test not quite done street away as and I know I wasn't there all night this time I had dropped to 4.1 in the middle of the night and ended up eating a couple of sweets and a biscuit so over did a bit.


----------



## Jenny65

gll said:


> Morning everyone. Just a smidge under 10 this morning and coasted along within the 9-11 range all night. Of course waking up has blown that and its on the up . At least dawn buggered off to annoy someone else. Fess up, who got her?
> 
> Bathroom is almost there
> Flooring guy will be out this morning and reckons he will be a couple of hours. Need to leave it till tomorrow to use the shower so everything can set fully but floor will be fine to walk over.
> Argos has just delivered some storage and amazon delivering today too. Need to get that all assembled and fitted plus got some painting to touch up and need to gloss the door over weekend and we can call it done
> Been a long week that's for sure
> Oh I suppose I had better phone OT as well to get the shower chair organised too.
> 
> @Jenny65 welcome to the thread  was wondering if you manage to get your meter to behave in the end x


Good Morning @gll well, it did behave (I think) as this mornings reading was very straightforward, shame the reading is so high though.

I have suffered with insomnia for the last 2-3 years and average 3 hours sleep between 3am and 6am, I cant switch off since working from home but also have been just about to drift off and then an overbearing sensation of doom comes over me, I panic and wake up, watch something or read and then try again, I actually felt like if I do fall asleep I wouldnt wake up.  I wonder if my body was trying to tell me something as this was pre-diagnosis.  Do you think having very little sleep would impact on sugar levels?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## gll

Jenny65 said:


> Do you think having very little sleep would impact on sugar levels?


yep it can.
https://diatribe.org/42-factors-affect-blood-glucose-surprising-update
Lots of things can affect them 
I know its all info overload and you question everything early on (and even later on) but having your meter I feel for you will be a gamechanger. You can actually see what effects you and start to see patterns.
Its still early days for you and you have come down a huge amount if you are in the 8s. Don't forget that low carb isn't an instant fix, it all takes time to move in the right direction. With a little luck of being a straightforward T2, you will come out winning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.8 here again, after a couple of Lifts overnight. I'm not used to my glucose being around 5 all night long, so panic and shovel in the glucose tablets. Maybe I could relax a bit more if my Libre alarms would work...I think the DF keeps switching them off when I'm not looking. 

Anyhoo, we had the pleasure of a visit from a young deer yesterday late evening - it sauntered across the field below us, stopping to check for danger every now and then, and snacking on the grass (?). How lovely. 

Greek night round at yours must be legendary by now @eggyg. It all sounds dee-lish.


----------



## Jenny65

gll said:


> yep it can.
> https://diatribe.org/42-factors-affect-blood-glucose-surprising-update
> Lots of things can affect them
> I know its all info overload and you question everything early on (and even later on) but having your meter I feel for you will be a gamechanger. You can actually see what effects you and start to see patterns.
> Its still early days for you and you have come down a huge amount if you are in the 8s. Don't forget that low carb isn't an instant fix, it all takes time to move in the right direction. With a little luck of being a straightforward T2, you will come out winning


Thank you for this, I am very encouraged by your words   I hope you are right, I am certainly doing all I can since finding out.   I even have started doing aerobic workouts with my daughter (at home not in public, I wouldnt inflict that on anyone  ) Although I only started smoking 7 years ago at the age of 50 when my marriage ended and I lost my mum to Alzheimer's and ovarian cancer.  I was stressed and was offered a cigarette and stupidly I got addicted.  I haven't smoked now since my diagnosis over a month ago and it was actually fairly easy when realising it was carry on smoking and potentially never seeing my grandchildren or give up and reclaim my life and make my adult children proud of their mum.

So giving up smoking, carbs and eating low sugar, low fat plus exercise and increasing my water there isnt much else I can do.  My GP has said that they will retest in September to see if I can do this with diet alone but she suspects I may need statins for my cholesterol if it is indeed hereditary as it often needs a helping hand and the knock on effect of statins is they may increase sugar levels so I will then need Metaformin which in turn may affect my liver that has NAFLD.  Its hard isnt it when you treat one condition it makes another one worse 

Anyway more positive news to share, I am off to a wedding tomorrow, my sons best friends wedding (it was my sons own wedding 2 weeks ago)  Since losing a stone and a half I have gone a bit OTT with trying on new dresses etc and having 2 weddings in one month gave me the perfect excuse, I have some clothes arriving today in sizes smaller than I was 4 weeks ago ( 2 sizes smaller) I am getting my nails done today and looking at having that lipofirming treatment too, I saw the results on some of the people that had it done, all their cellulite improved and they lost weight too, you have to commit to a healthy lifestyle or all the work is undone, 8 sessions cost £770 so its not cheap but the results look amazing so I can justify the cost by spending what I would have spent on cigarettes on beauty treatments instead!  

Have a lovely day x


----------



## Barrowman

A 4.8 for me this morning after retiring on a 10.8 last night -must have been the fruit I had late yesterday evening.

More decking painting for me today after I've been to the doctors to see if there is any news on my biopsy done over a fortnight ago.


----------



## Jenny65

2 hours after eating my level is 11.1


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.7 for me.

Waiting for a phone call from the surgery for a medication review. Surprisingly I rather suspect my pancreas is still kaput and insulin required for a little while longer 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

khskel said:


> Waiting for a phone call from the surgery for a medication review. Surprisingly I rather suspect my pancreas is still kaput and insulin required for a little while longer


what do you mean you haven't reversed type 1 yet...pffft...get it done already   

I need a medication review so my repeats actually have my insulins on them. I can order needles on my repeat but not anything to actually inject since my insulin was changed 
I did call to ask them to fix that but the gp obviously misread (or plain didn't read) and just issued me a script instead.


----------



## Pattidevans

Jenny65 said:


> 2 hours after eating my level is 11.1


What did you eat @Jenny65 ?  a rise of 3 isn't that bad, however having started at 8 something the actual number is a little high.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - blue sky and fluffy clouds.  Forecast 19C.  Might spend the afternoon lolling in the garden with my Ken Follett novel.

7.6 this morning with a flattish line overnight.  Still, I was 100% in range for the last 24 hours, so I guess that's as good as you get with T1.

My shoulder is incredibly painful today.  The chiropractor says it's down to rotator cuff problems, he relieves it for a few days then it returns with a vengeance and I have run out of credit until next April with the small insurance I have that covers Chiropractor visits. As my chiropractor said "when times are hard then visiting the chiropractor becomes a luxury". I suppose it's time to see the GP, though whether they can do anything I do not know.  I do have credit with the same insurance to see a Consultant if necessary.

@eggyg how I envy you that lamb!  Hubby and I are just setting off now, hopefully we'll be there in time for dinner!

@gll how nice it will be to have your bathroom back!


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> At least dawn buggered off to annoy someone else. Fess up, who got her?


Looks like it is me! A very disappointing 10.2 this morning and after copious amounts of Fiasp when I woke up (6.5 units so far instead of my normal 3.5) plus my full dose of 24u Levemir despite a run yesterday, I am still waiting to eat my breakfast and the descent has stalled at 7.2. I am holding out for an optimistic kick in the tail from the Fiasp but in reality I am going to need to inject more..... My yoghurt will go off if it sits around at room temp much longer! I am pottering around in the house in the mean time (plenty of housework to do  ) because I know that if I head out I will get distracted and the next thing I know I'll be hypo.
Bummer! Just tested again whilst typing and levels are on their way back up again at 7.9. Another shot of Fiasp going in and looks like my breakfast will actually be lunch!    
My next HRT patch is due and I think that is having an impact. I have halved the dose (1 patch a week instead of 2 a week) and whilst that is keeping symptoms at bay it is looking like my BG levels rise towards the end of the week before I apply a new one.

Delighted to report I achieved the Wordle "triple triple" as I got it in 3 again this morning. (breath on fingernails and polish on lapels emoji).... Talking of verbal emojis, the queen of them @Lanny is MIA again. Hope you are OK Lanny?? 

@eggyg.... What I wouldn't give to be one of your grandchildren!! Do they realize just how lucky they are! I never knew either of my grandmas and the only grandfather was a grumpy old man from what I can remember! My older cousins sadly have the same recollection of him, so probably an accurate description. Certainly not something you need to worry about!


----------



## Colin g

7.8 for me this morning . Happy with that . It was going low before bedtime. Had 3 carbs was in the high 8s when I tested it twice during night


----------



## Grannylorraine

Late again, was 9.9 this morning, so going the wrong way, looks like the DF has decided to pay me a visit.  Apart from feeling lethargic, I don't feel ill and didn't eat anything especially bad yesterday, so maybe I am coming down with something.

As well as missing Lanny we are missing SueEK, not seen her for ages so she must be taking a break from the forum.


----------



## Lisa66

Afternoon, just having a cuppa and a catch up with the forum.

Overslept this morning and 8.4 when I woke….looks like I’d been loitering around 6 before….good old DP 

Just seeing a mention or 2 of prescription reviews….I’ve never had one, not ever . I see the date on my prescription of when it’s due but nothing ever happens. I see this year it’s due at the start of December. Is it just me?


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Looks like it is me!


sorry 

Bathroom is finished and just us in the house again. Now to construct 2 cabinets and get them fitted and touch up the ceiling and gloss the door 
At least we can now pee when we want to


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - blue sky and fluffy clouds.  Forecast 19C.  Might spend the afternoon lolling in the garden with my Ken Follett novel.
> 
> 7.6 this morning with a flattish line overnight.  Still, I was 100% in range for the last 24 hours, so I guess that's as good as you get with T1.
> 
> My shoulder is incredibly painful today.  The chiropractor says it's down to rotator cuff problems, he relieves it for a few days then it returns with a vengeance and I have run out of credit until next April with the small insurance I have that covers Chiropractor visits. As my chiropractor said "when times are hard then visiting the chiropractor becomes a luxury". I suppose it's time to see the GP, though whether they can do anything I do not know.  I do have credit with the same insurance to see a Consultant if necessary.
> 
> @eggyg how I envy you that lamb!  Hubby and I are just setting off now, hopefully we'll be there in time for dinner!
> 
> @gll how nice it will be to have your bathroom back!


I hope you make it, the last time we drove from Cornwall to home it took 12 hours! It was a  Friday in the school holidays. I’ll keep it warm for you!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Looks like it is me! A very disappointing 10.2 this morning and after copious amounts of Fiasp when I woke up (6.5 units so far instead of my normal 3.5) plus my full dose of 24u Levemir despite a run yesterday, I am still waiting to eat my breakfast and the descent has stalled at 7.2. I am holding out for an optimistic kick in the tail from the Fiasp but in reality I am going to need to inject more..... My yoghurt will go off if it sits around at room temp much longer! I am pottering around in the house in the mean time (plenty of housework to do  ) because I know that if I head out I will get distracted and the next thing I know I'll be hypo.
> Bummer! Just tested again whilst typing and levels are on their way back up again at 7.9. Another shot of Fiasp going in and looks like my breakfast will actually be lunch!
> My next HRT patch is due and I think that is having an impact. I have halved the dose (1 patch a week instead of 2 a week) and whilst that is keeping symptoms at bay it is looking like my BG levels rise towards the end of the week before I apply a new one.
> 
> Delighted to report I achieved the Wordle "triple triple" as I got it in 3 again this morning. (breath on fingernails and polish on lapels emoji).... Talking of verbal emojis, the queen of them @Lanny is MIA again. Hope you are OK Lanny??
> 
> @eggyg.... What I wouldn't give to be one of your grandchildren!! Do they realize just how lucky they are! I never knew either of my grandmas and the only grandfather was a grumpy old man from what I can remember! My older cousins sadly have the same recollection of him, so probably an accurate description. Certainly not something you need to worry about!


I didn’t know my grandmothers either. One grandad was an alcoholic and the other was an old man when I was born and sadly developed dementia, I didn’t have a relationship with either of them.  Yes, my grandchildren are very lucky to have lots of grandparents between them who adore ( and spoil) them.


----------



## freesia

Lisa66 said:


> Just seeing a mention or 2 of prescription reviews….I’ve never had one, not ever . I see the date on my prescription of when it’s due but nothing ever happens. I see this year it’s due at the start of December. Is it just me


Nope, its not just you. I've never had one either. The last time i went to see the GP about something else, i said that there were items on my repeat i no longer needed. He told me to make an appointment for a review. I wouldn't have minded but i had a 10 min appointment slot and it took 2 mins. Surely he could have done it then. I haven't bothered making the appointment and they haven't chased me to.


----------



## Gwynn

Incredibly I learned today (after the surgery did a bit of digging) that my blood has disappeared and the lab has no trace of it !!! Very disappointing. No test results.

So I have to go back to the vampires again next week. Not my idea of fun.

Bit fed up over this if I am honest.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

This is getting boringly annoyingly repetitive another BG tease 5.3 sigh
BP 115/71
Pulse 64

All good.

The GP receptionist confirmed that the path lab had no trace of my blood sample. So another blood test has been arranged for next week. Sigh

Looks cold out there this morning.

Macro nutrient analysis is fascinating and has resulted in a change in diet and supplements, avoiding any deficiencies OR any overdoses. It seems that it can be quite easy to over do it with supplements. Hence the deeper analysis has proved important (to me). Of course real human beings seem to survive, thrive even, without this analysis nonsense, but I enjoy the challenges.

Today more of the same

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.6 today. Greek meze isn’t easy to bolus for. Guesstimates all the way. 

Everyone enjoyed our Greek night, no plate smashing involved! The kitchen still looks like a bomb site but I won’t start clattering about yet. Got up about 6.30 for some quiet time, 5 minutes later the nine year old wandered down! Ah well, she’s engrossed in a book on her iPad so I can’t really complain. She hasn’t asked to be fed yet! 

Another busy day today, after Mr Eggy runs eldest granddaughter to her Saturday job, we’re just left with three. Youngest daughter picking them up after lunch go swimming with her and Zara and we’ll follow on in our car to join them. Then they’ll be dropped off at their other grandma’s (mum and dad at an agricultural show) and we’ll return home to get glammed up to go to a good old fashioned house party to celebrate a friends birthday. It starts at three but it’ll be more like five before we get there. Should be good fun, we’re leaving our car there and will get a taxi home, the plan is to walk to get it tomorrow. We’ll see how we feel, it’s eight miles! Might be calling in a favour. 

Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Lots of nice things..... a unicorn day yesterday and last night, woke to 4.7 and off on hols. Have a good day xx


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. Lots of nice things..... a unicorn day yesterday and last night, woke to 4.7 and off on hols. Have a good day xx


Well done,  and have a great time.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.6 today. Greek meze isn’t easy to bolus for. Guesstimates all the way.
> 
> Everyone enjoyed our Greek night, no plate smashing involved! The kitchen still looks like a bomb site but I won’t start clattering about yet. Got up about 6.30 for some quiet time, 5 minutes later the nine year old wandered down! Ah well, she’s engrossed in a book on her iPad so I can’t really complain. She hasn’t asked to be fed yet!
> 
> Another busy day today, after Mr Eggy runs eldest granddaughter to her Saturday job, we’re just left with three. Youngest daughter picking them up after lunch go swimming with her and Zara and we’ll follow on in our car to join them. Then they’ll be dropped off at their other grandma’s (mum and dad at an agricultural show) and we’ll return home to get glammed up to go to a good old fashioned house party to celebrate a friends birthday. It starts at three but it’ll be more like five before we get there. Should be good fun, we’re leaving our car there and will get a taxi home, the plan is to walk to get it tomorrow. We’ll see how we feel, it’s eight miles! Might be calling in a favour.
> 
> Have a good day.


Have a lovely time at the party @eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, needed a succession of jelly babies at 1 am and 3 am to stay above the red during the night. Note to self, if you spend the afternoon painting the garden shed, you should probably reduce your overnight basal. My graph looks worse than it is, because I put a new sensor on yesterday and I think it’s still bedding in. It’s ruined my Time in Range, I'd got 0% below for the 7 day average.


----------



## rayray119

8 for me I had a biscuit at midnight which I did as correction seemed to be dropping me a bit too much which I need as I checked again at 3(just because I woke up and sometimes that means something) at it was 6.4 i think it does creep up a bit.   Also fingered if I am higher before breakfast when I wieghed it first(I had something that different require weighing this morning it's probably happening then so doesn't wannat a change in over night background)


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.2 here.

Been very brave this morning - I've tweaked one of my pump basal rates without the nurse holding my hand! It isn't the first time, so I don't know what I'm worried about.

Not as much planned for today as you @eggyg! It's life in the slooooow lane for me at the moment - not really my style, but my OH seems happy. 

Have a lovely holiday @freesia.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

9.8 today xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am a bit concerned that I may have developed a Libre jinx.  

Woke up to Libre reading "LO" at 5.40am. Didn't double check as I felt maybe possibly a little hypo, just had a couple of JBs and went back to sleep. Woke up just over 2 hours later with Libre showing 2.8 and having been in the red all the time. Didn't feel low at all this time so double checked and finger prick gave me a 6.0, so obviously didn't have any more carbs, just injected my Levemir and Fiasp bolus for breakfast and got up 
Libre is now showing levels have come up a bit but still in the red. Hopefully breakfast will bring it up. This is my new Libre 2 replacement sensor that I am trialing and I have 11 days remaining so I am a bit concerned that my fears about Libre 2 were justified.  

I put my new HRT patch on last night and I am starting to be more sure that it is causing my insulin sensitivity to increase and my levels to drop, but also now wondering if it is affecting Libre readings in respect of how the sensor monitors levels. The patch is on my hip so nowhere near the sensor but obviously absorbs through the skin into the blood stream. It seems extremely unlikely, but I need to monitor this situation more closely. Unfortunately with replacing the patch just once a week I sometimes forget which day it is and so it might end up being a day or so late which doesn't help to see patterns, so I really must be more focused on my patch change routine to spot if it is the cause of an issue. I still find it so hard to believe that a small clear plastic patch on my hip can cause such significant changes in my body, especially at just half dose. Biochemistry is quite mindblowingly powerful! 

@freesia Really hope your levels are starting to settle down now in time for your holiday and that you have a fabulous time.


----------



## ColinUK

Entirely self-inflicted 8.1 this morning. 
Late dinner last night after beers. Garlic bread, pizza, wine, tiramisu. 
Not a low carb version of anything. 
Had hit an average of 5.0 over yesterday before the carnage started. Lord only knows what I peaked at if I’m 8.1 now but it’s back to as low carb as humanly possible today.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Entirely self-inflicted 8.1 this morning.
> Late dinner last night after beers. Garlic bread, pizza, wine, tiramisu.
> Not a low carb version of anything.
> Had hit an average of 5.0 over yesterday before the carnage started. Lord only knows what I peaked at if I’m 8.1 now but it’s back to as low carb as humanly possible today.


Hope you enjoyed the splurge! X


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> This is getting boringly annoyingly repetitive another BG tease 5.3 sigh
> BP 115/71
> Pulse 64
> 
> All good.
> 
> The GP receptionist confirmed that the path lab had no trace of my blood sample. So another blood test has been arranged for next week. Sigh
> 
> Looks cold out there this morning.
> 
> Macro nutrient analysis is fascinating and has resulted in a change in diet and supplements, avoiding any deficiencies OR any overdoses. It seems that it can be quite easy to over do it with supplements. Hence the deeper analysis has proved important (to me). Of course real human beings seem to survive, thrive even, without this analysis nonsense, but I enjoy the challenges.
> 
> Today more of the same
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Lab lost my bloods last time. Apparently the courier delivered them to the wrong lab and then by the time they were transferred they were too old to do the tests on. 

Well that’s what they told me but I think there’s a shadowy cabal somewhere that’s gathering blood samples from fine physical specimens and making clones of us all so that when they finally take over the World they can populate it with athletic perfectionism.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Hope you enjoyed the splurge! X


Actually I’m not really sure that I did. 
I found myself asking “do I really want this?” and just ignoring the answer. 

The company was great but maybe there’s a positive in there about really not wanting to eat like that anymore.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

The birds have been using the car for target practice. Better get the bucket and sponge out..

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops forgot to press enter a few hours ago as I was busy playing with my new gadget. 
Anyways, the reading was 5.8.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Actually I’m not really sure that I did.
> I found myself asking “do I really want this?” and just ignoring the answer.
> 
> The company was great but maybe there’s a positive in there about really not wanting to eat like that anymore.


That is interesting as I am finding the same. Obviously I can eat "normally" if I want to because I have insulin but mostly I choose not to. I have been to a few events recently where there has been no choice and it has been difficult to avoid eating without appearing rude or picky. I think I am going to enjoy it and then it is just a bit disappointing really. It is the old habits which draw me to it rather than that I actually really fancy it, but those habits clearly have a very powerful influence. I did have a couple of roast potatoes last week which were particularly nice and a rather naughty carrot cake bun which was yum. I have no idea how many carbs it contained but it would be A LOT  I gave up carb counting and just did a damage limitation exercise as I went along and afterwards.... Buffets are difficult!


----------



## Colin g

Mine was 6.8 this morning Happy with that .


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Nope, its not just you. I've never had one either. The last time i went to see the GP about something else, i said that there were items on my repeat i no longer needed. He told me to make an appointment for a review. I wouldn't have minded but i had a 10 min appointment slot and it took 2 mins. Surely he could have done it then. I haven't bothered making the appointment and they haven't chased me to.


Same!  Last time I saw the nurse there I did tell her that some of the stuff on my repeats was stuff I no longer use e.g. test strips for my old pump and some stuff I do use was not there e.g. test strips for my new pump.  She promised to sort it out... must check!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - clear blue from horizon to horizon - or at least as far as I can see i.e. the houses over the other side of the stream!

6.3 this morning.  I did wake at 04:17 to 13.1 - no idea why as I didn't consume tons of carbs last night and went to bed on 5.2.  However, I wasn't feeling very well due to low BP - 87/55 - which makes me feel very shaky, nauseous and dizzy.  BP is back to normal this morning with 140/84.  It's one extreme to the other!

Just  got a reminder from the Dentist about an appointment I must have forgotten to put on my calendar.... and it clashes with the Diabetic Consultant appointment - similar time, same day, 35 miles apart.  Dentist appointments are like hens teeth but on the other hand I haven't seen the Consultant for 3 years... so I guess I am going to have to throw myself on the mercy of the Dentist's receptionist to reorganise my dental appointment.

@ColinUK and @rebrascora I completely agree - all that stuff that people think is  necessary to survive i.e. Pizza, chips and burgers in buns + buffet food I find totally boring these days.  Looking forward to a rice noodle salad with avocado, cucumber, sliced radish, carrot "noodles" etc with a Vietnamese dressing and BBQ steak late afternoon today.  I shall halve the noodles in the recipe.

@eggyg  - so sorry we did not arrive, turned round at Exeter due to traffic!  Actually when we last drove to Heathrow it took us 4 hours to Exeter and 10+ hours to Heathrow.  Enjoy your party!

@freesia, have a wonderful holiday... 


Several people are missing - hope they are all OK.


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, after 9.8 last night I have a 4.4 this morning.
Should be able to get the last paint coat on my decking today - I ran out of energy yesterday.


----------



## gll

13.somethignsilly
Had some chicken noodle soup from the Chinese last night (with a wee bit of fast acting) instead of a full takeaway meal that I can't deal with yet and then had a smaller dinner a bit later. Bit of a disaster with high bg going to bed and shoved in a correction at about 1am (which I'm not supposed to do) and went to bed. Was confidant doing that at 18 and no fast acting left on board 
Was getting to better numbers by 3am and dawn showed up. Epic battle was raging back into the 18s but my crappy pancreas and maybe some leftover insulin (sorta) won.

Anyway todays mission is to put a 2nd coat of gloss on the bathroom door once its all dried off in there after everyone getting showers and put up the 2 wall cabinets we assembled yesterday.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - clear blue from horizon to horizon - or at least as far as I can see i.e. the houses over the other side of the stream!
> 
> 6.3 this morning.  I did wake at 04:17 to 13.1 - no idea why as I didn't consume tons of carbs last night and went to bed on 5.2.  However, I wasn't feeling very well due to low BP - 87/55 - which makes me feel very shaky, nauseous and dizzy.  BP is back to normal this morning with 140/84.  It's one extreme to the other!
> 
> Just  got a reminder from the Dentist about an appointment I must have forgotten to put on my calendar.... and it clashes with the Diabetic Consultant appointment - similar time, same day, 35 miles apart.  Dentist appointments are like hens teeth but on the other hand I haven't seen the Consultant for 3 years... so I guess I am going to have to throw myself on the mercy of the Dentist's receptionist to reorganise my dental appointment.
> 
> @ColinUK and @rebrascora I completely agree - all that stuff that people think is  necessary to survive i.e. Pizza, chips and burgers in buns + buffet food I find totally boring these days.  Looking forward to a rice noodle salad with avocado, cucumber, sliced radish, carrot "noodles" etc with a Vietnamese dressing and BBQ steak late afternoon today.  I shall halve the noodles in the recipe.
> 
> @eggyg  - so sorry we did not arrive, turned round at Exeter due to traffic!  Actually when we last drove to Heathrow it took us 4 hours to Exeter and 10+ hours to Heathrow.  Enjoy your party!
> 
> @freesia, have a wonderful holiday...
> 
> 
> Several people are missing - hope they are all OK.


It’s a good job you didn’t make it. There was nowt left! They are like locusts my grandchildren.


----------



## TinaD

Good afternoon. At 6.30 bg was 6.6. I firmly went back to bed as I have definitely being overdoing it - the last twig on the big hedge is now in the prospective bonfire pile - which is about 7ft high and about 10ftin diameter. Planned a lazy day yesterday as hands and feet icy cold and painful - only Taras came back from work burning with zeal to finish the job. Well, you can't let volunteers work and not join in. So today toes burning on cold feet and very painful swollen hands needing a hot water bottle - which given the lovely sunny day means most of me very lightly clad whilst heat is applied to the peripheries!  Hey ho, I wish the medics would come up with a painkiller that mixes safely with blood thinners. The Uks have gone to Penbryn Beach for the day so apart from washing out poor Wolf's run (he has caught a vile tummy bug which is doing the rounds of local dogs) I should be able to laze about. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, second one this week. Compensation for waking up early on a Sunday morning. Was amazed yesterday to receive my new driving licence through the post, I only did the online application on Monday. Considering that it took the combined vagaries of the DVLA and Royal Mail, it’s a minor miracle!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9. Much better after a days resting - hands and feet normal temperature and only mildly painful with only minor swelling evident - what a relief. Lovely morning, barely a wisp of cloud, no wind. 
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Gwynn

Very late up this morning (for me)) anyway, good morning everyone.

BG 5.3 tease tease tease

Off out for a walk in the bright sunshine in a few minutes time.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.5 which was around where it was at about qauter past 5 this morning. Dropped to 2.6 at around 10 to 1 and had at oat cake after afterwards because I was fealing pretty awful I thought I might be higher after that.   But on the upside I won a battle with macaroni and cheese earlier in the evening as attached picture shows (the insulin would have been out my system  by the time I dropped)


----------



## ColinUK

Normal service is resumed. 5.6
107/63
58 bpm

Bagged myself a bargain in John Lewis yesterday. My ancient second-hand laptop was consigned to recycling yesterday as it was so slow (over two hours to fire up from pressing the start button!) and I wanted something for personal use which wasn’t my work one. 
Using a Chromebook for work has persuaded me of their usefulness so wanted one about £150 max as it’ll cover my needs just fine. 
John Lewis had a refurbished one which was on the shelf at £330 full price. Box said Grade B (visible scratches and marks) and it was priced at £199. Asked a partner to open the box so I could check it out but still thought it slightly over budget… there’s one  visible scratch. I say visible but it’s on the inside of the battery cover. Not a mark anywhere else. 
Asked if that was really the best price they could do and they took another 20% off! 

Real reason I wanted a personal lappie again is that I think it’s time to look around at other jobs. I’m not sure I’ll go but I want to look and don’t feel that it’s good to job hunt on a work machine.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 after a sort of lie in after my day/night out. I say sort of as I’ve tossed and turned with the Pinot Grigio sweats since about 3am! I’m not hungover though, just awaiting the full English as we speak. Good time was had by all and I was in bed just before I turned into a pumpkin. 

After my much needed breakfast and ablutions, we’ll walk to collect the car. Quite a fresh day so will blow the cobwebs away. Then a lamb Madras for tea, already made. Perfect Sunday. 

Have a great day all. Congratulations @Robin on another HS.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Sunday folks!

Bright and breezy here. 8.0 when I first woke up. Jabbed 1.5 units Fiasp plus my Levemir and went back to sleep and then woke to a better 6.6 which makes me happier to start the day and means I don't need to wait so long for my breakfast. 
Got some more hoof trimming to do today and plenty of other itty bitty chores that need catching up on, so a day of pottering on.... I don't get many weekends to myself in the summer and this will be the last as there are shows and drives every weekend after this.


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to say..... Many congratulations to @Robin on a second HS in the week! Good work!


----------



## Barrowman

After a 5.8 at bedtime last night I woke to a 4.4 again this morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I woke to a 4.6 and another unicorn day was ruined yesterday by a hypo late afternoon. After that i struggled to keep it up and it took us ages to walk back to the accomodation as it just kept dropping again. Hopefully, it will be better today so we can get a good walk in.

@Robin Congrats on the HS.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Lovely lovely day!

4.2 this morning at 08:30.  Ate a JB.  Not sure where things are now as I am awaiting a new sensor starting up.

A friend dropped in unexpectedly yesterday morning, so invited her and her partner to join us for the BBQ yesterday afternoon.  We had a lovely time!  However all the melamine crockery needs hand-washing and by the time the guests left we were exhausted, so it's still all sitting in the kitchen awaiting attention!

Congratulations @Robin on your 2nd HS.

@ColinUK well done on your bargain.... hope it helps in the job search.

Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me. 

Pleasant walk to the shop for the paper which must mean it's time for a brew. 

Wrote some music for strings yesterday as a break from sorting out what I need to play live with the band. It's quite tricky distilling all the overdubs into something you can play with two hands without resorting to loads of pre recorded sequences. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.2 this morning, still not feeling right, just very tried and lethargic.  Anyway didn’t run this morning and going to sit in the garden all day as daughter and grandkids coming round.

@Robin - congratulations on you HS.


----------



## Colin g

Colin g said:


> Mine was 6.8 this morning Happy with that .


8 4 this morning Had a bad hypo yesterday so handful of jellybabies Heading in right direction now 6.1


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not to bad at 10.9 after yesterday



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/nasty-bug-or.101507/
		


and a 4:00 am correction. The annoying thing I was on for a fifth morning in single figures. Today it is M^2DI as eating small amounts only as have a sore diaphragm after yesterday and want no repeats!


----------



## Tafflin

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


Mine was 9.1,  an hour late had dropped to 8. These readings are unusual to me as have been reading around 7.2 for past week normal can be anything from 5.6 to under 7. A bit concerned to say the least.


----------



## gll

Morning all. high 14s today
yesterdays headache and feeling off has progressed to chest being full of gunk and sore throat. Son feels about the same.
Going to try and push on and get some bits and bobs done and both do a lateral flow at some point before he goes to work tomorrow.
Think I injected water this morning, Had a yogurt and lots of fiasp but its not wanting to budge. Will see if lunchtime correction does anything meaningful.


----------



## Tafflin

Tafflin said:


> Mine was 9.1,  an hour late had dropped to 8. These readings are unusual to me as have been reading around 7.2 for past week normal can be anything from 5.6 to under 7. A bit concerned to say the least.


I’m not sure if this thread is still active, but taken my bloods again just before lunch and found they are normal at 5.8 and dropped from 9.1 on getting up.


----------



## gll

gll said:


> and both do a lateral flow at some point before he goes to work tomorrow.


welp son tested positive and me negative so can only assume my negative will change over the next few days


----------



## rebrascora

Tafflin said:


> I’m not sure if this thread is still active, but taken my bloods again just before lunch and found they are normal at 5.8 and dropped from 9.1 on getting up.


Hi and welcome to the thread. Yes it is still active as you can see from the posts after yours and it is in fact the most active thread on the forum. Did you have a question about your levels? A one off high is nothing to be overly concerned about. It might be something you ate the night before or a rogue test strip or you might be coming down with something. It can happen that the first sign of an infection will be a raised BG even before you start top feel unwell. Not saying that is the case but all just things to ponder. In the scheme of things a 9.1 isn't a big deal as long as it comes down and doesn't become a trend. It may even just be that you tested a little later this morning and it was caused by Dawn Phenomenon or Foot on the Floor syndrome, depending upon when you tested. As you will see from other posts on this thread, some people have much higher morning readings. In the short term it isn't a problem.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. I was over the moon this morning with a 5.4 wow if I'd taken it before actually getting out of bed I might have got a house special!  After just one week doing low carb and walking a bit daily. I was in high double figures for months and had to call a halt to it. Lovely day, sunny, but not looking forward to next week's heatwave. Have a good day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning sunny Sunday 6.9 today 

so haven’t been posting and testing every morning, and towards the end of last week I had a few higher than expected readings which following the way the eye department spoke to me back the beginning of last week was all a bit un-necessarily and found it a bit upsetting,
was basically told (by eye dept) in not so many words being Diabetic is all my own fault.
eyes, feet these conditions are all my fault for being uncontrolled diabeti,
I felt like telling her I’m here for eye treatment - mind your own busines, but kept my cool JUST !

So next week I have a telephone consultation with Diabetic consultant from the hospital (Tuesday afternoon) 
plus a routine medication review with my GP (phone call) on Wednesday,
might speak to both of them about how I was made to feel by the eye Dr


----------



## pawprint91

7.6 this morning, went to bed on 7.8 last night (it was pizza for dinner..!) so happy to have stayed level overnight with currently no basal in the evening.


----------



## Tafflin

Tafflin said:


> I’m not sure if this thread is still active, but taken my bloods again just before lunch and found they are normal at 5.8 and dropped from 9.1 on getting up.


The only thing that I can think of is that I stubbed my toe recently and it’s black and painful . Nurse checked it out and there is no infection.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 5.8 today

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. It’s not good I’m afraid, 9.4! At first I was convinced it was my sensor. It’s on its last full day and is starting to peel off a bit. But, alas, my meter concurs! I’ve had an upside down unicorn night, as it appears I almost was 100% OUT of range all night!  Very unusual for me, I didn’t bolus early enough for my tea, as I got distracted ( sparrowhawk in the garden). I had rice (nemesis) and I’ve woken with a sore throat and a stiff neck, and have had the most restless night.  Oh dear, doesn’t bode well. Youngest daughter has had swollen glands, along with a stiff neck, for the last week. Eldest daughter‘s work place is rife with COVID, and I was out with a dozen folk on Saturday night! Hoping it’s just the start of a common cold, not succumbed to the ‘rona yet, its only a matter of time I suppose. Then again, it’s maybe the rice! Fingers crossed!

Zara day today, just a quiet one after the hectic last few child care days. A bit of a play, Mr Tumble/Teletubbies on the TV, nap, lunch and a walk to the park. Don’t know what Zara is planning on doing though! 

Have a great day. The weather is apparently going to warm up a tad I believe. 

Photos of the sparrowhawk that distracted me, she’s ( I think it’s a young female) been here every evening for a few days now. Sits for ages on various clothes posts! 
Also photo of my upside unicorn night!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here, put my basal back down and Dawn arrived with a vengeance. Had a peaceful nights sleep with the windows open, the North wind blew all the sound from the music festival in the opposite direction all weekend. Now it’s over, if we could have some rain-bearing Westerlies, would that be too much to ask? The garden is still parched.
I'm jealous of your sparrowhawk, @eggyg , haven’t seen ours for ages.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 8.0 and feeling awful.
Tested positive for covid last night but knew that was coming 
So far a raging temperature, horrible chest with aches and headaches thrown in for fun.

Heading back to bed now paracetamol has started to work, hopefully for a better sleep this time around.


----------



## ColinUK

5.4 
This was after a dinner yesterday of ox cheeks in a red wine sauce, celeriac mash and rhubarb and custard! 
BG didn’t budge at all from that even with the healthy portion of dessert. 

BP 108/65 and 59 pulse. 

@eggyg  Your sparrow hawk is beautiful. I’ve never seen one before I don’t think. 
I can take a pic of the pigeon who sits on the balcony railing often but I think you win!


----------



## rayray119

Was 6.6 when I woke up at 6 now 7.4 before brackfast


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Bright and sunny here excellent for my walk to the hearing aid appointment in an hours time ish

BG teasing continues with a 5.1
BP 116/78
Pulse 62

All good

The App now recommends supplements based on the days food. Great fun coding it. Very useful too. Before it just a case of a standard set of supplements each day that I had at one time worked out that generally they would be ok and not bust the system. Now it is tailored and thereby safer.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A decent 5.3 today. Beautiful day here - clear sky but, as yet, quite cool. Expecting 23 degrees and 29 by Wednesday so Alex and I are planning to bathe Wolf on Tuesday and run the clippers over his undercart. 

Yesterday we finished the final field margins, tidied a couple of hedge tops, sprayed the brambles on the track banks and mowed the lawns. I've got a bit of painting to do today on the barn end but other than that I have to say the place looks quite respectable...and happily the pain levels except in the left hand are lower than a snake's belly. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.something for me today

Tested yesterday morning and Bruce was still in bed and oddly he turns to me and asks me to check his BG, he was a nice 5.4 xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today and back to sunshine as well. 

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 for me. I was out of target last night but had a hypo after a long day walking so no doubt the rebound from that.
@eggyg the sparrowhawk is beautiful, i've never seen one before. Do you think you could have a word and send it down to us to chase away the pigeons in the garden? They're a real pest with my washing and windows! I hope you and @gll feel better soon.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 7.something for me today
> 
> Tested yesterday morning and Bruce was still in bed and oddly he turns to me and asks me to check his BG, he was a nice 5.4 xx


The couple that tests together stays together!


----------



## Gwynn

Great start to the day...the hospital just rang and cancelled my hearing aid appointment whichbwas to be this morning.

At least they made another one for 10 days time.

I was all ready to go walk there....glad they rang before I set out. It has mucked up my walking schedule for this morning. Sigh.

Let's hope tomorrows very early second vampire appointment goes ok.


----------



## Colin g

5.7 for me this morning Was 14 and 11 3 last night Don't know where they came from hadn't eaten or drank anything . Joys of diabetes eh


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone 

Not been here since November… but decided it’s time to return  

8.8 this morning - still trying to work out the correct insulin ratios since it’s become impossible to contact my diabetes team and my dietitian has also left so weight management is non-existant too…


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning!
"LO" for me according to Libre but my own fault as I woke an hour earlier to a 3.1 (but didn't feel hypo) and didn't double check or treat it because this Libre reads lower than finger prick by about 1.5mmols and my levels usually rise on a morning. Unfortunately that was a split second decision on waking and I dropped straight back off to sleep which of course meant levels continued to drop. The "LO" was actually only 3.6 when I finger pricked so nothing too desperately naughty.   Not liking this Libre being so far out as I am having to use far too many test strips and if I don't test I am making poor decisions. Probably not quite far enough out to report it to Abbott yet but I think it is going the same way of the previous one and deteriorating over time and I am losing confidence in it and 9 days to go.

Really concerned to read of so many people with Covid/possible Covid on the thread. Hope you are all feeling better soon. I guess it is probably only a matter of when rather than if now for all of us, but I will continue to duck and dodge as long as possible. 

Back to Wordle in 3 today after a 4 yesterday.


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.3 for me. I was out of target last night but had a hypo after a long day walking so no doubt the rebound from that.
> @eggyg the sparrowhawk is beautiful, i've never seen one before. Do you think you could have a word and send it down to us to chase away the pigeons in the garden? They're a real pest with my washing and windows! I hope you and @gll feel better soon.


Be careful what you wish for! Our pigeons just carry on regardless of the presence of a sparrow hawk in the vicinity, then occasionally we have to dispose of the wings, beak and legs of an unfortunate victim.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.2 for me this fine sunny morning after   a 11.1 last night - must have been the cake I had as a treat last night.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> The couple that tests together stays together!


13 years next month, I don't think he's going anywhere as it is   FastClix dial needed turned right up to get through his finger though  xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Time to get the spade and fork to the back garden. The plan is to get some wildflower seeds down ready for next year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.3 so slowly coming down and feeling better today, going to go for a walk with the running group tonight and hoping to go to yoga.

@Barrowman -congrats on your HS.


----------



## Tafflin

Another high reading for me 8.1 before breakfast, 7.7 before lunch.  Not sure what’s going on.


----------



## Pattidevans

Tafflin said:


> I’m not sure if this thread is still active, but taken my bloods again just before lunch and found they are normal at 5.8 and dropped from 9.1 on getting up.


I see @rebrascora has responded.  This is a bit of a "chit chat" thread - a way to let off steam and update people on our daily doings.  If you are really concerned about what might just be  a blip you might start a new thread in "Introduce yourself" or General Discussion, so people will concentrate more on your problem and help  


goodybags said:


> Good morning sunny Sunday 6.9 today
> 
> so haven’t been posting and testing every morning, and towards the end of last week I had a few higher than expected readings which following the way the eye department spoke to me back the beginning of last week was all a bit un-necessarily and found it a bit upsetting,
> was basically told (by eye dept) in not so many words being Diabetic is all my own fault.
> eyes, feet these conditions are all my fault for being uncontrolled diabeti,
> I felt like telling her I’m here for eye treatment - mind your own busines, but kept my cool JUST !
> 
> So next week I have a telephone consultation with Diabetic consultant from the hospital (Tuesday afternoon)
> plus a routine medication review with my GP (phone call) on Wednesday,
> might speak to both of them about how I was made to feel by the eye Dr


I had a similar happening, where a Dr who had never met me spoke to me in a similar fashion over the phone.  I did put in an official complaint via PALS and got an official apology.  Might be worth it, if for nothing else than to ensure the Dr realised her affect on you and modified her attitude with other patients.


----------



## pawprint91

6.7 this morning, down from 8.2 last night, but only had 2 units of insulin (fixed doses atm) not my usual 3 as dinner was slightly lower carb (50-60g, as opposed to 60-70g), so was happy with that, plus not too much of a drop overnight from the bedtime reading, which I'm told is a good thing!


----------



## Pattidevans

Colin g said:


> 5.7 for me this morning Was 14 and 11 3 last night Don't know where they came from hadn't eaten or drank anything . Joys of diabetes eh


If you hadn't eaten or drunk anything then perhaps your basal insulin is a little too low.  You might want to do a basal test to see.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another beautiful day.  A nice walk beckons!

7.6 at 8am - but 2 JBs and half a biscuit at 0205 when Libre woke me to 4.2.

Been to the Vampire this morning for diabetic bloods.  She had a student Dr with her.  The student Dr did the blood draw - hence 2 plasters to stop the copious bleeding, one on each arm and 2 bruises developing!

Congrats @Barrowman on the HS.

The sparrowhawk is beautiful!

@ColinUK any Ox cheeks leftover?  One of my favourite dishes.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> Been to the Vampire this morning for diabetic bloods. She had a student Dr with her. The student Dr did the blood draw - hence 2 plasters to stop the copious bleeding, one on each arm and 2 bruises developing!


Oops, 'liked' your post but not for the bleeding and bruising bit! Ouch!


----------



## Wannie

gll said:


> Morning all. 8.0 and feeling awful.
> Tested positive for covid last night but knew that was coming
> So far a raging temperature, horrible chest with aches and headaches thrown in for fun.
> 
> Heading back to bed now paracetamol has started to work, hopefully for a better sleep this time around.


Hope you're feeling better soon, Take care.


----------



## MikeyBikey

A reasonable 7.2 for me after the weekend's shenanigans. Will do a LFT in a while after yesterday's gagging!, ☹️


----------



## Colin g

Thanks . Give it 24 hours see if it was just a blip. Been on 34 long acting insulin for a year now seems to be the magic number Increasing it by 1 was getting to many hypos for my liking


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks.   5.0 here this morning.

Complain @goodybags. That's disgraceful. Well done for not exploding. I'd have been tempted to walk out. 
What's happened to the "Language Matters" campaign? Aren't medics supposed to receive training these days? I guess some people are such a-holes they're untrainable. I'm fuming! 

Anyway, nice to have you back @Telemóveis. Wasn't it your birthday recently? I hope you had a fab day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.5 this morning at 3:30am. 

BP 116/75
Pulse 58 (Hmm a bit low again, not seen that for a while now)

Up early 3:30am ( a bit earlier than I expected) to ensure I am well hydrated for the second attempt at getting some blood test results via a second visit to the vampires...at 8:15am !!!!

I have been reading up on PPIs (proton pump inhibitors) because I have to take them for life and I have discovered that they badly affect the absorption of calcium, magnesium, iodine, copper, zinc, vitamin B12, not sure about other vitamins right now. What concerns me is that zero monitoring of some of these aspects has been done (in any of my blood tests) but is recommended by numerous studies across the world. Should I be concerned?

Have a great day everyone, whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Sunny Tuesday 5.1 
looks like it was a good night for my BS levels as before bed test was 5.8 
Yesterday tested several times highest was 7.1 in the day.

This afternoon have a long awaited phone call from Diabetes specialist consultant at hospital (I’m hoping to change one of my medication) plus might speak about attitude of Dr eye dept last week

Good luck @ the blood sucking department this morning @Gwynn 

Have a great Day Everybody


----------



## Ali11782

16.1 at 5.30am, climbed all night after sitting in the 8s from 8am to 2pm. Mayb a haloumi and tomato wrap with falfals wasn't a good choice?.
Been for a 2mile brisk walk so hopefully it will come down ready to have breakfast.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 today 

Had to go to Paddington to pick up an eBay purchase last night so thought I’d cycle there and then use a zipcar (car club) to bring it home. A decent idea I thought, and it’s nice supported exercise for my Achilles.  It was until I was knocked off the bike in the West End. 
I was in a cycle lane and a car driver veered into it and clipped the back wheel of the bike sending me flying over the bonnet and down the road. 
Took me a while to realise I was bleeding quite profusely from the arm and leg that took the brunt of the landing. 
Driver made lame apologies and buggered off without telling me I was bleeding and I was in shock so didn’t notice until a few minutes later. 
Staggered to Boots to buy something to  clean the wounds and dress them and ended up getting a cab to Paddington ache home again. 
Of course the leg which was carrying the Achilles injury was the one which took the brunt of this so that’s swollen up nicely and set me back with healing. 
I’m just marvelling at how quickly we’d bounce back when things like this happened in our youth compared to now. I certainly don’t bounce like I did as a kid that’s for sure. 

Curious to see what BG response was like to the trauma, I tested when I got home and it was 8.7 and I’d been pretty much before 5.7 all day until then.


----------



## ColinUK

Ali11782 said:


> 16.1 at 5.30am, climbed all night after sitting in the 8s from 8am to 2pm. Mayb a haloumi and tomato wrap with falfals wasn't a good choice?.
> Been for a 2mile brisk walk so hopefully it will come down ready to have breakfast.


It’d have been the falafels which were an issue for me. And I love a good falafel.


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK so sorry to hear of your accident. I hope you heel (pun intended) quickly. The driver should have stopped and helped !!! Sigh.


----------



## gll

Hey all. 
No proper waking reading today, been napping on and off since yesterday.  Chilling at 10.9

Still feeling horrible. Cant stay awake for long and pulled so many muscles with the coughing. Temp is still up but more managed with setting an alarm for paracetamol 
I got up and hung up some washing on the airier and thats knackered me out. Going back to bed


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Should have been having blood tests this morning, but surgery rang to say HCP vampire is off sick, so next week it is.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4. Still a tad higher than normal but sore throat done one fairly quickly yesterday and two paracetamol sorted the stiff neck. Obviously, yesterday’s high was the rice! 

We were originally planning on doing our weekly walk today as it’s our only free day this week, but it’s going to be far too hot for us. @ColinUK a bit like not bouncing back like we once did, walking in the heat is just not good for us, Mr Eggy’s heart can’t cope and I’m likely to go hypo. So a day pottering around the house/ garden it is. I know they say getting older is better than the alternative, but it’s still a pain in the proverbial! 
 Anyway Colin, hope you’re not too badly injured, it’s a dangerous place that big, bad London Town. 

Have a great day everyone, hope it’s not too hot where you are.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here. Should have been having blood tests this morning, but surgery rang to say HCP vampire is off sick, so next week it is.


They’ll be recruiting these next!


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.8 I over corrected last night and dropped to 3.1  3 and a half hours letter but one carrot of apple juice seemed to bring it up to 8.7.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - lovely blue sky and 24 degrees expected. BG 6.4 - shouldn't have given in to cheese and crackers at 0230... Off to the local charity shop to deliver excess goodies. Other than that Wolf and I are planning a quiet day with maybe some desultory weeding. 
Ordered a gallon of extra strong glyphosate with adjuvants to continue the great ramble war - £99.99 even with shopping around. EEK! Last year it was £52.
Enjoy the sun - at least it is free!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> @ColinUK so sorry to hear of your accident. I hope you heel (pun intended) quickly. The driver should have stopped and helped !!! Sigh.



Did you get his number @ColinUK ss it should be reported to the police. I would do so anyway as there may be CCTV in the area.


----------



## MikeyBikey

An irritating 13.9 for me! Grrr!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something for me today

Seems every few days something wants to stress me out, Friday it was trying to get in touch with the bank, tried the "message us" in the app - useless, tried phoning for over an hour and a half - useless as lines were all busy so finally took to messaging them on Twitter and got the help I was after pretty quickly (we now don't have a branch as it closed down on the 2nd)

Sunday it was RM, they were due to deliver a parcel (because it had been sent Tracked 24) it went to the delivery office in Arbroath and seems they can't follow instructions although there 3 notes to make them aware as they took it away as the address was inaccessible (inaccessible my ar**) (Montrose delivery office managed to follow the instructions perfectly well 2 weeks ago) so anyway they state another attempt would be made the next working day but all the tracking said was pending and there were no available options to change delivery, called RM and waited half an hour to speak to someone and he was as much use as a chocolate teapot, told me the note I'd left was redelivery instructions despite the request being left in the app on Friday, the day the sender despatched it but he argued I was wrong (I do have the proof in my app and a confirmation email from when I did it) and he wouldn't help, called after 3pm again to be answered instantly and he was a little more help, he doesn't understand why nothing happened with it yesterday but he put in a redelivery for tomorrow etc so it better turn up and be left, also ordered something yesterday and purposefully selected RM 2nd Class delivery out of the options to then be emailed and the sender has used EVRI, we've had numerous issues with them so I am not happy at all 

Anyway @ColinUK sorry to hear of your encounter and I hope your on the mend soon ((hugs)) xx


----------



## Kaylz

UPDATE - Just had an email to say the parcel that wasn't delivered on Sunday will be delivered today by my own towns delivery office xx


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> Did you get his number @ColinUK ss it should be reported to the police. I would do so anyway as there may be CCTV in the area.


Nope. Wasn’t thinking straight immediately afterwards and didn’t ask. 

Already reported to the police as I was injured a bit and thought it ought to be counted in the stats.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   4.2 here.

Spent yesterday afternoon pottering with one eye on the horizon where there was a wildfire raging, smoke billowing, helicopters (the size of gnats, it was about 20 miles away) dumping water on the blaze. Last night's rain finished it off, phew!

Shame you didn't get the idiot's number plate @ColinUK. That's a points on licence offence at least! Glad you reported it. I hope you're feeling okay today and are on the mend. Nasty shock! 

Woohoo @Kaylz.


----------



## Jenny65

Its coming down, its coming down, glucose is coming down!  (to the its coming home tune)

7.4 this morning, finally a number that feels more normal.   yeeee!  still a way to go and my weight is now also down I weighed in at 12 stone 13 this morning, it was stuck on 13 stone for ages, and weirdly enough I have stuck to 1200 cals or below for the last 38 days since I started weighing in at 14 stone 4, but yesterday I went over (still healhy low carb) I was just under 1400 cals yesterday and today I lost that offending pound to bring me into the 12s...just in time for my first DSN appointment on Thursday.  

Today I shall mainly be working from home, I work for an ambulance trust and have worked from home since the pandemic in March 2020 now its permanent but at last I am not seeing it as open season for the fridge in the kitchen (gained loads of weight over the last 2 years but now if I have a break, I either glug water or exercise  ) 

I am looking forward to today, have a quiet one hopefully and the sun is shining.  Had 2 weddings in the last 2 weeks, one was my sons,....here are a couples of photos of them, I am the mad lady at the front in the sunglasses and then peeking suspiciously over my sons shoulder in the other one.  only one missing is my other son (the one who got married - probably at the bar)


----------



## Barrowman

After a 6.2 last night I'm now a 6.1 this morning, oh well, I did have a bit of chocolate before bed.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   4.2 here.
> 
> Spent yesterday afternoon pottering with one eye on the horizon where there was a wildfire raging, smoke billowing, helicopters (the size of gnats, it was about 20 miles away) dumping water on the blaze. Last night's rain finished it off, phew!
> 
> Shame you didn't get the idiot's number plate @ColinUK. That's a points on licence offence at least! Glad you reported it. I hope you're feeling okay today and are on the mend. Nasty shock!
> 
> Woohoo @Kaylz.


This is the West End of London. Junction into Tottenham Court Rd. There will be CCTV but it’s whether the police have the capacity to follow it up. 
I’m assuming they will as there is a traffic camera facing the location but with reduced numbers of officers it’s hard to know where this will fit on the scale of response.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Colin g

6.9 for me this morning. Tested twice during the night 9.1and 8 2 Dropped to 4 7 before bed . Sausage roll and a handful of dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another gorgeous day, forecast to be 25C.

5.5 this morning with a flat line all night.  Really happy with that!

Not much on except a visit to the chiropractor as the rotator cuff thing on my shoulder is painful.  Will probably go for a walk this afternoon.

@ColinUK  so sorry to hear of your accident.  Trouble is the Met seem so overwhelmed with everything that they don't have time to do anything about anything.  Not heard a thing about the report we filed regarding the rogue parking company- criminals!

@gll  sorry to hear about the Covid, hope you get better quickly.

@Gwynn why are you on the proton pump inhibitors for life? I ask because I was on them for years, but was able to come off them  when I was properly treated for the stomach acid.   Yes, they will stop you absorbing B12 and a B12 deficiency can be very serious indeed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

More gardening today. Basal reduced accordingly.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## JACK123456789

17.6 for me this morning


----------



## rebrascora

It was 2.7 on the Libre for me this morning following a "LO" an hour earlier. Finger prick was a slightly less naughty 3.9. Lost control of my diet last night and ended up eating some boiled sweets from a large jar that was given to me as a birthday gift about 10 years ago and was located in a moment of desperation last night when I was scavenging in cupboards and drawers for something/anything because I needed to comfort eat. The sweets had all stuck together and had to be chipped apart quite aggressively with a knife, so at least I expended some energy in the process.  I probably ate about 5 or 6 but some were in fragments and of course had to inject insulin for them.... 0bviously a bit too much.   I am ashamed of myself for having such a moment of weakness and will try to do better today at least.... "One day at a time" as the saying goes.... Need to go shopping and need to get back in control of my low carb eating. Too many carbs crept into my diet recently what with being at shows and buffets after drives etc and long days and just wanting to grab something quick before bed instead of cooking real food and eating properly. Not e to self....Must try to be more organized!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning
7.4 today, managed my first run in quite a few weeks, and although slow, I got round the 5k route, then followed by rest and restorative yoga.

@ColinUK - so sorry to here about your accident.  There certainly are some idiots on the roads.  Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## rebrascora

JACK123456789 said:


> 17.6 for me this morning


Good to see you join our merry band on this thread. Look forward to hopefully seeing those levels slowly come down over the coming weeks. Feel free to chip in with chit chat as well as BG levels and other diabetes stuff if you like. One of the enjoyable things about this thread is that we get to learn more about each other beyond our common diabetes diagnosis.... The real people and their lives behind the BG numbers..... or just post your readings if that is what you are comfortable with


----------



## JACK123456789

Thank you. i have spent a good chunk of time last night reading other people storys and i have to say evan just one night reading i dont feel so alone now. hope that dont sound to daft.


----------



## rebrascora

JACK123456789 said:


> Thank you. i have spent a good chunk of time last night reading other people storys and i have to say evan just one night reading i dont feel so alone now. hope that dont sound to daft.


Not daft at all. We all know the importance of connecting with others who have diabetes and comparing notes and how that alone can make us feel more normal and make the burden of it all a bit less heavy. Really pleased that it is helping you even after just a relatively short space of time..... unless you sat up all night reading posts.... done that myself  Just have to remember that sleep is important for good diabetes management too!


----------



## JACK123456789

rebrascora said:


> Not daft at all. We all know the importance of connecting with others who have diabetes and comparing notes and how that alone can make us feel more normal and make the burden of it all a bit less heavy. Really pleased that it is helping you even after just a relatively short space of time..... unless you sat up all night reading posts.... done that myself  Just have to remember that sleep is important for good diabetes management too!


I bet i spent 4 hours or more reading this forum last night i just could not put my phone down. i also for the first time in week had all but one of my injections yesterday, I can only put that down to the kind words and time of the poeple on here not just what people said to me but other stroy's.


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans I am on PPIs for life after surgery for a specific brain tumour and the hydrocortisone I also have to take.  Not sure exactly why I need them and I haven't seen the endocrinologist consultant concerned for many years, but I do know that if I stop taking them things gobwrong very quickly.

Seems to do its job well but I just didn't know about its effect on essential nutrients, until now

The blood taking this morning went ok, but it took 2 attempts. They said they would mark it as urgent and that it would be tracked !!!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> This is the West End of London. Junction into Tottenham Court Rd. There will be CCTV but it’s whether the police have the capacity to follow it up.
> I’m assuming they will as there is a traffic camera facing the location but with reduced numbers of officers it’s hard to know where this will fit on the scale of response.


One of my neighbours was victim of a hit n run in our village. The driver mounted the kerb, hit her from behind and sent her flying, then drove off. She said the police were quite useless (I'm paraphrasing), but him indoors said the same as you - they just don't have the resources. I hope they get the fool (paraphrasing again!). How are your injuries today?


----------



## Tafflin

7 before breakfast 7.3 two hours later.


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. A 4.8 for me this morning. The weather is lovely and so far this holiday, we've been out all day every day. I'm currently sitting in the sun overlooking a beautiful bay, the tide is in and the sea is calm and blue with little boats bobbing about. Its so peaceful sitting here, i wish i lived by the sea permanently, its so calming. 

@ColinUK what a horrible thing to happen! I hope you recover from your injuries soon the police find out who the driver is


----------



## Bexlee

I started to post this morning but got sidetracked tracked catching up on posts!!

5.4 this morning. Enjoying just sitting and doing absolutely nothing ! 

Have a good rest of the day

Take it easy @ColinUK


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> One of my neighbours was victim of a hit n run in our village. The driver mounted the kerb, hit her from behind and sent her flying, then drove off. She said the police were quite useless (I'm paraphrasing), but him indoors said the same as you - they just don't have the resources. I hope they get the fool (paraphrasing again!). How are your injuries today?


Painful. 
Areas on arm and back are very tender so getting showered and dressed was a pain. Literally. 
I got to the office by cab as didn’t really want to work from home today and I’ll get a cab home later probably. 
I’m dosed up on painkillers and my ankle is clearly quite swollen. 
Mentally I’m still a bit battered but that’s more to do with the mental side of the physical injuries I think. 

I’ll recover though.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Lovely again. Just issued the weather warnings though so have to be careful. 7.1 for me today. Pleased with that.  Have a good day all.


----------



## DuncanLord

Sorry been away for quite a time
Must let you know I eventually got PSV license back from DVLA in June.  
National Express still covering their backside and putting me through medical and Occupational Health.  
I feel like a performing dolphin catching ball and tossing it back through their hoop. 
Working on a Libre and finger prick for DVLA as for large vehicles DVLA do not accept Libre. 
Time in Target is somewhere above 80% most days and average BG in the 7’s.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve lasted a full day in the office and now I’m debating whether I deserve ice cream or just painkillers and bed.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I’ve lasted a full day in the office and now I’m debating whether I deserve ice cream or just painkillers and bed.


Have ice cream, then painkillers and bed.


----------



## Lucyr

Painkillers in bed with icecream?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Nice and chilly but forecast is to slow roast later so off to let Wolf out, top up the hens, check the Gs, and do a quick sort out of the hydroponics before retreating behind drawn curtains. I used to quite enjoy the heat but these days anything over 20 degrees and a cool bedroom with a book calls insistently. Had a busy day yesterday with visitors wanting free advice followed by wet chaos with 3 of us convincing 40kgs of dog that he really would enjoy a bath. Gave  in to the heat thereafter and ate far too much ice cream which doubtless accounts for todays score: 6.1. Must try and get diet under control but heat, heart and discomfort making me lose enthusiasm for a high protein diet.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A much better and back to normal 6.8. My graph looks more like a wiggly worm rather than an European mountain range! 

Busy day ahead, firstly dentist, haven’t been since November 2019! Eventually plucked up the courage to be almost in kissing distance with a stranger back in about March. Rang up in anticipation of an appointment in a month or so, two at the most! Here we are five months later! This is a private dentist so I can’t imagine how long I would have had to wait to see an NHS one! Then onto Tesco for the bits I can’t get in Aldi, home for a quick  lunch then back out to visit a friend who has broken her pelvis, stupid freak accident, she fell over whilst dragging her clothes airer back into the house. Ouch! Her husband has dementia and can’t help and is very confused about it all, luckily they have two daughters, both teachers so off work at the moment, to help. She sounds in a bad way, can’t sleep or shower, is on morphine and has been given a zimmer to help her get about. She’s very, very house proud and smart, always immaculate, makeup, hair done. I wouldn’t be surprised if she cancels with some excuse even though we’re known each other 30 years ( our youngest daughters are best friends) I know she’ll be embarrassed even though I have told her I don’t care. We’ll see. I feel quite helpless and have offered help, but she says it’s all in hand. I’m going to take cake, that makes everything feel better doesn’t it?

Have a great day, it’s going to be hotter so take care. @TinaD I’m with you, twenty is plenty!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## harbottle

I don’t do much testing these days, but was pleased to see a 5 this morning.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, though I was down to 4.9 at 2am. I also see from the graph that I had a huge compression dip at one point. It’s either the sensor, or where I've placed it, or dehydration in the hot weather, but my overnights have sent me from 0% to 8% below target since I started the new sensor last Friday. I hate it when a sensor ruins my time in range, luckily I haven't got any clinic appointments coming up. An experienced clinician will agree that it’s most likely the sensor, not me, but I’ve had some zealous interns that have almost fainted at the sight of the red line!


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> Painkillers in bed with icecream?


That’s an unreleased Beatles song isn’t it?


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> This is a private dentist so I can’t imagine how long I would have had to wait to see an NHS one!


After more than 2 years living in the UK I've decided I should find a dentist here and not waste precious holiday time going to my old dentist in Spain. Asked about the NHS first, just to know. The lady said the waiting list is more than 2 years  so private it is...


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 after ice cream, painkillers and a sleeping tablet. 
117/76
69 pulse so everything’s a little up on normal but that’s not surprising with the torment I’ve put my body through. 

Ankle still swollen and very tight, but everything feels slightly easier this morning I’m pleased to say.


----------



## Jenny65

Woke up, ate porridge and berries, then 20 mins later realised I hadnt taken a reading, it was 6.1 - 20 mins after eating, not sure what that is considered, is it before or after eating as I dont know the time it takes for the glucose/insulin to be released after eating.  Anyway I am happy with 6.1 whatever as its lower than all other readings I have taken since being diagnosed (with 19.4 on 29th June)

Today I am working solo as everyone else seems to have taken the same day as annual leave, I dont really mind as being busy makes the day go faster.

My daughter and her boyfriend are off to Greece in a couple of days and I am looking forward to having some peace.  I love them both dearly (both live with me) but to know when I go into a room it will be exactly as I left it, (meaning no empty loo rolls in the toilet, no washing up on the side unless its mine etc)

I was up late last night, or rather early this morning chatting online to my middle son (the one that got married in July) we were discussing the cost of living crisis and have decided to have a frugal christmas this year to help him and my older son as both have mortgages and are struggling with fuel costs etc, which is worrying as my son and his wife are both band 8a NHS so if they are scared about the impending costs then what about people who are on lower incomes (like me ) - seriously though I worked out with the increase to the cap mentioned from January, my 140 a month will become 350 a month for fuel (2 bed maisonette)   I ordered a clothes airer today (so not to have to use the tumble dryer) also ordered some torches from Amazon as apparently 4 days of blackouts are predicted.  Sorry to be a gloom merchant but its best to be prepared I guess.

Anyway on that note have a lovely day and enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Up late at 6am this morning.

The great tease continues with BG 5.1 sigh

BP 116/76
Pulse a bit low again 59

Today might, just might see my blood test results magically appear. Let's hope they are not disappointing after the long wait.

Out for a walk shortly. Went out yesterday in the afternoon. Wow was it hot on the beach with no shade (and oddly, no sea either!!!)

Nothing much planned for today

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! BG 5.

I think I've disappeared for a week. Everything is going well, work not too bad, sunny days here in the South, good mood in general... Yesterday I had the last session of the mental health course I was doing (as a patient). I found it useful because it put names to things I've been feeling/thinking and helped me identify areas where I want to focus and improve. Can help when talking to the therapist about the next steps. 

I don't think it's the result of the course, there's been other positive circumstances, but I'm in a better place than when I asked for help and that's a relief. 

My brother is still in hospital, getting better but he is not allowed to eat or drink anything yet. I can't imagine being in Spain in August and not being able to have a glass of water!  I'd also be desperate without my walks, have to appreciate the little things.


----------



## JACK123456789

Good morning all, 16.4 for me so better then yesterday.


----------



## Jenny65

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Up late at 6am this morning.
> 
> The great tease continues with BG 5.1 sigh
> 
> BP 116/76
> Pulse a bit low again 59
> 
> Today might, just might see my blood test results magically appear. Let's hope they are not disappointing after the long wait.
> 
> Out for a walk shortly. Went out yesterday in the afternoon. Wow was it hot on the beach with no shade (and oddly, no sea either!!!)
> 
> Nothing much planned for today
> 
> Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing


Good Morning @Gwynn I was interested to see your pulse as mine has been 58-60 each day for the last month, I know if an athlete thats a good sign but not sure what it means for others that are not athletes.  I only have that as a resting heart rate but it goes to 70/90 when I have moved around, is that the same with yours and is there anything you can do to jostle it along?

Im jealous of your beach stroll yesterday although not the missing shade bit, and where did the sea go?  My strolls are very much around houses and nothing so lovely as a beach insight. 

Have a lovely day x


----------



## rayray119

11.3 but it's suddenly dawn phawron because I checked a few times in the night due to waking up and it was 7.9 at  quarter 5 o'this morning


----------



## Bloden

Lucyr said:


> Painkillers in bed with icecream?


Sounds like a party!

Morning folks.   7.0 here.

No dog walking this morning cos we're stuck in a storm that just won't budge. At least it isn't directly over the house now! Poor Bloden (big hairy dog) was so scared, she managed to get herself up onto the kitchen counter top and was stuck there panting when I got up at 8am. She's now in her usual tiny hiding place, behind the sofa. Poor dab.

Oh well, impromptu breakfast insulin:carb ratio check it is then.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 12.5
Had the tiniest pizza I could order last night and according to libre I actually managed to cope with it but then dawn came in to ruin it all.   (bad decision but super comfort food scenario)

Feeling much better than I have done over the last few days. By that I mean my temp isn't pushing stupid scary numbers anymore. Still completely knackered. Having a shower yesterday was hard work.
Now it just feels like a really bad cold / chest infection.
The alarming thing is I couldn't taste my coffee properly this morning 
Honestly, felt too unwell to notice tastes over the past couple of days. I mean I can still taste a wee bit but not very well.
Not impressed with that one at all (esp coffee)

Son is a low level of feeling crap (improvement) too but daughter started with temps last night so highly doubt we need to do a LFT on her to know what's going on...

Anyway todays plan is get tesco done for delivery tomorrow. Probs stick to ready made stuff again as no one is on normal mealtimes or sleep patterns and no one has any energy to cook. As long as something can be dinged within a few mins, we should manage.

Got DSN tomorrow morning (phone) so will be an interesting appointment when she sees the complete randomness of this week on my libre. One day its low, the next its a slow creep up and up than mountain ranges, then low 

Hope today treats you all well and thanks for all the tags, reactions and well wishes over the past few days. 

@ColinUK hugs mate, sounds like you have had a crappy few days too <3


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

11.8 today, reason being I did my contraceptive injection yesterday    xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today and another scorcher predicted. 

Dez


----------



## pawprint91

8.1 this morning, slightly higher than usual for me, was 7.1 last night, but I think I may have still had some novorapid on board when I did that test. Could be any number of reasons, heat etc. 

Got my first sensor yesterday (yay!) but think it is faulty (boo!). Have a good day everyone and stay safe in the heat x


----------



## JACK123456789

can i ask please how come we are high in the morning evan tho food is out our system and our bass insulin is working in the back ground


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I woke early to a 3.3, 3JBs and an hour later it was 4.7. We had fish and chips last night which i think i managed ok overall. I split the dose, having the first 2 thirds when i ate, then 4 hrs later when they began to rise, i had the other third. Overnight the high alarm went off but after checking, it wasn't overly high and the graph showed i descended after that.

Another hot and sunny day today. We're planning to go out for breakfast, then a very long walk. Have a good day all.


----------



## pawprint91

JACK123456789 said:


> can i ask please how come we are high in the morning evan tho food is out our system and our bass insulin is working in the back ground


I believe some people (not all) have something referred to as the 'dawn phenomenon', dating back to our caveman days where our liver releases stored glucose to get us going in the morning.

Also, if your reading was high before you went to bed (say 15) and then you are 15 in the morning, that means you are stable at least and your readings should I imagine come down over time as you get your insulin right etc. When I was newly diagnosed I could be 17 at bedtime but then would be 8 or 9 in the morning, and that drop I was told by my team is far too much.

Hope this is a) accurate and b) helps!


----------



## Jenny65

JACK123456789 said:


> can i ask please how come we are high in the morning evan tho food is out our system and our bass insulin is working in the back ground


I was reading about this on the NHS site, it is because your liver releases glucose from its glycogen stores in a trickle overnight.  Your blood glucose level can be topped up at any point, by the liver releasing extra glucose that it has stored. The blood glucose rises again, and again, the pancreas produces more insulin to move with that glucose through the bloodstream to the muscle cells, open the doors, and let the glucose in.


----------



## JACK123456789

pawprint91 said:


> I believe some people (not all) have something referred to as the 'dawn phenomenon', dating back to our caveman days where our liver releases stored glucose to get us going in the morning.
> 
> Also, if your reading was high before you went to bed (say 15) and then you are 15 in the morning, that means you are stable at least and your readings should I imagine come down over time as you get your insulin right etc. When I was newly diagnosed I could be 17 at bedtime but then would be 8 or 9 in the morning, and that drop I was told by my team is far too much.
> 
> Hope this is a) accurate and b) helps!


thank you this dose help. i can going to bed recently in the high 20 and waking up at low 20 high teen most morning


----------



## Jenny65

@JACK123456789 I enrolled on the educational course (Healthy Living for people with type 2 diabetes) last night , its from the NHS and free and really helped with similar questions to the one you asked on here, I had the same questions so found it really helpful, I have only completed 25% but its really informative


----------



## Jenny65

JACK123456789 said:


> thank you this dose help. i can going to bed recently in the high 20 and waking up at low 20 high teen most morning


just seen you are type 1, there is a course for that too


----------



## pawprint91

JACK123456789 said:


> thank you this dose help. i can going to bed recently in the high 20 and waking up at low 20 high teen most morning


From my own experience I would say that's still a drop ( was told to think if you were going to bed with 'normal' readings - say 10 - and you dropped by that amount what would you be- so if you were going to bed at a 10 and dropping by the amount you say you would be perhaps be a 3 or 4, so a bit low) - do you mind me asking what insulin you are on (if any?) far be it from me to offer advice but your basal might be a bit high if you are dropping by 10, that's what happened to me anyway!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

5.9 this morning after not feeling well during the night, can't remember the last time I had a reading in the 5s.  Got to take mum for her cataract appointment this afternoon, she has to have drops put in so I am hoping I will be able to leave her in time to go running at 7pm,


----------



## MikeyBikey

JACK123456789 said:


> thank you this dose help. i can going to bed recently in the high 20 and waking up at low 20 high teen most morning



There is an online course called BERTIE for Type 1s. Helpful for new starters to the Diabetic Life.


----------



## Gwynn

Jenny65 said:


> Good Morning @Gwynn I was interested to see your pulse as mine has been 58-60 each day for the last month, I know if an athlete thats a good sign but not sure what it means for others that are not athletes.  I only have that as a resting heart rate but it goes to 70/90 when I have moved around, is that the same with yours and is there anything you can do to jostle it along?
> 
> Im jealous of your beach stroll yesterday although not the missing shade bit, and where did the sea go?  My strolls are very much around houses and nothing so lovely as a beach insight.
> 
> Have a lovely day x


Hi @Jenny65 , the sea literally went out so far it could not be seen! It does that most days now and high tide does not seem to come in very far. All that will change in the autumn though. High tides here can be very rough in the winter months. So contrasting.

Since I have upped my potassium intake, my pulse has generally been in the normal range. But, I have upped my exercise a lot to about 3Hrs a day, so that might be my excuse for the lower pulse over the last couple of days. I can think of myself as an athlete!!! 

My pulse used to be always very low right down into the 40's. Nothing like that now thank goodness. Time to worry a bit if it goes into the 40's. High 50's should be no problem, but if you are worried seek the advice of your doctor.

And yes it climbs to the mid 70s when wandering about. Even into the 80's if I exert myself.

Hope that helps.

Just been out for 75mins on the beach. A really nice large Alaskan Malamute came and said 'hello' which was nice. Almost no one on the beach this morning. Ahhh peace.


----------



## MikeyBikey

After a good start to the month feel I am getting  Super Dawn for last few days. 14.7 this morning! ☹️


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 when I eventually got up but 5.9 when I first woke up and injected my Levemir and a lovely straight line overnight after fish and chips late supper.(9.30pm) which sounds like I managed it really well  but actually I had 2 dips into the red  before I got things settled and went to bed on 6.7 at 1.30am. Really, really MUST get back to my low carb way of eating, but Ian asked if I wanted to share a takeaway after we had driven the horses last night (later than usual due to the heat) and I knew I wouldn't get back in the house till well after 9pm and then need to start cooking, so I allowed him to lead me astray. ... It wasn't difficult.

@JACK123456789 as others have said, our liver trickles out glucose stores in the absence of food to keep our vital organs fueled and functioning and this is what out basal insulin is there to deal with. During the depths of our sleep the liver usually reduces that output, but towards morning it starts to ramp up release of glucose to give us energy to start our day and this is referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or it's lazier relation Foot on the Floor Syndrome. For some reason our liver has not yet realized that we have come quite far from needing to hunt down a wooly mammoth or gather berries for breakfast and walking into the kitchen and opening the fridge doesn't really need that much glucose , so it continues to pump out this unnecessary glucose and make our diabetes management challenging.
Unless you are on a pump, you don't have a means of ramping up your insulin dose to deal with so your levels rise. I am lucky that my liver is lazy and doesn't kick in until I swing my legs out of bed. I set my alarm an hour earlier and inject my morning Levemir and then go back to sleep so that by the time I get up my big dose of daytime Levemir is kicking in to deal with my "FOTF". Some people get a pump because their DP/FOTF pushes their levels very high on a morning. Some people just accept that it happens and most people were unaware of it until Libre allowed them to "see it"


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> 4.4 when I eventually got up but 5.9 when I first woke up and injected my Levemir and a lovely straight line overnight after fish and chips late supper.(9.30pm) which sounds like I managed it really well  but actually I had 2 dips into the red  before I got things settled and went to bed on 6.7 at 1.30am. Really, really MUST get back to my low carb way of eating, but Ian asked if I wanted to share a takeaway after we had driven the horses last night (later than usual due to the heat) and I knew I wouldn't get back in the house till well after 9pm and then need to start cooking, so I allowed him to lead me astray. ... It wasn't difficult.
> 
> @JACK123456789 as others have said, our liver trickles out glucose stores in the absence of food to keep our vital organs fueled and functioning and this is what out basal insulin is there to deal with. During the depths of our sleep the liver usually reduces that output, but towards morning it starts to ramp up release of glucose to give us energy to start our day and this is referred to as Dawn Phenomenon or it's lazier relation Foot on the Floor Syndrome. For some reason our liver has not yet realized that we have come quite far from needing to hunt down a wooly mammoth or gather berries for breakfast and walking into the kitchen and opening the fridge doesn't really need that much glucose , so it continues to pump out this unnecessary glucose and make our diabetes management challenging.
> Unless you are on a pump, you don't have a means of ramping up your insulin dose to deal with so your levels rise. I am lucky that my liver is lazy and doesn't kick in until I swing my legs out of bed. I set my alarm an hour earlier and inject my morning Levemir and then go back to sleep so that by the time I get up my big dose of daytime Levemir is kicking in to deal with my "FOTF". Some people get a pump because their DP/FOTF pushes their levels very high on a morning. Some people just accept that it happens and most people were unaware of it until Libre allowed them to "see it"


Thats very nicely worded and much better than my explanation.  I particularly enjoy a woolly mammoth or 2 for breakfast


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. Looks like the increased carbs/.decreased insulin hypo avoidance plan came home to roost overnight. 

Rehearsal / photo shoot today in the urban decay that is Keighley.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## JACK123456789

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR TIME TO COMMENT BACK


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> Thats very nicely worded and much better than my explanation.  I particularly enjoy a woolly mammoth or 2 for breakfast


Can't take credit, the "wooly mammoth" explanation is legendary here on the forum. 
You will need a big plate for two of them!


----------



## JACK123456789

pawprint91 said:


> From my own experience I would say that's still a drop ( was told to think if you were going to bed with 'normal' readings - say 10 - and you dropped by that amount what would you be- so if you were going to bed at a 10 and dropping by the amount you say you would be perhaps be a 3 or 4, so a bit low) - do you mind me asking what insulin you are on (if any?) far be it from me to offer advice but your basal might be a bit high if you are dropping by 10, that's what happened to me anyway!


10 units of levermirr at the start and end of each day. then novorapid thro out the day. they have told me a need to uip my night time levermirr as my BG is to high at night leading into the morning. i have not done this yet as i was worried about the drop as you have said.


----------



## pawprint91

JACK123456789 said:


> 10 units of levermirr at the start and end of each day. then novorapid thro out the day. they have told me a need to uip my night time levermirr as my BG is to high at night leading into the morning. i have not done this yet as i was worried about the drop as you have said.


I would agree with you on this one. Could you ask them about having more novorapid maybe with your evening meal to stop the spike being so high? I'm new to this myself so just thinking about what I would be asking if I was in your situation!


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Can't take credit, the "wooly mammoth" explanation is legendary here on the forum.
> You will need a big plate for two of them!



I went to work on an egg  - on Ostrich one!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - welcome to paradise!  Yes, another lovely day.  I feel very sorry for those who suffer in the heat.  It must be awful.  I love it,  I'd be better off living somewhere on the Med.

Anyway 6.3 this morning which I am happy enough with after a burger in a bun, fried onions and chips last night.  Lazy cooking!  Will try harder tonight with a chicken stir fry.

Today's highlight will be an appointment with the new DSN.  I am quite excited to meet her as she is a T1 on a pump and I am sure she will understand the vagaries of T1 far better than a DSN who doesn't have it.  Just checked and my Hba1c is not back yet... but apparently my kidney function is a worry - I'm  pretty sure that's due to BP meds, so need to get in touch with the GP.

@ColinUK glad you enjoyed the ice cream with pain killer sauce.  Lots of (very gentle) cuddles from me.

@Gwynn thanks for the explanation re: the proton pump inhibitors.  Completely different to the reason I was on them, but you should have been tested for B12 deficiency before now.  Trouble is not a lot of GPs are aware.

@Elenka_HM was reading an article about dental care in the SW of England.  Apparently 98% of private practices are not taking new patients on.  It's a shocking situation!

@JACK123456789 I probably shouldn't stick my oar in, but it looks as though your overnight basal might be a little too high if you are dropping 10 mmol/l overnight.  At this point you will need to talk with your DSN about this.  I thoroughly recommend the BERTIE course though that is more concerned with carb counting for T1s. I would also recommend a couple of really helpful books. "Think like a pancreas" by Gary Scheiner (easy to read and explains a lot of T1 stuff that your DSN probably forgets to tell you) and "Type 1 Diabetes in children, Adolescents and Young Adults" by Ragnar Hanas.  Despite the title it does apply to anyone with T1.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JACK123456789

yes that is the first question i will ask tomorrow and my appoitment


----------



## Barrowman

After a nightmare night with all the heat it's a late rising for me this morning (10.35).

Anyway, going to bed my reading was 8.3, and this morning 5.7 - happy with that.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - welcome to paradise!  Yes, another lovely day.  I feel very sorry for those who suffer in the heat.  It must be awful.  I love it,  I'd be better off living somewhere on the Med.
> 
> Anyway 6.3 this morning which I am happy enough with after a burger in a bun, fried onions and chips last night.  Lazy cooking!  Will try harder tonight with a chicken stir fry.
> 
> Today's highlight will be an appointment with the new DSN.  I am quite excited to meet her as she is a T1 on a pump and I am sure she will understand the vagaries of T1 far better than a DSN who doesn't have it.  Just checked and my Hba1c is not back yet... but apparently my kidney function is a worry - I'm  pretty sure that's due to BP meds, so need to get in touch with the GP.
> 
> @ColinUK glad you enjoyed the ice cream with pain killer sauce.  Lots of (very gentle) cuddles from me.
> 
> @Gwynn thanks for the explanation re: the proton pump inhibitors.  Completely different to the reason I was on them, but you should have been tested for B12 deficiency before now.  Trouble is not a lot of GPs are aware.
> 
> @Elenka_HM was reading an article about dental care in the SW of England.  Apparently 98% of private practices are not taking new patients on.  It's a shocking situation!
> 
> @JACK123456789 I probably shouldn't stick my oar in, but it looks as though your overnight basal might be a little too high if you are dropping 10 mmol/l overnight.  At this point you will need to talk with your DSN about this.  I thoroughly recommend the BERTIE course though that is more concerned with carb counting for T1s. I would also recommend a couple of really helpful books. "Think like a pancreas" by Gary Scheiner (easy to read and explains a lot of T1 stuff that your DSN probably forgets to tell you) and "Type 1 Diabetes in children, Adolescents and Young Adults" by Ragnar Hanas.  Despite the title it does apply to anyone with T1.  Hope this helps.



I have just downloaded "Think Like A Pancreas" - will let you know what I think.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this beautiful day. Mine was 6.2 this morning Two hypos yesterday 3.2 and 3.6.jelly babies and a small tub of vanilla ice cream sorted that out .. pleased I called in that coffee shop down by the river whilst out on my walk


----------



## rebrascora

JACK123456789 said:


> thank you this dose help. i can going to bed recently in the high 20 and waking up at low 20 high teen most morning


Depending upon what you ate and when you ate and when you took your meal time insulin, a drop of almost 10 could indicate that your evening Levemir is too much as others have mentioned, especially if you had your evening meal nice and early so that your meal time insulin was all spent before that bedtime reading.
It is interesting to note that you are on even doses of Levemir and whilst that is something which they often start you our on, it usually needs adjusting..... I think generally people need less Levemir at night and more in the morning, but there are always exceptions. Your levels dropping from high 20s to low 20s or high teens would suggest it is too much, ignoring the fact that your levels are obviously higher than we would all like at the moment.... but increasing the evening Levemir would not be the ideal way to tackle that in my opinion although clearly there is little risk of you hypoing at night with levels that high, so it wouldn't necessarily put you at risk now, but once you start to get your levels down with more regular insulin usage, then it could do, so it seems an odd suggestion. Maybe your nurse doesn't know about other issues that you have mentioned here that may be affecting things. Just as an example I have a big discrepancy between day and night time doses and I currently use 24 units in the morning injected an hour before i get up to target that Foot on the Floor problem but just 5 units at night, sometimes less....
Something else to consider is when you test on a morning? Do you test after you get up and have been to the bathroom and maybe made a coffee or do you test as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed. That in itself can make a difference of several mmols. My levels can rise 3mmols in that 20min time period, no trouble at all if I didn't already have my morning Levemir injected an hour in advance.

Have you ever been offered a DAFNE course or whatever your local equivalent is. BERT1E as mentioned is very similar but doing a face to face course is so much better than online because you learn so much from the other Type 1s on your course. Just spending time with other Type 1s is a huge bonus in the same way as this forum is so great. Everyone has their own issues and difficulties and it really helps to understand that we are all normal even though we are all slightly different. I learned to be much more confident about injecting in public from the young girls on my course who were just so casual about exposing a bit of midriff and injecting into it at lunchtime each day whereas I had been sneaking off to the toilets to inject when out in public prior to that. The course educators are trained to be non judgmental because they are there to help everyone whatever their problems including drug addicts and alcoholics and sugar addicts like me  . The aim of the course is to keep people as safe and healthy as possible using insulin with a view to reducing/preventing emergency hospital admissions for DKA or severe hypos.

Anyway, something else to ask your nurse about at your next appointment but if you stick around this forum you will learn a lot anyway.


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> I have just downloaded "Think Like A Pancreas" - will let you know what I think.


It's part of my diabetes essential kit. I hope you like it too.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> I went to work on an egg  - on Ostrich one!


----------



## Tafflin

6.6 this morning looking a bit better than of late.


----------



## eggyg

Oooh first up. Morning all. 5.9. 

Going to be a scorcher, 26/27 for us. Haircuts and waxing this morning, back home for lunch and then will sit in the shade this afternoon. We’re going to fire up the BBQ and cook ourselves a steak for tea, with salad and tatties from the garden. 

Stay safe everyone, especially those down south.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday turned into another nightmare as my wife plummeted into her dark place. 

I find it so hard to cope and the promised help from Lancashire county council never materialised. I feel so alone and very lost right now. I have no idea how to help her going forwards.

BG 5.3 at least that is ok

I shall go for a longer walk today I think.


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, 6.5 and flat line all night. Today I am going swimming in the sea, always sends me low so I* will pack a bag of essential food! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Telemóveis

Bloden said:


> Afternoon folks.   5.0 here this morning.
> 
> Complain @goodybags. That's disgraceful. Well done for not exploding. I'd have been tempted to walk out.
> What's happened to the "Language Matters" campaign? Aren't medics supposed to receive training these days? I guess some people are such a-holes they're untrainable. I'm fuming!
> 
> Anyway, nice to have you back @Telemóveis. Wasn't it your birthday recently? I hope you had a fab day.



Hi @Bloden - yes it was and it was an amazing day  Ice cream, McDonalds and a walk around a canal with my boyfriend and sister followed by a meal at Chiquito


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here, not tooo shabby and stayed out of the red all night for a change, even when I had a compression dip. Must have been last night's pie, I always find pastry keeps on giving, even worse than pizza.


----------



## Telemóveis

Morning everyone    It’s an unfortunate 16.8 from me according to my Libre I went as high as 24 overnight

And the past 2 mornings I was at 13 - this is despite me increasing my insulin…


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all. Been a bit AWOL lately but back from time away now and getting on with things in this heat which we definitely have in the Outer Hebrides!  5.6 this morning - don't think I've been that low for quite a while. I had my bloods done on Monday so will find out tomorrow if my HbA1C has carried on going down since my diagnosis back in March.  Cholesterol too but I'm not holding out much hope for that being great as had a lot of machair buns (gooey lovelies) over the last 6 weeks - although weirdly didn't put on a pound (maybe the Metformin?). Anyway - have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.2 after a horrible sticky night. Not too bad after ice cream and very little sleep. 
Find I am looking forward to the autumn - all this sunshine is just so un-British! Somehow it wouldn't seem so bad if one was by the med...The Gs don't seem bothered at all and Mr Wolf is happy enough if I keep a spray going over his run but mere human me have had enough of it...
Enjoy it if you can.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.2 
following a night time hype woke up at 3:15am (sweating profusely) BS had dropped to 3
popped 4 lifts & back to sleep until 6am so the HS was most welcome

so I spoke to diabetic consultant on Tuesday 
he wasn’t so happy with the idea to switch my Trulicity back to Ozempic 
so will keep taking Trulicity for the forceable, as I’m still receiving treatment to my eyes 
on a on-going basis  (over the last 5 years)

have a great day everyone


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> Yesterday turned into another nightmare as my wife plummeted into her dark place.
> 
> I find it so hard to cope and the promised help from Lancashire county council never materialised. I feel so alone and very lost right now. I have no idea how to help her going forwards.
> 
> BG 5.3 at least that is ok
> 
> I shall go for a longer walk today I think.



Sadly the various adult care services are lacking in most parts of the country. Beyond putting someone in a care home or arranging a basic care package (dressing/help with breakfast/meals on wheels) most if the social workers are bl**y useless and overpaid for what they do.. Many school leavers could do a better job! Hope you get some positive help soon!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Has an uncomfortable sticky night so made a cuppa at 4:09am. Was too lazy to check BG so 11.2. I suspect the Rich Tea with the wet tea was one too many! But beat morning one for a few days. Last week's results seem far away!


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks. Nice to see some missing people return. Sending out a thought to others still missing... @Lanny and @SueEK. Hope you are both OK and just taking a break. Was good to hear that you have got your PSV licence sorted @DuncanLord.

Well I ripped my Libre off on a tree branch yesterday. My trusty arm strap didn't stand a chance as it was a pruned back stump and the sharp end got right under the edge of my Libre as I wheeled a barrow load of horse manure under it. Anyway, it has prompted me to take a break from Libre. Must be well over a year since I last went "naked" with my diabetes and I think I was becoming guilty of micromanaging things. I was also getting frustrated at the discrepancy in readings of my last 2 sensors so some time doing it the "old way" will hopefully do me good in easing the mental burden and refreshing my love for Libre.... "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" and all that. Felt quite liberated yesterday without it but hypoed 4 times.... all very easily remedied and mostly due to the heat and exercise and not being able to just check on my levels so easily. Must confess I got through a good few test strips but then with 4 hypos that is 8 test strips straight off .
Anyway, I knocked my evening Levemir dose down by 3 units to 2. Went to bed on 7.2 and woke up 5.6, so I am considering that a triumph!! Injected my morning Levemir (another 2 unit reduction) and woke an hour later on 4.5. I am missing scanning to see when to eat breakfast and having to keep an eye on the clock but giving it 30 mins instead of 45 to play it safe. Got the farrier coming this morning to put new shoes on Rascal. The sun always shines when my lovely farrier comes but I would have let him have an off day today as the ground really needs rain.  
Another hot day on the way so the curtains are staying firmly shut.  Hope everyone stays cool and safe.


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning - 6.2 after a horrible sticky night. Not too bad after ice cream and very little sleep.
> Find I am looking forward to the autumn - all this sunshine is just so un-British! Somehow it wouldn't seem so bad if one was by the med...The Gs don't seem bothered at all and Mr Wolf is happy enough if I keep a spray going over his run but mere human me have had enough of it...
> Enjoy it if you can.


My eldest just sent me this, my nine year old granddaughter and her gypsy cob Apache on an early morning hack to beat the heat. 6.30! That’s dedication. 
Four year old stayed in bed, her pony ( Chesney) won’t be getting any exercise today!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## JACK123456789

Good morning all,

it's a very good 12.2 for me this morning. i think this is so low as i only had eggs for my last meal yesterday but still a win for me.

have a great day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 
117/78
65bpm

Really overdid things on Tuesday with my leg so it was much worse yesterday morning and breathing was painful. Called 111 and they advised A&E. Took my trusty Kindle with me and went off to hospital. 
Quite impressed as I only waited two hours before being seen by a doctor. Triage itself was literally ten minutes after arriving. 
X-rays done confirming no breakages but the doc said I was very lucky I hadn’t broken anything and chastised me for not wearing a helmet. I will be buying a folding one for future use as I know I was lucky. 
Apparently I’ve damaged the calf muscle and strained the IT band running up my right hand side and somehow in the process of somersaulting over the car I also tore my tricep and strained intercostals so it’s no wonder things hurt. 

Off to the office again today but will play it by ear and maybe split the day and do half day today and half tomorrow as I wasn’t supposed to be working tomorrow at all. 

What else…? Oh I heard from the talking therapy team and we’ve a start date for therapy. It’s face to face which will be a challenge in itself but it’s all for the long term good. 
Also chased the choir for a response after the audition. It’s a “sorry but we had so many people apply and very limited spaces” however they’ve asked if I wanted to be kept on the list and informed of future auditions. I said I do.

Ooh and my kneeling chair arrived! It’s a Varier Balans so it doesn’t have a back but I love it. It’ll take some getting used to I’m sure but it’s another self-care related thing.


----------



## ColinUK

JACK123456789 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> it's a very good 12.2 for me this morning. i think this is so low as i only had eggs for my last meal yesterday but still a win for me.
> 
> have a great day.


What else did you eat yesterday?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After an 8 mile walk yesterday and reducing bolus for dinner, i still had 2 hypos before bed and the consequensing rebound into 17 most of the night. Have woke just to a 7.6 but feeling very groggy. I just can't work out this exercise/food/ratio thing. Only 2 days of our holiday left and after all the walking we're doing, i shall need to go home for a rest. It has been lovely though.

Its a hot one again out there. Take care everyone
@goodybags congrats on the HS


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 9.7 here after a mozzie woke me up in the night cos I was hypo - more reliable than Libre alarms! Must dash, shopping to do before it gets really hot!


----------



## JACK123456789

ColinUK said:


> What else did you eat yesterday?


nothing for breakfast and a ham and cheese sandwhich for lunch


----------



## gll

Morning all. Non waking but now ish reading - 11.4

Slowly improving but have pulled various muscles I didn't know I had with the coughing.

Tesco's delivery today and lots of naps scheduled 

take care all


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, it’s a 7.0 for me today.


----------



## DuncanLord

pawprint91 said:


> I would agree with you on this one. Could you ask them about having more novorapid maybe with your evening meal to stop the spike being so high? I'm new to this myself so just thinking about what I would be asking if I was in your situation!





rebrascora said:


> Morning folks. Nice to see some missing people return. Sending out a thought to others still missing... @Lanny and @SueEK. Hope you are both OK and just taking a break. Was good to hear that you have got your PSV licence sorted @DuncanLord.
> 
> Well I ripped my Libre off on a tree branch yesterday. My trusty arm strap didn't stand a chance as it was a pruned back stump and the sharp end got right under the edge of my Libre as I wheeled a barrow load of horse manure under it. Anyway, it has prompted me to take a break from Libre. Must be well over a year since I last went "naked" with my diabetes and I think I was becoming guilty of micromanaging things. I was also getting frustrated at the discrepancy in readings of my last 2 sensors so some time doing it the "old way" will hopefully do me good in easing the mental burden and refreshing my love for Libre.... "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" and all that. Felt quite liberated yesterday without it but hypoed 4 times.... all very easily remedied and mostly due to the heat and exercise and not being able to just check on my levels so easily. Must confess I got through a good few test strips but then with 4 hypos that is 8 test strips straight off .
> Anyway, I knocked my evening Levemir dose down by 3 units to 2. Went to bed on 7.2 and woke up 5.6, so I am considering that a triumph!! Injected my morning Levemir (another 2 unit reduction) and woke an hour later on 4.5. I am missing scanning to see when to eat breakfast and having to keep an eye on the clock but giving it 30 mins instead of 45 to play it safe. Got the farrier coming this morning to put new shoes on Rascal. The sun always shines when my lovely farrier comes but I would have let him have an off day today as the ground really needs rain.
> Another hot day on the way so the curtains are staying firmly shut.  Hope everyone stays cool and safe.


It’s  funny with Libre the odd sensor gives results that are points off.  
Just had one telling me I was 7 and flat when BG was 4.0.   
I’d been sitting watching it for four hours whilst fasting. Testing both voids and libre to see what was going on. 
Gave up test and had meal at 10:00 last night. 
Abbotts replacing it. It’s definitely on naughty step.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Had a lovely evening trogging up and down multi storey car park steps and exploring some rather wonderful industrial dereliction in the name of getting some decent band photos done. Mission accomplished I would say.

Had a proper wobbler of a hypo later on but all's well that ends well.

Have a good day every one.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another perfect day.  27C forecast.

5.3 with a flat line all night.  Met the new DSN yesterday, she seems lovely but hardly got a word in as the pump nurse was sitting in and more or less took over.   They seem well pleased with me as time in range for the last 90 days was 87% with only 2% under 3.9 and that time span included my holiday where I was eating in restaurants every day.  So, although I have a consultant appointment next Fri, the nurses have discharged me for a year, although I can ring if there are problems.  So.... I must not get complacent and must still keep my eye on the ball.  Fortunately Libre seems very accurate for me and is usually within 0.2mmol of fingerpricks.

Congratulations @goodybags on your HS,

@gll hope you feel better soon.

Hugs to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Colin g

5.8this morning for me. Hope everyone is well on this lovely day


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning everyone

6.1 at 8am and then I ate breakfast at 9am (scrambled eggs, 1 small wholemeal toast and grilled tomatos) - 2 hours later 8.1 - Happy with both these figures as they have come down considerably, especially in light of the hot weather.

I am having a massive clear out today, got 3 of my kitchen cupboards empty of things I basically never need, I will take loads of mugs etc to charity shops, is it just me or does everyone have 50 odd mugs they never use?

This afternoon I have my first DSN appointment, I have a lot to ask, including a new couple of symptoms (in fact the only symptoms I have, if they even are related to diabetes),  I am feeling sick a lot of the time, have abdominal discomfort and pain in my right hand quadrant (shoulder blade at the back).  I also find I have a very severe upset stomach 1 hour after eating, very dark stools (could be all the leafy veg have raised my iron levels)   I wonder if its a coincidence the nausea and upset stomach, but the pain kept me awake last night, reminded me of my monthly stomach pains so will get that checked.

I have received a letter asking me to come for an eye screening but its the same day as my daughters graduation so they are rearranging for 3 months time.  (I explained I had the OCT advanced eye scan in July which I paid for myself with my optician as I am already monitored for Glaucoma, and all was OK)  So she was happy to delay for 3 months but said its important as they refer quicker than a normal optician if a problem arises.

Such a hot day today, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Normal service is resumed, 7.6 this morning, but I did eat pasta and a mini magnum with mum last night as I stayed with her and helped her with her evening meal as her eyes were still blurry from the eye drops.  She has the first cataract done on 11th October then 8 - 12 weeks later for the other.

Had another bad night with sleeping, bad dreams, itchy arms and of course the heat.

@goodybags - congratulatons on your HS.


----------



## Tafflin

6.3 getting back down to normal numbers for me. Looks like medication caused the uptick.


----------



## ColinUK

Anyone else running high in the heat?  I’ve stayed about 6.3 all day so far and the only thing I can put it down to is the heat.


----------



## JACK123456789

13.7 after eating 2 hours ago


----------



## rayray119

it was 9.9 before before breckfast this morning according my novoecho pen i inject 6 units instead of 4 last night whiell at least thats what the display said(these things happen sometimes)   and i ended up eating something something at at qauter to midnight which actually held it steady in the 7s from then until until at at last 20 to 5 this morning(i was montieting it though out the night for the above reason).     evening spikes have seem to have become a thing again but if i feel like i take my livermir earlly the the spikes i can''t in the morning will be more.(i'll need try and test that out at onepoint because they was time i was sure my evening spikes were due to when i was taking my livermir but thwen i tested it ot it didn;t happen).     but everything worked out last night


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else running high in the heat?  I’ve stayed about 6.3 all day so far and the only thing I can put it down to is the heat.


I have to say I find it really hard to see 6.3 as "high" Colin , but in response yo your question, I have gone the other way and I am on my second hypo of the day despite a basal reduction last night and another one this morning. I have been out in the heat for short spells walking up to the village to check on the GGs .... who are coping surprisingly well but  then they have a stone built stable and just spend most of the day in there and I have been hiding in the cool of the house in between visits. Not eaten anything other than hypo treatments since breakfast so it was my basal insulin that has taken me down this afternoon, despite the reductions. I would really like to go shopping but keep getting grounded from driving by the hypos! Arrggh!


----------



## rayray119

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else running high in the heat?  I’ve stayed about 6.3 all day so far and the only thing I can put it down to is the heat.


i would call 6.3 a prefect number i like 6s


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora @rayray119  it’s all subjective I suppose. 
I know what I’ve eaten today and I know where I would normally be and I’m higher than that. So no, 6.anything isn’t high in absolutes but it’s higher than I’d otherwise expect to be


----------



## gll

Right need a moan.
So I don't drink (choice), I lightly vape after stopping a 30 a day ciggy habbit a few years ago, I'm low carb, don't have sweets and junk and my joy in life when it comes to food and drink are coffee and sugar free vimto.
I cant blummin taste either of them.
I can sorta deal with not tasting much food but my precious coffee and vimto bring under fire is getting real old real fast    
okay done ranting. TY 

Laid on my sensor while having a nap so got rudely woken up by a low alarm (far from it) so I might be a wee bit grumpy at the mo 
Suppose I had better go make a coffee I can't appreciate


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> Right need a moan.
> So I don't drink (choice), I lightly vape after stopping a 30 a day ciggy habbit a few years ago, I'm low carb, don't have sweets and junk and my joy in life when it comes to food and drink are coffee and sugar free vimto.
> I cant blummin taste either of them.
> I can sorta deal with not tasting much food but my precious coffee and vimto bring under fire is getting real old real fast
> okay done ranting. TY
> 
> Laid on my sensor while having a nap so got rudely woken up by a low alarm (far from it) so I might be a wee bit grumpy at the mo
> Suppose I had better go make a coffee I can't appreciate


Try making tea and not appreciating that instead!


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Try making tea and not appreciating that instead!


you so aren't helping


----------



## pawprint91

5.7 this morning after an interesting evening that resulted on a 5.4 before bed, Libre seemed a bit more in line from late yesterday afternoon, but after dinner and a short walk around the park with the dog, it told me I was 3.8. Having eaten dinner an hour ago, I just thought it was still being wildly inaccurate but fingerpricked anyway - and I was 3.9, then hovered in the 4s till all the novorapid wore off before bedtime. This is where I found the Libre very insightful, as I presumed I was spiking up after meals but there's a chance I've been going down - not low enough to feel it, but I'm still surprised. Wondering if this was unique to yesterday though as I've been injecting about 5 mins before I eat, and yesterday was more like 15 mins before. Still learning it all!

Also had first proper pub meal out today since diagnosis. Following the diabetes team's advice on Tuesday to just 'cautiously experiment' and 'see what works', but to eat what we want, I went with it. Burger with blue cheese, sweet potato fries (this was my one carb swap, would have eaten regular ones normally) & a mini cheesecake with a hot drink for dessert. Honeymooning on fixed doses can be a bit tricky (the v. slight hypo mentioned above was with 3 units to 60g carb). I was doing my Sainsbury's shop following lunch so knew I'd be a bit active (fairly big Sainsburys and I *love* a browse), so went with 3 units when my burger came. Friend and her little boy wanted a dessert and I'd usually have one, so when cheesecake and black coffee came, I decided to add on an extra unit just for good measure. On leaving the pub 30 minutes later, I was scanning at 18   however after Sainsburys an hour later, I was 10. Fingerpricked an hour ago and was 6.6. I'm taking this as a massive win. Whether it is or not due to the giant spike and then possibly a low coming on pre-dinner (usually the time I have to check for one if I've had a busy afternoon) I don't know, but I was expecting to get it massively off and be in the teens for a few hours, so it could be worse!


----------



## freesia

After the overnight long spike into the 17s last night, i thought i was doing much better today. 

Another walk, staying in target, doing well...until lunch. I under bolused for lunch knowing we were carrying on with our walk but still hypoed an hour after eating. I managed to bring in back to the 4s then thought i'd have a whippy icecream to stop it dropping again. Now, i've had these before and they bring levels up by 2-3 if i don't inject. Not this time!!! I shot up into the 16s!!! 

Talking to hubby after i commented that i thought the icecream seemed "grainy" i thought it was icy, now i think it had more sugar in it than a usual whippy (on going back and checking it did say soft icecream not whippy so my mistake). 

I ended up correcting, though now i've had tea (and injected for the food) libre is showing hypo again. Aarrrrgghhhhh!

Maybe my next holiday should involve no walking, just lazing around somewhere


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> I ended up correcting, though now i've had tea (and injected for the food) libre is showing hypo again


Libre showed hypo for over an hour while finger prick kept showing 4.8. Its made a real mess of my TIR again. Oh well, try again tomorrow.


----------



## pawprint91

freesia said:


> Libre showed hypo for over an hour while finger prick kept showing 4.8. Its made a real mess of my TIR again. Oh well, try again tomorrow.


I've only had the Libre for about 48 hours, and already the errors have annoyed me with the impact it's had on the TIR when compared to my finger pricks!


----------



## freesia

pawprint91 said:


> I've only had the Libre for about 48 hours, and already the errors have annoyed me with the impact it's had on the TIR when compared to my finger pricks!


This one has been fairly accurate so far. When i go out of target range thats when it differs from the finger prick, though i think Abbott say its accurate between 4-10.

 I've just dipped back into hypo with finger prick saying so as well though the amount of highs and lows this week have been due to the amount of walking i've done this week on holiday (just over 30 miles so far) and the fact that Tresiba isn't very flexible, despite reducing it. Hopefully when i'm back to normal activity next week things will settle back down.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Ali11782

Good morning,

5.2 on waking today.
Much better than yesterday which was a 17 but then I didn't take my tresiba at tea time day before. Spent yesterday eating but no insulin with food. Stupid I know but mentally sometimes I'm just not in a place where I can do it. Work in progress.

Anyway took my tresiba at usual time yesterday and took 6 units then checked at bedtime took 2 units because it was 12 something and that is how I woke up with a nice 5.2.

Now today I will start a fresh, breakfast and lunch as always I know I'm ok but for various reasons if I get stressed or my results don't go well during the day even though I'm trying I will possibly get disheartened and mentally low so it all goes wrong.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 today. 

It’s frenetic Friday, thought it would be a bit quieter today as farmer daughter having a week off work so childcare not required, but no, they are ALL coming for lunch! At least maybe the morning may be quiet ( ish), Zara never shuts up! Her favourite at the moment, “ what’s that?” to absolutely everything! Considering she’s only 17 months old she has quite the vocabulary. She’s joining words up now and making short sentences. She makes us laugh with “ Gaga//Sadie ( her favourite cousin) are woo? Life is never dull with kids around. Is it bedtime yet?  At least the weather means we can all decamp to the garden and keep the mess out there. I suspect water fights might be the order of the day! Disclaimer: we don’t have a hosepipe ban, we live in Cumbria, we’re still green   on the map!

Have a fab Friday, and don’t forget the sunscreen!


----------



## Gwynn

This hot weather is sooo mesding up my blood glucose levels. I haven't seen a 5.2 in days!!! 

BG 5.0

All the other stuff ok.

Blood test results awaiting some confirmation stuff. I will keep you posted as and when. At least the HbA1c result is in and.....

Last time it was 37


this time it is....37 !!! Yessss

Out earlier today to get the exercise in before it becomes roasting hot out there

Have a great cool (if you can) day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.1. Feel like a limp rag after hot and sticky night. Pressure washed everything in sight yesterday - the Partridge Pekins will probably never lay another egg....

Keep cool all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Another day of showering with a bucket to catch the drips and ferrying it down to the blackberry. Whatever else dies, I’m saving that, it’s laden with ripening fruit at the moment.


----------



## Docb

Not reported on here for a while .....

This morning got a 7.5 ( yes I know the number after the decimal point is not significant but I did not know whether to be optimistic and round it down to 7 or pessimistic and round it up to 8).  What I am seeing is a trend upwards in my morning reading since the jump I got from stopping gliclazide.  It is not a "big" trend but I am sure it is there.  Curiously, it is not there in my bed time reading.

Had a lumbar puncture yesterday - I'm in the last ditch saloon when it comes to getting a diagnosis for the neurological problems I have. Had one a while ago and that was a breeze.  This one was not.  A mixture of things.  I do not think the junior doctor was as skilled as the nurse who did my previous one. He struggled getting the needle in place, barging into a nerve on the way which gave me a couple of electric shocks down my leg.  He was about to give up and try a different site when he struck CSF (I think more by accident than design) and that spared me another round of poking about.  Have a sore lower back this morning and have to be careful how I bend to avoid twinges in my back and legs.  I am sure it will settle down in a day or two.

I don't think things were helped by the fact that the doctor was clearly new to the clinic and was distracted throughout the procedure because he did not know what the local protocols were and was on the phone to various consultants trying to find out which samples went in what phials and where they should be sent to.  I also think that some of the conversations were similar enquiries associated with the next patient.  My overall impression was that it was all a bit amateur and as a result hopelessly inefficient.  Little wonder it has taken six months to get what is after all a routine investigative procedure carried out.  

Oh, and the first thing he did when he started on me... get out a paper form and start copying information from his computer screen onto it! No wonder the NHS is in trouble, and it has nothing to do with old people blocking beds.


----------



## rayray119

8.1 after a ,4 in the morning correction. Had an ice cream last night and dropped a bit a couple hours so thought I might need to eat something turns out I was wrong oh well I can also sort these things out and I did.


----------



## JACK123456789

19.2 for me this morning. i did have pasta last night tho. maybe should not of done.

have a great day all


----------



## goodybags

Good morning sunshine Friday 
6.9 today 

busy morning off to work shortly - I’m looking forward to the weekend, 
not that I’m doing anything special, but looking forward to some needed relaxation .

have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

JACK123456789 said:


> 19.2 for me this morning. i did have pasta last night tho. maybe should not of done.
> 
> have a great day all


Nothing wrong with pasta. I had pasta last night. If you enjoy it, it’s worth practising until you get the dosage right.


----------



## JACK123456789

Robin said:


> Nothing wrong with pasta. I had pasta last night. If you enjoy it, it’s worth practising until you get the dosage right.


I LOVE THE STUFF. can i ask how you give your dose with it, as i find the novorapid wears off and the pasta is still releasing.
Thanks


----------



## MikeyBikey

Another bad hot perspiring night.  Needed a drink at 3:00.  9.3 or rounded 9 this morning so improving but I still seem to be out of tune since last weekend's events.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me again. 

Spotted this bird the other day, which I've never seen before. The quality is a bit naff, but can @eggyg or any other bird watcher tell if it's a heron or not.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.9 for me again.
> 
> Spotted this bird the other day, which I've never seen before. The quality is a bit naff, but can @eggyg or any other bird watcher tell if it's a heron or not.
> View attachment 21752
> Dez


Looks like a heron to me. 






						Guide to Britain's herons, bitterns and cranes - facts and pictures | Countryfile.com
					

Learn more about Britain's bitterns and herons in our handy guide which looks at the main species you can see in the UK, plus cousin species.



					www.countryfile.com


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. BP etc perfectly normal. 
Ankle pretty much non existent as in it’s a straight line down from mid calf in to the foot as it’s so swollen. 
Elevating it helps but icing it doesn’t really seem to make much difference. Perhaps if I marzipan it first….


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.9 for me again.
> 
> Spotted this bird the other day, which I've never seen before. The quality is a bit naff, but can @eggyg or any other bird watcher tell if it's a heron or not.
> View attachment 21752
> Dez


Definitely a grey heron.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 this morning. BP etc perfectly normal.
> Ankle pretty much non existent as in it’s a straight line down from mid calf in to the foot as it’s so swollen.
> Elevating it helps but icing it doesn’t really seem to make much difference. Perhaps if I marzipan it first….


Maybe you need royal icing, like I had on my 80s wedding cake! Rock hard and impenetrable, your ankle will be protected for ever, as you’ll never get it off! I bet you’ve been using that new fangled fondant icing haven’t you?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Maybe you need royal icing, like I had on my 80s wedding cake! Rock hard and impenetrable, your ankle will be protected for ever, as you’ll never get it off! I bet you’ve been using that new fangled fondant icing haven’t you?


I’d never use fondant when royal icing is an option. I’d want it to be bombproof!

(I used to love picking the swirly bits off the top of royal icing and leaving the cake!)


----------



## ColinUK

1980s? You were a child bride then @eggyg


----------



## Robin

JACK123456789 said:


> I LOVE THE STUFF. can i ask how you give your dose with it, as i find the novorapid wears off and the pasta is still releasing.
> Thanks


I could tell you, but you may find you’re completely different  . I tend not to eat a very big portion, so I just calculate and dose as normal. If I was having a lot, and with a rich sauce, I’d probably calculate, and then split my dose into half upfront and half after I'd  finished eating. That’s what I have to do for pizza, which is my nemesis. You'll get there by experimenting.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thanks @eggyg & @ColinUK for that confirmation. I'm hopeless at identifying birds, flowers and plants.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Thanks @eggyg & @ColinUK for that confirmation. I'm hopeless at identifying birds, flowers and plants.


If it’s got wings then it’s not usually a plant!


----------



## rebrascora

Absolutely delighted to report a 5.7 this morning, so another triumph as far as I am concerned, especially as I didn't eat until after 11pm..... didn't get in until after 10 and then had to start cooking..... low carb ... a spicy ratatouille affair with chorizo and parmesan... so just 2.5 units.  Kept the same evening basal of 2 units Levemir but cut my morning dose by another 2 this morning as I only hypoed 3 times yesterday . All very minor and easily fixed so it wasn't a problem except that I didn't manage to get to the shops because I was timed out of driving each time. Still better than being stranded in the supermarket car park in this baking heat with my dairy purchases melting or going off as has happened on more than one occasion.  Anyway, that is a reduction of 7 units in my basal over 2 days. Thank heaven for Levemir and it's flexibility.
I am wondering if micromanaging with Libre was causing me to need more basal. I am not quite sure how or why.... maybe, because I could see my levels all the time I was snacking more, whereas, I am now so conscious of how many test strips I am using I am being much more disciplined.... also, the cupboards and fridge are empty since I didn't get to the shops, so nothing to snack on. The last time it was hot I didn't need a basal reduction and in fact my levels seemed to go higher. I do wonder if this is similar to people who move onto a pump and end up with significantly lower basal needs. It is all quite interesting.

Many congratulations to @Ali11782 on your House Special achievement this morning. All the more impressive after the previous day's BG upheaval. Well done!

@JACK123456789 What sort of portion did you have. Some people find that if they have a larger portion of carbs like pasta they need a larger amount of insulin ie a higher ratio. It can also help to split the dose with pasta. When your levels are already above range before you start your meal, you will also have more insulin resistance so again will probably need extra insulin. As @Robin says, it is about experimenting lots to find a solution that works for you and your body and there might be some compromising on portion size required, but might be worth waiting until you get your levels more into range and get your basal doses optimized before doing lots of experimenting.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. A couple of heat-induced hypos - overnight and on waking. Oops! Must ask DSN next week about the timing of overnight temporary basals. I don't want to set a TBR for too long and wake up with BG on the ceiling. 

Going out for lunch today with some friends we haven't seen for ages. Going to a seafood restaurant - I see they've got chipirones / squid on the menu, mmmmm, drool. Not in their own ink tho - I remember the taste of Quink from my school days. Not a flavour I want smothered all over my starter. Each to their own!

Well done on the House Special @Ali11782. I hope today pans out okay for you.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> If it’s got wings then it’s not usually a plant!


You are so funny!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> If it’s got wings then it’s not usually a plant!


Green winged orchids.





						Green-winged orchid | The Wildlife Trusts
					

A short, but pretty plant of unimproved grasslands, the Green-winged orchid gets its name from the green veins in the 'hood' of its flowers. Look for it in May and June.




					www.wildlifetrusts.org


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 1980s? You were a child bride then @eggyg


1980! I was a child bride, 20 years old! It seems weird now getting married that young but “living over the brush” was frowned upon! Anyways, I couldn’t wait to get my hands on some nylon sheets, Pyrex dishes and His ‘n” Hers towels!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’d never use fondant when royal icing is an option. I’d want it to be bombproof!
> 
> (I used to love picking the swirly bits off the top of royal icing and leaving the cake!)


Yuk! I hate icing, royal or otherwise!


----------



## rebrascora

@Bloden Gosh!" Quink....That is a blast from the past! Can't remember the last time I had a real pen in my hand with a reservoir that you needed to fill.... We had a biology teacher who insisted on us using a "fountain pen". Quite surprising really that he didn't have us all using goose quills.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> You are so funny!




There's the whirlybird seeds on a Sycamore -  a plant as a bird! 
​


----------



## rebrascora

You guys are so on form this morning with your banter. Loving it!


----------



## JACK123456789

rebrascora said:


> Absolutely delighted to report a 5.7 this morning, so another triumph as far as I am concerned, especially as I didn't eat until after 11pm..... didn't get in until after 10 and then had to start cooking..... low carb ... a spicy ratatouille affair with chorizo and parmesan... so just 2.5 units.  Kept the same evening basal of 2 units Levemir but cut my morning dose by another 2 this morning as I only hypoed 3 times yesterday . All very minor and easily fixed so it wasn't a problem except that I didn't manage to get to the shops because I was timed out of driving each time. Still better than being stranded in the supermarket car park in this baking heat with my dairy purchases melting or going off as has happened on more than one occasion.  Anyway, that is a reduction of 7 units in my basal over 2 days. Thank heaven for Levemir and it's flexibility.
> I am wondering if micromanaging with Libre was causing me to need more basal. I am not quite sure how or why.... maybe, because I could see my levels all the time I was snacking more, whereas, I am now so conscious of how many test strips I am using I am being much more disciplined.... also, the cupboards and fridge are empty since I didn't get to the shops, so nothing to snack on. The last time it was hot I didn't need a basal reduction and in fact my levels seemed to go higher. I do wonder if this is similar to people who move onto a pump and end up with significantly lower basal needs. It is all quite interesting.
> 
> Many congratulations to @Ali11782 on your House Special achievement this morning. All the more impressive after the previous day's BG upheaval. Well done!
> 
> @JACK123456789 What sort of portion did you have. Some people find that if they have a larger portion of carbs like pasta they need a larger amount of insulin ie a higher ratio. It can also help to split the dose with pasta. When your levels are already above range before you start your meal, you will also have more insulin resistance so again will probably need extra insulin. As @Robin says, it is about experimenting lots to find a solution that works for you and your body and there might be some compromising on portion size required, but might be worth waiting until you get your levels more into range and get your basal doses optimized before doing lots of experimenting.


Il be honest i dont know the portion size as my partner weighs it out and tell me what units i should have. but spliting the dose sound like a good plan to try so thank you both for that.


----------



## freesia

After treating a double dip hypo before bed i spent the night in the 13s and woke to a 4.9.


----------



## rebrascora

JACK123456789 said:


> Il be honest i dont know the portion size as my partner weighs it out and tell me what units i should have. but spliting the dose sound like a good plan to try so thank you both for that.


What was your premeal reading? Do you add a correction to bring your levels down into range when they are high or just inject for the carbs?
Usually a split dose is necessary when your levels drop low just after eating and then go high later. High fat foods like Pizza and pasta with a creamy sauce and fish and chips are the main culprits. Did your Libre show this happened? If you had been in range to start with then dropping low usually results in a hypo and then a hyper later, but if your levels are already above range as they seem to be at the moment, you may see a slight drop and then a rise but obviously it won't be enough to cause you to be hypo. 

If you haven't been told about corrections and given a correction factor then learning about that will be a significant addition to your armoury in tackling high BG levels.


----------



## Colin g

8.1 this morning Had a bad day yesterday from 5 pm till midnight bloods dropped and kept dropping . Lots of jellybabies. Got it up to 5.8 took dog out at 8pm within a hundred yards had dropped to , 2.9 used all the glucose tablets on me and headed home was still in the mid 3 s till after 11 . Just tested now 10.3 .gonna need a few correction doses this morning


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 4.4 for me although looking at the graph I rather suspect there was some sensor compression involved in that.

Keep cool and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. A couple of heat-induced hypos - overnight and on waking. Oops! Must ask DSN next week about the timing of overnight temporary basals. I don't want to set a TBR for too long and wake up with BG on the ceiling.


Hi @Bloden, don't want to tell you what to do, but I find that putting a temp basal on for 2 hours initially works well for me.  I then check (assuming I wake again in the night which I normally do) and put another 2 hours on if necessary.  Often just the 2 hours works.


eggyg said:


> 1980! I was a child bride, 20 years old! It seems weird now getting married that young but “living over the brush” was frowned upon! Anyways, I couldn’t wait to get my hands on some nylon sheets, Pyrex dishes and His ‘n” Hers towels!


OMG you do make me feel old!  I married in 1985 age 39... (wedding cakes still had impenetrable icing, but wedding dresses had shoulder pads like aircraft hangers!).   We'd been "living over the brush" for 2.5 years, but things were tolerated more "dahn souf".  My poor mum up in Yorkshire was suffused with shame on my behalf!


----------



## gll

Morning all. Its been 4 days since coffee bought me joy. No other number matters 

But really, the other numbers are crap anyway. Libre was showing on track and hitting in the green at about 6-7am but over the morning have bounced up to 14 before actually getting up 
Sleep pattern is clearly broken but not much point in trying to fix it until I can get through the day without napping.

Feeling a lot better again and coughing lessening so muscles getting a rest and recovery a bit there. Feel like I can face a shower again today without needing my bed for the rest of the day (we will see).

Speaking of showers, OT called and sorted the shower chair for kiddo. Won't be for a week and a half but its ordered at least.
Going to see if we can pick up finishing the bathroom over the weekend. Just 2 cabinets to go up and one more layer of gloss on the door. Will leave the other decorating plans until everyone is 100% again.

Hope you all stay safe in the heat today and may your BGs behave themselves, can but hope eh


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... gorgeous day again!

5.8 this morning at 8 am with a flat line all night.  Strange day yesterday.  Went out for lunch with a friend.  Ordered an open-faced prawn sandwich on sourdough.  Although all the ingredients were good quality (lovely prawns) it was almost impossible to eat as it was served in a bowl.  The 1" thick slab of sourdough had been cut in half diagonally and arranged artfully one on top of the other at an angle, making it nearly impossible to cut with an ordinary knife.  It was accompanied by a salad of chickpeas and some yellow (?) raw cauli, tomato, beetroot salad and a healthy portion of orzo pasta.  After eating the prawns I found myself picking at it.  We then had a short walk to a nearby art gallery which has a courtyard cafe, nicely breezy, where we ordered 2 sparkling waters.  As a result of the picking at lunch I was quickly hypo so had half a piece of chocolate banana cake.  Then walked to my friend's house where I was rude and fell asleep on her sofa!  TBH I was feeling rather rough at that point.  Hubby picked me up around 6pm and we came home and sat in the garden where I had another hypo, treated with JBs.  I put off cooking dinner as I wasn't hungry.  In the end I made hubby a chicken stir-fry with ginger and chilli, mixed veg and egg noodles.  I had a slice of toast.  Was in bed by 10pm.  Feel much better this morning.

Congratulations @Ali11782 on your HS.


----------



## TinaD

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 5.9 for me again.
> 
> Spotted this bird the other day, which I've never seen before. The quality is a bit naff, but can @eggyg or any other bird watcher tell if it's a heron or not.
> View attachment 21752
> Dez


Heron.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning
6.8 so a slight improvement on yesterday.  got my new glasses this morning, so got to adjust to them.
@Ali11782 - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Hi @Bloden, don't want to tell you what to do, but I find that putting a temp basal on for 2 hours initially works well for me. I then check (assuming I wake again in the night which I normally do) and put another 2 hours on if necessary. Often just the 2 hours works.


Ta @Pattidevans - it's good to have an idea of what to do. I'm still a Podding newbie!


----------



## Jenny65

7.5 on waking today, so slightly higher but noticed it was 9 when I went to bed last night, had breakfast of natural yogurt and strawberries at 8.30 am and my level had gone up to 9.5 so a slightly worse day  Last night I wasnt feeling too well so after the slightly elevated glucose reading I did a urine stick test, which showed i was badly dehydrated, had very high ascorbic acid levels, mild keytones, urobillarubin and billarubin also present and a trace of protein, so think its either liver injury or the hot weather.  I am going to monitor it today


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> 7.5 on waking today, so slightly higher but noticed it was 9 when I went to bed last night, had breakfast of natural yogurt and strawberries at 8.30 am and my level had gone up to 9.5 so a slightly worse day  Last night I wasnt feeling too well so after the slightly elevated glucose reading I did a urine stick test, which showed i was badly dehydrated, had very high ascorbic acid levels, mild keytones, urobillarubin and billarubin also present and a trace of protein, so think its either liver injury or the hot weather.  I am going to monitor it today


Can I ask what the urine test is that you are doing?
I have never heard of a dipstick test which is so comprehensive and I would be slightly wary of it's reliability. That said, being dehydrated can certainly increase your levels and in this heat becoming dehydrated is all too easy. Did you have a drink of water? I found when using Libre that rehydrating could have quite a significant and rapid impact on reducing my levels. Not ideal going to bed with a full bladder but better than going to bed dehydrated. . The ketones will likely be because you are following a low carb way of eating, so pretty normal. Not sure about the other stuff but may be all linked to dehydration.... I would imagine the billirubins are as they will be what give urine it's darker colour and doctors generally say that darker urine means you aren't drinking enough.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, no idea what is going on here but had 2 hypos today already despite that further Levemir reduction this morning and just caught it on 4.2 and dropping again and I have pretty much kept out of the sun so far (and the house is a nice comfortable temp) and not walked yet. Starting to wonder if someone has swapped my Levemir for double strength stuff as I just started a new cartridge a couple of days ago. Still not made it out to the shops and not looking likely now and I have a busy weekend with a show on Saturday and a drive on Sunday. Looks like I will have to scavenge a few items from the village shop and make do until next week. Lidl profits will be plummeting as I haven't been in for a month!

Trying to be frugal with test strips as I don't have a huge stock of them anymore and 3-4 hypos each day is eating through them. I keep doubting that I can possibly be hypo again so have been putting off testing when I feel a bit heady, thinking that I am just imagining it and then I test and yes, I am low again! Think I may have to bite the bullet and apply a new Libre to get me over this sticky patch, particularly with the busy weekend with the horses ahead.


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> Can I ask what the urine test is that you are doing?
> I have never heard of a dipstick test which is so comprehensive and I would be slightly wary of it's reliability. That said, being dehydrated can certainly increase your levels and in this heat becoming dehydrated is all too easy. Did you have a drink of water? I found when using Libre that rehydrating could have quite a significant and rapid impact on reducing my levels. Not ideal going to bed with a full bladder but better than going to bed dehydrated. . The ketones will likely be because you are following a low carb way of eating, so pretty normal. Not sure about the other stuff but may be all linked to dehydration.... I would imagine the billirubins are as they will be what give urine it's darker colour and doctors generally say that darker urine means you aren't drinking enough.


Hi

Its the Aydmed 11 parameters test (see below)





__





						100 x Aydmed 11-in-1 Urinalysis Test Strips 11 Parameter Urine Test Strips for Urobilinogen, Bilirubin, Ketone, Blood, Protein, Nitrite, Leukocytes, Glucose, Specific Gravity, pH & Ascorbic Acid : Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders of £20 or more. Buy 100 x Aydmed 11-in-1 Urinalysis Test Strips 11 Parameter Urine Test Strips for Urobilinogen, Bilirubin, Ketone, Blood, Protein, Nitrite, Leukocytes, Glucose, Specific Gravity, pH & Ascorbic Acid at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




I did it last night as felt hot and unwell and then took a large bottle of water up and drank through the night, it did help I have to remind myself to drink so dehyrdration is a big thing for me,  I was only concerned about the other indicators as have some pain in my right hand quadrant at the back and this can be deferred pain from the liver, and my liver scan showed both my liver and pancreas were fatty, plus I had liver enzymes in my bloods that were high, had another test yesterday for this and the nurse said the results would be back next Thursday.

I am not going to the loo very much at all and it is dark in colour and a little stingy so I definitely need to drink more.  The other one that was really showing as high was my ascorbic acid levels which I beleive are vitamin C which gets expelled in the urine if your body cant use it as it cant store it (I am having loads of vitamin c rich veg so that would make sense, it also says a high reading of this can make other indicators on a urine test false, it said it can give false high readings of glucose in urine and blood, which is making me wonder if I should stop eating tomatoes, strawberries and peppers, all have loads of vitamin c


----------



## Colin g

rebrascora said:


> Well, no idea what is going on here but had 2 hypos today already despite that further Levemir reduction this morning and just caught it on 4.2 and dropping again and I have pretty much kept out of the sun so far (and the house is a nice comfortable temp) and not walked yet. Starting to wonder if someone has swapped my Levemir for double strength stuff as I just started a new cartridge a couple of days ago. Still not made it out to the shops and not looking likely now and I have a busy weekend with a show on Saturday and a drive on Sunday. Looks like I will have to scavenge a few items from the village shop and make do until next week. Lidl profits will be plummeting as I haven't been in for a month!
> 
> Trying to be frugal with test strips as I don't have a huge stock of them anymore and 3-4 hypos each day is eating through them. I keep doubting that I can possibly be hypo again so have been putting off testing when I feel a bit heady, thinking that I am just imagining it and then I test and yes, I am low again! Think I may have to bite the bullet and apply a new Libre to get me over this sticky patch, particularly with the busy weekend with the horses ahead.


Mines still dropping 2.9 at 1130.Got it up to 6 Have to go and get some shopping in now . Hopefully it starts to behave itself. Here goes


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> Its the Aydmed 11 parameters test (see below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 x Aydmed 11-in-1 Urinalysis Test Strips 11 Parameter Urine Test Strips for Urobilinogen, Bilirubin, Ketone, Blood, Protein, Nitrite, Leukocytes, Glucose, Specific Gravity, pH & Ascorbic Acid : Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> 
> Free delivery and returns on eligible orders of £20 or more. Buy 100 x Aydmed 11-in-1 Urinalysis Test Strips 11 Parameter Urine Test Strips for Urobilinogen, Bilirubin, Ketone, Blood, Protein, Nitrite, Leukocytes, Glucose, Specific Gravity, pH & Ascorbic Acid at Amazon UK.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it last night as felt hot and unwell and then took a large bottle of water up and drank through the night, it did help I have to remind myself to drink so dehyrdration is a big thing for me,  I was only concerned about the other indicators as have some pain in my right hand quadrant at the back and this can be deferred pain from the liver, and my liver scan showed both my liver and pancreas were fatty, plus I had liver enzymes in my bloods that were high, had another test yesterday for this and the nurse said the results would be back next Thursday.
> 
> I am not going to the loo very much at all and it is dark in colour and a little stingy so I definitely need to drink more.  The other one that was really showing as high was my ascorbic acid levels which I beleive are vitamin C which gets expelled in the urine if your body cant use it as it cant store it (I am having loads of vitamin c rich veg so that would make sense, it also says a high reading of this can make other indicators on a urine test false, it said it can give false high readings of glucose in urine and blood, which is making me wonder if I should stop eating tomatoes, strawberries and peppers, all have loads of vitamin c


Ah! I thought it must be a private test rather than something prescribed. I am always very skeptical of such things. How do you read it? Do you compare it to colour charts on your phone?


----------



## rebrascora

Colin g said:


> Mines still dropping 2.9 at 1130.Got it up to 6 Have to go and get some shopping in now . Hopefully it starts to behave itself. Here goes


Nice to know it isn't just me. Good luck getting to the supermarket and most importantly back again without dropping again. I'm just going to walk up to the village shop and get a few things. Thankfully they are very good and have olives and pork scratching, two of my favourite low carb treats, plus natural yoghurt even if it isn't Greek style and locally produced milk of course, so it will do to get me through the weekend but I am not buying Elmlea and they don't do proper cream so will have to make do with butter in my coffee for a few more days  .


----------



## Gwynn

It is so easy to miss the obvious.... (well it is for me)

I never realised (until about an hour ago when my wife mentioned it) that you should avoid taking certain vitamins and minerals together.

I discovered that I had a couple of clashes in my daily routine....sorted now

So, appraently you should avoid the following... (info from several places on the internet)

Cacium and zinc, magnesium, or iron
Vitamin C and Vitamin B12
Vitamin B9 and Vitamin B12
Vitamin D and Vitamin K
Vitamin E and Vitamin K

Does make me wonder what else don't I know (that is relevant)

I consider that our human machine runs on everything we eat and drink. So why do the NHS not take more care over a persons diet and diet choices (lifestyle choices), helping with information and advice. I know it is probably politically incorrect but surely good, accurate, effective information can really help (if someone wants to listen). I wonder how many meds could be avoided or reduced if people understood more about what they are eating and drinking and about what the body needs and how to become healthier/fitter. 

Ok, it may not be for everyone, in fact I wonder how many could be really helped if a more holistic, and helpful approach was used by the medical profession and by people in general rather than an increasing reliance on meds.

Please don't shoot me if the above is just a load of rubbish.


----------



## Barrowman

I'm happy with a 7.2 on this fine sunny day. Just wish it wasn't so flipping hot, 33.7 here.


----------



## pawprint91

7.4  this morning, which is pretty much average for me at the moment, given that I've been advised to stop my evening Levemir for now whilst 'enjoying' the honeymoon!

Edit: Got a letter through about booking a diabetic eye screening too! I have a 'mystery' letter which is an appt at my local small hospital (outpatients only) with a dr, but no info about what it is about only 'general medicine'. As far as I know I have no other health problems at the moment, and said hospital does have a diabetic outpatients, so thinking the mystery one may be for feet? Who knows, but I have no idea how to find out what said appt is for, as it's not at my dsn headquarters or my usual GPs!

Off to London & St Albans over the weekend, wondering how the levels and sensor are going to fair (and hoping I don't come back with a dose of anything covid like!), but we can only see how it goes. My first drive lasting over half an hour as well to get there (should be under 2, however, all being well) but I will probably have a stop on the way as I love a service station


----------



## Pattidevans

Gwynn said:


> So, appraently you should avoid the following... (info from several places on the internet)
> 
> Cacium and zinc, magnesium, or iron
> Vitamin C and Vitamin B12
> Vitamin B9 and Vitamin B12
> Vitamin D and Vitamin K
> Vitamin E and Vitamin K


Taking oral Vit B12 is useless if proton pump inhibitors are indeed inhibiting your ability to absorb it.  Injections are the only way.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pattidevans said:


> Taking oral Vit B12 is useless if proton pump inhibitors are indeed inhibiting your ability to absorb it.  Injections are the only way.



I am on a PPI (Lansoprazole) , and recent blood tests showed everything normal.and in range.  They would like both HbA1c and cholesterol slightly lower.  The only supplements I take are Vitamin D (prescribed) and Vitamin C to try and protect arteries from irritation.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @Bloden Gosh!" Quink....That is a blast from the past! Can't remember the last time I had a real pen in my hand with a reservoir that you needed to fill.... We had a biology teacher who insisted on us using a "fountain pen". Quite surprising really that he didn't have us all using goose quills.


Mr Eggy has an ink pen, he used it to sign contracts when he was a wage slave! It’s retired now.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> will have to make do with butter in my coffee for a few more days  .


Sorry @rebrascora but that sounds horrible!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Sorry @rebrascora but that sounds horrible!


I believe it is known as Diabetic's coffee. Thankfully Ian is heading to the Tesco Express for some stuff for himself (whilst I battle yet another hypo.... 4th one of the day plus a near miss!) so he is going to get me a pot of cream whilst he is there, so I won't need to resort to butter in the morning....Yippee! It is an acquired taste..... and I haven't quite acquired it yet  but coffee with just milk is more naff in my opinion. If I have cream I absolutely love it and it is my daily treat, if I have it with just milk it makes me long for sugar in it again, even though I use full fat milk. The butter at least makes it more "interesting".


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> so he is going to get me a pot of cream whilst he is there, so I won't need to resort to butter in the morning....Yippee


Thank goodness for that. I'll have milk in coffee if its instant but prefer cream if i make a filter coffee. Butter would be a very definite no! I'd rather go without. I hope your levels have stabalised a bit more now.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

freesia said:


> Butter would be a very definite no!


I think it's commonly with oil too, if that helps. (I've seen coconut oil mentioned specifically.)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think it's commonly with oil too, if that helps. (I've seen coconut oil mentioned specifically.)



Some people take olive oil in their coffee as it is a monosaturate!  Don't fancy it myself 7


----------



## Bruce Stephens

MikeyBikey said:


> Some people take olive oil in their coffee as it is a monosaturate!  Don't fancy it myself 7


Yes, I wouldn't rate coconut oil as particularly healthy, but some do (I suspect incorrectly). (Much as I like olive oil, it's not going in my coffee any more than butter is.)


----------



## Pattidevans

MikeyBikey said:


> I am on a PPI (Lansoprazole) , and recent blood tests showed everything normal.and in range.  They would like both HbA1c and cholesterol slightly lower.  The only supplements I take are Vitamin D (prescribed) and Vitamin C to try and protect arteries from irritation.


Hi @MikeyBikey the "normal" blood tests for diabetes do not include a test for B12 deficiency.  You would probably only be tested if you were showing signs of pernicious anaemia.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6


----------



## ColinUK




----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very hot here. Slept really well tho 

Already drunk 2 glasses of water !!!!

BG 5.1 yet another big tease

BP 113/72   good
Pulse 69      good

Today  an early walk even though it is hot already, then, er....

Oddly my latest blood tests did not include serum B12. They used to and they were on the low side.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bruce Stephens said:


> Yes, I wouldn't rate coconut oil as particularly healthy, but some do (I suspect incorrectly). (Much as I like olive oil, it's not going in my coffee any more than butter is.)



Maybe with tea (I think  not)?

Doe's one use standard in instant and virgin on ground? ,


----------



## MikeyBikey

Teasing me so close to single figures 10.0!  They say weather shod break with thunderstorms and rain om Monday.  Fingers crossed!  ☔


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I actually stayed in target last night and woke to 4.9 with the libre alarm.

Off home today after a lovely week. 

Congrats on the HS @ColinUK


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close! Off riding early this morning to beat the heat. (forlorn hope, it’s already hot).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today and another hot and sunny day on the way. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 here this morning so another very happy camper here in that respect but 4 hypos and a near miss yesterday and then levels went up to 12 last night and I had to hit it with a couple of stacked corrections before a rather late bedtime. Another 2 units knocked off the morning Levemir but kept last nights dose the same. Will see how I go today. Decided against applying a new Libre last night as 2 hot irritated, probably sweaty horses with lots of harness to change and probably a hot sweaty, stressed and rather distracted Barbara with a brand new, not even one day old Libre, even with an arm strap, is too much of a risk to it. Pretty sure I have dropped the Levemir enough now to be safe and will have plenty of mints in my pockets if I need them anyway although the horses won't be impressed at having to share with me.  

Many congrats to @ColinUK on your house special this morning. Hope the ankle swelling is going down and you feel less mangled today. X

@Robin Hope you get a cooling breeze from somewhere. Our class is just after midday so we are going to be sweltering. We will be taking 5 gallons of water but think I will need to traipse the showground with the container and lug more back for GGs. It is going to be "HOT, HOT, HOT!"


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 6.2 and I’ve managed a lie in of sorts. 

After a hectic week we found ourselves with a few free days so we’ve booked a cheeky getaway for two nights in the wilds of Northumberland. Not a million miles from you @rebrascora. We’re going tomorrow, back on Tuesday for more hecticness ( I don’t think that’s a word but it adequately conveys our life). It’s a hotel stay, someone to make my breakfast, my tea, and my bed! Bliss! 

 I will mostly be doing laundry and prepping the tea this morning, then sitting in the shade/ in the house for the rest of the day. Yesterday was very hot and today promises much of the same. I don’t know how you lot down south can stand it. At least it’s a bit cooler tomorrow for our trip away and thunder and lightening on Monday. 

Congratulations @ColinUK on your HS. 

Have a great day all, and keep safe.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today 
congratulations on the HS @ColinUK 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Jenny65

I had a lie in today, and its 6.6 - I am OK with that, first proper night sleep last night too.  I normally get about 3 hours sleep but last night I had at least 7 hours, wonder if my nocturnal sleeping pattern has caused sugar irregularities as I notice people that do shift work are more likely to get diabetes 

I have just put the washing out so expect it to rain later   My daughter and her boyfriend who live with me are off to Greece on Monday so trying to get all the laundry up to date.  I sneakily tried on one of her dresses which are size 12 and it fitted me!  It was an elasticated pretty summer dress from urban outfitters but in June I was in size 22 clothes! so this is a remarkable change.  I haven't weighed in yet as my phone has died and I need it for the app.  I feel a lot lighter today, my stomach seems to have flattened out.  Is it really giving up carbs that has made this transformation in just 6 weeks!

Have a wonderful day all 

x


----------



## Pattidevans

MikeyBikey said:


> Maybe with tea (I think  not)?
> 
> Doe's one use standard in instant and virgin on ground? ,


FWIW a lot of the Indian contract workers travelling to the middle east (mostly from small villages) always put the butter pats off the passenger meals into their tea.  We all thought it was revolting!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - yet again blue skies, though forecast some cloud this afternoon and thunderstorms tomorrow.  Looks like the weather will break now and no chance of sun in the predictable future here.

Was woken at 8 am after a restless night by a Libre alarm  and 4.2  BG.  Ate JBs half asleep!

Off to a  50th birthday celebration in the open air this afternoon.  Should be fun.

CONGRATULATIONS @ColinUK on your HS.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

after a lovely long lie in, 7.6.

@ColinUK - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Colin g

4 7 for me this morning Had a high of 13 yesterday afternoon Then tea time down to 7.3 . pleased I didn't take a correction dose. Blame the heat


----------



## Colin g

4 7 for me this morning Had a high of 13 yesterday afternoon Then tea time down to 7.3 . pleased I didn't take a correction dose. Blame the heat


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6 at 6am for me although that toilet break was enough to trigger a foot on the floor rise. 7.9 at 7:30

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

it was 9.3 frist test but had been a wake for a whie and i dide eat a biscuit in the midel of the night(i was 5.2 and didn't know which why it was going)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Just to let people know who haven't spotted it I have started a new thread for your pre tea/evening reading to see how your day has gone.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/before-tea-evening-meal.101618/


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.2 (libre not fingerprick). Suspicious as to why but I'll take it. 
Still cant taste coffee


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 7.5 for me at 7.45 on this fine and sunny morning (again) wish it was just a bit cooler at night.


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon good peeps. It was 6.2 for me this morning. 

Has anyone actually melted yet? I felt like a puddle on legs after my morning walk and the sun hadn't even shown its face at that point.


----------



## Barrowman

Bloden said:


> Afternoon good peeps. It was 6.2 for me this morning.
> 
> Has anyone actually melted yet? I felt like a puddle on legs after my morning walk and the sun hadn't even shown its face at that point.


LOL I like that. I haven’t had a walk for about three weeks now, I bought a secondhand exercise bike - now doing my walking in the garage until the weather cools down.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Afternoon good peeps. It was 6.2 for me this morning.
> 
> Has anyone actually melted yet? I felt like a puddle on legs after my morning walk and the sun hadn't even shown its face at that point.


We're on our way back from holiday and decided to stop off at a town we wanted to go to. We had a bit of a walk and some lunch then headed back to the air conditioning in the car, it was far too hot! We'll have to go back another time.

The only thing is, we're now headed home where the temperature is 35° and the house has been shut up. Its going to be boiling in there !


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin Hope you get a cooling breeze from somewhere. Our class is just after midday so we are going to be sweltering. We will be taking 5 gallons of water but think I will need to traipse the showground with the container and lug more back for GGs. It is going to be "HOT, HOT, HOT


Hope you havent melted yet! Our instructor started lessons at 7.30 am this morning, to beat the heat, and said it was quite cold and misty then! It was 29 degrees on the car thermometer driving home at 11.30 after ours! Luckily half the arena was still in shade, so we did the technical bits down the shady side. 
Passed a pall of smoke on the way home, the other side of one of the villlages we go through, and met a fire engine on its way to it. There have been so many field fires in the last few days, the fire brigade is rushed off its feet.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Hope you havent melted yet! Our instructor started lessons at 7.30 am this morning, to beat the heat, and said it was quite cold and misty then! It was 29 degrees on the car thermometer driving home at 11.30 after ours! Luckily half the arena was still in shade, so we did the technical bits down the shady side.
> Passed a pall of smoke on the way home, the other side of one of the villlages we go through, and met a fire engine on its way to it. There have been so many field fires in the last few days, the fire brigade is rushed off its feet.


Just home and onto my second cool drink to wash down some paracetamol for a nasty headache which is developing. Our class was at 12.30pm and there was no shade on the showground and an hours work unloading the carriage and setting it all up and harnessing horses before we went into the ring and then another hour getting all packed up to leave, although thankfully a slight breeze picked up a bit later in the afternoon. 
We came third which was a reasonable result as there was stiff competition and whilst Zak was really up for it, Arthur let the side down. Our friend Paul won it with his welsh cob and a commercial operator with a pair  of warmbloods who does weddings and funerals etc came second. Even if Arthur had gone better we would have struggled to improve our placing, so I think it was as good a result as we could hope for. Can't say I enjoyed it but it is done and I have managed my levels pretty well during the day itself but needed 5 teaspoons of honey and 5 jelly beans with my breakfast to prevent my levels dropping into the red and had another 2 jelly babies and a couple of bites of Ian's Magnum ice cream to lift levels as they were dropping during the day and currently 4.2 and dropping again now that I am rehydrating! And that was with another 2 unit Levemir reduction this morning..... that is -9 units in 3.5 days/ If this weather was to continue for another couple of weeks I probably wouldn't need any insulin at all at the current rate of reduction. Maybe a heat wave is the cure we have all been waiting for!   

We spotted a fire a couple of miles south of the farm as we were returning home. Turns out it was a neighbouring farmer's combined harvester overheated and set fire whilst he was harvesting a field of rape. Thankfully the fire brigade kept it from spreading but the machine is a write off.... Probably about £100,000 of equipment up in smoke and no hope of a replacement for at least a week and he has crops of rape and wheat desperately in need of harvest now before the weather changes.. Who would be a farmer... especially tenant farmer as he is!


----------



## gll

Waking part 2 
9.2 after this afternoon's sleep (can't really call it a nap since it has the cheek to bring FOTF to the party)


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Just home and onto my second cool drink to wash down some paracetamol for a nasty headache which is developing


Congratulations on your placing! It sounds like you did the best you could. I must say, after I'd untacked my horse this morning, I suddenly had to have a sit down and a bottle of water, my blood pressure's on the low side at the best of times, and I think it dropped with the dehydration. I was riding a newly broken in pony this morning, and just doing simple exercises in mostly walk and a bit of trot, to improve his straightness and get him going forward, but it was quite hard work even so! My Bgs stayed on the right side of hypo, fortunately! 
One of the field fires round here in the last week accounted for a hugely expensive combine. All the farmers here use them and then pass them on to the nest farmer who needs them, and they’re all booked up in advance, I was wondering where that leaves the farmers further down the line waiting for their turn with that particular machine, it’s not something that you can just go and get a new one off ebay!


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Our friend Paul won it with his welsh cob and a commercial operator with a pair of warmbloods who does weddings and funerals etc came second


Had to share this with you, I was talking about your day with OH, (who is an accountant and sound businessman). His comment was, that if the professional could afford to turn up at a show today, he obv hasn’t got any bookings at the moment!


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Had to share this with you, I was talking about your day with OH, (who is an accountant and sound businessman). His comment was, that if the professional could afford to turn up at a show today, he obv hasn’t got any bookings at the moment!


Very true but he did 2 weddings yesterday so he isn't short of a penny or two.... He specializes in doing Asian weddings and I think they may be less likely to be on a Saturday than in our culture.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Waking part 2
> 9.2 after this afternoon's sleep (can't really call it a nap since it has the cheek to bring FOTF to the party)


Well I am on my second bite at the "waking " cherry too and a disappointing 10.0 for me this time, but my levels have gone high the last 3 nights. I think the heat is releasing the basal insulin quicker but then it is running out later in the day. 
Mine was a lovely sound refreshing sleep (hope yours was too) so definitely not a nap but without Libre I can't see if FOTF is happening.... probably though.  I chucked a couple of units of Fiasp at mine and heading out for a walk to do evening stables as soon as my coffee is gone and may continue on into the night for a longer leg stretch as it is so much more pleasant now than it was in the day and I love the quiet and darkness and we have a fab moon and sky at the mo. Hoping to see some of the Perseid meteor shower maybe. My garden is great for star gazing as it is nice and dark.


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> All the farmers here use them and then pass them on to the nest farmer who needs them, and they’re all booked up in advance,


Most farmers round here own their own (well on finance  ) because trying to time the harvest with the weather is too critical..... we still get rain up here  Fields tend to be smaller here too I think and the terrain is hilly and the weather more variable so the timing of harvest for each individual field and crop is more critical ie south and west facing ripens considerably quicker than north and east facing etc..... or maybe it is just that the farmers round here are less organizedHopefully a neighbour who has finished their harvest will be able to offer their machine but combine's are high risk due to the nature of how they work and the fine dry dust particles they generate that build up in the working parts. Just so relieved that it didn't develop into a wild fire. I always used to worry about flooding because we live down in the bottom of the valley but it is a sign of the times when I now worry about fire.... far more destructive too. Really feel for all the people who lose homes and livestock and loved ones to fires..... just scary seeing some of the stuff that is happening around the world!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke at 3:30 hot and bothered.  8.3. Finishing a mug of tea after some water then back to bed as far to early! , ☹️


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Congratulations on your placing! It sounds like you did the best you could. I must say, after I'd untacked my horse this morning, I suddenly had to have a sit down and a bottle of water, my blood pressure's on the low side at the best of times, and I think it dropped with the dehydration. I was riding a newly broken in pony this morning, and just doing simple exercises in mostly walk and a bit of trot, to improve his straightness and get him going forward, but it was quite hard work even so! My Bgs stayed on the right side of hypo, fortunately!
> One of the field fires round here in the last week accounted for a hugely expensive combine. All the farmers here use them and then pass them on to the nest farmer who needs them, and they’re all booked up in advance, I was wondering where that leaves the farmers further down the line waiting for their turn with that particular machine, it’s not something that you can just go and get a new one off ebay!


Had a look on Ebay out of curiosity.  There is quite a selection from £300k downwards.  Mostly John Deere in green.  Thee older stuff fit spares or restoration tends to be the red of my youth. Parking/storage might be a problem!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0
We had rain yesterday morning, very surprising


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Red sky here. A warning to you shepherds I guess. Seems very hot this morning even before the sun bursts through. A few clouds in the sky now too which I think bodes well for things starting to cool down.

Well, in all this heat the body is having a tough time for many. However....

My BG 5.2 this morning. Hooray no more dancing around an HS.

Today, an early walk then a major update to the App for some new functionality. I am finding things a bit hard not having my afternoon walk as it is so hot and possibly dangerous in the sun. I like walking on the beach because it gives me the space to think and the occasional dog wanders over to say hello. That always makes me feel good.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 which is a miracle given what I ate yesterday and the lack of sleep - come on rain! It was 35 degrees in the shade yesterday ...

Hope you can all stay cool and hydrated everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A high ( for me) 8.2. Unusual because I had a unicorn day yesterday without spikes. Went to bed on 6.5, had a ginger nut but according to Libre I dropped at midnight and started going up. Perhaps if I hadn’t gotten up so early it may have been lower. I’m not concerned, we all have blips! 

I said yesterday we were going to Northumberland today, my bad, we’re actually going to County Durham. It’s only an hour away so we’re going to stop at the Lambley Viaduct near Haltwhistle and have a walk along the trail there. I’m hoping it’s going to be a tad cooler than of late. We’ll take a picnic, check into hotel at 3, have a swim in the hotel pool, shower and down for dinner. All very civilised, frock and heels packed! Makes a change from walking leggings and boots! 

Have a good day all, and I hope it’s going to be cooler for us all. 

Well done @Gwynn. 
Hope it wasn’t too hot in your house @freesia, I have kept all my windows and curtains closed this last few days and it amazingly has been cooler in the house than out, hopefully  that’s the case for you.  Where have you been for your holiday?  
Well done @rebrascora on yesterday, it can’t have been easy in that heat. I struggled walking from one end of the garden to the other! 

Photo of my unicorn day. Especially pleased as we had rice last night! Normally sends me into the stratosphere.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

Hubby shot out of his side of the pit at half 6 - good idea, I thought, and slid out of my side...it's going to be hot hot hot here today, so I'm glad I've already got the morning walk done and dusted. Then next week, it's going to be autumnal here in N Spain - fab! my favourite N Spanish season, warm and sunny during the day, nice n cool at night, with the odd rain shower. Then the week after, scorchio again.

At last @Gwynn! Congrats!

Ooo, yer big show off with yer fancy unicorn LOL - well done @eggyg!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning all. A 5.9 for me. Looks to be another warm one!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Well in four hours it has gone up 2.9 (don't panic skim readers and Mr Mannering that's the incresde)  to 11.3 (rounded up 3 from 8 to 11). In normal circumstances I would have expected it to drop slightly. But this oppressive heat is not normal!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here. For me, the only thing this heat is good for is lower BGs.


----------



## goodybags

on thisSunshine Sunday 5.7 for me today
Congratulations on the House Specials @Gwynn & @Robin

had a very very relaxing birthday yesterday..shhhh I kept it a quiet one.
the only cake that passed my lips was just a single chocolate eclair
I have another left for today 

Yesterday evening was most disappointed @ the attitude Tesco pharmacy,
who said to me well your GP only uploaded the request to us yesterday,
we haven’t got NovaMix or Trulicitym they are very expensive medications,
we no longer keep in stock. I was lost for words at their attitude which was, they will be in on Monday or Tuesday 
I then went to a proper pharmacy and got the Trulicity,which was on the shelf and available, suppose serves me right for not using a “Propper Pharmacy“ in the first place.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Barrowman

Morning fellow sufferers, It's a 6.7 for me at 6.45 this morning after a restless hot night.

Off to Argos later to pick up a new tower fan after mine decided to pack up at 2.45 this morning,


----------



## rebrascora

Well a very disappointing 10.5 for me this morning. My levels just would not come down after I woke up from my first sleep. I injected 3 stacked corrections of 2units, 1.5 and then 2 units again and the lowest I came down to was 9.5! If I hadn't put my insulin in the cool box with the food and drinks yesterday I would have assumed it had got cooked but it doesn't have that excuse. I haven't increased my basal this morning just left it at yesterday's dose so I may end up firefighting with lazy Fiasp. I've shot myself 3 units just to correct it this morning and deal with any FOTF, so we will see if that works before I consider a breakfast bolus. 

@eggyg Your unicorn is a very handsome beast. A very pleasing thing to behold.

Many congratulations to @Robin and @Gwynn on achieving the nominated optimum reading this morning. Well done guys!

Wordle certainly had me scratching my head this morning. Got there in 4 in the end but it challenged the grey matter.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here.


Yippee!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 for me. I managed a 98% yesterday which i'm happy about after my levels Tuesday and Wednesday.

Congrats to @Gwynn and @Robin on your HS. @goodybags happy birthday for yesterday. @rebrascora i hope your levels settle.


eggyg said:


> I have kept all my windows and curtains closed this last few days and it amazingly has been cooler in the house than out, hopefully that’s the case for you.  Where have you been for your holiday


@eggyg it was boiling in our house when we got home. The sun is fully on the back of our house from 12-7, the hottest part of the day! We closed the curtains on the back and opened the windows on the front to catch an occasional breeze then put the fan on. It didn't cool downstairs until around 10pm and upstairs stayed hotter for ages.
We went to Whitby, it was lovely, we visited quite a few places around there and did so much walking my feet are still swollen. I recorded our walks, we did just under 40 miles over the week (that is a massive amount for me!). Have a lovely break. County Durham is somewhere i would like to go.

Have a good day everyone. Stay safe in the sun.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Wordle certainly had me scratching my head this morning. Got there in 4 in the end but it challenged the grey matter.


Also got in 4, but sat there for ages trying to work out every permutation of where my 3 correct but misplaced letters could go. Then eventually the light dawned. OH hasn’t tackled it yet, I’m looking forward to the blank/puzzled expression.


----------



## Colin g

8.1 for me this morning . Had a few carbs before bed as it was heading low .


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Cloudy today, but still quite warm and humid.  Showers forecast.

6.3 this morning @ 8am.

Had a fab day yesterday as it was a friend's 50th.  Tables booked outside at the local, where a fantastic rock/soul band were playing (they do it for charity).  All ages in the band and what I love, saxophone/swing music.  I cannot believe I got up and did the twist! Not just once either! Came home intending to eat in the garden at 8pm but it rained!  Not a lot, not enough to revive the lawn.  So retired indoors and watched the Bob Marley concert.

Congratulations to @Gwynn and @Robin on your HS.  Congrats to @eggyg on your unicorn!

@freesia so glad you had a lovely holiday  

Have a fab day everyone and  hope the heat relents


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Also got in 4, but sat there for ages trying to work out every permutation of where my 3 correct but misplaced letters could go. Then eventually the light dawned. OH hasn’t tackled it yet, I’m looking forward to the blank/puzzled expression.


I failed and lost my streak! I could kick myself! 
 Mr Eggy still pondering, he’s gone to pack, hoping it’ll occur to him. I’m not giving him any clues!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 4.8 for me. I managed a 98% yesterday which i'm happy about after my levels Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Congrats to @Gwynn and @Robin on your HS. @goodybags happy birthday for yesterday. @rebrascora i hope your levels settle.
> 
> @eggyg it was boiling in our house when we got home. The sun is fully on the back of our house from 12-7, the hottest part of the day! We closed the curtains on the back and opened the windows on the front to catch an occasional breeze then put the fan on. It didn't cool downstairs until around 10pm and upstairs stayed hotter for ages.
> We went to Whitby, it was lovely, we visited quite a few places around there and did so much walking my feet are still swollen. I recorded our walks, we did just under 40 miles over the week (that is a massive amount for me!). Have a lovely break. County Durham is somewhere i would like to go.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Stay safe in the sun.


I love Whitby, our first holiday together in 1978! In a caravan on the cliff tops past the abbey. Walking up those steps everyday was a killer! 
Well done on your mileage in this heat. I’ve done 3.5 miles this week!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Well done on your mileage in this heat. I’ve done 3.5 miles this week


It wasn't too bad with the sea breeze and plenty of stops for drinks. We couldn't have done it without that breeze!


----------



## Jenny65

6.4 for me this morning, may be FOTF though as it has gone up overnight without any food etc for the previous 17 hours!  last food at 5pm and then lay in until 10am at 8.30pm my reading was 6.3, went on a late night walk at 11pm and apart from water had nothing to drink or eat until my morning reading, I always wonder how it can rise when no food is eaten over a long period of time.  I guess there really is a lot of glucose stored in my liver 

Watching Lucifer on Netflix today as sitting in a dark room with a fan on waiting for the thunderstorms (I love thunder)

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Jenny65 said:


> 6.4 for me this morning, may be FOTF though as it has gone up overnight without any food etc for the previous 17 hours!  last food at 5pm and then lay in until 10am at 8.30pm my reading was 6.3, went on a late night walk at 11pm and apart from water had nothing to drink or eat until my morning reading, I always wonder how it can rise when no food is eaten over a long period of time.  I guess there really is a lot of glucose stored in my liver
> 
> Watching Lucifer on Netflix today as sitting in a dark room with a fan on waiting for the thunderstorms (I love thunder)
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the weekend.



Internet friend in Ireland has a Metrological Office warning for thunder from 3:00pm this afternoon.  Apparently it may include rain and hail!  ️☔


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.0 for me

Garden rubbish bagged and under cover. Not going to bother with the recycling centre today it'll be heaving.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 7.9 but slowly rising. Suppose I had better sort some brunch out and bust out the fiasp.
Still nada on the coffee tasting front.

No plans today. Still not really feeling up to much.


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone    Altho I suspect by the time I’ve sent this it will be afternoon

11.6 on waking today compared to 8.3 and 8.4 the past 2 days - overall though my blood sugar is more in range after altering my ratios - it just tends to go a bit haywire overnight 

It’s way too hot  not sure how much more of this heat I can tolerate - may need to move to Antarctica at this rate


----------



## Gwynn

Telemóveis said:


> Good morning everyone    Altho I suspect by the time I’ve sent this it will be afternoon
> 
> 11.6 on waking today compared to 8.3 and 8.4 the past 2 days - overall though my blood sugar is more in range after altering my ratios - it just tends to go a bit haywire overnight
> 
> It’s way too hot  not sure how much more of this heat I can tolerate - may need to move to Antarctica at this rate


Apparently it is minus 60 degrees C in antarctica right now. Might need to take a pair of gloves or two


----------



## Grannylorraine

Afternoon

8.2 for me this morning, but I did forget to take any meds yesterday.  Been out for a nice long walk with my friends, it was too hot even at 8.30 this morning for us to run, so we did a nice long walk instead, then stopped for coffee and a nice chat.  Going out this afternoon to meet another friend for coffee and chatting.  
congratulations @Gwynn and @Robin on your HS.

we might get some rain or possibly storms tomorrow, although the temperature is still predicted to be around 29 degrees, so although cooler than the past few days it will still be hot, Tuesday onwards change of some more rain and more normal temperatures of 24.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. I'm the Wicked Witch in Wizard of Oz. Agh. 

Bloods seem to have stabilised after sticking to low carb for a week, down from double figures, very pleased. 6.4 this morning. Stay cool all.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 on waking about 6 am this morning, went downstairs and let dogs out, fed & walked them. Took bloods before breakfast at 8.40 am now 5.6!
Sea fret here this morning, in a rush to get dogs out and home before sun burnt it back. Very warm here again, I love it


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ditto said:


> Hello all. I'm the Wicked Witch in Wizard of Oz. Agh.
> 
> Bloods seem to have stabilised after sticking to low carb for a week, down from double figures, very pleased. 6.4 this morning. Stay cool all.



I am Count Dracula!  Only the best (5.2)  for me!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 5'9 this morning. The pen I was using had little insulin left, and I was 2 units short of my usual dose. I thought I could leave it like this just for today, eating a few less carbs and considering I'm working and walking in the heat. My BG before lunch shows is working well, so far. 

Last night I got a tip from some lovely customers in a big table, they made my colleague call me to give it to me personally, which is unusual for me. They thanked me and said the service was excellent, which made me even more happy than the cash (tho I'm keeping that as well, thanks!)


----------



## Kaylz

Evening all

I was 10.something this morning and Bruce was 0.4mmol up from last Sunday at 5.8

Thunderstorm warnings have been in place since midday but we haven't seen any, yet, it's been roasting like it has for days now xx


----------



## rayray119

Relished I haven't checked it. It was 9.5(again nor quite steught away though) so far today as far as I know I been in range all day(that's below ten) I half a supsict thatight change letter but I'm happy.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kaylz said:


> Evening all
> 
> I was 10.something this morning and Bruce was 0.4mmol up from last Sunday at 5.8
> 
> Thunderstorm warnings have been in place since midday but we haven't seen any, yet, it's been roasting like it has for days now xx



On the BBC they are kooing the cool down and rain until Tuesday. I might just go back to looking out the window like they did on Radio Caroline!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.1. I seem to be waking up early.


----------



## Jenny65

3.1 for me today!!  I felt really quite unwell and was restless all night with the heat, so got up and did a test.  I was so shocked as havent had any low readings before so took a photo to make sure I wasnt dreaming!  I know this isnt a good thing as such, but as I am type 2 and not on meds am I too beleive I wont have a hypo as not on insulin,  Will it settle if I have my breakfast, or should I just carry on as normal as my doctor doesnt even expect me to test my blood so I would be oblivious if I hadnt got a meter


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Little Miss EXTREMELY Distracted is reporting in, albeit at silly o’ clock (@this moment in time as I type 03:56), on this thread after, I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!, 2 weeks after my last post on here on 31/07/22!!!

A Very early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m not posting a reading today as I’ve just literally eaten some soup before going to bed now & I forgot to test before having the soup: I’ve hardly eaten ANYTHING this past week as I keep forgetting to; I remember when I start to feel faint from long hours of not eating! My sleeping pattern is all over the place & my BS is a bit erratic as my ears have kept bugging me on & off! I seem to be fighting off, for some time now, the triple whammy of shingles, ear infections & Bells Palsy although, that HASN’T shown up yet & I really hope it doesn’t as I can no longer take the steroids needed to fight that off since my severe bout of it in 2017 when they gave me hallucinations: it’s ALL down to me to fight it off if it shows up; have had to a few times post 2017 without steroids & already learnt the only other thing to take is anti-virals as soon as my GP is sure it IS Bells Palsy & won’t prescribe them before that as they can harm me if it’s not!

At first I could only stay awake for 6 hours as I couldn’t sleep longer than 2 hours but, I’m able to sleep for longer now so, able to stay awake for longer too: was dependent on my one anchor of daily meds & Tresiba around lunchtime; the midday alarm has been changed a bit now & then to accommodate my current sleeping pattern at the time with a few late reactions to or just slept through the alarm anyway but, that’s gotten better too & it’s currently at 12:30; was at 16:30 at it’s worse at one point!

Oh! The rest is pretty long winded, you know by now how obsessive I can be, & can be skipped: I won’t know! 

When awake I’ve watched a LOT of Chinese Mandarin drama of varying degrees of like or hate: I definitely can’t handle contemporary Mandarin of “today” & always watch the historical ones!

BUT, I made an exception for the one I’m watching now that I read about on the internet of 2 rising stars with an incredible on screen chemistry in a semi contemporary drama, certainly set at least 200 years later than any historical one I’ve seen, “Arsenal Military Academy” & I thought that the chemistry was a gem between the two leads in Love Story of Court Enemies: this one melts the screen AND it’s severely censored, director was heartbroken to have to cut out about 90 minutes across the 48 episodes & told fans not to keep asking for release of those cut scenes, by the Chinese government with not ONE scene of kissing & not that many intimate moments either! But, when chemistry works it’ll show through any censorship: Marilyn Monroe did through the censorship era before age certificates came into being! It’s set in 1911 when China started drafting young men into military schools after the fall of the Qing dynasty & the steady rise of foreign powers tearing the country apart, with the Japanese being the biggest threat, that lead up to the creation The Peoples’ Republic of China! Of those military schools the best of the best is The Arsenal Military Academy that trains classes of army officers with each class taking 2 years of training. It’s an adaptation of a novel & it aired in 2019 in China during the marking of the 70th anniversary of the creation of The PRC: hence the severest censorship I’ve seen of any Chinese drama! 

The story is about a young girl who had an older brother that got into the AMA but, died in an accident before he attended. She decided to attend in her brother’s name, cut her hair & disguised herself as a young man. She’s good at kung fu & not in anything else coming last, or almost last, in everything else but, as kung fu & sword fighting instructor said during the 1st day of training, why train in those skills in this day & age of guns?: it’s about facing the fear of death & having the intention to kill before you even use a gun! She’s hard working continues training at night when everyone else is in bed, doing loads of laundry for her classmates to get them to train with her to learn, gets better & along the way gains the classes respect. She’s paired with a rich bratty, handsome guy, that’s SO narcissistic that he can’t believe that ANY female can resist him as her dorm roommate that’s been expelled from every school he’s attended & his father, a very important senior minister in the government, gets him in the AMA as a last resort to sort him out! You can probably guess the classic gender bender type rom/com right? But, it’s almost all comedy & very little romance until pretty much near the end of the 48 episodes of this drama: the censorship of SUCH sensitive material about the army, politics & patriotism; he works out pretty early on she’s a girl, has it confirmed later, is very protective of her, starts falling for her but, ALL his charms just doesn’t work on her & he doesn’t know what to do? She falls for another classmate that’s everything her roomie isn’t: pretty much EVERYONE in the class is there for the right reason, out of choice & earned their place; the male & female leads being the exception in that she took her brother’s place & his father pulled strings to get him in!

In between all of the usual love triangle stuff there’s all this overt propaganda of army & politics in the real missions that the students are taken on: indeed they CAN be killed & towards the end, episode 43, the first fatality happens during a mission; about half of the class is killed or severely wounded on the final mission, episode 47, before they graduate! The rest of the class left alive & able get their revenge in taking out the Japanese villain with the just the a little “walking off into the sunset”, literally male & female leads holding hands with the sun setting on the horizon, with an unspoken resolution of the triangle!

Nope! The politics and patriotism is centre stage here & not the romance! BUT, when chemistry between two actors works: it works; NOT a hit, though, in China & it’s a MASSIVE hit globally outside despite censorship and political agenda!

It’s not at all the type of Chinese drama I’d ever watch & gave it a go because it KEPT getting mentioned!

It was very slow going for me, though as I could only HEAR about, 25% of it, to start with, as almost all of the different historical eras’ spoken language I’ve learnt to hear just wasn’t used in 1911! I skipped most of it, politics, as that was the heaviest to go through the first few rounds & only now, after retraining my ear for a more recent era of language, am I watching all of it on round 4! I’m learning more & will keep watching each round of 48 episodes until I can’t learn anything new: I always do that!

There’s no doubt about it! Actor Xue Kai & actress Bai Lu will be MASSIVE stars now & indeed they’ve been paired together in 3 tv productions now & I’ll watch “The Legends” an historical fictional fantasy next that was aired in China earlier in 2019 that’s not so censored, all productions are & it’s worth bearing that in mind, where apparently they “set the screen on fire”! There’s one other production that began airing in 2021, I don’t know anything other than that yet, & I’ll check in on it in about another year or so for the subtitles to come through & will watch that one too! They’re contracted to the same tv company & they’ve certainly taken note in pairing them up in more!

The subtitles are very good, by the way & the best I’ve seen so far: it’s just ME determined to HEAR as much as I can; it’s slowly teaching me Chinese grammar as the “weird Chinese” as our older generations of the family have always said about my younger siblings & I is Chinese with English grammar and syntax! 

WOW! That was a LONG post!  It’ll be shorter tomorrow; I promise!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 on the nose today 

Im working today, but off to see podiatrist first thing this morning,
foot ulcer hasn’t 100% healed but almost there.

cant believe were Into the second half of August already,
have a great day everybody


----------



## Jenny65

I have had a banana with my porridge to see if my levels can rise from 3.1 to something more respectable, will test again at 8.  At least I know that my body woke me up and made me feel awful to tell me something was wrong, and I have enjoyed the banana (something I have avoided since being diagnosed)  someone on my facebook told me to have a jelly baby or orange juice but I have nothing in the house like that at all, lucky I had a banana to be honest.


----------



## Jenny65

goodybags said:


> Good morning 7.0 on the nose today
> 
> Im working today, but off to see podiatrist first thing this morning,
> foot ulcer hasn’t 100% healed but almost there.
> 
> cant believe were Into the second half of August already,
> have a great day everybody


Good Morning Goodybags,

I hope your visit to the podiatrist goes well.

Have a lovely day (I am looking forward to the thunder storms heading this way  )


----------



## eggyg

Morning all from a hot and sticky County Durham. I haven’t really slept so no precise reading. But from 00.50 to now, they range from 5-6.3. I scored 5.2 at 3.29am! I haven’t felt this hot in bed since we were in Lindos, Rhodes in 2018! It’s been dreadful even with the small fan on I found in the wardrobe in the hotel bedroom, it wasn’t very powerful unfortunately.

Supposed to be cooler today with a spot of rain. After breakfast we’re hoping to drive to Blanchland and have a walk by the Derwent Reservoir. Yesterday’s walk to the Lambley Viaduct didn’t pan out as we hoped, got about half way and turned around and drove a bit nearer. We did end up walking across it, no shade at all up there, but didn’t do much of the trail. 2.6 miles all told but 16 floors! Tough going in over 30 degrees. We will definitely go back as it is a stunning area. Had a nice meal in the hotel restaurant, I got my insulin just right, TBF I had a fairly low carb meal, bruschetta then sea bass with one potato, a light  tomato and vodka sauce and some greens, and I didn’t finish it. No pudding as I was stuffed! Three standard glasses of Sauvignon Blanc.

Have a good day all, I hope we all get the promised rain.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all!

Yesterday morning was 6.5 and today a 6.7. 
Ankle still nicely swollen and the bruising is coming out and making my leg, torso, arm and back a kaleidoscope of colour. 

ISVA zoom call later for an update. 

Oh whoever came up with the idea of mixing those little chocolate pot puddings with mascarpone I applaud you and hate you in equal measure! I mixed them with half a tub of mascarpone, a small pot of double cream whipped in to soft peaks and dotted raspberries through the resultant mousse mixture. Delicious! Very rich and much lower carb than the original puddings as well!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, it had better cool down soon, my blood glucose is getting lower and lower. Did stay out of the red last night, though. Off for blood tests in a mo, usual lot, I think, though the receptionist insisted they’d got to be fasting this time, having insisted they don’t have to be, the last couple of times I've had them.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 4'9. My BG yesterday stayed fairly low despite the basal reduction, so today I just put one unit up instead of the 2 I usually would.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. A bit of thunder through the night but no rain (I might have slept through it if there was any)

BG 5.3 very respectable tease !!!

Out walking in a few minutes. Not as starkly sunny so hopefully cooler.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 for me after a hot, sticky, sleepless night. I may need a nap later. Its forecast to feel like 30° again here with only a 30% chance of a rain shower at 8pm. Where are the thunderstorms?

@Lanny nice to see you posting. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Very sleep deprived with this heat as many of us are. 5.8 this morning. Off to see if my new hens have survived - picked them up yesterday evening. Was meant to have 3 hylines - a rather ordinary gingery hybrid - but the breeder had a problem as one was lame and she was struggling to catch another out of her mixed batch of point of lay in a very large shed. So I came away with one black, one white and one ginger. Hopefully that will get new laid eggs back on the breakfast table.
Temperature 19 degrees. Praying for rain.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Kaylz

MikeyBikey said:


> On the BBC they are kooing the cool down and rain until Tuesday. I might just go back to looking out the window like they did on Radio Caroline!


Thunderstorm started at 4am, there wasn't any rain until after 6am and only light drizzle now, still not any cooler though


----------



## Jules77

Hi newbie here . I woke with a 9.3 today I'm not sure if this is good it bad as I am finally getting my head out of sand and learning how to deal with being diabetic


----------



## Jenny65

eggyg said:


> Morning all from a hot and sticky County Durham. I haven’t really slept so no precise reading. But from 00.50 to now, they range from 5-6.3. I scored 5.2 at 3.29am! I haven’t felt this hot in bed since we were in Lindos, Rhodes in 2018! It’s been dreadful even with the small fan on I found in the wardrobe in the hotel bedroom, it wasn’t very powerful unfortunately.
> 
> Supposed to be cooler today with a spot of rain. After breakfast we’re hoping to drive to Blanchland and have a walk by the Derwent Reservoir. Yesterday’s walk to the Lambley Viaduct didn’t pan out as we hoped, got about half way and turned around and drove a bit nearer. We did end up walking across it, no shade at all up there, but didn’t do much of the trail. 2.6 miles all told but 16 floors! Tough going in over 30 degrees. We will definitely go back as it is a stunning area. Had a nice meal in the hotel restaurant, I got my insulin just right, TBF I had a fairly low carb meal, bruschetta then sea bass with one potato, a light  tomato and vodka sauce and some greens, and I didn’t finish it. No pudding as I was stuffed! Three standard glasses of Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> Have a good day all, I hope we all get the promised rain.


lovely photo @eggyg


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me. 

Looks like may or may not get some rain this evening. Who knows? Very humid at moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

morning

8.2 this morning, had a lovely day yesterday meeting up with someone I haven't seen for over 2 years. I don't feel great this morning rather headachy.  Like most of you difficulty sleeping due to how hot and sticky it is, currently 27 degrees here, but we might get some rain this afternoon/evening.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.

Very relieved to get a 4.8 this morning..... that's more like it! Upped my Levemir by 2 units last night and took it earlier but still needed corrections. I have upped my morning Levemir by 2 this morning as well in anticipation of cooler weather but also because I needed a correction during the day yesterday despite the blistering heat and being out in it throughout the afternoon again at a club drive. Thankfully it was just a short drive at a very steady pace and the horses coped fine.

@Jenny65 Did you retest when you got that 3.1? My guess is that it is probably a rogue reading with you not being on any medication. You should always do a second test when you get a reading which is unexpected. Pleased you enjoyed your banana though. 

@eggyg This weekend being so hectic with the horses and the heat  I kept meaning to ask where you were booked into and then it kept slipping my mind. Blanchland is lovely and Derwent Reservoir is just a few miles away. Will PM you my phone number and see if we can arrange to meet up.

@Jules77 Welcome to the thread. Pleased you have joined us. 9.3 is OK. Could be better but certainly could be worse. I beat you with a 10.5 yesterday  Ideally you are looking to be somewhere between 4 and 7 but it is easier said than done, especially with insulin. Hopefully your will pick up some tips to improve it as you frequent the forum more regularly. One thing o consider is when you tested. Many of us test as soon as we wake up before we get out of bed because just the act of swinging our legs out and standing up can trigger the liver to start releasing glucose to give us energy for the day. So if you tested after perhaps visiting the bathroom and making a coffee it could well have risen a couple of mmols which makes it look less good, so your waking reading might have been near 7 if you didn't test till a while after you got up. I now inject my insulin before I get out of bed so that it can start work on that glucose the liver is releasing, which helps prevent my levels rising too much after I get up.

@Lanny. Good to see you back, but sorry to read that you are struggling with more health issues. That drama sounds really good but I wouldn't have the patience to read subtitles even if I had a TV. It was entertaining to read your account of it though.


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> I came away with one black, one white and one ginger.


The Witches of Eastwick!


----------



## JACK123456789

Both days over the weekend woke up over 20 so didnt eat much yesterday and woke to a 15.4 this morning


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 4.8 here. Popular number this morning!

Not much planned for today cos still checking, tweaking, checking my Pod settings. I've been daring and attached my latest Pod to my behind. I managed to take a pic of said behind, to check that the cannula had inserted correctly. The things we do for our diabetes!

Hiya @Lanny! So nice to hear from you.  Sorry to hear about your ongoing health issues tho. I'm amazed how you manage to stay so positive.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Thought we'd have a dull day with rain yesterday but in the end it was another hot sunny day despite a grey start.  Again today rain is forecast, but it looks like it might turn out like yesterday as the cloud is breaking up.

4.2 this morning.  2 x JBs and about 1/3rd of a biscuit took me up to 11.4 half an hour later, now down to 7.4.

@Jenny65 and @rebrascora non diabetics can go as low as 3.0, so it may not necessarily have been a rogue reading.  There were some interesting experiments done on the Libre FB group early on when the Libre first came out.  One or two non-diabetic partners (obviously with too much money!  LOL!) wore the Libre for two weeks and discovered they could drop to 3.0 on the odd occasion.  I asked my DSN about it and she told me that it was possible and she had tested at 3.0 once.

Lovely photo @eggyg.... looking at the river behind you there's not a lot of water there!

@Lanny nice to see you back!  Not nice to hear you are not so well.


----------



## Karen70

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Good morning and hello, just to add another reading to the list mine was actually 6.0 all night and on waking this morning


----------



## Karen70

Tumble said:


> A very rubbish 11.0.  I also had chinese last night and didn't really know how to count the carbs in it so just guessed.  But it's my highest reading in weeks so trying not to be too hard on myself.


I also have high readings in the morning g if I have had a Chinese, I think it's because the carbs are complex so it's hard to keep it in check, but I think half a life is no life, so we may as well live it well


----------



## Colin g

4.4 for me this morning . Nice cool day so me and the dog will get a good walk this afternoon


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 6.2 for me at 07.45 this fine day.......


----------



## Lanny

12:40 BS 5.0  Waking after a few hours of sleep & I’m very pleased by that! Just had meds & tresiba & gulped down some more soup! That’s the good!

Now the bad or at least the ugly: my cycle has started just before I went to bed after posting earlier so, at least it saved me a bedding change if I’d slept & woken up to find that out! So, as per recent past experience, I’m going to be wiped out again with tiredness! Uuh! Sigh!  Dialled down the NR & still stuck in 84 tresiba, as I’ve stayed on that having learnt the HARD way NOT to fiddle with that! Though I was tempted to up it when my BS was erratic & I think I was right to not change when I hardly ate anything this week!

May go for another 40 winks now? I certainly feel tired! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> The Witches of Eastwick!


I watched First Wives Club yesterday and it could be Bette, Goldie and Diane!


----------



## ColinUK

JACK123456789 said:


> Both days over the weekend woke up over 20 so didnt eat much yesterday and woke to a 15.4 this morning


Do you have about notion about why it was so stubbornly high?


----------



## pawprint91

7.4 for me this morning, was 6.3 last night, so starting to wonder if it's time to bring back the one unit of night time basal insulin, as it's started to slowly rise nightly by 0.5-1 consistently.


----------



## pawprint91

Karen70 said:


> I also have high readings in the morning g if I have had a Chinese, I think it's because the carbs are complex so it's hard to keep it in check, but I think half a life is no life, so we may as well live it well


I was really happy when I had a Chinese on Friday - I stayed under 10 the whole time after eating! BUT I was then still at 8/9 in the morning, so this is probably why! I had some extra novorapid in the morning with breakfast (I wouldn't usually have any with breakfast at the moment, in the honeymoon phase) and it was back to normal by lunch


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

Was 10.something for me today, the lack of sleep is really getting to me and my anxiety was through the roof as the gas service was being done today (2 months earlier than last year), the letters stated PM and the guy turned up at 11am, a phone call in advance to say might have been nice! xx


----------



## Nige13

Mine was 6.9 which is amazing for me


----------



## JACK123456789

ColinUK said:


> Do you have about notion about why it was so stubbornly high?


i had another pasta dish with a small amount of garlic bread tryed somthing new by having insulin half an hour after my meal to see if it will out last the pasta that way but not sure it worked haha


----------



## Wannie

sorry for late posting, I received an early morning message asking if I could look after my granddaughters, aged 4 & 1 for the day, had a fun but hectic day with them as usual.  
Reading at 0600 was 7 probably due to the strawberries and Alpro (no sugars) yoghurt at 10pm. retested before breakfast at 0730 - 5.1 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.1


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8. High humidity but no rain = a very sticky sleepless night.

Hope the weather gods are sending us all something better very soon.


----------



## ColinUK

Sleepless night and a 6.7 this morning. 
Physio appointment this morning miles away but it was that or a phone appointment in six weeks time which I did question the usefulness of as a physio appointment. 

Hopefully it’ll be much cooler tonight and I’ll sleep better and wake up in the fives.


----------



## ColinUK

I should add that I only called to book the physio appointment yesterday. They had a cancellation for today hence the speedy turnaround but honestly what’s the point of offering a phone physio appointment as an option ffs.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today.

at the moment we have gentle rain which is most welcome, 
my podiatrist visit went well yesterday 
toe almost fully healed from ulcer,
back in regular footwear (well training shoes to be exact) 

hope your physio appointment goes well @ColinUK 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very late up for me at 6am

BG 4.9

Have a great day whatever you are doing


----------



## rayray119

10.2 but that would be thanks to the eating midle of the night.  

Yesterday evening I was seemed to plumbtering.  I had biscuit (I eat the busult when I was 4.8 which was when I was just checking anyway) a I one one sweet I noticed I was really dropping after I ate the bisut so would need something faster so that's when I had the sweet thinking I that would do it it didn't the hypo still came) so needed to treet again So was not really surprising I shot up to  15.3 by bed. Gave myself 1 and half units woke up couple of hours letter so though I better check it was 5.2 so had biscuit. Woke up again at 2.45 so checked again and 4.7 that's when I ate a biscuit and a few Stickers(so over did a bit this time) I sis wake again at around 4 or 4.30 but didn't check this time perhaps I shoud have. Half done half a unit correction 



Anyway got a gastonogist appointment unfortunately have to travel for it decided I'm going to treet myself to brackfast at the trian station. Thinking am almond croissant and a flat white.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. 
Had bloods done yesterday, hospital had sent a bag and labels through, and the letter referred to cholesterol, which I had discussed with the doctor at my review because Ive just started statins, but vaguely referred to 'other routine bloods' So I asked the nurse at the surgery, and she said, haven’t a clue, the labels are coded and the lab will know what they need, I just have to put them in the right colour bottles. 
Oh, and one of them looks to be a urine test, could you pop to the loo if I give you a sample pot? (I hate it when that happens, I was a well brought up gal, and  I’ve always 'been' just before I leave the house'. 'we only need a little bit…' the nurse added helpfully!)
Anyway, the upshot is, the results go to the hospital, they don’t appear on my online patient access, and they don’t send the results to the GP and the GP doesn’t ask for them. And the hospital won’t contact me unless anything's out of range, If I want the results, I can contact the hospital.
 'But the Diabetes nurse here has put you down for an HbA1C in July, so I could do that, and we’ll get the result here…' So I said she may as well, even though I suspect that's one the hospital has asked for. But if I was flagged up for one in July, which I hadn’t been told about, why hadn’t the surgery called me in?
Sorry, rant over, anyone still awake at the end of that deserves a gold star!


----------



## ColinUK

Gold star for you @Robin for peeing on cue!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Gold star for you @Robin for peeing on cue!


Luckily I’d been a good girl and drunk an extra glass of water before I left, to help with the blood letting.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Really restless night resulting in a 12.9.  Bit cooler outside but struggling to get it in the hot uncomfortable flat.  These over-sixties flats are back to back so unless you have a corner one all windows face the same way. ☹️


----------



## New-journey

Good morning. 5.5 for me and managed to survive  London yesterday with heat, delayed trains and snacking rather than proper meals. No hypos! That is success in my world. 
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 and an almost flatfish on the ‘ol Libre graph. Still hot, still sticky, still hardly slept! Had about five minutes of rain last night, no thunder even though it was promised. Back home today to a cooler bedroom! 

Just caught up with yesterday’s posts as I had a busy day yesterday. Nice hotel cooked breakfast, walking clothes on ( summer version, no woolly hats, thermal gloves or waterproofs required). Started off nice and fresh…ish. Then got hotter and hotter. Ended up traversing a stream, fighting our way through woods, and climbing  over “ seen much better days” stiles. A footpath not used much I suspect! Got back to the hotel  3.5 hours later very sweaty and exhausted.  I found I had a PM from our very own @rebrascora asking if we could meet, we’re very close to her abode. Plans made, showers had and we met in the lovely medieval village of Blanchland. Cafe closed so of course we went to the pub! Diet Cokes for the diabetics, a half of pale ale for Mr Eggy, sat in the lovely garden and chatted for England. It felt like we’d known each other for ever. Then Barbara spotted the staff bringing scones over to the table next to us. Well, we had to didn’t we? Of course numpty chops ( me) didn’t have any insulin or Creon with her. Mostly because I’d had a horrible hypo not long before we left the hotel to meet up, as usual I felt sick and had a terrible headache after treating it and vowed to never eat ever again. As I do. But I had recovered sufficiently and the ever organised Barbara had a spare needle and so I duly stole some of her bolus! The scones were absolutely delicious. We parted company at 6 o’clock with promises to meet again soon. Had a great afternoon. As Barabara remarked later on when she texted me, forget Blood Brothers we are now Insulin Sisters!  Thanks Barbara for a lovely mini meet up.

Going for breakfast soon, not sure if we’re going straight home or stopping off somewhere, the forecast is 14/15 degrees with heavy rain, woo hoo! Might have a walk in it if it happens.

Have a good day all.
@Lanny good to see you back. Hope things improve for you.
@ColinUK good luck for your appointment today and hope it helps somewhat.
@Pattidevans you’re correct the river South Tyne was very low, it’s very dry everywhere around here, ground solid and cracked like a dessert.
@Robin I can wee at the drop of a hat!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a correction 2 hrs after tea and one overnight, i've woken to a 5.7. Planning to call into work this morning and sort out some of my things.

@eggyg it sounds like you had a lovely time. Have a safe journey home.
@ColinUK I hope your physio goes well. I have a physio app tomorrow but have been waiting for it since April. When i was referred i had a letter saying basically they were too busy and would write again when i could book. Eventually i had a letter saying i could call for an app and when i did they asked me if i needed a face to face!!!!! Errrr....yes! How do they know how to help you without looking? They'll be doing dental appointments over the phone soon...thats if you can find a dentist!
@Robin Well done for managing 'a little bit'!

Cooler here yesterday but still no rain. Have a good day all.


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning all

4.9 for me today and back to the smiley faces.

I am getting my lashes done today at 7, as I dont drive and its a 40 min walk, there and then back I will get my exercises later which I am happy about. (mind you according to BBC weather my walk will be bang in the middle of a thunder storm and I am not allowed to get my lashes wet so this will be interesting)

Another pound lost too but I am so hungry, off to get breakfast

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Telemóveis

Good morning everyone   

12.9 today… think my evening meal dose may need increasing too - still not entirely sure what’s happening 

Yesterday was slightly stressful - had my online bookkeeping exam but was having technical issues with my laptop - also had a  job centre appointment and then had to do the exam later on my bfs spare laptop which ended up working perfectly - life is too stressful 

Wishing u all a great Tuesday


----------



## Barrowman

6.7 for me on this dull and much cooler day. 
Had six squares of chocolate and a muffin last evening, expected the BG to be higher this morning.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I didn't manage to get on here yesterday. I was too busy setting up my new laptop. You know how it is - getting it to do things the way you want it to do and not let it do the things that Microsoft want it to do. 

Anyway, nearly back to normal and with a nice round 6.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Text from the NHS that my appointment was cancelled. Please call to rebook. 
Called. Offered a phone appointment or the next face to face somewhere else which is roughly a 90 minute journey and not until September 22nd. For physio. 
Needless to say I took the appointment for 22/9


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.3 and an almost flatfish on the ‘ol Libre graph. Still hot, still sticky, still hardly slept! Had about five minutes of rain last night, no thunder even though it was promised. Back home today to a cooler bedroom!
> 
> Just caught up with yesterday’s posts as I had a busy day yesterday. Nice hotel cooked breakfast, walking clothes on ( summer version, no woolly hats, thermal gloves or waterproofs required). Started off nice and fresh…ish. Then got hotter and hotter. Ended up traversing a stream, fighting our way through woods, and climbing  over “ seen much better days” stiles. A footpath not used much I suspect! Got back to the hotel  3.5 hours later very sweaty and exhausted.  I found I had a PM from our very own @rebrascora asking if we could meet, we’re very close to her abode. Plans made, showers had and we met in the lovely medieval village of Blanchland. Cafe closed so of course we went to the pub! Diet Cokes for the diabetics, a half of pale ale for Mr Eggy, sat in the lovely garden and chatted for England. It felt like we’d known each other for ever. Then Barbara spotted the staff bringing scones over to the table next to us. Well, we had to didn’t we? Of course numpty chops ( me) didn’t have any insulin or Creon with her. Mostly because I’d had a horrible hypo not long before we left the hotel to meet up, as usual I felt sick and had a terrible headache after treating it and vowed to never eat ever again. As I do. But I had recovered sufficiently and the ever organised Barbara had a spare needle and so I duly stole some of her bolus! The scones were absolutely delicious. We parted company at 6 o’clock with promises to meet again soon. Had a great afternoon. As Barabara remarked later on when she texted me, forget Blood Brothers we are now Insulin Sisters!  Thanks Barbara for a lovely mini meet up.
> 
> Going for breakfast soon, not sure if we’re going straight home or stopping off somewhere, the forecast is 14/15 degrees with heavy rain, woo hoo! Might have a walk in it if it happens.
> 
> Have a good day all.
> @Lanny good to see you back. Hope things improve for you.
> @ColinUK good luck for your appointment today and hope it helps somewhat.
> @Pattidevans you’re correct the river South Tyne was very low, it’s very dry everywhere around here, ground solid and cracked like a dessert.
> @Robin I can wee at the drop of a hat!


Blanchland looks mighty pretty! And oh to share scones (or scones if you pronounce it that way) with you and @rebrascora one lazy afternoon would be lovely!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Text from the NHS that my appointment was cancelled. Please call to rebook.
> Called. Offered a phone appointment or the next face to face somewhere else which is roughly a 90 minute journey and not until September 22nd. For physio.
> Needless to say I took the appointment for 22/9


They give it with one hand and take it away with the other.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Blanchland looks mighty pretty! And oh to share scones (or scones if you pronounce it that way) with you and @rebrascora one lazy afternoon would be lovely!


That sounds like a perfect afternoon. Eating scones ( rhymes with gone up north) with good friends.


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone, 5.6 for me today. Have eaten a cooked breakfast this morning with a slice of nimble toasted, experimenting with the bread which atm seems to be my nemisis, fingers crossed all will be well. 
Sorry to hear your appointment was cancelled @ColinUK 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

I’m laughing to myself here. Just re read my original post and I’ve put that the ground is hard like a dessert! Just to make it clear I don’t mean a flapjack but meant desert! That’s surely a diabetic faux pas if ever I saw one!


----------



## rayray119

So I d





rayray119 said:


> Anyway got a gastonogist appointment unfortunately have to travel for it decided I'm going to treet myself to brackfast at the trian station. Thinking am almond croissant and a flat white.




So I dispointly discovered that the costa at the train station only did the plain corisants good job I'm not one of those people that bolus before getting to the place and ordering


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> I’m laughing to myself here. Just re read my original post and I’ve put that the ground is hard like a dessert! Just to make it clear I don’t mean a flapjack but meant desert! That’s surely a diabetic faux pas if ever I saw one!



And I has visions of you wading through deep gooey chocolate pudding!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8.1for me this morning


----------



## Lanny

10:22 BS 9.2 Ah well!  Obviously dialled back my NR too much then!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.8 for me today, managed a 4k run yesterday evening, it was so hot and muggy I jst couldn't push myself for the full 5k, then sweated my through my yoga session.

We have had some rain this morning, although by the time I brought the washing in it had stopped, so think it lasted all of 3 mins, however more is forecast for today.

@eggyg - how lovely you were able to meet up and have scones.
@ColinUK - sorry to hear your appointment got cancelled.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me.

Well it did rain yesterday but not enough to warrant having the windscreen wipers on. Must have been a good dozen drops or so.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> it’s very dry everywhere around here, ground solid and cracked like a dessert.


Like that chocolate mousse that got forgotten in the back of the fridge?


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I’m laughing to myself here. Just re read my original post and I’ve put that the ground is hard like a dessert! Just to make it clear I don’t mean a flapjack but meant desert! That’s surely a diabetic faux pas if ever I saw one!


LOL!  Didn't see that before I posted the above!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all...grey and overcast but boy did it rain in the night!  It absolutely lashed down, it was so loud that it woke me up, good thing as the bedroom windows were open.  By the time we got them closed I had to get a towel to mop up the windowsill.  It was a real downpour and continued for ages.  More forecast for early afternoon, perhaps I will make inroads to that pile of ironing now it's a bit cooler.

5.9 after a rubbish night.  Woken firstly by Libre at 00:58 with a 3.7 (tail end of dinner Apidra methinks) and
 again at  4 am with the rain and then kept awake for ages by the noise.

Watched the first two episodes of Celebrity Masterchef last night.  Howled with laughter at Kae's Isles Flottantes, which looked like the dog had been sick.  However  the stuffed and deep fried courgette flowers took me  back to a wonderful memory of sitting in the garden of La Magnanerie hotel in Villeneuve les Avignon and having stuffed courgette flowers for the very first time.  Absolute heaven!  Why do we not see more of them on British menus?  @eggyg and the others who grow em.. now there's an idea for you!

@ColinUK so sorry to hear your appointment has been cancelled.  I have this mental pic of a physio on the phone saying things like "raise the right femur and push your thumb deep into the sacroiliac nerve" whilst the patient is going "Huh?"

Oh and what a lovely interlude you had @eggyg and @rebrascora... it's lovely to meet in person isn't it?


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Like that chocolate mousse that got forgotten in the back of the fridge?


Not likely in my house!

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Scone, scone, who cares how it's pronounced? I want one NOW!  Glad to hear you had a fab get-together @eggyg and @rebrascora. Blanchland looks amazing, like stepping back in time, not a uPVC window in sight, lovely.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all...grey and overcast but boy did it rain in the night!  It absolutely lashed down, it was so loud that it woke me up, good thing as the bedroom windows were open.  By the time we got them closed I had to get a towel to mop up the windowsill.  It was a real downpour and continued for ages.  More forecast for early afternoon, perhaps I will make inroads to that pile of ironing now it's a bit cooler.
> 
> 5.9 after a rubbish night.  Woken firstly by Libre at 00:58 with a 3.7 (tail end of dinner Apidra methinks) and
> again at  4 am with the rain and then kept awake for ages by the noise.
> 
> Watched the first two episodes of Celebrity Masterchef last night.  Howled with laughter at Kae's Isles Flottantes, which looked like the dog had been sick.  However  the stuffed and deep fried courgette flowers took me  back to a wonderful memory of sitting in the garden of La Magnanerie hotel in Villeneuve les Avignon and having stuffed courgette flowers for the very first time.  Absolute heaven!  Why do we not see more of them on British menus?  @eggyg and the others who grow em.. now there's an idea for you!
> 
> @ColinUK so sorry to hear your appointment has been cancelled.  I have this mental pic of a physio on the phone saying things like "raise the right femur and push your thumb deep into the sacroiliac nerve" whilst the patient is going "Huh?"
> 
> Oh and what a lovely interlude you had @eggyg and @rebrascora... it's lovely to meet in person isn't it?


I once, many years ago tried to stuff a courgette flower. Not as easy as it sounds or looks! I’ve just got home and been out already to pick a courgette, I don’t like them getting too big, and because of the rain all the flowers have been knocked off.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Not likely in my house!
> 
> Morning all.  4.9 here.
> 
> Scone, scone, who cares how it's pronounced? I want one NOW!  Glad to hear you had a fab get-together @eggyg and @rebrascora. Blanchland looks amazing, like stepping back in time, not a uPVC window in sight, lovely.


Blanchland is stunning but because of all the gabbing I didn’t get any photos!  I think Mr Eggy got a few. The pub was absolutely amazing, very dungeony.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was 9.9 for me this morning. I was putting off posting because I have been battling to get my levels down so I could have breakfast as I like to post whilst I am sitting eating breakfast, but it has taken till now to come down and I got distracted and missed the boat, so I'm now hypo and still no breakfast, but posting whilst I wait for hypo to resolve and then will have to wait again for Fiasp to work. Had a very late walk last night and a full muck out so really hoped my evening basal of 2.5u would be enough. I was so tempted to put in 1 unit Fiasp correction at bedtime for a 7.9 that was clearly rising slightly but I was good and resisted the temptation.... wrong decision on this occasion. I was a sleepy head this morning so late to inject my Levemir which hasn't helped the situation.

Had an absolutely lovely meet up with @eggyg.... and Mr Eggy of course..... poor soul, he had to put up with us yaking but I imagine he is used to that having lived in a household with a wife and 3 daughters!  Can't wait for our next meet up now that we have set that ball rolling. I dread to think what the other patrons thought of us sharing our "dope" as we weren't as discrete as we might have been but we didn't get thrown out so all good and well worth it for the scones. Think that was one of the best scones I have had ever and it wasn't even a cheese one!... I imagine the wonderful company and setting had a positive impact on my enjoyment of it though Sadly I paid for it afterwards with a whopping 16.4finger prick reading.... still worth it!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 10.2 but that would be thanks to the eating midle of the night.
> 
> Yesterday evening I was seemed to plumbtering.  I had biscuit (I eat the busult when I was 4.8 which was when I was just checking anyway) a I one one sweet I noticed I was really dropping after I ate the bisut so would need something faster so that's when I had the sweet thinking I that would do it it didn't the hypo still came) so needed to treet again So was not really surprising I shot up to  15.3 by bed. Gave myself 1 and half units woke up couple of hours letter so though I better check it was 5.2 so had biscuit. Woke up again at 2.45 so checked again and 4.7 that's when I ate a biscuit and a few Stickers(so over did a bit this time) I sis wake again at around 4 or 4.30 but didn't check this time perhaps I shoud have. Half done half a unit correction
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway got a gastonogist appointment unfortunately have to travel for it decided I'm going to treet myself to brackfast at the trian station. Thinking am almond croissant and a flat white.


So some good news this doctor has actually aregeed the look inside tests(not the technical term I know  ) finally a doctor that's listen to me)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 on this positively fresh morning. It’s lovely after the oppressive heat we’ve had, I for one are grateful and I had a much better sleep for it. 

Back home and back to the grind today, Ah well, it was nice whilst it lasted. Car to be dropped off at 9am for her service, MOT and two new tyres! Expensive day. It makes me laugh to think that one tyre for our car costs as much as we paid for our first car in 1978! TBF it was a nine year old, rusty in parts, Ford Escort, and we bought it on HP at £15 a month. We had a paying in book and I had to go to Barclays on the first of the month and pay it. Obviously SOs and DDs weren’t a “thing” then. Happy, carefree days, soon to be replaced a year later with becoming a home owner and having a mortgage! That was a bit more expensive than £15 a month!  

Have to dash, holiday washing to do and a gingerbread and ratatouille to make. One for tonight’s  tea and one for the kids when they all land on Friday. It will be lovely and sticky by then. Yummy.

Have a great day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Oh bliss, 2cm of rain yesterday, in 3 separate steady downpours so it all soaked in, and with any luck the water butt on the shed at the bottom of the garden will have some water in, so we won’t have to lug full watering cans all the way down the garden to the thirsty veg.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Repeat of yesterday at 12.5 after a basically restless night. It actually now seems to have started cooling down in the flat.  It did outside yesterday afternoon but these flats hold the heat.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.2 for me. Its a busy day today, food shop this morning then physio this afternoon. 
I had a much better nights sleep last night. It was so much cooler with the rain. 
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 10.2 but had moved around quite a bit before testing and had a couple of some glugosr tablets  at 3 o'clock this morning as I was 4.4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 
And, yes, back to our more temperate climate.

Dez


----------



## Jenny65

5.5 for me today, good morning all xx


----------



## JACK123456789

Good morning all, 18.2 for me this morning. only had eggs last night as well.

enjoy the rain all.


----------



## ColinUK

Not had a morning figure as high as this in the longest time. 
7.6


----------



## Jules77

Morning 10.2 but not tested straight away. Got my diabetic review today after bloods yesterday they pushed my appointment forward as I have been suffering anxiety, finally gonna get my backside into gear and look after myself , new to the group and finding it so helpful. Wholegeain toast and low fat cheese spread for breakfast, do you recommend I test 2 hours after breakfast? I'm on insulin


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.    6.2 here after snacking on Lifts and juice overnight.

Going out for lunch with friends today. Should be a laugh. Must remember to bring back some tit-bits for the dogs otherwise they'll sulk.


----------



## Colin g

Morning everyone. 7 5 for me 7.8 when I went to bed . Nice flat line . Happy days


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 6.2 for me at 8.15 this morning after going to bed last night on a 12.0.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me

Studio today. Got some serious synth programming and sound design to do. Only me so no distractions. 

A bit of rain overnight, some of the ground looks slightly damp. Dug some organic matter in yesterday so hopefully it will retain what little moisture there is.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning


Was 15.something at 5am and 13.something by breakfast time, Diabox now telling me I'm back in the 15's and nothing I can do about it and not even getting dinner today, this is what anxiety does to you paired with getting angry at an idiot that was supposed to be up early getting ready and wasn't up until 9:45, I swear I was willing to do time earlier xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me first thing. Jabbed my Levemir.... up 2 units as I was fighting highs yesterday and an extra 1.5u Levemir last night which seems to have worked pretty well. Also jabbed 1 unit of Fiasp to deal with FOTF. Fed and mucked out 4 horses and sorted the chickens and cats and got back home to have breakfast and still gone up to 7.0 so 4 units in to(hopefully) bring it down so that I can maybe eat breakfast sometime before lunch today  Wish my liver wasn't quite so helpful! 

@Robin Impressive result after pizza last night!

@Jules77 It might be interesting to see how high the toast spikes your levels at the 2 hour point and then again before lunch to see if it has come down into range. Am I right in thinking you are on a mixed insulin?

@JACK123456789 What was your bedtime reading? If it was lower than 18 then that would suggest that your basal insulin dose is not high enough. That said, I eat low carb and I usually find that I need 2 units of bolus insulin to cover the protein release from 2-3 eggs, usually injected a couple of hours after I have eaten them when the protein starts to release, so it is not always a means of avoiding an injection. Can you see an increase on your Libre graph about 2 hours after you ate them? ...I believe you do have Libre don't you?


----------



## JACK123456789

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.    6.2 here after snacking on Lifts and juice overnight.
> 
> Going out for lunch with friends today. Should be a laugh. Must remember to bring back some tit-bits for the dogs otherwise they'll sulk.


Hi Bloden,

i see you are useing the Omnipod dash, can i please ask what you think of them and are you paying for this yourself if so do you know the cost as this is something i am intrested in trying.

Thanks


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9 after a good 10 hours sleep - how lovely to feel cool. Awaiting arrival of old friend who always drops in if she is teaching (dressage trainer) nearby. A fierce and very funny lady.


----------



## Jules77

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me first thing. Jabbed my Levemir.... up 2 units as I was fighting highs yesterday and an extra 1.5u Levemir last night which seems to have worked pretty well. Also jabbed 1 unit of Fiasp to deal with FOTF. Fed and mucked out 4 horses and sorted the chickens and cats and got back home to have breakfast and still gone up to 7.0 so 4 units in to(hopefully) bring it down so that I can maybe eat breakfast sometime before lunch today  Wish my liver wasn't quite so helpful!
> 
> @Robin Impressive result after pizza last night!
> 
> @Jules77 It might be interesting to see how high the toast spikes your levels at the 2 hour point and then again before lunch to see if it has come down into range. Am I right in thinking you are on a mixed insulin?
> 
> @JACK123456789 What was your bedtime reading? If it was lower than 18 then that would suggest that your basal insulin dose is not high enough. That said, I eat low carb and I usually find that I need 2 units of bolus insulin to cover the protein release from 2-3 eggs, usually injected a couple of hours after I have eaten them when the protein starts to release, so it is not always a means of avoiding an injection. Can you see an increase on your Libre graph about 2 hours after you ate them? ...I believe you do have Libre don't you?


Yeah on a mix , what does that mean? Just tested after 2 hours  bg 10.


----------



## JACK123456789

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me first thing. Jabbed my Levemir.... up 2 units as I was fighting highs yesterday and an extra 1.5u Levemir last night which seems to have worked pretty well. Also jabbed 1 unit of Fiasp to deal with FOTF. Fed and mucked out 4 horses and sorted the chickens and cats and got back home to have breakfast and still gone up to 7.0 so 4 units in to(hopefully) bring it down so that I can maybe eat breakfast sometime before lunch today  Wish my liver wasn't quite so helpful!
> 
> @Robin Impressive result after pizza last night!
> 
> @Jules77 It might be interesting to see how high the toast spikes your levels at the 2 hour point and then again before lunch to see if it has come down into range. Am I right in thinking you are on a mixed insulin?
> 
> @JACK123456789 What was your bedtime reading? If it was lower than 18 then that would suggest that your basal insulin dose is not high enough. That said, I eat low carb and I usually find that I need 2 units of bolus insulin to cover the protein release from 2-3 eggs, usually injected a couple of hours after I have eaten them when the protein starts to release, so it is not always a means of avoiding an injection. Can you see an increase on your Libre graph about 2 hours after you ate them? ...I believe you do have Libre don't you?


Hi,

as it stand my Libre has ran out as i was paying for it myself, i am still waiting on the nhs to send me the relivant stuff to get set up.

i went to bed sitiing on a 12.2 so not to bad but had egg because i wanted a avoid a injection.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Robin Impressive result after pizza last night


I always buy the same one (Co-op own brand Wood fired Margherita) so after loads of practice, I've got it down to a not exactly fine, but manageable art.


----------



## Lanny

10:36 BS 7.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Starting to feel less tired now as cycle is on its way out but, ears are still a bit fuzzy! The inflammation waxes & wanes around my neck/throat, chin area: that’s what the steroids are for; the inflammation! Without them it takes longer for that to go away! The one & only time I’ve ever been stoned & tripped out in my life was those extremely vivid, time compressed, super bright colours of hallucinations  those steroids gave me & had to be properly weaned off them gradually: its what I think taking LSD is like?  Then, the nightmares were only a bit better as the doses went down! NOPE! Definitely don’t want to experience THAT again! AND 3 Munch’s Screams are actually NOT enough to express my feelings on that!

The fight carries on! I’m taking it a bit at a time!  A wry Mona Lisa


----------



## Gwynn

Good very late morning to you all.

nice and cool out there on my morning walk.

I have been spending a bit of time puzzling out an error in my App. Sorted now (I think). It is all getting a bit complicated, but great fun. A good brain teaser/ exercise

BG 4.6 again a little low but fine.

BP 119/77
Pulse 63

All good

I have a second cholesterol blood test next week now. The result of that should be very interesting.

Nothing planned for today except another walk and fixing any more bugs I find in my App.

Do you know why removing faults in software is called 'debugging' (I do). 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rebrascora

Jules77 said:


> Yeah on a mix , what does that mean? Just tested after 2 hours  bg 10.


10 after 2 hours is a good result because you started on 10.6. Hopefully by lunchtime you will have come down a bit and maybe be in range. 
I don't have any experience of mixed insulin myself but it is a mix of fast acting, what we would call bolus insulin to deal with food and slow release (basal) insulin which deals with the glucose your liver releases. The mix is a particular ratio of fast to slow insulin usually 70/30 I believe and means you need to eat regular meals of a reasonably similar size. Those of us on a basal/bolus system have separate pens with these different insulins in and we have to count the carbs in our food and calculate how much fast acting (bolus) insulin we need for each meal and inject it before we eat each meal. It sounds complicated and it can be but you do get used to it. It gives us much greater flexibility in what we can eat or skip meals if we want to and allows us much better management of out BG levels. So for me, waking up on 10, I can inject extra fast acting insulin to bring me down into range. If you do that, the extra basal insulin that comes with it because they are mixed could cause you to hypo later in the day. So this morning I injected one unit of bolus insulin when I got up because my levels rise as soon as I set foot out of bed. I knew I wouldn't be eating breakfast for a couple of hours at least so that 1 unit helps to keep my levels reasonably steady until I inject for my breakfast.... which I have just eaten. I probably won't eat again now until my evening meal and my basal insulin should keep me steady until then. If it doesn't then the dose isn't correct and I need to adjust it.... which I have done this morning because it didn't hold me steady yesterday and my levels increased during the day so I have increased it this morning.


----------



## rebrascora

JACK123456789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> as it stand my Libre has ran out as i was paying for it myself, i am still waiting on the nhs to send me the relivant stuff to get set up.
> 
> i went to bed sitiing on a 12.2 so not to bad but had egg because i wanted a avoid a injection.


Hope the Libre on prescription gets sorted soon. 
Yes, I realized the eggy meal was probably to reduce the stress of another injection but unfortunately it isn't quite as simple as that and in the absence of enough carbs your body breaks down the protein into glucose and you have to inject for that instead but it releases much more slowly than carbs, so usually about 2 hours after a meal I can see my levels starting to drift upwards and need a correction to stop it and bring it back down a bit. In some respects the protein can be more complicated than just having a normal amount of carbs but I appreciate that when injecting is traumatic for people, it looks like a good solution. This may be why your levels are not coming down. You could increase your basal insulin dose a bit if you persistently eat low carb to cover the protein, but you do have to be able to monitor your levels closely so that the increased basal dose doesn't drop you too low. Probably not a problem with your current levels but when you get down into the normal range, it can make quite a significant difference. Having Libre would be more important then to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning all, 5.7 on waking at 6.30am busy morning fed and let dogs out, quick breakfast and to swimming. Surprised when I got there to find new swimsuit a little too big even though 2 sizes smaller than my last one, good job its the 'boysuit' style otherwise it could have been embarrassing for me and shocking/scary for everyone else  New swimsuit needed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hello
6.3 today so a slight improvement have 2 days in the 6s.  Managed an hr from my yoga app yesterday, supposed to be running this evening but have a horrible muzzy head, but hopefully that will clear by 7pm.  If not I will go and walk instead, trying just to get back into the habit of turning up to the group.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this cool grey drizzly day.  Summer seems to have packed up and gone.

6.3 at 8am after a dreadful night.  Woken by Libre low alarm at 0:58 then again at 3am needing the loo, then again still in the dark hours by a helicopter landing somewhere nearby - I presume the air ambulance as the heliport doesn't open until after 6 am.  Wouldn't mind if I dropped off again straight away, but I don't.

Anyway, been to the dentist for a check up and he seems pleased with my oral health "given that you have diabetes"!!!

Watched episodes 3 and 4 of Celebrity Master Chef last night... Quote regarding a prawn curry produced by Mojo "well granny that seems to have gone down well"  Granny "you'll know tomorrow if they all have diahorrea!".  It really is very funny due to the wit of the contestants.
@eggyg I take your point about stuffing courgette flowers.  It reminds me of the quote "life is too short to stuff a mushroom".  Though I have stuffed a few myself!

@JACK123456789 I'm also on an Omnipod after 8 years on a different pump.  It's OK though my previous pump, despite being tubed, had a few technical advantages.  I am unsure if you can buy it privately in the UK.  I know the PDMs (operating handsets) are £250 each, but the pods only last 3 days and they are the expensive bits.  Pumps of all varieties, dependent on what your local diabetic clinic offer as a choice, are available on the NHS so it is worth asking, but I think you will find that they will want you to be au fait and adept with the MDI system before you are offered a pump.  They do require a fair bit of work and knowledge to use them to their best advantage.

@Jules77 I was on Novomix a long time ago.  It really requires you to eat the same amount of carbs at the same times of day in order for it to be most effective.  The attached graph shows the action of the mixed insulin quite well.  Personally I found it intolerable as I don't have a regimented life (it might be OK for OAPs).  It may be worth you enquiring about having a separate basal and bolus regime.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon people! 4'7 this morning.

I've been taking one less unit than usual for a few days and seen lower numbers than usual. Maybe I inadvertently eat less carbs, or is the weather, or hormones, or the colours of my t-shirt? Who knows. I remember other times where I wanted to eat pasta and felt my pre-meal reading was too high for this, yesterday had the opposite situation where I planned a light lunch and had to throw a bunch of carbs at it because I knew I wouldn't make it through walk to work+work itself. I don't have Libre so I don't know how much it raised in between but was a beautiful 5'3 by dinner time. 

Also, I started taking the minipill (maybe it affects the BG as well?) and had the idea to put them in my meter case because it's a pretty safe way to ensure it's with me when it's the hour to take it, wherever I am. I did the same with my house keys and it works, problem is if I keep the system I'll need a bigger case. It's already full with Jelly babies and spare batteries


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Watched episodes 3 and 4 of Celebrity Master Chef last night... Quote regarding a prawn curry produced by Mojo "well granny that seems to have gone down well" Granny "you'll know tomorrow if they all have diahorrea!". It really is very funny due to the wit of the contestants.


I was a bit annoyed last night, I thought Chris Eubank should have gone. ( I won’t say who did). He gets on my nerves to be fair, too effected and who the heck can cook in a three piece suit!  The celebrity version is my least favourite of all the formats of MC, the professionals is by far the best in my humble opinion.
I used to like Rev Kate from Gogglebox until I saw her on Celebrity MC, she was really bossy! And who could forget Gemma Collins! She really was the biggest diva. But some really surprise me at how humble they are.

My name is Elaine and I’m a true MasterChef addict!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> I was a bit annoyed last night, I thought Chris Eubank should have gone. ( I won’t say who did). He gets on my nerves to be fair, too effected and who the heck can cook in a three piece suit!  The celebrity version is my least favourite of all the formats of MC, the professionals is by far the best in my humble opinion.
> I used to like Rev Kate from Gogglebox until I saw her on Celebrity MC, she was really bossy! And who could forget Gemma Collins! She really was the biggest diva. But some really surprise me at how humble they are.
> 
> My name is Elaine and I’m a true MasterChef addict!



I enjoy watching the Professionals mess up in the skills test.  Bodie and Doyle were the real Professionals!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I was a bit annoyed last night, I thought Chris Eubank should have gone. ( I won’t say who did). He gets on my nerves to be fair, too effected and who the heck can cook in a three piece suit!  The celebrity version is my least favourite of all the formats of MC, the professionals is by far the best in my humble opinion.
> I used to like Rev Kate from Gogglebox until I saw her on Celebrity MC, she was really bossy! And who could forget Gemma Collins! She really was the biggest diva. But some really surprise me at how humble they are.
> 
> My name is Elaine and I’m a true MasterChef addict!


I agree. He didn't show any cooking skill apart from poaching. I really liked Jimmy Osmond when he was on, he came across as a really nice guy. (Mind you, back in the 70s i was an Osmond fan and my first ever single i bought was Long Haired Lover from Liverpool..to my eternal shame ).

I like the Celebrity version of MC more than the professional one.


----------



## eggyg

I


freesia said:


> I agree. He didn't show any cooking skill apart from poaching. I really liked Jimmy Osmond when he was on, he came across as a really nice guy. (Mind you, back in the 70s i was an Osmond fan and my first ever single i bought was Long Haired Lover from Liverpool..to my eternal shame ).
> 
> I like the Celebrity version of MC more than the professional one.


I was a Merril fan way back in the early 70s. All my friends loved Donny of course, I’ve always had to be different!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I was a bit annoyed last night, I thought Chris Eubank should have gone. ( I won’t say who did). He gets on my nerves to be fair, too effected and who the heck can cook in a three piece suit!  The celebrity version is my least favourite of all the formats of MC, the professionals is by far the best in my humble opinion.
> I used to like Rev Kate from Gogglebox until I saw her on Celebrity MC, she was really bossy! And who could forget Gemma Collins! She really was the biggest diva. But some really surprise me at how humble they are.
> 
> My name is Elaine and I’m a true MasterChef addict!


I wanted Chris Eubank out of it...hopeless cook and no SOH!  I agree, he is far too affected.  Actually going back I thougt Jimmy deserved to win by a mile in that series!

I prefer the amateurs to the professional series... OMG I have head butted with a few chefs during my working life!


----------



## gll

Morning all. 18.something
You'd think by now I would learn pasta just isn't worth it. Sent in fiasp to pick a fight with it now 

Still feeling super tired and chest is still causing me some grief. Not sure at what point I need to call GPs about it. There's a ton of info about coughs and covid but not post covid if it changes from thin to thick mucus. Hate wasting peep's time, its hard enough to get an appointment as it is.

Wish I had some exciting stuff to post with what I'm up to but going for a shower and having to rest for hours afterwards really isn't news .

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning after an horrendously high day all day yesterday (for me but I get that objectively it wasn’t too bad) so hopefully normal levels for today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today, was 7.something yesterday 

I need check with GP as to what my most recent Hba1c actually was (actually it should be done again I’m thinking) 
I seem to recall GP saying it was 53, but on having a letter from diabetic consultant he said it was 58 so that needs clarification Im thinking 

Take Care & Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A nice round 6, I’m pleased with that as it looked like I’d climbed the Eiger yesterday, more peaks and troughs than usual. Knocked a unit off my lunch time bolus to compensate for the walk I’d be doing later, it was quite a hot, sunny day yesterday, but my BG seemed to just get higher and higher the further I walked.  

Dentist again today, hygienist this week. Another expensive day, TBF it’s been a very expensive month and hasn’t  finished yet! Roll on September, errr…maybe not, youngest daughter’s 30th and we’re all going to Center Parcs for the weekend to celebrate and we have said we’ll pay for the first night’s meal! I’ve never been before but I’ve since found out it’s all very, very expensive! Captive audience and all that. Ah well, you can’t take it with you, no pockets in shrouds blah blah blah! We won’t have anything left to take anywhere at this rate. 10.1% to be exact! 

Have a good day all, we’re having a drop of rain I believe.


----------



## rayray119

7.1 I wasn't going to check until I actually got up which will be in about an hour. But I then I did just a sense of what it really was.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.2 and a virulent UTI, very little sleep and now some breakfast. Have a feeling itt is going to be one of 'those' days


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.3 . Was starving at midnight and ate 4 oz of grapes. Thick cloud, very high humidity but no rain as yet - sick of this drought. Some good news - new hens produced 2 eggs yesterday. Rather a good effort given their youth!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here and yawning. The crossroads 50 yards from our house is being resurfaced. Overnight. For three nights. Last night was the first. They had promised not to do any loud work after 11pm, and they didn’t, but what they did do was send a noisy road sweeper with a horribly whiny engine through every couple of hours all through the rest of the night, which woke me up every time.


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning after a 2 unit reduction in Levemir last night. Very happy with that.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.1 after a couple of JBs earlier. Today, i stsrt physio exercises and get some housework done.

@eggyg I loved Donny but also had posters of David Cassidy and the Bay City Rollers on my walls. The Osmonds were my favourite though.

@Michael12421 get those fast acting carbs in you. I hope you feel better soon.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Good morning. 5.1 after a couple of JBs earlier. Today, i stsrt physio exercises and get some housework done.
> 
> @eggyg I loved Donny but also had posters of David Cassidy and the Bay City Rollers on my walls. The Osmonds were my favourite though.
> 
> @Michael12421 get those fast acting carbs in you. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


“Shang a lang, shang a lang shang a lang shang a lang”. “ Bye bye baby, baby bye bye.” I had the tartan scarf and sewed strips of tartan material up the side of my loons!  But I was fickle and also embroidered SLADE on a pocket of another pair of very fetching dusky pink loons. If I’m totally honest though, my heart belonged to David Essex ( and still does to be fair).


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> “Shang a lang, shang a lang shang a lang shang a lang”. “ Bye bye baby, baby bye bye.” I had the tartan scarf and sewed strips of tartan material up the side of my loons!  But I was fickle and also embroidered SLADE on a pocket of another pair of very fetching dusky pink loons. If I’m totally honest though, my heart belonged to David Essex ( and still does to be fair).


Ever since you mentioned Merril i've been singing the intro to Let Me In! Ah....SLADE...they were the complete opposite of the Osmonds and i loved them too. But David Essex...oh those eyes and the cheeky smile and curly hair. He was very definitely a teen idol/heartthrob


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

10.something today

We finally signed and got the keys for the new house yesterday, we left my mums at 1:20 and weren't back until 5:40, I was starving and totally dehydrated as I hadn't had anything to eat or drink since 7:20am, we spoke to the housing officer for ages then Bruce's dad drove past so Bruce phoned him asking if he wanted to come for a look. by the time he left it was almost 4 and the carpet guy was supposed to be coming about 5 to measure up so I didn't see it fair on Bruce for him to come down the road with me then go all the way back up and then come down again so we just went for a wander and ended up outside his mum and dads, then the carpet guy phoned early so we had to rush back down to ours (feels odd saying that lol), last night after getting back to mums I spent the night with my calves constantly cramping and couldn't even get my feet to lay flat on the floor. almost had me in tears xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.6 for me

Good luck in the new place @Kaylz

Finally getting to grips with the keyboard I got before the first lockdown. It really is a brute to master. Playing the notes is the easy bit.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

khskel said:


> Good luck in the new place @Kaylz


Thank you  hoping to have things sorted ASAP so we can get moved in xx


----------



## Nige13

Morning : 7.2 for me  but slept like a log as normal really


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone 5.3 for me this morning, hope the house move goes smoothly @Kaylz, hope you feel better soon @Michael12421


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Kaylz I'm glad things are starting to happen with your new place. 
A Heinz Special of 5.7 for me this morning. Yesterday was positively chilly compared tp a few days ago.  

Dez


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - hopefully it'll brighten up a bit today.  Yesterday the sun came out just as I walked out of a shop bearing a brand new brolly!

8.0 this morning.  Could have been worse as I went to bed on 15.6 as a result of having a chicken sandwich instead of eating a proper meal.

Off shopping today to replace hubby's jeans that were stolen when the car got broken into in June + a few other necessities e.g. my Pjs that went the same way as hubby's jeans.  Insurance still hasn't paid out, all we get is excuses about computer systems being down, but needs must.

@gll do see your GP, your after-effects sound just like my friend's.  He had to have antibiotics for his chest before it cleared up.

@Kaylz what fab news that you have the keys!  Wishing you every happiness in your new home!


----------



## Jenny65

5.1 on waking 

Working from my sons house today so will be sharing my day with 2 lovely whippets !  I have a team meeting at 10am so they may be joining me on that - Edit - Just had the meeting, the whippets didnt take part but my manager sent me this over teams  - _"you can see you have lost weight you look half the size"  _
This comment made my day (sad soul that I am)

weather has got more comfortable.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.1 for me this morning . Was in the 5 s all night till it dropped to 4.1 at 6.45 sorted with a few jbs and a digestive biscuits 91% in target at the moment


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 5.4 for me today after a 7.2 on retiring last night.

I must get some gardening done today now the ground is a bit softer after the rain yesterday.
Have a good day everyone.......


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 10.something today
> 
> We finally signed and got the keys for the new house yesterday, we left my mums at 1:20 and weren't back until 5:40, I was starving and totally dehydrated as I hadn't had anything to eat or drink since 7:20am, we spoke to the housing officer for ages then Bruce's dad drove past so Bruce phoned him asking if he wanted to come for a look. by the time he left it was almost 4 and the carpet guy was supposed to be coming about 5 to measure up so I didn't see it fair on Bruce for him to come down the road with me then go all the way back up and then come down again so we just went for a wander and ended up outside his mum and dads, then the carpet guy phoned early so we had to rush back down to ours (feels odd saying that lol), last night after getting back to mums I spent the night with my calves constantly cramping and couldn't even get my feet to lay flat on the floor. almost had me in tears xx


Good luck for the move and hope things go smoothly and you will be happy there! xxxx


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bad boy 13. 4 this morning when I was going to Diabetes Centre.  The only BG they asked about was this morning when I had brought spread sheets for July and August.  However appointment was with podiatrist as I have had issues with two toes (damaged nails and invection after being pushed into back of lift) but given all clear and discharged back to community podiatry.  Still a big boy at 101kg but tall enough to just be overweight!  Makes me a big bad boy!


----------



## Lanny

10:46 BS 8.2 Ok ish! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just finished breakfast & realised I forgot to post!


----------



## Bloden

JACK123456789 said:


> Hi Bloden,
> 
> i see you are useing the Omnipod dash, can i please ask what you think of them and are you paying for this yourself if so do you know the cost as this is something i am intrested in trying.
> 
> Thanks


Hiya @JACK123456789 

It's my first pump. It's NHS funded. And I'm extremely happy with it. There's been a lot of work involved - like with any pump start - tweaking, adjusting, tweaking, but I can already see improvements in my management and predicted HbA1c. 

Out of interest, why would you have to self-fund? Have you asked for a pump / been told you can't have one?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Just catching up?  What's all this with the Osmonds and the Bay City Rollers? Try something grown up like Black Sabbath or Motorhead!


----------



## grovesy

MikeyBikey said:


> Just catching up?  What's all this with the Osmonds and the Bay City Rollers? Try something grown up like Black Sabbath or Motorhead!


Well I am the right age group to remember all of these but neither choice is my cup of tea!


----------



## MikeyBikey

grovesy said:


> Well I am the right age group to remember all of these but neither choice is my cup of tea!



I believe Ozzy likes a nice cuppa these days!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Just catching up?  What's all this with the Osmonds and the Bay City Rollers? Try something grown up like Black Sabbath or Motorhead!



Here you go one of Motorhead's greatest hits!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. I thought I had posted this morning, but can't find a trace of it.

BG 4.6
BP 118/78
Pulse 59 ! Lower again

however the day has turned out to be fascinating...

In two walks I managed 309 minutes of walking exercise. The main walk, this afternoon, was from my home to the far end of Lytham and back, with a minor stop off at Lytham hospital.

Yes, today was the great hearing aid fitting day. Incredible devices, tuned to my specific hearing loss.

The appointment was on time and well executed. What I didn't understand was at the end of the appointment I was given a good load of litterature, some cards of batteries, the hearing aids themselves and some ancilliary stuff, all placed into my arms, a bit like on crackerjack. They had no box, bag or container for it all. And the hearing aids were not cheapo ones too (The nurse was keen to tell me that and I must admit that I was stunned at the quoted price).

Sadly my wife did not accompany me, but then, had she done so I wouldn't have got the exercise in.

The hearing aids are brilliant, but right now they are just sitting in a box as, oddly, as with everything, it takes me a while to 'make friends' with new stuff. No idea why.

I got home utterly exhausted from all the walking but happy. Very sad though at the complete disconnect from my wife.

Next week it is cholesterol test number 2.

Oh and my evening BG (tested as soon as I got home) was 4.4. The surprise test was BP coming in at 119/77 perfectly normal. Pulse was as expected, on the high side for me at 72.

All in all, a good bad happy sad day. Sounds well balanced to me.

Now I wonder if the NHS can replace my aging brain....


----------



## gll

waking part 2  8.7 (because there has some perks to requiring so much sleep in one day) 

@Pattidevans will try and call GPs tomorrow or will have to wait until Monday.
*edit i need to call them tomorrow now anyway after seeing my messed up prescription online.
Told them I don't need needles but I need the quantity edited on my repeats from 100 to 200 (which was done), I do need a script for long acting (have under a week left) and need both long and short actually put on my repeats. I see a script for needles and gliclazide on the system (which I don't even take anymore). 
All I can say is I'm glad I didn't bin the humalog I had leftover in case they mess this up even more.
I am usually really organised with sorting this lot but covid happened and I'm only just getting back to sorting life stuff out.

Also in other not so fab news, daughters ortho appointment has been pushed back 3 months according to the letter she got today. She's literally 3lbs from target weight she wanted her to be at to go on the shorter surgical list and was on track to reach her goal before seeing them in a few weeks.

I did wake up from that sleep in a good mood but now im pretty pi**ed off.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Evening

didn’t get to post this morning, waking was 6.9 following a big asthma attack in the night, got my breathing sort of ok, so decided I could work and walked into the most horrendous day, was asked to join a webex meeting as soon as I logged on, where I had a group of people launching into me why I hadn’t done something, didn’t initially give me a chance to even investigate the issue before they started berating me, when I could finally look at what had happened someone else had made a mistake and put the work in the wrong queue, so I would have never seen it in a million years, hold back on pointing out not only that, but other obvious errors that had been made, but we all no management don’t like being told it is their mistakes.

anyway massive of work, loads of stuff coming into my queue which had errors in, which I usually try and put right myself or ask very politely to have it corrected, not today, I wasn’t rude, but to the point with my emails, moral of the story, next time I have an asthma attack, ring in sick and let them get on with it.  Finally logged off, not all work finished just in time to go yoga, but there was no way I was missing yoga for that company.

sorry rant over.


----------



## Wannie

@Grannylorraine sounds a horrendous day at work, hope you're feeling more relaxed this evening after yoga


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning

5.1 on waking today.  I am still staying over at my sons today, so spending time with Wilbur and Luna so this is who I woke up too today.  My son is trying to convince me to get an Iggy as says then there is no option but to exercise.   Have a good day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 

Have a great day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.5

@Jenny65   Beautiful dogs.


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning! 6.8 after a very restless night, hot and clammy with very vivid and not nice dreams.  Is it bedtime yet? 

Good news is I had another 100% day yesterday, two this week. And who says there’s no such thing as unicorns? The thing that helped was after my dental hygienist appointment  I felt so unwell, I always get a lot of pressure in my head and I was dizzy for hours, I didn’t feel much like eating at lunch time. Just had a few crackers. I did make up for it at tea time though but obviously, for a change, got my bolus spot on. Miracles do happen.

Today’s grandchildren day, “ just” the four today, and a short day for the three farmers’ children. Cupboards, drawers and fridges full! Not for long. Gingerbread nice and sticky now. Me and Mr Eggy had to sample it last night of course incase it wasn’t good enough for our little darlings! 

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Caught up some sleep last night, the roadworks on the corner were a lot quieter after 11pm, I think they had loads of complaints about the previous night. One more night, then I look forward to not disappearing down giant potholes every time I venture out.


----------



## Vickie

Morning all hello lol well this time last week before insulin pump was 12.7 this morning 5.4


----------



## Wannie

good morning all 4.9 for me on waking at 6.30am, dogs fed and out, swimming and shopping this morning for me hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jules77

6.4 this morning, had a 4.4 that woke me at 3am may need to reduce insulin ?


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.1


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.6 for me, a bit higher as i've been in the 4s mainly the last couple of weeks. A friend is coming round this morning and i'm having hair cut and coloured this afternoon.

Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 
6.0 this morning. 
C’est tout.


----------



## JACK123456789

Bloden said:


> Hiya @JACK123456789
> 
> It's my first pump. It's NHS funded. And I'm extremely happy with it. There's been a lot of work involved - like with any pump start - tweaking, adjusting, tweaking, but I can already see improvements in my management and predicted HbA1c.
> 
> Out of interest, why would you have to self-fund? Have you asked for a pump / been told you can't have one?


Hi,

to be honest i have not been told much but for what i could put together it will be a long time until;l the nhs will offer me one if at all. they still have not sort the libre system out for me.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Morning!  A dreadful 15.4 this morning!  However it may be adrenalin driven. As I transferred from bed to wheelchair the wheelchair slipped and down I went!   Sh*t I thought particularly as the residents' alarm system is out due to a software issue.  All these things should have an easy rewind updates system especially Windows and Android,  OS and apps.  Anyway I managed to haul myself up which I could not have done a year ago.  All the effort with weights and exercise bands had paid off!  Only damage seems to be a nasty scratch on my back where it caught the stump board mount.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Late to bed and late to rise. What a surprise 



Thought I'd lost the knack.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

JACK123456789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> to be honest i have not been told much but for what i could put together it will be a long time until;l the nhs will offer me one if at all. they still have not sort the libre system out for me.


I'm not being nosy, but - have you asked? I started asking in 2018, at every review, until a consultant finally said "Yes!" Wore them down, ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Bloden

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Late to bed and late to rise. What a surprise
> 
> View attachment 21830
> 
> Thought I'd lost the knack.
> 
> Dez


You're a crack!


----------



## Bloden

Me again! Morning folks.  6.1 here.

We're going out for lunch today and I'm going to try splitting the dose and using an extended bolus for the first time. Eating out and guesstimating carb is my nemesis, I always get it wrong. So hopefully, this time, I'll get it right. 

Night-time roadworks @Robin? Bit much, isn't it?


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning which is an absolute miracle considering the day I had yesterday.

I had a really bad day mentally and felt the extreme urge to comfort eat. I tried some of my usual low carb foods but not having been shopping for weeks I was running very low on those..... and maybe just the thought of having no dark chocolate or cream for my coffee or cheese or peanut butter or pork scratchings or olives in the house tipped me over the edge! I tried eating veg out of the garden with some high meat content sausages but I continues to get more agitated, Kept jabbing insulin and eating anything. I hit the jar of stuck together boiled sweets that have been lying forgotten for years (I don't really like boiled sweets) and even had a coffee with a spoon of real brown sugar because I was so desperate for some comfort. Went for a walk and promptly hypoed but once I ate hypo treatment I just wanted more and more and I was running low so got more agitated. Had a meeting to go to last night which Ian had to drive (my car) to because I had hypoed twice and totally lost track of insulin on board. Got him to stop on the way and bought 2 packs of sandwiches (chicken salad and BLT even though I really wanted 2 large bars of Dairy Milk) from a shop we passed and ate them both before we got to the venue (didn't enjoy them but just wanted to feel full and have the craving stop..... and of course loads of insulin to deal with them but without enough prebolus time. Had a double rum and coke to try to settle me when we got there. Won a box of jelly babies in the raffle after the meeting which was just what I needed as I was completely out of JBs and should have bought some in the shop when I got the sandwiches but completely forgot with my addled mind, but then just wanted to scoff them of course. Managed to limit it to just 1 but still craving when I got home. Cooked some courgettes (garden glut) and ate those at 11pm and had some port and an options hot chocolate and just kept injecting insulin to try to keep levels from hitting the roof. 14.3 when I went to bed and stacked corrections of unknown amount on board and I increased my basal by 2 units last night to help the corrections out.
.... So that is why waking on 6.6 is a miracle this morning! .... Actually just waking up is pretty impressive!   Hopefully today will be a better one. Need to go shopping and probably just the knowledge that I have low carb comfort foods in the house and being able to have a daily treat will prevent another such day,.... at least for a long time to come.   

@MikeyBikey So sorry you had a fall but well done getting yourself righted again. 

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on yet another HS Dez.


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 5.2 for me today after a 6.2 at bedtime yesterday.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

12.5 for me, getting rather stressed at the moment

Quote for the carpets yesterday, £1,599 , they were supposed to be starting Monday but Bruce got a call yesterday while he was up at the new house taking the staples and pins out the floorboards, sweeping the floors and hoovering round the grippers to say they could start it this afternoon (delay in carpets for his other jobs so feel sorry for those folk but considering his diary was fully booked up until 7th September we're lucky he was trying to fit us in round those jobs anyway), Bruce still has nails to take out the stairs today and secure a few more floorboards

Now the bed, does anyone know of a relatively cheap site that allows you to choose a delivery date? Bruce has no holidays left so we're stuck! xx


----------



## Colin g

5.7 for me this morning 97% in range yesterday. No hypos


----------



## JACK123456789

Bloden said:


> I'm not being nosy, but - have you asked? I started asking in 2018, at every review, until a consultant finally said "Yes!" Wore them down, ha-ha-ha.


not nosy at all, i havnt asked as they made it clear to me it is not somthing they like doing unlees for children. not to sure what other people have been told.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.2 for me but that was at 5:15.. Second waking was 7.3

Looks like several trips to the tip today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all.  The sun has got his hat on again today after a totally miserable day yesterday with constant drizzle.

5.3 this morning.  I confess to have eaten a fair few JBs overnight and this morning, but that's hardly surprising after yesterday's concentrated shopping outing.  We went out at 12:30 and didn't get home until 7pm having visited half a dozen clothes shops and no less than 3  supermarkets!  Why has it suddenly become almost impossible to buy watermelon and dripping?  Need both for the weekend for recipes (not together in the same recipe!).

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo, @Barrowman  and @khskel on your HSs.

Glad you got a quieter night @Robin

Lots of people seem to have gone AWOL recently...


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Night-time roadworks @Robin? Bit much, isn't it?





Pattidevans said:


> Glad you got a quieter night @Robin


According to my son, who is staying with us for a few days and never goes to bed early, and from comments on our village forum, the noise went on til gone midnight last night. I was obviously so tired (or so deaf) I managed to sleep through it!
They haven’t really got any option, if they did it during the day, to close the whole crossroads would mean lorries trying to access the centre via the tiny roads, and probably getting stuck! They’ve always managed with 4 way traffic lights before, but they need to do a really big reconfiguration to slow traffic and make it safer for pedestrians, so short term pain for long term gain.


----------



## Bloden

JACK123456789 said:


> not nosy at all, i havnt asked as they made it clear to me it is not somthing they like doing unlees for children. not to sure what other people have been told.


Keep on asking, if you really want to try the pump. Like I said, I kept on and on at them.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Really pleased with bg's this week. The low carb is working. 
Sat 6.1 Sun-6.4 Mon-6.5 Tue 6.5 Wed 5.8 Thu 5.8 Fri 6.3 
Have a good day all, what's left of it.
@rebrascora I felt quite anxious reading your post, that sounds like a nightmare. Hope you're feeling okay now.


----------



## rebrascora

Ditto said:


> G'day all. Really pleased with bg's this week. The low carb is working.
> Sat 6.1 Sun-6.4 Mon-6.5 Tue 6.5 Wed 5.8 Thu 5.8 Fri 6.3
> Have a good day all, what's left of it.
> @rebrascora I felt quite anxious reading your post, that sounds like a nightmare. Hope you're feeling okay now.


Jan I am absolutely delighted to see you getting such brilliant results. I hope you are not finding it too challenging. 

I think you will probably understand that urge to just eat and keep eating. I very rarely suffer those cravings since starting to eat low carb but I have gone off-piste (or should I say on carb  ) with my diet a bit too much recently and it is taking it's toll by triggering the cravings. I really tried to do all the right things yesterday but just wanted to eat all day and I was really quite radgey with it (Hangry I suppose) Rascal was very nearly at risk as I was getting to the stage of eating a scabby horse..... not that he is scabby but there will be a good few prime steaks on his backside!... Just kidding of course  

Anyway I am not great today but definitely better than yesterday and hopefully that will continue into tomorrow. I have my HbA1c blood test in the morning but I had a fortnight of hypos with that hot weather so hopefully they will offset any indiscretions the last few days.  It will be just the thing if I get my lowest ever HbA1c result after I have been naughty. And currently taking a break from Libre so there is no official record of my naughtiness


----------



## Lanny

18:36 BS 8.0

A VERY late, hope you had a Wonderful Day, from me greeting for just being SO off kilter today! 

Why? Oh beware of the double edged sword of Dr. google! 

I googled “talking in my sleep” as I was thinking about how my mum did it a lot & the things she said about me in her sleep would always hurt me as they were things she never said when awake! I talk in my sleep too but, only when under stress, that’s heightened with lack of sleep, & I’m always aware of doing it but, can’t stop myself from doing so as soon as I slip into sleep! Travelling with my late mum, & dad of course, the last few years before she passed in 2015 was always stressful & sleeping in the same hotel room with mum I knew she would hear me when I talked in my sleep, letting go of all that stress that travelling with them, all that “watching a tennis ball” back & forth attention needed to take care of their needs as they were like children wanting things NOW! would spew from me as soon as I slipped into sleep! I didn’t want to hurt mum by what I said in my sleep so, always talked in English: she didn’t have that choice & I KNEW she wouldn’t hurt me either IF she had a choice over that uncontrollable impulse!

Well, google said it CAN be a sign of mental disorder but, not something to worry about if it’s only during times of stress occasionally!

BUT, a load of entries about apnoea also, came up in answer to my query & THAT seriously opened my eyes to a risk I never knew was there before which is now in the back of my mind making me a bit afraid to sleep! So, I haven’t done much of it last night, which wiped me out like a zombie for most of today: awake; not fully functioning!

Apnoea left untreated can shorten your life by 10 to 15 years & I had it constantly, every time I slept, for about 25 years of my life when I thought my sleep was normal: was only when GP asked how I’d been sleeping; I said as usual, waking up briefly every 3 hours or so! To my surprise, was told “That’s NOT normal”! I was waking up because I’d stopped breathing! So, I had a nose op to correct that in the mid 1990’s, I can’t remember when, & I’ve slept the whole night through, mostly, afterwards: always had nose bleeds every day when my nose would get bunged up with a cold; didn’t get any after the op as I didn’t need to blow so hard or constantly with a cold! Ghish!  Couldn’t do ANYTHING about those 25 years of apnoea & if/how many years of my life were lost!

BUT, reading the next bit gave me a “jump”! There’s about a 19% chance of the heart stopping as well: mostly likely fatal; instant CPR would be needed!

I never knew of that “ticking time bomb” & now I KNOW!

I’ll get over eventually: but, right now; I’m afraid to sleep!

I AM going through a bout of apnoea these days while fighting of, whatever it is, & I always know because my heart rate is very fast when I wake up: breathing had stopped & just restarted!

I know I need to sleep but, I suppose I need to get over the shock & the fear first!

Dr. google can cut both ways: beware!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Lanny

06:00 BS 7.6

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Well, I HAD to sleep eventually & glad to “wake up”, heart racing but, that can’t be helped as my sleep has been like that these last 2 weeks!  It IS getting better & the inflammation, still waxing & waning a bit daily, is overall slowly going down! I need to continue to get as much rest as possible: it’s a marathon; not a sprint! & a wry No point in worrying about things I can’t control!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG another tease at 5.1

BP 118/76
Pulse again lower at 56 (must be the increased exercise turning me into an olympic athlete  )

Had fish and chips for tea last night. A real treat. Hadn't had that in a long time. I enjoyed it. My wife, predictably, complained...too greasy. Hmmm. I thought it was just right. Each to his (or her) own I guess.

Today looks a LOT cooler. I may even have to wear a coat on my morning walk.

I really like the newest update to my App where it will recommend suitable supplements based on the meals planned for the day (but gives me a visual double check of the relevant data). Makes my life so much easier and safer too (no vitamin or mineral accidental excesses or deficiencies)

Not much to do today. Perhaps look at the sink drain pipe as my wife managed to drop a chop stick down it!!! That took some skill !

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 at 5.38. Got up for the loo and there was a magnificent sunrise. Dashed downstairs for my camera and fired off a couple of shots. Felt awake so stayed up. 

Nowhere to go and no one to see today. Absolute bliss. Been a very busy week, I feel like I need another couple of nights away again! Looked in my diary and we have two spare days to ourselves next week, maybe best not. I’ll settle for a walk somewhere nice instead.

Just boring stuff today, I like boring sometimes, already got a chicken stock on for the chicken, leek and ham pie for tomorrow’s tea, will make a ragu later for spaghetti  Bolognaise for tonight’s tea, and need to sort our bedroom out, stuff lying around from our mini break ( shoes, bags etc) and it needs a good hoovering. Navy blue shag pile rugs really do show everything. They’ll be as bad tomorrow! Got cat feeding and greenhouse watering duty later for my neighbours who are off to Devon for a week. Still busy even on a “day off”. 

Have a great day, after the great sunrise it’s very dull and drizzly here, but I’d rather that than 30 degree heat any day.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 4.8 on libre but 9.4 on fingerprick. Guess who did a correction at bedtime, bumped the libre alarm up to 5 in case they were too aggressive with it and then slept on their sensor 

Todays plans are to potter about the house and do what I can. I'm so behind on house stuff. The mind is willing but the body isn't


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am still struggling with my levels. Needed a 2 unit correction at 8.15pm for a 9.4 and then high again at bedtime with 12.3. Hit it with another 3 correction units and 5 units of Levemir and slept soundly and woke up to this....

Very happy with that!

Congrats to @Barrowman, @khskel and @MeeTooTeeTwo who were my fellow HS achievers yesterday I believe. 

@Lanny So sorry to hear you are feeling so anxious about your health but pleased you managed to get some sleep and a reasonable waking reading this morning. I think we all just have to appreciate every morning when we wake up and as you say, try not to worry about the stuff we have no control over.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Riding lesson this morning, is it really only last week that we were boiling in 30 degree heat?


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.6 woken up feel really sick this morning though.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done Barbara @rebrascora on that House Special. 
5.8 for me today.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.4 here.

My fab DSN rang me yesterday and we agreed on a couple of tweaks, so I'm just checking those this morning. Gwen'll have to wait for her morning walk - luckily, the mist has come down so it'll still be chilly when I finally get around to taking her out. I'd best avoid her til then cos she bounces off the walls until she gets her walk - she'll be wiped out before we even start! 

Ooo @Lanny, sorry to hear you're feeling so rough. Dr Google is a weird one - helpful / unhelpful at the same time. Hope things improve asap.

Congrats! on the HS @rebrascora.


----------



## freesia

Good morning, 7.5 for me. New sensor started last night, i hope it stays as accurate as the last one.

@eggyg gorgeous sunrise.
@rebrascora congrats on the HS. I hope you're feeling better today.
@Lanny I'm pleased you got some sleep.

Its sunny here atm so i'm off to get the washing done and out. Have a good day.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. 
Going to head out for a long slow hobble about a bit and see how my leg is afterwards.


----------



## Vickie

Good morning 5.6 for me got my first ever 100% target on libre unicorn lol


----------



## MikeyBikey

Less than HF yesterday's at 8.3.  So at least I did not over treat hypo around 1:30 am.  It did give me widrd dreams though.  One was about a mix of former work colleagues discussing pay and conditions.  In the other I was having lunch with Nicole Sherzinger and we were discussing Lewis Hamilton!  

Congratulations to @rebrascora on HS!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well I am still struggling with my levels. Needed a 2 unit correction at 8.15pm for a 9.4 and then high again at bedtime with 12.3. Hit it with another 3 correction units and 5 units of Levemir and slept soundly and woke up to this....
> View attachment 21834
> Very happy with that!
> 
> Congrats to @Barrowman, @khskel and @MeeTooTeeTwo who were my fellow HS achievers yesterday I believe.
> 
> @Lanny So sorry to hear you are feeling so anxious about your health but pleased you managed to get some sleep and a reasonable waking reading this morning. I think we all just have to appreciate every morning when we wake up and as you say, try not to worry about the stuff we have no control over.


Woo hoo! Many congratulations. It must be my turn soon.


----------



## eggyg

Vickie said:


> Good morning 5.6 for me got my first ever 100% target on libre unicorn lol


Well done. It’s a great feeling isn’t it?


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 18:36 BS 8.0
> 
> A VERY late, hope you had a Wonderful Day, from me greeting for just being SO off kilter today!
> 
> Why? Oh beware of the double edged sword of Dr. google!
> 
> I googled “talking in my sleep” as I was thinking about how my mum did it a lot & the things she said about me in her sleep would always hurt me as they were things she never said when awake! I talk in my sleep too but, only when under stress, that’s heightened with lack of sleep, & I’m always aware of doing it but, can’t stop myself from doing so as soon as I slip into sleep! Travelling with my late mum, & dad of course, the last few years before she passed in 2015 was always stressful & sleeping in the same hotel room with mum I knew she would hear me when I talked in my sleep, letting go of all that stress that travelling with them, all that “watching a tennis ball” back & forth attention needed to take care of their needs as they were like children wanting things NOW! would spew from me as soon as I slipped into sleep! I didn’t want to hurt mum by what I said in my sleep so, always talked in English: she didn’t have that choice & I KNEW she wouldn’t hurt me either IF she had a choice over that uncontrollable impulse!
> 
> Well, google said it CAN be a sign of mental disorder but, not something to worry about if it’s only during times of stress occasionally!
> 
> BUT, a load of entries about apnoea also, came up in answer to my query & THAT seriously opened my eyes to a risk I never knew was there before which is now in the back of my mind making me a bit afraid to sleep! So, I haven’t done much of it last night, which wiped me out like a zombie for most of today: awake; not fully functioning!
> 
> Apnoea left untreated can shorten your life by 10 to 15 years & I had it constantly, every time I slept, for about 25 years of my life when I thought my sleep was normal: was only when GP asked how I’d been sleeping; I said as usual, waking up briefly every 3 hours or so! To my surprise, was told “That’s NOT normal”! I was waking up because I’d stopped breathing! So, I had a nose op to correct that in the mid 1990’s, I can’t remember when, & I’ve slept the whole night through, mostly, afterwards: always had nose bleeds every day when my nose would get bunged up with a cold; didn’t get any after the op as I didn’t need to blow so hard or constantly with a cold! Ghish!  Couldn’t do ANYTHING about those 25 years of apnoea & if/how many years of my life were lost!
> 
> BUT, reading the next bit gave me a “jump”! There’s about a 19% chance of the heart stopping as well: mostly likely fatal; instant CPR would be needed!
> 
> I never knew of that “ticking time bomb” & now I KNOW!
> 
> I’ll get over eventually: but, right now; I’m afraid to sleep!
> 
> I AM going through a bout of apnoea these days while fighting of, whatever it is, & I always know because my heart rate is very fast when I wake up: breathing had stopped & just restarted!
> 
> I know I need to sleep but, I suppose I need to get over the shock & the fear first!
> 
> Dr. google can cut both ways: beware!


I like to know everything, it helps me cope with my medical issues on the whole. I have a friend who buries her head in the sand and then gets all anxious because she doesn’t know what’s going on. I only use the NHS website if possible or sites I know are reliable. You can scare yourself to death otherwise. Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Gwynn

Forgot to mention...I have had these NHS hearing aids a whole day now and I have to say they are a transformation to my life. Incredible.

Being able to hear again is wonderful and my hyper sensitivity to sudden sharp noises is less (I think) but the tinnitus remains (as expected).

Overall great, a new lease of life...

What's that you said? Eh?


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning lovely people, its a 6.5 for me today and a late lie in (its the weekend )

Had 3 meals and just over 100g carbs yesterday which is probably why I have a slightly higher (although still OK reading)   I may go back to 2 meals a day as the levels were quite good on the other days.

I am wary though as although I am still obese, as a teenager I had anorexia and these charts and messing with reducing things is giving me a control feeling which is what I had when I had my eating disorder years ago.


----------



## Colin g

Morning folks . 17.6 for me slept solid all night so never tested . Think I may be coming down with something. Nose running and a bit of a cough . Oh dear


----------



## Jenny65

Colin g said:


> Morning folks . 17.6 for me slept solid all night so never tested . Think I may be coming down with something. Nose running and a bit of a cough . Oh dear



I hope you are OK @Colin g - have an easy day, drink lots of fluid and rest, although sounds like you had a lot of sleep last night sometimes thats what we need when we are under the weather.  Have you any LFTs to test yourself,


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.5 for me.

Phew got the washing in just in time. Oh it's stopped again, no it's raining. Make your mind up weather.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Jules77

8.0 this morning after a cheeky glass of wine last night and tried new hummus crisps..... Weekend treat! Reducing insulin as started a new tablet invokana ...not liking the side affects that it lists though


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - with a bit of luck it might be a nice day today!

7.3 this morning.  Was chasing lows (though not actual hypos) most of yesterday, presumably due to the extended shopping (exercise) experience the day before.  Put a temp basal on at 10pm last night for 2 hours and as I was still skimming along in the low 4s at midnight I put another temp basal on for 5 hours, after 3 I woke up at 8.4 so turned it off again.  Things should settle now!

Friends arriving some time today.  No idea when or what their plans are.  I've done all the prep for supper which is a Thai style prawn and watermelon salad   followed by Tia Maria chocolate cups and a cheeseboard.  I've also done all the prep for a roast dinner tomorrow + home made ice cream and strawberries.  They and their dog are staying at a hotel about 4 miles away since we can't accommodate their sleeping requirements, so everything is a bit up in the air and uncertain right now!

@rebrascora CONGRATULATIONS on your HS.

@Lanny, I do feel for you, all that worry, but I know what you mean about Dr Google being a double-edged sword!  Hopefully you can see your GP to get some reassurance.

@eggyg - lovely sunset.  You do take some excellent pictures.  Did you watch Masterchef last night?  I don't want to post any spoilers!


----------



## Wannie

5.6 for me at 8am slept later than I wanted to as have my granddaughters (4 & 1 yrs old) anytime now until teatime tomorrow, so have been dashing about since getting up sorting dogs, nipping to shops etc and now breathe until they get here. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - with a bit of luck it might be a nice day today!
> 
> 7.3 this morning.  Was chasing lows (though not actual hypos) most of yesterday, presumably due to the extended shopping (exercise) experience the day before.  Put a temp basal on at 10pm last night for 2 hours and as I was still skimming along in the low 4s at midnight I put another temp basal on for 5 hours, after 3 I woke up at 8.4 so turned it off again.  Things should settle now!
> 
> Friends arriving some time today.  No idea when or what their plans are.  I've done all the prep for supper which is a Thai style prawn and watermelon salad   followed by Tia Maria chocolate cups and a cheeseboard.  I've also done all the prep for a roast dinner tomorrow + home made ice cream and strawberries.  They and their dog are staying at a hotel about 4 miles away since we can't accommodate their sleeping requirements, so everything is a bit up in the air and uncertain right now!
> 
> @rebrascora CONGRATULATIONS on your HS.
> 
> @Lanny, I do feel for you, all that worry, but I know what you mean about Dr Google being a double-edged sword!  Hopefully you can see your GP to get some reassurance.
> 
> @eggyg - lovely sunset.  You do take some excellent pictures.  Did you watch Masterchef last night?  I don't want to post any spoilers!


I did watch it. They were all really good. But the right person went. Glad “you know who”  was out the episode before! I wanted to shove a bomb up his backside!
I see Lesley Joseph is on next week. I hope she’s better than Sue Pollard was last year! She got on my nerves. I’m beginning to think I’m becoming a grumpy old woman!


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Thai style prawn and watermelon salad followed by Tia Maria chocolate cups and a cheeseboard


All round to yours tonight then if i set off now i might just make it in time. I'll sleep on the floor and stay for the roast tomorrow .

I watched MasterChef last night too. I agree the right person went. So far i think the semi finalists are really good. Strictly to look forward to soon too.

Wordle in 3 today, i thought it was an easy one. How did anyone else do?


----------



## Colin g

Jenny65 said:


> I hope you are OK @Colin g - have an easy day, drink lots of fluid and rest, although sounds like you had a lot of sleep last night sometimes thats what we need when we are under the weather.  Have you any LFTs to test yourself,


I don't have any . Since I got my libre sensor a few years ago . Stopped getting my test strips ( penny pinching me thinks ) never had anything to test for keytones . Was unheard of back in my day . Had this now for 55:years . If I ever do get to see a diabetic specialist or nurse at hospital. Will be asking for some . Got dog out along garden centre having a cuppa just tested 5.8.was wondering if it's just dust . We walked through a cut wheat field Thursday. Dog was kicking plenty of dust up . Certainly wasn't from anything I ate yesterday


----------



## 42istheanswer

Colin g said:


> I don't have any . Since I got my libre sensor a few years ago . Stopped getting my test strips ( penny pinching me thinks ) never had anything to test for keytones . Was unheard of back in my day . Had this now for 55:years . If I ever do get to see a diabetic specialist or nurse at hospital. Will be asking for some . Got dog out along garden centre having a cuppa just tested 5.8.was wondering if it's just dust . We walked through a cut wheat field Thursday. Dog was kicking plenty of dust up . Certainly wasn't from anything I ate yesterday


I may be wrong, but I thought Jenny was meaning LFTs as in covid tests rather than BG test strips?


----------



## Colin g

42istheanswer said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought Jenny was meaning LFTs as in covid tests rather than BG test strips?


Yeah sorry writing this out side in the sun . Difficult to see


----------



## Jenny65

42istheanswer said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought Jenny was meaning LFTs as in covid tests rather than BG test strips?


yes I was but also keytone testing is something to consider so I get @Colin g s point


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I did watch it. They were all really good. But the right person went. Glad “you know who”  was out the episode before! I wanted to shove a bomb up his backside!
> I see Lesley Joseph is on next week. I hope she’s better than Sue Pollard was last year! She got on my nerves. I’m beginning to think I’m becoming a grumpy old woman!


Oh yes, what a numpty "you know who" was, expected everyone else to do the cooking for them!  Totally agree about Sue Pollard!


freesia said:


> All round to yours tonight then if i set off now i might just make it in time. I'll sleep on the floor and stay for the roast tomorrow .


I've made enough for an army so you are welcome!   Spare bed going begging since our mates don't want it!

@Colin g you really ought to have some ketone strips.  If you get the ones you pee on then the cost is negligible.  OK the blood test ones are quite expensive as they cost the NHS £19.95 for 10 + you need the right meter, but it's a lot cheaper than admitting anyone to hospital.  So look at it as saving money for the NHS rather than costing them!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> All round to yours tonight then if i set off now i might just make it in time. I'll sleep on the floor and stay for the roast tomorrow .
> 
> I watched MasterChef last night too. I agree the right person went. So far i think the semi finalists are really good. Strictly to look forward to soon too.
> 
> Wordle in 3 today, i thought it was an easy one. How did anyone else do?


Four for me today on Wordle. 
I’m really looking forward to Strictly. The first show starts when we’re away but it’s just the one when they find out who their partners are so not bothered about watching when I get back. And I nearly know everyone who’s in it this year for a change.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Four for me today on Wordle.





freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 today, i thought it was an easy one. How did anyone else do?


I only just scraped in on 6! Ihad too many options for the letters I hadn't  got.


----------



## Robin

Colin g said:


> I don't have any . Since I got my libre sensor a few years ago . Stopped getting my test strips ( penny pinching me thinks


Do you drive? If you use a Libre to test for driving, there is a legal requirement to carry test strips and a meter, and to double check an unusual Libre reading, or if you feel hypo.


----------



## Barrowman

Good afternoon peeps, it's a level 5.0 for me at 06.15 today after retiring on a 10.2 last night.


----------



## Jenny65

Barrowman said:


> Good afternoon peeps, it's a level 5.0 for me at 06.15 today after retiring on a 10.2 last night.


Good result


----------



## Colin g

Robin said:


> Do you drive? If you use a Libre to test for driving, there is a legal requirement to carry test strips and a meter, and to double check an unusual Libre reading, or if you feel hypo.


I don't. drive Having diabetes put me off . I know plenty of diabetics that do and fair play to them . Did a carb counting course a few years back with another 7 type 1 diabetic s . Some of their driving tales we're eye opening to say the least . And two of them were police officers


----------



## jackymax

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


If I work out how to test my blood in the first 20 attempts before giving up, I'll defo do this!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 today, i thought it was an easy one. How did anyone else do?


4 for me today but I played a corker yesterday and got it in 2!


----------



## Kaylz

Evening

I was 8.9 this morning but got anxious and stressed so was 14.0 come dinner time

Ordered a bed tonight xx


----------



## Kaylz

Here's a peek at our carpet xx


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I only just scraped in on 6! Ihad too many options for the letters I hadn't  got.


I was annoyed as I really should have got it in three, had first four letters and just chose the wrong last letter. 
Yesterday took me all six attempts for the same reason.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today


----------



## Northerner

jackymax said:


> If I work out how to test my blood in the first 20 attempts before giving up, I'll defo do this!


Take a look at Painless Pricks, by Alan S


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up late!

BG 4.6 again. Interesting. I rekon I could get my next HbA1c even further down. Hmmmm

Today walk, church, lunch, walk, rest, tea, rest, sleep. And it's a chicken Kiev for tea too.

I may take my new hearing aids to church today. It might make it interesting to be able to actually hear what they are saying !!! 

Cleaned the inside of the pipework under the kitchen sink yesterday,  and removed a very rotten, smelly chop stick my wife had managed to drop into it some time ago, and tons of nasty, smelly dirt. I hate jobs like that. But it is now done. Ugh!

I am now really starting to recover from my longer walk to Lytham and back  the other day. It really was a strain, but great exercise and it shifted a bit of weight too.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## Lanny

06:00 BS 7.4 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just finished watching round 6 of AMA yesterday: took rounds 4 & to get all the political stuff; round 6 was just for fun with NO subtitles & my memory to get me through the tough bits!

China in 1911 was a melting pot of cultures & languages with Japanese, Russian, German & English being spoken alongside the Mandarin, in this drama: ANY wonder it was such a hard MUDDLE for my poor ears to “hear” & distinguish on round 1; Japanese was easiest to distinguish & the rest were easy enough once I got my ears retrained to “hear” 1911 Mandarin!

English was the hardest to make out & it’s a problem I first came across in 1982 on my very first trip to HK as a 10 year old: learnt the hard way to either speak entirely in Cantonese, back then pre handover, or entirely in English when out & about on the streets; using a mixture of the two is too confusing for both me & the general populace!

Why? I hear you ask! It’s because not knowing how the locals say English words when I speak perfect English in the middle of saying something Chinese I’m NEVER understood! That’s because there are so many words, terms & expressions in the English language that just can’t be translated so, just used as is but, changed to more Chinese sounding as some vowel sounds are not used much in Chinese! I suppose you could say that all foreign languages get changed like this into each native language!

Rather oddly pre 1997 I spoke entirely in Cantonese in HK & avoided using English words until I learnt how they were spoken in the Cantonese way as in theory English was taught in schools as a British Territory but, in practice few of the lay people on the streets spoke it well enough! Now post ‘97, not so obvious to start with & very noticeable now, English is much more widespread & much better spoken as Mandarin has taking hold over Cantonese now! So, I speak entirely in English now out & about as I can’t handle the contemporary Mandarin of today!

I didn’t know how English words sound in Mandarin as I learnt through experience how they sounded in Cantonese! So, I had the hardest time hearing & picking out the English especially, since it’s used in Chinese speech with Chinese grammar & syntax: it’s a perspective on my younger siblings & my “weird Chinese” that our older generation relatives always said about us! 

I’m now just starting to read the English translation of the novel online. I got it wrong before & the TV drama came first: the novel was written from the original uncut screenplays of the episodes as the director was heartbroken by how “pieces were hacked out of his baby”, his words in a press release; with the clamouring of the global fans for releasing the cut scenes, no can do as it’s censored by the government, he knew there’s a market for finding out the full story!

I’m finding it quite hard going as the pronouns etc are confusing & all over the place as the most common mistakes made in subtitle translations are said pronouns! That’s because other than you & I, him & her, he & she, are not used: “that” meaning person, insert person’s name, is used instead; rather perfect for a gender bender drama, then! 

Incidentally, the other most common mistake in subtitle translations especially historical dramas is timing or the time. Not in this drama as it’s set in 1911 with western clocks & watches in use by then, the day was split up into 12 zodiac hours, the same 12 animals of the Chinese zodiac years, lasting 2 hours each! It’s SO common a mistake in historical dramas that I automatically double the timings in my head: when the subtitles say 1 hour; it’s really 2 hours! It’s also a mistake commonly made by many Chinese people of today, especially younger people, that are SO used to the 24 hour clock instead of the more ancient 12 double hours of the zodiac!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 6.0 on the nose today 
yesterday forgot to check in  but was 6.9 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.4 same as yesterday. 

Plans today, washing and make a pie. 

It poured down all day yesterday, it was very autumnal and the temperature never raised above 14. I actually had to dig a hoodie out to wear in the house at one point. Bit brighter today, forecast sunny intervals and a light breeze. Perfect drying day.

Have a fab day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Had a rarity in the garden yesterday, a hummingbird hawk moth, we only get them in hot summers, when they are more likely to venture across the channel. They are a day flying moth, with a large body, and wings that flap at high speed. This one was visiting the bits of honeysuckle that have come out for a second flush.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. Yesterday was miserable drizzly all day. 
Forecast for today partly cloudy?

Dez


----------



## Vickie

Morning all 7.7 xxxxx


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning and I think I’m coming down with an ear infection maybe. 
I woke up in the night feeling really dizzy and going from sitting to standing it’s like the room is spinning. 
It’s almost like being drunk but as I’ve not drink alcohol basically for 5 years I think I’m not drunk!
I’ll dig out the old covid test and do one of those to make sure it’s not omicron and other than that, making sure I’m hydrated and maybe dripping olive oil in my ears I’ll see how I am tomorrow. 
I did look at 111 and their advice was to call 999 right away with I think might be just a little bit overdramatic. It’s been two weeks since the bike accident so it’s unlikely to be concussion. No neck pain. No pins and needles. 

What else today? FaceTime with my little nephew who towers over me, turns 21 in a couple of weeks and a Survivors Zoom thing I’d like to attend but can miss if I’m busy doing something else. 

Oh BP this morning 97/63 with a 58rhr which is all a bit on the low side so maybe that’s got something to do with the dizziness perhaps. I’ll keep an eye on it and if it gets worse I’ll call 111 or speak to the GP in the morning.


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5’2 today after a 5.9 on retiring last night.


----------



## rebrascora

9.5 for me this morning. Not happy with that but I've sent 3 units of Fiasp to deal with it and FOTF.  
We are off to a club drive today with Arthur and Zak, so best get going as 4 wheeler is still to load onto trailer. Normally we do it the night before but it hammered gown last night, so it's a job for this morning.


----------



## Ali11782

ok so why did it go up at 4am?


----------



## rebrascora

Ali11782 said:


> View attachment 21845ok so why did it go up at 4am?


Remind us which basal insulin you use and when you inject it? It will probably be Dawn Phenomenon responsible for the rise but adjusting your basal might be an option to deal with it. The time you inject it can be as relevant as how much you inject. If this rise is a regular feature during the early hours of the morning then adjusting your basal would be the thing to try but if it is a one off then don't worry about it.


----------



## Ali11782

rebrascora said:


> Remind us which basal insulin you use and when you inject it? It will probably be Dawn Phenomenon responsible for the rise but adjusting your basal might be an option to deal with it. The time you inject it can be as relevant as how much you inject. If this rise is a regular feature during the early hours of the morning then adjusting your basal would be the thing to try but if it is a one off then don't worry about it.


Morning, I am on 18 units of tresiba which I take at same time as my tea time bolus. 
Because I haven't had great control it's hard to tell if it's a one off. Have seen it do this before though.
Will see this week how it does. It is very frustrating.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6 on the nose today. 

Getting sick of unreliable weather forecasting - both met and bbc gave extra low chance of any rain overnight or today - overjoyed they were both wrong but think I must nip down to the beach for some seaweed in hope of getting more reliable indication of the future... Quite chilly this morning at 16 degrees although as I chucked off the duvet at 0300 hrs and headed for a drink I noted it was 22 degrees. Shot round closing widows and lighting the woodburner before taking pills, exercising dog etc - which has brought the sun out so shall doubtless be reversing process in half an hour.

Family arriving at lunch time: 6 year old Rowan and 18month old Benjie plus parents. As the overspill is still full of Ukrainians I am sleeping in the study. The sofa bed is a damned sight harder than I recall. 5 of the 6 Ukrs off to Moldova tomorrow, by air and then bus to the Ukraine - not quite sure I believe the reasoning (need for new biometric passports before Christmas which, they say, is what their Embassy advises if application made in Britain). We shall see. At least they have done a mega clean up. I am quite looking forward to a few weeks peace and quiet as remaining Ukr has full time job 7-5 5 days a week. Sadly my dog loathes them and barks every time one of them comes on the yard - a tad stressful on the nerves.

Looking forward to seeing family - first time since April. Anticipate bg levels will be appalling but who cares? Did a huge food shop yesterday which included many forbidden items. It is essential and inevitable that the cook will have to try some of them. My son-in-law is particularly fond of desserts...


----------



## MikeyBikey

Slept an extra hour today and got a 12.8  so was it high overnight (bedtime fine)  or dawn phenomenon?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Well looks like I've got a load of garden waste sacks that need filling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

After yesterdays 17 nice to be back to normal 8.3 this morning. Flatlined no higher than 8.6 all night I like to keep my numbers between 4.5 and 9


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a few corrections after tea last night and overnight (i think i must have been injecting water), i woke to a 4.9. Not sure what happened with tea as it was quite low carb but i just shot to 12 and stayed there until the final correction at 4am. 

Its sunny/cloudy but warm here atm. I might sit outside with coffee and my book while i can. The weather for tomorrow is supposed to be bad.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> a hummingbird hawk moth


Oh, is that what they're called? Thanks @Robin - I've been calling them 'those hummingbird insects'. I saw one when we first arrived in Asturias - they're fascinating to watch and really do look like a dinky hummingbird. In't nature brilliaaant!

Morning all.   11.7 here - oops, I didn't need that temporary basal after all. Still wet behind the ears.

Just been into the local town to get the papers and some bread. Today is the annual 'jira' or picnic in the park. Everyone sets up camp - gazebo, tables, chairs, BBQ, coolboxes - and spends the day eating, drinking and socializing in the...you guessed it...local park. We're giving it a miss this year cos it's about 30 degrees in the shade already. Fffleuurrrghhh!

That's so interesting @Lanny. I find it fascinating to hear about what happens when two languages collide. My husband's Welsh dialect is full of English words that have been Cymraeg-ified. When I ask him to spell them, he can't, cos they're only spoken, never written down.


----------



## rayray119

Was 8.7 this morning half expected to be higher because ending up eating love hearts a biscuit last night was clearly dropping)   anyway I've got my endoscopy on Thursday and I'm getting really nervous about it.


----------



## Lanny

I’m actually finding it SO confusing reading the novel in English that I’m translating back into Chinese in my head: all the gender pronouns then, disappear; I know, from watching, who are males & females! 

One way or another my head is getting a good workout by all this translating back & forth!


----------



## Wannie

5.3 for me this morning at 5.45am youngest granddaughter teething so a restless night, love having them to stay they are such a joy.Just returned them home so now to sit with my feet up for a while


----------



## jackymax

Northerner said:


> Take a look at Painless Pricks, by Alan S


Thanks, that was useful.    I finally got a reading but used the last of my lancets as I thought I had to change them each time) and only have 2 testing strips left.  So I haven't had a reading since just after my post.  Time kind of blurs, hours, days etc.


----------



## Leadinglights

jackymax said:


> Thanks, that was useful.    I finally got a reading but used the last of my lancets as I thought I had to change them each time) and only have 2 testing strips left.  So I haven't had a reading since just after my post.  Time kind of blurs, hours, days etc.


Some people only change their lancets twice a year so a box will last a lifetime.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> Some people only change their lancets twice a year so a box will last a lifetime.


Twice a year!.....Sheer indulgence! 
Lancet changing is an annual event which falls on St Swithin's day for most of us die hards! I believe I missed it last year and had to go another whole year with the same lancet as a result.   To be fair, now I have Libre the lancing device gets used less frequently so no real reason why a lancet shouldn't last 2 years anyway..... unless you have really thick skin and it gets blunt. 
Please don't let us lead you astray with our errant ways though! They are supposed to be single use but none of us have died  or lost fingers  or even had an infection as a result of reusing them and it is rare that my fingers are clean when I test.... although I do try to select the least dirty finger to prick.

Sadly the test strips really are single use


----------



## Pattidevans

Arrghhhh.  I cannot begin to tell you!

The friends  arrived much  later yesterday than expected after a dire journey, loved the prawn and watermelon supper I made.   Today they came  for lunch which went  down well... roast beef, yorks puds, roast spuds, asparagus, green beans and carrots.  Followed by home made bergamot ice cream with liqueur soaked strawberries.  We watched a DVD of our wedding that we've just had converted from a video in which the guests starred, partic as he was our  best man.  We all had a hoot at his speech.  Then a short trip to the local pub where their  doggy was much admired.  Back here for cheeses and a somewhat anticipated domestic  spat that resulted in one of our cream upholstered dining chairs being spattered with red wine.  It never fails with them!  I despair I really do!  

Anyway this morning on waking was 7.6 and now... after they have left and I have somewhat calmed down it's 12.1   arghhhh!


----------



## Pattidevans

Oh and I forgot, he is a T2 on insulin and he revealed to me today that his DSN told him 5 was the limit  to drive.. but he said "well I rarely  bother to test".  I wanted to kick im!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

jackymax said:


> Thanks, that was useful.    I finally got a reading but used the last of my lancets as I thought I had to change them each time) and only have 2 testing strips left.  So I haven't had a reading since just after my post.  Time kind of blurs, hours, days etc.





Leadinglights said:


> Some people only change their lancets twice a year so a box will last a lifetime.


I still have my first box of lancets that I was given at diagnosis in 2008  

Time for a poem, I think  A bit of background:

One of the forum’s members related the unusual tale of trying to inject her small daughter, but no insulin was being delivered. She changed the insulin – no luck, changed the pen, no luck – then realised it was because the needle had no hole! Clearly a lancet who had been frightened by the folk tales of other lancets who told him that lancets rarely get changed – not at all like the official ‘single-use’ line he had been taught – and perhaps that’s how he ended up in a needle box…

Congratulations lancets all! You’ve all achieved a pass,
And now it’s time for you to leave the Lancing Duties class!
So follow me, you’ll be assigned to boxes at the gate –
Just keep in line and you’ll be fine, don’t push, not long to wait!

‘I’m scared, I’m not sure I should go, for though I passed the course,
And though I’d only do it once – could I draw blood by force?’
‘Just once? You’re joking! You’ll find out it’s six times every day,
And every day for several weeks before you’re thrown away!’

‘Are you sure? How awful! I think I may hang back
And lurk here in the shadows – they won’t miss one in a pack…
I’ll mingle with the needles, for surely they’re used less
And don’t conclude their useful life a blunt and bloodied mess!’

_Many months later..._

‘Oh my! I’ve been selected after months within this box,
In the darkness of this drawer with the underpants and socks!
It’s up to me to do my best and pierce this person’s skin
And deliver up a dialled dose of clean fresh insulin!’

Oh no! But wait! But it’s too late, I didn’t think this through!
I have no hole! It can’t get out! Whatever shall I do?
If only I’d stuck to my task, I’d surely have succeeded –
A lancet’s not a needle, for a needle’s hole is needed!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A grey day after a sleepless night. Up to print Ukrainians their check in documents. Family in fine form but a bit too exciting for the old lady! Little Benjie is super charming now he is toddling around everywhere and Rowan has the conversational ease of a born advocate but I doubt there is square inch of the house, a drawer or a nook, which remains unexamined. Hoping the sun will come out so that they can go to the seaside and Grannie Wales can have a crafty siesta. BG 6.8.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 after going to bed on 12.4! 
Pouring down at the moment. It was such a lovely day yesterday too. Never mind it’s filling up Thirlmere so you Manchester folk won’t have endure a hosepipe ban! Haven’t a clue where our water comes from? 

Twice, yes, twice yesterday I forgot to take my insulin before eating. I always like to pre bolus at latest 20 minutes before eating. At lunch time and tea time I just didn’t do it! It was quite awhile after lunch when I eventually remembered and stuck in a conservative dose as I could have ended up stacking, but luckily enough I remembered just as I finished eating my tea and quickly remedied it. How very strange. Distracted? Tired? Losing the plot? Or all three! Who knows? It got me thinking about older folks with insulin dependent diabetes, what happens if they live on their own and start down the dementia route? Doesn’t really bear thinking about.  

Childcare day today, just the one, she doesn’t eat as much as the others but does make as much mess though! Hope the rain stops or we’ll miss out on our park trip. 

Have a good day. 

Here’s my graph from yesterday. Can you see where I forgot my bolus?


----------



## goodybags

GoodMorning Monday 4.8 today, 

Yesterday we evening found a pair of my missing Aip-Pods in the car 
which was a nice suprise.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me today.
Have a good day all and stay safe.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I must be an exception as I change my lancet every single time I test (which is twice a day). I just couldn't bear to use an old one...nightmares... 

BG this morning another 4.6 which is fine (even after chicken Kiev and chocolate cake yesterday tea time)

This Thursday is another vampire day. The second Cholesterol test. To me it will be very interesting and revealing since I discovered that Cholesterol in the blood can vary depending on what has been eaten and drunk in the days/weeks prior to the test.

It has just started raining. Good to see (as long as it is not too heavy and prolonged). Gotta get out for my walk *and* to post a rather important letter (all will be revealed in a couple of weeks)

Fascinatingly and coincidentally, since I updated my App and increased my potassium intake (from the App recommended supplements) my minor tingling/numbness (neuropathy?) has gone! I believe it may have been due to a minor potassium deficiency. No idea really. Just glad it's gone. Of course it could be down to something else totally unrelated. Interesting coincidence though.

Today...a walk in the rain on the beach...and then to the post office to send my letter recorded delivery. If I didn't have to post the letter I might not go out for the walk (rain). Nah!! I an not a wimp.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, only 7.6 here. I say only, because I forgot my insulin last night. I only take 2 units if I’ve had a couple of glasses of red wine, and I went for a long walk yesterday afternoon, so I was dithering about whether to lower it even more, and dithered so long I fell asleep!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me. 

Yesterday was a bit of a lazier day but i managed to stay in target. We went for a walk before tea and when we got back levels rose to 11s! How did that happen? Exercise usually lowers it and i was 8 when we started. I needed a 3u correction.

Today its forecast showers most of the day after a sunny start so i think i might get some things ready for going back to work. Although i'll see how much i manage as my arms and hands ache this morning. What on earth have i been doing in my sleep?!!!!!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Netball1

This is all great to hear about… it’s amazing  what tips the balance!
I was 3.2 this morning  as I’ve spent the weekend doing a track and field heptathlon !!! (hurdles, 200m, shot, javelin, high jump, long jump, 800m). The 2 days of activity keeps the blood sugar dipping, even through the night! I’m now the Women's 60+  British Champion and of course the only diabetic, type 1, in the competition. Great fun


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House!!

Dez


----------



## Sitosea

Morning all 8.2 this morning.


----------



## Vickie

Morning all 5.8 this morning which is great as I was very anxious yesterday evening which normally pushs me up xxx


----------



## Northerner

Netball1 said:


> This is all great to hear about… it’s amazing  what tips the balance!
> I was 3.2 this morning  as I’ve spent the weekend doing a track and field heptathlon !!! (hurdles, 200m, shot, javelin, high jump, long jump, 800m). The 2 days of activity keeps the blood sugar dipping, even through the night! I’m now the Women's 60+  British Champion and of course the only diabetic, type 1, in the competition. Great fun


Well done!  Exercise makes the cells in the body more sensitive to insulin, plus your muscles need to restore all that glycogen, so the effects of exercise can last 24-48 hours afterwards - keep an eye on those levels 

ETA: I just read your introductory posts and realised I'm probably teaching you stuff you already know!


----------



## Northerner

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 21852
> House!!
> 
> Dez


Whoop! Congratulations!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning!  After yesterday I was hoping for a single digit characteristic as??? said you can round the mantissa but no my meter is teasing at 10.1.  Mind you if I round by the maximum 0.5 I am in the 9s!

When I retired my finger pricker earlier this year the lancet was coming up to 3 years with 4 -  8 jsbs per day so over 5000 plus.  I must have saved the NHS a fortune,  enough to pay for the Libre I am after!  

What's all this rain people are talking about?  We had two minutes of light rain on Thursday and woke up with everything damp, but nor wet on Friday.  Blue sky with fluffy bits this morning!


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. BP etc all normal. Chicken mushroom thing already in the slow cooker. Bits and bobs all ready to knock together a batch of low carb brownies. 
Doing a few hours of consultancy work later for the first time in donkey’s years and still a bit dizzy but nowhere near as intrusive as it was over the weekend. 
Oh and already watched ep.1 of House of Dragons and can’t wait for the next!

(Don’t have Sky but do use Sky Go on my mobile piggybacking off mum and dad’s subscription which seems fair as they use my Netflix, Prime, Apple TV and Disney+)


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone 4.8 for me at 6am. Grey and cloudy with some rain here forecast for brighter weather later today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good moaning!  After yesterday I was hoping for a single digit characteristic as??? said you can round the mantissa but no my meter is teasing at 10.1.  Mind you if I round by the maximum 0.5 I am in the 9s!
> 
> When I retired my finger pricker earlier this year the lancet was coming up to 3 years with 4 -  8 jsbs per day so over 5000 plus.  I must have saved the NHS a fortune,  enough to pay for the Libre I am after!
> 
> What's all this rain people are talking about?  We had two minutes of light rain on Thursday and woke up with everything damp, but nor wet on Friday.  Blue sky with fluffy bits this morning!



Oh and my plans for today.  I have an Ocado delivery in an hour but I am still undecided between them and Waitrose.  In addition I have a load to wash and sort.  And later on a repeat of my physio exercises.  And in between I am aiming for Klondike Grandmother 6 today.  I like to go up a level each week.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4 1 for me this morning. Lucky I woke when I did


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for.

Tea, then garden. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something today but on the up again, trying to find furniture and sort things out is really stressing me out 

Latest was the courier that's delivering the bed texting Bruce with a time slot of 4am-9am tomorrow morning! The seller had said evening and to get that was ridiculous! Bruce phoned the courier last night and got nowhere so I messaged the seller this morning and they said they would get in touch with the courier and let me know then the courier started hassling Bruce again! So i phoned hin up (Bruce said he was difficult to understand as he has an accent but I had no trouble as Abbott CS folk have much stronger accents) seems he is slightly nervous of angry women and has changed from 6am-10am but nearer 7am hopefully which still isn't ideal but more acceptable xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'9 today.

Weird morning. Had an appointment with the mental health therapist to discuss further treatment/courses/options, but they called to cancel when I was ready to get out of the house. A bit annoying but maybe it's for the best, I don't think I was in the mood for this appointment. I felt like going back to bed, but had just eaten breakfast and didn't want to lay down with the food still in my throat and a load of carbs in. So went for a walk, I'm back now and don't know if I'll go to bed but definitely will stay inside, weather is not good. 

Something more positive, yesterday a Mexican housemate cooked some traditional food for everyone to share, it was absolutely delicious. And a Eastern Europe colleague has invited me to a BBQ with chicken marinated in his country's style. I love trying foods


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.3 here.

I've attached a Pod to my stomach for the first time - wow, what a difference in absorption, much quicker than my legs. The only problem is repeated wardrobe malfunctions. I'm going to have to buy maternity jeans from now on, eek! How does everyone else (on a pump) manage, I'm wondering?

My imagination is too vivid @Pattidevans to just get in the car and drive off without testing. What if...? Obviously, your friend doesn't struggle with the "What if's". Scary stuff.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all and another grey miserable one.  Please @MikeyBikey send us some blue with fluffy bits!

5.3 this morning much to my relief, after a day of mostly highs, due to forgetting to bolus at lunch until we got to dessert.  @eggyg see.... you aren't the only one!  It's so easy to get distracted sometimes.

@Bloden I've currently got my pod on my stomach, so have to be ultra careful not to pull undies down too fast.  The only place I find absorption faster is the back of my arms.  I find the best place to "hide" the pods is just under my bra at the front, but most of my tops are fairly loose.  As to my friend, he's often in the 3s when he does test and doesn't  believe me when I say he may feel fine but it's a sign he's losing hypo awareness.  He's a dreadful driver anyway without any other influences!

@MeeTooTeeTwo AGAIN!  Congratulations all the same!


----------



## rebrascora

It was 7.7 for me this morning following a 0.5 unit reduction in my evening Levemir last night which clearly wasn't necessary but after cutting the grass in the orchard last night I barrowed it up the very steep hill to the yard for the horses and there was a lot of muscle burn, heart racing and heavy breathing so I thought I might need a reduction.

My achievement of the day yesterday was that I managed to eat a buffet tea after our club drive with the horses and keep my levels in range afterwards .... JUST.... although Libre did give me a reading of 11.1 at one point and I very nearly jabbed a correction when I saw it but held my ground and the graph seems to have ignored that reading and rounded it off. 
@freesia  I feel your frustration. My levels were steady all morning and then I needed 2 stacked corrections whilst we were out driving the horses to keep from going into double figures and then my 8 unit bolus for the buffet tea when we got back, so 3 injections of Fiasp in the space of an hour and a half but it kept a lid on things.... Worst of all I had to decline the lovely home made flapjack offered when we stopped half way with the horses to give them a rest. Goodness knows how high my levels would have gone if I had had that! 

Many congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo yet again for another optimum waking reading. You make it look so easy! 

@Northerner Loving the poem Alan. Thanks for sharing. Feel rather mean making my lancet do so many pricks now!  Having said that, my needles don't get it all that easy either...


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I feel your frustration. My levels were steady all morning and then I needed 2 stacked corrections whilst we were out driving the horses to keep from going into double figures


It is frustrating. I woke on a good number this morning but by 11 it had gone up into the 10s and 11s. I didnt want to correct straight away as i needed to drive but as soon as i could i corrected. Its taken 2 hours to comr back into the high 9s. 

I think i need to up the basal again but seeing as i'm back at work in just over a week and will have to alter it again....i agree, very frustrating.


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Twice, yes, twice yesterday I forgot to take my insulin before eating. I always like to pre bolus at latest 20 minutes before eating. At lunch time and tea time I just didn’t do it! It was quite awhile after lunch when I eventually remembered and stuck in a conservative dose as I could have ended up stacking, but luckily enough I remembered just as I finished eating my tea and quickly remedied it. How very strange. Distracted? Tired? Losing the plot? Or all three! Who knows? It got me thinking about older folks with insulin dependent diabetes, what happens if they live on their own and start down the dementia route? Doesn’t really bear thinking about.


I'm guessing then they probably need carers to do it. Or district nurses if they are living in their own homes still and their carers can't? When I did my nurse training, I had a placement with the district nurses and there was a list of insulin visits for the team to do each day. Most of them had morning and late afternoon visits (I'm guessing probably mixed? I don't really remember, it was some time ago!)


----------



## gll

Hey all.
Waking from nap was about 11 but was all over the place while sleeping according to libre.
Insulin is so hit and miss at the moment. So many factors there to why I'm all over the place mainly being very tired still and feeling crap. All the knock on effects of that etc.

In other news bathroom progress is almost done. All glossing has been finished finally and just need to borrow a better drill to fit the blind and its all done  (well son is doing that). The shower chair got delivered today so daughter can finally take unsupervised showers and shower on bad days without fear. Its a huge deal for her.
The house is a riot still with fallout from bathroom & we got a new (to us) sofa at the weekend that still needs positioned properly and the rest of the furniture arranged. Just trying to do what we can at the moment.
Got occupational therapy back out tomorrow to sign off on everything so will have to clear a space for us to sit down I guess .

Utterly fed up being surrounded with stuff to get done but only managing to do a little bit of it before I'm back in bed.
At least I can taste my coffee again now so there is progress 

Anyway thought I had better check in and will try and play a bit of catch up on posts x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Lanny

05:24 BS 7.2 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to check in yesterday!  Can’t remember what/when but, in the 7’s: quite happy to be there these days!

The new series of “The House of the Dragon” GOT spin-off just started on Sky, I’m watching on Now TV, yesterday & I think it’s live around 2am on Mondays but, I didn’t start to watch it until just before bed last night, reading all day, & unfortunately fell asleep SOMEWHERE near the start: will watch it from the start now while eating breakfast!  It looks pretty good, from what I remember before dropping off!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this very dark and much cooler morning.

BG 4.9 good
BP 119/79 good
Pulse 60 good

Today. Plans. Nothing... Rest.

Failed to do the second walk yesterday because of the rain. Some catching up to do today then.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today 

not up to much, just working 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Benny G

Morning guys, 
It's been a minute since I posted on the daily thread. Life sometimes gets complicated and diabetes control starts to drift. 
7 as I get out of bed, going for a walk after breakfast with a few friends, from Wetherby over to Tadcaster. It's nice to see some green. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Woke up a bit early for me, was going to have another 20 mins snooze, but when I got that reading, decided I'd better wake-up properly and claim an HS!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 6.9 and it’s sensor changing day. That’s been a quick fortnight, it’s weird how my life is now in chunks of two weeks! 

Good day yesterday with the whirlwind that is Zara, she turns 18 months at the weekend and is such a happy soul,  she is constantly smiling and giggling. Yesterday her Gaga taught her how to wink, along with accompanying sound effect! Her talking is coming on leaps and bounds and she copies everything. Need to be careful now! 

Today’s plans include waiting in for the British Gas engineer to fit a new gas smart meter, 10am-2pm. They postponed at the last minute last month without an apology, just sent a text saying “ we’re looking forward to seeing you on 23rd August”. I phoned to complain, it’s happened before, they just change the date at the very last minute without any explanation. The guy on the phone was flustered and said it wasn’t his department and put me through to someone else who hung up on me. I was livid! If they don’t turn up they can stuff their smart meter where the sun don’t shine! I’m not BG’s biggest fan at the moment, can you tell? 

Have a good day everyone. 

And just because I can, here’s a photo of Zara enjoying an ice lolly after a very busy time at the park yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here! Woke up a bit early for me, was going to have another 20 mins snooze, but when I got that reading, decided I'd better wake-up properly and claim an HS!


Congratulations, we must have posted just at the same time!


----------



## Vickie

7.2 this morning after a nasty hypo last night I take that xxxx


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning!  Awful 13.5 here.  Yesterday afternoon's upsets continued into evening/overnight.  Feels like I have food poisoning or a bug again.  Suspect they we really take off when the ankle biters return to school! 

Yesterday became very grey late yesterday morning and for the rest of the day but still no rain.  Brighter this morning!


----------



## Fagor

7.4. 
Not best, but as it's only 4th pre-meal below 8.0 in 10 days, it's acceptable (max of 16.4).
BGs seemed to be much better during the hot spell.
Have taken an extra QA overnight on several occasions, usually had limited effect, then DP really kicks in, from 4.x at 04:00 to 13.x at breakfast.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice "even" 5.5 today and congrats to @Robin on scoring that special number.

More grey skies today, so no need of these 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.something today, hit at least 17.5 yesterday afternoon, I can't wait until all the stress is gone from sorting things out to move! Bed has been delivered this morning, yet more drama with that though, we agreed the 6-10 but nearer 7 time frame with the courier yesterday morning and then he text Bruce early this morning saying 10-12, Bruce was having none of it as he'd already told his boss the agreed time frame and a latest expected time for him to get into work, so think the courier was there not long after 7 as that's Bruce on the bus to work now so he won't even be missing an hour

Ordered a sofa last night and that's being delivered on the 31st 2pm-6pm via Argos so there shouldn't be as much drama with that, look for a frost free fridge freezer today and think we've to look for a cooker and let Bruce's mum and dad know xx


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 again this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.7 for me after an earlier JB. Nothing planned for today atm so i'll see how i feel. Theres lots of jobs to be done but not much will or energy to do them.

Congrats on the HS @Robin.
@Kaylz its all coming together now.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg baby Zara is absolutely gorgeous. I love that age, they're just curious about everything.

What is it about these companies who think they can treat their customers as they do?! Its just not right.


----------



## Wannie

good morning everyone 4.9 for me this morning after a very disturbed nights sleep, had a tooth extraction yesterday (upper jaw at the back). Me thinks it will be a quiet day for me today 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pawprint91

6.3 today ... super happy with this as went out for dinner last night to Pesto (chain restaurant, Italian tapas if anyone knows it - I would recommend!). As it's tapas, the dishes are so small, so I had a caprese salad, chicken thighs and .... pizza!! Estimated 5 units and the highest reading I got was 10   another small win!

Have a good day all


----------



## rebrascora

2.8 on the Libre for me. Finger prick showed 4.6. I didn't take any hypo treatment because my levels rise once I get out of bed but it is still showing me low at 3.3 an hour later so have given up and had10g carbs rather than double check for a third time because I am getting very low on test strips. Only day 12 of this Libre sensor and first one after my break from it but already reading inconveniently lower than BG.
Got my tel appoint with consultant very soon (9.30am). Not sure if my blood tests from Saturday morning will have been processed and he will have results yet. Got my list of topics for discussion to hand. Think my cholesterol will be up as I haven't been exercising enough and not taking my fibre supplement as regularly as I normally do. I really have lost my routine with food and exercise the last few months and put on weight as a result so really must put some effort into getting back on track. Shifting a trailer load of manure this afternoon so I will be stiff and sore tomorrow as I haven't done that for a few months.


----------



## pawprint91

Hope your appt goes well @rebrascora . My Libre has been so inconveniently off these past few days too so I feel your pain!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here.

Aw, Zara's such a cutie @eggyg.

Nice work @Robin!
Brilliant work @pawprint91!!


----------



## Colin g

Hope everyone is fit and we'll 4.8 for me this morning . Been a good line all-night. See what today brings


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I have had my appointment and the big surprise was that my cholesterol is down to 4.2  I am gobsmacked as really expected it to be mid 5s or higher. He says to keep doing whatever I am doing.... so the cream in my morning coffee and the copious amounts of cheese and occasional packet of pork scratching can officially stay on the menu .....and my HbA1c is 45 which is my lowest ever but it was at a cost with all the hypos I had a couple of weeks back, so I have agreed with my consultant that around the 50 mark is a better target for me and my diabetes and I will try not to be too disappointed when it goes up a bit next year.

Completely forgot to congratulate @Robin earlier as I was a bit anxious about my appointment. Well done on your House Special this morning and a gold star too to @pawprint91 on managing your meal out so well.... especially pizza. Nice one!


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 5.9 for me at 6.15 this dull and cloudy morning, that's after a 9.2 last night.

Stay safe everyone........


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Plans for today, who knows? Garden a bit damp after yesterday's downpour.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Well, I have had my appointment and the big surprise was that my cholesterol is down to 4.2  I am gobsmacked as really expected it to be mid 5s or higher. He says to keep doing whatever I am doing.... so the cream in my morning coffee and the copious amounts of cheese and occasional packet of pork scratching can officially stay on the menu .....and my HbA1c is 45 which is my lowest ever but it was at a cost with all the hypos I had a couple of weeks back, so I have agreed with my consultant that around the 50 mark is a better target for me and my diabetes and I will try not to be too disappointed when it goes up a bit next year.
> 
> Completely forgot to congratulate @Robin earlier as I was a bit anxious about my appointment. Well done on your House Special this morning and a gold star too to @pawprint91 on managing your meal out so well.... especially pizza. Nice one!


Well done @rebrascora. I'm glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Well, I have had my appointment and the big surprise was that my cholesterol is down to 4.2  I am gobsmacked as really expected it to be mid 5s or higher. He says to keep doing whatever I am doing.... so the cream in my morning coffee and the copious amounts of cheese and occasional packet of pork scratching can officially stay on the menu ....


When I was doing  research on chol some 5 years ago I came across a number of studies that suggested that what you eat has very little affect on cholesterol.  Also contrary to common belief carbs will more likely raise chol than fats.  Exercise is more likely to have an affect on total chol than what you eat.  Anyway cholesterol is not poison, it's a natural substance produced by the body and it's the building block of every cell in the body, especially the brain cells.  When it becomes a problem is when there is inflammation of the arteries and the chol will plaster over it in an attempt to heal it.  So keeping BGs low and not allowing too much glucose to attach to haemoglobin can reduce the likelyhood of inflammation as the corpuscles are less "scratchy".  Sorry, not explained that in a very scientific way, but I'm sure you get the drift.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, better than yesterday, at least there is some blue to be seen.

7.3 this morning, probably due to correcting a 4.2 at 2am to ward off a hypo.  

Due to the stress at the weekend caused by our guests (constantly bickering and sniping at  each other) I had forgotten to check my new sensor that I put on on Sunday morning.  Just checked, fingerprick 6.9 and sensor 6.6.  So I think it will be pretty accurate.  Will check it again before lunch.

Congratulations @Robin for your HS.

@ColinUK Have you considered BPPV as a cause of your ear problems and dizzyness?  See https://www.nhslanarkshire.scot.nhs...py/benign-paroxysmal-positional-vertigo-bppv/ there are exercises you can do to help it. https://www.bsuh.nhs.uk/documents/brandt-daroff-exercise-for-bppv/ I had it a while back.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> When I was doing  research on chol some 5 years ago I came across a number of studies that suggested that what you eat has very little affect on cholesterol.  Also contrary to common belief carbs will more likely raise chol than fats.  Exercise is more likely to have an affect on total chol than what you eat.  Anyway cholesterol is not poison, it's a natural substance produced by the body and it's the building block of every cell in the body, especially the brain cells.  When it becomes a problem is when there is inflammation of the arteries and the chol will plaster over it in an attempt to heal it.  So keeping BGs low and not allowing too much glucose to attach to haemoglobin can reduce the likelyhood of inflammation as the corpuscles are less "scratchy".  Sorry, not explained that in a very scientific way, but I'm sure you get the drift.


Thanks for that Patti. Yes I was generally aware of that info but because my diet is high in fats and particularly saturated fats and they wanted me to take statins last year and I refused, I get twitchy when my cholesterol is tested and particularly when I haven't done as much of the healthier stuff to counterbalance the saturated fats (ie not enough exercise and fibre) and being aware that I have put on a little weight recently. 
I also think it is useful to mention it on the open forum as many people are worried about eating more fat (and indeed I still do to a certain extent..... usually when a blood test is due.... despite feeling better for the increased fat in my diet). Going against the low fat government and NHS propaganda of a lifetime is really daunting as I am not a natural rebel, so when my cholesterol levels are checked I half expect to suddenly see a dramatic rise and have to reevaluate my diet and it is such an enormous relief to see a reduction.


----------



## rayray119

Hello it was 9.2.    trying to decide what do backfast Thursday when I have my endoscopy I can't eat for for 6 hours originally I was just not going to eat in morning but after seeing that I may be in department for 4 hours so might go with having a really early breakfast(as that's a long time to go without food)   i question the instructions that come with the letter about diabetes treement saying if you take insullin other then long acting insulin saying to only to take half the usual dose in morning surelly that apiipes more to be people on set doses because if i am eating 6 hours before I'm going to want to take the useal dose i do for my food and its going to be out of my system by the time the produce comes anyway.


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> Hello it was 9.2.    trying to decide what do backfast Thursday when I have my endoscopy I can't eat for for 6 hours originally I was just not going to eat in morning but after seeing that I may be in department for 4 hours so might go with having a really early breakfast(as that's a long time to go without food)   i question the instructions that come with the letter about diabetes treement saying if you take insullin other then long acting insulin saying to only to take half the usual dose in morning surelly that apiipes more to be people on set doses because if i am eating 6 hours before I'm going to want to take the useal dose i do for my food and its going to be out of my system by the time the produce comes anyway.


The procedure itself only takes 10-15mins. You should tell then you are insulin diabetic when you arrive.
 I would check up on the preparation required as I recall I couldn't have any solid food after midnight and then only clear liquids up to 4 hours before the procedure.


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> The procedure itself only takes 10-15mins. You should tell then you are insulin diabetic when you arrive.
> I would check up on the preparation required as I recall I couldn't have any solid food after midnight and then only clear liquids up to 4 hours before the procedure.


they already know this that why they sent me a letter with it they said you can half a lt breakfast 6 hours before.  my questioning was the only taking half the insulin as if i ate back fast at 7 and the the prodicue is at 1pm(which is it is) then its going to be out my system by then.   it does say to take the long acting like normal.  it also says the blood wil checked  and monitored when i arrive.    this is an endoscopy the car-ma down the thought i gt the other thing next tuesday were i believe they more perpetration involved


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for that Patti. Yes I was generally aware of that info but because my diet is high in fats and particularly saturated fats and they wanted me to take statins last year and I refused, I get twitchy when my cholesterol is tested and particularly when I haven't done as much of the healthier stuff to counterbalance the saturated fats (ie not enough exercise and fibre) and being aware that I have put on a little weight recently.
> I also think it is useful to mention it on the open forum as many people are worried about eating more fat (and indeed I still do to a certain extent..... usually when a blood test is due.... despite feeling better for the increased fat in my diet). Going against the low fat government and NHS propaganda of a lifetime is really daunting as I am not a natural rebel, so when my cholesterol levels are checked I half expect to suddenly see a dramatic rise and have to reevaluate my diet and it is such an enormous relief to see a reduction.


Unfortunately we all shake in our shoes a bit when it comes to the great cholesterol/statins threat held over us by the medics, who have after all only been given the official line "Cholesterol = bad, Statins = good".  It's an issue made even more murky by big pharma who want/need to promote the cash cow that statins are.  Going into the history of it all is fascinating, but takes more than 5 minutes.  In my opinion the government "eatwell plate" has a lot to answer for, including the obesity epidemic and the rise of diabetes.  Look back before the 70s, prior to the current advice and the majority of people were not overweight.  We didn't feed on a diet of pizza, pasta and chips.  We ate meat, vegetables and butter, but in moderation.  Well, I shall shut up now before I make myself very unpopular!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, better than yesterday, at least there is some blue to be seen.
> 
> 7.3 this morning, probably due to correcting a 4.2 at 2am to ward off a hypo.
> 
> Due to the stress at the weekend caused by our guests (constantly bickering and sniping at  each other) I had forgotten to check my new sensor that I put on on Sunday morning.  Just checked, fingerprick 6.9 and sensor 6.6.  So I think it will be pretty accurate.  Will check it again before lunch.
> 
> Congratulations @Robin for your HS.
> 
> @ColinUK Have you considered BPPV as a cause of your ear problems and dizzyness?  See https://www.nhslanarkshire.scot.nhs...py/benign-paroxysmal-positional-vertigo-bppv/ there are exercises you can do to help it. https://www.bsuh.nhs.uk/documents/brandt-daroff-exercise-for-bppv/ I had it a while back.


Thank you for that. It’s not something I have ever heard of before so now I’ll go off down that internet rabbit hole!!


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> they already know this that why they sent me a letter with it they said you can half a lt breakfast 6 hours before.  my questioning was the only taking half the insulin as if i ate back fast at 7 and the the prodicue is at 1pm(which is it is) then its going to be out my system by then.   it does say to take the long acting like normal.  it also says the blood wil checked  and monitored when i arrive.    this is an endoscopy the car-ma down the thought i gt the other thing next tuesday were i believe they more perpetration involved


Don't forget to have plenty of hypo treatment with you. Do you have somebody going with you?
I hope it goes well. ****


----------



## MikeyBikey

rayray119 said:


> Hello it was 9.2.    trying to decide what do backfast Thursday when I have my endoscopy I can't eat for for 6 hours originally I was just not going to eat in morning but after seeing that I may be in department for 4 hours so might go with having a really early breakfast(as that's a long time to go without food)   i question the instructions that come with the letter about diabetes treement saying if you take insullin other then long acting insulin saying to only to take half the usual dose in morning surelly that apiipes more to be people on set doses because if i am eating 6 hours before I'm going to want to take the useal dose i do for my food and its going to be out of my system by the time the produce comes anyway.



I did a couple of posts on this when they advised me what dose of insulin to take on day of surgery.  It was wrong as I would have ended up eating to treat a hypo or needing medical treatment for a hypo.  I had to experiment a bit but sadly you do not have the time.

I will try sort out links later as I am on my not so smart smartphone! 

On the day I had no food from midnight,  final drinks plus meds before six,  procedure at 11am,  and tea with two digestives at 3pm.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> Thank you for that. It’s not something I have ever heard of before so now I’ll go off down that internet rabbit hole!!



On another forum I read of somebody being treated for severe BPPV in A&E with the Dix-Hallpike manoeuvre which cured it in one despite it sounding like something Mick McManus would do to his opponent.  Another,  more likely,  condition is vestibulitis which clears in about a week.  Here travel sickness pills can help relieve the symptoms.


----------



## Pattidevans

I had BPPV in late May.  I did do the exercises for about 2 weeks, but it cleared up pretty quickly.  At the same time a friend from round the corner also had it and could not work as she's a painter/decorator and spends a lot of time up ladders and also she couldn't drive because of it.  Hers seems to have recurred a few times.


----------



## pawprint91

rebrascora said:


> Well, I have had my appointment and the big surprise was that my cholesterol is down to 4.2  I am gobsmacked as really expected it to be mid 5s or higher. He says to keep doing whatever I am doing.... so the cream in my morning coffee and the copious amounts of cheese and occasional packet of pork scratching can officially stay on the menu .....and my HbA1c is 45 which is my lowest ever but it was at a cost with all the hypos I had a couple of weeks back, so I have agreed with my consultant that around the 50 mark is a better target for me and my diabetes and I will try not to be too disappointed when it goes up a bit next year.
> 
> Completely forgot to congratulate @Robin earlier as I was a bit anxious about my appointment. Well done on your House Special this morning and a gold star too to @pawprint91 on managing your meal out so well.... especially pizza. Nice one!


Thank you - so pleased your appointment went well!


----------



## MikeyBikey

@rayray119 Here are links to my insulin dosing pre surgery

MDI Insulin Before Surgery | Diabetes UK

MDI for Surgery - Attempt 2 | Diabetes UK


----------



## MikeyBikey

@rayray119 Here are my posts about insulin dosing pre surgical procedure

MDI Insulin Before Surgery | Diabetes UK

MDI for Surgery - Attempt 2 | Diabetes UK


----------



## Leadinglights

You can definitely have too much of a good thing - I have a major glut of tomatoes, I gave a tub away, a tub in the food bank donations, I have dehydrated loads to make 'sun dried' tomatoes. But still have 10 tubs in the fridge, arrrgh.
The apples are now mostly ready but finding somewhere to store them that is not still too hot is difficult.
No sweetcorn as the badgers had the lot.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all. 6.6 (and no i didn't miss off a 1 by accident)
So picture me yesterday:
"Oh sensor is about to end shall I put on a new one?"
"Nahh will have a wee break while my BGs are just tragic and rubbish and save the 2 I have left for a few weeks."
My BG: Quick no ones watching...lets do something amazing where she cant see if it was the correction or basal or pancreas that made us look amazing.
Absolutely typical!

I actually properly slept last night from about 7pm until 5am without waking up (that I can remember) and didn't wake up with too much congestion in my chest. A wee glimmer of hope that things are looking up


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a respectable 5.4 today 

having woke up in the middle of the night and 3.3 so going low
popped a few lifts and straight back to sleep (following a bathroom visit) 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very dark and wet looking out there but it is not raining.

BG 4.5 slightly lower than usual. 

Looking forward to tomorrow except the fasting bit. They requested fasting bloods so no eating from 10pm tonight through to 10am tomorrow. Not that I eat during the night, but, no breakfast?

Today pondering a new major update to my App following on from recent super improvements linking supplements to my meals to ensure no deficiencies or overdoses. It makes the day on day 'diabetic meal Soduko game' much harder but a lot more fun.

Today nothing planned. Yesterday did increased exercise to combat the missed afternoon walk the day before (213 minutes).

BP this morning 120/80 bingo!
Pulse 62

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 9.0 here. Having accidentally forgotten night time basal the other day, and not had too shabby a result, I thought I'd experiment to see what happened on a normal night when I hadn’t had a couple of glasses of wine. (Mainly because I found myself in the 5s at bedtime and would normally snack to keep my levels up for the first part of the night) Well, I had a nice flat line in the 5s until 4am, when I started a steady climb up the hill to 9 by the time I woke up. Won’t be trying that one again, I only take around 2.5 units at bedtime, but I obviously need them!.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 6.9 today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 today for me. 
A mackerel sky this morning - I wonder what it'll bring?

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Up a bit later than usual and it’s a Len Goodman. Seven!   I was only a 6.4 at 6.20 when I got up ( for the third time) for the loo, should have stayed up but was very weary after yet another restless night. Still weary but hunger got the better of me, so here I am.

British Gas turned up, early! Two chaps, one was overseeing a recently qualified meter putter inner, not sure that’s the official title. I had just started to make my veg curry for the tea as I knew the gas would be knocked off, when they arrived at 9.45. So I did what we all do when workman are in the house, twiddled my thumbs, wandered about, read my book, went on FB, plumped the cushions, generally nothing worth while. Was glad when they left two hours later. Now the “proud” owner of a smart gas meter to go with the smart electric meter that was installed in June! Hours of fun watching the price go up before my very eyes!  To add insult to injury we were handed a leaflet full of advice to reduce our consumption. Not sure we can do anymore than we’re doing now, just like everyone else at the moment. Anyhoo, the veg curry was good, apart from a tin of tomatoes and chickpeas everything else was from the garden. We’ve gone all Tom and Barbara, I’ve dusted off my 70s kaftan and am channeling Margot today, ie floating around doing nowt! Younger forum members Google “The Good Life” if you haven’t a clue what I’m talking about.

Talking of food who watched Celebrity Masterchef last night? Chris Eubank, come back all is forgiven! They were absolutely rubbish. Makes good telly though.

Have a good day all. We are mild and wet today.


----------



## rayray119

Morning it was 6.1 when I happened to wake up at 6.10 this morning wanted to make sure an earlier correction had gone done (I had something last night where it seems I got the carbs slightly wrong). By the time I actually got up and sorted back fast out it had rissim to 9.6


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Up a bit later than usual and it’s a Len Goodman. Seven!   I was only a 6.4 at 6.20 when I got up ( for the third time) for the loo, should have stayed up but was very weary after yet another restless night. Still weary but hunger got the better of me, so here I am.
> 
> British Gas turned up, early! Two chaps, one was overseeing a recently qualified meter putter inner, not sure that’s the official title. I had just started to make my veg curry for the tea as I knew the gas would be knocked off, when they arrived at 9.45. So I did what we all do when workman are in the house, twiddled my thumbs, wandered about, read my book, went on FB, plumped the cushions, generally nothing worth while. Was glad when they left two hours later. Now the “proud” owner of a smart gas meter to go with the smart electric meter that was installed in June! Hours of fun watching the price go up before my very eyes!  To add insult to injury we were handed a leaflet full of advice to reduce our consumption. Not sure we can do anymore than we’re doing now, just like everyone else at the moment. Anyhoo, the veg curry was good, apart from a tin of tomatoes and chickpeas everything else was from the garden. We’ve gone all Tom and Barbara, I’ve dusted off my 70s kaftan and am channeling Margot today, ie floating around doing nowt! Younger forum members Google “The Good Life” if you haven’t a clue what I’m talking about.
> 
> Talking of food who watched Celebrity Masterchef last night? Chris Eubank, come back all is forgiven! They were absolutely rubbish. Makes good telly though.
> 
> Have a good day all. We are mild and wet today.




Chris Ewbank is so smartly dressed and not a bad cook either!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning!  A wretched 12.7. Feeling a bit better today but wondering after seemingly catching nothing since Covid last September I was been unwell twice in a fortnight Why/What?


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Talking of food who watched Celebrity Masterchef last night? Chris Eubank, come back all is forgiven! They were absolutely rubbish. Makes good telly though.


The cooking was awful compared to the last 2 weeks. Goodness knows how they can choose 2 semi finalists from this bunch. Hopefully they'll all up their game for the next 2 episodes.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks!

A very nice 4.6 for me this morning (very happy with that ) with a lovely straight but sloping line down from 8.7 at bedtime with a 2.5 reduction in Levemir. I like it when I make a good guess at my dose.   Slept like the dead and woke up refreshed but my old back is a bit stiff. Knocked a couple more units off my morning Levemir and need to go for a good walk to help loosen up and realign my body.

@rayray119 Good luck with your endoscopy today (I think)

@gll That is just typical. Is that your first in range waking reading? Delighted for you nonetheless. Roll on more readings like that even if they are sneaky!


----------



## Wannie

good morning everyone 4.7 for me today wet and humid here this morning but looks like sun is trying to burn off cloud. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

7.8 this morning which I’m putting down to the zopiclone last night. 
My morning numbers have been creeping higher recently and I’m staying higher than normal through the day as well. 
Possibly stress related or physical stress related to my leg/ankle stuff. 
And it’s good to have a run of slightly elevated figures in the weeks before the next HbA1C blood letting of course. 

I’m sure lack of exercise isn’t helping as I’m not back at the gym or even able to walk to/from the office yet. Got the tube to the office yesterday and took me 30 mins to walk from there whereas it is really a pleasant ten minute stroll usually. 
That said I’ve provisionally booked an over 55’s yoga class on Friday. It’s at the gym and I’ve done this one before. It’s very very gentle but it can’t hurt to get some kind of yoga back in my healing regimen. 
If it’s likely too much I can cancel on Friday morning after therapy. 

Ooh the balance vertigo thing does seem like it’s that BBVVIP thing to me as it’s clearly about changing positions/levels. 
Thankfully it’s only happened a few times and it cleared up after a couple of days. I’ll mention it to the gp if it returns but it seems there’s nothing really they can do. I might invest in a wobble board as it’s recommended that ten minutes twice a week on that really helps.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.5 for me today 

Have to let Bruce's mum know about a cooker soon so my task for today is looking for a cooker and fridge freezer with delivery option of either next Wednesday or a weekend, the only places I've come  across are Argos and AO, at least 1 fridge freezer I liked the look of yesterday the company didn't even deliver to Scotland 

Here's a pic of our new bed  xx


----------



## goodybags

Update just spoken to GP just now
he confirmed my latest Hba1c was indeed 53 
not 58 as the Diabetic Consultant at the hospital had put in his recent letter (following a phone consultation) 
so now I shall have to phone that consultants PA and get that updated at their end 
but my GP did feel I might benefit from SGL2 medication which that consultant thought might be good for me.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> 7.8 this morning which I’m putting down to the zopiclone last night.
> My morning numbers have been creeping higher recently and I’m staying higher than normal through the day as well.
> Possibly stress related or physical stress related to my leg/ankle stuff.
> And it’s good to have a run of slightly elevated figures in the weeks before the next HbA1C blood letting of course.
> 
> I’m sure lack of exercise isn’t helping as I’m not back at the gym or even able to walk to/from the office yet. Got the tube to the office yesterday and took me 30 mins to walk from there whereas it is really a pleasant ten minute stroll usually.
> That said I’ve provisionally booked an over 55’s yoga class on Friday. It’s at the gym and I’ve done this one before. It’s very very gentle but it can’t hurt to get some kind of yoga back in my healing regimen.
> If it’s likely too much I can cancel on Friday morning after therapy.
> 
> Ooh the balance vertigo thing does seem like it’s that BBVVIP thing to me as it’s clearly about changing positions/levels.
> Thankfully it’s only happened a few times and it cleared up after a couple of days. I’ll mention it to the gp if it returns but it seems there’s nothing really they can do. I might invest in a wobble board as it’s recommended that ten minutes twice a week on that really helps.


It really is annoying when it takes longer to do everything because of an injury, I hope you are making progress.
Your reference to Yoga reminded me of a advert /poster on a  lamp post. 'If you are interested in Yoga than start with bending down to pick up your dog poo'. and then the time and place of the classes.


----------



## Jenny65

Feeling left our, my order of testing strips (ordered a week ago) hasnt arrived so cant give my reading.  In the meantime I am managing my levels by doing one of these after each meal!  Excuse the pyjamas!


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134709119340072197


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.5 here.

Wow, the weather is MIZ today, and is going to be MIZ until the weekend.  Hubby's sulking cos he's got a load of DIY to do outside. Duolingo, here I come!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me today after an 8.7 last night.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> 
> 
> @rayray119 Good luck with your endoscopy today (I think)



Thank you it's actually tomorrow but appreciate the comment none the less


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier. 06:37 BS 7.7

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.7 for me this morning. Good day yesterday 98%in range . Had a couple of close ones at 4.0 when out walking with dog . Sorted with good old jbs


----------



## Gwynn

A while back someone on here was inquiring about thecSpirit Healthcare Tee2+ blood glucose meter and where to buy one.

Well, following up and my previous follow up, I just rang Spirit Healthcare and they said they are free meters. Just give them a few details and they pop one in the post to you.

I hope whoever asked manages to read this reply


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me.

Down the studio this aft/evening to hopefully finish off the programming on my keyboards ready for rehearsals to resume 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

morning all - very grey day!

3.9 at 08:29.  Very strange restless, sweaty night with interrupted sleep.  I checked BG  at 4:22 and it was 10.4 so did a correction.  I was unsure what was going on.  I had my pod on my tummy and had given it a nasty tweak a couple of times so wondered if I had half dislodged the cannula.  Not to worry, gotta change it this morning anyway.

Am being kept awake by humidity and rotator cuff pains in my shoulders (mainly left one, the right one might be referred pain). 

@eggyg  and @freesia - totally agree, the contestants were terrible and I fear for the semi final!  I wonder if they will do what they occasionally do and step out of the norm by not sending anyone through?  @MikeyBikey can't agree about Chris Eubank, he stood around waiting to be told what to do next.

@Kaylz I bet you can't wait to climb into that bed!  All coming together for you now!  FWIW We've been very happy with the service from AO.

@ColinUK try the brandt-daroff exercises before forking out for a wobble board.  At least they are free and they do work.


----------



## gll

Gwynn said:


> A while back someone on here was inquiring about thecSpirit Healthcare Tee2+ blood glucose meter and where to buy one.
> 
> Well, following up and my previous follow up, I just rang Spirit Healthcare and they said they are free meters. Just give them a few details and they pop one in the post to you.
> 
> I hope whoever asked manages to read this reply


i phoned them a few weeks ago to enquire about getting a second one as spare and they just sent me one out. Couldn't be bothered to fight with GPs to justify having a spare one and was just going to buy it.
End of the day they make their money from the strips and not the meters anyway.


----------



## Vickie

8.4 I take that a nasty wee hypo at 3am this morning think I overdid the jelly babies xxxx


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> morning all - very grey day!
> 
> 3.9 at 08:29.  Very strange restless, sweaty night with interrupted sleep.  I checked BG  at 4:22 and it was 10.4 so did a correction.  I was unsure what was going on.  I had my pod on my tummy and had given it a nasty tweak a couple of times so wondered if I had half dislodged the cannula.  Not to worry, gotta change it this morning anyway.
> 
> Am being kept awake by humidity and rotator cuff pains in my shoulders (mainly left one, the right one might be referred pain).
> 
> @eggyg  and @freesia - totally agree, the contestants were terrible and I fear for the semi final!  I wonder if they will do what they occasionally do and step out of the norm by not sending anyone through?  @MikeyBikey can't agree about Chris Eubank, he stood around waiting to be told what to do next.
> 
> @Kaylz I bet you can't wait to climb into that bed!  All coming together for you now!  FWIW We've been very happy with the service from AO.
> 
> @ColinUK try the brandt-daroff exercises before forking out for a wobble board.  At least they are free and they do work.


The wobble board is only about £10 and I’ve been thinking of getting one for a while now.


----------



## Jenny65

My testing strips have just arrived, I ate brunch at 11 today so did my 2 hour after meal test and it is 5.7 so happy with that


----------



## ColinUK

Nothing if not consistent. 
7.8 post food.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon, beautiful people! Was 7'3 this morning, tho was awake and moving for a while before testing. 

I'm typing from the laundry place, living my most glamorous life. Was tempted to leave this for my next day off, on Friday, but then thought if a nice plan comes up then, wouldn't want to be stressed about pending housework. 

Later today I'll have the promised chicken barbecue. I made a small Tarta de galletas (spanish for "Grandma's cake") to bring as dessert, I don't cook for others often so a bit nervous, but it's a very simple recipe and will taste nice.


----------



## Kaylz

gll said:


> Couldn't be bothered to fight with GPs to justify having a spare one and was just going to buy it.


You did the right thing anyway, always call the meter manufacturer for a spare (and they are always happy to supply it) as you won't get a spare via the GP xx


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz I bet you can't wait to climb into that bed! All coming together for you now! FWIW We've been very happy with the service from AO.


I bought new duvet covers ages ago that are still in their boxes (zip round ones so I didn't have to stick my arm inside as my OCD sees the bottom where feet have touched as contaminated so trying to change my bed hasn't been easy lol) so one of those will be going on and getting first use too lol

Thanks for that, I've had a look at  AO but sadly the dates and slots aren't suiting, personally I would never use Curry's due to the troubles of getting the washing machine I bought from them so they are out xx


----------



## Jenny65

Dark chocolate has passed the glucose test, I had 2 squares after dinner and my levels are under 7, so thats another occasional treat sorted.  Still stuck to under 1200 cals today, sadly my freezer hasnt properly defrosted so all the contents have been chucked out, not such a good day veg wise as I was unable to go out to the shops for any (lost my front door key and my daughter who has the other one, has it with her in Kos) I have a Tesco shop coming tomorrow with vegetables galore but today, I had a chopped apple in my porridge and 3 small plums and that was it,  I had 2 boiled eggs and a slice of low carb bread for dinner, then some almonds, cashew nuts and 2 cubes of dark chocolate.  Black coffee as no milk, i pinched a coke zero from my daughters stash and will replace tomorrow, So just over 900 Cals today, hence the dark chocolate squares.  (and the low glucose reading)  still done my exercise, will just make up for the veg tomorrow, lots of cabbage and cauliflower, broccoli with cod fillets, that will fill me up!  It comes to something when your idea of desire is a fish supper


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> The wobble board is only about £10 and I’ve been thinking of getting one for a while now.


I got a wobble board on the recommendation of my physio when I was rehabilitating from my broken femur, they are excellent and it really helped me


----------



## Michael12421

Good morrning - 4.3


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.6. Absolutely exhausted - forecast is for a dry day so  hopefully grandsons will spend long day at the beach. Very loveable but incessantly on the go, house a total tip...will need to lie down for a week once they have gone home.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 

cant believe we’re now just 4 months away from Dec 25th 
busy day at work yesterday 

have a great d everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 7.2 today. 

Only 11 degrees at the moment but supposed to be a nice day. Sunny intervals and a light breeze, 18 degrees. Perfect walking weather, we’re off over the border to the beach. The Scottish children are back at school so should be quiet. 

@TinaD as much as I love my grandchildren they absolutely exhaust me and I’m always happy to wave goodbye to them. 

@goodybags it’s our youngest daughter’s birthday on 3rd September and I always start thinking about Christmas then. Where has this year gone? 

@ColinUK and @Northerner what on earth is a wobble board?  

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Fagor

5.8 
Good couple of days - no pre-meal BGs above 9.4. Short peaks around 13 shortly after breakfast, but fed up of low-carb breakfast.
And seagull seems to have stopped trying to nest on car bonnet, so no need to wash it every day.
Sky is blue, sun is shining, wind is light, BGs haven't spiked after breakfast - must be time for a stroll for a coffee-on-the-beach.


----------



## rayray119

7.5 a bit too late for backfast now so won't be eating until after my produce. Originally I thought it might be a good opportunity for a background test then thought it's not the best time as nerves etc could interfere with the results. 

Typical part of mind cops up and goes what if I have a hypo mid produce but then the local part of mind kicks goes it's fine as the letter says my blood sugar will being monitored by a nurse so if anything was to happen they'd know how to handle on opposite side of things I do uaqilly rise in the morning I think so if that does happen I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist the urge to a correction.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Looks dull outside, but there’s still no rain after the one deluge we had a week last Tuesday.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Looks dull outside, but there’s still no rain after the one deluge we had a week last Tuesday.


Blimey Robin, that’s bad. I think maybe we’ve had it all. We hadn’t had days and days of rain but when it rains it’s quite heavy. Much of it has been through the night. It’s actually very autumnal this morning, it’s lovely. Fingers crossed the rain will come soon. I’ll do a rain dance for you, I have a rain maker in a cupboard upstairs brought back from some Caribbean island many years ago, I’ll give it a shake or two!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Blimey Robin, that’s bad. I think maybe we’ve had it all. We hadn’t had days and days of rain but when it rains it’s quite heavy. Much of it has been through the night. It’s actually very autumnal this morning, it’s lovely. Fingers crossed the rain will come soon. I’ll do a rain dance for you, I have a rain maker in a cupboard upstairs brought back from some Caribbean island many years ago, I’ll give it a shake or two!


How accurate is it? It rained at daughter's house 7 miles up the road yesterday, just not here, you’d need to pinpoint the exact spot.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> How accurate is it? It rained at daughter's house 7 miles up the road yesterday, just not here, you’d need to pinpoint the exact spot.


I might need some black magic.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Looks much colder out there this morning.

BG 4.8 fine
BP 122/78 slightly elevated. Stress due to upcomming blood test this morning ?
Pulse 63

My weight  has just crept to below my present goal which is 65Kg. Time to celebrate with tons of cake and ice cream (not)

Couldn't find my house keys this morning. My wife had used them last night and not replaced them and put them in a bit of a strange place. Still, no disaster as I woke my wife who found them in short order....then I could put the bins out. 

Let's hope that is the only glitch of the day.

Plans? Maybe a walk this afternoon. My friend cannot join me so it will be a normal solitary walk...if I go. Hmmm

Celebratory tea tonight after this mornings fasting blood test.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## 42istheanswer

GCSE results day so hoping my eldest gets the needed results for planned A levels/BTEC. We can find out in 40 minutes or so (depending if kids are ready in time to be prompt, and how quick the school are in giving them out!)

Also got my appointment with the practice nurse this afternoon, so should be able to find out my actual numbers and formulate a plan for how to tackle the diabetes and cholesterol (I've made myself notes on my phone to make sure I don't forget anything I want to know!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. 

@eggyg  It may be a wooden disc with a hard ball underneath or it may be an inflatable thing but it’s broadly similar whichever version it is.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning.
> 
> @eggyg  It may be a wooden disc with a hard ball underneath or it may be an inflatable thing but it’s broadly similar whichever version it is.
> View attachment 21866


Ooh that looks like hard work! I have to hang on to something to put my jeans on my balance is that bad, think I’d end up on my backside using that!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Ooh that looks like hard work! I have to hang on to something to put my jeans on my balance is that bad, think I’d end up on my backside using that!


So they’d be ideal for you as a way to improve balance and save your bum from getting bruised!!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 this morning after a 12.9 last night, to many chocolate squares last night.
Pouring of rain this morning the first for weeks - yippee.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.9 today

Got stressed last night so went to bed on 15.7! Tried to order a cooker and fridge freezer via the Argos app, got confirmation screen with an order number, money was pending in Bruce's account etc but no confirmation email etc, seems there was a error in the server communication etc so the order wasn't actually placed, second time it's happened with them as had the same issue when I bought mum's hoover in January 2021, anyway Bruce may have to wait up to 5 days for the money to show as available in his account again, tried doing it again this morning after speaking to customer services using my card and I've got email confirmation this time, was worried the slot we were needing wouldn't be available by this morning, right to be slightly concerned as rather than the full 4 options of slots it had dropped to only 2 options but thankfully the one we required was one still left, phew! xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning.
> 
> @eggyg  It may be a wooden disc with a hard ball underneath or it may be an inflatable thing but it’s broadly similar whichever version it is.
> View attachment 21866



I don't think I will try it with one leg!  It physio they sit me on a  big ball and wobble!


----------



## Wannie

Good morning all 5.5 for me after all the excitement of last night, daughter was in shower when water started coming through kitchen ceiling light.  Took a couple of hours to sort it and then time to calm her down. Hopefully plumber will come and sort it properly today.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> I don't think I will try it with one leg!  It physio they sit me on a  big ball and wobble!


Same sort of thing really. But with one leg it might be more difficult!!


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 according to Libre the first time I woke up (BG will be slightly higher in reality, although I didn't check with a finger prick, so no real cause for concern) and a real flatfish horizontal line along the bottom of my range all night with a half unit Levemir increase last night as I rode instead of walking yesterday. I slept really well as i always do when levels are at the bottom end of my range. Anyway, I ate one JB to placate Libre and went back to sleep and woke up half an hour later on 6.7 with an upward sloping arrow. That is a 3mmol rise for 5g carbs if you believe Libre  

Ian and I are going on holiday today for the day! We are having a trip to Cragside near Rothbury. He works at the farm every day of the year including Sundays and Bank Holidays and we don't go away with having the animals ourselves too so we are sort of having a day off today.... once we get animals fed .... and since we have National Trust membership that we hardly ever use, we are going to get some of my money's worth. I really fancy taking the horses up there and driving through the gates in a horse and carriage, so that we could then drive through the grounds which would be lovely but it's a lot of work (on our one day off) and it's possible they might refuse us entry although it would be very bad publicity if they did, considering it is an original vehicle.... I know McDonalds have refused to serve the drivers of horse drawn vehicles at their drive through facilities in various places..... Not that I am likening Cragside to McDonalds.  

@rayray119 Best of luck for today. I am sure everything will go well, but can totally understand you being anxious.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I had a very restless sleep last night, couldn't get comfortable, clammy, bad dreams, waking twice for JBs to head off lows. I woke late with a start this morning to a 6.3.

@rayray119 i hope the procedure goes ok for you.

@ColinUK I have a wobble board. I just can't do it though, i fall off. My balance without it is shocking but with it.... 

@eggyg enjoy your walk. It wasnt supposed to rain here so i did a load of washing. But it has and its still very dark and cloudy. I hope the weather stays good for your walk.

@42istheanswer i hope your eldest gets the results they need. Fingers crossed.

@rebrascora have a lovely day out. I hope the weather stays kind and you get some relaxing time together.

Hopefully meeting a friend for coffee later. This morning might be a bit of a lazy one after last night, maybe a catnap, although low alarm has just gone off again so i'm off to check. Have a good day whatever you plan.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 3.8 according to Libre the first time I woke up (BG will be slightly higher in reality, although I didn't check with a finger prick, so no real cause for concern) and a real flatfish horizontal line along the bottom of my range all night with a half unit Levemir increase last night as I rode instead of walking yesterday. I slept really well as i always do when levels are at the bottom end of my range. Anyway, I ate one JB to placate Libre and went back to sleep and woke up half an hour later on 6.7 with an upward sloping arrow. That is a 3mmol rise for 5g carbs if you believe Libre
> 
> Ian and I are going on holiday today for the day! We are having a trip to Cragside near Rothbury. He works at the farm every day of the year including Sundays and Bank Holidays and we don't go away with having the animals ourselves too so we are sort of having a day off today.... once we get animals fed .... and since we have National Trust membership that we hardly ever use, we are going to get some of my money's worth. I really fancy taking the horses up there and driving through the gates in a horse and carriage, so that we could then drive through the grounds which would be lovely but it's a lot of work (on our one day off) and it's possible they might refuse us entry although it would be very bad publicity if they did, considering it is an original vehicle.... I know McDonalds have refused to serve the drivers of horse drawn vehicles at their drive through facilities in various places..... Not that I am likening Cragside to McDonalds.
> 
> @rayray119 Best of luck for today. I am sure everything will go well, but can totally understand you being anxious.


Enjoy your “holiday”,  hope your BGs behave themselves and you have a lovely day.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.3 this morning after a correction dose at 2.15 was 13.4


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> I really fancy taking the horses up there and driving through the gates in a horse and carriage, so that we could then drive through the grounds which would be lovely


Oooh lovely! When you get to the big house you could jump out of the carriage, give the reins to a groom and say to the housekeeper that you are going for a bath and wish to have tea in the drawing room in half an hour....just like they do on the costume dramas!

Seriously, that would be lovely being able to ride up in a horse and carriage.


----------



## Lanny

10:03 BS 8.0 ah well! Up late today! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me. 

Looks like it's rained overnight, everything damp outside. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@freesia That’s why I’m more tempted to get one of the soft inflatable types than the rigid board. I think that would be far too difficult!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 7.5 a bit too late for backfast now so won't be eating until after my produce. Originally I thought it might be a good opportunity for a background test then thought it's not the best time as nerves etc could interfere with the results.
> 
> Typical part of mind cops up and goes what if I have a hypo mid produce but then the local part of mind kicks goes it's fine as the letter says my blood sugar will being monitored by a nurse so if anything was to happen they'd know how to handle on opposite side of things I do uaqilly rise in the morning I think so if that does happen I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist the urge to a correction.


 Well the good news is my blood sugar has stayed fairy steady so far


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> @freesia That’s why I’m more tempted to get one of the soft inflatable types than the rigid board. I think that would be far too difficult!


I didn't know you could get inflatables until today!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I might need some black magic.


Whatever you did, it worked! Met was showing just a 10% chance of rain, but we’re just having a good steady shower of that nice, soaking in rain!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Forgot my BG with all the wobbling about!   Still a poor 12.2  I don't know if I am coming down with something or recovering from something but nowhere near 100% of my usual self!

First proper rain for a long time (last week's mini shower doesn't count),  just hope it continues as lawns are brown and everything is bone dry.  Not like England at all!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Whatever you did, it worked! Met was showing just a 10% chance of rain, but we’re just having a good steady shower of that nice, soaking in rain!


Here in my part of Essex we are now on 12 hours of rain, some very heavy.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Here in my part of Essex we are now on 12 hours of rain, some very heavy.


Waft some of it over to us in Oxfordshire, would you please? Whichever direction the rain is coming in from, it’s nearly always fizzled out by the time it reaches the middle of the country.
I should be careful what I wish for, I know. The winter we had our roof redone was the wettest on record, and we spent most of it baling out buckets of water from the inside of the house.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Whatever you did, it worked! Met was showing just a 10% chance of rain, but we’re just having a good steady shower of that nice, soaking in rain!


The old black magic worked then!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> The old black magic worked then!


It did here too until 3pm! Now its hot again.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Thanks for the good wishes @freesia kid got needed grades in subjects to study at A level, but only 3 for English Language so that will be a retake I think. (They have to keep retaking till they get a 4 or turn 19 - 4 being roughly low C)

Diabetes appt went really well, practice nurse was very lovely and we discussed options and I'm getting 3 weeks to see if low carb (under 130g not going super low) can bring my blood sugars down to normal, if not then meds. She gave me a meter *and* prescribed strips. And a "lifetime supply" of lancets . She's not in the St Swithin's line of thinking but did say I can use them 3-4 times each if I want.

(Just realised I didn't get a sharps box! Maybe I'll ask the DNs nicely next time I'm in work if I decide against using the same lancet for the next 3 weeks...)


----------



## Leadinglights

42istheanswer said:


> Thanks for the good wishes @freesia needed grades in subjects to study at A level, but only 3 for English Language so that will be a retake I think. (They have to keep retaking till they get a 4 or turn 19 - 4 being roughly low C)
> 
> Diabetes appt went really well, practice nurse was very lovely and we discussed options and I'm getting 3 weeks to see if low carb (under 130g not going super low) can bring my blood sugars down to normal, if not then meds. She gave me a meter *and* prescribed strips. And a "lifetime supply" of lancets . She's not in the St Swithin's line of thinking but did say I can use them 3-4 times each if I want.
> 
> (Just realised I didn't get a sharps box! Maybe I'll ask the DNs nicely next time I'm in work if I decide against using the same lancet for the next 3 weeks...)


The problem with sharps boxes they are difficult to get rid of and lancets are no more dangerous that a bit of broken glass or sowing needle you might want to get rid of. You can collect them in a used plastic bottle and then put in your general waste.
3 weeks is not very long to see much difference in HbA1C as it is an average over the previous 3 months so you would have many weeks of higher level. 3 months is more usual for a repeat test to see if dietary changes are working.
You are lucky to have been given a monitor, a forward thinking nurse.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> It did here too until 3pm! Now its hot again.


Glad to be of service. Think I’ll hire myself out! I just need travel expenses and fed! 

It’s been lovely here and over the border in Scotland. Sunny almost all day with a coolish breeze to stop us getting too hot.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Leadinglights said:


> The problem with sharps boxes they are difficult to get rid of and lancets are no more dangerous that a bit of broken glass or sowing needle you might want to get rid of. You can collect them in a used plastic bottle and then put in your general waste.
> 3 weeks is not very long to see much difference in HbA1C as it is an average over the previous 3 months so you would have many weeks of higher level. 3 months is more usual for a repeat test to see if dietary changes are working.
> You are lucky to have been given a monitor, a forward thinking nurse.


It's not the HbA1c she's going to look at in 3 weeks, it's my finger prick results

I can dispose of sharps box myself through work. I no longer routinely carry one as I don't vaccinate any more, but I still have access to clinical waste streams (I work in the NHS).


----------



## Vickie

7.7 this am (sorry I am late forgot lol)


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> The old black magic worked then!


It certainly did. But I hope all that effort doesn’t cause you any hypos later, else I’ll feel guilty!


----------



## Lanny

02:27 BS 8.7 & a bit tingly all down my right side!  I WILL NOT frown!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

 Sigh! It had to happen as I’ve been running higher for too long now & just as I’ve settled back down approaching target readings the tingles have started!  So, I’m dialling down the insulin a little bit to come back down more slowly: learning NOT to go down too fast; the tingles are lot more worse that way!

I slept a LOT yesterday & was hardly awake or ate anything but, DID eat: just awake long enough to do so! My aponea has improved now: down to about 50% of the time; my fast heart  rate is getting a bit of a breather!  Things have improved & I’m used to dealing with these mild ish tingles: I’ve had a lot worse! 

My little gardening rakes are an absolute godsend as I’ve discovered that the “unbearable itch” is indeed the new face of my neuropathy & relieving the itch actually improves my circulation to my right side, the side that’s affected first & the worse side, & relieves the tingles a lot: just have to be careful NOT to scratch too hard ; I’m LOVING those little rakes, back scratchers, right now &  they’re getting a good workout!

Hopefully the tingles don’t last too long or get too bad!


----------



## gll

Also up at silly-o-clock with Lanny 9.9

Managed to do a bit of tidying up yesterday and by mid afternoon I was in bed and slept until about 10pm, did my basal and went back to sleep until about 2am 

Had been given a nice 32" smart tv by my nephew when he was moving but didn't have a stand and had lost the remote so got replacements on amazon for under £30 and now have a huge tv for my bedroom. Putting all that together was the straw that broke the camels back yesterday .


----------



## Lanny

Not in any malicious way, you understand?, but, WHAT a pair “silly o’clock” night larks we are? 

Hope you get to enjoy your big screen telly now?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. 
I know it’s all well within tolerances etc but it does make me much happier to see a low six on the meter than a low seven. 

Not slept well at all as my mind is turning to the therapy session this morning. It’s my first outside of Survivors and my first face to face. Understandably I’m somewhat anxious about being in a room with someone new and telling them about the sexual violence I experienced and exploring how it continues to impact my thinking. 

I’m sure it’ll be ok but I’ll be kind to myself afterwards and will practice whatever self care I feel is appropriate.


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning.
> 
> @eggyg  It may be a wooden disc with a hard ball underneath or it may be an inflatable thing but it’s broadly similar whichever version it is.
> View attachment 21866


Mine is more of a 'rocker' board, with a larger surface area  Has the same effect, bacause you can place your feet in different places at different angles  You could probably make one quite easily if you had the skill and the tools (which I didn't!)


----------



## ColinUK

@Northerner I could probably carve that out of a block of cheese. 

Somehow I don’t think that’s a good idea though!


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> @Northerner I could probably carve that out of a block of cheese.
> 
> Somehow I don’t think that’s a good idea though!


You'd probably need a very hard cheese, like Parmesan, Pecorino, Manchego or Grana-Padano


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> You'd probably need a very hard cheese, like Parmesan, Pecorino, Manchego or Grana-Padano


All I’ve got in the fridge right now is half a tub of mascarpone, Brie and a lovely crumbly Wensleydale. 
I could try the mascarpone if I freeze it solid perhaps…


----------



## MikeyBikey

Northerner said:


> Mine is more of a 'rocker' board, with a larger surface area  Has the same effect, bacause you can place your feet in different places at different angles  You could probably make one quite easily if you had the skill and the tools (which I didn't!)
> 
> View attachment 21874
> 
> View attachment 21875



Is that a 19/11d price sticker?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.8 this morning BUT taking a second reading immediately after the first (on the other hand)....BG 5.4  just goes to show the variability between fingers, strips, meter, you name it.

BP 113/75 excellent
Pulse 64    yup, all good

Had a minor celebration yesterday after the vampire visit (I cooked beef Teryaki with mushrooms and green beans for tea) but fell asleep afterwards and forgot to eat the special M&S trifle. Doh! And the vampire visit has left me with a big bruise. Biggest I have ever had from a blood letting.

I have been reading up on PPIs (Proton Pump Inhibitors, like lansoprazole). Scary stuff and handed out like confetti apparently. I have been prescribed and taking them for 15 years after a brain tumour operation without questioning it, however I will delve deeper and if appropriate have a chat to my endocrinologist consultant (who has shown zero interest in me for about 10 of those years as I was doing so well). Do I really need to take them after all they do inhibit the absorption of many vitamins and minerals apparently.

Today, nothing planned, I am sure something will turn up (perhaps a trifle  ) I might get the cholesterol test results too (very unlikely)

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve been awake for three hours and up for two. 6.4 at 4.50am. It was 3.8 just 10 minutes earlier. Compression low I would suspect as I’ve had to put my new sensor on my left arm ( the side I sleep on) as I can’t get my two day old one off my right arm. I posted last night about my sensor woes on the general message board. Grrrr…

I’ve spent the last two hours sorting, deleting and editing the 100 photos I downloaded from our walk yesterday! Mostly seabirds, most of them identical! The photos, not the birds. I saw grey heron,  ringed plover, lapwings, oyster catchers, cormorants and what I think are black tailed godwits ( I need to do some more research) and of course 1000s of assorted gulls. I also saw a huge flock of ducks, I first thought female mallards, now I’m not certain, more research needed. We walked almost five miles and it was a lovely day.

It’s our penultimate Friday childcare for four today, they’re back at school on the 7th September. The plan today is homemade pizza done in the pizza oven, fingers crossed the weather stays fine. I’m going to make an apple and bramble crumble for pudding, the Bramleys are from our tree and we foraged the brambles from our walk yesterday. If they can move after all that we’ll go to the park.

Have a fab Friday.

I quite like this photo of two cormorants drying off in the sunshine.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 for me this morning. I didn't sleep very well last night and woke early this morning but libre shows i stayed in the 7s all night. No spikes! Yay!!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Well, yesterday's rain was lovely, but it meant I couldn’t finish painting the summerhouse. I've just hacked the rambling rose back drastically, having seen Monty on Gardeners World do his a couple of weeks ago, so while I can get at the wood, I thought I’d re coat it. When we first moved here, the summerhouse was painted what I can only describe as Beach Hut Blue (more Southwold than Cotswold) and was a complete eyesore. I painted it dark green so it retreated against the yew hedge behind it, and we planted a Wedding Day rose up it, because it was our silver wedding (I think there is a rose called Silver Wedding, there seems to be one for every occasion, but I don’t think we liked it as much).


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.1 here. Well, yesterday's rain was lovely, but it meant I couldn’t finish painting the summerhouse. I've just hacked the rambling rose back drastically, having seen Monty on Gardeners World do his a couple of weeks ago, so while I can get at the wood, I thought I’d re coat it. When we first moved here, the summerhouse was painted what I can only describe as Beach Hut Blue (more Southwold than Cotswold) and was a complete eyesore. I painted it dark green so it retreated against the yew hedge behind it, and we planted a Wedding Day rose up it, because it was our silver wedding (I think there is a rose called Silver Wedding, there seems to be one for every occasion, but I don’t think we liked it as much).


The day my grandpa unexpectedly died a David Austin rose he’d bought for my parents as a surprise gift arrived at their door. 
It was called “Remember Me”.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 7.7 before rolling out of bed then 7.1 after getting up and washing my hands. (Can't do that before getting out of bed  - I did use a balm tissue to wipe the first drop of blood though, so not sure if something in that may have affected. Used plain toilet roll for second one.)

Incidentally - do you generally wipe the first drop of blood then use the second? Meter instructions said to do that (and said to use cotton wool but meh)


----------



## Northerner

ColinUK said:


> All I’ve got in the fridge right now is half a tub of mascarpone, Brie and a lovely crumbly Wensleydale.
> I could try the mascarpone if I freeze it solid perhaps…


You'd have to limit your sessions to the thawing duration of mascarpone, which is calculated using the formula Q = mLf = (1.0 kg)(334 kJ/kg) - you'd need to input the weight of your mascarpone into the formula, but there would come a point where the wobble board could no longer be used for its intended purpose as it would become too soft. You'd probably also need to incorporate your own weight into the equation somehow as the pressure you exert would increase the rate of thaw. Might be easier to forget the cheese option and plump for a different, less capricious medium


----------



## Barrowman

It’s a 5.7 for me again this morning. Off to my DESMOND coarse shortly, seven hours is a bit of a while so let’s hope it doesn’t get boring after a while.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.3. update with the endospocy yesterday while it really wasn't comfortable it was over in minutes couldn't be sedated as I needed to make my own way home (they probably wouldn't have down it anyway as my blood pressure was towards the lower end) everything looked normal but they taken bispoys. here's how my blood sugars behaved(reason I checked so much is I kept feeling light headed and dizzy probably because I hadn't eaten) one of the longs was when the nurse checked it before the produce so yes I was ever so slightly low afterwards before lunch but could be worse.  


Not the over yet though I've got the other thinng on Tuesday I do question what the letter says about insulin again (I'm not sure these people that write this advice now exactly how type 1 manges just that it involves insulin) like only at lunch time the day before m only take half the usual dose . It's short acting  it's going to be while out my system by the next morning. And aslo delay background insulin in the morning until after the produce(now that might be okay if the produce is done sight away) but it does say allow for a couple of hours for everything. 
 Not allowed to eat any solid food from 1pm that's going to be struggle).


----------



## ColinUK

Northerner said:


> You'd have to limit your sessions to the thawing duration of mascarpone, which is calculated using the formula Q = mLf = (1.0 kg)(334 kJ/kg) - you'd need to input the weight of your mascarpone into the formula, but there would come a point where the wobble board could no longer be used for its intended purpose as it would become too soft. You'd probably also need to incorporate your own weight into the equation somehow as the pressure you exert would increase the rate of thaw. Might be easier to forget the cheese option and plump for a different, less capricious medium


How dare you suggest I’m too heavy to be supported by a block of frozen mascarpone. 
The absolute cheek of some people! 


I’ll see if I can find a giant Dairylee Triangle and use that instead.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yes! After days of confusion and frustration a 7.1! 

Started very foggy here but burning away now! ⛅


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.0


----------



## Colin g

10.9 that was after a correction dose was in the 11 s 7.2 when I went to bed at 12


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> How dare you suggest I’m too heavy to be supported by a block of frozen mascarpone.
> The absolute cheek of some people!
> 
> 
> I’ll see if I can find a giant Dairylee Triangle and use that instead.


How about frozen pizza with half pittas for the rockers?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5 for me. 

Back to the garden today.

On the musical front we've just been asked to record a Siouxsie and the Banshees cover for a tribute album by an American record label. Should be fun and there's a reasonable payment involved .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Well my decision not to have any Levemir last night was a good one as my levels were very stable and totally horizontal whilst I slept. My decision to bump them with a few unbolused carbs before bed was less good  or more to the point, my idea of "a few" was a little too much.... My overnight graph looks like Table mountain. I went up to 10 and stayed there until 5.17am when I woke up very restless and jabbed 2.5units of Fiasp and went back to sleep. Woke up when the alarm went off to a much better 6.6, so that is my offering for this morning but it was engineered. 
A bit stiff and sore this morning from all my exercise yesterday. Calf muscles are particularly tight despite doing stretches before bed. 
Hope everyone has a good day/weekend. It is clear and sunny here this morning. I need to get some washing done and more grass cut and maybe a visit to the shops for a few treats to see me over the weekend because we are heading off to Wensleydale show tomorrow with the horses. It is a lovely friendly show. Going to get some nuts and a couple of packets of pork scratchings and some olives with feta and that should keep me happy.  and some Polos and carrots for the lads of course.... Ian can sort himself out with treat!


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> How about frozen pizza with half pittas for the rockers?


I think the pockets in the pitta might compromise structural integrity.


----------



## Nige13

A bit high 6.8 for me and good morning y'all


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Not the over yet though I've got the other thinng on Tuesday I do question what the letter says about insulin again (I'm not sure these people that write this advice now exactly how type 1 manges just that it involves insulin) like only at lunch time the day before m only take half the usual dose . It's short acting  it's going to be while out my system by the next morning. And aslo delay background insulin in the morning until after the produce(now that might be okay if the produce is done sight away) but it does say allow for a couple of hours for everything.
> Not allowed to eat any solid food from 1pm that's going to be struggle).



I've reread the lefefett about how long the prodecure usually takes and I can't help but think deleying insulin until afterwards really isn't a good idea(have any type 1 had one done and actually stack to advice about how much and when do insullin they were given?.


----------



## Pattidevans

42istheanswer said:


> Morning. 7.7 before rolling out of bed then 7.1 after getting up and washing my hands. (Can't do that before getting out of bed  - I did use a balm tissue to wipe the first drop of blood though, so not sure if something in that may have affected. Used plain toilet roll for second one.)
> 
> Incidentally - do you generally wipe the first drop of blood then use the second? Meter instructions said to do that (and said to use cotton wool but meh)


To be honest, given that meters have a 15% tolerance then essentially 7.7 and 7.1 are the same.  I've never wiped the first drop of blood away.  I suppose it might be to take away any contamination that may have been on your finger, but if you wash your hands first then there shouldn't be any, unless of course you use highly perfumed soap.  TBH in 20 years I've just pricked and used the blood, often without hand washing as it's not possible in some circumstances.  If  I got an unusually high result that I wasn't expecting I'd probably wash my hands and try again.  Though that's unusual.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - at least it's sunny.

5.5 this morning after correcting a low with some JBs in the wee small hours.  Funny, didn't post yesterday when it was 7.6 after rising to the 10s then dropping for the 2nd night running.  Ha, I thought, a pattern here... obviously not going by last night, so shan't bother with adjusting basals.  It really is a conundrum sometimes!

Off to see the chiropractor about my shoulder after lunch.  Hope he can work his magic.

You lot are too funny about the cheesy wobbleboard.  I used my cheese odds and ends (camembert and dolcelatte) last night on the roast mediterranean veggies... so I shall have to do without a wobbleboard.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.2 here, after a banging hypo at midnight - is it a pattern or isn't it (I went low the night before too)? You're right @Pattidevans, it IS a conundrum sometimes. I don't think I want to see what tonight brings! 

Why not just buy a wobble board @ColinUK LOL? I can't bear to think of all that wasted cheese!


----------



## Ali11782

Can anyone give me their thoughts, waiting for DSN to return my call but I thought you all might be able to help, quite a few of you have me considerably. 

We all know my eating has been all over place as has taking my insulin. Have been very stressed this week so havent quite got back on track but it's been no where near as bad. A few of you have said my basal isn't right and I actually think I'm quite insulin resistant at the moment. 

So today I'd like your thoughts on this.

I woke up and I was 18, no surprise because I didn't match insulin to what I was eating yesterday. But I had taken my basal.
Once out my bed it was up to 21, which is quite usual for me to rise about 3.
I took 4 units to correct as that would take me down to 8, I was being cautious.
2hour laters I was 16 and now finally I am 9.9.

How do I interpret this?


----------



## Ali11782

Should have said I haven't eaten anything yet today.


----------



## rebrascora

Ali11782 said:


> Can anyone give me their thoughts, waiting for DSN to return my call but I thought you all might be able to help, quite a few of you have me considerably.
> 
> We all know my eating has been all over place as has taking my insulin. Have been very stressed this week so havent quite got back on track but it's been no where near as bad. A few of you have said my basal isn't right and I actually think I'm quite insulin resistant at the moment.
> 
> So today I'd like your thoughts on this.
> 
> I woke up and I was 18, no surprise because I didn't match insulin to what I was eating yesterday. But I had taken my basal.
> Once out my bed it was up to 21, which is quite usual for me to rise about 3.
> I took 4 units to correct as that would take me down to 8, I was being cautious.
> 2hour laters I was 16 and now finally I am 9.9.
> 
> How do I interpret this?


Sounds like a great result. Ok you didn't quite come down to 8 but 9.9 is a lot better than where you started and it would have taken more than 4 correction unoits to bring me down from 18 and even more to bring me down from 21) so I don't think you are overly insuin resistant. What is it about that result you are unsure of?

Often when BG levels are very high you need more insulin to bring you down so whilst 1 unit might drop your levels 3mmols when you are under 12 mmols over that and certainly up into the 20s you would likely need more, so just coming down to 9.9 isn't a concern.

I find with Libre I can be a bit more assertive with my corrections rather than cautious and then as my levels drop close to my target, if the arrow is still showing that they are dropping fast I will have a Jelly baby to slow the drop and just keep watching my Libre to bring it down to a steady level and have another JB if necessary but usually just one will land it nice and steady in range, rather than not coming down far enough and being frustrated and having to do another correction.


----------



## Ali11782

rebrascora said:


> Sounds like a great result. Ok you didn't quite come down to 8 but 9.9 is a lot better than where you started and it would have taken more than 4 correction unoits to bring me down from 18 and even more to bring me down from 21) so I don't think you are overly insuin resistant. What is it about that result you are unsure of?
> 
> Often when BG levels are very high you need more insulin to bring you down so whilst 1 unit might drop your levels 3mmols when you are under 12 mmols over that and certainly up into the 20s you would likely need more, so just coming down to 9.9 isn't a concern.
> 
> I find with Libre I can be a bit more assertive with my corrections rather than cautious and then as my levels drop close to my target, if the arrow is still showing that they are dropping fast I will have a Jelly baby to slow the drop and just keep watching my Libre to bring it down to a steady level and have another JB if necessary but usually just one will land it nice and steady in range, rather than not coming down far enough and being frustrated and having to do another correction.


Thanks.
I think it's because I took those 4units at 6.30am and it took till 11.30 to come down to 9.9. Is this ok? I thought after 3hours I would be down to that.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   6.2 here, after a banging hypo at midnight - is it a pattern or isn't it (I went low the night before too)? You're right @Pattidevans, it IS a conundrum sometimes. I don't think I want to see what tonight brings!
> 
> Why not just buy a wobble board @ColinUK LOL? I can't bear to think of all that wasted cheese!


Well now you make that genius suggestion. Couldn’t have said it before I bought Betsy could you?!


----------



## Gwynn

Betsy, fabulous. Cant imagine Betsy on a wobble board though !


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Betsy, fabulous. Cant imagine Betsy on a wobble board though !


Instant whipped cream!


----------



## Gwynn

Or butter if on the board too long !


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Well now you make that genius suggestion. Couldn’t have said it before I bought Betsy could you?!View attachment 21881


Aw, she's a cutie. You can get rid of your bike now, and travel round London in style.


----------



## rebrascora

Ali11782 said:


> Thanks.
> I think it's because I took those 4units at 6.30am and it took till 11.30 to come down to 9.9. Is this ok? I thought after 3hours I would be down to that.



The higher your levels are the more insulin resistant you become and the longer it takes for them to respond to the insulin you have injected and come down. 
I try not to let my levels get above 10 these days as it takes hours and stacked corrections to bring them down after that and I find it very frustrating. Obviously I don't mean that I correct post meal spikes but just when levels drift steadily higher and stay high and there is no active insulin in my system which is going to bring them down. 
I often skip meals and have long periods between meals so I can see if my basal insulin is keeping me level during these times or if I am drifting upwards and need a correction to bring me back down into range (and maybe need to consider a basal insulin increase the following day), particularly if I am unable to go out and exercise to bring levels down or I am already out there being active but they are being stubborn. 
I always keep a very close eye on Libre after corrections and ensure I have small amounts of carbs handy to gently adjust things if levels suddenly start dropping fast and I am getting near my target level. So if I drop below 6 with a vertical downward arrow, I will eat 1 jelly baby and that will usually level me out at 5.5 which is the sort of level I like to be at. I should say that I know how quickly my body responds to carbs (it is fast) but other people might end up hypo if they left it that long so if you hit the 7s or 8s with a vertical downward arrow, that might be the time to have a jelly baby or whatever to slow the descent. It is easy to panic in those situations but once you carefully experiment and learn how quickly of slowly your body responds to just 1 JB or whatever you use then you gain confidence in doing corrections and piloting yourself down to a nice mid range level using insulin and carbs as necessary


----------



## Jenny65

Didn’t remember to log in the last couple of days. I have been getting to grips with the MYSugr app. I have had a lot more carbs than I intended but impressed with how my body has coped with them. I am sticking to healthy balanced meals within my calorie allowance but my porridge was a bigger bowl (the oats fell into the saucepan too quick!). So my breakfast which is normally around 30g was 70g but I did a aerobic workout after breakfast and drank water and my level was Ok.  I had roast veg including potatoes and runner beans with chicken Hassain and that came to 44 carbs and my levels went from 4.9 before eating to 5.3 2 hours after eating. It may be the time of day or me being a lot more active or even the 2 stone weight loss but I love this app it has given me back control and hope that I can eat a little of what I fancy every now and then


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> I think the pockets in the pitta might compromise structural integrity.


Naan then?


----------



## Leadinglights

I know a few of you test your blood pressure on a regular basis. I am puzzled by my readings in that I do three repeats but there can be as much as 20mmHG difference in the systolic between the first reading and the last reading, the second one being somewhere in between, diastolic is more of less the same. 
It is an Omron with an arm cuff.
Anyone know why this might be.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Leadinglights said:


> I know a few of you test your blood pressure on a regular basis. I am puzzled by my readings in that I do three repeats but there can be as much as 20mmHG difference in the systolic between the first reading and the last reading, the second one being somewhere in between, diastolic is more of less the same.
> It is an Omron with an arm cuff.
> Anyone know why this might be.


The last one being the highest? It may be that your body is getting more stressed with each one then. If you consistently find the first one is the lowest then I would consider only doing one check not the repeats.


----------



## Leadinglights

42istheanswer said:


> The last one being the highest? It may be that your body is getting more stressed with each one then. If you consistently find the first one is the lowest then I would consider only doing one check not the repeats.


No the first one is the highest eg 139, then 126, then 119.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Leadinglights said:


> No the first one is the highest eg 139, then 126, then 119.


Hmmm interesting. Not sure then. Maybe the other way around to my first guess? Subconsciously relaxing when the first one isn't too bad?


----------



## grovesy

I usally only take mine once a week early in the morning.


----------



## Wannie

good evening all, this is the first chance I've had all day to log on, 4 year old granddaughter staying with me, 4.7 for me this morning, hope everyone's had a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

42istheanswer said:


> Naan then?


Maybe something altogether denser and then carved out from it. Hold on a mo! Genius idea! Stale baguettes! They’re like rock after a couple of days and the ideal shape!


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> No the first one is the highest eg 139, then 126, then 119.


Mine is often highest for the first reading and then after I sit for a few minutes it’s much lower. 
Does your Omron app not average out the readings?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. A very nice 5.5 after being horrendously high all afternoon and well into the evening yesterday. Apple and bramble crumble isn’t easy to bolus for.  On the positive side it was 8pm before I realised we hadn’t had any tea. Mr Eggy had cheese on toast and I had a packet of Zara’s Pom Bears. Very nutritious! Normal service will be resumed today.

Think we’re going to walk into town later, there’s a Continental market on all weekend. Nice food stuffs, plants, bits and bobs. It gives the town a bit of a buzz which doesn’t happen very often. Also youngest daughter’s 30th next weekend so need a card and a present, we’ve booked a hotel in Glasgow for her, as her sisters have booked a show for her ( and her hubby too), but you’ve got to have something on the day to open, haven’t you? Thinking a record, she’s really into music, just like her dad, she has a turntable and into vinyl. Just what album though?

Hope you all have a good day and bank holiday weekend. Every weekend is like a bank holiday when you’re retired. It’s the only thing I miss about working, not having bank holidays!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning all! 7.3 for me. Another hypo yesterday but only because third parties delayed lunch! ☹️


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. Quite happy with that today tbh. 

Yesterday was stressful but good. Had my first NHS one to one therapy session bright and early in the morning and I was incredibly apprehensive about it. 
That was really about sitting in a room with someone and ripping off the bandaid on the scars from the sexual violence and a fear of being “too” emotional I think but it was all unfounded. 
Therapist is a tiny Scottish Chinese woman with a speech disorder which makes her sound incredibly nervous but she’s made a great impression so far. 
We slightly overran but I’m looking forward to our next session. 

This morning I’ve got a creative writing session, my first, from Survivors so I’m looking forward to that as well. 

Other than that I will knock up a frittata and probably roast chicken so I’ve got food all prepped for the week.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 6.3 for me.

@eggyg It sounds a lovely relaxing day out.
@ColinUK glad it went well yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, should have got up earlier, I was in the 5s most of the night.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me this morning after a 12.0 at bedtime last night. Must have been the fish and a few chips from the chippy that did it….


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

6.9 today 

I am feeling utterly crap after days of starting off not too bad then climbing at a rate of knots and staying there and nobody gets it or understands what it feels like so also getting the comments that I'm a miserable sod etc as well  xx


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Good morning all. A very nice 5.5 after being horrendously high all afternoon and well into the evening yesterday. Apple and bramble crumble isn’t easy to bolus for.  On the positive side it was 8pm before I realised we hadn’t had any tea. Mr Eggy had cheese on toast and I had a packet of Zara’s Pom Bears. Very nutritious! Normal service will be resumed today.
> 
> Think we’re going to walk into town later, there’s a Continental market on all weekend. Nice food stuffs, plants, bits and bobs. It gives the town a bit of a buzz which doesn’t happen very often. Also youngest daughter’s 30th next weekend so need a card and a present, we’ve booked a hotel in Glasgow for her, as her sisters have booked a show for her ( and her hubby too), but you’ve got to have something on the day to open, haven’t you? Thinking a record, she’s really into music, just like her dad, she has a turntable and into vinyl. Just what album though?
> 
> Hope you all have a good day and bank holiday weekend. Every weekend is like a bank holiday when you’re retired. It’s the only thing I miss about working, not having bank holidays!


Which record is always the question... my boyfriend's into vinyl but he mostly likes indie bands that I've never heard of, so usually gives me a short wishlist to pick from. My sister did succeed in getting one he was pleased with by just going into her local independent record shop and asking for something psychedelic though!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Anyway, morning. 7.1 today. Going to be doing some walking with my 14 year old, and possibly more on my own if 14 year old decides they've had enough. (Just round the estate as 14 year old isn't in the mood for "peopley" places)


----------



## goodybags

Good morning looks like I didn’t press the blue button to post yesterday
it was 5.1 
today is 7.0

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## rebrascora

12.8 for me when I first woke up so my 2.5 increase in Levemir last night was no where near enough. Jabbed 7.5 units of Fiasp and my morning Levemir with a 2 unit increase and went back to sleep and woke up on a nice 5.8 so for once I was able to eat breakfast straight away instead of waitng 3/4 of an hour which was a treat. 
Off to the show so can't hand about. Hope everyone has a great weekend. X


----------



## Lanny

09:05 BS 8.6 Ok with that! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Tingles have abated a little bit with BS running just the wee bit higher with -2 NR across the board & keep it there for a bit before increasing back up to normal to get the BS back down later! Not as much itching either or numbness on my right side: slept a bit less yesterday too! 

Just finished the translated novel yesterday, 87 chapters at roughly 2 per episode, & read what was cut: only 2 were kisses with the rest being plot holes now filled in; not a hit in China because the plot didn’t make sense was the consensus! 

Now moving on today to watch Xu Kai & Bai Lu in their first pairing on screen in “The Legends” filmed a few months earlier before doing “Arsenal Military Academy”. 55 episodes of an historical kung fu fantasy: lots of “flying humans” as is per standard in these types of dramas; some westerners STILL shake their heads at that & don’t get it rather like those who get Opera & those that don’t! 

I, in italics, love opera & love this historical kung fu fantasy genre as well: it takes some suspension of disbelief; VERY enjoyable if you don’t think about it TOO much!  I grew up on a diet of this kind of thing but, in Cantonese on HK tv: just haven’t watched it in Mandarin before; let’s see if I can still HEAR the older more ancient language after the 1911 language I’ve learnt recently?


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 7.2 for me this morning . Hope everyone is good .


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.8 here.

It's all go here - hubby's speed-varnishing all the windows (he's very quick!) while I'm clearing a way into what was an orchard before the gorse and brambles took over. From the upstairs windows I can see the tops of apricot trees, apple trees, figs...so it's deffo worth the effort. And I get to try out Temp Basal Rates in the process. 

I'm glad things went well yesterday @ColinUK. 

We understand @Kaylz! And moving house is mega stressful. (((Hugs)))


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a compression 3.6 for me.
4.8 as soon as I heaved my carcass out of bed.

Just had my Mini up for its MOT. Needs a spot of welding to a sill.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone and a bright sunny one it is too.

@Leadinglights I test my blood pressure and other things 7 times a day (as part of my pulse pressure investigation). I have always found that repeat blood pressure tests can be different from each other and it is usually just down to me settling down again.

BP 118/75
Pulse 62

BG 5.1 tease tease tease

Today: exercise, rest, eat,  exercise, rest, eat, rest, sleep....sort of... nothing really planned

Typically, my cholesterol blood test results were not back yesterday and now I won't see sight of them until Tuesday, assuming they don't loose them again. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## MikeyBikey

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was a compression 3.6 for me.
> 4.8 as soon as I heaved my carcass out of bed.
> 
> Just had my Mini up for its MOT. Needs a spot of welding to a sill.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.




Is that a proper Mini or the Beemer one that's as big as a Maxi?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this bright breezy sunny day.

8.1 for me after a 2am JB/ginger cookie fest!  Still, can't complain, TIR is 87% with only 1% below 3.9.

HUGS @Kaylz it really is a stressful time for you.... so be kind to yourself.

@ColinUK pleased to hear all went well for you yesterday 

Looking forward to meeting friends this afternoon and at least dinner is cooked - leftover Chicken Tikka Masala and Lentil Tarka Dhal that I made yesterday + just some fresh rice to cook.


----------



## eggyg

42istheanswer said:


> Which record is always the question... my boyfriend's into vinyl but he mostly likes indie bands that I've never heard of, so usually gives me a short wishlist to pick from. My sister did succeed in getting one he was pleased with by just going into her local independent record shop and asking for something psychedelic though!


Her taste is very eclectic so my thought was an album from the year she was born. I Googled it today and one of the best selling albums of 1992 was by REM, Automatic for the People. We’ve actually got it and she’ll have heard us playing it. We’ve got an independent record shop and a HMV plus an independent bookshop with a huge range of second hand records. Could be fun. I’ll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## rayray119

Morning had been awake a while before testing  it was 10.2 did have one rich tea(6 carbs so didn't think it would hurt too much but after wards I did think I probably didn't need that).  Which I didn't need).  Oh well hopefully the correction with breakfast will sort it.


Yesterday and little bit this morning I've been getting these wired aching pains where  and because I over think everything sometimes my mind can't help but think(as i over think is this just part of my problems manifesting in a diffident way which or is it something i need to pay attention after my endoscopy thursday but even though they say some things are umcoman having something shoved down my thort into my body for me at least probelly cause my body to complain afterwards so probelly nothing to worry about.


----------



## khskel

MikeyBikey said:


> Is that a proper Mini or the Beemer one that's as big as a Maxi?


Proper  Although it's one of the later ones


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Proper  Although it's one of the later ones


When I was little, my mum had a Mini Clubman estate - burgundy, with a turquoise passenger-side door (from the scrap yard after the original door got trashed in an accident). It was TINY compared to the monster cars we drive today. My gran got stuck in the back and wet herself laughing so much, trying to get out.  What colour's yours @khskel ?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 6'1 at 7ish this morning.


Had a day off yesterday and I enjoyed it, even if I didn't do anything exciting, I completed every task on my list and feel very good about that. Also went to sleep at a good time and today I am well rested. Good thing considering I am facing 7 days of work in a row!


The to-do list included a visit to the pharmacy, where for the first time I found Dextro tablets and decided to buy one pack to try (when needed). Seems more compact than Jelly babies to carry around. After that I went to Lidl to stock the fridge and got myself a few treats, tried to avoid sweet stuff this time and go for lower carb ones. It was payday as well so I spared no expense, look at this caviar! 

(Aubergine caviar, 0'99£. The real luxury in this picture is the bag of nuts haha)


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Her taste is very eclectic so my thought was an album from the year she was born. I Googled it today and one of the best selling albums of 1992 was by REM, Automatic for the People. We’ve actually got it and she’ll have heard us playing it. We’ve got an independent record shop and a HMV plus an independent bookshop with a huge range of second hand records. Could be fun. I’ll let you know tomorrow.


That’s a great album!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> That’s a great album!


Got it in HMV. Not the original one but a digital remastered one. We’ve been in three second hand record shops and apparently the original would sell for about £400! Pity we’ve just got it on CD. I think she’ll like it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Elenka_HM said:


> Good afternoon! 6'1 at 7ish this morning.
> 
> 
> Had a day off yesterday and I enjoyed it, even if I didn't do anything exciting, I completed every task on my list and feel very good about that. Also went to sleep at a good time and today I am well rested. Good thing considering I am facing 7 days of work in a row!
> 
> 
> The to-do list included a visit to the pharmacy, where for the first time I found Dextro tablets and decided to buy one pack to try (when needed). Seems more compact than Jelly babies to carry around. After that I went to Lidl to stock the fridge and got myself a few treats, tried to avoid sweet stuff this time and go for lower carb ones. It was payday as well so I spared no expense, look at this caviar!
> 
> (Aubergine caviar, 0'99£. The real luxury in this picture is the bag of nuts haha)



Careful with the salt content in the caviar although I have to admit I used to enjoy the occasional caviar washed down with champagne!


----------



## MikeyBikey

khskel said:


> Proper  Although it's one of the later ones



You have just whizzed up my DUK Forum people ratings! 

I was tempted by one about eight years ago. It was in brilliant condition and serviced by the person who serviced my fleet. At the time I was put off as it was rather expensive and auto. Compared to today's prices it was a bargain and minus a left leggy ideal. However, the DVLA jury is out at the moment.


----------



## khskel

khskel said:


> Proper  Although it's one of the later ones


@Bloden it's red.


----------



## khskel

MikeyBikey said:


> You have just whizzed up my DUK Forum people ratings!
> 
> I was tempted by one about eight years ago. It was in brilliant condition and serviced by the person who serviced my fleet. At the time I was put off as it was rather expensive and auto. Compared to today's prices it was a bargain and minus a left leggy ideal. However, the DVLA jury is out at the moment.


It's an auto too


----------



## MikeyBikey

khskel said:


> It's an auto too



If a corroded sill is the only issue after well over 20 years it's a good one!


----------



## khskel

MikeyBikey said:


> If a corroded sill is the only issue after well over 20 years it's a good one!



Goes with the territory.


----------



## Robin

khskel said:


> @Bloden it's red.View attachment 21892





Bloden said:


> When I was little, my mum had a Mini Clubman estate - burgundy, with a turquoise passenger-side door (from the scrap yard after the original door got trashed in an accident). It was TINY compared to the monster cars we drive today. My gran got stuck in the back and wet herself laughing so much, trying to get out.  What colour's yours @khskel ?


Trust me to go out for the day and miss the most exciting topic. I passed my test on a mini, (in 1973) then my first car was a Mini Clubman Estate. I could get all my worldly goods in the back, in the days when I was flitting between flat shares and '3rd Girl' rooms in the London area. I got behind one the other day, and was amazed how tiny and narrow it looked next to my car, which is a modern Mini 4x4, and huge! I seem to remember the electrics were dodgy, I was driving back from Newcastle to London in the pouring rain, by myself late at night, having visited a friend for the weekend, and suddenly in the outside lane of the A1(M) at 70mph, all the lights went out, and I realised I was completely invisible to other traffic. Luckily I had the presence of mind to flick the switch up and down a couple of times and they came back on again!


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Trust me to go out for the day and miss the most exciting topic. I passed my test on a mini, (in 1973) then my first car was a Mini Clubman Estate. I could get all my worldly goods in the back, in the days when I was flitting between flat shares and '3rd Girl' rooms in the London area. I got behind one the other day, and was amazed how tiny and narrow it looked next to my car, which is a modern Mini 4x4, and huge! I seem to remember the electrics were dodgy, I was driving back from Newcastle to London in the pouring rain, by myself late at night, having visited a friend for the weekend, and suddenly in the outside lane of the A1(M) at 70mph, all the lights went out, and I realised I was completely invisible to other traffic. Luckily I had the presence of mind to flick the switch up and down a couple of times and they came back on again!


Mine has needed a quick thump on the wing to sort an occasional dodgy indicator out.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> When I was little, my mum had a Mini Clubman estate - burgundy, with a turquoise passenger-side door


I learned to drive in a bright yellow Mini with black running matchstick men transfers along the bottom of the doors. Those were the days when a Mini actually WAS a Mini.


----------



## Kaylz

Thank you @Bloden and @Pattidevans , it doesn't help that my levels rise a couple of weeks after doing my contraceptive injection anyway so really bad timing for everything   xx


----------



## Gwynn

This evening turned out to be another from hell itself.

Wife looking for trouble, of course, found it. Someone had been in the house, into her safe, and damaged or stolen her jewellery (not that she had much). No they hadn't.

She is very upset. But it is probably all just another nonesense in her head. Everything else over the years I have bern able to explain away rationally ( not that it helped). This time she won't show me any evidence. She seems determined to be upset and frightened.

To be blunt, I am fed up with all the nonsense ruining both of our lives. I am not sure how much more of it I can take. 35 years of hell so far. 

Sad sad sigh


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## rebrascora

Not often I get to post first on this thread but gave uo trying to sleep at 3.44am and the reading was 9.2 but that was after a 2.5 unit correction at 3am and a 2 unit Levemir increase again last night. Went to bed on 5.8. I have come to the conclusion it is hormonal and I need to change my HRT routine. The last 2 nights my levels have gone up whilst I slept, I have tossed and turned and needed corrections despite significant basal increases and I have felt irritable during the day. Should have applied a new HRT patch last night but just couldn't be bothered but have applied it now and will be going back to a half patch twice a week rather than a whole patch once a week as I am certain I am seeing a pattern now both with BG levels quality of sleep and mental health towards the end of the 7 days. I really need to be more consistent with this as with it not being a daily routine it is harder to get into a regular pattern of applying it and I am often a day or two late.....
Oh no, I have waffled on too long and someone has beaten me to the first post slot for the day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

4.8


----------



## rayray119

Morning I'm going to go with 8.9. at first it send 10.4 and I did a few checks(should have probably just went with it) as I was confused my why my correction at 2am hadn't worked at at all.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning 6.3 today. 

Had 11.3 (increase of 4 from pre-meal) after lunch yesterday despite having also spent approx 50 minutes post- lunch walking at a nice pace. I had eaten 31.5g of carbs for lunch... going to try today with similar lunch but dropping an oatcake to drop 10 carbs and see if my body can handle that better. 

As I expected, youngest only joined me for a small part of my walking but better than them doing none. I did over 16000 steps according to my health app (and Pikmin) so pretty happy with that.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Not often I'm in the 4s. Well, I often am in the middle of the night, but I've normally risen by the time I wake up, Dawn has obviously packed her bag and gone away for the weekend. She’ll no doubt be back soon.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. After a unicorn day yesterday, early hours of this morning i went up to 12 so i had a 1u correction. It should have been more but sometimes overnight it can affect me more, hence the 1u. However, last night the 1u worked quicker and i dropped quickly. JBs couldn't stop it and i woke to a 3.1. I just hope now its not going to be a see saw day. Fingers crossed.

When levels are up i'm off to cook bacon and egg. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here. Not often I'm in the 4s. Well, I often am in the middle of the night, but I've normally risen by the time I wake up, Dawn has obviously packed her bag and gone away for the weekend. She’ll no doubt be back soon.



Think I had Dawn and Diabetes Fairy! ☹️

12.9 today! ☹️ And I had started having a good run!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo




----------



## freesia

Congrats @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS


----------



## eggyg

Drum roll please……5.2!!! Oh, and a very good morning to you all. I was so excited I forgot my manners. 

I’ve had a lie in today, like @rebrascora I was tossing and turning from 3.20am for what seemed like hours. Thinking about the most ridiculous things and a CBEEBIES theme tune kept running through my head! I obviously dropped off eventually and was surprised to see it was after 8 o’clock. First reading was 3.8 arrow going down, gave it a minute and I got a HS and no red line on the graph. I’m celebrating with a full English. 

After a full on day yesterday, including two luke warm “glasses” of wine with my feta and spinach pie at the Continental Market, total of six miles walked, an LP bought, and two second hand books for me, we’re staying at home. Lovely morning so far, bed already stripped and wash on and I have the ironing to tackle.  Everyday can’t be exciting, can it?

Have a super, sunny Sunday all.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 21896


Congratulations, I’m joining you on the HS step today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Congratulations, I’m joining you on the HS step today.


You're very welcome.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 
And playing with my new eBay find should help my leg heal nicely. 
Made a very cheeky offer on it which was accepted so nabbed it at a 60% discount to RRP which I’d have never paid. 
Unboxed it all yesterday and it’s a mightily impressive piece of kit. Now I’ve just got to get into the habit of using it ever other day….

Oh and the creative writing session yesterday was intense. I’m looking forward to the next one.


----------



## freesia

Congrats @eggyg on the HS


----------



## Barrowman

An acceptable 5.6 for me this fine sunny morning here in Bedfordshire after a 9.6 on retiring last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Went out in the mini to pick a few things up. Immobiliser went crazy when I tried to start up again. Nevermind a quick disconnect and reconnect of the battery and all good.

Washing's out, must be time for a brew.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:35 BS 8.5

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  

Well, well, well!  In the last 24 hours I watched 51 episodes & only fell asleep from sheer exhaustion about a quarter of the way through episode 52!

I did say I grew up on a diet of this stuff: renting the latest HK tv dramas of this type available from Chinese food stores that slowly filter through to Chinatowns globally; we watched together as a family with 9 of us in the living room!  I was about 10 with my younger siblings were 8 & 6 when we watched the first one so, it was mostly this historical kung fantasy genre that we watched as it’s mostly PG & the few other more contemporary stuff that are much more violent WE, the children, didn’t get to see: not until much later, anyway; there always seems to be two themes that run through EVERY contemporary drama of a) the triads & b) people in prison for getting involved, rightly, wrongly or innocently, with the triads!

Well, the hype on this one was right & “OH MY!” those kissing scenes set the screen on fire!  I was surprised the censors passed them & I think it was BECAUSE it’s fantasy!

I watched episode after episode all day yesterday & hardly needed the subtitles at all. Which was just as well as they were very patchy with chunks missing here & there: it’s only been 2/3 years on a smaller/lesser known production & the one that started it all off by making onto Netflix first, “Empresses in The Palace” 2010, took about 5 years for all of the subtitles to come through by the time I saw it on Netflix in 2015!  Now, Chinese dramas are available on all platforms & very fast, some are even on kive with paid subscriptions, & there are SO many!

I know the “golden rules” of this type of thing & as long as you suspend disbelief I rather enjoyed it! 

I’ll watch the last few episodes today & see if the ending is happy or tragic?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.  It was summer yesterday and very hot, where has summer gone today?

Went to bed on 4.7 and woke on 5.1 with a straight line all night.... 2 nights in a row I rose into the 10s, 2 nights in a row I dropped into hypo level, now a perfect night, good thing I didn't adjust basals.  We shall see what tonight brings.

@Lanny 52 episodes??? Good grief, how long is an episode?

@eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HSs.

@ColinUK what on earth does that roller thing DO?


----------



## Lanny

About 38 to 40 minutes without the opening & closing titles with songs! I fast forwarded some, obviously, on the first round to get my ear in & I’ll watch more each round & use the Translate app for the difficult stuff & the missing chunks of subtitles! But, knowing this genre so well I can guess most of that!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am going to have 2 bites at the cherry today. I hate feeling tired and I hate starting the day on a bad number so after 2 cups of coffee when I woke up earlier, I jabbed my morning Levemir an hour early (increased by another 2 units) plus another 1 correction unit of Fiasp as levels were 8s and on their way up AGAIN   and clambered back into bed and had another 2.5 hours more restful sleep and woke up to a much better 5.6..... So that is my final offer for the day.

Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo on yet another HS and especially @eggyg as I know they are a more rare occurrence for you and therefore extra special!  

Wordle was tricky this morning. Got 2 green letters and 1 gold with my first attempt and got rather excited as I was almost certain I was going to get it in 2 and then stumped when I was wrong and took a further 3 tries before I got it.... each time thinking "This MUST be it!"  

@Lanny I used to love watching "Monkey" when I was young and that was the sort of fantasy Kung Fu you are describing. It was on one of the main TV channels so either BBC 1 or more likely BBC 2 or possibly ITV. It was certainly before channel 4. Did you ever watch that? 
Not sure watching all that TV in one go is good for you. Are you still walking round the kitchen a couple of times a day for a bit of exercise in between binge watching. Important to exercise your body as well as your mind.


----------



## Lanny

Yes, Monkey is a Classic but, that’s more comedic! This is pure fantasy: magic & flying; the Chinese version of “Lord of the Rings”!

I know, mum , I’ll calm down, a bit, after round 1 & do things less obsessively!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> 09:35 BS 8.5
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Well, well, well!  In the last 24 hours I watched 51 episodes & only fell asleep from sheer exhaustion about a quarter of the way through episode 52!
> 
> I did say I grew up on a diet of this stuff: renting the latest HK tv dramas of this type available from Chinese food stores that slowly filter through to Chinatowns globally; we watched together as a family with 9 of us in the living room!  I was about 10 with my younger siblings were 8 & 6 when we watched the first one so, it was mostly this historical kung fantasy genre that we watched as it’s mostly PG & the few other more contemporary stuff that are much more violent WE, the children, didn’t get to see: not until much later, anyway; there always seems to be two themes that run through EVERY contemporary drama of a) the triads & b) people in prison for getting involved, rightly, wrongly or innocently, with the triads!
> 
> Well, the hype on this one was right & “OH MY!” those kissing scenes set the screen on fire!  I was surprised the censors passed them & I think it was BECAUSE it’s fantasy!
> 
> I watched episode after episode all day yesterday & hardly needed the subtitles at all. Which was just as well as they were very patchy with chunks missing here & there: it’s only been 2/3 years on a smaller/lesser known production & the one that started it all off by making onto Netflix first, “Empresses in The Palace” 2010, took about 5 years for all of the subtitles to come through by the time I saw it on Netflix in 2015!  Now, Chinese dramas are available on all platforms & very fast, some are even on kive with paid subscriptions, & there are SO many!
> 
> I know the “golden rules” of this type of thing & as long as you suspend disbelief I rather enjoyed it!
> 
> I’ll watch the last few episodes today & see if the ending is happy or tragic?


Wow! A binge watch for me is watching two hour long episodes back to back! My backside and hips would have seized up!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Wordle was tricky this morning.


Got it eventually on the sixth attempt with a break half way through!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this grey day.  It was summer yesterday and very hot, where has summer gone today?
> 
> Went to bed on 4.7 and woke on 5.1 with a straight line all night.... 2 nights in a row I rose into the 10s, 2 nights in a row I dropped into hypo level, now a perfect night, good thing I didn't adjust basals.  We shall see what tonight brings.
> 
> @Lanny 52 episodes??? Good grief, how long is an episode?
> 
> @eggyg and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations on your HSs.
> 
> @ColinUK what on earth does that roller thing DO?


It vibrates. So as you put weight on it you get deep muscle release.


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon a slightly high 8.1 @09:00 today 
probably overdid the carbs yesterday evening, following a pre evening meal hypo 
had skipped breakfast and went out for “brunch” 
then never ate again until the evening 
I quite surprised how quickly went hypo as felt a bit like my BS was dropping 
and tested (it was 5.1) then less than an hour later was 3.2 

I think that’s the first daytime hypo I’ve had, but I do usually eat 3 times a day 
plus snack 

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Leadinglights

I am unusually quite looking forward to my birthday on Friday as my 70th year is what I am going to call my Annus Horribilis. It all started last Sept with OH getting a severe UTI requiring a catheter which gave numerous problems whilst awaiting the long overdue prostate surgery, then my accident requiring knee surgery, OH's surgery and recovery, a quiet few months and then we got Covid (mild luckily), daughter had holiday curtailed as their car was broken into and all their luggage stolen, OH's 97 year old mother fell and broke her hip, my foster mother aged 99 passed away a few days ago and now my other daughter and family are in Pakistan and just seen the devastation with all the monsoon floods, I am just hoping it is not in Karachi where they are.
It just seems to have been a catalogue of bad things.


----------



## Bloden

Sending (((((hugs))))) @Leadinglights - that's quite a year you've had. So sorry to hear about your foster mother.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Wordle was tricky this morning


I failed today. I got 2 green on the first go, 3 green by the third but there were too many words it could be and i chose all the wrong ones


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> I failed today. I got 2 green on the first go, 3 green by the third but there were too many words it could be and i chose all the wrong ones


I had the first, second and third letters green by the 2nd attempt and didn't think there could possibly be more than one or two 5 letter words starting with those 3 letters until I started getting them wrong and having to scratch my head and dredge my brain for other options!


----------



## Kaylz

Evening guys

It was 9.something for me this morning

Slept for a couple of hours this afternoon, Bruce is just too comfy to snuggle into without falling asleep lol

Been playing a competition daily on a wax melt group for a month that the vendor was running whilst she was on holiday, drawn tonight and I won! £25 spend on her website! Haven't tried her wax yet so quite looking forward to it, she does melts in the shape of elephants 

Stressful day ahead tomorrow with emails and phone calls to be made xx


----------



## Ali11782

So my freestyle libre sometimes stresses me out so I like to finger prick and record on this app.
This is the best day I've had in such a long time.
Just now need to not want anything sweet.


----------



## Jenny65

Hello all, sorry I havent been on lately with my waking levels, the battery on my meter died and I walked to the shop to get another one and took my reading (6.6) but forgot to come on here and log on.

I have been shopping today for a dress for my daughters graduation, found one in a lovely blue and got a black jacket to go with it, plus some underwear in a smaller size.  Its odd how some shop sizes are so different isnt it, I tried on a jacket in next in size 16 and it was too big, but needed an 18 in River Island, I did get the dress from their too  in a 16 but I have to remind myself that it was only 6 weeks ago I had to shop in places that had size 22 so its made a massive difference to my choices.

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend so far. x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.6 for me today


----------



## Ali11782

7.8. So happy. 
Walk and work. And I need to repeat yesterday with food and diabetes. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.5   
Got rathr chilly last night so had to crawl under the uvet. and an awful lot of thunder but no rain. 
0.5 mm is forecast for tomorrow, don't think I will be getting the sandbags ready


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A straight 6 for me today. Misty and autumnal looking outside. 

Beginning to recover from the family visit - most stuff back in its proper place, worksurfaces etc washed down, laundry done and put away. I'll need another day to finish the job but waiting until they return home - they are renting a seaside cottage this week and dropping in. I was going  to say "never again" but fear it is my turn to have them for Christmas so I shall be concentrating hard on finding a rental house for my Ukrainians so that the family can go into the overspill - I am too old to cope with the chaos of 2 small children with liberally minded parents, meals which run on for hours, whilst sticky children are allowed to wander about investigating everything...Aargh!
Needing heavy use of "blue puffer" and pain levels high - not sure if it was low air pressure + high humidity or bottled rage - but feel well enough this a.m to get up at a reasonable time and do bloods and check in! Off to take out a very relieved dog.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 10.8 a couple of corrections less night didn't seem to do anything I did have a hypo  in evening yesterday so maybe my liver was still trying to "help" also woken feely sick so might to be something to do with that worken up or nerves from tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, a tantalising 5.3. A more normal for me 6.5 in the two minutes it took to get downstairs! 

No plans on this bank holiday. Didn’t get the ironing done yesterday as by the time I’d decided to get showered and dressed, hang washing out, and put another load in and  prepped the chicken for Sunday dinner, it was far too hot! We weren’t expecting it to be so warm, 23 degrees and not a breath of wind. So I lounged on my zero gravity chair in the garden and read, and finished, my book. Then I had to do a full roast dinner, I definitely wouldn’t have planned that if I’d known how warm it was going to be! Forecast cooler for today so I’ve no excuse not to get the ironing board up. 

Have a great day, whatever you’re planning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3 will the tease never stop !!! 

Cooler this morning

Out for a longer walk shortly.

Nothing else planned for today.

Made a great tea yesterday, slightly cheated...Marks and Spencer Sweet and Sour Chicken (thats the cheat bit) with stir fried bean sprouts with garlic, ginger and mushrooms. It was delicious. Never cooked bean sprouts before. Should have taken some photos...next time I will. The toughest bit for me is always the timing of different things cooking, obviously aiming to get everything cooked and served at the same moment in time. Succeeded last night. AND my wife really really liked it too.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.7 here and steeply climbing. Dawn is more than making up for her absence yesterday, despite a stint of heavy gardening at daughter's, and a glass of red last night, normally sure fire ways to send her packing.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 5.5 today, slightly earlier than usual as I woke early and realised that I forgot to bring youngest's phone up to charge, so actually got up early too. Had planned to go back to sleep but got distracted on my phone!

I bought bean sprouts last week intending to use for a stir fry @Gwynn but kept forgetting to get meat out of the freezer to defrost, so fried them with some other veg (courgette and mangetout) and then added eggs for omelette. It was really nice


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today 
had a really good deep sleep, 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 5.6 for me. Slept well last night, only just woken in fact which is unusual so i must have needed it.

We're off out later with daughter and son in law for a walk. Have a good day whatever you plan.


----------



## rebrascora

Ali11782 said:


> 7.8. So happy.
> Walk and work. And I need to repeat yesterday with food and diabetes.
> Have a good day everyone.


Absolutely delighted for you! Well done, as I know it will be taking some effort to achieve that success but so pleased you are feeling a bit more in control of things....getting into a routine with it is key.... something I really struggle with but can appreciate when I achieve it. Look forward to seeing continued good results.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Which silly billy forgot to press the key to post his 5.8 reading earlier. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Extremely happy with my own result this morning. 5.1 and a pretty straight line overnight although I had to stay up late to see how some stacked corrections panned out before bed but they clearly were needed and now looking like my HRT patch is kicking in thank goodness. Really must be more on the ball with that to keep levels more manageable. Think I may have managed not to have a hypo yesterday and only 2 tiny blips into the 10s at the top end so almost a "unicorn day". Definitely feeling more in control of things myself today. It is a relief.


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Which silly billy forgot to press the key to post his 5.8 reading earlier.
> 
> Dez


Bet you wouldn't have forgotten if it was a 5.2


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. And no complaints about that from me!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.6 for me today after a 12.1 on retiring last night, must have been the three slices of bread I had with my home made veg soup.


----------



## Lanny

09:54 BS 8.4

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Tingles have abated a lot now & ALMOST tingle free so, will start increasing insulin a wee bit & see how that goes? If tingles get worse I’ll go back down a bit! It’s just a bit annoying that I have a hospital diabetic review in, pause to look up the calendar app…on 08/09/ & need to get bloods done next week & I DO want to get the best results possible BUT, I KNOW how painful & long the tingles can get if I drop my BS too much too fast! Sigh! It is what it is!  If the results are bad, I’m not expecting them to be that good, getting some help & changes can get me back on track: my Hba1c has been quite high this whole year & was 67/68 last time & I fear it’s gone up again?

Actually, I’d better make an appointment for blood tests today, right now after posting!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4 for me. A large chunk of red during the night as well. All compression as I checked after a pitstop.

Any way nothing else to report so have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.4 for me this morning flatlined in the mid fives all night . Beats yesterdays 15.6. Hope everyone fit and we'll . Get dog out for a good walk and sort garden out


----------



## Lanny

Oh! I forgot! Today’s a bank holiday so, it’ll have to be tomorrow!


----------



## Colin g

Lanny said:


> 09:54 BS 8.4
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Tingles have abated a lot now & ALMOST tingle free so, will start increasing insulin a wee bit & see how that goes? If tingles get worse I’ll go back down a bit! It’s just a bit annoying that I have a hospital diabetic review in, pause to look up the calendar app…on 08/09/ & need to get bloods done next week & I DO want to get the best results possible BUT, I KNOW how painful & long the tingles can get if I drop my BS too much too fast! Sigh! It is what it is!  If the results are bad, I’m not expecting them to be that good, getting some help & changes can get me back on track: my Hba1c has been quite high this whole year & was 67/68 last time & I fear it’s gone up again?
> 
> Actually, I’d better make an appointment for blood tests today, right now after posting!


Hopefully you get sorted . Then the only way is down for your hba1 c


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning all.

I am just going to leave this here....I was massively stupid to think a 10 min aerobic workout could erase my banana this morning!  Come on though 25.4 from 6.3.....really?

Started off Ok though - going off to sit in the corner and tell myself off!


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> 09:54 BS 8.4
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> Tingles have abated a lot now & ALMOST tingle free so, will start increasing insulin a wee bit & see how that goes? If tingles get worse I’ll go back down a bit! It’s just a bit annoying that I have a hospital diabetic review in, pause to look up the calendar app…on 08/09/ & need to get bloods done next week & I DO want to get the best results possible BUT, I KNOW how painful & long the tingles can get if I drop my BS too much too fast! Sigh! It is what it is!  If the results are bad, I’m not expecting them to be that good, getting some help & changes can get me back on track: my Hba1c has been quite high this whole year & was 67/68 last time & I fear it’s gone up again?
> 
> Actually, I’d better make an appointment for blood tests today, right now after posting!


Surely it is better to have a result which is realistic rather than something where you have had to do something you would not normally do in order to get something better. That can then hide the need for changes.

My friend's father had to go for assessment for renewal of his Blue Badge and being of a generation where people always wanted to 'do their best' he struggled and walked the required distance and that resulted in him losing the badge.


----------



## Lanny

I know, I know! But, it’s kind of hit wired into us to want & try for the best results!


----------



## Jenny65

I felt really clammy and sick yesterday on the bus, I got a pain in the right hand side of my chest and thought, this is it I am about to drop dead on public transport, and all I could think was, I will miss my daughters graduation!  I recovered by the time the bus got to town but I get these weird hot flushes (already gone through the menopause and out the otherside and this is worse), Its not even that it happens after eating or anything, just randomly I will feel like I am filling up with hot water on the inside and will perspire have clammy hands and feel incredibly sick.  The chest pain is something new, and I will report it to my doctor, but wonder if anyone else has this?


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> I am just going to leave this here....I was massively stupid to think a 10 min aerobic workout could erase my banana this morning!  Come on though 25.4 from 6.3.....really?
> 
> Started off Ok though - going off to sit in the corner and tell myself off!
> 
> View attachment 21915


I agree that 25.8 after a banana is way too high. What did you have with the banana? Did you wash your hands and retest? That is always the advice when you get a reading which doesn't match your expectation. Could have been a rogue test strip or some contamination on your finger.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this bright and breezy day.

5.9 this morning which I am happy with.  7 day TIR is 90% with only 3% in he red.  Could be worse!

I should have done ironing yesterday afternoon but lured by some pretty good music we ventured down the local late afternoon yesterday.  Had an hour and a half sitting in the garden there and I was up dancing for a fair bit of that (including doing the twist - not too shabby for a 76 year old!).  Lots of friends there too.  Came home intending to put a roast on, but couldn't be bothered, so we compromised with black pudding, jacket wedges and fried eggs!

@goodybags notice you are on Novomix, no wonder you went hypo if you missed a meal.  You can't do that on mixed insulin - I was on it when first diagnosed and I hated it.


@Leadinglights so sorry to hear avout your "annus horribilis", what a load for one year.  Just sending HUGS and hoping things look up for you.


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> I agree that 25.8 after a banana is way too high. What did you have with the banana? Did you wash your hands and retest? That is always the advice when you get a reading which doesn't match your expectation. Could have been a rogue test strip or some contamination on your finger.


Ok will retest now, wish me luck


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> Ok will retest now, wish me luck


Good luck...


----------



## Jenny65

Jenny65 said:


> Ok will retest now, wish me luck


10.1 (phew) still not perfect but coming down and I realise I had cleared up the strawberries before so may have had some strawberry on my finger, its just that im feeling nauseas all the time and very tired the last few days so it worried me x  - should I amend the reading on my app or just add this as a second one?


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> I agree that 25.8 after a banana is way too high. What did you have with the banana? Did you wash your hands and retest? That is always the advice when you get a reading which doesn't match your expectation. Could have been a rogue test strip or some contamination on your finger.


Porridge maybe looking at the photo attached to the mySugr entry?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> 10.1 (phew) still not perfect but coming down and I realise I had cleared up the strawberries before so may have had some strawberry on my finger, its just that im feeling nauseas all the time and very tired the last few days so it worried me x  - should I amend the reading on my app or just add this as a second one?


I think I would amend. It was clearly a mistaken high


----------



## Jenny65

42istheanswer said:


> I think I would amend. It was clearly a mistaken high


will do it now   It feels like Ive gone from an F to a C-on an exam paper.  Weird as its not really our fault if our insulin is misbehaving (unless were binging on cake and candy) but a fruit considered healthy by most, it just is absurd to beat youself up over a banana, but why I felt the need to eat it I dont know, its like part of me didnt beleive it would do anything if I just did my 10 min glucose lowering exercises straight after eating them.  

My flushes are getting worse at the moment, I am sitting here feeling the same as I did when I went into labour (contractions started with me feeling like I was filling up with hot water from my head down and this is the same but without the pain, also feel a bit sick and giddy too)  Maybe I am about to give birth to a fruit salad (that will teach me for scoffing fruit)


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> will do it now   It feels like Ive gone from an F to a C-on an exam paper.  Weird as its not really our fault if our insulin is misbehaving (unless were binging on cake and candy) but a fruit considered healthy by most, it just is absurd to beat youself up over a banana, but why I felt the need to eat it I dont know, its like part of me didnt beleive it would do anything if I just did my 10 min glucose lowering exercises straight after eating them.
> 
> My flushes are getting worse at the moment, I am sitting here feeling the same as I did when I went into labour (contractions started with me feeling like I was filling up with hot water from my head down and this is the same but without the pain, also feel a bit sick and giddy too)  Maybe I am about to give birth to a fruit salad (that will teach me for scoffing fruit)


Banana is pretty high in carbohydrate compared to most other berries (yes, banana is technically a berry!) but even so, to go up nearly 20 mmol/l would seem like it would need more carbs than in a banana


----------



## Jenny65

42istheanswer said:


> Banana is pretty high in carbohydrate compared to most other berries (yes, banana is technically a berry!) but even so, to go up nearly 20 mmol/l would seem like it would need more carbs than in a banana


yes i had 59g carbs in that meal, maybe I shouldn't blame the banana but it was the only thing I added to my normal breakfast of porridge with strawberries, blueberries and cherries, which I am normaly an 8 at most (sometimes a 7)  so yes a lot of carbs as I try and keep to 30g a meal, (will have less carbs at lunch and dinner)  - I guess the banana isnt solely responsible just the tipping point.

But from washing my hands and the power of exercise the rise wasnt 20 mmol but 3.8 which is more acceptable 

I read that exercising after a meal helps type 2 diabetes lower sugar.  I dread to think what it would have been if I had slobbed on the sofa instead


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> Porridge maybe looking at the photo attached to the mySugr entry?


I couldn't blow the image up to be able to see it clearly but suspected it might be.... just didn't want to assume.


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> I couldn't blow the image up to be able to see it clearly but suspected it might be.... just didn't want to assume.


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> I couldn't blow the image up to be able to see it clearly but suspected it might be.... just didn't want to assume.


Guilty as charged


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased that you got a more reasonable retest result and would put it down to contamination.
Your exercise will help a little. Maybe 1-2 mmols at the very most but usually steady exercise needs to be quite prolonged 30-40 mins to start dropping levels and exertive exercise which causes muscle burn pushes your levels up..... but all exercise is good even just 5 mins so don't be discouraged.
It always amazes me how far I can brisk walk on 1 Jelly Baby which is about 5g carbs.....sometimes as much as 3 miles (45mins ish).... which I can see on my Libre graph and 5g carbs will raise my BG by about 1mmol, so that exercise is dropping me about 1 mmol.... although it will drop my levels much more through the night as my muscles refuel..... but we are all different.

As regards the overheating and chest pains you really need to see your GP. Did you get a liver/pancreas scan at diagnosis? Just wondering if it is a pancreas problem which is causing this pain and the diabetes. Other options might be to check thyroid as that affects temp regulation. 
For me HRT the last couple of years has been amazing at regulating my body temp. Just because your periods have stopped doesn't mean you are over the menopause and the fact that you liken the sensation to when you were in labour suggests that it is possibly hormone related. It may even be that stopping smoking, losing weight and changing your diet has triggered a change in your hormone balance..... so it might be something to consider and discuss with GP.


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> View attachment 21917


I agree it is ridiculous to feel guilty about eating a banana, but your body doesn't really recognize whether those carbs are from 4 spoons of sugar or a banana, it just breaks them down and packs the glucose from them into your blood stream. It is important to experiment to find what your body can cope with so you shouldn't feel guilty, but it is also important to learn from the experiment and figure out how to moderate the way you eat so that your body can cope. It isn't about not eating bananas, it is about when you eat it (time of day is important), what you eat it with (other high carb foods like porridge will magnify it's effect) and how much of it at one go your body can cope with. Most of us are pretty insulin resistant on a morning so having a banana with breakfast may be the worst time of day. After a long walk perhaps in the afternoon or as dessert after dinner might be a better time and maybe just half the banana one day and the other half the next..... that way you get two treats and the chance to duplicate the experiment and see if you get consistent results.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was 8.0 for me today

Went to bed fuming last night, seems my anxiety and contamination OCD has me labelled as just being lazy and leaving Bruce to do everything himself, I'm on Limited capability for work and work related activity because of my "issues" and being unable to leave the house by myself, being unable to touch anything without panicking and also because I spend hours a day washing my hands but because I haven't been at the new house doing things I'm lazy! I've done what I can with searching and ordering things, trying to resolve order issues and other things via live chats, phoned numerous places umpteen times and shot emails off like goodness knows what bur people see it fit to say I'm doing nothing, this has really wound me up and it will end up causing problems if he doesn't set them straight, as if I wasn't feeling bad enough already about being pretty much useless!  xx


----------



## rosalindb

Jenny65 said:


> View attachment 21917


That looks really tasty and I would love that if non-diabetic.  I do miss a banana and porridge, it was always a favourite brekkie.  The banana is high sugar thingy and the porridge may be difficult for you to tolerate carb wise.  Looking at the pic I miss this type of brekkie.


----------



## Wannie

sorry i haven't posted past couple of days, granddaughters have been staying this weekend.
Saturday was 4.9
Sunday and today 5
Above were not taken on waking as Granddaughters needed attending to before I could hide in Bathroom to take them
(girls are only 1 and 4 yrs old don't want them seeing Nanna pricking her finger) whereas I normally take BS before getting out of bed. WIll be interesting to see if it goes back to 4. something.
Hope everyone has had a good BH weekend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

The hell here continues sadly. My wifes mind is completely messed up.

BG 4.9 a mile or 2 from an HS

Today I walk for England, well, not really, but anything to get me out of the house for as long as possible. I am struggling to cope with my wifes paranoia which seems particularly bad right now.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7
Toast ans peach jam


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone. 6'5.

I didn't sleep much for the last few nights and work has been mad with the bank holiday. Colleagues not showing up doesn't make it any easier! Sunday morning was the first time since diagnosed that I forgot to take my insulin. Had a reduced dose in the afternoon and my levels behaved better than I expected. Hopefully today will be nice and quiet 

Oh, and I met my less favourite customer to date. Bitter middle aged lady, asked where I am from (Spain) and then "so, are you in the look out for a wealthy English man?". I didn't expect that. Laughed uncomfortably, said I'm not that type,  made a little joke... And as I walked away my brain processed it: "this b**ch just called me gold digger in my face?". Sigh...


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today

have had a relaxing weekend but back to work today 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning, go to get my new glasses today and rest of day will be spent putting house back to rights after this weekend, maybe a bit of gardening 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Wannie

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning everyone. 6'5.
> 
> I didn't sleep much for the last few nights and work has been mad with the bank holiday. Colleagues not showing up doesn't make it any easier! Sunday morning was the first time since diagnosed that I forgot to take my insulin. Had a reduced dose in the afternoon and my levels behaved better than I expected. Hopefully today will be nice and quiet
> 
> Oh, and I met my less favourite customer to date. Bitter middle aged lady, asked where I am from (Spain) and then "so, are you in the look out for a wealthy English man?". I didn't expect that. Laughed uncomfortably, said I'm not that type,  made a little joke... And as I walked away my brain processed it: "this b**ch just called me gold digger in my face?". Sigh...


Would have asked her if there were any wealthy English men left and could she point me in right direction if she knew where they were.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. Still in the fives, 5.4. I double checked with my meter and it agrees. Really don’t know what I’m doing right this week! 

Our Bank Holiday Monday was very productive. Mr Eggy made nine jars of green tomato chutney, there’s absolutely no way our tomatoes are going to ripen anytime soon, not even a hint of blush! The chutney also has apples  from our Brambley espalier. We have loads this year. I did a mountain  of ironing, made tonight’s tea, lamb kofta curry. It’s a first for me, it smells good. Then I made courgette, lime and ginger loaf using our courgettes which seem to be slowing down now! Thank goodness! Today is our bank holiday and we’re off over the border again, just, but this time, the Northumberland/ Scotland border. Inland this time, we’re heading to the source of the North Tyne River which spans the border, we won’t be in Scotland for long and we’ll then walk towards Kielder reservoir. Better get my insect repellent out, last time we were there the midges invaded! 

Have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Alarm woke me on a 4.9 again. I'll need to reduce my basal soon so i'm ready for back to work. Its suiting me atm and keeping my levels in check overnight but when i start back 4.9 is too low as i'll need to drive and if i drop, i drop quickly. Its going to be busy so i can't really keep having lows/hypos and getting in late.

Not much planned for today or most of the week. I intend to try and relax as much as i can ready for the next term.

Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.5 here, Dawn is still squatting here, will try and get an eviction order. Did a brisk (for us, averaged 17 mins 30 sec per mile, and it was a fairly flat route) 6 mile walk yesterday with our son, and had a glass of red wine, that combo normally ensures a low morning reading.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 6.6 but I'm feeling tired as was prepping meals ahead till late last night,  so struggling to get going. Better go do my routine covid test now so I don't end up late to work!


----------



## MikeyBikey

7.3 for me today. Happy with that!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 today - getting back into routine! 
Son-in-law working in living room as needs peace and quiet. I am off to visit the rest of them later at the seaside cottage, delivering clean laundry and mind set on ignoring mess - after all it will not be me cleaning it up again! Yesterday didn't work out so well although it did prove that I was right not to waste time mopping over the oak floors and shampooing carpets until they were safely back in Oxfordshire...Amazing what fresh chaos can be caused in an hour. Funny that she was such a tidy child. 
Beautiful sunny day, temp. outside a lovely 16 degrees, no wind, forecast for lower 20s later.
Dog a happy chappy, horses getting stuck into a fresh paddock, hens puttering about contemplating eggs - new ones managed 2 yesterday, nobody uprooting anything in hydroponics: bliss. |Time for a steak with an egg on it.
Have a splendid day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. 
Weight has crept up a bit since my ankle has been buggered which figures as exercise has fallen off a cliff. 
Still it’s not gone up by much and is still trending down over the last 15 weeks so I’ll take that as a win. 

Working all day today as my work pattern has had to change to accommodate therapy sessions. Not over keen on working though to 8pm but it’s more manageable if I’m in the office than at home. So I’m in the office all day today. 

Enjoy your day today as best as you can everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Good morning folks. Still in the fives, 5.4. I double checked with my meter and it agrees. Really don’t know what I’m doing right this week!
> 
> Our Bank Holiday Monday was very productive. Mr Eggy made nine jars of green tomato chutney, there’s absolutely no way our tomatoes are going to ripen anytime soon, not even a hint of blush! The chutney also has apples  from our Brambley espalier. We have loads this year. I did a mountain  of ironing, made tonight’s tea, lamb kofta curry. It’s a first for me, it smells good. Then I made courgette, lime and ginger loaf using our courgettes which seem to be slowing down now! Thank goodness! Today is our bank holiday and we’re off over the border again, just, but this time, the Northumberland/ Scotland border. Inland this time, we’re heading to the source of the North Tyne River which spans the border, we won’t be in Scotland for long and we’ll then walk towards Kielder reservoir. Better get my insect repellent out, last time we were there the midges invaded!
> 
> Have a good day.


Not meaning to make you jealous but I have 12 tubs in the fridge, gave 2 away yesterday and 3 today. Arrgh. 
Was the loaf a bread or cake?


----------



## Lanny

09:20 BS 7.5

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Uhm! Not sure if I went too low yesterday as I had a slight increase in the tingles on my right side with a bit more NR & my readings were about 1mmol lower across the board, this morning too! I’ll keep to yesterday’s doses today & see?  I can go back down again with NR if I need to!

As to blood tests? Looked at the letter & it’s not mentioned at all or have a list of tests & I remember now, having forgotten it as unimportant at the time, the health centre wouldn’t do blood tests for the hospital unless it specifically says so & I only did my usual liver function repeats at the treatment room the last time! I forgot because the hospital phoned ME later that day to get bloods dine at the hospital!

So, I’ll just be on the alert, with landline phone beside me out of the cradle in the hall, for the hospital to call ME if they want bloods done! So, I don’t need to run for the phone: got SO breathless just now because I was pacing distractedly up & down a bit in the hall on the landline; called appointments number from the letter to ask about bloods! No result at all as it was automated menu’s & leave a message after I trawled through the options! I sat down on the sofa as soon as I noticed but, I could barely talk by the time I did so, didn’t leave a message!

The hospital corridors are SO long & I’m NOT looking forward to tackling it next week based on what happened just now!


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks! 
I had my first unicorn day in a long time yesterday....

Had hoped to string a second one onto it for a tandem of unicorns today but my reading this morning was 3.5 according to Libre (4.5 on a finger prick) so that idea is blown out of the water. I wouldn't care but I woke earlier on 4.3 and ate a JB and congratulated myself on catching it in time  and then went back to sleep and dropped again. @Robin.... Send Dawn this way will you!
Anyway, lots to do today.... collect repeat meds from docs, do some hoof trimming, shopping, cut grass, fill trailer with manure, drive horses.  need to crack on... Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.2 for me this morning . 94;% in range yesterday. 1 hypo


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me. 

Not too sure what the day will bring but I know shopping and music will be involved somewhere.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Not meaning to make you jealous but I have 12 tubs in the fridge, gave 2 away yesterday and 3 today. Arrgh.
> Was the loaf a bread or cake?


A loaf shaped cake! I slice it and spread a cream cheese and lime frosting over it! It’s delicious.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  3.6 here.

Not much planned today, just a trip into town for some slippers. There's an old lady that sells grumpy-old-man slippers in women's sizes, oh yeah, my kind of slippers...I'm not grumpy tho!


----------



## Nige13

Morning - 7.2 for me this morning which is pretty good was 5.1 yesterday after a roast chicken dinner that included two small roast potatoes ( first spuds in four weeks )  have a lovey day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

Greetings all, it is a 5.2 at 8.30 this morning after a 6.6 on retiring last night.

Off now to do a couple of miles on the exercise bike and then I'm going to power wash the drive if I have enough energy left that is......have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon - nearly forgot to post.  Received yet another ridiculous email from the household insurance policy people asking for receipts for every item in the bag that was stolen out of our car + the sweets etc that were in the main body of the car.  There was nothing expensive in the bag, just changes of underwear, jeans, shoes - a feather fascinator to wear to the wedding £10, hubby's belt and tie, socks etc etc.  Many of these items were bought in supermarkets along with the week's groceries... how many people keep receipts for stuff like that?  So spent the morning carefully wording the response, pointing out that it would be totally OCD to keep such receipts and asking very politely but pointedly that they get their fingers out as this has been going on for over 9 weeks now.   We've been traumatised enough by the whole business with the crooks who were masquerading as "meet and greet" airport parking.  I told them that we were already victims and now felt as though we were being accused of fraud!   I feel an official complaint coming on.

Anyway 4.8 this morning.

@Elenka_HM I would have been extremely offended by that woman who made the remark about you looking for a wealthy man.  What gives her the right to to make such a degrading comment or even imply that you are here to find a husband, it was a disgusting thing to say.  Actually though it would have been nice to have said "Oh, I know where there are many very old rich men in Spain, perhaps I can tell you where, they would appreciate having a woman of the same age as themselves!"

@Lanny HUGS must be horrible to be so exhausted.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM I would have been extremely offended by that woman who made the remark about you looking for a wealthy man. What gives her the right to to make such a degrading comment or even imply that you are here to find a husband, it was a disgusting thing to say. Actually though it would have been nice to have said "Oh, I know where there are many very old rich men in Spain, perhaps I can tell you where, they would appreciate having a woman of the same age as themselves!"


50 years ago, it was the sort of comment that was made all the time, any girl wanting to train as a nurse was apt to be asked if she was 'hoping to catch a doctor'. Thank goodness times and attitudes have (mostly!) changed.


----------



## Elenka_HM

@Pattidevans I was offended, of course, especially because she assumed that based in my nationality. As usual, the good answers came to my mind when it was too late. One of them would be stare at her husband for a few seconds, turn to her and go "don't worry darling, your man is safe  ". 

Unfortunately have to stay polite even with these people, I don't intend to get any man to throw money at me so I better keep the job!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> 50 years ago, it was the sort of comment that was made all the time, any girl wanting to train as a nurse was apt to be asked if she was 'hoping to catch a doctor'.


That's how my mum snagged my dad LOL!  One of my aunties wanted to be a doctor, but my grandad forbid her - her only options were teacher or nurse. She would've made a brilliant doctor, that's the saddest part. She became a brilliant teacher instead.


----------



## zippyjojo

Hi everyone - sorry I’ve been absent again. My brother died suddenly two weeks ago and it’s all been rather horrible. He’d had a stroke last year and was recovering slowly. Fortunately he never lost his speech or his sense of humour but it all seems so unfair. He leaves a wife and twin 16 year old girls. On top of all that we’ve decided to move to the Lake District which is very exciting but bittersweet with all this. AND I really n Ed to decide if I’m going to Uganda or not late October (no spleen so concerns re malaria and other infections). Anyway - apart from all that I had my HbA1C repeated a couple of weeks ago and it was 52 which I’m thrilled about (99 in March when first diagnosed).


----------



## Wannie

zippyjojo said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I’ve been absent again. My brother died suddenly two weeks ago and it’s all been rather horrible. He’d had a stroke last year and was recovering slowly. Fortunately he never lost his speech or his sense of humour but it all seems so unfair. He leaves a wife and twin 16 year old girls. On top of all that we’ve decided to move to the Lake District which is very exciting but bittersweet with all this. AND I really n Ed to decide if I’m going to Uganda or not late October (no spleen so concerns re malaria and other infections). Anyway - apart from all that I had my HbA1C repeated a couple of weeks ago and it was 52 which I’m thrilled about (99 in March when first diagnosed).


So sorry to read of your sad news, my sincere condolences to you and your family.

Congratulations and well done on reducing your HbA1C!


----------



## rebrascora

zippyjojo said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I’ve been absent again. My brother died suddenly two weeks ago and it’s all been rather horrible. He’d had a stroke last year and was recovering slowly. Fortunately he never lost his speech or his sense of humour but it all seems so unfair. He leaves a wife and twin 16 year old girls. On top of all that we’ve decided to move to the Lake District which is very exciting but bittersweet with all this. AND I really n Ed to decide if I’m going to Uganda or not late October (no spleen so concerns re malaria and other infections). Anyway - apart from all that I had my HbA1C repeated a couple of weeks ago and it was 52 which I’m thrilled about (99 in March when first diagnosed).


Heartfelt sympathies to you and your family on the loss of your brother. How awful! Don't envy you moving house but hope you find a very special new home.... and good luck if you decide to go to Uganda. Oh... and many congrats on a fantastic HbA1c result.


----------



## ColinUK

My condolences to you and your family. May his memory be a blessing to you all.


----------



## eggyg

So sorry to hear your sad news @zippyjojo. So sad for you all. Life can be so unfair 
sometimes. 
Well done on your hba1c results and good luck on your move up to my beautiful county. You won’t regret it.


----------



## freesia

@zippyjojo i'm so very sorry to hear the sad news about your brother. 

Well done on your results.


----------



## MikeyBikey

First of the day at 8.2. Will check later as only up because of phantom pain!


----------



## Michael12421

@zippyjojo
My sincere condolences on the loss of your brother.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@zippyjojo my sincere condolences.

BG 4.9
BP 117/76
Pulse 61

All good

Walked for 246 minutes yesterday. I certainly felt it by the end of the day. All good stuff.

Had a rare but very appreciated excellent day with my wife. She came out of the house and we went to the sea front and we shared fish and chips before doing some food shopping. A really nice time. In fact, the whole day was good.

Got my second cholesterol test results back. Much better results too, not perfect, but good enough. My experimental strategy seemed to have worked but I will really know when the Christmas results are in (after all it might just be natural variation). Happy about the new result and it will help with my practice nurse appointment tomorrow ...I wouldn't take statins anyway and I am convinced that was their next attack plan

Today. Hmm. Get some graphs ready for tomorrows appointment. They always help.

The new Macro nutrient analysis stuff is proving really useful. The App now analyses vitamins:A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12 and minerals: Calcium, Copper, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Manganese, Phosphorus, Potassium, Selenium, Sodium, Zinc, Iodine. And it can recommend the correct number of supplement tablets to take to get everything into the correct range whilst adjusting for the effect of the PPI med. Perhaps I need to introduce some AI into the App to test out a 'world domination' strategy !!!!! 

Today, not much planned. Less exercise that's for sure.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Back in the sixes with a 6.5 but I’m not bothered as I got myself a unicorn day! If you knew what I ate yesterday you’d be surprised, but I did do a six mile, fairly tough walk, 26 floors. I judged it perfectly. Just watch, it’ll all go to pot today! 

Up early as my left shoulder was bothering me. I was diagnosed with a frozen shoulder in 2011, then bursitis, I’ve had MRIs, steroid injections and was offered an op but the consultant wasn’t selling it, “ could make it worse, might not make a difference etc etc”, so I refused, twice, he gave me another six months to decide. It’s never been right, I can’t lift it very high, it’s very weak but I have adapted. Yesterday as I stretched to close the car door as we set off on our trip, I did something to it, and it’s really bothering me now. My right shoulder froze in 2017, then bursitis too, that one’s not quite as rubbish as my left arm but it’s bad enough. I asked the consultant at the time I was receiving treatment for the right one and undergoing more tests on the left one, if it could happen again, he said he had never come across anyone who got it twice in the same shoulder. I’m hoping that’s true, and  it’s just temporary and I haven’t done any major damage. Fingers crossed, it’ll be fine in a few days. Luckily this time I have an automatic car, I didn’t drive for five months as I couldn’t engage gear or use the handbreak. I’m thankful for small mercies. At least I can do my big shop today! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday, it’s a lot cooler here today. 6.8 degrees showing on my weather station. Very autumnal.

And here’s my finest hour ( 24 hours to be exact) for all to see. Got to take the wins when you can.


----------



## rayray119

Morning wasn't really up to posting wasn't really up to posting yesterday.  It was 7.9  I had my breath stop to a and e on to way to my appointment following out of hours doctors advice. I've got a little cornened about that they said as they said my blood was a bit more acidic then it should be not dka though(that was the original corncen as they were some ketones(probably starvation ketones and I've been sick as well ) I started wondering if that's been the problem the whole or at least not helping)  they just wanted to check my breathing (it said I was actually breathing a little bit slower then he would expect for that and let me go) I'm going to try and speak to a doctor today anyway as I do get these breathing issues moments but seem to be getting worse now from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 8.0
Basal increase possibly to thank for that 
I'm slowly feeling better each day and I suppose the fact that I seem to be injecting insulin again instead of water is a good sign. Well maybe watered down insulin but still...taking small victories here.

@zippyjojo I'm really sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## harbottle

A 5.2 for me in my Libre (Same yesterday) after a veryrestless night’s sleep (I blame the Espresso I had after dinner!)


----------



## ColinUK

7.4 

I’m convinced that BG has a direct correlation to how painful my ankle is and it’s painful this morning after I tripped up on a kerb yesterday coming home from work. 

I’ve got a call booked with an update from my ISVA this morning where she’s going to lay out some things we can do to hopefully prod the police along a bit. It was May that they told me they were going to be messing an arrest “next week” and it’s still not happened. To add a further wrinkle my SOIT officer (he acts as a liaison between the investigating officer and me) is away on personal leave and has been for while. 
I’m presuming that no other officer has assumed his duties hence why comms has been lacking. 
Then this evening I’ve another two support Zoom sessions with Survivors so it’s going to be a long and probably emotional day today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.5 here, despite going to bed in the 6s and taking my usual basal dose. Normally I'd have been hypo on that. Weird patterns during the day, too, it’s suddenly occurred to me I’m using the basal cartridge that went on holiday with me as a spare, and got shoved back in the fridge on our return. Might try a new one and see how we go.


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 6.8 fot me this morning after a massive spike between lunch and dinner which took until bedtime to bring down. All caused by a sourdough toastie, tasty though.

Not much happening today apart from food shopping and meeting friends later.

@eggyg i hope your shoulder eases a bit today. Congrats on the unicorn day yesterday.
@rayray119 i hope you feel better soon and you get chance to speak to the Doctor today.
@harbottle congrats on the HS.
@gll nice to hear you're feeling better.
@ColinUK hopefully you'll hear from the police soon. I hope your zoom calls go ok. Get that ankle iced and rested.

I'm off to get breakfast and sort food shopping. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8 today. Had the bad luck to get the most arrogant and difficult of the GPs dealing with my steroid prescription yesterday - so only 9 days supply instead of a month as "drug review required". Whilst she is doing the review her side kick is so I know it will be a battle. All the others long ago conceded that, as pain control depends on either taking opiates or keeping the inflammation down with steroids, the choice was mine. Better quality of life on the steroids in my view. Oh well shall gird up my loins and prepare.,
Brisk breeze this morning and quite chilly - 14 degrees.
@zippyjojo So very sorry for your loss. Best wishes for move to beautiful part of country.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.6 for me this fine sunny morning after a 6.7 on retiring last night……


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.8er here this morning.   

Dez


----------



## Wannie

5.2 for me this morning. Grey and drizzling this morning, hope it brightens up.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Wannie

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> @zippyjojo my sincere condolences.
> 
> BG 4.9
> BP 117/76
> Pulse 61
> 
> All good
> 
> Walked for 246 minutes yesterday. I certainly felt it by the end of the day. All good stuff.
> 
> Had a rare but very appreciated excellent day with my wife. She came out of the house and we went to the sea front and we shared fish and chips before doing some food shopping. A really nice time. In fact, the whole day was good.
> 
> Got my second cholesterol test results back. Much better results too, not perfect, but good enough. My experimental strategy seemed to have worked but I will really know when the Christmas results are in (after all it might just be natural variation). Happy about the new result and it will help with my practice nurse appointment tomorrow ...I wouldn't take statins anyway and I am convinced that was their next attack plan
> 
> Today. Hmm. Get some graphs ready for tomorrows appointment. They always help.
> 
> The new Macro nutrient analysis stuff is proving really useful. The App now analyses vitamins:A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12 and minerals: Calcium, Copper, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Manganese, Phosphorus, Potassium, Selenium, Sodium, Zinc, Iodine. And it can recommend the correct number of supplement tablets to take to get everything into the correct range whilst adjusting for the effect of the PPI med. Perhaps I need to introduce some AI into the App to test out a 'world domination' strategy !!!!!
> 
> Today, not much planned. Less exercise that's for sure.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Glad you had a good day with your wife and enjoyed the walk and sounds lovely walking on sea front and sharing fish & chips


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  A cute little 6.0 for me - bang on target.

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother @zippyjojo - (((hugs))) to you and your family. 
A massive congrats on the A1c.

It's a bit grey out there, but very muggy. 

Good luck @TinaD - well, good luck to your doctor, it sounds like they're going to get a roasting!


----------



## Lanny

08:40 BS 8.1

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> Morning wasn't really up to posting wasn't really up to posting yesterday.  It was 7.9  I had my breath stop to a and e on to way to my appointment following out of hours doctors advice. I've got a little cornened about that they said as they said my blood was a bit more acidic then it should be not dka though(that was the original corncen as they were some ketones(probably starvation ketones and I've been sick as well ) I started wondering if that's been the problem the whole or at least not helping)  they just wanted to check my breathing (it said I was actually breathing a little bit slower then he would expect for that and let me go) I'm going to try and speak to a doctor today anyway as I do get these breathing issues moments but seem to be getting worse now from yesterday afternoon.


Does that mean you didn't have your colonoscopy?
I hope you soon feel better.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning folks! 4.6 for me but 2 lots of JBs required overnight and that was with a decrease in evening Levemir last night. Looks like I may need another decrease tonight. Didn't get through my list of chores for yesterday and feeling very stiff and sore this morning after the ones I did do..... mostly the hoof trimming. It's a full body work out. Back, knees and shoulders are all complaining. Must walk along to the docs today to pick up medication as that was one of the things I didn't get done and it will help loosen things up. Going to leave shopping till Friday.
Definitely feeling autumnal here too, but not complaining.
Played a blinder with Wordle today. After getting nothing with my first try, I got a green and gold with my second and cracked it on my third attempt.

@eggyg Congrats on your Unicorn. We need to know what lunch was, so we can truly appreciate it though?? Sorry to read your shoulders are both giving you gip, especially from something as mundane as closing the car door. You will need to insist that Mr Eggy does the gentlemanly thing and hands you into the car and then closes the door for you once you are comfortably settled. If you can get him a peaked cap to wear in the process and doff it with a little bow as he closes the door, then all the better.  

@harbottle and @Wannie Congrats to you both on your House Specials this morning.

@ColinUK Sending you (((HUGS))) to help support you through the emotionally trying day ahead.

@MikeyBikey Hope the phantom pain eased and you were able to get a bit more sleep. (((HUGS))) to you too.

@rayray119 That sounds a bit scary. Hope they are able to get to the bottom of it.

@gll So pleased you are feeling a bit better and great to see a reasonably normal waking reading at last! I can feel a House Special is just around the corner for you . I have my finger twitching to hit the gold star emoticon for you.

@TinaD Good luck in your battle with the GP. Don't envy you that but I am sure you will present a good case.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Congrats on your Unicorn. We need to know what lunch was, so we can truly appreciate it though?? Sorry to read your shoulders are both giving you gip, especially from something as mundane as closing the car door. You will need to insist that Mr Eggy does the gentlemanly thing and hands you into the car and then closes the door for you once you are comfortably settled. If you can get him a peaked cap to wear in the process and doff it with a little bow as he closes the door, then all the better.


I had two doorstep slices of homemade bread ( I usually only have one) filled with chicken and stuffing. Half a packet of Pom Bears, a big slice of courgette cake cut in half and filled with lashings of cream cheese frosting. About two hours later we stopped and I had a 25grm bar of Aldi’s salted caramel dark chocolate. Had our tea at 6.30, lamb kofta curry, Basmati rice and a homemade chapati. I had to have a chocolate digestive at bedtime as was under 7!


----------



## Lucyr

I was 8 something this morning. 

Got the dietician this morning, which is a shame as I haven’t really lost weight since the last appointment. I was hoping to and did make a good start, but then the last month with being ill, not leaving the house much, lots of needing to have a lie down, I’ve basically been not following the diet or exercise plan. 

Hoping she can help with my questions on whether it’s okay to cut down carbs if struggling with lack of energy and getting on track with diet when not feeling great. Seeing her might help with motivation anyway. 

Also need to sort out some prescriptions and some bloods.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I had two doorstep slices of homemade bread ( I usually only have one) filled with chicken and stuffing. Half a packet of Pom Bears, a big slice of courgette cake cut in half and filled with lashings of cream cheese frosting. About two hours later we stopped and I had a 25grm bar of Aldi’s salted caramel dark chocolate. Had our tea at 6.30, lamb kofta curry, Basmati rice and a homemade chapati. I had to have a chocolate digestive at bedtime as was under 7!


Wow! I am metaphorically on my knees offering humble adulation to you and your BG balancing skills and your truly miraculous unicorn! Just Wow!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.3 for me

Off down to the studio this aft/evening for some more programming work on the keyboard. Sometimes the stuff you do at home doesn't sound quite as you want when you listen on the big speakers at an unacceptable for home volume.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Nige13

rebrascora said:


> Wow! I am metaphorically on my knees offering humble adulation to you and your BG balancing skills and your truly miraculous unicorn! Just Wow!


Oh my days ..... thats amazing  the things us type2's dream about lol  .... well, me anyways.
Whats your bread and chapati recipes?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another sunny, breezy day.

7.6 first thing.  No idea why, went up then down again during the night, but not much.  

@zippyjojo Please accept my condolences on the death of your brother.  How terrible for his children and his wife of course.

@Wannie and Harbottle, congrats on your HSs.

HUGS to everyone, hope your day isn't too stressful.


----------



## Pattidevans

@Elenka_HM sorry, wasn't implying that you were not offended.  I just meant that it was as much a slur on your country and background as on you.  Seemed to imply Spain was a 3rd world country, which we all know it is not.  Ignorant woman.  I know, I know, we all think of a smart answer after the event LOL!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. Been offline a while photos attached ! A 6.2 this morning. Have a great day. So much news to catch up on.


Been to visit family 1st since the whole covid thing.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Wow! I am metaphorically on my knees offering humble adulation to you and your BG balancing skills and your truly miraculous unicorn! Just Wow!i


I couldn’t eat like that everyday mind, but I’m so sick of going hypo as I get home from a tough/hot walk and feeling ill. But to be honest it made it harder work walking on a full stomach. Maybe little and often next time. Hopefully when it starts cooling down things will change. It’s a pain in the proverbial!


----------



## TinaD

Bexlee said:


> Morning All. Been offline a while photos attached ! A 6.2 this morning. Have a great day. So much news to catch up on.
> View attachment 21955
> View attachment 21956
> Been to visit family 1st since the whole covid thing.


Beautiful picture.


----------



## eggyg

Nige13 said:


> Oh my days ..... thats amazing  the things us type2's dream about lol  .... well, me anyways.
> Whats your bread and chapati recipes?


I use a Panasonic bread maker so just a standard white loaf. I don’t eat much grain because of gastric problems. TMI?
The chapatis are half plain flour half whole meal 140grms of each. 2 tablespoons of olive oil, 180mls of hot water. Mix together, divide into 10 balls. Roll out into a circle ( I never mange that, triangles, rhomboids anything but a circle)  cook in hot dry frying pan till brown and hopefully bubbly. I freeze the remaining balls and take out what I need an hour of so before needing them. So simple. I actually put cumin seeds in the one’s I made last night.


----------



## eggyg

Bexlee said:


> Morning All. Been offline a while photos attached ! A 6.2 this morning. Have a great day. So much news to catch up on.
> View attachment 21955
> View attachment 21956
> Been to visit family 1st since the whole covid thing.


Absolutely gorgeous. My sort of holiday.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Still just about morning... was rushing first thing so didn't get a chance to note earlier. 6.6 for me


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> Does that mean you didn't have your colonoscopy?
> I hope you soon feel better.


No I still had the colonspocy they knew I was due over there so got me though pretty quickly and comcumutes with the department in a walk in centre now thouugh.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I had two doorstep slices of homemade bread ( I usually only have one) filled with chicken and stuffing. Half a packet of Pom Bears, a big slice of courgette cake cut in half and filled with lashings of cream cheese frosting. About two hours later we stopped and I had a 25grm bar of Aldi’s salted caramel dark chocolate. Had our tea at 6.30, lamb kofta curry, Basmati rice and a homemade chapati. I had to have a chocolate digestive at bedtime as was under 7!


Wow @eggyg. I wish i could eat like that and walk without going hypo or too high to exercise. All that food sounds divine!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Wow @eggyg. I wish i could eat like that and walk without going hypo or too high to exercise. All that food sounds divine!


I think it was good luck rather than by design!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Played a blinder with Wordle today. After getting nothing with my first try, I got a green and gold with my second and cracked it on my third attempt


Aaarrgh!! By the second attempt i had 4 greens, only the last but one letter to get. It still took me 5 attempts as there were too many choices. Well done on getting it on the third.


----------



## Lanny

Phew! That’s a relief!  Hospital just called me & blood tests are on Tuesday 06/09 at the hospital ahead of my appointment on Thursday 08/09.

I’ve doubled my puffs, 4 instead of 2 twice a day, of inhalers since last evening as I realised how bad it’s been: tiny higher pitched tones under my breath when I’m at rest; didn’t notice it before & yesterday’s wee bit of pacing, only a couple of steps back & forth, drew my attention to it! Too soon yet to notice any improvement but, hopefully the breathing will get easier?


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

It was 6.something when I got up at 6 so took a gamble and had 3 lifts, 45 minutes later and was down to 4.8, now as the day goes on it's on a rise again 

The sofa, cooker and fridge freezer were due today between 2pm-6pm, Bruce was originally going to be working until 12 and then coming back but due to the buses he decided on Monday (after his bus didn't turn up to get him to work again)  that he'd ask Craig if he could just have the whole day off for safety sake, good job seen as the Argos delivery folk phoned before 12 saying they would be there in 10-15 minutes! Gas man was also due after 2pm and he had been and gone by then as well! Pretty p'd off as an Argos CS assistant said the guys would take the packaging away with them but they haven't and with an ongoing waste service strike we're all struggling!

Anyway today I've used my won £25 spend on the wax site and bought 5 snap bars and 10 elephant shapes with it, also got a message on FB from a lass that contacted me at the beginning of the month asking if I wanted a sample bag of another vendors wax asking for my address as it was ready, I'd totally forgotten about it as it was all before we even knew about signing for the new house! Also got curtains ordered so will be looking for curtain poles tonight when Bruce gets here xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon
> 
> It was 6.something when I got up at 6 so took a gamble and had 3 lifts, 45 minutes later and was down to 4.8, now as the day goes on it's on a rise again
> 
> The sofa, cooker and fridge freezer were due today between 2pm-6pm, Bruce was originally going to be working until 12 and then coming back but due to the buses he decided on Monday (after his bus didn't turn up to get him to work again)  that he'd ask Craig if he could just have the whole day off for safety sake, good job seen as the Argos delivery folk phoned before 12 saying they would be there in 10-15 minutes! Gas man was also due after 2pm and he had been and gone by then as well! Pretty p'd off as an Argos CS assistant said the guys would take the packaging away with them but they haven't and with an ongoing waste service strike we're all struggling!
> 
> Anyway today I've used my won £25 spend on the wax site and bought 5 snap bars and 10 elephant shapes with it, also got a message on FB from a lass that contacted me at the beginning of the month asking if I wanted a sample bag of another vendors wax asking for my address as it was ready, I'd totally forgotten about it as it was all before we even knew about signing for the new house! Also got curtains ordered so will be looking for curtain poles tonight when Bruce gets here xx


I remember expecting an electricity chap and they had said afternoon and they literally meant after noon as I suddenly realised and rush back from work to find them sitting outside drumming their fingers at 12.02pm
Whereas I usually regard afternoon as being after 1 or even 2pm

It sounds as if you are getting everything sorted for your move in. It's nice to have new stuff as it makes it feel that it's your choice not just the things that were chosen by others, however grateful one might be for them.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> I remember expecting an electricity chap and they had said afternoon and they literally meant after noon as I suddenly realised and rush back from work to find them sitting outside drumming their fingers at 12.02pm
> Whereas I usually regard afternoon as being after 1 or even 2pm
> 
> It sounds as if you are getting everything sorted for your move in. It's nice to have new stuff as it makes it feel that it's your choice not just the things that were chosen by others, however grateful one might be for them.


Our last heating service a few weeks ago was supposed to be afternoon but the guy turned up before 11, we've had that before but they have phoned to ask if it's OK first not just turned up like he did 

Bruce's sofas were 2nd hand when he got them when he moved into his flat years ago so they really are past their best and he didn't have a cooker (he's always here for tea) and only had a countertop freezer which fits a turkey and that's about it lol, we wouldn't be getting new if we didn't need to 

_Now trying to contact Scottish Power yet again but if yesterday is anything to go by then I won't hold my breath  xx_


----------



## Colin g

Afternoon All Hope everyone is doing well. Had a good night with bloods in the 6.6 region . Till 6am dropped down to 2.3 .Felt ok took a handful of jbs . Had some breakfast and everything been good since 11 o'clock . Must have someone up there looking out for me as I live on my own . Had a bad one a few years back when I flaked out for 3 hours and I had some Mediterranean vege in the oven . It was very overcooked to say the least


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 


Good morning  5.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 on this very lovely autumnal morning. Now I’m going to really annoy you. I only went and got another unicorn day yesterday. What’s the chances? I was on 100% just before teatime and I was determined I wasn’t going to spoil it, it was touch and go as I had to totally estimate my bolus as it was fishcakes ( homemade so no carb info), noodles ( info for them) and homemade sweet chilli sauce. But I was spot on as I was 7.6 at bedtime and that’s a number I’m comfortable with before  I go to sleep, and no snack needed, thank goodness, as I hate eating at that time of the night.

Today we’ve got guests for lunch, middle and youngest daughters, eldest grandchild and youngest grandchild. Mr Eggy is firing up the pizza oven again, forecast good. I won’t be having pizza, nothing at all to do with being diabetic, I’m just not a pizza lover at all. It’s only bread with cheese and tomatoes after all. And I hate that greasy cheesy topping. Not my thing at all. I’ll have crackers with pâté or nice dry cheese.

Have a great 1st September. Wow! How fast has that gone by?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Note for yesterday - 31/8/22

After a very disturbed night 8.0. I woke just before 2:00 with really bad phantom pain and took a Gabapentin. After over three hours trying to take my mind off the pain I took a different pain killer and drifted off as it became light. I woke about 7:45 feeling drained!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Good morning.  5.7 today. Didn't sleep particularly well though and woke early. I think I might go into work early rather than risk dozing off again which is possible if I sit too long!


----------



## Vickie

Morning 6.8 for me busy couple of days eye screening yesterday and consultant appointment over the computer this afternoon xxxx


----------



## Lanny

06:29 BS 7.7

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!   

Noticeably a wee bit better: no longer making teeny tiny wheezes, that’s what the odd higher toned note was, under my breath at rest that I didn’t notice while watching The Legends or Zhao Yao: as to stamina; it’s about 50 to 70 steps around the house right now which is one trip to kitchen & back to my bedroom!  Will continue on double puffs, 4 puffs on each inhaler, the brown & the blue!

Now on my 4th round of Zhao Yoa: prefer the Chinese name because it’s SO much more fitting; the female lead protagonist’s name means ostentatious; BOY! isn’t she just!  A MASSIVE hit in China: mixed reviews globally outside China; some westerners still don’t get this genre! The episodes are actually very varied in length from 30 minutes to 40 without the credits: I DID think I was going through the episodes VERY fast!

I’m loving it but, even I, in italics, who grew up on a diet of this stuff find the switching back & forth in timelines, no sepia tones or any visual clues to help out here, is a bit confusing: that’s the general consensus globally; the ending wasn’t great either! I, in italics, got it as I grew up on this stuff: others found it confusing; not realising it was a happy ending! I actually think they should have ended it an episode earlier on a tragic ending!

Some are indeed saying just that!  Because of that I wouldn’t recommend this drama unless you know this genre of historical fantasy kung fu, & definitely magic on this one, as you’ll be doing some serious head scratching! I’m not even going to explain the plot: not 100% straight on that myself; yet & hence the rewatches! I wonder how many rounds before I get the plot all straight in my head?

So, I actually preferred Arsenal Military Academy better! It’s just weird and interesting comparing the global & China’s consensus of these two dramas!  One is a massive hit in China & mixed reviews globally & the other isn’t a hit in China & a massive hit globally!

I really do recommend AMA as the production across the board was excellent: was China’s flagship drama for the PROC 70th anniversary; incredible, beautiful costumes of the Edwardian, or as I think of it The Titanic, era with a touch of Chinese styling in the Mandarin collars! The soundtrack is the best & most extensive as well: 4 of the 5 songs are sung by cast members which makes them more meaningful; a wide range of cultures reflected in the music from Tchaikovsky, Bizet, Japanese geisha, Spanish revolutionary guitar & American ragtime!

Incidentally ragtime was the precursor to the jazz of the 1920’s which sounds distinctly different from the jazz of the 1930’s & later: 1920’s jazz is about the trumpet specifically, the cornet; 1930’s & later jazz is about the saxophone! American Ragtime was a precursor to both types of jazz in the Edwardian era & features both the trumpet & the saxophone!

It’s just ironic that AMA wasn’t a hit in China & a massive hit globally outside for the wrong reasons: NOT for political and patriotic reasons that is forefront; but, for the comedy & incredible chemistry of the male & female leads!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a more respectable 6.0 this morning. I changed my basal cartridge after a day of fighting to stay in single figures and it seems to have sorted the problem.


----------



## freesia

Oh my! Where do i start!? Yesterday i was in target until tea time. We went out with friends for a curry so i worked out the carbs and correction and split the dose. Now, i often have a rise after a curry so we planned to walk home however last night i had dropped to 7 going down fast so we accepted a lift back. By the time i got home i was dipping into hypo so i treated that and it stabalised. Phew, i thought, that was close. By the time i went to bed though i was still only 5 so i had a spoonful of peanut butter which usually raises me and keeps me steady. Not last night. The high alarm woke me at 10.5 about an hour later and i assumed it was the treatment of the hypo and went back to sleep.

This morning, i woke to 20.5!!!!!!!! The librr graph shows i've been close to 24 overnight!!!! I've never been that high after going out for curry before. Hopefully the 5u correction i've just had will kick in quickly.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Lovely clear, crisp, start to the day after a good night.  5.3 for me today. 
Spent yesterday afternoon down at a tiny cove, Cwmtydu, watching seals share the sea with the odd bather. Older grandson most disgusted that I had not taken a swimming suit but saved face by having taken a coast reference book with fine pictures of jelly fish. Whew! 
Happy to report pain levels subsiding this morning and a very welcome lower bg.
Looking forward to rain at the weekend as I am resolutely not watering the garden. Most things are holding out but the hydrangeas look pretty miserable. If this is going to be the future weather pattern anything not drought tolerant may as well give up now and get replaced. Rowan is building up a cactus collection - he may well have the right idea!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.3 here.

Cwmtydu! Haven't been there for such a long time @TinaD. Is the furniture shop still there? As kids, we just couldn't work out why it was there. Such a beautiful spot.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something for me today, I went onto live chat with Scottish Power before 3pm yesterday, ar 3:22pm I sent a message explaining the reason for contact hoping that when I did get a reply it would speed things up, just after 5:30pm still nobody had gotten in touch and I needed to nip to the loo (I hadn't been since 11:30am and it's pretty chilly here just now), I come back as they are sending a message at 5:37pm saying they haven't heard from me for a while so they were ending the chat, they had only responded initially at 5:34pm! So I wait over 2 and a half hours to get a response and they can't even wait 3 blooming minutes!   Bruce eventually got through to them on the phone after almost 2 hours waiting, the previous guy had said it took £16 off the first top up for the standard meter charge, yesterday Bruce put £30 on at it took £21 off straight away, first guy was havering and it's taking the money off to pay for the debt that was on the meter before we took the tenancy on! He was able to add me to the account on the phone as well (they wouldn't allow it over live chat or email) so I can now stop pretending to be him and sort things out while he's at work comfortably now which I will be when they open, wish me luck! xx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 10.something for me today, I went onto live chat with Scottish Power before 3pm yesterday, ar 3:22pm I sent a message explaining the reason for contact hoping that when I did get a reply it would speed things up, just after 5:30pm still nobody had gotten in touch and I needed to nip to the loo (I hadn't been since 11:30am and it's pretty chilly here just now), I come back as they are sending a message at 5:37pm saying they haven't heard from me for a while so they were ending the chat, they had only responded initially at 5:34pm! So I wait over 2 and a half hours to get a response and they can't even wait 3 blooming minutes!   Bruce eventually got through to them on the phone after almost 2 hours waiting, the previous guy had said it took £16 off the first top up for the standard meter charge, yesterday Bruce put £30 on at it took £21 off straight away, first guy was havering and it's taking the money off to pay for the debt that was on the meter before we took the tenancy on! He was able to add me to the account on the phone as well (they wouldn't allow it over live chat or email) so I can now stop pretending to be him and sort things out while he's at work comfortably now which I will be when they open, wish me luck! xx


What a cheeky way to try and get their money back @Kaylz! Get on that phone as soon as they open. Good luck!


----------



## MikeyBikey

9.8 this morning. Not overly surprised as there was an impromptu birthday party here yesterday evening and I obviously underestimated the home made cake. In my pre Gabapebtin life a few glasses of wine would have nipped it in the bud!


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning after another 2 unit basal reduction last night. I had rather too many dips into the red yesterday and maybe I should have reduced my morning dose too but I have stuck with my normal dose as I think my evening reduction will impact this morning's levels and I can reduce my bolus tonight if I start dropping.

Played another blinder with today's Wordle and got it in 3 again.

@eggyg Many congratulations on a second unicorn in a row. Wow, you are on a roll!! Serious respect!


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> What a cheeky way to try and get their money back @Kaylz! Get on that phone as soon as they open. Good luck!


In the queue, they only open at 9 and I phoned at 9:01  xx


----------



## notmez

whoop i finally got a meter.
i went to bed at 7.4 and woke up with a 6.8 before breakfast.
so far all my before meal readings have been in the 5-7 "normal" range which is positive i guess.


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.3 here.
> 
> Cwmtydu! Haven't been there for such a long time @TinaD. Is the furniture shop still there? As kids, we just couldn't work out why it was there. Such a beautiful spot.


Sorry - didn't look at shops, was too busy trying to spot family's car.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 6.6 for me this morning after another 2 unit basal reduction last night. I had rather too many dips into the red yesterday and maybe I should have reduced my morning dose too but I have stuck with my normal dose as I think my evening reduction will impact this morning's levels and I can reduce my bolus tonight if I start dropping.
> 
> Played another blinder with today's Wordle and got it in 3 again.
> 
> @eggyg Many congratulations on a second unicorn in a row. Wow, you are on a roll!! Serious respect!


Not going happen this next 24 hours. Dipped into the red already, bolused for breakfast, got distracted! It wasn’t for long so “they” might let me off!


----------



## Kaylz

Well 57 minutes and 12 seconds later they can only give £82.73 of it to us just now as Bruce's top up from yesterday hasn't registered on the account yet so I've to go through this all again probably tomorrow   xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.2 for me. Lots of red overnight but not too worried as this sensor reads a bit low at the bottom end. Took my time in range down to 93% which still isn't too shabby.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Well, where to start?

Catch up with the ISVA yesterday.
My SOIT officer is on extended leave (probably to do with his dad being quite ill) so there’s been no communication from the Met for a while.
ISVA spoke with the officer in charge (OIC) who said that the northern force who were going to arrest and interview the suspect now say that they can’t spare the personnel to do that. So he’s going to go up North and conduct the interview himself. Clearly that’s going to add further time to the delay and the expectation is that it’ll be done within the next 2 or 3 months.
He’s said that he’s open to me contacting him directly if there’s anything I want to talk to him about but I think I’ll just keep things going via my ISVA.
I do understand the delays and I’m sympathetic but the emotional rollercoaster it causes is unparalleled.

Took myself back to bed for a couple of hours after that call and then was really craving comfort food so went and bought two cinnamon swirls, a baguette, some soft pittas. Ate the lot over the course of the day with added nuts, chocolate and a lump of Brie. 

In the evening I had a long (2 hour) ISVA support Zoom call last night which is open to anyone who’s engaged with the ISVA team at Survivors and that was useful as it was a way to offload some of the frustrations.
That segued straight into my first Dungeons and Dragons call (also from Survivors as it’s a therapeutic tool) where we went through the tech to play online and built my first character. 
He’s a man sized dragon without a tail or wings but he’s about 6ft 8 tall. He’s a Rogue which basically means a bit of a thief and rascal and they’re apparently usually quite dexterous and tiny. I’ve given him the lowest dexterity score possible and he’s also quite dim. But he has massive charisma so can charm people he meets. 

I’ve yet to come up with a name for him but I’m leaning towards something based on a dragon from myth. Perhaps Tarascon from medieval France perhaps. 

I also need a picture of a sort of Errol Flynn as if he was a dragon type character apparently!

Oh and mum’s off to have her second cataract op done today and I’ve booked my appointment for my next HbA1C bloods to be done in a couple of weeks. 

And my wobble board arrived yesterday. Much harder than I thought it would be!

Anyways, after all that stress and copious amounts of unwise food choices I only went and clocked up a 5.2 this morning!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another beautiful day.

8.4 this morning.  Not surprising really.  We had a really busy day yesterday and have run out of "ones I made earlier" in the freezer, so picked up a pre-prepared chicken tagine + 2 chocolate pots from Tesco.  I had approx 1/4 of the tagine with some boiled new pots, broccoli with a topping of sour cream and chive dip and buttered leeks, plus one of the choccie pots.  I bolussed for the meal but found myself hypo approx 30 minutes after I finished - must have been fat in the tagine slowing things down???  Anyway the hypo was one of those that continues to give and handfuls of JBs, a ginger cookie and 3 Dextrose later I went to bed on 5.  Continued to rise through the night, then came down a tad.  Arghhhh!

@Kaylz I feel your frustration I really do!   Been there and got the TShirt.  Rinse and repeat yesterday about a missing Clinique parcel, hours waiting for someone to answer chat, only to get an anodyne response which didn't help. Hope things go better for you today.  I really don't know what has happened to "customer service" these days.

Have a good day today everyone.


----------



## gll

hey all. 17.9 
Still no sensor on so not sure if it was dawn or the rice kept on giving last night after I went to bed (or both). Smaller rice portion next time.

Anyway this morning has been filled with corrections and sorting out the sideboard which is full of tech and cables. Its being replaced so its been sat in the middle of my living room needing emptied for a week+.
Will need to order a bunch more cable ties today and get son to help me tidy them all up and put them away in a different storage unit over the weekend.
Feeling a bit knackered after all that.

On a plus, correction has got me back down into the 8s which I am sorta getting used to now. No longer false hypoing at this level and feeling "normal" 

Hope everyone's day is going well. x


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Well, where to start?
> 
> Catch up with the ISVA yesterday.
> My SOIT officer is on extended leave (probably to do with his dad being quite ill) so there’s been no communication from the Met for a while.
> ISVA spoke with the officer in charge (OIC) who said that the northern force who were going to arrest and interview the suspect now say that they can’t spare the personnel to do that. So he’s going to go up North and conduct the interview himself. Clearly that’s going to add further time to the delay and the expectation is that it’ll be done within the next 2 or 3 months.
> He’s said that he’s open to me contacting him directly if there’s anything I want to talk to him about but I think I’ll just keep things going via my ISVA.
> I do understand the delays and I’m sympathetic but the emotional rollercoaster it causes is unparalleled.
> 
> Took myself back to bed for a couple of hours after that call and then was really craving comfort food so went and bought two cinnamon swirls, a baguette, some soft pittas. Ate the lot over the course of the day with added nuts, chocolate and a lump of Brie.
> 
> In the evening I had a long (2 hour) ISVA support Zoom call last night which is open to anyone who’s engaged with the ISVA team at Survivors and that was useful as it was a way to offload some of the frustrations.
> That segued straight into my first Dungeons and Dragons call (also from Survivors as it’s a therapeutic tool) where we went through the tech to play online and built my first character.
> He’s a man sized dragon without a tail or wings but he’s about 6ft 8 tall. He’s a Rogue which basically means a bit of a thief and rascal and they’re apparently usually quite dexterous and tiny. I’ve given him the lowest dexterity score possible and he’s also quite dim. But he has massive charisma so can charm people he meets.
> 
> I’ve yet to come up with a name for him but I’m leaning towards something based on a dragon from myth. Perhaps Tarascon from medieval France perhaps.
> 
> I also need a picture of a sort of Errol Flynn as if he was a dragon type character apparently!
> 
> Oh and mum’s off to have her second cataract op done today and I’ve booked my appointment for my next HbA1C bloods to be done in a couple of weeks.
> 
> And my wobble board arrived yesterday. Much harder than I thought it would be!
> 
> Anyways, after all that stress and copious amounts of unwise food choices I only went and clocked up a 5.2 this morning!


Congrats on the HS @ColinUK especially after the day you had.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Congrats on the HS @ColinUK especially after the day you had.


I know right! I even double checked with another finger as I was expecting a 7-something.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4

Appointment with the practice nurse this afternoon. Should be an interesting talk about cholesterol/statins

Before that a nice walk on the beach...well, exercise walk.

After the appointment I am making a cheese and tomato and mushroom pizza for team. Nice.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Barrowman

And a 4.7 this morning and that's after a 19.6 at bedtime last night - must have been the macaroni milk pudding I had..............no more milk puddings, well at least not a full tin.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz I feel your frustration I really do! Been there and got the TShirt. Rinse and repeat yesterday about a missing Clinique parcel, hours waiting for someone to answer chat, only to get an anodyne response which didn't help. Hope things go better for you today. I really don't know what has happened to "customer service" these days.


Honestly it's ridiculous, on Monday the guy on the phone wouldn't let me know anything as we'd forgotten to put my name on the account (despite me starting the account for Bruce through live chat) he told me Bruce would need to send an email stating he wanted me on the account and that would be done but they emailed back yesterday wanting it in written form! He explained it needed to be done ASAP as he can't hang around for hours seen as he works but they weren't having any of it, seriously who's going to want to hang about hours for something that's nothing to do with them so not like I was trying to steal information or anything, they could add us to the priority register because of my Type 1 via live chat but he couldn't add me to the account after that was done, thankful he actually got through on the phone last night and was able to get my name on it

Really would've preferred not having to go through it all again but hey ho

Hope you find out about your missing parcel soon xx


----------



## 42istheanswer

TinaD said:


> Good morning. Lovely clear, crisp, start to the day after a good night.  5.3 for me today.
> Spent yesterday afternoon down at a tiny cove, Cwmtydu, watching seals share the sea with the odd bather. Older grandson most disgusted that I had not taken a swimming suit but saved face by having taken a coast reference book with fine pictures of jelly fish. Whew!
> Happy to report pain levels subsiding this morning and a very welcome lower bg.
> Looking forward to rain at the weekend as I am resolutely not watering the garden. Most things are holding out but the hydrangeas look pretty miserable. If this is going to be the future weather pattern anything not drought tolerant may as well give up now and get replaced. Rowan is building up a cactus collection - he may well have the right idea!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


I love Cymtydu! We visit it (almost) every year. We went twice this year instead of going to Llanina one evening like we usually do when we're down


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Played another blinder with today's Wordle and got it in 3 again


Took me 6 today   . Well done getting it in 3!


----------



## Bloden

42istheanswer said:


> I love Cymtydu! We visit it (almost) every year. We went twice this year instead of going to Llanina one evening like we usually do when we're down


OMG first Cymtydu, now Llanina...it's a trip down memory lane!


----------



## Wannie

Good afternoon all, sorry missed this morning went for a swim and have been too busy all day to log in 

5.2 for me this morning again 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Not sure what to report, been awake since 4.15am. 3.4! Five minutes later 5.6! Compression obviously. Checked on metre when I got downstairs at 4.55am. 4.6! I’m now 5.3, no basal or bolus injected yet. I’ll stick with 5.6. I’ll be glad when this sensor finishes and I can get it back on my right arm so I don’t keep lying on it in bed. Totally ruined my TIR. 

Busy day today, four grandchildren in Grandma and Gaga’s Free Childcare Centre!  They’re back at school next week so back to just the one for a wee while. Might save some money!  

Have a fab Friday. It’s the weekend,again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today 


eggyg said:


> Morning all. Not sure what to report, been awake since 4.15am. 3.4! Five minutes later 5.6! Compression obviously. Checked on metre when I got downstairs at 4.55am. 4.6! I’m now 5.3, no basal or bolus injected yet. I’ll stick with 5.6. I’ll be glad when this sensor finishes and I can get it back on my right arm so I don’t keep lying on it in bed. Totally ruined my TIR.


I decided a long time ago that sensors worked best on my left arm, partly because of he sleeping thing but also generally get better results (i.e. closest to meter readings). So I always put the sensors on my left arm only


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.4 for me today
> 
> I decided a long time ago that sensors worked best on my left arm, partly because of he sleeping thing but also generally get better results (i.e. closest to meter readings). So I always put the sensors on my left arm only i


I always put mine on my right arm but last week I had a failure after two days and I could not get the sensor off. I don’t have room on my skinny little arms to put another sensor on the same arm, so I fitted it on my left arm! Worst decision ever. I did eventually get the faulty sensor off after two days of oiling /picking/scrubbing!

Interesting you say you prefer your left as I know you’re left handed, whilst as a right hander I prefer my right. You would think it should be the opposite as it is definitely easier to take readings this time with it being on my left arm. I’m always a bit cackhanded holding my phone in my left hand to take my BGs and quite often end up dropping it!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 on the nose today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here. Managed a unicorn day yesterday- just - the teabread yesterday afternoon when I got rained off from gardening nearly scuppered it. It’s amazing what a properly functioning basal cartridge will do.


----------



## Vickie

Morning all 6.6 this morning xxxxx


----------



## Lanny

07:11 BS 11.7  I completely forgot to bolus for heinz chicken soup I had before going to bed! I went to bed & couldn’t drop off as I was a bit hungry so, had some soup & went straight to sleep more or less afterwards! I did wake at one point, apnoea is back while asthma is acting up, thinking did I bolus & thought I’ll see what it is in the morning?

Well, I clearly didn’t!  But, extra correction this morning for breakfast just now of two chicken & chutney sandwiches just eaten before posting! Now, I’ll do my inhalers.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 12.4 , no idea why. I struggled with levels yesterday and finally managed to bring them down to a decent number just before bed. Its the last 12 hours of this sensor. Its been a good one, really accurate, so i can't blame that. Oh well, a correction with breakfast it is then.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.2 for me an hour ago but rain seems to be interfering with internet. Only second heavy rain in weeks and now internet yo-yo! ☹️


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 
Grey and overcast but possible light rain forecast.

Dez


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. I got 5.0 this morning. Probably because I dozed off instead of making dinner when I got home, and woke 3 hours later when 14 year old went to bed... so I ended up having very little dinner and no carbs in it by the time I felt properly awake enough to see what easy food I had as I wasn't feeling very hungry.  (I had felt hungry when I got home )


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me this morning after a very slow and steady descent from 8.0 at bedtime so I guess that 2 unit basal increase last night was a little too much. Like @eggyg though 5 mins later when I injected my Levemir it had jumped up to 4.7 and I hadn't set foot out of bed, but I know my previous reading wasn't a compression and now 4.2 so it is wavering a bit. Finger prick says 4.6 so I am not eating any carbs just yet because it will just put me into orbit, even with 1 JB, so I am hanging fire. My coffee should lift it about 1mmol.

Yesterday I was either high or low. Could not seem to stop in the middle. I hate days like that which was why I increased my basal last night because the lows were due to rage boluses and I went straight back up again when I treated them of course, even with just 1 JB. I am so sensitive to carbs. Days like that make me horribly agitated and I just wanted to eat anything and everything in sight. 

I'm on a roll with Wordle though and got it in 3 again!


----------



## ColinUK

After yesterday and the miraculous 5.2 I am pleased to report that today I am still in the fives with a 5.8!

Mum said her cataract op went fine yesterday and no she doesn't want a parrot to go with her eye patch.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 9.6

Gotta sort out a bunch of paperwork this morning and hopefully feel okay enough to try going for a walk around the village this afternoon. Needing some fresh air and to move a bit more than I am. Will see how much my lungs complain.

Anyway for now, going to grab my shower and then shove a sensor on. Been without to try and conserve them 

(sigh wrote this an hour ago and forgot to hit "post reply")


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.5.9 today. Met office suggests rain incoming tomorrow but today is blue sky with high, fine, wispy, clouds. Managed to get the end wall to the barn re-painted yesterday afternoon which has improved the view from the kitchen window. Very impressed with recommendation from local independent paint shop - nice and thick, good coverage, and half the price of Dulux - hope it wears well.
No great plans for today, a bit of weeding and some restful 'sit-at-the-pc' research on log splitters - any recommendations? The ash die back trees are going to be firing the kitchen wood burner and cooking my food instead of the oil CH and the electric cooker this winter (with some over for the neighbours).  At 14kw output to heat I should be toasty but I pity the poor dabs reliant on standard energy sources. Perhaps time for a non-Etonian/multi-millionaire government? 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.0 here - it's either 4.3 or 6.0 for me atm. Weird.

I'm enjoying the "rain" that was forecast - more like "sunshine" tee hee.


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> Perhaps time for a non-Etonian/multi-millionaire government?


A government without friends in high places - with friends in normal, down-to-earth places.


----------



## Nige13

Good morning everyone  6.7 for me which is pretty good  Have a great day ...... It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.2 yessss!!! Been a while

Just been out walking/exercising on the beach. They're putting up a funfair in readiness for the International kite festival over the weekend.

One doggy said hello to me this morning. The owner was so appologetic but I was so happy. Nice

Tonight I make sweet and sour chicken with beansprouts and mushrooms (again). This time I will photgraph it. I am usually so keen to eat hot food whilst it is hot that I forget to photograph it. Doh!!!

Updating & checking the App databases today. Boring but essential.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.6 for me this morning Settle for that machine said lol yesterday Dropped again in afternoon while out with dog Got it heading in right direction before bed . Been in 6s all night .


----------



## Barrowman

A 5.6 for me this morning after a 6.7 on retiring last night.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me. 

This sensor has definitely decided it doesn't like me sleeping. 11% hypo? I don't think so.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Decided to risk trying a cinnamon &raisin bagel for breakfast as I had a nice lower end of range fasting BG and there are still some in the freezer that I'd prefer not to waste. Ate a mini marmite cheddar with it to increase fat and maybe slow absorption of glucose, but at nearly 45g carbs for the meal it was more than I've had at once since I've started tracking BG and it went up 4mmol to 9.0. Still under the max that nurse gave me for post-meal but in the interests of helping my body reduce insulin resistance, not just keep to the letter of her instructions, I guess I'm only toasting half and saving the other half for the following day next time I try one....


----------



## 42istheanswer

On the plus side, the extra strips I ordered from eBay have arrived and I've checked the date and confirmed they're in date, so I won't run out by doing the extra testing on different meals including pre-meal testing for meals other than breakfast. (I was told a fasting and a post meal each day, and only prescribed enough strips for that  )


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.2 yessss!!! Been a while
> 
> Just been out walking/exercising on the beach. They're putting up a funfair in readiness for the International kite festival over the weekend.
> 
> One doggy said hello to me this morning. The owner was so appologetic but I was so happy. Nice
> 
> Tonight I make sweet and sour chicken with beansprouts and mushrooms (again). This time I will photgraph it. I am usually so keen to eat hot food whilst it is hot that I forget to photograph it. Doh!!!
> 
> Updating & checking the App databases today. Boring but essential.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


Congrats on the HS!!


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> On the plus side, the extra strips I ordered from eBay have arrived and I've checked the date and confirmed they're in date, so I won't run out by doing the extra testing on different meals including pre-meal testing for meals other than breakfast. (I was told a fasting and a post meal each day, and only prescribed enough strips for that  )


Yes, I used to purchase extra test strips to do more experiments than my allocation would allow..... sometimes up to 16 a day. Got lots of useful data from it until I got Freestyle Libre and now scan an average of 28-30 times a day. 
If you haven't already tired Freestyle Libre, they do a free 14 day (1 sensor) trial for anyone with diabetes not just on insulin, so might be interesting for you to do that even if you can't afford to self fund it after the trial..... WARNING.... it is highly addictive though


----------



## rebrascora

Oh yes.... Many congrats to @Gwynn on another House Special and  also to @Wannie I think who posted one last night which may have been 2 in a row if my memory serves me correct, so good luck for the hattrick tomorrow!


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I used to purchase extra test strips to do more experiments than my allocation would allow..... sometimes up to 16 a day. Got lots of useful data from it until I got Freestyle Libre and now scan an average of 28-30 times a day.
> If you haven't already tired Freestyle Libre, they do a free 14 day (1 sensor) trial for anyone with diabetes not just on insulin, so might be interesting for you to do that even if you can't afford to self fund it after the trial..... WARNING.... it is highly addictive though


Yes I saw the free trial and think I will get one at some point to try. Definitely not going to be able to afford to buy them after that unless I stop eating though....


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> Yes I saw the free trial and think I will get one at some point to try. Definitely not going to be able to afford to buy them after that unless I stop eating though....


You might as well apply for the free trial now so that you don't miss out on it.... Not saying the offer is going to end.... but it will sooner or later.... and you can just keep it until you want to use it (within expiry date obviously), but would be a shame to potentially miss out on all that amazing data it could be giving you.


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> You might as well apply for the free trial now so that you don't miss out on it.... Not saying the offer is going to end.... but it will sooner or later.... and you can just keep it until you want to use it (within expiry date obviously), but would be a shame to potentially miss out on all that amazing data it could be giving you.


Good point!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys 

8.9 for me today, also the highest I've been today so far is only 12.4 so hoping things are finally calming down now!

Didn't see Bruce last night, he arranged for a man with a van to come and uplift some of the bigger stuff from his flat as our recycling centre doesn't take those items and the guy said he'd be there between 5 and 6, he didn't turn up until almost 8:20! lesson - don't listen when your workmates suggest someone they know as a friend xx


----------



## notmez

hope your friday has been good. 
went to bed with 7.5 and woke up with 6.8.


----------



## Bexlee

Very late today - back to work and all normality (of the last 5 weeks and 2 days) out of the window ! An 8.3 way back this morning. 
2 day week of meetings and training and planning and I’m absolutely knackard. Dreading 5 days of actual children next week!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG a whopping 5.5 this morning   nowhere  near the 'required' HS

All seems a bit calmer here.

The sweet and sour chicken with beansprouts and mushrooms went down a treat again. This time I took some photos. It's quite a challenge prepping, cooking, serving and photographing. I think the final presentation leaves a lot to be desired. Regardless of that it tasted stunningly good. (See pic)

The mushrooms were not a great quality being a bit older and rather jaded and the beansprouts were not as fresh as I would have liked and result was a poor lump of both...still tasted great though.

Today nothing planned (as usual). It's not really 'me' but in order to keep the home safe and calm for my wife and to accomodate her need not to venture out or entertain visitors, I end up planning very little. At least I have a friend who regularly takes walks with me.

Here's a couple of pics (as I say, 'presentation is everything' score 1/10. Sod that, how about 'taste is more than everything' score 11/10.



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. It’s a bit dull and forecast for light rain. It’s been a glorious week so I’m not too bothered. 

Yesterday turned out to be an absolutely exhausting day, poor little Zara isn’t well, she is full of cold. Coughing, runny nose and sneezing. She was really out of sorts yesterday and just wanted me all day. She kept asking for her mummy and going to the front door, even her cousins, who she adores, couldn’t entertain her. By the time all four had gone home, the farmers’ children at 4.30 and Zara 5.30, I was fit for nothing. Mr Eggy went to the chippy! Shared a portion between us. Was about 20 minutes after finishing eating that I realised I hadn’t bolused! Luckily, I don’t pre bolus for fish and chips and quite often split my dose, so all ended well.  No spikes at all, a nice smooth line.

We’ve no childcare now for two whole weeks, as farmers’ children back at school on Wednesday and Zara’s mummy having a week off work to prepare for our weekend away  to celebrate her 30th birthday ( which is tomorrow). A quiet few days ahead. And relax! 

Have a great day all.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 today, which was a relief as I did overdo some confectionary snacking yesterday

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.4 with the new sensor, 8.3 with the finger prick so its shaping up to be a good one so far. I went for lunch and a walk yesterday with a friend. Despite having the full amount of insulin before the walk, i still reached 14s! Since Wednesday night i've struggled to stay in single figures. Fingers crossed it'll start going back down as its made a big mess of my TIR.

Nothing planned for today apart from cleaning and dusting and getting some washing up to date before next weeks rain forecast.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Riding this morning then more gardening this afternoon. Now it’s rained a bit more everything's growing again, including the weeds.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

5.9 today

Curtains were supposed to be delivered yesterday but they only reached Glasgow last night (DPD) shipped on Wednesday 

Received the wax I chose with my £25 spends and also 3 sample gifts in it too (RM 1st Class) shipped Thursday xx


----------



## rebrascora

6.6 for me this morning, so a one unit basal reduction and then a 1 unit correction with Fiasp for a reading in the 7s at bedtime that had been drifting slowly upwards for an hour was the right decision. Jabbed my Levemir and breakfast bolus this morning and then went back to sleep for 20mins and woke up on an even better 5.7 with just enough time to throw my breakfast together have my fibre supplement drink and and make my coffee. Dropped to 4.8 but now back up to a nice 5.6
Off to a local show today with the lads. Hope weather holds out as rain is forecast later in the day.

Pleased to report my TIR is up to almost a personal best at 96% for the last 7 days with 3% below and 1 above. My break from Libre has obviously done me good.

Gone off the boil with Wordle this morning. Took me 4.


----------



## ColinUK

7.8

Went out for lunch yesterday and had cauliflower shawarma which was absolutely delicious. 

Fell off the wobble board in the evening whilst watching the LOTR series opener which means my ankle really hurts today. And that’s clearly impacted BG. 

Finished designing my character for D&D though and gave him a name.
He’s Tyraxon Dante after a medieval French dragon myth (Tarasçon) and Edmund Dante, The Count of Monte Christo, which is still one of my favourite books. I’ve read it probably three times, the unabridged version of course. It’s bonkers and includes basically vampires and quite a bit of bonking all of which the Victorians removed. I like his moral indignation and drive to correct the wrongs done to him.

He’s part dragon/part man. No wings or tail. Basically he’s got the size of a dragon but all of the insecurities of a man. He’s also a bit thick. 

This is how I’ve designed him. No idea why he’s got a bird in the hand but it just seems to fit.


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> 5.9 today
> 
> Curtains were supposed to be delivered yesterday but they only reached Glasgow last night (DPD) shipped on Wednesday
> 
> Received the wax I chose with my £25 spends and also 3 sample gifts in it too (RM 1st Class) shippedView attachment 22001 Thursday xx


Thats a good haul of melts! I like the elephant ones. Hopefully your curtains will turn up soon.


----------



## Lanny

08:14 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m learning some Spanish now on rounds 5 of watching Zhoa Yoa! 

Why? I hear you ask! Well, I did say the timeline was jumping back & forth a lot with no visual clues: found out it’s because all the English subtitled videos I’ve found on youtube & other websites have made a mess of editing the videos; spliced together the ends of the previous episode to the beginning of the next with the opening titles, suppose to start each episode, being at various places in the middle! I discovered the Spanish playlist on youtube yesterday & everything is in the right order that makes sense with the opening titles to open each episode like they’re suppose to! 


It took me until round 4 of the messed English subtitles to work out things in my head & now it’s nice to SEE it in that order albeit with Spanish subtitles as my “ear” is on it now so, don’t need ANY, for most of it & my memory for the rest! BUT, the Spanish is there so, making use of it to learn some! 

Apparently Zhoa Yoa was only supposed to be 28 episodes but, it was such a massive hit in China that they started to expand it to double that so, there are actually various English versions with messed up edits of either 55 or 56 episodes all messed up in different orders so, all the English versions, I’ve found & watched bits of, require a lot of head scratching because some is from the original shorter version & some from the expanded version!

The Spanish one is the expanded 55 episodes version but, in the right order! 

This reminds me of JJ Abrams “Lost” that was expanded a lot in a hurry when it turned out to be a bigger hit than expected: too expanded for me, though; I gave up watching it about halfway through season 2 as it got SO bogged down, slow with the plot & confusing! 

So, I just started round 5 in the proper order & will probably watch round 6 with everything straight just for fun! 

In light of that I may well end up liking this as much or even a bit more than AMA but, still can’t recommend it as the English subtitles versions are SO messed up: unless you can read Spanish!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4 today. A really good night's sleep so feeling quite chipper. 
The kids popped in to say "Goodbye" yesterday and are now safely back in Oxfordshire. 5 Ukrainians still away and Taras has gone car rallying with his boss so a peaceful weekend in prospect. 
Did manage to get something done yesterday: re-hung a bedroom door which had developed a fine Hammer House of Horrors creak. Devilishly heavy as oversized and thick pitch pine so felt pretty smug that I managed it (and appreciative of the benefit of an impact driver).
Not much rain as yet but two showers have taken the dust out of the air which certainly eases the COPD. The garden and the fields need much more.
Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

5 minutes balanced on the wobble board for the first time today!! Yay!!


----------



## Bloden

Lanny said:


> The Spanish one is the expanded 55 episodes version but, in the right order!


¡Genial! You'll be fluent by the end of that lot.  

Morning all.  8.1 here. Ate out last night - pork with Cabrales cheese sauce. That explains the 8.1 - the protein kept giving all night long. Nice flatfish from bed to breakfast tho.

My school Wassup group is buzzing today - one of our fav teenage haunts burned to the ground a couple of days ago. Lots of memories...mainly lots of snogging!


----------



## rayray119

Hello I know I haven't been on here for a couple of days I was 7.9 this morning


----------



## Colin g

Morning folks 6.5 for me woke up at 2 tested was11. 4 took a couple of units . Sorted


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 5.2 for me this fine but overcast morning, that's after a 7.2 on retiring last evening.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG a whopping 5.5 this morning   nowhere  near the 'required' HS
> 
> All seems a bit calmer here.
> 
> The sweet and sour chicken with beansprouts and mushrooms went down a treat again. This time I took some photos. It's quite a challenge prepping, cooking, serving and photographing. I think the final presentation leaves a lot to be desired. Regardless of that it tasted stunningly good. (See pic)
> 
> The mushrooms were not a great quality being a bit older and rather jaded and the beansprouts were not as fresh as I would have liked and result was a poor lump of both...still tasted great though.
> 
> Today nothing planned (as usual). It's not really 'me' but in order to keep the home safe and calm for my wife and to accomodate her need not to venture out or entertain visitors, I end up planning very little. At least I have a friend who regularly takes walks with me.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics (as I say, 'presentation is everything' score 1/10. Sod that, how about 'taste is more than everything' score 11/10.
> 
> View attachment 21996
> View attachment 21997
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


On these cheffy programs I think far too much attention is payed to presentation rather than flavour and as long as it doesn't look like a dog's dinner then I go for flavour everytime.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me and a nice black flatfish overnight.

Not much in the way of rain yet just grey and oppressive.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

Oh I was going to add I bumped into someone I haven't seen for a while yesterday and I got the quesrion of "have you got your diabetes under control now" and I just said yes because  I couldn't be bothered to do all the explaininglike how control not a one time week and everythings prefect for ever)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A dodgy 11.2 today!


----------



## Vickie

Morning all 6.2 xxx


----------



## 42istheanswer

Had a bit of a manic day,  but 5.6 this morning which I was quite happy with


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 today. Had about 1cm of rain last night, accompanied by high wind, and now the sky is blue. WHere is the forecast deluge?
Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.6.   one year on I wonder if I can find a fodmap filedly treet to make the ocuison(I decided to give that a go again I now in a ideal world I  should wait until I see the consultant again but that's at least a month away).

I think the chrois of this summer song fits


----------



## eggyg

Ooh it’s quiet on here today. Anyhoo, 7.7 when I got down stairs as I forgot to bip my arm. I strongly suspect it was probably a HS if I’d done it whilst lying in bed! 

Well, I’m feeling old. Our “baby” daughter is 30 today! That means we have three daughters all in their thirties! I actually don’t know how that happened as I’m only 21!  We popped in to see her yesterday and gave her her presents and card. We would normally all be going out tonight but instead we’re celebrating at Center Parcs this coming Friday. She’s going out for Sunday lunch today with her husband and Zara. Time flies doesn’t it? It seems just like yesterday that she was born.

No plans today, a brisk walk just to get some exercise in, a bit garden/ home maintenance and a nice tea later. Duck legs with roast potatoes, our main crop tatties are ready at last. As much as I have enjoyed our new potatoes ( and still will as we have loads)  I’m so excited to have roasties and mash again.

Have a super Sunday folks.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.5 for me and a night in target for a change. Its the last day of the holidays, back to work tomorrow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It is quiet on here, so I'll whisper 5.8. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Homing in on a HS with a 4.7!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.7 for me as well. No rain yet was expecting some yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I should have posted earlier, I was 6.6 at 6.30am, but I went back to sleep again, and at 8am the Libre would have me believe I'm 10.1. I suspect it’ll ditch the double figures when it thinks about it, and settle for something in the 9s, but the line on the graph is certainly a steep one.
Edit. Just reswiped at 8.30am and it’s decided I’m only 9.0 after all.


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. 

Creative writing was fun yesterday. 
The facilitators are clearly both talented writers who have exquisite taste in all things literary. 

This was evidenced by their statement that a piece of mine was one of the best they’ve ever heard and they’d like to have me read it out in a salon evening they’re looking to host at some point!

Oh and @eggyg I’m 55, my brother is 57. The folks have been together for over 60 years. They’ve a soon to be 21 year old grandson and yet mum’s only 28!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. A 5.9 for me before I took my dog out.

Then treated myself to croissant and some of the plum jam I made yesterday.

It seems I may have taken a bit too long fishing for plum stones as the ‘last little bit’ has ended up rather a firm set (erring on the toffee side).

Hopefully the whole jars will be much more jam-like as they often are 

Congrats on your glowing reviews @ColinUK 

Will keep my eyes peeled in Waterstones for your runaway debut bestseller around Christmas time?


----------



## ColinUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning everyone. A 5.9 for me before I took my dog out.
> 
> Then treated myself to croissant and some of the plum jam I made yesterday.
> 
> It seems I may have taken a bit too long fishing for plum stones as the ‘last little bit’ has ended up rather a firm set (erring on the toffee side).
> 
> Hopefully the whole jars will be much more jam-like as they often are


Maybe you’ll start a new trend for fruit toffee!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> Maybe you’ll start a new trend for fruit toffee!



Hehe! My jam-making is always a bit variable. I just wait for it to ‘skin’ on a cold saucer, but sometimes that leads to _fruit drink_, and other times you need a hammer and chisel to get access.

I do love the process, and the outcome, though. Can’t remember the last time we had shop bought jam!


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> 6.6 this morning.
> 
> Creative writing was fun yesterday.
> The facilitators are clearly both talented writers who have exquisite taste in all things literary.
> 
> This was evidenced by their statement that a piece of mine was one of the best they’ve ever heard and they’d like to have me read it out in a salon evening they’re looking to host at some point!
> 
> Oh and @eggyg I’m 55, my brother is 57. The folks have been together for over 60 years. They’ve a soon to be 21 year old grandson and yet mum’s only 28!


My grandad declared at 54 that he was going to start going down a year each birthday instead of up! He made it to 18


----------



## 42istheanswer

I got 6.4 this morning but I had been on a short walk by then, so who knows if I'd done it before that!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Ooh it’s quiet on here today. Anyhoo, 7.7 when I got down stairs as I forgot to bip my arm. I strongly suspect it was probably a HS if I’d done it whilst lying in bed!
> 
> Well, I’m feeling old. Our “baby” daughter is 30 today! That means we have three daughters all in their thirties! I actually don’t know how that happened as I’m only 21!  We popped in to see her yesterday and gave her her presents and card. We would normally all be going out tonight but instead we’re celebrating at Center Parcs this coming Friday. She’s going out for Sunday lunch today with her husband and Zara. Time flies doesn’t it? It’s seems just like yesterday the day she was born.
> 
> No plans today, a brisk walk just to get some exercise in, a bit garden/ home maintenance and a nice tea later. Duck legs with roast potatoes, our main crop tatties are ready at last. As much as I have enjoyed our new potatoes ( and still will as we have loads)  I’m so excited to have roasties and mash again.
> 
> Have a super Sunday folks.


I know what you mean my daughters are 49 and 51. Hard to believe!!!


----------



## gll

Morning all. 6.6 on swiping in bed when I woke up, went back to sleeps and was 7.8 when I actually got up.

Today will be sorting out the pile o washing and a general tidy up.

Tomorrow, if there aren't train delays, planning on meeting the fantabulous @Lucyr for a coffee in Glasgow as she's passing through.
This is going to be interesting, I'm still all sorts of post covid/long covid exhausted and she's got her stuff going on, will be a meet up full of being knackered for sure .
Brining the lame child (as in literally lame) too so we will all be on go-slow 

Have a great day everyone <3


----------



## eggyg

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Morning everyone. A 5.9 for me before I took my dog out.
> 
> Then treated myself to croissant and some of the plum jam I made yesterday.
> 
> It seems I may have taken a bit too long fishing for plum stones as the ‘last little bit’ has ended up rather a firm set (erring on the toffee side).
> 
> Hopefully the whole jars will be much more jam-like as they often are
> 
> Congrats on your glowing reviews @ColinUK
> 
> Will keep my eyes peeled in Waterstones for your runaway debut bestseller around Christmas time?


Mr Eggy made damson cheese the other day. No cheese involved! I think it’s just like lemon curd/cheese. It took some doing, sieving, stirring, more sieving then pounding the stones to stir back in! It had to go into straight sided jars, it’s ready when it comes away from the sides and you plop it out and slice it. Apparently it’s to eat with cheese. I won’t be having it, I don’t like damsons. But it kept him out of mischief for a few hours! We’ve still got loads of damsons left on the tree. Given some away to friends already, it’s been a good year for fruit this year. Hope you don’t break your teeth on your plum toffee!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I know what you mean my daughters are 49 and 51. Hard to believe!!!


I’ll only be a mother of three daughters in their 30s for  another 18 months though. 
Then the eldest will be 40!


----------



## Vickie

Morning all 6.4 for me xxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me. 

No nasty red over night with the flatfish gliding serenely on the chart.

Apparently it has rained but you wouldn't know by looking at the ground.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy made damson cheese the other day. No cheese involved! I think it’s just like lemon curd/cheese. It took some doing, sieving, stirring, more sieving then pounding the stones to stir back in! It had to go into straight sided jars, it’s ready when it comes away from the sides and you plop it out and slice it. Apparently it’s to eat with cheese. I won’t be having it, I don’t like damsons. But it kept him out of mischief for a few hours! We’ve still got loads of damsons left on the tree. Given some away to friends already, it’s been a good year for fruit this year. Hope you don’t break your teeth on your plum toffee!


You are making me jealous. I remember damsons as a kid that were small about the size of a grape, deep red/purple and made a jam with quite a unique flavour, which I loved. But we bought what was supposed to be a damson tree but the fruit it produces is much more like a plum but sourer so we think it is a bullace. 
We have a quince and we have made membrillo which was the predecessor of orange marmalade. To be eaten with cheese.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> You are making me jealous. I remember damsons as a kid that were small about the size of a grape, deep red/purple and made a jam with quite a unique flavour, which I loved. But we bought what was supposed to be a damson tree but the fruit it produces is much more like a plum but sourer so we think it is a bullace.
> We have a quince and we have made membrillo which was the predecessor of orange marmalade. To be eaten with cheese. our Kendal damsons and our tree must be pretty old as it was well established when we moved in in 1986! It’s lost various branches over the years due to storms. I’m thinking it’s on its way out and this crop is it’s last hurrah.


Our tree is a Kendal damson tree. It must be pretty old as it was well established when we moved in 36 years ago! It’s lost a few big branches due to storms and Mr Eggy set it on fire, accidentally, many years ago. I think it’s on its way out and this years huge crop is it’s last hurrah.


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning good people! 
Late start for me as I was a bit of a night owl last night. 4.20am when I went to bed and for some reason my levels were heading into orbit after being steady in the 4s for several hours before that, so I jabbed a 3u correction for an 11.2 with an upward sloping arrow as my head hit the pillow. 
5.3 on my brand new Libre sensor this morning (having had just 7 hours to bed in)..... Finger prick said 6.7 so I guess (hoping) it has a bit more bedding in to do to come into line. Happy enough with that though. 
Levels were in the 8s all day yesterday at the show (stress) I jabbed a 1 unit correction mid afternoon which did absolutely nothing, so I jabbed another 2 units on the way home and ate a couple of prunes (10g carbs). Had a bit to do at the farm when we got back but levels started dropping. Thought I had caught it at 4.9 and ate some JBs but continued to plummet and had quite a nasty hypo (my liver output was obviously depleted from the stress of the show all day and had nothing left) Ended up having to abandon my car at the farm. Ian gave me a lift home and once my levels stabilized I climbed into bed and zonked for a couple of hours and then I had to walk up to the farm for my car and then sort animals out so it was nearly midnight when I got back in the house and wide awake, so my kitchen got some much needed attention 

Anyway we got 2 firsts in the classes we entered at the show but there were only 2 in each class, then we had a disaster in the championship with the tandem as Zak got distracted by all the stuff going on in the adjacent rings.... show jumping on one side that I think he would have preferred doing and was bouncing along next to (poor horse approaching the fences was distracted by us too and demolished quite a few, so poles clattering to the ground) ... but the falconry and the generator for the loud speaker on the other side just gave him sensory overload and when Ian pulled them up and asked him for a rein back Zak lost focus and turned round to face Ian. so Zak was facing backwards and Arthur and Ian on the carriage were facing forwards and the reins got hooked on the shaft end so I had to intervene and sort him out, but he just couldn't settle unless Ian was driving him forwards, so we totally failed the rein back and halt and came last. 
When we went into the ring for the first class with him single he went really well but Ian was very doubtful about entering the tandem in the any other vehicle class because of all the distractions and said he might just scratch that second class as it was risky, however he plucked up the courage and went for it and won the class. It was only a matter of time before it went wrong though. We could have gone back to the trailer and changed back to a single for the championship and quite possibly won it with Zak as a single because the judge really liked him, but everyone would have had to wait half an hour, so he bravely stayed in the ring and competed for the championship with the tandem..... and as expected it did go wrong. There were no other multiple horse entries, so everyone else was just driving single (trade class and exercise class) which is far, far easier. As I said to the judge, we certainly demonstrated how challenging driving a tandem is! You really have no control of your lead horse once he backs up and you no longer have rein contact. Thankfully, he didn't do anything bad, he just got confused but of course video footage has surfaced online so Ian feels rather embarrassed. I am however extremely proud of him as he was attempting something 10x more difficult than the other competitors and took a huge risk and I think that takes a lot of bottle, especially when he knew it was going to be really distracting with everything that was going on on either side. Thankfully the remaining events for the year will just be driving single now, so hopefully my stress levels will be lower and my liver can take a break from churning out large quantities of glucose.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 today!


Oh! Well done! Took me 5 today.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 today!


Me too! Mr Eggy failed! Evil laugh emoji!


----------



## Lanny

13:12 BS 8.2 for lying in for SO long: midday alarm came & went; better get up before I drop off again! 

There’s nothing else for it but, to go Australian today: Have a Very G’day Mates!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> We’ve still got loads of damsons left on the tree. Given some away to friends already, it’s been a good year for fruit this year.



I would heartily suggest Damson Gin (or Damson Vodka). get it going now and it’ll be just ready for a delicious Christmas tipple.

And maybe you’ll have discovered a way of using the damsons that you really like?!


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Morning all. 6.6 on swiping in bed when I woke up, went back to sleeps and was 7.8 when I actually got up.
> 
> Today will be sorting out the pile o washing and a general tidy up.
> 
> Tomorrow, if there aren't train delays, planning on meeting the fantabulous @Lucyr for a coffee in Glasgow as she's passing through.
> This is going to be interesting, I'm still all sorts of post covid/long covid exhausted and she's got her stuff going on, will be a meet up full of being knackered for sure .
> Brining the lame child (as in literally lame) too so we will all be on go-slow
> 
> Have a great day everyone <3


What happens when someone with chronic fatigue syndrome meets someone with post Covid fatigue… all the coffee.


----------



## Gwynn

Good very late morning everyone. Up at 4pm but been busy all day before a bit of quiet now so I can post.

BG 4.9 this morning and 5.1 this evening

Daughter came visiting to see the International Kite Festival. Unfortunately there was no wind today so all the kites just lay on the ground. Had a nice time with her and her daughter.

Did 210 minutes exercise walking even though it threatened rain throughout.

Had a small baked potato for tea.

Tired now.

Have a (hmmm hope you had a) great day today....


----------



## eggyg

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I would heartily suggest Damson Gin (or Damson Vodka). get it going now and it’ll be just ready for a delicious Christmas tipple.
> 
> And maybe you’ll have discovered a way of using the damsons that you really like?!


I can’t stand gin or vodka! Yuk! Mr Eggy is a gin drinker but he just likes it “normal”. All three of our daughters love gin, eldest daughter has eight damson trees so she doesn’t need any. I must admit it crossed my mind to make some for the other two for Christmas. Might do that this week, apparently they are very ripe and sweet at the moment. The ones we’ve given to friends are being used for damson gin. They’re definitely not going to waste this year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> I can’t stand gin or vodka! Yuk!



LOL! You’re a tough nut to crack @eggyg


----------



## Leadinglights

I always knew vegetables were bad for you, I fell out the backdoor step carrying a knife and a cabbage and now have a very bruised bum. I am sitting on some ice packs. Luckily I haven't damaged my dodgy knee. I think as I stepped out the door mat slid but I ended on my back completely the opposite way round.


----------



## Wannie

rebrascora said:


> Oh yes.... Many congrats to @Gwynn on another House Special and  also to @Wannie I think who posted one last night which may have been 2 in a row if my memory serves me correct, so good luck for the hattrick tomorrow!


Yep 2 in a row and then 4.7; 4.6 and this morning 5.1, has been a hectic weekend and not had time to read and post, just catching up on everyone's news. Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. 6.7 for me and pleased to report yesterday was a unicorn day!  

Been awake since 4.20, been a very mild night. It was 20 degrees at bedtime and still 17 now. Mind also buzzing. Got an email to say our new passports have been accepted and are in the process of getting printed. I spent a lot of yesterday looking at flights and accommodation in the Algarve, it’s our go to destination for a bit of winter sun. We haven’t been since March 2019. We usually stay in a hotel and do B&B and eat out at all the lovely restaurants in Old Town Albufeira. Since then I’ve been diagnosed with a permanent partially blocked small intestine and unfortunately I struggle to eat big meals anymore, restaurants scare me now I’m afraid. I’ve been looking for a decent apartment with a full kitchen, not two hot plates and a microwave as they all seem to be. I at last found exactly what I wanted overlooking the new marina. I can get decent flights from Newcastle. Do I book it now or wait until the passports have dropped on to the door mat? I’m worried the apartment will get booked up, we’re looking at a months time, and/or the flight price rockets sky high. I’m going to give it until maybe Wednesday to see if they arrive. In the meantime I’m going to try and not check the availability for both the flights and a accommodation. To think I used to book holidays for a living, I’ve found it very stressful! 

Have a great day and to those back at school ( either as a pupil or a member of staff) good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today  Massive thunderstorm last night, with torrential rain


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Good morning  6.2 for me today  Massive thunderstorm last night, with torrential rain


We had heavy rain, didn’t hear any thunder unless that’s what woke me up. Hopefully the water butt has filled up a bit.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> A very early good morning. 6.7 for me and pleased to report yesterday was a unicorn day!
> 
> Been awake since 4.20, been a very mild night. It was 20 degrees at bedtime and still 17 now. Mind also buzzing. Got an email to say our new passports have been accepted and are in the process of getting printed. I spent a lot of yesterday looking at flights and accommodation in the Algarve, it’s our go to destination for a bit of winter sun. We haven’t been since March 2019. We usually stay in a hotel and do B&B and eat out at all the lovely restaurants in Old Town Albufeira. Since then I’ve been diagnosed with a permanent partially blocked small intestine and unfortunately I struggle to eat big meals anymore, restaurants scare me now I’m afraid. I’ve been looking for a decent apartment with a full kitchen, not two hot plates and a microwave as they all seem to be. I at last found exactly what I wanted overlooking the new marina. I can get decent flights from Newcastle. Do I book it now or wait until the passports have dropped on to the door mat? I’m worried the apartment will get booked up, we’re looking at a months time, and/or the flight price rockets sky high. I’m going to give it until maybe Wednesday to see if they arrive. In the meantime I’m going to try and not check the availability for both the flights and a accommodation. To think I used to book holidays for a living, I’ve found it very stressful!
> 
> Have a great day and to those back at school ( either as a pupil or a member of staff) good luck.


Hope the passports arrive pronto!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> We had heavy rain, didn’t hear any thunder unless that’s what woke me up. Hopefully the water butt has filled up a bit.


It was actually the sound of the rain on the road that woke me, never heard it thumping down so hard!  Then I heard thunder


----------



## eggyg

****passport update*****
Just checked my email and I was sent an email at 2.49am to say passports have been printed! Random! They will be transferred to their delivery supplier in the next few days. Yikes! Should I book or wait? What if they get lost in transit and they have to be done again? What if the postman gets mugged? What if they get posted  through someone else’s letterbox?What if the train strikes and/or postal strikes hold them up? Stuff it! I’m going to wait until I’m holding it in my sticky little hand! I’m not a risk taker anymore, I’m Captain Sensible!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

a great Sunday but the kite festival was ruined by there being no wind and all the kites just lying on the ground. My daughter and her daughter came over especially to see them too. The forecast rain turned late in the evening so at least all the families enjoyed the beach in decent weather.

Lots of walking yesterday but my feet feel tired today and I have blister too...so this morning I may rest (or not)

Plans for today? None....yet.

Detal appointment later in the week. I managed to break a front tooth. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.7 for me, that needs to increase if i'm to drive to work this morning for the first day back.

@Northerner we too had a massive thunderstorm and heavy rain overnight. I've never seen so much lightening and so bright!

@eggyg i hope your passports arrive and you book the apartment you want. Congrats on the unicorn day.

Have a good day whatever you are up to. I'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning all.  5.8 this morning. Miracle of miracles, the 16 year old actually managed to wake without me having to wake them for school!


----------



## Lucyr

8.8 here, checked my train and it’s on its way so maybe I should get up and ready


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Was also woken by extremely heavy rain and a thunderstorm last night, seems to have covered quite a bit of the country.


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone 4.7 for me today. Rain here heavy at times, Sun now trying to chase clouds away hopefully a dry day lots of washing to catch up after my two little visitors, love having my granddaughters to stay but they do create plenty of washing , Dr's appointment for my daughter this morning and hospital appointment for me this afternoon and then relaxxxxx


----------



## rayray119

An unfortunate 12.3(not quite done stight away). Despite an 1 in morning correction) oh well these things happen.

I did treet myself to a muffin last night(which wasn't even that nice it was a genius gulten free blueberry muffin).  And dropped a fair bit after wards so had a couple sqaures of dark chocolate.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone. 6.2 for me today.

Hooe your passports arrive tomorrow and you can breathe a huge sigh of relief @eggyg !


----------



## notmez

How do I go to bed with a 5.5 but wake up 5.7?


----------



## Barrowman

It’s a 5.3 for me this morning. Lots of rain in the night but no storm here.
Off for my first three month appointment with my diabetes nurse and a dietitian today, should be interesting.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. 

I’m going to try and write a poem a day. I’ve tried journaling before and have never managed more than about once a week until giving up but feel like trying it this way. 

I wrote one yesterday about having ice cream for breakfast  Taking of which I’m going to start cooking a chicken cacciatore type thing soon and leave that on all day doing whatever magic it happens inside the slow cooker. 

Other than that, work, wobble board time, foam roller time and emailing the gp to see why they didn’t include all the drugs I asked for in my repeat prescription that’s pretty much it for me today. 

Have a good one folks!


----------



## rayray119

notmez said:


> How do I go to bed with a 5.5 but wake up 5.7?


That's pretty much the same the same as when you went to bed epasilly with the varraine allowed for metters.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.9 this morning.
> 
> I’m going to try and write a poem a day. I’ve tried journaling before and have never managed more than about once a week until giving up but feel like trying it this way.
> 
> I wrote one yesterday about having ice cream for breakfast  Taking of which I’m going to start cooking a chicken cacciatore type thing soon and leave that on all day doing whatever magic it happens inside the slow cooker.
> 
> Other than that, work, wobble board time, foam roller time and emailing the gp to see why they didn’t include all the drugs I asked for in my repeat prescription that’s pretty much it for me today.
> 
> Have a good one folks!


Do you know Brian Bilston? I follow him on FB and he’s writing a poem everyday in September. He’s really good, funny and topical. 
I have a weekly blog on FB, I only have 200 friends. It’s my “literary” output.


----------



## notmez

rayray119 said:


> That's pretty much the same the same as when you went to bed epasilly with the varraine allowed for metters.


Suppose that's true considering the margin of error allowed. 
Guess watching what I eat is working, I've been getting mostly good numbers with just a couple of bad ones on days I've eaten more than the current normal.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 11.2. Dawn paid an unwanted visit

Anyways need to get myself moving and head off for the train to meet Lucy  
Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Nige13

Good morning everyone  6.7 for me today  - have a good day


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.6 for me this morning . After Saturday nights shananigans15. 8 took 12 units and it was still 14 Took till tea time to settle down  The joys


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something today

Bruce had his weekly Sunday test as usual, still in the 5's with 5.5

DPD tracing on Saturday morning stated the curtains were due to be delivered today, some hours later got a notification saying they were going to be there Saturday, Bruce didn't want to hang about so he decided as there's a safe place he'd trust them being left there until 10pm last night, RM delivered e liquid yesterday (not sure why they have started doing that for RM 24 & 48 service as they never used to bother and I ain't keen as it comes from a different delivery office) anyway thankfully they left it and took a pic and was relieved to see the curtains were still there, everything fine both deliveries still there when Bruce got home lol xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.8 for me.

Rained last night but currently in the garden going a bit of light digging in the sunshine.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post this earlier! 

06:16 BS 7.6 

A Very…. Uhm! Actually posting now after midday so, Have a G’day Mates!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Had a bad night with phantom pain. Took usual Gabapebtin 8at 10:00pm but pain kicked in badly at 11:00. At 1:00am going up the wall and added an opiate pain killer. Finally got to sleep to be drageed out of it by the alarm at 5:45 as early pickup for appointment. BG an awful 12.9., ☹️ Then hypoed before lunch. Think metabolism was suppressed then caught up. And just took two Paracetamol for an headache. I wonder if phantom pain would go if they developed a leg transplant?


----------



## gll

Absolutely totally knackered but was brill to see @Lucyr for a few hours for lunch  (Weatherspoon's was a win)

I swear my bloods better be reasonable tomorrow after feeling like I have climbed a mountain today (but really only walked up Buchannan street in Glasgow).
Anyone got spare lungs I can borrow


----------



## Lanny

I’ve just had very bad news about my dad in HK who’s had a very bad fall, unconscious in a coma! The family are flying back to see him before he passes! It’s another death bed journey & I’ve made the hard choice of not going.

My last trip on the plane for mum’s death bed journey in 2015 was very difficult & extremely painful because of the cold temperatures that high up was the start of my neuropathy & I felt it all that summer but, put it down to the air conditioning that was on constantly to make the heat bearable. The pain in my legs on the return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had back in 2015.

Covid is very bad with the winter coming up in HK right now & with quarantines I don’t when I’d be back if I go?

I’ve just sent a text back to my brother in HK saying it was a hard choice but, I’ve made it. And I’m sorry!

I’m trying to hold back my tears as I post this.

Brother just texted back saying no worries & to take care of myself.

I feel guilty!


----------



## Leadinglights

Lanny said:


> I’ve just had very bad news about my dad in HK who’s had a very bad fall, unconscious in a coma! The family are flying back to see him before he passes! It’s another death bed journey & I’ve made the hard choice of not going.
> 
> My last trip on the plane for mum’s death bed journey in 2015 was very difficult & extremely painful because of the cold temperatures that high up was the start of my neuropathy & I felt it all that summer but, put it down to the air conditioning that was on constantly to make the heat bearable. The pain in my legs on the return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had back in 2015.
> 
> Covid is very bad with the winter coming up in HK right now & with quarantines I don’t when I’d be back if I go?
> 
> I’ve just sent a text back to my brother in HK saying it was a hard choice but, I’ve made it. And I’m sorry!
> 
> I’m trying to hold back my tears as I post this.
> 
> Brother just texted back saying no worries & to take care of myself.
> 
> I feel guilty!


I am so sorry to hear, it is always hard when somebody is so far away but I'm sure he wouldn't want you to put your own health at more risk and he will know your thoughts are with him and the rest of the family.

There is no need to feel guilty, he would not want that.


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> I’ve just had very bad news about my dad in HK who’s had a very bad fall, unconscious in a coma! The family are flying back to see him before he passes! It’s another death bed journey & I’ve made the hard choice of not going.
> 
> My last trip on the plane for mum’s death bed journey in 2015 was very difficult & extremely painful because of the cold temperatures that high up was the start of my neuropathy & I felt it all that summer but, put it down to the air conditioning that was on constantly to make the heat bearable. The pain in my legs on the return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had back in 2015.
> 
> Covid is very bad with the winter coming up in HK right now & with quarantines I don’t when I’d be back if I go?
> 
> I’ve just sent a text back to my brother in HK saying it was a hard choice but, I’ve made it. And I’m sorry!
> 
> I’m trying to hold back my tears as I post this.
> 
> Brother just texted back saying no worries & to take care of myself.
> 
> I feel guilty!


Sending you cyber hugs!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> I’ve just had very bad news about my dad in HK who’s had a very bad fall, unconscious in a coma! The family are flying back to see him before he passes! It’s another death bed journey & I’ve made the hard choice of not going.
> 
> My last trip on the plane for mum’s death bed journey in 2015 was very difficult & extremely painful because of the cold temperatures that high up was the start of my neuropathy & I felt it all that summer but, put it down to the air conditioning that was on constantly to make the heat bearable. The pain in my legs on the return flight was the most painful plane journey I’ve ever had! I wasn’t diagnosed until 2017 but, realised afterwards I already had back in 2015.
> 
> Covid is very bad with the winter coming up in HK right now & with quarantines I don’t when I’d be back if I go?
> 
> I’ve just sent a text back to my brother in HK saying it was a hard choice but, I’ve made it. And I’m sorry!
> 
> I’m trying to hold back my tears as I post this.
> 
> Brother just texted back saying no worries & to take care of myself.
> 
> I feel guilty!



Oh Lanny, I am so very sorry. I can imagine it must be a very heart rending decision to make, but you know yourself how just a hospital appointment takes it out of you these days let alone flying half way across he world and that is without taking into consideration the Covid situation. It seems very unlikely that he would be aware of who is at his bedside from the circumstances you describe and perhaps you will be able to attend his funeral online. I did that with my cousin and found it surprisingly comforting.

Sending virtual (((HUGS))) from me too.


----------



## gll

@Lanny I've written and deleted multiple posts with trying to reply to you because I cant find the right words.
I'll try and keep it simple.
I'm sorry you are hurting right now and having the added guilt (unjustified by the way). If I could send myself to your inbox I would jump out and give you massive hugs (and hopefully not scare the heck out of you in the process).
I think it goes without saying that we are all here to support you however we can <3


----------



## rebrascora

Didn't get chance to post this morning but it was a 4.4 for me after a very restless night partially in double figures despite a 1.5 Levemir increase and going to bed on 5.3 which I thought might be a little risky. Gave it a 2.5 unit correction around 4.30am which brought me gently down to my waking reading which I was very happy with but I have hypoed throughout the day since then.... something like 5 dips into the red  and totally washed out with it now. It is all or nothing sometimes with my diabetes.

Quite proud of the fact that I got Wordle in 4 today as it was rather a tricky one. Got a gold in the first and made it green with the second and got a second green with the third and then took a stab in the dark and nailed it. 

Off up to do evening stables and fasten chucks in before it gets totally dark. Fingers crossed my levels are settled now. No idea how much Levemir to inject tonight but I guess it will be a reduction of some sort.


----------



## freesia

@Lanny, i'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending you very big (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## rayray119

Morning I tested because I woke up so I'm going to count it it's 7.7 

Im not sure I'm going to stick ri this diet I just seem to getting worst.

I'm tempted to go backs to doctors and say look I'm getting worst there's something really wrong but usually just ended up concluding rhats nothing wrong I and can otherwise though. They offer blame it on diabetes or anxiety


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today 

@Lanny, so sorry to hear about your Dad  {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.7

@Lanny  I am very saddened to read of your news


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 7.2 and a fairly flat line overnight, very unusual for me.

Another thunderstorm and more lightning last night with really heavy rain.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6 at 7am when I was woken by Mr Eggy’s phone pinging! I was so annoyed with him for forgetting to put it on silent. But I forgave him when I saw I also had a text, from TNT, our passports are being delivered today! Woohoo! Hopefully I’ll have an Algarvian holiday booked before the day is out. I did peek last night and apartment is still available. Phew! Delivery times 8-8! Please let it be more 8am than pm! 

No plans today, apart from not going anywhere, not even to the top of the garden as it’s 40 yards long! I’ll do my ironing and watch rubbish on the telly, that’ll make the day pass more quickly.

@Lanny I’m so sorry to hear your bad news. Sending all your family my best wishes.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. So close!
Another heavy rainstorm with masses of thunder and lightning last night, at least it had the decency to do it around 10 pm so it didn’t keep me awake. Man is supposed to be coming to trim the two long hedges down our drive today, he may have to wring them out before can start.

I'm so sorry to hear your news, @Lanny, and the difficult decision you've had to make, but no parent would ever want their child to risk their life or health for them.


----------



## Lucyr

8 this morning after an incredibly restless night with terrible dreams. I don’t have enough amitryptaline with me for 2 per night (prescribed 1 or 2 per night), so I’ve been trying 1 some nights and 2 others. Seems like none means don’t sleep that well, 1 means tired enough for early bed but terrible dreams and wake really early (2am was my first wakening), 2 seems to mean too tired for bad dreams and sleep till a better time. Will try 2 tonight as need a good nights sleep.


----------



## eggyg

Look what has just plopped through my letter box! 
I won’t show the photo as I don’t want to put you all off your breakfasts! 

We filled in the on line application on Thursday 18th August. Took old passports to PO and sent second class recorded. They arrived the following Monday and they started our application. Two weeks later( we’ve had a bank holiday) we’ve got them. Why are some taking so long? I can only assume it’s possibly mistakes made on the form or the photo isn’t right. Whatever, I’m pleased. Algarve we’re coming home!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Do you know Brian Bilston? I follow him on FB and he’s writing a poem everyday in September. He’s really good, funny and topical.
> I have a weekly blog on FB, I only have 200 friends. It’s my “literary” output.


I don’t know of him. I’ll look him up. 

If you’re willing to share your blog, send me a message on here and I’ll add myself to your number of groupies!


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone 5.6 for me this morning, full of cold today I'm guessing have picked it up from my granddaughters, will have a quiet morning to see if it eases.
@Lanny sorry to read of your sad news, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ColinUK

@Lanny  I’m so sorry to hear of your news and I’m sending you hugs. 

@eggyg  I’m so pleased that your passports arrived but how do we know they’re yours unless we see the pictures?!

Whacking 7.5 this morning for me. Good to see morning numbers steadily rising in the run up to bloods being taken for my HbA1C of course. 
I’m expecting it to have increased as my daily averages are generally higher than they were. The question is how much higher I guess.


----------



## Barrowman

It’s a 4.5 for me today and thats after a 11.3 last night.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 
@Lanny sorry to hear of your sad news. Thinking of you.

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Thanks SO much for your comfort & support!

Getting up now a wee bit earlier than my alarm set for 10:15 to be ready for taxi at 11:30 for blood tests at the hospital at 12:00 because the hospital just rang me to say the consultant can’t make the appointment on Thursday so, it’s cancelled! Still get the bloods done today & another appointment will be sent for the review within 6 weeks!

I tossed & turned all night & sleep was very interrupted but, I feel guilty because I don’t really feel upset: that’s EVEN MORE UPSETTING; I know now I’m in shock & I’m not as upset about not BEING upset as I was when I went through mourning for mum! It took a kong time for me to cry properly for mum & it wasn’t until I did that I started to heal & accept! I was SO angry ALL the time: getting incandescent with rage over the tiny everyday irritations that would normally just run off like water off a duck’s back; screaming at things like a slow internet connection or even worse NOT screaming when out in public at bus or train delays! All the time feeling all that pain & not being able to cry! All the anger wasn’t good for me & I was stuck in the anger phase of grief, not being able to move on for a long time!

I’ve been through it twice now with mum in 2015 & my sister in 2018! Now, I’ll go through it again for dad! It’s a bit easier as the shock is less & I understand better now about how I, in italics, deal with grief!


----------



## Lanny

Not waking BS is 10:06 BS 9.6 don’t know how long I’ve been awake, around 04:30? without food: don’t feel like eating!

I know with grief that low BS is the problem as grief saps a lot of energy & my BS can, & has dropped,  drop like stone! Will try & eat now & be ultra, ultra conservative with NR until AFTER I get back from the blood tests!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Damp and oppressive morning.

@Lanny sorry to hear your news.

Have the best day you can despite what the day may throw at you.


----------



## zippyjojo

10.5 - it's frightening how quickly the effect of the Metformin has worn off (stopped taking it on Friday). Had a good chat with the GP today. My cholesterol is high (7) and I was asking about the pros and cons of taking statins and whether doing anything diet wise was likely to make enough to a difference.  With my brother having had a stroke last year and then dying 3 weeks ago I don't want to be complacent about the importance of a good level of cholesterol.  She's given me some food for thought and said I don't have to rush into things and can have it re-tested in 3 months and see if some dietary changes can make a difference.  I probably will end up taking statins but as always am fearful of the side effects - particularly the muscular pains I've read about.  Anyway - with regards to my Metformin, my stomach is much better so she's now prescribed me the modified release and I'm starting that on Friday (if they arrive by then) and will introduce them super slowly like I did last time. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## rebrascora

WooHoo! I got Wordle in 2 today. Got both vowels green with my first attempt and then had a bit think and settled on something then changed my mind. Good move!

BG levels are totally rubbish, high all night and needing stacked corrections or persistently low during the day. Cut my tongue out for boasting about my 96% TIR the other day. Serves me right! Anyway, I have dropped 2 units off my morning Levemir and will put it on my evening dose and see if that will level up the ship and get me into smoother waters. 
I am not posting a waking reading as I have woken so many times I wouldn't know which one to post. I am not even sure I went to sleep. Grrh!


----------



## gll

Morning all 7.4 on waking (and went back to sleep for a bit) and nearer 9 when i actually got up and a pretty smooth line overnight. Amazing what happens when dawn goes off to bother someone else .

Predictably tired today but will try and get some things done anyway.


----------



## Nige13

Morning everyone  mine were 5.7 yeah!

@Lanny sorry to hear your news never nice hearing about someone passing  I've lost both my mum and dad and it's awful and now my younger sister is terminally ill at the momement, so I do feel you you x


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 7 6 for me this morning flatlined no higher than 7.8 all night  94%in range yesterday with 1 hypo  Have fun


----------



## Lanny

Just in the door & SO knackered AND relieved!

Felt SO terrible today with my heart racing like mad, fluttering & erratic! They were running late & already sat down when I felt faint, tested & BS 13.3. Only managed to eat 2 chicken frankfurters after testing this morning & gave myself 4 NR, no meds or tresiba until I get back, will do it now! Already starting to feel faint when taxi dropped me off at the hospital & had munched a JB, everything in the shopping bag with oatcakes, JB’s, inhalers & test kit, & the JB contributed to that 13.3 the 2nd time, sat outside the treatment room, when I felt faint. Tests done & they wanted a urine sample & knew it this time so, mustered up my will power NOT to go whenever I leave the house: it’s a VERY strong Pavlovian Association response in me; if you know anything about psychology, I did both GCSE & A levels, there’s a very famous experiment where Pavlov sounded a bell just before feeding some dogs & an association was formed whereby the dogs salivated in response to the bell because they expected to be fed! I always go before I leave the house & when I hear running water when washing my hands: literally sit there until I squeeze SOMETHING! So, I thought I could, this time, as I usually can’t after doing it earlier when leaving the house! Nope! No can do AND I squeezed SO hard that I discovered WHY I feel SO off today: cycle completely out of the blue; caught me needing lots of tissues in my panties for the journey back! The stress has sent my hormones haywire! Feeling wiped out & try to get as much rest as possible now!

Meds & tresiba first!

I’m not behaving like myself today! I don’t usually talk to strangers but, I couldn’t shut up to the male nurse taking my bloods today: he took it in his stride & was very kind; that’s worth a LOT as I’ve witnessed how unkind, downright mean, nurses can be in the Government hospitals in HK that the average person can afford, they can be even to the dying like my mum was back in 2015!


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Look what has just plopped through my letter box!
> I won’t show the photo as I don’t want to put you all off your breakfasts!
> 
> We filled in the on line application on Thursday 18th August. Took old passports to PO and sent second class recorded. They arrived the following Monday and they started our application. Two weeks later( we’ve had a bank holiday) we’ve got them. Why are some taking so long? I can only assume it’s possibly mistakes made on the form or the photo isn’t right. Whatever, I’m pleased. Algarve we’re coming home!


May be to do with different passport office,  or more checks having to be done (seems to be particularly common to have delays with children's passports from some of the news stories I've seen)


----------



## 42istheanswer

I didn't test on waking today, rushed as first day back at school for my second child - went with them on the public transport today to reassure them (they have anxiety) then came back home for breakfast! Pre- breakfast was 5.3 so very happy with that. Had half a cinnamon & raisin bagel, and one of my bacon & egg "cups" and post meal was a nice 7.5 so looks like half a bagel with something else is OK for breakfast, just can't have a full bagel with just a little fat/protein


----------



## Nige13

42istheanswer said:


> May be to do with different passport office,  or more checks having to be done (seems to be particularly common to have delays with children's passports from some of the news stories I've seen)


I got my four year old godsons passport back in 10 days  did it all online - the hardest part was getting his photo approved lol


----------



## Lanny

I completely forgot about my passport! It’s been sitting there expired since June 2018: only JUST managed to use it back in May 2018 to see my sister before she passed; that was only in Bury, Merseyside though & so, not strictly necessary! I kept meaning to getting renewed but, forgot about it as I haven’t travelled anywhere since 2018!

I’ll try renewing online & it’s just the photo I need to get then!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> I completely forgot about my passport! It’s been sitting there expired since June 2018: only JUST managed to use it back in May 2018 to see my sister before she passed; that was only in Bury, Merseyside though & so, not strictly necessary! I kept meaning to getting renewed but, forgot about it as I haven’t travelled anywhere since 2018!
> 
> I’ll try renewing online & it’s just the photo I need to get then!


You just take your own photo on your phone and download it. There’s certain specifications of course. No smiling, no glasses, no hair covering your eyes, light background, it took us ages! But they approved it. I look very stern!


----------



## eggyg

Nige13 said:


> I got my four year old godsons passport back in 10 days  did it all online - the hardest part was getting his photo approved lol


It took us ages to get ours right.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> You just take your own photo on your phone and download it. There’s certain specifications of course. No smiling, no glasses, no hair covering your eyes, it took us ages! But they approved it. I look very stern!


Thanks for that! There’s no particular hurry NOW I’ve decided not to go anyway! But, it’s a wake up call to get it done for future necessary trips outside the UK!

I like the passports going back to the midnight blue colour: hated the burgundy!


----------



## eggyg

42istheanswer said:


> May be to do with different passport office,  or more checks having to be done (seems to be particularly common to have delays with children's passports from some of the news stories I've seen)


We got different  addresses to send them too. One to Glasgow and one to Liverpool, but it did say if it was a family or couple to put them in together and write the reference number of them on the envelope. Sent them to Glasgow in the end.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> ! I got Wordle in 2 today


Congratulations! Me too!! I got one green vowel on the first go and it was just pure luck that i got the word on the second!


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Congratulations! Me too!! I got one green vowel on the first go and it was just pure luck that i got the word on the second!



Great minds think alike.... and all that!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.7 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.7.

I’ve good news and bad news today. Good news is I had a holiday booked before 9am yesterday, just one hour after passports arrived. The apartment I really wanted was still available and flight price was about the same. Phew! Algarve here we come. Less than four weeks, I’m excited but nervous as we haven’t been abroad since you know what started. The bad news is, I’m absolutely full of cold. Pesky grandchildren. The youngest three all had the sniffles last Friday and have very kindly shared it with me. Sore throat, cough, sore ears and a nose that’s running like a tap. We’re away for the weekend with all the family, fingers crossed there’s improvement or I won’t be doing all the adventurous actives I had planned! ( We’re going to Center Parcs).  Damn and blast.  I’m joking of course, I was planning on leaving all that to the kids. The most risky thing I’ll be doing is offering to pay for it! My flexible friend won’t know what’s hit it!  Ah well, as they say, you can’t take it with you.

Have a great day. My little cherubs are back at school today. Two big ones going into year 11 ( fifth year in old money) GCSEs next year! Our Sadie is starting in reception. She was upset last night and said she didn’t want to go. The strange thing is she has attended pre school there, five half days, for 1.5 years. Must just seem more daunting staying all day, plus she’ll go on the school bus so that’s quite a change. I’m sure she’ll be fine. I won’t settle until I know she’s in and happy. They’re all growing up so fast.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a slightly more respectable 5.5 today 

on a positive note yesterday 
finally was seen for initial assessment by another surgeon at another hospital 
so following the X-rays etc I’m now on his wai list (around twelve months) for ankle fusion 

on the attempted house purchase 
not so good, mortgage offer is fast running out building society have yesterday confirmed 
they aren’t offering any extension to their mortgage offer!
so looks like I will be paying about double the interest (if I have to re-apply) having made the mortgage application back in Feb - still waiting and everything is crossed we canstill, both exchange & complete before mid next month (on the current mortgage offer) but I can see us ending up just looking for something else and paying more.

Take care and have a fantastic day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.8 this morning. Very happy with that especially as I had a "feasting' evening. Well, it would have been rude not to have eaten the cake.

@Lanny so sorry to hear your news and, yes, grief can be so hard. Keep well and know that the pain does reduce with time.

@ColinUK  cholesterol is an interesting and perplexing subject. I didscovered that whatever you  eat and drink in the days before the test directly affects the test results. Mine dropped from 7.2 to 5.5 in  just 2 weeks of being careful before the second test. Statins? I avoid as many extra medicines as possible, but they can be helpful.


It is raining outside so I will have to postpone my morning walk until later on.

Dental appointment early this afternnon.

Tonight for tea it's worms, slugs and woodlice (in reality...egg noodles, mushrooms and pieces of chicken). My daughters daughter thought that I meant it when I accidentally spoke it out. Her reaction was as expected for a 3 year old.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rayray119

Well I've been awake moving about for a while due to an unwelcome small geast which I can't seem to scare away but decided to check and it's 10.6 the small guest might have had something to do it.


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 6.7 this morning for me. 

Tough day yesterday. Client said something incredibly triggering along the lines of it only being women who get raped. 
Understandably I had an emotional and physical response to that trigger and it took me a while to regain my poise after that meeting has ended. 
Colleagues present all know my history and were supportive afterwards. 

Guess what I spoke about in my therapy check-in. 

Slept ok last night, only waking at 1, 2:30, 3, and finally at 4:15 before throwing in the towel and picking up my Kindle for a read. Was trying to read Robinson Crusoe as I don’t think I’ve ever read it before. Found it so impenetrable that I’ve given up and switched to the latest Stephen King instead.

Working this afternoon but nothing else planned today.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 10.7 and been hovering in 11s overnight. Probably due to 2 small hypos after tea.


----------



## Lucyr

8 this morning, here on the beautiful island of Colonsay. Here’s yesterdays spot for a brew with a view (and with a mini pack of haribo tangfastics for the hypo)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. More rain yesterday and more forecast, our brown and crisp lawn has turned green again and OH is in danger of needing to mow it at the weekend. I’m not sympathetic, he’s had two months off.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8. A bit wet here - one more storm and the goldfish will stake a claim to the lawn.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.3 here. More rain yesterday and more forecast, our brown and crisp lawn has turned green again and OH is in danger of needing to mow it at the weekend. I’m not sympathetic, he’s had two months off.


We had a few downpours yesterday and our water butt is overflowing! We can switch the pond pump on now, it’s a bit low and a bit whiffy!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.6 for me today…..


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well I've been awake moving about for a while due to an unwelcome small geast which I can't seem to scare away but decided to check and it's 10.6 the small guest might have had something to do it.


The unwanted smell guest found its way into my shoe


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.7 this morning . Busy day ahead . See what happens Have fun


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning after stacked corrections (2.5u+2u) at bedtime for levels up at 11 that didn't want to come down, so the pattern of going high on a night and low during the day continues and I am having to adjust my daytime dose down and my nighttime dose up..... probably need to inject my evening Levemir earlier too before my levels get above range.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Saw the video for Björk's latest single Atopos. Totally bonkers but I love it. I've always quite fancied the idea if getting a bass clarinet but having watched that now I really want one. A bit pricey though and I'm not sure if my contacts could get me one at an anywhere near affordable price.

On another plus note Steve Levine mainly known for producing Culture Club has said he'd like to work with us so that could be interesting if it comes off.

Off to the studio this aft to do some more programming/arranging.


Enough of my waffle. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

I actually forgot to test this morning! Woke around 08:35 ish but, stayed in bed trying to snooze a bit more! Didn’t sleep yesterday after my trip out & back but, rested as much as possible. Slept a bit better last night. And just now I suddenly felt hungry: didn’t eat anything yesterday, apart from those chicken frankfurters, & dived straight into two roast beef & chutney sandwiches. Just finished munching them now!

I’m not too fussed about testing right now as long as I don’t go hypo low!

A  very good morning to you all & have a wonderful day!

Not yet up to ANY emoji’s yet BUT, the thought of them in my mind at all now is a sign that I’m starting to come out of my numbness & shock: they never crossed my mind at all these last few entries; a reflection of how starkly bereft of feelings I had! No greetings at all, either! Not yet up to a fully enthusiastic one this morning but, made one Mona Lisa style for you lovely lot!


----------



## gll

Morning all 7.3 when I woke up and 8.2 when I got up 

did my usual half a post and got side-tracked. Really have been up for hours


----------



## Nige13

Guess I've missed the morning session lol - mine was 6.2 and well happy.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Catching up. Yesterday and today were not good continuing Monday's level at 11.3 and 12.5 despite preceding evenings being very different at 12.1 and 5.3. Puzzling!


----------



## 42istheanswer

On my lunch break so finally time to sit and post! 6.3 this morning


----------



## Wannie

Good afternoon 4.6 for me this morning, sorry I haven't had time to post this morning I've been rushing about. Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.3


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4. The birds are singing but I can’t see them as it’s still quite dark. Can’t believe how short the days are becoming. I know it happens every year but it still takes me by surprise! 

We had a spectacular storm last night, I know some of you have had them in the last week or so but we haven’t had any. It went on for almost an hour from about 7-8pm. Torrential rain and lightning, sheet and forked. It was amazing. Mr Eggy even captured it on his camera. I did too but mine is rubbish. I expect the courgettes to have grown ten fold with all the rain! I made two courgette cakes yesterday as they are still growing. I’ll take one away with us tomorrow as I’m sure the grandchildren will be popping into our lodge and raiding the cupboards just like they do at home! 

Hair cut and colour today and start the packing. There’s no rush, we can’t check in until 4pm and we live all of half an hour away! Plenty of time tomorrow. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

@Michael12421 are you sure your meter readings are accurate. Your readings always seem  'dangerously' low. I would be quite concerned with such low readings myself.

BG 4.4 a tad lower than my normal but still fine.
BP 119/77 which is fine
Pulse 63 again fine

I do feel a bit tired this morning.

Woke up this morning at 5:15am dreaming that I was playing a huge beautiful pipe organ. It was a really nice experience. Not sure which one it was though. It didn't look familiar. Sigh, because the local church with the brilliant pipe organ closed down during the pandemic I do not have access to one now but when I did, I played it every single day.

Did a rare online shopping order with Morrisons last night. It should deliver at about 9pm tonight (cheapest delivery charge at that time). Why? Well it all started when I wanted to order some kitchen rolls and a few other items. I went to Amazon as usual only to find the rolls were half the sheets and twice the price, so I decided to shop around and found a really good deal at Morrisons. Of course then I placed an order for a few other things we need. Quite enjoyable.

A few years back I did our Christmas food shopping online with Tesco. A huge order. Unfortunately I had ordered some clothes conditioner too and some bright spark had put it at the very top of the crates with a loose and leaky top. The inevitable happed the conditioner, which smelled very nice, spilled throughout the food order and ruined the lot!! What a mess. It was everywhere and all over our floor and my clothes too. It was mad panic time over the next few days to get what we needed in time. Ahhh, happy days !

Today, no plans, just to put the bins out and tidy up a few areas of code in my App.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Thursday, 4.4 this morning 
after waking up with a nighttime hypo of 3.7 handful of lifts
then was relieved to go back to sleep and BS was 5.1 at around three thirty,
yesterday skipped lunch and then ended up eating lunch instead of my evening meal,
 not a good idea when on insulin I hear my brain shoutin.
But had a good day at work yesterday.

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3, dropping to 5.4 in less than half hour. I'd better eat breakfast before it stops me driving to work.


----------



## Lucyr

I don’t know if this is a waking reading since I didn’t actually get to sleep but 10.7

Now for some coffee then a busy day seeing 3 islands


----------



## Bloden

Lucyr said:


> a busy day seeing 3 islands


Are you looking to buy?  Have fun!

Morning folks.  An unwelcome 9.0 for me.

Off to stay with my mum for a few days - what with having Covid then our trip to España I haven’t seen her for a couple of months, so looking forward to a few days of gossip and giggling. 

Also got my annual diabetic eye review - booked myself in at local optician cos the NHS reviews just don’t seem to be happening in my area atm. Got to look after my peepers! (Even if it means forking out ).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## notmez

5.1 before dinner last night 
8.2 two hours later - so my oven fish chips and peas sound like they are ok... But
Woke up in the night 4am and had a faint dizzy spell and got really sweaty as soon as I stood up to get some water

Tested 5.4 this morning and I'm really hungry and have a headache  so I think I might not have the chips again but I was still feeling hungry yesterday so I think my meal last night was too small (Photos in the photo thread) but it was no smaller than other times but clearly what I had didn't fill me up or keep me full.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.4 which, given yesterday's food choices is not too bad. Meringues? Plural? Oh well they cheered me up at the time.
Rain on and off all night - noisy enough to wake the dead - and more upstairs by the look of the sky this morning.
Have a good day everyone and do not forget your brolley.


----------



## ColinUK

Another one with a 6.4 this morning. Seems to be quite the popular number today!


----------



## Wannie

5.3 this morning for me, lots of rain here since yesterday evening and a noisy thunderstorm last night, 2 out of my 3 dogs lift their heads at the thunder and then go back to sleep, the third thinks someone is coming into the house and barks back at it to frighten it away  was 1am before all was quiet.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 7.5 on the Libre for me this morning with a wiggly horizontal line, so looks like I got my evening Levemir right at 3.5 but just a bit higher than I would like.... might have been the peanut butter I ate at bedtime. 

@eggyg Very impressed indeed that you managed to catch a fork of lightening on camera! Hope you have a great time at Centre Parks with the family. I now have two marrows to go with my glut of courgettes. There is always one on each plant that evades you and gets away isn't there!

@Michael12421 Hope you are feeling better now and BG is at a safer level.


----------



## Vickie

7.9 thanks to a slice of garlic pizza lol and have lost 2.5kg since being on pump happy days


----------



## Lanny

09:37 BS 11.0 Ehish!  That’s high!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I haven’t been testing properly the last few days: 3 tests in 3 days; it’s time to get back to testing! 

Slept a lot better albeit not all at once as I woke around 03:30 but, did manage to get a few hours more after a bit of effort: sometimes “Sleep is a Battlefield” playing in my head; as opposed to “Love is a Battlefield” by Pat Benatar!

Will add correction to my breakfast dose & eat breakfast: my appetite is coming back & I ate twice yesterday!


----------



## Nige13

Good morning  6.7 for me today  have a good one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

5.5 on waking.

Should have checked before treating an apparent prebolus-dip after breakfast, and I’ve now pinged up to 11.2   

Still… it’s nice to know my digestion still cracks on when it wants to, even if Dex is sometimes a little slow to report the changes!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.8 for me.

Looks like the garden is out of bounds today. Today's light rain doesn't seem all that light. Nevermind got manuals to read and YouTube videos to watch so we can sort out our in ear monitors at the studio.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn 

As far as I am aware there is no test that I can do to find the acccuracy of my meter.  This morning I made an error after injecting 10 units of basal and went to get another cartridge to inject a further 6 units and used Novorapid instead, by mistake of course.  I ate 6 chocolate chip biscuits and then went for my morning walk with Missy.  Whilst out I had 3 jelly babies and came back home and tested - 4.7. I will test again at noon.
My readings are generally low in the morning but this may because I eat dinner at 6pm and am in bed by 7.30 and sleep for 11 or 12 hours before I test again.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> @Gwynn
> 
> As far as I am aware there is no test that I can do to find the acccuracy of my meter.  This morning I made an error after injecting 10 units of basal and went to get another cartridge to inject a further 6 units and used Novorapid instead, by mistake of course.  I ate 6 chocolate chip biscuits and then went for my morning walk with Missy.  Whilst out I had 3 jelly babies and came back home and tested - 4.7. I will test again at noon.
> My readings are generally low in the morning but this may because I eat dinner at 6pm and am in bed by 7.30 and sleep for 11 or 12 hours before I test again.


Most meters can be tested with control solutions, here in the UK some companies will supply free some charge.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Bad one for me . Machine said lo Getting them up to where they should be now . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Michael12421

Hello again.  I am now a 7.0


----------



## gll

According to libre, 5.9 and 82% in range yesterday (I was super hyped about the 60% one the day before) so I'm positively ecstatic here with that one 

Hope everyone's doing well today, will grab a coffee and have a read thru everyone's posts


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> @Gwynn
> 
> As far as I am aware there is no test that I can do to find the acccuracy of my meter.  This morning I made an error after injecting 10 units of basal and went to get another cartridge to inject a further 6 units and used Novorapid instead, by mistake of course.  I ate 6 chocolate chip biscuits and then went for my morning walk with Missy.  Whilst out I had 3 jelly babies and came back home and tested - 4.7. I will test again at noon.
> My readings are generally low in the morning but this may because I eat dinner at 6pm and am in bed by 7.30 and sleep for 11 or 12 hours before I test again.


Michael, did you also inject the correct extra 6 units of Toujeo once you realised your mistake? If not, it would be a good idea to do so now otherwise your levels may be a bit haywire for a few days.
Pleased you are OK and on a nice 7 now. That walk with 6 units of NR in your system (even with the biscuits) could have been a bit dodgy! So pleased you had JBs with you to top up.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> According to libre, 5.9 and 82% in range yesterday (I was super hyped about the 60% one the day before) so I'm positively ecstatic here with that one
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well today, will grab a coffee and have a read thru everyone's posts



Delighted to be able to award you a gold star today Lou although I was torn between that and a heart. Makes a big change from the usual "Care" and hope it is the first of many. Have you increased your basal again to achieve that great result?


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> Michael, did you also inject the correct extra 6 units of Toujeo once you realised your mistake? If not, it would be a good idea to do so now otherwise your levels may be a bit haywire for a few days.
> Pleased you are OK and on a nice 7 now. That walk with 6 units of NR in your system (even with the biscuits) could have been a bit dodgy! So pleased you had JBs with you to top up.


Thank you. yes I did have the 6 units of Toujeo.  I always carry JB's with me even though in the heat of summer they are like concrete!


----------



## Nige13

gll said:


> According to libre, 5.9 and 82% in range yesterday (I was super hyped about the 60% one the day before) so I'm positively ecstatic here with that one
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well today, will grab a coffee and have a read thru everyone's posts


Hi,
is the Libre a one off payment or a monthy one?


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Have you increased your basal again to achieve that great result?


no but sort of...
I did a couple of basal adjustments in the last few weeks while still being plagued with everything after covid and honestly, I think its my body starting to very slowly feeling better and all that is catching up (been feeling extra insulin resistant since then).
Also been much more on point with sticking to my guestimates of what my fixed bolus can actually cover at each meal. Sorta getting it right.
Lastly been having epic sleeps and no dawn messing it up for 2 nights.

Honestly I felt my basal was almost there pre covid (DSN wants me under 10 waking, that was my goal) so I'm still about 1/3 more basal than then. Hoping as I heal more, I can reduce it.
Still got lots of lung pain and aches and coughing up a ton of gunk so room for improvement  

@Michael12421 glad to hear you got on top of that mix up. 
@Nige13 Libre you can just buy one sensor at a time that lasts 2 weeks. Its very hard to get it on prescription with a t2 diagnosis, even with MDI regime. If you haven't already, you can get a free trial of one sensor.


----------



## Nige13

Hi, Thank you. Yes I did see the free trial offer and was wondering if this is for me? Think I might give it a go


----------



## Lanny

A bit later for midday meds & tresiba after Tuesday’s delay but, BS has come down nicely now 13:52 BS 6.8 after a half breakfast, 34, dose for half an oatcake of 16 NR: couldn’t eat yet when it came to it! Meds & tresiba in!

Will eat lunch now, though! Back on the ball but, trying to distract myself from not thinking too much: quite hard as my attention span for anything I do is that of a 2 year old toddler! Don’t know how much I’ll eat, my appetite isn’t great, & NR goes in afterwards now depending on how much?

Got a text message reminder, the 1st I’ve heard of it, for a PIP phone consultation appointment on 15/09 so, texted my case worker to be with me for that phone call next week. Waiting for a reply! Thank goodness for that reminder as there’s been no phone call or letter to tell me about this appointment!

Oops! Typo! The time of midday test was 12:52 BS 6.8


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

9.something for me today 

Bruce may be moving into the new house this weekend, I won't be going until after the 25th and hopefully he'll have got the cooker connected by then 

With the way things are going with the buses teas will be late anyway  xx


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg Very impressed indeed that you managed to catch a fork of lightening on camera! Hope you have a great time at Centre Parks with the family. I now have two marrows to go with my glut of courgettes. There is always one on each plant that evades you and gets away isn't


It’s Mr Eggy’s photo mine was terrible! I laughed about the courgette that got away. We’ve only one plant but there’s always one rogue courgette. One minute you’ve managed to get them all, next day there’s a giant one laughing at you. That’s what happened yesterday, walked up the garden to hang the washing out and there it was. Hence the need to make  two cakes yesterday! I haven’t looked today, I’m too scared!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> It’s Mr Eggy’s photo mine was terrible! I laughed about the courgette that got away. We’ve only one plant but there’s always one rogue courgette. One minute you’ve managed to get them all, next day there’s a giant one laughing at you. That’s what happened yesterday, walked up the garden to hang the washing out and there it was. Hence the need to make  two cakes yesterday! I haven’t looked today, I’m too scared!


My other half has made a good courgette bread with some added home 'sundried' tomatoes. At least it used up some of the glut.


----------



## freesia

I completely failed at Wordle yesterday. Today, i got it in 2!!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Bad one for me . Machine said lo Getting them up to where they should be now . Hope everyone is doing


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> I completely failed at Wordle yesterday. Today, i got it in 2!!


Me too! We’re geniuses!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Me too! We’re geniuses!


didnt get it today, had 4 letters and too many possibilities


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> didnt get it today, had 4 letters and too many possibilities


I got there in 5 but I too was concerned about too many options and running out of tries. 

Considering you are back to school @freesia I think it is a word which is likely in the forefront of your mind..... Hope that isn't giving anyone who hasn't yet done it, too much of a clue.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lanny said:


> A bit later for midday meds & tresiba after Tuesday’s delay but, BS has come down nicely now 13:52 BS 6.8 after a half breakfast, 34, dose for half an oatcake of 16 NR: couldn’t eat yet when it came to it! Meds & tresiba in!
> 
> Will eat lunch now, though! Back on the ball but, trying to distract myself from not thinking too much: quite hard as my attention span for anything I do is that of a 2 year old toddler! Don’t know how much I’ll eat, my appetite isn’t great, & NR goes in afterwards now depending on how much?
> 
> Got a text message reminder, the 1st I’ve heard of it, for a PIP phone consultation appointment on 15/09 so, texted my case worker to be with me for that phone call next week. Waiting for a reply! Thank goodness for that reminder as there’s been no phone call or letter to tell me about this appointment!
> 
> Oops! Typo! The time of midday test was 12:52 BS 6.8


I had no notification of the one for my 16 year old's at all. Unless you count the missed call and voicemail the day before.... she also kindly called when I had covid with brain fog....


----------



## 42istheanswer

Anyway very late posting but my morning reading was 5.7. The trial Libre 2 sensor I ordered arrived yesterday. I think I might save it until after my review next week. Still not sure whether to ask to continue on low carb diet as that seems to be keeping the blood sugars under control at present, or agree to medication (I would probably try forxiga first as nurse offered some choice and I'm worried about the likelihood of metformin making my IBS worse. Which would possibly mean I could then eat a bit more carbohydrate without sugars shooting up)


----------



## gll

Lanny said:


> Got a text message reminder, the 1st I’ve heard of it, for a PIP phone consultation appointment on 15/09 so, texted my case worker to be with me for that phone call next week. Waiting for a reply! Thank goodness for that reminder as there’s been no phone call or letter to tell me about this appointment!


kiddo got her award letter in the other day without needing to be seen for assessment. So relieved that we didn't have to jump through hoops this time around.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.5 again a bit lower than I am used to but as a T2 it is fine

Walked for England yesterday, well over 200 minutes, but I was rather achy and tired by the end of it.

The online order was good and arrived a few minutes early. The delivery chap was friendly and very happy with his job, nice to see. Only a couple of items out of stock, the rest of it was all good.

Today will be a very quiet day I think, especially with the news. A day of reflection.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning. Quite happy with that.


----------



## goodybags

Friday morning 7.2


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 5.2 thanks to two dextrose at 4.30am. I'm glad its Friday, i'm exhausted!

Such sad news about the Queen. Its so hard to believe she's gone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Think it’s 5.8, but who knows? Alarm woke me at 3.20, 3.9, got up for loo thinking it was compression. 3.8. Meter 5.4. Back to bed. Couldn’t sleep for coughing, checked BGs 3.3 on Libre 5.8 on meter. Tossed and turned  for a while, checked BGs, 2.9 on Libre. Meter 5.9! I was ready for ripping it off my arm by this stage. Only put it on last night. It seems to have sorted itself out, fingers crossed. 

 I’ve had a very restless night with that, coughing  and spluttering, thinking about the Queen and mother in law who we lost yesterday, she didn’t die, we literally lost her. I came back from the hairdressers to find Mr Eggy ringing round everyone to see if anyone knew where she was, she never leaves the house normally, but when his brother went to visit her at lunchtime she wasn’t there. To cut a long story short, a neighbour had called 999 after she said she saw her at the door and when she went over she collapsed into her arms. She’s fine and  complaining that they “ took her away” she can’t remember the incident. Apparently her BP was sky high. She’s had a brain scan, it was clear, and blood tests, it may be a UTI. Kept her in overnight to run more tests today. And we’re going away today! Is it bedtime yet! 

Have a good one, all being well and having WiFi in  the forest, I’ll see you tomorrow, in a better mood!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, thanks to a very loud plane overhead at 7am waking me up. We occasionally get stuff coming over low on it’s way to Brize Norton. This one had been to Aberdeen and back, according to the flight radar app, and it occurred to me there’ll have to be all sorts of (no doubt well planned and rehearsed) logistical arrangements swinging into operation today.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, thanks to a very loud plane overhead at 7am waking me up. We occasionally get stuff coming over low on it’s way to Brize Norton. This one had been to Aberdeen and back, according to the flight radar app, and it occurred to me there’ll have to be all sorts of (no doubt we’ll planned and rehearsed) logistical arrangements swinging into operation today.


Congratulations. Worth been woken up for. Mr Eggy has that app, keeps him entertained for hours.


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> Morning all. Woke to a 5.2 thanks to two dextrose at 4.30am. I'm glad its Friday, i'm exhausted!
> 
> Such sad news about the Queen. Its so hard to believe she's gone.


Thanks for that sad news!

I’ve only gotten the news now!

She was born the same year as both my parents in 1927!

It’s a new King on the throne now!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Thanks for that sad news!
> 
> I’ve only gotten the news now!
> 
> She was born the same year as both my parents in 1927!
> 
> It’s a new King on the throne now!


She was born April 21st 1926.


----------



## Lanny

07:53 BS 9.1 Well, at least it’s better than yesterday’s! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Yesterday I was like a “Cat on a Hot Tin Roof” not settling down to anything for long but, in reading watching a bit of this & bit of that I never watched the actual television & missed the sad news about The Queen! 

I did my sums wrong there  She’s a year older than my parents: mum, of course, died at 88 in 2015; I don’t know if dad will make it to 04/10/22 for his 95th birthday?

It’s going to be another restless day trying to distract myself as I wait for “the shoe to drop”!


----------



## rayray119

Was 9.1 when I woke up a little while ago. Had reason to 11.9 but the time I actually got up and weighed backfast out.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> She was born April 21st 1926.


Just missed you typing while I was typing!


----------



## Barrowman

Morning people, it’s a 5.2 for me this morning….


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yesterday 10.4.or 2 x HS! Today 10. 1. Hopefully tomorrow I can get below 10!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to our 2 HSers today. Just missed it by a whisker with 5.3.   

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 on the Libre for me this morning after a 2.2 earlier which was treated with 2 JBs. Didn't double check either of them. The first was obviously a hypo as I woke up hot and restless although I fully expected it to be a hyper as I didn't do as much exercise yesterday so I was rather surprised to see a low reading. I doubt it was anywhere near as low as the 2.2 Libre suggested though. Pretty sure the waking reading of 3.8 was not really a hypo and didn't treat it as getting up always lifts my levels and this sensor is reading about 1mmol lower than BG particularly at the lower end of the range, which is pretty normal with Libre for me. 
My time in range has taken a massive hit though in the last few days since I crowed about a 96%..... that will teach me! Down to 84% with a whopping 11% below.... really must pull my socks up! That said, I have reduced my basal by 5 units in the last week so it's not like I am not doing something about it!

Many congratulations to @freesia, @Robin and @Barrowman  on your House Specials this morning. Nice work guys!


----------



## Nige13

Morning all ( and what a very sad morning it is ) 7.2 for me this morning pretty high but hey ho


----------



## Nige13

Northerner said:


> Good morning  7.7 for me today


Love the profile pic


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Woke to a blocked gutter pouring water over kitchen door. Fixed it, did animals, agreed to provide reference for neighbour, ate breakfast, took pills - oops - what did I forget? Ah, yes....7.7 at 1.5 hours after brekkie so assume wasn't too bad despite the rain gods disturbing the night. I wish the news would stop declaring a nationwide drought - it is siling down here again.
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Leadinglights

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.7


Do you not feel unwell if it is that low.?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.8 for me.

Damn, slept in by an hour for the first time in ages. I'll be disorientated all day now.

I'm not a great monarchist but it does sound strange people referring to Charles as the King.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Hey all. 5.8
Slept in again. I mean yay for sleep (its much needed) but it throws off my schedule so much.
84% time in target.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.2 for me this morning. Wasted most of my day off reading funny stories on Not Always Right website


----------



## Wannie

Late, late posting was called early for granny duties, hope everyone has had a good day 4.8 for me on waking this morning


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wannie said:


> Late, late posting was called early for granny duties, hope everyone has had a good day 4.8 for me on waking this morning


Well done with a 4.8 as well this evening. Nearly equivalent to two HSs!


----------



## Wannie

MikeyBikey said:


> Well done with a 4.8 as well this evening. Nearly equivalent to two HSs!


Thank you but don't know how I managed it, I have been rushing around all day and have walked my oldest granddaughter, 4 years old, to school and back whilst pushing the youngest, 1 year old, and all the other associated tasks, making meals, cleaning them and their mess up ... but have to say I would not have it any other way


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

khskel said:


> I'm not a great monarchist but it does sound strange people referring to Charles as the King.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Yes I double-take every time I hear references to the King, and when people say King Charles I instinctively think of someone with much bigger hair.

And I’ve been amazed at the huge variety of little things that will now alter, like barristers no longer being QCs, but now KCs - King’s Chancellors


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 today
Exhausting day yesterday. Started with a brilliant therapy session and then hobbled up to Westminster Abbey to hear the start of the bell tolling. I hadn’t realised it was one ring per minute tbh and there wasn’t a chance of me standing there for an hour and a half listening to it. 
Friend met me at the Abbey and we went off up to the palace and then in to Hyde Park to hear the gun salute. 
That was quite a moving experience and I’m pleased we witnessed it. 
Then straight off to see the folks; explain the psychological concept of the inner child, finish setting up their bank cards on Apple Pay, bring them up to speed on the police activity and therapy and other stuff before dinner. 
Left the house at 8:15am, walked 18,423 steps, returned home at 11:50pm and was knackered. 
Of course I woke up at 1:15, 3 and finally 4am. Meditated, read a bit etc. 

Creative writing session this morning, the topic/theme of which honestly fills me with dread and spikes my discomfort and anxiety but I guess that means it’s a topic worth focusing on. 

Oh and work has declared that we’re shut all week next week because of the Queen. 
Impromptu week off but it’s unpaid ffs!


----------



## rayray119

Morning 9.8


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning 12.0 but puzzling after good results yesterday lunchtime onwards?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.9 ( no giggling on the back row @ColinUK ) and we’ve got WiFi in the forest. No phone signal at all but who uses their phones to actually call anyone anymore? It’s all messenger and WhatsApp these days.

Lovely to be all together, albeit noisy and expensive. We paid for last night’s meal for our daughter’s 30th birthday treat. We needed a lie down with a wet flannel after we got back! They certainly know how to charge, captive audience and all that. Think today will be swimming, walking and trying not to get lost. At least it’s dry, it was pretty wet yesterday when we arrived.

Over and out from deepest darkest Cumbria. See you all tomorrow. Have a stupendous Saturday. 

A very rare photo of all thirteen of us. Me and Mr Eggy, three daughters, three sons-in-law and the five grandchildren.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Every so often I get a short run in the 5s, then Dawn comes back from her holidays and I start shooting into the 7s again. I’ve never worked out why.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.9 ( no giggling on the back row @ColinUK ) and we’ve got WiFi in the forest. No phone signal at all but who uses their phones to actually call anyone anymore? It’s all messenger and WhatsApp these days.
> 
> Lovely to be all together, albeit noisy and expensive. We paid for last night’s meal for our daughter’s 30th birthday treat. We needed a lie down with a wet flannel after we got back! They certainly know how to charge, captive audience and all that. Think today will be swimming, walking and trying not to get lost. At least it’s dry, it was pretty wet yesterday when we arrived.
> 
> Over and out from deepest darkest Cumbria. See you all tomorrow. Have a stupendous Saturday.
> 
> A very rare photo of all thirteen of us. Me and Mr Eggy, three daughters, three sons-in-law and the five grandchildren.


As if I’d ever be so childish! 

Great photo but tell me what did the bald guy on the left do to annoy you so much he’s not allowed at the table with you any more?!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here. Every so often I get a short run in the 5s, then Dawn comes back from her holidays and I start shooting into the 7s again. I’ve never worked out why.


Because she can?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

Photo is sunrise over the Isle of Mull as I got up early (well actually didn’t really get to sleep) for the ferry to Coll and Tiree. Checkin  was 6:15am, may spend the rest of the day trying to wake up!


----------



## Wannie

5.5 for me this morning, was 6.2 at bedtime but that was an hour after raspberries and yogurt for supper, surprised really at how 'normal' taking bg, watching it rise and fall has become.
Hope everyone has a good day! Still very damp and grey here but may get out for a walk


----------



## freesia

Morning all.  7.3 for me


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here. Every so often I get a short run in the 5s, then Dawn comes back from her holidays and I start shooting into the 7s again. I’ve never worked out why.



She has really been winding me up for a week now!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> As if I’d ever be so childish!
> 
> Great photo but tell me what did the bald guy on the left do to annoy you so much he’s not allowed at the table with you any more?!


That was the waitress telling us all where to sit. She was very bossy! I never noticed that! TBF Martin is a farmer so probably had a bit if eau de coo about him!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.7 for me this morning after an 8.7 on retiring last night.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0on the nose today

shortly I’m popping out to collect a much needed prescription,
fingers crossed the pharmacy I use will have in stock what I take every Saturday morning
last month they never had the one item I was running out of which was most annoying
it’s frustrating, but it seems policy to only prescribe a month’s supply of medication at a time.

Also this morning I have a customer to pop in and see and assist him,
Not a work day for me but small business need extra support these days,

then the rest of the day day relaxation in front of the TV catching up with the news I think

Hope everybody else has a Great Day & Weekend


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning, 6.1 today. Church vision day today to collectively consider and pray. I did an Olio collection last night, and a lot of bread rolls still left so going to take some and see if anyone there wants any (and suggest they sign up so they can collect if I have some another week, when I'm not going to see them the next day!)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.1 this a.m. Nice sunny morning but clouds piling up to south. If it stays dryish I am planning on moving a good load of logs into the barn to be ready for the arrival of my new log splitter on Tuesday. Never used one before but has to be better than an axe given the arthritis. 
Think I could have mustered strength (and enthusiasm) to use an axe on the GP yesterday  - good thing it was a telecon so he could only hear dulcet tones of reason and not see facial expression. Managed, eventually, to get the relevant drugs onto the prescription but had to accept some which I have no intention of taking since they are incompatible with others I have to take - a fact which despite gently prodding he failed to acknowledge...Must try and wangle appointment with Polish partner next time - a most sensible and amusing young chap - or the part-time senior practitioner - a lovely Welshman who communicates rather than issues ill-founded orders. 
Ordering lots of fish once big freezer is defrosted as need to be stricter on diet. Per ardua ad astra - Onwards and upwards - or in all our cases BG downwards to 5.2. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## zippyjojo

11.8 (better than 12.8 yesterday). I'm really wanting my new Metformin to arrive in the post today but think the postal strike has put paid to that .. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something today xx


----------



## Lucyr

zippyjojo said:


> 11.8 (better than 12.8 yesterday). I'm really wanting my new Metformin to arrive in the post today but think the postal strike has put paid to that .. Have a good day everyone x


I thought the post strike was cancelled?


----------



## Kaylz

Lucyr said:


> I thought the post strike was cancelled?


It went ahead Thursday and yesterday's was cancelled, there was no strike today but there will be backlog from the day they did and if i's normal 1st or 2nd class it has no priority and they were predicting an extra week for 1st class and 2 weeks for 2nd arriving xx


----------



## rebrascora

It is not at all like me to be consistent but I got another 3.8 on my Libre again this morning after a half unit basal reduction but at least no JBs required overnight and just a slow steady decline from my bedtime reading of 7.6 at bedtime with some peanuts on board. I made a point of double checking the 3.8 this morning and a finger prick gave me 4.7 so happy with that apart from the little red mark on my Libre graph of course . No unicorn for me today again. 

Our show this weekend is tomorrow. They have decided to go ahead with it, but we will be wearing black. I have a feeling the event the weekend after which was to be the highlight of the season for us will be cancelled as it will likely clash with a funeral and being a carriage driving event, it obviously has close royal associations.


----------



## Kaylz

thought everything was bought for the new house and we could chill a bit but no, Bruce just text saying the washing machine fell over in the back of the van and it's now broken!  xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> thought everything was bought for the new house and we could chill a bit but no, Bruce just text saying the washing machine fell over in the back of the van and it's now broken!  xx


Oh no!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! Long time no see!  

A shocking 14'5 this morning. I didn't make the best choices last night but didn't expect a number as high. I left home at 7:30 and I don't expect to be back until 11 tonight, so I have a new Novorapid pen loaded and ready in my backpack. 

I'm going to the theatre 2:30pm session with two friends, and will have something to eat. Let's see how the days goes (BG-wise and otherwise)!


----------



## Lanny

12:52 BS 8.6 despite almost an hour of DP readings are coming back down! 

A Very Good Afternoon to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Midday alarm for meds & tresiba woke me up & rewound live footage on iPlayer to watch The Proclamation! All very formal & stuff we’ve never seen before! I was struck by seeing, & realising as I’ve never seen him sign anything before, that Prince William, our hew Prince of Wales, is left handed! Now The National Anthem is for King Charles III when he’d always been behind his mother & The National Anthem was for her! And all those new seals to be made & approved changing, I saw it in the background on the wall, EIIR to CIIIR! All the coins, notes & stamps, not that we see a lot of them in this day & age of email when only the official letters come by snail mail post that usually don’t have stamps on them as they’re pre paid, will be changed! 

A bit delayed but, meds & tresiba, some food too, will go in now!


----------



## Lanny

Ahh! Just picked up my mail & diabetic review at the hospital is now for 13/10/22. And I’ll see what the bad news ie Hab1c is, then? Ehish!


----------



## Colin g

7.1 for me this morning . Bit late in posting been a busy day . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## rayray119

Rather late posting by if was 9.8 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Just had a really nice shower and shave at 4:30am just after BG testing which was 4.8, fine

This week I learned more about an element used throughout the body that researchers only just seem to be getting interested in more widely...Boron.

So I spent a couple of days implementing Boron analysis into my App. I just about get enough from my food, but the minimum daily requirement is a bit sketchy with some research suggesting 1mg a day and others 3mg a day. The upper tollerable limit is equally uncertain but generally is stated as 20mg a day. You'd have to eat a huge amount of food or supplements to get into overdose territory.

So what do 'they' say are its uses/benefits?

Bone maintenance, wound healing, homone balance, prevention of vitamin deficiency, assistance to magnesium absorption, Anti inflamatory, reduced osteoporosis, improved brain function, reduced heavy metal toxicity, cancer protection.

If actually true then that is quite a list of benefits

The more I learn about vitamins and minerals the more intetesting the whole thing seems and the more I realise that I don't know.

Today, church, walking exercise, food, and that's about it

My tablet did a big download and updated its operating system yesterday. Everything has changed at a fundamental level. Even the keyboad is a split mess now. I am not keen on the changes as they seem to be making my life harder. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lanny

06:46 BS 8.6 It’s the same as yesterday! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.4.
Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! It becomes "Good morning" when it's below 10 and this morning it's 10.0 on the nose!


----------



## MikeyBikey

zippyjojo said:


> 11.8 (better than 12.8 yesterday). I'm really wanting my new Metformin to arrive in the post today but think the postal strike has put paid to that .. Have a good day everyone x



The postal strike was cancelled following the Queen's passing so messages of condolence, etc. would not be delayed.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Despite a couple of glasses of champers and a big wodge of cake last night (or maybe because of).

Dez


----------



## rayray119

10.2 but when I woke up at 4 it was 6.6 so that's diffantllu dawn pheromon


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   6.5 here.

Did anyone see Gardeners’ World on Friday night? Wow! Best episode ever . It was like a nature lesson for grown-ups, ie how to create a bug-friendly garden. I’m going to watch it again and take notes LOL.

I’m feeling very sorry this morning for all the buff-types that are in Pembrokeshire for various marathons and Iron-People events - they’ve all been cancelled out of respect for the Queen.  All that training......for nowt.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.
Yes I did see it, @Bloden and was cheered up to find that my bug-chewed and messy garden is now in fashion.


----------



## ColinUK

7.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 this morning. Nothing much planned apart from maybe a soak in the bath, some reading for work and a bit of ironing. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 today 

Have a Great Day


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.7 for me this overcast morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Barrowman said:


> And it’s a 4.7 for me this overcast morning.


Certainly turning autumnal. 
I even turned the heating on for a little while yesterday.


----------



## 42istheanswer

7.0    not really expected. Will be doing a lot of walking today so hopefully it will be better tomorrow


----------



## Leadinglights

Bloden said:


> Morning all.   6.5 here.
> 
> Did anyone see Gardeners’ World on Friday night? Wow! Best episode ever . It was like a nature lesson for grown-ups, ie how to create a bug-friendly garden. I’m going to watch it again and take notes LOL.
> 
> I’m feeling very sorry this morning for all the buff-types that are in Pembrokeshire for various marathons and Iron-People events - they’ve all been cancelled out of respect for the Queen.  All that training......for nowt.


I have every respect for the Queen, and it is very sad, but I am not sure she would have wanted to see the wholesale cancellation of so many events but as long as they are done respectfully, things could have carried on and the opportunity taken for people to show her the honour she deserves.
Just as people were getting their lives back.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Whoops phone has bitten the dust 
Got my emergency one but it's a bit rubbish. You soon get used to all this tech being available.

Have a good day everyone.

Which was yesterday's post, new phone purchased and able to post it now.

Anyway today was 5.9 as well.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I promise I haven’t just got up, although I did lie in until almost 9! It’s very tiring being on holiday with the whole family, I felt like I could have slept for a week ! Anyways, 7.1 and a unicorn day! Woohoo! 

Just showered and breakfasted on this gorgeous day and going to the adventure park and nature trail with the littlest ones very soon. Sunday lunch at 1.30, swimming at 5.30ish then back to our respective lodges for a light tea. Well, that’s the plan, no doubt it’ll change as the day goes on. We’ve already had representatives from each family in our abode already this morning, mostly in their PJs!  Remind me to never ever think about moving closer to them!

Have a smashing Sunday whatever you’re up to. 

Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo on a HS on the morning after your birthday. I raise you a unicorn! 
@Bloden and @Robin our garden has been on trend before the term “ on trend” was invented!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 11.1: for me this morning. Been a strange night . Woke up 3 times tested and it was between 10 .5 and 11.2 took a couple of correction doses and no change Gonna be an interesting morning


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 6.4


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon (just)

9.something for me and 5.4 for Bruce

Have seen on the local FB community group that folk have been gathering up the town since at least 9am as the cortege is coming in for a break at Brechin Castle and picking up the Earl of Dalhousie xx


----------



## Kaylz

They have just arrived in Brechin xx


----------



## rebrascora

It was 6.3 for me much earlier this morning.
Congrats to @eggyg on your unicorn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on yet another house special and another birthday. Belated best wishes Dez. Hope you had a good'un!


----------



## Bloden

Leadinglights said:


> I have every respect for the Queen, and it is very sad, but I am not sure she would have wanted to see the wholesale cancellation of so many events but as long as they are done respectfully, things could have carried on and the opportunity taken for people to show her the honour she deserves.
> Just as people were getting their lives back.


I agree, especially after all the preparation involved in most events. I'm happy to report that the Ironman has gone ahead after all, and the participants for the triathlon that was cancelled can join Swansea's triathlon next weekend.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> my bug-chewed and messy garden is now in fashion.


Snap! In fact, as I was doing a bit of garden tidying this morning (a definite No-no! according to GW), I came across two teeny toads, awwww, so I shall be keeping my tidying to a minimum. (If I want to look at an exceptionally tidy garden, I can look out of my bedroom window at the perfect paradise - not a blade of grass out of place or a weed in sight - that is my neighbours' garden).


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> I agree, especially after all the preparation involved in most events. I'm happy to report that the Ironman has gone ahead after all, and the participants for the triathlon that was cancelled can join Swansea's triathlon next weekend.



A friend was going to football but only a shortish drive locally. But as he said other people travel some distance by train (and a few even fly) whilst some even have a night in a hotel. Probably 500,000 football fans were affected. Throw in other sports maybe a million people in total!

P.S. And I am a supporter of the Royal Family! Crown emoji...


----------



## Wannie

it was 5 for me this morning.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - a bit of an early one. Did one of you post that blasted fairy my way? 7.4. Didn't feel very well yesterday, aching all over, intermittently boiling hot and sweating copiously, despite cool weather, and at 1600 hours bg was 14.9 so maybe I've picked up a fleeting infection? Feeling a bit better this a.m.
Mr Wolf had his BF over for a play date yesterday, the pair madly circling the fields at full speed, tongues hanging to their knees. Alex and Carla took 22 year old Louie out for a hack - Alex solemnly riding escort on my electric tricycle - before returning for Alex to chainsaw up a huge pile of logs to get them to a size which can be split and which will go into the woodburning cooker. Still awaiting "Ginger Keith" to take down some big ash which need an expert with a large saw but still have several tons of logs to haul to the yard. Mr Putin can put his energy threats up his bum....although I feel desperately sorry for the young an old who have no alternative to bottled gas or oil.
Finding the wall to wall coverage of the Queen's death downright irritating. Her father's death, which I can recall, didn't generate this degree of news wipe out and he was well loved as well as rather younger at 57. Done in poor chap by war time stress and smoking. Elizabeth took on a job which she didn't want (who would?) and did it as well as our daft unwritten constitution allowed and has died at a great age. Duty done she should be allowed to depart celebrated and respected for her loyalty to her oath but without all this false media hysteria. 
I am no royalist, inherited jobs and great wealth annoy me, particularly given the state of the UK and world's poor, but have my doubts that a republic would be much better - if the monarchy is not to survive then we need a much better constitution to preserve us from an elected nutter like Trump. It will be interesting to see what King Charles IIIrd makes of the job - he certainly has a hard act to follow.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## rayray119

It was 11.4 but I actually ended up having a doughnut last night got a pack of 4 in a too good to go order(I was going to eat it before but I was really high then so didn't but for some reason I was still awake and ending! Eating in the middle of night) and dropped a fair bit afterwards so had something to eat which either wasn't needed or not as much was needed


----------



## freesia

Morning. 10.3. Don't want to get up. Its dark. Bit stressed about things.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.2 yesssss !!!!!!

Yesterday was a very good day. Church was good. My wife cooked the tea (unusual) and excellent it was too. It was a variation of my chicken and beansprouts. She added carrots, baby corn, mangetout, egg noodles, lits of Teryaki soy sauce, and about 3 tons of black pepper.

Today not much planned except updating the App databases for Omega 3 and Omega 6. The code and form uppdates are complete, I just need the raw data now. Oh and lots of walking exercise too.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Good morning everyone. I’m on the 6.7 step with @Northerner. I’m happy with that as I was perilously close to eating my way through a block of Kendal Mint Cake at 11pm! We had a late, big lunch yesterday and I still wasn’t that hungry at 9pm, but decided I’d have half a sandwich. I couldn’t finish it of course, and as I’d bolused for eating it all I was a low 4.3 at 10pm with loads of active insulin coursing through my body. Ate a piece of cake, reluctantly, went down to 3.8, then 3.6! Checked with meter, spot on. I had to wait to go to bed, and I was absolutely shattered. By 11pm I had risen to the dizzy heights of 5.6.I reduced my basal by 1.5 units and went to bed, hoping the cake would hit soon. Mint cake sat on my bedside cabinet. Woke at 2.30, BGs 8.2, was happy at that. Goodness knows what it would have been like if I had had the mint cake! It’s a juggling act isn’t it? 

Chucking out day today, thank goodness! I am a broken woman. Yesterday was adventure park with kids, then a walk around the remainder of the parc we hadn’t done, then a large chaotic lunch in the on site pub, half an hour break, then crazy golf ( we took Zara to the park as she kept pinching everyone’s golf balls! ), home to gather swimming kit and in the pool at 6pm, which was good fun.  Back to lodge for 8pm. We’ve had a great, but very hectic and tiring time ( for us anyways), lovely to spend some quality time with the family but …..I can’t see us doing it again! Mostly because we are now bankrupt! They’re getting a jumper and a selection box for Christmas this year and probably the year after! I maybe should have mentioned to them last Christmas  that the holiday to Center Parcs was their Christmas/ birthday presents until we pop our clogs!

We’re just checking out and going straight home, the rest are staying on the parc and going swimming again/ arcades, play parks etc. We will mostly be having nana naps today. Thank goodness we only live  25 minutes drive away. Have a good day all and congrats @Gwynn on the HS.

Here’s a pic of one of the many red squirrels running around the forest.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.


----------



## Lucyr

I didn’t sleep other than about 11:30 till 2:00. Second night in a row so really need to catch up tonight. Bg was 10 but that was at 2am, will check again soon before breakfast.

It’s a hotel “serve yourself buffet breakfast” which I suspect means just spiky options so going to chance a significant prebolus (30 mins, usually need 45) on the assumption I’ll eat carbs within 15 minutes of going down to breakfast. 

Haven’t got a clue what the options are so perhaps risky strategy but if I choose a modest number of carbs to eat, bolus for that, then do a second bolus if I eat more than that, it hopefully smooths the spike a bit. Just that I don’t need a bg mountain when I’m exhausted.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  Thought I’d take part in this thread for the first time!  5.9 this morning,  much better than Saturday and yesterday when I was rudely woken with the Libre alarm going off at 3.9!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! First morning in a week under 10 at 8.3. Nothing much different bar it was quite a stressful day decluttering witk keep, bin, recycle and donate. Lots of memories good and bad resurfaced including girlfriend who died from contaminated heroin! ☹️


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
Rain, rain and then more rain forecast.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Make room for another one on the 6.7 step please!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Make room for another one on the 6.7 step please!


I’ve budged up!


----------



## Nige13

Dead on 6 for me this morning - have a lovely day everyone and hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.4 for me this morning Been in the 5s all-night Happy days . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me.

Shot up to double figures in the early hours, then gradually downhill from there. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 for me on waking at 5.45am


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 9'4. Still high but justified by late snack+early wake up. 

I've upped my Levemir and yesterday was better. I'll give it a couple of days to see if I need one more unit. Another full day out of home so I have Novorapid in my bag just to be safe. 

It's going to be a long day and look like we could have troubles due to (again) lack of staff. My manager is already moaning and he's been in the hotel for less than 3 hours. I started at 6:30 and will work until 11 ish at night, with only 2 hours of break in the afternoon! It's not a usual day, thank goodness, it's probably going to be exhausting and the attitude of my colleagues is not helping 

On a positive note, given I don't have time to go home and cook, I might treat myself to a nice lunch somewhere.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I’ve budged up!


I'm looking down at you from the step above - 6.8 for me!


----------



## Barrowman

Afternoon all, a 5.7 for me at 8.15 this morning.


----------



## gll

Hey everyone. 7.2 for me. Can defo get on board with these fairly consistent single digit numbers 

@Eternal422 welcome to the thread


----------



## Bexlee

Hi All. 6.2 this morning.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I'm on the 6.8 step with @Bloden   at least it's under 7.

I'm thinking now that I will accept going on to medication when I see the nurse on Friday. I've really enjoyed the meals I've been coming up with for me the past 3 weeks, and I think taking this time to go low carb and see that I can mostly balance it so my blood sugars behave, and having a complete break from my previous excess of carbs/junk,  has helped me reset some cravings. But it would be nice to eat the same as at least one of my kids slightly more often because it's much more social when we're not all eating separate things (which usually ends up as separate times). I will keep up the habit of making food I like but they don't more often (and freezing portions for another day) though which will help make sure meals don't creep back to being too many carbs, and I will definitely need to resist the excess of chocolate available at work


----------



## rayray119

Well as I can't get back to the sleep I'm guess I'm going to have to say 11.2 but I i crashed last night after having something to eat which I guess over bolused for(added to much of a correction to it I guess) not hypo but quite cleary in the way down and ended eating love hearts and a biscuit thing. Not to worry though


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Alarm just woke me to a 4.8 after 2 JBs at 3am and 2 at 5am. Is it going to be one of those days? I hope not, we are so busy i can't afford to be late for work due to being unable to drive, better have some juice now...


----------



## ColinUK

6 on the nose this morning. 

Had a message from the GP asking me to rebook my HbA1C bloods which were due on the 19th so that’s been rebooked for 29th September. 
Also had a text inviting me to book my covid booster. Went online yesterday afternoon and it’s booked for this morning!

Other than that and the first D&D therapy session this evening and then watching the GBBO opener on catch up afterwards, nothing else to report for today. 

Have a good one folks!


----------



## Lucyr

freesia said:


> Morning all. Alarm just woke me to a 4.8 after 2 JBs at 3am and 2 at 5am. Is it going to be one of those days? I hope not, we are so busy i can't afford to be late for work due to being unable to drive, better have some juice now...


You’re allowed to drive at 4.8 so long as you’ve had a snack so I’d just have a piece of toast and go


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a 5.8 for me and I’m back home.

 Lovely autumnal morning so that means washing! Then shopping, then making the tea. Lazy river one day, washing Mr Eggy’s smalls the next. They do say a change is a good as a rest. 

I’m looking forward to GBBO @ColinUK but I’m worried about Celebrity Masterchef, missed two episodes because of the Queen news. When is it on this week, will it clash with Pru and Paul? I know, first world problems, but I’m a woman of routine and I don’t like it being upset. I’ve also heard rumours that the opening Strictly may not be on Saturday! That really will be the straw that breaks the camels back. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Thanks for the reminder, @ColinUK , must remember to watch Bake Off tonight.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all and a 5.8 for me and I’m back home.
> 
> Lovely autumnal morning so that means washing! Then shopping, then making the tea. Lazy river one day, washing Mr Eggy’s smalls the next. They do say a change is a good as a rest.
> 
> I’m looking forward to GBBO @ColinUK but I’m worried about Celebrity Masterchef, missed two episodes because of the Queen news. When is it on this week, will it clash with Pru and Paul? I know, first world problems, but I’m a woman of routine and I don’t like it being upset. I’ve also heard rumours that the opening Strictly may not be on Saturday! That really will be the straw that breaks the camels back.
> 
> Have a good day.


And that’s why I watch things on catch up. I am the master of my own viewing schedule!

Or at least I am when I realise the things I want to watch are on. It’s so complicated keep track of what’s on where these days. Give us back just four telly stations and be done with it. And turn the whole lot off at 11:30pm and just tx a little white dot through the night!


----------



## Lucyr

9.6 at 6am, did a correction and 1hr40 later I’m down to 7.8, should drop a bit more by the time I get dressed and down to breakfast. 

It’s my last hotel breakfast today, so hopefully there’s some good choices as I’m continuing the very long journey home after that. Set off yesterday and will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> And that’s why I watch things on catch up. I am the master of my own viewing schedule!
> 
> Or at least I am when I realise the things I want to watch are on. It’s so complicated keep track of what’s on where these days. Give us back just four telly stations and be done with it. And turn the whole lot off at 11:30pm and just tx a little white dot through the night!


I have all my favourites on series link ( and have catchup TV) but I find sometimes I just can’t find the time to watch them. I’m old fashioned, I suppose, I like to watch them when they are scheduled. I  rarely think of watching things ahead of their schedule. It gives you routine/order to your week when you know XY or Z are on at such and such time and day. We only have normal TV, although we can tap into our daughter’s Netflix if we wish, and I agree about just having the four channels, we have too much choice but still nothing to watch. We’ve become a nation of instant gratification.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.3 this morning. I would rather still be asleep but kids to drop off and work to go to...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me this morning.   

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.6 which is rather better than yesterday. Old friend dropping in this morning as she does when she comes down to teach - 78 and still climbing on board pupil's massive horses no matter how disobedient. Fine gardener too.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I have all my favourites on series link ( and have catchup TV) but I find sometimes I just can’t find the time to watch them. I’m old fashioned, I suppose, I like to watch them when they are scheduled. I  rarely think of watching things ahead of their schedule. It gives you routine/order to your week when you know XY or Z are on at such and such time and day. We only have normal TV, although we can tap into our daughter’s Netflix if we wish, and I agree about just having the four channels, we have too much choice but still nothing to watch. We’ve become a nation of instant gratification.


Nothing wrong with a bit of instant gratification. 
If it wasn’t for that we’d never have had the joy of Angel Delight after all. Not that that was instant but it’s close enough!


----------



## Wannie

5.2 for me when I woke at 7.45am busy today getting washing dried (fingers crossed) and getting organised for my granddaughters to stay tonight, school run in morning its a long time since I had two little ones to get up and oldest to school


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! 10.3 today - still paying for yesterday's lunchtime pizza!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Ooo, goody, Bake Off! Hubby gave a huuuuge groan when I reminded him...and will continue to groan, whinge, moan, sulk while I watch it - how easily he forgets the utter drivel he makes me sit thru.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of instant gratification.
> If it wasn’t for that we’d never have had the joy of Angel Delight after all. Not that that was instant but it’s close enough!


Ah you should have tried Instant Whip!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here.
> 
> Ooo, goody, Bake Off! Hubby gave a huuuuge groan when I reminded him...and will continue to groan, whinge, moan, sulk while I watch it - how easily he forgets the utter drivel he makes me sit thru.


Mr Eggy goes to Camera Club on a Tuesday. It’s bliss! He sometimes gets home just as they announce who’s leaving and he gets short shrift if he so much as opens his mouth!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Washing out and a bit of light gardening ahead.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.1 here.
> 
> Ooo, goody, Bake Off! Hubby gave a huuuuge groan when I reminded him...and will continue to groan, whinge, moan, sulk while I watch it - how easily he forgets the utter drivel he makes me sit thru.



My ex used to watch Bake Off. She said it was exciting whereas F1 was boring. I will never understand women!  

P.S. I enjoy MasterChef The Professionals messing up the skills test!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy goes to Camera Club on a Tuesday. It’s bliss! He sometimes gets home just as they announce who’s leaving and he gets short shrift if he so much as opens his mouth!



What! He's not allowed a tea and biccy?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9

I am having trouble with a Yodell delivery. They could not locate my house yesterday. I tried web chat...straight though to a very pleasant chap in India. Unfortunately not a lot of help. Maybe they will deliver today...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rebrascora

6.2 for me this morning which I am very happy about. Stats are looking a bit better at 90% TIR but still a shocking 8% below the red line for the past 7 days.  I'm doing my best, honest guv!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Ah you should have tried Instant Whip!


Butterscotch was my favourite.
I used to work for a packaging research company who did strength testing on packaging of all sorts of things but then they gave away the products to staff, so sometimes you got a carton of beer or tins of beans or a pack of instant whip but 24 packets all the same flavour was a bit much.


----------



## Barrowman

And a happy 5.6 for me at 08.15 this morning.

I'm off for an endoscopy early this afternoon to see if my stomach ulcer has cleared up, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lanny

11:31 BS 8.3

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to check in yesterday, 07:49 BS 8.2. So, pretty consistent but, still a tad bit higher than I’d like!


----------



## freesia

Lucyr said:


> You’re allowed to drive at 4.8 so long as you’ve had a snack so I’d just have a piece of toast and go


Thank you. I just prefer to be a bit higher to drive as i know for me, when i'm in the 4s, if i'm going to drop it drops really quickly. There are such busy roads on the way to work its hard to pull over and check or wait if i've gone hypo. I just don't like risking it too much.


----------



## freesia

Lucyr said:


> 9.6 at 6am, did a correction and 1hr40 later I’m down to 7.8, should drop a bit more by the time I get dressed and down to breakfast.
> 
> It’s my last hotel breakfast today, so hopefully there’s some good choices as I’m continuing the very long journey home after that. Set off yesterday and will arrive tomorrow!


Have a safe journey home.


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> My ex used to watch Bake Off. She said it was exciting whereas F1 was boring. I will never understand women!
> 
> P.S. I enjoy MasterChef The Professionals messing up the skills test!


Oh I do too. It’s so cringy sometimes. 

PS my youngest daughter loves F1, I can’t for the life of me understand why, she also loves Bake Off and tonight we’ll have a “conversation” via Messenger when it’s on.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Oh I do too. It’s so cringy sometimes.
> 
> PS my youngest daughter loves F1, I can’t for the life of me understand why, she also loves Bake Off and tonight we’ll have a “conversation” via Messenger when it’s on.



Does she maybe like Max or Charles? 

My first love is motorcycle road racing like the TT and the NW200. I was involved in stock car racing for years and still went occasionally pre pandemic and amputation. Starred following F1 in the mid-seventies and feel in was more enjoyable then.


----------



## Lanny

Well, the new King is at Royal Hillsborough today in NI & watching it on the iPlayer, waiting for his speech later. 

I’ve only been there twice before: 1st time as a 12 year old in 1984 on a school trip to the castle, doesn’t look like one at all but, rather a very large house; the 2nd time in 20’s, I think around 1995/6, for a festival on the lawns! A beautiful place with huge gardens & a lake with an extremely long drive through all the lawns up to the house, 2 miles! Did it once on the 1st trip but, of course there’s a short cut where the road crosses the drive near the top which I used to enter the castle grounds the 2nd time! 

Yep! Folks!  Little Miss Classical Music HAS been to a festival, ONCE & only once in my life! Definitely NOT for me, though but, gave it a go in my 20’s!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 7'4, not complaining. 

Yesterday was as long and busy as predicted. Almost 14 hours of work, not counting breaks. Didn't need to worry about eating outside because there were plenty of restaurant leftovers to choose from. Also had a piece of red velvet cake. Then, in the 2 hours I could be out of the hotel I just had a coffee, with hazelnut flavour which probably had sugar as well, and before work I was at 16'4. Okay, not so shocking after cake, coffee and everything...but I never saw a 16 in my meter! So I took 1'5 units of Novorapid. Didn't want to overdo it, I knew I tested too early after the coffee and I would be running around for a few hours. Ended at 4'6 three hours later, had 2 JB (maybe unnecessary) and the little sandwich I brought for dinner. Was tired and sweaty before eating but felt worse after   and then I didn't want to get up, but the longer the break, the later I would finish my job and I had enough for the day. 

I think it's time to get Libre and see what my BG is really doing between meals. Will also be useful to test at work, as I'm starting to spend more of my working time in front of customers and running to wash my hands and prick my finger is less convenient. Could do a scan more discreetly for peace of mind and only disappear if I really need to.


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> My ex used to watch Bake Off. She said it was exciting whereas F1 was boring. I will never understand women!


We don't want you to understand us!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Ah you should have tried Instant Whip!


Careful! You're toying with the King of Innuendo...


----------



## gll

Hey all. 7.7 today 

Have had a letter in for phiebotomy for hospital clinic for Monday (likely to be rescheduled now with the new bank holiday I assume). Chased it up with GP and wasn't them so gotta assume it is the D-team wanting blood letting. Will ask at appointment I have on thursday. Probs just an A1C as no other tests have really been discussed.
Also got told off by Drs receptionist for not contacting them re ongoing covid stuff (in a nice way). I asked reception if they could ask a gp for advice on when to go for bloods they want, since I still have inflammation and possible infection going on, it will throw the blood results off. So been told to get a book on the day appointment asap and discuss it all with them. Its just such a stressful thing to get on the phone to the GPs and actually get thru.

@MikeyBikey I know all about the TT being a manx lass myself    Lived on the course in 2 different places. As a kid practice week was no fun with bikes screaming past your window, waking you up at early oclock.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was 6.2 for me this morning

I'm so stressed and just want to give up at the moment, in total over the last 2 days I've spent over 4 hours on the phone trying to get the remainder of the gas meter debt wiped and get the money back that we've paid for for over half of it, should get a new card tomorrow with £100 preloaded on it

Can't find any 2nd hand washing machine's nearby and we really can't afford to buy brand new so no idea what we are going to do there, we shouldn't even be paying to replace it in my eyes xx


----------



## Lucyr

freesia said:


> Have a safe journey home.


It’s a long journey! Set off yesterday and will arrive tomorrow. Bgs on dexcom are at 4.8-8.4 all day so far though today so a good level for travel


----------



## Lanny

Now watching the last of the King’s visit to NI: service of thanksgiving at St. Anne’s Cathedral in Belfast on iPlayer. 

I only saw the Queen once in my life from afar in 1995, the same year as Bill Clinton’s visit to Belfast to switch on the Christmas lights, on the Albert bridge on a visit that year! I queued up for HOURS for both visits, not at the same time, when I was living in Belfast for a year from ‘94 to ‘95 at that time! Saw the Queen in her motorcade on the way past!  I saw both the Queen & the then President of The United States of America that year on two separate visits!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today 

Forgot to post this! Thought I'd been sent to Coventry!


----------



## goodybags

good evening my waking BS was 6.4 this morning, 

i didn't have time to post  - we are usually up around 6am 
but like many households it a rush to get going, 

I drive my wife to her work and we-have to leave home at 7am
that hour always seems to fly by in about 20 min, lol.. if you know what I mean 

I saw the podiatrist this morning,
she was happy as the ulcer on my foot has all but cleared up now,
but she wants me to go back for one more visit - in a months time (just to be on the safe side) 
we spoke about possibly some different insoles.
I used to have orthotics with a good arch support to wear inside my shoes,
but for the last month I’ve had some very soft insoles (these almost feel to soft, feels like im walking on marshmallows) 

I haven’t read through the comment, but hope everybody’s had / having a great day


----------



## Eternal422

5.7 this morning (and no overnight hypos - always a bonus!).  It’s looking like I’ve got my basal sorted now (that is until D throws another spanner at things lol!)


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Does she maybe like Max or Charles?
> 
> My first love is motorcycle road racing like the TT and the NW200. I was involved in stock car racing for years and still went occasionally pre pandemic and amputation. Starred following F1 in the mid-seventies and feel in was more enjoyable then.


I think her and her hubby follow the Mercedes team. I’m clueless TBF.  They took their four month old daughter to Silverstone  last year. She had her own little noise cancelling headphones. She won’t have much choice but to follow F1 I don’t think!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Northerner

goodybags said:


> I saw the podiatrist this morning,
> she was happy as the ulcer on my foot has all but cleared up now,
> but she wants me to go back for one more visit - in a months time (just to be on the safe side)


Really glad to hear the ulcer is clearing up and that you are receiving good care


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> What! He's not allowed a tea and biccy?


Presumably if he baked them himself it’s ok.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Butterscotch was my favourite.
> I used to work for a packaging research company who did strength testing on packaging of all sorts of things but then they gave away the products to staff, so sometimes you got a carton of beer or tins of beans or a pack of instant whip but 24 packets all the same flavour was a bit much.


Dad once came home with four display cartons of a powdered Quick-Jell all the same flavour. 
I think mum’s still got some in the cupboard some 40 years later.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.1, a bit high, shouldn't have had the cold lager after the log splitting but it hissed down with glee. New toy was a swine to put together as instructions were not of the best but the machine itself (so far) works splendidly. Neighbours helped construct it and went off happily with a trailer load of logs. Alex and I will potter though the remaining tons a few at a time - think we may have to extend the log store.
Farrier coming today, old friend, always nice to see. Then D-rail collecting to enhance the yard fence. Trying to get everything sorted before winter which, despite the garden blooming and fruiting after the rain, can't be very far off.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.6


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this morning. 

And F1 was certainly more interesting when I was younger. There’s still a huge amount of skill involved but I recall the ridiculous but still somewhat accessible glamour of it all has vanished. 
The drivers these days are all such ridiculously fit athletes there’s not as much fun as there was in the days of Hunt, Mansell, Prost etc. 
There’s a truly interesting doc on Netflix called something like Drive to Succeed and that shows the whole team pulling together. It’s also beautifully filmed. Even mum says it’s good viewing and she’s never enjoyed F1.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 6.2. Have a good day.


----------



## Lucyr

9.6, off on the last few hours of driving


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> 6.7 this morning.
> 
> And F1 was certainly more interesting when I was younger. There’s still a huge amount of skill involved but I recall the ridiculous but still somewhat accessible glamour of it all has vanished.
> The drivers these days are all such ridiculously fit athletes there’s not as much fun as there was in the days of Hunt, Mansell, Prost etc.
> There’s a truly interesting doc on Netflix called something like Drive to Succeed and that shows the whole team pulling together. It’s also beautifully filmed. Even mum says it’s good viewing and she’s never enjoyed F1.



In the seventies before F1 before drivers were paid £1,000,000s and it became corporate you would occasionally see drivers at Wimbledon stock cars. Now it's a private jet to wherever you want. Sadly most drivers lack personality these days.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Pleased with a 6.4 for me.  As it was 6.7 before supper would have loved a trace of what happened overnight. Did it peak and go down? Did it touch a hypo at 4:00am? Was I in range?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Another big tease 5.3

Looks like it's going to rain. Not sure if I will go out for a walk

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Neighbour is replacing their fence today. Good, because it’s falling down. Bad because it means a day of irritating hammering. Ah well, no pain no gain.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  Another good night for me, nice and stable and waking with 5.2 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Joining @Robin with a very nice 5.7 and a it’s very nice morning again. We had a beautiful day yesterday, three lots of washing hung out, dried and ironed! Wish we had a smug emoji! 

Nothing exciting today, strip bed and hope the drying conditions are as good as yesterday. Make a cottage pie for tomorrow’s tea and that’s it really. 

Have a good day and congratulations to @Eternal422 on your House Special. A HS is 5.2, a number plucked out of the air, with some bit of science behind it, many many years ago. It’s what we all aim for in a perfect world. Not too low and not too high. It’s just a bit of fun and we’re not competitive at all about it! Are we folks? 

Here’s last night’s sunset, blink and you’d’ have  missed it. I was lucky, I was standing on a chair hanging out my bedroom sash window just at the right  time!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning,  6.5 for me today


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.4 for me this morning. Went to opticians yesterday for eye test. Pressure was 34 in right eye . They rang the hospital got an appointment 10 40 this morning


----------



## rayray119

Well it's 10.6 now but tested after i was up and about and and weighed out backfast and it was 7.8 at 5.30 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Had my usual toe-tickling, blood-letting and p*ss taking (I mean urine sampling ) session with the DSN yesterday. 
All OK footwise and I should get the blood results early next week.
This morning's reading was 5.7.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Really glad to hear the ulcer is clearing up and that you are receiving good care


Me too - it must’ve been such a worry @goodybags. Phew!

Morning folks. 7.3 here with a nice steady line all night long.

Wow, some droooolicious cakes on GBBO last night. Yum!


----------



## Fagor

5.6  from 4.3 at 06:00

No DP today, yesterday up to 8.9 at 07:30 from 4.4 at 06:00


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 for me.

Today's the day we try and sort the sound mixer at the studio. Fully armed with manuals and YouTube tutorials on the laptop.

First job is waiting for a call back from the surgery. I am pretty sure I have a hernia. Best get it checked out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.1 today  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning folks!

4.1 for me which I am very happy with (especially when you consider my Libre reads about 1mmol lower than a finger prick).... You could almost say I got a House Special!  My graph shows a gentle drop from 8.4 (with an upward sloping arrow) when I climbed into bed which I hit with a correction unit of Fiasp and a half unit reduction in Levemir for yesterday's activity, which then leveled out in the 5s and 4s, so seems to have worked out very nicely..... but maybe I could have left it at 4 units of Levemir and not had the Fiasp correction and ended up with the same result.... who knows!   

Wordle in 3 the last 2 days again so I am on for a hattrick of 3s tomorrow with that. 
"Booze" was a challenging one a few days ago. Got it in 5 but I was really scratching my head for it.

@Eternal422 Congrats on achieving the nominated optimum waking reading this morning...AKA a "House Special"

@goodybags So pleased to read that your ulcer is healing nicely. Phew! That must be a relief!


----------



## Wannie

5 for me this morning at 6, busy morning getting 4 year old granddaughter to school, then 9,000 pushing 1 year old in pushchair round town. Now 4.6 hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Colin g

Well just out from eye infirmary  Everything back to normal 17 and 20 .


----------



## Leadinglights

Just returned from my 16 month diabetic check. All good HbA1C is 36mmol/mol, dopplers ok, toe tickling Ok, I haven't lost any more weight but then I'm not back to the walking because of my knee. Cholesterol and LFT was left off the blood tests for some reason so I need to get those done.
So no reason not to continue with my low carb which is now my normal.
Celebrated by having my hair cut as I had not had it done for nearly 3 years.


----------



## Lanny

12:04 BS 9.2 for sleeping late today! 

A Very G’day Mates! 

Reluctantly got with & meds, Tresiba, half oatcake munched & 18 NR in before posting! My right ear is swollen, throbbing & being sprayed with Otomize the last few days & been struggling to keep BS from climbing too much: 1 tiny blessing in that it’s only the right one, this time; generally it seems that my right side of the body is the weaker side!  NR doses up by +4 across the board yesterday & see if it’s any better control today: may need to go up a bit more? NOT fiddling with Tresiba, though! THAT lesson has definitely stuck in my head now!

The underwater feeling is only on one side but, it’s still making me feel a bit disorientated & my sleep is becoming erratic again! Sigh!


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 5.6 for me at 8.45 this morning.


----------



## gll

Hey all. 8.1 according to sensor and  a whopping 99% time in range. 
Wasn't particularly hungry yesterday so not too many carbs and pre-bolusing was a dream being at better levels, it just fit together kinda for once. Defo not perfect by any means but better contained at least 

Hope everyones day is going well.


----------



## freesia

gll said:


> Hey all. 8.1 according to sensor and  a whopping 99% time in range.
> Wasn't particularly hungry yesterday so not too many carbs and pre-bolusing was a dream being at better levels, it just fit together kinda for once. Defo not perfect by any means but better contained at least
> 
> Hope everyones day is going well.


Wow!!! 99% is fantastic! Well done to you


----------



## Eternal422

Thanks everyone for the HS for my 5.2 this morning!  I never knew!  Now all I need to do is tackle my evening highs (not too surprising really given my carb intake tends to increase over the day - I really should ”breakfast like a king, have lunch like a prince and have dinner like a pauper” lol!)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Despite no phantom pain and not needing the loo I awoke at 3:00am. BG was 8.4. So after a cuppa and reading a bit more of my book my eyelids are getting heavy so will try and get a couple more hours shut-eye!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'7.

Yesterday I started the day we'll: accidentally drowned my meter in the sink after washing my hands   thank goodness I have a spare! Good news is, my BG is getting back to normal. And I don't have sweet treats left at home, other than Jelly babies and some bars to keep in my bag, just in case. Doesn't mean I'm not eating anymore but I'd have to make an effort to go get the biscuits instead of having them "because they are there". Now I just have to avoid the temptation to re-stock when I go to the shops!


----------



## ColinUK

7.0

What a weird day and night yesterday. 
Had very minor side effects yesterday from the covid booster the day before with cycling temperature and feeling exhausted from mid morning onwards. Went to bed at 9:30pm - woke at midnight and then slept solidly until 6am which is unknown for me. 
Some strange dreams mixing various therapists with rather grand funeral arrangements and cakes made in a tent!


----------



## rayray119

9.8 this morning


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4
BP 113/70
Pulse 64

Nothing planned for today. A quiet day.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6. Slept all night but woke feeling tired.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. Another 5.7. I too slept all night, although I didn’t go to bed until 11.30 which is late for me, woke at 6am, I actually feel refreshed which is very unlike me. I’m taking it though! 

I feel I should leave the house today, since returning from our weekend away I’ve not stepped out the front door. I will remedy that today. Otherwise a pan of courgette and Brie soup to make, yes, they’re still surprising me every time I go up the garden.  Surely that’s the last of them?

Have a good day all.


----------



## Lucyr

7.0 this morning. First night sleeping in my own bed after a couple weeks away was good, and got some amitryptaline as I’d run out a week ago so that helped sleep too, slept till 4 without waking up


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.7 this morning. Had a low of 3.9 at 0:45am which meant I was woken by the Libre alarm . Had a Fibre One (10g) which looking at my BG chart did enough to keep me steady for the rest of the night bouncing along my lower range limit of 4.5. 

Think that proves I should not snack and have insulin last thing at night before going to bed!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on waking this morning which was a surprise as had woke in the night twice as us diabetics usually do and at 4.30 my BS was 5.4 

yesterday booked a phone consultation with GP (for next Wednesday) to review my Meds 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, seems a popular number today. Off to meet my sister for lunch at a NT property later, we message each other almost daily, but I haven’t seen her in the flesh for nearly a year.

Edit. A quick boast, I just got Wordle in 2! That never happens!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.5 for me today. 
Anyone heard from @Michael12421, I don't think he's been on here since Friday last?

Dez


----------



## Lanny

08:08 BS 4.9 Eek!  But, feel fine if a bit tingly upon waking: overdid it a bit; +8 Novorapid is too much then & it’ll only be +6 NR across the board today, then!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

PIP phone appointment later this morning at 10:30: why I set my alarm for 09:15 this morning but, I’m up NOW after an early night last night! My BS was still rising so, went +8 for dinner & it was a bit too much: don’t like waking in the 4’s! It was a fast drop too so, a bit tingly now!  I forgot about the elastic band nature of BS control: little pulls at the elastic; NOT 1 great big one that twangs back!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

It would appear I do have a hernia but it's no cause for concern at the moment. Face to face appointment next week to see what next step will be, although I think face to face is something if a misnomer in this instance.

On a more positive note looks like I've got to grips with the mixer at the studio thanks to the manuals and YouTube videos. Oddly nearly every video was from sound guys at churches in the USA. I guess the regular sound engineers want to keep the arcane arts to themselves.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. No real waking as I haven't slept yet. A now reading is 8.6

Just got off the phone with DSN. After some backwards and forwards we are giving proper carb counting a go and checking in in a fortnight. 
She's also going to speak to consultants about libre but not holding my breath (her idea not mine although it was on my list).

Couple more calls to make and then its naptime for me.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, 5.4 on waking, quiet morning getting organised and travelling for hosp appointment at lunchtime. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 4.5 for me today.
> Anyone heard from @Michael12421, I don't think he's been on here since Friday last?
> 
> Dez


You’re right, he’s not posted since Friday. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## rebrascora

3.9 for me on the Libre this morning for me. Didn't double check it but it will almost certainly have been mid to high 4s if I could have been bothered to prick my finger so quite happy with that. . Didn't have any carbs just a cup of coffee and an hour later it was 7.1 with an upward sloping arrow which is unsurprising considering that I didn't have any Levemir last night so nothing to deal with FOTF this morning until morning dose gets going. It was a deliberate choice rather than forgetting. Had a very active day yesterday and thought I might get away without any after 3.5units of Levemir was a bit too much the night before, but woke at 5am with an 8.3 and heading upwards so jabbed 1.5 units of Fiasp and went back to sleep and that was pretty much spot on for me. 

Going to look at a replacement Freelander tonight. Will be really sad to scrap my old lady but chassis is rotting and a lot of other issues too. It is quite apt that she is going to be scrapped now as her Reg No is HRM and I always referred to her as Her Royal Majesty! Bit wary about viewing/trying it as the seller seems to be a bit of a private dealer, but it is a good price for what it is by the look of it and within my limited price range. Unfortunately it is black   and would really rather have red or green but beggars can't be choosers!

@Robin.... Well impressed with your Wordle achievement today! I certainly wasn't anywhere near achieving my triple 3 as it took me 5 and even then I was lucky as there were quite a few more options. 

@Michael12421 Thinking of you and wishing you well! Hope you are just taking a break from our inane chatter!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.   7.1 here.

I've been strongly encouraged to join my local Welsh Learners' Choir - my Welsh teacher runs it and most of my Welsh class are in it. I can't sing for toffee, but everyone keeps saying it doesn't matter!  Anyway, I need a TBR for Welsh class, so I'm deffo going to need one for choir...I just hope that if my Libre alarm decides to go off, it's in tune with whatever we're singing.


----------



## Colin g

7.0 for me this morning. Nice dog walking day so we should get a few miles in . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

7.something this morning 

Bruce is off today as he's at his old flat lifting the carpets, they were left by the previous tenant but these days if they aren't lifted the council charge £200-£300! 

Treated myself to a wax melt Advent calendar this morning, don't know what my money situation will be in a couple of weeks time so bought myself what could be my last treat xx


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.7 for me at 8.15 today.


----------



## Lanny

Well, about an hour on the phone answering questions & giving more info: felt like I was educating a student! Decision still to be made & another wait! Sigh!  Now, wait til noon for meds & tresiba, not far off now, & I feel like another snooze: talking that long has made me short of breath which made me tired! Soon to be A Stream of z’s emoji after midday meds!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## Catz240

Should I be averaging between 6.5 and 7.0 on waking? New to this.


----------



## eggyg

M


freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 today.


Me too. I didn’t get any letters in my first word so I got it in two really.


----------



## Nige13

Hi all, I'm very late today  but mine was a good 5.3  ( loving this low carb eating it's doing wonders )


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> M
> 
> Me too. I didn’t get any letters in my first word so I got it in two really.


Same as me


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! Despite no phantom pain and not needing the loo I awoke at 3:00am. BG was 8.4. So after a cuppa and reading a bit more of my book my eyelids are getting heavy so will try and get a couple more hours shut-eye!



Bit late to say "Good morning" so I will say "Good evening". DP or DF nobbled me and it was 11.0 at 7:30.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Definitely not morning now (busy day) but I was 6.1 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  An unusually elevated 8.5 for me today, perhaps I'm coming down with something. Or Dawn Phenomenon, more likely as I dozed for a while after waking


----------



## eggyg

Morning. A very unusual low 4.7 for me. Checked on my meter and it was absolutely spot on. It does mean I probably don’t need to wait my customary one hour before eating my brekkie, thank goodness because I am starving! 

Childcare day today, the first for two weeks, apart from being on holiday with all five of them last weekend! Was kind of childcare as they kept turning up at our lodge and when we went out for meals.  Walk to the park and a trip to Aldi for some groceries and lots of running around after  an 18 month old should fill my day.

Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.3
BP 119/76
Pulse 63

Got up at 4am and spent 2 hours trying to suss out a coding error in my App where something should have been displayed but wasn't. I went into every nook and cranny in the relevant parts of the code. Almost gave up. The code seemed fine. It suddenly dawned on me that late last night I had resized the area where the item should have been displayed...bingo...it turned out to be just one character space too small. Nothing to do with the code at all. Doh!!!

What a lot of wasted time. Feels good now that I have sussed it out though.

Well to compensate I made a rhubarb crumble yesterday. Delicious. And it didn't take me 2 hours of fumbling about !!! Not a line of code anywhere !!! 



Today exercise and...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
looks like today I’m on the next step down from @Northerner 
although strictly speaking I woke at about 4:30 then dozed following a bathroom visit listening to Steve Allen until I got up up just after six 

that crumble looks delicious @Gwynn 

busy day at work for me today (fingers crossed) 
have a great day everybody


----------



## rayray119

Morning,7.1 think I'm going to try a greggs pain au chocolate this morning with a flat white.(if they not sold by the time I get there they open 6 so there's poisbity)

Anyway looks like I need to reduce my even radio again as I dropped for the past 3 evenings but I've actually put my backfast one up..  I sure; there's something listening and as soon as you say to to yourself great that working it's like let's change things


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. Another day out today, going to Blenheim horse trials to watch the dressage. And if daughter has her way, a trip round the shopping village, where I stand in my £5 fleece gilet wondering how anyone could pay quite so much for the ones on display there.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning! 6.4. Nurse appointment today, shall see how much weight I've officially lost... (I checked on my scales last week and looked like a kg then)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> Another day out today, going to Blenheim horse trials . . .


I hope they are found not guilty. 

And it was 4.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Sad news folks. Both Mr Eggy and I failed Wordle this morning.   

We’re beyond devastated. Our streaks are broken, as are we. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  Waking BG was 5.9 today, not too bad, especially given some pesky lows around bedtime (when will I learn not to snack and take insulin just before bed!).

Going to try a basal test from lunch to dinner today to see how my Levemir is holding up in that part of the day.  I predict feeling pretty hungry by the evening lol !

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Wannie

After a restless night it is 6 for me this morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Sad news folks. Both Mr Eggy and I failed Wordle this morning.
> 
> We’re beyond devastated. Our streaks are broken, as are we. #firstworldproblems


Ah, glad we are in good company, OH, son, and I all failed this morning. It’s not a proper word, nobody uses it in the U.K.!


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. 
Might go down to witness The Queue but will not be joining it as I wouldn’t want to put my ankle through all that standing. 

Talking of ankles, I saw this elsewhere…


----------



## ColinUK

You lot sparked my interest so I had to. And I make no apologies.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rayray119 said:


> Morning,7.1 think I'm going to try a greggs pain au chocolate this morning with a flat white.(if they not sold by the time I get there they open 6 so there's poisbity)
> 
> Anyway looks like I need to reduce my even radio again as I dropped for the past 3 evenings but I've actually put my backfast one up..  I sure; there's something listening and as soon as you say to to yourself great that working it's like let's change things



That be diabetes fairy! Here she be!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Happy with 6.5 after a lie-in as going to lunch at 2:00pm so shifting day on an hour. 6.4 two days ago and unclear what happened yesterday morning?


----------



## Nige13

Good morning all   went to bed 4.1 and woke up 6.7 ( but did have one slice of wholemeal toast and peanut butter ) but still happy   have a great day/weekend


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 9 1 for me this morning managed 96% yesterday . Was starting to head down to the lower fours . So had a few jbs . See what today brings Have fun


----------



## rayray119

MikeyBikey said:


> That be diabetes fairy! Here she be! View attachment 22187


scarry


----------



## Lanny

09:31 BS 6.2 Ah! Better! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

+6 NR seems to have worked better with the BS control yesterday & I’m in target range this morning: a bit lower than I’d aimed for, 7-8mmol, as I don’t want to come down too much too fast; maybe go back to +4 today as my ear has improved?  I’m still a wee bit tingly! Neuropathy is an added little bit of a balancing act in that I don’t want to come down too fast!

Definitely a nip in the air the last few nights & gave in switching the heater on last night set to 20C, won’t come on at all at a lower temperature, JUST because I’m tingly from the fast drop overnight yesterday morning & the heat helped: I REALLY feel the colder temperatures!  It’s time for the duvet again as even the quilt/throw, for the autumn, isn’t quite enough: as usual in the summer I was just using the empty duvet cover!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Should be having a walk up to the village to day to pick up the car after its MOT. All good apart from a couple if tyres required, which I was expecting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ah, glad we are in good company, OH, son, and I all failed this morning. It’s not a proper word, nobody uses it in the U.K.!


Exactly! I demand a recount!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> You lot sparked my interest so I had to. And I make no apologies.
> 
> View attachment 22186


Cheat!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Ah, glad we are in good company, OH, son, and I all failed this morning. It’s not a proper word, nobody uses it in the U.K.!



Fasinated by all the comments I decided to have a look and became a Wordle Newbie! Where do you find the answer? I got l the letters bar the middle one and know it is not a V or a T. Lots would fit like G or C?


----------



## Docb

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.3
> BP 119/76
> Pulse 63
> 
> Got up at 4am and spent 2 hours trying to suss out a coding error in my App where something should have been displayed but wasn't. I went into every nook and cranny in the relevant parts of the code. Almost gave up. The code seemed fine. It suddenly dawned on me that late last night I had resized the area where the item should have been displayed...bingo...it turned out to be just one character space too small. Nothing to do with the code at all. Doh!!!
> 
> What a lot of wasted time. Feels good now that I have sussed it out though.



Have real empathy with your plight @Gwynn. Spent a couple of hours yesterday only to find that the code did not work because I had omitted a colon from a quite complicated statement extracting the temperature from the output of a sensor.

For reasons that are too complicated to go into, I am trying to make an ultrasonic tape measure using one of the ultrasonic sensors that are fitted to those doors that open when you approach them.  This involved some breadboarding and devising python code on a raspberry pi to read the sensor.  Got that done but had the problem that the measurements need to be corrected because the speed of sound is dependent on temperature.  So, temperature sensor went onto breadboard and more python code devised to read it.  Thats where the missing colon was one of the bugs encountered.  Next problem was to integrate the ultrasonic sensor code with the temperature sensor code.  That has now been done and debugged and I am now confident that the ceiling is 173 cm from my desk.  I have an ultrasonic tape measure with temperature compensation. 

Next problem is to make it portable, there is limited fun in measuring the height of your ceiling.  First problem is to get it off the breadboard and into a box and second problem is to make it independent of being plugged into the Pi. Got some ideas about that but then I will need to write and debug more software.  There is also the problem of figuring out why the ultrasonic sensor coupled to a Pi gives different readings to when it is controlled by an arduino.  Makes you wonder how it would behave if controlled by a PI Pico.

Who needs wordle or saduko when you have got a computer.

By the way, got a 7 this morning.  I'm wondering if you can take the back off my Accucheck Nano and wire it into a raspberry pi.


----------



## Fagor

7.4 
I'll take that as Ok as Libre-less (manual testing) for a couple of days due to MRI. Not worth using it for only two days - and don't have a spare.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.1 today

Getting so fed up of crap with the new house and I'm not even moved in yet! The new gas card with £100 on it still hasn;t arrived and then yesterday Bruce was called by Qapm saying there was something wrong with one of the smoke detectors (shame the WRB guy didn't tell him that when he did the service!) and the toilet rooms sink is leaking when the water is running, Bruce seriously can't take more time off so it'll be getting reported out of hours so it's an emergency, honestly the house should never have been let at the time it was!    xx


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Sad news folks. Both Mr Eggy and I failed Wordle this morning.
> 
> We’re beyond devastated. Our streaks are broken, as are we. #firstworldproblems


Thanks for that admission Elaine. Pleased it wasn't just me who failed. I am sure @Robin is going to laud it over us now with a 3 whilst she blemishes Blenheim with her £5 fleece body warmer (It can't be classed as a "gilet" unless you paid at least double that!!  ) .... Will they even allow you into the event? Isn't there a dress code.... especially on dressage day! Not that I am criticizing, as most of my gear comes out of Lidl these days..... just wish they sold long leather riding boots.... my lovely old comfortable ones just died last week (the zip broke and not enough life in them to make replacement an option )

Edited to add.... Guess who didn't read all the posts before making that comment!!  Quite shocked that Robin (and family) didn't get it either but why does it not surprise me that @ColinUK got it in 3 though  . I was a bit peeved because I actually got it right on the last attempt and then had a rethink before I hit the send and changed it to a more plausible word.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Have real empathy with your plight @Gwynn. Spent a couple of hours yesterday only to find that the code did not work because I had omitted a colon from a quite complicated statement extracting the temperature from the output of a sensor.
> 
> For reasons that are too complicated to go into, I am trying to make an ultrasonic tape measure using one of the ultrasonic sensors that are fitted to those doors that open when you approach them.  This involved some breadboarding and devising python code on a raspberry pi to read the sensor.  Got that done but had the problem that the measurements need to be corrected because the speed of sound is dependent on temperature.  So, temperature sensor went onto breadboard and more python code devised to read it.  Thats where the missing colon was one of the bugs encountered.  Next problem was to integrate the ultrasonic sensor code with the temperature sensor code.  That has now been done and debugged and I am now confident that the ceiling is 173 cm from my desk.  I have an ultrasonic tape measure with temperature compensation.
> 
> Next problem is to make it portable, there is limited fun in measuring the height of your ceiling.  First problem is to get it off the breadboard and into a box and second problem is to make it independent of being plugged into the Pi. Got some ideas about that but then I will need to write and debug more software.  There is also the problem of figuring out why the ultrasonic sensor coupled to a Pi gives different readings to when it is controlled by an arduino.  Makes you wonder how it would behave if controlled by a PI Pico.
> 
> Who needs wordle or saduko when you have got a computer.
> 
> By the way, got a 7 this morning.  I'm wondering if you can take the back off my Accucheck Nano and wire it into a raspberry pi.


Eh?


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for that admission Elaine. Pleased it wasn't just me who failed. I am sure @Robin is going to laud it over us now with a 3 whilst she blemishes Blenheim with her £5 fleece body warmer (It can't be classed as a "gilet" unless you paid at least double that!!  ) .... Will they even allow you into the event? Isn't there a dress code.... especially on dressage day! Not that I am criticizing, as most of my gear comes out of Lidl these days..... just wish they sold long leather riding boots.... my lovely old comfortable ones just died last week (the zip broke and not enough life in them to make replacement an option )
> 
> Edited to add.... Guess who didn't read all the posts before making that comment!!  Quite shocked that Robin (and family) didn't get it either but why does it not surprise me that @ColinUK got it in 3 though  . I was a bit peeved because I actually got it right on the last attempt and then had a rethink before I hit the send and changed it to a more plausible word.


I did the same. Thought “ that’s not a word” I had four in the correct place, then went through all the remaining letters and kept pressing until a word, which I have never heard of or seen,  announced it was a word but not THE word. Ooh I was mad!


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Fasinated by all the comments I decided to have a look and became a Wordle Newbie! Where do you find the answer? I got l the letters bar the middle one and know it is not a V or a T. Lots would fit like G or C?


If you don’t get it it tells you the answer in black letters at the top. It’s a toughie today. 
Be careful, it’s very addictive.


----------



## rebrascora

Anyway, it was 7.5 for me this morning and a nice straight line overnight despite a 1.5u Fiasp correction at bedtime when I was 8.1 and a whopping 4 unit increase in Levemir last night. Looks like it was a good decision though and I am back up to 96% in range for the past 7 days with a much better 3% below. Hopefully my previous stats will be long gone before my next consultant appointment and lost in the mists of time.  

Car seller last night was "dodgy as owt" (one of those loveable rogues... full of patter! ) but car is good so I have lots of checks to do before I buy it but have left a small deposit with him, which I accept I may lose.


----------



## gll

Was woken up by low alarm (mines set to 5 while I am still tweaking things) so "fixed" that by getting up and going to the loo which bumped me up enough to snooze some more. Its not often that I am glad of that "perk".
I actually scanned 10 mins before libre alarm and have 0 recollection of doing it.

Anyway got up with a 6.8 

wordle  Had 1 2 4 and 5 in place by 2nd guess and still failed it


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg makes sense to me. Scary that


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. I overslept this morning but it was 7.6. I'm so glad its Friday, i feel physically and mentally exhausted! Most nights i've just got home from work and sat, in silence.

I managed Wordle in 5. I got 4 greens by the third go but had no idea and just kept picking random letters until i got one that was in the word list. What is it anyway?!

I hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> What is it anyway?!


Assuming everyone who is going to attempt it already has, the word is the American for what I'd call a vegetable peeler.


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Assuming everyone who is going to attempt it already has, the word is the American for what I'd call a vegetable peeler.


Ah, right. Thank you.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Will they even allow you into the event? Isn't there a dress code.... especially on dressage day


I hid behind Daughter, who was wearing a slightly more respectable gilet (nowhere near the price of a Schöffel) and a flamboyant fedora. And boy, did we need them, and our windproof coats. It was lovely and warm and sunny….except when you sat in the stand to watch the dressage, where it was in the shade, with a freezing North wind blowing across, We kept having to exit for a coffee and a warm up in the sun!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Assuming everyone who is going to attempt it already has, the word is the American for what I'd call a vegetable peeler.


I’m going to have to look that up!


----------



## MikeyBikey

freesia said:


> Ah, right. Thank you.



And I thought it was a person who  completed a round of golf in par!


----------



## Lucyr

Is there an award for latest waking reading? Sorry i'm late, i was 6.7. Continued the porridge adjustments to mark our move towards winter, same approach as yesterday but obviously completely different results because thats how diabetes works...

Had the GP today. I don't have blood cancer or anything else sinister causing my high white blood cells which was good news. Go back in a couple of weeks so he can check my nerves as life is still just one constant migraine, await advice from the CFS clinic on coping with life better, and book a repeat blood test to keep an eye on iron and white cells every few months.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today. I’m assuming everyone is still snuggled up in bed. 2 degrees this morning and a bit of ground frost! Blimey! I had to put a jacket on yesterday for the first time in months. It was lovely and sunny but a very bitter northerly wind. Resisted flicking on the heating, we don’t want to put it on until we return from our holidays next month, don’t know if we’ll last if this cold weather keeps up. 

Going out tonight to an authors’ event. Two of my favourite crime writers, MW Craven ( who is a local lad) and Scottish Noir writer Stuart MacBride. Both discussing their latest books. Should be good fun, both write about quite gory things at times, but with a generous hint of humour and great characters. Looking forward to that. It’s in our Catherdral’s new fratry which I’ve never visited. 

Have a good day and put an extra woolly on, step away from the central heating controls!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! And last evening's 8.1 was followed by an 8.0 this morning.  But was it steady overnight, did it dip, or it go up at some stage? 

_Note: I used an Oxford comma in case the new health minister is dipping in health forums? _


----------



## freesia

Good morning. New sensor says 8.6, finger prick 7.4. Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

freesia said:


> Good morning. New sensor says 8.6, finger prick 7.4. Wordle in 3 today.



Took me six!


----------



## rayray119

10.8 but I but did have some chocolate before bed last night find I do rise in the morning anyway.(I checked at 1 lady night as I woke up and it was 8.8)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, an unprecedented 4.3 on my new sensor, which I’ve just started up, having put it on last night. Assumed it was telling porkies, so checked with a fingerprick. No, it’s working fine, 4.7 on the meter!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 this morning. C’est tout.


----------



## Eternal422

Morning everyone!  3.8 this morning.  Good excuse to have some toast for breakfast (with 1U less insulin than normal to help bring BG up a bit).  

This diabetes game reminds me a bit of those little puzzles you used to get with a ball bearing you have to move through a maze (if you’re of an age you’ll no doubt remember those!).


----------



## Lucyr

7.3 this morning. Better get on with porridge experiment 3


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Took me six!
> 
> View attachment 22193


And failed dismissally at octordle!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Lanny

09:22 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Back to normal NR by the end, for dinner, of yesterday as +4 was a teeny bit too much for breakfast & +2 for lunch sent me down to BS 4.2 about 5.5 hours later so, my ear is almost back to normal now!


----------



## Colin g

5.0 for me this morning . Flatlined all night after the high spike at tea time . Hope everyone is well. Have a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.6 for me.

Some more good news on the band front. It looks like we've been asked to play at the Wave Gotik Treffen in Leipzig next year. It's the largest and best Goth/darkwave festival. I'll be my fourth time and one I've wanted to do again since we re re re formed. Fingers crossed or perhaps I should say ich drücke die Daumen.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

khskel said:


> Morning all and a 6.6 for me.
> 
> Some more good news on the band front. It looks like we've been asked to play at the Wave Gotik Treffen in Leipzig next year. It's the largest and best Goth/darkwave festival. I'll be my fourth time and one I've wanted to do again since we re re re formed. Fingers crossed or perhaps I should say ich drücke die Daumen.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



 Viel Glück!


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning all, and it is a 5.3 for me this sunny but chilly morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

Morning All. 6.1 for me today. Slightly sore eye / feels bruised from eye injection yesterday the 10th in 18 months. It is stabilising though which is good. Plus the eye team are totally lovely which makes it slightly less stressful. 
Have a good rest of the day. I’m doing absolutely nothing for a change !


----------



## Wannie

4.8 for me this morning at 6.30am


----------



## Lanny

Well, I’m popular today with family visits one after the other: SO out of breath running for the door without enough time to fully recover my heart rate; recovering my breath is faster but, with HR still elevated in between each visit my breath gets shorter faster anyway!

3 visits in short duration as my family are going to HK on 11/10 & a wee bit of harkening news in that dad’s awake but, still very poorly, of course so, still may very well be the last chance for the family to see him!

Ehish! All that red tape & CV quarantine stuff takes time & a bit of a headache!

Maybe dad WILL make it to his 95th birthday on 04/10 after all?


----------



## gll

Hey all. 6.8 and 93% time in range


----------



## lsw1997

ruthelliot said:


> Ben was a disappointing 12.6!


I can beat that with 16.5


----------



## rebrascora

It was 3.7 on the Libre for me this morning but as soon as I swung my legs out of bed it was heading upwards so no need for any carbs. Didn't double check with a finger prick but would be very surprised if I was actually hypo.... probably mid 4s but no way of knowing for sure now


----------



## Bloden

Evenin’ all. 6.8 for me this mornin’. 

I hope your dad improves and gets to celebrate his birthday @Lanny. (((Hugs))).


----------



## freesia

We're at the theatre atm. Just checked my levels during the interval. 16.8 going up fast!!!! Oopps, i totally misjudged the meal before. Oh well, we're having a good time. 3u correction just gone in and the second part of the show still to come..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## rayray119

6.7


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning!  A 4.5 this morning. I was so surprised I pricked another finger and got 4.4. Celebrated with two cups of tea as quite dry.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Up at 5am (late for me). Very dark now in the mornings.

BG 4.8
BP 113/71
Pulse 64

I think I will join you @MikeyBikey and have an extra diabetes busting cup of tea. 

Nothing much planned for today.

It has quite suddenly turned cold here. The wind seems to be picking up and the clouds are dark and foreboding. Not sure I want to go out walking this morning. Maybe this afternoon instead.

Sweet and sour chicken with garden peas for tea. Yessss!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rebrascora

4.3 for me today. It was 5.2 when the alarm first went off at 6.30 but I was too tired and it was too cold to get up so I am not claiming it and had another half hour's snooze. Still cold but I am a little more awake now that I have had a coffee. Must head out as we are back for the second day of competition today.... cone driving and animals are to feed and muck out first! Let's hope we don't have a disaster as I think we did reasonably well yesterday.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.9 here. 

Had a v nice day out yesterday - we visited Milford Haven Waterfront for a coffee, then accidentally happened upon a Farm Shop and cafe near Tenby on our way home. Sat in a field, staring at more fields, cows, sheep, and little black pigs being fed by excited children, and had a v nice lunch. They even sold beer, so hubby was happy. 

Anyone got to the bottom of Libre’s rubbish alarms yet? Mine only work in Swansea LOL. Unfortunately, I don’t live in Swansea. Luckily, my body woke me up last night in time to treat a hypo. What is the point of them? Hmph.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.5.6 today. 

Not as cold as yesterday morning thank goodness. We lit our fire yesterday to take the chill off the place, then inevitably got too hot as the sun shone through the living room window! I had to decamp to the kitchen at the back of the house! 

Today will be a “ bitty” day as mother-in -law is coming home from hospital after 10 days of bedblocking. They wouldn’t release her until another care package was put in place, ( she did receive carers three times a day) but the care company went into liquidation the day after she went into hospital!  She is being brought home at 10 this morning on a “ release to assess” basis. To see if she can manage, if not they will take her back to hospital and try and get her in a care home on a temporary basis. Apart from being old, mild dementia and having health anxieties, which she has had all her life, there’s nothing wrong with with her. She’s had every test/ scan whilst in hospital and she’s fine. She’s loved the attention she’s being getting whilst in, she’s been laughing and joking with the nurses, wandering about the ward ( she does neither at home). I fear the late night  phone calls saying she’s not well will soon start again. Perhaps a care home might be for the best. It’s sad and I hope I never become a burden to my children like that. It’s very wearing for her sons, two of who have health conditions of their own to deal with. Mr Eggy and his next brother down, are in their 60s  and have had eight heart attacks between them! 

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## gll

morning everyone. Not slept again (kinda all sorts of backwards with sleep)
8.6 but been a rough night. 
Had "dinner" about midnight. Totalled up carbs, prepped food (it was a cold meal), sat down, logged all on libre app, waited 10 mins and ate. After a couple of hours I'm thinking that I was spiking quicker than usual. After 4 hours I was still going up so came to the conclusion that I did everything but actually inject .
Of course it would be when I am keeping rubbish hours too with no one awake/online to ask since DSN and I haven't discussed corrections that involve me being a total derp. Took an educated guess and so far, all's well with some wiggle room for the tail end of my fast acting.
I actually had a 100% in range at one point yesterday too - blew that right outta the water 
Oh well, lesson learned 

Hope you all have a great day, will play catch up when I get up.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 

Well the spike in the theater last night peaked at 18 and took 6u and several hours to bring down before i was happy to go to bed. I woke this morning to 6.7, a sluggish headache and feeling hungry. No idea why the meal caused the spike as i've had it before with no problems. Maybe they changed the ingredients in the sauce. Never mind, it was a one off and the show was fantastic so a good night was had.

Not much planned for today apart from some cleaning and washing. Have a good day.


----------



## Ali11782

Still a bit all over the place on days so not be coming onto forum. 
Was at like 9 this morning then got out of bed and was up to 12 pretty much instantly. 3miles walk done and back down to 9, insulin taken and now time for Greek yog, but granola and rasp plus a small banana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.8 for me today.   Definitely feeling a bit chilly here too.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here. No idea where these 4s are coming from, I’m not going low in the night, just not having a dawn rise. I’ve reduced my morning basal by a couple of units too, having had to ratchet up by a couple of units a few weeks ago.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 6.1 for me this morning. Busy day ahead . House work . Cooking the joint for dinner dog walking


----------



## freesia

Managed Wordle in 3 again today.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 and wordle in 4 today.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all.5.6 today.
> 
> Not as cold as yesterday morning thank goodness. We lit our fire yesterday to take the chill off the place, then inevitably got too hot as the sun shone through the living room window! I had to decamp to the kitchen at the back of the house!
> 
> Today will be a “ bitty” day as mother-in -law is coming home from hospital after 10 days of bedblocking. They wouldn’t release her until another care package was put in place, ( she did receive carers three times a day) but the care company went into liquidation the day after she went into hospital!  She is being brought home at 10 this morning on a “ release to assess” basis. To see if she can manage, if not they will take her back to hospital and try and get her in a care home on a temporary basis. Apart from being old, mild dementia and having health anxieties, which she has had all her life, there’s nothing wrong with with her. She’s had every test/ scan whilst in hospital and she’s fine. She’s loved the attention she’s being getting whilst in, she’s been laughing and joking with the nurses, wandering about the ward ( she does neither at home). I fear the late night  phone calls saying she’s not well will soon start again. Perhaps a care home might be for the best. It’s sad and I hope I never become a burden to my children like that. It’s very wearing for her sons, two of who have health conditions of their own to deal with. Mr Eggy and his next brother down, are in their 60s  and have had eight heart attacks between them!
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.


It is very sad to see older people when they start to deteriorate but there are few options. My Gran was unable to take care of herself and went into a carehome but she absolutely loved it, there was people of her generation to talk to and things going on all the time. Mind you I am talking about 40 years ago.
Sometimes difficult decisions have to be made.
I hope she gets on OK when home.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

No plans for today so may have a bash at sampling a nice crunchy guitar sound to use live. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> It is very sad to see older people when they start to deteriorate but there are few options. My Gran was unable to take care of herself and went into a carehome but she absolutely loved it, there was people of her generation to talk to and things going on all the time. Mind you I am talking about 40 years ago.
> Sometimes difficult decisions have to be made.
> I hope she gets on OK when home.


My folks are starting to age more rapidly. They’re 80 and 82 so it’s understandable that they’re aging of course. 
They both have heart issues and various bits of arthritis, dodgy knees etc. 
As they’ve got loving children we’ve always said they’d never go in to a home. Not willingly anyway. We’d just take them to the top landing and grease up a tea tray and leave the rest to nature.


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon everyone.  My laptop webcam packed up and the laptop had to be taken away to be repaired. Turned out that the cost of replacing it was very high and the suggestion was that I install  an external camera.  Pablo has just delivered it and my laptop back to me but  I have not tried it yet. I need the camera because the only contact that I have with my family and friends is via Zoom, I could see them but they could not see me -frustrating.
Inane chatter?  no it is not I enjoy reading the posts, the only things I skip are anything to do with sport or Wordle, neitther of which I have any interest in.  
My readings have been normal, lowest was 3.3 and the highest 8.1.  I had two 5.1's and a 5.3.
Well there we are, back on track.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Managed Wordle in 3 again today.


Me too.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> My folks are starting to age more rapidly. They’re 80 and 82 so it’s understandable that they’re aging of course.
> They both have heart issues and various bits of arthritis, dodgy knees etc.
> As they’ve got loving children we’ve always said they’d never go in to a home. Not willingly anyway. We’d just take them to the top landing and grease up a tea tray and leave the rest to nature.


No one is in a position to take her in. She can’t do stairs or steps anymore. And as awful as it sounds I’m not sure I’d want to be looking after grandchildren and an elderly relative. The sandwich generation is very real these days I’m afraid. I think a care home will be much more suitable as she’ll get the care and company she needs. Living with relatives is fraught with resentment. I definitely wouldn’t saddle my children with that burden, they have their own lives to live. I’m all for going to Switzerland if that time came.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  My laptop webcam packed up and the laptop had to be taken away to be repaired. Turned out that the cost of replacing it was very high and the suggestion was that I install  an external camera.  Pablo has just delivered it and my laptop back to me but  I have not tried it yet. I need the camera because the only contact that I have with my family and friends is via Zoom, I could see them but they could not see me -frustrating.
> Inane chatter?  no it is not I enjoy reading the posts, the only things I skip are anything to do with sport or Wordle, neitther of which I have any interest in.
> My readings have been normal, lowest was 3.3 and the highest 8.1.  I had two 5.1's and a 5.3.
> Well there we are, back on track.


Glad to see you back Michael.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> No one is in a position to take her in. She can’t do stairs or steps anymore. And as awful as it sounds I’m not sure I’d want to be looking after grandchildren and an elderly relative. The sandwich generation is very real these days I’m afraid. I think a care home will be much more suitable as she’ll get the care and company she needs. Living with relatives is fraught with resentment. I definitely wouldn’t saddle my children with that burden, they have their own lives to live. I’m all for going to Switzerland if that time came.


Our kids threaten us with a one way ticket to Switzerland when the time comes, and I’m all for it!
 I think you’ve got to do whatever will preserve your health, life and sanity, @eggyg, I ended up doing more and more for my mother, when I’d got young children, and although she had carers in, we lurched from crisis to crisis, I can remember getting my son ready for school, taking both kids with me round to my mother's house, plonking them in front of the telly and telling the 5 yr old to call me if the 2 yr old got up to mischief, then going upstairs to sort my mother out, when she’d had a fall, or got bronchitis etc. And she was an expert at unpicking any care package we put in place.  Eventually she had a fall and broke a femur, and then fell and broke the other while she was in a rehabilitation place, and we decided she had to go into a home. I could never have coped with her living with us. I felt such an overwhelming sense of relief, that my burden had been lifted, but of course, I also felt guilty for feeling that way.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Our kids threaten us with a one way ticket to Switzerland when the time comes, and I’m all for it!
> I think you’ve got to do whatever will preserve your health, life and sanity, @eggyg, I ended up doing more and more for my mother, when I’d got young children, and although she had carers in, we lurched from crisis to crisis, I can remember getting my son ready for school, taking both kids with me round to my mother's house, plonking them in front of the telly and telling the 5 yr old to call me if the 2 yr old got up to mischief, then going upstairs to sort my mother out, when she’d had a fall, or got bronchitis etc. And she was an expert at unpicking any care package we put in place.  Eventually she had a fall and broke a femur, and then fell and broke the other while she was in a rehabilitation place, and we decided she had to go into a home. I could never have coped with her living with us. I felt such an overwhelming sense of relief, that my burden had been lifted, but of course, I also felt guilty for feeling that way.


Mr Eggy always feels guilty and it puts such a strain on us at times. He has four living brothers. Two live away ( and are half brothers, his mother’s step sons), one is 72 the other almost 70. Mr Eggy the eldest of her natural sons and the only one retired so a lot of things come down to him. LPAs were sorted by him, all her finances are dealt with by him and he visits the most as he’s not working of course. She calls him first because his name begins with a B and is first on her phone menu, he jokes about changing it to “Zara’s grandad! “It’s wearing for him at times. To tell the honest truth it’s why we go away a lot, it’s the only time we can get a full break away from both child care and elderly parent care. We can’t just dash round, his brothers have to step up. Now I feel guilty for saying all that.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Glad to see you back Michael.


Here here. Glad to hear you’re well and it was just a computer problem keeping you off the boards. Welcome back!


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.5 for me at 8.15 this fine sunny morning.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Falling behind 

4.9 yesterday and 5.7 today. Nurse was very happy with my blood sugars, and weight loss (over 12lb and 2 points down on BMI) which she put partly down to sugars being better (I think it's more due to vegetables containing less calories than bread/potatoes/pasta myself...)

We've agreed that I'll introduce a bit more carbs now as I'm not sure I could maintain the last 3 weeks long term, and see if in another 3 weeks sugars are still OK with what I think I will be able to maintain. I think having had that low carb (sometimes only 40-50g carbs) break will make it easier to maintain medium-ish carbs than it would have been to go straight to medium-ish carbs. If blood sugars still stay in range then she's hopeful that HbA1c will show reversal/remission in 4 months.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy always feels guilty and it puts such a strain on us at times. He has four living brothers. Two live away ( and are half brothers, his mother’s step sons), one is 72 the other almost 70. Mr Eggy the eldest of her natural sons and the only one retired so a lot of things come down to him. LPAs were sorted by him, all her finances are dealt with by him and he visits the most as he’s not working of course. She calls him first because his name begins with a B and is first on her phone menu, he jokes about changing it to “Zara’s grandad! “It’s wearing for him at times. To tell the honest truth it’s why we go away a lot, it’s the only time we can get a full break away from both child care and elderly parent care. We can’t just dash round, his brothers have to step up. Now I feel guilty for saying all that.


Don't feel guilty. I think we all have to say things aloud to get them off our chest before they fester. 

I have a friend who i speak to when caring for/listening to mum (who is 83 and who is having to care for dad with dementia, blind and deaf) just gets too much. Social Services just don't want to know because dad says no to everything but mum has her own health problems and is struggling.


----------



## Wannie

5.1 for me at 6.30 this morning after not much sleep/rest, and busy from the get go this morning. 
@eggyg Unfortunately we do feel guilty when we can't provide ongoing care for loved ones, today I think it is harder than it was for the last generation, generally, people are becoming increasingly frail at a greater age, therefore children and grandchildren are older with many more commitments and less free time.  Better to speak your thoughts out loud than as @freesia said letting them fester. It was known in the 1980's and 90's that an ageing population would need more help and care, than in previous years.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## ColinUK

Definitely the start of a cold. Sinuses a little blocked. And those combined have helped the DF give me an 8.1 this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.1
BP 119/79
Pulse 60

How on earth can I keep to my diet when my wife makes three (!) Cakes !!! And very nice they are too.
It looks like I will have to do a longer walk this morning to burn off all that cake 

Today, except for the exercise, nothing planned.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Wannie

4.9 this morning at 6.45, Looking after my granddaughters today as Mummy and Daddy have to work and school & nursery closed today. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  5.3 this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.6 for me - shouldn't have eaten those extra oat cakes with a couple of individual cheddars after supper! 

Anybody going to London for the State Funeral today?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6 today. 

We’re off out walking today, venturing into the Lake District to Brothers Water. We don’t visit in the summer months as it’s far too busy, but we reckon it may be quiet today. We’ll see, there might be others who don’t do mass grief like me. I’ll catch the highlights of the funeral on tonight’s news. 

Have a good day whatever your choices are.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lucyr

9.3 here this morning. Upped the porridge prebolus to an hour and did everything on work timings, even going to go for a walk as I would normally walk to work, to get this figured out. Then hopefully should have breakfast sorted and can move onto figuring out a work packed lunch!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.2 here.

Our hazel trees are dropping their nuts like nobody’s business, so I’ll be doing some cracking and roasting in between tidying up in the jungle / garden. Like you @eggyg I’ll catch up with the funeral on the news tonight.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. I'll be watching the funeral live on TV, then going out for a walk, haven’t got time for a catch up this evening, it’s Only Connect and University Challenge.


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 on the new Libre for me today, 3.8 finger prick and been in the red most of the night apparently  despite 2 carb top ups at 11.30pm (I climbed into bed at 8pm as I was shattered) and 3.55am. I clearly got my evening Levemir very wrong last night and my Libre stats which I had just built back up to 96% last night after being really on the ball over the weekend are now totally shocking again. Funny how the carbs through the night had almost no impact but a coffee this morning is sending my levels into orbit! It must have woken my liver up. I don't even drink it that strong!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.7 here. I'll be watching the funeral live on TV, then going out for a walk, haven’t got time for a catch up this evening, it’s Only Connect and University Challenge.



I enjoy Mastermind as well although there are very few specialist questions I can answer!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.1 for me. 

I shall watch parts of the funeral. I just can't sit still all day and watch though. It feels odd around here this morning. You can usually hear traffic, trains, see people going past in their cars. Theres nothing happening outside.


----------



## notmez

5.6 this morning and I'm happy with that considering I had a takeaway last night. Spent ages and ages going over all the menus trying to work out what I can and shouldnt have. (2nd takeaway since diagnosis)

 Decided in the end f-it  and ordered a Chinese,
but still tried to be good so I ordered the usual stir-fried veg in a not sweet sauce  but didn't bother with any noodles or rice.

I ordered the fake duck and pancakes, allowing for that to be my carb instead of noodles.

Anyway so instead of 20mins for delivery they end up taking over an hour so before they turned up I've already made a bit of green salad and eaten that so by the time the food arrived i wasn't as hungry, finished the pancake dish and had a tiny bit of the veg... Turns out I was better behaved than I expected last night and now have leftovers for lunch. 

Also threw out the free prawn cracker things straight away so I'm not even tempted, even though I asked them not to bring any.


----------



## freesia

Just totally failed Wordle. I got 4 greens on the second go but there were too many options.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.2 for me today.

God bless our Queen on her final journey today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something again today

Bruce claimed a house special yesterday

Sorry I've not been around much lately, this new house stuff is really getting to us, the new gas card still hasn't turned up, the shower isn't working, sure I mentioned the smoke detector not working already and also the leak at the basin in the toilet room, the leak was fixed today, called it in as an emergency even though there's a basin in the bathroom Bruce could use but easier as he got the day off for the bank holiday too, thankfully the plumber had the bit that was needed in the van otherwise it would have been put down as needs further repairs! 

We've both just had enough as what should be a happy time is just full of problems

His dad hasn't even arranged for the cooker to be wired in yet (being in trade world he want's it to be someone he's done jobs with) I'm feeling VERY uncomfortable about it as I'm supposed to be moving in next week which means I'm going to have to change my whole eating regime which most of you will know is not going to be easy for me  xx


----------



## Lanny

09:57 BS 7.3

Forgot to check in yesterday 09:53 BS 7.3 as well! A bit of consistency is very nice! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just watched the Scottish pipers of the navy marched past on the iPlayer!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.1 for me this morning . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Jenny65

6.7 for me.   I decided to try and trick the system, I took my meter upstairs to bed so I could stay in bed and avoid the FOTF syndrome.  But its still higher than I would like. I was hoping for the 5s.  I even had a lie in this morning and red wine last night (the lengths we go to for the sake of a lower reading )

Anyway I was hungry as way past my breakfast time, I had Spanish omelette for brunch (38 carbs but as thats breakfast and lunch I guess its half that for each meal)   I will be interested to see at 1pm what my levels are as for full disclosure,  quite a bit of potato was harmed in the making of that omelette.   Potatos so far are being kind to me, I can tolerate mash, roast potatos in moderation so want to see what happens after eating this omelette.  I should have added a salad but my mind is in breakfast mode and doesnt equate breakfast and lettuce.  I had one of my strawberry benecol drinks and will have lots of veg with my dinner to make up for it.

Anyone planning on watching the funeral today?


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
I didn’t test when I first woke up, but BS was 8.0 about an hour ago (before breakfast)

Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## 42istheanswer

7.0 when I first got up (but that was fairly late on and I'd woken a couple of times). 6.0 pre- lunch, which was when I first actually ate something


----------



## 42istheanswer

I watched the funeral itself, but not all the procession afterwards


----------



## gll

Hey all. Still on broken sleep pattern but...

Would be even happier about it if I didn't feel like throwing up at these levels 
(Its only orange because alarms are set to 5 due to changes in doses and wanted an extra safety net.)


----------



## DianeS

5.4 today.  4.8 yesterday, seem to be on a streak of high 4's to low 5's - pretty happy with that. 

Watched the funeral service and some of the marching afterwards..... Doubt I could keep watching till late evening though......


----------



## Lanny

I really enjoyed the bagpipes played by the navy! 

Anyone else had to do a quick rethink when hearing, or maybe some were singing too, The National Anthem at Windsor afterwards: it was SO automatic before; need to change Queen to King & her to him! 

I kept think “Prince Charles” when noting the close family members marching: there’s Princess Anne etc; had to stop & rethink that’s KING Charles! 

My family especially, my parents, both of them, always called him Cha Li jai meaning Charles, my parents couldn’t pronounce Charles, son but, The Queen was “Yen Ye Haung”, The Queen & NEVER Elizabeth!  Now we’ll have to call him “Haung De” The King: we shouldn’t call him “Cha Li  jai” anymore; not respectable!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Woke at 2:30 for some reason so did a BG - 6.0. As I was thirsty made a cuppa and did Wordle in 3!. Now hopefully a few more hours sleep and another BG in a few hours. Hopefully DF or DP don't spoil things!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.7


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 8.8 for me


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'6. 

I finally swapped to reusable pens for both my insulins. They are a tiny bit heavier than disposables and so feel more "solid" to me, in a way. I also like the look, I showed them to my friend yesterday maybe a bit too excited haha. Oh, little joys!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today after a lie-in


----------



## ColinUK

Another 8.1 this morning and definitely full of cold. 
Yesterday, besides the funeral, shall officially be known as The Great Heating Switch-On Day of 2022. 

Oh and I’m not happy with you lot! Not at all! 
How come nobody’s once mentioned that All That Glitters is back on BBC2? I only stumbled upon it by chance and now have all of the latest series to catch up with! 
For those not in the know it’s a jewellery making version of Bake Off or Pottery Throw Down and it’s worth a watch if you like this sort of thing.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. A very nice 5.6 today and a unicorn! That’s what accidentally doing two Wainwrights does for you. Bit extreme TBF! 

Drove to Brothers Water as planned, us and quite a few others it seemed, as we struggled to get a car parking space. Do we do a gentle ( ish) stroll around the small lake taking in Dovedale or do we follow all these folks up that thar hill? It doesn’t look too tasking.  Mr Eggy got the OS opened on his phone and devised a route. Of course what we saw as the top, wasn’t! We should have known that, but we had our rose coloured specs on!  Seven hours later, we got back to the car! Disheveled, sticky and clammy, yesterday turned out to be quite warm, we’d ascended over 600 meters, approximately 2000ft, 6.5 miles, bagged two summits and descended through the bog of hell and very large rocky rocks! I was in agony, I had done something to my left ankle and was aching all over. It was fabulous, once I’d had a shower, my tea and a can of Diet Coke! Googled the summits we’d hit and they were both Wainwrights. High Harcop Dodd and Little Hart Crag ( it didn’t feel little). Only us!
I don’t feel too bad this morning, ankle still a bit tender but everything else feels fine, at the moment, extra childcare today, Zara’s other grandparents have selfishly gone on yet another cruise, that’s three this year!  Not sure we’ll be able to even walk to the park today, we’ll see.

Have a good Tuesday. 

Photo of my unicorn day and the “little” fell we climbed! It didn’t look that bad from that angle!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Another 8.1 this morning and definitely full of cold.
> Yesterday, besides the funeral, shall officially be known as The Great Heating Switch-On Day of 2022.
> 
> Oh and I’m not happy with you lot! Not at all!
> How come nobody’s once mentioned that All That Glitters is back on BBC2? I only stumbled upon it by chance and now have all of the latest series to catch up with!
> For those not in the know it’s a jewellery making version of Bake Off or Pottery Throw Down and it’s worth a watch if you like this sort of thing.


My daughter watched that last year, she really enjoyed it, she hadn’t mentioned it this year. I wonder if she’s missed it too! Oops! 
Re the “cold”. It’s  taken me over two weeks to shake mine off. First time without a sore throat on Sunday, it was great. Just about the whole family has had it, it just keep getting passed on and on. Hopefully it’ll be short lived.


----------



## grovesy

It started about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. 5.8 here.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, take your pick, I woke at 6.30am and was 5.3. Dozed off for half an hour, woke up again lying on my left arm, and was 3.3. Ten minutes later I was 6.8 with an upwards arrow. I expect it’ll settle back down a bit lower when the algorithm realises I haven't just eaten a sticky bun.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! Woke at 2:30 for some reason so did a BG - 6.0. As I was thirsty made a cuppa and did Wordle in 3!. Now hopefully a few more hours sleep and another BG in a few hours. Hopefully DF or DP don't spoil things! View attachment 22216



And another 6.0 a few hours later. A few double sixes would have been useful in the days people played board games. I tried to teach somebody chess a few years ago and they asked me "Isn't there a simple chess?" '(


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> And another 6.0 a few hours later. A few double sixes would have been useful in the days people played board games. I tried to teach somebody chess a few years ago and they asked me "Isn't there a simple chess?" '(


There’s speed chess which starts with fewer pieces.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.

4.7 for me this morning which was not much short of a miracle as I was on 9.2 at bedtime but really fancied an Options hot chocolate with a little shot of rum. Shot myself 2.5 units and 5 units of evening basal which caused me to hypo the night before but levels were high so thought I might need it. Sipped my hot choc slowly but scanned 11.8 with a vertical upward arrow when I climbed into bed half an hour later and I wasn't having that, so I jabbed another 1.5 units and crashed at 11.30pm. Apparently I scanned at 2.42am and I was on 7.0 and there was a slow decline from there to my waking reading. I don't know what they put in those "Options" drinks but it is like rocket fuel. Won't be buying any more once this jar is empty. I only have one every once in a blue moon but will have to find an alternative.

@MikeyBikey Congrats on getting Wordle in 3 but just telling us would have been preferable to showing those of us who hadn't done it yet the answer.  Oh well, I can still play Quordle and Octordle this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 4.7 for me this morning which was not much short of a miracle as I was on 9.2 at bedtime but really fancied an Options hot chocolate with a little shot of rum. Shot myself 2.5 units and 5 units of evening basal which caused me to hypo the night before but levels were high so thought I might need it. Sipped my hot choc slowly but scanned 11.8 with a vertical upward arrow when I climbed into bed half an hour later and I wasn't having that, so I jabbed another 1.5 units and crashed at 11.30pm. Apparently I scanned at 2.42am and I was on 7.0 and there was a slow decline from there to my waking reading. I don't know what they put in those "Options" drinks but it is like rocket fuel. Won't be buying any more once this jar is empty. I only have one every once in a blue moon but will have to find an alternative.
> 
> @MikeyBikey Congrats on getting Wordle in 3 but just telling us would have been preferable to showing those of us who hadn't done it yet the answer.  Oh well, I can still play Quordle and Octordle this morning.



Opps, sorry I was so (over) excited at getting it three two days running I missed the letters peeping out the top!


----------



## Lucyr

7.3 this morning. Bg is nice and flat through the bowl of porridge. Still got a headache though and it’s been more than a week now. First day back in the office since being ill again today, so see if that helps or makes it worse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Opps, sorry I was so (over) excited at getting it three two days running I missed the letters peeping out the top!



@rebrascora "Now you see it, now you don't"! magician emoji


----------



## 42istheanswer

I was thinking I hadn't seen it   

7.2 today. I think I can blame stress, youngest kid not really well - had a runny nose last couple of days and wasn't up this morning (sacrilege, the child is almost always up before me as wakes by 6.30am usually!) and complained of being dizzy when I checked on them. Thankfully the covid LFT I got them to do is negative, so I think just a cold but kept them off school anyway as them going in feeling dizzy doesn't tend to work out well. Means I'm working from home this morning


----------



## Barrowman

And its a 5.6 for me this morning, not bad after eating half a bar of black chocolate last night along with a muffin in the evening.


----------



## Nige13

Mine was a pretty high 7 this morning - probably the potatoes I consumed for dinner last night which I very rarley have - hey ho , onwards and upwards ( hopefully not the bloods ) 
have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

09:54 BS 8.4 Ah well, a mmol higher this morning after I bolused a bit too much for dinner last night & had to guzzle down 2 JB’s about 3 hours afterwards just as I was going to bed! I only had Heinz chicken soup & I forgot to reduce the dose! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a house special for me.

Right need to message my band mates to get some rehearsal sorted out.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 8.1 for me this morning. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.7 when i got up in the wee small hours.
Gotta go for bloods at hospital today for cardio (due to not knowing what's causing fluid retention). Nothing from them except bloods requested.
Taking kiddo with me so we can go out for lunch before the appointment 
Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.6 at 5am

Been out for a walk on the beach 80 minutes. Chased by storm clouds every inch of the way.

Incredibly not one shop has any raspberries or strawberries!!!

Nothing else planned for today

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot.... Many congrats to @gll for yesterday's House Special. Can't believe you got one so soon after coming down into single figures after so long in the wilderness .... beginners luck!!   and also to @khskel on your rather low key achievement this morning.... Surely a House Special deserves at least capital letters or with you being a musician... a drum roll or fanfare!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> How come nobody’s once mentioned that All That Glitters is back on BBC2


I think you've missed only 3? I thought nobody else watched it as it hadn't been mentioned.


----------



## freesia

Like @MikeyBikey Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A JB induced 6.2 for me.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.3


----------



## ColinUK

Down a bit today which is good after the last few days. 7.2 

Duties for today include going to get my flu jab, a meeting with the police and my ISVA, a zoom call with my lawyer on the unrelated case, catching up on GBBO, All that Glistens and probably watching Britain’s Best Woodworker on C4 as I’m a sucker for all of the derivations of this type of telly. Apart from the metal work one where they make various types of blades. To test them they stab lots of things and it doesn’t sit well with my. I appreciate the craft of the bladesmith but not the format of this program.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Is it the weather? I am lower than usual too....4.4

@Michael12421 I really don't know how you cope with BG being so low. A reading that low would worry me.

Today...no plans

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a respectable 5.6 today

Wife & I both bought those oversized fluffy hoodies (from Primark) yesterday
determined not to turn the heating on until it gets a bit colder, every time I go near the boiler programer, 
in my head I hear my dad saying from when I was a kid - no not until the clocks go back, so far we have resisted.

expecting a phone call from my GP this afternoon 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.3


@Michael12421 aren't you getting any hypo symptoms at that level? A few tenths below that and many people would be spark out! At that level I would be perspiring profusely and my vision not dissimilar to a silent migraine. If you aren't getting any symptoms something needs to change. This is the very reason I am on animal insulin!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.4 here.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! 10.3 today. I think it is a knock on from yesterday evening's lows as reported in the "Before Tea/Evening Meal" thread. 

Wordle in 4 today. A clue @rebrascora it is not SQUIZ although if it was would anyone get it!


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. You’re all gonna hate me. Unicorn day yesterday and 5.2 today! Normal service will probably resume  tomorrow. 

Talking of telly, my recording thingymajig didn’t record GBBO last night, I watched Masterchef first as it’s the final tonight, whereas I have a week to watch Bake Off if needed. Finished MC then went to watch recording of BO and it wasn’t there, logged into All 4, couldn’t remember my password, had to reset it. By the time I started watching it Mr Eggy was back from Camera Club. So no spoilers please. 

Grocery shopping today. Oh joy! 

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got last week's blood test results yesterday HbA1c 36, same as last year.  So I must be doing something right. 
Well done to this morning's House Specialist @eggyg
My reading earlier was 5.8.

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

MikeyBikey said:


> @Michael12421 aren't you getting any hypo symptoms at that level? A few tenths below that and many people would be spark out! At that level I would be perspiring profusely and my vision not dissimilar to a silent migraine. If you aren't getting any symptoms something needs to change. This is the very reason I am on animal insulin!


No symptoms at all.  I am a bit suprised as I had a substantial pasta meal last night


----------



## Nige13

Very good morning everyone  6.8 for me this morning - have a good un.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.3 for me this morning. I’ve got some fourteen foot high conifers to trim up today so that will be my exercise for today, if I can manage it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the nose for me 

A bit of light hedge trimming on the agenda I think.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

@Michael12421 is your meter reading correctly? Might be worth a check with a different meter and different strips.

What does the GP/nurse say about your very low readings. Do they not show concern .


----------



## Michael12421

Gwynn said:


> @Michael12421 is your meter reading correctly? Might be worth a check with a different meter and different strips.
> 
> What does the GP/nurse say about your very low readings. Do they not show concern .


My GP and the surgery nurse know nothing about diabetes, and the freely admit it.  I just manage the best I can.  I have further reduced my basal this morning to 15.


----------



## Gwynn

So surely as they know they know nothing is it not their responsibilty to learn so they can actually do their job better and help those who need help ?


----------



## Michael12421

Gwynn said:


> So surely as they know they know nothing is it not their responsibilty to learn so they can actually do their job better and help those who need help ?


Would have thought so but I have to be very careful. On two occasions I have questioned doctors and been told that it is not any of my business.  Of vourse it is my business as it is my health we are talking about but they won't have any of it. In all other aspects they are kind and considerate but to question their expertise is another matter, they see it as criticism which is not acceptable. It's the way things are here.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5 this morning, child is not completely recovered but enough to be in school


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'2. 

I am meeting a friend in the evening and don't have any other plans for today. Must think of something. The fridge is almost empty so might have a nice walk to Lidl or Asda, as I'm a bit over budget this month. I'll try to stick to basics, though I am tempted to bring a cheeky bottle of wine to my friend's


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 12 .5 for me this morning. Had a 2 5 at 9 pm Didn't sDontvdee that coming . Been in range all day Don't think my liver is in tip top shape tested 3 times during the night still in the 12 range did a few correction doses . Gonna be an interesting afternoon . Jbs at the ready


----------



## freesia

@eggyg i think the MC finallists are a really strong bunch this year. It could be any one of them.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 again


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> @eggyg i think the MC finallists are a really strong bunch this year. It could be any one of them.


I like them all. Think Mel could win, she’s very quiet but steady, maybe not as flamboyant as Danny but her food always looks great.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Wordle in 3 again


Snap!


----------



## rebrascora

Oh dear, I am a failure today  . Wordle took me 6 and I woke up on 2.8 according to Libre but a finger prick straight after and before I swung my legs out of bed gave me a 4.4 so I am submitting that and not the 2.8. I can't claim the Libre result was a compression low though as it was a slow steady descent into a rather long stretch of red before I woke up.  But.... to redeem myself, I did have a unicorn day yesterday..... just! Let's say I used the full width of my range.  Unfortunately with today's misdemeanor I am back to 8% below range for the last 7 days.  I will be getting a black mark from the consultant if I don't pull my socks up before my next appointment.

I am going to complete the purchase on my new Freelander tonight. Have done all the HPI checks and stuff and nothing has been highlighted. It is very high mileage but the engine sounds good and starts and runs well and the body and interior are tidy.  I tend to do very low mileage but due to geographical factors the bodywork/chassis corrodes more quickly here, so I am hoping that a younger, tidy, high milage vehicle will suit my needs better than an older lower mileage one. Hate the fact it is black but no choice and it seems positively space age inside compared to my 20+yr old girl who will sadly be going to the scrapyard. I will cry when they take her away. I have enjoyed our few years together.  

Many congratulations to @eggyg on that fantastic double achievement. Most impressive, especially as you seem to be acquiring a herd of unicorns in recent days! TIR for the week must be looking pretty spectacular! 

Hope you have a bit better reading in the morning @Michael12421 Those lows are very worrying but I know your levels, like mine, are rather unpredictable. I too would have thought the pasta would have kept you higher than that. Did you do a lot of extra activity yesterday that might have brought them down so low?


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> Hope you have a bit better reading in the morning @Michael12421 Those lows are very worrying but I know your levels, like mine, are rather unpredictable. I too would have thought the pasta would have kept you higher than that. Did you do a lot of extra activity yesterday that might have brought them down so low?


I did actually.  Missy was overdue her annual shots as my vet was in Egypt with his girlfriend. He agreed to see me yesterday morning so there was much more walking than normal although I adjusted my Novorapid to take that into consideration.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> I did actually.  Missy was overdue her annual shots as my vet was in Egypt with his girlfriend. He agreed to see me yesterday morning so there was much more walking than normal although I adjusted my Novorapid to take that into consideration.


I find I am very responsive to exercise the night after doing more, whilst I sleep and I need to reduce my basal dose that night as well as my evening bolus (or not have any bolus), but with you being on Toujeo which is a much longer acting basal than Levemir, you can't really do that because it wouldn't have an impact till the next day and the day after, whereas Levemir gives me real time change. And of course, you go to bed quite early after your meal so you don't have the opportunity to see how your levels are playing out after the meal where you might have some extra carbs before you went to sleep if they were a little low once the bolus insulin had worn off. Plus of course, you don't have Libre which would be an enormous benefit (safety net) for you I think. All you can do is your best but when you have so little hypo awareness it is a real concern to be getting such low readings quite frequently.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 yesterday and again this morning for me, busy looking after my granddaughters last couple of days youngest has got chickenpox at 15 months old.


----------



## T2Canada

6.7 this morning. Varies between 5.2 and 6.9


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Oh dear, I am a failure today  . Wordle took me 6 and I woke up on 2.8 according to Libre but a finger prick straight after and before I swung my legs out of bed gave me a 4.4 so I am submitting that and not the 2.8. I can't claim the Libre result was a compression low though as it was a slow steady descent into a rather long stretch of red before I woke up.  But.... to redeem myself, I did have a unicorn day yesterday..... just! Let's say I used the full width of my range.  Unfortunately with today's misdemeanor I am back to 8% below range for the last 7 days.  I will be getting a black mark from the consultant if I don't pull my socks up before my next appointment.
> 
> I am going to complete the purchase on my new Freelander tonight. Have done all the HPI checks and stuff and nothing has been highlighted. It is very high mileage but the engine sounds good and starts and runs well and the body and interior are tidy.  I tend to do very low mileage but due to geographical factors the bodywork/chassis corrodes more quickly here, so I am hoping that a younger, tidy, high milage vehicle will suit my needs better than an older lower mileage one. Hate the fact it is black but no choice and it seems positively space age inside compared to my 20+yr old girl who will sadly be going to the scrapyard. I will cry when they take her away. I have enjoyed our few years together.
> 
> Many congratulations to @eggyg on that fantastic double achievement. Most impressive, especially as you seem to be acquiring a herd of unicorns in recent days! TIR for the week must be looking pretty spectacular!
> 
> Hope you have a bit better reading in the morning @Michael12421 Those lows are very worrying but I know your levels, like mine, are rather unpredictable. I too would have thought the pasta would have kept you higher than that. Did you do a lot of extra activity yesterday that might have brought them down so low?


92% for the last 90/30/14 and 7 days! I’m nowt if not consistent! 8%  between 10.1 and 13.3.  My infrequent lows don’t show on the 90 day chart. I rarely look at my TIR so pretty pleased overall.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 6.6


Good morning  Snap Michael! 6.6 for me too!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Sadly, we had a terrible night. My wife believed that intruders had got into the house and taken some of her rice. She was upset. I tried very carefully to help her see that in actual fact she had used the rice (which she had ). Then the topic turned to her not being able to leave the house (because of her belief that intruders get in). She absolutely blew her top, went down the rabbit hole of demanding security cameras everywhere and alarms etc, and then sobbed her eyes out for 45 minutes before falling into a deep asleep. And I mean sobbed.I slept on the couch downstairs last night. Slept? Hardly.

BG should be raised with all the stress. It is 4.7. Amazing!

No idea if she will recover today or make the next few days very tough. No idea what to do as I can get no support as she is not a danger to herself or anyone else.

I am meeting up with a friend from the church this morning. Looking forward to that.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 7.7 today. Its very dark out there atm, i really don't want to get up.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 today. TBH not unsurprisingly high really.
Having given in to temptation yesterday evening 
on the way home from work yesterday, 
went to supermarket for milk was tempted by freshly baked white loaf
which I then sliced thinly and ate a few slices of instead of dinner 
buttered & topped with peanut butter. 

I will slice the rest of the loaf (thinly) and freeze it 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. After a very disturbed night of supposed sleep even by my standards. 

Flu jab was fine yesterday and had a giggle with the pharmacist which was fun. 

Off out in a few mins to head to physio so not taken painkillers yesterday and won’t until the session is done. Then driving for two hours to the middle of nowhere to help a friend sort of contents of 9 shipping containers of furniture he’s inherited by default from someone in the US. 

ISVA catch up was decent. No news really but it’s all ticking along. Other lawyer stuff is getting more complicated but each complication improves our case and likely boosts the potential settlement value. 

And I’ve been asked to join what’s effectively the steering committee for Survivors UK. I’ve said yes I’d be delighted to give something back to an organisation I’m so grateful for. 

The woodworker thing on C4 yesterday was lovely and the woodworker of the week made a stunning piece. 

Masterchef will all come down to who makes any mistakes I think as they’re all so good it could be anyone who lifts the trophy.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.2 for me this morning. Taking youngest for bloods today (at children's ward as they have anxiety and phlebotomist was unable to get them) so I'm hoping that doesn't take too long or distress youngest too much


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 on this very wet day and set to continue. 

Nothing much happening today, I may just read my book all day. Caught up with GBBO yesterday whilst ironing. Had to laugh at Syabira making the feathers for her Garibaldi biscuits. They were excellent feathers TBF though. 

@ColinUK I’d love to come ratching through old furniture with you. Sounds right up my street. 

Have a great day all. 
PS anyone heard from @Pattidevans? Hope all is well and she’s just taking a break.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 7.5 here. 

My emojis have disappeared - anyone know how I can get them back? I want to smile, look surprised, wink!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all. 7.5 here.
> 
> My emojis have disappeared - anyone know how I can get them back? I want to smile, look surprised, wink!


Have you tried clicking these three little dots in the reply box? It should give you a drop down with the emoji option on it.


----------



## Bloden

Everything up top is faded out, so I can’t click on anything @Robin. <smile>


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Everything up top is faded out, so I can’t click on anything @Robin. <smile>


How odd. You need someone more techy than me!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another near hit (or is it miss) - 5.3 this morning. 
@Bloden if you're using a pc/laptop, try logging out of this site and re-starting it. If it's iPhone or Android , I'm afraid I can't help there.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Morning everyone!

Got my new car last night and rather excited to wake up and see it standing on the drive outside this morning. Needs a few minor things doing to it (new key fobs being the first issue as the rechargeable batteries in them both are dead/dying and they are both pretty badly worn.... well they have been travelling around in peoples' pockets for 12 years!) but ordered a replacement unit with battery off ebay for under £10 so will see how that works out and then get a second if all goes well. Unusual for me to be excited about a car! 

Anyway, to business..... I woke up to one of these this morning 

I wasn't quick enough to snap a photo of my graph but it had a steady descent from low 9s and rising at bedtime down to 5s by 4am and then levelled out nicely so looks like I got my bedtime correction and basal insulin spot on last night.... for once!


----------



## Lucyr

6.7 this morning

Think my headache has lifted for the first time in weeks. Until yesterday it varies between “bearable/unbearable with as many painkillers as I could take” so maybe the preventatives are kicking in but right now it’s improved to “no painkillers and I don’t even think i have a headache”. Going into the office so will take some painkillers in readiness.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Got my new car last night and rather excited to wake up and see it standing on the drive outside this morning. Needs a few minor things doing to it (new key fobs being the first issue as the rechargeable batteries in them both are dead/dying and they are both pretty badly worn.... well they have been travelling around in peoples' pockets for 12 years!) but ordered a replacement unit with battery off ebay for under £10 so will see how that works out and then get a second if all goes well. Unusual for me to be excited about a car!
> 
> Anyway, to business..... I woke up to one of these this morning
> View attachment 22232
> I wasn't quick enough to snap a photo of my graph but it had a steady descent from low 9s and rising at bedtime down to 5s by 4am and then levelled out nicely so looks like I got my bedtime correction and basal insulin spot on last night.... for once!


Well done on your HS and happy new car day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.8 today

Apparently Bruce's dad can't get hold of his electrician friend to get the cooker wired in, this is a job I can actually do myself but of course his dad won't allow that and would rather cause me to feel extremely anxious 

Gas card that was supposed to be sent last week with £100 preloaded still hadn't arrived by yesterday so yet again was on the phone to Scottish Power last night, thankfully the guy was very helpful and phoned the only shop in the town that had cards showing as in stock to check they definitely were, and generated a new code for it so that issue is now solved xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.2 for me! 

Failed at Wordle. On last guess knew placement of four letters but had five (?) options and picked the wrong one!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@rebrascora well done on that House Special. 

Dez


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Everything up top is faded out, so I can’t click on anything @Robin. <smile>


Colon followed by close bracket is a smile  , colon followed by an open bracket a frown  , semi-colon followed by close bracket is a wink  , colon followed by small 'o' is Wow  (you can also use colon 'eek' colon for wow  ), colon followed by 'mad' followed by colon is angry


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.9 for me today and the sun is shining for the first time in three days. Summers back without the intense heat.


----------



## rebrascora

Northerner said:


> Colon followed by close bracket is a smile  , colon followed by an open bracket a frown  , semi-colon followed by close bracket is a wink  , colon followed by small 'o' is Wow  (you can also use colon 'eek' colon for wow  ), colon followed by 'mad' followed by colon is angry


Or you can do it the @Lanny way and just spell it out in words if you can't access them, which I have adopted with text and my friends and family find it really hilarious... particularly as I am a tech dinosaur. I particularly love my "breath on fingernails and polish on lapel" emoji


----------



## Wannie

4.8 again this morning at 6.30.  
Feeling a little apprehensive this morning a week today(29th Sept) I go for 'all diabetic bloods' to be taken, my first since diagnosis on the 30th May. Hoping for a good result after all the work - losing weight, now only 0.5kg off my personal target of 60kg, measuring portions, recording food eaten and carb counting - I've got my fingers crossed.
Congratulations on the new car @rebrascora, hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.1;this morning . Only one hypo yesterday wasn't to bad at 3.5  Looks like we will be dog walking in the rain today Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer

We were initially put in a bay on children's ward, another teenager opposite us having a venflon put in apparently so junior doctor was explaining "I'll only do one try as venflons are more tricky, so if I don't get it someone else will try" , maybe not the most helpful for my anxious teenager to overhear.... little boy being fairly noisy the other side behind curtain but cute... nurse then came back to do the emla cream and offered a sideroom and my teen accepted by nodding (they tend to go non-verbal when feeling anxious). So now we're somewhere quieter


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Colon followed by close bracket is a smile  , colon followed by an open bracket a frown  , semi-colon followed by close bracket is a wink  , colon followed by small 'o' is Wow  (you can also use colon 'eek' colon for wow  ), colon followed by 'mad' followed by colon is angry


      oh yeah!

What if I just want a colon emoji?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was. 7.6 for me although a rather more on reasonable 6.4 on the finger pre breakfast.

Yesterday was new sensor day and I didn't notice I've been given libre 2 sensors. Started it on my libre 1 reader so no alarms. Let's see what accuracy is like as the last 2 originals have been absolute crackers.

Today is Dr's appointment, then down the studio to hopefully get the mixer fully ready for rehearsals and load some sounds I've created onto the keyboard.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was. 7.6 for me although a rather more on reasonable 6.4 on the finger pre breakfast.
> 
> Yesterday was new sensor day and I didn't notice I've been given libre 2 sensors. Started it on my libre 1 reader so no alarms. Let's see what accuracy is like as the last 2 originals have been absolute crackers.
> 
> Today is Dr's appointment, then down the studio to hopefully get the mixer fully ready for rehearsals and load some sounds I've created onto the keyboard.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Would be interested to hear how you find the Libre 2 sensors for accuracy compared to the original, especially as a direct comparison using the reader. My gut feeling is that it is the phone software which causes many of the problems with Libre 2, so I will probably stick with my reader when I eventually have to upgrade, even though it means no alarms. 
Did you request to go onto Libre 2 or is this a dispensing error? I notice my last few Libre boxes have had a large blue and white sticker on them encouraging me to go online and upgrade to Libre 2 but I am standing my ground with the original until there is no choice. Works very well for me so why mess with it?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> oh yeah!
> 
> What if I just want a colon emoji?


I've never had occasion to use that one!   Oh yes, I forgot - colon+D = grin/laugh  and colon+'confused'+colon is, erm, confused


----------



## khskel

rebrascora said:


> Would be interested to hear how you find the Libre 2 sensors for accuracy compared to the original, especially as a direct comparison using the reader. My gut feeling is that it is the phone software which causes many of the problems with Libre 2, so I will probably stick with my reader when I eventually have to upgrade, even though it means no alarms.
> Did you request to go onto Libre 2 or is this a dispensing error? I notice my last few Libre boxes have had a large blue and white sticker on them encouraging me to go online and upgrade to Libre 2 but I am standing my ground with the original until there is no choice. Works very well for me so why mess with it?


I can only assume it's a dispensing error. Last conversation I had with the clinic was that I was happy to wait for the 3 to be available.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora.

Wordle in 3 today again.


----------



## Northerner

rebrascora said:


> Would be interested to hear how you find the Libre 2 sensors for accuracy compared to the original, especially as a direct comparison using the reader. My gut feeling is that it is the phone software which causes many of the problems with Libre 2, so I will probably stick with my reader when I eventually have to upgrade, even though it means no alarms.
> Did you request to go onto Libre 2 or is this a dispensing error? I notice my last few Libre boxes have had a large blue and white sticker on them encouraging me to go online and upgrade to Libre 2 but I am standing my ground with the original until there is no choice. Works very well for me so why mess with it?


I'm the same. I just got the email about the Libre 1 being withdrawn at the end of the year. Obviously, I'll have to upgrade, but I won't need the extra features, so am happy with what I have now. They did send me a Libre 2 sensor by mistake once.


----------



## gll

Afternoon all.
Libre said 3.9 but fingers was 5.4 this morning. Yesterdays (forgot to post) was a libre scan of 5.2 (altho sensor is misbehaving a little so who knows)

Been a busy few days. Had hosp on tuesday and with bus times, was out most of the day, yesterday I ended up at sis in laws then up shopping for some bits for her and out in glasgow today so kiddo could go to some shops up there.

Insulin is being a little too effective after all the walking about so happily snacking on the pocky we got in the comic/toy shop and will correct at dinner if I need to 

Anyway off to get my new PJs and slippers on (yes I am aware it is only 3.30pm...don't judge me )


----------



## freesia

Congrats on yesterdays HS @gll. Theres nothing wrong with early PJs and slippers either!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Northerner said:


> I've never had occasion to use that one!   Oh yes, I forgot - colon+D = grin/laugh  and colon+'confused'+colon is, erm, confused


Oh is  confused here? I know it as thinking.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Didn't succeed in getting the bloods, teenager was too anxious to agree to the final step of actually being jabbed. The charge nurse is going to call me tomorrow to arrange another appointment and discuss what further steps we can take to help teen feel like they can go through with the bloods being taken. Then got stuck in traffic taking them to school for the afternoon because my sat nav tried to take me down a road which had been closed  and it took me a while to navigate my way to another route, there was so much traffic built up I had no clue at what point the road reopened. I could have found my way to the other route probably a little quicker if that had been the first alternative route I considered .
Ended up converting my planned afternoon visit (for work) into a phone call to cover essentials today and an agreement to visit next week instead as there was no way I was going to manage to fight my way there and back through the traffic in time (found out yesterday that kids were finishing early today as well....)


----------



## AJLang

My levels are weird at the moment Mark cooked a very yummy teriyaki salmon served with rice last night. Approx 30-40 carbs. For some strange reason I had an instinct not to bolus for it. Thank goodness I didn’t because BG didn’t go up all night and I woke up with a 4.8  Had a small can of sugary coke to stop potential hypo.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 today


----------



## freesia

Morning. Libre alarm woke me at 4.9. A. JB and 30 mins later its 8.1. Better get up before i go back to sleep. Glad its Friday. For a short week, its been a long one.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks.5.8 and it’s dark and cold. 

Zara day today so had to get up, but I could have slept on. Plans today include going to see the piglets at the farm down the road, I think they’re piglets they’re only small, then we’re going to take her for her first trip to the river, it’s only a few minutes away and we’re going to let her walk ( or most likely be carried) instead of her being in the buggy. Could be a a disaster, she might fall into a cowpat, or it might be a triumph as they’ll be cows and she loves cows, and we’ll see lots of trains.

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A better 7.2 today! 

Wordle in 3!


----------



## Northerner

42istheanswer said:


> Oh is  confused here? I know it as thinking.


Actually, it used to give a different emoji, with a sort of screwed up face, but that seems to have been changed


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  9.1 for me today, definitely DP, there's one of those ridiculous rises on the graph


----------



## MikeyBikey

Wannie said:


> 4.8 again this morning at 6.30.
> Feeling a little apprehensive this morning a week today(29th Sept) I go for 'all diabetic bloods' to be taken, my first since diagnosis on the 30th May. Hoping for a good result after all the work - losing weight, now only 0.5kg off my personal target of 60kg, measuring portions, recording food eaten and carb counting - I've got my fingers crossed.
> Congratulations on the new car @rebrascora, hope everyone has a good day



And a week today is also St Michael's Day!,


----------



## ColinUK

6.8

Also checked BP today for the first time in a while and it’s up at 148/92 so no wonder I’m not feeling in tip top condition this morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this rather cooler morning

And after a difficult time at home ( all better now, for now) BG 5.2. Yesss

Today exercise, App update, food

Feeling rather drained today

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here. Pleased with that, it was our wedding anniversary yesterday (38th) and we had one of those Cook ready meals, plus Cook pudding, as a treat, and the carb count on the boxes turned out to be completely accurate. Had a sharp spike to start with, didn’t dare prebolus too early because I was in the 4s, and I knew duck with hoisin sauce and noodles would go straight into the system, but it fell rapidly again, and the lemon posset pudding hardly twitched the Libre graph.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> 6.8
> 
> Also checked BP today for the first time in a while and it’s up at 148/92 so no wonder I’m not feeling in tip top condition this morning.



The lower figure is definitely too high. Do a few more checks and if it continues to be raised talk to your GP. He might raise the dose or add another med like Amlodipine.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.1 this morning. Officially non- working day but I'm going to be doing paperwork as extra time, need to pop into office first thing as I left food there on Wednesday for yesterday, plus left the coffee pot to clean out as was running late leaving on Wednesday, and with the traffic issues I didn't make it into the office.


----------



## Bloden

Gooood morning! 3.6 here.

Well, weird one, I feel like I’ve got Covid again - headache, tiredness, nausea - but LFT says no. I hope NOT, cos I saw my mum on Tuesday, eek. 

In other news, has anyone designed a comfortable outfit for Omnipodders? I’m struggling to look half decent! The Pod just gets in the way whatever I wear - a Hawaiian muumuu, that’s what I need.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Gooood morning! 3.6 here.
> 
> Well, weird one, I feel like I’ve got Covid again - headache, tiredness, nausea - but LFT says no. I hope NOT, cos I saw my mum on Tuesday, eek.
> 
> In other news, has anyone designed a comfortable outfit for Omnipodders? I’m struggling to look half decent! The Pod just gets in the way whatever I wear - a Hawaiian muumuu, that’s what I need.


Kaftan á la Margot Leadbetter off The Good Life? 
Hope you haven’t got Covid, my MIL came home from hospital on Sunday and they then shut the ward as there was a Covid outbreak! Mr Eggy has been round three times since and the last visit she was coughing and spluttering! We’re going on holiday in just over a week, going to get some LFs today if I can. Hopefully just a cold. Take care.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Gooood morning! 3.6 here.
> 
> Well, weird one, I feel like I’ve got Covid again - headache, tiredness, nausea - but LFT says no. I hope NOT, cos I saw my mum on Tuesday, eek.
> 
> In other news, has anyone designed a comfortable outfit for Omnipodders? I’m struggling to look half decent! The Pod just gets in the way whatever I wear - a Hawaiian muumuu, that’s what I need.



Opps, read omnipod as uniped as wasn't wearing the reading glasses! . I struggle with trousers. What to do when I wear long trousers as it gets colder as currently can not wear prosthetic. I got the extra material tangled in the wheel once and was nearly yanked out of wheelchair!


----------



## Wannie

5.1 at 8 am this morning, woke at 6 but decided I needed another hour or two of zzz's


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.1 for me as well at 09.30 this morning. Time for my porridge me thinks.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and House Special chez khskel. Second of the week and fully capitalised 

Miracle of miracles l got seen bang on time at the Docs yesterday. He's referred me to the surgical team at the hospital for hernia repair surgery. I suspect the waiting list will be reasonably lengthy. Officially excused heavy lifting for the time being.

On a more positive note it looks like I've finally fettled the mixer at our rehearsal studio. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.something for me

Bruce phoned after I posted yesterday saying the cooker is being wired in Saturday morning 

No idea when the smoke detector and shower will be seen to, probably not until next year  the company finish at half 4 Monday-Thursday and half 3 on Friday so no use for Bruce xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Been too grumpy to communicate or even test for last few days. Today I am building an extension to my log store, the sun is out, and the clouds amusingly settled in the river valley so that Ceredigion looks like a Chinese painting. BG 6.2.


----------



## rebrascora

11.8 with an upward sloping arrow for me this morning despite multiple corrections last night and an increase to 6 units of Levemir. The reason?.... a trip to the Metro Centre with my best friend to celebrate her birthday last night, a Mexican meal at Chiquitos and a trip to the cinema to see Top Gun. Managed the leisurely meal really well and had a walk around the shops before we went to the cinema and levels were perfect. Just before the film started, I tested and I was 6.7 and rising slightly so I injected a 1u correction to help the 6 units for the meal. Of course the film is incredibly intense and whilst I really enjoyed it I was well aware that my body was stressed with the tension of it..... I can't watch thrillers anymore as it is too stressful and I feel ill.... so this was on the limit of what I could manage. Scanned at the end of the film in preparation to drive home and it was a whopping 16.8 and still going up, so jabbed 5 correction units but clocked 17.2 when I got home half an hour later. Fed and sorted horses for the night and then spent another couple of hours injecting more insulin and waiting for things to stabilize. I gave up when it got into the 9s and I nodded off in the chair and woke with a start when my chin hit my chest. From my Libre graph it hovered around 9-11 all night and then started to rise again when as I woke up.

I can't afford that sort of BG upheaval every day, but it was worth it for a lovely evening with my friend. It has taken all morning for the 8.5 units I injected to bring me down so that I can eat breakfast, but I am now thankfully back in range and control! Phew!

Many congratulations to @khskel, @Gwynn for today's HS achievement and to @gll on another one yesterday. Blooming heck! You don't do things by halves do you. Months of levels in the high teens and then 2 HSs in a week!!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Kaftan á la Margot Leadbetter off The Good Life?



You’re a life-saver! I’ve always been a big fan of kaftans, especially with the matching headscarf. It’s so moi...mwah mwah. 

Today’s LFT says not Covid and I feel much better. Weird. Hope you two are in the clear too!


----------



## Bloden

Luckily, Tom Cruise doesn’t have that effect on me @rebrascora LOL. Now if it had been John Cusack...I’d probably have worn out my pump. Glad to hear your bg’s back to where you want it to be today.


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Luckily, Tom Cruise doesn’t have that effect on me @rebrascora LOL. Now if it had been John Cusack...I’d probably have worn out my pump. Glad to hear your bg’s back to where you want it to be today.


Actually I am in total agreement with you. John Cusack is gorgeous but my friend whose birthday it was, is a Tom Cruise fan and the film was amazing but just a bit intense for me. I have a very low stress tolerance level.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> Actually I am in total agreement with you. John Cusack is gorgeous but my friend whose birthday it was, is a Tom Cruise fan and the film was amazing but just a bit intense for me. I have a very low stress tolerance level.


Snap! I can't watch a footie match or a horror movie - far too exciting.


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Blooming heck! You don't do things by halves do you. Months of levels in the high teens and then 2 HSs in a week!!


I mean all I can say is counting carbs and actually injecting enough insulin to cover things seems to agree with me...who knew that would help . Time in range is typically 80-95%.
Still finding a few problem foods but early days on that front but mostly I can confidently have a fairly normal meal. Pasta is still my nemesis. 

This morning was 5.6 (with the fluctuating 1-1.5 on libre so could well be 6-7). Feeling far more "normal" at these new levels.

Been up to the chemist today and now enjoying an afternoon in the house. 
I still have a bit of a brick wall with energy levels and been smacking into it all week so much needed today  Almost no coughing up yukky stuff anymore and can do much more without lung pains. 

I might even have enough energy to make macaroni cheese since my Son is looking sadder by the day when I announce something else for dinner. (hes 19 and still loves it when I make it). Will post a thread in general in a mo for advice for tacking pasta


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> but my friend whose birthday it was, is a Tom Cruise fan and the film was amazing


I love Tom Cruise films. Top Gun Maverick is amazing and the Mission Impossible films are great. I do enjoy a good action film or a thriller.

@Bloden, i can just picture people wafting around in their kaftans and matching headwear circa mid 70s...just the thing for comfort   . I don't have a pump and have often wondered what sort of clothing you would need and how to decide where to put it.

Congrats to all who managed a HS today and @gll yesterday.

I managed Wordle in 4 today. Soooo glad its Friday, i am exhausted! A glass of wine and Gogglebox for me tonight i think.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> I love Tom Cruise films. Top Gun Maverick is amazing and the Mission Impossible films are great. I do enjoy a good action film or a thriller.
> 
> @Bloden, i can just picture people wafting around in their kaftans and matching headwear circa mid 70s...just the thing for comfort   . I don't have a pump and have often wondered what sort of clothing you would need and how to decide where to put it.
> 
> Congrats to all who managed a HS today and @gll yesterday.
> 
> I managed Wordle in 4 today. Soooo glad its Friday, i am exhausted! A glass of wine and Gogglebox for me tonight i think.


Don’t forget Strictly is on at SEVEN!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Don’t forget Strictly is on at SEVEN!


I think i'm going to record it so i can skip over some bits. I got a bit fed up with Tess last year, she seemed patronising to some celebrities last year. I'll probably end up dozing as well.

I hope you and Mr Eggy are feeling ok now and your LFTs were clear.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> I think i'm going to record it so i can skip over some bits. I got a bit fed up with Tess last year, she seemed patronising to some celebrities last year. I'll probably end up dozing as well.
> 
> I hope you and Mr Eggy are feeling ok now and your LFTs were clear.


We haven’t had any symptoms just his mother. Haven’t been able to get any LFTs today. I should get them free as I’m immunosuppressed, went on the .gov website to order some but because we don’t have any symptoms and we’re not going into hospital or a frontline worker the computer said no! Looks like I’ll have to buy some, is it easy enough to get hold of them? I’m going for my autumn booster and flu jab tomorrow. I’m pretty sure we’ll be fine, and his mother just has a cold. We’ve had no calls from her carers so they must think it’s a cold.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> We haven’t had any symptoms just his mother. Haven’t been able to get any LFTs today. I should get them free as I’m immunosuppressed, went on the .gov website to order some but because we don’t have any symptoms and we’re not going into hospital or a frontline worker the computer said no! Looks like I’ll have to buy some, is it easy enough to get hold of them? I’m going for my autumn booster and flu jab tomorrow. I’m pretty sure we’ll be fine, and his mother just has a cold. We’ve had no calls from her carers so they must think it’s a cold.


My friend said our local Pharmacy are selling them.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Looks like I’ll have to buy some, is it easy enough to get hold of them


I saw someone buying them in the pharmacy too.


----------



## Wannie

eggyg said:


> We haven’t had any symptoms just his mother. Haven’t been able to get any LFTs today. I should get them free as I’m immunosuppressed, went on the .gov website to order some but because we don’t have any symptoms and we’re not going into hospital or a frontline worker the computer said no! Looks like I’ll have to buy some, is it easy enough to get hold of them? I’m going for my autumn booster and flu jab tomorrow. I’m pretty sure we’ll be fine, and his mother just has a cold. We’ve had no calls from her carers so they must think it’s a cold.


I ordered some online from boots and had them delivered, because the local pharmacy weren't stocking them, however that was back in April and needed them as I had covid and couldn't go out until I'd tested negative.


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> We haven’t had any symptoms just his mother. Haven’t been able to get any LFTs today. I should get them free as I’m immunosuppressed, went on the .gov website to order some but because we don’t have any symptoms and we’re not going into hospital or a frontline worker the computer said no! Looks like I’ll have to buy some, is it easy enough to get hold of them? I’m going for my autumn booster and flu jab tomorrow. I’m pretty sure we’ll be fine, and his mother just has a cold. We’ve had no calls from her carers so they must think it’s a cold.


Even front line workers have to claim symptoms now as they have paused routine testing. There wasn't even a box I could see for me to say that someone in my household had tested positive last time I needed to order some so I claimed symptoms...

I've seen them in my local supermarkets for £2 a test


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> The lower figure is definitely too high. Do a few more checks and if it continues to be raised talk to your GP. He might raise the dose or add another med like Amlodipine.


A reading like this would be low for my mum but it’s high for me. 
I’m taking home readings daily in the run up to my diabetic review so I can give them the stats from my testing.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning and bp 107/69

Therapy yesterday was a belter. Left me so emotionally drained I made a detour on my way home to go and just sit for a while in a church. That’s not something I do often and it’s not an option to go and sit in a synagogue. They’re always locked up due to security issues but churches are open. 
Sat with my thoughts for about half an hour and then came home and wrote some haiku of all things!
I won’t share them with you because I like you all too much to punish you like that!


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Away with the Fairies is reporting in after a wee gap…Ah, last post was on Tuesday & it’s now Saturday!  ALMOST forgot to post, again, & after eating breakfast I just thought of it! 04:59 BS 6.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve been sleeping a LOT the last few days, since Tuesday, & my sleeping pattern was all over the place! I kept expecting a cycle as I was SO wiped out BUT, none appeared! Still felt the abdominal pains, though & was mostly writhing on the bed for a couple of days but, seem to be coming out of it now! Beginning to get a pattern back: in that there’s SOME differentiation, or is that a bit more time awake, in sleeping & waking yesterday; midday tresiba got as late as 17:30 & now started moving back to midday with it at 16:30 yesterday but, WAS awake & alert around noon but, too early after the day before’s 17:30! 

I don’t know what HIT me with such tiredness but, starting to come out of it? 

Maybe a bit of indigestion caused by my liver?  My movements have been between what I call numbers 2 & 3: numbers 1 & 2 are rather obvious & rather cleverly, I, in italics, thought by a nappies ad long ago; number 3’s being what I call baby poo!  So, dialled back the low fat diet even more & didn’t have any cheese at all the last 2 days: it’s about the only fat I have in my diet really; can’t, & was advised against, go completely fat free as there’s essential vitamins and minerals only available from fats! The abdominal pains have ceased, at last, & that’s a relief! Phew!  emoji!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4 this morning. Mind you I had a lie in for about 15 minutes. Just couldn't be bothered to get up. Normally I bounce out of bed in the mornings.

Very dark this motning. Might actually put a coat on when I go walking.

Here's a picture of the tea I made last night : worms, slugs, snails with a touch of sweetcorn. No not really worms etc but I did say it the last time my grand daughter was here. Her reaction was quite funny. Of course I then said it was a joke but I shall never forget her stunned reaction.


I missed anyone commenting on my HS yesterday. Sigh.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here. the run in the 5s continues, I don’t know who is holding Dawn prisoner, but could you carry on please?
Congratulations on yesterdays HS, @Gwynn , don’t know how I missed that.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I’ve had a lie in! 6.4.

Autumn booster and flu jabs this afternoon, it’s a BOGOF deal! We’re going to make the most of the good weather and walk there and back, with a brief sojourn in the town for some last minute holiday shopping, and maybe a scone. It’ll be at least eight miles but I’ve recovered sufficiently from Monday’s  grand hike! 

Thoroughly enjoyed the Strictly launch show last night, it was a bit long, but nevertheless full of happiness and sequins and joy. Roll on tonight. 

Have a fab-u-lous day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.7 here...who knows?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.3 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone, another wet and miserable morning here, 5.2 for me at 7am, have a good day everyone am out to swimming this morning and then looking after my granddaughters


----------



## rebrascora

Good Morning all!

5.3 for me this morning but I was in the red overnight and needed JBs despite a 1.5 basal reduction at bedtime and that was after a fish and chip supper that only took 4 units. My body is so inconsistent! 
Anyway, I made the stupid mistake of injecting my Levemir dose as Fiasp AGAIN this morning. Thankfully, I realized as I was putting the pen back in the case and there was just enough light for me to catch a glimpse of the colour red instead of blue. I was staying at Ian's so there were plenty of  high carb foods to choose from..... so it wasn't too difficult to find things to soak up my 20 units of Fiasp.   Blueberry muffin with my coffee (with sugar) and some left over chips from last night and then I grabbed a squeezy bottle of chocolate sauce to leave the house with at 6.30am as I was going to the farm with him this morning to catch his horse and bring him in for the Meet at 7am and then I walked home.
I haven't logged the carbs in what I have eaten this time, I am just eating to my Libre which is working well. Not panicking (like I did last time) is making a big difference too. I am currently almost 2 hours post injection and 7.4 so looks like I have probably about cracked it! The "sugar rush" on my body has been pretty awful but I have managed it really well. Hard to believe I ate carbs like this on a regular basis pre diagnosis. Not enjoying it at all now!  

Many congrats to @Wannie on your House Special this morning. Hope you enjoy your swim.


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Morning all. I’ve had a lie in! 6.4.
> 
> Autumn booster and flu jabs this afternoon, it’s a BOGOF deal! We’re going to make the most of the good weather and walk there and back, with a brief sojourn in the town for some last minute holiday shopping, and maybe a scone. It’ll be at least eight miles but I’ve recovered sufficiently from Monday’s  grand hike!
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed the Strictly launch show last night, it was a bit long, but nevertheless full of happiness and sequins and joy. Roll on tonight.
> 
> Have a fab-u-lous day.


Thanks for that! 

Now watching the launch on iPlayer!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.1 but a unicorn day yesterday.


----------



## Benny G

Morning all,
Life gets complicated, and messy, but we're men so have to keep going.

My latest Hba1c was 90, so I have a bit of work to do. This morning glucose is in range, so that's a good start.

@rebrascora, good catch with the wrong pen, carbs saved the day


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 4 again.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> Wordle in 4 again.


Me too!


----------



## Robin

freesia said:


> Wordle in 4 again.





rebrascora said:


> Me too!


And me. But OH got it in 3, so I’m not speaking to him!


----------



## Lanny

Oh MY! 18:45 I’m THERE tonight for Strictly week 1!  BOY!  Didn’t Carlos from Shanghai make a BIG impression on Claudia: made her blush; that’ll teach her to say the rhumba is only about standing! What an odd combo of favourite dances was what I, in italics, thought: the rhumba & the paso! And another male + male pairing with Giovanni & Richie!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Well so far impressed with this particular libre 2 sensor. Practically spot on compared to finger tests.

Shopping today and not much else 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And its a 5.2 for me this fine sunny morning here in Bedfordshire.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. Mine was 8 .6this morning . Been in a lit of pain with my back and leg . Got some CBD oil yesterday . Pain free already


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pleased with a 6.2 this morning. Think it is a coincidence that most of my readings end in ". 2" at the moment! (thinking emoji)


----------



## rayray119

10.2 I'm not actually the most trusting of metter at the moment (but meters have inacurinces so I'll go with it


----------



## gll

Morning everyone 5.4 (fingers 5.7) with libre moaning at me at about 5am. I got out of bed and moved about to fix that and went back to sleep   

I need to reduce basal tonight. I am being pretty well monitored by DSN so better stick to her waking targets of 7. Was expecting this as I knew I was leaning on basal for sorting out what bolus didn't and with carb counting, that need isn't there so much. Plus feeling better is having a positive impact on things.
One more thing I noticed (could be coincidence) is my psoriasis on my face is so much calmer in the last week.

Who even am I with this nothing to complain about


----------



## 42istheanswer

7.0 this morning, but I had been rushing around before checking it as got a big Olio food waste hero collection last night and people were coming to collect veg/ fruit/ flowers this morning shortly after I woke. 

Not yet actually eaten so will see what it is pre- lunch/brunch!


----------



## Lucyr

I was 6.9 this morning, haven’t posted many mornings this week as I’ve been a bit wiped out trying to get back to normal with work etc. I’ve got up to 5-6 hours a day and some time in the office, and a lot of time in bed recovering, but better than I’ve been for at least a month or more. 

Had flu jab (in my left arm) this morning, and have covid jab (presumably in my right arm) this evening. It’s 2.5hrs after my flu jab and just a bit sniffly and tired so far. Hoping side effects aren’t any more than that, as I’m only just coming through the other side of this ME relapse and starting to see the light at the end of it.


----------



## Gwynn

@Barrowman congratulations on the HS


----------



## Leadinglights

It is hard to talk about the experience of going to a funeral as it is so emotional and even thinking about it several days later brings tears to the eyes. Sometimes you only find out about the detail of their life and what a wonderful kind person they were. It was my foster mother who I called Mop and she lived just short of 100 years. She received a card from the Queen which had been sent 2 days before she died so probably one of the last cards sent.
The minister had really listened to the words from the family and gave a lovely address referring to her life. Her grandson who has Down's read a few words he had written about his grandma, which had everyone in tears. Sadly, she had dementia and never really new that her husband passed away a few years ago but was aware that he no longer visited. Apparently, the only thing she would eat were chocolate buttons, but they had kept her going.
But it was good to meet up with family even though it was sad circumstances.
Sorry for the rambling but I had to get it off my chest.
And now to enjoy Strictly, what a brilliant start.


----------



## rebrascora

@Leadinglights So sorry to hear you had a sad and emotional event to attend but don't lose sight of all the happy memories that you had of and with "Mop". Hope Strictly is entertaining enough to distract you from your sorrow. I am hoping someone is going to start a thread because I don't have a TV so I am relying on you guys to keep me abreast of events so that I can discuss it with some degree of knowledge with my sister and best friend. Don't let me down fellow Strictly lovers. I need your input.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

I need something new to happen. Something exciting. Something to look forward to. Sigh

Any way BG good at 5.3

Church later on

Then.....

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

7.3 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 on this cool morning. Still haven’t flicked the heating on though. Determined not to until we’re back from our holidays. We’ve only another week to last. We do have an open fire and we’ve been burning logs on an evening, so it’s not exactly freezing. We are running out of trees though!   Don’t  worry, we won’t have to resort to pulling up the floor boards or skirting boards to burn. It’ll be the piano next! 

Feeling a bit achy this morning, don’t  know whether it was the almost nine mile walk yesterday or my  jabs. Left arm is tender ( autumn booster) but right arm ( flu) feels fine and that was the one that really hurt going in! Fingers crossed all is well. Also bought some LFTs, no symptoms but may test a few days before holiday or if mother in law does test positive.  Mr Eggy saw her briefly on Friday night, he had to fly round after a call from her evening carer as she couldn’t get into the house and there wasn’t any response to her knocking. She was fine, she’d left her keys in the back of  the door and had the TV on full blast and didn’t have her hearing aids in!   Mr Eggy just knocked very loud at the window, anyhoo, he said she looked better than she had on Wednesday, so just a cold most probably.

Quiet day as we have a really busy week ahead.

Have a good day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! 10.7 after a fitful night punchuated by phantom pain and a hypo. I don't recommend this diabetes malarkey to anyone! 

Practising my wheelies later!


----------



## rayray119

11.2  I've cough with a nasty cough on top of my other issues (not COVID I checked) I've increased both my novorapid and levimer


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here. Pleased with that, I ate later last night, and I hate going to bed with insulin and food on board.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Another 5.3.   

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.3 for me. Sadly, getting another unicorn day yesterday was scuppered by a tiny rise after tea which just took me out of target, then a DP rise at 3am. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Robin

Ha! Wordle in 2 today. (lucky starting word) OH is sitting over it scratching his head, I can see he’s on Go 3 already.


----------



## rebrascora

6.3 for me this morning and that was with a half unit Levemir increase last night despite hypoing the night before with a 1.5u reduction. I just had a gut feeling it was going to need a bit more last night and graph has stayed nicely in the centre on the range all night so it was a good call. I like it when I get it right!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ha! Wordle in 2 today. (lucky starting word) OH is sitting over it scratching his head, I can see he’s on Go 3 already.


Four for us both today.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Four for us both today.



In three today. Lucky first guess with 3 correct letters and 2 in correct position. Second guess 4 letters on correct position.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.0 for me this fine day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

What will the day bring? Not sure but do need to get some more coffee as it's on the forgotten list from yesterday. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Ha! Wordle in 2 today. (lucky starting word) OH is sitting over it scratching his head, I can see he’s on Go 3 already.


Hmmmm, currently struggling with this one. Have stepped awah for a few minutes to see if inspiration strikes...


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Hmmmm, currently struggling with this one. Have stepped awah for a few minutes to see if inspiration strikes...


I often do that, and usually get it within seconds and get cross with myself!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> I often do that, and usually get it within seconds and get cross with myself!


Got it in 4 and during a hypo!


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Got it in 4 and during a hypo!


Well done! Hope your BGs are on your way up now.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well 8.6 for me this morning.. Think I might be coming down with something. Bloods been spiking last few days . Correction doses not making it any better . Well busy day house work to do cook joint for dinner take dog out for his 10 mile walk . That's in three stages . Last one in the dark with a head light on


----------



## Lucyr

7.6 here, on this dizzy morning, blaming the jabs for that


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.7 yesterday 
and 8.0 today (after a lazy lye-in) today


----------



## Leadinglights

Plans for the morning visit to the allotment scuppered as we discovered a leak behind the fitted wardrobes, not huge but has made lots of wet patches. Goodness knows where it is coming from. OH investigating which always makes him grumpy and saying 'we need to get rid of all this stuff' so I can see a trip to the tip and charity shop is on the cards.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Leadinglights said:


> Plans for the morning visit to the allotment scuppered as we discovered a leak behind the fitted wardrobes, not huge but has made lots of wet patches. Goodness knows where it is coming from. OH investigating which always makes him grumpy and saying 'we need to get rid of all this stuff' so I can see a trip to the tip and charity shop is on the cards.



Obviously I don't know the. Layout of your house. A friend concluded it was rain via the chimney stack, and had it capped and repointed. After redecorating the damp occurred again. It turned out it came from the neighbour's bathroom. In fact it was the bath. They all showered but the lady of the house occasionally took a long relaxing bath and the U-bend was leaking! So keep an open mind! (thinking emoji)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 5'8 this morning, it's nice because I haven't seen many 5s this month. 

One of the most experienced colleagues is back from holiday, but another one has a 2 week sick note, so he's going to be a bit overworked. But the hotel is bringing agency staff so we should have enough people. Today I had a chill morning shift for the first time in a while!


----------



## Leadinglights

MikeyBikey said:


> Obviously I don't know the. Layout of your house. A friend concluded it was rain via the chimney stack, and had it capped and repointed. After redecorating the damp occurred again. It turned out it came from the neighbour's bathroom. In fact it was the bath. They all showered but the lady of the house occasionally took a long relaxing bath and the U-bend was leaking! So keep an open mind! (thinking emoji)


It is against an exterior wall with three water tanks for various things in the loft above so I don't think we can blame anybody else.
Not found anything yet.


----------



## gll

Hey all. 6.6
Basal reduction last night but so far, fairly steady overnight and no dips into the red and no alarms waking me up


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.7 this morning. Took the remaining flowers from the Olio collection from Tesco to church (well apart from a couple of bunches I kept for myself!) and they all got taken so lots of people with something to brighten their homes this week. I did have a couple of new takers through the Olio app with having the flowers to give out this week too, so that was nice. 

Going to take myself for a walk now, and hope the clouds just keep threatening and I don't get soaked....


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone. 4.8 this morning so I had a delicious chocolate eclair for breakfast. Mark and I made home made crumpets for the first time today. They were very yummy


----------



## Wannie

Twas 5.8 for me this morning, after a very long night rocking a baby to sleep, poor mite is recovering from chicken pox and she's cutting another teeth didn't fall asleep until 0340 and woke again at 0545 though did nap on nanna's chest until nearly 0700 early night for me tonight I feel like a zombie


----------



## freesia

Diabetes has a mind of its own. I tried some garlic bread tonight with tea. Usually i have a big spike with it (i don't have it very often because of this) so i had an extra unit to cover it. I was in the 8s when i bolused so i thought i'd be ok. Nope, i hypoed  , no spike at all tonight.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - `10.00.  Knew I shouldn't have tampered with the basal


----------



## eggyg

Morning yawning. 6.9.

Got up after tossing and turning since before 4am.  Left arm all swollen where I had my covid jab, of course that’s the side I sleep on. I had RLS and was hot! Then mind started whirring, I was going back 20 years trying to remember when the last time we flew from Newcastle airport was!  I still can’t remember and it’s not at all important! I then dozed off only to wake suddenly in a sweat as I had had my recurring toilet dream, the one where I am on the toilet  in a very public place, this time in the doctors’ waiting room, slap bang in between the seating area, made of MDF and it was only a half door!  Never mind only got an 18 month old to run after all day.  TBF, middle daughter is coming for lunch, she can play doting auntie for a while.

That’s all folks, hope you’ve all had a better night than me!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 and i can't believe its Monday!! Where has the weekend gone?!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.7 here...a basal tweak is deffo on the cards!

We had a v nice little day out yesterday. First stop, Fishguard’s lower town - so sweet, with all the fisherfolks’ cottages along the seafront. Found a very basic cafe that did the most amazing quiches (I brought the crust home for the dogs cos me and that amount of pastry don’t get on). Second stop, Dyffryn Fernant gardens which is basically someone’s 6-acre garden that’s open to the public. Picture: garden plants (Salvia, nerenes, daisies, grasses, succulents) that’ve been fed triffid food and given lots of space to spread. Wow!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4 this morning
BP 114/71
Pulse 70

Huge heavy downpour for about 15 minutes just now. Threatening my early morning walk. The drainage outside our house is rubbish as the nearest drain gets clogged up with sand and stuff, so evety time it rains heavily we get a lake in front of our house. Thankfully the water runs down the road if it gets too deep. Phew! 



As another exercise I have just started doing a few sit ups just before bedtime now too. Not good at those and I can only manage 20. 

Doing a bit of keyboard practice today as there is little else to do. Did a couple of hours yesterday but got too cold. My, it was really cold yesterday.

My wife made some bread rolls yesterday evening. I wish she wouldn't do that. Her bread is absolutely scrummy. Mind you this batch look like they've gone to the 'dark side'. Whoops 



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.8 for me after another disturbed night! All they suggest is more pain killers with more side effects! 

Wordle in 5!

Grey, wet and somewhat blustery here!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  9.7 here...a basal tweak is deffo on the cards!
> 
> We had a v nice little day out yesterday. First stop, Fishguard’s lower town - so sweet, with all the fisherfolks’ cottages along the seafront. Found a very basic cafe that did the most amazing quiches (I brought the crust home for the dogs cos me and that amount of pastry don’t get on). Second stop, Dyffryn Fernant gardens which is basically someone’s 6-acre garden that’s open to the public. Picture: garden plants (Salvia, nerenes, daisies, grasses, succulents) that’ve been fed triffid food and given lots of space to spread. Wow!



Sainsburys do crustless individual quiches.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In my best Victor Meldrew voice_ "I don't believe it!"_ a third 5.3 in a row. 
Winter draws on methinks.

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Had a couple of biccys before bed to stave off any lows, after a long walk yesterday afternoon, just brushed the red overnight but it looks more like a compression low, because I bounced straight back to the line I was on before.


----------



## ColinUK

7.2

Odd day yesterday and today I’m off to the folks later for first night Rosh Hashona meal etc.
I’m likely staying over and will come home tomorrow.
Found out that other family members are staying over as well.

Wrote this yesterday…
_
All day my eyes
Hold back tears
As fears resurface
Of times gone by. 

Tomorrow once more
I am with family.  
Surrounded by love. 

Yet I may not be
able to speak truth
about my pain
For fear of hurting
more those I love._

————

Therapy helps, it helps immensely, but it’s tough peeling away the layers of protection I’ve built up over 40 years and dealing with what’s underneath. 

Love you all and I’m grateful that you’re here.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I was 8.8 when I got up anx 6.6 before breakfast 

I came up to the new house last night, thought I did well when we went to bed at 1:30ish (I'm usually in bed by 10! But still awake after), open the bedside drawer to test when I woke up and opened my kit to discover I'd left the test strips downstairs! Ah well never mind lol xx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 6 1 for me this morning. Been in the mid 6s all night. Couple of hypos yesterday but after the highs on Saturday I' was actually happy to have them


----------



## rebrascora

5.6 for me this morning and did not want to wake up but had a very restless night in the 10-12 range until I woke up at 4.40am on 10.9 and shot myself another 2.5u Fiasp and that was despite a 2.5u correction at bedtime when I was 12.3 and 5 units of Levemir. I really sleep very badly when my levels are high and the reason for the high was probably my body complaining because I went over on my ankle yesterday (not paying attention with an armful of windfall apples for the horses) and hit the deck, so I am feeling a bit battered and bruised this morning. Thankfully no major damage though and only myself to blame for not paying attention to where I was putting my feet. 

I need to get out for a good walk today to work my body back into good alignment and loosen up the sore/stiff bits. 



Colin g said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 6 1 for me this morning. Been in the mid 6s all night. Couple of hypos yesterday but after the highs on Saturday I' was actually happy to have them


I can relate to that. When I am battling persistent highs, it is quite a relief to get a low even if it is too low. 

@Kaylz Delighted to read that you have now moved into the new house. How exciting! Wishing you lots of luck and hope you are very happy there.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.3 for me this morning,


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning when I got out of bed at 9.25am, had woken at 5.30 but after night before I turned over and went back to sleep, feeling almost human


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a close to the edge 4.2 for me. A rather healthier 5.4/5.6 on the finger/libre before breakfast.

Guess which idiot was two hours late with his basal yesterday evening. Yep me.  Never mind just meant levels were a little higher than normal until the early hours 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lucyr

7.6 here. Slept better last night but still struggling with the side effects of the vaccinations. Granted better than catching real flu and Covid simultaneously but have had to take a second day off to rest and recover today.


----------



## Lanny

10:34 BS 7.3 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Been catching up on the unwatched episodes of The House of the Dragon on Now TV yesterday & watched 3 episodes! Still have 3 left…. A pause as I hear tesco parking! Back to finish posting later!


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> Sainsburys do crustless individual quiches.


Homemade is the best (well, homemade by someone else...I'm no cook)!


----------



## Lanny

There we are! Tesco 20 minutes early, this time, & shopping put away!

Still 3 left to watch after this morning’s, around 03:20 by the time the live episode ended, latest episode 6 on demand!

A bit of a slow start as I got my head around all the new people, their houses etc etc etc but, it’s starting to heat up GOT style & I’m quite enjoying it! 

Forgot to check in yesterday & it was BS 6.8 around 5am? 

Now, for some breakfast with some newly delivered food!


----------



## gll

Hey all.
6.1 libre / 6.7 fingers AND 100% TIR showing on libre 

Happy Days!


----------



## Nige13

Afternoon - yes I am late  5.0 for me this morning. Covid jab for me this evening and flu jab on Wednesday - day before my holidays  let hope not left with sore arms!


----------



## rayray119

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - `10.00.  Knew I shouldn't have tampered with the basal


10 might not be too bad of number to be briefly at in your situation


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> Hey all.
> 6.1 libre / 6.7 fingers AND 100% TIR showing on libre
> 
> Happy Days!


WooHoo!!! Love it!


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK enjoy the meal/stay with your folks. Can you explain what Rosh Hashona means/the story behind the celebration? Your poem is very moving and i can't imagine how it feels to go through the therapy but we are here for you. Take care.

@Kaylz have you moved in properly now? How exciting. How does it feel being in your own place?

@rebrascora Ouch!!! Your poor ankle. I hope its feeling a bit better today and your levels are settling.

@Bloden yesterday sounds like it was an idyllic day. Did the dogs enjoy the crust?

@Lucyr i hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## freesia

After a long day at work i managed Wordle in 4 but there were lots of options. Luckily i chose the right one!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Finally been able to check this morning's result (wrote it down but didn't put in MySugr and left glucose meter at home in rushing) - 5.8


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Did the dogs enjoy the crust?


Oh yes!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good early morning! 6'1 today. 

Had a funny conversation with a customer last night. I accidentally gave him a menu cover with no menu at all inside. He let me know with a joke and I replied "well, sir, that menu is for people on diet". He laughed and went "that's quite the diet, no food at all!", and me "intermittent fasting, it's very trendy now". I went to find him a proper menu, thinking "who is this woman talking? Where is the usual, shy Elena?" That's probably the tiredness bringing down my filters


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today,

have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Another early morning. 7.2.

 I don’t usually see any changes in my BGs when I’m ill/had jabs etc but since my flu and autumn booster my readings have definitely been higher. Twice yesterday I had BGs over 12, that is very unusual for me so checked on the meter and it was correct. I ran  about after a toddler all day, and had a four mile walk pushing the buggy some of the time, that would normally lower my readings. I knew my bolus doses were right as both my breakfast and lunch were known quantities. I’ve upped my bolus by 1 unit this morning to 6 units to cover one slice of toast! Let’s see how today goes. My TIR yesterday was an unprecedented ( for me) 81%! Left arm still slightly swollen and red, but it’s the constant ache that’s bothering me. I’m sure she’s injected into a muscle. Flu arm is absolutely fine. Thankful for small mercies.

We’re borrowing daughter’s car today and taking Zara to see her cousins this afternoon, we’re meeting them off the school bus, and she can see the horses, cows, sheep, chickens, cats and dogs. She’ll enjoy that.

Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 7.2 for me this early after 3 hours of sleep. 

Rosh Hashona is basically the Jewish New Year. It’s one of the major festivals which alongside Pesach (Passover) and Yom Kippur (Day of Atonement) most Jews “celebrate” in one way shape or form even if they’re not particularly observant. 
It coincides with harvest and marks the beginning of the civil new year (which was set according to a harvest/prep/sowing/growing agricultural cycle. 
It’s also meant to be the anniversary of the day that Adam and Eve were created and that Mankind inherited the Earth. 
It marks the start of “10 days of penitence” which ends on Yom Kippur. During this ten days there books of Life are opened, one for the wicked, one for the pure/righteous and one for everyone else. 
The names of everyone are meant to be inscribed in one of the books and that dictates your next 12 months. 
Those who are inscribed in the book of the wicked are erased from The Book of Life (with obvious consequences). Those in the Righteous one are inscribed in the book of Life for another 12 months and everyone else goes in to the other one and their fate isn’t sealed for another ten days (hence the penitence culminating the Day of Atonement). 
There’s always round food, the challah bread for Rosh Hashona is round instead of a long plait for example, to symbolise the circle of life, renewal etc. 
Similarly there’s the tradition of eating something sweet to ensure a sweet year. So combining those two traditions and apple is dipped in honey and eaten. 

Can’t think of anything more about Rosh Hashona off the top of my head but ask and I’ll do my best to answer


----------



## rayray119

Not really a waking pantten because not a waking parten because I didn't sleep and have to up to go for my blood test now(I'm maybe as I'm getting it early in the day it can be process quicker.  I'll try and get some sleep (after all I was used to funy sleeping patterns when I worked).


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A JB induced 6.8.

@ColinUK i didn't know whether to give a heart emoji for the description or a care emoji for the 3 hours sleep. The background to Rosh Hoshana is fascinating. I love hearing about it.

@eggyg, i keep hearing about people who have had their covid booster and are not well. I hope you feel ok soon and your levels settle.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

Ooh another food bit for Rosh Hashona has popped into my brain @freesia!
Fish! 

Originally it was tradition to make something which featured the fish head specifically (I’m reminded of stargazy pie!) but that’s now become just eating fish (usually dipped in egg and matzo meal, fried and eaten cold or at room temperature). It’s apparently because Rosh Hashona is the head of the year. 

Also pomegranates. There are 613 commandments in Judaism not just the big ten. And not only are pomegranates round (symbolising life, renewal etc), sweet (for a sweet year) but each pomegranate is said to contain 613 arils (that’s the name for the fleshy seeds) which means you can eat your good deeds for the year I guess. 
Mum hates pomegranates so it’s never featured in our family traditions.


----------



## silentsquirrel

There was a special Rosh Hashanah Saturday Kitchen programme on BBC1 last Sunday morning, available on iPlayer, guests Rachel Riley and Rob Rinder.  The fish head was mentioned!


----------



## ColinUK

silentsquirrel said:


> There was a special Rosh Hashanah Saturday Kitchen programme on BBC1 last Sunday morning, available on iPlayer, guests Rachel Riley and Rob Rinder.  The fish head was mentioned!


Those Celebration Live specials are really good introductions into Jewish traditions and foods!

Also Rachel is such an absurdly lovely, lovely, woman!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.9 today!  

When you quote in range what are the upper and lower limits? Dr Google suggests lower end is 4 or 5 but upper figure varies between 7 and 11.

Wordle in 4 today but was panicking after first two attempts!


----------



## Barrowman

And for me this morning it’s a 5.1 on my finger prick, only four strips left hope my prescription is ready for collection today.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here...yay! The basal tweak seems to have worked.

I’d best stop reading your delicious posts @ColinUK cos I’m doing a basal test - my stomach just started grumbling!


----------



## eggyg

M


silentsquirrel said:


> There was a special Rosh Hashanah Saturday Kitchen programme on BBC1 last Sunday morning, available on iPlayer, guests Rachel Riley and Rob Rinder.  The fish head was mentioned.


I saw a bit of that when I switched the TV on to do my ironing. I love watching food/cookery programmes. Sadly I’d missed most of it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And 5.1 for me today too. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, seems a popular choice this morning.


----------



## Wannie

5.6 at 7.45am this morning. Thank you @ColinUK for the description of Rosh Hashanna, @Lucyr, @eggyg and @rebrascora hope you're all feeling better today. 
Think I may be coming down with a cold or I've picked up a bit of my granddaughters chickenpox virus   hope not don't fancy shingles.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.0 for me, not too bad considering I had my first ready meal last night in almost 6 years and 4 custard Creams before bed 

A tad nippy this morning 
Xxxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.8 for me.

Busy day ahead. Got to take the mini up for its MOT. Needed new sills so failed originally, then straight to rehearsal studio to sort individual mixes for everyone.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Benny G

Morning guys, 
Some painting today, which will keep me busy, and probably tea and biscuits to see me through.

Reasonable 6


----------



## rebrascora

Well my basal increase clearly wasn't enough last night. I went with just an extra half a unit because my levels dropped a bit yesterday evening but woke to a 10.0 the first time and graph showing I was 10-11 most of the night (nice level graph but just too high) injected 2 units (or at least I think I did, but maybe I just recorded it and fell asleep before I injected) as I woke the next time to 10.0 again. Hit it with 2.5 units (definitely injected that) and dropped off again and eventually woke up and got up on 8.5..... so that is my official offering I think and it looks better than 10.0 My TIR stats are shot after 2 nights above target!!   I've got it down and under control now though.
Having lunch with a friend today and a good catch up. My friend lives life "BIG STYLE" so I will come away from it with my head spinning. I love her to bits but boy, is her life one drama after the next, some good drama, some bad! If she wrote a book, no one would believe it all happened to one person! I think she has probably fitted twenty lifetimes into just one. We are so chalk and cheese but maybe that is why our friendship works so well. She needs my steadying influence and I need her to get me into mischief occasionally and lead me astray. Hopefully the only misadventure today will be navigating the lunch menu with my diabetes.  

@MikeyBikey Range will probably vary a bit for different people depending upon their age and circumstances but most of us using Libre have our range set at 3.9-10 and aim to stay within that range at least 75% of the time. What you have to understand about it is that Libre records your levels all the time, every few minutes day and night, so it catches all your meal spikes and how long they last etc. which you wouldn't normally see with finger pricks if you mostly just test before meals. Finger prick guidance for range is usually 4-7 before meals.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 3 today which surprised me! I had 3 greens by the second row and could only think of one word. So.... blowing on fingers and brushing them on me emoji...i went for it..and it was right!!!!


----------



## Colin g

4.1 for me this morning . Just treated a hypo . Nice autumn day up here . Me and the dog will get out for a good walk


----------



## Lanny

13:04 BS 15.0  with my throat feeling on fire & gasping for water which I guzzled down in big gulps then, got up reluctantly to the little girls rroom, wash my hands & test, however long that all took! It was a ROUGH awakening & the half oatcake in my mouth is like sawdust after 24 NR & 84 Tresiba. Now going to get the wool out of my ears feeling before taking my pills! Midday alarm was set for 2.30pm but, taken now, I’m calling it at 1pm so, re set alarm for tomorrow back to midday! I WAS going to go 30 NR as calculated by me & rechecked with the calculator BUT, Tresiba is going in early & I’ll see what a couple of hours, maybe even 3 will do before adding anymore?

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m under the weather today & feel miserable! I’m feeling a bit battered: it’s been one thing after another these days! Can’t help a little  & a Punchbag Being Battered emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> M
> 
> I saw a bit of that when I switched the TV on to do my ironing. I love watching food/cookery programmes. Sadly I’d missed most of it.


It’s on iplayer


----------



## Leadinglights

Update on our leak.
Plumber came today and found the problem. The ball cock on the header tank for the hot water was not doing what it should have been doing so the tank was overfilling, it should have been no problem but the people who installed the exterior insulation had removed /blocked the overflow pipe. Whilst we were here and running hot water it had only been a slow overflow but because we were away last week, and no water was being used it was more rapidly overflowing. It had actually leaked all the way down into the hall.
We suspect that was the reason the wallpaper on the stairs was stained as the water had slowly tracked sideways.
We have been on to the people who did the work but 'they will get back to us' I can see a fight on our hands.
At least if it is no longer leaking the wall can start to dry out. We have the dehumidifier pointed at it
Life, don't talk to me about life.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.0


----------



## gll

Morning all. 6.9 and another unicorn day  I'm just an overachiever


----------



## Lanny

05:23 BS 8.4 after half a day, a very short day as I was asleep again before midnight, of aggressive NR doses I wake up on a better reading! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Watched the other 3 episodes of House of the Dragon & things are indeed heating up, towards maybe the end of the season, up to episode 6 BUT, the time gaps between each episode had grown to 10 years between episodes 4 to 5 & 5 to 6 which made things a bit harder to get my head around: little gaps of a year or two earlier in the season were no problem; 10 years is a big gap in which a lot of things change! 

Feeling much better today & will dial back the NR today now that I’m a bit nearer target range!  Throat still feels a bit dry & the heater doesn’t help: have to leave out a glass of water so, the air doesn’t get too dry! Hopefully just a passing autumn/winter change of season sniffle that doesn’t last long?


----------



## gll

Lanny said:


> Watched the other 3 episodes of House of the Dragon & things are indeed heating up, towards maybe the end of the season, up to episode 6 BUT, the time gaps between each episode had grown to 10 years between episodes 4 to 5 & 5 to 6 which made things a bit harder to get my head around: little gaps of a year or two earlier in the season were no problem; 10 years is a big gap in which a lot of things change!


I'm struggling to stay on top of the story, I should avoid the internet and just wait until it is all out and binge it. Still can't deal with matt smith doing certain scenes, hes always the doctor to me and it feels wrong


----------



## Lanny

gll said:


> I'm struggling to stay on top of the story, I should avoid the internet and just wait until it is all out and binge it. Still can't deal with matt smith doing certain scenes, hes always the doctor to me and it feels wrong


 I know: he was the good guy as The Doctor & pretty dashing as the young Prince Philip in The Crown; now he’s evil but, HE said morally ambiguous in interviews, & it’s a shock to the system!  BUT, he’s getting his acting range widened!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.4 after a very restless sleep. I was still awake at 2am, tossing and turning so i'm tired now. Its dark outside and its going to be a very long day.


----------



## ColinUK

7.3 

Going to see if I can manage to doze for a couple of hours before I need to get up.


----------



## Wannie

5.5 this morning and overnight the cold has taken hold!! Sneezing woke me up , fingers crossed it passes quickly


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Scooted across the bedroom after a wheelchair transfer to get my kit and go a BG reading. Pleased with 7.7 as concerned after yesterday's multi-hypos might go high!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning after a good nights heavy sleep woke to a 8.0 on the nose just now

My wife is off work this week so no need to wake up at 6am (usualy i drop her at work leaving at 7am)
I‘m still working this week as I don’t get as much annual holiday as she does.

On the buying house front.
it turns out the seller still wasn‘t able to proceed, (waiting on second grant of probate) so my fixed rate mortgage offer now expires, unsurprising with these crazy rising interest rates the lender couldn’t extend the offer, so if we decide to still buy that property we need to re-apply for another mortgage at todays rates ( will be about double on % what we had secured)
unsure if we will still wait on this house or look at something else, after the time it’s taken.

My diabetes management
I’m now on a additional medication (SGLT2) so will see how that goes to improve my HbA1c
a GP and DSN previously mentioned that med, and the Diabetic consultant spoke to me about it recently.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! Scooted across the bedroom after a wheelchair transfer to get my kit and go a BG reading. Pleased with 7.7 as concerned after yesterday's multi-hypos might go high!



And Wordle in 5. Had to think really hard as on Line 4 had three letters but in wrong positions!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and 7.3 for me. @ColinUK we’ve had identical readings for two mornings now. Can you have a 5.2 please tomorrow!   

A nice quiet day at home after the chaos that was yesterday. Zara was very non compliant and has decided no more morning naps! She was bossy and, I think, frustrated because she couldn’t make herself understood. We took her to see her cousins and the animals, she loved it but had a temper tantrum going home as she wanted Sadie’s dolly! Almost one hour of sobs and screams of “Sadie’s baby”. We were exhausted. We got home at 5.30 having picked up her mummy from work, Mr Eggy had to wash and change and eat his tea in 20 minutes to leave the house to drive a round trip of 40 miles to pick up a fellow member of Camera Club ( poor chap had a stroke whilst driving and had a crash and lost his licence temporarily)! I crashed on the sofa in a blubbering wreck. GBBO soon brought me round. Loved bread week. Mr Eggy didn’t get home until 10.30 as had to do another 40 mile round trip to do. Midnight before we’d wound down and got to bed. Roll on Monday when we can get away from it all. 

Have a good day all. I’m going to chill for a while then pootle about with some domestic stuff. Mr Eggy still in bed bless him. 

In between all that chaos between getting home and Mr Eggy shovelling his tea down his neck, we had the most wonderful rainbow. Nature is beautiful and definitely a great healer.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Good grief! @eggyg, you and Mr Eggy deserve medals. Roll on your holiday. I’m worn out just reading about your lives! 

Morning all. 4.9 here.

Basal test results were confusing yesterday - maybe I shouldn’t have tried phoning the surgery for a doctor’s appointment during the test (BG shot up!). “Sorry, the queue is full...please try again later”.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Good grief! @eggyg, you and Mr Eggy deserve medals. Roll on your holiday. I’m worn out just reading about your lives!
> 
> Morning all. 4.9 here.
> 
> Basal test results were confusing yesterday - maybe I shouldn’t have tried phoning the surgery for a doctor’s appointment during the test (BG shot up!). “Sorry, the queue is full...please try again later”.



I believe the book and movie rights for The Eggy Story are currently being negiotated. Think it's more Disney than Warner Bros or Universal Pictures!


----------



## gll

Bloden said:


> Basal test results were confusing yesterday - maybe I shouldn’t have tried phoning the surgery for a doctor’s appointment during the test (BG shot up!). “Sorry, the queue is full...please try again later”.



the 43rd reason for bg to be random - phoning drs. Its not stress, its a whole other level of torment.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, just missed by a whisker again. 
Managed to bag an appointment for flu and covid jabs at our local surgery next Tuesday. They sent a text with a link to book an appointment. OH didn’t get a text though, and I have a feeling it’s because he hasn’t registered his mobile number with the surgery, so he has to wait for snail mail to deliver his link through the letterbox.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg I’m starting to wonder if we’re actually the same person!


----------



## Sueizz

Morning all, my first on waking measurement 5.9 is that ok?


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> I believe the book and movie rights for The Eggy Story are currently being negiotated. Think it's more Disney than Warner Bros or Universal Pictures!


That me laugh!  Some friends keep telling me to write a book of our “adventures”, I always say no one would believe me.


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> Good morning after a good nights heavy sleep woke to a 8.0 on the nose just now
> 
> My wife is off work this week so no need to wake up at 6am (usualy i drop her at work leaving at 7am)
> I‘m still working this week as I don’t get as much annual holiday as she does.
> 
> On the buying house front.
> it turns out the seller still wasn‘t able to proceed, (waiting on second grant of probate) so my fixed rate mortgage offer now expires, unsurprising with these crazy rising interest rates the lender couldn’t extend the offer, so if we decide to still buy that property we need to re-apply for another mortgage at todays rates ( will be about double on % what we had secured)
> unsure if we will still wait on this house or look at something else, after the time it’s taken.
> 
> My diabetes management
> I’m now on a additional medication (SGLT2) so will see how that goes to improve my HbA1c
> a GP and DSN previously mentioned that med, and the Diabetic consultant spoke to me about it recently.
> 
> Have a great day everybody


Moral of your house saga is avoid properties that are being sold under those circumstances or where there is a divorce involved. I was let down because the divorced couple couldn't agree on the offer and the property was withdrawn from sale.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I’m starting to wonder if we’re actually the same person!


And who would know?


----------



## Benny G

Good morning all,
A couple of Dextro tabs and the day begins


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.9 for me this chilly morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.3. Another big tease.

Been out for my early morning walk. Very cold until the sun came out. Then too hot. (There's no pleasing some people).

Nothing planned for today except an afternoon walk.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 6 1 for me this morning. Flatlined in the 6 s all-night . See what today brings


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.1 for me.

Got engrossed with all things sound engineering yesterday evening and forgot my basal. Made what I thought was a good estimate for a late dose and result was a flatfish. Unfortunately it was a red flatfish 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning after a good nights heavy sleep woke to a 8.0 on the nose just now
> 
> My wife is off work this week so no need to wake up at 6am (usualy i drop her at work leaving at 7am)
> I‘m still working this week as I don’t get as much annual holiday as she does.
> 
> On the buying house front.
> it turns out the seller still wasn‘t able to proceed, (waiting on second grant of probate) so my fixed rate mortgage offer now expires, unsurprising with these crazy rising interest rates the lender couldn’t extend the offer, so if we decide to still buy that property we need to re-apply for another mortgage at todays rates ( will be about double on % what we had secured)
> unsure if we will still wait on this house or look at something else, after the time it’s taken.
> 
> My diabetes management
> I’m now on a additional medication (SGLT2) so will see how that goes to improve my HbA1c
> a GP and DSN previously mentioned that med, and the Diabetic consultant spoke to me about it recently.
> 
> Have a great day everybody


I sympathise with the house purchase. Probate, particularly if it's anything even slightly different from the common-or-garden variety, can be a nightmare. 
I'm co-executor of an estate which has so far taken 2 years to still not be granted probate everywhere that's needed to be able to make material changes to property ownership or to release funds from some accounts. 

You'll find a better house than this one I'm sure.


----------



## rebrascora

7.4 for me but that was after a 2 unit correction for a flat line at the top of my range again.  Overnight levels are stable but just too high despite increasing evening basal and corrections at bedtime. I lost track of the number of corrections I took yesterday afternoon/evening to try to keep a lid on things but it was in excess of 7 and I thought I chose a reasonable option for lunch with an all day breakfast. Granted I ate the slice of toast, hash browns and beans with my fry up (I hate to leave anything) but I injected well in advance for it and service was really slow. I am guessing it is just the cooler weather increasing my basal needs and I am still resisting putting the heating on. I have upped by morning Levemir this morning by 2 units and will see how that pans out.



eggyg said:


> And who would know?


I imagine Mt Eggy would notice  


Sueizz said:


> Morning all, my first on waking measurement 5.9 is that ok?


Welcome to the thread. 5.9 is a great reading to start the day. Anything between 4 and 7 is good but a reading in the 5s is pretty much perfect. 

@goodybags Really sorry to hear that your house purchase is now in jeopardy and your mortgage is going to cost more due to the delay, even if you opt for another house. It must be really frustrating. There is talk of house prices falling so perhaps you will find another property you like more, at a cheaper price. Fingers crossed. 

@Michael12421, did you increase your Toujeo again. Your readings the last 2 days are a bit low for comfort. Wish you had a half unit pen.


----------



## Bloden

gll said:


> the 43rd reason for bg to be random - phoning drs. Its not stress, its a whole other level of torment.


To be fair to the surgery, I opted for a call-back (I didn't have to wait long), in which I was told there were no more appointments available for that day.


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> I imagine Mt Eggy would notice


hahahahahahahahahahahaha...funny


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> To be fair to the surgery, I opted for a call-back (I didn't have to wait long), in which I was told there were no more appointments available for that day.


I love the "System Online" that our surgery uses for booking appointments/ordering medication or just leasving a message for a particular doctor. It isn't perfect but takes a lot of the stress out of trying to get an appointment or pass a message on and the doctors are pretty good about replying promptly if they need to see you or arranging blood tests etc.


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421, did you increase your Toujeo again. Your readings the last 2 days are a bit low for comfort. Wish you had a half unit pen.


Yes, I went up to 16 from 15. I wish that I had a half-unit pen too


----------



## Bloden

rebrascora said:


> I love the "System Online" that our surgery uses for booking appointments/ordering medication or just leasving a message for a particular doctor. It isn't perfect but takes a lot of the stress out of trying to get an appointment or pass a message on and the doctors are pretty good about replying promptly if they need to see you or arranging blood tests etc.


I need to investigate what online options are available (the surgery website is currently undergoing a refit, so no joy there). I only want to switch to a different statin! Not being able to do this quickly puts me off trying. At my surgery, you have to ring from 8am onwards to arrange a phone appointment with a doctor (which could lead to an actual appointment) - I rang at 8.05 and already the queue was "closed" because it was so busy. And I'm not even working atm. It must be a major pain if you are working. On paper, the system looks really efficient, but in reality I should think a lot of people don't get to see a doctor, which probably has a knock-on effect on local A&Es. I can laugh about it, but my neighbour is in her 90s, lives alone, has a heart condition and doesn't have a mobile phone that she can put on loudspeaker while she waits (if the queue is open, of course). Last time she needed to see someone asap, she phoned us and my husband was able to help her.  Anyhoo...the sun's just come out, who cares about statins?!!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha...funny


As long as Colin rustles up some good grub and makes homemade bread, do all his washing and ironing AND put it all away, it could take a few days before he clicks!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> As long as Colin rustles up some good grub and makes homemade bread, do all his washing and ironing AND put it all away, it could take a few days before he clicks!


I give awesome cuddles, and kids generally love clambering all over me, so that's both Mr E and Zara sorted. I have only ironed probably two things this year so far though - I generally steam things and then hang them up whilst they're a little damp.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I give awesome cuddles, and kids generally love clambering all over me, so that's both Mr E and Zara sorted. I have only ironed probably two things this year so far though - I generally steam things and then hang them up whilst they're a little damp.


You’ve got the job! When can you start?


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg We need to sort out the company car but I'm free tomorrow to pick a paint colour and select the interior trim!


----------



## freesia

MikeyBikey said:


> And Wordle in 5. Had to think really hard as on Line 4 had three letters but in wrong positions!


I completely failed today . By lunchtime when i had chance to do it, my brain had gone muddled. I got 3 yellows but just couldn't get anything right.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> I need to investigate what online options are available (the surgery website is currently undergoing a refit, so no joy there). I only want to switch to a different statin! Not being able to do this quickly puts me off trying. At my surgery, you have to ring from 8am onwards to arrange a phone appointment with a doctor (which could lead to an actual appointment) - I rang at 8.05 and already the queue was "closed" because it was so busy. And I'm not even working atm. It must be a major pain if you are working. On paper, the system looks really efficient, but in reality I should think a lot of people don't get to see a doctor, which probably has a knock-on effect on local A&Es. I can laugh about it, but my neighbour is in her 90s, lives alone, has a heart condition and doesn't have a mobile phone that she can put on loudspeaker while she waits (if the queue is open, of course). Last time she needed to see someone asap, she phoned us and my husband was able to help her.  Anyhoo...the sun's just come out, who cares about statins?!!


At our surgery you have to ring from 8.30 but most of the time it takes ages to get tbrough. You can see or speak to a pharmacy technician who can change the prescription or do a review but i don't think they can actually sign the script so you still have to wait for a doctor. They also ask that you keep to the same doctor when speaking about ongoing conditions. That would be great...if you could get an appointment with that doctor. Mum tried to get an appointment but it took her 3 separate phone calls on different days as the GP was either off/too busy/run out of appointments. The two GPs i used to see have both retired and i've no idea now who i can see. I really don't know what the answer is.

I booked an eye test at the opticians last weekend. I got home and realised i needed to change the date. I rang Monday and needed to leave a message for a call back, heard nothing yet so i've rang again today and had to leave another message. They can't even answer the phone!! Very frustrating!


----------



## TinaD

Good evening. Not been so good the last few days but have been trying to potter on with re-organising my workshop so that I can put topper, sprayer and splitter under the benches. The old visiting cob needs to stay for the winter as Alex and Carla cannot find a decent alternative so we need to empty the spare loosebox which I filled with hay bales...which will severely limit barn space. At rising 23 the old boy will need to go out every day or seize up so Alex has been railing the yard to stop him heaving himself over the wall - still got a good pop in him when he wants to relocate. Didn't want to have him overwinter but at least it ensures daily help for when flares strike. Seems a fair exchange. FBG not too bad - 5.9 this morning. Still no clarity over what the Ukrainians are doing, now overdue by 1 week for return, altho' it looks as though Taras intends to stay at least for the foreseeable future. It would be so much easier to help them if they were more straightforward.


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> I sympathise with the house purchase. Probate, particularly if it's anything even slightly different from the common-or-garden variety, can be a nightmare.
> I'm co-executor of an estate which has so far taken 2 years to still not be granted probate everywhere that's needed to be able to make material changes to property ownership or to release funds from some accounts.
> 
> You'll find a better house than this one I'm sure.


Your right there @ColinUK 
Won’t bore you all with all the details, 
could this be like a suspense movie plot 

to fill you in, 
property was originally put on the market in Feb, 
by the estate of someone who passed away last August

but at the time probate was finally granted (to original owners brother)
he himself passed away 

then his ex wife then had to apply for a second grant of probate 
which is still waiting to be granted 

and now my mortgage offer has expired 
still sometimes these things happen for a reason, maybe we will find a slightly, smaller newer house 
with loads of insulation which might benefit us after the cost of energy has gone up so much,


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Another early morning. 7.2.
> 
> I don’t usually see any changes in my BGs when I’m ill/had jabs etc but since my flu and autumn booster my readings have definitely been higher. Twice yesterday I had BGs over 12, that is very unusual for me so checked on the meter and it was correct. I ran  about after a toddler all day, and had a four mile walk pushing the buggy some of the time, that would normally lower my readings. I knew my bolus doses were right as both my breakfast and lunch were known quantities. I’ve upped my bolus by 1 unit this morning to 6 units to cover one slice of toast! Let’s see how today goes. My TIR yesterday was an unprecedented ( for me) 81%! Left arm still slightly swollen and red, but it’s the constant ache that’s bothering me. I’m sure she’s injected into a muscle. Flu arm is absolutely fine. Thankful for small mercies.
> 
> We’re borrowing daughter’s car today and taking Zara to see her cousins this afternoon, we’re meeting them off the school bus, and she can see the horses, cows, sheep, chickens, cats and dogs. She’ll enjoy that.
> 
> Have a good day all.


She's supposed to have injected your vaccine into a muscle...


----------



## 42istheanswer

Wannie said:


> 5.6 at 7.45am this morning. Thank you @ColinUK for the description of Rosh Hashanna, @Lucyr, @eggyg and @rebrascora hope you're all feeling better today.
> Think I may be coming down with a cold or I've picked up a bit of my granddaughters chickenpox virus   hope not don't fancy shingles.


Being exposed to chickenpox *reduces *your chance of getting shingles, because it reminds your body to produce antibodies. (Shingles is the chickenpox virus that lies dormant in your body after you first had it popping up again when your immune system is a little low)


----------



## 42istheanswer

Bit belated but Tues was 6.2 and Weds 6.0. Decided to treat myself to a dessert at post-funeral gathering on Tuesday - avoided the rice and chips and just had curry, small piece of naan, meat and salad for main and chose creme brulee from the available desserts. Really enjoyed it, and only went up to 7.1 two hours later!


----------



## Lanny

Up at silly o’clock: 02:00 BS 5.3  & maybe? for being just a teeny bit lower than I’d intended BUT, out of the 4’s so, that’s alright, really! Perfect timing, if I DO say so myself: Mr. Monk would be very happy; bang on 2am that was totally a fluke, by the way!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Just a bit more tired than usual yesterday so, went to bed mid afternoon around 15:30 ish & woke briefly around 21:45 where I THOUGHT about some food but, left it too long to get up & dozed off again! Up at just before two am REALLY hungry so, HAD to get up, test & eat!  Sleeping is going off a wee bit again & I’ll probably have an earlier day as well when I go to bed but, I obviously need the rest so, not fighting it & going with it!

Already had breakfast & got the bolus a wee bit too low with 44 NR still an increased dose but, down from the day before & changed it last minute to 42 & 04:15 BS 11.5 Oops!  Sometimes my instincts are right & sometimes they’ve not! Ah well! A wee correction went in of 4 because I think 46 would have been bang on earlier?

Caught up on Tuesday’s & Wednesday’s It Takes Two & it’s always been a bit of a strange format: looking back at the previous weekend’s performances analysing them then looking forward to the next weekend’s routines in which they’re training for this week!  I like the costumes section on Thursday’s, coming up tonight, with Vicky Gill & get an idea of what some will be wearing on Saturday?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very cold here, but I refuse to turn the heating on !!!

BG 5.1 Ha! Tease ! Again!

A film at the church planned for this evening. They have asked me to look after their sound system generally ( I used to do that before Covid). Hopefully I will be asked to join the worship team again soon too. I miss playing my keyboard there. It's different from just playing at home.

Chicken Kiev and sprouts for tea. Hmmmm. One I really like.

This 'challenge' of getting carbs down, calories down, vitamins & minerals within the right range AND keeping the Omega 3 & Omega 6 ratio 'correct', whilst making every days food enjoyable, is a pretty tough one. (I forgot Omega 9)

Here's an image of todays vitamin and mineral status strip....all green



Top row is vitamins. Bottom row is minerals with their chemical symbols. 'Cho' is Choline, neither a vitamin nor a mineral. And Fbr is fibre (odd man out ).

I don't analyse for vitamin B8 as it is not a vitamin or B10, 11 as I couldn't find sufficient reliable data for them but they can be synthesised by the body anyway.

It's a challenge way harder than Soduko but much more rewarding (to me). The amazing thing is that it is possible to get it right (with supplements where necessary, but as few as possible). The most important part of the challenge is to make the diet enjoyable and sustainable.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 10'2 today, ooops. Should have posted yesterday with my pretty 5'8. 

Enjoying a cup of Beanies flavoured coffee before going to work. I'm not a big coffee drinker, it often upsets my stomach, but it is an early morning for me and is also getting cold, so hot drinks are comforting. 

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## freesia

Morning. Woke to 4.9 and a unicorn day yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning all. And I’m out of the sevens, at last. 5.4 on this damp morning. 

Off out for lunch with three of my oldest girlfriends. Looking forward to that, haven’t seen each other since May. Lots of talking will ensue. Then pre holiday haircut at 4pm for both of us. Only four more sleeps. 

Have a good day all.

Congrats @freesia on your unicorn day. After having two last week, I think my unicorn is now extinct!


----------



## ColinUK

Still sitting on the twin step with @eggyg with a 5.4 this morning!

Heating is on and I’m getting ready for my blood letting this morning. 
I’m expecting HbA1C to be up a bit again along with weight which I’m not disappointed with considering everything I’ve dealt with so far this year. 
Sometimes there’s only a certain amount of brain space to be able to focus on my mental health and the trauma therapy so my (perceived) need for comfort food wins out. 

Today is mainly going to be spent in my duties as co-Executor for a complicated and muddled estate working up a matrix of interest rate change impact and trying to establish why a court in Connecticut now won’t accept a medallion stamp from the London based U.S. attorney they told us to go to for the medallion in the first place.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.3 this morning. First eye screening this afternoon- have warned kids to take trainers to school as we'll have to walk back from the station not drive! Plenty of exercise for all of us anyway (especially me as I'm planning to first walk to the opticians and then to the station to meet kids!)


----------



## Wannie

42istheanswer said:


> Being exposed to chickenpox *reduces *your chance of getting shingles, because it reminds your body to produce antibodies. (Shingles is the chickenpox virus that lies dormant in your body after you first had it popping up again when your immune system is a little low)


Thank you for your reply its kind of you to reassure me


----------



## Wannie

ColinUK said:


> Still sitting on the twin step with @eggyg with a 5.4 this morning!
> 
> Heating is on and I’m getting ready for my blood letting this morning.
> I’m expecting HbA1C to be up a bit again along with weight which I’m not disappointed with considering everything I’ve dealt with so far this year.
> Sometimes there’s only a certain amount of brain space to be able to focus on my mental health and the trauma therapy so my (perceived) need for comfort food wins out.


Morning me too and my first blood tests since I was diagnosed on 30th May, fingers crossed for you and me, hoping I've done enough to reduce HbA1c


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning and like @ColinUK bloods to be taken this morning, then a spot of shopping, need to get some warmer clothes that fit   
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Good morning all. And I’m out of the sevens, at last. 5.4 on this damp morning.
> 
> Off out for lunch with three of my oldest girlfriends. Looking forward to that, haven’t seen each other since May. Lots of talking will ensue. Then pre holiday haircut at 4pm for both of us. Only four more sleeps.
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> Congrats @freesia on your unicorn day. After having two last week, I think my unicorn is now extinct!



Is Mr Eggy going out with three girlfriends as well?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Still sitting on the twin step with @eggyg with a 5.4 this morning!
> 
> Heating is on and I’m getting ready for my blood letting this morning.
> I’m expecting HbA1C to be up a bit again along with weight which I’m not disappointed with considering everything I’ve dealt with so far this year.
> Sometimes there’s only a certain amount of brain space to be able to focus on my mental health and the trauma therapy so my (perceived) need for comfort food wins out.
> 
> Today is mainly going to be spent in my duties as co-Executor for a complicated and muddled estate working up a matrix of interest rate change impact and trying to establish why a court in Connecticut now won’t accept a medallion stamp from the London based U.S. attorney they told us to go to for the medallion in the first place.


How bizarre Colin. What’s our scores on the doors for tomorrow? I know you know as you and others are still predicting your reactions to my posts.


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Is Mr Eggy going out with three girlfriends as well?


In  his dreams!


----------



## harbottle

I didn't test when I got up, but after a breakfast of fruit and yoghurt with a bit of peanut butter, plus getting ready for work I was at 5.1 (Which was a surprise, as I'm usually a bit higher than this at this time.)


----------



## harbottle

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 10'2 today, ooops. Should have posted yesterday with my pretty 5'8.
> 
> Enjoying a cup of Beanies flavoured coffee before going to work. I'm not a big coffee drinker, it often upsets my stomach, but it is an early morning for me and is also getting cold, so hot drinks are comforting.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone



Interesting, I read an article recently about how coffee can cause stomach upsets due to the chemicals in it.

I drink it like water, myself! Freshly made from beans usually, but this morning some Italian stuff called Kimbo from Naples that was already ground.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.9 today after another bad night. Think KK's stupidity played on my mind as in process of selling/buying - should do 'A' level Economics first! Then the phantom pain cut in!  Didn't  want to take extra pain killers in case it made me tired for appointment later today.. And crossing fingers patient transport syncs today! (fingers crossed emoji)

And Wordle in 3! Having a few lucky initial guesses!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.5 for me this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

harbottle said:


> Interesting, I read an article recently about how coffee can cause stomach upsets due to the chemicals in it.
> 
> I drink it like water, myself! Freshly made from beans usually, but this morning some Italian stuff called Kimbo from Naples that was already ground.



I read it causes acidity. Maybe my Lansoprazole protects against this?


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here.


----------



## ColinUK

Wannie said:


> Morning me too and my first blood tests since I was diagnosed on 30th May, fingers crossed for you and me, hoping I've done enough to reduce HbA1c


I’m not expecting them to be lower but the question is how much higher they are.


----------



## TinaD

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! 7.9 today after another bad night. Think KK's stupidity played on my mind as in process of selling/buying - should do 'A' level Economics first! Then the phantom pain cut in!  Didn't  want to take extra pain killers in case it made me tired for appointment later today.. And crossing fingers patient transport syncs today! (fingers crossed emoji)
> 
> And Wordle in 3! Having a few lucky initial guesses!


Good morning. Sympathise with KK's actions keeping you awake but was it genuine stupidity? I wonder how many of the cabinet and their supporters just happened to be holding dollars when he produced his mini-budget?  This lot make the average Damon Runyon character seem saintly. Hope your buy/sell works out. BG 6.1 this a.m. after a much better night. Back to the great workshop clear out...


----------



## ColinUK

Blood taken without any issues at all. Which for my veins is a rare thing as apparently they’re hard to spear accurately. 
BP 118/62 which is up slightly from the home reading this morning but fine. 
Weight bang on 100kg and that’s unchanged since the last review. 

I’m expecting HbA1C to be slightly up but sort of roughly 48-52 or 53 perhaps.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 5.6 for me this morning . The slipped disc that's been giving me a lot of gyp eased up during the night . Busy day ahead . Get dog out then through to Newcastle to collect my new glasses. Be able to see what I'm thinking about now


----------



## rayray119

It was 9.6. got another appointment with my doctors later as condition is worsing. Now verry week and tired get short of breath as well. Stomach side pain. Dizzy spells get into a bit of drazed state. Everything keeps coming back normal(mind you the tests are only being done because I mention them).  Serval visits to a and Evans doctors but people are coming to the conclusion there's nothing wrong expect I know there is because I feel exactly like I did when I was in dka last year expect it's not that because I'm able to test for that myself. I just no there's something very wrong


----------



## harbottle

MikeyBikey said:


> I read it causes acidity. Maybe my Lansoprazole protects against this?



There are a fair few acids in Coffee.

I'm on my third one of the morning!


----------



## 42istheanswer

harbottle said:


> There are a fair few acids in Coffee.
> 
> I'm on my third one of the morning!


Fair bit of acid naturally in your stomach too


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 5.7 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## gll

Morning all. 4.3
Just off the phone to DSN and still no answer on libre although the few hypos showing on libre in the past fortnight "might" swing it. She had already emailed before the call and is hoping to get an answer today.
If the answers no its back to fingerpricks in 3 days


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Today's excitement is a covid booster.

Toodle pip and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Afternoon folks. It was 7.7 for me this morning. 

I managed to get a Covid booster this morning - it helps having elderly friends, they're like an underground network of Covid jab sleuths. I was told to go to a tiny village on the outskirts of nowhere, where there's a pharmacy doing walk-ins. I was in and out in 5 minutes - and I got a Disney plaster (it was a bleeder) from the nice man. No lolly tho, he must've seen my Libre and decided I couldn't have one.


----------



## rebrascora

Libre said "LO" . Finger prick 2.9.  Totally my own fault. I didn't go to bed last night so by this morning, after I had fed and mucked out 4 horses, I was zonked. Injected my morning Levemir which is the big dose of the day and then crashed. Of course that was far too much basal to manage my levels whilst sleeping and I was so tired that I slept really deeply and with a slow steady drop I didn't wake up until I was naughty low.    All sorted and feel fine now but need to do better.

I am so much more focused and motivated when my levels and stats are good, but when I am going through a bad patch and stats are not so good, I feel like I am not getting rewarded for my efforts so I don't try so hard. It is typical of me. I am an all or nothing girl. Three nights/sleeps with high levels and now a naughty low.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Afternoon folks. It was 7.7 for me this morning.
> 
> I managed to get a Covid booster this morning - it helps having elderly friends, they're like an underground network of Covid jab sleuths. I was told to go to a tiny village on the outskirts of nowhere, where there's a pharmacy doing walk-ins. I was in and out in 5 minutes - and I got a Disney plaster (it was a bleeder) from the nice man. No lolly tho, he must've seen my Libre and decided I couldn't have one.


My monkeypox vaccine was administered in a paediatrics covid clinic and I begged them for a Disney or dinosaur plaster and they refused!


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5 today. I had 3 green letters by row 3 but still only managed it with one go to spare.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hello all... I'm BAAAACK!  After 27 days away I've just about caught up.... as I was reading the thread on the ferry and the car journey home.  To sum up - _I think_ - @ColinUK and @eggyg are actually one person masquerading as two?  @gll has done fantastically well now she's carb counting and seeing single figures.  Several people have had  HSs.  @rebrascora has forgotten the way to her bedroom.  @goodybags is having problems with his house purchase and I sincerely sympathise with that as I've been through the process 6 times since 1973 and it sucks big time!  I may have missed some posts and apologise for not commenting on other people's problems and dilemmas.

Got home yesterday at around 5pm.  Went to the pub for dinner as there was nothing in the house that wasn't frozen solid.  So, this morning 8.6 which is a LOT better than it has been.  In fact my control has been terrible, have been only 36% TIR over the last 3 weeks.   Reasons?  Well, as usual there are several, pick one!

We went to France,  partially staying in hotels and partially self catering.  We ate out at least once a day.  As soon as you sit down in a French restaurant a basket of bread appears on the table.... generally not just any old bread... but utterly *delicious* bread.  Bread is my nemesis, but hey, I was on holiday and never mind good intentions, within 3 minutes my hand reached out of it's own volition and the next minute the bread was in my mouth!  .... and the next bit and the next!

Argghhhh... just lost half the post!


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Hello all... I'm BAAAACK!  After 27 days away I've just about caught up.... as I was reading the thread on the ferry and the car journey home.  To sum up - _I think_ - @ColinUK and @eggyg are actually one person masquerading as two?  @gll has done fantastically well now she's carb counting and seeing single figures.  Several people have had  HSs.  @rebrascora has forgotten the way to her bedroom.  @goodybags is having problems with his house purchase and I sincerely sympathise with that as I've been through the process 6 times since 1973 and it sucks big time!  I may have missed some posts and apologise for not commenting on other people's problems and dilemmas.
> 
> Got home yesterday at around 5pm.  Went to the pub for dinner as there was nothing in the house that wasn't frozen solid.  So, this morning 8.6 which is a LOT better than it has been.  In fact my control has been terrible, have been only 36% TIR over the last 3 weeks.   Reasons?  Well, as usual there are several, pick one!
> 
> We went to France,  partially staying in hotels and partially self catering.  We ate out at least once a day.  As soon as you sit down in a French restaurant a basket of bread appears on the table.... generally not just any old bread... but utterly *delicious* bread.  Bread is my nemesis, but hey, I was on holiday and never mind good intentions, within 3 minutes my hand reached out of it's own volition and the next minute the bread was in my mouth!  .... and the next bit and the next!
> 
> Argghhhh... just lost half the post!


Welcome back Pattie. Me and @ColinUK have missed you!


----------



## Pattidevans

Reason 2.  I normally take 2000mg Metformin.  Somehow  after about day 2 I took none at all.  In hotels which charge around 10Euros each for a continental breakfast, we skipped it - I don't eat brekkie at home - and the French tend to eat lunch at 12 sharp in restaurants, so to get a table you have to be there.... and one way and another with my little bum bag I couldn't find room for the met alongside my little packet of 8 JBs.

I took approx 1.5 kilos of JBs with me as  I didn't think the French would have them (they didn't - I checked in Carrefour, E-Leclerc and even Lidl).  I brought most of em back home with me, much to the JBs relief.  I was a bit worried about them being in a hot car.  One night I was woken from a nighmare by a panicky voice shouting "wake up, the JBs are clumping!".  Clearly a JB clump is a bad thing - poor little things.  Mine didn't clump!

So, Metformin was originally developed as a slimming drug before they discovered it's effect on diabetes, and frankly although a lot of peeps don't get on with it, I think it does have quite an affect as my correction  doses  seemed like water and I was  using a lot more insulin than usual.  Also I regained the appetite I had completely lost over the past 2 years.  Not that I regret the 1.5 stone weight loss but it is nice to actually want to eat!  Now back to taking them... 

Last thing is that I've had a really bad sore shoulder, well both of them to be accurate and have been in a lot of pain, exacerbated by the awful things the French seem to think of as pillows.  Every morning I had to have 2 paracetamol before being able to move.

So despite all we had a fab time.  I've eaten my body weight in stinky cheese and cured meats!  Plus Foie  Gras and Confit duck!  We've visited lots of chateaux - memorably Chateau Milandes which once belonged to the famous Josephine Baker (the costumes, furniture and other memorabilia there were fantastic!).  We went to the amazing reconstruction of the cro-magnon cave paintings at Lascaux IV and an amazing troglodyte dwelling place (La Roque Saint Christophe) half way up a vertiginous cliff.  I was surprised  I got up there, but I did!  We've done boat trips on 3 different rivers and managed to understand (most) of the French commentary and visited several vineyards.

We've stayed in two fabulous apartments which were both modern and very beautifully appointed with everything you could need - and both had fantastic up to the minute shower rooms.  We stayed in one Chambre d'Hote (B&B) also amazing (including the en-suite and swimming pool) and such gracious hosts - the hosts were well travelled and they had brought back some beautiful artifacts, though their Cameroon larger-than-life statues were somewhat disquieting.  Also 5 small hotels with extremely curious bathroom arrangements!  We've eaten fantastic food and brought back some precious memories.

Ironically I got back to a copy of a letter from my DSN to my GP saying how fantastic my control is... HEH????  I had better kick it back into touch now!


eggyg said:


> Welcome back Pattie. Me and @ColinUK have missed you!


Awww. thank you @eggyg and @ColinUK  I didn't want to advertise that our house was empty whilst we were away, but friends  were keeping an eye on it... so I didn't say in public!


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans  glad you had a fantastic time!
And @eggyg  and I knew your place was empty anyway. We know everything! Mwahahaha!


----------



## goodybags

Pattidevans said:


> Hello all... I'm BAAAACK!  After 27 days away I've just about caught up.... as I was reading the thread on the ferry and the car journey home.  To sum up - _I think_ - @ColinUK and @eggyg are actually one person masquerading as two?  @gll has done fantastically well now she's carb counting and seeing single figures.  Several people have had  HSs.  @rebrascora has forgotten the way to her bedroom.  @goodybags is having problems with his house purchase and I sincerely sympathise with that as I've been through the process 6 times since 1973 and it sucks big time!  I may have missed some posts and apologise for not commenting on other people's problems and dilemmas.
> 
> Got home yesterday at around 5pm.  Went to the pub for dinner as there was nothing in the house that wasn't frozen solid.  So, this morning 8.6 which is a LOT better than it has been.  In fact my control has been terrible, have been only 36% TIR over the last 3 weeks.   Reasons?  Well, as usual there are several, pick one!
> 
> We went to France,  partially staying in hotels and partially self catering.  We ate out at least once a day.  As soon as you sit down in a French restaurant a basket of bread appears on the table.... generally not just any old bread... but utterly *delicious* bread.  Bread is my nemesis, but hey, I was on holiday and never mind good intentions, within 3 minutes my hand reached out of it's own volition and the next minute the bread was in my mouth!  .... and the next bit and the next!
> 
> Argghhhh... just lost half the post!


Welcome Back


----------



## goodybags

Bloden said:


> Afternoon folks. It was 7.7 for me this morning.
> 
> I managed to get a Covid booster this morning - it helps having elderly friends, they're like an underground network of Covid jab sleuths. I was told to go to a tiny village on the outskirts of nowhere, where there's a pharmacy doing walk-ins. I was in and out in 5 minutes - and I got a Disney plaster (it was a bleeder) from the nice man. No lolly tho, he must've seen my Libre and decided I couldn't have one.


I’ve my Covid booster tomorrow, had the email yesterday, booked it today and being boosted tomorrow don’t want to leave the cubicle bleeding, but if it does hope I get the Disney plaster to


----------



## gll

Welcome home @Pattidevans you have been missed <3


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0
Welcome home @Pattidevans


----------



## Lanny

Well! I got up hours ago, yesterday after going to bed around 15:30 ish again, at 20:22 BS 8.7 & Zit’s been a little bit frustrating that I’m STILL not quite getting my NR doses right & ended up 04:35 BS 12.8 well after active NR so, must have been even higher earlier!  I gave myself 46 NR for ramen & lost track of time a bit watching a bit more of AMA, I just keep going back to it, on the Chinese TV website this time for the best quality 1080 4K HDR with only Chinese subtitles as I no longer need them: all dramas on Chinese TV have Chinese subtitles; 50 different dialects spoken across China all unified by one written language! Now, just had some Heinz oxtail soup & given myself 40NR, +10 more than normal, & see if I do better this time?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m more or less over this sniffle or whatever it was so, I wonder if I need to up my baseline NR doses for the autumn/winter or maybe even Tresiba but, I seem fine, I think, when I DON’T eat & just keep getting my bolus wrong!  I’ll try 40 as a baseline for breakfast tomorrow & see what happens: lunch will be 36 & dinner will be 32?  Try that first BEFORE I even attempt upping Tresiba! Ehish!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Is Mr Eggy going out with three girlfriends as well?


----------



## freesia

Motning. 10.9. Been in the 12s most of the night which has ruined a second unicorn day, but i slept through from 10pm. Maybe its because i only have a few hours left of this sensor. Glad its Friday.

Sounds like you had a good time @Pattidevans. Welcome back.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today. 
I ended up having a unicorn day yesterday even after going out for a meal. I went low before I even got to the restaurant, not hypo but in the 4s. Ordered the meal and didn’t pre bolus, didn’t finish the meal and ended up having a hypo on the way home from the hairdressers, packet of Squashies consumed, yuk! Then I felt sick as I often do after an event like that. Didn’t pre bolus for tea either, as I was back into the fours. BGs did rise but not much, so mini Double Decker eaten, not much change so a packet of Sunbites. By bedtime I was 5.5, absolutely no chance I was eating again,  so against all the advice, I went to bed.  All was well, but not something I would normally make a habit of.

Today is Zara day, hoping she’s more compliant as heavy rain is forecast for all day, so no park, running around the garden or a walk to the see the piggies at the farm down the road. I bought stickers, a big drawing pad, wax crayons and a book for her yesterday, that’ll entertain her for about two minutes! 

Have a fab Friday and I’ll see you all tomorrow, hopefully not as early!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.1 today 
Looks like I forgot to test & post yesterday morning, (I overslept then was rushing)

it’s another long weekend for me, as I’ve taken a day off work, 
Ive made a few appointments including the covid booster jab.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

Well it’s official, @eggyg and I are not the same person. 

To celebrate my newly arrived cold, sore throat and swollen glands I’ve been given a whopping 9.7 this morning. 

I feel fine and will batter the symptoms into submission with paracetamol and sudafed.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Well it’s official, @eggyg and I are not the same person.
> 
> To celebrate my newly arrived cold, sore throat and swollen glands I’ve been given a whopping 9.7 this morning.
> 
> I feel fine and will batter the symptoms into submission with paracetamol and sudafed.


Ahh, I quite liked being Ceggy or Coleggy or Egcol ( does that sound like a piece of 70 furniture?). Hope your cold does one soon.


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> Well it’s official, @eggyg and I are not the same person.
> 
> To celebrate my newly arrived cold, sore throat and swollen glands I’ve been given a whopping 9.7 this morning.
> 
> I feel fine and will batter the symptoms into submission with paracetamol and sudafed.


I envy your sudafed: can’t take decongestants with blood pressure medication; the most I can do is cetirizine allergy tablets that raise my heart rate a bit & can’t take for long! Green with Envy emoji!


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I envy your sudafed: can’t take decongestants with blood pressure medication; the most I can do is cetirizine allergy tablets that raise my heart rate a bit & can’t take for long! Green with Envy emoji!


I can’t take cetrizine because it makes me hallucinate. 
Well I mean I can, nobody’s stopping me but…


----------



## eggyg

Just a quick interlude. 
I’ve just done Wordle in three, in about three seconds! Some days I’m at it on and off all day.
 I’ll probably get up off the sofa now and fall over my own feet!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Ahh, I quite liked being Ceggy or Coleggy or Egcol ( does that sound like a piece of 70 furniture?). Hope you’re cold does one soon.


We’d be a very stylish piece of furniture made from oak with bent wood details in the matching chairs.


----------



## ColinUK

Wordle in 6


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> I can’t take cetrizine because it makes me hallucinate.
> Well I mean I can, nobody’s stopping me but…


What do you take for allergies then? Do you get hayfever? It’s a side effect I haven’t of before! It must be a rare one?


----------



## Bloden

Great to have you back @Pattidevans. I was tempted to slap on a second Pod in France in July LOL - everything’s so delicious and carb-heavy. 

Morning all. 7.1 here.

Must dash before the rain hits West Wales...catch you later!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning 6.3 today. Optician yesterday said I need to get a full eye test as my right eye has deteriorated with distance vision. (Left eye carrying it enough so I'm still safe for driving.) So seems like I will finally be the last of my siblings to get glasses (the rest got them as kids for short sight... though one has had laser now and another wears contacts)


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> What do you take for allergies then? Do you get hayfever? It’s a side effect I haven’t of before! It must be a rare one?


Apparently it’s quite common. 
Last time I took it I swear a 6ft long talking salmon was swimming through the tube carriage. 

I take loratadine for hay fever. Actually I take it everyday from early March only stopping in mid October. 
I’m allergic to the plane tree pollen and that’s what lines the street I live on and is the predominant tree in the local area. 
I’m also allergic to ornamental cherry which is the second most frequently found tree around here. 
Maybe I should move!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9 

Today nothing planned

Tomorrow flu jab and covid boostet. I just hope I feel ok afterwards

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.5 - rather good given that I was spooning down yoghurt at 02.30, my excuse being that it was that or eat the sheets. 
Awaiting residue of hurricane Ian - gales with winds up to 50mph and heavy rain - but currently misty with still air.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

ColinUK said:


> Well it’s official, @eggyg and I are not the same person.
> 
> To celebrate my newly arrived cold, sore throat and swollen glands I’ve been given a whopping 9.7 this morning.
> 
> I feel fine and will batter the symptoms into submission with paracetamol and sudafed.


And now reading 6.2 so maybe the other reading was incorrect for some reason.


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> Apparently it’s quite common.
> Last time I took it I swear a 6ft long talking salmon was swimming through the tube carriage.
> 
> I take loratadine for hay fever. Actually I take it everyday from early March only stopping in mid October.
> I’m allergic to the plane tree pollen and that’s what lines the street I live on and is the predominant tree in the local area.
> I’m also allergic to ornamental cherry which is the second most frequently found tree around here.
> Maybe I should move!


Probably just add more problem pollens to your list then


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Closest I have been to a HS at 5.1 - is it a 0.5HS! Pleased with result as I was more stressed than Tuesday and Wednesday. Dealt with four organisations. The two in the morning were judt adequate and the two in the afternoon totally inadequate! Mediocrity seems the new norm these days and it is worse than pre Covid! Feel rubbish from probably too many coffees and stress! I may in danger of becoming Victor Meldrew!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

7.2 this morning!! 
I had a coffee and nicked some of my husband's chilli coated peanuts and now my bloods are 8.4!!!
I am going to go and have a proper breakfast and a peppermint tea and hope it all settles down.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.
Aargh! Plane tree pollen, @ColinUK . I had really bad hay fever in my teens, and when I went up to Uni in London, I though, yippee, hay fever's bound to be better in a city….then I discovered plane trees. I use to take something really effective, can’t remember the name now, but it got withdrawn. I rely on Loratadine now, Cetrizine makes me drowsy, which is a lot more boring than 6ft salmon, but not so good if you want to drive anywhere.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here.
> Aargh! Plane tree pollen, @ColinUK . I had really bad hay fever in my teens, and when I went up to Uni in London, I though, yippee, hay fever's bound to be better in a city….then I discovered plane trees. I use to take something really effective, can’t remember the name now, but it got withdrawn. I rely on Loratadine now, Cetrizine makes me drowsy, which is a lot more boring than 6ft salmon, but not so good if you want to drive anywhere.



I never had hay fever until they introduced that awful oil seed rape. It affects me really badly and remedies both over counter give me palpitations. Problem is I seem to be getting more sensitive to other pollens and traffic pollution!


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> I never had hay fever until they introduced that awful oil seed rape. It affects me really badly and remedies both over counter give me palpitations. Problem is I seem to be getting more sensitive to other pollens and traffic pollution!


I was the opposite, I became less and less sensitive once I'd got past my 30s, and only get it on odd occasions now. OH is like you, though, he developed a reaction to rape when they started growing it wholesale round our village.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 4.9
> 
> Today nothing planned
> 
> Tomorrow flu jab and covid boostet. I just hope I feel ok afterwards
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing



I would plan a duvet day. After my second one I couldn't keep my eyes open,! (wide eyed emiju(


----------



## Wannie

5.8 this morning at 7.am same as bedtime. Have a good day everyone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Who forgot to post his 5.8 reading earlier? 

Wet and windy today!!

Dez


----------



## Lanny

FINALLY!  09:34 BS 5.1 & I got the soup bolus right, weelllll maybe just a tad aggressive but, back in target range  until the next time I eat, anyway! I’m not really hungry & can leave it another hour, two or three after midday tresiba & meds but, will need something before bed! I’m rather oddly, for once, adjusting my body clock BACKWARDS when it’s usually forwards but, as long as there’s SOME movement, in any direction, I’ll take it as eventually things will go back: no movement; I stay off kilter!

Will decide on NR for dinner later & see if I get it right when I get up again: that’ll be the REAL test; breakfast! If I get THAT right the rest is a lot easier?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

Just had my flu jab excitement done for the day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> I’ve my Covid booster tomorrow, had the email yesterday, booked it today and being boosted tomorrow don’t want to leave the cubicle bleeding, but if it does hope I get the Disney plaster to


It was my flu vaccine that bled, my arms were quite sore for a few days.
Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.4 for me this morning . Get this dog out now before rain starts


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning all, and it’s a 5.2 for me this morning.
Had my first blood test yesterday, looking forward to seeing if my A1c has come down a bit from 89 when first diagnosed in May.


----------



## Pattidevans

Congrats on the HS @Barrowman !

Good morning from a miserable rainy Cornwall.

6.6 this morning which is tons better than it has been!  New pod, fresh insulin (not stuff I took away) clearly working.  My Libre unexpectedly finished last night, I swear it shouldn't have finished until Sunday, but since I lost all track of days when I was away I can't be completely certain.  Anyway this new one seems very accurate at 6.6 against a blood test of 6.4.  I've got to the stage where I am relying on the Libre for dosing.  I know not everyone has the same reliability but I'm grateful that I seem to get on well with it.

@Bloden , you are right, in France it's heavy carb and you have no idea what they have put in the sauces etc.  I found it very difficult to guesstimate any dose and I think I got more wrong than right.

So I caught up on making appointments for various things yesterday, flu jab, covid booster, B12 jab etc.  Unfortunately I got one of the young receptionists who is a bit jobsworth and was told that they had finished covid booster clinics at the centre and I'd have to go online to find the nearest clinic.  So I did,  with visions of traipsing half across the county.  Where was it?  At the same health centre as my surgery, just one of the other 2 practices that share the centre.  I've no doubt she couldn't make the appointment for me but she could have said "well, X surgery is doing them, if you go online you can have it done there".  I bet I don't get a dinosaur plaster!

Anyway, it brought to mind a conversation that went on here whilst I was away... about doctor's surgeries, difficulty getting through on the phone, getting appointments etc.  If you feel strongly about this (and most of us do), then it might benefit you to get on their Patient's panel if they have one.  I've been on ours for several years and we have been able to negotiate changes that improve the patient experience.  For example we got them to open up our access to test results and medical records online.  I was a guinea pig for that exercise.  Interestingly Julian was checking his "documents" section and found that someone had put a highly confidential letter addressed to someone else on his file.  We only meet 4/5 times a year, so it's not onerous.  Some of the people do volunteer to help with the flu clinics etc, but it's not for me.  I perform the secretary  function for the panel.  Currently trying to get them to reinstate ear wax removal in light of the evidence that poor hearing increases risk of dementia.

Ah well, gotta go pick the grapes even if we don't use them.  Julian caught a large rat feasting on the windfalls yesterday!  Ugh.. go home Mr Ratty!

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Well today has turned out very fortunate. Went out at 8am for some exercise walking on the beach. Cold, windy, threatening rain. But it turned out to be a good dry walk and 2 dogs came over to say hello (I like that).

Did a quick bit of shopping on the way home. Then, and since then, it has rained cats and dogs. Good job I went out when I did AND a good job I decided to go for an intermediate length walk not a long walk !!!


----------



## Lanny

I AM indeed moving backwards with my body clock as I barely lasted until 11:14am earlier so, switched off the midday alarm & took my meds & tresiba a bit early had some Heinz chicken soup with a guessed bolus of 32 NR, dinner dose, & went straight to bed! BS had stayed at 5.3 before eating. 

Now, I’m up again after a nice restful sleep 14:43 BS 8.3 Uhm! That’s for soup so, that definitely tells me my bolus doses even at the baseline of 40 isn’t enough & I’ll tweak it upwards of that until I get closer & let it settle at that level to hopefully get some better control back? 

Just picked up my mail & unfortunately I didn’t get the PIP awarded as I scored 0 on all 12 categories when scores of 12 & above get awarded PIP! But, my case worker did say AFTER, why didn’t she tell me BEFORE, my phone appointment that PIP is MUCH harder to get & Universal Credit should be much easier & has set the ball rolling on that already. Although, I haven’t heard anything about it, yet. Will text my case worker about the PIP refusal & I have to say with everything thing spelt out in the letter about the categories & scoring they’re right when it comes right down to it; I don’t need that kind of help! 

Who knows how long I’ll stay awake for now but, I’m needing less sleep maybe after all the extra sleep when under the weather so much recently that’s how my body clock is adjusting back to normal? 

Right better get half an oatcake in & some NR as I don’t want DP to raise my already higher than target range BS to even higher before I want to eat breakfast for my new day at some stage: that’s the first step; now for what dose? I’ll try a conservative 20, half of 40 even though I more or less know that’s not enough for breakfast just to see what that does?


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  Just realised, about to dial up NR with half an oatcake in my mouth, that there’s still a bit of active NR in my system, not much at the tail end of about 15 minutes, so, 18 NR & see in about 90 minutes to a couple of hours?


----------



## gll

Hey all. Couldn't sleep all night so slept this morning and woken up by libre alarms again. 4.9.  Feel like a zombie, have got spasms in my back and took some co-codamol last night which resulted in nausea all night and brain fog today. Busting out the deep heat instead.

Basal needs another tweak, I'm good all day with but dropping at night fairly consistently. Feeling a little nervous doing it without libre. I totally take my hats off you all you guys and gals who have done it for years without sensors.

Still heard nothing about sensors on script. We kinda left things mid appointment yesterday waiting for this answer so haven't discussed fingerprick testing regime for when this one runs out or if the answer is no.
Can anyone clue me in there (MDI carb counting)? I figured waking, brekkie, lunch dinner and bedtime but not sure about testing when having snacks requiring insulin?
Doubtful I will hear anything now at this late hour on a Friday from DSN.



Pattidevans said:


> Anyway, it brought to mind a conversation that went on here whilst I was away... about doctor's surgeries, difficulty getting through on the phone, getting appointments etc.  If you feel strongly about this (and most of us do), then it might benefit you to get on their Patient's panel if they have one.


Funny you mention this, I had a survey through yesterday via mydiabetesmyway with a form to fill out pertaining to our local health board and its digital service and what patients want (something to do with a 5 year plan).
There was a single line to answer questions so I busted out notepad and wrote huge massive paragraphs...good luck to the folks reading that without formatting, I might have asked for the moon and stars from them .

Anyway off to sort out some "brekkie", fotf has taken care of things without eating (7.5 now).


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lanny said:


> I AM indeed moving backwards with my body clock as I barely lasted until 11:14am earlier so, switched off the midday alarm & took my meds & tresiba a bit early had some Heinz chicken soup with a guessed bolus of 32 NR, dinner dose, & went straight to bed! BS had stayed at 5.3 before eating.
> 
> Now, I’m up again after a nice restful sleep 14:43 BS 8.3 Uhm! That’s for soup so, that definitely tells me my bolus doses even at the baseline of 40 isn’t enough & I’ll tweak it upwards of that until I get closer & let it settle at that level to hopefully get some better control back?
> 
> Just picked up my mail & unfortunately I didn’t get the PIP awarded as I scored 0 on all 12 categories when scores of 12 & above get awarded PIP! But, my case worker did say AFTER, why didn’t she tell me BEFORE, my phone appointment that PIP is MUCH harder to get & Universal Credit should be much easier & has set the ball rolling on that already. Although, I haven’t heard anything about it, yet. Will text my case worker about the PIP refusal & I have to say with everything thing spelt out in the letter about the categories & scoring they’re right when it comes right down to it; I don’t need that kind of help!
> 
> Who knows how long I’ll stay awake for now but, I’m needing less sleep maybe after all the extra sleep when under the weather so much recently that’s how my body clock is adjusting back to normal?
> 
> Right better get half an oatcake in & some NR as I don’t want DP to raise my already higher than target range BS to even higher before I want to eat breakfast for my new day at some stage: that’s the first step; now for what dose? I’ll try a conservative 20, half of 40 even though I more or less know that’s not enough for breakfast just to see what that does?


You should be able to claim PIP *and *UC at the same time. UC replaced ESA (and other income based benefits) not PIP which isn't income based. 

If you think you should have scored enough points for PIP then ask for a mandatory reconsideration


----------



## Wannie

Lanny said:


> Just picked up my mail & unfortunately I didn’t get the PIP awarded as I scored 0 on all 12 categories when scores of 12 & above get awarded PIP! But, my case worker did say AFTER, why didn’t she tell me BEFORE, my phone appointment that PIP is MUCH harder to get & Universal Credit should be much easier & has set the ball rolling on that already. Although, I haven’t heard anything about it, yet. Will text my case worker about the PIP refusal & I have to say with everything thing spelt out in the letter about the categories & scoring they’re right when it comes right down to it; I don’t need that kind of help


As @42istheanswer says if you are awarded pip it does not affect your claim for Universal Credit. Personal Independence Payments were created to replace Disability Living Allowance, though there are many people in receipt of DLA still. I would certainly ask for a mandatory reconsideration if you believe you are entitled and need the additional money and freedom that can bring. 
You should have or will receive a list of the questions and your responses as written down by the assessor, I would advise you go through them careful and amend as necessary, remember when you do this to think of how you feel on your worse days, we are conditioned to say I'm fine I can do that, when in reality you may struggle most of the time with certain tasks.  You can also ask for a letter, though you may have to pay for it, from your GP, asking him/her to outline any issues/problems you may have. Good luck!


----------



## rebrascora

Afternoon all!

Delighted to see you back @Pattidevans and lovely reading about your holiday.

Well, my morning looked to start off well with one of these...

But then I realised that I was starting a migraine (first since I went low carb 3.5 years ago..... I wonder if the last week of more carb rich foods and particularly that morning when I heavily overdosed Fiasp and had to consume vast amounts of sweet stuff is more than a coincidence that it happened now! Got some paracetamol/caffeine into me and covered my eyes and went back to bed. Unfortunately, that descending line on my graph continued to descend and despite a hypo treatment at some point this morning, I remained in the red for quite a long time.... Of course, my big daytime Levemir dose was just too much for lying in bed sleeping, although I would have thought the migraine would have inflated my levels. Anyway, I am pretty much clear of the migraine now and once I have finished my coffee, I have a lot of catching up to do outside.... in the rain!

Congrats to @Barrowman on also achieving a House Special this morning and good luck with your blood test.

@Gwynn I am also booked in for my Covid booster tomorrow (thank goodness it wasn't this morning as I could not have made it) so will be interested to compare notes. I had my flu last week and no effects from that whatsoever, not even a sore arm.

Well coffee is finished so I really haven't got an excuse to delay going out into the wet. Might be a wellies and over trousers day!

Oops! Just back from getting wet out there and see that I forgot to hit "Post reply" when I typed this earlier! Doh!


----------



## Leadinglights

Of course, our enforced clearing of the loft due to the leak generated lots of junk to get rid of. I was please to find the charity Emmaus take small working electrical goods as well as furniture and bric-a-brac, so we were able to get rid of it there. 
It goes without saying that the contractor who installed the exterior insulation is denying all responsibility for the cut off/blocked overflow. I can see a fight on our hands. We may be able to claim on the house insurance if needed.
I was going to start clearing my summer pots in the garden, but it is raining heavily on the washing I put out.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here.
> Aargh! Plane tree pollen, @ColinUK . I had really bad hay fever in my teens, and when I went up to Uni in London, I though, yippee, hay fever's bound to be better in a city….then I discovered plane trees. I use to take something really effective, can’t remember the name now, but it got withdrawn.


Zirtec? Gave me the spinnies, shame cos it was excellent.


----------



## Lucyr

gll said:


> Hey all. Couldn't sleep all night so slept this morning and woken up by libre alarms again. 4.9.  Feel like a zombie, have got spasms in my back and took some co-codamol last night which resulted in nausea all night and brain fog today. Busting out the deep heat instead.
> 
> Basal needs another tweak, I'm good all day with but dropping at night fairly consistently. Feeling a little nervous doing it without libre. I totally take my hats off you all you guys and gals who have done it for years without sensors.
> 
> Still heard nothing about sensors on script. We kinda left things mid appointment yesterday waiting for this answer so haven't discussed fingerprick testing regime for when this one runs out or if the answer is no.
> Can anyone clue me in there (MDI carb counting)? I figured waking, brekkie, lunch dinner and bedtime but not sure about testing when having snacks requiring insulin?
> Doubtful I will hear anything now at this late hour on a Friday from DSN.
> 
> 
> Funny you mention this, I had a survey through yesterday via mydiabetesmyway with a form to fill out pertaining to our local health board and its digital service and what patients want (something to do with a 5 year plan).
> There was a single line to answer questions so I busted out notepad and wrote huge massive paragraphs...good luck to the folks reading that without formatting, I might have asked for the moon and stars from them .
> 
> Anyway off to sort out some "brekkie", fotf has taken care of things without eating (7.5 now).


Fingerprick when the answer will make a difference to the dose you choose, when you feel I’ll, and before driving. So if you’d want to do a correction with the snack then test, but if you wouldn’t correct as it’s too close to previous insulin then no need to.


----------



## Lucyr

I’m a bit late but I was 6.3 this morning. Absolutely crushing headache tonight, can’t tell if they’ve got better or worse since I cut out all painkillers on dr advice to see if they’re medication overuse headaches since they’ve been daily for a while now. It may take a while to see if that helps or not.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Zirtec? Gave me the spinnies, shame cos it was excellent.


Zirtec is a branded Cetirizine, and still available, I think. The one I used was Terfenadine. It caused heart arrhythmias in some people, so was withdrawn. But as an antihistamine, it worked! I find loratidine does what I need it to, now my hayfever is less severe.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.7
BP 119/79
pulse 60

Quite nervous this morning. I am going for flu and covid jabs at 10:30. I just hope that they don't make me feel ill.

Checking out the church sound system after that. Now that will be interesting.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Gwynn

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 4.2


That BG level looks somewhat better this morning !


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Was hoping for a lie in but, alas, here I am. 6.9. 

Today is all about final preparations for our holiday. Cleaning, packing and trying to figure out what to do with one egg, an onion, half a tub of Ardennes pâté and some tatties for our tea!  I suppose I could pick a courgette, yes, they’re still growing, to add to the mix. It’ll be interesting. 

Well done  to yesterday’s HSers. 
@Gwynn I had both my jabs last Saturday, felt a bit washed out the next day but still plodded on, my covid jab arm was a bit tender and achy, and itchy, but it only lasted a few days, flu jab no reaction at all. And now I’m protected once again, it’s worth it. Take two paracetamols ( if you can)  before you go for them and maybe before bed. 

See you all tomorrow, hopefully the rain will have stopped for my last few bits of washing to get dry and for Mr Eggy to cut the grass! Have a good day.


----------



## harbottle

I was 5.1 this morning! Although my readings have been a bit weird recently, very low, even after eating. Not sure if it’s the cold weather!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

WHITE RABBITS !!

And a 5.4 for me today!!

Dez


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear!  02:11 BS 12.8  to which I gave a MASSIVE 52 NR for breakfast ramen & just tested now after active NR 06:33 BS 12.8 WHAT!!! No movement at all & must have been higher earlier! Correction of 18 NR just went in!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m feeling a bit frazzled! POOH! 

Yesterday was a bit strange in that I slept twice: got up just before 3pm as posted with waking 8.3 that got down to 7.0 before I ate around 5pm after test 16:52 with 44NR but, then fell asleep in the middle of watching ITT just after it had aired live, forgot about it, around 19:15 when started watching & probably 19:30 when I dropped off: after a few nods I closed the app on my iPad & called it a day; too tired to test at that point & wished I did now to see what happened after eating? 

I suspect, with the change of weather & both the heating on now & my duvet replacing the quilt throw, that I need to increase both my basal & bolus insulin for winter now? 

I went down a bit earlier this year, for the first time since covid struck with no seasonal insulin changes, from 88 Tresiba to 84 & NR doses down by 10 across the board. I definitely need NR increased & I’m pretty sure Tresiba needs going up as well! I know that needed 88 last winter but, will go up slowly with 86 Tresiba today & hold that for a week with a conservative increase of +4 NR across the board & see what happens before maybe going back up to 88 Tresiba & try the NR doses again for another week? 

But, first need to get my BS back down & I’ll keep testing & adding corrections until I do! Sigh! It’s going to be tedious today!  Only because there is no Sighing emoji!

Oh better stick a loquacious waffling warning here for those that want to skip the rest of this post! I won’t know! 

One little note of interest, though in that after 10 years of the Chinese Mandarin film of Mulan 2009 sitting in my iTunes library since I last watched it BEFORE I knew any Mandarin, starting in 2015 watching Empresses in The Palace on netflix, I was completely dependant on the subtitles! I watched it in 2010 when it came to the critical acclaim here in the west & bought it on iTunes as, over the years, of the numerous tv & film productions of the myth & legend of General Hau Mulan I’ve seen this 2009 film was the best! 

I was watching the new series 4 of Rupauls Drag Race UK, just started with 2 episodes, & there’s another Chinese drag queen in this series, Le Fils! There’s a big stigma attached to this kind of thing in China & among the Chinese in general.

I discovered that there’s a blanket ban on cross dressing on Chinese tv EXCEPT for one thing: productions about Hau Mulan; despite it being more like a myth or legend it’s still an undeniable historical fact that one of China’s best army war generals was a woman who led her company of men in the battlefield for 12 years & only after she’d retired after peace did she say she was a woman! 

I found that out after reading the translated novel of AMA & also, that AMA was only allowed on tv because it was about a woman dressed as a man training in the army during the 70th anniversary of the PROC when it aired in 2019! 

I rewatched the 2009 Mulan film just now & I didn’t need the subtitles at all, not that you can even turn them off as they’re hot-wired as it were onto the film & I REALLY enjoyed it as I could hear almost every word of it: it sure made a BIG difference! 

I highly recommend the film as it’s SO much more than the all singing, all dancing Disney animation!  The subtitles are excellent: it’s just that as with all translations the meaning & context are much more important for concise subtitles than what is actually said; I just enjoyed being able to HEAR now what’s actually said!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 5.9 here.

The dogs are allowed back on the (whole) beach this morning, yippee! So instead of “white rabbits” it’s “sandy dogs”!!! 

Hope you don’t feel too unwell afterwards @Gwynn - I know lots of peeps who’ve had the double jab and haven’t suffered much, just a couple of sore arms.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, about an hour ago. Expect I've gone up a bit, but I’m just waiting for the 60 minutes to tick down for a new sensor to start. Pleased with that result, though, as I had fish and chips last night which is always a bolus guessing game.


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone 5.1 for me, and although its still wet from yesterday's rain the sun is trying to peep through the cloud here's hoping that its a bit warmer today.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all and wr wr wr. No reading as I'm staying over at daughters but I'm back online next week with any luck so I'm going to make a start being sensible and hopefully have better readings. I take my bg every morning and then ignore it whatever. I was at the docs yesterday as I've been in hell with a racing ticker, could not bear it and unable to get any help unless I go for tests that make me radioactive and I'm too nervous so they chucked me off the books and said see your GP so I did and the nice young lady is giving me an antihistamine for my nerves and I'm on a higher dose of Bisoprolol for my ticker... I'll see how I go. It's very damp out, daughters garden is all over cooking apples. She has lost six stones but apples don't figure in her diet.  Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to the new sensor saying 6.8 and the finger prick saying 5. Within 5 mins, the sensor alarm went off saying i was 4.9 so hopefully they are not too far out from each other.

Off into town in a bit then got to clean through the house and get some ironing done. Its supposed to be sunny and breezy today so hopefully the washing can go out.

Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today following Covid booster yesterday evening 

Glad I went to optician yesterday morning, sure enough in the last 6 months eyes have changed again, new glasses paid for and ordered

Today everybody please remember: 
GAS & ELECTRIC METER READINGS, unless your on a smart meter / fixed tariff that’s unaffected by the change in energy price,
if you don’t provide the meter readings your energy supplier would most likely estimate how much you used up until today, when the prices go up (which today in the UK it does it does) 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Woke at 6:00 and went for a visit. I decided to do a BG and got 14.8.  Recheck after shouting Rabbits and washing hands again 14.7. So shot up 10u Actrapid. Will check in a bit and go from there! 

After injecting last night the area was was quite damp ans smelt of the preservative so I thought there had Ben a leak. A 7.9 at bedtime suggested all was well but it wasn't. So end's a totally carp week! But I will keep smiling!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a second 5.2 in a row for me this morning.
And I have both flu and covid jabs today, so I better get up and get washed and dressed.
Have a good day all, and stay safe.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  Been away last week and manic at work this week so not been posting much.  This morning was 4.3, hoping today will be good.  With any luck I should be getting my Covid autumn booster today (going to try a walk in centre).


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. The place looks newly washed under this morning's sunshine after yesterday's deluge. Off to get flu and covid jabs today and then back to the great workshop clear out. I ran out of brackets yesterday for increased shelf space so, instead, cannibalised an old ledge and brace door to make a gate to prevent Mr Wolf sneaking out behind the stables. I'll hang it today as I drew the line against operating a mains electric drill in a cold power shower...BG a splendid 5.00 this morning which given the amount fruit I ate with supper surprised me.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

42istheanswer said:


> You should be able to claim PIP *and *UC at the same time. UC replaced ESA (and other income based benefits) not PIP which isn't income based.
> 
> If you think you should have scored enough points for PIP then ask for a mandatory reconsideration


@Lanny To add to this reply, go through the points allocation and score the answers you gave. 
Pen a response going through your own assessment against the points they awarded you. 
Literally: 
2) Difficulty doing X unaided
You awarded me Y because “insert what’s been recorded as your answer” whereas I stated Z and should have been award N points 

Do it for every single answer. 

And ask for a reconsideration. 

Pip and UC have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## ColinUK

Wannie said:


> As @42istheanswer says if you are awarded pip it does not affect your claim for Universal Credit. Personal Independence Payments were created to replace Disability Living Allowance, though there are many people in receipt of DLA still. I would certainly ask for a mandatory reconsideration if you believe you are entitled and need the additional money and freedom that can bring.
> You should have or will receive a list of the questions and your responses as written down by the assessor, I would advise you go through them careful and amend as necessary, remember when you do this to think of how you feel on your worse days, we are conditioned to say I'm fine I can do that, when in reality you may struggle most of the time with certain tasks.  You can also ask for a letter, though you may have to pay for it, from your GP, asking him/her to outline any issues/problems you may have. Good luck!


I’m not sure GPs can charge for that letter anymore. If they can it’s a flat fee.


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 this morning. Off to pick up a box (I’m guessing it’s printer ink) the post office and then maybe M&S for one of their faux fur hooded blankets and new slippers. 
Yup it’s a rock n roll Saturday for me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me despite levels going up to 12. something at bed time. Reaction to flu jab?
Anyway all ok now.

On the band front a new track and video out today. I won't impose it on anyone but if you were to go on YouTube and search for 'Skeletal Family Cry Baby'......

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.9 for me despite levels going up to 12. something at bed time. Reaction to flu jab?
> Anyway all ok now.
> 
> On the band front a new track and video out today. I won't impose it on anyone but if you were to go on YouTube and search for 'Skeletal Family Cry Baby'......
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Is it finally a cover of a STEPS song?!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 4.5 for me this morning . Take dog out for our first walk now


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Is it finally a cover of a STEPS song?!


Now that what would be a Tragedy!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... started sunny, now grey and threatening rain.  Hubby needs to get to grips with the 10" high lawn that's grown whilst we were away and gather in the grapes from the vines that cover all the fences.  Unfortunately the grapes are dropping onto the lawn and it's encouraged rats into the garden.  He's off to get rat poison too.

6.9 this morning.... better than when on holiday, but not so good... however, developed a sore throat late last night.  Woke with a cold, tested just in case and I've got bl**dy Covid!  My second bout despite 4 vaccinations.  I had appointments this week for flu jab, 5th covid booster, B12 and chiropracter for my sore shoulders... shall have to reorganise the lot!

@goodybags , hope your new specs are OK.  I got new ones earlier in the year, but have struggled with them, BG must have affected the test when I had it done.  Found my previous ones in a drawer and can see much better with them.  So that was £276 down the drain!

@Barrowman congrats yet again on your HS.


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> Is it finally a cover of a STEPS song?!


How very dare you


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> developed a sore throat late last night. Woke with a cold, tested just in case and I've got bl**dy Covid! My second bout despite 4 vaccinations


Oh no @Pattidevans! I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Lucyr

6.3 this morning. Had the worst headache in a while (yes they're constant but vary in severity) start yesterday afternoon and continued all night - had me in tears it was that bad. Still there this afternoon but slightly less intense. Surprised it didnt affect bg, expected to wake up really high after that all night! 

Too early to say whether this means that the painkillers were helping and cutting them out is causing the pain, or whether the painkillers were causing the pain and cutting them out is causing the initial worsening from withdrawal.


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.8 seem be getting back on track blood sugar wise not with my other issues though


----------



## rebrascora

Well I appear to be twinned with @Barrowman (congrats again) as I am also on two house specials in a row although mine this morning is a bit of a cheat as it was engineered by the consumption of a Lidl Fizzy Worm (they have been out of JBs the last few weeks) an hour before, to treat a minor dip into the red despite a basal reduction last night. It was all going so well until 3am. I did sleep very soundly though and woke up quite refreshed as I often do when I drop into the red a bit.


I had to head out to sort animals before I set off for my covid booster this morning, so I didn't have time to post earlier.

@Pattidevans So sorry to hear you have Covid again! Hope it is a mild dose.

@Lucyr Not sure I could forego painkillers for this long with a persistent and acute headache. Really feel for you. Must be very worrying as well as draining. Did the doc give any indication of how long for the painkillers to be out of your system to make a call on whether to return to them. Really hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh and I got Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## Eternal422

Well walk in for covid autumn booster was a disaster  Waited 3 hours and after several counts of the queue and being last in line with my wife we thought we would be ok. The organisers reckoned they had undercounted to allow for any broken / spoiled vaccine vials, etc. just about to go forward for the jab and one of the vaccinators came out to say they had run out totally! Literally they were 4 doses short ! Grrrrrr! Came back home and amazingly managed to book at a nearby pharmacy for tomorrow afternoon (appointments weren’t showing up yesterday so must have been added or the result of cancellations). So, fingers crossed for tomorrow afternoon now! At least it’s a timed appointment rather than another walk in lottery!

They did say we could go to the next walk in and jump the queue, giving us a card to confirm, but the next walk in is next Tuesday and with both of us working it would be difficult to make the time to get there.  

Really hope we get the vaccines tomorrow!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Woke at 6:00 and went for a visit. I decided to do a BG and got 14.8.  Recheck after shouting Rabbits and washing hands again 14.7. So shot up 10u Actrapid. Will check in a bit and go from there!
> 
> After injecting last night the area was was quite damp ans smelt of the preservative so I thought there had Ben a leak. A 7.9 at bedtime suggested all was well but it wasn't. So end's a totally carp week! But I will keep smiling!



Was 8.9 at 8:00 so took usual dose. 5.5 at 5:00 and will recheck at 6:30.

@Pattidevans interesting to read about your wanderings through France. Went years ago and struggle to remember where I visited - maybeAmiens (are there war graves there?) and Reims but never got to Paris! Hope you have not got Covid. never had booster (shot 4) so concerned till I get autumn booster. Total nightmare to organise when you have mobility issues!


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Oh and I got Wordle in 3 today.


Failed at Wordle. At line 4 had multiple options but went the wrong way twice!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Eternal422 said:


> Well walk in for covid autumn booster was a disaster  Waited 3 hours and after several counts of the queue and being last in line with my wife we thought we would be ok. The organisers reckoned they had undercounted to allow for any broken / spoiled vaccine vials, etc. just about to go forward for the jab and one of the vaccinators came out to say they had run out totally! Literally they were 4 doses short ! Grrrrrr! Came back home and amazingly managed to book at a nearby pharmacy for tomorrow afternoon (appointments weren’t showing up yesterday so must have been added or the result of cancellations). So, fingers crossed for tomorrow afternoon now! At least it’s a timed appointment rather than another walk in lottery!
> 
> They did say we could go to the next walk in and jump the queue, giving us a card to confirm, but the next walk in is next Tuesday and with both of us working it would be difficult to make the time to get there.
> 
> Really hope we get the vaccines tomorrow!



Just say "We are Holly and Phillip old chap! Toodle pip!"


----------



## Lucyr

@rebrascora i have an appointment with the GP one week after i saw him last, to see how things are going. From reading online it looks like it can take between one week and a couple of months to see if stopping painkillers helps reduce the pain or not so it's just a matter of riding it out for now.  No matter how many painkillers i took they weren't reducing the pain so i'm not sure taking any would help that much anyway. Eating ice seems the best thing so far as it gives you brain freeze and numbs things a bit.


----------



## Lanny

Well!  Things have started & getting a bit better! Phew! Finally got my BS down to a decent 11:36 BS 5.1 when I ate around midday with 86 Tresiba & I dialled up 44NR but, changed it back down to 42 for a cheese & ham sandwich with heinz chicken soup. Then, I slept for a bit & had alarm set to watch Strictly, just started & watched the first dance already as I’m posting, & this will be a slowly composed post as I stop to watch the dancing & type when the judges speak! 18:18 BS 10.1 a bit better & 44 earlier would have been better but, I’ll have to wait for the 86 Tresiba to come through these 3 days to see what happens?

Edited to add:- Oh! Almost forgot! Half oatcake in & a slight reduction, a bit lower waking BS, 16 NR & eat after Strictly!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Lanny said:


> Well!  Things have started & getting a bit better! Phew! Finally got my BS down to a decent 11:36 BS 5.1 when I ate around midday with 86 Tresiba & I dialled up 44NR but, changed it back down to 42 for a cheese & ham sandwich with heinz chicken soup. Then, I slept for a bit & had alarm set to watch Strictly, just started & watched the first dance already as I’m posting, & this will be a slowly composed post as I stop to watch the dancing & type when the judges speak! 18:18 BS 10.1 a bit better & 44 earlier would have been better but, I’ll have to wait for the 86 Tresiba to come through these 3 days to see what happens?
> 
> Edited to add:- Oh! Almost forgot! Half oatcake in & a slight reduction, a bit lower waking BS, 16 NR & eat after Strictly!



You can't watch Strictly when F1 qualy is on Channel 4!


----------



## Lanny

MikeyBikey said:


> You can't watch Strictly when F1 qualy is on Channel 4!


Different things for different people: F1 is deadly DULL; will put me to sleep!  A bit strange there with the high speeds of the cars but, it just doesn’t interest me to see the repetitive laps going round & round the track!

A bit tongue in cheek, there!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Lanny said:


> Different things for different people: F1 is deadly DULL; will put me to sleep!  A bit strange there with the high speeds of the cars but, it just doesn’t interest me to see the repetitive laps going round & round the track!
> 
> A bit tongue in cheek, there!



My favourite motorsport is the Isle of Man TT. When I get bored of being asked how I lost my leg I say I crashed practising for the TT!


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Was hoping for a lie in but, alas, here I am. 6.9.
> 
> Today is all about final preparations for our holiday. Cleaning, packing and trying to figure out what to do with one egg, an onion, half a tub of Ardennes pâté and some tatties for our tea!  I suppose I could pick a courgette, yes, they’re still growing, to add to the mix. It’ll be interesting.
> 
> Well done  to yesterday’s HSers.
> @Gwynn I had both my jabs last Saturday, felt a bit washed out the next day but still plodded on, my covid jab arm was a bit tender and achy, and itchy, but it only lasted a few days, flu jab no reaction at all. And now I’m protected once again, it’s worth it. Take two paracetamols ( if you can)  before you go for them and maybe before bed.
> 
> See you all tomorrow, hopefully the rain will have stopped for my last few bits of washing to get dry and for Mr Eggy to cut the grass! Have a good day.


That sounds like potato and pate "burger" patties to me, mixing the egg in too. What did you do with the ingredients in the end?


----------



## 42istheanswer

BG this morning was 5.6. Had some cheeky reheated curry for breakfast/ brunch about 2 hours later, didn't check pre-meal but post meal 8.5. Not too bad, but maybe not the best thing to have for breakfast every day


----------



## 42istheanswer

@rebrascora is it you that mentioned cooking celeriac crisps? I ended up with a celeriac free yesterday so thinking I might try making some


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> @rebrascora is it you that mentioned cooking celeriac crisps? I ended up with a celeriac free yesterday so thinking I might try making some


No, I have only ever made chips with celeriac. It is @NotWorriedAtAll who makes them into crisps I believe.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.6

Do you remember that all of last Winter I had no central heating? A man came to fix it in the middle of summer so I was unable to figure oit how to test it. Last night the temperature fell to 10 degrees and this morning the central heating is on.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

After yesterdays higher BG reading following my Covid booster and Flu jab, this morning it is a respectable 5.5

Out for a chilly walk in a short while

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

42istheanswer said:


> That sounds like potato and pate "burger" patties to me, mixing the egg in too. What did you do with the ingredients in the end?


I had the egg for breakfast, the pâté on toast for lunch and I made tartiflette for tea with the onion and potatoes and some smelly French cheese I had in the fridge, it’s use by date was still good for a couple of weeks and I was going to leave it for when we got back. Mr Eggy liked it but I thought the cheese was too strong, so left most of it. Had peanut butter on toast for supper! I picked the two courgettes left on the plant, and have sliced and frozen them. Not much left in the fridge now.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. Cold has certainly arrived. Very sore throat etc and a 6.5.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A wwwhopping 12.1 here  - 2 slices of pizza don’t take all night to digest, do they? Must be Covid jab related, ho hum. 

We had another nice day out yesterday - first stop Llys-y-Frân reservoir for a hobble (hubby’s got a gammy leg) and a coffee with a lovely view. Then on to Maenclochog, which is a cute little village in the middle of nowhere with a surprisingly busy café, for lunch. And the sun was shining!


----------



## Lucyr

10.7 this morning but really don’t care what my bg is because the 2 day superheadache has lifted at last, thought it would never go


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very close, but no cigar, 5.3. 

Last minute packing to do and a nice, hot, bubbly bath to enable me to sort my “ bits” out is the order of the day. TMI? Bed after Strictly results and up about 2.30/3am to drive to airport for our 6.45 flight. Probably won’t be about in the morning so hopefully see you all Tuesday.

Congrats again to the two Bs @Barrowman and Barbara @rebrascora for your HSs.  Hat trick today? 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## rayray119

It's 11.5 was 7.3 at 3 o'clock this morning so had creeped up at bit but got a an appointment with my diabetic nurse tomorrow so can discuss things with them.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today

have a super day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.8 today! 

Wordle in 4 today. On line 2 had two correct and one misplaced but too many options! 

Happy Birthday to Sting!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, 
Have a lovely time, @eggyg !


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6 3 for me this morning Got a busy day ahead . Bedlington terrier walk on holy island . Pleased the weather is good


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  5.6 today and nice and steady all overnight.  Second attempt to get Covid Autumn booster this afternoon - fingers crossed!  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lanny

A bit happier as I’m making headway, at last!  Technically NOT waking as I’ve just eaten dinner & off to bed soon so, just as well I’ve got my doses more or less sorted, until of course when I wake & see what it is later? 08:02 BS 6.4.

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s Sunday so, have an easy lazy day!

Got my BS down to 21:15 after Strictly last night before eating breakfast & ate lunch, a bit early as I was hungry, 00:28 BS 10.2 44NR & only got it wrong by 1 lot of 4 units of NR so, had the same dose again which worked out to be perfect as shown by my before dinner reading earlier where I went down -4, as usual for each meal as MY day goes along, 40NR 

I’ll see where I’m at when I wake bearing in mind +2 Tresiba could start making a difference: I’m fine with the sleep/wake rise at the moment as getting the basal right will take care of that later; I want to get my BS under better cintrol when I’m awake, eating & in between meals & probably need tweaking NR a bit lower as increased tresiba takes effect! 

It’s getting there & maybe both basal & bolus could be set for this winter JUST in time fir my postponed hospital review on 13/10/22? Just so I can tell the consultant also, find out my Hba1c! Ehish!  Trembling in Fear emoji as I’m expecting it to be bad: just HOW bad?


----------



## Wannie

5 this morning just getting organised to go pumpkin picking with my granddaughters


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A very close, but no cigar, 5.3.
> 
> Congrats again to the two Bs @Barrowman and Barbara @rebrascora for your HSs.  Hat trick today?
> 
> Have a super Sunday all.


Well all I can do is post this.....

So close but not close enough. Very happy with that though as I knocked another unit off my evening Levemir which was clearly a good call. Happy just to settle for some consistency as I really struggle with that, so 3 days in a row is a major achievement for me even if it isn't a perfect score today. Clearly no BG upset from my vaccine yesterday and my arm is a bit less sore this morning. 

@eggyg Hope you have a fab time and all flights etc go to plan. Look forward to hearing all about it when you get back, if not before. 

@Lucyr So relieved for you. Really hope it is a permanent end to the headaches. Fingers crossed emoji.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 4.8 after waking earlier and scanning to find i'd been in the red for 2 hours!! No alarm had gone off and i was definitely wobbly trying to find my JBs (they are by my bed but i just couldn't find them in the dark).

Yesterday was a low day, needing lots of glucose to stop me being in the red, then a sudden spike before tea into the 12s before a gradual drop to the hypo. I was a bit low last week through the day so i might knock off half a unit from the basal and see what happens.

@eggyg have a good time.
@rebrascora so close to getting a triple!!! Well done though.
@Lucyr nice to hear you are feeling better.
@ColinUK get well soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 today.  Sun shining, right arm slightly sore but left OK after double vaccine yesterday. Hope the robin who decided to hitch a lift in the car on the way to the vaccine centre has calmed down. He appeared, indignantly cheeping abuse, on the shelf by the windscreen: obviously didn't want to visit Llandysul. Quite a queue, so several friendly chats and a large hug from my nursery man, but well organised and only had a half hour wait. Came back to Taras attacking huge logs with chain saw, he helped me hang the new gate, then Alex turned up so we collected another 2 loads of timber (I drive they lift) which Taras got into whilst Alex and I got on with the workshop and finishing the yard railings. An excellent day despite me hobbling like an arthritic duck. Winter preparations well on the way now.
Have a good day everyone - I'm off to hang more shelves in the workshop.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Presently sunny...

8.4 this morning after one of the most miserable nights in memory.  Shoulders were painful and woke me every half hour or so.  When I turned over I got cramp in my legs and had to stand up to relieve it, at which point the cool air made me want to visit the bathroom.  Add to that the sneezing and snotting that went on all night...  Feel sorry for Julian who was being constantly woken.

@ColinUK make sure it is just a cold and not Covid.  I thought I had just a cold until I tested.  

@Lucyr so pleased to hear you are feeling better.  Hugs.



@eggyg hope you have a lovely time - where are you going?  FWIW I brought back some special tartiflette cheese from France.  I intend to make this delicious chicken tartiflette with it https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk...il&utm_term=0_578ae95f96-de0d84d055-302592589.

@rebrascora you’re doing really well, don’t knock it!


----------



## Lanny

Lanny said:


> A bit happier as I’m making headway, at last!  Technically NOT waking as I’ve just eaten dinner & off to bed soon so, just as well I’ve got my doses more or less sorted, until of course when I wake & see what it is later? 08:02 BS 6.4.
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  It’s Sunday so, have an easy lazy day!
> 
> Got my BS down to 21:15 after Strictly last night before eating breakfast & ate lunch, a bit early as I was hungry, 00:28 BS 10.2 44NR & only got it wrong by 1 lot of 4 units of NR so, had the same dose again which worked out to be perfect as shown by my before dinner reading earlier where I went down -4, as usual for each meal as MY day goes along, 40NR
> 
> I’ll see where I’m at when I wake bearing in mind +2 Tresiba could start making a difference: I’m fine with the sleep/wake rise at the moment as getting the basal right will take care of that later; I want to get my BS under better cintrol when I’m awake, eating & in between meals & probably need tweaking NR a bit lower as increased tresiba takes effect!
> 
> It’s getting there & maybe both basal & bolus could be set for this winter JUST in time fir my postponed hospital review on 13/10/22? Just so I can tell the consultant also, find out my Hba1c! Ehish!  Trembling in Fear emoji as I’m expecting it to be bad: just HOW bad?


Oops! Completely forgot to say BS was 6.3 before eating breakfast at 21:15 last night! Only just noticed it now! Not asleep yet, obviously, & might as well hold off as long as possible to get as close to midday tresiba & THEN, sleep with no alarm interruptions!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me. Just been to the local co op and the shelves were nearly as empty as during lockdown.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.9 today.  Sun shining, right arm slightly sore but left OK after double vaccine yesterday. Hope the robin who decided to hitch a lift in the car on the way to the vaccine centre has calmed down. He appeared, indignantly cheeping abuse, on the shelf by the windscreen: obviously didn't want to visit Llandysul. Quite a queue, so several friendly chats and a large hug from my nursery man, but well organised and only had a half hour wait. Came back to Taras attacking huge logs with chain saw, he helped me hang the new gate, then Alex turned up so we collected another 2 loads of timber (I drive they lift) which Taras got into whilst Alex and I got on with the workshop and finishing the yard railings. An excellent day despite me hobbling like an arthritic duck. Winter preparations well on the way now.
> Have a good day everyone - I'm off to hang more shelves in the workshop.


There must be a good bush telegraph in Wales as my sister-in-law visited the chapel she got married in nearly 50 years ago in Penboyr and the church warden who was tidying the church invited them in to look round but within days she had a call from one the people who lived at the farm near her parent's farm (Blaen Bran) who knew they had visited and grumbled they had not been to visit.


----------



## Pattidevans

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.9 for me. Just been to the local co op and the shelves were nearly as empty as during lockdown.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


No empty shelves in the French supermarkets we visited.  We were surprised at the overwhelming amount of stuff on offer.  Also the amazingly fresh vegetables.


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> Oops! Completely forgot to say BS was 6.3 before eating breakfast at 21:15 last night! Only just noticed it now! Not asleep yet, obviously, & might as well hold off as long as possible to get as close to midday tresiba & THEN, sleep with no alarm interruptions!


I did wonder


----------



## Michael12421

Pattidevans said:


> No empty shelves in the French supermarkets we visited.  We were surprised at the overwhelming amount of stuff on offer.  Also the amazingly fresh vegetables.


It is the same here


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Presently sunny...
> 
> 8.4 this morning after one of the most miserable nights in memory.  Shoulders were painful and woke me every half hour or so.  When I turned over I got cramp in my legs and had to stand up to relieve it, at which point the cool air made me want to visit the bathroom.  Add to that the sneezing and snotting that went on all night...  Feel sorry for Julian who was being constantly woken.
> 
> @ColinUK make sure it is just a cold and not Covid.  I thought I had just a cold until I tested.
> 
> @Lucyr so pleased to hear you are feeling better.  Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> @eggyg hope you have a lovely time - where are you going?  FWIW I brought back some special tartiflette cheese from France.  I intend to make this delicious chicken tartiflette with it https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk...il&utm_term=0_578ae95f96-de0d84d055-302592589.
> 
> @rebrascora you’re doing really well, don’t knock it!


That sounds delicious. I used Chaource cheese, far too ripe for me but I couldn’t  get Reblouchon in Tesco. In the past I’ve used Camembert and Salut? Something like that,  and it was perfectly acceptable.  I always feel something is missing so that chicken version sounds just the ticket. I’ll be trying that.
We’re off to the Algarve, a bit of winter sunshine. It’s a place we’ve visited many times, we used to just go to relax but now we explore. Use the local buses and go inland and visit the local markets. Looking forward to getting some nice fresh fish this time as we’re going self catering instead of a hotel. We love the coast line and will walk for miles, as long as it’s not too hot.

Hope you feel better soon, it all sounds pretty rubbish. I sympathise with the shoulder situation, mine are useless especially my left one. I jarred it a few weeks ago closing the car door and I can barely reach up or outwards  without pain. Might need another visit to osteopath for acupuncture, but in the meantime hoping a bit of warmth will help.


----------



## 42istheanswer

khskel said:


> Morning all and 5.9 for me. Just been to the local co op and the shelves were nearly as empty as during lockdown.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Maybe as pay day last week for many?


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.2 this morning for me   

Been to church, then when I came home sorted through coats in the coat and bag cupboard. I found that an old raincoat fits me, so that will be getting washed and worn - can let one of my kids have the one I was using as they're about the size I was. No coats in the right size really for my other kid with jumper & jacket already on for school (the one they've been wearing is OK with just one layer under so too small really) so we're going to go on the hunt for a coat for them, and a couple more jumpers that are suitable for school, once I've picked up youngest from sleepover


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> That sounds delicious. I used Chaource cheese, far too ripe for me but I couldn’t  get Reblouchon in Tesco. In the past I’ve used Camembert and Salut? Something like that,  and it was perfectly acceptable.  I always feel something is missing so that chicken version sounds just the ticket. I’ll be trying that.
> We’re off to the Algarve, a bit of winter sunshine. It’s a place we’ve visited many times, we used to just go to relax but now we explore. Use the local buses and go inland and visit the local markets. Looking forward to getting some nice fresh fish this time as we’re going self catering instead of a hotel. We love the coast line and will walk for miles, as long as it’s not too hot.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, it all sounds pretty rubbish. I sympathise with the shoulder situation, mine are useless especially my left one. I jarred it a few weeks ago closing the car door and I can barely reach up or outwards  without pain. Might need another visit to osteopath for acupuncture, but in the meantime hoping a bit of warmth will help.


I think I've used Brie in the past when Reblochon hasn't been available.

We love Tavira which is right on the eastern end of the Algarve.  Last time (a year ago) we hired a car and went exploring inland which was fun.  Had an especialy good lunch and wine tasting at Quinta da Tor where you could have a swim in their beautiful infinity pool.  However it's in the middle of nowhere and probably not accessible by public transport.  Hoping you'll have a brilliant time and looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> We’re off to the Algarve, a bit of winter sunshine. It’s a place we’ve visited many times, we used to just go to relax but now we explore. Use the local buses and go inland and visit the local markets


We used to go for October half term when the kids were primary school age, so I’m talking 20-25 years ago! It was a difficult time in my life, and I used to arrive with my jaw clenched with stress, but a couple of days walking on the beach and I just relaxed and let the peace and relaxation wash over me. We went to Albuferia the first time, then three times to Praia do Vau, which is the quiet end of Praia da Rocha. The first time we did a jeep safari up through the cork oak forests, and were all standing up in the back of the jeep, and stopped at a reservoir for a swim. We repeated it a couple of years later and discovered elf and safely had caught up, deffo sitting down with seat belts on at all times, and no wild swimming! Still enjoyable, though.


----------



## Eternal422

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning everyone!  5.6 today and nice and steady all overnight.  Second attempt to get Covid Autumn booster this afternoon - fingers crossed!  Hope everyone has a good day.


Success!  We both have now had our Moderna autumn boosters this afternoon!  Almost makes up for the wasted 3 hours queueing to no avail yesterday!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We used to go for October half term when the kids were primary school age, so I’m talking 20-25 years ago! It was a difficult time in my life, and I used to arrive with my jaw clenched with stress, but a couple of days walking on the beach and I just relaxed and let the peace and relaxation wash over me. We went to Albuferia the first time, then three times to Praia do Vau, which is the quiet end of Praia da Rocha. The first time we did a jeep safari up through the cork oak forests, and were all standing up in the back of the jeep, and stopped at a reservoir for a swim. We repeated it a couple of years later and discovered elf and safely had caught up, deffo sitting down with seat belts on at all times, and no wild swimming! Still enjoyable, though.


We’re staying in Albufeira. Did try Villamora once in October half term and it rained every single day! We decided to drive to Seville one day and it was raining even harder! Still enjoyed it though. We like old town Albufeira the best. We love the cobbled narrow streets and finding back street restaurants. We’re staying about 10 minutes walk away from the town this year in a lovely apartment in the new (ish) marina. The coastline, in our opinion, is the best of all the places we’ve visited.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> I think I've used Brie in the past when Reblochon hasn't been available.
> 
> We love Tavira which is right on the eastern end of the Algarve.  Last time (a year ago) we hired a car and went exploring inland which was fun.  Had an especialy good lunch and wine tasting at Quinta da Tor where you could have a swim in their beautiful infinity pool.  However it's in the middle of nowhere and probably not accessible by public transport.  Hoping you'll have a brilliant time and looking forward to hearing about it.


I fancy Tavira but is the opposite end to where we’re going. I’ve looked at the buses to get there and it takes quite a long time and was very costly. We contemplated hiring a car, we usually do, but it was very expensive and we wouldn’t get the full use of it as we’ve been most places already, although I’d like another look at Lagos. We may look at picking up a car for a couple of days from Albufeira. We’ll see how things go. We’ll wing it!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I fancy Tavira but is the opposite end to where we’re going. I’ve looked at the buses to get there and it takes quite a long time and was very costly. We contemplated hiring a car, we usually do, but it was very expensive and we wouldn’t get the full use of it as we’ve been most places already, although I’d like another look at Lagos. We may look at picking up a car for a couple of days from Albufeira. We’ll see how things go. We’ll wing it!


Would the train be any cheaper?  There's a very good train service.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> That sounds delicious. I used Chaource cheese, far too ripe for me but I couldn’t  get Reblouchon in Tesco. In the past I’ve used Camembert and Salut? Something like that,  and it was perfectly acceptable.  I always feel something is missing so that chicken version sounds just the ticket. I’ll be trying that.
> We’re off to the Algarve, a bit of winter sunshine. It’s a place we’ve visited many times, we used to just go to relax but now we explore. Use the local buses and go inland and visit the local markets. Looking forward to getting some nice fresh fish this time as we’re going self catering instead of a hotel. We love the coast line and will walk for miles, as long as it’s not too hot.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, it all sounds pretty rubbish. I sympathise with the shoulder situation, mine are useless especially my left one. I jarred it a few weeks ago closing the car door and I can barely reach up or outwards  without pain. Might need another visit to osteopath for acupuncture, but in the meantime hoping a bit of warmth will help.


Do you find anything helps with your shoulders, mine are agony in bed, painkillers, voltorol gel, devil's claw gel, nothing seems to help. They are Ok during the day, but it is at night they give me jip. I even bought a special pillow but it doesn't help.


----------



## Lanny

00:40 BS 8.2  Better! Tresiba +2 is starting to come through!

It’s silly ‘o clock & a Very Good Morning to you all, coming up for you NORMAL lot, & have a Wonderful Day! 

About an hour or so since I got up to watch the strictly results on iPlayer in bed completely horizontal which means the most minimal DP as long as it’s not over 2 or 3 hours, in which case it starts to rise at my normal rate of 1mmol/hour! So, that really is pretty much my waking BS. It WILL start to rise now, though as my stomach has woken up now & will have ramen for breakfast!  Will try 44NR again, better lower reading, & see what happens?


----------



## gll

Morning all. 9.4.
Went wild and had a Chinese take away last night. Clearly that went well .On the positive side, it did force me to take a nap which turned into a proper sleep 
I'm libre free so back to a lot of guessing and shrugging. Considered grabbing another sensor but realistically, can't maintain doing that so need to draw a line somewhere. Didn't hear back from DSN yet re getting it on script.

Hope you all have a fabby day


----------



## harbottle

Good morning. A 4.8 this morning for me!

Probably another futile day trying to get some software working on a new piece of hardware. So far no luck, even after a week of liaising with the chip designers.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4 here
BP 117/77
Pulse 62

Arms still ache after the jabs

Today nothing planned. Rest.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.5 for me. Reduced basal by half a unit last night. Its dark and cool this morning and the start of another mad week. I need to get a wriggle on, will catch up with you all later.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Monday 
a respectable 5.5 today 

I have my eye appointment at DMO clinic late this afternoon think I’m getting both eyes injected  again today, it will be interesting to see if they think one of my eyes is as bad as  specsavers thought it looked on Friday, new specs expected in two weeks.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  12.2 here, oops, my fault!

Hope the appointment goes well @goodybags.

Hey @Kaylz - how’s things in the new house? I hope you’re feeling more relaxed now. Moving house is stressful!


----------



## ColinUK

Did a fair amount of writing at various points yesterday as things were rattling around in my head and I wanted to get them out and on paper. Then segued into reading and amongst other things was reading some of the lower carb cook books that sit on my kitchen bookshelf. 
Threw together a lovely beanless chilli and then followed that with a rhubarb and ginger crumble. With custard of course. 
So quite happy with 6.3 this morning!

Got some admin type stuff to do this morning and then working this afternoon. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## rayray119

Well 10.4 I was might check my second correction after but didn't wake up(gas a feeling it might not work for reasons) first one did bring it down a little bit but didn't do it  but not as much as expected) I'm sure I'll get things settled again sooner or a letter hopefully sooner I do have have an appointment with my diabetes nurse today so I can digress things.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 10.2 here! Was feeling rough yesterday evening, and by bedtime my head felt stuffed with cotton wool and I was shivery and achey. Feel a bit better this morning, but my blood glucose went up to 10 at bedtime and stayed in a steady line all night. Will do an LFT when I get up, and I need to send OH shopping, we’re just back fro hol and I’ve nothing in the house, AND i’ve got my boosters arranged at the local surgery tomorrow. They aren’t doing any more clinics, so I shall have to drive into Oxford for the Covid if I have to cancel them. (local pharmacy will do my flu jab).


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! After a dreadful night 11..8. I woke feeling cold at 1:00 am, and put a sweater on and had a cupoa. A few minutes after I went back to bed the phantom pain struck. Last I remember it was 4:15 and I was thinking of taking another pain killer. Have a headache  and am totally pee'd off! ☹️


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Quite chilly today but dry. BG 6.3. Got a very sore trachea - maybe a reaction to the jabs? Nothing planned except a run to the tip with some of the rubbish evicted from the workshop. Ah the wild excitement of country dwelling.


----------



## Michael12421

Good mormimg - 3.2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My mojo is working again.

Dez


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

6.7 today.


----------



## Robin

Update. I've tested positive. Guess I won’t be going for my booster tomorrow, then! Typical. I flew through two busy airports over the summer, and went all over Europe, and didn’t get it. I go on a walking holiday in the fresh air in a remote part of Scotland and pick it up. (we did go to loads of public loos, cafes, supermarkets etc, so fair enough)


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Update. I've tested positive. Guess I won’t be going for my booster tomorrow, then! Typical. I flew through two busy airports over the summer, and went all over Europe, and didn’t get it. I go on a walking holiday in the fresh air in a remote part of Scotland and pick it up. (we did go to loads of public loos, cafes, supermarkets etc, so fair enough)


Hopefully it’s mild and you’re fully recovered soon.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Hopefully it’s mild and you’re fully recovered soon.


Thank you. Fingers crossed, I don’t feel achey any more this morning, and my head's less bunged up.


----------



## Leadinglights

Robin said:


> Update. I've tested positive. Guess I won’t be going for my booster tomorrow, then! Typical. I flew through two busy airports over the summer, and went all over Europe, and didn’t get it. I go on a walking holiday in the fresh air in a remote part of Scotland and pick it up. (we did go to loads of public loos, cafes, supermarkets etc, so fair enough)


That's typical, I hope you don't feel too bad. I believe you can't have the booster within 4 weeks of having Covid or at least we were asked the question.


----------



## ColinUK

And HbA1C results are in….
Expected a slight increase from last time so quite happy with a very slight decrease to 44. 

Objectively it’s higher than I’d like it to be and I can get it down without too much trouble I think but subjectively, with the six months I’ve had, I’m chuffed with that.


----------



## Robin

Leadinglights said:


> That's typical, I hope you don't feel too bad. I believe you can't have the booster within 4 weeks of having Covid or at least we were asked the question.


I think that’s right, will have to wait 4 weeks, then arrange one at one of the general hubs.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> I fancy Tavira but is the opposite end to where we’re going. I’ve looked at the buses to get there and it takes quite a long time and was very costly. We contemplated hiring a car, we usually do, but it was very expensive and we wouldn’t get the full use of it as we’ve been most places already, although I’d like another look at Lagos. We may look at picking up a car for a couple of days from Albufeira. We’ll see how things go. We’ll wing it!



In Eggyg world if you hired a car you would probably witness a car chase, have a policeman jump in the back and take off in hot persuit!


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> Ib Eggyg world if you hired a car you would probably witness a car chase, have a policeman jump in the back and take off in hot persuit!


Last time my folks hired a car in the US they were joined by an FBI agent who leapt into the back seat waving a badger screaming “follow that car!” 
Mum screamed and dad stalled the car so the agent grumbled about tourists and got out and into another car!


----------



## ColinUK

Badge, not badger!


----------



## Wannie

4.3 at 5.30am and 4.7 Two hours after breakfast!


----------



## rebrascora

Well, my consistency failed to last longer than 3 days. 9.4 this morning but was in the 10s and possibly 11 throughout the night despite the same evening Levemir, same or slightly more activity yesterday and more or less the same food last night. I was 7.1 at bedtime which again seemed reasonable and consistent, but instead of coming down gently as the previous 3 days it went up. 

So sorry to read that you too have Covid @Robin. Hope it has very little impact on your health. Holidays are clearly a Covid risk wherever you go.

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo on a Dez special.

Congrats to @ColinUK on a very impressive HbA1c result in difficult circumstances. I can totally understand you being "chuffed" and probably quite relieved. It is surprising how that number can impact you mentally especially when you have been struggling so I hope that it gives you a boost of motivation. At the end of the day as a Type 1 I would be totally ecstatic with a 44 and my consultant would be saying it is too low, so there can't be much concern about maintaining that level when you have no risk of hypo.


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> Badge, not badger!


Damn your correction an opportunity for ribald commenting missed.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Damn your correction an opportunity for ribald commenting missed.


Since when would you or I allow a correction to deprive us of such an opportunity?!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

May do some ivy trimming this morning but first things first, need a brew.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> And HbA1C results are in….
> Expected a slight increase from last time so quite happy with a very slight decrease to 44.


Woo hoo, wey hey!!! Brilliant @ColinUK - well done!


----------



## khskel

ColinUK said:


> Last time my folks hired a car in the US they were joined by an FBI agent who leapt into the back seat waving a badger screaming “follow that car!”
> Mum screamed and dad stalled the car so the agent grumbled about tourists and got out and into another car!


I sincerely hope badger isn't some sort of euphemism.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Last time my folks hired a car in the US they were joined by an FBI agent who leapt into the back seat waving a badger screaming “follow that car!”


Is that what the B's for in FBI?


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Is that what the B's for in FBI?


Federal Badger Investigations!


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> Do you find anything helps with your shoulders, mine are agony in bed, painkillers, voltorol gel, devil's claw gel, nothing seems to help. They are Ok during the day, but it is at night they give me jip. I even bought a special pillow but it doesn't help.


Have you had a diagnosis of what is causing it?  My chiropractor says mine is a rotator cuff problem - though I do suspect that it might be the fact that he straightened my crooked pelvis (due to a self injury during Pilates) which was causing leg pain and apparently there are muscles that go from the pelvis to the opposite shoulder.  On the other hand yours might be a rotator cuff tear or tendonitis.  You need a CT scan to diagnose exactly what it is.  Apparently there's an op if it's a tendon tear.  On the other hand it could be frozen shoulder which is more prevalent in people with diabetes.  Apparently accupuncture is very effective for frozen shoulder.

My shoulders are painful all day and it's been going on about 3 months now.... I find it really hard to lift my arms even as high as my shoulders.  Left one is worse.  Supposed to be seeing the chiropractor on Friday, but having got Covid I think I should rearrange the appointment.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> Last time my folks hired a car in the US they were joined by an FBI agent who leapt into the back seat waving a badger screaming “follow that car!”
> Mum screamed and dad stalled the car so the agent grumbled about tourists and got out and into another car!



In US it might have been a skunk!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Have you had a diagnosis of what is causing it?  My chiropractor says mine is a rotator cuff problem - though I do suspect that it might be the fact that he straightened my crooked pelvis (due to a self injury during Pilates) which was causing leg pain and apparently there are muscles that go from the pelvis to the opposite shoulder.  On the other hand yours might be a rotator cuff tear or tendonitis.  You need a CT scan to diagnose exactly what it is.  Apparently there's an op if it's a tendon tear.  On the other hand it could be frozen shoulder which is more prevalent in people with diabetes.  Apparently accupuncture is very effective for frozen shoulder.
> 
> My shoulders are painful all day and it's been going on about 3 months now.... I find it really hard to lift my arms even as high as my shoulders.  Left one is worse.  Supposed to be seeing the chiropractor on Friday, but having got Covid I think I should rearrange the appointment.


That is really helpful thanks, I did have rotator cuff issues many years ago and this feels different. I can raise my arms OK. I am a church bell ringer so over the years have done plenty of repeated raising and lowering the arms, maybe it is wear and tear because of that. It is both shoulders.
It got worse a year ago when I was having to use crutches because of the knee injury but I haven't been to the doctor about it, I really need to and get it sorted out. I have been concentrating on getting my knee better.


----------



## 42istheanswer

8.3 when I woke properly (and jumped as I had slightly overslept...)

6.2 just before breakfast 2 hours later


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this nice day.

9.8 with a fairly straigt line overnight (went to bed on 9.5 after a late dinner).  Is it the infection or is it a seasonal change in basal that's needed???  Might do a +10% temp basal tonight.

@Robin , sorry to hear you also have Covid.  I'm feeling much better today after 2 days of streaming cold, so hope you feel better as quickly!  I think that the infection rate is on it's way up again, but hopefully it's a much less serious condition now due to vaccinations and possible mutations.

Eeek though at not having the Autumn booster for 4 weeks.  I didn't know that,  I had rearranged for next Monday.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.

@ColinUK I think 44 is spectacular given what you've been going through.  Very well done.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS... have also been wondering how @Kaylz is getting on now.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 10 .2 for me this morning Soon get that down  Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> Eeek though at not having the Autumn booster for 4 weeks. I didn't know that, I had rearranged for next Monday.


It mentions it here.








						How to get a 1st and 2nd dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

Find out how to get a 1st and 2nd dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine.




					www.nhs.uk
				



Apparently they ask you, as well, when you go for the jab. I _think_ it’s something to do with an increased risk of heart problems.
Edit. I can only find stuff about a risk of heart inflammation in children, who should wait 3 months. In adults, apparently you get a better immune response to the jab if you wait, and meanwhile you’re protected by the natural antibodies your body has just made.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Fuse for kitchen sockets in work has gone just when I was trying to toast bread and heat my soup for lunch. Fortunately the microwave had heated my coffee already, but cold spinach &coconut soup, yum...


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK. Fab result, well done!! I love the thought of the agent with his badger in the car, its really made me giggle!!

@Robin i hope you feel better soon.

@MeeTooTeeTwo congrats on the HS.

I've read through all the posts since my breakfast one this morning and it feels like i have clicked "care" emoji on so many!! Everybody, i hope you are all ok, feel better soon if you are feeling rough, or just generally have had a good day.

Ps. Wordle in 5 today. I got 3 greens on the second go but there were too many options.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bloden @Pattidevans  thanks for thinking of me

im doing OK thanks but not used to this being on my own all day malarkey so feeling a bit lonely but not using the net much to interact with people as trying to be careful with money and of course devices requite charged etc

Friday was a busy day as we had an electrician in to replace a smoke detector and I'd also reported the shower last Monday and asked it be fixed Friday so although jt wasn't on the electricians list yet when he turned up he said as it would probably be him he'd just connect the shower there and then, also had an aerial engineer out to put an aerial cable into the living room, I'm not used to Freeview so finding it difficult to get anything I'm interested in watching, there was also a plumber turned up to fix a leak, the leak had been fixed on the day of the queen's funeral so no idea why it was still on the system! 

Anyway that's about it, nothing exciting sadly xx


----------



## Leadinglights

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden @Pattidevans  thanks for thinking of me
> 
> im doing OK thanks but not used to this being on my own all day malarkey so feeling a bit lonely but not using the net much to interact with people as trying to be careful with money and of course devices requite charged etc
> 
> Friday was a busy day as we had an electrician in to replace a smoke detector and I'd also reported the shower last Monday and asked it be fixed Friday so although jt wasn't on the electricians list yet when he turned up he said as it would probably be him he'd just connect the shower there and then, also had an aerial engineer out to put an aerial cable into the living room, I'm not used to Freeview so finding it difficult to get anything I'm interested in watching, there was also a plumber turned up to fix a leak, the leak had been fixed on the day of the queen's funeral so no idea why it was still on the system!
> 
> Anyway that's about it, nothing exciting sadly xx


A good thing to keep yourself occupied are jigsaws, I did loads when I was laid up with my knee. 
There is still often nothing to watch even with hundreds of channels.


----------



## Kaylz

Leadinglights said:


> A good thing to keep yourself occupied are jigsaws, I did loads when I was laid up with my knee.
> There is still often nothing to watch even with hundreds of channels.


Since my eylea injections and lasering I can't focus on something close to me as I can see spots and it makes me feel very uncomfortable 

My go to channels at mums were Alibi and for the last few weeks the Christmas film channel so really missing those xx


----------



## Bloden

Hiya @Kaylz - it all sounds pretty exciting to me! Glad to hear things are being fixed&sorted. We've got Freeview so I hardly watch telly anymore LOL. You're so right @Leadinglights - there's loads of channels but nothing worth watching.


----------



## 42istheanswer

@Kaylz Do you have a smart TV? If you do, then check the app store. You might be able to get BBC iPlayer, All4 and the ITV catch up and find some box sets to watch


----------



## Kaylz

42istheanswer said:


> @Kaylz Do you have a smart TV? If you do, then check the app store. You might be able to get BBC iPlayer, All4 and the ITV catch up and find some box sets to watch


No we don't and we don't have WiFi or broadband either, just our phones and a WiFi dongle for my laptop that I'm not getting a very good signal on here xx


----------



## 42istheanswer

Sounds like you need a DVD player and to find a stash of DVDs then! If you're happy to have secondhand DVDs they can be picked up fairly cheaply


----------



## Lanny

18:34 BS 8.0 Getting better! 

Just up after a few hours of sleep after 2nd day of +2, 86 Tresiba at midday & apart from the odd high reading, 17.6 after one meal from under bolusing by -8 or 2 lots of 4 units when I anticipated too early the increased basal taking effect, I’m getting better control through MY day as well!  Once tomorrow’s 86 Tresiba goes in I’ll have a much better idea & less NR tweaking for another 4 days to see if I need more basal?

Now, for some breakfast while I watch ITT on iPlayer. Just watched episode 7 of House of the Dragon earlier this morning just before going to bed after midday meds & basal! Things are REALLY hotting up & blood was drawn as it’s gearing up, I’m guessing towards the end of the season?


----------



## Kaylz

42istheanswer said:


> Sounds like you need a DVD player and to find a stash of DVDs then! If you're happy to have secondhand DVDs they can be picked up fairly cheaply


We have a DVD player I'm just not interested in the huge collection of DVD's Bruce has (I don't do Westerns etc) I don't do second hand due to my contamination OCD even avoiding touching things my mum etc has touched and I don't know if I'll be entitled to money any longer until the end of the month so anything I have has to be put towards my slightly strict eating, gas and electric and other essentials, I can always go to sleep if I get too bored xx


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> Did a fair amount of writing at various points yesterday as things were rattling around in my head and I wanted to get them out and on paper. Then segued into reading and amongst other things was reading some of the lower carb cook books that sit on my kitchen bookshelf.
> Threw together a lovely beanless chilli and then followed that with a rhubarb and ginger crumble. With custard of course.
> So quite happy with 6.3 this morning!
> 
> Got some admin type stuff to do this morning and then working this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


The beanless chilli sounds interesting


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> The beanless chilli sounds interesting


It’s basically chilli just without beans! 
Onion, carrot, meat, tinged tomatoes, spices and seasoning. Stir it all together in the slow cooker and leave for 6+ hours. 
I like mine fiery and thick so added a little cornflour at the end.


----------



## ColinUK

Absolutely full of cold this morning. Throat feels like it’s been gone over with a cheese grater, temperature up etc and a whopping 12.2 BG.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 today 
a gday yesterday at work and late yesterday afternoon eye treatment at hospital 

Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning 6.5 today
> a gday yesterday at work and late yesterday afternoon eye treatment at hospital
> 
> Have a lovely day everybody


How was the eye treatment?


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone.  5.5 this morning for me.  Libre sensor change day today and so pleased the sensors are working well for me and maintaining good accuracy.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, the BT 'net is working fine now my bro has got it up and running for me. At 70 next year I don't do that kind of thing, my remaining braincells can't cope.  Bit nippy innit? Worried about the gas shortage coming up, I hates to be cold, I was cold as a kid and now can't bear it. 7.0 for me today after a really bad choice for dinner last night, probably went right up and crazily back down again. Daft is my middle name. Hoping to get in the garden today... have a good day all.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.6 today. Sure it would have been in the 7s but after the previous bad night went to sleep straight after UC. Woke at 4:00 for a call of nature and couldn't resist an oatcake with a small piece of cheese and a couple of slices of tomato.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.3. Managed to drag myself out of bed a little earlier today but better get a move on and get ready to leave :yawn:


----------



## Jenny65

good morning 

6.9 for me following a restless night, my itchy skin has returned with vengeance, spent all night itching everything from my ear lobes to my feet.  Thought cutting out sugar had cured it as had 3 months free from it after changing my diet.  Dermatologist diagnosed nodular prurigo but after the blood test he organised showed high glucose I assumed it was caused by the diabetes so if its controlled would stop.  Seems I am wrong.  Can I take antihistamines with diabetes as seriously cant cope with this all over again, it stops me sleeping and makes me miserable..  I was prescribed strong steroids and stopped using it when I found out I am diabetic, so hope to avoid having to use them again as they are very strong and can cause problems even if not diabetic.


----------



## rayray119

8.9. last night went to bed at .9.15pm at 7.1 and thought out that's good I haven't had massive jump this evening but woke up at 11.8 at 11.30  did unit correction checked at 3.15 at I was 9 which oriaglly I was going to leave but that I could myself waking up above 10 if I did was gave myself half unit a couple of hours later I was 6.8 so increasing levimier a tad more it is.


----------



## ColinUK

Jenny65 said:


> good morning
> 
> 6.9 for me following a restless night, my itchy skin has returned with vengeance, spent all night itching everything from my ear lobes to my feet.  Thought cutting out sugar had cured it as had 3 months free from it after changing my diet.  Dermatologist diagnosed nodular prurigo but after the blood test he organised showed high glucose I assumed it was caused by the diabetes so if its controlled would stop.  Seems I am wrong.  Can I take antihistamines with diabetes as seriously cant cope with this all over again, it stops me sleeping and makes me miserable..  I was prescribed strong steroids and stopped using it when I found out I am diabetic, so hope to avoid having to use them again as they are very strong and can cause problems even if not diabetic.


I take daily loratadine most of the year. It has zero impact on my BG levels.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here, a bit better figure than yesterday. It’s weird, I normally get advance warning that I'm going to be ill because my blood glucose goes up 24hrs before other symptoms appear, but this time, it only shot up a day after.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Overslept this morning and woke to 4.3. Rushed around getting slow cooker ready, me ready and now delaying leaving for work, so tired already!

@ColinUK I hope you feel better soon. Have you done an LFT or is it definitely a bad cold? There are some nasty bugs around atm.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 6.8 here.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 8.9. last night went to bed at .9.15pm at 7.1 and thought out that's good I haven't had massive jump this evening but woke up at 11.8 at 11.30  did unit correction checked at 3.15 at I was 9 which oriaglly I was going to leave but that I could myself waking up above 10 if I did was gave myself half unit a couple of hours later I was 6.8 so increasing levimier a tad more it is.


I supposed it's also possible that if my issues are partly food related some food could be disgistvd later which I'll ideally be doing background tests but because I get dizzy spells at moment too I can't really not eat for extended periods of time on the contrary to that fact though eating makes me feel sick


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Ib Eggyg world if you hired a car you would probably witness a car chase, have a policeman jump in the back and take off in hot persuit!


True dat!
 In car news though, we got a taxi from the airport ( pre ordered). There was the driver standing holding a scrappy bit of paper with my name on. I maybe should have been worried then as all the other drivers had theirs on electronic gadgets! She was 4ft 10ins at that, I’m 5ft 2ins and towered over her. Took us to a scruffy vehicle, she looked like she’d just got out of bed, she was coughing and spluttering but did have a face mask on. She obviously couldn’t reach the clutch properly as she crunched the gears, apart from 3-4, the whole drive. Mr Eggy said she was nearly falling asleep and was sweating like mad. Glad I couldn’t see that. Anyways, we got there safely and what did I do? I gave her a tip! She’s probably given us Covid! Us British aren’t very good at complaining are we? Ah well, another tale to tell in the adaptation of the Eggyland film!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

6.1 after a bad night, sweating, coughing, raw trachea, aching. I'm going back to bed once I've fed the dog.


----------



## eggyg

Bom dia everyone from beautiful Portugal. 6.2 which is a miracle after yesterday.
 Eating at weird hours and with huge gaps between each of those meals. Nearly hypo twice, once on the drive to the apartment at 10.30am. Kendal Mint Cake eaten. Got to accommodation at 11.30, unpacked and went for an early lunch. Down to 4.3 just as we ordered, luckily the couvert of bread and olives came pretty sharpish, filled my boots, then chicken piri piri, chips and salad. Didn’t bolus until I finished. Did shoot up to nearly 12 but then dipped down very quickly. Just had a picky tea in the apartment, crackers and cheese, at 8pm. In bed at 9.30, we’d been up since 2.30am! Still managed to walk over five miles over the day, in the heat! More of the same weather expected today. I’ll have to be careful. 

Have a great day all. I’ve speed read yesterday’s  posts. Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo  on your mojo and  HS. So sorry to hear you’ve got the ‘rona @Robin what a nuisance. @ColinUK what have I told you about eating cheese graters! Hope your throat is better soon. Think that’s all, anyone else feeling rubbish, hope today is better for you. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Morning all. Overslept this morning and woke to 4.3. Rushed around getting slow cooker ready, me ready and now delaying leaving for work, so tired already!
> 
> @ColinUK I hope you feel better soon. Have you done an LFT or is it definitely a bad cold? There are some nasty bugs around atm.


Did one Saturday which was clear. I’m not going anywhere between now and Thursday but suppose I ought to do one as I was in the office yesterday. 
It certainly feels like one of my colds rather than anything more. 
Both mum and dad have belters of a cold which arrived the day I left them last week.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg How about an egg slicer?


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg How about an egg slicer?


Preferably not sideways!


----------



## Wannie

5.3 this morning at 7.30am 

@ColinUK, @TinaD Hope you both feel better soon
@Jenny65 hope you get some relief from the itchy skin
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

LFT clear. And BG is a lovely traffic light!


----------



## Barrowman

And I’m starting the day with a 4.7 after a restless night having just woken up.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Might get out into the garden while it's still dry. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## sharp00782

My mornings are between 10.9 and 16.1 but I have only been diagnosed and on insulin for 13 days. I am T1 by the way.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.3 for me this morning Yesterday was a funny day at one point it dropped down to 9% in range . From after tea and during the night been very good . Never a dull moment with diabetes eh . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Colin g

sharp00782 said:


> My mornings are between 10.9 and 16.1 but I have only been diagnosed and on insulin for 13 days. I am T1 by the way.


Give it time you will get there . Everyone has highs and lows . Still do after 55 years with diabetes type 1


----------



## sharp00782

Colin g said:


> Give it time you will get there . Everyone has highs and lows . Still do after 55 years with diabetes type 1


Thanks Colin. I know it wont lower immediately, just seems so random sometimes.


----------



## Pattidevans

sharp00782 said:


> Thanks Colin. I know it wont lower immediately, just seems so random sometimes.


He he... it's always random.  Do not beat yourself up about it.  Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.

9.4 at 8:30 this morning.  Yesterday it had stayed level all night and I intended to put a temp basal on last night, but didn't because I was 4.2 at bedtime, 2 JBs taken and then it rose all night.  It's always a magical mystery tour, but not unexpected what with illness and pain in shoulders.  However, the dreaded Covid has relented, my cold has dried up and I am nowhere near as tired after a decent night's sleep.

@ColinUK very glad to hear you had a negative test!  Hope your cold abates soon!

Oh @eggyg you couldn't make your adventures up!

@Robin , @TinaD and @Jenny65 hope you all feel better soon.

@Ditto shame on you thinking you are old and you are not even 70 yet!  I could give you a good few years and I still feel young in my head!  You still have a lot of life to look forward to.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> However, the dreaded Covid has relented, my cold has dried up and I am nowhere near as tired after a decent night's sleep


Glad you’re feeling better, I’m gradually improving. Have you managed not to give it to your husband, or is it too soon to say? I’ve a sort of inevitable feeling that my husband is bound to get it.


----------



## ColinUK

sharp00782 said:


> My mornings are between 10.9 and 16.1 but I have only been diagnosed and on insulin for 13 days. I am T1 by the way.


Welcome to the forum!

How are you managing with the diagnosis and the insulin?
What are you using?


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Glad you’re feeling better, I’m gradually improving. Have you managed not to give it to your husband, or is it too soon to say? I’ve a sort of inevitable feeling that my husband is bound to get it.


So far Julian hasn't got it.  It's rather odd, I got it last Feb and he didn't.  He got it in June and I didn't!   Hope your hubby doesn't get it.


----------



## sharp00782

ColinUK said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> How are you managing with the diagnosis and the insulin?
> What are you using?


I am doing ok to be fair. Got myself into a nice little routine with the injections. I am on levemir morning and night and novorapid for meals.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4

Aching arms have recovered

Pulse is a bit low again at 54, but being a super athlete it's ok 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Robin said:


> Glad you’re feeling better, I’m gradually improving. Have you managed not to give it to your husband, or is it too soon to say? I’ve a sort of inevitable feeling that my husband is bound to get it.


I've had it twice and had to isolate with hubby as we don't have room/bathrooms to live separately. He hasn't had it al all. Maybe the vaccine people should harvest his antibodies!


----------



## Jenny65

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.4
> 
> Aching arms have recovered
> 
> Pulse is a bit low again at 54, but being a super athlete it's ok
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Ill swap my 107 pulse for your 54,  I am not an athlete by the way   Not by any means.


----------



## Jenny65

My Wilbur is pleased with his new outfit bless him, sorry just thought it may add some sunshine to everyones day


----------



## Lanny

Urgh! A bit of a set back, there!  I’ve just had an awful 14 to 16 hours overnight just now!

It all started around 19:30 ish when taking my inhalers, the clenil brown preventive inhaler has always burned to a certain degree more or less the back of my throat when taking it, set off an asthma attack after puff 3 to which I put my asthma attack plan into action: my throat must have been a bit more sensitive than usual due to my sniffle or whatever it was recently & the clenil’s burning just make my windpipe seize up! Ten puffs of the blue salbutamol inhaler, wait 10 minutes & if no improvement 10 more! I ended up wheezing for hours & stopped after 20 puffs, in 2 lots, of Ventolin as my heart rate was going crazy! I was dead tired & really wanted to sleep but, couldn’t sitting half upright in bed half day dreaming half dosing while wheezing away with my heart rate going nuts with even the slightest movement! I lost track of time but, eventually got up to find that as long as I didn’t move around I could breath more deeply without wheezing! So, I stayed up & ate like a oig on & off all night: you know the saying feed a cold & starve a fever; I’ve always eaten like a pig with a cold & don’t eat when it’s flu with a fever! It took ALL night but, my heart rate is finally back down to my usual 84/minute when it was 10 higher all night around 94! I took my inhalers, both of them the usual 4 puffs each around 6am this morning when my heart rate was just starting to come back down to around 88 as I started to wheeze a bit even upright as I was so, it went back up again: I’ve always felt that very slight increase in heart rate even as a child when taking Ventolin/Salbutamol; I just feel it EVEN more these last 14/15 hours!

But, breathing has definitely turned a corner & I CAN lie horizontal to sleep now without wheezing & heart rate is back down! Took my usual midday meds & 86 Tresiba again, 3rd day now, & trying to sleep as both my eyes are sore & continually wet from tears due to tiredness but, I’m still wired from the adrenaline that’s kept me awake all night!

My BS was high all night as it was hard to bolus as I kept keeping bits here & there all night & last corrected at 12:12 BS 15.7 which needs a correction of 20NR but, kept dialling it down & down as I WILL sleep at some point & being the 3rd lot of increased basal now it’ll be in more or less full effect so, eventually went for a conservative 12NR. If it’s still high when I wake, I’ll start again with corrections later?

I can breath now & SO relieved that’s it’s passed & will sleep round the clock now when the adrenaline wears off eventually! A Whacked Out Exhausted emoji! Hopefully soon to be followed by A Stream of Z’s emoji!


----------



## Bloden

How frightening @Lanny - what a relief it’s passed and you can relax now. Sweet ZZZZZZZs. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Lanny

Bloden said:


> How frightening @Lanny - what a relief it’s passed and you can relax now. Sweet ZZZZZZZs. (((Hugs)))


Ehish! Who knew? Taking an inhaler set off an asthma attack: HOW ironic is THAT!


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted to report a 5.0 when I woke up. Such a relief after battling high levels with corrections all yesterday afternoon and evening but now gone the other way and dropped into a hypo after my usual breakfast. No big deal and in some respects it's a relief, but just odd that I needed all that insulin yesterday afternoon and it wouldn't come down regardless of all the stacked corrections but now I am sensitive to it again. I did give it 5 units for breakfast when I would normally have just needed 4 but added an extra unit expecting at least some DP/Foot on the Floor rise, but ended up eating my breakfast a bit sooner than the usual 45mins prebolus time I need and then took my eye off the ball and continued to drop into the red. So easily fixed by a couple of JBs though as compared to the repeated insulin corrections for the highs..... I know which I would rather do  .... especially when it was a red followed by a black JB that came out of the packet.  Feeling happier, like a cloud has lifted!

@Jenny65 Always happy to see some light relief on the forum. Wilbur looks cute but isn't it a bit warm for a coat yet or do you clip him? Have to confess I don't know much about dogs but my GGs aren't rugged up yet. Rascal particularly would overheat in this weather. 
Really sorry to read the itchiness has returned. Hope the antihistamines give you some relief. I have had intermittent bouts of itchiness since diagnosis but nothing that ever stopped me sleeping thank goodness and it resolved without me figuring out the cause. I do think at this time of year, dry skin can be an issue as the seasons change so worth using a moisturizer regularly particularly after a hot shower/bath which will strip natural oils from the skin. It may also be the lack of fats in your diet with being low carb and low fat, so all the more reason to apply it on the outside. I use a relatively inexpensive coconut body butter which has improved my skin enormously in the last few years. 

@ColinUK Hope you are feeling better soon.... and your parents too. Sounds like a real humdinger.  Hope it is just a cold.

@eggyg Pleased you arrived safely and hope that driver didn't pass on her lurgy. Just what you don't need. Sounds like you have managed your D brilliantly though.

@sharp00782 Welcome to the thread. You will no doubt see that some people have relatively stable readings a lot of the time and are very consistent and with others, it can be a bit of a roller coaster. Often there is no rhyme or reason to it. Diabetes can be very individual in how it responds, so don't compare your readings with those of other people, just manage it as best you can. It sounds like you are coping pretty well with the practicalities of your diagnosis and treatment and once they bring your levels slowly down more into range you will start to feel physically better. There are lots of tips and tricks to learn from others on the forum once you are ready to start fine tuning things a bit more but in these early weeks and months it is just about getting to grips with the basics and keeping your head above water which it sounds like you are doing admirably.  

@Lanny. So sorry that you have had such a scary episode and especially when the treatment sparked it off. It must make you apprehensive about taking it again and when it is a daily medication that's not good. Hope you get some restful sleep. You must be shattered after all that. Please let us know how you are later. (((HUGS))) from me too.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve NEVER liked Clenil, it used to have alcohol in it or is that an alkaloid, & it’s the preservative I think that I react to: certain wines used to seize up my windpipe instantly because of the preservative in it back in the days when I drank a bit on special occasions; had a hard time finding eyedrops I didn’t react to either after cataract Ops & had to go for tiny individual one use only ones with no preservatives in them so, only tiny little vials for each use!

I’ve tried various other preventative & combo inhalers before but, Clenil was the best option as the others made jy heart race: Ventolin/Salbutamol already does that & a double lot heart racing inhalers was no good!

I was taking it half horizontal in bed & in hindsight I’d better take it upright from now on as it hit me right at the back of my throat at that angle instead of going past straight into the windpipe with the spacer: why I always use one as taking it by mouth would hit my throat! A lesson learnt the hard way!


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to mention.... I got Wordle in 2 this morning! Lucky start as I got the last 3 letters green with my opening word.... but it was sheer skill and brain power to get the other 2 in my next attempt.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Forgot to mention.... I got Wordle in 2 this morning! Lucky start as I got the last 3 letters green with my opening word.... but it was sheer skill and brain power to get the other 2 in my next attempt.


It took me 5! I got 2 greens and a yellow on the second go.


----------



## Lanny

Up very briefly for more inhalers, quite naturally actually, as I felt itchy in my throat: a precursor to my windpipe tightening; will lead to wheezing in my experience so, need my inhalers & it’s 12 hours after the last lot!

Sat upright & since my windpipe is already starting to tighten took the Ventolin first to open it up again BEFORE taking the Clenil & no problems: will take it THAT way round from now on!

Had about 3 or 4 hours sleep & need more as my left eye still feels burning & sore: the slightly weaker eye still as it’s been operated on last for cataracts!

Back for another sleep!


----------



## Lanny

02:14 BS 9.3 Ah well! A bit disappointing on two counts: wanted to sleep closer to 5/6am for a complete reset to start a NORMAL day on; a tad bit higher BS but, went for safety as I DIDN’T know how long I would sleep for? I only woke up BECAUSE I’m hungry as I woke with a headache: over 25 years ago before I even knew about diabetes I sometimes didn’t sleep that much for a week & then Marathon slept at the weekend for 20+ hours & wake with a blinding headache & it was a few years later after becoming diabetic that my health centre’s DSN told me I need to eat before going for a long sleep like that & the headaches were because I needed to eat! The very first week in Derry when I was still 16, 17th birthday at the end of November, away from home for the first time I barely slept at all & then did 2 Marathon sleeps back to back, 20+ hours, at the weekend & woke with blinding headaches & ate like pig!  Well, there’s a Chinese saying “Today is different from yesterday”! I haven’t been able to do that in YEARS: I eaten now for YEARS before I sleep; during my restaurant years I COULDN’T on an empty stomach!

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

My eyes are better but, still a bit tired & smarting a bit at the outer corners from the salty tears earlier so, will try for some more sleep now that my headache is taken care of with some food: a very quick sausage & cheese breakfast muffin dinged in the microwave & already wolfed down with 48NR before I started posting! 

A rant alert! You can skip it! 

Which reminds me of a niggling bone of contention about tesco online shopping these past two weeks or so!  After the last iOS update the website wouldn’t let me keep the Substitutions box ticked, couldn’t add notes about substitutions or let me take out items once I’d put them in the basket but, I worked my way around that by putting in 0 & updating!  Which all lead to luckily last week the picker put in a loaf of Kingsmill instead of Hovis. Not so lucky this week as on Monday about half my shopping didn’t come including no bread & I had to order another lot of shopping tomorrow for bread! I complained to the driver who do you use a computer & I said not in AGES & only use the iPad these days as I bet you a lot of people do! It still wasn’t working on Monday but, woke briefly around 22:45 when I watched ITT horizontally in bed after I did a last minute check & change of items in my basket for tomorrow’s 11:00 to 12:00 delivery. NOW, the website’s been fixed & back to normal so, with substitutions & notes now working again hopefully I’ll get same bread & other things to last me a full week instead of the half shopping I got on Monday!

THERE! rant over!

Trying for some Z’s now! A stream of z’s emoji!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Think I caught somebodies cold when going for my jabs. Have barely slept as COPD plus cold symptoms means a sensation for drowning in one's own secretions. Quite disgusting. Temperature seems to have gone down but planning another day in bed reading except for a quick sally out to give Mr Wolf a run and to feed the chickens. BG 6.1. Hoping everyone else is avoiding vile bugs.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A great 5.2 here this morning. Yesssss!!!!

BP 119/75
Pulse 62

All ok. Arm now good after the NHS stabbings.

I must get back to some keyboard practice today.

Shopping later which I do enjoy (didn't used to)

I have discovered, as others have too, that Evening Primrose Oil makes my BP raised into the elevated range and sometines beyond. Since stopping taking it  (recently) BP has dropped back into the normal range and stayed there. So if anyone here is taking EPO and has raised BP it might be worth checking if the EPO is not helping the raised BP.

Talking of colds...yesterday my thoat started that tickly stuff you get as a cold starts to develop. It started to feel uncomfortable and a tad sore as the day went on but then later it just fixed itself completely and no illness developed at all. Phew dodged that one. Maybe ensuring that all the vitamins and minerals are within a good range every day has helped my immune system cope well. Who knows. I am just grateful that I do feel well. Maybe my App has proved its worth.

I was out on the beach for a walk with my friend last weekend when they were preparing for a motorbike rally thing. Unknown to us at the time an official photographer was there snapping away. It turned out that the photographer was a friend of my friend (who seems to know everyone in the world) and that the photographer had captured a picture of the general area with both of us in the far distant background!!! Fame at last 



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.8 
congrats on the HS @Gwynn 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. Been off grid for a while. 

A 4.9 dropping fast alarm call this morning. Only just at 5.3 now 45 min later. Going to be an irritating day me thinks. 

Have a good day all - will catch up on news later.


----------



## rayray119

Well I just woken up so I'm going to take this reading even if I do full back asleep it's 8.3 as usual needed a correction last night for a 11.6(it seems whatever I do I get a jump by bedtime) it dropped to 8.6 at 3.15 and know it's it's stayed steady. I'm thinking I might try a croisent from Greg's this morning I've tried the pain au chocolate which wasn't brildemt so the normal croissants might not be much different.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 10.6 and its dark and very windy outside.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all on this filthy weather morning with a Weather Warning for the wind and a major famine in Somalia. 

7.5 @ 6.29am not bad.  Have a good day all. I am going to make a major effort to do low carb as influenced by the pictorial food thread on this forum. How hard can it be?


----------



## MikeyBikey

God morning! Just achieved a single digit mantissa with a 9.9. Slightly overdid it after going low late afternoon/early evening! ☹️

Wordle in 2 today after 4 incorrectly placed letters on first go!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 here, despite much increased basal (am taking 50% more than usual and about double for boluses, never had to increase quite so much for a lurgy before) at some point there’ll be an almighty crash when my BG returns to normal.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, a grey and wet morning here I fear I will be drying washing indoors today. 5.1 for me congrats on the HS @Gwynn, hope all suffering with colds, reactions to vaccinations etc feel better today


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning even with the damn cold. 

@Gwynn  congrats on the HS and the photographic fame! You need to sort of image rights and get an agent! You’ll be on Strictly next year!!

Today’s Yom Kippur - Day of Atonement - which is a fast day and the day the Books of Life get sealed for the next 12 months. I’ve not fasted for years as I need water with meds obviously. Were meant to fast for 25 hours to ensure we cover the 24. Abs fasting means nothing at all - no water, no food, nothing. Strictly orthodox types often won’t even brush their teeth so they don’t risk swallowing toothpaste. 
We’re also not meant to wear leather shoes today but I’ve never really understood that one tbh. 
There’s a rabbinical ruling that says it is your responsibility to do what’s best for your health regardless of fast days etc and actually says if you’re medically required to not fast then it’s a sin to fast. We’re nothing if not a pragmatic bunch!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.3 here...these random, every now n then high fasting BGs are puzzling. Ho hum.

Nice work @Gwynn !!!

How’s the low-carbing going in general @Ditto ? That picture thread is brilliant - it’s good to see what others are eating.


----------



## Wannie

@ColinUK hope the cold disappears fast! 
Thank you for the explanation of Yom Kippur, fascinating to read and I would say not only pragmatic but sensible.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 today.

Restless night, had a stomach upset after tea last night, steak, salad and half a jacket potato. Not sure if it was the oil on the salad ( we made this ourselves BTW) or just because this is what my stomach does from time to time. Was low at bedtime, as I’d lost most of my food, and I was still trying to get my BGs up at midnight! Managed in the end, even though I really didn’t want to eat.  Stomach gurgled all night long, plus I was hot  and there’s lots of random noises, and I’m a rubbish sleeper even at home! I’ll have to have a siesta this afternoon. 

Another hot day expected, sorry folks back in the UK, we’ll just take it easy, a stroll along the beach, a walk into the old town and around the narrow cobbled streets or a swim in the pool, who knows? I do know it won’t be a walk to Aldi like yesterday, phew! Hot, hot, hot, total 4 miles walked with two very full rucksacks! We’re bonkers. 

Have a great day all. Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS and claim to fame. @Bexlee and @Ditto nice to see you both back in the fold. @Robin hope you keep improving. 

Here’s a photo to make you smile. As @ColinUK remarked when I posted it on FB. Eggy legs!


----------



## Gwynn

Gave up on the early morning walk this morning. Foul weather here. Dark, cold, windy, raining. It's not worth catching a chill over a bit of exercise. And, Antonin Dvorak died of a chill after a walk with a friend in poor weather. Shame, as he is one of my favourite composers. I wonder what else he might have gone on to compose. He had some real sadness in his life too.


----------



## Robin

We need multi function emojis, @eggyg ! I wanted to do a hug for the first bit and a very much like for the photo!


----------



## Robin

Gwynn said:


> Gave up on the early morning walk this morning. Foul weather here. Dark, cold, windy, raining. It's not worth catching a chill over a bit of exercise. And, Antonin Dvorak died of a chill after a walk with a friend in poor weather. Shame, as he is one of my favourite composers. I wonder what else he might have gone on to compose. He had some real sadness in his life too.


Perhaps it was the Curse of the Ninth Symphony that got him, like several other composers.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 today.  

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

2.7 according to my Libre  this morning at 6.17am and that was after 2 JBs for a 3.1 at 3.30am which apparently only just lifted me out of the red before I dropped again and that was with a 1.5u basal reduction last night. I was torn between 1 and 2u reduction so split the difference since I hadn't had a particularly exertive day yesterday... Clearly the wrong decision.  I slept pretty well though and woke up refreshed so not all bad and whilst I did feel a bit hypo when I woke up 2 consecutive finger pricks gave me 4.4 and 4.0 so Libre was exaggerating as usual.
Time in range for the past 7 days now shows a new personal worst of 83% with a whopping 12% below. My consultant is going to have a fit!!   All I can say is that I am doing my best!

Congrats to @Gwynn on your House Special this morning.

Loving the info about Yom Yippur @ColinUK Hope you soon recover from your cold.

@Robin I know exactly what you mean about increasing basal so much and feeling like you are driving straight towards a cliff edge. I had that feeling a year and a half ago when I had to increase by almost 100% but at least that was over a period of weeks and then one day I had 7 hypos, just as I had started to feel like I was worrying about nothing.  At least with Levemir you can hit the brakes and know they will work reasonably quickly. Keep those JBs handy and in plentiful supply!

@Ditto Lovely to see you back posting so thanks to your brother for getting you fixed up with internet connection. Good luck with going Low Carb again. Your numbers seem a lot better now than they used to be anyway, so hopefully it shouldn't be too difficult to bring them down a bit more.

@eggyg So sorry to hear you have been poorly last night and had to battle your diabetes at the same time... which of course us insulin junkies need to do. Hope you have a nice relaxing day today and catch up on some zzz. Photo is amazing.... Looks like it should be a page on a calendar. And what time of day was this??  The pool is empty and so are the sun loungers. So impressed by your perfectly manicured feet too!!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well I just woken up so I'm going to take this reading even if I do full back asleep it's 8.3 as usual needed a correction last night for a 11.6(it seems whatever I do I get a jump by bedtime) it dropped to 8.6 at 3.15 and know it's it's stayed steady. I'm thinking I might try a croisent from Greg's this morning I've tried the pain au chocolate which wasn't brildemt so the normal croissants might not be much different.


well as i half expected by time by got the coseernt(although it was just over the time i usually test anyway) i had risen to to 10.2(so either rose because i was up and moving or happens it that time anyway(i need to try and show my team that or they sujust that i up my evening livermier more because it will look like i've rose overnight) but arnt going to see them for another 3 months(and things could have change by then)  unfortunately couldn't wait to eat as had flat white with it that would have gone cold if i did)  oh and croisdent wasn't great.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning people! 6'6 for me today. 

I have a diabetes review in the hospital this morning. The called me just 2 days ago, saying they had a cancellation and if I would be able to attend at this time. It happened to be one of my days off this week so I said, why not. No chance of getting any bloods done, but they said they didn't need them and I had my HbA1c result from August (from a GP review, not the hospital one). So that's okay. I'm going to ask for Libre, as I meant to send the nurses an email but I've been too lazy


----------



## rebrascora

@Elenka_HM Good luck getting Libre. Do be politely insistent if they are hesitant. Make sure to have a list of other things you want to ask about. Are you using bolus insulin with every meal now? I know initially you were just using basal but I seem to remember you might have started using bolus now. 
Let us know how you get on. 

Not as good as @MikeyBikey this morning but still proud of my Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> Not as good as @MikeyBikey this morning but still proud of my Wordle in 3 today.


I did it in three as well, which was one less than OH, always a good feeling.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.9 today.
> 
> Restless night, had a stomach upset after tea last night, steak, salad and half a jacket potato. Not sure if it was the oil on the salad ( we made this ourselves BTW) or just because this is what my stomach does from time to time. Was low at bedtime, as I’d lost most of my food, and I was still trying to get my BGs up at midnight! Managed in the end, even though I really didn’t want to eat.  Stomach gurgled all night long, plus I was hot  and there’s lots of random noises, and I’m a rubbish sleeper even at home! I’ll have to have a siesta this afternoon.
> 
> Another hot day expected, sorry folks back in the UK, we’ll just take it easy, a stroll along the beach, a walk into the old town and around the narrow cobbled streets or a swim in the pool, who knows? I do know it won’t be a walk to Aldi like yesterday, phew! Hot, hot, hot, total 4 miles walked with two very full rucksacks! We’re bonkers.
> 
> Have a great day all. Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS and claim to fame. @Bexlee and @Ditto nice to see you both back in the fold. @Robin hope you keep improving.
> 
> Here’s a photo to make you smile. As @ColinUK remarked when I posted it on FB. Eggy legs!


I hope your stomach settles soon. I once read that it can sometimes be the bottled water that people drink when in other countries as the mineral content can be quite different to what they are used to. 
I looked once as one type we bought tasted vile, and I compared with another bottle and the minerals were completely different.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  New sensor last night which meant I waited for my supper and took a bolus for it (big mistake for me as that meant my BG dropped too much before bed). Got some low readings from the new sensor (3.9, 4.2, etc.) decided to switch off the alarm overnight to give the new sensor a chance to settle in.  However 4 on waking this morning, finger stick test was 4.6, so it does look like the new sensor is working ok and pretty accurate.  Maybe I really was bouncing around 4 all night long like it said!

After breakfast it has returned to more normal levels, peaking at 10.3 after breakfast and now at 8.9 and dropping slowly back to my target of 6 between meals.

So far 4 out of 6 sensors have been accurate (ignoring the last few hours of life on a couple of them when they either read low or failed to scan and one that didn’t stick onto my arm and had to be replaced before it had started).  So I’m building up confidence in them now and still loving having the data to see the effect of different foods and starting to identify where I can make changes to bolus timings.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.4 for me this dry windy day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me. 

Supposed to be going to the studio this aft but not sure what's happening as it's a Rail Strike day. Trying to get in touch with the drummer as he's the train user 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> @eggyg So sorry to hear you have been poorly last night and had to battle your diabetes at the same time... which of course us insulin junkies need to do. Hope you have a nice relaxing day today and catch up on some zzz. Photo is amazing.... Looks like it should be a page on a calendar. And what time of day was this?? The pool is empty and so are the sun loungers. So impressed by your perfectly manicured feet too!!


Feeling better this morning thanks. Upped the old Creon.   
It was about 3pm, there’s only about a dozen apartments and they’re definitely not all occupied. I never had a swim. I dipped my beautifully manicured toes in and said “ nee chance!” Mr Eggy was a brave boy and went in. Re my toes. As we were waiting in Newcastle airport I suddenly realised I hadn’t painted my toenails. I quickly nipped in Boots and got a similar colour to the  varnish that I had applied about two months, so I didn’t need to buy nail varnish remover and cotton wool balls. Done them in apartment on Monday night! Don’t zoom in as they look terrible in real life!


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I hope your stomach settles soon. I once read that it can sometimes be the bottled water that people drink when in other countries as the mineral content can be quite different to what they are used to.
> I looked once as one type we bought tasted vile, and I compared with another bottle and the minerals were completely different.


Unfortunately, I wish it was as simple as that. I have numerous gastric problems, one being not having a pancreas which means my food can go right through me if I don’t get my Creon dose correct. The other problems are because I have had major abdominal surgery I have scarring and adhesions. This means I have gastric dumping syndrome along with a permanent partial bowel obstruction.  These can cause both constipation and diarrhoea! I can’t eat too much fat nor can I eat too much veg, fruit, grain, seeds, nuts or too much fibre. It is challenging, should we say. I just plod on, making sure I know where all the loos are, I don’t leave the house until I know it’s safe. It’s a bigger pain in the butt ( pardon the pun) than the diabetes sometimes. I’m back at the hospital next month to see the gastroenterologist. Not sure what they can do but I live in hope. Thanks for your concern and suggestions though. Much appreciated.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I did it in three as well, which was one less than OH, always a good feeling.


I got it in three, iffed and ahhed on line two and made the wrong choice. Grrr! Mr Eggy got it in four. “Wicked witch cackle!”


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, just dull and overcast through it was chucking it down when I woke at 8:30.

5.7 this morning with a flat line.  Yesterday it was 9.4 with a climbing line all night.  I've done nothing different.  This disease really can be difficult a lot of the time.

@ColinUK thank you for the explanation of Yom Kippur. I found it very interesting.  I don't actually get these religious requirements to fast, but at least it's only for one day.  Ramadan seemingly goes on forever, though it's only dawn to dusk.  When I was flying we'd arrive in the muslim countries usually about the time they would normally be able to get their evening meal.  It was so hot and half the staff would be close to fainting, having not had anything to eat or drink since dawn. I felt it was so punitive.

@Robin, I'd hoped to hear you were feeling better, but it seems not.  HUGS.  I have been lucky, today I have no symptoms at all and yesterday insulin requirements dropped to normal - thanks I think to 4 vaccinations and a previous infection.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn - you've worked hard enough for it.

@eggyg, I was only thinking yesterday that at least I can leave my toenails alone until next year now as no sandal wearing.

Hubby currently researching home contents insurance as we've cancelled our current one - after 3 months (during which they said their computers were down for 3 weeks) they have refused our claim for the contents of the bag that was stolen from the car in June.  They weren't going to bother to tell us, until J rang them up when we got back from France.  The reason they won't pay is that we cannot prove ownership of the things in the bag, as we have no receipts.  It's not as if we  claimed for anything expensive!  Who on earth keeps receipts for a box of tights, some socks, shoes I bought 6 years ago but have only worn once.  Several TShirts  etc.  It's really all bits and pieces but it added up to £384.  What if the house burnt down complete with every receipt we've ever had?  Their customer service sucks big time... lack of communication, obfuscation, etc.  I could go on!

BTW not seen @Grannylorraine for ages, hope she is OK.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this wet day . 3.9 for me this morning so caught it just in time . Get my flu jab this afternoon. COVID jab next Friday . Stay safe


----------



## Elenka_HM

rebrascora said:


> @Elenka_HM Good luck getting Libre. Do be politely insistent if they are hesitant. Make sure to have a list of other things you want to ask about. Are you using bolus insulin with every meal now? I know initially you were just using basal but I seem to remember you might have started using bolus now.
> Let us know how you get on.


Thank you! Unlike the previous appointments, where I brought a long list of questions, this time the only thing I could think about was Libre. And luckily, the doctor and nurse were having the same idea! They said I will receive the material and I'll have to do a webinar, in around one month. Really pleased with that  

I also feel I made good use of my day off (and it's still early). Walk 35 minutes to the hospital, pop in to Lidl for a little treat (it's Spanish week there) and walk back. That's exercise sorted. The weather is a bit miserable so I'm happy to stay at home with a cup of tea and book now


----------



## Elenka_HM

@rebrascora forgot to reply to the bolus part. I'm still taking only basal regularly, and the consultant seems happy with that considering my results. They reminded me that's likely to change with time and that I should contact them if I start seeing consistently higher BG. I've had Novorapid just a few times, on days I was particularly high, but it's not common so far.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.8 this morning, maybe the weird dreams I was having just before I woke creating enough adrenaline that my liver thought I needed help as it was down to 5.8 two hours post breakfast! 

Apart from the random high result on Monday morning (maybe from the extra late dinner the night before despite the post meal check being ok) I seem to be still doing OK now I'm eating a bit more carbs (though it's still mostly 80-120g per day) including some bread, so long as I don't just have carbs. So I think nurse will be happy with the numbers on Friday and the next appt will be bloods in 3-ish months.


----------



## Kaylz

Evening guys

Can't remember what it was for me this morning, been running on the low side for a couple of days now 

Currently got a pork joint in the oven waiting on Bruce and my mum getting in, it's her birthday today so thought it would be nice to have her up for her tea, I tried to encourage my grandad to phone her but he wasn't keen but it was fine for him to run down to us and get us to phone folk for him, his lack of thought is really getting to me xxxx


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Eggy legs!



It’s Red Tose Day!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Currently got a pork joint in the oven waiting on Bruce and my mum getting in, it's her birthday today so thought it would be nice to have her up for her tea


Aww thats a nice thought. Enjoy your meal together.


----------



## rayray119

L


Elenka_HM said:


> @rebrascora forgot to reply to the bolus part. I'm still taking only basal regularly, and the consultant seems happy with that considering my results. They reminded me that's likely to change with time and that I should contact them if I start seeing consistently higher BG. I've had Novorapid just a few times, on days I was particularly high, but it's not common so far.


I find that interesting as as until you mentioned I hadn't head of type 1 diabetic only using Basel insulin.


----------



## Jenny65

I always rush to see the posts on this thread that arrive in the evening.  I am jealous as assume you have had a long lie in   but it could be shift workers or from another country, someone is waking up in a country somewhere I guess xx


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> I always rush to see the posts on this thread that arrive in the evening.  I am jealous as assume you have had a long lie in   but it could be shift workers or from another country, someone is waking up in a country somewhere I guess xx


I think some people are just too busy in the morning to post, so they log in in the evening to catch up with everyone else when they have more time and post their morning reading now instead.


----------



## Elenka_HM

rayray119 said:


> L
> 
> I find that interesting as as until you mentioned I hadn't head of type 1 diabetic only using Basel insulin.


Yes, it's supposed to be temporary but as long as it works, it's easier for me. Doctor told me today that at the time of diagnosis the tests showed I was still producing a good amount of my own insulin (I was lucky, they caught me early). But the antibodies also show it's clearly type 1 and it's expected the production will decrease with time and eventually will need bolus as well. I just don't know when, but I'm not in a rush


----------



## Lanny

02:17 BS 8.0

An extremely early Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A moaning alert that you can skip!

Got all my shopping, thank goodness, & had an up & down day! Definitely SOMETHING not quite right as I was very short of breath all day & it was like the early days of post covid back in June/July of 2020 again just after getting it in in May 2020! Could breath, even completely horizontal in bed, it was moving around that was the problem! So, stayed in bed all day with cans of soup & bread brought into the bedroom & the only walking I did was to & fro to the little girl’s room & that’s not that far! I don’t have any other cold symptoms, no runny nose, just a bit blocked but, that’s per normal with me & would be better with cetirizine except that I’m not taking it as it elevates my heart rate & with all the inhalers, taking it 3 times a day now to cope with the breathlessness, I don’t want any higher HR than I can help it! Maybe just a slight cough but, think it’s more due to the dryer air from the heating so, drinking as much water as possible: more trips for more calls of nature; breathing & heart rates going up & waiting afterwards for them to come back down!

Whatever it is I hope it eases soon! AND on top of that, wouldn’t you just know it, I get a surprise cycle at the start of MY day yesterday, just before 09:00, that luckily I caught in the bathroom: otherwise it would have meant a bedding change; don’t EVEN want to think about doing THAT in my state of breathlessness yesterday so, that was a bullet dodged! BUT, if that had happened: would just have to suck it up & change the bedding; however many rest stops it would have taken! Just relieved it wasn’t necessary!

So, pretty wiped out & slept most of the day! I think the cycle has just exacerbated things as the start of one IS more tiring ANYWAY!

Oops!  Didn’t know I was going to moan! Back in a mo: better stick a moaning warning up above!

Still, it’s not ALL bad as cycle is already winding down after less than a day which I saw when I got up around 01:45 in the bathroom before testing!

Oh yes! Almost forgot! Just realised after posting yesterday’s waking reading that in all the drama of my asthma attack on Monday & it’s aftermath on Tuesday that TUESDAY was actually the 04/10/22 & my dad’s 95th birthday! SOOOHHHHH! Dad DID make it to his birthday, as far as I know, & surely somebody from the rest of the family would have told me otherwise! So, a belated Happy 95th Birthday goes to my dad! Yay! 

And on that happy note I shall end my post!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

have a great day all


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.3 and its so dark!! It needs to get a bit lighter soon, i want to hang out the washing before i go to work. Is it only Thursday? Such a long week.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.7 this morning after a night of being around 3 all the time.  I did suspect I would be as once again (when will I learn?) I had a late snack with a bolus.  This always drops me down to lows overnight, possibly due to the Levemir starting to kick in along with the Novorapid still on board.  Still, the Libre is starting to help me change my habits as I now see exactly what affects my BG!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@Michael12421 wow so low and yet you always report that you are ok. It shocks me just to read your BG result. Hope you are ok

BG for me this morning a nice 4.7
BP 116/74
Pulse 62

All good

We went shopping yesterday which was a good time out together. It is so rare that my wife will leave the house at all, sadly.

Even though it was stormy, cold, wild wild windy day, I did go out for 3 shorter walks and only got rained on once, and even then it was only drizzle.

I got one of Marks and Spencer 'Best Ever Tifle's as a surprise yesterday. It went down a treat. Way way better than their normal trifles but double the price but but twice as large so it will last a few days and and and they taste soooo good  .

Nothing planned for today but I am sure I will think of something.

Its still very windy and dark out there so again I may miss my morning walk. I don't want it to tutn into a punishment !!!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.6 for me this dark, early morning. Sitting on the balcony listening to the cicadas. I love that noise. 

We’re up early so we can get a walk in before it gets too hot. Yesterday we had a lovely chilled morning on our bedroom balcony, ( main, bigger balcony only shady until about 10am) reading our books and watching the hustle and bustle of marina life. Then lunch and another read. Out for a walk at 3pm thinking it might be a tad cooler, was it heck, no breeze or anything, absolutely scorching. We walked along the harbour front. I spotted, what I think, is a whimbrel, similar to a curlew but smaller, so pleased with that.  Only three miles walked yesterday. Back to apartment and I made a curry, I brought my own spices, it was good and my stomach behaved itself. Must be the extra Creon. 

Hopefully a tad more comfortable waking earlier. 
Have a fab day all.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. It is a bit nippy here - I needed a few stern words with myself before shucking off the duvet and heading for the test kit: BG 6.3. Despite the filthy cold blocking the airways managed to get a bit further forward with the workshop - amazing what you find when you tidy up so quite a few croaky "Ah ha"s. Taking breakfast back to bed until the CH takes the edge off the morning. Still no news on the female Ukrainians and the kids. I am being chased by the truancy officer. Taras (Dad Ukrainian) still here but not volunteering any info to me or his employer. Strangely he seems able to use his translation app on most subjects but not on simple questions "Are they coming back?" "When?".  Do not want to be heavy handed but think I need to contact a Ukrainian speaker to sort this out. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

10.1 a correction last night did get me down to 9.3 so I guess that's still pretty flat. It's actually looking like I need to do more of a correction dose in the late evenings then I do at other times of days


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, an improvement on recent days, I increased overnight basal a bit more. Feeling a bit better generally, it’s just this wretched sore throat that won’t go away. Every cloud has a silver lining, though, I tend to put on weight in the autumn when my cave-man body thinks it’s got to stoke up for a hard winter, but because there’s only a limited number of times I'm prepared to swallow, I’ve lost a few pounds.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  6.7 here.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Moaning all! A horrible 12.1. I must really have overtreated my double hypo yesterday evening as it was over 15 at bedtime so I shot up 7 units. When I rechecked at around 3:00 it was still up so I shot another 10. Want to reduce my basal because of the late afternoon hypos but not the best start to the day!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.6 for me this dark, early morning. Sitting on the balcony listening to the cicadas. I love that noise.
> 
> We’re up early so we can get a walk in before it gets too hot. Yesterday we had a lovely chilled morning on our bedroom balcony, ( main, bigger balcony only shady until about 10am) reading our books and watching the hustle and bustle of marina life. Then lunch and another read. Out for a walk at 3pm thinking it might be a tad cooler, was it heck, no breeze or anything, absolutely scorching. We walked along the harbour front. I spotted, what I think, is a whimbrel, similar to a curlew but smaller, so pleased with that.  Only three miles walked yesterday. Back to apartment and I made a curry, I brought my own spices, it was good and my stomach behaved itself. Must be the extra Creon.
> 
> Hopefully a tad more comfortable waking earlier.
> Have a fab day all.



In tomorrow's @eggyg world they may encounter an international spy connected with @TinaD 's Ukrainians! One never knows in Eggy gland!


----------



## rebrascora

Delighted with a 5.6 this morning and in range all night with another half unit off my evening Levemir. Not needing quite as much prebolus time on a morning either, which is taking a bit of adjusting to when 45mins has been standard for over a year.
Oh.... and I can't believe this, but I got Wordle in 2 again today. Got a gold and a green with my starting word and for some reason the answer just wandered into my mind for the second attempt although I am quite sure there were a huge number of other options. Can't say there was a great deal of brain power involved today though, just luck or maybe intuition. 

Blooming heck! @MikeyBikey That seems a whopping amount of correction insulin to use through the night although clearly it was necessary.... either that or it was too much and then your liver rebounded you. Which basal insulin do you use? Sounds like a change to Levemir might give you more flexibility to adjust daytime and nighttime separately if you need to..... and you really must push to get Libre. You automatically qualify now. Please chase it up. You should be getting more support.  Can you reduce your lunchtime ratio to reduce the risk of hypos in the afternoon?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 22351
> 
> 
> Dez


WooHoo. He does it again!! Well done!


----------



## ColinUK

8.2 
Been running high when the cold symptoms worsen. LFT test done this morning is clear again so it really is just a belter of a cold. 
Back to the GP in a bit for repeat bloods. (Kidney results need to be checked again - although the cold may well result in elevated levels.) 
The rest of the day will likely be spent under the duvet dreaming of @eggyg  running an international spy ring which uses an elaborately colour coded toenail varnish communication system…


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Delighted with a 5.6 this morning and in range all night with another half unit off my evening Levemir. Not needing quite as much prebolus time on a morning either, which is taking a bit of adjusting to when 45mins has been standard for over a year.
> Oh.... and I can't believe this, but I got Wordle in 2 again today. Got a gold and a green with my starting word and for some reason the answer just wandered into my mind for the second attempt although I am quite sure there were a huge number of other options. Can't say there was a great deal of brain power involved today though, just luck or maybe intuition.
> 
> Blooming heck! @MikeyBikey That seems a whopping amount of correction insulin to use through the night although clearly it was necessary.... either that or it was too much and then your liver rebounded you. Which basal insulin do you use? Sounds like a change to Levemir might give you more flexibility to adjust daytime and nighttime separately if you need to..... and you really must push to get Libre. You automatically qualify now. Please chase it up. You should be getting more support.  Can you reduce your lunchtime ratio to reduce the risk of hypos in the afternoon?



Levemir! Arghh! (screaming emoji) I am on Porcine Actrapid and Isophane insin as I do not recognise hypos with man made insulins. Even if I had a Libre (I have LibreOffice on my laptop) I wouldn't trust it enough to go onto man made. If it failed to alert me it could be:

Here lies Mickey (BG 0.9 - not responding) 

Joking apart what is your total dose per day? Mine is 82 units on 120 - 130 gm CHO.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Moaning all! A horrible 12.1. I must really have overtreated my double hypo yesterday evening as it was over 15 at bedtime so I shot up 7 units. When I rechecked at around 3:00 it was still up so I shot another 10. Want to reduce my basal because of the late afternoon hypos but not the best start to the day!



Wordle in 2 again. Someone didn't believe me yesterday. Here it is:


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 4.7 for me this fine sunny morning.

Have a good day all and stay safe,,,,,


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Wordle in 2 again. Someone didn't believe me yesterday. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 22352


That’s not the same as my answer. Are you doing the NY Times one? Strange.


----------



## Gwynn

@Barrowman fine? Sunny? Here it is storm land.

I decided to go out for one of my normal walks instead of being lazy. Very tough as the cold wind was fierce. Enjoyed too. But no one else on the beach which made it look like an uninhabited wild strange planet.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me. Sensor looked like it was misbehaving overnight. Lots of gaps in the readings, to be fair it hadn't had the full 24 hour bedding in period. The sensor I was going to use wouldn't start up initially and when it did wasn't recognised as active. Reported to Abbott and a replacement in the way.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Levemir! Arghh! (screaming emoji) I am on Porcine Actrapid and Isophane insin as I do not recognise hypos with man made insulins. Even if I had a Libre (I have LibreOffice on my laptop) I wouldn't trust it enough to go onto man made. If it failed to alert me it could be:
> 
> Here lies Mickey (BG 0.9 - not responding)
> 
> Joking apart what is your total dose per day? Mine is 82 units on 120 - 130 gm CHO.


Ah! That is a bummer about you being unable to use analogue insulins.   
My total daily dose is about 44-50u (26-28basal+10-14bolus) on about 80g carbs a day with a body weight of about 66kg


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Aww thats a nice thought. Enjoy your meal together.


Couldn't have her on her own for her birthday, I care too much to have that, she enjoyed her tea and strawberries & Cream for pudding and Bruce has invited her back on the 15th, decided weekend would be best after the nightmare last night of their bus being very late xx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.1 for me this morning. Good job I woke up and tested when I did  Got to 95% in range all day yesterday. Get out with dog for a good walk this afternoon . Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I was 7.something when I got up, left Bubbles lying in bed, he's a lazy sod and will spend the majority of the day up there 

Not sure what's for tea tonight, probably sausages but we'll decide for sure when Bruce gets in xx


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> That’s not the same as my answer. Are you doing the NY Times one? Strange.


It’s what mine was yesterday.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, lovely day... blue sky and fluffy clouds.  Could change of course and probably will!

Disappointed to see 8.9 this morning.  It went up overnight from 4.4 at bedtime, but I did have 2 x JBs.  It seems a lot  for 2 x JBs but I suppose it could be late absorption of a late dinner (9pm) which was a bit oily  Chipolatas with mediterranean roast veggies cooked in oil and then liberally sprinkled with a balsamic glaze.  The oil and the glaze make a nice sauce.  Usually I melt goat's cheese on top, but had none in last night.  Got a fridge full of French cheese we brought back from holiday, but nothing suitable... reminder to self, cut up cheeses and freeze before they stink the house out!

I find it interesting to read other people's total daily doses, they vary so much.  My TDD yesterday was 17.4 which is fairly normal.  Of course pumps use only a rapid acting insulin, in my case Apidra.  9.6u basal and yesterday's boluses were 2,8u for lunch, home made butternut squash soup and 2 slices of artisan bread and 4.95u for dinner - the sausages/veg and a fruit platter.  Of course it doesn't actually matter, you need what you need.

@TinaD sorry to ask, but where have the lady Ukranians and the children gone?  I must have missed that!

@MeeTooTeeTwo 5.2 AGAIN!  OMG.... I do envy you!

@eggyg I thought of your bird pictures when we were on a river trip in Bergerac, the guide pointed out a heron (?) and wittered on about how they were becoming extinct on the river., so it was unusual to see one.  Everyone on the boat excitedly took a photos of it.   On the return he told us it was actually plastic!



Good luck to everyone who is struggling.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> It’s what mine was yesterday.
> View attachment 22355


I thought @MikeyBikey was showing us todays! I can’t remember from one day to the next what it was the day before.


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, lovely day... blue sky and fluffy clouds.  Could change of course and probably will!
> 
> Disappointed to see 8.9 this morning.  It went up overnight from 4.4 at bedtime, but I did have 2 x JBs.  It seems a lot  for 2 x JBs but I suppose it could be late absorption of a late dinner (9pm) which was a bit oily  Chipolatas with mediterranean roast veggies cooked in oil and then liberally sprinkled with a balsamic glaze.  The oil and the glaze make a nice sauce.  Usually I melt goat's cheese on top, but had none in last night.  Got a fridge full of French cheese we brought back from holiday, but nothing suitable... reminder to self, cut up cheeses and freeze before they stink the house out!
> 
> I find it interesting to read other people's total daily doses, they vary so much.  My TDD yesterday was 17.4 which is fairly normal.  Of course pumps use only a rapid acting insulin, in my case Apidra.  9.6u basal and yesterday's boluses were 2,8u for lunch, home made butternut squash soup and 2 slices of artisan bread and 4.95u for dinner - the sausages/veg and a fruit platter.  Of course it doesn't actually matter, you need what you need.
> 
> @TinaD sorry to ask, but where have the lady Ukranians and the children gone?  I must have missed that!
> 
> @MeeTooTeeTwo 5.2 AGAIN!  OMG.... I do envy you!
> 
> @eggyg I thought of your bird pictures when we were on a river trip in Bergerac, the guide pointed out a heron (?) and wittered on about how they were becoming extinct on the river., so it was unusual to see one.  Everyone on the boat excitedly took a photos of it.   On the return he told us it was actually plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is struggling.


Supposedly nipped back to Ukraine (Ternopil) to update biometric passports. Told UC they would be 3.5 weeks - now 6 weeks. I didn't believe them at the time altho' I said nothing (as had no evidence). Suspected they were looking to see if they could get a better deal in Poland or back home if they left Taras in his good job here but didn't want to burn bridges. Taras seems quite happy but the truancy officer, the oncology department, Anna's employer and the Council are spitting feathers! The Red Cross are being asked to email Taras in Ukrainian to try to ascertain what is going on. He should get the message as he comes over in the evening and logs on his laptop via my wifi link.


----------



## Wannie

good afternoon everyone, 4.5 this morning at 5.30am, busy day, appointment with diabetes lead nurse for results of my HbA1c first since my diagnosis on 30th May, then laundry while sun is out, 4 full loads later last lot is on line!
HbA1c now 44 a little disappointed as mysugr app was estimating HbA1c of 34, but thinking about it I didn't start using the app until July.
Added bonus Cholesterol down from 8.3 to 5.7 and risk of stroke heart attack down from 50% to 33% still refused statins will wait to see what it is 3 months.
Hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## Gemgem

9.6 for me this morninng, thought I did really well yesterday. Maybe not so much.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! 7'7 today and no, I didn't get up just now, I forgot to post earlier 

I'm going out of town to visit my friend. There is a rail strike so I will be taking the bus this time. At least it will give me time to reflect in some stuff, I was meant to do that yesterday but couldn't focus.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Badly this morning so haven't measured. Extremely blustery.  Have a good day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Wannie said:


> good afternoon everyone, 4.5 this morning at 5.30am, busy day, appointment with diabetes lead nurse for results of my HbA1c first since my diagnosis on 30th May, then laundry while sun is out, 4 full loads later last lot is on line!
> HbA1c now 44 a little disappointed as mysugr app was estimating HbA1c of 34, but thinking about it I didn't start using the app until July.
> Added bonus Cholesterol down from 8.3 to 5.7 and risk of stroke heart attack down from 50% to 33% still refused statins will wait to see what it is 3 months.
> Hope everyone's having a good day


44 is not too shabby at all!

@TinaD thank you for the update.  Gosh after all the effort you have put in on their behalf you must be rather disappointed in them.  I would be feeling rather hurt.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> Oh.... and I can't believe this, but I got Wordle in 2 again today


4 for me today


----------



## 42istheanswer

I did Wordle for the first time in a while yesterday and took 4. I think 4 again today, but I forgot to click the share button so can't check. 

BG this morning was 6.1. Had a very busy day at work and got to do lots of paperwork this evening, but will make some tea first! I'll get paid extra for the extra time so that's something at least


----------



## Lanny

03:04 BS 8.0 It’s consistent, at least!  

A Very Early Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to post this earlier as I had breakfast while watching ITT & this week’s Rupaul’s Drag Race UK on iPlayer.

Things have improved a slight bit so, going to the bathroom is a bit less time to recover as I don’t go quite so high in panting & heart rate!  The extra puffs, now every 8 instead of 12 hours, is doing its thing & turned the heater down a degree from 19 to 18 C as I don’t feel so cold now with the very quick cycle gone now: it was sudden & fast this time; just one big lot, possibly due to coughing, at the start & that was it! Slept bit less & awake a bit more! Things are moving along & improving slowly!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.1 big tease
BP 111/69
Pulse 70

All good.

My diet has changed as I ensure that I get the Omega 3 to Omega 6 ratio closer to *1:2* (as recommended). Today it is an excellent *1:1.8* (I can only do this as I changed my App to include O3 and O6 analysis - but I did forget to include O9)

Today exercise (even in the very windy weather), keyboard practice, repair of my rather large 4ft Saturn V rocket (that got broken by a certain person dusting things and knocking it off its plinth), cooking mince and marrow for tea.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing 

Here's a picture of the broken space vehicle. Sigh.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.9 today


----------



## eggyg

Bom dia folks. Not 100% sure what my number is as my Libre is playing silly beggars. At 5.30 the alarm went off and it said I was 3 going down, I wasn’t, I was 5.7, but I’ve not been back to sleep since!   Read for a while then got up, Libre 5.6 but I’ll go with 6.4 which is what my meter told me.
 Knocked my Libre off with my rucksack strap yesterday, luckily there was only seven hours left on it. Put a new one on as soon as we got back from our walk. About 11.30am. It perfectly tallied with my meter, I was happy. Then it just did it’s own thing for the rest of the day. Said I was high, I wasn’t, said I was low, I wasn’t. None of these show on the graph and consequently I emerged this morning with a unicorn! Fingers crossed it behaves itself today. I do have a spare one just in case. 

Today holds much the same as yesterday, an early walk, which was lovely, through the lovely cobbled streets of old Albufeira and back along the beach. Just over five miles. Then back for lunch on the balcony and a lie around the pool. The only difference is we’re going out for a meal tonight. Hoping my stomach will be ok, after two days of being “ normal” I had a blip last night and funnily enough we had salad again which had set me off the other night. Hmmm…..?  Extra, extra Creon tonight I think. Fingers crossed as well as the Libre behaving itself so does my dodgy gastric system.

Have a good one all. I’ll leave you with today’s funny pic. I was trying to be all arty and photograph Mr Eggy wandering barefoot on the beach, I have to take off my prescription sunglasses before I can use my camera and quite often just point and shoot. When I got back and downloaded my camera onto my phone I realised we had a “ photo bomber”!  I could crop her out but I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. I suddenly started feeling much better yesterday afternoon, and took a punt that my insulin needs would probably suddenly reduce. So I put last night's basal back down and produced a figure in the 5s this morning.


----------



## gll

Morning all 9.8
Not sure if it was the no bolus mini snack attack last night (should know better) or dawn showing up. No graph, no clue. 

Kiddo got her disabled bus pass in yesterday with her +1 companion on it which is free bus travel Scotland wide and hefty rail discounts for us both. Can see her dragging me out somewhere today to try it out if she gets out of bed at a reasonable time   

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## ColinUK

Shalom folks!

Bloods drawn with zero fuss yesterday by the brilliant practice nurse who never seems to have issues getting the red stuff from my arm. Over the years, many have had real issues and I often end up black and blue in both arms with them finally putting a butterfly cannula in the back of my hand. 

6.8 this morning.

And the bloods are for repeat liver function tests not kidney. Looking back at my medical record and it seems that for the last ten years at least my liver test results have been way above the reference level.  I’m going to wait for the results and insist on further investigation of what’s going on. It’s probably nothing but it would be good to have it checked out I think. As long as I ask the right doctor it won’t be an issue getting the referral.


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone, 5.2 this morning. No rain as yet but sky is grey again. Hope everyone is feeling better today


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 6.2 today. Pondering what to do with my Isophane but will probably repeat yesterday's experiment.

Wordle in 4 today but had loads of options on 4th line so lucky again. 
Here's yesterday's two:


----------



## Robin

I just failed Wordle! Four green letters on the 3rd go, just the wrong starting letter, then chose the wrong starting letter again…and again…and again..


----------



## rayray119

8.0 it was looking like I needed to change my correction dose at night so applied that at bedtime last night but woke up at 4.2 at 3.15 so had a few glucose tabs. Got my danfe induction call this morning so I need to that phone


----------



## ColinUK

Wordle in 3 today.


----------



## Lucyr

6.8 this morning. Off to Cornwall today for a weekend away with the band I play in. We’re doing a couple of concerts and just having a good weekend away, so maybe I should get up and packing! Never been to Cornwall before.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I just failed Wordle! Four green letters on the 3rd go, just the wrong starting letter, then chose the wrong starting letter again…and again…and again..


It was a toughie, took us both five. We’ll explain your failure today on not quite yet feeling 100%.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> It was a toughie, took us both five. We’ll explain your failure today on not quite yet feeling 100%.



Problem was once you had last four you had six more choices - used Excel to count them!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 8.0 it was looking like I needed to change my correction dose at night so applied that at bedtime last night but woke up at 4.2 at 3.15 so had a few glucose tabs. Got my danfe induction call this morning so I need to that phone


Well that phone seems to be no where to be seen should have swapped the SIM cards straight away. I have emailed asking if they was any chance of doing the screening another way which I understand is a bit of a long shot but thought it was worth asking. So I may have messed things up I really wanted to get danfee down as leads to better chances of things.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.something today

Don't think I'm very popular with my grandad at the moment, when I phoned him last night I had a wee word with him about his lack of thought and care for his actual family, mum wouldn't tell me how she was feeling as she's not that kind of person but as someone who's dad has no interest in them either and makes no effort to even respond to a text I know exactly what it feels like 

Anyway for the 2nd day in a row I've had a Blueberry Muffin for breakfast, Bruce is a bad influence!  xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A rather grey day. BG 5.8. The great workshop clear out is approaching the end: one more day should do it. The new bench will provide a permanent home for the band and scroll saws; the chain saw file turned up yesterday (whoopee); why do I have a 2ft long by 1 inch twist drill; why do I measure in metric and think in imperial? The foul cold is slowly departing altho' I still sound like a Victorian TB ward. Life (like my blasted weight) is definitely on the up - next major task is to get back on to strict diet. 
Hope everyone is having an OK day.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all well after been 98% in range yesterday woke up to a 3.1 this morning The joys . Waiting for rain to ease so I can get the bin out


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, it’s a 4.8 for me this fine sunny day.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning all!  4.5 on waking this morning, rising to 5.2 an hour later when I had breakfast.  New sensor seems to be good but I’m not going down the road of constantly comparing with finger stick tests and will just go with it as long as it seems reasonable.

Got my hospital dietician appointment next Friday afternoon so I need to start a food diary this weekend to take with me.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I was 20 mins off a really lovely unicorn day yesterday and then I hit the red at 11.40pm and then again 3 times since then, two of them just showing "Lo" on my Libre  The first at 1am and the second at 4.30am. That first "Lo" was actually a 2.9 when I checked it and I couldn't be bothered to test the other one because I was clearly hypo. 4 units of Levemir worked perfectly the night before so it was reasonable to assume it was a good choice for last night too. (Shrugging emoji) Anyway, my waking reading was 7.7 this morning but it wasn't a good night.

Pleased to report I got Wordle in 3 this morning. Got a green 2nd letter with my first attempt and the first 3 green with my second, but then had quite a bit of head scratching for the last two in that it was hard to imagine any of the remaining letters working rather than the problem you guys had with too many options. Then had a lightbulb moment! 
I am surprised you didn't get it @Robin with the horsey connection. You clearly must still be under the weather.

I am off to a music and dance show tonight at Sunderland Empire.... "Lost in music - One night at the disco" Hoping they encourage us to get up and have a good boogie at the end. Must try to keep out of the red this afternoon as I don't want to miss it or be late due to a hypo and being unable to drive.

Congrats to @Wannie on your House Special achievement this morning. 

Good luck to @rayray119 in getting your DAFNE induction sorted.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.7 for me.

Collected prescription today and it looks like the Libre 2s I got last time as I'm back on the originals.

Got a letter yesterday telling me I have an appointment with the hernia repair surgeon. I was expecting to wait months so let's see what happens there.

Managed to get a few jobs done in the garden before the heavens opened which must mean it's brew time. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all. I had a 4.9 this morning. Sooo tired today! Glad its Friday and just over 2 hours left at work. Its going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Terrible weather. Poor postlady was soaked, earns every penny delivering my new Joe Hill book.  

8.1 for me today, back to the Slimfast then.  Have a good day all, keep your powder dry!


----------



## Pattidevans

Afternoon all

Completely forgot to post this morning.  I was 4.6 with a flat line overnight and a Unicorn 24 hours.  Now, after lunch (ham and chicken sarnie with tomatoes on Morrison's Spelt bread), I am 9.6 and heading skywards.

Finally seen the end of Celebrity Masterchef.  I think the winner deserved it.  Also seen 6 episodes of The Power of the Ring".  It's more like Game of Thrones than Lord of the Rings, but the settings are stunning!

Still testing positive this morning, though I feel absolutely fine.  Have had to rearrange my flu jab though as I'd hate to pass it on to anyone vulnerable whilst in the GP surgery.

Well done on the HS @Wannie 

Enjoy your show @rebrascora

Have a good day all!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well that phone seems to be no where to be seen should have swapped the SIM cards straight away. I have emailed asking if they was any chance of doing the screening another way which I understand is a bit of a long shot but thought it was worth asking. So I may have messed things up I really wanted to get danfee down as leads to better chances of things.


well its looks likes its being pre arranged to Monday ow so heres hopening that i ever find the phone with working sim in or the sim car ordered turns up by then.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.5 this morning, saw nurse and she's very happy with me. Still lost 3lb more over the past 3 weeks even though I ate a few more calories last week (though still not excessive). Bloods in about 2 months to check HbA1c.

(She also said to only test a couple of days a week now, fasting and one post meal... though I ignored her instruction last time to only do those and have just been recording the pre-meal ones I've done and the days I've checked more than one meal afterwards in MySugr not the paper book with the meter   )


----------



## JohnS

5.5 for me!


----------



## gll

Woke up super early with a 6.7 which I'm delighted with as I had spag bol last night and wasn't awake for the fast acting to be done with so a nice surprise to see it was all fine.

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.9. A bit chilly today following yesterday's deluge - have had to turn CH on. Finished the workshop by 20.00 yesterday, all tidy and everything in its place, just a large wheel barrowful of rubbish to take to the tip. So today I shall be finishing off the woodshed extension with a new door and then splitting logs. How did I ever find time to work?
Next task is to move the hay out of the spare loose box so Loui has a winter berth but I draw the line at that.  Alex and Carla, whose combined age does not equal my own, can have that job once I source a few big pallets to keep the bottom layer dry. I am planning on smug supervision of the stacking.  
The vile cold is definitely on its way out and pain levels are down to quite tolerable. Must think of some mischief to get up to. Also need to re-stock the big freezer - has anyone used one of the online fish companies? Most of the local supermarkets seem to concentrate on farmed salmon (yuck) and sea bass (not my favourite fish).
Taras seems quite happy despite working long hours but no news of the rest of the family altho' I fielded another 2 phone calls from "the authorities" yesterday. They seem confused by "your guess is as good as mine". Hopefully the Red Cross will elicit a response soon. I doubt I can stall the education department much longer so, if they do come back the children will have to be re-enrolled. Oh well, I managed it once ...


----------



## MikeyBikey

TinaD said:


> Good morning - 5.9. A bit chilly today following yesterday's deluge - have had to turn CH on. Finished the workshop by 20.00 yesterday, all tidy and everything in its place, just a large wheel barrowful of rubbish to take to the tip. So today I shall be finishing off the woodshed extension with a new door and then splitting logs. How did I ever find time to work?
> Next task is to move the hay out of the spare loose box so Loui has a winter berth but I draw the line at that.  Alex and Carla, whose combined age does not equal my own, can have that job once I source a few big pallets to keep the bottom layer dry. I am planning on smug supervision of the stacking.
> The vile cold is definitely on its way out and pain levels are down to quite tolerable. Must think of some mischief to get up to. Also need to re-stock the big freezer - has anyone used one of the online fish companies? Most of the local supermarkets seem to concentrate on farmed salmon (yuck) and sea bass (not my favourite fish).
> Taras seems quite happy despite working long hours but no news of the rest of the family altho' I fielded another 2 phone calls from "the authorities" yesterday. They seem confused by "your guess is as good as mine". Hopefully the Red Cross will elicit a response soon. I doubt I can stall the education department much longer so, if they do come back the children will have to be re-enrolled. Oh well, I managed it once ...



Your story is getting as exciting as "The World of @eggyg "!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.6 today so no late naughties from yesterday's pizza. Up early as Japanese GP qualifying at 6:00. Wordle and breakfast after.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.6
BP 112/70
Pulse 67

All good

I didn't get to fix the rocket yesterday as I could not find any suitable glue.

But I did manage to make a stuffed marrow (stuffed with mince) for tea. It wasn't very nice. A big disappointment after all the effort I had put in. Mince was good. Marrow was yuk. I felt bad about all the energy I had wasted too.



Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! 7.6 today so no late naughties from yesterday's pizza. Up early as Japanese GP qualifying at 6:00. Wordle and breakfast after.



Opps! Blooming 'eck I was an hour out so did Wordle. A quick 2 today! 

Wordle 476 2/6

⬜⬜⬜


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  5.4 with a slightly earlier than usual Saturday morning for us as we have the grandchildren staying this weekend!  Planning a trip out to the Cotswold Wildlife Park with them today which should be fun and the weather looks to be ok too!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 quickly dropping to 4.6.

Up and out early this morning for a day out. Still tired from last week but i'll snooze in the car.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

I’m never going to sustain this streak but wordle in 3 again today. 

BG 6.9 
Pulse 53
BP 109/71

Cold is on the way out. Slowly. But it is going. 

Two sessions with Survivors today, first is creative writing and second is a more directly therapeutic group. Both are useful after therapy yesterday was cancelled because the psych wasn’t well!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  An extremely unwelcome and inexplicable 15.0 for me. BGs are very random atm - either low, low, low or super-high. Ah, the delights of this diabetes malarkey. I’m not letting it spoil my fun tho. 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 today. New sensor and my stomach behaved theirselves yesterday. For that I am grateful. 

Going to be another hot one today, I didn’t sign up for this, it really shouldn’t be as hot as it is  this time of year. I’ve been in October before and it’s been perfect. But like everywhere it’s been unusually hot this year. No doubt this time next week I’ll be complaining its too cold and wet! We’re having a beach day today and lunch out. Got my Kindle all charged up and ready to go. I’m on book four already this week. Mr Eggy is on page four of the book he’s been reading  since August! 

Have a smashing Saturday whatever you’re all up to.   

I’ve put one of Mr Eggy’s arty farty B&W photos on today as I think it’s rather good. He’s a clever lad really even he does read at a snails pace compared to me!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. According to the rules, I can go out today if I’m symptom free, provided I keep away from vulnerable people. How's that supposed to work? They’re not labelled! May try a short walk, but will stay away from the busy weekly market.


----------



## harbottle

5.4 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I'm watching a Ruth Rendell, not seen these before so I'm giving it a whirl. I was 7.6 @ 7.00 am  have a good day all.


----------



## Wannie

4.5 for me at 6am, the sun is shining this morning and have already weeded a small area of garden whilst watching dogs enjoying being out, yesterday was so wet they ran out to toilet and ran back in again, the older they get the less they like being in rain, but let them get a sniff of a muddy puddle and they'll be rolling in it


----------



## rayray119

9.1 with a couple if corrections last night I must have been rising fast. I wonder if the food I eat a dinner was one of the things which had a delayed relies.


----------



## Lanny

06:52 BS 6.1  Yay! Haven’t been in target range these days & it’s nice to be back there!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Coming back out from under the weather now as at SOME point, not sure WHEN, I noticed that I was less winded going to the bathroom yesterday. Then, I slept a bit just after 6pm as I remember thinking ITT will be on soon but, couldn’t hold on & dropped off! Then, around 20:30 ish a text message ding woke me up, must have been lightly asleep in between dreams perhaps or it wouldn’t have woken me up, to a surprise text from my favourite nephew, the son of my sister that passed in 2018, saying he & his wife were in Ballymoney & wanted to take me out for lunch today! I said yes because I haven’t seen him in AGES, since before his mum passed, & I was getting my breath back! I REALLY noticed it after I got up to go again & I’m definitely not as short of breath as before! 

So, my nephew & his wife, whom I’ve never met before, are picking me up around 11:00 this morning & we’ll have a catch up & some lunch! 

I was WAY too extreme in my late teens & 20’s & I always scared young children except for the 2, later 3, sons of my eldest brother who I grew up with & more like younger brothers since I was only 6 & 8 years older! The rest of my nephews & nieces being younger were scared of me EXCEPT this one! I first met him in HK as a baby straight off the plane when my sister, with him in tote, handed him straight to me & to my sheer SURPRISE he DIDN’T cry!  From then on that summer in HK my younger sister, younger brother & I had great fun with the little toddler & we were there to teach him, to witness is maybe more accurate, his first steps when he began wakking! He’s very into the creative arts, into science, loves to bake & we loved “The Two Fat Ladies” the best, & taking walks in the park when his mum & him lived in Ballymoney! But, my sister moved back to Bury, in Greater Manchester, shortly after he started high school to be with his dad & I REALLY missed my little soul mate of a nephew!

I’m REALLY looking forward to seeing him again & meet his wife!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.4 for me today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning first woke up 6:30 and BS was 7.0
having a lazy lay-in watching catch up tv (Gold Rush)

I'm forward to collecting new specs next Saturday 
have a great day everybody whatever your doing 
heating not on yet, but it’s toasty warm under duvet here


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 4.6
> BP 112/70
> Pulse 67
> 
> All good
> 
> I didn't get to fix the rocket yesterday as I could not find any suitable glue.
> 
> But I did manage to make a stuffed marrow (stuffed with mince) for tea. It wasn't very nice. A big disappointment after all the effort I had put in. Mince was good. Marrow was yuk. I felt bad about all the energy I had wasted too.
> 
> View attachment 22382
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


I find marrows are just too watery to have much flavour. You could try covering with salt and leaving for a few hours then some of the water will come out, then you can rinse and pat dry then bake in the oven.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... beautiful blue sky and sun.  Forecast is good all day.

9.2 at 8:30 and it had seemingly been rising all night.  I don't understand it as it was a flat line the night before and I hadn't done anything significantly different.  Anyway, now, after a small correction it's 6.4

@Robin - I know, how the heck do I know if someone nearby is vulnerable?  I'm symptom free, have been since Weds, but have decided not to go into town to meet friends today as I am still testing positive.  Hubby is off having his flu jab... I should have been too, but it strikes me the Dr's surgery is exactly the place you would encounter the vulnerable!

@Gwynn my mum always served marrow in a very peppery white sauce and I  liked it like that, but hubby hates it so we haven't had it for years.

@eggyg lovely B/W photo.  This afternoon's task is to sort out the 700+ photos we took on holiday, to find ones to put in the 100 page photobook I have ordered.

@ColinUK glad to hear the cold is abating.

@Lanny have a lovely lunch with your nephew.

Alll the rest have a good day.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I’ve put one of Mr Eggy’s arty farty B&W photos on today as I think it’s rather good. He’s a clever lad really even he does read at a snails pace compared to me!


It still looks HOT, even in black n white. Phew!!! <wiping sweat from brow emoji> Glad to hear your stomach’s behaving.


Enjoy your lunch @Lanny.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Saturday so minimal excitement today. Sainsbury's may be involved, 'nuff said.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... beautiful blue sky and sun.  Forecast is good all day.
> 
> 9.2 at 8:30 and it had seemingly been rising all night.  I don't understand it as it was a flat line the night before and I hadn't done anything significantly different.  Anyway, now, after a small correction it's 6.4
> 
> @Robin - I know, how the heck do I know if someone nearby is vulnerable?  I'm symptom free, have been since Weds, but have decided not to go into town to meet friends today as I am still testing positive.  Hubby is off having his flu jab... I should have been too, but it strikes me the Dr's surgery is exactly the place you would encounter the vulnerable!
> 
> @Gwynn my mum always served marrow in a very peppery white sauce and I  liked it like that, but hubby hates it so we haven't had it for years.
> 
> @eggyg lovely B/W photo.  This afternoon's task is to sort out the 700+ photos we took on holiday, to find ones to put in the 100 page photobook I have ordered.
> 
> @ColinUK glad to hear the cold is abating.
> 
> @Lanny have a lovely lunch with your nephew.
> 
> Alll the rest have a good day.


@eggyr We have thousands of photographs, you know those prints of pictures taken on various holidays which you always think you will remember where they are but sadly 20 plus years later you don't. 
To keep or not to keep that is the burning question.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

I was 10.0 before breakfast of a Blueberry Muffin

Also had a few sips of lager last night off Bruce xx


----------



## 42istheanswer

Did it a bit late in terms of actually being up, but before eating anything, today and 5.9. Now to have brunch, though possibly a more lunch like one - soup, coleslaw and a small piece of homemade cheesy bread and butter pudding!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all (just )7.5 for me at 8.45 sitting in my tea room garden centre. 2.9 now . Gonna be a funny day


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Morning
> 
> I was 10.0 before breakfast of a Blueberry Muffin
> 
> Also had a few sips of lager last night off Bruce xx


Having watched your diabetic journey from the start Kaylz, (and if you don’t mind me commenting), this sounds so much more emotionally healthy and it pleased me reading it


----------



## rebrascora

9.8 the first time I woke up which was very disappointing. I reduced my Levemir by one unit last night after the hypos of the previous evening and having danced and sang the night away last night at the theatre. Feet are still complaining about dancing in heels and ears still ringing... Oh and voice still hoarse... or it would be if I had anyone to speak to.... so must have been a good night! Had a very late low carb meal when I eventually got in the house and had intended not to bolus for it but then levels started rising, so chucked a couple of units at it as I went to bed on 7.2 with an upward sloping arrow and ate a spoon of peanut butter with a quarter square of dark choc because I fancied something sweet but also to soak up a bit of the 2 units. 
Anyway, I injected 2.5 units of Fiasp on waking and went back to sleep and woke up the next time on a slightly better  7.1 a whopping 4 hours later!!! That was some lie in!!... but then I didn't get to bed till 2am. Hit it with another 5 units of Fiasp (an extra 1.5 on top of usual breakfast bolus) and it is still resisting coming down much. I have given up waiting and eaten breakfast just before noon! Have a feeling it may be a frustrating afternoon D wise. 

Don't understand how you guys got Wordle in 2 and 3 today when it isn't even an "English" spelling! I managed 4 and only got it because there was no other option for the first letter left that even remotely resembled a word.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> I managed 4 and only got it because there was no other option for the first letter left that even remotely resembled a word.


4 for me, too, with no other option for the middle letter by that stage. OH took 6. Son did it in 2, but he conceded having seen mine, that he’d have tried one of my words first if he’d only seen it!


----------



## 42istheanswer

4 here too. Agree that it is US spelling


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> 4 for me, too, with no other option for the middle letter by that stage. OH took 6. Son did it in 2, but he conceded having seen mine, that he’d have tried one of my words first if he’d only seen it!


Four for us too. We weren’t  happy with the word.


----------



## Lanny

Awww!   Had a lovely breakfast, for me, at Grounds coffee shop, a local chain of them in NI in case you haven’t heard of them, at 11:00 & too early for lunch so, had a very American breakfast, for the first time, of pancakes with bacon & maple syrup with a caramel, pity they’d run out of cinnamon syrup, latte! I treated myself for a special occasion & chatted for 2 hours! Feel wiped out now & a bit breathless: talking uses a lot of breath; going to rest, or doze a bit, in bed now! They’re off for a walk & go wedding ring shopping: he lost his ring just recently as it’s a match to his wife’s rose gold one which is softer; took it off in the gym lifting weights & didn’t want to mark it! I’m going to be having a new grand niece soon at the end of January: around Chinese New Year; could be another Rabbit in the family; we have 4 of them already & if this is one it’ll be Rabbit number 5?

They were here for 6 days already & flying back to Manchester tomorrow so, VERY PLEASED to see them! 

The American breakfast was nice too & no idea of the bolus but, went conservative with 50NR because the latte alone would need about 20! I’m not too fussed about it & deal with highs now at home that risk going hypo while out especially with a 2 hour chat intermittently eating so, I’m not even going to test until after active NR: never eaten SO slowly before!  Tresiba & meds just in now a bit late around 13:15 & if I dose off before 3pm, active NR, I’ll deal with whatever BS is later after waking?

All these grand nephews & nieces are making me feel OLD!


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> @eggyr We have thousands of photographs, you know those prints of pictures taken on various holidays which you always think you will remember where they are but sadly 20 plus years later you don't.
> To keep or not to keep that is the burning question.


We've got a great pile of old-fashioned albums with fast fading prints in them.  Gone are the days of buying a film with 12/20/36 exposures and having them developed though.  Now we can take unlimited digital photos.  I have most of ours stored on DVD but recently have been doing photobooks like this one https://img.grouponcdn.com/deal/2a5H3822JFvfNKdUJsrjNSeF6tMM/2a-1500x900/v1/c870x524.webp  You just upload the photos you want to use and arrange them on the pages before your book is professionally printed.  You can get cheap deals via Groupon.

@Lanny, so pleased to hear you had a great time!


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Awww!   Had a lovely breakfast, for me, at Grounds coffee shop, a local chain of them in NI in case you haven’t heard of them, at 11:00 & too early for lunch so, had a very American breakfast, for the first time, of pancakes with bacon & maple syrup with a caramel, pity they’d run out of cinnamon syrup, latte! I treated myself for a special occasion & chatted for 2 hours! Feel wiped out now & a bit breathless: talking uses a lot of breath; going to rest, or doze a bit, in bed now! They’re off for a walk & go wedding ring shopping: he lost his ring just recently as it’s a match to his wife’s rose gold one which is softer; took it off in the gym lifting weights & didn’t want to mark it! I’m going to be having a new grand niece soon at the end of January: around Chinese New Year; could be another Rabbit in the family; we have 4 of them already & if this is one it’ll be Rabbit number 5?
> 
> They were here for 6 days already & flying back to Manchester tomorrow so, VERY PLEASED to see them!
> 
> The American breakfast was nice too & no idea of the bolus but, went conservative with 50NR because the latte alone would need about 20! I’m not too fussed about it & deal with highs now at home that risk going hypo while out especially with a 2 hour chat intermittently eating so, I’m not even going to test until after active NR: never eaten SO slowly before!  Tresiba & meds just in now a bit late around 13:15 & if I dose off before 3pm, active NR, I’ll deal with whatever BS is later after waking?
> 
> All these grand nephews & nieces are making me feel OLD!


I had two grandchildren at your age! Now that really does make you feel old! 
My youngest son-in-law ( now 31) is a great uncle and has been since he was 29!  His sister is almost 20 years older than him.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Having watched your diabetic journey from the start Kaylz, (and if you don’t mind me commenting), this sounds so much more emotionally healthy and it pleased me reading it


Thank you lovely, this actually made me cry  I just feel very much relaxed here xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Thank you lovely, this actually made me cry  I just feel very much relaxed here xx


This is good to here, long may it last!


----------



## Lanny

It turned out that I got my bolus bang on yesterday for my American breakfast as before lunch 16:51 BS was 5.4! 

I couldn’t drop off yesterday afternoon but, also, couldn’t stay awake during Strictly so, fell asleep halfway through! I was already zoning out from the first dance & couldn’t pay proper attention to the dances I saw but, kept watching knowing that the tv zombie state that people go into when watching film & tv would help send me off to sleep when I couldn’t earlier: if you’re at all tired watching something will send you off to sleep very quickly; it’s a proven by numerous scientific experiments showing the zoning out/zombie state your mind goes into when watching tv! 

I did drop off but, woke briefly when I heard the theme tune playing at the end of the show so, switched off the iPad! Then, rather annoyingly, couldn’t drop off again so, gave it up just midnight to watch Strictly again from the start! BUT, even MORE annoying, I start zoning out straight away & AGAIN I couldn’t take in any dances I saw but, left the iPad on this time to FINALLY fall asleep to wake with it off, it switched ITSELF off eventually, on my stomach over my duvet! 

Now! This is a shocker, folks!  05:39 BS 13.6 Clearly I under bolused for my Chinese takeaway for my dinner! had King prawn in black bean sauce with fried rice, I just felt happy & a bit celebratory still after seeing my nephew, & fancied more naughtiness! I was doubly mistaken in that the above dish is much kinder than a Chinese curry that I would usually love going for & was caught hypo with too much NR the first time I tried it AND the surprisingly decent BS for a TOTAL guess my American breakfast for lunch! I went too conservative! Oops!

But, correction & munching breakfast already as I type this. Will give last night’s Strictly a third go now, that I’ve slept properly & fully awake! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.8
BP 112/71
Pulse 68

All good.

Storm has passed so its a walk on the beach followed by church followed by a relaxing afternoon.

I finally bought a small tube of glue to mend the rocket. £2.50 !!!

Soon be breakfast time 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rayray119

10.9 I did a correction at un the evening yesterday buy got down to single figues I had a felt jack that I thought I needed eating (it seemed to be alright an hour leter). I had set a timer so I would wakrvup later to check but looks like I didn't wake up to it.


----------



## eggyg

Bom dia. 7.1 this early morn. Had a restless night as it was so warm but I only got up early as I heard a mosquito buzzing around me! First I’ve heard this holiday, I was up and out that bedroom faster than Usain Bolt! Shut the bedroom door and left it in with Mr Eggy, don’t worry, they don’t touch him! Just hope it hasn’t already had its fill from me as I react really badly to mossie bites.

Not 100% sure what we’re doing today but I believe we may get some cloud cover! Woohoo! We didn’t have our planned beach day yesterday as we decided to cut out the middle man and just stay at home! I struggle to settle on a sunbed, a mixture of not being able to get comfortable and complete boredom! We sat on the balcony watching the world go by, a short walk for some provisions and a swim in the pool. Ehh, by heck it was cold! I made spicy vegetable rice with pan fried salmon for tea and Mr Eggy tidied up whilst I finished my glass of wine. It was actually a really nice relaxing day. We’ll be going walking somewhere today, maybe the new town, there’s some interesting roundabouts. Yeah, really.

Have a super Sunday everyone. 

Proof I went in. It won’t happen again!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 3.9 today so allowed myself Rich Tea with morning cuppa. Up early as Japanese GP which was red flagged on lap 1! WTF do they hold GP at wettest time of year and three hours before it gets dark. Should tell Japs hold it earlier or we take  it away. It was equally wet when James Hunt won WDC. Drivers should also have started on full wets and race should not have been stopped! 

Did Wordle whilst waiting. Just got it in six!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! 3.9 today so allowed myself Rich Tea with morning cuppa. Up early as Japanese GP which was red flagged on lap 1! WTF do they hold GP at wettest time of year and three hours before it gets dark. Should tell Japs hold it earlier or we take  it away. It was equally wet when James Hunt won WDC. Drivers should also have started on full wets and race should not have been stopped!
> 
> Did Wordle whilst waiting. Just got it in six!



Just cancelled restart. They should just get on with it on full wets!


----------



## Lanny

Oh MY! I’m SO sorry I missed it live yesterday: Tony Adams stripping to Hot Chocolate You Sexy Thing from The Full Monty with the Samba!   Craig said it all: OMG; the roof went off once Tony started stripping& the TERRIBLE groans at Craig’s 2! I would have unashamedly giving ALL 3 of my votes to Tony Adams last night as Anton summed it up best: he loved it; “it’s everything that strictly is about & you’re amazing”! It’s almost as good as Ed Balls doing the Salsa to Gangnam Style: WHAT IS IT about Katya Jones’ choreography that’s just INGENIOUS & SO entertaining; Tony gave it all up on the dance floor & the nation LOVED it! Just as the nation loved Ed Balls! Katya even took his hat off; left in just a pair of glittery long boxers!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  A much more acceptable 5.3 here, aaaah (that’s a sigh, not a scream).

What a beautiful day yesterday - I even had lunch outside it was that nice. 

Flu jab today at Boots. Then a quick scoot around M&S for some high-waisted jeans. Not my fav style, but the only thing that’ll do now cos of the Omnipods.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I had two grandchildren at your age! Now that really does make you feel old!
> My youngest son-in-law ( now 31) is a great uncle and has been since he was 29!  His sister is almost 20 years older than him.


My mum was an aunt when she was born and a great aunt by the time she was 4 I think!


----------



## ColinUK

Wordle in 5 this morning. 

7.8 BG


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A low 4.1 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here. No dawn rise at all. That’s unheard of for me. Did a bit of gardening yesterday, feeling better but still producing quite a black line on an LFT, so decided not to leave the premises.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 11.5 here. We decided after our day out to stay overnight (we did take a bag just in case). The hotel and meal was lovely but after walking 7 miles i had a hypo after dinner so i treated myself and had a cocktail. Overnight, levels shot to 15!!! Ooppps, at least its a one off.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - a rotten 7.2 this morning no doubt induced by sleepless night - just couldn't draw breath. 
The woodshed is completed, many logs split and stacked. 
Had a good go at Taras without much luck - he says (I think) he doesn't know what the family will decide - "Ukraine economy..." (low hand waffle)..."my job Ukraine little little..." " Children school..da da." which sounds as if they back are at home....For the rest his comments remained mainly in his native language. He doesn't appear 100% happy with his government - I expected him to be rather chuffed about the blown up Crimean bridge but he just shook his head and said "politics..politics" altho' he certainly doesn't want the Russians in charge. 
Oh well, perhaps the Red Cross will get some sense out of him.
Wishing everyone a good Sunday  I'm off to the tip...


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 11.5 here. We decided after our day out to stay overnight (we did take a bag just in case). The hotel and meal was lovely but after walking 7 miles i had a hypo after dinner so i treated myself and had a cocktail. Overnight, levels shot to 15!!! Ooppps, at least its a one off.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Worth every sip I bet.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 4.8
> BP 112/71
> Pulse 68
> 
> All good.
> 
> Storm has passed so its a walk on the beach followed by church followed by a relaxing afternoon.
> 
> I finally bought a small tube of glue to mend the rocket. £2.50 !!!
> 
> Soon be breakfast time
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Daughter and grandchildren coming for breakfast so I bought some Heinz baked beans WOW £1.20 per tin or 2 for £2.00. The last time I bought then 30p I think.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Unless they were on offer, 30p was quite a long time ago. The last couple of years I've been pleased when they were on offer for 50p or under per tin. They did have quite a significant jump earlier this year, Tesco and Heinz had a bit of a spat about it - Tesco wanted to buy them at their previous price and keep selling them at the price they had before, Heinz said that they weren't going to sell them to Tesco for less than they were to other stores, costs gone up etc, and stopped supplying Tesco for a couple of weeks until Tesco backed down.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Daughter and grandchildren coming for breakfast so I bought some Heinz baked beans WOW £1.20 per tin or 2 for £2.00. The last time I bought then 30p I think.


Blimey, I buy them from B&M for £3 for 6. I’ve bought a tin from the Spar here in the Algarve and was mad because they were 85c! Mr Eggy loves his Heinz beans ( I hate beans) and we’ve had a sort of cooked breakfast today. No sausages and weird bacon! But at least he’s had his baked beans.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 4.7 for me on waking at 8.15 this fine sunny morning.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Worth every sip I bet.


Yep. It was a lovely espresso martini. It went down a treat.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Might make a start in trimming a yew bush today. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Yep. It was a lovely espresso martini. It went down a treat.


Wide awake but smoothly relaxed...sounds great!


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Flu jab today at Boots. Then a quick scoot around M&S for some high-waisted jeans. Not my fav style, but the only thing that’ll do now cos of the Omnipods.


Eh?  Where do you put your Omnipods?


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Eh?  Where do you put your Omnipods?


Round my middle - just where the waistband sits on most of my jeans, trousers, leggings, tights...  M&S jeans waistbands sit under my boobs (I'm 55, after all) on top of my ribs. Where do you imagine I meant?


----------



## littlevoice359

7.8 for me this morning, even after correcting for dawn phenomenon at 4:35. Had to take my time at breakfast too, but just kept an eye on my blood sugar so no issues there. Even managed to get in a brisk walk between rain showers.  Wordle in 3. Quordle in 3,5,6,7.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, overcast today but looks as though it might brighten up.

7.4 this morning, went to bed on 5.8 and it rose gently all night.  One day there will be a pattern and I will be able to adjust my basals.

@freesia, Espresso Martini is my very favourite cocktail, followed closely by a classic gin martini with a twist of lemon rather than an olive.  Unfortunately most young barmen these days don't know how to mix them properly.  They've forgotten James Bond's instructions or never seen them!

Had a nice walk on the coast path yesterday and made some inroads into the Photobook.

@eggyg and @Leadinglights now you have set me off.  I think there's a tin of beans  in the larder (the low fat and low sugar ones) and we have black pudding, bacon and eggs....mouth is now watering!  Then gammon boiled in cider for dinner with cauli cheese and roasties.  I seem to be regaining a bit of an appetite.

Have a good day all.

PS.. hubby is beginning to get fed up with USA words and spellings on Wordle.


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Round my middle - just where the waistband sits on most of my jeans, trousers, leggings, tights...  M&S jeans waistbands sit under my boobs (I'm 55, after all) on top of my ribs. Where do you imagine I meant?


Ahhh.... I didn't quite know what you meant by high waist jeans.... I use the midriff - anywhere over the waistband and below the bra.  Sometimes the back of my arm and currently on my back just above the waistband and below the bra, though I am finding this position uncomfortable.  Anything below the waist seems to get tugged when taking trousers/knickers down.  You're a mere child at 55!  You wait tilll you get to 76, there is hardly a bit that doesn't sag!


----------



## Bloden

Ahhh...I see. I'm pretty good at remembering a Pod around my middle. They get a proper bashing on my legs (absorption = rubbish, so not used v often) and arms cos I completely forget they're there. As for M&S jeans, they should put sleeves on them, the waistband's so high!  Polo-neck jeans, hmmm.


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Ahhh...I see. I'm pretty good at remembering a Pod around my middle. They get a proper bashing on my legs (absorption = rubbish, so not used v often) and arms cos I completely forget they're there. As for M&S jeans, they should put sleeves on them, the waistband's so high!  Polo-neck jeans, hmmm.


Oh I have given up on my legs, they're really skinny, no fat at all on my thighs and the pods just made them sore (though I do wear my sensor on my thighs).  I have bought my jeans in Sainsbury's for years, but recently they made the waist on the size 12 2" smaller, which made me need size 14 but they hang off my bum and legs.  Got 2 nice pairs of jeans in a shop called "Kiabi" in France for 15Eu each  Kiabi is a chain of cheap clothes shops found usually in out of town complexes where the supermarkets are.  The fit is lovely!


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Oh I have given up on my legs, they're really skinny, no fat at all on my thighs and the pods just made them sore (though I do wear my sensor on my thighs).  I have bought my jeans in Sainsbury's for years, but recently they made the waist on the size 12 2" smaller, which made me need size 14 but they hang off my bum and legs.  Got 2 nice pairs of jeans in a shop called "Kiabi" in France for 15Eu each  Kiabi is a chain of cheap clothes shops found usually in out of town complexes where the supermarkets are.  The fit is lovely!


Oo, there's Kiabi in Spain too - I'll have a look next time I'm there.


----------



## Pattidevans

The jeans are good, but the rest of the stuff in Kiabi is rather cheap and nasty.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 9.8 for me this morning . My own fault went to do a correction dose at 3 am but the needle bent . Instead of going downstairs for another one pulled up the covers and went back to sleep. Thought it might come down on its own Accord. Wrong . Have a good day folks


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Espresso Martini is my very favourite cocktail, followed closely by a classic gin martini with a twist of lemon rather than an olive. Unfortunately most young barmen these days don't know how to mix them properly. They've forgotten James Bond's instructions or never seen them!


I've always fancied trying one of those but i've never found anywhere that does them.


----------



## Loopielainie

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Ooops! Mine was 3.3


----------



## Eternal422

Catching up on here after a great weekend with the grandchildren!  Ok on Saturday apart from a 3.9 mid way through walking around the Cotswold Wildlife Park, 6.3 on waking.

4.9 this morning after a night of lows just over 3 looking at the Libre graphs, although I didn’t wake (had turned the alarms off the other day and forgotten to turn them back on!).  Stayed around mid 4s this morning but managed to get back on track this afternoon.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Blimey, I buy them from B&M for £3 for 6. I’ve bought a tin from the Spar here in the Algarve and was mad because they were 85c! Mr Eggy loves his Heinz beans ( I hate beans) and we’ve had a sort of cooked breakfast today. No sausages and weird bacon! But at least he’s had his baked beans.


I don't normally buy baked beans and it was late last night on my way back home quite late and only ASDA was open so Hobsons choice, anyway they were enjoyed with fried eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning at 6.30, another busy weekend with my beautiful granddaughters, took them for a long walk this morning oldest, Phoebe 4 years old, was riding on her bike with an occasional break from cycling for a run. Going downhill on her bike laughing her head off at me running beside her, was surprised at myself - I don't run have always said I learnt to drive so I didn't need to run for buses


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 7.9 for me this morning but an early start as we were heading up to Mellerstain in the Scottish Borders for a driving event.... Last of the season. Had a lovely drive around the estate there and then had a play at some cone driving in a stubble field but unfortunately Arthur was not impressed or enthusiastic about having to work on his own. We just took him single because we felt that it would be good experience for him and Zak worked hard yesterday, so he earned his day off. It was a lot colder up there than at home but we were lucky that the rain held off and it was pleasant enough out in the woods but the field where we parked up and the cone course was set up was fully exposed to the cold west wind, so needed fleece over my hacking jacket! 

Pleased to report I had a unicorn day yesterday.... just...
 
First one in ages! Certainly haven't managed to achieve one to day though as the lady organising the event today had baked a carrot fruit cake and it looked and smelled.... and yes.....tasted.... delicious. I succumbed to temptation after initially refusing and then everyone was saying how gorgeous it was and I could smell it and I hadn't had any breakfast and it was 3pm and I just thought "Stuff it! Why not!" So I jabbed 6.5 units for what was a modest portion and stood and just inhaled the aroma for about 5 mins (prebolus time.... not nearly enough) before I slowly nibbled and savoured every single morsel and it was just heaven..... but an hour later my BG was 13.9 with a vertical upward arrow. Hit it with another 3 units and got it down into range by 3 hours post cake so not too bad I suppose. I am quite proud of how I managed this even if I did go well above range and I did have a home grown apple and some cheese afterwards when my levels were dropping fast which I had taken for lunch anyway and also used up some of the 9.5 total units I injected and eased my level back down to a nice baseline. I think what I particularly like is that on the spur of the moment I made a decision which affected my diabetes quite significantly and was not planned for, but I managed it really well. I had no idea of the carb content and I didn't even know what size of cake she would cut me when I injected, so I just picked a number out of thin air which was originally 50g (5u) and then added a bit more (1.5u), because I hate going high and getting stuck ate and thoroughly enjoyed the cake and then added an extra 3u in the car on the way home to bring it down knowing that if that 3 units was too much I could just eat a few more carbs (my apple). Won't be making a regular habit of it but a bit like @Kaylz with her Blueberry muffin for breakfast, I feel like I have achieved a small victory over my diabetes with that cake. 




Anyway, enough waffle about diabetes, I am also feeling quite smug because I got Wordle in 3 today and it was pure skill!


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> It was a 7.9 for me this morning but an early start as we were heading up to Mellerstain in the Scottish Borders for a driving event.... Last of the season. Had a lovely drive around the estate there and then had a play at some cone driving in a stubble field but unfortunately Arthur was not impressed or enthusiastic about having to work on his own. We just took him single because we felt that it would be good experience for him and Zak worked hard yesterday, so he earned his day off. It was a lot colder up there than at home but we were lucky that the rain held off and it was pleasant enough out in the woods but the field where we parked up and the cone course was set up was fully exposed to the cold west wind, so needed fleece over my hacking jacket!
> 
> Pleased to report I had a unicorn day yesterday.... just...
> View attachment 22411
> First one in ages! Certainly haven't managed to achieve one to day though as the lady organising the event today had baked a carrot fruit cake and it looked and smelled.... and yes.....tasted.... delicious. I succumbed to temptation after initially refusing and then everyone was saying how gorgeous it was and I could smell it and I hadn't had any breakfast and it was 3pm and I just thought "Stuff it! Why not!" So I jabbed 6.5 units for what was a modest portion and stood and just inhaled the aroma for about 5 mins (prebolus time.... not nearly enough) before I slowly nibbled and savoured every single morsel and it was just heaven..... but an hour later my BG was 13.9 with a vertical upward arrow. Hit it with another 3 units and got it down into range by 3 hours post cake so not too bad I suppose. I am quite proud of how I managed this even if I did go well above range and I did have a home grown apple and some cheese afterwards when my levels were dropping fast which I had taken for lunch anyway and also used up some of the 9.5 total units I injected and eased my level back down to a nice baseline. I think what I particularly like is that on the spur of the moment I made a decision which affected my diabetes quite significantly and was not planned for, but I managed it really well. I had no idea of the carb content and I didn't even know what size of cake she would cut me when I injected, so I just picked a number out of thin air which was originally 50g (5u) and then added a bit more (1.5u), because I hate going high and getting stuck ate and thoroughly enjoyed the cake and then added an extra 3u in the car on the way home to bring it down knowing that if that 3 units was too much I could just eat a few more carbs (my apple). Won't be making a regular habit of it but a bit like @Kaylz with her Blueberry muffin for breakfast, I feel like I have achieved a small victory over my diabetes with that cake.
> 
> View attachment 22412
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough waffle about diabetes, I am also feeling quite smug because I got Wordle in 3 today and it was pure skill!


Well done on the unicorn day and managing the cake.

I failed Wordle today. I had 3 greens by the 3rd go but just couldn't get it.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.2


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 on the nose today 

had quite a relaxing weekend doing not a lot at all
Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Bom dia everyone. Day 8 in the Portuguese household and a 6.6 from Eggy.

 Like @freesia I succumbed to a cocktail last night. Just a good old fashioned Pina Colada, full of sugar and pineapple juice.  I had it whilst nibbling some bread and cautiously bolused ( no time for pre bolus) 3 units. Went from 5.6 to 9.6 in 30 minutes. Had 4 more units as we’d ordered our meal by then and it had potatoes in. 30 minutes later 12.7! Ooops! Destroyed any hopes of having my second unicorn day on the bounce.Meal came, didn’t finish it. Came home 9.4. When I went to bed an hour later I’d plummeted to 5.2 ( can’t get one for love nor money when I want to). Held my nerve and I’ve had had a steady night.

Off to Lagos today ( not the one in Nigeria) pronounced Lagosh, a lovely old town but with a modern marina, about 40k away. We’re getting the bus. It’s takes forever but it goes along the coast some of the way and it’s a nice way to see the area. We’ve been before, many years ago but haven’t fully explored it, which we’ll do today. It’s 3.5 kms to the bus station before we even start, all up hill! We’ll get plenty of exercise today. 

Have a Happy Monday. 

I’ll leave you with a couple of  photos I took whilst exploring yesterday. Oh and one of yesterday’s graph, can you tell when I had the Pina Colada?


----------



## harbottle

I believe this has a special name…


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, OH is trying to decide if I’ve given him my Covid. He'd definitely got something last night, but says he feels better this morning. I'll get him to do an LFT later. It would be odd if it wasn’t, because he didn’t go anywhere or see anyone, apart from to the shops once, last week.


----------



## Lanny

03:42 BS 7.8 Forgot to post that earlier! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m about to become VERY distracted again, I’m afraid!  Remember I said there’s another Chinese drama aired in 2021 with Xu Kai & Bai Lu? I did some checking up & apparently the two started dating after AMA, it didn’t work out & they’re both with other partners now! I THINK, I’m not into celebrity gossip & never have been, but, the drama was recast with a different actress & delayed until August 2022. In the meantime Xu Kai was in another fantasy drama in 2021 Ancient Love Poetry & it’s now released very quickly with full subtitles on youtube & loads of other apps, platforms etc. it has great reviews! So, I’ll be watching that. 49 episodes of a similar storyline to The Legends or Zhoa Yoa set in the fantasy kung fu/magic genre, which I’ve discovered has an official name known as the Xianxia genre. It’s also, available on Amazon Prime but, it’s free on youtube, with ads, & I’m watching it on “myasiantv” website where I watch most of the Chinese dramas without ads: I HATE the constant ads on youtube! To be fair youtube can go upto 1080p, you set the options, & myasiantv is only 720p resolution!

The recast drama Royal Feast is also, to my sheer surprise, JUST been released with full subtitles too even though it had only finished airing but, they’re not as well translated, from the couple of episodes I checked out quickly! It has very mixed reviews: some loving it & some hating it; the recasting & delays MUST have made SOME difference! I’ll watch it next & make up my own mind!  40 episodes of a Ming Dynasty palace drama, the Ming Dynasty built the Forbidden City before being overthrown by the later Qing Dynasty, about a cook in the imperial kitchens that met the crown prince & became his Empress after he became the Emperor! The consensus is that there’s too much emphasis on cooking in this drama!  

I told my nephew that I’ve been watching a lot of Chinese dramas & learnt a lot of Mandarin since 2015 when I didn’t know a word of it! I started practicing speaking it now on the john!  I always go now BEFORE washing my hands before testing, run the tap first, as I got tired of washing once & then, washing again in quick succession as the sound of the tap made me want to go!  I pick two words with opposite meanings & keep saying them aloud until what I say matches what I know it sounds like in my head! It took AGES at first to get them to match but, it’s coming along faster now: just takes practice!

BUT, I found that my Hakka has been a bit affected as I found myself mispronouncing it slightly when talking to my nephew but, he didn’t notice as he said he’s out of practice too, to which I said “to be fair, you’re half Hakka” as his dad isn’t!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning all. Congratulations to @harbottle on the House Special - you will be joining my curmudgeonly list of ""Jammy Bar stewards" along with @MeeTooTeeTwo  and several others - you know who you are! Such splendid  numbers are avoiding Chez Tina at the moment. BG 6.4 at 0700 today.
Met Office promising mix of sunshine and cloud today but only 5% precipitation chance. Local observation (i.e. quick look at sky) suggests they may be right for once.
Neighbours came up for logs yesterday. Since they hadn't come to help with carting or chain sawing up I made sure they got all the knotty ones which are slow to split....Taras worked until late (despite me telling him firmly not to) on the splitter and the pile is now much reduced so that, with any luck, I can finish the job today. 
Scratching my head to know where to store the children's bicycles - if I was certain they were not returning they would be on freecycle in a flash. The irritating things seem always to be in the wrong place or have actively searched out a hose in which to entangle themselves.
Cough and filth from lungs declining so had a reasonable night, pain levels tolerable, looks like a good day in prospect - and I wish everyone on here the same.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  8.1 here.

A busy few days ahead painting our bedroom. Today’s task: clearing and cleaning. I’m looking forward to losing the original colour - I call it nicotine-custard (the last owners were professional smokers). Hubby won’t allow anything but white “cos the house is too small for colours”...okay, boss. 

I hope your OH hasn’t succumbed @Robin.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @harbottle on that House Special.
My reading this morning was 5.8. 

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.4 (a mile off an HS )

Not much to do today so I will take it easy

Have a great day today whatever you arw doing


----------



## rayray119

It was 9.5 when I checked at 6.15 I had a biscuit in the night.  So gave myself half a unit knowing that most likely creap up at tad.  And by time backfast came around it was 8.9.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2

Wordle in 3 again this morning. 
Cold definitely on the retreat. 
Therapy this morning. 

Oh and happened to run the washer/dryer on a different setting to normal (I usually just shove everything in on the Eco setting at 30 or maybe 40 but this time put it on the mixed fibres setting instead. Still ran for the same time and came out lovely and clean and dry) and the difference in power usage was phenomenal. Instead of about a 75p spike for the wash n dry it was £2.75 Amazing difference.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  6.3 this morning for me.  Back to normal patterns hopefully now after the weekend.

@harbottle - congratulations on the HS!


----------



## Wannie

4.7 this morning, lazy start compared to past 3 days when I had the 2 little live wires here  catch up on household tasks today and make sure everything is organised for next weekend.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.1 for me this morning.. hope everyone is doing well


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Not sure if going out today or getting the saw out to attack the yew again. Currently awaiting orders 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

We have just had the worst storm in 17 years. i was in the campo with Missy and suddenly it went very dark, lots of thunder and lightning so Missy stopped in her tracks and looked at me, i said ' shall we go home? ' and she turned and ran back.  Still got a little wet but a few moments later it poured down, so much so that it brought down hundreds of grape vine leaves and blocked the central drain in the courtyard.  The water level rose very alarmingly and I had to brave the rain  and unblock the drain, I had to do it 3 more times!  Just checked the weather station and there is worse to come. My plannd tip to the surgery to book my 'lu and covid booster jabs is off. The only happy people will be the olive grove owners!


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am not sure it is in the spirit of the HS to claim this since the whole idea was that it was a number high enough to suggest that you hadn't been too low in the night but at 4.10am I woke up to my Libre definitely saying "Lo" (3.2 on my BG meter from a finger prick) 

Normally I would have had 2JBs and gone back to sleep but I felt this one needed a bit more so I got up and had a half a square of dark choc and a couple of spoons of peanut butter on top of the 2 JBs and clearly that was a good choice. The decision to stick with 4 units of Levemir last night was clearly a less good one. .... Probably more to do with the extra 2 units yesterday morning which was the right decision at the time but perhaps just a little of that extra overlapped with the evening dose to drop me during the night. Just when my TIR stats were picking up a bit too.  

Anyway, all good now. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rebrascora

Oh!... and congrats to @harbottle on your genuine House Special achievement as oppose to my fabrication.


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> I failed Wordle today. I had 3 greens by the 3rd go but just couldn't get it.


Howdy is hardly an English word and anyway, it's slang for "How do you do".


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.7 for me this morning at 8.15.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this bright breezy day.

Well, what to report?  At 7:30 the Libre alarm woke me to 4.0 with a more or less flat line, so I had 1 JB.  I am absolutely surprised how much 1 JB can raise me, 2 is far too much.  Anyway when I woke properly at 9:30 (went to bed in the small hours) my phone was completely out of juice, so it was an hour later that I tested and I was 5.9

Congratulations @harbottle and @rebrascora on your HSs.


----------



## gll

Hey all.
12. something. Was 8 going to bed (which was the best of yesterdays readings too). Corrections are getting lost somewhere.
Currently in the 15s but mid way through brekkie and another correction dose. Low/No carb lunch for me later on and probs another chunky correction. Understanding diabetes is like trying to smell the colour red   

@rebrascora a hs is a hs...JBs or not  take your win!
@harbottle Nice one on yours too x


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> We have just had the worst storm in 17 years. i was in the campo with Missy and suddenly it went very dark, lots of thunder and lightning so Missy stopped in her tracks and looked at me, i said ' shall we go home? ' and she turned and ran back.  Still got a little wet but a few moments later it poured down, so much so that it brought down hundreds of grape vine leaves and blocked the central drain in the courtyard.  The water level rose very alarmingly and I had to brave the rain  and unblock the drain, I had to do it 3 more times!  Just checked the weather station and there is worse to come. My plannd tip to the surgery to book my 'lu and covid booster jabs is off. The only happy people will be the olive grove owners!


Forecast storms later today and tomorrow morning here in the Algarve. I haven’t got my brolly!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> Forecast storms later today and tomorrow morning here in the Algarve. I haven’t got my brolly!


When I was much much younger I was on holiday in the algarve and the top of the hotel was a bar with floor to ceiling glass all the way around. There was the most epic lightning storm I've seen in my life which we watched up there


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 7 for me, pleased with that.  What does it mean when your chest feels tight? It keeps doing it all last week and now again today. Is it just cough/cold stuff or ticker? I wish I wasn't such a hypochondriac.  Have a cracking day all.


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> 6.2
> 
> Wordle in 3 again this morning.
> Cold definitely on the retreat.
> Therapy this morning.
> 
> Oh and happened to run the washer/dryer on a different setting to normal (I usually just shove everything in on the Eco setting at 30 or maybe 40 but this time put it on the mixed fibres setting instead. Still ran for the same time and came out lovely and clean and dry) and the difference in power usage was phenomenal. Instead of about a 75p spike for the wash n dry it was £2.75 Amazing difference.


My eco setting takes longer than the normal setting, and that's long enough! So that puts me off using it, but not actually done a cost comparison, maybe I should...


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.6 this morning. Started raining just as we left the house, but on the plus side we did get to see a beautiful double rainbow (could see the full bow!). Not looked at Wordle yet today


----------



## ColinUK

42istheanswer said:


> My eco setting takes longer than the normal setting, and that's long enough! So that puts me off using it, but not actually done a cost comparison, maybe I should...


The Eco setting default is very long. Even on one of the shorter settings it’s at least 3 1/2 hours but it says in the manual that it uses less power and less water than a standard cycle. Clearly they weren’t lying.


----------



## ColinUK

Just spoke with @Grannylorraine who is alive and well and will return to the forum at some point. She’s just taking a break that’s all. 
I told her she’s missed of course.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Just spoke with @Grannylorraine who is alive and well and will return to the forum at some point. She’s just taking a break that’s all.
> I told her she’s missed of course.



So relieved to hear that and look forward to her return soon. She is such an inspiration. Would be lovely to know that @SueEK is also OK and just having a break from us. It has been ages now. I think she was torn between a holiday with family or the chance of a cancellation spot for her Op the last time she posted. Has anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Just got my results back from first diabetic eye screening. Background retinopathy.... and there was me thinking that it would probably be OK because my diagnosis HbA1c was 54....


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> Just got my results back from first diabetic eye screening. Background retinopathy.... and there was me thinking that it would probably be OK because my diagnosis HbA1c was 54....


I am not sure if you are aware but many of us have had those letters only to get a normal "no issues" one the next year meaning that whatever they saw the previous time has resolved itself. 
Did the letter just stress the importance of good diabetes management and say that they will see you in a year's time?
If so, I would not let it concern you and certainly don't lose sleep over it, but obviously maintain good diabetes management. 
It may be that whatever they have seen on your photos has occurred before your diagnosis and is already on the way to healing. It may not even be related to your diabetes but maybe a period of high stress levels or inflated blood pressure which predates your diabetes. It may have even been there for many years and be totally stable and not causing any problems, you just didn't know about it until now, so try to put it out of your mind. I think it is entirely likely that, if they screened the whole population instead of just us diabetics they would probably find similar occurrences in none diabetic people, it is just that we are a bit more at risk, especially those diabetics who do not manage their condition well.

If there was anything remotely concerning, they would be referring you for further assessment and possible treatment and even then the treatment options are very effective these days, but sounds like they found something very minor which in all probability will have resolved itself by your next appointment or perhaps be stable and just old minor damage.


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> I am not sure if you are aware but many of us have had those letters only to get a normal "no issues" one the next year meaning that whatever they saw the previous time has resolved itself.
> Did the letter just stress the importance of good diabetes management and say that they will see you in a year's time?
> If so, I would not let it concern you and certainly don't lose sleep over it, but obviously maintain good diabetes management.
> It may be that whatever they have seen on your photos has occurred before your diagnosis and is already on the way to healing. It may not even be related to your diabetes but maybe a period of high stress levels or inflated blood pressure which predates your diabetes. It may have even been there for many years and be totally stable and not causing any problems, you just didn't know about it until now, so try to put it out of your mind. I think it is entirely likely that, if they screened the whole population instead of just us diabetics they would probably find similar occurrences in none diabetic people, it is just that we are a bit more at risk, especially those diabetics who do not manage their condition well.
> 
> If there was anything remotely concerning, they would be referring you for further assessment and possible treatment and even then the treatment options are very effective these days, but sounds like they found something very minor which in all probability will have resolved itself by your next appointment or perhaps be stable and just old minor damage.


Yes, it did just say good management and shouldn't affect my vision, so I'm not really worried. More surprised. I've never had high blood pressure (though my norm is now 130/80 rather the the 110/65 it was when I was younger) but stress is a potential explanation.


----------



## eggyg

gll said:


> When I was much much younger I was on holiday in the algarve and the top of the hotel was a bar with floor to ceiling glass all the way around. There was the most epic lightning storm I've seen in my life which we watched up there


We got about three drops of rain about 5.45! We were almost back from our mammoth trip out, just another 10 minutes walk, and it was quite refreshing for those two seconds. Has been fresher today, which was a relief as we’ve walked almost 10 miles today!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Just spoke with @Grannylorraine who is alive and well and will return to the forum at some point. She’s just taking a break that’s all.
> I told her she’s missed of course.


Hiya @Grannylorraine <smiling & waving emoji>. I hope everything’s ok.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7 9 thesame as last night but had a midnight hypo! I am adapting the words of "Midnight Rambler" to suit!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. First up?

Strangely I do feel chirpy this morning at 4am. I love the peace and quiet at this time of day.

BG 4.9
BP 120/77
Pulse low at 55

Today lots of exercise walking. After all my wife made another chocolate cake and woyld be rude not to scoff tons of it AND she made some bread. Sigh. Too much pleasurec(in small doses of course)

Have a great day everyone whatever you are doing


----------



## gll

Morning all. Been up a while with a 7.5. A correction finally worked then  I woke up feeling a bit chesty and sniffly but probably explains why its been a 2 day struggle with bg.
I knew there was a reason I don't like face to face peopling...all those germs flying about.   

Off to find coffee and a lemsip and see if I can crack on with the huge to do list that never seems to end


----------



## Lanny

06:29 BS 10.9

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I lost track, a bit, of the days since I changed to +2, 86, Tresiba & I’m sure it’s been over a week: definitely rising waking again: will increase another +2, 88, later today! Starting at 50 down to 48 NR for breakfast, going -4 increments for successive meals, lowered my BS a bit for a while but, I see that I need a bit more! So, it looks like I need to go back up to last winter’s doses of 88 Tresiba &, once that comes fully through, 44 NR for breakfast? 

I’ve already stuck in the same 48, 47 actually as that’s the last of the pen, & try a bit of prebolusing, while I post this, & see if that helps? The increased Tresiba is hours away yet at midday! 

The rest you can skip, honestly I won’t know, as it’s Chinese drama!

I started watching Ancient Love Poetry yesterday, eventually, after waiting for tesco shopping & then, had a last phone call from my eldest brother before the family here in NI leave for HK tomorrow! Dad had a nice birthday at home in HK with my youngest brother, who’s stayed with him throughout these last few years of covid lockdown & it was lovely to hear about that! 

It was about 14:00 ish & watched 5 & a third episodes, these are about 46 minutes long & it makes a big difference those extra minutes: programmes were much closer to 1 hour, about 50 minutes, in the 80’s as I remember; over the decades that’s gone down to 45 then, 40 minutes now & I admit that’s a bit too fast storytelling for me! Especially the current American tv shows where I switch on the subtitles to help me process it a bit faster to keep up with the plot: even then, I end up rewinding quite a bit to get the plot straight! I notice that loss of minutes, longer & more ad breaks, when watching older TV shows from my collection of DVD’s: don’t have to process as fast with the slower pacing! 

It’s slower going, as always, until I get the vocabulary & it’s looking pretty good: I like it!  This one is much more magic than kung fu so, it’s a different set of rules & vocabulary than the more kung fu genre of my childhood: in fact that’s what the Xianxia genre is; magic & other worldly realms! The genre I grew up on has changed a bit: everything does!

It looks SO beautiful the sets & costumes: think of it as the Chinese version of The Lord of The Rings, even in only 720p; can’t wait to advance to, I’m doing it faster now, to not needing subtitles & see it in full 1080 4K HDR on the Chinese TV websites with only Chinese subtitles! The difference is like night & day I’ve already discovered with AMA!  The difference between 720p on myasiantv isn’t much compared with 1080p on youtube but, 1080 4K HDR is HUGE!  EVERYTHING looks SO much better!

I was just thinking that my poor old macBook Pro, that’s been sitting there unused since aI can’t remember when, is only 720p & my iPad mini 5 is slightly higher resolution than 1080, it’s exactly 1152 pixels I know from taking pictures, & the bigger iaPads have higher resolution! Even the little iPhone SE 2020 has 720p but, of course being much smaller than the laptop, the pixels are much smaller so, it looks MUCH better! 

Breakfast is calling now, my stomach is grumbling & that’s as much pre bolus I can stand & calling it an end to this post!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 6.2. A busy day yesterday - 2 hours stacking the Taras split wood, 3 hours clearing storage area behind barn (exhuming several surprise finds), then supervising and clearing up after the hay move. That produced an even bigger surprise - a large and disgruntled hedgehog who was planning a cosy winter. Hopefully, having left the doors open overnight, it will relocate to the new stack.
News from Ukraine rather worrying. Don't like the sound of that new Russian General.
Dry day forecast so need to get on. Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning fellow early risers. Even on holiday I can’t get a lie in. Ah well, rewarded with a wonderful 5.4, a unicorn and the flattish, flatfish in Portugal. It must be the pastel de natas, can’t think what else it can be. I think, I’m cured! 

Of course it could have been all the walking we did yesterday, almost 10 miles! Luckily it was a fresher day, still hot at times, we really enjoyed Lagos, 20 years since we last visited and we realised, as “youngsters”,  we didn’t appreciate its beauty. A walled city with wonderful architecture and fabulous harbour, beaches and a great atmosphere. Well worth a visit. Staying local today and probably only venturing over the road to the Spar! We’ve had a bit of rain this morning, there’s a few puddles lying around. Two more full days left and we’re back home Thursday, better do the dreaded holiday present buying for the grandchildren as well. ( Not at the Spar!). 

Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here. OH tested positive for Covid yesterday, not surprised, only that it took him so long to catch it from me. He’s much the same as I was, mainly cold symptoms, but he doesn’t have the raging sore throat I had, s'not fair!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.3 here. OH tested positive for Covid yesterday, not surprised, only that it took him so long to catch it from me. He’s much the same as I was, mainly cold symptoms, but he doesn’t have the raging sore throat I had, s'not fair!


I’ve woke up with a snotty nose and lots of phlegm. Absolutely no sign of anything untoward when I went to bed. Feel ok so far. Day nine after flying in a tin can with 200 other folks and being in taxi with a snotty, coughing, sweaty driver! Fingers crossed, it’s only a cold. Hope hubby only gets a mild case.


----------



## Lanny

Eating dinged tesco cottage pie now & noticed that I’d posted the family are flying tomorrow: that was yesterday; so, they’re flying today!  It’s a VERY kong day of travel & I’m glad I’m not doing it!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’ve woke up with a snotty nose and lots of phlegm. Absolutely no sign of anything untoward when I went to bed. Feel ok so far. Day nine after flying in a tin can with 200 other folks and being in taxi with a snotty, coughing, sweaty driver! Fingers crossed, it’s only a cold. Hope hubby only gets a mild case.


Oh no! Just what you don’t need in the middle of a lovely holiday. I hope it doesn’t amount to anything, and the sunshine sees it off.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5. Not enough sleep as had to wait up for washing machine, realised after I'd started another load that kids needed shirts so had to wait up for them. Slight sniffle today but covid test looks negative so far


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  3.5 here.

Looking forward to getting lots of painting done today as well as some essential life admin. It’s all go! 

I hope it’s just a cold @eggyg.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Oh no! Just what you don’t need in the middle of a lovely holiday. I hope it doesn’t amount to anything, and the sunshine sees it off.


Fingers crossed. And guess who forgot to bring the newly bought LFTs with us?  It’s maybe best I don’t know as I would feel bad getting on a plane to come home if I was positive. Sometimes ignorance really is bliss. I’m sure it’s only a cold, I’ve managed to avoid it for the last 2.5 years and I’m five times jabbed, I’m sure I’m immune!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> And guess who forgot to bring the newly bought LFTs with us?


Not sure if I should laugh or facepalm here   
Hopefully whatever it is won't rob you of holiday fun. Well done on the time in range x


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.0 this morning. 
Wordle in three again.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> 6.0 this morning.
> Wordle in three again.


I did it in two! Fluke, OH looked at my result and pointed out at least three other words I could have chosen.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
a slightly higher 7.6 for me today @6 am 
after a disturbed nights sleep.

I’ve been busy this morning catching up with a few work emails 
off out to work in a minute 

have a great day everyone


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, sunny but a bit 'fresh' here this morning, 5 at 8 am load of washing in did four loads yesterday! Forgot how much washing little people make, especially toddler with a snotty nose


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.8 this morning for me.

@eggyg hope you’re ok and it is just a cold and doesn’t spoil your holiday!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, and it’s a 5.7 this fine sunny day.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Studio this aft for more sound engineering.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.6 for me this morning Was 6 when I tested at 3 am . Been a good night see what today brings . Get dog out for a good walk this afternoon . Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all looking out of the window at a Mackerel sky, though the sun is currently shining..

7.0 first hing, after using the bathroom, which has now dropped to 6.5.  Apparently I had a long hypo in the night.  I didn't wake, but I did have a disquieting nightmare that stayed with me.  Still 90% TIR over the last 7 days though.

Off to get my B12 jab this morning, which will be most welcome as it's now nearly 4 weeks overdue.  Prior to that a visit to the chiropractor for my painful shoulder.  Though I have to say the shoulder has been less painful since I discovered Voltarol Gel.


eggyg said:


> Fingers crossed. And guess who forgot to bring the newly bought LFTs with us?  It’s maybe best I don’t know as I would feel bad getting on a plane to come home if I was positive. Sometimes ignorance really is bliss. I’m sure it’s only a cold, I’ve managed to avoid it for the last 2.5 years and I’m five times jabbed, I’m sure I’m immune!


@eggyg do hope it is just a cold.  It must make you nervous of getting on a plane though.  I have finally got a negative test this morning, though I never felt really ill, just a streaming cold for 2 days.  I've had 4 vaccinations and a previous infection and I think though it doesn't stop you catching it, it does make the infection less acute.

Very pleased to hear that @Grannylorraine is OK.

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - a little late- 6.4
Went to the surgery this morning to ask for an appointmrnt for a Covid booster and a 'flu jab but avoided going to Peppa the recptionist as she can be rather tetchy at times so went to see Enriqe the nurse and he did both right away.


----------



## sharp00782

7 day morning average: 13.91
7 day before lunch average: 14.92
7 day before evening meal average: 20.96
7 day before bed average: 24.3

Any thoughts on these numbers? I my basal is 10 units of Levomer when I wake and before bed and my bolus is 6 units of Novorapid before breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leadinglights

sharp00782 said:


> 7 day morning average: 13.91
> 7 day before lunch average: 14.92
> 7 day before evening meal average: 20.96
> 7 day before bed average: 24.3
> 
> Any thoughts on these numbers? I my basal is 10 units of Levomer when I wake and before bed and my bolus is 6 units of Novorapid before breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hopefully some of the Type 1 folk will be along to comment but those seem awfully high. Have you been given any advice by your DSN about what they should be and adjusting your insulin accordingly.
I have just seen in your other post you are newly diagnosed so maybe they are wanting to bring down your levels more slowly.


----------



## sharp00782

Leadinglights said:


> Hopefully some of the Type 1 folk will be along to comment but those seem awfully high. Have you been given any advice by your DSN about what they should be and adjusting your insulin accordingly.
> I have just seen in your other post you are newly diagnosed so maybe they are wanting to bring down your levels more slowly.


Since I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago they have been slowly increasing my doses. Started out with 6 units of Levemir and 2 units of Novarapid but that has been slowly increasing.

They did say they need to taper me down as my levels were through the roof and my body was used to functioning at those levels so a huge reduction so quickly could make me quite ill.

I wouldn't want to estimate how many units to increase to or when to take an ad hoc Novorapid injection if my numbers were high. Perhaps someone can enlighten me?


----------



## rebrascora

8.3 for me this morning and that was after a 3u correction just before 1am for a 10.7 following a trend of corrections most of the afternoon yesterday. I did drop my morning basal back to 20u yesterday morning which was clearly a mistake but after that nocturnal hypo yesterday it seemed like a wise move. Kept it at 4u last night and still continued to rise so I have gone up to 24u this morning and will try just 3 tonight and see how that works out. Can't say the 24u are having much effect yet but will be Sod's Law that they drop me like a stone just as I am ready to leave the house tonight and need to drive. 

At the theatre again tonight to see Strictly Ballroom - The Musical. Unfortunately my sister has come down with Covid this morning (so far just like a cold) and my friend has to head off to Manchester first thing tomorrow for work and will not get finished work tonight until late in preparation, so she has understandably called off too, so I have asked my lovely neighbour to come with me instead and my sister has found a friend at her livery yard to take her ticket, so at least there will be bums on seats, even if it isn't the usual suspects. Really disappointed for both of them as we have had these tickets since 2019. 

Had a visit from my lovely farrier this morning so Rascal has a new set of shoes and he very kindly opened up an abscess in MeMe's hoof for me to poultice as it has been brewing for a couple of days but last night and this morning the poor poppet was absolutely hopping lame with it. Really fortuitous that it came to a head for his visit and he was able to locate it and release it. She has great feet during the summer and manages bare foot even on quite rough terrain without any problems but as soon as the ground gets soft at this time of year, she gets graveled and abscesses form. Fingers crossed she is sound after a few days of poulticing.


----------



## gll

sharp00782 said:


> I wouldn't want to estimate how many units to increase to or when to take an ad hoc Novorapid injection if my numbers were high. Perhaps someone can enlighten me?


I don't think anyone can advise on dosage here (for safety)
Your team are correct in saying a fast reduction can cause issues 
Have your team advised you on adjusting yourself? Even your basal?
Do you have a follow up booked with them? If not or its a while away, a wee call to them might be an idea with some readings on hand (unless you have libre and share data with them then they can look at trends).


----------



## Eternal422

sharp00782 said:


> 7 day morning average: 13.91
> 7 day before lunch average: 14.92
> 7 day before evening meal average: 20.96
> 7 day before bed average: 24.3
> 
> Any thoughts on these numbers? I my basal is 10 units of Levomer when I wake and before bed and my bolus is 6 units of Novorapid before breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These do seem pretty high, but as @gll has said you need to get advice from your healthcare team and not from anyone on here.  We are all different and they will have a plan of gradually getting you into better figures.  Basal Levemir has to be increased in small increments until you get the level right for you.

You say that you bolus 6 units of Novorapid before each meal - are you eating the same amount of carbs for each?  Have your team started you on counting carbs and matching your bolus against what you are eating?  A typical starting dose for Novorapid is 1 unit per 10g carbs, but again, please take advice from your healthcare team as they will guide you safely into adjusting your insulin to suit how your body works.

As an example, I am now on 28 units of Levemir once a day at night (but a lot of people have a split dose taking half the total Levemir dose every 12 hours like you do - I think my healthcare team may implement for me in a month or so) and use 1 unit of Novorapid to 8g of carbs.  But best not to compare against others as your insulin dosages may be totally different.  Best to keep asking questions of them and I’m sure you’ll get things under control.


----------



## Ditto

Good evening all. Didn't measure today, routine disrupted as with a family member to have his camera down and he has to go back again so not best pleased. I'm quite bad with panic attacks lately, it's ridiculous, I was reading Joe Hill waiting for him and engrossed so why do these attacks come on? Horrible.  

I must get in a frame of mind where I measure whatever is occurring that day. Have a nice evening y'all.  It's a good night for the idiot lantern, Chateau Canals Midsomer Maigret that's me sorted.


----------



## rebrascora

Eternal422 said:


> As an example, I am now on 28 units of Levemir once a day at night (but a lot of people have a split dose taking half the total Levemir dose every 12 hours like you do


Just to clarify that a little. Your team may start you on an even split twice a day ie half every 12 hours, but many people need more basal at different times of day and less at others. My Levemir split is nowhere near half and half. Today it was 24 units this morning at 6.30am but only 3 units tonight and that was a little later than usual at just after midnight because I have been out to the theatre. Usually it is about 11pm but if my evening levels start rising as sometimes happens I might take it at 6 or 7pm rather than later. The doses and timing of them can be adjusted to suit the individual and it is one of the things that makes Levemir so flexible as a basal insulin.... Love my Levemir for it's flexibility.!


----------



## Lanny

05:20 BS 7.7 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Coming along a bit better after yesterday’s 88 Tresiba & a much more acceptable waking reading this morning! 

Watched 7 episodes yesterday so, a bit faster but, still getting used to this almost hew, to me, genre! Already been up for about an hour around 04:20 ish & couldn’t drop off again so, up now & had breakfast already before testing just before eating & posting! 

I’m a bit annoyed at Amazon Prime’s synopsis of this drama though as I realise now, by how far behind in the plot it started with, that the info was a spoiler recap of the ending! So, I already know how it ends: which is a bit annoying!  It’s actually only available to BUY, at the outrageous price of £81:99 for HD & £61:99 for SD, as is Royal Feast, at the same prices so, not available to watch, without buying it, yet!

Will watch episode 8 of House of the Dragon that I forgot had aired yesterday & I see that there’s yet another gap of 6 years since the last one which is bound to be a bit disorienting at the start but, things are definitely drawing to a season finale as the battle lines were already established by the end of the last episode! It still depends on how the season ends before I, in italics, make up my mind about watching future seasons: that’s also, the crux of the matter in whether there WILL be future seasons; SO, many tv shows end up being one season wonders & it hasn’t been easy to keep up with the plot with all those big time gaps between the episodes!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! Catching up for yesterday. Woke early around 4:00 for call of nature so did a quick BG. An awful 13.8 so shot up 7u. Before breakfast a more reasnoble 7.5! Today woke up at same time and BG 4.1 so had Rich Tea with cuppa. Breakfast 60 - 90 minutes away. Frustratingly Monday's delivery had neither raspberries nor strawberries to put atop my Weetbix!  Don't get some of the shortages/missing items!


----------



## MikeyBikey

sharp00782 said:


> 7 day morning average: 13.91
> 7 day before lunch average: 14.92
> 7 day before evening meal average: 20.96
> 7 day before bed average: 24.3
> 
> Any thoughts on these numbers? I my basal is 10 units of Levomer when I wake and before bed and my bolus is 6 units of Novorapid before breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry but they are awful particularly the evening ones. If you run at those levels for any period of time you will really run the risk of serious complications. You need to contact your DSN urgently as I am pretty sure your doses need increasing or maybe different insulins need to be tried. Are you under a hospital clinic? From experience many GP based ones are out of their depth when it gets beyond diet and Metformin. If you haven't done so call the DSN today and let is know how it goes. Sorry I cannot advise as I am on dinosaur insulin!


----------



## gll

Morning all 8.2
Properly loaded with the cold now. Not even mad at my waking as its not terrible and still in range. Done a temp basal increase to try and compensate a little and will keep a closer eye on numbers 
Was going to go to Aldi and do the fresh shop but will just bung everything on tesco order for tomorrow and not pass it along to the unsuspecting public.

Called GP reception yesterday for some results from bloods done in surgery and bloods done at hospital. 
Hospital ones were for cardio to try investigate the fluid retention in my legs. Last year had an echo, have had a chest xray and a BNP blood test and from the letter they read back to me that seems to be normal. BP still normal too.
Drs had asked for full blood count and foliate to be redone and while it is marked satisfactory they also want to speak to me about something (non urgent). I know some of my markers are a bit wonky on there but hasn't been a concern. Can only speculate what it is. Might even be foliate is still on the lower side. That's booked for Thursday.
They didn't do the kidney function test which was supposed to be on there after they doubled water tablets to see if it would shift the fluid (hasn't really) so back in again next week for that to get drawn. At least I can see that result online on mydiabetesmyway. 
The biggest annoyance in all that is if I hadn't phoned, would they have even ask to see me to let me know any outcomes? Been worrying about the cardio bloods for a while now. 
I would switch surgeries but they other one isn't taking transfers at the moment. I feel its so easy to fall through the cracks with them.

hope you all have a fabby day. I'm away to find lemisp and hopefully feel human again vs the snot monster that I feel like


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.5 here.

Cover your ears if you don’t want to hear me blowing my own trumpet. My lovely DSN phoned yesterday and is very happy with my Libre data, so that’s pretty much it now for the pump start training - I’ve been released into the wild! Next step: dodging activity-related lows. Any tips from fellow pumpers on TBRs and exercise are most welcome LOL.

Wow, all I achieved yesterday on the paint n deco front was cleaning and taping off. Hopefully I’ll get some painting done today!


----------



## harbottle

And another! Porting some software to a new chip (chip shortages!), so been a bit stressed recently. Last night got a 10 post tea (Daal, so more carbs than normal) and went into a panic, but remembered I’d been manhandling something with sugar in. Washed hands and got a 6.2.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 5.0 but quickly dropped, currently 4.9.

Congrats @Boden! Good luck in the wild.
@harbottle congrats on the HS.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good moaning! Catching up for yesterday. Woke early around 4:00 for call of nature so did a quick BG. An awful 13.8 so shot up 7u. Before breakfast a more reasnoble 7.5! Today woke up at same time and BG 4.1 so had Rich Tea with cuppa. Breakfast 60 - 90 minutes away. Frustratingly Monday's delivery had neither raspberries nor strawberries to put atop my Weetbix!  Don't get some of the shortages/missing items!



Update, now 6.5 before my tea and Weetbix without berries


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  5.4 for me this morning.  Struggling to get moving this morning with it being dark.

@harbottle congratulations on your HS - well done on your winning streak!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here,yay, a rare HS, I’ve been in the 4s or the 6s recently with nothing in between,


----------



## Eternal422

rebrascora said:


> Just to clarify that a little. Your team may start you on an even split twice a day ie half every 12 hours, but many people need more basal at different times of day and less at others. My Levemir split is nowhere near half and half. Today it was 24 units this morning at 6.30am but only 3 units tonight and that was a little later than usual at just after midnight because I have been out to the theatre. Usually it is about 11pm but if my evening levels start rising as sometimes happens I might take it at 6 or 7pm rather than later. The doses and timing of them can be adjusted to suit the individual and it is one of the things that makes Levemir so flexible as a basal insulin.... Love my Levemir for it's flexibility.!


Thanks for the info on your Levemir - I was surprised at such an uneven split, but I can see how it works and can see how you can get such great flexibility.  I tend to have higher BG in the evenings but often low overnight, so adjusting for a larger morning dose and smaller nighttime one may help there.  Definitely something I need to talk about with my DSN at my next appointment!


----------



## Eternal422

Congratulations @Robin on your HS !


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. 5.9 today.

Last day of the holidays, morning flight tomorrow. Holidays are great, aren’t they? But I always enjoy coming home. Your own bed and bathroom and I can’t wait to get my slippers on. Mr Eggy is looking forward to a nice cup of first flush Darjeeling. When we holiday in the UK, I pack his loose tea and teapot and tea cosy! Oh and of course we’ve missed the kids too! 

We had a lovely bit of cloud yesterday but today is sun, sun, sun. 26 degrees!  We’ve done the present buying so a lazy day around the pool, and our last supper out tonight. We’ve started the packing, just need the last minute things in.

Have a great day, I may or may not see you tomorrow. Early taxi pickup.

@gll hope you feel better soon ( my cold/covid has fizzled out before it started) and the docs pull their finger out!
@harbottle congratulations on your HS, again!
@Bloden well done, don’t go too wild in the wild!
Ooh, @Robin just popped in with a HS, many congrats, especially after your brush with covid. Impressive.
BTW I did get another unicorn yesterday, third one this holiday. Might as well blow that particular trumpet!

Last photo. I’ll miss views like this.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a much more respectable 5.4 today 

I did wake in the night (at about 4:15 then my BS was 4.6)
felt a bit like I my levels were going low, straight back to sleep after a quick bathroom visit, (3rd after going to bed last night) I’ve been waking in the night more than I used to as because for the last few weeks I’ve been taking Empagliflozin (SGL2) 
Anyway straight back to sleep, then woke up this morning at 6 to a respectable 5.4 

wont bore everybody with the full detailss,
house moove still hasn’t happened, as everybody is currently still waiting on probate - following the original grant of probate being applied for then granted but to someone who themselves  passed away following making the appliication
do now after 6 months and 2 weeks my Mortgage expired

when I re-apply the % rates are obviously going to be considerably higher after the recent events (I must remember to take both the Prime Miniser and the chancellor off my Christmas Card list) 

currently wondering when if ever that proper will be in a position to complete, but keeping my eyes open maybe another property might tick even more boxes than the last did for both Mrs Goodybags & myself.

Great to see on TV just now, that I I’m not the only one not to have turned on the heating on just yet.
that the Billionaire John Caudwell saying how he will only be heating one or maybe two rooms in his mansion (when he eventually turns on the heating) 

Have a fantastic day everyone


----------



## rayray119

10.7 but ended up moving about quite lot before testing so probably that. And I did have snack in the night(,only 7 grams worth though)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @Robin & @harbottle on those HSs. I just missed it by a hair's breadth at 5.3. 
Off later this afternoon to get double jabbed (at last!)

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning after a difficult day yesterday - the cold seems to be have put back an appearance so the COPD is much exacerbated - coughing like a maddened Rottweiler and choking on the result. Managed to get the gutter up on the new woodshed extension but had to give up after that as every muscle in legs aching. Walk reduced to an embarrassing shuffle. Wondered if it is lactic acid build up due to low oxygen but the idea didn't occur to me until I was in bed so didn't dig out the oxymeter. Going to take it quietly today and restrict myself to stacking Taras overnight logs and re-hanging rear doors on barn - they have sunk and are catching as the useless idiot who hung them didn't put the coach bolts on the hinge straps. My fault in not remedying the lapse at the time.
BG 6.3 this morning.
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. Still running a bit high as a result of the lingering cold I think. 
Let’s see if I can’t tighten carbs up a bit and get waking levels down into the mid to low 6’s shall we…

And a lucky starting word with wordle this morning narrowed down choices for the second attempt and really only the one option for the third. 

How fun was GBBO last night?! I’m looking forward to seeing Extra Slice this week as the eliminated one is likely to be excellent entertainment!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.1 this morning. Still running a bit high as a result of the lingering cold I think.
> Let’s see if I can’t tighten carbs up a bit and get waking levels down into the mid to low 6’s shall we…
> 
> And a lucky starting word with wordle this morning narrowed down choices for the second attempt and really only the one option for the third.
> 
> How fun was GBBO last night?! I’m looking forward to seeing Extra Slice this week as the eliminated one is likely to be excellent entertainment!


Took me all six chances today and I got the last four letters on line three! Ooh I was annoyed.   

Don’t talk about GBBO! I’ve missed it nearly as much as the grandkids! Lots of catching up to do when I get home.


----------



## Wannie

5.8 at 8am this morning where has that come from??? 
Highest reading I had all day yesterday was 5.4, 2 hours post lunch! Though yesterday was spent cleaning windows and hanging winter, (thermal) curtains, washing, drying and putting summer ones away till weather gets warmer, such an exciting day not!!
Congratulations @harbottle and at @Robin on the HS. 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6 9 this morning Had a good night's sleep . Easy day today got to go into town for a few bits and pieces .. So me and dog won't get our afternoon walk in . Rest day be out all day tomorrow . Get a few miles in . Stay safe everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Got a few bulbs to plant this morning. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.0 for me at 8.15 this very grey day, with rain expected soon.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning All.

Had a fab time at the theatre last night. Didn't have time to eat before I set off and had GGs to feed when I got back and the best part of an hour travelling each way to the theatre, so didn't eat until midnight. Despite that I managed a pretty decent flatfish overnight although the 4.8 this morning was aided by a fizzy worm an hour or 2 earlier, when I just dipped ever so slightly into the red according to Libre  but this sensor reads about 1mmol low so almost certainly not hypo. Anyway, 24u Levemir yesterday morning and just 3 last night looks to have been a good call. Quite proud of my flatfish, so I am sharing...

Kicking myself with Wordle as I got nothing with my first attempt, 2 green and a gold with my second and I was really drawn towards the right answer for my third attempt but then opted for something more obvious as I felt that word was too obscure. Got it in 4.

Many congrats to @Robin and @harbottle on your nominated optimum reading achievements this morning. 

@eggyg Wishing you a lovely final day and a safe journey home tomorrow. For some reason I really want someone to go down that cliff and write something profound in big letters in the sand.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Had a fab time at the theatre last night. Didn't have time to eat before I set off and had GGs to feed when I got back and the best part of an hour travelling each way to the theatre, so didn't eat until midnight. Despite that I managed a pretty decent flatfish overnight although the 4.8 this morning was aided by a fizzy worm an hour or 2 earlier, when I just dipped ever so slightly into the red according to Libre  but this sensor reads about 1mmol low so almost certainly not hypo. Anyway, 24u Levemir yesterday morning and just 3 last night looks to have been a good call. Quite proud of my flatfish, so I am sharing...
> View attachment 22448
> Kicking myself with Wordle as I got nothing with my first attempt, 2 green and a gold with my second and I was really drawn towards the right answer for my third attempt but then opted for something more obvious as I felt that word was too obscure. Got it in 4.
> 
> Many congrats to @Robin and @harbottle on your nominated optimum reading achievements this morning.
> 
> @eggyg Wishing you a lovely final day and a safe journey home tomorrow. For some reason I really want someone to go down that cliff and write something profound in big letters in the sand.


It won’t be me! Or anyone else for that matter unless they are a rock climber. It looked treacherous.


----------



## gll

as I'm moaning about the GPs and not getting in touch, a letter dated 6th of this month showed up today asking me to make an appointment.
Not sure if it was a resend but a 2nd class stamp and phonecall was at about 5pm last night. Not likely that it was posted out (esp since I booked something on the phone).
wups


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> as I'm moaning about the GPs and not getting in touch, a letter dated 6th of this month showed up today asking me to make an appointment.
> Not sure if it was a resend but a 2nd class stamp and phonecall was at about 5pm last night. Not likely that it was posted out (esp since I booked something on the phone).
> wups


A bit like when I fractured my wrist, I was discharged from A&E saying there was no fracture but received a letter 2 weeks later asking me to return to A&E as they had reviewed the X-ray and discovered 'an abnormality' of course mind goes into overdrive imagining all sorts of things.
It turned out there was a fracture and the radiologist said it had been obvious on the original X-ray. It goes without saying   the bones had moved because I was told to use it 'normally'. The relief when I got the plaster on was huge as I hadn't been able to sleep as it hurt whatever position I tried to lie in.


----------



## freesia

@Robin Congrats on the HS.
@rebrascora glad you enjoyed the theatre. Its one show i would like to see but haven't yet. Was it good?


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @Robin Congrats on the HS.
> @rebrascora glad you enjoyed the theatre. Its one show i would like to see but haven't yet. Was it good?


It was great! Totally corny storyline and it started off a bit mediocre (and I was a little unsure if I was going to like it from the first act) but with hindsight, I am pretty sure this was an intentional part of the storyline. Kevin Clifton can sing as well as dance and act and carried the show and the lead female and the rest of the cast were equally talented. Really good, funny, uplifting show. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey day.

First of all congratulations to @harbottle and @Robin on the HS.

3.6 this morning and it would appear that I had been at that level since around 1am.  I tested bloods and it was 4.1, so not all that far out.  Couldn't scan when I tried in the middle of the night because once again my phone battery was flat.  I think the battery is on it's way out.  

Went to the chiropractor yesterday and he suggested that my sore shoulders are because of Fybromyalgia Rheumatica.  It's curable, but the cure isn't very palatable as it's steroid treatment for anything up to 2 years.  Back in 1971 my father was on heavy steroids and indirectly they caused his death, so I am wary.  Anyway, rang the GP this morning who told me to go in at 12:20 for blood tests.  She is going to ring me tomorrow with the results..... can't believe how fast this is moving.

Meantime, thank you Covid.  To add to the fun I just realised I have lost my sense of taste and smell.  I hadn't really noticed until hubby was complaining about a disgusting smell of drains/seaweed coming from the beach and I couldn't smell a thing, then realised I could barely tell what was in my sandwich today (ham and sliced beef with garlic cream cheese and tomatoes).  Ho hum... never mind I have 2 lovely days of socialising in front of me starting this afternoon.

Have a good journey home @eggyg


ColinUK said:


> How fun was GBBO last night?! I’m looking forward to seeing Extra Slice this week as the eliminated one is likely to be excellent entertainment!


No spoilers please!  I am only on week 2!


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans "Sad" that your stats got wrecked by all that red but Wow! what a straight red line it is! Also very sad that you have lost your sense of smell and taste particularly. Ok, maybe a benefit for bad smells but sad nonetheless. Hope it fully resolves soon. 
Hope you have an enjoyable couple of days with friends.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon you lovely lot

It was 10 for me this morning dropping to 7.0 by the time I went to the loo and came downstairs 

Last 3 days in the house have felt a little uncomfortable, next door neighbours arguing big style to the point an x box and numerous other things were launched out the window at him and he shouted some threats pretty much about the whole of the street today, Bubbles doesn't like shouting so this is terrifying him xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon you lovely lot
> 
> It was 10 for me this morning dropping to 7.0 by the time I went to the loo and came downstairs
> 
> Last 3 days in the house have felt a little uncomfortable, next door neighbours arguing big style to the point an x box and numerous other things were launched out the window at him and he shouted some threats pretty much about the whole of the street today, Bubbles doesn't like shouting so this is terrifying him xx


Oh sorry to hear this.Sending you hugs.


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> Took me all six chances today and I got the last four letters on line three! Ooh I was annoyed.
> 
> Don’t talk about GBBO! I’ve missed it nearly as much as the grandkids! Lots of catching up to do when I get home.


I got the last 4 letters on 3, had already ruled out a couple more start letter options... and didn't get it. I think the answer was the only remaining possibility I didn't try....


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8 oops


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! 10.1 - think I overdid it slightly as afterniib/early evening hypos made me ravenous! 


Wordle in 6 and completed Quordle on last go! That was close!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3
BP 119/79
Pulse 56

Going out into the cold soon. Not keen on dark cold mornings

A DPD delivery later on. The Hermes delivery the other week never ever materialised. At least I got my money back.

I really must get around to mending the rocket. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

A final bom dia from me. 6.6.

Been up since 5.45. Had a lovely last dinner in a fish restaurant we’ve been to before, quite posh and expensive by Albufeira standards but it’s fab. Mr Eggy had octopus, he said it was amazing. I wanted red mullet  but they hadn’t caught any, asked for snapper but only had it for two, settled on boring, but reliable salmon, it was lovely. We were back in apartment for 8.30!

I  haven’t slept well, headache ( first of the holiday) started last night at 6pm. After two paracetamol and two ibuprofen I still had it when I went to bed at 10. Was really hot and sweaty too. Head still a bit achy, just over my right eye, maybe I am getting a cold after all, did a lot of sneezing yesterday. Taxi picking us up at 8. Should be in old Blightly about 2pm. Home for 4ish if our luggage isn’t last off. Local Indian restaurant for tea, it’s all of 100meters away from our front door.

Hope you all have a great day. I’m looking forward to seeing rain and feeling cold! Some folks are never happy, are they? 

Last photos from last night.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.1.

Have a safe journey back @eggyg. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 
have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Good morning!  9.0 here...I ran myself a bit higher overnight cos I was struggling to keep my BG up all afternoon and evening after yesterday’s paint n deco activity. Running a 12-hour TBR today to see if that helps, otherwise I won’t be going to Welsh choir practice this evening! 

That octopus looks deeelicious @eggyg - get well soon & safe trip home!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning! 5.4 today. Work having chippy lunch today for someone's promotion/ leaving so since BG was fine with chippy fish last time I'm going to try small fish and a few chips today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.3. 
Gave up all plans yesterday as breathing was so bad - dug out the nebulizer, which I dislike as it is noisy and tastes like dockyard drains, and settled down to a book in bed sort of day. Used it again on waking at 04.30 and am breathing a bit better. Walking seems improved too. 
I was feeling rather more cheerful, particularly on seeing only one log section left on yard, well done Taras, until I turned on the BBC news to hear a depressing discussion about the nuclear crisis. Well, I can do damn all about Putin, so, given forecast of sun later in this rather grey day, I'll plan on resuming the postponed log stacking. I don't wonder why the younger generation are having increased mental health problems, I recall how terrifying the Cuban Missile crisis was. Rather doubt that the "statesmen" (and women) in charge today are of the same quality. 
"Meanwhile, back at the ranch..." plenty of projects to keep me busy. If the body resumes poor behaviour I'll get on to the big freezer re-stock list.
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.8 here, had a completely flat line overnight instead of my usual dip and rise, or dip and not rise.


----------



## rayray119

Morning eventually 9.1. had a rough night last night. Thought things I had settled so had a cake that needed eaten(gave insulin for food and correction)thst I got from two good to good to go was a tad on the high side but wasn't looking too bad two hours letter so thought it should be okay.   But woke up in the middle of the night 17.6!(at least my body woke me to tell me something was wron) Then a little bit letter it was 10.1 so did another correction it was 10.1 so given another unit. I might see what happens tonight with food eaten because I might need to up my background a bit as well(although orinallt I was planning to eat something as got my gastonogisr appointment tomorrow as planing to have backfast after I got od the train which would be leter) I do wonder now if the jump I get in the even means carbs are realising later whatever I eat/).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got my double jabs yesterday. In and out in under 2 minutes. 
Apart from the hair that's started growing on the palms of my hands, no ill effects. 

Oh and a nice 4.8 this morning - so vaccinations are good for you!!

Dez


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Morning eventually 9.1. had a rough night last night. Thought things I had settled so had a cake that needed eaten(gave insulin for food and correction)thst I got from two good to good to go was a tad on the high side but wasn't looking too bad two hours letter so thought it should be okay.   But woke up in the middle of the night 17.6!(at least my body woke me to tell me something was wron) Then a little bit letter it was 10.1 so did another correction it was 10.1 so given another unit. I might see what happens tonight with food eaten because I might need to up my background a bit as well(although orinallt I was planning to eat something as got my gastonogisr appointment tomorrow as planing to have backfast after I got od the train which would be leter) I do wonder now if the jump I get in the even means carbs are realising later whatever I eat/).


I wonder if my area will ever match the guidelines of proving people choices last I heard that they expect to have guidelines in autumn 22(after previously saying summer) and it autym nows it probably would be useful to be woken before I got that High(and the libre really didn't seem to work on me)


----------



## Lucyr

5.2 this morning, surprising after I woke up hypo at midnight and was properly half asleep when I treated it

Been optimistic and hung the washing out in the light drizzle in the hopes it doesn’t rain all day

Also collected some new intermediate glasses yesterday for work and music, which I was glad I like (never sure whether I’ve chosen well), and am hoping might help the headaches


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.4 this morning for me after a night of lows, gradually rising now and had breakfast so should be ok for the rest of the day!

Congratulations to @Lucyr on your HS!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, very foggy and damp this morning. 7.8 @ 7.22am. Not bad considering. 

My brother phoned in a panic, he had his gas heating on and with having a smart meter he could see it was using a pound an hour, he switched it off right quick.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning all, sunny but chilly here this morning. 4.6 this morning at 6am. Full of sniffles and sneezes which started this morning after waking, BG before breakfast has jumped to 6.1  will see what breakfast does to it in a couple of hours - reaching for another tissue 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> BG 5.3
> BP 119/79
> Pulse 56
> 
> Going out into the cold soon. Not keen on dark cold mornings
> 
> A DPD delivery later on. The Hermes delivery the other week never ever materialised. At least I got my money back.
> 
> I really must get around to mending the rocket.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


A bit like mine by Yodel last week, said they had tried to deliver and put a card through the door, since I was sitting within sight of the door no attempted delivery or card. So I tried to re-arrange for the next day but nothing on the tracking appreared and of course no delivery
I reported to Thompson and Morgan and they are trying to sort it out. Still no appearance of my bulbs.


----------



## Lanny

09:04 BS 5.4 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s time to face the executioner today with my hospital diabetic review at 2pm! Ehish! 

I watched 14.5 episodes yesterday & I must apologise to Amazon Prime: it took me 2 days to watch the backstory up to episode 16; didn’t expect such a long backstory but, now on episode 27 & the story, from episode 17 onwards, is only really getting started! 

It’s MUCH better than The Legends, Zhoa Yoa, as it’s a cohesive story from the start: upon refection, it needed the long backstory to set everything up for me, & others new to this genre; it is almost completely new to me & ZY was a crossover genre whereas ALP is completely set in the magical Xianxia genre!  It took me SO long to twig onto certain things & it was a bit of a Duh! moment when I DID! What I’ve called “A Hitting My Head, Duh!” emoji but, it seems, from others posting it, that’s it’s what others call “A Face Palm!” emoji! Either way, hipefully it expresses how I feel!

I’m just happy that I DON’T know how it ends, yet, & I hope it’s a good ending, tragic OR happy, unlike the confused happy one of ZY? 

I’ve had a mini set back since going out with my nephew but, it’s been getting better & hopefully the long hospital corridors won’t be TOO much of a hurdle today?


----------



## rebrascora

Good morning, good folks.
6.2 for me today which I am very happy with. I have changed my basal even further with 24u in the morning and just 2u last night and that seemed to work really well. I had a rather interesting graph yesterday. I know it wasn't a unicorn according to Libre but I checked every one of those naughty red marks and I was above 4 each time, so technically a unicorn....

More importantly I was lovely and stable all night in the low 6s..... not that I slept well, but you can't have everything!   Probably too excited from getting Wordle in 2 last night before I went to sleep. 2 gold and a green with my first word and then a lot of head scratching and consideration before a lightbulb moment. Breathes on finger nails and polishes on lapel emoji  

@Lucyr  Many congratulations on your House Special this morning! Hope it heralds a change in your fortunes and health. Loving your snazzy meter!

@Michael12421 I don't understand why you say "Oops" for an 8.8 but never make any comment for a number in the 3s or 2s which are far more of a worry.

@eggyg Hope your headache and sneezes don't develop into anything more and are gone soon and look forward to hearing that you are home safe after a smooth journey. Lovely photos. Shame you weren't able to have your first or even second choice of fish (I blame Mr E for not scrapping his octopus choice and offering to share the snapper!!) but looks lovely anyway. Gorgeous looking venue!


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora .

Because I am happier with readings below 6


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

9.0 for me 

Things are quiet for now but for how long is anyones guess xx


----------



## ColinUK

7.8
Unsurprising as I ate my feelings yesterday. 
Half way through work I had a missed call and then an email from my therapist’s office informing me that she’s ill and has had to postpone my sessions through to mid November. 
I see her twice a week. 
Yes there’s other support in place but this is a wrench. We’ve already changed buildings and then rooms for each session and also times some days but it feels as if I’ve been let down. And of course it’s not her fault she’s ill. 

I wrote a poem about it. It needs work but here it is:

_Cast adrift to battle
stormy seas of memory waves
on an ocean of recollections 
and rediscovered fears. 

Gazing towards the horizon 
trying to hold the wheel steady
and true. 

Murky waters churn 
with shapes familiar
from nightmares waking 
and sleeping. 

The wind screams twisted laughter 
as the maelstrom strengthens. 
Sea spray mixes with tears. 

Safe harbour denied,
the voyage continues alone. 
_


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.1 this morning flatlined in mid 6 twice I tested during the night . Weather good so me and dog get a good walk in . Hopefully a 10 mile one .


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.5 for me today, only just woken up it’s been a restless night just couldn’t stay asleep for very long.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the nose for me.

@ColinUK - don't over work the poem. 

I think a trip to a garden centre is on the cards.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

khskel said:


> @ColinUK - don't over work the poem.


I agree. 

@ColinUK I think it is really good and you feel the raw emotions in the words so well. It sounds like it really captures and condenses the turbulence of what you are experiencing.... or at least what you have been expressing on the forum.
I wanted to give it a heart or star emoji, but that didn't seem quite right so I had to settle for a "care" The option of multiple emojis would be better and then you could have all 3.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all

6.6 for me this morning at 08:30.  

Waiting for the GP to ring re results of yesterday's blood tests regarding Fybromyalgia rheaumatica.  I can see them online but can't make head nor tail of them.  Meantime had a right chase round on the phone to track down a prescription, it turned out it was sent to Lloyds, but should have gone to Boots according to the phone call I had yesterday from the surgery.  This is because Lloyds can't supply the cheaper form of Liothyronine, but Boots can  (apparently the tablets Lloyds can supply are mega expensive).  Anyway Boots say they can't understand it because they all use the same supplier.  I don't care, I just want my script... why has it become my problem to sort out?

Congratulations @Lucyr on your HS.  

@colin, what everyone has said, don't overwork the poem, it's very very powerful as it is.

So, off into town to meet a friend for lunch then the afternoon showing of "Mrs Harris goes to Paris".  Hope the GP phones before I go into the cinema as I shall be switching my phone off.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> Waiting for the GP to ring re results of yesterday's blood tests regarding Fybromyalgia rheaumatica


Is it Fibromyalgia or Polymyalgia rheumatica you’re being tested for? Polymyalgia is the Autoimmune one, and involves muscle inflammation. Fibromyalgia is more to do with the messages that the nerves are sending, I believe. A friend had Poly, (and also Temporal Arteritis that it goes hand in hand with) and it has now resolved, although it took a year of gradually reducing doses of steroids. She also didn’t have diabetes to add to the mix.


----------



## Lanny

Dear, oh dear, oh dear!  WHAT a time I’ve had of it this afternoon starting just after midday with 3rd day of 88 Tresiba going in & meds! Then, with taxi booked at 13:30, I checked my iPhone which was completely dead so, I plugged it in & since my old iPhone 6 still has 94% battery life left & my iPhone SE 2020 battery has dropped to 89% in slightly less than 2 years, I’ve been charging & using the older phone as at 80% battery life, as opposed to charge, the battery is unstable & needs changing & Apple will only change it once! The older still had around 70% charge so, decided to switch the sim card out BUT, literally with only about 30 minutes left until the taxi I dropped the tiny sim card when the compartment holding it sprung out from a maybe too hard a probe with the key thingy, went down the side of  my bed & I had the bed pulled out from the wall, a mad scramble looking for it with my heart & breathing rate going through the roof in my stress! Had to give it up as I just couldn’t find it!

Went to the appointment & my Hab1c is at 76!  EEK! But, the doctor seemed happy enough after I told him what a hard time I’ve had since February & my BS was coming back under control after upping my insulin for winter: doses are more or less set exactly as last winter; 88 tresiba, starting with 44 NR fir breakfast & I woke in the 5’s today! He said yes, I need to work now on getting the Hab1c back down to the 60’s & out of the 70’s but, confident that I know how to troubleshoot, as he put it! Next review will be in 4 months & I’m putting in the hard work to get my Hab1c out of the 70’s. He was happy about the improvement in my liver recently & said I looked better today than I did back in February! Not ALL doom & gloom, then!

Then, I find that finally, at the wrong time, the public phones in the hospital lobby have been taken down so, had to ask the receptionist to call me a taxi & after asking where I was going, he rang up the same Ballymoney taxi that I came up in! I’m only JUST in the door now! A Cream Crackered Knackered emoji!

I’m absolutely knackered & going to bed! I’ll pull everything out again later & have a proper hunt for the tiny sim card later when I wake! A Stream of z’s emoji & An Exasperated, Hitting My Head, Duh! emoji!


----------



## gll

@Lanny do you have a portable battery pack? I got one for a little over £20 on amazon


----------



## gll

soo was going to wait to post after had my phoncall from GPs... supposed to be this morning and they still haven't phoned.
Could have been for next week without them clarifying or they just got swamped but am a bit annoyed with both scenarios. Have needed to make some calls but held off 

Anyway was 6.8 this morning. Feeling much less cold-y (if that's even a word lol).

I'm off to make my calls, given them all afternoon to try and get through.


----------



## Lanny

gll said:


> @Lanny do you have a portable battery pack? I got one for a little over £20 on amazon


I DID have one a few years ago but, since covid I’m hardly out of the house & those battery packs need to be constantly charged up too: after a while of not doing so, these last 3 years at least; they can’t hold a charge anymore either! I just found that out recently with the even tinier battery in the Apple pencil: after 10 to 14 days of not using it & not charging it every day it can’t hold a charge at all now; googled it & quite a lot of people discovered that too & Apple don’t tell you that you need to keep the tiny battery constantly charged up! I’m not getting another Apple pencil now that I know about the battery problem!


----------



## gll

i use my portable battery a lot at home too since I can plug multiple devices into it at once for a fast charge (mutters something about better to buy a proper multi charging station )


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Is it Fibromyalgia or Polymyalgia rheumatica you’re being tested for? Polymyalgia is the Autoimmune one, and involves muscle inflammation. Fibromyalgia is more to do with the messages that the nerves are sending, I believe. A friend had Poly, (and also Temporal Arteritis that it goes hand in hand with) and it has now resolved, although it took a year of gradually reducing doses of steroids. She also didn’t have diabetes to add to the mix.


Hi,
DOH! It's Polymyalgia.  My brain is like a sieve at times!  Thank you Robin for informing me, I do appreciate the info.

Doc rang at 18:56 at which time I had given up and I went with Julian to Tesco, where there is no reception and so missed her call, but she texted me.  Apparently inflammation markers are very low so she says that it's unlikely to be Polymyalgia, but I am very low on sodium so I have to add salt to my meals for the next week (thought people with high BP had to avoid it) and get another blood test next week.  Sigh... I do nothing but go to medical appointments.  I am unsure as to how low sodium would make my shoulders sore, but it certainly accounts for the amount of cramp I am getting at night in bed.  The shoulder pain kept me awake all night last night.  I do hope I can avoid the steroids.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Hi,
> DOH! It's Polymyalgia.  My brain is like a sieve at times!  Thank you Robin for informing me, I do appreciate the info.
> 
> Doc rang at 18:56 at which time I had given up and I went with Julian to Tesco, where there is no reception and so missed her call, but she texted me.  Apparently inflammation markers are very low so she says that it's unlikely to be Polymyalgia, but I am very low on sodium so I have to add salt to my meals for the next week (thought people with high BP had to avoid it) and get another blood test next week.  Sigh... I do nothing but go to medical appointments.  I am unsure as to how low sodium would make my shoulders sore, but it certainly accounts for the amount of cramp I am getting at night in bed.  The shoulder pain kept me awake all night last night.  I do hope I can avoid the steroids.


Re the cramp
I bought some magnesium gel which they use to rub on athletes when they get cramp which I rub on my calves and it seems to work quite well. A bit sticky but it absorbs quickly.


----------



## Pattidevans

Do you rub it in before bed or when you get the cramps?


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Do you rub it in before bed or when you get the cramps?


I did rub it in when I got the cramp. Often once I got cramp, I would be fighting it off all night but it stopped it recurring by rubbing the gel on. 
If you always get it then no harm in using it before bed.


----------



## Pattidevans

Thank you, I will get some.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7

A third night of pain and discomfort following my Covid booster jab


----------



## rayray119

10 couple of corrections didn't do anything. So that does suggest a background change I can think of a reason for it this time


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. 6.2 and back in cold, dark and damp England. 

Good flight home, landed 15 minutes early, but I spoke too soon yesterday and our case was one of the last off! We then went to the loo, we were just about the last folks through the “ nothing to declare” channel and we got stopped and had to open all our luggage. Luckily, Mr Eggy remembered we had a very large kitchen knife in our suitcase and mentioned it. The security guy was fine about it, I got the impression he was fairly new to the job and he maybe hadn’t hit his quota and we were his last chance, the thing I was most annoyed at was him messing up my newly washed, dried and ironed clothes! ( I know, I’m sad, but it saved my electricity and they dried in no time on the balcony). He looked at everything, the presents we had bought the grandchildren, asked if we had any firearms, fresh meat, knives ( ) etc. Then we had to re pack it all. One hour we were in the airport after our flight landed! We’d already had to do the same with the hand luggage in Faro as a pack of cards in a wooden box we’d bought for our grandson had shown on the X-ray. They were also very confused about my Frio, weren’t bothered in the slightest about my two insulin pens and three spare vials, but they examined the Frio all over, squeezing it, smelling it,  all with puzzled looks on their faces. It was quite funny actually. I’m beginning to think we must look dodgy!

Big shop today and a little bit of washing to do. No rest for the wicked. Looking forward to our next holiday now, in Ambleside, in December. Just a bit of a contrast! 

Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A unicorn day yesterday but a spike overnight probably a late reaction to pasta and a creamy sauce. Woke to 10.6. Changeover day for the sensor today.

Its VERY dark outside atm. I don't want to get up!


----------



## ColinUK

Wordle in 3

No idea what my BG is as I’ve not gotten out of bed yet and the meter is out of reach.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 
Woke up and felt I’m feel absolutely exhausted felt like I’m ready for bed
thinking to myself - shame it’s Friday and not Saturday LoL 

picked up my new specs yesterday, same style but a different prescription.
think I’m going to have to look at online reglazing solutions 
I’ve many old pairs (I’m no longer wearing rimless since I changed to varifocals)

It looks cold and dark out, have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.9 this morning so no rounding or it would have been "Good moaning". Ended up having my supper as bedtime snack and got things a little wrong! 

Wordle in 3 but was so near yet so far in Quordle!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Wordle in 3
> 
> No idea what my BG is as I’ve not gotten out of bed yet and the meter is out of reach.


Three for me too after yesterday’s “took all day” six!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.2  yessssss !!!!!!!
BP 114/75
Pulse 54

My pulse has returned to being a bit low. What an athlete I must be !   

Today wrapping presents for my daughters daughters birthday.

The parcel did arrive yesterday (DPD) but one part in the parcel was missing. Doh! Rang up the shop. They are sending out the missing part. Just hope it arrives in time.

Cold this morning. I do find ut harder to go out exercising when it is cold.

The rocket is still in bits. Too cold to be bothered. But today is the last day ( I think) to get it sorted. Talking of which I watched a documentary about Elon Musk last night. Quite interesting. I don't think I would like to work for him. He may smile a lot but he seemed rather hire and fire and uncaring but so so driven. Like a lot of billionaires he almost went bankrupt. I can almost do the bankrupt bit...just waiting for my billions to turn up. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here. Haven’t tried Wordle yet, all these threes, though. no pressure there, then!
Congratulations on the House special, @Gwynn .


----------



## Lanny

07:17BS 10.5

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!   

Had another takeout yesterday & tried a bit more bolus for the same thing as last time: a bit better reading this time; I think I only got it wrong by 1 factor of 4 units?  Was too knackered to cook yesterday & went to bed quite early, around 17:30 ish after eating! Slept for a couple of hours on & off as I’ve had a wee set back, again, going out in the wind & the rain, NO not that Chinese euphemism & get your minds out of the gutter, I mean literally the weather: it was windy & lashing with rain yesterday! Tongue in cheek there: I don’t really mean you lovely lot’s minds are in the gutter!

I was a bit sniffly last night & more wheezy so, apnoea & interrupted sleep! 

Now, after breakfast, I’ll have a second more leisurely search for that dratted tiny sim card, why rush it & send my breathing & heart rate through the roof!  Very tedious! And if I can’t find it I’ll have to get a new sim card & call customer services to transfer my old number over: REALLY hope I find it, though as a very seldom caller I’m on the more expensive tariff of All Calls, doesn’t require contractual top ups with calls & texts paid for, that’s not been available for some time now; all the tariffs now involve a monthly top up with different prices & different minutes & texts! I’ve always barely used the phone & £10 minimum top up can last me a year! If I have to go on one of the latest tariffs that’ll be a new monthly bill I’ll have to budget for?

But, breakfast first with a bit of extra bolus! 

PS:- in case you don’t know & haven’t read my previous posts on the subject: the Chinese colloquial term “The Wind & The Rain” is a euphemism for sex!


----------



## Robin

Doh! Wordle took me 4.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> A very early good morning. 6.2 and back in cold, dark and damp England.
> 
> Good flight home, landed 15 minutes early, but I spoke too soon yesterday and our case was one of the last off! We then went to the loo, we were just about the last folks through the “ nothing to declare” channel and we got stopped and had to open all our luggage. Luckily, Mr Eggy remembered we had a very large kitchen knife in our suitcase and mentioned it. The security guy was fine about it, I got the impression he was fairly new to the job and he maybe hadn’t hit his quota and we were his last chance, the thing I was most annoyed at was him messing up my newly washed, dried and ironed clothes! ( I know, I’m sad, but it saved my electricity and they dried in no time on the balcony). He looked at everything, the presents we had bought the grandchildren, asked if we had any firearms, fresh meat, knives ( ) etc. Then we had to re pack it all. One hour we were in the airport after our flight landed! We’d already had to do the same with the hand luggage in Faro as a pack of cards in a wooden box we’d bought for our grandson had shown on the X-ray. They were also very confused about my Frio, weren’t bothered in the slightest about my two insulin pens and three spare vials, but they examined the Frio all over, squeezing it, smelling it,  all with puzzled looks on their faces. It was quite funny actually. I’m beginning to think we must look dodgy!
> 
> Big shop today and a little bit of washing to do. No rest for the wicked. Looking forward to our next holiday now, in Ambleside, in December. Just a bit of a contrast!
> 
> Have a fab Friday all.



I can see it in Eggyg World now. You get snowed in, have a hypo and the paramedics launch parachute in JBs with you shouting "No, not ze green ones" whilst Mr Eggyg takes photographs!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Low cloud and mist making the outlook dark and gloomy. BG 6.1 after a rather disturbed night coughing and choking but at least the horrible stuff is coming up and I can, at last, feel air going in and out on the right side again. Felt I was operating on one lung only yesterday but managed to stack the split logs into the woodshed. Found parking the bum on the portable mounting block whilst working on the lower layers saved bending. It was a lovely sunny morning but I was glad to rest in the afternoon. Taras and Alex are determined on felling more dying ash trees, no stopping them, so today's urgent task is to nip into the NFU and make sure my insurance covers volunteers. I did arrange for contractors to come and do the job but after 6 months they have let me down. 
Hope everyone has a good day,


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> I can see it in Eggyg World now. You get snowed in, have a hypo and the paramedics launch parachute in JBs with you shouting "No, not ze green ones" whilst Mr Eggyg takes photographs!


But I love the green ones! You’ll have to change the script!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Doh! Wordle took me 4.


If it’s any consolation, I had a good start word today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Gwynn !! 

Dez


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> If it’s any consolation, I had a good start word today.


I have just had some consolation by getting Quordle in 3,5,6,7. I don’t often get round to doing it, but I was spurred on by @MikeyBikey further up the thread.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  5.3 (close but no cigar) for me today!

@Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo - congratulations on just sneaking past me to a joint HS !

@eggyg - welcome back home!  My wife always gets stopped at airports, think she must look guilty going through the metal detectors!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> I have just had some consolation by getting Quordle in 3,5,6,7. I don’t often get round to doing it, but I was spurred on by @MikeyBikey further up the thread.



If I read it right you got the top right in 5. It totally floored me and then I saw the answer!  or maybe


----------



## ColinUK

My mum frequently gets pulled aside in airports, especially the US ones. 
Mum has no fingerprints. Not that she has none on record, she actually has no fingerprints. No ridges, no whorls, no loops.


Oh and 6.8.


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> If I read it right you got the top right in 5. It totally floored me and then I saw the answer!  or maybe


Ah, no I reported the figures in ascending order, but the 7 was for the top right. That was a tricky one, but I'd eliminated anything else useful by that stage.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lanny said:


> Now, after breakfast, I’ll have a second more leisurely search for that dratted tiny sim card, why rush it & send my breathing & heart rate through the roof!  Very tedious! And if I can’t find it I’ll have to get a new sim card & call customer services to transfer my old number over: REALLY hope I find it, though as a very seldom caller I’m on the more expensive tariff of All Calls, doesn’t require contractual top ups with calls & texts paid for, that’s not been available for some time now; all the tariffs now involve a monthly top up with different prices & different minutes & texts! I’ve always barely used the phone & £10 minimum top up can last me a year! If I have to go on one of the latest tariffs that’ll be a new monthly bill I’ll have to budget for?


while there's nothing quite on the level of £10 for a year, Lebara and Lycamobile frequently offer introductory offers for 1p, £1, £2 etc a month on monthly plans with no minimum contract. So there would be administrative hassle of switching between them when it went up to the full price if you didn't want to stay at that (usually £5-7 for those plans) but might help with the financial side


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> Good morning 7.1 today
> Woke up and felt I’m feel absolutely exhausted felt like I’m ready for bed
> thinking to myself - shame it’s Friday and not Saturday LoL
> 
> picked up my new specs yesterday, same style but a different prescription.
> think I’m going to have to look at online reglazing solutions
> I’ve many old pairs (I’m no longer wearing rimless since I changed to varifocals)
> 
> It looks cold and dark out, have a great day everybody


I wear rimless and they are varifocals. astonishing how no rim costs more than with rim.
I took some of my old pairs (at least 4) to Specsavers for their charity collection.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5 this morning. Ate my breakfast, well still sipping my coffee, and contemplating the preparation work I need to finish in bedroom 4 (being turned into dressing room/chillout room for youngest - I have 2 boxrooms so they were in one each with the bigger second bedroom containing their wardrobes and supposed to also be playroom. It wasn't adequately used so I have already redecorated that and moved eldest into there which means youngest needs a space for their wardrobe etc). I've been meaning to finish it for quite some time but always distractions.... I will need to do some work later too as I didn't go back to my paperwork yesterday after having to unexpectedly collect kids at lunchtime, but I know if I start with that I won't get to the DIY/decorating.


----------



## gll

Hey all 6.5
So DNS phoned me with a no to lilbre (and shes frustrated with me on that answer as she knows how much I get from it).

Anyone know if there is special funding or a way to appeal? I'm sure I have read that there are ways.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a well and truly foot on the floored 7.7 for me.

Just having a brew waiting for the washing to finish. Nice bright day, might as well be out.

Have a good everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.6 for me at 8.15 this morning. 

Going out today looking for a car for my youngest son, who’s 42. I know more about them than he does.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5 7.for me . The three times I tested during the night was all in the mid sixes . 94:%in range . Happy days . Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> My mum frequently gets pulled aside in airports, especially the US ones.
> Mum has no fingerprints. Not that she has none on record, she actually has no fingerprints. No ridges, no whorls, no loops.
> 
> 
> Oh and 6.8.


Ooh that’s strange Colin. Was she born like that? She could commit the perfect crime, as long as she didn’t leave any DNA.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Ooh that’s strange Colin. Was she born like that? She could commit the perfect crime, as long as she didn’t leave any DNA.


It is probably harder to avoid leaving DNA evidence than fingerprints these days. They can pick up and identify the teeny tiniest traces of it. 
Mine are all worn off probably due to long term steroid cream use as a child and the skin on my hands being hard and dry.
It is something I am aware of because we used to practice on each other when we were trained to take fingerprints back in the day when I was policing and my poor partner in training was unable to get anything remotely acceptable from my fingers.   It does worry me a bit if we ever come to widespread use of biometric identification.


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to post earlier.....
It was 6.0 after a fizzy worm at 4.30am to bring me up out of the red I had very gently slipped into despite just 2 units of Levemir last night which gave me a lovely horizontal line the night before of course.  I slept longer last night though which always drops me lower. I didn't test the red but suspect I was probably low 4s as Libre showed me only just below the line and it reads lower than finger prick usually.

Hate to say it but Wordle took me 5 this morning. One gold in the first and got 2 greens in the second but just 2 many options after that. Got there in the end though. Not attempted Quordle yet but will be interested to, now I know there is a tricky word.... which of course may well help me to get it.

Congrats to our two House Special champions this morning @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo.


----------



## 42istheanswer

4 for Wordle today. Better than the last couple of days


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon guys 

7.7 for me today 

Don't know what is going on, keep dropping like a brick! 1 unit for a Blueberry Muffin and was down in the 4's an hour later despite 2 jelly babies before bolusing and eating straight away as I dropped yesterday  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> 7.7 for me today
> 
> Don't know what is going on, keep dropping like a brick! 1 unit for a Blueberry Muffin and was down in the 4's an hour later despite 2 jelly babies before bolusing and eating straight away as I dropped yesterday  xx


I'm the other way today. Onto my fourth correction this morning already and I only had 10g carbs for breakfast. Would happily swap you 4 extra spikes in the stomach for a blueberry muffin and a couple of JBs


----------



## Kaylz

@rebrascora sorry to hear your needing a few corrections, hopefully they come down soon 

To be honest despite numerous changes in the way I've been doing things I've been needing a minimum of 10 jelly babies every day for a few days now so I'm a little fed up of it and we're both pretty useless and feeling sorry for ourselves today, me because I'm totally Drained with this everyday and Bruce because he had another bad reaction at work yesterday and his hand and neck etc are still swollen so we're curled up on the sofa after dinner grumping xx


----------



## Colin g

Just waiting to get my COVID booster Any of you folks out there in diabetes land had any issues with it


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi all
3.7 this morning at 07:20 when the Libre alarm woke me ahead of the proper alarm at 7:30.  This sensor only came online in the wee small hours as I only applied it at bedtime having forgotten that my change day had moved forward by 2 days due to a sensor finishing early.  Blood test said 4.1.

Late posting as I had a diabetes annual review with the consultant at 10:50 at the county hospital.  The drive is actually only 30 mins but you have to allow an hour as traffic can be dire.  Made it in 31 minutes this morning and sat in the car park for half an hour - thank goodness the diabetes centre has it's own free car park!

It was the first time I met with this new consultant and he's very nice, a different kettle of fish from "Mr Pompous who only believes in Hba1cs rather than Libre records".  Long and short of it, apparently my control is excellent and I should stop beating myself up about blips.  I have to say there are people on this forum who beat me into a cocked hat, but perhaps compared with the people they see at the clinic then my control may be very good.  So I went away with a gold star and came home and cooked a full meal as we were both starving by then (1pm).  Off out tonight to see a favourite swing band and therefore won't be having more than a snack later.

Congratulations to @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.

@Kaylz just hugs, hope things improve for you soon.

@eggyg are you sure they were security people?  Never seen security on my way out of an airport after a flight, but customs can be evil and really do have fun tossing people's suitcases into complete disarray.  I even caught one sniffing my underwear once - but that was in a 3rd world country.  I remember another time they were having an argument with the woman in front of me about how much her tennis balls cost and all I could think was "blooming hurry up" as my smuggled highly dutiable tin of caviar was sliding down the inside of my tights.  Fortunately I got away before it slid into sight below my skirt hem.


----------



## Michael12421

Colin g said:


> Just waiting to get my COVID booster Any of you folks out there in diabetes land had any issues with it


Yes I have had 4 days of pain and discomfort from my shoulder to my fingers.  Didn't get any of this with my first two shots and the three boosters I have had.  Hope that you get none of this.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> I remember another time they were having an argument with the woman in front of me about how much her tennis balls cost and all I could think was "blooming hurry up" as my smuggled highly dutiable tin of caviar was sliding down the inside of my tights. Fortunately I got away before it slid into sight below my skirt hem.


Oh, this did give me a belly laugh! Thanks so much for that Patti. Also really pleased that your new consultant is an improvement on the last and was so supportive. My consultant is the same in bigging me up even when I disappointed about my HbA1c not being lower. I know my TIR is always really good but for some reason I don't seem to be able to get down to under 50 HbA1c without lots of hypos and we both agree that is not ideal. 
Anyway, I am delighted that you have someone positive and supportive now.
Hope you have a great time tonight. Will you be dancing or just listening to the music?


----------



## TinaD

Colin g said:


> Just waiting to get my COVID booster Any of you folks out there in diabetes land had any issues with it


No problem with the booster but caught a nasty cold from all the people at the venue.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Hi all
> 3.7 this morning at 07:20 when the Libre alarm woke me ahead of the proper alarm at 7:30.  This sensor only came online in the wee small hours as I only applied it at bedtime having forgotten that my change day had moved forward by 2 days due to a sensor finishing early.  Blood test said 4.1.
> 
> Late posting as I had a diabetes annual review with the consultant at 10:50 at the county hospital.  The drive is actually only 30 mins but you have to allow an hour as traffic can be dire.  Made it in 31 minutes this morning and sat in the car park for half an hour - thank goodness the diabetes centre has it's own free car park!
> 
> It was the first time I met with this new consultant and he's very nice, a different kettle of fish from "Mr Pompous who only believes in Hba1cs rather than Libre records".  Long and short of it, apparently my control is excellent and I should stop beating myself up about blips.  I have to say there are people on this forum who beat me into a cocked hat, but perhaps compared with the people they see at the clinic then my control may be very good.  So I went away with a gold star and came home and cooked a full meal as we were both starving by then (1pm).  Off out tonight to see a favourite swing band and therefore won't be having more than a snack later.
> 
> Congratulations to @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.
> 
> @Kaylz just hugs, hope things improve for you soon.
> 
> @eggyg are you sure they were security people?  Never seen security on my way out of an airport after a flight, but customs can be evil and really do have fun tossing people's suitcases into complete disarray.  I even caught one sniffing my underwear once - but that was in a 3rd world country.  I remember another time they were having an argument with the woman in front of me about how much her tennis balls cost and all I could think was "blooming hurry up" as my smuggled highly dutiable tin of caviar was sliding down the inside of my tights.  Fortunately I got away before it slid into sight below my skirt hem.


They may have thought you were a frog if the caviar had dribbled down your legs.
My friend elderly mum brought 3 bottles of over proof rum back from Jamica in her suitcase. I suppose she thought they wouldn't bother with a little old lady.


----------



## freesia

Wordle in 5, not a great starting word today.

Congrats to @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.

@Pattidevans you have made me giggle with the caviar!


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> They may have thought you were a frog if the caviar had dribbled down your legs.
> My friend elderly mum brought 3 bottles of over proof rum back from Jamica in her suitcase. I suppose she thought they wouldn't bother with a little old lady.


And did she get away with it??


----------



## 42istheanswer

Colin g said:


> Just waiting to get my COVID booster Any of you folks out there in diabetes land had any issues with it


I didn't - just a slightly sore arm for a couple of days as a side effect, nothing to write home about


----------



## MikeyBikey

Was wondering if it was worth starting a separate thread for Wordle/Quordle as people's results are getting lost in the breakfast time BG thread. 

Any thoughts?

Am also reading a book where the detective is Type 1. Will review when I have finished.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> It is probably harder to avoid leaving DNA evidence than fingerprints these days. They can pick up and identify the teeny tiniest traces of it.
> Mine are all worn off probably due to long term steroid cream use as a child and the skin on my hands being hard and dry.
> It is something I am aware of because we used to practice on each other when we were trained to take fingerprints back in the day when I was policing and my poor partner in training was unable to get anything remotely acceptable from my fingers.   It does worry me a bit if we ever come to widespread use of biometric identification.


Didn’t know you were a police officer Barbara. Were you in the horse riding dept, I’m sure there’s a name for it? 
I have fingerprint recognition on my iPhone and iPad and if I’ve been bleaching or had my hands in water a lot, it won’t recognise my finger for ages. Mr Eggy looses his when he’s been DIYing, like sandpapering. But as you say DNA is the way now so I think we’d all better be good boys and girls.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Hi all
> 3.7 this morning at 07:20 when the Libre alarm woke me ahead of the proper alarm at 7:30.  This sensor only came online in the wee small hours as I only applied it at bedtime having forgotten that my change day had moved forward by 2 days due to a sensor finishing early.  Blood test said 4.1.
> 
> Late posting as I had a diabetes annual review with the consultant at 10:50 at the county hospital.  The drive is actually only 30 mins but you have to allow an hour as traffic can be dire.  Made it in 31 minutes this morning and sat in the car park for half an hour - thank goodness the diabetes centre has it's own free car park!
> 
> It was the first time I met with this new consultant and he's very nice, a different kettle of fish from "Mr Pompous who only believes in Hba1cs rather than Libre records".  Long and short of it, apparently my control is excellent and I should stop beating myself up about blips.  I have to say there are people on this forum who beat me into a cocked hat, but perhaps compared with the people they see at the clinic then my control may be very good.  So I went away with a gold star and came home and cooked a full meal as we were both starving by then (1pm).  Off out tonight to see a favourite swing band and therefore won't be having more than a snack later.
> 
> Congratulations to @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo on the HS.
> 
> @Kaylz just hugs, hope things improve for you soon.
> 
> @eggyg are you sure they were security people?  Never seen security on my way out of an airport after a flight, but customs can be evil and really do have fun tossing people's suitcases into complete disarray.  I even caught one sniffing my underwear once - but that was in a 3rd world country.  I remember another time they were having an argument with the woman in front of me about how much her tennis balls cost and all I could think was "blooming hurry up" as my smuggled highly dutiable tin of caviar was sliding down the inside of my tights.  Fortunately I got away before it slid into sight below my skirt hem.


You’ve got me wondering now. He maybe wandered in off the street looking for dirty undies!   Luckily almost all mine were clean! I was just worried about the knife!

Caviar in your tights, whatever next?


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> Didn’t know you were a police officer Barbara. Were you in the horse riding dept, I’m sure there’s a name for it?
> I have fingerprint recognition on my iPhone and iPad and if I’ve been bleaching or had my hands in water a lot, it won’t recognise my finger for ages. Mr Eggy looses his when he’s been DIYing, like sandpapering. But as you say DNA is the way now so I think we’d all better be good boys and girls.


No, not mounted branch.... regular "Beat Bobby".... a bit of a rarity these days! 
Mounted branch not real policing in my opinion and very much dead men's shoes to get into it, but Durham lost their mounted branch when the horse box needed renewing and someone in head office realized that you could buy 10 panda cars for the cost of one lorry and all you got for that money and the 4 long serving police officers' salaries... plus a groom.. and the keep of 5 horses, was a bit of PR ... and the section bit the dust. If they had put themselves out a bit and done back shifts patrolling problem estates or town centres on a weekend etc, it might have given them a fighting chance but they had a cushy number doing school visits and working 9-5 Mon-Fri every week and in the end they got the chop. It didn't help that Durham don't have a premier league football club so they were not required for regular public order control. It's a shame but not surprising.


----------



## Wannie

Very late today, forgot to post, had my granddaughters overnight and a school run to do this morning.
Looks as if the cold tummy bug is on its way thank goodness 
It was 4.8 for me this morning at 5.45am


----------



## rebrascora

Just got around to Quordle. Managed it in 8 and I got the top right hand tricky one with my first attempt at that particular word but overall 8th try and I only had one gold vowel which made me scratch my head a bit but limited options with letters left, so managed to get it after a minute of puzzling over it.


----------



## Gwynn

You know, people responding to my HS really cheers me up. Thanks to you all.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 5.5. Up at silly o'clock to turn up CH - decidedly chilly this a.m.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 11.6.  Forgot to bolus for dinner last night.


----------



## ColinUK

Colin g said:


> Just waiting to get my COVID booster Any of you folks out there in diabetes land had any issues with it


Ran BG a little higher for a few days after my boosters but nothing else really.


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning which isn’t too bad considering I’ve had about 2 hours of sleep and the rest of the time I’ve been reading or resting with my eyes closed in bed listening to the World Service.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Forgot to grab kit when I went to the loo so will wait a while as can't be bothered to do another transfer. Will start a Wordlem/Quordle tread shortly.

Here's the linker: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/wordle-quordle-thread.102618/


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

It is bucketing it down this morning. No walking in that! And it is unusually datk too.

BG 4.9
BP 119/77
Pulse 62

Rocket is mostly mended. Almost ready for launch. I need to make a box for it but the local wood shop is closed and I have no cardboard (I think).

So today will be all about improvising a strong box for the rocket to give as a present.

Yesterday I had a bit of a shock. Got up and the sight in my right eye was very very blurry. Glasses didn't help. The other eye was finre. It did worry me. Thankfully, but very slowly, over the following few hours the blurriness went away. Not sure what had caused it but jolly glad it fixed itself.

Made egg noodles and mushrooms for tea but put too much salt in it. Doh! It was ok...just 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It is bucketing it down this morning. No walking in that! And it is unusually datk too.
> 
> BG 4.9
> BP 119/77
> Pulse 62
> 
> Rocket is mostly mended. Almost ready for launch. I need to make a box for it but the local wood shop is closed and I have no cardboard (I think).
> 
> So today will be all about improvising a strong box for the rocket to give as a present.
> 
> Yesterday I had a bit of a shock. Got up and the sight in my right eye was very very blurry. Glasses didn't help. The other eye was finre. It did worry me. Thankfully, but very slowly, over the following few hours the blurriness went away. Not sure what had caused it but jolly glad it fixed itself.
> 
> Made egg noodles and mushrooms for tea but put too much salt in it. Doh! It was ok...just
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


Hopefully whatever happened with your eye was nothing serious and was just one of those weird things our bodies do from time to time.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.3 first thing. 

Today should be very exciting - the little seaside village that I live in has been hosting the world - yes world! - Coastal Rowing competition for the past week and this weekend it’s the world - yes world! - final of a soon-to-be-new-Olympic sport called Beach Sprint. Basically, four rowers and a cox row a tea-tray hell for leather out to sea, go thru a slalom, do a sharp turn, then row back towards the beach without easing up until they hit the beach (literally), then one of them jumps out and runs for the finish line. I watched a training session yesterday and it’s very exciting...a bit like a kids’ party game exciting.  If the rain holds off, I’ll be down the beach watching...
Enjoy your weekends folks.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. Complicated logistics today. Son and daughter are meeting here to go to a local beer festival, then sleep at our house. OH is still testing positive for Covid. We are all going to a family wedding next weekend, so kids don’t want to catch it now. So will spend this evening and tomorrow morning with everyone trying to keep apart, I get the feeling it’s going to turn into a Brian Rix farce (for those old enough to have heard of him) with people exiting smartly through one door as someone else enters by another.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.9 on this very wet morning. 36 hours we’ve been home and all it’s done is rain! I told you I’d be whinging. The poor Portuguese are desperate for rain, if they don’t get any soon next summer is going to be problematic for them. Like lots of countries I expect. 

Today I am mostly going to be drinking. I’m off “out, out” with some former colleagues. 1pm!  Blimey, I’m not feeling it to be fair, but I’m sure when I get a bacon sarnie into me, a shower, my new Tesco frock on ( which I bought yesterday whilst doing the grocery shopping and haven’t tried on) I’ll be fine. I will be home for Strictly, although I haven’t watched last weeks yet and don’t know who went out, so shhh! I’ll have to try and squeeze it in this morning.

Have a great day. See you all tomorrow, all bright eyed and bushy tailed, I hope.
@Bloden your  day sounds fab, swap? 
@Robin as long as no one’s trousers are around any ankles all will be fine!


----------



## rayray119

It was 9 I had a stack last name night in what was supposed to be before bed as I was 5.2 letter on it the night I got to to 10.6 so did a correction which evet didn't do much but or it went back up again not to worry though I'll do that increase tonight.

Ive actually signed up for diabetes and tech conference even though I'm not on any tech I'm still kind of interested.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 

New sensor says 8.8, finger prick 7.4, not too far apart but hopefully as it beds in more it will be closer. The last few have been fairly spot on so fingers crossed. I did think this one was a dud initially. After thr hours activation was over, it kept flashing the 10 minute thing for another hour before it finally started. Funny, i said to hubby that i might have to ring Abbott on Monday before it finally scanned.

Cleaning, changing the bed and washing to be done today. I'd much rather be doing what you're up to today @Bloden and @eggyg! @eggyg the outings you're not looking forward to are usually the best. Enjoy.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you are planning.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> @Robin as long as no one’s trousers are around any ankles all will be fine!


My thoughts exactly! I’d put a reference to trousers in my post, but deleted it in case nobody got the reference and thought I was some sort of weirdo (well, people may think that anyway…)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Robin said:


> I get the feeling it’s going to turn into a Brian Rix farce . . .


Don't you need to have the vicar round for tea as well? 

5.4 for me this cold morning.

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone, 6.4 today for me.

As posted on another thread I had a dietician appointment yesterday and was met by my DSN for the same meeting.  Not seen her before as all previous appointments had been by phone, so that was really great.  Even better she couldn’t praise me enough for how my Libre charts are and how my control is obviously improving since I started on Libre in July.  Still feeling chuffed and lots more confident that what I am doing is right for me.  

Hope everyone has a good day today and enjoys the weekend, despite the dreary skies and rain!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning. 11.8 - got last night's (delivered) takeaway wrong and an upset tum as well. Never used them before and never will again!


----------



## gll

7.8 for me. Had a takeaway too (not upset tum, just didn't love it). Guess I bolused about right for it. Only really +1 from what I would expect so taking that win.


----------



## Barrowman

MikeyBikey said:


> Was wondering if it was worth starting a separate thread for Wordle/Quordle as people's results are getting lost in the breakfast time BG thread.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Am also reading a book where the detective is Type 1. Will review when I have finished.


That sounds like a good idea to me.

It was a 5.4 for me at 8.00 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> My thoughts exactly! I’d put a reference to trousers in my post, but deleted it in case nobody got the reference and thought I was some sort of weirdo (well, people may think that anyway…)


Well I must be weird too.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Photo not uploading for some reason, but 5.2 this morning. Plenty of walking later and think I'll try at least part of a pretzel (cheese topped to add some protein and fat to the carbs) later

edit let me add the photo


----------



## Lanny

08:03 BS 6.6 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Haven’t actually had a second search yet for sim card as a) recovering after the set back of being out in the wind & the rain, no innuendos this morning I promise, & b) I got TOTALLY sidetracked & distracted finishing off Ancient Love Poetry! 

Oh! This can be skipped as it’s about Ancient Love Poetry!

I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT! In fact it’s the best Chinese drama I’ve seen since the very beginning in 1983 as a 11 year old watching the very 1st one with the family: I started on the best record breaking The Condor Heroes that to this day is the highest rated drama EVER on HK tv; a rating of 92% meaning out of everyone watching tv, that year when it was on, 9 out of every 10 people watched that drama! 

YES!!! It’s THAT good! I went through the whole gamut of human emotions watching this AND I got a happy ending too: can’t ask for much more than that! Loads of drama in between & loads of discussions, all over the internet, about the whys & wheretofores of the plot! 

It’s been a grand introduction, for me, to this still fairly new genre that’s a progression from the fantasy kung fu of my childhood!  I looked it up & Xianxia is a blend of Chinese legend, mythology, fantasy, kung fu, magic, Taoism & Buddhism!

It’s all very stunning to look at & a really touching & pretty seamless blending of the big soundtrack of songs throughout this drama: it’s the most songs I’ve come across recently; I REALLY hate soundtracks that jars with the drama! Some have & one, Fake Princess, actually made me ALMOST stop watching it altogether: the WAY too modern Mandarin pop jarred SO much with the historical period drama that I muted the sound when a song came up so, I could finish watching the drama to see the ending! 

I’ll just give a wee overview so, I won’t spoil it for any of you that might watch this? And I REALLY recommend this one & would say if you only watch one; this would be that one! Apart from maybe the record holder the Cantonese drama of 1983 The Condor Heroes: it HAS to be THAT one as it’s been remade since then; in Mandarin too & none came anywhere close to the ratings of the 1983 HK Cantonese one! But, then again, maybe not as the special effects would be seriously outdated & the visually gorgeous CGI in Ancient Love Poetry is STUNNING! 

ALP is a love story between a god & a goddess that lasted over 60,000 years in a setting rather like the Chinese version of the gods & goddesses of Mount Olympus in the west!

There are 3 true gods in the god realm that oversees the 3 lower realms:- the immortals that technically live forever but, are not gods; the demons & the mortals meaning humans. In that god realm new gods & goddesses can be cultivated over tens of thousands of years by immortals after they pass a god trail of 25 lightning strikes but, they’re all lower in power & rank than the true gods.

There’s going to be a 4th true god, goddess actually, but, at only 10,000, or 1 Wan is the Chinese unit/denomination of ten thousand/s that the west don’t have, years old she’s not a god yet. Two of the true gods brought her up, the gods take hundreds & thousands of years to grow up, & in her adolescence want her to be trained by the 3rd very aloof true god as she’s to be the chief god of chaos above the lot of them! 

All of this is because there’s a BIG disaster that’s been foretold for 100,000 years, The Tribulation of Chaos, that would wipe out everything: the god realm, the lower realms & all existence, basically, that only the chief goddess of Chaos can avert.

So, Bai Jue the true god of war, whose power is of fire, the most powerful of the 3 is tricked/coerced into training Shang Gu, the chief goddess to be, whose power is to be chaos, by the other 2 saying shes obedient, docile etc etc & would never be a bother: the complete opposite as she’s been spoilt, wilful, pampered etc etc; as 1 of them is saying this to Bai Jue, called by all of them as the ice cube for his aloof coldness & impartiality, the other one turns his head & winces unseen by BJ! 

So, Shang Gu, SG, is taken on by BJ as a disciple & master apprenticeship! He very quickly learns the truth of SG’s personality & the two bicker as he teaches her about the 3 realms, the responsibility etc etc! The two start to understand each other, eventually, & falling for other as she first becomes a god, he secretly flew up above the clouds to take the brunt of the lightning strikes off her while she thinks she’s SO lucky that not one of the strikes actually hit her!  Then, goes off to the nether world of demons to cultivate her power of chaos for 1,000 years. When she comes back having cultivated her full power she becomes the chief goddess & everyone bows down to her as the foretold Tribulation of Chaos comes upon them!

But, it turns out that the 3 realms can only be saved if the chief goddess sacrifices herself, disappear into dust, becomes nothing, allows the tribulation to shatter her soul so she can’t reincarnate: the ultimate death you can’t come back from. BJ only finds this out with 2 days to go & tries his best to stop SG but, she figured it out too & knew he’d try to stop her so, incapacitated him as she’s more powerful than him now! He could only watch her die in front of him! The god realm is attacked by demons afterwards & gods & goddesses are killed, yes the gods & immortals have an infinite lifespan but, they can still be killed, & BJ dies as well, protecting the 3 realms as SG’s last words to him is to protect them for her, & his last words are “I did it”! That’s the long 15.5 episodes of backstory.

Now, from the 2nd half of episode 16 the main bulk of the drama begins 60,000 years later after the fall of the god realm that’s now been closed off from the 3 realms.

Two immortals Hou Chi, looks exactly like Shan Gu, & Qing Mu, looks exactly like Bai Jue, meet each other & QM feels a familiarity with her straight away & is attracted to her but, HC doesn’t & thinks he’s a shameless pervert! 

QM keeps pursuing HC as they both slowly start having memories of SG & BJ & they start questioning, as is everyone around them is too, are they the reincarnated BJ & SG? HC gets to know QM, comes around & falls for him too. That’s the middle part of the drama: the romance if Qing Mu & Hou Chi! All with the backdrop of who are they, will they be replaced by BJ & SG, disappear, die basically, if they’re reincarnations & the spirits of the true gods wake up within them?

I’m just going to leave out the last part as I don’t want to spoil it for anyone who wants to watch it where all these questions are answered! With loads of drama, touching, tragic, comdeic, angst & philosophical moments!

I LOVED IT! I took my time here watching everything in one go on round 1 as my Mandarin really has improved a lot & I’m glad I did! Now, I’ll have a wee mini break to reflect on my own conclusions, there’s lots of different opinions on that as people discuss this on the internet as this is a MASSIVE hit both inside China & globally outside! WILL have a search for that sim card at some point & then, enjoy another round, or two or three, of watching this OUTSTANDING drama again! 

WOW!  It took me SO long to post this! Oops!

No wonder my stomach eruptions are getting seismic, I’m just noticing now as I come to the end! I must test again for any DP before eating breakfast!


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 for me according to Libre. 4.9 finger prick, so not particularly concerned about this morning's reading apart from damaging my stats again.   

Got Wordle on the last attempt. As others.... just too many options and kept choosing the wrong one. I hate those ones where there is no skill or head scratching involved. A rare fail at Quordle for me today, but I got Octordle in 11 which is about normal..... I guess I need to migrate to the new thread....

Congrats to @42istheanswer on your House Special this morning.


----------



## Leadinglights

My other half is still in hospital (two weeks now) but a bit of better news yesterday morning.
When they looked at the CT on Monday, they could see what they call a stump appendix which can be left when somebody has had their appendix removed which he had 50 years ago, and they think it may be implicated in the current issue as the colon didn't seem as damaged as they would have expected but there was an area of infection which they said would need a drain. That was not organised until Thursday but when they took him down to radiology there was some confusion as apparently somebody had 'exploded ' in the CT scanner and they had to do a full-scale decontamination, so he lost the slot. However, when they took him down yesterday morning, they said the abscess had gone and he didn't need a drain. So that turned out for the best.
He will still be in until at least Monday as he is still on the nutrient IV drip and antibiotics but is waiting to hear what the next step in in the treatment. Apparently, they are going to have a case conference to discuss on going treatment options. He may be a medical phenomenon if it turns out to be the stump appendicitis as there are only a few cases recorded.
He is staying reasonably cheerful given the circumstances.
He has been allowed 'soft' foods including syrup sponge and custard.


----------



## Lanny

10:45 BS 8.3 Well that’s what you get with over 2 hours of DP! 

Will add a correction to breakfast NR now & eat!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Washing blowing gently in the breeze and sunshine. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 8.1 after a KFC yesterday, my bro was hankering for one so I went with it. So expensive for what it is.  Back to the Slimfast... have a great day all.


----------



## Lanny

A bit of indulgence seems to be quite catching at the moment!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, started off with clear blue sky, but has clouded over a bit since.  Forecast says a tiny spot of rain at 13:00.

5.3 this morning after 2 x JB and about 1/3rd of a stem ginger cookie at 4:30 as I was 4.1.  Love the alarms helping me ward off hypos, but curse them when they interrupt my sleep!

@42istheanswer congratulations on the HS

@rebrascora the band was inside the pub, there is little room for dancing - about 6 people can get up.  I did dance twice though.  In summer when it's outside there is plenty of room if you don't mind dancing on pebbles.  It was a good night though and we just had some toast when we got home,  so was glad we'd had a full meal at lunchtime.

@Robin good luck with the farce.... I remember Mr Rix's productions well.

Well, off into town this afternoon for a minor bit of shopping and pick up my script then meeting friends for a drink before a quiet night in later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Leadinglights said:


> I wear rimless and they are varifocals. astonishing how no rim costs more than with rim.
> I took some of my old pairs (at least 4) to Specsavers for their charity collection.


when I ordered my latest pair of varifocals, I did ask about rather than having new frames having the existing frames reglazed, this they told me was available but would’ve £20 more than having new lenses put in new frames which seems quite a waste, I didn’t  realise supersavers still collected old glasses for charity, I should look into giving several pairs


----------



## goodybags

gll said:


> Hey all 6.5
> So DNS phoned me with a no to lilbre (and shes frustrated with me on that answer as she knows how much I get from it).
> 
> Anyone know if there is special funding or a way to appeal? I'm sure I have read that there are ways.


I’m not sure where the logic is in where and how the decide who gets fundin, I know somebody who has tried but can’t get her libre funded (she’s T1 and she self funds her libre) 
however a colleague of my wife’s is T2 and she has a libre that is funded, 
both these people would be under the same health authority.


----------



## Leadinglights

goodybags said:


> I’m not sure where the logic is in where and how the decide who gets fundin, I know somebody who has tried but can’t get her libre funded (she’s T1 and she self funds her libre)
> however a colleague of my wife’s is T2 and she has a libre that is funded,
> both these people would be under the same health authority.


They need to shout and scream. And take the guidelines along next time they have their appointment.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Leadinglights said:


> They need to shout and scream. And take the guidelines along next time they have their appointment.


And (a tip from Partha Kar) say it's standard care now (rather than saying it's best practice). (And contact Partha Kar to help if they're still resisting presuming they're in England.)


----------



## Proud to be erratic

@goodybags, tell them to delay no more. Don't wait for the next appointment. Challenge this now, thereby showing that they are determined to not be trampled on. Quote the NICE Guidelines from this year and link that to Partha Kar's observation today that this is no no more standard care. Demand, courteously, explanation for the decision, providing something specific to appeal against.


----------



## Wannie

5.7 when I took mine at 7.25 this morning after a horrendous night with what I now think is a gastric flu type bug, spoke too soon when I said I thought it had gone :-( 
not wanted to eat much today and really craved a bacon sandwich enjoyed every morsel!!! Didn't do my stomach much good though


----------



## rayray119

Well as I seem to woken up now iill give this reading 6. I do feel a bit odd though so wondering if that means something's happened(or I'm just feeling odd anyway).I did wake up in the middle of the night and was going to check but fell back asleep before I managed.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7


----------



## Lanny

06:51 BS 7.0

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!   

I wake up & the fluttery heart I had all day yesterday seems to be gone: felt very weak, tired & my heart felt very fluttery; HR was up a bit around 90! It’s still 90 just now but, my heart feels more steady & stronger this morning! 

My nose, the narrower right nostril on the side of the gap of the cleft palette, is blocked this morning & after a few gentle exploratory blows it’s clear I’d better NOT blow at all or I’ll end up with a nose bleed? It’s at times like this I REALLY miss sudafed & vicks nose inhaler! But, at least I don’t have a headache that was intermittent all day yesterday! Still haven’t taken any cetirizine, yet as HR is already a bit higher than normal!

So far it’s still a little head cold sniffle & hopefully after a bit more rest in bed, all day duvet day yesterday, it won’t move to chest? Fingers crossed emoji!

Ahhhh! Sitting upright typing this my nose is starting to clear & the blocked feeling is starting to go!  I can feel the blood pressure changing, lessening, inside my nose: I can feel the difference between a lessening pressure & an increasing one just before a nose bleed! It’s a relief that I can blow a little now so, hopefully not long now to be completely unblocked?

Don’t feel up to pulling the bed out yet though or anything that requires an effort as I still feel slightly off but, stronger than yesterday!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Morning everyone.

A chilly start (though not as nippy as recent mornings).

A 5.8 for me this morning.

Hope you feel better soon @Lanny

Scary low @Michael12421  - hope you treated before posting!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all. 8.4 here...which is odd, after yesterday’s increased activity. Oh, der, stupid me, this IS diabetes I’m dealing with LOL.  

I stuck my head out the back door earlier - brrrr. I’m glad I’ll just be watching the Coastal Rowing events later on and not taking part - the sea must be ch-ch-ch-chilly, especially for the teams from places like Egypt, Morocco and Portugal. I hope they’ve had a warm welcome in Wales, at least.

Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## Michael12421

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Scary low @Michael12421  - hope you treated before posting!


Yes I did


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A 10.8. I realised I forgot my Lansoprazole yesterday morning. Wonder if it would have helped my "takeaway" tum? :-


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Whoop!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.4 here, Unusually low for me.
Ooh, congratulations on the HS, @Northerner !


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very late up at 6:30am. Then mucked about for a good 30 minutes before doing the blood test....

BG 5.2 again. Yessss!!! What happened to any dawn effect?
BP 118/74
Pulse 59

Actually got round to mending the rocket yesterday !!!!



Now, today I must make a box for it and then wrap it up. The box will be made from 2 large cardboard boxes kindly given to me by a local gift shop yesterday. Walking them home from the shop in rather windy conditions was a bit tough !!! 

@Michael12421 incredibly low again! Hope you are ok

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## littlevoice359

My current sensor  is actually spot on, for a pleasant change.  I didn't dawdle over breakfast this morning, as I normally would as BS was falling, as you can see, due to a little too much wine last night while watching iSpy (madcap spy spoof with Melissa McCarthy, Rose Byrne and Jason Statham - pure fluff but funny).  I'll be keeping the OJ handy too, just in case the morning is a little bumpy.


----------



## Robin

Congratulations, @Gwynn !


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, clear skies, chilly breeze and BG of 5.9, could be worse. 
Spent a lot of Friday trying to get insurance cover for the boys to fell some trees - eventually found the problem as neither has a valid certificate for all chainsaw work - Alex has only done crosscut course, not felling, and apparently the Ukrainians don't bother about such things. I knew I was covered by the agricultural exemption but didn't recall that it was time limited. Seems silly that I am allowed to climb/fell/cut up etc  at 75 as I started using a chainsaw before 1998....the boys would then have been 6 and 14. So I took the opportunity to uprate my public liability and spent most of yesterday searching for contractors. The minimum quotes made my eyes water.
On a positive note the nebuliser seems to be doing the trick - still got soreness on right side, particularly on deep breaths, but much better and reduced sputum, and walk seems to be increasing in speed and duration. Made it down to the hens without having to stop. Today have 2 rails to replace on fence which will give me a chance to play with my new toys - new cordless impact driver and drill replacing the old friend which died after many years. New ones are much lighter - hope they last as long or at least see me out.
Off to cook up a nice rib eye steak for breakfast. Have a happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.3 AND a lie in! Was it the Pinot Grigio I wonder?

Had a good afternoon with my friends, home for 5.30 but still didn’t get last week’s Strictly watched so didn’t watch last night’s, so still shhh! 

Domestic stuff today, make cauliflower soup, a gingerbread or courgette cake, can’t decide but as we came home to a huge courgette, which had obviously been hiding, and two smaller ones they need used up. Then ironing ( I’ll watch Strictly then, hopefully) and then a nice Sunday dinner of lamb chops, roasties and lots of vegetables with a redcurrant jus. 

Well done @Northerner and @Gwynn on your HSs today. 
@TinaD i need a lie down after hearing  all that. You’re an inspiration.

 Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## rebrascora

Morning all.

Afraid I am giving @Michael12421 a little competition in the low levels stakes this morning...... 2.5 on my Libre   when I woke up all warm and cosy after a lovely deep sleep.... and half the night in the red.  Finger prick double check gave me a rather less scary 3.8 but still not good. I am really surprised at this as I fully expected to be high because I didn't inject any evening Levemir. Levels were a bit low towards bedtime 4.3 (according to Libre so probably nearer 5.5) so I had a square of dark choc and a couple of spoons of peanut butter and as I climbed into bed I realized that I hadn't had my Levemir but levels were still only 4.7. Didn't want to start eating JBs when I had just cleaned my teeth, so decided not to inject any evening insulin and fully expected that levels would just drift slowly upwards overnight. Wrong!  I have cut my morning Levemir by 2 this morning and will see how that goes, but generally I have been needing corrections during the day the last few days. No doubt it will all come right eventually, but this morning I have a new personal worst of 13% in the red for the last 7 days according to Libre . New sensor in 30mins, so hope this one brings me better results.

Many congratulations to @Gwynn and @Northerner on your House Specials this morning. That is one very impressive flatfish Alan!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Edit:*
Congratulations to my fellow HSers @Northerner & @Gwynn & @Eternal422  below. 

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  Little bit of a lie in this morning and guess what?  5.2!

So I join the ranks today along with @Northerner , @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo congratulations all!

Flu jab later today and an unplanned trip to Specsavers to see if they can rescue a scratched lens on my reading glasses (adding air into the car tyres then trying to carry inflator, glasses, keys, etc. back into the house I dropped the glasses and they, of course, landed on the lenses on some stones).  I suspect I’ll end up having to buy new glasses, oh well!

Then a visit to my parents whom we haven’t seen for a few weeks now due to my wife having had a covid outbreak at work and us wanting to be ultra careful and not give them anything especially as they are in their 90s (luckily we were both ok and didn’t catch it but it meant my wife was in PPE for a couple of weeks at work).

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8 8 this morning . Shot up to 16 last night . Blame the COVID booster I had Friday . See what today brings . Have fun everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Congrats to @Northerner @Gwynn @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Eternal422 on your HS.

I woke to 9.8 this morning. Despite 3 (1u) stacked corrections last night after tea, levels stayed up all evening and overnight. I wonder if i'm coming down with sonething as they've been higher since Thursday night and corrections don't seem to be doing much.

Only a bit of ironing to do this morning. When hubby gets back from work we may go out somewhere if the weather stays as it is atm, btight sunshine and pale blue sky, we'll see. 

Have a good day whatever you are planning today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Sun's out but chilly. Looks like a good morning for chopping some kindling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, what a gorgeous day!

4.2 this morning.  I am beginning to see a pattern.  Last night put a -5% temp basal on for 6 hours and got a nice straight line, soon as that finished around 06:00 it started to drop.  So need to adjust basals, though not sure I can do it by 5% given I can only reduce per hour by 0.05u with the Omnipod  rather than 0.01u per hour as I could with the Combo.

Apolgies:  rant follows!
Today I need to go to the Lloyds pharmacy in Sainsbury's with loins girded for a ridiculous scenario.  Last Monday I put in a prescription request for 4 items, which included blood pressure pills (Felodipine) and thyroid meds (Liothyronine and Levothyroxine).  Patient access says all 4 have been prescribed.  On Tuesday I had a phone call from the surgery, they want me to move from 5 mg Liothyronine tablets at £110.04 per 28 (gasp!) to capsules @ £55 per 28.  I am fine with that - in fact I am horrified at the cost! even of the cheaper ones!  I agree and the person on the phone says Lloyds can't supply capsules but do I mind if the script is sent to Boots in town.  I say OK, though it's more difficult for me to get to town rather than Sainsburys.  So on Weds pm I pop into Boots and they deny having any prescription for me, but tell me to ring Lloyds and get them to send it over.  I ring Lloyds who don't seem to know what I am asking, but eventually say they will do it.  I ring Boots and tell them to retrieve the script from the "spine" and say I will pop in on Saturday afternoon.  I took my last BP pill on Friday night.  I went into Boots yesterday who still did not have my script.  Eventually they extract a script for the Liothyronine from the spine and give me 14 tablets.  Apparently despite all the hoo ha, the prescription says it's for the expensive tablets rather than the capsules.  However, the rest of the prescription is missing inc the BP tablets I am desperate for.  The lady in Boots rang Lloyds who deny all knowledge of any prescription for me.  This happens frequently.  My choice was to get on the bus and get off the bus at Sainsburys and then wait an hour for another bus home.  Soooo.... I went straight home and need to go argue the toss this morning when I can go in the car.  Meantime BP is 168/110 this morning.  Talk about frustrated!  

The ridiculous thing is that since my prescription was reduced from 10mg Liothyronine when I was splitting the much cheaper 20mg tablets, no one has given me a blood test for the breakdown of TSH/T3/T4 to see if 5mg is working, because apparently the test is expensive.

Anyway, sorry to bore the pants off you.

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo @Eternal422 @Northerner and @Gwynn  - what a bumper crop of HSs.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning folks

7.0 for me 

Had mum up for tea again last night, she's said she's already ordered a present for my birthday next month as she was a bit concerned about leaving it too long (my birthday is the 15th and the possible strike dates are a lot of days running up to it) she thinks she'll ping me some money for wax melts too, off me she got £20 account funds for a wax melt vendor, a book, a box of dairy milk and a wee box of wax melts sent to hers so we're as bad as each other there but Bruce is getting into choosing as well so that's nice lol

Also chilled and had a vanilla vodka and diet coke on Friday and last night, my how things are changing xxxx


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, what a gorgeous day!
> 
> 4.2 this morning.  I am beginning to see a pattern.  Last night put a -5% temp basal on for 6 hours and got a nice straight line, soon as that finished around 06:00 it started to drop.  So need to adjust basals, though not sure I can do it by 5% given I can only reduce per hour by 0.05u with the Omnipod  rather than 0.01u per hour as I could with the Combo.
> 
> Apolgies:  rant follows!
> Today I need to go to the Lloyds pharmacy in Sainsbury's with loins girded for a ridiculous scenario.  Last Monday I put in a prescription request for 4 items, which included blood pressure pills (Felodipine) and thyroid meds (Liothyronine and Levothyroxine).  Patient access says all 4 have been prescribed.  On Tuesday I had a phone call from the surgery, they want me to move from 5 mg Liothyronine tablets at £110.04 per 28 (gasp!) to capsules @ £55 per 28.  I am fine with that - in fact I am horrified at the cost! even of the cheaper ones!  I agree and the person on the phone says Lloyds can't supply capsules but do I mind if the script is sent to Boots in town.  I say OK, though it's more difficult for me to get to town rather than Sainsburys.  So on Weds pm I pop into Boots and they deny having any prescription for me, but tell me to ring Lloyds and get them to send it over.  I ring Lloyds who don't seem to know what I am asking, but eventually say they will do it.  I ring Boots and tell them to retrieve the script from the "spine" and say I will pop in on Saturday afternoon.  I took my last BP pill on Friday night.  I went into Boots yesterday who still did not have my script.  Eventually they extract a script for the Liothyronine from the spine and give me 14 tablets.  Apparently despite all the hoo ha, the prescription says it's for the expensive tablets rather than the capsules.  However, the rest of the prescription is missing inc the BP tablets I am desperate for.  The lady in Boots rang Lloyds who deny all knowledge of any prescription for me.  This happens frequently.  My choice was to get on the bus and get off the bus at Sainsburys and then wait an hour for another bus home.  Soooo.... I went straight home and need to go argue the toss this morning when I can go in the car.  Meantime BP is 168/110 this morning.  Talk about frustrated!
> 
> The ridiculous thing is that since my prescription was reduced from 10mg Liothyronine when I was splitting the much cheaper 20mg tablets, no one has given me a blood test for the breakdown of TSH/T3/T4 to see if 5mg is working, because apparently the test is expensive.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to bore the pants off you.
> 
> Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo @Eternal422 @Northerner and @Gwynn  - what a bumper crop of HSs.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.


How frustrating!! I hope you get it sorted out quickly!


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> Also chilled and had a vanilla vodka and diet coke on Friday and last night, my how things are changing


Nice to know you are chilling


----------



## Michael12421

@Pattidevans 

Forgive me.I have been out of the UK for so long.  Why are you paying for prescription medicines?


----------



## Barrowman

And a 4.6 for me this fine sunny morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Michael12421 said:


> @Pattidevans
> 
> Forgive me.I have been out of the UK for so long.  Why are you paying for prescription medicines?


I'm not @Michael12421 I am quoting the prices to the NHS - which my surgery bears the brunt of in their budget.


----------



## gll

Late posting, was too sleepy to put words together properly when I got up   
was 6.5


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Oh, Patti! I don't blame you being extremely frustrated. Personally I think this is the problem caused by privatization and therefore choice with many things.... including essential services and rail. Too easy for one party to blame another, poorer communication and no accountability and you end up chasing your tail trying to fix a problem they caused when it all goes wrong.
Can totally understand where you are coming from about the cost of testing potentially being more cost effective than remaining on the current expensive regime too, but no doubt the person who orders the medication has no say over the testing.

I am lucky in that my GP practice also runs a pharmacy within the practice and whilst we do have a choice to opt out I believe, I think it is far easier to remain there so that if there are any queries, it is much easier to sort and if they can't supply anything (like when HRT was in very short supply) they give me script to hawk around other pharmacies to obtain it. My GP surgery is very well run thankfully and seems to adopt forward thinking practices like econsult from the earliest opportunity as well as retaining normal services for those who struggle with the modern tech. Modern innovation coupled with old fashioned values. Best of both worlds.


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans our chemist situation is a bit of a nightmare.

My usual chemist is closed currently after a fire a couple of doors down (incidentally I used to live in a flat above there and worked there before I had my daughter too) so everyone is using the only other chemist in town which has them running behind on everything.

Took me 3 weeks to get my needle script sorted (they did do me an emergency scrip with a replacement brand so can't fault them there) but as a bus not a car traveller, its no as easy as staff think to just keep popping in and trying to solve issues like missing items or whole scripts. My son often tries to pickup for me but he doesn't know enough as to what he is picking up and how to advocate for me when there are missing items.
We have a local eco/e-bike powered collection service for scripts. While I trust them to do the job, there have been so many screw ups, I need to pick it up myself these days.
Calling the GPs can be a 30 min ordeal to track down stuff too.
When it was the usual 2 chemists they have time to help track stuff down.
No ones fault but still worrisome so I am being early with everything to make sure I have a buffer.


----------



## freesia

The pharmacy i use is next door to the surgery and i have to drive to get there. 

A few months ago i put in a script on Patient Access which included a new sharps box. A couple of days later I had a call from the chemist saying they were struggling to get the size sharps box and would i like the smaller or bigger or wait until its delivered which could take up to 2 weeks. I opted for the bigger and the pharmacy went back to the surgery to get this prescribed.

The next day i had a text saying the order was ready to pick up so off i went, dropped my full sharps box off at the surgery and went to collect my prescription. Everything was there except the sharps box! When i queried they said that they were still waiting for the ok from the surgery. I rang the prescription clerk at the surgery who said she was still waiting for a GP to sign it off. I thought it would be another day or so for this to happen but just as i got back to the car and about to drive off i had a call from the surgery saying they had put it in front of a GP and it had been sent to the pharmacy so i could pick it up straight away.

I know things aren't always efficient but i couldn't fault them on the speed they got it sorted out.


----------



## Gwynn

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 22498
> *Edit:*
> Congratulations to my fellow HSers @Northerner & @Gwynn & @Eternal422  below.
> 
> Dez


Wow 5.2 is popular today


----------



## 42istheanswer

Bit late posting as got distracted earlier and forgot to post before going to church, but it was 5.0   . Managed to find takers for the leftover lettuce packs from Olio collections this week at church, so I don't have to use them up! Just as well as I have days worth of carrot soup, that I made last night from unclaimed carrot batons on their use by date, to keep me going!


----------



## Pattidevans

rebrascora said:


> I am lucky in that my GP practice also runs a pharmacy within the practice and whilst we do have a choice to opt out I believe, I think it is far easier to remain there so that if there are any queries, it is much easier to sort and if they can't supply anything (like when HRT was in very short supply) they give me script to hawk around other pharmacies to obtain it. My GP surgery is very well run thankfully and seems to adopt forward thinking practices like econsult from the earliest opportunity as well as retaining normal services for those who struggle with the modern tech. Modern innovation coupled with old fashioned values. Best of both worlds.


Barbara, on the whole my GP surgery is wonderful and I wouldn't swap my GP for any tea in China.  There is a pharmacy attached to the surgery but it is a branch of Day-Lewis and not known for it's efficiency.  Plus it is a fair drive from home since we moved out of town.  Lloyds at Sainsburys is much closer and of course there is free parking.  Boots in town is good as a rule, but being in the main street which is pedestrian only requires one to park in an expensive council car park or take the bus - cheaper since I have a bus pass, but more time consuming.


gll said:


> My usual chemist is closed currently after a fire a couple of doors down (incidentally I used to live in a flat above there and worked there before I had my daughter too) so everyone is using the only other chemist in town which has them running behind on everything.


Eeek - a bit of a nightmare!

In the event I went to Lloyds, the nice young man there (there are 2 - the other is a jobsworth) said he'd track down my script, told me to go and do my shopping (not that I needed much), found me in the veg aisle and told me he'd found the script and was dispensing it right then.  10 mins later I had my meds!  Apparently they'd refused the script because it had the Liothyronine they couldn't supply and thought that the full script would go to Boots.  Only the Liothyronine did.  

Yippeee... problem solved.


----------



## Wannie

very late posting for me again, 4.9 this morning at 7.45am


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 6.1, black dark outside, been awake since 12.30 with coughing and pain in right side of chest and under shoulder blade- maybe overdid it yesterday. Fixed last 2 fence rails, re-hung the barn doors - new impact driver lovely and light as well as powerful - then brought up the absolute last of the logs from the bottom track and prepared them for splitting/stacking. Wretched contractor who promised to call regarding remaining trees was a no show. 

Finding it difficult to eat sensibly at the moment, yesterday's steak went down the dog, seem to be living on nuts and Greek yoghurt. Bought some broccoli to make soup but soup without a nice bit of crusty bread is a bit dreary. All in all feeling a bit glum, for which I apologize. 

Wishing everyone a decent week.


----------



## Michael12421

Cood morning - 5.5


----------



## rayray119

It it's 6.9 at moment so that biscuit I had as I only 5.2 after having some stiles for a 4.2 last night wasn't a bad idea.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning  6.1

Yesterday was 6.2 
and Saturday 7. something

been a relaxing weekend for me but full of a cough &cold,
we were almost tempted to turn on the central heating on, 
but both my wife & I resisted in favour of an extra layer, 

hope everybodyshad a great weekend


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.0 here...who knows?!!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A shocking 13.7 and been up in the 14s!! No idea why apart from small hypo an hour before bed. Levels haven't beem great all weekend.

Its so dark out there this morning. Tired and not looking forward to this week at all.


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 this morning.
Cold still lingering.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A higher than of late, 6.8. Maybe at bedtime last night a ginger nut would have sufficed for a 5.2 not a slice of homemade bread toasted with peanut butter! 

Zara day today, we haven’t seen her for more than two weeks, I bet she’s grown and is cheekier than ever, can’t wait. 

Have a Happy Monday all.


----------



## Bloden

Well, what an exciting weekend! The cherry on the top was coming across Steve Backshall on the beach, stripped to the waist, about to throw himself into the sea for a swim. I was in a bit of a rush cos my glucose was trending diagonally downwards but at the sight of his muscles the arrow started trending upwards. Thank you, Steve!


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning!  5.3 (the crowd gasps at such a near miss).

Why are weekends so short?  Oh well, another work week beckons so I best get moving.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here, managed to keep the covidy family member separate from the non-covidy ones, hopefully. Had to laugh, after the comments on farces and trousers round the ankles, which I hadn’t mentioned to her, daughter commented as she set off on foot for the event, 'these new thermal walking leggings are bigger round the waist than my summer pair, I hope they don't slide down while I’m walking there '


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Well, what an exciting weekend! The cherry on the top was coming across Steve Backshall on the beach, stripped to the waist, about to throw himself into the sea for a swim. I was in a bit of a rush cos my glucose was trending diagonally downwards but at the sight of his muscles the arrow started trending upwards. Thank you, Steve!


Was he with his wife? She’s the canoeist/water athlete isn’t she?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.4 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Was he with his wife? She’s the canoeist/water athlete isn’t she?


Yeah, she’s an Olympic champ, so I had a feeling I spot her at some point. I read that she’s near retirement but wants to be involved in Beach Sprint, which is probably going to be a new Olympic sport. I watched the Beach Sprinters in action over the weekend - it’s very exciting especially when the sea’s a bit choppy! The Swedish team took an involuntary dip, brrrrrr.


----------



## rayray119

Yep difinatly do rise in the morning as As 2 hours letter after a bit more sleep before backfast I was 9.6 can't really up my liveimer more as that will cause problems in the night. So just gave to deal with it for now.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning at 7.45am, quiet day to day after a hectic weekend looking after my granddaughters, looked after youngest all day yesterday while Mammy and Daddy took oldest (4.5yrs) to her first karate competition, gold in one category and silver in the other, so proud of her, she's had a great week, her class teacher sent a message to her mammy saying how polite, helpful and caring she was in the classroom.   
Hope everyone has a good day !


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! An awful 12.5! Don't know what's going on. I seemed to be mostly over stomach upset yesterday but woke woke at 3:00 feeling rather nauseous. Settled after a black tea but woke with headache and ready for bed!


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a higher than usual 6.4 this morning, must have been that flake bar I had last night.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 8.4
I'm feeling okay but still waking up with a ton of congestion and mucus. Won't this cold just go away properly.

Oh well, onwards. Coffee needed and got a huge list of stuff to do. Have a local council uplift booked for tomorrow which all need to be curbside tonight. Son and nephew will do the heavy lifting stuff after work but I did "book" some bags of waste to fill up the allowed amount which I need make use of. Have done a bunch of clearing out so all that has to be bagged up today by yours truly.
On a plus, I will get my living room back to normal  Its been the collection place for all the stuff to go for ages.
Now to find the email with the list of everything I actually booked, its been booked for weeks.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@Michael12421 looks like a much better BG reading there

My own BG 4.7

Not a good evening here yesterday sadly 

However, I did manage to make the box for the rocket and wrap it up. I was shattered by the end of it though

Here's a pic of the final result



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## rebrascora

Well it looks like I am late to the party! Everyone on the House Special step yesterday has gone home and I seem to be here forlornly on my own.  There is room for late comers though....anyone care to join me??

Interestingly I took a risk and injected 2 units of Levemir last night despite hypoing on none the night before, but I had dropped my morning dose by 2 units yesterday so overall daily dose was the same, just in different proportions. Very happy with the result. Just wish all my Levemir "educated guesses" were this good!! 
Needless to say, I am liking this new sensor. Hope it has many more House Specials in it. I haven't actually checked it since activating it yesterday morning... and don't want to now in case it is a mile out.


----------



## Colin g

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is ok . 5.8 for me this morning. Get this dog out for it's first walk now


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Sunny and breezy here. Washing on, a good drying day. Got some yew branches to cut up while I'm at it. Might try taking some cuttings as one the hedges is a bit sparse.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, a nice bright day.

5.5 at 08:30 with a straight line.  Hadn't changed my basals, it's such a contrary condition!

Got friends arriving in 5 minutes for a Greek lunch.  Have done a meze, so everyone can help themselves to lots of little dishes.

Congrats to  @rebrascora on the HS.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Nige13

Hey all , mine was 6.4 which is great saying just got back from two weeks all inclusive in Turkey


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora.

Well i just don't know whats going on lately. Since Thursday night my levels have been all over the place! Last night i was in the 14s overnight and woke high this morning. I corrected with breakfast then had a hypo at work followed by a rebound high (i only treated it as usual which should have kept me mid target). I corrected at lunch but was still high when i left work to cone home! Just had anothet unit and its finally starting to come down. 

All these highs and lows are giving me a headache. I think i must be coming down with something, either that or its stress as theres a lot of that atm!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good moaning! An awful 12.5! Don't know what's going on. I seemed to be mostly over stomach upset yesterday but woke woke at 3:00 feeling rather nauseous. Settled after a black tea but woke with headache and ready for bed!


Was a better 7.1 before lunch but something ails me as all this has given me a headache. Did Wordle, Quordle and Octordle but resting my brain for Mastermind and University Challenge. I skip Only Connect as.jt usually doesn't! 

Now to revise periodic table!


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> Now to revise periodic table!


I can recite it up to 32 and then I get lost....


----------



## Leadinglights

Update on other half
The caged lion has been released from hospital, the diagnosis they are going with is stump appendicitis. A very rare complication of a previous appendectomy which he had 50 years ago. They have booked him in for a colonoscopy to investigate further but for now the infection is controlled but he is on low residue diet. Of course, that is completely opposite from what we normally have. It will be a suck it and see what he can tolerate.
He was getting a bit of acid reflux, but they didn't want to give him anything.
He will just have to take it easy to acclimatise to the outside world. 
Onwards and upwards


----------



## 42istheanswer

MikeyBikey said:


> Was a better 7.1 before lunch but something ails me as all this has given me a headache. Did Wordle, Quordle and Octordle but resting my brain for Mastermind and University Challenge. I skip Only Connect as.jt usually doesn't!
> 
> Now to revise periodic table!


Oooh I hadn't realised Only Connect had started again. I'll add that to the iPlayer watch list


----------



## 42istheanswer

Not quite a HS this morning, 5.3. But I'll still happily take that!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Was a better 7.1 before lunch but something ails me as all this has given me a headache. Did Wordle, Quordle and Octordle but resting my brain for Mastermind and University Challenge. I skip Only Connect as.jt usually doesn't!
> 
> Now to revise periodic table!



Well the periodic table came in useful for UC tonight when they asked about Lanthanum and Potassium!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a respectable 5.1 today 

have a podiatrist appointment first thing this morning 
(following on having had ulcer a few months ago) 
it to my untrained eye has all but completely  healed 
hopefully they will be happy when they see my toes

Have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.7. What a difference a decent sleep makes. 22.00p.m-  0600. 
Yesterday could hear the Grim Reaper sharpening his scythe and seem to have decided to lend him a better whetstone: ate a late lunch so carb heavy that it sent my BG up to 16.2 and still at 8.8 at bedtime. Watched daytime TV, a certain inducement to suicide, despite lovely sunshine outside. Head full of fog, body full of pain, lungs full of everything except oxygen. 
This morning left the bed with elan and only the mildest discomfort under right shoulder blade. Mood definitely in the ascendent. Not planning on leaping any tall buildings at a single bound but may well be up to the splitting/stacking that had to be ignored yesterday. May even lure the mare and foal into the yard for worming. Peachy is a doddle but young Primrose has views about mouthfuls of paste...  may settle for offering a pan of nuts and some bonding until a very large friend can pop over and do the dirty deed.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and it’s a oh so close 5.3. 

Today’s  plan has been scuppered.  We were going to pop to the Lake District to catch the autumn colours, we’ve only today and tomorrow free and today is the best of the weather, but we now have a parcel being delivered, I only ordered it yesterday with free postage so wasn’t  expecting it yet. Mr Eggy has now to take his mother to the doctors as the brother that was, now can’t. And we’re getting our annual coal delivery today too. Again, only ordered yesterday! Ah well, maybe next week. Heavy rain and gusty winds tomorrow  so that’s a no go. I’m going to attempt piri piri chicken today, I better get marinading!

Have a fab day. 
@rebrascora congrats on yesterday’s one and only HS. 
@TinaD take it easy, that Grim Reaper might still be about !


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Update on other half
> The caged lion has been released from hospital, the diagnosis they are going with is stump appendicitis. A very rare complication of a previous appendectomy which he had 50 years ago. They have booked him in for a colonoscopy to investigate further but for now the infection is controlled but he is on low residue diet. Of course, that is completely opposite from what we normally have. It will be a suck it and see what he can tolerate.
> He was getting a bit of acid reflux, but they didn't want to give him anything.
> He will just have to take it easy to acclimatise to the outside world.
> Onwards and upwards


I follow a mostly low residue diet because of my small bowel adhesion problems. It does take some getting used to. As you say, it’s the complete opposite to what we are encouraged to eat. No grain, fibre or anything brown, no nuts, seeds, skins. Limited fruit and vegetables. I’m suffering this week because I’ve been eating tomatoes, I should know better, but I love them but unfortunately, they hate me! I hope it’s not too bad for him.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  10.4 here - something needs tweaking, methinks!

Well, I found out my shiny new A1c yesterday - it just goes to show what can be achieved with a lovely bunch of people taking care of me (fab DSNs, fab consultant) and the right equipment (initially half unit pens and now a pump) and tons of support...7.3% or 56. Needless to say, I’m a very happy bunny.

Lots to do today! Must dash....


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! Even worse than yesterday at 12.8! WTF is going on!? Every time you feel it is starting to go right DF comes along to screw it up!


----------



## Bloden

Forgot to add @goodybags - Phew! Glad to hear it’s all healed. Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## rayray119

Well I've been a wake for a while a moved about a bit before testing. Buts it's 10.8 before backfast even though just before 4 I was 6.5(not sure if I've managed to get back to sleep proberby so might take the 6.5


----------



## littlevoice359

7.8 for me this morning on the Freestyle meter, though I think the current box of strips is reading on the low side, so that actually number is closer to the 8.8 shown by the Librelink iPhone app.  And that's after taking 2 units of NovoRapid at 4am because my xDrip+ 'dawn phenomenon' alert woke me and, when I did a finger test using the Contour Next meter I keep in my bedside table, it showed 10.0.  I swear, that xDrip+ alert alone, when it works, is a God-send.  Starting the day over 10 is, for me, a real pain.  It seems to take hours for my blood sugar to settle back down.


----------



## Eternal422

5.3 this morning same as @eggyg - so close!  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

Yesterday I tracked carbs. Over the day I had less than 50g of them and today I’m greeted with a 7.7 upon waking.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Yesterday I tracked carbs. Over the day I had less than 50g of them and today I’m greeted with a 7.7 upon waking


Maybe not enough?


----------



## Wannie

4.6 this morning and the sun is shining, a bit chilly but at least its not windy 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 this morning. Not enough sleep last night so don't want to be in work but lots to do


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Maybe not enough?


Dunno. You’d think there’d be enough carbs stored up inside for me to draw on but I’m sure the batch of blackberry muffins I’ve just made will help redress the imbalance.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> I follow a mostly low residue diet because of my small bowel adhesion problems. It does take some getting used to. As you say, it’s the complete opposite to what we are encouraged to eat. No grain, fibre or anything brown, no nuts, seeds, skins. Limited fruit and vegetables. I’m suffering this week because I’ve been eating tomatoes, I should know better, but I love them but unfortunately, they hate me! I hope it’s not too bad for him.


Do you think if you cook tomatoes then blitz them and sieve the puree so there are no seeds or bit of skin that will be low residue.
He coped well with salmon and some broccoli with cheese sauce and a yoghurt last night.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.7 for me this morning. Up to 97% in target yesterday.. See what today brings . Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.9 for me.

Looking good outside. More gardening I think. Rehearsal this PM let's hope our pa system plays nicely.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

After a 11.4 at bedtime last night it’s a 5.2 for me at 8.45 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me on this misty moisty morning. 

Dez

PS I entered this at 7:45AM but which silly billy forgot to press enter.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am on a double, but I did well and truly sleep in this morning and it would have been slightly higher if I had woken up earlier....(late night doing Ordles before bed )

Went with 2 units of Levemir again last night but I was on 8.7 when I climbed into bed so believe it or not, I injected half a unit correction ..... How sad/obsessive am I?? It allows me to take full credit for that 5.2 though.  It was clearly a good call.

I also had a unicorn day yesterday.... JUST! I like to use the full width of my range!

My levels are starting to dip a little quickly before breakfast these days and I have had to eat a single JB to stop me hitting the red before I ate breakfast. Normally I can set a clock by 45 mins but 33mins yesterday caught me unawares on 44 and a downward sloping arrow, but a JB before eating breakfast kept me in range. I wasn't paying attention to it today and 38mins saw me at 4.2... so another JB before my yoghurt. In reality these numbers will not be as close to the red line as they seem because Libre is reading lower, but I do need to adjust my morning routine a little so that I am not sailing quite so close to the wind.  

@TinaD I do worm egg counts now rather than routine worming and it saves me a lot of the aggravation of worming. The Tapeworm test is a saliva one which checks for antibodies and that is interesting to collect but none of the protests like there are regarding the paste. I rarely get a positive test although the old lady has started to have low to medium egg counts for Strongyles now occasionally. She of course is the worst to worm. The others all put their heads up to try to evade the wormer, but she puts her head right down to the ground, crafty madam.  
So pleased you are feeling better today. I love the tone of your posts and as others have said, your will to get stuff done  and workload is impressive indeed.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this very grey day.

6.8 this morning, after 2 JBs at 7am.  Surprised and pleased as BGs hovered between 10.1 and 14.1 all afternoon and evening yesterday after the Greek meze.

The food went down well though.  Lemony roast potatoes, Aubergine with tomato (melitzanes), chickpeas and veg stew   (Briam), Greek salad with Feta, stuffed vine leaves and garlic flatbreads.  I also threw in some artichoke hearts, followed by Baklava (bought in Corfu apirport) and home made Kumquat ice cream.  The friends are vegetarians.  Hubby then demanded a "proper" evening meal - luckily there was a sizeable piece of salt and pepper pork belly left over from the Sunday roast.  To be fair, he pulls his weight as KP.

Congratulations @Barrowman on the HS.

@TinaD what you do absolutely amazes me, but honestly you need to be a little kinder to yourself.  I hope you feel better soon, it sounds like more than a cold to me.  Did you do an LFT?


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi @rebrascora - our posts crossed... so CONGRATS on the HS, was that a hat trick?


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> Hi @rebrascora - our posts crossed... so CONGRATS on the HS, was that a hat trick?


Thanks Patti. No I am just on a double at the moment. Very much doubt I can pull off a triple..... but will give it a good try!


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Yesterday I tracked carbs. Over the day I had less than 50g of them and today I’m greeted with a 7.7 upon waking.


I’m picturing you dressed like Sherlock Holmes with a big magnifying glass, hunting down carb.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Do you think if you cook tomatoes then blitz them and sieve the puree so there are no seeds or bit of skin that will be low residue.
> He coped well with salmon and some broccoli with cheese sauce and a yoghurt last night.


It would be better to strain rather than blitz I think. Funnily enough I’ve just cooked a kilo of very ripe tomatoes, from the garden, with garlic, salt, sugar and olive oil. I’m straining it through a fine net to make passata. The tomatoes need used up. Fingers crossed it works and doesn’t upset my tummy. Only thing is, it’s not the same as a nice, ripe fresh homegrown tomato sliced and placed on a thick slice of ham inbetween two slices of homemade bread! But needs must as I don’t want to feel like I do at the moment again.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Well I am on a double, but I did well and truly sleep in this morning and it would have been slightly higher if I had woken up earlier....(late night doing Ordles before bed )
> View attachment 22532
> Went with 2 units of Levemir again last night but I was on 8.7 when I climbed into bed so believe it or not, I injected half a unit correction ..... How sad/obsessive am I?? It allows me to take full credit for that 5.2 though.  It was clearly a good call.
> 
> I also had a unicorn day yesterday.... JUST! I like to use the full width of my range!
> View attachment 22533
> My levels are starting to dip a little quickly before breakfast these days and I have had to eat a single JB to stop me hitting the red before I ate breakfast. Normally I can set a clock by 45 mins but 33mins yesterday caught me unawares on 44 and a downward sloping arrow, but a JB before eating breakfast kept me in range. I wasn't paying attention to it today and 38mins saw me at 4.2... so another JB before my yoghurt. In reality these numbers will not be as close to the red line as they seem because Libre is reading lower, but I do need to adjust my morning routine a little so that I am not sailing quite so close to the wind.
> 
> @TinaD I do worm egg counts now rather than routine worming and it saves me a lot of the aggravation of worming. The Tapeworm test is a saliva one which checks for antibodies and that is interesting to collect but none of the protests like there are regarding the paste. I rarely get a positive test although the old lady has started to have low to medium egg counts for Strongyles now occasionally. She of course is the worst to worm. The others all put their heads up to try to evade the wormer, but she puts her head right down to the ground, crafty madam.
> So pleased you are feeling better today. I love the tone of your posts and as others have said, your will to get stuff done  and workload is impressive indeed.


Well done, again, Barbara. I too had a unicorn day yesterday. I’m better at those than HSs! Funnily enough, my numbers are dropping quicker before breakfast too. I could quite happily ( maybe not happily as I am always blooming starving) go an hour after my bolus before eating, but my Libre has been giving me a warning the last couple of days that I’m sailing close to the wind! 
Fingers crossed for a hat trick tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to post yesterday & I haven’t tested today, yet either!

A Very Good Afternoon to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I woke just in time for tesco delivery for 11:00 to 12:00 at 11:03. Landline in the hall rang & I went to open the front door! But, tesco really disappointed me this week: driver wasn’t there, rang back & I knew it was either blank gardens on one side or blank meadows on the other side of blank avenue he was at & I’m in the middle; got to me eventually! I returned 6 huge trays of cooke chicken drumsticks that I don’t like when I did not tick the substitution box for 6 trays of cooked chicken thigh pieces & they only gave me 1 pack of 8 duracell double A batteries instead of the 2 I ordered 8 packs at £10 offer: why be stuck with 6 of something I don’t like & pay £7:50 for a 1 pack of batteries without a discount; got the driver to check the price I’m being charged!

Put the rest away & ordered more shopping for Thursday after I put things away & ate: 2 packs of batteries & the chicken thighs along with some sushi to make up the £40 for delivery! I’m a bit grumpy!

I’m still struggling on & off with SOMETHING & it’s making my heart feel off! I posted about my weakness & fluttery heart the other day & woke with it gone the following day & indeed that day was alright all day! But, after getting up late, after 3pm yesterday that relatively short day my heart rate was still higher, around 90 & I was aware of it all day but, it wasn’t fluttery & I can’t really describe it!

Now, after the effort of putting away the shopping & eating, after tresiba & meds, my HR is a bit faster, it is always a bit faster after the NR insulin goes in for food, & it feels uneven is the best I can describe it: not fluttery all the time; the odd time here & there it’s a fluttery weaker beat or two for a second!

I forgot to test before eating & realise it now as I remembered to post today! 

It’s been a bit of a battle to keep my sniffle from going down to my chest but, with intermittent sleeping & some intermittent wet chesty coughing, the battle is still on the cusp of my head & chest!

I’ll see how things go after my HR slows down a bit after my bolus insulin & the rest of today! If it’s STILL off tomorrow I’ll phone the health centre for GP appointment!

BS has been ok ish with the odd borderline bit higher BS after eating with +2 NR across the board. Just forgetting to eat at times: ate twice the day before yesterday & only once yesterday; not hungry & it’s easy to forget to eat!


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this very grey day.
> 
> 6.8 this morning, after 2 JBs at 7am.  Surprised and pleased as BGs hovered between 10.1 and 14.1 all afternoon and evening yesterday after the Greek meze.
> 
> The food went down well though.  Lemony roast potatoes, Aubergine with tomato (melitzanes), chickpeas and veg stew   (Briam), Greek salad with Feta, stuffed vine leaves and garlic flatbreads.  I also threw in some artichoke hearts, followed by Baklava (bought in Corfu apirport) and home made Kumquat ice cream.  The friends are vegetarians.  Hubby then demanded a "proper" evening meal - luckily there was a sizeable piece of salt and pepper pork belly left over from the Sunday roast.  To be fair, he pulls his weight as KP.
> 
> Congratulations @Barrowman on the HS.
> 
> @TinaD what you do absolutely amazes me, but honestly you need to be a little kinder to yourself.  I hope you feel better soon, it sounds like more than a cold to me.  Did you do an LFT?


I did do a LFT - not Covid but, as I suspected from careful study of the ZOE list of symptoms, just a very nasty common cold - which with COPD chokes up everything and has to be watched carefully in case some obnoxious bacterium takes the opportunity to cause a secondary infection. I was just beginning to wonder if I might need antibiotics when I turned the corner - still 15 days is a long cold so I did an LFT today and its clear. Coughing is almost down to normal COPD levels and pulse rate back within sensible range. 
I am being kind to myself, honestly, by trying to get everything done before autumn turns to winter. Elderly widows with animals have to keep busy and plan ahead...Oil was 43p a litre - now it's 90. Bedding was £7 a bale and now its £9.75. Food (and feed) has gone up like a rocket as we have all noticed. I plan on human and animals being warm, comfortable and fed whatever our increasingly silly government does. Hence all the logging - split my very last log today, just have a small pile of "rounds" to get into the shed. Mr Putin et al (on whom I wish all ills) can put oil up as much as they want - my standby woodburning cooker and a full woodshed will keep me warm and fed. I feel very sorry for those without such resources. Railing the yard means having a large dry under foot area for horses out eating hay during the day (saving bedding and preventing filled legs). Next job - clear the veggie garden - but that can wait until another day...'cos I want a cuppa and a sit in the sun!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon

6.something for me

Crashed from the 10's to 4.2 yesterday afternoon where I sat for well over an hour despite jelly babies, have a banging headache today, I thought things could only get better, that was until I put my soup in the microwave, it flashed and made a noise like it was going to blow up and had a horrendous smell, well looks like we're in trouble for a few days    xx


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Run out of strips. Thought I had some more for this new contraption, will have to make a thorough search. Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Eternal422

Congrats to @rebrascora on your HS today and a unicorn (thanks for the picture, I assumed it was a day in range but not certain until your post today!). The only way I’ll get those is if I avoid the rather spiky porridge pots for breakfasts (must be the refined sugar in them), I spike up to 11 or 12 quite scarily but then equally quickly back down around my target of 6, mid(ish) range within 2 hours.

Sensor change this evening, so an hour’s wait hoping the new one is as accurate as this one has been!

Was there someone else with a HS today?  I thought I saw a post but now can’t find it?


----------



## goodybags

Bloden said:


> Forgot to add @goodybags - Phew! Glad to hear it’s all healed. Good luck at your appointment.


Thanks for your thoughts, @Bloden yes toe fully healed up now, 
it was quite scary back in June when I had the ulcer,

but received some good care, 
lesson learned 

if I ever have a problem again (cut foot etc) 
will seek immediate advice from diabetic foot care team 
at the general hospital, now I know they are there for us.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

eggyg said:


> It would be better to strain rather than blitz I think. Funnily enough I’ve just cooked a kilo of very ripe tomatoes, from the garden, with garlic, salt, sugar and olive oil. I’m straining it through a fine net to make passata. The tomatoes need used up. Fingers crossed it works and doesn’t upset my tummy. Only thing is, it’s not the same as a nice, ripe fresh homegrown tomato sliced and placed on a thick slice of ham inbetween two slices of homemade bread! But needs must as I don’t want to feel like I do at the moment again.


I don't know where I got this from, book or TV? But I make passata by 'grating' the tomatoes across a fine grater. The skin and seeds stay on one side and the rest passes though. It's surprisingly easy, extremely efficient (negligible waste) and quick. I froze portions, some in small containers, some in ice cube trays,  the latter are an ideal size for one piece of toast - Andulcian style breakfast with salt and garlic!


----------



## eggyg

Proud to be erratic said:


> I don't know where I got this from, book or TV? But I make passata by 'grating' the tomatoes across a fine grater. The skin and seeds stay on one side and the rest passes though. It's surprisingly easy, extremely efficient (negligible waste) and quick. I froze portions, some in small containers, some in ice cube trays,  the latter are an ideal size for one piece of toast - Andulcian style breakfast with salt and garlic!


That’s my plan, freeze in an ice cube tray. At least I can get my tomato fix without the associated problems of the skins and seeds. I’ll try the grating trick next time. Thanks for that.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning   - 7.3


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7. A tad chilly this a.m.


----------



## harbottle

First morning reading for a while was a 4.7!


----------



## freesia

Morning. 9.7


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 today


----------



## rayray119

7.7


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here. Woke up around 6am and was 5 1, but went back to sleep for an hour and went past the magic number while I was asleep!


----------



## Bloden

Hello there!  5.8 for me...aah, that’s better.

I’m aching in places I didn’t know could ache LOL but at least the painting n deco part of sprucing up our bedroom is finished. Just got to put the room back together now...


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.7. 

Yesterday’s promised parcel didn’t arrive after all that, but the coal man did and Mr Eggy still had to take his mother to the doctors so we still couldn’t have gone out.Email this morning from Evri ( AKA Hermes) another parcel due, hope it’s coming today as we’re out all day tomorrow. Still nothing from DPD who promised a one hour slot by 11am yesterday. It’s that time of year again, got two birthdays before Christmas, one parcel is a birthday present and one my first Christmas present. How organised am I? Don’t worry, I’ll probably buy nowt else until mid December! 

Having Zara today for an hour whilst mummy gets her hair cut, but they’ve invited theirselves for lunch first!  And this, my friends, is why we go on lots of holidays! Roll on next Monday when I believe we may have a day all to ourselves, no child/elderly parent care, no socialising, no appointments, no Camera Club, just the two of us sitting twiddling our thumbs wondering what to do with ourselves!

Have a wonderful Wednesday. I’m off to make a fish pie for tonight’s tea and some shortcrust pastry for tomorrow’s mince and veg pie.


----------



## rebrascora

No triple HS for me this morning  , but a 6.9 with a beautifully straight horizontal line all night, so it is hard to be disappointed with that. If only I had been obsessive again and injected a half unit of Fiasp at bedtime like I did the night before....I might have hit the hattrick.
Other positives were that I missed another Unicorn day by the merest hint of a red mark on my graph and when I double checked it with a finger prick it was actually a 4.2 so my levels and management are really as good as I could hope for at the moment and that is such a relief. Don't you just love it when you have your basal right and diabetes behaves itself!.... Hope I haven't jinxed it by saying that.... but we all know the plain sailing won't last...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 4.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

Forgot to say.... For all those Strictly fans.... I am going to see Vincent Simone at the Custom House at Shields tonight. No idea who he is dancing with (no-one can replace Flavia of course) but looking forward to it.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Forgot to say.... For all those Strictly fans.... I am going to see Vincent Simone at the Custom House at Shields tonight. No idea who he is dancing with (no-one can replace Flavia of course) but looking forward to it.


Ooh nice. Enjoy.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Just got in under 10 with a 9.7 when I wanted to do better!  Imagine it was better around 6:00 but the brain cells burnt some off solving Octordle! (thinking emoji)


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 5.6
Need to go get bloods done this morning. Ever feel like if someone pours water into you you will spout out water like a watering can? 

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

14.odd today, wasn't feeling too well last night and still not 100% today 

Bruce is at the Dr's for his blood test just now, was nice getting a bit of extra time with him this morning rather than him leaving before half 7 lol

Ordered a new microwave from Argos last night, it's the same model as I bought my mum last year when hers broke 

Had some lovely wax melts turn up, a prize from a Facebook group for winning chatterbox competition last month 

RM have received the 300 tealights I ordered on Sunday night (not all for me, mum's buying when we're getting and going halfers on postage so it works out cheaper than separate orders) but goodness knows when we'll see them with the strike tomorrow xx


----------



## Wannie

5.1 on this cloudy, grey morning. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6 4 for me this morning. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone, a 5.7 for me today after a 3am snack was needed thanks to low 4s and the Libre alarm going off!  I’ll be tired later on today!

New sensor last night seems to be behaving really well from the start!  First reading after the 1 hour warm up was 7.9 which beautifully matched a BG of 8.0.  I’ll probably do another spot check later today when BG is steady but will then continue with just the Libre unless it’s results don’t match how I feel.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for thanks to a couple of glucose tabs in the early hours.

No equipment malfunctions at the studio yesterday. We actually managed a proper rehearsal. Just need to fine tune levels and the jobs be a good 'un.

Nothing much planned for today but need to programme an intro for a song.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Autumn is here.  Horrible grey, windy day and the same forecast for the forseeable future.  At least hubby got the lawn mowed yesterday, hoping it'll stop growing for a while.  The trees across the road have seemingly gone overnight from green to bare and the road is awash with dead leaves.

3.8 this morning, with no alarms!!!!  4 JBs sent it up to 6.4



eggyg said:


> Having Zara today for an hour whilst mummy gets her hair cut, but they’ve invited theirselves for lunch first!  And this, my friends, is why we go on lots of holidays!


We don't need excuses to go on holiday @eggyg.  You've got me lusting after fish pie though.... will have to see what's in the freezer.

@rebrascora hope you enjoy your show tonight.

No HSs today?

Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

6.5


----------



## Eternal422

Update on the new Libre sensor accuracy after a period of steady BG - Libre 7.2, BG 7.6 - really pleased!


----------



## Barrowman

It was a 6.1 for me at 8.20 this morning.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Leadinglights

A bit of good news, the insurance company have agreed the claim for our water damage from the leak in the loft from the failed ballcock. The walls are showing 100% moisture still so they will organise professional drying as no good decorating unless the walls are dry. We will not know if the plaster is compromised until the wallpaper is taken off.
They cover the extra electricity cost of the drying which is pretty good.
I envisage an awful mess but relieved they will cover it.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> A bit of good news, the insurance company have agreed the claim for our water damage from the leak in the loft from the failed ballcock. The walls are showing 100% moisture still so they will organise professional drying as no good decorating unless the walls are dry. We will not know if the plaster is compromised until the wallpaper is taken off.
> They cover the extra electricity cost of the drying which is pretty good.
> I envisage an awful mess but relieved they will cover it.


Oh what a relief for you!  Can they also unblock the overflow pipe?


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Oh what a relief for you!  Can they also unblock the overflow pipe?


We eventually got the contractor who installed the exterior insulation to send someone to do it.


----------



## freesia

I've no idea whats going on with my levels. Yesterday i struggled to get them up in the morning, ok afternoon then a spike before tea from which i dropped to 4.2 at bed. That is too low so i had a spoonful of peanut butter and went up. Overnight they hovered out of target all night then at breakfast they were still higher than i like so ii changed my ratio for more insulin and added a correction dose. 3 hours later i'd shot to over 16!!!

I corrected it then had an extra unit with lunch. Nope its still over 10 now so just had another unit. I think i'm injecting water atm. Levels have been awful since last Thursday. I wasn't well yesterday so that might explain some of it but i am feeling very fed up and frustrated.


----------



## Pattidevans

@freesia if that were me then I'd suspect either I was coming down with something, or there was something suspect about my insulin.  Try changing your cartridge for a fresh one.  Might not work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> @freesia if that were me then I'd suspect either I was coming down with something, or there was something suspect about my insulin.  Try changing your cartridge for a fresh one.  Might not work, but it's worth a shot.


I have been feeling achey and really tired, its getting near the end of term. It could be that.

I'll change my insulin pen for a couple of days and see if it makesca difference. Thank you, thats one thing i rarely think of doing.


----------



## Kaylz

Well forget part of my earlier post

Got an email from Argos at the back of one informing me that my order has been cancelled so back to square flipping 1  xx


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mine was 5.5 this morning.  Had lunch from a cafe at another building owned by my trust today for supervision with colleagues, they had no soups on the menu even, and said they had no salads though boxed salads was listed on the main wall menu, just jacket potatoes, toast or sandwiches. So one of my colleagues and I shared a cheese toastie (she usually only has a light lunch on Wednesdays as she does the 5/2 "intermittent fasting" thing) and a bit of side salad she had with her so I could keep carbs , felt reasonably satisfied after but hungry now so might have my tea early (nice big bowl of soup and going to make some broccoli bake too). Need to write up paperwork as had to collect kids early but I think I'll concentrate better if my stomach isn't shouting at me....

And haven't got my car to collect which I was going to have to do as they ordered wrong part by mistake so have reordered but won't have it till the morning. (Got a courtesy car for now so keeping that a bit longer)


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Autumn is here.  Horrible grey, windy day and the same forecast for the forseeable future.  At least hubby got the lawn mowed yesterday, hoping it'll stop growing for a while.  The trees across the road have seemingly gone overnight from green to bare and the road is awash with dead leaves.
> 
> 3.8 this morning, with no alarms!!!!  4 JBs sent it up to 6.4
> 
> 
> We don't need excuses to go on holiday @eggyg.  You've got me lusting after fish pie though.... will have to see what's in the freezer.
> 
> @rebrascora hope you enjoy your show tonight.
> 
> No HSs today?
> 
> Have a good day all.


Only 6 weeks and two days to our next one! Not that I’m counting!


----------



## rayray119

Well I don't seem to be to be able to get back to sleep so I'm going say what the reading was when I woke up 5.6 still having issues with unwanted guests(think it was that woke me up) which unfortunately can't really do anything expect set traps and hope they eventually find there way into them(and it's a rented house and pest control doesn't tend to be ordered anymore since it's a reoccurring problem (that type of house)


----------



## harbottle

4.9 for me. I’m starting to think maybe I should have taken the GP’s advice and stop the Metformin.


----------



## eggyg

A good early morning all. A nice round 6 and a unicorn. 

Got an early start today, hair appointments and various bits and pieces to be bought and a top to take back I bought for my holiday but it was far too big and the next size down was a tad too small, will exchange for something “ wintery” instead.  A visit to eldest daughter’s workplace to purchase bird feed and give her presents from our holiday. Also visit to middle daughter’s workplace to give her her families holiday pressies. Will be seeing them all on Saturday for granddaughter’s 10th birthday but I wanted it to be her day for receiving presents not everyone else’s. Could be out most of the day ( so will have to have lunch out) and just received an email to say DPD now have my parcel after it was promised to be delivered on Tuesday, absolutely typical. It’s granddaughter’s birthday present too! I’ll try and see if I can rearrange it for tomorrow. 

See you tomorrow, have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A much better 7 after a correction before bed. Lets hope levels are better today.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Michael12421

.Good morning - 4.4


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning all!  A round 6.0 for me today, better than I expected as I went to bed with around 9.0. I’m thinking the drop was due to the final bolus rather than the basal as a drop of 3 overnight would be too much. 

@eggyg I feel your pain with deliveries!  Even though I work from home there are times when a courier insists on delivering on a weekend or at the one time I needed to pop out!  I have done the rearrange delivery online with DPD (to divert a Saturday delivery to a Monday) and that worked, so may be worth a try.


----------



## eggyg

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning all!  A round 6.0 for me today, better than I expected as I went to bed with around 9.0. I’m thinking the drop was due to the final bolus rather than the basal as a drop of 3 overnight would be too much.
> 
> @eggyg I feel your pain with deliveries!  Even though I work from home there are times when a courier insists on delivering on a weekend or at the one time I needed to pop out!  I have done the rearrange delivery online with DPD (to divert a Saturday delivery to a Monday) and that worked, so may be worth a try.


I’ve changed it to tomorrow when I’ll be in all day, childcare day, at least DPD give a one hour slot.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone, the internet has been down - some trouble at the exchange. Back up agIn now. I wish they hadn't bothered. First thing though was an email from my energy supplier significantly increasing my monthly energy bills. Aghhhh! I hate paying more for nothing!!!!

BG yesterday 4.8
BG today 5.0
BP 115/74
Pulse 64

Today nothing planned except more panic over increased costs. Sigh 

Just shoved the bins out. Very mild weather this morning. Bodes well for my eatly morning walk.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here at 6am, did my usual and went back to sleep, 7.3 now.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning and its raining! 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.6 here - to tweak or not to tweak?! I need to see a pattern first...come on BG, give me a pattern!

We had a mad storm last night for about 20 minutes. There was flash after flash of sheet lightning - it looked like someone was repeatedly flicking a switch between day and night. Plus wind, rain and a roaring noise. I was glad when it was over!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A near miss of 5.1 today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Had a splendid night's sleep and a BG of 5.3. 

A domestic day yesterday defrosting and re-stocking the freezers, catching up on laundry etc. The wind was extremely strong so, despite sunshine, was forced to tumble dry - sorry planet. Mr Wolf thoroughly appreciated my efforts as he had out of date chicken for dinner. Kept an ear on the political news which prevented boredom - better than The Goon Show so long as one doesn't consider the potential repercussions. 

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all.  Still haven't located the strips, I know for a fact I put them in one of the yellow drawers.

Horrendous night, but at least got some sleep, just woke at 3 with the thudding keeping me awake a while. The increased Bisoprolol mustn't have kicked in yet and the chemist won't let me have the new lot till I show her my meds in case I take too much and stop my heart, so from one extreme to the other. Fed up isn't in it. Watched fave Doc Martin last night and that poor lady arrested on the beach and they said had tachycardia like me and that she'd been on antibiotics and that might have caused it. What the frilly heck? I've had three lots of antibiotics this year for that dastardly cough and three lots of x rays. I wouldn't have touched them if I'd known they can cause heart problems as I've got enough already.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 5.6 for me, and a phone call from the garage to say the part for my car didn't arrive on the main morning delivery so they won't get it till about 11 and therefore it'll be lunchtime-ish when I'll be able to get my car. So got the courtesy car a little longer, not that I'll be driving it more because of having it an extra couple of hours as I'm working from home this morning since work is in the opposite direction of the garage and I'm on call so no visits to do. I'll probably go into the office once I have my car as collecting kids from school today (youngest wants to do after school club, so will miss the school bus, and not much point to eldest travelling back by public transport to then be picked up and go straight back to pick youngest up... we will go to a cafe instead and have a drink. I'm not keen on their coffee so will have a tea!)


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a wide of the mark 7.9 for me. Was 4.1 at bed time so had a couple of precautionary glucose tabs. Hey ho such is life.

A trip to IKEA on the cards today. Meat balls could well be on the menu.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Only 6 weeks and two days to our next one! Not that I’m counting!


Ooooooh, where to next?


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.1 for me this morning. Not a very nice day here . Get dog out for a walk then might have a ride into Newcastle this afternoon .


----------



## gll

9.5 this morning. Body doing its usual randomness.

Nurse (GPs) just off the phone with the blood results from 2 weeks ago and infection/inflammation markers gone up. Had results printed out yesterday when I was in so can see the increases have been going on over the last year. More blood tests in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  What a glorious day with clear blue skies... this was not  forecast.  In our little "sea glimpse" I can see people kite surfing!

4.2 this morning at 08:30.  Surprising as I had pizza last night - a rare occurrence and only 2 slices, but I did do a 1u correction at bedtime.

Some friends of ours own the Deli in a harbour village down the coast.  They are doing "Pie night" tonight, so we are off on the bus late afternoon to have steak and kidney pies.  It's a really nice bus ride as there's so much to see from the top deck and it means we can both have  a glass of wine.

@eggyg you've made me realise our next booked holiday is 8 months away.  Will have to do something about that, assuming fuel costs don't go up any more and in the unlikely event Liz Truss doesn't change her mind about the predicted rise in pensions.

@freesia glad to see things are improving a little.


gll said:


> Nurse (GPs) just off the phone with the blood results from 2 weeks ago and infection/inflammation markers gone up. Had results printed out yesterday when I was in so can see the increases have been going on over the last year. More blood tests in 2 weeks.


Just wondering what your inflammation is indicating?  I had the tests for inflammation re: Polymyalgia and the GP said that the markers were low, doesn't stop my shoulders being extremely sore... but now they're more worried about low sodium.

Have a good day all....


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Ooooooh, where to next?


Off to Ambleside beginning of December for a week’s walking and, weather permitting, Wainwright bagging. Booked a lovely studio apartment in an old house through Lakeland Cottages, we had a lovely cottage through them last year in Hawkshead and it was beautiful. All antique furniture and a dishwasher! It was decorated for Christmas too and the Lake District is fab at that time of year. It’s our new tradition instead of buying each other “stuff” that we don’t need for the sake of it. 
We’re talking about our next years holidays at the moment. We might do another road trip like we did three years ago. France, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Holland and Belguim but in reverse this time and different places.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> Just wondering what your inflammation is indicating?  I had the tests for inflammation re: Polymyalgia and the GP said that the markers were low, doesn't stop my shoulders being extremely sore... but now they're more worried about low sodium.


The only clear issues I have are fluid in my legs (mainly lower legs) and psoriasis flair ups (and the low level crap in-between them). (both pre diagnosis with diabetes by a year or two)
Cardio have cleared me for anything CV related for the fluid.
Kidney function was yesterday so will see what that kicks back. egfr has been just below the line of normal for the last year and unchanged and creatine flagged on the last one (not yesterdays - waiting on results there) but that can happen when on water tablets.
I get bg fixed and other parts of me start to fall apart


----------



## rebrascora

I was happily on the 4.2 step with Patti earlier. I had a last minute 1 unit correction after I got into bed and then a gentle glide down to the bottom of my range although if I could have been bothered to finger prick it was probably low 5s. My Libre says I missed a Unicorn day by a whisker yesterday as there is the teensiest spot of red on my graph which I tested and was actually 4.2 so not unhappy about that, but I have reduced my daytime Levemir by 2 units this morning as I want to do more exercise today. The 22/2 doses the last few days has been perfect aside from needing a little correction or two in the middle of the day so this may well upset the apple cart but where is the challenge in keeping things the same...
I will no doubt be cursing myself tomorrow when my levels go pear or more likely Himalayan shaped!! 

For those interested in Strictly.... Vincent's show last night was brilliant if rather sensual/raunchy.... but then tango is wild and full of passion. Vincent himself was on top form, looking very fit and a little slimmer I think than the last time I saw him. Same cheeky/cocky persona that makes him so lovable. He was working with 6 other very talented young people including a young lady who danced at a high level, sang several solos in Spanish and played the violin virtuoso. Very impressive. Had fab seats which my sister had booked and then sadly couldn't go because she is still testing positive for Covid, so my lovely neighbour got to fill in for her again. Great night and loved the venue at the Custom's House.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

9.something for me 

Bruce was in Tesco last night picking up a few bits for tea so said he should look there for a microwave, he took pics of what they had and we've decided on the nice Breville one they have at £64 xx


----------



## MikeyBikey

Late post today. Was 9.7 after a bad night - phantom pain!


----------



## Barrowman

A bit late today but my BG was 5.4 at 8.45 this morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Off to Ambleside beginning of December for a week’s walking and, weather permitting, Wainwright bagging. Booked a lovely studio apartment in an old house through Lakeland Cottages, we had a lovely cottage through them last year in Hawkshead and it was beautiful. All antique furniture and a dishwasher! It was decorated for Christmas too and the Lake District is fab at that time of year. It’s our new tradition instead of buying each other “stuff” that we don’t need for the sake of it.
> We’re talking about our next years holidays at the moment. We might do another road trip like we did three years ago. France, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Holland and Belguim but in reverse this time and different places.


A driving holiday in reverse takes some doing. And doesn’t Mr Eggy get a crick in his neck looking over his shoulder the whole time or does he just use the mirror?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.6
BP 118/74
Pulse 64

All good

It was a good day yesterday 

OMG PM has resigned. Why do so many politicians seem to be so destructive and negative causing resignations and a faultering economy/country. If we could somehow all pull together and be a positve force maybe we could rescue our country. It seems a bit of a mess right now.

Have a good day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. Here follows a venting/stream of consciousness. 

A whopping 12.8 this morning.

I’m putting that down to having my ankle poked and prodded quite a bit yesterday as they continue to investigate why it’s not healing properly. 
Ultrasound yesterday revealed that my ankle isn’t pregnant but the tendons are buggered quite badly. 
They reckon that the tendons were damaged years ago and doing the half marathon damaged them further as did getting knocked off the bike and the awkward landing. 

Ended up with three medicos in the room as each sought a more senior/experienced opinion as to the state of things. 
According to the ultrasound the tensions are barely attached. They think there are three fibres connected but the rest are not. 
I’m now being referred urgently to UCH for MRI and further investigation and will be under a surgical team who will determine what to do and when to do it. 

Apparently this is now a complex tendon reconstruction operation. 

In all my 55 years I’ve never had any hospital surgery so I’m wrestling with concepts of aging and my own mortality etc (which I accept is a bit over dramatic). 

I trust the medics and I’m sure I’ll trust the surgical team however my mind is going to “What if they bugger the (highly likely) operation up and things are worse?” 
Then I accept that at the moment I find walking exhausting because I’m not able to flex my ankle/foot naturally and wonder how much worse it can be. 

I looked at walking sticks online last night as well. I’m wondering if a stick might help with balance and reducing pain etc immediately whilst I’m waiting for whatever happens next. But I’m resistant because it’s only old people who use a walking stock and I’m not old. 

If I did get one then it would be a stylish one. Possibly silver handled or beautifully carved hardwood. I can’t imagine borrowing a “standard” one from the folks. 

The added stress all this has caused, alongside my therapist being ill and cancelling all appointments for a month, advancements with the oh-so-slow legal case now getting towards the sharp end and the other side deliberately running up costs in order to frighten us with the prospect of facing seven figure costs if we loose, and I’ve found it tough to cope. 

My Go To response has been to overeat. Not anywhere near the extent it used to be but still to the point where it’s not supportive of a healthy me. 

In response to that I’ve started to attend Overeaters Anonymous (OA) meetings.  
I’m not sure whether long term they’re for me or not tbh but they’re giving me something I need right now and that’s enough of a reason to continue going. 

All of this, coupled with a maximum of three hours sleep a night, is why I’ve been a little quiet on here recently. 

I’ve not mentioned any of this on wider social media but know I can do so here in a supportive and non-judgemental forum which I’m truly grateful to be a member of. 

I’m not sure if there’s anything I want or need or hope to get by posting this here other than the release of sharing it all. 

Thank you.


----------



## rayray119

Not getting up yet but woke up so checked. It's 5.4


----------



## harbottle

A 4.4…?!?


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 10.1 rising, according to my less than 24 hours old sensor or 7.6 ( which is high for me) on my meter. The last sensor read very low for days, this one had me in the 16s last night! TBF I was nearing 13 which was the result of a stressful and migraine filled day ( and a pastel de nata for lunch and a homemade mince and veg pie). Migraine gone, I’m not leaving the house today, Zara day, and waiting for a parcel, still! They have promised it today. So hopefully get back on track today. 

@ColinUK don’t be silly, we have a top of the range car and it has reversing cameras, no necks will be cricked on the trip! 

Have a fab Friday. Who’ll “resign” today? It’s more unbelievable than a soap opera, and that’s saying something!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.7 and glad its Friday!

@ColinUK  ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))) to you. Take care.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Good morning. Here follows a venting/stream of consciousness.
> 
> A whopping 12.8 this morning.
> 
> I’m putting that down to having my ankle poked and prodded quite a bit yesterday as they continue to investigate why it’s not healing properly.
> Ultrasound yesterday revealed that my ankle isn’t pregnant but the tendons are buggered quite badly.
> They reckon that the tendons were damaged years ago and doing the half marathon damaged them further as did getting knocked off the bike and the awkward landing.
> 
> Ended up with three medicos in the room as each sought a more senior/experienced opinion as to the state of things.
> According to the ultrasound the tensions are barely attached. They think there are three fibres connected but the rest are not.
> I’m now being referred urgently to UCH for MRI and further investigation and will be under a surgical team who will determine what to do and when to do it.
> 
> Apparently this is now a complex tendon reconstruction operation.
> 
> In all my 55 years I’ve never had any hospital surgery so I’m wrestling with concepts of aging and my own mortality etc (which I accept is a bit over dramatic).
> 
> I trust the medics and I’m sure I’ll trust the surgical team however my mind is going to “What if they bugger the (highly likely) operation up and things are worse?”
> Then I accept that at the moment I find walking exhausting because I’m not able to flex my ankle/foot naturally and wonder how much worse it can be.
> 
> I looked at walking sticks online last night as well. I’m wondering if a stick might help with balance and reducing pain etc immediately whilst I’m waiting for whatever happens next. But I’m resistant because it’s only old people who use a walking stock and I’m not old.
> 
> If I did get one then it would be a stylish one. Possibly silver handled or beautifully carved hardwood. I can’t imagine borrowing a “standard” one from the folks.
> 
> The added stress all this has caused, alongside my therapist being ill and cancelling all appointments for a month, advancements with the oh-so-slow legal case now getting towards the sharp end and the other side deliberately running up costs in order to frighten us with the prospect of facing seven figure costs if we loose, and I’ve found it tough to cope.
> 
> My Go To response has been to overeat. Not anywhere near the extent it used to be but still to the point where it’s not supportive of a healthy me.
> 
> In response to that I’ve started to attend Overeaters Anonymous (OA) meetings.
> I’m not sure whether long term they’re for me or not tbh but they’re giving me something I need right now and that’s enough of a reason to continue going.
> 
> All of this, coupled with a maximum of three hours sleep a night, is why I’ve been a little quiet on here recently.
> 
> I’ve not mentioned any of this on wider social media but know I can do so here in a supportive and non-judgemental forum which I’m truly grateful to be a member of.
> 
> I’m not sure if there’s anything I want or need or hope to get by posting this here other than the release of sharing it all.
> 
> Thank you.


Blimey Colin, that must have been a shock for you, but it sounds like they are on the ball. At 55 you’re very lucky not to have had any surgery on any of your bits. It does make you feel old being in hospital in my opinion/experience. I always seem to be on a ward with very old ladies and there’s no craic at all!  Bones /tendons etc is a young, sporty persons ailment so you’ll be in the company of young strapping rugby players if they keep you in. 
As for sticks, I know it may look a bit odd walking around the streets of London, but what about walking poles? You could pretend you’re doing that Nordic thingy. Otherwise I agree, no borrowing off the old folks, silver topped cane, top hat and cravet is the way forward. The Japanese tourists will want to take selfies with you, as that’s how they see a typical English man, you can dust off your thespian skills too. 
It’s c**p about your therapist though, but even health care professionals get ill, as inconvenient as it may be. We will all have to be your therapists ( my rates are pretty good). Im sure your overeating will be short lived, in the meantime don’t feel guilty, I bet there is no one on here that can say they’ve never eaten their feelings. We all do it, but you get back on the bike and start again.

Getting older is pants sometimes, but it’s better than the alternative. Big hugs. X


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK sorry to hear you're having a tough time. Glad that the medics seem to be on the ball. Lets hope things improve all round fir you.

Ever thought of running for prime minister. Or should that be 'limping'. I hear there's a short term vacancy


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.3 here.

Aw @ColinUK ((((((Hugs))))). What a nasty surprise. I look forward to seeing pics of your stylish stick with a dapper outfit to match. ((((More hugs)))).


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
not sure what my waking BS was as it was an hour after getting up I tested 6.1 today

@ColinUK sounds like your ankle is getting plenty of attention which is good if it’s not right,
think I missed, (sometimes I glance over the posts half awake) what originally caused the problem?

a walking stick I’m sure will help to relieve some of the load, 
some are aware I have an ankle problem myself (amongst other problems ..lol) 
following an injury that never really healed properly (fell into a manhole)  
Looking back I didn’t get or chase for the poking and prodding of my ankle so much at the time (that was about 25 yrs ago)

my wife (who’s younger than me) when I go out wit my stick takes the pi 
she calls me a 3 legged turtle.. haha  

have a great day everybody


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, 4.7 at 6.45 am 
@ColinUK sending big hugs and hope everything improves for you soon.  

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 6.6. Filthy day out, grey, wet and windy.
@ColinUK  - Sorry to hear about the ankle. It sounds as though you are being referred to an excellent hospital with a good forward plan.  If eating is helping mental state then plan on dieting after surgery has you dancing the tango - this is a time of stress which needs succour not starvation.


----------



## 42istheanswer

@ColinUK {{hugs}} I know someone in her late 20s who uses a stick for health reasons if it makes you feel better about trying one.

I'm on 5.6 this morning. Doing paperwork from home today so thinking about keeping fleece pj's on under a jumper for warmth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sorry @ColinUK you're having problems with that ankle.
A 5.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close. In fact, I had a surprising unicorn day yesterday apart from one compression dip overnight. I say surprising, because it wasn’t a good day. Set off at 2pm for the North, where we are attending a wedding today. Thought it would be nice and relaxing to travel up the day before, have a nice meal out and a restful night. Ha! Got as far as Stafford, stopped for a coffee, and when we came out, it was eerily quiet, nobody arriving into the services, just a few people leaving, rejoined the motorway which was deserted. Drove a few miles, came up on stationary traffic..and sat there for 2.5 hours while the police investigated an 'incident' ahead of us. Police finally started letting stuff through at a crawl, in one lane, but by the time we got to the scene, they’d packed up and gone home. I gather someone may have fallen/jumped off an overhead bridge. So we did the rest of the journey in the dark, and we hate night driving, especially on motorways, just managed to check into the hotel and whizz out to the pub for a meal just before it stopped serving at 8.45. Was well beyond wanting anything to eat by this time, so had a comfort bowl of couscous and salad with grilled chicken, and a large glass of Sauvignon Blanc , then returned to the hotel and fell into bed.

@ColinUK ! loads of hugs (imagine a whole row of emojis. I’m sounding like @Lanny here). Confronting old age and future decrepitude is no fun. I hope the medics can sort you out. Meanwhile, I think @eggyg 's idea for walking poles and a disguise as a Nordic Walker is the way forward.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, so close. In fact, I had a surprising unicorn day yesterday apart from one compression dip overnight. I say surprising, because it wasn’t a good day. Set off at 2pm for the North, where we are attending a wedding today. Thought it would be nice and relaxing to travel up the day before, have a nice meal out and a restful night. Ha! Got as far as Stafford, stopped for a coffee, and when we came out, it was eerily quiet, nobody arriving into the services, just a few people leaving, rejoined the motorway which was deserted. Drove a few miles, came up on stationary traffic..and sat there for 2.5 hours while the police investigated an 'incident' ahead of us. Police finally started letting stuff through at a crawl, in one lane, but by the time we got to the scene, they’d packed up and gone home. I gather someone may have fallen/jumped off an overhead bridge. So we did the rest of the journey in the dark, and we hate night driving, especially on motorways, just managed to check into the hotel and whizz out to the pub for a meal just before it stopped serving at 8.45. Was well beyond wanting anything to eat by this time, so had a comfort bowl of couscous and salad with grilled chicken, and a large glass of Sauvignon Blanc , then returned to the hotel and fell into bed.
> 
> @ColinUK ! loads of hugs (imagine a whole row of emojis. I’m sounding like @Lanny here). Confronting old age and future decrepitude is no fun. I hope the medics can sort you out. Meanwhile, I think @eggyg 's idea for walking poles and a disguise as a Nordic Walker is the way forward.


Oh dear Robin. How awful for all concerned. Hope the wedding goes well. Fingers crossed it doesn’t rain like it did yesterday.


----------



## ColinUK

I particularly like the review partway down this lot…

The stick might be a little too country for me though. https://www.stickandcaneshop.co.uk/hazel-coppice-knob-handled-walking-stick-stout


----------



## MikeyBikey

A better 7.6 today after a night undisturbed by phantom pain.  

Other obs as OPA today:

BP 111/67
O2 99% (I don't think mine can display 3 digits) 
HR 56


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Good morning. Here follows a venting/stream of consciousness.
> 
> A whopping 12.8 this morning.
> 
> I’m putting that down to having my ankle poked and prodded quite a bit yesterday as they continue to investigate why it’s not healing properly.
> Ultrasound yesterday revealed that my ankle isn’t pregnant but the tendons are buggered quite badly.
> They reckon that the tendons were damaged years ago and doing the half marathon damaged them further as did getting knocked off the bike and the awkward landing.
> 
> Ended up with three medicos in the room as each sought a more senior/experienced opinion as to the state of things.
> According to the ultrasound the tensions are barely attached. They think there are three fibres connected but the rest are not.
> I’m now being referred urgently to UCH for MRI and further investigation and will be under a surgical team who will determine what to do and when to do it.
> 
> Apparently this is now a complex tendon reconstruction operation.
> 
> In all my 55 years I’ve never had any hospital surgery so I’m wrestling with concepts of aging and my own mortality etc (which I accept is a bit over dramatic).
> 
> I trust the medics and I’m sure I’ll trust the surgical team however my mind is going to “What if they bugger the (highly likely) operation up and things are worse?”
> Then I accept that at the moment I find walking exhausting because I’m not able to flex my ankle/foot naturally and wonder how much worse it can be.
> 
> I looked at walking sticks online last night as well. I’m wondering if a stick might help with balance and reducing pain etc immediately whilst I’m waiting for whatever happens next. But I’m resistant because it’s only old people who use a walking stock and I’m not old.
> 
> If I did get one then it would be a stylish one. Possibly silver handled or beautifully carved hardwood. I can’t imagine borrowing a “standard” one from the folks.
> 
> The added stress all this has caused, alongside my therapist being ill and cancelling all appointments for a month, advancements with the oh-so-slow legal case now getting towards the sharp end and the other side deliberately running up costs in order to frighten us with the prospect of facing seven figure costs if we loose, and I’ve found it tough to cope.
> 
> My Go To response has been to overeat. Not anywhere near the extent it used to be but still to the point where it’s not supportive of a healthy me.
> 
> In response to that I’ve started to attend Overeaters Anonymous (OA) meetings.
> I’m not sure whether long term they’re for me or not tbh but they’re giving me something I need right now and that’s enough of a reason to continue going.
> 
> All of this, coupled with a maximum of three hours sleep a night, is why I’ve been a little quiet on here recently.
> 
> I’ve not mentioned any of this on wider social media but know I can do so here in a supportive and non-judgemental forum which I’m truly grateful to be a member of.
> 
> I’m not sure if there’s anything I want or need or hope to get by posting this here other than the release of sharing it all.
> 
> Thank you.


I completely undersatand your concern about your ankle, tendon damage seems to take more time to heal that broken bones. It is 1 year this week since my knee tendon repair and although much better it is still not normal and I suspect never will be. 
I found a supportive knee brace really helpful and you can get similar for ankles. The strap round with velco so can be worn when you need them. I did use a stick after I came off the crutches, what seemed counter intuitive was that you use the stick on the opposite side to the injury.
I found my balance was a problem but the physio gave me some exercises, standing on one leg, then the other and holding the position as long as I could, that has really helped.
I hope they sort out a plan of treatment asap.


----------



## gll

Hey all 8.0 but that was an out of bed test as the phone woke me up and I had to actually leave my cosy bed to answer it   
Had a big catch up with my brother though which was nice. He's on the other side of the world so getting timezones to align to chat properly is a bit of a nightmare 

Going to grab brekkie and go see my sis in law and great nephew who is on school hols so at hers today. Have missed my boy so will be nice to hang out with him for a few hours 

Have had to skim read this morning, gotta get moving but I did read your post @ColinUK and want to send some of that non judgmental support (and hugs) <3
p.s. did you know if you put trendy stickers on a walking stick it magically just makes you cool and not old at all


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me today.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Made it to IKEA yesterday but didn't have any meatballs as the queue was horrendous but for some frozen ones to have tonight 

Not gardening weather but at least it's not as bad as yesterday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.7 for me this morning. Busy day ahead. Take dog out call in farm shop get weekends meat . Early lunch . Funeral at one . Back home then off for food shopping . Have fun everyone


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone and Happy Friday!  Hope you’re all well and looking forward to the weekend!

@ColinUK - thinking of you and appreciate a bit of what you are going through.  As I get older I too get reminded of our mortality so I don’t think you are being over dramatic about a potential surgery on your ankle.  I’m sure you’ll be ok, keep positive thoughts!

5.7 for me this morning and a plan to tackle my spikes, especially breakfast ones!  I know that a lot of people will already be doing this, but I’m still finding my way a bit, especially now I can actually see what is happening to my BG on the Libre.

Here’s my version of a Unicorn Day (Note the sharp unicorn horn after breakfast)


But - I managed to get my lunchtime to not spike by the simple act of taking my bolus 25 minutes before eating.  I’m trying the same tactic with breakfast today and that seems to be working for me with a much smaller spike (same food as yesterday but taking the bolus 25 minutes before eating) :


Really pleased!  If only I had known about this years ago!


----------



## 42istheanswer

@ColinUK this is the stick a couple of friends recommend https://www.blacks.co.uk/15906361/leki-wanderfreund-makalu-walking-pole-15906361 apparently also available at Amazon and other outdoor places

They also suggest avoiding folding ones at all costs


----------



## Lanny

Oh MY!!!   

I’m in a right pickle: in the middle of a fight I’m not fully up to fighting; between my health centre who say they defined did my insulin prescription yesterday & my chemist who say they don’t have it! I’m about to start my last pen today & at 116 units a day it’ll will only last 2 days! It’s not enough to last the weekend AND the chemist WILL NOT budge on giving me any insulin without a script! In back to back calls to the chemist, 3 times, & twice with the long Friday queues to the health I’ve completely drained my landline phone battery & it’s charging but, it won’t switch on!

In desperation I wrote all that fir another script online & I wasn’t able to find my mobile sim card so, no mobile either; told them I have no mobile phone either now!

I’m waiting until I get a charge on the landline & go down to the health in person to get this sorted out! 

I was getting better slowly these last couple days of absence on the forum with HR going to 88 then, 86 yesterday! My HR & blood pressure is going through the roof now!

I DID think I could increase my tresiba to cover me over the weekend as a last resort but, will have to STAY AWAKE & eat regularly as that’ll steadily keep my BS going down? I don’t WANT to that!


----------



## Lanny

Still nothing with the landline & it’s been charging since 09:45. I completely drained it while queuing on the phone to health centre & lost connection!

I AM stressed & muddle headed! Just thought a better resort would be to go to A&E wouldn’t it? If I have to! Nobody is here but, me with them all in HK! I DID think at first after they left on 11/10 that there’s no emergency contacts here if any happens & one is needed!

I can’t shut up & speaking a LOT aloud as my stress levels are so high!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Yes, if you can't get it sorted by the end of the day/GP surgery closing time then A&E would be able to provide you with an emergency prescription (or even maybe GP out of hours service?). Hopefully you will be able to persuade the GP practice to re-issue the prescription urgently today though


----------



## Lanny

Phone just switched but, won’t stay on even in the cradle as I tried to call twice: lost connection at 11 seconds; waited a bit longer & lost connection at 27 seconds. Have to be patient to get a decent charge to make a call!


----------



## Lanny

I had two boxes of NR just before the winter increases & it just used up my pens faster. I must stockpile 3 boxes now, instead of 2, to have a decent buffer!

It’s not the first time problems between the health centre & the chemist have arisen & there’s been delays! This time I only realised on Wednesday that there were 3 pens left & ordered a box too!

I REALLY need to be to order more than 1 box at a time as it takes time to create a stockpile for a buffer!


----------



## Lanny

DRAT! DRAT, DRAT! Even in the cradle the phone keeps losing connection!

I’m exhausted & too stressed to eat anyway, no breakfast yet as I git up at 9:18 whence the phone battle began!

I’m going to sleep for while & put tresiba & meds now, a bit early as it’s bang on 11:00 as I type this!

I’m not up to battle now!


----------



## Nige13

Bang on 5 for me this morning - great  ........ and I'm gonna cut that lawn no matter what the weather this weekend


----------



## Lanny

I’m back in bed now with the heater on higher: it was freezing in the hall; not doing my sniffle any good! I thought I had the battle won & stopped it going to the chest & HR had started going down! Must remember to wrap up, forgot to in my stress, when I check the landline later! I’m only realising how cold I’ve been out in the hall!


----------



## Lanny

FINALLY! Made call to health centre, a few frantic messages ordering the same prescription over & over again as I can send info messages without ordering SOMETHING, as the phone in the cradle can hold a connection now even though it’s not at 1 out 4 bars battery charge yet! They say the script is being done urgently & to call them back after lunch after 2pm to see if it’s signed etc. before I can ring the chemist to deliver it today & it HAS to be today as no deliveries on Saturday!

Wrapped up in the hall this time & back in bed where I’ll rest for another outing to the hall after 2pm. Just coming up at 12:00 now, so, tresiba & meds going in now.

This day ISN’T over yet! Sigh! I just don’t have the energy to fight!


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> I completely undersatand your concern about your ankle, tendon damage seems to take more time to heal that broken bones. It is 1 year this week since my knee tendon repair and although much better it is still not normal and I suspect never will be.
> I found a supportive knee brace really helpful and you can get similar for ankles. The strap round with velco so can be worn when you need them. I did use a stick after I came off the crutches, what seemed counter intuitive was that you use the stick on the opposite side to the injury.
> I found my balance was a problem but the physio gave me some exercises, standing on one leg, then the other and holding the position as long as I could, that has really helped.
> I hope they sort out a plan of treatment asap.


The whole stick on the other side thing I get completely. I recall playing a character who used a cane and arguing with the director that I wanted to use it correctly and they said not to as it didn't look right!


----------



## Lanny

I WAS INDEED muddleheaded: realised I did my sums wrong; it’s a minimum of 120 units a day of NR & sometimes I eat 4 times or am a bit naughty or ill, this week or so, & need extra! I DEFINITELY need a 3 boxes buffer & top it up when I start the 2nd box which is only a day or two over 7 days so, order 2 boxes every week! I asked for 2 at once & it’s been approved! So, hopefully that proves to be true the next time I order AFTER this crisis?

My panic is starting to ease off now so, my HR, BP & talking is going down: actually HAD to stop thinking aloud earlier as I’ve gone hoarse; normally I use my level of talk to gage how stressed I am as I just can’t help think aloud under stress & keep saying “calm down Lanny, calm down Lanny” when I can’t shut up! A bit of a physician heal thyself or as I think of it as psychiatrist, or therapist, heal thyself!   I can joke now as my stress levels are coming down! It’s either laugh or cry?


----------



## Lanny

Prescription at the chemist & they will deliver it to me today! Now, I have to stay awake until it comes THEN, crash! Finally ate just before making calls, long Friday queues every time at the health centre! Forgot to put in NR never mind test but, I literally don’t care what my BS? NR going in now & it’s going to be conservative as I don’t know how long I’ll sleep ONCE the NR is here! A Limp Wrung Out Piece of Cloth emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Yes tresiba & meds went in earlier just after midday: didn’t forget THAT!

I was one panicked headless chicken earlier but, I’m akmost back to normal now!

Just typing these posts helped me with an outlet: my HR & blood pressure thanks you lovely lot!


----------



## Jenny105

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Hope he gets a better one tomorrow!





Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Ive been 10 for weeks (after getting up) . Cant get the results down hence can rise to 15, 17, 20 in the day


----------



## Pattidevans

Well, afternoon all.  What a contrast to yesterday which was glorious, it's just vile today.

4.4 at 07:30 when I got up to get to a 9:30 appointment for bloods at the surgery.  Then got my prescription from Boots in town before they stop cars going up the main street at 10:30 then shopping in two different supermarkets before lunch.  Now got a pork shoulder casserole into the oven and can finally post.

Yesterday was so lovely, like a mini-holiday, had a walk round the harbour and a drink in the open air on the harbourside.  The inner harbour was still as a lake and people were swimming.  The outer harbour was quite rough, but the sun shone and people were out and about just wearing TShirts.  The village is really quite picturesque.  The S&K pies were delicious.  Lovely bus ride there and back, you see so much more from the top of a bus than when you are driving.

@gll I know nothing about fluid retention, but I would mention that Psoriasis is another auto-immune condition which does lend itself to your diabetes being more likely auto-immune than T2.  I have several auto-immune conditions, including Psoriasis  - fortunately not at all bad these days since I retired and aren't under the stress I was having at work.

@ColinUK I just really want to give you lots of big hugs.... the ankle isn't a sign of old-age it's a blooming sports injury for goodness sake!  Use a stylish stick with pride!  A friend of mine snapped some tendons in his ankle, but the operation was successful and you'd never know now as not even a slight limp.  Hoping the same for you.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Well, afternoon all.  What a contrast to yesterday which was glorious, it's just vile today.
> 
> 4.4 at 07:30 when I got up to get to a 9:30 appointment for bloods at the surgery.  Then got my prescription from Boots in town before they stop cars going up the main street at 10:30 then shopping in two different supermarkets before lunch.  Now got a pork shoulder casserole into the oven and can finally post.
> 
> Yesterday was so lovely, like a mini-holiday, had a walk round the harbour and a drink in the open air on the harbourside.  The inner harbour was still as a lake and people were swimming.  The outer harbour was quite rough, but the sun shone and people were out and about just wearing TShirts.  The village is really quite picturesque.  The S&K pies were delicious.  Lovely bus ride there and back, you see so much more from the top of a bus than when you are driving.
> 
> @gll I know nothing about fluid retention, but I would mention that Psoriasis is another auto-immune condition which does lend itself to your diabetes being more likely auto-immune than T2.  I have several auto-immune conditions, including Psoriasis  - fortunately not at all bad these days since I retired and aren't under the stress I was having at work.
> 
> @ColinUK I just really want to give you lots of big hugs.... the ankle isn't a sign of old-age it's a blooming sports injury for goodness sake!  Use a stylish stick with pride!  A friend of mine snapped some tendons in his ankle, but the operation was successful and you'd never know now as not even a slight limp.  Hoping the same for you.


Thank you. That’s what I needed to hear. 
I know lots of folks who’ve had endless problems post hip and knee type operations but none are actually blood relations.


----------



## Lanny

NR s here: literally only 1 box: it’s as if Wednesday’s prescription has disappeared; this keeps happening with the odd prescription for some time now! Will order more over the weekend & see if I get two more boxes: keep ordering more to build up a stockpile; keep bugging them for 2 boxes per order! I DO NOT WANT THIS TO HAPPEN AGAIN!


----------



## rebrascora

Lanny said:


> NR s here: literally only 1 box: it’s as if Wednesday’s prescription has disappeared; this keeps happening with the odd prescription for some time now! Will order more over the weekend & see if I get two more boxes: keep ordering more to build up a stockpile; keep bugging them for 2 boxes per order! I DO NOT WANT THIS TO HAPPEN AGAIN!


Lanny, I am giving you a gold star for managing to get it sorted out.... but a "Phew" of relief would probably be a more appropriate response! It is really concerning if this is happening regularly. 

Hope you can now have a relaxing sleep and then when you wake up, give priority to finding that sim card so that you have a back up phone if that landline is acting up. I feel like I need a stiff drink after all that anxiety!


----------



## rebrascora

@ColinUK I am another one voting for top hat and tails and a silver topped cane and how about that pearl drop earring you were going to get?.... You could look a real "Dandy" ....... Or you could go the other way, tell the surgeons to whip it off, get an eye parch, crutch and parrot, still with the pearl drop earring of course and permanently play a swashbuckling pirate. I could see you looking equally fabulous and flambouyant in either circumstance. As others have said, it's a sports/road accident injury not old age. These things happen and thankfully we have the wonderful people within the NHS to fix them. A word of caution though.... particularly as this will involve limited mobility of your foot which needs to heal.... Maintaining good management of your BG is more important now than ever before. I know that will be difficult with all the other stress you are under but maybe find low carb comfort foods to binge on if necessary.


----------



## rebrascora

It was 4.8 for me this morning after a single JB to keep me out of the red an hour earlier.... Just caught it on 4.2!
I would have had another unicorn day yesterday but my Libre graph has another teeny, tiny speck of red on it and then just after midnight this morning I strayed very slightly into double figures so that has spoiled my chance for today. It was a late fish and chip supper shared with Ian to blame. Fish was nice but to be honest chips don't seem to do it for me anymore. I want things with more flavour now. It just felt like a waste of insulin and empty calories. 
Wishing everyone well for the weekend. Some fine weather wouldn't go amiss. I have had to bring the GGs in to prevent them turning the field into a quagmire and they are not happy and therefore neither am I. Added to that, bird flu restrictions so chucks are confined to barracks and not happy either. When I skied I used to love the winter, now I have animals I find it really hard work.


----------



## Lanny

I can’t find it: looked for it 3 times in 2 days & ordered a sim card on amazon with prepaid minutes & texts for £39:99. I’ve probably sent the tiny thing flying somewhere in my frantic searches as I had to remove all of the bedding off the bed first before pulling it out each time as it’s heavy enough with nothing on it but the fitted sheet! Nothing shows up my sheer exhaustion these days of fast breathing & heart rate than the bed: be it changing the bedding or dropping things down the wall side which I tend to leave unless it’s really important & I need it right away! I just pull it out every now & then, it’s been less often these last 2/3 years of covid, to pick things back up! I always sleep on the wall side & as a young child I went through a period of hitting the wall pretty hard: now I’ve trained myself, a long time ago, not to hit the wall & I’m always aware of where it is when asleep; it’s better than falling off the bed on the other side! And that happened , fell off the bed, fairly recently in the last 5 to 7 years ago? So, the bed NEEDS to be as flush to the wall as I can it go; it’s never completely flush as the mattress on top of the solid divan isn’t solid & movable, as it needs to be, & I keep dropping things!

Will order a new landline phone too as actually I’ve for a while now that the phone doesn’t hold a charge as long as it used to: I can’t remember how old it is?

I just can’t afford it all once & spread it out a bit especially with having budget a monthly top up with the new sim!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. 7.3

Looking at my numbers the last couple of weeks I’m running quite high overnight (testing when I frequently wake up or throughout because I’m awake); holding in the 7’s generally through to about 9am and then steadily falling down to the low 5’s. 
I’m wondering if it isn’t my body trying to heal/cope with injury. 
I know BG levels increase when fighting a virus etc but I’m wondering if it’s the same for muscular skeletal issues as well. 

And thank you all for the support. This place, and you fine people, are truly remarkable. Thank you.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A bit tired this morning.

BG 4.7
BP 119/74
Pulse 56 (a bit low)

The thing I am pleased about this morning is that since starting to analyse omega 3 and 6 and trying to get the ratio to a more sensible level I have brought it all under control and this morning it is 1:2.3

Most days now it is closer to 1:3.5

Before I looked into this extra analysis (retrospectively looking at the data) the ratio was all over the place, always above 1:5 and often above 1:10 with some peaks above 1:25

The 'experts' say that it is important to get the ratio down for health reasons but I am not sure how the majority of mere mortals are supposed to see what their ratios are on a daily basis.



No plans for today so far...oh, trying to fix an old sustain pedal. A reasonably easy job made more complicated by my now poorer old age eyesight.

Bought a beautiful christmas angel light up decoration/night light for my daughters daughters up coming birthday. See pic.




Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## harbottle

Morning all, 4.7 for me.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning. 8'4 for me. 

A bit of a rushed morning with COVID test and pregnancy test before a 6:30 am shift. I'm happy to report the COVID one is negative and I'd be even happier if the other was clearly negative as well, but I only got half of the control line, so I guess that's a invalid test? It was supposed to be a confirmation of a previous negative so I don't know if I should repeat or give my period an opportunity to show up. It used to be regular as a clock when I was younger and didn't have any reason to worry: from last year it's been chaotic and the contraceptive pills I'm taking can also stop it. I just hope they are doing their job, apart from getting on my nerves! 

Sorry for the overshare, I needed a bit of a rant and it's not a subject I want to mention with my mum or friend with benefits


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.2 for me.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone, a close-but-no-cigar 5.3 this morning for me.

Got a day running around all over the place doing bits and pieces, so lunch will be on the hoof somewhere.  Getting some good results taking the bolus before eating, but failed last night as I left too large a gap between bolus and eating dinner, resulting in a hypo of 2.9 just half an hour after my meal!  But, of course, treating the hypo was probably wrong then as no sooner had I done that and the meal showed its effect, making me shoot up to 10.6 by bedtime.  Oh well, not too bad.  Today’s another day and another chance to tame BGs.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, I was 2.8 at 3am and then 5.8 at waking. I am feeling pleased I didn't over treat. So grateful for my alarm which keeps me safe. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Wannie

5.4 this morning have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

10.8. I had something to eat last night but then thought I was dropping a couple of hours latter so hada biscuit which a didn't need then then corrected a 10.6(which well it looks like it hasn't worked my have done becausee I didn't check a bit earlier this time was supposed to do but didn't wake up I may have also be raising at the time thinking back to how I felt.
seems like I got to set an alarm).


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.4 on this very wet but mild day. 

Busy day, number 2 of 4 granddaughters’ birthday today, she is 10. We’re popping over this afternoon about 4ish for a cuppa and cake and exchange presents. Half hour drive to the middle of nowhere. Then we will drive in another direction to friends, also in the middle of nowhere and another half hour drive, for pre dinner drinks at 6pm. Local pub for dinner at 7.30, also in the middle of nowhere, and we’re staying over as a taxi ride is about £40! We’ve been told to bring wellies to walk the 1.5 miles home from the pub through the, probably sodden, fields! Sounds like a recipe  for disaster!  

Have a great day. Hopefully, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, a not too shabby 6.7, but did have to treat a 3.5 at 2am. Yesterday was a day of firefighting, canapés, sit down meal at 3.30 lasting til 5.30, several more drinks at the evening do, but I couldn’t face any more food. I kept shoving small amounts of novorapid in at regular intervals, but hovered around 11.0 all day, then about 8 hours after my last dose of novo, I crashed to the 3s!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today.  
A Sainsbury's delivery and more rain to look forward to.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 5.8. Lovely blue sky replacing yesterday's wind and rain. Glad the weather has lifted as my mood has plummeted on hearing so many people want Boris Johnson back. Unless it is just media frenzy, I fear that the overall UK IQ is lower than that of a radish. Enough about vegetables, elected or not, I need to attack the polytunnel where the Chinese greens and watercress are out of control and trying to swamp the lettuce.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Eternal422

TinaD said:


> Good morning - BG 5.8. Lovely blue sky replacing yesterday's wind and rain. Glad the weather has lifted as my mood has plummeted on hearing so many people want Boris Johnson back. Unless it is just media frenzy, I fear that the overall UK IQ is lower than that of a radish. Enough about vegetables, elected or not, I need to attack the polytunnel where the Chinese greens and watercress are out of control and trying to swamp the lettuce.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I hadn’t thought about the radish!  Might be better than the lettuce!


----------



## Eternal422

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 7.4 on this very wet but mild day.
> 
> Busy day, number 2 of 4 granddaughters’ birthday today, she is 10. We’re popping over this afternoon about 4ish for a cuppa and cake and exchange presents. Half hour drive to the middle of nowhere. Then we will drive in another direction to friends, also in the middle of nowhere and another half hour drive, for pre dinner drinks at 6pm. Local pub for dinner at 7.30, also in the middle of nowhere, and we’re staying over as a taxi ride is about £40! We’ve been told to bring wellies to walk the 1.5 miles home from the pub through the, probably sodden, fields! Sounds like a recipe  for disaster!
> 
> Have a great day. Hopefully, see you tomorrow!


Sounds a lovely day!  We have a local pub about 1.5 miles away over fields, it feels so good to walk there and back afterwards, although the cows sometimes give us funny looks when we walk back home through their field!


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning - 9.2 here today.  I've seriously got to reign in my sugar intake again. I'm not sure what's happened to my mindset.  My morning BG went up when I had the week off Metformin and then took a while to get better whilst slowly introducing the modified release but I've fallen back into my old ways with way too much sugar in the evenings. I need someone to kick me up the backside but realise that actually has to be me. I was comfortably having morning readings of between 5 and 6 and now it's nearly always over 8 and often in the 9s.  I know I don't want to start using insulin any time soon so not sure why I'm self sabotaging myself. I'm not eating like a diabetic and have gone back to having 3 biscuits at tea time and then a mini magnum after supper and then even some chocolate (not the sensible dark stuff) and an orange, and even then some crisps and cheese.  Any wise (and slightly encouraging) words would be very gratefully received.  I am probably subconsciously doing it because I'm so miffed that I haven't been able to go on our long awaited trip to see the gorillas in Uganda. My husband and our two friends will be arriving any minute and I am feeling sorry for myself. But I've got my daughter and her boyfriend home for the weekend which is lovely and we will have a really nice time. Have a good Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Looks like it's leaf sweeping season out there. I suppose I'd better get to it after my brew.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me this fine morning, and that’s after going to bed on a 13.9 last night, must have been the two jam and cream scones I had during the evening.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 a welcome weekend lay in for me (woke up about about an hour ago)
at the weekend I like treat myself to some toasted sourdough bread
forgot to get a loaf and none in freeze, so off to Lidl to get a fresh loaf shorty,

Have a great day & weekend everyone


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.9 for me. Having a lazy morning so far, lie in, bacon butty for breakfast and a leisurely coffee. Washing is hung out and the sun is shining, its really mild out. Hubby has the day off and we might go out for a wander around shops/a walk later.

Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## rebrascora

Woke up to a 3.4 on the Libre but a 4.6 when double checked with a finger prick so I am OK with that but obviously today will not be a unicorn day either. I refused to eat a JB just to placate my Libre so I injected my bolus and basal and got up and got breakfast and my coffee expecting levels to start rising a little as they always do when I get up, but they continued to drop a bit, so I ended up on 2.9 Libre (4.2 finger prick) before levels changed direction. It looks bad on my Libre that I was hypo and let it drop further and did nothing but I am trying not to let it make me feel guilty. I am not a slave to my Libre! It is just a tool that helps me to manage my diabetes and sometimes it is wrong.... I am writing this out loud to reassure myself as this guilt/judgement mentality with Libre can become a problem for me. Anyway, it looks like I have levelled out at a nice 6.0 now that breakfast has digested. 

It is the anniversary of my Dad's death today and I plan to commemorate him with a garden fire, which was one of the things that my sister and I both have fond memories of helping him with and goodness knows I am overdue for some tidying up. Will have to be careful to make sure there are no hibernating hegehogs in any of the piles of rubbish I have to burn.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another grey day.

7.7 this morning after going to bed on 5.8 - late dinner taking it's time digesting?  Had mussels in a tomato sauce, with some french fries loaded with mayo.  Though I didn't have an awful lot of the fries.

Usually meet friends on Saturday but they are away so not that much to do.  Will make broccoli and stilton soup and then attack the photo book again with hubby, so far we're only half way through the 700 odd photos we took on holiday.  Still, we have until end Feb to use the voucher I bought on Groupon for the book.  Dinner is already cooked, a pork shoulder casserole that I made yesterday with lots of veg, cider and cream that just needs warming through and I'll throw some jacket potatoes in the oven.

Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

PS @ Lanny I do feel your pain over the prescription mess, having just had a similar run around myself.  Hopefuly it's beginning to get sorted.


----------



## Fagor

6.7    First breakfast BG in range for over three weeks, so had carby breakfast with minimal spike.
DP kicking in some days - worst was 4.3 at 05:00, 13.6 at 07:15 (pre-BFAST) then 4.4 at 09:15.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 9 8 for me this morning. Had a 2 5 last night whilst out with the dog Got the craving for sugar . Might have over done it  just tested 7.1 so it's heading in the right direction Have a good day folks


----------



## eggyg

goodybags said:


> off to Lidl to get a fresh loaf shorty


Who you calling shorty? I’m 5ft 2ins on a good day!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Had a lie in this morning, slept in then read a book in bed. Much needed as haven't managed one the past few weekends! 5.6 when I finally got up. 

Today there will be a lot of cooking (I have mince to use up and youngest wants me to make them a quorn chicken & cheese sauce lasagne, so I shall make some bolognese sauce and make eldest a normal lasagne too; bread needing using up so plan to make kids a cheesy bread & butter pudding for tomorrow - assuming it hasn't tipped over the point of needing using and become mouldy; I cooked a small ham last night in pressure cooker so think I shall use some of that with pumpkin puree to make soup for me - debating whether to add some lettuce that needs using as well, and some I'll turn into honey roast chunks for eldest). I'm also determined to make some progress on the small room I'm meant to have got decorated by now, so need to pop to get some more masking tape.


----------



## 42istheanswer

@Elenka_HM {{hugs}} I hate that frustration of not knowing whether to retest or wait and see. Personally I would probably leave it today but retest tomorrow if period hadn't started, but I hope for you that it starts and saves you having to stress!


----------



## gll

Hey all. was 6.5 when I got up 

Finally have a clear ish day where I don't need to go anywhere or do anything in particular


----------



## Lanny

12:49 BS 9.5 & that’s the 1st reading since 20/10: didn’t test at all yesterday; didn’t care what all that stress did to my BS on top of everything else! Just as long as I wasn’t hypo: obviously not; work needed to get my waking BS back in line now!

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A bit of a relapse, yet again, after yesterday’s outings to the freezing hall: needed extra inhalers for a very hard, for me to describe feeling of HR & breathing; had a REALLY hard time describing to A&E doctors in October 2015 the 1st time my fast HR showed up! Heart rate is fast with shortness of breath without wheezing but, my breath feels freezing cold like after taking a mouthful of very cold ice cream, sorbet, or ice cubes: that moment of inhaling the coldness after swallowing it; I believe that’s what’s called “brain freeze” from eating something very cold! I used to love icy cold drinks & I never had any brain freeze but, I did feel a bit short of breath after an icy cold drink! It wasn’t good for my asthma & spent quite a kong time breaking myself from that habit & I mostly drink water at room temperature fir quite a kong time: it took SOME getting used to!

That 1st time I felt that freezing cold breathing, going in, back in 2015 in A&E although I kept mentioning, once I figured out how to describe it, the doctors seemed sceptical & dismissive of it as the ward was very cold late at night!

I’ve had that feeling a few times now & yesterday with the hearer turned up high in bed, after all the kafuffle, the air in the bedroom was definitely NOT freezing! I still had that feeling of breathing in in very cold air so, gave myself extra inhalers even though I wasn’t wheezing! Took a while fir my breathing to warm up after that but, it did & I slept a lot, on & off with a bit of apnoea, & up late today!

Meds & tresiba in before posting & now going to have breakfast after I finish posting. Nose is a bit snuffly & semi blocked again but, signs yet of any movement towards the chest: fingers crossed I can stop that from happening?

Just ordered another prescription for NR as I have no buffer now with just 1 box & used a lot of time & ingenuity in saying as concisely, limited number of characters allowed, as possible all I want to say:- the odd intermittently repeated missing prescriptions; a reasonabke buffer of about 2 weeks with 2 full extra boxes plus the current opened box in use & am I the ONLY one that with missing prescriptions? The : & ; are very useful in the construction of concise sentences & I use them a lot!  BUT, I DO occasionally use 1 too many in a long sentence when posting on here!

Right, my stomach is demanding food now & I have to feed the monster!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Bad day yesterday, severe infection, mild hypo around dinner and 11.0 this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. And @Michael12421 I hope you’re feeling better soon. 

6.8 this morning for me. After the run of numbers I’ve had recently I’ll take that thank you very much. 

Yesterday I decided to treat myself so I bought a walking stick which really makes a huge difference to getting about.  
And it got me a seat on the tube so that’s a win! 

The other treat was Tosca at the ENO. Last minute booking. Second row, middle of the Dress Circle. Never seen it before or even heard it. Suffice to say I think this Puccini bloke might have a career in writing Opera but I’d give this story a happy ending. Maybe make the whole thing a Bobby in the shower moment and everyone’s really alive at the end.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.0
BP 118/78
Pulse 57

O3 to O6 ratio 1 : 2.4 (nice) - ideal is 1 : 2 or 1 : 1 (depending on what you read)

when I look back over the years I see that my diet has significantly changed (for the better)

Its nearly November already. Incredible.

Today church this morning. 

I am hoping that my daughter will visit this afternoon.

And to add an even better note my wife has had 3 good days in a row.. excellent.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.3 this morning. 

Really annoyed. Had a Britannia BS account that became a Co-op one. Not a lot of money (£500) in it but they are demanding endless proof of ID as bad as if you want to open an account these days! The Co-op has lost its way compared to the Co-op of my youth!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here from the Soggy South. In a reversal of the usual pattern, we left Preston in sunshine yesterday, it clouded over around Staffordshire, just got home and the heavens opened as we were unpacking the car. Woke up at 6am this morning, or rather was woken up by rain hammering on the roof. It’s still raining, though it’s supposed to stop just before I’m due to go riding. Will be wading through mud on our hack, I expect.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A middle of the road 5.5 for me today! 

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

On a wet and windy morning here it’s a 5.6 for me today. Looks it could be another day of rest.


----------



## rebrascora

6.7 with an upward sloping arrow and some obvious DP for me today although I managed to draw a straight line along the bottom of my range for some of the night having battled 9s with corrections before and as I went to bed, so very happy with that. I hit it with 3 units of Fiasp which was overkill but allowed me to scrump one of my neighbour's apples. next to the stables.... It just doesn't seem the same when he has given me an open invitation to "fill my boots" though  ..... I go every few days and collect the windfalls for the horses and select the best one for myself.... I've got apples myself here at home of course which I love the flavour and crispness of, but handy to have a carb source up at the yard too for when I am mucking out and he has one tree which is very similar to a Cox's... my absolute favourite apple as long as they are underripe. I don't remember a year for such a good apple crop.
Ian is absolutely loaded with cold which I suspect may be Covid (he won't do a test) so I am working on the principle that "an apple a day keeps the doctor (or hopefully Covid) away".... at least with the help of all the vaccines and boosters I have had.

Really sorry to hear you have a nasty infection @Michael12421 Hope you have emergency antibiotics to tackle it straight away and you feel better soon.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. A unicorn day yesterday, though struggled to stay out of hypo. Stayed in target overnight though needed 3 lots of JBs to stop lows, woke to a 4.4.
I suspect its the fact its school holidays.

Heavy rain here today. Roads are flooded and fast flowing. A day for staying in i think.


----------



## zippyjojo

11.1  Had a movie night last night preceded by curry (homemade but quite ricey). Popcorn & maltesers and then 4 biscuits (oh and cake in the day).  Need to put on my big girl pants and stop this downward spiral NOW. Cooking roast beef today and Mum coming over - that will be fine as it seems to be the evening that is the test for me. On another note we watched Where The Crawdags Sing last night (had to buy it on Prime Video). Loved it and it was very true to the book. Have a great Soggy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> The other treat was Tosca at the ENO. Last minute booking. Second row, middle of the Dress Circle. Never seen it before or even heard it. Suffice to say I think this Puccini bloke might have a career in writing Opera but I’d give this story a happy ending.


I love Tosca!
There is a (probably apocryphal) story that does the rounds, that in one performance, the stage hands replaced the mattress that Tosca has to land on (when she hurls herself off the Castel S'Angelo) with a trampoline. Apparently the Diva involved made several reprises before she finally sank under the battlements.


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> 6.7 with an upward sloping arrow and some obvious DP for me today although I managed to draw a straight line along the bottom of my range for some of the night having battled 9s with corrections before and as I went to bed, so very happy with that. I hit it with 3 units of Fiasp which was overkill but allowed me to scrump one of my neighbour's apples. next to the stables.... It just doesn't seem the same when he has given me an open invitation to "fill my boots" though  ..... I go every few days and collect the windfalls for the horses and select the best one for myself.... I've got apples myself here at home of course which I love the flavour and crispness of, but handy to have a carb source up at the yard too for when I am mucking out and he has one tree which is very similar to a Cox's... my absolute favourite apple as long as they are underripe. I don't remember a year for such a good apple crop.
> Ian is absolutely loaded with cold which I suspect may be Covid (he won't do a test) so I am working on the principle that "an apple a day keeps the doctor (or hopefully Covid) away".... at least with the help of all the vaccines and boosters I have had.
> 
> Really sorry to hear you have a nasty infection @Michael12421 Hope you have emergency antibiotics to tackle it straight away and you feel better soon.


The apples this year are bonkers! Our trees’ branches have been nearly touching the ground with the weight of them! I’ve got one really delicious variety too. One of my dogs puts weight on every year at this time with all the apples and plums and unfortunately it always coincides with her annual check and weigh-in at the vets )


----------



## rayray119

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning.  Bad day yesterday, severe infection, mild hypo around dinner and 11.0 this morning.


Can I just ask roughly how often do you have a hypo as it seems to be very often.


----------



## rayray119

It was 8.6 for me.


----------



## Michael12421

rayray119 said:


> Can I just ask roughly how often do you have a hypo as it seems to be very often.


I have not counted but I think also that what some members call a hypo is not the same as my definition. If I am 4 or so in the morning that is normal for me and I get no weird syptoms. I have to be nearer 2 and even then sometimes I am fine.
It has been said many hundreds, if not thousands. of times that we are all different and I accept that as one of my differences.  I do not like being high in the morning - this sets off the infection that I have at the moment.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.3 this morning. Full eye test this afternoon to see what glasses are recommended and pick some out. It'll feel very weird wearing glasses when they are ready.... and youngest has already said it'll be weird seeing me with glasses...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> Yesterday I decided to treat myself so I bought a walking stick which really makes a huge difference to getting about. View attachment 22600


Isn't that stick a bit short for a tall guy like you @ColinUK ??


----------



## rayray119

Hello


Michael12421 said:


> I have not counted but I think also that what some members call a hypo is not the same as my definition. If I am 4 or so in the morning that is normal for me and I get no weird syptoms. I have to be nearer 2 and even then sometimes I am fine.
> It has been said many hundreds, if not thousands. of times that we are all different and I accept that as one of my differences.  I do not like being high in the morning - this sets off the infection that I have at the moment.


Just because you don't feel it. Doesn't mean it's a not a hypo. Anything below for 4 for people and insulin is condersided an hypo
 awareness from what you posted but correct me if I'm wrong.  It seems like you your going down the lines of thinking it betters to be low then high as long as you feel fine this is not case remember you have more time to react to high blood sugar than low blood sugar.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - quite a nice day today with blue sky and thin cloud, but forecast to rain this afternoon.

6.6 at 08:50, though I tested 9.9 at 4 am, probably due to the 3 JBs and 3/4 of a ginger cookie at bedtime as I was 4.2    

Nothing much doing today apart from preparing the dinner. Roast chicken with cream cheese, tarragon and lemon rind stuffed under the skin, roast beetroot with fennel seed, green beans and new potatoes.  Plus stewed plums - they've been sitting in the fruit bowl for 10 days and won't ripen.  Hope to spend more time on the photobook as we made good progress yesterday and can at last see the light at the end of the tunnel.

@ColinUK so glad to hear the stick is helping!

@Michael12421 I hear what you say about feeling better when your numbers are low, but being at 2.0 without feeling bad merely means you are losing hypo awareness, it doesn't mean you are not hypo.  Losing hypo awareness is very dangerous, especially for someone living alone.

Have a good day all.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Roast chicken with cream cheese, tarragon and lemon rind stuffed under the skin, roast beetroot with fennel seed, green beans and new potatoes. Plus stewed plums - they've been sitting in the fruit bowl for 10 days and won't ripen.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Up at 05.40. Did BG - 6.8. Fed dog, took drugs, and went firmly back to bed with a book. The day hasn't improved, the rain is still providing a fine imitation of a power shower. 
Good thing Alex gave the lawn its final mow yesterday - I doubt he could get out in a hovercraft today. Equally good - Carla did a fine act as a domestic goddess so I genuinely haven't a thing to do except don the oilskins and fling a bit of food around the menagerie. Fortunately, I downloaded another couple of books on to kindle yesterday. I don't know how I would do without that convenient device as I am getting short of walls for hardbacks.
Have a good day whatever you are up to.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> I love Tosca!
> There is a (probably apocryphal) story that does the rounds, that in one performance, the stage hands replaced the mattress that Tosca has to land on (when she hurls herself off the Castel S'Angelo) with a trampoline. Apparently the Diva involved made several reprises before she finally sank under the battlements.


Last night she did the most over the top sideways dive from the ledge that I’ve ever seen. It made some of the audience titter somewhat!


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Isn't that stick a bit short for a tall guy like you @ColinUK ??


I’ve shoved it in to a plant pot so it will  grow. If it doesn’t then I do have these magic beans someone sold me once…


----------



## Michael12421

Robin said:


> I love Tosca!
> There is a (probably apocryphal) story that does the rounds, that in one performance, the stage hands replaced the mattress that Tosca has to land on (when she hurls herself off the Castel S'Angelo) with a trampoline. Apparently the Diva involved made several reprises before she finally sank under the battlements.


It was at the Vienna State Opera, the Tosca in question was soprano Ljuba Welitsch (‘not a small lady’) and the conductor was Herbert von Karajan (‘who was not at all amused’).

Another well known and true story is that at the Metropolitan Opera in New York  the singer who was playing Rodolfo approached Mimi to sing Your tiny hand is frozen, shoved a hot sausage into her hand.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning (just!), well it is a Sunday!  5.3 for me on getting up at 9am after the Libre alarm at 4.3 woke me 45 minutes earlier.  I guess a little DP pushed it into a normal range.  Somehow, despite not being able to wait for my breakfast and eating right after the bolus, I managed to not have a spike, just hitting 7.6 and now starting to drop slowly.  Maybe D takes a break on a Sunday?

Looks to be rainy all day today, luckily our running around yesterday was all successful and done in good weather, so today will be a lazy indoors day apart from going out to meet my wife’s niece and partner tonight for drinks.

Hope everyone enjoys today!


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> It was at the Vienna State Opera, the Tosca in question was soprano Ljuba Welitsch (‘not a small lady’) and the conductor was Herbert von Karajan (‘who was not at all amused’).
> 
> Another well known and true story is that at the Metropolitan Opera in New York  the singer who was playing Rodolfo approached Mimi to sing Your tiny hand is frozen, shoved a hot sausage into her hand.


There’s a fair few houses claiming the trampoline story but only one claiming the firing squad mass suicide…


----------



## Fagor

6.8 
6.7 yesterday, so this is 5th consecutive pre-meal less than 10. 10 isn't great but when over 40% are above 10, it's good.
After having so much trouble getting BG down, this morning has been opposite. Changed QA injections to outer regions of tummy, so suspect that is the problem.


----------



## Lanny

12:10 BS 9.5 Well, it’s the same as yesterday so, not higher & that’s SOMETHING at least! A Mona Lisa 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Still no signs of my sniffle heading south so, that’s another plus! A Proper One


----------



## eggyg

I’m here! Still alive after our walk home in sodden fields in the pitch black! 7.1. No signal at our hosts’ home. 
Had a great night, fabulous food, too much wine and not much sleep. Been for a short walk though to try and blow the cobwebs off. Now home watching last night’s Strictly and trying to keep my eyes open. 

Hope everyone’s day is going well. I’ve sped  read everyone’s posts, hope I haven’t missed any HSs.


----------



## khskel

Nearly blobbed but it was a 5.8 for me.

Not quite as persistent as it was first thing but safe to say the garden is out of bounds at the moment.

Needed to write an intro to a song which I think I've done. Must get it loaded onto the keyboard next week.



Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> There’s a fair few houses claiming the trampoline story but only one claiming the firing squad mass suicide…
> 
> View attachment 22609 View attachment 22610


I've only seen Tosca once.  It was performed by the English Touring Opera at the Hall for Cornwall.  There was no scenery just some background that looked like dark grey slate with several different levels.  I was very disappointed!  Half the fun of opera is the outrageous scenery and acting and there wasn't much of either!  Would have loved to have seen some of the stuff in your clipping @ColinUK


----------



## 42istheanswer

Had my eye test. Optician advised for my job I will be better getting varifocals, as correcting the distance vision with single vision glasses messes my close up focus up, and I need to switch between both while working. Which makes complete sense, rather than constantly moving glasses up or down (I don't really need reading glasses otherwise), but does also feel a little odd that I will go straight to those from not wearing glasses! I picked the middle option for quality rather than the best quality option they had for price reasons. I'll see how I get on with them when they arrive...


----------



## Wannie

was 5.0 at 7am this morning, another busy but lovely day with my granddaughters who are now safely back home with Mummy and Daddy. Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## rayray119

Well I've not unfortunately not spelt and it doesn't look like I'm going to now so it doesn't look like im going to do I'll give my no waking reading of 6.2


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning -  6.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9
BP 113/73
Pulse 63

All good.

We had a good day yesterday. My daughter came over to celebrate her daughters birthday. Cake. Presents. Happiness. 

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'7. 

My insulin pen gave me a hard time this morning. Insulin didn't flow, no matter what I did: change needles, take the cartridge out and put back again...Had to go to work so I took one of the disposables that I still have in the fridge and got it done. Hopefully I can sort it later.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 on my Accu-Chec, 8.3 on the Libre. This sensor, fitted Thursday, is very contrary. Reading a tad high most of the time. Has a good few hours in the middle of the day then goes off in its own little high world in the morning and evening. My TIR shocking because of it. Very annoying. 

Today is the first of four days where we don’t have to leave the house unless we chose to. No appointments, no childcare. (We’ll make up for that on Friday when we will have four of the little angels and a sleepover for three! ) Just pootling about, still tired from our hectic weekend, making a  ghoul…ash for our Halloween bash on Saturday, which I’ll freeze. I’m cooking a joint of pork slowly for tonight’s tea, so thought I’d utilise the oven whilst it was on. Got to save the pennies somehow. 

Have a good day everyone, and be thankful that Doris hasn’t thrown his hat in the ring. Phew!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Weekly shopping day has come round again, already.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Libre alarm woke me 3 times with a 4.9. Now wide awake and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## rayray119

Well I did manage to get a couple of hours sleep in the end so second reading is  9.1.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, bit nippy. Still can't find strips, I know for a fact I had tons. I wish I didn't keep losing stuff. Bit miffed as yet again the chemist have messed up. No Levothyroxine in today's offering of meds. It's making me wonder how many times they have messed up this year and if that is why I am constantly ill and nervy with thudding heart?! I'm fed-up with Rowlands! Have a smashing day all.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Slept like a log except for the 0100 toddle to the loo. Vaguely recall checking the news and seeing that BJ wasn't running - did I imagine it? Running late for animals so haven't yet checked the news. BG 5.6.
Wishing everyone a good day and a cessation of politics, war and rain.


----------



## zippyjojo

11.1 and an overnight headache. Chucked out lots of ‘naughty’ carbs last night although I don’t think I actually overdid it yesterday. I did at least do a BG prick before lunch and it was 5.9. Read an article last night about insulin and diabetes after pancreatic surgery and it said that people in that cohort need less injected insulin and often have hypos - is that your experience Type 3Cs? I think I have it in my head that eventually I’ll have to start using insulin so make the most of it now by eating all the sweet things (stupid) but maybe I can keep going with the third of my pancreas I’ve got left and just diet and metformin? I’ve started wearing my Fitbit again as had got very lazy so need to do some more conscientious walking. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Nige13

Good morning everyone - 8am this morning was 6.0  not to shabby I think.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> 11.1 and an overnight headache. Chucked out lots of ‘naughty’ carbs last night although I don’t think I actually overdid it yesterday. I did at least do a BG prick before lunch and it was 5.9. Read an article last night about insulin and diabetes after pancreatic surgery and it said that people in that cohort need less injected insulin and often have hypos - is that your experience Type 3Cs? I think I have it in my head that eventually I’ll have to start using insulin so make the most of it now by eating all the sweet things (stupid) but maybe I can keep going with the third of my pancreas I’ve got left and just diet and metformin? I’ve started wearing my Fitbit again as had got very lazy so need to do some more conscientious walking. Have a good day everyone xxx


I didn’t start on insulin until 6.5 years after my op. I don’t have lots of hypos. As the years go on, your remaining third will atrophy ( like mine) and won’t provide much, if any insulin. The problem starting on insulin before that occurs, it will splutter some out then none for a few days and is quite difficult to control. I  stated on a mixed insulin twice a day, just two units. My hba1c just kept getting higher instead of lower and I was changed to a MDI ( multi daily injections) and learned to count carbs. Obviously my teeny, weeny bit of pancreas had conked out by then! Unfortunately, at the moment the only way to control it is reducing your carbs and exercise. It’s tough being a Type 3c. But it will all work out in the end. I’m coming up to my 15 year anniversary of my operation and all is well (ish)!


----------



## 42istheanswer

zippyjojo said:


> 11.1 and an overnight headache. Chucked out lots of ‘naughty’ carbs last night although I don’t think I actually overdid it yesterday. I did at least do a BG prick before lunch and it was 5.9. Read an article last night about insulin and diabetes after pancreatic surgery and it said that people in that cohort need less injected insulin and often have hypos - is that your experience Type 3Cs? I think I have it in my head that eventually I’ll have to start using insulin so make the most of it now by eating all the sweet things (stupid) but maybe I can keep going with the third of my pancreas I’ve got left and just diet and metformin? I’ve started wearing my Fitbit again as had got very lazy so need to do some more conscientious walking. Have a good day everyone xxx


Surely eating the sweet things will be more ok on insulin as you'll be able to dose appropriately to prevent most high spikes?

Given you are 3c, I would be inclined to think that you may be better to eat normally and thus allow your team to work out if/when you need insulin based on your BG from eating how you want to continue eating. So not avoiding all treats or trying to use them up. If you only have 1/3 of your pancreas left then I would think that you are probably right you will need insulin, and IMO it wouldn't be a "failure" on your part to need to start giving your pancreas a helping hand on the insulin production. It may even help your remaining pancreas to keep going for longer if it doesn't have to produce all the insulin.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.9 for me this morning. All wrapped up warm at the moment in one of those oversized fleecy hoodies but will have to change soon into decorating clothes and get on with that!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.9 for me this grey day.

Now had a storm three nights on the trot, could do with a decent nights sleep, or at the very least a few hours.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.2 here.

Got some friends staying from Oz atm. We see each other every 7 years or so when they come over to the UK to see family. They’re a good laugh. Wow, they can drink! And I used to drink like that too.  I often think diabetes saved me from alcoholic oblivion, phew!  Off to Tenby today to find a big greasy breakfast (for them) to blast away their hangovers! Then, who knows...not the pub again plz.


----------



## Wannie

4.8 at 6am when I woke, decided to have another hour in bed which turned out to be 3! 
At 9.05 was 5.2 does this count as a HS?  
Will be playing catch up with housework all day now, one thing I dislike about sleeping in is the feeling of being late all day.
Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## ColinUK

42istheanswer said:


> Had my eye test. Optician advised for my job I will be better getting varifocals, as correcting the distance vision with single vision glasses messes my close up focus up, and I need to switch between both while working. Which makes complete sense, rather than constantly moving glasses up or down (I don't really need reading glasses otherwise), but does also feel a little odd that I will go straight to those from not wearing glasses! I picked the middle option for quality rather than the best quality option they had for price reasons. I'll see how I get on with them when they arrive...


My varifocals (the first I’ve ever had) are not right. It’s either the position of the different refractive centres which is off or the pupillary distance which is out slightly. 
Unfortunately I took way too long to take them back to the opticians. 
I didn’t want to spend a fortune so opted for Asda and they were cheap, very cheap. 
I’ll try another pair of varifocal but will go to Vision Express instead next time. 

Hope you have a good experience with them and they’re right first time.


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning and managed to track down a friend who’d gone silent after leaving work suddenly about 5 weeks ago. 
No replies to texts or calls. Nothing. I knew he’d split with his long term girlfriend and moved somewhere else but didn’t know where. He’s been in hospital and him being him he didn’t want to trouble anyone so went silent. 
He’s now staying with a mutual friend, her husband and their adorable dog not too far from here so we’re all meeting up next weekend hopefully. 

Doctor Who was more entertaining that Strictly this week. What an odd theme and what peculiar choices of music to dance to. 
Didn’t really feel the right person went either.


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> My varifocals (the first I’ve ever had) are not right. It’s either the position of the different refractive centres which is off or the pupillary distance which is out slightly.
> Unfortunately I took way too long to take them back to the opticians.
> I didn’t want to spend a fortune so opted for Asda and they were cheap, very cheap.
> I’ll try another pair of varifocal but will go to Vision Express instead next time.
> 
> Hope you have a good experience with them and they’re right first time.


I hope so too. I went to Vision Express and I have 100 days once I get them to take them back if they aren't right


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 5.1for me this morning Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Dry at the moment so more leaf sweeping if it stays like that. Bag some to make leaf mold and put some on the beds and borders.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Lovely sunny day again, just a spot of rain forecast for 4pm. 

7.6 when I woke at 08:30, though it had been in the 9s earlier in the night, but I must have woken every hour nearly needing the loo.  No idea why!  Now dropped to a more reasonable 6.2.

Not much on today except a phone appointment with the pharmacist who works with the surgery between 2pm and 4pm for a review of my meds.  I suspect it's been prompted by me sending an email saying it is ridiculous to be on Liothyronine at £100 every 28 days with no blood tests to see if it is working.

So hopefully will get the photobook finished.  No need to prepare dinner as we have enough leftovers from yesterday.  

I thought I saw someone sneak in with an HS, but can't find it now - congrats whoever it was though.

@42istheanswer reading between the lines is your optician at Specsavers?  I think they are the only people I have ever come across who offer 3 different grades of varifocal.   I have always gone for the most expensive as the difference IMHO is massive.  If you do not feel happy with your glasses when you get them then ISTR Specsavers will change them if you complain within 3 weeks.  I could be wrong so do check.  What I normally do is get my eyes tested at Specsavers as they have the best equipment and then take the script to ASDA to fill as you get the best quality lenses at half the price.


----------



## Nige13

ColinUK said:


> My varifocals (the first I’ve ever had) are not right. It’s either the position of the different refractive centres which is off or the pupillary distance which is out slightly.
> Unfortunately I took way too long to take them back to the opticians.
> I didn’t want to spend a fortune so opted for Asda and they were cheap, very cheap.
> I’ll try another pair of varifocal but will go to Vision Express instead next time.
> 
> Hope you have a good experience with them and they’re right first time.


I got mine from specsavers and were around £320.00 for two pairs BUT I did have my lenses made thinner  thats the vanity in me I suppose.
It has taken me about 2-3weeks to get use to them but all good now. Just have to remember to move my head up/down/left/right and not just my eyes lol 
Good luck with yours


----------



## Pattidevans

PS Just seen Colin's post re varifocals.  I think it does depend on the person doing the measuring as to how well varifocals suit your particular vision.  The woman at the ASDA in Cornwall seems very good as my glasses have always been good from there.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Pattidevans said:


> @42istheanswer reading between the lines is your optician at Specsavers?  I think they are the only people I have ever come across who offer 3 different grades of varifocal.   I have always gone for the most expensive as the difference IMHO is massive.  If you do not feel happy with your glasses when you get them then ISTR Specsavers will change them if you complain within 3 weeks.  I could be wrong so do check.  What I normally do is get my eyes tested at Specsavers as they have the best equipment and then take the script to ASDA to fill as you get the best quality lenses at half the price.



I think you may have seen my reply to someone else now, but I went to Vision Express. I have used them for glasses for youngest for about 9 years, and they offered a Blue Light discount on buying glasses. I was told I have 100 days if I'm not happy with them.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 5.0 before breakfast (~96% HS) but feel like I dipped between 3:00 and 7:30!


----------



## rebrascora

I am in good company with Patti on 7.6 which included a little bit of DP.... up from 6.0 at 6am when I lazily rolled over and went back to sleep. 
I had a total triumph over my diabetes yesterday. Didn't quite get a unicorn according to Libre  because it recorded 2 tiny dips into the red which I checked and both were actually above 4, but I did eat both a sweet mince pie (5.30pm) and then an Indian takeaway 3 hours later and I very much doubt my own pancreas in it's heyday could have done a better job than my manual impersonation...

 

Feel like I am on a roll at the moment. Basal needs are staying the same and I have got the doses just right and managing my boluses really well even for tricky foods. Of course, I know it won't last, but just enjoying the moment!  Why can't it always be this rewarding (was going to say easy.... but I am still working quite hard to manage things.... (a bit like the proverbial swan paddling like mad under the surface) but you don't mind when it all pays off like it is at the moment. It's when you try your damndest and it kicks you in the teeth that it's really tough. More plain sailing for me please and of course my palls here too....


----------



## zippyjojo

42istheanswer said:


> Surely eating the sweet things will be more ok on insulin as you'll be able to dose appropriately to prevent most high spikes?
> 
> Given you are 3c, I would be inclined to think that you may be better to eat normally and thus allow your team to work out if/when you need insulin based on your BG from eating how you want to continue eating. So not avoiding all treats or trying to use them up. If you only have 1/3 of your pancreas left then I would think that you are probably right you will need insulin, and IMO it wouldn't be a "failure" on your part to need to start giving your pancreas a helping hand on the insulin production. It may even help your remaining pancreas to keep going for longer if it doesn't have to produce all the insulin.


Actually my consultant who did the op did mention that it was better to start on insulin than live with badly managed diabetes. I had my annual check with the Diabetes team fixed for January and then got an email saying it had been moved to June - seems like rather a long break.  I'll get in touch with the diabetic nurse at my surgery who seems very switched on and see what she suggests.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

zippyjojo said:


> Read an article last night about insulin and diabetes after pancreatic surgery and it said that people in that cohort need less injected insulin and often have hypos - is that your experience Type 3Cs?


Hello @zippyjojo, 
I can only speak for myself in any detail - but I have noticed that some T1s seem to use more insulin than I do. I had a total panc'y in Feb 2020.

I take 8.5-10 units of basal Tresiba daily, less in summer; increased from 9.5 to 10 this morning (modest tweak). My bolus is fairly varied because my eating pattern is varied: I have a noticeable carb ratio difference for breakfast and other meals - 1:8 breakfast, 1:10 others and on average perhaps 22-24 units needed just for 3 meals in a day. BUT those 22-24 units can be reduced a lot (up to 50%) if I'm very active. Corrections at 1:2 which my Endo describes as aggressive; I've twice tried softer corrections, which didn't work. Recently I've been doing a lot of corrections, during the day and last thing before bed; not quite sure why! From all of this variety I can't give you 'real' average bolus doses per day. 

I used to have loads of hypos, but since Libre 2 these are much reduced and during 2022 I've not had a single deep (low 3s or into the 2s) hypo and only about 5 mild hypos (c.3.5); I get mild hypo symptoms with those. I have my low alarm set at 5.6 and pretty rigorously monitor once that alarm sounds. My BG can get towards 4, but no hypo symptoms. Since I'm retired I can make the time to stay on top of my BG when low, by extra snacks and / or pausing when active. This definitely is interfering with my lifestyle and at times makes me seem to my family as a bit obsessive; but I point out that they have not had the dubious pleasure of being hypo and they accept that reality.

Could you provide a link to the article,  please? That asked, I'm not sure there is much point in getting too deeply involved in trying to compare T3c insulin needs with others. Not only are we 'all different', but as you neatly demonstrate you can be T3c yet only needing oral meds. Also, you have no spleen and need to take certain precautions, I have no panc'y and need to ALWAYS remember my Creon. Plus at 73 I'm increasingly stumbling through various minor ailments; however much I might deny I'm getting old, it is a futile denial.


----------



## Eternal422

A very late good morning today to everyone!  Got caught up with work as soon as I got up and forgot to post on here.  Anyway, 4.3 for me this morning then a nasty spike of 15.4 (!) as I was hungry and couldn’t wait for my porridge this morning after doing my bolus.  Of course that then caused a dip before lunch down to 4 as presumably the bolus started acting too late.  Oh well, such are the joys of this balancing act!

@rebrascora - very impressed with your unicorns!  You have a veritable herd of them!

@Wannie - definitely counts as a HS - congratulations!


----------



## Pattidevans

Proud to be erratic said:


> Could you provide a link to the article, please? That asked, I'm not sure there is much point in getting too deeply involved in trying to compare T3c insulin needs with others


Of course we are all different, but insulin needs also depend on body weight and generally men may need more as they are heavier.  As to T1s that can vary whether they are on a pump or not.  My total daily dose is between 17u and 18u a day, whereas  before the pump - and a stone and a half  heavier I needed something closer to 40u total.


----------



## zippyjojo

Proud to be erratic said:


> Hello @zippyjojo,
> I can only speak for myself in any detail - but I have noticed that some T1s seem to use more insulin than I do. I had a total panc'y in Feb 2020.
> 
> I take 8.5-10 units of basal Tresiba daily, less in summer; increased from 9.5 to 10 this morning (modest tweak). My bolus is fairly varied because my eating pattern is varied: I have a noticeable carb ratio difference for breakfast and other meals - 1:8 breakfast, 1:10 others and on average perhaps 22-24 units needed just for 3 meals in a day. BUT those 22-24 units can be reduced a lot (up to 50%) if I'm very active. Corrections at 1:2 which my Endo describes as aggressive; I've twice tried softer corrections, which didn't work. Recently I've been doing a lot of corrections, during the day and last thing before bed; not quite sure why! From all of this variety I can't give you 'real' average bolus doses per day.
> 
> I used to have loads of hypos, but since Libre 2 these are much reduced and during 2022 I've not had a single deep (low 3s or into the 2s) hypo and only about 5 mild hypos (c.3.5); I get mild hypo symptoms with those. I have my low alarm set at 5.6 and pretty rigorously monitor once that alarm sounds. My BG can get towards 4, but no hypo symptoms. Since I'm retired I can make the time to stay on top of my BG when low, by extra snacks and / or pausing when active. This definitely is interfering with my lifestyle and at times makes me seem to my family as a bit obsessive; but I point out that they have not had the dubious pleasure of being hypo and they accept that reality.
> 
> Could you provide a link to the article,  please? That asked, I'm not sure there is much point in getting too deeply involved in trying to compare T3c insulin needs with others. Not only are we 'all different', but as you neatly demonstrate you can be T3c yet only needing oral meds. Also, you have no spleen and need to take certain precautions, I have no panc'y and need to ALWAYS remember my Creon. Plus at 73 I'm increasingly stumbling through various minor ailments; however much I might deny I'm getting old, it is a futile denial.


Annoyingly I can't find the article now as I found it on my phone and not sure how to get the history like I can on my laptop ...    Do you get all you help and information from your diabetic nurse or from the specialist diabetes team?


----------



## Proud to be erratic

zippyjojo said:


> Annoyingly I can't find the article now as I found it on my phone and not sure how to get the history like I can on my laptop ...    Do you get all you help and information from your diabetic nurse or from the specialist diabetes team?


I share the problem of losing downloads on my phone; my IT skills are limited!

Much of what I now glean is from this forum and reading credible Internet articles. I do get decent Consults with an Endo who leads the "Oxford's Centre for Diabetes, Endocrinology and Metabolism" (OCDEM), who are at the forefront of pancreatic transplant research in the South of England. I have exchanged a couple of emails with his DSN's and been helped promptly, but I don't feel I know them.

I am doing a DAFNE course, face to face, in November and suspect I will have to relearn various things; I'm at a point where I feel I have a reasonable understanding of D matters, yet definitely not got a fully stable management of my D - but also feel my issues are pretty trivial and I start a new day leaving behind yesterday's hiccups as a background alert, should they recur. If this makes me sound arrogantly confident and independent - I most definitely am not; I muddle on, each day has its challenges.


----------



## rebrascora

zippyjojo said:


> Annoyingly I can't find the article now as I found it on my phone and not sure how to get the history like I can on my laptop ...    Do you get all you help and information from your diabetic nurse or from the specialist diabetes team?


I am Type 1 not type 3c but I get most of my info from this forum.... reading what works in certain circumstances for other people and then carefully experimenting on myself to see what works for me.... plus DAFNE course was very useful..... but obviously that is for people on insulin to help them balance their doses and keep themselves safe. If you are not using insulin yet then you would not qualify or find it helpful.
In your situation, I would either pursue a low carb higher fat way of eating, which really helped me to control my craving for high sugar and carb foods .... or ask your health care professionals about starting on insulin as it will almost certainly be necessary sooner or later in your situation anyway. Even though I am on insulin, i still use a low carb higher fat diet to help control my sugar addiction/comfort eating and help stabilize my BG levels, but that doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> I am Type 1 not type 3c but I get most of my info from this forum.... reading what works in certain circumstances for other people and then carefully experimenting on myself to see what works for me.... plus DAFNE course was very useful..... but obviously that is for people on insulin to help them balance their doses and keep themselves safe. If you are not using insulin yet then you would not qualify or find it helpful.
> In your situation, I would either pursue a low carb higher fat way of eating, which really helped me to control my craving for high sugar and carb foods .... or ask your health care professionals about starting on insulin as it will almost certainly be necessary sooner or later in your situation anyway. Even though I am on insulin, i still use a low carb higher fat diet to help control my sugar addiction/comfort eating and help stabilize my BG levels, but that doesn't suit everyone.


Thanks Barbara - I’ve seen people mention LFHC diets. Am I assuming that’s high I saturated fat or do you gorge on cheese? Just wondering how it effects your cholesterol levels?


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> I am Type 1 not type 3c but I get most of my info from this forum.... reading what works in certain circumstances for other people and then carefully experimenting on myself to see what works for me.... plus DAFNE course was very useful..... but obviously that is for people on insulin to help them balance their doses and keep themselves safe. If you are not using insulin yet then you would not qualify or find it helpful.
> In your situation, I would either pursue a low carb higher fat way of eating, which really helped me to control my craving for high sugar and carb foods .... or ask your health care professionals about starting on insulin as it will almost certainly be necessary sooner or later in your situation anyway. Even though I am on insulin, i still use a low carb higher fat diet to help control my sugar addiction/comfort eating and help stabilize my BG levels, but that doesn't suit everyone.


Oh yes I remember now that you’re treated by the OCEDEM


Proud to be erratic said:


> I share the problem of losing downloads on my phone; my IT skills are limited!
> 
> Much of what I now glean is from this forum and reading credible Internet articles. I do get decent Consults with an Endo who leads the "Oxford's Centre for Diabetes, Endocrinology and Metabolism" (OCDEM), who are at the forefront of pancreatic transplant research in the South of England. I have exchanged a couple of emails with his DSN's and been helped promptly, but I don't feel I know them.
> 
> I am doing a DAFNE course, face to face, in November and suspect I will have to relearn various things; I'm at a point where I feel I have a reasonable understanding of D matters, yet definitely not got a fully stable management of my D - but also feel my issues are pretty trivial and I start a new day leaving behind yesterday's hiccups as a background alert, should they recur. If this makes me sound arrogantly confident and independent - I most definitely am not; I muddle on, each day has its challenges.


----------



## zippyjojo

zippyjojo said:


> Oh yes I remember now that you’re treated by the OCEDEM


Sorry - my cutting and pasting has got a mind of its own!


----------



## zippyjojo

Proud to be erratic said:


> I share the problem of losing downloads on my phone; my IT skills are limited!
> 
> Much of what I now glean is from this forum and reading credible Internet articles. I do get decent Consults with an Endo who leads the "Oxford's Centre for Diabetes, Endocrinology and Metabolism" (OCDEM), who are at the forefront of pancreatic transplant research in the South of England. I have exchanged a couple of emails with his DSN's and been helped promptly, but I don't feel I know them.
> 
> I am doing a DAFNE course, face to face, in November and suspect I will have to relearn various things; I'm at a point where I feel I have a reasonable understanding of D matters, yet definitely not got a fully stable management of my D - but also feel my issues are pretty trivial and I start a new day leaving behind yesterday's hiccups as a background alert, should they recur. If this makes me sound arrogantly confident and independent - I most definitely am not; I muddle on, each day has its challenges.


Oh yes I remember now that you’re treated by the OCDEM who I’m under too.


----------



## rebrascora

zippyjojo said:


> Thanks Barbara - I’ve seen people mention *LFHC* diets. Am I assuming that’s high I saturated fat or do you gorge on cheese? Just wondering how it effects your cholesterol levels?


I think you mean LCHF (Low Carb High Fat)

Yes, I eat lots of lovely cheeses and I have double cream in my coffee every morning.... sometimes two cups   and full fat creamy Greek natural yoghurt and I cook my veg in a knob of butter and I eat fatty meat and nuts and pork scratchings are my guilty pleasure..... so yes I eat a lot of saturated fats and I make sure I have plenty of fibre and my cholesterol levels are currently 4.2, reduced from 5.2 at diagnosis 3.5 years ago when I was eating very high carb and relatively low fat.
I think the fibre, particularly soluble fibre, is an important factor in keeping cholesterol in check along with significantly reduced carbs. The saturated fat doesn't seem to make a difference one way or another but I enjoy it and I believe that these natural fats are healthier than the seed oils and artificial alternatives that are marketed as being healthy these days. My body feels happier and healthier than it has in a long time, I don't feel hungry or get cravings/comfort eat (well very very rarely and I keep low carb treats in the house for such occasions to limit any impact) and I enjoy my food, so feel like I can eat like this for the rest of my life without any great effort. I stray with the occasional treat like that mince pie (which was gorgeous) and an Indian takeaway (bit disappointing) last night but mostly my LCHF keeps me very happy.


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> I think you mean LCHF (Low Carb High Fat)
> 
> Yes, I eat lots of lovely cheeses and I have double cream in my coffee every morning.... sometimes two cups   and full fat creamy Greek natural yoghurt and I cook my veg in a knob of butter and I eat fatty meat and nuts and pork scratchings are my guilty pleasure..... so yes I eat a lot of saturated fats and I make sure I have plenty of fibre and my cholesterol levels are currently 4.2, reduced from 5.2 at diagnosis 3.5 years ago when I was eating very high carb and relatively low fat.
> I think the fibre, particularly soluble fibre, is an important factor in keeping cholesterol in check along with significantly reduced carbs. The saturated fat doesn't seem to make a difference one way or another but I enjoy it and I believe that these natural fats are healthier than the seed oils and artificial alternatives that are marketed as being healthy these days. My body feels happier and healthier than it has in a long time, I don't feel hungry or get cravings/comfort eat (well very very rarely and I keep low carb treats in the house for such occasions to limit any impact) and I enjoy my food, so feel like I can eat like this for the rest of my life without any great effort. I stray with the occasional treat like that mince pie (which was gorgeous) and an Indian takeaway (bit disappointing) last night but mostly my LCHF keeps me very happy.


Oh yes I did mean that  Gosh it’s a minefield isn’t it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## rayray119

Morning not up yet but I tend to check at the moment if I happen at the moment to wake up earlier to get more of sense. And to show my team that the raise is happening later(but perhaps sometimes I might be able to le#ve it) anyway t's 6.8


----------



## Ditto

Top of the morning all. I've got dentist today agh, I don't wanna go.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Tuesday 4.8 on waking at 06:20 
I didn’t post Yesterday or Sunday 
they were both 7.somethings 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'9.

Novopen still not working and period still AWOL, but at least the pregnancy test was a clear negative this time. I will try not to obsess over it (easier said than done). It did disappear for many months last year without a clear explanation, tho now I suspect it was the undiagnosed diabetes putting stress on my body. So I'll be annoyed but not surprised if something similar happens.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.6, accidentally fell asleep on the sofa last night. Now repaired to bed to grab another hour's sleep hopefully


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 an hour ago, went back to sleep, 8.3 just now. Dawn has paid me a visit!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Talking of dentists...I have been registered with my NHS dentist for a long while now. Out of the blue the dentist has decided to stop doing any NHS work. Ie I have no dentist unless I pay significant private fees. Can they legally just dump me like that? I am quite worried.

Onto better things...

BG 5.2 yesssss !!!!!!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn 

Morning all. 5.8 this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6 on the meter 7.7 on the Libre. I’m getting really annoyed with it now. Think maybe a call to Abbott is on the cards, what a pain though. Might give it another couple of days. 

Again our plan for a day out has been scuppered and it doesn’t include grandchildren or elderly parents. It’s the dishwasher this week! It decided to conk out, again, last Wednesday night. The night all the argy bargy was going on in parliament. It was like that here too, pushing and shoving ( of the dishwasher I hasten to add), and lots of swearing ( the swearing was mostly from me)! I just want to buy a new one, it’s about 20 years old, Mr Eggy said it was an expensive one and it’s fixable. He calls it Trigger’s dishwasher! That’s an Only Fools and Horses reference. It’s the pump this time and the part is arriving today between 11.30-2.30, slap bang in the middle of the day. 

Nevermind, I’ll have a day off. No cooking today, we’ve left overs from the roast dinner I made yesterday. And, touch wood, the dishwasher will be fixed before I throttle Mr Eggy! 

Have a good day all. 
@Gwynn congrats on your HS and sorry but yes, your dentist can go private as mine did many, many years ago. I only pay as you go now,  Denplan et al don’t pay out for every penny you spend on treatment, think check ups are included, they only pay the NHS cost and you are left to stump up the rest. We got caught out with that when Mr Eggy had root canal treatment and they paid out a whopping, NOT, £32! Look into the Ts&Cs very carefully if you decide to go down that route.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.2 today. Think I overdid hypo treatment at supper yesterday!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn on the 5.2.
5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## zippyjojo

9.1 so better than the last two days. Woken up with a headache again (it went during the day yesterday). Wondering if it’s a side effect of my Covid jab but that was 8 days ago now. Was meant to have a house viewing today but got a message to say the man’s woken up with flu so I’m glad they’ve cancelled but I’d changed other plans (volunteering I do once a week at local Childrens Hospice). Mind you - I shouldn’t go in with a headache anyway just in case. So a lazy day here and then have my Mum and twin nieces coming over for supper tonight as they’re visiting for ½ term so I’m making Spag  Bol. Have a great day everyone. xxx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning 6.4 after a lousy night. Never mind, the sun is out so I can get on with attacking the bramble patch behind the stables. It is big enough to hide bears in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Washing out first thing so hopefully dry before dark. 

Woodpecker on the fatball feeder yesterday. It looked like one of this year's young males.

More leaves to sweep, more good organic matter for the garden. A few bulbs we found of uncertain vintage to pop in and see if they do anything.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  A night of 4s again, and woke up with 4.2.  DP took that to 5.7 and I forced myself to wait 20mins after my bolus before starting my porridge this morning.  Loads better!  The peak was just 8.4 and now I’m back to 5.7 two hours later.

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS!  I’ve been on Denplan for years and included in the monthly fee I get a 3 monthly hygienist appointment and 6 monthly dentist checkup.  Any work done by the dentist is also included all I have to pay extra for is any “lab” work, such as making crowns,etc.  However, that does cost me about £30 per month.  I didn’t get a choice when the dentist switched from NHS, but to be honest it has been good and the dentist focus is on preventative treatment and help to improve oral health (which means less work/cost for them and less issues for me!).


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> I only pay as you go now,  Denplan et al don’t pay out for every penny you spend on treatment, think check ups are included, they only pay the NHS cost and you are left to stump up the rest. We got caught out with that when Mr Eggy had root canal treatment and they paid out a whopping, NOT, £32! Look into the Ts&Cs very carefully if you decide to go down that route.


The NHS cost for root canal is something like £200 (level 3) so I'm surprised they only gave you level 1.

Hope that Mr Eggy does get that dishwasher working!


----------



## Wannie

5.2 at 5.00 am and 5.0 when I got up at 7.30.
Congrats on the HS @Gwynn 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Bit changeable today. At the moment quite nice, but black clouds on the horizon

4.0 this morning.  As soon as I woke at 8.30 the alarm rang on my phone.  2 x JBs and half a cookie and it shot up to 10! I seem very sensitive to carbs first thing.

Waited in all afternoon yesterday for a phone call from the pharmacist who was going to review my meds.  It never came!  It's so frustrating when that happens.

Going to try cooking gammon in cider in the slow cooker today.  Fingers crossed - I had more or less consigned the slow cooker to the dustbin.  But needs must try to save electricity.

@Gwynn , congratulations on the HS.  For what it's worth try ringing  0300 330 1348, they will put you on a waiting list for NHS dentist vacancies and tell you how long the waiting list is.  Some years ago we waited nearly 2 years (using a private dentist meanwhile) and finally got an NHS one.  They proved absolutely useless, cancelling more appointments than we ever had, so we moved back private with a truly excellent surgery and Denplan covers us for everything except lab work.   It's something like £30 a month each.



zippyjojo said:


> and then have my Mum and twin nieces coming over for supper tonight as they’re visiting for ½ term so I’m making Spag Bol.


Beware the spaghetti!  I find Linguine has less effect on BGs so long as I only have a small portion and load on the bolognaise.

@eggyg hope you get the dishwasher repaired.  Ours broke last Christmas eve.  It was a cheap one that came with the  fitted kitchen that was part of the newly built house when we bought it, so we just bought another one cos the repair man said the part would cost near enough the price of the dishwasher.  New one does a much better job than the one that broke ever did.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.7 for me this fine sunny and mild morning.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.7 for me . Pleased as it's been as high as 14 .tTook a correction dose and it only dropped down to 12 next time I tested  Had a hypo when I was out with dog last night. Only had a few jbs in my pocket and a bar of white chocolate . Not the normal peanut butter chocolate finger from marks and Spencer . I allways carry on me . With the jbs . That white chocolate was nice but the sugar content must have been high . Took 3 units an hour after I'd eaten it ... Unfortunately no information on the wrapper . You live and learn . Just stick with my jbs and peanut butter chocolate finger. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## rebrascora

Someone cut my tongue out will you!!   It will teach me to crow about my diabetes playing nicely yesterday. 

8.7 this morning and battled high levels all afternoon and evening with numerous stacked corrections which didn't quite keep it in single figures. Got really heavy handed with it in the end and ran up and down stairs 20x and that helped and got it down to mid 5s but a couple of hours later it was heading up again. Walked up to the yard and did a couple of hours of really industrious work up there and that eventually brought it down to a pretty stable 4.8 at bedtime, but then I worried that it was a bit too low to go to bed on, so I had one single jelly baby and that took me back up into the 8s!! where I stayed all night..... Still I suppose it could have been worse.....and actually would have been if I didn't have Libre to keep tabs on it!

Anyway, I have upped my morning Levemir by 2 units and been heavy handed with the Fiasp this morning for breakfast and thankfully that is holding me in the mid 5s now. Ian is loaded with a heavy cold (as are many other people locally) so perhaps my body is trying to fight it off and I shouldn't really be complaining about it. I just hate having to use so much more insulin.... just to keep a lid on things!

Congratualtions to @Gwynn and @Wannie although we really should insist that you get out of bed when you get an HS Wannie and at the very least do a little dance of celebration!   That applies to you too Gwynn but then I think you probably already do because I know how thrilled you are to get that "perfect" result on a morning..... Please don't spoil my mental image and tell me you don't!


----------



## zippyjojo

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.  Bit changeable today. At the moment quite nice, but black clouds on the horizon
> 
> 4.0 this morning.  As soon as I woke at 8.30 the alarm rang on my phone.  2 x JBs and half a cookie and it shot up to 10! I seem very sensitive to carbs first thing.
> 
> Waited in all afternoon yesterday for a phone call from the pharmacist who was going to review my meds.  It never came!  It's so frustrating when that happens.
> 
> Going to try cooking gammon in cider in the slow cooker today.  Fingers crossed - I had more or less consigned the slow cooker to the dustbin.  But needs must try to save electricity.
> 
> @Gwynn , congratulations on the HS.  For what it's worth try ringing 0300 330 1348, they will put you on a waiting list for NHS dentist vacancies and tell you how long the waiting list is.  Some years ago we waited nearly 2 years (using a private dentist meanwhile) and finally got an NHS one.  They proved absolutely useless, cancelling more appointments than we ever had, so we moved back private with a truly excellent surgery and Denplan covers us for everything except lab work.   It's something like £30 a month each.
> 
> 
> Beware the spaghetti!  I find Linguine has less effect on BGs so long as I only have a small portion and load on the bolognaise.
> 
> @eggyg hope you get the dishwasher repaired.  Ours broke last Christmas eve.  It was a cheap one that came with the  fitted kitchen that was part of the newly built house when we bought it, so we just bought another one cos the repair man said the part would cost near enough the price of the dishwasher.  New one does a much better job than the one that broke ever did.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Thanks - I'm going to use wholewheat but don't really know if that will be a difference - we shall see in the morning!


----------



## Lanny

12:40 BS 8.1 It’s starting to come down! 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’ve been waking in the 8’s, while absent, & in the 6’s between meals of which it’s still only 1, mostly, & 2 a day if I remember to eat again!

The cold breathing is coming & going: extra inhalers means I CAN breath through my nose; still feel the coldness when the air going in my nose hits my windpipe, though! It’s just less cold with the heater turned up so, it’s definitely not due to breathing in ACTUAL cold air! My HR has been back down to normal & even a teeny bit lower at times at 80 to 84. It’s just the intermittent cold breath that’s like my windpipe is extra sensitive to temperature & I wonder if it’s another new face to my neuropathy? I’m sensitive to changes in temperatures especially colder temperatures & it’s the gradient of the difference: the greater the difference; the more I feel the tingles!

Bought myself a new BT cordless phone for £19:99 & it’s being delivered, amazon prime as they’re promoting AGAIN with 30 days free, today around 14:45 to 17:45 & it’s very convenient to see the drop by drop info of the driver as he makes his deliveries a bit closer to the time!

So, that’ll be me fully connected landline & mobile wise now & a worry off my mind!

Nose JUST the odd time when it’s block, right side, & no signs of sniffle heading south! In fact, I think I’m more or less over it? 

Uhm!  Just had a though as I was about to press the button to post!

Now that my HR is back down I’ll try taking cetirizine again & see if it helps with the cold breath if it’s a kind of slight allergic reaction I feel that doesn’t restrict? 

Already taken my meds & tresiba & will take an allergy pill now. Can always stop it again if HR goes up too much: I’ll take 84 to 86!

It’s been quite nice to be able to breath through my nose now when breathing through my mouth during this prolonged sniffle!


----------



## gll

7.7 for me.
I reduced basal 2 days ago bit but think i need to tweak some more. Been generally in the 7 and 8s waking/pre meals so will try in the middle of my old dose and current one.

I picked up my new air fryer last night from argos so now I need to do some rearranging as its a beast and takes up so much space. Then I need to work our how to actually cook with it but one step at a time .

@Lanny let me know if its any good, I need to get a new cordless phone. I replaced the wired landline a few months ago but cordless is still on my list. We get such a crap signal inside my house on mobiles that it just isn't reliable enough to use them exclusively.


----------



## Pattidevans

zippyjojo said:


> Thanks - I'm going to use wholewheat but don't really know if that will be a difference - we shall see in the morning!


Probably not.  However everyone is different so let us know.


----------



## grovesy

gll said:


> 7.7 for me.
> I reduced basal 2 days ago bit but think i need to tweak some more. Been generally in the 7 and 8s waking/pre meals so will try in the middle of my old dose and current one.
> 
> I picked up my new air fryer last night from argos so now I need to do some rearranging as its a beast and takes up so much space. Then I need to work our how to actually cook with it but one step at a time .
> 
> @Lanny let me know if its any good, I need to get a new cordless phone. I replaced the wired landline a few months ago but cordless is still on my list. We get such a crap signal inside my house on mobiles that it just isn't reliable enough to use them exclusively.


We keep our Air Fryer in a cupboard when not in use.


----------



## Lanny

Phone & new sim delivered 16:20  

Landline plugged in but, not connected to phone line yet: needs to be charged for 16 hours; when I get up, after 0820, I’ll plug in the phone line which is still in the old phone!

Just tried calling O2 & they’re very busy so, it was a voice automated service only: couldn’t get the dratted system to get what I want & it kept saying say I need something else; I do but, it’s back to an unbreakable loop of asking what’s wrong! Will call back later!

I’ll wait a bit & see what this basic cordless phone is like & give you the details later to buy on Amazon @gll


----------



## Lanny

A bit of a palaver there as I called back 4 times to that same loop on the voice activated service! Finally I said no I’m not calling about this number & then said yes to a lost sim or phone & they put me on a long wait for someone to speak to! 30 minutes later my call is answered it will take 4 to 24 hours to transfer the old number & everything is the same with the same All Calls tariff I was on! But, had to provide a lot of details about text message numbers I sent & received & my balance! Gave my nephew’s number & the hospital number for appointment reminders! Verified that & my numbers will be switched!

It’s not as big a bother as I feared it would be! 

I will be mobile connected by tomorrow night at the latest! 

Well done O2!


----------



## Gwynn

Sadly today ended badly as my wife had a bad episode.

This is getting very wearing. I am not sure I will survive much more of this and there is no support from anywhere. Sigh


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.6 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.3.

Need to head into town for shopping and prescription pickups early this morning and then back to operation clear out the kitchen. Got a chunk of the way through it all and got slammed with a migraine yesterday so its in a sorry state today as I could only manage to poke at things once I pulled everything out.

Hope you all have a fabby day x


----------



## ColinUK

Morning. 6.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.6 today


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.4 meter, 7.1 Libre, getting a bit closer. Maybe that threat to call Abbott has worked. 

The dishwasher is fixed! Yeah! Lots more pushing and shoving to get it back in, it’s intergrated so a bit of a pain, and lots of swearing, again! But Triggers dishwasher lives another day.

Not much planned today. Forecast dire. 

Have a great day, if you’re able.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! An 8.0 for me. Hopefully DF won't come along and spoil the downward trend!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.2 here, I was still rising at bedtime after last night's pizza, so not a bad result. I was tempted to do a half unit correction at bedtime but didn’t in the end.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

10.6 but was 7.6(however was in the 9s earlier on. In the night so not much of chance in that respect checking for a couple of reasons and I had eaten something before bad as well as didn't have enough fo eat for tea) at 4.30. I decided to get in habit of weighing my breakfast out the night before to musnuse the crunch of going out of range before didn't work this time though).


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.7 after another lousy night. Wind howling, rain sheeting down, like Wuthering Heights with a Welsh accent. Got most of the brambles removed yesterday but doubt my chances of continuing until the rain lets up. 
Blasted fox hounds came onto my land yesterday without warning so no chance to bring horses in. Peachy and foal had a quick charge round and then settled down but the old cob, Louie, galloped himself into a white sweat and then trotted around the field margins for 5 hours. Not good for an old horse and, of course, quite illegal as 100% not following a trail. My language was pretty unladylike. 

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.3 for me this morning.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 9.2 today so the 11s might have been a blip or result of covid jab and no headache this morning (yippee). Spaghetti bolognese with nieces went down very well. I used wholewheat and they all ate it so that's a win. I do find myself feeling peckish later on but I think it's psychological or that I stay up too late watching telly and it may be the hunger hormone Ghrelin coming out to play. I had a good chat with the GP yesterday and I am going to start taking statins, 20mg. I spoke to her about the higher numbers and me wondering whether it was related to me being on MR Metformin now and she said that it will be better seen by an HbA1c which I'll have in January (too early now and I had the month where I'd come off Metformin for a week and then gradually reintroducing the MR).  So I've got 3 months to get my a*se back into gear again. Chimney sweep today. Hubby had a lovely time sitting watching a family of chimpanzees in Uganda yesterday. I'm attaching a photo of the 50+ year old Grandpa  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.7 this morning. My right knee is hurting for no apparent reason, unless because I spent maybe half an hour kneeling last night putting masking tape on. Still got a bit more to do today as I was tired so thought I'd leave the rest...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.5 here.

Wow, my health centre’s busy. I need to organize blood tests, so I started ringing at around 4pm yesterday. I eventually managed to get to number 8 - yippee! - in the queue at around 5, but was stuck there for 20 mins...at that point, my BG was going low so I gave up. What a faff!

There’s a definite nip in the air today. Roll on summer LOL.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.8 for me this morning.

I was totally frustrated yesterday evening getting a spike up to 12.7 that was stubborn to come back down - still 10.2 at bedtime.  I could quite easily have given myself 10U of Novorapid in anger but thankfully didn’t otherwise I would have been on the low-high rollercoaster all night long!

Anyway, today is a new day and another chance to keep in range!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 10.1 for me this morning Treated a hypo during the night Soon get back in range (hopefully) Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - so far a beautifu day.  No rain forecast, which is a good thing as we are going into town to meet friends this afternoon.

7.4 at 08:30.  Libre alarm woke me with a 4.0 at 06:15, so I had 2 x JBs and put a -50% temp basal on for an hour.  I do think that overenight basals need changing but can't as yet see a definite pattern.  Curiously, for the 2nd night running I have had no bolus with dinner, the night before was a definite decision as I was quite low, but last night I just forgot.  It was gammon, white cabbage fried with caraway seeds, half a small jacket potato and green beans, followed by some plums stewed with brown sugar and extra thick double cream on top.  Only 7.4 at bedtime.

The gammon in cider done in the slow cooker was not a success IMHO as the meat shrank quite a lot, as opposed to boiling it on top of the stove.  I followed the method I found on the internet, just putting in 400ml cider and cooking on low for 8 hours.  The gammon wasn't submerged, but sat on top of a bed of onions and carrots, so perhaps that was it.

Glad to hear your dishwasher lives on @eggyg 

Sorry to hear you are both having a hard rime of it  @TinaD and @Gwynn

Hugs to everyone.  Have a good day.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I wasn't expecting rain as the sun was shining, but it did suddenly rain just as I was about to run youngest to a holiday club/course at 9.15.. so we put on coats and youngest stayed in the car till the workers popped their heads out of the door at 9.29 rather than going out and waiting for them...

Gorgeous rainbow though


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning. Pleased to report my 2 unit morning Levemir increase worked a treat yesterday. Diabetes is so much less frustrating and tiresome when basal dose is right. Sending a heartfelt "Thank you" out to whoever developed Levemir and my team for prescribing it. I can't imagine how I would manage without it.

@Eternal422 Giving you a gold star for resisting the temptation of a "Rage bolus" yesterday as I know how frustrating it is when it just refuses to come down and how easy it is to just dial up a whopper dose just to show it who's boss. I find stacking a few small corrections works better for me now that I have Libre to monitor the effects of them more closely and assess if I need a bit more an hour later or a jelly baby just to slow the drop. I know that stacking is frowned upon but I think with Libre widely available it makes it much less risky and certainly better than "rage bolusing" in my opinion.

@Gwynn Hope your wife's episode is short lived and all is calm again soon.

No post from @Michael12421 this morning yet? Hope you are OK Michael and that infection is on the mend.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Down to the studio this PM.

In the meantime the sun's out and there are leaves to sweep.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it's a 6.1 for me this morning which is high for me as it's usually in the low fives.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I meant to borrow a meter and strips from my sisters but then forgot to bring them home with me yesterday. My memory is rubbish now. They never measure so I might as well be using their strips as they get them from the docs and I don't. Sun is shining, got Specsavers today and diabetic eye test soon. Have a lovely day peoples.


----------



## Lanny

11:21 BS 7.9 May only be by 0.1 but, still going down & I’m happy with that! With maybe a bit of DP as I got up with the 10:15 alarm as tesco delivery, usual 11:00 to 12:00 slot, & dozed in bed till it was here at 10:58. 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Shopping put away & I don’t know WHAT I’m going to do with 3 litres of skimmed milk: after weeks & months of not drinking tea I fancied it having missed it; ordered a half lint of fresh, instead of long life, as that tastes best & I’ll end up SWIMMING in 3 litres of it!  Cleopatra having her toes dunked in a foot bath?

Going to have sushi for breakfast/lunch now! 

I’m looking forward to my 1st cup of tea in AGES later: can’t remember the last time I had a good ole cuppa! 

Anyone want some fresh skimmed milk? 

New landline phone is fully charged & plugged in the phone line.  Mobile still not transferred yet but, could up to 7pm tonight?


----------



## 42istheanswer

If you were nearer I'd have some milk to make cheese sauce, but I don't think it's economical to get a ferry across the Irish Sea to collect it


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Heads up to any on-line grocery shoppers, Sainsbury's are now offering booking slots from 14th Dec to 27th Dec.* 
Hurry! Looks like they're going fast.

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Great news! Got meself a blood test appointment - in two weeks' time (nice to have something to look forward to ) - AND it's first thing so that I can fast for it. Only took 12 minutes to get thru too. I'm going to celebrate!


----------



## Bexlee

A massive 13.6 and a positive covid test for me this morning. I’ve done well to avoid this far I suppose. Bugger of 1/2 term holiday though

Hope everyone has a good rest of the day.


----------



## Wannie

@rebrascora needed the  two hours in bed yesterday    , busy day and then granddaughters over night.

Didn't test this morning have felt shocking since yesterday. Had my covid booster at 2pm yesterday, sore arm, pounding headache and nausea  hopefully will improve quickly, fingers crossed


----------



## Gwynn

Today has continued very badly unfortunately.

I proposed a solution/compromise to my wifes dilema which at first she agreed and then got upset and angry and shouted that she wants to return to the Phillipines. Right now she is in another room sobbing in tears.

She got upset when I suggested that she seeks medical help as things are clearly not right

So sad.

It is really very upsetting for me too.

And there is nothing I can do


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning.  Yesterday was a tiresome and frustrating day whch I have now banished to the dark recesses of my mind.
This morning I was 4.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning not 100% sure wat waking BS was 
but 1 hour after getting up it was 5.7 (just now)

have a great day everybody


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.9 for me this morning. Little bit better day yesterday for me but still trying to tackle breakfast spikes. 

Whilst browsing on the net I came across Openprescribing(dot)net where you can see how much your CCG and even down to GP practice prescribe for all or even specific drugs. Out of interest I checked on the Freestyle Libre 2 for my GP and found that they had prescribed 48 in August- so presumably at 2/month/person that equates to 24 of us on their books. Amazing this information is available publicly!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7 here. 

No Welsh choir practice tonight, or next week, but lots of performances coming up - eek! We’re supposed to practise at home...the neighbours’ll think I’m swinging a cat!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! And a 5.4 (104%HS) from me!  And unlike the morning I got 5.0 no muggy head suggesting a HDS!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.7 here.
> 
> No Welsh choir practice tonight, or next week, but lots of performances coming up - eek! We’re supposed to practise at home...the neighbours’ll think I’m swinging a cat!



Be prepared for a visit from the RSPCA!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning everyone!  4.9 for me this morning. Little bit better day yesterday for me but still trying to tackle breakfast spikes.
> 
> Whilst browsing on the net I came across Openprescribing(dot)net where you can see how much your CCG and even down to GP practice prescribe for all or even specific drugs. Out of interest I checked on the Freestyle Libre 2 for my GP and found that they had prescribed 48 in August- so presumably at 2/month/person that equates to 24 of us on their books. Amazing this information is available publicly!



Will have to check my previous GP practice - they will be tending to zero I  think!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
Thats very interesting, @Eternal422 , I had to go and look up our surgery. Not surprisingly, I found that during 2020-1, our surgery lagged way behind on CGM prescriptions. Not their fault, it was on the say so of the hospital then. This was when I had to keep nagging the hospital for months to consider me, and then it took another few months for them to process me through the system.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.5 on the meter. I’ve almost given up on this sensor. One whole week I’ve had it on and my TIR for the week has gone down to 79% when it’s always about 96%. 3% over 13.3. That’s usually 0%! It’s a good job I don’t have a review coming up. 

Woken up as dizzy as a duck this morning. The room was actually spinning at 4am this morning. I’ve been having a lot of migraines this last week or so. It’s not something I suffer from on a regular basis, I occasionally get the aura but without pain, but this week I’ve had pain then the aura at times or aura and then pain. It’s blooming horrible.  I think it’s caused by lack of sleep, I’m not doing very well at the moment, although ironically, I slept better last night than I have for weeks. I’m sick of taking painkillers but if I don’t I can’t function. Another day of popping pills as I have a lot to do, we’ve got four of the grandchildren tomorrow ( eldest is in Turkey on a half term holiday), three sleeping over and will be here all day Saturday as we’re having a Halloween party . Lots to prepare. Now where’s those ibuprofen?  

Have a good ‘un.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.8


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Well, i flatlined last night...the only thing was it was in the mid 10s . Woke to 10.3.

I had a big spike before tea, no idea what caused it as it had been ok all afternoon, it suddenly shot up to 14, finger prick confirmed! 3 lots of corrections were needed to drop it down for it to rise again overnight. Hopefully it will be better today.

Have a good day everyone. Its forecast rain here most of the day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.3 

Received my referral letter for MRI and surgical consult regarding my ankle yesterday. 
According to the Choose and Book info I’ve the choice of precisely one hospital which is fine. However go to the NHS appointment booking website and it says that there’s no appointments available!
Called the appointment booking line and the said the same. No appointments available. They advised me to book at my second choice. Which isn’t an option because I’ve not been listed as having one. 
Email sent to orthopaedics department at the hospital asking them to contact me in order to book an appointment ASAP. 
Email also sent to the GP with a copy of the Choose and Book info asking them to help get me an appointment. 

Oh and according to the hospital website it’s a 42 week wait for appointments ffs. 
I’d go private if I had the money to do that. 

Meanwhile I’m scouting out items for my convalescence wardrobe. Only essential items of course. Things like this dressing robe from https://www.danielhanson.co.uk/


----------



## 42istheanswer

Having lunch with bf today, no idea where we will go (he usually has places to suggest) but youngest in a holiday course, I'm on annual leave and he has a day off so all matches up to be able to go for lunch!


----------



## freesia

@42istheanswer congrats on the HS. Enjoy your lunch.

@ColinUK i didn't know which emoji to choose...'like' for your level, 'oh no' for your appointment or 'love' for the dressing robe. I can picture you walking around in the robe with the walking stick and your pearl earring (did you ever get it?). That robe is definitely an essential


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> @42istheanswer congrats on the HS. Enjoy your lunch.
> 
> @ColinUK i didn't know which emoji to choose...'like' for your level, 'oh no' for your appointment or 'love' for the dressing robe. I can picture you walking around in the robe with the walking stick and your pearl earring (did you ever get it?). That robe is definitely an essential


I still need the single pearl drop. It’s likely to be my birthday present to myself in January I think.


----------



## Nige13

Lanny said:


> Phone & new sim delivered 16:20
> 
> Landline plugged in but, not connected to phone line yet: needs to be charged for 16 hours; when I get up, after 0820, I’ll plug in the phone line which is still in the old phone!
> 
> Just tried calling O2 & they’re very busy so, it was a voice automated service only: couldn’t get the dratted system to get what I want & it kept saying say I need something else; I do but, it’s back to an unbreakable loop of asking what’s wrong! Will call back later!
> 
> I’ll wait a bit & see what this basic cordless phone is like & give you the details later to buy on Amazon @gll


and your bloods?


----------



## Nige13

Good morning all - 6.0 for me this morning so pretty happy. At last am now use to this low carb eating plan with the odd treat and even went well on holybobs  Have a good one.


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> Be prepared for a visit from the RSPCA!


Or a mob of angry neighbours with flaming torches...


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. An undeserved 5.6 this morning - got rather glum struggling to tidy up an overgrown thorn hedge whilst being hit by a howling gale of sideways rain every 10 minutes - everything takes so long once one is old. In a moment of madness, having nipped down to the shop for some essentials, bought a brandy and fruit cake and ate it! It went down a treat with a cuppa but was hardly a healthy decision...I didn't dare take a blood test last night. So back to sensible food today much aided (I hope) by some blue sky and also the improved view as the tree chaps have cut down all the dying ash trees.   How they worked in that weather I do not know. 
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Lanny

09:50 BS 7.4  Almost in target range! Yay!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m getting a bit worried that the mobile is still not transferred over! So, after breakfast I’ll give O2 another call? 

As to the cordless landline phone @gll it’s just a basic phone that does the job.



			https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0787G6S2T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


That’s the amazon site I bought it from. A wee pause to post & check the link so, now I’m editing this post while typing the rest of it!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. A 5.4 for me today. Feel dreadful. Totally bunged up nose and awful headache. Hardly slept. Pleased I have had my jabs though I dread to think what’s it’d be like with no jabs. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.9 for me this morning.. Get dog out for a good walk today . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Barrowman

A bit on the damp side here today, so it was a 5.7 at 8.25 this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Good day at the studio yesterday. Song intro programmed and sounds in some sort of order for live performance. Multiple back ups taken. Everything that needed charging fully charged.

Today's plans? No idea.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lanny

Just picked my mail & “Oh, what fun it is!” My flu + cv booster is on…oh dear! A wee pause to fetch it back out from my handbag to check the date, & I’d better out it in the calendar app too the way my memory IS these days…09/11 at 18:45 after health centre is closed!

I have a feeling that both at once will knock me off my feet again & I’m NOT looking forward to it but, it has to done!

About to munch breakfast & O2 is next!


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning All - 8.6 today which is better but I didn't wake up until 9.38am! Hubby still away so that must be why. The dogs were very pleased to see me when I came downstairs.  Nothing much planned today but I've got some AirBnB guests coming to our little cottage tomorrow so at some stage I need to become my alter ego, Mrs Mop but I'm likely to put it off until tomorrow as they're not arriving until very late. I've been wearing my Fitbit this week and have consciously been doing more walking - especially with him away as I'm needing to walk the dogs. I take them out individually as the two of them together is a nightmare if we come across someone else with a dog as the Scottie starts yapping and then the big boxer Wilbur steps in to protect her. If I take them out on my own I can sort of pretend they're very well behaved.

@eggyg I hope your head clears and that your Halloween celebrations with your grandchildren goes well. My son & future daughter-in-law (makes me feel old) are coming up to the Lakes tomorrow to take part in the OMM (Original Mountain Marathon). They have to camp overnight and I think she is dreading it. There's nothing to here so we're lending her a lot of down clothing but it needs to be very lightweight as they carry it all with them, including their tent. Hey ho - I know where I'd rather be.  So if you see any soggy runners tomorrow give them a wave!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## zippyjojo

Lanny said:


> Just picked my mail & “Oh, what fun it is!” My flu + cv booster is on…oh dear! A wee pause to fetch it back out from my handbag to check the date, & I’d better out it in the calendar app too the way my memory IS these days…09/11 at 18:45 after health centre is closed!
> 
> I have a feeling that both at once will knock me off my feet again & I’m NOT looking forward to it but, it has to done!
> 
> About to munch breakfast & O2 is next!


Can you request to have them separately?


----------



## Lanny

zippyjojo said:


> Can you request to have them separately?


I don’t know! But, I think it’ll be 2 injections: 1 in each arm; like the extra pneumonia one I get some years?

I think on balance I’d prefer one trip anyway: it’s the going out that seems to get me under the weather afterwards? 

Right! Breakfast just munched & it’s O2 & see what’s up?


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, 4.3 at 6am when I got out of bed to lay on sofa downstairs after a coffee and letting dogs out. Still feeling off after booster on Tuesday, but at least vision has cleared, fingers crossed it stays that way. Both arms heavy and sore, Left from flu jab on Thursday though it's improving and Right from Covid jab. 
I've had all covid vaccinations and boosters, first were AZ, then Moderna, Tuesdays were Pffizer(?) don't remember any issues with others or maybe its because I've had two within week?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 

Hate reading about the Ash trees. Why are all the trees dying? We're doomed.  We've always had Ash and Elder, witch trees, I was a witch in a former life, they follow me around.  At a previous residence in the late 90s I was puzzled by a constant noise in the garden, low grade but always there in the background towards the end of the year. Took me a while to figure out it was the noise of caterpillars munching on the Ash. How many were there to make that noise? Like a train rumbling along in the background. I wonder if they spread some kind of a disease? It's not something you can talk about, who is going to believe you?  Like my rose bushes burned to a crisp by a sunspot in 2010. Don't tell me there's no global warming! Not to mention the Plane Trees in France!  All going the way of the Elms. Doomed I tell you.


----------



## zippyjojo

Lanny said:


> I don’t know! But, I think it’ll be 2 injections: 1 in each arm; like the extra pneumonia one I get some years?
> 
> I think on balance I’d prefer one trip anyway: it’s the going out that seems to get me under the weather afterwards?
> 
> Right! Breakfast just munched & it’s O2 & see what’s up?


I'm sure you'll be fine and as you say one less trip out. Worth taking some paracetamol they seem to say.


----------



## Lanny

It should have been done but, it’s being done again & wait 2 hours this time! Please, please, please! Call back after 1pm if it doesn’t work! Frustrated emoji!


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> 6.3
> 
> Received my referral letter for MRI and surgical consult regarding my ankle yesterday.
> According to the Choose and Book info I’ve the choice of precisely one hospital which is fine. However go to the NHS appointment booking website and it says that there’s no appointments available!
> Called the appointment booking line and the said the same. No appointments available. They advised me to book at my second choice. Which isn’t an option because I’ve not been listed as having one.
> Email sent to orthopaedics department at the hospital asking them to contact me in order to book an appointment ASAP.
> Email also sent to the GP with a copy of the Choose and Book info asking them to help get me an appointment.
> 
> Oh and according to the hospital website it’s a 42 week wait for appointments ffs.
> I’d go private if I had the money to do that.
> 
> Meanwhile I’m scouting out items for my convalescence wardrobe. Only essential items of course. Things like this dressing robe from https://www.danielhanson.co.uk/View attachment 22686


The laughing emoji is for the dressing gown, not for the frustration of trying to get an appointment x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.... grey, gloomy and damp today.

4.2 at 08:15 when I got up.  

Meeting a friend for lunch.  Was getting a lift to her house on the other side of town and then walking along the coast path to a cafe in Newlyn, but due to the weather we are now picking her up and hubby will drop us both at the cafe.  Then after lunch going to the cinema to see Banshee (?) her choice.

Have made a white wine sauce for tonight, which I will add leftovers ( roast chicken,  gammon  and mushrooms) to as filing for a pie.

Hugs to all those feeling unwell.


----------



## Lanny

ARGH, ARGH, ARGH! & A Kicking The Wall HARD In Frustration emoji!

SOMETHING happened in that the hew sim card has ni service now & my number still not switched! Had to look up online for a landline number for O2. They say all the network is down at the moment, in the last hour,  & they’re aware of it & fixing it. I will receive a text message when it’s fixed! 

I’m in a huff!


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> 6.3
> 
> Received my referral letter for MRI and surgical consult regarding my ankle yesterday.
> According to the Choose and Book info I’ve the choice of precisely one hospital which is fine. However go to the NHS appointment booking website and it says that there’s no appointments available!
> Called the appointment booking line and the said the same. No appointments available. They advised me to book at my second choice. Which isn’t an option because I’ve not been listed as having one.
> Email sent to orthopaedics department at the hospital asking them to contact me in order to book an appointment ASAP.
> Email also sent to the GP with a copy of the Choose and Book info asking them to help get me an appointment.
> 
> Oh and according to the hospital website it’s a 42 week wait for appointments ffs.
> I’d go private if I had the money to do that.
> 
> Meanwhile I’m scouting out items for my convalescence wardrobe. Only essential items of course. Things like this dressing robe from https://www.danielhanson.co.uk/View attachment 22686


Your Choose & Book reminded me of Catch 22 somewhat!  How annoying!  Love the dressing robe - you’ll be smoking a pipe, playing a violin and wearing a deer stalker next!


----------



## TinaD

Ditto said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hate reading about the Ash trees. Why are all the trees dying? We're doomed.  We've always had Ash and Elder, witch trees, I was a witch in a former life, they follow me around.  At a previous residence in the late 90s I was puzzled by a constant noise in the garden, low grade but always there in the background towards the end of the year. Took me a while to figure out it was the noise of caterpillars munching on the Ash. How many were there to make that noise? Like a train rumbling along in the background. I wonder if they spread some kind of a disease? It's not something you can talk about, who is going to believe you?  Like my rose bushes burned to a crisp by a sunspot in 2010. Don't tell me there's no global warming! Not to mention the Plane Trees in France!  All going the way of the Elms. Doomed I tell you.


It is depressing to see so many of our native trees under threat, however there are plenty which seem OK at the moment. I have pot grown beech, birch, hazel, fir and willow to go in this winter and a few oak as my oaks seem healthy and I am hoping to avoid sudden oak death. I am replacing the 8 ash with 50 of those young trees and will be planting some more once I can source some reasonably priced specimens. I can do glum as everyone will acknowledge but I am damned if I am going to accept doomed!


----------



## Rybing

2 years into this awful T1D journey. Waking up at 17 ave still. Doing my best but its all awful. Nevermind eh


----------



## rebrascora

Rybing said:


> 2 years into this awful T1D journey. Waking up at 17 ave still. Doing my best but its all awful. Nevermind eh


Hi.... Sorry to hear that you are still struggling. 17 is way too high for a waking reading, especially 2 years into using insulin. From reading your other posts, these high BG levels have been going on for a very long time and are potentially doing you damage since you have mentioned leg pain and kidney pain in other threads. You need more help and support and an education course so that you can adjust your insulin yourself. Please get in touch with your hospital diabetes clinic (not the GP surgery) and ask for help. It really is very important not to let this go on any longer. You also mentioned putting on a lot of weight in a previous thread.... is that still happening or has that settled down now?
If you visit the forum regularly, we can give you a few pointers, but we need feedback from you to know what to suggest. Some of your posts you just seem to mention a problem and then not respond after people make suggestions. If you can post regularly we can help you spot patterns and make adjustments. Are you relying on finger pricks for your readings or do you have Freestyle Libre sensors? Have you done the BERTIE online course that was mentioned in another of your threads..... or have you been offered an education course by your clinic. DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) is the gold standard but there are various regional equivalents. If you haven't been offered one of these courses please ask to be put forward for one. BERTIE online is similar ut you get so much more from a face to face course and a highly qualified DSN will spend a week with you going over your readings and helping you make adjustments.

Are you still getting lots of hypos as well as those high readings? You must feel absolutely shocking with levels persistently that high and I hope you are not doing any really exertive exercise when they are that high. Walking would be ideal exercise to help reduce your levels a bit without stressing your body... if you are able.


----------



## rebrascora

@Rybing Just want to add that you can and will feel a lot better when you get more support and get your insulin doses adjusted correctly. *You do need to push for help though* and put aside some time to learn what you need to learn to manage your diabetes better. It isn't like other illnesses where the doctor gives you medication and tells you how much to take. Diabetes needs frequent adjustment of doses, depending upon what you eat and what exercise you do and whether it is summer or winter or if you have any other illness or injury or sometimes other medication like steroids. It all sounds very complicated at first which is why you need an intensive education course, but once you learn the basics and get your BG levels under better control, then you will feel so much better and equally importantly you will be less at risk of complications like the leg and kidney pain.


----------



## E.gord...

Hmm, mine was 7.9 when got up then jumped to 9.1 within 10 minutes. This has been the pattern for the last two weeks. Not sure what going on. Eat 0 carbs at breakfast for now, boiled egg and almonds with coffee so I don't start seeing 11s and 12s after. And then I go for a 10 min fast walk during work to bring it down to 7s and 6s. The rest of the day, I am doing well and staying within my range. I also eat peanuts as a snack before I go to bed.

I am type 2 and control with diet and exercise. Have had it for about 8 years now.

Any ideas what is going on. My regular doctor has not been able to help me with this when I talked to him about it so trying to figure it out on my own. I have upped my exercising in the hopes to bring down the liver dumps?

E.


----------



## Leadinglights

E.gord... said:


> Hmm, mine was 7.9 when got up then jumped to 9.1 within 10 minutes. This has been the pattern for the last two weeks. Not sure what going on. Eat 0 carbs at breakfast for now, boiled egg and almonds with coffee so I don't start seeing 11s and 12s after. And then I go for a 10 min fast walk during work to bring it down to 7s and 6s. The rest of the day, I am doing well and staying within my range. I also eat peanuts as a snack before I go to bed.
> 
> I am type 2 and control with diet and exercise. Have had it for about 8 years now.
> 
> Any ideas what is going on. My regular doctor has not been able to help me with this when I talked to him about it so trying to figure it out on my own. I have upped my exercising in the hopes to bring down the liver dumps?
> 
> E.


It sounds as if you are seeing the effect of the Foot on the Floor Phenomenon where the liver releases glucose as soon as you get out of bed and start pottering around to give you energy.
The high morning level which is what even 7.9 is should start to trend down if the rest of your meal increases stay in range.
I assume you are following a low carb regime as you mention low carbs for breakfast. 
This link might help you with some new ideas. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
What is your HbA1C, I hope you are getting checks of that.
You say you are staying in range, what sort of levels are you seeing.


----------



## E.gord...

Leadinglights said:


> It sounds as if you are seeing the effect of the Foot on the Floor Phenomenon where the liver releases glucose as soon as you get out of bed and start pottering around to give you energy.
> The high morning level which is what even 7.9 is should start to trend down if the rest of your meal increases stay in range.
> I assume you are following a low carb regime as you mention low carbs for breakfast.
> This link might help you with some new ideas. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
> What is your HbA1C, I hope you are getting checks of that.
> You say you are staying in range, what sort of levels are you seeing.


My last H1C  this month was the highest it has been at 6.9. I am usually between 5.7 and 6.2.
Right now I am sitting at 6.2 blood glucose which will likely go down to about 5.5 ish in time for my lunch here in Canada. I go up to a range 7.0-7.8 on a lunch of cheese, peanuts, and half an apple. Within a couple hours I am back in the high 5s and start to gradually decrease toward supper with low 5s or high 4s. I try to keep my after supper glucose to under 8 as I eat a bit more carbs. I am down to low 6s within a couple hours. By bedtime, after a snack of no carbs as I am hungry, I am high 7s. During the night my blood glucose averages around a 6.

Before I realized I was having this huge increase after I got out of bed, I would eat a breakfast of plain greek yogurt with a few strawberries, almonds, and coffee and my glucose would spike, the highest was 15. Yikes. I just noticed it was doing this a couple weeks ago because I was not feeling like I usually do and my A1C was so high. I had been getting complacent and was not checking my after breakfast levels as I had been so stable in my readings for so long. It is such as hassle to measure at work. Now I am doing a religiously and getting a freestyle libra.


----------



## Leadinglights

E.gord... said:


> My last H1C  this month was the highest it has been at 6.9. I am usually between 5.7 and 6.2.
> Right now I am sitting at 6.2 blood glucose which will likely go down to about 5.5 ish in time for my lunch here in Canada. I go up to a range 7.0-7.8 on a lunch of cheese, peanuts, and half an apple. Within a couple hours I am back in the high 5s and start to gradually decrease toward supper with low 5s or high 4s. I try to keep my after supper glucose to under 8 as I eat a bit more carbs. I am down to low 6s within a couple hours. By bedtime, after a snack of no carbs as I am hungry, I am high 7s. During the night my blood glucose averages around a 6.
> 
> Before I realized I was having this huge increase after I got out of bed, I would eat a breakfast of greek yogurt with a few strawberries, almonds, and coffee and my glucose would spike to 15. Yikes. I just noticed it was doing this a couple weeks because I was not feeling like I usually do and my A1C was so high. I had been getting complacent and was not checking my after breakfast levels as I had been so stable in my readings for so long. It is such as hassle to measure at work. Now I am doing a religiously and getting a freestyle libra.


I'm not sure what the criterion for diagnosis is in Canada but in the UK a %of 6.5 (48mmol/mol) would give you a diabetes diagnosis but at 6-6.5% would be termed as 'at risk or prediabetic'
When people test, they tend to try to keep meal rises after 2 hours to 2-3mmol/l and 2 hours after meals to less than 8mmol/l to keep their HbA1C in normal range which in the UK is below 6% or 42mmol/mol. Your breakfast of yohurt and berries is what many of us have.
I am quite surprised that your very low carb meals are giving you those readings unless something else is going on.
Hopefully a few others will have suggestions that might reassure you that your readings are actually OK


----------



## E.gord...

Leadinglights said:


> I'm not sure what the criterion for diagnosis is in Canada but in the UK a %of 6.5 (48mmol/mol) would give you a diabetes diagnosis but at 6-6.5% would be termed as 'at risk or prediabetic'
> When people test, they tend to try to keep meal rises after 2 hours to 2-3mmol/l and 2 hours after meals to less than 8mmol/l to keep their HbA1C in normal range which in the UK is below 6% or 42mmol/mol. Your breakfast of yohurt and berries is what many of us have.
> I am quite surprised that your very low carb meals are giving you those readings unless something else is going on.
> Hopefully a few others will have suggestions that might reassure you that your readings are actually OK


When I was diagnosed with diabetes, my A1C was 7.2. I too was surprised that plain yogurt and with frozen non sweetened strawberries started doing that. I have survived on that or eggs for breakfast for years without issue. Given I was having breakfast when my bg was 9 or more, the rise is not surprising but why am I so high to start?

E.


----------



## E.gord...

Leadinglights said:


> It sounds as if you are seeing the effect of the Foot on the Floor Phenomenon where the liver releases glucose as soon as you get out of bed and start pottering around to give you energy.
> The high morning level which is what even 7.9 is should start to trend down if the rest of your meal increases stay in range.
> I assume you are following a low carb regime as you mention low carbs for breakfast.
> This link might help you with some new ideas. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
> What is your HbA1C, I hope you are getting checks of that.
> You say you are staying in range, what sort of levels are you seeing.


I am looking up foot on the floor phenomenon as I have never heard of it. Is there a good way to deal with that?
E.


----------



## Leadinglights

E.gord... said:


> I am looking up foot on the floor phenomenon as I have never heard of it. Is there a good way to deal with that?
> E.


I think if somebody could crack it they might win a Nobel prize. If people are taking insulin they can inject to help but if diet managed?????


----------



## rebrascora

E.gord... said:


> I am looking up foot on the floor phenomenon as I have never heard of it. Is there a good way to deal with that?
> E.


Foot on the Floor Syndrome is I believe colloquial to this forum and is just a more sociable variation of Dawn Phenomenon. Basically FOTF waits until you get out of bed to trigger your liver to release glucose into your blood stream and for me, my levels could rise by as much as 6 whole mmols in half an hour if I didn't inject insulin. 
Eating food is supposed to switch this function of the liver off, so having something to eat as soon as you wake up might help, but it depends how healthy and responsive your liver is. If you are carrying a bit of visceral fat around your liver and pancreas, this can cause the liver to chug out too much glucose and your pancreas not to get the message to increase insulin production to cover whet the liver releases. Metformin can help by discouraging the liver from releasing so much glucose and interestingly a little alcohol the night before can give the liver something more important to deal with ie removing the alcohol, so you could experiment with perhaps a small glass of red wine on an evening..... purely for scientific reasons of course  for a few days and see if that changes anything. If you have fatty liver, then obviously regular consumption of alcohol would not be a good idea, but it may be that you are not a straightforward Type 2 diabetic if your low carb way of eating is not managing your levels.... or it may just mean that you need a little more help in the form of medication.....There are so many possible combinations of factors with diabetes it can be quite hard to figure it out, but the two things I would try are a glass of red maybe with some nice cheese before bed and testing before you set foot out of bed and eating something straight away as 2 possible options to try.


----------



## E.gord...

Leadinglights said:


> I think if somebody could crack it they might win a Nobel prize. If people are taking insulin they can inject to help but if diet managed?????


Yes, after looking up feet on the floor phenomenon I have come to a similar conclusion. Ugh


----------



## E.gord...

rebrascora said:


> Foot on the Floor Syndrome is I believe colloquial to this forum and is just a more sociable variation of Dawn Phenomenon. Basically FOTF waits until you get out of bed to trigger your liver to release glucose into your blood stream and for me, my levels could rise by as much as 6 whole mmols in half an hour if I didn't inject insulin.
> Eating food is supposed to switch this function of the liver off, so having something to eat as soon as you wake up might help, but it depends how healthy and responsive your liver is. If you are carrying a bit of visceral fat around your liver and pancreas, this can cause the liver to chug out too much glucose and your pancreas not to get the message to increase insulin production to cover whet the liver releases. Metformin can help by discouraging the liver from releasing so much glucose and interestingly a little alcohol the night before can give the liver something more important to deal with ie removing the alcohol, so you could experiment with perhaps a small glass of red wine on an evening..... purely for scientific reasons of course  for a few days and see if that changes anything. If you have fatty liver, then obviously regular consumption of alcohol would not be a good idea, but it may be that you are not a straightforward Type 2 diabetic if your low carb way of eating is not managing your levels.... or it may just mean that you need a little more help in the form of medication.....There are so many possible combinations of factors with diabetes it can be quite hard to figure it out, but the two things I would try are a glass of red maybe with some nice cheese before bed and testing before you set foot out of bed and eating something straight away as 2 possible options to try.


Purely for scientific reasons of course. Love that!
E.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A difficult turbulent day yesterday but improved over the day before. Exhausting for me.

BG 4.9

Today is a delivery from Ocado. £20 off because it is our first one and free delivery. Good job as the total was quite a lot before the discounts.

Hopefully today will continue the improvement trend

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## Jenny65

Good Morning, early start for me today, not sure if that impacts my BS, as normally up 3 hours later with a lower reading but up at 5.30am with a reading of 6.4 this morning, not sure how long to wait until breakfast. 

I am off shopping later today for a party outfit as the dress I bought last month for this weekend's party is now too big   Size 12 (literally half what I was on 1st July)   I feel sick a lot lately, a hunger type of nausea, has anyone had this, just wondering if I should increase calories a little?  I eat 1200 cals a day but eat them in a window between 8am and 4pm, so I have from 4pm to 8am with only water (16 hour intermittent fast)  This seems to have really accelerated my weight loss, but I am starting to get stomach pains and hunger at about 4am,


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7 on the meter on this very dark and wet, but extremely mild, day. I want frost and cold crisp mornings, not this damp mild stuff. Suppose it’s saving the heating being on so much. 

Glad to say, fingers crossed, no migraine yesterday and the dizziness had worn off by lunch time. We even got out for a walk, just to the pharmacy to pick up my sensors, but more than we’ve done for a while. 
Grandchildren here between 8.30 and 9.30, biscuit tin full, crisp basket full, chocolate drawer full, fruit bowl full and probably still will be when they leave tomorrow night!   

Have a fab Friday, I’ll mostly be making Halloween costumes, carving pumpkins and feeding always hungry children.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here. So dark this morning, yesterday afternoon was like summer, it was warmer outside than in the house.


----------



## ColinUK

E.gord... said:


> When I was diagnosed with diabetes, my A1C was 7.2. I too was surprised that plain yogurt and with frozen non sweetened strawberries started doing that. I have survived on that or eggs for breakfast for years without issue. Given I was having breakfast when my bg was 9 or more, the rise is not surprising but why am I so high to start?
> 
> E.


My BG spikes with strawberries in a way it doesn’t with raspberries or blackberries. 
Could try switching the breakfast berry for another tour and see what happens?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! And a 7.8 from me!


----------



## ColinUK

Morning folks and folkesses. 6.3 this morning. 
Probably something to do with the 17,000 odd steps yesterday mainly in IKEA (don’t ask!). I resisted meatballs. 
Leg is painful today for reasons stated above so a gentle day planned today. 


@eggyg  Are you planning on feeding the children to the pumpkins?!


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> My BG spikes with strawberries in a way it doesn’t with raspberries or blackberries.
> Could try switching the breakfast berry for another tour and see what happens?



How different we are - strawberries have negligible effect for me but raspberries can be spiky. Blackberries, especially, from garden, also have little effect!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  8.7 here - what to tweak, when my BG doesn’t spike at any time overnight? <scratching head emoji>

I’ve got an outpatient appointment today in the Ladies Dept - no idea why except for some niggles that the GP said we’d “keep an eye on”. Did she refer me on after all? Watch this space...

Almost the weekend!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## rayray119

It was 9.2


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 4.8. Where has this week gone and why are working weeks so long and holiday weeks so short?!


----------



## Wannie

morning everyone 5 for me at 6.30am, woke this morning feeling much better after feeling pretty 'off' since jab on Tuesday. My granddaughters arrive this afternoon for the weekend, so much to do before then. Have a great day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 and a lot of red on my graph prior to waking up according to Libre  .... a respectable 4.9 finger prick result (tested under the duvet so no FOTF.  I'm getting sick of this Libre showing me hypo when I'm not. TIR stats for the last 7 days show 9 hypos and 9% below target and I double checked every single one and 4.1 was my lowest. Grr! It might even be a personal best for me to go a whole week without a hypo but Libre is not showing it. I do love the system but sometimes it is infuriating. Hope the next sensor is a bit more accurate. Just 2 days to go.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.6.2 after night listening to gale. Beautiful morning, blue sky, everything newly washed. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.1 for me at 8.35 this morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

E.gord... said:


> I am down to low 6s within a couple hours. By bedtime, after a snack of no carbs as I am hungry, I am high 7s. During the night my blood glucose averages around a 6.


If you eat no carbs the body will convert protein and fat to glucose.  I think I have a chart which explains this and how long it takes.  When I get onto my laptop I will try to find and publish it.  I note you say you eat peanuts before bed.  Did you know that peanuts are 16g carb per 100g?  I know I have to be careful of eating them on an empty stomach.  You would be better off probably with a lump of cheese and a small cracker as the fat from the cheese would balance out the carb in the cracker.



rebrascora said:


> Foot on the Floor Syndrome is I believe colloquial to this forum and is just a more sociable variation of Dawn Phenomenon. Basically FOTF waits until you get out of bed to trigger your liver to release glucose into your blood stream and for me, my levels could rise by as much as 6 whole mmols in half an hour if I didn't inject insulin


No, not exclusive to this forum.  I was familiar with the expression long before this forum even existed, back in the day when the only forums were USA based and the only UK based discussions were on a clunky thing called newsnet.  However it would seem to only be used by peoplewith diabetes, I’ve never heard a medic use it.  Though Gary Scheiner if Think Like A Pancreas may refer to the phenomenon.

The rest of your post is very sound advice And worth trying for @E.gord...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 6.2 for me but after a visit to the toilet and back to bed for an hour a foot on the floored 7.2.

Another day with plans unknown but sun out at moment so may get into the garden.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Niceish day today, after yesterday's gloom.

4.2 this morning at 8:50.  Woken by the alarm.  I've gone nights without a decent sleep and was practically begging for my bed at 10:30 last night in the middle of a film I was watching on TV with hubby.  So, I went to bed and took half a Nytol which would normally guarantee a good night's sleep.  However, woke about 01:50 feeling a little odd and realised my sensor had ended.  I keep forgetting change day has now become Thurs not Sat.  Got up and changed it.  Dropped off after about another hour only to be woken by an alarm and 4.2. again. So I treated that and tried to sleep again... Finally this morning I checked with a BG test, but they're pretty close, so I guess I can trust it, even with no bedding in period.

Sorry folks, I can't find the protein and fat conversion chart.  It was on the DSF website.  The only person who may have it is @everydayupsanddowns 

The film "Banshees of Inisherin" was very tedious for the first hour, so my friend and I walked out and went for a coffee.  Maybe we missed something happening later, but I found it hard to care!

@Gwynn, have you thought that a long holiday in the Phillipines may be what your wife needs?

Oh well, nothing much on today except a visit to the hygienist and later a quick drink with friends before coming home to the remainder of the chicken pie.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> Sorry folks, I can't find the protein and fat conversion chart. It was on the DSF website. The only person who may have it is @everydayupsanddowns



I’ll see if I can add it to the Links section


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 10.6 for me this morning. Was out for a good walk yesterday and was sailing close to the wind a few times . 4.2 3.9 so had jbs . 6.9 before bed. Tested 1.45 am was 7.2 Had a good sleep. Unusual for me . Woke up 8.15 to 10.6 .. But of an easy day today. Take dog along farm shop get our meat for weekend Have a camomile and honey tea. Get home have lunch then over to shopping centre get our food in . Least the dog gets a rest


----------



## Bexlee

10.2 for me today. I’ve stayed in bed. Got my kindle and plenty of drinks and day nurse. We will go back to sanitising hands on entry to classroom next week - when I go back to school.  Think I was too bold brave in stopping 2 weeks ago !


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans yes, it's a good idea and I suggested that many times but she won't go. She won't even leave the house!!!

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ditto

Pattidevans said:


> The film "Banshees of Inisherin" was very tedious for the first hour, so my friend and I walked out and went for a coffee.  Maybe we missed something happening later, but I found it hard to care!


Really? That is disappointing, I've been avid to get to see it. Not been to the pictures for years. Loved In Bruges so thought this would be good. 

Morning all, sun is out, have a good day, must get some strips! I think I've got Covid or a 24 hr flu bug, quite relieved when I realised as thought I was popping my clogs again I felt that bad.


----------



## Eternal422

Ok, very late for me thanks to back to back work meetings this morning along with everyone and their dog messaging me about this that and the other (funny how everyone wants to clear their decks on a Friday and chuck everything over the fence!).

Anyway, 4.9 on getting out of bed this morning and after managing to delay eating to give the bolus time to work I achieved a small peak of just 8.7 - yay!  Hopefully doing the same for lunch - waiting for the timer on my phone to go off to signal that I can have lunch!

Hope everyone has a good Friday!


----------



## Lanny

UNBELIEVABLE! O2 STILL not sorted & have to wait another 24 hours! New sim card still no service & can’t call so, 24 minutes waiting on the 0344 standard rates number from the landline! Need to wait fir the new sim card number to be active again then, try to switch over the numbers after that! They say they’ll text me on the new number once it’s active before they switch the numbers & everything SHOULD be done in 24 hours! I’ll be back one more time if it isn’t & that’s IT: I’m done; get another sim card for the phone from a different carrier & just go through the palaver of contacting family members of my new number!

I asked them for a way to use my landline to access any text messages or phone calls I may have gotten from the old number but, they didn’t give me one: I asked twice & just the usual palaver we’ll get this sorted out for you as soon as possible; I’ve been out of contact for over 2 weeks now!

Got up late today about 13:40 ish or so, BS 7.2 & last night was SO noisy ALL night: one way or another; the firework’s bangs etc. of Halloween & Bonfire Night coming up & the meadow down a bit from me across the road is where the kids let them of every year at this time; very stormy later on after all the other bangs had died down with the wind & rain lashing the windows! Had to put up the heater last night!

I’m still quite grumpy as I post this!

But, summoning up to greeting you lovely lot with a A G’day Mates & hope you have a better day than me! A Mona Lisa one, I’m afraid,  but, making the effort, propping it up, just for you lot!


----------



## Fagor

11.3  before breakfast
12.1 before bed so took 2.0 QA
12.4 at 03:00 so took 2.0 QA
11.3 before breakfast. Very fed up

Previous night took 2.0 QA before bed, dropped to 4.4 at 23:50 (high at breakfast due to DP)
Makes it very difficult to try & adjust.
Rant over (for now)
J


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mine was 6 this morning. Took youngest to have hair cut in a new style. They're very happy with it hew:. Procrastinated this afternoon but now done first layer of the colour half the walls of youngest's dressing/chillout room are being painted. Off to do a quick grocery shop and will paint the second layer when youngest in bed. Plan is to try to then paint the other walls on Sunday.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.3


----------



## rayray119

Well not sure I'm going to get back to sleep now. I woke up at at around 4 at 4.3 so guess it's that


----------



## ColinUK

6.6

C’est tout pour now but no doubt I’ll pop in later


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.7 here.

Well, it turns out my GP had referred me to Gynae after all (I’m sure she’d said there was no need), so I took up the the Dr’s offer to look under the bonnet and do a general MOT, since I was there. 

Nowt planned for today so far. It depends on the weather mid-morning - if it’s raining, something indoors and the dogs stay home. Hahaha, who am I kidding? Wales, October...it’ll be raining. I loved In Bruges too @Ditto so maybe a trip to the cinema to see The Banshees of Inisherin.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7. Dark and damp, again. 

The little cherubs are all still in bed, I include Mr Eggy in that. He’s awake though, he likes to “ recuperate” ( his words) from being in bed all night! 

Lots to do, never got pumpkins carved, never made my Halloween costume but did feed four hungry children ( not to the pumpkins @ColinUK but there’s time yet!). At least we don’t have a toddler under our feet today so it’ll be much easier. The main dishes are made and just need heating up, along with some hotdogs, I need to make an apple crumble and panko some chicken thighs. 
Here’s this evening’s menu. All welcome as I’ve made enough to feed the 5000 as usual. 

To start; 
Courgette and stinky Brie soup served with baguette slices.
‘Orrible onion bhoojis 

Mains;
Ghoul..ash served with crusty bread and soured cream.
Silence of the Lamb Kofta curry, served with putrid pilau rice.
Creepy, crawly, crispy chicken.
Snot dogs in dead finger rolls. 

To follow;
Crapple crumble with I scream.
Banana ghosts,
Mandarin pumpkins 
Grape and blueberry eye balls.
Gruesome gingerdead. 

I know, I know, but the kids love a Halloween pun! 

Have a great day all.


----------



## rebrascora

4.1 for me according to Libre so may well have been very close to an HS in reality but didn't double check it as I am wasting enough test strips to double check the hypos it falsely reports me having. Overnight graph shows a steady decline down to low 4s and then flattening out to a horizontal straight line on 4 which is just perfect as far as I am concerned as that is where I get the soundest sleep.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, can’t remember the last time I was in the 4s. I did a very strenuous riding session yesterday afternoon, and discovered I’m still not fully fit after Covid, I kept getting very out of breath. Stands to reason, I suppose, I’m still really snotted up at the back of my throat, even though it’s three weeks since I had it. Luckily it was a group lesson, so I got time to recuperate while others were having their turn, but I've got a shared private lesson this morning with daughter which could finish me off!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Low cloud, restricted visibility, hoping the rather sharp wind will shift it. BG 6.2.
Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.0 for me today! Still overcast here but not quite so grey and dull as it was yesterday with light bulbs consuming energy all day!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a bit of a shocking 8.8 (just now)
although strictly speaking, it wasn’t my waking reading, as I did wake @05:55 (for a bathroom visit)
and just been downstairs to put in first load of washing / made my first cup of tea back in bed for my weekend lay in, so there’s a fair bit of FOFP today
plus I did have a Donner Kebab for dinner, although though I just ate the meat and salad,

Have a great day & weekend everyone


----------



## Eternal422

5.9 this morning and feeling very smug after cracking not only yesterday’s lunch (peak of 9.3, much better than other ones) and then out to our local pub last night for a meal.  I guessed how many carbs, did my bolus and sweated the 30 mins before our food came out!  Luckily I was only just starting to fall by then so it all balanced out rather well - peak of just 8.1!

Of course, this “I got this“ feeling will quickly be blasted away when D realises this and throws a curve ball my way.  But, until then, I’m taking the win and enjoying a little while of smugness!

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday whatever you are doing.


----------



## rebrascora

Eternal422 said:


> 5.9 this morning and feeling very smug after cracking not only yesterday’s lunch (peak of 9.3, much better than other ones) and then out to our local pub last night for a meal.  I guessed how many carbs, did my bolus and sweated the 30 mins before our food came out!  Luckily I was only just starting to fall by then so it all balanced out rather well - peak of just 8.1!
> 
> Of course, this “I got this“ feeling will quickly be blasted away when D realises this and throws a curve ball my way.  But, until then, I’m taking the win and enjoying a little while of smugness!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday whatever you are doing.


Absolutely love this post. It is exactly the way to handle diabetes. Wing it a bit (within safe confines.... I am sure you had a JB or glucose tablet on you that you could have used to just slow or stop the drop a bit if your meal didn't quite come soon enough). 
Celebrate and take absolute credit for the wins (which are of course total skill) but shrug, blame diabetes and move on when it doesn't go to plan. I find I gain so much confidence from these situations and the confidence makes such a difference to quality of life and mental approach to diabetes. 
Great result.... Well done!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. New sensor says 5.1, finger prick 4.1. Raining here again, i hope it brightens later for a walk.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.1 this morning . Been a steady line all night . Was good yesterday till I tested at 4 pm 14.7 .was having a coffee in Costas so pen came out 8 units of insulin . Tested while I was doing my shopping still 14 .Got home put stuff away tested before I had tea 13.5 . Strange took extra units again took dog out tested when I got back 7 and dropping fast . Had a few pick me ups and been spot on since . Rains just starting here now . Have a good weekend folks


----------



## Eternal422

Thanks @rebrascora !  I must admit I didn’t have anything to fend off a hypo - so good idea to carry JBs or glucose tablets - one for next time!  My plan was to have an orange juice from the bar if our meal was delayed.

You’re right, I need to remember how I feel now as it helps massively improve my quality of life.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Must get to sisters to freeload strips!  Had a fabulous sleep due to sticking to low carb yesterday, it never fails to work, I never know why I go off it? Braindead I am. 

Not staying over at daughters tonight, I'll go Monday to avoid Halloween due to it being Mum's first anniversary. I was there last year when I got the news so I'll be there again. Used to luv Halloween as well but it doesn't seem right to celebrate. Miss the kiddies at the door though, some years I'd be in fits of laughter at some of the tiddy ones in their costumes.  Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Definitely no gardening today it's rather too persistent out there. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bexlee

7.9 today. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another grey one.

5.9 this morning @ 8:45 which was fine. 

I got muddled up about appointments yesterday, it wasn't 3:30 at the hygienist (that's Monday) it was 2.40 for a covid jab (my 5th - apparently they're doing people's 6th now).  Fortunately my phone gave me a reminder in time!  No apparent problems from it, but I was mega tired last night, so went to bed with a hot water bottle at 10pm.  Was blissfully fast asleep when this hideous electronic screaming from my phone woke me.  Never heard anything like it.  Anyway, hubby came rushing up and I was somewhat befuddled, but couldn't make out what had caused this noise from the phone.  It wouldn't scan my sensor, the "scanning" message came up with a never ending circle thingie.  So in the end we decided to switch the phone right off.  So no idea what went on in the night BG wise... had somewhat the same performance (without the hideous noise) this morning, but it eventually settled and read 5.9.  I'll see what happens today and maybe ring Abbott on Monday.  It might be this sensor that I applied in the early hours of Friday morning.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Barrowman

And at 7.45 this morning mine was 5.1 the same as yesterday.


----------



## Fagor

7.8 
Porrage for breakfast, made almost no change to BG.
But last night 1/2 slice bread increased BG from 9.4 to 13.2
So with some good injections / BG values, sunny day, blue sea & sky, finished coffee, looks like a good day.


----------



## Leadinglights

Fagor said:


> 7.8
> Porrage for breakfast, made almost no change to BG.
> But last night 1/2 slice bread increased BG from 9.4 to 13.2
> So with some good injections / BG values, sunny day, blue sea & sky, finished coffee, looks like a good day.


Does that imply you got your insulin dose for the porridge spot on but underestimated for the bread or would that be normal for you?


----------



## Fagor

@Leadinglights Porrage was about right. 

I didn't have any QA before bed last night as sometimes drop overnight - last night gradual drop from 13.2 to a lowest value of 6.3 at 06:33, then 7.8 at 07:15. But other nights, impossible to get BG down. Took 2 units QA at 22:30, again at 03:00, made very little difference as 10+ all night, made worse by DP.


----------



## Lanny

14:02 BS 13.2 OOPS!  I couldn’t remember just before bed if I’d bolused for the last lot of food! Clearly I didn’t!

A Very G’day Mates to you all & hope you’re having a better day than me? 

O2 still not sorted but, I at least have a phone signal now on the new number after my 2nd long queue on the landline number charged at standard rates!  The network problem, in my area, is still not fully fixed since Tuesday: it’s back up; just very slow! They say the number has switched over & that’s why the new sim card has no service. I had to restart the phone to get the old number but, due to very slow traffic the calls, messages etc. data has not been transferred yet & I need to restart the phone every 2 hours or so until everything comes through!

Meanwhile I asked again about getting my calls through the landline & they say that process registration for doing that will take 30 days & the network should be up to speed BEFORE that. But, a mobile number has been calling me repeatedly the last few days, called today too, & I couldn’t work out who as they would only give me a few numbers at the end to try & look up my contacts: asked for a few numbers at the start to make it a bit easier to look up; still couldn’t work out who has been calling me? 

All these rules & regulations: they’ll only give me the full number IF I can tell them who the contact is?  How ridiculous is THAT?

And WHAT on earth are O2 up to with a network problem since Tuesday that’s not been fully fixed: the long queues on  customer service each time; at least I CAN call free now with an active service on the iPhone now if I have to call again!


----------



## Lanny

Oh! Forgot! Obviously meds, tresiba, half oatcake & NR in before I started posting!

I’ll keep restarting the phone throughout today & call O2 again, free on the mobile, tomorrow! I’m REALLY, REALLY, REALLY fed up with this!  No other emoji will do but, that one & a few more of them to vent my frustration!!! Oooh er! That’s a bit better! And another whole row of Kicking The Wall Virtually so, I, in italics, don’t get hurt emojis as well!


----------



## Lanny

Actually, I listen to The 1812 Overture by Tchaikovsky at full volume for a bit to make me laugh watching the army brass band playing it with 4 big cannons firing shots on youtube as I’m not THAT mad anymore & in need of a good laugh: the 1812 is GREAT for venting when I AM mad; the youtube video with the cannons is hilariously funny when I’m not mad or not THAT mad!


----------



## Lanny

Ahhhhh! I feel better now after that: venting at the start then, a bit of slowly soothing during the middle; build back up at the end & only a few laughs, this time, at the cannon fire at the end!  The 1812 Overture has dine it’s thing for me again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Bexlee

10.6 and feeling rough again after starting to feel better yesterday. How many different symptoms does covid have ?! 

I always get confused by the clocks changing too so wide awake when I should be fast asleep! Feel for those with little children today.


----------



## rayray119

Well I happened to wake up at 3.15 Ive forgotten that my body though it was an hour later haven't been back to sleep so it was 6.4. diffiftlly not really good today.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.1


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 5..6  for me this grey dull morning!  Pleased with this as I had a quick snack  (Heinz Spanish Beanz on a small slice of wholesale toast followed by a medium portion of strawberries) last night.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 8.8! That’ll be the apple crumble I obviously shouldn’t have eaten after everyone went home last night. I wasn’t hungry, but I NEEDED it. Today’s another day. 

Good family gathering last night. Food went down well and lots of compliments for my lamb kofta curry, only second time of making it and everyone agreed it was 10/10. A bit of a pain to make, with quite a few processes but worth it. And there’s a wee bit left for our tea tonight, thank goodness because the house is a tip, I’ve a pile of ironing to do and I am sick of cooking. 

Never took many photos I was too busy being the hostess with the mostess. Here’s a few. None of me, thank goodness, I was very scary!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! But I have been crawling along the top of the red all night. Liver replenishing itself after the day's exertions, I expect. Managed to survive riding, had a gentler lesson than the previous day, on a different horse who is less tiring to ride.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here! But I have been crawling along the top of the red all night. Liver replenishing itself after the day's exertions, I expect. Managed to survive riding, had a gentler lesson than the previous day, on a different horse who is less tiring to ride.


Many congratulations.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A straight 6.0 this morning. Nasty grey day with brisk nippy wind. Very chilly round the nethers when I popped out in my bathrobe to release Mr Wolf who, not having appreciated that the clocks had gone back, considered it well after time for a bit of policing the place and breakfast. 
Treated myself to a new small slow cooker last week, having given my huge family sized one to the Ukrainians, and made a casserole of shin of beef for dinner last night. Tender enough to eat off a spoon.
Hope the weather picks up for us all - I am getting a bit frustrated with all this rain - only managed 20 minutes on the garden clear up yesterday.


----------



## rayray119

Actual morning reading is 8.5


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.5 here - caught my BG randomly spiking at 4am when I got up for a tinkle, so had a correction dose. 

My little seaside village was rammed last night - there was a fairground on the waterfront, fireworks on the beach, and tons of families having a fab time. Really great to see...not sure what we were celebrating tho. 

Congrats @Robin - glad to hear you survived the horse-riding.

Kofta, drooool, you’re the best granny ever @eggyg. I would’ve dressed them all up in sheets (ghosts) and fed them microwave chips LOL. Have a day off!


----------



## Eternal422

5.4 for me this morning, after getting a rare (for me) unicorn yesterday!  The graph just drifted very slightly above my upper limit later on in the evening yesterday but still showing 99% in range this morning.

@Robin - congratulations on your HS.

@eggyg - I laughed at your “needed” - a Sliming World counsellor I used to go to used to say ”Need - or Want?” whenever anyone said they “needed” a cake, etc.  It looks like you had a great time though and i bet the kofta curry was gorgeous!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 5.9 for me today. 
Off now to find out how to change the time on my BG Meter (everything else was automatic - except of course for the microwave which loses about 5 minutes a day, so I don't bother with that.)
And well done @Robin on the 5.2. 

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s an 5.6 for me this morning as I lay here this wet and windy day with the rain beating against my window.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.1 this morning and very good point @MeeTooTeeTwo, I best look that up too


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Was woken several times in the night by the low alarm and my mouth feels grainy with all the sugar! Woke finally to a 5.3.

Congrats on the HS  @Robin


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey, rainy day.

8.0 this morning at 07:56 after treating a 4.2  at 06:35.  Libreview still behaving peculiarly.  Went off with the horrible screeching that you cannot seem to stop at 01:52 and 05:33 as well.  Scan then watch the circular thing going off for 5 - 10 minutes before seeing the result.  Will ring Abbott tomorrow.

Still, I've hopefully had enough sleep, was shattered again last night and went to bed before 9pm.  I think it must be the Covid jab I had on Friday.

Congratulations @Robin on your HS.

@Bloden, whatever your seaside village was celebrating it sounded like fun!

Ditto @eggyg  your family celebration.

Have a nice day all.  I'm just cooking roast loin of pork  with all the trimmings and going to have a lazy day otherwise!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me. 

Clocks changed and libre 1 reader charged as the latest sensors were the original version so that's what I'll be on tomorrow. Let's see what the next lot are.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning

Yesterday was a day of woe. My blood sugars plummeted all day long and I was constantly aware of it and eating carbs the whole time.  I prepared dinner - salmon fillets in a garlic and herb sauce. My reading was 3.1.  Carrying my dinner from the kitchen to the dining room via the living room I had a hypo and crashed to the floor in the living room and could not get up. I did not beccome unconcious and managed to eat three new potatoes and one fillet, and after about 30 minutes tried to stand up but couldn't.  Went on my hands and knees into the kitchen and ate two Magdalenas with honey but didn't bolus as I couldn't stand to get in the 'fridge.  Managed with not a little effort to get up the stairs to bed.  Pain in my entire right side resulted in little sleep.  No doubt the bruises will manifest themselves tomorrow.  Had to abandon my Sunday drive as I can't lift my right arm.  It will have to be sandwiches tonight following my Zoom call with my family.  Missy had a field day with the food scattered on the floor.
I was 12.4 this  morning.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.7 for me this morning. 95% in range yesterday . Did have one hypo before lunch . Well get some house work done. Cook the meat for dinner. Then me and the dog gonna hit the fields and woods . Put some miles in . Rain stops play yesterday. Have a good day folks


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 for me today.

Following a viewing in the week, I put in a cheeky offer on a bungalow (so fingers crossed) 
I’ve noticed that on Rightmove a few properties are re-appearing and then reduced, 
With this in mind Ive made an offer to the estate agent - we will see what the vendors say 

the house we were originally hoping to buy before (having instructed a solicitor 8 months ago still hasn’t happened) so actively looking again.

have a lovely day everybody


----------



## freesia

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yesterday was a day of woe. My blood sugars plummeted all day long and I was constantly aware of it and eating carbs the whole time.  I prepared dinner - salmon fillets in a garlic and herb sauce. My reading was 3.1.  Carrying my dinner from the kitchen to the dining room via the living room I had a hypo and crashed to the floor in the living room and could not get up. I did not beccome unconcious and managed to eat three new potatoes and one fillet, and after about 30 minutes tried to stand up but couldn't.  Went on my hands and knees into the kitchen and ate two Magdalenas with honey but didn't bolus as I couldn't stand to get in the 'fridge.  Managed with not a little effort to get up the stairs to bed.  Pain in my entire right side resulted in little sleep.  No doubt the bruises will manifest themselves tomorrow.  Had to abandon my Sunday drive as I can't lift my right arm.  It will have to be sandwiches tonight following my Zoom call with my family.  Missy had a field day with the food scattered on the floor.
> I was 12.4 this  morning.


@Michael12421 that sounds really scary. I hope you are ok today.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  7.5 here - caught my BG randomly spiking at 4am when I got up for a tinkle, so had a correction dose.
> 
> My little seaside village was rammed last night - there was a fairground on the waterfront, fireworks on the beach, and tons of families having a fab time. Really great to see...not sure what we were celebrating tho.
> 
> Congrats @Robin - glad to hear you survived the horse-riding.
> 
> Kofta, drooool, you’re the best granny ever @eggyg. I would’ve dressed them all up in sheets (ghosts) and fed them microwave chips LOL. Have a day off!


I don’t possess a microwaveI I might start to be that mum who goes to Iceland!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'5 today. 

I am off today, which is unusual for my work. So I went out last night, was fun with the Halloween costumes and decorations. Had a few drinks so I reduced my basal this morning, I also don't feel like eating a lot for now. Now trying to decide what to do with my day. It's clear but windy here, and I'm tired but don't want to stay home all day...huh.

Here's a pic of my quick attempt at a spooky make up. Didn't have a full costume so just wanted a little something. I used black lipstick as well


----------



## rebrascora

I'm in good company with @Pattidevans again on the 8.0 step although thankfully no overnight lows for me getting there. That was a finger prick this morning as I slept in and missed my Libre sensor change over  . Down to a nice steady 5.6 now after breakfast so happy with that.

@Michael12421. Really sorry you have had another nasty hypo. Did you treat the 3.1 with some fast acting carbs like a spoon of honey or did you just think that it would be OK once you ate your meal. Hope there was no broken crockery in with the spilt food that Missy hoovered up. I imagine you will be really sore as I am guessing you have hard tiled floors and it might be a good idea to get checked out at hospital if your friend is able to take you. Hope you are feeling better soon but I imagine you may feel worse as the bruising comes out before you improve. Please keep hypo treatments within reach at all times.... ie in your pockets. With severe hypos like these you need to take extra precautions to keep yourself safe.

@Robin Many congrats on your House Special this morning. Clearly that horse was a perfect match for you yesterday to balance your BG.


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> I don’t possess a microwaveI I might start to be that mum who goes to Iceland!


Wow! I wouldn't be without my microwave. I cook almost all of my veg in mine. Cabbage, brussels, broccoli, leeks 3 mins tops, usually with no cooking water, just a knob of butter.  Just so quick and easy. And of course it will make a low carb chocolate mug cake in under 2 mins.... what's not to love!


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora 
No I did not take anything because I was about to eat my dinner.
No crockery was broken. it landed food down on the terazzo floor.
Really sore today but I have managed to take Missy out for both of her daily walks and now I am a bit worse for wear.
I always carry carbs in my pockets.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> No I did not take anything because I was about to eat my dinner.


Once you are below 4 you need to eat fast acting carbs pronto.... waiting until you eat dinner is too late as you found out and salmon and potatoes would not digest quickly enough to bring your levels up in time.



Michael12421 said:


> I always carry carbs in my pockets.


If you had hypo treatment in your pockets then why not use that instead of eating the potato and salmon off the floor. 

It is really important to get *fast acting carbs* into your system immediately when your levels are below 4.... even if you don't feel bad. I know it is a pain and none of us want to be eating sweet stuff right before our meal, but it is better than the alternative. 

Relieved that there were no broken shards of plate and that you have managed to get Missy out for her walk but can only imagine how sore you must be feeling. Hope you manage to get a decent night's rest tonight and make sure to have sweet stuff right next to the bed along with your testing kit just in case. Please take care. We all worry about you so much and especially when you have these episodes. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora 

The jelly babies were in the right side pocket and my arm was not working hence eating the potatoes.  
My bedside table looks like a sweet shop!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I don’t possess a microwaveI I might start to be that mum who goes to Iceland!


Me neither - kitchen's too small. Iceland?! Now you're Halloween-y scaring me LOL.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 12.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Jenny65

4.4 for me today.  My levels seem to be much lower now. used to be 6s and 7/8s but yesterday I woke with 5.1 and had breakfast, yoghurt and berries, was 6 after 2 hours, back down to 5 before my lunch which was a curry with rice and veg and 6 2 hours later, 5.4 at  bedtime and today 4.4 on waking, hope this continues


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

Happy Monday Everybody


----------



## harbottle

I believe this is a ‘house special’…


----------



## eggyg

Good morning, and it’s light! 5.6 today. Much improved. 

Zara day today, think she’ll be pleased Mr Eggy is back to normal. She was petrified when she came on Saturday and saw him all dressed up and his face made up! She did come round eventually! No plans today, if it stays dry we’ll have a walk to the river. 

Have a Happy Monday all. 
Congratulations @harbottle you have indeed scored a HS.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.6 here, the lower readings continue. Expect normal service will be resumed soon, when the Diabetes fairy returns from her Halloween break.


----------



## Bloden

Moooorning!  10.4 here.

Nice work @harbottle !!

I forgot to mention the other day, at my outpatient appt, the (not diabetes related) consultant asked me if my “control” was good. They just can’t help themselves, can they? 

Anyhoo, it’s great to get up to daylight again...must dash!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.6 here, the lower readings continue. Expect normal service will be resumed soon, when the Diabetes fairy returns from her Halloween break.



She’s with me overnight at the moment, boo hoo. I wonder where she spends her days?


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.9 for me. A unicorn day yesterday, then spoiled by a small spike at 3am this morning.

Congrats on the HS @harbottle


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.5 today! Grey and misty- hope it burns off and we don't have another day of gloom!


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.0 for me. Finished painting the walls of the little room yesterday, so have asked youngest to have a look and decide if they think the glossing needs re-doing. They're going to a friend's tonight for Halloween as their friend lives in a safer area. Oldest was going to go with them but isn't feeling well enough for school so will be home with me instead!


----------



## rayray119

Morning 8.1


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.8 this a.m.  Weather not promising but looks a bit better than yesterday when I got "drenched to the drawers" 4 times. 
Trying to resist a run to Screwfix where there is a garden shredder on offer at 40 quid less than Amazon. Looking out of the study window at the 2m buddleias and the 3m Rambling Rector roses my determination to spend less and use less diesel is leaking away....I am sure (well weakening to self-indulgence) that it will be an investment for next year's attack on the willow hedge - which grows 2m in a year...Anyway I can be economical and "do an Aldi" whllst I am in town, can't I?
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.3 for me this sunny morning.

I’m off for another ct scan this afternoon so no food after ten this morning, just water.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Me neither - kitchen's too small. Iceland?! Now you're Halloween-y scaring me LOL.


I don’t have one either! 
Used to have a lovely built in one but not in this flat. Not really the right space to put one in either unless the whole kitchen is redesigned. And that’s not happening.


----------



## ColinUK

7.0 for me this morning. Must be the half a night doesn’t wide awake reading which did it. 

I’m thinking that my lack of exercise options currently aren’t exactly helping. But it’s ok at these levels.


----------



## Eternal422

5.6 for me this morning.  Managed to play “Guess the Carbs” in yesterday afternoon’s family get together and scored quite well with a peak of 8.8.

Retinopathy screening this afternoon for me so I’ll have blurry vision into the evening.

Congratulations @harbottle on your HS!

@TinaD - sounds like you’ve already decided on the shredder!  Enjoy !

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 7.7 for me . Was a 6.2 when I tested at 5.45 No worries see what today brings me. Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Moooorning!  10.4 here.
> 
> Nice work @harbottle !!
> 
> I forgot to mention the other day, at my outpatient appt, the (not diabetes related) consultant asked me if my “control” was good. They just can’t help themselves, can they?
> 
> Anyhoo, it’s great to get up to daylight again...must dash!


I can’t tell you how many people have asked me that when I have been seeing them for unrelated issues.  Next time I will ask what they mean by “good!”  Because I don’t think they have a clue.


----------



## Wannie

4.9 for me at 5.30am then a busy morning getting 2 little girls ready for school and nursery, and a 20 minute drive to drop Sophia at nursery for 7.30 coffee for me and hot chocolate for Phoebe before school at 8.40 and then home - Phew Now to tackle the mess I left behind in the rush to get out this morning!  
Congratulations on the HS @harbottle 
Hope everyone is well, have a good day people


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

A funny old evening yesterday. BS nice and level all day then 9 pm 12 with an upwards arrow. Nevermind all ok now.

Today's excitement will be a trip to see the surgeon at the hernia repair clinic. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

Forgot to check in yesterday & it was 30/10 14:36 BS 8.2 for a very short day as it was the start of a cycle that pretty much wiped me out once it started: AGAIN I caught it on a trip to the loo; no need for a bedding change as I NEVER know now, pre menopausal unpredictability, when I’m getting one! Barely stayed awake to watch Strictly on Sat. & Sunday.

Today, I’m up earlier having slept a LOT despite getting up late yesterday 09:53 BS 4.5 which I’m leaving as I’m actually  vertical, up off the bed now, & feeling fine so, DP will start to raise that!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The rest can be skipped as I’ll TRY not to moan TOO much!

In the words of Victor Meldrew, I probably haven’t spelt that right, from One Foot In The Grave “ I DON’T BELIEVE IT!” O2 still haven’t sorted me out as I called as soon as I got up today around 09:40 ish. But, I feel that AT LAST there’s signs of hope here as this time they’re going to try “a bit of magic” as he put it & improvising as they’ve had technical issues with the computer that does sim swaps since last Tuesday that’s affected over 2000 customers. He only came up with this improvised solution yesterday that worked for a VERY angry customer & he said I’m very nice! He asked for my landline number & he’ll call on the landline when it’s done in the next two hours? He’s manually switching off the new number off the sim & manually putting in the old number so, the risk is I’ll only be able to contact customer services through a landline! So, in the meantime I need to keep restarting the phone every 20 to 30 minutes until I see all my missed calls come up on the old number. People have been leaving me messages: registered for the landline retrieval of phone records, even though it’ll take 30 days, in case I’m ever out of contact again for whatever reason! And wait for him to call me back!

GOOD GRIEF the computer has been messing up sim swaps since last Tuesday & it took them until last Thursday to realise there’s a problem when 2000 customers complained & their technicians working on it since Friday!

I just jinxed myself didn’t I when I said well done O2 at the start when I found out that everything will be the same on my All Calls tariff with the sim swap! 

I was NICE as he put it because I’m frustrated but, tired out still from my cycle & not up to an angry fight! But, we both had a giggle as he was pretty honest with me about “flying off the seat of his pants” improvising!

Right! FINGERS CROSSED I’ll try the first restart about now actually as it’s 10:20 & 30 minutes after my call!


----------



## Lanny

Not a sausage! Will restart again in another half hour!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this rather grey day.

6.1 with a lovely straight line overnight.  Finally bit the bullet and adjusted basal a touch.  Now on the lowest basal I have ever been on at 9.4u per day.

Congratulations @harbottle on your HS.

@Michael12421 just a gentle hug.  Hope you feel better today.  @rebrascora is right though, if under 4 treat with fast acting and don't wait for your meal.  I know it's horrible eating sweeties when your dinner is nearly ready, but I've done it lots of times and it's better than getting the full blown hypo.

Re: microwaves, wouldn't be without mine, use it for nearly all vegetables unless I am stir frying them and also for warming up tea/coffee that's gone cold.  Also re-warming some leftovers.


----------



## Pattidevans

For what it's worth, I called Abbott today and after making me jump through various hoops doing things to my phone, reading off error messages etc and re-booting the phone etc etc he finally admitted that it's an issue with the new update to the app and they know about it and are working to resolve it. Meantime they are sending me a new sensor, unsure why as the sensor is perfectly OK it's the app.


----------



## Lanny

Finally! A partial result with another half hour to go, for the full 2 hours, my old number is transferred as my landline RANG the old number on the iPhone’s new sim! BUT, no text messages, phone records or voicemail so, wasted 4p calling voicemail to check. Hopefully those records come through by the time I next restart & wait for HIM to call me back on the landline. At the very least people CAN contact me now on the old number! A half


----------



## Bexlee

8.4 today and starting to feel better. 

Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 9.0.

Just realised I "missed" my 1 year diagnosis mark which was a couple of days ago. I'm sure if I had noticed I would have done nothing different .
Has been a bumpy road but glad I am mostly sorted now


----------



## Bloden

TinaD said:


> Good morning. BG 5.8 this a.m.  Weather not promising but looks a bit better than yesterday when I got "drenched to the drawers" 4 times.
> Trying to resist a run to Screwfix where there is a garden shredder on offer at 40 quid less than Amazon. Looking out of the study window at the 2m buddleias and the 3m Rambling Rector roses my determination to spend less and use less diesel is leaking away....I am sure (well weakening to self-indulgence) that it will be an investment for next year's attack on the willow hedge - which grows 2m in a year...Anyway I can be economical and "do an Aldi" whllst I am in town, can't I?
> Have a good day everyone.


Where dyou live @TinaD - Planet Triffid?!


----------



## TinaD

Bloden said:


> Where dyou live @TinaD - Planet Triffid?!


Out in the sticks between Llandysul and Synod Inn.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks, it's a chilly one here today

6.5 for me this morning

Had a stressful weekend, well only Saturday, had to go out to attend my grandads 90th birthday party, not only did I feel uncomfortable cause I didn't want to be out let alone in a room of people but the dirty looks from his other daughter! My grandad was sat at the head of the table for a little while and then came down to talk to my mum, Bruce and me which made the dirty looks even worse then the jealousy started so she started shouting at him that he'd need to go back down as he'd need to have a seat, these shouts happened a few times, you should have seen the look on her face when he pulled up a seat next to us and sat down!  he went to cut his cake so she wanted a picture with him so put her arm round him and he shouted on my mum to go and join him for the picture and then came back up with her to sit with us all  they spent years not bothering with him, only visiting when there was something in it for them (birthdays and christmas), didn't visit when he was in recovery from his hip replacement while we were running about doing everything, we cooked his tea and visited him every day for 26 years and they have done much worse but now they are trying to act like angels because of all the other folk round about in the retirement housing place! If she'd ruined it for my grandad I would have said something but when I phoned him at night he commented how unhappy she was when he shouted on my mum for the picture then laughed at it

Yesterday was spent leaning into Bruce all day, he's injured his side and the only relief he was getting was me putting my weight into him, he's in agony but at work and requested light duties xx


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon.  I was happy with 8.5 when I woke up for my tablets at 5am but then when I got up up 8.30 it was 10.5 needed four units of bolus over an hour because tummy was still digesting last night's dinner - but it was a yummy cheese fondue served with bread and sliced sausage so well worth it


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 



Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Pattidevans said:


> I can’t tell you how many people have asked me that when I have been seeing them for unrelated issues.  Next time I will ask what they mean by “good!”  Because I don’t think they have a clue.


I like that reply I shall use that one on the dentist later this week @Pattidevans


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 11.3 and very, very sore.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today after a good sleep, was feeling exhausted and so went to bed about 8pm yesterday so had almost 10 hrs sleep.
Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6 after a night of needing the loo (x5!), high alarms (x2) and a correction (x1) so tired this morning. Back at work today, where did last week go?!!!


----------



## eggyg

Morning good folks. 5.8 on the meter as I have ripped ( well, gently pulled) THAT sensor from my arm. 10 days of false highs, yesterday was the final straw. Apparently at about 4pm I was 18! I’ve never been 18 in all my diabetic life, even when I wasn’t on insulin. That was the final straw. I may have a break today and put a new one on tomorrow. Grrrr…..TBF I’ve been lucky in the year I’ve been prescribed it. One fell off,  and one just stopped working after a day. 

Today I will mostly be doing whatever I want. No childcare, no prepping for parties and no cleaning up after parties. My only “concern” is deciding what to do with an expensive piece of monkfish tail that Mr Eggy got out of the freezer mistakenly thinking it was a chicken breast!  He had ONE job!  Monkfish, on a Tuesday? That’s a Saturday/ special occasion meal. We can’t even make it a special occasion as we eat early on Tuesday as Mr Eggy leaves for Camera Club  at 6.45 and can’t even have a glass of wine!

See you all tomorrow, have a good 1st November.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.0 here. Knew that pesky fairy would be back! Was 4.9 at 3am.
Booked tickets to visit a nearby arboretum today. Listened to the heavy downpours all yesterday evening  and am wondering if there’ll be any leaves left that haven’t been washed off the trees, or if we’ll be paddling round.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 9.5 today. After yesterday evening's lowish reading I thought I wod be OK preparing supper - I wasn't and obviously overtreated. After supper watched last week's episode of Mastermind. There was a huge gap between the top two and the bottom two. The latter two seemed fairly week on general knowledge!


----------



## rayray119

7.6


----------



## ColinUK

10.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.9. I did some baking/cooking last night as I had clotted cream to use up - made chocolate pots (70% choc and no extra sugar so pretty low carb though high calorie! Had one for dessert with my tea), fudge and shortbread. Fudge is going to bf's mum and work, had just a taste to check it turned out well and shortbread is partly going to work and partly being saved for a group that I'm meeting up with on Saturday but again I did try the smallest one late last night while it was warm  and very nice it was too!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  8.5 here...time to tweak.

Ow, @Michael12421 - I hope you feel better asap.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  8.4 at 5.30am so did a correction and went back to bed.  At 8.30am it has gone up to 9.4 so another correction.  Had lovely home made moussaka last night with some baguette.  Very yummy.
Today I'm planning to do some diamond art, knitting and go to my first podiatry appointment at the University's podiatry clinic.


----------



## ColinUK

Just to explain... I ate my feelings and fear last night. Leg was playing up so couldn't really get further than Waitrose during the day. Went with a friend to IKEA last thursday and it was a long long day. Hired a van and drove and walked about 18k steps. Was out for 12 hours. Leg still hasn't recovered. Felt really sorry for myself yesterday and then (and yes I know this sounds silly) went to Waitrose specifically to use my vouchers and forgot to swipe them at the checkout!
Bought foods I really should know better about buying so rather than throw them away I ate them. 
Checked medical records on the GP app to see if there was any news about my referral and nothing has been updated so felt doubly sorry for myself. Put the gym membership on suspension as I'm paying for it and can't go so felt triple sorry for myself at that. 
Then dad texted to say "Mum's ok. All went well and she's back home x" and I checked my calendar and didn't have any clue why she's been in hospital at all so then felt even worse than useless and felt I'd let them down by not knowing what was going on. 
So I ate. It was a lovely chocolate and sour cherry trifle from Waitrose but I hated almost every single mouthful I swallowed as I knew I was punishing myself and it was not going to help BG levels. 
Pretty immediately after that I went to bed (it was still early but just didn't want to engage with the world so retreated). Slept atrociously even by my standards and joined an online OA meeting this morning where the reading was all about love. 

I've been attending OA meetings for a couple of weeks now and am fighting the God concept thing and also the surrender to the program thing as well. I feel that I ought to be strong enough to do this by myself, which is of course my ego driving an erroneous logical outcome as I clearly cannot. Hence the OA. 

On a wider note I've heard from the Investigating Officer in charge of investigating my allegations (he's the one who sits atop the whole thing - the SOIT officer was the day to day contact) and because the SOIT officer is still off ill he's encouraging me to reach out directly to him with any concerns or questions I have. It's still being investigated and he's also said that he hopes to have a "significant update" within a few weeks. So I'm anxious about that and am now having dreams (which implies I'm sleeping but I'm not however it's the only way I can think to describe them) of sitting in court and seeing the face of the man who hurt me so badly all those years ago. I worry I won't recognise him. I worry I will. 

Checked the NHS app last night and there's a note on there saying that the hospital will contact me "before 2nd Nov 2022" to book my appointment so obviously I'm anxious about that as well. I want the surgical consult asap but I'm concerned about what might go wrong. Will I recover fully? Will I recover quickly? Will I go even more bonkers staying at mum and dad's for a few days convalescence? Will I permanently need a stick afterwards? Or not? I don't know but it's clearly playing on my mind. 

I am still writing poetry and do find that helps. As does this place. As do you all. 

I wrote these two yesterday and I think my shift in mood between times is evident. 


_I sit on a stone bench
One of many in the square
Overlooking a fountain
now a computer controlled
water-based installation

People stroll
Some with purpose 
Many seemingly without

One side of the square is Central St Martins
overflowing with creativity
And limitless people 
wrapped in High Fashion

Children play dare with the fountain
Tempting jets to shoot from the under croft
and change their experience of now._

----------------

_I want to write a poem. _
_I want to entertain. 
I pick up pen and paper
and hear the distant rain. 
I see a page of potential 
And blank it does remain. 

I want to live my life 
Free to find my way
Not haunted by shadows
that darken my every day. 
I have years of potential 
To silence the old refrain. 

You don’t deserve to love
It says so loud and clear
Oh so empowered
by each and every tear. 
I again am deferential_
_and feel the pain. _


------


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Stay strong @ColinUK. Its OK to feel sorry for yourself and even better to write about it, rather than bottle it up and let it ferment! Hope the next day or 2 brings news and answers. 
PS: what is OA?


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, it's November yay. I feel such relief, but fancy another year of torrential rain on the night, the littles getting soaked, we had a fairy princess and that blue hedgehog, my sisters' grandchildren. I luvs all the kiddies just so long as I can go home when I've had enough. 

Will start recording again tomorrow, have got strips so no excuse now. Sister is being given one of those fancy arm things. I'd really like one of those. Have a great day all. Soon be Christmas.

edit/
Colin what is the God concept?


----------



## ColinUK

Proud to be erratic said:


> Stay strong @ColinUK. Its OK to feel sorry for yourself and even better to write about it, rather than bottle it up and let it ferment! Hope the next day or 2 brings news and answers.
> PS: what is OA?


Thank you. 

OA is Overeaters Anon. I thought it would help me form a healthier relationship with food. 






						Overeaters Anonymous Great Britain | For anyone with eating issues
					

Overeaters Anonymous Program of recovery for eating issues / disorders including compulsive eating, over eating, under eating, obesity, anorexia, bulimia.




					www.oagb.org.uk


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.4  

No idea what I am doing today - sky is half deep purple-ly grey cloud and half snatches of blue and white, Met office threatens heavy rain and wind gusting to 57mph whilst the BBC says light rain and wind gusting no more than 20mph. If the Met are right I have no desire to be on the road with a wobbly trailer load of pallets scrounged to build more compost pens. Local Rag headline of "Old lady killed by extreme gardening" is unappealing. And playing with an electric shredder in the rain would merely induce them to prefix the header with the word "Stupid..."

Have a good day whatever the weather with you.


----------



## Wannie

5.2 this morning at 8.15 am woke earlier could hear the rain outside, nothing urgent to do today, so snuggled back down   
@ColinUK sending hugs, your poetry is very moving x


----------



## rebrascora

3.4 on the new Libre sensor for me and 4.5 with a finger prick. Was in the red most of the night. Got a LO at one point which a blood test showed to be a naughty 2.9. Mentally I have been struggling for a few days and totally lost my circadian rhythm which is why I am having so many hypos as my liver doesn't know if it is day or night and obviously with having a very large differential between day and night doses (22 and 4) I can't really adjust too much for my change of sleeping (I was going to say sleeping pattern.... but there is no pattern to it.) Anyway, I made a really concerted effort last night to be asleep before midnight but then had problems with my levels through the night and as a result just didn't want to get up this morning. On to my second coffee and desperately trying to find some motivation to do what should be a relatively simple task this morning but feels like a mountain and the longer I leave it.... the bigger it gets. Hoping this second coffee will give me the first foothold to start climbing...

@ColinUK Sending love and (((HUGS))) Loved the poems, particularly the second one. 
Maybe if we combine and average our BG levels we could both come out of it with decent scores! 

@Wannie Congrats on the HS.


----------



## Jenny65

4.1 for me on waking, and after breakfast of porridge with cherries, 2 hours later I am only 6 so a not too bad rise considering the carbs.

I lost the same 2 pounds that I gained at the weekend after the party!  so at least I am back on track again.  I have started my ribbon monitoring, I will share a photo when I have had several measures, I am using pink at the moment,  Its so good as unlike using a tape measure you can see the loss by comparing the 2 ribbons without getting hung up on the numbers! Its like I want to be at goal immediately, but these things take time when done properly and I keep reminding myself that this isn't a diet it's a new way of eating so even if I never weighed or measured myself again it wouldn't matter as I am just eating a healthy low carb diet from now on   The numbers to focus on are the ones on my BG Monitor or my HbA1c or cholesterol not the ones on the tape measure.  If the weight wants to come off my already too thin legs and not my splodge of a belly then it will do as it wishes regardless of exercise or diet 

Anyway, back to other stuff, I am currently sitting wrapped in a furry heated throw working from home on my sofa listening to a gale outside.  My daughter has asked me to see if there are any jobs going at my place as isnt enjoying teaching at the moment, I think she suspects I lay around all day watching TV, when in reality if you are setting your own goals to get work completed and working from home you are more likely to be working longer hours to ensure things get done, I have been known to be working at 2am before to make a deadline.

Anyway hope you are all doing well and looking forward to another fun day x


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a magical 5.2 for me. Couple of compression lows overnight. 

On the surgery front the Dr said that as I was a slim guy ( not how you would have described me pre D ) I should be OK for a keyhole procedure, in and out the same day. Expecting be an appointment early in the New Year.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.9 for me this morning . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Kaylz

Morrning

8.1 today

@ColinUK sending massive hugs your way, you know everyone here is around for you

@Michael12421 sending gentle hugs your way and hope you feel better soon

Well my auntie is starting to show her true colours to the rest of the world, when I was on the phone to my grandad last night he suddenly chimes in "oh" (this isn't usually a good sign as that's how he starts the someone has passed away story) but not this time, at least 3 of his friends at the party (the ones we were sitting next to and getting on quite well with) had commented to him yesterday that they noticed the dirty looks we had been getting and thought it was blooming awful and disgusting, this has happened all my life, my auntie and uncle make friends, show their true colours eventually and then that's the end of the friendship but I can see us being hated even more now, I don't really care, I'm not fake like them and everyone knows it xx


----------



## Jenny65

Kaylz said:


> Morrning
> 
> 8.1 today
> 
> @ColinUK sending massive hugs your way, you know everyone here is around for you
> 
> @Michael12421 sending gentle hugs your way and hope you feel better soon
> 
> Well my auntie is starting to show her true colours to the rest of the world, when I was on the phone to my grandad last night he suddenly chimes in "oh" (this isn't usually a good sign as that's how he starts the someone has passed away story) but not this time, at least 3 of his friends at the party (the ones we were sitting next to and getting on quite well with) had commented to him yesterday that they noticed the dirty looks we had been getting and thought it was blooming awful and disgusting, this has happened all my life, my auntie and uncle make friends, show their true colours eventually and then that's the end of the friendship but I can see us being hated even more now, I don't really care, I'm not fake like them and everyone knows it xx


That sounds hard, but you have the right attitude towards it, focus on other things, if they want to behave that way then its no real loss to you but I understand thats painful, take care xx


----------



## Jenny65

ColinUK said:


> Just to explain... I ate my feelings and fear last night. Leg was playing up so couldn't really get further than Waitrose during the day. Went with a friend to IKEA last thursday and it was a long long day. Hired a van and drove and walked about 18k steps. Was out for 12 hours. Leg still hasn't recovered. Felt really sorry for myself yesterday and then (and yes I know this sounds silly) went to Waitrose specifically to use my vouchers and forgot to swipe them at the checkout!
> Bought foods I really should know better about buying so rather than throw them away I ate them.
> Checked medical records on the GP app to see if there was any news about my referral and nothing has been updated so felt doubly sorry for myself. Put the gym membership on suspension as I'm paying for it and can't go so felt triple sorry for myself at that.
> Then dad texted to say "Mum's ok. All went well and she's back home x" and I checked my calendar and didn't have any clue why she's been in hospital at all so then felt even worse than useless and felt I'd let them down by not knowing what was going on.
> So I ate. It was a lovely chocolate and sour cherry trifle from Waitrose but I hated almost every single mouthful I swallowed as I knew I was punishing myself and it was not going to help BG levels.
> Pretty immediately after that I went to bed (it was still early but just didn't want to engage with the world so retreated). Slept atrociously even by my standards and joined an online OA meeting this morning where the reading was all about love.
> 
> I've been attending OA meetings for a couple of weeks now and am fighting the God concept thing and also the surrender to the program thing as well. I feel that I ought to be strong enough to do this by myself, which is of course my ego driving an erroneous logical outcome as I clearly cannot. Hence the OA.
> 
> On a wider note I've heard from the Investigating Officer in charge of investigating my allegations (he's the one who sits atop the whole thing - the SOIT officer was the day to day contact) and because the SOIT officer is still off ill he's encouraging me to reach out directly to him with any concerns or questions I have. It's still being investigated and he's also said that he hopes to have a "significant update" within a few weeks. So I'm anxious about that and am now having dreams (which implies I'm sleeping but I'm not however it's the only way I can think to describe them) of sitting in court and seeing the face of the man who hurt me so badly all those years ago. I worry I won't recognise him. I worry I will.
> 
> Checked the NHS app last night and there's a note on there saying that the hospital will contact me "before 2nd Nov 2022" to book my appointment so obviously I'm anxious about that as well. I want the surgical consult asap but I'm concerned about what might go wrong. Will I recover fully? Will I recover quickly? Will I go even more bonkers staying at mum and dad's for a few days convalescence? Will I permanently need a stick afterwards? Or not? I don't know but it's clearly playing on my mind.
> 
> I am still writing poetry and do find that helps. As does this place. As do you all.
> 
> I wrote these two yesterday and I think my shift in mood between times is evident.
> 
> 
> _I sit on a stone bench
> One of many in the square
> Overlooking a fountain
> now a computer controlled
> water-based installation
> 
> People stroll
> Some with purpose
> Many seemingly without
> 
> One side of the square is Central St Martins
> overflowing with creativity
> And limitless people
> wrapped in High Fashion
> 
> Children play dare with the fountain
> Tempting jets to shoot from the under croft
> and change their experience of now._
> 
> ----------------
> 
> _I want to write a poem. _
> _I want to entertain.
> I pick up pen and paper
> and hear the distant rain.
> I see a page of potential
> And blank it does remain.
> 
> I want to live my life
> Free to find my way
> Not haunted by shadows
> that darken my every day.
> I have years of potential
> To silence the old refrain.
> 
> You don’t deserve to love
> It says so loud and clear
> Oh so empowered
> by each and every tear.
> I again am deferential_
> _and feel the pain. _
> 
> 
> ------


Just wanted to say, you write the most beautiful poetry, and it seems to help you express yourself so please keep on with that.

If I was going to eat something, I would choose a cherry and chocolate cake or trifle so can relate, try and put that behind you, we all slip at times, we are all human, be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Wannie

@rebrascora hope you manage to get a better sleeping pattern, numbers improve and you've rediscovered your get up and go after a 2nd coffee
@Kaylz some of the best advice I've been given - you can't change other people's behaviour, you can only change your reaction to it - has saved me from some heartache over the years   
@khskel congratulations on the HS


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  After the really scary storm last night (wind howling around the house making a terrible noise and torrential rain) we've had another thunder storm this morning, but now all is calm, trees barely moving and some blue up above.

7.9 this morning, probably due to the JBs and half biscuit before bed.  My own fault, bolussed for my dinner and then left half of it.

@Kaylz there is nothing worse than noxious people, you've got the right attitude, rising above it... and obviously other people see through it!  BTW hope Bruce is healing, has he seen a Dr?

@Michael12421 hoping you heal quickly

@Wannie and @khskel congrats on your HSs

@ColinUK so sorry all these things have hit you at once when you were feeling vulnerable anyway.  Sending Hugs and fingers crossed for something good happening in your life soon.  Your poems are beautiful and very strong.

Well, I have to attend a Patient's Panel meeting this evening at 6pm.  I am very annoyed with the Practice Manager (who I do not like and who resents the PPG) as she did not ask if anyone had items for the agenda and set it herself without any consultation.  She wants to discuss the terms and conditions of the PPG and has sent out a list, which she says was agreed "unanimously" by the panel.  Now I have attended all but 2 meetings in 8 years (and re-read the minutes of one of them) and do not recall us agreeing the terms as they include a clause about fund-raising for the surgery.  I remember the discussions that took place about that and myself and several other members felt strongly that it was not our role.  So, I must prepare notes so that I say what I mean at the meeting and do not get distracted!


----------



## ColinUK

Jenny65 said:


> Just wanted to say, you write the most beautiful poetry, and it seems to help you express yourself so please keep on with that.
> 
> If I was going to eat something, I would choose a cherry and chocolate cake or trifle so can relate, try and put that behind you, we all slip at times, we are all human, be kind to yourself xx


The worst thing about the chocolate and sour cherry trifle is that you can’t really leave any for another day. As soon as you take a spoon to it there’s a landslip to the hole just created with the spoon. 
That makes the cherry really uncomfortable and it needs to be liberated from the bowl. 
Chocolate cake then gets upset because her friend is leaving and begs to follow. 
What kind of monster would I be if I left the chocolate cake to wallow in abject misery?!


----------



## gll

rebrascora said:


> Maybe if we combine and average our BG levels we could both come out of it with decent scores!


I have some spare too....10.4
big shrugs. correction at dinnertime and bedtime yesterday (after forgetting lunchtime bolus). Another one this morning too so will see at lunchtime if its worked. No sensor so no idea if its dipping down then up or just not really shifting down at all.

@ColinUK Big hugs to you my lovely. I totally get the guilt thing x


----------



## ColinUK

Spoke with mum and totally bluffed the not knowing what she was in for yesterday thing. And got away with it!

It was to do with the arthritis in her neck. Tightening the bolts or something.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 4.9 for me at 7.48 this fine morning, a bit blustery and loads of overnight rain. Nice to see the grass green again as I hate the brown stuff we've had most of the summer.


----------



## Kaylz

Jenny65 said:


> That sounds hard, but you have the right attitude towards it, focus on other things, if they want to behave that way then its no real loss to you but I understand thats painful, take care xx


Not painful for me, I just want them to have more respect for my grandad xx


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz there is nothing worse than noxious people, you've got the right attitude, rising above it... and obviously other people see through it! BTW hope Bruce is healing, has he seen a Dr?


Wouldn't ruin it for my grandad, it was his day, he's feeling more comfortable today thanks, I said if it got worse he'd need to see a Dr but he can't afford the time off work, he's had so many days off unpaid this year due to stuff for the new house etc and he was off 1 and a half days the other week after his reaction at work and as his blood results were sent to a specialist he may require more time off to do with that but he's still not heard anything about his results  xx


----------



## Lanny

Just after 13:30, panting after picking up my mail & can’t be bothered to look at the meter, BS 6.4 

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I have a 2nd asthma review this year on the same day as my flu & covid jabs earlier at 3:30pm on 09/11. So, maybe a good thing as my asthma has been more troublesome lately? 

Everything sorted out, AT LAST, with O2 yesterday & I’m BACK, connected & available to callers!


----------



## Pattidevans

Kaylz said:


> Wouldn't ruin it for my grandad, it was his day, he's feeling more comfortable today thanks, I said if it got worse he'd need to see a Dr but he can't afford the time off work, he's had so many days off unpaid this year due to stuff for the new house etc and he was off 1 and a half days the other week after his reaction at work and as his blood results were sent to a specialist he may require more time off to do with that but he's still not heard anything about his results  xx


If it's broken ribs they don't do anything about it anyway.  However if it gets worse he does need to see someone.


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon. Started to prepare dinner and felt a little off so I tested and was 2.4 so I have taken the advice given to  me and 2 jelly babies and a chocolate biscuit have been eaten, thank you


----------



## freesia

@rebrascora i hope your levels are settling and you're feeling ok

@ColinUK keep posting, we are all here for you. I'm salivating at the thought of chocolate and sour cherry trifle and chocolate cake. Enjoy it, tomorrow is another day

@Wannie and @khskel congrats on the HS

@Kaylz they've showed their true colours. Now everyone will see what they are like

@Pattidevans go get 'em girl, sort them out that meeting. I hope it goes well

@Michael12421 great to hear. I hope your levels have gone up now


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.7 today. Going back to bed for an hour - still black out.

Have a good day.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke up to a nice surprise 5.3 today, 
can’t believe it’s already Wednesday  

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.2 and still quite dark out there atm.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 6.6 and after 2 days of back to back corrections I'm back in the green zone 

Got more blood letting this morning and need to be out the door by 8 so mad dashing to get showered and sorted out 
I thought I would be all organised and shower last night but put deep heat on my neck after that without thinking it though .

Hope you all have a brilliant day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.7...aah, that’s better.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. Had a good afternoon the arboretum, even if most of the pretty leaves were on the ground. One amusing moment, we were having tea (and cake, of course) looking out over the hillside, and saw a huge bird of prey. Now, we have buzzards and red kites round here, and it definitely wasn’t one of those. Was just thinking, where on earth had it come from, and how and why, when it dived down towards the buildings next door, and I remembered there is a falconry centre next to the arboretum. So it _was_ something exotic, but tame!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice round 6. I put a new sensor on after my shower yesterday but didn’t activate it until evening. So far, so good. Fingers crossed.

Absolutely no plans today, as I believe we’re due very heavy rain and gusty winds later. Had a very muddy walk yesterday, it does make it hard work, so can’t imagine what it will be like after today’s deluge.

Monkfish tail got turned into kebabs and we went all Greek, including my delicious, well, Nigella’s really, hummus and homemade tzatziki. Chicken tonight! 

Have a good day. Congrats to yesterday’s HSers @Wannie and @khskel. Good job.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Wannie

4.8 this morning   Have a good day everyone


----------



## zippyjojo

8.6 this morning and the scary thing is that I'm thinking that's good!  I have really slipped back into old sugary habits (I say old, I really think I only picked them up after my surgery last year when I was feeling sorry for myself). Could someone send a big kick up the backside to Oxfordshire please?  I've received my Atorvastatin which I will start taking tonight - oh joy, another pill to remember.  I'm a tiny bit concerned though as I'm having 20mg x1 daily and I notice on the leaflet that came with them (quite unusual for me to actually read that) that you are generally started on 10mg and work up gradually.  I can't get a call into the GP as there were 30 other people in the queue and I just couldn't be doing with that.  Does anyone else on statins remember if they started straight in at 20mg? I know that's not a high dose as it can go up to 80 (my GP isn't suggesting I'll need to go higher than 20mg but who knows). Sorry to have dipped out for a few days - hubby came back from Uganda on Monday (I was a bit grumpy for the first day which was pure jealousy) and I picked him up from Heathrow at 5.30am and then stuff just got in the way.  I'm doing a house viewing today so need to get tidying/cleaning - mind you with only me and two dogs in the house (hubby now up in Scotland fell running) there's not too much to do.  Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me. 
Down to the studio this PM for a spot of rehearsal 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leadinglights

zippyjojo said:


> 8.6 this morning and the scary thing is that I'm thinking that's good!  I have really slipped back into old sugary habits (I say old, I really think I only picked them up after my surgery last year when I was feeling sorry for myself). Could someone send a big kick up the backside to Oxfordshire please?  I've received my Atorvastatin which I will start taking tonight - oh joy, another pill to remember.  I'm a tiny bit concerned though as I'm having 20mg x1 daily and I notice on the leaflet that came with them (quite unusual for me to actually read that) that you are generally started on 10mg and work up gradually.  I can't get a call into the GP as there were 30 other people in the queue and I just couldn't be doing with that.  Does anyone else on statins remember if they started straight in at 20mg? I know that's not a high dose as it can go up to 80 (my GP isn't suggesting I'll need to go higher than 20mg but who knows). Sorry to have dipped out for a few days - hubby came back from Uganda on Monday (I was a bit grumpy for the first day which was pure jealousy) and I picked him up from Heathrow at 5.30am and then stuff just got in the way.  I'm doing a house viewing today so need to get tidying/cleaning - mind you with only me and two dogs in the house (hubby now up in Scotland fell running) there's not too much to do.  Have a good day everyone xxx


If you are worried about the statin you could cut in half and take that for a few days to start with. I am only on 10mg atorvastatin and that seems a sufficient dose for me with no side effects.
A bit mean of your hubby to go off again so soon after getting back.


----------



## rayray119

it wa 9.3 I did get down to 3.5 last night probery due to a bit of silly mixstake(althoughvir was just over 4 hours later when I woke to it) I made when it had something to eat as had custard from a 2 good to go order that needed using. Silly me was thinking of per 100ml instead of per 100g. I did realise one half hours later but when I had just checked my blood sugar and it was 8.2 so second mistake was thinking to myself it will probably been fine them.   Not to worry.


----------



## Bexlee

5.4 this morning. 

Hope everyone has a good day. I’m going back to bed and reading for a bit longer.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. 

Therapist still off sick so at least another fortnight without any sessions. 

Atorvastatin - I was prescribed 20mg straight off the bat also. No side effects other than it doing what it was designed to do very well. There’s possibility of reducing the dosage next year.


----------



## Colin g

Morning folks 6.8 for me this morning. Pretty good day yesterday did have one hypo . My fault. Out with dog should have checked earlier when we were having our 3 o'clock down by the river . Must have been a new software update on phone since Monday. Certainly a different different noise when you first scan and in some cases you have to scan half a dozen times. Keeps saying error. Try again . Anyone else have the same problem . It's an Android phone Have a good day folks


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.9 for me today at 9.15.


----------



## Pattidevans

Colin g said:


> Morning folks 6.8 for me this morning. Pretty good day yesterday did have one hypo . My fault. Out with dog should have checked earlier when we were having our 3 o'clock down by the river . Must have been a new software update on phone since Monday. Certainly a different different noise when you first scan and in some cases you have to scan half a dozen times. Keeps saying error. Try again . Anyone else have the same problem . It's an Android phone Have a good day folks


It's the updated software that they introduced last Thursday.  I have spoken to them and they are aware of it and working to sort it out... they didn't say when they might have it sorted!  There are new alert sounds available if you go into the settings.  The default low alarm is particularly irritating, but you can change it.  If you hold the phone still over the sensor you should see "scan sensor" and a blue revolving circle.  Don't try to scan again, just leave it, it takes aboout 3 minutes to show your level.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, another grey and uninviting day with a louring sky and brisk wind.  Several thunderstorms yesterday, but we were lucky and didn't lose electricity unlike some areas of Cornwall.

6.1 this morning which is fair enough!  I did have 1 square of Lidl 70% salted caramel dark choc before bed.

So I went to the meeting and it transpired that it was not the practice manager who had set the agenda, but the new Chairman, it was just that the practice manager circulated it.  That could have been made plainer!  I was early for the meeting and chatting to the Chair who was also early it seems he is making a good start and had a meeting with the GPs before setting the agenda to see what they wanted from the PPG.  Yada yada... that's been going on for the last 4 years with no clear answer. I still suspect the Practice manager is responsible for the fund raising clause, but no matter as it has been thrown out.  We'll see how it goes from here, at least we have two new members, one of whom I know as she is the niece of a close friend, but both are intelligent women.  Anyway, job for today is to make a coherent set of minutes from my practically illegible scrawl!

@ColinUK so sorry to hear the news of your therapist still being sick.  Hugs.

@zippyjojo good luck with the statins.  I am firmly against them in light of the fact that several studies show that women past menopause have less all cause mortality with higher Chol.


----------



## Eternal422

7.1 this morning for me. 

We were out yesterday at Cheshire Oaks to celebrate my wife’s birthday - lots of shopping, emergency hot chocolate to correct a BG drop for me (!) and some fantastic Indian Street food at Mowgli- not been before, excellent food and sitting on swings at the table to eat!  Didn’t have too many carbs, but as the food came out at unpredictable times I couldn’t judge or risk when to take insulin, so I ended up taking some as soon as I started eating and then a correction bolus afterwards.  Only got a peak of 12 before bringing it all back down, so not too bad considering!  Then managed to fit a new Libre sensor whilst in the car before heading back home afterwards!

Back to normal today, although BG is around the 7s, which is higher than normal for me (new sensor matches finger stick tests though) - maybe still some of the effects from yesterday?

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Colin g

Pattidevans said:


> It's the updated software that they introduced last Thursday.  I have spoken to them and they are aware of it and working to sort it out... they didn't say when they might have it sorted!  There are new alert sounds available if you go into the settings.  The default low alarm is particularly irritating, but you can change it.  If you hold the phone still over the sensor you should see "scan sensor" and a blue revolving circle.  Don't try to scan again, just leave it, it takes aboout 3 minutes to show your level.


Cheers Chuck . It seems to be working fine . Have to have a look at the settings to change the noise .


----------



## rebrascora

A whopping 9.6 when I first woke up. I knocked a unit off my evening basal after the hypos of the last 2 nights but clearly that wasn't the right decision.  I hit it with 3.5 units Fiasp and my morning Levemir dose and went back to sleep for 50 mins and it had managed to bring it down to a marginally better 8.1 by then. Not happy with either but it is what it is. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Now down to a very steady 5.8 I might add.

When I got back from evening stables last night (very late.... or should I say early ) it was a fabulously clear starry sky (got soaked going up to the stables) and it is really dark down at home and as I was standing looking up identifying the various constellations, 2 meteors whizzed across the sky above the house in the space of less than a minute. I stood for ages afterwards hoping for more, but that was it and then cloud started coming down from the north and it was almost like a theatre curtain coming down and ending a show, so it was time to go inside before the rain started and soaked me again. I was really lucky to see the two I did. It always reminds me of The Day of the Triffids when I see meteors. Pleased to report I am not blind this morning!

Congrats to @khskel on your House Special yesterday and good to hear they can fix your hernia with relatively minor surgery... and pretty promptly too considering the current climate. Hope that all goes smoothly.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Colin g said:


> Morning folks 6.8 for me this morning. Pretty good day yesterday did have one hypo . My fault. Out with dog should have checked earlier when we were having our 3 o'clock down by the river . Must have been a new software update on phone since Monday. Certainly a different different noise when you first scan and in some cases you have to scan half a dozen times. Keeps saying error. Try again . Anyone else have the same problem . It's an Android phone Have a good day folks


Yes, same difference since the weekend on Samsung A5.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> If it's broken ribs they don't do anything about it anyway.  However if it gets worse he does need to see someone.


Yeah I know, thankfully he's feeling much better today xxxx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks

5.8 for me this morning

Just had a lovely hot bowl of chicken & Sweetcorn Soup, well needed on a day like today as its cold and miserable (not that we've had a rain free day in about 2 weeks now) intended to have toast with it but forgot to take my butter out the fridge when I got up so bread it was lol xx


----------



## Tsn

8.7 This morning, best reading yet. Started insulin injections a couple of months ago as it was in high teens. Feeling happy


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good afternoon! Still catching up. It was 7.5 this morning, the same as yesterday evening but I doubt it was level for 24 hours. I didn't test at bedtime as I had a headache and fell asleep reading my book, woke and went to bed. Deamt my prosthetic got stuck in the shine at Hastings and the tide was coming in fast. Woke again and had to answer a call of nature!


----------



## zippyjojo

Leadinglights said:


> If you are worried about the statin you could cut in half and take that for a few days to start with. I am only on 10mg atorvastatin and that seems a sufficient dose for me with no side effects.
> A bit mean of your hubby to go off again so soon after getting back.


I know isn't it just!  Don't worry - I'll get my revenge  I might try that with 10mg if I can halve it - thanks


----------



## Bloden

Colin g said:


> Certainly a different different noise when you first scan and in some cases you have to scan half a dozen times. Keeps saying error. Try again . Anyone else have the same problem . It's an Android phone Have a good day folks


How annoying! The only difference on my Android phone since the update is that the app often wants my attention - beep beep beep, beep beep beep - like a petulant child and for no apparent reason. The low and high alarms STILL don’t work tho...


----------



## zippyjojo

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all, another grey and uninviting day with a louring sky and brisk wind.  Several thunderstorms yesterday, but we were lucky and didn't lose electricity unlike some areas of Cornwall.
> 
> 6.1 this morning which is fair enough!  I did have 1 square of Lidl 70% salted caramel dark choc before bed.
> 
> So I went to the meeting and it transpired that it was not the practice manager who had set the agenda, but the new Chairman, it was just that the practice manager circulated it.  That could have been made plainer!  I was early for the meeting and chatting to the Chair who was also early it seems he is making a good start and had a meeting with the GPs before setting the agenda to see what they wanted from the PPG.  Yada yada... that's been going on for the last 4 years with no clear answer. I still suspect the Practice manager is responsible for the fund raising clause, but no matter as it has been thrown out.  We'll see how it goes from here, at least we have two new members, one of whom I know as she is the niece of a close friend, but both are intelligent women.  Anyway, job for today is to make a coherent set of minutes from my practically illegible scrawl!
> 
> @ColinUK so sorry to hear the news of your therapist still being sick.  Hugs.
> 
> @zippyjojo good luck with the statins.  I am firmly against them in light of the fact that several studies show that women past menopause have less all cause mortality with higher Chol.


Thank you - I was against them too but I had a good chat with a GP friend of mine and she convinced me.  I'm on HRT (don't know if that makes a difference to not being past the menopause, in that I'm still having oestrogen. Also got a history of heart disease (Dad died when he was only 48) and stroke (brother died this summer having had a stroke last year) so I think that's all being taken into consideration.  Anyway - I'll see how I get on with them and if they don't suit me I can always stop.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.8 for me today  I was 13.8 last night before bed after a pizza, but decided against doing a correction - think it was the right decision


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 6.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.9 
dentist appointment today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Wasted a lovely bead of glistening ruby blood when I realised I'd freeloaded the wrong strips off my sister, cheesed isn't in it. 

I did not like that wind last night howling down Mum's chimney, scary especially with the big precarious trees in this garden. I'm gonna be found one of these days with my feet sticking out from under some roots like the wicked witch of the west, that Eucalyptus is going to be coming down. Good grief. Have a great day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. 6.5 on this splendid sensor. Normal service has now resumed and I bagged a unicorn yesterday. 18 my eye! 

Off to see a gastroenterologist this afternoon about my dodgy tummy. Not sure what they can do, just hope it doesn’t involve going under the knife.  More than likely more drugs to go with the shedload I already take. On the bright side it’s a day out, as when I got my letter to chose my hospital ( four choices) only one had any appointments! Hobson’s Choice then. It’s 35 miles away on the coast, the forecast is good so we will take a stroll and see the sunset over the Solway ( best in the world) hopefully, and get fish and chips for tea. Perfect.

See you all tomorrow for the next exciting chapter in my gut story.


----------



## rayray119

8.4 verry kind of wossy today.  Well it wasn't steigt away it it started after a bit. I'm almost thought to have a tempurte but no checked and that's fine seems to be one of those wir ed things


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. 

So the hospital clinic hasn’t contacted me to book my appointment. As per the instructions on their website and on the NHS website I contacted them yesterday.
Answerphone “Please leave a message and we will get back to you within 7 days.…..”
I’ve emailed the GP surgery explaining that I had a choice of one hospital to book with and that they’re apparently not accepting appointments and asking for their help in expediting an appointment somewhere as I’m increasingly in pain and am now having to use a stick when I walk. 

The aforementioned stick came out with me last night on a trip to Covent Garden to see La Bohème at the Royal Opera House. 
I’ve not seen it before and although I know the story I wasn’t expecting it to be quite so festive what with all the snow constantly falling. 

As per usual the plot was bonkers with a sub plot about a musician playing for three days and nights to see a parrot off to a perch in parrot heaven and basically strangers declaring undying love for each other whilst seriously ill but not so ill that they can’t still sing. 

I had a production specific 50% off deal from the ROH. I used that to nab my seat which was better than I’d expected. I hope they send me more offers like this!

Anyway… time to call the hospital clinic again and see if they actually answer the phone this time.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 6.00. Beautiful sun and blue sky - bears no resemblance to forecast thankfully.

Hope it is sunny for us all.


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 this morning (so close!)

First full day of the new Libre sensor yesterday and it initially seemed to be reading a bit lower than BG, but after several checks against finger stick tests I concluded that it was in fact pretty accurate in the end.  Final check last night the sensor was showing just 0.6 less than BG (comparing a sensor reading 10 minutes after a BG), so I’m happy with that and can start trusting it again.  I definitely don’t want to disappear down the rabbit hole of continually doubting it and double checking against finger stick tests all the time!

@ColinUK : love your summary of La Bohème! You could write a book summarising all the operas, I seem to remember someone doing something similar years ago for the Shakespeare plays?

@eggyg - good luck with your visit to the gastroenterologist today!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## zippyjojo

7.8 (much better!). I consciously didn't eat any sweet treats last night and it definitely paid off. Had my first statin last night - not sure when I'd feel any side effects if I was going to. One of the things the doctor mentioned is they can affect sleep. I've always slept really well so I hope that's not going to be the case.  Got another house viewing today so I need to get out of my dressing gown and hide things from our very modern (and therefore needs to look minimal) kitchen - I just hope that people don't look in the drawers or cupboards!  

@eggyg Hope the appointment goes well and enjoy your F&C

@ColinUK As it's bonfire night on Saturday maybe you could send a firework up someone's a*se to get them to sort out your appointment.  Loved the description of the opera x

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> 5.1 this morning (so close!)
> 
> First full day of the new Libre sensor yesterday and it initially seemed to be reading a bit lower than BG, but after several checks against finger stick tests I concluded that it was in fact pretty accurate in the end.  Final check last night the sensor was showing just 0.6 less than BG (comparing a sensor reading 10 minutes after a BG), so I’m happy with that and can start trusting it again.  I definitely don’t want to disappear down the rabbit hole of continually doubting it and double checking against finger stick tests all the time!
> 
> @ColinUK : love your summary of La Bohème! You could write a book summarising all the operas, I seem to remember someone doing something similar years ago for the Shakespeare plays?
> 
> @eggyg - good luck with your visit to the gastroenterologist today!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


You’ll like what I put on Facebook then!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.5 for me. Would have been better but I hypoid at 2:00am.


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> 7.8 (much better!). I consciously didn't eat any sweet treats last night and it definitely paid off. Had my first statin last night - not sure when I'd feel any side effects if I was going to. One of the things the doctor mentioned is they can affect sleep. I've always slept really well so I hope that's not going to be the case.  Got another house viewing today so I need to get out of my dressing gown and hide things from our very modern (and therefore needs to look minimal) kitchen - I just hope that people don't look in the drawers or cupboards!
> 
> @eggyg Hope the appointment goes well and enjoy your F&C
> 
> @ColinUK As it's bonfire night on Saturday maybe you could send a firework up someone's a*se to get them to sort out your appointment.  Loved the description of the opera x
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Seems like your doctor is ill informed about statins and sleep. 









						Could statins be affecting my sleep?
					

Our expert answers a question from a reader concerned that statins could be impacting their sleep, and discusses the research around the side effects of statins.




					www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Good morning folks. 6.5 on this splendid sensor. Normal service has now resumed and I bagged a unicorn yesterday. 18 my eye!
> 
> Off to see a gastroenterologist this afternoon about my dodgy tummy. Not sure what they can do, just hope it doesn’t involve going under the knife.  More than likely more drugs to go with the shedload I already take. On the bright side it’s a day out, as when I got my letter to chose my hospital ( four choices) only one had any appointments! Hobson’s Choice then. It’s 35 miles away on the coast, the forecast is good so we will take a stroll and see the sunset over the Solway ( best in the world) hopefully, and get fish and chips for tea. Perfect.
> 
> See you all tomorrow for the next exciting chapter in my gut story.



Maybe a camera two ways!  or


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - bit of a mix this morning but no doubt it will rain at some point today.

6.0 on the nose this morning early.  I did eat half a ginger cookie at bedtime plus put on a temp basal for 2 hours as I was 4.8 with 1.5u bolus insulin still on board at bedtime.

@ColinUK We saw la Boheme in Budapest.  It had subtitles in English above the stage (so not technically *sub*titles).  I almost fell apart during one scene where Rodolfo is singing this wonderful aria... which translated to "Oh, how wonderful.  Pickled herrings for lunch again".  I tried not to read them after that!  Hope you make some progress with your appointment booking today.

@eggyg hope all goes well with your appointment and you do not need more surgery.

@Proud to be erratic the Libre update is affecting nearly all android phones.  I hope another update comes out soon to correct it, but if you scan once and hear the vibration sound, don't try to scan again, just wait, it takes a while but the result does show eventually.

Going to Newlyn Filmhouse  see Triangle of Sadness this afternoon - it has  a good write up.  Hopefully it's better than Banshees!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.2 for me this morning. Strange day yesterday bloods great till after lunch . Called into town for a few things. Called in for a coffee, tested 18 4 .took a correction dose of 12:units to bring it down quickly didn't work. Tested before tea 19.4 tested two hours after 20.5.tooj dog out for an hour tested when I get home 7.2 (at last ) The joys of diabetes eh. Well have a good day folks


----------



## Wannie

4.6 at 7.15 this morning, got youngest granddaughter here today and her big sister will be joining her after school for the night so a busy day of entertaining her - love it 
have a good day everyone x


----------



## khskel

Morning all 3.9 and a glucotab for me.

@rebrascora I was surprised at how quickly the wheels have been set in motion. We'll just have to see what early in the new year means.

@ColinUK it's amazing how someone just about to die of consumption can crank out a tune with not a cough or splutter.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> Seems like your doctor is ill informed about statins and sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could statins be affecting my sleep?
> 
> 
> Our expert answers a question from a reader concerned that statins could be impacting their sleep, and discusses the research around the side effects of statins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhf.org.uk


Thanks Colin - that’s really good to read. My HRT pill also has a sedative effect so maybe I’ll even need to start setting my alarm clock


----------



## Barrowman

Morning fellow members, it was a 6.1 for me at 08.20 on this wet and windy day.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

8.5 for me 

Just had pharmacist from health centre on the phone telling me my CMS is ending and they sent me a letter about a review at the end of last month, I politely told her yes I'm aware and am waiting on a call from your diabetes nurse to discuss things sometime after 10:30, she quickly said I better get off the phone incase she's trying to get through, bye and hung up lol, anyway the nurse has extended my CMS until the end of January in the hope that Bruce can get a day off in January so I can go in and see her for my bloods etc xx


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have had a rough week mentally and as a result, a rough week with my diabetes too. Really don't know why. 
I lost the plot with my eating after I got back from the yard in the early hours this morning.... started with a G&T and some olives and cheese and then a cooked sausage with pickled beetroot and gherkins and I think there was a half a square of dark choc and some peanut butter and a cup of tea and then I fetched a pouch of low sugar seeded granola out of the cupboard and just started eating it by the handful and injecting a couple of units here and there as I went back to the packet and ate some more.... No means of estimating how much I ate or how much insulin I would need for it, just kept adding a bit more and a bit more. Went to bed just after 2am on 5.3 with 3 stacked boluses, the last one being 4 units but decided that I might need a bit more carbs to be safe, so ate a dried fig (approx 8g carbs). Woke up this morning after a really good sleep but mentally could not face scanning and seeing what I had done to myself or how high my levels were going to be.... Normally I am excited to see my overnight graph, but this past week I have just really struggled mentally with all of it and had a really negative perspective... Couldn't even be bothered to wake up properly and inject my Levemir but after dosing a bit longer I psyched myself up and did the scan......
All I can say is "Talk about jammy!!"

This was just the mental lift I needed though, so couldn't have asked for better timing to get one. 

Congrats to @Colin g on also attaining the nominated optimum waking reading this morning, especially after such a dodgy BG afternoon!


----------



## freesia

Afternoon all, late posting today. It was a better 5.9 this morning.

Congrats to @Colin g and @rebrascora on the HS.


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> Thanks Colin - that’s really good to read. My HRT pill also has a sedative effect so maybe I’ll even need to start setting my alarm clock


They’re saying that statins don’t have any impact on sleep!


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> They’re saying that statins don’t have any impact on sleep!


Maybe I interpreted it wrong … “Another Lancet study from 2018, in which I was also involved, of 10,000 patients taking a statin (atorvastatin) or placebo, showed significantly less sleep disturbance in those taking the statin.
More detailed studies of sleep duration and quality show that statins reduced the number of times people woke and the time they spent awake during the night, compared with a placebo.”


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> Maybe I interpreted it wrong … “Another Lancet study from 2018, in which I was also involved, of 10,000 patients taking a statin (atorvastatin) or placebo, showed significantly less sleep disturbance in those taking the statin.
> More detailed studies of sleep duration and quality show that statins reduced the number of times people woke and the time they spent awake during the night, compared with a placebo.”


I meant any negative impact


----------



## MrPixels

4.8 at 7:43am


----------



## ColinUK

Just scored a 5.2! 

Yes I know it’s not morning but I’m claiming it as an Afternoon Delight!


----------



## Pattidevans

Colin g said:


> Morning all 5.2 for me this morning. Strange day yesterday bloods great till after lunch . Called into town for a few things. Called in for a coffee, tested 18 4 .took a correction dose of 12:units to bring it down quickly didn't work. Tested before tea 19.4 tested two hours after 20.5.tooj dog out for an hour tested when I get home 7.2 (at last ) The joys of diabetes eh. Well have a good day folks


If that sort of thing happens to me, given the amount of correction doses needed I'd be inclined to think the insulin in my pen might have gone off and I would try a fresh pen/cartridge.


----------



## Colin g

It's a possibility I suppose . Was wondering if I was coming down with something.. Feeling ok today , just got back in with dog been out over three hours .. Was thinking about yesterday . I was in Costas when I injected the correction dose Had to use my arm instead of thigh . Lot of hard lumps and bumps probably start kicking in tonight sometimes happens . Check it every half hour . See if I can keep on top of it Cheers


----------



## Northerner

Good morning 6.7 for me today


----------



## rayray119

Well I've not been asleep since 2.35 but it was 6.3 then


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 8'4. Should have posted yesterday, when all my pre meal readings were in the 5s! 

Yesterday I went clothes shopping, didn't get much but I lost my handbag. In there I had my keys and a 20 pound note, which would be annoying to lose but not the end of the world. My actual worry was the glucose meter, more than that, my precious Fastclix. I'm so used to it that the thought of the lancing device that comes with my spare meter ruined my day. I have to get a spare of the Fastclix as well! Thank goodness, went back to the previous shop and the cashier had found my bag. She asked if I had any ID there to check it was mine, me out of breath "well, there is this, uh...medical equipment...I can show you..." That and probably my face of immense relief was enough.

Have a nice Friday, and be careful with your bags!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.4 this morning and a unicorn day yesterday. Glad its Friday.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8 on this frosty morning. That’s more like it, better than mild and damp. 

@MikeyBikey was correct, a camera will enter my posterior! Checking for any twists.  I have had a colonoscopy before and by far the worst thing is the prep! A day spent in the loo isn’t fun, I took in a chair, a cushion, a tub of Vaseline and lots of reading material! Can’t say I’m looking forward to it. Consultant a bit concerned that I’m having these “attacks” of bloating, nausea, needing to lie down after a meal etc 2/3 times a week. I’ve had three already this week. He was also concerned I’ve cut my Creon down to one a meal, he tried to persuade me to take at least two but I said no, I’ve been experimenting the last two years and one suits me, so he relented when I told him I wasn’t losing weight. On the whole he is happy with the way I’m managing it, low fibre, limited fruit and veg, no skins, seeds or nuts. If the colonoscopy shows nothing untoward, I’m afraid it’s just a case of managing the problem. If they cut out the adhesions, that will probably cause more adhesions. Deep down I knew this, I wasn’t expecting a miracle cure but for an expert to say it makes it so final. From today I’m going to be tougher and stop sneaking in the odd tomato, jacket potato skin etc, and will reduce my portions once again. I can’t chance having another bowel obstruction. Ce la vie. 

The day wasn’t all gloom and doom, we saw a nice sunset ( not the best) and had a walk along the prom. It was very cold as I wasn’t dressed in my walking gear but it was nice to get out. Enjoyed a fish and half a portion of chips, I really should have  had half the fish too, as I was unwell later on the evening. Lesson learnt. Then Masterchef: The Professionals was on. I just like to torture myself! 

Have a fab Friday, we’ve got the gorgeous Zara to keep us occupied. 

Congrats to @Colin g and @rebrascora on your HSs yesterday, good work both.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Bad night again! Woke to 9 on the nose!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close! Is it a gloriously sunny morning here? Yes, of course it is, I’ve got my annual retina screening. I used to be able to trot a couple of minutes walk down the road to the surgery, but now it involves OH driving me to the one in the next town, waiting, and bringing me home. Now the bus service is only one every 2 hours, it would mean too much hanging about. Apparently that's progress.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  6.4 here.

Off to knitting this morning. Haven’t been for a month! I haven’t got any knitting on the go atm so I’ll take my knitting book and a random selection of needles and wool to look the part - it’s the coffee and chat I’m interested in!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.2. Quite a nice autumn morning. Blue sky with fat fluffy white clouds and no rain (as yet). Pulled the muscles in my lower back yesterday when removing a large box from the car boot. Painful but not agony only it does reduce progress to a careful shuffle. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Well I've not been asleep since 2.35 but it was 6.3 then


Managed to sleep a lite bit after this so back in with another waking reading of 8.2 any way danfee starts today


----------



## rebrascora

3.8 on the Libre, 4.8 on a finger prick once I got the meter under the duvet with me and warmed up enough to function.  It really doesn't like anything other than tropical temperatures and complains that the battery is low as soon as the temp drops below 15, but works perfectly well and the battery light goes off if I warm it up. What a wimp!

First frost of the season here but bright and clear, so I will happily take that. Since it is now Nov I have switched on a couple of the storage heaters which have definitely warmed things up a bit, despite my meter's protests.


----------



## ColinUK

6.7 this AM

Still no joy, or response, from the hospital even though the referral is now marked on the NHS system as Overdue. No response from the GP either. I'll call the hospital clinic again today and I've now got an email for them so I'll use that as well. 
I'll also send another request to the GP for assistance. Frankly if they don't come back to me today I'm likely to head to the Urgent Care unit (it's not A&E!) and see if that helps move things along a bit.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

5 for me this crisp Autumn morning (no frost here though and the white stuff on the pond was just bubbles made by the waterfall, no ice).

@ColinUK - I feel your pain with trying to get through the admin mess of appointments!  Hope you get someone soon!

Hope everyone has a good Friday!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> 5 for me this crisp Autumn morning (no frost here though and the white stuff on the pond was just bubbles made by the waterfall, no ice).
> 
> @ColinUK - I feel your pain with trying to get through the admin mess of appointments!  Hope you get someone soon!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday!


Well today I’ve used Patches to send a message to the GP, I emailed them as well. 
I’ll call the clinic number after 9am when they open and follow that with an email to them which I’ll cc both PALS and the referring physio in on. 
Hopefully someone decides to give me an appointment for my urgent MRI and surgical consult.


----------



## harbottle

5.1 after a 3.3 last night when I walked back from the pub!


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> Well today I’ve used Patches to send a message to the GP, I emailed them as well.
> I’ll call the clinic number after 9am when they open and follow that with an email to them which I’ll cc both PALS and the referring physio in on.
> Hopefully someone decides to give me an appointment for my urgent MRI and surgical consult.


I presume Patches is a dog with a message attached to his collar? 

Fingers crossed for you!  Wave your stick at them!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> I presume Patches is a dog with a message attached to his collar?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!  Wave your stick at them!


Patches is another online comms channel from patient to GP. 

I've just sent this to the clinic at the hospital and cc'd in PALS and the GP surgery. Let's see what happens. 


_I was referred urgently to your clinic on 20th October. I have as yet been unable to book an appointment. 

I had been told that someone from the clinic would contact me and that if I had not been contacted by 2nd November to call 020 3447 9216. Messages have been left and nobody has responded. I have also called the mobile telephone number left in the answerphone message on that number and it fails to connect. 

NHS Appointments Line cannot help as they tell me you are in charge of your own appointment bookings not them so it falls to you to arrange them. 

I am in increasing pain as my injury continues to worsen. The pain and my increasingly limited mobility is having a negative impact on my mental health also. 

I would appreciate it if someone would contact me as a matter of urgency to book an appointment. 

My contact details are:_


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

5.6 for me today

Had to get up to the loo just before 7am thanks to Bubbles stamping on my bladder a couple of times, jeezo it was chilly, 2C and Bruce has the bedroom window open! Tried to go back to bed for a while but had gotten far too cold to be able to get back to sleep xx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 10.7 for me this morning. Had a 3 4 at 4 am so treated it might have done one jelly baby to many Nice day up here . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## ColinUK

Well that was quick.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - looks quite nice out, but like yesterday that can change!

I'm on the 6.7 step along with Northerner this morning.  Not bad as I went to bed on 13.4 after home made Lamburger that had been lurking in the freezer long past BBQ season and french fries.

The film my friend and I saw, Triangle of Sadness, was OKish.  Had some funny moments (not enough IMHO for an 8 minute standing ovation at the film festival) and a real surprise ending.

Today I have to do some very minor amendments to the minutes of the PPG and scan in some documents the chair had handed to the members present.  How many times do I have to tell the Practice Manager that I cannot alter the minutes to include stuff that has happened _after_ the meeting as minutes are supposed to be be a "true and accurate" record of what went on at the actual meeting.

Congratulations to @Colin g and @rebrascora on yesterday's HSs

@eggyg Last time I had a colonoscopy it was a "virtual" one.  Had to do the same unpleasant prep but didn't have to have the tube up the bum.  I was put through a doughnut shaped scanner and had dye injected.  The dye was a very odd feeling - like iced water passing through my veins, but not at all painful.

@ColinUK I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed that you get some response to your excellent email.  Arghhh - just seen your updated post... at least you have someone on your case now.


----------



## khskel

Morning all, a 6.4 for me it was on a crisp and frosty morning. 

Not much in the way of plans today but I'll be heading out to the garden soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.5

Been into town for bits that I forgot to get with tesco yesterday and took kiddo for a coffee once we were done. 
She's struggling being out in the cold and its not even winter yet. Going to have to look for a knee support just to try and keep her knee warmer under trousers. Very doubtful it will help keep her knee stable but if it keeps it cosy then it will be money well spent  Her just being out and about is massive progress and I don't want the cold stopping her.

Time for another coffee to warm up and then ill decide what needs done for the rest of the day


----------



## Leadinglights

gll said:


> Morning all. 7.5
> 
> Been into town for bits that I forgot to get with tesco yesterday and took kiddo for a coffee once we were done.
> She's struggling being out in the cold and its not even winter yet. Going to have to look for a knee support just to try and keep her knee warmer under trousers. Very doubtful it will help keep her knee stable but if it keeps it cosy then it will be money well spent  Her just being out and about is massive progress and I don't want the cold stopping her.
> 
> Time for another coffee to warm up and then ill decide what needs done for the rest of the day


I had a couple of knee supports from Amazon which were very good. one you pulled on and the other you wrap around and it holds in place with velcro so can be worn over leggings or trousers.


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> Managed to sleep a lite bit after this so back in with another waking reading of 8.2 any way danfee starts today


First season of DAFNEE(eventually had trouble joining at first) done to be honest i did get a bit skeptical  as I was thinking "well it's been a year I had and I've learnt a lot(nurses have actually been impresed by the by the amount I've pick up) but there were allrready small things I was like "oh I was on I didn't actually know that"


----------



## Barrowman

Afternoon folks, it was a 5.9 for me at 9.15 this fine sunny but chilly morning.


----------



## Leadinglights

My other half was on bread making duties this morning only to discover that 50% of the bags of various flours were infested with flour mites so sadly they went in the bin.
He still made 5 different breads for freezing. An experimental pear and stilton has turned out well.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning (oops it's the afternoon) all. 8.3 for me this morning but just did a pre-lunch check and it's only on 5.0 did it on a different finger just to check and it's 5.2 - good I'm going to have a yummy lunch. I've got my youngest son home from uni for the weekend so drove him into Oxford this morning - it's so nice just being able to chat to him in the car as we drive along. Big birthday lunch here for my brother's 60th tomorrow - I was going to do all the cooking but we've got a new 'Cook' shop open in the next town and I had a 10% off voucher so I'm afraid I've cheated and bought beef bourguignon and chicken dijon and will make a mountain of mashed potato (potatoes already dug up from the garden) and frozen peas and then I'm doing a blackberry & apple crumble and his friend is making another mountain of profiteroles - I'm going to buy some cheese too from a local cheese shop so we're all set. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Pattidevans

@Leadinglights  Ooooh, wouldn't mind a nice slice of pear and stilton bread... and @zippyjojo can I come to your party too please?  Some friends rented a huge B&B for their 30th wedding anniversary and she brought all the food with her from "Cook".  It was delicious!


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon.  All that I have eaten today is one biscuit and that was at 6am.  I have had 2 walks with my dog and done little else except sit at the computer ordering Christmas presents.  My dinner is about to be prepared and my reading is 15.1.  I don't understand why this should be,  Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Wannie

4.3 this morning at 5.45 am, as I had school run to do I've been rushing since getting up until lunchtime, brief respite and then on the move again, both granddaughters back home until tomorrow when the youngest is back for an overnight stay, am enjoying the peace until then.


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon.  All that I have eaten today is one biscuit and that was at 6am.  I have had 2 walks with my dog and done little else except sit at the computer ordering Christmas presents.  My dinner is about to be prepared and my reading is 15.1.  I don't understand why this should be,  Can anyone enlighten me?


I wonder if your liver has received signals that you haven’t eaten, and you need energy to function, and has therefore put out a bit more glucose than normal. In a non Diabetic, this would be matched by an increase in insulin production, but in us Ds, it shows up as increased blood glucose, if the body hasnt actually used the extra energy. I would watch out tonight. If the liver has put out extra glucose from its stores, it will recoup this overnight, and you might hypo. A bit like when you have taken exercise and used up extra stores from your liver, it always hits me overnight, when it replenishes itself.


----------



## rebrascora

Michael12421 said:


> Good afternoon.  All that I have eaten today is one biscuit and that was at 6am.  I have had 2 walks with my dog and done little else except sit at the computer ordering Christmas presents.  My dinner is about to be prepared and my reading is 15.1.  I don't understand why this should be,  Can anyone enlighten me?


It seems there are a few of us experiencing this. I think @Colin g had problems yesterday and it has happened to me this afternoon. 
I was busy up at the yard mucking out and trimming horses hooves, then tacked up Rebel and went to check my levels before I set off and i was 13.9  and rising at 3.30pm when I had been 7.2 and steady at 1pm and not eaten anything since about 10am. Not eating lunch is normal for me and my basal generally holds me steady and I definitely had my basal this morning so no idea what is going on. Anyway, I stuck 4 units in and headed out on Rebel and I am now 7.4 and coming down still, so my insulin is definitely working. I have however suddenly started sneezing and streaming just now which I thought was coming into the warmish house after being outdoors but perhaps I am coming down with a cold.


----------



## ColinUK

After a flurry of calls and emails between the GP and the hospital I’ve been given an appointment. 

Anyone want to guess what month it’s for?


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> After a flurry of calls and emails between the GP and the hospital I’ve been given an appointment.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what month it’s for?


April?


----------



## Leadinglights

January?


----------



## Wannie

ColinUK said:


> After a flurry of calls and emails between the GP and the hospital I’ve been given an appointment.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what month it’s for?


This doesn't sound good, guessing you're going to have to wait a while, May?


----------



## ColinUK

This is for an “urgent” surgical consult. 
30th December. 

I’m perhaps guilty of expecting too much too soon from the NHS regarding hospital consultations. It’s not their fault they’re overstretched I know.


----------



## rebrascora

I'm going with February.... probably the 29th .... No idea if it is a leap year next year but that may be their get out clause for the next appointment falling through..... Sorry, didn't mean to be a Debbie Downer.... just not got much faith in the NHS situation at the moment and will no doubt get worse through the winter again.


----------



## Colin g

ColinUK said:


> After a flurry of calls and emails between the GP and the hospital I’ve been given an appointment.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what month it’s for?


February?


----------



## rebrascora

I think the mention of an "urgent" referral tends to make you think it might happen sooner rather than later, so I don't think you were being unreasonable in your expectation.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I think the mention of an "urgent" referral tends to make you think it might happen sooner rather than later, so I don't think you were being unreasonable in your expectation.


Especially when I was told that the longer this waits the more complex it will be and the higher the risk of making it worse. 
Silly me thinking that meant that would make a difference. 

Of course what did make a difference was kicking up a very polite fuss today. 

I’ll wait for the physical letter to be in my hands and the appointment to show on my NHS record and maybe I’ll kick up another fuss and see if that can’t get it moved up somehow.


----------



## Wannie

ColinUK said:


> This is for an “urgent” surgical consult.
> 30th December.
> 
> I’m perhaps guilty of expecting too much too soon from the NHS regarding hospital consultations. It’s not their fault they’re overstretched I know.


Not good but better than I thought! Have you been given the name of the consultant who heads the clinic? If so phone the hospital and ask to speak to his secretary, in my experience they can often move/make appointments that others can't.


----------



## ColinUK

Wannie said:


> Not good but better than I thought! Have you been given the name of the consultant who heads the clinic? If so phone the hospital and ask to speak to his secretary, in my experience they can often move/make appointments that others can't.


Not yet. I’m hoping that will be on the letter.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Not yet. I’m hoping that will be on the letter.


Iif you say you could attend at short notice you may get a cancellation appointment.


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Iif you say you could attend at short notice you may get a cancellation appointment.


That’s my intention. I’ll call the secretary and explain I’m available at very short notice to come in if they have cancellations. 
It might be also to do with getting a slot in the MRI as well I guess.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> After a flurry of calls and emails between the GP and the hospital I’ve been given an appointment.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what month it’s for?


The twelfth of never, or 31st February.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 today. Chilly enough for me to put on CH. Pottered about yesterday building compost pens, a slow job given the strained back but the exercise helped keep the muscles moving and a long hot soak in the bath afterwards also helped. I've seized up a bit overnight but am planning a similar sort of pottering day to free it up. 

Wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## eggyg

Morning folks. A rare foray into Fiveland with 5.9. A very nice, slightly wiggly, straight line, if you know what I mean. 

Today I am mostly determined to do a big fat nowt, apart from a load of coloureds and making the tea. First free Saturday for weeks, looking forward to watching Strictly live and not having to keep off social media ( and here) incase of spoilers. I’m a simple soul. 

Best dash, I’ve nothing to do and I’m starting now. Have a great Bonfire/ Guy Fawkes night.


----------



## ColinUK

9.9 this morning. Then again I’ve been awake since 4:30 and only just checked so who knows what my actual FOTF reading today was!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here. Back to gloom and drizzle here after the excursion into bright sunshine yesterday.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I'm joining @Northerner with a 6.7. Its drizzly herr too, very wet underfoot so it must have chucked it down overnight. 

Off out with a friend today. Got to go and get ready as being picked up soon. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After a short run of high fives a lowly 4.6 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## harbottle

A 5.1 for me.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.2 before breakfast. It was 10.1 in the middle of the night. I really need that Libre 2 now to fully understand what is going on. Think the polenta was a slow burner! Will ask Diabetes Lead at GP practice to back me up.


----------



## rayray119

7.7 managed to complete all of week 1s danfees work last(granted it was late of night after I had intaitly good to bed but couldn't sleep was felling sick and had something to eat in the hope it may settle it but after still wasn't all that sleepily so decided I continue with the rest of the work(need alert)
.

Anyway been consider a few things to try to see if it helps my issues

One of them being that maybe try the low fodmap diet again (only did for a few days before) but you shouldn't really do that without guidance and that's hard to get in the UK.

.the other thing I'm been considering is cuting out gluten and dairy for a couple of weeks(cerloic decaises has been ruled out now but doesn't mean I'm not sensitive to it and have had suspicions of the two sometimes)


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 for me this morning.  

Meal out with friends tonight so I’ll be playing Guess The Carbs and Judge The Bolus Timing - wish me luck!  Other than that probably a lazy day.

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you’re doing.


----------



## rebrascora

2.9 on the Libre and a 4.0 with the second finger prick (first one gave me 7.6... clearly rogue ) which is about what I would expect since Libre reads about 1mmol lower.
I took 1 less unit of Levemir last night (good call ) and ate rather a lot of peanut butter with a square of dark choc before bed and levels were 7.3 and an upward sloping arrow when I climbed into bed. I so nearly stuck in a 1unit correction but held out and with hindsight that was definitely the right decision. In fact no Fiasp in my system after that 4 unit correction in the afternoon, but then I didn't really have any evening meal as such, just a bit of cheese and a Lemsip plus that square of choc and peanut butter at bedtime Oh.... and about 4-5 fresh raspberries. By the time I got the horses sorted for the night it was 10pm and I just couldn't be bothered to cook.


----------



## zippyjojo

7.6 which is the best this week I think. Dashing around cooking for the big lunch - have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.9 for me this morning . Yesterday was up and down been in range all night . See what today brings, apart from the rain ️ Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this gloomy day with pouring rain!

5.7 first thing, odd really as I woke at 5 am and didn't get back to sleep until gone 6:30 and woke at 8:30.

Not a lot on today really, hubby will be glued to the rugby on TV after we've had a cooked English brekky for brunch.  Then to a local friend's house at 6:30 for drinks and nibbles.  Everyone then going on to the local as there is a very good group playing from 9:30 but I think we might come home then instead.

I notice @Lucyr  hasn't posted on this thread for a long while, nor has @Gwynn since last Sunday.  Hope they are both OK.

@rebrascora you are going to waste away not eating proper meals!

@zippyjojo hope the big lunch goes well!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for

Woke up to a red and swollen area round my right eye and cheek. Have to see how that develops. Good job no photo sessions today.


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rayray119

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! 8.2 before breakfast. It was 10.1 in the middle of the night. I really need that Libre 2 now to fully understand what is going on. Think the polenta was a slow burner! Will ask Diabetes Lead at GP practice to back me up.


if you want you really should be able to get it now as there shouldn't be any certia.


----------



## Fagor

7.2 
Only third < 7.5 of last 21 pre-meal BGs, so good start to the day.
Had porrage for breakfast, only caused a small increase (sometimes 1/2 slice bread increases BG by much more).
Followed by coffee-at-the-beach, again no change in BG. 
So one good BG makes such a difference to mood, hope it continues.


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> @rebrascora you are going to waste away not eating proper meals!


No chance Patti.   I eat too much cheese for that and I love food too much. I just go in spells with cooking and eating. Sometimes I am really motivated and enjoy cooking when I have the time of course and other times I eat whatever is easy and fits in with my low carb approach with one eye on keeping it reasonably balanced.... well apart from the cheese.... and then I have a variety of cheeses with an apple to create balance  Desperately need to go shopping today as I need a nice big head of savoy cabbage and some butter and yoghurt and cream and cheese and most importantly some horse and chicken feed which will ultimately get me to the shops. There is always something in the back of the cupboard or fridge I can make a meal of for myself but can't let my animals make do!



Fagor said:


> 7.2
> Only third < 7.5 of last 21 pre-meal BGs, so good start to the day.
> Had porrage for breakfast, only caused a small increase (sometimes 1/2 slice bread increases BG by much more).
> Followed by coffee-at-the-beach, again no change in BG.
> So one good BG makes such a difference to mood, hope it continues.


Sounds like you need to do a basal test if you are getting so few premeal readings below 7.5. 
I know exactly what you mean about it making such a difference to your mental outlook when you get a better result though. It really can lift your day.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Sounds like you need to do a basal test if you are getting so few premeal readings below 7.5.
> I know exactly what you mean about it making such a difference to your mental outlook when you get a better result though. It really can lift your day.


atough beare in mind it will also depend on what you sated(so would need more information to fully suspect if it was a background  issue or not)  for example if you sated the day of 8.5 and ended at 9.5  and hadn't done corrections then it does say that its being kept steady..      are you doing corrections and there still saying above for me personally i don't tend to worry  and 8.5 before meal(even though i know its not ideal) hoever if i was that morning and i wasn't going to eat backfast teight away i meant give myself a tiny bit of insulin(maybe about half a unit just to stop to raising futher as i got up and stating moving around)


----------



## Wannie

4.7 this morning for me and a busy morning getting to swimming and back for a quick early lunch before heading out again. Hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## pawprint91

8.0 - as my diabetes has progressed, I realise that I definitely have FOTF phenomenon! BS was a bit of a mess overnight though. 5.4 before bed, so I did have a small biscuit before I went to sleep. Unfortunately, according to my graph, this didn't have the effect I'd hoped for and I was low whilst asleep (last of fast acting insulin from a late dinner at work, I think). I then awoke at 2.20am with a BS reading of 9.5? (Biscuit consumed prior to bed was only 3.5g of carbs, so shouldn't have seen this). I caught it with a single unit of fast acting insulin, but then still woke up at 8.0. I've been 8 a few times on waking, the other day was randomly 10? Starting to wonder if overnight basal needs upping by 1.


----------



## Bexlee

7.3. 

Feeling totally wiped out and shattered. A struggle to do anything. 

Slowly catching up on “recorded” tv stuff. The walk in - very good and worrying and bloodlands that ended on a big of a cliff hanger. 

Have a good rest of the day


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans thsnks for asking about me

We have had a terrible week and I had to call in the mental health crisis team.

Unfortunately, except for upsetting my wife a lot, they were a fat lot of use. They could see how ill she is but could not hodpitalise her nor get her agreement to have her meds reviewed. So we are left waiting for her to have another serious mental breakdown before she can get some real help.

My life has gone down the tubes

Great


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn 

It is of course impossible to 'like' your post, but I wanted you to know that I do sympathise with your plight. It must be a  nightmare and to be honest I would not cope at all.


----------



## Barrowman

I just remembered I hadn't posted mine today, anyway, it was a 5.3 for me at around 8.15 this morning followed by a massive bowl of porridge with sultanas and crushed walnuts in at 8.30 - delicious.


----------



## Eternal422

Barrowman said:


> I just remembered I hadn't posted mine today, anyway, it was a 5.3 for me at around 8.15 this morning followed by a massive bowl of porridge with sultanas and crushed walnuts in at 8.30 - delicious.


The porridge with sultanas and walnuts sounds lovely!  I just have sultanas in mine and love it for breakfast, especially at this time of the year.  However it does always give me quite a spike to 11 or 12 even doing a bolus 20 minutes beforehand.  Might have to experiment with having the bolus even earlier as I do love the porridge!


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon my waking BS today was 6.9 (@07:15) 
butonly just logged on 

@Gwynn I thought you were having a rough time as haven’t seen you posting so much, what can I say apart from stay strong  

I’ve given up and finally turned the central heating on this afternoon


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this gloomy day with pouring rain!
> 
> 5.7 first thing, odd really as I woke at 5 am and didn't get back to sleep until gone 6:30 and woke at 8:30.
> 
> Not a lot on today really, hubby will be glued to the rugby on TV after we've had a cooked English brekky for brunch.  Then to a local friend's house at 6:30 for drinks and nibbles.  Everyone then going on to the local as there is a very good group playing from 9:30 but I think we might come home then instead.
> 
> I notice @Lucyr  hasn't posted on this thread for a long while, nor has @Gwynn since last Sunday.  Hope they are both OK.
> 
> @rebrascora you are going to waste away not eating proper meals!
> 
> @zippyjojo hope the big lunch goes well!


Thanks for asking.

Still feeling rubbish, symptoms do fit with M.E. but haven’t heard anything about the referral that was put in over the summer to see a specialist about it. The GP said 2 months but guess waiting times are longer now and it could be years?

Gone back to working full time, but finding I’ve not really got any energy left in the evenings/weekends, finding it hard to get up in the mornings too. Not even cooking tea in the evenings now just heating a microwave meal.

Trying to figure out how to balance energy levels by adding naps / lie ins / working at home, to keep up with doing some diabetes management, getting better nutrition, keeping up with work and hobbies, and not just collapsing on the bed every evening/weekend. All of this would be so much easier if I had someone to advise on it. Not been given so much as a leaflet from the GP or specialist, and can’t even find forums or online info on how to recover from it.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.7 for me today, for the third morning in a row!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 4.9

Going to stick on a pot of soup when I've woken up a bit more and make tonight's lasagne. A small pot of chicken noodle today and will prep the veggies for carrot and leek for tomorrow while I have everything out. Tomorrow me will thank me I am sure . 

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## ColinUK

6.2

Off this morning for my second monkey pox jab so if I’m a right cheeky monkey later that’s why!


----------



## gll

ColinUK said:


> Off this morning for my second monkey pox jab so if I’m a right cheeky monkey later that’s why!


and what's the excuse for all the other days that you are a cheeky monkey eh?


----------



## ColinUK

gll said:


> and what's the excuse for all the other days that you are a cheeky monkey eh?


I was awake?!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.0 here.

What a strangely quiet Bonfire Night - I had to check the calendar halfway thru the evening. Not a single bang or whoosh to be heard. Normally, I spend the evening with Bloden hyperventilating in a corner and Gwen trying to climb into my clothes. Made a nice change!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.0 here.
> 
> What a strangely quiet Bonfire Night - I had to check the calendar halfway thru the evening. Not a single bang or whoosh to be heard. Normally, I spend the evening with Bloden hyperventilating in a corner and Gwen trying to climb into my clothes. Made a nice change!



Same here. It was my first Guy Fawkes Day here but I did hear and see a few at New Year and the Jubilee. The dog I had four years ago jusr used to go into protection mode running to the front and back doors barking. One cat used to watch out the window and seemed to enjoy them whilst the other cat just was just not bothered and slept on an armchair, the bed or me!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8 today. 
Planning to clear the raised vegetable beds today, weather permitting. Hoping Alex and Carla turn up today to do some work - didn't do any last week - as at this rate there will be no outside work left. The arrangement is work in return for DIY livery but they are not even turning up to check his rug etc. If no sign today there may be a stiff email going out...
Have a good day everyone


----------



## rayray119

8.1 for me had ended up moving about before testing(my finger pricker had decided to go for a walk) and I was 5.3 and 3.50(just making sure a correction had come down from 12.6 at bed)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.1 for me. Reminder to self - must try harder!  

Got an appointment letter yesterday for a date in the past - in fact the date on the letter was the same. I am sure a third of the NHS issues relate to sub-standard admin!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, missed by a whisker again.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. I thought, like @Robin, I was only a whisker away at 5.3 but when I got up and put my specs on, checked the log I was 5.8!  Damn you longsightedness!  It’s a bad job when you can’t even see the huge numbers on your Libre app!

Managed a lie in today, must have been all that doing nothing yesterday that did it! Although I did walk down to our local CoOp/McColls/ Morrisons Local, they keep changing the ownership, I can’t keep up. I wanted a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc and lemons. Got the wine but no lemons, walked over to Aldi, didn’t have cash and was embarrassed to use my card for just 59p so spent nearly £17! I did get my birdies a lovely, huge bird feeder, some butter, before it goes up again, cheese, onions and the lemons of course! 

 No great plans today, weather rubbish. Might do nothing again. Have a fab day whatever you do. 
PS we had loads of fireworks around us.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.8 after 2 lots of JBs to stay out of the red.


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> Same here. It was my first Guy Fawkes Day here but I did hear and see a few at New Year and the Jubilee. The dog I had four years ago jusr used to go into protection mode running to the front and back doors barking. One cat used to watch out the window and seemed to enjoy them whilst the other cat just was just not bothered and slept on an armchair, the bed or me!


My two cats used to just completely ignore fireworks. It’s not as if they were as scary as me opening the cupboard where the vacuum cleaner lived obviously.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.5 for me this dreary morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> My two cats used to just completely ignore fireworks. It’s not as if they were as scary as me opening the cupboard where the vacuum cleaner lived obviously.



The cats were unbothered by it but the dog went mad barking continuously while it was on attacking the cleaner head. I was always tasked with taking him for a walk so we each got our preferred option.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 6.4 this morning.

Last night’s meal out with friends was really enjoyable, so nice to catch up again.  My Guess the Carbs game went quite well, peak of 10.7 which very quickly dropped down to 6.4, dipped to low 4s around midnight but then settled around 6 for the rest of the night without any extra carbs.  I passed on the Judge the Bolus Timing game and just took some when the main course turned up and then another bolus for dessert.  Funny how sometimes it just works out, other times it can be a real disaster.

Only heard a few fireworks around here early on last night, otherwise it seemed pretty quiet.  Sadly I guess spending money on fireworks is a very low priority at the moment for lots of people.

Probably have a lazy day today, even a walk isn’t appealing with it being grey and damp.

Enjoy your day whatever you get up to!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning unknown what my BS was on waking 
but I can shout a 7.1 pre breakfast

TC & have a great day everybody


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me.

Looks like there's some gutters need clearing. Bungalow so only a step ladder job.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.8 for me this morning. Busy day house work to do meat in cooking for dinner and dog to take out . Have a good day folks


----------



## Gwynn

I thought stress was supposed to affect BG. This last week in particular has been horribly stressful but my BG has remained normal thoughout. However my blood pressure rocketed to levels I have never seen before.

This morning BG 4.9


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - bit mixed today, some blue, some white fluffy clouds and some big black clouds.  Rain forecast for this afternoon.

5.2 this morning, but as you see that followed a long stretch in the red, 2 JBs and a piece of ginger cookie.

The red was probably induced by dancing most of the evening as the group playing in the pub were absolutely fab!  See Sandy Acre 7 . We weren't going to go after the drinks and nibbles at our friend's house, but really glad we did in the end. I had a huge grin on my face all night, stayed to the bitter end! So, apart from a young family down the road who were lighting silent fireworks, we didn't hear any others.

@Gwynn, very very sorry to read your post!  What a very miserable time for you.  I sincerely hope things improve soon.

@Lucyr - also very sorry to hear about your ME and lack of support/or being seen to confirm the diagnosis.  I confess I did not really know what ME was, so I googled it - it sounds terrible.  I know you are well versed in internet searches, but have you come up with these  websites?  ME Action  Scroll down - there are links to support groups/forums online such as this one Phoenix Rising and this one Science for ME.  Hope this helps a bit.  

Have a good day all.... was going to boil a gammon in cider but forgot to put it in to soak yesterday and don't want it to be salty, so I've now put it in to soak and we'll have it tomorrow when our neighbour is coming in for supper.  Meantime we'll have bangers and mash tonight!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks, would've been morning but hadn't logged in since Friday so a lot of posts to go through lol

We were lazy this morning and didn't get up until 9:30 when I then produced a lovely 5.2 on the meter, no pic as phone is on charge in the kitchen

Lots of fireworks round about last night, was surprised that a local village still had their display last night as was bad weather all day, Stonehaven are going ahead with theirs tonight as well despite it being wet and miserable xx


----------



## pawprint91

6.5 for me today, which is better than it has been - I think was helped by an earlier dinner last night so I had a really clear picture of where everything was heading before bed.

I also went out for breakfast with a friend to a garden centre, had a white chocolate waffle and stayed in range  - @Eternal422 I was also playing 'judge the carbs' game here and was happy how it worked out!


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - bit mixed today, some blue, some white fluffy clouds and some big black clouds.  Rain forecast for this afternoon.
> 
> 5.2 this morning, but as you see that followed a long stretch in the red, 2 JBs and a piece of ginger cookie.View attachment 22806
> 
> The red was probably induced by dancing most of the evening as the group playing in the pub were absolutely fab!  See Sandy Acre 7 . We weren't going to go after the drinks and nibbles at our friend's house, but really glad we did in the end. I had a huge grin on my face all night, stayed to the bitter end! So, apart from a young family down the road who were lighting silent fireworks, we didn't hear any others.
> 
> @Gwynn, very very sorry to read your post!  What a very miserable time for you.  I sincerely hope things improve soon.
> 
> @Lucyr - also very sorry to hear about your ME and lack of support/or being seen to confirm the diagnosis.  I confess I did not really know what ME was, so I googled it - it sounds terrible.  I know you are well versed in internet searches, but have you come up with these  websites?  ME Action  Scroll down - there are links to support groups/forums online such as this one Phoenix Rising and this one Science for ME.  Hope this helps a bit.
> 
> Have a good day all.... was going to boil a gammon in cider but forgot to put it in to soak yesterday and don't want it to be salty, so I've now put it in to soak and we'll have it tomorrow when our neighbour is coming in for supper.  Meantime we'll have bangers and mash tonight!


Thankyou for the links. I had seen the action for m.e site but hadn’t found those forums, the only one I’d found wasn’t viewable to browse and wasn’t accepting new users.


----------



## zippyjojo

Good afternoon everyone. 8.6 for me this morning which wasn't surprising as lots of yummy food (and pudding) yesterday lunch time and some toast and marmalade before bed.  The big birthday lunch went really well and everyone loved the food I served up (I confessed to cheating and letting Cook frozen meals help me - the beef bourguignon was absolutely delicious!). My brother had a lovely time. Lots of drink was drunk which I find quite hard now I'm a non-drinker (3 years in January). I don't mind people having it around me at all, in fact I bought it for the lunch, but I find it really hard when they get drunk, which my brother often does and I worry then that something's going to happen to him during the night etc, especially having lost my other brother so recently - morbid thoughts I know, but it's hard not to.  Anyway - he's fine and dandy this morning and him, my hubby and sons are all watching the rugby and I'm about to serve up sausages & onions in rolls with tomato soup. Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Pattidevans

Lucyr said:


> Thankyou for the links. I had seen the action for m.e site but hadn’t found those forums, the only one I’d found wasn’t viewable to browse and wasn’t accepting new users.


I hope you might find them useful then.


----------



## berryr99

starting to hit 6 quite regularly now after a long time of 8 +. Started to carb count my supper which has helped


----------



## Wannie

5 for me at 8.00 am this morning


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.5


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 and I’ve caved and put the heating timer on. It’s far too cold in the mornings now without it coming on to at least take the chill off the place.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 today 

My sister came over for dinner and stayed on Friday night, she was on her way to one of her friends wedding, she was up early and gone early on Saturday it was nice to see her.

 Yesterday afternoon my wife treated me to a new BIG screen tv (65” on offer In Tesco’s) it only JUST fitted in the car  I still need to work out to how it works, if all else fails I’m sure there will be some idiot guides online, 
was thinking we’ve come along way since TV sets had an ON-0FF switch and a few channel preset buttons  

Have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.6 quickly dropping to 5.4.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 for me, two days running!


----------



## Eternal422

A high figure for me this morning : 8.2 . Looking at the chart it was around 6 most of the night and shot up to 8.2 after giving me a “Unable to read sensor try again in 10 minutes” message, so I guess it was rising fast from 6 to the eventual reading of 8.2.  I’ll have to be careful what I have for breakfast and timing for a bolus.  All part of the fun!

Busy week ahead with work and getting ready for a visit to my wife’s relatives in Ireland next weekend then straight onto the narrowboat for a week to help move it northwards from our marina at Dunchurch, near Rugby, for its winter maintenance and repaint.  We’re handing it over to another one of the syndicate owners just north of Wolverhampton all being well on the following Saturday afternoon for him to continue the journey up to Middlewich.  As we need to get all our stuff back to our car at Dunchurch by taxi we need to plan more carefully what and how much we take with us.

And of course, my sensor will need to be changed on the Tuesday we’re on the boat.  Did the change last time whilst we were on the boat, but had to resort to my spare sensor as the first one failed to stick - first ever to not stick.  I put it down to the fact I was really hot and felt like I was burning up when I tried to attach the first sensor.  This time I’ll make sure I’m cool and unstressed when i do the change!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  12.3...FGS!!! My BG shot up at 3am - I must’ve been dreaming about doughnuts.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 today. Filthy looking day - hope it improves. 

Yesterday was pretty good with only a few showers to dodge albeit heavy ones. Had cleared one bed and was just sitting down to a well earned cuppa when Alex turned up. He got a fairly brisk greeting but had arrived ready to work (wellies and tools in boot). So we cleared the rest and filled one new compost pen completely. He then chucked all the fresh manure to the far end of the midden before the skies opened. We had a firm but friendly discussion about him needing to turn up to do his own GG and to provide the required work or money. Seems he has been runoff feet at work with overtime until after dark fixing leaking roofs. Firmly told not my problem where was Carla in that case? I am too old to be struggling to get a bargey cob in as well as my Section As. All sorted I hope and think. Next job is to top up the beds with the black stuff from the midden and to batten down the beds under weed suppressant fabric for the winter. 

Mr Wolf enjoyed the day - whist we were working he pottered about being friendly and helpful it seemed until I spotted the 3 large holes excavated in the side lawn. Hah - I shall have my revenge and book him in to the dog groomer. It's a bit too cold to do him at home as my dog drier doesn't really get his under coat thoroughly dry. 

Meanwhile I am happy to report that back has recovered - barely stiff at all this morning. May be able to start reducing steroids if this continues.

Wishing everyone a happy Monday.


----------



## rayray119

8.6 had a small pack of chocolate buttons at around midnight.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A Len Goodman. SEVEN! That’ll be the slice of homemade bread at 10pm. In my defence I was reading 4.8 at 9.50, don’t know how that happened. Could have been the two hours of gardening I did earlier in the day. I’ve also had two unicorn days on the bounce. 

Wet and miserable at the moment, set to last the day I would say. Glad we got the garden tidied up yesterday, last cut of the lawn, tomatoes and courgette plants dug up and raised beds all nice and weed free. There was still courgettes growing, in November! Fortunately, last week’s  frost had gotten to them and they’re now in the compost heap! I still have bags full in the freezer I really didn’t want anymore! 

@ColinUK talking of heating. We’ve been very frugal with our gas and electricity for months now, I’ve not had the tumble dryer on since last winter. Mr Eggy has turned the temperature down on the hot water, we now don’t need to turn the dial down in the shower to add cold water, it is just perfect. We’ve done other things, like utilising the oven to its full capacity. We used to have lights burning all day as it’s a low ceiling dark cottage, we’ve knocked them off until it really is dark. It all takes planning but it turns out all this has been worth it. After logging into our BG account last night we saw there was a bill ready. We are in credit by £800, they’ve reduced our DD by £30 ( they had raised it £80) and they have offered us a credit of £650, which we have taken. It might as well be in our bank as theirs. We live in an old draughty house and our next job is to buy a big heavy curtain for the front door, and insulate our en-suite a bit better. This was built 20 years ago in a void in our dorma roof and wasn’t done properly ( Mr Eggy was the builder)! Currently, Mr Eggy is obsessed with our smart meters, I feel a spread sheet coming on, but it’s paid off, so far. We haven’t had any really cold weather yet! 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. A Len Goodman. SEVEN! That’ll be the slice of homemade bread at 10pm. In my defence I was reading 4.8 at 9.50, don’t know how that happened. Could have been the two hours of gardening I did earlier in the day. I’ve also had two unicorn days on the bounce.
> 
> Wet and miserable at the moment, set to last the day I would say. Glad we got the garden tidied up yesterday, last cut of the lawn, tomatoes and courgette plants dug up and raised beds all nice and weed free. There was still courgettes growing, in November! Fortunately, last week’s  frost had gotten to them and they’re now in the compost heap! I still have bags full in the freezer I really didn’t want anymore!
> 
> @ColinUK talking of heating. We’ve been very frugal with our gas and electricity for months now, I’ve not had the tumble dryer on since last winter. Mr Eggy has turned the temperature down on the hot water, we now don’t need to turn the dial down in the shower to add cold water, it is just perfect. We’ve done other things, like utilising the oven to its full capacity. We used to have lights burning all day as it’s a low ceiling dark cottage, we’ve knocked them off until it really is dark. It all takes planning but it turns out all this has been worth it. After logging into our BG account last night we saw there was a bill ready. We are in credit by £800, they’ve reduced our DD by £30 ( they had raised it £80) and they have offered us a credit of £650, which we have taken. It might as well be in our bank as theirs. We live in an old draughty house and our next job is to buy a big heavy curtain for the front door, and insulate our en-suite a bit better. This was built 20 years ago in a void in our dorma roof and wasn’t done properly ( Mr Eggy was the builder)! Currently, Mr Eggy is obsessed with our smart meters, I feel a spread sheet coming on, but it’s paid off, so far. We haven’t had any really cold weather yet!
> 
> Have a good day folks.


I’m currently £192 in credit on my Eon Next account. They’ve reduced my DD to £2.32 a month and I’ve asked for £125 partial refund to be processed. 
They’re also doing the peak hours reduction thing and I’m curious how that’s going to work when I’ve cut usage as low as realistically possible already. 
And in preparation for any powercuts I bought a rechargeable lantern thing which has a hook and fold out leaves so you can hang it up and light a whole room. That arrives today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 for me, two days running!



So close, and yet so far!


----------



## Wannie

5.1 for me half an hour ago, had a blissful lie in after early mornings whilst my granddaughters were staying. 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## zippyjojo

8.8 this morning (bit piggy last night). Sitting in my fleecy dressing gown and bed socks - no heating on here but got a few stoves and very good log supply. Our heating is so complicated (water source heat pump) that much to my hubby’s Joy I don’t understand how to change any settings. It really frustrates me though that I need him to do it. He goes off to Oz for a week on business later this month so I must make sure I know what’s what then! Luckily I’m a dab hand at lighting a fire  Have a good day everyone x


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> 8.8 this morning (bit piggy last night). Sitting in my fleecy dressing gown and bed socks - no heating on here but got a few stoves and very good log supply. Our heating is so complicated (water source heat pump) that much to my hubby’s Joy I don’t understand how to change any settings. It really frustrates me though that I need him to do it. He goes off to Oz for a week on business later this month so I must make sure I know what’s what then! Luckily I’m a dab hand at lighting a fire  Have a good day everyone x


We have two coal fires, living room and dining room. I’m a dab hand at paper sticks and lighting fires without the aid of fire lighters. We also burn logs which we get from our eldest daughter who has a farm. There’s always some tree falling down.


----------



## rebrascora

9.2 for me and I have a rather impressive table top mountain on my Libre graph overnight. Totally lost control of my eating last night. Really should have just gone straight to bed when I got in from sorting the horses, but no I raked through cupboards and stuffed my face. Not hunger, just comfort..... I am blaming this cold.... what do they say... feed a cold and starve a fever. I think the most impressive thing is that I managed to keep it in single figures.... JUST... but I don't want to think about how much insulin was involved. Anyway, I hit it with 7.5 units this morning before I got out o bed and I am nicely down at 5 now after my yoghurt berries and seeds so back in the driving seat.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.0 for me this morning . Spent most of yesterday in the 4 s . Hope everyone is doing well. Have a good day folks


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 11.5
Was running high at dinner yesterday which I blamed on me possibly not calculating homemade noodle soup properly but now I have no idea.
Hopefully some low carbs and corrections will get back on top of things 

Have a great day peeps x


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> We have two coal fires, living room and dining room. I’m a dab hand at paper sticks and lighting fires without the aid of fire lighters. We also burn logs which we get from our eldest daughter who has a farm. There’s always some tree falling down.


Mark and my brother (& sons) are a bit hooked on being lumberjacks.  Whenever they see a fallen tree they get in touch with the landowner who invariably is very happy for them to take it away. We've got a car trailer so they take that off and load it up with huge rounds. They then spend hours splitting it with our very fancy log splitter before making a Holz Hausen log pile and leaving it to season for a couple of years - Mark also wears checked shirts!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.4 for me.

Eventually managed to get some antibiotics via 111, what a palaver. I can understand why people go to A&E instead. Fingers crossed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, vile weather.  Forecast all wrong as it says no rain until 6pm.  I hate to tell them it's lashing down now!

7.4 this morning after a long drawn out period in the red until 02:46 when I treated it with 2 x JBs and a 4 hour -25% temp basal.  Funny how that resulted in the 5.2 yesterday and yet 7.4 this morning.  Oh Diabetes mine you are so fickle!

Spent nearly all day yesterday trying to track down an air fryer.  Seems absolutely everywhere is out of stock.  Did find one on Argos @£60, but when I went to claim the £20 Argos voucher from Honey Gold it took them so long to send it by email that I missed out because the last one had just gone!  In the end I found one at £104 straight from the manufacturers Karstein, but this one has multi-functions including baking, roasting, dehydrating etc etc.  We'll see, let's hope it's not another useless gadget like the electric spiraliser which is taking up much needed space in the larder.

@TinaD glad to hear your back is much improved and you got some work out of Alex.

@ColinUK you reminded me, a couple of Xmases ago I bought hubby a wind up lantern.  Just asked him where it is and apparently it's in the loft because he says it never gives more than a very dim light.  Ho hum, tit for tat for the electric spiraliser he gave me!  LOL!

I noted @Lily123' s birthday, it's a long time since we've seen her on this thread isn't it?  Hope she is OK.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> We have two coal fires, living room and dining room. I’m a dab hand at paper sticks and lighting fires without the aid of fire lighters. We also burn logs which we get from our eldest daughter who has a farm. There’s always some tree falling down.


My Gran had a coal fire and we used to make paper knots for lighting the fire. Not so easy now as people don't have Newspapers.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Leadinglights said:


> Not so easy now as people don't have Newspapers.


*SOME* people may not!  We have newspapers, but sadly no fire/burner that can use them.


----------



## Bloden

silentsquirrel said:


> *SOME* people may not!  We have newspapers, but sadly no fire/burner that can use them.


My mum's builder/handyman drops in every week to check on her and to pick up her old newspapers - which are the perfect size for the bottom of his parrot's cage apparently. What would we do without SOME people?


----------



## Barrowman

And its a 5.7 for me this drab and dismal day.


----------



## gll

@Pattidevans I love my air fryer and have been trying to do all sorts in it. Roast chicken has turned out fab and don't get me started on bacon


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> My Gran had a coal fire and we used to make paper knots for lighting the fire. Not so easy now as people don't have Newspapers.


That is a problem. Last week when we had the frost, we decided to light it. Only one sheet left from a Sunday Times dated April! Luckily, after having a ratch in the recycling I found some egg boxes. Couldn’t make paper knots but it worked, eventually. I’m loath to buy newspapers just to burn as they’re so expensive now. I don’t know anyone who reads real papers now to get some from. I might have to go out before daylight on recycling collection day to “forage” in my neighbours bags!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That is a problem. Last week when we had the frost, we decided to light it. Only one sheet left from a Sunday Times dated April! Luckily, after having a ratch in the recycling I found some egg boxes. Couldn’t make paper knots but it worked, eventually. I’m loath to buy newspapers just to burn as they’re so expensive now. I don’t know anyone who reads real papers now to get some from. I might have to go out before daylight on recycling collection day to “forage” in my neighbours bags!


You could always just ask them!


----------



## Pattidevans

My cleaner used to make firelighters by taking the cardboard tube from toilet rolls and stuffing it with tumble dryer fluff.  I used to save the stuff for her.

@gll Ooooh, I'd love to know what else you have cooked in the airfryer.


----------



## ColinUK

I'd be tempted to change my Instant Pot for a similar sized one with an air fry lid. Although I saw somewhere a lid, just a lid, which you can use with any pot and turns it into an air fryer...


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> I'd be tempted to change my Instant Pot for a similar sized one with an air fry lid. Although I saw somewhere a lid, just a lid, which you can use with any pot and turns it into an air fryer...


Oh gosh!  I wish I had thought of an Instant Pot duo.  Well, I have until 31 Jan to return the item I have ordered if I am not happy with it.  I didn't realy know about Instant pots. Only Ninjas and I was rather reluctant to pay the outrageous prices for those!

@goodybags we've had a smart TV for years.  The current one is a 48" curved screen that replaced the original one when a lightening strike knocked all the tech equipment out in our family room at the old house.  Unfortunately ITV have done and update which won't work on certain Samsung TVs.  Fortunately we can still watch it via an Amazon Firestick that we have.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll Ooooh, I'd love to know what else you have cooked in the airfryer.


so far sausages (link and square), bacon, roast chicken and various freezer stuff like fish, chicken chargrills and oven chips and some roasties. Kiddo did part baked rolls in it too and they turned out fine.
I did try making cookies. The kids appreciated them, I only tried a wee bit but was too sweet for me. 
Really want to try cooking a steak in it and some home made chips. That will be on the shopping list this week I think.
Only had it a couple of week so much more science to try.
I ended up getting the dual drawer ninja one which doesn't need a preheat and can sync the cooking times to finish at the same time.


----------



## Kaylz

ColinUK said:


> They’re also doing the peak hours reduction thing and I’m curious how that’s going to work when I’ve cut usage as low as realistically possible already.


Apparently they want you to not use energy hungry equipment during the peak times, outlined so far are washing machine, tumble dryer and oven, we don't even have a smart meter yet as Scottish Power don't give to new customers straight away and as far as I'm aware they aren't taking part in it but we wouldn't be anyway as that's when we use the oven  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks

6.3 for me this morning 

It's my 6th diaversary in 2 days and my birthday in 8 days, I won't be celebrating either as I'll be on my own the majority of them lol xx


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> You could always just ask them!


And where’s the fun in that?


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> My cleaner used to make firelighters by taking the cardboard tube from toilet rolls and stuffing it with tumble dryer fluff.  I used to save the stuff for her.
> 
> @gll Ooooh, I'd love to know what else you have cooked in the airfryer.


Oh I can’t afford tumble dryer fluff!


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Oh I can’t afford tumble dryer fluff!


Not sure we can either, but I loathe towels that have been dried any other way.  Sooo hard!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Oh gosh!  I wish I had thought of an Instant Pot duo.  Well, I have until 31 Jan to return the item I have ordered if I am not happy with it.  I didn't realy know about Instant pots. Only Ninjas and I was rather reluctant to pay the outrageous prices for those!
> 
> @goodybags we've had a smart TV for years.  The current one is a 48" curved screen that replaced the original one when a lightening strike knocked all the tech equipment out in our family room at the old house.  Unfortunately ITV have done and update which won't work on certain Samsung TVs.  Fortunately we can still watch it via an Amazon Firestick that we have.


I like my Instant Pot but it's a little small. Granted I have a tiny freezer but it would still be good to have a slightly larger one (no sniggering at the back!)


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Oh I can’t afford tumble dryer fluff!


Belly button fluff is free.


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Apparently they want you to not use energy hungry equipment during the peak times, outlined so far are washing machine, tumble dryer and oven, we don't even have a smart meter yet as Scottish Power don't give to new customers straight away and as far as I'm aware they aren't taking part in it but we wouldn't be anyway as that's when we use the oven  xx


I get that but then it's compared to your normal usage I understand. So there's a part of me which wants to lift general usage a little before the reduction bonus comes in. 
I'm sure I'm not reading it right but that's how my logic works!


----------



## ColinUK

Kaylz said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> 6.3 for me this morning
> 
> It's my 6th diaversary in 2 days and my birthday in 8 days, I won't be celebrating either as I'll be on my own the majority of them lol xx


Celebrate them both with us. Some might even have cake!


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> Oh I can’t afford tumble dryer fluff!


I use  mine for the brds in the nesting season, they gather it and use it to line their nests.


----------



## grovesy

We have just had a Smart Meter installed last week and according to the display thingy, our Washing Machine and Idiswasher only go into thr the Amber zone intermittently.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Not sure we can either, but I loathe towels that have been dried any other way.  Sooo hard!


Brilliant exfoliators though. Mr Eggy says they’ll crack in half one of these days! We’ve become soft, never had tumble dryers not fabric softener when I was a lass!


----------



## Bexlee

Very late posting today a 7.3 thins morning. Levels finally, after covid, starting to reduce and settle as are symptoms. Still not at work though which is frustrating really.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I use  mine for the brds in the nesting season, they gather it and use it to line their nests.


I make sure I give Bloden a good old brushing in the garden - she’s very fluffy! - during nesting season. Those chicks’ll never want to leave their cosy nests.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> That is a problem. Last week when we had the frost, we decided to light it. Only one sheet left from a Sunday Times dated April! Luckily, after having a ratch in the recycling I found some egg boxes. Couldn’t make paper knots but it worked, eventually. I’m loath to buy newspapers just to burn as they’re so expensive now. I don’t know anyone who reads real papers now to get some from. I might have to go out before daylight on recycling collection day to “forage” in my neighbours bags!


I spent a good 5 minutes wandering aimlessly round Waitrose earlier looking for their free 'Weekend' newspaper that I literally have never read but it's great for starting the fire! Turns out Friday is the best day for it - funny that, given the name of the paper


----------



## 42istheanswer

ColinUK said:


> I'd be tempted to change my Instant Pot for a similar sized one with an air fry lid. Although I saw somewhere a lid, just a lid, which you can use with any pot and turns it into an air fryer...


I wish they sold the air fry lid for the instant pot separately so I could use it with mine


----------



## 42istheanswer

Think I've caught up now, been a busy few days! We went away for the weekend (just the one night) and kids wanted pizza for lunch yesterday so we ended up at pizza hut (well one said not pizza initially but then we realised they now do a mac & cheese pizza....). So they had carbs on top of carbs plus some cheese, and since there really isn't anything non-carbs on their menu apart from plain salad I opted for the bbq chicken & bacon flatbread, as I figured that was going to offer me the best balance of fat and carbs without too many carbs. It was very nice too! Didn't do post-meal check as I was driving home by that point (it was a very late lunch...) but pre-tea 6 hours later was a lovely 4.8.

I forgot who said they were catching up with The Walk-In , but if you haven't yet then I thoroughly recommend watching Nazi Hunters: The Real Walk-In afterwards. Very interesting seeing a bit of the dramatic licence used in the series.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Was 7.2 but no time to post as early pick-up for OPA.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.9. Its very dark out there this morning.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4

Sorry I haven’t been around for a while.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 4.4 this morning when I first got up, second reading shows 4.3 an hour later.  Maybe DP will kick in when I start moving more, the last hour has been lazing about trying to get motivated to start work!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 and a lovely overnight straight line on the Libre App. 

I made a lovely sweet potato chilli last night, Jamie Oliver’s recipe from his One Pot meals. Mr Eggy kept asking when I was putting the meat in, but he did actually enjoy it. I decided to order the book from Amazon, opted for free delivery on Thursday. Great, as we’ll be home  Just had email it’s getting delivered tomorrow, and guess what? We’re out all day! I know they probably think they’re giving us a better service but it doesn’t work like that sometimes. They have my neighbour’s as an alternative drop off, but both her parents are ill at the moment and she’s not home for quite a chunk of the day. Internet shopping is fantastic but I feel that I spend an inordinate amount of time waiting in for parcels. If only we had somewhere local to buy these things, you know, like shops! Our town is absolutely dire, it’s such a shame. Anyhoo, rant over. I’m going for my breakfast, I’m quite obviously hangry! 

Have a fab day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 7.5 today which means my Libre Mk - 1 (finger pocket) has been in range for over 24 hours (from 6.1 to 8.0)! Can I keep this up on MDI with 
Tyrannosaurus Rex insulin?


----------



## Eternal422

@eggyg , totally agree with you with internet deliveries!  As you say, they probably think they are giving you a better service, but in fact it is less convenient sometimes!

And, as an update DP has kicked in and now on 6.1 before any breakfast.  Just taken a bolus for breakfast and set my timer on the phone, otherwise I’ll end up stuck into something for work and forget about eating until I’m low!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.2 here. Got woken up in the night by the rain, it was so heavy at 3am. Had a peek at our neighbour's online weather station stats, and the graph goes vertical! I'm expecting a delivery of some bulbs in the next few days, (last minute special offer impulse buy of Camassia), at this rate they’ll float away when I plant them.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.7 here...my 3am spike is proving hard to flatten!

How about choosing the pick-up option @eggyg? I haven’t done this for a while (maybe it isn’t available any more) but it means you’ve got a week to pick up the parcel once it’s arrived at your chosen drop-off point. Just a thought...

It’s WILD out there this morning. Going over to Tenby later to be “inducted” for my new teaching job. Sounds painful. Hopefully, there’s actually a job on the horizon...I was meant to start in Sept!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 5.8 and a lovely overnight straight line on the Libre App.
> 
> I made a lovely sweet potato chilli last night, Jamie Oliver’s recipe from his One Pot meals. Mr Eggy kept asking when I was putting the meat in, but he did actually enjoy it. I decided to order the book from Amazon, opted for free delivery on Thursday. Great, as we’ll be home  Just had email it’s getting delivered tomorrow, and guess what? We’re out all day! I know they probably think they’re giving us a better service but it doesn’t work like that sometimes. They have my neighbour’s as an alternative drop off, but both her parents are ill at the moment and she’s not home for quite a chunk of the day. Internet shopping is fantastic but I feel that I spend an inordinate amount of time waiting in for parcels. If only we had somewhere local to buy these things, you know, like shops! Our town is absolutely dire, it’s such a shame. Anyhoo, rant over. I’m going for my breakfast, I’m quite obviously hangry!
> 
> Have a fab day.



Spending the majority of my waking hours in a wheelchair I am deoendant on my weekly supermarket shop and. Amazon. I have gone for Amazon's named day option and had the same issue, and even more bizarrely split over two days!


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  8.7 here...my 3am spike is proving hard to flatten!
> 
> How about choosing the pick-up option @eggyg? I haven’t done this for a while (maybe it isn’t available any more) but it means you’ve got a week to pick up the parcel once it’s arrived at your chosen drop-off point. Just a thought...
> 
> It’s WILD out there this morning. Going over to Tenby later to be “inducted” for my new teaching job. Sounds painful. Hopefully, there’s actually a job on the horizon...I was meant to start in Sept!


Yes they still do it at our Morrisons Local. I have used it on occasion. I might start doing it again as I can’t rely on them keeping to their promised delivery date. I’m hoping once the tracking option kicks in I can change the delivery day. We’re in everyday this week, except tomorrow! Just typical.


----------



## rayray119

An unfountdenty 12.4 now I didn't check in the middle of that last night so could don't know if it's happened in the earlier hours of thia morning or been there a while it was as 7.8 when I went to sleep a half 11. I did have something earlier that wasn't too sure of the carbs  even though my fitness pal said what it was(usually use nurtacheck but it wasn't on there) but I've noticed a bit of mismatchs there with some things) and  it was a co op bakery item unlabeled from too  good to go. I had to work out what it was but as I was okay. 4ish hours later I went to sleep.


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 

I tend to get Amazon stuff delivered to a pick up point at the end of the road and collect when I’m passing. Later today I’ll pick up the rechargeable lantern which was delivered yesterday and some extension leads and hifi cables that are being delivered today.


----------



## gll

12.5 here
So throat is scratchy, chest a bit congested but come on bloods, you are being a little overdramatic here.
Bolus + corrections are kind of keeping me in the 10-12 zone


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 5.8 - quite a gale here last night but no harm done. Off to do major food shop.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me first thing this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Leadinglights

We discovered a new way to heat the kitchen, I left the George Forman on all night so I'm in bad books.  

We have still got the dehumidifiers and fans trying to dry out the wall from the leak but it means the central heating is not coming on so everywhere except the hall and our bedroom are freezing.
It is using £10 per day of electricity but we should get that back from the insurance. They are coming tomorrow to assess if it is dry enough or if the plaster has to come off. We are still getting 2 buckets of water per day from it.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a happy 5.3 for me at 8.15 this sunny morning - sunny, that makes a change from drab and dreary.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

6.4 for me xx


----------



## Wannie

4.8 for me at 6 am.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.6 for me this morning. Did have to treat a hypo at five o'clock.. Hope everyone is doing well. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.2 for me.

Hurrah I think the antibiotics are working but we shall see 

Rehearsal studio this PM.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

The BBC 2 quizzes are tonight again. They overlap Bake Off but I stopped watching when they sent my lovely Maxy home!


----------



## Pattidevans

42istheanswer said:


> I forgot who said they were catching up with The Walk-In , but if you haven't yet then I thoroughly recommend watching Nazi Hunters: The Real Walk-In afterwards. Very interesting seeing a bit of the dramatic licence used in the series.


Oooh, we've finished walk-in, what channel is that follow up on?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this perfectly horrible day!  Nothing nice to say about the weather at all today!

6.1 at 7 am.  When I finally woke at 8:30 my phone was dead, so could do nothing but put it on charge.

Our Photobook arrived  yesterday via Evri - I am afraid renaming Hermes has done no good at all, two of the corners of the package were all dented in.  Fortunately the damage to the actual book is absolutely minimal, so it's just acceptable.  We have a storage bin down the side of the house that our recycling bags live in to keep them dry, so we get stuff delivered there, but often to the local post office, which is only 50 yards away.

Had a nice evening with our neighbour who came round for dinner last night.  She is such a delightful person.  

Thank you @MikeyBikey for reminding me that Bake  Off is on tonight.


----------



## Pattidevans

42istheanswer said:


> I wish they sold the air fry lid for the instant pot separately so I could use it with mine


They do... check out Amazon


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> We discovered a new way to heat the kitchen, I left the George Forman on all night so I'm in bad books.
> 
> We have still got the dehumidifiers and fans trying to dry out the wall from the leak but it means the central heating is not coming on so everywhere except the hall and our bedroom are freezing.
> It is using £10 per day of electricity but we should get that back from the insurance. They are coming tomorrow to assess if it is dry enough or if the plaster has to come off. We are still getting 2 buckets of water per day from it.


It's the dehumidifier which will be eating electricity rather than the George Forman I'd expect.


----------



## ColinUK

I've just been texted by the NHS reminding me of an hospital appointment on the 15th Nov! 
I've not had a letter yet but I'm assuming it's instead of the 30th December one. I'm guessing the GP kicked up a fuss as I know I was waiting until I had the letter in hand before I did.
I have checked the NHS app and the GP one and there's still no appointment listed on there so Lord only knows what's actually going on as I sure don't.


----------



## rebrascora

It was 5.1 for me this morning, but getting there involved going to bed on what looked like a nice level 7.2 at 10.30pm after a fish and chip supper shared with Ian at 8.30pm , then waking up restless at 2.16am on 10.7 so stuck in a very moderate 1.5 unit correction and woke up at 6.30am on 2.9 according to Libre so probably nearer 3.9. Ate 1 JB and went back to sleep again to then get that nice 5.1. Maybe the 1 unit Levemir reduction caused the see-sawing but had been quite physically active during the day so felt I would need to decrease it.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Pattidevans said:


> Oooh, we've finished walk-in, what channel is that follow up on?


I watched it via the ITV app


----------



## 42istheanswer

Pattidevans said:


> They do... check out Amazon


That's an American one, wrong voltage for UK electricity supply


----------



## Jenny65

forgot to post mine, it was 6.7 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## gll

4.8 for me. From one extreme to the other (target is around 7)  

Need to get some shopping done this morning (both online and in town). Its my sons 20th birthday on Friday so I should get organised.
I have my vaccinations tomorrow so must have everything done today in case I feel a bit rubbish 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Michael12421

4.84.8Good morning - 4.8


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.6


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.0


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.7 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 - *so* close!  Nice and flat overnight except for a dip before 6am then a jump back up to just under 6, presumably the liver kicking in and releasing some glucose.  Amazing how the body works, just wish my pancreas did the same!  Oh well, not the end of the world.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.6 here.Snap, @ColinUK !


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6 on the nose. And the third unicorn of the week. 

Re the saga of the Amazon parcel. Got a notification from Alexa yesterday afternoon that the parcel was arriving that day! Checked my account, due to be delivered 3.45-6.45. Ordinarily, this would be fine, but we had to leave home at 5.30 for babysitting duties and Mr Eggy was going to Camera Club. We only have one car and the plan was we’d both go and Mr Eggy would stay an hour or so and go on to Camera Club. I put a note on the door ( along with a bin bag) to put it under the willow tree. Just as we left we had a torrential downpour. As I was concerned, Mr Eggy dropped me off and went back home and would go straight to Camera Club from there. 6.40 it arrived! Luckily, Camera Club doesn’t start until 7.30 so managed to get there in time! It does go to show though, unless you are desperate, don’t ever pay for next day delivery. 

Now that’s all done and dusted our plan to go walking today is back on, maybe. The weather is atrocious here so will be twice as bad in the Lake District. We aren’t usually fair weather walkers but….. We’ll assess it after breakfast!

Have a great day.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'8 today. I mean to post more often but my head is busy with other stuff. 

Period still missing, after 4 consecutive weeks of negative pregnancy tests and knowing I didn't miss any of my pills, I'm assuming is not the obvious reason. So now wondering if I should call my GP for further investigation. Last year they didn't find anything...well, aside from Type 1 diabetes   . Also, me and a very good friend are giving each other some distance because she wanted a different relationship and I didn't. It was not an easy conversation, and I feel bad because I didn't choose a right moment. Also in retrospective it looks like I was giving her many signals. She is important in my life, so the situation is complicated. Sigh...


----------



## rayray119

8.8 rising to 9.9 before breakfast  didn't sleep well last night disturbed by creatures again(I did catch one last night though).    Got 3.6 lat amlost 3 o'clock last nightwhen I couldn't sleep after a while I got up and started doing stuff so it could have been that caused it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.1 here.

Wow, the health centre was quiet when I went for my blood test earlier - the nurse said give it half an hour and it’ll be bedlam! She looked worn out. 

It isn’t raining!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all - 9.2 this morning (oops - clearly not taming my late evening sugary treats).  It's my brother's 60th birthday today so we're probably going to go to Blenheim Palace. It's so expensive though but once you go you then get an annual pass - trouble is we're hoping to move so seems a bit silly, but he's never been before and it is very impressive and it MIGHT not rain all day today!  He's found out that he's diabetic (Type 2) so I think that will be the kick up the backside he needs to cut down on beer and do a bit of exercise - I really think he will act upon it which will be great.  He's having a reviewing in 3 months. Have a great day everyone. @eggyg which is your local town? Only asking because of us hoping to move to the Lakes (when we can get a buyer for this house).


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it's a house special for me.

According to the leaflet with my antibiotics a common side effect is nausea. I can vouch for that. Never be has a slice of toast taken so long to eat. I'd already jabbed so it was either that or a handful of glucotabs. Nevermind at least the swelling is going down.

Studio again this aft but some prep work required first.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wannie

5.1 for me today, quiet day catching up with household tasks, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Barrowman

Morning folks, and it’s a 5.5 for me on a second day of sunshine ☀️ on waking.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 7.4 for me this morning.. Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

42istheanswer said:


> I watched it via the ITV app


Thank you.



42istheanswer said:


> That's an American one, wrong voltage for UK electricity supply


Aww, sorry about that, I hadn’t noticed.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - much like yesterday, some blue, some white fluffy ones, but at least the forecast is for some sunny periods this afternoon unlike yesterday afternoon when it hissed down..

5.9 this morning with a nice flat line.  Was utterly exhausted last night for no reason I can think of, so went to bed just gone 9pm.  Slept until 9am this morning, though with several visits to the loo.

OMG that Gammon never stops giving!  After doing 3 portions on Monday and 2 last night it's going to be ham and mushroom pie tonight!  Plus using the left-over stock for a minted pea soup with a bag of economy frozen peas.

Nothing much else on today.

@khskel Congratulations on the HS.

@Elenka_HM hope the GP can sort you out and you can mend the friendship with your girlfriend.

@eggyg, hope it stays fine for your walk.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Running late - BG 6.3 - having overslept. 
It isn't raining at the moment although puddles everywhere suggest it continued to hammer down last night and the clouds that it will be at it again shortly.
I went out yesterday to top up the yard hay when Peachy rolled a cynical eye at me and marched, uninvited, into her loose box followed by her foal. Mr Louie bustled in after them, with clear plans of heading for the hay store, but responded sheepishly to a sweeping gesture and a firm "in your box, you!" Clearly, despite the mild temperature, they were not amused by the multiple gallons a second falling on them. This is wet even for Wales.
Don't think my Imperial Dahlias are enjoying it - 6fy high and nary a blossom. I mutter "it's a fork for you if I see no effort" each time I pass but they aren't listening. Has anyone managed to get the brutes to flower?
Have a good (and hopefully dry) day.


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 on the Libre, 4.8 with a finger prick so that is OK . Graph shows a very slow steady decline overnight from 7.4 so looks like I might need a slight reduction on my evening basal again. Perhaps the new HRT patch which was somewhat overdue   has caused levels to drop a bit.
Congrats to @khskel on the House Special and hope you are feeling better soon.

@Lily123 Lovely to see you back posting again. 

@Elenka_HM Hope your system sorts itself out soon and that it doesn't catch you out at an inconvenient moment. 

@Lanny Not heard from you for a few days. Hope you are OK?


----------



## Bexlee

Late morning ! A rude awaking by the low alarm this morning. Used it as an excuse to have toast and lime marmalade - bit of a treat. Starting to feel better after covid 

Hope everyone has a good rest of the day.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.0 this morning. Other than that it's been a catalogue of things not going quite right and making more work for me! Going to eat lunch now so hopefully will feel more caught up by the end of my work day...


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> which is your local town? Only asking because of us hoping to move to the Lakes (when we can get a buyer for this house).


We live just on the outskirts of the metropolis ( NOT) of Cumbria’s county town. Carlisle. 10 minutes to the Scottish Borders. 20 mins to Ullswater. 60 minutes to Newcastle if you want some  decent shops and theatres. Cumbria is a big county but not a very big population. It depends if you’re looking to live in LDNP, the outer lying towns and villages or the coast and whether you’re a multi millionaire or not. Places in the south Lakes for example Windermere,  go for a fortune. In my dreams I’d live overlooking Ullswater but we’ll have to win the Euro Millions. Or for a fraction of the price I’d move to the west coast and have the best of both worlds. Lakes, mountains and the sea. I lived near Cockermouth when I was a child, it’s a lovely town on the edge of the western lakes. We’ve been in that area today at Loweswater, Crummock and Buttermere very close by. Quite peaceful compared with the honeypots of Ambleside, Grasmere, Keswick, all of which I love too. We’re actually staying in Ambleside next month for a week. Lots of good walking. The world is your oyster. Let me know if you need any info. X


----------



## freesia

Evening all, i didn't get time to post this morning but it was 5.4. Its been a very long day today. I hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> We live just on the outskirts of the metropolis ( NOT) of Cumbria’s county town. Carlisle. 10 minutes to the Scottish Borders. 20 mins to Ullswater. 60 minutes to Newcastle if you want some  decent shops and theatres. Cumbria is a big county but not a very big population. It depends if you’re looking to live in LDNP, the outer lying towns and villages or the coast and whether you’re a multi millionaire or not. Places in the south Lakes for example Windermere,  go for a fortune. In my dreams I’d live overlooking Ullswater but we’ll have to win the Euro Millions. Or for a fraction of the price I’d move to the west coast and have the best of both worlds. Lakes, mountains and the sea. I lived near Cockermouth when I was a child, it’s a lovely town on the edge of the western lakes. We’ve been in that area today at Loweswater, Crummock and Buttermere very close by. Quite peaceful compared with the honeypots of Ambleside, Grasmere, Keswick, all of which I love too. We’re actually staying in Ambleside next month for a week. Lots of good walking. The world is your oyster. Let me know if you need any info. X


It sounds like a fantastic place but I bet you get a bit fed up of tourists getting stuck with big vehicles on the narrow roads.
I never think of going to stay away somewhere that is not far from home but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## freesia

View attachment 22844View attachment 22844
I know it won't last but this is the highest its ever been so i'm making the most of it!


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> View attachment 22844View attachment 22844
> I know it won't last but this is the highest its ever been so i'm making the most of it!


Oh, it won't let me upload pic, i thought i'd cracked it finally. Anyway, it was a pic showing 94% in target over 7 days.


----------



## freesia




----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> It sounds like a fantastic place but I bet you get a bit fed up of tourists getting stuck with big vehicles on the narrow roads.
> I never think of going to stay away somewhere that is not far from home but it seems like a good idea.


You’d be surprised how quiet it is. It’s a big county, plenty of room for everyone. During the lockdowns it went a bit crazy but it’s calmed down a bit now. We bumped into about a dozen people on our walk round the lake today. That’s quite busy for a Wednesday in November!


----------



## ColinUK

Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb?


----------



## rayray119

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb


Don't watch ir anymore but I'm intrigued now


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb?


Go on then.... which one?? I have only seen a bit of one episode so far when I was up at Ian's and I certainly didn't spot it  .... And assuming they are Type 1, how on earth will they bolus for kangaroo testicles and witchety grub and what a pain it would be having to bolus for rice and beans every night!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rebrascora said:


> And assuming they are Type 1, how on earth will they bolus for kangaroo testicles and witchety grub


Those seem easy enough, surely? (Presuming one doesn't eat too many, anyway.)


----------



## ColinUK

It’s Sue. 
Actor best known from Corrie I think.


----------



## MikeyBikey

It would have been "Good moaning" but it's the next morning in 30 minutes. BG was 12.7 was the evening's shenanigans (see my post in "Before Tea/Evening Meal" - ).


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8


That’s low even for you Michael. Hopefully you sort that level out soon. 

I know I’m not alone in worrying about your levels being so consistently low so please take care.


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 and a belter of a sure throat together with a nice little cough have both decided to take up residence in me for a while it seems. 
Well they can bugger off ASAP for all I care. There’s no room service and not even a sea view so don’t know why they decided to stay!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 5.7 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - quite cold, wet and windy - CH on and a thick fleece until it makes itself felt. BG 6.7 . 
Taras popped in last night and gave me £100 as a contribution to electricity. I tried to explain a) I didn't need it and b) that at 34p a unit it was too much but he insisted and seemed much happier when I thanked him. Now wondering if I can get a submeter fitted to prove my point or would that be offensive? Not easy dealing with limited English skills and potential culture clash.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Still no strips. Took the ones that don't fit my meter back to my sisters but forgot to pick up any that would fit. She's supposed to be coming round later so hopefully I'll get some then. I don't want to buy any, I'm far too tight for that.  Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Y


ColinUK said:


> Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb?


Yes, I saw it on the second show. Sue Cleaver who plays Eileen on Corrie. She’s a Type 1 diabetic. I knew that before she went in, nothing has been mentioned except she was exempt from the first challenge which was the high one that spun round. Perhaps incase she hypoed and fell off? At 59 and diabetic I think she’s very brave. Haven’t watched last night’s yet, will catch up soon.


----------



## scottwatters

Woke up to 17 this morning  tested my ketones and they’re fine


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 on this mild morning, it’s currently 14.5 degrees! That’s mad, and worrying. Very windy though. 

Nice, dry and bright, walk yesterday. Couldn’t believe it didn’t rain. The ground is sodden though, very clarty underfoot and water gushing down those fells. Lake was overflowing, couldn’t do all the way round without scrambling up the bank, through the brambles and onto the road at times. We ate our lunch on a half submerged bench overlooking the lake. Just four miles, but glorious. Lowerswater is one of the smaller, and quieter lakes. Still a bit of the autumn colours left. 

Visit to town today, another granddaughter’s birthday coming up, and I need to exchange some trousers I bought last week. Far too long and a wee bit neat around the tummy. Otherwise, nowt else going on. 

Have a fab day everyone. 
Big congrats @Lily123 on your HS. @ColinUK I’ve been coughing through the night and sneezed loads already this morning. Hope it won’t come to much, I don’t have room either for unwanted guests! Hope your visitor bogs off very soon.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Not quite a waking reading as sensor fell off in the night!! Finger prick 6.7. Question is, do i ring Abbott as i still had 2 days left on the sensor?


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. Not quite a waking reading as sensor fell off in the night!! Finger prick 6.7. Question is, do i ring Abbott as i still had 2 days left on the sensor?


I personally couldn’t be bothered as I am the most impatient person on this planet! But by rights it should last the full 14 days so you’re within your rights to have a replacement.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

This may well turn out to be the most upsetting birthday of my life. My wife refuses to engage with the mental health crisis team and they may look to section her. Sadly, it is what she needs. She is now looking for someone to blame for calling the crisis team. Guess who she chose...

This life sucks and I am so miserable ans so stressed...

Meanwhile back at the diabetes...BG 4.3


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Finally get my Covid booster and flu jab this morning, had to cancel the one I had booked at the beginning of October, as I went down with Covid the day before, and then you’re advised to wait a month.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb?


Even that won’t tempt me to watch LOL.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.0 here...the tweakathon continues! What’s going on at 3am to cause the spike in my BG? The body moves in mysterious ways...

So sorry to hear about your ongoing struggles @Gwynn. I hope you can grab a few moments to yourself to celebrate. (((Hugs))))


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.6 this morning. 

Sorry your birthday is being impacted @Gwynn I hope you can find a little time to do something nice for yourself


----------



## gll

posting a running 6.5. off to get stabbed with vaccines.


----------



## rayray119

8.  And was 6.6 a couple hours ago(need a correction last night so was checking it come back down.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A 10.5 today.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn I’m so sorry that it’s come to this stage. 
I accept it might be very difficult but try and find something, anything, which will bring a little light in today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congrats to @Lily123 on that HS. Just missed it this morning on 5.1. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Even that won’t tempt me to watch LOL.


I never used to watch it, but got suckered in one year when folks were all talking about it. If I miss an episode I’m not too bothered usually,  but because Mr Hancock is on it this year ( apparently he went in last night, I’ll maybe watch later) I’m desperate to see how it plays out. I’m certain he’ll be voted to do all the challenges!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.2 for me today.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.4 for me this morning. Take one unit less for breakfast. Got to take dog to get his claws cut . He hates it . Hell if a job to drag him into the groomers . Have a good day folks


----------



## ColinUK

Colin g said:


> Morning all. 4.4 for me this morning. Take one unit less for breakfast. Got to take dog to get his claws cut . He hates it . Hell if a job to drag him into the groomers . Have a good day folks


Presumably it’s easier to drag him anywhere once they’ve been trimmed.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.5 for me.

Actually felt hungry this morning. The antibiotics are doing their thing.

Good rehearsal last night. Gig on 3rd December should be a good 'un.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 4.8 this morning. Overcast and blustery today compared to the bright sunshine and stillness yesterday which was lovely. Still at this time of year, I will just be happy that it isn't chucking it down.

Congrats go out to @Lily123 and @Barrowman on achieving House Specials this morning. 
@Gwynn Hope things improve soon. Maybe a spell in hospital might improve things for both of you and give you a bit of breathing space.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 2.8



This level worries me! When I hit that late Tuesday afternoon I was perspiring like a good one and my vision was blurring! I have been 1.9 on humanoid insulin without symptoms, which is why I remain on porcine. Maybe that's why I am not a fan of pork  as it makes me feel like a cannibal!  Joking apart it could be an option!


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I never used to watch it, but got suckered in one year when folks were all talking about it. If I miss an episode I’m not too bothered usually,  but because Mr Hancock is on it this year ( apparently he went in last night, I’ll maybe watch later) I’m desperate to see how it plays out. I’m certain he’ll be voted to do all the challenges!


If I ever accidently land on a reality show when I'm flicking thru the channels, just a couple of minutes' watching and I feel like my brain is being sucked out of my nostrils, it's that painful for me, hahaha...we're all different!


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  9.0 here...the tweakathon continues! What’s going on at 3am to cause the spike in my BG? The body moves in mysterious ways...


Hi Bloden.  Has your nurse told you that in order to control BG with your basal you need to adjust from 2 hours prior to the spike?  So if the spike occurs at 3am you need to adjust basal from 1am.  If it were me I would reduce my basal just the minimum amount you can and see what happens.  On a pump the tiniest adjustment can make a big difference.  On my previous pump I could adjust by 0.01 per hour and often found a tweak of 0.02 or 0.03 would suffice to give me a straight line.  On the Omnipod the smallest adjustment is 0.05 which I find is often a touch too much.  Good luck!


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Hi Bloden.  Has your nurse told you that in order to control BG with your basal you need to adjust from 2 hours prior to the spike?  So if the spike occurs at 3am you need to adjust basal from 1am.  If it were me I would reduce my basal just the minimum amount you can and see what happens.  On a pump the tiniest adjustment can make a big difference.  On my previous pump I could adjust by 0.01 per hour and often found a tweak of 0.02 or 0.03 would suffice to give me a straight line.  On the Omnipod the smallest adjustment is 0.05 which I find is often a touch too much.  Good luck!


Yeah, don't worry, I'm up to speed on the timing of basal adjustments, but thanks. Good of you to check! 
You say to reduce my basal. Did you mean raise my basal?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey, lackluster day.

6.3 this morning after some shenanagens in the wee hours that needed 4 JBs + a whole cookie and a temp basal for 1.5 hours.  Clearly time for more tweaking down the basals.

Hoping my new air fryer will arrive today, though the DPD tracking service only tells me it's "in transit" and has been for about 2 days.  I've some leftover mash and pepperonata in the fridge, so I was hoping I could cook some sausages in the air fryer if it arrives.

Missed Celeb Masterchef last night as I fell asleep on the sofa, so got that to catch up on before we watch tonight's episode.  Not at all sure we will watch Celeb, cos as far as I recall we once watched one and said "what a load of rubbish".  Not denigrating anyone who does... our sneaky secret is watching "Below decks" which is probably just as bad!

Not much on today, visit to Lidl and deliver a friend's birthday card.

@Barrowman and @Lily123 congrats on your HSs.

@Gwynn, big hugs. So sorry to hear of your wife's crisis.  I agree with @rebrascora - a spell in hospital might help as someone else will see her state and it would give you some respite for a while.  Nevertheless Happy Birthday, hope there is something a little bit nice you can do for yourself today.

@ColinUK and @eggyg hope that cold quickly runs off and leaves you alone!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> If I ever accidently land on a reality show when I'm flicking thru the channels, just a couple of minutes' watching and I feel like my brain is being sucked out of my nostrils, it's that painful for me, hahaha...we're all different!



I have only seen a few minutes of any reality show. I might watch it if Maxy (swoon emoji) from Bake Off were on but then I know she has more upstairs than Matt Handcock and BoJo put together! Mind you for £800k I'd be checking the carb content of worms!


----------



## Bloden

MikeyBikey said:


> I have only seen a few minutes of any reality show. I might watch it if Maxy (swoon emoji) from Bake Off were on but then I know she has more upstairs than Matt Handcock and BoJo put together! Mind you for £800k I'd be checking the carb content of worms!


Who's BoJo?


----------



## Pattidevans

Bloden said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I'm up to speed on the timing of basal adjustments, but thanks. Good of you to check!
> You say to reduce my basal. Did you mean raise my basal?


Oops yes, I meant increase it.  Mine's the opposite, I need to reduce it as I'm having hypos at 3am.


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Oops yes, I meant increase it.  Mine's the opposite, I need to reduce it as I'm having hypos at 3am.


Ugh, diabetes! What a larf.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> If I ever accidently land on a reality show when I'm flicking thru the channels, just a couple of minutes' watching and I feel like my brain is being sucked out of my nostrils, it's that painful for me, hahaha...we're all different!


Mr Eggy absolutely hates them. That’s why I record them and watch them whilst ironing or even if I’m hoovering or flicking a duster about. You don’t need to concentrate and I fast forward quite a bit. At times it’s hilarious, one of the “Celebs” I use the word lightly, a young lad from Hollyoaks which I have never watched, is a bit dim. Mike Tindall AKA Zara Phillips hubby, was asked how he met Zara. He said in Sydney. Nice but dim lad asked “ ooh is she Australian?” He didn’t know who Boy George was and when introduced to him asked his name. Surely everyone would recognise Boy George, wouldn’t they?   
I’ll be rooting for my fellow Libre user Sue and I’ll be willing Matt Hancock to get all the nasty challenges.


----------



## Eternal422

Late check-in today for me, 6.4 on getting up, but mid 9s this morning, probably due to my visit to the dentist and hygienist!  I’m such a wuss and get so stressed out beforehand, yet thankfully everything was ok and no work required 

Needed a bit of correction insulin to bring my levels back down before lunch and now firmly in range around low 5s whilst waiting for the lunch spike to kick in. 

Congratulations to @Lily123 and @Barrowman on your HS!

@Gwynn - thinking of you in your tough times.  Hopefully everything will work out for you both.  Been there in the past with my ex and it pulled me down as well, but there was light at the end of the tunnel and we got through it all into better times.  I should say as well that the divorce was quite some years afterwards and not connected to those times at all.  Now been remarried for 12 years and very happy - apart from wondering where all those years went to!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Mr Eggy absolutely hates them. That’s why I record them and watch them whilst ironing or even if I’m hoovering or flicking a duster about. You don’t need to concentrate and I fast forward quite a bit. At times it’s hilarious, one of the “Celebs” I use the word lightly, a young lad from Hollyoaks which I have never watched, is a bit dim. Mike Tindall AKA Zara Phillips hubby, was asked how he met Zara. He said in Sydney. Nice but dim lad asked “ ooh is she Australian?” He didn’t know who Boy George was and when introduced to him asked his name. Surely everyone would recognise Boy George, wouldn’t they?
> I’ll be rooting for my fellow Libre user Sue and I’ll be willing Matt Hancock to get all the nasty challenges.


“A bit dim” being a remarkable understatement. But in that mix it’s funny telly. And Ant and Dec are their usual highly rehearsed and professional very slick “Everyman” presenter duo.


----------



## ColinUK

Therapy update. She’s off for another two weeks at least. 
I asked what happens if I opt for someone new and have had it confirmed that it would reset the session counter so basically I’d start again with someone new. 
I’m not at that place just yet but it’s good to know that’s an option. 
Once I have a better idea of what’s going on with my ankle after Tuesday then perhaps I’ll be able to decide what is best for my head.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> “A bit dim” being a remarkable understatement. But in that mix it’s funny telly. And Ant and Dec are their usual highly rehearsed and professional very slick “Everyman” presenter duo.


I was being kind. He’s thick as two short planks.   But he’s got a six pack so he will be forgiven!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I was being kind. He’s thick as two short planks.   But he’s got a six pack so he will be forgiven!


He’s certainly quite easy on the eye that’s for sure.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> “A bit dim” being a remarkable understatement. But in that mix it’s funny telly. And Ant and Dec are their usual highly rehearsed and professional very slick “Everyman” presenter duo.


I’ve met Ant and Dec when they were in Biker Grove as PJ and Duncan. They were in a panto at the theatre I worked in back in the 90s. Think it may have been Babes in the Wood, I worked in the restaurant and they would come in for food before the show. Of course they were only teenagers at the time. Who knew then that they’d be so famous nearly 30 years later.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> eggyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve met Ant and Dec when they were in Biker Grove as PJ and Duncan. They were in a panto at the theatre I worked in back in the 90s. Think it may have been Babes in the Wood, I worked in the restaurant and they would come in for food before the show. Of course they were only teenagers at the time. Who knew then that they’d be so famous nearly 30 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "sad" isn't aimed at you @eggyg but at Ant and Dec who I find intensely irritating!
Click to expand...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning
after early in the morning hypo, I was pleasantly surprised to wake today to a HS
looking at my meter realised I need to change the time in the settings


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.6. And it’s 15 degrees! 

Had a very disconcerting evening. We had a power cut! It had been ( and still is) very, very windy all day. Just as I was clearing away after tea we had one or two outages, they lasted seconds and back on. It’s happened many times before, apparently our substation is very old. Half an hour later, it went off again. For over an hour this time. Mr Eggy was supposed to hosting a camera club Zoom meeting and I was planning on catching up with Matt Hancock’s arrival in camp. We couldn’t read, listen to music, watch TV or anything, so there was only one thing to do. Have a conversation. I know, controversial or what?  Went back on at 8pm. Got I’m a Celeb watched, cringy. Then Masterchef, news headlines and it went off again! In bed by 10.15! Woke at 3,30 and it was back on. Now to try and fathom how to set the cooker clock to the right time, it’s flashing and driving me mad!

Zara day today, another early night required tonight! 

TGIF! Have a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 2.8 and breakfast


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.7 on new libre 7.3 on finger prick so happy with that. Abbott are replacing the sensor that fell off in bed. Its still very dark here atm, very glad its Friday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Having a Covid jab in my Libre arm obviously has all sorts of benefits.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8. Horrible grey overcast, brisk wind, drizzle. SAD light blazing over desk to discourage melancholia - wonder how people managed in the days of candles?
Hope it is sunny for some of us.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.4 and will pop to Boots to pick up something to soothe this pesky cough I think.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.8 here.

Got a head full of Welsh songs after choir practice last night - there’s one about a hungry greyhound that’s a proper ear-worm.  I think I’ll be singing it all day long in my head (not out loud, I can’t sing for toffee, but I’m very good at miming ).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Robin & @goodybags on those specials.
A 5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A not so good 12.5. Think I overdid the Rich Teas last night whilst suffering badly with phantom pain!


----------



## Wannie

5.1 this morning...


----------



## rayray119

Morning it was 8.8 kind of half expected to be a bit higher as I had ended moving around for a bit and was 7.1 and 5.40 this morning.  Any second session of DAFNE this morning then off to get a train.


----------



## eggyg

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.8. Horrible grey overcast, brisk wind, drizzle. SAD light blazing over desk to discourage melancholia - wonder how people managed in the days of candles?
> Hope it is sunny for some of us.


I was going mad after just two hours in a candle lit room last night. No wonder everyone had very large families back in those days.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

Been feeling pretty low lately hence my lack of posting 

8.4 today

Bruce broke his phone on Wednesday so he's been using an old one that isn't 100% working either but he's picking up a new phone this afternoon, pretty miffed to come downstairs to see my charger wire but no sign of my plug when I said before bed I'd need to charge my phone as soon as I got downstairs this morning, sitting at 19% with Bluetooth on for Diabox and at the moment the only access to talk to anyone as laptop is taking forever to do the updates with the wind affecting my dongle signal, could swing for him right now, he won't be back until 4:30ish  xx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.1 for me this morning.. Did drop to 3 2 at 9.30 last night . Mind me and the dog had done a 10 mile walk yesterday Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

A day of few plans.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

9.6 but had been up for a lil bit before testing 

Feeling a bit warm and rubbish after the covid/flu jab yesterday but will survive 

Son is 20 today so cake stuff later on and a take away for dinner. Will make the most sensible choice I can but until he decides where he wants to order from, no clue


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... after a very grey and cold but dry day yesterday the cloud has cleared this morning and there's a blue sky and no wind.  Though that could and no doubt will change.

6.5 this morning.  Changed my sensor late last night and in common with a lot of other people, could not get my phone to start the new one, so had to revert to the reader.  That means carrying my phone, the reader and my pump handset around for at least the next two weeks.  Anyone got any update on when Abbott might release an updated app?  I've never moaned abut the Libre up to now, but it's very poor that they released an app which trashed the ability to use the phone with the sensors - and haven't sorted it out in more than 2 weeks.  Off to look in the FB groups.

Nothing much on today except a visit to the Chiropractor and meeting friends for a drink at 5pm.

Congratulations to @Robin and @goodybags on your HSs.

@Kaylz can't blame you for being angry.  Pity poor Bruce when he gets home.

@Michael12421 I don't want to  be a nag but that's 2 days in a row you have been dangerously low on waking.  Please please know we all care and only mention this out of concern for you, but you do need to ensure you don't go so low in the night.

Love to all, have a good day.


----------



## Eternal422

5.4 for me this morning.

Hectic day at work today as I am off next week and trying to tie up all loose ends!  Weekend in NI to visit my wife’s aunt and uncle then straight onto the narrowboat on Sunday night on our return to start the move from Rugby to Wolverhampton (hopefully!).

@Michael12421 - as @Pattidevans says : you’re getting some bad lows over the past few days!  Take care and I hope you can correct the drops as it’s not good to have such bad lows, especially on a regular basis.

Congratulations @goodybags and @Robin on your HS today!

Hope everyone has a good Friday!


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 this morning. Officially a day off but I have some paperwork to complete (will get extra hours pay though). So far I've not done much productive but going to scrub the bath, then have some soup and something for lunch and get on with the paperwork. Need to decide what the something will be


----------



## rayray119

Well I had my session second season of dafnee where dexcom one did come up. Apartely they were hoping for it be this month but haven't made decision and should be begining of next year. all they they do really is push it back because they originally said summer 2022 then Autumn 2022 I can see a paten developing here.


----------



## Leodis Redding

Hello all. My name is Rick and I'm 48 and in Leeds. I am on my 3rd day of self testing.

On the first day (Wednesday), I was H1 and 28.

This spooked me so I got some exercise and had a good day of eating yesterday and got it down as far as 7.7 after dinner. I unfortunately went back to old habits and bought a pack of jelly babies and a pack of chocolate peanuts, 220g of confectionery in total.  

15.2 this morning. Actions have consequences! Oops.


----------



## Kaylz

Pattidevans said:


> @Kaylz can't blame you for being angry. Pity poor Bruce when he gets home


I was going to say if he comes in with the Christmas tree we were supposed to be getting then it wouldn't be too bad but I've just gone to the loo and found on washing my hands there's no hot water, yes it could be something wrong with the boiler but it could be we've ran out of gas, he was supposed to put the money on the meter 3 days ago but of course he couldn't redeem the voucher on Wednesday as he broke his phone, yesterday he forgot when he was coming in and this morning he didn't do it because his boss phoned him asking if he wanted a lift, it's windy, the upstairs windows are open because he refuses to shut them because of the small patch of damp and I'm blooming freezing, think he'll be making his own tea tonight xx


----------



## Michael12421

OH @Kaylz , go on, make him a nice meal


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> We live just on the outskirts of the metropolis ( NOT) of Cumbria’s county town. Carlisle. 10 minutes to the Scottish Borders. 20 mins to Ullswater. 60 minutes to Newcastle if you want some  decent shops and theatres. Cumbria is a big county but not a very big population. It depends if you’re looking to live in LDNP, the outer lying towns and villages or the coast and whether you’re a multi millionaire or not. Places in the south Lakes for example Windermere,  go for a fortune. In my dreams I’d live overlooking Ullswater but we’ll have to win the Euro Millions. Or for a fraction of the price I’d move to the west coast and have the best of both worlds. Lakes, mountains and the sea. I lived near Cockermouth when I was a child, it’s a lovely town on the edge of the western lakes. We’ve been in that area today at Loweswater, Crummock and Buttermere very close by. Quite peaceful compared with the honeypots of Ambleside, Grasmere, Keswick, all of which I love too. We’re actually staying in Ambleside next month for a week. Lots of good walking. The world is your oyster. Let me know if you need any info. X


Thanks - the house we're hoping to get is 15 minutes (ish) from Penrith up on the fell above Askham. My sister-in-law and nieces are already in Penrith. Just need to sell this first


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> Anyone else spot the CGM on the arm of the celeb in I’m A Celeb?


I did! Although then I wondered if it might be a nicotine patch ...


----------



## zippyjojo

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  5.8 here.
> 
> Got a head full of Welsh songs after choir practice last night - there’s one about a hungry greyhound that’s a proper ear-worm.  I think I’ll be singing it all day long in my head (not out loud, I can’t sing for toffee, but I’m very good at miming ).


We've been practicing Jingle Bell Rock for the last 2 weeks and I CANNOT get it out of my head and keep finding other people in the house whistling it!


----------



## zippyjojo

8.6 today - have a good one everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

Michael12421 said:


> OH @Kaylz , go on, make him a nice meal


Errm, no, he's done numerous things this week and this just tops it off, he'll get a lift home in a nice warm car while I'm sat here with my hands turning a funny colour due to how cold they are, think it's about time I was treated to tea being cooked for me seen as I have to do it for more for my birthday xx


----------



## DianeS

5.6 on this wet and windy morning........ Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## freesia

Fast service from Abbott! I rang yesterday and reported the sensor had fallen off with 2 days to go. They said the replacement would be 5-7 working days. Just got home to find its been delivered!

My phone had the app update a week or so ago. So far i've had no problems though i've probably jinxed it now.


----------



## Welsh Lad 2022

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


----------



## Welsh Lad 2022

8.2 is that high ?


----------



## Bloden

zippyjojo said:


> We've been practicing Jingle Bell Rock for the last 2 weeks and I CANNOT get it out of my head and keep finding other people in the house whistling it!


It’s got legs!


----------



## Leadinglights

Welsh Lad 2022 said:


> 8.2 is that high ?


It is somewhat higher than desirable 4-7mmol/l is the place to aim at, but it depends on where you are in terms of your diagnosis, meds etc.


----------



## ColinUK

@Leodis Redding  Welcome to this thread Rick. And yup unfortunately choices have consequences but at least now you’re measuring so you can learn what’s going on. 

Are you using an app to record the figures?

I use mySugr (the free one) and it’s perfectly adequate to track readings.


----------



## ColinUK

Welsh Lad 2022 said:


> 8.2 is that high ?


I see you first popped in to the forum in the summer. 

How has your diabetes been since then?

Do you know what your HbA1C was when you were diagnosed and do you know what it is now?


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Thanks - the house we're hoping to get is 15 minutes (ish) from Penrith up on the fell above Askham. My sister-in-law and nieces are already in Penrith. Just need to sell this first


Oh lovely area. And so close to both Lake District and the beautiful Eden Valley. Fingers crossed you’ll sell soon. We’ll have  to have a  get together.


----------



## Bexlee

Pattidevans said:


> Anyone got any update on when Abbottmight release an updated app?  I've never moaned abut the Libre up to now, but it's very poor that they released an app which trashed the ability to use the phone with the sensors



Hi. You might have had an answer lower down the thread as I haven’t read all yet. 

I have iPhone 12 mini. Scanned yesterday and was somewhat surprised to hear a voice say 6.3 and rising slowly ….. when I looked the app seems to have updated


----------



## gll

10.9 this morning and not entirely unexpected.

Had birthday cake yesterday afternoon (which I did bolus for accurately) but also had a sausage supper from the chippy for dinner which was a huge bolus guess but I know it was fairly conservative. (that was sons choice of b'day dinner in the end)
Was in bed asleep before all of the insulin was finished so figured I will correct when I have some brekkie 
Son had a nice birthday and I'm staying away from the leftover cake   

Hope you all have a wonderful Saturday, I have a huge to do list as next week is fairly busy for us so have to get ahead of myself.


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday evening I was informed that today is the last time the crisis team will try to get my wife to engage with them. After that, if she still refuses, she will be hospitalised.

The scene last night when I told her was horrible. Thank goodness it did not happen the day before and she had at least one day of peace.

I do not know when they will turn up so I will be on edge all day.

Oh and BG 4.4. Obviously stress does not mess up my BG. In fact nothing seems to.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Gwynn said:


> Yesterday evening I was informed that today is the last time the crisis team will try to get my wife to engage with them. After that, if she still refuses, she will be hospitalised.
> 
> The scene last night when I told her was horrible. Thank goodness it did not happen the day before and she had at least one day of peace.
> 
> I do not know when they will turn up so I will be on edge all day.
> 
> Oh and BG 4.4. Obviously stress does not mess up my BG. In fact nothing seems to.


So very sorry to hear about your very difficult situation @Gwynn  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## ColinUK

7.3 hideous night’s sleep. Spent most of it wide awake constantly checking my phone as a friend texted me last night clearly in distress. I called him immediately but he had his phone on silent. I’d have popped over to check on him but he’s currently overseas so that’s impossible. 
My follow up texts were read at 4am so at least I know he’s alive. 

On a different note I went and saw Wakanda Forever yesterday. It’s way too long but the tributes to Chadwick Boseman are incredibly touching. The whole film is effectively the entire cast (and by extension Marvel Studios and the audience) coming to terms with his premature death. I had to wipe away a few tears at various points.


----------



## gll

@Gwynn I really do sympathise with your situation.
This might be the catalyst that changes things for you for the better with getting the help and support you desperately need. One can only hope something positive comes out of it x


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  What do you need from us right now in order to support you?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - I overdid the pasta last night and I am 8.6. Oh well, once in a while.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - I overdid the pasta last night and I am 8.6. Oh well, once in a while.


Well that’s better than your usual so-low-it’s-on-the-floor waking number!


----------



## Gwynn

Hi @ColinUK (and everyone) all I need is your understanding and support. This forum has always given me that.

Today may prove to be very tough. I am already shaking with fear, worry, saddness.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn you have that by the bucket load from all of us.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 4.9 today 

have a good day whatever your doing & wherever you are


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'9. Happy to see a lower number. 

I'm hoping for the best for you both in this difficult day, @Gwynn . Hugs X. 

Starting a period of 6, potentially 7 days of work in a row. 4 of them will be pretty intense. On the good side, my parents are coming to visit right after  Last time they visited my period came back after that long and worrying time without, so I'm hoping it works again. If not, I'll have to take desperate measures and buy some white trousers


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.3 today. Hair being cut and coloured today then housework to do. Just off to put a load of washing on the line.

@ColinUK glad to hear your friend is ok.
@Michael12421 good reading today.
@Gwynn our thoughts and support are with you today.

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very close, but no cigar, 5.1. Went to loo, walked down the stairs and into the kitchen and it was 5.3! I lost the HS on the stairs somewhere. 

We’re going out today to meet some friends, 3pm in the pub. For the first time in ages I have a brand new outfit from top to toe, top, trousers and shoes. But I’ve just realised I don’t have a matching handbag! I’m raging, once over, when I was a regular goer outer, I had a bag that matched every pair of shoes I owned. I actually very rarely use a handbag these days, just rucksacks, so they’ve all gone to charity shops in dribs and drabs. I’ll have to borrow one from youngest daughter who is acting as our chauffeur today as our bus service was stopped a few months ago. Nearest bus stop 20 minutes walk away now, which in normal times wouldn’t bother me, but in heels, not a chance!  #firstworldproblems

@Gwynn as has been said, maybe it would be for the best if your wife was taken into hospital. She will receive all the care and treatment she so obviously needs. It is a shame it has come to this but at last someone is giving you the help and support you both require at this awful time in your lives. Big hugs for yourself and your wife. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## eggyg

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning everyone! 5'9. Happy to see a lower number.
> 
> I'm hoping for the best for you both in this difficult day, @Gwynn . Hugs X.
> 
> Starting a period of 6, potentially 7 days of work in a row. 4 of them will be pretty intense. On the good side, my parents are coming to visit right after  Last time they visited my period came back after that long and worrying time without, so I'm hoping it works again. If not, I'll have to take desperate measures and buy some white trousers


Buying the white trousers sounds like a great idea, either that or book a night away in a really expensive hotel and spa. That’ll do it too!  Enjoy your visit from your parents.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. An undeserved 5.4 - had one of those "The H**l with having diabetes" afternoon/evenings yesterday - 2 Belgian buns and a bunch of grapes...Karma struck immediately after the blood test - I changed the monitors batteries and it now refuses to say anything but "set" - which, of course, I have no idea how to do. I feel a quick visit to Amazon coming on.
@Gwyn You have all our support and sympathy - hope that the crisis team intervention proves a doorway to a happier place for you and your wife.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, was 3.9 at 5am, when I happened to wake. No reading just now, because when I scanned just now the sensor had already ended. I was sure it had about another half hour to go. So currently  waiting for the new one to count down the hour.
@Gwynn , you have the collective vibes of the forum willing you through this day.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. 7.3 today. Hair being cut and coloured today then housework to do. Just off to put a load of washing on the line.
> 
> @ColinUK glad to hear your friend is ok.
> @Michael12421 good reading today.
> @Gwynn our thoughts and support are with you today.
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone.


I’ve had two loads of washing on the line in recent days as it’s been so mild and very, very windy. Tomorrow is bed changing day and the forecast is 17/18 and sunny! I don’t think I’ve ever had washing out this late in the year.


----------



## rayray119

Morning 4.3 I ate a couple of jelly babies but should have let dawn phernon do it's job(I wasn't sure it was coming because of yesterdays activity) because I'm now at 8 Ill to see weather it stays there or go higher this time)  I'm. Not sure where we going for brackfadt has its carb information though). Depending on when we go out. I may give it check before hand.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Wannie

@Gwynn thinking of you and your wife especially today, hoping for a positive outcome for both of you.


----------



## Wannie

5 for me, lovely bright morning and like others I've got the washer on, yesterdays dried well in the wind and warm yesterday, hope it does today.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> We’re going out today to meet some friends, 3pm in the pub. For the first time in ages I have a brand new outfit from top to toe, top, trousers and shoes. But I’ve just realised I don’t have a matching handbag! I’m raging, once over, when I was a regular goer outer, I had a bag that matched every pair of shoes I owned. I actually very rarely use a handbag these days, just rucksacks, so they’ve all gone to charity shops in dribs and drabs. I’ll have to borrow one from youngest daughter who is acting as our chauffeur today as our bus service was stopped a few months ago. Nearest bus stop 20 minutes walk away now, which in normal times wouldn’t bother me, but in heels, not a chance!  #firstworldproblems


Sounds like the perfect Saturday afternoon. Enjoy!


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Oh lovely area. And so close to both Lake District and the beautiful Eden Valley. Fingers crossed you’ll sell soon. We’ll have  to have a  get together.


That would be lovely x


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all - 8.8 for me and I'm turning over a new leaf. I've definitely fallen back into my "post surgery build myself up again" habit of too many treats - it's as if my brain has decided to forget about being diabetic.  I'm going to see if I can use My Fitness Pal for a few weeks as that has certainly helped before as can see the carb content of different foods at a glance.  Saying that - is a large orange really 22g carb??????? Oh my goodness, I've definitely fallen into the trap of it's healthy so must be fine.  I'm better off satiating my sweet tooth with a mini magnum almond remix (my new absolute favourite and on special offer) at only 14g carb per ice-cream.  I did so well when I was first diagnosed but have clearly really slipped. I do want to put off using insulin for longer so I really must focus.  Anyway - a lot of you were up super early this morning. I'm feeling a bit guilty that I was still snoozing at 8am - mind you I did go to bed at silly o'clock. I've binge watched SAS Rogue Heroes this week and absolutely loved it. Drama (but very much based on truth) set in the 2nd World War when the SAS were first formed. Some truly lovely characters in it and one of them is still alive today so I'm going to watch a Youtube video later where he is apparently talking to the actor who played his part.

@Gwynn I'm thinking of you today, as is everyone.  If it helps at all, my mother-in-law was sectioned 5 years ago and it's not something we ever in our wildest nightmares would have expected to happen, but it was definitely the absolutely right thing for her and she came out of hospital a different person with very good and well managed medication and never had another episode and she lived on her own so not easy to always remember the meds but your wife will have your wonderful support.

Have a good day everyone. I suppose I'd better do some washing as everyone else is! xxx


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## rebrascora

6.9 this morning for me with some obvious DP followed by FOTF. That will be because I reduced my evening Levemir by 1.5 units last night but it was the right decision because it kept me mostly pretty steady through the night until it started to rise about 5am. It didn't help that I hadn't spotted my Fiasp cartridge getting low, so only able to jab 3 units this morning before I got out of bed instead of the 5.5 I had planned. I obviously put the other 2.5 units in after I got up, but it's really quite surprising the difference that 15 mins delay has made on how my levels respond. Looking like I may need a correction but trying to be patient and see if that slightly later jab is going to kick in. Once my levels go over 8 they get stubborn about coming down. 

@Gwynn Thinking of you and hoping the team arrive sooner rather than later as I can only imagine how the waiting is eating you up inside and it will be preventing you from going out for a walk which would of course help you mentally as well as physically. I really hope that this can be a turning point for the better for both of you.


----------



## rebrascora

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Wow Lily! Two in a row.... Well done!! Good luck for the hattrick tomorrow!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A slightly high 9.1. Imagine a few of those chips fought before releasing their carbs unlike their mash brethren who surrender as fast as chocolate!


----------



## Leodis Redding

11.2 I had coffee with a friend who mentioned a bargain he'd bought from binge-tastic shop Heron Foods so of course I had to have a look and came out with a bagful of utter filth


----------



## ColinUK

Leodis Redding said:


> 11.2 I had coffee with a friend who mentioned a bargain he'd bought from binge-tastic shop Heron Foods so of course I had to have a look and came out with a bagful of utter filth


We need pictures!


----------



## ColinUK

And talking of pictures here’s my new favourite painting. 

Two Soups by Jack Vettriano


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, and it’s a 5.1 for me this dry but grey day.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.8 for me this morning. See what today brings . Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 on the dot for me. I reckon I was just a half unit out on my chippy tea night. Felt really hungry after a few days being off my food so fish, scone and peas it was.

Must look for some new hair clippers as mine have given up the ghost.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.. yet another day that started off with blue skies and has degenerated into overall grey.

9.5 this morning.  My own fault as we shared a Lidl sourdough crust half and half pizza last night and didn't do a dual-wave bolus which I knew I should have done, so ended up low right after and then rising through the night.  It looked yummy when we bought it but actually was far too rich and made us both feel a bit nauseous afterwards.  That's me put off pizza for another year, just when I was getting fond of them again and thinking I could manage them!

Nothing on all day and Julian glued to the rugby all day.

@Gwynn thinking of you and sending hugs.  As so many others have already said it just might open the door to proper treatment for your wife if she is hospitalised and at least will give you a little break.

@Bexlee..;. you mean your phone actually spoke to you?  Marvellous, specially for those with impaired vision, but I'd be grateful just to have an app that worked properly.  Getting well hacked off with it all now.

@ColinUK Hope your friend is OK

@Elenka_HM Have a wonderful time with your parents and I hope it does the trick for you.

@Lily123 Congratulations on the HS!  Well done 2 days in a row.  Not easy for a T1.

@eggyg I have drawers full of handbags in all shades (I only use a cheap nylon bum bag these days) so I could easily lend you one, but it's a bit of a long round trip to do before 3pm.

Sooo... have a good day everyone.


----------



## 42istheanswer

It wasn't quite morning by the time I actually got up and didn't check when I first woke   but a near miss for HS at 5.3


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.. yet another day that started off with blue skies and has degenerated into overall grey.
> 
> 9.5 this morning.  My own fault as we shared a Lidl sourdough crust half and half pizza last night and didn't do a dual-wave bolus which I knew I should have done, so ended up low right after and then rising through the night.  It looked yummy when we bought it but actually was far too rich and made us both feel a bit nauseous afterwards.  That's me put off pizza for another year, just when I was getting fond of them again and thinking I could manage them!
> 
> Nothing on all day and Julian glued to the rugby all day.
> 
> @Gwynn thinking of you and sending hugs.  As so many others have already said it just might open the door to proper treatment for your wife if she is hospitalised and at least will give you a little break.
> 
> @Bexlee..;. you mean your phone actually spoke to you?  Marvellous, specially for those with impaired vision, but I'd be grateful just to have an app that worked properly.  Getting well hacked off with it all now.
> 
> @ColinUK Hope your friend is OK
> 
> @Elenka_HM Have a wonderful time with your parents and I hope it does the trick for you.
> 
> @Lily123 Congratulations on the HS!  Well done 2 days in a row.  Not easy for a T1.
> 
> @eggyg I have drawers full of handbags in all shades (I only use a cheap nylon bum bag these days) so I could easily lend you one, but it's a bit of a long round trip to do before 3pm.
> 
> Sooo... have a good day everyone.


The “ha ha” was for the handbag bit, not the pizza bit. I’m not a fan of pizzas, I’ll look at them when others have them and think that looks nice, when I’m offered a bit I’m not impressed. I’m not keen on greasy cheesy things.


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was 13.3 for me this morning, mix of my contraceptive injection on Tuesday and possibly the pain in my knee, no idea what I've done to it 

Well yesterday's issue was because the meter ran out, all sorted after Bruce got home and put the money on and then restart the boiler 

Bruce picked up his new phone yesterday, the screen protector was delivered on Thursday and the case was delivered today so he'll be able to use it, I'd told him if it wasn't all here then it wasn't going to work with him on Monday for safety! Also bought him an early present of a new battery charger and 4 batteries for his vape that came today and his mum picked up a Christmas tree for us this morning as they didn't have time yesterday afternoon 

I bought a Fiver Friday wax deal last week and it also came today, aren't they cute! Xx


----------



## Eternal422

4.9 when I got up this morning.  Got to the airport and through security just in time for final call on our flight.  But made it ok, albeit a bit stressed!  Peaked to 12.4 thanks to a carry on Costa almond croissant and cappuccino I took on the flight.  Luckily the bolus managed to do its job and was back in range fairly quickly.  Sensor plus spare survived the airport security, even though I was scanned then had the sensor on my arm swabbed.  It wasn’t a whole body scanner but something I’d not seen before where you stand in front of a panel - maybe a more sophisticated metal scanner?  They assured me all would be ok with the sensor and indeed it was.

Now enjoying our weekend with my wife’s Aunt & Uncle in Northern Ireland and managing to guess fairly well for carbs in soda bread  

@Lily123 - congratulations on your HS!

@Gwynn - hope today went ok for you both.  Thinking of you!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi @Pattidevans yes the phone spoke ! It used to until the iOS upgrade thing to iOS 16 then it stopped I’ve had 3 sensors on since none spoke and then it started again part way through 3rd sensor.


----------



## Bexlee

6.5 for me this morning forgot to post


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 4.2


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

The struggle continues sadly. The crisis team came and my wife refused to engage or cooperate with them. I had been told that she would then be hospitalised, but no, apparently they have to do another full assessment first. They will ring me up tomorrow after they have discussed things with the consultant. Presumably they will inform me when the assessment is to take place.

Yesterday was hell itself after my wife was informed in the morning that they were coming back in the afternoon.

Today will probably be ok as there will be no contact from the crisis team. But Monday? Probably a lot worse than yesterday.

And all this time my wife is very upset and very afraid.

Me, I am terified and very sad.

BG this morning, high for me at 5.5 (at least this is ok)

Oh and they are going to do a carers assessment for me too to see if I can get some support. I really need some support as I am struggling a lot more with my wifes illness and I am getting older and body things are breaking down bit by bit.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 Cold appears to be easing up a little thankfully. 

Friend is ok. We checked in with each other throughout the day yesterday and I’ll text him in a few minutes to see how he is today. 

@Gwynn  It’s entirely understandable that both of you are scared. I’d expect you’re also exhausted by all this as well. 
It’s going to be upsetting to see a loved one sectioned but it is the right thing. At least she’ll be in a place where Help can be given and perhaps with that help her medication can be tweaked and therapy found to enable her to find a new equilibrium. 
It’s also good that you’re having your needs assessed and hopefully that will lead to making your life easier than it currently is.


----------



## Wannie

@Gwynn as @ColinUK says it is understandable that you are both scared, emotionally and physically exhausted, I am thinking of you both and hope that both you and your wife get the help and support you both need swiftly. 

@ColinUK glad to read your cold is improving and your friend is ok


----------



## Wannie

5.3 this morning, don't like dark mornings, especially when the skies are grey and there's a real threat of rain, wanted to do some more of the garden today but it may have to wait.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 3.9 here, oops. Dawn has well and truly deserted me.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.

Sending (((Hugs))) @Gwynn. When they do your assessment, don’t hold back, let them know how dreadful things are for you and your wife. You have to receive support. 

It’s not raining - beach, here we come!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7 on the nose today, which is quite remarkable considering I didn’t take my usual 9.5 units of Levemir last night! Just got up and realised when my kit bag was still in the drawer and there wasn’t a used needle lying in its usual position! I don’t  know why, I definitely wasn’t  drunk but I was tired as although we got home just after 9, I watched Jools Holland until nearly midnight. Think maybe the few glasses of wine kept my BGs steady? Wonder what will happen today? What a numpty! 

Today will be spent doing laundry and hanging it out as forecast is good, catching up on the jungle, and Strictly before tonight’s show. Tidying up as it looks like a bomb site in my bedroom and watching Mr Eggy cook the tea. It’s duck breasts today,  and that’s his area of expertise. 

@Gwynn sorry you’ve to wait another day before there’s any action. Hope your wife is more settled at least, and fingers crossed that decisions are made quickly as the waiting must be awful for you. 

Have a super Sunday everyone. 

Photo of my graph as I got downstairs and realised I hadn’t taken my basal. It could have been worse.


----------



## rayray119

9.7.  we ended up having McDonald's last night night as it was one of the only options where we staying (just for one night). And and was 3.6 just before going to to sleep and treated it but also had an Oreo as 4.6. not so if is was a timing issue so prepared to wake up a tad high this morning in fact I was half expecting it be over 10.    I given half a unit because I thought if I would correct a 10 why would I not correct a 9..7.Vi just remember that danfe says don't correct after a hypo though but then again they dance hypos as less than 3.5.

It may be McDonald's againfor backdast so going need to eat loads of heathy food when I get back (for some reason I have feeling I wouldn't need to spit dose for they backfast like I might for the main meal


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! 11.8 here! As yesterday evening was 12.8, and before lunch and bed were good I have switched to a new vial of Isophane. I am pretty convinced these 10ml vials lose potency towards the end. Just makes me feel guilty when poor people in US struggle to buy insulin and/or ration it. The presidents should be ashamed!


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> And talking of pictures here’s my new favourite painting.
> 
> Two Soups by Jack Vettriano
> 
> View attachment 22887


That’s just great


----------



## Barrowman

And for the second day running it’s a 5.1 for me.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## zippyjojo

9.6 today - clearly new leaf not turned yesterday.  I'm trying to go back to basics with My Fitness Pal and putting things in to see what they are even if I'm not eating them.  I really am horrified by the amount of sugars in fruit (obviously why they're so yummy).  Interested to hear what your thoughts are on fruit and how much you have?  I like to have an apple during the day (because we've got gazillions of the things on fruit trees) and a large orange in the evening. It just seems so crazy to me that an orange is worse for me (diabetes wise) than a mini magnum - my problem is that I've been having both and something else chocolatey as well (Deliciously Ella mini cups).  My weight which I lost before being ill and then lost more when I was ill last year and on and off since has started creeping up.  Might be because my tummy is very settled on the MR Metformin.  Anyway - this is really not something to be moaning about as I can change it. Sending lots of love to you all especially those who are having personal struggles at the moment. Have a good day xxx


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 today 
that’ll be the biscuits that followed my evening meal yesterday 


have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.1 and graph showing a hypo. The alarm kept waking me at 4.9 so i had JBs but obviously not enough and i must have been too tired to wake until just coming out of hypo.

@Gwynn, whatever they ask you, you must tell them everything about how its been for you both and what has been happening. It must be awful for you to see your wife like this but you both need help and support. Our thoughts are with you and i hope you get all the help you need. Take care.

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Lovely dry morning with SUNSHINE!!! BG5.8 (subject to the monitor reading correctly after yesterday). Had a naughty lager last night as needed cheering up after all that greyness and rain so I'm a bit suspicious. Ordered a new one from Amazon so I have a second check - local chemists stock strips but no monitors.

Yesterday Alex topped the 3 largest raised beds up which has broken the back of the job and left a good deal of room in the midden. Next job is to screw down covers to prevent weeds over the winter. Taras still struggling with tooth abscess - think it is resistant to the antibiotic he is on - shook my finger at him and extracted promise to head to dentist tomorrow if not better and say "Different antibiotic needed please".  Suspect emergency dentist is Portuguese - God knows how they communicate.

Today is marked down for garden pottering.

Hope the sun is out for all of us.


----------



## rebrascora

3.2 for me this morning on the Libre but 4.4 on a finger prick so I am OK with that. It followed an 8.6 earlier which I hit with a correction and my morning Levemir and then went back to sleep because I hate starting the day high. I dropped another half a unit off my evening Levemir last night as I had more exercise yesterday and fully expected to go low overnight, especially as I didn't have anything to eat other than a few olives with some cheese and a glass of red, but my graph looks like Table Top mountain again.  

@zippyjojo Obviously, if you were on insulin then you could eat as much fruit as you wanted and just inject for it, but if you want to continue trying to manage your levels without insulin for now, then you need to be stricter. I have 12 sour cherries with my breakfast yoghurt and then half an apple later in the day with cheese (like you I have lots from the garden to use up) and that is my fruit intake for the day. Once the apples are gone, it will just be the berries/cherries in my breakfast yoghurt as my daily fruit. The only thing I eat which is sweet these days is a half square of dark 70% choc with a spoon of crunchy peanut butter or very occasionally I make a low carb trifle with a low carb choc mug cake and berries and sugar free jelly and cream. Oh and once in a while at this time of year I experiment with eating an occasional sweet mince pie. I was a sugar addict pre diagnosis, so for me this is how I control those sugar cravings.... plenty of fat (cheese and cream in my coffee and olives etc) but very little sweet stuff and amazingly I just don't crave it anymore, even when people are eating it in front of me and offer me stuff. I find it really liberating to be free of those cravings and physically I feel so much healthier for it.

@Gwynn Really sorry to hear that the waiting continues and you are still in limbo with what is clearly a very difficult situation. I really hope you get a resolution as soon as possible. Are you able to get out for a walk today or does your wife need constant monitoring. Really hope you can get out for some fresh air and blow a few cobwebs away. Also sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## zippyjojo

@rebrascora I read that as you having cheese and cream in your coffee but I presume you mean just the cream  Thanks for the reply - I definitely just need to be a lot more focussed and not try to pretend that I'm not diabetic.


----------



## rebrascora

zippyjojo said:


> @rebrascora I read that as you having cheese and cream in your coffee but I presume you mean just the cream  Thanks for the reply - I definitely just need to be a lot more focussed and not try to pretend that I'm not diabetic.


No, much as I love cheese, I definitely don't have it *in* my coffee  but I do enjoy it with my coffee sometimes (a nice bit of blue Stilton works well) and I occasionally have to resort to a knob of butter in my coffee if I run out of cream..... I would not recommend that though  . It is an acquired taste and I am still working on acquiring it


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me.

A very misty day today. According to the BBC it's bright and sunny. The Aire Valley appears to have its own weather system.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> @rebrascora I read that as you having cheese and cream in your coffee but I presume you mean just the cream  Thanks for the reply - I definitely just need to be a lot more focussed and not try to pretend that I'm not diabetic.


When I was first diagnosed I thought I was doing the right thing munching on grapes instead of sweeties at my desk. It was only when I mentioned it to my nurse friend and saw her shocked face that I knew it wasn’t good. She calls them sugar bombs! I rarely eat fruit now, mainly because it doesn’t agree with me anymore, but I have gradually tamed  my sweet tooth, not completely though. It’s taken 12 years! I find it’s best not to have temptation in the house. I can resist anything except temptation!


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 9.7.  we ended up having McDonald's last night night as it was one of the only options where we staying (just for one night). And and was 3.6 just before going to to sleep and treated it but also had an Oreo as 4.6. not so if is was a timing issue so prepared to wake up a tad high this morning in fact I was half expecting it be over 10.    I given half a unit because I thought if I would correct a 10 why would I not correct a 9..7.Vi just remember that danfe says don't correct after a hypo though but then again they dance hypos as less than 3.5.
> 
> It may be McDonald's againfor backdast so going need to eat loads of heathy food when I get back (for some reason I have feeling I wouldn't need to spit dose for they backfast like I might for the main meal


Actually ended up being a coffee shop.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - looking  bright but who knows what it will be like later.

7.4 this morning with a pretty steady line overnight.  Looking at my time in range over the whole 90 days it is only 78%.  I think I am suffering from carb creep.  I don't crave sweet things, but I am pretty much addicted to starch.  Probably the way I was brought up, when a meal was not a meal without some element of starch, though back then it was potatoes rather than rice or pasta.  I've let potatoes in all their glorious variety creep in.  Jackets, mash, new potatoes, tartiflette, dauphinoise and roasties in at least one form seem to form a part of every evening meal.  So chin up @zippyjojo, you aren't alone with your cravings.

Plus not a lot of exercise - spent yesterday sitting on my bum in the study doing Christmas shopping online whilst Julian hogged our one and only TV glued to the rugby.

@Gwynn my thoughts are with you and your wife.  No wonder you are both terrified. Your situation is tragic.  I think you've had some good advice here regarding not holding back at the carers assessment.  Tell it as it is in all it's glory.  I wish you both luck tomorrow.

@Bexlee.... my phone has never spoken to me!  Perhaps they've issued an update to the IPhone version of Librelink.


----------



## zippyjojo

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - looking  bright but who knows what it will be like later.
> 
> 7.4 this morning with a pretty steady line overnight.  Looking at my time in range over the whole 90 days it is only 78%.  I think I am suffering from carb creep.  I don't crave sweet things, but I am pretty much addicted to starch.  Probably the way I was brought up, when a meal was not a meal without some element of starch, though back then it was potatoes rather than rice or pasta.  I've let potatoes in all their glorious variety creep in.  Jackets, mash, new potatoes, tartiflette, dauphinoise and roasties seem to form a part of every evening meal.  So chin up @zippyjojo, you aren't alone with your cravings.
> 
> Plus not a lot of exercise - spent yesterday sitting on my bum in the study doing Christmas shopping online whilst Julian hogged our one and only TV glued to the rugby.
> 
> @Gwynn my thoughts are with you and your wife.  No wonder you are both terrified. Your situation is tragic.  I think you've had some good advice here regarding not holding back at the carers assessment.  Tell it as it is in all it's glory.  I wish you both luck tomorrow.
> 
> @Bexlee.... my phone has never spoken to me!  Perhaps they've issued an update to the IPhone version of Librelink.


I’m in good company


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> No, much as I love cheese, I definitely don't have it *in* my coffee  but I do enjoy it with my coffee sometimes (a nice bit of blue Stilton works well) and I occasionally have to resort to a knob of butter in my coffee if I run out of cream..... I would not recommend that though  . It is an acquired taste and I am still working on acquiring it


The Finns have a coffee drink called Kaffeost I think. It’s hot black coffee poured over a very hard, very gentle cheese.


----------



## rayray119

ColinUK said:


> The Finns have a coffee drink called Kaffeost I think. It’s hot black coffee poured over a very hard, very gentle cheese.


Sounds horrible.


----------



## ColinUK

rayray119 said:


> Sounds horrible.


I agree with you but then it’s so far out of our frame of reference that it’s going to be very much an acquired taste to us.


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> The Finns have a coffee drink called Kaffeost I think. It’s hot black coffee poured over a very hard, very gentle cheese.


But there again the Finns have a lot of horrible sounding food, my daughter used to share a house with some Finns, and she was traumatised being vegetarian when they had cooked some blood sausage and they didn't realise it was 'meat'.


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> The Finns have a coffee drink called Kaffeost I think. It’s hot black coffee poured over a very hard, very gentle cheese.


I would happily give it a go if I was offered but don't think it is something I am likely to try at home.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> I would happily give it a go if I was offered but don't think it is something I am likely to try at home.


I’m sure it’s easy to whip up at home with some Nescafé and a dollop of Boursin!


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> considering I didn’t take my usual 9.5 units of Levemir last night!


glad I'm not the only one that forgot basal.  
Was 11.8 when I got up and have gone up to 14.5 (with eating properly) on bolus and corrections + a bit extra so far.

Can do an early basal at about 6pm and spend the next few days moving it back to its usual 9pm.

@Gwynn simply hugs mate <3


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> I’m sure it’s easy to whip up at home with some Nescafé and a dollop of Boursin!


Not convinced but maybe next time I am out of cream I will give it a go. I was reading an article recently about using Parmesan rinds for all sorts of things (personally I just grate and use, same as the rest of it) but was thinking maybe stir those into a coffee for additional flavour because they won't melt and go all gooey like a softer cheese.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  Ahem…. https://www.greatitalianchefs.com/recipes/coffee-parmesan-risotto-recipe


----------



## eggyg

I don’t like coffee, unless it’s in cake or chocolate form,so the idea of putting cheese in, especially Parmesan, turns my stomach. I’ll stick with my black, weak sugarless tea, thanks very much.


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> Not convinced but maybe next time I am out of cream I will give it a go. I was reading an article recently about using Parmesan rinds for all sorts of things (personally I just grate and use, same as the rest of it) but was thinking maybe stir those into a coffee for additional flavour because they won't melt and go all gooey like a softer cheese.


I was told years ago to put parmesan rind in soup when you're making it - I've done it a few times and not sure I could tell any difference, but my soup is often so overly spicy that it probably masks the cheese! I have to write on the outside when I'm freezing it: VERY spicy so I don't give it to someone that can't manage it.


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> @rebrascora  Ahem…. https://www.greatitalianchefs.com/recipes/coffee-parmesan-risotto-recipe


If we're talking weird recipes - we stayed in a gorgeous hotel in the Dordogne several years ago and it had a Michelin Star restaurant. One of the many courses was a Foie Gras Creme Brûlée. Sounds disgusting but actually we all ate it and it was quite yummy - think that was a one off though and not something I'd like to have too often! https://www.meilleurduchef.com/en/recipe/foie-gras-creme-brulee.html


----------



## TinaD

eggyg said:


> I don’t like coffee, unless it’s in cake or chocolate form,so the idea of putting cheese in, especially Parmesan, turns my stomach. I’ll stick with my black, weak sugarless tea, thanks very much.


Heartfelt agreement - where is the green emoji when you need it?


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> If we're talking weird recipes - we stayed in a gorgeous hotel in the Dordogne several years ago and it had a Michelin Star restaurant. One of the many courses was a Foie Gras Creme Brûlée. Sounds disgusting but actually we all ate it and it was quite yummy - think that was a one off though and not something I'd like to have too often! https://www.meilleurduchef.com/en/recipe/foie-gras-creme-brulee.html


No reason why that wouldn’t work. It’s a rich foie gras mousse basically. And the sugar is instead of a chutney type of accompaniment I guess.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.3. Where has the weekend gone?!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today,

I was busy yesterday, taking furniture over to my sister‘s new place, 
shes recently moved up to the west midlands with a new job,
so now she’s about 90 min drive away from me, helped her assemble some new furniture 
then late in evening drove back home,
just time for a quick argument with amazon on phone 
and straight to sleep last night, I was worn out,
slept through to 06:55 am which for me is a rarity.

have a good day everybody


----------



## gll

Morning everyone  8.5

I think the vaccines caught up with me yesterday and I slept and napped so much and psoriasis has flared up on my face so time to bust out the steroid cream. Now my body needs to understand this week is busy and to do better.   

Today is taking kiddo to dentist to finally get a broken tooth looked at (probably pulled). Happened during lockdown where we couldn't get into a dentist at all and its not been niggling until now.
I think her anxiety will be the biggest challenge for her today so hopefully everyone there will understand and not stop me coming in with her.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very nice 5.7 following a 100% day. Considering my missing basal dose, I’m more than happy. 

Zara day today, the decks are cleared of any hazard ie biros/ felt tips etc for the whirlwind descending. She’s great fun at the moment, her talking is coming on leaps and bounds and she makes us laugh with her chatter. Her favourite saying is “ silly Gaga”. I’ll go along  with that! 

Have a Happy Monday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here, a glass of red wine at night keeps the Dawn phenomenon away.


----------



## Michael12421

good morning - 6.4


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 7.9 today. Must get up once I have posted Wordle - Quordle results as must tidy before cleaner arrives!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 4.7 here, a glass of red wine at night keeps the Dawn phenomenon away.



So does Guinness and it also boosts your iron levels!


----------



## ColinUK

My number this morning reminds me of another pic I’ve had in my camera roll for ages. It’s a sex tape. 

BP 106/62 with 62 pulse


----------



## Robin

MikeyBikey said:


> So does Guinness and it also boosts your iron levels!


Ugh! I hate guinness, but it used to be given to nursing mothers for that and the extra calories. Fortunately the custom had stopped by the time I had my kids, I’ll stick with red wine and eat something else with iron in it.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.7 here, but no 3am or 6am spike, yay!

Went out for Sunday lunch yesterday to a very popular pub...soooo disappointing. The Yorkshire pud looked liked a piece of elephant dung (hubby’s words) - big, lumpy, dark brown. And the rest was either tasteless or burnt. It used to be the best Sunday lunch in the area...shame.

Happy Monday ev1!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.7 here, but no 3am or 6am spike, yay!
> 
> Went out for Sunday lunch yesterday to a very popular pub...soooo disappointing. The Yorkshire pud looked liked a piece of elephant dung (hubby’s words) - big, lumpy, dark brown. And the rest was either tasteless or burnt. It used to be the best Sunday lunch in the area...shame.
> 
> Happy Monday ev1!


Maybe it was just a bad day in the kitchen.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Maybe it was just a bad day in the kitchen.


Possibly yes, possibly no...the Sunday lunch lottery!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 
Weather miserable so have just chucked everyone some hay in the hope it will improve later. BG 5.7.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s another 5.1 for me today, that’s three 5.1’s in a row I must be getting good at having my supper at the right time.


----------



## rayray119

12.9 so the Cobcenvteion of cobetion of reducing my Livermir and. Then also not czorrectingd 10.3 whenv I went to bed because I thought for this time I would try following the dafnee advice.  Had its conqaunces.   I've discovered I lost my key ne meter over the weekend (freestyle optimum) ring ablort but they don't have them in stock and hostpal don't tend to stock those meters anymore. I'm hoping my parents might find them in the car. Or something otherwise I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do


----------



## zippyjojo

TinaD said:


> Good morning.
> Weather miserable so have just chucked everyone some hay in the hope it will improve later. BG 5.7.


I wonder whether that would work with my family ...


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Probably looks high but a marked improvement on the last several days.  I logged everything yesterday, including the bread & butter pudding (Mark (hubby) had bought it several days ago and it kept never being the right time to have it so we cooked it last night). I had a  ¼  and put the other  ¼  in the fridge for him to have today. It took willpower.  I also made sure I didn't then have anything sweet - no orange, no mini-magnum, not even an alcohol free beer (I don't drink anymore) and I was pleased with my pre-bed reading of 8.6 which was only just 2 hours after supper.  I've got a good feeling about this - partly because I've fessed up to Mark that my resolve has been slipping. Whilst I absolutely can't stand it if people say "oh are you allowed to have that?" (in fact anyone in my close family knows that the reaction from me if they utter those words are definitely not worth it!) - it is helpful if other people around you know.  I found this when I decided to stop drinking - if I hadn't told my family then I would have probably carried on after a few days but being open and honest about it made it so much easier. Anyway - that's my morning words of wisdom over with. Not got much planned today. We're sorting out my mother-in-law's house at the moment (she died in June) and I've got the job of working out which clothes to take to charity shop and which to Salvation Army - it's a sad job and sometimes things in pockets stop you in your tracks - but it also makes me feel close to her. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Leadinglights

zippyjojo said:


> Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Probably looks high but a marked improvement on the last several days.  I logged everything yesterday, including the bread & butter pudding (Mark (hubby) had bought it several days ago and it kept never being the right time to have it so we cooked it last night). I had a  ¼  and put the other  ¼  in the fridge for him to have today. It took willpower.  I also made sure I didn't then have anything sweet - no orange, no mini-magnum, not even an alcohol free beer (I don't drink anymore) and I was pleased with my pre-bed reading of 8.6 which was only just 2 hours after supper.  I've got a good feeling about this - partly because I've fessed up to Mark that my resolve has been slipping. Whilst I absolutely can't stand it if people say "oh are you allowed to have that?" (in fact anyone in my close family knows that the reaction from me if they utter those words are definitely not worth it!) - it is helpful if other people around you know.  I found this when I decided to stop drinking - if I hadn't told my family then I would have probably carried on after a few days but being open and honest about it made it so much easier. Anyway - that's my morning words of wisdom over with. Not got much planned today. We're sorting out my mother-in-law's house at the moment (she died in June) and I've got the job of working out which clothes to take to charity shop and which to Salvation Army - it's a sad job and sometimes things in pockets stop you in your tracks - but it also makes me feel close to her. Have a good day everyone x


It is not an easy task to go through personal things but maybe some consolation that others will benefit.
We had some clothes that were too big as both myself and my other half had lost weight and there were some good suits of his. The Air Ambulance charity shop said they sell any items likely to fetch more than £25 on E-bay rather than in their shops.


----------



## zippyjojo

Leadinglights said:


> It is not an easy task to go through personal things but maybe some consolation that others will benefit.
> We had some clothes that were too big as both myself and my other half had lost weight and there were some good suits of his. The Air Ambulance charity shop said they sell any items likely to fetch more than £25 on E-bay rather than in their shops.


Yes - I work at a local children's hospice in Oxford and when really good things come into our shops we sell them on Ebay and get a much better price. I said to my husband that most of these clothes are going home as she was a great customer in all the local charity shops!


----------



## rebrascora

Very happy with a 4.4 (probably nearer 5.4 in reality  ) this morning after a 1.5 unit correction before bed for an 8.2. Levels slowly descended to the bottom of my range and then leveled out beautifully. Funny how a graph can make you feel so inordinately happy. I went over to my sisters for Sunday dinner yesterday and whilst I was reasonably restrained with the carbs I had a little bit of everything including a sliver of cheesecake with rum and raisin ice cream for afters and I didn't stress about any of it. Timed the insulin perfectly, both for main course and dessert (which admittedly involved sitting looking at my dessert for a good 15 mins whilst everyone else tucked in (took a bit of discipline but then I prefer my ice cream melted a bit anyway), jabbed 2 corrections afterwards to keep in range and managed to keep between 4 and 9. Feel like that was a really big win for me yesterday, mostly with my mental attitude towards it. Just felt really confident and really enjoyed my evening and did a great job with managing my levels and most importantly I didn't stress about any of it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and thus mornings reading was Sensor ended. I wasn't expecting that. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 8.4: for me this morning.. Been up and down last couple of days . Though have felt a bit out of fettle Head cold I hope . Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

zippyjojo said:


> If we're talking weird recipes - we stayed in a gorgeous hotel in the Dordogne several years ago and it had a Michelin Star restaurant. One of the many courses was a Foie Gras Creme Brûlée. Sounds disgusting but actually we all ate it and it was quite yummy - think that was a one off though and not something I'd like to have too often! https://www.meilleurduchef.com/en/recipe/foie-gras-creme-brulee.html


Reminds me of a scallop festival in Paimpol, Brittany where we had a 3 course menu based on scallops.  I enjoyed the first two courses but "Scallop in a passionfruit custard" for dessert was one scallop too far!  Hubby said it was "not bad" but I asked for Tarte Tatin instead!  

BTW @ColinUK the risotto recipe sounds reasonable until you read ithat it's also got beer in it!


----------



## Leadinglights

What has happened to all the garden birds, I have not seen any recently in the garden, even the pigeons and magpies are conspicuous by their absence.
Is this the effect of bird flu?
I was blaming a visiting cat for putting them off. I used to have so many visitors.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - lovely clear blue sky, but who knows how long that will last?

5.7 with a nice straight line.  

Started watching the Rogue SAS thing last night.  Got up to get a nightcap between episodes 2 and 3 and as I was passing the fruit bowl I noticed it was full of liquid to within an inch of the top.  We took it into the kitchen and emptied out the fruit.  Everything was fine except for a honeydew melon which we had only bought 3/4 days ago... the whole of the bottom of the melon was rotted into a big hole  and the  liquid was clearly "melon soup".  Yack!  We washed the rest of the fruit and dried it carefully - hopefully no harm has come to it..... and drained the soup into the sink before wrapping what was left of the melon in a bag and dropped it into the bin.  After today's conversation perhaps we could have made coffee with it!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Leadinglights said:


> What has happened to all the garden birds, I have not seen any recently in the garden, even the pigeons and magpies are conspicuous by their absence.
> Is this the effect of bird flu?
> I was blaming a visiting cat for putting them off. I used to have so many visitors.


There is a distinct lack of seagulls round here.  I'm told that the bird flu has ravished the seagull population of many of the small ports around here.  They can be an awful nuisance (we call them flying rats) and they often attack people with food in their hands in the open air.... but even so I wouldn't wish suffering on any creature.


----------



## Wannie

5.2 this morning at 7.30 am rushing about this morning, shopping, cleaning out cupboards at either side, of recess giving access to power supply and water, ready for new washer which is being delivered and fitted today between noon and 4pm. Now sat with a coffee and my feet up for 10 minutes or so, before starting on bedrooms or into garden to finish what I started Saturday.
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mine was 6.1 this morning. Working from home today as I have a child off sick (I think just a nasty cold with a nasty headache, covid test negative) which means that my feet are a bit cold as I can only find one slipper (but don't really want to buy new ones without waiting a bit longer for the other one to turn up) and I have the heating off in the day... not sure it's really cold enough to turn it on as I don't have one of those nice "advance heating for an hour" buttons so I would have to remember to turn it back off again


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> 12.9 so the Cobcenvteion of cobetion of reducing my Livermir and. Then also not czorrectingd 10.3 whenv I went to bed because I thought for this time I would try following the dafnee advice.  Had its conqaunces.   I've discovered I lost my key ne meter over the weekend (freestyle optimum) ring ablort but they don't have them in stock and hostpal don't tend to stock those meters anymore. I'm hoping my parents might find them in the car. Or something otherwise I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do


All the hospital found they did have one.


----------



## grovesy

Here in Mid Essex I have had a least 2 magpies and a number of pigeons in my garden today alone. I hear many crows making a din on my walks alongside the river.


----------



## Robin

Leadinglights said:


> What has happened to all the garden birds, I have not seen any recently in the garden, even the pigeons and magpies are conspicuous by their absence.
> Is this the effect of bird flu?
> I was blaming a visiting cat for putting them off. I used to have so many visitors.


We haven’t got much in the garden at the moment, but we went for a walk over the fields behind the village yesterday and they were rammed with flocks of mixed finches, and we saw a flock of Fieldfares, newly arrived from Scandinavia. (We have just had several sorts of tits return to our feeders, though). I think at least here, there’s still plenty of food in the hedgerows, so they’re not having to forage in riskier areas yet.


----------



## TinaD

New monitor arrived. Old one appeared to be working after a rest with new batteries and showed 10.1 2hrs after 0 carb breakfast (steak with an egg). Unpacked the newbie, read instructions, put in batteries, scored 8.5. Quite a difference after 10 minutes? No test fluid with new one and test fluid for old one out of date - tried it anyway on old one and got a reading of 10.1, retested having shaken bottle and just got the drop of blood icon...It will probably take 2 weeks to get a GP appointment to check against their tester. Wouldn't mind normally but sweating like a pig and barely crawling about - mucking out a real killer and 3 stops to get heart rate down on way to hens (50m). Quite tempted to say the Hell with it, drive down to shop, and buy something outrageous (battenburg, carrot cake, pack of cream doughnuts...all of them.) Thought it was only hypos which made one sweat. 
Hope everyone is having a better day than me! (Moan over.)


----------



## 42istheanswer

TinaD said:


> New monitor arrived. Old one appeared to be working after a rest with new batteries and showed 10.1 2hrs after 0 carb breakfast (steak with an egg). Unpacked the newbie, read instructions, put in batteries, scored 8.5. Quite a difference after 10 minutes? No test fluid with new one and test fluid for old one out of date - tried it anyway on old one and got a reading of 10.1, retested having shaken bottle and just got the drop of blood icon...It will probably take 2 weeks to get a GP appointment to check against their tester. Wouldn't mind normally but sweating like a pig and barely crawling about - mucking out a real killer and 3 stops to get heart rate down on way to hens (50m). Quite tempted to say the Hell with it, drive down to shop, and buy something outrageous (battenburg, carrot cake, pack of cream doughnuts...all of them.) Thought it was only hypos which made one sweat.
> Hope everyone is having a better day than me! (Moan over.)


Have you checked the meter manufacturer's website for ordering new control solution? Your post just reminded me that I needed to get a new bottle, and I found on the manufacturer's website that they will send me some for free. (They're also apparently including a gift of some flavoured gel which I assume is a hypo glucose remedy, I don't really need that as a type 2 not on medication but I'm guessing they're hoping that those who do need hypo treatments will decide to request prescription of/buy their product after trying it)


----------



## grovesy

Not all manufacturers provide for free some charge.


----------



## 42istheanswer

grovesy said:


> Not all manufacturers provide for free some charge.


I figured that, tbh I was expecting to pay. But if you've never checked then you don't know


----------



## TinaD

Old one was Agamatrix - control solution not on Amazon or their own website shop - is on Ebay at £17.. The new monitor is Sinocare and again solution not on Amazon or their own website and also not on Ebay. What is anyone else using which is proving reliable and has control solution available?`


----------



## grovesy

The meter i had that charged was about £ 5.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I'm using GlucoRX Nexus Mini because that was the one that I was given. It seems reliable so far but not had a repeat HbA1c yet to check if it truly is


----------



## Pattidevans

Frankly I've never found control solution the least bit of use.  Cannot recall the last time I used it.  Probably 15 or 16 years ago.


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Frankly I've never found control solution the least bit of use.  Cannot recall the last time I used it.  Probably 15 or 16 years ago.


I do not use it as regularly as recommended but I do not know how else to check that the readings are accurate when I suspect the machine is on the blink.


----------



## Bloden

Leadinglights said:


> What has happened to all the garden birds, I have not seen any recently in the garden, even the pigeons and magpies are conspicuous by their absence.
> Is this the effect of bird flu?
> I was blaming a visiting cat for putting them off. I used to have so many visitors.


I saw three swallows yesterday - that's not right, is it?


----------



## Eternal422

Late check in for me today : 5.5 this morning.  

Set off on the boat in the fog this morning from Dunchurch and made good time, especially when the fog lifted!  Got to our overnight mooring at Long Itchington by 2pm and we decided to call it a day there after a long day yesterday flying back from Belfast then onto the boat at night.

Managed to keep BG in check all day today, even with a meal in a pub tonight I managed to guess the carbs quite well by the look of it - so far no spike afterwards out of range, but then a 30 minute walk to a local shop to stock up on food and back to the boat probably helped burn some off!


----------



## Leadinglights

Eternal422 said:


> Late check in for me today : 5.5 this morning.
> 
> Set off on the boat in the fog this morning from Dunchurch and made good time, especially when the fog lifted!  Got to our overnight mooring at Long Itchington by 2pm and we decided to call it a day there after a long day yesterday flying back from Belfast then onto the boat at night.
> 
> Managed to keep BG in check all day today, even with a meal in a pub tonight I managed to guess the carbs quite well by the look of it - so far no spike afterwards out of range, but then a 30 minute walk to a local shop to stock up on food and back to the boat probably helped burn some off!


Was that the Duck on the Pond, it used to be very good. It closed down for a while and we haven't been since.


----------



## Eternal422

Leadinglights said:


> Was that the Duck on the Pond, it used to be very good. It closed down for a while and we haven't been since.


No, we went to the Cuttle Inn.  We had planned on the Two Boats, but they are closed until Friday for a refurb.  But the food in the Cuttle Inn was really good!  We saw the Duck on the Pond as we walked up to the Co Op, it looked a lovely big pub.  One for next time going past!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Wannie said:


> 5.2 this morning at 7.30 am rushing about this morning, shopping, cleaning out cupboards at either side, of recess giving access to power supply and water, ready for new washer which is being delivered and fitted today between noon and 4pm. Now sat with a coffee and my feet up for 10 minutes or so, before starting on bedrooms or into garden to finish what I started Saturday.
> Hope everyone has a good day


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  5.5 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Bonjour. 6.2 this morning. Quite pleased with that as I’m still full of cold. 

Hospital appointment today to investigate my ankle/leg issues but what that actually involves I’m not sure. I’m hoping that we’ll do any and all required x-rays and scans etc today so that decisions on surgery can be made. 

Frankly it’ll be a huge relief. The pain has increased and now impacts the whole leg from knee down. And it’s relentless. Sure I’ve gotten used to it since it started but it’s a bit like continually banging one’s head against a wall, it’s going to be lovely when it stops.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.6

So daughter did the dentist yesterday and I am pretty proud of her. She's to get some root canal treatment as dentist thinks he can save the tooth. Was her choice to go for that or get it pulled  That's booked for December.

Todays mission is both of us have opticians this afternoon. Not sure if he will be doing any photos as well as the reg eye test but whatever way I am keen to get new glasses. My previous glasses/eye test was 3 months prior to diagnosis last year and the lenses are defiantly off.

Anyway currently sat in tesco queue to book Christmas delivery slots (delivery saver customers have them open today). More coffee is required 

good luck today @ColinUK


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.0 half hour ago and a unicorn day yesterday. I dropped the basal half a unit last night as the last few days have been spent trying to stay above 4. Will have to see how it goes as usual level stops 3am spikes.

@ColinUK I hope today goes well.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Well, the promised phone call, visit, assessment never materialiaed !!! I had not told my wife that these were expected so she had a relatively good say. She was odd all day though. Me ? I was stressed out all day waiting fot the call, assessment, etc and expecting things to kick off big style.

Blood pressure through the roof !!! But oddly my morning BG yesterday was 5.2 today it is 5.1 sigh

Today they have promised to ring (I wish they wouldn't as is winds my wife up terribly) AND call round to give my wife one more chance to engage and cooperate with them. So today will be hell again. I hate this.

Sometimes I wish my heart would give out and someone else would have to manage my wife. This is one of those times.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bit nippy around these parts.


----------



## MikeyBikey

gll said:


> Morning all. 7.6
> 
> So daughter did the dentist yesterday and I am pretty proud of her. She's to get some root canal treatment as dentist thinks he can save the tooth. Was her choice to go for that or get it pulled  That's booked for December.
> 
> Todays mission is both of us have opticians this afternoon. Not sure if he will be doing any photos as well as the reg eye test but whatever way I am keen to get new glasses. My previous glasses/eye test was 3 months prior to diagnosis last year and the lenses are defiantly off.
> 
> Anyway currently sat in tesco queue to book Christmas delivery slots (delivery saver customers have them open today). More coffee is required
> 
> good luck today @ColinUK



I would go prepared by public transport with sunglasses in case they feel drops are necessary!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Odd, when I had Covid just over a month ago, my morning readings were really low for a week or so afterwards. I had my booster jab last Thursday and it's been the same since then.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. A straight 5 this a.m. according to the new meter. Grey, gloomy but dry and not very cold - despite met office/bbc prognosticating heavy rain and cold wind...wonder why we pay them. 

Not much planned for today - just glad to be feeling better - might do an Aldi run but more likely to procrastinate. Do need to extract digit and order some battens to hold down weed fabric - but can I bear the excitement? Biggest event of week so far seems to have been a leg falling off my keyboard - think I need to organise some mischief.

Have a good day and enjoy any naughtiness you can manage!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! DF strikes again or it may have been an evening adrenaline rush! As the BBC 2 quizzes were held over again I watched the women's rugby. When the New Zealand team did the Haku my wheelchair zoomed back! Disappointing to see England snatch defeat from the jaws of victory!


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  9.3 here. This overnight hokey-cokey’s a pain. There are so many different patterns atm, which one do I base my tweaks on LOL? All of them!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

6.4 this morning, not bad after going down to 3 (must have overestimated the carbs for the meal at the Cuttle Inn last night!) then over treated the hypo which took me to 9 but back in range for the rest of the night.  Panic before going to bed when the carbon monoxide alarm went off - our fault as we had the door of the multi fuel stove open too long and the coal was almost burnt out.  So flushed cold air through the boat until the alarm stopped.  Glad to say we woke this morning!  Scary stuff!  That will teach us to keep the stove door closed all the time, shame as an open fire gives out so much more heat, but better to be alive and warm rather than dead and toasty!

I think rain will stop us today (it’s torrential at the moment and forecast to be so until lunchtime) which means we’ll not end up getting as far this week as planned, so the next owner will have a bit more to do next week in taking the boat to the boat yard for its maintenance and repaint.  We may end up swapping over in Birmingham, which to be honest will be a bit easier.

@Gwynn - hope today goes ok for you, you really are going through the wringer!

@ColinUK - hope they sort things out for you today and get you on the road to being pain free!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## freesia

Currently sitting in GP surgery. First patient has been in 30 mins already! Guess i'm going to be very late for work


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all! 6.3 on the Libre at 8am, 6.2 on the meter at 9am! I’ve actually had a mega lie in. Woke at 8 ( I had been up twice previously for the loo), went to loo, again, instead of getting up I got back into bed as I still felt tired. As I arranged my duvet around me my sensor pinged off! It finishes today anyways, but if I hadn’t been so lazy I would have had another 10 hours worth! New one on already. 

Day at home today, weather dire, wet, wet, wet. Looking forward to tonight’s Bake Off final. I’m thinking maybe Abdul, he’s been a bit of a dark horse, Sandro, as lovely as he looks, is a bit chaotic, Syabira is good and consistent but will her nerves get the better of her? I personally don’t think this year’s contestants have been particularly stand out at all. 

Hope today goes well for both @ColinUK and @Gwynn. @freesia hope you finally get in to see the GP!


----------



## Wannie

5 this morning, grey and rainy here atm but who knows what the rest of the day will be like, waiting to try the new washer out so need a dry windy day 
@ColinUK hope all goes well with your hospital appointment and you get a time scale for treatment
@Gwynn sorry to read yesterday's assessments didn't happen. Hope today goes as well as it can and that you get a carers assessment, will keep you and your wife in my thoughts, sending hugs


----------



## zippyjojo

42istheanswer said:


> Have you checked the meter manufacturer's website for ordering new control solution? Your post just reminded me that I needed to get a new bottle, and I found on the manufacturer's website that they will send me some for free. (They're also apparently including a gift of some flavoured gel which I assume is a hypo glucose remedy, I don't really need that as a type 2 not on medication but I'm guessing they're hoping that those who do need hypo treatments will decide to request prescription of/buy their product after trying it)


I got a new bottle recently free from their website (with the gel) because my bottle was way past it's use-by date.  I use the control solution every time I start a new pot of strips - and try not to make a sticky mess!


----------



## zippyjojo

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Well, the promised phone call, visit, assessment never materialiaed !!! I had not told my wife that these were expected so she had a relatively good say. She was odd all day though. Me ? I was stressed out all day waiting fot the call, assessment, etc and expecting things to kick off big style.
> 
> Blood pressure through the roof !!! But oddly my morning BG yesterday was 5.2 today it is 5.1 sigh
> 
> Today they have promised to ring (I wish they wouldn't as is winds my wife up terribly) AND call round to give my wife one more chance to engage and cooperate with them. So today will be hell again. I hate this.
> 
> Sometimes I wish my heart would give out and someone else would have to manage my wife. This is one of those times.


Keep strong @Gwynn. I know I haven't been on here for long but you have lots of friends here and we/they are all thinking of you and virtually holding your hand xxx


----------



## zippyjojo

Eternal422 said:


> 6.4 this morning, not bad after going down to 3 (must have overestimated the carbs for the meal at the Cuttle Inn last night!) then over treated the hypo which took me to 9 but back in range for the rest of the night.  Panic before going to bed when the carbon monoxide alarm went off - our fault as we had the door of the multi fuel stove open too long and the coal was almost burnt out.  So flushed cold air through the boat until the alarm stopped.  Glad to say we woke this morning!  Scary stuff!  That will teach us to keep the stove door closed all the time, shame as an open fire gives out so much more heat, but better to be alive and warm rather than dead and toasty!
> 
> I think rain will stop us today (it’s torrential at the moment and forecast to be so until lunchtime) which means we’ll not end up getting as far this week as planned, so the next owner will have a bit more to do next week in taking the boat to the boat yard for its maintenance and repaint.  We may end up swapping over in Birmingham, which to be honest will be a bit easier.
> 
> @Gwynn - hope today goes ok for you, you really are going through the wringer!
> 
> @ColinUK - hope they sort things out for you today and get you on the road to being pain free!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Have you got one of those fan things on top of your stove? We have one on our stove in the kitchen and when we bought it we were told it was great for canal boats (not even sure if yours is a canal boat). When the stove gets hot it whizzes round and really does send the heat more out into the room. Bit late now I know!


----------



## zippyjojo

7.2 this morning which I'm so pleased with as it's the lowest morning reading since the beginning of September. I went for two separate dog walks yesterday which probably helped.  I must say though that I had to really fight through cravings for sweet things last night, but I had nothing, not even an AF beer.  I've also managed to lose 3lbs already this week (although I know that's probably not a real loss but maybe a 1lb). Absolutely pouring with rain here today so will have to do some seriously floor washing before a house viewing we've got here tomorrow. 

Last night I sat and read through my diary from this time last year as I realised that it's exactly a year today since I had my op.  I was telling my husband that even though it was obviously a very scary time I also have very fond memories of the time in hospital and the time at home afterwards, because I felt so well cared for.  I also loved sitting around for weeks watching box sets and recovered well because I didn't rush anything. 3 weeks with a drain in place helped me to not rush! I can remember so clearly my first proper walk out into the village when my son and her boyfriend had to come to my rescue and link arms with me to get me home and now I can walk 10 miles! Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## scottwatters

9.9 this morning. My levels have been all over the place the past few days, rarely coming below 15 and peaking at 27. I think I'm going to speak to my doctor to see if my gliclazide dosage needs to be upped


----------



## Eternal422

zippyjojo said:


> Have you got one of those fan things on top of your stove? We have one on our stove in the kitchen and when we bought it we were told it was great for canal boats (not even sure if yours is a canal boat). When the stove gets hot it whizzes round and really does send the heat more out into the room. Bit late now I know!


Yes we have and it was spinning to push the heat down the boat (yes, it’s a narrowboat). I think we just liked the look of the burning coal with the door open - makes it seem cosier and does push out more heat - ok when there’s a flame, but it was just when the coals were dying down which I suppose is the danger point of producing CO.  Oh well, we’ve learnt now and at least the CO alarm did its job and warned us in time!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me although a finger prick at 5.7 suggests this sensor may be reading a tad high.

Rehearsal studio this PM.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Yet another day where the weather can't decide what to do next.

8.0 this morning.  I dropped low right after dinner last night and BG wouldn't come up, so had JBs and a slice of toast and more JBs etc.  Went to bed on 9.1 and it's been more or less steady all night.  Not entirely sure why I keep going low right after dinner as I bolus right before I eat in the evenings.  Perhaps it's the glass of wine I usually have before dinner?

Nothing much on today, except delivery of the air-fryer at long last.  Promised between 10.08 and 11.08.

Sending huge hugs @Gwynn and hoping today goes off as smoothly as possible given the cirumstances.  Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

@ColinUK fingers and toes also crossed for you and hoping you get all you need done today in order for surgery to go ahead ASAP.


----------



## Leodis Redding

Good morning, folks.

It's 11.6 today. 

I have been compulsively searching the hyper-glycaemic rush for a few years now and I haven't quite kicked the habit. But awareness is half of the solution, I've read.

I have tried to find words for it here: 



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hyper-glycaemia-is-the-new-cigarette-headrush.103202/
		


In the meantime, I've taken initiative with my gym membership by putting a call out for people who might want to join an accountability group with me:









						Are you a fellow PureGym Kirkstall money waster?
					

(Summary: I'm looking for a gym buddy or two to encourage us to show up at the gym more regularly)   Hi there - I live only a couple of m...




					nextdoor.co.uk
				




Regards
Rick


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.2 for me this wet morning, looks like it’s here for the day.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> 7.2 this morning which I'm so pleased with as it's the lowest morning reading since the beginning of September. I went for two separate dog walks yesterday which probably helped.  I must say though that I had to really fight through cravings for sweet things last night, but I had nothing, not even an AF beer.  I've also managed to lose 3lbs already this week (although I know that's probably not a real loss but maybe a 1lb). Absolutely pouring with rain here today so will have to do some seriously floor washing before a house viewing we've got here tomorrow.
> 
> Last night I sat and read through my diary from this time last year as I realised that it's exactly a year today since I had my op.  I was telling my husband that even though it was obviously a very scary time I also have very fond memories of the time in hospital and the time at home afterwards, because I felt so well cared for.  I also loved sitting around for weeks watching box sets and recovered well because I didn't rush anything. 3 weeks with a drain in place helped me to not rush! I can remember so clearly my first proper walk out into the village when my son and her boyfriend had to come to my rescue and link arms with me to get me home and now I can walk 10 miles! Have a great day everyone xxx


Happy Operversary. It’s my 15th Operversary very soon. Unfortunately my memories aren’t as good as yours. But I’m still here and that’s all that matters in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Colin g

Afternoon all it was a 6.4 for me this morning Rain stops play so having a ride to Newcastle Walk round Fenwick's pretending I've got money   Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## 42istheanswer

4.9 this morning. Not actually had lunch yet (oops, got too distracted between my meetings!) so will either end up only having 2 meals (need to go collect child soon so can't have right now either) or having a very late supper!


----------



## Pattidevans

Congratulations on your HS @Barrowman


----------



## ColinUK

Upshot from the hospital appointment is an MRI “within two weeks” with maybe kidney function tests beforehand. That depends on whether they’ll accept the ones from the surgery in September. 
Consultant said I clearly need surgical intervention and he went through a number of likely options but said he’ll know more after the MRI.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Upshot from the hospital appointment is an MRI “within two weeks” with maybe kidney function tests beforehand. That depends on whether they’ll accept the ones from the surgery in September.
> Consultant said I clearly need surgical intervention and he went through a number of likely options but said he’ll know more after the MRI.


That sounds hopeful. Why do they need kidney function tests?


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> That sounds hopeful. Why do they need kidney function tests?


They usually need an eGFR test as if they use a contrast for MRI or CT then they have to be sure your kidneys are working to excrete it from your system, they usually specify within 3 months of the scan.


----------



## TinaD

Bother - over done it again. Sunshine all day so decided to dig out some more of the midden and barrow it to new bed. Took it quite slowly and came in at 4 to do post lunch blood test  - 1 meter says 13.1 and the other says 12. Was just having a quiet sit by the pc before going to get horses in. Stricken with violent pain in chest just beneath sternum - was answering a phone call about solar panels - "Just a few more questions..." "Not now..." "Can I ring you back tomorrow?" Resisted saying "yes,if still alive". Pain easing a bit and pulse as steady as it gets with AF (sort of syncopated). I'll have a cuppa and then go and call the GGs in.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That sounds hopeful. Why do they need kidney function tests?


Apparently an MRI can impact kidney function so they are doubly careful because of the diabetes.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> Upshot from the hospital appointment is an MRI “within two weeks” with maybe kidney function tests beforehand. That depends on whether they’ll accept the ones from the surgery in September.
> Consultant said I clearly need surgical intervention and he went through a number of likely options but said he’ll know more after the MRI.


Sounds like some positive progress!


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> They usually need an eGFR test as if they use a contrast for MRI or CT then they have to be sure your kidneys are working to excrete it from your system, they usually specify within 3 months of the scan.


This was on 29th September so hopefully it’ll be unnecessary to repeat the test. 
Funny enough it’s sent by the gp to the lab at the same hospital the MRI will be done at!

 eGFR using creatinine (CKD-EPI) per 1.73 square metres > 90 mL/min


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good moaning! DF strikes again or it may have been an evening adrenaline rush! As the BBC 2 quizzes were held over again I watched the women's rugby. When the New Zealand team did the Haku my wheelchair zoomed back! Disappointing to see England snatch defeat from the jaws of victory!



This is what scared me!


----------



## Eternal422

Rain stopped play (boating) today so we had a boring morning waiting for it to stop then set off at one when the sun started peeping through the clouds.  Now made it to just east of Leamington, mooring as the light faded to dusk and very quickly to dark.  Had dinner and fitted new Libre sensor, waiting for the one hour warm up.  Much better than last time doing it on the boat when I was burning up and it didn’t stick.  Kept myself calm and collected.  

This is my 10th sensor, 7 of the previous 9 were all accurate throughout their life and for me they all seem to be within 0.5 mmol/l of finger stick tests, often almost identical (as far estimating a 15 min lag and testing when BG is relatively stable).  So, I’m happy with them!


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Happy Operversary. It’s my 15th Operversary very soon. Unfortunately my memories aren’t as good as yours. But I’m still here and that’s all that matters in the grand scheme of things.


Just realised I wrote my son and her boyfriend   I meant my daughter and her boyfriend.  Also realised it wasn't a year ago to the day as I thought it was the 17th today and in fact it's the 15th - but I feel as if it was a Tuesday but just checked my other diary and actually it was a Wednesday - maybe they took out a few brain cells while they were at it! Wow 15th years is very impressive and hopefully the memories have faded a bit if they weren't good.  I probably sound a bit weird saying I have fond memories of being hooked up to tubes from every orifice (nearly), vomiting, not being able to move, not being able to bathe etc etc but for some reason I do.


----------



## Eternal422

Eternal422 said:


> Rain stopped play (boating) today so we had a boring morning waiting for it to stop then set off at one when the sun started peeping through the clouds.  Now made it to just east of Leamington, mooring as the light faded to dusk and very quickly to dark.  Had dinner and fitted new Libre sensor, waiting for the one hour warm up.  Much better than last time doing it on the boat when I was burning up and it didn’t stick.  Kept myself calm and collected.
> 
> This is my 10th sensor, 7 of the previous 9 were all accurate throughout their life and for me they all seem to be within 0.5 mmol/l of finger stick tests, often almost identical (as far estimating a 15 min lag and testing when BG is relatively stable).  So, I’m happy with them!


Oh no!  Spoke too soon!  After the hour warm up I continually got the “Sensor Error, wait 10 minutes” which I did for the next couple of hours.  Finally gave up and just now put on my spare sensor - fingers crossed this one works!  The old sensor’s filament was bent on removal, so presumably it was the firing mechanism that didn’t work properly.  I’ve filled in the online form to Abbott so will hopefully get a replacement sent.  How annoying!


----------



## Eternal422

Eternal422 said:


> Oh no!  Spoke too soon!  After the hour warm up I continually got the “Sensor Error, wait 10 minutes” which I did for the next couple of hours.  Finally gave up and just now put on my spare sensor - fingers crossed this one works!  The old sensor’s filament was bent on removal, so presumably it was the firing mechanism that didn’t work properly.  I’ve filled in the online form to Abbott so will hopefully get a replacement sent.  How annoying!


And the spare one has just started ok after it’s hour warm up!  Phew!  Also I have an email (probably automated) from Abbott saying they will be sending me a replacement - can’t fault that response!

It’s made me think how much I’m relying on these sensors now, as well as everything else - pens, supply of needles and insulin, etc.  Must order some new pens from the GP as I’m worrying about my 10 year + current pens!


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Just realised I wrote my son and her boyfriend   I meant my daughter and her boyfriend.  Also realised it wasn't a year ago to the day as I thought it was the 17th today and in fact it's the 15th - but I feel as if it was a Tuesday but just checked my other diary and actually it was a Wednesday - maybe they took out a few brain cells while they were at it! Wow 15th years is very impressive and hopefully the memories have faded a bit if they weren't good.  I probably sound a bit weird saying I have fond memories of being hooked up to tubes from every orifice (nearly), vomiting, not being able to move, not being able to bathe etc etc but for some reason I do.


I don’t think being in a hospital a 120 mile round trip away over Christmas and New Year helped! I’ve got over it but was pretty traumatic at the time and was a long recovery.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Gwynn

Unbelievably the crisis team failed to telephone or visit again yesterday. That's twice. I will ring them again today.

I am beyond stressed and my wife is rapidly getting worse.

BG 4.8 incredibly


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.6 after an overnight spike from an over treated low before bed. Its so dark this morning, it feels like i don't see daylight much atm as its dark when i get home from work as well.

@Gwynn stay strong and ring them asap. Be firm and tell them literally everything. If you need to, ring every couple of hours. Make a nuisance of yourself if it gets you the help your wife needs. Our thoughts and support are with you.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 7.3 but had been up for a little while before testing.

So opticians went well. There is a change in my script so new glasses 
He did some photos (no drops needed) and actually showed me what background retinopathy looks like on the images which was kinda cool.
My last check was at the start of last year with my NHS eye screen so for those who have been here a while, I'm sure you can understand how reassuring it is to find nothing serious there after the last 10 months I have had 
He is so fed up too with diabetics being tossed out without proper education on how to keep stable. He is often the one finding the effects of that in patients.
We used to live in the flat above the opticians when they first setup their business so its always lovely going in there and having a proper catch up. 

While I was up I got blood results printed off at the doctors from a couple of weeks ago. They tested a couple of new things and still showing inflammation (in new tests and the same ones as before). I've to repeat bloods again at the end of the month. Once again no letter telling me this but only because I asked for the results.
Not spoken to anyone about what they are looking for or suspecting. If I get the same again after next lot of results I will be asking for an appointment. I have had to google what they mean and figure out myself what they are all flagging.

I was kindly gifted 2 months worth of sensors. Eternally grateful for the member who switched sensors and had some spare. Anxiety will be much lower for a few months and my fingers will be happier <3
Recycling at its finest . The potential for self funding went out the window when the energy bills went up.

Hope you all have a wonderful day today, I have a massage booked that was a Christmas gift last year. Zen Lou will be back around lunchtime and if skin isn't too oily, sensor wearing Zen Lou will be in the house


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here, Dawn is back, I was in the 4s in the middle of the night. Having a day out in Oxford with daughter today, we do this a couple of times a year if she’s got spare annual leave, a visit to the Ashmolean, lunch, then a bit of light retail therapy.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 7.8 for me. Busy day today as some chores from Monday and Tuesday to be completed!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  6.8 here.

Nothing much to report here. The GBBO final was a bit of a damp squib - that summer pudding from hell was well random. The only thing that kept me watching was the finalists - they were so upbeat, and looked like they were determined to enjoy themselves. 

I hope something happens today re: crisis team to end your suffering @Gwynn - where are they? (((Hugs))) to you and your wife.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  6.8 here.
> 
> Nothing much to report here. The GBBO final was a bit of a damp squib - that summer pudding from hell was well random. The only thing that kept me watching was the finalists - they were so upbeat, and looked like they were determined to enjoy themselves.
> 
> .


Agree! If you’d never used vegetarian gelatine before, and didn’t know you had to boil it, you were sunk, or rather, your pudding was. Great trio of finalists, though, they all helped each other out and genuinely looked like they didn’t mind which one of them won.


----------



## 42istheanswer

4.6 today   . I put on my free libre sensor last night and activated it when I woke this morning so looking forward to seeing what data I get from that.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here, Dawn is back, I was in the 4s in the middle of the night. Having a day out in Oxford with daughter today, we do this a couple of times a year if she’s got spare annual leave, a visit to the Ashmolean, lunch, then a bit of light retail therapy.



Of you haven't been the Bodliean Library is well worth a visit. I visited decades ago when a friend arranged a blind date. It didn't work out at all as when we went for lunch she spent most of the time telling me how intelligent her ex was (Greek and Roman mythology, Shakespeare, etc) whereas I was more into science and engineering (I was doing an astronomy evening class at the time which she confused with astrology), and read Le Carre and Deighton. We never saw each other again, a d lost contact with the mutual friend many years ago.


----------



## 42istheanswer

MikeyBikey said:


> Of you haven't been the Bodliean Library is well worth a visit. I visited decades ago when a friend arranged a blind date. It didn't work out at all as when we went for lunch she spent most of the time telling me how intelligent her ex was (Greek and Roman mythology, Shakespeare, etc) whereas I was more into science and engineering (I was doing an astronomy evening class at the time which she confused with astrology), and read Le Carre and Deighton. We never saw each other again, a d lost contact with the mutual friend many years ago.


That's a shame. I met my partner through a blind date arranged by a mutual friend so it can work sometimes!


----------



## MikeyBikey

gll said:


> Morning all. 7.3 but had been up for a little while before testing.
> 
> So opticians went well. There is a change in my script so new glasses
> He did some photos (no drops needed) and actually showed me what background retinopathy looks like on the images which was kinda cool.
> My last check was at the start of last year with my NHS eye screen so for those who have been here a while, I'm sure you can understand how reassuring it is to find nothing serious there after the last 10 months I have had
> He is so fed up too with diabetics being tossed out without proper education on how to keep stable. He is often the one finding the effects of that in patients.
> We used to live in the flat above the opticians when they first setup their business so its always lovely going in there and having a proper catch up.
> 
> While I was up I got blood results printed off at the doctors from a couple of weeks ago. They tested a couple of new things and still showing inflammation (in new tests and the same ones as before). I've to repeat bloods again at the end of the month. Once again no letter telling me this but only because I asked for the results.
> Not spoken to anyone about what they are looking for or suspecting. If I get the same again after next lot of results I will be asking for an appointment. I have had to google what they mean and figure out myself what they are all flagging.
> 
> I was kindly gifted 2 months worth of sensors. Eternally grateful for the member who switched sensors and had some spare. Anxiety will be much lower for a few months and my fingers will be happier <3
> Recycling at its finest . The potential for self funding went out the window when the energy bills went up.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day today, I have a massage booked that was a Christmas gift last year. Zen Lou will be back around lunchtime and if skin isn't too oily, sensor wearing Zen Lou will be in the house



My last full month's electricity (mid-month so all on latest rates) was 95% higher than January's!


----------



## zippyjojo

6.7 for me this morning which is so much better (lowest since August).  Looking back over my last 2 months it's frightening how complacent I had become. I've gone back to much more frequent finger pricking (morning, 2 hours after bkfst & lunch and before bed) which definitely suits me and keeps me focussed.  Have a great day everyone.  Pouring with rain here at the mo but meant to brighten up later. @Robin I'm near Oxford - have a lovely time.


----------



## eggyg

Hi from lovely autumny Cumbria, ( at last, a more seasonal 5 degrees). Budge up @Lily123 and @Bloden I’m joining you on the 6.8 step.

Not much going on today, Mr Eggy has two camera club colleagues coming round this afternoon to  discuss entries for a competition. His “job” this season is external competition secretary and it’s taken very seriously. I’ve made them gingerbread to go with their cuppas but I’m going to do the big shop and keep out of the way!

@Gwynn sorry things are still ongoing, it must be awful waiting and waiting. Let’s hope today is finally the day that things get moving.

I agree @Bloden, not one of the finalists was outstanding. I always thought they judged on the day but Paul said they’d have to look back on past bakes. I was secretly routing for Abdul but it was not to be. My prediction about Sandro being chaotic was spot on though! I can’t believe he never times anything just checks “by eye”! That’s a bit like us never checking our BGs, how would we know what certain foods affected us. Baking is a science, not something to be guessed at. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday folks, if you’re able.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4. Sunny but cold.
Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Unbelievably the crisis team failed to telephone or visit again yesterday. That's twice. I will ring them again today.
> 
> I am beyond stressed and my wife is rapidly getting worse.
> 
> BG 4.8 incredibly


@Gwynn  Call them and then immediately follow up with an email cc’d to your GP and everyone else who’s even remotely involved. 
Unfortunately it’s often those who shout loudest who can get a timely response but for a crisis team to promise to get in touch and then not to is incredibly disappointing and frustrating. 
Hopefully you get some movement from them today.


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 feeling exhausted from all the hospital stuff and a mix of emotions about it all tbh. 
Obviously I’m pleased I saw someone yesterday and I’m pleased I’ll get the MRI and a better idea of what surgery will follow but it’ll be my first invasive surgery. 
Watched lots of YouTube videos about how an MRI actually works and it’s fascinating to think someone sat in a room somewhere a long time ago and thought “hold on a minute, we’ve got lots of water in our bodies and that’s magnetic so let’s see if I can’t build a machine that makes the protons in that water vibrate a bit so I can see what’s going on inside a body” OK so that’s not exactly what happens as it’s all to do with slow molecules being forced to resonate at the same frequency as fast ones by pulsing radio waves at them while everything else gets aligned by massive magnets and that pulse being used to “draw” what’s going on. But it’s a remarkable bit of tech regardless. 
And ankle MRI’s seem to take between 13 and 29 minutes on average. 
I’m now wondering what music to take if that’s an option. 

The ankle brace they gave me yesterday is great. Metal braces down the side of the leg into the foot past so absolutely no flexing and no lateral wobble. The whole thing has a web of laces which you tighten by turning a dial on the front. 
I’d seen it online when I was looking for something to help but thought it way over engineered and I guess it is but it’s also very good and I’m grateful that the NHS just gave it to me to see if it helps. 


Oh and GBBO the right person won and the technical was hilarious but at least it was bad for all of them pretty equally.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me this sunny morning.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 5.6 for me this morning which I was delighted about as I increased my evening Levemir by 2 units last night to take into account rain stopping exercise yesterday but needed 2 small (1+1.5u) stacked corrections just before bed for a 9.5 and then 10.2 an hour later. Those corrections brought me down nicely into the 5s and then I flat lined at that all night so couldn't have asked for a better result. I like it when I get it right   

@Gwynn I had a sneaky feeling you might not see the crisis team again as quickly as you expected. Hope they turn up today. Do they not realize that uncertainty makes mental health issues so much worse.


----------



## ColinUK

Text received. MRI is Tuesday next week.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> I was secretly routing for Abdul


Me too! He was really modest (not that the others were arrogant) and seemed surprised to be in the final.


----------



## MrPixels

5.1 for me this morning...


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.4 for me again . Nice straight line all-night. Happy days ( night's ) at least it's stopped raining . Get dog out then nip into town this afternoon pick somethings up from the chemist . Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 this morning.

Sky grey and leaden but at least it's not raining yet.

Studio again this PM. All starting to sound together, just some minor tweaking to sound levels required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this dull day in Cornwall.  Not currently raining, but I expect it will.

5.6 at 07:23 but I fell asleep again and woke to 7.8, which is close to what  went to  bed on.  Without the Libre I wouldn't know I spent most of the night in the 5s.  I do not like using the reader, the graphs etc on the phone are so much better,  but so far there's no sign of an update to the app and the phone won't start the sensors.

Picking up our house-guest for the next 3 nights from the station at 3:15pm.  I've got a lot to do meantime as we are hosting a 3 course lunch tomorrow for some mutual friends.   I seem to have spent the last 2 days cooking and still some to do.  Tonight's menu is Cottage pie (It was going to be shepherd's pie until I saw the price of lamb mince in Sainsbury - £6.50 for  400g!!!! I bought beef mince instead!), followed by fresh fruit platter and home made ice cream.  Tomorrow Salmon pate with melba toast, chicken and spinach tartiflette followed by chocolate panettone pud.  Our house guest is a chocoholic and another is passionate about Panettone, having been married to an Italian for 50 years.  Anyway I wanted the Panettone out of the freezer as it's been taking up space for nearly a year now!

I felt sorry for the bake-off lot last night with the vegetarian gelatine.  I wouldn't have known what to do with it either.    Paul can be rather mean with his challenges methinks. Julian kept saying "it's not as good as your summer pudding".  I explained it wasn't the same animal at all and as I said to him "you must have a good memory, I haven't made a summer pud since I got diagnosed, so the last I made must have been over 20 years ago".  Anyway, I thought all 3 were worthy of winning.   Watched Celeb Masterchef after that.  I wasn't very impressed with any of last night's contestants.

Oh and my air fryer arrived at long last.  We spent the best part of an hour trying to open the frying basket drawer.  I phoned their customer services and the lady said she didn't understand it, but would contact the technical team and ring me back.  She didn't.  The instructions provided said "pull the transparent cover on top of the handle _towards_ you and press the button underneath to release the basket"  The transparent cover wouldn't shift....  Eventually hubby opened it by just pulling firmly on the basket handle.... then you could push the ttransparent cover _away_ from you to release the _inner _basket.  The instructions were wrong. Whoever translated the instructions should be shot!

@Gwynn, I feel your frustration.  Being kept in the dark as to the fact they weren't coming is cause enough to be frustrated and for anxiety to build up.  I second the advice to phone them and keep on phoning until they come.  Hugs to you both.

@ColinUK all sounds good so far.  Fingers crossed things move apace now.  Hug.

Anybody seen @Lanny  recently?  Bit worrying.

Oooh dear, this is rather an essay.  I'll shut up now!


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this dull day in Cornwall.  Not currently raining, but I expect it will.
> 
> 5.6 at 07:23 but I fell asleep again and woke to 7.8, which is close to what  went to  bed on.  Without the Libre I wouldn't know I spent most of the night in the 5s.  I do not like using the reader, the graphs etc on the phone are so much better,  but so far there's no sign of an update to the app and the phone won't start the sensors.
> 
> Picking up our house-guest for the next 3 nights from the station at 3:15pm.  I've got a lot to do meantime as we are hosting a 3 course lunch tomorrow for some mutual friends.   I seem to have spent the last 2 days cooking and still some to do.  Tonight's menu is Cottage pie (It was going to be shepherd's pie until I saw the price of lamb mince in Sainsbury - £6.50 for  400g!!!! I bought beef mince instead!), followed by fresh fruit platter and home made ice cream.  Tomorrow Salmon pate with melba toast, chicken and spinach tartiflette followed by chocolate panettone pud.  Our house guest is a chocoholic and another is passionate about Panettone, having been married to an Italian for 50 years.  Anyway I wanted the Panettone out of the freezer as it's been taking up space for nearly a year now!
> 
> I felt sorry for the bake-off lot last night with the vegetarian gelatine.  I wouldn't have known what to do with it either.    Paul can be rather mean with his challenges methinks. Julian kept saying "it's not as good as your summer pudding".  I explained it wasn't the same animal at all and as I said to him "you must have a good memory, I haven't made a summer pud since I got diagnosed, so the last I made must have been over 20 years ago".  Anyway, I thought all 3 were worthy of winning.   Watched Celeb Masterchef after that.  I wasn't very impressed with any of last night's contestants.
> 
> Oh and my air fryer arrived at long last.  We spent the best part of an hour trying to open the frying basket drawer.  I phoned their customer services and the lady said she didn't understand it, but would contact the technical team and ring me back.  She didn't.  The instructions provided said "pull the transparent cover on top of the handle _towards_ you and press the button underneath to release the basket"  The transparent cover wouldn't shift....  Eventually hubby opened it by just pulling firmly on the basket handle.... then you could push the ttransparent cover _away_ from you to release the _inner _basket.  The instructions were wrong. Whoever translated the instructions should be shot!
> 
> @Gwynn, I feel your frustration.  Being kept in the dark as to the fact they weren't coming is cause enough to be frustrated and for anxiety to build up.  I second the advice to phone them and keep on phoning until they come.  Hugs to you both.
> 
> @ColinUK all sounds good so far.  Fingers crossed things move apace now.  Hug.
> 
> Anybody seen @Lanny  recently?  Bit worrying.
> 
> Oooh dear, this is rather an essay.  I'll shut up now!


A past it's best Panatone makes goo bread and butter pudding.
Vegetarian 'gelatin' is usually agar agar which is extracted from seaweed. Yes, you have to boil to get it to dissolve but it sets when it gets below 45 degrees.
It is the setting agent in media for growing bacteria in petridishes.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> A past it's best Panatone makes goo bread and butter pudding.
> Vegetarian 'gelatin' is usually agar agar which is extracted from seaweed. Yes, you have to boil to get it to dissolve but it sets when it gets below 45 degrees.
> It is the setting agent in media for growing bacteria in petridishes.


I was thinking the same thing about the panetone. In my opinion, it is the only good thing to do with them . Not ideal for dietary controlled diabetics though.... Not that Patti needs to worry about that.
Yes, a dessert made out of agar doesn't exactly sound attractive when you think about it being used as a medium for growing bacteria.


----------



## freesia

42istheanswer said:


> That's a shame. I met my partner through a blind date arranged by a mutual friend so it can work sometimes!


Its true, it can work. I met hubby on a blind date. We've been married nearly 34 years.


----------



## Gwynn

Hell today. I mean really hell.

The crisis team failed to come and my wife went beserk when she saw my  mobile phone in the kitchen.

The nightmare continues

Great  life this


----------



## freesia

Gwynn said:


> Hell today. I mean really hell.
> 
> The crisis team failed to come and my wife went beserk when she saw my  mobile phone in the kitchen.
> 
> The nightmare continues
> 
> Great  life this


@Gwynn keep ringing. Make a nuisance of yourself. Sometimes its the only way to get anywhere. Could you ring an emergency team?


----------



## Wannie

good evening it was a 5 for me this morning, I have my youngest granddaughter staying tonight I needed to pick her up early this morning and haven't had a chance to get online today. 
@Gwynn so sorry that the crisis team didn't call yesterday or today, it makes a bad situation worse and as others have said you need to phone and email everyone connected until someone gives you both the help you need 
@ColinUK good to hear that they are not keeping you waiting for MRI


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the panetone. In my opinion, it is the only good thing to do with them . Not ideal for dietary controlled diabetics though.... Not that Patti needs to worry about that.
> Yes, a dessert made out of agar doesn't exactly sound attractive when you think about it being used as a medium for growing bacteria.


The fat and protein in the eggs and milk (plus butter if you turn it into bread and butter pudding) makes it better than just eating the panettone though    but I would still have to be careful with portion size!


----------



## 42istheanswer

@Gwynn I'm so sorry. My parents had great difficulty getting my sister admitted when they felt it was necessary, even though the psych agreed that it was, because the Crisis team controlled all admissions in their area and didn't agree...

I hope that you can get the team in your area to do their job without any more delays!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 
a far more respectable 5.6 today, 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.6

Libre is being accurate (waiting to hear about dexcom funding). Yesterday right before a maths test it decided not to worm and came up with the try again in ten minutes error. I asked to go to medical to check and was told “can that wait we’ve got a test?”… had I needed to I would have just walked out

I’m not expecting teachers to understand but I’m expecting not to be questioned if I need to go to medical


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A 5.9 or as I told Mr Eggy, whilst half asleep, 5ft 9!  I wish! But then I realised I’m actually a HS! As my mam used to say to me, “ the best things come in small packages”.

It’s a bit of a wet day after a nice, but chilly, day yesterday. Off into town for our hair cuts, that’ll take us nicely to lunch time, and then I’m hoping to make inroads into the Christmas shopping. Oh joy! Have a couple of ideas but will I get them on the high street? 

Have the best day you can.


----------



## Gwynn

They're clever these crisis team people....

I sat by my phone all day but left the room for a couple of minutes to go to the loo. Guess what, yes, they rang at that very time! And tbey put on an automated message saying they would ring back which then cut me off at the end of the message. I couldn't contact them at all.

At tea time I took my phone with me into the kitchen whilst I prepared the tea. My wife saw the phone and went berzerk. I mean, litterally crazy. The stuff she came out with made no sense at all.

I got my daughter to contact the crisis team who have now put my wife on an urgent visit this morning.

I'm going to give up soon. I just can't take any more of this.

My life has been ruined by my wifes illness and I just can't get her the help she needs.

BG ? Who cares


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!
Had a good day out in Oxford yesterday. We went to the Dutch still life section of the Ashmolean. A quirky choice, but a trip down memory lane because daughter was fascinated by them, particularly all the ones that have a half peeled lemon in them, when I took her when she was about 10. Bodleian is on my bucket list, @MikeyBikey , but these days you have to pre-book a guided tour if you want to see everything. 
Managed to rein in my retail therapy and just bought a cheap throw and a pair of bootie slippers in Primark to keep me warm when I’m watching TV. Does this mean I am officially old?


----------



## 42istheanswer

I hope they turn up nice and early today @Gwynn and then get on with admitting her


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.0 this morning on fingerprick. Libre said 7.4 then 7.1 about 10 minutes later. So reasonably close given acceptable ranges.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.0 here. No 3am or 6am spikes, perfect! Until tomorrow...

Good grief @Gwynn! I hope you get some response from the non-responsive team today.

You’re only officially old @Robin when you take your new blanket out for the day and sit with it covering your knees in a car park, overlooking a nice view, with a flask of tea...don’t forget your headscarf (to cover your curlers).


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> You’re only officially old @Robin when you take your new blanket out for the day and sit with it covering your knees in a car park, overlooking a nice view, with a flask of tea...don’t forget your headscarf (to cover your curlers).


Oh I’ve already got a tartan travelling rug for the car.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 this morning.

@Gwynn i hope they come out early and things get sorted quickly. Just keep ringing, make a nuisance of yourself, tell them everything. Take care of yourself.


----------



## gll

6.3 for me.

Massage was lovely yesterday and my neck and my shoulder feels a lot less full of tension and pain. Calling it a win 

Today we have someone coming out to look at a damp wall. There's probably cracks in the render that will need to be repaired. One bonus about renting, I don't get stuck with the bill  

Hope you all have a great day today 

@Gwynn no words mate, just hugs x


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.1. 
Nasty grey morning. Too wobbly to do much yesterday so did the Aldi run and managed to emerge with zero carb selection - they were short of all sorts of thing so had to then do Tescos where I was equally abstemious. Feeling much better this morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A +10% (approx.) HS today at 5.7. My bizarre supper worked out. I had been waiting around most of the day which seems to drain one of energy so could not be  bothered with real cooking. So I mixed snack pots of spaghetti hoops and (no addd sugar) beans, and added 1oz grated cheddar. Microwaved for 75 seconds, stirred and microwaved again. On Masterchef it would Hoopla Beans with Cheese Strands. Quite tasty and followed by a manderin.


----------



## Eternal422

7.5 this morning, not bad after failing Guess The Carbs on Debbie’s Famous Scones cream tea yesterday at Hatton Top Lock (did the flight in 3 hours 20mins sharing with a genuinely lovely couple of continuous cruisers who sold up and bought their bought 7 years ago when retiring).

Decided the best we can do is get to central Birmingham now with the weather and limited daylight hours.  That’s still 11 hours away, but a reasonable couple of days.

@Gwynn - really hope you get somewhere today!  Really feel for you!

@ColinUK - sounds like at last you are getting somewhere.  Enjoyed reading your summary of how an MRI works, fascinating stuff!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MrPixels

5.2 this morning...


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all. Very happy with 6.4 this morning after a good day yesterday. The morning numbers are definitely creeping down and this is the lowest since August.  I have had NO sweet things in the evenings since Sunday and don't seem to be craving them too much. My sensible head has definitely been switched back on and I'm really enjoying the food I do have.  Right mush dash - house viewing at 10am, which is much too early and I'm still in my dressing gown. Have a good day everyone and @Gwynn we are all thinking of you and sending virtual {{{HUGS}}} xxx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @MrPixels on that House Special. My reading this morning was 5.8. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. Need to hobble to the pharmacy to pick up meds and then working from home for a bit today. Other than that nothing too much going on here.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.3 for me this wet and windy morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the dot for me.

Wouldn't mind the rain stopping for a bit but I suppose the reservoirs are replenishing.

Have as good a day as your circumstances permit.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 6.9 for me this morning but I was in the 13s most of the night until I eventually woke up enough to inject a correction. Annoyingly I first woke up at 2am on 13.0 and I logged in my Libre reader that I injected a 4 unit correction but I have no recollection of doing so and my levels were at 13.6 two and a half hours later so I clearly hadn't injected it. Settled on 3.5 units instead but 4 probably would have been the right decision. We had a late evening takeaway after a trip to the local theatre with Ian last night. I injected 4 units for a chicken kebab with salad, so really disappointing that I ended up so high through the night but I am nicely down in the 5s now and TIR doesn't seem to have taken too much of a hit as still 91% for the past 7 days. 

Congratulations to @MrPixels on attaining the nominated optimum waking reading this morning otherwise known as a House Special. 

@Gwynn. Hope the team are with you now and resolving the situation. Keep us updated when you can. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this horrible morning. Rain teaming down 5.3 for me this morning had to make a few adjustments with my insulin intake Was one unit to one carb . Now take double with main evening meal . Have to do this over winter months as not as active. Have a good day folks


----------



## MrPixels

rebrascora said:


> It was a 6.9 for me this morning but I was in the 13s most of the night until I eventually woke up enough to inject a correction. Annoyingly I first woke up at 2am on 13.0 and I logged in my Libre reader that I injected a 4 unit correction but I have no recollection of doing so and my levels were at 13.6 two and a half hours later so I clearly hadn't injected it. Settled on 3.5 units instead but 4 probably would have been the right decision. We had a late evening takeaway after a trip to the local theatre with Ian last night. I injected 4 units for a chicken kebab with salad, so really disappointing that I ended up so high through the night but I am nicely down in the 5s now and TIR doesn't seem to have taken too much of a hit as still 91% for the past 7 days.
> 
> Congratulations to @MrPixels on attaining the nominated optimum waking reading this morning otherwise known as a House Special.
> 
> @Gwynn. Hope the team are with you now and resolving the situation. Keep us updated when you can. (((HUGS)))


Aww shucks... thanks


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.

5.3 this morning after a brilliant night's sleep, but lots of very realistic odd dreams! e.g. being at sea on a cabin cruiser that's broken down with a storm on the horizon and an evil seaman trying to scupper the boat.

Hubby gone off to play taxi service for lunch guests, so I have about 5 mins peace!

@MrPixels well done on the HS.

@Gwynn, oh my dear... what a nightmare for you.  Glad your Daughter got through to the crisis team and a visit is scheduled today.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Wannie

well done on the HS @MrPixels 
@Gwynn sincerely hope that there has been some progress for you and your wife today 

4.8 for me this morning at 7 am after a night of little sleep and hours spent soothing a teething baby, laid in bed until she woke at 8 am, bless her she's such a darling usually these teeth must be really bothering her.
hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.0 and for the first time ever since being diagnosed, managed a chippy tea last night perfectly , i managed to stay in target the whole time and overnight.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Distinctly chilly here this a.m. 
BG 4.9. Definitely feeling much better after a 2nd idle day.
Hope everyone has a good day and @Gwynn has at last got the help so desperately needed.


----------



## harbottle

First morning reading for a while, and it was 5.3

Forgot to take the Metformin yesterday (Again). Given that the GP said I could stop it if I wanted, I'm wondering just what effect 500mg is having.

Got a few problems to solve in the s/ware project I'm leading, and it's getting a bit stressful as it's close to manufacturing (Mass manufacturing!) and the end customer has been very poor with the requirements (i.e. something gets put together and they're 'oh, we meant we this, not that!') I swear it was a stressful period last year that triggered the Big D, as it around the same time I started to feel unwell!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4 

hoping @Gwynn you’ve finally got the help your wife needs 
then you can look after yourself to 

I’m looking forward to the weekend


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a nice round 6 and a unicorn day. I’ve had three this week, I must be cured! Unfortunately, that’s not why, my stomach is really playing up and so my food intake ( quantity as well as food types) has to be restricted. 100% days is the reward. At least something good has come out of my dodgy gastric system!

Zara day today, I wonder what gems she’ll come out with. We found a Santa hat in a cupboard the other day. I asked her if she knew what Santa did, I was alluding to coming down the chimney, bringing presents etc. she said “ Ho, Ho, Ho!”  She’s been here before!

Have a fabulous Friday all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. Still missing the dawn rise. Not that I'm complaining, it’s just rather strange to see a ski slope down, then a flat line from 4am when you’re used to seeing a washing line shape overnight.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 6.3

Quiet day today, just needing a quick trip into town first thing to get the bits I forgot to add to the tesco delivery.
Will make a pot of soup when I get home and empty my hallway so it can be painted at the weekend.

Daughter ordered me a d kit case for my xmas yesterday from the DUK shop 
https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/products/myabetic-banting-wallet-paradise-blue-vat-relief
Some cracking deals on there at the mo as they have a sale on and the myabetic range is sooo nice (I have the brandy backpack already). 

Hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.8 here.

Got a busy day today. Pack for my weekend away, go to Welsh class, then this evening I’m singing (performing  ) with the Welsh learners’ choir before being “awarded” my Welsh for Adults GCSE certificate with all the other learners - did I really sign up for this? I didn’t even go to my degree ceremony...I’d best write an acceptance speech just in case.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning from Earlswood this morning and a 7.2 for me.  This is definitely a better route into Birmingham.  Just a straight lock-free run today into Gas Street Basin, about 5 hours or so plus a stop for diesel, water and pump out.

Doing ok ish with Guess The Carb on pub dinners which is prompting me to review my carb counting skills.  At home I tend to stick to very similar meals and I know almost exactly how many carbs and also getting better at timing the bolus thanks to the Libre showing me.

@Gwynn - hope you have now got the help needed for your wife and your stress levels are reducing now.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

8.9 this morning. Only reason I can think of is really poor sleep even by my standards. 

Or maybe it was the caramel covered chocolate brownie? Nah it’s gotta be the sleep.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> 8.9 this morning. Only reason I can think of is really poor sleep even by my standards.
> 
> Or maybe it was the caramel covered chocolate brownie? Nah it’s gotta be the sleep.


Yep, definitely poor sleep as I believe brownies are exempt from carbs?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A dreadful 11.8. I overtreated my slam-dunk hypo yesterday evening. The problem is I always seem to dip further before I come back up! I can't take anything more sugary than JBs as I just honk glucose syrup back up (vomit emoji)!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> Yep, definitely poor sleep as I believe brownies are exempt from carbs?


Well I did shake it firmly to get rid of them!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My reading first thing this morning was 5.1.   

Dez


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning All - 6.7 for me this morning as nothing sweet again last night.  I'm on a bit of a roll with it at the moment - mind you nothing happened with my weight for a few days but I think I'm being over optimistic and expecting too much. Over at the mother-in-law's house today carrying on with bagging up her clothes for charity shop and Salvation Army. Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Bright and sunny right now, but it's been intermittently lashing down all night and this morning.  So loud in the night it woke me and I couldn't get back to sleep for at least 2 hours.

6.3 this morning despite all that.

Yesterday's lunch went down well - everyone seemed to enjoy it, even our mutual friend who is the pickiest eater alive!  Our house guest has had a change of plans forced on her and so is leaving around noon.  I guess I better start making a shopping list so I can go to the supermarket this afternoon and start sorting out the menus for the next lot who arrive on Monday.

Hoping Gwynn is OK.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s another 5.3 for me again this fine sunny morning here in Bedford.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Funny old game this diabetes. A perfectly reasonable 5.4 on the finger pre breakfast. Usual toast, usual insulin then crash. 2.7 on the libre, 2.8 on the finger. Good job I got some glucotabs yesterday.

Anyway enough of my blathering now at the dizzy heights of 4.6 and the sun is shining.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.something for me but couldn't give a stuff as bigger things to think about 

Rain been non stop and in to its 2nd day with Amber warning today and Bruce came home last night to discover there's quite a bit of water coming through at the front door  

He made it to work this morning but his mum text me not long before 9 saying the road was now closed, conflicting info though as the bus company has said they are still operating the service but terminating in the town rather than carrying on out to the hospital

Don't know how much more I can take at the moment with being unwell as well but hey ho
Xx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 4.4 for me this morning. With all the rain yesterday didn't get out after dinner for a good walk . Bloods been great for a while hit 14.5; before tea . Took a correction dose had tea and still was in the 14 range . Did get dog out for a short walk in rain last night . 13.6 before bed . Tested at 2am 3.1 treated that Tested again at 4.30 .3.4 .Got a busy day ahead so hopefully get everything back to normal . Was 97% in range till this kicked in bugger Well hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I am a bit embarrassed to post this but I am going to take some smooth to go with the rough!

The only real credit I can take for that House Special is that I opted to treat that hypo with 3 jelly babies instead of my usual 1 or 2. I even had to rummage in my handbag next to the bed to find another JB as I only had 2 on the bedside table. so it took a bit of extra effort, but paid off as I levelled out beautifully in the end. 
No idea why that hypo happened except that I increased my evening basal by one unit because the night before I was in the 13s all night and last night I had a late shared fish and chip supper with Ian which I thought I had managed great but was starting to release at bedtime, so instead of injecting a correction, I though the extra unit of Levemir would help deal with it. Fully expected to be high this morning, not hypo through the night


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora 

I spoke too soon about levels being good with the chippy tea last night. By 9.30 this morning levels rose to 15!!! I think i must have injected water with breakfast! Either that or the insulin wasn't absorbed for some reason. It dropped quickly with a correction.


----------



## Wannie

5 for me this morning at 5.30am was going to get up and catch up on some household tasks, heard rain and went back to bed until 9am been playing catch up all day.
congrats on the HS @rebrascora Hope all is ok for @Gwynn and his wife, hope everyone is having a fun friday


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.1 this morning. Went into work for a meeting, went to the client's home where it was meant to be and discovered it's Tuesday instead . Then got distracted writing up in the office and left pretty late so not had a proper lunch (I had one chocolate truffle in the office, now having some salted chickpeas as tea will be earlier than I usually have it).

Tea with my friend tonight, and the great experiment to see what my BG actually does with wine and cake - whether it stays mostly flat, dips then rises, or rises then plummets....


----------



## Kaylz

Now there's water coming in the closed air vent on the dining room window, council doesn't see either as an emergency and rain forecast every day for the coming week so goodness knows what state our house will be in by the time the council decide to get someone out to look at it! xxxx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Now there's water coming in the closed air vent on the dining room window, council doesn't see either as an emergency and rain forecast every day for the coming week so goodness knows what state our house will be in by the time the council decide to get someone out to look at it! xxxx


Oh no, sorry to hear this. Sending hugs!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Kaylz said:


> Now there's water coming in the closed air vent on the dining room window, council doesn't see either as an emergency and rain forecast every day for the coming week so goodness knows what state our house will be in by the time the council decide to get someone out to look at it! xxxx



Sorry to hear that but in recent years I have found both my County Council and Town Council to be utterly useless. Over the years all three main parties have controlled the town council and they are as bad as each other. And most workers do the minimum possible whilst they wait for a better than average pension. .


----------



## Eternal422

Here we are in Birmingham (the red & blue boat on the left).  Ready to handover tomorrow to another owner to continue the journey to Middlewich.



Congratulations @rebrascora on your HS !  I must try better, once back home meals will be more predictable and easier to account for carbs, but I have enjoyed this week and some change of scenery and meals!


----------



## zippyjojo

Eternal422 said:


> Here we are in Birmingham (the red & blue boat on the left).  Ready to handover tomorrow to another owner to continue the journey to Middlewich.
> 
> View attachment 22973
> 
> Congratulations @rebrascora on your HS !  I must try better, once back home meals will be more predictable and easier to account for carbs, but I have enjoyed this week and some change of scenery and meals!


Well done - looks to be a nice evening in Birmingham too. I've now got the Rosie & Jim theme tune on my brain!


----------



## gll

zippyjojo said:


> Well done - looks to be a nice evening in Birmingham too. I've now got the Rosie & Jim theme tune on my brain!


thanks for that earworm


----------



## Bexlee

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 7.6
> 
> Libre is being accurate (waiting to hear about dexcom funding). Yesterday right before a maths test it decided not to worm and came up with the try again in ten minutes error. I asked to go to medical to check and was told “can that wait we’ve got a test?”… had I needed to I would have just walked out
> 
> I’m not expecting teachers to understand but I’m expecting not to be questioned if I need to go to medical


I have the same issue sometimes …… can’t it wait …. From people at school and I AM the teacher !!! Hope you got sorted out and the Maths test went well


----------



## Bexlee

Had a week of up and down numbers so haven’t posted and a manic work week - 1st week back after covid. About fully recovered but very tired and still a cough and painful chest at times.

Had a hypo from hell this morning at work. Lo on libre and Lo on finger prick -  No known reason. Jelly babies and orange juice didn’t touch it for quite a while. 

Spent ages this evening catching up with posts from last Sunday onwards. So much news and information. 

I’ll do a going to sleep number for a change 7.1 down arrow


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## gll

4.8/9.1 (compression low / real bg). Forgot how much fun alarms were at 4am. 
Overnight graph a little concerning. Can see my bolus from a late dinner was fine but been creeping since that was finished with.
Corrections for brekkie and a new pen tonight.

So I didn't get soup made yesterday but instead got a new blender/food processor ordered (hurrah for same day delivery from argos). Going to try that out today with the soup prep 

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.3. Been awake since 5am, got up at 6.10am. Absolutely typical, got no where to go and no one to see/ look after! Struggled getting up all week and when I don’t have to I can’t lie in. Story of my life really. But I’m going to have a lazy morning. 

@gll I’m making soup today and will use my trusty food processor to blend it. I’ve had one since I  married in 1980, it was a wedding present, I’m on my second one now, and I can honestly say it’s my most used kit. I used it yesterday to make breadcrumbs for the cod we had for tea, I’ll use it today to blend my cauli soup and I’ll use it tomorrow to make sage and onion stuffing for our chicken dinner. It’s lost some bits, ( grating blade) and some bits are cracked, I have contemplated buying a new one but it does what I want it to do. I’ve looked at others and I don’t think they’ve actually gone up in price, relatively, I’m sure my in laws paid about £50 for my Robot Chef 42 years ago! 

Have a super Saturday. 
@Michael12421 congratulations on your HS.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.5 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


Congratulations on the House Special!


----------



## gll

@eggyg Argos has £25 off the ninja one (here down to £125 - 150-199 elsewhere)
Chicken and rice soup for us today but I'm a huge fan of carrot and leek which doesn't quite get done right with the immersion stick blender. I'm all for a few chunky bits but daughter isn't  
Hoping to move more towards cooking from scratch and reducing food waste but looking for the easy ways of doing it and finding some food hacks along the way.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 5.9


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A better 8.7 for me today. Pain like stress affects my BAGs differently on different days; sometimes they go up, sometimes they go down! (looking puzzled emoji)


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.6 here.
Congrats on the HS, @Michael12421


----------



## Eternal422

7.2 for me this morning.  Pleased to report all quiet on the narrowboat, once the bars, etc. closed after midnight.  We are far enough away from Broad Street to avoid the noise from there which goes on much later!  Seems really odd being here on the boat in the middle of the city when we are used to being out in the countryside somewhere!

Congratulations @Michael12421 on your HS!

Hope everyone has a good Saturday!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 4.9 - seems as though going 100% off the carbs has curbed the upward drift although it does remove a lot of joy from the menu. 
In the utility room is a neatly shelved cupboard 2.2m high by 1.2 wide, full of cooking equipment built up over the years: food processors, juicers, electric mincer, cake tins, Yorkshire trays, baguette and bread tins, biscuit cutters, icing machine etc...It is the overspill from the kitchen pan and equipment drawers/cupboards. I try not to look...
Sorry to hear about all the invasive rain in England -  yesterday was sunny here and today looks promising. A Welsh weather win for once. Assembled the wood chipper yesterday evening with help from Alex (too heavy for me given recent complaining ticker) and happily processed the last of the thorn from behind the stables. Much more eco than burning it.
I do not see an update from @Gwynn - has anyone heard?
Wishing everyone a weekend of miraculous in target happiness.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 4.9 - seems as though going 100% off the carbs has curbed the upward drift although it does remove a lot of joy from the menu.
> In the utility room is a neatly shelved cupboard 2.2m high by 1.2 wide, full of cooking equipment built up over the years: food processors, juicers, electric mincer, cake tins, Yorkshire trays, baguette and bread tins, biscuit cutters, icing machine etc...It is the overspill from the kitchen pan and equipment drawers/cupboards. I try not to look...
> Sorry to hear about all the invasive rain in England -  yesterday was sunny here and today looks promising. A Welsh weather win for once. Assembled the wood chipper yesterday evening with help from Alex (too heavy for me given recent complaining ticker) and happily processed the last of the thorn from behind the stables. Much more eco than burning it.
> I do not see an update from @Gwynn - has anyone heard?
> Wishing everyone a weekend of miraculous in target happiness.


Nope nothing yet from @Gwynn 
I’m hoping he’ll be on here over the weekend to give us an update and also see the outpouring of affection there is for him and for his wife.


----------



## Sitosea

8.5 for me this morning.  Too many biscuits yesterday.


----------



## Bexlee

Up early ! 10.1 
Have a good day.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning weekend just tested and 7.1 

first woke at 05:45 have dozed a few times this morning, first load of washing is on, back to bed with first cup of tea now.

hope everybody has a great day, stay dry (if you can) 
and those of us lucky enough to have weekends off, has a relaxing weekend


----------



## MrPixels

5.1 this morning, will be interesting to see in a couple of hours whether there's a spike after a one egg omelette, with half a small avocado, mushrooms and a few slices chorizo for breakfast...


----------



## MrPixels

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 5.3 this morning after a brilliant night's sleep, but lots of very realistic odd dreams! e.g. being at sea on a cabin cruiser that's broken down with a storm on the horizon and an evil seaman trying to scupper the boat.
> 
> Hubby gone off to play taxi service for lunch guests, so I have about 5 mins peace!
> 
> @MrPixels well done on the HS.
> 
> @Gwynn, oh my dear... what a nightmare for you.  Glad your Daughter got through to the crisis team and a visit is scheduled today.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1 after a JB to stop a low. 

Congrats on the HS @Michael12421, nicely done.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Michael12421 on that HS. I just missed it again with a 5.1. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7

I think the maths test went ok. That is one of my worst subjects.

I was asked by my head of year yesterday if I wouldn’t mind talking to the new diabetic in year 7. I said of course I’d talk to them.

I didn’t think to ask if they were newly diagnosed or just new to the school


----------



## Gwynn

The situation is not yet resolved. I may hear the result of her latest assessment today. I will keep you posted.

And

BG this morning at 4am was 5.2 !!!!!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly wide of the mark 7.7 due to treating a nocturnal hypo. No hypos for ages then two within 24 hours. Better watch out for the third if they are behaving like busses.

Shopping and snooker watching today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.0 for this morning. Wet morning at that . Well see what today brings. Have a good day folks


----------



## Lucyr

Morning all. Been feeling a bit better the last couple of days, so going to do some batch cooking and go swimming again later on. Which gives me the morning to sort bg out for it, better get testing and jabbing as it feels a bit high. Had my a1c done yesterday along with all the other tests, some results back yesterday and some will be back Monday. Did a guess the a1c thread for that as the result was back same day, impressed with the speed


----------



## rebrascora

7.9 the first time I woke up. Jabbed 1.5 units of Fiasp and my Levemir and went back to sleep and woke to a much better 4.9. It just makes me happier starting the day on a good number. 

Delighted to see @Michael12421 get a House Special this morning and @Gwynn too I see. Congrats to you both. I hope it lifted your spirits a little bit. Goodness knows you need any little positivity at the moment. Hope you get some resolution soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.6 for me today and that’s after a 12.2 at bedtime last night, no more bacon sandwiches in the evening for me.


----------



## 42istheanswer

4.8 on Libre2 when I woke properly, results of last night's tea experiment below:



2 small peaks in the afternoon from snacks rather than lunch. Then about 6pm low carb main meal for tea (salmon and veg - estimated 9g carbs), followed by wine and that last apple at 7.40pm is a piece of caramel cake with white chocolate ganache (37g). So in the immediate aftermath of wine then cake pretty much flat, then a gradual drop over late evening/overnight. Friend is going to come to mine to repeat the experiment in 9 days


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hello All

After chatting with @ColinUK this morning, thank you Colin for thinking about me, I have let my diabetes management slide due my increasing depression, anxiety and stress, much of the stress has been work related.

Just checking in to say hi to you all, congratulations on all those HS that have been achieved.  I have been following all your stories, good and bad, ups and downs, just felt I had no right to come on here when I wasn’t bothering about my numbers.

Although The black dog on my back is still a snapping, snarling, growling creature, a dog so big it makes Scooby-doo look small, I have started to engage with the world again, doctor wanted me to start running again and doing yoga again.  Thursday I went to my first yoga class in months and yesterday went out for my first solo run in ages and my furthest in that time as well.  Colin reassured me it didn’t matter if I didn’t have a waking figure to post, just post anyway.

@Gwynn - really sorry to hear how difficult it has been getting the help for your wife after reaching out for that help, which I know can be difficult to do.

Have a nice weekend all and hope the weather is better where you guys are, it is very grey here in South West Essex.

Take care everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased to see you back @Grannylorraine and don't worry about not having readings to post, it's not mandatory and there are others here who don't, but still like to comment on stuff or just say hello and it is just good to see friends here daily, so please make a habit of posting even if it is just to say hello, especially if you are already lurking and reading our posts....
Really sorry to hear that work is causing you so much stress. You doctor is right of course that exercising is as good for mental health as physical but motivating yourself can be really hard, especially when you are feeling down, so a big WELL DONE for getting out to a yoga class and a run as well! I managed to get a few miles in yesterday, albeit after dark and I do feel better for it today and I really must keep at it. Hope to see you posting more regularly. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I have contemplated buying a new one but it does what I want it to do. I’ve looked at others and I don’t think they’ve actually gone up in price, relatively, I’m sure my in laws paid about £50 for my Robot Chef 42 years ago!


I bought my food processor in 1981/2 in Dubai as they were much cheaper there than in the UK at the time.  It was murder lugging it home in this large box, but determination wins!  It's still going strong though the original cream colour is now a nasty mustard!  Meantime I've had numerous blenders that haven't lasted long.  The current stick blender has lasted longer than most, but half the unnecessary attachments (e.g. potato masher etc) are broken.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, this grey and gloomy day in the Duchy.

6.4 this morning after an alert waking me at 04:38.  Treated with 1 JB, half a stem ginger cookie and a 1.5 hour -20% temp basal.  Dunno what's going on, I seem to be constantly low despite reducing doses and basals.  Most people need less insulin in summer, I seem to be very contrary!

Having a day off cooking today as we're having left-over cottage pie from the freezer tonight.

@42istheanswer what an amazing line on that graph.... wish I could get one like that!

@Gwynn and @Michael12421 many congratulations on your HSs.  Also @rebrascora on yours yesterday.

@Lucyr glad to see you are feeling a bit bettr.

@Grannylorraine It's really good to see you posting again.... huge hugs, I think you are very very brave.   As @rebrascora  says, you don't have to tell us your numbers, but just be here for us to support you how and where we can.

@Gwynn I am so sorry there's no further progress with the Crisis people, but hopefully their assessment might take things further?

Meantime all have a good day!


----------



## ColinUK

@Grannylorraine It’s always a pleasure chatting with you xx


----------



## freesia

@Gwynn congrats on the HS. I hope you get the help you need from the assessment.

@Grannylorraine welcome back. Its good to hear from you. Sorry you're struggling with things. 

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Northerner

Grannylorraine said:


> Hello All
> 
> After chatting with @ColinUK this morning, thank you Colin for thinking about me, I have let my diabetes management slide due my increasing depression, anxiety and stress, much of the stress has been work related.
> 
> Just checking in to say hi to you all, congratulations on all those HS that have been achieved.  I have been following all your stories, good and bad, ups and downs, just felt I had no right to come on here when I wasn’t bothering about my numbers.
> 
> Although The black dog on my back is still a snapping, snarling, growling creature, a dog so big it makes Scooby-doo look small, I have started to engage with the world again, doctor wanted me to start running again and doing yoga again.  Thursday I went to my first yoga class in months and yesterday went out for my first solo run in ages and my furthest in that time as well.  Colin reassured me it didn’t matter if I didn’t have a waking figure to post, just post anyway.
> 
> @Gwynn - really sorry to hear how difficult it has been getting the help for your wife after reaching out for that help, which I know can be difficult to do.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all and hope the weather is better where you guys are, it is very grey here in South West Essex.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Really good to hear from you again @Grannylorraine  I'm so sorry to hear that you have been struggling {{{HUGS}}} It's great to hear that you are 'getting back into the world' - making the stresses of work a much smaller part of your life is a very good move  Kudos to @ColinUK too, for helping  - Colin, you are such a lovely guy


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 2.5.  Mug of tea and 4 biscuits


----------



## harbottle

First morning reading for a while - 5.0


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 7.3


----------



## Eternal422

7.0 for me this morning.  Failed last night’s Guess The Carbs game for our end of holiday Chinese takeaway, ended up with a 3.9 which of course I over-treated and got a 14 before drifting back down overnight to this mornings 7.  Oh well, back to normal routines now and will concentrate more on things!  Oh, my bolus pen cartridge carrier broke in the same place it had before, more superglue needed!  It also prompts me to call the GP tomorrow to get a couple of replacements as these old pens look to be on their way out!  Will try and get a spare as well as it’s made me realise just how reliant I am on them!

Strange to be back home having handed the boat over to another one of the owners in Birmingham yesterday.  It was a very different week for us but really fun!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.3 here, the mystery of the missing Dawn effect continues.


----------



## Barrowman

Greetings, it’s a 5.3 for me this gloomy morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, ashamed to admit a shocking 10.0 this morning
But not suppressingly really, after a rather unhealthy evening meal yesterday,
plus just realised I missed some of my Meds yesterday
on a Saturday, I take a weekly injection (Trulicity)
plus my evening Insulin yesterday Im thinking I also missed that one 

Yesterday turned out to be quite a busy day for me, not the relaxing one I had planned.
I had agreed previously to go out in the morning to help ou a friend,
then in the afternoon / evening was trying to do do some DIY, as I desperately needed to try and put right someones previously done bodge job.

Great to see @Grannylorraine posted yesterday, sorry to hear you've been struggling recently.
@Gwynn hoping the assessment you finally got brings the long awaited help needed 

I’m hopeful for a quick chat (possibly a video call)
with my Brother & Sister at some point today

have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A slightly less than ideal 9.8. My casserole and rice was too nice!


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 not much else to report


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 7.7 for me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Nothing for me to report, was determined to test when I woke up, think bateries have gone in my meter while I haven’t been using it.  

Was supposed to ru today but weather has stopped that, but going to start my Christmas cakes, then once they are in the oven I will do an exercise from my app and then 3 hrs of yoga this afternoon.

Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me first thing today. 
Was going to go out for a walk but it's too bloomin' cold and wet. So I'll do today's AZED crossword and exercise the old brain instead. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 

Slept in - 5.3 today. Beautiful sunny morning. Gardening on agenda.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## gll

Grannylorraine said:


> Nothing for me to report, was determined to test when I woke up, think bateries have gone in my meter while I haven’t been using it.


I'm 99% sure I can get free replacement batteries with my tee2 meter on their website. Might be worth checking if yours does it before ordering more.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5 today. Really manic Olio collection last night, still a few people lined up to come but I will be taking a lot of bread to church to try to get rid of it too....


----------



## eggyg

Evening all! 6.1 and a mega, mega lie in ( for me). Woke at 5 for the loo, slept until 7, loo trip. Got back into bed. 8.45!  I must have needed it.

Lovely autumnal day already, as was yesterday, we had a lovely 5.5 mile muddy walk, today just staying home. Ironing awaits unfortunately, then a roast chicken dinner. Last roast until Christmas I think. 

Have a great day all. 
Nice to see you back @Grannylorraine, keep coming back even if it’s just for all the crazy craic! @Gwynn hope things are moving on. Hugs.


----------



## MrPixels

5.2 this morning. Trying to get my head around my BS going down to 3.9 two hours after I had breakfast yesterday.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.3 for me this morning.. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 7.9 on the libre but a more respectable 6.2 on the finger. 

Not too sure what I'm doing today but the snooker final will be involved at some stage.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - blue skies, will they last?

7.3 for which I am grateful as it could have been worse!  Couldn't eat all my dinner last night, so was unsurprised to be 3.2 at bedtime.  Ate 2 x JB and half a ginger cookie + put on a -25% temp basal.  4.5 when I went to bed.  I was woken at 1:30 by Julian who said I was grunting so loud he could hear me downstairs where he was reading.  In my dream I was trying to kick a lot of white splodges into a line - don't ask!!!  BG 2.0 and no alarm had woken me which was odd as the reader was only a ft from my face on the bedside table.  I was completely confused and it took me a while to think to take a reading.  Anyway, it took nearly an hour to come out of it, with numerous JBs, cookies and lastly a cup of sugary tea before I was over 4 and happy to sleep again.  J was lovely running round after me and makng sure I was OK.  Put on another temp basal and at one point in the night was 9.0.  Today is another day.

Lots to do today, getting spare room ready for new house guests arriving tomorrow and doing as much prep as I can for dinners the next two nights.  Fortunately have booked a table at the pub for Weds!

@Eternal422 your post reminded me - I meant to say the other day when you posted that pic of your boat on the canal in Birmingham.  Back in my early 20s (late 1960s) I used to go to a disco on that canal-side.  It was called the "Opposite Lock" and it was very much the "in place".  I imagine it's long gone now.

@Grannylorraine have a good day and enjoy the yoga.

@Gwynn hope you have that assessment in your hands now.

@ColinUK I think @Northerner is right... you are a lovely chap.  This place wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Eternal422

Pattidevans said:


> @Eternal422 your post reminded me - I meant to say the other day when you posted that pic of your boat on the canal in Birmingham.  Back in my early 20s (late 1960s) I used to go to a disco on that canal-side.  It was called the "Opposite Lock" and it was very much the "in place".  I imagine it's long gone now.


That’s interesting!  Apparently it became Bobby Browns and I found some mention of it being renovated and opened as a venue again, but not sure what it is now.  The name “opposite lock” apparently came from the original owner who was an average racing driver (according to the internet search!) and got its name from the racing term “opposite lock” even though at the time it was by a lock on the canal.


----------



## Lily123

Good afternoon- forgot to post earlier but 9:30 - 8.7


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning and I think you can say I was "sugar surfing" on the red sea last night  ....9 jelly babies to get me through the night and what is particularly strange/interesting is that I took no evening basal insulin (or bolus) at all, so those dips are pretty much down to my muscles sucking the glucose out of my blood stream because I have increased my exercise the last few days.
Anyway, I am posting my graph..... not proud of it.... but important to show the less than good, as well as the ones we are really happy with, so that people see that we don't get perfect results all the time.
I should also say that in reality I wasn't in the red nearly as much as it appears because Libre consistently reads 1mmol lower than BG but I will admit that I didn't test any of these hypos, I just ate my JBs and went back to sleep. With not having any active insulin in my system I really didn't think it would keep happening. Thankfully whilst my body wakes me up, I don't feel particularly bad and I don't get sweaty at these levels, so once I have chewed my JBs I am back off to sleep within seconds.... and no hypo hangover this morning.  Lucky, I know...


Congratulations to @MrPixels on achieving another House Special. 
I wouldn't worry overly about the odd high 3 reading when you are not using medication. Firstly it could easily be a 4. something, because the accuracy of your meter isn't as precise as the decimal place suggests but also non-diabetics can and do get sub 4 readings. What did you have for breakfast and did you perhaps walk or do other exercise afterwards to help drop your levels?

@Michael12421 Hope your levels are back in range and stable now.


----------



## Pattidevans

Eternal422 said:


> That’s interesting!  Apparently it became Bobby Browns and I found some mention of it being renovated and opened as a venue again, but not sure what it is now.  The name “opposite lock” apparently came from the original owner who was an average racing driver (according to the internet search!) and got its name from the racing term “opposite lock” even though at the time it was by a lock on the canal.


Oh, interesting!  I had always thought it was to do with being on the canal opposite a lock!  Ha ha.  There were lots of "proper" night clubs in Birmingham in those days.  The Cedar Club, the Rum Runner etc.  All of which had gambling and showcased up and coming talent.  I saw Lulu, Georgie Fame and the blue flames and Unit 4 + 2 at these clubs, but the Opposite Lock and the Elbow Room were just discos.  The same people like me did the rounds, e.g. Thurs was the Lock, Saturday was the Elbow Room.... etc etc.


----------



## zippyjojo

Hello All. Didn't post yesterday as went down to Bath for the day to the theatre with my daughter. My morning reading was 6.7 and this morning was 6.2 so very happy with both of those.  Had a lovely day yesterday with delicious lunch and a few spoonfuls of daughter's ice cream in the interval.  When we came out she was keen to go into the shops (it was a matinee) but luckily I said I would rather get the train back home - thank goodness as we suddenly found there was a rail strike (nothing mentioned earlier in the day and I hadn't thought to look ) and the last train was leaving at 5.13pm. The platform was absolutely rammed by the time the train came in but luckily we were at the front and the door stopped right in front of us.  We had to stand all the way to Didcot but was so relieved as otherwise would have had to stay in Bath overnight - ridiculous that there was no mention of it earlier in the day and there must have been people who were completely stuck.  My Mum came over last night to watch Strictly and I'm a Celeb and then stayed the night.  This morning I had my first Scar Tissue massage which was absolutely brilliant and I'm so pleased to have found out about it. The practitioner was incredibly knowledgeable and explained all about what would have been done to me when they operated and basically no wonder I've had so many weird knotted, tethered feelings ever since.  She worked on me incredibly gently for nearly and hour and has given me some homework to do and I'm seeing her again in a month.  Have a lovely rest of the weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Wannie

5.2 for me this morning at 4.15 am, yes I was awake and soothing my granddaughter who is still cutting teeth, and a 5.4 at 8.30am before breakfast.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> This morning I had my first Scar Tissue massage which was absolutely brilliant


That’s sounds interesting. Never heard of that. Does it help internal scarring or just external? It is probably far too late for me now though.


----------



## Andrew110758

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


From me, the answer is "pick a number".


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today  Coldest morning of the year so far!  0.3C/32.5F


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## ColinUK

6.5


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.4. Forecast foul - heavy rain most of the day. Hope it is better where you are!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.5 
more respectable than yesterday 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Update:

Well the crisis team sent a senior member of their team to assess my wife last Thursday. It was a very thorough assessment leaving nothing out. Very tough and yet very gentle but very long.

My wife did really well. Calm, sensible, some reasoning. It was clear that things were not right but no danger to herself or others. I learned more about her in the 2 hour assessment than I have in 36 years of being married to her. And for the first time she was actually listening and understood me better.

The assessor made his conclusions known to me privately after the assessment and basically said that there was no way my wife could be hospitalised and that following discussions with the rest of the team , would recommend discharging her.

Following the assessment my wife was a changed person having, she said, realised so many things. She has been reasonably fine since,. There are still some issues but her monsters seem to have been put back in the cupboard.

The assessor came back on Saturday last and did another short interview and then concluded that my wife would now be discharged.

And that was it. For now things seem better but I sit on a time bomb....

Incredibly BG this morning 5.2 !!!!
And my blood pressure had dropped back to normal once the storm had passed too. It had been very high.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.4.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn. I hope things stay settled with your wife.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## gll

Morning all 4.7

Alarms been going off all night. I've managed to nail the worst possible sensor placement for laying on it I think. Turned into a boy who cried wolf night where only once I was actually heading low out of the 4 alarms. When I'm not laying on it, its pretty accurate so it has some redeeming qualities .

Got a few parcels arriving today and daughter's new glasses are in at the opticians so will have to navigate delivery times and pop into town and collect them.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 and it’s a cold one here too. I’m thinking we may get a lovely sunrise. 

Nothing planned at all today, a bit of cooking and domestic things. Exciting. We’ve a really busy week next week so am quite happy just pootling about these next few days. 

@Gwynn hope things remain calm, seems like your wife was glad to maybe unburden and have an expert to listen to her. Hoping this is a new chapter for you both. Have the team given you any pointers or advice to help you both? Congratulations on your HS too. 

Have a grand day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.8 here, despite knocking a whole unit off basal last night to compensate for a couple of glasses of red wine (and that means going down from 3 units to 2, so quite a percentage decrease).


----------



## Leodis Redding

Good morning.

9.7, which is my second lowest morning reading since I got the Gluconavii on 9 Nov. Clearly there is a lot of work still to do.

I feel that good things are happening. I'm getting on with Nutracheck's Calorie Counter+ app. I walked 11 miles in the countryside yesterday, starting from the village of Ripley near Harrogate. 

Regards
Rick


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 by fingerprick, 4.3 on Libre2 (after compression low when I first woke).

@Gwynn congratulations on  your HS and I hope things continue to go more smoothly with your wife now


----------



## Lucyr

12.9 this morning. Better than the 33+ last night. Temperature was high last night, but back to normal today, still got sore throat and a cold.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A much better 5.7 for me.today!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 4.9 for me this chilly morning with showers predicted for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gwynn

Pointers? Advice? Help?.... no.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice middle-of-the-road 5.5 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this very frosty morning 5 3 for me today . See what today brings Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 on the libre for me which would probably translate to somewhere in the mid 5 s.

Cracking game of snooker last night. Looked like it would be all wrapped up by 9 but kept the khskel household enthralled until 11:30

Let's see if Harry Kane wears his one love armband today and if he gets booked for doing so. 

Apart from that it's rehearsal again.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, well yesterday's blue skies lasted all of 10 minutes.  Similar today  with dire warnings of heavy rain and high winds for Devon and Cornwall. What on earth can we do with our house guests if the weather is awful????

7.8 this morning after another alarming night  Went off at 1 am saying I was 4.1 and going low, but the graph said I'd been in the red for the last hour or so???????  Time to adjust basal down again.

Congrats @Gwynn for the HS.  Hope the assessment has been good for both you and your wife and that the monsters can be kept at the back of the cupboard for a good long time.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> That’s sounds interesting. Never heard of that. Does it help internal scarring or just external? It is probably far too late for me now though.


Absolutely internal - in fact that's the main purpose of it.  By the way - I saw an advert in the shop window in Askham, Cumbria for Scar Tissue work so it looks like there's someone up your way


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning (?) everyone - 6.5 here for me this morning which I'm very happy with.  I can't believe the difference in the weather here today with torrential rain. I've already lit the stove!  Yesterday we had a lovely time at the Yearling parade for a local horse race trainer who has stables above our village.  We're the only non-horsey people who go but it's fascinating.  She shows all their one year olds and says how they're getting on and what she's expecting they'll turn out like and obviously lots of them are up for sale to then be kept there and trained by her so most of the other guests have hopefully got their cheque books with them. We had a yummy lunch afterwards - mine was veggie lasagne and I found out afterwards it was from Cook and it was SO good - packed full of spinach and other real veg and I will definitely be getting it at some point to keep in the freezer, especially as my daughter's boyfriend is vegetarian.  Anyway - hope you have a lovely day everyone and don't get too soggy. @Gwynn I'm so pleased that things have settled down since that appointment. It would be interesting to know if they've given you a number to call if you need them again because you were in a crisis, even if things are sorted now. xxx


----------



## rebrascora

7.7 for me when I first woke up having gone to bed on 8.9 with a 2 unit Levemir increase, despite the fact I hypoed the night before with no Levemir but I did reduce my morning dose by 2 units yesterday which seemed to work out well through the day. I didn't get as much exercise yesterday than the previous 2 days and I just knew I was going to need some overnight basal, so I think 2 units was a pretty good decision. Anyway, I didn't fancy starting the day in the 7s so I jabbed my morning Levemir and a 1 unit Fiasp correction and went back to sleep and then woke up considerably later than intended  on a nice 4.5.

@Pattidevans How about a good board game? We have one called Nostalgia which would probably be right up your street considering the long history you have with these friends.

@Gwynn Pleased to hear that this final assessment has helped your wife and things are calmer and hope they remain like that for the foreseeable future. Can you use the stuff you learned about her during the session to help to keep her stable. Improving your communication with each other will help her feel more safe and secure and could help keep the monsters at bay.
Oh!... and many congrats on another House Special.

@Michael12421 Concerned to see you get another low reading. Perhaps you need to consider a Toujeo reduction if you haven't already. I know you probably feel OK at those levels but that in itself is a worry. Hope you brought them up quickly with some sweets.


----------



## Eternal422

7.7 for me this morning - back to work after a lovely relaxing week on the narrowboat!  Oh well, hopefully I can get my pesky BG back under control now!  Did ok at breakfast with just a spike of 9.2, but then it crept up to 13.4 before lunch .  Hoping I haven’t gone all bolus rage on it as it is now 9.7 and dropping.

Only had to wait just over 30 mins on the phone for the GP health centre about new insulin pen to replace my broken one (temporary fix with superglue for the cartridge carrier is holding for now).  Doctor is due to call back this afternoon so should get a script then to pick up later hopefully.  Planning to ask for a couple of Novopen 6s to replace my 10 year + pens.

Got my replacement sensor from Abbott yesterday as well - it had been delivered to our neighbour last Thursday whilst we were away - just two days after completing the online form.  They have asked for the faulty sensor to be returned, not sure what they’ll get from it as it just seems the filament went in bent, maybe the applicator was at fault, but anyway a quick walk to the postbox to return it today.  Maybe they ask for faulty sensor returns at random to check that people are telling the truth and not selling them and then asking for a new sensor?

@Gwynn so glad you had a fruitful assessment meeting and that the storm has passed.  Hopefully you are both in smooth waters now.  Your HS today must be a good sign! 

Stay dry everyone and have a good day!


----------



## Wannie

@Gwynn pleased to read that things are a bit more settled for you and your wife now, congratulations on the HS

5.3 this morning for me despite the fact that my beautiful granddaughters have shared with me their cold bug, spent most of night coughing. Ah well joys of grandparenting


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 

@Gwynn  Fingers crossed that your wife remains calm for the foreseeable, and that you can both take what you need from the assessment and continue to be open with each other about fears and needs.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.3 for me. Tired this morning.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Storm passed but, no, my mobile phone broke (couldn't charge. Took it to a mender. Charge port broken), had to buy another one. Well, after 300 years its time for an upgrade...

My old phone...



And my new phone?



Should see me through another 300 years at least

All good otherwise

BG a whopping 5.6 this morning adter a bit of faffing about before taking the reading and a bit of indulgence yesterday.

BP back into the normal range.

We have decided to celebrate thanksgiving on Thursday. It's a really good thing from America. Our meal will be mixed grill with fillet steak as the central part. Looking forward to it.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.  5.2 today. 

Cold but cloud cover much reduced - hoping for at least some sun after yesterday.

Have a good day.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here, ooh er. Reduced basal by half a unit last night.
Thought I'd broken my ipad, the sound wouldn’t work. Eventually worked out that maybe spilling milk all over it at breakfast yesterday wasn’t the best thing for it, some had got into the headphone socket, so it thought it had headphones plugged in permanently. (It would work if I really did plug some in). It seems to have dried out overnight and is working again, phew! I’m welded to my ipad, but not so far as having to go round permanently attached to it with headphones.


----------



## eggyg

Morning good folks. 5.9 on this dark morning, got quite the surprise when I woke and it was 7.15, thought it must still have been the middle of the night! 

Off out walking today, just local,  but it’s a long one, we haven’t done it for ages, it’s our infamous three rivers city walk. Need to be out by 10am at the latest as it will take at least six hours, we do dawdle at times, and lots of photos will be taken by Mr Eggy. I’ve made cheese and onion pasties for our picnic especially, as much easier to handle than a sandwich when you’ve got cold hands. Those Cornish knew exactly what they were doing all those years ago.

Have a great day all. 
Congratulations @TinaD on your HS.
@Gwynn enjoy playing with your new phone, mine is two cans with a piece of string joining them together. It’s quite eye catching, lots of people stare when I’m using it!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  11.8 here...you all know this song: whooa, the BG cokey, whooa, the BG cokey, up, down, up, down, tearing my hair out.   At least I’ve got a pump now (very lucky, I know) to deal with the BG shenanigans.  

Had a lovely weekend in London with my mum - we managed to get all her grandkids (my nieces n nephew) together for a meal at my brother’s flat. Lots of fun. Had to book a coach for the return journey cos of the strike - which wasn’t in the news, weird. Maybe I imagined it.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> mine is two cans with a piece of string joining them together. It’s quite eye catching, lots of people stare when I’m using it!



An iCan 2! Wow.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.0 this morning. According to the forecast on my phone's weather app there's a chance it won't rain today but it is going to stay cold.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @TinaD on that 5.2.  Mine was 5.6 today. 

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

6.9 this morning for me.  My fault as I didn’t correct the high before bed.  Oh well, today is a new day!

@rebrascora - trying a longer lead time for my breakfast bolus of porridge today, let’s see if that helps!

@Gwynn - loving the new phone!  Is there a separate shoulder bag for the battery?  

@TinaD - congratulations on your HS!


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  11.8 here...you all know this song: whooa, the BG cokey, whooa, the BG cokey, up, down, up, down, tearing my hair out.   At least I’ve got a pump now (very lucky, I know) to deal with the BG shenanigans.
> 
> Had a lovely weekend in London with my mum - we managed to get all her grandkids (my nieces n nephew) together for a meal at my brother’s flat. Lots of fun. Had to book a coach for the return journey cos of the strike - which wasn’t in the news, weird. Maybe I imagined it.


There was a strike, but just at Didcot, over a local disciplinary issue, apparently. It has quite a knock on effect on anything West Country/Wales bound. It got flagged up a few days in advance on the local village website, because we are on the Cotswold line that goes through Oxford and then Didcot, but I didn’t read anything about it in any TV or press items.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 6.0 for me after a wet and windy night and it looks like continuing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg 

Just opened the box of my new SimSong phone. 

I made a mistake it seems I will be joining you

A Stringsong Extra. Doh!



Not sure where the battery goes


----------



## zippyjojo

I got on at Dicot on Saturday to go to Bath and there was absolutely no mention of the strike. It was only by pure luck that my daughter and I decided to go back to the station after the matinee rather than have a pootle round the shops - phew!


Robin said:


> There was a strike, but just at Didcot, over a local disciplinary issue, apparently. It has quite a knock on effect on anything West Country/Wales bound. It got flagged up a few days in advance on the local village website, because we are on the Cotswold line that goes through Oxford and then Didcot, but I didn’t read anything about it in any TV or press items.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone - 5.6 for me this morning (yippee!!!) lowest morning reading for a long time. I didn't have any starchy carbs at all with my evening meal yesterday so it must be that. Hubby went off to the airport at 5.30am to fly off to Australia on business for 12 days.  I could have gone with but to be honest it would have been more hassle than it's worth with finding someone to be with the dogs etc and also because we've got the house on the market. On that note - we're now officially "Under Offer" which is very exciting but don't want to get too excited because obviously these things can fall through.  So all being well we will be heading "Oop North" in March next year.  I'm most excited about getting a skip at some point which we didn't want to do while we were still having viewings.  Off to the hospice today and our last choir (I use that term loosely) rehearsal before our performance in Christ Church Cathedral next Monday evening, then hopefully I will be able to get rid of the ear-worm that I have had for about 6 weeks now - I won't mention it by name as don't want to inflict it on any of you, but suffice to say it's Christmassy and extremely catchy!  Have a good day everyone xxx PS: @Gwynn it's so lovely to see that your sense of humour is firmly back in place x


----------



## Wannie

5.1 for me 
congrats @TinaD on the HS


----------



## Lucyr

16.9 this morning, took day off sick to nap and do all the corrections.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> There was a strike, but just at Didcot, over a local disciplinary issue, apparently. It has quite a knock on effect on anything West Country/Wales bound. It got flagged up a few days in advance on the local village website, because we are on the Cotswold line that goes through Oxford and then Didcot, but I didn’t read anything about it in any TV or press items.


My brother read about it online on Sat morning and was surprised we’d set off - but I don’t look at online news...and GWR didn’t seem to know what was going on either, cos we had 3 different reasons for our delayed train in the space of half an hour! My fav was #2: “too many rugby fans on the platforms at Cardiff”. Good grief!


----------



## Bloden

Gwynn said:


> @eggyg
> 
> Not sure where the battery goes
> 
> View attachment 23015



You’ll need a bigger man-bag.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning guys, took time out

7.9 for me today 

Was due a delivery on Friday but RM didn't leave it in my safe place as vendor instructed so Selected to have it redelivered yesterday and clear instructions, just my luck the guy was new to the round and had no idea where the back door was or how to get to it (how he thought he'd get there by trying the front door I'll never know) I only know all this as I contacted a woman that works with them and she sorted it out for me to have them here today, yesterday's postie did write something on the card in brackets but goodness knows what it was supposed to say as even she had no idea! Xx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.1 for me.

Off to Castle Howard today as it's all decked out in it's Christmas finery.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8.0 for me this morning.. Did have two hypos yesterday A 2.8 whilst out with the dog . Got it sorted quickly Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Storm passed but, no, my mobile phone broke (couldn't charge. Took it to a mender. Charge port broken), had to buy another one. Well, after 300 years its time for an upgrade...
> 
> My old phone...
> 
> View attachment 23009
> 
> And my new phone?
> 
> View attachment 23010
> 
> Should see me through another 300 years at least
> 
> All good otherwise
> 
> BG a whopping 5.6 this morning adter a bit of faffing about before taking the reading and a bit of indulgence yesterday.
> 
> BP back into the normal range.
> 
> We have decided to celebrate thanksgiving on Thursday. It's a really good thing from America. Our meal will be mixed grill with fillet steak as the central part. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


My dad still uses two tin cans and a bit of string!


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 for me this morning and that was with another 2 unit increase in evening Levemir (so back up to 4u) plus a 3.5u Fiasp correction through the night for a 13.3, but I was naughty last night and lost control of my eating and drinking and didn't do any exercise, so totally my own fault. Must do better today.

Congrats to @TinaD on your House Special this morning. 

@Eternal422 How did the extended prebolus go with the porridge? Hope you didn't end up hypo.  My Libre is saying that I waited too long and hypoed this morning but it is telling porkies as usual!  

@Michael12421 Really concerned that you have had a third hypo reading in a row. Hope you are OK.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

Congratulations @TinaD on your HS.

I haven’t tested again, forgot to get my other half to look in The battery tin to see if we had any that fit the meter.  Yesterday I had my mental health assessment which was draining, made 6 more Christmas cakes and went to sleep for a couple of hours, afternoon I had my HbA1c test along with many others the doc ordered, including thyroid, checking some proteins and loads of others plus all the usual ones us diabetics have.

Going to do some exercise from my app today and yoga before bed.

Have a good day everyon.


----------



## rebrascora

@Grannylorraine.... The "Wow!" is for 6 MORE Christmas cakes.... in one day!! Blooming heck, that is industrious!.... No wonder you needed a nap!... Even without the mental health assessment. Hope something helpful comes of it. 
Good luck with your exercise today. I failed to motivate myself to get out yesterday for exercise and my mental health, diet and diabetes all suffered for it so I must give myself a big kick up the pants today.


----------



## Eternal422

rebrascora said:


> @Eternal422 How did the extended prebolus go with the porridge? Hope you didn't end up hypo.  My Libre is saying that I waited too long and hypoed this morning but it is telling porkies as usual!


Sadly no, I ended up actually with a *one hour* delay between bolus and eating (due to getting tied up with work!).  Bolus at 07:48 and started eating at 08:46.


----------



## ColinUK

Just had a call from the hospital cancelling my appointment today. 

I’d assumed it was an MRI appointment but it wasn’t. It was to see the surgeon. Obviously no point doing that before the MRI is done so they’ll now go ahead and book the MRI, which they hadn’t actually done. 
Asked when they will likely be able to book it for as I was told “within two weeks” last week. 
“Well as you know we’ve been busy with covid and there’s still a backlog and everyone thinks their department is urgent and the imaging suite is always busy…”

Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Michael12421

rebrascora said:


> @Michael12421 Really concerned that you have had a third hypo reading in a row. Hope you are OK.


Thank you, I was rather surprised myself as a) I took less bolus abd b) ate considerably more carbs.
I reduced my basal this morning by one unit.


----------



## rebrascora

Eternal422 said:


> Sadly no, I ended up actually with a *one hour* delay between bolus and eating (due to getting tied up with work!).  Bolus at 07:48 and started eating at 08:46.
> 
> View attachment 23017


Looks like porridge is rocket fuel for you as it is for me. Maybe worth another attempt or possibly try Fiasp if you are using NovoRapid but it took me months to figure out how to make Fiasp work for me so I am wary about recommending it and it is only slightly faster than NR for me and I still need 45 mins prebolus with it. The only thing I would try if you don't do it already is to bolus before you get out of bed, if that is possible for you to fit that into your routine for breakfast..... assuming you didn't do that this morning.


----------



## Eternal422

rebrascora said:


> Looks like porridge is rocket fuel for you as it is for me. Maybe worth another attempt or possibly try Fiasp if you are using NovoRapid but it took me months to figure out how to make Fiasp work for me so I am wary about recommending it and it is only slightly faster than NR for me and I still need 45 mins prebolus with it. The only thing I would try if you don't do it already is to bolus before you get out of bed, if that is possible for you to fit that into your routine for breakfast..... assuming you didn't do that this morning.


Sadly it does!  I’m struggling a bit at the moment with quite high spikes.  I did manage to get things under control a bit better, but last week on the boat we ate out a few times and I underestimated carbs, so just trying to get back into range more.  My last 24 hours TIR is only 55% which is the worst I have been since starting with Libre back in August.  And to think that my DSN back in October was saying my Libre charts were among the best she had seen!  But I guess that’s the nature of the game so I’m sure I’ll be able to get back to being better again.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.1 for me.
> 
> Off to Castle Howard today as it's all decked out in it's Christmas finery.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Oops. For a moment there, I thought that was Barnard Castle and you were going there to test your eyesight.


----------



## gll

wups forgot to actually post. was 6.4 

Picked up my new glasses yesterday. They are bifocals and was so weird to walk about town yesterday with them on but Ill get used to them.
My old ones for reading/pc were okay so can still have single lenses for that so they can pretty much live in my bag so when I forget to change them for going out (which will be 99% of the time) I can have them on me   

My DUK store order came yesterday and was totally happy with the process. Loving my new case already. I do appreciate bags and purses so this is right up my street and its easier to move about the house with me than lugging my rucksack/handbag (which i also love but is full of stuff I don't need on hand 24/7)


----------



## eggyg

Gwynn said:


> @eggyg
> 
> Just opened the box of my new SimSong phone.
> 
> I made a mistake it seems I will be joining you
> 
> A Stringsong Extra. Doh!
> 
> View attachment 23014
> 
> Not sure where the battery goes
> 
> View attachment 23015


I’ll shout you my number!


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg I might be be a while answering. I thought that the simple Toucan phone might be just the start. After all there was no instruction book. So I waited for that..

It turns out I was right. Heres the whole phone handset which just turned up. I have managed to assemble it with the help of about 6 neighbours.

But which bit do I pick up to answer? I need that instruction book!



Then they had included the external phone too (for when I am out and about). I hadn't asked for that but they threw it in as a gesture of...?...



But most worrying was the replacement battery. I wanted a long half life one. They sent me this...


I think it is a kit form one. Some parts feel oddly warm, still that will reduce my winter heating bill. Quite thoughtful of them. I just have to assemble it now. It does seem a bit big tho.

At last the instruction book arrived. I may have to stay up all night just to read it.



And

Not sure if they sent the right one...


I give up. I will use snail mail. Oh I can't. Something to do with some dispute?


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.9 today
woken up early (by the central heating starting up)
still it’s good to wake up early and warm, we gave in and decided it needs to go on in the morning now
still it’s only on for an hour and a half, in the morning.
I think the boiler is related to the same technology as @Gwynn ‘s phone

have a great day everyone


----------



## Gwynn

Back to my usual near miss BG 5.3

New phone arrives today...really

And a separately ordered charger. They sell the phone without any means of getting it going!!! The phone has a different configuration of charging port too so none of my present chargers or cables will work. And a new Sim. And of course that is a new smaller size to fit the new sim port on the new phone. I guess I will be faffing about trying to get it all working all day.



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Morning. 7.2


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3

Annual review today. Libre estimates HbA1C at 45


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 today. 

Quite chilly this morning so CH on for a bit. Spent yesterday evening happily feeding the woodburner - it does fill in the advert slots on the TV now that the BBC is solid football. Doubtless I am in a national minority but I have no desire to spend what remains of life watching over paid young men running around kicking a ball. Once the childhood of the players is passed I find football excessively tedious. 

Depending on the weather I am either constructing a new raised bed, partly to get rid of last of manure, partly to finalise obstructing the view of the house from the road, or emptying the last of the lettuce floats in the polytunnel. It will be supermarket salad for me now that winter proper seems to be starting.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning all!  A higher than normal 8.3 for me today, but went to bed with 8.4 and although it touched around 10 overnight it tended to keep around low 8s all night.  My first reading on waking was 10.4 which shocked me and made me wonder if I had missed my Levemir (I hadn’t).  Second reading when actually getting up was 8.3 though.  Tested against finger stick and that was 8.9, so the Libre is keeping its accuracy.

Trying out @rebrascora suggestion today to see if I can take the rocket fuel of porridge by having taken my bolus now on getting out of bed.  Let’s see if that helps.  

Will be picking up my prescription from the pharmacy later today, which will (hopefully) be my new Novopen 6 pens!  I really must be leading a boring life as I find that exciting!

@Gwynn - lovely to see both your sense of humour and BG really good!  Glad that you are both ok.

@TinaD - I must be in the minority too - I don’t follow football at all, but thankfully we tend to watch stuff that we have either previously recorded on the Sky box or stream from various other services so what is on the broadcast schedule never really affects us.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.2 an hour ago, last nights pizza taking its revenge, but then (supply your own expletive) Dawn decided to make a reappearance and kicked me up to 10.2 just now. Always shoving her oar in when she’s not wanted!
OH is glued to every kick of the ball, @TinaD and @Eternal422 , I always spend most of whatever tournaments are on in a different room, though I can usually gather what’s going on by the groans or cheers emanating from just in front of the Telly.


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 6.8

No MRI yesterday. Hospital cancelled half an hour before the appointment time.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  3.9 here. 

We decided to do some Xmas shopping yesterday in Carmarthen. First stop, a v nice cafe where the staff speak Welsh and the menu’s in Welsh as well as English. Ordered our food in Welsh, looked at the waiter - bright red! Turns out he’s a learner too so hadn’t understood everything. Then off to the Welsh bookshop where they definitely speak Welsh fluently - my turn to go bright red! I think I did okay tho...

A day in the office for me!


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all. 6.7 here for me this morning. It's tipping it down outside so I've already mopped up muddy paws.  Got a removal company coming in 45 minutes to do a quote so I'd better go and get dressed - so inconsiderate of them to make such an early appointment   Have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

Regarding the hospital appointment yesterday. I wasn’t impressed. 

Turned out that they hadn’t actually booked me for the MRI but had booked the follow up appointment with the consultant where he’d look over the scan results and we’d decide on the surgical intervention plans. 

You’d have thought that someone would have realised that the scan needed to be done before he could look over the results but no, that seemed to have slipped past them. 

They called literally half an hour before the appointment time to cancel and said they’d call me back later to confirm when the MRI was now scheduled for. No phone call. No email. No text. 

I’ve emailed the orthopaedics department cc’ing in PALS, the GP surgery and the consultants secretary. I’ve been very calm and have said I understand that these things happen etc and I’ve also reiterated that I have pre-existing mental health conditions which are exacerbated by last minute cancellations and people promising things and not delivering. 

I’ve asked that someone confirms that I have an appointment for the MRI booked ASAP as the consultant said he wanted me scanned within two weeks as an urgent case. 

As I said I do realise that these things happen but I’m also firmly of the belief that unless you speak up things can slide.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terrifficly heavy rainfall during the night.  5.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Morning all after a lie in. And I’ve only gone and hit the blooming jackpot! *5.2! *That’ll be the 10.5 mile very, very muddy walk we did. I took one unit off my basal yesterday morning, then a unit off my breakfast basal. Usually when we’re out walking we don’t know when or where we will stop for our packed lunch so I never get to pre bolus, but because yesterday’s walk was a local and done many times walk, we knew which bench we were heading for and I estimated the time to get there and pre bolused accordingly. It worked, no nasty spikes and no hypos either come to that. I’m wonderful for my age! 

Wet, windy and miserable today, and the weather is rubbish too, so just staying home. 
I won’t be watching any football either @TinaD. 
Good luck @Lily123, you’ll smash it.
@ColinUK do you feel at times that we’re surrounded by incompetence? I do. 
@Robin its either a feast or a famine at the moment for you it seems. 
@zippyjojo your morning readings are brilliant, good work. Hope the house sale does go through and you’re up where you belong very soon. We can compare scars! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Morning all after a lie in. And I’ve only gone and hit the blooming jackpot! *5.2! *That’ll be the 10.5 mile very, very muddy walk we did. I took one unit off my basal yesterday morning, then a unit off my breakfast basal. Usually when we’re out walking we don’t know when or where we will stop for our packed lunch so I never get to pre bolus, but because yesterday’s walk was a local and done many times walk, we knew which bench we were heading for and I estimated the time to get there and pre bolused accordingly. It worked, no nasty spikes and no hypos either come to that. I’m wonderful for my age!
> 
> Wet, windy and miserable today, and the weather is rubbish too, so just staying home.
> I won’t be watching any football either @TinaD.
> Good luck @Lily123, you’ll smash it.
> @ColinUK do you feel at times that we’re surrounded by incompetence? I do.
> @Robin its either a feast or a famine at the moment for you it seems.
> @zippyjojo your morning readings are brilliant, good work. Hope the house sale does go through and you’re up where you belong very soon. We can compare scars!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.


Well done on those muddy miles! I've found someone who sounds brilliant Near Penrith who has the same qualification as my Scar person so I'm so pleased.  It really has already made a big difference just with one session. For anyone interested in reading up on it, the qualification is ScarWork.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Well done on those muddy miles! I've found someone who sounds brilliant Near Penrith who has the same qualification as my Scar person so I'm so pleased.  It really has already made a big difference just with one session. For anyone interested in reading up on it, the qualification is ScarWork.


I Googled it when you mentioned it the other day,  is it a fella called Tom with a double barrelled surname? He seemed to be the only one in Cumbria I could find whose website mentioned scar tissue massage. I still think it’s too late for me. But glad you’ll have someone when you move up.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> I Googled it when you mentioned it the other day,  is it a fella called Tom with a double barrelled surname? He seemed to be the only one in Cumbria I could find whose website mentioned scar tissue massage. I still think it’s too late for me. But glad you’ll have someone when you move up.


Not sure if I'm allowed to put a link on here but here goes: https://scarwork.uk/find-a-therapist/


----------



## 42istheanswer

7.0 on fingerprick, 3.9 on Libre2 and it shows me having been hypo most of the night which I'm 99% certain that I wasn't.... bit annoyed, 1-2 above which it briefly was earlier feels much more workable than 2-3 below. Going to do a couple more fingerprick checks today and see if it improves back closer to fingerprick before I decide whether to email Abbott (it was the free one anyway but the false lows are starting to move me away from "I would probably buy these if I could afford it"...)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A not ideal 10.4!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

10.8 here, lower back is quite sore today due to sleeping position last night but Bubbles sleeps however he pleases and we fit in however we can haha 

Was delighted to get this notification from RM yesterday 


Only opened the small box to all this, lovely little closed box of wax that I've been adding to for months, will be opening the big box tonight, it has a wax advent calendar in that Bruce bought me for my birthday 


Bruce also picked this up last night at Aldi, isn't it gorgeous? Now just need to get lights to put inside and lights for out tree which will be going up this weekend 

Xxxx


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.7 at bed time and 6.7 on waking with a flatfish in-between. No idea what I did right.

Rehearsal again this PM. Gig getting closer and we're sounding good even if I say so myself.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 7 this morning. 

My parents visit was short but nice. My period did come back (before they arrived) and my BG is a bit up, maybe need to adjust basal. Will wait a few days with normal diet, because I had been eating different things and at different times while doing tourism with the family. 

Oh, and yesterday I went to clean a table at work and found an used insulin needle. I'm not scared of them, of course, but I find it unsafe and inconsiderate to leave them like this. I don't think we have the appropriate place to dispose of them at my workplace. Hopefully was a distraction and the guest didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 6.8


----------



## Lucyr

10.9 here. Awoken early by a migraine so off work again. It’s now reduced to a throbbing headache so see if I can persuade it to go away completely.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all, hope you have a good day.  Who cuts all your toenails?


----------



## Lucyr

Ditto said:


> Good morning all, hope you have a good day.  Who cuts all your toenails?


I cut them myself. (Not everyone’s, just my own)


----------



## grovesy

I cut my own.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.3this morning for me . 97%in range yesterday . Spoiled by one hypo . Another wet day up here . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> 7.0 on fingerprick, 3.9 on Libre2 and it shows me having been hypo most of the night which I'm 99% certain that I wasn't.... bit annoyed, 1-2 above which it briefly was earlier feels much more workable than 2-3 below. Going to do a couple more fingerprick checks today and see if it improves back closer to fingerprick before I decide whether to email Abbott (it was the free one anyway but the false lows are starting to move me away from "I would probably buy these if I could afford it"...)


Could you be lying on the arm with the sensor during the night? That will sometimes cause what is known as a compression low.


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning. 
Just had Ian on the phone saying that he opened the new inhaler I picked up from the pharmacy at the doctor's surgery on Friday night and there was no sealed foil pouch as there normally is around the inhaler and when he looked at it, there were only 4 doses left, so it has clearly been used!  Can't believe this could have happened as our surgery/pharmacy are normally really professional. I have sent off an urgent online custom request to inform them and ask for a replacement as he needs his inhaler and doesn't have a back up beause he just used the last dose from the old one.


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> Could you be lying on the arm with the sensor during the night? That will sometimes cause what is known as a compression low.


No, I don't sleep on that side. I either sleep on my back or the other side. It's not just over night either, it's all today, sensor is definitely reading low. Pre- lunch (about 3pm as I got an extra meeting added last minute for 1pm) sensor showed 3.3, fingerprick showed 5.5.... and just now for post meal sensor says 5.1 but fingerprick says 6.7


I have had a couple of "compression lows" when I have leaned on my arm - they were more like 4.1 or 4.3


----------



## freesia

@eggyg congrats on the HS

@Kaylz i'm loving all the wax melts!


----------



## gll

did you get an inhaler sorted in the end @rebrascora ?


----------



## Wannie

congrats on your HS @eggyg 

was 5.5 for me at 7am this morning, this cold/virus is not very pleasant and doesn't seem to be going anywhere in a hurry, woke early hours of morning with a temp and BG of 6.3  been in high 5's all day, after averaging 5.4 for weeks average today is 5.8 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Eternal422

42istheanswer said:


> No, I don't sleep on that side. I either sleep on my back or the other side. It's not just over night either, it's all today, sensor is definitely reading low. Pre- lunch (about 3pm as I got an extra meeting added last minute for 1pm) sensor showed 3.3, fingerprick showed 5.5.... and just now for post meal sensor says 5.1 but fingerprick says 6.7
> 
> 
> I have had a couple of "compression lows" when I have leaned on my arm - they were more like 4.1 or 4.3View attachment 23043


I had a sensor do that on me, in the end it was reading about 4 lower than finger stick tests, so I ended up reporting it to Abbott, giving the, 3 examples of differences between BG glucose meter and sensor and they sent out a replacement sensor.  Luckily since then my sensors have on the whole been pretty close to BG and accurate throughout their 14 day life.


----------



## rebrascora

gll said:


> did you get an inhaler sorted in the end @rebrascora ?


Yes, in the sense that they rang him to say they had dispensed a replacement for him to collect, but he said there was no apology as such, just that it must have been issued to a different practice doctor and then somehow got left at their dispensary. I am repeating that explanation as a third party who didn't hear the actual conversation but it didn't sound terribly plausible of like they were treating the matter particularly seriously. If Ian hadn't been on the medication for a long time he probably wouldn't have twigged that it should be sealed in a foil pouch or then noticed that not only had it been used, but out of 140 doses there were only 4 left, so had clearly been used *very regularly*.  

Completely forgot to congratulate @eggyg on her House Special this morning.... although I had already awarded her a much deserved gold star.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.8
BP 112/78 back in the normal range

I managed to set up the new phone relatively easily yesterday evening. The toughest bit was remembering so many passwords. It still isn't finished tho. I chose to action a Sim swap so that I could keep my old number. The on screen advice was that it could take up to 24 hours. So for now I have a phone without a number !!!

Is it better than my old phone? I really cannot say as most of the useful stuff is not operational yet. But the stuff that is working works well. 

I signed up to Samsung pay. Not sure if I will complete it tho. Is it really secure? I don't know. So I am holding off adding my debit card details for now. Besides I am not sure how to even fire it up when I might want to pay for something. Anyone here use it and any advice?

I might go for a finger print security too rather than password. Anyone here had experience of that and was it trouble free and reliable?

Lots of cooking this evening in readiness for thanksgiving.

I got my energy 'bill' through yesterday. A while back they tried to hike my monthly direct debit to some crazy unpayable level. I opted for a much more sensible, affordable level. Well, I was nervous as we now use the heating for an hour a day, we use an electtic throw for the rest of the day and my wife serms to have been cooking bread and cakes for England. Amazingly my energy useage costs are  just slightly less than the direct debit, so for this last month we are ahead. Phew.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today,

ive just been online and booked a early morning visit to the vampires
my GP hasn’t requested it, but I’m sure it’s due 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Motning all. 5.6 thid morning. Tired and arms a bit sore from covid and flu jabs yesterday. Heavy rain forecast and i don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2

The annual review went well. They took the blood sample then (HbA1C they do from a finger prick) the nurse was nice but it took him 5 attempts to actually do it.


----------



## Eternal422

5.9 this morning, much more like it!  Also 86% in range yesterday, although porridge (aka rocket fuel) spiked my BG to mid 14s briefly before dropping right back into range within an hour, and that was giving myself a bolus on waking up.  Once I finish these porridge pots I’m going to try homemade porridge, maybe even something like overnight oats.

In other news I got my new Novopen 6 pens last night!  Love how they integrate with Librelink and allow downloading of insulin shots. The one issue was that the doctor wrote the script for a blue pen, specifying quantity of two and then writing please supply blue and silver.  The pharmacy had to supply two blue pens as that tied up to the quantity and code on the script  The pharmacist was really apologetic and totally understood why I would want different coloured pens for the different types of insulin, but they could only issue what was on the script. I’ve ordered some sleeve type stickers from Typeonestyle specifically for the Novopen so that I can make my Levemir pen look different to the Novorapid pen rather than go back to the GP to get another script.

@Lily123 - congratulations on your HS and a brilliant HbA1c!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.9 here, back to a sensible number at last.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.5, not as good as a HS but I did have a 100% day, and I had rice for tea. So I’ll take it. 

A bit of Aldi shopping today, might get an Amazon delivery, not due until tomorrow but I got one yesterday which wasn’t due until today. Operation Christmas shopping almost complete, some odds and ends to get and that’s me done! #smug! Wanted it finished before our holiday on 2nd December, just to Ambleside, only an hour down the road, but the lakes are so Christmassy and hopefully we’ll get some frosty mornings. Can’t wait. 

Congratulations @Lily123 on the House Special. 
@Gwynn I’ve finger print ID on my IPhone, it works fine most of the time, if I’ve been bleaching or had my hands in water, it doesn’t always work but you just use your passcode. 

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

Nice work @Lily123! Five attempts to extract a drop of blood?  What was he using - a spoon? Glad the review went well.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Lily123 on that House Special. 
5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

5.9 

Had a call from the hospital to apologise and explain what happened. They have a standard practice where they book the follow up appointment before booking the scan session. Apparently it’s to stop “patients being lost in the system”. 
If the follow up appointment arrives and there’s no scan results the consultant cancels the appointment and remind them to book the scan one. So they then book a second follow up and so on. 
I did point out the flaw in their system. 

@Gwynn My phone has face recognition but previously I’ve had some with finger print tech. It generally worked absolutely fine but if it doesn’t it’ll always ask for your passcode. 
Regarding Samsung Pay, I use Apple Pay but they’re all the same whether it’s Samsung Pay, Apple Pay, Google Pay etc. 
They are all much more secure than carrying a physical card with you. 

No card details are stored in your device. 
No card details are passed to the retailer’s terminal. 

What they do is store on your phone an encrypted version of your card number alongside an ever changing encryption key. 
The combination of those two bits of information prove to the retailer terminal that your card is legitimate. Retailer signals their own payment system which knows the transaction is legit and that then messages Samsung Pay with the encrypted number and key. 
Samsung matches that up and sends a message to your bank who also know the key to decipher the encryption. They do that and apply the charge to your account. 

The only people who have your bank details stored anywhere are your bank. 

Samsung needs the details initially in order to generate the necessary encrypted info but it’s immediately deleted. 

You’ll find some type of picture of the bank card in your wallet but even that doesn’t have sensitive info on it. 

My folks have finally been persuaded to no longer carry physical cards but to use Apple Pay as not long ago mum had her cards (and driving licence) stolen from her handbag whilst out shopping. 
The cards were used in numerous contactless transactions and the details were used to open loads of phone contracts. That sort of thing is impossible with Apple Pay and Samsung Pay. There is no physical card.


----------



## Lucyr

@Gwynn i use iPhone not Samsung but only use Apple Pay to buy things not my bank card, and fingerprint (now face) ID. Never had a problem with either. To pay for things I just put my phone near the payment machine then confirm on screen. With the fingerprint I have a PIN code too so if the fingerprint doesn’t work (eg got gloves on or wet hands) I would use the number.


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> @Gwynn i use iPhone not Samsung but only use Apple Pay to buy things not my bank card, and fingerprint (now face) ID. Never had a problem with either. To pay for things I just put my phone near the payment machine then confirm on screen. With the fingerprint I have a PIN code too so if the fingerprint doesn’t work (eg got gloves on or wet hands) I would use the number.


Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, Google Pay all work exactly the same way and they’re all much safer than carrying your physical card around with you.


----------



## Lucyr

ColinUK said:


> Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, Google Pay all work exactly the same way and they’re all much safer than carrying your physical card around with you.


Luckily the contactless has stopped working on my physical card which makes that safer i think. I say luckily as I never use it unless payment is over the limit and need to insert card anyway. So I only take a physical card if planning to make that kind of purchase.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, Google Pay all work exactly the same way and they’re all much safer than carrying your physical card around with you.


I agree, I use Apple Pay with various cards loaded into the wallet.  They all work really well and have the advantage of being able to use contactless payments without a limit (although my wife’s bank places a total daily spend limit of £200 which she can’t amend) and the actual card number is not shared with the merchant, so there’s a bit of extra security there.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Woke to 2.8 at 3:00am so treated and back to bed. It would have been rude not to have a cuppa whilst up. Before breakfast 7.6. I then realised the average was 5.2 HS!


----------



## ColinUK

Lucyr said:


> Luckily the contactless has stopped working on my physical card which makes that safer i think. I say luckily as I never use it unless payment is over the limit and need to insert card anyway. So I only take a physical card if planning to make that kind of purchase.


It took quite a while to get the folks used to idea of not carrying cards and not having their driving licenses with them!

Me: When did you ever have to show your driving licence?

Oh once in 1975
“So why are you carrying it with you?”
Well it’s got my address on it and other things which might be useful. 
“You know where you live right?”
Obviously
“And it’s got your date of birth on it so if someone steals that along with a back card or credit card they have your card details, your address and your date of birth and that’s how they’ve set up phone contracts and taken out loans in your name”. 
Ah. But what happens if someone steals my phone?
“They don’t have your face so they can’t unlock it”. 
Well they might.


----------



## Kaylz

Morning 

11.3 today 

Schools are off here due to teachers striking so it's very quiet today 

Got round to opening my 2nd delivery last night 

Pic isn't the best but Bruce was using the kitchen work top so no room to go through there, so here we have the star advent calendar with each day containing a 30g wax pot, a chocolate and some have extras, we went with the deluxe calendar so there's also a spiced gingerbread pot and a mince pie candle, the Teddy and the bag not to be opened until Christmas Eve and the others was a Halloween clam pack and squeezy wax blood bag from a fiver friday buy, 7 melts from a deal, 2 custom pie pots I used some birthday money to get as i loved those 2 Scents and a free 200g Pie pot of birthday cake for placing an order over £15 on my birthday, if your in to wax melts then I highly suggest you give Tom at Crafting In The Dark a try, his wax is outstanding xxxx


----------



## Wannie

congratulations on the HS and a wonderful HBA1c @Lily123 well done
5.1 this morning, still full of cold and had a broken nights sleep coughing and sweating    hopefully its on its way out fingers crossed!


----------



## gll

7.4 ish. 
Was down at the bottom of the green overnight and dawn came to party at about 3am it seems. bit of a rollercoaster overnight.

Son is off to get more gloss, I swear this hallway is taking forever to get painted. We are in a flat and all doors apart from one comes off the hallway so there's like 6 doors to do.
I just want it done and carpet down. Trying to be uber careful with the bare floorboards on my tootsies and I'm not even going there with the heat loss without anything down on the floor.

hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, and it’s a 5.7 for me today .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.3 for me.

Plans for the day are somewhat lacking at the moment, just need to send a sound file to our drummer to put on his new drum pad. New to him that is. We acquired it from Culture Club. The joys of having contacts.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Greetings - nothing good about this morning of cold, wind and rain. Gales were forecast an gales I've got...

BG 5.00, animals done, cuppa and a good book calling.

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.3this morning for me . 97%in range yesterday . Spoiled by one hypo . Another wet day up here . Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Colin g

That was yesterdays . Gremlins kicking in Today was a3. 3 . quickly sorted . Just tested 5 2 so back to normal . Forecast rain for later so might do my shopping this afternoon. Leave tomorrow free for a good walk with the dog . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.... another unsettled day with teeming rain followed by sunny spells.

6.5 this morning which is a huge improvement on the last 3 days, during which time I've had a mare with BGs,Tuesday night I spent most of the time with a -55% basal on and was still dragging along the floor alternating between 4.1 and 3.9 with alarms seemingly every few minutes waking me.  BGs have been either too high or two low the whole of the time our friends have spent with us.

Mind you, I have been eating and drinking well out of my normal comfort zone.  Monday night we served foie gras with melba toast, confit duck legs with Sarladaise potatoes ( which did not come out how I wanted as I was trying them out in the air fryer), chantenay carrots, peas  and buttery leeks.  Followed by a selection of French cheeses... did not get round to my creme brulees, though luckily I hadn't caramelised the tops.  We then went out for a pub lunch of tapas on Tuesday and a wander round town.  Tuesday night we had pan fried pheasant breasts in a wine and mushroom sauce, with parmesan broccoli done in the air-fryer (that did come out OK).  Followed by the creme brulees properly caramellised on top.  Weds we went into Mousehole on the bus and had sausage baguettes in the Ship Inn.  Bus home and a wander round the Range before going to the local pub for meal.  I could only manage the Salmon fishcake starter... home to eat up the chocolate and Tia Maria pots that should have been eaten on Tue.  This morning a cooked brekkie for all before their long drive home.  I can now have a rest as there are enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  I love cooking, but it takes it out of me  at my age now.

It was a delight to have the friends staying as we are very much on the same wavelength and did nothing but laugh the whole of their visit and the icing on the cake was missing the nasty heavy showers whenever we were out.  Oh and they left me with an enormous kilo box of JBs as they had been finding childlike delight in pinching mine each time I had to get them out.

@Lily123 huge congratulations on both the HS and Hba1c.

Have a good day all of you..... look after yourselves and most important of all be kind to yourselves.


----------



## Eternal422

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.... another unsettled day with teeming rain followed by sunny spells.
> 
> 6.5 this morning which is a huge improvement on the last 3 days, during which time I've had a mare with BGs,Tuesday night I spent most of the time with a -55% basal on and was still dragging along the floor alternating between 4.1 and 3.9 with alarms seemingly every few minutes waking me.  BGs have been either too high or two low the whole of the time our friends have spent with us.
> 
> Mind you, I have been eating and drinking well out of my normal comfort zone.  Monday night we served foie gras with melba toast, confit duck legs with Sarladaise potatoes ( which did not come out how I wanted as I was trying them out in the air fryer), chantenay carrots, peas  and buttery leeks.  Followed by a selection of French cheeses... did not get round to my creme brulees, though luckily I hadn't caramelised the tops.  We then went out for a pub lunch of tapas on Tuesday and a wander round town.  Tuesday night we had pan fried pheasant breasts in a wine and mushroom sauce, with parmesan broccoli done in the air-fryer (that did come out OK).  Followed by the creme brulees properly caramellised on top.  Weds we went into Mousehole on the bus and had sausage baguettes in the Ship Inn.  Bus home and a wander round the Range before going to the local pub for meal.  I could only manage the Salmon fishcake starter... home to eat up the chocolate and Tia Maria pots that should have been eaten on Tue.  This morning a cooked brekkie for all before their long drive home.  I can now have a rest as there are enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  I love cooking, but it takes it out of me  at my age now.
> 
> It was a delight to have the friends staying as we are very much on the same wavelength and did nothing but laugh the whole of their visit and the icing on the cake was missing the nasty heavy showers whenever we were out.  Oh and they left me with an enormous kilo box of JBs as they had been finding childlike delight in pinching mine each time I had to get them out.
> 
> @Lily123 huge congratulations on both the HS and Hba1c.
> 
> Have a good day all of you..... look after yourselves and most important of all be kind to yourselves.


You’re making me hungry reading about all the lovely food!  Glad you had a great time with your friends!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.... another unsettled day with teeming rain followed by sunny spells.
> 
> 6.5 this morning which is a huge improvement on the last 3 days, during which time I've had a mare with BGs,Tuesday night I spent most of the time with a -55% basal on and was still dragging along the floor alternating between 4.1 and 3.9 with alarms seemingly every few minutes waking me.  BGs have been either too high or two low the whole of the time our friends have spent with us.
> 
> Mind you, I have been eating and drinking well out of my normal comfort zone.  Monday night we served foie gras with melba toast, confit duck legs with Sarladaise potatoes ( which did not come out how I wanted as I was trying them out in the air fryer), chantenay carrots, peas  and buttery leeks.  Followed by a selection of French cheeses... did not get round to my creme brulees, though luckily I hadn't caramelised the tops.  We then went out for a pub lunch of tapas on Tuesday and a wander round town.  Tuesday night we had pan fried pheasant breasts in a wine and mushroom sauce, with parmesan broccoli done in the air-fryer (that did come out OK).  Followed by the creme brulees properly caramellised on top.  Weds we went into Mousehole on the bus and had sausage baguettes in the Ship Inn.  Bus home and a wander round the Range before going to the local pub for meal.  I could only manage the Salmon fishcake starter... home to eat up the chocolate and Tia Maria pots that should have been eaten on Tue.  This morning a cooked brekkie for all before their long drive home.  I can now have a rest as there are enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  I love cooking, but it takes it out of me  at my age now.
> 
> It was a delight to have the friends staying as we are very much on the same wavelength and did nothing but laugh the whole of their visit and the icing on the cake was missing the nasty heavy showers whenever we were out.  Oh and they left me with an enormous kilo box of JBs as they had been finding childlike delight in pinching mine each time I had to get them out.
> 
> @Lily123 huge congratulations on both the HS and Hba1c.
> 
> Have a good day all of you..... look after yourselves and most important of all be kind to yourselves.


All round to yours for lunch today then?!


----------



## grovesy

ColinUK said:


> Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, Google Pay all work exactly the same way and they’re all much safer than carrying your physical card around with you.


Does it never get declined?


----------



## ColinUK

grovesy said:


> Does it never get declined?


Never.

Unless there’s a fault in the entire payment system I guess but it’s never been declined when I’ve used it. And I use it to pay everything. I don’t carry cards or cash. Everything is in the wallet on the iPhone. Bank cards, all loyalty cards, everything.


----------



## grovesy

Oh!


----------



## eggyg

S


Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.... another unsettled day with teeming rain followed by sunny spells.
> 
> 6.5 this morning which is a huge improvement on the last 3 days, during which time I've had a mare with BGs,Tuesday night I spent most of the time with a -55% basal on and was still dragging along the floor alternating between 4.1 and 3.9 with alarms seemingly every few minutes waking me.  BGs have been either too high or two low the whole of the time our friends have spent with us.
> 
> Mind you, I have been eating and drinking well out of my normal comfort zone.  Monday night we served foie gras with melba toast, confit duck legs with Sarladaise potatoes ( which did not come out how I wanted as I was trying them out in the air fryer), chantenay carrots, peas  and buttery leeks.  Followed by a selection of French cheeses... did not get round to my creme brulees, though luckily I hadn't caramelised the tops.  We then went out for a pub lunch of tapas on Tuesday and a wander round town.  Tuesday night we had pan fried pheasant breasts in a wine and mushroom sauce, with parmesan broccoli done in the air-fryer (that did come out OK).  Followed by the creme brulees properly caramellised on top.  Weds we went into Mousehole on the bus and had sausage baguettes in the Ship Inn.  Bus home and a wander round the Range before going to the local pub for meal.  I could only manage the Salmon fishcake starter... home to eat up the chocolate and Tia Maria pots that should have been eaten on Tue.  This morning a cooked brekkie for all before their long drive home.  I can now have a rest as there are enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  I love cooking, but it takes it out of me  at my age now.
> 
> It was a delight to have the friends staying as we are very much on the same wavelength and did nothing but laugh the whole of their visit and the icing on the cake was missing the nasty heavy showers whenever we were out.  Oh and they left me with an enormous kilo box of JBs as they had been finding childlike delight in pinching mine each time I had to get them out.
> 
> @Lily123 huge congratulations on both the HS and Hba1c.
> 
> Have a good day all of you..... look after yourselves and most important of all be kind to yourselves


Sounds delicious Patti, how much do you charge for three courses, with matching wines?   
I love cooking too but I find it stressful at times, everyone enjoys it but we rarely get invited round to anyone’s for dinner! I might need to stop putting so much effort in. 

I’m doing a pork Spanish style stew tonight, just for us two. Last night I did a spicy salmon fillet  ( first time recipe) with vegetable pilau rice. We really enjoyed it, will definitely do it again. I like trying different things but still go back to the old favourites.


----------



## rebrascora

Well Libre showed a 3.3 for me this morning which was my 3rd dip into the red on the Libre graph overnight although in reality at least 2 of them will have been low 4s including my waking one, so not as bad as it looks by a long chalk.... I didn't double check it though. 
I knew I was either going to be high or low this morning because I had no idea how my body was going to react last night. I opted for a 1 unit basal reduction at bedtime but I should have gone for minus 2. I feel rough today but hypos don't usually bother me, so really think there is something else going on. I have a bit of a niggly cough and my body aches but then I gave it a lot of hard work yesterday so that probably accounts for it. I am not as young as I used to be and my body is letting me know.   Levels are reasonably steady now so hopefully I am back in control.

Many congratulations to @Lily123 on your House Special this morning and brilliant HbA1c result. 

@Pattidevans Just Wow! What a fab few days of food and friends. Sounds like heaven even if the weather didn't always cooperate. I love that they left you a box of JBs as a thankyou gift.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Gwynn said:


> I might go for a finger print security too rather than password. Anyone here had experience of that and was it trouble free and reliable?



you have to have a passcode too, I use a PIN for that back up and it demands PIN when I turn phone on, and when I have failed the fingerprint 5 times in a row and don't want to wait to try again.

It's mostly reliable, but if hands have been wet for a while then it doesn't always work


----------



## 42istheanswer

Libre2 continuing to read low.... 

This morning it said 3.0 while fingerprick said 6.1... and 18 minutes later it said 3.6. Checked again with fingerprick pre-lunch and 3.1 compared to fingerprick 6.1. It's currently saying TIR 36% which should really be 100% assuming it is showing a relatively accurate graph in terms of difference between peaks and troughs as I only had about 70g carbs yesterday split fairly evenly between meals. I'm definitely going to email Abbott but will do it later as need to get on with work!


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. Torrential rain here, but now the sun shining gold and nice.


----------



## Lucyr

ColinUK said:


> Never.
> 
> Unless there’s a fault in the entire payment system I guess but it’s never been declined when I’ve used it. And I use it to pay everything. I don’t carry cards or cash. Everything is in the wallet on the iPhone. Bank cards, all loyalty cards, everything.


I don’t think I can pay by phone if the transaction is over £100, on Apple Pay, unless that’s changed. I take a bank card to collect my car from the garage repairs in case, but that’s about it.  And once in Sainsbury’s they had a system issue that meant they weren’t arable to take phone or contactless payments. Annoyingly they only told you at the till so left without any shopping. But that’s happened once in total in many years.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> All round to yours for lunch today then?!


You'd all be welcome provided I can stretch the game pie - leftovers of pheasant + 1 duck leg and a load of mushrooms  Do come on, only 5.5 hours from London


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> S
> 
> Sounds delicious Patti, how much do you charge for three courses, with matching wines?
> I love cooking too but I find it stressful at times, everyone enjoys it but we rarely get invited round to anyone’s for dinner! I might need to stop putting so much effort in.
> 
> I’m doing a pork Spanish style stew tonight, just for us two. Last night I did a spicy salmon fillet  ( first time recipe) with vegetable pilau rice. We really enjoyed it, will definitely do it again. I like trying different things but still go back to the old favourites.


Oooh, I like the sound of the Spanish pork - recipe?  Also the Salmon.  We do get invited back to other people's homes for dinner, though in latter years the circuit has shrunk as people have sadly passed away.  I always tell our friends who are in their 80s that there is absolutely no need for them to feel they must reciprocate as it's such a joy to have them over and we love to see them.

@rebrascora -  to be fair our friends reciprocate in more than JBs.  They brought some lovely wines (far more costly than we can afford) and it's a fight who gets to pay the bill when we eat out, John is very sneaky and finds ways to pay without us knowing.  Plus after last year's parking fiasco they have offered to have our car whilst we fly out of Heathrow on our summer holiday next year and they will drive us to the airport + accommodate us.... how do we reciprocate that????  We are most fortunate.


----------



## Eternal422

Lucyr said:


> I don’t think I can pay by phone if the transaction is over £100, on Apple Pay, unless that’s changed. I take a bank card to collect my car from the garage repairs in case, but that’s about it.  And once in Sainsbury’s they had a system issue that meant they weren’t arable to take phone or contactless payments. Annoyingly they only told you at the till so left without any shopping. But that’s happened once in total in many years.


I guess different banks have different limits, but on Barclays I can definitely use Apple Pay on individual transactions over £100, most recent was for around £300 and that worked fine.

Unfortunately due to my wife’s bank imposing a total daily limit of £200 on Apple Pay, she now has to take a physical card with her as well - just buying a few things quickly totals more than £200 nowadays.


----------



## Leadinglights

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all.... another unsettled day with teeming rain followed by sunny spells.
> 
> 6.5 this morning which is a huge improvement on the last 3 days, during which time I've had a mare with BGs,Tuesday night I spent most of the time with a -55% basal on and was still dragging along the floor alternating between 4.1 and 3.9 with alarms seemingly every few minutes waking me.  BGs have been either too high or two low the whole of the time our friends have spent with us.
> 
> Mind you, I have been eating and drinking well out of my normal comfort zone.  Monday night we served foie gras with melba toast, confit duck legs with Sarladaise potatoes ( which did not come out how I wanted as I was trying them out in the air fryer), chantenay carrots, peas  and buttery leeks.  Followed by a selection of French cheeses... did not get round to my creme brulees, though luckily I hadn't caramelised the tops.  We then went out for a pub lunch of tapas on Tuesday and a wander round town.  Tuesday night we had pan fried pheasant breasts in a wine and mushroom sauce, with parmesan broccoli done in the air-fryer (that did come out OK).  Followed by the creme brulees properly caramellised on top.  Weds we went into Mousehole on the bus and had sausage baguettes in the Ship Inn.  Bus home and a wander round the Range before going to the local pub for meal.  I could only manage the Salmon fishcake starter... home to eat up the chocolate and Tia Maria pots that should have been eaten on Tue.  This morning a cooked brekkie for all before their long drive home.  I can now have a rest as there are enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  I love cooking, but it takes it out of me  at my age now.
> 
> It was a delight to have the friends staying as we are very much on the same wavelength and did nothing but laugh the whole of their visit and the icing on the cake was missing the nasty heavy showers whenever we were out.  Oh and they left me with an enormous kilo box of JBs as they had been finding childlike delight in pinching mine each time I had to get them out.
> 
> @Lily123 huge congratulations on both the HS and Hba1c.
> 
> Have a good day all of you..... look after yourselves and most important of all be kind to yourselves.


A candidate for MasterChef next time with all that exotic sounding food.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Oooh, I like the sound of the Spanish pork -


It’s really easy. Shallots, garlic  sliced sweet peppers and chorizo sautéed in olive oil. I added white wine, cooked off. Pinch of smoked paprika, two tsps paprika. Passata, stock, butter beans, spinach or French beans or whatever green veg you fancy,  par boiled new potatoes. S&P to taste. Cook until ready! I pan fried the pork sirloin in olive oil and butter and added fresh sage and garlic to the pan and laid it on top of stew. I sometimes use white meaty fish ( cod or monkfish are our favourites) for about 5/6 minutes to the stew at the end and sometimes use sweet potatoes instead of white potatoes. I use whatever I’ve got in the house. It’s the chorizo, tomatoes and paprika that gives it the Spanish flavour.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> It’s really easy. Shallots, garlic  sliced sweet peppers and chorizo sautéed in olive oil. I added white wine, cooked off. Pinch of smoked paprika, two tsps paprika. Passata, stock, butter beans, spinach or French beans or whatever green veg you fancy,  par boiled new potatoes. S&P to taste. Cook until ready! I pan fried the pork sirloin in olive oil and butter and added fresh sage and garlic to the pan and laid it on top of stew. I sometimes use white meaty fish ( cod or monkfish are our favourites) for about 5/6 minutes to the stew at the end and sometimes use sweet potatoes instead of white potatoes. I use whatever I’ve got in the house. It’s the chorizo, tomatoes and paprika that gives it the Spanish flavour.


Yum!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8,3


----------



## freesia

Good morning. New sensor activated last night shows 9.8 and a big spike overnight. I'll check it with a finger prick in a minute. Yesterday's unicorn day was ruined with the sensor firing up a 2.6 when the finger prick showed a 4.2. Hopefully its just settling down.

So glad its Friday, its been a very long week.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 on the nose today 

TC, have a great dat everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.3 today. I really didn’t want to get up but it’s Zara day so needs must. She’ll soon liven me up with her chatter and toddler exuberance! Is it bedtime yet? 

Don’t know what lies ahead today, all depends on the weather. At the moment it’s wet but, fingers crossed,  hopefully it will dry up enough to allow us to have a trip down to the river. Hope mummy has packed Zara’s wellies, it could be slightly muddy! 

Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## harbottle

After spending the evening fixing a bug that has been stressing me out, I had a late night and woke this morning to a 5.1!

Not had any Metformin for two days now, keep forgetting it.


----------



## ColinUK

8.9 this morning. 
Almost zero sleep. 
Emailed PALS and the orthopaedics dept again this morning saying thank you for the two voicemails left on Wednesday but would really rather actually have an appointment for the MRI booked as opposed to people calling me to tell me that they’re booking it and will get back to me with details within an hour. 
I’ve highlighted the impact the pain is having in my mental health and have also played the diabetes card. 
The consultant happens to be the diabetic lead orthopaedic surgeon for London. 
He’s also on call as orthopaedic surgeon for the England football team and for the Olympic squits so when I do get to see him I’m sure I’ll be in good hands!

Oh and in other news I’m off for a therapy appointment! She’s back at work after being off ill for so long! 

And I’ve used far too many exclamation marks!!


----------



## ColinUK

Squad not squits


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

We had a great Thanksgiving meal and time last night. My wife really appreciated it. So did I. It didn't take me as long as I expected to prepare the meal too. Mixed grill with fillet steak. Hmmm.

Hopefully an Amazon delivery today.

BG 5,5
BP 116/71

Today seems to look cold, dark and wet so I'll use my Amazon delivery excuse not to get out and exercise !!!

New phone is really good. Truly a step up from my old one. A good move getting it.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Andy Williams is singing it's the most wonderful time of the year... I luvs the Christmas tunes. I am so tired though, no sleep whatsoever, coughing all night. I don't feel I will ever be well. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## freesia

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Andy Williams is singing it's the most wonderful time of the year... I luvs the Christmas tunes. I am so tired though, no sleep whatsoever, coughing all night. I don't feel I will ever be well. Have a good day y'all.


Oh no! I've got that in my head now!


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Oh no! I've got that in my head now!


Watch this and erase that ear worm!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Woke up perspiring with blurred vision to a 3.4. At the time I was dreaming I was eating mashed potato and sweetcorn - was my brain telling something useful? Whilst I was eating this strange meal I was looking for a house as I was taxiing in my old Omega. Actually it was the most unreliable car I have owned apart from a Friday afternoon Volvo. Both expensive nightmares!  Tried Wordle but brain still befuddled!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here, back to a straight line overnight.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone, 6.2 and a lovely straight line overnight

About to be spoiled as breakfast is about to be consumed, so I’m in the process of cheering on my insulin to try and build it up to tackle the carbs.

Have a good Friday everyone, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Squad not squits


You sure? I’m trying not to imagine what the squits on an Olympic scale would be like. 

Morning all. 4.4 here. Busy day today...must dash!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ditto said:


> Morning all. Andy Williams is singing it's the most wonderful time of the year... I luvs the Christmas tunes. I am so tired though, no sleep whatsoever, coughing all night. I don't feel I will ever be well. Have a good day y'all.



Hope the cough and Andy Williams go soon!


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning, and it’s a 5.5 for me this fine sunny morning.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 5.0, the wind has dropped, it isn't raining - yet.

Have a good day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today.   

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! Woke up perspiring with blurred vision to a 3.4. At the time I was dreaming I was eating mashed potato and sweetcorn - was my brain telling something useful? Whilst I was eating this strange meal I was looking for a house as I was taxiing in my old Omega. Actually it was the most unreliable car I have owned apart from a Friday afternoon Volvo. Both expensive nightmares!  Tried Wordle but brain still befuddled!



Thought I was still hypo. I was looking at chess sets on Amazon and saw a board with black chess pieces on the right and white draughts on the left. Tried to work out how to play this hybrid game!


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK I didn’t dare open your link. Already got an ear worm this morning. Apparently Zara can sing ( in her own way) Frosty the Snowman,  so we had a rousing rendition all before 8.30!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.8

No school today because it’s the Christmas light switch on tomorrow


----------



## Gwynn

I lied...despite the dark, wet, cold, windy conditions, I did my usual walk.

What inspired me? Fear I think. Not exercising = disaster?

Oh well


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Looks like we have a respite from the rain but the ground is far too sodden to do any work outside.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5. I haven't actually removed the Libre2 yet but it isn't fixing itself - it said 3.4. Yesterday's graph looks too flat as well as too low. On a positive note, Abbott customer services must start work on checking emails/Web messages early as I got an email at 7.55am asking for more information on the sensor from completing a webform at about 10..30pm last night. Sent one back with all the info they asked for, plus I attached the last 2 days Daily Graph so they can see that it is consistently reading low not just compression or similar. 

Not had a call yet from GP to book bloods. I'm wondering if I should call them to try and make the appointment before my work Christmas night out as that could affect the liver function tests  or just wait


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> It’s really easy. Shallots, garlic  sliced sweet peppers and chorizo sautéed in olive oil. I added white wine, cooked off. Pinch of smoked paprika, two tsps paprika. Passata, stock, butter beans, spinach or French beans or whatever green veg you fancy,  par boiled new potatoes. S&P to taste. Cook until ready! I pan fried the pork sirloin in olive oil and butter and added fresh sage and garlic to the pan and laid it on top of stew. I sometimes use white meaty fish ( cod or monkfish are our favourites) for about 5/6 minutes to the stew at the end and sometimes use sweet potatoes instead of white potatoes. I use whatever I’ve got in the house. It’s the chorizo, tomatoes and paprika that gives it the Spanish flavour.


I'm going to try that with some cod loin I have in the freezer!  Thank you.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all and a lovely one it is.  Forecast to stay dry too!

6.1 this morning.  I made the mistake of starting a new sensor with my phone last night at 10:30 just to see if it worked.  It did but scanning is taking forever.  Unfortunately I was tired and neglected to also use the reader and now I am stuck with slow scans for the next 2 weeks... bah humbug!

Off on a mission to Aldi today to see if I can get one of their special Christmas puds.  They do a "Bucks fizz" one and a "Marc de Champagne" one all loaded with yummy looking glace fruits on top.  I draw the line at making them, I did it once and on Xmas day discovered they had gone mouldy.

@ColinUK fingers crossed you hear about your MRI appointment today... you did make me laugh with the Olympic squits.... the vision it conjured up was unmentionable.

@Ditto hope you feel better soon.... Hugs.

@Gwynn so pleased both you and your wife enjoyed the Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## rebrascora

A very nice 5.3 for me this morning with a steady decline from 8s when I eventually climbed into bed and then levelled out beautifully in the high 4s/low 5s and just started climbing a little as I woke up. Very happy with that considering recent rather less good results.


----------



## Lanny

About 07:10 ish this morning BS 9.2

Little Miss Distracted & Not Been a Well Bunny, at all, has just remembered to post this morning! , an Away With The Fairies emoji & a Green Sickly emoji too although, I’m getting back in line & not looking QUITE so green now; a greyish green? A Greyish Green Looking emoji! 

My BS is more or less in range now but, the waking one is still a bit high; that ALWAYS take longer to get that back in target range! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I was already semi struggling BEFORE the double whammy flu & covid jab anyway then, THAT hit me hard & I went down pretty heavily with that one! At first my BS was low, every covid jab lowers my BS, before they were rising because a) I was pretty ill with a cold which turned chesty, I’ll not call it flu as I wasn’t feverish, b) could barely move a few steps my breathing, with the chesty cough, was SO bad; there’s only SO much inhalers I can take before the tipping point of faster heart rate outweighs the very little improvement in breathing & c) naughty confession time here, I ate like a pig as I DO when I have a cold. But, in a little bit of self defence, I couldn’t eat much at any one time; just a lot of times at very odd hours as my sleeping pattern didn’t exist!  That’s for being stir crazy!  So, I just injected NR about every 4 hours in between the eating: mostly cans of cold soup in the bedroom to save my gasping for breath too much with every little step I took; loo trips left me PANTING!

It was a slow recovery & I still cough a bit now & then but, it’s more or less behind me now! My heart rate has been fast for a while now but, not worryingly fast like all of my other covid jabs before now with no trips to A&E so, that’s a plus! 

Just in time for my 51st Birthday on Monday & I’m NOT in the mood for cake this year given the battle I’ve had to keep my BS in reasonably “not too high” range ie below 13mmol with a few at 15 & 16 point somethings at the highest, or worst, points!  So, no cake at all this year: I REALLY don’t want any!

One plus though, is my family are now back in NI & my dad has gone into a nursing home in HK. So, my youngest brother is now, after all these tears stuck in HK with dad, is back in London with his wife & son, still not met them yet, & are coming over sometime next month for a visit! 
FINALLY the kitchen is being cleared out professionally next Tuesday at 09:30am & it’s SUCH a relief to get that done! 

You can skip the rest if you wish as it’s about a Chinese drama?  Honestly: I won’t know; it’s cool either way?

I’m sinking my teeth into my first ever contemporary Mandarin drama since last week watching it live ish, as soon as it finishes airing, on the Chinese TV website just to see if I can handle it? And I’m REALLY surprised to find that despite the SUPER DUPER fast speed of the dialogue & up to date language, I’m learning a lot of new vocabulary, I CAN hear about 75% of it: my historical vocabulary is up to about 90/95% after watching 7 of them since July this year very quickly & can speak some now from practicing pronunciation every time I in the loo, all that pretesting hand-washing too as I “go” first because of the extremely strong Pavlovian association I have, with just a bit of figuring out what the terms are being using in each drama depending on the historical era! But, I STILL watch on myasiantv for the English subtitles as I’m finding that THAT 25% I can’t hear is very often VITAL to the understanding of the plot! But, a bit more practice at that & I can improve my hearing of “bang up to date” contemporary Mandarin as spoken “today”? 

I’m watching 2 episodes a day Mon. to Fri. around 11/11:30am on the Chinese TV website, at first, & now watching waiting until 2pm to 3pm on myasiantv for the English subtitles &, by today’s 2 episodes up later, will be halfway through on episode 20 of this 40 episode’s contemporary drama! I’ve never watched pretty much live before & it’s a bit frustrating as I have to wait! 

I’m signing off on this long post now & it won’t be so long tomorrow: I promise! 

I’ll try & remember to post but, maybe at odd hours? I’m taking 2 steps forward & 1 step back at moment in terms of tiredness & sleeping as sometimes after a longer semi normal length day, 15/16 hours, I find myself only lasting 10/12 hours the next day & need more sleep so, I still can’t establish any pattern really!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.9 for me this morning. Nice sunny day up here me and dog get out for a good walk today . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's lovely to see you back on posting @Lanny  
Take good care of yourself.

Dez


----------



## gll

Hey all. 5-6 ish.
Had multiple waking's but have ended up back in bed until now which was 6.8.
Had a terribly upset tummy all morning and just proper crashed out for most of the day. Amazed my bloods have held steady to be honest but also haven't eaten and my basal is pretty steady.
Will get a bit of toast in a few mins to get some carbs and insulin in, think I can stomach it at least.


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Watch this and erase that ear worm!


----------



## Wannie

5.1 when I got up at 7.30 after a horrendous night of coughing, sneezing, sweating and shivering, feeling lousy today, had a bacon and egg toasted sandwich and was surprised to see blood glucose rise only 2 when it had been high for me before bed and during the night. 
Back to my hot lemon and tissues for now 
hope everybody is having a good day


----------



## zippyjojo

Hello All - I've just realised I've been AWOL the last 2 days.  This morning was 5.8 so very happy with that.  I went up to London last night to meet my daughter and her boyfriend and we went to the venue where she works on Tottenham Court Road to see Sam Ryder - he was very good.  It was a short set but that suited me as it didn't start until 9.15pm and I needed to catch a train back to Didcot.  Got home at 11.45pm much to the doggies' delight.  Today has been a strange day as I drove down to Sussex to my brother & sister-in-law's house to meet a couple of removal companies. My sister-in-law is already up north and I felt very sad looking round the house imaging my brother there.  I then drove to Horsham, where I grew up, and collected his ashes from the undertakers. Then I (we - yes I was talking to him) did a drive round all my old haunts from when I was a child.  All rather melancholy.  I had one of the dogs with me (boxer) and he enjoyed his day out but didn't get a walk (apart from running round their house).  Back home now and I've lit the fire. Sorry to bore you all with that but with hubby down under there's no-one else to talk to, apart from the dogs and they're not that chatty xxx


----------



## 42istheanswer

It's not at all boring @zippyjojo! Will your sister in law come back down for the actual removal?


----------



## zippyjojo

42istheanswer said:


> It's not at all boring @zippyjojo! Will your sister in law come back down for the actual removal?


Aah thank you!  No I don't think so - we've found a really nice local firm who can do it which I do think makes all the difference.  She's coming down here to be with us for Christmas with my nieces so that will be lovely. Although my brother was called Robin and everything this Christmas seems to have a Robin on it (and he loved coming to us for Christmas) so it will be odd but I'm sure we'll all talk about him and raise a glass on Christmas Day.


----------



## rebrascora

zippyjojo said:


> Aah thank you!  No I don't think so - we've found a really nice local firm who can do it which I do think makes all the difference.  She's coming down here to be with us for Christmas with my nieces so that will be lovely. Although my brother was called Robin and everything this Christmas seems to have a Robin on it (and he loved coming to us for Christmas) so it will be odd but I'm sure we'll all talk about him and raise a glass on Christmas Day.Maybe you should


Nice that you did some reminiscing with him but shame that it was just the two of you as I think it needs a 3rd person to laugh and cry in such situations. Easy to cry on your own and be melancholy but harder to remember the funny times and have a laugh without someone else to stimulate those thoughts and memories.... You also probably end up looking a bit mad laughing in a car when essentially you look to be on your own.  
I love that he is called Robin and there will be so many robins at Christmas time. 
What are the plans for his ashes? Do you know? I hope he spends Christmas with you before being scattered.


----------



## zippyjojo

rebrascora said:


> Nice that you did some reminiscing with him but shame that it was just the two of you as I think it needs a 3rd person to laugh and cry in such situations. Easy to cry on your own and be melancholy but harder to remember the funny times and have a laugh without someone else to stimulate those thoughts and memories.... You also probably end up looking a bit mad laughing in a car when essentially you look to be on your own.
> I love that he is called Robin and there will be so many robins at Christmas time.
> What are the plans for his ashes? Do you know? I hope he spends Christmas with you before being scattered.


I did worry that people would be concerned seeing me blubbering at traffic lights - but it was good to get it out. We're scattering his ashes in three different places (he'd be fine with that!). One lot with my Dad who died when we were young; one lot that his wife and girls will scatter at their new home - or rather somewhere in that area, where we'll all hopefully be too and the last lot up on the Isle of Harris which is very special to all of us.  We also had a little bit put into a tin and his wife and girls are going to have a piece of jewellery each made with it in. And yes - he'll be here in the glass cabinet in the dining room on Christmas Day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.1


----------



## ColinUK

Been awake since 3:15am
Don’t really see the point in testing as any figure will be skewed by the lack of sleep. 

It was good to see my therapist again yesterday and today I have a creative writing salon type thing with Survivors. 

Unsurprisingly I’m exhausted.


----------



## gll

7.0 and had a couple of hours sleep. Tummy is still playing up. Sorting out some hydration and will probs try and go back to bed again if things settle a bit.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.2 yesss again!!!
BP 112/75

Nothing much planned for today. Still its all good.

I noticed that my smart meter display showed that I had exceeded my weekly budget !!!! That will be the heating plus the thanksgiving cooking this week. Sigh

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning fellow bloodletters/zappers. A very nice 5.3 ( oh so close), following a unicorn day. Happy Eggy. 

Wanted a lie in but like many others on here, been awake for hours. I had strange dreams, not pleasant at all, a family member died and although I know that is said to indicate  there’s an imminent birth, it’s still unsettling. It was Mr Eggy’s youngest brother, I won’t mention it to him. Then I just tossed and turned until my stomach forced me to get up as I’m starving. Unfortunately, I need at least 45 mins before I can eat, blooming insulin resistance! 

I’m home alone today, Camera Club Northern area competition in Keswick. I was thinking I might go and have a walk around Derwent Water whilst Mr Eggy is busy but I talked myself out of it. Rain is forecast but I also need Mr Eggy as my look out as I can’t walk 11 miles without needing a “comfort” break,  and it’s always very busy!  So I’m going to stay at home and put on my pinny and make filled pasta and ragu bake. I’ve got those fancy huge pasta shells that you can only buy in TK Maxx and I will fill them with mozzarella, ricotta, garlic and fresh basil. A fiddly job but worth it. I might also have a nana nap!

Have a smashing Saturday. 
Congrats @Gwynn on another HS.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 
Looking out of the window is depressing - shrubs bobbing about against a grey sky, rain misting down and visibility less than 100m. Forecast vile after a bad night. 
Was anticipating a poor score after indulging in scampi for supper. I need a recipe for shellfish which uses less carbs. Can't spend all my remaining years eating mussels with garlic butter...Cheering surprise to get a reading of 5.0.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.1 here. I woke up around half 2 to find my BG shooting up, cheeky so-n-so. Ha, gotcha, I thought, as I zapped it with a correction dose. 

So my new overnight pattern is: two nights in a row, a nice flat line; followed by two nights in a row, BG sky-rockets at 3am and/or 6am; repeat...Weird.

So nice to hear from you @Lanny - not so nice to hear about your struggles, poor you. (((Gentle hugs))).


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.1 here, after correcting a 4am hypo with a couple of jelly babies. And I’d reduced overnight basal by a whole unit. Combination of using the long handled loppers overhead to reduce the height of a large buddleia for the winter (Monty's instructions on a Gardeners World episode, can’t disobey those) and a glass of red wine in the evening.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.6 first thing this morning.  Rain, rain and more rain forecast for today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A poor 11.9 which I put down to seething anger and phantom pain that woke me six hours ago!


----------



## Lanny

07:51 BS 8.8

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!  

JUST finished munching breakfast & posting! 

I’ve decided I don’t fancy any cake for my Birthday this year BUT, I AM indulging & ordered an extra tesco shop on Monday & moved my usual shop to Wednesday. I ordered the not long out Christmas party food & “MY Goodness” it’s really gone up in price now EVEN with the 3 for 2 offers on most of them particularly the finest range! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE gyozas, the Japanese meat or seafood even both together sometimes dumplings, & ordered the new for this year’s finest whole prawn ones at a WHOPPING £5-50 for a pack of 10: already tried ordering them as soon as they were available 2 weeks ago; didn’t get any the 1st week & got 3 on Monday so, know they taste GREAT! Albeit they’re a bit gimmicky in that the pastry doesn’t cover the while thing leaving the tiny bit of shelled tail of the prawn sticking out: not as good as they COULD be because of 2 things: REALLY tesco didn’t think this one out properly before doing this; a) this means the prawn is whole, not chopped up, with the other veg, & stuff, rattling around separately inside so, the prawn is already a tad overcooked before you even reheat it to eat & it’s a bit rubbery: eating it cold is better & that’s fine as it already cooked & b) leaving the tail poking out means it’s not watertight which causes problems when reheating as suggested on the pack & less of a problem steaming it as I always do, the traditional bamboo steamer is iconic but, mine is a stainless steel one of 2 perforated tiers over the bottom pan of water!  There’s 2 main ways of cooking gyozas depending on how you like them: method on the pack is shallow fry in a bit of oil to crisp & caramelise the bottom a bit before shallow poaching them in a couple of inches, JUST enough to cover them, of water & they become very sticky with a crisp bottom & why they’re known as “pot stickers” in the US; the way I like them is to steam them & they’re more like dim sum! Tesco has always done them already cooked with the caramelised bottom so, you’re only reheating them anyway so, I decided eating these cold are best given the gimmicks of these dumplings that don’t really work! BUT, after a couple of years of the TERRIBLE Rainbow gyozas these whole prawn ones are MUCH better: tesco HAD a Wonderful pack of 5 chicken & 5 prawn ones for a few years before the Rainbow ones came out that were just PERFECT; why did they change them to the TERRIBLE Rainbow ones?

Ordered some more party food of breaded butterfly prawns, chicken tikka samosas & chicken katsu curry rolls so, that’s an indulgent Monday, actual Birthday, & Tuesday before normal food service resumes on Wednesday next week: IF everything comes; CAN be difficult to get some depending on popularity? 

I ordered this yesterday after posting & definitively deciding, only thinking about it before then, on no cake!  So, I’m marking my Birthday a bit differently this year!

The rest can be skipped, if you wish? 

Little Miss Frustrated was me for most of yesterday as it turned out there were no new episodes of the contemporary drama & I don’t know why: maybe it was a Chinese holiday I don’t know about; episodes 19 & 20 will have to wait until Monday now & I’m left on a bit of a cliffhanger!  I DID semi wonder about the little bit of a surprise cliffhanger at the end of episode 18 on Thursday given it wasn’t at the end of the week: now I know it WAS the end of the week!

I wished I’d followed my instincts at the start, before watching, of waiting for the whole lot to finish airing & all episodes subbed & ready to watch before starting to watch at all so, I see it at my own pace! 

I’ll do that next time as I’ve rather spoilt myself watching these dramas at my own pace & don’t like the frustration of waiting for a TV schedule I don’t know! A Duh! Hitting My Head emoji or what you lot call a Face Palm emoji!


----------



## Lanny

Oops!  JUST realised RIGHT after pushing the button to post & seeing how long it is, this IS indeed another long post! Hanging My Head Down In Shame emoji!


----------



## Eternal422

6.4 this morning for me.  Better than I deserved as I had The Case of the Munchies last night and wasn‘t satisfied with anything I ate  However, I did bolus for everything so that must have helped maintain at least a semblance of control!  Today is a new day.

Visiting my parents along with daughter and grandson (granddaughter has a cough and not totally well so we’re not taking her, my parents are in their 90s so being careful we don’t give them anything).  They get nurses and doctors visit them as they no longer go out due to both being unsteady on their feet, however despite being “on the list” for a flu jab (already had their Covid booster) they still have not had anyone come out to them.  Frustrating really as if they allowed us to take them we could easily get their flu jabs at a pharmacy.

Have a good Saturday everyone!


----------



## Barrowman

Well after a 5.7 at bedtime last night it’s a 5.7 again this morning, I’ll have to try four squares of chocolate again tonight and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. I've just woken up!! Its a 12.2 for me. Been high all night and my sniffles yesterday have turned into a full blown cold...it explains the high numbers i suppose, or it could be the covid and flu jabs i had the other day.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn.
@eggyg i would come round for tea but feel a bit rough. The pasta sounds delicious. Can you post the recipe?


----------



## Eternal422

Seeing @freesia post just reminded me - congratulations @Gwynn on your HS!  Good times!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Well after 72 hours of consistently reading low, including reading way too flat for the last 30 hours or so of that, the Libre2 decided about tea time last night to be more accurate.... the past 14 hours have shown a much more likely shape and a much closer result when checked!

This morning Libre2 reckoned 5.0 while fingerprick reckoned 5.5   . I'm sure the estimated HbA1c will end up way too low with those 3 days of nonsense low readings, but I might still get to do my second slightly more carby dinner plus cake plus wine test on Monday!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.1 for me this morning. Been a steady line all night See what today brings. Have a good day folks


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Morning all. I've just woken up!! Its a 12.2 for me. Been high all night and my sniffles yesterday have turned into a full blown cold...it explains the high numbers i suppose, or it could be the covid and flu jabs i had the other day.
> 
> Congrats on the HS @Gwynn.
> @eggyg i would come round for tea but feel a bit rough. The pasta sounds delicious. Can you post the recipe?


It’s a BBC Good Food recipe. If I was in the least bit techy I could send the link! But I’m not so I can’t! But I’ve Googled it and took a screenshot so you know what you’re looking for. Mine never looks as good as that, my pasta always sinks! The recipe calls for marscapone but I couldn’t get it in Aldi, they had sold out, so I’m trying ricotta. I’ll let you know tomorrow what it’s like. We really enjoy it, bit nicer than just plain spaghetti and because it’s stuffed you don’t need many shells to fill you up. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me.

Not a lot planned for today, I suspect Sainsbury's will be involved.

Have a good da everyone.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> It’s a BBC Good Food recipe. If I was in the least bit techy I could send the link! But I’m not so I can’t! But I’ve Googled it and took a screenshot so you know what you’re looking for. Mine never looks as good as that, my pasta always sinks! The recipe calls for marscapone but I couldn’t get it in Aldi, they had sold out, so I’m trying ricotta. I’ll let you know tomorrow what it’s like. We really enjoy it, bit nicer than just plain spaghetti and because it’s stuffed you don’t need many shells to fill you up. Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. I shall be searching for that later. It looks amazing. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning  - 6.6 at 9:00


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this grey, wet, dreary day.

4.8 at 10 am this morning.  Woke needing the bathroom at 05:58 and then couldn't get back to sleep for over an hour, but then slept until almost 10am.  We've been up very early all the time we've had house guests, so I guess I needed a catch up.  In any case I had 24 hours of 100% in range (is that a unicorn day?)

Got our Christmas pud yesterday, the one with the gorgeous crystallised fruit topping (Marc de Champagne) from Aldi and our half bottle of Manzanilla sherry for consumption whilst dressing the tree (a little tradition we have)... so beginning to feel festive!  Whilst we were in Aldi we got a lovely half leg of lamb that was on offer... not had leg of lamb in forever, usually it's far too expensive.  So we'll have that for Sunday dinner.

@Gwynn congrats on yet another HS... you are on a roll!

@Lanny Gentle hugs.... and the party food sounds amazing.  Will have a lookout for the Tesco offerings.

@eggyg here's the link for the pasta bake bolognaise  I love having a day when I have time to properly cook, rather than a rushed "Oh what can we have for dinner tonight" sort of day.  Since Julian will be glued to the TV all day watching rugby I'm going to make fish pie this afternoon.... it'll use up all the odds and ends of fish and prawns cluttering up the bottom drawer of the freezer.  I do have a really low carb version that I posted when I was running DSF... but it involves mashed cauli topping and I have no cauli in, so will do potato mash instead.  

HUGS to all those suffering... hoping you'll feel better soon!


----------



## Colin g

A question for you good folks . Abbott sent me an e mail saying libre 1 sensor was defunct after December. Rang my health centre told the receptionist if she could get my doctor to change prescription over to libre 2 sensor. Would I still be able to scan libre 2 sensor with my old device . Or does that need to be changed to? Thanks for any help


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> Will have a lookout for the Tesco offerings.


The Rainbow gyozas are still out this Christmas & they’re TERRIBLE so, avoid that one: it has terrible reviews; hopefully they’ll abandon THAT one sometime soon? 

I’ll leave a fairly good review of the these Whole Prawn ones & see what tesco bring out next Christmas?


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all on this grey, wet, dreary day.
> 
> 4.8 at 10 am this morning.  Woke needing the bathroom at 05:58 and then couldn't get back to sleep for over an hour, but then slept until almost 10am.  We've been up very early all the time we've had house guests, so I guess I needed a catch up.  In any case I had 24 hours of 100% in range (is that a unicorn day?)
> 
> Got our Christmas pud yesterday, the one with the gorgeous crystallised fruit topping (Marc de Champagne) from Aldi and our half bottle of Manzanilla sherry for consumption whilst dressing the tree (a little tradition we have)... so beginning to feel festive!  Whilst we were in Aldi we got a lovely half leg of lamb that was on offer... not had leg of lamb in forever, usually it's far too expensive.  So we'll have that for Sunday dinner.
> 
> @Gwynn congrats on yet another HS... you are on a roll!
> 
> @Lanny Gentle hugs.... and the party food sounds amazing.  Will have a lookout for the Tesco offerings.
> 
> @eggyg here's the link for the pasta bake bolognaise  I love having a day when I have time to properly cook, rather than a rushed "Oh what can we have for dinner tonight" sort of day.  Since Julian will be glued to the TV all day watching rugby I'm going to make fish pie this afternoon.... it'll use up all the odds and ends of fish and prawns cluttering up the bottom drawer of the freezer.  I do have a really low carb version that I posted when I was running DSF... but it involves mashed cauli topping and I have no cauli in, so will do potato mash instead.
> 
> HUGS to all those suffering... hoping you'll feel better soon!


Just finished it. This is the before it’s cooked and before they sink in! I already had a ragu in the freezer as I always make enough to freeze a couple of extra portion, so just a case of mixing and stuffing. Going to make a lamb Madras now. I’ll get two meals for two out of the half leg. I’ll freeze both and take one with us when we go on our holidays on Friday. I love a day in the kitchen too. Radio on full blast and a boogie round the kitchen.  
Edited to add my half leg was from Aldi. I much prefer theirs over Tesco’s. It was £13 though! Cheaper than going to an Indian restaurant.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Colin g said:


> A question for you good folks . Abbott sent me an e mail saying libre 1 sensor was defunct after December. Rang my health centre told the receptionist if she could get my doctor to change prescription over to libre 2 sensor. Would I still be able to scan libre 2 sensor with my old device . Or does that need to be changed to? Thanks for any help


If you're using a phone, yes. If you're using a reader, you can probably scan with your old device (though you wouldn't get alarms), but if it's _really _old then it won't work.

If you have a reader, you should probably ask for a replacement regardless: https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/fsl2Replacement.html


----------



## MikeyBikey

Lanny said:


> 07:51 BS 8.8
> 
> A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!
> 
> JUST finished munching breakfast & posting!
> 
> I’ve decided I don’t fancy any cake for my Birthday this year BUT, I AM indulging & ordered an extra tesco shop on Monday & moved my usual shop to Wednesday. I ordered the not long out Christmas party food & “MY Goodness” it’s really gone up in price now EVEN with the 3 for 2 offers on most of them particularly the finest range! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE gyozas, the Japanese meat or seafood even both together sometimes dumplings, & ordered the new for this year’s finest whole prawn ones at a WHOPPING £5-50 for a pack of 10: already tried ordering them as soon as they were available 2 weeks ago; didn’t get any the 1st week & got 3 on Monday so, know they taste GREAT! Albeit they’re a bit gimmicky in that the pastry doesn’t cover the while thing leaving the tiny bit of shelled tail of the prawn sticking out: not as good as they COULD be because of 2 things: REALLY tesco didn’t think this one out properly before doing this; a) this means the prawn is whole, not chopped up, with the other veg, & stuff, rattling around separately inside so, the prawn is already a tad overcooked before you even reheat it to eat & it’s a bit rubbery: eating it cold is better & that’s fine as it already cooked & b) leaving the tail poking out means it’s not watertight which causes problems when reheating as suggested on the pack & less of a problem steaming it as I always do, the traditional bamboo steamer is iconic but, mine is a stainless steel one of 2 perforated tiers over the bottom pan of water!  There’s 2 main ways of cooking gyozas depending on how you like them: method on the pack is shallow fry in a bit of oil to crisp & caramelise the bottom a bit before shallow poaching them in a couple of inches, JUST enough to cover them, of water & they become very sticky with a crisp bottom & why they’re known as “pot stickers” in the US; the way I like them is to steam them & they’re more like dim sum! Tesco has always done them already cooked with the caramelised bottom so, you’re only reheating them anyway so, I decided eating these cold are best given the gimmicks of these dumplings that don’t really work! BUT, after a couple of years of the TERRIBLE Rainbow gyozas these whole prawn ones are MUCH better: tesco HAD a Wonderful pack of 5 chicken & 5 prawn ones for a few years before the Rainbow ones came out that were just PERFECT; why did they change them to the TERRIBLE Rainbow ones?
> 
> Ordered some more party food of breaded butterfly prawns, chicken tikka samosas & chicken katsu curry rolls so, that’s an indulgent Monday, actual Birthday, & Tuesday before normal food service resumes on Wednesday next week: IF everything comes; CAN be difficult to get some depending on popularity?
> 
> I ordered this yesterday after posting & definitively deciding, only thinking about it before then, on no cake!  So, I’m marking my Birthday a bit differently this year!
> 
> The rest can be skipped, if you wish?
> 
> Little Miss Frustrated was me for most of yesterday as it turned out there were no new episodes of the contemporary drama & I don’t know why: maybe it was a Chinese holiday I don’t know about; episodes 19 & 20 will have to wait until Monday now & I’m left on a bit of a cliffhanger!  I DID semi wonder about the little bit of a surprise cliffhanger at the end of episode 18 on Thursday given it wasn’t at the end of the week: now I know it WAS the end of the week!
> 
> I wished I’d followed my instincts at the start, before watching, of waiting for the whole lot to finish airing & all episodes subbed & ready to watch before starting to watch at all so, I see it at my own pace!
> 
> I’ll do that next time as I’ve rather spoilt myself watching these dramas at my own pace & don’t like the frustration of waiting for a TV schedule I don’t know! A Duh! Hitting My Head emoji or what you lot call a Face Palm emoji!



I have read the first chapter. Will finish after lunch!


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 6.6 for me this morning but like @Eternal422 I had a bad case of the "Munchies" at bedtime early hours and ended up eating Nutty granola by the handful.... again....I jabbed 6 units in total, 3 plus another 3, but didn't weigh or measure or even keep track of how many handfuls I had. Just decided I needed a bit more insulin after I felt I had stuck my hand in the bag too many times  ..... then I had 2 wholegrain crackers with butter (cos I have no cheese left...shopping on the cards today) because I decided that maybe there was a bit too much insulin in my system.... All very slap dash and totally random. I had dropped my basal earlier by 1 unit. Went to bed on 8.6 and woke up on 6.6. Talk about jammy as I really can't claim there was any skill involved. Oh and like a few others here, I also had a unicorn day yesterday! Long time since I added to my herd of them, so that was nice.

@Gwynn Congrats on yet another House Special. So pleased that things are stable in your household at the moment. Long may that last.

@eggyg. Elaine, those look amazing!

@Lanny So pleased to see you back posting. I was getting concerned. 
Cake is overrated. Sounds like you have a fab birthday party food planned. So pleased to hear that your Dad pulled through after being so ill. I imagine it will be lovely to see your brother after so long.


----------



## gll

Morning part 2
Been back to sleep again and this time 5.6

Son has just put the last of the gloss on the hallway and hoping him and my nephew can get the new carpet down tomorrow. Can't even move in my living room as all the hallway stuff has been dumped in there (sideboard and drawers and shoe racks).
I need my zen back.


----------



## zippyjojo

Afternoon all. 6.2 this morning. Just been for two back to back dog walks (swapped dogs ½ way through) felt a bit light headed near the end and did a finger prick: 4.7 - inhaled a Kit Kat then some blue cheese on ryvitas and then another Kit Kat (someone gave me two the other day). Now feel like falling asleep


----------



## Wannie

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn 
I feel for you @Lanny, if its the same bug I have its nasty, chesty cough, sneezing, sweating and shivering I've had enough of it now it needs to go!!
5.4 for me this morning at 7.45 woke at 5am but turned over and went back to sleep! 

Had a lovely surprise my son and granddaughters came bearing gifts and chocolate cake this afternoon complete with candles (its my birthday) which Phoebe helped me blow out, couldn't disappoint the little ones so shared a sliver with the youngest, first cake since May when I was diagnosed,  anyway tested 2 hours later and it was 7! 
but do agree cake is over rated and way too sweet now


----------



## zippyjojo

Wannie said:


> Congrats on the HS @Gwynn
> I feel for you @Lanny, if its the same bug I have its nasty, chesty cough, sneezing, sweating and shivering I've had enough of it now it needs to go!!
> 5.4 for me this morning at 7.45 woke at 5am but turned over and went back to sleep!
> 
> Had a lovely surprise my son and granddaughters came bearing gifts and chocolate cake this afternoon complete with candles (its my birthday) which Phoebe helped me blow out, couldn't disappoint the little ones so shared a sliver with the youngest, first cake since May when I was diagnosed,  anyway tested 2 hours later and it was 7!
> but do agree cake is over rated and way too sweet now


Happy Birthday


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday Wannie!


----------



## gll

Happy Birthday @Wannie x


----------



## rebrascora

@Wannie Wishing you a very happy birthday and so lovely that your family came round to celebrate with you.


----------



## Wannie

Aw thank you everybody, mentioned it more to explain my lapse and eating chocolate cake and then pleased that BGs only went up to 7 Even though I am feeling quite poorly it was lovely to see them and listening to Phoebe explain that they'd had to buy number candles because there wasn't enough room for 64 individual candles  and that she would help me blow them out so I didn't cough!!


----------



## Bloden

Wannie said:


> Aw thank you everybody, mentioned it more to explain my lapse and eating chocolate cake and then pleased that BGs only went up to 7 Even though I am feeling quite poorly it was lovely to see them and listening to Phoebe explain that they'd had to buy number candles because there wasn't enough room for 64 individual candles  and that she would help me blow them out so I didn't cough!!


Happy Birthday!!! @Wannie and Get Well Soon. Love Pheobe’s explanation.


----------



## Wannie

Bloden said:


> Happy Birthday!!! @Wannie and Get Well Soon. Love Pheobe’s explanation.


Me too! My son had to fetch them across because Phoebe was concerned that I wasn't having a party or a cake,    bless her. Thank you I hate being ill, it annoys me because I always think of the jobs/tasks going undone.


----------



## Lanny

Happy Birthday @Wannie Get well soon!


----------



## freesia

Happy Birthday @Wannie


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - 7.8


Good morning  7.8 for me today as well Michael!


----------



## rebrascora

4.6 for me this morning but 2 dips into the red overnight needing 6JBs. No idea why as I didn't get any exercise yesterday and very little the day before and I had quite a protein and fat rich evening meal and no alcohol *AND* I reduced my basal by one unit last night because the previous night I dropped 3 points. Sometimes you just can't win!


----------



## rebrascora

I should say I did have a good sleep though.... apart from waking up hypo twice!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.7 here.

Almost finished my Crimbo shopping, but need one more trip to a couple of local towns. Not today tho. We’ve decided to get my OH’s family a give-to-charity gift cos I have no idea what they like and end up buying them generic tat. Aiming to send everything that needs sending by Tuesday.

Time to walk the dogs. I’ll shut the back door quietly cos it looks like the rest of the forum are having a lie-in.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning all! A 9.0 for me. Hoping for a better day as had another bad bout of phantom pain late yesterday afternoon. (cross fingers emoji emoji)


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7`. 

I look out of the window and repeat the mantra "Less than a month to the shortest day". I do hate the dying of the light. I cling on above the pit of depression by my fingernails. Roll on January... 

Had to kick myself into doing anything but the chores yesterday. Eventually kicked myself into motion and visited a charity shop (not my usual thing - I'm a habitual donator rather than a shopper) as well as the coop. Returned with edible goodies from the one and a charming leather camel, a P.D.James, and a colourful ceramic elephant with howdah from the other. I've always secretly rather wanted one of those enormous elephants one sees on Antiques programmes, but never had the right sort of house for one, so finding a 6 inch high one was fun at £3. Dear me - next thing will be gnomes if I am not careful.

Enjoy the remaining weekend folks.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 14.2 and not feeling great. This head cold is lingering and corrections aren't working. Been in the 14s all night so the graph shows. I think it could also be a reaction to the flu and covid jabs together. Might try a new pen as well just in case. Only managed 12% in target yesterday! Shocking!! I've got my review in a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!


----------



## zippyjojo

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  3.7 here.
> 
> Almost finished my Crimbo shopping, but need one more trip to a couple of local towns. Not today tho. We’ve decided to get my OH’s family a give-to-charity gift cos I have no idea what they like and end up buying them generic tat. Aiming to send everything that needs sending by Tuesday.
> 
> Time to walk the dogs. I’ll shut the back door quietly cos it looks like the rest of the forum are having a lie-in.


I wish I could suggest that to my brother and sister in law - it would save my trip to the charity shop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 5.8 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Evening! 6.3 and a lie in. Dozed on and off from 6 until just before 9. Stripped the bed and put a wash on and my sous chef is making the breakfast today. 

No plans as such, hoping to hang the bedding out, 11degrees, sunny and breezy, it’ll give it a start anyways. If we’ve time we might have a walk.

 Happy birthday for yesterday @Wannie sounds like you had a lovely day. 
@freesia hopefully you’ll turn a corner today, 

Have a super Sunday folks.


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning - 7.5 this morning which I’m pleasantly surprised by after my Kit Kat fest yesterday. More sorting of “stuff” today and an Advent Carol Service in the village with my Mum this evening - my brother is in the choir. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.2 for me this morning. Slept sound all night . Never woke up once Very unusual for me normally testing 2or 3 times a night . Busy day ahead housework cook the meat for dinner and get dog out . Have a good day folks


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 5.6 for me this morning.  Sunday lunch out today at a pub to celebrate my wife’s late brother’s birthday (first one since losing him in February this year) along with the rest of the family.  It will be a bittersweet time I expect, but whenever we go to his favourite pub we always raise a glass to him, so this will be nice in a funny sort of way.  Planning to eat beforehand though as I am The One Person who doesn’t like Sunday Roasts .  The pub does a roast carvery so I’ll skip that and just have a drink.

Congratulations @Colin g on your HS!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## khskel

Colin g said:


> A question for you good folks . Abbott sent me an e mail saying libre 1 sensor was defunct after December. Rang my health centre told the receptionist if she could get my doctor to change prescription over to libre 2 sensor. Would I still be able to scan libre 2 sensor with my old device . Or does that need to be changed to? Thanks for any help


I got a couple of libre 2 sensors presumably by mistake and as I didn't notice scanned with my libre 1 sensor no problem.


----------



## Pattidevans

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.7`.
> 
> I look out of the window and repeat the mantra "Less than a month to the shortest day". I do hate the dying of the light. I cling on above the pit of depression by my fingernails. Roll on January...
> 
> Had to kick myself into doing anything but the chores yesterday. Eventually kicked myself into motion and visited a charity shop (not my usual thing - I'm a habitual donator rather than a shopper) as well as the coop. Returned with edible goodies from the one and a charming leather camel, a P.D.James, and a colourful ceramic elephant with howdah from the other. I've always secretly rather wanted one of those enormous elephants one sees on Antiques programmes, but never had the right sort of house for one, so finding a 6 inch high one was fun at £3. Dear me - next thing will be gnomes if I am not careful.
> 
> Enjoy the remaining weekend folks.


If you suffer from depression (as many do) when the days grow short, then it is fortunate you have bought an elephant figurine.  Place it inside the front door facing outwards, it will protect  against negative energies coming in.


----------



## Leadinglights

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning, 5.6 for me this morning.  Sunday lunch out today at a pub to celebrate my wife’s late brother’s birthday (first one since losing him in February this year) along with the rest of the family.  It will be a bittersweet time I expect, but whenever we go to his favourite pub we always raise a glass to him, so this will be nice in a funny sort of way.  Planning to eat beforehand though as I am The One Person who doesn’t like Sunday Roasts .  The pub does a roast carvery so I’ll skip that and just have a drink.
> 
> Congratulations @Colin g on your HS!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Can you not just have vegetables or maybe they will have vegetarian dishes on offer and they will often have fish available.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.2 for me.

I think I heard the words garden centre mentioned so I guess that's the plan for today. 
Got to make a big pan of Bigos first though. Sauerkraut, mushrooms, chicken, kabanos bacon and tomato.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

khskel said:


> I got a couple of libre 2 sensors presumably by mistake and as I didn't notice scanned with my libre 1 sensor no problem.


@khskel it’ll work OK but you won’t get alarms.

Morning all, rather grey today. 

6.4 when I finally woke at 10am.  Mainly sleepless night until gone 6am with bad dreams when I did nod off briefly.

Last night’s fish pie was disappointing.  Turns out the white fish I had thought was Cod was actually Pollock and I dislike it intensely.  Hubby seemed happy with it though.  Hope today’s lamb will be better.  It should be!

@Wannie  Happy Belated Birthday.  How sweet is Phoebe!

@Colin g well done on the HS!

@zippyjojo Kit Kats and chocolate are too slowly digested to be of any real use for a hypo.  You need something that has pure glucose in it, such as dextrose tabs, full sugar drinks or jelly babies.  Not that I would consider 4.7 a hypo, but it does probably feel like one if you have been running high for a while.

 Have a lovely day all and get well soon all of you who feel poorly.


----------



## Lanny

10:35 BS 7.7   It’s getting closer!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Could BARELY stayed up for Strictly last night: fell asleep almost from the start live & woke to see the last dance & voted all 3 of my votes for poor Molly, who’s definitely my favourite this year & getting a tough time of it with all those dance offs, then, tried watching from the start again; fell asleep again so, switched off the iPad & had a proper snooze! A double stream of z’s emoji! 

FINALLY caught all 6 dances when I woke, for a loo trip, around 23:45? 

My stamina is still a bit lacking & after 2 normal ish 15/16 hours days I barely lasted 12 hours yesterday! But, I was only lasting about 6/8 hours awake before sleeping a lot at the height of my illness! S, it IS an improvement!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a happy 5.1 for me at 8.35 this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, today woke up (a few hrs ago) to a more reasonable 6.4
much better than yesterday, when my waking BS was 9.something 
not good  
hardly surprising really as Friday afternoon & evening
I ate so much non-diabetic friendly, carb laden, comfort food.
including cheesy chips a sausage roll & two chocolate do-nuts  

hope everybody’s having a great weekend


----------



## Benny G

Morning all, coffee and dark chocolate to lift the spirits and start the day.


----------



## Colin g

khskel said:


> I got a couple of libre 2 sensors presumably by mistake and as I didn't notice scanned with my libre 1 sensor no problem.


Apparently I carnt get the machine. Have to use my phone which to be fair I do for most of the time . I do use the libre machine every time I eat . And put my carbs and insulin intake on that . Just have to change over . I was offered the libre 2 when they first came out . Told my diabetes nurse (when I had one . She left last may and I haven't heard from her replacement. If they got one . Received a quick phone call back in February this year and that's been it Haven't seen anyone face to face at the clinic for years . Same with my feet February for them chiropatist said she would see me in 3 months It's the back end of January next year. Never used to be this bad . I'm up in Sunderland.) Just have to keep yourself right . Least I'm getting my eyes looked at on Thursday


----------



## gll

Hey all. 4.9 and 100% time in range
I would be delighted apart from the fact its mainly down to 3 days of upset tummy. Just trying to eat little amounts. On a plus, plenty of basal testing going on .
(all good on the ketones front - bouncing between neg and trace on the sticks)


----------



## Bloden

zippyjojo said:


> I wish I could suggest that to my brother and sister in law - it would save my trip to the charity shop


We haven’t suggested the idea to them, we’re just going ahead with it!


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> If you suffer from depression (as many do) when the days grow short, then it is fortunate you have bought an elephant figurine.  Place it inside the front door facing outwards, it will protect  against negative energies coming in.


I think I would need a bigger one for that!


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 on fingerprick this morning - the Libre2 is running 1-2ish high when I've checked today. Maybe I'll end up with a reasonable HbA1c guess from it at the end, we shall see .

I have now successfully completed dismantling and moving the wardrobe, so can now start to move some stuff that is currently all over the place in the living room upstairs! Still need to do some work paperwork that I didn't get to on Friday when I meant to do it too. I promised I'd have it done by the end of the week  . And need to clear all the bits of paper etc off the dining table too as my friend is coming for tea tomorrow! (Still need to figure out what I'm going to cook...)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 this morning. 

Still nothing heard from the hospital so will chase them again today. May actually pop in to the orthopaedics department and ask them to book the MRI whilst I’m standing there in front of them. 

Other than that I’m going in to the office today and that’s a rare treat where I get to work in an environment that’s too loud, either too hot or too cold and has uncomfortable office chairs as opposed to working from home where I can luxuriate in a temperature of my liking and sit on my comfortable kneeling chair. Sigh. 

On Saturday I took part in a literary salon where I performed some of my poetry in public for the first time. 
It’s an odd experience putting words I’ve written out in to the wider world and odd seeing how they are received. 
I’ve been asked back to the next one.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'6.

I watched the movie "The Wonder" this Saturday and there is a scene where the main character pricks her finger with a needle. Seeing those things on TV always made me very squeamish and this was no exception. You would think I'd be used to it now, with 3-5 sugar checks a day in my own fingers 

Yesterday I went to Lidl and picked ingredients for a few Spanish dishes. I want to get better in the kitchen and now that's cold and I spend less time outdoors, seems a good time to try some family recipes that take longer to make. I started with this stew (picture). As usual, "it's not like my mum's :/" BUT not too bad. And to be fair, is my first try. Mum has probably cooked this for 40 years!


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 6'6.
> 
> I watched the movie "The Wonder" this Saturday and there is a scene where the main character pricks her finger with a needle. Seeing those things on TV always made me very squeamish and this was no exception. You would think I'd be used to it now, with 3-5 sugar checks a day in my own fingers
> 
> Yesterday I went to Lidl and picked ingredients for a few Spanish dishes. I want to get better in the kitchen and now that's cold and I spend less time outdoors, seems a good time to try some family recipes that take longer to make. I started with this stew (picture). As usual, "it's not like my mum's :/" BUT not too bad. And to be fair, is my first try. Mum has probably cooked this for 40 years! View attachment 23093


I base success or otherwise of my cooking on whether it tastes like mums. Sometimes it does, sometimes it’s nothing like it so I ask her how she does a certain dish. It’s always just eyeballed quantities as she never weighs anything other than when baking!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.2


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 10.6, which is too high but much better than the 17 i hit last night! I feel better from the cold but completely drained from all the highs over the weekend. Got to get ready for work and i really don't want to go, i just want to sleep. Its going to be a very long day.

@ColinUK congratulations with the poetry. I hope you get the MRI sorted.

@Michael12421 congratulations on the HS.

@Elenka_HM the photo looks delicious.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1 today.

Zara day today, hopefully a walk to the river as she wasn’t herself on Friday, she’s  full of cold. Hopefully, fingers crossed, neither of us will catch it. Who am I kidding? I must kiss and cuddle her a thousand times whilst she’s in my care!

@Elenka_HM that is almost the same stew I cooked yesterday. Was it beef? Unfortunately, there’s enough left for tonight’s tea, Mr Eggy loves it but I can’t stand the taste the parsnips bring to it, even though there was only a couple of pieces in it, I’m not that into beef either. But I hadn’t cooked it for ages so I was totally selfless as I’m want to be!  I also cooked Cornumbria/Cumbish pasties. Authentic expect for the fact they weren’t made in Cornwall. We’re having them for lunch today. I made extra for the freezer to take on walks. The teeny, tiny one is for Zara obviously. Is my crimping up to scratch @Pattidevans?

@Michael12421 many congratulations on your House Special.

Have a good day folks, if you’re able.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 on a wet day again. It seems endless. Think I shall spend most of the day drawing Mr Wolf. Hope there are breaks in the cloud for some of us.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, jelly baby assisted at 3am this time.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

@Elenka_HM my wife made a chicken, potato, carrots and mushroom stew type thing in the Ninja Foodi last night and it resembled your dish in looks too. An experiment. It was delicious

BG this morning 5.0

It is very cold this morning but I am nice and snug under the electric throw. I will have to brave the cold for a sort walk later on.

It must be cold as I hibernated until 6am!!! A full 2 hours later than I normally get out of bed.

Today, keeping warm.

Does anyone have any good suggestions for a decent mobile phone case. I bought one and it seems to be made of a silicone rubber type thing. Way too slippery !!!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn what model phone do you have now? 
I’ll find a few suggestions for cases.


----------



## Gwynn

Its a Samsung A33 5g

The thing I like about it most is that it works!!!

Thanks


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 5.2 for me today? 

@Michael12421 is it my eyes but your meter seems to read 9.4?


----------



## silentsquirrel

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! A 5.2 for me today?
> 
> @Michael12421 is it my eyes but your meter seems to read 9.4?


Think it was 94!   94/18=5.2
@Michael12421 is in Spain.


----------



## Michael12421

@MikeyBikey No it is 94.  We measure differently here. both 93 and 94 translate as 5.2


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.6 here.

I accessed my first payslip for my new job yesterday - it was a blank page! Oh. I see. I’m looking forward to hearing from the lovely secretary to see what happened. I’m also looking forward to getting my recent blood test results - the surgery couldn’t find them in the system, and advised me to contact the hospital. Lots to look forward to this week! 

Great work @Michael12421 !!!


----------



## rayray119

11.1 getting a bit high in the morna again so think I may need try and test at 5 to see if happens before or after them as if it happens after then I won't want to increase my nighttime livemir but if it happens before I moght


----------



## ColinUK

Gwynn said:


> Its a Samsung A33 5g
> 
> The thing I like about it most is that it works!!!
> 
> Thanks


Try OtterBox or Spigen

I’ve used both in the past and have this Spigen case on my iPhone right now. The textured back and sides make it incredibly easy to grip. 






						More Samsung Cases | OtterBox - EMEA
					

OtterBox cases, power, screen protection, and accessories protect and empower your digital world.




					www.otterbox.co.uk


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden Reminds me of the time I opened my payslip and found I’d been paid my tax and taxed my pay. 
Called payroll and they apologised and said it would be sorted out next month. 
I quickly corrected their mistaken belief that I would be happy with that outcome and it was rectified by end of the day.


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK thanks I will order a blue one when I am paid at the start od Dec.

Yikes! Nearly Christmas !!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Congratulations @Michael12421 on your "especial de la casa" 
My reading was 6.1 this morning.

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 7.1 for me this morning.  Think I need to watch my levels at night (which is my worst time for “grazing” and especially at the tail end of the Levemir will push BG up a bit).

Congratulations @Michael12421 and @MikeyBikey on your HS this morning!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Lanny

08:26 BS 9.1 Aww! I don’t know why it’s so high this morning? 

Just sang Happy Birthday to me on the loo first thing, washed hands & tested! Thinking Drat! I can’t be 50 any more: a nice round number that Mr. Monk would be happy with & 51 is just SO odd, pun fully intended; I, in italics, will have to wait for 55 for my next round number, it’s the only odd like I consider as even ie. round as it’s half of 10, Mr. Monk would have to wait for 60! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Also, checked my email to see if a) tesco will send me a receipt email for what’s coming today actually before I get it as it sometimes comes very late after the shopping arrives & is therefore USELESS & b) see if I’m going to get all/any of the party food I ordered?  Uhm! I got everything except for the prawn gyozas & sushi! So, that’ll be anything from 10:20 to 12:00 delivery: it’s my usual slot time of 11:00 to 12:00 but, they’re nearly always early!

It’s going to be indulgent party food today & we’ll see what I wake on tomorrow?


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 8.1 for me this foggy morning Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Leadinglights

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  5.6 here.
> 
> I accessed my first payslip for my new job yesterday - it was a blank page! Oh. I see. I’m looking forward to hearing from the lovely secretary to see what happened. I’m also looking forward to getting my recent blood test results - the surgery couldn’t find them in the system, and advised me to contact the hospital. Lots to look forward to this week!
> 
> Great work @Michael12421 !!!


In the olden days some companies made you work 'a week in hand' which meant you didn't get any pay the first week.


----------



## zippyjojo

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 6.1 today.
> 
> Zara day today, hopefully a walk to the river as she wasn’t herself on Friday, she’s  full of cold. Hopefully, fingers crossed, neither of us will catch it. Who am I kidding? I must kiss and cuddle her a thousand times whilst she’s in my care!
> 
> @Elenka_HM that is almost the same stew I cooked yesterday. Was it beef? Unfortunately, there’s enough left for tonight’s tea, Mr Eggy loves it but I can’t stand the taste the parsnips bring to it, even though there was only a couple of pieces in it, I’m not that into beef either. But I hadn’t cooked it for ages so I was totally selfless as I’m want to be!  I also cooked Cornumbria/Cumbish pasties. Authentic expect for the fact they weren’t made in Cornwall. We’re having them for lunch today. I made extra for the freezer to take on walks. The teeny, tiny one is for Zara obviously. Is my crimping up to scratch @Pattidevans?
> 
> @Michael12421 many congratulations on your House Special.
> 
> Have a good day folks, if you’re able.


this might be the last thing you want to do - but I would stir some creamed horseradish into it ...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Rehearsal this evening, not sure about the rest of the day.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eternal422

Leadinglights said:


> Can you not just have vegetables or maybe they will have vegetarian dishes on offer and they will often have fish available.


Good call on the vegetarian option!  However everyone just had roast on a sandwich (something the pub does as a special along with plated meals), so it was easy just to drink (having eaten beforehand anyway) and not everyone ate anyway.  I drove to let my wife have a couple of drinks in honour of her brother who would have been 62 yesterday.  His son brought a picture of him to place on our table.  Very sad.


----------



## zippyjojo

7.5 again this morning (piggy me last night again and I didn't enjoy the mini magnum so I'm going to put them out in the deep freeze so I'm not tempted).  During the day thought yesterday I tested and was 4.7 so at least it's not staying high.  I've got my concert in Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford this evening - I say "my" concert - I'm literally single Jingle Bell Rock at the end but it will be lovely with lots of "proper" singers & musicians there and a few well knowns (Jeremy Irons & Anthony Horowitz).  Last night we had our Advent Carol Service in our village church which was nice.  Only 5 more nights until my hubby returns from Australia. Talking of which - not sure what I'll do in the evenings now I'm a Celeb has finished ...   Have a great day everyone and @Lanny Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Glorious here, sun shining. Bit nippy. I'm still too crook to get out and sweep all the leaves out, right squidgy mess on the pavement down the side of the bungalow.


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> this might be the last thing you want to do - but I would stir some creamed horseradish into it ...


Oh no!


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> I base success or otherwise of my cooking on whether it tastes like mums. Sometimes it does, sometimes it’s nothing like it so I ask her how she does a certain dish. It’s always just eyeballed quantities as she never weighs anything other than when baking!


Tell me about it! My mum and grandma also measure ingredients in " pinches", "bunches", "little bits" and the best one: "as much as you see it needs". I'm not a seasoned cook as them. I have no idea how much it needs! Haha


----------



## Elenka_HM

eggyg said:


> @Elenka_HM that is almost the same stew I cooked yesterday. Was it beef?


It was pork but I'm sure it would be nice with beef. I think the most distinctive flavour in this recipe comes from wine and clove. Unfortunately I didn't have the same kind of wine they would use back at home.


----------



## gll

hey everyone. 4.8

Still got an upset tummy and its been since about Thursday now. Managed some cup a soups and a bagel yesterday but still in the loo about 8 times a day at minimum. I don't "feel" unwell apart from cramping and diarrhoea.
Supposed to be doctors tomorrow for bloods, ironically checking for inflammation and infection markers so going to defer those for a week as results wont mean much and I'm nervous to leave the house.
Bloods still running on the lower side (for me). Not sure if its a case of not absorbing food properly (leading to overbolus) or just on way less food/carbs than usual.

Anyway off to call doctors to reschedule appointment and ask them if its worth speaking to GP yet or not.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on another changeable day... one minute it's teeming down, the next it's sunny.

5.0 on the nose this morning after a fabulous night's sleep thanks to Mr Nytol.  I don't take them often, but sometimes when I've had a whole bunch of nights with hardly any sleep I just need a half a tablet.  Didn't stop the numerous toilet visits but at least I quickly fell asleep again rather than laying awake for hours.

The roast lamb last night was fabulous!  I'd almost forgotten the taste we have it so rarely!  Did it with minted new potatoes, sprouts, roast butternut squash (just right, soft with caramellised edges) and some honey glazed parsnips for 'im indoors plus mint jelly.  @zippyjojo Horseradish?  Noooo...  I've realised that although I am no-one's mum I have been cooking for more than 50 years and I'm of the school of cooking that goes "that looks about right" and "Oh, recipe says a quarter teaspoon of that?  No one will taste it, chuck in a tablespoon of it" .

@Elenka_HM taste it and ask yourself what you "think" is missing.... then put some of whatever it is in, even if it's not actually what your mum uses.  Do you kinow what kind of wine your mum usually uses? 

@eggyg I'm not an expert on Cornish Pasties as a. although we have lived down here for 35 years we are still regarded as incomers and b. I don't like them all that much, though we are sometimes the grateful recipients of a home made one or two from next door who is expert and hers are delicious and HUGE!  According to the Cornish a "proper" pasty should only be crimped on the side (not the top), with a sort of rolling scrolling motion - see attached pic.  As I said, I'm not a judge but yours look lovely!

@Lanny Wishing you a Very Happy Birthday and a lovely feast.

@MikeyBikey and @Michael12421 Congratulations and well done on the HS.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> loods still running on the lower side (for me). Not sure if its a case of not absorbing food properly (leading to overbolus) or just on way less food/carbs than usual.


If you are eating less than usual then it's likely to be that, also are you losing weight due to eating less and having diarrhoea?  Insulin is dependent on body weight, so if you lose some you will likely need less insulin.


----------



## Barrowman

Morning fellow sufferers. It’s a 5.4 for me this beautiful sunny morning with a light chill in the air.


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 5.9 for me but I had quite a length of red on my graph which I slept through, although it was probably low 4s in reality rather than actual hypo.

Many congratulations to @Michael12421 and @MikeyBikey.... Our 2 House special high achievers this morning.

@Lanny Wishing you a very happy birthday and a healthier year ahead. Really disappointed for you about the prawn gyozas as it seemed you were especially looking forward to those, but hope the rest of your party food makes up for that omission and love that you sang "Happy Birthday" to yourself. I have just sung it for you too, but I think you can be thankful that you can't hear me  .


----------



## silentsquirrel

I think the crimp on top is the practice in Devon?  So @eggyg 's will be a Devbria/Cumbron.

Whatever, it's how it eats that matters and they look delish!


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> If you are eating less than usual then it's likely to be that, also are you losing weight due to eating less and having diarrhoea?  Insulin is dependent on body weight, so if you lose some you will likely need less insulin.


ahh didn't even consider weight loss / insulin based on weight. I think I've lost a couple of kg at least. Ended up not even bolusing one of the soups (15g carbs) last night to boost me up a bit and still drifted down while asleep.
Thankfully I have sensor on so keeping a close watch and will reduce basal again tonight 

Appointment for bloods moved to next week and receptionist encouraged me to call in the morning and speak to someone (no appointments left today which I expected).


----------



## Eternal422

silentsquirrel said:


> I think the crimp on top is the practice in Devon?  So @eggyg 's will be a Devbria/Cumbron.
> 
> Whatever, it's how it eats that matters and they look delish!


Reminds me of the “Jam or cream first?” on scone cream teas!


----------



## Lanny

rebrascora said:


> I have just sung it for you too, but I think you can be thankful that you can't hear me


Oh! I was pretty hoarse myself & a bit short of breath: asthma & singing don’t go well togther!


----------



## freesia

Oh no!! Levels had dropped to the 10s this morning. I thought it might be the start of levels improving. I corrected and had breakfast but by the time i got to work it had shot to over 17!! Its making me feel ill. I've increased my basal, changed my pen and having loads of corrections. If this is what the covid booster has done, i'm not having any more. I've had another 3u this morning and by 12 had finally come down to 9.9. Keep your fingers crossed it doesn't go back up!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Eternal422 said:


> Reminds me of the “Jam or cream first?” on scone cream teas!


Wars have almost been fought over such disagreements!  Dean Swift satirised it beautifully in Gulliver's Travels with the dispute over whether a boiled egg should be opened at the big end or the little end.


----------



## Pattidevans

Eternal422 said:


> Reminds me of the “Jam or cream first?” on scone cream teas!


OMG... that debate never stops raging on Radio Cornwall!


----------



## Lanny

Pattidevans said:


> OMG... that debate never stops raging on Radio Cornwall!


I’ve tried it both ways & I have to say clotted cream on top is just so much more classy & elegant: just have to be gentle with it; no heavy plops on top of the jam that splays it everywhere!  It’s a tricky business: jam on top is way easier; but, can’t dribble TOO much on or you end up with it running down your fingers when eating it!

Who cares? Just do what you like! It’s worth every naughty calorie or, for us diabetics, every sweet mouthful!


----------



## rebrascora

Pattidevans said:


> OMG... that debate never stops raging on Radio Cornwall!


I really can't see the problem. It simply depends on the consistency of the two toppings. Whichever is more solid gets spread first and then the other on the top. If you put the more liquid one on first then try to spread the other on top the fist layer will just get wiped off. So if your jam is runny and the cream is clotted, then the cream goes on first just like butter. If the jam is well set but the cream is runny perhaps whipped cream rather than clotted, then the jam goes on first. It really isn't rocket science, just logic! The problem arises when culture and tradition and rivalries come into the equation and logic goes out of the window.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pattidevans said:


> OMG... that debate never stops raging on Radio Cornwall!



It's as bad as the brown sauce/red sauce argument for bacon butties!


----------



## ColinUK

Elenka_HM said:


> Tell me about it! My mum and grandma also measure ingredients in " pinches", "bunches", "little bits" and the best one: "as much as you see it needs". I'm not a seasoned cook as them. I have no idea how much it needs! Haha


Mum gave me a recipe for one of her most frequently made cakes once. 

It had quantities for anything and just said “Bake until cooked”.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> Do you kinow what kind of wine your mum usually uses?


It is produced locally, in fact by a relative who sells it, so hard to get hold of it from here. When I travel or my parents visit, we take only the cabin luggage so we can't carry liquids. My grandparents drink this wine with meals, I personally don't like it but is good for cooking. Or at least, is familiar for us.

I've heard a lot of this clotted cream/jam debate. Each place has it's own. In Spain is about Spanish omelette (tortilla) with or without onions.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve had the MRI! 

Answered a call from the hospital at just before 2pm this afternoon offering me scan appointments in January. Which I accepted of course. Then the chap on the phone said “As you’re on the line hold on and I’ll check cancellations….. There’s a slot at 3pm this afternoon!”

Now of course I’ll take weeks potentially for the results to get through to the consultant. 

And off to Covent Garden to see Tosca this evening. I’m curious to see how it compares to the production I saw a few weeks ago at the ENO. This seat isn’t anywhere near as good but it’s all I could find other than standing and I’m not doing that anymore!


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had the MRI!
> 
> Answered a call from the hospital at just before 2pm this afternoon offering me scan appointments in January. Which I accepted of course. Then the chap on the phone said “As you’re on the line hold on and I’ll check cancellations….. There’s a slot at 3pm this afternoon!”
> 
> Now of course I’ll take weeks potentially for the results to get through to the consultant.
> 
> And off to Covent Garden to see Tosca this evening. I’m curious to see how it compares to the production I saw a few weeks ago at the ENO. This seat isn’t anywhere near as good but it’s all I could find other than standing and I’m not doing that anymore!


Thats great news!! Hopefully it won't take too long for the consultant to see it.

Enjoy Tosca, i've never been to see an opera.


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Thats great news!! Hopefully it won't take too long for the consultant to see it.
> 
> Enjoy Tosca, i've never been to see an opera.


They’re all utterly bonkers plots but it’s a joy to be enveloped by the music.


----------



## Eternal422

silentsquirrel said:


> Wars have almost been fought over such disagreements!  Dean Swift satirised it beautifully in Gulliver's Travels with the dispute over whether a boiled egg should be opened at the big end or the little end.


Well little end, obviously


----------



## freesia

Eternal422 said:


> Well little end, obviously


No, the big end


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had the MRI!
> 
> Answered a call from the hospital at just before 2pm this afternoon offering me scan appointments in January. Which I accepted of course. Then the chap on the phone said “As you’re on the line hold on and I’ll check cancellations….. There’s a slot at 3pm this afternoon!”
> 
> Now of course I’ll take weeks potentially for the results to get through to the consultant.
> 
> And off to Covent Garden to see Tosca this evening. I’m curious to see how it compares to the production I saw a few weeks ago at the ENO. This seat isn’t anywhere near as good but it’s all I could find other than standing and I’m not doing that anymore!


Great news on the MRI!

Can’t wait to hear your plot summary of Tosca


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> I've heard a lot of this clotted cream/jam debate. Each place has it's own. In Spain is about Spanish omelette (tortilla) with or without onions.


With!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mine was 6.9 this morning. Realised last night that I wouldn't be able to Libre the dinner/wine/cake experiment with my friend tonight, as I was rushing pulling my (sports style) bra off as I hadn't closed the door properly and the Libre2 fell out 

But then my friend texted me that she had to cancel anyway.... I had already got duck breasts out of the freezer into the fridge last night so I guess I'm still having duck


----------



## rebrascora

42istheanswer said:


> Mine was 6.9 this morning. Realised last night that I wouldn't be able to Libre the dinner/wine/cake experiment with my friend tonight, as I was rushing pulling my (sports style) bra off as I hadn't closed the door properly and the Libre2 fell out
> 
> But then my friend texted me that she had to cancel anyway.... I had already got duck breasts out of the freezer into the fridge last night so I guess I'm still having duck


Sports bras are Libre's nemesis! Hope that was the old duff sensor and not the new replacement.


----------



## 42istheanswer

rebrascora said:


> Sports bras are Libre's nemesis! Hope that was the old duff sensor and not the new replacement.


Yes, though it had decided after 3 days to start behaving again somewhat. Not received a replacement yet, maybe cos of postal strikes causing delays?


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> And off to Covent Garden to see Tosca this evening. I’m curious to see how it compares to the production I saw a few weeks ago at the ENO. This seat isn’t anywhere near as good but it’s all I could find other than standing and I’m not doing that anymore!


Thought of you this afternoon!  We've transferred all our CDs onto an external hard drive and we were playing opera this afternoon.  There was a long, somewhat agonised aria going on when J said "Oh shut up and serve his prawn cocktail"  It took me a minute to "get it".  The CD was one  we had bought after having dinner at "Bel Canto" - a restaurant on Bayswater road where the "waiters and waitresses" are trained opera singers who burst into song whilst serving your dinner. I have to say my memories of the restaurant are very nostalgic and lovely. The food wasn't bad either!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Thought of you this afternoon!  We've transferred all our CDs onto an external hard drive and we were playing opera this afternoon.  There was a long, somewhat agonised aria going on when J said "Oh shut up and serve his prawn cocktail"  It took me a minute to "get it".  The CD was one  we had bought after having dinner at "Bel Canto" - a restaurant on Bayswater road where the "waiters and waitresses" are trained opera singers who burst into song whilst serving your dinner. I have to say my memories of the restaurant are very nostalgic and lovely. The food wasn't bad either!


Does annoy me when restaurants charge extra for side dishes though.


----------



## ColinUK

Tosca was great. Very different to the production I saw at the ENO recently. This was much more moodily lit and Scarpia was less a panto villain and more the embodiment of lust and greed. 
Seat wasn’t too bad at all either.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 3.7 (treated and 7.0 now) Didn't want to sleep anyway .

Tummy seems a lot more settled but also only really ate dinner last night so not much in my system for it to work with. Suppose time will tell  I swear it heard me saying that I'll be calling the doctor today.

Carpet got put down yesterday so my hallway (and living room) is back to normal and warm underfoot. Still needs a trim once its settled down and then fixed down properly.
Just in time to doggysit a cute lil menace for my (sorta) niece for a few days while she's away. She's a cocker-poo and totally adorable and obsessed with toys. They are now scattered from one end of the house to the other so she's right at home <3


Anyway will try a bit more eating today and see what happens. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5. 
Spent last hour watching video on how to fill in Attendance Allowance form as am off to help friend complete one. Recurrent lung cancer and severe heart failure - can only go out on electric buggy/can only walk a few metres without stopping / takes over an hour to get dressed etc- and nobody has suggested she might qualify! Feels defeated by the size of the form....Enough coffee and any such difficulties can be overcome.
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning this very cold morning

Would you believe it BG  5.2 again !!!

Off to Preston to see the vampires. My endocrinologist consultant is in Preston. Everything else is in Blackpool!!!

Have a great day today whatever yoy are doing


----------



## Eternal422

6.7 this morning.  Feel I need to do better in the evenings as BG tends to stay higher then and I’m going to bed with it too high, hence the higher morning readings. 

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS!

@ColinUK - glad you enjoyed Tosca last night!  Your seat looked good too!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning all. 5.6. Quite chilly but I don’t mind, it is  November after all. 

Been awake since 4.45, achy shoulder ( that’s the norm) and hot but cold, that’s the norm too. Tossed and turned for an hour and then realised I was fighting a losing battle. So here I am. 
Suppose I could do the ironing, or tidy up the kitchen or I might just sit scrolling through my iPad! I’ve all day to do the chores, got to spread it all out! 

Got a call from the hospital yesterday, my colonoscopy is booked for 28th December! That’s a good excuse for a Christmas cleanse! I wouldn’t mind but I’ve been feeling so much better this last week. No bloating and no nausea at all. I’ve probably jinxed it now. 

Congratulations @Gwynn ( again) on your HS. Oh and by the way, what’s an endocrinologist? I’ve never, ever seen one in the 15 years since I had my distal pancreatectomy, and in the 12 years  of being a Type 3c diabetic. I’m sure they look at my file, scratch their heads and shove it back in a dusty old drawer marked “miscellaneous”.

Have a great day.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 9.3 this morning. Levels finally settled down a bit after work yesterday but went back to 10s overnight. Hopefully they are starting to go back to normal. We'll see what today brings.

Congrats on the HS @Gwynn.

@eggyg i, too, have never seen an endocrinologist. Only ever a DSN and now, not even them for nearly 2 years since being referred back to GP. Without the help and support of you all, i don't know how i would manage.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.9 for me today


----------



## Bexlee

Morning. 

8.8.

Have a good day


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> 6.7 this morning.  Feel I need to do better in the evenings as BG tends to stay higher then and I’m going to bed with it too high, hence the higher morning readings.
> 
> @Gwynn - congratulations on your HS!
> 
> @ColinUK - glad you enjoyed Tosca last night!  Your seat looked good too!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Not bad for £22. I splashed out on this one!


----------



## ColinUK

6.5 again 
Nothing planned today. Not working as thought I might be doing lawyer stuff all day but my presence isn’t required. Might do some writing instead.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - slept very late and 2.4,  Breakfast now.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here. Did a lot of driving and concentrating yesterday, so had a bedtime snack (cheese sandwiched between two of those little Lotus biscuits, a marriage made in heaven) and reduced basal in case my liver decided it needed replenishing overnight. Needless to say, it didn’t.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.9 at 6am - thanks to the Libre I could see what time my BG suddenly spiked - away with you DF!

Two Lotus biscuits @Robin !! I would’ve been running up and down the ceiling, they spike me like nobody’s business...sounds like a great combo tho, drool.

Nice work @Gwynn.  

Parcelforce were up to their usual shenanigans yesterday - apparently, the driver took my parcel back to Swansea because the house is “unoccupied”. This was according to Mrs Shouty who I had the pleasure of talking to later on - she couldn’t explain but was happy to shout. I was trying to say to her: I saw the van outside my house and was about to open the front door, but he drove off...hopefully, they’ll deliver today. It’s a Libre 2 reader. I suspect the DF is involved.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.2 today

Update on my ongoing eye treatment, (I’ve been under DMO clinic at the hospital, following to many years of previously out of control diabetes)

So yesterday I had my bi-monthly appointment at eye hospital (late in the afternoon)
the Dr I saw recommended I allow them to change to the injections, 
she felt I might be suitable to something new they have just started using.
(third time lucky I’m thinking as my eyes have been injected with 2 other meds previously)

so yesterday following consent forms being done,
had both eyes injected with I think it was Vabysmo.

The plan is back there in around 4 weeks time
for the next of 4 consecutive injections, 
these will be every 4 weeks
then possibly every 6 months, 
depending on if any improvement is made.

the Dr did suggest if this new injection doesn’t have the desired affect, 
my condition could be improved with cataract surgery 
which Is something previously another consultant had mentioned.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Two Lotus biscuits @Robin !! I would’ve been running up and down the ceiling, they spike me like nobody’s business...sounds like a great combo tho, drool.


They're very small, about 15 carbs for 2, and I was in the 4s at the time, much too low for me to go to bed on (and they are very nice, I couldn’t possibly eat just one)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 4.7 from me. Hope I can make it three in a row tomorrow?


----------



## Lanny

Wellll…… The damage this morning is a HS………plus 6=11.2 this morning! Eek! 

But, soon enough corrected! 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

A bit tastebuds overloaded & can’t hang about this morning! The cleaning crew are coming at 09:30 to tackle & clean my kitchen! So, quick breakfast now as I’m hungry with no dinner! Took me a bit longer than I thought to drop off last night, after midnight, although I was knackered so, maybe should have tested & corrected before sleeping; must have been a bit more wired too than I realised!

It’ll be £870 pounds but, SO worth it to have the kitchen cleaned at last!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn on the 5.2 - I just missed it by 0.1.   

Dez


----------



## Gwynn

@eggyg an endocrinologist looks after the endocrine system. ie stuff that floats about in the blood making all the things in the body work right. Get it wrong and you die. I have to see him as I had a brsin tumour removed some years past.

However, I haven't seen the consultant in years as I got fed up with people sticking needles in me and the meds he prescribed work a treat.

I am not looking forward to the long cold bus ride to preston (and back). What I do not understand is why it seems impossible for me to get my blood taken locally at Lytham and for them to send the results to the consultant in Preston. I have asked them to do this but they just say that it cannot be done. But we can send people to the moon and back. Crazy

He had a really nice suit tho.


----------



## leggoless

Northerner said:


> How about for a bit of fun if people who test in the mornings post their waking levels? I think it would be interesting to see what the average works out at after a week
> 
> I'll start with mine - I was 6.0 when I woke up this morning
> 
> (please don't let me be the only person to enter one! )


Morning i was 6.9 am


----------



## Lanny

Gwynn said:


> What I do not understand is why it seems impossible for me to get my blood taken locally at Lytham and for them to send the results to the consultant in Preston. I have asked them to do this but they just say that it cannot be done. But we can send people to the moon and back. Crazy


I know! My health centre in Ballymoney can’t send blood test results to The Causeway Hospital in Coleraine & it’s only 7 miles! I have to go up to Coleraine for blood tests for the hospital reviews so, end up making that trip & back twice each review! An Exasperated Sighing emoji!


----------



## gll

Well my "I feel better" lasted until just after 8am...
doctors appointment secured (phone one).


----------



## Barrowman

Another 5.4 for me again this morning.


----------



## Lanny

Cleaning crew are here, 15 minutes late but, I’m not easy to find! Two vans & crew with a skip! I was FREEZING sitting on my footstool in the inner porch at the front door waiting! Now they’re at it & I’m sitting back in bed under the duvet with heater at full blast, 37C at fan speed 10 the max, trying to warm up my bosom!  I’ve set the timer for an hour, when it gets to the stage where my bosom needs warming up it takes THAT long, before I put it back down to my normal 19C on thermostat at fan speed 1!


----------



## Kaylz

Morning

8.8 for me

Oh my it's cold, -1c out and with the windows being open it feels like that in here too! Still no word from the council as to when a joiner will be round to see to the window and door or the housing officer about the damp  xx


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all - 7.8 for me (no I didn't get round to putting the mini magnums out in the freezer!).  My concert went really well last night.  Christ Church Cathedral and College are so beautiful and it was slightly misty so that just added to the whole atmosphere with white Christmas lights etc.  We had a rehearsal at 5pm and then a few of us went and sat in a cafe. I had a coffee while everyone else tucked into paninis etc - nothing non carb there so I quickly dashed to M&S and bought a small pack of chicken which I inhaled on my way back to the Cathedral. We were sitting up in the Choir next to Frideswide Choir who sang absolutely beautifully and it was such a privilege to be right next to them - really got us all in the mood.  Then Out of the Blue performed who are a brilliant Acapella group made up of male university students who give all their profits to Helen & Douglas House and then us and the applause and foot stamping filled us with joy - we looked great all in our Christmas jumpers and Santa hats.  So a really lovely evening. Got home late and sat up with the dogs for a couple of hours so didn't actually go to bed until 1am and snuffled two ryvitas covered in goats cheese, guacamole & salsa and might have had some cheese & crisps (& pickled onions) too!  Back up at the hospice on reception later so no doubt we'll all be chatted about our performance last night - makes me want to sing in a choir on a regular basis, maybe that's something I can investigate when I move.  Anyway - have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Lanny

zippyjojo said:


> My concert went really well last night. Christ Church Cathedral and College are so beautiful


Isn’t it just: the dining hall was used in the Harry Potter films! 

Been to the Church a few times for Evensong at Christmas when I was spending it with my sister one year who lives in Oxford! Right opposite the Alice in Wonderland Tearoom & shop next door!

I LOVE Evensong & always go every sunset to St Pauls when in London BUT, WOW! Christ Church was EVEN better! 

Sadly the Tearoom was closed over the Christmas holidays but, went to the shop next door for a good rummage & buying  Alice things!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me which with my current libre warranted a gluco tab 

Been to be see be the vampires to see how my manky bone marrow is behaving. 

Rehearsal/ packing gear this aft ready for gig on Saturday. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

gll said:


> ahh didn't even consider weight loss / insulin based on weight. I think I've lost a couple of kg at least. Ended up not even bolusing one of the soups (15g carbs) last night to boost me up a bit and still drifted down while asleep.
> Thankfully I have sensor on so keeping a close watch and will reduce basal again tonight


Have you got "Think Like a Pancreas" by Gary Scheiner?  I do recommend it, it covers all sorts of stuff like that, which is useful knowledge for managing your insulin.


Gwynn said:


> Off to Preston to see the vampires.


I thought for a moment you were going to Preston to see a film/play called "The Vampires!"  LOL!  Congratulations on a 3rd HS!!!



freesia said:


> @eggyg i, too, have never seen an endocrinologist. Only ever a DSN and now, not even them for nearly 2 years since being referred back to GP. Without the help and support of you all, i don't know how i would manage.


@freesia I believe NICE guidelines do not recommend T1s to be managed by their GP as they don't have sufficient knowledge.  You ought to be managed by the local clinic i.e. the DSN or specialist.  I had to fight to be referred but it was worth it, without the referral I wouldn't have a pump.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... lovely day so far.  Cold but sunny.

5.8 this morning after a lovely night's natural sleep.  Time in range 100% for the last 24 hours.  98% for the last 7 days, 97% for the last 14 days.  Really pleased with that!

Putting Xmas decs up today... it's a bit early, but we have commitments every day for the rest of this week and we are hosting a bit of a party next week and I'd like them up for that.   Start of Christmas etc.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all (just ) 5.1 for me this morning been good all night. Busy day ahead see what happens Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> believe NICE guidelines do not recommend T1s to be managed by their GP as they don't have sufficient knowledge. You ought to be managed by the local clinic i.e. the DSN or specialist. I had to fight to be referred but it was worth it, without the referral I wouldn't have a pump.


I did query about being discharged but was told that was the way they do things. I asked if i could ring if there was a problem but was told if it was a general question then they could answer but if it was specifically for me then i would have to be rereferred to them. 

I saw a GP about something else a couple of weeks ago and she was interested in the libre and saying she felt she ought to know more about it. She wasn't even aware i'd been discharged by the DSNs and said she assumed that i could call them if i needed. When i told her what they had said to me about calling she was surprised. She assumed they would be available to help if needed.

I wonder whether its a regional thing. Anyone else in Staffordshire having this issue?

@Pattidevans great stats! Well done!


----------



## Lanny

Phew! The kitchen’s done & they’re just leaving! 

Left the back door open & will let it air, the smell of cleaning chemicals is strong, & close it later tonight!

Need to get a lot of new stuff like plates, cups, pots & pans etc. as they threw all that out but, will do it slowly, as per budget, & it’s SO nice to have a clean slate to start from again! 

Didn’t take as long as I thought it would!


----------



## rebrascora

4.4 for me this morning according to Libre but it was supposedly 5.6 (no trend arrow though ) almost an hour earlier when I scanned, but Libre now saying I was in the red during that time. I think it is telling porkies somewhere. No sharp dips and rises to suggest a compression just a meandering dip into the high 3s for what looks like an hour or more and then back up. Not concerned about it apart from it putting more time below range on my already naughty stats  Consultant will have a fit  as my current 7 days TIR is 87% with a whopping 11% below and 90 day figure is not much better with 9% below . I would add that I have been proactively testing these lows since my last appointment and the majority are not hypo at all (low-mid 4s) but of course there have been some sub 4s in there.

@Micahael12421. I hope you had proper hypo treatment as soon as you saw that number and didn't wait until breakfast.
Fast treatment of hypos is important especially as your hypo awareness is already compromised. (((HUGS)))

@Gwynn Congrats on yet another House Special.

@goodybags Good luck with the new eye treatment. Really hope this will be effective for you. 

@Lanny Congrats on the House Special... +6!  
Birthdays only come around once a year so you are right not to turn a blind eye.  So pleased you enjoyed your food but I can totally understand you being ready for some plain food today. Hope you enjoy your sparkling clean kitchen
and it gives you a mental lift. I am slowly working on my own kitchen at the moment. I would much rather muck my horses out than tackle household cleaning though. I used to have a cleaning lady which really helped me to keep motivated and on top of things but she started to struggle with ill health a few years ago and had to give up and I have let things slip a bit since then. I know your health limits what you can do..... I don't have that excuse.... unless you count mental health.


----------



## Bloden

PHEW! I've got my parcel.  WHO knows what went on yesterday - typical Parcelforce behaviour.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.0 this morning. I have had a follow up email from Abbott confirming they are sending me a replacement for the Libre2. Not sure when I shall use that now. 

Supposed to be doing work but having done some of the boring paperwork I'm not very in the mood to do the rest... suppose I better had get on with at least some in the last few minutes before I go home though...


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> I did query about being discharged but was told that was the way they do things. I asked if i could ring if there was a problem but was told if it was a general question then they could answer but if it was specifically for me then i would have to be rereferred to them.
> 
> I saw a GP about something else a couple of weeks ago and she was interested in the libre and saying she felt she ought to know more about it. She wasn't even aware i'd been discharged by the DSNs and said she assumed that i could call them if i needed. When i told her what they had said to me about calling she was surprised. She assumed they would be available to help if needed.
> 
> I wonder whether its a regional thing. Anyone else in Staffordshire having this issue?
> 
> @Pattidevans great stats! Well done!


My lower jaw hit my breastbone when I read this.  In other words there is no-one looking after you that knows anything much about T1.  That's shocking!  Do you get an annual review and if so, who by?  I should ask in the open forum for anyone from Staffordshire as there's a wider audience there.  It's also worth ringing DiabetesUK helpline and asking what you should be able to expect.  I know they were surveying who was getting the 9 points of care a couple of years ago and had a campaign to put it right.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> My lower jaw hit my breastbone when I read this.  In other words there is no-one looking after you that knows anything much about T1.  That's shocking!  Do you get an annual review and if so, who by?  I should ask in the open forum for anyone from Staffordshire as there's a wider audience there.  It's also worth ringing DiabetesUK helpline and asking what you should be able to expect.  I know they were surveying who was getting the 9 points of care a couple of years ago and had a campaign to put it right.


It’s surprisingly common.
Until I asked to be referred back to the hospital so I could get he Libre prescribed, I had been discharged back to my surgery 'because you have a specialist diabetes nurse there' said the consultant, reading something off a screen.' 
Fast forward to my first appointment with said nurse. Turned out it was the general surgery nurse, who did all my daughter's travel vaccinations, does all the smear tests, flu jabs, asthma clinic etc etc, who said 'Oh, you’re my only Type 1. I've asked to go on a course, but the doctors just said, Oh look up stuff on the net..' 
In fact she did become quite knowledgeable about Type 1, but only because I taught her everything she knew. She was supposed to be able to speak to a community DSN if she got stuck on anything, but I think she felt it was admitting defeat if she did that. 
If I’d felt earlier that I needed more support, I’d have kicked up a fuss and got referred back earlier, but I was ticking along quite happily, and to get to the other side of Oxford to the Churchill is a pain in the neck from where I live.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> My lower jaw hit my breastbone when I read this.  In other words there is no-one looking after you that knows anything much about T1.  That's shocking!  Do you get an annual review and if so, who by?  I should ask in the open forum for anyone from Staffordshire as there's a wider audience there.  It's also worth ringing DiabetesUK helpline and asking what you should be able to expect.  I know they were surveying who was getting the 9 points of care a couple of years ago and had a campaign to put it right.


I get an annual review at the surgery where they do bloods, lecture me on weight and check my feet as well as ask general questions to tick a box on the computer. 

I have been rereferred once before when i had a problem with Lantus not lasting 24 hours. I rang the GP and asked to be rereferred and said why, he did so and a few days later i had a telephone call from a DSN asking what the problem was. I explained and she said i needed to be seen. I think it was within about a month i saw a DSN then. 

After that (and during the second year of Covid) when they discharged me, i tried to argue against it and asked to be kept on their books with no regular appointments but the option to ring if there was a problem. I was told it wasn't possible as thats not the way they work.

It will be interesting to see what DUK say, i might ring and ask. Overall i'm not having any problems, apart from the last few days after the covid booster, but it would be reassuring to know that there is help if i need it without having to wait quite a while to speak to someone.


----------



## gll

thats crazy @freesia I'm still under DSN care and despite not needing regular appointments now, I can call them anytime.


So the surgery gave me something to calm the cramps down and I've to hand in a sample to check for bacterial infection so they can give me antibiotics if need be. Pleasantly surprised with the nurse also checking I had no ketones and making sure I could adjust my insulins and deal with the hypos okay.
I've to pickup some probiotic yogurts and she figured out the error of her ways quickly in suggesting lucozade sport (30g carbs for a bottle) and switched to saying to get some rehydration sachets.
Will sort all that tomorrow 
I could fling my phone out the window today with libre going off but I guess that wont really solve the issue


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.3 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.6


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Woke up at 3:00 with the phantom pain kicking in badly. As it didn't settle got up and made a cuppa to wash down some pain killers. I tried Wordle to take my mind off it but abandoned after first word as tempted to put in SWEAR, PAINS, etc. so started on my Christmas card list. Getting drowsy now so will just report BG. Twas 8.9 at 4:00. Will report again before breakfast which may be late!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A long long slow cold trip to Preston and back yesterday. No heating on the bus so by the time I got home I was freezing cold. Public transport...not nice, but at least its free  (being so old now)

BG this morning 4.6 excellent
BP 120/75 fine
Pulse 52 hmm a bit low
Temperature 36.3 pretty consistent

I have a face to face appointment at Preston on 8th. First time I will have seen him in years (at my insistence). So it will be another cold slow trip there and back.

Today I am meeting up with my churches Pastor to discuss sorting out the churches sound system and hopefully rejoining the worship team. I miss playing my keyboard in the group.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.3 and a much better day yesterday, only one correction needed. Levels seem to be settling down again finally.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, HS today haven’t had one of them for a while.
have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 on this frosty morning. 

Got a busy day. Walking into town to buy some Christmas cards, I’ve never been so late in getting them. I’m meeting friends for lunch tomorrow and it’ll save me a small fortune in postage if I give them their cards. We’ve been roped into meeting youngest daughter at 1.30 as she going for a hair cut so we’ll push Zara about for an hour or so. Today is our eldest grandchild’s birthday. She is 16! I really don’t know how that happened, blimey, Mr Eggy and I were already an “item” by that age, meeting at 15, I don’t want to believe that she is ready for all that courting malarky, but legally ( with her parents permission) she could get married! Or she could travel the nine miles to Gretna Green and do it without their say so. We got married at Gretna Green but waited until we were 20 and took our family with us. No elopement!  She already has an apprenticeship lined up for after her exams next summer, in the hair and beauty salon she works in on a Saturday. Then in January it all happens again when our one and only grandson turns 16 too. We were first time grandparents twice within six weeks! I feel really old all of a sudden. Anyways, we’re out for a meal tonight to celebrate. Looking  forward to that.

@goodybags congratulations on your HS. 

Have a good day everyone, and wrap up warm.


----------



## Michael12421

@goodybags


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Looks cold and gloomy outside again, can’t believe it was only the tail end of last week I got all my sheets and towels dry outside in the sunshine.


----------



## Eternal422

New sensor applied last night, 4.2 this morning against BG 5.6.  I tend to get more accurate Libre readings after a day so I’m hoping this sensor is gradually getting its act together.  I know some people apply a sensor in advance to allow it to settle so there is probably some sense in doing that.

Have a good day everyone, stay warm!


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.1 and I didn't oversleep so this is a good day so far!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.6 here.

Wow @eggyg, sweet sixteen. I’m trying to think of a lad from school I could’ve ended up marrying...nope, they were all just smelly boys to me back then! Will you be doing the catering for two sixteenth birthday bashes? They’re very lucky, your grandkids, to have such a fab pair of grandparents.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me today. 
Congratulations @goodybags on that House Special.

Dez


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning folks.  5.6 here.
> 
> Wow @eggyg, sweet sixteen. I’m trying to think of a lad from school I could’ve ended up marrying...nope, they were all just smelly boys to me back then! Will you be doing the catering for two sixteenth birthday bashes? They’re very lucky, your grandkids, to have such a fab pair of grandparents.


No, it was suggested by granddaughter but I told her no. It’s getting harder and harder as the family gets bigger, plus I’m too busy this week, going on our hols on Friday. 
We’re going out for a meal tonight, and we won’t be offering to pay either! That’s getting more and more expensive too. There’s 13 of us and we didn’t get much change out of £500 last time!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> No, it was suggested by granddaughter but I told her no. It’s getting harder and harder as the family gets bigger, plus I’m too busy this week, going on our hols on Friday.
> We’re going out for a meal tonight, and we won’t be offering to pay either! That’s getting more and more expensive too. There’s 13 of us and we didn’t get much change out of £500 last time!


That’s like mum. The folks have always had the largest house out of the immediate-ish family so it always falls to them to host big gatherings at Pesach, birthdays, anniversaries, Rosh Hashona, Christmas etc. 
Mum wanted to do it again this year but I’ve put my foot down and said no. 
The numbers have been cut right back from the initial guest list of 40 for a full on sit down dinner that she’d have catered by herself to a much more manageable 10. 
She’s 80 and dad’s 82 and it exhausts them. Ten seems to be a sensible number and I fully expect that will rise closer to 15 or so once waifs and strays are collected but at least it won’t approach 50. 
It’s a long time since her days of being able to whip up a meal for a couple of hundred or so by herself and sometimes she forgets that!


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning all and it’s a 5.1 for me this grey miserable looking morning.


----------



## ColinUK

7.1 this morning. 

Might have had something to do with the egg dish I had yesterday. It was delicious and quite unusual. I think they seasoned the eggs with a little sugar, some butter, a little chocolate and some flour to thicken it all. And then they must have baked it. 

Ooh just had a text from the hospital - appointment next Tuesday presumably with the surgeon to follow up on the MRI. 
Now I’m hoping that the operation won’t impact the opera tickets I booked last night! 
First time I’ve booked in advance like a normal person. Covent Garden. Magic Flute and Barber of Seville. Seats for both. Albeit very very cheap ones so I’m not looking at Amazon and eBay for Opera glasses!


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK 

Who is singing the Queen of the Night?


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> @ColinUK
> 
> Who is singing the Queen of the Night?


Now I’ve got an ear worm! Funny though, I can’t even run it through in my head without my throat going into spasm on the high notes, (which I could never ever have contemplated reaching, being a fairly low alto all my life)


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 4.7 and an undeserved 100% time in range. Didn't stay steadily under 4 for long enough yesterday to register on libre as events so it gave me gold star. Feel like a fraud 

Hope you all have a great day today x


----------



## Michael12421

Robin said:


> Now I’ve got an ear worm! Funny though, I can’t even run it through in my head without my throat going into spasm on the high notes, (which I could never ever have contemplated reaching, being a fairly low alto all my life)


Yes I know what you mean.  This is one of my two favourite operas, the other being Peter Grimes.  Diana Damrau is by far the best Queen I have ever heard.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.5 for me this morning.. a steady line all night . See what today brings. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> @ColinUK
> 
> Who is singing the Queen of the Night?


This is the cast for the performance I’m attending. 

I’ve never seen it before and don’t think I’m familiar with any of the music.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.8, blue sky with fluffy clouds and a good, dry, forecast. 
Vet coming to chip foal which will doubtless be lively.
Have a good day folks.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

ColinUK said:


> I’ve never seen it before and don’t think I’m familiar with any of the music.


I'm sure you'll recognise it.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 3.8 for me 

Don't know what happened yesterday but rehearsal was only possible by consuming what seemed like vast amounts of glucose tablets. Eventually went up to double figures and I didn't miss a beat. One thing I learned was that playing a sax whilst sucking on a gluco tab is not the best of ideas.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! Woke up at 3:00 with the phantom pain kicking in badly. As it didn't settle got up and made a cuppa to wash down some pain killers. I tried Wordle to take my mind off it but abandoned after first word as tempted to put in SWEAR, PAINS, etc. so started on my Christmas card list. Getting drowsy now so will just report BG. Twas 8.9 at 4:00. Will report again before breakfast which may be late!



Was 7.7 before breakfast. This Porcine Isophane has a long tail. (pig tail emoji)


----------



## Robin

Michael12421 said:


> Yes I know what you mean.  This is one of my two favourite operas, the other being Peter Grimes.  Diana Damrau is by far the best Queen I have ever heard.


I see what you mean, found her on Youtube, and she can definitely multi task! Ie, Act whilst coping with the coloratura! You quite often get one or the other but not both.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> I see what you mean, found her on Youtube, and she can definitely multi task! Ie, Act whilst coping with the coloratura! You quite often get one or the other but not both.
> diana damrau queen of the night aria


She’s the one that ROH use in the clips for Magic Flute. 
And of course I know this music! 
It’s quite remarkable that it’s her evil laugh.


----------



## Lanny

Here’s what being woken up, with a start & rushing for the front door does to my BS after literally turning around in bed this morning in between dreams, most likely or I’d never have heard the doorbell, & not sure if I heard the doorbell as I’ve been known to hear phantom ones on the cusp of sleep/wake & vice versa. Rushed to the door after repeated door chimes to find my sister at the front door saying she had a quick look at the back at the kitchen & told me to open the windows as she’ll be back in an hour after some errands in the town. Immediately after all that rushing 10:25 BS 10.1 but, my heart was racing & I was panting! Another 10 minutes later 10:35 BS 8.1, just as I thought, it’s going down now & I‘ll not do any correcting & see what it’s like later when I eat?

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m knackered after yesterday’s early start & wanted a lie in this morning! Ah well! I’ll eat properly after my sister’s visit & will just have half dose NR & half oatcake, after a bit before she gets here for my BS & I, in italics, to calm down a bit more!  Then, my social worker is coming today at 2pm about something after I dropped her a quick text yesterday when the kitchen was done!

I ONLY JUST got rid of most of the chemical smell after leaving the back door open until 19:00 ish last night & my sister has resprayed the kitchen, dining room next door, & the living room in front of them, I have a HUGE living room that’s the size of those two rooms combined so, I’m smelling yucky lemony scents AGAIN! Even in my bedroom yesterday at the opposite end of the house the smell permeated into my lips, mouth & back of my throat making me gag a few times needing to gargle & rinse out my mouth & throat with water during the worst of it!  My lips are still a bit tingly this morning & a slight hint of a taste of chemicals so, not completely out of my system yet! I hardly ate yesterday because everything tasted strange!

I’ve put the shopping off until tomorrow & ordered a bit less food to get a little saucepan to cook ramen on! I have no saucepans at all, will get them one by one from tesco: I find their Go Cook range is very similar in quality to the Pro Cook range I got before from amazon at a fraction of the price!


----------



## rebrascora

4.2 for me this morning and a hypo headache after a long low dip into the red overnight despite a 2 unit Levemir reduction. I treated the hypo and went straight back to sleep but it seems I didn't quite recover and dropped again. And there was me thinking my TIR results couldn't get any worse .

Many congrats to @goodybags on that House Special this morning.

@gll Hope you are feeling better soon Lou. Really pleased you managed to get checked out.

@MikeyBikey Really sorry to read that you had phantom pain through the night again. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK 

Kathryn Lewek gave a fine performance as the Queeen in Barcelona earlier this year,  She was excellent in the high (F6 above top C) notes but a little woolly in the lower registers, but that is only my opinion, I am spoiled by Damrau's performances.  I am sure that you will enjoy the opera.


----------



## Lanny

11:12 BS 10.0 maybe DP is rising now so, already in with 16 NR & half oatcake & waiting for my sister! My BS is doing some yo yo’s already this morning!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - looks quite pleasant out.

6.3 this morning after a decent night's sleep.

Off to meet a couple of girlfriends in town for coffee and later we're both meeting other friends for a quick drink in the local.  Have taken "one I made earlier" chicken curry out of the freezer and we'll have it with some rice for dinner.

I feel quite faint at the thought of making dinner for a couple of hundred like Colin's mum!  I was tired out after catering for our house guests last week and there were only 2 of them!  Mind you, I used to cater at least 2 big parties every year.  This year we're hosting a small group next week for drinks and nibbles.  I am afraid it will be catered from Lidl.... they've got some lovely pates in at the moment and always have a good  selection of cheeses.

One regret about moving to Cornwall is the lack of opportunity to see Opera and dance.  About once or at most twice a year a touring opera company comes to the Hall for Cornwall and that's it.  You lot are making me feel quite envious!

Well done Goodybags on the HS.  All the more precious for being rare!

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Lanny

I’ll have to check out this later!

I’ve seen & heard Maria Callas singing Queen of the night: bought the cd years ago from the La Scalla Opera House shop in Milan when sadly, it was being renovated at the time; saw it on youtube a few years ago! 

To me Maria Callas was the greatest ever opera singer although, I know she polarises people: some say her voice is flawed & not crystal clear; I’m in the camp of she has SO much emotion in her voice that wouldn’t be THERE if it was crystal clear! 

It’s the same thing that I think & feel about the voice of Judy Garland: SO much emotion conveyed in her voice!


----------



## Michael12421

Yes @Lanny 
Callas was a much better actress (actor) than a singer.  In her earlier days before she lost a lot of weight, she was a great singer, then again it is only my opinion.


----------



## 42istheanswer

@ColinUK that sounds like an egg dish that was potentially worth the BG


----------



## Lanny

I must have dozed off while waiting because the 13:30 alarm I set, for social worker’s visit at 2pm, woke me up & I saw that my sister came & went as the windows I opened were now closed with no chemical smells! Phew!

It was LOVELY sitting down at the table in the kitchen, looks SO bare, with me in my sunglasses as I only noticed today that the fabric roller blind is gone too, must have been contaminated, because of my glare issues after my first cataract op!  It’s not even a bright day as it’s cloudy& grey but, my eyes couldn’t cope with the glare: even when raining outside aI need sunglasses; it was like being outside so, I need to get a blind as soon as possible!

It was about applying for Universal Credit & so, I looked up NI direct & started reading about it! But, will eat lunch now & do some more reading, applying etc. later.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - looks quite pleasant out.
> 
> 6.3 this morning after a decent night's sleep.
> 
> Off to meet a couple of girlfriends in town for coffee and later we're both meeting other friends for a quick drink in the local.  Have taken "one I made earlier" chicken curry out of the freezer and we'll have it with some rice for dinner.
> 
> I feel quite faint at the thought of making dinner for a couple of hundred like Colin's mum!  I was tired out after catering for our house guests last week and there were only 2 of them!  Mind you, I used to cater at least 2 big parties every year.  This year we're hosting a small group next week for drinks and nibbles.  I am afraid it will be catered from Lidl.... they've got some lovely pates in at the moment and always have a good  selection of cheeses.
> 
> One regret about moving to Cornwall is the lack of opportunity to see Opera and dance.  About once or at most twice a year a touring opera company comes to the Hall for Cornwall and that's it.  You lot are making me feel quite envious!
> 
> Well done Goodybags on the HS.  All the more precious for being rare!
> 
> Have a lovely day all.


Royal Opera House has a streaming service. It’s not bad but I much prefer going and seeing things in person. 
It’s available on all smart TVs and fire sticks etc. £9.99/month. 
National Theatre has a similar streaming platform and there’s also one which does a variety of shows from London and Broadway but is much more musicals focused than the ROH or NT. Might be worth checking out though if you’re missing Culture.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> (which I could never ever have contemplated reaching, being a fairly low alto all my life)


Snap! I really struggle at choir - I seem to spend most of my time just mouthing the words.   If I hang out with the sopranos they go too high for me, and if I hang out with the blokes I'm put off by how loud their voices are! I'll give it a year...it's good for my Welsh.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Snap! I really struggle at choir - I seem to spend most of my time just mouthing the words.   If I hang out with the sopranos they go too high for me, and if I hang out with the blokes I'm put off by how loud their voices are! I'll give it a year...it's good for my Welsh.


I went to a wedding recently where the hymns were in such a high key I ended up singing them all an octave lower. Daughter takes after me, she confessed afterwards that she’d done that too!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I see what you mean, found her on Youtube, and she can definitely multi task! Ie, Act whilst coping with the coloratura! You quite often get one or the other but not both.


I’ve only seen The Magic Flute once, many years ago and it was a touring opera company who always sang in English. I quite often try and emulate that scene as a laugh!  I’m pretty rubbish and I’ve got quite a high voice naturally but of course I’m not a trained singer, it makes me want to take lessons!


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> I’ve only seen The Magic Flute once, many years ago and it was a touring opera company who always sang in English. I quite often try and emulate that scene as a laugh!  I’m pretty rubbish and I’ve got quite a high voice naturally but of course I’m not a trained singer, it makes me want to take lessons!


There’s a scene in Phantom of The Opera that is very reminiscent of Queen of the Night, I think, & the original cast recording, it wasn’t Sarah Brightman & it was Lisa Hull by the time I saw it live in 1992, where Sarah Brightman did an excellent job of laughing the high notes “Poor fool, he makes me laugh” followed by the high notes as in The Queen of the Night aria! I just remembered that: haven’t seen or heard it in a while; bought the cd in 1992 & saw the film they did of it in 2004.


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve just discovered that there’s a movie version of The Magic Flute directed by Ken Branagh.


----------



## Gwynn

I think I may be first up this morning

BG 5.4 but yesterday evening it was 5.2

Today not sure about walking as it serms very cold.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9

Happy first of December!


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 

Pinch and a punch to all who celebrate the beginning of a new month.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Got woken by the 14 year old, panicking that I had overslept... no they just wanted me to come downstairs with them cos it's December.... so got up and came down and watched them discover what advent calendar I've got them (a fidget toy one) and told them that they don't need to wake me this early every morning this year....

BG 5.7


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  3.9 for me after what looks to be a night of lows according to the Libre chart.  Oh well, that’s the basal testing I had planned to do this morning postponed then!

@ColinUK - and a punch and a kick for being so quick

Lindt Advent calendar to look forward to later on tonight (my annual treat, yes I know, still a big kid!)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 for me, quickly dropping to 4.1, very different from the beginning of the week!

Its very dark out there this morning and i think its going to be a very long day..


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.7 here.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

Exciting day yesterday as found out we were the winning bidders on a bungalow.

Mrs G & I had decided previously not to wait any longer on the other property we saw back in February, can’t wait for ever and the sellers of that house (the estate of someone who passed away) 
nobody knows when they will be a position to proceed!

This bungalow we are now buying, was in what they call a modern method of auction ( a conditional auction) although I had heard of this method of buying didn’t understand how it works until just a few weeks ago, so within the next 56 days it should be ours.

Was busy online yesterday evening, mortgage application done at obviously a shocking interest rate obviously with what’s currently happening, just need to so send by email the required documents to building society.
I even accessed via the auction website downloaded the legal pack (contains title deeds searches etc) 
that’s now with my solicitor’s, who themselves ironically, only sent me their bill for the legal work they previously trying to buy the other property.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Northerner

White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits! 


Good morning  7.0 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning everyone!  3.9 for me after what looks to be a night of lows according to the Libre chart.  Oh well, that’s the basal testing I had planned to do this morning postponed then!
> 
> @ColinUK - and a punch and a kick for being so quick
> 
> Lindt Advent calendar to look forward to later on tonight (my annual treat, yes I know, still a big kid!)
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Bought the big Lindt one with the chocolate teddy for the occasionally suicidal friend. 
He’ll find it later and no doubt it’ll make him smile. It’s a good choice.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.9 here.

At last, December! I can stop muttering under my breath that Xmas shouldn’t start in Sept, it’s ridiculous, poor kids’ll be worn out with excitement (and some adults too @Eternal422 LOL)...anyhoo, there’s usually an Xmas market in our nearest seafront car park - a bunch of stalls in a manky marquee - but this year we’ve got a proper market with little shops in sheds. Ooer, there’s posh. 

Great news @goodybags!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 today. 

I’d forgotten it was 1st December, I obviously didn’t get an advent calendar! Had a nice ( ish) night last night, nothing wrong with the company, but the service was painfully slow. Table booked for 6.45, it took a while for them to even come over to see if we wanted drinks. Ordered food, at 7ish. Starters came 7.30, I didn’t order one, mains 8.15! It’s a good job I never injected! I was going lower and lower, already been in hypo land twice yesterday as it was, eventually came and I was down to 4.7,  smoked haddock with a leek and potato chowder, conservative two units. It seemed to work, but I was sort of past hunger by then and didn’t enjoy it very much, it was a bit salty TBF. Everyone else enjoyed theirs, and Zara entertained us whilst we were waiting, she was brilliant considering her teatime is usually 5.30 and bed is 7pm. Out again for more food at lunch time, not sure my gastric system can cope! 

Congratulations @goodybags on your new house. Fingers crossed all goes quickly this time. 

Have a great day folks, and remember, you are now allowed to sing Christmas songs and eat mince pies.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.00 this a.m.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> Bought the big Lindt one with the chocolate teddy for the occasionally suicidal friend.
> He’ll find it later and no doubt it’ll make him smile. It’s a good choice.


That’s the very one I have!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> That’s the very one I have!


It was an absolute bargain in Co-op yesterday so couldn’t resist.


----------



## Leadinglights

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning everyone!  3.9 for me after what looks to be a night of lows according to the Libre chart.  Oh well, that’s the basal testing I had planned to do this morning postponed then!
> 
> @ColinUK - and a punch and a kick for being so quick
> 
> Lindt Advent calendar to look forward to later on tonight (my annual treat, yes I know, still a big kid!)
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


1 cheese advent calendar and1 liqueur choc one ordered but not arriving until Sat so some catching up to do, how sad never mind.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me this morning. 

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.6 for me this grey overcast morning here in Bedfordshire.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.8 today. Probably would have been lower but became damp around injection site and impossible to say how many units lost!


----------



## rebrascora

8.2 the first time I woke up with a reasonably straight, horizontal line overnight and no evening Levemir ie. another 2 unit reduction. Jabbed my morning dose of 20 units and a 1.5 correction and went back to sleep because I hate starting the day too high, so when I woke up later it was a much nicer 4.5... so that latter is my offering for the day.... Unashamedly engineered because I didn't like the first number that God or the DF or Fate or whatever (depending upon your beliefs) offered me.
Interestingly my TIR stats for the last 7 days show 89% in range including 0% above range, which is a first . Of course that means that the remaining 11% are all below range . Not so


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 6.7 for me. All down hill from there I'm afraid. Currently at 3 with 7th and 8th gluco tabs having just been consumed.

Going to have a serious look at ratios and timings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7.1 for me this morning Just sitting to go in and get my eyes screened . Have a good day folks


----------



## Leadinglights

Leadinglights said:


> 1 cheese advent calendar and1 liqueur choc one ordered but not arriving until Sat so some catching up to do, how sad never mind.


You can't rely in anything, they arrived today.


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> poor kids’ll be worn out with excitement (and some adults too


They are already!! If i hear about another Elf..... and its only been a morning!!


eggyg said:


> remember, you are now allowed to sing Christmas songs


@eggyg i've been singing them for weeks due to practising for the Nativity next week! I've even been singing them at 2am if i need to get up for the loo


----------



## Lanny

12:07 BS 9.4

I got my lie in today & the alarm for tresiba & meds at midday! Both in before posting. I was in two minds about eating before going to bed last night & opted for a can of heinz oxtail soup which I over bolused for as about 2 hours later I had to munch a jelly baby & then, an oatcake before I could sleep. So, a higher start today than I’d like. 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Half oatcake in & 16 NR as chopping & changing delivery slots at short notice these last few days I have to wait until 13:00 to 14:00 for my tesco shop today. I HAVE ramen but, no saucepan to cook it in!  I’m out of everything else as I finished off the rest of the party food yesterday!


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> They are already!! If i hear about another Elf..... and its only been a morning!!
> 
> @eggyg i've been singing them for weeks due to practising for the Nativity next week! I've even been singing them at 2am if i need to get up for the loo


I have always quite naturally hummed, & sang sometimes in my earlier more youthful days & don’t have the breath to do so now, Christmas songs all year round whenever I feel happy: Christmas songs are mostly joyful; at least their tunes are & my favourite tune is “The Holly & The Ivy”! 

I’d actually forgotten that & it’s nice to be reminded of it as I haven’t been particularly joyful these last few tough covid years!


----------



## gll

Hey all. 8.5 and my bg is no longer being dragged along the floor  Also tummy is settled, not crampy and behaving normally 
Had snacks late last night and while I did come down, dawn had a bit of a party. (suddenly very hungry now).
Will monitor basal as the reduction might been to be undone. Still 100% time in range but expecting that to be out the window today if I eat normally and bg has bounced up a bit. Was nice while it lasted .

Tomorrow we have kiddos long awaited hospital appointment to see if she's reached her surgery weight loss goal (we think she has) so she can get on the low risk (and shorter) waiting list to get her knee repositioned and the last surgery "improved on".
Its been so hard for her to stay motivated when food is a comfort to her when in pain (which is pretty much 24/7).
I've felt so bad for being hard on her to keep her on track and question her sometimes poor choices but hopefully she has gotten there and can at least maintain. She does want to switch to a less restrictive diet and continue to loose weight for herself but the run up to Christmas has many temptations. I think maintaining is the best we can aim for realistically.
Will let you all know how it goes.

Off to open door number 1 and thoroughly enjoy the dairy milk


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was 6.something for me 

Getting stressed trying to sort presents out for Christmas, next year I'll buy a couple each month so I'm not left like this again!

Treated myself last month to s wax melt subscription box for £20 including postage which finally arrived yesterday after being held up since Saturday with the backlog and its absolutely amazing, loads of wax plus a wee chocolate selection box, a face mask, a pair of foot mask gloves and a pair of Fluffy socks! 

Opened my wax advents this morning, neither come with the scents on and the vendors reveal the scent on their Facebook group each day, one released it before 7am whereas the other isn't releasing it until 8pm when people have actually had a chance to either sniff it or melt it 

Bruce having issues at the moment with something for his dad, he pre-ordered something at the beginning of Novemeber for his dad's birthday and the company sent something out right away so he emailed them and they said to keep it and the original item would be sent on the release date, it was either the 16th or 18th November (after his dad's birthday) by last week still nothing so he emailed them again and didn't even get a response so tried again last night and got a response at almost 11pm saying it was being sent out then but no apology or anything!

Council still haven't been in touch about repairs and tomorrow is their 10 day deadline so no doubt looking at being back on at them

Can you tell I get a bit bored and lonely? Lol xx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hi everyone! 7'2 this morning.

I wanted an advent calendar this year too, preferably one that didn't involve sugar so I didn't have to think about my BG...and could leave room for other treats  . Just today I got myself a tea selection calendar. It was not the cheapest but it has a different flavour for each day, which makes it more exciting to me. I had the first one, melon and banana, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Pattidevans

I can't say morning as it's well into the evening now, but it has been a lovely sunny dry day, which has been really great for us as we went into the county town to do shopping.

Got up early for us at 8am.  BG 6.3 which was fine.

Did a quick tidy up of the house before cleaner arrived at 11am  and we were off at 10:30 to pick up a friend.  We drove to  Truro and parked in the park n' ride.  By the time we  arrived at our chosen restaurant it had just opened for lunch.  The restaurant was an Italian that has fond memories for our friend as she ate there a lot with her late husband who was Italian.  Had a nice pasta lunch, then separated to shop.  I went with my g/f and we re-met J at 3:30pm by which time I was more or less exhausted and we caught the bus back to the car park.

@ColinUK nothing is as good as a real trip to the Opera.  There are  a couple of cinemas reasonably nearby who do streaming and we saw Madam Butterfly at one... the trouble was Butterfly was in her 50s - you may not have noticed had she been on the stage, but we kept getting absolutely HUGE close ups of her face full screen... wrinkles and all.  At one point we were gazing up her nostrils!  NOT very atmospheric LOL!

I envy those who can sing... I am  useless.  I just mouth the words or I put  everyone  else round me off.

Well... can't be bothered to cook, too  tired, cheese on toast for me!


----------



## ColinUK

@Pattidevans  if it was the ROH production of Madame Butterfly this year it wasn’t one of my favs. 
Butterfly was too old and he was not leading man material. Decent voices the pair of them but it was strangely lacking in emotion.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.1 so close
BP 127/79
Pulse 58

Why do I always get nervous when checking my blood glucose. It may be due to my worrying that suddenly everything will come crashing down. Thankfully so far, at 2 years, all is and has been good.

I'm out at a church breakfast this morning at a local beach cafe. Should be interesting. My first.

Other than that, nothing else going on today as far as I know.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## gll

Morning all. 6.1 via fingerstabs (libre on 60 min warmup time at the mo)

Off to get ready to head out. Nervous for kiddo but trying to be cool, calm and collected Mum on the surface. Her anxiety is through the roof as it is. Fingers crossed she is put on the waiting list and its another step closer to getting her life back.

Will let you know how stuff goes x


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning. 
Therapy a bit later and then nowt else planned for the day.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.7


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Clickety click, 6.6. 

Off to Ambleside for a week. Really looking forward to it, and it’s only an hours drive. Weather forecast mostly dry, that’s a miracle in the Lake District. Only one slight snag, I’ve got a cough, started a few days ago, thanks Zara, it was just dry and tickly, now it’s hacking! Slept upright all night. Hoping the cold, fresh Lakeland air will cure me, rather than the other! 

Have a fab Friday. Think they’ve got WiFi out in wilds of Cumbria so I’ll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. I’m getting a tad fed up of looking out of the window every morning and seeing nothing. Can’t remember when we last had a whole week of fog and gloom.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9. Chilly but dry. A very cheerful Ukrainian yesterday evening rejoicing in the dry weather. Fear he had previously concluded that the UK winter would be perpetual deluge.

Have to spend the morning by the phone awaiting call from rheumatology consultant. Seems a bit pointless to me as have had no recent scans/x-rays and he cannot observe movement down a phone. Not sure the NHS has its brain in gear.

Wishing everyone a happy day.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.4 for me.

Wow, it took forever to get to choir practice last night cos of the fog. We sang a load of Xmas carols including Rwdolff y carw trwyn-goch in a very funky stylee. 

Enjoy the Lakes @eggyg !!!


----------



## 42istheanswer

@TinaD I have seen a letter recently to parents of a young child from audiology that they are likely to offer a telephone appointment.... how can you assess a toddler's hearing by a phone conversation with a parent?    

6.0 this morning. Went with my 14 year old to see Christmas Lanterns last night at Chester Zoo, very lovely and they even agreed to a photo!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A not ideal 10.2  - probably a hangover from yesterday's OTT hypo!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - another lovely day.

6.2 this morning.  Didn't have a great night's sleep cos my shoulders were painful again.  Dr told me to wean myself off rubbing them with Voltarol now the pain has gone.  So I did... and clearly the only reason they were pain free was because I was using Voltarol.  So 3 days later  the pain returned.  Grrrr...

So... not a lot to do today.  A girlfriend coming for a coffee this afternoon - then I'll cook the half chicken we got from M&S reduced yesterday.  Last night couldn't face anything so just had buttered toast.  More online Xmas shopping I guess, though I am still waiting for stuff I ordered over a week ago.  I expect it's the Royal Mail strikes.

@eggyg have a wonderful holiday.

@ColinUK I think you are right about the Madam Butterfly performance.​


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 5.6 for me trying a bolus reduction this morning as I don't want to repeat yesterday's glucose fest. So far so good.

Currently charging battery banks and power packs for tomorrow's gig.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 11.8 for me this morning. Had a busy day yesterday three hypos . Quite a few jbs and peanut butter chocolate fingers did a 8 mile walk with dog so had to keep topping up . Soon get that sorted. (Hopefully) Had a bad day at foot and eye screening clinic yesterday Feet's gone from low risk to high risk She made an emergency appointment for me .. Explained that the system was now broken used to get an appointment every three months Had one in February this year and next appointment I could get was for January next year It's a joke  The system is broken Don't know if I have a new diabetes nurse since she left last may . No calls two and a half year since I had a face to face Don't suppose it's just me


----------



## Gwynn

I've never been able to 'get in to' opera or ballet but looking at the posts here many of you do. I am probably missing out but I prefer plain (?) Orchestral works, pipe organ, choir.


----------



## Lanny

11:57 BS 4.7 but, no problems going to the loo, wash my hands, & back & DP will raise that a bit without ore bolusing for breakfast today, midday alarm just went off! 

I dialled down the bolus for a can of soup last night with no hypo but, JUST a bit less as I don’t like waking in the 4’s; not much wriggle room! 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

ITT will be on BBC 2 at 18:30 to 19:00 before Strictly is on at 20:00 on BBC 1 tonight: I wonder if it’s football related; kind of know The World Cup is on but, NO IDEA what stage it’s at? 

Musicals week is my favourite week & Kym is back after covid made her miss last week!


----------



## rebrascora

7.0 for me and went to bed on 6.6 with no insulin again after 3 trips up the hill amounting to 5 miles hauling horse feed. Bit disappointed that it didn't come down a bit, as I would usually expect to be hypo after 4 consecutive days of that sort of strenuous activity, even without evening Levemir. I did eat a good amount of cheese before bed though, so maybe that held me steady.
I had a rare Unicorn day yesterday too

although it doesn't seem to have improved my TIR stats for the last 7 days at all! I am still showing as 89% with 11% below


----------



## Lanny

12:31 BS 5.1 There we are: bit more wriggle room thanks to DP; got the ramen on in the saucepan for breakfast!


----------



## Eternal422

eggyg said:


> Morning all. Clickety click, 6.6.
> 
> Off to Ambleside for a week. Really looking forward to it, and it’s only an hours drive. Weather forecast mostly dry, that’s a miracle in the Lake District. Only one slight snag, I’ve got a cough, started a few days ago, thanks Zara, it was just dry and tickly, now it’s hacking! Slept upright all night. Hoping the cold, fresh Lakeland air will cure me, rather than the other!
> 
> Have a fab Friday. Think they’ve got WiFi out in wilds of Cumbria so I’ll see you all tomorrow.


Rub Vicks on the soles of your feet it will stop you coughing at night. I know, sounds ridiculous but it does seem to work!


----------



## Eternal422

6.1 this morning.

Spent the morning at my uncle’s funeral. He was from Glasgow originally and they had a piper play the coffin into the chapel and play us out afterwards. Lovely touch, if a bit emotional.  Saw lots of my cousins and aunts and uncles which was nice, albeit in sad circumstances. 

Anyway, had a whisky in his honour afterwards at the wake, whilst playing Guess The Carbs on the buffet. (I lost according to the Libre).

Can’t see this fog lifting today, very gloomy and cold here.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## gll

8 busses/trains and 9 hours later we are back home.
Kiddo is now on the low risk (shorter) waiting list for the surgery on her knee.
I asked realistically what's the waiting time like and he mentioned a year but things are changing all the time. She could be done at another hospital too (which is fine as the one we go to isn't exactly local).
In dire need of a coffee and to sort out my bloods. This sensor is miles out (reading low) so need to properly work out by how much.
Did a complete guesstimate in wetherspoons for lunch, will see how spot on I was (or wasnt).


----------



## freesia

Evening all, an unexplained 10.6 for me this morning so i corrected with the breakfast bolus. 2 hrs later it was 2.3!!! Oh well, last weekend and this weeks really high levels from the covid jab have reduced my TIR to 60%, the worst its ever been., just in time for my bloods/check next week.


----------



## TinaD

Good evening. Not a very good day despite brilliant, dry, sunny weather. Long grumble follows - sorry.

Rheumatologists rang fairly early - a) identifies me as having a different diagnosis - which he has made without meeting me despite more senior consultant having settled the diagnosis after 3 face to face meetings, scans, blood tests and successful treatment (it doesn't go away but is livable with mostly). 
b)Then claims fibromyealgia is a precursor to palindromic arthritis, that I should show more joint  damage (its called palindromic because between flares the joints go back to normal), then claims that 50% of palindromics turn out to be straight rheumatoid arthritics (its about 15% and indicates an early mis-diagnosis). 
c)He kept bleating piteously "I am here to help you" - I did manage to resist saying "Then read the bloody research papers" but only 'cos I was brung up proper. 
d)Then we had the usual "You must reduce your steroids" "you could take painkillers" discussion. Tongue well bitten I reminded him that I can only take opiods to avoid problems with other drugs I am on and the problems with prolonged use of opiods. Then he starts obviously reading from list for the first time - missing out the one which causes the problems until I prompt him. 
e) Why will I not take dmards? Back to the drawing-board...I won't go into his dietary advice or his worry that steroids make you fat. That pain (and eating from depression/boredom) also can make you fat by restricting exercise/outings etc was obviously not noted in his training. 

I think I qualify for a gold star for getting through the "consultation" without being rude - except I also qualify for a pile of donkey doo-dahs for immediately driving to Aldi's and buying mince pies and stollen despite only needing fish, lamb and vegies (mind still full of unexpressed red rage). What is worse a) I ate some b) they were not very nice (shall not inflict them on visitors over Chrissy) c) BG after 2 hours was 19.2.... Mr Pancreas and his liverish chum obviously doing an unamused Queen Vick. Oh well, did manage to find some herrings in Morrisons so I'll be good tomorrow. The 'silver darlings' are rarer than hen's teeth round here.


----------



## eggyg

Eternal422 said:


> Rub Vicks on the soles of your feet it will stop you coughing at night. I know, sounds ridiculous but it does seem to work!


I’ve heard that, anything’s worth a try.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning all, 5.8 on this, what hopefully is going to be a nice, sunny, crisp day in the Lake District.

We’re already up, ablouted and breakfasted. Just waiting until it gets a wee bit lighter before we venture out. Loughrigg Tarn and maybe Loughrigg Fell today. It’s one of the smaller of the Wainwrights but we’ve never done it. All this is direct from our cottage, our plan is to not use the car until we have to go home. We did it last year when we stayed in Hawkshead. Luckily there’s plenty to keep us occupied. 

Will report back in the morning, have a fab day. 
PS I’m still coughing. All wrapped up though, four layers, hat, buff, thermal gloves, and a flask of tea!


----------



## ColinUK

7.4 

Girding my loins for a trip to Waitrose this morning. Sainsbury’s is closer but that’s always chaos on a Saturday and it’ll be worse in the run up to Christmas hence the Waitrose option. 
Don’t need much. 

Turning to opera and ballet again I did try to book Friday rush tickets yesterday for the nutcracker this week but even though it allowed me to put tickets in my basket the site kept crashing. Eventually when it didn’t crash there were no tickets left. 
Not a big deal as I’ve waited 55 years to see The Nutcracker so another year isn’t too much of a burden!

Next week I’ve got the follow up appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon so am holding off booking things until I’ve got a better sense of the likely timing of any operation but there’s lots I want to see which is making my short list. 

@eggyg  Elaine if you really want to make sure you don’t use your car when you’re away then just lend it to me!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7.4
> 
> Girding my loins for a trip to Waitrose this morning. Sainsbury’s is closer but that’s always chaos on a Saturday and it’ll be worse in the run up to Christmas hence the Waitrose option.
> Don’t need much.
> 
> Turning to opera and ballet again I did try to book Friday rush tickets yesterday for the nutcracker this week but even though it allowed me to put tickets in my basket the site kept crashing. Eventually when it didn’t crash there were no tickets left.
> Not a big deal as I’ve waited 55 years to see The Nutcracker so another year isn’t too much of a burden!
> 
> Next week I’ve got the follow up appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon so am holding off booking things until I’ve got a better sense of the likely timing of any operation but there’s lots I want to see which is making my short list.
> 
> @eggyg  Elaine if you really want to make sure you don’t use your car when you’re away then just lend it to me!


You’re very welcome. Camille would love a change.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning

BG 4.8

All good


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.7 here. It’s not foggy! It cleared for a couple of hours yesterday, then gloom descended again, but it’s reasonably clear this morning. Have got my thermals out ready for riding, though, it looks cold.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! And a 6.7 for me! 

First day in a week without fog or mist, and when it started misty it didn't lift but turned into fog! An OPA took me into sunshine but returned to fog! 

Have struggled through Wordle and Quordle so now it's Horr- ordle!


----------



## Eternal422

3.9 this morning. No fog this morning here but cold.  Did some Christmas shopping yesterday afternoon after the funeral and we’re amazingly almost done!  Plan is a final few bits to finish getting the remaining presents today, then decorations out later and relax!

Still wondering whether once daily Levemir is working ok for me, hard to tell as I do tend to graze in the evenings which could explain why my levels creep up and seem hard to bring down with Novorapid.  I really need to do a basal test to find out for sure.  Last meeting with my DSN she was happy to leave the Levemir at once daily, but I guess things change and it may need tweaking now.

@eggyg - enjoy the Lake District!  It’s been ages since we were last up there, must get back again soon! Hope the Vicks helped!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg rub the Vick on your chest and cover with brown paper - my old ma's cure. 
A 6.1 for me today.  

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7 this morning - it had dropped to 7.7 by 2200 last night which was a relief after my stupidity.

Very cold this morning but blue sky and cloud mixed so not dark. 
Planning on staining remaining planks for the final raised bed. Need to devise a decorative post or plant support or something for the end corner as I note my lovely next door neighbour isn't too good at recalling the presence of low obstacles when reversing her car. Both her husband and I were leaping up and down shouting "Stop" as she resolutely headed the boot towards the bed - Lord knows what she is like in a supermarket car park. To be fair you cannot see the bed in your rear mirror so until the bushes grow up I need something tallish and highly visible.

Have a good weekend everyone and don't even look at those mince pies....


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s another 5.8 for me again this dull and gloomy morning.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 5.0


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 9.4 for me


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.7 this morning - it had dropped to 7.7 by 2200 last night which was a relief after my stupidity.
> 
> Very cold this morning but blue sky and cloud mixed so not dark.
> Planning on staining remaining planks for the final raised bed. Need to devise a decorative post or plant support or something for the end corner as I note my lovely next door neighbour isn't too good at recalling the presence of low obstacles when reversing her car. Both her husband and I were leaping up and down shouting "Stop" as she resolutely headed the boot towards the bed - Lord knows what she is like in a supermarket car park. To be fair you cannot see the bed in your rear mirror so until the bushes grow up I need something tallish and highly visible.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone and don't even look at those mince pies....


How about these instead?









						Six-Minute Mince Pie Mug Cake
					

If you love the flavours of a mince pie and want to create a homemade twist on this classic Christmas bake, you'll love Sarah Rainey's quick microwaveable cake version, ready in just six minutes.




					thehappyfoodie.co.uk


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Don't know what to make of it, at the back of the house it's clear  blue sky all the way to the horizon... but at the front there's a big black cloud coming from the East.  I expect it will rain.

6.9 this morning.  We finally ate the "Italian spiced  chicken" from M&S last night and it was delicious.  For half a chicken it's also huge and will easily provide dinner again tonight!  Good... much as I love cooking there are days when I just want an easy ride!

Hubby did his parcel wrapping yesterday afternoon whilst I stayed up here in the study doing Xmas shopping.  I'm horrified to see 13 parcels under the tree  all for me!  There's nothing I want or need!  I finally found a long-sleeved night shirt for my friend, but nice as it looks online I worry that the quality might not be great.  However, can't find anything in the shops either here or in the county town so....

Meeting friends in town this afternoon, nothing more exciting on the calendar.

@Eternal422 see the atttached  chart of how long Levemir lasts, which is dependent on dose.  Divide the units of Levemir you take by your kilos in weight and you'll see along the left hand side the amount, trace the line over to the right to see the hours it lasts.  So if it works out at 0.2 units per kilo, then it will last approx 18 hours.

@ColinUK the mug cakes look yum!


----------



## goodybags

Good morning was actually quite shocked at the diabetes monster inside me that’s delivered my second HS in 4 days (it’s like buses as they used today) 

quite a surprise as had a works team Christmas meal out yesterday evening 
Down in Reading, a place very different to how I remember it about 30 yrs ago 
on the occasion we meet as a team it’s usually around that area it’s kind of the centre of the area for us all so logistically it makes sense.

ate a few things I shouldn’t have including chocolate brownie’S

then after a 3 hr drive back home (where coffee and energy drinks kept me going)
I only slept for a few hrs then no sooner had I slept - I woke and tested up pops the HS .. 

I’ve loads of identifications to do (online for both me and MrsG)
this weekend and mortgage lender wants the usual proofs,

I haven’t really looked at all posts on forum 
for a few days as been so busy 

hope everybody’s good
have a fabulous day & weekend everybody


----------



## Michael12421

@goodybags


----------



## rebrascora

6.4 for me this morning but I was in the red the vast majority of the night, despite no evening Levemir again. I thought I could get away with going to bed mid 4s since there was no real active insulin and I had plenty of cheese but I woke at 3.40am and Libre just read LO. Had a couple of JBs and dropped straight back off to sleep but apparently I never came out of the red and next time I scanned at 7am I was still only 2.4 according to Libre which was probably mid 3s in reality but still not good. Had another 2 JBs and dropped back off until I was at a better level to get up.
Anyway, I am claiming another Unicorn for yesterday although if you are really eagle eyed you might spot the teeniest tiniest bit of red on one of those troughs... My eyesight isn't good enough to see it so in my mind it doesn't exist  

I checked my TIR last night and despite 2 unicorn days it was showing my stats had got worse and I was up to 13% below which I was really disappointed at and can't see the logic in. Of course after last night's long excursion into the red, I am now on a whopping 16% below target for the last 7 days despite basal reduction and very little bolus.... but needing corrections mid afternoon even when I have no lunch so don't really want to drop my morning basal anymore just yet.

@TinaD You have my sympathies. My sister has PMR and is in a bit of a difficult situation with her consultant regarding steroid use. The consultant is lovely but wants her to try another immunosuppressant type drug to try to come off the steroids. She is only on 5mg so not a high dose and she has been on Methotrexate alongside it to try to reduce it and got it down to 3 but was really struggling and was anxious about taking the Methotrexate particularly in the current climate, so wanted to come off it after a year and a half of trying it. She doesn't want to try the new immunosuppressant drug for the same reason but the consultant is pushing it and my sister feels like if she doesn't try it, the consultant could rightly turn round and say "Well what is the point in me treating you, if you don't follow my advice?"
A long term low steroid dose doesn't seem to be as problematic as they lead people to believe and it makes life bearable and like you, she keeps fit and active and pushes herself (she also has 2 horses so plenty of physical work), so she doesn't feel that they take her particular circumstances into consideration in this and they are just following some general guidance to get people off steroids at all costs. Thankfully she hasn't had the additional frustration of having to deal with what sounds to be an incompetent stand in consultant who hasn't read the notes properly before your appointment, but it is still a frustrating situation and I think people should be able to make an educated decision on their treatment plan if they have considered all the risks. And after all, steroids are relatively cheap in comparison to these other drugs. I am sure you know your own body and how it responds better that a consultant whom you speak to for 10 mins a couple of times a year! Hope you managed to get a continued supply of steroids although obviously they can't just stop them.... or at least they absolutely shouldn't!
Pleased to read that your body has managed to deal with your totally justified comfort eating episode. Just wondering, since you have PMR whether your diabetes might actually be a slow onset Type 1 instead of Type 2 since autoimmune conditions like to congregate and party in the same body, wreaking havoc as they go.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.3 for me this morning. Get dog out now call in our farm shop for a cuppa . Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 for me.

Gig tonight, clothes etc sorted and packed. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey

TinaD said:


> Good morning. 5.7 this morning - it had dropped to 7.7 by 2200 last night which was a relief after my stupidity.
> 
> Very cold this morning but blue sky and cloud mixed so not dark.
> Planning on staining remaining planks for the final raised bed. Need to devise a decorative post or plant support or something for the end corner as I note my lovely next door neighbour isn't too good at recalling the presence of low obstacles when reversing her car. Both her husband and I were leaping up and down shouting "Stop" as she resolutely headed the boot towards the bed - Lord knows what she is like in a supermarket car park. To be fair you cannot see the bed in your rear mirror so until the bushes grow up I need something tallish and highly visible.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone and don't even look at those mince pies....



This (2' square) should catch her eye!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon guys. 5'6.

My day didn't start great. I suspect I have a UTI since 2 days ago, it seemed very mild so I was waiting to see if it goes on its own. Today I woke up with pain in my abdomen and feeling like I will be sick. My GP is closed so I'm waiting in the phone queue for 111. They are "currently experiencing higher call volume". Been waiting for half an hour and as you probably know, it's very irritating. Especially when you are not feeling well.

I didn't take my insulin yet, as I'm not high and don't feel like eating. And wondering if I should call sick at work. I start in the evening so part of me hopes I'll be better by then somehow (painkillers?).

Sorry for the rant, this pain makes me grumpy


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning was actually quite shocked at the diabetes monster inside me that’s delivered my second HS in 4 days (it’s like buses as they used today)
> 
> quite a surprise as had a works team Christmas meal out yesterday evening
> Down in Reading, a place very different to how I remember it about 30 yrs ago
> on the occasion we meet as a team it’s usually around that area it’s kind of the centre of the area for us all so logistically it makes sense.
> 
> ate a few things I shouldn’t have including chocolate brownie’S
> 
> then after a 3 hr drive back home (where coffee and energy drinks kept me going)
> I only slept for a few hrs then no sooner had I slept - I woke and tested up pops the HS ..
> 
> I’ve loads of identifications to do (online for both me and MrsG)
> this weekend and mortgage lender wants the usual proofs,
> 
> I haven’t really looked at all posts on forum
> for a few days as been so busy
> 
> hope everybody’s good
> have a fabulous day & weekend everybody


You’ll appreciate this Facebook post a friend did the other day.


----------



## ColinUK

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6 for me.
> 
> Gig tonight, clothes etc sorted and packed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Break a leg!


----------



## Elenka_HM

I could speak with someone after 1 hour in the queue (thank goodness I didn't have to go anywhere) and they will arrange for some local service to contact me. They advised to take paracetamol, now waiting for some relief. And it just occurred to me, I didn't mention my diabetes at all. Maybe should tell the next person that contact me, just in case.


----------



## gll

Elenka_HM said:


> And it just occurred to me, I didn't mention my diabetes at all. Maybe should tell the next person that contact me, just in case.


One of the very few benefits of having D is to pull the D card and it often lights a few fires to get things sorted in a timely manner. We will teach you the ways my lovely 
Hope they get back to you asap and be sure to ask for help if you need it if bg goes a bit wonky. Are you sorted with sick day rules? Got ketone testing in place?
Big hugs and hope you get something to clear it up soon. Make sure if you start getting kidney area pain to call back right away. They sit just tucked under the bottom of the rib cage and pain can radiate around the lower back. Google for a pic if you aren't sure. UTIs can be nasty lil things x

Oh and was 6.1 this morning


----------



## Bruce Stephens

gll said:


> One of the very few benefits of having D is to pull the D card and it often lights a few fires to get things sorted in a timely manner.


Especially for something like a UTI. Certainly worth mentioning T1D.


----------



## Eternal422

Pattidevans said:


> @Eternal422 see the atttached  chart of how long Levemir lasts, which is dependent on dose.  Divide the units of Levemir you take by your kilos in weight and you'll see along the left hand side the amount, trace the line over to the right to see the hours it lasts.  So if it works out at 0.2 units per kilo, then it will last approx 18 hours.


Thanks for this, I had seen this chart before and would love the formula to calculate a specific graph for my dose/weight, but looking at it I am using 0.3 units per kilo so it sort of looks like 22 hours, but there seems to be quite a tail off?  Hard to make it out.  Some of my problem is a variation in timing of my dose, as I take it when I go to bed and that time varies.  But if I take it as being 10pm then that would mean it would be out of my system by 8pm, only a couple of hours at most after dinner and into the evening of snacks possibly.  Worse, if I take it at 9pm (some days are so tiring lol!) then it would end at 7pm, way too early.

I did see in some NICE document that T1s should be offered a twice daily Levemir as a matter of course and with the above timings it may make some sense?  Wondering whether as my original diagnosis was T2 that they started with once daily and nobody has revisited that over the years nor even when my diagnosis was changed to T1.  Although my DSN wasn’t concerned enough to change it to twice daily at my last review.


----------



## Lanny

13:58 BS 6.9

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Extremely late today as I had great difficulty in getting to & staying asleep last night! 

It was freezing & my right knee was hurting me: I haven’t knocked or anything like that as I SOMETIMES do; I think it’s a combo of rheumatism & neuropathy as a) it was cold & b) I had a low drop overnight the night before last, don’t knowhow low but, it was 4.7 when I woke? 

It took ages to drop off & then, I kept waking up with my knee aching with a hint of neuropathy tingles so, I got out my two hot water bottles: one at the foot of the bed & one on my chest; my asthma was bad too all day & inhalers every 4/5 hours! 

Finally felt I’d turned the corner about 09:38, last time I looked at the time, & changed my midday alarm to 13:30. Even so, I was reluctant to get up in response & only did so once my stomach started rumbling! 

It was hard sleeping horizontally last night & took inhalers 3 times during the LONG night! 

But, had a good few hours around 10:00 until the delayed alarm! 

Just finished munching breakfast & watched on iTunes week 4’s Molly & Carlos’ Cha Cha: THAT’s what she danced the Singing in The Rain Cyd Cherisse number to; no wonder I remembered it wrong as she was dressed like you would for a Charleston!  A Lightbulb Ah Hah! emoji!  Molly DID actually do the Charleston last night that left me wracking my brains, my no longer perfect memory, as to WHAT that other one was?


----------



## Pattidevans

Eternal422 said:


> Thanks for this, I had seen this chart before and would love the formula to calculate a specific graph for my dose/weight, but looking at it I am using 0.3 units per kilo so it sort of looks like 22 hours, but there seems to be quite a tail off?  Hard to make it out.  Some of my problem is a variation in timing of my dose, as I take it when I go to bed and that time varies.  But if I take it as being 10pm then that would mean it would be out of my system by 8pm, only a couple of hours at most after dinner and into the evening of snacks possibly.  Worse, if I take it at 9pm (some days are so tiring lol!) then it would end at 7pm, way too early.
> 
> I did see in some NICE document that T1s should be offered a twice daily Levemir as a matter of course and with the above timings it may make some sense?  Wondering whether as my original diagnosis was T2 that they started with once daily and nobody has revisited that over the years nor even when my diagnosis was changed to T1.  Although my DSN wasn’t concerned enough to change it to twice daily at my last review.


@Eternal422 at the end of the day it is YOU not our nurse who is in charge of  YOUR diabetes.  So if you want to try splitting your Levemir then go ahead and do it.  Try just giving yourself a little bit in the evening when you think it might be running out.  Post in the relevant open area of the forum and ask what others think.  I have to say that within less than a year of diagnosis I was relying on no one but myself to sort out my insulin doses.  I was  also  dx T2 originally and much left to myself to sort out my own regime.


----------



## Eternal422

Pattidevans said:


> @Eternal422 at the end of the day it is YOU not our nurse who is in charge of  YOUR diabetes.  So if you want to try splitting your Levemir then go ahead and do it.  Try just giving yourself a little bit in the evening when you think it might be running out.  Post in the relevant open area of the forum and ask what others think.  I have to say that within less than a year of diagnosis I was relying on no one but myself to sort out my insulin doses.  I was  also  dx T2 originally and much left to myself to sort out my own regime.


Thanks for this - just what I needed.  It has helped me re-look at things and how I should be in control myself.  I guess I have been a little afraid of making such changes but really should tackle it!


----------



## 42istheanswer

It wasn't truly fasting as I had been up for an hour baking (and had a teeny nibble of the bits left on the baking paper just to check...) but 7.0 this morning. 

Had a fun day out, meeting up with friends, more carby lunch than usual (katsu grilled chicken curry with white rice and a houmous "biscuit" - as in American meaning, similar texture to a scone) and lunch rise 3.1 mmol so not too bad for all those carbs! Roasting some chicory and tenderstem broccoli for tea to have with some soy & chilli calamari (and maybe another houmous biscuit, once I've worked out how many carbs are in them and approximately how many I've had total so far)


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning  - 7.4


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Not ideal 9.0 for me.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 6'7 today. 

I did get a call back from 111...just to tell me they were very busy and a clinician would contact me asap. That was around 3 pm and I got a voicemail after 10pm. I wasn't aware of it until this morning. 

Today I'll just try Emergencies and make sure to pull the D card this time  


gll said:


> One of the very few benefits of having D is to pull the D card and it often lights a few fires to get things sorted in a timely manner. We will teach you the ways my lovely


My body decided to wake up one hour earlier than planned, so I'll get there earlier and hopefully it will help not to wait so long. Wouldn't hold my breath though! 

Regarding BG, they behaved yesterday. I do have ketone testing strips @gll but I was not high at all, even with a basal reduction. I didn't eat many carbs until dinner.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 6.7, happy with that after a hypo before tea so couldn’t pre bolus, then had curry and rice, AND chapati! Just missed a unicorn day because if it. V. annoying. 

Had a fantastic day yesterday. Left at 8am for our walk, gorgeous, but cold morning. About 8.30 the sun came out. It was amazing to see it shining on the fells, and the tarn when we reached it. It was in and out all day. Never warmed up though, I was glad of the four layers! 7.5 miles walked, 47 floors, was quite tough walking at times, very rocky and tree rooty. Back at the cottage by 1.30. We just chilled, reading and downloading our photos. I may have had a nana nap at one point. Ate at home, Mr Eggy heated up the curry I’d brought with us just perfectly. 

Not as energetic a day today. Relaxed morning, then a walk down to the pier and a Roman fort. I will pop into Boots too and get some Vicks, still coughing but funnily enough more in the warmth than outside in the cold. Haven’t been able to sleep since 6 because of it, Mr Eggy doesn’t seem to be disturbed by it. 

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  3.9 here, oops! 

Fab pics, as ever, @eggyg. They took me straight back to holidays in the Lakes when I was a kid. Beautiful!

I was at an all-day Welsh conversation session yesterday - they’re great, cos I get to meet learners from all over the county, and our teacher yesterday was from over the border in Carmarthenshire so her dialect sounded much more like my husband’s Welsh. And I spotted Pembrokeshire’s Learner of the Year who’s now teaching the language - that’s my goal, so it’s good to see that it can be done. I just hope I can pull it off before I hit retirement age!


----------



## TinaD

ColinUK said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-Minute Mince Pie Mug Cake
> 
> 
> If you love the flavours of a mince pie and want to create a homemade twist on this classic Christmas bake, you'll love Sarah Rainey's quick microwaveable cake version, ready in just six minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehappyfoodie.co.uk


Thanks but no thanks. Similar carb load - I'll just have to settle for a dangerously tempting traditional home ake - which will be difficult to resist even if mind/will power not undermined by irritation, but the supermarket can keep its horrible offerings. I am sure that sipping good cognac whilst adding a slurp to the mincemeat must have a reducing effect on blood sugar...mustn't it?


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> 6.4 for me this morning but I was in the red the vast majority of the night, despite no evening Levemir again. I thought I could get away with going to bed mid 4s since there was no real active insulin and I had plenty of cheese but I woke at 3.40am and Libre just read LO. Had a couple of JBs and dropped straight back off to sleep but apparently I never came out of the red and next time I scanned at 7am I was still only 2.4 according to Libre which was probably mid 3s in reality but still not good. Had another 2 JBs and dropped back off until I was at a better level to get up.
> Anyway, I am claiming another Unicorn for yesterday although if you are really eagle eyed you might spot the teeniest tiniest bit of red on one of those troughs... My eyesight isn't good enough to see it so in my mind it doesn't exist
> View attachment 23151
> I checked my TIR last night and despite 2 unicorn days it was showing my stats had got worse and I was up to 13% below which I was really disappointed at and can't see the logic in. Of course after last night's long excursion into the red, I am now on a whopping 16% below target for the last 7 days despite basal reduction and very little bolus.... but needing corrections mid afternoon even when I have no lunch so don't really want to drop my morning basal anymore just yet.
> 
> @TinaD You have my sympathies. My sister has PMR and is in a bit of a difficult situation with her consultant regarding steroid use. The consultant is lovely but wants her to try another immunosuppressant type drug to try to come off the steroids. She is only on 5mg so not a high dose and she has been on Methotrexate alongside it to try to reduce it and got it down to 3 but was really struggling and was anxious about taking the Methotrexate particularly in the current climate, so wanted to come off it after a year and a half of trying it. She doesn't want to try the new immunosuppressant drug for the same reason but the consultant is pushing it and my sister feels like if she doesn't try it, the consultant could rightly turn round and say "Well what is the point in me treating you, if you don't follow my advice?"
> A long term low steroid dose doesn't seem to be as problematic as they lead people to believe and it makes life bearable and like you, she keeps fit and active and pushes herself (she also has 2 horses so plenty of physical work), so she doesn't feel that they take her particular circumstances into consideration in this and they are just following some general guidance to get people off steroids at all costs. Thankfully she hasn't had the additional frustration of having to deal with what sounds to be an incompetent stand in consultant who hasn't read the notes properly before your appointment, but it is still a frustrating situation and I think people should be able to make an educated decision on their treatment plan if they have considered all the risks. And after all, steroids are relatively cheap in comparison to these other drugs. I am sure you know your own body and how it responds better that a consultant whom you speak to for 10 mins a couple of times a year! Hope you managed to get a continued supply of steroids although obviously they can't just stop them.... or at least they absolutely shouldn't!
> Pleased to read that your body has managed to deal with your totally justified comfort eating episode. Just wondering, since you have PMR whether your diabetes might actually be a slow onset Type 1 instead of Type 2 since autoimmune conditions like to congregate and party in the same body, wreaking havoc as they go.


Thanks for that - sorry your sister is having same problem but I feel less lonely! If the wretched man insists and the GP joins in I shall just have to go private again - an option I could do without on a pension.  Funny how the NHS is so short of money that it wants to put one on very expensive drugs instead of cheap steroids and doesn't listen to arguments about quality of life v. longevity arguments. Oh well if they reduce the prescription slowly they are unaware of my stash of 1mg tablets which should last about 6 months. Me, sneaky? Surely not...


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!
Lovely photos, @eggyg ! The nearest I got to Lakeland yesterday was the shop of that name. Daughter wants a kitchen knife for Christmas. What a palaver! They are all chained to the shelf with a security widget, so you have to collar an assistant to release one for you, she then takes it and puts it behind the counter while you do your other shopping, so you’re not wandering round with it, then when you go to pay, the checkout assistant has to hunt for it. Then when you’ve paid for it and it’s your property, you’re allowed to be released into the wild with it to wander where you will.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - a bit nippy here despite cloud cover. 6.4 or 5.8 - thought first was a bit high on ring finger so did a check on middle one. 
Had rack of lamb last night with asparagus so managed to end day on under 20 carbs - not a cut I see often at a price which doesn't blow the budget - very tasty. 
Hopefully the great last sh*t shoveling day as Alex gets down to the concrete under the midden. 
Better the day better the deed - have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A straight down the middle 5.5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.2 today 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## ColinUK

goodybags said:


> Good morning 7.2 today
> 
> Have a great day everybody


Snap. 7.2.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.4 for me on another gloomy morning, anyone got any spare sunshine ☀️


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.2 for me after a massive high to 17 in the night needing a 4u correction. 
We ate out at a lovely restaurant, a couple of hours later i had a small hypo which i treated and went to bed on a 6.5 which is ideal for me. A few hours later it was 17! Funny thing though, earlier this year when we last ate at that restaurant, exactly the same thing happened!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!
> Lovely photos, @eggyg ! The nearest I got to Lakeland yesterday was the shop of that name. Daughter wants a kitchen knife for Christmas. What a palaver! They are all chained to the shelf with a security widget, so you have to collar an assistant to release one for you, she then takes it and puts it behind the counter while you do your other shopping, so you’re not wandering round with it, then when you go to pay, the checkout assistant has to hunt for it. Then when you’ve paid for it and it’s your property, you’re allowed to be released into the wild with it to wander where you will.


Just read an article in the Oxfordshire Gazette about a very angry woman in her 60s, going around slashing car tyres in Lakeland car park!   

We’re going to their flagship store in Windermere on our way home ( maybe not quite, a bit of a detour required) , we ran out of clingfilm just two days before our holiday. I was bereft, every other brand is just rubbish. Will probably get a couple of rolls and a tinfoil, and no doubt lots of gadgets that I didn’t know existed and didn’t know I needed!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.5 for me this morning. Busy day ahead. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Elenka_HM

I'm waiting in Emergencies, they already have my urine to test. I was looking at the couple sitting in front of me. They were just before me in the queue to check in. The guy looks quite unwell. I just realized he is wearing a Libre. (Update: since I started typing, they have come to check his blood sugars and ketones with finger pricks). 

I've had a little sad moment when they asked me if there's someone who they can contact in an emergency. It happened too when I was diagnosed almost a year ago. In this country, I could only think of 2 people: my good friend who is not speaking to me at this moment, and the man I'm seeing. I'm not sure if we are serious enough to put him in medical stuff. Most people in the room are accompanied by someone.

On a silly positive note, there's a lady waiting whose surname is Christmas and everytime they call her it cheers me up a little bit. 

Can you tell I'm bored? I'm going to read my book. Have a nice day, people


----------



## Lanny

10:18 BS 5.2 Yay!  DID NOT EXPECT A HS THIS MORNING!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Another cold night, even colder I think, as it was cloudless as it still is this morning, loo trip first thing & washing hands, & my knee was aching again BUT, refilled my hot water bottles & MUCH easier to sleep & stay asleep! 

Looking forward to seeing the 2nd year of The Earthshot Prize in Boston in the US later at 17:30 on BBC1 although, it’s been spoilered, a bit, when I caught the tail end of the news yesterday while waiting to see the results of strictly: obviously NOT shown live, then, this year; but, why spoil it by telling us the winners on the news the day before?  Seriously! I was rolling my eyes, REALLY, when Prince William came up on the trailer after the news in between the Strictly results!


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 this morning!  Very pleased with that!  However after doing some of the Christmas lights that dropped to 2.9 on the Libre, by the time I did a finger stick test BG was 5.2, Libre still showing 3.2, but the graph is starting to head back upwards.  The joys of this game!

@Lanny - congratulations on your HS!

@eggyg - love the Lake District photos, so beautiful!

Off for a Christmas meal with my wife’s sister today along with the rest of the family as she is away in Australia over Christmas.  Good job I’m starting off the relatively low BG!


----------



## Michael12421

@Lanny


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.1 here, so close!
> Lovely photos, @eggyg ! The nearest I got to Lakeland yesterday was the shop of that name. Daughter wants a kitchen knife for Christmas. What a palaver! They are all chained to the shelf with a security widget, so you have to collar an assistant to release one for you, she then takes it and puts it behind the counter while you do your other shopping, so you’re not wandering round with it, then when you go to pay, the checkout assistant has to hunt for it. Then when you’ve paid for it and it’s your property, you’re allowed to be released into the wild with it to wander where you will.


Same silly performance as when we caught the cross channel ferry.  We were relieved of our 7” fruit knife, but those in camper vans with kitchens could take on board any size carving knives!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a very satisfactory 5.9 despite an irregular rock n roll day yesterday and getting back home in the early hours. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this overcast and grey day.  Surprisingly it didn't rain yesterday which made going into town much more pleasant!

7.0 this morning.  Can't complain.  The blooming alarms went off twice last night and on the second occasion I realised that eating JBs was a temporary fix and it would be better to put on a temp basal for a few hours.  However, it took a while to find my PDM which was firmly zipped into my handbag in the office still.  Clearly I'd had no bolus with dinner (chicken, colcannon and broccoli).  Shrug... perhaps that was a good thing! I put on -20% for 3 hours.  Seemed to work.

Task today is to write our Christmas newsletter and possibly start some cards.

Congratulations to @Lanny on the HS

@Michael12421 I LOVE those graphics you are posting for people's HSs.

@eggyg sounds like you are having a great time - lovely photos.

@Elenka_HM hope you've been seen by now and sorted out.


----------



## rebrascora

4.0 for me this morning and most of my sleep in the red again despite no evening basal and no exercise yesterday and no alcohol and I ate loads of roasted peanuts before I went to bed but stayed up half the night during which of course, my levels behaved. 
Really struggling mentally again. Didn't want to wake up and deal with diabetes today. When I am struggling with the basics of self care, injecting my Levemir this morning just seemed like an extra ordeal, especially when stats are getting worse. Worrying about what consultant is going to say about all my time in the red. Should be double checking but my Caresens Duo doesn't perform well in the cold and by the time I put it on the storage heater to warm up for 5 mins it means I delay any hypo treatment, so what is the point anyway and it is just extra effort that I have no will for. If I feel hypo I just take it, but I didn't this morning so I haven't despite my levels dropping into the 3s this morning after I got up, instead of rising. I probably need to get some new batteries for the Caresens but it just eats them. It gives battery warning light all the time but it I warm it up, it goes off. This is the second meter I have had from them and they are both the same. Why can't it be rechargeable like my Libre. I asked for Libre test strips a year ago but that didn't happen. 
Sorry to be such a moaning Minnie. I really struggle mentally at this time of year and going shopping was such an ordeal yesterday I was ill afterwards and it just sent me back into a downward spiral. I'll be OK after the festive season is over but seems like there is still a long way to go. Must give myself a good lick up the pants!

Many congrats to @Lanny on a rare House Special there. Looks like you have recovered things very quickly after all your Birthday treats!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Pattidevans said:


> @Elenka_HM hope you've been seen by now and sorted out.


I just got blood taken and the nurse told me I might have to wait another 2 hours. Well, I'll miss some of my long Sunday shift at work. I'd rather be there though: would not be so bored and today I didn't need to wake up early.

Oh! And the out of hours GP I was waiting for yesterday, called me just when I was going with the nurse to take the bloods


----------



## Lanny

Awwww!  The simple pleasures in life!

Just spent over an hour cooking Sunday Brunch in the kitchen & about 15 minutes eating it: a total of 90 minutes in my still bare, spanking clean kitchen in my sunglasses; still no roller blind & the sun was playing peek-a-boo so, popped them up & down as needed!

It took a LOT of effort as my asthma is still bad AND I already have a bit of neuropathy so, needed to sit & rest when either a) I got breathless or b) my lower/centre back really hurt ie. a sign of neuropathy that means my legs will not hold up my weight IF I don’t sit down right then & there! 

All for a 2 egg omelette with mixed herbs cheese & mushrooms, 2 slices of hot buttered toast & a cup of tea with milk & honey! 

I just got another load of shopping in about 11:40 ish with a brand new frying pan, silicone spatula, eggs, cheese, butter, mixed herbs & sliced fresh mushrooms: AWWWW! The best thing EVER along with either fresh or frozen ready diced onions; an absolute GODSEND for NOT needing to chop things with neuropathy affected hands which means I CAN cut myself & not even feel it!  Of course I’ve tried the frozen sliced mushrooms before but, I don’t like those as they release SO much water, from the freezing process, when you cook them!

Then, keeping the good habits going forwards, washing up!  After a wee sit & rest taking in the sunshine, just at that time out from the clouds, in my sunglasses first, of course!

It was an effort & I’m exhausted! Wiping Brow Dripping With Sweat emoji! & A Exhausted But, Happy emoji! 

I WILL NOT make the mistake again of leaving things to be done later EVEN when exhausted, I’ve been that very easily being poorly for SO long, & do things as long as it takes with as many rest stops in between as it takes OR if I REALLY can’t & things start to pile up again; get a cleaner in! 

I think I’ll have a snooze now? A Stream of Z’s emoji!


----------



## TinaD

rebrascora said:


> 4.0 for me this morning and most of my sleep in the red again despite no evening basal and no exercise yesterday and no alcohol and I ate loads of roasted peanuts before I went to bed but stayed up half the night during which of course, my levels behaved.
> Really struggling mentally again. Didn't want to wake up and deal with diabetes today. When I am struggling with the basics of self care, injecting my Levemir this morning just seemed like an extra ordeal, especially when stats are getting worse. Worrying about what consultant is going to say about all my time in the red. Should be double checking but my Caresens Duo doesn't perform well in the cold and by the time I put it on the storage heater to warm up for 5 mins it means I delay any hypo treatment, so what is the point anyway and it is just extra effort that I have no will for. If I feel hypo I just take it, but I didn't this morning so I haven't despite my levels dropping into the 3s this morning after I got up, instead of rising. I probably need to get some new batteries for the Caresens but it just eats them. It gives battery warning light all the time but it I warm it up, it goes off. This is the second meter I have had from them and they are both the same. Why can't it be rechargeable like my Libre. I asked for Libre test strips a year ago but that didn't happen.
> Sorry to be such a moaning Minnie. I really struggle mentally at this time of year and going shopping was such an ordeal yesterday I was ill afterwards and it just sent me back into a downward spiral. I'll be OK after the festive season is over but seems like there is still a long way to go. Must give myself a good lick up the pants!
> 
> Many congrats to @Lanny on a rare House Special there. Looks like you have recovered things very quickly after all your Birthday treats!


----------



## Eternal422

rebrascora said:


> 4.0 for me this morning and most of my sleep in the red again despite no evening basal and no exercise yesterday and no alcohol and I ate loads of roasted peanuts before I went to bed but stayed up half the night during which of course, my levels behaved.
> Really struggling mentally again. Didn't want to wake up and deal with diabetes today. When I am struggling with the basics of self care, injecting my Levemir this morning just seemed like an extra ordeal, especially when stats are getting worse. Worrying about what consultant is going to say about all my time in the red. Should be double checking but my Caresens Duo doesn't perform well in the cold and by the time I put it on the storage heater to warm up for 5 mins it means I delay any hypo treatment, so what is the point anyway and it is just extra effort that I have no will for. If I feel hypo I just take it, but I didn't this morning so I haven't despite my levels dropping into the 3s this morning after I got up, instead of rising. I probably need to get some new batteries for the Caresens but it just eats them. It gives battery warning light all the time but it I warm it up, it goes off. This is the second meter I have had from them and they are both the same. Why can't it be rechargeable like my Libre. I asked for Libre test strips a year ago but that didn't happen.
> Sorry to be such a moaning Minnie. I really struggle mentally at this time of year and going shopping was such an ordeal yesterday I was ill afterwards and it just sent me back into a downward spiral. I'll be OK after the festive season is over but seems like there is still a long way to go. Must give myself a good lick up the pants!
> 
> Many congrats to @Lanny on a rare House Special there. Looks like you have recovered things very quickly after all your Birthday treats!


Sending you hugs and strength to cope with things this time of year.  Sometimes BG stuff just happens despite best efforts.  Try not to worry about it, it will pass and you’ll be back in your field of unicorn days before you know it.


----------



## Lanny

I’m having home cooked shepherds pie for dinner in about 40 minutes time!  

Haven’t cooked, or any cooking really, that in a long time! A bit faster this time with no neuropathy breaks, lower centre back pain, & just a few pauses to catch my breath to cook my mince & veg, ding the frozen mash a bit, spread it on top & sprinkle some cheese taking 40 minutes after The Earthshot Prize!  In the oven now for about 40 minutes! Then…Yummy!


----------



## TinaD

My Ukrainian guest, Taras, brought me some raspberries as a gift this evening. Lovely and so kind.


----------



## Leadinglights

I think I am living in a parallel universe. I was looking on-line for wallpaper as we have to redecorate the hall and stairs after the leak and was astounded to see pretty ordinary looking wallpaper at more than £200 per roll.
I really liked what we had which was £6 a roll but can't see anything the same.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.7- will have to eat some breakfast,


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.8 this morning. I haven't felt well since the covid booster and this morning is no different. 
Its so dark outside! Oh well, i need to get moving. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.1 today 
to many biscuits eaten whilst watching the football 
on our new giant telly yesterday evening.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.2 at 6am, and a unicorn day yesterday.

Still coughing, been awake a lot through the night. Mr Eggy got up at 6 and brought me a nice hot cup of tea and a piece of buttered toast in bed. No time to pre bolus but hey, sometimes you’ve gotta do what you gotta do. Feeling a bit better now, still in bed, but not sure I’ll get back to sleep. Think I’m going to have to resort to a cough bottle, as my mother used to call it, I know it won’t cure it, but I need to soothe it as we’re going to the cinema tonight and having a coughing fit will be not only embarrassing but annoying for the other film goers. Any recommendations for a sugar free cough syrup? I’ve  never had cough medicine for years.

We had another decent walk yesterday, weather not as good as the day before but mostly dry. Got quite high and had fantastic views over Windermere. 5 miles, 51 floors! Hoping to go to Upper Sweden Bridge, no where near the country of the same name! We’ll see how I feel later. Won’t be a long day as we need to get back to get ready for tonight, film at 5.50.

Have a Happy Monday folks.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here,


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.5 here.

Well, here’s a thing, now that I’ve got my shiny new Libre 2 reader (thank you Abbott) the phone app has pulled its socks up and its alarms are now “available”. Only problem is I’ve got one of those sensors that trends low all the time hahaha, so the alarms are going off left right n centre - I sound like one of those fancy doorbells...very festive! 

Wow @eggyg you take a lovely pic.   I hope that pesky cough disappears asap (I take Robitussin sugar-free for a nasty cough - does the trick).


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone forgot to post yesterday

And would you beleive it BG this morning 5.2 yessss

BP is up a bit tho

Today...nothing planned. I can't even think of what to do for tea tonight. Yestday was a cheese and tomato pizza with extra toppings. Takes me longer to prepare but it is worth it.

Oh hang on I have to take my old phone in to get its charging port replaced.

I am really not keen to go out in the cold for my early morning walk too. It takes me about a mile to warm up too. I don't like being cold. Oh well...

(And morning BG yestetday was 4.7)

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn 


Congratulations


----------



## ColinUK

6.8 this morning. 

@Gwynn congrats on the HS!

And @eggyg  congrats on your courtaversary!!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.8 this morning.
> 
> @Gwynn congrats on the HS!
> 
> And @eggyg  congrats on your courtaversary!!


Thanks Colin, I take it you saw my FB post. 47 years! Blimey, don’t know who needs a medal more, me or Mr Eggy!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Thanks Colin, I take it you saw my FB post. 47 years! Blimey, don’t know who needs a medal more, me or Mr Eggy!


How about one each?!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A nice round 5 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

And another 5.4 for me this morning, that’s three 5.4’s in the last 24 hours. Is my TEE2 still working okay I ask myself?


----------



## Eternal422

4.6 this morning for me and a lovely straight line overnight without any of those nasty red dips!  Looks like my basal isn’t too bad as far as overnight is concerned.




Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## rebrascora

3.3 according to Libre and I woke up an hour earlier on 3.9 and had a jelly baby which doesn't seem to have made a ha'peth of difference. Still no evening Levemir and no walking yesterday again and roasted peanuts before bed. I am needing plenty of insulin during the day, but less than none at night!   Will just have to bump my levels up a bit higher before bed tonight and hope that keeps me out of the red.

Congrats to @Gwynn on yet another House Special. You are making it look far too easy!

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @eggyg Sending (((HUGS))) to you both! Photos are amazing. Hope your cough eases soon and you enjoy your film tonight. What are you going to see?


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 3.3 according to Libre and I woke up an hour earlier on 3.9 and had a jelly baby which doesn't seem to have made a ha'peth of difference. Still no evening Levemir and no walking yesterday again and roasted peanuts before bed. I am needing plenty of insulin during the day, but less than none at night!   Will just have to bump my levels up a bit higher before bed tonight and hope that keeps me out of the red.
> 
> Congrats to @Gwynn on yet another House Special. You are making it look far too easy!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @eggyg Sending (((HUGS))) to you both! Photos are amazing. Hope your cough eases soon and you enjoy your film tonight. What are you going to see?


Thanks Barbara. We’re going to see Living starring Bill Nighy. Got good reviews. We’re then popping to the on-site vegetarian restaurant for a meal. The menu sounds great. Lovely old fashioned cinema too. A different night out. Fingers crossed I don’t spoil it for everyone.   

Hope you’re feeling a bit better today. Xx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 today. 
In "lock down" for 3 days - car in for MOT, service and bum repair after a 3 point turn into the only rock in an otherwise wild flower covered hedge bank. I gather the bent bit is only plastic and will respond to heating. Fortunately the fridge is well stocked as a 6 mile jaunt across the valley on my electric trike looks a chilly option. Furthermore I have nightmare-ish visions of a flat battery striking by the river and me looking at the hill climb to home.
Have a happy day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 8.8 for me this morning. Tested at 330 am was 5.0 so took 3 jbs thought it would drop lower . Sods law it didn't . If I hadn't taken them probably would have . Rain showers up here . Get this dog out Have a good day folks


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Went docs, all bloods back fine so I'm pleased with that. Rushed back for breakfast of Cottage Cheese and a bag of Legumes aka Salted Peanuts nom nom nom but found some strips in the drawer so before eating I took blood now I wish I hadn't. 9.00 what the frilly heck? Why?  I hadn't eaten yet. Maybe cough thing? Good grief. Have a cracking day all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... opposite of yesterday, bright blue out the front, completely grey out the back.

5.7 this morning which I am very happy with.  

Got a round robin Christmas greeting email from some friends who only live a mile or so away.  The elder partner has been in and out of hospital this year (though OK now for 3 months) and they cannot now get insurance for the Christmas cruise they had planned.  So to cut a long story short they are coming to us for Christmas dinner which will be lovely.  We are  also having a widowed friend who would otherwise be alone on the day, she will be staying over, so I now have to nip out and see if I can get another of the Aldi Xmas "Marc de Champagne" puds as the one we have will only serve 3.  I hope they haven't run out!

Didn't get round to Xmas cards yesterday and looks like I shan't today either.  Never mind....

@Lanny pleased to see you cooking again - It sounds as though it is lifting your mood a lot!

@Gwynn, congrats on another HS.

Congrats too to Mr and Mrs @eggyg on your anniversary.  Hope you enjoy the film, my friend tells me it is very good.

@rebrascora.... I hear your pain in regard to your BGs and the effort it has become.  It  doesn't entirely surprise me that you are becoming burnt out due to the amount of  thought and effort you put into sugar surfing.  It's got to be wearing.  I will probably naff you off by mentioning the Pump word again...  but you would be so suitable for one and it works not dissimilarly to how you manage at present, but it does most of the work for you.  I know my results aren't always perfect because about 3 or 4 times  a year you need to tweak things, but that's so much less effort than you have to put in.  I've  been reticent with my Omnipod  as it has taken months to get used to it aftr 8+ years on the Combo, but I have become bolder with it now as regards temp basals and it's  so much better.  Plus as you may have noticed from my posts about what I am cooking, I have more or less abandoned trying to be too low carb and am eating more or less as I want, which takes another load off mentally.  Just something to maybe think about?


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.7 for me.

Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Not into being a coward...so I did go out and, yes, it was very very cold. 108 minutes and I will be going out again this afternoon


----------



## rebrascora

@Pattidevans Thanks for your very considerate thoughts Patti. I think if it was diabetes burnout you would be right, but it is unfortunately just the time of year and the problem is my general mental health, so I am struggling to get in the shower and struggling to get dressed and really struggling to leave the house and can't face cooking or putting a bit of make up on etc. The diabetes is just another bit to do, but I always give my diabetes first priority and to be honest whilst I was struggling to motivate myself to inject my Levemir yesterday morning, that is just part of the general malaise. 
I have always hated Christmas. It makes me feel so totally inadequate and panic stricken and the short, dark miserable days leading up to it don't help. It also doesn't help that my sister and brother in law's birthdays precede it and much as I love my sister and her husband, finding suitable gifts (just cannot make decisions like that at all, particularly for people who appear to have everything they want and buy the best quality) and then attending parties, even dinner parties are a massive ordeal for me at this time of year (I am in tears just thinking about it), despite the fact that I am OK with winging it with my diabetes to indulge in a Chinese banquet..... and to a certain extent see that as a challenge.... because my diabetes is still mostly a game I play with myself and my Libre. Today, however just leaving the house to go and spend some time with my sister is really challenging me and we will just be doing horsey stuff and I really should be on my way now! 
I will be better when the days start getting longer and the festive season is over..... and there is one thing for certain..... there would be absolutely no way I would get a pump in that short time scale  , even if I was inclined towards it, which I am just not. I am the same with cars..... I much prefer a manual to an automatic, even though I live in very hilly country which challenges your clutch control. This is just a difficult spell with my levels which will pass and may well be tied into my mental health issues. Thankfully I don't fear hypos or react too badly too them, so my biggest concern is explaining them to an unhappy consultant, especially as I promised him I was going to improve my below target stats, not double them .    

Anyway, I am really pleased that you are starting to get to grips with your Omnipod now and what you say sort of reminds me of how I was when I started using Fiasp and how I had 3 months of frustration until I started to get more assertive with it and be bolder. I like that you now feel able to eat more carbs. I sometimes have a little splash out with my carb intake (I had a fruit scone with jam yesterday.... blooming heck, it was sweet!!...Nice though), but for me low carb isn't just about my diabetes but about my mental health and eating disorder, so I can't afford to stray too far off my low carb regime and to be honest I don't really want to most of the time. Eating low carb suits me and my body feels healthier eating this way.


----------



## Lanny

13:16 BS 4.6 Eek!

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

No prebolusing today & I’ve put the ramen on as it’s the least effort: will cook omelette later; not much wriggle room in the 4’s! 

I exhausted myself cooking twice yesterday, released a LOT more adrenaline than I realised, & ended up extremely WITED for HOURS last night when trying to sleep: took me until after 08:00 this morning! 

So, need to dial it back a bit today but, yeah @Pattidevans  I’m REALLY enjoying the simple pleasures of cooking again!  Just not TOO much at once until I can get my stamina back up a bit! I don’t want to end up wired again when trying to sleep tonight! Aww! My back is gently aching today, anyway & I‘ll just cook eggs later for lunch or it’ll be dinner time as I’m starting late today!


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon 

It was 7.4 for me this morning, now sitting in the 11's, something to do with getting increasingly frustrated with RM, EVRI left a parcel this morning without instructions on how to find the safe place, Amazon left a parcel the other day without instructions on how to find the safe place, ticket through the letterbox on Saturday from RM saying couldn't find safe place so added detailed instructions on exactly how to get to it today my chosen redelivery day and still he hasn't left it! This is a tracked 24 parcel, you know ones that were supposedly being made priority to be delivered yet it was sent last Monday! Honestly getting so fed up of everything at the moment xxxx


----------



## gll

This morning was 10 ish. dawn showed up to party  

Have been making soup today which was delish. Chicken and rice again (with carrots, onion and garlic). Kiddo approved of it.
Surprisingly decent on the carbs and even had a bread roll and nailed the bolus  Love seeing my body behaving for a few hours at least 

Blood letting tomorrow first thing, rebooked as I was ill last week. I will be refusing to go again until someone explains why I have to keep going back for more. I have printouts of past results but no idea what repeating bloods tests will accomplish. I know what's off on them (all inflammation/infection markers) but there is nothing being done with the data.

hope you all had a good day


----------



## Rybing

A nasty 18.5 im sick of it to be honest. T1 diagnosed 2 years ago and im 45. Im trying so hard but its not getting any better.


----------



## freesia

Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?
A nktice pops up saying to check the server.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

freesia said:


> Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?



I am getting intermittent server errors. I hope the technical folks at DUK can take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny

freesia said:


> Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?
> A nktice pops up saying to check the server.


I thought that was just me! I’ve had to reload the page a few times to be able to post some emoji reactions!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bit late in the day. A 7.2 this morning.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?
> A nktice pops up saying to check the server.


Me too.


----------



## Bloden

I totally agree with you @Pattidevans re: MDI vs pumping. Now that I’m using the Omnipod, I can look back and see how tiring MDI had become for me - lots of effort and slim returns. My TIR was rarely 60%, more often than not 35-50%. It’s amazing what a difference it’s made having various basal settings rather than just 1 daily jab.

(((Hugs))) @rebrascora.


----------



## 42istheanswer

freesia said:


> Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?
> A nktice pops up saying to check the server.


I'm getting the notice often, but if I refresh then it has responded with the emoji


----------



## Michael12421

freesia said:


> Is anybody having a problem with the site or is it just me? Reading through the posts it will let me respond with the emojis to some posts but not others. Any ideas @everydayupsanddowns ?
> A nktice pops up saying to check the server.


Me too, all day yesterday and first thing this morning = at 0510.
I  am 8.2 thiis morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Now it is posting the same message twice!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.4 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.6 today 

as others have said the site doesn’t seem to be working properly 
maybe ineeds the heating turning up somewhere 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

My BG is behaving impeccably another 5.2 yesss and I purposely changed my early morning routine slightly too. Maybe my BG machine has got stuck, but it did read 5.3 yesterday evening,

My pulse is again low at 49bpm mind you it recovered one hour later at 7am to 50bpm. Phew! 

BP 116/77

Hmm maybe I should think about Christmas decorations. Normally I would put them up mid November, but with all the pain and stress of late somehow I just don't feel very Christmassy. Definitely no lights this year !!! (Except on Christmas day perhaps). I resent giving extra money to the energy firms for nothing. Somehow I must get into 'Christmas'. Any suggestions?

Today. Hmmm nothing special .... yet. An early freezing walk and a later slightly warmer walk.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## Gwynn

@Michael12421 Thanks, now that is a house I would love to live in

I wonder if I can get the triple HS tomorrow.

Great chimneys for Santa to get down. Hmmm I feel much more Christmassy now, thanks


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 8.3 here, Dawn has returned with a vengeance. Dunno where she’s been. I don’t mind her sticking around, or pushing off altogether, but I wish she’d make up her mind, so I don’t need second sight for my overnight basal.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 7.5 for me today. Hoping better day than yesterday as half hour appointment 30 minutes away became a draining 6.5 hour saga!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.3 on this cold morning.

Had a great day yesterday, a nice circular 2.5 hour walk up to a lovely old packhorse bridge. Then back for a late lunch, a chill, then got our glad rags on for our date night. Cinema and dinner, all in the same venue. Never been to a purely vegetarian restaurant before, it was superb. We would definitely go again. Hard to bolus for and I went for the split dose option, didn’t stop me spoiling my unicorn day, up to that point, by shooting up to 12! Ah well, it’s just one day and was worth every single mmol! 

Not quite sure of the plans for today, we were leaving it to see how I was feeling, still coughing and I know have pain, on and off, in my back. Hoping I’m not coming down with a chest infection. Although I don’t cough as much when I’m outside in the cold as I do in the warm cottage. We’ll see. 
@Bloden thanks for cough medicine recommendation, got some Robitusson first thing yesterday and am taking it regularly. 

I too can’t react to some posts, so I’m not ignoring you. Congratulations @Gwynn I couldn’t add a star to your post this morning. 

Happy Coosday everyone. I met these chaps on our walk yesterday. Aren’t they gorgeous.


----------



## gll

10.1 dawn party (although libres changed that to about 9.something ish)
New sensor and not sure how accurate is will end up being. Will check it when I haven't just had brekkie and rising  Went to go for a shower last night to find the sensor half off and not really recoverable with some tape. Bg was tumbling after eating enough carbs to annoy it so assume the filament was a bit out so reported to abbot and hopefully will be replaced (it was 3 days old).

Off to get ready to go for bloods and need to wrap up. Getting a high of 3 here today with lows down to -2. Hot water bottles at the ready and lots of hot cups of coffee...okay okay thats like everyday for me but still, will appreciate the warmth a little bit more than usual 

Have a great day everyone <3


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here. 

Sorry @Robin - I gave Dawn the boot, looks like she headed to your neck of the woods! 

Only four times a day @eggyg - don’t want you overdosing.  Glad to hear the veggie meal was excellent.

Ugh, tried Konjac noodles last night, won’t be having them again. Weird texture. Shame, I was looking forward to trying them.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, hoping everyone is well. I've been missing for a few days as the bug took its hold of me and have struggled to fight it Feeling better now and more in control though still coughing and sneezing but not as frequently.

I'm also having problems responding to some posts.
Congratulations @Gwynn on the house star 

5.5 for me this morning, have a good day everyone x


----------



## ColinUK

Also having issues responding to posts on here so I’m happy to know that it’s not just me!

6.7 this morning. 

Surgical consult at the hospital later. Or I think it is as I’ve had a text reminder but not the appointment letter. I’ll turn up a little early so I can report to main reception and they can hopefully find out where I’m supposed to be. 

Wrote this this morning. Took quite a lot of effort for something which started off as quite the bit of fluff in my head. 
I think it’s complete but it might be improved with a couple of tweaks. I’ll read it aloud a few times and see how it flows etc.


----------



## Eternal422

4.3 this morning for me, but shortly after that reading, on the next scan I got the dreaded “Sensor Error” message and after loads of waiting 10 minutes and scanning again I still get that message.  Of course it’s happened on the ONE DAY I am out so I’m flying a bit blind until I can get back home later on this morning to fit on a new sensor.  Fingers crossed this is just a bad sensor (only lasted 7 days) and the next one will behave as I’ve been quite successful in general with them up to now.

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS - what a winning streak!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

I hope DUK sort out this technical issue soon as it’s very irritating!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yes, there are some server oddities! I was replying to the Wordle thread when it suddenly redrew and lost text and images!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.4 which is disappointing after a virtuous day. 
Beautiful blue sky, biting cold out, lovely proper winter's day. Lots of glass in the house so plenty of solar gain. 
Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Pattidevans

Rybing said:


> A nasty 18.5 im sick of it to be honest. T1 diagnosed 2 years ago and im 45. Im trying so hard but its not getting any better.


I’m sorry to hear this.  Half the trouble is the lack of education given to newly diagnosed T1s.  They tell you “inject this and that will happen” you then get frustrated because “that” doesn’t actually happen and you don’t know why.  You feel it’s your fault.  Believe me it's not!  I found things a lot easier when I began to understand all the underlying “mechanisms” that can affect us.  I would seriously suggest that you get a copy of “think like a pancreas” by Gary Scheiner.  It opened my eyes to a lot of things I should have been told but wasn’t.  Not your diabetic team’s fault really, just lack of time and resources.  Buy the book and read it through, not just once.  Keep it by you.

One thing I will say is that if your basal insulin dose is wrong nothing else will be right.  I can’t post the way of basal testing right now as I don’t have it on my iPad.  Later when I get to my laptop I will.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - bit gloomy today and it has certainly turned much colder.  Will have to dig out my big coat methinks.

8.0 this morning.  The 8.0 being the result of JBs and temp basal. Will really have to adjust basals from about 11pm as the early hour drop is beginning to bug me seriously.  I've been putting it off, but I can now see a clear pattern so....

Not a lot on today except for grocery shopping for party foods for our little get together on Thursday evening and B12 and blood let appointment at 16.10.  Did make a start on our Xmas newsletter yesterday afternoon when we got back from Aldi triumphantly bearing another "Marc de Champagne" Xmas pud - along with a load of stuff we had had no intention of buying like half a leg of lamb and a  pork leg with crackling joint.  We are not to be trusted in supermarkets!  Seriously! 

I'm really dragging my feet about Christmas cards.... it's so expensive to post them now and I feel like it's such an effort to write the damn things.  Plus the RM is on strike most of the time between now and Xmas... but I've already received some from elderly cousins who I've not seen since I was 15... so I guess I had better do something about them.  Oh well.

@rebrascora , I am sorry that it's more complicated than I had at first thought.  You have my sympathies regarding depression... you are so helpful to everyone else that it never occurred to me that you were in a bad way yourself.  Lots of HUGS.

@Gwynn...more congratulations on another HS.

@ColinUK that is a very moving poem.  It's very expressive and made tears spring to my eyes.

@Rybing, the basal test instructions are attached.  I see from elsewhere on the forum that you are on Toujeo which isn't the easiest of insulins to adjust, but doing the basal testing would be helpful to you, if only as a basis to discuss matters with your DSN.

Hugs to everyone else... have a good Tuesday.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.4 for me. 

Just been to the surgery for the feet tickling.  All would appear to ok with blood pressure as well. Blood taken in be surgery for HbA1C, which is a first for me.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, just to say I like you all, I just couldn't 'like' you all.  7.7 today, that's better.

Are there any good Christmas adverts this year? I don't really like any of them. My fave is the long stemmed broccoli with the brass instrument on the Food Network, he's cute. I particularly dislike the Lidl bear, right grumpy looking bugger. They used to have dogs jumping on trampolines back in the day, what happened!?


----------



## rebrascora

Pleased to report no hypo last night and in fact I went to bed on 7.9 and woke up on 7.9 (the first time) with a remarkably straight line overnight. Injected my Levemir and went back to sleep and woke up proper on 8.3, so a little bit of DP starting to happen but not surprising when there was no evening basal in my system and morning dose not quite had time to get going. Jabbed 5 units for breakfast but then decided I needed to be a bit heavier handed so shot myself another 1.5 and still waiting for my levels to come down so that I can have breakfast. Looks like that after thought shot was probably a good move as it seems to have been eaten up by FOTF.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.9 for me earlier this fine sunny morning, just for a change from the gloom of the last few days.


----------



## Eternal422

So, just got back home and guess what?!  The Libre sensor now scans!  Maybe it didn’t like its outing this morning to the garage to get the car serviced and took some time to wake up?

Oh well. I’ve already completed a form to Abbott about it so let’s see what they say, if they don’t want this one back then I’ll continue with it for the remaining 7 days as long as it behaves.


----------



## Lanny

13:16 BS 5.3 

STILL problems & having to reload the page to react is too tedious so, stopped posting reactions to speed up the reading of posts on this thread before posting myself!  Emojis are working ok, though, BUT, that’s no problem for me: I’ve always posted my own special ones in my special way anyway!

A Very G’day Mates to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Slept much more easily & better last night as I only cooked once, an omelette, toast & tea for MY lunch at 18:00, & had a can of soup around midnight before bed! So, not wired! 

Was actually awake since about 10:30 but, stayed horizontally in bed & BS didn’t rise with DP, clearly after testing it just now when my moved to alarm went off at 13:00.

You CAN skip the rest if you wish? I won’t know! 

I have been TERRIBLY FRUSTRATED since las Thursday when all of a sudden after episodes 23 & 24 aired, as usually expected, on Wednesday there’s been NOTHING at all! So, I did some searching on the internet to a) find episode 25 ANYWHERE even without English subtitles & that took ages then, b) find out the reason for no sign of it ANYWHERE & has it been cancelled? 

AND FINALLY found the answer! Phew! At least I know why now! 

A former Chinese President died last week & the country is in mourning with the airing of tv dramas paused, estimates are for a week, not unlike the BBC’s more-or-less total blanket coverage when Prince Phillip & then, The Queen died: just as well that we COULD watch the other channels apart from the BBC if we wanted to!  So, hopefully the contemporary drama, which I’m WELL into now, will continue airing soon once the, I’m guessing is EVEN more extreme, blanket mourning on tv is over?

So, I’m finally up & will cook omelette for breakfast now!


----------



## Lanny

Problems posting as well once I’d finished typing & had to reload the page!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Gwynn said:


> Hmm maybe I should think about Christmas decorations. Normally I would put them up mid November, but with all the pain and stress of late somehow I just don't feel very Christmassy. Definitely no lights this year !!! (Except on Christmas day perhaps). I resent giving extra money to the energy firms for nothing. Somehow I must get into 'Christmas'. Any suggestions?


We have some tree lights which are battery operated. Still money to someone but not the electricity company.... I'm only putting them on when we're actually in the room to enjoy them


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.6 here. 

Sorry @Robin - I gave Dawn the boot, looks like she headed to your neck of the woods! 

Only four times a day @eggyg - don’t want you overdosing.  Glad to hear the veggie meal was excellent.

Ugh, tried Konjac noodles last night, won’t be having them again. Weird texture. Shame, I was looking forward to trying them.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## DianeS

Afternoon all - today a rather pleasant 4.9 
Can't say the same for the weather today though...... cold and wet...


----------



## freesia

Afternoon everyone. I was 9.1 this morning and have been rising ever since, despite corrections. Ever since the covid booster i've had problems with levels. They rose to very high so i raised the basal. As soon as they started to drop again, i lowered basal but now i have a cold again and they're staying in the mid teens again. I'm really fed up, the Tresiba takes 3-4 days to show/make a difference so by the time it starts kicking in i need to reduce it again. 

I've read all the posts today, some have let me like/care etc but others not. If its not, please don't think i don't like or care. I do.


----------



## 42istheanswer

4.9 this morning. Did some experimenting last night with alcohol versus BG again, more than I had planned as I managed to knock the saucepan with the low carb stew I was making off the stove top (smoked gammon & pumpkin, hadn't yet added the black eyed beans) so as kids food was nearly cooked and my friend was already over I had to knock us up an alternative meal quickly so chucked a tin of tomatoes in with tins of red kidney beans, black eyed beans and chickpeas and some smoked paprika, crushed chillies and tomato & Chipotle seasoning mix to make a quick veggie chilli. As we were having it with white rice that made the meal slightly more carb-heavy than planned, and my pre-meal BG was 6.8 (probably the stress from knocking over the pan!) and had some cake, so after 2 hours BG was 9 despite having already had a couple of glasses of wine. It came down to 5 another 2 hours later at bedtime though so shouldn't have too much impact on HbA1c (still not been contacted by GP surgery to arrange repeat bloods for that).

Today has been busy at work, but not as much as it could have been. Tomorrow will be manic....


----------



## ColinUK

Surgical consult done. Upshot is another MRI and ultrasound. This time he wants more slices in the MRI and both scans done with movement as he needs to see what’s happening with the tendons when they extend/retract etc. 
He thinks that it might actually be healing itself in which case no surgery! 

Off to the ballet as a last minute treat. Nutcracker at Covent Garden!

And hopefully the forum bug thing will be resolved soon. I’m assuming that DUK are aware of it?


----------



## freesia

ColinUK said:


> Surgical consult done. Upshot is another MRI and ultrasound. This time he wants more slices in the MRI and both scans done with movement as he needs to see what’s happening with the tendons when they extend/retract etc.
> He thinks that it might actually be healing itself in which case no surgery!
> 
> Off to the ballet as a last minute treat. Nutcracker at Covent Garden!
> 
> And hopefully the forum bug thing will be resolved soon. I’m assuming that DUK are aware of it?


Thats good if no surgery is needed. How long would it take to heal by itself? Or is that one of those questions no one can answer..

Enjoy the ballet, i love The Nutcracker!


----------



## ColinUK

freesia said:


> Thats good if no surgery is needed. How long would it take to heal by itself? Or is that one of those questions no one can answer..
> 
> Enjoy the ballet, i love The Nutcracker!


He isn’t sure that’s what’s going on hence the further scans. 
If it is healing by itself then the usual timescale is “around a year or so” and they’re counting from July so we’re around 4 months in. 
Let’s see what the next scans show but it does seem positive if somewhat puzzling.


----------



## ColinUK

Ballet Report. 

Never seen The Nutcracker before and to think I thought that opera plots were generally absurd. Nutcracker is about what happens when little kids get given mind altering substances by otherwise seemingly benign old men who lure them in with wooden nutcrackers. 

Kids then get off their faces and imagine what seemed like half lion half mouse creatures fighting a battle with really rather pretty soldiers. 

The soldiers were so bad they must have been Russian conscripts because the first thing they did pretty much was start waving a white flag. 

The lion/mouse creatures are destined for war crimes trials as they ignored the white flag and killed many soldiers until off-her-face Kid attacked their king with her shoe. 

Then the old man/grandpa/wizard/pusher gave her another dose of whatever it is he’s selling and the drugs really kicked in. 

Transported in her mind to an alternate reality where random people, many pairs but sometimes larger groups and sometimes alone, danced what could perhaps be termed “ethnic” dancing or were first year drama students who’d been given the task to dance like a snowflake. Be the snowflake. 

She wakes up on Christmas Day with the most almighty of comedowns. She is soon wandering the street and sees a man who looked just like one of the toy soldiers and/or the nutcracker. 

It was pretty though and I’d see it again. 

Hopefully without a bored 8 year old sat next to me and being resolutely ignored by her parents other than to pass her plastic water bottles made of the crinkly kind of plastic that makes a noise if you even look at it. 

She kept asking mum (hers not mine) what was happening and who the people were on stage and why are they dancing like that. 

I didn’t hear what mum was saying but it wasn’t convincing. The daughter commented at one point “So it’s just a bunch of people dancing for no reason at all other that to be pretty?”

There’s no better reason than that to dance!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.8


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.1 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on the nose today 

have a great great everybody


----------



## freesia

@ColinUK i never knew the plot to the Nutcracker until now!! I just loved the music and dancing.

Morning all. A high 12.6 again. I really don't know whats going on atm apart from feeling unwell since both vaccines (though i've not got covid). I'm tired with all the highs, drops from corrections and rebounds, feeling unwell, shattered with the business of work in the run up to christmas and fed up generally with everything else. I thought i wasn't doing too bad managing but these last two weeks have been awful.

Sorry for the moan first thing in the morning but i don't even feel like i have the energy to get out of bed let alone go into work and act all jolly and excited.


----------



## freesia

DUK!! Can we get the issue fixed soon? Post put on 3 times!!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

A bad day yesterday. My wife was not well...again. No idea what today will bring.

BG 5.0 sigh I was hoping for a third HS in a row. Still 5.0 is good. Mustn't complain

Today, i think I will hide.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Eternal422

4.9 today for me.  

The sensor seems to have started behaving after its 2 hour breakdown yesterday!  When it started giving readings again instead of wait 10 minutes messages the chart showed a gap then a spike to 18 before quickly coming back to actually pretty close to BG readings.  Having already filled in the online form to Abbott I had an email last night asking for some more info, so I gave them all I had but said that as it was now working I would continue using it for the rest of its life (hopefully it continues to behave now!).  Let’s see what they say/do.

In other news the car service went smoothly and windscreen chip repaired remarkably well, can hardly see it now.  Still searching for insurance, paid £397 last year and the renewal came in at £775!  Several other quotes were also around £700, however got a broker working on it and had a much better quote from LV for £346, so will be going with them if nothing better comes up!  Shocking increase from the current insurer though and surprised at the high quotes from others too!

@ColinUK , your plot summary gave me a real good laugh! “Be the Snowflake”  You really should write a book of all these plot summaries, sort of like a Bluffers Guide to Ballet & Opera perhaps?

Hope everyone is keeping warm and well, I expect we’ll be getting the Daily Mail/Mirror headlines of “Britain in Blizzard Whiteout Forecast” and “Snowfall will Grind the Country to a Standstill” soon, if not already?

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

5.8 and not had a 5.anything as a waking figure in a long time. 

Glad that my ballet plot post has raised a few giggles  
It really was rather beautiful and the whole of the second act is reason enough to see it again. I think I’ll save up for a better seat next year. It still won’t be a “decent” seat but it won’t be right at the back of the Gods!

I think I posted the news from the surgical consult yesterday but can’t recall. More scans and more investigation as the surgeon is now thinking it’s starting to heal by itself which is great news as it will mean no surgery perhaps. 

No idea why that positive news and the pleasant evening at the ballet followed by a solid 6hrs sleep has left me feeling like I do right now though. 

I’m utterly wiped out mentally and would really quite like to pull the covers over my head and ignore the outside world. 

Mental ill-health sometimes really sucks quite frankly.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 an hour ago, but up to 6.7 already and I haven’t even had my early morning tea yet.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.1 on this very cold morning. Apparently -3, forecast -5 tomorrow. I love it better than mild wet weather.

 We’re up and at ‘em already. Sitting having brekkie with our thermals on. Will leave as soon as day breaks or maybe not long afterwards. Going to be a glorious day. Looking forward to it as I was confined to barracks yesterday on the order of Sergeant Major Eggy. I was so bored! I’m no good at doing nothing, I read, and finished, my book, I started another one, I even put the telly on, it’s all house/antiques/ holiday home shows. I was so desperate I watched the Politics Show on BBC2! 
Fingers crossed my chest won’t start hurting in the cold, it was fine yesterday, although still coughing. We’ve a short walk and a long walk planned according to my fitness. Going to definitely do Stock Ghyll Falls as it’s not far away. 

See you all tomorrow. Photos from Monday and our walk to High Sweden Bridge. 
Have a fab day and get wrapped up.


----------



## Bloden

Hello there.  8.6 here. Lots of lows yesterday, but lots of alarms too - it’s so nice when the tech works.

More online training for work today - I had to do yesterday’s module 3 times before it would recognise that I’d done it. I hope it behaves today!

Looks c-c-cold out there...wrap up warm, folks.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.7. Struggling to post because of error messages re server. 
Quite a frost here.
Off to search for an African drum for grandson.
Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

Just checking that someone at DUK is actually aware of the tech issues. 
@Josh DUK can you check that they do know please!


----------



## gll

3.7 on libre and 10 odds on meter (tested a few times to make sure)
I hate the am i feeling a bit out of it and low or like this because libre has rudely woken me up and I'm half asleep.
Anyway the 10 sounds about right, I was nibbling too much to get away with without a bolus last night.

Kiddo has dentist again this morning so need to get myself sorted and presentable, have brekkie and throw in a correction. Maybe coffee too 

Catch you wonderful peeps later on x


----------



## Docb

ColinUK said:


> Just checking that someone at DUK is actually aware of the tech issues.
> @Josh DUK can you check that they do know please!


Although I cannot speak for for DUK, I know the mods and admin are well aware of the problem (I was doing overtime yesterday removing duplicate after duplicate).  I am sure it has been referred to the boffins!

Liked your description of The Nutcracker @ColinUK.  Was that the "modern dress" production that has been greeted with critical scepticism?

EDIT.... I have just posted this and got the "server" error.  I just ignored it and found that the post had been made but the "reply" box had not been cleared.  So for the time being, if anybody gets the "server error" message then maybe just ignore it and do not try to repost your message because it will have gone first time.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Just checking that someone at DUK is actually aware of the tech issues.
> @Josh DUK can you check that they do know please!


I’m sure Mike @everydayupsanddowns further up the thread said he was reporting it.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Not sure if it's Good morning or Good moaning? Below 10 I say Good morning and above Good moaning. Today I am bang on 10.0! (puzzled emoji)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's been a while since I got one of these. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@MeTooTeeTwo


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all - 9.2  here this morning. How is it so easy to fall back into bad ways?  I had a really good two weeks and then things have crept in again.  I had my annual check at the Churchill last Friday. I felt oddly sentimental going back there and looking up to see where my room had been for my big surgery a year before.  The doctor was very pleased with me, especially my last HbA1c (don't think the next one's going to be so good!).  I explained about my tethered feeling and tightness/discomfort I get in my abdomen and he has ordered me a CT scan for reassurance.  I'm having this afternoon (sorry @ColinUK, I feel rather guilty how quickly it has come through).  I do have to drive up to Banbury for it but I'd rather that than wait for ages.  Frosty here this morning which looks beautiful.  Have a good day everyone xxx. Oh and @MeeTooTeeTwo I wanted to give you a start for your house special but the computer wouldn't let me


----------



## ColinUK

Docb said:


> Although I cannot speak for for DUK, I know the mods and admin are well aware of the problem (I was doing overtime yesterday removing duplicate after duplicate).  I am sure it has been referred to the boffins!
> 
> Liked your description of The Nutcracker @ColinUK.  Was that the "modern dress" production that has been greeted with critical scepticism?
> 
> EDIT.... I have just posted this and got the "server" error.  I just ignored it and found that the post had been made but the "reply" box had not been cleared.  So for the time being, if anybody gets the "server error" message then maybe just ignore it and do not try to repost your message because it will have gone first time.


The mods and admin here do a great job and I’m very grateful for the effort they go to which helps make this place what it is.

Nutcracker was suitably traditional.

I found a trailer!


----------



## ColinUK

zippyjojo said:


> Morning all - 9.2  here this morning. How is it so easy to fall back into bad ways?  I had a really good two weeks and then things have crept in again.  I had my annual check at the Churchill last Friday. I felt oddly sentimental going back there and looking up to see where my room had been for my big surgery a year before.  The doctor was very pleased with me, especially my last HbA1c (don't think the next one's going to be so good!).  I explained about my tethered feeling and tightness/discomfort I get in my abdomen and he has ordered me a CT scan for reassurance.  I'm having this afternoon (sorry @ColinUK, I feel rather guilty how quickly it has come through).  I do have to drive up to Banbury for it but I'd rather that than wait for ages.  Frosty here this morning which looks beautiful.  Have a good day everyone xxx. Oh and @MeeTooTeeTwo I wanted to give you a start for your house special but the computer wouldn't let me


Honestly I can’t complain about the speed of things really. They first said the initial appointment in clinic would be December 30th and I’m now likely to have had the initial consult, MRI and other scans twice, two surgical consults and physio by the end of December. That’s quite a result. 

And I hope that they can sort you out quickly as well.


----------



## Wannie

freesia said:


> @ColinUK i never knew the plot to the Nutcracker until now!! I just loved the music and dancing.
> 
> Morning all. A high 12.6 again. I really don't know whats going on atm apart from feeling unwell since both vaccines (though i've not got covid). I'm tired with all the highs, drops from corrections and rebounds, feeling unwell, shattered with the business of work in the run up to christmas and fed up generally with everything else. I thought i wasn't doing too bad managing but these last two weeks have been awful.
> 
> Sorry for the moan first thing in the morning but i don't even feel like i have the energy to get out of bed let alone go into work and act all jolly and excited.


Good morning, I too have felt rubbish since I had my flu and covid vaccines mid november, my worse weeks were the last week of november/beginning of december, my bg went back to what they were in june/july and I could have cried after almost 6 months of diet and exercise. I'm semi retired now, but have my adult daughter to care for so like you I can't just go to bed. I have no advice other than the usual drink plenty etc just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and hope things improve quickly for you (((hugs)))


----------



## Wannie

Docb said:


> Although I cannot speak for for DUK, I know the mods and admin are well aware of the problem (I was doing overtime yesterday removing duplicate after duplicate).  I am sure it has been referred to the boffins!
> 
> Liked your description of The Nutcracker @ColinUK.  Was that the "modern dress" production that has been greeted with critical scepticism?
> 
> EDIT.... I have just posted this and got the "server" error.  I just ignored it and found that the post had been made but the "reply" box had not been cleared.  So for the time being, if anybody gets the "server error" message then maybe just ignore it and do not try to repost your message because it will have gone first time.


If you hit page refresh in between replying or reacting it shows reply's emoji's, bit of a pain but better than all the duplicates


----------



## Wannie

Good morning all, cold and frosty here but the sun is 'struggling' to shine through the clouds, much better start to the day than yesterday when it did nothing but rain. 
4.1 for me this morning at 7.30 pm 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, first frost agh I was perished putting the wheeliebin out. Brrr. 6.3 today yay, that's better. 

I always wanted to be Clara. Wanted to be a ballet dancer and if not a figure skater. Ended up a fat ol' bag.  Can you do Swan Lake next Colin? I'm never sure what's going on. Don't think much of the YouTube's Clara nightie, she should have had puff sleeves at least!


----------



## Lanny

08:52 BS 6.0 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Love your ballet plot @ColinUK 

Made a discovery last night as to the recent waking BS in the 4’s: my cooking & eating of omelettes needs MUCH less bolusing that I’d forgotten about as it’s been quite a while since I last ate them; it’s also a different shape to the graph, is the best way I can think of describing it, as it’s mainly protein so, takes longer for BS to rise afterwards but, also stays elevated for longer once it hits! 

I kind of remembered that yesterday & didn’t bolus until 2 hours after eating it to see where my BS was at, 14.something, & then correct that at my usual correction factor of 2units/mmol I want to go down which meant a dose of only 14NR! BUT, that meant there was still active NR on board when I ate lunch 2.5 hours later with a instinctual guess of 38NR, in between my lunch dose of 40 & my dinner dose of 36, because of that remaining active bolus & things seemed ok when testing! 

The problem showed itself when going to bed around midnight when I ate dinner after all active bolus were gone & my BS was 4.7 so, I ate dinner of toast & tea with no bolus at all or I might have gone hypo in the night & woken in the 4’s again? 

THAT made me remember about the difference in profile when eating omelettes & I only used 52NR yesterday for all 3 meals when normally it’s 120NR: less than half the total bolus; no wonder I’d been waking up low! 

I’ve remembered NOW & will reduce my NR accordingly & given how high my BS was at the two hours after mark: test & add bolus at the 1 hour mark; less problems with guessing, or maybe not have at all with an hour earlier bolus, the next meal dose with less active bolus left? 

AND less insulin needed is always a good thing!


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Morning all, first frost agh I was perished putting the wheeliebin out. Brrr. 6.3 today yay, that's better.
> 
> I always wanted to be Clara. Wanted to be a ballet dancer and if not a figure skater. Ended up a fat ol' bag.  Can you do Swan Lake next Colin? I'm never sure what's going on. Don't think much of the YouTube's Clara nightie, she should have had puff sleeves at least!


I’ve seen Swan Lake twice and twice it’s left me a little confused. 
I’ll see it again and will try and unpack the really threadbare plot for you!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Clear  blue skies from horizon to horizon today, which likely means it will be cold.  Dug out my big coat yesterday, rarely have need of it, but I did wear it and it was very cosy.  Pity I forgot to take gloves out!

5.3 and a straight line overnight,  seems my bit of fiddling with basals from 10pm for 3 hours last night worked.

Just spent the last half hour on the phone trying to sort out a prescription for Liothyronine which had gone to the wrong chemist.  Apparently the tablets are £110 for 28, whereas the capsules are only £55.  Only one chemist in town (not my regular) can supply the capsules.  I do a written request  for the script to be sent there and that's twice the surgery have sent it to my regular chemist who cannot supply them.  Then the script gets lost on the spine.

@ColinUK I adored your plot analysis!  I've not seen Nutcracker but when we went to Budapest for the Xmas markets they were streaming the film onto the front of the basilica and the music was being played over loud speakers... it was very atmospheric (even though you couldn't really see what was going on with 3 metre high soldiers marching across the ornate stone work of the building).  As to Swan Lake, I await your analysis with anticipation.  Long ago (early 1970s when I was flying) I saw Swan Lake at the Kremlin Theatre in Moscow. Unlike the very traditional Bolshoi theatre, the Kremlin theatre was a huge concrete auditorium, quite unwelcoming, but we had superb seats.  At the end I turned to the F/O who was seated next to me and said "what a strange production, the swan didn't die!" and he said "She did actually, you were snoring!".  Hardly surprising, we had worked our way round to Moscow via Anchorage and Tokyo which both had huge  time changes and involved crossing the date line!

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on another HS.

@Gwynn, sorry to hear your  wife is suffering again.

To all those who are not well,  I hope you feel better soon... big HUGS


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 4.9 for me. 

Weirdly the cold weather is leading to reductions in basal and bolus or is that just a coincidence?

@ColinUK this old punk has seen the Nutcracker a couple of times and it is a real treat for the ears. At least with ballet it's easier to ignore the plot absurdities than it is with opera. One day I'd really love to see Petrouchka and the Rites of Spring.

Down the studio later. Taking soup as it's not heated.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 when I went to bed and 7.5 when I woke up the first time and injected Levemir and a nice straight line again overnight but this time with 2 units of evening Levemir, so a 2 unit increase, which was clearly the right decision. Added another 2 units this morning (making it 22u) because I needed too many corrections yesterday, injected it and went back to sleep as I do, but had incredibly stressful dreams and woke up an hour later with heart pounding and 9.8 with a vertical upward arrow.... the power of stress!! Hit it with what is for me a massive dose of 8 units of Fiasp and still waiting for it to come down into range so I can eat my breakfast yogurt, seeds and berries. 
Need to get some leg swinging miles under my belt today so that I can reduce those basal doses back down. Better day for it too. 

@Gwynn Hoping your wife picks up today. Fingers crossed.

@MeeTooTeeTwo Congrats on your return to form with the House Special this morning.

@eggyg Those photos are amazing. Are they yours or B's because if yours, you need to enter them in his camera club competition and steal some of his trophies off him!  Just stunning! Hope that cough is improving! It should be with all that fresh air and exercise!


----------



## Bloden

khskel said:


> Weirdly the cold weather is leading to reductions in basal and bolus or is that just a coincidence?



Snap!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 4.1 fir me this morning Forgot to post yesterday. Full of busy . Have a good day folks


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon! My BG was 5'9 around an hour ago. Had a nice lie in. 

My trip to the hospital this Sunday ended well. After 4 hours I got a regular UTI diagnosis (what I expected) and some antibiotics that worked a treat. I'm alright now. 

And next day I had other good news. I'm attending a Libre introduction webinar next week, and if the sensor gets delivered in time, I'll start using the system then. Would be an early Christmas present, though it has a dark side: would be easier to see the "damage" from any season excess!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Oh, and the doctor who saw me at emergencies asked about my BG. I mention I reduced my basal and she said " I thought you had to raise your insulin when you have an infection" and I've read that here, but actually my levels were not higher than normal, actually a bit lower (I think because I ate less) so it didn't make sense. It's interesting.


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.7 for me earlier this fine sunny but frosty morning, just for a change from the gloom of the last few days.


----------



## gll

Well kiddos tooth pull was a bit of a difficult one. She's all done now though.

@Elenka_HM I had a really ikky tummy the other week (that went on for a week) and was fully expecting back to back hypers when I ended up with back to back hypos. D likes to throw you curveballs 
Hope you are feeling a bit better now x


----------



## Pattidevans

Elenka_HM said:


> Oh, and the doctor who saw me at emergencies asked about my BG. I mention I reduced my basal and she said " I thought you had to raise your insulin when you have an infection" and I've read that here, but actually my levels were not higher than normal, actually a bit lower (I think because I ate less) so it didn't make sense. It's interesting.


She's right, normally any infection will cause a rise in BGs.  Looks like you and @gll are bucking the trend!


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> She's right, normally any infection will cause a rise in BGs.  Looks like you and @gll are bucking the trend!


Just setting new trends and breaking all the rules is all


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Although I cannot speak for for DUK, I know the mods and admin are well aware of the problem (I was doing overtime yesterday removing duplicate after duplicate).  I am sure it has been referred to the boffins!
> 
> Liked your description of The Nutcracker @ColinUK.  Was that the "modern dress" production that has been greeted with critical scepticism?
> 
> EDIT.... I have just posted this and got the "server" error.  I just ignored it and found that the post had been made but the "reply" box had not been cleared.  So for the time being, if anybody gets the "server error" message then maybe just ignore it and do not try to repost your message because it will have gone first time.


I posted three times yesterday but realised and deleted them myself, I’ve learnt today, nothing happened so left it and went off on my merry way, got back home and seen it had gone but the  reply box was still full. I’ve deleted it now.
I think I either need to go back to spelling school or Specsavers. I thought it said severe error! TBF, it was!


----------



## eggyg

I’ve  read and digested all today’s posts, some I was able to react to some I couldn’t. 
@Elenka_HM I never notice my BGs going up if I have an infection, I too like to buck the trend. Glad you’ve got your UTI sorted, there’s nothing worse. 
@MeeTooTeeTwo  congratulations on your HS, I couldn’t give you a star. 
@ColinUK your description made me laugh.
@zippyjojo hope all goes well with your scan. 
@freesia you're having a real tough time, hope a couple of weeks off at Christmas and New Year see you get sorted. 
@rebrascora they are  all my photos from my Panasonic LUMIX compact camera. I’m happy with them but Mr Eggy’s are far superior, as in the detail when you look close up. But I’m a simple soul and quite happy with my point and shoot. Mr Eggy took a “selfie” of us today with the self timer on his super duper camera. It’s an absolute cracker. We were very high up on Wansfell Pike, I thought I was going to die at one point, I could hardly breathe, but in the long run the fresh air is good for me ( I think!)


----------



## freesia

@Wannie and @eggyg thank you both. 

Today has been awful again. I usually have 3u at breakfast but today had a whopping 7u by 9am and i still spiked to 19!!! It only dropped to 11 to had 2u correction with the lunchtime dose and its still not coming down. I've changed pens, upped basal, seems like i need to up it even more. Roll on the christmas holidays now, 7 more get ups.


----------



## rebrascora

freesia said:


> @Wannie and @eggyg thank you both.
> 
> Today has been awful again. I usually have 3u at breakfast but today had a whopping 7u by 9am and i still spiked to 19!!! It only dropped to 11 to had 2u correction with the lunchtime dose and its still not coming down. I've changed pens, upped basal, seems like i need to up it even more. Roll on the christmas holidays now, 7 more get ups.


This was what happened to me after my first Covid vaccine and I kept fire fighting with bolus insulin and then reluctantly increasing and increasing my basal every few days/week until it was almost double what I had been on. My feeling is that the vaccine triggered my immune system to kill off a few more of my remaining functional beta cells.... possibly the last remaining ones. It was a very frustrating 2-3 months and then one day I fell off the cliff edge with all that insulin and hypoed 7 times in the day. (it was a particularly active day). I dialed my basal back a couple of units and it has been more or less stable at that dose  give or take a couple of units for exercise or being more sedentary ever since, so I am guessing it was probably the end of my honeymoon period. I hope it settles down soon for you. 
I really do sympathize as it was a very difficult and frustrating time trying to manage it.


----------



## freesia

rebrascora said:


> This was what happened to me after my first Covid vaccine and I kept fire fighting with bolus insulin and then reluctantly increasing and increasing my basal every few days/week until it was almost double what I had been on. My feeling is that the vaccine triggered my immune system to kill off a few more of my remaining functional beta cells.... possibly the last remaining ones. It was a very frustrating 2-3 months and then one day I fell off the cliff edge with all that insulin and hypoed 7 times in the day. (it was a particularly active day). I dialed my basal back a couple of units and it has been more or less stable at that dose  give or take a couple of units for exercise or being more sedentary ever since, so I am guessing it was probably the end of my honeymoon period. I hope it settles down soon for you.
> I really do sympathize as it was a very difficult and frustrating time trying to manage it.


Thanks @rebrascora. It makes you feel rubbish at trying to manage it and rubbish with the constant highs. I really hope you are feeling a little better in yourself


----------



## ColinUK

For all those who chortled at my ballet commentary I’m pleased to announce there’s another one coming! 

Not sure if I’ll see anything else this month but January I’ve already booked for The Magic Flute and today I stumped up more cold hard cash for another ballet, Sleeping Beauty. Both are at Covent Garden. 

I’d been tempted to book for Carmen at the ENO but saw an ad for that today and it’s modern dress and seemingly in a car scrap yard. It’s not Matthew Bourne. That combined with it being in English has persuaded me not to bother with that and to book Sleeping Beauty. 

I was worried it would be another ballet aimed primarily at kids but I’ve discovered that many dancers regard it as the most technically difficult piece to perform and it’s regarded as the pinnacle of their careers. So I’m guessing it’s good.


----------



## Michael12421

+Good morning - pouring down and I am 8.1


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.7. Very cold here. 
Struggling with EDF to get my smart meter replaced - it hasn't produced any data for several months. Rather a struggle to climb up ladder to read the ordinary meter - which I need to do to keep an eye on Taras' electricity consumption as his accommodation is electric heating. I should prefer some warning before receiving a bill bigger than the national debt.
Failed on African drum search - music shop shut and none in charity shops so it is back to Amazon. Cardigan High St the opposite of busy but found a copy of Delia's veggie selection for £1.99 - NB should stop colleting cook books!
Have a good day all.


----------



## ColinUK

7.2


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.8.

Been awake a while but had a decent nights sleep, for a change. Still coughing though. Yesterday’s fell climb didn’t kill me but nor did it cure me! Last full day today, just a flat ( ish) walk around Grasmere today, it’s our favourite lake and have walked round it more times than I care to remember but it looks different every time. Another sunny, frosty day so it will be beautiful.

Have a great day and keep warm.


----------



## Eternal422

5.2 this morning!



Hoping a good day BG-wise follows now, probably won’t given how this game twists and turns!

@ColinUK - looking forward to January and your plot summaries!  But that’s a long time off so you’ll have to give us a pantomime plot summary for Christmas!

@eggyg - love the photos you have been posting!  Looks like you are having a really great time and have some good weather!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Michael12421

@Eternal422 


Congratulations


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.1 here. I was 5.8 at 5.30am, when I happened to wake up, but that’s far too early to get up.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.0 @06:00 am (maybe I should’ve woke 40 min earlier) 

Its a cold morning, according to my phone it s -3 (but it will feel like -6) 

yesterday put the the purchase of bungalow under instruction of solicitor 
having had the mortgage offer confirmation the day before.
didnt have any reason to think we would have a problems with mortgage 
but ended up fixing (as expected) at 5%, very different to the 2% we were offered 
previously earlier in the year.

have a great day everybody


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  The DF’s been up to no good again.  After a week without that pesky 6am BG hike, it’s back, ho hum. 10.1 for me. 

My mum’s loving your pics @eggyg - she spent every August as a child in the Lakes with her family. 5 kids, two adults, a cat and a dog, all packed into one car with a trailer for their belongings. That must’ve been a fun journey! 

I hope the next seven days are better @freesia and then a nice relaxing Xmas...you deserve a break! Can you chuck a sickie? Dealing with constant highs is a more than good enuff reason in my book.


----------



## ColinUK

@Bloden Luxury! Sheer bloody luxury! Closest my mum got to in the summer was a puddle in the middle of the road!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Very cold. Determined to keep the heating off and getting my heat from an ekectric throw. Works a treat.

Off to Preston Royal Infirmary today. A cold slow bus ride there and back. This is the first consultant apointment I have had in years (not to do with diabetes).

We had a much better day here yesterday thank goodness.

BG 5.4 which is fine.

Mothing else planned for today

Have a great day whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> I hope the next seven days are better @freesia and then a nice relaxing Xmas...you deserve a break! Can you chuck a sickie? Dealing with constant highs is a more than good enuff reason in my book


Thanks. Its been an exhausting one this term. I would love to chuck a sickie but we're so short staffed atm though i will see how things carry on.

Morning all. I had a straight line on the libre last night, albeit in mid 11s.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap @Eternal422 

My second in a row!

Dez


----------



## Barrowman




----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.2 for me this morning. Happy days . Have a good day folks


----------



## Michael12421

@Colin g 
@MeeTooTeeTwo 
@Barrowman 


Congratulations


----------



## Wannie

5.1 at 8.00am 
Still battling the cold bug and coughing for england overnight very cold but sunny here this morning, Have a good day everyone


----------



## Eternal422

Congratulations to my fellow HS : @MeeTooTeeTwo , @Colin g and @Barrowman


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Thanks @rebrascora. It makes you feel rubbish at trying to manage it and rubbish with the constant highs. I really hope you are feeling a little better in yourself


It's very definitely not you being rubbish @freesia.  It's one of those things and all you can do is firefight.  So don't be too hard on yourself.  I've been through periods like that and all of a sudden things have just gone right again.  An example was extreme stress when we were buying this house... another one was when I had to have some utterly vile antibiotics.  Managing BGs was terrible, then suddenly all went as normal.  You'll see, things will right themselves at some point.  I hope it will be before Christmas for you.


Bloden said:


> Morning all.  The DF’s been up to no good again.  After a week without that pesky 6am BG hike, it’s back, ho hum. 10.1 for me.


Try increasing basal for 2.5 hours by a conservative amount from 4am. i.e. the lowest hike you can make on the Omnipod, which is 0.05u.  If that doesn't work then hike it a touch more, but give it a couple of days first.  Hope this helps.


----------



## gll

5.8 and managed to sleep in today. Very much needed top up.
Have a huge to do list for today so better get started


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 5.9 for me.

Bright and cold but I'm all thermalled up.

Rehearsal studio wasn't too cold yesterday. The heating pipes for the units up stairs run through ours so that took the edge off. Had to take my hat off.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. White all over here and nippy brrr. Listening to Driving Home For Christmas, I likes that one. 6.0 for me today, yay, going down. Found an old photo of me last night that had me quite shocked. Never realised I was quite that fat! It was back in the 90s so there's not a line on my face and there wouldn't be anyways, as I look like I've been blown up with a pump. 

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... another "can't make it's mind up" day... black clouds through the front windows, blue skies at the back.

7.2 at 9am, following 2 x JBs at 05:30 when I was rudely awakened first at 4.3 and again at 5:47 with another 4.3 and 2 more JBs.  Completely different pattern to previous nights.  Still, I was never actually hypo.

@ColinUK , I await your comments on the ballets you have booked.  I saw Carmen (the ballet) at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.  A beautiful traditional theatre.  We had good seats in a box.  Unfortunately we had to share the box with several Russians  who had been given the "treat" for producing the most wheat (or something).  They all had the most terrible BO... but then all Russians had BO in those days, but we didn't usually have to get so close to them except briefly in the hotel lifts!

WOW!  What a clutch of HSs.  Congratulations on @Barrowman , @MeeTooTeeTwo , @Eternal422 and last but not least @Colin g 

Must get ready... we are hosting a drinks and snacks do at 6pm before going down to the pub to watch "The Four Tunes" one of which is a doctor at my surgery.  Very good group and they will be doing Christmas tunes tonight.  Should get us in the mood.


----------



## Fagor

20.2  at 07:15, up from about 8 at 04:00.
Bit off last couple of days, had to rush back when out, then sick early today.
Down to < 10 by 11:00.
Coffee-at-the-beach open today, bit surprised as it's very stormy.  Sea is impressive as it breaks over the sea wall by the harbour, may have another walk by harbour but take camera


----------



## rebrascora

Oh Wow!!! So many House Specials this morning! Many congrats to @Eternal422 @MeeTooTeeTwo @Colin g and @Barrowman on achieving the nominated optimum waking reading! Don't think we have ever had 4 in one morning before. Good going guys!

4.3 for me this morning and that involved a single JB for an alleged 3.2 (Libre reading  ) to get me there. Another 2 unit evening Levemir increase was clearly just a bit too much, but didn't manage to get out for a walk yesterday so thought I would need it especially as I required several corrections yesterday to keep in range.

@Gwynn Can't believe you haven't put the heating on yet! How is your wife coping with that, especially if she isn't getting out for exercise?


----------



## freesia

Thanks @Pattidevans. You and @rebrascora have reassured me it will pass (i've never had it last this long before).

Congrats to everyone with their HS. What a lot! Well done!


----------



## Bloden

Pattidevans said:


> Try increasing basal for 2.5 hours by a conservative amount from 4am. i.e. the lowest hike you can make on the Omnipod, which is 0.05u. If that doesn't work then hike it a touch more, but give it a couple of days first. Hope this helps.


Thanks @Pattidevans.  It’s the first time in a week that this has happened. Before this, I’ve been going hypo most nights from 4am onwards, so it’s a bit too soon to launch into a basal tweak. I’ll keep an eye on it tho. I hate waking up to a Ruth Madoc (Hi-di-hi) - or should that be a Gladys Pugh?


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> @Bloden Luxury! Sheer bloody luxury! Closest my mum got to in the summer was a puddle in the middle of the road!


You lucky lucky so-and-so. We dreamt about a holiday in a puddle!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 6.9 on a cold and frosty morn!


----------



## Lanny

ColinUK said:


> For all those who chortled at my ballet commentary I’m pleased to announce there’s another one coming!
> 
> Not sure if I’ll see anything else this month but January I’ve already booked for The Magic Flute and today I stumped up more cold hard cash for another ballet, Sleeping Beauty. Both are at Covent Garden.
> 
> I’d been tempted to book for Carmen at the ENO but saw an ad for that today and it’s modern dress and seemingly in a car scrap yard. It’s not Matthew Bourne. That combined with it being in English has persuaded me not to bother with that and to book Sleeping Beauty.
> 
> I was worried it would be another ballet aimed primarily at kids but I’ve discovered that many dancers regard it as the most technically difficult piece to perform and it’s regarded as the pinnacle of their careers. So I’m guessing it’s good.


I LOVE Sleeping Beauty: look out for The Rose adagio in Act 1; one of ballet’s HARDEST dances for the prima ballerina of any ballet company! Where the poor ballerina has to do a series of balances centre stage one after the other on her own after each suitor turns her around on one foot en pointe & lets go of her hand!


----------



## Robin

Lanny said:


> I LOVE Sleeping Beauty: look out for The Rose adagio in Act 1; one of ballet’s HARDEST dances for the prima ballerina of any ballet company! Where the poor ballerina has to do a series of balances centre stage one after the other on her own after each suitor turns her around on one foot en pointe & lets go of her hand!


Normally the poor ballerina is desperate to find the hand of the next suitor to steady her, but I heard the story that Margot Fonteyn (who I saw in the flesh once with Nureyev in Swan Lake when I was a child) had such perfect balance that she stood there en pointe with her leg up in the Attitude, whilst all four suitors came and went, with not a wobble.


----------



## Lanny

First off, Phew! Things seem back to normal on the forum today: just as well to speed things up as I read posts, before posting, & SO many HS Stars to award my reactions to!   

Little Miss Slugabed & EXTREMELY Reluctant to Get Up Today is reporting in with 15:12 BS 8.0 Serves me right for being 2 hours late even with my recently moved alarm from 12:00 to 13:00! Now set tomorrow’s to 14:00 & try & get up earlier tomorrow; TRY being the operative word! 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Why was I SO late? Well, uhm, ah….Blushing a bit…..I was in the middle of a lovely dream when the alarm went off & I just had to finish it!  Don’t ask & I won’t tell! 

Will wait for a bit, before I cook my usual omelette for breakfast, meds & tresiba in & usual 1 hour after eating, for omelette, before bolusing!

That worked very well yesterday & although I ended up using a bit more NR it was still only 82 compared to 120: 1 hour after omelette BS was 12.something & SHOULD have stuck in 10NR but, too quick a calculation in my head & I stuck in 12 before I realised but, it wasn’t detrimental & followed that with 34 & 36 for lunch & dinner! I followed my instincts to decrease the other meal doses too & things were fine so, I’ll do the same today albeit I’m starting a bit higher? 

You can skip the next bit if you wish about Chinese drama?  I won’t know & I don’t mind!

FINALLY after over a week of no episodes, China in mourning for former President that died, the entertainment ban on tv has been lifted & scheduled dramas, all of them & not just the one I’m watching, are back on! 

I don’t know about the other delayed dramas but, mine is releasing 2 episodes a day until Sunday & then, it’s 1 a day until next Thursday for the final episode to catch up on the original airing schedule! 

I may have had a long wait there but, It’s now more-or-less in one uninterrupted block until next Thursday!


----------



## Lanny

Robin said:


> Normally the poor ballerina is desperate to find the hand of the next suitor to steady her, but I heard the story that Margot Fonteyn (who I saw in the flesh once with Nureyev in Swan Lake when I was a child) had such perfect balance that she stood there en pointe with her leg up in the Attitude, whilst all four suitors came and went, with not a wobble.


I know! It’s a legendary performance that’s STILL talked about!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all... another "can't make it's mind up" day... black clouds through the front windows, blue skies at the back.
> 
> 7.2 at 9am, following 2 x JBs at 05:30 when I was rudely awakened first at 4.3 and again at 5:47 with another 4.3 and 2 more JBs.  Completely different pattern to previous nights.  Still, I was never actually hypo.
> 
> @ColinUK , I await your comments on the ballets you have booked.  I saw Carmen (the ballet) at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.  A beautiful traditional theatre.  We had good seats in a box.  Unfortunately we had to share the box with several Russians  who had been given the "treat" for producing the most wheat (or something).  They all had the most terrible BO... but then all Russians had BO in those days, but we didn't usually have to get so close to them except briefly in the hotel lifts!
> 
> WOW!  What a clutch of HSs.  Congratulations on @Barrowman , @MeeTooTeeTwo , @Eternal422 and last but not least @Colin g
> 
> Must get ready... we are hosting a drinks and snacks do at 6pm before going down to the pub to watch "The Four Tunes" one of which is a doctor at my surgery.  Very good group and they will be doing Christmas tunes tonight.  Should get us in the mood.


One ballet and now two operas as I’ve booked seats, as in real proper seats in the middle of the balcony rather than in the gods, to take myself and a friend to see Tannhäuser in early Feb. 

So that’s Magic Flute and Tannhäuser for the operas and Sleeping Beauty keeping up the ballet side of things! Can’t wait! 

Enjoy the do this evening and don’t get caught lingering under the mistletoe with anyone you shouldn’t!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> You lucky lucky so-and-so. We dreamt about a holiday in a puddle!


I say puddle but it was really the stain in the road where the puddle used to be!


----------



## Lanny

I’m GREEN with jealousy @ColinUK  No, not REALLY! REALLY, I insist! Or is that….I protest?


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I LOVE Sleeping Beauty: look out for The Rose adagio in Act 1; one of ballet’s HARDEST dances for the prima ballerina of any ballet company! Where the poor ballerina has to do a series of balances centre stage one after the other on her own after each suitor turns her around on one foot en pointe & lets go of her hand!


Lots of comments online about whether that’s the highlight of the ballet or just the most technically difficult part. 
It was Fonteyn who said that dancing the role meant that she finally knew she could dance. Or something like that.


----------



## ColinUK

Lanny said:


> I’m GREEN with jealousy @ColinUK  No, not REALLY! REALLY, I insist! Or is that….I protest?


Honey don’t be. This is the friend who occasionally goes silent, threatens suicide, hops over to somewhere exotic without notice because of his mental health, can’t actually be relied upon to attend anything that’s in the calendar for next week let alone for months in advance so I’ll likely end up with a lovely space next to me because he’ll not be able to come on the day. But heigh-ho, que sera sera etc.


----------



## Lanny

At least you’re making the effort & not giving up on him @ColinUK


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> I say puddle but it was really the stain in the road where the puddle used to be!


Ooh, what I’d give to have a holiday in a stain!


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Ooh, what I’d give to have a holiday in a stain!


Holiday? It wasn’t a holiday! We used to have to get up an hour before we went to bed and dig the road before heading out and gathering morning dew to make the tiniest puddle known to man before father came back home from working in the mines and bathed in the puddle filling it with coal dust before we were allowed to even think about climbing in!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Holiday? It wasn’t a holiday! We used to have to get up an hour before we went to bed and dig the road before heading out and gathering morning dew to make the tiniest puddle known to man before father came back home from working in the mines and bathed in the puddle filling it with coal dust before we were allowed to even think about climbing in!


You left out the fact that it was uphill both ways to your fathers work.


----------



## Pattidevans

I met Fontayne once when she was travelling in first class on the plane.  She was very gracious and charming.  She was quite an old lady by then.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> You left out the fact that it was uphill both ways to your fathers work.


Only both ways! Luxury! Sheer bloody luxury!


----------



## 42istheanswer

So many HS today!

@Gwynn if you have central heating now might be the time to at least put it on for half an hour or so twice a day to prevent the pipes freezing, as the subsequent cost of the damage could well be more than the savings of not having the heating on at all

I got 6.0 this morning, happy with that as had tea very late last night. 

I did a Mince pie experiment yesterday afternoon as a colleague had brought some brandy Mince pies in to work.... so had one with double cream mid-afternoon, BG rise from 4.7 to 6.9 so I have declared it a successful experiment and shall add a Mince pie onto my Christmas menu! Probably not a brandy one as my oldest who will be eating the rest of the box doesn't like alcohol, but I have Baileys cream to have with it


----------



## Gwynn

CH is now on. Thanks


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## eggyg

Good morning. 5.5 at 5am. Still in bed keeping warm but haven’t been back to sleep. 

Brilliant walk yesterday, although, for once, I never got warmed up the entire  five hours we were out. We walked to Rydal Water then to Grasmere via the lake. Had our picnic on a park bench in the sunshine. Then walked back via the Coffin Route. A very enjoyable, cold, frosty, sunny but busy walk. 9.5 miles. 

Going home today. Chucking out time is 10am. Probably leave earlier, trip to recycling centre first,  then on to Windermere to Lakeland Limited for cling film and then will pop into Booths for something for the tea. Should be home for lunch. I like going on holiday but I like going home too. Got the heating set to come on about 10am, hopefully nice and cosy by the time we arrive home. Then I think we’ll be lighting the fire today. Another cold one, middle daughter just messaged me, she starts at six today and it was -7 as she walked to work! Brrrr….

Last photos of the holiday. The stepping stones at Rydal, lovely to look at but I would never, ever, in a million years, walk over them! Me and stepping stones don’t get along, I’ve still got the scar on my head from slipping off one crossing a stream at Hayeswater a few years ago.  Had a very soggy walk back to the car with blood streaming down my face! I just look at them now! 
The sunset over Ambleside last night from our window. 

Have a fab Friday all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.5 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Had my meeting with the consultant yesterday...only it wasn't. However, it was a very good doctor/registrar. It was a useful visit.

Sorry but BG this morning 5.2 again

Today, nothing planned, a quiet day

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Eternal422

5.0 for me this morning, had some mid 3s overnight according to the Libre but the glucose tablet I took at 1am something seemed to just bring it up enough to cruise around mid 4s. That coupled with a couple of spikes from yesterday gave me a miserable 46% in range in the last 24 hours.  At least that leaves plenty of scope for improvement today!

Congratulations @Gwynn on yet another HS!

@eggyg - never knew about the stepping stones, but I’m with you in not trying them!  Knowing me I would do the same and fall off them!

Stay warm and have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn 

Congratulations


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, missed by a whisker!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5.0 today.

My Libre starter kit arrived on Wednesday, so I'm all set for the introduction webinar next week. I hope it is helpful and doesn't give me too many headaches. 

Two days ago I just arrived to work and a colleague told me off for eating sweets and drinking Coca cola, the full sugar version according to her but I'm 100% sure it was Diet. She said it is very dangerous for me and she would kill me if she catches me, and that she wouldn't be surprised if I go to hospital! I think the appropriate answer would be "mind your own business" but I was too busy laughing at the unexpected, absurd situation. This lady is dramatic like that, better smile and ignore. I understand she doesn't want me to die...we are too understaffed for that


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 7.8 for me on a cold, frosty and foggy morning!


----------



## Fagor

7.4  Happy with that, been about 6 all night, nice even graph.
Sounds like a double-day if going out - two hats, two jackets, two trousers. Top layer to keep water out, next for warmth.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Good morning. 5.5 at 5am. Still in bed keeping warm but haven’t been back to sleep.
> 
> Brilliant walk yesterday, although, for once, I never got warmed up the entire  five hours we were out. We walked to Rydal Water then to Grasmere via the lake. Had our picnic on a park bench in the sunshine. Then walked back via the Coffin Route. A very enjoyable, cold, frosty, sunny but busy walk. 9.5 miles.
> 
> Going home today. Chucking out time is 10am. Probably leave earlier, trip to recycling centre first,  then on to Windermere to Lakeland Limited for cling film and then will pop into Booths for something for the tea. Should be home for lunch. I like going on holiday but I like going home too. Got the heating set to come on about 10am, hopefully nice and cosy by the time we arrive home. Then I think we’ll be lighting the fire today. Another cold one, middle daughter just messaged me, she starts at six today and it was -7 as she walked to work! Brrrr….
> 
> Last photos of the holiday. The stepping stones at Rydal, lovely to look at but I would never, ever, in a million years, walk over them! Me and stepping stones don’t get along, I’ve still got the scar on my head from slipping off one crossing a stream at Hayeswater a few years ago.  Had a very soggy walk back to the car with blood streaming down my face! I just look at them now!
> The sunset over Ambleside last night from our window.
> 
> Have a fab Friday all.


I recall getting ever so slightly damp using those stepping stones!


----------



## ColinUK

6.2 this morning. 

@Gwynn  you’ve got enough special houses to have a whole town by now!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4.7 for me this cold and frosty morning. 

Dez


----------



## Wannie

@Gwynn congratulations on the HS 

Morning everyone 5 for me a couple of hours ago, its very cold outside this morning, dogs dashed out to toilet and back into warmth as soon as they'd done, could hear the frosty grass crunching under their paws. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.8.


----------



## Rybing

Pattidevans said:


> I’m sorry to hear this.  Half the trouble is the lack of education given to newly diagnosed T1s.  They tell you “inject this and that will happen” you then get frustrated because “that” doesn’t actually happen and you don’t know why.  You feel it’s your fault.  Believe me it's not!  I found things a lot easier when I began to understand all the underlying “mechanisms” that can affect us.  I would seriously suggest that you get a copy of “think like a pancreas” by Gary Scheiner.  It opened my eyes to a lot of things I should have been told but wasn’t.  Not your diabetic team’s fault really, just lack of time and resources.  Buy the book and read it through, not just once.  Keep it by you.
> 
> One thing I will say is that if your basal insulin dose is wrong nothing else will be right.  I can’t post the way of basal testing right now as I don’t have it on my iPad.  Later when I get to my laptop I will.


Thanks so much i will get that book


----------



## Eternal422

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 5.0 today.
> 
> My Libre starter kit arrived on Wednesday, so I'm all set for the introduction webinar next week. I hope it is helpful and doesn't give me too many headaches.
> 
> Two days ago I just arrived to work and a colleague told me off for eating sweets and drinking Coca cola, the full sugar version according to her but I'm 100% sure it was Diet. She said it is very dangerous for me and she would kill me if she catches me, and that she wouldn't be surprised if I go to hospital! I think the appropriate answer would be "mind your own business" but I was too busy laughing at the unexpected, absurd situation. This lady is dramatic like that, better smile and ignore. I understand she doesn't want me to die...we are too understaffed for that


I found the Libre webinar really good - simple to understand which made using the Libre straight away without any problems.

You just have to laugh at some people - I used to work with a lady who insisted I take insulin when I was low!


----------



## Eternal422

@Rybing - I give another vote for Think Like A Pancreas.  Only read it this year after 15 years on insulin (!) and it is really eye-opening and explains so much in simple terms!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - bright and cold, clear blue skies and frost on the car (that's unusual down here).

7.0 this morning.  Nice straight line though.

Well, last night was an absolute hoot.  I put some crisps and dips out, salmon and Ardennes pates with toasts, party food from Tesco, then a cheese board with bread and cheese biccies followed by mini mince pies and stollen bites with some clotted cream.  Effortless on my part even though I felt I was cheating.  No one wanted to leave to go down the pub everyone was having such a jolly time.  If I say it myself the house felt warm and welcoming with the decorations.  We got down the pub and the group were already playing and OMG they were absolutely DIRE!  They played every christmas tune so slowly it was like a dirge.  Apart from the Doctor the rest of the group were not the normal people in the group. However our bunch were still feeling jolly, pulling crackers and reading out silly jokes from them.  I forgot to bolus until I got to the mince pies, but it worked out OK.

@Gwynn CONGRATULATIONS on another HS... how many is that in a row?

@Elenka_HM  and @Eternal422 I started self funding the Libre when it first came out and there were no webinars, nor any sort of help and assistance, it was pretty easy to use.  I did do the webinar later when it came out and learned a few things I hadn't realised previously.  At the moment I am furious with Abbott for presuming we are all happy being told we have the "wrong" phones to use the sensors, when our phones worked perfectly fine prior to their forcing on us 2 "unfit for purpose" software "updates" or was that "downgrades".

@eggyg those stepping stones would put the fear of God into me!

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Docb

Just been to the vampires....Had a 7 this morning and my 60 day average is running at 7.4 (its an average of lots of readings so the decimal point is permissible).  My correlation suggests this will result in an HbA1c of 48 +/- 1.  If pushed, I would predict 50 due to changes in my sampling regime.  Should have the result tomorrow and will see if my algorithm is any better than those buried in the fancy tech devices.

Had a curious happening the other day.  Went to a coffee and chat session with the carers charity I volunteer for and had a very small piece of cake made by one of the ladies there.  Also succumbed to a small piece of chocolate brownie - about one third of what I consider an acceptable portion of my own brownie which my system tolerates OK.  Got home an hour and a half later and tested to find a reading of 15 - the highest I have seen for a very long time.  Should have retested to double check but didn't.  On balance I put it down to the cakes and was a useful reminder for me to stick to what I know and be wary of experimentation.


----------



## Leadinglights

Elenka_HM said:


> Good morning! 5.0 today.
> 
> My Libre starter kit arrived on Wednesday, so I'm all set for the introduction webinar next week. I hope it is helpful and doesn't give me too many headaches.
> 
> Two days ago I just arrived to work and a colleague told me off for eating sweets and drinking Coca cola, the full sugar version according to her but I'm 100% sure it was Diet. She said it is very dangerous for me and she would kill me if she catches me, and that she wouldn't be surprised if I go to hospital! I think the appropriate answer would be "mind your own business" but I was too busy laughing at the unexpected, absurd situation. This lady is dramatic like that, better smile and ignore. I understand she doesn't want me to die...we are too understaffed for that


I had an argument with a waitress is a restaurant who insisted that Pepsi Max was the full sugar version and the Pepsi was the diet version which is what they brought to the table. So I refused to have it and they got the other one but I didn't notice until we go home we had been charged for both.


----------



## TinaD

Animals done so time for breakfast - today would be ideal for porridge (if it were not for the diabetes) with thick cream and syrup...Currently -3 C despite brilliant sunshine - Lord knows what it was last night - but I left the CH on so didn't feel a thing. A centimetre or so of ice on the water butts, kettle needed to unlatch the dog run. Was having conniptions about Taras who has not gone to work so went and knocked on his door - works party not frozen to death! Hope eevryone is keeping warm.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

6.2 this morning, following my visit to the DN, she gave me a new meter, currently only have the 10 strips that came with it, but will pick up more strips tomorrow as she sent through 100 on prescription.  HbA1C had gone up from 50 to 60, but due to my current mental health issues she said at the moment try and just maintain it and my weight and when my mental health improves then hopefully my weight and bg levels will show an improvement, and then we can work on the diabetes again.  She was very kind and understanding.

congratulations to all those who have been getting HS, well done to you all.

Senging my love to those that are struggling, either with diabetes, mental health, physical pain or anything else that is causing them to struggle.  

Going to make myself a regular on here again and test every morning.


----------



## Michael12421

Site seems to be back to normal, so thanks to those involved.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.6 for me today.. only one blip yesterday a 3.7 Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 5.7 for me this morning. Had a slightly indulgent breakfast this morning, kids haven't eaten the batons I bought them reduced on Tuesday, so I had a couple of slices of the cheese topped one toasted along with 3 fried eggs instead of 2 which is my normal portion of fried eggs (there were 3 in the box of 15 left and I have another 18 so no point in leaving one...). And lovely Marmite on the toast too! Still less carbs than I would have had before diagnosis as I would have had more pieces of toast then, but I'm curious to see what my post meal BG is


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.7 for me on another fine, sunny and frosty morning .


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.3 for me.

A bit parky out there. Had to put big coit on yesterday. Proper starvation it was.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

Michael12421 said:


> @Gwynn
> View attachment 23239
> Congratulations


Is the house mine now?


----------



## Lanny

11:07 BS 9.1 Oops!  Just remembered that I forgot to bolus for a cold can of Heinz oxtail soup in the middle of the night: around 3 to 4am; text message woke me up & I wrote a long text back & was too peckish to drop off afterwards!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Text was from my youngest brother now back in London with his wife & son after the last 3 years in HK with dad! He’s staying in London for Christmas & asked me to join him but, I’d rather stay home & recover properly before travelling anywhere so, he’ll come to see me in the New Year, maybe? 

I noticed a change yesterday when cooking in that I’m no longer panting, wheezing & gulping great big mouthfuls of air in through my mouth anymore: STILL short of breath & heart rate is fast after exertion; just NOT quite as bad! With that sign of improvement in breathing & hopefully it keeps getting better: heart rate WILL eventually come down too; breathing always recovers first & heart rate takes longer! I put all that in my text which was very long & took me a long time to type: the TEENY keyboard on the iPhone SE & all those mis hit keys that frustrated me: the keys at edges seem to be the hardest to hit accurately; keep missing the shift key too when needing to type I so it very often comes as ai because I’d hit the a key & not realised it before hitting the i key!  I have that SAME thing every now & then on the iPad mini BUT, it’s a SO much higher percentage of doing so on the much smaller iPhone SE!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. No reading as I wasted two strips, agh, dunno what happened there.  Error messages. Not wasting another, leave it till tomorrow now and concentrate! 

Supposed to be at diabetic eye screening, but crying off for the third time. January now then. Don't want to go out in this cold, too crook with cough and general malaise. I just get out of the recliner every so often and stick a Christmas decoration up or out on a bookshelf. S'lookin' a lot like Christmas. I luvs Christmas. Should be like old days when according to Stephen Fry it lasted from 11th November till Candlemas. Love Actually tonight yay.


----------



## Lanny

@Ditto Maybe the meter was having an asthma attack in this cold weather?  Sometimes I get that as well in the cold mornings! It takes a bit longer of warming up the meter first under my armpit to get the thing working!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Half an hour late with my post meal reading, but at 5.4 I'm fairly confident it wasn't too high half an hour ago either...


----------



## Bloden

Eternal422 said:


> I found the Libre webinar really good - simple to understand which made using the Libre straight away without any problems.


All this talk of webinars and Libre support got me thinking about when the Libre first came out. It was a case of reading the instruction booklet, slapping on the sensor and getting on with it.   It's great that there's more support on offer now cos it was a bit, not scary, but "I'll just stab this technology into my arm and see how I get on" - a bit like the first moon landing!  Well, ish.


----------



## Bloden

Eternal422 said:


> @Rybing - I give another vote for Think Like A Pancreas.  Only read it this year after 15 years on insulin (!) and it is really eye-opening and explains so much in simple terms!


I've read it before but think I'll dust it off for another reading - it really is a great book.

Great minds @Pattidevans. 

Lovely to see you posting @Grannylorraine - sorry to hear about your ongoing mental health problems, but it's great to hear you've found a medic who's sympathetic and realistic. I look forward to your posts!


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 5.7 for me earlier but I had another dip into the red a couple of hours before that and didn't totally come up out of it with the first two JBs and needed a third, despite a 2 unit Levemir decrease last night....Down to just 2u again. Will try none tonight. Still needing lots through the day though and Fiasp corrections on top, even when exercising. That is stress for you! I am so lucky though that my mind shuts down at night when I sleep and allows my body to recover a bit, although going hypo isn't ideal either of course. It is a fine balance getting my night time doses right at the moment. Maybe I will use the Libre alarms after all, when I get my new Libre 2 sensors.... My repeat prescription has now been changed so I can legitimately chase up Abbott for a Libre 2 reader, even though I have sourced one through other means, it is always best to have a back up.

@Gwynn Congrats on another House Special and pleased the registrar you saw was good, even if you didn't see the main man. 

@Grannylorraine I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering when we would here from you again..... and then here you are as if by magic! Maybe the Diabetes Fairy does some good deeds too! Lovely to have you back, although I wish you were not struggling so much with your mental health. It is tough and I can only sympathize. Really pleased that you have such a supportive, realistic and wise nurse though. Hope to see you posting more regularly. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Kaylz

Afternoon folks

It was 6.5 for me this morning, hope everyone is keeping warm in this cold snap, I've not long had a steaming hot bowl of cream of tomato soup to heat me up

Finally received my parcel from RM yesterday that's first attempt was made last Saturday, I was upstairs on Tuesday when the postie was away to leave with a parcel so I shouted on him, couldn't find the safe place was the excuse, I literally left a step by step guide on how to find it! Anyway 5 minutes of him wanting me to open the door he finally decided to listen and take it to the safe place so he knows where it is now, even if I didn't have OCD I couldn't oblige and open the door and take the parcel anyway, I only have keys for the back door! 

Yesterday had a text off DX Express saying they would attempt delivery from 4:21pm-6:21pm, this was supposed to need signed for, the guy turned up before Bruce was home so I went to the dining room window and told him I was sorry but I didn't actually have a key to open the front door so could he please pop it round the back for me and he had absolutely no problem doing that for me and was a lovely guy, I think I was told it required a signature due to the nature of it's contents, it was a bottle of Absolut Vanilla Vodka from Absolut themselves as an apology for issues I had with a previous bottle so happy days! lol

I have a couple of bits left to get for folk for Christmas but I'll be using Amazon as I'm still waiting on 2 things for Bruce via RM, one was posted the 29th November and still not shown up and the other was apparently being sent to RM on Monday but that's all the info in the app and that's a Tracked 48 so not too happy there

SueEK says hello xxxx


----------



## 42istheanswer

Amazon failed to deliver a parcel to me on Wednesday that I had selected as "Amazon day" to save them coming on Tuesday and Wednesday as one part was going to take till Wednesday. They had originally on Wednesday said it would be mid afternoon! Thankfully it wasn't anything urgent and they did deliver it yesterday (actually fit in my mailbox so I'm wondering if it got mislaid in the van on Wednesday with being a small parcel.... they took till about 9.30pm to admit it wasn't going to be delivered that day - at 8.55pm they were still promising delivery by 9pm!).

I have something yet to come that was sent from the US on 7th November via DHL with an estimated delivery of 1-8 Dec, DHL's website said it arrived in UK on 16th November so they seem to be taking an awful long time to process it through customs.... not sure at what point to try messaging them. It's for youngest's stocking so really would like it before Christmas!


----------



## Bloden

Delivery companies! I was tracking the dpd van that was supposedly delivering my Insulet parcel (3 months’ supply of Omnipods) between half four n five on Tuesday - “he’s nearly here...oh, no, he’s going in the wrong direction...he’s left Pembrokeshire...he’s heading into Swansea...he’s parked up, gone home, had his tea, and is down the pub”. And all the while the app was saying “he’s running late, he’ll be with you shortly”. Got the package the following day!


----------



## Lanny

I’m waiting on Amazon to deliver cutlery & chopsticks today too & the estimate keeps going up! I couldn’t buy online from tesco or asda any knifes: they’re all in store only: so, to ensure everything matches I bought a set of cutlery from amazon & for free delivery added steel chopsticks as well!

The estimated delivery has gone from 12:00 to 16:45 & now it’s 19:00? REALLY? I have a feeling it won’t be today: I HATE THAT!

Why is it that knives, all of a sudden, can’t be bought online to be delivered? Not even a relatively blunt dinner knife?


----------



## Lanny

Yeah! Seriously NOT ONE knife to be had, available for home delivery, from asda OR tesco last week & had to resort to amazon! MAYBE I could understand sharp kitchen knives but, dinner knives too? Only sets of forks, desert spoons or teaspoons with no knives or full cutlery sets, as they include knives, were available: ALL were in store only!


----------



## Lanny

It just arrived! My cutlery & chopsticks came! Phew!


----------



## freesia

Evening all. Overslept this morning and just realised i forgot to post. I was 7.3 when i woke and am currently 92% in target for the day! Hopefully things are finally settling down!


----------



## goodybags

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning all
> 
> 6.2 this morning, following my visit to the DN, she gave me a new meter, currently only have the 10 strips that came with it, but will pick up more strips tomorrow as she sent through 100 on prescription.  HbA1C had gone up from 50 to 60, but due to my current mental health issues she said at the moment try and just maintain it and my weight and when my mental health improves then hopefully my weight and bg levels will show an improvement, and then we can work on the diabetes again.  She was very kind and understanding.
> 
> congratulations to all those who have been getting HS, well done to you all.
> 
> Senging my love to those that are struggling, either with diabetes, mental health, physical pain or anything else that is causing them to struggle.
> 
> Going to make myself a regular on here again and test every morning.


Great to see your back @Grannylorraine and testing again now you have a new meter, plus a by the sound of it understanding DSN


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

Good morning. Awful night’s “sleep” and a 9.2.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 4.9

Absolutely nothing planned for today as it is very cold, very icy, AND raining!!!!! Just keeping warm is about as much as I will be able to do.

Still no Christmas decorations up and the fake tree is in the snow covered shed, so its staying there for now.

I hope we get our Sainsburys delivery due today and our one last Amazon delivery.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 and back home. 

Been awake since 5, again! Tried to stay in bed until at least 7.30 when the heating goes on but succumbed at 6.50 and flicked it on early! My temperature thingy me bob, shows  it’s -3 outside and 12 degrees in my kitchen!  As we’ve been away for a week the house had got very cold and it took ages for it to warm up yesterday when we got home, coal fire and boiler going like the clappers. Apparently we used £8 worth of gas from 2pm to bedtime at 10.30! Should settle down today, I hope. Just have to keep moving, which won’t be difficult as we’ve a really, really busy week coming up. I need to go food shopping today, a Saturday, oh dear, but I’ve not much in and we are having our grandson staying Monday -Friday next week as he’s doing work experience close to us and it makes sense as he lives a 40 mile round trip away. He eats like, well, an almost 16 year old boy, ie loads! Think we’ll have to remortgage to afford the grocery bill this week and fuel bill, extra showers, and no doubt lots of extra washing!

Have a great day and hope you’re all keeping warm.
No photos of the Lake District today, just my haul from Lakeland! Of course I bought more than just the cling film.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Very hard frost here. BG 6.00. Field waterers frozen up as was Taras' place yesterday. The horses warm wire has kept the stables automatic water flowing.

Got a nasty shock on using Energy Hub on EDF - using £360 every 4 weeks since October. EEK! My smart meter in house screen has not been working for months so I got a bit short with EDF who have at last promised to supply a new one. Had my tame electrician install a submeter for Taras accommodation yesterday, alas you guessed it, 90% being used by him - running the fan heater instead of using the gas. I don't suppose he realises just how costly electricity is here since I have not been charging him during his 8 month stay - altho' to be fair he volunteered £100 last month. During the summer the bill was about double the usual at £84 which I could afford but £360 is too much. His place is my summer overspill so it isn't very well insulated - I usually just close it down for the winter - but he has been saying he is quite warm enough...Not quite sure how we shall resolve the issue - meanwhile today will require water supply sorting out which I could well do without.

Stay warm everyone and have a good weekend.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.3 here, reduced basal to 1.5 units last night, to counterbalance the glass of red wine, and still had to munch jellybabies at 1am. Thermals at the ready for riding this morning.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today, 

i haven’t opened the curtains yet, but I’m sure it’s cold outside (it’s cold inside) 
think it a day for layers - stay warm everybody, 

have a great day everybody


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 9.8 but my fault as I had forgotten my Advent calender and did a catch up!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Freezing, icy, misty, wintery and snowing here and I've to go out to the chemist and pick up the repeat meds as they were shut for some reason yesterday. Note on door come back tomorrow from 9. Agh. I will be slippy sliding all over the show. Will need to weight down Sholley with books. Oh hang on, daughter has just phoned, said wait for her and hubby to take me. Relief! 6.0 for me today.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A near miss today on 5.1 
Fliippin' cold here with a light dusting of snow.

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

5.0 this morning and a beautiful flat line around that level all night that’s about to be destroyed by breakfast  

@Lanny - deliveries are so annoying!  I ordered a couple of timers from Amazon (for some Xmas lights) last weekend, they never turned up and I got a refund.  Now guess what?  Today I get a message saying they are out for delivery!  Presumably I’ll now get them for free, but we’re going to be out for most of the day.  I now try and avoid deliveries for weekends, the opposite of pre-pandemic days, now that I work from home.

Hard frost here overnight so it will be a cold one today.  Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.2 here. And a lie-in!

Well, I had a very enjoyable evening last night - my first performance with Côr y Dysgwyr / Welsh Learners Choir. We’re not very good at the moment, but we got everyone singing - hubby reckoned it was sensible to wait for the crowd to get a few beers inside them first. By the time we got to Sosban Fach and Calon Lân (who doesn’t love these two classics?) the whole room was singing. AND £250-odd was raised for a local cancer charity. Win win.

There’s a couple of old hippies in the choir. She was eyeing the cheese crackers on the buffet table and sighing, so I asked why. Turns out, they both stick to a keto diet - she’s lost 6 stone and he’s lost 2. Bloomin heck, it really works! 

Time to brave the beach. At least there’s no cold wind to nip at our noses. Brrrrr....


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Just woke, very late, i must have needed the sleep.

After a much better day yesterday, i've woke to a 7.8. Graph shows that i had a sudden spike to 15 at 3am, no idea what that was all about! Hopefully whatever has been going on with the levels, that was the last of the highs!

Cleaning the house and wrapping presents is on the cards for today, then marinating chicken for Butter Chicken curry tonight. I'm still waiting for one parcel to be delivered by RM. I ordered it 20th Nov and it was despatched 3rd Dec. I've now been told to allow 10 working days for delivery to allow for the strikes. I just hope it arrives before Christmas as it is 4 main gifts!!

Have a good day everyone. Stay warm.


----------



## Barrowman

Good morning all, and it’s a 5.7 again for me this chilly sunny morning.


----------



## Gwynn

Well, I thought 'don't be lazy. Get out there and go for a walk'. So I did!!! Except that there is a steep hill between my house and the beach. Way too dangerous to try to go up or down ( the other side) so I turned back. 20 minutes walk/slither.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning 

6.6 today, nice bright day but very frosty.

Yesterday I covered 10 Christmas cakes in marzipan, and went for a 6k run, so actually achieved something.

Today, I will be covering another 3 or 4 Christmas cakes in marzipan, depends how many the marzipan I have left will cover.  Starting to cover the ones from yesterday in icing and make simple decorations for them, with 17 cakes to decorate I can’t do elaborate decorations as I normally would. Then shopping when hubby gets home fro work.

I have been lucky with all my deliveries except for one thing I am waiting for with RM, which was sent out end of November, but we have the Amazon depot only a few miles away from us, and a number of the major courier companies all have major hubs on the industrial park about 10 mins drive from our house.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Birds water wasn't totally frozen this morning. Just a light tap and a lukewarm top up required. Collared Doves currently hoovering all the seed up, best put some more out in a minute.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lanny

10:40 BS 5.9 

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## gll

hey all 7.3
Missed long acting the night before last so yesterday was a bit of a struggle and finished the day feeling terrible and high. 
Was interesting to see what my body can and can't do itself in the absence of background insulin and had some surprising little ups and downs but by last night I think my pancreas had clocked out for the day from being overworked. Still making/able to use some home grown insulin all be only a lil bit  Corrected at bedtime and came all the way down from the high teens to normal - proud of nailing that one 

My friend was supposed to be arriving today for a couple of weeks visit but trains were cancelled and we are about to hit rail strikes so he's got a refund on tickets and will look at it again in the new year. Bit rubbish but not much could be done.
I did a mad clear up for his visit so on top of housework and clear diary too so will make the most of being able to kick back. Only a cinema trip on the cards to go see avatar which starts on Friday 

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend x


----------



## eggyg

khskel said:


> Morning all and 6.6 for me.
> 
> Birds water wasn't totally frozen this morning. Just a light tap and a lukewarm top up required. Collared Doves currently hoovering all the seed up, best put some more out in a minute.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


My bird baths are solid. Put some warm water on them and it’s just froze again! Their seeds have frozen too, brought the feeders in last night to thaw. I’ve put mealworms and bread out on the lawn for them too.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.4 for me this morning. Was having a good day yesterday. 99% in range that was dinner time. Went shopping called in for a coffee before I started tested hoping for the magic 100 lo and behold 15.4 didn't see that coming. Took a correction dose. Tested again when I got home 17.6 It's a funny old game this diabetes. Got a wicked sense of humour. Have a good day folks


----------



## rebrascora

4.8 for me this morning after a basal reduction of 2 last night, so back down to zero evening Levemir (Don't you love one less injection!) and went to bed on 9.6 with an upwards sloping arrow which really tempted me to inject a little Fiasp but I resisted, as I knew the exercise I got hauling feed up the hill to the horses last night (4 trips instead of 3) would sort it and sure enough, as soon as I fell asleep, my levels started to drop again without going into double figures, so it looks like I managed it perfectly but still needed corrections yesterday afternoon despite 22 units in the morning. I have cut my morning dose to 20 today though and going to do some less exertive walking during the day as well as the heavy hauling work tonight. 
The great thing about walking late at night is that there is almost no traffic and what there is, you can hear coming a mile off, so I can walk on the roads which are mostly salted whereas the pavements are snow and ice. Thankfully I have a good pair of walking boots which give me reasonable grip even on the steep hills, when I do need to use the pavement, but walking on the road makes it a lot easier.

We should have been delivering Santa with the horses and carriage this morning but far too hazardous to try to get out of the farmyard which is on a very steep incline, let alone along the back lanes where there are patches of sheet ice caused by daytime thaw and then refreeze and that is without having to worry about meeting car/van drivers hitting such patches of ice on single track lanes. Just not worth the risk to the horses today. Feel bad about letting Santa down but I am sure someone with a quad bike will deliver him more safely instead of us.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - just had a very fierce hailstorm, but it's not really that cold by standards of the rest of the UK.

7.2 this morning.  Woke at 5:30 when BG was 5.6 and then spent what seemed like hours awake composing a letter in my head to the CEO of Abbott registering a serious complaint about his company's behaviour over the recent LibreLink "updates".  Firstly installing a software update on my phone that was not fit for purpose (and since I don't use pens, not needed) without giving me a choice and without my consent.  Then producing a further update which has only made things worse and then being told by Customer Services that it is my phone that is at fault despite it operating perfectly well prior to their "updates".  The attitude, whilst being delivered perfectly politely, was "tough shit, use the reader".  This isn't acceptable and is ruining their reputation in the world of diabetes. etc etc.

Still haven't got Xmas cards done, but I did phone some of the elderly cousins and explain  we weren't sending any and were sending a donation to Cornwall Air Ambulance, and at least asking after their health  and well being etc which I think is probably more personal than a card just signed "P & J."

@gll Avatar II was being discussed on the Graham Norton show last night.  Hubby and I would love to see it, but are disappointed that although it is being shown in local cinemas from 16th it is only going to be in 2D.  We saw the original in 3D in Reading and were absolutely stunned!  It's a long way to go for a film though!  LOL!

@Grannylorraine so nice to see you are drumming up a bit of motivation again

@TinaD, I think you really need to be straight with Taras about the electricity usage.  Just tell him the truth and say you really don't want him to be cold, but cannot afford the bills produced by use of the electric heater, would he please use the gas.  He sounds a decent enough chap and will probably volunteer a contribution.

Ah well, meeting friends this afternoon as usual for a Saturday and then home to make creamy Chicken and Tarragon casserole for dinner and some to freeze.  We've used up all except one of the freezer meals I prepared earlier, so I need to stock up again!

Have a good day all and do keep warm!


----------



## 42istheanswer

eggyg said:


> My bird baths are solid. Put some warm water on them and it’s just froze again! Their seeds have frozen too, brought the feeders in last night to thaw. I’ve put mealworms and bread out on the lawn for them too.


Obviously don't want to add salt to their water, but maybe a little sugar might help? It has the same effect of changing freezing point I believe and a little extra when it's cold probably won't hurt the birds


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5 this morning. Wintry showers of sleet have changed into snow. I have therefore changed my daytime plans and rather than car to Tesco for a quick shop (still need to buy myself a £10 litre of Baileys!) then drive to the park I am just going to walk to Tesco. Kids are keen to come along to hopefully play with snow, so hoping it sticks! It will have a layer of ice under from the earlier sleet though so we shall have to walk carefully. 

@TinaD I agree with @Pattidevans - be straight with Taras that heating with gas is cheaper than with electricity - and maybe reassure him that even before Russia shut off gas supplies to Europe almost all our gas was home produced anyway!


----------



## eggyg

42istheanswer said:


> Obviously don't want to add salt to their water, but maybe a little sugar might help? It has the same effect of changing freezing point I believe and a little extra when it's cold probably won't hurt the birds


I’ll try that. Thanks I never knew that about sugar.


----------



## gll

Pattidevans said:


> @gll Avatar II was being discussed on the Graham Norton show last night.  Hubby and I would love to see it, but are disappointed that although it is being shown in local cinemas from 16th it is only going to be in 2D.  We saw the original in 3D in Reading and were absolutely stunned!  It's a long way to go for a film though!  LOL!


Saw the first one in 3d in cinemas and then again in 2d, bought on blu ray then went back to cinema to see the directors cut and bought that on blu ray too 
Going to get some home movie snacks and have a night with kiddo to watch the first one before we go see the next one. Kiddo number 2 is entirely uninterested 
Will probs see it in 2d as 3d tends to mess with my eyes after a while.
Either Friday or Monday daytime is looking likely. Sometime quiet we hope


----------



## Lily123

Oops forgot to post! Afternoon- 4.6 at 8:00


----------



## Wannie

4.7 at 7am this morning before getting up and rushing about getting organised for swimming at 9am, then to supermarket as I knew if I went home first I wouldn't want to go out again, having cleared car of frost and ice twice this morning. Frost is still on paths and gardens and probably won't thaw today now. Dogs are still wanting to be in warm house only venturing into garden to toilet, like me they're ageing and prefer warmth to cold. 
Hope everyone is keeping warm and having a good day


----------



## Lanny

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear! Great Big Sigh! 

It seems that I’m Little Miss Bump today A Mr. Bump emoji!: the Mr. Men & Little Misses children’s books I’m always referencing when I refer to myself as Little Miss whatever descriptions that follow describing my current self; my youngest brother & I loved those books as kids & Mr. Bump was my favourite while Little Miss Sunshine was his favourite! 

I’ve just hurt myself for the second time today AND I DID knock my right knee some day last week as well that I vaguely recall after my second bump on that right knee, in 2 weeks, just now! 

I accidentally caught my left index finger knuckle closing the fridge door earlier, getting omelette ingredients for breakfast, & it's still smarting & throbbing. Now I just knocked my right knee against the corner of the bedside chest of drawers getting up from the bed: I did the same thing last week; my bed is currently pushed up against the left hand side bedroom wall so, my right knee is sometimes in the firing line! Sometimes, just to change things up a bit, but, haven’t changed it in at least 4/5 years it’s pushed up against the right hand side wall & my left knee is in the firing line! 

I’m just ANNOYED that when my right knee is finally calming down after a few nights of aching I’ve just knocked it AGAIN & it’s throbbing as well: both sides of my body currently throbbing; left index finger knuckle & right knee!  I’m a RIGHT Little Miss Bump today with A Blue, Mr. Bump is basically a blue 3D smiley with white bandages around his head, little cartoony ball with arms, legs & little pigtails with a bandaged left finger & bandaged right knee!

I need to be more careful!


----------



## Bexlee

Hi all. Been AWOL again. Life seems to get in the way too much it seems. 
5.4 this morning.

I saw my consultant in person for the 1st time since Feb 2020 (spoken on the phone) and was finally prescribed the libre which I’ve been self finding for about 4 if not 5 years so early Christmas present.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.0


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Well the ice seems to have disappeared outside but it is still very cold. I will venture out later on I think but stay in the warm this morning.

BG 4.9
BP elevated (cold ?)
Pulse 53

I might consider putting the decorations up. I used to love every aspect of Christmas and I would stick the decorations up very early in the season. But as my wife has shown zero interest it has put me off. Sigh. dreams have evaporated.

At least my App is going well and the graphs it produced really helped at my recent consultation.

I do find it odd that you travel to a consultation, wander around a hospital and as soon (ish) you arrive, being slightly stressed and cold (the busses were freezing), they take your blood pressure and pulse, and then say 'oh, its a bit high'. Doh !!!!

So the blood pressure charts from 2 years of readings were useful for that part at least.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9 Light covering of snow overnight. Not sure what the day will bring. Managed to turn the horses out yesterday for 11a/m.- 4p.m. but will have to see what happens today. The old man, Louie, is OK to tie up whilst one mucks out, Peachy just politely gets out of the way and keeps munching,  but the foal thinks it is a great game - nipping, dancing and up ending the wheel barrow - so even an hour out on the yard makes life easier. 

@Pattidevans and @42istheanswer - I will talk to Taras about the electricity but I can understand why he has not being using the gas - it is over £90 a bottle (which he pays) while electricity has been free. Quite interesting to do a full days monitoring yesterday - he used £13.05 in 24 hours while I, in the same period, used £2.24! I want to monitor it for a few days before facing up to the great language struggle - it is  a bit difficult to be tactful when your fellow conversationalist has almost no English. Not sure how to mime 0.34 a unit...
@Gwynn BP and white coat syndrome - I always tell them that I am running much higher than home monitoring and the hospital then re-measures after a bit of a chat with the consultant. That second reading has always reduced splendidly.

Keep warm everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

Couldn‘t sleep, so decided to get up.  Anyway 5.6 today which I am really pleased with.  Today I am going to make my Christmas Wreath with a couple of my friends in a barn, so going to wrap up warm.

Yesterday, I covered another 4 Christmas cakes in marzipan, only 3 left to do, but needed more marzipan, covered 7 cakes in sugarpaste icing, only one of the cakes has traditional royal icing, the rest have sugar paste (aka fondant icing) as it is softer. And made my Bakeclub Christmas cake rocy road, which consisted of a cake that got stuck in a fluted cake tin, chocolate, digestive biscuits and some extra cherries I had left over, all made in the shape of a Christmas Pudding, no prizes for guess this month’s theme is Christmas.

Have a great day everyone and hope you all manage to stay warm.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Over the moon... 5.2 good grief I can't believe it. 

Off to swimming today, not sure if should go with this cough but I've struggled into a new cozzie so it's fate, I'm going. Can't believe that neither.  Have a nice, warm day all.


----------



## Michael12421

@Ditto 

Congratulations


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations @Ditto on your HS.


----------



## Eternal422

5.6 this snowy morning.  My wife has to work a late shift today due to staff shortages, so she is not looking forward to driving 20 odd miles in the snow.  Luckily we have a Ford Ranger so 4WD is an option if things get bad!

Hope everyone has a good day and can keep warm!

Here’s our snowy garden!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Ditto on the HS. 
Missed it again - today 5.3.

Dez


----------



## TinaD

In the clouds this morning, frozen hard underfoot, with a sprinkle of snow. Everyone outdoors fed so next job is bacon and eggs for me.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here.
Our garden is unexpectedly snowy too! It wasn’t forecast when I checked the Met Office website before I went to bed last night, now suddenly we’re in a yellow weather warning area.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.7


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.7 and I managed a lie in!

-5.1 on my weather thingy me gig. We had a slight fluttering of snow yesterday but nothing to write home about. Too cold to snow, as the old saying goes, maybe.

I was annoyed last night, and not just about the footie, we watched the first episode of a spy drama on the new ITV X, based on the Kim Philby scandal. One of the characters, played by Damien Lewis, was being interviewed by MI5 when he stated shaking, excused himself and went to the bathroom, he was staggering all over the place and eventually collapsed, he then took a syringe out of his pocket and injected himself in the stomach and heaved a big sigh of relief. Hmm…I thought, surely not, but yes, returned in minutes fully recovered and announced he was diabetic! When will TV and film makers ever get it right. 

Anyhoo, that’s enough of that, have a fabulous wintery day.
@Ditto huge congratulations on your HS, and enjoy your swim.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A 7.4 for me. A late breakfast for me as forgot to inject 15 - 30 minutes before. A plonker from Bombay named Barry (!) with 0121 number rang about life insurance. Strung him along using tips from other forum (I apparently smoke 40 a day [oh to be so well off] and drink a bottle of vodka as well) before he decided I was uninsurable!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

Nice work @Ditto !!! 

Good grief! That’s just plain scary @eggyg. How can we complain? I don’t want some busy body giving me insulin when I’m hypo cos they “saw it on the telly so it must be right”.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a happy 5.3 for me this foggy cold morning, can barely see your hand in front of you.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.6 and a night spent in target. Yay! After 2 days of feeling better i've woke this morning to my throat closing up again and a snuffly nose . Again. When will i be able to shake this off? Dosing up with paracetamol again will hopefully see it off. Its been snowing here too, cold and icy. I shall be staying in today.

@Ditto Congrats on the HS, enjoy your swim.
@eggyg, oh no! Why can't film makers/scriptwriters check their facts?!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 7 0 for me this morning Lot of highs and lows yesterday See what today brings. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> My bird baths are solid. Put some warm water on them and it’s just froze again! Their seeds have frozen too, brought the feeders in last night to thaw. I’ve put mealworms and bread out on the lawn for them too.


Bread isn’t the best thing for birds. I know it’s what we always used to throw out for them but it’s now no longer advised. 
Apparently it’s like crack for them!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I’ll try that. Thanks I never knew that about sugar.


Or do the tennis balls floating in the water trick. Unless they freeze as well.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1. And wearing a brand new T-shirt which shows exactly how cold it is outside. 
I could take someone’s eye out with my nips!


----------



## Lanny

10:43 BS 9.9 Ah well! Sigh! An Exasperated emoji!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

That’ll be the double whammy effect of my a) being Little Miss Bump yesterday & b) obviously underbolusing for a pasta bolognese I had for dinner last night! It took an effort to sleep & stay asleep last night as it was a) icy cold as there was no cloud last night & bright sunshine this morning & b) I was still aching despite the hot water bottles! But, I dropped off eventually, around 03:30 ish?, & my knee is a bit stiff but, no aching & it’s my finger that aches more especially, having to hold the weight of the iPad mini, in left hand, as I type with my right middle finger!


----------



## rebrascora

4.9 for me but took 3 JBs and a dark chocolate ginger biscuit to get there and that was with no evening Levemir again and a 2 unit reduction on my morning dose. I also slept really badly with lots of stressful dreams. Managed to catch each low before it got into the red though which was maybe helped by the dreams waking me up, so that is one positive of having a restless night. I had hoped that going to bed early would help me sleep better, but clearly not. Didn't want to get up again this morning and struggled to motivate myself to inject Levemir.... needing a new cartridge in my pen just seemed like too much effort even though I got it out of the fridge last night so I had it on the bedside table ready. Anyway, it is sorted. Stuck with 20 units today and will just try to ensure my BG is higher at bedtime. Daytime levels yesterday were really good so reluctant to reduce morning dose again and just 8 units of Fiasp got me through the day, with the odd treat.
New sensor day and looks like this will be my last Libre 1 sensor. Quite sad about that as they have served me very well, but hopeful that Libre 2 will be equally good. I have my doubts but will be happy if I am wrong.

Many, many congrats to @Ditto this morning. Absolutely thrilled you got a House Special Jan. Hope it is the first of many and you enjoy your swim. Can't remember the last time I pulled on a cozzie and went swimming but it is many years. It certainly doesn't appeal to me on a day like today when the ground is solid and covered in a smattering of snow. We have a group of "wild swimmers" who come and swim in the river every day just 100yards from my house. They have my utmost respect any day but how people psych themselves up for it on a day like today, I do not know! I will stick with wrapping up warm and yomping up and down the hill for my exercise.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

No snow round these parts but we do have low water pressure due to a burst main.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> Bread isn’t the best thing for birds. I know it’s what we always used to throw out for them but it’s now no longer advised.
> Apparently it’s like crack for them!


Actually, like us, birds are prone to fatty liver and if they get too many carbs it starts to affect them like it can affect us (hence foie gras). So a little bread with some meal worms and fat balls should be fine as that is a reasonable balance of protein and carbs and fat. It is the likes of the ducks in the parks that were getting an almost constant supply of bread from people and little to no protein, which were/are negatively impacted.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Well, the sun is shining.... however the Met office was wrong when it said we would have no snow and the temp wouldn't drop below freezing.  First thing there was a white coating of "something" on the road and the roof of the shed.  It could have been a frost but it looked to be about 1" thick and it's still lingering in places.  It looks suspiciously like a thin coating of snow, but it can't be as the Met office said we weren't having any.  At 4 am it was chucking it down with rain. I heard it when I went to the loo.

5.8 this morning - all night in range with just a gentle curve upwards to about 6/7 in the middle of the night.

Congratulations @Ditto on your HS.  Hope you enjoyed the swim.

Must really do something about Xmas cards today.  I am developing a psychological aversion to the whole idea.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> Actually, like us, birds are prone to fatty liver and if they get too many carbs it starts to affect them like it can affect us (hence foie gras). So a little bread with some meal worms and fat balls should be fine as that is a reasonable balance of protein and carbs and fat. It is the likes of the ducks in the parks that were getting an almost constant supply of bread from people and little to no protein, which were/are negatively impacted.


And it was also blocking drainage from the lakes and ponds etc and attracting rats.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> Actually, like us, birds are prone to fatty liver and if they get too many carbs it starts to affect them like it can affect us (hence foie gras). So a little bread with some meal worms and fat balls should be fine as that is a reasonable balance of protein and carbs and fat. It is the likes of the ducks in the parks that were getting an almost constant supply of bread from people and little to no protein, which were/are negatively impacted.


I heard that the RSPB were saying that it was that people threw more bread that the birds were eating so it went rotten and when people stopped because they were told it was bad for the birds, then the swans in particular were underweight as people then didn't give them more suitable food like the grain and seeds because they would have had to buy it.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Or do the tennis balls floating in the water trick. Unless they freeze as well.


I have to get them thawed out first!


----------



## Elenka_HM

ColinUK said:


> I could take someone’s eye out with my nips!


My dad usually says "I could hang corduroy coats from my nips" when it's very cold!

Good afternoon everyone. 5'7. Sunday off and no plans, I have laundry to do but it's nice and sunny (tho cold) in here so I'd go for a walk before.


----------



## gll

Hey all. 10.3
Not sure if I was too aggressive with reducing basal (still been on the lower side since that tummy bug) or the fact I have been sniffly for a few days and that's raising bg. Baseline is about 9-10 at the mo.
Will do an increase tonight and keep an eye on things 

Christmas prescriptions picked up yesterday. One less thing to worry about. I was on the fence about actually needing more fast acting but thought don't be silly about it, will be snacking more and probs need more (at least I'm being honest with myself)  

Booked tickets to see Avatar next Sat morning and going to watch the first one this afternoon at home. Got some popcorn and making a thing of it with the family.

Hope you all have a fabby rest of the weekend x


----------



## Leadinglights

I got an invite to book an appointment for a telephone lung health check. When I looked at the booklet it said it was targeted at people between 55 and 74 who smoked or had smoked. I was puzzled as I don't smoke and have never smoked. 
Of course you start thinking, what do they know that I don't know, has sometime been picked up on some totally unrelated test, anyway I have binned it.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.2 this morning after my work night out . Had a lovely time too, was tempted into having a few "Baby Guinness" shots after we'd had prosecco and I had a gin and tonic...


----------



## Michael12421

@42istheanswer 


Congratulations


----------



## Lanny

42istheanswer said:


> View attachment 23259
> 
> 5.2 this morning after my work night out . Had a lovely time too, was tempted into having a few "Baby Guinness" shots after we'd had prosecco and I had a gin and tonic...


NOW, that’s the way to party! Let your hair down AND get a HS the next day!  What’s the secret?


----------



## Lanny

Awwwa,  I’m one HAPPY BUNNY right now!

To my surprise ALL 10 of the last remaining episodes were up around 10:30am on the Chinese tv website & over the last 2 hours they’ve all been subbed in English on myasiantv with a couple of episodes released at a time about every 10/15 minutes!  So, I can watch the whole lot at once & MAN! Do I need the English for the courtroom scenes in the run up to the finale: HAVEN’T got a clue with all that technical new vocabulary; it’ll take me a long time & many rewatches to see if I CAN hear ANY of that Mandarin legal jargon? The eternal student in me is relishing the challenge!

NOW, I just need to remember Strictly on at 19:15 tonight on BBC1!


----------



## rebrascora

Talking of the wild swimmers as I was earlier, on my way home past the river tonight, I could see a decent sized bow wave in the distance. I was sure it couldn't be a swimmer as there was no car parked and no one else around and just the one bow wave, so I kept thinking it must just be a large duck and my eyesight isn't what it used to be. I stood watching for several minutes as it gradually got closer and sure enough a lone swimmer! This was at 4pm just as it was getting dusk. I decided that I wanted to see them safely out of the water before I left and was really impressed to see it was a woman in a swimming costume (I really thought they would be using a wetsuit on a day like today). Not surprisingly her skin was glowing bright red when she got out! 
I was a bit torn as to whether watching her might be intimidating as I was well wrapped up and she probably couldn't tell if I was male of female from that distance. She had clearly been in the water for a while to have swum up river and then take that length of time to return to the weir and boat house, which is the access point, so I just watched from a distance until she was safely out of the water. No idea how these people protect their gear whilst they are swimming and surely they don't go there without a phone in case they need assistance. 
Anyway, really impressed. Maybe one day I will be inspired to give it a go! There are supposedly some amazing health benefits but obviously also some risks, not least being half a mile down stream from a sewerage treatment works, but on a really cold day like today, swimming alone seems even more risky.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> Talking of the wild swimmers as I was earlier, on my way home past the river tonight, I could see a decent sized bow wave in the distance. I was sure it couldn't be a swimmer as there was no car parked and no one else around and just the one bow wave, so I kept thinking it must just be a large duck and my eyesight isn't what it used to be. I stood watching for several minutes as it gradually got closer and sure enough a lone swimmer! This was at 4pm just as it was getting dusk. I decided that I wanted to see them safely out of the water before I left and was really impressed to see it was a woman in a swimming costume (I really thought they would be using a wetsuit on a day like today). Not surprisingly her skin was glowing bright red when she got out!
> I was a bit torn as to whether watching her might be intimidating as I was well wrapped up and she probably couldn't tell if I was male of female from that distance. She had clearly been in the water for a while to have swum up river and then take that length of time to return to the weir and boat house, which is the access point, so I just watched from a distance until she was safely out of the water. No idea how these people protect their gear whilst they are swimming and surely they don't go there without a phone in case they need assistance.
> Anyway, really impressed. Maybe one day I will be inspired to give it a go! There are supposedly some amazing health benefits but obviously also some risks, not least being half a mile down stream from a sewerage treatment works, but on a really cold day like today, swimming alone seems even more risky.



With cold and exercise a hypo could be a real danger with increased chance of cramp especially if circulation has been affected by Big D!


----------



## rebrascora

MikeyBikey said:


> With cold and exercise a hypo could be a real danger with increased chance of cramp especially if circulation has been affected by Big D!



My levels tend to go high with cold and particularly stress as I imagine the body will experience in cold water, so I very much doubt that a hypo would be an issue and circulation is good so no problems there, plus with wild swimming, particularly at this time of year, it is usually less that 5 mins in the water. I very much doubt I could hypo in that short a time.... but I am a long way off plucking up the courage to do it, so hypothetical at the moment!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> My levels tend to go high with cold and particularly stress as I imagine the body will experience in cold water, so I very much doubt that a hypo would be an issue and circulation is good so no problems there, plus with wild swimming, particularly at this time of year, it is usually less that 5 mins in the water. I very much doubt I could hypo in that short a time.... but I am a long way off plucking up the courage to do it, so hypothetical at the moment!


There seems to be a major rescue operation at a lake near Solihull where several people are in critical condition having been rescued from freezing water. I suspect they thought the ice was thick enough to walk on. Madness.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> There seems to be a major rescue operation at a lake near Solihull where several people are in critical condition having been rescued from freezing water. I suspect they thought the ice was thick enough to walk on. Madness.



I have to say, this woman appeared very confident and serene and had clearly gone there to swim. It just fascinates me how people overcome the shock to their body of getting into water that cold deliberately. The benefits to the circulatory system must be immense as long as you don't get hypothermia and getting out must make you feel radiant.


----------



## MikeyBikey

rebrascora said:


> My levels tend to go high with cold and particularly stress as I imagine the body will experience in cold water, so I very much doubt that a hypo would be an issue and circulation is good so no problems there, plus with wild swimming, particularly at this time of year, it is usually less that 5 mins in the water. I very much doubt I could hypo in that short a time.... but I am a long way off plucking up the courage to do it, so hypothetical at the moment!



I spot a Dingbat hypo!


----------



## Wannie

5.3 for me this morning at 8am
Sorry for late post I must have forgot to click on reply earlier today
congratulations @Ditto and @42istheanswer on the HS


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.6


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

Today: eye check. If I am  brave (daft) enough I will walk there and back. It will take me about 4 hours!

BG 4.9
BP 117/71
Pulse 65

All good

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all on this slightly “milder” morning. Only -4.1 today. And a HS, *5.2! *Woo hoo! That doesn’t happen very often. And on my meter, which is downstairs, as my sensor pinged off in bed last night! Due to be changed tomorrow morning anyways, I won’t bother Abbott with it. I’ve just realised after seeing the photo I haven’t changed the time on my meter, obviously haven’t used it since the clocks changed! 

Zara day today, then picking up grandson from his work experience at 4pm and that’s him staying at ours until Friday. Although he’ll be back Saturday ( along with his two sisters and two cousins) for our annual Christmas party and a sleepover for all five of them! He might as well just stay Friday night too. Wall to wall grandchildren this week. We unexpectedly had our eldest granddaughter here yesterday, after a message asking for a lift from “ Katie’s sister’s boyfriend’s parents’ house!”  She’d forgotten her stepdad was working and couldn’t oblige, so of course Gags to the rescue. She stayed for 5 hours ( she did do her homework TBF) and ate us out of house and home! Is it Monday 19th December yet! 

Have a great day. Brrr! Keep warm and keep safe.
 Those poor children who fell into the lake yesterday. How sad, no update on their condition as of yet. It doesn’t bear thinking about does it?


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 6.2


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.4
snowing today 

take care everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 6.3


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.5 here,


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A 7.7 for me but moaning as had dicky tum for a few days and was sick in the night! (misery emoji)


----------



## Eternal422

Wow!  5.2 for me too - congratulations to my fellow HS, @eggyg !

Crunchy underfoot outside, but no more snow and a bit has thawed away, roads are ok around here so all good!

Good luck walking to your appointment @Gwynn if you do decide to walk!


----------



## Eternal422

Almost forgot - one for @ColinUK :


----------



## Michael12421

@Eternal422 

Congratulations


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 
Very hard frost and a BG of 6.3. Beautiful blue sky.

Have a good ay all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to both @eggyg & @Eternal422 on those special numbers. 
A middle-of-the-road 5.5 for me today.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

5.3 for me and went to bed on 11.9 with no insulin (basal or bolus) and still needed a single JB for a 4.2 with a downward sloping arrow at 6am. I also needed a couple of small corrections in the afternoon yesterday, despite plenty of exercise and no lunch, so if I cut my morning basal dose of 20 units I will need more corrections but if I don't, the tail end of that is still enough to hypo me at 6am even bumping my levels up to 12 before bed. To be fair this is because I am doing a lot more exercise and my muscles are sucking the glucose out of my blood whilst I sleep probably more than the tail end of the morning Levemir. Thankfully I slept much better last night. I wonder if my HRT patch being overdue was a factor in 2 nights of restlessness and bad dreams.

Many congratulations to @eggyg and @Eternal422 on your House Specials this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

A whopping 11.9 this morning, so hoping it is just a blip and I am not going down with something.

about 1 - 2 to inches of snow here last night, not supposed to snow anymore today, but the sky looks like it might snow again.

Supposed to be going to Bakeclub tonight, but they might cancel due to weather and a numbe of people not able to attend due to lurgies.

my Christmas wreath morning was fun and made me feel better.

@eggyg and @Eternal422 congratulations on HS today.


----------



## Gwynn

Now that it is light enough to see out and I have crawled out from under my electric throw, I see that the ground is covered with ice!! I may have to rethink my walk to my appointment. I may have to rethink my appointment completely. Hmmm


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.1 for me.

Thin covering of snow here and very foggy.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.3 here.

Wow, it’s icy out! I didn’t leave the house yesterday, but I was determined to take at least one of the dogs out this morning (OH has got a man cold so is out of action). I found a non-icy route out of our estate (the pavements are lethal!) and along the seafront, so Gwennie got her walk. Then OH wanted some soup, so back out along the road and down to the seafront Tesco for man flu supplies (OH’s symptoms had worsened). I feel so brave! 

Be careful out there!

Nice work @eggyg and @Eternal422.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - so far dry roads  and just grey, though the sun is trying to peep out.

6.3 this morning after an uneventful night and a fairly good sleep except for a nightmare.

Had a complete meltdown yesterday over the database  and Christmas cards.  The problem is that my database is on a laptop we inherited that has a completely unfamiliar version of Microsoft Office and basically I have only used the database half a dozen times in the 10 years I've been retired and that was using Office 2003.  Office has changed out of all recognition since 2003.  Cannot make a query run cos I haven't a clue how - we can't get the help files as the laptop  doesn't have up to date anti-virus so we don't want it connecting to the internet and frankly I don't want the hassle - just getting too old  to be bothered.  So after an argument with hubby and  bursting into tears I dried my eyes, pulled  myself together and decided  to just email people with our newsletter  apart from 3 cousins who's phone numbers and emails I don't have, to whom I will send actual cards.  To be fair some of the people we've been sending cards to every year we don't see from one year to the next and one or two we've not seen for over 20 years.  Those who live locally will get an actual card handed to them.

@TinaD I meant to say yesterday and forgot, why don't you write down what you want to say to Taras, then run it through Google Translate and show him the translation on your laptop/phone/tablet or whatever you use?  He could use it  to talk to you too!

@eggyg and@Eternal422 many congrats on your HSs.

@Eternal422 loved the compressed story of A Christmas Carol... very clever!

@Grannylorraine your wreath is just beautiful!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.9 for me this morning. Just heading into Newcastle . Lunch out . See if I can get a few things. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.7 for me this morning. The gritting lorries were about at 4.30 am this morning and there were three inches of snow on the roof of the car when I first went out earlier - first snow this year.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good moaning! A 7.7 for me but moaning as had dicky tum for a few days and was sick in the night! (misery emoji)



Into loads of testing as even though I only had one slice of dry toast before breakfast I was nid-teens before lunch so a 10/5 correction and Null Lunch as they say over the channel!


----------



## Wannie

congratulations on the HS @eggyg and @Eternal422
4.8 for me this morning at 6.30am, busy day clearing snow of car, and clearing paths of a fresh layer of snow and ice underneath, then after indoor tasks have been making scented candles and wax melts with my daughter, have just finished and we'll do the bath bombs tomorrow morning. 
Keep warm everyone and take it easy on the icy paths


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss Too Lazy AND EXTREMELY EXTREMELY Reluctant To Get Up Today Because It’s FFFRRRRRREEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZING reporting in at WHAT! That’s the time?  14:07 BS 8.7 & about 15:00 before I dragged myself upright for meds & tresiba, about 3 hours late JUST when I had steadily moved the alarm back to midday! GREAT BIG SIGH! Have to start again tomorrow with alarm at 2pm!

A Very Good Evening to you all &, hopefully, HAD as Wonderful a Day as you can? 

I’m just cooking, on the stove, a chicken casserole & tuck in later, around 17:20/30 so, not long now! 

I had a pretty quiet day yesterday watching all 10 episodes in bed & only ate twice for a total of 28NR: 14 for an omelette, tea & toast given the higher start yesterday; 14 for pan fried salmon fillet with 2 bags of tesco frozen steam, in the microwave, greens & corn! Neither needed much as they’re mainly protein!

I found myself too cold to WANT to get up & go into the freezing cold kitchen to cook today & kept putting it off but, my stomach is protesting VERY loudly now!  Being a bit creaky, STILL, in finger & knee didn’t help either! It was just a duvet day today & once I FINALLY get some food into me; I’ll feel better?


----------



## Lanny

Just slurped a big bowl of casserole & barely tasted the burnt taste: was posting during the last 10/15 minutes when potatoes were just starting to mushy, the way I like it; SHOULD have known that when I post in between cooking it ALWAYS takes longer than I think! Ah, well! It WAS ABSOLUTELY DELICIOUS until that last 15/20 minutes but, SO hungry that I STILL thought it was pretty good despite the first couple of burnt tasting spoonfuls! 

I DO feel better with some food in me now & settling down to watch the hew series of Strike that I couldn’t stay up for to watch the first episode live after Strictly last night! All 4 episodes are up on iPlayer, I find, now & just started on episode 1 of Troubled Blood.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 for me this morning. Left a little late due to struggling to get ahead of my usual schedule to allow for the time to scrape the frost, then got stuck behind a bus in the road out of my estate (couldn't pass it as there are cars always parked the other side of the main road, and didn't want to go round by going into the estate as the other roads aren't gritted) which turned the maybe 5% chance of getting kids to the train station on time into 0%. So had to drive them into school then drive into work, but traffic was much lighter than usual (I'm guessing more people decided to work from home!) so wasn't too late getting to work. 

Had lunch out with my colleagues and the place we chose had no hot food today for some reason, so rather than having stew or a cooked breakfast I had a toastie (apparently that doesn't count as hot food  I think it was really microwaved rather than toasted tbh) but thankfully my after lunch BG wasn't too high.


----------



## Gwynn

Well I decided not to give in to my dislike of the cold and did walk to my eye appointment and back. A total of 3 hours 22 minutes. And it was a good appointment but bo results yet.

It was a cold walk but I do generate a lot of heat whrn I walk and I had my mp3 player with me for company.


----------



## ColinUK

8.0 this morning. And what feels like the start of a cold. Yay.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.5 after a restless night. This cold is not shifting, despite feeling better. So full up with catarrh, any ideas what i can take (sorry if you're eating breakfast!)? I can't wait to finish now, very tired. Only 4 days left.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.1

School was shut yesterday as not enough teachers could get there and the buses weren’t running anywhere near schedule. They did email when most people would have already left for school which was a bit of a fail. Nice amount of snow though


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today

have a great day everybody


----------



## Eternal422

5.5 this morning.  Seem to have overnight and at least the morning sorted, but I really want to do a basal test for the evening in particular to see how the Levemir is doing then.  Trouble is that is my snacking time so it will be tough to fast in that period!

Sensor change this evening, hoping that my 13th sensor will be good and well behaved through Christmas!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## eggyg

Hi all on this extremely cold morning. -8.3 on weather station and 5.6 on the Libre! 

Up at the crack as I’m taking grandson to his work experience and then going shopping. Didn’t get all my shopping over the weekend as there was only small trolleys left! Should be quieter today especially before 9am. 

Then off to our brand new GP surgery, it only opened yesterday. It’s huge and all singing and dancing. Bet you still can’t get an appointment though! Just pre colonoscopy bloods. Appointment 28th December, nil by month from breakfast 27th. And I’ve to eat low residue (which I tend to anyways) for a couple of days previously. Mercy Christmas to me! 

Have a good day. Wrap up warm and by careful.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Off to meet a friend to swap presents today. Was afraid we’d have to cancel. I’ve planted her up a large pot of spring bulbs, no way I’d have got those in the post.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg Does that mean that even the patients have to sing and dance?!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.5


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Very cold in the house this morning. CH on for a while to warm everything up.

BG 4.9 as an experiment I immediately did annother test on the other side of the same finger 5.6 !!!
BP is up a bit (its the cold temperature)

My walk yesterday was really good, cold, but good. 3 hours 22 minutes. Appointment went well. I mentioned that I can no longer see when the light levels are low, eg evening. A bit worrying that. But sight seems fine in good light.

I am amazed that I am not tired nor aching after yesterdays exercise. What an athlete

Today gotta go out to get a few supplies (a pizza and maybe a fan heater - not to be eaten at the same time !!!). Bought a turkey crown for the christmas meal when I got into my home town after my long walk yesterday. £51 pounds. Cost a lot, but it will be worth it once a year. Got  to eat it by 29th so it will be fine for Christmas day. Just got to get some parsley for the lemon and pasley stuffing. Oh and some bacon and, and

Incredibly my wife has invited my friend to Christmas dinner. For someone who cannot cope with anyone else in the house that is truly remarkable. A good sign. It will be a good meal. A good time. I will be doing all the cooking ! Yikes! Mind you I do the cooking every year and to be honest, most days too.

I still haven't touched the Christmas decorations !!!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A not ideal 9.5 but better than yesterday. For tea I had 1/2 slice of bread, a small piece of cheese, two picked onions and a small slice of a resident's Colin the Catapillar birthday cake. I blame the 3 Smarties. Overall bar no Savoy cabbage a @rebrascora style meal!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  7.4 here.

Aw, hubby’s very thoughtfully passed his cold on to me.  Good thing I always keep loads of Paracetamol in the house. And I stocked up on comfort foods yesterday. A day of sofa-surfing awaits!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me today…..


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - so far dry roads  and just grey, though the sun is trying to peep out.
> 
> 6.3 this morning after an uneventful night and a fairly good sleep except for a nightmare.
> 
> Had a complete meltdown yesterday over the database  and Christmas cards.  The problem is that my database is on a laptop we inherited that has a completely unfamiliar version of Microsoft Office and basically I have only used the database half a dozen times in the 10 years I've been retired and that was using Office 2003.  Office has changed out of all recognition since 2003.  Cannot make a query run cos I haven't a clue how - we can't get the help files as the laptop  doesn't have up to date anti-virus so we don't want it connecting to the internet and frankly I don't want the hassle - just getting too old  to be bothered.  So after an argument with hubby and  bursting into tears I dried my eyes, pulled  myself together and decided  to just email people with our newsletter  apart from 3 cousins who's phone numbers and emails I don't have, to whom I will send actual cards.  To be fair some of the people we've been sending cards to every year we don't see from one year to the next and one or two we've not seen for over 20 years.  Those who live locally will get an actual card handed to them.
> 
> @TinaD I meant to say yesterday and forgot, why don't you write down what you want to say to Taras, then run it through Google Translate and show him the translation on your laptop/phone/tablet or whatever you use?  He could use it  to talk to you too!
> 
> @eggyg and@Eternal422 many congrats on your HSs.
> 
> @Eternal422 loved the compressed story of A Christmas Carol... very clever!
> 
> @Grannylorraine your wreath is just beautiful!


@Pattidevans Good idea - the phone translator is a real bore. However until I have a weeks statistics under my belt I am holding off the conversation. Have, however, talked to local council to see if they can help as it seems weird he isn't eligible for some heating benefit - awaiting an answer.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - only it isn't much of one here - everything frozen solid and yard like an ice-rink. My days for winter sports are well over...BG 5.4, animals fed and wood burner blazing. Happily it has a hot plate and an oven so breakfast is sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone from a cold, very cold morning, sun is trying it's best to break through the cloud but is struggling. 
4.9 for me about 90 minutes ago, before I got out of bed to feed and let dogs out, they make me smile as they go down garden to toilet then sit at back door waiting to be let back into warmth, I'm sure they're saying 'hurry up its cold out here'  
Making bath bombs this morning and then Drs late afternoon for my bloods taking, 2nd since diagnosis keep your fingers crossed for me, hoping HbA1c remains under 48!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## gll

15 this morning. Think Dawn has moved in and it invited its good pal foot on the floor too.
Correction in and bacon and eggs for brekkie it is


----------



## Pattidevans

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.5 after a restless night. This cold is not shifting, despite feeling better. So full up with catarrh, any ideas what i can take (sorry if you're eating breakfast!)? I can't wait to finish now, very tired. Only 4 days left.


Would Sudafed help?


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all, very grey but no snow or even frost.

8.1 no doubt due to correcting a 4.3 in the early hours.  Just realised that the reader is still on BST!!

Off to meet an old school friend for lunch.  We went to school in Nottingham, didn't keep in contact and 40 years later we got in touch again as a colleague of mine lived next door to her.  Very complicated.  We now meet 3 or 4 times a year for lunch and it's like we have known each other all our lives.

Have a good day all and keep warm!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5 3 for me this morning. A nice straight line All-night. Got Xmas shopping done yesterday. Went like a dream . Get out for a good walk today with dog. Have a good day folks


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning everyone 

6.9 for me today, achieved nothing yesterday, sat under a blanket all day.  Did have a telephone call from the drs to see how I was getting on, anyway will be doing a phased return to work in January.

Still snow on the ground here but sun is trying to break through.


----------



## rebrascora

I see I am in very good company with a 5.8 this morning too. I ate too much peanut butter before bed and not enough exercise yesterday so needed 2 corrections through the night but kept it in single figures, just and then the second correction dropped me nicely the last couple of hours before I woke up
I have had my lovely farrier visit this morning to take Rascal's shoes off for the winter and trim him up. Can't believe he is working without gloves on in -6 degrees! I offered him my bright pink kids size magigloves with glow in the dark hearts and stars on the palms  but for some reason he refused and said he would manage!  
I was very pleased to get back home and get a cuppa and thaw my toes out as they were really starting to ache with the cold. My walking boots are definitely warmer than my wellies even though they are neoprene ones. Water wasn't running in the water trough this morning but there was enough liquid water for them for now after I removed the ice. Hoping the supply pipe will thaw by the middle of the day and top it up. Haven't worked out a plan B just yet so keeping fingers crossed it resolves itself. I am not fit enough to haul water up that hill for 4 GGs as well as all their feed, so they may need to come back down to the village if it doesn't thaw and that will be fun considering the hard packed snow/ice everywhere. Bit oif a case of "Water, water everywhere but not a drop to drink!" Hopefully last night will be the coldest of the week and the frost will start to ease a bit. I don't mind frosty but extreme lows like this do make things a bit more challenging.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 and 5.9 on the finger pre breakfast. 

Will need to brave the cold in be a few mins to get be some fuel in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'7 today, and very excited.

I have my first Libre sensor on! Was a bit nervous in the moment of applying but it was all fine. I feel like a child with a new toy. Very appropriate for this time of the year 



That reminds me I don't have my Christmas decorations out yet. I might do it later today, if I don't have other plans. I've been off for 2 days and still have today and tomorrow. Had I known it in advance, I would have planned a short trip somewhere. Would like to get out of my town today for a change, but it's cold and there's a rail strike. Is that a sign to stay cozy at home? But I also know if I stay ALL day I will feel like I wasted it. I'm waiting to see if a friend is available to meet this week. Tomorrow I'll probably go with this man I'm seeing so at least there's something to look forward to.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Would Sudafed help?


Anything is worth a try atm. I'm calling in to a chemist later.


----------



## Leadinglights

freesia said:


> Morning all. 5.5 after a restless night. This cold is not shifting, despite feeling better. So full up with catarrh, any ideas what i can take (sorry if you're eating breakfast!)? I can't wait to finish now, very tired. Only 4 days left.


I find Sudafed very good better than anything else, but it does have ingredients that are not suitable for everyone so you would need to check.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Did I forget to post yesterday? 6.3 today anyways. Second to the last piggy is blue from when I stubbed four of my toes on the swimming baths floor on Sunday. Good grief. Have a great day all, stay warm, it's perishing out there.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg Does that mean that even the patients have to sing and dance?!


Not long been back. No one was singing and dancing. They’d had a power cut!   Luckily,  they had paper copies of the appointments. No computers so although she knew I was in for bloods she didn’t know why. I told her, and she assumed kidney function incase I am given a dye. This huge “super” surgery is like a aircraft hangar. Boring and bland. It’s obviously not completely finished and there’s a few teething problems. But I was seen, and on time, so I’m not grumbling. But  a spot of colour wouldn’t go amiss!


----------



## freesia

@Pattidevans and @Leadinglights thanks for the recommendation. I went to the chemist and asked what i could have. He gave me Sudofed and just said to monitor BS levels.


----------



## Pattidevans

Fingers crossed the Sudafed will help @freesia.  Just got back from town where I had lunch with a friend and afterwards a bit of shopping.  The pub was lovely and cosy with an open fire and lunch was very good.  Except that I ill-advisedly had the daily special - Mac and cheese, just because I have never had it.  BG now hovering at 15.2.

It's brass monkeys though and standing for 15 minutes in the badly designed wind tunnel called a bus shelter for a bus home that was running very late was NOT FUNNY.  I want to shoot the designer of the bus station.  When all's said and done, it's situated on the harbour in a coast town open to all the weather.

This morning I discovered I had lost the forum "like" button on my iPad, though it's here as normal on my laptop.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Pattidevans said:


> This morning I discovered I had lost the forum "like" button on my iPad, though it's here as normal on my laptop.


It's still there on my iPad. Check that you're still logged in.


----------



## gll

Dear Dawn, I must apologise for blaming you entirely for my crap morning reading. The raging sore throat and earache that has showed up might actually be the culprit. 

2nd waking reading as I was back in bed for the afternoon - 8.4 thanks to corrections and lowish carbs 
Wont bother messing with basal tonight until body behaves itself.


----------



## Mafanwy

Hubby was very upset with his reading this morning. It was 9.5 . How come it was so high when he had nothing to eat all night ? Made him afraid to eat breakfast. It was not high before bed. Don't understand this at all.


----------



## Leadinglights

Mafanwy said:


> Hubby was very upset with his reading this morning. It was 9.5 . How come it was so high when he had nothing to eat all night ? Made him afraid to eat breakfast. It was not high before bed. Don't understand this at all.


Is this typical or just a one off?
Many people get what is referred to as foot on the floor syndrome or Dawn Phenomenon where in the absence of food for some time as in overnight fasting the liver becomes super helpful and releases glucose into the blood stream.
Testing before getting up will often show a lower level as merely getting up and pottering around can raise level.
If the level is high then a low carb breakfast, eggs or yoghurt would help.
As he is in early days of using insulin  there is going to be some time when the body needs to adjust, are you able to see from the Libre what had happened overnight, did he overtreat a hypo for example.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning to you but not for me.  Having gone all of last Winter without heat and have been enjoying heating and hot water since it was fixed I now have neither.  Boiler packed up yesterday evening.  The chances of getting if fixed before Christmas are pretty remote.

I was 8.2 this morning


----------



## freesia

Morning. 4.8


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.5


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. Another chilly one. -8 again!  But my heart is all warm and tingly. I’ve only gone and got another blooming HS, twice this week. It’s a Christmas miracle. 

I see the bots are out early. I’ve reported it.

Another busy day today but at least I don’t have to leave the house. Driving in -8/9 yesterday was a nightmare. Car doors wouldn’t open even after 20 minutes with engine running, had no choice but to pour some water on them, I know it’s wrong but had to get grandson to work. Of course as soon as I got on the motorway, just a mile from home, the door windows froze solid and I couldn’t see a thing. Luckily it’s not even a five minute journey to the junction I was getting off at. Grandson couldn’t get out of the car at first, he did eventually get the door open. I went to do my shopping, it was still -8 when I got back in the car at 10am. I took my scraper into Tesco with me, incase I couldn’t get back into the car! I managed, as the sun was shining on the drivers side.I was stressed to death by the time I got home ( I didn’t go back on the motorway). Lessons to be learnt.  Let grandson  walk to his work experience, it’ll only take him 50 minutes! Get a new car that has frames around its door windows, and move to somewhere like Portugal! 

Have a great day all. 

@Michael12421 I hope it isn’t -8 where you are! Can you get yourself a little electric fan heater or something? Do you have an separate water heater or will you be boiling kettles to have a wash? I do hope you get sorted sooner rather than later. Hugs.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 

8am appointment with the vampire, them back to bed for me 

stay warm everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I managed to get out to the shops yesterday but the pavements were covered in ice. Rather crazily our wonderful council updated the town a few years ago. They turned a beautiful, spacious, sleepy, pretty, old english town into a modern, no space, ugly town with super smooth pavement slabs that are deadly in winter (super smooth and all on slopes). Guess what...right now its wintery and people are falling like skittles. Whoever decided on those paving slabs should be...

The town now has no special character. Its just another town. sigh.

BG 5.0
BP elevated
Happiness a bit deflated

Drs are almost wonderful... a few months ago I had a blood test. One of the results was very high. No one mentioned it. I voluntarily reduced the dosage. I just had a consultation with the endocrinologist after a more recent blood test. The result of that aspect came in a bit low. They explained that it was due to the time of day the blood had been taken. So I increased the med again and noted the time the next bloods should be taken.

Yesterday my GP woke up and sent me a text asking me what was going on that that particular med. Doh! Why did they not question the high reading originally and why did no one explain that the time of day the bloods had to be taken was critcal to the result.

I seem to find out all the important stuff in hindsight after things go wrong. Shouldn't our health professionals be more proactive in helping people understand and manage things keeping them well rather than just throwing meds at them and providing scant information.

I wonder how many people sleep walk into heath problems or make things worse for themselves by not having good quality pertinent (to them personally) information and guidance.

Rant over. Sorry

Today peace and quiet. I need to chill out a bit now.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg 

Congratulations


----------



## Gwynn

I love these HS houses


----------



## Eternal422

5.1, so close!  New sensor seems to be behaving.

Congratulations @eggyg on your HS!  Hope you have a less stressful and warmer day today!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Michael12421

eggyg said:


> @Michael12421 I hope it isn’t -8 where you are! Can you get yourself a little electric fan heater or something? Do you have an separate water heater or will you be boiling kettles to have a wash? I do hope you get sorted sooner rather than later. Hugs.


I only have hot water in the bathroom as it is a seperate electric boiler. I have an electric oil-filled rasdiator there but it only takes the chill off the air, not really warm enough for my daily shower.
Was going to drive to Ubeda today to get in my food shopping for Christmas but have lost interest  and motivation. Friends are searching around for someone who can help


----------



## Wannie

Congratulations @eggyg on the HS and hope @freesia the sudafed has helped ease your symptoms

5.3 this morning for me after a disturbed sleep needing toilet through early hours. I had my bloods taken yesterday and treat myself to a small (100-150g) of apple strudel with low fat greek yogurt. within 2 hours my BG had risen to 10.5 but 2hrs later at bed time had dropped to 5.6, was quite pleased with that but hadn't thought that the apple etc would have such an impact on my digestive system maybe mark this one down as a failed experiment 
Have a good day everyone and stay warm x


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS  @eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Still -3 here, not as bad as Cumbria, @eggyg . Met a friend yesterday morning at Hughenden in the Chilterns, but didn’t get my exercise, had a brief walk round the formal gardens and repaired to the coffee shop for the duration. Friend has a hamstring problem (too much tennis) and didn’t want to risk slipping on the icy woodland paths, some of them are quite steep.


----------



## freesia

Wannie said:


> @freesia the sudafed has helped ease your symptoms


It has slightly already though i've now lost my voice. The kids at school will love it!


----------



## Wannie

freesia said:


> It has slightly already though i've now lost my voice. The kids at school will love it!


oh no, I'm sure kids will but its just an added struggle for you, fingers crossed you feel better soon


----------



## Fagor

8.1, slightly disappointed after 6.5-ish for much of last night.

After yesterdays' tumble (coffee mug undamaged) on fresh snow covering rock-hard, glass-like frozen puddles, now using my walking pole, stopped at least one tumble.
Take care all, don't want any unnecessary visits to hospital.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg  Congrats!


----------



## ColinUK

I ventured out yesterday. Crunchy and slippery underfoot. 
Wasn’t exactly confident what with using the cane and stuff but didn’t fall over unlike the young man who came running around the corner and promptly went flying and looked most embarrassed rather than anything else. 

Scans etc booked for next Tuesday which is good and follow up with the consultant first week of Jan. 

BG this morning 6.1


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg  Congrats! View attachment 23299


Is that your abode Colin? What on earth is that phallic looking thingy stuck on the front?


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 6.2 for me this morning.
Expecting the sun to appear very soon according to the weather forecast, yippee.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @eggyg on the HS. 
5.8 for me today and -4C outside. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A somewhat disappointing 9.2 for me today! 

Sun and blue skies today (had forgotten about them with constant grey). Snow covered trees look beautiful but car park slushy and grey!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Is that your abode Colin? What on earth is that phallic looking thingy stuck on the front?



Could it be Ivy?,


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.7 here. 

Wow, this is one hell of a cold! I’m not going anywhere today. 

Congrats @eggyg! Nice bush @ColinUK. 

Sorry to hear about your boiler @Michael12421. I hope you can get it fixed asap. There’s this idea that Spain’s hot hot hot, but it’s c-c-cold in the winter. 

Not long now @freesia! I hope you get your voice back for Xmas.


----------



## eggyg

MikeyBikey said:


> Could it be Ivy?,


She’ll be freezing standing there all day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning all

7.5 this morning with a lovely gravely throat.  Still very icy here, everyday I hope it has gone.  

Supposed to be going to running Christmas do this evening, but will need to see what the weather is like and if my son can take me.

@eggyg - congratulations on your HS.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.2 after sleeping in. So snap @eggyg !

Very cold this a.m. and hard frost over night. Ice all over the yard makes the feeding the animals an anxious affair. Going to slither down to the hens with hot water -  not enough to break the ice as it seals over within an hour. I shall, for once, be glad to see some nice, warm rain - due I believe by Sunday.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.7 for me this morning. Was 98%in range up until 2 am Tested at half 4 it said 2.4 .Five jbs later . See what today brings. Have a good day folks


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Is that your abode Colin? What on earth is that phallic looking thingy stuck on the front?


I’ve a lovely collection of really ugly or just weird houses to post on HS threads. 

This is is just very very strange. An architect designed it. A builder agreed to build it. And someone thought it would make a lovely home. That someone was not me!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 5.4 for me.

Sun's out but thermometer is stuck at -2 still.

Studio this aft. Brrrr, never mind I've got some soup to make down there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

A very respectable 6.3 for me this morning which belies the night I spent almost completely in the red and at one stage Libre just said "LO" The problem was that just after I injected 6 units including a 2u correction for a reading of 10 last night the power went off. Normally it would take at least an hour to bring that level down into range so that I could eat, so I hadn't started cooking. Got into bed with a hot water bottle as there was nothing else to do and promptly fell asleep.... Woke up the first time on at 11.10pm on 4.1 and remembered that I had injected a bolus and not eaten so I had some carbs from the bedside table and went back to sleep. Next time I woke up was 12.30am on 3.1 and had some more hypo treatment and straight back off to sleep, then 4.20am I got the "LO" so had some more JBs and straight back to sleep then 6.30am I still wasn't out of the red on 3.8. Eek! That is a lot of time in the red. Have to say that apart from the LO when I was a bit hot and restless they really don't bother me and half the problem is that I go back to sleep so quickly and soundly that I don't manage to wait 15 mins and retest and my BG meter doesn't perform in the cold if I put it on my body to warm up, I just forget and go back to sleep whilst it is warming up! And all of this was without any evening Levemir! 

Anyway, I will be ordering my first Libre 2 sensors today and should start using them just before Christmas when this sensor ends, so I guess I won't be disabling the low alarms during the night as I had originally intended. Currently 84% TIR which looks really respectable until you see the whopping 13% below  for the past 7 days!

Many congratulations to @eggyg and @TinaD on achieving those magnificent House Specials this morning. Well done girls! @TinaD I'm happy to stick with the cold brightness and break ice and defrost water, even though it is -8 here this morning too. I hate the wet and mud more. It is probably costing me a fortune in electricity boiling the kettle so often though!

@Michael12421. Might be worth investing in a fan heater to get you through the worst of the winter if the chances of getting a boiler engineer are slim. There are some pretty efficient ones on the market these days I believe and not terribly expensive.


----------



## Michael12421

@TinaD


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! First reading still in bed with Libre, 4.0 and going down. I've read about Libre reading lower, foot in the floor, etc..., so I got up, went to the toilet and in 15 minutes had a lovely 6'4. Double checked with finger prick, very similar. 

I like this thing, it is convenient. Have to admit it takes me a few tries to scan most of the time, I keep placing the Reader in wrong places of my arm, hopefully today I will get better. It doesn't hurt and I'm not wasting strips so it's not nearly as frustrating as my glucometer fails on the early days. Now I'm excited about all the information I can get, though I might find stuff that I didn't want to know...

Now is my time for food experiements. I went to Wetherspoons for lunch and I found they have a screen where you can check dietary information of the food, including carbs. I don't know if it is available in all their pubs but it was useful. Was shocked with the carb count of my meal, I expected it to be high but not so high. It came with a pot of cranberry sauce that I barely touched so hope it reduces the carbs a bit. It raised my BG quite quick but 2 hours after the meal it was a 3mmol increase so, not that bad.

While I was eating I found out there was a Christmas market+late night shopping in a beautiful town not far from mine, I can get there by bus so no need to worry about train strikes, and I really wanted to do something like that yesterday. It was perfect timing, I went there and had a lovely evening. I had a non alcoholic mulled wine and vegan meatballs with rice (another 3mmol increase in 2 hours). Didn´t buy much but really enjoyed the atmosphere


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations @TinaD on your HS.  Just about to log into my final session of therapy for this year.  New course starts in January on how to manage stress.


----------



## Docb

A few days ago I posted that I was off to the vampires and predicted an HbA1c of 48 +/- 1 with the possibility of it being 50. Just found result on patient access and it is 49.  

That is one up to Docb's algorithm!


----------



## freesia

Bloden said:


> Not long now


2 days and 2.5 hours...not that i'm counting. I'm worn out!!


----------



## freesia

@TinaD congrats on the HS
@Docb great result!


----------



## Bexlee

Afternoon - morning to me. 
Eye clinic yesterday almost 2 years now. 
Migraine from hell today and a level of 13.8 going up fast. 

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe.


----------



## goodybags

Update on my visit to the vampires this morning, 
I was there at 08:00 am,

but was a wasted hospital visit,
my surgery never sent over the request,
despite being told to book the appointment online.

So having been turned away I spent half the morning before I finally got through on the phone to GP surgery,  receptionist told me me, she hadn’t ever heard of a Hba1c blood test 
so im now expecting a phone call tomorrow afternoon with a HCP, 
if they feel it’s necessary I can be referred (via a GP) back to the blood unit back at the hospital (they no longer take blood at my Dr surgery) 

peoples incompetence frustrates me so much these days


----------



## 42istheanswer

Belated posting (had a busy day) but I got a HS this morning!

Tried out my latest stew/soup for lunch today with a 30g portion of Sensations Naan Chips - slightly higher Carb to fat proportion than I've mostly been going for (didn't realise till it was made and I was working out the nutrients per portion that the creme fraiche I had added was fat free... oops!) and post meal BG was 8.8 - not too bad from a pre meal of 6.0 but definitely decided me against the temptation of an afternoon shortbread biscuit from the tin near me in the office!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oh super frustrating @goodybags ! My last bloods (which turned out to be my diagnosis ones) the practice nurse had forgotten to order them on the system, but since the vampires still do bloods at my GP surgery they were able to get the GP in that day to put the order through


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.6 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. 6.2 on this cold and frosty day. “Only” -7.5 at the moment but it does seem that it rises when the sun does, or should that say goes down?  ie it gets colder!

My turn to take grandson to his work experience placement. Looking at the car from my window isn’t filling me with hope that it will be a seamless departure. Yesterday, after they had eventually got into the car, Rhys ( grandson) had to climb out of the driver’s side when they arrived, as they couldn’t get the passenger door open, even with one pulling and one pushing!  Not an easy task in a two seater sports car! 

Anyhoo, it’s my Christmas cut and colour today. Thank goodness, I look like the wild woman of Borneo! I don’t know why, I haven’t left it any longer than usual, maybe the mountain air last week when we were away! When we get back ( Mr Eggy getting his wig bashed too) we will attempt to get the tree up, at the moment it’s still in a bucket of solid ice. We brought it into the house yesterday and it’s still pretty solid! It’s currently blocking my view out of the patio doors! 

Have a super day, keep warm, and know that it will be raining and mild on Christmas Day, as usual!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.1


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 7.8 for me. 

Have a good day


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 5.3 today 
a slightly better sleep last night,I managed about 5 hrs 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Talk about freezing cold !!!

A battle getting the bins out this morning. The house side gate locks were frozen solid. I had to free them with boiling water. Then the bins themselves were frozen solid. Had to hammer on the lids to free them. By the time I had finished I was frozen and couldn't feel my feet nor hands.

BG 5.4 nice
Amazingly my body tempetature, after all the bins fiasco, was a normal (for me) 36.4 C

Today I am *told* I have to get the Christmas decorations out of the shed and put them up this morning. Another lock to defrost. Another freezing cold outing.

My wife was very good yesterday. Happy. Relaxed. Communicating. WE made a test trifle together (a worlds first normally it is not possible for us to work together as she gets too stressed and then upset). The trifle was ok but I can see some improvements can be made to it.

I am so glad that I decided to put the central heating on (at 8C) takes the chill off The housr. I am now snug under my electric throw right now. Breakfast at 8am yessss ! 

All good..except the thought of going out again...decorations !! 

Have a great day today whatever yoy are doing

Somehow I have to get to town later on to get some supplies. Could be fun/difficult/cold


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Temperature has plummeted to -7.5 here too, @eggyg and we also have to go out and get our hair cut. Ours involves taking the back route to the next village, because the main road into it is closed.Son was complaining about his car yesterday, he doesn’t drive an eggymobile any more, but his new one also has frameless windows. He managed to get into his yesterday, but the window wouldn’t quite go all the way back up afterwards, so he drove to work with an annoying draught and whistling wind noise in his right ear.


----------



## ColinUK

5.8

You know how everyone likes to think that London doesn’t have real weather… well it’s currently -5 here and is set to warm to a positively balmy 0 
Factor in the wind and it’s -9 now with a high of -3

And we’re not built for this kind of thing! Winter is meant to be found in the countryside and Scottishland and the Alps not in London!!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning 5.7 for me. Need to hurry and get dressed though if I'm to drop kids for their train not have to take them all the way to school


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 5.8
> 
> You know how everyone likes to think that London doesn’t have real weather… well it’s currently -5 here and is set to warm to a positively balmy 0
> Factor in the wind and it’s -9 now with a high of -3
> 
> And we’re not built for this kind of thing! Winter is meant to be found in the countryside and Scottishland and the Alps not in London!!


You’ll have to put a jumper on. Do they sell them down in Soft Southern Land? 
I might put a coat on today as I’m going into town!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Morning all, 6.7 here. Temperature has plummeted to -7.5 here too, @eggyg and we also have to go out and get our hair cut. Ours involves taking the back route to the next village, because the main road into it is closed.Son was complaining about his car yesterday, he doesn’t drive an eggymobile any more, but his new one also has frameless windows. He managed to get into his yesterday, but the window wouldn’t quite go all the way back up afterwards, so he drove to work with an annoying draught and whistling wind noise in his right ear.


Those windows are driving me nuts! We thought about maybe putting a tea towel over the top of them but Mr Eggy worried that it might totally freeze to the glass and we wouldn’t get them off! I’ve persuaded Mr Eggy to take him. I said I’ll do tomorrow, supposed to be “milder” but I’m not so certain!  As youngest said, “those fancy cars are nowt but trouble!” She’s not wrong!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> You’ll have to put a jumper on. Do they sell them down in Soft Southern Land?
> I might put a coat on today as I’m going into town!


Honestly I can’t recall the last time I wore a woolly jumper. 
I only own one and it’s a beautiful cable knit mohair, cashmere and silk thing I bought about 20 years ago. It gets worn perhaps once or twice a year. 

Ooh! I’ve got two jumpers! Just remembered that I’ve also got a blue turtleneck chunky knit one from M&S!

Issue with that one, although I adore the colour, is that damn turtleneck. I’m blessed with the very short neck which is prevalent in mum’s family so to wear a high necked anything is an issue. 

I will, assuming I venture out today, be wearing gloves, thermals and scarf.


----------



## Eternal422

4.6 this morning.

These are the days that I am so grateful to be working from home.  My wife reported the car was saying -9 when she got into it this morning!

Heating on, breakfast and a read through my emails to start the day.

And especially for @eggyg and @ColinUK 



Stay warm everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Those windows are driving me nuts! We thought about maybe putting a tea towel over the top of them but Mr Eggy worried that it might totally freeze to the glass and we wouldn’t get them off! I’ve persuaded Mr Eggy to take him. I said I’ll do tomorrow, supposed to be “milder” but I’m not so certain!  As youngest said, “those fancy cars are nowt but trouble!” She’s not wrong!


Buy an infra red patio heater. Fix it to the wall above where you usually park the motor. 
Switch it on. Melt snow/ice. Warm car. Show how much you really love your grandson by spending his inheritance on the electricity bill.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Buy an infra red patio heater. Fix it to the wall above where you usually park the motor.
> Switch it on. Melt snow/ice. Warm car. Show how much you really love your grandson by spending his inheritance on the electricity bill.


Unfortunately our lovely Camille sits on the A6! 300 year old cottages don’t have luxuries like garages or even a drive! 
He’s had his inheritance this week in food, petrol  and showers! Oh and the dishwasher has been on twice everyday for some reason! I’d rather keep him for a week than a fortnight!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Honestly I can’t recall the last time I wore a woolly jumper.
> I only own one and it’s a beautiful cable knit mohair, cashmere and silk thing I bought about 20 years ago. It gets worn perhaps once or twice a year.
> 
> Ooh! I’ve got two jumpers! Just remembered that I’ve also got a blue turtleneck chunky knit one from M&S!
> 
> Issue with that one, although I adore the colour, is that damn turtleneck. I’m blessed with the very short neck which is prevalent in mum’s family so to wear a high necked anything is an issue.
> 
> I will, assuming I venture out today, be wearing gloves, thermals and scarf.


I don’t like turtle/polo necks either, double chin and “blessed” in the bosom  area. Looks like I’m carrying a shelf with me!


----------



## Wannie

Morning everyone, freezing cold here as it is everywhere it would seem brrr unfortunately I cannot post my levels this morning I ran out of testing strips yesterday and expected delivery didn't turn up, hopefully today.
But wanted to share my news with you all!!

Received a text this morning from DSN at GP practice my HbA1c is 43 and stating that my diabetes is in remission!!  
Thank you everyone for your support during these past 6 months 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> I don’t like turtle/polo necks either, double chin and “blessed” in the bosom  area. Looks like I’m carrying a shelf with me!


Or as the French would say “Tout le monde est sur le balcon”!


----------



## ColinUK

Wannie said:


> Morning everyone, freezing cold here as it is everywhere it would seem brrr unfortunately I cannot post my levels this morning I ran out of testing strips yesterday and expected delivery didn't turn up, hopefully today.
> But wanted to share my news with you all!!
> 
> Received a text this morning from DSN at GP practice my HbA1c is 43 and stating that my diabetes is in remission!!
> Thank you everyone for your support during these past 6 months
> Have a good day everyone


Fantastic news!! Well done!!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Unfortunately our lovely Camille sits on the A6! 300 year old cottages don’t have luxuries like garages or even a drive!
> He’s had his inheritance this week in food, petrol  and showers! Oh and the dishwasher has been on twice everyday for some reason! I’d rather keep him for a week than a fortnight!


Can’t you get a bit of heat sent up your way from the bits of the A6 which are in the south?


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.9 for me on another sunny morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.7 for me this cold and frosty morning. 

Dez


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. BG 5.9. Temperature overnight -7 and not noticeably rising yet. 

Stay warm all.


----------



## eggyg

Latest update on the car. 
Doors frozen as usual. Got them open but now passenger one won’t stay closed! I despair. Please thaw out soon, my nerves are frazzled!


----------



## eggyg

Mr Eggy just sent me this. Entitled “bloody cheap cars”.  
Hope his jeans don’t fall down, like in an Alan Rix farce. That really would top off our morning!


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.5 this morning With a congested craggy throat.

Still sheet ice outside my house this morning, but we have no through traffic here, rest of the road is fine just the little courtyards in front of the houses.

Agree with @ColinUK nit used to having this real weather.

Have a good day everyone and stay safe and warm.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! 8.9 for me today. Must rush so only done Wordle (in 4) for now.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  5.5 here.

Wow, this cold’s a proper cling-on. Spent yesterday chasing highs with TBRs and correction doses. But the sun is shining so I’ll stop complaining now! 

WELL DONE @Wannie - that’s brilliant news.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me.

Must venture out in a bit to clear a couple of bird baths which are absolutely frozen solid. Too far gone for a drop of water from the kettle to fix.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

Well I have gone to the other extreme overnight, despite a 2 unit basal increase last night ie 2 units of Levemir. Instead of waking up hypo through the night, I woke up hyper on 11.7 and feeling very hot and restless as I do when levels are in double figures. Hit it with 3 units and it still only came down to 9.3 on waking up. Hit it with another 6 units (breakfast bolus plus more correction) and only just getting to eat breakfast now!!

Have to say my new (to me but 12 yrs old) Freelander is doing well. It takes a while to defrost but the front doors have been fine although I couldn't get the back doors open, but the hatchback was fine thank goodness as I have been loading it up with haylage and feed the last few days instead of hauling it myself. Mostly because I also needed to haul an ice pick and flask with hot water which could be the last straws to break this donkey's back.  Need to get back to using human power again as soon as this frost eases a bit as the reduced activity is responsible for last night's high along with a bit of a meat fest last night for supper, but I didn't dare increase my Levemir too much after the night long hypos the other night.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this snowy morning. 5.7 for me this morning Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this lovely sunny day.  Not been out yet to test the temperature but there's no sign of ice or frost, though it feels quite chilly here in the study.

Apparently I didn't log in yesterday - how odd!  Just as well, that Mac n cheese didn't  stop giving.  I spent 24 hours in the mid-to high teens and yesterday's FBG was 15.4 despite a umpteen zillion corrections.  Back to normal(ish) this morning with 6.7 and a straight line overnight.  

Off to order the Christmas meat today and pick up 2 remaining presents.... then meeting friends in the pub this evening for a meal and to see a group (who are hopefully better than last Thursday's dire offering).

I'm reading about you all taking hot water to animals.  Did you know that hot water freezes faster than cold?  See https://www.livescience.com/32128-does-hot-water-freeze-faster-than-cold-water.html one of those silly little factoids that you read once and never forget.  I suppose the answer would be to take them unfrozen cold water?

Anyhoo, congrats to all those with the HS in my absence and my goodness, what an array of domiciles we have on the forum now!

Well done Wannie, but do keep an eye on it all the same so you don't regress.

Lots of love and hugs to all those suffering...


----------



## Michael12421

Good afternoon. The engineer just came and worked on the boiler for 30 minutes to get my heating and hot water working - and charged me €154.00.  Can say goodbye to any special food for Christmas,  At least I will be warm


----------



## Wannie

Pattidevans said:


> Well done Wannie, but do keep an eye on it all the same so you don't regress.


Thank you, I will be keeping a close eye on my bg, my test strips have been delivered today, and tbf its felt really strange not testing for the last 24 hours.
And its been a lot of hard work I weighed 74.9 kg when I started at 5' 4" making me overweight, now weigh 54.5 kg, have followed a strict low carb, low calorie diet increased exercise and tested on average 6 times a day my bg, I may relax a little Christmas day  but that will be it, besides can't afford to replace my wardrobe again,


----------



## freesia

@Wannie what great news for you. Congratulations on the remission!


----------



## rebrascora

Congrats of a great HbA1c result @Wannie and a fantastic weight loss. WELL DONE!!


----------



## Wannie

rebrascora said:


> Congrats of a great HbA1c result @Wannie and a fantastic weight loss. WELL DONE!!


Thank you may risk a mince pie and a smidgen of christmas cake on christmas day now


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - are you sitting down? 24.1!
I don't know what on earth happened there


----------



## Northerner

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - are you sitting down? 24.1!
> I don't know what on earth happened there


Goodness Michael  Did you forget your basal insulin? Hope you settle back at a more reasonable level, it's certainly not like you!  Perhaps it's a rebound from a night hypo?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.9 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all 7.8


----------



## Gwynn

Aghhhhhh?!! The central heating has broken !!!

Sod BG this morning

I am very very cold abd a lot fed up. As if I didn 't have enough to deal with already


----------



## Docb

Do you have a combi system @Gwynn?  If so the system pressure might have dropped and topping it up might be all that is needed. Happened a couple of times with ours.


----------



## eggyg

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - are you sitting down? 24.1!
> I don't know what on earth happened there


Have you got your glasses on? That’s very strange for you Michael, hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## eggyg

Morning  all, 5.5 on this positively balmy day. Only -4.4! Woo hoo! Moving in the right direction at last. 

The Christmas tree has thawed out! That’s one job that will be done today. Sausage rolls, mince pies and brownies to be baked for our Christmas party tomorrow. Grandson getting picked up tonight by his other grandma and going there for tea. That’ll save me a few bob! 

Have a fab Friday. I’m away to get my tee shirt and shorts back out of the drawer!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.3 here. And the temperature on our neighbour’s weather station is….-6.3! (he has an online feed, I didn’t sneak round his back garden in the dark)


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! An 8.2 for me. Neither  nor  why can I not put a space before the "!"


----------



## MikeyBikey

Gwynn said:


> Aghhhhhh?!! The central heating has broken !!!
> 
> Sod BG this morning
> 
> I am very very cold abd a lot fed up. As if I didn 't have enough to deal with already



Have you a wireless controller? These rely on a battery and default to no heating rather than "avoid freezing" if the battery(ies) go. Really badly thought through. Worth checking if you are away for Christmas? 

Good luck with BG!


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> Have you got your glasses on? That’s very strange for you Michael, hope it sorts itself out.



It will be the glasses if he went to Specsavers - useless shower!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.7 for me this frost free Friday morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Michael12421 said:


> Good morning - are you sitting down? 24.1!
> I don't know what on earth happened there



Wash your hands carefully, rinse throughally and try again. Anyy contamination can have a large effect. Once it upped mine by +13!


----------



## Michael12421

I  wash my hands before testing. I gave myself 4units of NR and am now 4.1


----------



## Gwynn

@Docb Hi I think the condensate pipe has frozen up looking at the fault cide (EA Bosch CH). So it should unfreeze later in the day hopefully. Looking at the fault online it is either that or there is no ignition.

Not happy right now


----------



## Eternal422

4.1 this morning for me.  Pretty good considering I had a touch of the couldn’t-be-bothereds last night.  We went out shopping before I had eaten and by the time we were back I had gone past it and didn’t want a meal.  I half forced myself to have something but ended up throwing half away, and of course that meant I had taken too much bolus for the carbs.  A yoghurt and a few sultanas later helped bring things back to a reasonable level for overnight.

Another cold morning here, not had a report from my wife on car temperature this morning but according to the forecast it is around -6.  Spent a bit of time defrosting a couple of holes in the ice on the garden pond.  Blackbird was sitting on his breakfast again this morning, maybe he was defrosting it?

Have a good day everyone, @Gwynn hope you get your CH sorted quickly!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Well done @MeeTooTeeTwo . 

5.8 here. Pretty good given that I weakened and had some carbs with dinner which put the levels up to 13.1  2 hours later. Naughty but did away with the wobblies which I had for much for the day. However it seems to have upset my temperature control - sweltering and sweating with the sitting room temperature at a modest 15 degrees. Had a lousy night with poor breathing and shoulder pain. Grannie always said "creaking gates hang longest" but I would like some oil! Hopefully I can have a sensible drug discussion with the GP on 6th January - earliest appointment I have been able to organise.

Everything still frozen here - haven't been out to check the thermometer yet but dog's water bucket took a full boiling kettle.  He just shakes his wolf's double coat and runs about like a happy maniac. He hasn't got central heating but his kennel has more insulation than a house. Horses getting quite grumpy with being kept in but dare not turn them out until it thaws. 

Spent half of yesterday trying to sort out wash basin in bathroom which will not empty. U-bend clear so think it must be frozen in the wall - I'll wait until the thaw before trying again. However the frost cannot explain why the great  hall curtain fell on my head when I attempted to draw it yesterday evening - the wall plugs fell out. Don't fancy trying to carry the big step ladder across the skating rink so fixing it will also have to wait for the thaw. Living alone makes one risk averse.

Beautiful blue sky with thin strips of high cloud (cirrus?). I shall admire it through the windows once I have thawed out the hens.

Have a lovely day everyone - if the met is right it might be warmer on Sunday.


----------



## ColinUK

@MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## ColinUK

6.6 for me this morning. 
Panto this evening. No idea which one as a friend has organised it all and I just have to turn up and enjoy!

Did venture out to the shops yesterday and here’s a pic of the canal by King’s Cross Station nicely frozen.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.4 this morning still have this bad throat and a very deep voice.

Congratulations @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HS.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.0 for me this morning. Did have to treat a hypo during night . Busy day ahead get dog out . Go along farm butchers get meat for weekend. Get back have something to eat then off for food shopping. Highlight of my week . Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me.

With a bit of luck we should be getting near the end of the sub zero lark for a while.

Birds water already re frozen so off outside in a bit 

Have a good day everyone .


----------



## Wannie

Joining @MeeTooTeeTwo with a 5.2 myself this morning at 7am have granddaughters staying for a couple of nights while mummy and daddy are at work, both work for emergency services, and every so often shifts are same. So after breakfast and rushing to get oldest to school and shopping with baby  bg now 5.3!
Discovered late last night I've got a drip on boiler currently on hold trying to get through to insurance company who I have my boiler cover with, constantly distracted by dogs and Sophia.
have a good day everyone


----------



## Bloden

Goood morning.  8.4 here. 

After two days glued to the sofa, I finally left the house this morning - yay! It was icy on the beach. My hands got so cold I was using a filled poo bag as a handwarmer!


----------



## gll

Hey all. 6.7
Finally a reasonable in range waking number  TIR has been shocking for the last few days


----------



## Michael12421

@Wannie


----------



## rebrascora

Well I feel rather like Goldilocks this morning.... In that 2 nights ago I was hypo all night, the next night I was hyper all night and last night was just a perfect, beautiful, flatfish and woke to 5.3. 
Interestingly and totally the reverse of what you would expect..... the night I hypoed I had no evening Levemir, the night I was hyper all night I had injected 2 units and last night I was down to zero Levemir again.
Anyway, in the interests of openness and honesty I am posting all 3 graphs.... so that people can see how variable BG levels can be...

Looks a bit like I died doesn't it  ..... That is the power of exercise! I was back to hauling feed up the hill on foot last night for GGs rather than using the Freelander, hence no evening Levemir.

Many congratulations to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Wannie on your House Specials this morning.

Pleased to hear your levels have come down @Michael12421 You must be very sensitive to insulin to come down from 24 to 4 with 4 units in 4 hours. That is really impressive! Hope you don't drop any lower! Maybe have a biscuit to stabilize things if you haven't already.


----------



## Gwynn

No help available for the central heating. Three recommended contacts tried. Not sure what to do right now.

At least the gas bill will be less


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Another bright dry day.

6.8 this morning after a wake up alrm screeching at 04:15 saying 4.2.  2 JBs and a temp basal for 2 hours.

Good night last night, but no dancing occurred.  All the same jolly Christmas music  was much appreciated.

Off to town for lunch with a girlfriend and a bit of last minute shopping for a gift for1 more friend then I am done.

Sorry to hear about your heating Gwynn... hope you can find some way of sorting it.

Congratulations to @Wannie and @MeeTooTeeTwo on your HSs.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Looks lovely out, all white and Christmassy but I can't bear the cold and I'm out and about more at the moment, family crisis, hospital visiting brrr. 5.6 today, very pleased with that. Losing weight no problem now but not supposed to lose it so fast as can harm liver even more, need to eat more peanuts!


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora 
Thats why, many years ago I rejected the advice given to me by the DN to inject 20 minutes before eating.  I plate up my meal and then inject and eat right away.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> @rebrascora
> Thats why, many years ago I rejected the advice given to me by the DN to inject 20 minutes before eating.  I plate up my meal and then inject and eat right away.


We’re all different!


----------



## Michael12421

Ain't that the truth?


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon, I was up late this morning BS was 7.9
had a bit of a nighttime hypo in the early hours (3.9 @ 2am so was heading low)
took a few glucose tablets, plus got up hit the kitchen for nighttime snacks 

I spoke to GP on the phone yesterday afternoon, he apologised for someone previously not ordering my blood test, its all sorted now and Iv’e been online booked another appointment at the vampires (between Christmas and NewYear) - whilst on the phone to GP, we spoke about another non diabetes related issue which was good.
hopefully I’m back to work on Monday,
having been off as not been sleeping properly recently 
then with this horrible cold I’ve had this week I’ve just been exhausted.    

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Update CH

Maybe I'm a super hero disguised as a mere human...

After thinking lots, looking on utube for help with my central heating problem AND trying (and failing) to get three central heating engineers out to fix it...

I fixed it myself!

The house, having pummeted to 6C is now a balmy 7.5C and rising.

The problem was a frozen external condensate pipe. I simply disconnected it (internally) and put a bucket under the open pipe. Very little water coming out of it thankfully.

It all works just fine again now. Yesss. Happy again. Two gold stars awarded from my friend who exercises with me most days in the afternoons.


----------



## MikeyBikey

MikeyBikey said:


> Good morning! An 8.2 for me. Neither  nor  why can I not put a space before the "!"



Hit a 2.9 pre lunch. I ordered a special 100th birthday card and now cannot find it. Been pulling things out, searching and getting nowhere. This wheelchair business is deeply frustrating especially those stupid piddling wheels at the front. I wanted to finish my cards not turn the house upside down! 

Oh well I can relax on Christmas Day! Just me, two sausages and a sprig of holly.


----------



## goodybags

Gwynn said:


> Update CH
> 
> Maybe I'm a super hero disguised as a mere human...
> 
> After thinking lots, looking on utube for help with my central heating problem AND trying (and failing) to get three central heating engineers out to fix it...
> 
> I fixed it myself!
> 
> The house, having pummeted to 6C is now a balmy 7.5C and rising.
> 
> The problem was a frozen external condensate pipe. I simply disconnected it (internally) and put a bucket under the open pipe. Very little water coming out of it thankfully.
> 
> It all works just fine again now. Yesss. Happy again. Two gold stars awarded from my friend who exercises with me most days in the afternoons.



Glad you got the heating sorted @Gwynn
I was reading your post earlier and was thinking I bet it’s the condensate pipe frozen

on modern (condensing) combi-boilers
the condenate pipe is prone to freezing (if it’s outside) which it often is,

sometimes the plastic condensate pipe will be insulated
and some people have a trace heating wire fitted if the pipe is prone to freezing
here’s some info (if I’ve got the link right)


----------



## freesia

Evening all. It was a 7.1 for me this morning. I'm very late posting today as i onerslept this morning by an hour!! Still, i've finished now for Christmas and can finally have a rest to try and shake off the cold i've had for four weeks now (the Sudafed didn't work so i need to try and get something else) and rest my voice which i've lost for 3 days now. I'm exhausted!!

Congrats to @MeeTooTeeTwo and @Wannie on your HS.
@Michael12421 i'm glad to see your levels have come down, they were scarily high!
@ColinUK enjoy the panto.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - heavy rain, thunder and ightning last night - 6.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.4 for me today


----------



## Lucyr

Sorry i havent posted here much, i've been off work sick with covid/colds for 2 of the last 3 weeks as well as struggling after that discouraging appointment. I then had a stressful day yesterday finding my neighbour had been on the floor for a couple of days and calling an ambulance / finding people i could contact to sort his flat out. Several people it turned out had been concerned about him lately other than me, but it was a sobering reminder that being concerned about someone alone doesnt actually help them, only actions do. Anyway, my mind was busy yesterday and early morning with all that going on.

BG was 17 when i woke up at 4am but down to 10.6 before eating breakfast. I have a busy musical day today with 3 rehearsals, 1 wedding and 1 concert to play in, so will probably aim to keep BG around the 7-10 levels so that it's one less thing to think about


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 7.1

Panto was fun and suitably silly! Mother Goose with Ian McKellen doing his best panto dame!

Talking of Theatre I’ve booked two more trips to Covent Garden so that’s The Barber  of Seville and Turandot added to the list for Q1 2023.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A very low, for me, 4.8. Looking at my Libre graph, I’ve sailed close to the wind all night. At least it means I don’t have to wait my customary 45/60 minutes before I can eat, as I’m starving! 

Pleased to say we’ve had a thaw. Although it’s sleeting now. Still feels cold in the house. 
Busy day ahead, it’s our “works” Christmas party tonight. Our special guests will start arriving at about 10am, one is already here and has been since Monday! Yes, it’s our grandchildren, well they are our sole work now we’ve retired, although voluntary! Then a massive sleepover for all five of them, first time we’ve had them all at the same time! Apparently 10 year old Poppy said to her mum last night, “ I can’t believe Grandma and Gaga are having us all to stay, it’ll be chaos!” She’s not wrong! Is it bedtime yet?  

Have a great day, and if I’m able, I’ll “speak” to you all tomorrow.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg I’m sure you and Brian will love every moment of it!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg I’m sure you and Brian will love every moment of it!


Oh we will, I’m sure, when they’ve gone to bed!  It does mean I’ll miss the Strictly final ( Hamza for the glitter ball) so no spoilers anyone. The sacrifices I make.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.3 which pleases me well enough after a sneaky Ryevita thin and cheese or 2 with cheese yesterday evening. 
My excuse - I was just starting to get ready for bed, pottering about with a last cuppa, wiping down the sink, making sure all standbies were cut off at the mains etc when Taras erupted into the kitchen dripping with water and waving a torch "Hens, pipe - come see". So girded up my loins to find the wretched thing producing a powerful fine spray which was gleefully turning the path to his home into a skating rink. Fortunately I could recall which stop tap so we soon had it isolated until morning. I shall be carrying water to the horses this morning as it isolates the stables too - which is  a less happy thought.

The bathroom drain had given into a final kettle of water at lunch time with that delightful gurgle which gladdens the heart of a home owner  struggling to clear a blockage.  

Even better I had a chance as we put the tools away, required to raise the frozen manhole cover over the stop cock, to introduce Taras to the new electric submeter. He looked a bit startled but immediately said "I pay, I pay" which sounds promising and we have agreed to discuss it today. I don't want him to pay the lot but I can't afford £360 a month! Go halves I think would be fair. 

@Gwynn - well done with fixing CH. 

Have a  good day everyone.


----------



## gll

8.3 and gotta get moving to go see avatar


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.3 here, so close!


Not worthy of a full house special but close enough for this!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

CH holding up just fine. Phew. I found thw whole CH problem very stressful and very cold !!!

Complete white out outside when I got up, almost completely gone now. Must be warming up. Hooray!!!

BG 5.4 which is just fine

Just started putting up the fake Christams tree. Wife says she will sort out the decorations later. Not sure we will actually put the Christmas tree lights on.

Hopefully it will be a quiet stress free day for us today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Bexlee

Very early for me ….morning all. 
7.3. Have a good day.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1
following a full nights sleep (first one in ages)

stay warm and have a great day everybody


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 
It seems to be warming up a bit - outside temp has soared to 0C 
Stay warm and safe everybody.

Dez


----------



## rebrascora

6.8 for me this morning but I needed 2 stacked 2u corrections in the night and a 1.5u correction at bedtime and all because I didn't inject 2 units of Levemir before I went to bed. Not all insulins are created equal it seems. Unfortunately I had a bad anxiety attack last night and climbed into bed early because sleep is my sanctuary. I know that I am so lucky to be able to sleep. I really feel for you @ColinUK, not being able to lose yourself in sleep.
Anyway, it's a new day and hopefully a better one for all of us!

Wow @Lucyr That is a grueling schedule for a fit healthy person, let alone someone who is struggling with a fatigue causing condition and recovering from viruses. Hope you get through it OK. So sorry to hear about your neighbour. It is always a fine line not to overstep the mark with elderly people and their independence but awful to think they were lying there needing help. I hope he is OK.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.2


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora Went to bed about 12:30. Wide awake at 3am. 
Still look fabulous darling!


----------



## Michael12421

@Lily123


----------



## ColinUK

Lily123 said:


> Good morning - 5.2


A well deserved HS!


----------



## Eternal422

4.1 according to the Libre this morning.  Didn’t quite believe that and a BG test was 6.6.  But then I guess with DP the BG could have started rising anyway.  Must try not to drive myself mad constantly checking the Libre as the two will never exactly match.

@Lucyr - your experience with your neighbour must have been tough.  Back in the summer we climbed a neighbour’s fence and searched his house as the patio doors were open and his dog was crying.  Neither us or another neighbour had seen him for days and we were all worried.  It was horrible going from room to room not sure of what I what find.  Luckily it all turned out ok (and a little funny).  Another neighbour was looking after his dog, gone round to let the dog out and then gone out himself for longer than planned.  The “missing” neighbour was away on holiday!

@Lily123 - congratulations on your HS!

@eggyg - enjoy your works do!

@ColinUK - glad you enjoyed last night’s panto!  Envious of your booking for Turandot, would love to see that!

Visiting day for us today, seeing some friends and then my parents whilst my wife goes to a Christmas party at the Children’s home where she is manager.  I’ve been in the past, but since the pandemic they no longer invite other people, but as there are now a couple of cases of Covid I’m happy not to go!

Pond has quite thick ice now, I’m managing to keep a couple of holes in it and hoping the fish are hibernating and ok underneath!  Roll on the thaw!

Stay warm and have a good day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

@Eternal422 There’s quite a lot of availability still so treat yourself! 



			https://www.roh.org.uk/tickets-and-events/turandot-by-andrei-serban-details


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

very cold, frosty and icy here still, just watched a car being pushed across the ice as it keep sliding backwards.

6.8 for me still have this throat problem, so plenty of warm drinks again today, along with wrapping more presents, done about a third and finishing the last of the Christmas cakes. Will probably do wrapping while watching the Strictly final.

@Lily123 - congratulations on your HS.

@rebrascora - sorry to hear about your bad anxiety attack, but pleased you are able to sleep.

I was hoping to walk to the small town near me to pop into Card Factory and Costa Coffee, but  the pavements still too icy.  I would ask hubby to take me to the big shopping centre after work, but he started at 6am on a 12 hr shift so will let him rest.  The big shopping centre is walkable as well, but if I only want a couple of bits and if I can get them in the small town centre I prefer to do that.

Have a. Ice Saturday everyone, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Pattidevans

ColinUK said:


> A well deserved HS!
> 
> View attachment 23349


Hi Colin, we saw lots of houses like that in Cais Cais in Portugal.  As I said to Julian "4 beds and delusions of grandeur"  In France we saw several houses with circular towers on the corner.. by then we reduced the saying to simply "delusions"


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Raining here so has to be warmer right? Tell that to my frozen tootsies. Agh.  5.4 for me this morning and lost another pound over night. Need to slow it down, never thought I'd be saying that! I'm in the 13s now, never known since I was 22! :O Hope it's coz I'm being healthy and not coz I'm on the way out.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.3 for me this fine sunny morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all... bit grey with some threatening cloud.  No doubt it will rain at some point.

7.0 this morning after another 4.1 in the night. That was at 05:30 and I've not really slept since.

Been a busy week, been out socialising every day except Mon... out again later.  We've been invited to a cheese and port party tomorrow, but buses into town are rare as hen's teeth on a Sunday and taxis are expensive, so I think we'll give that one a miss!

@Lily123 - Congrats on the HS.

@eggyg have a fab works do!

@Lucyr I had wondered if you were OK as you hadn't been posting.  Sorry to hear about your neighbour, it must have been horrible for them and very stressful for you.  Don't push yourself too hard today and undo any recuperation.

@rebrascora, just HUGS

@Grannylorraine stay warm and forget about going out in the horrible cold.

Have a good day all.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a 6.8 for me.

Was expecting a higher reading as yesterday was one of those days. The unshiftable hypo finally shifted and wouldn't stop shifting. In double figures all be evening which is most unlike me.

Anyway a bright and breezy day out there.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.1 for me this morning. Busy day ahead. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.3 this morning. Bit of a sore throat so did another covid test to check and still negative. Probably having a fairly quiet day but might go for a walk, and take the car to get some petrol


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oh, and I need to take some rubbish to the tip because my main bin hasn't been emptied for 3 weeks (was meant to be done yesterday but latest update is Monday at the earliest) so I've nowhere to put the full bag that would be safe from foxes


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.7 for me. Had to get up early as hairdresser came to give a quick trim then a late breakfast and a walk to the chemist to get something for the cough and blocked nose. I'm so sick of feeling ill now. Hopefully over the next two weeks i can rest more and shake it off.

@Lily123 Congrats on the HS

Stay warm everybody, its still freezing out there.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Hello everyone. 5'2! I expect a nice house 

For the past weeks, Friday and Saturday nights in the hotel where I work have been busy with party dinners and dance, all sort of events. Last night was a gay "bear" community, there was some interesting outfits and a drag queen. I really wanted to work in this event but was sent to our plain old restaurant for the first half of the shift.

The other highlight of the night is we received a Christmas box from the company. This year it's from Waitrose, which I was excited about as I don't have one anywhere near me. The contents? Not diabetic friendly, except for a bag of assorted nuts: tree shaped tortilla chips, shortbread with cranberries, mince pie flavoured fudge, Stollen, lebkuchen and a bottle of mulled wine. I do eat sweets but none of those are my favourite. Never tried Stollen but doesn't look like something I will enjoy. I love the fancy coordinated packaging, tho. And at least the mulled wine makes me happier than last year bottle of Prosecco, which is still unopened! 

With this and the Spanish products my parents brought me recently, I have a good Christmas stash. I'd like to see what they have in M&S as well, not that I need any more but they usually have interesting seasonal products and it feels like a little luxury.


----------



## Michael12421

@Elenka_HM 


Congratulations


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @Elenka_HM


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 5.4


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I like the people on this forum. Friendly, kind, patient, helpful, uplifting...

BG 5.0  (I  am sure it meant 5.2, probably a worn out battery !  )

The Chistmas tree and decorations are up at last thanks to my wife yesterday evening. I spent my time making the lemon and parsley stuffing (minus the eggs) which is now in the freezer waiting for Christmas day. It takes ages to make the stuffing but it is well worth it.

Today, if it is not too icy, church and then hopefully a walk with my friend

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 6.2 today and I’m still in bed! No, the kids haven’t all become angels and having a lie in. Mr Eggy is up with them as I can’t get up! 

Had an incident yesterday morning. I stupidly fell down the last couple of stairs whilst carrying an airbed! My ankle twisted underneath me, absolute agony! Of all the days. Thought it was a sprain and I’d be fine in a few minutes. Not the case I’m afraid, I can’t weight bear on it. Possible ligament tear I thought ? Poor Mr Eggy had to do everything whilst I laid with my foot elevated with a bag of frozen peas! The kids were great and helped us both, except Zara of course who just kept banging into my ankle! A pair of crutches were dragged out of the shed ( metatarsal break, daughter no:3) but I can’t get the hang of them. So have bumped down the stairs on my bum and crawled back up and just generally hopped holding onto door frames, husbands and large grandchildren! Two visits to loo through the night seemed a bit easier, lots of rest perhaps and I was able to bear a bit weight, albeit gingerly. But I’m lying in bed as long as possible as it’s exhausting trying to get around! Still swollen but no bruising  appearing,  I think I’ll survive as I’m  thinking now it’s just a bad sprain. But it’s so frustrating!   

Have a good day everyone. 

Photo of injured ankle. The grandkids ( couldn’t get them all to look/and or smile at the camera, and Mr Eggy’s wonderful spread.


----------



## Wannie

Good morning 5.1 for me, 

@eggyg hope the ankle heals quickly, grandchildren are gorgeous, hope they enjoyed their meal looks lovely.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  11.4 here - still full of this pesky cold, getting better tho.

Wow, it’s wild out there - wet n windy. A quiet Sunday awaits...once we’ve walked the dogs (they’re so insistent!).

Aw, @eggyg poor you. I hope it’s just a sprain. Lovely pic of the grandkids.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.5 on waking about an hour ago
@eggyg hope the ankle is ok  take care of it

have a good day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 4.0 for me. @eggyg i hope the ankle is ok.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, another near miss. Maybe a garden shed special?
Ouch, @eggyg , not what you want to happen at any time of year, but especially not just before Christmas.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Much warmer here but somebody said snow! Still hospital visiting so keeping an eye on the weather. Why is hospital visiting so expensive.  5.6 for me today. That's at least three days consistent 5s yay. I put weight on today and that's fine by me, it's all the peanuts.  Weight for this week then 13st 9.8lb yay. 

@eggyg what is that in the smiley face tray? I want to eat it nom. Hope you ankle is better soon. Photos are fab.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm a bit late to the party today with a 5.6  
Glad to see it's raining and the temperature is a positivly tropical 4C.

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

No sunshine today but fingers crossed it will appear soon.
It was a 5.4 for me today at 8.15,


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.6


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning everyone!  4.1 this morning.

The Libre has been reading lower than BG by about 2.  For me this is unusual as previous sensors have been pretty close to BG.  Then I remembered that I hadn’t had much to drink all day yesterday as we were out all day and ended up not having much to drink, in fact I just had a couple of coffees all day which is very little for me.  I seem to remember people saying that the Libre does read low if your hydration is poor.  So I’m going to have a normal day of drinking today and see if the readings start to get closer to BG.  I really don’t want to go down the rabbit hole of continually testing and worrying that the Libre readings are inaccurate.  Worse if I start trying to head off hypos when my BG isn’t actually as low as the Libre says!

@eggyg - lovely pictures of your Grandchildren and a lovely spread of food!  Sorry to hear about your ankle, hopefully it will get better quickly and not spoil your works do!

It’s started sleeting here just now and the patch of ice on the pond I have been melting each day was much easier to melt this morning, so hopefully it is getting a bit warmer.

Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing!


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Could have been worse as we were out to dinner last night and I completely avoided my past favourite pudding at this particular restaurant of a sharing Apple Tartin. Only drank fizzy water but did have one piece of bread. Been a bit AWOL these last couple of weeks.  Went for a check-up at Churchill (year since surgery) and was referred for a CT scan which I had only 5 days later.  I'm a bit worried as I was going to have a telephone call to discuss but a face to face appointment came through for late January. I emailed his PA saying I was fine with a telephone call but another face to face appointment came through instead for 9am this coming Friday (my son's birthday). So keeping everything crossed that he just wants to reassure me. I'm sad to see the back of the cold snap as it felt so lovely and Christmassy, but obviously it's better all round for people and lessens the risk of injuries. @eggyg have you got any arnica? I frequently turn my ankle and find it really helps if I take it quite a few times early on. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, of sorts...

Gale force winds, spitting rain, skating rink yard and almost no water pressure - just dribbling. Staggered round to check for obvious leaks but none apparent. Rang neighbours - it seems to be a burst main from yesterday as yet unfixed so images of my water meter spinning like a vortex are assuaged. 
BG 5.6, wood burner blazing away, animals fed, looks like a good day to stay in with a book.

@eggyg Hope the ankle better soon.

Have a happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.5 for me 

First job of the day will be to make a big pan of Bigos which will do us a couple of days.

Will probably end up watching the World Cup final this aft 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 and still icy outside, but apparently the temperature is going to rise a bit today, so hoping it finally goes .  throat is still not right but not as bad as it was.  Got all my cakes finished yesterday, now need to box them up and get them delivered/ collected.  

@eggyg - photos are great, except your poos ankle, hope it starts healing quickly.


----------



## Fagor

8.6 . Gets a  as best reading for a few days, down from 13.3 (and 3 units QA) before bed .
Started new cartridge, wondering if last few were past their best (issued April, should still be Ok as stored in fridge). Yesterday pm shot up to ~15 mid afternoon for no obvious reason.
And should have taken my own advice and been careful - slipped on ice (didn't fall, foot only moved about 15") and feels like tore or stretched something. Bit better today so long as walk slowly and take walking pole.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 5.5 for me this morning. Nice straight line all-night 95% in range You watch by end of the day after the gremlins strike be down to 17% Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## eggyg

zippyjojo said:


> Morning all. 8.2 for me today. Could have been worse as we were out to dinner last night and I completely avoided my past favourite pudding at this particular restaurant of a sharing Apple Tartin. Only drank fizzy water but did have one piece of bread. Been a bit AWOL these last couple of weeks.  Went for a check-up at Churchill (year since surgery) and was referred for a CT scan which I had only 5 days later.  I'm a bit worried as I was going to have a telephone call to discuss but a face to face appointment came through for late January. I emailed his PA saying I was fine with a telephone call but another face to face appointment came through instead for 9am this coming Friday (my son's birthday). So keeping everything crossed that he just wants to reassure me. I'm sad to see the back of the cold snap as it felt so lovely and Christmassy, but obviously it's better all round for people and lessens the risk of injuries. @eggyg have you got any arnica? I frequently turn my ankle and find it really helps if I take it quite a few times early on. Have a good day everyone xxx


I do have some arnica actually. Good call, completely forgot about it. I’ll send one my minions to get it out of the first aid drawer. Thanks. 
I’m sure if anytime was untoward with your scan they would have been in touch earlier. I was the same, had various scans, MRI, CT, endoscopy and colonoscopy because of pains/niggles and all was well as expected. Good luck.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 4'7.

Yesterday I tried keeping my Libre reader in the uniform pocket. It's clearly not big enough, I accidentally dropped (and kicked) it more than once. It reminds me of the old Nokia phones, as it seems pretty indestructible lol. But I will take better care of it from now on. The pocket is just enough for a pack of Dextrose tabs, which by the way I found in a tropical flavour and it's almost dangerous for the nice taste.


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> No help available for the central heating. Three recommended contacts tried. Not sure what to do right now.
> 
> At least the gas bill will be less


You are right there, just looked at our smart meter, showing £77 this week and still one day to go. Not sure what we can do other than freeze to death. We can't take our money with us so have resigned ourselves and it is what it is.


----------



## ColinUK

@eggyg here’s hoping that RICE gets to work on your ankle pronto and you’re up in your feet again soon. 
And I’m another advocate for arnica here. 

Not bothering to test today. I feel like a day off and I can feel the onset of a cold complete with raised glands and a slightly blocked ear. So it’ll be elevated if I checked BG. 
It’s also the first day of Chanukah today and the traditional foods for this eight day festival are basically anything fried but traditionally it’s potato latkes or good old tradition doughnuts. 

Never one to eschew my Jewish heritage I’ve already had two mini doughnuts today as I’m sure they work like Yiddishe antibiotics so you have to take two twice daily or something for full effectiveness. 

Lunch wasn’t going to be anything other than poached salmon and broccoli but just been invited to the folks for a last minute celebratory meal with some distant cousins who I’ve not seen in yonks. 

For this really last minute thing mum’s knocked together fried fish and latkes (these ones aren’t potato but just like little deep fried savory dough balls), salt beef and potato latkes (which are similar in a way to rosti but more delicious), and she’s made a pancake layer cake thing (one of those gâteaux made of layer upon layer of crepe sandwiched with a creamy filling of some sort (in this case it won’t actually be cream as she won’t serve milk and meat together) and sweet latkes (similar to the ones with the fried fish but with a bit of cinnamon in the batter and then hot rolled in icing sugar). 

So everything other than the salt beef will be fried. And delicious. 

See you all on the other side.


----------



## rebrascora

6.1 for me this morning but I got frustrated with my levels last night after a day of stacked corrections battling to keep levels in range and I ended up getting heavy handed with the insulin at bedtime which resulted in a bit of red on my graph at 5am requiring 4 JBs to fix. To be honest, whilst I know the hypos are not good, I find them so much less frustrating than higher levels which refuse to respond to corrections.

@eggyg So sorry to hear that you have turned your ankle Elaine and absolutely rotten timing! Quite ironic when you think of all the snow and ice outside and you injure it in the house.  Hope it heals quickly but you will need to be protective of it for quite a while. Sprains take ages to fully recover. Arnica is a good call.

@Elenka_HM and @Lily123 Congrats on your House Specials yesterday.

@zippyjojo Sorry to read that you are worried about the results of your scan, with your appointment being brought forwards. It has happened before here on the forum where people have had good news on such occasions and I am sure the consultants don't realize how scary it appears to the patient, but I suppose you can't blame them for wanting to give people good news in person.... it must give them a lift as well as the patient, so it's maybe just the consultant giving themselves a psychological boost as well as putting your mind at rest for Christmas, so try not to worry.... easier said than done I know.   

@Ditto Jan I can't believe you are getting such fabulous readings. Absolutely delighted for you. Hope your relative in hospital recovers quickly and do be careful on those slippery pavements.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.. stormy, wet and wild, raging around the house.  I am not going out in this!  Instead I am going to have a cooked brunch and prepare a lovely roast lamb dinner for tonight, with roast potatoes, parmesan parsnips, braised peas and courgettes, then settle into catching up with some emails.

6.0 this morning with a nice flat line.  I consider that as a real win given that I made king prawn and asparagus risotto last night.  It took a bit longer than I recalled but Julian said "it was definitely worth waiting for".  Coming from he who professes to dislike risotto that is high praise!  LOL!

@eggyg keep the weight off that ankle and let them all wait on you.... you deserve it after all you do for them.  Though I think they look like a lovely bunch!

@Elenka_HM congrats on the HS.  Pity you couldn't work the gay bear dinner, sounded like fun!  I love anything outrageous like that.


khskel said:


> First job of the day will be to make a big pan of Bigos which will do us a couple of days


I had to look Bigos up.  Looks absolutely amazing, will have to try that after Xmas!

@zippyjojo fingers crossed for some good news for you.

Have a cosy day all and stay warm.


----------



## Lucyr

9.6 this morning

Had a great but very busy day yesterday, wedding and concert playing both went great and music sounded amazing in the venue

Was exhausted though as I overslept and missed the entire rehearsal and service this morning. Supposed to be playing carols this afternoon but off to meet a friend for a coffee instead as worn out


----------



## Bexlee

A late report after an early morning 3.9 and falling fast…..while negotiating a none understanding at all of diabetes security check person at St Pancras station at 645am. 

Hope the ankle gets better soon @eggyg  - should you maybe get it X-rayed ? 

Take care all.


----------



## gll

Hey all 12.8.
Avatar yesterday was fantastic but a complete nightmare getting to and from the bus station with all the ice about. I'm very glad my son came with us too as he was being super helpful with helping the kiddo with a dodgy knee to navigate the paths.
Managed to get the last few presents while we were in town and only a couple of stocking fillers left to pick up and an amazon delivery coming today with one other gift.

Was a very long day and I hadn't slept much the night before so crashed out early evening but woke up to basal at 9pm and couldn't fall back asleep but was still very tired.
Decided at about 2am to make dinner which I had missed which was some fresh pasta so split the bolus for it. Set an alarm on alexa to do the other half of it 90 mins later and by my waking today you can probably assume correctly that I fell asleep and missed the 2nd part of it.

Correction is in and I'm sat with a coffee contemplating doing some wrapping and maybe planning out Christmas food shopping lists.

Hugs to all, esp those who have been in the wars today and/or are feeling rubbish x


----------



## Brianson

I went to bed about 5 hours after eating with a 6.2 and woke up with a 7.2. How? Why does that happen? I then went for a walk for 40 mins (no breakfast or coffee etc) and it dropped to 6.4. 
I just don’t understand it, so how can I learn to manage it.


----------



## rebrascora

Brianson said:


> I went to bed about 5 hours after eating with a 6.2 and woke up with a 7.2. How? Why does that happen? I then went for a walk for 40 mins (no breakfast or coffee etc) and it dropped to 6.4.
> I just don’t understand it, so how can I learn to manage it.


6.2 to 7.2 overnight is perfectly acceptable. A rise in BG before you wake up or get up is usually due to Dawn Phenomenon, where the liver increases it's output of glucose to give you energy for the day ahead. It is believed to date back to prehistoric times when we had to hunt or gather our irst meal of the day which takes a lot more energy than walking into the kitchen and opening the fridge or cupboards. A 1mmol rise is an absolute trifle in the scheme of things so definitely nothing to get concerned about. Indeed, despite reading to one decimal place, your BG meter is only really accurate to within about 1 mmol so your evening reading could easily be nearer 7 than it looks. 
There are also something like 42 factors which affect BG levels many of which are out or our control. Food exercise (as you saw when your levels came down after a 40 mins walk) and medication are the 3 main players but how well or poorly or long you slept, hormones, stress including that from bad dreams, ambient temperature... all affect your levels day and night. If you think 1 mmol difference is bad you would never cope with Type 1 diabetes where levels can fluctuate much more dramatically, so I can assure you 1mmol is really negligible, but you could work on lowering your bedtime reading to potentially help lower your waking reading a bit more.


----------



## freesia

@khskel i had to look up Bigos, sounds lovely.

@ColinUK your mums food sounds amazing! Have a good time.


----------



## Brianson

rebrascora said:


> 6.2 to 7.2 overnight is perfectly acceptable. A rise in BG before you wake up or get up is usually due to Dawn Phenomenon, where the liver increases it's output of glucose to give you energy for the day ahead. It is believed to date back to prehistoric times when we had to hunt or gather our irst meal of the day which takes a lot more energy than walking into the kitchen and opening the fridge or cupboards. A 1mmol rise is an absolute trifle in the scheme of things so definitely nothing to get concerned about. Indeed, despite reading to one decimal place, your BG meter is only really accurate to within about 1 mmol so your evening reading could easily be nearer 7 than it looks.
> There are also something like 42 factors which affect BG levels many of which are out or our control. Food exercise (as you saw when your levels came down after a 40 mins walk) and medication are the 3 main players but how well or poorly or long you slept, hormones, stress including that from bad dreams, ambient temperature... all affect your levels day and night. If you think 1 mmol difference is bad you would never cope with Type 1 diabetes where levels can fluctuate much more dramatically, so I can assure you 1mmol is really negligible, but you could work on lowering your bedtime reading to potentially help lower your waking reading a bit more.


Thank you so much for the explanation. It definitely helps me understand what’s happened. I guess I’m still looking for the easy answers but I’m now coming to terms with how the human body is too complex for that. I will continue to educate myself and learn from you lovely people.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> @eggyg here’s hoping that RICE gets to work on your ankle pronto and you’re up in your feet again soon.
> And I’m another advocate for arnica here.
> 
> Not bothering to test today. I feel like a day off and I can feel the onset of a cold complete with raised glands and a slightly blocked ear. So it’ll be elevated if I checked BG.
> It’s also the first day of Chanukah today and the traditional foods for this eight day festival are basically anything fried but traditionally it’s potato latkes or good old tradition doughnuts.
> 
> Never one to eschew my Jewish heritage I’ve already had two mini doughnuts today as I’m sure they work like Yiddishe antibiotics so you have to take two twice daily or something for full effectiveness.
> 
> Lunch wasn’t going to be anything other than poached salmon and broccoli but just been invited to the folks for a last minute celebratory meal with some distant cousins who I’ve not seen in yonks.
> 
> For this really last minute thing mum’s knocked together fried fish and latkes (these ones aren’t potato but just like little deep fried savory dough balls), salt beef and potato latkes (which are similar in a way to rosti but more delicious), and she’s made a pancake layer cake thing (one of those gâteaux made of layer upon layer of crepe sandwiched with a creamy filling of some sort (in this case it won’t actually be cream as she won’t serve milk and meat together) and sweet latkes (similar to the ones with the fried fish but with a bit of cinnamon in the batter and then hot rolled in icing sugar).
> 
> So everything other than the salt beef will be fried. And delicious.
> 
> See you all on the other side.


Happy Chanukah. Enjoy your meal at your parents. Latkes sound absolutely delicious. TBF any thing potatoey fried is delicious. Yummy.


----------



## eggyg

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Kids have all gone home! Currently lying on sofa, foot elevated, arnica applied. Bruising coming out now and is more swollen today. I haven’t really been resting as much as I should. That’s it, child free until Friday. Going to give it another couple of days and if no improvement may venture to A&E, not that I really want to. Would I be able to walk on ( albeit on tiptoes) it if it was broken? I can wriggle my toes too!


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.3 this morning and that was after rushing to get my shower first.

@eggyg with some fractures it is possible to use a limb, so although that makes it less likely to be fractured it can't absolutely exclude it.


----------



## freesia

@eggyg it might be worth getting it x-rayed to be on the safe side, especially if you can't put much weight on it.


----------



## Leadinglights

I think it would be wise to get it X-rayed, even if it is not fractured they could give you a support boot or strapping to help.


----------



## eggyg

Thanks folks. It seems to be swelling more. More lower leg is also swollen. I’m going to call 111 tomorrow and ask their advice.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Thanks folks. It seems to be swelling more. More lower leg is also swollen. I’m going to call 111 tomorrow and ask their advice.


That looks nasty, I would keep on with the ice and even alternate warm and cold which is what I was advised with my knee.
It is a good job you have some crutches. But it certainly looks as if you should get it checked at A & E.


----------



## gll

@eggyg my vote is a&e to get it x-rayed


----------



## 42istheanswer

Unless you have a Walk In Centre that has an x-ray facility. I find that can be quicker even when A&Es aren't struggling as much as they are now.

NHS 111 has an online option too by the way, if the algorithm thinks you need to go to A&E you may even be able to book an appointment which may speed up being seen. If there is a Walk In Centre with x-ray facility then it will also know that so may suggest that.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.0 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg.
Do take care and if you can arrange it get an x-ray.
This morning I am 3.7


----------



## Gwynn

Good morniing everyone.

I seem to have succumed to a cold. Not too bad though. First one in years. Oddly my temperature, BP, pulse and BG are all normal.

BG 5.4
Temp 36.3
Pulse 70 (you could argue that this is high for me)
BP 119/69

Today. Some food shopping possibly, not too fussed. A walk with my friend. Rest and recovery from this cold.

Yesterday was treacherous walking back from church. I was convinced all the ice would have gone by the end of the service. WRONG!!!!!

Have a great, warmer day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all.5.3 on this mild day. 10 degrees already.

Up early as my foot is in agony. Had some painkillers an hour ago but they haven’t kicked in yet so got up. I’m aching all over today, side of my knee, back and elbow! Obviously banged those as I clattered down. I feel such a fool, and feel guilty for even considering going to A&E and bothering the already overstretched NHS. But I think you’re all right, I need to go, if I don’t I’m worried I’ll do irreversible damage to it. I’m a woman of post menopausal age, my bones are already probably weak. The thought of not being able to go walking doesn’t bear thinking about. Unfortunately, we don’t have any walk in type clinics and only one hospital. It’ll be a long day, that’s putting me off too, but at least it’s not a Saturday night just before Christmas! Better pack some sandwiches. 
Spookily enough, I was in hospital exactly 15 years ago today. At this precise time I was being prepped for surgery, I’d gone in the night before, to remove two thirds of my pancreas and all of my spleen. It just seems like yesterday, I can remember it very clearly and can picture the room where I was given an epidural, that was for pain relief when I woke up from the op. It didn’t work, they put it in too high. But I’m still here and still bothering the NHS! 

Have a great day, hopefully all the ice has gone where you are.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 12.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.1 today 
ate a few things I shouldn’t have whilst glued to the football yesterday evening. 

@eggyg good to hear your planning to go to A&E a wise move - hope your not there all day, 
but seeing the photo you posted yesterday you definitely need the injured ankle looked at.

it was about 25 yrs ago I injured my ankle (which never really healed properly) and here I am now with arthr in that ankle, I’m told it’s related back to that injury not healing properly and now on a list for surgery.

back to work today for me having just had a few days off 
Have a good day all


----------



## ColinUK

7 on the nose this morning. 

@eggyg Hopefully it’s nothing more than something that can be sorted by care and time.


----------



## eggyg

goodybags said:


> Good morning 7.1 today
> ate a few things I shouldn’t have whilst glued to the football yesterday evening.
> 
> @eggyg good to hear your planning to go to A&E a wise move - hope your not there all day,
> but seeing the photo you posted yesterday you definitely need the injured ankle looked at.
> 
> it was about 25 yrs ago I injured my ankle (which never really healed properly) and here I am now with arthr in that ankle, I’m told it’s related back to that injury not healing properly and now on a list for surgery.
> 
> back to work today for me having just had a few days off
> Have a good day all


That’s what I’m worried about, not healing properly and causing trouble later in life. I’ve been on 111 online and they’ve suggested going to A&E, so I’ll be off there later.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 7 on the nose this morning.
> 
> @eggyg Hopefully it’s nothing more than something that can be sorted by care and time.


Hopefully Colin, probably a bog standard sprain, but at least I’ll know for certain and go forward accordingly.


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 this morning.

Having given up on sensor #13 this new one (#14) is much more accurate.  Already (within its first 24 hours) I have a 5.9 against a BG of 6.4, so I’m happy with that.  #13 was between 2 and 3 lower than BG, which for me is unusual and I just couldn’t cope with that!  I know they will never match and fully understand the lag, especially when BG is rising or falling, but it just never got within a reasonable margin.  I’ve contacted Abbott with example comparison readings to see if they are up for replacing it, but as I have a couple in hand plus another couple on prescription today I’m not stressed over getting a replacement.

@eggyg - I do hope you just have a sprain and all will be ok and resolve quickly for you.  Hopefully A&E won’t be too horrendous for you and the wait won’t be all day!

Pleased to see the snow and ice gone after rain yesterday. No more melting the pond ice!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.4 here. Wet and windy outside, and mild, I always think it’s really odd when the temperature goes up during the night instead of down.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 3.4, oooopps!! The alarms on my sensor seem to have stopped working. Its got to be changed Thursday so hopefully the new one will be ok.

@eggyg, let us know how you get on at A&E. I hope the wait isn't too long and your ankle is ok.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me this morning and back to reasonable temperatures. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.7 here.

Nothing much planned today. I’ve got a curtain that needs shortening, so I’ll do that while listening to the radio. I can’t believe you went to work with this cold @freesia - you deserve a proper rest (and a medal)!

Good luck today @eggyg - I hope it’s just a nasty sprain.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Morning all.5.3 on this mild day. 10 degrees already.
> 
> Up early as my foot is in agony. Had some painkillers an hour ago but they haven’t kicked in yet so got up. I’m aching all over today, side of my knee, back and elbow! Obviously banged those as I clattered down. I feel such a fool, and feel guilty for even considering going to A&E and bothering the already overstretched NHS. But I think you’re all right, I need to go, if I don’t I’m worried I’ll do irreversible damage to it. I’m a woman of post menopausal age, my bones are already probably weak. The thought of not being able to go walking doesn’t bear thinking about. Unfortunately, we don’t have any walk in type clinics and only one hospital. It’ll be a long day, that’s putting me off too, but at least it’s not a Saturday night just before Christmas! Better pack some sandwiches.
> Spookily enough, I was in hospital exactly 15 years ago today. At this precise time I was being prepped for surgery, I’d gone in the night before, to remove two thirds of my pancreas and all of my spleen. It just seems like yesterday, I can remember it very clearly and can picture the room where I was given an epidural, that was for pain relief when I woke up from the op. It didn’t work, they put it in too high. But I’m still here and still bothering the NHS!
> 
> Have a great day, hopefully all the ice has gone where you are.


If you emphasise that you are diabetic then they may fast track you.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> If you emphasise that you are diabetic then they may fast track you.


Good call. Managed to have a shower so will be going very soon. Snacks, insulin and book packed!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.1 this morning after a pizza last night.  Got all the cakes boxed up and all the presents wrapped.  Finally the snow and ice has gone off of my car, which is good as I am taking mum to the crematorium today, as it would have been dad’s 88th birthday today.  Then going into the town for the few bits I need. 

@eggyg - I think you are making the right decision to go and get it checked out, hope you don’t have to wait too long to be seen and it turns out to be a sprain, love that you are going prepared with sandwiches good idea.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5 today - which is good given I had next to no sleep. 

Yesterdays restful book reading didn't happen - much running about setting up an emergency water supply did as the mains have burst near the source so much of Ceredigion is without a supply. Dwr Cymru delivering water to Llandysul church where, according to my splendid neighbours, some people were behaving irresponsibly and taking much more than their fair share of bottled water and also scattering stuff about. Notwithstanding that they managed to get water by driving down twice for Taras and themselves  - on the first occasion getting a mere 2 bottles and none for themselves - a feat achieved by claiming I was bed ridden! This since I had been setting up a 1000L tank under the barn gutters to supply the GGs and a gorilla bucket by the house to flush the loo made us giggle a bit. Mind you if I have to carry water to the animals much longer they may be right - it is not amusing to have no automatic water delivery with 3 thirsts to supply. 25 lb plus each bucket full - ouch. 
Still I am  much luckier than most as I have the stockpot on the woodburner so I can have hot water for a wash, even if it is only on the bits that show. Also my neighbours are downright brilliant and I am proud of young Alex who has been checking on and provisioning OAPs on his estate. Carla also deserves grateful recognition for bring in food from Aldi's where she works. 
Today 48 kn gales with heavy rain to come - since the gutters provided 750L overnight I think Noah's flood is expected.
Dwr Cymru promised mains back on by midnight but it didn't happen and local scuttlebutt is for it not to be on until Tuesday night if then. Nipping down to Boots for my prescription before it gets worse - at least the ice is gone.
@eggyg Much relieved to see that you are heading off for an X-ray. Hope it is just a sprain but essential you get it checked.
@ColinUK May I borrow your Mother? That feast sounds like an excellent reason to abandon diabetes care for several days. I am drooling.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 6.4 for me this morning.

And all the snow has finally gone after the rain overnight - and it’s 13.1c, a positive heatwave.or wot…..


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg Good luck. Hope you don't have a long wait and your injury isn't serious.


----------



## Wannie

5.1 this morning at 8am still on phone to home emergency services regarding boiler that is dripping, still have heating and hot water though, fingers crossed. spent hours on hold, filled in online form but haven't heard anything from them since 12.31 yesterday morning, don't expect it to be a priority as there are people without heating and water but expect to be kept informed grrrr!!!
@eggyg glad you're going to a&e to get your ankle checked out, hopefully its just a sprain and hopefully you won't be there all day keep us informed 
@ColinUK your mum's food sounds delicious 
have a good day everyone


----------



## khskel

Morning all and a slightly dodgy 8.1 for me although that will probably equal something in the mid 6s on a finger test. 

Mild breeze out and no ice for a change.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 5.3 for me, just missed a house!  That was after M&S lust too, succumbed to half a quiche and will be having another wedge today and then it's gone if brother has the other wedge. I luvs M&S food.


----------



## rebrascora

8.6 for me this morning but been in double figures a lot of the night.
Good luck @eggyg. Might be quicker to drive over here and go to Shotley Bridge "walk in" centre. They can deal with anything below the knee and do x-rays and they are usually pretty quiet with just one or two patients waiting to be seen.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 4.6 for me this morning. Woke up and all the snow had disappeared Good day yesterday. At one point 98 % in range. Then a hypo mid afternoon. Was only a 3.8 but knocked levels down. Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - much the same as yesterday, wet and wild.

6.3 with an astonishingly flat line overnight.  I'll count that as a success after roast potatoes, parsnips and peas for dinner.

Was going to go shopping to top up veg this afternoon but have just realised I have a phone appointment with the surgery pharmacist to review my meds at 3pm.  BAH... that ruins my afternoon, though it's long overdue.

@eggyg, good luck, keeping my fingers crossed that it is merely  a sprain.  Good luck.

@TinaD you really do have my sympathies with your water problems.  Not nice at all in this filthy weather.

@ColinUK your mother's food sounds amazing!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 8.6 for me this morning but been in double figures a lot of the night.
> Good luck @eggyg. Might be quicker to drive over here and go to Shotley Bridge "walk in" centre. They can deal with anything below the knee and do x-rays and they are usually pretty quiet with just one or two patients waiting to be seen.


Wish I’d known that. It’s packed in A&E. Been triaged, asked what happened said we’ll request an X-ray, there’s a long wait! I’ve sent Mr Eggy home. In for the long haul I think.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good day, everyone. 5'8.

Tonight we have the company Christmas party. Excited about the free dinner and the occasion to wear a nice dress and feel all special. I don't usually wear makeup but want to do today. There will also be music to dance, which I love, and cheap drinks. I want to make the most of it but have to behave, as managers will be around  Diabetes wise I'm happy to have the Libre to keep an eye on BGs, the sensor is going to be visible so I wonder if I'll get any questions. Not worried, I'd just be tempted to give a silly answer and see the reaction.   



Ditto said:


> I luvs M&S food.


Mee too! I like to pop in when I visit my friends in a city. Actually yesterday was one of this times and my friend seems to find it funny, she was telling another friend that I always buy some food when I go. What can I do, I have a fine taste and there's no fancy supermarket in my town! 

So, it was a good day. Mainly because I got to see this friend, who is moving to Australia soon, and had a good laugh and lot of chat in my native language. Sometimes one forgets how different it is. And as a little extra, I had just enough time for a little trip to M&S and picked a few bits for Christmas. I had 3 different sweet treats in my basket but was reasonable and picked just one, plus a savoury snack, marcona almonds and biscuits for cheese. I've bought similar looking biscuits before from Lidl and was wondering if it was worth paying the extra, but I don't think I'll fancy a trip to Lidl this week and I wanted them to go with some pate and cheese I already bought (in Lidl, btw ). So we will see if they taste better or is only fancy packaging.


----------



## eggyg

Update.
X-ray done, not broken, phew! They’re going to strap it up and I’ve to rest for another 3/4 days, ice, elevation etc. Just waiting outside fracture clinic. Shouldn’t be too long. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> Update.
> X-ray done, not broken, phew! They’re going to strap it up and I’ve to rest for another 3/4 days, ice, elevation etc. Just waiting outside fracture clinic. Shouldn’t be too long. Could have been a lot worse.


Good news its not broken @eggyg. Now make sure Mr Eggy and your grandchildren run around after you.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Update.
> X-ray done, not broken, phew! They’re going to strap it up and I’ve to rest for another 3/4 days, ice, elevation etc. Just waiting outside fracture clinic. Shouldn’t be too long. Could have been a lot worse.


Make sure everyone waits on you hand and foot from now until after Christmas!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

eggyg said:


> Update.
> X-ray done, not broken, phew! They’re going to strap it up and I’ve to rest for another 3/4 days, ice, elevation etc. Just waiting outside fracture clinic. Shouldn’t be too long. Could have been a lot worse.


Great news @eggyg  Take the opportunity to be waited on hand and foot for the new days. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Mmmmm, marcona almonds @Elenka_HM - we always stock up when we’re in Spain cos they’re hubby’s favourites but cost ‘un ojo de la cara’ here in Wales. 

Enjoy your works do!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SNAP @Robin


----------



## Eternal422

Glad nothing broken @eggyg !  I’m sure you’ll have lots of people looking after you now whilst you rest up to recover!


----------



## Wannie

eggyg said:


> Update.
> X-ray done, not broken, phew! They’re going to strap it up and I’ve to rest for another 3/4 days, ice, elevation etc. Just waiting outside fracture clinic. Shouldn’t be too long. Could have been a lot worse.


Wonderful news!!! But do rest and let others do the work for a few days. Years ago now I was taught the pain from a strain is worse than the ache of a break! didn't want to mention it before and tempt fate, but am doing now hoping it will encourage you to rest. Hope you're home soon


----------



## eggyg

I’m home and sporting a very fetching ankle support air foam contraption! I’m absolutely exhausted! I have been back and forward to A&E three times, X-ray, consultant’s office and fracture clinic! Hobbling between them all. 0.78 miles! Now sitting with my feet up watching rubbish telly! 
I promise I’ll take it easy ( ish)!


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bloden said:


> Mmmmm, marcona almonds @Elenka_HM - we always stock up when we’re in Spain cos they’re hubby’s favourites but cost ‘un ojo de la cara’ here in Wales.
> 
> Enjoy your works do!


Thank you!!

They DO cost 'un ojo de la cara' (an eye of the face, if someone was wondering)! But I really fancied them, for some reason. They are a classic in my family around this season and I guess they are a healthy-ish snack.


----------



## Bloden

Elenka_HM said:


> They DO cost 'un ojo de la cara' (an eye of the face, if someone was wondering)!


I love/hate that expression, it’s so violent, hahaha, but really gets the message across. ‘They cost an arm and a leg’ does the job but not like the Spanish version. 

Those M&S nuts are lush - enjoy!


----------



## Bloden

Phew! @eggyg Now relaaaaax.


----------



## gll

eggyg said:


> I’m home and sporting a very fetching ankle support air foam contraption! I’m absolutely exhausted! I have been back and forward to A&E three times, X-ray, consultant’s office and fracture clinic! Hobbling between them all. 0.78 miles! Now sitting with my feet up watching rubbish telly!
> I promise I’ll take it easy ( ish)!


You had better take it easy or you will have the entire waking thread peeps showing up at your door 

5.3 / 6.6 (woke up and went back to sleep) and been super steady all night.
Sore throat and earache ramped up a bit yesterday but bloods are more settled than the last week has been. My body likes to defy nature it seems, or what was it we said the other week, start a new trend


----------



## rebrascora

Elenka_HM said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> They DO cost 'un ojo de la cara' (an eye of the face, if someone was wondering)! But I really fancied them, for some reason. They are a classic in my family around this season and I guess they are a healthy-ish snack.


I suppose our literal equivalent is....."They took my eye out!" Meaning you paid over the odds for something or were metaphorically robbed, but also as @Bloden said, a more common phrase here is "It cost an arm and a leg" 
Both are quite brutal! Maybe hearing it in a different language makes you think about it more literally.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.5 this morning.

Glad it isn't broken @eggyg and definitely don't try to use it too much, let mr eggy and your grandchildren look after you!


----------



## Michael12421

@eggyg
Relieved for you - now take it easy
7.2 this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 10.0

I keep going low during the night and had 4 cans of coke last night. Half asleep still and incredibly annoyed with it


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.2 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A nasty cold gripped me yesterday. Its been lingering in the backgtound for a few dsys. Oddly, I slept ok last night and feel a lot better for it this morning. If I am going to be ill, best to get it over with the week before Christmas.

And I would have expected my BG to be 'off' too. Not a bit of it. BG 4.7

I do feel a bit weak and wobbly. Still a bit bunged up too

Today....nothing planned. Of course my wife is overly concerned because I am ill. I haven't been ill for years too.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

7.5 this morning. 
Nothing planned for today other than more scans at the hospital a little later.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bit nippy, just over 17 in the bedroom so quick turned the heating on, I hates being cold brr and so does Kat. : 

7.3 @ 6 am darn that M&S quiche and the Ryvitas my brother bought yesterday. No more now. Agh. 

Glad you're on the mend @eggyg


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. I was 5.0 at 5am when I happened to wake. Dawn is hopefully just paying a brief visit to drop a Christmas present off.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.4. 
Not a bad night, woke at 4am, ankle absolutely throbbing. Two painkillers and against all odds I dozed off until 7.20. Strapped on my contraption and ready to face the world, well, the living room sofa! 

I’m going to attempt to wrap some Christmas presents today. I’m so glad they’re all bought, cards written out and delivered or posted. Just final fresh food shopping to do ( Mr Eggy’s job this year) on Thursday or Friday. Luckily, it’s just the two of us this year. We decided Christmas 2020, when obviously we couldn’t have the whole family round, we’d start a new tradition and only host every other year. Thank goodness that isn’t this year! Quite happy to be driven to visit the girls, we all meet at eldest daughter’s farm at 10am, exchange presents and then do our own thing. We like it, it’s so relaxing.  The girls have their own families now and it’s time they started making  their own traditions.

Have a great day folks, and once again thanks for all your best wishes regarding my poorly ankle. Now I know what I’m up against I can move forward, not too fast though it’s agony!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 6.1 for me. Bin still didn't get collected yesterday. Thankfully my partner took the full bag from the kitchen (his binmen haven't been on strike as he lives in a different council area, so he says there is space in the bins for his flats and they're getting collected today). I have paperwork to do for work all day so doing from home, some of my colleagues are on strike but still awaiting the outcome of vote from my union. Going to take a trip to the tip at some point today as well, to offload some cardboard boxes and trays that I don't need.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me again after a very restless wierd dreams filled night.  

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  9.7 here...didn’t need those Lifts at 1am after all, oops.

Today’s plan: go out in the car somewhere! We’ve been holed up at home with this pesky cold for ten days now. Hubby’s definitely cured cos he’s back on the fags.  

We’ve always had our own tradition at Xmas @eggyg - it should be an enjoyable time of year so I put my foot down once we were married and said no to the typical ‘my folks one year, the in-laws the next’. Nowadays, it’s us two and my mum...oh, and the dogs.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

5.9 for me and this bad throat finally o it’s way out, coughing now, Anyway off to see asthma nurse this morning so she can listen to my chest, honestly the cough feels like in the throat to me.

@eggyg - so pleased to hear that the ankle wasn’t broken, but please let the others run around you for once.

@MeeTooTeeTwo - right there with you on the strange dreams.

@ColinUK - good luck with your scans.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 

Good news: 4 degrees on yard, everything thawed, manic GGs out galloping round paddock,1000l water tank full. Bad news: no mains water anywhere locally so may have to wear clothes peg on nose (and distribute same to others) as showering impossible since Friday night & no chance of hairdo for Christmas. I'll be firing up the woodburner and going bucket and sponge in the kitchen later as I fancy a run down the antique centre. Maybe I can shove head in sink and bail water over head?

BG 5.9 which is pretty good after yesterday's reluctance to cook and existing mainly on cheese and biscuits. Hopefully the burning/tearing sensation in the feet (most unpleasant) accompanied by dead soles will go away now it is a bit warmer. No idea if it is the diabetes or the palindromic arthritis, or old age but I could do without it. Much wiggling of toes and stretching arches  (agony) coupled with rubbing eventually relieves  pain but leaves numbness. Any ideas?

Hope the sky is blue and the thermometer positive for everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. I've only just woken up! I must have needed the sleep. Anyway, its 7.2 for me.

I'm staying in today, this pesky cold is still lingering, leaving me with a chesty cough. I've washing to do (hopefully i can hang it out), cleaning and dusting and a telephone appointment this afternoon. 

@eggyg sit with your book and rest up. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  9.7 here...didn’t need those Lifts at 1am after all, oops.
> 
> Today’s plan: go out in the car somewhere! We’ve been holed up at home with this pesky cold for ten days now. Hubby’s definitely cured cos he’s back on the fags.
> 
> We’ve always had our own tradition at Xmas @eggyg - it should be an enjoyable time of year so I put my foot down once we were married and said no to the typical ‘my folks one year, the in-laws the next’. Nowadays, it’s us two and my mum...oh, and the dogs.


That’s exactly what we did when we had our first daughter. We stayed at home from then on. Eldest daughter ( who has three children) started to do that a couple of years ago and I was quite happy to let her. The other two would come to ours every year if we let them but I’ve put my foot down. They need to be self sufficient. It’s lovely we still see the kids opening their presents but lovely going home to a tidy house and dinner when we want to eat it, ie 6pm, and only two place settings to wash up!


----------



## sharp00782

6.9 for me. 3 months in an everything starting to level out now. Generally speaking in range for 85% of the day as a minimum.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone.
15 this morning, corrected and down to just under 10 with another hour ish of active insulin although the new sensor is reading me at about 13. Hopefully that will sort itself out over the next day or two.
Not really sure what went on last night after sensor ran out but need to get more on top of things. Been pushing my (known) carb limits a little bit on top of fighting this cold isn't making managing my bg easy. At least one of those things I can fix 

Been out to Aldi and got about 90% of the xmas food shopping done and have a tesco slot booked for Thursday for the fresh stuff, juice and the rest of the weeks normal shop 

Off to load up on lemsip and get a much needed coffee


----------



## zippyjojo

Morning everyone. 8.7 for me this morning. Had my Christmas nails done yesterday, sparkling dark pinky red. We're being spoilt and taken to dinner at Christchurch College this evening by our estate agents (funnily enough, not the ones who've got our house under offer!) so that will be fun.  Gearing up to the rabble starting to come back home tomorrow so today is the calm before the storm but they're all old enough to join in (if I let them!) and my brother who lives next door does ½ of the cooking on Christmas Day, if not more, so that's great.  @eggyg I'm so pleased your ankle's not broken as it's clear how much you love your walking, but don't be tempted to do too much on it and stick with all the ice and elevation (and arnica). I always seem to do mine when I'm in a good fitness regime (so not likely to happen at the moment!).  Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Barrowman

Morning everyone, it’s a 5.6 for me this sunny morning.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 for me.

Tweaking required due to post tea crashing then spiking with the re bound. Just in time for Christmas!

Got most of the Christmas supplies in Yesterday. Turkey to pick up from butcher on Sat and some salad for boxing day. Might even sneak a bottle of wine in.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Eternal422

5.1 this morning (then 5.3 after getting ready to go out, it obviously was determined to miss the 5.2 HS).

After dropping my wife at work (I’m to pick her up later tonight from her work Xmas meal, hence having the car for the day) I stopped at the pharmacy on my way home to collect this month’s prescription. Looking through the bag of goodies whilst waiting for the fridge items (insulin) I spied not 2 but 4 Libre 2s!  I queried this and the pharmacist said it looked like they had put my repeat request in twice.  Sure enough there was double everything!  So I now wonder what the GP will do with the January repeat when that goes in? Theoretically they shouldn’t prescribe another couple of Libres, but who knows?  At least they have a long shelf life and I’ll use them.  Still got to go back later on today as they were waiting for one item to come in, but they also missed giving me an extra prescription for needles that the doctor had done for me, so I need to pick that up anyway.  Not sure I like this repeat prescription service, I kind of feel it’s out of my control and always hard to check what I ordered a month ago for the next one.  It would be fine if I had the exact same things every month, but of course it is variable on a few of the items.

Hope everyone has a good day, @ColinUK hope your scan goes ok, @eggyg - make sure you get waited on and rest that ankle!  Love hearing the bits people are doing in preparation for Christmas, like @eggyg we are having Christmas Day to ourselves, if the weather is ok a walk down to the river for Christmas cake and champagne (which we did in lockdown) then Christmas dinner later on in the evening.  Then to my daughter’s on Boxing Day to spend the day with them and the grandchildren.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> That’s exactly what we did when we had our first daughter. We stayed at home from then on. Eldest daughter ( who has three children) started to do that a couple of years ago and I was quite happy to let her. The other two would come to ours every year if we let them but I’ve put my foot down. They need to be self sufficient. It’s lovely we still see the kids opening their presents but lovely going home to a tidy house and dinner when we want to eat it, ie 6pm, and only two place settings to wash up!


@eggyg, @Bloden when i had my daughters i put my foot down about going anywhere on Christmas Day too. Pre children we would alternate between my mum/in laws but as soon as we had our own family we stayed home. I always said anyone was welcome to pop in but mostly people just rang us on the morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Well that was fun!

Buzzer sounds and I press the intercom. Screen is full of really rather handsome firemen asking for access. 

Apparently someone called them and said they were locked in. In my home. 

I let them in, made them all a coffee whilst they got control to call the caller back and double check details. 

Pity they couldn’t stay longer tbh!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.7 for me this morning. Hypo during the night . Got that sorted . See what today brings. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Well that was fun!
> 
> Buzzer sounds and I press the intercom. Screen is full of really rather handsome firemen asking for access.
> 
> Apparently someone called them and said they were locked in. In my home.
> 
> I let them in, made them all a coffee whilst they got control to call the caller back and double check details.
> 
> Pity they couldn’t stay longer tbh!


That’ll have brightened anyone’s day up.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> I'm staying in today, this pesky cold is still lingering, leaving me with a chesty cough.


Get on the sofa with @eggyg right now! 

Ho, ho, ho @ColinUK!   Someone obviously thought you needed a (fireman's) lift and tricked them into coming round.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oooh my bin got emptied today! I hope they still come for the next scheduled pick up on Friday as bin has yucky liquid at bottom after waiting 3.5 weeks to be emptied and this week the bin cleaners are due, obviously they can't do it if the bin isn't empty


----------



## Michael12421

42istheanswer said:


> Oooh my bin got emptied today! I hope they still come for the next scheduled pick up on Friday as bin has yucky liquid at bottom after waiting 3.5 weeks to be emptied and this week the bin cleaners are due, obviously they can't do it if the bin isn't empty


That must be very frustrating. Where I am the rubbish is collected every night of the year (bar 3) at 9.30 pm.


----------



## Wannie

didn't do waking BS this morning as I was sharing my bed with my 2 granddaughters (Sophia woke in night and woke Phoebe and at 4am it was easier to cuddle them in bed) and didn't want to face a barrage of questions from Phoebe. however 2 hours after breakfast, was 6.9.
Hope everyone is having a good day, @eggyg hope you've been resting  your foot and hope everyone's coughs and colds are easing


----------



## Kaylz

I've been trying to post for days via my phone but it'll only allow me to write a small amount then start messing about so I keep giving up lol

It was 6.5 for me today

Well one of Bruce's presents was posted on the 29th November, I emailed the company last week who informed me that RM had been in touch with them to advise that some of their parcels had gone AWOL! They resent it via Yodel and it was delivered Saturday so can stop worrying about that now lol

All that's left to do for Christmas day is get the veg in then I'm all set to get my chef head on and do my first Christmas dinner by myself  xxxx


----------



## freesia

Kaylz said:


> All that's left to do for Christmas day is get the veg in then I'm all set to get my chef head on and do my first Christmas dinner by myself


Exciting! Get Bruce to do the washing up if you're cooking.


----------



## Kaylz

freesia said:


> Exciting! Get Bruce to do the washing up if you're cooking.


It would be exciting but in the 6 Christmas's so far since I was diagnosed I've only had 1 Christmas day hypo free and that was last year lol, he's a star and does the dishes every night after tea so I'm sure he'll be jumping to do them then too haha xxxx


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.4 today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## Benny G

Is it really morning? The sun is still sleeping and the darkness is thick.


----------



## ColinUK

7.3

Yesterday ended up with me spending way too long at the hospital just waiting. Eventually got seen two hours after my appointment time.
This was for my consultant led ultrasound and then straight in for the MRI with movement.

Took ages to do both and the MRI was especially slow as it involved repositioning the foot and rescanning six times.

Upset of it all is that I’m delighted to say there are “clear indications of healing with new vascular growth within the area of the ruptures.”

I’ll have the surgical consult in the new year but it seems highly unlikely they’ll need to operate as long as it heals ok.

Tendons are not actually reconnected yet but with the healing signs and vascularity it looks like it will sort itself out with help from being immobilised almost constantly as it is now.

That’s undeniably good news but that’s part of me that wanted the vindication (and sympathy) that comes from an operation!

This was the inspirational view I had whilst waiting.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 here.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

My cold (or whatever it is) is thankfully mild and I am healing fast. Yesss.

My BG, being adversely affected by the illness, is 5.5 this morning !!! In fact it has behaved impeccably throughout.

Off to town shortly to get a few supplies. Incredibly there was a dearth of strawberries yesterday. Must get some today.

This must be the quietest Christmas I have ever had. Hmmm

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

5.9 this morning and definitely feeling better, off to do some hopping today, both for myself and mum who accidently cancelled her delivery for tomorrow, then there will only be the carrots and broccoli to get for Christmas dinner, but have frozen carrots if can’t get them, and with peas, carrots, Brussels sprouts and honey roast parsnips, if I can’t get any broccoli I think we will still have enough.  

@ColinUK - the fireman were a nice surprise for you, and good that you are healing but not much I can say about the view you had for the day.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 this morning. Still testing negative for COVID but nose is a bit more runny now so maybe a cold, I had wondered if it was RSV with having a cough and sore throat but not a runny nose the past few days.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.6 for me this morning.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.4 here.

Great news on the foot front @ColinUK. I hope it’s fully healed asap. 

Count down to Christmas! Who’s excited? I’m just looking fwd to seeing my brother and his family. They’re a good larf. That’s what it’s all about!


----------



## Eternal422

5.3 this morning, amazing after a night by myself (my wife was at a Xmas work do) which deteriorated to snacking (food) and stacking (insulin).  Today is a new day and I’m going to be good!

Bit of excitement (?) here yesterday (not like @ColinUK firemen), a lady in a house opposite fell down the stairs and broke her leg!  She was told the ambulance would be at least 7 hours and her neighbour was asking if anyone local could help.  Amazing support from the folks here in Bidford and pretty soon she was splinted up, given some morphine (someone had sorted that with the local health centre) and another neighbour drove her to A&E.  This is when I really wish I knew more about medicine and first aid to help, maybe a first aid course would be a good starting point.  Bit worried about the ambulance strike, especially for folks who are vulnerable and may need help today.

Glad you are healing @ColinUK, worth staring at a chair for hours to get to hear that!

Just three more days working before a nice break.  Looking forward to being able to chill for a bit!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> 5.9 this morning and definitely feeling better, off to do some hopping today,


Me and @ColinUK be joining you in the hopping today @Grannylorraine.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Just woke up with a 5.7 and a headache. It must be all the sleep, i just can't wake up in the morning. 

Got to go to the surgery later for follow up from HbA1c, foot check etc. No doubt they will have something to say about my weight. GP has asked for a repeat blood test so i'll ask what that is for while there.

Have a good day whatever you are doing.

@ColinUK good to hear your foot is healing itself. What an inspiring view you had.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.  5.8. 

Hurrah! Hurrah! Water is again gracing the pipes.  That is a relief after 4 days of carting buckets. 

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon! I’ve had a massive lie until 9am! That resulted in a close, but no cigar, 5.1! 

More mobile this morning, although I definitely won’t be going anywhere. My foot is turning a lovely purple hue, it started on the sole of my foot and seems to be going upwards and is now on both sides. Might have a totally black foot by Christmas Day! 

Going to wrap some more presents today and get the cards up, they’re covering every surface in the house. Although, TBF I haven’t got half as many as we used to get. Thank goodness because I haven’t sent as many as I used to. I had a cull this year. 

@ColinUK sorry your foot isn’t bad enough to warrant a sympathy inducing operation! But do you really want to look at that view for more than a couple of hours? 

Have a good day. Only four more sleeps.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.1: for me this morning. Treated a hypo during the night . Another busy day ahead. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 for me.

Managed to fettle post meal crash yesterday and spoke not as violent. Still work in progress.

Happy Solstice everyone and have a good day.


----------



## rayray119

dorry i've been so distant recenttly it was 7 this morning


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - after 2 completely vile days we are now having our 2nd beautiful sunny morning.

5.2 this morning following a disgraceful 15+ at bedtime and a 3.5u correction.

Didn't get round to posting yesterday, I'd just written the first sentence when hubby wanted us to go out "now" to deliver local cards around town and "pop into Lidl for a few bits and pieces".  So I sighed and put my coat on.  Bought stuff in Lidl then decided we might as well go to Tesco and get the grocery shopping over with.  Arrived in Tesco car park to find the clubcard was not where we keep it, i.e. in the cup holder between the front seats of the car.  It's not far from home, so we popped back to get it.  Arrived at home to discover we were locked out.  I had locked the front door and couldn't recall where I'd put the keys, no they weren't in the cup holder where I normally drop them, nor in my bag or any of my pockets.  I think they must have fallen out of my pocket when I got out of the car numerous times to stick cards through people's doors.  Fortunately a friend has a key and she was kind enough to arrive 5 mins later and let us in.  Then back to Tesco, who had no unwaxed lemons or red cabbage.... so on to Sainsbury's  where I had a prescription to pick up anyway and finally the petrol station to fill up.... so our "quick" errand took all afternoon and by the time we got home I had lost the will to live!

Still, all cards now sent/delivered,  parcels wrapped under the tree and grocery shopping done!

Talking about families at Xmas... we once had 12 house guests for Christmas (fortunately we owned a hotel at the time) including Julian's mother, his father, his father's 2nd wife and my mum, various friends and assorted children.  It went surprisingly well - no one killed each other - except that FIL and his wife went out on Xmas eve to the British Legion and when they came home they decided they were peckish, so step-mum-in-law went to the fridge and carved a whacking great wedge out of the middle of the glazed ham that was meant to be the centrepiece of the Boxing day buffet party for friends.

@ColinUK love the adventure with the firemen.  Glad to hear you are healing and what a view whilst you were waiting, I hope you had a book with you.  I never go anywhere I might have to wait without my kindle.

@eggyg - ouch.... glad to hear you've not broken anything but as everyone has been saying, let everyone else run round after you.

@TinaD... we can all come and visit now your water is back on, and no need for pegs on our noses!

Take care all....


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning good peeps.  7.4 here.
> 
> Great news on the foot front @ColinUK. I hope it’s fully healed asap.
> 
> Count down to Christmas! Who’s excited? I’m just looking fwd to seeing my brother and his family. They’re a good larf. That’s what it’s all about!


It’ll take a good year or so they reckon.


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - after 2 completely vile days we are now having our 2nd beautiful sunny morning.
> 
> 5.2 this morning following a disgraceful 15+ at bedtime and a 3.5u correction.
> 
> Didn't get round to posting yesterday, I'd just written the first sentence when hubby wanted us to go out "now" to deliver local cards around town and "pop into Lidl for a few bits and pieces".  So I sighed and put my coat on.  Bought stuff in Lidl then decided we might as well go to Tesco and get the grocery shopping over with.  Arrived in Tesco car park to find the clubcard was not where we keep it, i.e. in the cup holder between the front seats of the car.  It's not far from home, so we popped back to get it.  Arrived at home to discover we were locked out.  I had locked the front door and couldn't recall where I'd put the keys, no they weren't in the cup holder where I normally drop them, nor in my bag or any of my pockets.  I think they must have fallen out of my pocket when I got out of the car numerous times to stick cards through people's doors.  Fortunately a friend has a key and she was kind enough to arrive 5 mins later and let us in.  Then back to Tesco, who had no unwaxed lemons or red cabbage.... so on to Sainsbury's  where I had a prescription to pick up anyway and finally the petrol station to fill up.... so our "quick" errand took all afternoon and by the time we got home I had lost the will to live!
> 
> Still, all cards now sent/delivered,  parcels wrapped under the tree and grocery shopping done!
> 
> Talking about families at Xmas... we once had 12 house guests for Christmas (fortunately we owned a hotel at the time) including Julian's mother, his father, his father's 2nd wife and my mum, various friends and assorted children.  It went surprisingly well - no one killed each other - except that FIL and his wife went out on Xmas eve to the British Legion and when they came home they decided they were peckish, so step-mum-in-law went to the fridge and carved a whacking great wedge out of the middle of the glazed ham that was meant to be the centrepiece of the Boxing day buffet party for friends.
> 
> @ColinUK love the adventure with the firemen.  Glad to hear you are healing and what a view whilst you were waiting, I hope you had a book with you.  I never go anywhere I might have to wait without my kindle.
> 
> @eggyg - ouch.... glad to hear you've not broken anything but as everyone has been saying, let everyone else run round after you.
> 
> @TinaD... we can all come and visit now your water is back on, and no need for pegs on our noses!
> 
> Take care all....


I had my Kindle with me! When I go for a hospital appointment it always gets to come along for the ride.


----------



## Michael12421

@Pattidevans


----------



## Leadinglights

rayray119 said:


> dorry i've been so distant recenttly it was 7 this morning


I suddenly thought yesterday we hadn't 'seen' you recently and was wondering if you were OK.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - after 2 completely vile days we are now having our 2nd beautiful sunny morning.
> 
> 5.2 this morning following a disgraceful 15+ at bedtime and a 3.5u correction.
> 
> Didn't get round to posting yesterday, I'd just written the first sentence when hubby wanted us to go out "now" to deliver local cards around town and "pop into Lidl for a few bits and pieces".  So I sighed and put my coat on.  Bought stuff in Lidl then decided we might as well go to Tesco and get the grocery shopping over with.  Arrived in Tesco car park to find the clubcard was not where we keep it, i.e. in the cup holder between the front seats of the car.  It's not far from home, so we popped back to get it.  Arrived at home to discover we were locked out.  I had locked the front door and couldn't recall where I'd put the keys, no they weren't in the cup holder where I normally drop them, nor in my bag or any of my pockets.  I think they must have fallen out of my pocket when I got out of the car numerous times to stick cards through people's doors.  Fortunately a friend has a key and she was kind enough to arrive 5 mins later and let us in.  Then back to Tesco, who had no unwaxed lemons or red cabbage.... so on to Sainsbury's  where I had a prescription to pick up anyway and finally the petrol station to fill up.... so our "quick" errand took all afternoon and by the time we got home I had lost the will to live!
> 
> Still, all cards now sent/delivered,  parcels wrapped under the tree and grocery shopping done!
> 
> Talking about families at Xmas... we once had 12 house guests for Christmas (fortunately we owned a hotel at the time) including Julian's mother, his father, his father's 2nd wife and my mum, various friends and assorted children.  It went surprisingly well - no one killed each other - except that FIL and his wife went out on Xmas eve to the British Legion and when they came home they decided they were peckish, so step-mum-in-law went to the fridge and carved a whacking great wedge out of the middle of the glazed ham that was meant to be the centrepiece of the Boxing day buffet party for friends.
> 
> @ColinUK love the adventure with the firemen.  Glad to hear you are healing and what a view whilst you were waiting, I hope you had a book with you.  I never go anywhere I might have to wait without my kindle.
> 
> @eggyg - ouch.... glad to hear you've not broken anything but as everyone has been saying, let everyone else run round after you.
> 
> @TinaD... we can all come and visit now your water is back on, and no need for pegs on our noses!
> 
> Take care all....


Oh dear Patti, that sounds like one of our days! Top tip, download the Tesco groceries app, once you’ve filled in your life story your card details are all there just to zap at the till. You’ll also get your Clubcard vouchers on there too, saves leaving them in another handbag and eventually finding them one day after the expiry date! Just don’t forget your phone!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I had my Kindle with me! When I go for a hospital appointment it always gets to come along for the ride.


I took my book to A&E with me, I do have a Kindle for holidays only, no one else had a real live book with them.


----------



## freesia

@Pattidevans congrats on the HS. Did you ever retrace your steps to find your keys?


----------



## gll

How does one murder Dawn? *asking for a friend* (caught up on some major sleep though)


----------



## rayray119

Leadinglights said:


> I suddenly thought yesterday we hadn't 'seen' you recently and was wondering if you were OK.


well i've still got my problems which are geting worst partlly why i havent been on here(i know its only psting on forum but i;ve just been drained)


----------



## rayray119

gll said:


> How does one murder Dawn? *asking for a friend* (caught up on some major sleep though)
> View attachment 23401


i've started(when i could noy posiible for the next few weeks as i'm not in my own home) wrighing my backfast out the night before ) so i could get the injectiintion before i've moved around two much)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good afternoon everyone. 7'6.

Didn't get to post yesterday. Work Christmas party was fun, and I had a very pleasant surprise as I was awarded as Employee of the Year. Some people came to me later to say it was well deserved. Might be a bit of corporate bulls*** but I was proud and enjoyed my minute of fame  Some of us went for more drinks and dance afterwards, it was more animated than I expected for a Monday, and BG behaved.


----------



## freesia

Just had follow up check at surgery. HbA1c is 46, everything else is good.

 Repeat of blood is for kidney/potassium only slightly higher than should be but could have been caused by my cold. Blood test done so i don't have to go back. 

She mentioned my weight, saying my BMI was slightly higher than they like and offered me a dietician. I went through my diet with her and she said it probably wouldn't be worth seeing a dietician atm but the offer is there if i ever want it. She was much nicer than last years nurse who was horrible about my weight.

Anyway, i'm quite pleased with the result.


----------



## TinaD

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - after 2 completely vile days we are now having our 2nd beautiful sunny morning.
> 
> 5.2 this morning following a disgraceful 15+ at bedtime and a 3.5u correction.
> 
> Didn't get round to posting yesterday, I'd just written the first sentence when hubby wanted us to go out "now" to deliver local cards around town and "pop into Lidl for a few bits and pieces".  So I sighed and put my coat on.  Bought stuff in Lidl then decided we might as well go to Tesco and get the grocery shopping over with.  Arrived in Tesco car park to find the clubcard was not where we keep it, i.e. in the cup holder between the front seats of the car.  It's not far from home, so we popped back to get it.  Arrived at home to discover we were locked out.  I had locked the front door and couldn't recall where I'd put the keys, no they weren't in the cup holder where I normally drop them, nor in my bag or any of my pockets.  I think they must have fallen out of my pocket when I got out of the car numerous times to stick cards through people's doors.  Fortunately a friend has a key and she was kind enough to arrive 5 mins later and let us in.  Then back to Tesco, who had no unwaxed lemons or red cabbage.... so on to Sainsbury's  where I had a prescription to pick up anyway and finally the petrol station to fill up.... so our "quick" errand took all afternoon and by the time we got home I had lost the will to live!
> 
> Still, all cards now sent/delivered,  parcels wrapped under the tree and grocery shopping done!
> 
> Talking about families at Xmas... we once had 12 house guests for Christmas (fortunately we owned a hotel at the time) including Julian's mother, his father, his father's 2nd wife and my mum, various friends and assorted children.  It went surprisingly well - no one killed each other - except that FIL and his wife went out on Xmas eve to the British Legion and when they came home they decided they were peckish, so step-mum-in-law went to the fridge and carved a whacking great wedge out of the middle of the glazed ham that was meant to be the centrepiece of the Boxing day buffet party for friends.
> 
> @ColinUK love the adventure with the firemen.  Glad to hear you are healing and what a view whilst you were waiting, I hope you had a book with you.  I never go anywhere I might have to wait without my kindle.
> 
> @eggyg - ouch.... glad to hear you've not broken anything but as everyone has been saying, let everyone else run round after you.
> 
> @TinaD... we can all come and visit now your water is back on, and no need for pegs on our noses!
> 
> Take care all....


You would be most welcome to visit the (now) sweetly smelling person and abode - but make it Hogmanay as I am in Oxfordshire for Christmas! A very bright star for your HS and for your surviving the great Christmas stock up. I am still hunting that final present for my Grandon (7 on the 6th Jan) who has caught the antiques bug from me - looking for an old pocket watch and a small marine telescope (like the pirates had Grannie)!


----------



## Elenka_HM

It is nice to read people getting ready for Christmas. I did go to Tesco and buy some of the 19p vegetables for everyday cooking, it was a good deal. I am working on Christmas Day and I won't be home until 5pm at least, and I live with a bunch of housemates so there are chances the stoves and oven will be taken. Plus, I'll probably be on my own for dinner (unless I join some of said housemates in the common room). So I don't plan on cooking that day. The menu I have in mind is homemade soup (already in the freezer), pate, cheese with biscuits, some nuts or crisps, and then I have all sorts of sweets to choose from for dessert. I doubt about inviting a friend but I think she already has a plan, and I would feel pressured to make a more substantial main course, which doesn't fit in my hassle free plan. I'd be glad to invite everyone for wine/prosecco and sweets tho, I have way too many!


----------



## gll

@Elenka_HM what I have learned over the years is Christmas should be whatever you want it to be. I threw tradition out years ago and we make it our own.
If you love and appreciate cooking a proper traditional dinner, that's brilliant but I learned many years ago a less stressful approach was right for us. Everything out the freezer to the table in an hour (except the meat) and no set mealtime, just when everyone is kinda hungry at the same time.
There is usually just me and the (adult) kids so we do have the benefit of being able to relax more


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> Oh dear Patti, that sounds like one of our days! Top tip, download the Tesco groceries app, once you’ve filled in your life story your card details are all there just to zap at the till. You’ll also get your Clubcard vouchers on there too, saves leaving them in another handbag and eventually finding them one day after the expiry date! Just don’t forget your phone!


Good  thinking @eggyg.  I've got Nectar and Morrisons on my phone, so I don't know why I didn't have Tesco.


freesia said:


> @Pattidevans congrats on the HS. Did you ever retrace your steps to find your keys?


No, by the time we got home it was dark.  Suppose we ought to, but fortunately there's nothing at all on the key tag that would identify where/to whom they belong.  It's just a yale-type front door key.

@TinaD Hogmanay it is!!!


----------



## Wannie

congratulations on HS @Pattidevans 
Well done and congratulations on a brilliant HbA1c @freesia 

5.1 for me this morning


----------



## freesia

Wannie said:


> congratulations on HS @Pattidevans
> Well done and congratulations on a brilliant HbA1c @freesia
> 
> 5.1 for me this morning


Thank you.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Wannie

Good morning all, 4.7 for me this morning, up at 4.30 and out at 5.30 this morning to look after my granddaughters today. Boiler engineer coming to sort out drip on boiler a week to the day I discovered it! 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ColinUK

Budge up Michael. I’m joining you with 8.2


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. 5.8 and a unicorn day yesterday. 

I really do go from the sublime to the ridiculous. I’ve been awake since 4.40am and have relented and got up. Yesterday I didn’t get up ‘til 9am! Ankle throbbing isn’t helping, but it’s the mind whirring that does it. Seasonal insomnia I call it. I’m going to fit the ankle protector on and grab my shiny crutches and go to Tesco with Mr Eggy! I know, I know, but he’s a rubbish shopper. He just wants to get out as quickly as possible and quite often just picks up the first thing he sees. Gluten free spaghetti, low salt/ low sugar beans and ketchup ( I don’t eat either but he hates all that “ healthy” stuff), for example. Just noticed yesterday we have organic milk in the fridge, he said he never noticed, it was probably twice the price! He doesn’t look for deals, if it doesn’t jump out and hit him in the face, they didn’t have it! Don’t get me wrong if it wasn’t Christmas it wouldn’t matter as much, and he does have some good qualities, just not as a shopper! 

We’re hoping to get there early to avoid the crowds, but how many folks are up at the moment thinking the same thing!  

Have a great day all. And good luck to all of us who are braving the supermarkets in the next couple of days.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.6 for me today


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> A very early good morning. 5.8 and a unicorn day yesterday.
> 
> I really do go from the sublime to the ridiculous. I’ve been awake since 4.40am and have relented and got up. Yesterday I didn’t get up ‘til 9am! Ankle throbbing isn’t helping, but it’s the mind whirring that does it. Seasonal insomnia I call it. I’m going to fit the ankle protector on and grab my shiny crutches and go to Tesco with Mr Eggy! I know, I know, but he’s a rubbish shopper. He just wants to get out as quickly as possible and quite often just picks up the first thing he sees. Gluten free spaghetti, low salt/ low sugar beans and ketchup ( I don’t eat either but he hates all that “ healthy” stuff), for example. Just noticed yesterday we have organic milk in the fridge, he said he never noticed, it was probably twice the price! He doesn’t look for deals, if it doesn’t jump out and hit him in the face, they didn’t have it! Don’t get me wrong if it wasn’t Christmas it wouldn’t matter as much, and he does have some good qualities, just not as a shopper!
> 
> We’re hoping to get there early to avoid the crowds, but how many folks are up at the moment thinking the same thing!
> 
> Have a great day all. And good luck to all of us who are braving the supermarkets in the next couple of days.


I’m going for another hospital appointment this morning (physio) and then I’m intending to head to Fortnum and Mason’s for a couple of bits of seasonal fare. 
I’m not sure I will survive.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.3

Last day of term! No lessons, just a Christmas assembly and Church service


----------



## goodybags

Good morning a respectable 5.7 for me today 

have a great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.4 and like you @eggyg i'm getting to the supermarket for around 7.30am. Not looking forward to it but only the fresh bits to get so hopefully it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, again so close!
I'm not going anywhere near a supermarket this week! I did my big shop early on Monday, and the local co-op will have to do for fruit and veg and last minute panics.
I drove past my normal supermarket in the next town yesterday, and was nearly late picking daughter up for riding, the queue for the car park was blocking the road.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> I’m going for another hospital appointment this morning (physio) and then I’m intending to head to Fortnum and Mason’s for a couple of bits of seasonal fare.
> I’m not sure I will survive.


Oooh get you. If I want to go “posh” food shopping it’s Booths in  Penrith and that’s only if we’re on our way home from the Lakes. I’m not driving a round trip of 35 miles for a loaf of artisan bread for nobody! Tesco will have to suffice today.


----------



## Lisamw

A horrible 13.2 this morning. A very stressful 3 days sent my blood sugars through the roof so a bit more focus now on getting them in line before the weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. 6.3 @ 6.14 

Baubles everywhere. Got quite a big tree but could do with an even bigger one.


----------



## ColinUK

I may not go anywhere. 
Sometimes days hit with completely unexpected collapses in mood. 
C’est la vie.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 5.5 this morning. In work today, will probably end up doing some extra hours to try to finish all the paperwork as I have agreed to do an extra visit. But at least that'll mean a bit more pay in January!


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.9 here...must dash!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today. 
Not long to go now.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Back home and the supermarket wasn't too bad. Plenty of stock on the shelves (apart from cream though they were filling up the section) and everybody polite, chatty and smiley. I got everything i needed so the only thing left to do now is deliver mum's gift tomorrow.


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.9 for me this wet and grey morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.1 today, but I blame the garlic bread from last night.  My shopping all done, will just go to the local shops which ironically are Tesco express for anything I need.  Got to get my mum bread and milk today, but will pick that up in either the Tesco express directly opposite where she lives or the independent shop a couple of shops down.

Today will consist of vaccuming the living room, then off to see mum.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 6.4 for me this morning. Off now to do my food shopping. Wish me luck . Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.  5.8. 
Minor disaster last night, which was starlit and lovely, while chatting with friends on the yard. Forgot I had left dinner in the woodburner which had sneakily revved up and cremated it. No option other than high carb replacement or hunger - so quite pleased with this mornings score.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

View in the hospital today.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> View in the hospital today.
> 
> View attachment 23409


I think I prefer the wall and plastic chair - art should be practical as well as attractive IMHO.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Nothing seems to affect my BG thank goodness. Not hot, nor cold, nor stress, nor illness, nor eating the 'wrong' things, etc etc

BG this morning, after pigging out yesterday to feed my recovery from a cold... 5.1

Just been out to the shops to do a little fruit shopping (bananas have been terrible recently). The shops were packed. I didn't enjoy it much.

Rest now. A walk on the beach later on.

Oh, and sadly, I got a letter yesterday informing me that my favourite aunt had died. 


Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## freesia

Sorry to hear about your aunt @Gwynn


----------



## Leodis Redding

My condolences to you, Gwynn.

I'm impressed and inspired by the minimum of 2 hours' walking a day!

I'm at 7.3 this morning. I'm currently at my parents' home in Ireland and my mother is being very kind for feeding me rather better than I feed myself. 

Regards
Rick


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'2.

I sent an email to the diabetes nurses asking if they consider I should start using Novorapid, based on new data from Libre. If the answer is yes, I'll wait for next week. Not only because I'm not excited about carb counting my Christmas meal, but this weekend will be extra busy at work, which means lots of walking/running around. 

Good luck to all the brave ones going to the supermarket  I'm trying to remember if I need something but I think I'm all sorted.


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> Back home and the supermarket wasn't too bad. Plenty of stock on the shelves (apart from cream though they were filling up the section) and everybody polite, chatty and smiley. I got everything i needed so the only thing left to do now is deliver mum's gift tomorrow.


We were back by 10. Wasn’t too bad, I had written my list in aisle order so there wasn’t any toing and froing. The only thing we couldn’t get was white Cremant. We had to make do with rosé. #firstworldproblems   
Managed with one crutch ok, foot a bit swollen but the worst thing was the pain in my shin. I’m now resting, honest guv!


----------



## freesia

eggyg said:


> We were back by 10. Wasn’t too bad, I had written my list in aisle order so there wasn’t any toing and froing. The only thing we couldn’t get was white Cremant. We had to make do with rosé. #firstworldproblems
> Managed with one crutch ok, foot a bit swollen but the worst thing was the pain in my shin. I’m now resting, honest guv!


Get that foot up now and have a coffee and a rest.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all.  Grey and rainy!

5.1 this morning despite a sore throat and wheezy chest that started yesterday morning.  Went to bed at 11pm and had a restless night.  Hubby had to be up at 07:30 to go to the GPs and have a 24 hr blood pressure machine put on.  He brought me a cuppa and I went straight back to sleep, ignoring the tea and didn't wake until 10:20am.  Feeling much better now after a couple of paracetamol.  J is also suffering the same symptoms, but a couple of Neurofen (for his back) seem to have helped him.

Still, nothing to do for Xmas until 24th when I'll do all the prep, so a nice restful day today.  Must ring Omnipod peeps as the charger for my PDM is draining the battery rather than charging it!

@Gwynn, are you sure you are diabetic?????

@ColinUK what a lovely view!

@freesia,well done on the Hba1c.

@eggyg I do sympathise over hubby's shopping habits.  Mine comes back with all sorts of stuff that wasn't on the list "because I saw this and it looked interesting/or we'd like it etc".

Have a good day all!


----------



## Wannie

sincere condolences @Gwynn for your loss 
@eggyg please rest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I popped into our local M&S this morning to get some snacky, nibbly, dippy wotsits to sustain us between Christmas and New Year. Nada! I'd forgotten their ludicrously short use by dates. So another trip after Boxing Day. Still I did pick up a nice Malbec and their world beating multi-purpose J-cloths. 

Keep well and warm everybody.

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

Been chasing my tail since struggling out of bed this morning, woke early but then fell back to sleep! Anyway, 6.0 on getting up.  Did my bolus too long before lunch and dropped to 3.6 whilst eating, oh well.

@eggyg - a shopping list in aisle order!  Wow!

@ColinUK - not sure about the floor, although the pattern is a bit mesmerising

No supermarket trips for us thank goodness!  Everything already here, just got a collection from M&S between 7:30pm and 8pm tomorrow evening (not as posh as Fortnum & Mason but a treat for us!).

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Leadinglights

A Hole in My Bucket day today all arising from our leak from faulty ballcock back in September.
Hall radiator had to come off to allow re-plastering so in taking it off the joint sprung a leak, plumber came fitted new part, but needed to bleed to radiators so had to move loads of stuff so he could get at them, he then discovered a valve that switches from hot water to heating was faulty so he is just fitting a new one. 
We are at 3 hours so far, I see £££££ before my eyes.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  my condolences to you all.


----------



## ColinUK

First potato session at the hospital this morning. 

Lots of back history taken. I don’t know how useful that’ll be as this is my Achilles. 

Very strict instructions what not to do. 

Follow up appointment first week in January and then this physio leaves work to go travelling for six months so I’ll be assigned a new one. 

She stressed that Achilles is slow to heal and right now she’s trying to assess whereabouts I am in the recovery process. 

In all likelihood it’s another 9 - 18 months of rehab before I’m back to anything approaching normal.


----------



## ColinUK

*physio not potato!!


----------



## Gwynn

@ColinUK good job as potatoes are full of carbs !!!

@Pattidevans i have argued and presented countless amounts of evidence for me not beong diabetic bit the medics just ignore it all. Sigh

At least I get lots of checks making sure everything is ok ss  I get older. But I don't want to be an unnecessary burden on the NHS.


----------



## khskel

Afternoon all and it was 6.9 for me.

Nurse just called to give me my latest HbA1C which was 46. Apparently this is a bit tight for her liking. 

She called from the unfortunately named Kilmeny.

Currently waiting for a call back from the Musicians Union for guidance on the post Brexit tax rules in Germany to see if a gig we've been offered is worth doing.

Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## Bloden

Sorry to hear about your auntie @Gwynn. Very sad.


----------



## Pattidevans

@Gwynn so sorry to hear about your auntie.  Condolences to all the family.

Well, seems to be my day for ringing customer services.  Omnipod sending a new charger.

Went to put on a new Libre sensor and as I unscrewed the translucent bit off the grey applicator the sensor fell out onto the carpet.  Couldn't refit it, but anyway it's covered in carpet  fluff.  They're replacing it!


----------



## ColinUK

Pattidevans said:


> @Gwynn so sorry to hear about your auntie.  Condolences to all the family.
> 
> Well, seems to be my day for ringing customer services.  Omnipod sending a new charger.
> 
> Went to put on a new Libre sensor and as I unscrewed the translucent bit off the grey applicator the sensor fell out onto the carpet.  Couldn't refit it, but anyway it's covered in carpet  fluff.  They're replacing it!


They’re replacing the carpet fluff?! 
Now that’s customer service!


----------



## Pattidevans

I always love a good bit of spare carpet fluff @ColinUK


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 4.9

Gotta decide whether to start making the Christmas trifle today or not. Decisions decisions.

Very quiet here which I quite like, but not all the time...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.7


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## eggyg

Another early morning 6.1.

Been awake since 4 with the blooming ankle. It obviously stiffens up whilst in bed and the only relief I get is to get up and move it. I’m getting pretty annoyed with it now, I am the world’s most impatient patient. I really don’t have time to lounge about. We’ve visitors today and tomorrow, so would really like to make some mince pies. Luckily, when I made some last week I made extra rough puff and froze it so it’s just a case of assembling them. I could do it at the kitchen table, couldn’t I? Still presents to wrap, Mr Eggy has said he’ll finish them, I’m finding it difficult to wrap sitting down, I usually do it on the ironing board. It’s a game changer, try it. Sorry for the whinge, it’s not like me, but I don’t do enforced rest I’m afraid, it’s just not in my nature. I’m finding it all very frustrating. The good news is, no child care today, other grandma is doing it, so that’s a bit of a relief, for Mr Eggy! I’m sure I’ll find plenty of jobs for him though, In fact I have quite the list. 

Have a great  Festive Friday. Two more sleeps.


----------



## ColinUK

8.2 

I seem to be running higher than I’d like lately no matter when I’m taking a reading. 

I’m going to tighten up my foodstuff choices again after Christmas and see if I can’t ease the numbers down again. 

It’s tough doing it basically without exercise but I’m game.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 7.8 reflecting yesterday's injudicious choices of food and drink. 

Pottered in to Carmarthen yesterday - found a rather nice art deco clock and a scale model steam train. Managed to park at Tesco, one of the few loos in town, mapping them a necessity when on diuretics, the place was heaving. People were getting impatient in the car park, one of them running a shiny Chelsea tractor into my tow hook which fortunately survived the experience.

Tried to do my charity donations on line to discover my card had been blocked so spent an hour getting through to the fraud team on the phone to discover that it was a dodgy company trying to renew a subscription (at 5 times last years price) for an app which I had tried and rejected in 2021. Had a nice chat with a lass in in Edinburgh who sorted it all out and reduced the headache caused by the interminable mechanical voice repetitively thanking me for not hanging up. So that is today's priority job sorted - after 4 days without mains water  I am adding Water Aid to the list!

Christmas jaunt to Oxfordshire to the family is cancelled - son-in-law has caught a nasty respiratory infection. Was contemplating a run up over the border to exchange gifts or to go at Hogmanay but think I shall settle for couriering the goodies. Daughter has enough on her plate without setting off to met me with 2 small children. So I shall be spending the day eating duck, feeding Wolf Gravey Bones and handing out carrots to the equine members of the household. Fortunately the landline, which accompanied the water supply in its departure, has been restored so I may, with careful timing, interrupt others cooking up their feast with a cheerful phone call. I reckon 1.30 should be about maximum panic time in most kitchens...

Wishing everyone a great day, a Merry Christmas and good morning figures.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Chesty cough back again just when I was on the mend from April! Fed-up isn't in it. That very cold spell did for me as I had no choice but to go out hospital visiting.  

6.7 @ 4.55 cough splutter cough, Kat the cat doesn't like it, she runs away.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here.
I always wrap presents on my ironing board, @eggyg , much the best place.
First guests arrive this morning. Daughter and Cat. Wondering what the cat will get up to this year. Two years ago she fell off a narrow ledge above the stairwell and landed in the hall below. Fortunately she was undamaged. Last year she emerged from exploring a wardrobe with the sticky pad of one of those lakeland moth traps stuck firmly to her tail, complained bitterly about it, but wouldn’t let anyone near her to help her get it off. A towel and a stout pair of gardening gloves later…She’s a rescue cat, whose elderly owner died, I'm wondering if she died of stress!


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning!  6.1 today.

It’s dark this morning, but aren’t the days starting to draw out now?

Last day working until after Christmas- yay!  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Fagor

6.5 
Just a small DP today, about 2.0 unlike yesterday when increased from ~9 at 02:00 to 16.3 at 07:15.
Could really do with some more BGs below ~10.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning- 5.4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A near miss 5.3 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.0 here.

Don’t forget M&S has got toilets too @TinaD LOL. I’ve got all the free toilets between here and Swansea mapped out - I’m not paying 40p a pee! Our dogs usually get all sorts at Xmas but my brother’s poor dog is one of those that “has never been fed leftovers” (oh yes she has, but not in front of her owners). 

I haven’t got an ironing board - but wrapping presents on one makes perfect sense.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! 5'7 here.

Was a bit worried about how I would fit all I want to do in the few hours between my shifts today, but the manager generously sent me home after 20 minutes of work. It is annoying considering it takes me 30 minutes to get there, plus getting up early, but I'll look at the positives. I'm treating myself to a hot chocolate in a coffee shop in the way home, then buy a couple things (I knew I was forgetting something!) and get some more sleep, as tonight is expected to be hard work.

Yesterday I realised I didn't have any glasses for wine or champagne. I could drink it from a mug but I want to feel fancy, so I got two champagne flutes at Wilko, 75p each  They didn't have any of their basic wine glasses when I went, I might check today. If not, the champagne ones will be good enough for white wine or even sparkling water. I have a glamorous lifestyle


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, making the Chocolate orange puddings today for those who don’t eat Christmas Pudding, then dusting and maybe a bit of reading.

@eggyg - please take it easy, but I love the wrapping presents on the ironing board idea, at least then my ironing board would get used for something.

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.7 and just woke up!! Whats wrong with me, almost a week of 9am+?

Delivering mums gift today is the only thing i need to do. Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.1 for me this wet morning. Just missed the magic number again.


----------



## harbottle

First morning reading for a while: 5.4


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - quite bright but windy.  Was raining earlier.  Typical Cornish winter weather.

10.1 at 8 am.  Not sure if that is due to a temp basal I put on at 03:20 along with 3 JBs or the fact that I have come down with a head cold.  Tested and it's not Covid thank heavens.

Yesterday I changed sensors, at the same time I uninstalled Librelink from my phone and installed the version prior to the problems i.e. version 2.5.3.  Phone started the sensor  OK and is now reading well, but no alarms.  Even though I tried to use the reader directly after starting with the phone (and knowing I wouldn't get alarms on it) it wouldn't work and just told me the sensor had been started with another reader.  I dunno....I've gone through all the settings on Librelink and re-started the phone, but I can't see what's wrong and version 2.5.3 of the app worked perfectly before.

@eggyg an ironing board is the ideal height to work on for wrapping, but surely the surface area is rather small????  I seem to take half the dining room table up when I am cutting the paper.

Going to have a restful day today and see if we can ward off the colds we both have with paracetamol etc... we were going out late afternoon, but will give it a miss now.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was an 8 for me. No crashes and spikes post evening meal and a lovely flatline over night. Oatcake was definitely not required.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - quite bright but windy.  Was raining earlier.  Typical Cornish winter weather.
> 
> 10.1 at 8 am.  Not sure if that is due to a temp basal I put on at 03:20 along with 3 JBs or the fact that I have come down with a head cold.  Tested and it's not Covid thank heavens.
> 
> Yesterday I changed sensors, at the same time I uninstalled Librelink from my phone and installed the version prior to the problems i.e. version 2.5.3.  Phone started the sensor  OK and is now reading well, but no alarms.  Even though I tried to use the reader directly after starting with the phone (and knowing I wouldn't get alarms on it) it wouldn't work and just told me the sensor had been started with another reader.  I dunno....I've gone through all the settings on Librelink and re-started the phone, but I can't see what's wrong and version 2.5.3 of the app worked perfectly before.
> 
> @eggyg an ironing board is the ideal height to work on for wrapping, but surely the surface area is rather small????  I seem to take half the dining room table up when I am cutting the paper.
> 
> Going to have a restful day today and see if we can ward off the colds we both have with paracetamol etc... we were going out late afternoon, but will give it a miss now.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


I have an extra large ironing board, width wise. It was very expensive many years ago but when I see  the skinny ones now I wonder how I managed! Sometimes I have to resort to the dining table.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8.9 for me this morning. Another busy day ahead. Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## 42istheanswer

Had a lie in since it's my day off, 4.8 this morning. Time for a brunch omelette I think... Probably have youngest wanting a potato and cheese omelette too. (Oldest not up yet to ask for an omelette...)


----------



## rayray119

6.7 this morning did have hypo last night then i kind fell asleep fall back sleap after tretting(woops) might not have been too much backroud because i had bolus on boad from micne pie i had in evenining


----------



## Leodis Redding

Good morning. 

6.8 is a very low number by my standards so that was good to see.

I was inspired by Gwynn's two hour walking practice to stroll around the lovely town of Portrush in Northern Ireland, where I grew up and where I am visiting my parents, for just over two hours, Pokemon hunting.

I hope you are doing ok, Gwynn.

Unfortunately the phone is on its last legs so it keeps crashing, telling me that there is a problem with the GPS which is infuriating. Fortunately, I have nice shiny new Samsung awaiting me on Wednesday.

Regards
Rick


----------



## Bexlee

5.9. Have a good day.


----------



## Gwynn

@Leodis Redding yup doing fine thanks.

just started the Christmas trifle construction for someone who hates most fruit!!! Esoecially raspberries.

Out for a walk shortly, but it looks like it might rain. Hmmm


----------



## Pattidevans

eggyg said:


> I have an extra large ironing board, width wise. It was very expensive many years ago but when I see the skinny ones now I wonder how I managed! Sometimes I have to resort to the dining table.


I bought mine in 1973 in Argos.  I remembr dragging it up the steps in the multi-story in Reading Centre.  I did buy a new one more recently, but gave it to my god-daughter who was just setting up home cos I hated it!  Too narrow and it wobbled. Instead I removed the asbestos bit off mine, replaced it with plywood, painted the rusty legs with Hammerite, put new rubber feet on it, padded it and put a new cover on - lo and  behold a new ironing board.


----------



## Pattidevans

rayray119 said:


> 6.7 this morning did have hypo last night then i kind fell asleep fall back sleap after tretting(woops) might not have been too much backroud because i had bolus on boad from micne pie i had in evenining


@rayray119 should this be on the 7 day waking thread?


----------



## rayray119

Pattidevans said:


> @rayray119 should this be on the 7 day waking thread?


Opps I don't know how I did that


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oldest was up by the time I got around to actually making brunch omelettes (had to empty and load the dishwasher first as neither of them did it while I was at work yesterday and I was too tired to bother last night), so youngest had potato & cheese omelette, and oldest and I had pepperoni and cheese omelettes. 

This afternoon is the big tidy/declutter the living room session so that we have lots of space for general chilling tomorrow and present opening on Christmas Day! Let's hope I can find space to put away the things that need keeping from my piles of stuff to sort through. Depending how much rubbish there is I may end up having to make a tip run tomorrow morning, as our binmen are on strike again next week and the week after, so assuming they don't bother to empty my bin today (3 days after last emptying it) that will be 3.5 weeks again and I don't want to fill it up straight away with bags that are "cleaner" rubbish and therefore I'm more prepared to put in my car. The bin is getting cleaned though, the bin cleaning company contacted me with a form to fill in if I did want it cleaned today and had less than 2 bags in it (only 1 so far if it doesn't get collected) as they have some capacity today to do cleans. So that makes me feel a bit better about it.


----------



## ColinUK

All this talk of wrapping things on the ironing board and all I can do is worry that you’d fall off!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.3 for me today


----------



## Lucyr

Morning 15.2 here oops (fell asleep before doing the second half of a split bolus). Correction in and up early for a wee/drink

Haven’t posted on this thread much as have been feeling rubbish again lately (whenever the fatigue condition flares up it’s always the morning it’s worse and the amitryptaline has a hangover effect in the morning)

My latest blood results came back low on iron (was totally fine in September at 15 but a bit low in November at 7, target range 11-25) and did see the GP late yesterday about that so I set off traveling in the evening and stopped off for the night overnight, so there’s a hotel breakfast to navigate bgs for later. Also coming down with yet another cold.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.5. 

Presents for family en route to Oxon via DPD - hope they  travel quicker when going east as my meat order is over due by 24 hours....could be a ripe surprise by Boxing Day! 

Having difficulty with the "ooh but you must come to us" brigade - difficult not to cause offence when refusing. Quite looking forward to a quiet day pleasing myself.

Whatever you are up to over the holidays - enjoy it!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 3.1


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 6.7 

Today is our annual PJs, Christmas movies and snackfest. If tomorrows waking is under 10 I deserve a HS .
I have just made a list of carbs in all the snacks for today and to be fair, without realising, most that are for me are reasonable carbs and theres some no/v low carb options.

Hope you all have a magical Christmas Eve <3


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Cold is slowly going away.

BG 4.8. (So there cold!!!)

Had a hot toddy last night, ahhh, lovely. Great sleep too.

A few preparations to do today. My usual planning just hasn't happened. I'm just plodding my way through. Not my usual style.

The trifle experiment (without the important fruits (like raspberries)) was a bit of a flop. But then, with my cold it was hard to taste anything. Sigh.

Got my months energy bill through yesterday. Quite shocking (pun  ) but just ok. I thought it would have been a bit lower. Its the gas bill that screwed it all up and we have hardly used any gas at all. Sigh.

Out for one last fight/battle/shop early this morning. Hmm could be a bit stressful. Yesterdays shopping was chaos...and it's all for just one day! Bought a bottle of fake champagne. I like fizzy wine stuff but rarely buy any.

No sign of my daughter sadly. Very disappointing. But then I would hate her or her daughter to catch our cold.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.8 on this merry Christmas Eve. 

Traditionally, for me, I would be rushing around like a blue bottomed flea ( polite version), but as I am mostly incapacitated it will be more like a two toed sloth! Lots of sitting/lying down between pigs in blankets and sage and onion stuffing. Luckily, as I’m a mega organised person, tea was made in November and put in the freezer, lamb Madras, our traditional Christmas Eve meal. Just need to whip up some chapatis. Mr Eggy can do that no bother. The leeks, swede, sprouts and parsnips have been harvested. Unfortunately, last week’s frosts got to the new potatoes which were stored in the shed. Had to buy potatoes for the first time in over six months. Very disappointed. Mr Eggy can prep the veg, I’ll do the stuffings and wrap bacon around mini Cumberland sausages. Not doing my usual tiramasu as there’s only two of us and I’m nil by mouth on Tuesday, colonoscopy on Wednesday, and it’ll just get wasted, plus I have to watch my diet for a couple of days previous. What was I thinking when I accepted that appointment!  Mr Eggy has bought a mini Christmas pudding for himself.

Have a lovely Christmassy Christmas Eve, it’s the most wonderful time of the year. I’ll no doubt be up at the crack tomorrow so I’ll pop in to wish you all seasons greetings. if not, have an amazing weekend. One more sleep.


----------



## ColinUK

8.2 Utterly useless sleep last night even by my standards. 

Therapy yesterday was fantastic. Tough but fantastic. There were tears. 

Today I’m off to the folks for a couple of days of overeating completely inappropriate foods. 

To those who celebrate, Merry Christmas!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 6.1. Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## harbottle




----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here. Cat duly arrived and is mucking in with the housework, she went exploring somewhere I’d missed with the hoover and reappeared with a cobweb on her nose. Son is due back from skiing at some point today, so it remains to be seen whether he makes it to our house this evening or spends Christmas queuing in the Immigration Hall at the airport.


----------



## ColinUK

harbottle said:


> View attachment 23423


That deserves a very Christmassy house!

I give you Biltmore… a truly remarkable place.


----------



## Michael12421

@harbottle


----------



## TinaD

My Grandson and I have been exchanging silly Christmas pictures - the Christmoose and the mouse. Not great art but fun.


----------



## Lisamw

6.8 this morning. Just enjoying a quiet coffee before I tackle the very long Christmas preparation list! But two weeks off to enjoy so I have no complaints. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

5.8 today which I am pleased with considering I had a sweet a sweet chilli chicken noodle ready meal last night.  Today just got to pop out to local shop for flowers to take to the crematorium tomorrow, oh and the only thing I am short on, kitchen paper, prep some veg, get my son to wrap up his girlfriend’s present so I can put all the wrapping stuff away.

congratulations @harbottle on your HS.

Hope everyone a lovely Christmas.


----------



## rebrascora

Not sure which result to offer as, like @ColinUK, I feel like I haven't slept much. Too much time in the red the last 2 nights. Can't be bothered to finger prick because BG meter is so temperamental in the cold and probably needs new batteries but I keep forgetting to buy some. The first Libre reading at 3.24am was "LO" and next time I woke up was 6.13am on 2.6. Libre reads about 1mmol low for me so these readings will not have been quite as bad as they appear but graph says I was in the red from about 2.30am until 7am despite 4 JBs, but then suddenly decided to head vertically upwards just when I was starting to think I would need more JBs. I knew DP/FOTF would be kicking in any moment, so really didn't want to take any more JBs than necessary and I know Libre is slow to show hypo treatments working but then I was suddenly 7.7 in a matter of a few minutes and heading for orbit, so had to start jabbing insulin. The problem seems to be that my levels have started going really high in the evening and don't respond to insulin leading me to get slightly heavy handed and then the minute I go to sleep my levels drop. I reduced Levemir last night to counter act that and had a little piece of flapjack but obviously still didn't get it right. It is all stress related, so hopefully after tomorrow, I will start to do better.  

Disappointed to feel really stressed again this morning as I thought I was feeling a bit more relaxed last night but 2 nights of hypos and disturbed sleep obviously hasn't helped my mental outlook. Hopefully it will ease as the day goes on. 

Went to the surgery to pick up medication yesterday and got 2 extra Libre 1 sensors thrown in as well as my new Libre 2s, so won't be swapping to Libre 2 for another month now as will use up the Libre 1s first. I missed out on a prescription for them last month and ended up using my surplus stock from the odd replacement and Libre breaks, so it is nice to have a slight surplus again just in case I have any failures but a little disappointed that I won't be using my new toy for Christmas.  

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. I am just aiming to get through it as I have found the last month really challenging with stress.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @harbottle on the House Special. A nice round 5 for me this Christmas Eve.   

Dez


----------



## Barrowman

Missed the magic number by one again this morning, it’s a 5.1 for me at 9.05 today.


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out and it was amazing. Almost no one around and reasonably well stocked shelves (or should that be 'seasonably well soaked elves').

Back home repairing the trifle with a few ideas. If I remember I'll post a couple of pics of it later on. 

Just remembered to get the lemon and parlsey stuffing out of the freezer. It needs to thaw before I add the eggs ... And then stuff things !!!

I will take today very gently....Zzzzzz ... lots to dZzzzzz


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.8 at 8:00


----------



## MrPixels

A 5.0 for me this morning...


----------



## freesia

I've just come back from a 3 mile walk. Its lovely out there today, cool but not cold, blue sky and some sunshine. I feel quite invigorated! Now time for coffee and my book.

Congrats on the HS @harbottle.
@rebrascora, thinking of you. I hope you get a decent nights sleep soon.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - though it's afternoon now (been on the phone to Abbott again for over an hour.)

5.6 when I finally woke at 10:10.  Surprising given I have this cold now and so has Julian.  He woke me snoring like a train at 04:00 and it was gone 6:30 when I fell asleep again.

Have informed all our guests that we have colds, but they have all elected  still to come.

Well done on the HS @harbottle 

@rebrascora just HUGS my love.

Happy Christmas eve everyone.  Have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## rayray119

7.7 did have another hypo while when novorapid would have been gone by then, so a slight reduction in nioghttime livemier it is)


----------



## goodybags

Good afternoon world, earlier this morning BS was 6.4 which wasn’t so bad considering, 
as like a few others I’ve had a stinking cold & cough yesterday hardly slept (upset stomach last night)
BS yesterday was 7.something on waking

no festive or socialising celebrations are planned, which is just as well,
got to pop to a supermarket for a few essentials, but not a big shop.

Have a Great Christmas everybody that is celebrating with family & friends,
and a restful day those not celebrating.


----------



## Wannie

4.7 at 5.45am this morning, took my granddaughters to see Santa in his'woodland village' with the Grinch trying to stop the children finding Santa and his house, Phoebe (4.5 years old) had a wonderful time pelting him with fake snowballs, she hit him more than she should, as he was sensitive to her throwing capabilities. She's been more excited to tell everyone she beat the Grinch than seeing Santa   
congratulations on the HS @harbottle, thinking of you @rebrascora and hope you get some sleep soon

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Leodis Redding

6.8 this morning. I'm so happy that it's stabilised.

I went for a Park Run this morning. It took me 41 minutes to get around but I haven't been running at all lately. Lovely to see so many happy, motivated people. 

Not much happiness or motivation back in my parents' home where I've been staying since Tuesday (I'll be back home on Monday) but I did my bit by cooking us all lunch of minced beef with noodles and veg.


----------



## Eternal422

Late check in for me as we’ve been rushing around visiting family today, which was nice but only back home now.  Anyway, 5.3 this morning, so a good start to Christmas!

Now chilling at home and decided to stay in as we are both quite tired and neither of us fancied going out to the local Indian restaurant as we had planned. My wife is especially tired after having to work a night shift last night due to a member of staff failing to turn up to work, so she had to rush in at 9:30pm and wasn’t home until about 6am today

Congratulations @harbottle on your Christmas Eve HS!

Hope your stress levels drop and your overnight BG levels don’t  @rebrascora.

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

Leodis Redding said:


> 6.8 this morning. I'm so happy that it's stabilised.
> 
> I went for a Park Run this morning. It took me 41 minutes to get around but I haven't been running at all lately. Lovely to see so many happy, motivated people.
> 
> Not much happiness or motivation back in my parents' home where I've been staying since Tuesday (I'll be back home on Monday) but I did my bit by cooking us all lunch of minced beef with noodles and veg.


I really miss Park Run. Even walking it now would likely take me around 90 mins and I’d suffer!


----------



## ColinUK

Just gone midnight so we all know what that means…


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 7.0


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, Merry Christmas!  6.7 for me today  Have a fabulous day everyone! 
The DF has already been up, and is really happy with her present from Santa! A just reward for her tireless efforts to keep the diabetics of the world informed about how to manage their blood sugars, and interfering helping by sprinkling a little of her Fairy Dust to keep us on our toes  She's booked on the next NASA Orion spacecraft with a one-way ticket...


----------



## Lucyr

Merry Christmas!

5.5 for me. Though I’m sure it was 5.2 one of the other times I woke up. Was asleep by 9 (nackered from the long drive etc), so woke up a few times in the night but surprisingly good bgs overnight.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.8 today (after a virtually a sleepless night) 
Happy Christmas


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.1. 

Wishing you all a stress free day.


----------



## ColinUK

Sleeping tablet induced 5 hours solid sleep last night which was a blessed relief. 

6.4 this Christmas morning. 

Enjoy the day whether you’re with family, friends or it’s just you and your favourite films.


----------



## eggyg

Merry Christmas everyone. 7.3 on my Accu-Chec as my Libre sensor is hanging on by a thread! Told me I was 9.9 arrow straight up! But funnily enough doesn’t show on the graph.  It’s due to be changed tomorrow anyhoo.

Been up since 6 as our children ( 30, 35, 38) starting messaging us at 5.35! Big kids that they are! 

Off to the farm at 10ish where we will all meet and exchange presents, it takes about two hours! Then off to our respective homes/ in-laws. Nice quiet day for us which makes a change, but in hindsight, very fortuitous this year. The thought of feeding 13 with a busted ankle fills me with horror! 

Have a great day, what ever you do.


----------



## Benny G

Merry Christmas all.
What a day?


----------



## Wannie

Merry Christmas, enjoy the day whichever way you're spending it  

4.8 for  me this morning


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.6

Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## Robin

Happy Christmas all, 5.1 here. Son breezed through passport control yesterday, he said it was quicker and more efficient than when they’re not on strike. Just waiting for everyone to wake up ( I think the cat is awake, but nobody else yet) then we can open the pressies.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and happy Christmas everyone.

Been up since 5am preparing the turkey and vedge. It takes longer than I thought it would. Made some meringues along the way too. Still got the traditional prawn cocktail to do.

BG incredibly 5.2 Happy Christmas pancreas !!!

Still a few things to do. Just sat down to have my breakfast.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Happy Christmas all, 5.1 here. Son breezed through passport control yesterday, he said it was quicker and more efficient than when they’re not on strike. Just waiting for everyone to wake up ( I think the cat is awake, but nobody else yet) then we can open the pressies.


Lots of stories in the press today about why there’s zero delays at passport control with the troops manning the posts. 
Turns out that troops have zero authority to apprehend anyone suspected of criminal activity as long as they have valid travel documents. 
They can’t seize items either. 
So there’s tales of suspected people traffickers, drug runners, people on wanted lists etc just being able to come in as they want. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn Congrats on the HS!


----------



## Barrowman

Seasons Greetings everyone.

It’s a 5.7 for me on another grey day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @Gwynn . And a nice Christmas Special for me too. 
Happy Christmas everyone, have an enjoyable day.

Dez


----------



## Bexlee

Morning all. Merry Christmas. 
7.7 for me. 

Oh my staying with family and the 7 year old niece got a DJ mixing desk for Christmas. Thankgod there doesn’t appear to be disco lights to go with it ……yet ! 

Have a great day.


----------



## freesia

Merry Christmas! 4.1 after an overnight hypo i didn't wake for. Have a lovely day everyone, whatever your plans.


----------



## Pattidevans

Merry Christmazs everyone.

9.1 - hardly surprising with this streaming cold.   Yesterday we did all the prep for lunch today and I went to bed at 9pm with just a slice of toast for dinner last night.  Slept through to 8am with the aid of half a Nytol.  I feel a bit better for that!  Guests have been warned about the colds, but are still coming 

Have a wonderful day all.

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @Gwynn congratulations on the Christmas HSs.


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 5.0 for me. have a great day everyone, & everything in moderation. Now off for a walk before the weather turns wet...


----------



## MrPixels

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> View attachment 23449
> Well done @Gwynn . And a nice Christmas Special for me too.
> Happy Christmas everyone, have an enjoyable day.
> 
> Dez


aaargh, you've hit nirvana, well done for that....


----------



## Michael12421

@MeeTooTeeTwo and @Gwynn


----------



## Eternal422

4.9 this morning.  Nice chilled day today with just us two.  Cooked breakfast on the way then a walk down to the river.  Looking forward to having a lovely quiet time and doing what we want.

Congratulations on Christmas HS to @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo !

Have a great day today whatever you may be doing!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Gwynn

Well, just completed 99% of the meal preparations. Discovered that the prawns were a bit off. Very smelly. And still in date too. Chucked them out anyway. It's probably best to avoid giving everyone food poisoning !!!

The meringues have turned out well though.


----------



## Wannie

Congratulations on the Christmas Day HS @MeeTooTeeTwo  and @Gwynn


----------



## Lanny

Little Miss GOODNESS KNOWS HOW LONG since I last posted on here?  Reporting in on Christmas Day, YES!, I’m alive! 03:40 BS 5.9.

A Very Good Morning to you all on this festive Christmas Day: I CANNOT BELIEVE I just said that!; Christmas & me were SO not pals for many years while working in the restaurant business! 

I’m absolutely cream crackered after cooking so much this morning BUT, NOT a roast: decided it’s too mch hard labour for one & takes me about a week to eat the whole chicken; pretty sick of by then too!  So, aI had a decadent poached egg with smoked salmon for very early breakfast. Just cooked 2 batches of beef mushroom with oyster sauce with mash, frozen dinged in microwave, while the pasta was cooking for 3 batches of pasta bolognese cooked after the beef as I HATE al dente pasta & like it very soft so, always start the sauce very late in! 4 boxes of meals cooling down without lids at the moment: will pop the lids on later; in the fridge for convenient dinging as it’s SO cold to cooking the kitchen I’ve found! Shivering, Covered in Icicles emoji! 

Now about to tuck into pasta with an opened bottle of Shloer Celebration Pink Bubble: opened last night; always a drawback to the champagne style cork is you have to drink the whole bottle before it goes flat! I’ve had a glass with each meal since I opened it & about to have my 4th glass for an early lunch: the flutes are a bit small so, maybe another 2 glasses left or 1.5? 

Been binge watching LOTS of Chinese dramas & watched 3 back to back after the contemporary one: that’s 12 sunce July this year! WOW! Just counted them up on my fingers! I learnt a LOT of Mandarin very fast: the two toughest ones taught me the most ie AMA & the contemporary one; REALLY worth the effort it took me to rewind over & over again to hear it all!

Right, pasta going cold & bubbles in flute nearly gone & signing off now to stuff my face!


----------



## Leodis Redding

7.2 this morning. Merry Christmas to those who like that sort of thing and a Happy Hanukkah to people who like a different sort of thing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's very good to see you posting on here again @Lanny  I was getting a little bit concerned about your absence. 
Have a great Christmas.

Dez


----------



## Fagor

7.2 
Slight spike after breakfast (other days could increase by several points), now still a bit low (11:00 after walk), had a digestive and small bread (with home-made rowan and apple jelly - yummy, Christmas present from my sister).
Diabetes is so perverse and unpredictable.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Lots of stories in the press today about why there’s zero delays at passport control with the troops manning the posts.
> Turns out that troops have zero authority to apprehend anyone suspected of criminal activity as long as they have valid travel documents.
> They can’t seize items either.
> So there’s tales of suspected people traffickers, drug runners, people on wanted lists etc just being able to come in as they want.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


I’ve only read the Guardian article, which was 'Exclusive' and only went as far as saying the military had to refer such cases to a non-striking border force official to do the necessary, of course, it doesn’t say whether there were enough of them, of course, and I suspect there will be much mulling over in the coming days.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.9 for me. 

Turkey looking good, veg prepped.
Must be time for a Bailey's Coffee.

New sensor day as well, so any wayward readings can go down to 'bedding in'

Have a good day everyone however you are spending it.


----------



## gll

Happy Christmas Everyone <3 9.7

Ovens are on, meat is cooking and I'm scoffing some home made soup to try and keep me from grazing on the tub of celebrations 

Hope you all have a fantastic day whatever your plans.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy Christmas everyone.

6.7 for me this morning, meal prep done first thing, turkey in the oven, Christmas pudding steaming, just got back from taking flowers to the crematorium, having coffee before all the rest of the serious cooking kicks off.


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Christmas everyone.
Pleased to report I survived the build up to the festive season and now I can start destressing. Feels like a weight has been lifted already.
7.6 for me this morning and a wiggly horizontal line overnight which I am very happy with as we ate really late last night (9.40pm)  including a mince pie with cream at 10.20pm, so lots of bolus insulin still active at bedtime but somehow, I managed to keep in range, which I feel was quite a spectacular success based on sheer skill!  ... or more likely a lucky accident  My 3 mince pie experiments in late November obviously paid off.  
I also managed to keep in range for my lunch today although I got tongue and lip tingle mid way through the meal and had to quickly scran all my cranberry jelly to head off a hypo (it was either that or eat a JB mid meal), but Libre isn't showing me as having breached the red line, so another spectacular success! @khskel I am also on a new sensor today but not my first Libre 2 as  anticipated but my penultimate Libre 1. Think this sensor and I are going to get on well if it's first few hours are anything to go by.... Fingers crossed.

Lovely to see @Lanny posting again and many congratulations to our House Special Christmas Champions @Gwynn and @MeeTooTeeTwo.

Hope everyone has had a lovely day with friends and family. Now a whole year to enjoy before we have to do it all again!!
Phew!!


----------



## rayray119

Meery Christmas. I'm not sure what my wakeung level was as I'm not sure if i actually fell asleep probably after some blood sugar.    Woke up about 4 or 5 this morning at 20 after being on a nice 7 when I went to bed guess the culprit clue it was a take away.   But over corrected and got down to 2.4   And before backfast(that being a couple of chocolate bars but hey its Christmas.)


----------



## TinaD

Had my main scoff as a late lunch as is the family tradition. Indulged in a few carbs alongside the duck, piggies and greens - rice ball stuffing and roast butternut squash. Eschewed pud, mince pies etc. BG 2 hours later 7.1 which has to be a good score for Christmas Day. 
One heartless friend left home made pies - butter pastry and brandy in the mince - but I hastily donated them to my Ukrainians lad and thanked him gratefully for a beautiful hand drawn card and a punnet of blueberries - he at least understands that I can resist anything but temptation.
Hope everyone having a good day.


----------



## Kaylz

Merry Christmas you lovely lot! Hope you've all had a lovely day! 

Well my first Christmas dinner was an absolute success even if I do say so myself lol xxxx


----------



## Elenka_HM

Merry Christmas everyone! It is late, but I made it 

Waking BG was 6.0, tho it seems a bit irrelevant being almost 15 hours ago. It's been a long day. Ten hours of work with some chaos in the organisation, it was exhausting. Luckily we had many lovely customers, I got compliments on my snowflake earring and my English, and there was this nice festive vibe. 

Got home knackered, the place was empty, I confess I put an emotional song and cried a little bit. Later I managed to see part of my family via videochat, which made me feel better, and had my Christmas dinner at almost 9pm. It is not the roast that's traditional here, nor the 5 course meal we served today at work, but I had the menu in my mind for weeks and I actually enjoyed it. To my own surprise, I'm not having any dessert. Now is time to drag myself to the shower and get some sleep before boxing Day, another busy one. 

Hope the ones that celebrate have enjoyed it and the ones who doesn't, have just had a pleasant day. And to anyone who is struggling or have difficult emotions around this time, a big hug. Good night xx.


----------



## Wannie

Sleep well @Elenka_HM, hope tomorrow is a bit easier on you sending (((hugs)))


----------



## gll

55% time in range for today. Expected much worse to be honest.
I went for an epic nap and woke up at 10pm (wups).
Going to get some more soup and then my pudding which I skipped (sugar free jelly and cream). Hopefully will be able fix BG and not pick at the leftovers .

Been a very chill day with just myself and the kids & heading out to visit people tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

Merry Christmas all. 6.8 phew less said the better. ❄️


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 9.1


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Great day yesterday. Preps and cooking from about 6am. Meal was very good. Worn out by the end of the day.

Today my daughter is coming to see us. No turkey for her as she ( and her family) are vegans.

Troublingly my back and hips are killing me this morning. Nasty stabbing pain. I can hardly walk !!!

BG 5.6 this morning. High for me. Might be the tail end of my cold coming back to bite !!!

I think today will be quieter, except for my daughters daughter...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Lanny

06:40 BS 8.0

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Oh dear! Typed a bit wonkily there, needed corrections, with the needle still in me one handed: woke up absolutely starving & stomach protesting very loudly so, a quick trip to the fridge for the last batch of  yesterday’s pasta, ate the ready meals throughout the day & there’s just one beef mushroom left now, & ate it cold just after testing! 

It’ll be a bit warmer in the kitchen once the sun comes up, hopefully, later & I’ll cook a mushroom omelette, maybe? OR just ding the last ready meal? 

Was watching the Strictly Christmas special around 01:00 when I was awake after a bit of sleep: couldn’t hold out to after 17:00 to watch it live after my very early start yesterday; then, straight back to sleep again, more or less!  Craig was in great spirits & some VERY high scores were given out AND the return of Bruno Tonioli in a song & dance number at the end! I didn’t know Bruno could sing!

Also saw, earlier in the day while most of you lot were scoffing the BIG MEAL around 1pm, the 2020 film of Emma on iPlayer starring Anya Joy Taylor! I LOVED the soundtrack, songs & music from the start but, must say I thought the bare bottoms scenes were completely unnecessary: “WHAT!” I thought in a Jane Austen film? But, apart from those two scenes, rather enjoyed it even though I spent most of the film wondering WHERE I’d seen that actress before, she was excellent as Emma: finally got too much & paused it to google her & was very puzzled by the list of things she’d done until near the bottom of her acting cv was The Miniaturist on the  BBC. Watched the rest of it & it’s on a par with the Gwyneth Paltrow film way back in 1996! The music, songs & soundtrack is SO colour & vibrant as is the film itself; I recommend it! 

Edited to add:- Oh dear! Am I drunk after finishing all that Shloer Celebration Pink Bubbly?; SO many corrections needed after reading the post after pressing the button!


----------



## ColinUK

Well it’s a Christmas miracle. 5.2

Eat the big meal in the evening yesterday which is traditional for us. Mum made lots of “diabetic” desserts which I didn’t have any of as I didn’t have pud at all. 

Was the last day of Chanukah as well so we were mainly celebrating that whilst my ridiculously long Christmas playlist provided musical accompaniment to the actual Uno tournament. 

Leg is painful today though. Quite likely that’s from sitting in a dining chair for six hours or so. 

Mum’s asked me to help her make bread this morning so I’ll do that and head home this afternoon I think. 

I’m looking forward to making some kind of left over veg hash thing for breakfast!

Have yourselves a good day folks and love ya all!


----------



## Michael12421

@ColinUK


----------



## Lanny

I see, during my absence there, there’s QUITE a competition going on between you lovely lot to post the best House Special pictures as a reward for those achieving that Magic Number!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here, reduced basal a tad too much to compensate for the alcohol, thinking back, I didn’t drink very much at. all, we use the 'posh' glasses we got as a wedding present on high days and holidays only, and they are quite small. Modern glasses have got a lot bigger!


----------



## Bexlee

Morning 7.8 for me. Not too bad after food yesterday. Only one sweet thing - a mince pie. 

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Eternal422

6.4, which I’m ok with considering the many different things I ate yesterday, oh, and a couple of bottles of champagne between us!  Didn’t have Christmas pudding as we both had enough after dinner, saving that for another day along with my nice bottle of Aloxe-Corton, trouble is my wife doesn’t like red wine so I’ll have to see if I can keep it to have a couple of glasses each night once opened.

Congratulations @ColinUK on your HS!

Hope everyone is ok.  Take care.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @ColinUK on the HS.  Just missed it by 0.1 with 5.1   

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

Lanny said:


> I see, during my absence there, there’s QUITE a competition going on between you lovely lot to post the best House Special pictures as a reward for those achieving that Magic Number!


Oh no. it is not a competition. If it were a competition I would cease posting as I am not a competitive person.


----------



## MrPixels

4.9 for me this morning... and now for breakfast


----------



## Wannie

Good morning everyone, congratulations on your HS @ColinUK I also woke to a 5.2 this morning at 7.30 which I'm happy about as I went to bed with a slightly higher than usual for me at 5.9 after savouring a slice of Christmas cake made by my daughter who is a bit heavy handed with the brandy 'hic'   
Taking my daughter and granddaughter to see the pantomime -Sleeping Beauty - this evening but apart from that a quiet day today. 
Have a good day today


----------



## Michael12421

@Wannie


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.1 for me today, but did eat a mince pie and some chocolates in the evening, 

Eat and mash day today, daughter and grandchildren are coming round for that, then a quiet evening.

congratulations to @ColinUK and @Wannie on your HS.


----------



## eggyg

Afternoon all. A nice round 6 for me and a lie in. My seasonal insomnia has vanished in a puff of smoke. And relax! I also had a unicorn today too. #smugemoji 

A chaotic, noisy, messy but ultimately a relaxed day yesterday. I was drowning in a sea of wrapping paper at 11am! Kids were all happy with their gifts which is always nice to see. Visited mother in law and we were home by 1.30. Put turkey crown in the oven, had a snack and played with our new toys for a couple of hours, then Mr Eggy cracked on and we ate our starter at 5 and main at 6. I didn’t finish either, and didn’t have a pudding, although I did have a couple or four chocolates about 8ish. Watched one programme on TV and then listened to music and chatted. My ankle was so bad last night I was in agony and the painkillers were not touching it at all. But had a good night and I have been ordered to rest all day today. Which I will. 

Congratulations to our two stars today @ColinUK and @Wannie great job. Enjoy Boxing Day, stay in your PJs and watch rubbish telly. That’s what I’m doing.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 8.9 for me. I had a couple of long lasting, very stubborn hypos yesterday. I must have misjudged the meal but i don't know how as i weighed and counted the carbs and i don't usually make a mistake when doing that. Oh well, we had a lovely day yesterday with both daughters and a son in law here.

Congrats to @ColinUK and @Wannie on your HS.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.0 after a broken and expensive night - lie awake long enough and I buy books on Amazon...all "real" books for the non-fiction library last night though I did also download a handful of kindle light fiction. 
Nice blue sky this morning with shower clouds - tomorrow the deluge recommences.
Have a good day all.


----------



## rebrascora

Happy Boxing Day everyone..... My favourite day of the year because all the stress and hype is over.  Woke up to a dusting of snow and the car frozen solid this morning.

7.6 for me with an upward sloping arrow but it was a steady 5.7 20 mins earlier, so clearly a good bit of Dawn interference going on. I needed a precautionary JB at 4.06am for a 5.1 but no alcohol involved for me yesterday and I almost achieved a Christmas "unicorn". I just momentarily dipped into the red and over the upper limit into double figures ever so briefly if you look very closely. Still I am quite proud of my graph, especially as I had another mince pie before bed without going into orbit, so it looks like it genuinely was skill when I have achieved it 2 days in a row. Not sure I am going to push my luck and try for a third though.  


I even managed a sensor changeover in the middle of making Christmas lunch!

Off to my sister's this afternoon for Boxing Day leftovers lunch which I absolutely love. Turkey and ham and pickles and salad..... and maybe just a few triple cooked chips . My brother in law is as good as Dad was at making perfect chips.

Many congratulations to @ColinUK and @Wannie on your House Special achievements this morning. Well done guys! 

@Elenka_HM Hope your shift goes smoothly today. Love your little plate of nibbles as an alternative Christmas dinner!.... Oh and many congratulations on your staff award. It is lovely that your hard work and customer rapport was acknowledged like that. Well done!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 6.1 for me today, not bad at all considering how much more carbs I ate than usual yesterday! Then again yesterday's readings after meals were ok too, already put them in the evening thread last night. Had a couple of pieces of fudge after my post evening meal reading as I had chopped it up (made it in the morning before making Christmas dinner then it needed to set). Put it in 2 nice Christmasy boxes, one will go to bf's mum who loves fudge and the other is for us. Since I chopped it up after bf had left to go to work, he won't be able to try it until he next visits on Tuesday evening so I've told the kids to not eat all of it   .

Today not much planned except for a video call with my brother so kids can see cousins - was meant to be 10am but he messaged to rearrange for the afternoon as they were up late and just having breakfast and then have prep to do as my other brothers (and one's wife and kids) and my parents are visiting them today. At least that'll save me arranging a call with the other brother to see his kids as I hadn't got around to that yet!


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Happy Boxing Day everyone..... My favourite day of the year because all the stress and hype is over.  Woke up to a dusting of snow and the car frozen solid this morning.
> 
> 7.6 for me with an upward sloping arrow but it was a steady 5.7 20 mins earlier, so clearly a good bit of Dawn interference going on. I needed a precautionary JB at 4.06am for a 5.1 but no alcohol involved for me yesterday and I almost achieved a Christmas "unicorn". I just momentarily dipped into the red and over the upper limit into double figures ever so briefly if you look very closely. Still I am quite proud of my graph, especially as I had another mince pie before bed without going into orbit, so it looks like it genuinely was skill when I have achieved it 2 days in a row. Not sure I am going to push my luck and try for a third though.
> View attachment 23461
> 
> I even managed a sensor changeover in the middle of making Christmas lunch!
> 
> Off to my sister's this afternoon for Boxing Day leftovers lunch which I absolutely love. Turkey and ham and pickles and salad..... and maybe just a few triple cooked chips . My brother in law is as good as Dad was at making perfect chips.
> 
> Many congratulations to @ColinUK and @Wannie on your House Special achievements this morning. Well done guys!
> 
> @Elenka_HM Hope your shift goes smoothly today. Love your little plate of nibbles as an alternative Christmas dinner!.... Oh and many congratulations on your staff award. It is lovely that your hard work and customer rapport was acknowledged like that. Well done!


Boxing Day is my favourite day of the year too Barbara. I just relax and don’t give a stuff about anything.
I think you definitely had a unicorn day yesterday. I thought I was going to have to change my sensor yesterday too, it was hanging on for dear life but I slipped a wrist sweat band in ( luckily I have skinny arms) and it stayed in place until it expired at 8.30 this morning. Going to have a long, deep and bubbly bath then afix a new one on.
Have a fab day with your family, we too are having home cooked chips with our leftover  turkey, some traditions never die. X


----------



## 42istheanswer

We have leftover chicken (didn't bother paying the extra for a turkey crown with only 3 meat eaters yesterday and only 2 here today) and a ham that I cooked on Christmas Eve (did 2 small ones and we had the other as part of the Christmas Eve feast). (ETA and leftover Quorn Roast for the non-meat eating kid.) A few leftover roast potatoes, may just let the kids eat those rather than make more but depends if they think they need more. Plenty of leftover broccoli and a few leftover roast parsnips for me. Still got some stuffing to turn into balls and bake (I nearly forgot to make it yesterday - just the packet stuff as my fussiest child loves that so we stick to that - so just quickly rolled enough for yesterday to get them in the oven) and shall do some more roast sprouts.


----------



## khskel

Morning all 8.9 for me which translated to 5.8 on the finger pre breakfast. This sensor had better buck its ideas up or it's getting reported.

Christmas day a bit of a disaster. I was all set to serve up by when brother in law called to say his mum was hallucinating. Mrs Khskel rushed off. Paramedic was sent rather than an ambulance but he was delayed after attending an RTA. He did his checks and called an ambulance. She's currently in hospital awaiting admission to a ward.

The meal at was still good albeit delayed. Too late for Xmas pud though. Let's see what the day brings.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barrowman

And it is a 5.0 for me this sunny Boxing Day morning.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone had a good Xmas day . 5.3 for me this morning. Pleased because it's been between the 9 s since Xmas Eve ... Haven't eaten or drank anything naughty. Honest . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## rayray119

10.4 this morning even after a correction of 3.45.  could be that half a unit reduction of Livermir  was a bit too much after having a few night time hypos or there could be after factors)


----------



## freesia

khskel said:


> Christmas day a bit of a disaster. I was all set to serve up by when brother in law called to say his mum was hallucinating. Mrs Khskel rushed off. Paramedic was sent rather than an ambulance but he was delayed after attending an RTA. He did his checks and called an ambulance. She's currently in hospital awaiting admission to a ward.


I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Wannie

Michael12421 said:


> @Wannie
> View attachment 23459


Love this house, Thank you


----------



## goodybags

Good Afternoon I woke late this morning BS was 8.1 after a disturbed sleep,but at least I got some sleep in the end.
I will be so glad to shake this cold - it’s turning into a bit of a chest infection now, 

hope to be feeling more “normal“ tomorrow, so glad we had nothing planned for the festive period, other than some packing and sorting (ready for moving) 

we haven’t a date for completion, and where we’re buying will require some work before we actually move but we have a date for exchanging contacts of 15th January, then most likely sometime in February it will complet, 
but whilst we’re off work for Christmas & New Year we had planned some packing & sorting, 
which as I’m feeling rough is being done at the moment mostly by my wife, I’m just exhausted as soon as I do anything.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.9


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 4.9. Best in ages, which, considering I weakened, making and consuming a number of cinnamon apple tarts, is weird. Off to Llandeilo Antiques Centre today to have a dig about.

Hope all doing well.


----------



## Lanny

06:04 BS 8.3

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

ALMOST forgot to post but, just paused last night’s Death In Paradise, couldn’t stay up for & asleep by 19:00, that I’m watching on iPlayer after scoffing the last ready meal of beef mushroom I made on Christmas Day!  I’ve moved cooking mushroom omelette with tea & toast to lunchtimes, 10:30 to 13:30, when the sun is up, whether it decides to show its face or not, when the kitchen is not quite a freezer, still like a fridge, & will have that later: will batch cook a new lot of meals then too; I fancy a fish curry in this cold weather! So, just a quick ding in the microwave for early morning & evening meals!

Yay! DIP is back to brighten up the cold, dark winter nights!  Time to unpause it & finish the episode!


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.4 ok (amazing since I ate anything and everything that I shouldn't yesterday (my excuse - feeding my cold)
BP elevated hmmm
Pulse low again

However, I feel fine. The cold has almost completely gone. At least it didn't ruin Christmas.

My daughter (and partner and her daughter) came to visit yesterday. It was really good.

I need to restart my exercise properly. It faltered over Chistmas with my cold and the freezing, wet, windy weather!!! (Any excuse)

Today, exercise, less food, er, rest.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1. 

Not looking forward to today one teeny tiny iota. It’s colonoscopy prep day.  Last food to be consumed by 9am and that’s me until after lunch tomorrow. It’s barbaric! Just checking I’ve everything to hand;
1. Foul tasting drink. Check. 
2. Lots of reading material. Check. 
3. Chair and cushion in bathroom. Check.
4. Tub of Vaseline! Check.

I’ll see you at the other end. No pun intended.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.3 here.

I hope everyone had a very nice Christmas Day cos I certainly did. My bruv and his family really know how to lay on a big day of food, fun, more food, more fun...I feel very spoilt indeed. 

Enjoy Llandeilo @TinaD - I love having a root around in the Antiques Centre, it’s like a rabbit warren of nice things. 

I hope the next few days fly by @eggyg.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.5 here at my usual waking up time, but I went back to sleep for an hour, and now I'm 8.5. Are we sure the Diabetes Fairy made use of that one way ticket to Mars we gave her for Christmas?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## goodybags

Good morning - feeling slightly more normal today 4.5 on waking today
after probably about half a nights sleep 

I did test at around 3 am as I was still awake think 
and supriisingly produced a in the middle of the night HS
Still I had more sleep yesterday than the last few nights put together 
and now im going to doze again for a few more ZZZ’s 

Have great day everybody


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.3 for me.


----------



## rebrascora

5.9 with a downward sloping arrow for me, but only because I jabbed a whopping 5 unit correction for a 14 at 5.30am and my graph shows I was in double figures all night. I have picked up a minor cold but really, considering I didn't eat anything naughty yesterday ....well other than a single piece of very nice brown bread with my soup and a few chips and a few crackers with my cheese.... but no mince pie or Xmas pud, as no one else was up for it..... it is quite disappointing that I was high all night. I know for a fact that I didn't forget my evening Levemir as I clearly remember injecting 2 units into my right thigh and I got out for a walk after our evening meal as my sister and I walked round to the farm where her horses are at livery and did evening stables and then walked back and when I got home at 11.30pm I had mine to do, but by then I already had 2 stacked corrections active, so really annoying that my levels went so high in the night. Today is another day though and I fully intend to finish it with another mince pie as there are still some left and if I am going to be high overnight I will at least be happier to have a good reason (and some enjoyment) for it!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.9 with a relative lazy day planned, hubby is working late shift, son is going to see his girlfriend, so I will go and see mum for a couple of hours this afternoon, apart from emptying the dishwasher nothing else planned.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.0


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, it’s a 5.3 for me again today and that’s after a rather largish portion of Christmas pudding with cream around seven last night.


----------



## Wannie

5.5 for me this morning at 8am, hour or so after I woke up to Phoebe saying wake up Nanna its getting light and Sophia wants to get out of her cot - nope Phoebe wanted to get up and play   
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me. 5.6 on the finger so sensor settling down.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. 5 5 for me this morning. Been a good night . See what today brings. Rain by the looks of it Still get out for a good walk with the dog. Have a good day folks


----------



## ColinUK

Very late start to the day today as my bed is so ridiculously comfortable. 

Yesterday I chucked quite a lot of ill advised foodstuffs in the bin. I didn’t overeat whilst at the folks nor did I do so when I got home. 

Slept reasonably well considering my leg is so bloody painful right now. Even codeine isn’t really touching the sides. But it ebbs and flows and it’ll get better as it heals. 

Was contemplating going for a wander today but frankly can’t be bothered strapping the support on so might just wander to the sofa or grab my kindle and carry on reading the surprisingly decent novel by James Patterson and Dolly Parton I started the other day. 

Oh and 5.9


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'7 today, 6'6 by the time I got breakfast 20 minutes later. 

I have 20 minutes left in my Libre sensor and no replacement for it. They have not been added to my repeat prescription yet, the lady in my Libre starter webinar said they would write our GP about that (2 weeks ago), I wonder if mine didn't receive the memo or there's just a delay in things due to the holidays. I sent an email to the Diabetes team and I'm checking my phone like a teenager waiting a text from the boyfriend   

I have no problem going back to finger pricks while it is sorted, even tho I find Libre really convenient, but I was hoping to get one sensor for my holiday next week. Didn't realize the dates were so close. I just ordered more test strips to be covered.


----------



## Eternal422

5.8 after being high at 13.4 at 2:44am.  Just couldn’t be bothered to get out of bed to get a bolus, but by waking it had dropped to 5.8, presumably the Levemir kicking in and doing its job.

We can’t decide what to do today, the shops will doubtless be busy and full of sale stuff.  We don’t really want anything anyway, but will have to do something otherwise by the evening we will be bored!

Almost looking forward to things getting back to normal, I always find that after the build up to Christmas, which by and large I enjoy, the aftermath is very flat and I start sinking.  Never been a fan of New Year and will be glad once it’s over to be honest.

Take care everyone whatever you’re doing today.


----------



## Ditto

Good day all. Over 9 this morning, I think it was the reindeer cake that finally tipped me over. Good grief. A huge slab of it. Next year I'm eating out, peoples don't force food on you so much when you are in an eatery. Hope you are all enjoying the day.


----------



## rayray119

It was 6.6 at 4.30am then by time I had backfast but 8.7 by the time backfadt came around so seemed like it was the riggt move to reduce Livermore just before Christmas problem is that leads to a greater chance of dawn pherermon.


----------



## Pattidevans

Been  a weird Christmas.  Apparently our guests enjoyed it and considering they had never met before they all got on like a house on fire.   The cold changed into a nasty chest infection. I just about remember getting the dinner on the table and the rest is a blur.  Spent all day yesterday sleeping on the sofa mostly.  Feeling a touch better today though.  BGs have been terrible.... 13.4 this morning after all day in the high teens and most of the night despite 14 correction doses according to my PDM.  Used easily double insulin to a normal day.


----------



## freesia

Pattidevans said:


> Been  a weird Christmas.  Apparently our guests enjoyed it and considering they had never met before they all got on like a house on fire.   The cold changed into a nasty chest infection. I just about remember getting the dinner on the table and the rest is a blur.  Spent all day yesterday sleeping on the sofa mostly.  Feeling a touch better today though.  BGs have been terrible.... 13.4 this morning after all day in the high teens and most of the night despite 14 correction doses according to my PDM.  Used easily double insulin to a normal day.


I hope you feel better soon @Pattidevans


----------



## gll

Morning all. Slept early and woke up early. 7.0 - smack bang on target 

Still fighting a cold and between that and snacks/leftovers its been a struggle to get back into range and stay there. Todays a new day and will keep trying 
Yesterday I got it down and as soon as fast acting (correction) ran out it bounced back up .

Half planning to go to cinema again to see avatar again tomorrow.
Just before Christmas had to spend another couple of ££s in the paper/card shop to be able to use my debit card (min £5 spend) so got a scratchcard and won £20 on it. That will cover the cinema tickets 

A lot will depend if son is fit n well by then. His tummy is playing up again. He had no takeaway food for 4 week upon GPs request and then the night before xmas eve he had a potion of chips and ended up with V&D and is still going with it.
When he is better I'll get him to keep a food/drink/toilet diary and see if we can pinpoint what it seems to be causing it. I personally think its fatty/fried foods as we use low fat/lean meats and don't fry anything at home (except air fryer). Others in the house eat the same dishes and we order from various places and no one else gets unwell.
Doubtful we can do anything with GPs until the new year.

Right time to do some adulting and get the tesco ordered (have a slot pre booked) and tidy my office space 

Have a great day everyone and hope everyone who is feeling rubbish has a better day today x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.6, had my minii-Christmas pudding after a small dinner last night


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.2 for me todaqy


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 5'3 today. Didn't need to be up so early for a while, and I didn't miss it! 

Yesterday I decided I would really like to have a Libre for my 2 week holiday and didn't want to worry about wether my prescription would be sorted on time (probably not), so I went ahead and ordered one from Abbot website. I got £50 of tips this Christmas in the hotel so it basically covered it. Being away from family, Santa didn't get my new address  so I thought I would take care of my own present this year. But I didn't have ideas as I just got a coat, a backpack and a pair of boots in November! (All needed replacements). So this sensor will be my "treat".

I was explaining that to my man, who said it is a nice present and I should be happy to have the new device. He doesn't know much about diabetes but understands that Libre is helpful for my health. I had a little giggle when I was texting him saying I already took the other sensor off because it didn't work anymore, his answer was "is the device under your arm broken?". No, I said, they are made like this, they work for 14 days and then you can't use it anymore. "What a f***? I thought it last at least half a year!". Aaww


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.4 and I survived yesterday. Just! Never want to do that again. Managed my BGs very well I thought, kept checking and if I was in the low fives, I took a drink of lemonade, not much because it was horrible, although compared to Movicol it was like nectar. Apart from the prep, the other bad thing was, I’ve given my ankle  a bit of a jar trying to rush.  It’s throbbing this morning but I don’t think I should have any painkillers. I’ll take some with me and ask when I get there.

Leaving 8.15 to get through town for my appointment at 8.45. I could be there up to three hours so Mr Eggy will just drop me off and I’ll hobble in. This will be the easy bit compared to yesterday. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## MrPixels

Oop's missed testing yesterday which upset the routine & probably my average. However this morning is  5.2...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone. Slept like a log and up late at 6am.

BG 5.4

Today...exercise and rest. The cold is still lingering in there !!!

Incredibly the turkey and my stuffing lasted for three days meals. Well worth the money. Today back to normal meals.

I too find the post Chistmas flop a bit hard. New year has become new 'fear' as things in the world seem to increasingly fall apart and our leaders continue to show how imoral and uncaring they really are. Sigh. I think we may skip any new years celebrations...

Talking of lousy leaders/politicians...I watched a few documentaries about King Henry 8th, Anne Bolyn, the big freeze of 1962, the big heat of 1978, etc etc and in every case our leaders showed how horribly disgusting and uncaring they can be. Sigh

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Michael12421

@MrPixels


----------



## Gwynn

Michael12421 said:


> @MrPixels
> View attachment 23477


These houses are great. I presume that those with an HS get to keep them


----------



## freesia

Morning everyone. 7.4 today.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.1 here, a near miss again.


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks.  5.0 here. The DF’s train must’ve been cancelled. I wonder where she’s ended up?


----------



## rebrascora

4.7 for me this morning. Had a couple of battles with my levels yesterday going over the line into double figures and refusing to come down until I stacked corrections and then both times, they came down and levelled out nicely in the 4s and 5s where they happily bimbled along until the minute I ate anything (even just a few low carb snacks) and then they headed back up to 10 and needed stacked corrections to bring them down again. Must have got it spot on last night as went to bed with 3 stacked corrections on 11. something and my levels came down into the 4s whilst I slept and levelled out beautifully. 
I am having regular hot lemon/paracetamol drinks to fend off this "cold" which seems to be working well, so can only assume these table top mountains in the 10s are down to the virus but very little else to show for it now. Don't feel bad apart from a bit of a sore throat and occasional bout of sneezes. I have increased my basal by 2 units this morning in the hope that will prevent them happening in the first place.

@eggyg Thinking of you this morning Elaine and hope it all goes "smoothly" and you are soon back home enjoying some real food and benefitting from some pain relief.  

@MrPixels Congrats on your House Special this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

@MrPixels Congrats!


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 this morning.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @MrPixels on the House Special.
5.7 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! An 8.5 for me. Haven't posted for a while as Sunday before last things went haywire as I appeared to have a non-Covid virus. Seemed better after five days but it returned for rematch at Christmas (an AJ bug)!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.9


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. Slept late. 5.7. 

Didn't find what I want in Llandeilo or Llandovery Antiques but enjoyed the run and the poke around. Absolutely "cream crackered" when I got home after really quite a short drive. Can't be my age - must be the steroid reduction slope...

Old chum Claire in hospital with chest infection - was struggling with it at home despite very weak heart and asthma until I gave her a good bollocking by phone and email. 23 hours outside in ambulance but now on oxygen and feeling a lot more comfortable. Says the wards are full of the elderly with the same thing. Meanwhile the government has stopped producing Covid stats and continues to resist nurses wage negotiation requests. Makes me want to spit.

Hope all well with @eggyg - you will definitely be starting the New Year with a - er- clean slate.

Wishing all well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

7.6 this morning, still eating up leftovers and too many high carbs snacks and chocolates.

@Pattidevans I hope you start to feel better soon.
@eggyg hope it all goes smoothly for you today,
@MrPixels congratulations on your HS,

Today will largely consist of doing nothing.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - nice storm going on outside, been raging round the house all night.

What with the storm and my chest "squeaking" and bubbling whenever I laid down I didn't get a lot of sleep.  BG at 04.07 was 14.5 so I did 2.7 correction (as worked out by the Omnipod) and lo and behold at 8:29 am I was 5.8.  First time in range since 23rd I think!  Now I am up and about I feel a lot better and much brighter.  I even feel hungry.... hardly eaten anything other than a bowl of soup, bits of toast and mouthfuls of food since 22nd.  So things are looking up! 

Thank you for all the "get well" messages.

Well done @MrPixels on your HS.

@Grannylorraine enjoy doing nothing.  It's about what I am going to do today.

@rebrascora hope you soon defeat the virus.  @eggyg thinking of you and hoping by now it's all over and done with and you are back home.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Leadinglights

I'm afraid the care available for the elderly is broken. My other half's Mum who is 97, bedridden since she broke her hip last Aug, no hearing, virtually no sight, can't feed herself, keeps getting UTIs because of the catheter and yet is assessed as low priority for being entitled to a care/nursing home place even for respite care. She is looked after by her daughter who herself is recovering from foot surgery and can't weight bear yet and carers who come in four times a day to feed and change her and give her some meds.
Neither she nor the family can afford private care.
We are at a loss to know what more we can do.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7.4 for me, so probably about 6.5 in reality.

Not sure what the day has in store but I'll probably be doodling away on some song ideas which are floating round my head.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all on this horrible and wet one 5 5 for me 96% in range Have to put some waterproofs on and get this dog out . Hope everyone is doing well. Have a good day folks


----------



## MrPixels

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - nice storm going on outside, been raging round the house all night.
> 
> What with the storm and my chest "squeaking" and bubbling whenever I laid down I didn't get a lot of sleep.  BG at 04.07 was 14.5 so I did 2.7 correction (as worked out by the Omnipod) and lo and behold at 8:29 am I was 5.8.  First time in range since 23rd I think!  Now I am up and about I feel a lot better and much brighter.  I even feel hungry.... hardly eaten anything other than a bowl of soup, bits of toast and mouthfuls of food since 22nd.  So things are looking up!
> 
> Thank you for all the "get well" messages.
> 
> Well done @MrPixels on your HS.
> 
> @Grannylorraine enjoy doing nothing.  It's about what I am going to do today.
> 
> @rebrascora hope you soon defeat the virus.  @eggyg thinking of you and hoping by now it's all over and done with and you are back home.
> 
> Have a good day all.





MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Well done @MrPixels on the House Special.
> 5.7 for me today.
> 
> Dez


Ha, but I only believe it because the meter told me so... I never get any consistency, but then does anyone?...


----------



## Benny G

Oh I wish it could be Christmas every day. 16.4 ho, Ho, ho


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. I'm having a very bad weird day. My sleep messed up and I do go weird with messed up sleep. Got the scales out, put them on the cold kitchen floor to fire up, did other stuff and thinking about stuff to do, then went in the kitchen and put the scales away without getting weighed.  Then with nothing in and disorganised due to not wanting to go out in the cold with this lurgy I've had since April, I ate a layer of the cookies which I didn't want, hated eating and why do people buy me stuff to eat? Why did I eat those? I must hate myself. 7.1 this morning. Have a better day all.  moan moan moan...


----------



## Wannie

Haven't tested this morning am running out of testing strips, replacement due to be delivered today, received email to say because of strikes will be probably 3rd January before I see them now  I have got a few left which I'll save for new years eve  
Congratulations on the HS @MrPixels, hope all goes well this morning @eggyg and that you are feeling better @rebrascora and everyone else who is fighting or fending off a virus


----------



## Eternal422

7.6 this morning, high for me but deserved after Christmas eating!  Back to more or less normal now, trying to work today which is tough, even though I’m still working from home.  I would now hate to go back into the office!  We talked yesterday about both of us retiring this year, which although sounds good, I must admit I’m scared about doing it and voluntarily giving up a regular monthly income!

Congratulations @MrPixels on your HS!

Hope everyone has a good day and those that are feeling under the weather get better soon!

Take care everyone!


----------



## eggyg

I’m home! Mr Eggy made me a lovely pigs in blanket and fried egg butty. It was delicious. Now eating dark chocolate and drinking Diet Coke. That’s my Christmas “detox” done for!   

So apparently I have multiple large diverticula. They’ve removed some small polyps and done biopsies in two different areas. Results in 2/3 weeks. I had to Google diverticula. Small pouches or sacs which bulge or push through the weak parts of my colon. Quite common and may not cause any problems but can cause pain and infections. That might explain the episodes of bloating and nausea I get? In the meantime I will try not to speculate until histology is back and I speak to someone who knows what they’re talking about. 
Just glad it’s over, had some painkillers for my ankle and headache, probably hunger, and I’m going to lounge about reading my new book. Lessons in Chemisty by Bonnie Gammus. Excellent so far. Thanks for all your kind words. You’re the best.


----------



## eggyg

Just noticed something else on the form I was given. Some faecilith present.   I Googled that too but it was as I thought, hard lump of poop! TMI! Soz! That’ll be my partial blockage playing up. Treatment, low residue diet, which I follow. Treatment for diverticula, fibre and lots of fruit! Could be interesting.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glad you managed to get through that dreadful procedure @eggyg 
Hope your up-coming results are ok. 
The few times I've had the same procedure, I was always amazed about how well relaxed the staff and nurses made me feel. 
Double their salaries now!! They deserve it!


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Glad you managed to get through that dreadful procedure @eggyg
> Hope your up-coming results are ok.
> The few times I've had the same procedure, I was always amazed about how well relaxed the staff and nurses made me feel.
> Double their salaries now!! They deserve it!


I agree, they were all amazing. So kind and reassuring


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Old joke!
Colonoscopist returns home from work. Wife says "Did you have a hard day at the orifice, dear?"
I'll get me coat!!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mine was 5.7 this morning but didn't have time to post then as I had overslept! Got to work only half an hour late so just took a very short lunch break to actually eat rather than taking a full one. I took in soup and some bread and had a slice of toast for lunch, and declined the offer from a colleague to fetch me something from the chippy. However they were disappointed anyway as the chippy wasn't open...


----------



## goodybags

Evening (Just) 
I did test this morning, when I woke which was just before lunch and BS was 8.4 
trying to get back to to sleep now, think yesterday I only got to sleep when it would usually be waking up time, 

I have my appointment at the vampires first thing tomorrow morning.

I’m still feeling quite chesty and wheezy after the what seems like a never ending cold 
I must’ve had it almost a month  but it only turned into a chest infection on I think Christmas Eve,

I’m thinking after the vampire visit 
I will see if I can get lucky on the phone in the morning to GP or a Nurse,
maybe they might be happy to prescribe some antibiotics (and possibly something to help me get some decent sleep)

lol .. just realised it’s now tomorrow already 
if you know what I mean, 
it was yesterday when I started this post though.

Take Care Everybody


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.2


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all. 4.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.4 excellent
BP 119/74 excellent
Pulse 58 fine

My cold seems to be lingering on sadly

Incredibly the Christmas meal leftovers were still ok yesterday. That turkey meal fed us for 4 days!

I am thinking about going out for an early walk after I failed to get out at all yesterday, but it is very dark and very stormy. Hmmm

Nothing much planned for today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Wish I didn't keep waking up at the crack of stupid.   I never know when to test for this thread so I read some of an old diary in bed (always have something exciting to read... )  and then took it and it was over 8. Agh, that'll be the bread, the carbs still have me in their clutches but I've got salmon and sprouts for tea, if I can just chuck the bread for the birdies and not tell myself I'm saving it for when brother comes tomorrow...

Have a good day all. Stay in, it's horrid.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, after quite a lot of near misses recently.
It's supposed to be sunny this morning, too soon to tell, I hate the dark early January mornings.


----------



## ColinUK

5.7 for me this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, after quite a lot of near misses recently.
> It's supposed to be sunny this morning, too soon to tell, I hate the dark early January mornings.


Congrats! And yup it is just one house!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 7.8. After 26 hours without food, followed by a horrible procedure, I think I went a bit mad yesterday when I got home. But not mad enough to warrant the numbers I was getting. Maybe the sedation, stress, or was it my insulin reduction over the previous two days? Back to normal, whatever that is, today. Hurray! 

We have a birthday tomorrow, grandchild number four, will be five. As usual, it’s always a last minute dash to get her a present, but I like to see what she got for Christmas first, and if there was anything Santa didn’t bring that she requested. Mummy sent me her list, and marked the things she didn’t get. Thank goodness for next day delivery. Got a Disney Belle doll for her and Mr Eggy is going into town to get his hair cut so will pop into M&S and buy her some PJs and clothes, which she is desperate for as she is growing very fast. I must admit to being a tad nervous, but how wrong can he go with leggings and jumpers? He isn’t good with colours!  I offered to go too but I’m not allowed on account of the blooming ankle. Grrr!

Congratulations @Robin on your elusive HS.  

Hand a good day. 
Photo of my mountainous day yesterday!


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 5.3 today. I just can't wake up lately and feel so tired despite loads of sleep. Must be the time of year.

Congrats on the HS @Robin


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Congrats! And yup it is just one house!
> View attachment 23486


Oh it's that thing in Cannes that looks like the Tellytubbies won the lottery!


----------



## freesia

@eggyg it seems we have matching libre graphs . No idea what caused my spike.


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Oh it's that thing in Cannes that looks like the Tellytubbies won the lottery!


Pierre Cardin’s house. https://www.palaisbulles.com/home.php


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 5.6 from me this morning, and now for breakfast...


----------



## Eternal422

Well lookey here!


Congratulations @Robin on your HS - snap  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## freesia

Eternal422 said:


> Well lookey here!
> 
> View attachment 23490
> Congratulations @Robin on your HS - snap
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Congrats on the HS


----------



## ColinUK

@Eternal422 That deserves a….


----------



## eggyg

freesia said:


> View attachment 23488 @eggyg it seems we have matching libre graphs . No idea what caused my spike.


Looks like we both had a roller coaster of a day! 
What I find worrying is I never felt it at all. Usually if I hit over 11/12 it’s like walking in treacle and I nod off. I did check with my meter when I hit 15 going up and sadly it was correct. That’s when I thought I’d better do a correction, something I rarely do.


----------



## eggyg

Eternal422 said:


> Well lookey here!
> 
> View attachment 23490
> Congratulations @Robin on your HS - snap
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Congratulations. Good job.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.2. 

Hurrah - it has stopped raining, yesterday was dire.


----------



## Lanny

09:12 BS 8.7

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

Forgot to check in yesterday & it was BS 9.0 at I can’t remember what time?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done to @Robin & @Eternal422 on those special readings. 
5.8 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Michael12421

@Robin & @Eternal422


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 9.4


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, back from the Vampires
this morning BD was 7.1  a relief as had a hypo in the early hours,
woke and was feeling like BS was a bit low,
tested and was 4.1 but 30 min later was 3.4.
so got up and ate a sandwich plus some some chocolate (from the Wife’s Christmas presents pile)

less wheezing today, chest infection must be getting better
so won’t phone GP, thinking a few more days hopefully it will clear up.

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a happy 5.3 for me earlier this morning. And the sun is shining just for a change.


----------



## rebrascora

Well, I see I am joining my diabetes twin @Robin and @Eternal422 on the House Special step this morning... 

Mine was somewhat engineered in that I injected a 1.5 correction at 4.30am for an 8.1 that was causing me disturbed sleep. My own fault as I ate far too late (9pm ) and then had another successful mince pie experiment afterwards, but the fat from the meal obviously slowed the release. Still very happy with how well I managed it as I had 4 roasties with my duck breast and orange sauce (home made) as well as a lot of veggies of course and then the mince pie with cream and managed to keep levels under 9..... in fact, when I climbed into bed, I was on 5.6 and wondering if perhaps I might need a JB but injected half a unit less of Levemir, which in reality would have been better left at my normal 2.5 but I was playing it safe. I still consider it a success though as I stayed in range.
Also pleased to report I have kicked that cold virus into touch and feeling much better mentally now too! Just need to start upping the exercise again and I will be back on top of the world!


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here, yay, after quite a lot of near misses recently.
> It's supposed to be sunny this morning, too soon to tell, I hate the dark early January mornings.


Did I miss the end of December?  The state I’ve been in I might have, or am I like Alice, down the rabbit hole?


----------



## Michael12421

@rebrascora


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

Turkey finished yesterday, apart from the bits I have frozen to cook with.

Another day with no plans but I need to go out to get bird seed.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

@rebrascora  Congrats!


----------



## Leadinglights

Gwynn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> BG 5.4 excellent
> BP 119/74 excellent
> Pulse 58 fine
> 
> My cold seems to be lingering on sadly
> 
> Incredibly the Christmas meal leftovers were still ok yesterday. That turkey meal fed us for 4 days!
> 
> I am thinking about going out for an early walk after I failed to get out at all yesterday, but it is very dark and very stormy. Hmmm
> 
> Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Have a great day today whatever you are doing


I know what you mean about the turkey, we had a stuffed turkey crown, 4 meals as is, 4 meals made into a turkey and mushroom crumble, a enough for a curry for another 4 meals to go into the freezer. Pretty good value.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @rebrascora on your House Special.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 for me today, but had another bad dream and woke up feeling very anxious.  Going out to see my friend today and to give her, her Christmas cake.  Will be eating out, but as she is also a type 2, it Helps us make better choices when out.

congratulations on the trio of HS today, @Eternal422, @Robin and @rebrascora 

Sunwas shining here, but sky is getting darker by the minute.


----------



## Pattidevans

Ooops... I missed @Robin's 5.2 on her post - I only saw "January mornings".  So Congratulations @Robin

Congratulations also to @Eternal422 and @rebrascora on your lovely HSs.   I just love Pierre Cardin's house!

Commiserations to everyone else suffering this damnable cold/chest infection.  I thought I was on the mend yesterday but today it's returned with an evil force and I'm now coughing up nastiness instead of just having a wheezy chest. 

Apparently both Boots and Lloyds had run out of sugar free cough syrup yesterday, (must be more diabolicals around here than I suspected) but Julian came home with some Covonia sugar free cough pastilles.... *he* needed them at 4am!  Not that he needs sugar free... meantime I corrected a 13.4 whilst we were still awake and woke to 6.4.

BUT... I clearly am not managing things well...  see photo.  I've barely eaten since  the day before Xmas eve.  I guess it's time to seriously increase basal.  I see another day on the sofa watching DVDs  coming up.  I hate the reader.... when will Abbott wake up and fix the phone app?

Meantime hoping everyone has a lovely day and stays away from anyone with a cold!  You do NOT  want it.


----------



## Gwynn

Just been out for a walk. 76 minutes. Horribly cold. Way too windy. Glad I am back home again.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @rebrascora


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.8 this morning for me. Slept in a bit then a slow start so just thinking about eating now. I think I might risk trying out a ham and mozzarella toastie for brunch, got some coleslaw to go with it.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 5.9 for me this morning. Care home rang me old blind mothers SATs are low . Taking her in to a and e . Para medic says give it a couple of hours then ring . Hopefully just a bit of a chest infection.. The same day this time last year she had to go in with the same thing . Never a dull moment. Have a good day folks


----------



## eggyg

Congratulations on making it a triple HS day @rebrascora.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morn/afternoon! I woke at 4:00 am and BG was 8. 5. After a large mug of tea I visited the smallest room in the flat and went back to sleep. When I woke at 7:30 it was 7.5 despite the Rich Tea with the tea!


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> Did I miss the end of December?  The state I’ve been in I might have, or am I like Alice, down the rabbit hole?


Oops, I’m so out of routine I forgot we hadn’t had New Year yet!


----------



## Bloden

Oops, forgot to post this morning. It was 4.9 if anyone’s interested. 

Had a very short walk this morning - first of all, Bloden didn’t want to come Walkies but changed her mind. Then, once we were down the beach, she suddenly turned and headed for home...so we had to follow! She’s 12 and a half now, and often has a look on her face as if she was asking: “What did I come over to this part of the beach for?” It comes to us all...

GET WELL SOON all you sick bunnies. This cold that’s doing the rounds is nasty nasty.


----------



## rebrascora

Bloden said:


> Oops, forgot to post this morning. It was 4.9 if anyone’s interested.
> 
> Had a very short walk this morning - first of all, Bloden didn’t want to come Walkies but changed her mind. Then, once we were down the beach, she suddenly turned and headed for home...so we had to follow! She’s 12 and a half now, and often has a look on her face as if she was asking: “What did I come over to this part of the beach for?” It comes to us all...
> 
> GET WELL SOON all you sick bunnies. This cold that’s doing the rounds is nasty nasty.


Of course we are interested!!


----------



## Wannie

Congratulations on the HS's @Eternal422 @rebrascora @Robin


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  8.2 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all. 10.9
Long story short late dinner of fresh pasta and didn't quite nail the bolus split or portion size (or both)
(Correction is in and already down to 8.1 at +1 hour  )

Really been a crap week with averages. only 46% in range in the last week (and 14% has been above 13.3) 
I'm blaming both this on/off earache and sore throat and being a complete inactive lump all week on top of over-indulging 
Todays goal is nip into town to pickup a couple of bits from ALDI (an hours walking about for that), come home and make a pot of soup and do some active housework and see if I can kick the extra insulin resistance into touch a bit.

Kiddo got a call from her consultants secretary saying the waiting list for her knee op is about 14 months. They will contact her nearer the time to do pre-op assessment and get her in for a consult again.
Was about what we expected. Ortho is always a busy list. She only got things moved along the last couple of surgeries as she had the School Nurse fighting in her corner demanding action as it was impacting her school life (shes now 21 and not at school).

Anyway off to get showered and organised. Have a fabby day everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 2.6


----------



## ColinUK

8.5 

Self inflicted. 

Lawyers conference today then a walk. Feel like writing some poetry today so that’s likely on the cards as well. And housework.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all and a surprising 4.8!
Must have been the unexpected exercise after two weeks of enforced rest. I persuaded Mr Eggy to take me into town, he dropped me off at the shopping centre, told I wasn’t to wander into the big bad world of the high street and picked me up an hour later. Granddaughter’s birthday present shopping complete. Wore my ankle stabiliser contraption and was careful. Met a friend and we stood and chatted for a while, could feel it seizing up but in the end I feel it helped it. I never got my regular evening throbbing, toothache like pain. Still twinging if I jar it, but on the whole, fingers crossed, it’s on the mend. Got all the grandkids at some point today, farmers’ children arriving first, mum and dad working, then the other two about 12ish, and we’re having a nice lunch for Sadie’s 5th birthday. We’ll bake some fairy cakes this morning and then there’s balloons to blow up and a banner to put up. Must dash ( sort of). 

See you all tomorrow. Have a fab Friday.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

I ventured out twice yesterday. Very cold and very windy. It is even windier today so, except for picking up my meds, I'm staying indoors.

BG 5.5 fine
BP high for some unknown reason (might be the fact that I had to wrestle the bins out to the gate in a howling cold wind just before taking the reading !!!) so I'm not concerned.
Pulse low as always

Nothing planned for today.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.0 here. Back to gloomy wet weather this morning. Managed a ride out in the sunshine yesterday morning, (the horse got muddy feet) and I felt so much better afterwards.


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 4.6 for me today, and now for breakfast...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me today (probably that shared Lindt chocolate bar late last night - but it was worth it. 
Some pretty weavy rain during the night.

Stay dry if you can.

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.3


----------



## freesia

Good motning. 5.1 and i've only just woke!!! I can't believe how much sleep i'm needing!! Better make the most of it before being back at work next week.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.4.  
Foul weather today - all animals can stay in the dry. A spring has broken at the edge of the yard so "puddles are us". It is a fair indicator of how much rain we have had as it never erupts except in the worst of times. 

Hope some of us at least see the sun today.


----------



## Eternal422

5.0 this morning for me.

Starting to get back into normal routines now, so hopefully BG will be a bit more stable and predictable (as much as it ever can be!).  

It’s looking like our New Years Day outing to the sea won’t be happening this year due to rain on whichever coast we pick (apart from the East coast but that is around a 4 hour drive away, so too much for a day trip).  To think that last New Years Day we had a walk on Formby Beach wearing just hoodies and it was warm and sunny!

Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing and stay dry!


----------



## Barrowman

And for the second day on the trot it’s a 5.3 for me again - and it’s still bl@@dy raining outside, haven’t been out on the bike for a week.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Very pleased with a 5.6!  I had a small portion of a meaty lasagne with wilted spinach (keeping my iron levels up) followed by two manderins before they wilt naturally!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

9.1 for me today, but that was the late night snacking including chocolate orange.  Anyway all the Christmas food has gone now, we didn’t buy much sweet stuff apart from a few of hubbies favourites. 

Very dark and gloomy day again, but apart from going to see mum for a couple of hours later, I won’t be doing much again, might do some housework or might leave that until tomorro.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.6 for me.

I think the Scots word 'dreich' sums the weather up perfectly .

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## rebrascora

8.5 when I first woke up and was in the 8s most of the night after a 2 unit correction at bedtime for a 10. As a result I did not sleep soundly. My body really prefers to be 4s and 5s for good sleep.
I hauled the horses' feed up the hill on my back for the first time in ages last night (been cheating and using the Freelander over the festive season) so I thought I would get away with no evening Levemir. ie. a 2.5 reduction and was even planning another 2 unit reduction this morning (that didn't happen  ). I should have twigged when my levels stayed solidly on 7.2 for the whole 1.5 hours of exertive work it took me that it wasn't going to play ball, but I was convinced it would drop when I went to sleep. Stayed up late making a huge stock pot of turkey broth into the small hours and was surprised to see it had risen to 10.3 instead of gone down, but it was too late/early to inject a bit of Levemir at that time, so just did a correction, which was clearly of very limited effect. 
Anyway, I hate starting the day too high, so I jabbed my morning Levemir (all 24 units) followed by 7 units of Fiasp for breakfast and correction and woke up 35mins later on a better looking 6.6. Just enough time to get my breakfast yoghurt and berries before it started to really kick in and drop my levels fast. Perfect timing!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 3.9 for me this morning. Caught it just in time did get up to 97% in range yesterday. Don't know how with all the stress from yesterday. Mothers been kept in flu A took me 4 hours before someone in a and e picked the phone up . Got to ring today after doctors done rounds . She must be terrified with been totally blind the staff sometimes forget . Just put her meal down and walk away . Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Leadinglights

Eternal422 said:


> 5.0 this morning for me.
> 
> Starting to get back into normal routines now, so hopefully BG will be a bit more stable and predictable (as much as it ever can be!).
> 
> It’s looking like our New Years Day outing to the sea won’t be happening this year due to rain on whichever coast we pick (apart from the East coast but that is around a 4 hour drive away, so too much for a day trip).  To think that last New Years Day we had a walk on Formby Beach wearing just hoodies and it was warm and sunny!
> 
> Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing and stay dry!


I had a friend who lived in Formby for a while and she took me to some woodland where there were red squirrels, are they still there. Also  walking on the beach with her dogs.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Thought I’d posted earlier, got distracted. 6.2 here.

‘Dreich’ in Scots, ‘slabog’ in Pembrokeshire Welsh - you’re right @khskel...it’s miserable out there. Roll on the spring!


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - FWIW it's miserable here too.

6.3 this morning.  Very late waking, but then I was up at 2:30 with a coughing fit and it took ages for me to drop off again.

Not really been anywhere since Xmas, apart from Tesco to pick up a few bits of party food for NYE as we shan't be going anywhere.  Picked up a lovely pair of bright green pyjamas that were reduced from £12:50 to £5.25!!  Well pleased!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Leadinglights said:


> I had a friend who lived in Formby for a while and she took me to some woodland where there were red squirrels, are they still there. Also  walking on the beach with her dogs.


There are still red squirrels but not as many as there used to be and they no longer encourage visitors to directly feed them


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.1 for me this morning. Planning a quiet day of sorting clutter out


----------



## Eternal422

Leadinglights said:


> I had a friend who lived in Formby for a while and she took me to some woodland where there were red squirrels, are they still there. Also  walking on the beach with her dogs.


We didn’t see any red squirrels, but there are pine trees in a wooded area as you go inland from the sand dunes, so possibly they are in there?


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon. Having a horrid day. Cough thing is now affecting cardio I think. I'm just guessing really but back is excruciating, like where I imagine my lungs are and thudding, absolutely horrible. Worries me as when my sister had her heart attack she had pain in her back not her chest. I'm such a hypochondriac! I slept the morning away after a paracetomol. Can't take much else with having the liver trouble and only one of those.  Ill since April, that is ridiculous. 

7.9 @ 5.55am have a good day all.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 6.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.3 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning all. 4.9

Going with the kids to see Avatar 2 again today  We all want a re-watch of it. Should be out of town by 4pm which was a stipulation for me. Want to avoid the folks starting in the pubs early 

No plans for tonight apart from movies at home with the kids, some light movie snacks and no booze. No one wanted anything to see in the new year. There's a good chance I'll be sleeping since getting up at 6am .

For all celebrating, hope you all have a fun night tonight and may the hangovers be absent tomorrow 

See ya all next year x


----------



## eggyg

A good morning all. Another low reading, for me, 5 and a unicorn day to claim. Shared a portion of fish and chips last night, as we’d had the kids all day, and bolused it to perfection.

We are having the family around tomorrow for New Year Day’s tea. 5/6pm . It was a hard call as I didn’t think I’d be able to manage to cook for 13 whilst hobbling.  So a compromise was made, the girls are supplying the starters, sides, and cheese and biscuits. (We’re having a hot buffet.)  We’ll supply the meats, roast beef, pulled pork and gammon, the roast potatoes and the puddings. Today’s task is individual tiramasu pots and a cheesecake. I haven’t made a cheesecake in years, so starting simple. Ginger nut biscuit base and a classic lemon filling. What could possibly go wrong?  

We will have a quiet night in, monkfish Madras tonight, and see the New Year in with Jools and be in bed not much after Big Ben chimes.

Happy New Year everyone. See you in 2023. 

Our granddaughter loved her Belle doll we got her for her birthday. Coincidentally she came to ours dressed like this.


----------



## MikeyBikey

eggyg said:


> A good morning all. Another low reading, for me, 5 and a unicorn day to claim. Shared a portion of fish and chips last night, as we’d had the kids all day, and bolused it to perfection.
> 
> We are having the family around tomorrow for New Year Day’s tea. 5/6pm . It was a hard call as I didn’t think I’d be able to manage to cook for 13 whilst hobbling.  So a compromise was made, the girls are supplying the starters, sides, and cheese and biscuits. (We’re having a hot buffet.)  We’ll supply the meats, roast beef, pulled pork and gammon, the roast potatoes and the puddings. Today’s task is individual tiramasu pots and a cheesecake. I haven’t made a cheesecake in years, so starting simple. Ginger nut biscuit base and a classic lemon filling. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> We will have a quiet night in, monkfish Madras tonight, and see the New Year in with Jools and be in bed not much after Big Ben chimes.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. See you in 2023.
> 
> Our granddaughter loved her Belle doll we got her for her birthday. Coincidentally she came to ours dressed like this.



When I was young my parents put the clocks forward so we kiddos went up to bed. Being the eldest I sneaked back down too see the new year in. In my teens and twenties it was a pub crawl which finished when they started tickets. Once I just stayed in the toilets reading the Times! Then around friends for many years. We planned to go out for the Millennium but everything was the typical British rip off! One restaurant reduced their price a few days before but would not refund those that had brought tickets at a higher price. The bar steward closed in the March as virtually everyone boycotted him. There is an event in the over 60s development I live in. Not sure whether to go as watching people nod off one-by-one is as boring as most televised football!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.3 here. Will probably prop eyes upon matchsticks and watch the New Year in with the family, I’m not good at late nights, but I have been known to go to bed, discover I’m still awake at ten to midnight, and sneak downstairs again to join the others.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Two fat ladies 8.8 at 8.it was 15.0 when I woke at 4:00. No idea why as similar meal last night as day before so I slam dunked 10 of Actrapid. Not feeling 100% yesterday I ran  Covid 19 test which was negative. I wasn't happy with the crappy kit off Amazon so have ordered from a different supplier for delivery later. This extreme variability makes zero sense. Damn you DF!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.8 for me today.   
A quiet night in for us with a curry for dinner. 
Wishing everyone A Happy New Year and enjoy yourselves whatever you are doing,

Dez


----------



## MrPixels

A 6.4 this morning, but I have been a bit active first thing. And now for breakfast...


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 11.7

A night of about 3 hypos (4.1… but I’m not waiting till that actually goes low then waiting 10 minutes for it to come up) and the last one sending me up to 13.9


----------



## ColinUK

6.9 this morning. 

I used to go out on NYE but haven’t for a few years now and can’t really get enthusiastic about it at all now. 

When I lived very near the River Thames (and the fireworks!) I often went to bed about 11 and slept through. They didn’t bother the cats either. 

Saw family last night and learnt that mum has had a flurry of emails from Nigerian Princes lately. Obviously not responded to any of them but that conversation led to the revelation that a distant cousin upped sticks in the 1950’s from London and married a Yoruba Prince and fully embraced polygamy. 

First time we’d ever heard this tale! Imagine a Jewish, blond, blue eyed, teacher doing that in the 1950s!

The Prince/Chief had 8 years of schooling, seems to have been a road sweeper before educating himself, eventually setting up his own company which became the preeminent civil engineering and construction company in Nigeria. 
He amassed great wealth and left hospitals all over Africa along with various schools and children’s homes all funded by a trust he established. 

She rose along with him and was, we think, the first woman to chair the British-Nigerian Chamber of Commerce or possibly the British-African Trade Commission (the language is not clear in press reports).

They had a daughter who apparently was sole heir to the eventual estate (valued at £30m in 1961). 

So there’s a line of Nigerian royalty today which is technically Jewish and family!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 6.00 . 
Today is my birthday so I have 2 things to celebrate -  Hogmanay and having made it this far. It would be easier if I hadn't stubbed and broken a little toe yesterday - or perhaps it wouldn't - what better excuse to sit down, put the feet up and read a favourite book? No reels for me. Crispy Duck with pancakes and spring onions for dinner - followed by total idleness...
Alex and Carla are mucking my pair out today (which is good as the language when I put a shoe on is quite unladylike) as a sensible present.
Still feeling rather chuffed at getting a very small, Victorian, brass telescope for small Grandson - thus combining his interest in antiques with a practical aid to playing pirates. For once Ebay came good and didn't let  me be outbid.
Hope everyone has a lovely time celebrating the turn of the year. Hopefully it will be better that 2022 for all of us.


----------



## Michael12421

@TinaD


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning - BG 6.00 .
> Today is my birthday so I have 2 things to celebrate -  Hogmanay and having made it this far. It would be easier if I hadn't stubbed and broken a little toe yesterday - or perhaps it wouldn't - what better excuse to sit down, put the feet up and read a favourite book? No reels for me. Crispy Duck with pancakes and spring onions for dinner - followed by total idleness...
> Alex and Carla are mucking my pair out today (which is good as the language when I put a shoe on is quite unladylike) as a sensible present.
> Still feeling rather chuffed at getting a very small, Victorian, brass telescope for small Grandson - thus combining his interest in antiques with a practical aid to playing pirates. For once Ebay came good and didn't let  me be outbid.
> Hope everyone has a lovely time celebrating the turn of the year. Hopefully it will be better that 2022 for all of us.


Happy birthday!!


----------



## MrPixels

TinaD said:


> Good morning - BG 6.00 .
> Today is my birthday so I have 2 things to celebrate -  Hogmanay and having made it this far. It would be easier if I hadn't stubbed and broken a little toe yesterday - or perhaps it wouldn't - what better excuse to sit down, put the feet up and read a favourite book? No reels for me. Crispy Duck with pancakes and spring onions for dinner - followed by total idleness...
> Alex and Carla are mucking my pair out today (which is good as the language when I put a shoe on is quite unladylike) as a sensible present.
> Still feeling rather chuffed at getting a very small, Victorian, brass telescope for small Grandson - thus combining his interest in antiques with a practical aid to playing pirates. For once Ebay came good and didn't let  me be outbid.
> Hope everyone has a lovely time celebrating the turn of the year. Hopefully it will be better that 2022 for all of us.


Many happy returns of the day... Take care...


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> 6.9 this morning.
> 
> I used to go out on NYE but haven’t for a few years now and can’t really get enthusiastic about it at all now.
> 
> When I lived very near the River Thames (and the fireworks!) I often went to bed about 11 and slept through. They didn’t bother the cats either.
> 
> Saw family last night and learnt that mum has had a flurry of emails from Nigerian Princes lately. Obviously not responded to any of them but that conversation led to the revelation that a distant cousin upped sticks in the 1950’s from London and married a Yoruba Prince and fully embraced polygamy.
> 
> First time we’d ever heard this tale! Imagine a Jewish, blond, blue eyed, teacher doing that in the 1950s!
> 
> The Prince/Chief had 8 years of schooling, seems to have been a road sweeper before educating himself, eventually setting up his own company which became the preeminent civil engineering and construction company in Nigeria.
> He amassed great wealth and left hospitals all over Africa along with various schools and children’s homes all funded by a trust he established.
> 
> She rose along with him and was, we think, the first woman to chair the British-Nigerian Chamber of Commerce or possibly the British-African Trade Commission (the language is not clear in press reports).
> 
> They had a daughter who apparently was sole heir to the eventual estate (valued at £30m in 1961).
> 
> So there’s a line of Nigerian royalty today which is technically Jewish and family!


How interesting. You need to trace your long lost cousins ASAP. You could be heir to millions!


----------



## eggyg

Happy birthday @TinaD. Double celebrations for you. Have a great day.


----------



## Eternal422

4.8 this morning.

Never really celebrated New Year, always feels like a miserable time of the year to me.  I’m afraid I usually feel quite down at this time and see it as another year having passed, short days, bleak weather and Spring a long time off.  I know I should be positive and grateful to have got here, but sometimes it is hard to see the positives.  Sorry for those that do celebrate, don’t want to dampen your spirits!

Happy birthday @TinaD, sorry to hear about your toe!  Good excuse to take it especially easy today!

@ColinUK , so will we now start getting messages from you asking for help in transferring millions to the UK but first you need a small admin fee and our account details?  Fascinating story though! You should research it more.

Take care everyone, see you all on the other side!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6 on the nose for me.

Supermarket beckons.

Got a bottle of Cava in. That may well get opened tonight.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> How interesting. You need to trace your long lost cousins ASAP. You could be heir to millions!


No chance!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> 4.8 this morning.
> 
> Never really celebrated New Year, always feels like a miserable time of the year to me.  I’m afraid I usually feel quite down at this time and see it as another year having passed, short days, bleak weather and Spring a long time off.  I know I should be positive and grateful to have got here, but sometimes it is hard to see the positives.  Sorry for those that do celebrate, don’t want to dampen your spirits!
> 
> Happy birthday @TinaD, sorry to hear about your toe!  Good excuse to take it especially easy today!
> 
> @ColinUK , so will we now start getting messages from you asking for help in transferring millions to the UK but first you need a small admin fee and our account details?  Fascinating story though! You should research it more.
> 
> Take care everyone, see you all on the other side!


Strange you should mention it but you’ve won a prize in a lottery you’ve never heard of let alone entered. 
All I need to do is have a copy of your birth certificate and passport along with your bank details and the long card number, expiry date and 3 digit security number for every card you have and you will receive your PRIZE WINNINGS CE$4710000000


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Happy birthday @TinaD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@TinaD Happy Birthday & New Year. Hope you can celebrate both despite the toe.


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 4.7 after a 3u correction overnight when i shot to 17 for some reason!!! No idea what is going on lately, possibly a mix of not being at work/still got the cough from the cold/time of year.

We're going for a walk somewhere today but will be staying in tonight with a film and a drink.

Happy Birthday @TinaD, have a lovely day.

@ColinUK, fascinating story.

@eggyg take it easy with that ankle.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK 
One of my favourites








						Brave Search
					

Search the web privately ...




					search.brave.com


----------



## 42istheanswer

@TinaD happy birthday! Hope you can enjoy it despite the toe!

@ColinUK how exciting, such a shame the family lost touch   . My family a few generations back apparently had money and land but someone gambled it away.... Not sure if it would have come down my line anyway

5.6 for me this morning. We will be playing a board game tonight, not sure who we will watch for the chimes at midnight.


----------



## Robin

Happy birthday, @TinaD !


----------



## rebrascora

Well, it was 10.3 the first time I woke up after a single JB at 3.40am for a 4.1 and a few minor red marks on my graph preceding it. I didn't take any Levemir again last night after multiple trips up the hill hauling haylage and feed buckets so I guess a DP rise was to be expected. Hit it with 3 units of Fiasp and 22 units (-2 from yesterday) of Levemir and tried to go back to sleep but wasn't very successful and had to start the day on a disappointing 8.7. Had a cup of coffee and headed up the hill with more haylage for GGs and that soon brought it down.  Forgot just how much exercise activates Fiasp and was suddenly 4.3 with a vertical downward arrow and only 2 JBs in my pocket and half a mile from home. Thankfully 2 JBs was enough but it was a close call and must remember to restock pockets before they get that depleted.

Happy Birthday @TinaD and Many Happy Returns. Sorry to hear about your toe. The problem with little toes is that they are in a vulnerable position and prone to getting stubbed, especially once they are already injured, so do be extra careful. They put me in a cast as a child to protect mine because I couldn't negotiate a doorway without smacking it off the door jamb and when it was already broken that definitely did not lend itself to the healing process. Not sure my Dad was impressed at the idea of a cast marking his paintwork but it slowed me down enough to be more careful when negotiating doorways until I got over that awkward clumsy stage. 
Will Taras be on his own tonight? Just wondered if the family had returned. Must be hard for him being away from home and family at this time of year.

Anyway, all the very best to everyone. here's hoping 2023 is a good one for all of us.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - this grey and wet day.

7.4 this morning.  Not too disappointed as I had Christmas pud (my first this Xmas) and dates as well last night.  The pud was delicious and I could have carried on eating the dates, except for a high glucose warning.

Happy Birthday @TinaD and sympathies in regard to your toe.

Both still coughing for England, so going to do nothing much at all.  Have a really good time all of you celebrating and Very Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## ColinUK

42istheanswer said:


> @TinaD happy birthday! Hope you can enjoy it despite the toe!
> 
> @ColinUK how exciting, such a shame the family lost touch   . My family a few generations back apparently had money and land but someone gambled it away.... Not sure if it would have come down my line anyway
> 
> 5.6 for me this morning. We will be playing a board game tonight, not sure who we will watch for the chimes at midnight.


This was dad’s mum’s family. There’s very little contact between the various branches that grew from Grandma and her brother. 
In fact when he (the brother died) they didn’t tell Grandma at all. 
There’s money in one root from that family line, quite a lot of money but I’ve never even met any of that lot so although they’re relations I don’t count them as “family”. 

Mums lot came from peasant stock in the Pale. They had barely two buttons to scrape together between them. Until one had an illegitimate child with the local Baron who left the resultant daughter the family home, lands, business and everything that went along with it. 

She married and they had five children however the property was seized and the entire family was murdered by the Nazis. 
It’s actually mum who had the strongest claim to the estate and the looted art etc but the Polish government won’t compensate for the land and none of the artwork has ever been found. 

One of their children made his way to Morocco via France and Spain and then went back into occupied France to cause chaos. He was eventually caught in a roundup and is presumably in an unmarked grave somewhere outside Paris. He was the last known direct descendent of that line. All of the others were murdered in various camps.


----------



## Gwynn

@TinaD happy birthday


----------



## Grannylorraine

8.9 this morning, but rounded yesterday off with an ice cream.

No plans for tonight, family round tomorrow afternoon, will be pizza, cheese and biscuits and nibbles, and Left over Christmas pudding. I have some savour party nibbles in the freezer, so depending how many can come, I will just heat up what is needed and the rest can stay put until the Easter egg hunt.

@TinaD - happy birthday.

Happy New year everyone.


----------



## goodybags

good afternoon BS was 7.9 when I woke (just before midday)
ive been quite relaxed mostly resting the last few days - think I forgot to post yesterday..oops
this dam cough and cold still hasn’t been 100% shaken though it’s much better than it was.

just about to go and have a word with the noisy neighbours,
or maybe I will let them just carry on making their noise
I will be so glad when we do finally moove which should be sometime in Feb.

Happy New Year


----------



## Barrowman

And a good afternoon from me too, a bit late forgot to post this morning anyway a
happy 5.2 this morning at 9.15. and it's still bl**dy raining...


----------



## Michael12421

@Barrowman


----------



## ColinUK

Barrowman said:


> And a good afternoon from me too, a bit late forgot to post this morning anyway a
> happy 5.2 this morning at 9.15. and it's still bl**dy raining...


Congrats!


----------



## goodybags

TinaD said:


> Good morning - BG 6.00 .
> Today is my birthday so I have 2 things to celebrate -  Hogmanay and having made it this far. It would be easier if I hadn't stubbed and broken a little toe yesterday - or perhaps it wouldn't - what better excuse to sit down, put the feet up and read a favourite book? No reels for me. Crispy Duck with pancakes and spring onions for dinner - followed by total idleness...
> Alex and Carla are mucking my pair out today (which is good as the language when I put a shoe on is quite unladylike) as a sensible present.
> Still feeling rather chuffed at getting a very small, Victorian, brass telescope for small Grandson - thus combining his interest in antiques with a practical aid to playing pirates. For once Ebay came good and didn't let  me be outbid.
> Hope everyone has a lovely time celebrating the turn of the year. Hopefully it will be better that 2022 for all of us.


Happy Birthday @TinaD


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @Barrowman


----------



## Bloden

Happy birthday @TinaD.  I hope your toe isn’t getting in the way of the celebrations.


----------



## MikeyBikey

ColinUK said:


> Congrats!
> View attachment 23530



Isn't that the former Dar al-Hajar palace in the Yemen?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Happy New Year!  7.8 for me today


----------



## gll

Morning everyone and a Very Happy New Year to you all!
5.5.
Quiet night last night, was in bed early and missed the bells and despite having snacks to have while watching movies, really didn't feel like them at all so didn't bother. Another no alcohol New Year. For me, the hangover is never worth it 

I just looked back at the waking thread from exactly a year ago and this was my post.


> Woke at 3am with a lovely start to the year...21 (are a few twiglets _that_ bad? )


What a journey it has been and I am so grateful to each and every one of you for your support, advice and friendship. <3
(start here if you want to see what you posted last year)

Avatar 2 yesterday was fantastic (again) and glad I went for the second time and even got some cheesy nachos this time *drools*.
That's that particular craving satiated for another 5 years .

As soon as everyone is up I'll get a pot of soup on the go (blender is a little loud to be chopping the veggies) and its a steak pie for dinner 
Sort of looking forwards to getting back to normal eating. Too much over indulgence and resulting stress over crappy numbers.
Will let my son polish off the rest of the crisps and mince pies .

Have a wonderful day everyone x


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning 3.2


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Just snucked in under 10 at 9.8.

Happy New Year! May all your HbA1c's be low and your issues few!


----------



## Robin

Happy New Year all, 5.3 here. Stayed up and watched the fireworks on TV, just looked at @gll 's link to last year, and see I did exactly the same last year! I'm not stuck in a rut, honest!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

WHITE RABBITS!!  AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## eggyg

Happy New Year everyone, 6.3 for me. 

Stayed up to see the new year in but was so engrossed in my book I didn’t hear the countdown on Jools. Only realised when Mr Eggy chinked my glass of water with his glass of whisky ( he only has a dram at New Year). I carried on and finished my book ( excellent book, Lessons in Chemistry by Bonnie Gamus, check it out)  and toddled off to bed at 12.45. Rock and roll! 

Got the hordes coming at 5 so busy day. Desserts done, pork pulled, just a mountain of potatoes to peel for my world famous goose fat roast potatoes, ham to slice, beef to roast and table to set. 

Have a fab first day of 2023, whatever you’re up to.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  7.9 here and a lie-in. 

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda i chi i gyd / Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It was 5.8 for me earlier. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

MikeyBikey said:


> Isn't that the former Dar al-Hajar palace in the Yemen?


Full marks to you for recognising it!


----------



## freesia

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year. I hope this year is a good one for you all and i want to thank all you lovely people for the support you've given.

7.4 for me this morning.


----------



## ColinUK

As the clock ticks from one year to another (in this particular version of the calendar anyway) I want to thank you all for your support and camaraderie through what have been some tough times. They ain’t over yet so thanks in advance for more. 

6.1 this morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy New Year

7.8 for me, last day of snacks etc.  Stayed in and watched TV last night, had a dreadful sleep, off to meet the girls for a short run this morning.  then family round this afternoon.

Thank you all for for the support last year it really makes a difference.


----------



## Barrowman

And a 5.3 for me this morning and just for a change the sun is shining.

Happy New Year everyone……….


----------



## Ditto

Happy New Year all.  

8 today. Feel so very ill. Didn't bother with dinner last night, never thought that would be me. I'm just reading in my recliner and hoping for the best. Sister and family are bringing me a roast lamb dinner and brother is coming tomorrow. Thank goodness for family. Have a good day all.


----------



## Eternal422

4.8 this morning and it’s sunny!  The forecast had a really rainy miserable day everywhere so we decided to stay in but it looks as if we could have gone out to the sea somewhere.  Oh well, too late now, will have to do our New Year’s trip out tomorrow instead.  Tidying up, taking down decorations (we never leave them up to 12th night) and getting back straight again.

Thanks to everyone on here for the help, advice, support and friendliness over the last year, looking forward to our virtual drop ins on here throughout 2023!

Have a good day everyone whatever you’re doing.


----------



## rebrascora

New Year's greetings from me too, to all you lovely lot.

5.6 here but totally undeserved. Was doing really well last night until I had a glass of Prosecco and then decided that since I had been really low carb all day, I could treat myself to some of the cake in Ian's kitchen which is always piled high with tempting cakes and biscuits.. Jabbed myself 5 units but had absolutely no idea about the carb content of the cakes (yes that is plural  ) Cherry cake followed by a piece of fruit cake and both incredibly sweet and all I wanted to do was eat more and more, although thankfully I didn't. Climbed into bed at 11.30pm on 11.3 with a vertical upward arrow and heart pounding from the sugar rush. Jabbed 2 more units plus 2 units of Levemir to help deal with it, which it did and my graph shows a lovely steady descent back into range and no DP this morning, but felt really rough all night and had to get up at 4.30am to get paracetamol for an impending migraine and stomach was really not happy. I really can't do that to myself anymore. Not the best start to the day/year. Will be hauling myself back on the low carb wagon today. Think I may go back to bed and then start the day again later on a better footing.


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning and happy new year to you all.

BG 5.1 excellent.

We had a very very low key celebration last night. No alcohol, just water too. No food and early to bed. Pleasant and easy.

Thank you all for your support, help, advice, interest this last year. You have truly been important to my continued recovery/success. This is a really good forum with some really good people. All different. All interesting.

Today, now that the rain has stopped and the sun is finally showing, I will venture out for a walk. It has been so dark and overcast and cold that I was begining to think that the sun had moved to a different galaxy.

Got up early at 5am this morning. Sorted out my diet for the day etc. Decided to have a snooze and woke up at 10am. Very unusual for me but the sleep was obviously needed.

I hope this year will be a good, kind one to you all.

Now, where's that giant chocolate bar....


----------



## Colin g

Happy new year folks . Off to a good start 5.2 for me after a 2.9 at 3 am Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## khskel

Morning all and happy new year.
It was a 5.6 for me. 

Cava remained unopened, may well indulge in a glass today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all and a Happy, Healthy and prosperous New Year to you all.

Fell back on iPlayer earlier in the evening and watched multiple episodes of Marie Antoinette.  Celebrated with some Tesco tempura prawns and a glass or two of a rather fine Marsala we were given for Xmas.  I really think Jools gets worse, or at least his guests aren't to our taste... and there wasn't much else to see last night but the fireworks were quite good.  

6.8 this morning after a lie-in until 09:30.

Have a super time all those who are having parties today....


----------



## goodybags

Good morning Happy New Year everybody 8.1 today

hoping everybody has a prosperous year
im looking forward to finally moving (possibly in February)
and and some point (most likely in the second half of the year)
my long awaited ankle fusion surgery
and possibility a holiday 

Here’s to 2023
Have a Great One Everybody


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 6.4. 
Thank you for your birthday wishes and your company and support in fighting the Diabetes Fairy, the ogre Carbohorrible, and other horrors. Living alone in the sticks suits me well after a professional life in too public a role - as long as my friends stay in touch. I count the members of this excellent group amongst them. Thank you and Happy New Year.


----------



## Michael12421

@Colin g


----------



## ColinUK

@Colin g  Congrats!


----------



## Lily123

Good afternoon- 6.4 at 9:20.

Happy New Year!  

No wifi to start the year off and no landline . Not just my house but this entire bit of the town.


----------



## Ivostas66

6.7 for me. After nearly a month of erratic levels linked to nasty illness/ virus I was pleased (especially as we had our usual evening of good food and wine).


----------



## MrPixels

A 5.0 for me today... Wishing everybody a Happy New Year...


----------



## Elenka_HM

Happy new year everyone! 5'1.

Woke up not long ago and had a plate of lentils for "breakfast", I cooked them yesterday. Last night I worked until 11, called my family in Spain (it was midnight there at that time, so already 2023) and went straight to party. It was not my best night out but not bad. Used to spend all my New year's Eve in family, that was different. We have the tradition of eating 12 grapes at midnight and I did it twice, at the Spanish hour and the British hour (yes, I was eating grapes in the club surrounded by people with confetti cannons ) .

I didn't drink much, but went to bed after 6 am and I do have a little headache. Reduced my Levemir a bit because I'm not high and half day is gone, is not going to be so many hours as usual until my next dose. Nothing planned for today, I'll try and have a walk to get some fresh air.


----------



## Elenka_HM

Oh, and I forgot to post this a few days ago. The Libre sensor I ordered and paid for is at home, and they have finally included them in my prescription, so I'll be sorted for the near future. And the nurses replied to my email saying I don't have to worry about Novorapid yet


----------



## Bexlee

Happy New year all.  It’s not morning but it is still news years day. 

I’ve been a little unwell not sure what with. I don’t feel ill. Awful levels I can’t get down. Been in double figures constantly for 5 days. Can’t get them down. I’m pleased I’m now sitting at 9.9.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Bit late posting, but it's still 1st January so Happy New Year everyone!

It was 6.2 this morning. I have decided that I will give it a week or so before chasing my GP surgery for my follow up HbA1c, I didn't drink too excessively last night but enough to be classed as "binge drinking" so my liver could probably benefit from a slight break before I get liver function tests alongside it


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.7 which is high for me

Today very little planned....ahhh....rest (the cold lingers on)

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## gll

3.9/4.5 (libre kept changing its mind). My meter was on the other side of the room so had a JB in bed as I couldn't muster the energy to get up and go get it ...the one night I didn't actually bring it over to the bedside table 

Also this unicorn 


Not a whole lot planned for today except get the Christmas deccys down and away. Will see if i can sneak quietly enough to get all the boxes and bags out the cupboard without waking the house up and make a start


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.4


----------



## ColinUK

Morning all. 7.8


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 4.9 for me this morning, and now for breakfast...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.9 here.

Basal testing today and tomorrow, so got lots of low-key, boredom-busting activities lined up - knitting, patchwork, filing, reading. No Welsh tho cos it uses up too much glucose! Roll on Wednesday hahaha.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. A high, for me, 8.2. Buffet food, difficult to bolus for.

Today is “ Operation New Year Party Clean Up”. Got the worst done last night, my poor dishwasher is exhausted. The hand wash crockery to wash, ie big serving platters and my Spode dessert forks and spoons. Plus moving the furniture back into its rightful place. Good day though. My ankle stood up to it quite well, I didn’t need any painkillers yesterday at all. Looking hopeful. Fingers crossed.

Might try and have a short walk today, cold, crisp, sunny day forecast. It’s freezing this morning though and all we’ve had for days is torrential rain so could be a wee bit slippy underfoot. I will assess the risk later.

Have a nice day all. Back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, I went from 4.6 to 6.1 between 7.30am and 8 o’clock, so take your pick, (there must have been an HS in there at some point!)


----------



## rebrascora

7.3 for me today and off to my sister's this afternoon. hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A rubbish 12.9 today. Only ate about 10:00 last night and then only a small slice of dry toast with a matchbox piece of cheese as stomach needed some food. Phantom pain gone for now but it always returns like DF. Argh! First wash of year on and finally a supermarket delivery.

FlowTest Covid tests arriving tomorrow as I don't trust current set as test tube very rigid and strips very faint making them hard to read!


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.1 and graph shows hypo for the last 2 hours!! I don't feel it so maybe compression? Hurry up Abbott sorting out the app alarms. I'm going to have to use the reader to start the next one i think as going back to work and rushing around, i would like an early warning of any low.

Nothing planned for today. Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 5.9. A bit sharp here this morning but, maybe, a break from the rain.
Planning on hobbling/pottering about doin' nuffin.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A 6.1 for me today. 

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.7


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 today, probably the buffet food and the last night snack.  Today Inhave a few bits to tidy away, going for a run/walk with the girls and then mainly nothing.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 8.0 on waking today (about 2 hrs ago)

Last day off work today,
back to work tomorrow for both Mrs G & me

Have a Great Day everybody


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 7.6 for me.
4.1 before bed so had two oatcakes. Looks like one may have sufficed, or could it have been the quality street caramel?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 6.2 for me this morning. Nice steady line all night 94%in range See what today brings been coughing a few times during the night Hope it's not this bug going about . Have a good day folks


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 6.6 today. Result of a few late evening nibbles. 

Off for our postponed New Year’s Day outing today, decided on Brean Sands. Haven’t been for years but the forecast is sunny and it’s only about an hour and a half away. 

All back to normal tomorrow. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.1 for me this fine sunny morning.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this nice bright day with pale blue overhead and not a cloud to be seen.

9.9 this morning.  Could be anything... roast potatoes or the Tesco chocolate orange gateau thingie that came with the ham hocks we got in the "Dine in for £12" the other day.    I really MUST pay D some attention.  The cold/chest infection lingers on, but I can't keep on blaming that.

Supposed to be attending a party this afternoon, but it's 1.5 hours drive away and J says he doesn't feel up to it.

Sounds like everyone is pleased to be getting back to normal????


----------



## Gwynn

So much for a restful day. I just decided to clean ( with detol wipes) the floors, walls and parts of the ceilings of the kitchen, toilet and utility room. Worn out now.


----------



## ColinUK

Went to Hampstead Heath for a little stroll.  Lots of dogs. Lots of mud. Took it really slowly and am exhausted but didn’t fall over once!

Hospital tomorrow. Another MRI and then a little later I’ve an appointment with the consultant.


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Went to Hampstead Heath for a little stroll.  Lots of dogs. Lots of mud. Took it really slowly and am exhausted but didn’t fall over once!
> 
> Hospital tomorrow. Another MRI and then a little later I’ve an appointment with the consultant.
> View attachment 23560


That’s good going Colin. Well done. I’ve managed one whole mile today! I was exhausted too, the paths were icy and I had a few slips. Luckily I was hanging on to Mr Eggy.


----------



## 42istheanswer

6.2 this morning. Done a little sorting out of a bag of papers, magazines etc chucked in my room out of the way a few years ago that had then been forgotten about... Mostly put into recycling now!


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> That’s good going Colin. Well done. I’ve managed one whole mile today! I was exhausted too, the paths were icy and I had a few slips. Luckily I was hanging on to Mr Eggy.


No ice on the Heath but loads and loads of mud. And puddles. And kids. And kids in puddles!


----------



## Ditto

Evening all. Over 7 this morning, can't quite remember and my diary is in the bedroom, takes a lot to move me these days, a crane would help. I'm on the Soothers now so be interesting to see what levels are tomorrow. 

I'm not starting to take my decs down till Epiphany in a slow and leisurely manner (no choice) and I've got till Candlemas to get them all into Aldi freezer bags, cheap and cheerful stackable storage. It took me ages to get them all up, I want to get the wear out of them.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Ditto said:


> Evening all. Over 7 this morning, can't quite remember and my diary is in the bedroom, takes a lot to move me these days, a crane would help. I'm on the Soothers now so be interesting to see what levels are tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not starting to take my decs down till Epiphany in a slow and leisurely manner (no choice) and I've got till Candlemas to get them all into Aldi freezer bags, cheap and cheerful stackable storage. It took me ages to get them all up, I want to get the wear out of them.



Why not leave them up and have a turkey dinner every month!


----------



## Eternal422

Turned out to be lovely at Brean today!  Reasonably warm and had a lovely walk of 4 miles along the beach, so that helped balance the scone for lunch at the National Trust cafe!  I’ve included a picture of a horse we saw on the beach for you folks who have horses - looked good fun riding on the beach.


----------



## Michael12421

Cood morning  - 7.2


----------



## goodybags

Eternal422 said:


> Turned out to be lovely at Brean today!  Reasonably warm and had a lovely walk of 4 miles along the beach, so that helped balance the scone for lunch at the National Trust cafe!  I’ve included a picture of a horse we saw on the beach for you folks who have horses - looked good fun riding on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 23565View attachment 23566


lovely pictures of Brean, I remember about 50 years ago as a kid my siblings & cousins being  taken there on a family holiday.

today I wake up to a 7.1 
back to work, well off to a meeting (down in Reading) actually 
it was a shock waking @05:57 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

This lingering cold is abating inch by inch. Thankfully I have slept well throughout, cough less each day, no sore throat at any point. A lack of energy in general and a bunged up nose. A test of patience though I guess.

BG this morning 5.0 yesss back into my normal range after being a tiny bit raised due to the cold bug. I am happy because I was fearful that my pancreas was in trouble. Maybe a silly fear but a real fear for me non the less.

Cold, windy, wet and dark this morning. Not keen to venture  out. Had a walk yesterday afternoon. Lovely sunshine. Beach was absolutely packed!!!

I must start thinking about taking the Christmas decorations down. I hate doing that. It's like a signal of realisation that the hard slog of another year is now upon me, and the first bit, winter, is not much fun for me. Sigh.

Today...no plans. Rest and keep warm

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Bexlee

Morning after the last few days of being high I have an 8.5. Still a bit high for my liking but at least single figures again.

Back to work today - have a good day anyone else going to work.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.7 here. Was 3.4 at 4am, had a JB, though didn’t feel hypo. This morning's reading suggests I didn't need it, and it was probably a compression low.
Visitors have all departed, including the cat, who managed not to get into any scrapes this year, not even a hairball, which is her usual party trick when she stays with us.


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 5.3 from me...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.1 here.


----------



## Lucyr

6.6 here. Off to pick up my iron prescription today, already feeling better after over the counter ones so looking forward to real strength ones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for me today.  
It's a positively tropical 7C outside, compared to the freezing conditions yesterday.

Dez


----------



## freesia

Morning all. 7.0 after another hypo overnight, i woke for this one. I've got 3 days left of this sensor and its been accurate but i'm thinking of finishing it early and starting a new one with the reader for the alarms. I'm really missing the early warning and despite me trying to scan more often than usual i'm finding i've had more hypos.

Last day of the holidays today. I'm planning a lazy morning, meeting a friend for a coffee this afternoon then back for a telephone appointment. I could really get used to being at home. 

Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.2 and a flatfish overnight. That pleases me. 

Frost all gone to be replaced by rain, again. Got the small tree down yesterday from the dining room, and it’s back in the garden. Big tree to come down today, then the big clean up. Those pine needles get everywhere! If I’m not exhausted after that I’m going to do some ironing. Got loads of Christmas TV to catch up on. Not enough ironing for all of it though! 

Have a great “back to normal” day. Even for retirees it’s good to be back in a routine.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

7.1 this morning, nothing Planned for today.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all this grey, wet day.

7.1 @ 08:00, now down to 6.1.  

We were woken rudely at 08:00 from a warm snug slumber when the gas engineer banged on the door.  He was due "late morning" to do the annual boiler service, so the alarm was set for 08:30.  Nothing is ever simple is it?  He's discovered a gas leak somewhere round the meter.... arghhh all we need.  Meantime there's heating, so the house is warm, but no hot water so no shower.  He's gone off to get something or other and if that doesn't work we have to wait for the gas people to come out.  We were going to take the Xmas decs down today, but whether that will be practical with men tramping all over I have no idea.

@Lucyr hope the extra strength iron capsules work for you - it's been such an awful time for you health-wise you deserve a break!


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all - it’s a 4.9 for me this wet morning.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 for me. So physically fine but not really emotionally, my partner broke up with me last night. Thankfully I had taken today off work so going to try and keep myself busy doing something with kids


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning at 6:10am so tomorrow I might check at twenty past five. 

Off to the hospital in a few minutes for pretty much the rest of the day. MRI first and then another check in with the consultant. Kindle is fully charged and I’m good to go. 

There’s a gap of about two hours between the likely end of the MRI appointment and the consult so may be able to get to an OA meeting just down the road. 

I have noticed that almost opposite the meeting has opened a new patisserie place specialising in high end donuts. They’re an award winning Dutch Jewish baker with a few shops in Israel and in Holland. This is their first in the U.K. and the temptation is strong. I might have to go and smell them rather than eat them!






						Donutelier by Roladin
					

Boutique bakery specialising in delicious handmade donuts and pastries, located in the heart of London.



					donutelier.co.uk


----------



## rebrascora

All at 6s and 7s for me this morning but a pretty straight horizontal line overnight. Woke up multiple times but was so dark that I just kept dozing back off again. Eventually I had to get up because my bolus insulin was kicking in but the act of getting up steadied that enough to have time to get my breakfast. 
Must get out and swing the legs today, rain or no rain, I need it for my mental health. May take a carrier bag as Ian has been telling me that someone has been dumping wine bottles all along the roadside on one of the country lanes and he sees them every time he drives past in the tractor to feel the cattle. It looks like they are just being lobbed out of a car window on a night and I think the latest count was 9 bottles, but the daily tally has been steadily increasing, so I guess I will need a reasonably robust shopping bag.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.1 for me.

Enjoyed the sunshine yesterday, even got a load of washing dry on the line. I don't think that'll happen today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

rebrascora said:


> It looks like they are just being lobbed out of a car window on a night and I think the latest count was 9 bottles, but the daily tally has been steadily increasing, so I guess I will need a reasonably robust shopping bag.


Let's hope nobody sees you lugging a huge carrier bag full of empty wine bottles - what would they think?


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - 5.7. Surprised and relieved by that as had a rather high carb day yesterday. Supplies were running a bit low, couldn't face eggs again, made a chicken risotto  - naughty but delish. Foot has turned papal purple with a funereal little toe but the swelling is down and walking very much easier.
Running rather late as was woken at 3.40 by noise of heavy rain. Read for a bit and then, just as I was thinking I must get up, went out like a light until 10.30. Got "the look" from somewhat disgruntled animals but don't care as I feel really well this morning, which is a very pleasant change.  I assume, and hope,  it is the body giving in and accepting the reduced steroid dose - down to 13mg. 
I see our one bad neighbour is trashing his hedges this morning - he doesn't bother me as I have a wicked tongue in my head - but I hope he isn't taking the chance to bully my lovely but rather shy and gentle friends next door. I'll give them a comfort call once I've replenished the pantry and loaded up at the feed merchant.
Have a good day - DVWPUSA as Dad used to say.


----------



## Colin g

Morning folks. 8.8 for me. Was 96%in range yesterday till about 3 pm Out with dog for a good walk 3.3  sorted that out another one at 6 pm . Then from 9 pm onwards 13 .5 took a correction dose. Before bed it was in the 14 s it had dropped down to 10 at 5 am took another unit . Think it maybe the start of flu coming on . After 4 days of trying to get through to hospital ward for information about my mother . Someone picked the phone up yesterday afternoon. Will pop in this afternoon to visit her . Have a good day folks


----------



## gll

was 15 odds this morning. It was that moment that I realised I forgot to bolus for a snack before bed  
Back down into the 8s and off to make lunch and try nudge it down a little bit more.

Sensor ran out this morning and only have one left so will hold back on slapping it on right away. Seriously considering what I can cut money wise and just self fund all the time. Not got much to play with being a full time carer for the kiddo so something will have to give somewhere.


----------



## Eternal422

Late post for me today, I was 7.2 this morning when I managed to drag myself out of bed at 6:45am.  Normal routine today including a Morrisons delivery use after 8am then work with everyone back.  At least on Teams I can ignore the New Year chit chat and just get on with it.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Michael12421

Good  morning - 6.4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.1 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 7.0 today, 
I was thinking it was going to be higher than that due to a not such a healthy days eating yesterday.

Have a Great day Everybody


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.2 yesssss!!! But as an experiment I immediately did another blood glucose test one the other side of the same finger....result? 5.7. Such variation!

Today...blank at the moment. The decorations bekon...

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## MrPixels

Hmm. a 4.4 from me today...


----------



## freesia

Morning all. Woke to a 2.9 on libre but finger prick was 6.8!! Tried scanning again and it said to wait 10 mins before promptly falling off. New one applied ready to scan tonight so will be finger pricking today. I shall start tonights with the reader for the alarms, oh.. how i've missed them!

Back to work today, got to go. Have a good day and i'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## Michael12421

@Gwynn


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.9 here. Had a long run in the 5s over Christmas, but decided I was scraping along the top of the red too often for comfort (or for my Nurse's comfort, I've got a review coming up) so reduced basal by half a unit. So now I’m in the 6s.


----------



## Bloden

Morning good peeps.  4.0 for me. 

Watched a great programme on art last night (more like this plz) then Celeb Bake Off which has now become my default cos there’s so much rubbish on free TV atm IMHO. I should just switch it off and do something else. I’m sick of people desperately trying to get a PH handshake and him saying how nicely someone’s biscuits have turned out. I think I might be sick of TV!


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  Congrats!


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 

Consultant is happy with how my ankle is healing but will continue monitoring with repeat MRI and ultrasound scans just to make sure nothing untoward happens. 
He said that there’s still a possibility it might need surgical intervention if it doesn’t reconnect properly hence the repeated scans. 

But it’s good news!

And here’s the view yesterday…


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.8 for me and back to work after nearly a week off...


----------



## Barrowman

And it was a 5.1 for me this grey overcast morning.


----------



## gll

5.5 for me this morning


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! And it is an 8.9 from me. Neither  nor !


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.0 for me this am. 

Dez


----------



## Leodis Redding

10.7 this morning. Not as disastrous as I feared after spending a week asleep at the diabetes wheel but big changes start today. I stabilised at 6.8 when I was at my parents' home, which my sister and I refer to as a health camp. Let's see if I can bring that discipline over to Leeds.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 7.8


----------



## eggyg

Morning. 5.5. I woke at 7 with a splitting headache and an achy back. Went to the loo with the intention of getting up. Decided to pop two painkillers and get back into bed for five minutes. Next thing I knew it was 8.50! And my headache and back are fine. I’m absolutely starving though, don’t think I can wait long for my brekkie this morning. 

No plans today. We got the tree down yesterday and I  polished and hoovered the living room. I love it when the clutter is gone. Bah humbug! 

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS. 

Have a good day all. It’s a very wet and windy Wednesday up here, but 10 degrees!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Missed yesterday as it was a nightmare, most days are cough cough cough. Be careful what you wish for, losing weight too fast a pound or more a night and yesterday was high carb as daughter was here and it was all 'healthy' ie fruit and nuts and one tiddy wedge Christmas cake. Still lost nr 2 pounds. Now I can't face breakfast, I'd be like the Vicar of Dibley and that sprout.  I'll have a leftover pear instead. 7.7 @ 8.30am have a good day all.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - grey but not as wet as yesterday... sick of it!

7.2 this morning with a flat line from bedtime.

Well, there was a gas leak - fortunately on their side of the meter, so we haven't been paying for it.  Anyway, the supplier came within 20 minutes and fixed it, but the boiler service chappie had to come back in the afternoon.  So decorations haven't been taken down.  Maybe this afternoon depending on what happens this morning... Hubby has had to take the car to the garage (30 mins away) as we had a warning on the dash before Xmas and this is the first day they can do it.  So it depends on how long they take and when he gets back as we're going out at 5pm.  I deffo want them down by the end of 12th night, which is tomorrow.

@42istheanswer very sorry to hear your partner broke up with you.  Not a good time of year to do it and you must be gutted, but new start new year?  Hopefully something or someone wonderful will come along.

@Gwynn congrats on your HS.

@ColinUK fingers crossed the healing continues.

@eggyg hope the headache/backache  stays away.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.3 for me this morning. Got an appointment at the eye infirmary just now so will have to get going Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.3 for me.

Today will at least partly be spent programming virtual instruments on my laptop. We have the offer of a headline spot at a festival in Germany, but fee probably won't cover cost of getting my keyboard over there. With a bit of luck if I can sort the laptop I should be able to hook any suitable keyboard up to it and away we go.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning - BG 6.4.  Mild grey weather but no rain forecast. Feeling a bit irritated with Amazon - ordered some magnifying glasses on 23 December - so far they seem to have made it to Belgium from Spain - think they must be using mule transport.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1, eating is better, so I am thinking it it the stress of going back to work next week, although I am only starting with 3 mornings for the first week.  Today hubby is off work so taking down our Christmas decorations.

@Gwynn  - congratulations on your HS

sending hugs to those who are struggling.


----------



## Gwynn

I decided to get out for walk  this morning despite the very grey looking sky. Put on my usual stuff. Opened the front door to find it drizzling out there. Went back indoors, put on my rain gear, opened the front door to find it was bucketting it down!!!

Not to be defeated I decided to go back indoors and do something useful for 15 minutes (washing up) before trying again.

This time...success. ok it was a tiny bit drizzly towards the end of the walk but I did get 90 minutes exercise. Yessss!!! Perseverence pays off.


----------



## Colin g

Nice and sunny up here in north east . Bit breezy. Might dry the place up a little


----------



## Wannie

4.9 this morning at 8am - my replacement strips arrived late yesterday afternoon, and silly to say but I have missed testing and 'reporting' in each day.
I'm still trying to sort my boiler out and have spent a week without hot water and central heating though luckily I have an electric fire in the living room. Boiling water in kettles for washing is now beyond a novelty please keep everything crossed that the engineer due tomorrow can resolve the issue.
Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Eternal422

6.2 this morning, getting a bit better.  Hope to be back in the 5s again soon!

@Gwynn - congratulations on your Hs!
@ColinUK - nice wall ?

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good day, must get back into the habit of posting first thing in the mornings again!  Trouble was today I started work and had meeting after meeting so no time to post until now!


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.9


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 9.3


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 9.0 today 
that will either be the poor sleep 
or the biscuits pre going to bed last night, I’m thinking 

Have a Great Day Everybody


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. 7.7 @ 5.44am not bad as I'd just chomped a Locket, forgetting I'd to do early bg.


----------



## harbottle

4.9 for me. First fasting test I’ve done for a while. Just like to check up every now and then.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 this morning, up early for me to take mum to have her cataract surgery this morning, this is the second eye.

have a good day everyone.


----------



## eggyg

Good morning folks. All the fives today. 5.5. 

Going to venture out to Aldi this morning, first time driving since my ankle injury. I don’t need my left foot as it’s an automatic so should be fine. Hoping now all the schools and workers are back it’ll be fairly quiet. Otherwise not much going on, I may make a gingerbread. 

Have a good ‘un.


----------



## MrPixels

Morning all, a 6.4 from me this morning...


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  Snap! @Northerner - 7.7 here too.

Off to Swansea today for coffee, lunch and a haircut - starting work on Monday, so thought I’d get some socializing and hair-doing in before next week.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 7.4 here.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Morning. 5.7 for me today. Booked my appointments for bloods then review with nurse yesterday


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.3 near miss

Tired this morning. It might have something to do with the fact that I pushed myself to do two walks yesterday, but the second one was a lot colder and windier than the first. Wore me out.

Today, removal of the Christmas decorations (hmmm maybe tomorrow).

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## ColinUK

7.2 

Off to the hospital for physio. 

Maybe I’ll photograph another stunning vista whilst I’m there.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning - 5.7 - yay!

DF was messing with me last night, evening meal bolus didn’t seem to be doing anything, so, being impatient, I took a correction bolus then thought that was a mistake as the original bolus was only about 3 hours previous and the correction would undoubtedly mean an overnight hypo.  So, quick yogurt of 16g carbs to the rescue!  Must have been ok as everything was steady overnight and a lovely 5.7 on waking.  Take that DF!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ColinUK

Welcome to the UCH Footlights!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me today. 
Woke up with a runny nose and a few aches and pains. Let's hope it's only a cold.

Dez


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.5


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> Welcome to the UCH Footlights!
> 
> View attachment 23599


@ColinUK you are spoiling us with these stunning pictures!


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> @ColinUK you are spoiling us with these stunning pictures!


I’m going to put them into a book. It’ll be a best seller!


----------



## Wannie

good morning all 5.3 for me on waking at 7am, spent last couple of hours getting organised and sorting dogs as I wait for yet another boiler engineer to arrive!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.3 for me this morning Big drop from 15.7 .Since yesterday afternoon they have been on a Helter skelter.. May be stress with my mother or this flu starting to kick in . Have a good day folks


----------



## TinaD

Good morning, 6.4. 
Thick grey overcast - definitely need the SAD lamp today.
Hope the sun is peeping through for at least some of us.


----------



## Barrowman

Morning all, and it was a 4.9 for me at 8.20 this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Within a whisker of yesterday. Two fat ladies 8.8!


----------



## Michael12421

@Elenka_HM 

Feliz Fiesta de los Reyes


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - the sky has cleared over the last 2 hours and we now have just the lightest veil of cloud  over blue.

6.4 this morning with a slight hump at 4 - 5 am, unsure what caused that.

We got the decorations down yesterday to amongs this morning's tasks are to get the boxes of decorations back up into the loft +  hopefully take the courtesy car to pick up our car and visit Aldi on the way back.  Might make chicken curry and dahl for this evening.

@Gwynn it's 12th night tonight, so I'd not put off getting those decorations down - I tell myself I'm not superstitious but I don't like to put it to the test!

@ColinUK really lovely views, tempting me to book up for a week!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Pattidevans said:


> Morning all - the sky has cleared over the last 2 hours and we now have just the lightest veil of cloud  over blue.
> 
> 6.4 this morning with a slight hump at 4 - 5 am, unsure what caused that.
> 
> We got the decorations down yesterday to amongs this morning's tasks are to get the boxes of decorations back up into the loft +  hopefully take the courtesy car to pick up our car and visit Aldi on the way back.  Might make chicken curry and dahl for this evening.
> 
> @Gwynn it's 12th night tonight, so I'd not put off getting those decorations down - I tell myself I'm not superstitious but I don't like to put it to the test!
> 
> @ColinUK really lovely views, tempting me to book up for a week!



Whilsr it's 12th night tonight Xmas cards are still arriving. Am I allowed to put them up? (puzzled emoji)


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning everyone! A lovely 5'2. 

I read many of you have been busy taking the decorations down. In Spain they should stay up a couple more days as tomorrow is Día de Reyes (as @Michael12421 so kindly mentioned !) and we celebrate one last Christmas related day. Some families do presents the 6th of January instead of (or in addition to) the 25th of December. I used to have presents from mum's side of the family on Christmas Day and from dad's side (and my parents themselves) on Reyes. Not sure if I'm getting something this year but I'm happy enough because I am spending the day at home, in Spain! No chance to fly for Christmas or New Year's this year, but still have this occasion left for a big festive family meal.

I brought a new Libre sensor that I want to apply today. I'm a bit nervous, I even had dreams about it. Hope it works as well as the first one! At least I have plenty of strips in case I need them.


----------



## Lanny

11:01 BS 7.6  Which was exactly the same about this time yesterday!

A Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

I’m QUITE distracted, AGAIN, & forgotten to post: must try harder to remember; my sleep is a bit off but, only a little bit, & I forget to post when you, normal, lot are up in the mornings! 

My little brother is coming over for a visit, as he’d said, after the New Year & I’ll be meeting my new, to me as we haven’t met yet, sister in law & little nephew! 

It’s now 2023, the Chinese New Year will be on the 22nd & it’s The Year of the Rabbit: my little brother’s Chinese zodiac sign; I wonder if my newest to come little grand nephew or niece can hold on to be the 5th rabbit in the family? 

I’m feeling REALLY old now: Chinese people tend to have their hair stay black for longer than you westerners BUT, we DO go straight to white without the grey stage that stands out a mile against the black; my 1st white hair appeared around 44/45, I think, & now since these last few covid years it’s REALLY sped up to about a quarter to a third of my hair is now white!  I’m seriously starting to think of dying it now!

It’s freshly in my mind because my little brother is taking me out to lunch at 1pm & we haven’t seen each other since 2018 & he’ll be surprised to see me with SO much white hair!


----------



## Michael12421

@Elenka_HM


----------



## Gwynn

@Pattidevans Thanks for that. Decorations are now down, shortly to be put away until next Christmas. Sigh

Not that I am superstitious...


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was a 4.8 

Looks like we have a release date for our album. Single sleeve or gatefold for the vinyl. Choices, choices, choices.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gwynn

And away. All celebrations are most definitely finished. Glum look....


----------



## void

last day of holiday food yesterday means ive got to tighten up things. no more carby foods in the evenings, and usual routine


----------



## silentsquirrel

Pattidevans said:


> @Gwynn it's 12th night tonight, so I'd not put off getting those decorations down - I tell myself I'm not superstitious but I don't like to put it to the test!


It's comparatively recent to take decorations down on Twelfth Night, the older tradition is to leave them up until Candlemas (Feb 2nd).


----------



## rebrascora

Well I am rather late posting as I have had a busy morning. It was 6.2 for me this morning but that followed a 2JB hypo (Libre said 2.7   but I didn't check it as I was definitely hypo) at 4.51am. That was despite a 1unit Levemir reduction last night. Decided that since I was going to be swinging my legs this morning I would cut my morning Levemir by 2units, but still jabbed 1unit of Fiasp to cover FOTF. I was up to 7.1 within 10 mins (before I even got out of bed) and hit 10 an hour later, so jabbed another 1.5 units before I set off for my walk. 2 trips up the hill with haylage on my back and levels barely budged. Got home and jabbed 3 units for breakfast yoghurt..... waited an hour and levels had still only come down to 7 so I jabbed another 2 units and gave it a bit longer and only just got to eat breakfast now at lunchtime.  So much for exercise bringing my levels down or making Fiasp more effective. Grrr!

Many congratulations to @Elenka_HM on your House Special today. So pleased you are getting to spend some celebration time with your family. Enjoy the festivities.


----------



## ColinUK

@Elenka_HM  Congrats!


----------



## Bloden

Did you manage to find a roscón for Reyes @Elenka_HM?


----------



## Elenka_HM

Bloden said:


> Did you manage to find a roscón for Reyes @Elenka_HM?


No need to worry, I'm going to grandma's house and there will be plenty of roscón. Don't know if I will have any space left by then tho! (just kidding, everyone knows there's is a special place for dessert in the stomach). How many carbs can it be?


----------



## pace

Hi , off topic but will very strong pain killers alter BS levels ?


----------



## Leadinglights

pace said:


> Hi , off topic but will very strong pain killers alter BS levels ?


I suppose they may have a positive effect in lowering it as pain can make it go up.


----------



## pace

Leadinglights said:


> I suppose they may have a positive effect in lowering it as pain can make it go up.


Hi , did not explain but the pain killers stop all pain so in do discomfort. I only take the medication for a maximum of 48 hours as the are very addictive.

Only reason I ask is that my BS levels are slightly evelated.

Thank you for your reply , much appreciated.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> I’m going to put them into a book. It’ll be a best seller!


Reminds me of the play “Art” where the artwork in question was just a white canvas.  Saw the play years ago in London, seem to remember it was hilarious.


----------



## 42istheanswer

pace said:


> Hi , did not explain but the pain killers stop all pain so in do discomfort. I only take the medication for a maximum of 48 hours as the are very addictive.
> 
> Only reason I ask is that my BS levels are slightly evelated.
> 
> Thank you for your reply , much appreciated.


What are the non-active ingredients in the painkillers? Often tablets have some filler starch, so depending on quantity of filler ingredients that could have a slight impact. I would generally think it is better to take the medication if the pain is so bad though, and adjust carbs elsewhere if needed (or add a correction to your bolus dose if on insulin.) Are you on any steroids for the condition causing the pain? If so, as you may be aware, they can increase BG.


----------



## Michael12421

Good morning - 8.3


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## goodybags

Good morning, 6.4 
slightly better BS than the last few days has been, 
early wake up after a half decent sleep, 

Have a great day everybody


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 5.6 on this very blustery morning. But at least it’s not raining! 

Back to normal Zara childcare today as parents back to work this week. Then we are doing three full days for the next five weeks as those very selfish other grandparents are off on a Caribbean cruise.  What a cheek, they could have invited us!

Have a fab Friday.


----------



## harbottle

3.9 - went out last night and had a pint of low carb beer, plus two shorts. Walked home and got a 3.1.


----------



## 42istheanswer

5.5 this morning.


----------



## Leodis Redding

Good morning. 

9.0 this morning. 

I'm exercising OK and trying to introduce some food discipline.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.0 on the nose today, and a rare flat line overnight. And that was having put my basal back up to the amount that was causing me to dip into the red all over Christmas.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  7.8 here.

Another busy day, oh goody! I like being busy. Knitting, then Welsh, then get all my English teaching games and worksheets out to plan for next week’s classes.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 8.7


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> Reminds me of the play “Art” where the artwork in question was just a white canvas.  Saw the play years ago in London, seem to remember it was hilarious.


That’s a great play!


----------



## ColinUK

6.4 
On my way to therapy so will catch up with posts later x


----------



## MrPixels

And it's a 5.1 this morning, following a 5.5 two hours after supper yesterday. I posted elsewhere about an 8.3 during the day and just wanted to say it wasn't the reading that concerned me it was the sudden onset of blurred vision which eventually dissipated after a period of time.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 5.7

Need to nip into town to do a bit of shopping. Got 30 mins to switch from PJ mode Lou to Acceptable in public Lou 

Hope you all have a fab day x


----------



## harbottle

khskel said:


> Morning all and it was a 4.8
> 
> Looks like we have a release date for our album. Single sleeve or gatefold for the vinyl. Choices, choices, choices.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Oooh, what sort of music is it?


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Second day with TFL (two fat ladies) 8.8. Last three days have been 8.9, 8.8. 8.8 giving an average of 8.833333333333 whivj needs to come down.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And a near miss for me this morning  at 5.1.   

Dez


----------



## Wannie

4.7 for me this morning - still trying to get the boiler fixed had British gas engineer out yesterday, in his words "Terrible work, unfortunately can't help customer would cost too much to put right, 3rd party have ruined guts of boiler!" which is taken from his report. Contacted insurance company again 'we'll look into it' ....... This has been going on since the morning of 16th December when I first reported it 3rd party are the company employed by Insurance to fix boiler


----------



## Eternal422

5.2 this morning !!!!  Really pleased with that!


Thanks to your chat on here and prompting @ColinUK I have booked tickets for Turandot at the ROH on March 17, my birthday - so looking forward to seeing it!  So a quick plot synopsis would be good 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## MikeyBikey

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> And a near miss for me this morning  at 5.1.
> 
> Dez



But on the brightside the 2% off is within the variation of any meter


MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> And a near miss for me this morning  at 5.1.
> 
> Dez



But oon the bright side the 2% off is within the meter's variation so as compensation


----------



## Michael12421

@Eternal422


----------



## sharp00782

6.6 for me today. I found I was dropping in the night regularly at about 1AM and was taking 15 units of Levemir. Now take 5 units and no lows in the night and always wake up between 5.5 and 7.


----------



## Barrowman

Morning, and it’s a 5.8 for me this morning.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all 7 9 for me this morning. A steady line all night. See what today brings. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

harbottle said:


> Oooh, what sort of music is it?


Gothic rock/ Post-Punk.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Still playing with music software on the laptop but I think I'm more or less sorted.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - not that bright, but at least not raining (at the moment!)

7.3 for me.  3.9 at 1:30 am so treated with JBs and half a ginger biccie.  I do know why.  We ate late - 9pm and I didn't eat the food I had bolussed for.  I only ate half a potato.... so no wonder.

Have a good day all and Congrats to @Elenka_HM


----------



## harbottle

khskel said:


> Gothic rock/ Post-Punk.


Sounds interesting... I still listen to Goth rock! Do you have a website for the band?


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG 5.0 this motning. Very happy with that and the fact that my cold seems to be going more now although it's still lingering in there a bit.

Been out for the first of two walks today...76 minutes so far.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## khskel

harbottle said:


> Sounds interesting... I still listen to Goth rock! Do you have a website for the band?


Here you go www.skeletalfamily.com
Could do with a bit of updating.


----------



## Lanny

12:01 BS 9.4 Ah well! Obviously underbolused a bit for dinner last night before going to bed! 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Had a lovely little catch up with my little brother yesterday, met my new sister in law & my little nephew with a lovely name meaning “everything he needs”!  Had a VERY late lunch, eventually, & tolerated the showing off of baby pictures: never been particularly maternal & “ga ga” over babies!


----------



## harbottle

khskel said:


> Here you go www.skeletalfamily.com
> Could do with a bit of updating.



Will check it out. I have a few friends are hardcore goths, so I bet they’ve heard of you!


----------



## rebrascora

Very embarrassed to report a 2.8 (according to Libre  ) Didn't double check it as knew it wasn't a compression low as graph showed a very slow and steady descent, but didn't feel particularly hypo so probably around 3.7-4 in reality. The reason I am embarrassed is that I stupidly injected a single correction unit just before 4am for a very reasonable 6.3. My reasoning was that I had not injected any evening Fiasp or Levemir (deliberately due to increased activity) and fully expected some DP to be setting in because there was no insulin in my system and I had had really poor restless sleep all night and I normally sleep better when levels are lower (I went to bed on 9 and resisted the temptation to do a correction then) and it was beyond the witching hours 1am-3am when levels are usually at their lowest. Anyway, needless to say, it was a bad decision. So, I ate about 8g carbs to deal with the hypo and injected my morning Levemir and had intended to try to go back to sleep for 40 mins but then my phone started updating and beeping, so I gave up and got out of bed which of course sent my levels heading skyward, so then I needed to inject another 2 units of Fiasp to deal with FOTF and my coffee. Then 2 trips up the hill hauling haylage for GGs (well over an hour of exertive exercise) and needed 1JB on the way home afterwards as levels were just starting to drop. Still needed 3.5units for breakfast but at least it kicked in a bit quicker this morning, so thankfully I managed to have breakfast before lunchtime today. 
3 days ago I was on 24+5units (29u total) of Levemir, now down to 22+0 units. Can I get it down to 20 tomorrow with the power of haylage hauling? Thank goodness for the flexibility of Levemir!

Anyway, many congrats to our House Special achiever this morning .... @Eternal422


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> 5.2 this morning !!!!  Really pleased with that!
> 
> View attachment 23617
> Thanks to your chat on here and prompting @ColinUK I have booked tickets for Turandot at the ROH on March 17, my birthday - so looking forward to seeing it!  So a quick plot synopsis would be good
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


I’m going on the 15th March so you’ll get your plot summary! 

Meanwhile… Congrats!


----------



## Michael12421

Alternatively tnere is a plut summary on Google


----------



## ColinUK

Medical view for the day… 

Although after therapy I went for cultural therapy to The National Gallery 





Are all paintings I’ve admired for a long time but the revelation today was this… 

I sat and could give it a lot of attention and get absorbed into the painting. 
What really intrigues me is the myriad of stories in the background. 
I want to know what’s going on with the couple in the boat. 
I can hear the noise of the sculling boat off to the right. 
Behind everything is the industrial noise from the factory in the distance. 

And who is the boy calling to? Will the dog leap into the water before the mystery person comes to the bank?



I always feel a bit like Thomas Crown when a gallery is so empty it affords me the conceit that they’re all my paintings.


----------



## ColinUK

Michael12421 said:


> Alternatively tnere is a plut summary on Google


Where is the fun in that?!


----------



## Michael12421

ColinUK said:


> Where is the fun in that?!


Fun? If the opera is sung in a language that you do not understand then it is a good idea to get some knowledge of the story before you go, and that is what was asked for.


----------



## Eternal422

ColinUK said:


> I’m going on the 15th March so you’ll get your plot summary!


Looking forward to both your plot summary and then seeing the opera myself.  Must also read up the “official” plot synopsis beforehand as well as I don’t know much about the opera other than unsuccessful suitors to Princess Turandot being executed and Prince Calaf winning through.


----------



## harbottle

harbottle said:


> 3.9 - went out last night and had a pint of low carb beer, plus two shorts. Walked home and got a 3.1.


I mentioned this today to the DN and she was a bit concerned that it was so low… when I said I just went to bed she looked Horrified, but I told her it usually goes back up after a short period of time.


----------



## rebrascora

harbottle said:


> I mentioned this today to the DN and she was a bit concerned that it was so low… when I said I just went to bed she looked Horrified, but I told her it usually goes back up after a short period of time.


My thought are that if it is happening regularly then it may be worth coming off the metformin altogether if you are still taking it. You are not taking anything medication wise, which will drop your levels dangerously low, but the Metformin may be inhibiting your liver from correcting those lows more promptly or before they happen, especially when it is busy dealing with alcohol. I would not be overly concerned about them providing that you don't need to preserve your hypo awareness, because they are not dangerous in themselves.


----------



## ColinUK

Eternal422 said:


> Looking forward to both your plot summary and then seeing the opera myself.  Must also read up the “official” plot synopsis beforehand as well as I don’t know much about the opera other than unsuccessful suitors to Princess Turandot being executed and Prince Calaf winning through.


I know nothing about it other than the Princess executing suitors either. 

I’ll have a read of the background etc in the notes on the ROH website and I’ll read the program but other than that I’ll hopefully let the music wash over me and just enjoy it!


----------



## Fagor

7.7 today, fairly typical of last few days, and up from 4.x overnight - DP strikes again, but I'll take this as an acceptable reading.
Last couple of weeks much better - 7-day average down from 9.7 to 7.2, feel so much better.
No obvious reason for change - before too many BGs above 10, now a lot about 4.x. Having increased units, now (gradually) reducing. It's a continual process.
And one of my favourite coffee shops is open again after a well-deserved break


----------



## Ditto

Evening all.  9.4 @  6.47am not surprised, my life is rubbish at the minute but today I start the first antibiotics of the year. No choice but to give them a whirl. 

I will start sorting decs tomorrow, tonight the Kings have arrived with prezzies for Himself so they can budge up a bit and the shepherd boy with lamb and the sheep can move into the corner. I've always liked Epiphany. I felt it was a shame when they stopped it having it's own day for a Mass and just dobbed it in with the nearest Sunday. Our religion got so easy. It also worries me that now the childrens don't seem to be taught religion what are the artists of tomorrow going to paint? We'll end up with more unmade beds?


----------



## harbottle

rebrascora said:


> My thought are that if it is happening regularly then it may be worth coming off the metformin altogether if you are still taking it. You are not taking anything medication wise, which will drop your levels dangerously low, but the Metformin may be inhibiting your liver from correcting those lows more promptly or before they happen, especially when it is busy dealing with alcohol. I would not be overly concerned about them providing that you don't need to preserve your hypo awareness, because they are not dangerous in themselves.



Yes, still on 500mg of Metformin. (Although the GP did say 'there's a case for stopping that and seeing what happens' in July)

This happens whenever I have a few drinks (Just three) and walk home. I did mention the liver + plus metformin to her and she said that's probably not helping. I can tell when it's low as my vision goes a bit wobbly - not blurred, just a bit 'tunnel vision'. 

When I do a lot of walking I've seen it drop below 4 as well (Like on holiday when we walked up to the top of Vesuvius, I had to stop and rest.) When I use libre sensors it seems to take around 10-15 minutes to go back up to the 5-6 area after a walk.

I forget the Metformin quite often. A single month's supply seem to last 2 months, but I have been very good recently and taken it every day for the last week or so. I knew it was low because my eyes go a bit wobbly (I was absolutely starving.)


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> I know nothing about it other than the Princess executing suitors either.
> 
> I’ll have a read of the background etc in the notes on the ROH website and I’ll read the program but other than that I’ll hopefully let the music wash over me and just enjoy it!


I get very tetchy at the plot of Turandot. Prince sets a return riddle 'guess my name' to the icy princess, thus ensuring that the two people in town who do happen know his name will be tortured… hmm.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.2 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

BG this morning an amazing 5.2 now that's a lot better after it was slightly raised whilst I was unwell.
Yet another HS. Excellent. I wonder how many I can get this year?

Pulse is quite low at 56 but as there are no associated bad symptoms. I must presume that I am the equivalent of a super athlete. My mirror lies !!!

I need to get out for a walk this morning. I had 2 walks yesterday and was surprisingly sore after the second one.

All Christmas decorations came down yestetday morning. Sigh...

Today nothing planned. Sweet and sour chicken (with a small portion of rice) tonight. Maybe a spot of boring (but important) cleaning. A few minor updates to my App.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.5 and a pretty flat line. That’s the only time a flat line on a medical device is good! 

Been awake since 5.25, bit the bullet and got up, life’s too short for tossing and turning in bed. Got the farmer’s children staying over tonight. Parents at a wedding. Just doing a simple roast chicken dinner. Can’t beat it, simple and tasty, and hopefully some leftovers for sandwiches for tomorrow’s lunch.

Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 6.8 here. Got to get up and go riding, our current instructor is away, so our old ones coming back but can only do early! Well, 9am, but that’s early for a weekend. It’s raining (again) but I suppose I'll have the rest of the day to dry off.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  6.2 here.

I’m doing a Zoom Welsh course over the weekend. I wish I could zoom along a bit quicker - the problem with learning Welsh in Wales is you have to hunt down Welsh-speakers if you want to practise speaking. Learning Spanish in Spain was so much easier - cos everyone speaks Spanish! 
Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Lucyr

Was 9.7 when I first woke up but that was hours ago and I corrected. Didn’t eat yet so it probably didn’t do much. 

Started the orlistat and iron this week, not sure if either is doing anything but only got side effects from the iron at least. Still struggling with energy levels but it’s not as bad as at its worst


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! A disappointing 9.8 for me!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  6.2 here.
> 
> I’m doing a Zoom Welsh course over the weekend. I wish I could zoom along a bit quicker - the problem with learning Welsh in Wales is you have to hunt down Welsh-speakers if you want to practise speaking. Learning Spanish in Spain was so much easier - cos everyone speaks Spanish!
> Onwards and upwards!



It might be easier to find a Spanish speaker in some areas of Wales!


----------



## MrPixels

Good morning, it's a 5.6 from me and now for breakfast...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

6.1 for me earlier. That was after being wakened by the moggie coughing up fur balls and chasing after her to clean up. So I suspect a little bit of DP in that reading. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

@Gwynn  Congrats!

Not sure if I’ve posted this one before but I think it’s a remarkable piece of architecture which befits a remarkable person, you.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 today. And zero plans for the entire weekend.


----------



## TinaD

pace said:


> Hi , off topic but will very strong pain killers alter BS levels ?


On occasion I have to take rather strong opioids (DF118). I have not noticed any variation.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> On occasion I have to take rather strong opioids (DF118). I have not noticed any variation.


But the underlying issue you’re taking them for might well impact levels I guess. Everything else seems to.


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> 6.1 for me earlier. That was after being wakened by the moggie coughing up fur balls and chasing after her to clean up. So I suspect a little bit of DP in that reading.
> 
> Dez


Oh the memories of stepping barefoot right into the joys of freshly gifted fur balls!


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 4.6


----------



## harbottle

After the 3.9 yesterday,  back to normal with a 5.1


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 4.3 after another hypo around 7am. I've never had so many hypos, a massive 6% below over 7 days. Its never been that bad since i've been diagnosed! I feel so tired all the time. I'll try reducing the basal again though i suspect i'll have highs overnight then. Oh the joys of D!!

Soup making and cleaning to do today. Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 6.8 for me.

Trying a basal reduction this morning as yesterday was verging on the hypotastic.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.7 today, didn’t get on yesterday as I got a message from my mum saying she had no sight at all in the eye she had her cataract surgery on.  Thankfully all sorted and although blurry as expected her vision started to come back during the day.

today will be shopping and visiting the crematorium as MIL died 4 years ago and 2 FIL funeral 2 years ago.  

@Gwynn - congratulations on your HS.  

Very wet and gloomy outside.


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8.0 for me this morning. Was 96% in range till 4.30 then a 2.8 .some sense of humour this diabetes malarkey Allways the same when you get a high in range . It pulls the rug from under you  Hope everyone is doing well ❤️‍


----------



## Barrowman

Morning ail, and it’s a 5.7 for me this wet and windy morning.


----------



## Eternal422

4.6 on this windy, rainy morning here.

Congratulations @Gwynn on your HS!  You’re having a great start to the year!

No plans today other than laundry, bit of cleaning and possibly visiting my parents (about a 40 minute drive away).  We visit them every week, they’re in their 90s and still live independently at home but hate asking for help with anything.  At least a weekly visit means we can do any odd jobs like changing light bulbs, etc. to keep things running for them.  Curtain hook repair this week, just hoping that their switch to fibre broadband this week went ok as I don’t want to have to spend hours messing with that otherwise it will seem like a work day for me!

Have a good day everyone whatever you’re doing!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.4. 

A bit of a late start this morning after a broken night - not sure if it was the noisy, heavy, rain or the glums following Drs appointment yesterday. Apparently the burning cramps I have been experiencing in feet are neuropathy and my blood flow is severely impaired. I was so discombobulated by that news that I forgot why we had set up appointment (6 weeks ago..) which had been about the 3 day angina as opposed to the usual 20mins...only remembered when I got home for a cuppa. Oh well, senior moment I suppose. 

Had an amusing exchange about state of NHS with Dr getting out an interesting graph about beds and the gov's responsibility for the shortfall. One good thing - my favorite GP has decided not to retire until he has "seen out the mess" so I should have his excellent advice for the foreseeable future. Meanwhile, and may he be rewarded in the next life, he has put my steroids onto my repeat prescription so I do not have to speak to some arbitrarily selected GP who hasn't read the notes and can think of nothing but getting me off them a.s.a.p. This, since they have no substitute for the pain levels of palindromic arthritis except opioids, has been a monthly irritation for too long. He at least trusts me to reduce the dose as quickly as I can once the flare is over. I had rather have the steroid side effects than addiction. 

I had the pleasure of putting the boot into the new (to me) rheumatology consultant and was surprised by the degree of concurrence. I suspect this may have been caused by the long letter which basically said innumerable times "I advised her to consult her GP"!  This doubtless flowed from my pointing out to said consultant that his advice re-drugs was misplaced since he had not considered interaction with other necessary medicines...We agreed that possibly buck passing was properly regarded as low behaviour for someone so well paid. 

One good other good outcome was an instant appointment with a nurse to get relieved of an armful of bloods - to the consultants demands we cheerily added an HbA1c and a vitamin check. Usually its a 2 week wait for a nurse - I ended up with 2, the 2nd having come in simply for a chat, so the session rapidly degenerated into uncontrolled laughter. Judging by the the disapproving faces in the waiting room as I exited this had been audible outside. Sod 'em - cheering up good NHS staff is a positive duty in my view.

Rant over.


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUK said:


> @Gwynn  Congrats!
> 
> Not sure if I’ve posted this one before but I think it’s a remarkable piece of architecture which befits a remarkable person, you.
> 
> View attachment 23631


Nope that's a new one. I must admit that I prefer the old English castles, cottages, houses with spires, etc. A bit like my present abode 

Just been out for some exercise as it stopped raining. So, of couse, it started to rain when I got to my furthest point. Doh! Still, I enjoyed the walk. Three doggies came over to say 'hello', and I did 88 minutes. Wet and tired now though. But happy.


----------



## Lanny

11:29 BS 8.3 At least it’s better than yesterday! 

JUST squeeze this in, a Very Good Morning to you all & have a Wonderful Day! 

The sun is shining & the nights are not quite so cold! Is it too soon to start thinking of Spring?


----------



## Lanny

Ha!  JUST squeezed it in with 2 minutes to go for midday & an Australian greeting avoided!


----------



## Leodis Redding

10.9

No mystery here, just an extreme sweet tooth amid a lot of Pokemon Go-incentivised walking and ab crunches. 

I do feel accountable to you folks. Things will change.


----------



## rebrascora

It was 4.1 for me this morning but only after a 4 unit correction for a 12.7 earlier and my Levemir and then back to sleep. My levels kept dropping last night from exercise and I had to keep topping up with a few carbs here and there. I didn't have an evening meal as I had a late lunch and I was visiting my friend, so I was eating a few nibbles at hers to keep levels in range. By the time I got home I was still dropping slightly and in the mid 4s at bedtime so I had some cheese and then some peanut butter and no Levemir again, but I must have overdone it somewhere... probably the peanut butter   and then of course a bit of DP due to no insulin in my system.

@TinaD Really sorry to hear about your neuropathy but great news about your GP signing your prescription up for the steroids. My sister managed to get the same result through her GP thankfully. Like you, she takes the bare minimum to make life bearable and adjusts it downwards when she can. Well done you for lightening the mood at your GP surgery. I often think it must be quite soul destroying dealing with miserable sick people all day.

@Gwynn Congrats on your House Special this morning.


----------



## Robin

Well, I had a very wet and windy riding lesson, and my pony didn’t like it one bit. This is how I ended up when he decided to slam the brakes on before a jump. Amazingly, I didn’t fall off, he then stood there good as gold with his neck supporting me while I levered myself back into the saddle. I (thought it might amuse @rebrascora and any other riders)


----------



## rebrascora

Robin said:


> Well, I had a very wet and windy riding lesson, and my pony didn’t like it one bit. This is how I ended up when he decided to slam the brakes on before a jump. Amazingly, I didn’t fall off, he then stood there good as gold with his neck supporting me while I levered myself back into the saddle. View attachment 23633I (thought it might amuse @rebrascora and any other riders)


Just WOW! I really can't believe you recovered from that position Robin. You are a gonna for sure on that photo!! 
Very impressed with the pony for holding you and hats off to you for managing to scramble back from that..... and for posting the evidence.


----------



## Ditto

Good afternoon all. Lovely, breezy and sunny here in Sale. 7.9 @ 7.40am for me. 

Just finished David Sedaris ...Snackery... he's very funny but very rude! Finished another Anita Shreve too, Stella Bain, won't read any more of hers as apart from excellent information on The Great War it was a bit blah. I struggle to get large prints now, it's so difficult with my wonky eyes. I have a Stephen King lp so I'll read that today inbetween putting away decorations. I've sided the kitchen already, they are all in a heap on the side. Will clear the outside in a mo as well. It's gonna take me ages agh.   

That is an excellent horsie picture.


----------



## ColinUK

Ditto said:


> Good afternoon all. Lovely, breezy and sunny here in Sale. 7.9 @ 7.40am for me.
> 
> Just finished David Sedaris ...Snackery... he's very funny but very rude! Finished another Anita Shreve too, Stella Bain, won't read any more of hers as apart from excellent information on The Great War it was a bit blah. I struggle to get large prints now, it's so difficult with my wonky eyes. I have a Stephen King lp so I'll read that today inbetween putting away decorations. I've sided the kitchen already, they are all in a heap on the side. Will clear the outside in a mo as well. It's gonna take me ages agh.
> 
> That is an excellent horsie picture.


Which Stephen King do you have? I recently read Fairy Tale which I enjoyed more than any other recent one of his. 
Then Hunt for Red October which reminded me why I don’t often read Tom Clancy, before lightening things up with Dolly Parton/James Patterson’s Run Rose Run which was pacy and ok. Now I’m on to Double or Nothing by Kim Sherwood. 
It’s a new Bond book but hasn’t really featured in it so far as he’s missing and it’s other OO’s searching for him.


----------



## gll

afternoon everyone. 7.5 when I got up this morning.


----------



## Wannie

4.9 for me this morning, followed by an hour and half on the phone with the insurance company regarding boiler - outcome they need to investigate the company they sent out and get back to me, I begin to despair that it will never get sorted (crying face emoji)  but then my granddaughters arrived and for a short while I can forget about it


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Well, I had a very wet and windy riding lesson, and my pony didn’t like it one bit. This is how I ended up when he decided to slam the brakes on before a jump. Amazingly, I didn’t fall off, he then stood there good as gold with his neck supporting me while I levered myself back into the saddle. View attachment 23633I (thought it might amuse @rebrascora and any other riders)


Oh my Lord! I’ve watched my daughters do that a few times and I got the same fluttery feeling in my tummy when I saw your photo. As a non rider it probably seems much worse to me, I suspect, like my daughters, you took it all in your stride. 
It’s happened to granddaughters too but what the eye don’t see…..


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Which Stephen King do you have? I recently read Fairy Tale which I enjoyed more than any other recent one of his.
> Then Hunt for Red October which reminded me why I don’t often read Tom Clancy, before lightening things up with Dolly Parton/James Patterson’s Run Rose Run which was pacy and ok. Now I’m on to Double or Nothing by Kim Sherwood.
> It’s a new Bond book but hasn’t really featured in it so far as he’s missing and it’s other OO’s searching for him.


Haven’t read a Stephen King for ages. I was a keen reader of his back in the day. Misery, Christine, Green Mile etc. I used to be a James Patterson fan but I go off authors when they start collaborations with “celebrities”. Maybe I’m cutting my nose off to spite my face.
I’m currently reading Notes on an Execution by Danya Kufaka . I just started it last night, got promise. It’s the story of a serial killer in the last 12 hours of his time on death row before his execution, but told by three woman left behind. ( That’s the bumf on the jacket! )
Could get a bit deep, which I do like.


----------



## TinaD

Robin said:


> Well, I had a very wet and windy riding lesson, and my pony didn’t like it one bit. This is how I ended up when he decided to slam the brakes on before a jump. Amazingly, I didn’t fall off, he then stood there good as gold with his neck supporting me while I levered myself back into the saddle. View attachment 23633I (thought it might amuse @rebrascora and any other riders)


Brilliant photo - loved it - altho' it is funny how our friends manage to record such moments but never the perfect leap over impossible obstacles.


----------



## goodybags

7.0 when I finally surfaced (just before lunch time) 
This dam cold is back with vengeance, tried to phone hospital - as was supposed to have my eye infections this afternoon,but couldn’t get through to anybody, usually they run the DMO clinic on a Monday but obviously they have to run it at a weekend following the bank holidays. I shall have to phone / drop in there on Monday apologise and try to rebook,nothing planned tomorrow, which is just as well.

@Gwynn congrats on the well deserved HS 
I hope everybody’s having a great weekend


----------



## Pattidevans

Sorry, bit out of it today.  Having a very lazy Saturday after last night's epic "goodbye" party for 3 young friends who are off to Australia.

Don't want to talk about the 8.4 rising BG.

@Gwynn, brilliant result again.

As far as books are concerned I couldn't recomment Ken Follett any higher.  Just finished "Never"  Please God Trump never gets in as president again!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  7.7 for me today


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone

BG 5.6 
BP fine
Pulse a bit low but ok (58)

Today church, cleaning, exercise, App update

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.9. A poor figure for me and attributable to self-pity and comfort eating.  

Bought and ate some Jordan's crunchy nut cereal for dinner and drank almost a litre of cold milk as couldn't face cooking... Had a serious attack of "what's the point in trying?" Spent most of the night reading and the rest kicking myself.  I think I am going to have to take myself in hand, contemplate a change of life style, and stop being an idiot. 

One of the things I must consider is moving home - finding anywhere to walk here which does not require climbing a slope is impossible. I need somewhere flat. Don't fancy the Somerset levels given climate change...Family are near Wallingford which would be a bit expensive. Love Suffolk but too far to family...Hmm - time to get out the maps and also weigh up whether leaving friends and neighbours (and decent Dr) would outweigh benefits. Also rather reluctant to get rid of Peachy who, at 18, has given me a lot of pleasure (the foal is for sale anyway) but won't be easy to find a home for now her showing days are over. Oh dear, Wolf needs an isolated property as he barks if a mouse farts let alone if somebody passes the house. As Fagin said "I think I need to think it out again".

Meanwhile its me back to the zero carbs, the exercise bike and the parallel bars...Oh and cursing the rain.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.8 here. Woke up at 4am to a strange phenomenon, it appeared to be getting light. Wondered if I had suddenly been transported to next summer, but then realised it was moonlight! There’s currently a beautiful clear sky, but don’t worry, it’s forecast to cloud over and rain again before the day is out.


----------



## Fagor

11.1  at 07:25

So fed up.
11.7 before bed, corrected with 2.5 QA reduced to 6.5 by 06:22. But got a low alert of 4.1 at 06:24, possibly compression low.


----------



## MrPixels

Morning all. A 4.6 this morning...


----------



## ColinUK

5.2!


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good moaning! A rubbish 10.8 today!  This upward creep must stop. Bad hypo late yesterday doesn't help.


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> 5.2!


Congratulations!


----------



## ColinUK

Robin said:


> Congratulations!
> View attachment 23652


I’m there tomorrow!


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 6.1.

Just got up, woke at 6, tossed and turned and obviously fell asleep. Surprisingly, when I woke at 8.20 the kids were all quiet, so I just stayed in bed until I heard muttering at 8.50. Mr Eggy and grandson still in bed, think they had a late night watching 1917. The girls and I were in bed by 9.30!
Sausage and bacon butties for breakfast today. Then the left over Christmas/New Year  cheese and crackers for lunch. They’ll not be here for tea!

Congrats @ColinUK on the house special.

Have a super Sunday all.


----------



## Gwynn

Can I join in the great House Specials images...congratulations @ColinUK


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.8


----------



## Eternal422

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.8 here. Woke up at 4am to a strange phenomenon, it appeared to be getting light. Wondered if I had suddenly been transported to next summer, but then realised it was moonlight! There’s currently a beautiful clear sky, but don’t worry, it’s forecast to cloud over and rain again before the day is out.


Your comment about clouding over and raining again reminds me of an announcement from a pilot on a flight I was on years ago.  He said that at our destination there were some broken clouds but not to worry because they would soon be fixed.


----------



## freesia

Good morning. A better 5.7 for me though i did need 2 lots of JBs to stop lows. Yesterday was awful, several hypos but i just couldn't get levels to stay up high enough until tea time. At least i stayed in range overnight with no rebounds. 

Cleaning and dusting this morning as every time i moved yesterday levels dropped. Hope today is a better day.

Congrats on the HS @ColinUK


----------



## Elenka_HM

Good morning! 6'1.

Had a great Día de Reyes this Friday with my family. Surprised them (except parents and brother) as I had been telling everyone I had to stay in England a few more days. My grandma got a bit emotional! There was loads of food as usual, I identified some low carb options but didn't stick to those  and obviously had a small piece of Roscón after. My levels went a bit over target, but I was not shocked considering the amount of food and sitting on my bum for hours. No regrets because I really enjoyed everything and it was like Christmas for me, a special occasion.

Yesterday... different story. Went for lunch with a friend and had a small pizza each, both of us were really disappointed. Expected to have a spike but was walking before and after lunch and I figured wouldn't be so bad. I went to 14 and stayed there for hours, didn't have any insulin on me and it made me a bit nervous. Injected one unit as soon as I got home. Lesson learned, I'll carry Novorapid in my bag. Today I am eating with the other side of the family and after that I'll try to have a more normal diet for a few days.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.8 today, no plans for today, other than some gentle yoga and a meditation, going to try and relax as I am starting working agai. Tomorrow, however only 3 mornings for the first week.

@ColinUK - congratulations on your HS
@Robin - impressed you stayed on the horse.


----------



## Eternal422

Joining you today @ColinUK !


Ended up not doing anything yesterday, so definitely visiting my parents today.  Watched 3 movies last night, something we haven’t done for ages.  “As Good As It Gets” (Jack Nicholson) which was really good, a Netflix one “The Guilty”, low budget with only one main actor, but good story, then another Netflix one “Run” which was fairly good, bit of a psychological thriller.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Congratulations on your HS @Eternal422


----------



## ColinUK

@Eternal422 Congrats!


----------



## Lucyr

6.9 for me. Though up to 10.4 with a bad headache after a low carb breakfast. Should have stuck to the porridge


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> 5.2!


Congratulations on the HS @ColinUK


----------



## goodybags

Eternal422 said:


> Joining you today @ColinUK !
> 
> View attachment 23656
> Ended up not doing anything yesterday, so definitely visiting my parents today.  Watched 3 movies last night, something we haven’t done for ages.  “As Good As It Gets” (Jack Nicholson) which was really good, a Netflix one “The Guilty”, low budget with only one main actor, but good story, then another Netflix one “Run” which was fairly good, bit of a psychological thriller.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Congratulations on the HS @Eternal422


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - grey as usual.  Been pouring down in the night.

9.1 this morning - arghhhhh last night's curry to blame, had both sag aloo and some naan with it.

Today, back to a roast chicken with the usual accompaniments. Also got to make roast pepper and tomato soup.

Congratulations @ColinUK and @Eternal422 on your HSs.  You'll have to share this one... plenty of room inside though.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a 5.8 for me this sunny morning and it’s not raining just for a change.


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 5.8 for me.

Today's must do job is to get a new kettle as the old one has just packed in. 

Band meeting this afternoon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @Eternal422


----------



## Leodis Redding

11.8

This was despite 14k steps.

Right. It's time to start tracking my calories again.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning woke to a a shocking 9 today 
still full of cough & cold but felling slightly more alive than yesterday,
bit disappointed that I couldn’t make my eye treatment, and that I couldn’t let them know I wasn’t going to attend.

I spoke to a GP on the phone about a few things on Friday, she had the results of latest blood tests back she said all was good,  Hba1c was 58 but she wasn’t concerned (last test was 53)
but I am going to try and get it back down, to under 50.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 4.4 for me this morning. Nice straight line all-night. Busy day ahead. House work cook meat for dinner. Get dog out. Have a good day folks


----------



## Lanny

12:04 BS 6.6 

A Very G’day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

It’s Sunday & I had a lazy hour’s lie-in in bed before midday alarm went off so, no DP as I was horizontal!


----------



## rebrascora

It was a 6.1 for me this morning but getting there involved a 1.5 unit correction at bedtime and a 1 unit correction a couple of hours before I got up, plus a 1 unit Levemir dose last night because I didn't walk yesterday.... probably should have made it 2 units with hindsight  . That will teach me to share a fish and chip supper with Ian and not pre-bolus far enough in advance.  

Many congratulations to our House Special achievers this morning @ColinUK and @Eternal422 Well done guys!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Well done @ColinUK and @Eternal422 on your magic numbers. 

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

Went out for a stroll and ended up at the Courtauld Gallery.
I’ve never been inside before but have walked past many times. Today I went in. 

It’s small compared to the behemoths like the National and the Tate but boy does it have some belters hanging on its walls! 

Degas sketches, paintings and sculptures (which for once didn’t leave me feeling uncomfortable), Monets, Manets, Renoirs. Throw in some of the classic Gauguin pieces, Van Gogh’s self portrait with bandaged ear and a bunch of early 20th C works connected to the Bloomsbury Set plus examples of truly breathtaking Reubens’ and his contemporaries and a handful of silverware and ancient pottery and it was an absolute joy. 

I didn’t snap pics of everything but only those things which really moved me. 

 
Degas painted this during the siege of Paris. The woman was starving and he paid her with a hunk of meat which she devoured immediately. 
She died not long after this was painted. 









This just blew my socks off. I ended up sitting on the floor for ages getting lost in these azure seas. 


And this, well we’ve all seen the image before I’m sure but the physical painting itself is just… well words fail me. 
I did like the bottles of Bass on the bar!


----------



## Robin

ColinUK said:


> Went out for a stroll and ended up at the Courtauld Gallery.
> I’ve never been inside before but have walked past many times. Today I went in.
> 
> It’s small compared to the behemoths like the National and the Tate but boy does it have some belters hanging on its walls!


It really is a little gem.


----------



## goodybags

Good morning 6.1 after a decent last night.
still not totally shook this cold but better than was on Saturday morning so back to work today, 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## goodybags

ColinUK said:


> Went out for a stroll and ended up at the Courtauld Gallery.
> I’ve never been inside before but have walked past many times. Today I went in.
> 
> It’s small compared to the behemoths like the National and the Tate but boy does it have some belters hanging on its walls!
> 
> Degas sketches, paintings and sculptures (which for once didn’t leave me feeling uncomfortable), Monets, Manets, Renoirs. Throw in some of the classic Gauguin pieces, Van Gogh’s self portrait with bandaged ear and a bunch of early 20th C works connected to the Bloomsbury Set plus examples of truly breathtaking Reubens’ and his contemporaries and a handful of silverware and ancient pottery and it was an absolute joy.
> 
> I didn’t snap pics of everything but only those things which really moved me.
> 
> View attachment 23663
> Degas painted this during the siege of Paris. The woman was starving and he paid her with a hunk of meat which she devoured immediately.
> She died not long after this was painted.
> 
> View attachment 23664
> 
> 
> View attachment 23665
> 
> View attachment 23666
> 
> View attachment 23667
> This just blew my socks off. I ended up sitting on the floor for ages getting lost in these azure seas.
> 
> 
> And this, well we’ve all seen the image before I’m sure but the physical painting itself is just… well words fail me.
> I did like the bottles of Bass on the bar!
> View attachment 23668


Thank you for sharing the culture with us @ColinUK


----------



## eggyg

A very early good morning. 6.3 at 5.50am. Absolutely rubbish night. Roll on bedtime. 

Child care day so need to be bright and breezy! Think I might take a nap when Zara does. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 6.0

First day of term


----------



## freesia

Good morning. 5.8. Is it really Monday? Where did the weekend go? Why is it that it can take ages to sleep (i saw 2am!), you're too hot/cold/uncomfy but when its time to get up you're just right. I could do with a few more hours sleep, so tired.


----------



## Eternal422

Good morning, 4.1.

Managed to do the curtain repair (replaced some runners on the rail) at my parents yesterday on our visit but did nothing else as it was still a rainy, mainly miserable day.  So rounded off the weekend with another movie - “Tick, tick, boom”.  Can definitely recommend it, a bit quirky but made so much more poignant as it was about Jonathan Larson‘s life, American playwright who sadly died of an aortic dissection just before his 36th birthday.

Busy day at work today, so must get a move on, even though my commute is just along the landing to my home office!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Ditto

ColinUK said:


> Which Stephen King do you have? I recently read Fairy Tale which I enjoyed more than any other recent one of his.


All of 'em!  I'm in the process of rereading and passing on to my granddaughter who is also a fan. There are some big books especially the Gunslinger ones, huge heavy tomes taking up a lot of space, so I'm offloading  but not before I get the pleasure of reading them all again, good excuse. 

Not been posting as have been too crook. Halfway through Magic Bullets but they're not making any difference up to  now. I'm quite in despair with it all. Who has a cough since April!!!? 

8.5 @ 5.26am have a great day all.


----------



## MikeyBikey

Eternal422 said:


> Good morning, 4.1.
> 
> Managed to do the curtain repair (replaced some runners on the rail) at my parents yesterday on our visit but did nothing else as it was still a rainy, mainly miserable day.  So rounded off the weekend with another movie - “Tick, tick, boom”.  Can definitely recommend it, a bit quirky but made so much more poignant as it was about Jonathan Larson‘s life, American playwright who sadly died of an aortic dissection just before his 36th birthday.
> 
> Busy day at work today, so must get a move on, even though my commute is just along the landing to my home office!
> 
> Take care everyone!



That's good! You avoid any traffic on the stairs!


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 5.2 here! Yay, Birthday House Special. Am celebrating this morning by popping down the road to the surgery for blood tests and toe tickling. Thought I might as well get it over with early, so I don't have to fib about my alcohol consumption.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  8.0 here.

First day in new job. Looking forward to meeting my students, but also looking forward to it being over LOL. Wish me luck!

Great work @Robin - a birthday HS. There must be a special name and prize for such a brilliant achievement.


----------



## Leodis Redding

Hello! I too loved the cultural appreciation provided by @ColinUK which was perfect for this forum. I was lucky enough to study some Impressionism for my French GCSE but I had never spotted the bottles of Bass in Degas's work before. "Great stuff this Bass", as the TV commercials used to say.

8.6 this morning which is a welcome improvement on yesterday's 11.8 and some welcome reward for pounding the pavements of Leeds the last few days. Does this mean I'll be down to 5.4 tomorrow?


----------



## MrPixels

A 5.3 for me today, and now for breakfast...


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

Up very late at 7am. Normally I get up around 4am. Getting up late always messes up my early morning routine stuff...I have to get myself organised for the day.

However, BG excellent at 4.6 (20 minutes after getting up)
BP excellent at 118/78
Pulse excellent (for me) at 56

I just thought of an advantage to getting up late. Breakfast is later but soon afterwards I can have my morning snack (rice cakes and olive oil spread stuff). And they don't adversely affect my BG too. Oh, and a glass of tomato juice. 

My glucose meter annoyed me this morning. Prepared everything, washed hands, found it difficult (unusually) to get any blood, managed a tiny drop, applied it to the strip, and... the meter shut down!!! Batteries ran out. Doh!!!

Today, a short walk. I am not keen on the cold weather and it looks like rain again too.

Still, its a cheese and tomato pizza (smallish slice) for tea tonight! With extra bits ... mushrooms, cheese, pineapple, more cheese, tomato paste, even more cheese.

The macro nutrition spider graph for today looks good too



Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

6.2 which I am pleased with as it is my first morning back working, I am physically shaking, feel as bad as I did before, but at least I have something to work on with my therapy sessions.  I started the day with meditation, but it hasn’t calmed me down at all today.

@Robin Happy Birthday and a wonderful start to the day with a HS,


----------



## Nickilovesbooks

Type 3C diagnosis is proving challenging to get help with and any understanding.  Anyway I woke this morning to 12.9.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Robin Happy Birthday House Special.   
5.9 for me today.

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

6 on the nose this morning. And prepare for more of Colin’s Cultural Commentary as tonight it’s The Magic Flute at Covent Garden!

And @Robin Happy Birthday House Special to you!

I was looking for a beautifully designed house that looked like a cake but stumbled upon this and it made me laugh so here’s what the baker has called The Little House on The Cake-board.


----------



## TinaD

Robin said:


> Morning all, 5.2 here! Yay, Birthday House Special. Am celebrating this morning by popping down the road to the surgery for blood tests and toe tickling. Thought I might as well get it over with early, so I don't have to fib about my alcohol consumption.


An HS on your birthday? Must warrant a palace at least.


----------



## ColinUK

Leodis Redding said:


> Hello! I too loved the cultural appreciation provided by @ColinUK which was perfect for this forum. I was lucky enough to study some Impressionism for my French GCSE but I had never spotted the bottles of Bass in Degas's work before. "Great stuff this Bass", as the TV commercials used to say.
> 
> 8.6 this morning which is a welcome improvement on yesterday's 11.8 and some welcome reward for pounding the pavements of Leeds the last few days. Does this mean I'll be down to 5.4 tomorrow?


Some of my best impressions have been French!


----------



## TinaD

Good morning. 6.8. Nasty cold breeze after a night of rain. 

Off to post birthday gifts for Grandson. Its a "watch it" theme - telescope (miniature Victorian), binoculars (modern light weight), gyroscope (hypnotising), and a pocket watch...Hopefully that means he can imagine being a pirate, a twitcher, a physicist, or an idle clock watcher. He is a bit turbo-charged so I think his Mum would be relieved if the worked on the last for an hour or two. I bet she is regretting the Christmas African drum...

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Eternal422

Congratulations @Robin on your very special Birthday HS!

@ColinUK - interesting to see the paintings, great find!  Enjoy the Magic Flute tonight - I am expecting a synopsis tomorrow


----------



## MikeyBikey

Good morning! Was 3.9 and feeling slightly shaky on waking. +10gm CHO and 6.8 before breakfast. Need to talk with estate agents and start my tax return. They insist despite my income being less than single person's allowance. And no I am not Mr Starbuck! 

Also bagged down mid-Wordle!


----------



## Colin g

Morning all. 8.1 this morning. Nice straight line all-night. And 100% in range See what today brings. Have a good day folks


----------



## khskel

Morning all and 7 for me.

Good news yesterday, officially confirmed as one of the headline bands at WGT (Wave Gotik Treffen) in Leipzig over the Whitsuntide bank holiday in Germany. It's one of my favourite events and this will be my fourth time.  Not a massive event like Glastonbury but the venue we're at holds about 2000 so should be a good night.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## harbottle

khskel said:


> Morning all and 7 for me.
> 
> Good news yesterday, officially confirmed as one of the headline bands at WGT (Wave Gotik Treffen) in Leipzig over the Whitsuntide bank holiday in Germany. It's one of my favourite events and this will be my fourth time.  Not a massive event like Glastonbury but the venue we're at holds about 2000 so should be a good night.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Excellent news! I've been listening to your stuff on streaming, and really enjoying it. I know a lot of Goths in Coventry and am a fan of the bigger acts (Mission, Sisters, AAE, etc.) so I have no idea why I missed SF. Last Goth-related band I saw was Attrition a few months ago.


----------



## gll

Morning all. 8.5.
Had to do a chunky bedtime correction after the chow mein lit a rocket under my bg. I have never been able to consistently bolus with food from my local take out place (so don't get one often now).
Anyway 18 down to 8 was a safe bet which I nailed 
Will nudge the rest with brekkie.

A massive Happy Birthday to @Robin and congrats on the HS too!

Welcome @Nickilovesbooks and if you are struggling at the mo, make a new thread in the general messageboard with what you are needing help with. Its sometimes easier than posting for help in here as its a busy thread and could get overlooked x
Its useful to state what you are using to manage your diabetes ie insulins or oral medications along with the names as well as the general circumstances of your 3c diagnosis.

(have ended up pn the phone for an hour and didnt hit send - oops. off to do brekkie)


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all - weather was foul all night, high winds and driving rain.  Now blue sky and scattred cloud.

7.2 this morning.  Installed JugGluco yesterday - oh those alarms!  Sounds like a cat having it's  claws pulled out.  Woke me at 1am.  I treated with JBs and a temp -20% basal - nonetheless it went off again at 01:35.  More JBs.  Gotta adjust basals from 11pm.

Off to get bloods done this morning for thyroid issues.... then home for home-made roast pepper and tomato soup... via a local greengrocer to see if they have Seville Oranges as we are running out of marmalade.

Very Happy Birthday @Robin and Congrats on your HS... what a lovely start to the day!


----------



## Wannie

forgot to post yesterday, busy with my granddaughters, trying to keep warm and boiling kettles for washing (self & daughter, granddaughters) Floors - I have 3 springer spaniels who love mud and leaving it on kitchen floor, cooking and cleaning.

Any way up at 5.30 this morning to get granddaughters ready for school and nursery took BG at 9ish 5.5
Happy birthday and congratulations on HS
Congratulations on your HS yesterday @ColinUK and @Eternal422


----------



## Gwynn

ColinUK said:


> Some of my best impressions have been French!


I don't do impressions myself 

Just been out for 88 minute walk on the beach. Cold, windy, but dry. It was hard work. Glad its done.


----------



## Lanny

12:10 BS 6.8 

A Very G’Day Mates & have a Wonderful Day! 

Only up for midday meds & tresiba & going back for another couple hours in bed, if I can? A stream of Z’s emoji!

I just feel a wee bit off & my throat is a feeling a bit rough! My left, for a change, chin to ear is a bit tender! Hopefully I can head this off with more rest? 

A duvet day for me!


----------



## freesia

Congrats on the HS @Robin and have a happy birthday!

@Bloden good luck today, what age/subject are you teaching?

@Grannylorraine i hope today goes ok for you. Take care.


----------



## Bloden

freesia said:


> @Bloden good luck today, what age/subject are you teaching?


Thanks @freesia.  I’m teaching English to adults.


----------



## Bloden

ColinUK said:


> Some of my best impressions have been French!


Allo’ Allo’.


----------



## ColinUK

Colin’s Cultural Corner 

The Magic Flute at Royal Opera House

Okay, so imagine there's this prince named Tamino who's like, "Yo, I'm so bored just hanging out in my castle all day. I wish I had some kind of epic quest to embark on." 

He had nightmares I think about a giant snake attacking him and passes out. He’s saved by three sassy ladies who take him to the Queen of the Night. 

The Queen of the Night is all, "Hey Tamino, I've got the perfect quest for you. My daughter Pamina has been kidnapped by the wicked Sarastro, and I need you to rescue her." He gets to see a picture of her and is all, “OMG I’m in love. I’ll do anything for her.”

But then the Queen of the Night is all, "There's just one catch: you have to use this magic flute to defeat all of Sarastro's challenges and trials. Oh, and also, this flute has the power to calm and change the hearts of those who hear it, so try not to get too carried away with its seductive powers."

Tamino's like, "No problem, I've got this." So he sets off on his quest, accompanied by a lovable goofball of a birdcatcher named Papageno and the three sassy ladies. 

Eventually, they make it to Sarastro's lair and confront him, only to discover that he's actually a pretty chill dude and not the evil villain they thought he was. 

So it turns out the real villain was the Queen of the Night all along, and everything ends happily ever after even with a murder plot of course. And a suicide plot. And an attempted rape just for good measure. 
Tamino and Pamina fall in love (again) and Papageno finds his true love, a birdcatcher named Papagena.

The end.

Oh, and the magic flute? It's like a superpowered saxophone that can solve all your problems. So basically, if you ever find yourself in the middle of an epic quest, make sure you've got a magic flute in your pocket. It'll come in handy. 


All that aside, the performance tonight was a bit lacklustre. It was like the whole thing was off slightly from the orchestra being a bit thin to not being able to really hear any of the spiel parts. Some of the sing parts were also lacking in power. 
Sarastro was fine and the big aria was fine but a lot of everything else was just a bit low energy and didn’t fill the space. 
These things happen in live theatre from time to time though.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------



## Lily123

Good morning - 5.9


----------



## Gwynn

Good morning everyone.

A nice 4.8 for me this morning.

Today not much planned. Avoiding the rain will be my main effort. It's bucketting it down again. A bit of cleaning to do. 

My wifes good effort at making her version of a trifle will finish today and I will be able to sample the results.

Have a great day today whatever you are doing


----------



## eggyg

Morning all. 4.5 on my brand spanking sensor. Put it on at 8pm last night and it’s reading a tad low I think. 5.5 on the meter once I’d got down stairs. Hope it starts to behave itself as my last one was absolutely spot on for the whole two weeks, it also stuck to me like a limpet! What a struggle to get it off last night, now have a big red shiny circle on my upper arm! 

Another child care day, unfortunately rain is forecast all day so no walk to the park to expend some energy! Zara’s that is, not ours, we’re trying desperately to hang on to ours! 

Hope your first days went ok @Bloden and @Grannylorraine. 
Well done on your birthday HS @Robin, and for staying on the horse! 
@ColinUK I saw The Magic Flute years and years ago and still remain flummoxed! The parrot sticks in my mind most of all! Do you think all these composers were on opium? Or riddled with syphilis? Because the handful of operas I’ve seen were utterly and completely bonkers! Thank goodness I live in a cultural backwater! 

Have a good day.


----------



## harbottle

4.9 for me this morning…


----------



## Robin

Morning all, 4.9 here, not often I'm in the 4s, I suspect a bit of dehydration after a couple of glasses of Cava last night. Had to laugh, at my review yesterday. There’s always loads of questions about alcohol consumption. So question 1. How many units do you drink in a week. Answer, 6. Next question, how many days in a week do you drink? Answer 3.Next question. Do you ever drink more than 6 units in one day? Answer, er, well, you do the maths, how would that be possible?


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> Morning all. 4.5 on my brand spanking sensor. Put it on at 8pm last night and it’s reading a tad low I think. 5.5 on the meter once I’d got down stairs. Hope it starts to behave itself as my last one was absolutely spot on for the whole two weeks, it also stuck to me like a limpet! What a struggle to get it off last night, now have a big red shiny circle on my upper arm!
> 
> Another child care day, unfortunately rain is forecast all day so no walk to the park to expend some energy! Zara’s that is, not ours, we’re trying desperately to hang on to ours!
> 
> Hope your first days went ok @Bloden and @Grannylorraine.
> Well done on your birthday HS @Robin, and for staying on the horse!
> @ColinUK I saw The Magic Flute years and years ago and still remain flummoxed! The parrot sticks in my mind most of all! Do you think all these composers were on opium? Or riddled with syphilis? Because the handful of operas I’ve seen were utterly and completely bonkers! Thank goodness I live in a cultural backwater!
> 
> Have a good day.


Parrot?
Sarastro did have what looked like a live pigeon on his arm as they brought him in on his throne but certainly no parrot featured. 
There were puppet birds for Papageno to try and catch when he introduced himself though.


----------



## ColinUK

6.1 this morning and won’t dwell on the slight disappointment of Magic Flute to put me off my cultural stride. Next on the cards is Sleeping Beauty. 
I’m still not sold on ballet but I’ll have no issues following the plot, and the music for that is sublime. I just hope the orchestra is on form for that one.


----------



## Bloden

Morning all.  4.6 here.

It’s tipping it down here. Pretty much the whole of Wales has a flood warning.


----------



## ColinUK

Bloden said:


> Morning all.  4.6 here.
> 
> It’s tipping it down here. Pretty much the whole of Wales has a flood warning.


I think it’s tipping it down pretty much everywhere!


----------



## rayray119

8.4


----------



## MrPixels

Aaargh, how did that happen?.. a 5.2 for me this morning and now for breakfast...


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Parrot?
> Sarastro did have what looked like a live pigeon on his arm as they brought him in on his throne but certainly no parrot featured.
> There were puppet birds for Papageno to try and catch when he introduced himself though.


There was definitely a great big parrot in the performance I saw! I told you, barmy!


----------



## Eternal422

5.6 this morning.  For once timing went perfectly today.  Took my bolus, Morrison’s delivery 30 minutes after just as I was starting to think I’d better have breakfast but didn’t want to start breakfast to get interrupted with the delivery.  So now all shopping put away and having breakfast.

@ColinUK of Colin’s Cultural Corner fame.  Lovely synopsis, had a few chuckles On this rainy morning!  Shame the performance wasn’t quite up to scratch, hopefully Sleeping Beauty will be better.

Hope everyone has a good day and doesn’t get too wet in the rain!


----------



## rebrascora

7.5 here this morning. I have trundled the recycle bin along to the end of the lane, so here's hoping it gets emptied. I only put my bins out about 6x a year with having to haul them along the lane and nothing smelly goes in my bins so it is not a problem having it emptied so infrequently but they are usually pretty full when I put them out, so hope they do get emptied ie. No strike action or anything.   
Not tipping it down here thankfully, just gentle smattering. I went along the lane and back in just a thin fleece (plus trousers and wellies of course) and didn't get wet or anything. We tend to be quite lucky as most precipitation drops on @eggyg's side of the Pennines. Not saying we don't get our share but it is often thankfully a much smaller share. 

Congrats to @MrPixels on your House special this morning.


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> 7.5 here this morning. I have trundled the recycle bin along to the end of the lane, so here's hoping it gets emptied. I only put my bins out about 6x a year with having to haul them along the lane and nothing smelly goes in my bins so it is not a problem having it emptied so infrequently but they are usually pretty full when I put them out, so hope they do get emptied ie. No strike action or anything.
> Not tipping it down here thankfully, just gentle smattering. I went along the lane and back in just a thin fleece (plus trousers and wellies of course) and didn't get wet or anything. We tend to be quite lucky as most precipitation drops on @eggyg's side of the Pennines. Not saying we don't get our share but it is often thankfully a much smaller share.
> 
> Congrats to @MrPixels on your House special this morning.


We’re definitely getting your share today Barbara. I only popped out to put something in the recycling bin, all of two meters, soaked! Can’t see through my specs! When it starts here it forgets to stop!  Also quite a chilly breeze. Brrr!


----------



## ColinUK

@MrPixels Congrats!


----------



## rebrascora

eggyg said:


> We’re definitely getting your share today Barbara. I only popped out to put something in the recycling bin, all of two meters, soaked! Can’t see through my specs! When it starts here it forgets to stop!  Also quite a chilly breeze. Brrr!


Hate to gloat, but I was amazed at how mild it was here too.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5.9 for  me today. 

Dez


----------



## Eternal422

Congratulations @MrPixels on your HS today!


----------



## Wannie

5.1 for me a couple of hours ago, still no boiler and still no response from insurance regarding what their contractor has done not done to 'guts' of boiler which is still on floor of airing cupboard. 
Never thought I'd be saying this but glad its raining and not frosty, though if the weather gods are listening please can we have a couple of dry, mild windy days so I can get washing done! 

congratulations on the HS @MrPixels 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## eggyg

rebrascora said:


> Hate to gloat, but I was amazed at how mild it was here too.


It’s barely 4 degrees here with a wind chill to factor in. It’s howling through our old ramshackle cottage.  Zara wants Gaga to light the fire! It’s one of her favourite things to watch.


----------



## TinaD

Good morning.4.8 which is a welcome improvement. 
Weather most unpleasant. Glad I live on a hill as the rivers were out and about yesterday - if this continues the rugby club will be playing water polo.
Hope everyone has a good pair of wellies.


----------



## ColinUK

eggyg said:


> It’s barely 4 degrees here with a wind chill to factor in. It’s howling through our old ramshackle cottage.  Zara wants Gaga to light the fire! It’s one of her favourite things to watch.


It’s a positively balmy 9 degrees here. 

Hasn’t stopped pouring with rain though.


----------



## ColinUK

TinaD said:


> Good morning.4.8 which is a welcome improvement.
> Weather most unpleasant. Glad I live on a hill as the rivers were out and about yesterday - if this continues the rugby club will be playing water polo.
> Hope everyone has a good pair of wellies.


The rugby guys might look good in speedos!


----------



## khskel

Morning all and it was 8.3 for me which translated to a 6.5 pre breakfast.

By 'eck there's a bit of water about.

Today will be doing some more reading about VAT on merchandise sales for touring musicians in Germany. I think it's fair to say Brexit has done us no favours.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gll

Morning everyone. 8.4

Can't decide if I'm snuffly because I slept in and woke up at half 9 or coming down with something but uggh right now I don't feel amazing.
Treating with copious amounts of coffee   

Have got a GP appointment at 1pm (phone) to discuss the results of my last lot of bloods at that well over a month ago now. The numbers are still reflective of inflammation without any outward signs apart from psoriasis flair ups with change on a daily basis. Will see what brick wall we hit today with that lot


----------



## Leadinglights

ColinUK said:


> Parrot?
> Sarastro did have what looked like a live pigeon on his arm as they brought him in on his throne but certainly no parrot featured.
> There were puppet birds for Papageno to try and catch when he introduced himself though.


This reminds me of a dinner service my parents bought in 1965 and I still have, the design very modern for those days was called Papageno make by a German company.


----------



## Barrowman

And it’s a happy 5.3 for me this morning at 8.45. And the rain is tipping it down here as well.


----------



## eggyg

eggyg said:


> It’s barely 4 degrees here with a wind chill to factor in. It’s howling through our old ramshackle cottage.  Zara wants Gaga to light the fire! It’s one of her favourite things to watch.


She got her own way, as usual.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Morning

8.1 but didn’t get up until almost 10am, as I took a sleeping pill last night.  Only had to do 4hrs work, off again today, back tomorrow.

@MrPixels - congratulations on your HS today.

I don’t think I have seen @Kaylz recently, but I could be mistaken.  

very dark and rainy here today.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Morning
> 
> 8.1 but didn’t get up until almost 10am, as I took a sleeping pill last night.  Only had to do 4hrs work, off again today, back tomorrow.
> 
> @MrPixels - congratulations on your HS today.
> 
> I don’t think I have seen @Kaylz recently, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> very dark and rainy here today.


She posted on another thread yesterday.


----------



## Colin g

Afternoon folks . Just tested 5.3 .Bad start to the day . Took off my tea shirt and my sensor went with it . It only had two days left and was the last libre 1 .So this is the first reading with the libre 2.Looked on app store to download the libre 2 app no joy Check an old email from Abbott just now . Wont get the alarm on my old machine. Mainly use that before I eat . And during the night. Along with my mobile which is my most used device . Rain ️ stops play up here today . Got dig out at the moment. Pop in the hospital this afternoon. See how my mothers doing . Have a good day folks


----------



## Pattidevans

Morning all on this dull and depressing relentlessly grey day 

6.6 this morning and no night-time lows.  Hopefully my basal adjustments will hold...

@eggyg re: composers being on drugs... we didn't seem to mind in the 60s when the Beatles et al were more or less permanently on LSD.  Judy in the Sky with Diamonds, yellow submarine and many other songs were hugely popular.  They're just as barking as Opera plots!

@MrPixels many congrats on your HS.

Sitting here freezing as we have no heating or hot water.  The boiler always seems to have a hiccup right after it's service.  It's still under warranty, but the Vaillant engineer can't come until tomorrow.  

Got loads of bumf to read before the PPG meeting at 5:30.... when there will be (yet another) discussion on the purpose of the committee... I've been on it over 8 years now, you'd think some agreement would have been reached long ago.  Time I resigned methinks.


----------



## gll

I amazed, Doctors were only 15 mins late calling 
They are referring me to haematology.
Had a chat about the cause of it and mentioned the psoriasis as a possible and she said while it can mess with inflammation markers, it doesn't explain the higher white cell count. Told her my libre a1c to discount any notion that its my bg being the cause at this point.
Anyway will either hear from them or doctors about next steps. 

I swear theres not enough coffee in the world today to keep me feeling fresh. Snuffliness has sorta lifted but coughing up a good amount of yukk. Ready for a nap at this rate....will try more coffee


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> I don’t think I have seen @Kaylz recently, but I could be mistaken.


I am here I just don't log in very often these days  xxxx


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> There was definitely a great big parrot in the performance I saw! I told you, barmy!


They brought a real live horse on-stage during the version of Carmen I went to see with my mum n OH. It was such a bad production, OH went to the pub at the interval but me n mum stuck it out to the bitter, neighing finale. So bad...a nice colorful parrot would’ve lifted the mood!


----------



## Wannie

Pattidevans said:


> Sitting here freezing as we have no heating or hot water.  The boiler always seems to have a hiccup right after it's service.  It's still under warranty, but the Vaillant engineer can't come until tomorrow.


you have my sympathy, I've been without heating and hot water since the 30th December, its not fun, hope engineer sorts it out quickly and efficiently for you.


----------



## freesia

Evening all. Very late on parade today. I was 5.9 this morning. Hope you've all had a good day, despite all the rain!


----------



## Pattidevans

Wannie said:


> you have my sympathy, I've been without heating and hot water since the 30th December, its not fun, hope engineer sorts it out quickly and efficiently for you.


I have read that and you have my utmost sympathy!  In some ways it takes me back to my childhood, but frankly it isn't how we are used to living is it?  I hope your dispute gets resolved  soon... can you put your foot down?


----------



## Wannie

Pattidevans said:


> I have read that and you have my utmost sympathy!  In some ways it takes me back to my childhood, but frankly it isn't how we are used to living is it?  I hope your dispute gets resolved  soon... can you put your foot down?


Thank you and I sincerely hope your boiler is back up and working tomorrow. It takes me back to my childhood too  we only had a coal fire in the room and woke up to frost inside the windows and mum used to put the oven on in the kitchen on a morning until the coal fire 'got going' but we did have hot water even back then. Luckily we have an electric fire in the living room so that is warm, it's having to boil water for everything that is the main issue at the moment. I hope it is resolved soon but its out of my hands the insurance company who I have boiler cover with are investigating it and I have to wait for them.  I keep reminding myself it could be worse


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  6.8 for me today


----------

